#ubuntu 2005-02-21
<randabis> no
<jason_> jrydberg___: stable enough for me, not enough for mission critical stuff i suppose, hvent had a kernel pani large oggs get choppy, not sure why im using a laptop
<randabis> hoary has never crashed on me
<jrydberg___> okey!
<hybrid> jason- you havent had?
<jrydberg___> we'll see what happens.
<jason_> yeah
<hybrid> ok kool
<Grev> the only problem I have with hoary is that gnome loses my wireless settings
<jason_> i have same prob one day i will set up hostap
<Sav> Anyone got subtitels to work with xvid/divx etc?
<Neil3> hm
<Neil3> hey folks
<jason_> i bougt a mpci prism 2.5 card
<jason_> doesnt work yet
<Neil3> i'm considering switching to ubuntu from fedora
<_|Imanewbie|_> Im unable to heard anything on xine suggestions?
<Neil3> because i hear reports that performance in ubuntu is way way better!
<Xappe> Sav, yes, with MPlayer and VLC
<randabis> Neil3, it's a great system
<Neil3> with specific cpu compiled kernels
<Sav> Xappe, i use VLC, how did u manage that?
<Neil3> so i'd use k7 :)
<mjt> Sav: subtitles has nothing to do with xvid/divx, really
<Grev> Neil3: I use Ubuntu for my desktop and laptop and FC3 for my servers
<Evaso> hi guys, what's appen if i change my video card on an installed ubuntu and the boot the pc?
<Neil3> i guess i chose fedora cause it is widely established
<jason_> Neil3: i will never be a RH fan, ubuntu is pretty nice
<Neil3> being spawn of red hat and all
<mjt> Sav: xvid/divx are two codecs for your video stream, subtitles are outside that stream
<Neil3> i do like fedora but it does feel sluggish sometimes
<Grev> Neil3: only because I'm a RHCE and redHat configuation is burned into me:)
<Neil3> i must admit
<Neil3> hehe
<Neil3> nice
<_|Imanewbie|_> and the problem is just with xine/gxine cause in bmp all works fine
<Sav> Xappe, mjr, well how can i get he darn sub to be shown?
<Xappe> Sav, you can select the subtitlefile in the "open file" dialogue
<Sav> Xappe, ohh
<Neil3> just wondering about a few things i use in fedora and if i can do the same stuff in ubuntu
<Neil3> evolution 2.0 for email
<Neil3> etc
<shingokii> Anyone know why ubunt doesn't have firefox 1.0?
<Neil3> and openoffice is on there too i see
<Grev> Neil3: goto www.fedorafaq.org, has some speed up tips (run prelink, disable ipv6, and others)
<mjt> ubuntu have quite recent versions of most popular  software
<Neil3> yeah i did those Grev
<Neil3> still
<mpq> I don't know why it didn't have 1.0
<Xappe> shingokii, because warty was released before ff1
<jdub> shingokii: warty didn't because 1.0 was quite b0rky
<Neil3> i tried the ubuntu live cd out it just seemed a lot quicker
<shingokii> Xappe, do the versions in the repository not get updated though?
<jdub> shingokii: so we reverted to the more stable release
<jason_> Neil3: i dont care for yum and uptodate has allways crashed on me. fedora with apt is ok but i think hoary is more stable, my opinion
<Neil3> synaptic seems great
<Xappe> shingokii, no the versions are locked after release
<shingokii> synaptic is lovely
<Neil3> there is implimentation in fedora of synaptic and apt-get
<shingokii> Xappe, oh that sucks :(
<jdub> shingokii: no, it's good
<Evaso> hi guys, what's appen if i change my video card on an installed ubuntu and the boot the pc? X.org will start again automatically?
<Neil3> but thats just weird using those debian things on a red hat system
<jdub> shingokii: otherwise it would be unsupportable
<jason_> I use apt my self
<Stew2> Warty to Hoary upgrade in progress!
<Grev> Neil3: I like the gnome interface better in Ubuntu
<_|Imanewbie|_> Im unable to heard anything on xine suggestions? The sound is fine in other applications like bmp
<jdub> shingokii: there's a release *every six months*
<Stew2> jason_ aptitude
<Neil3> right Grev
<hybrid> Xappe dist-upgrade is workin for me too
* Neil3 listens
<shingokii> when hoary comes out, can I go to it without complete reinstall?
<Neil3> any of you guys using gnomad2 at all?
<Xappe> yes
<kbrooks> kyle@family:~ $ ls -l /usr/share/dict/words
<kbrooks> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           30 2005-02-03 17:16 /usr/share/dict/words -> /etc/dictionaries-common/words
<Evaso> or i need to reconfigure x.org package?
<shingokii> ah well I can wait that long for new versions
<jdub> shingokii: yes, of course
<Neil3> i have a creative jukebox 2 that works great in fc3
<Neil3> need to know if i can get it going in ubuntu
<shingokii> jdub, Xappe, pardon my scepticism, I've just never seen that work ;)
<Stew2> Neil3 dunno.
<kbrooks> The file that /usr/share/dict/words points to basically is kaput. not there
<_|Imanewbie|_> Stew2: does the upgrade means re-installing java, flash and this kind of crap?
<mpq> geez, I need to download a lot to get mplayer to work
<Xappe> shingokii, i've done it myself in december ;)
<Stew2> Iman: Hmmm. Not that I know of. They are separate packages on their own.
<Neil3> i'm pretty sure my camera will work if it works with gthumb
<Stew2> Iman: Basically, the individual packages upgrade to newer versions.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Stew2: but does it mantain the old plugins folder in firefox?
<shingokii> Xappe, if I upgrade to hoary now (is that possible?) then will it just keep updating until final release?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Well back to my previous question can anyone give me a hand with soun in xine?
<net_benjo> hi all
<hybrid> nah
<Xappe> shingokii, yes
<jason_> quote "this kind of crap" wont toch my box untill assimilated ie GPLed
<net_benjo> can anybody tell me the best way to install xmms skins on my ubuntu system?
<shingokii> Xappe, that excites me strangely. So what do I do, dist-upgrade?
<randabis> shingokii, sure, it's possible to upgrade to hoary now (I have 3 systems running hoary)
<blah09> iamanewbie try setting it to use ESD
<randabis> we get daily package updates
<Neil3> the only thing thats kept me from ubuntu is that it uses older packages but i guess thats for extra stability so i'm very tempted still
<Xappe> shingokii, change all warty to hoary in your sources.list. then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> The file that /usr/share/dict/words points to basically is kaput. not there.
<blah09> if you use hoary you'd probably be reasonably near cutting edge
<kbrooks> anyone?
<blah09> i think
<shingokii> Xappe, is there a wiki page about that?
<kbrooks> The file that /usr/share/dict/words points to basically is kaput. not there.
<kbrooks> anyone?
<kbrooks> anyone?
<kbrooks> anyone?
<Neil3> i have one last question, does ubuntu start a ton of useless services (useless for a desktop system) at startup, like fedora does?
<lakin> kbrooks: settle down.
<Xappe> shingokii, yes I think so
<shingokii> Xappe, I might as well try it now when I've just installed, so there is less to break
<kbrooks> what package can i install to enable this...........
<jason_> Neil3: I dont think so
<Xappe> maby you should dit-upgrade warty before you upgrade to hoary
<blah09> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<jason_> Neil3: at least not as many
<lakin> kbrooks, search in synaptic for dictionary or something similar.
<blah09> is there a way to find out where symlinks point to?
<jason_> no server stuff by default
<Grev> I'm going to wait for Gnome 2.10 before I upgrade to hoary
<randabis> Neil3, not nearly as many
<jason_> ls -laF?
<lakin> kbrooks: dpkg -S /usr/share/dict/words will tell you which package "own's" that file...  might be helpful.
<blah09> 2.9 is basically an unstable 2.10 isnt it
<kbrooks> oh
<randabis> it's a development version
<Grev> blah09: development 2.10
<randabis> it's actually called 2.10 beta 1 now iirc
<blah09> lakin: can i do that the other way round too? can i find out where a package puts a file?
<mpq> the guide to installing mplayer is wrong in an important part
<mpq> two of the download links go nowhere
<lakin> blah09: in synaptic you can figure out what files a particular package installs by clicking on properties, so I know it's possible, I just don't know the command line version.
<Grev> in there a mplayer deb with graphic interface enabled somewhere?
<blah09> oh ok thanks
<blah09> ill do that instead
<blah09> grev i think in the marillat repositories
<blah09> not too sure though i use xineui
<kbrooks> where's OOo's dictionary list
<_Immanewbie_> When i am on the "xine", the sound is very low, and this is sux! Can someone please help me?
<Xenguy> _Immanewbie_: aumix  ?
<hackeron> can someone tell me what ubuntu uses to configure X?
<haggai> kbrooks: man update-openoffice-dicts
<_Immanewbie_> Xenguy: what do you mean by that?
<blah09> randabis have you tried snes9express?
<Stew2> immanewbie Hmmm. Open up the mixer application?
<randabis> no
<Xenguy> hackeron: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86  ?
<_Immanewbie_> Stew2: what do you mean?
<blah09> weird gsnes just crashes when i want it to play a rom
<Xenguy> _Immanewbie_: open a terminal window, and try running the command 'aumix' (no quotes)
<Stew2> Immanewbie well. I'm not in the gnome desktop at the moment. I believe there is an audio mixer application.
<hackeron> Xenguy: oh, is that it?
<_Immanewbie_> Xenguy: command not found
<Xenguy> _Immanewbie_: try -> sudo apt-get install aumix
<jrydberg___> randabis: after I've done dist-upgrade, all I have to do is to reboot?
<randabis> yes
<Evaso> there is any ubuntu developer here?
<randabis> and pray
<jdub> Evaso: always
<Xenguy> hackeron: well, that's what I use in Debian, but not on an Ubu box right ATM
<randabis> lolz
<_Immanewbie_> Xenguy: done
<jdub> _Immanewbie_: use alsamixer, no installation required
<_Immanewbie_> Xenguy: just oppened it
* jdub spanks Xenguy 
<shingokii> Xappe, ok fixed the sources.list, what do I run to update/upgrade?
<Xenguy> _Immanewbie_: aumix  ?
<Stew2> immanewbie There ya go.
<Xenguy> jdub: heheh
<Evaso> jdub: what's about x.org autprobing when an user change a *broken* montior, videocard etc. etc. on reboot?
<jdub> _Immanewbie_: quit it and use alsamixer
<kbrooks> haggai, i need an actual file with a list of WORDS
<Xenguy> jdub: is my method old-fashioned or something? :-)
<Stew2> Evaso Dunno.
<Xappe> shingokii, apt-get update
<jdub> Evaso: i don't quite understand the question
<Xappe> shingokii, apt-get dist-upgrade
<shingokii> Xappe, thanks :)
<_Immanewbie_> jdub: oki Ive opened alsamixer so what?
<Evaso> jdub: can i explain you a real uses case on ubuntu about this problem?
<Xappe> shingokii, and as sudo of course
<jdub> _Immanewbie_: now check your volumes
<jdub> Evaso: sure
<jdub> Evaso: you're probably better off asking daniels
<shingokii> ok, 424MB ;)
<mpq> I can't install libpng-dev
<_Immanewbie_> Master is at maximum, 3D Contr 0, PCM Maximum Synth Maximum Line Maximum Lini0in 0 Line in 0 CD maximum
<shingokii> Xappe, is there much day-to-day broken stuff?
<mpq> I got an error message E: Package libpng-dev has no installation candidate
<mpq> how do I fix this?
<Evaso> jdub: i running debian from several years, but i installed ubuntu as the first linux distro for a medium skills windows user
<Stew2> Immanewbie Well, for sure, PCM should be up, and main volume.
<kbrooks> /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en-US.dic is not exactly what i want for example
<Evaso> jdub: all works fine but one weeks ago motherboard crashed
<Stew2> Immanewbie Do you have another OS on the machine that is working at full volume
<_Immanewbie_> Stew2: thay are both at maximum
<aurax> ubuntuguide.org is down ?
<_Immanewbie_> Stew2: if you can think in windows as a "Operational" system yes
<mpq> I can't figure out how to install MPlayer
<Stew2> Immanewbie: Hmmm.
<Evaso> jdub: he changed the motherboard in a computer shop, then at home power up the pc with the new motherboard and ubuntu boot up fine/all works fine
<mpq> Error: PNG support required for GUI compilation, please install libpng and libpng-dev packages.
<mpq> how do I fix that?
<jdub> mpq: see how it says "please install libpng and libpng-dev packages"? do that :)
<_Immanewbie_> the most interesting is that the ploblem is JUST with xine/gxine
<mpq> I'm not sure how
<Xappe> shingokii, no not much, but some thing do break but it get fixed quite fast most of the time
<jdub> mpq: synaptic, aptitude, apt-get...
<mpq> E: Package libpng-dev has no installation candidate
<jrydberg___> randabis: the upgrade failed.  dpkg wanred that it couldn't remove /etc/gimp/2.0/gimprc
<shingokii> Xappe, sounds good :) I might as well try it since I've had to reinstall anyway
<jrydberg___> then it died
<Evaso> jdub: but some days ago the nvidia card crashed then he was gone on the pc shop bought a base video card (ati), mounted on the pc, then he go to home, power up the pc and naturally X won't start
<_Immanewbie_> brb dinner
<shingokii> mpq, when you get a problem like that, a good first thing is to go to synaptic, and search for the thing it said was missing. Then try installing it, and running again
<mpq> You should explicitly select one to install. <-- What does that mean, and how do I fix it?
<aurax> what is a good gui to burn vcd/vcds?
<Xappe> shingokii, yes, since you have aclean system and it just takes about 25 mins to reinstall warty
<jdub> Evaso: run 'dpkg-reconfigure --priority=high xserver-xfree86'
<jdub> Evaso: you're running warty, right?
<mpq> I don't even know what synaptic is
<Xappe> front end to apt
<shingokii> Xappe, yup, so when I break it I can go back to nice safe old version and wait for real hoary release :) Thanks for help btw
<Xappe> shingokii, np :) good luck!
<jdub> mpq: the package manager gui; computer > system configuration > synaptic package manager (on warty)
<Evaso> jdub: i know how to do that and i fixed it, but do u tink that is a good choiche for a newbie medium user that approach to ubuntu go to console and run 'dpkg-reconfigure --priority=high xserver-xfree86'?
<mpq> how do I do it in terminal?
<shingokii> mpq, its what you use to install new software
<jdub> Evaso: no, and we'll fix that eventually
<jdub> mpq: sudo apt-get install ...
<mpq> I did that
<mpq> libpng-dev didn't work
<aurax> anyone?
<jdub> apt-cache search libpng dev
<jdub> there are a bunch
<jdub> mpq: you should probably read about apt
<Evaso> jdub: i want to help you with this (and also for debian) how can i do?
<shingokii> mpq, why do you want to use command line?
<TheMuso> mpq: Are you running warty?
<mpq> yes
<jdub> Evaso: it's a hard problem, and one we might come back to for our next release; right now, we're focusing on fixing bugs :)
<Xenguy> shingokii: that's an odd question, no?  Why not the CLI ?  :-)
<adnans> anyone tried Xgl ?
<aurax> i just kicked out windows for ever
<TheMuso> mpq: There is a command you can use to search for packages with much the same name. The command you might want to look into is apt-cache search.
<shingokii> Xenguy, well I just find synaptic a lot easier :) I thought maybe his X was broken
<TheMuso> mpq: This is on the terminal.
<aurax> damn ubuntu is good
<mpq> I think searching worked
<usual> http://www.transamrit.net/~usual/computer.jpg
<mpq> I got "libpng12-dev" which installed correctly
<TheMuso> mpq: Well when I searched for libpng-dev, this is what I got.
<Xenguy> shingokii: different tools suit different people/temperments -- I much prefer CLI/keyboard for most things, for example
<TheMuso> mpq: libpng12-dev - PNG library - development
<Dreamer3> ok
<Evaso> jdub: i know that it is and hard problem, so i want to start to talk about some possible solution with someone, what is the "ubuntu" right people about this kind of problem?
<Dreamer3> any experts here?
<Xenguy> aurax: congratulations are in order :-)
<Xappe> does anyone know if you can use graevine with cvscedega?
<TheMuso> mpq: So my guess that libpng12-dev is the package you might be looking for.
<Xappe> *grapevine
<shingokii> Xenguy, yup, I wasn't trying to tell him what to use I was just curious ;P
<mpq> I already figured that out
<aurax> eheh
<aurax> this is like old days
<TheMuso> mpq: Ok, so install it.
<aurax> using ubuntu takes me back to the days of dos
<mpq> I already did
<TheMuso> mpq: But you are still having problems?
<aurax> in feeling .
<Xenguy> shingokii: nod
<TheMuso> mpq: Sorry I came in a bit late, what are you trying to do?
<mpq> my only problem now is that my IRC client pops up whenever anyone says "mpq in the chat"
<Dreamer3> i'm using screen and irssi on my server (always have, it hasn't changed)... and then i resize the terminal window (on my client) irssi would always mess up... so with debian sarge i just ctrl-a d (disconnect) and then screen -r (reconnect) and irssi would redraw and "learn" the new size and all was well... with ubuntu this does not happy and i'm at a loss since my client (gnome-termainl) is the only thing that has changed... and i wa
<Zotnix> :reads an online document trashing nautilus:
<Zotnix> And gnome too.
<Zotnix> Bah
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: ^-l  ?
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: ?
<TheMuso> mpq: That is because people like myself are directing our conversations to you directly. It makes for easier to follow chats in the channel IMO.
<Xenguy> Ctrl-l  <-- ell
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: what's that?
<TheMuso> mpq: You would have to look into your IRC client documentation to find out how to disable the popups.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i'm not sure why you mention it, give me more context
<mpq> I don't want to disable it
<mpq> it's just an inconvenience right now
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: should 'redraw' the screen (if I understand your Q correctly)
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: no, you missed it
<TheMuso> Ok mpq I won't directly address you for now. :)
<TheMuso> I understand.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: after resizing a window irssi would always be messed up...  i used to only need to disconnect and reconnect screen to fix it.. (with sarge)... now that does not work with ubuntu
<mpq> yeah, thanks, themuso
<_Immanewbie_> jjj
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: and it doesn't make _any_ sense to me
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: define "messed up" then :-)
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: it would draw things in the wrong places all the time
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: try Ctrl-l and see if that helps; if not, I have no other suggestions that come to mind ATM
<TreadingSoftl1> any beagle users appeared?
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: but disconnecting and reconecting screen _always_ fixed it... and with ubuntu this doesn't work (despite the fact that the software in question is on the server)
<mpq> I used "make" and now the terminal is really slow
<mpq> when will I know if it's done?
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: no, ctrl-l doesn't know the new size of the window
<TreadingSoftl1> beagle and hoary to be more exact...
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: /resize works, but it's annoying to have an extra step since i move and resize windows a lot
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: you've already tried that then?
<_Immanewbie_> Xenguy: no suggestions?
<TheMuso> What are you building mpq?
<mpq> mplayer
<EfaistOs> do u know an app to merge some mpeg files ?
<TheMuso> ah. You won't. When it is done it is done. There is no way of knowing how long compiles wil take.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i'll live with it, but just one annoyance that's still bugging me
<mpq> I'm wondering if it should take this long to build
<Xenguy> _Immanewbie_: my suggestion was aumix and I got spanked by jdub for it ;-)
<TheMuso> It depends on how fast your system is, and how big the package is.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: next time i'm in debian i'll confirm that the behavior is correct there, but i only tend to notice things when they are different :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: hrm, it's an odd sounding problem; not sure what to suggest frankly
<_Immanewbie_> Xenguy: well the point is that alsamixer is oki sound on the system is oki
<randabis> mpq mplayer takes a little while to finish
<mpq> and I keep getting various error messages during it
<randabis> such as?
<mpq> most of them having to do with pointers
<TheMuso> mpq what errors?
<Xenguy> _Immanewbie_: no silver bullet here
<randabis> that's normal
<TheMuso> they are probably just warnings, I wouldn't really worry about them unless they stop the build.
<randabis> if I understand the errors right
<mpq> and it paused for like a minute twice
<Xenguy> _Immanewbie_: usually I speak up when I get a brainwave too ;-)
<TheMuso> mpq that is also normal.
<mpq> ok
<shock> goshdamn i luv ubuntu
<randabis> again, normal behavior when compiling software
<TheMuso> some files take that long to build. I have literally seen files that take a few minutes to be compiled.
<shock> now this is what i call a distro
<_Immanewbie_> Dammm I will have to go to windows to watch my movie
<mpq> first time I've done this
<Dreamer3> exit
* Xenguy notes the profuse praise for Ubu lately :-)
<Zotnix> Hoary is going ahead with GCC 4?
<randabis> why?
<mpq> I only first used linux of any kind yesterday
<_Immanewbie_> TheMuso: try gentoo and you will find some that will take days :)
* Zotnix eyes.
<mpq> just threw out windows and jumped in
<Dreamer3> Zotnix: i'm liking it at least, think i'm going to switch from sarge
<Stew2> mpq yeah
<TheMuso> _Immanewbie_: I have played with it a while back. I know.
<Zotnix> I thought GCC 4 was really unstable.
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: might want to try screen in a different terminal and see what happens, now that I think of it
<Stew2> mpq well, you picked a good time. I've run FC3 and Ubuntu hoary. Both are mature enough.
<shock> <_Immanewbie_> - i watch movies on ubuntu right now
<shock> =)
<Zotnix> And broke some things
<shock> no problems watsoever
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: tried it with xterminal and xterm, same issues
<pepsi> i install hoary on my laptop, and when i close the lid, the screen blanks.. when i open it again, xscreensaver has kicked in and wants my password, but the keyboard doesnt work
<pepsi> nor the mouse
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: curiouser and curiouser
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: well, next i need to confirm it still works in debian... and if so... what does that leave? bash? env variables?
<shock> ?
<Stew2> pepsi Hmmm
<shock> whats happening @ dreamer?
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i suppose ssh might negotiate the connection differently or something?
<_Immanewbie_> shock: wich player?
<shock> totem-xine
<Dreamer3> shock: i'm using screen and irssi on my server (always have, it hasn't changed)... and then i resize the terminal window (on my client) irssi would always mess up... so with debian sarge i just ctrl-a d (disconnect) and then screen -r (reconnect) and irssi would redraw and "learn" the new size and all was well... with ubuntu this does not happy and i'm at a loss since my client (gnome-termainl) is the only thing that has changed... a
<mpq> it would be nice if I knew how long this was supposed to take
<shock> totem-gstreamer wouldnt work
<Dreamer3> shock: ubuntu in my new client (where the behavior is broken)
<_Immanewbie_> totem is just a front end for xine
<aurax> is k3b can be run under ubuntu with gnome
<_Immanewbie_> shock: is your sound oki?
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: it's hard to know.  I've had problems with display (for example with Gnome-terminal) and switching to rxvt worked for me, so <shrug>
<kbrooks> yes
<shock> my sound is great
<pepsi> Stew2: since nothing else laptop-y really works, i wouldnt mind if it did nothing when i close the lid.. its just that sometimes the lid closes on accident you know?
<shock> as for the terminal resize things... hmmm
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i think it's deeper than that though... gnome-terminal is what i used under debian too :)
<TheMuso> mpq find something else to do. It my take a while.
<Stew2> mpq how long what.
<shock> lemme think
<mpq> I'm also watching tv
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: nod
<shock> hm
<Dreamer3> shock: i tried replacing gnome-terminal with xterminal and xterm on my side, no difference
<Stew2> pepsi break the lid switch, or mabye you can turn it off in power management settings.
<Dreamer3> shock: haven't confirmed that debian still works properly, but i'm almost positive it does
<shock> i dont think thats on the terminal side
<shock> have u switched from xfree to xorg?
<shock> by any chance?
<Stew2> mpq I don't recommend watching TV.
<shock> cause it _would_ be some kind of "resize-event" from the xserver or windowmanager
<Dreamer3> shock: i was using xorg (dri daily snapshot) on sarge and i am using xorg on ubuntu (dri daily snapshop)... no difference there
<shock> signal that is
<shock> meacity version?
<Stew2> immanewbie I've been using mplayer
<Dreamer3> shock: vi in the scan screen session works just fine
<randabis> aurax, yes it can be run under gnome
<pepsi> itd be a shame to break the lid switch :(
<Dreamer3> shock: it messes up, but if i dis-and-reconnect it fixes itself
<Dreamer3> scan=same
<TreadingSoftl1> pepsi: not ideal, but you could disable power management
<randabis> I suggest trying out graveman and gnomebaker if you want a GTK alternative
<shock> hm
<shock> weird
<Stew2> pepsi Of course. Is there a way to turn it off?
<_Immanewbie_> Stew2: ive tried it but got no difference
<shock> maybe you should check if its still behaving that way in debian... you got dual boot?
<Dreamer3> shock: metacity 2.8.6
<TreadingSoftl1> pepsi: Preferences > Screensaver
<shock> (i lost my irssi config while ago - so im using xchat now
<shock> :)
<Dreamer3> shock: i do, but i'm not wanting to dual boot right this sec... hmmmm
<Xappe> can one get grapevine to work with cvscedega?
<shock> hm
<Xappe> that would be nice
<Dreamer3> shock: i'll confirm next time i'm in, but just last yesterday it was fine in debian, and i don't recall upgrading any components on the server
<shock> hm
<Dreamer3> shock: good call with the WM though... would switch to flux/black be a good test?
<shock> probably
<Dreamer3> shock: does ubuntu have any others installed by default?
<Dreamer3> shock: well
<shock> erm
<shock> i installed flux, bb and fvwm
<shock> flux and bb crashin on me lately, though :(
<shock> havent dug into that jet
<Dreamer3> shock: i'm installing blackbox now
<shock> erm... is there xnest in ubuntu?
<jdub> shock: yes
<shock> ;)
<Dreamer3> shock: shoudl it add itself to gdm?
<shock> *installing*
<Dreamer3> shock: wihout a restart of gdm?
<shock> yes
<shock> no
<Dreamer3> shock: yes/no what?
<shock> but i think ubuntu is configured to restart gdm on logout
<Dreamer3> shock: how can i change taht
<Dreamer3> shock: i hate that
<shock> yes @ adding itself
<shock> no @ without restart
<Dreamer3> shock: it does take a long time to log out (as if it's loading gdm again)
<shock> hm... good wuestion
<shock> yes
<Dreamer3> shock: looking at the config file now
<jdub> Dreamer3: don't run gdm if you don't want a display manager
<shock> and if you go to console and killall gdm while in gnome mit will tell you "no process killed"
<pepsi> i turned off power management in xscreensaver, but now it just gets stuck at a blank screen with some garbage up top.. rather than getting stuck with xscreensaver wanting my password
<Dreamer3> jdub: i like the pretty gdm theme i have though
<jdub> Dreamer3: but you don't like using a display manager
<Dreamer3> jdub: well, it's not supposed to restart each time, that's configurable is what i just heard :)
<Dreamer3> jdub: i don't like slow is what i don't like :)
<jdub> yes, it is supposed to restart
<shock> urks
<jdub> otherwise it wouldn't be a display manager
<Dreamer3> jdub: hmmmm
<shock> what was the "in window" parameter for xnest...? oh well... man xnest i guess :P
<randabis> it doesn't restart in hoary
<jdub> gdm itself doesn't restart, the greeter does
<randabis> :p
<jdub> shock: gdmflexiserver -n
<Dreamer3> jdub: well, the greater takes a while :) is that configurable? :)
<jdub> shock: far more useful
<shock> thx
<jdub> Dreamer3: sure, don't use the greeter, or don't use that theme
<shock> will check that out
<randabis> with CTRL ALT BACKSPACE the greeter does not come back up in hoary
<Dreamer3> jdub: hmmm, i guess i don't know what it looks like with no greater :)
<_Immanewbie_> Does anyone knows any other movies player than xine and mplayer?
<jdub> Dreamer3: 'greeter'
<jdub> Dreamer3: switch gdmgreeter to gdmlogin in the config file
<Xappe> _Immanewbie_, VLC
<Dreamer3> jdub: might try that next, trying flux now to see if it fixes my resize issues
<Dreamer3> brb
<Dreamer3> nope
<Dreamer3> wow, blackbox is really minimal install, no default menu, no nothing :)
<KSoze> does anyone know the guy who hangs around in here using KeyserSoze as a nick?
<KSoze> i've got it registered, so I kill him when I connect
<KSoze> but he autoreconnects really fast, so I imagine you see a lot of annoying messages about it
<BajonBCN> hi everyone. One question. Does Firestarter have a way to allow traffic to an UDP port?
<Dreamer3> well
<Dreamer3> no dice
<Dreamer3> oh well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pound.ifndef.com]  by daniels
<Stew2> Bajon No idea.
<TreadingSoftl1> KeyserSoze: FYI KSoze said: "does anyone know the guy who hangs around in here using KeyserSoze as a nick? i've got it registered, so I kill him when I connect but he autoreconnects really fast, so I imagine you see a lot of annoying messages about it"
<TreadingSoftl1> oh bother, gone again
<mpq> I'm really starting to get the hang of this
<TheMuso> mpq good to hear.
<shock_> lol
<shock_> rehi
<Dreamer3> i'm starting to get bored already :)
<shock_> gdmflexi killed my x
<shock_> :P
<shock_> narf
<Dreamer3> though ubuntu is a little less predictable than debian so far
<shock_> joining on irssi from second computer
<shock_> :)
<Stew2> mpq It's not really as bad as Microsoft says it is.
<pw3n> hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu as my first ever experience with linux and am messing around with a few things and have some questions..
<mpq> what isn't?
<mpq> anyway, why would I ever listen to microsoft?
<pw3n> it came with firefox 0.9.3 .. should i update it and how.. I've downloaded the installer but dont have permission to put it anywhere
<Stew2> mpq: Because Steve Balmer knows what he's talking about :)
<shock_> wow... neither openbox nor flux or blackbox are working :/
<Stew2> pw3n The easiest way is on www.ubuntuguide.org
<Stew2> pw3n Mentioned in the topic up above ^
<Stew2> pw3n Add the 'backports'.
<shock_> damn... whats this about... absolutely no other wm except gnome and kde are currently not crshing my X?
<shock_> this is major pain!
<shock_> anyone a clue?
<shock_> powerpc here
<Stew2> shock_ What's wrong with gnome or kde?
<Stew2> shock_ you're trying to get something else running, some other wm?
<shock_> i just like to have backup possibilities beyond "terminal session"
<shock_> ;)
<shock_> yes
<shock_> like "any other wm" would be it, right now
<Stew2> shock: What about the lovely GNOME or KDE?
<shock_> hrhr
<shock_> huge
<Stew2> shock Did i read you correctly, they 'aren't' crashing.
<shock_> ressource consuming
<shock_> no - gnome and kde arent crashing
<shock_> they are working fine
<shock_> but if i slect open flux or bb x crashes
<shock_> f i run it from inside terminal session x crashes, too
<shock_> *sigh*
<Stew2> shock_: Well, you want to run something that a lot of other people aren't, it seems like it's asking for extra trouble. Linux in general has enough trouble running out of the box on mainstream setups. It seems when it becomes tweaking it, far too easy to jump off the deep end (unless, you really know linux)
<shock_> I'll do a purge & reinstall of openbox
<shock_> see what it does ;)
<Stew2> (for instance, a programmer)
<shock_> :)
<Stew2> shock_: Good luck. I like powerpc.
<shock_> oh i know linux
<shock_> was used to run debian experimental, actually
<Stew2> shock_ You need to join #ubuntuexperts then. :)
<shock_> just for the challange
<shock_> ;)
<Stew2> shock_ There you will find all the upper end help.
<shock_> lol
* Dreamer3 wonders if there are any part of the distro he might help polish
<Stew2> shock_ It may be lonely and cold /action hands shock_ a jacket.
<shock_> no one in ubuntuexperts *fg*
<Stew2> shock_ Yes. It's true.
<shock_> hehe... well my gf lives 350km away from my place
<shock_> so yes
<shock_> cold and lonely
<shock_> :P
<shock_> thx
<Stew2> shock_ That, is a personal problem. I say, have more than one.
<shock_> LOL
<Stew2> shock_ As long as she's okay with it.
<BajonBCN> Hi everyone
<Stew2> shock_ Then you get to avoid 'drama'.
<Stew2> Bajon Yo,.
<lithi_> Hey, im upgrading from Warty to Hoary and I got an error while doing the dist-upgrade "/var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<BajonBCN> anyone still awake?
<Stew2> Bajon Well, it's the afternoon here.
<Lineman> 7pm here
<BajonBCN> Any way to allow UDP traffic from Firestarter?
<Stew2> Bajon You said that, before... Hmmm. I didn't know. Are there any good guides on that, what about google.com/linux firestarter udp
<jrydberg___> marco?
<shock_> well i got openbox running =)
<TreadingSoftl1> lithi: if all else fails you can try forcing it
<TreadingSoftl1> lithi: i had to do that with python packages when i upgraded ... but it worked
<Lineman> hmmm now the ubuntuguide site is down :(
<neyz> hi all
<Dreamer3> well, besides getting e-mail just the way i like it i think i'm bored of stuff to do on my new ubuntu box
<Stew2> shock Is openbox a wm? I don't even know. The only WM's I know are explorer.exe, the max os x aqua, and Gnome and KD2
<lithi_> TreadingSoftl1: Ok im forcing it now, hope it will work
<Dreamer3> Stew2: explorer.exe isn't a window manager :)
<jesuel> Hrm, anyone have experience setting up tv tuner cards? specifically ones using the phillips saa7134 driver? Im having a real problem getting this to work
<Dreamer3> Stew2: it's not even the taskbar on older versions of windows :)
<Stew2> Dreamer3 Well, you know what i meant. :)
<Dreamer3> Stew2: yeah, sort of :)
<Xappe> Gnome is not a wm, it's a desktop environment
<Dreamer3> Stew2: what's cool though is... afterstep?  yeah...
<Stew2> jesuel No, the only tv in cards I've know about are BTxxx based cards.
<Dreamer3> Stew2: i wish gnome could minimize windows like that
<Stew2> Dreamer3 K
<crimsun> Stew2: openbox is a wm based originally on blackbox.
<shock_>  < Stew2> a pretty nice one too
<neyz> how can i check if i have the lastest stuff installed please?
<shock_> ;)
<crimsun> Stew2: the current stable version of openbox was completely rewritten and shares no code with blackbox.
<Dreamer3> neyz: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<BajonBCN> Stew2, sorry, I forgot to open the irc port so I didn't get any answer, that's why I asked again :D
<BajonBCN> I looked for it but I didn't find anything.
<BajonBCN> I always come here after doing all it's in my hands
<neyz> dreamer3, thanks, is warty the lastest?
<Xappe> lots of Hoary updates tonight...think i've downloaded over 100 packages the last three hours
<Lineman> neyz the latest stable
<sunchez> hi, i got a dlink g520+ wifi card (pci); in lspci it says: Network controller: "Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface"
<Dreamer3> neyz: latest released, yes
<sunchez> wiconfig shows nothing
<neyz> how can i get the latest "testing" to get all the lastest version of software ? do i just need to change the sources?
<lithi_> Just selected X.org insted of xfree86 just wondering why did SuSE and others boycot xfree86?
<sunchez> any clues how to get this wifi card running?
<Dreamer3> neyz: yes, but testing is very crazy, lots not working from time to time
<Dreamer3> neyz: i'd stay with warty if you're new
<Dreamer3> neyz: there are nice backports for important software
<neyz> oh its really that bad ? i'm asking because when i was using debian, i was using "unstable" and it always worked fine
<Lineman> neyz no its not bad
<Lineman> it works well i am using it on two machines
<crimsun> lithi_: the new XFree86 license makes distributing changes freely nearly impossible.
<lithi_> crisun: Oh.. Well screw them the dev team on X.org already looks 10x better
<neyz> i think i'm gonna try testing then it's just for fun anyways
<shock_> well... flux and black will have to wait
<Xappe> neyz, you learn faster when things break
<neyz> exactly ;)
<lithi_> crisun: Just look at the board of directors, A++
<TreadingSoftl1> neyz: the testing (or rather, unstable) version of Ubuntu is Hoary
<andrewski> is there anyone here who is versed in making deb packages?
<shock> ok
<Dreamer3> neyz: if you're used to unstable you'll be fine
<shock> here's the real me again =)
<lithi_> neyz: Yea im testing it also (just finishing up installing). The way I think about it is hey if it doesent work it only takes 30min to re-install not like gentoo :)
<Dreamer3> neyz: i love how rock solid woody is but liked the newer software of sarge (but not the daily updates)... so i'm quite happy with warty
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> damn i want to switch to ubuntu
<Neil3> but older packages....
<Dreamer3> Neil3: do it :)
<Dreamer3> Neil3: huh?
<Xappe> i was a linux newbie when upgrading in november/december and now i'm getting quite advanced :)
<Neil3> using them and knowing there are new versions out there
<Dreamer3> Neil3: *laughs*
<Dreamer3> Neil3: whatever
<Neil3> i dunno if i can
<Neil3> hehe
<Dreamer3> Neil3: any distro is like that (unless you'rs using debian experimental/unstable)
<Neil3> but it uses older pkgs for a reason i guess
<jesuel> oh i figured out my tv tuner heh, module wasnt loaded .;p
<Dreamer3> Neil3: i'm glad for a more stable pacakge selection actually
<Neil3> stability and stuff
<Neil3> yeah
<Dreamer3> Neil3: i cam from sarge
<Neil3> i'm trying to convince myself that is better
<Neil3> ah
<Dreamer3> Neil3: nice to have the latest, but on dial-up it's a pain to download
<Neil3> well i'm on dsl so that isnt a problem
<lithi_> Yea thats a pain dreamer3
<Dreamer3> Neil3: just try it... i found it a lot faster than sarge though i have yet to figure out why
<neyz> thanks for your answers guys
<Neil3> the kernel looks pretty damn optimised
<Neil3> there are k7, i686 etc versions
<lithi_> are there duron optmized kernels?
<Neil3> that alone is tempting me
<Dreamer3> Neil3: well, i compiled my own kernel with con kolivas patchset on debian... with hardly any modules (ie, just what i needed, no more)...
<Neil3> yeah k7 = duron
<Dreamer3> Neil3: what are you using now?
<lithi_> right :) I knew that
<Neil3> fedora core 3
<Neil3> its nice but feels bloated
<jesuel> anything is faster than fc3
<Neil3> a little sluggish
<jesuel> :)
<Neil3> hehe
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> i hear that a lot
<jesuel> fc3 ran like a slug on my athlon64 with 768 ram
<lithi_> mepis is FAST
<jesuel> mepis is yucky
* FAST not mepis
<lithi_> but i like ubuntu so much better now
<Neil3> ubuntu won awards and stuff
<Neil3> i dont like kde
<Neil3> too many options all over the place
<ftwig> hi everybody - trying to install ubuntu dual boot to wean a frend of windows, I gather I need not to install on MBR but cant work out whithc /dev/ to tell grub install, anyone out there up for giving advide.
<lithi_> Yea but I like the fact kde makes shortcuts when you use apt-get
<Neil3> hm
<Xappe> i'm satisfied with Hoary (wiped my mdk for Ubuntu)...but I miss the mousecursor and the industrial window theme right now
<TheMuso> ftwig: It is better to put the Ubuntu boot loader on the MBR, as it wil allow the user to boot Windows as well. It is a lot of work to put Ubuntu into the Windows boot menu.
<andrewski> ftwig: why wouldn't you want to install on the MBR?
<andrewski> Xappe: where'd the industrial theme go?
<Neil3> i shouldn't have too much trouble transfering my evolution data over to ubuntu from fedora should i?
<Xappe> andrewski, it disappeared when they upgraded the gtk engines I think
<Xappe> think it's filed as a bug
<Xappe> it happened this friday
<ftwig> TheMuso, andrewski, OK - but I thought windows (XP) would just take total control back.  did some reading up and it seemed putting it in MBR was a bad idea
<lithi_> does ubuntu come with a working rw ntfs driver?
<Xappe> Lithi, jusr ro
<Xappe> *just
<mpq> I have a weird problem
<andrewski> ftwig: well, it's better to have windows installed before you set up grub, but you can get it back afterwards... don't know about the ubuntu install disc for that, though....
<TheMuso> ftwig: No it won't All the windows MBR does it point the system directly to the Windows boot stuff at the beginning of the Windows partition. The Ubuntu boot loader will live there happily with no problems.
<mpq> I set firefox to open downloaded mp3s in mplayer
<andrewski> Xappe: i've got it here...?
<mpq> now I can't see the program playing them
<ftwig> nadrewski - XP is already installed
<ftwig> aadrewski - XP is already installed
<Neil3> hm another nice thing about ubuntu is the community
<andrewski> ftwig: then you should be fine. :)
<Neil3> fedora channel here is full of assholes ;)
<Xappe> andrewski, hmm. and the mouse cursor?
<andrewski> Xappe: yeah... i miss it too. :P
<andrewski> ftwig: you can install to the MBR and boot to ubuntu/windows every time.
<Xappe> are you sure you have the industrial window border not just the control?
<Dreamer3> ok
<jmhodges> ok, i just got through a huge kernel recompile using dpkg-buildpackage
<Dreamer3> how can i tell gnome terminal's menus not to catch keypresses? like alt-e?
<jmhodges> and i got to the end of it
<lithi_> Neil3: Ive been a big fan of SuSE but mepisguide.org and the wiki beat any documentation SuSE has also the fact ubuntu has a forum insted of JUST a mailing list is a big plus
<andrewski> Xappe: oh, you mean a metacity theme?
<jmhodges> but it errors out on
<Dreamer3> i know i did this before and it was easy
<ftwig> andrewski - cool - will do it now.
<Gmike> hi
<Dreamer3> got it
<Dreamer3> :)
<jmhodges> for i in $imagelist; do \
<jmhodges>   dpkg -x $(ls debian/build/linux-image-$i\_*i386.deb) debian/d-i-i386; \
<Gmike> how can i clear the "Places" menu from my remote servers?
<lithi_> whopsy i ment ubuntuguide.org something sliped my mind
<Gmike> using hoary
<Xappe> andrewski, well...hmm...maybe :)
<Neil3> lithi_, i've never tried suse
<jmhodges> says that debian/build/linux-image-2.6.10-3-386_*i386.deb does not exist
<ftwig> andrewski - just a bit wary as I tried this with demudi and it totaly trashed the system
<shock> ok -  im off to bed now.... 01:40 here
<shock> need to get up at 06:00 *sigh*
<mpq> I can't see what's playing music on my computer
<jmhodges> i hacked the debian/rules so that it would only build for 686 (did this by changing flavors := 686 ) :-/
<Neil3> i've tried mandrake, fedora, vector linux, damnsmalllinux, knoppix and ipcop (for my router, that one)
<mpq> I set firefox to open mp3s in mplayer
<shock> n8 and thx for the help and the talks
<mpq> now they're playing with no window open
<ftwig> andrewski - BTW I take it 12GB is enough
<lithi_> Neil3: It has its avantages like the fact its soo huge it comes on a DVD or 5 regular cd's but its such a HOG both cup/ram and hd space wise
<jmhodges> sorry flavours
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> like fedora
<neyz> hey should i stop gnome before upgrading to hoary ?
<Neil3> its huge, has everything you could ever want
<Neil3> but its bloated to hell
<jmhodges> neyz: i never had any issues
<jmhodges> neyz: gnome-volume-manager might crash
<lithi_> Neil3: Yep
<Neil3> and i think the stuff i use is in ubuntu or can be installed easily anyway
<neyz> ok let's try then
<jmhodges> s/might/will/
<jmhodges> but you can restart
<TheMuso> ftwig: That is enough.
<jmhodges> it
<lithi_> Neil3: I didint close gnome before upgrading... mabey i should have
<neyz> wohoo downloading 200megs
<Neil3> oops
<neyz> why do you guys prefer ubuntu to debian?
<ftwig> also do I mneed to have the boot flag  set on the new ext3 partision
<Neil3> well i'm off to bed chaps, it's been nice talking to you all and tomorrow i shall back up data and install ubuntu :) nite nite
<Gmike> neyz - because ubuntu is more updated, and is more user friendly (out-of-the-boxish)
<lithi_> Neil3: Check out ubuntuguide.org I found it while browsing the official forums. It has everything and more then I want to install and need to know
<Neil3> yeah i read through it tonight
<Neil3> looks good
<Gmike> but it is still debian, that's what so good about it
<Neil3> i've been doing my homework :)
<BajonBCN> I heard somewhere that the ubuntuguide.org isn't 100% correct, actually
<lithi_> Says who? Everything ive tryed so far has worked for me
<ftwig> TheMuso:also do I mneed to have the boot flag  set on the new ext3 partision
<BajonBCN> I read it in the mailing list
<BajonBCN> probably it isn't the most orthodox for who said it
<BajonBCN> I don't know enough to judge
<ftwig> BajonBCN:nothings 100% banything ;)
<Neil3> well if it does have errors they can get fixed by the community, ah the beauty of open source
<ftwig> BajonBCN:expecialy my typing!
<lithi_> lol
<neyz> i find ubuntu pretty clean like you don't have 15116516 programs installed only the basic
<Xappe> well, so what...if you get trouble just consult the forum
<BajonBCN> ftwig :D
<Neil3> the forum looks great
<neyz> and then you can add on your own
<BajonBCN> I also use it
<Neil3> from what i've been browsing so far anyway
<mpq> well, it took over an hour to figure out how to use mplayer
<mpq> but now I get to listen to the best song ever
<lithi_> Yea, I like ubuntu for the installation process as well quick, simple, and almost userless
<Xappe> Neil3, it IS great!
<BajonBCN> and all the people I've recommended Ubuntu to found it great to switch to Linux
<Neil3> i would like to use totem are there any issues with it?
<neyz> best part is that, i tried to reinstall debian over ubuntu, guess what the installer couldn't even detect my network card
<neyz> (and it was the sarge netinstall cd)
<lithi_> I like the netinstall idea / theory but it never seems to go smoothly for me
<neyz> worked well for ubuntu
<Gmike> using hoary.. how can i clear the "Places" menu from my remote servers? it keeps trying to log on..
<lithi_> ubuntu has a netinstall cd?
<neyz> i think so.. i remember it downloading a bunch of stuff
<lithi_> Mabey the live cd can do a netinstall
<Gmike> it does.. but i dont think ubuntu has a pure network install yet
<Gmike> probably not, lithi_
<neyz> no not like the debien business install which is like 30megs
<ftwig> sorry to be a paid, I'me trying to do a dual boot with XP.  I'me going to install GRUB in MBR but do I need to set boot flag on new exp3 partision?
<neyz> heh i have a a64-3200 with an asus motherboard which supports cool n quiet, does ubuntu support that or is my cpu always at max ?
<Gmike> ftwig - im no specialist, but i think it is not required
<HrdwrBoB> neyz: it does but you have to configure it
<Neil3> oh another question
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not 100% on it though
<neyz> mmm ok i'll do that later then i guess ^
<Neil3> does ubuntu support stuff like sleep/suspend?
<pdaoust> here's an obscure question, for all you web server mavens out there: does anyone know why I can't get the gd2 functions in PHP, even after I've installed libgd2 and php4-gd2?
<pdaoust> Neil3: haven't looked myself
<ftwig> Gmike:OK - will give it a try - hopefully installing in MBR wont screw things up.
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: highly dependant on hardware
<Neil3> my mobo has acpi etc
<Gmike> damn ABIT, and their uguru, i cant use lm sensors or any other program except their own uGuru app (windows) argh :\
<lithi_> pdaoust: Is php.ini setup for gd2?
<Neil3> its quite new
<Neil3> athlon xp 1800+
<pdaoust> lithi_: ha, I had a suspicion
<Gmike> 99.5% it won't :o)
<hybrid> i got a connect time out when i apt-get dist-upgrade can i still go on it only did that like twice... so far
<pdaoust> lithi_: it's just that the suspicion only started forming a few moments ago :)
<Neil3> the mobo is a k7s5a, using an sis735 chipset
<pdaoust> I'll check and see where there might be a directive to turn that on
<lithi_> padoust: Yea I know i sometimes need to ask my question before I can start to process my own answer
<Gmike> again... anyone knows how to remove entries from the Places menu in gnome 2.9?
<neyz> mmm..i'm saying yes to a bunch of configuration file update or something.. hope i'm not going to break everything hehe
<Neil3> live dangerously neyz
<pdaoust> lithi_: too true
<lithi_> Neil3: lol, yes
<bebek> does anyone know what's the meaning of : "The following packages have been kept back:" list while performing "apt-get update" ?
<pdaoust> lithi_: that's why it's not always enough to RTFA or STFW... you need real people to go through things with... that's how we're made; that's how we work best
<bebek> since after i perform apt-get update, gnome is a bit screwed up
<pdaoust> (kay, I'm done philosophising)
<lithi_> pdaoust: True true, but a quick google search never hurt anyone
<pdaoust> :"-/
<bob2> bebek: they couldn't be upgraded
<bob2> even tho a newer version exists
<neyz> gonna reboot
<bob2> probably because they Depend on something now
<Gmike> bebek, it means APT won't upgrade these packages due to some reason (probably the new version will conflict with another package)
<neyz> to see if anything has changed
<bob2> try 'dist-upgrade'
<neyz> is gnome supposed to update?
<bebek> oh
<Gmike> yeah use dist-upgrade :)
<bebek> ok...
<bebek> seems that more packages are to be downloaded :)
<Gmike> aka the "smart" upgrade method (Synaptic)
<bebek> what's the diff between dist-upgrade and upgrade ?
<lithi_> I must say I like this x-chat over mirc now that i got used to it
<pdaoust> bebek: they're spelled different
<bebek> errrr
<pdaoust> HA! I'm so funny I should be banned from the list
<pdaoust> sorry
<Gmike> :O)
<pdaoust> bebek: and after all that, I don't even have a real answer
<bebek> hehe
<jdub> bebek: dist-upgrade will happily do dangerous things (add or remove packages) to perform an upgrade
<bob2> bebek: the manpage explains it
<bebek> holy cihuahua
<jdub> bebek: best to stick to upgrade most of the time
<esher> are there any alternative (better) gnome file-explorer outhere as the standard gnome filebrowser
<esher> ?
<Gmike> bebek i can try to answer that, but 'man apt-get' will do a much better job
<bob2> but dist-upgrade will add or unsinstall packages needed to upgrade other ones
<bebek> should have known that before performing it
<lithi_> bebek: LOL
<neyz> doing the dist-upgrade, need to download 232 megs again lol
<bob2> bebek: well, apt does show you it's plan before letting you say yay or nay
<bob2> just watch carefully what it wants to do
<Gmike> *evil grin*
<hybrid> if the connection times out on a few packages on dist-upgrade can i still go on?
<lithi_> neyz: My dist-upgrade is still going
<shingokii> 232? I had to get 424
<hybrid> or will i have to do it again
<Gmike> lol
<lithi_> neyz: And it finished downloading a long time ago
<bob2> hybrid: restart and it will only get the needed ones
<neyz> well i did a upgrade just beofre and needed to dl 200 at that time ^^
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> thanx bob2
<Gmike> OMG ubuntu is turning into winxp.. it starts to consume the partition...
<ftwig> bebeK: upgrade will only upgrade packages you have installed,  dist-upgrade will also get any new packaged that are required - its best to do dist-upgrade
<lithi_> Yai! It seems to be configuring X.org
<neyz> lithi_, 3mins before download is complete
<lithi_> neyz: Its a race
<neyz> lithi_, you got a headstart ---> cheater!!
<Gmike> im close to the finish already ^.^!
<lithi_> see I only cheated cause Gmike cheated more
<bebek> ok.....
<Gmike> im gonna ask this again and again, how to remove stuff from Places menu?!
<neyz> arggg you are all cheaters
<Gmike> this is freaking me out
<bebek> what's "array 4" ?
<Gmike> won \o/ \o/
<Gmike> :D
<shingokii> I don't think it will end up much bigger, I assume it uninstalls the old packages :)
<bebek> does it mean "beta 4" ?
<jdub> bebek: fourth test release
<jdub> no
<neyz> i'd like to help you Gmike but i don't even know what you are talking about :p
<pdaoust> lithi_: thanks for the tip; added extension=gd.so, and darned if it didn't work ^_^ and, surprise of all surprises, the modifications I made to the script, that required GD, actually worked the first time! I'm flabbergasted; I usually need to debug my mods for hours!!!
<lithi_> Gmike: History something no idea
<jdub> look at 'array' and the codename of the release and try and work out why we call the test releases 'array'
<Gmike> anyone using hoary, newer gnome?
<ftwig> anyone got a URL for Ubuntu dual-boot?  Cant find anything very usefull on the main site or by gooleing.
<Gmike> history something... :P?
<jdub> Gmike: what don't you wnat in it?
<Gmike> all i want is a simple thing
<Gmike> to remove the ftp entires i put in it
<lithi_> pdaoust: Good, glad I could pretend to help
<Gmike> it keeps trying to log on to them each time i open the menu
<jdub> Gmike: unmount them from your desktop
<pdaoust> lithi_: ^_^ helped a lot
<bebek> hmmm...
<Gmike> and how do i do that? x:
<bebek> ihihi hahhaha
<ftwig> Gmike:its a BIT unstable - works most of the time but a while ago X wos totaly broke
<bebek> going crazy
<jdub> Gmike: right click on them on the desktop
<pdaoust> lithi_: like you said, sometimes you have to say it out loud before you realise what yo uneed to do.
<Gmike> there is nothing on my desktop
<Gmike> its on the places menu
<Gmike> !
<jdub> Gmike: i know
<jdub> Gmike: follow my directions
<Gmike> ok
<Gmike> so right click on what
<bebek> what's "SMP" ?
<jdub> the icon on your desktop for that ftp server
<bebek> should i boot using it?
<jdub> bebek: if you have two or more cpus or hyperthreading, sure.
<LinuxJones> bebek, only if you have more than one processor
<bebek> ohh
<Gmike> there are no icons on my desktop
<Gmike> :\
<jdub> Gmike: open up Network from Places
<bebek> "or hyperthreading" <- did you mean intel pentium 4 with ht? if that's so, yes i do have one
<bebek> so should i boot using smp ?
<jdub> bebek: yes
<Gmike> jdub, its empty
<bebek> oooo...
<Gmike> wait
<Gmike> lol
<Gmike> it just appeared
<bebek> any significant effect of using smp ?
<neyz> aha great errors, missed them for a while
<jdub> bebek: ht will actually be used
<bebek> cool
<HrdwrBoB> except the actual benefits are in most cases . not much
<lithi_> bebek: I think its Intel properganda
<ftwig> bebek think its only relevent if you have >1 CPU
<toresbe> pffff
<Gmike> ok i did "unmount" on them but nothing happens
<lithi_> bebek: If I could spell
<bebek> ok...
<toresbe> ftwig: well, no, HT looks to the OS as 2 cpus
<jdub> Gmike: they should disappear, and the list should disappear in the panel
<HrdwrBoB> hyperthreading is a good idea sure, however in the real world it provides very little to no improvement in most relevant tasks to the user
<toresbe> and there is a significant speedup
<jdub> Gmike: if the list doesn't disappear, 'killall gnome-panel' at a terminal
<jdub> toresbe: only on very particular application types
<toresbe> jdub: still
<Gmike> yay, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> toresbe: the overhead of SMP is enough to kill the advantage you get in many situations
<jdub> toresbe: ie. non-desktop application types. don't confuse people.
<toresbe> aha
<toresbe> okay
* toresbe runs away
<bebek> hmmm
<bebek> hopefully after dist-upgrade my ati card will still work
<bebek> most likely not ....
<lithi_> bebek: not for 3d support
<bebek> :(
<neyz> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<neyz>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lib32gcc1_4.0-0pre6ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<neyz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bebek> wah...
<lithi_> bebek: But you will be happy to know that there is a X.org driver from ATI
<ftwig> bebek, you could try apt-get --purge on the xserver and then reinstalling it.  that should re autodetect it
<bebek> i used that one right now
<hou5ton> what on earth am I missing here???  trying to disable IPv6 in Firefox to load web pages faster ....
<lithi_> bebek: On a Xfree86 system you used a X.org driver?
<hou5ton> am following the information at this site .. http://ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<bebek> i used the driver from ATI... had trouble with it last time.... don't want to repeat the same thing again....
<bebek> i'm using hoary
<hou5ton> but something has to be different on this system
<bebek> i.e. hoary uses xorg
<shingokii> It might just be me, but ATI drivers never work on linux
<lithi_> bebek: Oh I though you were upgrading to hoary nvm then
<Gmike> how can i install the default mouse pointers for gnome (white one) in hoary, i got the gay black default X one :\
<bebek> shingokii: really? i'm using one right now
<shingokii> bebek, congratulations :) with good 3d?
<neyz> mmm...ok...i think i broke everything :d
<lithi_> Mabey ill install ut2k4 after i get upgraded
<bebek> ummm.... how do you determine if the 3d is good? the opengl screensaver runs smoothly .. compared to before
<Gmike> run glxgears
<lithi_> Yea
<bebek> glxgears however only shows around 800.000 fps
<ftwig> nayone know anything about not installing grub on MBR - what exactly douse this mean?
<bebek> maybe it's my card.. (Radeon X300)
<Gmike> i had about 3200 with my r9800p :p
<lithi_> bebk: pcie version?
<bebek> yes
<bebek> pci express
<bebek> does it cause any difference in the fps ?
<lithi_> bebek: Why?!?! Why would you invest in a pcie version from ATI when Nvidia right now is soo much better
<bebek> is r9800 better than x300??
<bebek> this came with the dell :P
<Gmike> i dont know, think so
<lithi_> bebek: excuses, excuses
<Gmike> how much does x300 cost?
<bebek> and i don't need 3d applications that much.. only for playing games... and that one in windows, not in linux
<dle> Hello.  I'm having some trouble installing VMware (for my work) on this warty box.  The install requires some building against kernel headers, but the linux-kernel-headers package that I have installed has headers that apply to 2.6.0-test7, not 2.6.8.1-4.  Likewise, the kernel-source packages seem to be >2.6.8.  Any ideas if there is something I can install via apt to right this?
<Gmike> holy shit :P
<bebek> it comes with dell package.. so i don't know how much it costs
<lithi_> Gmike: More then a 6600
<LinuxJones> bebek, if it comes from HP or Dell not much
<Gmike> so something's not right -.-
<jdub> dle: apt-cache search linux-headers -> what do you see?
<bebek> i see...
<jdub> guys, please take the off-topic discussions elsewhere
<bebek> i wanted to use nvidia 6800 :P
<bebek> or radeon x800
<dle> jdub: Ah-hah.
<bebek> but no money
<bebek> cost AU$800 more
<Gmike> no money no problems xd
<HrdwrBoB> bebek: 6600GT
<dle> jdub: So there's 'linux-kernel-headers' and 'linux-headers'.  A little confusing.
<jdub> bebek, Gmike: elsewhere please
<HrdwrBoB> is the best bang for your buck
<lithi_> AU? They ship dells to Australia?
<bebek> lithi_ : yes
<jdub> dle: yes, sorry about that; we left some old mess in warty :|
<Gmike> ok ok, dont be so uptight :^)
<lithi_> Good day Mate, Your getting a dell!
<lithi_> Sorry that was bad of me
<bebek> hahaha
<bebek> i like it
<bebek> no problem so far... except that hassle with linux
<mebaran151> anybody know
<mebaran151> if I could use apt-source
<lithi_> You learn something new every day
<mebaran151> to compile evolution from source
<mebaran151> I have been reading on the msg boards
<mebaran151> that a source compile
<mebaran151> seems to solve all the weird float exceptions
<mebaran151> on AMD64
<mebaran151> so I thought I might try a source compile
<mebaran151> I was unsure if checkinstall was safe
<mebaran151> to do over an existing install
<neyz> back
<jdub> mebaran151: apt-get source evolution
<jdub> mebaran151: sudo apt-get build-dep evolution
<lithi_> my dist-upgrade finished! Yai! Need to restart bb
<bebek> we wont probably seeing you for a while, lithi_ :P must configure everything first .. ehhehee
<lithi_> lol
<LinuxJones> lithi_, GL :)
<neyz> heh lithi_ mine is finished ^^
<lithi_> I hope ill be back soon then
<bebek> hehee
<bebek> see u then
<mebaran151> do I have to do that for all the parts of evolution
<neyz> firefox wont work
<neyz> evolution neither
<dle> What package is it that contains the three subdirs "linux", "asm", "net"?
<crimsun> dle: more than likely you're looking for linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ftwig> I have XP on the box.  The install gives me options to erase entire disk or manualy partision the drive.  I thought Ubuntu would sence free space and sort things out?
<mebaran151> jdub, will that automagically play nice with the existing binaries
<jdub> ftwig: warty doesn't
<bebek> ftwig: u have to partition for yourself
<jdub> ftwig: hoary does :-)
<dle> crimsun: yeah, that's what I installed. :)
<jdub> mebaran151: once you build the package, yes
<bebek> oh really?
<mebaran151> or should I predestroy it
<mebaran151> ok
<bebek> hoary has something like partition magic?
<jdub> no
<mebaran151> jdub, should I also build server too?
<mebaran151> dataserver
<jdub> it has a 'use free space' choice
<jdub> mebaran151: i don't know, i don't really think that's going to help
<ftwig> OK - did that, am I correct in thinking I dont neeed to set any boot flags?
<mebaran151> jdub, it was just a try
<jdub> ftwig: for the installer? no
<mebaran151> I had read in the forums
<mebaran151> that alot of people
<mebaran151> tried a by hand compile
<mebaran151> and go it to work
<ftwig> jdib - from the partisioner
<mebaran151> I dont know why that would be easier
<mebaran151> or work
<ftwig> sorry jbub
<jdub> ftwig: no
<ftwig> jdub cool - and I have asked this before but putting GRUB in MBR is cool?
<mebaran151> ftwig, do you have windows and want to dual boot it
<jdub> ftwig: yes
<ftwig> mebaran151: yes
<mebaran151> well
<aurax> hello
<mebaran151> you might accidently overwrite the windows boot loader
<mebaran151> it is fixable
<hybrid> hi man
<aurax> sup hybrid
<jdub> mebaran151: that is not a problem
<jdub> that is the intention
<mebaran151> jdub, yeah
<mebaran151> but then
<esher> hmm, any idea for replacement for nautilus ?
<mebaran151> how is he going to boot
<mebaran151> windows
<esher> this browser sukks really, or ?
<hybrid> ntm jdub u?
<mebaran151> after we overwrite the boot loader
<jdub> mebaran151: by choosing windows in grub... that's the whole point
<mebaran151> it will natively boot windows now
<mebaran151> ?
<mebaran151> I always did the
<mebaran151> copy the boot sector to the C:\boot bin
<aurax> nuffing, working :)
<mebaran151> and add it to my system.ini
<hybrid> kewl man
<mebaran151> or whatever it was
<mebaran151> I dont need to do that if I ever decide to buy windows?
<mebaran151> again
<jdub> mebaran151: install windows, install warty, grub has windows and warty in the menu. no mucking around required.
<hybrid> aurax: i am just here gettin hoary
<hybrid> hopefully
<ftwig> BTW anyone tried ardour/jack/jamin on ubuntu?
<mebaran151> jdub, I had done that
<mebaran151> installed to mbr
<mebaran151> and windows complained it couldnt find ntldr
<ftwig> mebaran151: so its a bad idea?
<neyz> is hoary only in english?
<jdub> ftwig: no, it's not
<mike998> mebaran151: that's bad if windows can't find ntldr
<ftwig> lol
<hybrid> jdub : prolly not
<dle> crimsun: according to apt-file search. only 'linux-kernel-headers' contains that hierarchy, and we know the problem with that package already. :-(
<jdub> ftwig: highly unlikely that will happen in most cases
<ftwig> OK - here goes
<calamari> I connect to a remote system via ssh (or sftp).  Is there a way to mount the remote filesystem or directory locally?
<jdub> calamari: no
<jdub> calamari: but all gnome-vfs aware programs will be able to use it
<TheMuso> ftwig: In regards to Ardour, net yet. You are aware that a 2.4 kernel is still more stable and better for getting low latency?
<crimsun> dle: err, huh?
<calamari> jdub: will be able to use what? :)
<ftwig> BTW anyone in the UK interested in audio check out fave.org.uk
<crimsun> dle: linux-headers-$(uname -r) has the symlinks necessary
<crimsun> dle: (sorry, I've been detached, so I don't know what the "problem with that package" is)
<neyz> on amd64 why do i get amd64 generic kernel and plain generic kernel in grub ?
<aurax> hoary
<aurax> hmm
<aurax> hybrid isnt it the gnoppix release?
<hybrid> aurax : what is that?
<ftwig> TheMuse:yes - but Ubuntu dont like it - I almost had it all working compiling from CVS but It requires some care;)
<TheMuso> ftwig: I still prefer my previous distro of choice for audio, I.E Slackware.
<ftwig> TheMuse:or or demudi?
<TheMuso> Managed to get 1-2 ms on that.
<TheMuso> I have looked at demudi, but never used it for anything.
<Gmike> if i have my R9800P on my AGP, should I use BusID "PCI:1:0:0" ?
<TheMuso> But I would suggest demudi over Ubuntu for audio at this stage.
<ftwig> TheMuse:Yes - Planet CARMA is fairly good but Redhat gives me a rash
<TheMuso> ftwig: I have never liked rpms myself either.
<mike998> rpms are better left to spinny things
<calamari> jdub: sorry.. had to take a phone call :) what were you saying about gnome?
<ftwig> TheMuse:it actualy used apt-get for redhat - the idea is skary
<hybrid> aurax : i c wut u r saying
<hybrid> aurax : idk never paid much attentiom too gnoppix
<dle> crimsun: The problem was: "I'm having some trouble installing VMware (for my work) on this warty box.  The install requires some building against kernel headers, but the linux-kernel-headers package that I have installed has headers that apply to 2.6.0-test7, not 2.6.8.1-4."
<mike998> ftwig: I only found out about that ability with redhat after it became fedora... at that point I didn't want to see it ever again
<TheMuso> ftwig: I know.
<TheMuso> ftwig: But it is not official as such with the distro.
<mike998> *ahem* pardon me for butting in and all
<ftwig> TheMuse:with a coordination distro its OK but the main debian sources are VERY well managed
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<lithi_> Soooo how might i tell that the upgrade when sucessful to Hoary and that im using X.org?
<ftwig> TheMuse:true
<lithi_> I see that my firefox is 1.0 now :) thats about all that I notice
<crimsun> dle: linux-kernel-headers integrates with libc-dev.
<mike998> lithi_ as far as I can tell it
<mike998> s if your X starts up
<lithi_> but how do I know im running X.org insted of xfree86 like before?
<crimsun> dle: they are _not_ what I'm referring to when I speak of the 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)' package, which contains your kernel headers against which you build external kernel modules.
<mike998> typically warty uses XF86... Hoary seems to use xorg... someone can correct me if I am wrong
<Evaso> mike998: right
<mike998> yay! my count of being correct today is now....
<lithi_> Yea but how can I tell which one im using?
<mike998> woo!!  one!!
<dle> crimsun: I understand (I think).  And I have installed linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386.
<ftwig> mike998:that one of the big advantaged of Horay
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<mike998> ftwig: yeah, the fonts seem to render better and the server itself seems to be a little more responsive
<lithi_> I dont see the computer menu anymore in gnoe its now Appications, Places, Desktop
<lithi_> gnome*
<ftwig> Lithi_:you need to remove xorg and install Xfree86 - but WHY
<crimsun> dle: there is a rather convoluted method I personally use to build vmware modules, and I don't know offhand if the forum/wiki/guide has a more efficient method. Essentially you need to tell the vmware build process that -4-386 is appended to your version (kernel-package's --append-to-version).
<lithi_> ftwig: I want to use X.org I dont want to use Xfree86
<ftwig> Lithi_:sorry - in Warty or Horay - or are you doing a upgrade
<dle> crimsun: If you could /msg me with that, I'd be most grateful. :)
<ozan> hi, i can't remember a command.. hope you can help me... to download a series of file (for example from 1 to 999 jpg) i need a command to count from 1 to 999. what was that
<lithi_> I did an upgrade from Warty to Horay and I chose X.org when i was prompted
<hybrid> o ubuntu is beating debian on distrowatch we r #5 now they r 6
<lithi_> During the dist-upgrade
<ftwig> Lithi_:OK - just remove xfree86 and install xorg, I think its called something like xfree86-server and xorg-server
<randabis> xserver-xorg
<randabis> xserver-xfree86
<neyz> so we can just uninstall xserver-xfree86 ?
<lithi_> Oh I have to install it? I thought that the dist-upgrade just did that?
<lithi_> Why did it ask me to pick between X.org and Xfree86 then?
<neyz> in synpatic
<neyz> if you choose to install xserver-xorg
<mebaran151> Lithi, for some hardware
<neyz> it will mark xfree86 for uninstall
<mebaran151> it Xfree works better
<mebaran151> so they let you take a little choice
<neyz> oops
<shingokii> woo, apparently I have upgraded? I dunno...
<ftwig> I now have a sucsesfull dual bood HORAY
<ftwig> well warty actualy;)
<shingokii> oh no... there is more
<neyz> heh i think im using xorg now, how can i check?
<lithi_> neyz: Thats what ive been asking lol
<lithi_> neyz: Ive been told that you arent using x.org now tho
<lithi_> neyz: After the dist-upgrade you need to open synpatic and install xserver-xorg
<lithi_> neyz: It will remove xfree86 for you
<Coily> i used "chown -R USER /", does anyone forsee me having problem with switching ownership to my username?
<Coily> problems*
<neyz> Lithi, that's what i just did and after i ctrl alt backspace to restart X
<bascule> yes, competely DO NOT DO THAT
<bascule> Coily, ^
<Coily> why do you think so
<bascule> I *know* so
<Coily> explain
<neyz> need to install my ati now hehe
<lithi_> neyz: I dont know yet im trying now
<Zotnix> Coily, it serverely compromises the security of your computer.
<lithi_> neyz: brb
<Zotnix> Coily, it can also break a lot on the system
<redissexy> guys, does ubuntu install any firewall if I let it to? :-) because I want to turn it off if it does
<kswat> what is the root passwd on the live cd
<Coily> as for security im the only one who uses this computer
<Coily> but "breaking" things doesnt sound fun
<Zotnix> Coily, also makes you vulnerable to viruses and things of the like.
<bascule> Coily, it will break your system completely on each new boot things will come in as root only to find their compatriots owned ny you, horrible messy business, all the modules the kernel /dev /proc uggghh NO NO NO
<Coily> alright so i should just "chown -R root /" then?
<bascule> no
<ftwig> anyone got any recomendations for a streaming client, preferebly something with level meters?
<lithi_> ok It worked YAI!
<bascule> WTF, then you can't do anything in your home directory , dude are you trolling or wj=aht????
<Zotnix> Coily, it should, by default, be for root only.
<bascule> note the -R he used
<Zotnix> Yeah
<Coily> i already used the command (was enjoying not having to use root nautilus)
<Zotnix> You would break a lot. Some services use special users to run.
<Zotnix> Coily, erm... >.<
<bascule> Coily, after a reboot broken system,  nice
<Coily> i need to set the ownership back, how should i do that
<bascule> Coily, heh, good luck
<Xappe> oh my...
<Zotnix> Coily, you are probably better off reinstalling.
<Coily> i dont understand why using chown wont work
<bascule> Coily, correct you don't, so listen to people who do
<bascule> pardon my harshness, but come on
<aurax> hybrid,
<aurax> you still here?
* Dreamer3 wonders what he's missed
<hybrid> yea
<aurax> hoary is the live cd right?
<hybrid> srry i thot i set it to away
<Coily> im hearing you out but i still dont understand why it's not as simple as reverting back ownership
<hybrid> yea
<aurax> oh k
<hybrid> all platforms
<aurax> its looking good but i heard that there is no installer
<srikat> Hi, I posted a question about partitioning advice at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=67096#post67096
<srikat> can you guys please check that
<Zotnix> Coily,  users on my system (that the SYSTEM uses) are bin, daemon, sys, games, backup, etc etc etc
<hybrid> idk i am just editing source.list then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<aurax> who runs firestarter here?
<Zotnix> Coily, You just obliterated all those users' homes and whatnot. you really messed up your system.
<Zotnix> aurax, I do.
<Coily> shit
<bascule> Coily, as root run this command 'ls -lR / | wc -l' that tells you how many files you changed the permissions on
<aurax> zontix is it possible to make run on startup without asking the root passwd?
<Zotnix> aurax, yep, I can find you the howto.
<pw3n> hi, I just installed ubuntu and followed the steps for installing Nvidia drivers on www.ubuntuguide.org and now instead of a login screen it just goes black everytime.. using 5200 FX.. can anyone help maybe?
<Coily> can i still boot into xp?
<aurax> cool
<aurax> thx
<Coily> checking bascule
<bascule> and they all had various different owners before, you have no way of knowi9ng what they were originally
<neyz> has anyone installed a ATI card with hoardy?
<bascule> Coily, you are F*ed
<lithi_> neyz: Did you get your x.org to work?
<neyz> Lithi, yep :)
<Coily> can i still boot into xp?
<aurax> is it possible to image a whole drive and make an installer from it to reverse if crashing ?
<lithi_> neyz: Check by typing X -version
<bascule> Coily, yeah sure
<lithi_> neyz: oh ok
<Zotnix> aurax, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<jirwin> hello
<aurax> ty
<Coily> my partitions were mounted, but i had a read only setup, im assuming chown didnt do anything?
<neyz> lithi_ : i can read xorg stuff there
<lithi_> neyz: So your 3d support isint working anymore?
<jirwin> here is a silly question, but how do you get the xmms-crossfade plugin to work?
<hou5ton> my son installed Ubuntu on this laptop for me, and I later went into Computer > System Config > Users and Groups and changed the user name he had entered (user) to a new one (hou5ton). But now the machine won't let me open a root terminal or sudo.
<Zotnix> aurax, be careful when editing the /etc/sudoers file, I accidently messed mine up and I couldn't sudo.
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<neyz> lithi_: it never did ^^ i'm trying to install my ATI card now :)
<jdub> hou5ton: ouch!
<jdub> hou5ton: okay, so,
<hybrid> how can you turn auto-mount off?
<jdub> hou5ton: boot the computer in recovery mode at the boot screen
<hou5ton> k
<hou5ton> and then?
<jdub> hybrid: removable storage under preferences
<Dreamer3> Zotnix: what is firestarter?
<lithi_> neyz: Ohh ok... Yea ill grab you a link to help (if I can find it)
<hybrid> ok thanx jdub
<jdub> hou5ton: then you need to change the line in /etc/sudoers that refers to the old user, to the new user
<rcliii> srikat: that's got to be the first multimedia request for help I've ever witnessed.  nice job.
<Coily> repeating question: my partitions were mounted, but i had a read only setup, im assuming chown didnt do anything?
<neyz> cuz i ran the fglrxconfig but it says : This program will create the ATI "XF86Config-4" file
<neyz>  i thought under xorg it was xorg.conf ?
<jdub> hou5ton: can you file this as a bug?
<jdub> hou5ton: describing what you did just then?
<lithi_> neyz: You are correct
<jirwin> does hoary plan on using xorg?
<lithi_> neyz: there is special drivers that work with x.org
<neyz> oh
<hou5ton> jdub: sure ... i guess the process to do that will be on the Ubuntu home page?
<jdub> hou5ton: yes, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hou5ton> great ... not a problem
<Coily> anyone?
<flowerss> neyz as far as I know fglrx doesn't work in xorg
<hybrid> does anyone know if firewire works under ubuntu?
<Xappe> flowerss, it is, ATI released drivers in january
<neyz> oh ok i should stop the configuration process right now then hh
<flowerss> Xappe, ok, my bad.  I tried using it in December ;-)
<Coily> ack repeating question again:
<neyz> i have installed this package : xorg-driver-fglrx
<Xappe> neys, uninstall the old one and install the xorg-driver-fglrx
<Coily> my partitions were mounted, but i had a read only setup, im assuming chown didnt do anything?
<Xappe> neys, then you're good to go
<Coily> ntfs windows partition
<Coily> s
<neyz> so now i just run fglrxconfig, add the mmodules to /etc/modules and it should work ?
<mpq> is there a mp3pro plugin for mplayer?
<jirwin> could someone help me with getting a usb wireless device to work
<Xappe> neys, the fglrxconfig will STILL make a XF86Config-4 that you have rename to xorg.conf (be sure to backup the current one)
<Xappe> *have to
<neyz> ahhh ok that's what was confusing me, thanks :)
<pw3n> So.. anyone have any idea why, after following the ubuntuguide.org steps for installing Nvidia driver, i just get a black screen instead of login now? or how to fix it..?
<neyz> mm question for the mouse : Mouse device: [/dev/mouse]  is that the correct device ?
<mpq> does anyone know if there's an mp3pro plugin for mplayer?
<mpq> yes, I know that mp3pro sucks
<Xappe> neyz, or you can copy the relevant part to the existing xorg.conf
<Xappe> neyz, /dev/mice
<Xappe> i think
<Xappe> i'll check hang on
<jeff_> hi
<jeff_> got a ?
<neyz> it says "/dev/input/mice" in my xconfig
<Xappe> neyz, dev/inpout/mice
<Xappe> *input
<jeff_> i want to update my kernal.  where do i go to download it?
<neyz> thx :)
<jdub> jeff_: why do you want to update your kernel?
<flowerss> anybody know if you can get beagle running on Warty?
<jdub> flowerss: only with very great difficulty
<flowerss> jdub that was the impression I got.  I buggered up mine so bat I had to reinstall.
<jeff_> i was reading the security issues.  says there is a newer kernel than i have
<imnes> I'm getting errors on the latest set of updates to hoary, is there some place for posting bug reports?
<jdub> jeff_: you just need to do and update and upgrade in synapti
<jdub> c
<hybrid> jdub could you just use apt-get to get the newer kernal?
<jbailey> jdub: *blink*
<codename2> hey guys
<jeff_> i'm used to red hat and mandrake.  upgrades are almost automatic
<jbailey> jdub: Usually it's people talk to you that triggers the bloody highlight.  Now *you're* doing it too! =)
<jdub> hybrid: if there's a security release or entirely new kernel version, yes
<codename2> is there a hoary x64 iso anywhere?
<mpq> I'm really annoyed
<jeff_> debian is new to me
<jdub> jeff_: very similar in ubuntu, and it will be improved in hoary
<mpq> one of my favorite radio stations broadcasts in mp3pro
<mpq> sounds lousy without the codec
<jeff_> i'll give a try
<jeff_> thanx
<jeff_> ;)
<mpq> and winamp is the only mp3 player that supports mp3pro
<hybrid> codename2 yea
<shingokii> so uh... I just dist-upgraded, now when I start I just get shell, no X
<shingokii> anyone know how to fix?
<hybrid> mpq wine
<lithi_> mpq: doesent xmms support mp3pro?
<hybrid> wine.sourceforge.net
<lithi_> mpq: yea theres wine
<srikat> rcliii, thanks..am refreshing every 5 minutes to see if someone replied
<mpq> I don't know what xmms is
<flowerss> shingokii I just reinstalled Warty when that happened to me.
<flowerss> It was the fastest thing to do.
<shingokii> I'm currently in X with no window manager, and xchat sat in the middle of the screen :)
<poopy> anyone got an sblive in Ubuntu? I seem to be missing the whole front channel :) and I can't find the mixer option to raise it...
<shingokii> would be nice to fix it though
<imnes> shingokii: might need to run dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<codename2> hybrid, where would that iso be?
<mpq> I don't want to have to get winamp when it took me this long just to figure out mplayer
<shingokii> imnes, I'll give that a go, thanks
<inc_> ubuntu
<imnes> oops no space, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<jeff_> also, what is best version of wine for ubuntu.  reg. debian?
<hybrid> go to ubuntu.com and look for get ubuntu and it will have several worty but at the bottom i think it has hoary
<flowerss> shingokii yeah, dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg, that's what I meant.  ;=)
* codename2 sighs
<jdub> jeff_: wine is in universe
<inc_> i like red
<jeff_> i like white
<jeff_> LOL
<inc_> heh
<hybrid> lol
<jesuel> merlot pls
<lithi_> mpq: Look into xmms (its a winamp clone for linux) and from a quick google search it seems to have mp3pro support
<shingokii> sorry can you give me that command again? the reconfigure one?
<codename2> hybrid, it doesn't..
<hybrid> hmm
<lithi_> mpq: It works exactly like winamp so nothing new to learn
* flowerss needs a good primer on apt-get and debian style package management.
<hybrid> h/o ill look for it
<mpq> okay, I'll try it out
<imnes> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imnes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<inc_> wish mp3s worked on my system
<shingokii> thanks again
<mpq> let's hope it supports mp3pro
<flowerss> inc_ why don't you have mp3 support?  There are easy instructions on ubuntu docs
<codename2> i found it :-)
<mpq> my favorite song, and it sounds horrible
<inc_> they don't work
<inc_> only cds play on my system
<flowerss> inc_ I'm a total ubuntu n00b and I had mp3 working 5 minutes after I booted for the first time.
<hybrid> inc- those dont play on mine
<flowerss> do you get any error messages when you try to install mp3 support
<inc_> i have a crappy sound card
<syx> somebody a quebec user? I have a real hard time with thi keyboard
<hybrid> inc_ i have a weird sound card the one from apple
<flowerss> syx french kb?
<inc_> not going with osx hybrid
<hybrid> inc_ no not unixy enuff
<hybrid> inc_ it's cli is crippled like dos nearly
<inc_> i thought osx had a whole unix backend
<neyz> "Do you want to initialize xfree86-dga (y/n)? [n] " what is that thing anyways ? *lol*
<syx> oui flowerss
<inc_> i even read an article that you can install kde on an apple and run kde apps
<neyz> des francais dans la salle?
<hou5ton> jdub: thanks for the help, ... got it fixed
<hybrid> inc_ well it is posix and is suppose to be on top of *bsd
<flowerss> syx I have a french kb but I use it like a regular one just to confuse myself.  I got it for $6
<hybrid> but it is *bsd
<sirjackalot> a
<syx> in windows its the canadian french keyboard...
<hybrid> inc_ you can with fink it is like wine but osx and linux
<inc_> they even had apt-get working on osx
<hybrid> fink
<hybrid> it is like runnin wine permantly
<hybrid> lindows ie
<inc_> lol
<syx> is there any way to install the right one, it is not in the list
<inc_> lindows
<bubba> can someone tell me what the correct settings for xmms for sound should be? do i use alsa, oss, esound what? i just get no sound with xine but other event sound and all works fine
<evarlast> bubba: esound is the ubuntu/gnome standard.
<bubba> ok
<flowerss> syx there are canadian french kb layouts listed on my keyboard config tool in Warty.
<bubba> thanks
<hybrid> codename2 why did you want the iso?
<dreamer> I can really relate to lack of friends .. most of mine have stopped talking to me, or moved
<bubba> let me see if i can put it on that and try brb
<dreamer> heh wrong window
<evarlast> bubba: then select your sound system in Desktop->Preferences->sound system
<inc_> i get this when playing sound in rhythm box OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program.
<imnes> wow
<bubba> ok
<randabis> I don't use esound anymore :p
<randabis> polypaudio rawks
<bubba> i see no sound system
<imnes> inc_ you have a sound card that can't handle letting multiple programs use it at the same time.  Try to use esound for everything.
<syx> i think i found so,ething::
<evarlast> randabis: isn't that like ubber alpha-beta CVS only?
<inc_> it's sound blaster compatible
<bubba> i see general sound events and system bell
<inc_> it used to on damn small linux
<randabis> evarlast, it's in hoary, so probably so
<randabis> works well
<syx>    Woohoo found it!!! ??&&*$/
<syx> dah, i was looking in french rather than in canadian!
<hybrid> lol
<mpq> of course, the one time the station plays all songs I like, and I don't have the mp3pro codec
<bubba> anyone else ?
<hybrid> would you quite moaning and try googling
<mpq> I'm compiling xmms now
<mpq> it takes a while
<hybrid> it is in universal
<bubba> xmms works fine for me but gxine is where i'm having issues
<inc_> if i'm in gstreamerproperties i get this error Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'
<bubba> but you said desktop preferences sound system
<bubba> is it just me or am i missing somethign here
<inc_> try Applications > Run Applications... gstreamer-properties
<inc_> buuba^
<bubba> ok that did something
<stuNNed> is there a way to switch to 2nd soundcard with gstreamer?
<bubba> ouch
<bubba> thats loud haha
<bubba> :)
<stuNNed> or use second soundcard?
<inc_> lol least it works for you
<bubba> yeah
<bubba> its on esd
<flowerss> how is esd related to gstreamer anyhow, or are they related at all?
<bubba> ok so now esd works just set everything to use esd?
<inc_> i guess...
<inc_> how you get esd working.. i don't think it's running right on my box
<bubba> i just don't understand this
<bubba> if esd is working why don't i have it in volume control
<bubba> i have alsa and oss
<bubba> and when i move the ich5 alsa mixer controls the sound changes
<jdub> bubba: you don't control volume through esd
<inc_> you may need to go into the mixer properies.. my master volume doesn't do anything but pcm works
<bubba> ok sorry i'm just confused never had to do this before
<bubba> the mixer properties
<bubba> wheres that at
<jdub> right click the mixer icon
<jdub> or double click it
<bubba> where in volume control?
<inc_> right click the speaker and click open volume control
<inc_> ya
<bubba> yeah i see the sliders
<bubba> if thats what your talking about
<inc_> yup try one till it works
<bubba> i get no sound out of xine
<inc_> you can set the one that work to the speaker on the desktop
<inc_> i don't have that installed ytet
<bubba> hmm strange
<bubba> cause this thing was working just fine
<randabis> make sure xine is using esd
<bubba> i did
<bubba> doesn't work on esd
<bubba> i changed it to alsa and i get sound
<bubba> thats what confuses me
<randabis> ok
<inc_> whatever works hehe
<bubba> i mean is that really how it is
<bubba> whatever works
* Xappe is looking for evil wallpapers at deviantart
<inc_> kinda
<evarlast> Xappe: send tlinks to the good ones :)
<bubba> i'm running linux bandaid addition :)
<bubba> :p
<inc_> linux is always a work in progress
<inc_> esp. with hardware lol
<inc_> i'm happy my wireless card works
<Xappe> evarlast, http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/12257240/ <-- hehe
<bubba> yeah that was crap getting to work on here
<bubba> you use the ndiswrapper?
<R0bNyc> Hello, what cdburning app everyone uses here
<hybrid> hat is a bin file
<mpq> firefox doesn't play flash movies with sound
<hybrid> **what is a bin file
<Xappe> R0bNyc, graveman
<inc_> you need to get the non-free flash that the wiki talks about
<Dreamer3> hybrid: binary?
<flowerss> mpq for me it works if no other sound apps are running at the time I load a flash page
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> thanx dreamer
<mpq> I don't know what's running
<bubba> this is totally screwed up why is it master mono but my system is stereo
<bubba> this is so quacked
<inc_> i used modprobe to get it working bubba
<mpq> it didn't work
<bubba> what on the wireless?
<inc_> yup
<metaliu> Need some help!  can someone help me tech support my sound card?  it seemed to suddenly stop working for some reason.
<bubba> it didn't like my broadcom
<bubba> i had to ndiswrapper the driver
<bubba> then mod it
<bubba> and mpq
<bubba> i have the flash package
<bubba> not sure if my router like sme today
<bubba> but i could dcc it to you
<inc_> had to configure the channel and wep key and it worked...it's the arthos chipset whihc i heard works good with ubuntu
<mpq> flash package?
<bubba> yeah
<bubba> i donwloaded it and works fine
<R0bNyc> Xappe, where can i Find graveman?
<bubba> sound and all
<mpq> what is it?
<R0bNyc> I'm trying to find gnomebaker but cant
<bubba> hang on let me check
* Dreamer3 thinks he needs to know what to do now that it's working
<nomasteryoda> for Macromedia flash support
* flowerss is old school with an ethernet wired house
<R0bNyc> I got k3b but it wont show up in the menu and i ran it via terminal and i need to set it up and it says root is incorrect
<Dreamer3> flowerss: nothing like the wire... where is gigabit wireless, eh?
<nomasteryoda> flowerss, safer
<hybrid> whats happining nomasteryoda
<hybrid> ?
<nomasteryoda> hey
<inc_> there's a repository you can use for the non free flash which worked good on my firefox
<bubba> flash player 7 for linux
<mpq> you mean I have to spend money?
<flowerss> If I had wireless nics I could get free broadband.  There's a couple of neighbors with unsecured WAPs
<hybrid> lol
<Xappe> R0bNyc, I use Hoary, and it's in the repos
<inc_> it's under restricted formats.. hold on
<hybrid> mpq : free != $
<hybrid> free == freedom
<inc_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mpq> wait, so non doesn't mean not?
<inc_> lol it was free for me
<Xappe> hehe
<hybrid> mpq ; free is all about freedom
<bubba> inc any idea why pcm doesn't work but mono does this is a stero card i'm sure
<bubba> maybe its not but i thought it was
<metaliu> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT] 
<metaliu> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA]  (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)
<metaliu>     ACPI-0205: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LNKA._DIS]  (Node dfff8d60), AE_TYPE
<inc_> i wish i was the sound guru .. i'd have my sound working heh
<metaliu> I get a bunch of those messages on bootup.  does anyone know what that means?
<flowerss> mpq non-free in ubuntu just means that the software is licensed in such a way that in some parts of the world you may not be legally allowed to do whatever you want with it.  It's still gratis.
<mpq> oh
<inc_> damn legal mumbo jumbo
<hybrid> not many linux ppl like non free
<hybrid> lol yea inc_
<hybrid> but free software is the best
<bascule> metaliu, installing or booting?
<flowerss> hybrid - only purists are hung up on non-free vs free.  For me, as long as I can work I'll use it.  The freedom part is just a bonus
<inc_> how can u charge for something you don't physically own... gonna charge me for remembering the words to a song ;)
<metaliu> bascule, booting
<metaliu> bascule, i get it for a bunch of interrupts LNKA, LNKB, LNKC ...
<jesuel> muah, i really love mythtv
<hybrid> flowerss : yea well i kno alot of ppl that will never use closed source
<bascule> metaliu, add noacpi to you r boot options however that is done, I know lilo not grub
<butt> what was that website that is for right after you install Ubuntu? I cant seem to find it
<flowerss> hybrid do they have jobs?  Do they work in the real world?
<hybrid> ill use close source if it is some how better than its open source counter part
<inc_> butt: huh/
<hybrid> flowerss : actually yea
<Dreamer3> anyone have a THinkpad laptop and ubuntu working perfect with acpi?
<thesilverhand> butt: you mean ubuntuguide.org?
<flowerss> hybrid doing what?  we do engineering, and the goddamn cad package that all our clients insist on is Autocad, closed source and windows only.
* Dreamer3 thinks of trying the forums.
<hybrid> flowerss :  idk not me talk to them. i wont step towards windoze tho too ugly and too many bad experiences
<metaliu> bascule, do you think this option will make my sound card start working again?
<flowerss> hybrid our company is 500 people and I'm on the IT staff, and the only one who runs Linux on my desktop.  We have lots of Linux servers, however.
<encryptio> like oss/esd/alsa?
<encryptio> damnit
<bascule> metaliu, most likely, if the interrupts are borked and that option fixes them
<Chazzle> to burn a boot disc, do i need any other files than the iso?
<hybrid> flowerss : yea my school just bought new computers all xp and i hate it i tried to push for linux but no1 listened
<Chazzle> I am new.
<metaliu> bascule, ok, i'll give it a shot... brb
<bascule> Chazzle, nope
<Chazzle> cool.
<Chazzle> thanks.
<flowerss> hybrid MS probably gave all the senior IT people golf memberships or something ;-)
<hybrid> lol
<shad0w1e> hey, Q: What's the easiest, (SIMPLEST), quickest way to install KDE on Ubuntu ??
<Chazzle> i am using xp's 'writable' folder...is this good enough or do i need another program?
<hybrid> well we are just a lil school with a big grant and gateway gave them the best deal and they dont support linux
<flowerss> shad0w1e, install ubuntu, download suse linux, format drive and install suse ;-)
<shad0w1e> funny
<shad0w1e> Is it really that hard?
<imnes> shad0w1e: apt-get install kde works.
<flowerss> kde isn't supported on ubuntu, is it?
<hybrid> wtf u want kde
<shad0w1e> why is GNOME better?
<shad0w1e> I'm coming from Red Hat 6.2. KDE 1 kicked GNOME 1's ass!
<metaliu> bascule, thanks that fixed it all up :)  you rock
* flowerss got rid of suse and switched to ubuntu to get rid of kde.
<hybrid> smaller faster and nothing like windows
<micahf> hey I have a question
<inc_> kde is cool
<bascule> metaliu, you are welcome, and thank you :)
<inc_> i like fluxbox better
<hybrid> too windows-like
<micahf> after installing, I noticed X and gnome and stuff were missing
<hybrid> never used it
<shad0w1e> root@JAYS:/home/jay # apt-get install kde
<shad0w1e> Reading Package Lists... Done
<shad0w1e> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<shad0w1e> Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shad0w1e> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shad0w1e> is only available from another source
<micahf> so I started to install them manually
<shad0w1e> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<shad0w1e> root@JAYS:/home/jay #
<imnes> You will lose some of the nice functionality gnome gives you.  Under KDE for example your drives won't auto-mount.
<hybrid> could you like dual boot gui managers?
<micahf> now I have half a gui installed
<shad0w1e> oh flash drives...
<shad0w1e> no biggie
<micahf> and no xterm
<flowerss> imnes who toldyou that?
<HrdwrBoB> hybrid: yes
<micahf> and ubuntu goes to x right away
<hybrid> ok kool
<shad0w1e> the apt-get didnt work
<imnes> flowerss: I installed KDE on hoary last week and none of my drives / cdrom's would auto-mount.
<flowerss> kde at least has a decent cd burner.
<micahf> anyone got any ideas?
<inc_> who needs auto mount lol
<Chazzle> i am using xp's 'writable cd folder' to burn this boot disc....Should I use something else?
<imnes> hehe, hey I like gnome's nautilus burner, I burn my DVD's in it.
<flowerss> imnes, no automount on ubuntu, but every other kde distro has it.
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<shad0w1e> yes
<metaliu> bascule, hmmm, my sound card is working, but dmesg is reporting that i'm still getting those error messages on bootup
<shad0w1e> burn it AS an ISO
<HrdwrBoB> you should burn the iso directly
<micahf> nobody has ideas?
<inc_> too much fluff.. fluxbox all the way
<shad0w1e> don't put the iso onto the disk
<HrdwrBoB> otherwise you will have a CD with an iso file on it
<shad0w1e> you wont get anywhere
<metaliu> bascule, any insight on what's happened?
<dredg> automount is kinda nice actually. plug in camera/iriver/whatever and it just opens. mmm yum.
<bascule> hmmm
<imnes> flowerss: I know but I thought he was asking specifically about using kde on ubuntu
<micahf> how do I configure the startup to not open the gui right off
<inc_> matter of fact who needs a gui.. console baby
<shad0w1e> Chazzle: Use any burning program, like Roxio or Nero. You need to find the "burn disc from image/file option"
<micahf> yea how do I make the console default
<micahf> please help
<flowerss> imnes you're probably right.  I like gnome better despite the few shortcomings.
<dredg> apt-get remove gdm?
<hybrid> could you some how haave a cd burner and like upgrade the firmware or w/e to make it burn dvd's?
<imnes> hehe if you guys want KDE / Console maybe just run debian instead of ubuntu - isn't the whole idea with ubuntu to get a nice gnome based setup?
<imnes> :)
<micahf> but I have no terminal
<shad0w1e> fo ril?
<jesuel> hrm
<micahf> I am trying to finish installing
<flowerss> micahf if you go ctrl-alt-f1 you should get a terminal
<jesuel>  18:52:45 up 21 min,  4 users,  load average: 1.49, 1.34, 0.91
<inc_> slackware baby
<Chazzle> thanks shad0w1e, is there a free one or a trial one I can use just to burn the thing and obliterate xp afterward?
<shad0w1e> I just finished settin all ma shit up
<jesuel> that feels like really high load :(
<micahf> xterm?
<shad0w1e> dont tell me...
<Coily> can i expand my ext3 partition without reinstalling?
<micahf> or console?
<micahf> because I didn't get xterm installed
<shad0w1e> Chazzle: I'm sure there is
<shad0w1e> Chazzle: in fact, Nero ought to have a trial
<inc_> there's got to be a terminal
<micahf> not xterm
<poopy> wheren't there plans of having an ubuntu beagle deb?
<shad0w1e> Chazzle: But it's kind of big.
<bascule> metaliu, acpi=off can also be added, aprt from that go up to 2.6.10 if you have those sort of skills
<Coily> anyone?
<micahf> I try changing session to failsafe terminal
<micahf> doesn't work
<micahf> no xterm
<niptac> hi guys how do I open a directory where I have permission denied access to?
<Chazzle> thanks shad0w1e
<metaliu> bascule, ok, i'll give that option a try
<flowerss> micah going ctrl-alt-f1 switches you to the console
<micahf> ok thanks flowerss
<bascule> Coily, install qtparted
<inc_> ijust use the gnome terminal
<dredg> Coily: yeah. partition magic, qtparted...
<micahf> yea I can't get gnome started
<micahf> it doesn't work
<Coily> alrighty good
<inc_> oic
<dredg> Coily: it's ext3 so it needs to be resized offline.. knoppix has qtparted. you could do it that way
<micahf> it freezes on nautilus
<micahf> and it takes like 10 minutes on the window manager startup
<bascule> niptac, sudo nautilus, but be very careful with it
<Coily> thanks :O
<micahf> and if I click, it disappears
<inc_> see i like the file manager in kde better than nautilus
<micahf> I don't like the letter K
<niptac> bascule ok thanks I just need to locate a file .pid that's all
<micahf> and thats why I hate KDE
<hybrid> lol
<dredg> inc_: so use the kde file manager in gnome. there's nothing stopping you
<inc_> better than W
<micahf> true story
<niptac> and kill it
<micahf> thanks guys
<micahf> see ya
<inc_> well i may do that after i get sound working
<bascule> niptac, sudo updatedb && sudo locate *.pid
<micahf> oh wait, any ideas on what to apt-get to get my gui working?
<felipe_> Hi there!
<micahf> did apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system-core gnome
<micahf> what else?
<micahf> I will apt-get install xterm
<micahf> because I need that
<jesuel> ohh, i hate comcast!
<micahf> is there a program I can use to automatically install the rest of the packages that the installer was supposed to install?
<imnes> hehe how did you install ubuntu without a gui?
<imnes> or you running something else?
<HrdwrBoB> micahf: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dwmurphy> ?
<felipe_> Someone told me that ubuntu has most of it made w/ python...is it true?
<micahf> nice
<micahf> thanks alot
<imnes> I don't remember the installer giving an option to not install gnome.
<niptac> thanks bascule it found it
<LinuxJones> felipe_, I think that Red Hat has that honor
<imnes> felipe_ I think all debian based systems include just about every python dev tool, and all their stuff like configuration tools are written in python?
<bascule> np
<metaliu> umm, here's a simple question: how do i add an entry to the menu?
<imnes> metaliu: open your file browser and type   applications:/// into the location
<felipe_> hmmm I c
<Xappe> ooh, they're watching me! http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot.png  :)
<metaliu> it says applications:/// is not a valid location
<bascule> niptac, locate <whatever> is handy
<imnes> oo you must be using Hoary
<imnes> that's a nice screenshot
<Dreamer3> so
<niptac> cool thanks
<metaliu> anyone else know how to add an entry to the menu?
<aurax> is there a good ssh guy client ?
<imnes> metaliu: if you're running Hoary you can't.
<bascule> ssh -l <user> some.where
<metaliu> imnes: that's a little... crappy?
<imnes> yeah it's gnome's problem not ubuntu's.
<Xappe> imnes, yes i'm starting to like my desktop now :)
<imnes> Here's mine http://www.cs.uwf.edu/~nsmith/Screenshot.png
<Xappe> what window theme is that?
<hybrid> brb
<imnes> metaliu: my understanding is they are implementing a new way to store menu entries based on some freedesktop.org standard (that both Gnome and KDE will share), but it's not done yet.
<imnes> Xappe: it's Wintah
<felipe_> mine: http://felipelopes.dotgeek.org/screenshot.jpeg
<n0sferatu> hey, i need some help with iptables in ubuntu, every time that i add rules that i found in the net for sharing internet with another computer, i stop having access to internet in my linux box!, can someone tell me what happen with iptables in ubuntu  pls
<Xappe> imnes, ok
<housetier> here are mine: http://screenshots.mine.nu/
<evarlast> WANTED:  add "status" to invoke-rc.d scripts as a standard.  coming from RH/MDK I MISS IT!
<Dreamer3> evarlast: ps -Af | grep service ;-)
<Dreamer3> evarlast: but not a bad idea :)
<evarlast> Dreamer3: its not as nice :)
<Dreamer3> evarlast: i nkow
<Dreamer3> evarlast: we should just all use daemontools :)
<evarlast> I've not used daemontools :)
<evarlast> is that the service restarter thingy?
<jesuel> grumble...grumble...grumble
<Dreamer3> evarlast: it's by the author of qmail, djbdns, etc :)
<dredg> yay djbware
<dredg> without it life would be just too frickin easy
<jesuel> grumble, 163 dollars month just for cable modem + tv
* Dreamer3 laughs
<jesuel> i HATE comcast :(
<Dreamer3> i switched our production dns server to it and have had 0 problems
<hybrid> ok
<dredg> right, see, he has this thing about distributing patched releases of software
<dredg> i have this thing about patching and rebuilding something every time i want a feature :)
<hybrid> lol
<dredg> plus i use ipv6 in production. djb kind of flies in the face of that
<Dreamer3> dredg: yeah, i used one patch
<Dreamer3> dredg: yeah, he's not big on ip6 though i believe djbdns does work fine with it
<evarlast> Dreamer3: wow.  that says a lot.  does it have all the features of bind?
<flowerss> jesuel wow, is that US dollars?
<chillywilly> djb is an ass too
<chillywilly> ;P
<jesuel> yes flowerss
<flowerss> brutal
<dredg> chillywilly: didn't want to bring that one up :)
<Dreamer3> evarlast: you'll have to read up on it yourself, totally different... i had to rebuild all my zones to the new format files
<jesuel> that gets me all the premium channels, but still
<jesuel> and 6mbit download/768 upload with 1 static ip
<ewhitte1> is anyone else having this weird issue:  when i startup and login through gdm, gnome won't come up.  I reboot and try again, it works fine.  This seems to happen everytime I shut down.
<flowerss> mine's like $29.95 for cable internet, and $40 for digital sattelite.
<flowerss> canadian
<jesuel> but still, extremely brutal
<jesuel> oh i h8 u
<jesuel> :)
<evarlast> wow... canadian, so it is even cheaper!
<jesuel> the sad thing, the cable internet part is like 50 bucks
<flowerss> well, I don't have all the fancy stuff you have though.
<dredg> Dreamer3: feh, i have thousands of zones that i'm not converting any time soon :)
<jesuel> the rest is the actually cable
<imnes> We have 5mbit / 384k with 1 static IP like $35
<flowerss> i don't have enough time to watch that much tv.
<randabis> yo'
<jesuel> imnes thats pretty cheap
<dredg> Dreamer3: though i wish you all the best with djbdns
<flowerss> besides, I can just dl all my shows off btefnet.net anyhow.
<nomasteryoda> imnes, nice
<jesuel> ...
<jesuel> uhm
* jdub covers his eyes at mention of djb.
* dredg laughs
<jesuel> imnes, those torrents fast?
<imnes> Depends.
<jesuel> well, fast and good quality?
<imnes> Usually the fastest downloads I see are like 300k/s sustained.  More typical is 200
<jesuel> well thats not so bad
<imnes> But I can run multiple downloads at the speed, so I dunno it's like each stream is capped or something
<jesuel> i can always dl 3 or 4 things at once ;p
<dredg> jdub: so what did djb do to you? this can be like therapy...
* regeya_ pulls up a chair
<Dreamer3> dredg: well, i had more than a few, but they were all based off templates (hosting company) so i just made a new template and updated my "create new domain" script :)
<dredg> Dreamer3: sure. i just have huge reservations (read: i get the fear) about doing things like ripping out bind and putting in something else
<randabis> heh
<randabis> problems?
<Dreamer3> dredg: yeah, i had a few :)
<Dreamer3> dredg: did lots of testing
<dredg> i still run sendmail on a bunch of servers because i don't want to risk the hurt that could stem from a migration to postfix going horribly horribly horribly wrong
<dredg> and besides, if it ain't broke... :)
<lamont> dredg: who says it ain't? :-)
<neom> If it ain't broke, tweek it!
<ewhitte1> dredg:  what's the IP of those servers?  I'll help move your migration along. ;)
<n0sferatu> hey, i need some help with iptables in ubuntu, every time that i add rules that i found in the net for sharing internet with another computer, i stop having access to internet in my linux box!, can someone tell me what happen with iptables in ubuntu  pls
<dredg> lamont: me. it's 3.20am and it better not be :)
<lamont> heh
<ewhitte1> dredg:  3:20am?  england?
<dredg> close. ireland.
<Xappe> n0sferatu, have you tried Firestarter? easy to use fron end to iptables
* lamont fondly remembers the evening that HP switched to postfix on the firewall machines
<ewhitte1> same thing!
<ewhitte1> ;)
* ewhitte1 thwacks the beehive.
<dredg> ewhitte1: there are some who would kill you in the face for that one ;)
<lamont> it was like the only good thing to come out of the melissa virus
<ewhitte1> dredg:  I'm just giving you a hard time. :)
<dredg> ewhitte1: 6/10 for effort anyway
<dredg> lamont: nice
<ewhitte1> I had to get up at 6am and it's been a long day.  I'll try harder next time.
<ewhitte1> I did manage to get ifolder3 with nautilus extensions up and running on ubuntu in about 30 secs. this afternoon, though.
<ewhitte1> alien the rpms from ifolder.com, move all the stuff it puts into /opt/gnome/* into /usr and restart nautilus. :)
<dredg> ick
<dredg> grab the src and make packages?
<dredg> mmm sane :)
<ewhitte1> dredg:  probably a better way to go about it.  this was a quick "I wonder if it would even work" test.
<Dreamer3> ewhitte1: ifolder, apples online file storage?
<ewhitte1> Dreamer3:  no, from novell.  it's pretty neat.
<n0sferatu> Xappe, i need something for share internet, can i use firestarte for that?
<ewhitte1> Dreamer3:  watch the flash demos:  http://www.ifolder.com/screens.html
<Dreamer3> ewhitte1: what's it do?
<ewhitte1> network sync'ed folders with ACL's.
<Dreamer3> ewhitte1: are they heavy flash, i'm on dialup
<ewhitte1> yeah, 1-3MB
<Dreamer3> ewhitte1: this is fre enovell stuff?
<nomasteryoda> nice
<nomasteryoda> Novell SuSE can be had for free
<ewhitte1> Dreamer3:  yeah, at least the client portion.  It's being written with mono for os x, linux, and windows.
<nomasteryoda> there is a posting that states such
<ewhitte1> comes in two varieties:  workgroup (free, user to user sharing), and enterprise (which isn't free)
<jdub> when the ifolder gui doesn't bite, it will land in ubuntu
<dredg> ewhitte1: right. might package it tomorrow...or now.. i should sleep but i don't think that'll happen
<nomasteryoda> er, I'll find the post
<Dreamer3> ewhitte1: i take it the enterprise version is pricey?
<jdub> most likely in hoary+1 universe
<Xappe> n0sferatu, yes. look at this: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/wizard.php
<ewhitte1> jdub:  aside from it killing nautilus every once in awhile, it seemed to play fairly nice.
<jdub> ewhitte1: not with human beings
<ewhitte1> jdub:  I'll agree with that part, yes.
<ewhitte1> jdub:  the red 'i' emblem on the folders likes to jump from top to bottom in ugly fashions.
<regeya> ifolder...
<hybrid> hey g2
<hybrid> g
<heliolith> hello all; I'm having a hard time installing on my laptop, in the first few screens the installer locks up and won't let me progress.  I found similar issues on the forums but no solution short of the "NET install", after making a bootable floppy.  Is there a simpler to initiate an internet based installation than the one described in the forums that anyone here knows of?  I really want Ubuntu on my laptop!
<mpq> I just got an interesting idea and I'm wondering if it exists
<nomasteryoda> mpq, what
<mpq> anyone know if there's a program that changes your wallpaper every day?
<Examancer> yes
<nomasteryoda> sure
<Examancer> there is
<nomasteryoda> mpq, so you got it running?
<mpq> I don't have one
<mpq> I thought it would be a good idea
<nomasteryoda> linux i meant
<heliolith> change wallpaper script here: http://mysite.mweb.co.za/residents/clasqm/ubuntu.html
<mpq> oh, yeah
<zzxroad> does anyone have a bash script to install flash and java and wine?
<nomasteryoda> congrats
<heliolith> link above for mpq
<Examancer> i don't know if there is a decent gnome wallpaper changer out there though, with a GUI and everything
<mpq> thanks helio
<Examancer> sounds like a nice little app
<nomasteryoda> Examancer, its called kde
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nomasteryoda> i can do that at any interval
<jdub> mpq: there's a few out there; google :-)
<heliolith> Who here has experience installing over the net with no cd?
<hnn> heliolith: Try debian ;)
<mpq> what do I do with the .sh file?
<Examancer> ./ it
<hnn> mpq: chmod +x *.sh then ./*.sh
<Examancer> . executes
<mpq> ok
<heliolith> hnn and abandon ubuntu? it's all I know Lol!
<Examancer> or you can do sh script.sh i think
<Xappe> nomasteryoda, i didn't hear you, did you say bloated?
<Xappe> ;)
<Examancer> lol Xappe
<hnn> heliolith: Try the expert installation ;)
<heliolith> hnn ubuntu expert?
<nomasteryoda> Xappe, LOL
<nomasteryoda> true
<mpq> hnn: nothing happened
<hnn> heliolith: HEH... no, I just installed it ;) But i have linux experience since 1997 :)
<Xappe> nomasteryoda, :)
<hnn> mpq: Hm.. is it executable? :p
<mpq> I have experience since yesterday
<mpq> I don't know
<hnn> mpq: ls -lA
<hnn> What does it tells you?
<bubba> inc you still there?
<heliolith> hnn you just installed what? Ubuntu over the net?  via expert installation?  I' have Linux experience since 2004 /sigh I don't know why my laptop's CD-roms are so sucky that they won't let Ubuntu install /pout
<hnn> On the line with the *.sh script
<nomasteryoda> mpq, you will catch on
<mpq> -rwxr-xr-x    1 tony     tony         1720 2005-02-09 19:35 ranwp.sh
<nomasteryoda> give it 2-3 weeks
<mpq> the filename is green
<zzxroad> doe anyone have a script or program to tweak your sources.lst, apt-get update, then install wine, khtml, java, flash?
<hnn> mpq: ./ranwp.sh
<hnn> It should run the
<hnn> n
<nomasteryoda> mpq, if you do "ls -al" you will see permissions
* dredg yawns
<mpq> nothing happened
<bubba> ill try again cause i'm still stuck can someone kindly help me with my sound on ubuntu? i can open up applications like xine and all and it the mute on it and i still have full sound
* dredg ponders bed.. veh veh tired
<hnn> nomasteryoda: He just did that ;)
<nomasteryoda> ok
<bubba> i can slide the volume down to nothing on the volume control and i have sound wat am i doing wrong
<hnn> nomasteryoda: Try to look a few lines up :)
<mpq> I have volume control buttons on the side of my computer, how do I get them to work in ubuntu?
<hnn> heliolith: hehe... Nah... I installed it via the CD player ;)
<hnn> heliolith: But i have installed a few servers over the net with Debian that Ubuntu is based on
<asimo> how do I stop the bootup sequence from started X?
<hnn> asimo: Try to press CTRL-ALT-Backspace ;)
<asimo> when, during bootup?
<hnn> Dunno :p
<heliolith> Ok I guess I'll try the floppy/ net install referenced here: it looks scary though... (i think i can, I think i can) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<hnn> heliolith: Try dual boot :)
<hnn> So you can return to the Crappy XP :p
<heliolith> hnn how would dual boot help me?  I don't need no stinkin' windows anymore
<hnn> heliolith: *sigh*
<Xappe> if I get the hang of cvscedega I'll wipe my xp installation too
<heliolith> lol
<mpq> I wiped xp the easy way
<mpq> by formatting the only partition on my computer
<hnn> heliolith: I put ubuntu on my mac yesterday... I really sucked :p
<hnn> OSX is 1000 times better :)
<Xappe> but it seems har to a grip of that program
<heliolith> hnn: dual boot doesnt' fix my cd-rom problem...
<Xappe> *hard to get
<jba> hey guys
<jba> jdub, you around dude?
<heliolith> lol hnn
<hnn> heliolith: Try to tell it to work?:p
<asimo> is there no key that you can hold down so it startX doesn't load on bootup?
<hnn> asimo: AFAIK, no :p
<asimo> screw this, I'm going back to mandrake
<hnn> asimo: Try Fedora Core 3 ;)
<asimo> I didn't like Fedora...
<Agrajag> why not just boot into runlevel 3 or 4?
<jba> does the kernel in hoary array 4 have the mkinitrd magic for custom dsdt yet guys ?
<jba> jdub, anyone ?
<jdub> jba: the kernel has initrd magic, but it's nothing to do with mkinitrd
<jdub> unless jbailey has already uploaded his mkinitrd hack
<jdub> which will do the dsdt attaching for you
<jba> jdub, nah was going off a comment you made a few weeks back
<jdub>   * Take /etc/mkinitrd/DSDT and put it in the initrd if it exists.
<jdub>     (Ubuntu BZ#5231)
<jba> so jdub, do i still need to cat the custom dsdt to the end of initrd, or is there a special place i can put it
<jba> sweet
<scoon> asimo, what's the beef ?
* jba reads bugzilla
<asimo> I guess I'll just reinstall it... again
<jba> jdub, by the way, i've been away for a few days, my son was just born
<jdub> cool, congrats
<asimo> scoon, I installed ubuntu and it didn't configure my graphics, gave me an error and dropped me to the prompt
<jba> thanks ,ate
<jba> mate
<scoon> asimo, what kind of card ?
* Dreamer3 looks around
<jba> hmm bugzilla.ubuntu.com is verified by an unknown authority
<asimo> scoon, so I found the ubuntuguide.org and decided to follow the nvidia driver install guide
<Dreamer3> jdub: is there any way to tell the kernel NOT to try and do certain things when booting?
<asimo> scoon, I have a GeForce 6600
<scoon> asimo, I have never had any luck w/ nvidia debs.
<felix_1> hi, Can't find guide to setup sudoer : there were no sudo setup in array-cd 4 install in expert mode... ( yes expert, sorry ) I had to install LILO instead of GRUB, and root account is enabled but no sudoer
<scoon> asimo, i use the installer from the site.
<scoon> asimo, the down side of that is that every time i update my kernel, i need to re-run the installer
<scoon> asimo, but the upside is that my video works
<asimo> scoon, I ran the apt-get stuff which seemed to install ok, said I should restart X
<asimo> so since I was in the prompt already I ran startx
<jba> jdub, that bugzilla doesn't mention the location of the DSDT file
<jba> is there anywhere with documentation on it that I can look?
<jba> or do i just take your comment literally:
<scoon> asimo, and was there an err next ?
<asimo> scoon, then it froze on the nvidia logo
<jba> and dump it in /etc/mkinitrd/DSDT
<asimo> scoon, so I has to restart, but every time I restart, it trys to load startx and freezes again and again on the nvidia logo and I can't get it to stop loading startx on bootup
<scoon> asimo, that was in startx ?
<scoon> asimo, take a look in the file ~/.xsession-errors
<scoon> asimo, also, what version is the debian nvidia stuff
<scoon> 6629 ?
<shad0w1e> does anyone know where the ubuntu file is that I can edit to add more sessions (I installed other GUI interfaces)
<asimo> scoon, I would if I could, but how do I log into my system when it always trys to load startx on bootup and crashes?
<jdub> jba: initrd-tools docs
<scoon> asimo, isn't it in the ubuntu guide on how to change runlevels ?
<scoon> for boot
<jba> cool thanks mate, I just figured to look there when i saw what module the bug was under
<asimo> scoon, I don't see anything
<asdf123> is there any way to install ubuntu onto a partition, while leaving the rest of the partitions, given that no such option exists in the installer?
<shad0w1e> ah got it
<shad0w1e> thanks
<shad0w1e> ...
<asimo> asdf123, yes, it's all in the installer
<asdf123> supposedly, but when I go to manual partitioning, there seems to be no way to select the free space I left on this drive
<scoon> asimo, you need to do chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<scoon> asimo, that will stop it from starting up
<asimo> asdf123, I'm going to reinstall ubuntu now, I'll walk through with you
<scoon> asimo, that is one of the many ways to do it.
<asimo> asdf123, ok I'm at "Manually edit partition table"
<asimo> asdf123, there's nothing in there for you marked "FREE SPACE"?
<asdf123> no
<asdf123> both of my drives are listed
<asdf123> if I select the one I want then it asks me if I really want to format
<asimo> asdf123, do you have partitions already makde
<asimo> makde = made
<asdf123> i have primary with Windows, free space, then extended
<asimo> scoon, I'd love to try your command BTW, but I'm no longer in prompt and I can't get there because it's always trying to startx and crashing
<scoon> asimo, ever hear of a live CD ?
<scoon> asimo, ubuntu has one, so does knoppix.
<randabis> knoppix IS one you mean :p
<asimo> scoon, didn't make one, and I can reinstall ubuntu before I get to a live up and running
<scoon> my grammer sux
<scoon> asimo, well good luck.  and consider making a live cd.
<scoon> asimo, is your card agp or pci ?
<asimo> scoon, noted
<asimo> agp
<scoon> asimo, you may want to check on nvidia's site for troubleshooting.
<asimo> asdf123, "Free Space" is your empty partition, format it and set it as "/"
<scoon> asimo, i think i have heard people saying that the older drivers don't work w/ that card.
<scoon> asimo, there is a really good chance that the warty nvidia is NOT 6629
<asdf123> that's what's on my drive, but ubuntu doesn't present it as such
<asimo> is anyone else understanding asdf123 problem?
<asdf123> i'm familiar with partitioning and installing linux distros, but I'm less familiar with ones that want me to trash my disk at every option...
<asimo> ubuntu doens't have a partition resizer, it only allows you to manage what you already have
<asimo> if you have free space, you can partition that into a swap and a drive for "/"
<asdf123> i get a screen "format disk A, format disk B, manual partition" so I choose manual. I get some options: "config raid, helpful stuff, disk A, disk B, disk B logical partition #5, back"
<asdf123> there is no free space listed
<asdf123> selecting disk A, which has my free space, is where I'm prompted to trash that disk too
<bubba> is there not a master volume control for ubuntu gnome?
<asdf123> i don't need to resize. I left 20GB for primary partitions
<asimo> asdf123, that's FUBAR, for me it displayed all my partitions under my hda
<asdf123> i see
<bubba> cause pcm-2 will change some of the volume then mono master changes the other
<siimo> eye candy  x.x  http://tr.openmonkey.com/files/images/ubuntuubuntu.jpg
<bubba> :``(
<asimo> asdf123, then I just entered the partion under the drive that I wanted to install under and blah blah blah
<poopy> what is the next best thing to k3b?
<Xappe> graveman or gnomebaker i would say
<poopy> Xappe: and which do you like of the two? :)
<Xappe> i've only used graveman
<poopy> huh i'll give it a go..
<poopy> thanks
<mooselips> Linux still has issues, but I am not sorry to see it on the way out.  Nice eye candy...
<siimo> graveman  ?
<Martok> Linux is on the way out?
<poopy> sii: apt-cache show graveman
<Xappe> poopy, if you need dvd support I think gnomebaker is the one
<Martok> Not in my home it isn't.
<mooselips> No Microsoft..
<poopy> sounds like a flamer to me
<Martok> Microsoft is on it's way out?
<siimo> heh i prefer gnomebaker
<Xappe> siimo, yes, but graveman is in the repos, at least for Hoary users
<Martok> Microsoft will never go away.
<Golfer> i am happy with k3b
<Xappe> Golfer, yes it's a good app but it's also qt-horror
<mooselips> It is in my trash can....
<poopy> Xappe: how do you get mp3 support in graveman?
<Golfer> seems to work well here
<mpq> does warty support USB 2.0?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<mpq> good
<Xappe> poopy, oh, check out the graveman thread in the hoary forum.
<Martok> Does Hoary detect serial devices?
<poopy> xappe thanks
<mpq> I heard there were some distros that don't support devices that don't work with 1.1
<Xappe> seems like the package maintainer did accidentally build it without mp3-support
<mpq> it was a bug in a linux-based arcade game
<Xappe> and he has promised to fix that soon
<LinuxJones> night all sleepy time :)
<Martok> Nobody answered my question.
<Xappe> serial devices like what?
<Martok> Xappe: Like serial mice.
<mpq> I don't even have a serial port on my computer
<Xappe> hmm, feels like it should do that :)
<mpq> I don't have a floppy drive either
<Xappe> floppys are so 1993
<mpq> lol
<Martok> Xappe: It SHOULD, but warty didn't detect my serial mouse automatically.
<Martok> And I'm very angry.
<nomasteryoda> Martok, mice are cheap
<Martok> I can't get it to work at all.
<randabis> use a hoary cd :p
<Xappe> Martok, mybe you could try with the hoary live cd
<nomasteryoda> Xappe, LOL
<Martok> There's a Hoary Live CD?
<Xappe> yep
<randabis> sure
<Martok> Cool, I'll try it tomorrow.
<Martok> Is Hoary stable?
<Xappe> quite
<Martok> Cool, I was going to wait until April.
<mdz> the array 4 live CD is quite stable
<randabis> depends on what you mean by stable
<gen> i wouldnt call it stable
<mdz> hoary as a whole is likely to go through some breakage yet
<Xappe> still some annoying gnome bugs and so on, but i could never use warty because it's so outdated :)
<mdz> though we just entered feature freeze today, so we're more or less winding down
<randabis> mdz no usplash yet :(
<mdz> randabis: there have been some setbacks, but there is still a valiant effort underway
<randabis> great :p
<mdz> I want to see it happen
<Xappe> mdz, I guess that's why there were so many updates available today
<randabis> I think just about everyone does :)
<mdz> we'll know within the next week
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Since we just had the feature freeze, I was wondering if usplash will be in hoary or if it has been pushed back to hoary+1.  Does anyone know?
<randabis> I'd love to help if I had the technical know how
<mdz> ficusplanet: see above
<ficusplanet> mdz, Oh, is that what the valiant effort is about?  I just got into the room.
<randabis> yeah I had just commented about usplash before you entered
<poopy> Xappe: uhh did you actually get mp3 burning to work the forums seem to be fairly useless..
<randabis> because last weekend mdz had told me usplash might be up by sunday. Understandable setbacks though
<Xappe> hmm, i got mp3 support at least :)
<ficusplanet> Cool.  Thanks for the info.
<HaloGray> any ideas on when the epd nonsense will be fixed?
<Xappe> poopy, i can give u a summary in a query if you want
<poopy> Xappe: what version of the program do you have? :) cause I don't have any mp3 crap..
<poopy> Xappe: sure
<Dreamer3> what's going on tonight?
<Dreamer3> anything?
<randabis> not much
<randabis> just waiting on torrents here lol
<gen> nublet
<HaloGray> do any current distros still use 2.4?
<HaloGray> Or is everything on 2.6 now?
<mdz> HaloGray: Debian 3.0
<mdz> HaloGray: OpenWall
<HaloGray> Why do they use it?  Any particular reason?
<gen> because they're stable is beyond stable, so outdated
<gen> their
<gen> *
<mdz> OpenWall use it because they maintain extensive patches, and it presumably takes quite some effort to update to a new minor release
<OOOOKKK> hey
<neal_> i have a new install - totem won't work - what am I missing?
<OOOOKKK> guys
<OOOOKKK> I need help on something
<OOOOKKK> I want to download a executable sort of program which can apply A* to my given state representation of 8 Puzzle
<HaloGray> neal_: Wont work like wont launch?  Or wont play various movies?
<mdz> (I assume; I haven't asked them)
<OOOOKKK>  does any one knows from where to download ?
<neal_> when i open a file it says it can't play the file for unknown reason
<neal_> the file is mpeg
<neal_> and avi
<neal_> and they are good files
<randabis> the 2.4.30 kernel will be out reasonably soon
<gen> totem sucks
<asimo> scoon, you still there?
<randabis> 2.4.30pre1 is out
<gen> neal, use mplayer or vlc
<scoon> asimo, yes
<randabis> totem works fine
<mdz> neal_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<asimo> scoon, ok, what do I need to edit to stup startx from running on bootup?
<scoon> sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<HaloGray> I use mplayer myself
<HaloGray> It supports plenty of windows codecs
<HaloGray> So long as they're installed :P
<asimo> scoon, ok... is that is?
<neal_> also when i go to configure a binary for a make install it gives me one error after another
<scoon> asimo, yes. that is a brute force way of stopping it from loading
<scoon> asimo, read man chmod to better understand what is happening.
<poopy> Xappe: you rock man! thanks
<Martok> asimo: Are you into the robot of the same name?
<randabis> totem-xine supports just as many
<Xappe> poopy, np ;)
<asimo> I've been folling it's production... thought it would be a cool handle
<scoon> asimo, you could also use update-rc.d
<bubba> does ubuntu not have alsaconf?
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows how to play divx files in ubuntu?
<bascule> win32-codecs
<bubba> anyone know?
<Xappe> sanzky, or vlc
<sanzky> is win32-codecs in the repositories?
<gen> sanzky just grab vlc
<sanzky> ok
<bubba> is there a way to make sound control actually work on this dang thing
* dr_willis wonders what thing
<sanzky> and other thing, how can I add a deamon so it starts at boot? I deleted it from /etc/rcx
<sanzky> the deamon I need powernowd
<randabis> bubba, try alsa-utils
<bubba> do you just type that in the shell
<bubba> cause i have it installed
<bubba> its really fustrating me :(
<randabis> not sure...you should see what packages that installs
<bubba> cause one slider controls haf the sound pcm-2 to be specific
<randabis> never had to use it
<bubba> and then master mono the other part
<bubba> so basically i can't kill sound with one slider
<cthulfuego> Has the md5sum mismatch problem been sorted?
<Xappe> think so
<Golfer> yes it has
<cthulfuego> cool, thanks.
<bubba> anone else knwo how to use alsa-utils?
<Golfer> bubba what are you attempting to do
<bubba> get my sound working
<bubba> as in this
<Golfer> no sound at all even at boot
<bubba> if i go to to the slider in gnome it has no effect on my sound
<bubba> sound works but i cna't change it
<stuNNed> using spdif?
<bubba> but if i go to the pcm-2 slider and lower it the front speakers kill
<bubba> and then if i go to master mono the back speakers kill
<bubba> i want to mute the whoel sound as in a master slider
<bubba> like in xine if i hit mute i want the dang thing to mute
<bubba> haha
<bubba> not asking for much :)
<Golfer> nope i guess not
<bubba> if anyone has an idea i'm open
<cthulfuego> Oh great. There's no 'mono' for x86-64?
<bubba> hmm interesting
<bubba> if i set the mono and the pcm-2 all the way up
<bubba> and then go to expert in xine
<bubba> and change it to oss
<bubba> it works fine
<stuNNed> oss-emu, tis ok
<cthulfuego> bubba: The gnome slider works via the sound server. It won't have any effect if your app uses /dev/dsp directly.
<bubba> oh thats good to know
<bubba> so no way to fix that?
<bubba> sorry still a noob
<stuNNed> hi salti
<salti> hi
<compmanio36> augh.......FINALLY got GKrellm working on Ubuntu
<Xappe> gah, now it's 6 am here
<regeya> congratulations compmanio36
<compmanio36> LOL.......I installed it using Synaptic, then it........wasn't running.......was like, huh?
<randabis> gkrellmd
<compmanio36> had to go up and run "gkrellm &"
<compmanio36> gkrellmd actually wouldn't work either
<randabis> hah
<compmanio36> and got the PSF plugin for XMMS done 2night
<compmanio36> then got gkrellm to start at login too
<compmanio36> only thing I can't get working that I REALLY want working is midi playback
<salti> i'm new to ubuntu and so far i really like it, do you mind if i ask some questions?
<compmanio36> don't know how much help I can be but shoot
<salti> what is hald?
<compmanio36> hald?
<bascule> hardware abstraction layer daemon
<salti> i try to open my device manager and it says to make sure hald is running
<compmanio36> damn
<compmanio36> beat me to it ;)
<bascule> heh
<calamari> is there a way to get a list of installed packages that no toher packages depend on (including file dependencies)?
<calamari> toher => other
<Coily> do i need to know the user/root pw for a mounted ext3 partition, so that i can read the partition?
<heliolith> Does anyone think that HOary would be a better bet to try and install on a Dell Inspiron 8100?  I've heard reports of lots of glitches with Warty
<bascule> no, depends how it's mounted really, but no
<compmanio36> guess that would depend on the permissions set on that drive
<calamari> alternately, is there a way for find out what a package depends on and what a package provides?
<compmanio36> the package dependencies come up when you mark it for installation and in the details tab
* calamari has a bright idea.. maybe man will help  :)
<Coily> bascule the reason i ask is because my user pw wont open synaptic/others on my screwed install
<calamari> compmanio36: I'm thinking along the lines of writing a script
<speel> hey sup i have a Q , when hoary finally comes out will we be able to upgrade via apt-get?
<heliolith> For some reason Warty Live loads fine on my Dell laptop, but the install disk just Stalls out within the first 3 minutes of loading )=
<bubba> dang this is starting to get annoying not even flash media is one slider if i want to kill all sound i have to lower pcm-2 and then master mono :( what gives haha
<calamari> it would be neat to get a list of packages I don't need on the syste,
<heliolith> Thee's no way to install the core system off the LiveCD  is there?
<randabis> no
<randabis> I think you can with gnoppix though
<bascule> Coily, ah, the problems arise ...
<compmanio36> speel, I think it is still apt-get, but I am not sure
<Coily> heh ='[
<speel> hmm ok ty
<jba> jdub, was gonna tell you that the docs for the DSDT stuff were in "man mkinitrd", but looks like I didn't get it to work properly
<compmanio36> just a new fron-end GUI
<jba> might be a permissions thing
<heliolith> randabis gnoppix to install Ubuntu or Gnopix to install itself?
<randabis> well gnoppix is based on ubuntu I thought
<dr_willis> Hmm
<randabis> but why not just use a hoary snapshot cd or array 4
<compmanio36> so does anyone know how to get midi playback on here?  I even looked in the Debian packages that are out and there is notta that I have found to get it working
<dr_willis> I thohg gnoppix was a variant of knoppix. which is a live-cd varient of Debian.
<dr_willis> of coruse Knoppix is getting soo advanced. its amazeing.
<compmanio36> I just got Knoppix 3.6 burned..........used to have 3.2
<randabis> dr_willis, it was, but now the gnoppix guys are working with the ubuntu devs
<Coily> bascule but at least i can create folders w/o root nautilus!
<dr_willis> randabis,  cool. :P
<dr_willis> ubuntu guys seem to favor gnome   Heh heh.
<bascule> Coily, oh, not a compensation really .. :P
<compmanio36> eh, I like Ubuntu cause I don't have to deal with KDE.....think Gnome is a LOT more polished
<jba> jbailey, do i need to chmod the DSDT file at all? or give it an .aml extension?
<randabis> nothin' wrong with likin' gnome
<randabis> I have both gnome and kde on here heh and fluxbox and xfce
<dr_willis> I perfer kde myself.
<randabis> I use xfce the most
<dr_willis> set the wife up to use gnome.
<dr_willis> tend to use WindowMaker over vnc. a lot.
<HaloGray> I like xfce but haven't learned it well enough to prefer it
<dr_willis> when you normally just log in and run 2 apps 90% of the time.  i could make due with twm.
<randabis> vino is good for vnc too
<dr_willis> not seen 'vino' :P time to google.
<randabis> vino is standard in gnome
<randabis> you can run it in kde and others too though iirc
<jbailey> jba: No, the file should be exactly /etc/mkinitrd/DSDT (This is also in the man page now).  Because mkinitrd is run as root, there's no permiissions issues.
<salti> thanks bascule
<jba> jbailey, hmm, do i need to recompile the file then?
<jbailey> jba: recompile?
<jbailey> Sorry, I don't know what you mean.
<jbailey> My laptop has good dsdt support, so I tested it by pulling the file out of /proc/acpi/dsdt and having it take that exact file and use it.
<bascule> np
<jba> I upgraded initrd-tools, and did cp DSDT.aml /etc/mkinitrd/DSDT, but am getting DSDT Table not found from dmesg
<jbailey> Oh, I see.  Yes, you need to regenerate the initrd.
<jbailey> Assuming you're on 2.6.10-3-686, you would do:
<jbailey> sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-3-686 2.6.10-3-686
<salti> how do i get hald running? i found it somewhere else and it said it was sleeping and now i can't remember where it was
<jba> aah cool
<jba> i haven't upgraded kernel yet
<compmanio36> in the system monitor?
<jbailey> jba: That's done automatically for you when you do kernel upgrades.
<jba> don't want to drain office bandwidth
<jbailey> jba: So if you update the kernel, it'll pick it up automatically.
<jba> cool thanks dude
<jba> I'll likely run it manually for now, and update it automaitcally at home
* bubba wishes his sound sliders would work right
<jbailey> jba: I'll be here for a few minutes still if you want to test it now.
<jba> testing now dude
<jba> by manually mkinitrd
<salti> that's where it was! the system monitor says that hald is sleeping
<jba> jbailey, it's complaining that the first argument (the initrd image) is not a directory
<jbailey> When running mkinitrd, or when booting?
<compmanio36> hmm weird
<jba> typo by me sorry
<compmanio36> evolution is not pulling my email off of comcast's server
<jba> one sec
<jba> rebooting
<jba> obviously i'm not actually on that machine from in here
<nomasteryoda> nite
<compmanio36> forget it, I'm downloading Thunderboird
<compmanio36> -bird
<stuNNed> lol
<cthulfuego> compmanio36: Be glag evolution is running at all. *grunt*
<cthulfuego> glad, too
<compmanio36> LOL
<inc> sup room
<compmanio36> sup inc
<stuNNed> hi inc
<salti> hi inc
<cthulfuego> Coz mine says "Floating point error"
<jba> jbailey, thumbs up dude, you rock!!
<compmanio36> hmm
<bubba> so is there no way to make the master control for sound work on ubuntu?
<inc> nice greeting
<inc> heh
<compmanio36> think I am going to have to restart the x server here
<jba> jbailey, it works just as if I had cat'ed the file to the end of the initrd image myself :)
* bubba throws ubuntu against his wall damn sliders work right 
<inc> bubba still having sound issues?
<Locutus1976> How does one disable and re-enable GDM?
<bubba> yeah man pcm-2 controls subwoofer and all on lappy
<bubba> mono mater controls front speakers
<bubba> i guess there isn't a master to kill all sound
<inc> locutus1976: try killing the pid
<mousse> #linux
<mousse> :D
<bubba> cause if thats the case the the volume slider is pointless
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<bubba> and what exactly does alsa-utils do
<bubba> i installed it but see n othing to use from it
<cthulfuego> arrrgh
<Locutus1976> inc: How can I tell ubuntu to start gdm again? I had it pointing to kdm before (foolish mistake).
<inc> someones pissed
<Dreamer3> Locutus1976: /etc/init.d/gdm start?
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<jbailey> jba: Yay!  I'm glad it works.
<bubba> do you just type alsa-utils or alsaconf or what?
<Dreamer3> bubba: dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep bin
<jba> jbailey, Not as much as I am. this is awesome
<cryptomatt> i tried searching for this issue before but couldnt get anything.. i am using hoary and in nautilus when i type applications:/// it says "is not a valid location" this used to work before
<Dreamer3> cryptomatt: you can't currently edit applications menu in hoary
<compmanio36> there we go......thunderbird rox ;)
<Dreamer3> cryptomatt: they're in the middle of transitions to the new freedesktop standard
<stuNNed> thunderbird is nice, use mutt here :\
<Dreamer3> cryptomatt: so you'll just have to love it how it is
<bubba> ok i see that showed me what it had and all still doen't fix my problem sound test works and all strange like i say looks like master would actually be what it stats a master slider :(
<compmanio36> well, since evolution wouldnt pull my messages off of the server, it is my best option at this point
<cryptomatt> Dreamer3: oh ok.. didnt know that... :) thanks for the info
<inc> my sound test doesn't work
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<Dreamer3> i need to get my e-mail working
<inc> try thunderbird?
<Dreamer3> no, i'm picky
<Dreamer3> i want them downloaded and delivered into an imap mailbox for me automatically
<Dreamer3> i just haven't gotten around to make getmail and cyrus work together yet
<inc> isn't that what it does?
<Dreamer3> inc: i want it to work without an e-mail client :)
<inc> that the mail server u are running?
<Dreamer3> inc: i only want to use the client after i've "checked" mail :)
<inc> ???
<Dreamer3> cyrus is the imap server ih ave locally, yes
<inc> i use courier-imap.. works great
<Dreamer3> inc: i think that's what i used before, not fast enough for me
<inc> postfix and courier-pop and imap...
<inc> how fast do u need it? lol the mail is there before i can blink my eyes
<grelli> is there a way to prevent sata_sil from being loaded, and force siimage instead?
<Dreamer3> inc: i have a lot of mail in different folders and move then around a lot and courier has always felt slow
<inc> hmmm you use the maildir format?
<inc> or mbox
<Dreamer3> inc: well, maildir, but cyrus uses it's own format
<Dreamer3> inc: which makes it all more complicated :)
<inc> never got cyrus to work... but i had my friend spam my current setup... hit my it hard and it kept up fine
<HaloGray> I have an issue with a driver and modprobe
<Dreamer3> inc: well i already have cyrus working :) followed the readme.simple file... it's just getting getmail to dowlnoad from pop3 and delivery automaticlaly to imap now :)
<grelli> or maybe sata_sil isn't causing the problem and I'm just really really blind
<HaloGray> I insmod the driver, but when I type modprobe it says driver not found
<HaloGray> do I need to copy the .ko file someplace?
<inc> thats what i don't under stand why does i map need to use pop?
<FAST> hey how  do you type that middle finger emoticon
<FAST> ?
<grelli> .|.. ?
<FAST> <^>O_O<^>   something like that
<FAST> but better
<grelli> then I've got nothin
<FAST> :'(
<inc> =op
<compmanio36> this pisses me off.......how could a distro not have something so simple as a midi player?!
<inc> midi eww...
<inc> i'm still working on sound so gettign midi to work would be a step forward i geuss lol
<sig_ubuntu> compmanio36: lol
<bubba> ok since sound doesn't like me all that great lets try this why is it that ogle show black when i play a dvd? i hear the sound but no video
<stuNNed> BiteMeBill: lol funny nick
<maximaus> anyone ever configured a 56K modem with the live CD?
<froust> perl: warning: setting locale failed
<froust> what does that mean?
<heliolith> hoary has the 2.6 kernel?
<HrdwrBoB> warty too
<heliolith> From what I'm finding my Inspiron 8100 may never run ubuntu )= funny that it runs the liveCD perfectly, but the install crashes within 2 minutes
<BiteMeBill> stuNNed: Well what can I say...  Thats the way I feel.  LOL  sorry it took so long to reply
<goldfish_> heliolith: what happends?
<goldfish_> Does x start up?
<heliolith> the basic screens just lag out and the keyboard doesn't provide any feedback
<goldfish_> heliolith: Does everything boot up fine? And then it lags out when it tries to start x ?
<heliolith> goldfish: in livecd no problems... with the install i get as far as "United States" (the 3rd config option?) and then no further
<froust> Can anyone help me out with a weird error I'm getting?
<goldfish_> ah right
<sig_ubuntu> If I download lets say "quanta" and it gets all the libs etc that it needs... if I want to remove it via apt-get --purge remove quanta  will that also remove all the libs etc that it had to get for that package?
<goldfish_> Live cd was fine for me and I had trouble starting in gui with the install cd
<heliolith> goldfish: but I have another desktop that I configured today, an older desktop that boots up and fails to load X, just like you're saying I get the basic bash prompt, a basic shell, no gnome...
<froust> I'm getting a perl: warning: setting locale failed
<froust> anyone know how i can correct this?
<goldfish_> heliolith: yeah, I had to do a dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86, on my maching at a bash prompt to get a gui running
<crimsun> froust: export LANG=C LC_ALL=C
<goldfish_> *machine
<crimsun> froust: I suspect you're getting that warning on a{n} dist-upgrade?
<froust> no, just installing a package.
<crimsun> froust: which?
<froust> bittorrent
<crimsun> in hoary?
<froust> yeah
<randabis> azureus is sexy
<randabis> :p
<crimsun> froust: 3.4.2-3ubuntu3 seemed to upgrade just fine
<froust> i just instored the ubuntu supported one... what's so great about azureus?
<goldfish_> azureus it the best torrent client i have used
<crimsun> froust: nice ui
<froust> can i apt-get it?
<crimsun> though "better" is subjective
<randabis> no
<randabis> I just said it was sexy, not better :p
<goldfish_> but on windows it was a cpu hog, i havent tried it on ubuntu yet, does it hog thee cpu on ubuntu?
<crimsun> randabis: in reference to goldfish_'s "best" :p
<randabis> I'm running 2 torrents...system load is 9%
<goldfish_> randabis: cool, i must install it.
<randabis> that's with xchat, galeon, gaim, xmms, and thunderbird running
<R0bNyc> I just finish installing HOary and it shows on the bottom 13 updates available, it asked me for the password and i typed it and it says its wrong
<crimsun> you'll want jre/jdk 1.5.0_01, though
<goldfish_> crimsun: I just prefer it, nice ui, I dunno just my opinion :)
<randabis> yeah you need java for it
<crimsun> goldfish_: certainly a valid opinion (I happen to concur)
<goldfish_> :)
<R0bNyc> RuffianSoldier, I'm running your fav distro
<randabis> I'm gonna install gentoo again I think hehe
<froust> so azureus = java?
<randabis> yes
<randabis> dual booted with ubuntu of course
<randabis> can't break my marriage
<froust> so i'd need to uncomment my java repository and install it that way?
<Crane> hello
<crimsun> 'lo
<froust> the ubuntu supported one is pretty nice
<crimsun> froust: if you're referring to blackdown, sure, that would work.
<munkee> mako: what happened to the statistics at the beginning of ubuntu traffic?
<froust> i'm not sure... it just said "bittorent client"
<randabis> froust, I used sun's binary package to install java so I dunno
<R0bNyc> When I run aptitude update (apt-get update) these 2 lines show is this normal
<R0bNyc> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Alpha i386 Binary-1 (20050204) unstable Release.gpg
<R0bNyc> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Alpha i386 Binary-1 (20050204) unstable Release
<froust> my next question would be what is the easiest way to burn an iso?
<mako> munkee: i just forgot them this week.. i'll go add them again :)
<An00b15> do we have a ut2004demo package?
<maximaus> froust: right click on ISO and choose "burn". :P
<froust> LOL
<froust> are you serious?
<maximaus> :D
<maximaus> absolutely
<froust> damn.
<maximaus> cool isn't it?
<froust> my last experience with linux before this was mandrake kernel panicking on me during the install
<maximaus> that stinks--I like mandrake a lot, though it can have issues like French cars...
<froust> this was years ago
<froust> like... 6 7 years ago?
<maximaus> wow
* regeya thinks back...yeah, I guess there was a mandrake 7 years ago
<maximaus> I tried it about three years ago and was impressed, used it for a while and went to fedora then Ubuntu. I started in the kiddie pool with Suse 5 years ago.
<maximaus> One night that damn talking paperclip freaked me out so I erased windows.
<regeya> or...hm...it may have been introduced 7 years ago, if '98 was the year that RH pulled the plug on KDE
<maximaus> regeya, that sounds very right.
<regeya> first release was a fairly stock redhat (packages compiled for 586, w00t) + kde
<Dreamer3> ok, what is a cheap multi-head card to go with these days?
<regeya> kde back then was a bit like gnome is now; if they hadn't gone chasing the old gnome's tail, they'd have a bulletproof desktop by now
<froust> maximaus: lol
<randabis> hah
<froust> i'm still attached to windows for games
<LarryT-ubuntu> morning all :)
<goldfish_> hi
<froust> crimsun: i'm still getting the locale erro
<LarryT-ubuntu> i met some problem with by customizing hoary live cd ... umount mnt
<LarryT-ubuntu> the system answer device is busy :(
<LarryT-ubuntu> but i have umounted all :(
<crimsun> froust: it's only a warning
<regeya> seriously!  most of the suckitude in kde nowadays is due to half-hearted attempts at doing things that GNOMErs had attempted first.  if they'd just ignored things like rasterman's early gtk theming and stuck to making a decent interface, they'd probably have a decent system now.  well, and not chasing windows's tail.  it's a great desktop system, but barely usable these days (imho)
<LarryT-ubuntu> does anyone knows something about that ?
<regeya> </soapbox>
<regeya> lsof /dev/whatever
<chromate> is the ubuntu install a graphical one?
<froust> crimsun: i know, but i'm just wondering how i can remedy it
<LarryT-ubuntu> chromate : talking to me :) ?
<regeya> chromate, no, but you won't miss it.  it's much simpler than you'd think.
<chromate> LarryT-ubuntu: to anyone =)
<Crane> hiya again
<chromate> i've been a gentoo user for a couple years, just thinking about checking out ubuntu
<chromate> is the install similar to debian?
<LarryT-ubuntu> dunno
<regeya> chromate, yes, and several of those GNOMEish things that Gentooers work toward Just Work(TM)
<LarryT-ubuntu> here is the like i use :
<Crane> chromate, yes
<mjr> chromate, similar to debian sarge, but more streamlined
<Crane> a little easier
<chromate> will it Just Work =)
<randabis> depends on your hardware
<chromate> i've had a lot of problems with binary based installs in the past, mainly because recompiling a kernel is usually a pain in the butt... i have some modules i need enabled
<randabis> if you have newer stuff you might wanna try installing Hoary instead of Warty
<regeya> chromate, what randabis said; remember, the same is true of anything, even off-the-shelf Windows :-)
<regeya> the PC world is a godawful mess, and it's a wonder that anything works as well as it does ;-)
<randabis> chromate, your modules might already be included in restricted-modules
<chromate> randabis: is there a place i can look this up?
<chromate> regeya: good point.
<BiteMeBill> What foul language
<LarryT-ubuntu> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<randabis> www.ubuntulinux.org might have some info
<randabis> also, I have a quick package search link I can give ya
<regeya> BiteMeBill, if you'r ereferring to me, my apologies
<chromate> someone mentioned hoary as opposed to warty. the mirrors i saw only had warty torrents
<randabis> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<regeya> wait...BiteMeBill...
<regeya> what am I apologizing for?
<BiteMeBill> regeya: Thought I seen that W word.  LOL
<Crane> lol
<regeya> BiteMeBill, just pointing out that not even Windows works on everything out of the box...they've not had THAT sort of penetration yet...
<randabis> chromate, well typically hoary isos are downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary
<regeya> imagine if MS managed to control the hardware world to the point that new ideas never surfaced until the next major Windows release...*shudder*
<BiteMeBill> regeya: There you go with that word again..  LOL
<BiteMeBill> regeya: No doubt.
<regeya> to a certain extent we owe MS a lot.  Most computers are one hardware platform, messy though it may be.
<froust> anyone know how i can fix my locale warnings?
<crimsun> froust: you should export those env vars
<regeya> also, the mere fact that people consider Windows to be *expensive* these days, when the *low cost* was its main selling point years ago...I wonder if Linux would exist, and be as common as it is, without MS's meddling
<froust> crimsun: i did
<regeya> but I'm getting off-target...sorry
<BiteMeBill> regeya: too a point..  IBM gave them something to work from after he stole the software.
<regeya> heh, too true
<crimsun> froust: are you using sudo apt.. or sudo -s ?
<froust> i was using synaptic
<regeya> I guess we'd be touting Linux as an alternative to OS/2
<BiteMeBill> LMAO
<regeya> :>
<chromate> i'm assuming that the difference between hoary and warty is big enough to warrant waiting for hoary to download rather than burning the warty iso i already have?
<Crane> hoary is still in development though
<froust> "warning: please check that your locale settings.... are supported and installed on your system
<crimsun> froust: and what happens when you use apt-get or aptitude?
<froust> i'll try.
<froust> same thing
<crimsun> with sudo or sudo -s?
<froust> want me to send it to pastebin?
<froust> sudo
<froust> what's the difference?
<crimsun> the "-s" ;)
<regeya> "Linux:  At least it's not Warped!"
<froust> LOL
<crimsun> froust: man page will tell you.
<crimsun> (well, man sudo)
<BiteMeBill> froust: sudo apt-get install locales
<froust> man pages give me the error too
<crimsun> froust: paste the contents of /etc/locale.gen to pastebin
<froust>  locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu6 but it is not installable
<froust> that's what i get from installing locales
<daniels> froust: yes, it's because glibc failed to build on i3865
<crimsun> err...
<daniels> i386, even
<daniels> i'm sure it will be fixed reasonably soon
<randabis> chromate, depends on how bleeding edge you want to be
<froust> so don't worry about it then?
<maximaus> before I turn in I just want to pimp the Beatrix live CD (based on Ubuntu), I'm using it now on vacation and it's a dream.
<chromate> randabis: i dunno, gnome 2.8, xorg, the usual?
<BiteMeBill> maximaus: You Pimpdaddy you!
<randabis> chromate, gnome 2.10 beta 1, x.org 6.8.1, tons of other new packages in hoary
<mpq> my laptop's touchpad is too sensitive and the mouse settings don't help
* maximaus adjusts hat feather
<steve_> anybody here good with wine and setting it up. I am getting an error message
<froust> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/240027
<randabis> warty = gnome 2.8, xfree86 4.3.0, old packages
<crimsun> odd, I seem to have 6 installed
<chromate> ah. i see. hoary for me then.
<randabis> :)
<froust> daniels: thanks
<randabis> I have hoary going swell on 3 systems
<maximaus> steve, I run crossover office w/ Ubuntu and it works great. I , erm, borrowed it from a "friend".
<steve_> crossover, where can I get this
<steve_> I am getting some sort of tcl error
<steve_> with wine
<maximaus> I'm running a pirated copy just to check out, I may buy it this week...it's super easy to configure with a gui.
<steve_> it says invalid command name "f_scrf_location"
<steve_> whatever that means
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> pondering whether I should go ahead and plunge into gentoo right now or wait until tomorrow...
<maximaus> gentoo: http://funroll-loops.org/
<maximaus> :P
<BiteMeBill> LOL
<froust> brb
<steve_> does anyone have any idea about my wine error
<maximaus> steve_:  sorry no ideas here. What are you trying to run?
<Houligan> I have a question.  Im new to Linux, I want to install Ubuntu onto a partition I made, but when the installation asks for which storage system to use, the NTFS that is defaulted for windows is not available, Which should I choose
<steve_> I have a dvd ripper I want to use
<steve_> dvd shrink
<compmanio36> I want to find more radio stations for Rhythmbox.....how would I go about that?
<BiteMeBill> Houligan: is it only showing hda1?
<maximaus> steve, have you tried a linux ripper like dvd::rip? http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<Houligan> I only have 1 hard drive, and I partitioned off 5 gigs to install onto
<steve_> I dont think so
<steve_> this one actually compresses the video i believe
<BiteMeBill> Houligan: So it should show hda1 and hda2
<Houligan> It lets me select the partition, and it askes which file storage system to use eg. FAT16, FAT 32...etc
<steve_> does dvdrip do that
<Houligan> yes it does
<dejavu> does anyone knows from i can downlaod  linux games ?  i mean 3dgames .. not like nibbles and shit!
<steve_> cool
<BiteMeBill> Ext2?
<steve_> is it a apt-get app
<Houligan> I just don't know which system to use
<Houligan> EXT2
<Houligan> ok
<dejavu> does anyone knows from i can downlaod  linux games ?  i mean 3dgames .. not like nibbles and shit!
<maximaus> steve_:  dunno, but a google should help. Perhaps adding the marillat repository would help
<BiteMeBill> Houligan: after you get it installed check out the guide to set it up so you can see your windows files, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<maximaus> dejavu: enable Synaptic's universe and you'll find some cool games.
<randabis-laptop> haha
<Houligan> thanks
<steve_> I have that, I just did a apt-get and it has a dep that it says it will not install for some reason
<randabis-laptop> cube is a pretty neat fps
<maximaus> :/
<randabis-laptop> multiplayer
<dejavu> maximus : im using synaptic right now to install libraries and stuff .. can i find games from that ?
<dejavu> maximus : im using synaptic right now to install libraries and stuff .. can i find games from that ?
<maximaus> dejavu: sure, just browse by "sections" and have a look. I like simple stuff like GLtron and Foobillard, but my gx card is a crappy on board. LOL
<dejavu> maximus: i want to view java applets on the browser ... my firefox dosent let me since it lacks java .. what i need to download ?
<BiteMeBill> dejavu: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<El_Cris> hey ppl
<maximaus> what BiteMeBill said...  :D
<dejavu> thanks :)
<El_Cris> am I just blind or is there no kde available yet on the ubuntu-archive?
<BiteMeBill> YW
<El_Cris> # apt-cache search kde ... shows nothing useful :)
<meuwe> everybody, i have a problem with my computer, if i boot an error displayed "error waiting for dma" what did happen..??
<thully> El-Cris - you have to add the "universe" repository to your sources.list - just uncomment it or check it in Synaptic
<maximaus> El_Cris:  Enable "Universe" in Synaptic and you'll find KDE.
<maximaus> jinx
<El_Cris> maximaus, thx
<Coily> whats the command for viewing what format my partition is
<Coily> no one?
<maximaus> it's probably ext3...
<chromate> you can use fdisk/cfdisk to see the file format of your partiotions
<chromate> this is probably kind of silly, but the only reason i'm trying ubuntu is because i like the front page of the website =)
<Coily> good enough
<maximaus> ...if it's a linux partition
<steve_> Maximus, I tried going to the link for dvd rip and it requires alot of stuff for that app to work. apt-get will not longer download that program
<Coily> fdisk only says linux and cfdisk only shows my master HD
<dejavu> has anyone used MS Visual Basic for programmin ? if yes then is there any software in linux that is similar as VBasic ?
<FAST> if you're interested in programming, vb is the wrong place to begin
<BiteMeBill> Coily: Both are showing both here.
<maximaus> :(
<dejavu> FAST: i just need something similar to it .. that can make linux softwares really fast to make !
<siimo> dejavu: no VB on linux but if you have done C# then you can try that with mono
<maximaus> sorry I'm no guru
<dejavu> i only know c++ ... am a bit good at it !
<siimo> well kernel is written in C
<dejavu> siimo: but how do i make interfaces ?
<LucidVisions> you can do vb.net under mono
<El_Cris> [advertising]  www.python.org [/advertising]   .... no, im not programming in python (yet)
<siimo> dejavu: monodevelop tries to clone .Net
<siimo> try it
<siimo> dejavu: or if you want to use C or python or whatever to write GTK2/gnome apps try glade
<siimo> for UI
<dejavu> where can i get it from ?  any official website ?
<siimo> apt-get it
<dejavu> okie dokie
<siimo> www.monodevelop.com
<meuwe> eveybody , any body help me..??
<Coily> wait... i got it :p
<yokomo_> that's what she said
<yokomo_> ha!
<yokomo_> oh, I am so good
<LucidVisions> monodevelop is the best linux IDE for mono, and here is the best guide, http://www.gotmono.com/docs/
<Coily> where are the dns hosts located?
<LucidVisions> hands down, the mono handbook online is the ultimate pimpage
<LucidVisions> http://www.gotmono.com/docs/
<El_Cris> dejavu: just if you're interested ... this is a link a/the python beginners guide: http://www.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<El_Cris> a/ = to  // it's 8:06 over here
<LucidVisions> gtk#,gnome#,glade#,c#, that is the future of linux development,
<goldfish_> gtk#,gnome#,glade#,c#, that is the future of linux
<LucidVisions> python is old cheese
<goldfish_> shit
<goldfish_> bloody right click
<LucidVisions> lol
<goldfish_> :)
<El_Cris> old cheese tastes good :)
<LucidVisions> hehe
<FAST> big loaf of round bread + insert brie into center + pour honey all over cheese, cover with cut bread top, bake in oven. serve in slices
<chromate> i like the partitioner in the install
<dejavu> El_cris: not interested in Python but thanks anyway :)
<LucidVisions> EL_Cris: python is a great language also though, but it seems too slow
<Coily> has anyone figured out why the search for files app doesnt always work
<FAST> coily> click the "show more options" arrow, and use that box to search
<Dreamer31> ok anyone here every use crydeliver?
<El_Cris> LucidVisions: my tip wasnt intented for system or game programming hehe
* FAST likes java
<LucidVisions> EL_Cris: ahh, i see then
<LucidVisions> cool
<LucidVisions> FAST, but mono can compile java,
<LucidVisions> and its faster
<El_Cris> LucidVisions: I thought about Basic (I don't know VB) and Python would be an alternative then
<FAST> i was just saying i like java
<LucidVisions> FAST: Ahh,
<siimo> FAST: try java-gnome if you want to contribute to linux with java :)
<BiteMeBill> <--  Doesn't think java and sliced bread go well together.
<LucidVisions> Ive had one too many of my homebrew hampf beers,lol Ill focus
<FAST> hehe
<LucidVisions> java-gnome, wow, ive never heard of it,sounds cool
<El_Cris> who had holidays on the island java yet? any geeks here? :)
<LucidVisions> is the island of java close to sumatra,ouch
<daniels> LucidVisions: yes, the island of java is right next to sumatra, only separated by a tiny body of water.
<daniels> (java is to the south-east)
<BiteMeBill> siimo: since you brought it up.  How would a noob contribute to the projects?
<Coily> FAST nope still didnt find a file i know exists
<LucidVisions> daniels: cool, i guess im more focused that i though toinght
<LucidVisions> lol
<BiteMeBill> Coily: what package are you looking for?
<Coily> its not a pkg its resolve.conf
<lunitik> Coily: /etc/resolv.conf
<Coily> i know its in /etc but search didnt find ir
<lunitik> no e
<Coily> it
<Coily> i was also looking for any copies of the file
<LarryT-ubuntu> could someone give me some help about my umount problem (remastering cd live) please ?
<Coily> i remember the install telling me to run the script slocate (this may be unrelated... but still), anyone know why this happens?
<Dreamer31> how do i tell my logged in session to update what groups i belong to?
<siimo> BiteMeBill: well im a newbie myself.. im playing around with making little programs for GTK2 havent done much yet
<siimo> BiteMeBill: is there a specific project you want to contribute too you may want to sigh up for their mailing list or forums talk to developers
<BiteMeBill> siimo: Yea I know the feeling.
<Coily> has anyone gotten downloadwith to work with their video player
<BiteMeBill> siimo: Not really one thing more of the feeling of needing to give back since they broke me away from the evil bill
<BiteMeBill> <--  Wonders who the real bill was meant to be in the movie "Kill Bill"
<siimo> BiteMeBill: theres a whole lot besides programming like confirming bugs in bugzilla or writing documentation
<siimo> that you could help with
<BiteMeBill> siimo: this is true...  Guess I better start looking into it even more.
<Dreamer31> ok, why wouldn't newgrp "just work"?
<BiteMeBill> cause they need trained before they know how to work..??..
* Dreamer31 sighs.
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer31: Sorry couldn't pass it up.
<siimo> BiteMeBill: ?
<siimo> you contribute what you know
<Dreamer31> ok... hmmmmmm
<Dreamer31> it can change groups but it's not refresing the groups i'm in
<mebaran151> I want Evolution to work
<mebaran151> somebody should backport Evolution 2.0 to Hoary
<mebaran151> so that we have working email and real contact management
<siimo> backport?
<mebaran151> well I guess it would be a front port
<mebaran151> moving a stable program to the unstable branche
<mebaran151> :)
<Dreamer31> darn, i know there is a way to do this
* Dreamer31 sighs.
<mebaran151> anybody want to help me setup a vsftp server
<mebaran151> I need it to just do one folder
<mebaran151> can I restrict my ftp server to look only in one folder
<mebaran151> and like never crawl anywhere else
<Coily> has anyone gotten downloadwith to work with their video player
<BiteMeBill> mebaran151: I set up proftp and have it working with permissions.
<mebaran151> do I have to change every folder
<mebaran151> I dont want to chmod ever folder on the disk
<mebaran151> to not be readable by anyone but owner
<mebaran151> that would seem rather silly
<BiteMeBill> mebaran151: I didn't have to.
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> how did you do it then
<mebaran151> are these permissions internal within the ftp server
<BiteMeBill> Let me see if I can find the page that I used.
<mebaran151> so I can set for ftp
<mebaran151> everything 000
<mebaran151> except for like /home/ftp
<mebaran151> or something
<mebaran151> I want to serve some stuff to some friends
<BiteMeBill> It is with the users permissions.
<mebaran151> but I dont like people crawling around my FS
<mebaran151> it seems unright
<justdave> is excessive configuration requests from xserver-xorg on today's update a known issue?
<justdave> (in Hoary)
<_4strO> u can create a count tu use with vsftp
<_4strO> and put him some rights
<_4strO> limited ...
<justdave> I got the debconf dialog for it during preinstall, got it again while it was installing the package, and got it again during the post-install configure phase
<_4strO> his /home e.g.
<mebaran151> justdave, did it kill anything
<mebaran151> if it just configured it correctly 3 times
<justdave> mebaran151: no, didn't seem to
<mebaran151> there might not be much to worry about
<mebaran151> I think if it is during preinstall
<mebaran151> it is working from a different apt database
<mebaran151> as it probalby installed a new apt
<justdave> I'm sure there's not much to worry about, but I assume it's only supposed to ask once :)
<mebaran151> as it was running it through
<mebaran151> so that later on
<mebaran151> the new apt
<mebaran151> now fully configured and the old apt out of the way
<mebaran151> probably felt that the pkg was unconfigured
<justdave> yeah, I think there was a new apt today, too.
<mebaran151> it probably shouldnt do that
<mebaran151> which is why it would do it preinstall (old apt)and after installl (new apt)
<mebaran151> seems like a problem that would be hard to fix
<mebaran151> or maybe really easy
<mebaran151> the middle one is probably just a pkg thing
<BiteMeBill> mebaran151: Take a look at this..  http://www.chinalinuxpub.com/doc/www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/ftp-server.htm
<mebaran151> thanks BiteMeBill
<randabis-laptop> hehe I'm installing gentoo from stage 1
<BiteMeBill> mebaran151: yw
<tkw> Has anyone a working vncserver running on ubuntu 4.10?
<wm_eddie> wow....
<wm_eddie> my .Trash is 12 GB...
<tkw> It seems that my vncserver dies immediately after startup
<randabis-laptop> tkw why now just use vino
<randabis-laptop> not
<mpq> I have a problem
<bigbubbanga> anyone happen to know of a program in linux that will both rip a dvd and then allow you to shrink it onto dvd 5? or two programs to do the trick?
<mpq> I can't figure out how to install wine
<mpq> the directions on the wine website aren't helping
<wm_eddie> mpq: apt-get install wine?
<mpq> it told me to modify /etc/apt/sources.list but it's a read-only file
<Dreamer31> anyone here used cyrdeliver before?
<pvh> My monitors used to have a separate screensaver each, but now after booting without the second monitor once, they run one giant fullscreen one. How can I fix it?
<bigbubbanga> thats the same as adding it in synaptic
<wm_eddie> mpq: you need to use sudo to modify anything outside of /home/username/
<bigbubbanga> just got o synaptic and add it in the repository there
<wm_eddie> mpq: What do you need wine for?
<mpq> windows programs?
<mpq> what else?
<wm_eddie> but which
<BiteMeBill> mpq: Remember sudo
<mpq> I did
<BiteMeBill> and it was still a read only file?
<mpq> I didn't know I could modify text files on the command line
<mpq> I tried to use gedit but it didn't work
<bigbubbanga> pico
<wm_eddie> hehe, unix has more ways to edit text files on the command line than anything else I bet.
<wm_eddie> mpq: you can also do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wm_eddie> in Applications>Run Program
<wm_eddie> or application...
<bigbubbanga> anyone had success with dvdshrink with wine and dvdbackup?
<mpq> I'm installing wine now
<wm_eddie> bigbubbanga: If it doesn't say any good news on the wine web-site then probably no.
<bigbubbanga> well i can get it to run just wondering why it crashe swhen i try to open a disk
<bigbubbanga> err disc
<wm_eddie> "Application worked fine when transcoding DVD files on the hard drive. Gave ASPI errors when attempting to open a DVD for transcoding"
<mpq> whoo, wine works
<BiteMeBill> bigbubbanga: Does this help?  http://www.videohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=240939
<mpq> I remembered the only windows program I bothered to back up
<Netwolf> is there a ppc ubuntu channel?
<BiteMeBill> Netwolf: I think there is only this one and #ubuntuforums
<Netwolf> BiteMeBill: thanks
<BiteMeBill> yw
<randabis-laptop> there's ubuntu-dev too :p
<mpq> dammit
<mpq> I tried to install itunes using wine but it didn't work
<wm_eddie> mpq: Yeah, I have no idea how they got it to install...
<randabis-laptop> gtkpod is good
<wm_eddie> rhythmbox has a development branch with experimental ipod syncing capabilities too.
<Coily> whats the proper fstab config for a ext3 partition
<Neil3> they mught have used itunes with one of the non-free wines
<randabis-laptop> yeah I've heard about that
<Neil3> like crossover office or something
<wm_eddie> Not to mention the millions of music players there are for linux.
<randabis-laptop> indeed
* randabis-laptop hugs xmms
<mpq> I like itunes' music library
<aleitner_> i am running hoary and somehow the gnome sticky always stay in the foreground. is that intended behavior?
<Coily> anyone?
<randabis-laptop> rhythmbox and amarok do the same thing mpq
<mpq> do they rip music from cds in unicode?
<Neil3> i'm backing up my home dir across the network now, getting ready to replace slow bloated fedora with lean mean ubuntu, wish me luck chaps!
<randabis-laptop> so does muine iirc
<Examancer> mpq: isn't that like saying you like music? if you liked the program or the service that'd be one thing, but to like the collection is to enjoy popular music
<randabis-laptop> no, I think soundjuicer can though
<mpq> wait, what?
<mpq> I like itunes because I could organize all my music easily
<Examancer> oh
<randabis-laptop> Examancer, he was saying he likes the library features :p
<mpq> I don't know of another program that could do that
<mpq> I never even used the music store
<Neil3> rhythmbox is ok for organising music from what i see
<randabis-laptop> rhythmbox can
<randabis-laptop> muine and amarok also can
<mpq> okay, I'm going to try rhythmbox
<mpq> I should know right off the bat if it does what I need it to
<wm_eddie> mpq: If you want to see a cool music player check out quodlibet http://kai.vm.bytemark.co.uk/~piman/software/quodlibet.shtml
<wm_eddie> QL isn't like iTunes at all.
<wm_eddie> Rhythmbox is trying to be an iTunes clone.
<mpq> is flac a lossless format?
<wm_eddie> ...
<wm_eddie> yeah
<FAST> free lossless audio code
<FAST> c
<mpq> ok
<Coily> whats the proper fstab config for a ext3 partition
<mpq> sound juicer doesn't seem to support compilation albums
<mpq> it put the same wrong artist on all the songs
<wm_eddie> sound juicer sucks something awefull.
<wm_eddie> get grip. It's bad, but powerful.
<mpq> considering ALL my cds are compilations this is useless
<wm_eddie> I'm going to eventually work on an iPod driver for QL.
<wm_eddie> (To upload songs to the iPod)
<mpq> does grip support unicode and compilations?
<FAST> are there libraries written for ipod communication?
<FAST> for linux
<smok> grip supports compilations but most db lookup data doesn't
<randabis-laptop> there are some python scripts for ipods iirc
<mpq> itunes did everything perfectly
<randabis-laptop> but a good gui interface is gtkpod
<jdub> mpq: sound juicer does,
<jdub> mpq: but sometimes the musicbrainz data is borked
<mpq> musicbrainz? what the hell is that?
<wm_eddie> randabis-laptop: Where can I find those python scripts.
<jdub> mpq: an online database of music metadata
<mpq> CDDB is better...
<jdub> not usually
<jdub> musicbrainz is peer-reviewed
<mpq> it got the artists right on compilations
<jdub> but there was a format change
<jdub> mpq: not always
<randabis-laptop> wm_eddie, google, or possibly synaptic
<mpq> it got the ones I had right
<wm_eddie> I didn't find anything in synaptic...
<jdub> mpq: it totally depends, with both systems, on the particular album you've inserted
<mpq> the albums I had worked perfectly on itunes
<jdub> mpq: the musicbrainz data is on the whole, better than freedb
<wm_eddie> There was GNUPod_perl
<mpq> they aren't working in anything I have now
<jdub> mpq: itunes is a different story altogether
<mpq> at least itunes worked when I wanted it to
<randabis-laptop> that's what I meant wm
<randabis-laptop> got the language wrong :/
<wm_eddie> hmm pypod
<jdub> mpq: itunes is a well funded piece of software and infrastructure, it's hardly comparable
<mpq> you've got a point there
<mpq> I didn't think of that
<wm_eddie> mpq: But there are many interesting music players for linux.
<wm_eddie> interesting in good and bad ways
<randabis-laptop> I'm bootstrapping :p
<mpq> but none of them seem to do what I need them to
<wm_eddie> mpq: Lsongs?
<wm_eddie> http://info.linspire.com/lsongs/ $20 though...
<jdub> mpq: i recommend sticking with sound-juicer for ripping; fixing up rare incorrect data isn't hard and doesn't take long
<mpq> rare incorrect data?
<mpq> it didn't get anything right
<mpq> the titles were the only things that weren't wrong
<jdub> that's unfortunate
<mpq> I have all video game soundtracks
<Examancer> all of them?
<mpq> no
<jdub> not exactly common dataset there
<mpq> just the cds I own
<Examancer> like even NBA Jam '95
<mpq> I mean video games with real music
<mpq> mainly bemani
<Examancer> lol
<Neil3> battlefield 1942 has a great sound track
<Examancer> mario isn't real music?
<mpq> albums of several different artists
<mpq> and I can't have it putting "KONAMI" as the artist
<wm_eddie> mpq: Do you have Bounce Connected?
<mpq> especially when many of them are in japanese
<jdub> so i'm not entirely surprised, given the dataset
<mpq> wm: I wish I did
<Neil3> it gets its artist from cddb right?
<Neil3> and other info
<wm_eddie> mpq: The problem with unicode mp3s is that it's worng.
<mpq> I don't like mp3s
<wm_eddie> You aren't supposed to use unicode in ID3v1 tags (not sure about v2
<wm_eddie> QL doesn't care though, it uses unicode anyway :)
<mpq> that's why I didn't use winamp to play music
<mpq> this is so frustrating
<wm_eddie> I feel the same way in Windows man.
<wm_eddie> and OS X ><
<mpq> at least then I could use a music player that worked
<wm_eddie> um, but there are lots of music players....
<wm_eddie> which ones have you looked at?
<mpq> I'm not sure...
<mpq> I can't figure out how to use half of them
<wm_eddie> Did you try rhythmbox?
<mpq> it didn't have the right cd information
<mpq> where does sound juicer get cd information?
<wm_eddie> mpq: Grip is all you'll need for ripping cds
<wm_eddie> you can even specify where it gets Tag info from.
<wm_eddie> And mine is set up to use UTF-8 for encoding.
<Dreamer31> yeah!
<Dreamer31> working
<cthulfuego> arrrgh
<wm_eddie> mpq: http://www.musicbrainz.org/
<randabis-laptop> heh this bootstrap will probably finish at 4:30 AM
<randabis-laptop> all that lovely gcc output
<wm_eddie> The internet, can't get homework done without it, can't get homework done with it...
<mpq> okay, musicbrainz isn't where it's getting cd information
<mpq> the album isn't even in the database
<Agrajag> probably freedb
<Dreamer31> ok
<Dreamer31> where can i get a nice default "new mail" sound for ubuntu, or is there one already installed somewhere
<randabis-laptop> gnome-look has a sounds section. so does kde-look
<wm_eddie> nothing interesting in /usr/share/sounds/
<ICU> good god ... this xorg update today on hoary is pain in the ass. this is the third time i'm getting ask for my xorg configuration via debconf - of course i already HAD it configured...
<randabis-laptop> I wasn't asked anything ICU
<mpq> dammit, I forgot how to compile again
<wm_eddie> mpq: what are you compiling?
<ICU> randabis-laptop, so?
<mpq> grip
<wm_eddie> mpq: this isn't gentoo
<jimcooncat> how can I speed up DNS lookups in Firefox, preferably system wide?
<wm_eddie> apt-get install grip
<randabis-laptop> ICU nothin' just sayin' I wasn't asked anything during today's upgates
<randabis-laptop> jimcooncat, turn off ipv6
<ICU> ah
<ICU> hmm
<ICU> strange
<mpq> that didn't work
<wm_eddie> or Computer>System Configuration>Synaptic Package Manager
<wm_eddie> it downloads and installs software for you.
<jimcooncat> thanks
<mpq> I already downloaded grip
<wm_eddie> don't compile things unless it's absolutely necesarry.
<mpq> but I forgot what to do with it
<wm_eddie> or however it's spelled.
<ICU> and even more funny: all changes/questions were for nothing since my xorg.conf is selfmade and: xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/xorg.conf; file has been customized
<randabis-laptop> heh I'm bootstrapping a new gentoo system right now :p
<randabis-laptop> I'll be dual booting gentoo and ubuntu soon enough...
<randabis-laptop> heh more like tomorrow afternoon :p
<wm_eddie> mpq: compiling is ./configure && make
<FAST> whats the diff between  xfree86 and xorg ?
<mpq> I was told to get grip and I don't even know how to use it
<bob2> not much
<bob2> mainly driver support
<wm_eddie> mpq: But grip is already in the Ubuntu APT repository.
<Agrajag> mpq: apt-get install grip
<randabis-laptop> xorg can do composite, xfree86 can't..there's other differences too
<Agrajag> well
<wm_eddie> mpq: Grip has a pretty terrible GUI, but it's the most configurable program.
<randabis-laptop> sudo apt-get install grip
<Agrajag> sudo apt-get install grip
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<mpq> I already did that
<mpq> E: Couldn't find package grip
<randabis-laptop> type grip?
<Agrajag> mpq: do you not have universe?
<randabis-laptop> heh must not have universe enable
<mpq> I don't know what that is
<Agrajag> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/
<Dreamer31> ok
<Dreamer31> now the best way to pull in all my old mail
<wm_eddie> mpq: replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with mine http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list
<wm_eddie> it has everything you need
<im_high> hello hello
<mpq> I don't know how to replace the source list
<im_high> anyone try installing ndiswrapper on ppc version of ubuntu?
<mjr> im_high, not gonna happen
<im_high> kinda pissed it works on mandrake and not ubuntu....seems like messes up at make
<im_high> is it the header deal that sposed to be /usr/src/
<mjr> ndiswrapper kind of depends on the CPU to be able to run the x86 ndis driver
<im_high> gotcha
<im_high> dang
<bob2> er, it won't work on mandrake
<bob2> or any other distro on ppc
* Dreamer31 smiles.
<Dreamer31> e-mail, check :)
<im_high> <-working on mandrake as we speak
<Dreamer31> ubuntu almost 100%
<mjt> it's just a wrapper, not a CPU emulator ;)
<im_high> oh ok bob2..thought u were talkin about x86
<bob2> it works fine on i386 ubuntu
<bob2> well, as well as any binary glob being slurped into the kernel will ever work
<im_high> so it wont at all work on any distro...damn it..
* im_high jus realizing
<mjr> of course, ndiswrapper in itself is perverse enough that a CPU emulator slapped on it would just be fitting, but nobody's done it yet ;)
<bob2> hah
<im_high> ya i think its ugly in itself
<im_high> very true
<bob2> I have heard rumours of someone strapping it onto qemu
<im_high> but for wifi drivers...what can u say
<bob2> but thankfully no code
<bob2> you can say "buy a properly supported card" ;)
<im_high> guess i have to put os x back onto the g3 imac
<im_high> lol
<im_high> i had linux runnin a great mp3 server for a wk
<bob2> er
<bob2> normal airports work fine under linux
<im_high> i have a usb dwl-122 for it
<im_high> no airport
<bob2> and I'm pretty sure airport extreme is only for g4 ones
<im_high> ya i have extreme for the powerbook
<MLimburg> is there a way i can remove the bloody OSS sound drivers for good?
<mjt> why OSS is bloody?
<zerokarmaleft> why are there forced upgrades to 4.0 for gcc-related packages in hoary? (e.g. libgcc1)  anyone else notice this today?
<Neil3> how come you dont use os x if you're on a mac?
<mpq> the cd information is wrong in grip
<mpq> and I'm back to square one again
<bob2> zerokarmaleft: 4.0 is not the default
<im_high> because i felt like tryin linux on ppc..
<bob2> libgcc1 may come from the gcc 4.0 source package, but that doesn't matter
<Neil3> hehe fair enough
<im_high> i like linux....bored.
<im_high> :)
<MLimburg> mjt .. i've stabbed it twice and it wont die :P
<Neil3> aqua is way better than x
<im_high> this thing has 128mb..i think its s 350 g3 imac
<im_high> i need to throw some mem in it
* Neil3 wishes he had a mac
<Neil3> ah ha
<Neil3> an oldie g3
<im_high> i picked it up from my last gf...it was donated
<im_high> to my 'collection'
<Neil3> cool
<im_high> :)
<MLimburg> i agree Neil3 .. but its down to preference, and how much HD space you got :)
<Neil3> yeah
<zerokarmaleft> bob2, right, 3.3.5 is still the default
<im_high> powerbook g4 is runnin very well
<Neil3> on an older mac linux would be great
<im_high> i wont throw any linux distro on that at the moment
<im_high> cept for live cds
<im_high> live cds are great for wardriving
<bob2> my ibook g4 loved ubuntu
<MLimburg> i hope to get a decent apple one day .. want to run it side by side to my linux rig
<bob2> except for the stupidity of broadcom
<mpq> it's definitely freedb that's the problem
<Neil3> i want an apple mac for music production
<im_high> dunno which i am going to config....gentoo is lookin good with nmap and stuff ready to go
<mpq> the album information is inaccurate
<Neil3> logic 7 is so good
<Kvark> how to edit a text file that belongs to root?
<bob2> mpq: so fix it
<Neil3> sudo gedit
<bob2> Kvark: sudo gedit /blah/blah
<bob2> or nano instead of gedit
<mpq> it's too much work
<Kvark> oh, ok *goes to that scary terminal*
<mpq> I want grip to get cd information from gracenote
<im_high> scary?
<mpq> how do I do that?
<bob2> except gracenote are evil
<bob2> and don't they just run cddb now anyway?
<zerokarmaleft> bob2, but i'd have to install gcc-4.0-base to upgrade those packages, i meant why aren't there parallel installs for libgcc1 libobjc1, etc.
<mpq> at least gracenote got the artist information right
<bob2> then fix it
<bob2> lordy
<mpq> I don't know how to fix it
<bob2> zerokarmaleft: why should there be?
<Kvark> I'm a windows user that discovered just today how much nicer linux is :D    .... so it is scary for me with a terminal
<im_high> gotta love irc...where else can i talk to people about this shit
<bob2> im_high: your local lug
<bob2> zerokarmaleft: it's only 220KB
<Dreamer31> wow
<Dreamer31> cyrus seems to be quite slow (vs maildir)
<Kvark> whee, thanks it worked :D
<randabis-laptop> Kvark, get used to it. The terminal r0x
<TreadingSoftl1> Hi folks. I'm trying to autogen gtk-sharp from the mono repositories, with the ultimate aim of getting Beagle up and running on Ubuntu Hoary. Autogen says that the following packages - gnome-sharp.dll gda-sharp.dll gnomedb-sharp.dll rsvg-sharp.dll gtkhtml-sharp.dll vte-sharp.dll panelapplet-sharp.dll - are "optional assemblies" that haven't been "included in the build". Then it says: "you may install the corresponding development packages for them, re
<zerokarmaleft> that's not the point...it just seems like an unnecessary dependency, imho
<bob2> <greycat> cyrus is like a huge black cube with an eyeball painted on it that says "YOUR MAIL IS SAFE WITH ME, CITIZEN"
<bob2> good quote about cyrus :)
<mpq> this is just more trouble than it's worth
<bob2> zerokarmaleft: do you know what's in that package and how libgcc1 uses it?
<mpq> I should not be having this much trouble listening to music
<bob2> you're not
<bob2> you're having trouble using a free music metainformation service with some obscure-ish album
<mpq> it's not my fault I hate american music
<mjt> what's wrong with using libgcc1 and gcc-base from 4.0 ?
<randabis-laptop> LOL
<Neil3> mpq, you can submit your albums to the database
<mpq> just because a bunch of japanese guys who work for konami are better than everyone in america
<Neil3> so that they will be recognised properly
<bob2> they're there but with minor errors, apparently
<mpq> but I can't submit them
<mpq> half of the credits are in japanese which I can't type in linux
<randabis-laptop> hah
<mjt> mpq: but cut-n-paste should work ;)
<mpq> I don't have the information on the computer
<thesilverhand> mpq: you can type japanese in linux...but if you don't have a japanese keyboard finding the right characters can be tricky
<mjt> nod
<mpq> all this was fine on windows
* Dreamer31 tries all imap servers one by one
<mpq> in windows I could just type the romanized words and it would convert it to japanese
* Dreamer31 wants something approaching the speed of Maildir for local access
<mjt> hmm.. a maildir better than maildir?
<Dreamer31> mjt: well, i want speed, but also need to access it from other PCs from time to time...
<Dreamer31> mjt: courier and cyrus both seem slow when moving large amounts of messages about
<mjt> i fail to see how imap is slower
<mjt> ah
<Dreamer31> mjt: i mean an order of magniture or 2 slower than maildir, seems like a lot of overhead
<mpq> I'm pissed
<Dreamer31> mpq: ?
<mpq> everything worked perfectly when I was on windows and now nothing works right
<mjt> dovecot has an option to link message files when copying - speed things up quite a bit
<bob2> Dreamer31: just use local maildir on every machine
<Dreamer31> mjt: maildir several hundred messages... few seconds... imap few seconds for 3%
<bob2> Dreamer31: with offlineimap to sync them up
<Dreamer31> mpq: welcome to linux ;-)
<mpq> why does anyone use this?
<Dreamer31> bob2: hmmmm
<Dreamer31> mpq: *laughs*
<mjt> Dreamer31: after all, with standard maildir (courier, dovecot) you can just mv files around
<Dreamer31> mpq: because we love headaches
<mjt> lol
<Dreamer31> mjt: well, not exactly... courier (at least) creates lots of hints files that evolution likes to show, which doesn't make it seamless for normal use
<bob2> mpq: people have different needs
<Dreamer31> bob2: i'll look at that
<bebek> apt-get update, upgrade , dist-upgrade wrecked up my gnome :(
<bebek> no more icons... can't access gnome theme....
<mjt> Dreamer31: hmm which hints?  You mean flags?
<Dreamer31> mjt: courierimapkeywords, etc
<Dreamer31> mjt: dovecot works with /Maildir in your home?
<mjt> yes
<mjt> and i never saw courierimapkeywords
<Dreamer31> mjt: i did :)
<bob2> Dreamer31: it will work with any location you like
<mjt> there's courierimap-something-about-message-flags (like "todo", "later" etc) - don't remember the filename
<mpq> I'm too frustrated to do anything now
<mpq> I need to take a break from this
<bebek> has anyone experienced the same thing?
<bob2> yeah
<mjt> provided every imap (sub)folder contains the same flags set (it's just a map attribute=>digit), you can copy/move/etc the files around as you like
<Dreamer31> mjt: wow, dovecot is way faster than cyrus
<calamari_> any idea why every time I close a kde app I get a KDE window telling me there was a crash, signal 11 SIGSEGV?
<bob2> yup
<randabis-laptop> poor kid
<bob2> Dreamer31: dovecot is the default in ubuntu, remeber
<bob2> due to it's general rockingness
<Dreamer31> bob2: i had no idea there was a default
<mjt> Dreamer31: check out maildir_copy_with_hardlinks setting in /etc/dovecot.conf too
<Dreamer31> bob2: it's still nowhere near as fast as direct Maildir :)
<bob2> Dreamer31: hence offlineimap!
<Dreamer31> bob2: not there yet :)
<mjt> still, what's wrong with copying files manually?
<bob2> ewewew.
<mjt> (*provided* the IDs does not clash - they shouldn't)
<Dreamer31> mjt: i think that would only work copying folders around inside the imap server :)
<Dreamer31> mjt: neat though
<bebek> what can possibly cause packages to be kept back while performing apt-get upgrade ?
<Dreamer31> mjt: and i don't really copy, i move :)
<bob2> bebek: read the apt manpage
<bob2> and note the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Dreamer31> bob2: hmmm
<Dreamer31> bob2: where can i learn more about this
<bob2> about what?
<bob2> brb
<Dreamer31> bob2: offlineimap guess i'll good
<mjt> bebek: usually it's because you set preferred distribution to say warty, and installed some package from say hoary.. now in hoary there's more recent version of the same pkg, but it requires more recent version of some library which is available in hoary but not in warty...
<bob2> oh lord
<bob2> if you're using apt pinning, YHL, HTH, HAND.
<mjt> heh
<mjt> apt.conf: APT::Default-Release stable;
<mjt> is that pinning? ;)
<mjt> and sometimes i do use apt pinning for various reasons.  For example, I don't damn want to mess up with broken mdadm-1.8.1 which is now in ubuntu -- it is broken, BROKEN.
<bob2> Dreamer31: install the package, it has docs
<Welly> Hello all
<bob2> mjt: so put it on hold
<Dreamer31> bob2: i'm reading on their website
<bebek> mjt: oh...
<Dreamer31> bob2: trying to understand if this might fill a BIGGER need for me :)
<bob2> mjt: and make sure the bug is followed up
<bob2> Dreamer31: which is?
<Dreamer31> bob2: wanting to download mail at two locations when connections are idle so i just have mail and never have to click "get"
<Dreamer31> bob2: keeping the locations in sync would be the issue before
<bob2> yup
<bob2> offlineimap is yo (dadd|mumm)y for that
<bob2> I use it so I have my mail on my desktop, laptop and mail server
<Dreamer31> bob2: the approach you suggests require 2 copies of every message, no?
<Welly> looking at giving ubuntu a whirl as i'm a pretty, well absolutely, new linux user.. been tinkering with mandrake for a few days which seems alright
<Welly> how do the two distributions compare?
<bob2> Dreamer31: if you're using offlineimap, you will have one copy of each message on each machine, yes
<Dreamer31> bob2: or in the case of using it to speed up imap i'd have an imap copy and maildir copy localy, correct?
<bob2> Dreamer31: you'd use offlineimap to download the mail via imap to a local maildir
<bob2> Dreamer31: on my laptop, mutt just sees a tree of maildirs, and doesn't know or care that they get filled up via imap
<Dreamer31> bob2: hmmm
<Dreamer31> and changes go back across to the imap server too, right?
<bob2> of course
<Dreamer31> sweet
* Dreamer3 tries to figure out how this changes things
<bob2> Welly: well, I'd guess most people in here prefer ubuntu ;)
<Welly> i bet :)
<bob2> imho ubuntu is a better first (and last) distribution
<bob2> but you won't know which you prefer unti lyou try both
<Welly> ok.. so it's a distribution i can install and kind of grow to learn linux with and it'll be capable when/if I'm a bit more advanced further down the road?
<mjt> what offlineimap does which rsync does not?
<bob2> Welly: very much so
<bob2> mjt: do it safely and handle moved messages and use imap and work in both directions
<Welly> cool.. i'm going to install it into vmware (am at work on my windows machine) and see how it is
<bob2> rsync on your maildirs is a terrible idea
<Welly> i tried gentoo last night on my machine at home.. that was fun :|
<Welly> still didn't get it installed
<thesilverhand> Welly: I switched to linux with ubuntu a few months back...it's definitely good to learn on
<Welly> wicked.. i'll give it a go
<An00b15> I love it
<Neil3> it seems a lot of brits are using ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
<An00b15> its nice to have a working desktop in a half an hour
<Dreamer3> i just copied in Maildir from my old box... is there no way to make dovecot "wake up" and see all the folders, etc?
<An00b15> I should have stayed Warty though
<Neil3> so when i do install ubuntu i can then install linux-k7 for the athlon kernel and stuff then use synaptic to get rid of the intel stuff?
<Neil3> the i386/686 or whatever?
<bob2> Dreamer3: imap servers don't generally like raw maildir
<thesilverhand> An00b15: why?
<bob2> Neil3: yeah
<Neil3> or is there a way when you install to get it to use the k7 kernel straight away?
<An00b15> thesilverhand, why else? Hoary is broken
<bob2> there's no point, and "no"
<bob2> hoary is not "broken"
<bob2> some particular things might be
<bob2> which I assume you have filed bugs on?
<thesilverhand> An00b15, I haven't had any trouble
<An00b15> looks pretty though
<An00b15> runs fast
<thesilverhand> it has bugs, yeah...it's still growing
<Dreamer3> bob2: yeah, but it'd be a lot faster than dragging all these already organized things into imap (and no copying disk space)
<An00b15> does your firefox crash?
<bob2> no
<thesilverhand> nope...if yours does, file a bug
<bob2> (if no one else has filed it)
<thesilverhand> well yeah :)
<An00b15> I'm not being negative
<An00b15> when I say broken thats what i mean
<An00b15> NOT FINISHED
<An00b15> hence
<An00b15> broke
<bob2> no
<bob2> please don't spread fud like that
<An00b15> it'll be "fixed" whe its ready
<bob2> it works great for thousands of people
<thesilverhand> broke would mean it was fine, and now it isn't
<An00b15> I knew that when I installed
<SO_SASSS> http://www.club2share.com
<bob2> if you have a specific issues, please file bugs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<thesilverhand> it's still growing and changing...unfinished and broken are very different
<An00b15> Firefox has crashed on my all day
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@we11198.emirates.net.ae]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> An00b15: then please file a bug
<bob2> An00b15: it works perfectly well for lots of other people
<An00b15> I updated to Hoary before and that did not happen
<bob2> including at least thesilverhand and I
<An00b15> what do i look like filing a bug from a system they know is unstable?
<thesilverhand> that's how they identify issues that need resolving
<An00b15> and you don't just file "bugs"
<mjt> btw, is there a way to "forward" $LANG over ssh connection?
<stvn> An00b15: because it's stable for a lot of ppl, so if it's unstable for you, something is probably wrong and needs to be fixed
<An00b15> you at least make sure thatas what it is
<An00b15> and not just your system
<bob2> An00b15: a clueless but valid bug is better than no bug at all
<scizzo_> An00b15: start firefox from a terminal?
<bob2> tho I know someone will make me eat those words someday
* stvn makes bob2 eats his words :p
<An00b15> scizzo_, and?
<bob2> An00b15: and observe the output
<An00b15> firefox
<bob2> I think you're turning a minor thing like filing a reproducible bug into a big deal for no reason
<bob2> mjt: yes
<An00b15> and the other mozilla based browesrs crashed
<An00b15> but dillo does not
<bob2> mjt: man ssh, look for .ssh/environment
<pvh> It looks like I'm missing a Python module to track my PC's stats with GDesklets. Can anyone help me?
<bob2> An00b15: there you go, that's useful information for your bug report
<Zotnix> Hey, I'm using glade2 here and I notice it can save with C, C++, or ada support.. anyway I can get Python support as well in there?
<An00b15> even the sefl installer from mozilla for firefox crashed
<mjr> Zot, use pyglade
<An00b15> its hit and miss
<An00b15> video seems to kill it
<An00b15> I think the mplayer plug is screwy
<bob2> Zotnix: those are dodgy options to generate code (ie a .c file which builds the UI)
<thesilverhand> even more info for the bug :)
<An00b15> the mplayer plugin loads the video but then never finishes
<mjr> it loads the gui from the glade file on the fly
<An00b15> I thought it was video related
<scizzo_> An00b15: try to see if you get any errors in the terminal
<bob2> Zotnix: it's considered waaaaaaaaaay better to just load the .xml file at runtime with libglade, which python can do using the modules in python-glade
<An00b15> but then I tried ot go to my bank online
<An00b15> and it kept crashing after I logged in
<mjt> bob2: this allows to *set* *any* variable in ~/.ssh/environment (not safe). I want to *forward* just $LANG, pretty like it forwards $TERM.
<An00b15> like it was choking on https
<Zotnix> bob2, what I'm currently able to do, however, I'm learning and would rather see the code.
<bob2> mjt: yes, that's not possible afaik
<bob2> mjt: kamion would know for sure
<bob2> Zotnix: hm, why? so you can learn python gtk programming?
<mjt> i see $TERM is handled in source, while $LANG isn't
<An00b15> there
<Dreamer3> bob2: copying over the maildir worked FINE, just had to go and subscribe to all the folders :)
<bob2> mjt: right
<An00b15> logged into the bank and it crashed
<Zotnix> bob2, yep.
<An00b15> did not do thjat earlier
<bob2> An00b15: there you go, file a bug
<mjt> . o O { file a bug }
<bob2> whinging on irc is about as pointless an activitry as there is
<mjt> all together now ;)
<Dreamer3> bob2: just fyi
<An00b15> seems if I empty the cache i have until it fills before it vrashes again
<bob2> except maybe hammering nails in your head
<An00b15> i dunno
<bob2> Dreamer3: ah, ok
<An00b15> whinning on an irc?
<Zotnix> I'm not learning using glade really, I'm making programs writing out everything without using glade. but I want to see how certain things are set up (accelerators, for example)
<An00b15> Thast what 317 ppl are doing here?
<bob2> An00b15: no
<mjt> wasting their time?
<Zotnix> I can't find good tutorials with examples on those so I figure maybe using glade could help me see how its done.
<An00b15> when they say join us on our channel for free support or concern etc. Thats what it is to you whinning?
<An00b15> oh boy
<bob2> An00b15: no
<bob2> of course not
<An00b15> Thats the Ubuntu spirit
<bob2> but I really think you should file a bug
<pvh> bob2: Hammering nails in your head was a popular practice for a while.
<An00b15> way to go
<bob2> An00b15: stop trolling
<bob2> no one ever said that
<pvh> bob2: Let me see if I can link you.
<bob2> we just suggested you file a bug
<bob2> please don't go off the handle
<An00b15> now I'm a troll?
<bob2> god
<An00b15> brother
<bob2> what is it about IRC that makes people go crazy?
<An00b15> what is it about IRC that makes people call others outta there name for no reason?
<pvh> bob2: http://www.ee0r.com/trepan.html
<bob2> please calm down
<An00b15> take your own advice
<bob2> I have
<An00b15> I did not call you a troll
<bob2> indeed
<mjt> folks stop this nonsense. right now.
<Neil3> is there a way when you install ubuntu to get it to use the k7 kernel and modules etc straight away?
<bob2> Neil3: no
<Neil3> dang
<bob2> Neil3: it will not give any significant gain, afaik
<mjt> how's that "straight away" ?
<Neil3> so its apt-get install linux-k7
<bob2> yes
<Neil3> and then trawling through to remove the i386 stuff
<Neil3> ok
<bob2> well, it's not that big a deal
* Neil3 rolls up his sleeves
<Neil3> :)
<bob2> one package to remove, one to install
<Neil3> would be nice if it recognised your cpu and installed the correct kernel
<mjt> Neil3: just make sure it boots ok BEFORE removing i386 kernel ;)
<Neil3> heheh
<An00b15> *** ExtensionManager:_updateManifests: no access privileges to application directory, skippin g.
<An00b15> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<An00b15> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<bob2> please don't paste stuff in here
<stvn> An00b15: how did you install firefox?
<An00b15> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<An00b15> stvn, via apt-get
<An00b15> I also tried the self installer from firefox
<mjt> speaking of firefox.. is it fair to have two sets of gecko stuff, for both firefox and thunderbird?
<An00b15> both crash
<An00b15> now it seems they don't like xorg?
<mjt> firefox works here with xorg from ubuntu just fine -- either original from mozilla.org, of .deb from debian, or .deb from ubuntu.
<bob2> mjt: no one has turned gecko into a proper library yet
<An00b15> (Details: serial 90 error_code 8 request_code 149 minor_code 3)
<An00b15>  no access privileges to application directory,
<An00b15> this should be easy to fix
<An00b15> just assign the proper privs
<An00b15> but to what
<mjt> it should not require that access
<An00b15> and whom I dunno
<mjt> An00b15: check all permissions in your ~/.mozilla-firefox
<stvn> An00b15: best thing to do is file a bug report, explaining how you installed it, what you tried and what errors it gives, than you can point people to the bugreport if you want to discuss it
<An00b15> k
<mjt> An00b15: if it tries to do something with its /usr/lib/... directories, when installation went wrong for some reason.
<An00b15> I just don't like fasle alarms
<mjt> maybe you tried to install some extensions?
<An00b15> hmmmm
<An00b15> I had some extentions installed form a previous installation yes
<mjt> where?
<An00b15> I kept my /home
<An00b15> and reinstalled Ubuntu
<An00b15> reinstalled
<An00b15> kept /home
<An00b15> what do you mean where?
<mjt> you answered my q.  in /home
<wm_eddie> migrating old home dirs is trouble some in the beginning huh...
<mjt> why?
<mjt> if user IDs match, it should be painless
<wm_eddie> well, in theory
<mjt> speaking of which... An00b15: do you own your own home dir and all inside it?
<An00b15> it was painless fo rthe most part
<An00b15> mjt, I sjopuld but I'm about to check ~./mozilla-firefox like you asked
<An00b15> one sec
<An00b15> I also had two of each extention installed in firefox
<An00b15> that could not have been good
<mjt> maybe just reinstall all local extensions.. at least, move everything out of ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins (of whatever it is) and try first w/o any exts, and if that works, try adding them one-by-one... maybe ;)
<mjt> and.. if you have some extensions installed in /usr/lib/..., you have to run mozilla as root once.
<topyli> An00b15: haven't been following this but when you change distros the UIDs often change so that the username is not enough for "owning" files and dirs
<An00b15> well user name and groups match
<An00b15> I dunno about the uids though
<topyli> An00b15: when i switched from mandrake to debian, i had to chown everything. debian has different (numeric) UIDs
<mpq> I just realized I can't think of a real reason to use linux
<theine> how come mplayer-586, mplayer-k7, ... cannot be found on my friend's athlon machine?
<mpq> I don't do any real work on my computer
<topyli> mpq: how sad
<theine> just mplayer-custom which does not work dur to illegal instructions
<An00b15> topyli, I di dthe same thing
<An00b15> (Gecko:7315): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Deprecated function.  User modifications to the MIME database are no longer supported.
<mpq> I had everything working perfectly and I had to screw it up by changing the operating system
<An00b15> I think thats the problem there
<An00b15> I just ran firfox as root
<An00b15> and still crashed on my banks site
<Cspnico> hi
<mpq> why did I think I could use this?
<topyli> An00b15: oh, so i have no clue. :) as i said, i haven't wathced your discussion, just joined the channel
<topyli> mpq: propaganda?
<mpq> I was told it was better than windows
<mjt> "after byuing my first computer... after dreaming about it for several years.. i just realized i don't know what to use it for..." ;)
<topyli> mpq: it is
<b_e_n_z> is there a way to pass kernel boot options when the install disk is booting?
<mpq> but I've never been this frustrated using computers before
<theine> mpg: for many of us it's the other way 'round
<topyli> mpq: rtfm ;)
<mpq> I can't figure out how to get anything working the way I had it in windows
<mpq> I don't think I can get anything working the way I had it
<Neil3> it takes time to learn the different ways
<theine> mpg: like what?
<Neil3> make a list of what you need
<mjt> i don't think it's supposed to work exactly as in windows. it's different OS, after all
<topyli> mpq: well, things do not work the way they do in windows
<mpq> first, it's q
<Neil3> and what you did in windows
<Neil3> and people will tell you linux alternatives
<theine> q?
<mpq> first off, the music player
<mpq> nothing in linux does what I need it to
<topyli> ok, let's fix it
<mpq> it's mpq, not mpg
<mjt> xmms isn't working?
<mjt> or isn't nice?
<mpq> xmms doesn't do what I need it to
<BiteMeBill> mpq: I completely disagree...  you seem to be moving too fast instead of trying to learn things and to work on one thing at a time.
<topyli> mpq: and what is that?
<wm_eddie> xmms sucks bad.
<mpq> I originally used itunes
<MeMa|Sorcerer> use rythmbox
<topyli> mpq: so you'll probably like rhythmbox more than xmms
<bob2> if you don't like linux, then stay with windows
<bob2> ubuntu will still be there another day
<MeMa|Sorcerer> :D
<MeMa|Sorcerer> its like iTunes
<Neil3> yeah bob2 is right, it's all about freedom of choice
<mpq> it had that whole music library thing, full unicode support, and it ripped cds perfectly
<topyli> bob2: sage advice
<mpq> I don't want to have to start over again
<theine> mpg: well then don't
<topyli> mpq: rhythmbox is what you want, really
<mpq> it's q not g
<mjt> heh
<theine> mpq: i'm terribly sorry
<topyli> hehe
<mpq> you're not the first to do that
<pisuke> hi.
<pisuke> just one question, mount: could not find any device /dev/loop
<pisuke> how can I enable the loop device?
<Neil3> bah 25 mins to download this thing
* Neil3 waits patiently
<bob2> pisuke: modprobe loop
<topyli> pisuke: what is your mount command that gives this error?
<pisuke> bob2, thx
<mpQ> problem with sound juicer: the artist information it retrieved is wrong
<mjt> well.. it's with everything. if you had some stuff created in some app running - on win, on mac, on linux, whatever, and the app does not work on other os, you're pretty much screwed
<selinium_> Hi all, I have just installed UBUNTU! It is my first stab at linux! Just one problem, my usb ports dont seem to work. Is there a way round this?
<bob2> that's not a problem with sound juicer
<bob2> it's a problem with whatever db it's using
<mpq> is there a way to get it to use gracenote?
<topyli> mpQ: that's not sound juicer's fault, it retrieves whatever is there
<Silesian> hey
<Neil3> ooh ooh i have a question
<mpq> how do I change what database it uses?
<Silesian> can i have a very quick question in regards to ubuntu installation ?
<bob2> when you say "gracenote", do you mean "cddb"?
<wm_eddie> selinium_: My Mother board has a bug, so my front USBs don't work correctly, but the ones on the back of the case work.  Have you tried that?
<Neil3> does ubuntu include the gimp-print drivers?
<bob2> Silesian: best to just ask
<mpq> does freedb support compilation cds with multiple artists?
<mpq> it doesn't have correct artist information for compilations
<topyli> mpq: not that i know
<mpq> then freedb is completely useless to me
<topyli> mpq: sorry about that
<mpq> I need to get sound juicer to use a different database
<mpq> how do I do that?
* Dreamer3 really wishes mpq would lose the attitude
<bob2> no, it's not useless
<wm_eddie> mpq: you know QL has a function that can split a tag into two different tags.
<mpq> I'm just in a bad mood
<bob2> it's imperfect
<bob2> we noticed
<wm_eddie> like composer out of artist...
<mpq> I can't get anything to work right
<selinium_> wm_eddie: Yeh, both the old USB 1.1 ports at the back and the new USB 2.0 Ports dont work. Would it be worth unplugging the USB 2.0 PCI before booting?
<bob2> anything seems to just be "freedb"
<bob2> mpq: try asking on the user list, since it seems no one here knows
<mpq> my old music player used gracenote
<topyli> mpq: you need support, but you're not handling this free support thing very well.
* randabis-laptop twiddles thumbs at bootstrap
<wm_eddie> selinium_: You should do a search for your PCI model in google.com/linux and see if there's any hits talking about non working usbs
<Silesian> during installation there is section about partitioning; can i tell ubuntu explicitly to install on for example / on hda5 and /boot on hda2 swap on /hda3?
<bob2> Silesian: yes
<Silesian> bob2; will other partitions will be left untouched?
<bob2> it does whatever you tell it to
<bob2> "yes"
<selinium_> wm_eddie: Cheers, I will have a scout around!
<Silesian> bob2; thx :)
<Silesian> cya :)
<theine> could anyone tell me how the mplayer-custom package actually works? is it supposed to always point to the appropriate mplayer package for the given CPU?
<randabis-laptop> poor mpq...he should have never killed windows lol
<wm_eddie> hmm...
<wm_eddie> how do I stop a USB device.
<topyli> theine: i think the "custom" part there is a pun, and it's a generic package for all i386's
<Neil3> i'd say if you like itunes so much and want stuff to just work then go for a mac
<Neil3> although its not free :(
<theine> topyli: actually i doubt that since it doesn't work on an AMD sempron
<randabis-laptop> I'd like a powerbook :p
<randabis-laptop> it'd put this ol' gateway to shame hehe
* wm_eddie is waiting for IBM to make POWER laptops.
<wm_eddie> I know they will one day.
<wm_eddie> and I"m going to buy one.
<topyli> theine: it doesn't really work on my duron either, but i think it's simply broken that's all
<randabis-laptop> ibm sold their pc business though wm_eddie
<topyli> theine: get mplayer elsewhere is what i say
<wm_eddie> randabis-laptop: Exactly, they produce a competetor to the IA-32/64 but they had to always make PCs because of Windows,  Now they are focusing all their power on the POWER architecture.
<theine> topyli: broken in the sense that it is probably compiled for intel CPU's
<wm_eddie> hopefully, that'll mean POWER desktops and laptops.
<theine> topyli: thus the error message ``illegal instruction''
<wm_eddie> I hope...
<randabis-laptop> wm_eddie, yeah, but what os would it run?
<topyli> theine: yes, that's what i get too
<Welly> I've downloaded a debian package right, and double clicked on it to install and am getting an error - "Couldn't display "/home/alastair/Desktop/ndiswrapper-source_1.0-1_i386.deb". there was an error launching the application"
<wm_eddie> randabis-laptop: Linux...
<Welly> any ideas?
<randabis-laptop> wm_eddie, true enough :p
<wm_eddie> Welly: dpkg -i foo.deb
<theine> topyli: when you search for mplayer with apt-cache, do you find mplayer-686, mplayer-k7,...
<theine> ?
<Welly> ok
<wm_eddie> damn 5 am...
<wm_eddie> I'm going to have to pull the ethernet plug out of this computer... I haven't gotten any work done ;_;
<BiteMeBill> wm_eddie: Where abouts are you from?
<wm_eddie> ?
<topyli> theine: i used to use christian marillat's debian repository, and got a working mplayer from there. but i think it's broken now as well since ubuntu and debian are too different now
<wm_eddie> you mean where I'm from?
<BiteMeBill> wm_eddie: Yes/
<BiteMeBill> Being that it's 515 there.
<wm_eddie> Pittsburgh...
<BiteMeBill> Damn Hello neighbor....
<BiteMeBill> Just west of Y-town here.
<theine> topyli: well, i guess i compile it from source then
<selinium_> Hi all, I am just making the transition from Windows to linux. I used to use UltraEdit for my text editor. Is there a decent Linux equivalent?
<topyli> theine: i'd get a source package from marillat and build it if i had to get mplayer right now
<Gusto_> hehe
<wm_eddie> selinium_: There are like a million editors for linux...
<theine> topyli: yeah, i'll do that
<Guybrush|Numb> selinium_ code editor or text editor ?
<wm_eddie> selinium_: or emacs :p
<wm_eddie> emacs is a class of it's own.
<Guybrush|Numb> eheh, true
<goldfish_> nano all the way!
<wm_eddie> or not...
<selinium_> I use it for php programming. I only installed Ubuntu today so this is all very new to me!
<selinium_> Complete newbie!
<wm_eddie> selinium_: check out bluefish
<Neil3> gedit does lots
<wm_eddie> Computer>System Configuration>Synaptic Package Manager
<wm_eddie> gedit does do lots.
<Neil3> tabbed editing is so good
<wm_eddie> selinium_: CTRL+F "bluefish"
<randabis-laptop> my bootstrap didn't take as long as I thought it would hehe
<wm_eddie> selinium_: Or brows the Editors section under "Sections" in that program
<randabis-laptop> emerging system now
<stuNNed> anyone running Hoary on a laptop?
<bigbubbanga> anyone know of a linux alternative to dvdshrink?
<theine> how can i easily install all the packages required for building something with 'apt-get source'?
<Guybrush|Numb> builddep
<randabis-laptop> stuNNed, I am
<theine> nevermind, i hust found out how to do it...
<stuNNed> Guybrush|Numb: not apt-get install build-essentials ?
<wm_eddie> bigbubbanga: DVD::RIP?
<stuNNed> randabis-laptop: any issues?
<bigbubbanga> i havent' tried that does it shrink?
<topyli> the same thing i ask every day just to make sure. anyone using p3nfs with success?
<bigbubbanga> and thats the package name?
<randabis-laptop> no, other than wireless networking not working ootb
<stuNNed> randabis-laptop: i'm currently running hoary on desktop and warty on laptop, would like to upgrade laptop but don't know if should risk it
<Guybrush|Numb> apt-get build-dep package, where `package' is the name of the package you're going to build
<selinium_> wm_eddie:  Bluefish isn't there :(
<stuNNed> randabis-laptop: why isn't wireless networking working for you?
<randabis-laptop> it WASN'T
<theine> Guybrush|Numb: yep, that's it
<wm_eddie> bigbubbanga: google it, you can find more info at the web site.  I don't know much about DVDs
<randabis-laptop> I had to use ndiswrapper
<Guybrush|Numb> stuNNed theine from APT-HOWTO
<stuNNed> oh ok, dang
<stuNNed> Guybrush|Numb: theine?
<wm_eddie> selinium_: hmm right click on the desktop and open a terminal
<stuNNed> Guybrush|Numb: so 'apt-get build-dep package' will install gcc and all of that?
<Guybrush|Numb> stuNNed: the other guy interested :)
<wm_eddie> do cd /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guybrush|Numb> stuNNed, i suppose it does :)
<theine> Guybrush|Numb: what about runtime dependencies?
<wm_eddie> and then do sudo wget 'http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list'
<topyli> stuNNed: you need to do build-depend first
<selinium_> wm_eddie: k
<Guybrush|Numb> theine: i suppose those are included in the package you build from source
<wm_eddie> selinium_: then run Synaptic again and click on the Reload button
<theine> Guybrush|Numb: hmmm, you think so?
<king_arthur> hi guys
<Guybrush|Numb> theine: i suppose so :) you end up with a .deb with the appropriate deps
<Guybrush|Numb> theine: but don't sue me if i'm wrong
<stuNNed> topyli: ah ok then
<king_arthur> this is ubuntu running on an old apple powerbook G3... I am impressed
<theine> Guybrush|Numb: no no, that sounds very reasonable, but how do I resolve those dependencies then? with dpkg?
<selinium_> wm_eddie: on do cd /etc/apt/sources.list it says not a directory
<topyli> stuNNed: just install wajig and you can forget most of this. i always do "wajig build foo" :)
<Guybrush|Numb> theine: that's my ipothesis
<mjt> selinium_: s/cd/vi/ ;)
<Guybrush|Numb> theine: i'll go check right now
<wm_eddie> oops
<theine> Guybrush|Numb: cool
<king_arthur> btw anybody here using ubuntu ppc
<wm_eddie> do cd /etc/apt/
<im_high> was
<selinium_> wm_eddie k
<im_high> now im gettin a fuckin blackscreen after install of osx
<im_high> haha
<im_high> i trashed ubuntu cuz it couldnt handle the ndiswrapper driver
<im_high> being im on ppc
<topyli> im_high: what' a non-workiing osx?
<wm_eddie> im_high: ....
<mjt> ugh, ndiswrapper is a very evil thing... ;)
<topyli> im_high: sorry, i seem to be typing like i were high :)
<im_high> ya what are you talkin about
<im_high> haha
<wm_eddie> can ndiswrapper things even run on ppc?
<selinium_> wm_eddie: do I need to be logged in at root level?
<mjt> wm_eddie: nope, it's not a CPU emulator
<im_high> u can get root though on ubuntu
<im_high> sudo su
<im_high> then change password
<wm_eddie> selinium_: kind of.  we just do sudo
<wm_eddie> don't listen to im_high
<wm_eddie> although he's right.
<im_high> lol what
<topyli> i'm never root on any distro
<stuNNed> topyli: wajig avail through ubuntu as .deb?
<wm_eddie> but it's simpler to just use sudo
<topyli> stuNNed: i guess it's in universe
<im_high> simpler?
<im_high> su
<im_high> pw
<im_high> make
<robsta> hi
<im_high> not too hard
<wm_eddie> sudo -s does the same thing.
<mjt> don't compile sources as root, btw
<Neil3> righty ho folks i'm copying the iso across my network now to be burned woohoo!
<topyli> stuNNed: wajig did everything via sudo way before ubuntu was born :)
<wm_eddie> sudo is a FreeBSD thing I think...
<stuNNed> topyli: for debian specific?
<topyli> yes
<selinium_> wm_eddie: I am  in /etc/apt. what now?
<wm_eddie> and then do sudo wget 'http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list'
<wm_eddie> see if that works...
<mjt> lol
<Neil3> right its burning
<selinium_> k
<mjt> wm_eddie: s/see if/pray/ ;)
<wm_eddie> it works...
<wm_eddie> I was referring to wget replacing his old sources.list.
<mjt> just kidding ;)
<TreadingSoftl1> what's the easiest way to create a .deb package (for personal use) out my gtk-sharp compilation ... without installing it?
<im_high> eddie why wouldnt u want root anyways
<selinium_> wm_eddie: I have a > promt now
<Guybrush|Numb> stuNNed: actually apt-get build-dep gets gcc and all the stuff
<topyli> stuNNed: see http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html . wajig rocks very seriously
<stuNNed> Guybrush|Numb: aha! :)
<wm_eddie> im_high: its a little safer if there's no root password to be hacked.
<stuNNed> topyli: okeiz
<im_high> someone can hack user acc and type sudo su
<wm_eddie> selinium_: no do sudo apt-get update
<wm_eddie> now*
<wm_eddie> then close the terminal and run Synaptic again.
<im_high> if u have 2 passwords...it would be mroe diff if u kept logged into the non su
<TreadingSoftl1> what's the easiest way to create a .deb package (for personal use) out my gtk-sharp compilation ... without installing it?
<topyli> im_high: no-one knows my box has a user named "topyli", but they do know there's "root". so brute force attacks against root are more expected
<mjt> selinium_: you still see the > prompt?  You haven't closed the ' at the end it seems
<im_high> good pt
<mjt> selinium_: if at the > prompt, hit Ctrl+C and try again (wget command)
<Gusto_> how do I connect to a ftp using ssl ?
<stuNNed> topyli: mind if i /query you about something?
<wm_eddie> mjt: Oh oops, I didn't notice :) thanks
<topyli> stuNNed: go ahead
<mjt> selinium_: and this time, ensure you have two 's - at both sides of the url
<Guybrush|Numb> theine: the runtime dependencies are embedded in the compiled .deb, you should solve them with dpkg (i checked)
<wm_eddie> selinium_: you can access your last used commands by pressing the up key
<mjt> nod
<topyli> stuNNed: let's see if it works on gaim which i'm using right now :)
<theine> Guybrush|Numb: nice, thanks a lot
<Guybrush|Numb> theine: you welcome, happy to be of any help
<Gusto_> anyone know a gui ftp client that is capable of connecting to a ftp server using ssl encryption?
<Neil3> gftp?
<Welly> having a problem with installing ndiswrapper, when i run the apt-get tool, using the command line specified, I get "E: couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils".. any suggestions?
<theine> Gusto_: the lftp package might be compiled with ssl support
<Guybrush|Numb> Gusto_: check out, most clients will encrypt only the control connection
<selinium_> wm_eddie || mjt : I keyed sudo wget 'http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list & sudo apt-get update But still no bluefish!
<wm_eddie> ???
<wm_eddie> selinium_: what does apt-cache search bluefish print?
<selinium_> What do I key? Sorry!
<Guybrush|Numb> selimium_: you should move the sources.list file in /etc/apt and then run apt-get update
<wm_eddie> in a terminal "apt-cache search bluefish" (without the quotes)
<selinium_> wm_eddie: root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # apt-cache search bluefish
<selinium_> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt #
<selinium_> nothing!
<christianp> hi all
<wm_eddie> what about "ls /etc/apt/"
<mjt> apt-get update completed successefully, right?
<christianp> a question: how can i run alsaconf
<bob2> you don't need to
<wm_eddie> I bet wget got smart on us and renamed the remote one.
<christianp> what's the package i need to run alsaconf?
<Guybrush|Numb> my bet, eddie
<mjt> wm_eddie: it doesn't do such weird things
<bob2> christianp: why do you want to run it?
<Guybrush|Numb> christianp: packages.debian.org
<selinium_> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # ls /etc/apt/
<selinium_> apt.conf.d  sources.list  sources.list.1
<christianp> bob2, my sound doesn't work
<mjt> er
<wm_eddie> selinium_: mv sources.list.1 sources.list
<mjt> strange
<wm_eddie> then do apt-get update
<mjt> i haven't noticied wget does that
<Guybrush|Numb> it does to avoid overwrite, mjt
<Guybrush|Numb> :)
<Neil3> well here i go to install ubuntu, wish me luck!
<defnop> good luck :)
<Neil3> ta
<Guybrush|Numb> you won't need any :)
<defnop> lol
<mjt> crossing fingers... ;)
<Neil3> its getting all my data back that worries me the most
<Neil3> my evolution email and stuff
<[Spooky] > Hello, anyone know any good RC4 crypting programe ?
<selinium_> Ready for this! Large paste coming up!
<mjt> no
<Guybrush|Numb> anybody noticed slow dns lookups when IPV6 is active (default) ?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<randabis-laptop> it sucks
<mjt> selinium_: for pastes, use #flood or http://pastebin.com
<selinium_> k
<Guybrush|Numb> selinium_ large pastes will probably get you kicked
<mjt> (i prefer pastebin)
<christianp> Guybrush|Numb, what's the right package for alsaconf?
<Guybrush|Numb> randabis-laptop, did you refer to me ?
<mjt> christianp: alsa-utils
<Guybrush|Numb> dunno, search on http://packages.debian.org
<Guybrush|Numb> try helping yourself
<Guybrush|Numb> :) works best
<bob2> I really doubt alsaconf will help at all
<bloggs> Guybrush - If you don't already know (you probably do though) there's a way to disable IPV6 in the http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<mjt> christianp: discover the util: apt-cache search alsaconf
<Guybrush|Numb> bloggs: thanks, i disabled it yesterday, but it took weeks to discover those were related
<Guybrush|Numb> i mean IPV6 and slow dns lookups
<mjt> bloggs: how about all programs that tries to getnameinfo(AF_UNSPEC) which results in AAAA nameserver queries? ;)
<[Spooky] > Anyone know any good RC4 crypting program ?
<selinium_> wm_eddie || mjt : http://pastebin.com/240062  :)
<kzm> hi!
<bloggs> mjt - whoosh, in English please :)
<bob2> [Spooky] : gpg
<bob2> [Spooky] : but using something more secure, like AES
<wm_eddie> selinium_: Is synaptic open?
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  openssl ?
<wm_eddie> if it is close it.
<wm_eddie> then try again
<kzm> Does anybody know where the (/&% warty has its manual pages for system calls?
<selinium_> wm_eddie: yep
<bob2> or twofish
<bob2> kzm: manpages-dev, same as debian
<[Spooky] > i mean for crypting/decrypting files
<Guybrush|Numb> i repeat myself, openssl :)
<[Spooky] > gpg dont seems to work so well...
<bob2> in what way?
<bob2> it encrypts files for me just fine.
<[Spooky] > bob2: decrypt...
<kzm> Ah!
<bob2> and decrypt
<selinium_> wm_eddie: Hallalujah!
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: you can encrypt/decrypt files with openssl ?
<mjt> bloggs: i haven't looked at the wiki page you talked about above, but i *guess* it's about setting an alias for ipv6 module... But still, every app out there will still try to lookup AAAA DNS records (for IPv6) before asking for A records (IPv4) - there's no way to disable that i think.
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  if i remember correctly, yes
<wm_eddie> yeah, now you should have 11,000 or so programs you can install.
<Guybrush|Numb> man enc
<wm_eddie> including java and w32codecs
<bob2> mjt: if you have no ipv6 addresses on any interfaces they won't
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  apt-get install openssl    and then man enc
<christianp> mjt, it says: alsa-utils is already the newest version. :(
<bob2> christianp: why do you think alsaconf will help?
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: ok leet me try...
<wm_eddie> christianp: alsaconf is removed in Ubuntu because it's old and buggy
<christianp> wm_eddie, ah, ok
<wm_eddie> christianp: So you could do what I did, and download the src.deb and build it.
<selinium_> wm_eddie: I have marked Bluefish and Weblint for installation. What do I do now?
<mjt> bob2: my nameserver logs are full of AAAA queries, yet NO local machine have IPv6 address on any interface ;)
<Guybrush|Numb> It does symmetrical encryption and decryption in all  supported algos
<wm_eddie> selinium_: Click apply
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: hm allready had openssl
<pisuke> anyone can help me? root@mazinger ~ # chroot /mnt
<pisuke> chroot: /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<bob2> mjt: even on loopback?
<Guybrush|Numb> then man enc
<bob2> pisuke: it's telling you the problem
<bob2> pisuke: /bin/bash doesn't exist in the chroot
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: allreay there :)
<mjt> bob2: cat /etc/modprobe.d/local
<mjt> install ipv6 /bin/true
<pisuke> bob2, thx again
<selinium_> wm_eddie: in the summary it has a list of files to not be upgraded? Do these need to be upgraded at some point?
<bob2> mjt: well, ok, but you're sure it's not loaded?
<bob2> I don't even know if module-init-tools cares about modprobe.d anymore
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: hm man enc works but not enc <command>
<wm_eddie> selinium_: You might as well, it only takes a second.
<bloggs> mjt - The guide basically says that in firefox address box type "about:config" and you get heaps of firefox options - find "network.dns.disableIPv6" and set it to true.
<[Spooky] > strange...
<mjt> bob2: modprobe in m-i-t is the ONLY util that checks modprobe.conf, since the day one ;)
<wm_eddie> selinium_: click on the mark all upgrades button then click on the smart-upgrade button and then click on the apply button.
<mjt> bob2: and yes i'm pretty certain the damn thing is NOT loaded ;)
<bob2> ok
<wm_eddie> that process should really be automated....
<selinium_> wm_eddie: Already done!
<mjt> but bloggs suggestion is.. interesting. lemme try...
<christianp> wm_eddie, the problem is i discover debian(in my old laptop) few months ago and in the new laptop i wanted ubuntu (more stable i think), but nothing works (sound, batterystatus,mouse tablet, modem,...) :(((
<mjt> . o O { nothing works }
<mjt> sad.
<wm_eddie> christianp: I have that problem too (with my 600E)
<christianp> but with debian(and old laptop) all works!!!
<selinium_> Ok then, As a windows user I had zone alarm firewall and Norton. Do i need equivalents?
<wm_eddie> I installed a 2.4 kernel, and messed with xf86config to get APM and my track point working.
<mjt> norton what?
<mjt> norton commander? ;)
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  openssl enc commands
<wm_eddie> selinium_: Ubuntu doesn't have any outward facing services, so not really.
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  from the man page: The program can be called either as openssl ciphername or openssl enc
<Guybrush|Numb>        -ciphername.
<selinium_> mjt: Internet Security - sofeware firewalls and Virus scanning. Like I said I am new to LINUX!
<bob2> by default
<wm_eddie> selinium_: But there are a LOT of firewall programs for linux if you really need one.
<bob2> you could install stuff that you might want to firewall in some way
<mjt> (for ones who don't know: norton commander aka nc is (was) a "file manager" for ms-dos, in days before windows-3.1)
<christianp> ok, i think i'll try other distro. Sad, but quick
<christianp> :((
<bob2> oh well
<wm_eddie> selinium_: As for viruses, don't worry about it.
<mjt> i don't think other distros will work better
<wm_eddie> christianp: SuSE 8.2 worked very well on my 600e......
<wm_eddie> too slow...
<topyli> selinium_: the linux kernel features a firewall. virus scanning is something you need of you run a server with windows clients
<selinium_> Cheers everyone, you have been fabulous!
<topyli> yeah!
<wm_eddie> if only every newbie were as nice as selinium....
<topyli> hehe
<wm_eddie> anyway, I really must go, I start work in 4 hours and I still have two homework assignments to complete.
* Guybrush|Numb agrees with wm_eddie
<Guybrush|Numb> bye
* topyli strokes wm_eddie's homework with a magic touch
<bloggs> ciao
<wm_eddie> topyli: don't do perverted things to my homework ><
* wm_eddie ^A^Ds
<topyli> heh
<Guybrush|Numb> bloggs: thanks for the ipv6 disabling link, i missed that one
<kzm> bob2, thanks -- sorry for the delay, but now I found what I was looking for
<kzm> that is -- not quite: anybody know how clock(3), times(2) et al, behave in the presence of leap seconds?
<Guybrush|Numb> anyone knows if sounds on events are supported in xchat 2.0.8 (the one in warty) ?
* kzm worries too much, perhaps.
<chrissturm> leap seconds?
<kzm> leap seconds.
<besan_pas> hi to everyone
<chrissturm> when do they happen?
<kzm> as in 23:59:60
<bob2> chrissturm: every few years
<kzm> once in a while
<bob2> a year is not an integer number of seconds
<besan_pas> i have one problem, can somebody help me?
<besan_pas> please?
<Neill> what is the problem
<kzm> dec 31 or ... july? 31
<Guybrush|Numb> besan_pas: write down the problem
<bob2> so sometimes they add extra ones when the error is > one second
<besan_pas> i downloaded array3 and when i trie to install
<chrissturm> bob2: is there an url for this?
<besan_pas> i have no desktop installed
<kzm> Rant: the nice thing about POSIX (gettimeofday) is that it reports the number of seconds since the epoch -- which is easily converted into UTC.  Unfortunatly, the epoch is moved at leap seconds
<bob2> chrissturm: google for "leap seconds" and you'll no doubt find millions
<kzm> Whish is a mess.
<chrissturm> huh, muine is such a great media player. needs to move to main
<bob2> er
<bob2> I dont think leap seconds affect the epoch at all
<besan_pas> when i type "startx" i get nothing
<bob2> they just affect the value you get when you converyt seconds-from-the-epoch to human-readable time
<besan_pas> how to install array 4, is it better to install warthy, then upgrade or clear install array4 ?
* Guybrush|Numb thinks bob2 is right
<besan_pas> how to install array 4, is it better to install warthy, then upgrade or clear install array4 ?
<kzm> Yes, they do.  POSIX defines the gettimeofday to return the result of a formula involving the current UTC time
<chrissturm> besan: if you have an array4 cd just install from it
<bob2> that's sick
<kzm> So Linux slows down the clock during a leap second....it's a mess :-)
<Guybrush|Numb> chrissturm, enlighten me, wtf is array3/4 ?
<besan_pas> ok thanks
<chrissturm> guybrush: its the test install cds for hoary. look into the channel topic
<kzm> And POSIX also got the leap day wrong, so it will be miss the leap year in 2100
<Welly> I'm definitely warming to this ubuntu.. looks pretty good
* Guybrush|Numb feels dumb
<Welly> fun bit will be installing it at home and keeping my win2k install
<Guybrush|Numb> you're right, did not know that was the name
<bob2> kzm: sometimes I wonder how drunk they were when posix was voted on
<kzm> You can say lots of nice things about POSIX, but most of it would probably not be true. :-)
<bob2> hahaha
<chrissturm> kzm: lol
<Guybrush|Numb> nice 1
* kzm has to eat lunch now.
<kzm> Thanks for the man pages!
<Guybrush|Numb> anyone knows if custom sounds on events are supported in xchat 2.0.8 (the one in warty) ?
<[Spooky] > well openssl enc dosent work...
<[Spooky] > anyone have any other program ?
<bob2> gpg
<bob2> assuming you're not fixated on rc4
<bob2> (which, iirc, is not considered secure, and is patent-encumbered)
<[Spooky] > bob2: yes i am :)
<bob2> why?
<[Spooky] > bob2: its used by my "Windows" friends...
<bob2> you should tell them to use something more secure if they're going to send you encrypted files
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  would you please explain me ur problem with openssl ?
<bob2> and I wouldn't assume that random ecnryption programs use the same output format as each other
<bob2> tell them to use pgp, basically
<Guybrush|Numb> or openssl or anything that is multi platform :)
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: "openssl enc -d -rc4 -in Screen.PNG -out Screen.png" and it says: bad magic number
<bob2> 21:30:28           bob2 | and I wouldn't assume that random ecnryption programs use the same output format as each other
<bob2> that would seem to be the case
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  the source file was encrypted with what ?
<[Spooky] > rc4
<Guybrush|Numb> i suppose a "windows" program, duh ?
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: yes
<Guybrush|Numb> [Spooky]  My advice, and bob2's i suppose, is to get your friends to use a portable encryption suite
<bob2> like pgp
<Guybrush|Numb> with the added bonus of a secure encryption algo
<bob2> which gpg can interoperate with
<[Spooky] > Guybrush|Numb: ok so rc4 isnt OS indipendant ?
<bob2> rc4 isn't the problem
<Guybrush|Numb> the algo is, i suppose it is the program your friends use that is not
<bob2> the problem is the output format of their program
* Guybrush|Numb shuts up and lets bob do the talking :)
<bob2> openssl is assuming encrypted files have some structure which is different to what your friends produced
<bob2> OpenPGP is a standard for, amongst other things, the format of encrypted files.
<bob2> PGP and GPG (the Free one one Linux) can read and write it using a variety of algorithms.
<[Spooky] > ok
<bob2> I'm surprised anyone uses anythign else except as a toy
<shock> hi all
<surrounder> hi shock
<christianp> does anyone can help me in configuring sound and battery in my laptop?
<lup|gnometogtk> I have a site that crashes firefox
<lup|gnometogtk> can I start firefox in debug mode
<lup|gnometogtk> or something?
<Guybrush|Numb> report to firefox developers
<TreadingSoftl1> lup|gnometogtk: what site?
<lup|gnometogtk> TreadingSoftl1, http://www.occ.be/site.php?id=inschrijvingen
<lup|gnometogtk> poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=16, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=17, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}] , 8, 0) = 1
<lup|gnometogtk> gettimeofday({1108036239, 178130}, NULL) = 0
<lup|gnometogtk> seems to repeat that a lot
<lup|gnometogtk> and the app it self seems to hang
<Silesian> will grub be configured by ubuntu installation so that i will be able to boot back to windows?
<surrounder> Silesian: yes
<Guybrush|Numb> yes
<Silesian> thx :)
<Thom_UltraSPARC> fabbione: are you the fabio wokring on the SPARC port in his free time?
<fabbione> Thom_UltraSPARC: yes
<Thom_UltraSPARC> fabbione: how far is the port along? any idea on when it reaches a useable state?
<zombics> i have a sound problem on ubuntu :\ i have the onbored sound card(ePox 8kda3j) it worked but after a reboot it sudenlt stoped working
<jdub> hi Thom_UltraSPARC
<fabbione> Thom_UltraSPARC: it should be possible to install
<Guybrush|Numb> zombics, is it a via82xx chip ?
<Thom_UltraSPARC> fabbione: and how would one do that? im used to basic .iso installs or ftp installs. how does ubuntu hanle this?
<Guybrush|Numb> the integrated sound i mean
<fabbione> Thom_UltraSPARC: yes. you can use either tftp install or mini.iso and install via network
<fabbione> I need to shutdown all my services
<fabbione> brbr
<zombics> Guybrush|Numb, Nforce3 chip
<zombics> Guybrush|Numb, but i think the sound is via
<TreadingSoftly> lup|gnometogtk: yep that crashed my firefox too
<zombics> Card: NVidia CK8S Chip: Realtek id 90  Item: Master [Off] 
<zombics> this is what alsa mixer told me.
<zombics> but i cant find why its OFF :/
<Guybrush|Numb> nope then, i had a couple of glitches with latest via82xx chips
<Guybrush|Numb> had to install 2.6.10 to solve them
<Guybrush|Numb> sorry
<zombics> thx anyway
<Guybrush|Numb> anyway, on my machine, due to impossibility to use the hardware mixing of nforce2 audio
<Guybrush|Numb> i reverted to a good old PCI sblive :-|
(b_e_n_z/#ubuntu) did you guys use acpi=noirq in the boot kernel options?
(TreadingSoftly/#ubuntu) b_e_n_z: i know the ipw2100 site says that, but remember that firmware should be just an update to information stored on the network card ... it shouldn't need to continually reside on your system. In any case, I never had to fiddle with firmware to get it working. If you need it though, can't you download it from the ipw2100 site?
(souki/#ubuntu) no more sound since upgrade kernel 2.6.8.1 -> 2.6.10  (intel8x0). any idea?
<shock> er
<shock> i dont have any ideas not concerning sex
<shock> so
<shock> ...
<shock> someone else?
<b_e_n_z> TreadingSoftly: yea that would mean i have to download it from eth1 (the wired nic)
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: well, can't you?
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: i didn't change the default boot options
<b_e_n_z> TreadingSoftly: you installed ubuntu version 4.10?
<imi> how would warty run an 800mhz ibm t23 with 256 megs ram?
<Thom_Holwerda> mmm when the installer on the mini-iso for sparc asks for hostname of the debian archive mirror i should select sparc.ubuntu.com (i guess), but what dir should i use? ubuntu-sparc/dists/hoary/?
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: yes, originally, now running Hoary
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: but wireless was working on Warty
<surrounder> imi: probably quite ok
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione, somehow you came in at exactly the right moment :)
<b_e_n_z> very strange...
<surrounder> imi: I run it on a 1 Ghz with 384 MB and it runs perfect
<Thom_Holwerda> i just asked:
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: indeed
<Thom_Holwerda> "mmm when the installer on the mini-iso for sparc asks for hostname of the debian archive mirror i should select sparc.ubuntu.com (i guess), but what dir should i use? ubuntu-sparc/dists/hoary/?"
<tinster> TreadingSoftly, d3vic3 I have a similar problem
<imi> surrounder: good cause the decision came down to gentoo or ubuntu, but compiling OOo for a day is ridicolous
<tinster> I know the WEP key is good
<fabbione> sparc.ubuntu.com and dir is ubuntu-sparc/
<b_e_n_z> all T40's are the same right?  mine is bought outside the usa
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: also on a Thinkpad T40?
<Thom_Holwerda> ah ok
<Thom_Holwerda> thank you
<surrounder> imi: gentoo has god OpenOffice-bin too
<tinster> no, TreadingSoftly..
<tinster> Acer
<surrounder> *got
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: no there are many different models... mine is UK... and not all T40s have ipw2100 of course
<tinster> it's a dual boot. and Windows detects the signal ..
<surrounder> imi: I'd say try them both and see what suits you best
<ArdieM> The following packages have been kept back:
<ArdieM>   contact-lookup-applet evolution evolution-data-server evolution-exchange
<ArdieM> and so on
<imi> surrounder: i already did. but not on the laptop
<tinster> I can see the cells on iwspy
<ArdieM> why are that 14 upgrades kept back ?
<surrounder> imi: aah okay
<imi> just got it from ebay
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: did you enter your WEP in the form XXXX-XXXX-...-XXXX-XX (the hyphens are important)?
<tinster> I can see the details and they're right. but no dhcp offers :(
<tinster> yes, they are, TreadingSoftly :) I saw the note in the FAQ/Guide
<b_e_n_z> many users with centrino have to put acpi=noirq as kernel boot option for wireless and sound to function
<b_e_n_z> according to the forums
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: perhaps.... but wasn't necessary for either on my T40
<tinster> nor on my Acer
<Guybrush|Numb> surrounder: if you install gentoo to use bins, go debian (or better ubuntu) :)
<TreadingSoftly> b_e_n_z: unless that's somehow the default
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: doesnt seem to work-- no valid release file
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: that's a problem with sparc.u.c
<surrounder> Guybrush|Numb: only bin I ever used is OOo with gentoo
<fabbione> right now i don't have the time to check
<Thom_Holwerda> ok, np
<tinster> um. is it significant that I entered the wep key as lower case but the display converted it to upper case?
<fabbione> gimme 10 minutes please
<tinster> I'm grabbing at straws here :)
<Thom_Holwerda> sure, no problem :)
<Guybrush|Numb> surrounder: eheh i suppose the "compile anything from source" philosophy must me practical usefulness at some point
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: possible
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: mine is uppercase on my router and uppercase in my WEP entry on Ubuntu
<Guybrush|Numb> s/me/meet/
<tinster> TreadingSoftly: ah, I see..
<tinster> the odd thing is, I did part of the net install via Wifi. The install CD picked up the signal just fine
<tinster> then I plugged in the ethernet cable for the updates and next time I tried wifi, nothing
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: yeah -- i think the install config works differently
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: i assume you have actually activated eth0
<tinster> now ?
<tinster> no, I'm on IRC from another machine
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: or tried to before...
<tinster> wireless is eth1
<tinster> and yes, I've tried to activate
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: interesting, it's eth0 on mine
<tinster> the GUI just hangs for a bit and returns (but does nothing)
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: ah... so GUI not doing you much good there
<tinster> dhclient and ifup both look around for a dhcp offer but can't find any
<tinster> my next try is to actually put in a MAC and details for a specific cell
<tinster> into network/interfaces
<tinster> see if that will work
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: does you iwconfig not provide a MAC?
<Dark_Kyo> anyone know how alsa output a sound none satured?
<tinster> no, it does not
<tinster> Cell: 00:00: ...
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: mine says Access Point 00:09:... it doesn't say anything about "Cell"
<tinster> iwlist, however, does return several nearby cells
<tinster> TreadingSoftly, this isn't a home network, so I suspect there are multiple APs ? (guessing)
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: well, even if it was, there might be other nearby wireless networks
<tinster> no
<tinster> out in the boonies here :)
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: what command do you use with iwlist to get a list of cells?
<tinster> iwlist eth1 scan
<ArdieM> isnt there any configuration assisstant for configuring the sound ??? like alsaconf ...
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: and does one of those cells match your router?
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: or access point?
<tinster> TreadingSoftly, I think we can pick any one of those, it doesn't matter
<tinster> anything in range is ok (provided you have the proper key)
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: they all have the same key?
<Dark_Kyo> after set pcm up to 70 % i have a sound satured
<tinster> yes
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<ArdieM> hello ?
<tinster> I think it's something to do with the wep key (or how I'm entering it). I'll tinker with it some more
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: yes, you can check it with iwlist key
<TreadingSoftly> tinster: are you on the right channel for the cells?
<tinster> TreadingSoftly: I'm not sure how you check the channel ? can you explicitly set it anywhere ?
<tinster> channel 6 is what it's set to
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: almost done.. just a few secs
<ArdieM> ardiem@chillout:~ $ echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ArdieM> fglrx
<TreadingSoftly> i _think_ you can set it with iwconfig eth<no> channel <no>
<ArdieM> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<ArdieM> why ??
<Thom_Holwerda> fabionne: thanks already :) this might finally end my search for a linux distr for ultrasparc
<runenes> Can I get somewhere the 2.6.10 kernel with the stock ubuntu options and with the latest inotify patch?
<blah09> apt-get install linux-2.6.10 i think
<Noesis> anybody know if i can install debian packages straight onto ubuntu ?
<Guybrush|Numb> Noesis, you can
<Thom_Holwerda> yup you can
<Guybrush|Numb> and even the other way around
<Noesis> wow, that is super!
<Guybrush|Numb> i used the pretty MythTV packages of ubuntu on sarge
<Thom_Holwerda> aure it is, ain't it
<Thom_Holwerda> *sure
<Guybrush|Numb> apt-get all the way!
<Noesis> i have requested cds from site, but cannot wait. anybody in cape town area?
<Thom_Holwerda> not quite .qpr, but .deb is extremely close :D
<blah09> qpr?
<Guybrush|Numb> don't have dsl/cable ?
<Thom_Holwerda> qpr is the extension for the package management on qnx
<blah09> hey does anyone know of a good platform shoot em up game that runs natively in linux?
<Noesis> no Guybrush, dial up only.
<siridhar> what is the Linux kernel version in Ubuntu (warty)? is it Linux 2.6.x?
<blah09> 2.6.8
<siridhar> k
<siridhar> trying ubuntu in vmware
<Guybrush|Numb> Noesis: that sucks... :-| i'm too far away to be of any help anyway :)
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: re
<Noesis> where are you from
<Noesis> ?
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: that error usually comes out when the archive is not validate properly
<ArdieM> how can i install a .deb ??
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: should work now?
<jack__> ArdieM: debpkg -i xxx.deb
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: it can happen if you started installing while sparc.ubuntu.com was rsyncing from the internal archive
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: i dunno. i don't have the power to either verify or fix it
<ArdieM> jack__: thanx
<zootropo> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Guybrush|Numb> Noesis: Italy, not of any help
<Noesis> lol, not at all Guybrush|Numb
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: i will try to check later (in 20 minutes or so)
<Thom_Holwerda> ok
<fabbione> it can also be because the new d-i needs to be built on sparc
<fabbione> unfortunatly sparc is 1 day behind
<fabbione> due to some mirroring problems towards the buildd
<Thom_Holwerda> mmm ok as it doesnt seem to work atm-- im patient :)
<Thom_Holwerda> (luxuery of having mutliple machines :D) ;)
<Guybrush|Numb> Noesis: isn't there some sort of local Linux Users Group to contact ?
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: also, when i manually browse to ~/ubuntu-sparc/ i indeed see no Release file
<zombics> what's the pack name of Glib and GTK+ on ubuntu?
<zombics> (i want to apt-get it)
<Guybrush|Numb> apt-cache search asd
<Gaaruto> hi
<zombics> when i am tring to compile a program it told me "libnjb) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them." how can i fix this?
<Gaaruto> anybody knows how to install audigy ls sound card ?
<jack__> zombics: you probably need the xxx-dev package of that library. Just download it
<zombics> jack__, i allredy have it :/
<jack__> you have the dev package?
<zombics> yea
<zombics> sudo apt-get install libnjb-dev libnjb-dev is already the newest version.
<jack__> then i dunno, that was the usual solution in all the cases i had that problem
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: still around?
<Guybrush|Numb> zombics, try to discover what it is looking for
<Guybrush|Numb> and then eventually symlink as appropriate
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: am now
<joa> hi
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: try to boot using DEBCONF_PRIORITY=medium
<fabbione> and use the same parameters for archive
<fabbione> sparc.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-sparc
<Thom_Holwerda> and where do i enter DEBCONF_PROIRITY-medium? im kinda new to debian :)
<zombics> Guybrush|Numb, it is looking for libnjb.pc how can i find it \ symlink it?
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: do you know the OBP?
<Thom_Holwerda> yup
<joa> please help, how can I configure function keys on a toshiba laptop?
<Guybrush|Numb> find / -name libnjb.pc
<fabbione> ok> boot cdrom DEBCONF_PRIORITY=medium
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: same if you boot from the net..
<Thom_Holwerda> ok, already figured something like that
<Guybrush|Numb> you find where your copy is, where he wants it, and then symlink as appropriate
<zombics> hmmm he dint find it :/
<Thom_Holwerda> mmm DEBCONF_PRIORITY=medium has eithr bad syntax or describes a label wich is not present in silo.conf
<Thom_Holwerda> weird
<wdh> joa, you should search the wiki for that.. im quite sure it is mentioned there..
<wdh> or look for preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<joa> ok, thanks wdh
<Guybrush|Numb> zombics, that won't be easy then
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: ah right.. you get silo
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: than just boot cdrom
<fabbione> at silo prompt
<fabbione> do a tab
<fabbione> and use either linuz DEBCONF_PRIORITY=medium
<fabbione> or expert
<Thom_Holwerda> got linux and expert in there
<Thom_Holwerda> yeah i used expert everytime
<Thom_Holwerda> my sun happy meal ethernet chipset (dont look at me for the name) works fine with dhcp... so it aint tha either
<fabbione> yes.. checking now
<Thom_Holwerda> ok
<da_bon_bon> ahhh.. when wil lhoary be out!
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: booting now the sparc in d-i (from the network)
<Thom_Holwerda> ok
<Thom_Holwerda> i may be lagging behind but what exactly is d-i
<fabbione> d-i= debian-installer
<Thom_Holwerda> darn having a mac spoiled me
<Thom_Holwerda> ah makes sense
<fabbione> the same thing you see where you select the keyboard
<fabbione> and so on
<Thom_Holwerda> yeah
<fabbione> but i am on a 9600 console
<fabbione> so it will take a little while to go there
<jnymo> my connection sucks.. can't complete download of Java from java.sun.com.. can't find anything in synaptic.. the 2.5 meg archive list won't finish downloading from the universal
<Thom_Holwerda> ok, no hurry
<fabbione> i  kinda am in a hurry because i need to leave in one hour :-)
<ArdieM> how can i install i386 pkgs @ my amd64 version ?
<Thom_Holwerda> ah ;)
<ArdieM> or wich pkg should i downoad http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/rosegarden4
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: i am at choose mirror now. i selected http -> enter information manually ->
<Thom_Holwerda> same here
<fabbione> sparc.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> ubuntu-sparc
<fabbione> no proxy
<Thom_Holwerda> sparc.ubuntu.com => /ubuntu.sparc/
<tritium> ArdieM, why are you downloadind a debian package?
<fabbione> no
<Thom_Holwerda> indeed, no proxy either
<fabbione> ubuntu-sparc/
<Thom_Holwerda> yeah typing error-- i used dash too
<fabbione> hoary
<fabbione> (there is no sparc warty)
<fabbione> and that will work
* Xappe is testing the mp3 support of graveman
<tritium> ArdieM, you know that rosegarden4 is in Hoary (universe)?
<Thom_Holwerda> than why doesnt it work here... so weird
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: check again that you added ubuntu-sparc
<Schaap> any one can give me a quick site on how to use bittorrent under ubuntu?
<fabbione> just to be 100% sure
<Schaap> and not azureas
<Thom_Holwerda> okay, ill directly enter the steps
<Thom_Holwerda> choose a mirror of the debian archive
<Thom_Holwerda> http
<Thom_Holwerda> enter info manually
<Thom_Holwerda> sparc.ubuntu.com
<Thom_Holwerda> ubuntu-sparc/
<Thom_Holwerda> http proxy=no
<Thom_Holwerda> bad archive mirror-- it must be a fault on my end
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: may i suggest something i really really HATE?
<Thom_Holwerda> if it helps :)
<fabbione> try to restart d-i from 0 or reboot it
<fabbione> there might be a bug somewhere
<fabbione> where it might not update properly the directory
<Thom_Holwerda> mm rebooted the install once already but ill do it again
<Thom_Holwerda> i cant think of anything else either
<Thom_Holwerda> since i can use this ibook to browse to the dir just fine
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: choose-mirror is not the most tested software atm
<fabbione> and i never typoed there before
<Xappe> nice, that semmed to work without issues *listening to the first track*
<Thom_Holwerda> okay loading the kernel--
<Xappe> *seemed
<Thom_Holwerda> doing language selections etc.
<Thom_Holwerda> did the netw. detection and dhcp
<jesuel> uhg, mrtg is a pita to configure
<eruin> is there anywhere to get hoary cds ?
<Silesian> lool; just installed ubuntu, still no network but huh.
<Xappe> eruin, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<eruin> cheers :)
<Thom_Holwerda> it refuses to work--
<Xappe> eruin, if you read the topic... ;)
<Thom_Holwerda> let me try another debian install disc for sparc
<eruin> Xappe: I'm a bit slow :P
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: sorry, but it works from here. perhaps it is a bug in the iso
<Silesian> anyone here uses by any chance usb adsl modem >
<fabbione> it is an old one
<Thom_Holwerda> well thanks for the help, i got all the info i need so ill try some more things
<Silesian> usb adsl ???
<Klunket> hello all
<eruin> Xappe: you know what the different arrays symbolize?
<souki> Silesian: usb adsl depends on your modem
<Thom_Holwerda> using the stock net-inst disc now
<Silesian> souki; true sorry d-link dsl200
<souki> Silesian: don't know this one
<jnymo> yea, you really need a decent internet connection to use linux
<Xappe> eruin, nah. never used them
<Silesian> ok sorry, ive got it on google, sooory :)
<zombics> ther is a command that will dwonload all i need to compile a program?
<Xappe> eruin, but it's probably something like stages of beta release
<Schaap> can i make aliases for certain commands?
<Schaap> instead of shutdown -hP now
<Schaap> i type suicide
<Schaap> like that?
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: thanks :-) i really appreciate your patiente in trying it
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: unfortunatly you landed here in one of my busiest days
<Thom_Holwerda> dont worry about it, it will work ventually
<Thom_Holwerda> ive never come across asomething i couldnt get to run
<fabbione> eheh
<Thom_Holwerda> with ir without help :)
<fabbione> it is more probable that you need a new version of d-i
<Thom_Holwerda> yeah
<fabbione> but today.. since i was in a rush
<fabbione> i trashed the X build
<fabbione> that means it will take a little while before the buildd will sync again
<Thom_Holwerda> ok
<mastertet> hello, I'm new to ubuntu, I have a big problem. My root password doesn't work after installation?
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: i wasn't busy getting married this saturday i would have spent some more time testing ;)
<Thom_Holwerda> ooh in that case: congrats!
<zul> mastertet: use sudo
<mastertet> ok
<mastertet> congrats fabbione
<zombics> fabbione, its ok. ther is no root user on ubuntu. you just to "sudo the command you want to do in root"
<zombics> fabbione, and the password will be the same as you'r fierst crated user password.
<mastertet> !?!
<mastertet> ok
<manobes> Does anybody know what happened to monodevelop?  I thought it was supposed to be in universe, but apt-get doesn't find it.  I have universe and multiverse enabled...
<zombics> ther is a command that will dwonload all i need to compile a program?
<manobes> zombics: apt-get install build-essential
<arun--> build-essential?
<arun--> i forgot :)
<manobes> That'll get you a C development environment.  Probably gets c++ as well.
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: :-)
<fabbione> mastertet ;)
<qazwer> who can show me /etc/modules.conf?
<qazwer> my this file is 0
<fabbione> zombics: why do you tell me?
<arun--> any nice crisp, slim gtk themes?
<Schaap> weird ubuntu
<Schaap> it  has to download 22MB
<Schaap> yet afterwards 5MB more will be free
<mastertet> If I install only the base system using the custom installation (I don't want gnome), and if I install X with apt-get after that, will X be configured or do I have to setup it by hand?
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: will there ever be a "full" release of sparc-ubuntu? like the ppc and x86 editions?
<Thom_Holwerda> just curious
<arun--> mastertet: i guess you have to do it on your own
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: yes, if there will be enough people asking for it
<jnymo> will kaffe run on ubuntu?
<qazwer> help! show me /etc/modules.conf, My this file is null.
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: canonical pre-approved the order for sparc buildd
<acs> hello
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: so basically we can get it running high, given that we will manage to get an installer
<Thom_Holwerda> mmm might have to draw some attentiion towards the sparc build then--
<mastertet> Can you confirm this to me, Ubuntu is Sarge with security update... and other things?
<manobes> I take it nobody knows about monodevelop :(
<manobes> mastertet: It's more, a much better theme for one.  Predictable releases also.
<manobes> The latter is a biggie, since Debian is so slow to release anything.
<qazwer> my 865pe sound card can't work.show me /etc/modules.conf,help!
<Thom_Holwerda> well ill post something about the sparc-build of ubuntu on http://www.expert-zone.com, maybe as a standalone post, but more likely combined with an ordinary ubuntu release
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: that'd awesome
<mastertet> ok, I'll try my custom install and come back here if I have question, thanks for the info!
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: sparc needs a grown-up linux distro that works
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: i agree.. but that's one of the reason why i am porting ubuntu to it
<jnymo> I need java on my ubuntu
<jnymo> anyone got that going?
* Xappe likes his desktop look: http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot.png
<qazwer> jnymo:http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Se7h> can someone tell me where's the doc for libra ?w
<Se7h> erg
<Se7h> can someone tell me where's the doc for libraw1394?
<qazwer> My 865pe AC97 sound card can't work.show me /etc/modules.conf,help!
<shock> hoi
<jnymo> thanks gazwer :)
<shock> erm... anyone here know if i can mount my ubuntu partitions from macosx ?
<stuNNed> does macosx kernel have a driver for ext3?
<shock> dunno
<Thom_Holwerda> the osx kernel doesnt have that i think
<stuNNed> google it.
<shock> never tried something like that before
<shock> ok
<Thom_Holwerda> i ran ubuntu on my mac without dual boot so i dont really know
<stuNNed> ext2 driver probly work as well
<stuNNed> it supports vfat i know
<Klunket> Will the LiveCD set the right resolution on my 20" iMac?
<stuNNed> Klunket: test it.
<Klunket> Am about to ;)
<Klunket> 55% downloaded
<neyz> hi all
<stuNNed> Klunket: there is array 4 livecd might be better for you afaik
<Klunket> hello
<stuNNed> hi neyz
<neyz> having some problems here
<neyz> lost the sound lol
<stuNNed> yeah imho ubuntu's autodetect sound could be a little better.  why don't they just use alsasound init script i dunno.
<neyz> well the thing is that i had it before
<neyz> oh wait
<neyz> :) im such an f**** idiot from now on : when u don't here sound anymore, chek the power switch on your speakers :)
<Klunket> manobles: I just read an article I found on google how to install monodevelop on ubuntu
<Klunket> manobles: You have to point the package manager to the Hoary repository
<TreadingSoftly> er ... what am i doing wrong here: "env CFLAGS='-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m' prints a list of variables including CFLAGS; but when i then go echo $CFLAGS it prints nothing ....?
<arun--> does upgrading to hoary from warty using synaptic work?
<Guybrush|Numb> neyz: GREAT one
<TreadingSoftly> arun--: don't know - but why risk it?
<neyz> thanks Guybrush|Numb
<manobes> Klunket: Thanks for the info... I'll probably just wait for Hoary.
<Klunket> np
<arun--> TreadingSoftly: have to do it anyway when an official release is made :)
<TreadingSoftly> arun--: why?
<Xappe> hope usplash will make it
<Guybrush|Numb> neyz: =8-) I feel that way pretty often too
<arun--> TreadingSoftly: actually need to check the release notes for the new features, if needed may be can do a dist-upgrade
<TreadingSoftly> arun--: you have to dist-upgrade to get all the hoary packages
<stuNNed> neyz: :)
<zombics> when i am trying to compile a [program i get this error"checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" what i need to do? :\
<neyz> hh ok now i do have a real problem ;) anyone sucessfully installed ATI driver on hoardy ?
<Guybrush|Numb> neys: i did on warty only
<neyz> i guess its pretty much the same except for the Xorg part right ?
<Xappe> neyz, yes
<Xappe> i used the warty guide actually
<neyz> you know when you do the fglrxconfig, what are you supposed to say to the gart module question ? use external ?
<blah09> hi does anyone know where apt stores its temp files?
<neyz> cuz i have added the fglrx module to /etc/modules and changed the device "ati" to fglrx in my xorg.conf and i get this error at boot : Feb 10 15:14:31 localhost kernel: Trying to register duplicated ioctl32 handler c0246400
<neyz> Feb 10 15:14:31 localhost kernel: [fglrx:firegl_init_32compat_ioctls]  *ERROR* unable to register ioctl32 0
<manobes> zombics: you need to install the perl modules...
<Xappe> neyz, useinternalagpgart=no
<manobes> Try apt-cache search perl | grep xml | grep -i parse
<manobes> That lists a few, the first "libxml-parser-perl" is probably what you want.
<neyz> mmm ok, and should i add stuff in my modules ?
<Xappe> fglrx should be there at least
<ArdieM> whebn will be hoary released ?
<zad0> having problems getting hoary build to install Grub on SATA (MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum, nForce3 Ultra)
<ArdieM> i mean the final
<zad0> brb
<neyz> ok so i add fglrx back into the modules
<neyz> and in my xorg.conf file i have a section about modules
<neyz> maybe i should add fglrx to the list there too
<Thom_Holwerda> now that im here: does anyone know how to downgrade from ie. xfree 4.3 to 4.2?
<Thom_Holwerda> in debian, that is
<gioeleb> hi
<manobes> Thom_Holwerda: Short of removing all the X packages and finding older .debs?
<Thom_Holwerda> (xfree 4.3 doesnt work with sun type5 keyboards, 4.2 does)
<Thom_Holwerda> i hoped there was an easier way :)
<Thom_Holwerda> like apt-get downgrade xfree ;)
<manobes> Thom_Holwerda: I'd doubt it.  You might be better off just installing the old version from source in /usr/local and using that
<neyz> arg still not working cant get more than 300 at glxgears
<manobes> Or running an old version of debian
<cuatro> Hi huy, I installed warty with custgom installation, and I've not installed nothibg, Only I upgrated to haory. On hoary I've installed xorg and I've installed gnome-core, buit only I can login as root, I can't login with my normail user because it says: error locking authority file /home/juan/.Xauthority.... how can I fix it?? thanks :)
<jnk> cuatro, try deleting this file ?
<manobes> cuatro: try removing it
<bascule> rm -f /home/juan/.Xauthority
<bsd1> hi, friends!
<Thom_Holwerda> or upgrade to x.org alltogether and hope that they properly support type5 keyb...
<manobes> Thom_Holwerda: That's probably a better option.
<Thom_Holwerda> i think so too
<kent> ArdieM, in April.  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<cuatro> ok ;)
<bsd1> how do I verify/check for any files changes/missing for all the installed packages?
<manobes> File a bug report if x.org doesn't support it.  And hope :)
<Thom_Holwerda> yeah ;)
<cuatro>  rm -f /home/juan/.Xauthority doen't wotking... I cannot login as normal user... the error is the same...
<cuatro> :S
<zombics> when i am trying to run a program(gnomad2) i get this error: "gnomad2: error while loading shared libraries: libnjb-2.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director"
<manobes> cuatro: Make a new user, and try to log in as that
<gioeleb> is there a grub frontend?
<manobes> zombics:  apt-cache search libnjb <-- install the dev package
<Thom_Holwerda> mmm and the fun thing is: i could get the x.org-sparc debs from sparc.ubuntu.com
<manobes> apt-cache search is your friend
<Thom_Holwerda> :)
<jnk> bsd1, you mean how to check for updates ?
<zombics> manobes, i allredy did it :/
<manobes> zombics: and the other package?
<bascule> gioeleb: grubconf, how strange :)
<flosch> hi
<zombics> manobes, yea
<csorrell> How do I make my program listing in the task bar wider so I can see more of it?
<Josip> It seems that I've broken my Boot record, I'm on Ubuntu Live, but when I type /sbin/grub-install it says "no permissions". How can I get root permissions on Live CD ?
<zido> is there any way to autoaccept DCC-sends from a certain host/user in xchat? (or any other Linux IRC client?)
<cuatro> manobes ok ;)
<Josip> works with just sudo in front of it ;-)
<manobes> zombics: mmm.  try "locate libnjb" (you may need to run "sudo slocate -u" first)
<kent> csorrell, rightclick on it and edit the settings? You should be able to make it as wide as the panel itself allow.
<jnk> gioeleb,
<jnk> gioeleb, there was a program for that in gnome-system-tools but it seems it's not included in the ubuntu package
<zombics> manobes, ok i found the file.... now what i do? :\ (/usr/local/lib/libnjb-2.0.so)
<cuatro> manobes I have to rm -f a file in /tmp :)
<cuatro> thanks :)
<manobes> zombics: It's in /usr/local/lib?  That's odd...
<csorrell> kent: is ee thanks
<zombics> manobes, i guss thats why it dint found it in the program....
<Josip> warty@ubuntu:/dev $ sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<Josip> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Josip> any ideas ?
<jnk> upgrading the gstreamer packages often leads to multimedia programs not working anymore, and gstreamer-properties not allowing to choose default sink (alsa/oss), until I dpkg-reconfigure some gstreamer packages... someone else has the same problem?
<manobes> zombics: "man gnomad2" might show you an option to specify the location.  Otherwise, it's still odd, since it should find it in /usr/local/lib...
<bascule> Josip: are yout trying to rescue a system?
<Josip> well, to make a new boot record
<bascule> for a rescued system?
<Josip> I had some "Intel Boot Agent" or something, but I've formatted my Win98 partition and everything broke up
<Josip> I can mount the fresh formatted fat and also the ntfs partition with ubuntu live cd
<bascule> see, Installing grub from a live cd isn't going to work, if you have a ubuntu install, chroot to that mount point and run the grub from the chroot
<Josip> I haven't installed Ubuntu
<Josip> I thought that LiveCD might help me
<jnk> wouldn't it work if he provides an appropriate menu.lst ?
<bascule> If you have no hd install, it probably won't work, live cds use a loopback filesystem
<Josip> so wtf shall I do ?
<[Spooky] > hello anyone good with mount errors ?
<zombics> manobes, ther is not "man" for this program :?
<Josip> I need a system with WinXP, Win98 and Ubuntu on it
<jnk> Josip, then just install ubuntu! it will take care of the boot menu
<Josip> I just have WinXP od /dev/hda5
<bascule> Josip: if its a win98 install, use a win98 boot disk and 'fdisk /mbr'
<[Spooky] > i get "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#" when trying too mount a *.img file... anyone have any idea ?
<Josip> I haven't got a wn98 boot disk
<bascule> got a win98 cd?
<Josip> I have a CD, but it's not bootable as far as I can see
<manobes> zombics: :(  I'm a bit suprised that the dev packages installed the library in /usr/local/...  As I understand it, they're not supposed to do that.
<bascule> oh, you are in trouble then .. google up a win98 bootdisk, I reckon you'll get one
<Josip> well I can make one from Linux ? Doubt it
<jnk> [Spooky] ,  do you have a file /dev/loop/0 ?
<zombics> manobes, any idea what i can do? :/
<bascule> Josip: not with the required mbr functionality
<HaloGray> anybody want to give me a hand with a modprobe issue?
<BiteMeBill> Windows 98 should be bootable.
<Josip> will I have problems if I install Win98 AFTER I Install Ubuntu ?
<bascule> yes
<[Spooky] > jnk: nope
<Josip> arguments
<bascule> depending on how competent you are at chroot and so
<zombics> you will need to install the boot loader aganin and config it to boot windows
<bascule> [Spooky] : was refering to jnk, not you I believe
<Josip> I've configured grub/lilo many times before ;-)
<HaloGray> Josip: Windows needs to be on the first part of the drive, it wont work otherwise
<jnk> zombics, try copying the file to /usr/lib, just to see if it works
<bascule> and it's partition has to be bootable
<Josip> I know that, had a problem with that issue a year ago ;-)
<Josip> okay, brb
<Josip> wish me luck guys
<Guybrush|Numb> GL
<bascule> good luck, may the penguins watch over you
<HaloGray> good luck
<[Spooky] > yes im talking to jnk hehe
<Guybrush|Numb> =D
<zombics> jnk, hehe it worked :) thx !
<[Spooky] > jnk: so you have any idea what i should do ?
<jnk> zombics, ok there is a less hacky way to do it then, you must configure <I don't remember what> to look in /usr/local/lib, because you should never touch yourself /usr/lib
<jnk> [Spooky] , yeah I guess you can use makedev to create... checking how to do that
<HaloGray> ok, my modprobe issue.  I compile my wireless driver, and then insmod it and it shows in lsmod
<HaloGray> it's perfectly fine to use too
<HaloGray> but when I try and modprobe it, I get a fatal driver not found error
<HaloGray> this means I'm stuck insmodding the driver every boot
<HaloGray> because adding it to the start up modules doesn't do anything
<HaloGray> probably because modprobe can't find it
<HaloGray> do I need to move the .ko file out of my home directory or something?
<LinuxJones> HaloGray, did you run update-modules ?
<Jelte> hi there... does anyone know if you can customize Gaim?  I can find different smiley sets, but i want to customize the main look... bored of the green ICQ flowers... ;-)
<HaloGray> I... don't... know?
<HaloGray> I'm running hoary, and do the default upgrades every few days
<manobes> zombics: did you install anything other than the packages?  Cause the packages don't install libnjb-2.0 at all.
<HaloGray> So possibly
<LinuxJones> HaloGray, sudo update-modules
<HaloGray> ok, it ran ok
<[Spooky] > jnk: maybe i can try man makedev ?
<HaloGray> ... but it didn't output anything so... ?
<jnk> [Spooky] ,  sure
<Guybrush|Numb> see you later
<LinuxJones> HaloGray, try to use modprobe now
<HaloGray> FATAL: Module rt2500 not found.
<bascule> does makedev still apply to udev?
<LinuxJones> HaloGray, try depmod -A
<manobes> HaloGray: Which version of the rt2500 module are you using?
<jnk> [Spooky] , try this: sudo /dev/MAKEDEV loop
<HaloGray> I was using the opensource 1.0 module, but after that had more than a few issues I grabbed the latest version from realtech's site
<HaloGray> it seems to have exactly no difference?
<jnk> HaloGray,  it won't work if the .ko is in your home dir
<HaloGray> where do i need to put it?
<bascule> it hast to go into /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<jnk> in /lib/modules/... I think
<bascule> personally id go /lib/modules/`uname -r`/<some dir I made>
<bascule> then run depmod -ae
<[Spooky] > jnk: it worked, but i get the same error
<HaloGray> jeez I've got a lot of old kernels still installed
<HaloGray> They seem to have disappeared out of synaptec when I updated to hoary though
<HaloGray> is there some way to easily remove anything an pertaining to outdated kernels?
<[Spooky] > jnk: and /dev/loop/0 isnt there
<bascule> modprobe loop
<[Spooky] > with sudo ?
<manobes> HaloGray: put it in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<manobes> then "depmod -a"
<HaloGray> ok, already had the first part
<HaloGray> is depmod going to take me offline?
<manobes> Also, if you aren't using the beta drivers, I'd recommend them, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<manobes> HaloGray: no
<HaloGray> ok, depmod -a went through
<HaloGray> now I try and modprobe?
<manobes> yes
<HaloGray> she good :)
<HaloGray> thanks
<HaloGray> I was using the stable driver off that page
<HaloGray> but the stable driver off that page sucked...
<HaloGray> so I got the official from RT
<HaloGray> seems to be the same thing :?
<[Spooky] > got it to work thanks guys :)
<manobes> HaloGray: The beta is much nicer... ./configure & make & sudo make install was all I needed to do to get it working.
<HaloGray> even for a 2.6 kernel?
<jhh> hi there.. I have a small problem with mplayerplug-in. i can't switch it to full screen mode, right clicking it doesn't do anything. does anyone know what might be the problem?
<manobes> HaloGray: Yup, I just installed the kernel
<HaloGray> nice
<manobes> -headers package
<jnk> [Spooky] , so what was the fix ?
<HaloGray> Yeah, I have to have the headers package for my current drivers too
<[Spooky] > jnk: modprobe loop
<jnk> ok
<bascule> :))
<manobes> HaloGray: I've not yet upgraded to Hoary, but I'm hopeful it'll work.
<HaloGray> I'll give it a shot
<manobes> And maybe with Hoary I'll be able to make the most of the video on this thing.
<bascule> <-- goes out, later
<HaloGray> Perhaps it will solve another issue I've been having with the card
<HaloGray> the first time I bring up the card it'll spit out a bunch of errors about not being able to find the network
<HaloGray> the second time I bring it up it works fine
<HaloGray> every time it's the same way
<jnk> jhh, what's mplayerplug-in ?
<manobes> HaloGray: Possibly.  I found that the "stable" drivers didn't give any status info, so the panel applet wouldn't show the link quality at all...
<HaloGray> I have that issue as well
<ewhitten_> jnk:  browser plugin for embedded video, using mplayer
<manobes> HaloGray: The beta fixes that.
<HaloGray> Definately getting the beta then
<jnk> ewhitten_, ah ok it's in the package mozilla-mplayer
<HaloGray> Thank you :)
<manobes> HaloGray: What computer do you have?
<HaloGray> dell inspiron 8600
<HaloGray> It's a beast
<HaloGray> but it's still a dell :(
<jhh> jnk, have you any idea what might be the problem
* ewhitten_ has a latitude c840.  it's like 10lbs.
<jnk> jhh, just installed it to see how it works
<Thom_Holwerda> okay another debian/sparc/ubuntu question: im now installing normal debain-sparc. if i were to configure apt to point to the sparc aptsources of ubuntu-- couldnt i then just do a dist upgrade?
<HaloGray> This thing is widescreen... I didn't even know when I ordered it
<HaloGray> It's about 10 lbs
<manobes> HaloGray: :)  I didn't know dell used this card.  I have an uber-cheap Averatec 3250.  It's not a beast... (4.3 pounds)
<HaloGray> desktop replacement indeed...
<tuxJr_14> hi
<ewhitten_> mornin.
<HaloGray> I bought the card seperately
<manobes> HaloGray: ahh... makes sense.
<jnk> jhh, you have a very small "active area" when viewing a video ?
<HaloGray> I actually already had it, if I wanted to get the wireless set up from Dell I would have got the internal intel wireless and had an official 'Centrino' laptop
<tuxJr_14> ewhitten_, morning
<HaloGray> Instead I didn't bother... I was already over budget when buying this thing
<manobes> It's nice that there's a GPL driver for it now.  Eventually it'll get rolled into distros, and we'll not have to worry about this crap :)
<HaloGray> I was shopping for a beat up old $500 junker... and came across a Dell coupon code for $750 off any new laptop
<HaloGray> I did the math, and it came out to be about $800 for a new laptop free and clear
* ewhitten_ watches his beagle now take up 87.7% of his RAM.
<ewhitten_> nice
<jhh> jnk, yes. its quite small. and i know that you can switch it to full screen. just don't know why it's not working on ubuntu
<manobes> HaloGray: You're one of the lucky ones then :)
<HaloGray> They have sales like that pretty often or so I'm told
<Thom_Holwerda> guess no one knows :(
<HaloGray> It was only a 24 hour sale... I was just lucky to already be setting some cash aside for a laptop
<Thom_Holwerda> well then there's no other option then to just try, hmm? ;)
<HaloGray> because if it was totally out of the blue I wouldn't have been able to get the funds together
<manobes> This was $800 (after rebates)... Athelon XP-M (runs at 1.6 GHz), 512 MB, and it's light, which is key.
<Thom_Holwerda> manobes: how heavy is it?
<Thom_Holwerda> in kg?
<HaloGray> How's that treating you?  I was heavily considering getting one myself but I hadn't heard of Averitec
<blah09> inspiron 8600 for 800 bucks is really cheap
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: Beagle's gobbling up most of your RAM? is that constant?
<HaloGray> They look like solid budget laptops though
* blah09 jealous
<ewhitten_> I think this was about $3000 when my company bought it a year ago (1600x1200 display, 128MB nvidia)...
<jnk> jhh, maybe it's a problem with mplayer's default output: try viewing a (geometrically) small video with mplayer from the terminal, for example: mplayer file.avi
<manobes> Thom_Holwerda: about 2 kg
* ewhitten_ is very thankful they went out of business ;)
<blah09> i paid like 1400 for my 500m
<manobes> HaloGray: I'm a big fan.
<choisy> hello
<Thom_Holwerda> ah same as my ibook, nice :)
<manobes> It's worked out well.
<HaloGray> blah09: Keep an eye out for coupon codes, Dell gives them out often
<HaloGray> This one came through a few weeks before xmas
<blah09> hehe im not in the US =(
<mastertet> Big problem, I installed Ubuntu yesterday and it went ok. I just tried to reinstall it the custom way and it can't setup my lan connection. I tried several times without succes. After the net config and the installatio, network is unreachable. Any idea?
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  at the moment, yes.  I'm waiting to see if it will go down after the initial index, but I'm not so optimistic.  beagle still can be a pain.
<HaloGray> $750 off any inspiron model over $1500
<blah09> US, the land of electronics deals
<Thom_Holwerda> hehe
<HaloGray> I crapped my pants and then fed Dell my wallet
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: are you running it on Hoary?
<ewhitten_> blah09:  you should go to the MicroCenter down the street from here.  They have a bargain bin :)
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  yup.
<blah09> lol
<Thom_Holwerda> im from the netherlands: where technology products are expensive as hell
* manobes can recommend the Averatec for a cheap 'top
<ewhitten_> I have 2GB of RAM too.
<blah09> thom here too, germany
<blah09> lol
<blah09> 2 gigs is nuts
<HaloGray> I'll probably get an Averatec for my next laptop
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: did you include gst-sharp?
<Thom_Holwerda> germany is 20% cheaper than holland :)
<Thom_Holwerda> i go there opften
<HaloGray> manobes: how's the product support?
<blah09> =)
<ewhitten_> blah09:  in a laptop, yes
<HaloGray> One thing about budget products is they tend to break a bit easier... no matter how good they are
<manobes> HaloGray: I haven't had occasion no use it...
<Syzygy> hi
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  I couldn't get it to compile after I checked it out of svn this morning.
<blah09> i had my dell fixed twice
<HaloGray> If the warranties are in line, I don't care so much about that
<blah09> once i got a new lcd assembly, the other time a new motherboard
<ewhitten_> right now, it has nothing extra included, aside from the mozilla-extension
<manobes> HaloGray: So far this has been solid.  It's only been a couple of weeks though.
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: ah ... not just me then ...
<blah09> basically a whole new laptop
<jnk> jhh, try adding this line in .mplayer/config : vo=xv
<HaloGray> blah09: Yeah, this things video card/mobo blew out after TWO WEEKS of owning it
<blah09> both repairs within a 1 week timespan
<blah09> lol, dell huh
<jnk> jhh,  (that is: /home/your_username/.mplayer/config)
<HaloGray> I left it alone on screensaver... came back to a dead laptop
<blah09> thank god they were covered by warranty
<HaloGray> it booted, and gave out 2 bios beeps for 'no video'
<mastertet> Any known network setup issues with Ubuntu?
<blah09> =(
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  I didn't have this problem about a week ago.  that's what we get for checking stuff out then.
<HaloGray> it took me 2 hours with Dell's india based support to convince the tech that it was indeed not going to come back to life
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  did it ever go down for you?
<blah09> i think the thinkpad R series has dropped in price a lot, i might be looking at those for my next one
<predaeus> Anyone: I am using Ubuntu warty on an AMD64 with the i386 install image due to package probs. Now I wanted to change to the 686 kernel via package manager. Everything went smooth and the additional kernel option is in the boot menu. But with the 686 kernel X does not want to start. Can anyone help? noob here
<HaloGray> I looooove thinkpads.
<jhh> jnk, i have that in my mplayer config file
<HaloGray> I upgraded from a T20 for this one
<HaloGray> I would have gladly still used it, but it had a max of 800x600 resolution
<blah09> the R is a bit big though right
<blah09> i love the x40 =)
<ewhitten_> HaloGray:  I can feel your pain.  Luckily, my company bought through corporate/office, so the support contract is still US-based.
<HaloGray> I tend to do a lot of graphic design and web design in general... the res was just murdering me
<LinuxJones> predaeus, you need to install the restricted modules for the 686 kernel
<Syzygy> hi there...I'm completely new to Linux and have a problem with my usb scanner, could anybody help me
<manobes> 800x600 is not fun
<HaloGray> The 600mhz processor in the thing was livable, but the resolution had to be dealt with
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: well first it wouldn't autogen. .. fixed that by editing the script to use aclocal-1.9 and automake-1.9. But when it came to make it complained about being unable to find "assembly glib-sharp" for reasons I couldn't understand
<jhh> jnk, i viewed a video from terminal and when i clicked the window, it says 'No bind found for key MOUSE_BTN2'
<HaloGray> as much as the tech support with Dell sucked, and having a new product break within 2 weeks.  I've really got to hand it to them on their turn around time
<blah09> you had to send it in?
<HaloGray> They sent me a padded to all hell box to ship the laptop back to them in
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: i think i need to give up until gtk-sharp2.0 has a proper Ubuntu package... this is entirely beyond my skill :(
<blah09> oh
<predaeus> LinuxJones: ic, ill try that then thx
<HaloGray> Yeah, I don't have an in-home warranty
<tritium> I've never had Dell problems
<blah09> where i bought mine it came standard
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  I had some issues with that earlier as well. Had to hunt for glib-sharp.dll and gacutil -i it.
<HaloGray> It was standard... I downgraded
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: gacutil -i does what?
<HaloGray> took off a year of in-home support, added 2 years to the parts warranty for the same money
<blah09> i didnt know you could do that
<ewhitten_> But yes, all the sharp stuff needs to get stabilized.  beagle is still pretty experimental
<blah09> a T42 would be soooo sweet
<Jousto> Hello! Ubuntu is wonderful OS but i don't want to learn to use it.. so is there any way i can remove this ubuntu :(
<HaloGray> yeah, you can customize your support package as well as software/hardhare through their customize page when ordering a new computer
<ArdieM> i need a good graphical ftp client
<blah09> jousto just install xp over it
<ArdieM> you got any ?
<TreadingSoftly> Jousto: what are you gonna install instead?
<blah09> bear or something i think it was called
<manobes> Jousto: Do you already have a windows partition?
<blah09> (@ardie)
<Xappe> ArdieM, gftp?
<manobes> ArdieM: gftp
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, gftp
<Jousto> hehe windows 98
<HaloGray> ArdieM: lftp is command line but the most full featured ftp client I've ever seen
<ArdieM> ^
<HaloGray> for a simple graphical ftp... gftp fits the bill
<tritium> ArdieM, you never responded re: rosegarden
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: so what exactly did you do with gacutil -i?
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  gacutil -i :  install a dll into the GAC.
<manobes> Jousto: just use fdisk in win98 to delete the ubuntu partitions and make them windows partitions
<ewhitten_> Global Assembly ... Collection?
<ewhitten_> it's how mono finds libraries.
<shock> damn... i need to get to my ubuntu-partition from osx... and google has not been my friend so far
<phillix> hi. i am running 2.6.8.1-2-386 #1 and I need the kernel source tree to compile some modules. How do i install this kernel source tree version? I have done apt-cache search and dont see that version in there.
<HaloGray> anyway, the whole process of shipping the laptop back to dell, and having it come back to me only took a week
<HaloGray> and it was during the holiday season so I'm sure things were busy
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten_: i see
<HaloGray> That much was a big plus
<ewhitten_> HaloGray:  when your a corp/enterprise customer, they send you a new one, *then* you send yours back.
<ewhitten_> still sounds like you got things around pretty fast, though :)
<TreadingSoftly> phillix: apt-get source ?
<Syzygy> does anybody know how to get xsane work as a normal user? I've searched a lot but have found solutions that dont work or are way too cryptic for a newbie
<manobes> phillix: search for linux-source
<HaloGray> I tried to get things through the business end, but the coupon was only available to home users
<ewhitten_> understandable.
<tritium> phillix, you only need kernel headers to do that
<ewhitten_> you don't want a company ordering 1000 $750 off laptops :)
<HaloGray> Indeed
<tritium> phillix, just get linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386
<HaloGray> they made a big mistake with that coupon though
<HaloGray> It was such a good deal it got spread around tons of forums and blogs
<HaloGray> I heard about it myself through a forum
<HaloGray> eventually it was posted on yahoo new's frontpage... complete with the coupon code
<phillix> manobes: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1 did the trick. thanks!
<ewhitten_> nice.
<HaloGray> Dell realized they didn't put a limit to the sales (IE first 2000 customers only)
<manobes> phillix: tritium is right though, you really only need the headers.  But it's nice to have the sources
<HaloGray> they sold 200,000 laptops that day... making little to no money on any of them
<Jousto> manobes: Fdisc you mean that floppy disc
<HaloGray> The figures came out, and I think it actually cost them $10 to sell me this laptop
<ewhitten_> nice
<HaloGray> $10 x 200,000 is a lot of loss
<manobes> Jousto: no, I mean fdisk, the partitioning tool
<phillix> well, I also want to cusomize my kernel a bit so I will need the sources evetually. just didnt know how to get them fromt he apt reps. Thanks for the help!
<goldfish_> http://www.learnignorance.com/archives/images/will-code-html-for-food.jpg
<HaloGray> it had a nice side effect for them though... their Q4 sales were through the roof and their stock went up an absurd amount because of it
<manobes> phillix: np
<ArdieM> what is the cmd name of Eye of GNOME  ?
<ArdieM> geye ?
<ewhitten_> eog
<ArdieM> k thx
<blah09> whats the difference between a t42 and a t42p anyway
<tritium> ArdieM, did you get rosegarden?
<felix_1> Hi there :-)
<ewhitten_> a consonant?
<Syzygy> hi felix
<blah09> =/
<felix_1> That is sad but ... I am running kopete instead of Gaim...don't like gaim GUI ..:-(
<Josip> I really need some help. I've had WinXP and Win98 partition on my HDD (/dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5). I've formatted the Win98 partition. I was using some "Intell Boot Agent", but when I've formatted the partition everything got fucked up. I haven't got a floppy drive (I'm on a laptop) to boot a safe disk. Can I somehow fix this with Ubuntu Live CD ?
<felix_1> Josip: I dunno Intell Boot Agent... What it does precisely ?
<Josip> well it was preinstalled, it's a boot agent like GRUB
<ArdieM> tritium: im really sorry... i was working on my homepage. :) ive downloaded it but i cant install it. because i cant find an amd64 version and i cant install the i386 version
<HaloGray> manobes: You use beta 1.1.0 right?
<Josip> a Loader
<HaloGray> For the rt2500 chipset
<HaloGray> or do you use the nightly cvs?
<ewhitten_> Intel Boot Agent is a PXE loader for booting off the network
<jnk> Josip, if you have the install CD, I would really try to install ubuntu on disk and telling grub to install in /dev/hda
<tritium> ArdieM, oh, that's the story.  Okay.  There's no ubuntu amd64 version in Hoary universe?
<felix_1> Josip: ...and like GRUB, if you wipe the partition where the conf is, it is then screwed ?
<Josip> well this is the situation : first partition (empty) 2gb, second partition (with winxp) 36gb
<ArdieM> oh
<ArdieM> yes there is one
<Josip> where shall I install it ?
<blah09> ack ibm sold its pc business
<blah09> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6666170/
<ArdieM> i thought it wouldnt be in there
<ewhitten_> Josip:  fyi: windows doesn't like being second OS.
<Josip> how can I resize the partition WITHOUT losing any data on it
<tritium> ArdieM, :)
<ewhitten_> Josip:  Partition magic..
<tritium> blah09, yes
<ArdieM> haha
<ewhitten_> blah09:  old news, just waiting to see if the govt. allows it though.
<ArdieM> i installed but it doesnt work
<tritium> That's why I won't be buying a thinkpad
<blah09> hehe
<tritium> ArdieM, oh...
<blah09> i didnt know about that
<blah09> so if you want a thinkpad now would be the time
<Josip> I can't load Windows, so how can I load partition magic ?
<ArdieM> "One of the Rosegarden proegrems has died,horribly"
<ewhitten_> Josip:  Have your windows install cd?
<felix_1> Josip: As far as I know, installing GRUB or even Lilo, WinXP will starts with no complains.
<tritium> ArdieM, I see.  I thought you were installing from debian, not ubuntu.
<tritium> Sorry
<ArdieM> nah sorry
<HaloGray> IBM will still be supporting older models, and they're releasing a new model in Q2 of this year
<ArdieM> thanx anyway ^^
<blah09> t43 right
<HaloGray> The levano deal wont go through until at least Q3, at which point they'll only make and support new laptops
<ewhitten_> Josip:  if you need to get back into windows, you can boot off the windows install cd, choose rescue, and then "fixmbr" and "fixboot"
<HaloGray> right
<Josip> felix_1, since I'm on a LiveCD distro grub-install /dev/hda fails
<jnk> Josip, go and burn this CD: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<jnk> then you can boot it and resize your NTFS partition
<Ex-Cyber> what's the best way to go about disabling the ctrl+alt+backspace shortcut for killing the X server?
<tritium> jnk, _if_ it works.  qtparted doesn't always work so well
<felix_1> Josip: oh! then just do as ewhitten said :-)
<rcliii> anyone know how to get past "no installable kernel found" when installing ubuntu?
<jnk> tritium, ah too bad..
<tritium> yeah
<Jousto> "the partitioning tool" im outside like a snowman
<ewhitten_> Ex-Cyber:  look at /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
<ewhitten_> you might be able to comment out the line starting with key <BKSP>
<HaloGray> brb
<begana> hi, when i try to plug a printer the copmuter just get freeze. I can get in through ssh but i cannot shutdown X server: 22341 root      25   0     0    0    0 R 98.9  0.0   1275:03 XFree86. How can i kill it? i also tried with kill -9 XFree86
<ewhitten_> to disable the kill X accelerator.
<Josip> I haven't got a WinXP install CD , lol
<manobes> begana: did you try it with sudo?
<begana> yeah.. i'm doing it as a root
<ewhitten_> begana:  can you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<ewhitten_> you could also try moving your run level with telinit to 1 and then back.
<jnk> Ex-Cyber, look for dontzap in man xorg  and man xorg.conf
<felix_1> Josip: :-) :-), If you could burn a Ubuntu install cd, you may install a minimal linux ( server ) and then grub will install and configure it self to boot from /dev/hda mbr and normally winxp will appears in the grub menu :-)
<manobes> If kill -9 as root doesn't work, that's odd.  What happens if you boot with the printer plugged in alread.
<ewhitten_> jnk:  much better solution :)
<jnk> :)
<ewhitten_> jnk:  I just grepped for the accelerator in /etc/X11  ..  quick guess :)
<jnk> google was my friend
<Ex-Cyber> jnk: found it, thanks
<tritium> manobes, you need to boot with the printer plugged, otherwise you'll have to re-run /etc/init.d/cupsys
<ewhitten_> is anyone using hoary and the lookup_applet?
<tritium> ewhitten_, last I tried, it didn't work
<felix_1> ewhitten_: What is lookup_applet ? ( I am running hoary )
<tritium> so I removed it
<ewhitten_> felix_1:  add the applet "Address Book Search"
<ewhitten_> tritium:  could you not get keyboard focus on it?
<HaloGray> manobes: Manbabies.  Now.
<HaloGray> The beta driver caused the wireless card to actually boot on its own
<HaloGray> no immediate terminal stuff
<tritium> ewhitten_, that sounds right
<HaloGray> Thank you :D
<felix_1> ewhitten_ : oh! And it is supposed to work with what kind of db ? ( evolution?; gnome ??? )
<ewhitten_> can't type anything, only paste... but then you can't actually hit enter to run the search.
<tritium> I couldn't type search terms into the entry box
<manobes> HaloGray: np
<tritium> ewhitten_, yeah
<ewhitten_> felix_1:  uses your evo addressbook.
<tritium> that's definitely what happened
<HaloGray> and as you said, the net connection monitor actually works now too
<tritium> HaloGray, sort of.  It's not smart enough to detect the active NIC
<felix_1> I could try it, but my evo addrbook is empty :-) !! wait ...
<tritium> HaloGray, it just uses the last one it was configured to
<ewhitten_> maybe I'll try compiling a source ver. of it, see if that helps.
<tenco> i've tested the 5.04 hoary live cd
<HaloGray> the connection seems to be steady at 100%
<tenco> X11 was messed up
<HaloGray> That's strange though... in windows it'd constantly fluctuate between 80%/100%
<tritium> Every time I switch between on-board ethernet and wireless card, I have to reconfigure Network Monitor if I want to see the status.
<jnk> tritium, same problem here
<felix_1> My hoary installation is still not yet finished... evo email is not set yet... I am configuring it and will return with what I get from lookup ok ?
<tenco> for a test-descriptioin read http://outof.bnro.de/~martin81/hoary-test.html
<manobes> HaloGray: Mine moves about a bit... But my connenection is pretty solid.
<HaloGray> tritium: that's the monitor itself though... I'm just happy that my wireless drivers work ok now and tell it what the wireless signal is and all that
<tritium> jnk, applets have taken a step or two backwards
<ewhitten_> felix_1:  just let me know if you can even type in the box.
<_Syzygy_> a question for people used to IRC...why have I been *almost* kicked out of #debian when I asked a question and said I used Ubuntu??? I don't understand anything!
<felix_1> ewhitten_: yop :-)
<tritium> HaloGray, that's good :)
<HaloGray> I'm only 10 feet away from the access point... it SHOULD be at 100%
<Poyayan> is anyone here using array 4?
<HaloGray> It's just that it isn't in Windows, and I'm wondering if it's just a Windows issue or if the netmon isn't reported accurately
<jnk> /kick _Syzygy_   used the forbidden word "debian"
<jnk> (joking)
<_Syzygy_> that would be cool jnk :D
<stuNNed> Poyayan: i've fired it up once, shortly.
<HaloGray> _Syzygy_: Probably because they know that Ubuntu has its own support channel
<tritium> HaloGray, you shouldn't be experience much multipath fading from 10 feet away ;)  It's probably something in Windows.
<tritium> experiencing
<tenco> anyone here, who is interested in a hoary test report?
<HaloGray> I'm running hoary... what's the test report all about?
<jnk> _Syzygy_, maybe some DD's are angry to see work going on in ubuntu when debian has been stuck for months in the release freezer
<_Syzygy_> yeah but it's been almost violent! they've said: "run while you can...if you use ubuntu, don't tell us"
<HaloGray> XD
<_Syzygy_> jnk that makes more sense
<tenco> HaloGray, i tested the live CD
<manobes> _Syzygy_: #debian can be snarly
<ewhitten_> tritium:  looking at the contact_lookup_applet --> Applet is broken with gnome-panel 2.9.x. The entry widget is no longer given focus on click so its impossible to perform a search. Kevin: known problem and the patch is simple, but I've not got a G2.9 build to test it against at the moment. Soon I promise.
<HaloGray> angry linux geeks can be a fierce bunch
<HaloGray> just ask the SCO
<jnk> _Syzygy_,  if it was just one person you can't generalize
<tritium> _Syzygy_, was your question ubuntu-specific?
<_Syzygy_> well
<_Syzygy_> it was about making xsane work as a normal user
<blah09> whats this about gtk smooth and industrial engines?
<tritium> The #debian topic says that debian is not ubuntu (or knoppix), and they hate non-debian questions.
<_Syzygy_> i think that's not very ubuntu-specific
<tritium> _Syzygy_, no, not really :)
<tenco> HaloGray, the X11-setup didn't recognize my graphicscard correctly
<_Syzygy_> but i've said the forbidden word in that channel!
<tritium> ewhitten_, where's that from?
<ewhitten_> http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/contact-lookup-applet-0.10
<HaloGray> what graphics card do you have?
<tritium> _Syzygy_, change your nick if you go back :)
<_Syzygy_> by the way, does anybody here how to solve that issue? it's quite annoying to have to start xsane always as root
<HaloGray> sudo?
<jnk> _Syzygy_,  there is a scanner group, are you in ?
<_Syzygy_> yes, I'm already in it
<tenco> HaloGray, S3 Savage8 - for more details take a look at http://outof.bnro.de/~martin81/hoary-test.html
<tritium> ewhitten_, thanks
<meuserj|work> _Syzygy_, you need to change the permissions of the scanner device.
<jnk> _Syzygy_,  if you just added yourself you must completely logout for changes to take effect
<tenco> HaloGray, theres also a dmesg from a working warty installation
<HaloGray> Savage8?  Is that an onboard 8mb card?
<meuserj|work> _Syzygy_, or join the scanner group
<_Syzygy_> i have searched a lot about this before coming here but nothing works
<tritium> meuserj|work, hello
<_Syzygy_> I already was in the group by default
<felix_1> ewhitten_: It seems to me there is a bug ... I got an error accessing ( personal ) adresse book from lookup: I created the personal addrbook, and added one entry, lookup was unable to read it :-(
<tenco> HaloGray, i don't know if its onboard (laptop) - but it has 16-32 megs
<jnk> maybe it's a kernel bug  la cdrecord :)
<felix_1> buga-away_: time to fill a bug report in bugzilla :-)
<HaloGray> It's a pretty common laptop video card
<HaloGray> I'm surprised it wasn't detected
<ewhitten_> felix_1:  what version of gnome-panel are you using?
<meuserj|work> tritium, hey... when you came into #pulug and mentioned #ubuntu, I decided to come in here for a while.
<ewhitten_> and evolution..
<felix_1> 2.9.91
<tritium> meuserj|work, cool! :)  Are you using it?
<_Syzygy_> and unplugging, then plugging again the scanner works, so it seems to have to do with device permissions, but i have no idea of how to change that, I'm completely new to linux
<ewhitten_> felix_1:  have you closed evolution since adding that contact?
<HaloGray> I'm used to channels with 10 people in them... this channel blows me away
<felix_1> 2.1.5
<felix_1> ewhitten_ yes two times and also restart lookup
<meuserj|work> tritium, yeah.. and very happy with it.  I don't spend much time in here because I always end up getting involved on here and not get any work done.
<ewhitten_> hmm.  tritium and I don't seem to have that problem. :)
<tritium> meuserj|work, I had tried to convince Greg to setup an ubuntu mirror here at Purdue.  He hadn't heard of it at that time.  Now that's it's tops in distrowatch, I wonder if he'd reconsider?
<tritium> meuserj|work, Me too, I need to be focusing on my research :)
<meuserj|work> tritium, would I know you from Purdue?
<HaloGray> Ok, I have a new network interface related issue
<felix_1> lokkup says: error accessing address book : An unknown error occurred.
<ewhitten_> odd.
<HaloGray> actually, nevermind... I haven't tested it enough to know if it doesn't work properly or not
<HaloGray> I'll leave it be for now
<ewhitten_> at any rate, the applet is broken with the current gnome -panel right now anyway :)
<tritium> meuserj|work, I don't know.  I'm a PhD candidate in ECE.  You?
<felix_1> hehehe who is filling the bug ? ( me I don't remember my account :-( )
<ewhitten_> felix_1:  it's a known issue.
<ewhitten_> according to the developer.
<felix_1> ewhittrn_: ah! so we wait for Gnome 2.10 then ...:-)
<manobes> tritium: What do you study?
<ewhitten_> pretty much.  the dev. knows how to fix it.
<tritium> manobes, Signal Processing & Communication
<tritium> manobes, you?
* manobes has phd in theoretical particle physics
<tritium> Nice :)
<ewhitten_> smarty pants.
<meuserj|work> tritium, I'm a recent grad from cs, work in Indy and go to Laf pretty often.. I post to the plug mailing list a lot, first name is John.
<Jousto> yeah!
<felix_1> I have a question: I am insterrested to get lm_sensors to work but the modules can't work because  I am missing procfs/sysfs somthing like that ... any one can point me to a guide ???
<tritium> meuserj|work, Hi John.  Stop by MSEE 296 if you're ever around.
<tritium> meuserj|work, my name is Mike, btw
<ewhitten_> awww how cute.  a date! ;)
<HaloGray> is there a command to show which kernel ubuntu is actively using?
<ewhitten_> HaloGray:  uname -a
<tritium> manobes, what are you doing these days?
<meuserj|work> ewhitten_, heh
<felix_1> I want it because my P4 2.4 GHz is overcloked at 2.88 ghz and want to know the temp when I compile etc ....
* ewhitten_ is just giving you guys a hard time.
<HaloGray> thanks
* tritium pokes ewhitten_ in the eye
<manobes> tritium: I'm a postdoc here at Cornell
* meuserj|work needs to get to work... too much IRC at work...
<tritium> manobes, excellent.
<tritium> meuserj|work, nice chatting with you
<phillix> anyone have gmailfs successfully compiled and working on their ubuntu machine?
<manobes> tritium: It beats real work
<ewhitten_> phillix:  point me at the source and I'll try it :)
<ren0> Hi I am having problems with ndiswrapper....
<tritium> manobes, yeah, my employer is paying me to finish up.  It also beats real work!  I have to go back in 6 months :(
<phillix> ewhitten: i am trying to hack all the pieces required to together. It depends on a bunch of things. The gmailfs site is http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<ren0> My tale of woe is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14851
<manobes> tritium: I'm aiming for an academic career.  So hopefully, no real work ever!
* tritium apologizes to ewhitten_ for poking him in the eye
<andril> HELLO ALL
<tritium> manobes, that'll work.
<andril> sorry - hello all
<ewhitten_> andril:  good boy.
<ewhitten_> tritium:  it's okay, it happens a lot.
<ren0> I was wondering based on the reply I have ...How unstable is Hoary Hedgehog.
<ren0> ?
<tritium> ewhitten_, just giving you a hard time for your joke ;)
<ewhitten_> ren0:  I run it on my laptop.  no problems yet.
<Xappe> ren0, it's quite stable for me
<ewhitten_> just depends on how comfortable you are... new packages every day and such.
* tritium agrees with ewhitten_ 
<Xappe> yeah, i do a dist-upgrade like every hour
<Xappe> :)
<meuserj|work> ren0, It's fairly stable.. not quite as stable as Sid.. things will break occasionally.. but nothing to the point of meltdown.
<ewhitten_> Xappe:  that's so hot.
<ewhitten_> :-P
<meuserj|work> lol
<ewhitten_> I like hoary because I'm impatient.
<ren0> I might change my sources.list and give it a go. I have no essential data on the laptop.
<tritium> Xappe, I hope you don't let packages get removed when dependencies aren't met if you update that frequently.
<ewhitten_> I tried playing around with nld9 the other day.  gnome 2.6!  yech.
<ewhitten_> I dist-upgrade once a day or so.
<jnk> ren0, just be prepared to have your favorite app not working for some time
<srikat> My current harddisk is like http://img226.exs.cx/img226/9941/14sx.jpg and I plan to setup partitions like http://img219.exs.cx/img219/5440/43do.jpg <-- can you guys please check it and tell me I could proceed w/ the changes?
<ewhitten_> whoa
<ren0> The other option I have is to install the ndiswrapper kernel module and I am not sure how to do that.
* manobes likes warty... first time I've not wanted "more" from a distro...
<jnk> ren0, for example it seems my Muine is broken at the moment
<ewhitten_> warty is also really nice.  but hoary does make it a bit easier for the mono stuff, I find.
<jnk> anyone with the same problem ?
<ren0> In a way I am planning to try to stay stable with ubuntu (unlike in real life)
<ewhitten_> jnk:  what problem are you having?  I can check it out as well.
<jnk> ewhitten_, it just won't start: Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libmuine   (and some debug info)
<Poyayan> I having problems with synaptics' repository selection in Array 4
<ewhitten_> jnk:  I'll check it out.  I'm pretty good with mono stuff :)
<jnk> (libmuine is present)
<srikat> ...
<Poyayan> I select universe but it won't add or remove it unless I like edit then ok then ok
<andril> has anyone received their UBUNTU SHIPMENT?
<jnk> ewhitten_,  thanks!
<Poyayan> I can't actually just click ok like I should be able to do
<tritium> andril, months ago
<srikat> yes andril, me
<Poyayan> same
<srikat> all the way to India :)
<andril> WOW that\ strange
<andril> I am in the US and have been waiting since they offered the CD shipment
<tritium> andril, but I signed up for it very early on
<ewhitten_> jnk:  alright, just a few mins.  checking out some libgmailfs stuff as well atm.
<fesja> join ubuntu-es
<ren0> Looking at the How To - Set up Ndiswrapper page I am a bit unsure how to proceed...
<srikat> My current harddisk is like http://img226.exs.cx/img226/9941/14sx.jpg and I plan to setup partitions like http://img219.exs.cx/img219/5440/43do.jpg <-- can you guys please check it and tell me I could proceed w/ the changes?
<ren0> Do I follow Try this other way?
<jnk> ewhitten_, ok!
<imi> hi
<imi> i'm planning to run ubuntu on an ibm t23 800mhz/256mb ram. what should i expect performance-wise?
<tritium> meuserj|work, you're in Indy right now?
<manobes> imi: It'll run... but it might be a bit slow
<meuserj|work> tritium, yeah
<manobes> Not unusably slow though
<jnk> imi, try adding some ram if you can
<jnk> that will make the difference IMHO
* manobes seconds jnk
<imi> manobes, what's more important, cpu or ram? cause ubuntu runs nice on my athlon xp 1400mhz with the same amount of ram
<tritium> meuserj|work, have you ever been to progeny?
<manobes> imi: I've found ram to be more important.  But cpu does matter.
<tritium> imi, I agree
<jnk> I guess disk performance alsa has its say with gnome...
<jnk> also
<manobes> imi: You'll probably be fine with 800 Mhz... it might seem a bit "choppy" is all.
<manobes> Don't run openoffice :)
<meuserj|work> tritium, no, but I've thought about checking them out sometime.. I met Ian at the thing PLUG had a while back at Jakes.
<tritium> meuserj|work, cool, right here in Debian's birthplace :)
<meuserj|work> tritium, yup
<imi> i've just bought that thinkpad on ebay, and the toss is between gentoo (no flames, please) and ubuntu. i know both distros pretty well, the only question is the performance (and if it's worth to compile the whole system... OOo takes 1-2 days)
<tritium> Well, I'm off to lunch...
<HaloGray> I had a thinkpad and gentoo... compiling kde caused a kernel panick on it
<HaloGray> I probably botched the kernel compile though... I was new to gentoo
<ewhitten_> phillix:  re gmailfs stuff, it looks like you need the fuse kernel module to get mounting of gmail stuff to work.  Not quite sure how to do that yet, but I'm looking
<Riddell> HaloGray: I get complete freezes on my thinkpad all the time when I'm compiling something, no idea why, possibly overheating
<manobes> imi: I wouldn't bother with gentoo.  The limited ram will affect your performance way more than any compile options will.
<imi> yea, compiling everything will make a laptop "burn". i've read that even on the gentoo forums
<ewhitten_> jnk:  sorry, works fine for me :)
<ewhitten_> jnk:  where is your libmuine.dll installed?
<imi> manobes, you're probably right. i can take that few seconds till ooo starts up ;)
<Crane> I compiled fluxbox on my thinkpad last night and it took forever
<imi> Crane, what specs?
<Crane> of course it's old and slow
<HaloGray> I went with arch for my thinkpad
<Crane> it's a 233 mhx with 96 meg ram
<HaloGray> arch and icewm
<jnk> I have libmuine.so  libmuine.so.0  libmuine.so.0.0.0 in /usr/lib/muine
<HaloGray> Mine was 600mhz with 128mb ram
<Crane> 380z
<ewhitten_> jnk:  gotcha.  alright, I'm looking :)
* manobes ran x on a 486 with 8mb of ram once.
<jnk> :)
<imi> I've got a 233mhz/64mb ram noname ltop, running vector and it's okay with icewm.
<Crane> I should get a new one but well that costs money
<HaloGray> It had the minimalistic approach of gentoo... without all the compiling
<Crane> :(
<HaloGray> it loses the speed bost of gentoo, but at least it was better then a full blown distro
<ewhitten_> jnk:  open up your /usr/share/dotnet/muine/muine.exe.config
<imi> mozilla takes a little to starts, and i'm using abiword
<ewhitten_> jnk:  check the dllmap for the line referencing libmuine
<ewhitten_> man. this ubuntu stuff is so fun, it's really taking time out of my WoW playing...
<ewhitten_> ;)
<Xappe> haha
<manobes> imi: You should be fine.  If you're not happy with the performance, dump gnome and try XFCE
<harleyb> good morning. I'm using the LiveCD and am trying to change the ip address. It asks for a root password to do this, which I can't find in the FAQ or other docs for that.
<phillix> ewhitten: re gmailfs. yes i have compiled fuse from source, you need 1.3, but it built tu fuse module in the wrong place.. it put it in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko when I am running 2.6.8.1-2-386 with modules in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/. I am now compiling my kernel from source
<Crane> mozilla takes a couple secs to start and when I start Open office sheesh
<jnk> ewhitten_, it seems to be alright: <dllmap dll="libmuine" target="/usr/lib/muine/libmuine.so"/>
<imi> manobes i'm a gnome-guy, xfce is not an option ;). but i think it should be fine
<ewhitten_> phillix:  once you have the module, you should have all the stuff in /proc
<HaloGray> anybody know if there's anything to be done about how poorly starcraft runs under WINE?
<HaloGray> aside from giving the process high priority (nice -20)
<LinuxJones> join #wine
<imi> HaloGray, get cedega with bittorrent
<ewhitten_> HaloGray:  do you use cedega?
<HaloGray> no, I use wine
* imi apologizes for advertising warez
* jnk could make Warcraft III run fine with cedega... impressive
<phillix> ewhitten: yes, thats the last step I need. I have python-fuse bindings built, libgmail from CVS and gmailfs installed. fuse module is yet to work though ;)
<LinuxJones> HaloGray, sorry I was checking to see if there was a wine help channel on freenode
<ewhitten_>  imi:  good idea. :)
<ewhitten_> (the apology, I mean)
<HaloGray> lol, it's ok :)
<imi> ewhitten_, works like a champ
<ewhitten_> jnk:  I got World of Warcraft running now :)
<jnk> !!
<HaloGray> newer games run great on wine
<jnk> ewhitten_, how much does it cost ?
<HaloGray> I got warcraft 3 running great
<HaloGray> but starcraft runs like ass
<HaloGray> it makes no sense
<ewhitten_> jnk:  I pay $5/month because I like supporting transgaming :)
* imi is off writing an article on window managers
<HaloGray> you can get the cvs stuff free though
<ewhitten_> and it gives me voting power.
<HaloGray> you just don't get any of the support or anything
<jnk> ewhitten_,  for Wolrd of Warcraft I mean
<ewhitten_> jnk:  I paid $35 for the game, then I think it's like $12/month for your subscription.
<jnk> ewhitten_, ok... then of course the problem is: this must take sooo much time :)
<ewhitten_> jnk:  Yes, yes it does.  It will suck most of your life away for the first couple weeks, then you get a grip around lvl 20.
<jnk> lol
<HaloGray> is there a big risk in upgrading from 386 to 686 via package manager?
<ewhitten_> but then you HAVE to go to lvl 40 so you can ride a horse, cat, etc.
<jnk> HaloGray, only bugfixes for me
<ewhitten_> HaloGray: nope, did it just fine.  just make sure that you get the right -headers and restricted-modules
<ewhitten_> if you need the latter.
<jnk> ewhitten_, and in what level are you ?
<HaloGray> so, in synaptec I'd uncheck linux-386 and install linux-686 and away I go?
<jnk> HaloGray, I would leave  386 for now
<ewhitten_> jnk:  lvl 19, almost 20.  but I also have a girlfriend. ;)
<jnk> lol
<jnk> well good luck for both
<jnk> bye
<HaloGray> I suppose I could leave the 386
<ewhitten_> later.
<HaloGray> I haven't noticed any slow performance or anything
<HaloGray> So I don't have much to gain by upgrading
<ewhitten_> oh man, my mom cracks me up.
<ewhitten_> her:  I went to buy a new cordless phone, but ended up with a 6 megapixel camera!
* ewhitten_ has officially been one-upped!
<felix_1> No ones can help me with lm_sensors ? I already have i2c modules loaded, but I am missing end setup: sysfs ... etc ... Docs at their site is too complex...
<souki> I don't have the default cursor.theme since my switch to hoary, any idea
<ewhitten_> souki:  a couple people have mentioned this.  I think it's being worked on.  anyone here that can post up the one from warty?
<LinuxJones> souki, nobody has
<souki> thanx
<dredg> just grab gtk2-engines-industrial_0.2.36-2_i386.deb from the archive and `dpkg -i' it
<phillix> ewhitten: i am running kernel 2.6.8.1-2-386 with modules in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386. There doesnt seem to be a linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386 so I have linux-headers-2.6.8.1-16.1. But then my fuse module builds in the wrong place. Should I upgrade to the 2.6.8.1-3-386 kernel?
<ewhitten_> phillix: yes.
<phillix> ew: ok, i will. thx
<srbaker> hrm
<srbaker> when i try to play radioparadise in rhythmbox, it bitches about not having an element for mime type audio/mpeg ?
<blah09> anyone know how to change the keyboard settings in xfce?
<chillywilly> bah
<blah09> ?
<phillix> radioparadise rocks. the best playlists ever
<chillywilly> Ubuntu failed during the install after reboot
<blah09> and why is the taskbar on top?? thats just wrong
<chillywilly> if I install ubuntu-desktop will I get everything that it normally installs when everything goes smoothly?
<scouselad> hey, does anyone know where there is a guide to installing ubunto alongside winxp pro as a dual-boot system?
<HaloGray> scouse, you shouldn't really need a guide for that, it's easy to do
<HaloGray> Just leave some gigs free on the drive when you install xp
<HaloGray> I chose 10 out of my 60gig drive
<HaloGray> then go through the ubuntu install process, it will use the free space, and grub should auto-detect and add xp
<chillywilly> is ubuntu-desktop the big fat meta package will all the goodies?
<scouselad> so can i just make a new ext2 partition with partitionmagic and install onto that?
<HaloGray> when you boot you should get the option to pick xp or ubuntu
<scouselad> and should i use ext2 or ext3?
<ewhitten_> whoo. got my old cursor theme back :)
<HaloGray> buttload of hoary updates today...
<ewhitten_> scourselad:  you're better off just leaving the empty space, letting the installer do that for you.
<chillywilly> this time it did not install the nice pretty GRUB menu either...which is weird
<HaloGray> I thought the feature freeze was activated?
<blah09> chilly arent you supposed to hit escape to activate the grub menu
<saif> hello,
<HaloGray> I use ext3
<scouselad> ok
<blah09> i use reiserfs
<HaloGray> What are the advantages of reiser?
<blah09> no idea lol
<saif> what cd writing app is there?! somethn like k3b? for gnome?
<scouselad> ok ewhitten_ :)
<blah09> saif open nautilus
<blah09> go to burn:///
<scouselad> ewhitten_: what do you mean by "leaving empty space"?
<ewhitten_> scouselad:  when you edit your partitions, allocate your space for xp, then just don't do anything with the remaining free space
<saif> blah09: want somethn easier to work with, burn audio cds and stuff like that, other than nautilus
<scouselad> ewhitten_: so don't format it from windows? (as ext2/3)
<blah09> other than that i guess only k3b
<ewhitten_> scouselad:  right.
<HaloGray> You don't even have the option to do that through windows
<blah09> it should run in gnome too innit
<HaloGray> I don't think
<scouselad> ewhitten_: thanks
<scouselad> thanks for your help guys, bye
* ewhitten_ has done it several times.  you shrink the xp partition, click apply, then reboot and install linux :)
<blah09> it should if you get all the dependencies
<phillix> gotta reboot into my new kernel. adious. thanks for the help, esp ewhitten
<saif> ok, one more thing, how do i change the permission of a file?! i am running apache and when i put a file there, it says that access is denied due to permissions, how do i give permission to every1??
<ewhitten_> blah09:  i apt-get install k3b...  now getting 1 of 26 packages ;)
<blah09> =)
<chillywilly> is hoary broken?
<blah09> i should do that too sometime
<blah09> chilly, no, ive been running it for a while now
<chillywilly> well I just had an install fail in a weird way and now I had to do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop form the shell
<chillywilly> from*
<blah09> ok xfce is crud imho
<blah09> not for me i guess
<gholen> Hi, anybody know how to fix synaptic, it craches all the time?
<saif> don't use it! :)
<scouselad> ok guys, one more question: will ubuntu boot from a logical partition, and does that apply to linux in general?
<blah09> saif, =P
<blah09> installed it to see what all the fuss was about
<ewhitten_> scoueselad:  you should be fine.  let ubuntu choose the partitioning, just make sure you keep your xp partition.
<scouselad> hehe, you again ;)
<mikeycooper> is ogra the one who made xscreensaver so pretty?
<scouselad> ehitten_: so my current config is primary c: partition, extended partition containing d: (ntfs for my docs etc in windows) and 8gb of free space after that in the extended partition, which ubuntu will format itself
<saif> ewhitten: are you intending to dual boot?
<scouselad> you mean me?
<scouselad> lol
<scouselad> yeah
<saif> ewhitten: sorry i ment scouselad
<scouselad> with xp pro
<saif> scouselad: ok, did u install ubuntu before?!
* ewhitten_ is way taller than him.  Don't know how you got us confused... ;)
<saif> scouselad: coz i had a problem and i couldn't boot windows after installing ubuntu, a problem with the kernel
<scouselad> no, started the installer then realised that i wasnt sure how to resize partitions with it, or if that was even possible, so went back to windows and now i'm going to make 8gb of free space in the extended partition for ubuntu
<scouselad> ewhitten_: :p
<scouselad> (saif: using partitionmagic)
<saif> scouselad: ok, good luck! i don't think u hsould face the same problem as i did!
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<scouselad> saif: ok, thanks
<saif> scouselad: good luck!
<scouselad> people in general: any advice on installing ubuntu (on a logical partition) alongside xp pro?
<ctr> heh
<mikeycooper> scouselad: are you just looking to try it out first or do you plan to stick with dual-boot?
<AlphaXero> mornin people
<blah09> evening
<AlphaXero> err that too
<scouselad> mikeycooper: well i've tried linux before, suse (installed) then knoppix (livecd) and i'd like a smallish linux partition, mostly as a backup for when windows goes wrong (as if that ever happens!)
<shock> (as if that ever happens!) <-- check - my windows is totally screwed right now
<shock> :P
<Schaap> ubuntu is good enough as desktop
<shock> ubuntu is awesome as a desktop
<Schaap> just cant get over the no mirch thing
<Schaap> mirc
<shock> only that under osx all the hardware works
<mikeycooper> scouselad: if just as a backup, why not use a ubuntu livecd?
<shock> blagh @ mirc
<shock> have you tried xchat?
<blah09> xchat is slick
<Schaap> yes
<Schaap> its
<Schaap> well
<Schaap> its no mirc
<shock> no - its quite nicer, i think
<scouselad> mikeycooper: well the knoppix one is very slow, takes about 10 mins to boot, then to load any app takes a couple of mins, and you can't install extra stuff, i want to mess around with it a bit in my spare time!
<blah09> scouselad give slax a try
<Schaap> i miss the aliases
<Schaap> the options
<blah09> my personal favourite livecd
<shock> schaap ?
<Schaap> like /s -m blablabla
<shock> say what?
<shock> lol
<AlphaXero> i think ubuntu needs a more less instant way to get dvd's playing
<shock> try this:
<Schaap> xchat just acts stupid
<blah09> alpha its not that hard
<shock> start xchat - do preferences->lists->user commands
<scouselad> blah09: is it better than knoppix?
<blah09> www.ubuntuguide.org has a guide
<shock> and of you write =)
<blah09> yeah its faster, i dont like knoppix
<HaloGray> I like xchat over mirc as well, but anything can not seem as good if you're used to one particular program.
<blah09> kanotix got good reviews in a local mag, but its probably just as bloated
<Schaap> including the -m ?
<AlphaXero> i like xchat
<Schaap> and then the leck of good bittorrent apps
<Schaap> lack
<blah09> azureus?
<njan> azureus works fine for me in ubuntu :)
<Schaap> i dont liek azu
<Schaap> recource hog
<njan> Schaap, yes, it's coded in java, what's your point?
<blah09> ABC has a linux version doesnt it
<njan> :)
<blah09> lol
<AlphaXero> yeah i compiled mPlayer for dvd playback but there should be something in Synaptic or apt for instant gratification
<Schaap> recource
<apokryphos> What reasonable alternatives are there to Azureus?
<njan> apokryphos, theshadow's bittorrent client
<Schaap> see, ubuntu only has azu
<Agrajag> AlphaXero: it takes maybe 5 seconds to enable universe
<Schaap> im not saying its a bad bt client
<apokryphos> njan: Can you apt for that?
<[Spooky] > njan: cool, i cant install the java :/
<Schaap> its just a bad program
<njan> apokryphos, no idea, haven't tried.
<Agrajag> or to add debian-marillat
<njan> [Spooky] , :-p
<njan> [Spooky] , it isn't hard
<AlphaXero> i added thato to the source list but wouldnt connect
<njan> [Spooky] , just read the ubuntu wiki :)
<bzbb> shit
<bzbb> I think i've been rooted
<scouselad> blah09: just looked at the slax website - is it a graphical system? does it come with kde/gnome? or is it text mode?
<njan> bzbb, turn the machine off, right now.
<njan> bzbb, power it down, unplug it, mirror the hard drive.
<bzbb> different machine
<blah09> graphical
<blah09> slackware based i think
<njan> bzbb, reformat, reinstall, analyse mirrored drive.
<SmokingFire> I want to download the hoary livecd. Should I download it normally or is bittorrent faster?
<scouselad> blah09: ok, i'll have a look
<bzbb> the machine with that problem is off
<njan> bzbb, what are the symptoms?
<blah09> look at the screenshots ;)
<bzbb> I can't list processes
<blah09> kde...
<scouselad> thanks again guys, particularly blah09, ewhitten, mikeycooper :)
<njan> bzbb, as root/regular user? what happens?
<bzbb> if I try anything that lists processes, it hangs
<bzbb> killall does too
<njan> bzbb, anything else?
<bzbb> firefox doesn't work
<bzbb> if I run ps, for example, it hangs, and ctrl-c won't kill it
<njan> well, I suppose if someone'd installed a rootkit badly, they could have replaced those commands with versions that hung. But firefox wouldn't hang. I'd bear rooting in mind, but if those are the only symptoms, I'd probably consider a fucked install/machine to be slightly more likely.
<njan> I'd still do a clean reinstall with trusted media though.
<njan> and analyse the drive offline/in a chroot.
<bzbb> njan, it just happened one day
<bzbb> just working fine, then, nothing
<njan> bzbb, well, the best rootkits are astonishingly hard to detect, it's quite scary. If you have even an intuition that it might be rooted, I'd reinstall, especially if it's doing anything in the remotest bit important.
<bzbb> I think they firefox problem maybe be unrelated
<bzbb> I just can't diagnose it without any tools
<njan> bzbb, but use your own judgement; you're the administrator, not me :)
<njan> bzbb, you could try running chkrootkit on it.
<[Spooky] > njan: tried a howto on www.ubuntuguide.org and it didnt work...
<bzbb> yay sneakernet
<njan> [Spooky] , there are a few different ways of installing java; try going over it more carefully or using one of the alternative methods
<njan> bzbb, ?
<stvn> er.. if you burn a CD with nautilus, where does it store the temporary image?
<bzbb> the rooted machine is off my network
<njan> bzbb, always good.
<njan> bzbb, download chkrootkit, stick it on a floppy, run on the machine.
<king_arthur> hi there, everyboddy.. just a quick question... does anybody now how to get a screenshot from a console command?
<bzbb> njan, I used a usb keydrive
<bzbb> and, it, hangs
<njan> bzbb, got a copy of knoppix std handy?
<lil_anthony> question what does this mean and how can it be fixed every time i try to login to ubuntu i get the following
<HaloGray> king_arther: I don't know if that's possible... I'm not terribly sure anyway
<bzbb> no
<bzbb> I do have the ubuntu livecd around
<king_arthur> HaloGray: thanks for reply
<njan> bzbb, that doesn't have chkrootkit on it, but I guess you could run it off the key.
<HaloGray> it wouldn't make sense logically to me
<king_arthur> HaloGray: I am going back to gnome desktop and let you know...
<lil_anthony> your session has only lasted less than 10 sec. if you have not logged out yourself this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace. try loggin in as failsafe to fix problem
<HaloGray> xserver just prevides a footprint, it's whatever windows manager or desktop environment that puts everything together
<HaloGray> one would think only that knows exactly what's going on... and only that would be able to provide a screenshot
<lil_anthony> i look at the error and it says unable to read ICE authority file any help on this would be great
<njan> king_arthur, man xwd#
<njan> king_arthur, man xwd
<king_arthur> njan: wow thanks for that one
<njan> king_arthur, yw
<njan> king_arthur, there's at least one other way of doing it from the console that I know of, but I know that xwd's in ubuntu by default, so that's probably your best starting point ;)
<gioeleb> hi
<foznot> anyone else have problems getting nvidia sound to work...i can't get ubuntu to find my soundcard
<gioeleb> all my files from my vfat partition are unreadable
<njan> gioeleb, what do you mean? What are you trying to do, and what happens?
<gioeleb> in fstab I have "defaults,rw,fmask=111"
<king_arthur> I am using a icewm desktop and woul like to take some shots is that the way to do it?
<dr_willis> king_arthur,  several tools out camn take screenshots.
<dr_willis> Gimp, xv, imagemagic i think also can do it.
<njan> gioeleb, you trying to mount the partition as read only?
<gioeleb> I have one file "D:\file.txt" mounted to "/mnt/win_d/file.txt". If I open that file with an editor and write something into it, then the editor complains
<froust> How can I stop nautilus from opening a new window every time I click a folder?
<king_arthur> dr_willis: any hints for that?
<blah09> froust go to the preferences
<gioeleb> ls -la /mnt/win_d/file.txt shows me that the file have r--r--r-- permissions
<blah09> under behaviour
<blah09> tick "always open in browser windows"
<dr_willis> king_arthur,  use gimp its right there in the menus somewhere.
<njan> gioeleb, if you're mounting the entire partition as mode 111, you're mounting it as execute only
<king_arthur> dr_willis: Gimp can do it?
<dr_willis> king_arthur,  it could in the past.
<gioeleb> njan:no, fmask = mask for files (before it all the files had r-xr-xr-x)
<froust> blah09: thanks - how can i make it so when i click the home icon on my desktop, it opens with tahat file browser, not the other one?
<king_arthur> dr_willis: I'll let you know in a few minutes 8)
<AlphaXero> what audio codec should I set my mPlayer to use for divx and dvd movies?
<froust> one looks almost like a web browser, one is much more barebones.
<njan> gioeleb, hmm.. you're right, I don't know my mount options well enough.. as root or as a regular user?
<foznot> gioeleb maybe you can just add users to your mount options
<foznot> that should let you mount it without being root
<gioeleb> foznot: they are readonly also for the owner
<foznot> gotcha
<gioeleb> I think I found the prob... maybe the files are readonly also under win
<king_arthur> dr_willis: Gimp does it
<foznot> change the perms to 777 if you are the only one on  the computer
<blah09> froust its basically nautilus
<blah09> with an address bar
<gioeleb> foznot: vfat don't allow chmod
<gioeleb> ..doesn't..
<froust> blah09: i know - how can i make it open with the address bar etc by default?
<dr_willis> mounting a vfat's permissions are set when you mount it.
<dr_willis> if that makes sence. :P
<dr_willis> when Mounting a vfat partition - the permissions are set to a default by the mount command options.
<kdog_u> I'm testing out the hoary live cd on this Dell Inspiron and Rhythmbox is complaining with "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg." when I try to play an internet stream. What is it missing?
<dr_willis> THere we go. :P that makes sence right?
<gioeleb> dr_willis: this is what I do, but somehow the masks are not respected
<blah09> froust once that thing is checked
<blah09> it should in future
<froust> it doesn't. will i have to reload x?
<blah09> nope
<mikeycooper> kdog_u: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<blah09> try making sure that the last nautilus window you close is the one with the bar
<blah09> when you tick the box again
<froust> blah
<froust> thanks - that worked
<blah09> np
<Stinky_Taco> Is there a Free way in linux to compile Virtual Basic code? TIA :)
<dr_willis> Hmm. Sounds like a Job for google! :P
<Stinky_Taco> <dr_willis>, thanks I been there done that :)
<kdog_u> mikeycooper, of course. I should have remembered that. I was just so excited when Hoary camy up in 1600x1200 with sound :-)
<Stinky_Taco> I really dont want to pay Micro$oft tax to compile Virtual basic code :/
<dr_willis> Stinky_Taco,  i think you may be out of luck.
<Stinky_Taco> yea, i kinna figurred that :)
<Stinky_Taco> i thought i might ask, i have been suprisedin the past..
<Stinky_Taco> supprised
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> chedk the google newsgroup searches?
<Stinky_Taco> I can open Micro soft office documents, and compile C cod 8)
<dr_willis> I recall some VB clone for linux. but not sure how well developped it was.
<Stinky_Taco> Oooo Cool Thanks!
<dr_willis> this was like 2 yr ago.
<Stinky_Taco> Oh , i have never checked synaptic...
<dr_willis> a google search sould of found it. :P i'd think.
<dr_willis> heh
<ron_> ok does anyone know ubuntu well?
<Stinky_Taco> might be something :)
<lakin> ron_, just ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they'll answer.
<ron_> i need to learn a new trick and have no idea even where to look
<Stinky_Taco> <ron_> i know it well enough to admit i dont know it :)
<ron_> ok
<lazzaro> hi folks  !
<Stinky_Taco> wait, there are lots of GURU here :)
<ron_> how do i take a new application and put it in the start menu
<lazzaro> paolo from italy here !
<ron_> and wait
<dr_willis> HBasic, a VB Clone for Linux, available
<ron_> even not knowing the command to start it to begin with
<tritium> hi lazzaro
<dr_willis> file not found... :(
<lazzaro> tritium hi
<ron_> i used apt get to get an application but it will not dstart and i have
<lakin> Stinky_Taco, mono is an Open Source/Free Software .NET implementation,  Glade is an interface designer for GTK.
<ron_> no idea where it is
<TreadingSoftly> ron_: what application?
<tritium> ron_, "dpkg -L packagename" will list the files in the package
<dr_willis> Stinky_Taco,  --> http://hbasic.sourceforge.net/
<Stinky_Taco> Ron try rightclicking on the start button thing, I think it has a way to add menu item...
<lakin> ron_: open nautilus go to location: applications:///  in there yo ucan create new laungchers.
<Stinky_Taco> COOL TANKS!!!
<ron_> bible from universe kjv
<lakin> man, my spelling sucks.
<tritium> ron_, "dpkg -L bible-kjv", for example
<tritium> ron_, look for something in /usr/bin
<ron_> ok now we get close
<ron_> usr bin
<ron_> is that where applications info is?
<lazzaro> i need some help with my cd burner...hdX=ide-scsi and ignore=hdX on grub options and modprobe ide-scsi and sg....now my cdburner works perfect but the simple mount of a cd doesn't work anymore....any ideas  ? some missing link on /dev ?
<tritium> that's where user binaries (appliations) reside, ron_
<dr_willis> your /dev is provberly got cdrom linked to hdd or similer. vs the /dev/scd0 it now needs to be.
<dr_willis> of course i was thinking with the newer kernels the whole ide-scsi stuff isent needed at all any more.
<lazzaro> i look for scd0 but it still missing !
<lazzaro> scd0 doesn't exists !
<lazzaro> and no cdrom link in /dev directory
<lazzaro> (i'm running warty 2.6 kernel)
<tritium> lazzaro, any reason you're using scsi emulation?
<lazzaro> ...ide cdbuner
<tritium> lazzaro, and?
<dr_willis> lazzaro,  i can get mine working without useing scsi-emulation
<dr_willis> :P
<lazzaro> ? no ide-scsi emulation then ?
<tritium> lazzaro, it's easier if you don't bother with scsi emulation
<dr_willis> is what hes getting at - scsi-emulation should NOT be needed witjh the 2.6 Kernels.
<balkan> when is the new release of ubuntu coming?
<tritium> April
<Ex-Cyber> balkan: April
<lazzaro> ...what kind of changes with 2.6 ? ...modprobe (what) ?
<tritium> ron_, did you find the application listed in /usr/bin ?
<lazzaro> (and remove hdX=ide_scsi from grub options)
<balkan> that long...how am i supposed to wait until then...i'm dying to install ubuntu...
<Ex-Cyber> balkan: Ubuntu is on a 6-month release cycle (following GNOME's release cycle)
<balkan> Ex-Cyber: were can i see what will be in the new release?
<tritium> lazzaro, put "ide-cd" in your /etc/modules
<pdaoust> this is weird...... anybody have a Matrox card? I don't know what I did to my xorg.conf, but I have no OpenGL (specifically glx)... can't even run glxgears
<Ex-Cyber> balkan: if you're feeling adventurous you could try a Hoary Array release
<Ex-Cyber> pdaoust: have you installed any special GL drivers?
<lazzaro> tritium any other setting ?
<tritium> lazzaro, that should be it
<pdaoust> Ex-Cyber: I did once upon a time, when I was trying out an nVidia card
<chrismurf> Hey all, what's the current status of Power Management in Hoary wrt laptops?
<lazzaro> tritium i hope cdrecord could see the device
<Ex-Cyber> pdaoust: what kind of error message do you get when you try to run glxgears?
<chrismurf> specifically - is standby or hibernate working?
<AlphaXero> i'm running warty on a laptop
<pdaoust> chrismurf: as with all Linux distros, it works great some places, not so great other places. typically, suspend-to-disk doesn't work
<Parallax_> how can i see a MS Access db in linux?
<balkan> Ex-Cyber: is there a change-log somewhere. or something were i can see what they intend to ship in the new release?
<tritium> lazzaro, you may have to use "cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus" to find it
<tritium> lazzaro, then, configure it in /etc/default/cdrecord
<pdaoust> Ex-Cyber: two simple messages
<pdaoust> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pdaoust> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<chrismurf> pdaoust, I'm running warty - works great, but I want power management - does suspend-to-memory work in hoary?
<tritium> lazzaro, But, nautilus doesn't use cdrecord.
<pdaoust> chrismurf: there you have me. haven't ever bothered with power features, other than having X turn off my monitor after a half hour
<Ex-Cyber> balkan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<lazzaro> ok i'm going to try......
<lazzaro> tnx tritium
<lazzaro> really many tnx!
<chrismurf> pdaoust, yeah - it's fine on my desktop, but my laptop needs to go with me from place to place.
<lazzaro> bye folks.....cu
<pdaoust> chrismurf: ohhhhhhhhhh... wish I could help; not lucky enough to have a laptop :)
<chrismurf> :-)
<chrismurf> anybody else know whether suspend-to-memory is working in hoary?  I see on the wiki it was a goal
<lil_anthony> is there a linux alternative to dvdshrink anywhere?
<tritium> chrismurf, it's working pretty well
<pdaoust> Ex-Cyber: found something in the forums, abut symlinking libglx.so to libglx.a; I'll try it out... weird that you'd have to do that though. funny thing is, it seems to be common to people who got rid of an nVidia card and got a Matrox, just like me.
<Ex-Cyber> pdaoust: is there a line in your xorg.conf that looks like this: Load "glx"
<pdaoust> Ex-Cyber: you bet
<chrismurf> tritium, awesome - thanks.  I've been happy with hoary on my desktop, I guess it's time for the laptop :-)
<tritium> chrismurf, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<pdaoust> Ex-Cyber: and GLcore and dri
<Ex-Cyber> hm
<tritium> chrismurf, take a look at the link to the HoaryPMResults
<pdaoust> ennyway, I gotta jet, but thanks for the help!
<chrismurf> tritium, thanks - missed that page
<tritium> chrismurf, no problem
<chrismurf> tritium, is it safe to assume that for suspend-to-disk to work you have to have more swap space than memory?
<romulo> hi, im running a machine with hoary,my other machine is debian and its sharing internet ok, this machine with hoary cannot ping it, since the last dist-upgrade, what can this be?
<tritium> chrismurf, I'm not exactly sure what the minimum requirements are...
<tritium> mjg59, are there minimum requirements on swap space for suspend to disk?
<Get> After my latest upgrade i lost my graphicdriver, what to do? (i run hoary)
<tritium> Get, what packages were upgraded?  newly installed?  removed?
<Get> tritium: it was very many upgraded packages
<ron_> ok it didnt work it did show the bible.bin file in the usr bin area but no help file for the application bible hello that program is in my system but i cant find it or start ithelpppppppppppppppppppppp
<AlphaXero> is there a way to upgrade warty to hoary without downloading a new iso and installing that way?
<tritium> Get, did you upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<Get> tritium: dist-upgrade
<tritium> Get, was anything removed?
<Get> tritium: nope
<ron_> ok it didnt work it did show the bible.bin file in the usr bin area but no help file for the application bible hello that program is in my system but i cant find it or start ithelpppppppppppppppppppppp
<ron_> helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<tritium> ron, you can't even run it from the command line?
<ron_> dont know the command
<ron_> thats the whole issue
<tritium> ron_, the name of the file you saw in /usr/bin.  What is it?
<ron_> it is bible
<AlphaXero> dist-upgrade does a distro upgrade to hoary from warty?
<tritium> ron_, that's the command
<ron_> ok
<ron_> yes it brought up something
<apokryphos> AlphaXero: If you have the sources changed, yes.
<R0bNyc> How compatible is HOary with DEbian? since I'm trying to install apt-build , so I can compile
<tritium> R0bNyc, apt-build is available in ubuntu.  Are you trying to install Debian's?
<romulo> hi my ubuntu box just stopped to see the network after a dist-upgrade, what can i do? its already configured
<HaloGray> did you have to build your own net driver originally?
<LinuxJones> romulo, try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<HaloGray> you'll have to do it again
<R0bNyc> tritium, Not really I'm just trying to install apt-build, then apt-build install memstat and etc configure apt-build, so isntead of apt-get I would do apt-build http://osdir.com/Article3489.phtml   http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html
<R0bNyc> thats what I'm trying to do
<R0bNyc> I do it on Kanotix (Debian), MEpis, but haven't been able on Ubuntu
<romulo> LinuxJones, isnt working =/
<will> i have an intel 815 chipset with built in audio, and all audio runs extremely quickly, anyone have any ideas as to what this could be?
<tritium> R0bNyc, "sudo apt-get install apt-build"
<LinuxJones> romulo, try network-admin
<Jelte> Hi guys... i'm looking for an editor that will allow me to select blocks of texts in a text file, but not line by line... in other words selecting the first x characters from every line in a text file with the mouse (if that makes sense) ... anyone know of an editor that can do that?
<tritium> R0bNyc, it's in Hoary universe
<arj> hi
<romulo> Destination host unreachable
<R0bNyc> yes thanks, I'm doing so but I always have a problem with memstat
<R0bNyc> ok I'm done with sudo apt-get install apt-build
<R0bNyc> now I have to do sudo apt-build install memstat
<romulo> will try network admin
<R0bNyc> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<R0bNyc>   memstat
<R0bNyc> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<R0bNyc> Need to get 0B/10.1kB of archives.
<R0bNyc> After unpacking 45.1kB of additional disk space will be used.
<R0bNyc> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<R0bNyc>   memstat
<R0bNyc> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<duron> hi up. do you know any tutorial to install gdesklets??? Thanks in advance!!!
<arj> somebody can tell me where I find the files about user accounts?
<LinuxJones> romulo, is your card listed in network admin ?
<R0bNyc> tritium, you see
<romulo> LinuxJones, will check it, i was turning on the other machine
<tritium> R0bNyc, yes, but I don't know what the problem is
<mastertet> Hello, I just installed ubuntu custom, whithout gnome. I want to install a package from source downloaded from the net. What package do I need to configure and make software from source?
<R0bNyc> Me neither but it has worked in Kanotix and Mepis
<tritium> mastertet, build-essential
<mastertet> it is a meta package?
<tritium> yes
<romulo> LinuxJones, yeah it is
<mastertet> thanks :)
<romulo> and i reconfigured it and isnt working again =P
<HaloGray> brb
<Josip> Hello geeky fellas ;-)
<LinuxJones> romulo, are you using dhcp or static ip address ?
<romulo> LinuxJones, static ip
<LinuxJones> romulo, it's going to a router of some sort I take it ?
<Josip> I can mount /dev/hda5 as ntfs partition (it has winxp installed on it), but in GRUB I can't root (hd4,0) nor root (hd5,0)
<romulo> LinuxJones, no, its only a cross cable between 2 computers
<AlphaXero> does totem play dvd's, or do i just need to use mPlayer
<romulo> when i do ping the lights on the card fash but it doesnt ping
<Josip> I get <Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Josip> >
<tritium> Josip, hd0,4 and hd0,5
<will> AlphaXero: you need the libdvdcss2 for it
<R0bNyc> It says memstat cannot be authenticated why not
<LinuxJones> romulo, what does ifconfig -a | grep 'inet addr' output
<LinuxJones> romulo, put it to pastebin.ca
<Josip> stupid me -_-, so /dev/hda5 will be hd0,4 (because it's starting from 0 , not 1), right ?
<AlphaXero> ok once I get that from synaptic it should usable
<tritium> Josip, yeah
<Josip> thanks guys
<felix_1> Any ones know how to have shadows with xcompmgr ?? I launch it but see nothing changed ...
<AlphaXero> i'm not familiar with linux yet, wasnt sure if codecs were on a per-application basis or system-wide
<R0bNyc> tritium, there's a problem with memstat in ubuntu repo.
<tritium> R0bNyc, maybe so
<mastertet> Is there a way to create a debian package instead of doing "make install" when I wanna install software from source?
<romulo> http://rafb.net/paste/results/UoFitG45.html
<NaosZ> Hello all
<felix_1> Any ones know how to have shadows with xcompmgr ?? I launch it but see nothing changed ... ( sorry for repeating the quetion )
<Butsy> net
<felix_1> man xcompmgr doesn't help ...
<tritium> romulo, only use dist-upgrade when you see packages being held back.  on a daily basis, use upgrade
<LinuxJones> romulo, is that ip address correct ?
<romulo> tritium, ?!?!!
<romulo> LinuxJones, yeah it is
<romulo> i did configured it right
<romulo> btw the act light on network card isnt flashing
<romulo> on the server one
<romulo> wich is debian box
<tritium> I'll be back in an hour
<romulo> but server is ok, im on internet trough it
<LinuxJones> romulo, an upgrade shouldn't bork your networking like that
<romulo> LinuxJones, yeah i think that too =/ but dunno
<romulo> can be cable the problem?
<LinuxJones> romulo, unless the wire or something got pinched, probably not
<LinuxJones> romulo, it was working correct before upgrade to hoary ?
<R0bNyc> tritium, why do I have for example 2 different firefox window on 1 tab list , Imtrying to have them seperate but i cant find no preference to have the taskbar list seperate even if its the same
<romulo> LinuxJones, yeah it was working fine b4 the upgrade, i was using hoary b4, just upgrade like a daily one
<NaosZ> guys I'm a current M$ user thinking about switching to Ubuntu.. any advice for a noob? :)
<e-Jah> do you know how to configure the temperature on wich the fan must begin to work ?
<romulo> now it doenst work even on live, m$ shit, and suse
<floater> hey, how can I ungroup similar tabs ? if I have 2 roots open, the x-windows tend to group them
<lightbade> how do i remove the ntp.ubuntulinux.com message at bootup?
<LinuxJones> romulo, do you have a live cd you can boot to and see if your networking comes to life. Thant would eliminate a hardware/software problem with what you have right now.
<floater> NaosZ ubuntu is a good choice, if you have a good connection you could try dl that live-cd and check whether your hardware is detected... if it is , then it is rather easy to switch
<romulo> LinuxJones, yeah i already tried ubuntu live, suse live, and even a microsoft one =P
<floater> if not, it's still a good choice, and while you find drivers you will learn the basics of linux when finding right drivers
<LinuxJones> romulo, does it work ?
<floater> etc
<Josip> how can I boot a hdd partition with GRUB on the install cd ?
<pdaoust> Ex-Cyber: found what the problem was; nvidia-glx overwrites libglx.so and removes libglx.a... you have to uninstall nvidia-glx and then it'll put the x.org drivers back :)
<romulo> LinuxJones, no.
<Josip> I mean the GRUB which is loaded when the CD is booted
<NaosZ> yeah Im DL'n it atm, got the full dist last night by mistake, its that I'm a total noob with linux commands and stuff... any idea how hard I would find it switching?
<pdaoust> Ex-Cyber: just in case you run into that problem at any time...
<LinuxJones> romulo, well it's a hardware problem or problem with your server ip forewarding setup on the Debian system
<[Spooky] > Anyone have a working howto on installing Java ?
<floater> NaosZ: well you need to download www.ubuntuguide.org if your network doesn't work
<floater> before hand
<romulo> LinuxJones, uhm, that sux =/
<Josip> [Spooky] , check the wiki
* LinuxJones notes that his typing skills are horrid
<floater> there is a link where you can download the whole site to your harddrive
<bluefoxicy> my cds aren't here yte
<bluefoxicy> yet
<bet0x> omg
<bet0x> o love Ubuntu
<theine> Hi, when i want to install mplayer-586 from multiverse, synaptic reports that libavcodeccvs is not available. is there a fix for that?
<bluefoxicy> I ordered in like, november
<bet0x> i have the CDS here
<bet0x> :D
<[Spooky] > Josip: done that...
<bet0x> Shiped by Ubuntu ppl
<bet0x> nice desing
<bet0x> :D
<Josip> can anyone help me ? thanks thanks ;-)
<NaosZ> cheers
<felix_1> Hey guys, that's ok, xcompmgr works fine if I RTFD !!! hahahahaha
<theine> Josip: help you with what?
<Josip> I need to boot my WindowsXP partition , to make backup some backup .
<floater> I am a noob too but it was rather easy to set it all up
<romulo> LinuxJones, wow, it worked now =P
<LinuxJones> romulo, what was wrong ?
<Josip> can I boot a hdd partition with GRUB which starts when Ubuntu LiveCD's booted
<romulo> LinuxJones, i just got /etc/init.d/networking stop and then ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.16 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<romulo> and route add default gw 192.168.0.2
<romulo> and it worked =P
<LinuxJones> romulo, cool
<theine> Josip: say again?
<Josip> well, my boot-loader has fooked up
<theine> you can't boot into windows anymore?
<Josip> I have installed only WindowsXP on my hdd. I haven't got WindowsXP CD to fixmbr/fixboot
<lightbade> hi! how do i remove the ntp.ubuntulinux.com message at bootup?
<Josip> and I can't go out to fetch a CD from a friend because I'm sick
<LinuxJones> romulo, you should write a hoto and put it on the wiki for anybody else who wants to share an Internet connection.
<floater> well, can't you install a new MBR from your ubuntu cd
<theine> you can boot into your windows partition with grub
<romulo> LinuxJones, ok i will
<Josip> floater, explain please
<Josip> ?
<romulo> LinuxJones, whats wiki adress?
<Josip> romulo, google : ubuntu wiki
<theine> Josip: does grub still show up when you start the computer?
<theine> Josip: without the live-cd...
<floater> the bootloader installation within the ubuntu cd not live cd... didn't have much options but I think you were able to install that bootloader before you installed an OS
<mastertet> mmm, do I need something special to build afterstep from source, configure script is ok but make gives me plenty of error?
<Josip> I haven't had GRUB, but some stupid Intel Boot Agent (preinstalled from IBM ;-X)
<theine> Josip: but you've got ubuntu installed, right?
<floater> in RH9 install cd you can install a bootloader from the RH9 CD and then just quit your OS install... simply just act like if you were installing a new OS and then quit after it installed the new MBR
<floater> well.. I am unsure, I might try that, but I suggest you ask more info from someone who knows better
<Josip> and when I try to grub-install /dev/hda from the live cd I get this <Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.>
<Josip> I haven't installed Ubuntu on my HDD .
<Josip> and I can't install it because I have to repartition my hdd .
<theine> Josip: well, that's a problem
<floater> hmm, can't you repartition your hdd's while you are installing the OS
<Josip> theine, I know . If it was simple I could solve it ;-)
<theine> Josip: you would have to use lilo if you don't have linux partition that grub can read from i guess
<Josip> floater, yes I can but I can't backup data on CDs and I can't burn from Ubuntu's Live CD
<theine> Josip: is lilo on the live-cd
<theine> ?
<Josip> nope, ofcouse
<bascule> Josip: http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/04/11/18/232240.shtml?tid=102&tid=101
<Josip> ofcourse*
<Josip> bascule, hope that'll hlep
<theine> Josip: that's too bad
<Josip> help* , I'm mistyping too much .
<bascule> nerves :)
<Josip> I can't install GRUB from LiveCD, if I manage to install it everything will work fine
<Josip> or just to boot the windows partition, because I can't boot it with the "GRUB" which starts with the LiveCD
<theine> Josip: GRUB needs a configuration file to read from
<bascule> chroot to you r ubuntu install from the live cd, follow those instructions I posted ...
<theine> Josip: no wait, it doesn't...
<theine> Josip: i mean, not necessarily
<floater> heyyyy, how can I ungroup my taskbar TABS? x-windows groups those tabs
<theine> Josip: could you get into the grub prompt please?
<Josip> yes,
<Josip> grub> root (hd0,4)
<Josip>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<bascule> <-- wasting his time? doesn't know what he's talking about? muppet? clueless?
<theine> Josip: just do:
<theine> setup (hd0)
<Josip> from GRUB which is started with the livecd ?
<Josip> before Ubuntu's booted .
<MacSociety> Good day... Any PowerMac G5 Ubuntu users here today?
<Josip> just setup(hd0) then root (hd0,4) and it will boot, right ?
<theine> Josip: are you running the live-cd right now?
<Josip> yes
<theine> type grub in a terminal
<Josip> already have
<theine> now setup (hd0)
<Josip> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Josip> it's already mounted
<bascule> chroot <-- honestly!!
<Josip> wait a second to reboot
<Hannes_> whooo
<Hannes_> snow
<r3v3rb> ok - any gstreamer experts online tonight ?
<floater> hey will my wine work if I install it from here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb instead of those "backports" things
<MacSociety> Newbie looking for help.  Any PPC G5 users here or someone in the "know" about its install and booting?
<theine> Josip: what aboutls
<theine> oops
<AlphaXero> installing linux on a G5, I think thats a sin
<Gusto_> in mplayer. where do I set cdrom device and dvdrom?
<r3v3rb> i need help getting streaming audio to work under hoary guys ? any ideas
<Gusto_> it says /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvdrom but its not working
<AlphaXero> gusto its in the prefs
<AlphaXero> ah ok
<AlphaXero> do this
<r3v3rb> gusto try /devhdc
<r3v3rb> gusto try /dev/hdc
<bascule> Gusto_: /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
<r3v3rb> even
<Josip> still the same
<warty> Hi, I just booted with ubuntu live cd. How can I set the access permissions so that I can write to a local hard drive (fat32)?
<MacSociety> AlphaXero, why you say that about Linux on a G5.
<bascule> Josip: where is the ubuntu partition mounted?
<Josip> chmod 0777 /path/to
<Gusto_> thanks, something happened, but hehe, mplayer chrashed
<Josip> I haven't installed UBUNTU !
<bascule> I see ... oh
<Gusto_> it found the dvdrom atleast. now i have to configure it right
<bascule> well install it ... :)
<AlphaXero> pop a dvd in and look at the properties of the drive
<bascule> <-- yes to his previous 4 questions
<r3v3rb> can someone try http://www.m1live.com/listen/musicone_hi.pls in totem please
<AlphaXero> MacSociety: cause OS X is about as good as it gets, plus there is Fink and/or Gentoo's linux on mac which mixes with OS X
<bascule> can you say freedom?
<r3v3rb> osx is awful
<r3v3rb> i use it eevryday
<r3v3rb> everyday even
* r3v3rb cant spell
<bascule> stick with the 3s :P
<r3v3rb> lol :)
<r3v3rb> y3s will do
<bascule> lol
<r3v3rb> hmm. pizza is burning
<MacSociety> I have all the OS X apps I could shake a stick at but would prefer an opensource G5 setup.  I am fond of Window Makers NeXTSTEP UI and would love to run it via Linux along with many other nice open source apps.
<r3v3rb> MacSociety, i do too. and it aint all that is it
<Josip> any ideas ? ;-)
<AlphaXero> ah i see
<AlphaXero> shrug, i like OS X and it is mucho better than using Windows
<theine> Josip: it's very strange that setup (hd0) doesn't work
<r3v3rb> :)
<r3v3rb> bbl. food is very burnt
<bascule> Josip: you are not goin to recue a windows install with linux tools, unless linux is on the drive
<floater> tssshhhh, does anyone know where I can get step by step guide for installing wine?
<AlphaXero> I need either windows or OS X for my graphics apps as they are not all available for linux
<r3v3rb> in the mean time could soneone try that streaming audio for me ?
<bascule> there are boot loader tools for floppy discs,n get one
<zeiter> hey all
<zeiter> I have no sound!!!!!!!!!!
<bascule> I can hear you ..
<AlphaXero> anyhow, gotta wonder, if you dont like OS X, why did you buy a mac? hehehe
<zeiter> lol
<theine> in a terminal do 'dmesg | grep hd[a-z] ' and try to figure out which device your harddisk is
<zeiter> can someone help me to configure my sound
<bascule> zeiter: lsmod | gep snd
<bascule> grep snd
<bascule> damn me
<MacSociety> I have installed the Hoary Array 3 on my G5 and install seems to go fine but can't boot Ubuntu.  I get the text screen where I select Linux (L), OS X (X) or CD and when I select L it just keeps me in the same OS X drive selection window.  I can only boot to OS X.  Bummed.
<MacSociety> I love OS X but want Linux also.
<zeiter> bascule : what
<zeiter> i am new to linux
<bascule> zeiter: lsmod | grep snd
<ubnub> Hi, can anyone help me?  I'm using live ubuntu. I can read the local hard drives /dev/had3  /dev/hda6 etc. But I cannot write to them. How can I change the permissions form the desktop?
<bascule> see if there are sound modules in the kernel
<theine> zeiter: in a terminal...
<bascule> ls -l /dev/snd/* if you like
<AlphaXero> Ubuntu is cool. its why I trashed windows on my laptop for it
<AlphaXero> I dont do any heavy work with linux so there isnt much need to put it on my powermac
<romulo> hey LinuxJones -> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection
<AlphaXero> but i managed to eliminate windows from my pip
<AlphaXero> pipe
<ewhitten_> ubnub:  what filesystems are those partitions?
<ubnub> fat32
<ewhitten_> ubnub:  I'm not all that familiar with the live cd's, but with a normal install I would:  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubnub> mz problem is that in the GUI I do not have root rights adn canot change premissions
<ewhitten_> ubnub:  then, for those partitions, add "user" into the list of options
<iapx8088> ubnub, sudo -s?
<ewhitten_> then do a:  sudo mount -o remount <mount point> for both partitions
<ubnub> ehwitten: which list of options, where?
<ewhitten_>  ewhitten_: ubnub:  I'm not all that familiar with the live cd's, but with a normal install I would:  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ewhitten_> open that file and then read the other two messages. :)
<mz2> without switching to hoary, is there a way to get X.org into warty?
<ubnub> For a normal install I know where to chaNge fstab. In a live CD it is on the CD
<Neil3> hey folks just installed ubuntu and tweaked stuff, totem even plays my wmv porn videos yay!!!!!
<iapx8088> can you tell me how it was du to display a grand total for every directory
<iapx8088> du -dh
<iapx8088> ?
<ewhitten_> iapx8088:  those are just random commands.  not helping. :)
<iapx8088> ewhitten_, du dh was a question for me :) ?
<ewhitten_> ubnub:  then try this:  sudo mount -o remount,user <mount points>
<iapx8088> ewhitten_, du dh was a question for me :)
<ewhitten_> you said that already :)
<Ex-Cyber> iapx8088: try -s
<ewhitten_> heh. sorry!
<iapx8088> Ex-Cyber, -sh i the way, thanks
<Ex-Cyber> iapx8088: I don't use -h as much as I used to; I discovered the joy of piping du to sort -n for freeing up disk space :)
<mahadev> hello, I installed hoary b04 today, during install it recognized my wireless access point but due to some DHCP issue gave me an error, I decided to configure that later.  The installation went all fine, I can see my card identified, i did modprobe ndiswrapper and even that loaded fine but it does not add any network devices
<TreadingSoftly> how do you set CFLAGS with env?
<linuxboy> How do I play DVDs in ubuntu?
<ewhitten_> TreadingSoftly:  the "export" command will push stuff to your environment
<TreadingSoftly> ewhitten: cheers
<mastertet> how can I burn cd in ubuntu
<ewhitten_> linuxboy:  you will probably need some dvdcss libraries from the universe and/or multiverse repositories
<toubsu> what ftp server is in ubuntu
<mz2> mastertet, just put an empty cd in and see what happens
<linuxboy> ewhitten_: what are the libraries called?
<mikeycooper> linuxboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ubnub> I do not think it is a case of mouting and unmounting. I am told that I do not hove the user rights to change permissions. I am looking for a way to change it  in the GUI.
<mikeycooper> linuxboy: under DVD-Video
<mastertet> I do command line, I don't have gnome install :(
<ewhitten_> mikeycooper:  thanks :)
<mikeycooper> np
<mahadev> help any body
<meuserj|work> random question.  What are the names hoary hedgehog and warty warthog from?  anyone know?
<ewhitten_> mahadev:  did you already ask a question?
<ewhitten_> or are you asking to ask one?
<ewhitten_> because if it's the latter... don't do that. :)
<mahadev> I did ask 1, but I guess you were busy helping some 1
<mahadev> here i go again
<mahadev> hello, I installed hoary b04 today, during install it recognized my wireless access point but due to some DHCP issue gave me an error, I decided to configure that later.  The installation went all fine, I can see my card identified, i did modprobe ndiswrapper and even that loaded fine but it does not add any network devices
<ewhitten_> mahadev:  okay, sorry.  yes, I didn't get a chance to read yours.
<mahadev> np
<ewhitten_> mahadev:  I'm not all that familiar with using ndiswrapper under ubuntu, but I'll try to help :)
<mahadev> just so you know I am in winslow at the moment
<ewhitten_> is the ndiswrapper driver aliased to any ethX device?
<mahadev> so I will have to take down notes and try that later
<ewhitten_> that makes it a bit difficult to help you troubleshoot.
<iapx8088> Ex-Cyber, didn't know this thing. what do you use sort for?
<mahadev> ok, let me c where I can get a network cable
<mikeycooper> wee
<mikeycooper> gotta love fire alarms
<mahadev> could you give me  a few pointers and I wud try to c when I can do that
<ewhitten_> mahadev:  the best place to ask might also be #ndiswrapper :)
<ewhitten_> it's on freenode.net as well.
<mahadev> thanks
<ewhitten_> np.
<mahadev> over  and out
<ewhitten_> *ding*  Now serving Customer # 382721
<felix_1> Hey guys, running xorg,xcompmgr, with nvidia accel - COOL, NICE Gnome, SHADOWS fx 8-)
<ewhitten_> felix_1:  yup.
<LarryT-ubuntu> Good evening :). I 'am looking for someone who could give me some help about ubuntu customization live cd (i get a error while mkisoft : volume strin id too long)
<LarryT-ubuntu> please :who is in carre with live cd ?
<ubnub> ewhitten: Thanks, it worked!
<ewhitten> ubnub:  what did?
* ewhitten looks around.
<ewhitten> well, lucky guess.
<bascule> telepathy man
* ewhitten is telepathetic.
<ewhitten> I must have like, ESPN. ;)
<carlos> hello how to rip dvd in ubuntu ?
<bascule> sign of a true guru
<bascule> :)
<ubnub> ewhitten: sudo mount /o remount,user /dev/hda6   worked to give me write permission on the device
<ewhitten> ubnub:  cool.
<bascule> [19:00:59]  kenny@Kript Skins $ pwd
<bascule> /home/kenny/.xmms/Skins
<bascule> [19:03:22]  kenny@Kript Skins $
<bascule> oops
<bascule> wrong paste
<carlos> its posible rip dvd in ubuntu?
<bascule> acidrip
<ewhitten> carlos:  wonderful tool.  It's called google!  http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+dvd+rip&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<bascule> personal favourite, never failed me
<carlos> thanks
<ewhitten> I hate to admit it, but I actually have a windows media center 2005 box.
<Schaap> boooh
<goldfish_> Any use?
<Schaap> Get an Xbox with xbmc
<ewhitten> yeah, yeah, I know.
<Schaap> much better and cheaper :D
<SirFred> Hi.
<Schaap> you can use ubuntu with it too
<mjg59> tritium: At least the size of RAM
<Schaap> well
<Schaap> smb
<ewhitten> Schaap:  I have an xbox.  don't you need soldering for xbmc?
<Schaap> Yes
<Schaap> and?
<shock> is there a german ubuntu-page?
<ewhitten> goldfish_:  I use it every day.  300GB of SATA storage on it.
<goldfish_> wow
<Schaap> You afraid of a little manly soldering?
<SirFred> My nautilus is not updating the files when they are added/removed to folders.
<SirFred> I need to press Ctrl+R to keep them updated.
<ewhitten> heh.  My soldering isn't that great, no.
<Schaap> well, trust me, xbmc is worth it
<ewhitten> Besides, xbmc doesn't give me live tv pausing/recording, does it? :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is archive.ubuntulinux.org down?
<SirFred> I see that I have a /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server process started, Am I missing something?
<Schaap> well, everything except that
<Schaap> but thats hardware problem ;)
<ewhitten> rapha: nope
<Schaap> what you expect for $150
<rapha> ewhitten: But I get a "connection refused"
<ewhitten> i just apt-get updated from them fine.
<ewhitten> maybe it's you.  did you say something mean?
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Nope :)
<SirFred> I'm updating just now
<ewhitten> Schaap:  Most of this hardware, I already had laying around.  I'll change it to a mythtv box as soon as tv-out works on the new radeons
<SirFred> 50% [90 linux-source-2.6.10 6828477/37,5MB 18%]                  31,3kB/s 35m55s
<nasty_> hello everyone...
<ewhitten> he just left.
<rapha> I'll traceroute it
<ewhitten> :)
<bascule> nasty_: hi
<nasty_> Anyone got any tips for setting up an ipod?
<R0bNyc> hello
<ewhitten> nasty_:  I have one.  firewire or usb2?
<R0bNyc> is there gnapster? on ubuntu
<nasty_> usb
<ewhitten> R0bNyc:  Oh, for pirating music?
<ewhitten> :)
<R0bNyc> lol
<nasty_> its funny, I've got the same ver of ubuntu on an old laptop, and a standup system...
<R0bNyc> whatever you wanna call it
<nasty_> but it doesn't automount on the standup system
<ewhitten> hmm that is odd.  do you see any info coming up about it in dmesg when you connect it?
<swippO^> How do I install make and make install commando?
<nasty_> les check here...
<ewhitten> R0bNyc:  the gnapster page releases .tar.gzips of their source code.  download and compile :)
<R0bNyc> ewhitten, thanks
<ewhitten> swippO^:  at the command line.
<swippO^> what?
<ewhitten> okay, first.  what is commando? :)
<Schaap> some bad arnold schwazzenegger movie
<ewhitten> Schaap:  besides that.
<ewhitten> ;)
<Nightie> Hi! May I ask a question?
<Schaap> No
<ewhitten> Nightie:  Don't ask to ask.
<Nightie> Oh, thanx
<ewhitten> it's a little old after we've heard it from everyone every day :)
<jk> frisians are so friendly :)
<ewhitten> jk:  what's a frisian?
<Schaap> Arent we :D
<LarryT-ubuntu> What does mean  this : mkisofs: Volume ID string too long ? And how to fix it ?
<Schaap> bunch of dutch outcasts
<nasty_> here is what I get...
<jk> ewhitten: someone who lives in friesland
<nasty_> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<nasty_> USB Mass Storage device found at 12
<nasty_> usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 12
<nasty_> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed
<Schaap> who still talk like in the old days
<Schaap> We inventend english!!!
<Nightie> In my Ubuntu I have created a user and customized his desktop and applications... then I created a second user...
<Schaap> Not the french!
<nasty_> I have no /dev/sd*
<Nightie> If I want to copy the settings of the first user to the second user profile, do I have JUST to copy the home (+hidden files) of the first to the second?
<SirFred> Schaap: Invented english? So you're the guilties?
<ewhitten> nasty_:  you should be able to mount it by hand with:  sudo mount -o rw,user /dev/sda2 <mountpoint>
<Schaap> Yes :(
<kirt> Nightie, SHould work, don't forget to change the permissions.
<Schaap> then we got defeated and stupid brits took it to america
<SirFred> Schaap: A bad day for humankind.
<ewhitten> huh.
<Schaap> centuries later
<ewhitten> Schaap:  and you're STILL bitter.
<Nightie> Ok, thank you...
<Schaap> Yeah, else we still own brittian and most of russia and northern europe
<ewhitten> nasty_:  do you have the sbp2 module loaded?
<Schaap> nah, we now are just a just the elite with a very cool language :p
<NoFate^> I booted the cd right, then chose the language, then it probed for some devices and after that nothing happened.. How long time should pass between probing/looking for the devices and the next screen
<nasty_> lsmod | grep sbp2
<nasty_>  yields nothing, so I assume not
<Nightie> Well, here's another: anyone heard about "acpi_power_off called" bug?
<SirFred> It seems it's an official language in the Netherlands.
<Nightie> It's about the last Q&A on ubuntuguide.org...
<ewhitten> nasty_:  try doing a sudo modprobe sbp2
<gustavor> how can I generate SSL certificates?
<SirFred> I never heard about it.
* ewhitten isn't quite sure about ipods with usb2
<Schaap> erm
<Schaap> Ipods are MADE for usb2
<Schaap> mine does nothing but complain
<ewhitten> "isn't quite sure" = "i use firewire"
<Schaap> SirFred, yes it is the 2nd official language
<SirFred> griene tsiis
* dredg mocks your ipod
<Schaap> Butter brea
* dredg  his iriver
<Alessio> how can i erase a cd/rw with nautilus?
<nasty_> got the mods installed, still no /dev/sd* here is the output of dmesg...
<SirFred> Schaap: Interesting.
<Schaap> wa dat net sizze ken is gjin...
<nasty_> sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
<nasty_> sda : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00
<nasty_> sda : sense not available.
<nasty_> sda: Write Protect is off
<nasty_> sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
<ewhitten> dredg:  what do you use for software to connect it?
<nasty_> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<nasty_> sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
<dredg> yes! utf8! thing! :)
<nasty_> sda : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00
<nasty_> sda : sense not available.
<nasty_> sda: Write Protect is off
<Nightie> Alessio: read ubuntuguide.org Ciao bello!
<nasty_> sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
<ewhitten> nasty_:  don't flood.
<nasty_> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<nasty_> sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
<nasty_> sda : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00
<nasty_> sda : sense not available.
<SirFred> Oh my god, that's not frisian
<dredg> ewhitten: usb storage and a file manager :)
<nasty_> sda: Write Protect is off
<nasty_> sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
<nasty_> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<mikeycooper> oy
<nasty_>  /dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<Schaap> Omg stop it!!!
<nasty_> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<ewhitten> nasty_:  STOP
<nasty_>  unable to read partition table
<nasty_>  /dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<Schaap> net dwn!
<nasty_>  unable to read partition table
<SirFred> eject!!!
<Schaap> dwan!
<nasty_> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<nasty_> USB Mass Storage device found at 13
<nasty_> usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 13
<Schaap> mei net!
<nasty_> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed
<kirt> gustavor, Can't remember off the top of my head, but there's a command line program for it.. openssl, maybe?  I've seen multiple HOWTO's on setting up mail with opensll where they tell you how to do it.
<nasty_> sorry...
<nasty_> Apologies to everyone in da house, not quite up on my IRC etiquite...
<ewhitten> gahh.
<SirFred> nasty_: :(
<dredg> nasty_: really, if you have lots of spew, use pastebin ors
<pvh> Anyone manage to get Spellcast running?
<SirFred> gustavor: openssl is what you're looking for.
<mikeycooper> gustavor: what kirt said, openssl comes with a perl script that makes it pretty easy to generate certs
<SirFred> gustavor: Don't get lost into its zillion options.
<ewhitten> dredg:  I was hoping you'd say "musicmatch jukebox" and I'd get to laugh :)
<SirFred> mikeycooper: Men are able to use openssl directly.
<dredg> ewhitten: er.. what's that?
<ewhitten> nasty_:  do you have the usb storage modules loaded?
<mikeycooper> SirFred: good for Men, he must be a smart dood
<ewhitten> dredg:  terrible music jukebox software for windows.  most of the other mp3 players on the market use it.
<Schaap> next one to join is a wanker
<Nightie> So... what about turning off your computer? Does it turn off or do you have to press power button?
<Schaap> wanker
<nasty_> ewhitten: Yep, I can even read a photo card off of usb, which is auto mounted...
<dredg> ewhitten: oh, right. no, this is just a hard disk. copy files, unplug listen.
<ewhitten> dredg: gotcha.
<dredg> ewhitten: plus i haven't used windows in some years so i'm not really up there with this windows software thing
<ewhitten> dredg:  lucky you.  I have to use it for work.
<ewhitten> well, and some video games. ;)
<drasko> hello everybody?
<goldfish_> hello
<Guybrush|Numb> hi
<Nightie> hello
<dredg> ewhitten: ah, right. i get to use linux for work ;)
<ewhitten> dredg:  what do you do?
<drasko> How to make boot.log tha would write all those messages i see at the boot tim?
<dredg> ewhitten: well, anything i want really, provided i can get my job done :)
<dredg> ewhitten: network admin for a hosting company
<ewhitten> oh, well that tells me everything.
<ewhitten> ahh.
<restrex> hi guyz, I've installed hoary, but my /media/windows doesn't appear at Desktop or at Computer.. I've installed hoary with a custom installation... What have I to install for view /media/windows at Desktop... ? :P
<selinium_> Hi all, A quick question from a linux newbie. In the users and groups, how do I set a user to have limited powers a la 'user' in windows?
<ewhitten> I do business intelligence work.  all the development software for it is still all windows-based.
<slemmy> i did a big mistake choosing swedish when i installed the system, is there a way to change it back to english again?.. post installation...
<Nightie> restrex :: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ewhitten> selinium_:  all users except the one you add at first install are generally like that.
<drasko> selinium_ , man chmod
<nocturn> slemmy, try changing the default locale
<restrex> Nightie I can cd and view my files, but 'the icons' of hd windows isn't appearing at the gnome Desktop
<nocturn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<slemmy> nocturn, tnkx alot! =)
<dredg> ewhitten: right. i've actually gotten to the stage where i've forgotten how to use windows :)
<Nightie> ah... sorry I misunderstood... well, I can't help you then :(
<Guybrush|Numb> dredg: that's a blessing :)
<ewhitten> dresko:  if he's asking a question that involves a GUI tool, pointing him to a man page for a command-line binary isn't very helpful. :)
<SirFred> Anyone on hoary?
<ewhitten> dredg:  I'd like to sometimes.
<ewhitten> SirFred:  yup.
<selinium_> ewhitten && drasko: Cheers!
<dredg> Guybrush|Numb: not really.. i still manage some windows servers :)
<SirFred> ewhitten: Are your nautilus windows refreshing the files automatically?
<nocturn> selinium_, In Linux/Unix, all users are created with limited rights.
<SirFred> ewhitten: Say, for example, when you rm a file from a terminal.
<ewhitten> SirFred:  I believe so, but let me check
<SirFred> ewhitten: I need to use Ctrl-R all the time to refresh the nautilus windows.
<drasko> selinium_: thanks
<SirFred> Even if I drag a file from the desktop to the trash applet, the file stands on the desktop until I press Ctrl-R
<ewhitten> SirFred:  nope, no problems here.  sorry :)
<SirFred> Perhaps I'm missing some package, or some process running.
<SirFred> ewhitten: OK. Thanks.
<SirFred> ewhitten: Do you have a famd process ? And a gamin one?
<selinium_> Thanx nocturn
<SirFred> ewhitten: What kernel are you using?
<ewhitten> SirFred:  /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server only
<SirFred> ewhitten: Same here.
<nasty_> ewhitten:  Thanks for the help, any more idears?
<ewhitten> 2.6.10-3-686 latest
<SirFred> ewhitten: Perhaps that's the problem.
<SirFred> I'm stuck on the 2.6.10-1-686
<carlos> why not isntall amarok in ubuntu ?
<restrex> hi guyz, I've installed hoary, but my /media/windows doesn't appear at Desktop or at Computer.. I've installed hoary with a custom installation... What have I to install for view /media/windows at Desktop... ? :S
<SirFred> The 2.6.10-2-686 and 2.6.10-3-686 doesn't initialize properly my soundcad.
<ewhitten> nasty_:  not at the moment, sorry.  have you tried googling around?  the gtkpod site might be a good help to you.
<carlos> its posible?
<SirFred> s/soundcad/soundcard/
<ewhitten> SirFred:  what's your card?
<SirFred> ewhitten: 0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<ewhitten> SirFred:  but I didn't have this problem with the earlier kernels either.
<nasty_> ewhitten: You know I have, but I will continue to google...  Thanks.
<SirFred> On a thinkpad.
<SirFred> That's weird.
<SirFred> What could be the reason?
<SirFred> I'm suffering this problem since a pair of weeks, I think. And i'm upgrading every two days.
<steve_> has anyone use the codeweavers software
<bascule> SirFred: touch[ads .. all I can think
<ewhitten> SirFred:  out of curiosity, have you tried adding a new user, logging in as them, and seeing if you get the same behavior?
<bascule> touchpads*
<ewhitten> steve_:  yes.
<drasko> does anyboduy use boot.log?
<steve_> i just installed it
<drasko> boot.log?
<steve_> do you like it
<SirFred> ewhitten: No.
<ewhitten> steve_:  yup.  I run itunes and photoshop 7 through it.
<SirFred> bascule: What do you mean?
<steve_> really, works good then
<ewhitten> SirFred:  just a random thought.  something to try.
<steve_> windows days on my computer are done and numbered
<ewhitten> steve_:  itunes can be tricky on less-than-great laptop soundcards.
<SirFred> ewhitten: Yes, I'll give it a try later. Thanks.
<ewhitten> SirFred:  good luck.
<SirFred> Perhaps some settings got corrupted after updating so many times.
<steve_> I will be installing itunes for the ipod
<SirFred> ewhitten: Thanks. :)
<ewhitten> steve_:  I also play half-life 2 and World of Warcraft through linux as well.
<steve_> cool
<steve_> it seems faily stable
<ewhitten> steve_:  I don't believe itunes will work through crossover if your ipod is connected via usb2
<steve_> really
<SirFred> steve_: But you need a monster-machine, don't you?
<restrex> hi guyz, I've installed hoary, but my /media/windows doesn't appear at Desktop or at Computer.. I've installed hoary with a custom installation... What have I to install for view /media/windows at Desktop... ? :S
<ewhitten> only firewire is currently supported.  but you'll have to read their compatibility section on itunes.
<steve_> mine, is a toshiba
<steve_> I have 3 gig processor
<steve_> 80 gig drive, 4 usb, firewire, 17 in screen
<ewhitten> I'm very happy for you. :)
<steve_> I am lucky
* ewhitten unzips his fly to compete.  
<ewhitten> :-P
<steve_> ewhitten, you say it wont work through usb
<bascule> SirFred: if its a touchpad would explain the drag and drop thing
<steve_> how is your connected
<chromate> what scripts do i need to edit to modify the startup processes? (specifically dealing with network interfaces and smtp)
<bascule> just guessing though
<ewhitten> steve_:  I use rhythmbox to connect my ipod.
<SirFred> bascule: It's not a problem with the operation itself of dragging.
<ewhitten> itunes is just there for downloading new music.
<SirFred> bascule: It's that nautilus don't update the folder views.
<steve_> i did not know rhythmbox could do that
<kirt> chromate, smtp would be /etc/postfix/main.cf
<SirFred> Is there any gnome program like amarok?
<SirFred> I saw it last week on kde an liked it a lot.
<ewhitten> steve_:  http://www.codeweavers.com/site/compatibility/browse/name?app_id=134  <-- all the info on using itunes with linux and its limitations.
<ewhitten> steve_:  yup.
<steve_> cool
<SirFred> Rythmbox is... a little ugly I think.
<steve_> you got rhythmbox thru apt-get
<SirFred> steve_: Yes, I know.
<ewhitten> steve_:  yup.
<steve_> cool, thanks
<SirFred> Lately, we have a kernel update near every day on hoary.
<Riddell> SirFred: you can install amarok
<SirFred> What are they tuning so hard?
<ewhitten> SirFred:  I don't believe there's anything quite like amarok on gnome.  but you could probably a) keep running amarok, or b) try muine or rhythmbox, which are both also nice
<SirFred> ewhitten: I've seen a screenshot of muine and liked it.
<chromate> kirt: sorry i must not have been very clear; i meant editting whether or not it is started upon boot, not configuring the process itself
<SirFred> ewhitten: But when I fired apt-get install, I saw that it's modo based.
<kirt> chromate, and networking looks like /etc/network/interfaces
<ewhitten> SirFred:  yes, and?
<meuserj|work> SirFred, muine is quite nice
<SirFred> ewhitten: I'm not sure about it's performance on my Pentium III 700mhz
<kirt> chromate, oh - the links in /etc/rc.*/
<meuserj|work> SirFred, performance is great
<meuserj|work> SirFred, it was on my athlon 600
<SirFred> meuserj|work: Thanks, I will give it a try.
<chromate> kirt: what do the S# prefixes indicate? do they matter? can i just put any script in there and have it executed?
<ewhitten> meuserj|work:  nice. thanks :)
<nocturn> Has anyone gotten graveman installed on Warty
<steve_> ewhitten, got a question, will it work if my songs are mp4s
<kirt> chromate, Like, if you want something to startup - make a link from the appropriate script in /etc/init.d to /etc/rc2.d/
<chromate> kirt: does the name given to the link matter?
<kirt> chromate, It's kinda complicated, they have to have correct names, like the other ones in the directory
<SirFred> chromate: init process call the scripts on the /etc/rc.<runlevel> starting with 'S' when entering that runlevel
<ewhitten> steve_:  will what work, specifically?  which app are you talking about?
<steve_> sorry, rythmbox with mp4s
<SirFred> chromate: It calls them with the option "start"
<chromate> SirFred, kirt: so all that matters is that it starts with S? because i see more than one number following
<ewhitten> steve_:  it will support playback of anything that gstreamer can play
<SirFred> chromate: The numbers are to force an order.
<kirt> chromate, The number is the order that they start
<SirFred> chromate: init process call the scripts on the /etc/rc.<runlevel> starting with 'S' in alphabetical order, when entering that runlevel
<steve_> okay, cool
<chromate> SirFred, kirt: ah... that is pretty nifty.
<steve_> I am trying to import the songs
<SirFred> chromate: So, S01ppp is called before S99shut
<ewhitten> steve_:  You would just need to make sure that your gstreamer had the faad2/mp4 plugins
<kirt> chromate, And if you're going to have it startup in 2, you'll need a corresponding 'kill' script link in 1 and 0
<ewhitten> nocturn:  I'll try it out now.  looks pretty nice :)
<steve_> cool
<steve_> again, it is in apt-get
<ewhitten> steve_:  yup, just look for them in synaptic.  do you have universe enabled?
<rodi> I'm having a hairy, hoary problem with an apt-get dist-upgrade on a machine that crashed mid-update (Hoary).  Has anyone ever seen this error: "(Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dbus-1-utils_0.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--install): unable to open files list file for package `dbus-1-utils': Input/output error"
<steve_> i believe so
<SirFred> rodi: Perhaps that archive is corrupted.
<ewhitten> okay.  I'm not sure if it's necessary, but gives you a better selection of software regardless. :)
<Guybrush|Numb> rodi: input output error seems a filesystem prob
<SirFred> rodi: You can clean the package cache typing: apt-get clean
<rodi> SirFred: trying now...
<Guybrush|Numb> check the FS before messing too much around
<nasty_> heyhey Back with more information, and in need of some help...
<nocturn> ewhitten, the package on the graveman site is for Hoary :-(
<SirFred> What's graveman?
<rodi> Guybrush|Numb: just fsck it?
<ewhitten> nocturn:  aww, sorry.
* ewhitten is already running hoary
<technodude90> does anyone know where to get a copy od Hoary?
<Guybrush|Numb> fsck it unmounted
<chromate> SirFred, kirt: i'm looking at the referenced network script /etc/init.d/networking ; it seems it calls ifup -a to initialize all network devices... i'm going to assume ifup looks at /etc/networks/interfaces to decide what to initialize by default; is there a flag i can put in the options for an interface so that it doesn't connect to a network immediately?
<SirFred> rodi: Wasn't it automatically fsckd when it booted again?
<technodude90> *copy of
<nocturn> SirFred, Graveman is a GUI fronend for writing/duplicating CD's
<ewhitten> nocturn:  consider updating?
<rodi> SirFred: it was, which is why I was asking- I was curious what else I should do.
<technodude90> The mirrors on the Ubuntu site seem to have only Warty
<ewhitten> technodude90:  you just change your repository info in a warty install
<SirFred> chrillan: Don't you have an auto keyword?
<SirFred> chrillan: something like 'auto lo eth0'
<SirFred> chrillan: Excuse me.
<ewhitten> technodude90:  change all references from "warty" to "hoary," apt-get update, apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<SirFred> chromate: It was for you.
<ewhitten> ta-da!
<technodude90> I wanna d/l a full iso image of hoary so I can install it from a cd not apt-get
<nocturn> ewhitten, Though about it, but everything is running so smooth now and I have so little time.
<kirt> chromate, To be honest - i don't know.  There's probably a way, I haven't mucked around with the networking scripts beyond just setting up a static ip for myself.
<technodude90> I also don't want to use torrent
<chromate> kirt: ok, thank you
<SirFred> chromate: Don't you have an 'auto lo eth0' line on that file?
<ewhitten> technodude90: then read the topic where it says "array 4"
<chrillan> SirFred: for /etc/network/interfaces or?
<chromate> SirFred: hm, i have an auto lo
<chromate> SirFred: i'll just add my other ones. thanks.
<kirt> chromate, Maybe give it a 0.0.0.0 ip?
<SirFred> chromate: On that way, they will be initializated when ifup -a
<ewhitten> CDIMAGE.ubuntu.com/releases/HOARY....
<kirt> actually, that wouldn't work.. ignore me.
<nasty_> I have a hp printer with a memory card reader connected by usb. With just this connected, when a photocard is inserted, it is automounted.  Yet, if I plug an ipod in through the usb, it will disconnect the photocard.
<ewhitten> capitalization for emphasis.
<SirFred> Damn, my battery is lasting less than 10 minutes.
<technodude90> Thanks, I just clicked the link on the top of this room
<ewhitten> *sigh*
<ewhitten> That Is What I Just Said.
<ewhitten> ARRRGGHHH
* ewhitten takes a deep breath.
<nasty_> When I plug in the ipod to a usb port, it disconnects the other usb device.
* Schaap mixes bleach and amonia in front of ewhitten
<rodi> Guybrush|Numb: I'm rebooting into single-user to re-fsck, unmounted, thanks for the advice.  Hope it works!
<nasty_> anyone with any tips??
<ewhitten> Schaap:  Yay for England and America conquering everything!  It must our wonderful language we invented!
<ewhitten> :)
<bubbannga> anyone had luck getting dvdrip to install? it keeps wanting transcode
<bubbannga> then if i go to install transcode it will not install any ideas
<SirFred> ewhitten: Wonderful?
<ewhitten> SirFred:  I know, I know.  no holy/political wars, okay?
<SirFred> ewhitten: :)
* ewhitten comes here to be nice.  well, sort of.
<SirFred> ewhitten: I'm not an english speaker.
<apokryphos> Asked some time ago but no luck back then. Anyone got any idea how I can get sound-output from all my speakers (surround-sound). At the moment I'm only getting sound from two.
<ewhitten> bubbannga:  define "it will not install" for transcode
<ewhitten> SirFred:  I know, it's a good thing I stuck the fish in my ear.
<ArdieM> what do i need to unpack rars ?
<bubbannga> hang on and i will tell you is there a way to copy the popup that come sup?
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  unrar
<ewhitten> oh, are you trying to install gtranscode?
<ArdieM> ewhitten: thanx alot
<selinium_> Hi all, I have just installed ubuntu, I am trying to play a CD with CD player. I am getting no sound even though it is retrieving the track data. My sound card is runctioning? Any ideas?
<steve_> ewhitten, I have faad2 installed but it doesnt look like rythmbox is seeing all my mp4s
<bubbannga> transcode:
<bubbannga>  Depends: libjasper-1.701-1 but it is not installable
<bubbannga>   Depends: libpng12-0 but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bubbannga>  Depends: libquicktime1 but it is not going to be installed
<ewhitten> selinium_:  check your volume controls to see if the CD line is muted?
<ewhitten> bubbannga:  hmm.. I'll take a look at it.
<bubbannga> thanks
<kirt> selinium_, Most likely because you're sound card isn't connected to your cd player.. It's an annoying limitation of gnome cd player afaik.
<bubbannga> just trying to backup my dvds and catchign crap
<bubbannga> dvdshrink hangs at 60 percent every time
<restrex> guyz what have I to install for viem my partition /media/windows at Desktop ???
<restrex> guyz what have I to install for view my partition /media/windows at Desktop ???
<restrex> :(
<ewhitten> steve_: hmm.. I'm not entirely sure, I usually just play mp3's.  you could try to convert?
<apokryphos> restrex: ubuntuguide.org
<selinium_> ewhitten && kirt: the sound is up on the volume controls, so I am going to break open the box! perhaps i should turn it off?
<steve_> any program you recommend for that ewhitten
<apokryphos> restrex: Jump to the "Windows" section
<restrex> guyz what have I to install for view the icon of my partition /media/windows at Desktop ???
<ewhitten> selinium_:  usually a good idea.
<kirt> selinium_, Well ya.. i wouldn't bother though.. it was probably designed that way
<ewhitten> restrex:  Please stop repeating yourself.
<restrex> apokryphos the 'icon'
<restrex> ewhitten I was not repeating, I wrot wrongly my question,
<apokryphos> restrex: what? Have you got access to your Windoze partition?
<kirt> selinium_, You'd need a cable for it.  Other programs (like windows' cd player) get around it by getting the data right off the CD, i believe.
<apokryphos> restrex: Do you just want the folder inside /media too?
<ewhitten> steve_:  looks like you can grab the windows xp version of dbpoweramp and run it through cxoffice/wine?
<restrex> apokryphos yes I can cd and view my files, but I wanna see the windows partitio as an icon on Eesktop, yes it's /media/windows
<ewhitten> steve_:  You should google around for it.
<steve_> i will try that ewhitten
<restrex> :(
<steve_> thanks
<kirt> selinium_, Mine's the same way, has always done that as far as I can remember.  May be because i have a cheap sound card that doesn't have a connector for the CD-ROM though..
<aaki> hi all...have a problem in compiling Dashboard..I have beagle and best running...anybody has any success with dashboard
<ewhitten> restrex: browse to your /media folder, hold down ctrl+shift and drag the windows folder to your desktop.
<apokryphos> restrex: Right. Where's the actual location of the folder at the moment?
<restrex> it's on /media/windows
<ewhitten> aaki:  what's the error you're getting?
<restrex> but I wanna see the HD jimmac icon at Desktop, I don't know why it's not appearing
<aaki> ./BeagleBackend.cs(63) error CS0103: The name `Beagle.Util.Icon.LookupByURI' could not be found in `Dashboard.BeagleBackend'
<aaki> ./BeagleBackend.cs(64) error CS0165: Use of unassigned local variable `icon'
<aaki> ./BeagleBackend.cs(85) error CS0162: Unreachable code detected
<pdaous1> hey... anybody here a Matrox fan?
<apokryphos> restrex: Err, I'm really not following. You're saying it's *in* /media/windows, and you want an icon there? Why isn't there one?
<ewhitten> aaki:  hmm.  try asking in #dashboard-hackers
<aaki> ok thanks...
<restrex> apokryphos I don0t know why the hd icons it's not at desktop and Computer olcations
<restrex> locations
<restrex> :(
<pdaous1> or, for that matter, has anyone here ever used a Matrox?
* ewhitten waits for restrex to burst into tears with all this frowning.
<restrex> I think I have to install some packages, 'cause I've installed custmolly hoary...
<apokryphos> restrex: I don't really understand, sorry. Might have more luck asking a Gnome user.
<pdaous1> 2D seems really sluggish, and I'm wondering if I've done something stupid and forgotten to turn acceleration on... looked through all sorts of config files, and searched all over Google and the Matrox forums...
<bubbannga> anyone ever succesfully made a backup of a dvd in linux? i can vobcopy and then mkiso but my problem comes in with shrinking the iso down to dvd5
<restrex> apokryphos ok thanks
<pdaous1> an' also I'm wondering if Ubuntu or Debian provide the non-free Matrox drivers (if they're better, that is) -- I haven't found any packages
<steve_> ewhitten, itunes seems a little buggy
<ewhitten> steve_:  this is the first version of cxoffice that's really supported it, which is why it has a bronze rating.  cxoffice 5.x (which comes out in the near future) will probably be much better.
<steve_> cool
<Anubis> where is /etc/modprobe ? For the 2.6 kernels?
<Anubis> I still see /etc/modules.conf?
<albi1> in a terminal: which modprobe?
<tritium> Anubis, look in /etc/modprobe.d
<steve_> ewhitten, I really like this crossover
<tritium> Anubis, what are you trying to do?
<steve_> hey tritium, whats up
<tritium> steve_, hey there
<tritium> not much, you?
<steve_> not alot going on, I just installed crossover
<steve_> it is so cool
<tritium> what did you need it for?
<steve_> I have some office apps I use for school
<steve_> and a dvd ripper Iuse
<steve_> and for itunes
<tritium> I see
<bubbannga> steve have been able to make full dvd backups in linux?
<bubbannga> if so you mind sharing how you did it
<steve_> I am gonna use dvd shrink
<bubbannga> good luck
<Anubis> modprobe?
<steve_> I will see how buggy it is
<bubbannga> i cna't get it to work with crossover
<ewhitten> bubbannga:  I think people were also recommending acid rip.
<steve_> really
<tritium> Anubis, what about it?
<bubbannga> i mean it loads but will crash about 60 percent each time
<steve_> it started up
<bubbannga> yeah mine does too
<steve_> I will try it and let you know
<bubbannga> yeah let me know
<steve_> I will actually do it right know
<bubbannga> and acid rip see i can rip it fine
<steve_> now
<bubbannga> shrinkin is my issue
<steve_> acid rip wont workn on my box
<steve_> it wont load with some deps
<bubbannga> same thing with me and dvd::rip
<bubbannga> i looked in the cpan and all
<bubbannga> and still can't get it work
<steve_> yeap, that too
<bubbannga> but i have tried snipenet on wine too
<bubbannga> with dvdshrink it doesn't crash but
<bubbannga> you loose the gui
<bubbannga> so your navigation is totally in the dark so i said piss on that
<bubbannga> but whts funny is it gets to the same spot each time on full metal jacket
<bubbannga> and freezes
<bubbannga> and i know the fill is't corrupt cause i watched the whole thing in ogle
<bubbannga> the iso that is
<jelte> Hi there... I've accidentally unset a value using the gconf editor and now evolution doesn't seem to work anymore (the addressbook)... i tried apt to reinstall it, but it is still not working and the value hasn't been restored... how can i fix this?
<bubbannga> file even
<jelte> (i was trying to copy another addressbook db to my current evolution, but clearly failed ;-))
<ewhitten> jelte:  in synaptic, trying do a "remove completely" of evolution and then reinstalling it.
<ewhitten> that should ditch all your evo configuration.
<jelte> ewhitten, ok ta
<shock> hm
<shock> i doublt that will work
<shock> tried that once
<jelte> ewhitten, hmmm removing it completely removes a LOAD of other stuff as well... not sure i want to do that ;-/
<shock> try something else:
<ewhitten> jelte:  okay, then probably not.
<shock> rm -r .gconf*
<shock> and set your gnome settings new
<jelte> hmmm that means i've lost all my contacts ;-(
<ewhitten> a good suggestion.
<lizdeika> did anyone miss Jimmac(http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/6550-1.png) mouse cursor theme in hoary. it was default. now i have those ugly X(Free/Org) cursors...
<jelte> shock, in my home dir?
<ewhitten> lizdeika:  yes, so I put jimmac's back now.
<tritium> lizdeika, that's being fixed
<shock> yes
<lizdeika> oh ok
<jelte> shock, ok and then restart evolution?
<shock> no
<shock> restart all of gnome
<lizdeika> pinux(http://gnome-look.org/content/pre2/19506-2.png) is quite ok too. but jimmac is still bette somehow :)
<shock> (logout and back in)
<lizdeika> *better
<jelte> i'm a bit confused by this gconf in any case... all i wanted to do was move my home dir to a different partition, and WHAM i couldn't log in any more due to loads of gconf problems... started over now, hence trying to get my old addressbook back....
<shock> should be ubuntu defaults
<jelte> ok, will do.. back in a bit
<jelte> ta
<shock> O_o
<shock> gconf errors after moving?
<ewhitten> lizdeika:  yes, those are also nice. :)
<shock> probably wrong permissions or somethign
<ewhitten> lizdeika:  what theme do those icons belong to?
<lizdeika> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19506
<ewhitten> ah, thanks.
<jelte> shock, aahh.. didn't realize that just zapped all my other settings as well! ;-)
<shock> yes
<shock> thats what i said
<drasko>  question - after upgrade my machine boots up in text mode. i changed inittab, and default level to be  5 but it has no effect
<jelte> no worries..
<lizdeika> they look nice but they are not intuitive. for example everyone is used to HAND on web link. arrows are kinda weird too
<shock> but - usually the other settings are easily reset
<drqk_> omg, what is the root password after install?
<shock> no root password
<shock> just you user is in sudoers
<lizdeika> i am usign them now but i wait for jimmac to come back :
<drqk_> i wanna be root ffs !
<tritium> drqk_, try "sudo -s -H" instead
<shock> well then:
<shock> sudo bash
<drqk_> givies me passwd:
<tritium> drqk_, enter your password and hit Enter
<website> drqk_, by default there is not password
<drqk_> kool.
<drqk_> :P
<drqk_> now there is :>
<drqk_> now, time toget rid of that nasty ass wm :PPP
<goldfish_> hi Stew2
<Stew2> What is the Ubuntu/Debian/Gnome command for sudo?
<Stew2> gf Yo
<goldfish_> sudo
<goldfish_> ?
<shock> gnome-sudo ?
<goldfish_> just sudo no?
<tritium> drqk_, what's an "ass wm"?  ass wiping manager?  ;)\
<drqk_> :D
<drqk_> window managet :P
<shock> if you want sudo with graphical prompt its gnome-sudo
<Stew2> gnome-sudo
<drasko> question - after upgrade my machine boots up in text mode. i changed inittab, and default level to be  5 but it has no effect
<drqk_> i dont like the whole sudo style :P
<restrex> hi guyz I think there's an error on ubuntu.... when I mount a partition on /media but the icons for access it from Desktop or Computer isn't appearing...
<goldfish_> enable root account
<goldfish_> :)
<shock> well then: now that you are at #bash
<shock> type passwd
<drqk_> i just added password for root :>
<shock> and rock on as root
<drqk_> yep yep
<jelte> shock, great, evolution works again... but you wouldn't happen to know where i can put my old addressbook.db to get evolution to see it would you?   i copied it to ./evolution/addressbook/local but evolution still shows an empty contacts list
<shock> hm
<flodin> where's javac in ubuntu?
<shock> dunno - im running macosx right now - so cant take a peak
<shock> anyone here?
<tritium> flodin, see ubuntuguide or the wiki or the FAQ
<drqk_> how do i start sshd ?
<HrdwrBoB> flodin: you'll have to install it
<jelte> even copied addressbook/views but no luck
<tritium> drqk_, did you install it?
<drqk_> i mean, ist here any start script?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo drqk_: apt-get install ssh
<drqk_> tritium: hell i dont know :>
<HrdwrBoB> um
<drqk_> alright.
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: sudo apt-get install ssh
<tritium> drqk_, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<tritium> after installation, of course
<flodin> bleh. Ubuntu is too picky about stuff being "free" :\
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: it auto starts
<tritium> but it should automatically start when you isntall it
<tritium> install
<drqk_> tritium: thx
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, yep
<HrdwrBoB> flodin: it's not ubuntu's fault, it's java's fault
<HrdwrBoB> flodin: ubuntu can't distribute java because of sun's license
<flodin> HrdwrBoB: other distros can
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, but since he asked how to start it...
<HrdwrBoB> flodin: for example?
<HrdwrBoB> in any case, the java license stipulates that you can't distribute sun java if you are also distributing other java, which is not acceptable
<HrdwrBoB> if you have a problem with it, take it up with sun
<flodin> HrdwrBoB: for example gentoo
<Stew2> For the life of me! How does one edit Applications menu in Ubuntu Hoary. Nautilus applications:// doesn't work.
<Stew2> Neither does applications:///
<HrdwrBoB> gentoo does all sorts of crazy silly licensing/patent/etc nightmares
<ToTo> http://tilde.homelinux.org/~toto/OO2.0_0.png
<ToTo> http://tilde.homelinux.org/~toto/OO2.0_1.png
<drqk_> tritium: can i use debian apt- mirrors for ubuntu ?
<drqk_> :>
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: no
<drqk_> :S
<tritium> drqk_, you shouldn't need to.  Enable universe and multiverse
<drqk_> where do i find ubunty mirrors?
<drqk_> i dont find any swe mirrors!
<HrdwrBoB> there isn't
<tritium> drqk_, there are very few packages that debian has and ubuntu doesn't
<Stew2> Does anyone know how to edit the Gnome applications menu in Hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> the server is in the UK though
<drqk_> well, it didnt find pekwm :<
<tritium> Stew2, can't at the moment, easily.  That's being addressed
<Stew2> tritium What's the 'complicated' way then? Thanks...
<drqk_> tritium: rofl, dep problem when i try to apt-get sshd :P
<tritium> Stew2, I haven't tried it.  Look into editing .desktop files in /usr/share/applications, but I could be wrong.
<drqk_> apt-get install ssh
<drqk_> :S
<goldfish_> install ssh
<tritium> drqk_, "apt-get install openssh-server"
<HrdwrBoB> ssh should do it though
<drqk_> deps on openssh-client
<Cindux> if I recompile unbuntus kernel since i dont need some of the things (fax,printer)
<HrdwrBoB> Description: Secure shell client and server (transitional package)
<Cindux> What will I get out of it ?
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: yes
<HrdwrBoB> and openssh-server
<drqk_> HrdwrBoB: well, how do i get it to do all thats needed tp install sshd ?
<LinuxJones> Cindux, probably not much of anything except the experience
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> never compiled a kernel before :P
<Cindux> lol
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: with that command
<HrdwrBoB> it will install openssh client, server, and any required libraries
<Cindux> I'm still learning a bunch of new acronyms,commands / meanings for linux
<LinuxJones> Cindux, it's a cool project but a waste of time unless you really have to :)
<Cindux> ah
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install ssh
<drqk_> HrdwrBoB: well it stops.
<restrex> when I install ubuntu by custom boot, what have I to install for have Gnome??
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: with?
<tritium> Cindux, and there are various ways.  A traditional way, the Debian way...
<HrdwrBoB> restrex: install ubuntu-dekstop
<HrdwrBoB> restrex: install ubuntu-desktop
<drqk_> openssh-servers deps on openssh-client
<restrex> HrdwrBoB ok thanks :P
<trans_err> I'm about to "upgrade" to hoary-- and precautions?
<trans_err> s/and/any
<drqk_> rofl :/ had to remove openssh-client
<tritium> trans_err, don't just mindlessly use dist-upgrade
<R0bNyc> I can't watch no mpg clips
<R0bNyc> how do I install codecs or and plugins?
<jblack> This is kind of funny. If I disconnect my laptop, the screen gets dim. That's great. But after I plug it back in, the screen gets bright when idle, and dim when I'm using it
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<trans_err> tritium: wouldn't dream of it
<floater> damn, didn't ubuntu install lynx
<floater> in os installation
<tritium> trans_err, good for you.  That's not often the case.
<HrdwrBoB> trans_err: drqk_
<HrdwrBoB> sorry
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: ?
<trans_err> tritium: i'm a long time debian user-- i've learned my lessons
<tritium> trans_err, then I think you're well prepared
<HrdwrBoB> floater: I don't think lynx is installed by default
<drqk_> HrdwrBoB: well now its installed.... gkrellm isnt in apt ??? what is in apt? i cant seem to  find anything... not even fluxbox?
<trans_err> floater: it isn't
<Cindux> hm
<tritium> floater, why would that be standard?
<trans_err> drqk_: have you added universe and multiverse?
<drqk_> trans_err: no... how do i do that?
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<floater> yehhh... did anyone yet figure how to get those similar taskbar tabs to not go into one tab... I don't want them to "group"
<trans_err> add those two words on to the end of the two main deb lines
<HrdwrBoB> and uncommend the universe section
<drqk_> aha np
<drqk_> :>
<trans_err> or that
<tritium> and add multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> floater: it would appear that w3m is the default text web browser
<floater> ok,thanks
<Cindux> would this be good def of a "kernel"
<HrdwrBoB> *uncomment sheesh
<Cindux> It's the heart of the operating system. It manages the vital parts including memory, files, application programs and peripherals.
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: close enough
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: go any further and it's aholy war
<Cindux> ugg i tried to look up the definition for a few things
<Cindux> and thats the most simplistic lol
<Cindux> for a kernel anyway
<mpq> I think I solved my music problem
<floater> did ya yet figure that tabbing thing, or don't ya understand what I mean ?
<Cindux> ><
<tritium> floater, change the preferences
<drqk_> man i relly need to compile a new kernel :>
<floater> hate it, max annoying :PS always those tabs goes into groups... max slow:Z
<tritium> floater, for Window List
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: although really it manages 'filesystems' not files
<Cindux> sorry to ask everyone but i dont understand the google definitions = /
<Cindux> What is a module :(
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: use wikipedia
<tritium> drqk_, why?
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: a module is part of a program that you can load/unload
<drqk_> tritium: coz ubuntu has loaded everything as modules?!?!
<drqk_> :D
<kirt> Cindux, In what context?  Like a kernel module?
<drqk_> fucking A!
<HrdwrBoB> you can use them in a kernel by compiling modules for everything
<tritium> drqk_, ?
<HrdwrBoB> and only loading what you need
<Cindux> no idea
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: what's wrong with that
<drqk_> il make a kernel without modules :P
<tritium> drqk_, do blacklist them
<Cindux> ok so, you could have a module for say
<drqk_> i think its slow and shitty!
<Cindux> a printer?
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: there's nothing wrong with the ubuntu kernel
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: it's not.
<Cindux> & this could be compiled with a linux kernel
<drqk_> well, i want my own :P
<HrdwrBoB> it may look shitty to you which is fine
<drqk_> i make 2.6.10 :D
<HrdwrBoB> but it's now slow
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: 2.6.10 is available in hoary
<tritium> drqk_, you want a monolithic kernel?
<drqk_> hoary?
<drqk_> man you use creapy words-
<drqk_> :)
<kengur> is there a way to burn DVD without making intermediate iso?
<tritium> the release in development
<drqk_> tritium: ok, whats the lates one avalieable on apt?
<Cindux> ><
<floater> pheew, how can I make let's say "PROOT" text to do a certain command in console... kind of an alias or something
<Cindux> wikipedia is confusing as well lol
<goldfish_> ~/.bashrc
<Cindux> are all "linux modules" LKM's ?
<goldfish_> i think
<tritium> 2.6.10-3
<HrdwrBoB> floater: sudo
<Cindux> they surely cant only be for the kernel
<HrdwrBoB> floater: that's what sudo does
<LinuxJones> kengur, you have large files you want to backup or something ?
<drqk_> tritium: nice.
<Frossi> Hi, how can I allow anonymous login on pure-ftpd server?
<tritium> floater, did you configure the Window List applet
<tritium> ?
<floater> I mean if I want always to open some program with wine in console... can I somehow script it to open it with simply me typing "elasto"
<HrdwrBoB> floater: if you want it to be graphical
<HrdwrBoB> gksudo
<floater> I didn't... I didn't exactly understand, I am a windows veteran
<kirt> floater, make a script that calls wine, then make it executable and put it in your path
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<kengur> LinuxJones, i just want to burn some data files w/o waiting for ISO to be made from it, is that possible?
<HrdwrBoB> floater: you can set aliases
<HrdwrBoB> alias test="foo bin bar baz"
<steve_> has anyone using crossover got dbpoweramp to work properly in linux
<tritium> floater, I will miss your messages if you don't address them to me
<kengur> LinuxJones, my HDD is usually full of crap :D
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> kengur what ver of windows is it then ;)
<HrdwrBoB> kengur: it's possible
<Neil3> hey folks i'm having a strange issue with sound and movie playback in totem, the sound seems lagged by about half a second or so, running behind the video
<LinuxJones> kengur, yeah start Nautilus then Go > CD Creator then drag your files into the empty area
<tritium> floater, right click on the little pad just to the left of the left-most window tab in the lower panel (window list)
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: that's esound :(
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: are you running hoary?
<kengur> LinuxJones, it usues makeisofs
<Neil3> warty
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<floater> tritium: can you tell me how to conf that,or where to locate it.. I found "windows" under desktop-preferences in my hoary
<HrdwrBoB> well run 'killall esd'
<Neil3> yeah i think it is esd but i can't get it to use alsa
<tritium> floater, see my last message
<steve_> tritium are you using crossover
<tritium> floater, then, go to Preferences.
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: open gstreamer properties
<tritium> steve_, No, sorry.
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: from there you can set it to alsa or oss
<Neil3> yep did that HrdwrBoB, then i get no sound at all
<kengur> Cindux, i can't really get rid of that shish, cause i have my mp3 on vfat part ;)
<floater> there
<steve_> I am using it now, and I cannot get dbpoweramp to work properly in it
<Neil3> and when i try to test alsa output there it doesn't work but pops up an error
<kengur> HrdwrBoB, so how do i do it?
<Neil3> i've searched the ubuntu forum for this, didn't come up with much
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: did you run 'killall esd' first?
<tritium> floater, Do you have a window open titled "Window List Preferences"?
<drqk_> tritium: what do i type to apt-get install lates linux sources ?
<floater> umh, no
<SirFred> Hi again
<tritium> drqk_, try apt-cache search linux-image to search for available kernel images.
<floater> ahh
<tritium> drqk_, then, apt-get install one
<drqk_> but i wanna make it myself :P
<floater> it was really small space there tritium , but found it now :)) thanks
<drqk_> ait,. i just go ftp.kernel.org :P
<tritium> floater, no problem :)
<HrdwrBoB> kengur: not easily
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: why
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: there seems little point
<Neil3> oooh
<Neil3> that did it
<Neil3> hehe
<drqk_> HrdwrBoB: voz i rawk at linux kernels?
<Neil3> thanks
<drqk_> freeBSD and linux kernels is my job !
<HrdwrBoB> must be exciting
<drqk_> ye yes
<DaSkreech> How do I do a check for a package with Apt-get?
<HrdwrBoB> what do you do with them?
<drqk_> i make em!
<DaSkreech> I Want to install Realtime battle
<tritium> drqk_, your job?  And yo don't use modularized kernels?
<HrdwrBoB> wow
<drqk_> nah never :<
<HrdwrBoB> I'm impressed
<lithi> I installed the ATI packages for xorg and yet I cant seem to find fglrxconfig im getting a bash command not found error
* HrdwrBoB slaps himself
<Neil3> HrdwrBoB, dvd playback is in perfect sync now
<tritium> drqk_, yikes.  I wouldn't want your kernels.
<DaSkreech> I was going to do it from Source but suddenly figured Ubuntu servers might have it :)
<Neil3> so i assume i have to disable sound server startup in sound preferences too HrdwrBoB?
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: excellent :)
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: yes
<pvh> Why is Yelp broken?
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: it just means that you can only play one sound at a time
<Neil3> cool done
<drqk_> tritium: haha, you are so full of shit :) same as your kernel modules! :D
<Neil3> nope i modded my asound.conf to sort that :)
<SirFred> I have the old X cursors on hoary, Is there any fix for that?
<Neil3> using the dmix plugin
<tritium> drqk_, I think that very few would agree with that statement, or your kernel philosophy.
<pvh> On my laptop Yelp won't even start, and on my desktop, it keeps crashing and almost all help files are full of broken links.
<drqk_> tritium: :P
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: oh, nice, no prooblems then :)
<drqk_> i just like my systems "my way" :>
<Neil3> yeah thanks again i'm gonna reboot to see if it sticks
<drqk_> tritium: i was chocked evern to try ubuntu after yers of gentoo experince :P
<tritium> Even Gentoo uses modules.
<drqk_> not my kernels-
<drqk_> .
<uid_zer0> where can I whine about outdated locale-langpacks? :)
<tritium> Fine, but there's no need to criticize using modular kernels.
<drqk_> and no need to criticize built-in either :P
<drqk_> linux-2.6.10.tar.gz ;)
<steve_> tritium, I got it to work. when I convert the files, I have to put them into differnt folders
<HrdwrBoB> drqk_: you sould also be better off getting the ubuntu source
<HrdwrBoB> with appropriate patches already applied
<drqk_> HrdwrBoB: yeah, well i asked what it was called :P
<drqk_> but only got "image" name :S
<HrdwrBoB> linux-source I beleive
<drqk_> ok il check.
<tritium> drqk_, I already told you to search for linux-image
<tritium> drqk_, there's linux-source for source package
<steve_> tritium, you should try crossover, it is a pretty good ap
<tritium> steve_, but I don't need any Windows apps...
<steve_> lucky you
<tritium> I'm about to go.   Talk to you in about an hour...
<steve_> I have some I cannot do without for school
<steve_> later
<tritium> bye
<randabis-laptop> my new gentoo is kickin' :p
<randabis-laptop> playing nicely with ubuntu dual boot with shared partitions
<DaSkreech> Is there a real time battle for ubuntu?
<kengur> HrdwrBoB, is that a quick answer to my question? =) what programs do i use then?
<searcher`> steve_: VMware works very nice too
<remik> hello all:)
<searcher`> school still makes me program some courses in Delphi
<floater> HrdwrBoB: how can I remove an alias that I have created ,do you remember?
* DaSkreech waves
<GammaRay> floater: unalias
<floater> mkayz
<floater> thanks, nice nice
<floater> how about if I want to make many commands in a row with one alias, is that possible ?
<apokryphos> Is there a way to change the resolution of, say, X in general? When computer originally starts up in gdm/kdm the resolution is really bad, and only fixes up after I log in.
<remik> Is similar soft like Adobe Acrobat for linux?
<floater> in ubuntu it comes with xpdf
<meuserj|work> there's also gpdf
<floater> and you can also install acro reader very easily to ubuntu
<goldfish_> apt-get install acroread
<floater> yea
<goldfish_> and there is a firefox plugin
<searcher`> remik: do you want to author or read pdf files?
<GammaRay> floater: seems to work here: alias lq=ll lal=ls
<searcher`> there's big difference there
<remik> edit pdf
<floater> alrighty... :) such happy with ubuntu so far.. :)
<SirFred> It seems that the icon lack on hoary is caused by the gtk2-engines-industrial package.
<remik> I look for Acrobat, not acrobat reader
<GammaRay> apokryphos: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<apokryphos> GammaRay: I'm using xorg... does that change anything?
<searcher`> remik: you can use OpenOffice.org to author PDF files
<GammaRay> apokryphos: not sure.. you might have to try something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (a guess)
<remik> searcher`: by OOo i can make pdf, but i need to edit exist pdf... (insert pages, compress)
<floater> HrdwrBoB: hmm I mean if I could perform 2 commands with only putting text once
<meuserj|work> remik, ok.. I see what you need
<floater> like I write TSH and it does something first and then smth else right after that
<searcher`> remik: i wouldn't know how to edit pdf though ... maybe there's some conversion util?
<meuserj|work> remik, what you can do is convert it to a postscript file with ps2pdf and use the programs in the psutils package to edit it (like inserting pages and such), then convert it back using pdf2ps
<meuserj|work> grrr
<meuserj|work> reverse pdf2ps and ps2pdf
<apokryphos> GammaRay: The latter command didn't work, but the former still takes me into setup (it handles it by looking for the default X server via symbolic link in /etc/...)
<apokryphos> GammaRay: Will reboot now to check. Thanks. :)
<remik> meuserj|work: what about quality? I need it to magazine so I need oryginal quality...
<meuserj|work> remik, there should be no loss of quality when converting between postscript and pdf.. neither of them us any kind of lossy compression
<floater> hmmmm...
<remik> ok, thx:)
<meuserj|work> remik, np
<remik> Is here anybody from poland? Priv please.
<jelte> hi there... i'm making a partition so i can dual boot in to windows as well... i was going to make it NTFS but thought i'd check here.. what's best?
<apokryphos> GammaRay: Didn't work, but I'll play about with the options ;)
<jason_> nice, new kernel for hoary and my ogg audio issue disapeared
<aardvark> I have just update Warty to use fglrx drivers and now Gnome won't startup !
<aardvark> any ideas ?
<comcor> is gnome broken in hoary universe or am I not invoking the proper incantation?
<jason_> apokryphos: ntfs is fine but you will not be able to write to the partition
<aardvark> comcor, what behaviour are you experiencing with gnome ?
<apokryphos> jason_: Erm, thanks. I don't think you meant me. ;)
<comcor> aardvark, broken dependencies
<aardvark> hmm
<aardvark> I dont have that...
<jason_> apokryphos: you could consider a 3rd patition of fat 32 to share data between os
<GammaRay> apokryphos: you might try dpkg -l | grep xorg for a possible alt package to try
<comcor> gnome -> gnome-desktop-environment -> nautilus I'll double check as soon as this install of packages finishes
<aardvark> how can I troubleshoot gnome ???
<apokryphos> jason_: You're addressing the wrong person. :)
<jason_> opps for aardvark
<aardvark> its weird i get to login...so gdm is working and then ....
<randabis-laptop> jelte, ntfs is ok unless u want to be able to write to it in linux
<jason_> sorry :)
<LinuxJones> aardvark, did you modify the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file by hand ?
<aardvark> LinuxJones, is used fglrxconfig
<jelte> randabis-laptop, dont think so... if i do though, should i go for fat32?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<jelte> cool, ta... bit stuck with parted at the moment though... doesn't seem to want to make my partition
<LinuxJones> aardvark, get to admin console sudo -s, then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Anubis> I'm looking to use FW for my Nvidia card, but there is no /etc/modprobe file to maipulatee for my 2.6 kernel?
<Anubis> where is it?
<aardvark> LinuxJones, ok I will try that thanks
<Anubis> (Hoary what else?)
<jason_> jelte: better to set up windows first
<jelte> jason_, yeah but i've already got ubuntu running quite happily
<jason_> jelte: it may trash your mbr (boot sector)
<jelte> jason_, yeah it probably will, but should be able to restore grub (i hope ;-))
<[dEvIL-bOy] > greetings
<jason_> jelte: you prolly will need to chroot and run grub
<[dEvIL-bOy] > is it normal if i format the partition that has windows xp not to have access to the partition that i ha ubuntu !???
<jelte> jason_, yep... but first i need to sort out my /home partition... last time i moved it (which i'm going to have to do) gconf got pretty upset... need to read up on that thing to understand it better
<jason_> jelte: I would personally use a gentoo minimal cd
<jelte> jason_, why not the ubuntu cd? or knoppix (since i have those lying around)
<Anubis> I have no /etc/modules.d/nvidia file either?
<jason_> jelte: personally, and the gentoo install handbook explains those things
<jelte> hmmmfff parted keeps complaining about overlapping partitions... even when i'm trying to resize one so they dont overlap anymore... sigh
<mpq> okay... these screensavers are really weird...
<jason_> jelte: im sure you could do it with knopix
<jason_> are they primary partitions?
<jelte> jason_, nope.. just got one primary and two logical.. at least thats the idea ;-)
<pvh> mpq: Which screensavers?
<Schaap> how do i command line restart gnome?
<jason_> jelte: Im thinking that is the problem
<goldfish_> type ctrl + alt + backspace
<mpq> the ubuntu ones
<jelte> why?
<mpq> I was working on a different computer and I come back to see... a bouncing cow
<acs> lol
<acs> that's one of the screensavers
<mpq> obviously
<acs> lol
<randabis-laptop> bouncing cow r0x my s0x
<acs> but it is weird
<mpq> flying through space has nothing on bouncing cows and flying toasters with toast
<goldfish_> matrix one is nice
<jason_> jelte: backup home dir and start over? Im thinking you are trying to resize the logical partitions which have partitions within them and I have little experience in that situation
<randabis-laptop> yeah matrixgl rox
<mpq> there's a matrix one?
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<goldfish_> yep
<goldfish_> tis nic
<randabis-laptop> glmatrix i think or matrixgl
<goldfish_> e
<comcor> anyone else running hoary universe/multiverse tell me what apt-cache policy says about libnautilus2-2?
<lightcap> randabis-laptop need a decent vid card for it though
<mpq> just found the screensaver list
<lightcap> it runs awfully on my POS
<randabis-laptop> hah
<mpq> my sister will be so jealous when she sees my matrix screensaver
<goldfish_> what is the name of the flying cows one?
<jelte> jason_, nah i was being stoopid ;-)  got it now... but yes I have my home dir on partition hda1 and i'm about to copy it to hda5 and mount it there... last time i did that gconf complained like mad when i logged back in
<[dEvIL-bOy] > does anyone know how to tweak the synaptic package manager
<floater> how can I view my aliases? HrdwrBoB
<jelte> should i have LBS enabled on my win2k partition or not?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > so i can search for more stuff
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ?
<jason_> jelte: glad you figgured it out :)
<goldfish_> floater: type alias at a command line
<floater> hmm
<jelte> [dEvIL-bOy] , check out /etc/apt/sources.list  uncomment universe or multiverse
<floater> goldfish_: I add an alias, then I close the terminal and come back and it is gone
<mpq> is there a package for AIM?
<floater> So I guess I am supposed to save my alias somehow
<[dEvIL-bOy] > wasn't there a setting where i could add mutiverse?
<mpq> or do I have to download it off the AIM website?
<goldfish_> floater: where did u put it?
<floater> in a terminal window
<floater> I put an alias, check if it is there, it is there... close terminal, open a new, check alias, not there
<floater> am I supposed to be superuser to make it stay? :S
<floater> i'll try... hmm
<goldfish_> i mean
<goldfish_> where di u put the alias
<goldfish_> ?
<goldfish_> .bashrc?
<floater> I just did alias="........."
<floater> hehe, I guess I should be inserting it to some file then :S
<goldfish_> yeah
<goldfish_> :)
<floater> .bashrc? :)=
<goldfish_> i think u put them in /.bashrc
<goldfish_> and then after
<floater> where is this file
<goldfish_> source .bashrc
<goldfish_> it's in /home/name/
<goldfish_> it's hidden
<floater> hmmpz
<goldfish_> type gedit .bashrc
<goldfish_> or something
<floater> hmm... do I just add a line in bottom... and to /etc/bash.bashrc same thing ?
<goldfish_> errr....
<shock> wtf is up with the gnome support under osx
<goldfish_> maybe :)
<goldfish_> floater: shud work
<shock> thats it! im back to ubuntu
<floater> goldfish thanks ,works
<goldfish_> kk
<pvh> Can anyone recommend a package for automatically transferring pictures off my digital camera?
<pvh> Something which will put them into a folder sequentially named would be ideal.
<ewhitten> pvh:  I like f-spot.
<sysop> Question: [netstat]  <defunct> in my process list is zombied. Why? Is this a concern?
<ewhitten> pvh:  although, being mono-based, you may need to do a bit of work to get it up and running properly.
<ewhitten> http://www.gnome.org/projects/f-spot/
<bascule> sysop: didn't termonate properly, concer? they aren't a good thing, but not fatal either
<jblack> bascule?
<bascule> that is me
<sysop> bascule: thanks. Can't seem to kill it either...hmmm
<jblack> Grin. I know its you, but I'm wondering if you were you probably about... 5 years ago?
<bascule> no, 'you can't kill zombies'
<bascule> geek humour ...
<pvh> ewhitten: Thanks
<sysop> :-) LOL
<bascule> jblack: no, about 2 at most
<jblack> Ok. different person .sorry.
<bascule> np, I was surprised I got the nick actually
<puzzledm> Quick question
<puzzledm> I have a second monitor attached to my nvidia card and would like it to display another desktop i.e. not dual but seperate
<puzzledm> how do I go about this?
<puzzledm> or does anyone know any How-tos
<ewhitten> puzzledm:  check out the documentation from Nvidia's site on this.
<puzzledm> ok!
<ewhitten> puzzledm:  it's the README file in the linux section.  go to the TwinView section
<bascule> puzzledm: xinerama is what you want
<bascule> or is it?
<ewhitten> bascule:  I think I've done it both ways in the past, but Twinview is necessary on the hardware side at least.
<bascule> yeah I remeber seeing some example xorg/xfree configs about in my time
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: you around?
<goonie> I need some help with configuring my touchpad, is there a config file which I can edit?
<R0bNyc> WHy does debian have gnapster and ubuntu doesn't that explains alot?
<jdub> R0bNyc: it doesn't even appear to be in our build logs. is it in debian sid right now?
<dredg> it doesn't exist outside of stable
<Schaap> how do i command line restart gnome?
<Schaap> and not the backspace thing
<goldfish_> heh
<iapx8088> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Schaap> thank you
<lithi> Where does firefox store its bookmarks? I want to get my bookmarks from another computer (downstairs) but im too lazy to actualy walk down the stairs so I wanted to get via ssh
<newbi3> greetins
<goldfish_> lithi: ermm... is it a windows box?
<goldfish_> the other comp
<goldfish_> hi newbi3
<lithi> ssh another comp with ubuntu
<goldfish_> k
<newbi3> can anyone tell me which repositories is multiverse
<newbi3> i need to know the url and a few bits
<newbi3> this time i'll write it down
<goldfish_> ermm....
<newbi3> anyone??
<goldfish_> dont think anyone is at their terminals
<newbi3> damn...
<ewhitten> newbi3:  add the word multiverse to the end of the line that has universe?
<lithi> ok I found them myself. Its in ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.fid/bookmarks.html
<newbi3> hummm
<newbi3> that in synaptic package manager?
<iapx8088> lithi, export using firefox in a file, and move that one
<newbi3> i haven't got a universe there
<newbi3> all i got is...security ubunut
<newbi3> and archive
<newbi3> ermmm
<lithi> iapx8088: Why would i want to do that? When I can just pico the .html document threw ssh thus not needing to actualy go to the computer with firefox
<ewhitten> newbi3:  select one of the archive lines.
<iapx8088> ah, you are not in the pc you want to clone
<ewhitten> add universe multiverse to the end
<iapx8088> lithi, didn't understand
<newbi3> how do i make a window open in the same window?
<lithi> are there any bookmark syn type programs that work with windows,linux,osx?
<lithi> sync*
<ewhitten> newbi3:  you want an explorer view, not spatial in nautilus?
<shock> i luv linux - especially ubuntu hoary
<shock> :)
<jdub> lithi: there's a bookmark synchroniser plugin for firefox
<bubbannga> is there a way to restart the alsa sound without a reboot?
<bubbannga> i have no sound at all :(
<shock> now once the powerpc-ati drivers will be ready
<lithi> jdub: PERFECT!
<darkseid> is there anyone here that could install nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<surrounder> aye
<darkseid> I tried, but i can't
<randabis_> I installed the nvidia driver just fine
<darkseid> Really?!!? How?!
<darkseid> can you help-me!?
<randabis_> sudo apt-get install nvidia glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<randabis_> err
<randabis_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<randabis_> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<randabis_> done
<darkseid> okay, I did this, but it didn't work....
<goldfish_> heh
<darkseid> I think I will try to reinstall ubuntu and try again
<randabis_> check your repositories first
<darkseid> I have just repositories that come with ubuntu
<darkseid> do you have more?!
<goldfish_> www.ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish_> read the repositories section on that site
<randabis_> use ubuntuguide.org's guide
<darkseid> tnx
<goldfish_> and nvidia
<goldfish_> it's very helpful
<randabis_> yay...only a few more sources to emerge
<darkseid> I have another problem...
<goldfish_> shoot
<darkseid> when I connect to internet (adsl) I have to delete the default route (eth0) and add another one (ppp0)
<jelte> hi there... is there anyway to set preferences for nautilus-cd-burner?  i dont just want to burn a data cd, but create a bootable cd... is that possible?
<darkseid> without this I can't browse in the net
<randabis_> jelte, not sure...you could try using gnomebaker instead
<jelte> randabis_, ah, i'll give that a go.. i tried gcombust, but that didn't work
<randabis_> gnomebaker is leaps and bounds better than gcombust
<jelte> ta
<newbi3> it gives me an error
<newbi3> :/
<newbi3> on synaptc package manager
<newbi3> i can;t get stuff
<jelte> randabis_, but its not in synaptic?
<newbi3> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_universe_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<newbi3> damn!!!
<AndyR> how do i share a printer linux to linux?
<randabis_> jelte check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/gnomebaker
<aurax> elo
<jelte> randabis_, yeah, just downloaded it ;-)   just surprised its not on the repository
<randabis_> jelte, it's a pretty new app
<jelte> bingo, working.. now lets see if this is going to work ;-)
<saboten> I'm looking for a way to install ubuntu on my old iMac without cd-drive, would it be possible to clone the installation cd as a partition and boot from it? (im a total linux beginner) >_>
<jelte> randabis_, hmmm but where can i tell it to make a bootable CD?
<randabis_> I'm not sure exactly...I'm pretty sure it's possible though. I'm not in ubuntu right now so I can't check
<newbi3> n the right hand size of the center panel, you will see two lines with universe at the end. Follow the first line and make sure the checkbox at the left is checked.
<newbi3> the problem is i can't find those lines
<madzzoni> Hello there! I can't print pdf-files from Acrobat. My printer works fine in other apps.
<aurax> is there any good mirc clone for linux ?
<ewhitten> aurax:  use xchat.
<aurax> using it
<aurax> dont really like it
<ewhitten> aurax:  I just use gaim for IRC
<aurax> any good ?
<saboten> is there a graphical front end to irssi for linux?
<HrdwrBoB> yes and no
<HrdwrBoB> yes there was
<HrdwrBoB> no there is not
<saboten> bugger
<ewhitten> newbi3:  click applications, run application... paste this:  gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<newbi3> Failed to run /etc/apt/sources.list as user root:
<newbi3>  Child terminated with 1 status
<tritium> newbi3, you're terminating children?  :(
<tritium> newbi3, just kidding...
<ewhitten> *sigh*
<ewhitten> oh, my bad.
<madzzoni> Please, can somebody help me, how do i get my printer to print PDF-files from Acrobat??????????????????
<ewhitten> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<newbi3> it opened a terminal
<tritium> madzzoni, does "lp file.pdf" not work either?
<|rufius|> How would I manually update a package with dpkg? I have the *.deb file, but was just wondering if i do "dpkg -i *.deb" or if there's an update switch for dpkg?
<madzzoni> I'll try that....
<jelte> randabis-laptop, nope.. can't seem to find the bootable cd option ;-(    other than that the app looks good!
#ubuntu 2005-02-22
<ewhitten> newbi3:  a terminal or a text editor?
<tritium> |rufius|, you shouldn't need any switches
<|rufius|> tritium: ok thanks much :)
<newbi3> text editor my bad
<tritium> |rufius|, if you run into trouble, get back to me
<ewhitten> okay, I'm going to paste what your file should look like to you.
<|rufius|> tritium: will do :)
<madzzoni> lp file.pdf not working!
<tritium> madzzoni, describe what's happening...
<newbi3> cool
<aurax> is it possible to install something that can understand left-to-right or ehnhancing the uni-code capability ? becuase i got some issues with l-t-r
<madzzoni> Tritium. i push the print-button in Acrobat and dialog open.... then i push print. It says "no sush file" when i use lp file.pdf
<tritium> madzzoni, no...that was a command to run in the terminal
<madzzoni> OK
<liam> hey guys
<liam> i need some help
<liam> with installing ubuntu
<liam> can anyone help me out?
<tritium> liam, what's happening?
<jelte> randabis_, just icq'ing with the developer of gnomebaker... bootable cd's are not possible.. yet ;-)
<randabis_> aww that sucks
<randabis_> oh well
<jelte> randabis_, there is a dialog for it, but no underlying code
<randabis_> hah
<jelte> well its only 0.3 and already an impressive app
<tritium> randabis_, did you try graveman?
<randabis_> I have it, but haven't used it really
<tritium> neither have I
<madzzoni> Tritium: the out-put: madzzoni@ubuntupc:~ $ lp file.pdf
<madzzoni> lp: Unable to access "file.pdf" - No such file or directory
<randabis_> I'm still working on my gentoo install right now so I can't go over to ubuntu right now
<tritium> madzzoni, replace "file.pdf" with the actual name of the PDF file you want to print :)
<jelte> randabis_, no worries... i'll just get a similar cd off a mate ;-)  rathre than make my own
<randabis_> gentoo stage 1 is a lot quicker than it used to be :p
<tritium> madzzoni, make sure you specify the whole path
<Danila> Hi all! I need some help too. :-) With LiveCD. I burned the latest iso, set the BIOS to boot from CDROM and tried it. I get the boot menu, but choosing any boot option doesn't work. It just shows the kernel ......... command with many parameters, accesses the CD for some time and then drops me back into the boot menu.
<Danila> Any hints would be appreciated.
<liam> well i might have screwed up the cd while burning but i don't think so..... when i try to install linux on my harddrive it just stops after checking my computer and does nothing, and also when i put the ubuntu cd in my cd-rom while i have windows loaded it just says there is pictures on the cd. I think .iso means it's an image file but how would i test if the disc is burnt right?
<liam> i'll get the specific info in a minute
<madzzoni> Tritium: madzzoni@ubuntupc:~ $ lp paris.pdf  lp: Unable to access "paris.pdf" - No such file or directory
<jelte> right... i'm off... catch you guys later
<tritium> madzzoni, is paris.pdf in the directory you're in?
<liam> does anyone think they know the problem?
<tritium> liam, it may not have burnt properly
<madzzoni> I saved it in home/madzzoni/dokumenter/paris.pdf
<tritium> liam, you could also double-check the md5sum of the iso image you downloaded just to be sure
<Dreamer3> if my pc doesn't support booting from CD what is that simple disk i can use to boot off of then select boot from CD?
<liam> how would i do that tritium?
<tritium> madzzoni, are you in the dokumenter directory?
<tritium> liam, are you in linux or windows?
<liam> windows
<tritium> liam, you'll have to download a free md5sum program from somewhere
<liam> ok
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<madzzoni> OK you mean in the termial
<liam> anyone is fine?
<tritium> madzzoni, yes...
<tritium> liam, I can't recommend any particular one, as I'm not familiar with any.
<liam> man tritium this must be hard to help all these people... doesn't seem like your getting much help lol
<tritium> liam, :)
<madzzoni> Tritium: madzzoni@ubuntupc:~/Dokumenter $ lp paris.pdf
<madzzoni> lp: Unable to access "paris.pdf" - No such file or directory
<Dreamer3> how can i boot off a floppy then launch a bootable CD?
<Dreamer3> i know there is a tiny disk image with bios like "pick where to boot" function
<tritium> madzzoni, what does "file paris.pdf" give you?
<blah09> configure: error: SDL >= 1.2.0 is required <-- can we get that from apt?
<liam> whoa.... i am totally unsure what the hell an md5sum is... i googled it and it came up with nothing even close to linux or anything. I'll check again
<randabis_> bah I forgot how to disable root again :p
<tritium> liam, I'll take a look
<liam> ok thanks tritium
<liam> or maybe i am just unsure of the usage and don't know that is the program
<liam> not quite sure
<tritium> randabis_, passwd -l
<randabis_> ah
<madzzoni> Tritium: This out-put: madzzoni@ubuntupc:~/Dokumenter $ file paris.pdf
<madzzoni> paris.pdf: cannot open 'paris.pdf' (No such file or directory)
<randabis_> cool :)
<Danila> liam: check out HashCalc (www.slavasoft.com/hashcalc/)
<randabis_> now my gentoo system is just as secure :p
<tritium> madzzoni, please make sure you're using the right file name
<madzzoni> I do!
<madzzoni> i can open the file with both xpdf and acrobat
<liam> ok thanks danila
<Danila> hey, can anyone help with booting from Ubuntu LiveCD? Pleaaase...
<tritium> madzzoni, please "ls *.pdf"
<tritium> Danila, what's wrong?
<Danila>  burned the latest iso, set the BIOS to boot from CDROM and tried it. I get the boot menu, but choosing any boot option doesn't work. It just shows the kernel ......... command with many parameters, accesses the CD for some time and then drops me back into the boot menu.
<tritium> liam, or here: http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html#links
<usual> disable acpi?
<liam> danila gave me a link that seems to work but i am unsure what this does.
<tritium> usual, yes, possibly
<madzzoni> I cant find any PDF files... thats strange!
<tritium> liam, try the one I just sent above
<liam> ok
<liam> thanks
<tritium> sure
<tritium> Danila, you might also need to try noapic or nolapic
<madzzoni> It like something wrong with that file!
<tritium> madzzoni, definitely
<tritium> Danila, is it an old machine?
<madzzoni> I'll try to pick another PDF file...thanks!
<tritium> sure
<Danila> I tried "failsafe boot". From the parametres it seems that it had all the "noeverything" switches, including IIRC, noapci. The same result. The machine is 2.5 years old, P4 1.6GHz, nothing special in terms of hardware (creative Live!, Sony DVD, ATI Radeon 9600, Samsung HDDs).
<chillywilly> anyone know how to get DRI working with S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]  under Ubuntu?
<hybrid> if i chnge source.list then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade am i done upgrading?
<chillywilly> the xorg driver that I am using is worse than the Xfree driver when I had debian sid installed on this machine
<tritium> Danila, hrm, if you tried failsafe boot, and it still didn't work, I'm not sure what to say.  You think it burned okay?
<chillywilly> VERY slow to redraw
<Danila> I think it burned ok. I can, of course, try to check it to be sure...
<tritium> I'll be back...
<Danila> actually, even the "disk-check" (or disk-test) item on the menu doesn't work - it brings a "kernel...... something test something" command, blinks the LED on the DVD for a while and drops me into the boot menu again.
<chillywilly> man this video driver sucks
<Danila> Would it make sense to try burning the disk again or is there anything else to try?
<Schaap> hush lil piggy
<liam> stfu schaap
<liam> leave danila alone if she is a girl
<liam> which i hope she is!
<liam> or is that just a nickname*hopes for chick*
<Danila> :)
<liam> ok this is getting pretty gay
<liam> i'm gonna stop talking now
<liam> nothing against gays or anything tho
<liam> btw danila are u a girl?
<Schaap> He is
<liam> danila are you a girl?
<Danila> Westerners always think I am. But in the sad, boring reality Danila is just a traditional male name in Russia. :-(
<liam> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<Schaap> He almost got off on a name
<Wolven> Danila, I would try to burn the CD again. Mabye at slower speed. The first ubuntu CD I burned didn't work
<liam> yes... because you know that clearly happened
<linda_18> knock your self out
<liam> cool
<liam> hey linda
<kent> linda_18, hi there cutie ;)
<linda_18> asl?
<liam> what's going on sexy;)
<liam> hahahahaha
<saboten> olol
<linda_18> ill tell you for $10
<Danila> One time I was sent to Finland with Polina (a girl), the hosts thought we are two girls. :) Sorry for offtopic, though.
<kent> linda_18, care for a private session? ;)
<liam> kent.... how long have u been here...
<kent> liam, all day.
<liam> hahaha
<saboten> its a man, baby!
<liam> nice danila
<linda_18> Kent itl cost ya 15 euros
<Danila> Wolven: I will do it now.
<liam> ewww
<liam> gross
<liam> ok this is starting to turn out into an erotic fantasy chatline
<Schaap> irc guys are wankers
<kent> liam, i was joking :)
<liam> i know kent
<liam> i was also joking
<liam> haha
<Schaap> "oh a femaleish name!"
<liam> schaap
<liam> do you make fun of others to make up for your small penis?
<scoon> hey all, anyone here use muine and care to tell me if it will play files on a smb share ?
<liam> btw i am not being "immature" i am only 15 so this IS mature
<jdub> guys, not appropriate for this channel thanks
<Schaap> Yesm im making fun of you because mine is just 8 :(
<liam> SORRY SCOON
<liam> way to ruin all the fun....
<liam> nah just joking
<scoon> liam ?
<scoon> liam, never be sorry for something that you have not done.
<liam> yes
<scoon> hey all, anyone here use muine and care to tell me if it will play files on a smb share ?
<liam> what do you mean?
<isah> hi, is there any guide for ex-windows user how to use ubuntu? install software and stuff like that?
<liam> have you tried www.ubuntulinux.com
<randabis_> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Wolven> or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15
<isah> there are guides, but they're hard to understand for me
<liam> doesn't ubuntulinux have some?
<liam> maybe not
<liam> danila!
<randabis_> www.ubuntulinus.org/wiki
<liam> don't leave m1
<liam> so
<liam> i am gonna burn the cd again
<liam> ohh wait nvm
<liam> lemme try something
<liam> hey guys
<Rocha> Hello
<liam> what size is your ubuntu cd?
<liam> like what space is taken up on it?
<esher> my button panel messed up, i dont now why, i have no do any changes on ubuntu, panel is there, but open tasks are no in it anymore, only the paper-basket at the right
<esher> :(
<randabis_> it's under 600 mb, I know that much
<esher> anyone here can help ?
<Rocha> Is there anyway that someone could use ubuntu without and internet connection and still easily install packages?
<randabis_> esher add the windowlist applet to the panel
<ubuntu2u> oops
<ubuntu2u> sorry
<ubuntu2u> damn
<ubuntu2u> this is liam
<ubuntu2u> lol
<ubuntu2u> i'll be right back again i got disconnected
<Rocha> I don't have internet access at home and i'm sick of downloading a program from synaptic, copying it to my pen-drive and arrive home and get a dependency hell
<ubuntu2u> damn internet
<ubuntu2u> do what every american citizen does!
<ubuntu2u> steal somebody's dial up password!
<esher> hmm randabis, how can i do this
<Rocha> i don't have a dial up connection either.
<ubuntu2u> do you have a phone line?
<randabis_> esher, tried right-clicking the panel, then add to panel?
<esher> in menu from panel there are only german names, and i dont find this
<tritium> ubuntu2u, what do you mean by that?
<ubuntu2u> i don't quite know
<ubuntu2u> mean by what?
<Rocha> yup, but the internet is paid seperatedly so my mon knows that i was using the modem
<tritium> your comment
<randabis_> compiling firefox takes forever hehe
<Rocha> and she would tell me to pay the account
<ubuntu2u> what was my comment?
<Rocha> and i don't want that
<isah> thank you for the forum link, here are the answers for my questions :)
<ubuntu2u> like what are you offended?
<ubuntu2u> by the american citizen thing?
<ubuntu2u> because if you are...*shakes fist violently*
<Rocha> nop, i'm not
<Rocha> :)
<ubuntu2u> lol
<ubuntu2u> tritium?
<tritium> ubuntu2u, what?
<Rocha> i used to do that when i was working and paid the internet access, i mean, telephone account.
<ubuntu2u> are you offended by my comment about the american citizens stealing dial up passowrd????
<ubuntu2u> directed at tritium
<esher> aaa found
<tritium> ubuntu2u, I have no idea what that comment means.
<esher> thanx randabis
<Rocha> internet access is free here now, but i have to pay the telephone
<ubuntu2u> oh!
<ubuntu2u> nevermind then
<ubuntu2u> lol
<tritium> ubuntu2u, why would you say that?
<ubuntu2u> i don't know it was a quote off the simpsons
<ubuntu2u> just trying to liven up the place :)
<tritium> Oh...
<ubuntu2u> sorry :(
<tritium> I get it
<tritium> No, it doesn't offend me.
<tritium> I was just puzzled.
<ubuntu2u> ok
<ubuntu2u> hey tritium
<tritium> It doesn't seem like something that "everybody's doing"
<tritium> yeah?
<ubuntu2u> how much space should ubuntu take up on my cd after i burned it
<tritium> I don't recall.  Between 1-2 gigs, I think.
<ubuntu2u> because the downloaded file is 535 mb's but my cd is only 522 mb's
<ubuntu2u> does this mean the burning went wrong?
<tritium> On, the .iso image?
<ubuntu2u> yes
<tritium> Oh, let me see.
<tritium> Which one?
<tritium> Warty?
<ubuntu2u> yes
<tritium> ubuntu2u, 523M
<ubuntu2u> tritium
<ubuntu2u> this is liam
<tritium> I know
<ubuntu2u> so when i log back on
<ubuntu2u> oh ok
<tritium> one moment
<ubuntu2u> i am going to write down the error and when i get back on i am going tot ell you
<ubuntu2u> so i will come back on as liam
<ubuntu2u> brb
<technodude90> hello
<technodude90> where is the Ubuntu Repository?
<Golfer> technodude90 make up your mind
* Zotnix ponders what programming language to learn.
<Rocha> Zotnix, python or ruby
<linusthepenguin> I ran into a problem with Grub... It cannot boot into Windows XP...
<tritium> Zotnix, VCR+ :)
<technodude90> where can I get .deb pacakges for Ubuntu that aren't on the official cd?
<Zotnix> I'm learning python now.
<Zotnix> Doing pygtk
<linusthepenguin> Can anyone help?
<Rocha> Zotnix, stay with python then
<tritium> Zotnix, anything you're not liking about it?
<technodude90> is there an official Ubuntu repository?
<randabis_> linusthepenguin, what happens?
<tritium> technodude90, yes.  Look at the topic
<randabis_> technodude90, archive.ubuntu.com
<linusthepenguin> I never had any problems with freebsd or other distros except for debian...
<linusthepenguin> *debian-based
<Zotnix> tritium, so far, not really. Some widgets are not well documented and everything on the net is about how to use glade + python
<linusthepenguin> Right now, my grub config looks like:
<tritium> Zotnix, so you're looking for something else, eh?
<Zotnix> Maybe, dunno.
<Zotnix> I've heard good stuff about mono
<Zotnix> C#
<ficusplanet> jdub: IMHO, the ubuntu livecd should definitely let you do an install (in response to your blog)
<linusthepenguin> root (hd0,0) savedefault makeactive chainloader +1
<technodude90> thanks
<technodude90> bye
<Zotnix> the fact that it is very portable also appeals to me.
<ubuntu2u> hey tritium
<tritium> ubuntu2u, hey
<ubuntu2u> oops back on this again
<ubuntu2u> ok
<ubuntu2u> um
<linusthepenguin> Error: Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<tritium> ubuntu2u, take off, you hoser, and come back as liam, eh
<ubuntu2u> it stops at acpi:subsystem revision 20040816
<ubuntu2u> hahaha
<ubuntu2u> ok
<ubuntu2u> i see you have seen strange brew?
<ubuntu2u> or are you making fun of me because i am canadian you bastard!
<tritium> indeed
<ubuntu2u> both?
<ubuntu2u> i suspect
<tritium> :)
<ubuntu2u> hahaha
<tritium> Aw, come on, neighbor
<ubuntu2u> if you even knew i was canadian
<wolki> hi!
<tritium> I knew
<ubuntu2u> i'm guessing you american?
<ubuntu2u> how did you know?
<ubuntu2u> because you have my ip?
<isah> a always read grub.conf, can somebody say me where this file is?
<tritium> yes, when you log in and out
<ubuntu2u> or something
<ubuntu2u> are you an administrator?
<tritium> isah, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mjr> isah, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tritium> no
<mjr> echo
<isah> ok, thx
<ubuntu2u> how do you know then
<tritium> ubuntu2u, it just shows when you log in and out
<mjr> grub.conf is a RedHatism
<ubuntu2u> oh
<ubuntu2u> never knew that
<ubuntu2u> anyways
<ubuntu2u> tritium it stops at acpi:subsystem revision 20040816
<tritium> ubuntu2u, I could also tell by your accent
<ubuntu2u> know what this mean?
<ubuntu2u> wtf?
<tritium> just kidding, eh
<zenrox> <zenrox> woohoo new mobo and i got it to boot with the new vid card Note its using the onboard at the moment
<zenrox> <zenrox>  and the pci gf fx 5200 pci is still hoocked in to the sys
<ubuntu2u> liam has quit irc?
<ubuntu2u> lol
<ubuntu2u> maybe i was still logged on?
<ubuntu2u> whatever
<ubuntu2u> lol
<zenrox> i am so happy
<ubuntu2u> congratulations
<tritium> ubuntu2u, is it an old machine?
<wolki> i just installed ubuntu on my dad's pc, and he seems to like it :) but i can'ts boot into w2k anymore, it seems... all the data seems to be here still, i can access the partitions from ubuntu. any ideas?
<ubuntu2u> not really
<ubuntu2u> it's a laptop
<ubuntu2u> hp
<isah> i'm looking for the file where i can delete the "windows xp" entry, when i'm booting the pc
<ubuntu2u> probably 2001
<zenrox> now i need to get the my gf fx5200 to work as a dule monter setup
<tritium> ubuntu2u, becuase that message makes me wonder if you need acpi=off
<johnnygeargrinde> After installing Ubuntu. my laptop battery drains fast, it worked correctly before. Any ideas?
<ubuntu2u> 1.0 ghz 512 mbs of ram
<ubuntu2u> hmm ok
<ubuntu2u> what is acpi?
<ubuntu2u> there was also this messgae
<ubuntu2u> message
<tritium> power management stuff, basically
<TheCan> hi accidentily i removed /dev/hdc. how can i recreate it? sh MAKEDEV works, but doesn't recreate hdc
<zenrox> adv. configeration power interface
<ubuntu2u> checking if image is initramfs.....it isn't(no cpio magic) looks like an initrd
<ubuntu2u> that message was before that one about 2 inches up
<Ubunturero> wolki, when upgrade ubuntu and upgrade the kernel image, this don't add windows to grub, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<randabis_> isah, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu2u> that is the exact message i think
<ubuntu2u> tritium
<isah> randabis, thx
<tritium> isah, that's what I told you earlier
<butt> so nano menu.lst
<wolki> ubunturero: oh right, i installed the kernel, i'll take a look at that. thanks!
<isah> nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tritium> ubuntu2u, which
<johnnygeargrinde> In Ubuntu, where do you go to check power features?
<butt> right click tool bar
<butt> and add pannel
<ubuntu2u> damn lol
<ubuntu2u> it was long
<butt> battery charge monitor
* tritium scrolls up
<ubuntu2u> scroll up afew messages
<ubuntu2u> lol
<drqk_> tritium: :P
<drqk_> tritium: any way to get the src for xserver ?
<ubuntu2u> the.... cecking if image
<tritium> ubuntu2u, that looks fine
<ubuntu2u> one
<DAC1138> can i change gdm for xdm in ubuntu?
<tritium> drqk_, you can get the source for any package in ubuntu
<johnnygeargrinde> You can literally whatch the battery drain
<tritium> DAC1138, yes
<DAC1138> tritium: how? is xdm there by default?
<drqk_> tritium: tell me how! my programs doesnt find X :S
<tritium> drqk_, apt-get source
<DAC1138> tritium i know i can, but i mean is it there by default and how hard would it be?
<tritium> drqk_, followed by the package name
<drqk_> tritium: i got it :>
<drqk_> thx
<DAC1138> tritium ubuntu passes certain options to gdm, and the accelerated xserver im using doesnt like that
<ubuntu2u> well it just stops there tritium
<tritium> DAC1138, "sudo apt-get install xdm"
<ubuntu2u> damn
<ubuntu2u> someone help tritium
<ubuntu2u> if u know what ur talking about!
<tritium> ubuntu2u, did you check the md5sum?
<ubuntu2u> i had no fucking clue
<ubuntu2u> oops
<ubuntu2u> sorry!'
<johnnygeargrinde> In 5 minutes my battery went from 100% to 85% not good.
<butt> lmao
<butt> batteries get old
<butt> they lose charges faster
<bascule> linux powermangement sux big time *shrug*
<ubuntu2u> ya i need to use my damn outlet or it shuts off in 5 minutes
<ubuntu2u> ir's normal
<tritium> bascule, no, it's great in Hoary
<bascule> it is?
<johnnygeargrinde> It worked right three days ago b4 installing Ubuntu
<DAC1138> johnnygeargrinde i have a battery that only lasts 5 minutes because its so used up
<tritium> Yes
<ubuntu2u> tritium
<tritium> I've got suspend-to-Ram and -to-disk working well
<ubuntu2u> my cd is only 522 and you say it is supposed to be 523
<tritium> roughly
<tritium> it sounds right
<ubuntu2u> oh
<ubuntu2u> well what the hell
<bascule> tritium: we're talking battery life here, not suspend function
<wolki> Ubunturero, i'm looking at the menu.lst file now... thare's already a windows option in there, and it looks exactly like the example in the comments... what am i doing wrong?
<johnnygeargrinde> I do keep the laptop on ac all the time, maybe that made it go bad faster
<johnnygeargrinde> Or something
<DAC1138> johnnygeargrinde yeah, i have my battery out when im on ac power
<tritium> bascule, all part of power management
<bascule> johnnygeargrinde: batterys aren't happy being in at all times
<johnnygeargrinde> ok
<ubuntu2u> exactly what i was gonna say dac :)
<DAC1138> johnnygeargrinde and ALWAYS let the battery fully drain before you recharge, never start recharging when it has some life left (like 20%)
<johnnygeargrinde> Sounds like a plan
<bascule> tritium: so what has changed between warty and hoary?
<johnnygeargrinde> That's my problem then
<Menaherann> ok... guys i need help trying to get ubuntu started on my laptop.....
<johnnygeargrinde> I have not had it off charge in a few months
<Menaherann> can anyone lend a hand?
<Ubunturero> wolki, and what happend when you select win in grub menu?
<tritium> bascule, acpi-support, newer kernels, etc
<goldfish> Ubunturero: you using the install cd?
<tritium> Menaherann, yes, if you had ever asked in here, rather than -devel
<ubuntu2u> tritium.... don't wanna get you mad but i forgot the link! *bangs head against wall*
<tritium> Menaherann, but you need to give us a chance to help you first before you tell them in there that we can't.
<bascule> scrollback?
<ubuntu2u> it disconnected me
<Ubunturero> goldfish, huh? =S
<goldfish> nm
<goldfish> :
<goldfish> :)
<Menaherann> ok... you sound like you're up to the challenge...:)
<goldfish> well, i installed it last week on my laptop.
<goldfish> First time using linux.
<goldfish> It's fairly handy.
<linusthepenguin> Anyone willing to help with a grub problem?
<tritium> linusthepenguin, what's going on?
<ubuntu2u> tritium how can i try it using the live disc
<johnnygeargrinde> Installed great on my Dell laptop
<linusthepenguin> I have the menu.lst up
<ubuntu2u> is that the live disc that i downloaded?
<tritium> ubuntu2u, does it have a failsafe boot option?
<DAC1138> http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/05/02/10/1254208.shtml?tid=123&tid=155&tid=106  <<< its about darn time, how long has this been going on? 3 years?
<wolki> Ubunturero: "unknown fs type" or sth like that... i forgot to write it down. it also displayed a hex number of a partition type, like grub with ubuntu, just with an error and without booting further
<linusthepenguin> I cannot boot into Windows XP from a default install with 8 Gb auto partitioned by ubuntu
<Menaherann> ok.. guys: my laptop can't load anything after the login screen.
<johnnygeargrinde> Thanks for the info about battery guys
<Menaherann> what can i do about it?
<tritium> Menaherann, so you log in and nothing happens?
<tritium> linusthepenguin, is XP in your boot menu?
<ubuntu2u> i am not sure what a failsafe boot option is tritium
<linusthepenguin> Yep
<Menaherann> basically i end up with a black screen on which i can move my mouse. that's all
<tritium> ubuntu2u, when you first boot the CD
<ubuntu2u> yeas
<ubuntu2u> yes
<drqk_> how do i fix this: configure: error: Could not find XOpenDisplay in -lX11.
<ubuntu2u> you mean when my computer is off
<tritium> ubuntu2u, there are various help sections available using the Function keys
<drqk_> i have X.....
<ubuntu2u> i understand that
<tritium> ubuntu2u, one of them explains failsafe boot
<ubuntu2u> i have looked at them all
<ubuntu2u> ok
<ubuntu2u> maybe skipped that one
<ubuntu2u> but what i do is i switch my startup drives so that my cd drive loads before my harddrive and that is how i get into the ubuntu setup
<ubuntu2u> is this correct?
<tritium> ubuntu2u, you set that up in the BIOS?  yes, you want that so you can boot off CD
<ubuntu2u> yes i did that
<tritium> good
<tritium> Menaherann, can you get to a virtual console?
<ubuntu2u> but it comes up with installing it to my hardrive it doesn't do a hardboot.
<ubuntu2u> oops
<xwind> xdialog is not in hoary release? where can i apt-get it?  i wanted to install winetools.
<Menaherann> u mean cntrl+alt+f2?
<ubuntu2u> a liveboot i mean tritium
<ubuntu2u> it doesn't do a liveboot
<tritium> Menaherann, doesn't have to be F2.  Can also be F1-F6
<Menaherann> ok.. but yep.. i can get that
<Ubunturero> wolki, file system error? oh oh
<tritium> ubuntulog, I'm not sure I know what you mean.
<tritium> Menaherann, did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<Menaherann> how do i lok there?
<wolki> crap, i found sth in the wiki... it seems like i shouldn't have overwritten the mbr though it said it should be harmless in the installer :-/
<ubuntu2u> ok
<tritium> wolki, it's okay to do that
<ubuntu2u> how would i d a livedisc boot?
<drqk_> tritium: configure: error: Could not find XOpenDisplay in -lX11. <------ how do i fic this?? i have X for sure...
<tritium> drqk_, do you have X libraries?
<Menaherann> tritium: you wan;t me to type that in the console?
<tritium> drqk_, why on earth are you building that too?
<tritium> Menaherann, type what?
<Menaherann> the command you just ask me to?
<wolki> Ubunturero: well, i can still access the files on that partition, so it doesn't look like its really damaged
<tritium> Menaherann, that's not a command.  that's a file you need to look at
<ubuntu2u> mana i think he is having a very hard time dealing with all these people at once
<Menaherann> ok... how?
<drqk_> tritium: i have xlibs... im trying to build pekwm.....
<ubuntu2u> tritium i am gonna go look at the failsafe
<ubuntu2u> thanks ttyl
<Menaherann> np, take your time :)
<tritium> ubuntu2u, are you leaving?
<ubuntu2u> momentarily
<tritium> ubuntu2u, sorry, I will totally miss anything not addressed to me
<ubuntu2u> for like 2 minutes while look at this failsafe boot option thing
<wolki> tritium: i know it should be ok... oh wait, it can't be that, i had a mandrake lilo i it and it worked fine... hm... maybe i'll reboot it again
<tritium> ubuntu2u, please use my nick in your messages
<ubuntu2u> ok sorry
<ubuntu2u> tritium i am going to look at that failsafe boot option
<tritium> wolki, what's happening?
<tritium> ubuntu2u, okay
<drqk_> tritium: i have xlibs... im trying to build pekwm.....
<tritium> drqk_, let me scroll up...
<wolki> tritium: i'll write down the error message this time... brb
<tritium> ok
<Menaherann> trituim: how can i look to that file?
<geppy> How can I make a .pk4?
<tritium> Menaherann, try "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Menaherann> tritium: type that in the console right?
<tritium> Menaherann, yes
<geppy> file-roller can read .pk4s, but can't create them.
<tritium> drqk_, which xlibs package did you grab?
<drqk_> tritium: xlibs, xlibx-data ?
<tritium> drqk_, those are not development libraries.  You need something ending in -dev
<tritium> libx11-dev
<Menaherann> tritium: no such file or directory
<tritium> Menaherann, oh, are you on Warty?
<Menaherann> tritium yes
<tritium> sorry, /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<drqk_> tritium: on that i get deps problems........
<Menaherann> tritium ok
<tritium> drqk_, did you "sudo apt-get install libx11-dev"?
<drqk_> yep.
<tritium> and?
<tritium> it works for me
<t94xr> whats the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu?
<drqk_> tritium:   libx11-dev: Beror: libx11-6 (= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25) men 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25.1 skall installeras
<drqk_>               Beror: libxext-dev men det kommer inte att installeras
<drqk_>               Beror: libxi-dev men det kommer inte att installeras
<drqk_>               Beror: xlibs-static-dev men det kommer inte att installeras
<drqk_> its swedish, i dont know how to get rid of it :P
<arnold> re
<drqk_> Beror = depends :P
<Menaherann> tritium: crap.... the same
<tritium> Menaherann, cd /var/log.  Make sure it really doesn't exist.
<net_benjo> hi all....any people use KDE with ubuntu? how is it, if you do?
<Riddell> net_benjo: it's excellent
<t94xr> whats the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu?
<hybrid> t94xr : 32 mb ram 1.8 gb for standard install 350 mb for minimal
<Riddell> t94xr: see ubuntu traffic
<tritium> drqk_, where did the swedish come from?
<wolki> ok, this is the error i get: "root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7" any ideas?
<liam> hey
<net_benjo> Riddell....tell me about it....you had no probs installing it? how  about your favourite kde apps? all there??
<liam> tritium
<tritium> wolki, possible you need LBA enabled in BIOS
<liam> i got it figured out!
<t94xr> processor?
<Danila> Linux is not ready for the desktop...
<drqk_> tritium: apt-get install libx11-dev
<tritium> liam, hello
<geppy> .pk4s, anyone?
<hybrid> that spex were for x86
<Riddell> net_benjo: they're all there, the only problem is an issue with the k-menus for which you need to install gnome-menus package
<Menaherann> tritium: ok.... it open something, right?
<tritium> drqk_, do you have swedish mirror or locale?
<tritium> Menaherann, it should, if it's there
<hybrid> t94xr : ubuntu runs on most anything
<liam> tritium i came back to ask if turning off linux acpi=off will have any bad effects on my computer?
<hybrid> ppc x86 64 bit
<tritium> liam, it may be necessary
<drqk_> tritium: apperently yes, how do i change to us?
<Menaherann> tritium: menaherann@ubuntu: var/log $
<Menaherann> now whta?
<tritium> dpkg-reconfigure locales, I believe, drqk_
<net_benjo> ridell:  thanks a lot..i might give it a try...but i want to give GNOME a try..gnome feels more linuxy...:)
<tritium> Menaherann, ls
<t94xr> so will it run smoothy on a PII 300MMX with 128MB Ram?
<wolki> tritium: well, it was dualbooting fine with mandrake and lilo... but it might be some bios issues, of course. i'll take a look
<tritium> Menaherann, look for XFree86.0.log
<liam> tritium what is acpi? will it overheat my computer or anything? or give too much power?
<hybrid> prolly 794xr
<t94xr> cool
<hybrid> **t94xr
<tritium> wolki, I'd almost bet on it
<hybrid> how big an hdd do you have
<sulkd> lol
<sulkd> http://www.bash.org/?104052
<tritium> liam, no, your computer won't overheat.
<wolki> tritium: i'll keep you informed :) brb...
<tritium> liam, it should fall back to apm, I believe
<tritium> wolki, okay
<Menaherann> tritium: i typed that ant it says command not found
<hybrid> how do you install the paackages once you apt-get dist-upgrade
<tritium> Menaherann, typed what?
<netmonk> how do I set alsa for my sound system?
<drqk_> tritium: now were rolling, okay i typep apt-get install libx11-dev and i get these deps:
<drqk_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drqk_>   libx11-dev: Depends: libx11-6 (= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25) but 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25.1 is to be installed
<drqk_>               Depends: libxext-dev but it is not going to be installed
<drqk_>               Depends: libxi-dev but it is not going to be installed
<drqk_>               Depends: xlibs-static-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tritium> drqk_, did you do an apt-get update recently?
<drqk_> tritium: yes.
<Menaherann> tritium: i typed Xfre86.0.log
<liam> tritium, when i disable acpi it works. is there another possible way to fix it without disabling it? and what is apm?
<Cindux> AH HELP
<Cindux> help ><
<Cindux> lol
<drqk_> tritium: and apt-get upgrade.
<tritium> drqk_, which mirrors did you use in sources.list?
<tritium> liam, advanced power mgmt
<sulkd> Cindux, are those Cartman yelling eyes?
<drqk_> tritium: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<drqk_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<tritium> liam, you probably need to leave it disabled
<Cindux> YES ><
<Cindux> plz lol
<Cindux> basically my barebone pc just arrived
<liam> tritium ok thanks, is this linux good for legally hacking :)
<Cindux> and i was putting in the IDE1 cable
<sulkd> Cindux, mmkay, state your bidness
<Cindux> ( the blue one )
<tritium> liam, what do you mean?
<liam> "legally hacking"
<DAC1138> i cant mount my windows xp ntfs drive in ubuntu, does ubuntu have ntfs support?
<Cindux> and i bent the itty bitty metal prongs
<tritium> DAC1138, yes
<Cindux> that u hook it up with
<liam> tritium
<liam> i mean hacking
<liam> but "legally
<liam> you know
<DAC1138> tritium,  i have the proper fstab entries, but the drive wont let me, a normal user browse it
<liam> hint
<liam> hint
<liam> i'm getting into hacking lol
<sulkd> Cindux, so you joined #ubuntu? O_o
<liam> but i was over at my friends
<Cindux> well ubuntus my distro lol
<Cindux> im always here
<liam> and he has all this shit setup cuz i was at his for a month
<Cindux> :
<Cindux> :(
<Cindux> helpz me!
<DAC1138> tritium, /dev/hda1    /mnt/win      ntfs      user,ro,noauto,    0  0
<Cindux> its only the 2 very bottom metal prongs
<liam> and he didn't really show me what to use.... just how to do it
<Cindux> and they were bent equally
<tritium> drqk_, I thought you upgraded to Hoary
<Cindux> = /
<Cindux> is this an ez fix /
<tritium> DAC1138, one moment
<drqk_> tritium: :P apperently not.....
<sulkd> Cindux, aight.. yours prongs went fucked up eh? word.. survival time.. hrm.. do you have any of those electrical aligator jaw things? you can use that as a roach, no probs..
<sulkd> hehe
<Adler> I just installed U on on my tri-boot system and can't do anything with it.
<DAC1138> tritium,  i manually created /mnt/win  and changed the permissions so any user can read/write to it (#chmod 777 /mnt/win)
<drqk_> tritium: where do i do that then? do i change universe?
<Danila> I just booted a LiveCD (thanks, Wolven, it helped to burn at 4x speed), but after setting up Networking I can't start up any applications. Any ideas?
<tritium> drqk_, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> drqk_, keep universe and multiverse
<drqk_> tritium: hmm :P i dont have multiverse :P
<Adler> What are the advantages of U?
<tritium> DAC1138, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Menaherann> tritium: i'm lost, what should i type?
<tritium> DAC1138, you need the umask stuff in /etc/fstab
<Danila> Before I set it up programs start normally. Immediately after I set it up, no new programs can be started. They just show "Starting FOO" in the taskbar and even that closes after ~30 seconds.
<tritium> Menaherann, you're in /var/log?
<Adler> I think that UBUNTU Sucks!
<Menaherann> tritium: yep
<Rocha> Adler, why?
<goldfish> lol
<tritium> Adler, what's the problem?
<tritium> Menaherann, "ls"
<terrel> who has used mandrake before using ubunto here?
<terrel> So i can know if ubuntu is better
<Menaherann> ls?
<tritium> Menaherann, then, look for XFree86.0.log
<hybrid> me
<Adler> Ah, got your attention!
<Danila> In a sense I tend to agree with Adler... :(
<Menaherann> ok
<tritium> Danila, you haven't got it installed yet, though, have you?
<inc_> sup room
<DAC1138> tritium, worked, thanks
<marcin_ant> tritium: Adler's problem is that he loves flame wars ;)
<Adler> I run a tr-boot system and wanted to do something with U.
<Menaherann> tritium: i got eight different lines....
<tritium> DAC1138, sure thing, buddy
<tck> im looking for my kernel source through synaptic, can't seem to find it
<marcin_ant> Adler: define "something" ?
<tritium> tck, why kernel source?
<liam> tritium, do you get paid for this?
<tck> i use 2.6.8.1-3-386
<tritium> liam, no
<tck> i need to install it
<Danila> tritium, not yet, but I managed to boot LiveCD.
<liam> tritium, those bastards!
<Corvus> what could be the reason because an usb device is recognized but it isn't working ?
<tritium> Danila, give it a chance, then.
<tritium> tck, install sources?  why?
<Danila> You mean installing?
<Wolki> tritium! you're my hero of the day :)
<Adler> I have U installed, with XP and SuSE -- can do eveything but w/ U
<tck> tritium, i need to re-compile
<tritium> Danila, ubuntu
<tritium> tck, yes, but what for?
<liam> tritium, when i turn 18 and have my own money... i am going to send you 100 dollars
<tck> patching an orinoco card
<liam> tritium, or more
<tritium> liam, it's okay, I've got a job :)
<liam> tritium, lol
<Wolki> i'll now drink a czech budweiser in your favor... i enabled lba and everything works
<tritium> tck, so use kernel-headers since you're just building a module
<Wolven> Danila, I don't know if this helps, but you can install ubuntu first and then enable the network to upgrade/download/install suff
<liam> tritium, well man u help so ****ing much
<tritium> tck, linux-headers-2.6.8-blah...
<tck> hmm i have kernel-headers installed
<tritium> tck, you didn't need to
<liam> tritium, in your opinion is linux better than windows xp overall?
<tritium> tck, well, is it a module in kernel proper?
<Adler> I'm out of here. UBUNTU Sucks!
<umarmung> Is there an easy way to allow other users access to my xsession? I mean no need to type xhost local:user every time!
<tritium> Adler, you never said why
<Menaherann> tritium: the last three items have the Xfree86 thing
<hybrid> lol
<DAC1138> Adler, dont worry, we forgive you're idiocy. but please, no trolling
<liam> adler is a poophead
<Adler> I'm tierd of the idiots here.
<hybrid> lol
<tck> tritium, cheers
<Menaherann> lol
<tck> later
<bubbannga> probably cause he doesn't know how to use it
<liam> LOL DAC!
<daniels> DAC1138: language
<bubbannga> thats gonna be my guess
<Menaherann> poophead
<liam> LOLOLOL
<liam> seriously
<daniels> guys, just letit go
<DAC1138> Adler, im not in #suse or #slackware or #redhat saying "you all suck"
<hybrid> adler is a mdk who|23
<Menaherann> lol
<zeiter> hey
<tritium> liam, of course ;)
<umarmung> Adler, then you mean #ubuntu sucks != ubuntu sucks! right?
<zeiter> anyone can explain me how to install a .deb ?
<Adler> I use Suse
<tritium> tck, remind me?
<Rocha> dpkg -i xpto.deb
<zeiter> rochat
<zeiter> Rocha, it doesn't work
<`shane> I love ubuntu! It's that budubudabump sound
<DAC1138> zeiter, what Rocha said
<Danila> Wolven. Well, sadly this doesn't seem very helpful... :) I mean, I don't think upgrading a fresh LiveCD would help much. It's probably the old "Unix being picky about who it is friendly with". Nothing ever works for me correctly...
<daniels> see, this is why you don't feed the trolls
<liam> tritium what was the wink all about... are you just saying that? or are you serious lmfao type in piglatin for your answer!
<liam> lmfao
<DAC1138> for my, ubuntu is the whole "i am who i am because of who we all are" philosophy
<liam> piglation is so easy to understand
<DAC1138> that defines linux right there....ubuntu
<bubbannga> i just wish there was a dvdbackup program like dvdxcopy for linux then id be happy
<tritium> liam, I'm serious.  I don't even use X
<tritium> XP
<liam> do you have it?
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> liam, yeah
<bubbannga> but i have to do vobcopy mkiso and then dvdshrink in vmware then burn with k3b
<hybrid> it sux tritium
<liam> ok
<liam> lol
<Wolven> Danila, that's not what I meant. =) try to install it without the network first, then setup the network
<tritium> liam, but I wiped it off the drive
<tritium> hybrid, what does?
<Menaherann> tritium: i'm lost  here...
<hybrid> xp
<tritium> ah
<null> hmm whats the link for the weekly dvd iso ?
<DAC1138> how do i install themes for gnome? metacity themes
<liam> tritium.. i don't need to format my hardrive before installing linux do i? can i just install ubuntu over windows xp(but removing it you, know?)
<null> dont seem to find the iso image there any ideas where to get it ?
<bubbannga> blockbuster.com?
<liam> no...
<liam> blockblister!
<tritium> liam, yes, you can install over it
<bubbannga> them bastards man tried to make me buy the dvds
<bubbannga> cause i was late
<Anubis> anyone here with hoary and Nvidia 6111?
<Menaherann> lol
<null> any ideas ?
<liam> tritium and it will remove it, ok. does it make it pretty obvious when i want to do this?
<tritium> Menaherann, lost?  What's up, buddy?
<tritium> liam, yes.  Just be absolutely sure that you want to remove XP and loss ALL your data on that partition
<tritium> lose
<Menaherann> tritium: i typed what u said: eight lines... last 3 bearing the xfree86 things in the end
<tritium> Menaherann, any that end in .log?
<liam> i am gonna make a backup just in case
<liam> tritium
<Menaherann> tritium: all three
<tritium> liam, in case you decide you want it back?
<DAC1138> does anyone know where the metacity and gtk themes go?
<felix_1> Hi, who is linux loader guru ? ( lost the boot infos ) Ubuntu install doesn't have a rescue ?
<Menaherann> wait...
<DAC1138> i cant get the install function to work in the "desktop theme" program
<tritium> Menaherann, okay, we need to look at XFree86.0.log to look for the problem
<Menaherann> how do i acces that, tritium?
<Danila> Wolven. Do you mean install completely without network support? I really wanted to see if I'd like Ubuntu using the LiveCD. To install I'd need to resize partitions and that would take too much time...
<null> any ideas on where to find dvd iso of ubuntu lates one ?
<tritium> Menaherann, "less /var/log/XFree86.0.log"
<Menaherann> that will be.... debian-installer?
<Menaherann> type that rgith here?
<tritium> Menaherann, that's what you see?
<felix_1> null: Ubuntu iso is only 514 MB - no need for dvd iso
<Wolven> Danila, sorry my bad... I thought you meant the installer CD
<Menaherann> halleluyah!
<Menaherann> ok,, i got it, tritium
<Danila> Wolven. it's ok. But do you have any idea what could be causing the problem? (after setting up Networking preferences for the first time all applications stop launching)
<felix_1> Please, I don;t feel like to re-install Ubuntu: Where can I find rescue to retrieve the boot ?
<tritium> Next fall when I don't get my PhD for spending too much time in #ubuntu, you guys can all console me.
<tritium> Menaherann, you see the error, or what?
<Wolven> Danila, I have no idea.. Does your PC work proppery with another LiveCD like Knoppix ?
<lightcap> tritium what're you studying?
<null> tritium: whats da toppic ?
<Wolven> propperly*
<tritium> lightcap, EE
<umarmung> DAC1138, gtk/metacity themes go to ~/.themes/NAMEOFYOURTHEME
<tritium> null, my dissertation?
<Danila> works with Knoppix mostly fine, but I don't think Knoppix works with Internet at all.
<mpq> anyone know of a way to remove copy protection from songs downloaded off itunes?
<null> well i am only getting started :-) well yeah
<lightcap> mpq hymn
<tritium> lightcap, how about you?
<Wolven> Danila, You mean on your PC or in general?
<tritium> null ?
<`shane> time to go out drinking..budabudabump
<null> whats lightcap ?
<lightcap> tritium looking to go back...had a family first...
<Danila> Wolven. Or may be it's just that I was too stupid to find out how to set it up there. On my PC I couldn't make Knoppix to work with Internet.
<tritium> lightcap, what area?
<DAC1138> umarmung, thats what i though, but so far only the window boarders are changing, not the application stuff, the controls
<lightcap> PoliSci
<tritium> cool
<tritium> null, which topic were you referring to?
<null> i meant ur research topic
<felix_1> Please, I need something to retrive the boot loader! Seems Ubuntu doesn't have a rescue tool :-(
<Danila> Wolven. Ubuntu, on the other hand, works (albeit the speed is apparently quite slow - subjectively).
<lightcap> I'd like to teach-- some fusion of politics, technology and ecology...
<Wolven> Danila, Knoppix works fine on the internet for me, but I need to modprobe my network card first
<umarmung> DAC1138, i've seen some buggy behaviour of gnome-theme-manager. Themes don't change until a logout/login.
<tritium> null, oh, radar detection, image processing, etc.
<jdub> umarmung: that has recently been fixed
<null> ahh kool, mine is wireless snsor networks
<DAC1138> umarmung, ok, so i guess in need to logout and test it. thanks
<jdub> umarmung: it was a troublesome gconf bug that has existed since 2000!
<tritium> null, where are you?
<null> aus
<Menaherann> tritium: we are lokking for any line with the (EE) on it?
<tritium> null, cool.  EE also?
<umarmung> jdub, read about that. but i don't know if he uses hoary
<tritium> Menaherann, yes
<null> well fpga linux, n stuff :-) well yeah sort of ee :-)
<tritium> Menaherann, right on, you're learning, dude
<DAC1138> umarmung, so it would be like ~/.themes/alien/gtk   ???
<null> tritium: where u?
<felix_1> Am I read ??? please, help me!@
<tritium> null, Purdue
<DAC1138> umarmung, thats for a gtk application, not metacity
<null> kool, so which yr are u ? finishing ssooon ?
<umarmung> DAC1138, ..Alien/gtk-2.0 for most apps
<tritium> null, did you finish your quals and prelims already?
<Menaherann> ok...tritium we got contacts....
<felix_1> hello?
<marcin_ant> hmmm still no news about website contest...
<Wolven> felix_1, we can read you fine. but it looks like noone knows the answer to your question
<null> hmm n whats quals n prelims ?
<null> just finished my bachelors,
<tritium> null, I'm done with courses, finished my quals and prelims.  I should be done in August, provided I don't screw around with ubuntu all day for the next 6 months
<marcin_ant> jdub: around?
<felix_1> That means no one knows if there is a rescue for Ubuntu ???
<DAC1138> brb
<jdub> marcin_ant: yes
<null> hehe lol, well almost da same here with me on mandrake
<Menaherann> ok...tritium we got contacts....
<Wolven> felix_1, try to describe you problem a bit more.
<null> heh
<lightcap> felix_1 I think we're just not sure what exactly you need, you can use any linux rescue
<tritium> null, quals = brutally difficult exams (50% failure rate, 3 chances and you're out)
<marcin_ant> jdub: hard question for you :)
<tritium> null, prelims are like a dry-run of your oral defense
<Anubis> is there a way to use an old nvidia ubuntu module? nvidia 6111?
<tritium> Menaherann, let me hea rit
<tritium> hear it
<marcin_ant> jdub: what about website contest - still no news?
<null> ahh dont remind me off all that shit now lol tritium
<null> :-)
<jdub> marcin_ant: no, soon, and please don't ask every day
<tritium> null, you're through that, or is it upcoming?
<null> well i just started like 2 months ago,
<marcin_ant> jdub: I don't ! :)
<tritium> null, good luck!
<marcin_ant> jdub: maybe others :)
<null> thx tritium
<imi> hi
<tritium> Anubis, why?
<marcin_ant> jdub: in fact we have small community of submitters here :)
<tritium> Anubis, can't you use the newer ones?
<DAC1138> themes worked, colors are out though i cant see what im typing
<imi> i'm looking for real life experiences with ubuntu on 800mhz and 256mb ram
<felix_1> Simple: Had to re-install WinXP ( yes dual boot ) bootsector re-created by win. no more linux loader...
<imi> anyone with specs close or below that?
<null> oh yeah tritium hmm whats da latest ubuntu live cd iso?
<Anubis> yes I can
<Anubis> and don't want to
<tritium> null, the daily build?
<Anubis> hence the query
<jdub> imi: 256MB RAM will be okay, the CPU speed doesn't really matter much
<tritium> Anubis, I'll miss your reply if you don't use my nick
<marcin_ant> jdub: I have seen some works already and I'm just curious about others - anyway I have another question for you
<null> tritium: hmm daily build good enuff to try ?
<imi> jdub cool, that's what i thought. is it true in general that cpu is question nr2 with gnu/linux?
<Anubis> tritium, do you know how do do this, or are you just curious?
<tritium> null, I haven't used it, so I can't really say
<jdub> imi: i don't understand your question
<null> ahhokies thanx, tritium well i better get back to da shit i was reading heh
<tritium> Anubis, well, it should be possible.  It's likely still in your package cache
<Menaherann> three errors: synaptics touchpadno synaptic touchpad detected and no repeater found        Synaptics touchpad unable to query/intialize Synaptics hardware     and     Prelnit failed for input device synaptics tuochpad
<lexhider> Is it something my end, or is ubuntu bugzilla really, really, really slow?
<magnon> imi: it'll work fine, I had 256 mb ram for a while on my p400 mhz. It did turn a bid chuggy when using evolution + openoffice, and after starting to do a lot of image editing I upgraded to 512MB and I'm doing fine with that. It's not great though - but for general usage 256mb is fine
<tritium> null, what are you reading?
<marcin_ant> jdub: there is something about "Improved Panel" on this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals page
<Wolven> Anubis, withch version do you get if you sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<Anubis> Wolven, the latest version ofcourse
<magnon> and that about the cpu speed - I have a fast disk and enough ram, so it doesn't affect me much if I'm not doing imagery or other things that require a snappy cpu. Most daily things don't.
<jdub> marcin_ant: it is very hard to explain, and not happening for hoary
<tritium> Anubis, is the old version in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<magnon> jdub: something like what's davyd planning, or?
<imi> jdub i mean that having enough ram is more important that a strong cpu(?)
<jdub> magnon: not entirely
<Menaherann> tritium: three errors: synaptics touchpad no synaptic touchpad detected and no repeater found        Synaptics touchpad unable to query/intialize Synaptics hardware     and     Prelnit failed for input device synaptics tuochpad
<jdub> imi: yes, much more
<Anubis> tritium, how would I be able to tell?
<jdub> imi: CPUs are way overpowered for any standard desktop OS these days
<null> tritium: well network layer analysis for lowpowr multihop
<jdub> imi: you only really need a fast CPU for games, graphics, maths, etc.
<KeroSSen> HeLLo
<tritium> Anubis, list the directory contents and look for the file you wnat
<imi> magnon, i'm currently running ubuntu with 256 megs of ram on an athlon xp 1400 and it's good.
<tritium> want
<tritium> null, oh, okay.
<imi> jdub, things i don't use :)
<tritium> Menaherann, okay...
<KeroSSen> i HaVe a TRouBLeS WiTH MY DoWNLoaDeD CD uBuNTu iSTRiBuTioN
<l00p> I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I like it. nice job
<KeroSSen> :(
<Menaherann> nestm tritium?
<tritium> Menaherann, can you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<KeroSSen> SoMe oNe aN HeLP Me :D
<Menaherann> don't know: can u guide me?
<Anubis> tritium, LOL, there is a better way this much I know
<imi> i've been playing with the idea of installing gentoo on my ibm t23, but i think i'll stay with ubuntu. just got it on ebay, so im selling my 2 pc's and my ancient laptop so i can pay it LOL
<marcin_ant> imi: I have hoary on machine with 64MB ram and it's almost unusable
* imi always wanted a thinkpad
<marcin_ant> imi: while I have on another with 512 and it rocks
<tritium> Anubis, better way than installing the package you want?
<Anubis> lol
<tritium> Anubis, and that you've already downloaded?
<KeroSSen> HeLLo
<KeroSSen> SoMe BoDY
<marcin_ant> imi: celeron 633 on first machine and PIII 500 on second
<liquidboy> im trying to set up my modem under ubuntu. in windows, it says it's under "pci slot 1" which com port is that? - im trying to use the "pppconfig" utility from the terminal
<tritium> Anubis, it's there in your package cache.
<imi> marcin_ant, yay that sounds insane. i run vector on my old laptop (233mhz 64 ram)
<imi> icewm rulz on old iron
<tritium> Anubis, it doens't get any easier than already having what you need
<surrounder> xfce!
<goldfish> can u apt-get xfce?
<imi> xfce is not really usable with 64mb ram
<KeroSSen> WHY DiDN'T BooT FRooM CD
<Menaherann> tritium: don't know: can u guide me?
* surrounder slaps KeroSSen 
<KeroSSen> :S
<surrounder> KeroSSen: type normally please
<tritium> KeroSSen, is your bios set up to boot from CD?
<magnon> jdub: you should be at the guadec panel bof then :)
<KeroSSen> yeah
<Anubis> tritium, dude its not there
<bubbannga> whats he command to play a file back in irc isn't it /play?
<marcin_ant> imi: I just wanted to do something really fast - I'm lazy and wanted to use GUI to configure firewall and diald
<tritium> Menaherann, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<KeroSSen> its boot from cd on bios
<marcin_ant> imi: so, I only had machine with 64 MB - ideal for firewall/router
<KeroSSen> i download my ubuntu copy from web iso
<Anubis> why did they remove the tabs from synaptic?
<tritium> Anubis, it might not still be in the archive.  Try apt-get install with packagename=version
* imi is off translating a contract from hungarian to german
<Menaherann> tritium: do i have to get out of this.... menu-file-list?
<marcin_ant> imi: but definetly not on ubuntu :(
<tritium> Anubis, where version is the version you want
<KeroSSen> but dosnt have a boot file  i didnt reognize anything about
<magnon> KeroSSen: burned it from Windows?
<KeroSSen> yea
<marcin_ant> imi: or maybe on ubuntu but of course without X... so in fact just on debian
<magnon> I think you might be able to screw up the bootable parts of the cd when burning in windows
<magnon> but don't take my word for that
<surrounder> indeed
<KeroSSen> i uncompress alll files from rar file but...osent.works :(
<tritium> Menaherann, are you still looking at the log file?
<Anubis> tritium, you don't have a clue what your talking about do you?;)
<Menaherann> yep
<KeroSSen> <magnon>----you think i lost come files ?
<Menaherann> tritium: yep
<tritium> Anubis, dude, wtf?
<magnon> KeroSSen: RAR file?
<KeroSSen> some , sorry
<magnon> where'd you get a rar file
<marcin_ant> jdub: ok - I'll wait for more concrete plans about panel improvements - thanks
<tritium> Anubis, I'm trying to help you, and you treat me like that?
<KeroSSen> the web link
<Anubis> like what
<Anubis> I asked you a simple question
<tritium> Anubis, insulting me
<Anubis> because it seems your help consists of wild guesses
<magnon> KeroSSen: ubuntu isn't downloadable as a rar file
<tritium> Anubis, bullshit
<Anubis> you insult too easily then
<KeroSSen> well i have that file :S
<KeroSSen> let me see
<Anubis> you at you using profanity and whatnot
<Anubis> if you can't or no longer want to help me fine
<Anubis> its cool
<Anubis> relax
<Menaherann> tritium: yep, i;m stll looking at the logs
<magnon> Anubis, tritium, I think this is a little off topic. Want to take it privately? There's enough traffic here already
<tritium> Menaherann, hit Esc
<magnon> KeroSSen: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso is what you want
<KeroSSen> warty-release-install-i386.......that's my ubuntu file from web
<Menaherann> tritium.. ok nothing is happenning
<tritium> Menaherann, what are you using to view it?
<tritium> Menaherann, less?  hit "q"
<KeroSSen> yeah that one
<magnon> KeroSSen: that's not a rar file though
<Menaherann> tritium.. ok i'm in var/log
<magnon> KeroSSen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BurningIsoHowto
<KeroSSen> then,,,,my  get manager cause a error?
<Wolven> KeroSSen, there is no need to extract the ISO file eventhough Winrar can. just burn it with your burner software as it is
<tritium> Menaherann, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<KeroSSen> <Wolven> KeroSSen, there is no need to extract the ISO file eventhough Winrar can. just burn it with your burner software as it is-----yeah i see naw
<KeroSSen> now :(
<Menaherann> tritium.. hoorah! i'm in....
<tritium> magnon, tell it to him, not me.  I'm busy helping people.
<tritium> Menaherann, great.
<tritium> Menaherann, make sure that no synaptics touchpad is configured.
<Menaherann> \menaherann is having fun
<Menaherann> tritium: how?
<Menaherann> looking for the driver?
<tritium> Menaherann, as we walk through configuring your xserver
<magnon> tritium: I'm not trying to take sides, just objectively pointing it out
<tritium> magnon, just leave it alone
<magnon> That's what I asked for, so fine.
<tritium> thanks
<Menaherann> looking for th
<Menaherann> sorry
<magnon> likewise.
<Menaherann> tritium:  select the desired x server driver
<tritium> Menaherann, most options should already be setup correctly.
<tritium> Menaherann, so it's safe to keep most of the selected options.
<Menaherann> well i think i moved it by accident
<tritium> Menaherann, what card do you have?
<Menaherann> so how can i fix it?
<Silesian> hi i've tried to configure kernel under ubuntu, unfortunetally i cannot menuconfig, xconfig and gconfig return unresolved dependencies... is there qny quick solution for that ?
<Menaherann> hmmmm........ don't know
<tritium> Silesian, you'll need to install those dependencies, if you really want to build a custom kernel.
<Menaherann> tritium: let me find out in the toshiba website,
<surrounder> a
<Silesian> tritium; i cannot access net from ubuntu
<tritium> Silesian, e.g. libncurses5-dev for make menuconfig
<tritium> Silesian, how critical is it that you build a custom kernel?
<tritium> Menaherann, can you Ctrl-C out of the configuration?
<Silesian> tritium; critical i need to configure it in order to get net working
<tritium> Silesian, really?
<Menaherann> tritium: got it s3virge
<tritium> Silesian, wireless?
<Silesian> tritium; yes i have external usb adls modem
<Silesian> adsl*
<tritium> Silesian, oh, I see.
<KeroSSen> ok last question about iso writr on CD
<tritium> Silesian, so you have no access to package repositories?
<Silesian> not really
<KeroSSen> that iso file its just burned with compatible iso program?
<Menaherann> tritium just ok my way through it?
<Silesian> i'm downloading gtk+-2.0 and glib right now; but somehow i'm not looking forware do compile those
<tritium> Menaherann, go for it, man! :)
<KeroSSen> i have nero ...but i  dont know if  supports iso images
<tritium> Silesian, if you just get libncurses5-dev, you'll be able to make menuconfig
<magnon> KeroSSen: follow the url I gave you
<tritium> Silesian, that's probably the easiest.
<KeroSSen> ok....no more estupid questions
<jblack> I'm having a problem with ubuntu. Whenever I unplug the laptop, the screen starts dimming (that's good). But later, when its plugged in, the screen dims whenever I use the computer, and after idling out (~1-2 min) the screen turns bright, dimming again each time I type.
<tritium> liam, you're still here?
<Silesian> is libncurses5-dev included as a package on 4.10 cd ?
<KeroSSen> tks...Guey
<jblack> Is this something somebody's dealt with directly, or do I need to hunt it down ?
<tritium> laim, what's the word?
<Menaherann> tritium: is asking me to imput the amount of memory to be used by the video card in Kb
<magnon> jblack: sounds like a problem that _might_ be fixed in Hoary - if you're on Warty
<tritium> Menaherann, leave it unset
<jblack> I'm using hoary, though this problem dates back to at least warty
<magnon> ok
<magnon> jblack: I'm not competent to answer. Have you filed a bug
<magnon> ?
<jblack> actually, system install predates warty.
<jblack> Nope, not yet.
<Menaherann> tritium: use kernel framebuffer interface?
<magnon> jblack: you should do that. It's easier to reach the right people that way
<jblack> Not if they've already fixed it. :)
<tritium> Menaherann, probably not
<Menaherann> ok
<magnon> jblack: then your bug will be closed and you'll get the solution ;)
<jblack> magnon: That's a point.
<liquidboy> i used the pppconfig utility, set it up right, typed itn "pon" it gave me "/usr/sbin/pppd in file /etc/ppp/peers/provider unrecognised option "dev/modem" does that mean i have to symbolicly link where my modem is to "/dev/modem" ?
<magnon> that looks like a syntax error to me
<Golfer> good evening boys and girls
<tritium> Anubis, read the man page for apt-get, since you don't believe me.  To quote: " A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by following the package name with an equals and the version of the package to select"
<Menaherann> tritium: is aking me is i want to emulate a three button mouyse?
<Menaherann> mouse?>
<liam> hey titanium
<matteJ> I wonder if the warty release uses Xorg?
<kerskine> howdy - does anyone know if an Thinkpad X22 uses APM or ACPI?
<tritium> Menaherann, you probably do :)
<tritium> liam, hey there buddy
<liam> hey
<tritium> matteJ, no, but Hoary does
<liam> i was just backing up akk my stuff but i am gonna try to install it now.
<matteJ> tritium, okay, can I download Hoary from somewhere?
<liam> titanium you say that linux acpi=off is ok?
<tritium> matteJ, there's a test install called array-4.  See the topic.  There are also daily builds
<tritium> liam, if you need it, yes
<matteJ> tritium: Okay, like Debian Sarge for example?
<liam> damn i keep spelling it wrong tritanium lol
<Menaherann> tritium: select the Xfree86 modules that should be loaded by default... and all of the are check up. go for it?
<tritium> matteJ, sort of.  It's not an official release yet, so it's maybe alpha or beta at this point.
<sladen> kerskine: Power Management support isn't really there in Warty, but ACPI is madly supported in Hoary
<tritium> Menaherann, sounds okay.  Did you see anything re: synaptics in the configuration?
<matteJ> tritium: What kernel do it use?
<Menaherann> nope yet
<tritium> matteJ, 2.6.10 right now
<matteJ> Cool ;)
<sladen> matteJ: Warty uses a version of XF86 with about 270,000 lines of extra patches.  Hoary uses Xorg
<liam> tritium, i need acpi off to run it i think. so it should be fine should it not?
<liam> tritium i just don't want to screw up anything
<tritium> liam, yep
<liam> tritium thanks
<tritium> liam, no, it won't
<sladen> liam: acpi=off isn't a 'solution', it a workaround.  what's the problem you have?
<liam> hopefully i will be back on in half an hour with linux!
<trollied> hi
<matteJ> tritium: Is it many diffrenceses about Ubuntu and Debian?
<liam> sladen, i don't know, the setup just stopped and when i changed that it worked....
<tritium> matteJ, it's very similar.
<Menaherann> ok..tritium: what about screen resolution?
<trollied> is it possible to upgrade to hoary from warty ? (i'm not a Debianite :)
<sladen> matteJ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<sladen> trollied: yes!!!
<matteJ> sladen: okay,
<Golfer> trollied yes
<liam> sladen, did you hear me?
<matteJ> Then I don't should start a war to get xorg working in debian ;)
<liam> ok bye tritium gonna try it lol
<Menaherann> ok..tritium: what about screen resolution?
<sladen> matteJ: nope, just install Ubuntu
<tritium> liam, see you soon
<liam> bye
<sladen> liam: remind me in 1 line what problem you have
<trollied> by that i mean "it is possible by using apt-get or whatever, rather than downloading the ISO"
<jblack> Heya sladen
<sladen> trollied: yes.  You only need to install Ubuntu once
<jblack> still haven't signed my key. :)
<tritium> Menaherann, leave what's already selected for now, unless you know what your hardware will support.
<sladen> jblack: oh gah gah.  is this another channel I can't hide in :)
<jblack> Hey, if you don't want to do it, that's fine by me!
<sladen> jblack: cunning reverse psycology there!
<Menaherann> well is telling to select wich one should the system use... and that the system will use the best possible
<matteJ> How does Ubuntu works with apt?
<jblack> mattej: Just fine. apt-get works, aptitude works... even dselect is there. ;)
<saboten> I'm looking for a way to install ubuntu on my old iMac without cd-drive, would it be possible to clone the installation cd as a partition and boot from it? (im a total linux beginner) >_>
<Menaherann> a
<matteJ> jblack: But I must have ubuntu deb files?
<Menaherann> tritium: well is telling to select wich one should the system use... and that the system will use the best possible
<kerskine> sladen: thanks
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10416&highlight=6111
<jblack> saboten: Should be doable if you know what you're doing. But you really can't borrow a usb cdrom from somebody?
<jblack> mattej: You're supposed to, yes. Debian packages tend to generally work, but if it breaks, you get both pieces.
<tritium> Menaherann, it's up to you.
<saboten> jblack: sounds like a better plan :)
<Menaherann> tritium, yep but i don't know which is the one that the system will be able to take@
<matteJ> I will give Ubuntu a try
<tritium> Menaherann, 640x480 is safe to try.
<liam> tritium
<tritium> liam, yo
<jblack> mattej: great news!
<trollied> thanks all - updating now. *fingers crossed*
<liam> tritium it stopped again, after it asked me what my language was and where i lived it stopped at a blue screen
<jblack> sladen: Hey, do you know who the laptop suspend guy is?
<matteJ> I will even run it on a laptop :P
<sladen> saboten: You should be able to netboot the iMac's
<tritium> liam, then it sounds like acpi was not the problem
<liam> tritium  do you have any other suggestions?
<jblack> Oh, is netbooting working now? That wasn't working well back in november.
<tritium> liam, let's ask sladen
<saboten> sladen: netboot? dont a need another computer running debian for that?
<liam> tritium, ok
<liam> sladen, do you know what's wrong? the install of ubuntu warty stops at acpi:subsystem revision 20040816
<sladen> liam: aaaah. interesting. Is the machine hot at all.  ACPI means the OS is responsible for things like controlling the fans
<liam> sladen, it is a laptop
<sladen> liam: it could be a buggy DSDT, do we know what Make + Model of laptop?
<liam> sladen, so could that be stopping it? it is just hot?
<saboten> jblack: do usb cd-drives usually work without installing drivers?
<sladen> liam: I just assume laptop :)  It's what everyone develops on
<liam> it is a hewlett packard pavilion n5415
<liam> ok
<jblack> liam: That can be, yes. If ACPI tells the kernel that the machine is about to melt down, the kernel will halt the machine.
<liam> jblack and sladen, it isn't that hot just warm
<mpq> I need help from someone familiar with dual booting
<tritium> mpq, what's happening?
<jblack> liam: The processor temp, not the "on the outside surface of the laptop" temp.
<mpq> I want to have both windows and ubuntu on my computer
<mpq> but I don't know how to do it
<liam> jblack, ok
<goldfish> mpq: install windows then ubuntu
<jdub> mpq: install windows first, use only the amount of space you need
<goldfish> u can dual boot
<jdub> mpq: then install ubuntu in the free space
<jblack> saboten: Usually, yes. The bios is another case. I'm not sure if the bios in macs knows how to boot from usb cd, but you can try.
<liam> jblack so how would i fix thi
<liam> this*
<jblack> If the bios can do it, then ubuntu can install with it.
<mpq> don't I need to partition first?
<jblack> liam: I just reread what you said. I gave you a red herring.
<mpq> when I installed ubuntu it had to format the hard drive to change the filesystem
<liam> jblack, what the hell is that hahaha?
<sladen> liam: is there anyway you can get the DSDT (ACPI table) from the machine.  Normally in /proc/dsdt
<goldfish> did u not partition?
<jblack> liam: A goose chase.
<mpq> I don't know how to partition
<trollied> jblack: You should see my X running at 1920x1200 :-)
<jblack> liam: Is there any way that you can get to a bash prompt?
<liam> jblack, ok i am confused! my mind is still developing! ok how would i correct this problem, or is there multiple problems?
<jblack> trollied: I'm not impressed. Mine is 3320x1200
<liam> jblack, bash prompt?
<jblack> liam: A command prompt
<trollied> on a laptop?
<sladen> liam: did you mean  N5415 ?
<jblack> Yes.
<liam> jblack, i can get to a command prompt right now
<trollied> dual-head?
<jblack> liam: Ok. do that, and do a ls /proc/dsdt.
<liam> sladen, yes did i not say that? or was it a typo?
<sladen> liam: sorry, read it as 'u5415
<liam> sladen, i said n5415 :)
<jblack> trollied: Thats with dual-heading, of course. ;)
<liam> sladen, ohh lol it's ok :)
<liam> jblack, man i don't know much about comps, what is that?
<trollied> heh
<jblack> liam: That means I hook a monitor up to my laptop, and extend my screen onto that extra monitor.
<Menaherann> tritium, ok... now i;m back to the console
<tritium> Menaherann, okay.
<tritium> Menaherann, it went well?
<Menaherann> tritium: what do i do now?
<liam> my monitore is 1024X768 and my other monitor for my computer is smaller... it is really old we are to cheap to buy a new one :)
<tritium> Menaherann, try restarting gdm with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<liam> directed at jblack
<Menaherann> tirtium: from here?
<tritium> here being the command prompt
<jblack> liam: That's plenty for most people.
<Menaherann> here being menaherann@ubuntu: /var/log $
<liam> jblack which is plenty? the 1024x768? or my other crappy monitor that is 800x600 and 13 inches?
<jblack> The former.
<sladen> liam: ping  keybuk  and  mjg59  with this one, they know something more about the HP n5415 and ACPI problems.  There's a page: http://sdas.eu.org/~gibas/n5415/ but only mentioning ACPI.  "<liam > sladen, do you know what's wrong? the install of ubuntu warty stops at acpi:subsystem revision 20040816"
<Menaherann> tritium: here being menaherann@ubuntu: /var/log $
* tritium has no /proc/dsdt
<tritium> Menaherann, that's fine.
<sladen> tritium/liam: /proc/acpi/dsdt
<tritium> Menaherann, we could double-check your /etc/XF86Config-4 first if you want
<liam> jblack ,ok lol...
<jblack> tritium: sorry, /proc/acpi/dsdt
<trollied> must admit i'm impressed - the wireless worked straight away - FC3 just died horribly
<liam> sladen i type that into command prompt?
<tritium> sladen, thanks.  It's there.
<liam> sladen, i don't know how to ping people or anything
<Menaherann> tritium: now log in and.......????????????????????????
<restrex> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6433
<tritium> Menaherann, you see a login screen now?
<Menaherann> tritium; i always SAW the login screen
<Menaherann> after that is the problem...
<tritium> Menaherann, and you're still having the same problem?
<Menaherann> yep....
<sladen> liam: does that 'file' exist.  Can you   sudo cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > liam-n5415.dsdt   and submit a bug to  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/  CC'ed to  ubuntu@paul.sladen.org
<tritium> Menaherann, let's look in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 then
<Menaherann> ok... guide me, going ot console?
<liam> sladen, very sorry but i havn't the slightest clue of what you are talking about... i know what the bugzilla thing is but the sudo cat thing?
<tritium> Menaherann, can you "cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | grep synaptics"?
<Menaherann> tritum: ok... so go to console and type that?
<tritium> yes
<restrex> Hi guyz. I installed hoary and I mounted a windows partition on /media/windows but the jimmac's hd icon it's not appearing at Desktop and Computer places. A friend had the same problem connecting his pendrive on his laptop. On warty that works well, but I don't know why on Hoary it's not working. some people have had the same problem... any ideas???
<Menaherann> tritium it said: driver "synaptics"
<Menaherann> and return to the command prompt
<liam> sladen, did you hear?
<tritium> Menaherann, right
<tritium> Menaherann, I see the same error message in my log files.
<tritium> Menaherann, you don't have any other error messages?
<hybrid> can someone on hoary type uname -a in the terminal and tell me wht you get
<Golfer> hybrid what do you get
<Menaherann> tritium: on the big list that you told me to check up, i didn't see anything more than what i told you.
<hybrid> Linux Hybrid 2.6.8.1-3-powerpc #1 Thu Nov 18 13:59:38 UTC 2004 ppc GNU/Linux
<marcin_ant> hi, I would like to use MiscFixed fonts on some apps
<Golfer> 2.6.10-3-686 #1 Mon Feb 7 16:28:46 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Anubis> kernel-image-2.6-k7:
<Anubis>  Depends: kernel-image-2.6.8-2-k7  but it is not installable
<marcin_ant> but this font is not available in any gnomified font's list - but is installed in system
<Menaherann> tritium: wanna check agian
<tritium> Menaherann, well, my only thought at this point is to see if commenting out the section loading the synaptics driver solves the problem
<Menaherann> ?
<sladen> liam: The DSDT contains informatino passed from the BIOS/ACPI to Linux.  This configuration file is frequently buggy.  I can have a look at that file and see if there are errors if you can upload it.  'sudo' == perform as root, 'cat' take the contents of this file, '> filename' put them into this file.
<marcin_ant> what could I do to select this font in gnome apps?
<sladen> marcin_ant: Computer -> Settings
<Menaherann> tritum: don't follow...[what's the synaptic drver anyway?] 
<Arthur> hi there, guys..
<Arthur> how are you?
<hybrid> ok i changed source.list then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade but i still got hoary
<tritium> Menaherann, a touchpad on laptops
<Golfer> hello Arthur
<Arthur> I have an issue..
<Menaherann> ok... but this doent have a touch pad!!!!!!!!!
<Golfer> hybrid hoary is the latest
<Arthur> Im trying to install madwifi drivers on my toshiba laptop..
<goldfish> I hope it's not an issue of a gay hardcore magazine
<hybrid> i kno
<Arthur> Ive downloaded the latest cvs snapshot..
<marcin_ant> sladen: yeah right... and????
<tritium> Menaherann, that may be the problem, then.
<Arthur> and built it..
<Arthur> with make and make install
<Menaherann> tritium: nah?
<liam> sladen, i don't know if this is stupid or not but i am using windows ATM how would i go about doing this. i know this must be very annoying for you having to explain but i am trying my best :)
<Arthur> when I run modprobe ath_hal (one of the drivers) there is a message:
<Arthur> ath_hal: version magic 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 preempt PENTIUM4 REGPARM 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4 should be 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 preempt PENTIUM4 REGPARM 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3
<Golfer> hybrid sorry you said you still got hoary, so i assumed you were trying to get something newer
<Arthur> do you know how can I change the gcc flag?
<Crane> hello
<Anubis>  Depends: kernel-image-2.6.8-2-k7  but it is not installable
<hybrid> oo srry
<toothe> i having trouble, with install
<Anubis> whats that?
<hybrid> i meant i can get hoary
<sladen> marcin_ant: Is 'MiscFixed' a bitmap (non-scalable) font.  I think they might be disabled
<Menaherann> tritium: here: http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_outFrm.jsp?moid=1073769659&ct=DS&soid=638080&BV_SessionID=@@@@0462334471.1108084400@@@@&BV_EngineID=cccfadddklhhldgcgfkceghdgngdgmm.0
<hybrid> i have done all that but still aint got it
<toothe> it gets to grub says please wait then nothing
<Crane> helllo
<marcin_ant> sladen: so, is there something I can do to enable these fonts?
<tritium> Menaherann, no touchpad at all?
<Menaherann> tritium: will these be useful?
<tritium> Menaherann, well, I don't really have time to go through that now.
<mikeycooper> ogra: are you responsible for the new xscreensaver prettiness?
<marcin_ant> sladen: this is exactly what I need - non-scalable font to use with eclipse
<Menaherann> nope... joystick=like cursor and two buttons
<tritium> daniels ?
<liam> sladen,did you miss my post, don't want to get you mad.
<toothe> says grun loading please wait
<toothe> but nuthn
<tritium> Menaherann, only thing I can think of is that possible loading the synaptics driver is causing you trouble.
<tritium> Menaherann, "sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
<hybrid> where is sources.list located
<tritium> hybrid, /etc/apt
<Menaherann> tritium: on it!
<marcin_ant> sladen: do you know where they are disabled?
<tritium> Menaherann, down a ways there's a Section "InputDevice" for the synaptics pad
<hybrid> thnx tritium
<tritium> sure ;)
<sladen> liam: which post do you believe I've missed.
<Bandit> hybrid check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> Menaherann, putting a "#" in front of every line in that section will comment it out.
<sladen> liam: I'm going to Google for  http://www.google.com/search?q=windows+dsdt+tool
<Menaherann> tritium: ok... hold on
<Menaherann> tritium: I'm at GNU nano 1.2.3
<hybrid> do i have to edit this to hoary?
<Menaherann> tritium: i have 12 options below:
<tritium> Menaherann, and you see the config file?
<hybrid> where is says cd _warty warthog_
<AlohaWolf> where do I get a live CD copy have Hoary?
<Menaherann> tritium: black screen with: 12 opt.. none regarding config.
<tritium> Menaherann, you did "sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4"?
<Menaherann> tritium u mean ^C cur Pos
<sladen> liam: can you try hunting for a windows utility
<Menaherann> yes, tritium and it prompt me with pass and took me to this!!!
<hybrid> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview powerpc  do i have to change warty warthog to hoary hedgehog
<ogra> mikeycooper: yup
<Menaherann> trituim... oooops i think i misstyped it
<tritium> Menaherann, I think so.
<Menaherann> i put one two many X
<Menaherann> how can i get out?
<tritium> Ctrl-X
<Menaherann> and retyping.....
<Menaherann> tritium: viola!!!!
<Menaherann> we're here now!
<tritium> Menaherann, editing the file?
<Menaherann> hiow?
<tritium> I thought you were doing that no.
<tritium> now
<Menaherann> tritium: what do i do now:
<liam> sladen, ok. if you find any other help plz message me back.
<Menaherann> ??????
<tritium> Menaherann, are you editing the file?
<Menaherann> how?
<tritium> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<majskulan> does anyone know of a repository with xfce4.2 in it or would i be better off downloading the installer and doing it all manually?
<sladen> liam: if you can get installed with  acpi=off  then you can probably investigate further
<Menaherann> tritium: ok... tritium: i'm in there but now what?
<chibifs> majskulan - Use benny's repository at os-works.com
<tritium> Menaherann, comment out the synaptics driver section with
<majskulan> thx
<majskulan> thx chibifs
<tritium> Menaherann, I need to go soon...
<Menaherann> tritium: identifier synapptics touchpad?
<Menaherann> or driver synaptics?
<liam> sladen, it goes to the language screen, then where i live and then stops and leaves a blank blue screen but i can type stuff in
<tritium> Menaherann, the entire section
<tritium> from Section to EndSection
<sladen> liam: what happens if you press  alt+f2
<Menaherann> tritium: only in input devices?
<liam> sladwn,during when?
<tritium> Menaherann, one more line near the botton
<tritium> bottom
<tritium> Menaherann, in Section "ServerLayout"
<Menaherann> tritium: all of it?
<tritium> Menaherann, no, just the line with the synaptics input device
<liam> sladen, during what time?
<hybrid> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview powerpc  do i have to change warty warthog to hoary hedgehog
<Menaherann> tritium: done.. now what?
<Menaherann> reeboot?
<tritium> no
<Menaherann> tritium: restart gdm?
<tritium> yes
<sladen> liam: when it gets stuck.
<Menaherann> how was it?
<tritium> Menaherann, and if that doesn't work, I'm all out of ideas.
<tritium> Menaherann, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Menaherann> save modifies buffer? yes
<Menaherann> right?
<tritium> yes
<Menaherann> ok.....
<liam> sladen, ok
<Menaherann> tritium: hold..... it said i cannot start the xserver. it is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the prob?
<sladen> Menaherann: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> sladen, we just did that
<darmou> is anyone using ubuntu on ppc? (power pc)
<sladen> hybrid: comment out whole CD line if you're regarding to Hoary
<tritium> sladen, and since that didn't work, he edited the XF86Config-4, commenting out synptics driver, which appeared to be the problem
<sladen> darmou: tonnes of people
<darmou> I mean in this irc session:)
<sladen> Menaherann: groovy.  Can you file a bug with copies of the X logs and what you had to do to get it to work
<tritium> Menaherann, you only commented out the Synaptics section, and the one line at the end?
<sladen> darmou: what is the problem/quesiton you want to ask?
<Menaherann> i think i did it right!
<darmou> I can't access the console, I get the boot up screen but when I try to go to console then I get a blank screen and have to shut down the machne remotly
<tritium> Menaherann, do you have another mouse configured in that config file?
<KeroSSen> SoMe oNe HaVe a CoMPaTiBLe MoDeM'S LiST?
<darmou> I'm using an origonal radeon card
<Menaherann> i had before another mouse there: an optical usb mosue connected via PS-2
<Menaherann> but i;m pretty sure a took it of before instalation
<Anubis> I can't install the 2.6.8 kernel in Hoary?
<tritium> Menaherann, but what's configured?
<mike998> KeroSSen: there seems to be a problem with your caps lock key
<Menaherann> tritium: i cn tell right now: do we have to get ther eagian?
<KeroSSen> oH FiNe
<tritium> Menaherann, I need to get going.
<mike998> nope... still seems to be a problem
<KeroSSen> well.....a list ompatible modems?
<Menaherann> tritium: np... you're a champ!
<tritium> Menaherann, sorry.  If you're still having trouble tomorrow, let me know.
<mike998> KeroSSen: There is a compatible hardware list on the Ubuntu website
<Menaherann> om tritium!
<KeroSSen> ok....let me check
<tritium> Menaherann, good night, buddy, and good luck.
<dhonn3> i want to send a patch
<dhonn3> who do i talk to
<Menaherann> tritium: 10-4 thx
<dhonn> anyone know where i can submit my patches
<KeroSSen> i dont found  the list :(
<darmou> I was sort of hoping that other people might have come accross this video problem, seems not:(
<dhonn> i would think that there are actually people here
<dhonn> what video problem do you have?
<Nekohayo> question: I'm a frequent photographer, is there a way / software which would automatically rename my files so that they do not overwrite in gnome? (some kind of auto album manager would be interesting)... asking this since I haven't seen one yet
<id_ID> everybody, i have trouble for my webmin
<Nekohayo> what's the problem?
<id_ID> Nekayo, i install webmin via apt-get and now i can't login with the user
<id_ID> how to add user to webmin..??
<saboten> do I need any tools apart from the default ubuntu installation to compile apps from souce? because in OS X i would be required to install the separate developer tools
<id_ID> i login with user root and the password but itn't work... :(
<jdub> saboten: yes, but the tools are included on the cd
<sladen> Nekohayo: there's lots of renaming you could do, can you give examples of before and afterwards.  I tend to just move photographs to a directory called 20050211-0250 so that each directory has a unique name
<jdub> id_ID: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<id_ID> jdub, yup i know, for that, and i was set a password for root...
<Nekohayo> sladen, that makes a lots of dirs! I kinda like to have a maximum of 5 dirs per year (ex.: 2005-misc1, 2005-misc2, etc, each one holding more than 200 pics at least.. why make tons of dirs elseway? :P)
<saboten> jdub: do i choose them during the installation or after the installation from the cd?
<thully> saboten: install build-essential with apt-get and that will give you what you need
<thully> just do sudo apt-get install build-essential at a command line
<saboten> thanks
<mikeycooper> ogra: i (heart) you
<saboten> so I could possibly use these to install any (linux) application if i find the source?
<id_ID> jdub, if i set password for root why it isn't work for webmin...??
<saboten> regardless of distribution
<mikeycooper> ogra: it looks sooo good, the old default graphics have always bugged me so much
<mikeycooper> ogra: thankyou!
<Nekohayo> sladen, in fact if I could solve this problem, I'd be using one directory per year maybe.. what would be cool is an app that allows you to "apply a filename template" to what you move in a specific dir
<sladen> Nekohayo: so, anything dropped in would get a unique new number, completely deleting the name it had before?
<Nekohayo> sladen, yes, why would I care for a DSCF03498273598723493.jpg :)?
<Nekohayo> sladen, it would have a fixed string, then the number
<sladen> Nekohayo: urm.  So what /would/ you care for?
<shastry> hi all
<shastry> does ubuntu offer kde and gnome integrated openoffice ?
<Nekohayo> sladen, well in fact the only important thing is to not have the files overwrite (since the camera goes back to zero when data is deleted)... for example, the files could be named Ilovechocolate-$FILEID.jpg
<sladen> shastry: gnome, yes
<shastry> sladen: kde ?
<sladen> shastry: I'm sure the kubuntu people will make sure the kde integration works too
<shastry> o.o whats kubuntu ?
<Nekohayo> is OOo2.0 to be released with hoary?
<Xappe> damnit, noe i'm drunk
<Xappe> *now
<bborkk> Xappe: Time to code!
<Xappe> hehe
<sladen> Nekohayo: wait and find out!
<shastry> is there anywhere i can search for ubuntu packages or something  ?
<Xappe> bborkk, it's 4 am hre
<saboten> 5 am here
<Xappe> think i'll jusr keep on drinkin'
<majskulan> 10pm here
<bborkk> Xappe: Even better.  Plenty brain juice left.
<Nekohayo> sladen, no problem :P anyhow, got some ideas about the filenames thingy?
<sladen> Nekohayo: it's currently in universe according to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<marcin_ant> sladen: your hint with /etc/fonts/local.conf is great
<marcin_ant> sladen: thanks again
<marcin_ant> sladen: works after reboot
<sladen> shastry: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Xappe> bborkk, i'm not short on brain juice. it's everywhere
<sladen> marcin_ant: you shouldn't need to reboot!
<sladen> marcin_ant: did you try the (better) approach of   sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<marcin_ant> sladen: maybe not full reboot - just restart xsession
<sladen> Nekohayo: I know many ways to do it, all on the command line!
<sladen> Nekohayo: see if you can find something related on the wiki and recode your idea.  But very click exactly what should happen if you drag.  Exactly what the new name should be...
<Nekohayo> sladen, hmm, I'm a gui lover, I would be much more efficient if I could do that with nautilus/an album app
* Xappe drinks some more whisky
<marcin_ant> sladen: nope
<shastry> is there anywhere i can search for ubuntu packages or something  ?
<Nekohayo> sladen, what do you mean about the wiki? that I should post this as a feature request?
<marcin_ant> sladen: but yes there is "enable bitmapped fonts by default"
<majskulan> shastry use synaptic
<sladen> Nekohayo: if you have an idea, yes
<Nekohayo> sladen, should it be posted in the ubuntuforums? in some ubuntulinux.org wiki page? (I tend to be lost in these a bit) mailed to the gnome guys?
<marcin_ant> sladen: anyway now I know what is solution
<inc> hi room
<Golfer> hello inc
<inc> sup
<marcin_ant> sladen: and my gnome-terminal is 100% faster than with scalable TT font
<Golfer> not alot and you
<marcin_ant> sladen: and of course I can feel in eclipse like in emacs ;)
<inc> not much ... just wishing sound wasn't this complex task lol
<Golfer> whats wrong with your sound
<FAST> anyone know how to import thunderbird mail from winxp into thunderbird for ubuntu/linux ?
<inc> i can play cds but trying to play mp3 or any other sound is impossible heh
<inc> i'm not sure if esd is setup right
<bborkk> inc: What do you mean impossible?
<Golfer> what are you trying to use to play them with
<FAST> install xmms
<inc> well maybe one day i'll get it
<bborkk> FAST: Indeed.  Better interface, too.
<bj_> so does anyone know if the new version of xorg will make it into hoary??
<Golfer> bj_what is the new version
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=67918#post67918
<bj_> hmm something .9
<thully> 6.8.2 - came out today
<jdub> bj_: it already is (in code terms)
<sladen> bj_: the xorg is hoary already /is/ that release
<bj_> haha oh yeah 2
<bj_> ohh i see. synaptic says 6.8.1ubuntu1 or something
<Xappe> don't mind me
<Xappe> i'm drunk
* bluefoxicy will be back in a bit
<thully> yes - it has a pre-release of it
<thully> a snippet from my X.org log
<bj_> ok cool
<thully> X Window System Version 6.8.1.902 (6.8.2 RC 2) (Ubuntu 6.8.1-1ubuntu16 20050209180945 root@rockhopper.warthogs.hbd.com)
<dhonn> jdub: i send you an email with a patch that fixes some of Humans bugs, did you get it?
<FAST> anyone know how to import thunderbird mail from winxp into thunderbird for ubuntu/linux ???
<bj_> thully, thanks!
<jdub> dhonn: yes, i did - haven't looked at it yet, but will - thanks!
<Paralla1> Can anyone fix this? :   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dhonn> jdub: it will probably help indubstrial too, thanks dude
<HrdwrBoB> Paralla1: yarrgh
<HrdwrBoB> hangon
<Paralla1> lol
<HrdwrBoB> actually, no I need lunch first
<HrdwrBoB> if no-one else has fixed it when I come back
<HrdwrBoB> I will :)
<Xappe> lunch? it's 04.30 am here, and i'm drunk
<_mage_work> it's 2:20pm here :)
<Golfer> 22:20 here
<Paralla1> good programmer
<Paralla1> jeje
<Xappe> dmnit you have better clocks than I
<Nekohayo> sladen, sorry to ask again, but I still don't know _where_ I should be posting that feature request
<toresbe> 04:20 here :P
<Xappe> yeah, 04.22
<hoary> hi all, i have error to install php4 it's the error message "php4-cgi:
<hoary>  Depends: php4-cli but it is not going to be installed
<hoary>   Depends: php4-common but 4:4.3.10-3 is to be installed"
<Xappe> dragging along some Johnnie Walker
<darmou> dhonn I'm using an origonal radeon with ppc ver. I can't access the console, I get the boot up screen but when I try to go to console then I get a blank screen and have to shut down the machne remotly
<hoary> how i fix that ??
<toresbe> hoary: that's just the way hoary is, get used to things breaking :P
<Tuxadermist> Kinda like a FORD
<Tuxadermist> :)
<dhonn> darmou what kind of system?
<hoary> toresbe, what do you mean..?? [sorry for my english.. :( ] 
<jdub> ... and then FILE BUGS!
<darmou> dhonn hoary power pc g4 400
<toresbe> hoary: hoary is the *unstable* version
<jdub> toresbe: s/unstable version/development branch/
<inc> anybody know how to get esd workign on warty
<ch_home> hey cool
<ch_home> an ubuntu channel
<DistroTalk> hello
<Xappe> http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot2.png
<hoary> toresbe, i must remove hoary from my sourcelist...??
<toresbe> jdub: thanks, I'm a Debian user ;)
<Tuxadermist> Does Hoary still have the unconfigurable menu system or have the gnome guru's fixed that
<ch_home> can someone help me set up vncserver.  I can't seem to get it to work...
<micahf> hey do youguys have any ideas as to why I cannot get my navigation icons changed?
<micahf> they suck
<toresbe> hoary: how did you upgrade to hoary=
<micahf> in gnome
<dhonn> darmou, i dont know there has been problems in that area, especially gettin macmini working, gfx isntworking
<micahf> and why is metacity so freaking slow :D
<micahf> but really how do I change navigation icons
<dhonn> metacity should be compiled
<Xappe> beacuase you canget as beautiful as the screenshot above
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=67918#post67918
<dhonn> nicing it up or down doesnt help
<Anubis> Help
<hoary> toresbe, iam not to upgrade but i just want to install vhcs, and vhcs need php4-common 4.4.3
<DistroTalk> Hey, I need some help with my site, we need some ubuntu fans to post in our ubuntu section of our forum.
<DistroTalk> I am willing to make a person mod if they are the guru of Ubuntu also.
<hoary> toresbe, but it's have broken library... :(
<ch_home> Xappe; thats cool
<toresbe> hoary: you need to upgrade to get hoary packages
<Xappe> :)
<bborkk> hoary: There's also backports.
<toresbe> i gtg
<micahf> hey I do like hoary
<micahf> synaptic makes it work
<hoary> bborkk, backports ?? what is it ??
<Silesian> my ubuntu distro needs kernel reconfigured, i have no networking. would anyone tell me what to get from where exactly (except for kernel sources coz) to be able to configure kernel in menuconfig, xconfig or gconfig. i have tried compiling gtk+-2.0 from the scratch to get gconfig working - but that's overhead. please help
<dhonn> is it snappy?
<Xappe> sorry i'm drunk. i wont spam you anymroe
<bborkk> hoary: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<hoary> bborkk, which is better, hoary backports, warty backports or..??
<dhonn> how does one pronounce "ubuntu"?
<DistroTalk> I do not want to spam, so PM me if you want to join my forum.
<ch_home> ooo boo ntoo
<ch_home> er ooo boon too
<bborkk> hoary: I have no idea... I have Hoary installed.
<Amaranth> oo bun too, i thought
<dhonn> cool thanks
<bborkk> Yew-boon-too?
<bborkk> You-boon-too?
<hoary> bborkk, from the link you give to me i have a idea if the hoary stable is beter than warty..? isn't it..??
<Dreamer3> anyone familiar here with how to setup a true client/server X setup?
<bborkk> I've found it to be better.
<ubuntu2u> hey
<ubuntu2u> guys i am back
<dhonn> its hard to pronounce these things gnu, gnome, ubuntu, linux
<Dreamer3> and if so, does it work like VNC, where you can connect and disconnect, or no?
<bborkk> dhonn: Don't forget latex
<dhonn> lol
<Nekohayo> I believe it's pronounced ooboontoo, am I correct?
<ubuntu2u> can anyone helpme out here?
<dhonn> no clue
<ubuntu2u> i am using a broadband router and i cannot connect to the internet
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help?
<Nekohayo> that's what I believe anyways, will always pronounce it that way :)
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<Dreamer3> maybe i should just cave and use VNS
<Dreamer3> maybe i should just cave and use VNC
<Tuxadermist> buy a cisco router ? Just kidding
<Dreamer3> i know how to set it up afterall
<dhonn> ive been saying you bun two
<Nekohayo> wait
<micahf> hey how do you mount a mac filesystem
<Golfer> its like this u (like to) bun (like bun)  an tu (like two)
<Dreamer3> hmmmmm xnest
<Nekohayo> I'm SURE they have written somewhere the phonetics
<Golfer> ubuntu
<ubuntu2u> DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT UBUNTU LINUX SUPPORT?
<redrum> hey can someone give me a hand getting my nvidia drivers working again??
<Tuxadermist> I pronounce it Linux, not big on fancy names
* Dreamer3 laughs
<Golfer> :)
<dhonn> or oob aunt ooh
<jdub> ooh-boon-too
<edlan1> So. Evolution 2.1.x / 2.2.x on hoary/amd64; anyone got that working?
<jdub> like ooh-ooh-ooh
<Silesian> noone have a blody clue ?
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<Nekohayo> hey dhoon, I was right ;) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation
<Dreamer3> and now my gaim just segfaults without even running?
<jdub> edlan1: known problems with it atm :)
<Dreamer3> what's up with that?
<edlan1> jdub: de la soul style "ooh ooh ooh"?
<Silesian> i had ubuntu for 2 days, i think that's 2 days too long
<redrum> I've followed all the instructions on ubuntuguide, and my drivers still aren't working right...
<edlang_> yeah, I saw a few bugs in the bugzilla database
<Tuxadermist> No but I found the Professor in the Bathroom with a plunger.
<edlang_> tried compiling evolution/evolution-data-server/etc, no luck
<Tuxadermist> afraid i dont play much Clue
<hoary> everybody, what's the meaning of The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hoary>  ??
<redrum> no one?
<Nekohayo> could someone point me out where I could make a feature request for ubuntu/gnome?
<jdub> Nekohayo: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hoary> everybody, what's the meaning of "The following packages have unmet dependencies ??"
<edlang_> the next stick I chose to beat myself with was mono -- mono-jit / mono-mint / the development libraries are hating on amd64, too?
<micahf> arg
<jdub> hoary: please don't repeat questions rapidly
<Dreamer3> anyone have ideas?
<hoary> jdub, oops iam sorry... :(
<Dreamer3> why my gaim would just die for no reason?
<Tuxadermist> Yeahm I have great ideas
<jdub> hoary: it means some installed packages have had their dependencies removed
<jdub> hoary: run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<edlang_> jdub: thirdly, I had no idea my lj was read for its tech / geek value, that was really cool the other day
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Tuxadermist> Dreamer3, my Gaim dies too, I found feeding it helps, on a serious note try running it from a terminal and watching what happens maybe
<jdub> edlang_: only mono 1.1 will love amd64, but no one has committed to updating it for hoary
<scoon> anyone here compile muine ?
<micahf> anyone know of any good macosx looking gnome themes with navigation icons?
<Dreamer3> Tuxadermist: nothing useful from terminal
<Tuxadermist> Dreamer3, well at least you got a good gaim joke outta it. hehe
<hoary> jdub, it doesn't work :( this is the last message "root@students:/etc/webmin # apt-get -f install
<hoary> Reading Package Lists... Done
<hoary> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<hoary> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 749 not upgraded
<Dreamer3> Tuxadermist: now that's kind of upsetting
<Dreamer3> Tuxadermist: reinstalling the .deb fixed it *looks upset*
<Tuxadermist> Dreamer3, so it just crapped out ?
<hoary> jdub, if i run apt-get install vhcs, it's have a broken package... :( how i fix that...??
<Dreamer3> Tuxadermist: i hate it when "windows solutions" work on linux... make me feel not good
<ebag> nice installer guys.
* ebag is installing ubuntu atm.
<stuNNed> Dreamer3: lol
<Tuxadermist> Dreamer3, hehe, no doubt
<Dreamer3> ebag: thanks the debian team :)
<jdub> hoary: what's the output?
<dhonn> when will gnome be ported to windows
<surrounder> fvwm package should have tranluceny patch though
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help me, who is the one helping people atm?
<Dreamer3> "reinstall", "reboot", "reapply changes", "reboot", "uninstall/reinstall" ;-)
<jdub> dhonn: some gnome apps run on windows already
<jdub> dhonn: but, it so happens that the main gtk/windows guy has been hired by novell to continue working on it
<ebag> Dreamer3: will do that :)
* Dreamer3 downloads 17.6mb of windows updates for 98SE for a customer
<ubuntu2u> jdub can you help me?
<dhonn> how about the interace?
<hoary> jdub, this is the last message from the output "
<hoary> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hoary>   vhcs: Depends: vhcs-gui (>= 2.2-11) but it is not going to be installed
<hoary> E: Broken packages"
<jdub> dhonn: the most important tasks he's working on are beagle and evolution
<ubuntu2u> jdub can you help me?
<Dreamer3> ebag: wasn't talking about installing ubuntu, talking about solving windows problems
<jdub> hoary: you might want to work out why vhcs-gui is not being installed
<jdub> ubuntu2u: ask your question to the channel, don't ask to ask
<ubuntu2u> well i already have
<dhonn> jdub, would a port gain us more developers?
<ubuntu2u> u seemed to be the one helping right now
<hoary> jdub, if i run "apt-get install vhcs-gui" it's doesn't work too.. :(
<jdub> dhonn: hell yeah :-) gnumeric and gaim do very well with their windows ports -> plenty of windows hackers around :)
<ebag> Dreamer3: i was talking about thanking the Debian folks ;)
<jdub> hoary: sure, look at why, perhaps it's broken
<Dreamer3> ebag: ah, ok :)
<dhonn> i want to do some gnome development, see if we can fix a few bugs in gnome
<ubuntu2u> i just installed ubuntu and now my internet connection on it won't work, i am using a router atm
<hoary> jdub, how to fix the broken library...??
<jdub> dhonn: you might want to check the bugzilla.gnome.org pages for 2.9
<dhonn> will that help linux, i hear that kde is going to windows
<edlang_> there's an annoying gtk bug on windows though -- if the machine has, say, a flashcard reader attached, gtk will complain that there is no disk in drive $random-disk
<jdub> hoary: first you have to work out what's wrong with it
<dhonn> i am a programmer
<edlang_> apparently gtk cycles through the disks looking for gtkrc's or whatever
<Dreamer3> jdub: can anyone point me to a helpful resource for using X in true client/server mode... where one computer is a server and the other a client
<jdub> dhonn: both kde and gnome have had windows port projects working for quite a while now
<regeya> interesting
<jdub> Dreamer3: one sec.
<Dreamer3> jdub: you can take that, but it's really for anyone
<hoary> jdub, ok try to find it..., just a minute.. :), thank's jdub... :-)
<dhonn> cool, i know it helps linux in the applications department, will it help our spread of linux
<Dreamer3> and if it works like VNC or not (where i can start things up, disconnect, come back later they are still running)
<jdub> Dreamer3: it's so flexible, there are many options.
<Golfer> regeya you came back
<Dreamer3> jdub: anything as easy as vnc?  start vnc server... then connect with client... something along those lines :)
<Dreamer3> jdub: if it ever works that way
<TerminX> some fuckwit in another channel managed to rm his X config without backing it up, is there something I can tell him to run to auto-generate a new one?
<Dreamer3> jdub: i'm wanting to leave work at work... (ie, all windows open, but on another box)
<regeya> Golfer?
<bj_> dudes! need help!
<bj_> and dudettes
<regeya> ask your most righteous question
<stuNNed> lol
<bj_> I updated my hoary install and now i cant log into a normal gnome session only failsafe
<Dreamer3> jdub: X protocal would be faster than vnc, yes?
<regeya> oooh, toughie.
<bj_> it hangs at starting window manager with a white background
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question. I ran an ubuntu update and now my wireless won't connect. I checked my settings and such, and everything looks right. any suggestions?
<dhonn> jdub, so i can download the gnome source code, modify the code, diff it, then send my patches through bugzilla.gnome.org?
<lavigj> I am not sure if madwifi was included in the update or not
<jdub> Dreamer3: not necessarily
<jdub> Dreamer3: so one option is using the current-display vnc support in ubuntu already (Remote Desktop in preferences)
<jdub> dhonn: yes :)
<dhonn> alright it will be fun
<Dreamer3> jdub: i only have ubuntu on my laptop :) nothing else yet :)
<bj_> I'll probably just wait till it fixes itself via synaptic
<Dreamer3> jdub: but good thought
<kakalto> what's that kde game which
<kakalto> err
<kakalto> is like tron
<kakalto> the little bike game?
<Amaranth> bike game?
<kakalto> with the walls
<Amaranth> like excitebike?
<Amaranth> oh
<jdub> Dreamer3: really, there are so many remote access and display management options, it's difficult to explain them all
<kakalto> and you have to cut off the opponent
<lavigj> anyone?
<kakalto> from tron
<bj_> i have it
<redrum_> like snake...
<Amaranth> ktron? ;)
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> thanks
<kakalto> thing is, I have kde games installed, but no interface
<Dreamer3> jdub: multiple logins is important
<jdub> Dreamer3: google for 'jdub slug gdm vnc'
<jdub> Dreamer3: that's a recipe i posted a while back
<kakalto> I suppose there's no games in the xfce extra goodies thing
<lavigj> it keeps telling me network is unreachable
<kakalto> hmm?
<kakalto> that reminds
<kakalto> me
<chillywilly> anyone using savage xorg driver?
<kakalto> I'm not sure why, but this computer can't see the other samba computers on the network, but my other ubuntu system can see this one.. anyone know why?
<lavigj> anyone? pleaes? this is very frustrating
<Dreamer3> jdub: searching
<Dreamer3> jdub: looks useful
<chillywilly> oh, cool I have been pronouncing Ubuntu all wrong according to the FAQ ;P
<Amaranth> how do you pronounce it?
<Tuxadermist> LINUX
<Tuxadermist> heheh
<chillywilly> oo-BOON-too
<Tuxadermist> sorry
<Amaranth> wow, me and lugradio pronounce it wrong too ;)
<chillywilly> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation
<Golfer> hmmm like I said
<lavigj> anywireless users?
<Nekohayo> for those interested, made my proposal here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=67944
<|rufius|> kakalto: can the other systems aside from the ubuntu system see it?
<kakalto> not sure
<kakalto> haven't tried
* bj_ "*cough*s
<|rufius|> kakalto: check that first
<Dreamer3> jdub: i'm installing tightvnc and the server locally for testing :)
<|rufius|> kakalto: are you the same kakalto that requested Visual Boy on the Ubuntu Backports forum?
<dhonn> is firestarter in ubuntu?
<stuNNed> |rufius|: any chance galeon Ubuntu Backports?
<stuNNed> dhonn: yes
<|rufius|> stuNNed: I'll look into it, if I don't have to rebuild core libraries, i'll get one built tonight
<speel> is firestarter really needed?
<dhonn> no
<dhonn> its just there for functionality
<speel> thats what i thaught :)
<dhonn> im not running ubuntu right now
<stuNNed> |rufius|: it's been ported to hoary and sid but afaik you need to rebuild core libs, maybe not though :(
<jdub> speel: we don't ship it or support it, if that's any indication
<speel> no i ment like is it really absultly needed
<kakalto> rufius, windows systems cannot see this comp.
<|rufius|> stuNNed: well its not in my package list when I searched for it, if you can find that it is in fact in the hoary tree, I'll look and see
<jdub> speel: if it were, surely we'd ship it?
<|rufius|> kakalto: hmm you've got a broadcast issue
<speel> yea i suppose so :)
<kakalto> righto
<edlang_> ubuntu, hoary. such original nicknames.
<kakalto> and warty :)
<speel> hey i gotta hand it to you ubuntu guys great work with this distro.. i havent used windows for about 3 weeks ( record for me lol )
<froust> amen to that.
* edlang_ wonders when default usernames will be Guest${rand()}
<kakalto> indeed.
* edlang_ wanders off to file a wishlist bug
<kakalto> I go to the local computer shop, and they look at me with a very surprised look, when I say I haven't booted into windows for a week
<speel> lol
<|rufius|> stuNNed: i foudn it hmm
<linuxn00b> hey hey :)
<ChuckWagon23> hello
<speel> the only problems i have with the distro is the development apps were not included ( gcc and all that good stuff ) and for some odd reason the " cd player " app does not play any of my audio cds but gxine does
<kakalto> my local computer shop are microsoft fanatics :(
<ChuckWagon23> it's weird, when i try to enter any other room, i get a message from NickServ about not being allowed
<kakalto> yeah, the gcc thing was a bit silly
<|rufius|> kakalto: is visual boy a package in hoary?
<kakalto> not sure, I requested it, but I haven't checked lately
<speel> yea but other then thoes 2 things for me a+
<kakalto> oh, hoary
<kakalto> I think so
<ChuckWagon23> Does everyone else see me as ChuckWagon23?  Or do I look like pampa?
<jdub> speel: devel stuff is on the cd
<kakalto> jdub; but it's not installed by default
<jdub> speel: cd player in hoary should work for you (you probably don't have an audio cable from your cd drive to your mobo or whatever)
<jason_> speel: weird works fine on my laptop but i have seen same issue on my desktop with multiple distros, via chipset amd proc
<speel> it was? beacause i had to do apt-get install build-essential*
<jdub> kakalto: for good reason!
<ChuckWagon23> HELLO?
<kakalto> lol
<jdub> speel: yes, it's on the cd, but not installed
<kakalto> ChuckWago23, hellp.
<kakalto> *hello
<speel> ahh did not know that
<ChuckWagon23> i could use some help
<kakalto> *ChuckWagon
<stuNNed> |rufius|: what do you think?
<speel> thanks for letting me know
<ChuckWagon23> i upgraded gaim, and now it's funky on freenode for some reason
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help me with a problem?
<_|Imanewbie|_> can someone please give me a hand with mozilla + xine? I want to buffer the whole video before watching it, without having to rebuffer all time
<_|Imanewbie|_> ubuntu2u: ask away
<ubuntu2u> mannewbie, i downloaded ubuntu and now i can not connect to the internet
<jason_> it is hard to tell who ubuntu's target audience is, but it is a debian dirivative and you can apt-get to the sky
<ubuntu2u> mannewbie, i am using broadband, with a router
<ChuckWagon23> so you see how Imanewbie displays his whole hostname
<kakalto> |rufius|, I don't suppose you know why I would be having these network problems?
<jdub> jason_: 'linux for human beings'
<kakalto> I opened the smb ports on firestarter
<_|Imanewbie|_> ChuckWagon23: what do you mean?
<ChuckWagon23> nevermind
<|rufius|> kakalto: paste a copy of your smb.conf on a pastebin somewhere and send me the link
<kakalto> pastebin?
<ubuntu2u> manewbie: can you help me out?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ChuckWagon23: please
<jdub> jason_: 99% of the world either doesn't know what a compiler is (nor needs to), or doesn't want a compiler installed (for good reason)
<kakalto> why not #flood
<ChuckWagon23> i see it shows when you enter
<_|Imanewbie|_> ChuckWagon23: is it "dangerous"? Need to fix iptables or what?
<jason_> as apposed to dogs? aliens?
<jdub> jason_: yes
<_|Imanewbie|_> ubuntu2u: wich is your modem?
<kakalto> |rufius|, where is my smb.conf? I'll post it in #flood
<inc> installing hoary noe... yaay
<inc> now^
<|rufius|> kakalto: its in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: does your router give you an ip address to use for your other linux/windows box
<ubuntu2u> manewbie: do you mean what kind? if so it is a d-link
<jdub> jason_: as much as we accept and enjoy the company of dogs and aliens, we are not yet designing an operating system for them. we feel that the markets are too small, or inappropriate for that kind of move at this stage.
<jason_> :)
<ubuntu2u> dhonn:my router gives me different ip adress's for every computer i hook up to it
<|rufius|> stuNNed: you'll be outta luck with galeon, it requires me having to rebuild binutils which i won't do
<regeya> now, you never know.  maybe the real barrier to dogs has been the lack of good canine-oriented systems.
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: what kind of ip addresses like tihs 192.168.0.x or 10.0.0.x?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ubuntu2u: wich kind of D-Link? Are you using a bridged connection?
<linuxn00b> odd my ethernet cable just poped out and I quickly put it back it. why was I still connected to amsn, irc and gaim even tho the cable was out?
<ubuntu2u> dhonn/manewbie: it worked up until i installed ubuntu. and i am just learning how to use linux so i don't know how to fix it
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: i usually just go to console and typeing sudo su; ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.66; route add default gw 192.168.0.1; echo nameserver 192.168.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf
<jdub> linuxn00b: because tcp connections have longish timeouts
<ubuntu2u> linux: it stays connected for a couple of seconds it just lags
<dhonn> type*
<ubuntu2u> who?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ubuntu2u: is your d-link a 500g one?
<jason_> I think development tools are important myself, I am with the 1% who likes to have the option to edit and compile. If I wanted just binary I might as well use winders
<ubuntu2u> not quite sure what that means?
<linuxn00b> jdub, ahh ok, then in windows it's smaller?? because in XP I just get kicked right off
<jason_> but sure
<ubuntu2u> manewbie: i am not quite sure it is fairly old... probably 2 years
<jason_> compilers are not needed on firewalls and such
<_|Imanewbie|_> I know it isnt #xine but no one listen me there. How can  I configure xine in order to buffer the whole movie before displaying it?
<stuNNed> |rufius|: np i'll continue to use mozilla, found the human theme for it anyways :)
<ubuntu2u> dhonn can you guid me how to guid to all these places please?
<|rufius|> stuNNed: ;)
<dhonn> sure
<_|Imanewbie|_> ubuntu2u: doesnt it has its name written on the front display?
<Golfer> _|Imanewbie|_ why do you want to do that
<dhonn> run: gnome-terminal
<speel> hey is there a doc on how to make your own .deb packages for ubuntu?
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: i don't know how to get into anything i just installed it 15 minutes ago :D
<|rufius|> stuNNed: if you've got anymore requests be sure to post them at the forum ;)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Golfer: cause when I watch a movie it shows a bit stop shows a bit stop
<_|Imanewbie|_> speel: yes there is
<Golfer> so its laggy?
<ubuntu2u> manewbie : all it says is d-link... ohh wait it also says di-704. :D
<dhonn> Applications -> Run; then type in gnome-terminal
<Golfer> _|Imanewbie|_ so its laggy?
<ubuntu2u> dhonn:ok there
<ChuckWagon23> why did i get kicked off all the other channels i tried?
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: then run sudo su
<dhonn> or just type in sudo su
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: just type sudo su?
<ChuckWagon23> nickserv gave me this weird message when i tried to enter other rooms... strange
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: yea
<jdub> jason_: we're not optimising for 1%
<kakalto> |rufius|, any luck yet?
<jdub> jason_: 'greatest common factor'
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: so i got to run applications->gnome terminal-> then type in sudo su
<_|Imanewbie|_> Golfer: exactly I need to wait for rebuffer all the time
<jdub> jason_: we make it very easy to do development on ubuntu, but it's not what everyone's interested in
<regeya> okay, so I don't see a command-line option for rhythmbox to *just* add a file to the rhythmbox database...how the devil does nautilus do it???!?
<dhonn> ubuntu2u:  what happes?
<dhonn> happens8
<Golfer> _|Imanewbie|_ in terminal have you typed xine-check
* regeya wants grip to add files to his rhythmbox library
<ubuntu2u> dhonn:it brings up the gnome terminal and when i type in sudo su ti says password
<froust> type in your password, ubuntu2u
<Golfer> _|Imanewbie|_ it should tell you how to fix the issue
<_|Imanewbie|_> Golfer: it says it is all oku
<_|Imanewbie|_> Golfer: and also says there is no xine-config found
<sladen> ubuntu2u: then type in your password...(!)
<dhonn> ok after youve entered it in; type ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.43
<_|Imanewbie|_> Golfer: I have no input plugins?!
<|rufius|> kakalto: http://physika.org/tutorials/SAMBA-HOWTO <-- read that
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: then enter in   route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: what do i type in for the password?
<dhonn> what did you set your password as?
<kakalto> |rufius|, I'll give it a go, thanks )D
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: oh i just type my pass?
<ChuckWagon23> jeesh
<jason_> jdub: I have no issue with that, Im using Ubuntu and think it is pretty slick! And the one cd is the best thing it has going vs other distros, but vs isnt the right word as we are all into linux and free software for simular reasons, and as i said we can apt-get to the sky. One nice thing is most the basic stuff is just there. As much usefull stuff that can fit on a cd.
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: yes
<Crane> H e l l o Ubuntuians
<ChuckWagon23> ubuntu = great
<speel> ubuntu = everything linux
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: then enter   ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.52; route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<ChuckWagon23> well, i wouldn't say it's everything linux, but it's a really cool part of linux
<ChuckWagon23> can anything ever be everything linux... i mean, come on
<ubuntu2u> dhonn:when i enter the ifconfig it didn't do anything
<Crane> that depends, define linux
<ChuckWagon23> great question
<jason_> linux is a kernel
<ChuckWagon23> a seed that you can do whatever you want with
<bubbannga> anyone know if there is a deb package for streamdvd?
<ChuckWagon23> with configurations as various as the very dna of the people who run it... or something
<`shane-afk> I have Linux pot plants in the attic
<dhonn> thats good
<`shane-afk> sorry
<ChuckWagon23> hehe
<jason_> apt-cache search steamdvd
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: thats expected
<Crane> jason, I don't totaly agree, I mean doesn't windows have a "kernel"
<jason_> sure but not a linux kernel :)
<Crane> lol
<`shane-afk> dirtweed
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: i am still in gnome-terminal. when i entered in the first thing EXACTLY as said nothing happened. where do i type in the next thing?
<ChuckWagon23> windows' kernel is like monsanto's terminator seeds -- sterile, proprietary, homgeneous
<dhonn> ubuntu2u: lastly you enter in :  echo nameserver 192.168.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf; exit
<ChuckWagon23> and designed to make money, not to make people strong and healthy
<bubbannga> jason i tried that thts why i was wondering if there was a deb package for it
<bubbannga> cause i couldn't find anything
<dhonn> type in one command after the other
<jason_> ill look
<kakalto> for IRC under ubuntu, what are my options?
<bubbannga> trying to get lxdvdrip to work and all i'm lakin is streamdvd
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: i enter all that in gnome terminal? can you type the commands out exactly? because it is a little confusing i don't knwo exactly what words to type. I know it is frustrating and i am very greatful :)
<kakalto> - xchat, chatzilla, gaim, any others?
<ChuckWagon23> i like gaim
<kakalto> I hate the gaim irc thing
<ChuckWagon23> why?
<kakalto> but that's my personal taste
<speel> irssi
<Crane> i like xchat
<kakalto> I can't remember the exact reason right now
<kakalto> give me a few moments
<Crane> didn't care for gaim  irc to much
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
<Crane> speel, is that a command line irc
<speel> yea
<Dreamer3> i'm tring to get a single tightvnc to work without much luck
<ChuckWagon23> i came into this room because of a gaim issue -- got kicked out of all the other rooms before i even said a word... something about another user owning my name...
<ChuckWagon23> so maybe gaim's not all that great
<sladen> kakalto: apt-cache search irc
<Kakalt1> thanks
<kakalto> thanks
<ChuckWagon23> it's fun when you upgrade and stuff breaks and you hack at it until you figure out why
<ChuckWagon23> that's the spirit of linux to me
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: are you still here ?
<Kakalt1> a couple of reasons I don't like gaim irc: - all instant messages are on the same window
<Kakalt1> including msn, aim, yim, etc.
<Crane> ChuckWagon23, maybe you were using a registered nick
<ChuckWagon23> that is true... maybe i'll give xchat a try
<kakalto> xchat's pretty good.
<dhonn> yeah
<ChuckWagon23> but i'm using the same nick right now... that's what i can't figure out... i've been using this nick for years with no prob
<kakalto> I preferred chatzilla under mozilla, but it screws up if it's on a different virtual desktop from firefox itself
<dhonn> i send you an private message did you get it?
<jason_> bubbannga: not in my repositories, gstreamer is as close as my seach finds
<dhonn> it has all the commands outlined
<bubbannga> yeah
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<bubbannga> i found the binaries for it but i can't get it to install
<Dreamer3> i keep getting a grey screen with vns
<Dreamer3> i keep getting a grey screen with vnc
<bubbannga> streamdvd that is
<jason_> bubbannga: try to compile?
<bubbannga> yes
<Kakalt1> I think IRC IM was annoying under GAIM
<bubbannga> with make
<bubbannga> and mamke install
<ChuckWagon23> if i try #slackware or #linux, i get unceremoniously dumped into a scolding by NickServ, but not here... weird
<speel> you probably have to regi ur nick
<ChuckWagon23> every time i connect?
<_|Imanewbie|_> does anyone here had problems to find tha package libdvdcss2? o w32codecs?
<kakalto> you identify every time you connect
<Crane> yea I don't think the channel matters does it? the name is registered with the server
<kakalto> you register once
<speel> you just do it once thev everytime you sign on the server you identify your pw
<ChuckWagon23> right, so i jumped right in here, but got booted out of the others... and i've chatted in those rooms with this nick before
<kakalto> strange
<ChuckWagon23> i think the gaim upgrade messed something up.
<Crane> could be
<Golfer> ChuckWagon23 whats the kick message say
<ChuckWagon23> lemme try it again and i'll tell you
<ChuckWagon23> hang on
<ernesto> hello
<ernesto> I need help
<Crane> hiya
<_|Imanewbie|_> does anyone here had problems to find tha packages libdvdcss2? or w32codecs? I cant find the packages suggested in www.ubuntuguide.org
<kakalto> what is SSDP?
<ubuntu2u> dhonn: do i type a space in between 192.168.0.1(space here?)>
<kakalto> my firewall keeps blocking it, and I'm not sure if it should be...
<ubuntu2u> for the last command?
<dhonn> yea
<ubuntu2u> ok
<ubuntu2u> i hope this works!
<dhonn> try firefox
<ernesto> I want to know how to discover my friend ip for gaim
<speel> imanewbie , you might have to add extra repos
<dhonn> if it doesntwork we try something else
<BiteMeBill> _|Imanewbie|_: Did you add the extra repositories?
<Crane> man I'm ready to go home
<ChuckWagon23> it says "use the IDENTIFY command to chat in this room"
<sladen> dhonn: did you forget the 'ifconfig eth0 up' ?
<speel> chuck do this /nickserv identify yourpw
<dhonn> no
<_|Imanewbie|_> BiteMeBill: Ive added multiverse
<dhonn> it just works
<ChuckWagon23> never had to do that before.  guess they want my pass again in that room for some reason?
<Crane> ChuckWagon23, did yoou log out to join another channel?
<ChuckWagon23> tried that, speel, that's when i got the message about somebody else owning this nick
<BiteMeBill> _|Imanewbie|_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ChuckWagon23> no, crane
<ChuckWagon23> maybe that's it?
<Crane> oh
<kakalto> does anyone know what SSDP is?
<speel> impossible if you have the pw cause when you put the pw it gives the person thats using ur nick a guestnick
<kakalto> and should my firewall be blocking it?
<slave> How do you write data to USB storage ? system message >> read only !
<ChuckWagon23> maybe i'm putting in the wrong password
<speel> hey just curious any nyc ubuntu users here??
<robertj_> slave: did you mount it manually or did it automatically mount?
<froust> is there a way to change my ext3 from ordered to writeback?
<slave> automatic mount
<froust> and is it adviseable?
<BiteMeBill> kakalto: Are you running a MS OS?
<ChuckWagon23> so, problem solved.  other channels require password id twice, but this one doesn't (?) that make sense?
<speel> no idea lol
<kakalto> BiteMeBill, not right now
<speel> usally you just identify your pw once when you logg onto the server
<slave> robertj, automatic mount
<Crane>  Enables discovery of UPnP devices on your home network.
<BiteMeBill> kakalto: I know SSDP as Simple Service Protocol.
<_|Imanewbie|_> BiteMeBill: thx
<robertj_> slave: what filesystem is on it?
<speel> any way im goin to sleep laters
<ChuckWagon23> weird
<slave> robertj, dos
<BiteMeBill> _|Imanewbie|_: Your welcome.  Did it work?
<ChuckWagon23> later, speel
<tritium> Menaherann, I'm back.  What's the good news?
<_|Imanewbie|_> BiteMeBill: I will try it
<BiteMeBill> ok
<ChuckWagon23> cya
<kakalto> BiteMeBill, thanks, but... does it matter if my firewall blocks it?
<froust> anyone know about ext3 modes/
<Crane> kakalto, you running ubuntu
<crimsun> froust: ask away
<BiteMeBill> kakalto: is your Ubuntu box sending it out?
<Dreamer3> hmmm, so i can't run gnome twice
<froust> i was reading a comparison between ext3 and reiserfs, and it came to the conclusion that ext3 writeback was the fastest, but htat ext3 ordered was the default
<froust> how would i change ordered to writeback, and is it adviseable?
<crimsun> froust: I presume your / (rootfs) is ext3?
<jdub> froust: no, it's not; use ordered (the default).
<ernesto> hey
<froust> crimsun: yup
<jdub> froust: your data is more important than speed.
<froust> jdub: so it's still kinda buggy then?
<jdub> i doubt it's buggy
<jdub> but there's no point choosing it
<crimsun> froust: no, it's not buggy. I agree with jdub; your data is more important.
<jdub> ext3 is better than reiserfs for many reasons, this is one of them
<froust> i wasn't going to go from ext3 to reiserfs
<froust> ahh. nm.
<jdub> writeback reduces the journalling benefits of ext3 to only do what reiserfs can do
<crimsun> froust: for writeback, data ordering isn't guaranteed or preserved, so if your system crashes, old data may very well appear in files.
<froust> crimsun: nuff said.
<froust> also, i was thinking about compiling my own kernel... would this be worth doing, and how hard is it?
<jason_> my isp decided it needed a break :)
<kakalto> BiteMeBill, this ubuntu box is sending out, and my other ubuntu box is sending back
<tritium> froust, it's probably not really all that worth it.
<crimsun> froust: not difficult; I recommend you begin with the packaging infrastructure that Ubuntu provides
<BiteMeBill> kakalto: I'm not sure on that..  thought it was a microslut thing
<froust> crimsun: i've been using apt-get and loving it, but i try to keep doing new things so i can learn more about linux
<kakalto> BiteMeBill, apparently not
<froust> and since i'm still scared of going for the ati drivers, and sound is a bit wonky, i figured a kernel might be a good starting point.
<kakalto> not sure what it's all about
<crimsun> froust: I understand. When you're starting out, it's a good idea to use the infrastructure that Ubuntu provides, so you won't configure and compile a kernel that won't boot.
<BiteMeBill> kakalto: Post something in the forums and see what you find out...  Can't hurt to keep it blocked for a day.
<kakalto> sure, when I get time
<crimsun> froust: few problems actually require a reconfiguration and a recompile of the default Ubuntu kernel.
<jason_> crimsun: know anything about hostap drivers?
<redrum> is ubuntu fundamentally different in anyway from other flavours of linux?
<crimsun> jason_: nope, sorry.
<froust> crimsun: makes sense... i'm just doing things that i hear other people are doing until i can get linux in a nutshell
<crimsun> redrum: fundamentally? no.
<froust> redrum: i've found it to be more compatible with hardware
<jason_> froust: i know of an excelent online book, one sec I'll get a link
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14949
<redrum> is it more compatible because its repositories have all the drivers, and there is good software to install the right drivers?
<BiteMeBill> go ahead jason post that link so that I can grab it too...
<_|Imanewbie|_> I will upgrade to hoary may the force bewith meh!
<jason_> froust: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/rute-home.html
<redrum> i always get this error when installing things
<redrum> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<redrum> normal?
<_|Imanewbie|_> redrum: what for d oyou need linux?
<tatterdemalionpr> sup guys
<bj_> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<bj_> -+
<bj_> -
<crimsun> redrum: you really should read http://debian.video.free.fr/
<daniels> bj_: please fix your irc client or stop pasting random bits of punctuation
<tatterdemalionpr> how do we open an application in a terminal and still have the terminal free to do other stuff in it?
<crimsun> redrum: in particular, note the url of the amd64 repo
<_|Imanewbie|_> wich is the command for upgrade the whole distro?
<froust> jason_: thanks
<tatterdemalionpr> i fergot how and and cant find the answer on the guide
<pampa> tatterdemalionpr: you need to finish your command with " &" without quotes
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: dist-upgrade
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: (used with dselect, apt-get, aptitude, ...)
<tatterdemalionpr> ahh ic thanks yo!
<tritium> Anubis, you can get the kernel you need by uncommenting the warty repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<redrum> crimsun: should I use that amd64 repo instead of, or as well as, the repositories in my sources.list file?
<_|Imanewbie|_> didnt worked, my sources.list is worn can anyone send me it for hoary?
<crimsun> redrum: it supercedes nerim.net
<Anubis> tritium, thx will that bork my hoary install?
<tatterdemalionpr> pampa, it doesnt like doin sudo or root things like that though huh?
<tritium> Anubis, no.  I have warty repos as well as hoary repos in my sources.list.
<mike_douglas> Is there someone here with advanced networking knowledge? I've got a problem regarding dhcp
<tritium> Anubis, do an apt-get update, of course, after you uncomment them.
<BiteMeBill> mike_douglas: give it a blurt out and we will see.
<pampa> tatterdemalionpr, I don't know really
<Anubis> tritium, I'll try that, what about that synaptic error?
<tritium> Anubis, Then, apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6-k7 should show a candidate in warty
<pampa> what do you want to do?
<tabmoW> is 4.1 still the latest release?
<mat51> tatter: sudo synaptic & works, but you'll probably want to do sudo vim or something similar to get the password entered
<tritium> Anubis, the error is because the package you need is not in the hoary repos, which is all you currently have.
<crimsun> tabmoW: absolutely.
<_|Imanewbie|_> ROFL, I could dist upgrade eacuse of gpc
<GuruFF> i need help with compiling kernel, anyone?
<redrum> crimsun: does it matter in which order the repositories are listed?
<crimsun> redrum: no.
<tatterdemalionpr> root@ragamuffinkingdom:/home/tatterdemalionprince # gedit &
<tatterdemalionpr> [1]  2325
<tatterdemalionpr> root@ragamuffinkingdom:/home/tatterdemalionprince #
<tatterdemalionpr> (gedit:2325): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<tatterdemalionpr> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<GuruFF> please.
<Anubis> tritium, ok
<mike_douglas> well my project for IT12 is to setup a Ubuntu network in my local school. Of all the install options, PXE seems the most featureful, but PXE requires a dhcp server with a special configuration. The DHCP server my school uses is part of the district and I don't have access to it. Is there anyway to setup a second dhcp server without bringing down the network
<pampa> tatterdemalionpr, that's the normal output .... it does the same if you just do it without the &
<tritium> Anubis, you can always use command line too.
<siridhar> Help plz -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=67967#post67967
<_|Imanewbie|_> ROFL, I couldnt upgrade the distro because of gpc
<tabmoW> is it easy to compile an up-to-date kernel for ubuntu? like a 2.6.10 kernel?
<_|Imanewbie|_> will it just reboot after done?
<tatterdemalionpr> the terminal is also locked though i cant do anything in it till i close gedit
<tatterdemalionpr> wait nm
<tatterdemalionpr> its ok =o)
<pampa> tatterdemalionpr, after doing that hit enter
<BiteMeBill> mike_douglas: couldn't you get away with a simple gateway?
<tatterdemalionpr> yeah... sorry damn i feel stupid
<redrum> crimsun: so it doesn't really matter how many repositories are in the file?
<william> hell
<william> o
<tatterdemalionpr> thanks for you help though
<tatterdemalionpr> =?
<crimsun> redrum: not really, but as you might guess, it will quickly become troublesome for a novice Ubuntu user.
<pampa> tatterdemalionpr, your welcome .... I am not too experienced though
<_|Imanewbie|_> ??? no one has the answer for my doubts?
<_|Imanewbie|_> wll I gtg cya
<tritium> tabmoW, not too difficult.  Have you compiled a kernel before?
<tritium> tabmoW, 2.6.10 is in Hoary.
<tabmoW> tritium: uhuh
<tritium> tabmoW, the debian way?
<william> Does anyone have any idea how I should approach my community with "open" arms? (Yes pun intended) I want to get more people to use ubuntu, but people get angry when I mention linux... Poasters?
<william> *Posters
<redrum> crimsun: ok.  I keep getting errors which tell me to use 'apt-get update', but apt-get update just gives me errors...
<tabmoW> tritium: usually just make menuconfig; make; make modules; make modules_install; make install
<william> redrum
<william> I had that problem to
<tritium> what evokes anger at merely mentioning linux?
<crimsun> redrum: which errors are those? use #flood as necessary.
<GuruFF> i have no access to the internet from ubuntu, i'm cut off from repositories. can i please as that some one either tell me how i can grab precompiled package in other way or please grab for me a specific package ?
<redrum> is #flood a channel?
<william> Anger... the a-holes are M$ nazis
<redrum> remember i'm a noob
<tritium> tabmoW, the debian/ubuntu method is to build a kernel as a .deb package
<incognit0> will someone please visit this website and tell me what they see http://www.epaphoto.com
<william> ya
<mike_douglas> BiteMeBill, the dhcp server has to run a bootloader on the client, how would a gateway solve that?
<tritium> tabmoW, it uses kernel-package
<jason_> being called an a-hole and an M$ nazi would anger most people
<Tuxadermist> ok wtf have to manualy comment out my sources list because someone configured synaptic in a wierd way ?
<tabmoW> tritium: so can i download hoary and install it and it will have the 2.6.10 kernel?
<bob2> incognit0: please stop it
<redrum> crimsun: errors posted on #flood
<crimsun> redrum: did you remember to comment out the nerim.net line(s)?
<tritium> tabmoW, yes, but Hoary is not released yet.  It's still in development/testing
<redrum> crimsun: no
<tabmoW> the only thing i can find about hoary on my local mirror is the live-cd
<tritium> tabmoW, are you comfortable with that?
<redrum> i also have some more repos in there... want me to paste my sources.list?
<tabmoW> tritium: hmmms i might see how i go first getting my ubuntu to recognise all my stuff on my laptop
<tabmoW> basically i need full acpi working so i can suspend etc.
<raydogg> What does "Array 4 is released"
<raydogg> mean ?
<tritium> raydogg, it's a test release, basically
<william> tritium: The boss is a M$ nazi
<tritium> tabmoW, Okay.  When Hoary is released, I think you'll be very pleased with the acpi support and power management.
<tritium> william, oh
<tabmoW> tritium: excellent ;oP
<bur[n] er> any chance for gparted in hoary?
<bur[n] er> and a cd burning app... ala graveman, gnomebaker, or coaster?
<tritium> I have graveman in Hoary now.
<bur[n] er> but will it be included?
<tritium> william, I hope your posters don't use that tone or language, though.
<tritium> bur[n] er, it's in universe
<bur[n] er> very cool... i didn't know :) thanks tritium
<tritium> :)
<bur[n] er> how bout gparted?
<tritium> yes
<bur[n] er> that would be nice to incorporate on the livecd ubuntu
<bur[n] er> and/or installer as well
<Dreamer3> jdub: you still here?
<Dreamer3> jdub: if i setup my box as described in your how-to, can i log in remotely and locally at the same time with a complex env such as gnome?
<tritium> bur[n] er, that's also in universe.  Probably won't be in the liveCD if I had to guess.
<Dreamer3> jdub: right now i'm trying to simply run the server process but gnome-session dies with " you're already running a session manager"
<sladen> Dreamer3: killall5
<wasabi> Is there an ubuntu ppc live cd?
<bob2> yes
<tritium> wasabi, yes
<tritium> for Hoary
<sladen> wasabi: for warty, no.  For Hoary, yes
<Dreamer3> sladen: i don't want to kill all my stuff :)
<wasabi> ahhhh cool found it
<wasabi> thanks
<HaloGray> howdy gents
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<tritium> Hey HaloGray
<Dreamer3> can one log in twice to gnome on the same PC?
<Dreamer3> my guess is no
<HaloGray> No way that I know of
<tritium> william, what is that file you're trying to send me?
<HaloGray> Are you thinking of a stalled session like in XP?
<bob2> Dreamer3: as the same user?
<HaloGray> errr, a locked session I guess you could say
<Dreamer3> bob2: yes, as the same user
<Dreamer3> bob2: i know you can as different users :)
<bob2> you can't, thinkgs break
<jdub> Dreamer3: there's a few things you need to turn on to make it work
<jdub> Dreamer3: google will know
<Dreamer3> jdub: i have the standalone server working with blackbox
<Dreamer3> now i'm wondering what a mess it will be to instlal xfce 4.2 on ubuntu
<tritium> Anubis, any results to report?
<Dreamer3> jdub: hmmm
<Dreamer3> all this talk of people running xfce 2.4 on ubuntu, but it doesn't seem possible without a lot of breakage (warty)
<Dreamer3> (4.2)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: working on that.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: working on it as in?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: this weekend, I'll have a wiki page up, and hopefully people will drop by and provide input.
<siridhar> does ubuntu use genkernel to build the kernel?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: as in there were at least 4 interested parties in pushing XFce 4.2 into Ubuntu-able shape.
<crimsun> siridhar: isn't genkernel Gentoo-born?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: maybe i could just build .debs and save everyone some trouble :)
<tritium> siridhar, you can build your own kernel into a .deb with kernel-package
<crimsun> Dreamer3: building debs isn't the issue; there's plenty of infrastructure. :) It's the streamlining and cohesive fit with the remainder of Ubuntu that needs to be polished.
<siridhar> crimsun: ok sorry, then may be it's not applicable. I am browsing http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2 to understand how I to edit grub file
<Anubis> tritium, not yet
<tritium> Anubis, did you try to install the kernel, though?
<Anubis> tritium, at least I can select the stuff without error
<tritium> Anubis, good.
<Anubis> whther it all works it will be a while until i can tell
<Anubis> gonna have to kill X
<Dreamer3> crimsun: building .debs is my issue right now :)
<siridhar> crimsun, I installed Ubuntu but the graphical interface is not starting. Also grub doesn't have windows XP option. Any solution?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm scared, xfce wants to pull in SOOO much stuff
<crimsun> siridhar: need more information regarding your graphics hardware and current Ubuntu configuration.
<crimsun> Dreamer3: expected.
<Anubis> tritium, still can't select mplayer-k7 though
<Anubis> one thing at a time though
<Dreamer3> crimsun: guess when i installed on debian i alreayd had most of this :)
<Dreamer3> i got the idea that xfce was "light" :)
<siridhar> crimsun: pls look here --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=67967#post67967
<crimsun> Dreamer3: its footprint tends to be more slight, but it certainly has its share of infrastructure.
<rellik> which package will let me 'man 3 printf' ?
<tritium> rellik, manpages-dev
<tezza> i just installed ubuntu but i have no sound
<KyrahJade> good night, all...
* Dreamer3 needs to get familiar with the debian package build tools
<rellik> tritium, thanks
<tritium> Good night KyrahJade
<aspro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12174 <-- for some reason I cannot get the commands in there to do anything (i have installed apt-show-versions) instead of simulating the downgrade of packages it just returns me to the prompt with no output
<aspro> does anybody have any idea why this might be?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: is there anything smaller, yet sexier?
<tritium> aspro, did you have Warty + backports?
<pussfeller> how you set the bg in flux
<aspro> yes
<tritium> aspro, and now you're trying to upgrade to Hoary?
<aspro> uhuh
<Tuxadermist> what are system-tool-backends ?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: to be honest, my current hoary machine is kaput, so I can't recommend anything offhand. I've used blackbox, openbox, fluxbox, larswm, ratpoison, oroborox, etc., etc., and "smaller, yet sexier" is simply subjective.
<crimsun> siridhar: what graphics chipset?
<tritium> Tuxadermist, a new dependency of gnome-system-tools
<Dreamer3> crimsun: true :) i was _really_ liking xfce under debian... i've even modified my gnome panels to be more "xfceish"
<siridhar> crimsun, let me check. one minute
<Tuxadermist> What happened to the actual tools like Boot-Admin ?
<william> .
* Dreamer3 filters joins, parts, and nicks.
<tritium> yikes...battery on the verge of death...
<tezza> it seems that i have sound modules loaded but i have no sound at all? anyone using the ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller for sound?
<Dreamer3> ok, what gets me all the debian package building infastruture, what packages?
<tritium> good night...
<crimsun> tezza: warty?
<tezza> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> tezza: you need a newer version of ALSA.
<Dreamer3> nm, i have most of it
<tezza> crimsun, what's the best way to go about that?
<siridhar> crimsun: would that be Display Video adapter?
<crimsun> tezza: sudo aptitude install build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* Dreamer3 sighs and wonders if he should just give up and let debian start installing packages left and right :)
<crimsun> tezza: then: wget http://ftp.wa.au.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.8-4_all.deb
<siridhar> crimsun, Display Video Adapter:   	VIA/S3G UniChromeII Graphics (64 MB)
<crimsun> tezza: then: sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.8-4_all.deb
<crimsun> tezza: then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<crimsun> tezza: then please read the documentation at /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<Dreamer3> crimsun: how will i know when you get the wiki up? :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I will post to u-u about it.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i guess work on xfce would really be for hoary?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: u-u?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: Hoary+1; it's a bit late for Hoary.
<crimsun> Dreamer3: ubuntu-user
<crimsun> siridhar: hmm. You need a newer version of the X Window System if I remember correctly
<siridhar> crimsun, ok. how do I get that from the command line? What do I type?
<crimsun> siridhar: out of curiosity, have you tried Array 4 or newer?
<siridhar> don't know what Array 4 is. I got the CD shipped from ubuntu
<siridhar> and used that
<crimsun> siridhar: (see the last section of the topic)
<tezza> crimsun, ok cool - after all that is a reboot needed?
<crimsun> tezza: no, a removal of the current ALSA modules and a reinsertion of the newly-compiled and -installed ALSA modules
<crimsun> tezza: a reboot will be simpler, but it's not required.
<sig_ubuntu> evening guys
<siridhar> crimsun: If I manage to download and burn that to a CD, once I put it in the drive, can I simply point the same location on the harddrive that I used to install ubuntu earlier? Will it overwrite everything and work?
<siridhar> that = array 4
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so, what are the biggest things to making xfce ubuntable?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ottoyh
<Dreamer3> crimsun: and i'm not going to sign up for a list with 200m/day :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i guess i'll just hear about it eventually
<crimsun> siridhar: you may use the same location, yes. Whether it works cannot be guaranteed, as Array 4 is a milestone.
<siridhar> crimsun: shall try that. b4 that is there anything I can do to fix my current situation? at least is it possible for me to boot windows XP?
<stuNNed> crimsun: how's array 4 working out?
<crimsun> siridhar: it should be; I'm not a grub guru, however, so others will be more helpful. Also, please search the wiki and the forum.
<siridhar> k
<crimsun> stuNNed: Hoary system itself seems fine, but I can't use the display since the crt is kaput. :)
<sig_ubuntu> what was the upgrade of "libpq3" for anyone know?
<crimsun> sig_ubuntu: from which version to which version?
<sig_ubuntu> WARTY
<sig_ubuntu> just wondering what the security issue for it was
<sig_ubuntu> thats all
<crimsun> CAN-2005-0247
<sig_ubuntu> package upgrade
<crimsun> "- Fix multiple buffer overflows in the PL/PGSQL parser's gram.y file."
<sig_ubuntu> aahh
<crimsun> sig_ubuntu: apologies, I'm reading a newer package.
<tezza> crimsun, i did all that it said within that file but i get a dependency errors
<FAST> anyone know how to import thunderbird mail from winxp into thunderbird for ubuntu/linux ???
<sig_ubuntu> Setting up libpq3 (7.4.5-3ubuntu0.4) ...
<sig_ubuntu> Preparing to replace libpq3 7.4.5-3ubuntu0.2 (using .../libpq3_7.4.5-3ubuntu0.4_i386.deb) ...
<sig_ubuntu> Unpacking replacement libpq3 ...
<sig_ubuntu> Setting up libpq3 (7.4.5-3ubuntu0.4) ...
<crimsun> sig_ubuntu: the warty-security upgrade was for a series of advisories: beginning with 7.4.5-3ubuntu0.1: CAN-2004-0977, CAN-2005-0227, CAN-2005-024[4-7] 
<carthik> FAST, start up thunderbird, copy the mail folders from within your profiles folder in windows into the ubuntu one - that worked for me
<crimsun> tezza: which dependency is missing?
<tezza> crimsun, it's in #flood
<carthik> FAST, in general, look for the guides at the thunderbird help/forums
<crimsun> ah, I see.
<lavigj> guys, any idea what killed my wireless? I ran an update, it stopped working. I tried rolling back to the old madwifi drivers, nothing. the card works in windows so I think it si a config issue. Can I just totally take my wireless settings back to square one?
<carthik> lavigj, what were you using to make it work before?
<lavigj> carthik: I was using the madwifi drivers... it pretty much just worked.
<lavigj> carthik: I am about at my wits end here...
<hoary> any body help me..??
<hoary> i have a problem with my webmin... :(
<hoary> it's doesn't work... :(
<crimsun> tezza: ok, you'll need more dependencies because alsa-driver has been updated to require additional 1.0.8 versions.
<lithi> How do I make my own shortcut in the applications area of gnome? Using Hoary
<crimsun> tezza: /j #alsa
<lavigj> carthik: any suggestions?
<R0bNyc> Hello, do I have to edit hoary sources to be able to find other apps that I want?
<R0bNyc> like gnapster its on debian
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: Have you enabled the universe repository in sources.list?
<R0bNyc> its all enabled
<R0bNyc> I'm using the latest hoary btw
<mpq> how do I partition?
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: Have you performed a search for it?
<TheMuso> mpq: The most basic tool is fdisk, but there is also cfdisk.
<mpq> I need to reinstall windows and I need to make a partition for it so it won't try to kill ubuntu
<TheMuso> mpq: Make sure windows goes on before Ubuntu.
<TheMuso> as in on the disk.
<mpq> it's a little too late for that
<R0bNyc> TheMuso, yes I checked on DEbian and its there but not here on Ubuntu
<mpq> and I couldn't install ubuntu without formatting the hard drive
<carthik> lavigj, sorry was away for a bit - I have not used madwifi, ever, so I wouldn't know. Try do a $sudo ifdown <your-interface> , and then an ifup, if you haven't already
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: I suggest you connect to a Debian source repository, download the source, and build a package from the source for Ubuntu.
<R0bNyc> :-X
<lavigj> carthik: done.
<ebag> apt-get install gtk
<lavigj> carthik: any suggestion on how to blow it all out?
<ebag> package not found.
<mpq> how do I install one OS without having to uninstall the other?
<carthik> lavigj, apt-get remove <name-of-module> ?
<carthik> lavigj, and then an install, again..
<lavigj> carthik: did in synaptics actually
<ebag> where do i get gtk, gtk-devel ?
<carthik> lavigj, that's okay, in Synaptic, right click and remove the package, with all the files taht go with it, then
<TheMuso> mpq: Create partitions in the free space on your drive. You can in fact install windows after Ubuntu if Windows is on a primary partition. I have done this before.
<carthik> lavigj, then try installing it again....
<mpq> I don't know how to partition
<carthik> lavigj, if the module has an associated service, try restarting it first...
<TheMuso> Ok. How did you partition your system when you installed Ubuntu?
<mpq> I didn't
<mpq> I ended up reformatting the whole hard drive
<TheMuso> How did you install Ubuntu then?
<lavigj> carthik: yeah, i did that. I may try restarting again though, I hadn't thought of a module problem
<TheMuso> So is Ubuntu on that drive already?
<mpq> yes
<lavigj> carthik: I just realized the time, i need to get going. i appreciate the suggestion on the module
<TheMuso> Is there any unpartitioned space on the drive?
<mpq> I was told I couldn't safely resize an NTFS partition
<carthik> like /etc/init.d/<module-name> stop (and then start)
<mpq> muso: no
<lavigj> carthik: thanks for that suggestion... I just want it to work becauswe I have no idea why it stopped.
<carthik> lavigj, looking in /etc/init.d/ will tell you if there is a module...
<mpq> I have a 60 GB hdd
<carthik> lavigj, I know the feeling :| good luck
<Underlord> how do i add kde to the gdm session list in ubuntu?
<lavigj> carthik: thanks
<mpq> I want to resize the ext3 partition to 30GB and make an NTFS partition out of the other 30GB
<TheMuso> mpq: Ok. Unless you feel like starting all over again, you will need a live CD to do what I am about to suggest.
<TheMuso> and what I am about to suggest is not easy.
<mpq> ok
<carthik> Underlord, I installed kde (a meta-package, I guess) and KDE was listed in gdm automatically
<TheMuso> mpq it doesn't need to be the Ubuntu live CD, but a live CD that allows you to mount partitions, etc
<mpq> will the ubuntu live cd do that?
<TheMuso> .mpq yes.
<mpq> should I boot it and come back?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<mpq> ok
<mpq> give me a few minutes
<carthik> Underlord, or search the forum for posts like this one : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=34067&postcount=10
<R0bNyc> SO Ubuntu is not really debian since the packages debian has for example 1 in particular cannot be found in ubuntu =(
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: There may be a good reason why that package is not in ubuntu. Not being able to be built is one of them.
<K-Rich> any suggestions for a keen game or 2?
<R0bNyc> gnapster that is if you were curious
<carthik> What's example 1, R0bNyc?
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: That package wasn't in Debian when they took a snapshot.
<R0bNyc> Oh yes
<R0bNyc> Hoary is new so it should be there
<R0bNyc> I Even added the multiverse after universe to see if it would help
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: Yes, but I think they only take a snapshot of unstable at a certain point and upgrade where necessary, unless the package is for the main distribution. Universe stuff is not attended to by the main devleopers. However, there is a team of universe maintainers that has ben recently formed. Check the Ubuntu wiki for more information about them.
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: Is gnapster from Debian's non-free repos?
<R0bNyc> thanks TheMuso very nice of you
<mpq> ok, I'm on the live cd
<R0bNyc> hmm I Dontknow from where
<R0bNyc> letme recheck
<TheMuso> mpq: Ok. Bring up a terminal.
<BiteMeBill> Isn't gnapster only in Debian stable?
<mpq> ok
<TheMuso> mpq: Before we do anything else, do you have any data on that Ubuntu installation that you need to back up? If so, I suggest you do it now.
<mpq> how do I do access my data on the hard drive?
<TheMuso> mpq: You need to create a directory to mount the hard disk partition on. Go to /media, and type sudo mkdir hd
<R0bNyc> yes it isin stable
<TheMuso> mpq: Then mount the partition on that directory,.
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: Is it in unstable or testing?
<BiteMeBill> R0bNyc: Isn't Ubunbu based on debian unstable?
<mpq> uh, how do I mount?
<TheMuso> Ok. To save confusion, it might be easier to go back to the installation and do it from there. Sorry I didn't think of the backup step before. I also thought you might know how to mount other filesystems. Apologies.
<cef> ubuntu is based on mainly unstable with a bit of testing, as it was when the packages were pulled into ubuntu
<TheMuso> otherwise I can talk you through it.
<mpq> well, I only started using linux 2 days ago...
<cef> with it's own mix of extra stuff like xorg
<R0bNyc> TheMuso, it shows stable
<R0bNyc> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gnapster&searchon=names&subword=1&version=stable&release=all
<K-Rich> ugh... booting the winXP box to copy some tunes over... first time it's been on in months :P
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: This means that it is only in stable. For some reason it has been discontinued in unstable and testing.
<TheMuso> That is why Ubuntu doesn't have it.
<R0bNyc> TheMuso, :-X
<R0bNyc> thanks so what I do
<katfood> I'm having a slight problem.  I have an IDE disk and a SATA disk.  I installed ubuntu to the SATA disk, but when it reboots, i'm stuck at a grub prompt
<TheMuso> R0bNyc: What I would try and do, is to get the source for gnapster from the Debian stable source repository. Then try and rebuild it on ubuntu.
<FAST> i think im gonna install array-4 just cause i have nothin else to do
<TheMuso> katfood: Where did you install Grub to?
<katfood> the SATA hard drive.  sda
<TheMuso> katfood: When you say it hangs at the grub prompt, do you even get the message to press escape for the menu or the menu itself?
<katfood> no menu, no escape message.  I'm at grub bash shell
<katfood> grub>
<R0bNyc> TheMuso, ty
<TheMuso> katfood: This is directly after a fresh install?
<katfood> yes
<TheMuso> What architecture?
<katfood> nforce2 with an athlon 2200
<TheMuso> Right. What version of Ubuntu? Warty?
<katfood> warty 4.10
<TheMuso> Can you type help or ? at the prompt, and do you get anything? I am not exactly aware of what can be done at that prompt.
<katfood> sure, you type help and it lists the grub commands root, kernel, setup, debug, cat, and quite a few others
<choicear> how do you install the java plugin in firefox with ubuntu?
* cef swears at the ubuntu installer re: raid1 on root/boot
<BiteMeBill> choicear: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<TheMuso> katfood: Have you tried the install more than once to see if anything different occurs?
<choicear> thanks!
<katfood> themuso yes
<BiteMeBill> choicear: yw
<TheMuso> katfood: Since I am no grub expert, I would suggest you search the ubuntu wiki, and the bugzilla to see if anything has been mentioned. Then I would either go onto a forum or the mailing lists, whatever you feel more comfortable with, and ask what to do. I am affraid I don't know what to do from here.
<katfood> i think the problem is that grub isn't getting set up correctly... i think it's trying to boot off the ide disk and not the SATA disk
<TheMuso> katfood: There is one thing you could try, if you have a Live CD of some sort handy.
<siridhar> During installation, Ubuntu configuration part, configuring xserver-xfree86 screen looks like this: http://img235.exs.cx/img235/7990/configuringxserverxfree860by.jpg. My monitor resolution is 1024*768, but it isn't listed there, what should I select?
<BiteMeBill> katfood: Just the search of grub SATA turned up two pages..  Looks like your answer won't be to hard to find.
<TheMuso> siridhar: Have you tried scrolling down through the list?
<TheMuso> As far as I know, not all the resolutions available are displayed at once.
<siridhar> oh ok, I see them now
<siridhar> they are selected by default, so that's ok
<katfood> bitemebill: where did you do this search... i tried a google search and didn't find anything relevant... did you search the forums?
<BiteMeBill> katfood: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=240018
<siridhar> search in forums and wiki
* TheMuso looks at that URL just for interest's sake.
<cef> is there hoary installer images about?
<null> bah is there any software that acts as a downloader in windows ? similar to downloader for x or kget ?
<cef> actually no.. don't worry.. grr.. this is annoying.. stupid really old grub on the warty images.. grrr
<BiteMeBill> null: are you talking about a download manager?
<null> BiteMeBill: yeah dats da one, download manager, cos i get corrupt iso's everytime using firefox d/l
<BiteMeBill> null: could always go with a torrent.
<null> hmm, ahh okies
<null> could try
<Mongol_Samurai> anyone here who can help me with problems compiling Wine?
<cef> ARGH! why does warty have such an old version of grub?
<Mongol_Samurai> heh
<mpq> sorry that took so long
<TheMuso> No problem.
<mpq> my router decided it didn't want me to get on the internet
<mpq> I hate linksys
<Mongol_Samurai> okay seriously, help with make, anyone?
<mpq> okay, I backed up my important stuff
<mpq> what do I do now?
<TheMuso> mpq are you on your installation or the live CD?
<mpq> live
<TheMuso> Ok good. Open a terminal, and run sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<mpq> ok, now what?
<hoary>  everybody, i use warty for my ubuntu, how to upgrade to hoary...??
<null> BiteMeBill: hmm dont seem to find any torrents for horay live cd
<TheMuso> You should have a couple of lines of data in the middle of the screen starting with hda1 and hda2 One of them should be highlighted with black writing on white. Is this right so far?
<mpq> it says I have two: the main ext3 partition, and a 512MB swap partition
<mpq> yeah
<BiteMeBill> null: give me a sec
<TheMuso> What number does the swap partition have?
<TheMuso> On the left?
<mpq> hda5
<TheMuso> And the ext3 partition?
<mpq> 1
<TheMuso> And there is no free space?
<mpq> there's plenty of free space
<TheMuso> But any unpartitioned free space? Under those too lines is there free space and the amount?
<mpq> no
<mpq> I'm assuming I need to resize hda1?
<TheMuso> Yes. How big is hda1 now?
<mpq> 59499.16 MB
<mpq> my HD is 60 GB
<TheMuso> How big do you want the Ubuntu partition to be/.
<mpq> half of that
<BiteMeBill> null: hmmm it was there.
<mpq> and I want to other half to be for windows
<BiteMeBill> I don't see it either..  Sorry....
* cef tries a later version of grub
<TheMuso> mpq ok make a note of the size of hda1 now so you can work out an approximate half of that later.
<TheMuso> it doesn't have to be exact.
<mpq> noted
<TheMuso> Ok. Highlight hda1 with the up and down arrow keys.
<mpq> ok
<Mongol_Samurai> can anyone help me with a problem i'm having installing Wine?
<cef> woo! using a later grub allowed me to set up root & boot on a software raid1 md device. yay!
<mpq> it was already highlighted
<Mongol_Samurai> nice, cef
<TheMuso> Ok. With the left and right arrow keys, highlight delete at the bottom of the screen. Don't worry, we will be re-creating it again.
<mpq> ok
<TheMuso> if you haven't already done so, press enter on delete.
<mpq> ok
<TheMuso> In the spot where hda1 was, it should now say free space.
<cef> Mongol_Samurai: just pulled down the deb (i'm guessing from hoary) via wget and installed it.
<mpq> yeah
<TheMuso> With the left and right arrow keys again, select new.
<TheMuso> and press enter.
<Mongol_Samurai> i'm having compiling issues
<cef> Mongol_Samurai: and yeah.. I want raid1 for root/boot cos this machine is going to be, amongst other things, a mail server
<mpq> primary?
<Mongol_Samurai> i see
<TheMuso> Yes.
<TheMuso> Then you have to enter the size.
<TheMuso> Which you want to be half the size of what it was.
<choicear> i installed java runtime environment and the plugin for firefox, but when i try to open a page with a java applet, it still says "This page contains information of a type (application/x-java-vm) that can only be viewed with the appropriate Plug-in." What is the appropriate plugin and how do i install it?
<mpq> beginning?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<mpq> bootable?
<TheMuso> No. Press b to turn that off.
<BiteMeBill> choicear: #4 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<mpq> what do I do with it now?
<cef> Mongol_Samurai: annoying thing is, I know that the debian testing installer from before warty's release can do it.. so I knew it was a grub version problem
<Mongol_Samurai> cef: any idea why make would me gining me syntax errors and telling me gcc failed?
<TheMuso> Ok does it say Linux next to it?
<BiteMeBill> choicear: thought you already did that and was looking for jre
<mpq> yeah
<null> ha okies thanks BiteMeBill
<TheMuso> In the middle somewhere?
<crimsun> Mongol_Samurai: because you probably need 'build-essential'
<cef> Mongol_Samurai: what are you compiling?
<TheMuso> Ok. With the arrows again, select write.
<mpq> under FS Type
<BiteMeBill> null: What did I do now?
<Mongol_Samurai> crimsun: can i install that from APT?
<null> cant find da torreent for ubunto
<crimsun> Mongol_Samurai: absolutely.
<mpq> what do I do with it now?
<prisonmonkey> has anybody here successfully installed ubuntu warty on an OldWorld?
<cef> Mongol_Samurai: yes.. not included in the default install cos most people aren't programmers
<BiteMeBill> null: Oh ok..  I know someone that was hosting it but guess he shut them down for tonight,
<TheMuso> Have you typed yes already and pressed enter?
<mpq> yes
<TheMuso> Ok. You should now have a partition with Linux about half the size of what it was, and a line with free space in the middle right?
<mpq> yeah
<TheMuso> Ok, press q to quit.
<mpq> so what should I do now?
<Mongol_Samurai> thanks much
<TheMuso> Now I suggest rerunning cfdisk with sudo cfdisk to make sure the changes were saved.
<prisonmonkey> can warty install on an OldWorld, or do you need to take another route?
<Mongol_Samurai> crimsun: still doing it
<mpq>  hda1                    Primary   Linux ext3                       29749.84
<mpq> Pri/Log   Free Space                       29749.33
<TheMuso> With free space as it was before you quit I guess. Thats good. Now press q again to quit.
<Mongol_Samurai> crimsun: I already ran gcc on the whole shebang, then i did make depend with no problems... when i try to do the final make it gives me a long series of syntax errors about @ instead of , and then finally it gives me a few errors, tells me gcc failed, and exits
<TheMuso> mpq but we are not quite done yet.
<tezza> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/pro /home/terry/pro/ <-- why won't this work?
<mpq> so what should I do now?
<TheMuso> Ok. Type the following command: sudo resize2fs -F /dev/hda1
<JJ995> i just installed ubuntu, it didnt recognize my ethernet card on install and now i cannot connect to the internet, it is an NE compatible ethernet card that works in debian, anyone know how i can get this to work?
<mpq> The filesystem is already 14526154 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<Mongol_Samurai> JJ995 do you have the right drivers?
<TheMuso> mpq ok hang on, I just need to check the documentation about something. Won't be a minute.
<JJ995> Mongol: I am guessing no, but I am not sure. Ubuntu didnt seem to allow me to choose an NE driver from a list
<Mongol_Samurai> jj995: what model card is it?
<TheMuso> mpq ok. Run the following command: e2fsck -f /dev/hda1
<mpq> e2fsck: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/hda1
<mpq> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<Mongol_Samurai> mpq: run that command with sudo
<TheMuso> sorry. I meant this: sudo e2fsck -f /dev/hda1
<mpq> I realized I should have done sudo after I typed it
<Mongol_Samurai> can anyone help me with an error i'm having with make while trying to install wine?
<TheMuso> Mongol_Samurai: Why not fetch wine from the Ubuntu repository?
<JJ995> mongol: it is an old linksys card
<Mongol_Samurai> TheMuso for some reason it isn't showing up as there. Winetools is there, but Wine isn't
<Mongol_Samurai> JJ995 are you on that machine?
<JJ995> yes
<mpq> should it take this long?
<Mongol_Samurai> JJ995 run lspci
<TheMuso> mpq yes.
<Mongol_Samurai> JJ995 see if it lists the card, and if so tell me what model number it is
<TheMuso> Mongol_Samurai: Are you running warty?
<Mongol_Samurai> TheMuso yes
<TheMuso> Mongol_Samurai: Have you enabled the universe repository?
<Mongol_Samurai> TheMuso i don't know, how do i do that?
<mpq> okay, it's done
<JJ995> mongol: no, it doesnt list it
<TheMuso> mpq ok reboot back into ubuntu and make sure it is working properly.
<TheMuso> Mongol_Samurai: How do you usually install packages?
<mpq> ok
<Mongol_Samurai> TheMuso through graphical Synaptic Package Manager
<Mongol_Samurai> JJ995: i don't suppose you know what model it is then
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: does this look familiar? http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<JJ995> mongol: i could take the card out and check
<GammaRay> what "kernel source/header" package would I need to iinstall the nvidia driver through their .run file?
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: are you in Ubuntu roght now or Windoz?
<Mongol_Samurai> JJ995: i think i used to know the way to fix this, but it isn't coming to me right now... let me finish something else, then i'll see what i can do
<TheMuso> GammaRay: What kernel are you running? If you don't know, type uname -r to find out.
<JJ995> i am running my mac right now, and ubuntu is beside me
<Mongol_Samurai> BitemeBill: no. Should i add it to my repositories list?
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: Yes
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: I'm not familiar with Mac can that run an exe that runs on windoz?
<GammaRay> TheMuso: I know. On mdk and rh there is a package called kernel-source.. what is the the deb equivalent?
<JJ995> bite: probably not, i could boot up windows though
<TheMuso> GammaRay: linux-headers-version
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: Your ubuntu is a dual boot?
<JJ995> bite: yeah
<TheMuso> GammaRay: So if you were running a 686 kernel from warty for example, it would be linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-686
<GammaRay> TheMuso: ok.. i'll try that
<mpq> it didn't boot
<mpq> I got an "Error 24"
<mpq> I'm on the live cd now
<TheMuso> mpq: What was the message?
<mpq> Error 24
<mpq> there was no message
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: boot it up and then do a search for aida32 and download it..  And then do a complete text report on your machine and save a copy it will tell you everything you will want/need to know about that machine.  If you can't find where to download it at let me know and I will send it to you.
<mpq> does it have something to do with the partitioning?
<TheMuso> mpq did grub even come up?
<mpq> yeah
<mpq> then it stopped
<JJ995> bite: ok, thanks
<TheMuso> mpq ok. Open a terminal, cd to the /media directory and run sudo mkdir ubuntu
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: Might want to even burn the uncompressed program to a cd.  it's come in handy many many times.
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: your welcome.
<mpq> yeah?
<TheMuso> mpq sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/ubuntu
<BiteMeBill> I think it is the first thing someone should be before installing the a Linux OS so they know what they have completely.
<mpq> now what?
<TheMuso> mpq cd /media/ubuntu and then run ls and see if you have directories there.
<Mongol_Samurai> BiteMeBill: for that repository entry, is the #extrarepositories part of the URI, or is it the Distribution directory?
<mpq> yeah
<TheMuso> mpq ok. Type sudo chroot .
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: That will be your sources.list
<mpq> chroot: /bin/bash: Input/output error
<TheMuso> mpq ok try it this way. sudo chroot /media/ubuntu /bin/bash
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: the top section is what it looks like at default and then the #4 is what you will edit into yours.
<mpq> same error
<TheMuso> mpq ok. We will have to do things a little differently then.
<Mongol_Samurai> BiteMeBill: Oh, i get it. thanks.
<TheMuso> I think I made a slight mistake in the order we do things.
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: Your welcome.
<TheMuso> Get out of the /media/ubuntu directory.
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<mpq> ok
<Dreamer3> who here uses xfce 4.2 on ubuntu?
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: Oh wake up.
<TheMuso> mpq type sudo umount /media/ubuntu
<mpq> k
<TheMuso> ok run sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<BiteMeBill> 3 1/2 more hours and it will be 3 days with no sleep and it's all ubuntus fault.
<mpq> what do I do now?
<TheMuso> Ok. Make a note of the size of the hda1 partition.
<mpq> noted
<TheMuso> mpq ok. Press D on the hda1 partition to delete it. Then with the arrows, select new.
<mpq> k
<TheMuso> mpq then select primary, and press enter on the size that it gives you.
<mpq> okay...
<mpq> that seems like a step backwards...
<TheMuso> mpq it is. I am back tracking from where we originally were, because I think I got you to run the resize2fs command at the wrong time.
<TheMuso> mpq ok select beginning.
<TheMuso> You should now have no free space mentioned there anywhere.
<mpq> right
<mpq> I didn't have to select beginning because it was the only space
<TheMuso> mpq right. Select the write command and type yes.
<tuananh> hi all, my Ubuntu box is running fine, however I cannot listen to music, don't really know why, Gnome will gives wonderful sounds
<tuananh> when I play xmms it just does not give sound
<mpq> now what?
<trollied> :reboots into Hoary. *fingers crossed*
<TheMuso> Press q to quit cfdisk.
<randabis> tuananh, check the output plugin
<randabis> tuananh, set it to esound
<Mongol_Samurai> BiteMeBill: Some of those resources on that page weren't found, and Wine still isnt' available
<mpq> now what?
<Mongol_Samurai> BiteMeBill: it found wine-doc, but not just plain wine
<tuananh> randabis: how can I check, sorry I am a newbie
<TheMuso> mpq ok. Run the following command: sudo resize2fs -F /dev/hda1 and put the size of the partition that you noted earlier.
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: HUH?  I show it fine.
<TheMuso> at the end of the command.
<randabis> right-click xmms --> options --> preferences
<TheMuso> followed by M
<randabis> that's for u tuananh
<Mongol_Samurai> BiteMeBill: rim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<Mongol_Samurai> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<Mongol_Samurai> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<Mongol_Samurai> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Mongol_Samurai> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/universe/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<randabis> bah
<TheMuso> So it would be sudo resize2fs -F /dev/hda1 sizeM
<mpq> resize2fs: bad filesystem size - 29749.84M
<Mongol_Samurai> whoops, sorry everyone
<TheMuso> mpq ok do the same thing, but remove the .84 and make sure the M is on the end.
<mpq> The containing partition (or device) is only 7263136 (4k) blocks.
<mpq> You requested a new size of 7615744 blocks.
<TheMuso> Ok. What was the size you entered again/
<mpq> 29749
<JJ995> bitemebill: I ran AIDA32 and it told me that my Network Adaptor is NE2000 Compatible, do you know how I can set that up to work in Ubuntu?
<TheMuso> mpq ok, type this command: sudo resize2fs -F /dev/hda1
<mpq> it told me to run e2fsck
<mpq> I tried to and I got an error
<TheMuso> mpq ok run sudo e2fsck -f /dev/hda1
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: It doesn't show the exact model?
<mpq> The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 14526154 blocks
<mpq> The physical size of the device is 7263136 blocks
<mpq> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<TheMuso> mpq anything else?
<mpq> it asked if I wanted to abort
<mpq> so I did
<TheMuso> mpq run the command again and don't abort.
<mpq> ok
<JJ995> Bill: under PnP devices, it is called AXE2201, SN 2000C Ethernet Adapter
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: Give me a few minutes I will be right back.
<mpq> Error reading block 7274503 (Invalid argument) while doing inode scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<TheMuso> mpq enter n
<mpq> it aborted
<TheMuso> ok I screwed up here somewhere. :( Let me think...
<TheMuso> mpq ok. Sorry about this, I am learning too here. :)
<TheMuso> Run sudo cfdisk /dev/hda again.
<mpq> it says there's one big partition again
<TheMuso> That is because we changed it. Delete that, by pressing D.
<TheMuso> Then select new, primary, and enter the size you noted earlier.
<Dreamer3> jdub: hello?
<mpq> ok, what now?
<TheMuso> mpq so you have the partition back to what it was before with the free space?
<mpq> yeah
<TheMuso> Ok, select write, and type yes and then press q to quit.
<tuananh> ubuntu still uses Firefox 0.9?
<mpq> now what?
<TheMuso> mpq ok run sudo resize2fs -F /dev/hda1
<TheMuso> then sudo e2fsck -f /dev/hda1
<mpq> I got the same error
<TheMuso> mpq with what?
<mpq> something is corrupt
<TheMuso> mpq but with what command?
<mpq> resize2fs told me to run e2fsck first
<mpq> and then e2fsck said something is corrupt
<TheMuso> right.
<TheMuso> did it give you the option of aborting or ignoring?
<mpq> yes
<TheMuso> ok. Run e2fsck again like above, and if it asks to abort, say no, and if it asks to ignore, say yes.
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: you still here?
<mpq> Error reading block 7274503 (Invalid argument) while doing inode scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<JJ995> bill: Yes.
<TheMuso> mpq ignore it.
<mpq> Force rewrite?
<TheMuso> mpq yes.
<mpq> it's getting an error reading every block
<Anubis> now I'm in dependecy hell
<JJ995> no, i just burned a live cd, i'll give it a shot
<Anubis> I'm starting to get upset now
<ompaul> to achive this level of ignorance takes something special :) currently  I have my warty live cd all nice and downloaded - I am currently seeding it - what happens to the clients if my machine falls off the internet - the reason I ask is I would like to turn off the machine and move it but do not want to cause grief of those downstream
<Anubis> I need the "force" cmd to uninstall and install by force
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: I think that card isn't compatable it's a clone...  I have one sitting here and I think that was my problem with it.
<Anubis> to hell with these dependecies
<ompaul> that was bittorrent related if you have not guessed
<mpq> I'm getting a read error on every block now
<JJ995> Bill: yeah, it is a NE2000 clone
<TheMuso> mpq, ok abort. And I will give you a new command.
<BiteMeBill> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/nic.html
<JJ995> Bill: but it works with Linux, I had debian running with it fine a week ago.
<BiteMeBill> Is it a linksys?
<JJ995> Bill: yes
<BiteMeBill> Hmmm...
<mpq> what if I just installed windows on the existing partition and installed ubuntu on the free space?
<TheMuso> mpq would you mind doing so?
<mpq> what do you mean, "would I mind"?
<TheMuso> I just thought resizing would be quicker. If so, I will give you a few instructions to get things going.
<mpq> ok
<TheMuso> ok. Run sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<BiteMeBill> JJ995: I'm a bit slow..  I broke a tooth and am trying to get the pain to go away...
<BiteMeBill> and help you and Mongel
<mpq> it says hda1 is ext3
<JJ995> Bill: I need to get to sleep, thanks for your help. Maybe I'll come back tomorrow.
<TheMuso> mpq ok, delete all partitions.
<mpq> all?
<mpq> including the swap partition?
<TheMuso> Yes. if you are going to re-install windows, the way I have in mind is probably the easiest way to do it.
<mpq> I want to have free space to install ubuntu afterward
<TheMuso> this is if you are prepared to re-install ubuntu again.
<mpq> the last time I couldn't install ubuntu without deleting windows
<mpq> because the entire disk was ntfs
<TheMuso> mpq well we are about to work around that now.
<Anubis> Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.10 selecting this for removal tells me it will take my K7 headers as well why?
<mpq> delete all the partitions now?
<TheMuso> so delete all partitions. Then create a new partition with the size you want XP to be.
<mpq> ok
<mpq> now what?
<TheMuso> So the partition is cretaed, but has Linux for FS type. Press t to go into the type option. You will get several lists of file types. Press enter once ot go to the second page, and type 0B. Then press enter.
<mpq> W95 FAT32?
<TheMuso> mpq that is right. When you back to the partition screen, press w and type yes to write the changes.
<mpq> ok
<mpq> should I quit now?
<TheMuso> ok quit cfdisk with q.
<rubixXx> hello, when trying to burn the ubuntu iso image with k3b i get an error 254 with cdrecord, and something about mkiofs error
<Mongol_Samurai> TheMuso: don't you ahve to write it first with w
<TheMuso> Mongol_Samurai: We did that.
<TheMuso> mpq now type the following command: sudo mksofs -F 32 /dev/hda1
<Mongol_Samurai> TheMuso: sorry, i missed that
<mpq> sudo: mksofs: command not found
<TheMuso> This will put a FAT32 filesystem on the partition. When it comes time to install XP, in the partition setup it should show you that. Pressing enter on that will allow you to select FAT32 or NTFS.
<TheMuso> Sorry it should be sudo mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/hda1
<mpq> should I install XP now?
<rubixXx> make sure your xp partition is first
<TheMuso> mpq yes. As I said earlier, the XP set up will show you that it is a FAT32 partition with the size you chose. Press enter on that and choose NTFS if you want that.
<mpq> do I want NTFS?
<TheMuso> Ten when you install Ubuntu again, you should be able to choose an option to use existing free space.
<mpq> it seems that NTFS is hard to work with
<jdub> if you're installing hoary
<ompaul> mpq if you want to use XP then yes
<jdub> warty didn't do that
<mpq> ok
<jdub> ;)
<mpq> so I'm done with the live cd now?
<TheMuso> mpq yes.
<mpq> ok
<mpq> it will take me a while to install both
<mpq> I'll come back when it's done
<ompaul> mpq the most important thing is not to let XP write to the full disk when it is setting up
<TheMuso> mpq I am sorry about everything. I was learning too and I knwo better for next time. Don't hesitate to ask for my help again should you need it.
<TheMuso> Hope you can accept apologies for something like this. :)
<TheMuso> Too late.
<jblack> TheMuso: Can you help me clean the gunk off my shower wall?
<siridhar> Muso, do you happen to know how to edit my grub.conf so I can add an entry for windoze XP in it?
<jblack> siridhar: there's not one already there?
<jblack> siridhar: btw, one typically edits /boot/grub/menu.lst
<siridhar> jblack, I haven't checked it. But I suspect it's not there 'cos when I boot up the system it doesn't ask me whether I want to go in windows or ubuntu
<jblack> siridhar: Oh, that may be too short of a default. pull up /boot/grub/menu.lst (you'll need to be root)
<siridhar> to switch to root, do I type: sudo root
<jblack> sure
<jblack> possibly sudo su root
<siridhar> I don't have the comp here (now am at office). What's the password if it asks for one?
<siridhar> I haven't set any during the installation
<siridhar> I set a userid and password for another account, not root
<jblack> should be the same, if it asks for one.
<siridhar> k
<ironwolf> sirdhar: sudo -s will give you a root prompt, enter your login password
<johns_> I really dislike sudo
<jblack> johns: sudo passwd root. :)
<johns_> first thing I did jblack :)
<Mongol_Samurai> you know, you can just do "su"
<jblack> johns: me too. :)
<johns_> Although, I use sudo for some of my colegues so they can reboot or restart samba without becoming root
<jblack> anyways, make sure in /boot/grub/menu.lst, the timeout is long enough that you can choose. Then, if necessary, add a stanza for windows at the end. (thats too long to paste here)
<siridhar> After I type "vi /boot/grub/menu.lst", what and where should I add a line to show windows XP boot entry?
<ironwolf> Rythmbox expert anyone?  I'm getting -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) when trying to listen to a live365.com stream.  This is what strace says.
<johns_> isn't there a 'bootadmin' program in ubuntu? there is one in debian sarge
<ompaul> the program name is boot-admin on sarge
<Welly> Hello all
<ompaul> for what its worth :)
<ompaul> Welly, hi there
<Mongol_Samurai> Welly welly welly welly wellll....
<Welly> just installed ubuntu last night, which went pretty smoothly, am proper chuffed! just a couple of queries on boot up.. i'm getting a couple of errors when I think some modules are loading
<ompaul> as I said already to achive this level of ignorance takes something special :) currently  I have my warty live cd all nice and downloaded - I am currently seeding it - what happens to the clients if my machine falls off the internet - the reason I ask is I would like to turn off the machine and move it but do not want to cause grief of those downstream
<Welly> I get FATAL: PCIEHP and SHPCHP - operation not permitted
<Welly> bit more to it than that but those are the modules/drivers i'm getting errors wtith
<Welly> and the one other problem is with booting windows 2k from the grub loader - getting filesystem type unknown: partition type 0x7
<Mongol_Samurai> Who can help me with compiler problems with make while trying to install Wine?
<ironwolf> Mongol_Samurai: didn't apt-get install wine work? :)
<johns_> Welly: try setting the drives to LBA in the bios
<Welly> ok i'll give that a whirl
<johns_> if it isn't allready
<johns_> but it worked for me
<Welly> ok.. i'll have to try it tonight when I get home :)
<Mongol_Samurai> ironwolf no, wine isn't showing up in my APT lists
<ironwolf> Mongol_Samurai: warty or hoary?
<Welly> actually just done some reading, i don't think that is the error, it just doesn't boot :S
<Welly> i think i'll take this doc home with me and give it a go
<poopy> k3b without mp3 support? are you kidding me?
<ironwolf> Mongol_Samurai: wine is in universe, you need to add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mongol_Samurai> ironwolf warty, and i did, my apt is being tempermental
<johns_> Welly: I've had that problem a few times. The one big disapointment in ubuntu is (for me) that the bootloader installation sucks just as hard as debians
<johns_> anyway, in the case of that unknown fs type, my suggestion worked
<Welly> ahh ok.. :) it didn't really offer much in the way of options.. it just said "we've detected a windows 2000/xp installation, would you like to add it to the bootloader?" and I said yes and that was about it
<ironwolf> Mongol_Samurai: apt-get update should work, if it doesn't, recheck /etc/apt-sources.
<Welly> ok, thanks john, i'll try that
* johns_ has been installing debian and ubuntu on 10 different machines lately
<johns_> or about 10 ;)
<traanf> anyone know a graphic version of sftp? or ssh file transfer?
<Mongol_Samurai> ironwolf: it isn't working, i've been working on that problem for a while now. Can you help me with installing the source?
<Welly> i'm quite impressed with how smoothly the install went..
<ompaul> johns_ would that be for values of 10?
<traanf> I need to use sftp or ssh quite often and the command line tools are real inconvenient
<Welly> oh for using ndiswrapper for my wireless lan card, do i want to be using the win2k drivers or 98?
<jdub> traanf: your file manager!
<jdub> traanf: Places > Connect to server...
<Mongol_Samurai> does anyone know if there are any modules you can install that let warty mount a HFS+ filesystem? I wanna ccess my Mac partition from linux desktop
<traanf> jdub: oh Gnome can do that, thanks, let me try
<johns_> ompaul: what do you mean exactly with values of 10?
<rubixXx> i'm having trouble burning a cd, my error results will be pasted in #flood
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 liveCD: I created a dir called "suse" inside /home/ubuntu/ and as root ran:
<IamJacksUsername> mount -r -t exts /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse
<IamJacksUsername> which gave the error:
<IamJacksUsername> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse busy
<IamJacksUsername> A friend tried the same mount command (without the read-only setting) and could access his mandrake harddisk
<traanf> jdub: when I do Connect to Server..., it just creates a link on the desktop and I cannot open that
<jdub> traanf: weird
<traanf> jdub: thanks anyway :)
<ironwolf> jdub: is rhythmbox designed to be able to connect to live365.com streams?  If so, who do I poke about it?  If not, what would you recommend?
<jdub> dunno
<jdub> poke the rhythmbox team
<ironwolf> jdub: where do I find the rythmbox team?
<jdub> #rhythmbox on gimpnet, the rhythmbox mailing list, google for rhythmbox, etc., etc.
<jdub> google is faster than me
<ironwolf> thanks jdub.
<poopy> is it just me or is k3b lacking mp3 support?
<ultrafunk> Mongol_Samurai: have you tried loading the hfsplus kernel module?
<Mongol_Samurai> lol
<Mongol_Samurai> no, thanks
* ultrafunk loves simple answers like that :)
<ultrafunk> Mongol_Samurai: you'll also want to install the hfsutils and hfsplus packages if you want to actually *do* anything with your filesystems, by the way
<ompaul> johns_, sorry got called for breakfast - you said about 10 therefore the value of 10 varied to whatever level of installs you did :)
<Amaranth> what is array 4?
<jdub> one of the regular test releases
<jdub> versioned
<Amaranth> ah
<jdub> you gotta figure out what array means :)
<Se7h> does anyone use pythoncard?
<Amaranth> jdub: It's 2:48am, can I pull the tired card here and just get the answer? :D
<Amaranth> jdub: btw, when did the lugradio guys say you were completely worthless?
<jdub> Amaranth: no way dude
<ompaul> Amaranth,  na it is 8:48 am :)
<jdub> Amaranth: they sang "WAR!" before my bit
<jdub> Amaranth: my last name is waugh
<Amaranth> yeah, i heard that part
<jdub> i hear that a lot
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> before that show i had no idea how to pronounce it
* Dreamer3 thinks x2x looks kinda neat
<mon> Hi, nautilus-cd-burner tells me to insert a (r, rw) medium when i want to burn an iso file when i've already inserted it... a known problem?
<Amaranth> mon: I know I had that problem once.
* Dreamer3 wants to setup more displays now to try this x2x stuff
<Thom_Ubuntu> ...and i now see in my mail that ubuntu-sparc is now officially announced on ubuntu-devel :D
<Amaranth> mon: Dunno if it's known to the developers though.
<Amaranth> ubuntu-sparc? why?
<Thom_Ubuntu> erm, why not?
<Amaranth> How many desktop machines actually use sparc processors?
<Thom_Ubuntu> there is no decent linux distro for sparc, so ubuntu fills a gap
<Thom_Ubuntu> mine does :)
<Amaranth> wait, are you the ubuntu dev thom?
<Thom_Ubuntu> no
<mjr> oo, ubuntu-sparc
<Amaranth> Thom_Ubuntu: You should use Solaris 10, I hear it's really nice. ;)
<mjr> ...now, if I'd just dream up a productive _use_ for one of my old and slow sparcstations ;)
<Amaranth> It uses the Java Desktop System (GNOME hacked up badly)
<Thom_Ubuntu> ive used solaris 9-- solaris is slower than linux on my machine (dont wanna start a flamewar, but thats my experience)
<mon> Amaranth: never solved it or posted a bug?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> mon: Nope, the machine with hoary doesn't have net access and it was a week ago. I forgot all about it.
* mjr just finds GNU/Linux systems more convenient
<CaptNemo> hello everyone
<TheMuso> Mongol_Samurai: Did you work out your wine issues?
<Mongol_Samurai> no
<Mongol_Samurai> i've got both ironwolf and BiteMeBill crunching with me on them, they're illogical
<TheMuso> Have you checked for anything to do with universe in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Mongol_Samurai> spock would frenzy if he tried to figure this out
<amin> hello
<Mongol_Samurai> man, i've checked that file more times than you can shake a stick at
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: the next thing I would try to rule out is the DNS issue.
<TheMuso> Mongol_Samurai: If you haven't worked it out by the time I get back I will see what I can do.
<amin> i have a problem on "xorg + warty + gtk-dev"
<Mongol_Samurai> two other people are using identical copies o that file with no problems, but im getting 404 errors from he servers
<BiteMeBill> The_Muso: he is even using a copy off of mine system.
<amin> I cannot install gtk1.2-dev on my warty after installing xorg!! any idea
<amin> it depends on libx11-dev and libxi, but they are not going to be installed
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: Did you try changing the DNS servers?
<amin> u hear me?
<amin> anyone facing the same?
<BiteMeBill> amin: I can't hear you but I can read what you are saying.  And I have no clue.
<amin> i think the problem is with in xorg + gtk?
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: does this give you a 404 in your browser?  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<amin> without upgrading to xorg everthung seems ok
<AndyR> mornin' all
<Mongol_Samurai> nope
<Mongol_Samurai> i think the DNS might have done it, APT looks like it's working
<BiteMeBill> You see the blue page then??
<Mongol_Samurai> yeah
<BiteMeBill> Are you using my dns servers?
<Mongol_Samurai> yeah
<Mongol_Samurai> ironwolf took some stuff out of my sources.list file, it seems to be working now
<Mongol_Samurai> but wine still isn't showing up
<BiteMeBill> Well see if you can get wine listed.
<BiteMeBill> WTF
<Dreamer3> ok, i can't switch themes with gnome
<Dreamer3> it thinks, but nothing changes
<BiteMeBill> ironwolf: what did you remove?
<Mongol_Samurai> <ironwolf> ok, so I removed backports and marrillet stuffs from /etc/apt/sources.list
<ironwolf> fine, don't let me type it. :p
<BiteMeBill> LOL
<scoon> ah
<BiteMeBill> Yea he doesn't need that yet.
<Mongol_Samurai> heheh
<BiteMeBill> Doesn't make any sense at all.
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmmm
<ironwolf> noflex, it doesn't
<Dreamer3> now the themes change sort of, but not the borders
<BiteMeBill> A reboot would do anything would it?????
<tatterdemalionpr> hey guys, if you host a dns then would that allow you to regester a domain for free?
<BiteMeBill> Mongol_Samurai: ~$ sudo apt-get install wine does it still give the same errors
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: nope
<tatterdemalionpr> grrr, who says they can charge for regestering a domain?
<tatterdemalionpr> its my freakin ip!
<Dreamer3> anyone
<BiteMeBill> Al Gore did when he invented the internet
<BiteMeBill> lol
<tatterdemalionpr> al gore?!
<Dreamer3> i'm really tired of restarting gnome when things stop working right :(
<BiteMeBill> Oh your not in the states then.
<Dreamer3> if i wanted to do that i'd go back to windows
<tatterdemalionpr> heheh yeah i hear that brother
<tatterdemalionpr> who is this damn dns commity who thinks they own the internet
<tatterdemalionpr> im writing a letter!
<Welly> i used to work with a guy who registered casino.com when domain names were free
<Welly> he doesn't work anymore
<ompaul> Welly, that gamble paid off?
<Welly> yeah, he didn't do too badly out of the deal
<sladen> I'll bed he did
<ironwolf> BiteMeBill: Mongol_Samurai is going to hoary currently. :)
* ompaul swaps sladen a bet for the bed
<BiteMeBill> ironwolf: Ok...  This is are real stumper.
<tatterdemalionpr> hmm, so where are these domain name requests sent then?
<ompaul> apt-get install internet - I want to go off line for a few hours :)
<Welly> ompaul, that was two really bad puns in two consectutive lines
<tatterdemalionpr> where are the main ppl who are incharge of keeping the list of domains for the whole world
<BiteMeBill> ironwolf: I'm guessing that he did either the update command or atleast clicked the update button in syna..
<ironwolf> BiteMeBill: I can find a wine that's available for hoary, but not that's installable for warty, hence the upgrade.
<ompaul> Welly, I could say well spotted but I won't ;-)
<Welly> lol
<tatterdemalionpr> i dont like this!! =oP
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, have a look at some RFCs to see what happens
<Welly> what are the pciehp and shpchp drivers?
<Welly> because they fail to load on my system on boot up
<tatterdemalionpr> damn... i feel dumb... what are RFC's?
<Welly> request for comments?
<Mongol_Samurai> i knew that one :P
<Welly> before a standard or system is put in palce
<Welly> place
<ompaul> Welly, the first one has to do with hotplugging afik and the second oneI have no idea
<Welly>  a document designed to outline a spec, i think
<Welly> ok cheers ompaul
<tatterdemalionpr> ompaul, what are RFCs?
<Dreamer3> there we go
<tatterdemalionpr> and just how big is that dns list nowadays?
<esher> are there any alternative to nautilus-fileexplorer
<Welly> cool.. the ubuntu wiki is pretty helpful in this matter
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, Request For Comments
<Dreamer3> i had to send HUP to metacity and it "woke up"
<tatterdemalionpr> ompaul, what did you mean by have a look?
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, documents that allow the design of new protocols and updating of existing ones -
<tatterdemalionpr> ompaul, you mean to the "dns ppl"
<Welly> tatter, RFCs are usual a document written prior to a system or standard being put in place
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, the concept behind "have a look" is to glance at the item in question
<Welly> oh, ompaul already said it
<Welly> but i said before.. you just mustn't have believed me :)
<Dreamer3> is there a way to just change a color in gnome? like in windows?
<Dreamer3> or i have to pick a new theme?
<tatterdemalionpr> where do i go to find such documents?
<ompaul> dreamer, type gnome-control-centre in a terminal and enjoy the fun - be careful what you choose and commit to :)
<tatterdemalionpr> and didn't theny ask anyone before setting these standards
<Welly> tatter, on which subject?
<tatterdemalionpr> the dns rant ive been going on
<Welly> oh ok.. hmmm
<tatterdemalionpr> =o)
<Welly> http://www.dns.net/dnsrd/rfc/
<Welly> there's a load there
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, you can go and have a look at these by using a query on google if you want
<Dreamer3> ompaul: am i dumb? i don't see a "colors"
<tatterdemalionpr> these are the party responsible?
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, they asked lost of people
<tatterdemalionpr> really, and they agreed!? because there getting a cut
<tatterdemalionpr> ...
<Welly> ompaul, they probably only asked people who could make dollar from it
<tatterdemalionpr> yeah
<Dreamer3> i just want to change the window title bar color, not an unreasonable request
<ompaul> dreamer, no you are not dumb but I would ask you to look at the options in front of you and see what you can discover - you can also (now that I remember it)  right click on the desktop
<Welly> domain names used to cost a load of money.. it has come down in price since but all the same
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: it can be done but I don't know how but I'm sure the information is on gnomes site or forums.
<tatterdemalionpr> makes me angry... i dont like this pay-for type of stuff
<ompaul> dreamer3 Themes is what you need to have a look at
<Welly> i had a few domain names I wanted to register at the time but couldn't afford a host.. which sucks
<Dreamer3> ompaul: yeah, i've looked at themes
<Welly> i had this brilliant idea of registering a crazy name.. google.com
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: i'm thinking it means i have to edita f ile by hand, and that's sad
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: You asked about domain names and dns didn't you.
<Welly> i believe it's gone now though
<tatterdemalionpr> we should get em
<tatterdemalionpr> yeah
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, what is your specific complaint or issue?
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: Are you getting a static line with your own block or IP's?
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: thats half the fun.
<tatterdemalionpr> i just started an apache http server, but i have a dynamic ip which sucks and i am doing this ip forwarding thing under some crappy domain
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: um, yeah
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: I'm using no-ip.com right now.
<tatterdemalionpr> but i feel i should beable to regester whatever domain i choose, like especially if i am hosting a dns also
<BiteMeBill> You can register an domain name and use a set of DNS servers to point to your IP if you are static or if they will adjust it everytime it changes.
<ironwolf> BiteMeBill: dyndns.org does exactly what you want.
<tatterdemalionpr> assuming that i did have a static ip
<BiteMeBill> ironwolf: Yep.
<Welly> tatter, you can get a kind of client program which updates dyndns.org with your current ip
<tatterdemalionpr> yeah i am using dyndns.org
<Welly> automatically
<Welly> oh ok
<Welly> or your router can do it
<Welly> possibly
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: at the same time you are hosting on your ISP's IP block.
<tatterdemalionpr> yeah got one but its is-a-geek.com
<tatterdemalionpr> subdomain=not cool
<BiteMeBill> Didn't know ameritec allowed it..  Thought they were blocking ports.
<BiteMeBill> Heck I used to have a *.serversbeer.com
<tatterdemalionpr> really? mmm well assuming i had a more liberal isp
<tatterdemalionpr> well thats a little cooler... but
<Welly> tatter, dyndns.org supports custom domain names as well, i'm pretty sure about that
<BiteMeBill> There is only a small handfull of isps that allow hosting on residentual lines now.
<tatterdemalionpr> but the money issuse my friend
<Welly> oh ok
<Welly> hmm
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr well have a look at the Terms and conditions for your ISP and then figure if they are the company you want to be with
<tatterdemalionpr> all i have is an internet connection and a computer
<tatterdemalionpr> i wanna regester for free!
<tatterdemalionpr> it should be that way and you all know it
<Madeye> salam ubunters
<tatterdemalionpr> am i right? or right! =o)
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, I do not agree
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: go to godaddy.com and register a domain name for around $8 a yr and then find someone to host your dns...
<tatterdemalionpr> are you recieving payment when someone regesters a domain?
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, no
<tatterdemalionpr> mmm
<tatterdemalionpr> ok
<tatterdemalionpr> well what if i was hostin a dns then should i be able to append my name to the list?
<tatterdemalionpr> ompaul, ?
<tatterdemalionpr> how do you feel about that?
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, I pay godaddy like BiteMeBill suggests you do - and I pay for having a virtual linux box with an isp and I have my "linux desktops"
<BiteMeBill> If I am the registar then I have to get the domains nameservers out to the other DNS servers so that things are found.
<tatterdemalionpr> but i have my own server why would i want someone else to server for me
<tatterdemalionpr> serve for me
<Welly> only because someone else could probably do a better job and have a more reliable system
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: Administration and they have to worry about the up keep and uptimes.
<Welly> thats why i have a host
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, to share load and have some order or you would need a huge machine for every service to cope with the millions of records you would otherwise need to keep
<BiteMeBill> ie: I would never put http://www.ntlrisk.com on my little home server.
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, and you would need to update those records for every change on the internet
<tatterdemalionpr> say i am the host
<tatterdemalionpr> BiteMeBill, por que no?
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, go find out how a top level domain works by asking uncle google reall this is off topic for #ubuntu
<BiteMeBill> huh?
<tatterdemalionpr> why not give your home computer that domain?
<tatterdemalionpr> yeah i hear ya ompaul
<ompaul> tatterdemalionpr, it does not need it
<tatterdemalionpr> but it wants it
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmm, the colors are GTK properties... wonder if there is some applet to let you edit those
<tatterdemalionpr> linux is free and all that great software is also
<tatterdemalionpr> thats why we all love it so, its a great philosophy
<BiteMeBill> Cause that site has to have 99.999% uptime with no failures.
<tatterdemalionpr> thats my computer since linux
<tatterdemalionpr> =o)
<BiteMeBill> Yes the software is free but the hardware isn't..  the services you can't do your self isnt'.
<Welly> tatter, by all means host your own site.. but to do it properly and without problems, you're going to have to get a different connection to the net, ie. a static IP
<Welly> but i suppose it depends on how important the site is.. whether it's business or just a mess about
<tatterdemalionpr> yeah, thats another thing how could i be a part of the backbone, i mean litterally hooking up directly to some thing of the main internet computers
<Welly> $$
<tatterdemalionpr> nm, ive been up too long and drank far too much coffee
<BiteMeBill> I host small things.. Like my blog and test sites and a few other things.  but nothing that can cost me if somehting goes wrong.
<tatterdemalionpr> =oP
<tatterdemalionpr> im sorry
<Josip> how can I burn CDs from the LiveCD ? I get "Disc is busy" when I try to burn
<BiteMeBill> Josip: Do you have two drives?
<Josip> nope, only one
<ompaul> josip you have a hard drive?
<Josip> the laptop hasn't got a floppy drive (stupid IBM) so I can't make a boot disc
<Josip> yes, I have
<Josip> but I can't install Ubuntu
<BiteMeBill> Josip: Then you just answered your own question,,,  The drive is busy running your machine
<Josip> have to backup some data from winxp first (trying to boot it)
<ompaul> ahhh
<Josip> so I can erase all the partitions -_-
<BiteMeBill> Josip: Are you on a network?
<Josip> I haven't got a WinXP cd, so I can fixmbr/fixboot
<Josip> on a network just with my modem ;-))
<BiteMeBill> Oh.
* Josip 's one the live cd atm
<BiteMeBill> It's an IBM?
<tatterdemalionpr> man shit is gunna be so crazy when wireless gets to be everywhere accross the world
<Josip> yes
<tatterdemalionpr> err stuff
<Josip> R50e , Centrion 1,5GHz
<ompaul> Josip, so what you do is simple - you boot the machine connect it to a network and load the data to there - if you only have a modem then visit a friend and put it on their box most PCs have ethernet these days
<BiteMeBill> Josip: Do you see an I386 file on the HDD?
<Josip> I386 file?
<tatterdemalionpr> you know how you can get signals just riding the bus with your laptop
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: Look into wimax....  It's not too far away.....  WEG
<tatterdemalionpr> granted its only for a few blocks but
<tatterdemalionpr> cool ill check it out
<Josip> when I've reformatted the Win98 partition the boot loader (some stupid Intel Boot Agent) got fooked up
<Adrenal> how do i upgrade to the new gnome?
<Josip> I get a stupid error, can't rememver what
<Josip> Adrenal, add hoary's repo , and apt-get update/upgrad
<Josip> e
<BiteMeBill> Josip: Yes do you see an directory on the HDD that is named I386
<Josip> which partition ?
<Adrenal> josip: hoary, hmm, heard some horror stories about that
<Josip> the first partition is clear (the reformatted) the second one is for winxp (36gbs)
<Adrenal> Josip: any word on when it will be on the back ports?
<tatterdemalionpr> oh yeah thats what im talking about!! shazam!
<tatterdemalionpr> wow
<tatterdemalionpr> thanks for that BiteMeBill!
<Welly> we've got wimax in the UK now.. or at least a few parts of the country does
<tatterdemalionpr> thats so cool
<BiteMeBill> Josip: what is going on the first partition?
<tatterdemalionpr> lol
<Josip> well, there _was_ windows 98
<Welly> i think the big telecomms companies need to start getting scared
<Josip> and I've formatted the partition
<Josip> so, the Intel Boot Loader got fooked up
<tatterdemalionpr> bye bye land line!
<BiteMeBill> Josip: But what are you going to put on it now
<Josip> nothing, I'm just trying to boot the windows xp partition
<tatterdemalionpr> sheeeit
<Josip> when I start the LiveCD , some GRUB is starting , but I can't load the partition with it
<BiteMeBill> Welly, the telecomms are already nervous..  Look what the electric companies are working on.
<Josip> hd0,4 but it doesn't work
<tatterdemalionpr> beautiful.....
<tatterdemalionpr> heheeh true that
<Josip> i've done a setup(hd0) before, but still the same problem
<Josip> I can't install GRUB from LiveCD
<mpq> TheMuso: you there?
<BiteMeBill> Josip: no but you could have repaired it from there
<racoontje|clone> Damnit, ubuntu rocks.
<Mr_Smiley> racoontje|clone!
<Josip> BiteMeBill, hm ?
<racoontje|clone> lol Mr_Smiley
<racoontje|clone> Mr_Smiley, we meet again
<Mr_Smiley> haha yeah
<Mr_Smiley> very funny
<racoontje|clone> Mr_Smiley, ubuntu is like every reason I prefer gentoo over debian in a debian-based distro
<Mr_Smiley> haha
<BiteMeBill> Josip: if you can look at your XP partion and see a directory named I386 then you could boot to a windows 98 floppy and install xp on the first partion just to save your informaion to cd.  Or you can install linux on the first partion and then mount the second partion save your information and then reformat the complete HDD and set it up like you want it.
<Josip> I have NO floppy drive .
<BiteMeBill> Windows 98 cd?
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: Are you still looking into that wimax?
<rubixXx> yo
<rubixXx> for some reason my ubuntu install doesn't recognize my keyboard
<BiteMeBill> Josip: Do you have a windows 98 Cd?
<Josip> I have a Windows98 CD, but as far as i can see it's not bootable
<rubixXx> Josip, just use a win98 boot cd
<rubixXx> and run SETUP.EXE from the cd
<rubixXx> err boot floopy not boot cd
<Josip> lol ;-) I've already said that I haven't got a floppy drive on the laptop
<BiteMeBill> Josip: you set your bios to boot to the cd rom
<Josip> BiteMeBill, how did I boot the live cd ? ;-)
<BiteMeBill> Why not just run the setup from the I386 folder on the XP partition?
<Josip> but how
<Dreamer3> anyone here use .gtkrc-2.0 file to change colors, settings?
<BiteMeBill> Josip: If it failed to find a boot loader on the hdd then it went to the CD if it's not set to boot to the cd first.
<Dreamer3> ok, now i'm happy :)
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: What did you do now?
<ompaul> Josip, just install ubuntu and be done with it you know you won't look back in anger or even fondness of the crashes of yore and do what I suggested - or if you have some hosted space tarball and pgp encrypt the files you want from the win 98 partion and ftp them to somewhere else - if you have to use several somewheres use the split command and write down where you put what using the dead tree method that should allow you progress you
<tatterdemalionpr> BiteMeBill, well i was wandering around my apt thinking about it =o)
<ompaul> r situation
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: i got it working :)
<Josip> BiteMeBill, no no, the boot loader starts but it raises an error
<tatterdemalionpr> jumping around and such
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: changes th color with a .gtkrc file
<tatterdemalionpr> =oD
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<ompaul> s/pgp/gpg :-/
<rubixXx> anyone know what i can do aobut my keyboard not loading, grub also fails to load 2 modules via the modprobe command with failed permissions
<tatterdemalionpr> man security will be a big issue no
* ompaul is showing my age
<tatterdemalionpr> ?
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: i just wanteda  little darker blue, now i'm happy
<tatterdemalionpr> i got the classical station blairing as usual trippin out at the planet
<tatterdemalionpr> i've stayed up far too late
<ompaul> rubixXx, which keyboard have you got that it does not load?
<tatterdemalionpr> its 4:13am
<rubixXx> Josip, you want your boot process in this order : 1. Floppy; 2. CDROM (if multiple cd rom drives you acn select which ones), 3. HDD; 4. Network boot (if you don't need disable it)
<BiteMeBill> Josip: Then search the forums and fix the grub if it is seeing it you maybe able to fix it and adjst it to boot the XP partition
<rubixXx> logitech inav
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: Kewl.
<tatterdemalionpr> but wfmt rocks
<rubixXx> ompaul, i havn't done anything with the OS yet its a base install
<tatterdemalionpr> or swings or whatever classical music does
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: Another 45 minutes and it will be three days up.
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: Now go do an how to in the forums for others to us.
<BiteMeBill> use
<tatterdemalionpr> ooooh... man, bussiness or pleasure
<ompaul> rubixXx, so what keyboard is it you are having issues with?
<rubixXx> ompaul, logitech inavigator
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: What did you get working?
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: What do you consider Ubuntu and new meds?
<siridhar> I want to download a windows 98 boot diskette to be able to fix the MBR so I can get in to XP, which version should I download @ http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<rubixXx> tatterdemalionpr, its pleasure when we do business
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: how to change the titlebar color in gnome :)
<rubixXx> siridhar, can you get into linux
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Err, that's a theme engine change.
<siridhar> rubixXx: yes, but only command prompt...no graphical interface :(
<eco> Is sshd included with the Live CD?
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Should be in a . (hidden) file somewhere.
<rubixXx> which bootloader
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<tatterdemalionpr> BiteMeBill, hahahah =o) depends on who gave you the meds?
<Amaranth> yeah
<rubixXx> siridhar, what are you in right now
<siridhar> rubixXx: grub. It doesn't show windows XP as boot entry option
<eco> And if so, how do I start it?
<tatterdemalionpr> BiteMeBill, 3 days straight?
<BiteMeBill> tatterdemalionpr: Doc...  waiting for back surgery plus taking a phsyc pill for depression.
<BiteMeBill> Yep
<siridhar> rubixXx: I am not infront of my home PC. My home computer has become useless. I installed ubuntu fine, but grub won't show windows xp at boot time and I am stuck at $ in ubuntu where I don't know what to do
<rubixXx> siridhar, just edit your grub config and add your windows device as a windows boot entry, i an't offer more specific advice because mandrake is my specialty, but try #LFD they may be able to render some assistance
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: No go write that how too so I can do it later.
<rubixXx> siridhar, have you tried pressing the key to show a menu
<ompaul> rubixXx, I can't get a picture of that one - is it wireless and the docking bit is usb?
<siridhar> rubixxx: yah, I pressed the key to show the menu and it has ubuntu, ubuntu recovery mode and something else but no windows xp
<rubixXx> ompaul, its a usb keyboard plugged into my onboard usb port
<tatterdemalionpr> BiteMeBill, hahah yeah there you go
<rubixXx> siridhar, one moment
<siridhar> k
<TheMuso> mpq: How did it go?
<ompaul> rubixXx, by any chance do you have a PS2 converter and port?
<rubixXx> ompaul, perhaps
<rubixXx> ompaul, i belive i do let me look
<mpq> everything's working
<ompaul> rubixXx, I would suggest that might just be what you need
<mpq> it took forever to install xp though
<rubixXx> ompaul, it would take hours to find it....
<TheMuso> mpq good to hear.
<rubixXx> ompaul, my usb mouse is detected fine, but not my keyboard
<binks> hi all anyone in
<mpq> still need to install a lot of programs on both operating systems
<eco> One last try before I try Knoppix:
<eco> Is sshd included with the Live CD?
<rubixXx> siridhar, look at this i'm pasting to you
<eco> And if so, how do I start it?
<siridhar> ok
<ompaul> rubixXx, from what I know it is pretty hit and miss with usb k/b and mouse issues
<siridhar> can you give me its URL so I can take a print-out rubi?
<ompaul> rubixXx, it would most likely be well worth your while to actually look for that little bit of kit
<rubixXx> ompaul, perhaps changing aorund the usb keyboard/mouse would work?
<rubixXx> ompaul, not sure if i pitched it or not
<ompaul> rubixXx, it might
<binks> am i wasting my time with warty or should  just go for oary
<binks> hoary
<ompaul> binks, have you got either of them?
<binks> i have warty installed an on it at the mo
<rubixXx> ompaul, are the usb devices detected at startup or during installation
<binks> but cant make new install of a game no g++
<ompaul> rubixXx, it needs to be detected at startup so you can do the installation
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: too tired right now...and really "how to change your title bar color" is kind of a lame how-to, no?
<binks> rubixxx my usb keyboard was recognise during install
<rubixXx> binks, good for you
<binks> wasnt being funny just info sorry
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: Well weren't you trying to figure it out???  And asking here?
<ompaul> dreamer2, if I may offer an opinion - it is not if someone does not know how to (excuse the pun in this case)
<rubixXx> ompaul, my thing is though, does the installation look for usb devices at system startup, or put them into a config file during operating system installation
<Dreamer3> ompaul: true :)
<ompaul> right so time to get on with the day - 10:30 and rather little achived
<ompaul> rubixXx, startup popluates /proc/usb with them so that they can be used as the day goes on
<AndyR> another UK ubuntu user :)
<ompaul> right so off to empty car bring it to garage and pray to the god of mechanics that it is not too serious the big banging I am hearing
<ompaul> AndyR, where?
<AndyR> you and me?
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: So what do you think...  Are we going to see a Howto with your name on it?
<AndyR> southampton here
<ompaul> AndyR, I think the Irish republic is not in the UK :-) at least the last time I checked
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: perhaps, but not tonight
<rubixXx> ompaul, so if i switch the usb devices around i won't have to reinstall the OS
<AndyR> well not at the mo :))
<ompaul> rubixXx, I do not know the answer to that try it and see
<ompaul> AndyR, hehe
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: I know feeling...  Have no idea how I am still up...  Maybe it's this broken tooth...
<ompaul> AndyR, as bazil brush would say boom boom!
<AndyR> quite
<binks> anyhow plz help to use the make cmd do i have to install g++ or anything else as i get an error afer make saying cant find g++
<ompaul> AndyR, in cheap and cheerful dublin atm - we have a visit from Matt of lugradio here on Saturday  Staggs Head 5pm near the temple bar area might be fun if anyone from here wants to go there on Saturday :)
<binks> bit far for me im in leeds
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: what file did you say that was in anyways.
<ompaul> binks, get ryanair :)
<binks> faily cheap i admit
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: ~/.gtkrc-2.0 google it
<AndyR> ompaul, ryanair fly from 2 miles from me
<Dreamer3> BiteMeBill: i found one example that got me going
<BiteMeBill> dreamer3: Ok I will...
<ompaul> AndyR, I know dublin leeds is available with ryan air is southampton?
<ogra> binks: install the build-essential package
<binks> and i do that by doin what sorry v new to linux but had to dump xp as its infuriating
<binks> nps found it
<AndyR> ompaul, it was
<ompaul> AndyR, which airport was it
<AndyR> southampton (eastleigh)
<ompaul> so you would have to hop through standsted or go to cardiff or some such if my geography is not too bad
<ompaul> AndyR, I bet that buzz used to operate out of that airport - they did that was cannes in France from dublin - shut it once they got buzz
<onno> Hello, I got a small prob. with Ubuntu... I'm dutch and the spelling control for Openoffice seems not to work...
<onno> Somebody some tip why this might be... It seems not wordbook is sufiant
<binks> now when i make i get
<binks> /bin/sh: line 1: sdl-config: command not found
<racoontje|clone> onno: msg me, I'm flemish and might be able to help
<ompaul> right so I better off and do some work or the day will be lost
<siridhar> How can I fix this problem? -->
<siridhar> "I can't start X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem"
<haffe> Hi, a quick question. Can I use my ipod as a portable harddrive, with project utopia? That is, just plug it in, and it automounts itself?
<mjg59> haffe: Ought to work
<haffe> Cool.
<sanitario> haffe, I noticed the other day that rythmbox have a little section called ipod, that might be of interest
<sanitario> rhythmbox even
<haffe> How is it with ati xorg support? The computer I'm planing on installing on has an old ati rage pro turbo 2. This card seems to be supported by the dri ati drivers. So I can run xorg 6.8 properly.
<t31> please someone knows how to force firefox to use totem to play .mov videos?
<haffe> sanitario: Yes, but I want to use my ipod to transfer files from my 10/10 mbit connection to view them on my other computer.
<sanitario> haffe, I see
<_|Imanewbie|_> man great dist upgrade f*cked up my kinux \o/
<Arago> hello !
<scoon> anyone here using muine ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone else had problems with dist upgrade?
<AndyR> _|Imanewbie|_, how?
<_|Imanewbie|_> AndyR: X seem somehow screwed up
<senectus> exit
<AndyR> from shell?
<_|Imanewbie|_> AndyR: I dont know about other stuff cause I cant acess it
<BiteMeBill> _|Imanewbie|_:  WEre you going from warty to hoary?
<_|Imanewbie|_> BiteMeBill: sure :D
<BiteMeBill> ok thanks for the warning
<_|Imanewbie|_> Go4it
<Arago> i have a lil toruble with gnome menus. The are "closed". I can't add nothing to it. Any idea ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> I seem to have had some prolems with perl libs and modules
<Siddartha> where can i find a list of packages that come with the Ubuntu CD 4.10?
<AndyR> ive had it fail a few times on different boxen but ive i rerun it has been ok second time
<_|Imanewbie|_> I will reboot if al fail I shall install gentoo for a try :D
<AndyR> _|Imanewbie|_, dont give up on ubuntu
<_|Imanewbie|_> AndyR: I was about to try gentoo anyway
<_|Imanewbie|_> AndyR: maybe it is a sign of god that I should take a try
<AndyR> brave for a newbie i say
<Nightie> D'oh! Ubuntu is MUCH better!
<Nightie> than gentoo...
<AndyR> gentoo is a nightmare imho
<Nightie> I quite agree
<BiteMeBill> Nothing wrong with jumping in head first.
<scoon> AndyR, gentoo, is just pretty involved to install.
<Corvus> i have a problem that will do me to move too
<BiteMeBill> Hell skip it all and go straight to BSD
<scoon> i ran it for 18mos and it just got to be to much
<Corvus> it would be better if distros merge more common things and avoid these problems
<_|Imanewbie|_> I want to try pre-link
<_|Imanewbie|_> does bsd has a package manager?
<Nightie> I have learnt a LOT of things installing gentoo, but compiling it's a real pain
<scoon> i think if someone can't get ubuntu working then there is even a lesser chance that gentoo will work for them.
<_|Imanewbie|_> "like" apt
<_|Imanewbie|_> scoon: I got ubuntu slack and debian working
<BiteMeBill> Don't know I spent five minutes trying to install it and came running back to Ubuntu with my tail between my legs.
<haffe> If you want gentoo in a pretty package, try vidalinux.
<AndyR> ive been using linux since rh4 having done maybe 100 dist installs and i wouldnt try a gentoo again
<Corvus> in my case the problem isn't that i can't get itself working, my problem is with a device
<scoon> AndyR, yikes.  I only started w/ redhat 5.2
<Corvus> and it is strange, because it is recognized
<scoon> OLD SKOOL AndyR
<scoon> :)
<Nightie> Corvus, what's that device?
<AndyR> just old :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> I going to reboot see ya (maybe in windows maybe on bsd who knows)
<_|Imanewbie|_> <o/
<Corvus> i talked about it yesterday, it is an usb joypad
<Nightie> ah, ok
<_|Imanewbie|_> exit
<Corvus> listed with lsusb, needed modules loaded, but not working
<Nightie> You have already tried google, I think
<scoon> Corvus, did you post in the forums ?
<Corvus> thought it was working with other distros
<Corvus> yes, but there isn't any problem like this
<Corvus> yes, i posted the problem too ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14752 )
<Corvus> but is must be annoying or unknown problem
<Nightie> If I have a winxp laptop and an ubuntu pc connected to a 4 ports adsl router, how can I have them communicating?
<Arago> i have a lil trouble with gnome menus.  I can't add nothing to it via dx mouse button nor nautilus. Any idea ?
<AndyR> communicating in what way?
<scoon> Corvus, i would definately look into the blacklisting modules.
<Corvus> that latop as other pc must have and internal ip
<scoon> Corvus, also, knoppix tends to be quite forgiving (not blacklisting).  try that as well.
<scoon> Corvus, if it works in knoppix then you will get it to work in ubuntu.
<Corvus> try with a private network ip's
<AndyR> Nightie,  communicating in what way?
<Corvus> 192.xxx.xxx.xxx or something
<Nightie> Ehr... this is the point: I don't know WHAT can I do... can I share folders? can I write on NTFS from linux? and viceversa?
<Corvus> ok, scoon, i will try
<Gagatan> Nightie: you don't want to write NTFS over TCP/IP ;)
<scoon> Corvus, did you try to remove the modules from the blacklist ?
<Nightie> why?
<scoon> Corvus, or when you get to it, compare knoppix blacklist w/ ubuntus
<Corvus> i tried enabling that evbug module only
<AndyR> Nightie, install samba to share with xp
<Corvus> is the only one that seems needed
<Gagatan> Nightie: you can ssh/sftp from your XP to your linux, and you can use smbclient/samba from linux to XP. You can also install Samba on linux and let XP think your linux is just another windows host
<Corvus> nightie, installing services as ftp and so, you could do everything with them
<Corvus> ok, thx scoon, i will try it later :)
<Siddartha> where can i find a list of packages that come with the Ubuntu CD 4.10?
<Nightie> Siddartha :: try www.distrowatch.com for a partial list
<Nightie> so... with samba... can I write linux hard disk from winxp and viceversa?
<Gagatan> Nightie: yes
<Nightie> great!
<Neil3> over a network yep
<Siddartha> Nightie thanks
<Nightie> Is it difficult to install samba?
<Thom_Ubuntu> no
<Thom_Ubuntu> ubuntuguide.org
<Neil3> no but configuring it can be a bit of a pain
<Nightie> Siddartha :: no problem
<Gagatan> Nightie: apt-get install samba ;)
<Nightie> what about configuring it?
<Thom_Ubuntu> same thing :)
<Thom_Ubuntu> check ubuntuguide.org
<Nightie> www.ubuntuguide.org, I suppose
<Nightie> :-D
<Thom_Ubuntu> you dont need the www
<Nightie> ^^
<Nightie> but is there a samba client for winxp, then?
<Neil3> winxp is the client
<Thom_Ubuntu> no need for that
<AndyR> Nightie, look around for sample config files
<Ex-Cyber> Nightie: winxp is a Samba client
<Neil3> windows shares are samba
<Neil3> hehe
<Nightie> ah, thanx a lot!
<Nightie> I'm gonna try sooner or later!
<Ex-Cyber> more specifically it's an SMB/CIFS client
<Nightie> But now I have to ask you this: does anyone of you have "acpi_power_off called" problem?
<Neil3> Nightie, not i
<Neil3> but i read about it in the guide
<Nightie> Yes, JUST that!
<Neil3> http://ubuntuguide.org/#acpipoweroff
<Nightie> I read guide and have done those tweak
<Nightie> but....
<Nightie> ...
<Nightie> The pc turns off automatically then :-)
<Nightie> but NETWORK will work NO MORE :-(
<Nightie> ???
<Nightie> can you help me?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<Slask3n> hi =)
<Nightie> hi!
<Slask3n> how can i install .deb fles on ubuntu?          t doesnt recognize the file extension :s
<Slask3n> it*
<Nightie> dpkg -i yourfile.deb, methink
<Nightie> sudo dpkg -i yourfile.deb, methink
<Gagatan> Slask3n: or search for that package with apt first
<Slask3n> ok, but are there any way to make it do it every time i click on a .deb file? im a n00b...
<Slask3n> i cant find it with apt-get
<Nightie> can't you add a repository?
<Nightie> aren't those files in a repository?
<Slask3n> ive tried to add debian repository trough synaptic but nothing happens
<Nightie> what package are you trying to install?
<Slask3n> many... on example is gaim, i cant find the newest version.. but just now is it the transgaming .deb package...
<Slask3n> transgaming cedega*
<Nightie> ok
<Nightie> what version of gaim exactly?
<Slask3n> but ive added ftp.uk.debian.org repository but i cant find any new packages after doing so...
<Slask3n> Gaim 1.1.2
<Nightie> I see I can install gaim 1.1.0 through Synaptic...
<Nightie> isn't that enough for you?
<Nightie> :-)
<Slask3n> ive been using mandrake linux bfore, and the everything went perfectly... but ive never used an debian based distro before.. yes i hav gaim 1.1.0 bt it was just an example..
<Slask3n> sorry for all the spellerrors, my keybord is fucked...
<sanitario> Slask3n, have you pressed reload in synaptic?
<Slask3n> but why wont synaptic retrieve new packages after installing and reloading?
<Slask3n> yes
<Slask3n> by installing i meen adddd repository
<Nightie> "just an example"? what do you mean?
<sanitario> Slask3n, you are also aware that using debian repositories could cause big troubles?
<Nightie> hihihi your keyboard rule!
<Nightie> what's wrong with 1.1.0?
<Slask3n> i cant remember right now, but i cant find any other packages other than the packages on ubuntu repository
<sanitario> Slask3n, why would you want to, anyway?
<king_arthur> Hi guys, just made a nice ubuntu install on a Apple powerbook G3
<sanitario> ah, I have to go
<Nightie> alas, lunch is ready...
<Nightie> bye!
<king_arthur> everything works but wrong keyboard lay-out can anybody advise
<Mongol_Samurai> who can tell me where the default boot-loader configuration file is in Ubuntu
<Slask3n> ok, another example that i want... i need to install quanta or at least bluefish, but i cant find any of those in the synaptic...
<Slask3n> so ive downloaded a .deb fiole from the web, but i cant make it install
<scoon> Slask3n, did you add the ubuntu univers repos ? that is where bluefish is.
<cavediver> Hi. How do I re-install grub using the install cd ? My mbr has gone corrupt
<cavediver> I can't boot into my linux system
<Slask3n> i havent added any ubuntu repositorys other than the preinstalled...
<scoon> Slask3n, that is why you can't find bluefish
<Slask3n> ok
<Slask3n> how can i add it then?
<scoon> sladen, http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<scoon> Slask3n, start looking over that.  it WILL really help you out.
<Slask3n> thnx :)
<Slask3n> but are there any ways to install quanta? i know its KDE, thats why i ask
<hibbins> can i load ubuntu onto a memory stick and install it on my computer from there?
<scoon> Slask3n, yes. there is.
<scoon> Slask3n, either take a look at using synaptic or CLI
<Slask3n> cant find it there...
<Slask3n> i have the .deb file but it cant install because of dependennnncies
<scoon> Slask3n, did you happen to read the link i sent.
<sunchez> hi, i got a kyro II gpu. everytime i wanna play a video with totem it hangs up. i think i havs to reconfigure the xfree server. kyro 2 driver are only avaivable for 2.4 kernel
<Riddell> Slask3n: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<scoon> Slask3n, quanta is in univers.
<Slask3n> i dont want KDE, just quanta under gnome
<sunchez> does anyone have experiences with kyro2 boards
<scoon> Slask3n, things will be so much easier for you if you read that.
<ideafix> HORAY!
<Riddell> Slask3n: same solution
<Slask3n> k
<scoon> Slask3n, well unfortunately for you, quanta comes w/ a lot of kde dependencies.
<scoon> Slask3n, I have no kde on my box at all.
<Slask3n> but can i get a command or something to install the universe repository for ubuntu?
<ideafix> I LOVE KDE
<scoon> Slask3n, if i apt quanta i will need to install 17 other debs
<scoon> Slask3n, yes you can.
<scoon> Slask3n, read the link.
<ideafix> can ubuntu do cluster ?
<Slask3n> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe ??
<scoon> Slask3n, you don't even have to look very far.
<scoon> read under the Repositories heading, number 1
<Slask3n> ive read it before, but i cant make it run in terminal.. it says deb not recognized command
<sunchez> how can i reconfigure an xfree server?
<scoon> Slask3n, all right .
<scoon> you have NOT read it.
<scoon> uncomment the universe lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<scoon> you MUST sudo to do that.
<ideafix> why is ubuntu being so popular ? im saying this because there lots of distros based on debian some of them very good
<Slask3n> bash: deb: command not found
<scoon> then update apt, either use CLI or synaptic
<scoon> you will then be able to search for quanta and bluefish and will find then and be able to install them.
<scoon> sladen, deb is NOT a command
<scoon> just like doc is not a comman
<scoon> d
<scoon> they are files
<scoon> deb files get managed by apt
<scoon> its not that hard
<ideafix> scoon: you should use .deb .doc when refering to file types
<Slask3n> ok, sry, ive misread it.. i thougt it was commands, but i now see it is the content of a file...
<ideafix> makes it easyer for ppl to understand
<scoon> ideafix, i know.  but i am retyping what Slask3n is typing
<scoon> and anyone reading w/ this will see what is up.
<scoon> :)
<shock> is there currently like no way to get the freakin close buttons in firefox to be one on each tab?
<shock> O_o
<shock> I hate close buttons at the end of the tabbar!
<shock> *grr*
<sladen> scoon: whit?
<shock> ok
<shock> cu later
<scoon> sladen, ?
<sladen> scoon: ah, ITYM Slask3n
<Slask3n> ITYM?
<ideafix> why is ubuntu being so popular ? im saying this because there lots of distros based on debian some of them very good
<newbi3> how do i change the screen resolution of a second monitor?
<Slask3n> ubuntu have one of the best help-forums nad such stuff...
<mike998_sleeping> ideafix: it's the community
<cavediver> does ubuntu cd have a linux rescue feature ?
* mike998 yawns
<cavediver> Allowing me to boot my /dev/hda2  ?
<ideafix> is the community suporting ubuntu because its "true" GNU ?
<ideafix> or just folwing the leader kind of thing ?
<_marquis_> Hello everyone
<jdub> ideafix: because it's really very good
<newbi3> i have a laptop connected to a 21" monitor but i have to keep moving the mouse to see what i want in the screen
<newbi3> andyone can help me
<hibbins> is ubuntu suitable for a laptop?
<newbi3> very good i woud say
<ideafix> whats your defenition of very good ?
<jdub> hibbins: Yes! one of our official projects is "totally rad laptop support" :)
<jdub> hibbins: it's an explicit goal - hoary is *really* good
<ideafix> i think ubuntu is too gnomish
<hibbins> jdub: when is hoary arriving
<jdub> hibbins: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<cavediver> hibbins in april i believe
<jdub> ideafix: then watch out for Kubuntu
<mjr> Ubuntu is just gnomish enough :)
<cavediver> I like gnome better than kde
<cavediver> However, it's not perfekt.
<jdub> let's not get into a desktop discussion
<ideafix> i might get the live cd to try out new gnome ive only tryed gnome version 2.6
<_marquis_> Hey, anyone want to help me out? I have a big dual-boot-disk-geometry issue.
<cavediver> I'd rather talk about rescuing my system, but it seems like noone want to discuss that either :=)
<floater> hey, how do I run my .cpp file to check whether it works dudez
<hibbins> jdub: thats three months of torture until i can finally install ubuntu on my laptop...
<jdub> hibbins: you can install it now if you're willing to test the devel branch
<cavediver> hibbins, why's that ?
<jdub> hibbins: also, there will be a preview release in march
<hibbins> cavediver: waiting for hoary...
<hibbins> jdub: how big is the installation media?
<hibbins> jdub: i mean in MB
<floater> hey leat guys, elp me... how do I run my .cpp file ?
<DaFrenk> hey all
<siridhar> floater: may be install a C compiler?
<floater> hmm
<jdub> hibbins: ~600MB, just one CD.
<hibbins> floater: compile, then run
<floater> I guess I don't have a compiler installed by default
<hibbins> jdub: nice
<floater> what's the command to compile or to check whether I have it
<jdub> floater: install build-essential
<hibbins> floater: gcc 'filename'
<floater> ohh, and a command to check whether some program is installed or not?
<floater> other than trying the commands out
<ironwolf> does the liveCD *warty* have the capability to reconstruct an MBR on a drive through a rescue mode?
<DaFrenk> my networkcard is unable to get an IP adress from my DHCP server, seems that neither of the two can see that there is a connection.. have a laptop with intergrated networkcard from Intel. !?
<floater> well at least it says "gcc: command not found, I'll apt-get that build-essential, thanks mates
<floater> damn, my source.list apparently don't find it... hmh apt-get useless
<_marquis_> I'm seriously considering doing some fdisk /mbr:ing
<floater> if I double-click a cpp file it runs it quickly and closes... what's that command "exec" can I try run cpp with that ?
<floater> I tried some with it but with no luck
<floater> lolz, I typoed the apt-get :S
<DaFrenk> anyone could help me plz? :) would appriciate it
<cavediver> Noone knows how to reinstall grub onto mbr somehow.
<haffe> Use the script grub-install or sudo apt-get install grub and run grub
<floater> at least if you have redhat9 installation cd1, just start installing the RH9 and before you start installing OS you can install mbr
<floater> that what haffe says probably more handy way ^_^
<floater> I need more help with this... I need to have
<floater> need to define some references hmm..
<floater> /tmp/cc2wIzMg.o(.text+0x14a): In function `__tcf_0':  I do not have file cc2wIzMg.o hmh
<cavediver> haffe, I want to boot my system first, and how do I do that without grub? One booted, I can run grub-install /dev/hda
<hibbins> is it possible to just download a smaller image and then do a network install like with e.g. gentoo?
<cavediver> hibbins, i don't think so unfortunately
<haffe> cavediver: The simplest way would be to boot a linux livecd, mout you harddrive and then run grub
<hibbins> cavediver: that's a shame. i'd like to load it onto my memory stick. but it only has room for 512MB.
<jelte> silly question... but how can i (if at all possible) create an MSDos boot floppy from within linux?
<cavediver> hibbins, ok, will try that.
<bumperland> is there a way to ugrade to hoary from warty ?
<floater> mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<haffe> jelte: Your best bet would be to get a diskimage from www.bootdisk.com and use dd.
<hibbins> cavediver: try what?
<floater> ohh oops
<thesilverhand> bumperland: open source.list, change warty to hoary, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<jelte> haffe, ah, thanks I'll have a look
<cavediver> hibbins,  wrong nick, sorry :=)
<Amaranth> bootdisk.com gives exe files that create bootdisks
<hibbins> cavediver: np
<bumperland> thanks
<inc> sup
<jelte> haffe, ok so i got 4 .IMG files for win2k boot disks (what i was really after ;-)), but how do i use dd ?
<Amaranth> dd if=whatever.img of=/dev/fd0
<Amaranth> i think that's right
<jelte> Amaranth, ah excellent, ta
<floater> so can someone tell me what all I need to set up to compile and run my cpp's in ubuntu. I installed the build-essential and when I try compile with gcc I get /tmp/cc41BIxM.o(.text+0xbc): In function `main':
<floater> and so on
<Guybrush|Numb> floater, those are compiler errors
<floater> ehm
<floater> you mean it isn't properly written cpp ?
<inc> anyone know why hoary made my sound card not found or busy?
<Guybrush|Numb> it could be missing libraries or something like that
<Amaranth> floater: What you just pasted is only telling where the error is, not the actual error.
<Guybrush|Numb> this is not the correct place
<floater> do I need to include .h after iostream and using namespace things ?
<Guybrush|Numb> this is not the correct place to ask
<rubixXx> well
<rubixXx> got it working
<domes> exit
<Amaranth> Guybrush|Numb: If he can't compile because of a missing package it's the correct place.
<Amaranth> If he has syntax errors it isn't though.
<floater> all error says "undefined references
<floater> well, it is a working cpp in a windows borland
* Amaranth facepalms
* Guybrush|Numb mumbles
<floater> and all the messages point to that /tmp/c...../
<Amaranth> just where the .o file is temporarily stored
<Guybrush|Numb> try to paste ONE undefined reference
<siridhar> my graphical interface wouldn't start. Does anyone know if this fixes it? --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xfree86
<rubixXx> how do i enable the root account
<rubixXx> i don't wanna use sudo, i wanna use su
<inc> sudo su
<rubixXx> screw that
<Guybrush|Numb> rubixXx: are you sure ? Thats the best part of ubuntu
<rubixXx> i wanna be able to log in as root
<floater> : undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, char const*)'  ...hmm it looks it whines about the code too maybe, but it could be because of missing library?
<inc> to wha?
<rubixXx> thats not the best part
<rubixXx> because anyone can break your system using sudo
<rubixXx> thats the WORST part
<siridhar> but they have to type a password
<Guybrush|Numb> anyone can break your system using anything you run as root too
<rubixXx> this is wierd though
<rubixXx> i never input a password
<rubixXx> and there isn't one...
<Guybrush|Numb> so you are widening the scope here
<jelte> rubixXx, it _is_ possible, i read about it somewhere, to enable the root account like normal
<jelte> but i forgot how, sorry... check the ubuntu wiki
<Guybrush|Numb> you just need to give it a password
<siridhar> I read in the forum that root pass is the same as your username's pass that you set up during installation
<inc> yup
<jelte> someone remind me, whats the keyboard shortcut for moving the cursor word by word in bash?
<inc> why would u want to log into the gui as root?
<siridhar> After fresh installation my graphical interface wouldn't start. Does this fix it? --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xfree86
<jelte> rubixXx, indeed, surely logging into the gui as root kinda defeats the purpose of security
* Guybrush|Numb thinks that if someone wants to shoot himself in the foot, i'm not the one who will object too much
<rubixXx> jelte, i don't....i su as root, but i like to have a root account for simple configurations
<hibbins> floater: seems like you need the stl...
<siridhar> or is there anything else I can do?
<Guybrush|Numb> siridhar, read the file /var/log/XFree86.log.0
<Guybrush|Numb> and check for errors
<inc> root is there you don't log in as root you su to root
<floater> hibbins ok... can you help me getting it someway.. I don't know where to look as I am also one of the linux newcomers
<inc> ubuntu is "rootless" lol
<Guybrush|Numb> =)
<floater> maybe I could check google for some hours and maybe come up with smth :S
<haffe> Guybrush|Numb: Xfree86.log? Doesn't ubuntu include xorg nowadays?
<jelte> rubixXx, just do 'sudo passwd root' and set a pw for root, then you are off and can do su
<Guybrush|Numb> warthy does not !?!
<siridhar> brb
<rubixXx> jelte, i havn't set up a sudo password, but there is one set, now this presents somewhat of a problem
<Welly> got a question - my desktop resolution is set to 1024x768, however the resolution for the login screen is much higher, i think 1280 x 1024. Where would I change the resolution for the login screen?
<jelte> rubixXx, use your own password for sudo... then set anothre for root
<hibbins> can i see the top of your cpp file?
<jdub> rubixXx: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<rubixXx> haha, jelte ty
<jdub> rubixXx: don't set a root password, just use sudo
<hibbins> floater: can i see the top of your cpp file?
<rubixXx> sorry i'm out of smokes and i'm very cranky in the morning
<Guybrush|Numb> rubixXx: consider 'sudo bash'
<floater> hold on
<haffe> Guybrush|Numb: ok.
<jelte> rubixXx, i just have two terminal launchers, one that launches a normal terminal and one that launches a root one... dont need a root account
<inc> anyone good with hardware?
<rubixXx> inc i am
<rubixXx> still new to the whole linux thing, thats why i decided to try a debian based system
<rubixXx> anyone have a link handy to some basic aptget commands
<Guybrush|Numb> haffe: Hoary features Xorg
<floater> ahh, it was actually in visual code.. including "using namespace std;" maybe I could try remove it and compile then
<floater> but I upload it as txt
<Guybrush|Numb> rubixXx google for APT-GET HOWTO
<inc> i got this crumby old fujitsu with crystal audio sound... hoary seems to find it but can't start it
<rubixXx> is there a nice little graphical tool for editing your computer's configuration
<binks> how do i change the permisions of a file
<haffe> sudo chmod
<binks> i need read write
<floater> hibbins: http://vk0.dk/vkprivupload/moxsybnt/yl4.txt
<Guybrush|Numb> binks: man chmod
<haffe> binks: sudo chmod +rw I think
<rubixXx> hmmm crappy old version of xchat
<binks> haffe mint cheers im getting on the ladder now :)
<spinifex> how do I find out what 'port number' my tablet pc digitizer is?
<rubixXx> upgrading this is my number one priority
<rubixXx> peace out all
<Guybrush|Numb> spinifex: clarify please
<hibbins> floater: and this doesn't compile?
<floater> hey I think the error was in the "using namespace std;" I compiled it without that and I got only few errors
<cavediver> Now i've booted the live-cd, installed grub and tried a grub-install /dev/hda but got this:
<floater> but... this still should work hmm
<floater> at least now
<cavediver> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<cavediver> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<inc> CS4231 soundcard not found or device busy
<floater> ahhh... higgins I try something, I come back to you soon if I still have problemms
<spinifex> well, the linux wacom project has a note "For tabletpc users, you will have to enable it with something like `setserial /dev/ttyS0 port x9530 autoconfig
<spinifex> I have seen several guides with different numbers for the port
<spinifex> I don't know what to put
<hibbins> floater: good.
<Guybrush|Numb> it's a serial port number, try from 0 to 7 =
<floater> well, after I compile it, how can I run it?
<floater> do I need to make a file of it first and then try run
<spinifex> I'm in ubuntu here because I didn't install the driver by their instructions, but rather just grabbed the 'wacom-tools' package, on advice from a friend.  I don't see how this is gonna work...  heheh..  wish I knew how to do this
<Guybrush|Numb> spinifex: i'm sorry i've no experience in the field, but anyway, there is no way to autodetect things on serial ports
<hibbins> floater: do you have a file called 'a.out'
<Guybrush|Numb> spinifex: not that i know, at least, so you should go by trial and error
<spinifex> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/wacdump
<spinifex> check the blue hilighted paragraph
<floater> hibbins: now it only says undeclared (first use this function) for "cout" "cin" and "endl" and nothing else...nope I don't have it in the dir where I run the cpp's at least
<Guybrush|Numb> spinifex: do you have other serial peripherals ?
<hibbins> floater: that's the file you will get if you manage to do a clean compile.
<Welly> hmm.. what is wrong with this - /list #wine* ?
<spinifex> I have a /dev/ttyS0.  I don't know what it is
<Welly> or /list #ubun* ?
<Guybrush|Numb> just try that 2 commands with /dev/ttyS0
<spinifex> /dev/input has 5 things
<Guybrush|Numb> just try that 2 commands with /dev/ttyS1
<floater> oh, I guess it didn't manage to compile it correctly
<Welly> I thought you could wildcard listings of channels?
<Guybrush|Numb> both of them
<spinifex> um, what about that hex number, does it matter what I put for that?
<hibbins> floater: can i see the error message?
<Guybrush|Numb> w8
<floater> yup,
<hibbins> floater: ok, let's see it.
<Guybrush|Numb> spinifex: which tablet you got ?
<spinifex> acer tmc302xmi
<spinifex> no wait, it's upgraded, 303
<spinifex> lol, a 302 with a 303's motherboard I mean
<spinifex> cuz it broke
<floater> hibbins: http://vk0.dk/vkprivupload/iaagclkq/error.txt
<hibbins> floater: you should leave the line 'using namespace std;' in the file.
<binks> anyone no how i can overcome this error in mplayer
<binks> Error opning/initialiseng the selected video_out (-vo) device
<floater> really, well then it gives the error I got before... says that thing on almost every line
<floater> I see I see...hmm probably I need some file somewhere
<hibbins> fl
<Guybrush|Numb> spinifex: try 'setserial /dev/ttyS0'
<gholen> HI, problem whith Xorg, I cant get the letters X and W to work, I use a laptop model Acer Aspire 1310
<hibbins> floater: let me see the error message with using namespace in the file
<floater> ok
<spinifex> omg, I think this guide might help http://www.umich2.com/files/2004/12/linux_on_the_ac.html
<floater> hibbins: http://vk0.dk/vkprivupload/ymavsxbz/error.txt
<Guybrush|Numb> spinifex: that should definitely help
* spinifex is gonna read and fiddle tomorrow, sleep time gnite
<Guybrush|Numb> good luck
<spinifex> thanks
<Guybrush|Numb> you welcome, let me know if u succeed
<hibbins> floater: try g++ instead of gcc
<rubixXx> any ideas on some sources that actually have up-to-date software repositories?
<Guybrush|Numb> you mean newer :)
<rubixXx> omfg, didn't even install any development software, using this sytem is gonna be a nightmare
<inc> lol
<Neil3> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<rubixXx> i mean whats the point of 2.0.4 xchat when there is version 2.4.x stable out?
<floater> sweet! it now only said warning about no new line at end... and it created a.out :) How do I execute this out file now? :D
<hibbins> just type a.out
<floater> bash: a.out: command not found
<inc> rubixXx upgrade it
<prego> Does hoary include the latest Xorg 6.8.2 yet?
<rubixXx> inc "xchat is up to date"
<hibbins> floater: ./a.out
<inc> hoary has xchat 2.0.8
<floater> fantastix thanks hibbins to the max !
<hibbins> floater: that was nothing...now start learning c++!!!
<floater> hmm what does actually that ./ do
<floater> why did I needed that :S
<rubixXx> ok, are there any graphical system confuration tools? or do i have to do it all by configuration file and gedit
<floater> it just tells the present directory?
<floater> it didn't understand the dir otherwise or smth?
<hibbins> floater: it makes sure that you look in the present directory. yes.
<floater> mkayz
<inc> well i'm probably going to put damn small linux back on here ubuntu doesn't like my sound card
<hibbins> floater: the other commands are in your PATH variable
<rubixXx> mine either
<t31> someone knows how to make xine play xine?
<rubixXx> this distro just turned me off to debian as well
<inc> debian rocks
<rubixXx> na
<t31> sorry quicktime
<rubixXx> don't see anything useful
<hibbins> floater: you could probably add the present directory (.) to the path. but i don't think that's recommended practise.
<inc> i wouldn't blame the problems on the distro
<rubixXx> lol i'm not
<floater> mm ok
<rubixXx> i'm just out of smokes i told ya
<inc> lol
<rubixXx> lol
<inc> nickin huh
<rubixXx> i like mandrake, but its too bloated
<AndyR> rubixXx, if you want xchat 2.4.1 use hoary(unstable)
<rubixXx> AndyR, i want an apt-get repository thats actually up-to-date
<AndyR> alot(most) here are
<prego> floater, hibbins, never ever put (.) to the path.
<AndyR> upgrade to hoary then
<prego> AndyR, how much unstable hoary is?
<AndyR> its not IMHO
<rubixXx> actually ubuntu's lack of included software is what inspired me to try it
<njan> has haory just reimplemented the xscreensaver lock dialog?
<mike998> it's not unstable, but you can expect stuff to break
<njan> s/haory/hoary/
<prego> AndyR, is it worthy to upgrade to hoary?
<jdub> njan: it has a new design, yes
<rubixXx> wtf is hoary
<AndyR> prego, very much so
<njan> jdub, I just almost had a heart attack.
<mike998> prego: sorry to butt in but yep - it's what got my wireless NIC working
<jdub> rubixXx: hoary is the current development branch
<njan> jdub, what's it done with?
<jdub> njan: just normal x calls and a little bit of xft for the fonts
<prego> AndyR, mike998 is it traumatic to upgrade to Hoary?
<gholen> HI, problem whith Xorg, I cant get the letters X and W to work, I use a laptop model Acer Aspire 1310
<mike998> nope
<hibbins> prego: why not?
<njan> jdub, cool. I'm glad someone's finally reimplemented it. No offence to jwz, but xscreensaver looks horrendous, especially for those of us who use linux in a business ;)
<mike998> just change your /etc/apt/sources.list references from warty to hoary
<prego> hibbins, someone could have let an script called "ls" in a directory, which could remove your files...
<mike998> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<njan> jdub, password box isn't big enough, though.. it only fits a third of my password :p
<jdub> njan: it's not really reimplemented, just patched
<stephank> In which package can I find utilities like dos2unix?
<njan> jdub, reimplemented, patched, changed, whatever ;)
<jdub> njan: there's work going on up in gnome to fix it super properly
<hibbins> prego: ok, a security thing. good.
<njan> jdub, rock :)
<jdub> njan: so xscreensaver config will be in gconf and everything
<njan> jdub, that's long, long, long, long overdue
<prego> hibbins, of course
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> hard to do right though
<njan> jdub, yup.
<njan> jdub, especially if you're security paranoid :)
<AndyR> prego, normally trouble free
<njan> jdub, which I am.. hence the heart attack when, on autopilot, I gave my password into a user interface which I suddenly realised wasn't the one I was used to seeing just after seeing enter :p
<njan> s/seeing enter/hitting enter/
<jdub> :)
<prego> AndyR, so, does Hoary already include latests Xorg release (I'm specially interested in the SiS driver update)
<njan> ty, anyway ;)
<binks> hey linux is great i having a ball never used it b4 today
<njan> binks, <3 linux :)
<AndyR> prego, Xorg yes
<jdub> prego: yes
<mike998> prego: hoary is updated very often
<mike998> like, once a day at minimum
<AndyR> hourly/minutely :)
<haffe> I don't know. Somehow it feels lika linux is a cheaper replica of osX. :D
<mike998> AndyR: yep... but I don't want to scare the poor fella
<rubixXx> binks, your gonna hate it soon
<AndyR> some days im doing 70mb of updates
<binks> lo prob butso far things work ish lots of reading thou didnt read this much at school
<AndyR> prego, bear in mind some things get broken for a day or 2 sometimes
<enplo> hello. i'm a debian user and i'm trying out ubuntu hoary, and i'm having problems with the installer. it cannot install neither lilo nor grub on mbr
<da_bon_bon> hey, is update from, warty to hoary a large download ?
<prego> AndyR, however... when is it expected that Hoary be the stable branch?
<binks> rubixx will i hate it enough to go back to xp
<flosch> hi
<carlos> daniels: around?
<hawkman> Could someone tell me howor where I can find info on how to map Mouse button 4 and 5 to go back and forward in firefox ?
<AndyR> freeze is coming soon, for release april 05
<enplo> is there any way to upgrade debian (testing) to hoary, or install warty and update to hoary?
<Guybrush|Numb> binks: don't thinks os
<Guybrush|Numb> binks: don't thinks so
<AndyR> hence v5.04
<da_bon_bon> hey, is update from, warty to hoary a large download ?
<tritium> enplo, it's possible, but ubuntu's installer is based on debian's installer
<Guybrush|Numb> enplo: warty -> hoary is possible
<jdub> da_bon_bon: pretty huge
<AndyR> da_bon_bon, yes quite
<prego> AndyR, perhaps I can wait until then ;-)
<enplo> i know, i just reinstalled debian and it's installer writes grub allright
<AndyR> is net connection damp string?
<da_bon_bon> jdub, AndyR: about how much, in mb ?
<AndyR> da_bon_bon, depends on what you have installed
<Guybrush|Numb> Almost as much as you have installed in warty, compressed
<da_bon_bon> AndyR: the complete warty system from the cd, nothing more nothing less.
<AndyR> i have done both upgrades and also downloaded snapshots of the hoary iso
<Guybrush|Numb> a complete CD then, da_bon_bon
<prego> So, almost *each* package is upgraded?
<da_bon_bon> Guybrush|Numb: ahhh, i'd rather wait for the warty release.
<rubixXx> contrib consists of lib packages right
<AndyR> its worth d/l at hoary iso
<Guybrush|Numb> da_bon_bon: that's what i'm doing, i can resist a couple months more
<mike998> I just took my laptop into work and used their fat pipe full of bandwidth for my hoary upgrade
<AndyR> download iso from http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/20050211/
<da_bon_bon> that a better idea ?
<da_bon_bon> the cd image has an installer and stuff ?
<tritium> or try the torrent
<AndyR> well worth using iso IMHO ive not seen anything broke today :)
<da_bon_bon> :)
<rubixXx> i'm likin this software package manager
<AndyR> esp worth doing if you are using more than 1 comp
<rubixXx> its nice and clean, lots of info
<da_bon_bon> rubixXx: is it something like synaptic ?
<AndyR> da_bon_bon, it is synaptic
<da_bon_bon> AndyR: i have no ubuntu installed currently, removed it just a few days ago.
<rubixXx> yep
<da_bon_bon> whats better - iso or updating ?
<Guybrush|Numb> that's not so hard then
<rubixXx> i just need to get a nice up-to-date source of debian packages
<da_bon_bon> rubixXx: then, whats so special about it /
<jelte> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/grub.conf ?
<AndyR> da_bon_bon, you can do a clean install from those iso's
<dwa_> i'm guessing you get the same result da_bon_bon
<scizzo> jelte: tried /boot/grub/?
<tritium> jelte, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lewis> hello
<popey> andyr: b00
<zad0> having problems installing GRUB with Array-3 installer on nForce3 Ultra S-ATA
<thoreauputic> just checking - has anyone had apt problems with Warty? gstreamer0.8-mad won't install ( several others as well )
* AndyR would like to make it clear that he has no connection with ubuntu or canonical, he is just a very keen user
<da_bon_bon> ok, i think i will get the iso. does the iso have an installer and all ?
<thoreauputic> the usual "you have requested an imposssible.." message...
<AndyR> popey, boo hoo
<jelte> thanks guys
<Guybrush|Numb> thoreauputic: be more specific
<AndyR> da_bon_bon, yes full installer
<jelte> grub is installed in the MBR right?
<AndyR> jelte, yes normally
<tritium> jelte, and when you edit it, run "sudo update-grub" after you're done
<lewis> is hoary any good
<MM2> is there a backup program to ubuntu with GUI?
<Guybrush|Numb> MM2: look on synaptic for "backup" in package descriptions
<jelte> tritium, well i'm going to try and make my machine dual boot... so going to install win2k on a spare partition, which will screw up my mbr. So then boot with cd into rescue mode and do "grub-install /dev/hda" i think...
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb, heh - OK after a new install, and apt-get upgrade, I find gstreamer0.8-mad cannot be installed with the message about an impossible request etc
<Guybrush|Numb> paste (in priv if necessary) the complete err msg plz
<tritium> jelte, yep
* jelte hopes i wont screw things up! ;-)
<lewis> does this work
<thoreauputic> also xdialog, dillo and others - Guybrush|Numb- wa theat for me re. pasting error?
<AndyR> jelte, that will work, ive done it a number of times
<tritium> lewis, yeah, Hoary is great
<thoreauputic> *was that
<Guybrush|Numb> yep, can't understand which error are you talking about
<jelte> AndyR, will ubuntu cd allow me to boot in rescue mode? and then use "chroot /mnt/sysimage" ?  or should i use another live cd like knoppix?
<lewis> 
<lewis> good
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb, hang on a sec and I'll reproduce it...
<lewis> i am downloading it now
<AndyR> jelte, i used ubuntu live cd
<MM2> Guybrush|Numb: I would like not to crawl all packages thru... if some1 knows allready nice package, it would be nice
<jelte> AndyR, ta... will give it a go a bit later
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb, sorry, another apt-get in progress, will have to wait for the lock file.. :(
<Guybrush|Numb> thoreauputic: i'm not going anywhere :)
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb, OK ;)
* thoreauputic might diappear as his dialup is about to be cut off :(
<thoreauputic> heh disappear...
<thoreauputic> like the "s" in my spelling
* tritium goes to a meeting...
<chillywilly> anyone know of any software on linux that will let you print multiple photos of different size on one page?
<Guybrush|eatin> be right back
<chillywilly> like a sheet of wallet size pictures or whatever
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|eatin, I can paste that error in #flood if you're there
<Guybrush|eatin> joinin
<thoreauputic> k
<Guybrush|eatin> there
<tritium> chillywilly, http://www.fogman.de/gpp/
<chillywilly> what about: http://www.tinyminds.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=49&page=1
<chillywilly> there ya go
<Guybrush|eatin> thoreauputic: what if you try to apt-get libidtag....
<chillywilly> that looks more user freindly
<chillywilly> your url that is
<da_bon_bon> AndyR: graphical or text ?
<haffe> Do you think gnome will be usable on a pIII 600 128 mb ram 8 mb grapics card, or should I stick with xfce?
<chillywilly> tritium: sudo apt-get install gnome-photo-printer :)
<tritium> chillywilly, I haven't used it.  I just saw it today, actually.  Anyway, I'll be back later.
<thoreauputic_> Guybrush|eatin, sorry my isp cut me off at the crucial moment...
<thoreauputic_> did you get the paste?
<thoreauputic_> OK he's eating.. *sigh*
<Guybrush|eatin> thoreauputic: got it
<Guybrush|eatin> thoreauputic: what if you try to apt-get install libidtag3....
<thoreauputic_> Guybrush|eatin, I've seen this with debian sarge/sid, but I didn't expect it with warty: tried to install the library- not installable either :(
<Guybrush|eatin> with which error ? :)
<thoreauputic_> :) similar... hang on...
<thoreauputic_> Guybrush|eatin, in #flood again...
<Guybrush|eatin> already there
<Welly> my desktop resolution is set to 1024x768, however the resolution for the login screen is much higher, i think 1280 x 1024. Where would I change the resolution for the login screen?
<Zotnix> Welly, I'm not sure that is even possible. GDM (the login screen) runs under X as well as Gnome.
<Zotnix> X sets the resolution.
<rubixXx> if i set ubuntu to a debian test apt-get mirror will that harm my system that much (if all goes well and upgrades work)
<Golfer> good morning people
<rubixXx> mornin
<binks> mornin
<stuNNed> rubixXx: i wouldn't mix repo's unless you know what you're doing really
<Zotnix> rubixXx, don't think it would be a good idea.
<Zotnix> rubixXx, the only time I personally ever mix packages from Debian is if Ubuntu doesn't supply it.
<stuNNed> everyone's aware of the hoary bug when run sound juicer it doesn't eject teh cd right? lol
<rubixXx> well actually i was thinking of upgrading my OS with debian mirrors
<rubixXx> are there some ubuntu apt-get mirrors for this?
<rubixXx> with the "testing" status
<Zotnix> rubixXx, hoary.
<stuNNed> rubixXx: if you do a full upgrade it *might* work
<chillywilly> (gnome-photo-printer:13845): GnomePrintCupsPlugin-WARNING **: iconv does not support ppd character encoding: ISOLatin1, trying CSISOLatin1
<Zotnix> rubixXx, it's as current as you can get.
<rubixXx> alright thats cool
<racoontje|clone> rubixXx, hoary is somewhere around debian unstable.
<racoontje|clone> except it isn't unstable.
<rubixXx> will i have to burn another cd, or can i just use mirrors
<rubixXx> ok
<stuNNed> mirrors
<rubixXx> can sum1 paste me their x.list file?
<racoontje|clone> rubixXx, I wouldn't try dist-upgrading using ubuntu repositories.
<racoontje|clone> There are some serious differences
<racoontje|clone> mainly python2.4 =! python =! python2.3
<racoontje|clone> which causes everything using python to break really
<Golfer> rubixXxjust xhange warty to hoary in yours
<comcor> silly question, but does anyone know how to get firefox to use esound for things like flash?
<racoontje|clone> rubixXx, what distro are you using now
<stuNNed> rubixXx: just change all names in 'warty' to 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list right guys?
<racoontje|clone> comcor, isn't that the plugins duty?
<racoontje|clone> stuNNed, only if he has ubuntu now
<stuNNed> ok racoon
<rubixXx> unbuntu 4.10 warty
<comcor> no clue, but I remember that debian had configuration screen for audio wrappers for firefox
<comcor> that ubuntu didn't have
<rubixXx> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<rubixXx> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<rubixXx> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<rubixXx> so those are ok?
<stuNNed> rubixXx: ALL of them lol
<stuNNed> change 'warty' to 'hoary'
<rubixXx> stuNNed, i used find/replace
<Josip> hello everybody, when I try to boot from HDD I get "Invalid System Disk", damaged MBR ?
<rubixXx> thank ya'll for putting up with me without smokes, you guys truly have patience
<Josip> I had Dual-Boot before, Win98 (first partition) and WinXP(second one). When I've formatted the first partition (Win98's one) the boot loader (some stupid Intel Boot Agent) got fooked up .
<Josip> I have no floppy-drive and no Ubuntu installed on the machine .
<Josip> how can I boot XP to make some backup and erase the whole disk then ?
<stuNNed> Josip: just boot from ubuntu cdrom and format all
<Josip> I need to backup first
<rubixXx> Josip, if you need to update you can backup xp files if you want from linux
<Josip> Well, I have no Ubuntu installed and I can't burn CDs with Ubuntu's LiveCD
<rubixXx> Josip, what are you in
<Josip> LiveCD .
<rubixXx> qtparted
<baluba> hi
<rubixXx> just make a new partition, put the files on that one and leave it alone when you install
<rubixXx> resize or delete a partition and make a new one, then copy your files to that one, really simple
<baluba> nautilus burning feature does also audio-cd?
<Josip> baluba, yes afaik
<Zotnix> baluba, no.
<Josip> well, I can't resize with the LiveCD
<Josip> and I haven't got WinXP cd here
<baluba> Zotnix, tnx
<Zotnix> Nautilus Burn only does ISO files to CD or data CDs
<Josip> Gnome Baker does
<Zotnix> If you want audio CDs I suggest poking around for something called "MrBurns" or "Graveman"
<baluba> well i use k3b but have the need to other non skilled users and that one require to be run as root
<stuNNed> gnomebaker supposed to be good i heard
<stuNNed> k3b sucks with it's need for root in install imho and can't run it with sudo, k3b-setup, that is
<DrNick__> hi
<Golfer> baluba it only requires root in warty
<Zotnix> I dunno. I don't use k3b
<baluba> Golfer, exactly
<Golfer> and to run k3b you simply type gksudo k3b
<stuNNed> Zotnix: use gnomebaker?
<Zotnix> stuNNed, nope. I use graveman.
<stuNNed> Golfer: i was talking about k3b-setup, where were you?
<rubixXx> don't use k3b
<rubixXx> its crap
<DrNick__> i just upgraded a hp notebook from warty to hoary. everything works fine (wooho, ubuntu rocks), except two things: cups and application startup times in gnome
<stuNNed> kd3 looks like a fscking candy cane imho
<stuNNed> kd3 kandy
<stuNNed> eh, kde*
<rubixXx> apt-get upgrade dist right?
<stuNNed> apt-get dist-upgrade
<rubixXx> ok ty
<DrNick__> cups refuses to start up, saying Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631
<DrNick__> sounds like a IPv6 problem to me, can anybody confirm this or knows the source of this problem?
<prego> Can I use gnomebaker in warty?
<prego> or graveman?
<Zotnix> Never tried... sorry :/
<baluba> btw i don't have neither of the twos in warty
<prego> Oh, gnomebaker is available for warty ;-) :http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/gnomebaker/releases/i386/gnomebaker_0.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<zeiter> anyone doesnt mind helping a newbie..yes i read the documentation but im still a bit lost
<DrNick__> hmm, another thing: my gnome session tages ages to start up. i log into gdm, then it takes about five minutes till the startup screen shows up. after that, (almost) everything works fine.
<Golfer> zeiter hello what are you needing
<zeiter> golfer: can I msg u?
<DrNick__> there's nothing eating my cpu, it's just a blank screen with my x cursor and gnome background color for five minutes.
<prego> DrNick__, perhaps wrong /etc/resolve.conf ?
<prego> DrNick__, I doubt it, anyway
<DrNick__> prego: hmm, resolving works... there's just one nameserver entry, but that's the right nameserver for our subnet.
<prego> DrNick__, create a new user and see if it also happens for her
<DrNick__> prego: hmm, ok
<LinuxJones> DrNick__, did you add any applets to the gnome panel by chance ?
<DrNick__> LinuxJones: yes, lots of :-)
<LinuxJones> DrNick__, was the update manager one of them ?
<LinuxJones> DrNick__, I had the same problem I removed Update-Manager applet and it got solved.
<DrNick__> LinuxJones: umm, no. i've got sticky notes, tomboy, this cpu speed monitor, network monitor, battery monitor, sound, time.
<prego> Does anyone know if it is easy to do UDF CDRW in warty?
<DrNick__> LinuxJones: but i can remove them and try again, thanks
<LinuxJones> DrNick__, GL :)
<onno> Maybe somebody can help me with this one: I use PHP and the GD library but apparently Ubunutu warty has a bug surronding php4-gd because I can't use it in PHP4
<onno> Anybody had simelar problem and how do I solve it?
<DrNick__> also, a java app (jar bundle) that worked fine before now takes about two minutes to start up. eclipse starts up instantly
<muscibot> hello every1
<muscibot> can someone help me?
<DrNick__> ok, i think i can solve these. thanks, linuxjones & prego
<LinuxJones> Anybody tried GnomeBaker on Ubuntu ??
<muscibot> whats that?
<LinuxJones> It looks awesome
<Zotnix> CD Burning app
<muscibot> ok
<prego> LinuxJones, But you have no way to create a custom CD data structure
<DrNick__> once again, concerning cups: is there some kind of known bug about cups startup and IPv6 or something else that prevents cups from starting
<prego> LinuxJones, just installed it
<LinuxJones> muscibot, a hot looking cd/dvd burning project
<onno> Does somebody know what to do to use the GD lib in php
<muscibot> Does any1 know of a program like Ghost Mouse for Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> prego, it is only @ version .3 but looks awesome
<stvn> muscibot: what does it do?
<eskilo> how do i bzip a directory?
<prego> LinuxJones, I would prefer Nautilus could import session...
<Welly> how would I go about upgrade firefox from 0.9 t o1
<Welly> ?
<muscibot> brb
<eskilo> get the package from debian.org Welly
<prego> eskilo, tar cvfj file.tar.bz2 directory
<Welly> ok cheers
<eskilo> or actually, if you upgrade to hoary i believe it's included Welly
<LinuxJones> prego, yeah
<LinuxJones> eskilo, or you can use file-roller
<Welly> oh right.. is hoary stable enough for general use?
<eskilo> thanks, i prefer command line.
<LinuxJones> eskilo, good man :D
<stvn> Welly: i use it for several months now without (too much) trouble
<Welly> oh ok.. when does it finally get released?
<prego> graveman ubunty i386 binary: ftp://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/graveman/graveman_0.3.6-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Zotnix> I use graveman
<Zotnix> I like it.
<Sav> I made a "apt-get dist-upgrade" and now my network wount start at all. Any ideas?
<Zotnix> Has some bugs with audio CDs though
<stvn> Welly: march IIRC
<Welly> ahh ok.. cool.. not far off
<Welly> i might hang on
<kzm> Hi all...
<muscibot> Sorry...I'm back
<kzm> I have a bit funny behaviour with my disk and badblocks
<stvn> Welly: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<kzm> Anybody with any experience with this?
<muscibot> stvn...ghost mouse is a prog that records your mouse and loops it..
<kzm> (And I finished mahjongg in 4:45, but the scores refuse to show :-)
<muscibot> I use it quite often but I hate windows and have switched over and now I cant get it to work
<stvn> muscibot: eh? how do you mean record/loop?
<crimsun> Sav: any more symptoms?
<muscibot> well it records the movements and clicks of your mouse and does that action continuously
<stvn> ah ok
<muscibot> very cool if you dont want to do things repetively
<Sav> crimsun, nope
<muscibot> i got it to work with cedega but it doesnt click it onl moves
<thesilverhand> anyone have java working in hoary?
<crimsun> thesilverhand: absolutely.
<Sav> crimsun, i dont gate my eth0 to show while doing ifconfig. I can see it in dmseg.
<stvn> muscibot: can't really help you with that, google for it, or write a macro to do the repetative stuff for you
<LinuxJones> muscibot, you mean kind of like a cron but for X ?
<thesilverhand> crimsun: I tried instructions on both forum howto and in the wiki...no luck
<crimsun> Sav: does ,,ip a'' show it's up?
<thesilverhand> any suggestions?
<muscibot> how do u write a macro
<LinuxJones> muscibot, there is xnee if you need that
<muscibot> a cron?
<crimsun> thesilverhand: which jre/jdk?
<muscibot> where do i get that?
<Sav> crimsun, im getting "Cant read /etc/network/interfaces" on startup. but the darn file is there
<LinuxJones> muscibot, xnee records xwindows outpuut to a file then you can call it to replay the recorded sections of xwindows
<crimsun> Sav: what are the permissions on it?
<thesilverhand> crimsun: tried jre1.4.2 as per forum howto, failed, then 1.5.0 as per wiki, failed
<crimsun> thesilverhand: "failed" how?
<muscibot> ok
<thesilverhand> crimsun: sun's java site still can't detect jre on my computer
<crimsun> thesilverhand: so it's a mozilla-firefox plugin issue?
<muscibot> and whats windowx? a windows emulator?
<thesilverhand> crimsun: yes
<LinuxJones> muscibot, from the website >> " Xnee is a suite of programs that can record, replay and distribute user actions under the X11 environment. Think of it as a robot that can imitate the job you just did."
<prego> (talking about cd burning apps) anyone has tested coaster in ubuntu?
<crimsun> thesilverhand: show me the symlink.
<crimsun> prego: no, but have you tried graveman?
<HaloGray> thesilverhand: Just download JRE manually
<HaloGray> thesilverhand: that way you don't need the site to detect if you have it installed or not
<muscibot> ok
<prego> crimsun, graveman seems not to import session.... Am I wrong?
<Sav> crimsun,  -rw-r--r-- root:root
<muscibot> thats linuxjones
<crimsun> prego: no idea, I use cdrecord directly.
<AndyR> prego, i use k3b
<muscibot> ag thanks^^
<BeTa> mmm... what tool runs to optimize the cpu frequency on ubuntu-ppc ? pbbuttonsd ?
<binks> can i use k3b in gnome
<HaloGray> thesilverhand: Have you seen this- http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre ?
<crimsun> binks: sure. installing it will download and install the necessary dependencies.
<H0lyD4wg> on my newly installed Ubuntu eth0 is not RUNNING . what could be the cause and how should i fix it?
<HaloGray> What does sudo ifconfig
<HaloGray> show you for eth0 ?
<prego> AndyR, I like the coaster-burn Idea: "no file manager inside- use Nautilus to drag files" (AFAIK)
<HaloGray> is there something even close to the power of nero for linux?
<floater> where are Applications Places and Desktop  gnome shortcuts located? I want to place them to the tab on the bottom instead
<AndyR> prego, i dont like burning coasters :)
<crimsun> Sav: you have tried debugging ,,sudo ifup eth0'' with strace -F -f ?
<AndyR> HaloGray, yes k3b
<HaloGray> isn't that happier under kde though?
<prego> HaloGray, you can use it under gnome, also
<HaloGray> neat
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, UP BROADCAST MULTICAST inet addr 10.0.0.3 Bcast 10.255.255.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<BeTa> first, this is an X tool... then a KDE one
<BeTa> the power of X is to be able to run kde tools on gnome for example :cb
<HaloGray> Seems to be up
<zeiter> ok guys, there is something weird, my sound only works in xmms....why?
* BeTa is wasting lines :/C
<HaloGray> can you type: ping 10.0.0.3
<HaloGray> and get a response?
<crimsun> zeiter: not even in the Test(s) of ,,gstreamer-properties''?
<NetwrkMonkey> zeiter, what type of audio?
<LechGlowiak> does anyone have got problem with libglib2.0-0?
<crimsun> LechGlowiak: not that I know of
<AndyR> HaloGray, it needs to install a fair few kde libs etc iirc
<AngryClip> when installing, is there anyway to use a previousley initalised swap?
<AngryClip> like you can in debian
<NetwrkMonkey> if it's cd audio, you might be missing the cable fromt he cd to the mobo
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, ping to 10.0.0.3 responds alright. pings to other hosts on the network say "dest host unreachable"
<LechGlowiak> I just cannot install anything what depends on it...i got newest avail version installed:/
<crimsun> AngryClip: sure, drop to a shell (alt+f2) and make it exists, then swapon
<crimsun> make sure^
<AngryClip> when in installation do I do that?
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: It would seem that your net information is off... subnet is 255.255.255.0 yet bcast is 10.255.255.255
<Sav> crimsun, "ifup: coulden't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<crimsun> AngryClip: if it's not available in expert mode, then do it as soon as the udeb for part* have been unpacked and loaded
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: That doesn't make sense... the bcast should be 10.0.0.255 if anything, but 10.0 isn't a private IP either
<HaloGray> Are you behind a router?
<crimsun> Sav: I presume /etc/network/interfaces is non-empty?
<HaloGray> Sav: try cat /etc/network/interfaces and be sure something is in there
<Sav> crimsun, got it working, it was an error in the interfaces file
<crimsun> Sav: excellent.
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, yes, and yes, there's something in there. changing bcast to 10.0.0.255 via ifconfig didn't solve it.
<HaloGray> Does your router use dhcp?
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, no, all the addresses are statically allocated.
<HaloGray> ahh, have another box you can look at the information on?
<bluefoxicy> I need to automate net one day and apparently adding it to /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work, plus htf do I make iptables rules apply on boot
<HaloGray> You'll need to have the same subnet and default gateway as every other box on your network
<HaloGray> the ip needs to be different, but not drastically
<HaloGray> I can tell you your range if you give me the subnet and default gateway
<bluefoxicy> I know
<AngryClip> what "installer components" do I need to load from the cd?
<bluefoxicy> when i reboot I have to run iptables and add the rules myself
<bluefoxicy> and also manually bring up eth0
<AngryClip> is all of them a good assumption
<floater> hey should those automatic updates be updated ?
<bluefoxicy> because it doesn't sake the fucking rules
<bluefoxicy> *save
<floater> after installing ubuntu hoary it says there is over 100mb to update right away
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, i have the right gateway and IP. where can i see what my subnet should be?
<AndyR> floater, yes
<floater> oh
<HaloGray> on another box running windows 98?/xp? or linux?
<floater> AndyR: do you know if I can move those "applications" "places" and "desktop" links in that one tab to the other tab?
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, yes, but what should i type when i'm there?
<AndyR> floater, what hoary source did you use to upgrade?
<HaloGray> It depends on which of the 3 you have....
<HaloGray> 98: start > run > command > ipconfig
<HaloGray> XP: start > run > cmd > ipconfig
<floater> none, I installed hoary as clean install
<HaloGray> linuxboy: open terminal > ifconfig
<AndyR> floater, where did you get hoary cd image?
<floater> from distrowatch.org
<AngryClip> can I run the "Auto-configure network with DHCP" script later, if so where is it. Or is my only option to run it in the installer
<AndyR> floater, thats first mistake :)
<floater> heheh and why is that
<binks> when i install k3b using the synaptic thingy how will i start k3b
<surrounder> binks: alt+f2 k3b ?
<AndyR> floater, you should have got it from http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/20050211/
<floater> I would like to modify my panels
<HaloGray> I search for k3b in synaptec and I don't find it... I'm running hoary though, is there a repository I have to add?
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, ok, it's 255.255.255.0
<HaloGray> That set up just doesn't make any sense... but ok then
<HaloGray> Can you ping another machine on your network?
<AngryClip> what script does the "Configure the network" dialoug run in the install? can I run it at a later date?
<sun_> how can i active that my cdroms are mounted automatically
<mike998> can I burn a cue/bin file using nautilus?
<H0lyD4wg> no. (there other machines have this setup and they're pinging each other without any problems)
<alexrait> I can't listen to wmv files.... I downloaded the essential codecs from the mplayer wbsite and installed them to /usr/local/lib/codecs then I've installed gxine... and told it where to find the codecs.. but neither totem nor gxine can't play wmv format
<alexrait> I mean they do play it but with no sound
<HaloGray> are you running hoary?
<HaloGray> alexrait I mean
<scizzo> alexrait: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: Try bringing the interface down and then back up again
<HaloGray> sudo ifdown eth0
<HaloGray> sudo ifup eth0
<alexrait> HaloGray, yes.. I have hoary..
<HaloGray> also, it has a different ip from anything else on the network right?
<HaloGray> hoary has sound issues :D
<HaloGray> actually it isn't hoary per say, but the latest version of esd that hogs the sound card
<HaloGray> open a terminal and type killall esd
<HaloGray> then try and play a movie and see if you get audio
<alexrait> I did it already... doesn't help
<HaloGray> all of your audio is turned up?
<alexrait> HaloGray, yes.. I can't listen to mp3
<crimsun> only mp3s?
<alexrait> I can listen to wma format with a compiled mplayer.. but there I can't see the video :)
<alexrait> wmv I mean
<HaloGray> what are your players set to use for audio?
<HaloGray> as I have issues with oss on hoary as well
<HaloGray> I have to use alsa or nothin
<HaloGray> and alsa only works if esd is killed
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, ifdown didn't bring it down. bringing it down via ifconfig and back up with ifup didn't solve it.
<HaloGray> why didn't ifdown bring it down?
<HaloGray> Did it give an error?
<alexrait> HaloGray, it doesn't matter what I choose.. I still can't hear anything... and that's only with wmv..
<HaloGray> and mp3?
<fordfan753> lib problems?
<alexrait> HaloGray, mp3 is ok..
<alexrait> with esd.
<HaloGray> Running hoary, I followed this guide to the T to install mplayer: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<HaloGray> only difference being that I used the modern codec files and installer instead of the one in the guide
<HaloGray> I get sound and video out of wmv files
<HaloGray> So check it over and see if there's a step there you haven't done
<alexrait> I saw that script... Before compiling mplayer, I installed all but x-window-system-dev..
<alexrait> can it be that this is the reason I can't see video?
<alexrait> I didn't want to install it since it's about 50 MB..
<HaloGray> kind of doubt it... but I'm surprised you can get a gui without that
<alexrait> I don't have gui... didn't compile with --enable-gui
<HaloGray> I'd double check that your codecs are in the right place
<HaloGray> oh ok
<sun_> how can i let my cdroms are mounted automatically?
<rubixXx> yay it worked
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, ifdown does bring it down now. ifup brings it up but says SET fail on drive eth0; invalid argument. . still can't ping the other hosts.
<rubixXx> yay it worked woop woop
<tritium> chillywilly, okay, I'm back.
<HaloGray> can you ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<chrissturm> when using polypaudio, do i use the esd sink with gstreamer or do i need a polypaudio sink?
<crimsun> chrissturm: by default, polypaudio is configured to accept esd, so you don't have to reconfigure anything.
<crimsun> chrissturm: that's why polypaudio is known as a "drop-in" replacement for esound.
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, yes
<chrissturm> crimsun: i thought so, but it doesnt seem to work. i am using muine, but xmms also doesnt play
<HaloGray> but you can't ping your own IP on eth0 ?
<crimsun> chrissturm: make sure polypaudio is actually running
<crimsun> chrissturm: and that the sound applications are still configured to use esd
<tritium> crimsun, have you switched from esd to polypaudio?
<chrissturm> crimsun: do you know if muine uses the gstreamer settings?
<inc> sup peeps
<crimsun> tritium: in early January, yes.
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, i can ping my own ip, but not those of other hosts.
<inc> yo crimsun.. i'm still having issues with that sound card hah
<crimsun> chrissturm: no, muine is compiled to use the xine-lib backend (the gst backend is deprecated for muine)
<sig_ubuntu> My battery life is getting sucked to nothing
<sig_ubuntu> only been running 3 minutes and I'm at 72%
<chrissturm> crimsun: interesting, i thought most apps are moving in the other direction
<crimsun> chrissturm: in what other direction, directly to alsa-lib's dmix/dsnoop/asym?
<tritium> sig, do you have powernowd installed and working?
<sig_ubuntu> yeah it's installed
<crimsun> inc: what sort?
<chrissturm> crimsun: i thought gst is the direction to go.
<chrissturm> for new gnome media apps
<sig_ubuntu> tritium: I'm less than 68% now
<sig_ubuntu> wtf?
<crimsun> chrissturm: gst is orthogonal to the actual sound backend, actually.
<inc> i upgraded to hoary and i get this during start upCS4231 soundcard not found or device busy
<crimsun> chrissturm: gst is capable of using oss, esd, alsa, nas, jack, ...
<chrissturm> crimsun: i have default polypaudio config, and it seems that it doesnt accept esd connections
<jdub> chrissturm: it does
<crimsun> chrissturm: the default absolutely does, I just tested on a brand new hoary install.
<tritium> sig_ubuntu, could be you have a bad battery
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, i can ping my own ip, but not those of other hosts.
<jdub> chrissturm: gstreamer is a multimedia library, not a sound daemon
<chrissturm> crimsun: must be something weird with my setup
<sig_ubuntu> tritium: new laptop I highly doubt that
<sig_ubuntu> PowerNowd encountered and error and could not start.
<crimsun> inc: cat /proc/asound/modules
<tritium> sig_ubuntu, sounds like part of the problem
<chrissturm> crimsun: i understand that. i was just wondering why muine moved from gst to xine
<jdub> chrissturm: it was always based on xine
<sig_ubuntu> tritium: yeah looking into dmesg for errors
<jdub> chrissturm: only recently has it been ported to gstreamer
<inc> crimsun: nothing
<Amaranth> totem?
<crimsun> inc: "nothing" meaning the file doesn't exist, or...?
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: If you can ping your own eth0 ip that means that the device is working
<tritium> sig_ubuntu, you probably need to load a module like speedstep_ich and cpufreq_userspace, or whichever applies to your hardware
<inc> yeah file does not exist
<HaloGray> the problem is in your net configs
<inc> he is my lsmod if it helps http://minimzx.com/lsmod1.txt
<HaloGray> are you SURE that your subnet and default gateway are the same as on your other boxes?
<chrissturm> jdub: i was referring to crimsun saying gstreamer is deprecated and xine lib is used now
<chrissturm> jdub: in muine
<donpaolo> Hi guys! I installed ubuntu on a no-networked pc, and now I want to set the network configuration. How do I config the network parameters (gateway, etc.)? Thank you!
<donpaolo> (there isn't a etherconf package)
<HaloGray> donpaolo: type ifconfig -a and see if you have an eth0 interface already
<HaloGray> it may have detected the card even though nothing was active
<baluba> donpaolo, ubiquitous
<davyd> does anyone know about Ubuntu Hoary and iPods
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, yes.
<davyd> and why it happily mounts and umounts and mounts and umounts and mounts and umounts this thing
<donpaolo> HaloGray: yes, I have a eth0 interface
<donpaolo> baluba: what is ubiquitous?
<davyd> destroying system interactivity in the process
<HaloGray> donpaolo: the easiest way to go about setting it up then would be to go through gnome
<HaloGray> there's a network config wizard
<Amaranth> davyd: hmm, is the iPod on or off when you start this?
<Amaranth> err, when you hook it up
<donpaolo> HaloGray: let me see...
<davyd> Amaranth: on
<jdub> it's the other way around... anyway.
<Amaranth> davyd: Does anything come up on the iPod when it does this?
<rubixXx> how do i add a device to /etc/fstab
<davyd> Amaranth: sure, it says "Do not disconnect"
<davyd> hotplug finds it
<davyd> device nodes are created
<Amaranth> heh
<davyd> it even mounts it
<davyd> and then for some reason I haven't yet worked out
<inc> crimsun: you get that?
* Amaranth screams "WAR!" and hides behind jdub ;)
<davyd> decides to remove the device nodes
<davyd> without cleanly unmounting the filesystem
<jdub> chrissturm: other way around
<davyd> then starts again
<Amaranth> davyd: Yeah, nasty sounding bug that could damage the iPod.
<davyd> Amaranth: I've only just reformatted it
<davyd> so I don't mind too much about filesystem damage
<Amaranth> davyd: Well, gnome-volume-manager is the one that automounts it, iirc
<Amaranth> davyd: kill -9 that ;)
<chrissturm> jdub: thought so
<davyd> Amaranth: interesting
<acs> hello
<baluba> davyd, http://carlos.pemas.net/blog/20041024002.html
* H0lyD4wg is absolutely sure.
<davyd> Amaranth: that might explain why it seems that two things are trying to get at my iPod
<chrissturm> hmm, i have /usr/bin/polypaudio running, i think with standard config, but esd doesnt work. what can i check?
<Amaranth> what else would?
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: I'm not terribly sure where else to go... it seems to me that the device definately works.
<mjr> hmm, probably not necessary to kill gnome-volume-manager, just tell it not to automount removable drives
<Amaranth> hotplug creates the device in the system and gnome-volume-manager uses that as a signal to mount it
<davyd> Amaranth: not sure
<HaloGray> Perhaps ping is disabled on your network?
<HaloGray> Do you have the dns servers set up?
<davyd> but it looks damned like something else is trying to play with it too
<Amaranth> probably a couple extra layers in there too, like hal
* davyd will continue to experiment in 5 minutes
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, i haven't got DNS yet, but afaik it shouldn't matter since i'm using ip-addresses
<tritium> crimsun, the final decision was not to include polypaudio in gnome 2.10, correct?
<chrislo> hi #ubuntu . I have a printer in the office. I know the IP address, how do I add it as a printer to ubuntu ?
<HaloGray> DNS is not the same as dhcp
<HaloGray> dns stands for domain name servers, and those resolve domain names : www.google.com into ips
<HaloGray> without that you can't do very much online
<Amaranth> HaloGray: I don't have one of those right now, I'm doing fine. :)
<Amaranth> The IP address for dnsstuff.com and a hosts file are all I need.
<HaloGray> Amaranth: do you have dhcp?
<jelte> hiya... is it me, or is the loudest the volume in ubuntu goes, not that loud at all?
<Amaranth> HaloGray: I'm on dialup.
<HaloGray> ah
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: this is google's ip, try http://64.233.187.99/
<donpaolo> HaloGray: apparently I set all in gnome, but it doesn't work. I have set my ip, the gateway ip, te dns's,... where do I set the routing?
<BeTa> how does ubuntu manage the cpu frequency ?
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, i know. DNS is irrelevant right now: no point in resolving domain-names to ip-addresses if i can't do anything with the ip-addresses.
<tritium> chrislo, Computer->System Configuration->Printing
<_greg> hello ubunto fellows, i have problems installing ubunto on a SATA disk, it seems like the default kernel doesn't recognize my sata controller, any ideas ?
<rubixXx> i'm having problems getting my soundcard working
<tck> has anyone managed to patch an orinoco card to run in rf mon. mode?
<BeTa> _greg: have you ever tooken a look in the boot options ?
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: can your other ip's ping eachother?
<BeTa> _greg: there are options for special SATA hard drives I think
<_greg> BeTa: yes, but i can't find parameters for sata
<chrissturm> in my polypaudio config, do i need to uncomment the load module line for also or is the add-autoload-sink enough?
<HaloGray> donpaolo: the actual configs that gnome is a front end for are /etc/network/interfaces
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, yes.
<BeTa> _greg: I'll try to check it... wait a second
<HaloGray> you can open that and look at it to be be sure gnome set everything properly
<HaloGray> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<donpaolo> HaloGray: but isn't there in ubuntu a debian way to config network? I remember that in the install process it asked for the network parameters... Where is that?
<rubixXx> i'm having problems getting my soundcard tow ork
<rubixXx> emu10k1 is installed but not functioning
<HP_Owner> Hi all. I've been trying to get usb automounting to work with custom kernels, but still cant do it. can anyone help?
<rubixXx> plus i don't have any codec for mp3 files
<muscibot> i cant find Xnee
<HaloGray> I'm not sure, but all that wizard would have done was edit the same file :)
<Matrix_Soul> can anyone help me??
<muscibot> linuxjones, where can I get it?
<BeTa> _greg: have you tried to find you SATA controller in the list you get pressing F6 at the boot time ?
<Matrix_Soul> since I installed hoary I dont hear anything
<BeTa> Matrix_Soul: visit a specialist ;c)
<HaloGray> Hey, it's that something awful guy :P
<_greg> BeTa: i have a via k8m800 chipset so i guess i have an via sata controller, right? and i can't find a via controller in the list (F6)
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, yes, other hosts on that network can ping each other.
<HaloGray> H0lyD4wg: I'm not really sure what to tell you from here then... it certainly seems the card is in working order but perhaps not
<CarlK> ubuntu uses xfree86, right?
<HaloGray> hoary uses x.org I'm not sure about warty
<det> Why would someone want to use ubuntu over vanilla debian?
<CarlK> thats good enought for me
<manobes> warty uses the last XFree release
<HaloGray> debian hasn't been updated in a long time?
<det> well, Debian sid
<floater> what was the other text-based web-browser other than lynx?
<manobes> det: it's got better support than sid.
<Gagatan> floater: links
<manobes> floater: elinks
<floater> none of them
<CarlK> is hoary good enough for me to isntall it on my GF's box?
<floater> some w8m or smth like this... the one in ubuntu
<HaloGray> no, hoary has some off audio problems
<det> manobes: I dont know what that means exactly
<det> manobes: any examples?
<H0lyD4wg> floater, w3m
<HaloGray> stick with warty and use the back ports project to get the latest software
<CarlK> rats...
<floater> ah yeu tx
<HaloGray> donpaolo: After you configured eth0... did you try and bring it up?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: I configured in gnome and exited the config program. do I have to restart it?
<meuserj|work> det, I think it has a much better community than debian.. it's a lot easier to get involved.
<det> How is it that "Most software in debian repositories is in Ubuntu"?
<Guybrush|workin> most of it has been brought in ubuntu repositories
<det> meuserj|work: interesting, how long has ubuntu been around?
<daniels> carlos_: pong
<R0bNyc> What happens if theres a debian package in its stable repository so that means its not in Ubuntu Hoary ?
<meuserj|work> det, only since august... but in that short time, the community around Ubuntu has grown incredibly fast
<carlos> daniels: I just reinstalled my powerbook laptop
<carlos> daniels: with a hoary cd daily build
<daniels> carlos: from today?
<carlos> daniels: yesterday
<carlos> daniels: X.org only lets me use 640x480 by default
<HaloGray> donpaolo: type sudo ifdown eth0
<HaloGray> then type sudo ifup eth0
<HaloGray> and see if it takes the new settings
<det> meuserj|work: I can't find any information on the website, What was the motivation for starting Ubuntu?
<meuserj|work> det, another advantage (at least for GNOME users) is that ubuntu is very gnome-centric
<carlos> I need to add the horizontal and vertical ranges so I'm able to use 1152x768
<website> det, to have a stable and secure system for desktop
<HP_Owner> nobody knows what is needed in the kernel for automounting to work?
<website> HP_Owner, ???
<Guybrush|workin> det: with debian-like flexibility
<det> website: so basicly sid without the instability?
<website> HP_Owner, what do you mean with "automount"?
<HaloGray> is there any sort of software firewall like kerio for linux?
<website> det, basically it is a sid with more features
<HP_Owner> website, i've installed a custom kernel, but usb devices(although detected by hal-device-manager) aren't mounted
<tritium> HaloGray, firestarter, maybe
<website> det, i'm coming from 4 years of sid
<det> website: more features?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: doing the ifup it told me: error for wireless request "Set encode"... what does it mean?!?
<website> det, yep
<HaloGray> is this a wireless interface?
<website> starting with xorg
<donpaolo> HaloGray: no!
<HaloGray> lol
<det> website: I thought Debian is waiting for release to add Xorg
<website> HP_Owner, maybe you didn't compile the usb section
<HaloGray> hang on a moment
<donpaolo> HaloGray: No
<daniels> carlos: whoohoo :\ please send me full Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf
<meuserj|work> det, well, it was started by Mark Shuttleworth, who is very involved with the OSS community... I'm not sure of his specific motivations though.
<det> Does ubuntu support AMD64?
<website> det, yes i think so.. but debian is better for desktop
<HP_Owner> website, i've enabled the various usb things, but still no luck. i dont see anything specific for automounting
<website> det, yes it supports
<carlos> daniels: do you want a bug report or direct mail?
<det> Well, that is better than Debian, I suppose :)
<website> HP_Owner, automounting is not a feature of the kernel
<HaloGray> try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<website> in ubuntu it is done by utopia system
<meuserj|work> det, yes, Ubuntu has supported AMD64 from the beginning, I use it on my home computer
<det> I think I will set aside some space and try it out
<HaloGray> ifdown/ifup may work after it?
<website> HP_Owner, install precompiled kernel
<tritium> det, awesome :)
<HP_Owner> website, oh right. so what is my kernel missing so that my usb pen gets mounted automatically?
<website> det, i instaleld it after 4 years of sid, only one day, and thei deleted... debian..
<website> HP_Owner, maybe usb mass storage
<HP_Owner> website, with stock ubuntu kernels, i cant boot with acpi
<priest> is it posible to configure postfix to -send- mail trough a relay smtp with password on the relay-server?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: ok, it got it! But it still doesn't see the net! it only ping the gateway and the local net
<Guybrush|workin> det: won't regret it :)
<det> I wonder, how is it that "most software in the Debian repositories is in Ubuntu"?
<website> my memory pen is automounted (it is not a feature by the kernel but utopia system utopia = udev + hotplug " i think")
<det> Does Ubuntu have independant package maintainers?
<Guybrush|workin> det: what is strange about it ?
<HaloGray> well if it can ping the gateway then that's a good thing :)
<HaloGray> try: ping 64.233.187.99
<det> Guybrush|workin: Debian has a lot of package maintainers
<HaloGray> that's googles address... lets see if you can get there
<website> HP_Owner, install a precompiled kernel... and then test your pen
<det> Guybrush|workin: is Ubuntu an entire fork with seperate maintainers?
<tritium> det, not a fork
<website> det, ubuntu is not a fork
<HP_Owner> website, yeah i've got 2.6.8 installed and when i boot it it's perfect. but i',m running a laptop, and the kernel only boots with acpi=off, which is no good
<website> it's a complementary project
<daniels> carlos: preferably bug report; it's harder for those to get lost ;)
<meuserj|work> det, ubuntu contributes it's changes to the debian community and vice-versa
<njan> HP_Owner, have you tried acpi=noirq?
<rubixXx> hmmm
<njan> HP_Owner, I had some problems with older ubuntu kernels which that fixed
<rubixXx> i can't play back mp3 files in rythmbox, it says the format not supported
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx, that's in the FAQ
<HP_Owner> njan, no i could give that a go. does that not switch acpi off altogether?
<carlos> daniels: perfect, If I don't have time today, will send it on Monday (leaving in a couple of hours)
<rubixXx> alright
<donpaolo> HaloGray: it doesn't ping that ip
<rubixXx> i'll glance at it, ty Guybrush|workin didnt know there was an faq
* Se7h back
<det> Does Ubuntu support the nvidia xserver/kernel module in packaged form?
<det> (on AMD64 even)?
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx: it's on the channel topic
<HaloGray> but it pings the gateway?
<meuserj|work> det, yes
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx: so you don't have to search for it
<daniels> carlos: ok, awesome.  thanks a lot, dude.
<meuserj|work> det, I use that at home too
<carlos> daniels: no, thanks to you!
* tritium is off to see the wizard...
<davyd> hmm, I wonder if it's an error with USB2...
<rubixXx> after just getting this distro installed, are there any nice repositories that have extra, unincluded software that might be of use?
<chrissturm> how do i let polypaudio reload its config?
<rubixXx> Guybrush|workin, thank you man, those people in #debian are SOOOO rude
<HaloGray> donpaolo: be sure this line is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx: check for universe and multiverse
<HaloGray> auto eth0
<HaloGray> then reboot and see what happens :)
<rubixXx> would i be wasting your time if i inquired the difference between the 2 (if not then i do i do)
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx: you welcome, but remember to check all the docs before asking anyway :)
<HaloGray> one thing that I have noticed about the ubuntu community... the assholes are definately few and far between
<Guybrush|workin> different levels of  "broadness"
<dr_willis> HaloGray,  lol.
<dr_willis> Theres a few in here every so often.
<HaloGray> A lot of linux communities have their share of slashtrolls, but in the channels and on the forum it's very friendly
* manobes yells at people just to be contrary
<dr_willis> But at least the docs and other help sites are written where beginners can understand them when they are told to RTFM.
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx i suppose those two are somewhere on the docs since i read of those somewhere
<HaloGray> I'm really impressed with the community, and it was a big part of me sticking with ubuntu
<HaloGray> since it's one of the first that I could actually get answers to all my noobie questions :)
<shock> :)
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<dr_willis> HaloGray,  its a decent disrto. A little Paranoid about Security in ways taht can be a little confuseing to newbies when compared to other Distros. But thats excueseable.
<rubixXx> i do have one question i've been unable to find...does ubuntu by default install nvidia drivers or do i have to (i only get 1-200 fps with glxgears)
<Guybrush|workin> dr_willis: that's one of the best points :)
* Guybrush|workin does not know about nvidia
* Guybrush|workin does use ATI 
<dr_willis> rubixXx,  you need to install them
<stvn> rubixXx: it doesn't do by default
<rubixXx> HaloGray, so far ubuntu or mandrake are some of the best newbie distros, if you got an extra machine try doing a lfs install, it will teach you much
<rubixXx> ok, its just the nv drivers
<stvn> yep
<HaloGray> rubixXx: I used arch before I used ubuntu
<carlos_> hello... my english is very bad... but i need run the partition of windows.
<dr_willis> ubuntu is one of the first disrtos ive ever gotten that ati drivers working in. :P
<shock> *cry* i needed to install suse on a computer :( - didnt get the teledat x120 usb to run on any other distro
<shock> :((((
<HaloGray> I know the basics... but once in awhile I have silly questions that are actually kind of hard to google around for
<davyd> bingo, it's gorram usb2
<stvn> carlos_: you want to run windows? or you want to access the data of windows from ubuntu?
<shock> or u wat to boot into windows?
<rubixXx> the only thing i dislike is the debian irc communities rudeness and arogance
<rubixXx> i complement their distro and get a kickban
<shock> agrees
<stvn> hehe
<HaloGray> It's a major part of most most irc communities :P
<rubixXx> never experienced it anywhere else but slack
<carlos_> i want run windows.
<shock> and ubuntu
<shock> =)
<planner> carlos_: can't you boot windows from Grub?
<HaloGray> carlos_: You installed windows first right?  Now you want the option to boot to it on start up?
<acs> can anyone tell me if thre is like a default password for root
<planner> carlos_: just press ESC and a boot menu will show up. There should be a windows option there
<carlos_> yes... install windows first.
<acs> I am at the terminal using the su command to change to root
<CarlK> speaking of audio, whats with the drum soundtrac that plays 24x7?
<dr_willis> acs,  root is disabled by default - as your user use 'sudo passwd' to set his password.
<acs> and I get a Authentication failure
<planner> acs: no, but you can gain a root shell by 'sudo -s' or 'sudo su'
<carlos_> the option of windows appear but no boot.
<Guybrush|workin> acs: or better yet, do not use root and use sudo
<acs> ok
<acs> thanks
<HaloGray> carlos_: I'm surprised the auto installer didn't set it up for you, but the menu options for GRUB are in this file - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rubixXx> sudo is cool, but i just like being able to use root from a terminal then exit back into user mode
<HaloGray> type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<manobes> rubixXx: sudo bash?
<acs> can u tell me a list of the basic commands of linux, because I am reading this book on linux that has a few commands
<linuxfly> any lpi here
<linuxfly> any lpi here
<Guybrush|workin> rubixXx you cal always use "sudo bash" to get a shell with root powers :)
<acs> but it doesn't explain all the options
<Guybrush|workin> *cal->can
<rubixXx> really
<Guybrush|workin> gotta go now
<planner> carlos_: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and report the paragraph starting with 'title windows' or something like that
<Guybrush|workin> cya later
<rubixXx> i should unset the root password then
<rubixXx> any ideas on that
<donpaolo> HaloGray: auto eth0 is there. there is some line about dns-nameserver. Should it stay there?
<HaloGray> donpaolo: Does it have 2 ip addresses by it?  Or at least 1?
<lazzaro> hi folks !
<carlos_> i am will read it.
<lazzaro> (qualche italiano ?)
<planner> acs: start info to see some basic commands
<donpaolo> HaloGray: It has one
<planner> lazzaro: some of them :)
<acs> planner, how do I start it?
<acs> just type info?
<planner> acs: yes
<donpaolo> HaloGray: the ip it has is the same I have in /etc/resolv.conf
<chrislo> i added repositories to apt.sources as described in ubuntuguide.org. Will it cause me problems later when I upgrade to a new ubuntu version ?
<rubixXx> how do i disable the root account?
<planner> acs: if you want to see information on a specific command, you can also try 'man <command>', or open the Gnome help and select Man pages
<HaloGray> that's fine I believe, so long as it isn't 127.0.0.1 it's probably right
<lazzaro> how can i upgrade my warty to hoary ? what repository i must put in my source.list ?
<lazzaro> any idea ?
<planner> rubixXx: something with passwd.. wait a sec
<acs> planner, ok thanks :)
<HaloGray> 4.2.2.2 is a public dns server so you can use that if you want to be sure it's right
<Amaranth> rubixXx: passwd -l root
<Amaranth> rubixXx: err, sudo passwd -l root
<det> What version of GCC does ubuntu use?
<planner> that's it
<lazzaro> how can i upgrade my warty to hoary ? what repository i must put in my source.list ?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: But the ubuntu pc can't see outside the gateway!
<HaloGray> did you reboot?
<chrislo> det: gcc (GCC) 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)
<Amaranth> lazzaro: replace warty with hoary in your sources.list
<chrislo> det: that's what I've got anyway
<det> I see
<bumperland> hate to be a pain ... but what is the command to upgrade ?
<HaloGray> dist-upgrade
<rubixXx> apt-get dist-upgrade
<donpaolo> HaloGray: yes
<bumperland> thanks
<HaloGray> is your router set up for dhcp?
<lazzaro> tnx to all
<det> Why not GCC 3.4?
<HaloGray> Meaning, have you had to set up ips on your other computers?
<HaloGray> Because it almost sounds like the router is blocking out your ubuntu pc... if it can ping the router it should be able to get anywhere else if the router lets it
<twosharp> hi =)
<donpaolo> HaloGray: the gateway connets via a modem, and all the local net connects throug ethernet cables
<twosharp> how can i exit X so i can install the nvidia drivers??
<HaloGray> ok, but did you have to set up a static ip (manually configure the ip) on your other net connects?  Or did the gateway do it for you automatically?
<HaloGray> your other local computers I mean
<donpaolo> HaloGray: the gateway runs shorewall, but I can't see anything dropped from 192.168.0.150
<donpaolo> all ip in the local net are static
<HaloGray> just to confirm, you can ping the ubuntu's address, it can ping other local addresses, and it can ping the gateway?
<twosharp> anyone here knows howto exit X so i can install the nvidia drivers??
<HaloGray> but it can't ping anything outside the gateway, like 4.2.2.2
<sig_ubuntu> twosharp: init3
<trans_err> are there any tips on how to get KDE apps to behave in gnome-- they seem to work well the other way around... I want to give amarok a try
<donpaolo> HaloGray: all pings work in the local net
<twosharp> sig_ubuntu: in run?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: outside the local network, the ubuntu pc doesn't see anything
<sig_ubuntu> as root
<sig_ubuntu> sudo -s
<twosharp> k
<sig_ubuntu> then: init3
<s1amson> he'll still need to edit the  config file
<twosharp> thnx
<Riddell> trans_err: what doesn't behave?
<trans_err> Riddell: appearance, and stability
<s1amson> twosharp:  ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6629/README.txt
<Riddell> trans_err: apearance you can install kde-artwork-themes and change the theme to something nicer
<donpaolo> HaloGray: wait! the tracepath command doesn't see the gateway!
<Riddell> trans_err: it shouldn't all be just as stable, report and problems to bugs.kde.org or bugs.ubuntu.com as you feel appropriate or notify me
<sig_ubuntu> twosharp: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<s1amson> o0o a condensed version :] 
<trans_err> Riddell: where are the kde-artwork-themes... they aren't in the standard ubuntu repos...
<twosharp> ok thnx
<donpaolo> HaloGray: thoug the route command gives: "default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0" (second line)
<HaloGray> ah, the default gateway isn't set then
<HaloGray> At least it doesn't appear to be
<trans_err> Riddell: don't worry i got it
<Riddell> trans_err: kdeartwork-style in universe
<donpaolo> HaloGray: how do I set?
<trans_err> Riddell: got it! thanks
<Riddell> s/shouldn't/should/ in my previous comment
<HaloGray> under eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<HaloGray> add this line: gateway  <some_IP_Address>
<carlos_> HaloGray, Planner => i don't see the paragraph "windows" in  the /boot/grup/menu.lst
<josue> good morning everyone
<HaloGray> you installed windows first, on the first partition, on the master hard drive right?
<planner> good evening :-)
<carlos_> in the hda1, frist partition.
<donpaolo> HaloGray: the gateway line is there, with the correct 192.168.0.1 arg
<HaloGray> # Windows Partition           Windows NT/2000/XP
<HaloGray> root            (hd0,0)
<HaloGray> savedefault
<HaloGray> makeactive
<HaloGray> chainloader     +1
<josue> hoping someone can help me,
<HaloGray> Ooop... should eb #Windows Partition as first line
<josue> i've got a problem with memory usage in hoary
<HaloGray> title      Windows NT/2000/XP as the 2nd line
<HaloGray> the rest is fine
<HaloGray> add that to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trans_err> Riddell: kcontrol crashes everytime i try to select a new theme
<det> what is "jigit" ?
<HaloGray> donpaolo: Do you have to tell the gateway that a new static IP will be used?
<flosch> re
<Rocha> i'm using warty, is there anyway that i can upgrade to hoary all at once?
<HaloGray> I know on many routers, you have to specify which static ips are going to be coming in
<trans_err> Rocha: I wouldnt recommend it
<HaloGray> Rocha: why do you want to?
<trans_err> Rocha: do it piece by peice
<carlos_> it shuold be comment or uncomment??
<HaloGray> There are back ports for software upgrades
<donpaolo> HaloGray: the gateway is a debian testing
<HaloGray> first line should be commented, 2nd line should not be
<trans_err> Rocha: i find hoary fine, but i wouldnt use dist-upgrade to get there
<blackwings> det - jigit is an alternate way to build ISO images of install/live CD's I believe
<Rocha> Hmm, you mean, change all warty repositories to hoary, and install just what i want?
<HaloGray> 2nd line again is:   title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<trans_err> Rocha: right-- upgrade as you go
<Rocha> ok, thanks
<donpaolo> HaloGray: in /etc/network/interfaces I have a dns-search line. If I comment it, the ping stops saying "connect: Network is unreachable".Perhaps the dns-search arg is invalid?
<pepsi__> how can i setup xchat to be un-ugly as it was in warty?
<det> ahh
<goldfish> haha
<carlos_> i will see it. (one moment)
<Rocha> cool, hoary has firefox 1.0
<pepsi__> and an ugly xchat setup
<pepsi__> :P
<det> Does Ubuntu have no equivalent of a net installation?
<Riddell> trans_err: that's not good, in hoary?
<CHAOS|DXT> det - nope
<Rocha> trans_err, i can't install firefox 1.0 from synaptic
<sig_ubuntu> why is the debian community such a_sHoles ?
<HaloGray> donpaolo: here's the config you need for local and local only
<Rocha> trans_err, it says that there are unresolved dependencies
<HaloGray> auto eth0
<HaloGray> iface eth0 inet static
<HaloGray>       address 192.168.0.150
<HaloGray>       netmask 255.255.255.0
<HaloGray>       network 192.168.0.0
<HaloGray>       broadcast 192.168.0.255
<HaloGray>       gateway 192.168.0.1
<fas3r> salut all
<HaloGray> Let me check up on proper dns lines
<Rocha> trans_err, how can i install it then?
<ompaul> salut one :-)
<fas3r> dites on fais comment pour pouvoir ce connecter avec su?
<JJ995> hello, I am having problems getting my NE2000 compatible clone ethernet card working, I do not think that it was recognized in the install, I did a modproble ne, but I do not really know what I am doing, can someone help me out?
<Rocha> i'll upgrade synaptic first
<Matrix_Soul> can anyone tell me what repositories does he has???
<fas3r> car il me dit authorization failure
<HaloGray> oooooh, now I remember :)
<pepsi__> fas3r, sudo
<planner> fas3r: er... try 'sudo -s' or 'sudo su'
<HaloGray> You shouldn't really have anything in the /etc/network/interfaces for dns related things
<fas3r> yes but it's possible to change the password for su?
<HaloGray> /etc/resolv.conf has those
<njan> fas3r, in ubuntu there is no su. Not for becoming root, anyway
<HaloGray> add this line to resolv.conf
<njan> fas3r, as planner points out, you need sudo
<HaloGray> nameserver 4.2.2.2
<fas3r> ok
<planner> fas3r: you should get away with sudo. and you have just one password to remember ;-)
<fas3r> if i understand in ubuntu , it aren't root mode
<rubixXx> on that guide it says that apt-get w32codecs has no installation candiate
<ompaul> fas3r, there is if you go into a terminal and type "sudo su -" but really you should not have to
<donpaolo> HaloGray: but the problem isn't with resolving, it's with going out the local net!
<shock> anyone got experience running bluetooth on ubuntu?
<ompaul> fas3r,  you can also launch a "root" terminal
<fas3r> but it's possible i create one user whose name is name with all authorization, and i change my authorization
<carlos_> HaloGray => i should add these lines in the end-file /boot/grup/menu.list
<planner> fas3r: if you really want to enable root, use 'passwd root' to set a password for root and enable the account
<HaloGray> carlos_: yes
<fas3r> ok
<fas3r> thank a lot
<ompaul> fas3r, at that time you lose one of the benifits of the ubuntu environment
<HaloGray> donpaolo: remove everything but the lines I mentioned (adjust them if need be... but I think they're accurate to your network) regarding eth0
<HaloGray> be sure to leave the lo stuff in though
<rubixXx> when i try to apt-get the w32codecs it says no installation candiate when thats exactly what it says on the faq
<fas3r> why?
<planner> I understand that switching to sudo could be hard. I only liked it because I was using it before ubuntu
<carlos_> ok
<ompaul> fas3r, are you asking me why?
<HaloGray> sudo is really cleaner than su
<donpaolo> HaloGray: should I reboot? or ifconfig down/up?
<chrislo>  /part
<HaloGray> sudo ifdown eth0 should be ok
<HaloGray> then ifup
<HaloGray> It might just be me, but ifconfig down/up is only needed to physically power the devices, ifup and ifdown seem to adjust settings changes ok for me
<donpaolo> HaloGray: done -> network is unreachable
<HaloGray> :-/
<rubixXx> is there an apt-get package for the xchat systray?
<HaloGray> are all the configs correct for sure?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: well, I think so!
<mike_> hi there...
<mike_> does anyone know about highmem support in warty release (8GB)?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: is routing correct: "default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0"?
<HaloGray> googling for help
<donpaolo> HaloGray: before that line there is a "localnet" one.
<JJ995> can someone please help me get my NE clone ethernet card working?
<HaloGray> /etc/sysconfig/network
<donpaolo> localnet * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<HaloGray> that file should contain something like:
<HaloGray> NETWORKING=yes
<HaloGray> HOSTNAME="mybox.mydomain.com"
<donpaolo> HaloGray: I haven't a /etc/sysconfig/network
<JJ995> halo: the directory /etc/sysconfig/ does not exist on my machine
<HaloGray> create it
<HaloGray> nevermind then :P
<HaloGray> lemme check
<DaSkreech> how do I install the X Includes
<HaloGray> blah nevermind that
<mike_> for the network config...have you tried editing "/etc/network/interfaces" and then running "/etc/init.d/networking restart"?
<HaloGray> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1511.html
<HaloGray> mike_: has a good idea as well, try restarting the network
<HaloGray> see if the settings take
<froust> i've been getting mails send to me from cron.d saying "mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/tkconch.1.gz is a dangling symlink"
<froust> any reason why i can't delete it?
<mike_> Anyone know how I can get support for more than 3.6GB of RAM in Ubuntu Warty??!!  Do I need to compile my own kernel for this?
<JJ995> mike: what should I edit the interfaces file to?
<carlos_> HaloGray, Planner => I'm will reboot the machine. I will tell us if i have success. Very, very Tanks.
<froust> mike_: i think it's a limitation on your board
<froust> what cpu are you using?
<donpaolo> mike_: it still can't see outside
<Eric_H> I just installed 5.04 array-4.  It never asked for a root password.  Now I can not SU to root, as I do not know the password.  Anyone know what it defaults to?
<donpaolo> well, I'm going to have lunch! bye!
<mike_> try "man interfaces" to see the format for this file...
<HaloGray> Eric_H: root is disabled by default
<HaloGray> use sudo instead of su for commands
<HaloGray> and the pass is the same as your main user
<mike_> froust, my board has 8GB of ram...what do you mean it's a limitation?
<Eric_H> okay.  thanks, HG.
<froust> mike_: i might have confused boards... i'm fuzzy on ram limitations
<froust> mike_: are you in 32bit or 64 bit?
<planner> mike_: only if you want to use it as your hard disk ;-)
<apokryphos> when did array-4 come out?
<ompaul> mike this article may help http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450?PHPSESSID=59a21d15e29d468e333a8f288a55bc09
<mike_> froust, planner: I've installed warty on a PowerEdge 6650 (32-bit) with 8GB of RAM and 2 CPUs, and installed linux-686-smp
<ompaul> mike_ then you will have to rebuild the kernel to get over the 4G gap
<froust> mike_: i read on a board something to the effect that a 32 bit os can't address more than 4 gigs of ram
<froust> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1826.html
<froust> 2nd post from the bottom.
<froust> mike_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Memory_Limitations explains it better
<JJ995> ubuntu just crashed! jease...oh well, goodbye
* DaSkreech laughs
<s1amson> heck of an operator error
<mike_> ompaul: thanks, just wanted to confirm that there were know available kernel packages to handle this...
<ompaul> foust it can be done - a guy I know got 12 gigs of ram to work with a 32 bit proc - he also has a little bit of fun with running a single box (well kind of) that can service over 20k apache sessions at the same time
<ompaul> mike_  it is a matter of why you would want to :)
<froust> ompaul: i'm no expert on the subject - just pointing to an entry in wiki that talked about it.
<salman> i got a strange problem, can't install suse 9.1 on sata hard disk ... yast says it can't detect any hard disk :-(
<froust> salman: you might have better luck in a suse channel :P
<mike_> ompaul: why install a package rather than compile? So that security updates are automatic...
<ompaul> froust, not a problem, it can be done just not out of the "box" so to speak
<salman> froust, nah ... everyone is sleeping there :-(
<froust> ompaul: gotcha
<evarlast> mike_: RHEL would have detected your memory situation and installed the correct kernel :)
<froust> salman: :(
<DaSkreech> What should i install to get the X Libraries?
<mike_> evarlast: yeah, but who wants to pay the RHEL licensing?!
<ompaul> evarlast RHEL might have, but   where is the debian social contract (or the ubuntu one for that matter) in that? ;-)
<froust> can anyone think of a reason why i can't delete my dangling symlinks?
<planner> froust: which symlinks
<froust> my dangling ones: mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/tkconch.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<ompaul> mike_ if I understand you correctly the answer to your build vs install question is you do install to keep up with patches
<sig_ubuntu> which version of X does ubuntu use?
<froust> and 2 others.
<planner> froust: that's a bug in python-twisted... it install symlinks to non-existent manpages
<froust> okay
<froust> so i can delete them?
<mike_> ompaul: yes, I'd prefer to install a kernel that supports the 8GB RAM so that future security updates happen automatically - without me having to recompile the kernel every time...
<HaloGray> clearing recent documents doesn't appear to actually clear them?
<planner> froust: you could, by they will come back...
<froust> merde!
<froust> so i just live with them then?
<ompaul> mike_ however that choice is not yours atm, what you need to do is think about the situtation a little
<HaloGray> Any ideas for that or even better, to remove the tracking of documents all together
<ompaul> mike_ what I would consider is this why do you want all that ram? are you running a huge db ?
<sig_ubuntu> how can I tell what version of X I am using in ubuntu?
<mike_> ompaul: yes, we are running a large Oracle DB.  Not sure what you mean by think about the situation...
<fas3r_> why when i make apt-setup and i select ftp when are nothing
<sig_ubuntu> anyone?
<fas3r_> they are nothing
<foznot> my snd_drivers are not loading on startup...so i added them manually. is there anything else i need to do to make wure they are working
<ompaul> mike_ okay so it is a production server and users are not logging onto the O/S then your only interest is in updating the kernel when and only when there is a remote exploit
<planner> froust: not exactly, I hope it will be fixed soon
<froust> ahh. thanks for clearing it up
<mike_> ompaul: right, but if my only choice right now is to compile my own kernel...so be it I guess.
<planner> sig_ubuntu: use dpkg -s xserver-common
<ompaul> mike_ then you should not be rebuilding the kernel every second day :) in fact if you have to do it once a quater I would very surprised - as anyone who logs on will most likely have root
<sig_ubuntu> planner: I just did XFree86 -version
<sig_ubuntu> that worked
<sig_ubuntu> thanks though
<ompaul> mike_ production boxes also have other things that protect them or at least they should the likes of firewalls and routers
<ompaul> mike_ if I may ask how many users have you got for that DB?
<mike_> ompaul: what worries me is the requirement in my environment to apply patches as exploits become prevalent...there's been 3 of these in the last month or so...and there will be a few users without root access..
<ompaul> mike_ ahh that would be a worry got a test box?
<pfefferkeks> hi, I habe a problem with my xorg.conf. I don't have an pipe and an aet charector. can someone help?
<mike_> ompaul:  well, the box I'm working on is not in production yet..so it is the test box for another week or two.
<planner> pfefferkeks: what is the problem?
<mike_> ompaul: the DB itself has thousands of users...coming in from the web...
<ompaul> mike_ they are not a worry
<planner> pfefferkeks: ah, got it. open computer->preferences->keyboard
<Saund3ritoS> hallo
<ompaul> mike_ unless you have bugs in oracle
<planner> pfefferkeks: most likely, you have a wrong setting for your keyboard. what system are you on?
<pfefferkeks> planner: I have fluxbox ;) but in my xorg.conf I set the settings: xkRules xorg, xkbModel pc105
<rubix__> where are the kernel-source files installed to?
<foznot> anyone able to help with a sound or lack of sound problem?
<LBM> i'm trying to install beagle on my hoary system, but i get the following error when trying to compile:
<rubix__> foznot what card
<LBM> Error: <operation xmlns='http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/'> was not expected
<foznot> i think a nvidia
<pfefferkeks> planner: it's an germany keybord and I have test pc102,pc104,pc105 but always the same problem
<LBM> all dependencies are installed
<ompaul> mike_ if I may suggest you need a dev box of the same size and if you can run a dupe of the DB all the better if not then you at least need something that can test that amount of ram - so at a minimum you need a small h/d the same speed proc the same amount of ram and a program that writes to address after address in ram then you can test if you got it all up and running
<rubix__> foznot can you modprobe emu10k1
<ompaul> mike_ that is your new kernel
<planner> pfefferkeks: can you use them from console?
<pfefferkeks> yes, I can use it in the console
<rubix__> how can i tell what kernel i'm using and where the source is installed to (sorry for asking but i'm stuck in terminal til i get nvidia drvs installed)
<foznot> ok, i did that modprobe emu
<rubix__> lsmod and you should see emu10k1 loaded
<ewhitten> anyone else upgraded their hoary today?
<foznot> top pne
<planner> pfefferkeks: I don't know... but within the gnome applet you should see a picture of your keyboard
<ompaul> rubix__, you type "uname -a" to find out the kernel version
<foznot> alsamixer still won't work
<rubix__> uname -a
<pfefferkeks> planner: ok I thing I must test and search again ;)
<ompaul> rubix__, maybe in a terminal would be better :)
<pfefferkeks> planner: thangs for your help!!
<rubix__> is there an apt-get command to install the latest kernel
<mike_> ompaul: the memory tests you mention could only be done once the correct kernel options are compiled in though...the ubuntu packages will not see past the 3.6GB mark.  correct?
<ompaul> brb
<rubix__> ompaul i did a reinstall earlier and got stuffz to work, so a ban in #debian later here i am :-)
<rubix__> ompaul yea i don't have x running
<ompaul> mike_ not seeing past the the 3,6 mark is strange - have a look in the bios I think you will see a setting in there
<ompaul> rubix__ why did you get banned in #debian?
<mike_> ompaul:  I believe the most appropriate warty kernel is linux-686-smp. I haven;t confirmed, but my guess is this kernel is compiled with 4GB RAM support only...
<planner> I really have to go on #debian, one day or another. Looks like a place when one can have fun ;-)
<rubix__> ompaul i guess they dislike an honest person
<ompaul> mike__ have a look at hoary
<rubix__> i told them all they were hypocritcal rude, dumb people
<ompaul> mike_,  as you have a week or two it might bet better to track the latest
<planner> rubix__: no pun intended on you, of course; it's only that half of the people here complain about #debian ;-)
<sig_ubuntu> anyone using a sony laptop that has the ati radeon IGP 340M card in it?
<hummm> hjello. anyone know how to change the color of nautilus background?
<mike_> ompaul: but hoary is not yet fully supported security-wise.  This won't happen until April...
<planner> hummm: is it possible?
<sig_ubuntu> hummm: sure
<rubix__> planner not complianing i just think its funny
<rubix__> i talked so much trash on them for being gay, then i said debian is a pretty nifty distro and i get kickbanned
<sig_ubuntu> nautilus > Edit > background & preferences
<hummm> sig_ubuntu: right, that's what i tried, but it doesnt work?
<sig_ubuntu> works for me
<sig_ubuntu> did you restart nautilus maybe?
<planner> hummm: didn't find it in the gui, but if you open the configuration editor, there is a key
<rubix__> anyway, where is the kernel-source packages installed...i needt o know to install nvidia drivers
<hummm> sig_ubuntu: if i drag a tile for example on the side (tree view) panel nothing happens
<sig_ubuntu> shouldn't have to but try
<ompaul> mike_ well then build it with a stripped down kernel and see then you should avoid some of the dodgy modules in the kernel
<hummm> planner: what's the cofiguration editor called?
<sig_ubuntu> where is the XFree86.config file located at in ubuntu?
<planner> rubix__: are you using debian, right?
<rubix__> planner ubuntu
<souki> hummm: it works for me, just drag and drop the square
<hummm> souki: doesnt work
<planner> hummm: gconf editor, under applications->system tools
<hummm> planner: not using gnome panels
<ompaul> mike_ that might help with keeping you away from having to upgrade the kernel as often as you are talking about there
<planner> hummm: gconf-editor
<hummm> planner: ta
<ompaul> upgrade/rebuild
<planner> hummm: but you should be able to change bg from the gui, do as sig_ubuntu said
<hummm> planner: i have tried countles of times
<hummm> it just drags the tile/color back without changing anything its dragged onto
<sig_ubuntu> where is the xfree86config file at?
<sig_ubuntu> in ubuntu /usr/bin/X11/ ?
<planner> hummm: anyway, the key is /apps/nautilus/preferences, then look for background_color and background_filename
<mike_> ompaul: thanks, I see which route I need to take now...btw, you're saying that hoary will have better support for large RAM machines right?
<rubix__> sig_ubuntu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sig_ubuntu> ahh
<sig_ubuntu> thanks
<rubix__> ahh i can't find the kernel source
<planner> sig_ubuntu: /etc/X11
<hummm> planner: ok
<omegax4> just a quick question.. does ubuntu support intel's 2200bg wireless card very well?
<planner> rubix__: sorry, i lost your reply. just install linux-source-*, not kernel-source-*
<foznot> hummm...i had to tell the gui to use no wallpaper and it changed the background color
<rubix__> planner you mean apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8?
<planner> rubix__: y
<ompaul> mike_ no what I am saying is that it should be closer to easy to manage as it will be more supported for longer - as the new version tracks sid then it will do what the sid does at that time then it becomes a maintainance job then the whole loops gets carried on again
<ompaul> mike_ so if the support is there when released it will make your life easier so on and so forth
<hummm> foznot: did you do that with gconf-editor?
<hummm> i just changed the background color to something else with the config editor and restarted nautilus
<hummm> it didnt change it
<foznot> no, through computer>desktop pref>backgournd
<rubix__> planner can't find it
<rubix__> planner i also can't find alot of packages
<planner> rubix__:  apt-cache search linux-source
<mike_> ompaul: ok, thanks again...
<rubix__> those are for kernel 2.10 and i'm using 2.8
<hummm> foznot: are you talking about the desktop color? i'm talking about nautilus colors
<souki> hummm: it works on hoary :)
<ompaul> mike_ hope that info is of use to you
<rubix__> err 2.6.10 and i'm using 2.6.8
<rubix__> souki wait
<foznot> oh sorry, i only picked up that last half of the conversation
<rubix__> souki run your apt-get update-dist twice
<rubix__> i just did it
<hummm> souki: does that imply it's broken?
<hummm> (in warty)
<souki> rubix__: why?
<racoontje> Hi. How do I convert a .bin+.cue image into an iso image?
<rubix__> planner i just have the kernel 2.10 sources, not the 2.6.8
<rubix__> souki trust me it won't work if you don't run it twice
<rubix__> souki and exit out of x, that helps
<planner> rubix__: why would you want 2.6.8?
<rubix__> because uname -a says i'm running 2.6.8
<rubix__> is there a way to upgrade my kernel version via apt?
<racoontje> rubix__, have you considered rebooting once in a while?
<dr_willis> racoontje,  ive seen some progs that do it. Check freshmeat.net or google for  "bin to iso linux"
<rubix__> racoontje hmm lets see
<racoontje> rubix__, of course there is, Ubuntu provides kernel images
<planner> rubix__: and then upgrade your kernel :) Or you want to compile addon modules?
<rubix__> racoontje pretty sure i did reboot, let me reboot
<racoontje> rubix__, wait
<racoontje> fuck it.
<souki> rubix__: yes sure: apt-get install linux-686
<planner> he's gone
<souki> rubenv: if you want 686  --> linux-686
<racoontje> noshitsherlock.jpg
<hummm> no go. :|
<souki> hummm: maybe it is a bug with gnome 2.8 ?
<planner> hummm: I have an up2date hoary here. it works like a charm
<hummm> gay
<planner> planner: and I think it worked on warty too
<planner> hummm: er... that was meant to you: I  think it worked on warty too
<hummm> anyone got this feature working on gnome 2.8 then?
<souki> hummm: maybe you can try with a fresh profile ?
<souki> hummm: try with a new user
<hummm> thats a lot of work :>
<souki> hummm: yeah for sure :)  but maybe your profile is broken
<hummm> how could that happen?
<souki> hummm: maybe not.just try
<rubenv> souki: that was for rubix, right? :-)
<hummm> ok
<hummm> brb
<danko123456> Hi, guys, I have a couple of questions, for one, I seem to have lost my system tray...I cant figure how to put it back on, other thing is I cant seem to successfully apt-get update, and I used the list of reps from ubuntuguide.org ...
<planner> hummm: yes, it works on warty too. i'm sorry :-(
<astro> hello
<astro> can anyone please help me with a soundcard problem .. ?
<donpaolo> HaloGray: I resolved my problem: 192.168.0.150 wasn't in the local net ip set (192,168.0.0/24)
<danko123456> I notice that the tray is gone when I try to make Gaim go to it, maybe its not even lost...
<rubixXx> hey
<rubixXx> i got a prob....
<rubixXx> hotplug doesn't recognize my keyboard
<rubixXx> it works until it uses hotplug to scan for usb devices
<rubixXx> before ubuntu recognized my keyboard fine
<mdz> rubixXx: before what?
<rubixXx> mdz, i upgraded kernels, but now it won't work with any kernel
<rubixXx> a computer is useless w/out a keyboard
<astro> can anyone help me with a soundcard problem - not recognized ..
<danko123456>  Hi, guys, I have a couple of questions, for one, I seem to have lost my system tray...I notice that the tray is gone when I try to make Gaim go to it, maybe its not even lost...I have the plugin for gaim to go to system tray when closed, but it just closes on me...I cant figure how to put it back on, other thing is I cant seem to successfully apt-get update, and I used the list of reps from ubuntuguide.org ...
<mdz> rubixXx: try booting with pci=noacpi or noapic
<hummm> bakc
<hummm> with clean profile
<rubixXx> mdz, elaborate please
<hummm> it worked fine
<hummm> untill i changed desktop preferences
<danko123456> where have you looked, astro?
<hummm> so that i have just solid background
<hummm> then it refuses to use most tiles/colors
<hummm> only accepts like bubble gum and onyx
<hummm> what do you make of that?
<astro> well, i am a newbie :-) i didnt look yet.., where should i look ? do you have any idea ?
<danko123456> did you look at their wesite, there is some stuff of Sound cards there...
<danko123456> let me checck
<astro> ps, its a standart sb16
<Choub> hi all
<danko123456> basically you want to look at www.ubuntulinux.org , also google something like ubuntu sb16 (model, brand helps.)
<danko123456> ubuntulinux.org has documentation
<danko123456> click on that
<astro> hmm, okey
<danko123456> and then look at howtos, and faqs...
<rubixXx> astro, google.com owns
<astro> okey, i will try both :-)
<danko123456> support first, then documentation
<mdz> rubixXx: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<astro> and then google ...
<danko123456> i mean.
<astro> dankol, rubixxx - thanks, bye.
<danko123456> the path on the ubuntu website is support>documentation>faq/howto
<danko123456>  Hi, guys, I have a couple of questions, for one, I seem to have lost my system tray...I notice that the tray is gone when I try to make Gaim go to it, maybe its not even lost...I have the plugin for gaim to go to system tray when closed, but it just closes on me...I cant figure how to put it back on, other thing is I cant seem to successfully apt-get update, and I used the list of reps from ubuntuguide.org ...
<rubixXx> mdz, ty, so i can edit that config file...add noapci params and try to boot again?
<mdz> rubixXx: add "pci=noacpi", and if that doesn't help, try with "noapic"
<danko123456> :?|
<dr_willis> note that apci and apic are different. :P
<dr_willis> but VERY easy to get confused.
<rubixXx> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-3-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash pci=noacpi
<rubixXx> that work?
<dr_willis> i learned this the hard way  nce. Lol
<rubixXx> i dont' know what pic is, but i know what pci is
<mdz> rubixXx: yes
<mdz> rubixXx: PIC stands for programmable interrupt controller
<IceNine> hey guys - Just started with ubuntu for our webserver. Great OS
<IceNine> Has anyone used Apxs2 to compile PHP5?
<IceNine> If so, did you have to use a hack to get it to work, like I did?
<danko123456> seems there is noone related here...
<IceNine> Or noone is awake...
<rubixXx> argh
<rubixXx> just saving this file is a pain lol
<danko123456> the first time...
<rubixXx> argh i can't write to the file from knoppix
<danko123456> are you root?
<danko123456> I mean...
<rubixXx> yep
<danko123456> thats the only reason I would know.
<danko123456> Im a bit new...
<IceNine> what file are you trying to write?
<rubixXx> it was mounted readonly
<rubixXx> lets try this now
<rubixXx> brb shortly (i hope)
<FuglyRat> hi
<FuglyRat> i just installed ubuntu but X refuses to work
<FuglyRat> does it support radeon x800?
<goldfish> howdy
<FuglyRat> so far the only distro i've used that does is fedora
<FuglyRat> and fedora sucks
<IceNine> fedora == crap
<FuglyRat> aye
<FuglyRat> better than ubuntu so far though :/
<IceNine> Is the x800 pci-e?
<IceNine> or whatever..>?
<FuglyRat> no agp
<pvh> Is there some kind of "subsystems overview" page for Ubuntu?
<pvh> ie: "This is how printing is set up in Ubuntu." "This is how audio is set up." &c.
<IceNine> FuglyRat: what happens when you try to start x?
<FuglyRat> it says no screens detected
<IceNine> pvh: check out the ubuntu wiki
<IceNine> FuglyRat: have you checked your xorg.conf?
<FuglyRat> it's xfree86
<IceNine> or correct me if its Xfree86
<FuglyRat> and yes i have
<IceNine> yes
<IceNine> okay
<IceNine> haha
<dcompton> I'm installing Hoary using the i386 installation CD. .. the first stage completed with flying colors but the second stage died with an error and I'd like to try to restart it but all I get on reboot now is the terminal login
<FuglyRat> i tried ati, and generic
<FuglyRat> even freebsd managed 640x480
<IceNine> I don't know what else to try FuglyRat... I didn't install X.
<FuglyRat> but i can't get anything out of ubuntu
<IceNine> dcompton: you cannot login?
<dcompton> I can login, but I'd like to restart the second stage installation procedure, do you know how? it looked like it might have been going to use dselect or something similar?
<dcompton> I don't have anything more than the base system currently
<pvh> IceNine: Rad name.
<IceNine> hm. not sure.
<randabis> maybe try to install ubuntu-desktop dcompton
<pvh> IceNine: Can you recommend a specific subsection? I haven't found anything in my stumbling.
<danko123456> hey FuglyRat, I have a page that shows some Video cards...
<pvh> (and not for lack of trying)
<FuglyRat> :/
<dcompton> I'll try that randabis
<danko123456> but then, my friend from school never got it to work
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hiho
<IceNine> dcompton: have you checked the MD5 of your iso?
<FuglyRat> maybe the ubuntu dude could ask redhat how they got it working
<danko123456> Ill grab it for you.
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> he knows how to get it working...
<danko123456> the UbuntuDuDe.
<dcompton> hmm, I haven't although I doubt it's corrupt but I'll check it just in case
<FuglyRat> oh
<FuglyRat> maybe it's only supported in xorg
<randabis> no his problem with the install is common...he probably told it to download packages from the internet
<FuglyRat> hmz
<randabis> referring to dcompton's prob
<dcompton> randabis, yes I told it to use apt
<IceNine> hm...
<randabis> that's probably why it messed up
<linusthepenguin> is apt-get safe in ubuntu? From the debian reposirity?
<H0lyD4wg> HaloGray, (part of) the problem was solved! the cable was found out to be defective, i replaced it.
<randabis> you should be able to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it will grab everything
<IceNine> linusthepenguin: I use aptitude
<randabis> linusthepenguin, yes
<randabis> err
<randabis> i misread that
<linusthepenguin> Or am I forced to use the symantic whatever you call it manager...
<randabis> don't mix debian and ubuntu stuff
<linusthepenguin> Best to keep it seperate
<sig_ubuntu> linusthepenguin: of course apt-get is safe
<sig_ubuntu> but don't mix
<sig_ubuntu> debian is not ubuntu
<sig_ubuntu> and ubuntu is not debian
<randabis> it isn't always safe if you mix ubuntu and debian repos though
<FuglyRat> hmz... i guess i should look for a different distro
<linusthepenguin> Ahh... Thanks
<sig_ubuntu> FuglyRat: why woudl you need to switch distro's?
<linusthepenguin> So far, ubuntu is pretty nice
<sig_ubuntu> I love it
<jontiz> me too
<danko123456> You guys suppose that available programs are very different depending on what platform you run Ubuntu(PCvsPPC?
<FuglyRat> coz X doesn't work in 90% of distros i try
<racoontje> Do not mix debian and ubuntu. It used to work, back when warty was just a split from debian unstable. Now, it's too far apart. Technically they're the same, but naming conventions will kill you.
<randabis> I like ubuntu for its debian base and fast install
<sig_ubuntu> FuglyRat: make them work
<sig_ubuntu> don
<racoontje> danko123456, some difference -- mainly, there's very little closed source software for PPC.
<sig_ubuntu> don't choose a lame distro just because X will work in it
<FuglyRat> i'm not the developer
<danko123456> Cause i cant get the same repositories to apt-get update on my apple, that I can on my PC.
<randabis> but I'm starting to like gentoo even more because it is faster
<sig_ubuntu> what card are you using FuglyRat ?
<FuglyRat> radeon x800pro AGP
<sig_ubuntu> why wouldn't it work?
<FuglyRat> dunno
<sig_ubuntu> are you talking about accelleration?
<FuglyRat> no
<randabis> ubuntu works with that card...you may need to use hoary though
<linusthepenguin> How is the ubuntu repo vs the debian repo?
<sig_ubuntu> or it doesn't work period?
<FuglyRat> just plain old X
<danko123456> X does not load
<danko123456> I had the same thing with my friend from school...
<sig_ubuntu> FuglyRat: thats odd
<sig_ubuntu> I'm using an IGP 340M radeon card and I have no errors/problems whatsoever
<det> Does ubuntu have madwifi packages?
<FuglyRat> i wont' be buying ati again that's for sure
<randabis> det, yes in restricted modules
<sig_ubuntu> FuglyRat: well let me tell you... it isn't Ubuntu thats the problem, it is XFree
<IceNine> so in ubuntu, you don't use alsaconfig?
<sig_ubuntu> FuglyRat: I think ati sucks in general as well
<randabis> FuglyRat, here's something you can try
<FuglyRat> yeah i know
<danko123456> yeah, the 800s have some issues...
<FuglyRat> but redhat works
<randabis> you're using warty right FuglyRat?
<FuglyRat> yup
<randabis> okay
<det> randabis: on AMD64 as well? :)
<randabis> type this at a prompt
<danko123456> I almost have that page...
<randabis> FuglyRat, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<randabis> navigate down to devices
<randabis> it should have a device thing that says "ati"
<danko123456> this also has some info, I do not know if it actually works...
<FuglyRat> yes
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<det> Does Ubuntu not set a root password intentionally?
<randabis> you should try changing ati to "vesa"
<danko123456> it does, I think
<benjanet> what repository do i have to add to hoary for getting Flas Player
<danko123456> the one youset for the user you sset up during installation.
<randabis> det, no...ubuntu uses sudo so root is disabled
<randabis> it's a very secure practice
<FuglyRat> will vesa work at 1600x1200?
<danko123456> well, it still asks me for password...
<pvh> use yours
<linusthepenguin> Why? I thought ubuntu was aimed at professional people.
<racoontje> randabis, root is /NOT/ disabled.
<randabis> I do the same thing with my gentoo box
<racoontje> randabis, anyone who tells you that is lying. Root exists. It just has a random password.
<randabis> racoontje, uh, yes it is...it has no password
<FuglyRat> why doesn't gentoo have a real installer?
<linusthepenguin> Root should be enforced...
<racoontje> randabis, not /no/ password either. It has a random (scrambled) password.
<randabis> racoontje, I know root exists, but you cannot login as him
<danko123456> benjanet: http://ubuntuguide.org
<knoppix> no luck
<racoontje> randabis, sudo passwd
<knoppix> still can't get my keyboard detected, what were those options man?
<randabis> FuglyRat, I don't know
<shaya> anyoen able to help diagnose a printing problem?
<linusthepenguin> Don't you lose security from that?
<kent> randabis, so root is male? ;)  haha.
<shaya> with hoary
<randabis> racoontje, I'm aware of that, but there's no reason to give root a password
<racoontje> randabis, I do this for a few reasons. I wouldn't be able to live with my fancy server if I didn't have root access when I plugged in a serial console
<knoppix> when hotplug scans devices my keyboard fails to be detected
<randabis> racoontje, sudo -s doesn't work?
<bsd3> hi, friends!
<racoontje> I don't see why it gives you /more/ security, really. Now all you need is a user password and you have full root access.
<benjanet> marrillat repository works on Hoary ?
<knoppix> racoontje, i agree
<danko123456> I have no clue.
<racoontje> It sort of takes away the reason why people shouldn't run userspace apps as root (for example, your IRC client)
<knoppix> racoontje, that causes more security issues
<danko123456> It does not on my PPC...
<knoppix> well
<randabis> racoontje, brute force attacks are more likely to be made on root, not a user
<danko123456> I am so mad at it.
<knoppix> my thing is WHY WON"T my keyboard get detected
<danko123456> :)
<racoontje> if the IRC client gets compromised, the fictive Mallory gets full root.
<knoppix> it worked before upgrade
<danko123456> do you have a USB kboard>
<racoontje> randabis, and the last person trying brute force attacks died years ago. There are better ways to prevent bruteforce. Like 5 minute bans when you type in your pw wrong 5 times.
<randabis> sure
<bsd3> how do i check missing files for all the installed deb packages?
<randabis> hey it's your box. do what ya want
<shaya> anyone using a zjs printer w/ hoary/
<racoontje> randabis, lets try some logic and reasoning here. Why is running an IRC client (just an example) as root a bad idea?
<goldfish> hah
<randabis> becaause being on the internet in general as root is stupid
<det> madwifi isn't packaged in the restricted modules under AMD64 :(
<H0lyD4wg> anyone available to help me troubleshoot some network problems?
<danko123456> ok, why is this related to Ubuntu?
<racoontje> randabis, "is stupid" isn't a technical explanation ;-) Suppose there's an exploit in the IRC client. If you run it as user, no problem, only user is compromised.
<danko123456> your geeky artgument...
<knoppix> danko123456, yes i have a usb keyboard
<randabis> right
<racoontje> If you run it as root, and it's compromised, Mallory effectively has root access.
<racoontje> randabis, now, lets go to Ubuntu.
<racoontje> Mallory uses the same exploit and gets full user access.
<FuglyRat> hmm vesa doesn't work either
<knoppix> danko123456, my mouse gets detected, but not my kb even though they are on the same usb controller set
<danko123456> sometimes, they wont work, I heard that here b4, I dont know, try a ps/2 one..
<racoontje> However, your user has full root access automatically.
<knoppix> it worked before
<danko123456> Yeah, I heard of that...
<danko123456> I know.
<randabis> user only has root when a password is entered
<danko123456> I dont know how to fix it though...
<randabis> and one can limit HOW MUCH root access said user has
<racoontje> randabis, true. Which leads me to question 2: why?
<danko123456> stop spamming us with your discussion, there's private...
<Mongol_Samurai> has anyone here ever successfully built wine from source on a PowerPC machine?
<danko123456> I for one dont wanna know...
<danko123456> Hey, Mongol
<danko123456> I have a q for you...
<Mongol_Samurai> hey Danko
<Mongol_Samurai> what's that?
<mdz> racoontje: root does not have a random password in Ubuntu; the account is locked (there is no valid password)
<racoontje> danko123456, #ubuntu is regarding discussions in ubuntu. If you don't like the discussions, please refrain from reading them
<randabis> It would be smarter to have one user account for internet with very limited sudo abilities and then another with full sudo
<danko123456> which repos do you have in your sources.list?
<mjr> Mongol_Samurai, wine as such works only on x86 computers (except for the libwine portability stuff)
<randabis> mdz, exactly what I said before :p
<racoontje> mdz, is there a command to lock a user on $DISTRO?
<danko123456> I cant get apt-get update to work..
<danko123456> it is a help channel
<mdz> racoontje: passwd -l <user>, generally
<racoontje> randabis, no, you said it has no password.
<Mongol_Samurai> mjr so are there any alternatives? i'm trying to run World of Warcraft on my box
<FuglyRat> dammit
<FuglyRat> it works now
<danko123456> doesnt matter, go ahead and spam everyone with your argument.
<FuglyRat> i'm a spaz
<randabis> racoontje, "there is no valid password"
<randabis> same thing
<danko123456> how did you get it to work?
<FuglyRat> but it's hella slow
<FuglyRat> edited the wrong file
<racoontje> randabis, an undefined password is not the same as no password... When working in R, i =! 0. i has no value.
<FuglyRat> feels like windows on my 486
<bsd3> anyone out there who can help me checking missing files for all the installed packages?
<randabis> in the context of what I was saying, I meant that there is no password you can enter to login as root
<mjr> Mongol_Samurai, I'm not sure if qemu runs wine yet, but you might look into that
<Mongol_Samurai> qemu?
<LinuxJones> bsd3, you think your missing some packages from an install ?
<mjr> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<FuglyRat> is vesa always slow? or is there a way i can speed it up?
<randabis> danko123456, did you do sudo apt-get update?
<knoppix> found a usb adaptor
<randabis> FuglyRat, if you got into plain x, you can now try to install the fglrx drivers
<knoppix> lets see if it works now
<bsd3> LinuxJones: i think some files have been erased by an accident
<danko123456> myeah, but it cant connect to the repos.
<FuglyRat> the offical ati drivers?
<randabis> yes
<FuglyRat> ergh
<LinuxJones> bsd3, did you upgrade to hoary or are you sill using warty ?
<randabis> they are in the ubuntu repositories for easy installation
<danko123456> some of them
<danko123456> particularly the marrillat ones.
<danko123456> I am on a PPC,
<danko123456> on a PC they connect fine.
<bsd3> LinuxJones: i'm still using warty
<LinuxJones> bsd3, can you log into the system and do you have a working Internet connection ?
<randabis> check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo (i think that's the link, or something similar) for info on installing the fglrx drivers in ubuntu
<FuglyRat> what's the package name?
<FuglyRat> oh
<FuglyRat> ta
<H0lyD4wg> other linux machines on my LAN don't respond to pings from Ubuntu. windows machines respond, but in a strange way. what could be the cause?
<bsd3> LinuxJones: yes
<LinuxJones> bsd3, are you talking about packages getting uninstalled or random files being deleted ?
<randabis> danko123456, check sources.list and make sure the links are correct. is internet in general working on the box?
<NanoBCN> hi guys, did anybody compiled gaim with the encryption plugin?
<Grosst> bonjour
<kmanTFM> hello
<danko123456> they are the same as on another comp, a PC, and they work on that one, and I just switched internet connection, and I am fairly sure the connecction is all right, sine I am using that now.
<danko123456> brb
<tritium> Grosst, hello
<Grosst> comment  peut on activer  le pare feu sous ubuntu
<kmanTFM> can I use debootstrap to install hoary ubuntu like a regular debian ?
<knoppix> well imma put on this usb2ps2 adaptor
<knoppix> hope it works
<tritium> Grosst, #ubuntu-fr
<Grosst> ok
<NanoBCN> ops, forget it, I just saw costela's page is pretty up to date
<Grosst> oui  c'est ubuntu  fr
<tritium> Grosst, I'm not sure what you asked.  I meant you should /join #ubuntu-fr
<Welly> Hi guy
<Welly> s
<H0lyD4wg> Welly, are you looking for me specifically? (i happen to be names Guy)
<Welly> ha ha.. if you know about wlan then yes
<l00p> When I turn my system on, X doesn't start until I type startx, how do I get it to start on bootup?
<l00p> (Using Hoary)
<H0lyD4wg> than no, you're looking for the other guy :)
<mdz> l00p: did you install directly or upgrade from Debian?
<Hoshimaru> good evening. quick question. Is the Ubuntu livecd able to boot a machine with a PCI HPT372 RAID controller? Only novell and Gentoo 2004.0 could do it till now. I wanted to install a new gentoo release, but it's a no go, so I need an alternative
<l00p> Upgrade from Warty
<l00p> I had to manually install x.org, nautalis and gnome.
<l00p> I think I had some of the reposatories commented out when I did the dist-upgrade
<Rocha> i think i have fucked up my ubuntu installation
<Rocha> i changed warty to hoary in the repositories
<mdz> l00p: install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<Rocha> upgraded synaptic and...bye bye gnome
<mdz> Rocha: the same to you
<flipflop> hi all. the processor in my machine is a P$ with hyper threading, but when I boot the ubuntu smp kernel, only one processor is detected. how do I get the second?
<Rocha> the upgrade didn't finish successfully
<l00p> Thanks mdz.
<mdz> oh, that's unusual
<Rocha> let me logout, brb
<vincent> Somebody have try automatic ubnutu update with synaptic
<vincent> ?
<danko123456> not me.
<vincent> I want to try , but i don't want to crash my system ;)
<FuglyRat> w00t
<danko123456> yeah, theres always that possibility
<danko123456> works?
<FuglyRat> yup
<flipflop> any ideas how to fix the kernel problem?
<FuglyRat> nice and fast
<FuglyRat> now i can rip out gnome and slap in blackbox
<danko123456> sweet, with those binary drivers/
<FuglyRat> yeah
<danko123456> all right, thanks, good to know.
<FuglyRat> rebooted and got a nice 1600x1200 login screen
<rubix_> yo where is the kernel-source installed
<rubix_> locate linux-source
<FuglyRat> tata dudes
<universal> hi all
<Hoshimaru> Is the Ubuntu livecd able to boot a machine with a PCI HPT372 RAID controller?
<rubix_> does the source get d/led in .tar.bz2 format?
<flipflop> any ubuntu devs here?
<randabis> rubix_, did you apt-get the package already?
<randabis> for the source
<randabis> if so, a tarball will be located at /usr/src
<randabis> you'll need to tar xvjf it
<randabis> then make a symbolic link yourself
<universal> if you should choose, what movie-player are you then preferring for Linux?
<randabis> mplayer or totem-xine
<HaloGray> I personally dig the mplayer more than totem-xine
<universal> ok, but what if i should player dvd's, what program could i use?
<chillywilly> ooo-boon-tooo rules
<HaloGray> I think both support dvds as well
<randabis> universal, either can play dvds
<universal> ohh cool
<randabis> you just need the encrypted dvd library
<chillywilly> except I NEED a better savage driver, this one sucks balls
<randabis> libdvdcss2
<rubix_> randabis i did apt-get linux-source
<chillywilly> I just attempted to compile xorg from cvs and I get stinking errors
<danko123456> hey universal
<universal> apt-get libdvdcss2?
<Welly> Hello all.. am having a problem with a wireless lan connection using ndiswrapper.. anyone with much knowledge of?
<randabis> rubix_, then it is in /usr/src like I said
<rubix_> its in /usr/src but its in .tar.bz2 format
<universal> hi
<danko123456> did you check out http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<danko123456> I love that page.
<randabis> rubix_, yes...read what I said...you have to  tar xvjf the tarball
<josue> anyone knows how to empty the mem cache?
<rubix_> randabis sorry i was afk
<randabis> no problem
<universal> can i apt-get the lib?
<josue> sometimes, the cache in my system gets to big i have little ram left.
<josue> and it takes a while before its done automatically, so yes, how to empty the cache manually?
<josue> im in hoary btw
<randabis> universal, if you have a repository with the lib then you should be able to...most people use marillat's repository for it
<universal> ok, can u explain what a repository is?
<randabis> check http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<occy> could someone here recommend a good PCI modem that works with Linux?
<universal> the exact packages?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > hello fellow linuxrians
<danko123456> heh
<randabis> it is a server that stores packages
<universal> ahh ok
<redrum_> what is hoary array 4?
<danko123456> yeah, I love that page.
<danko123456> read the FAQ on ubuntulinux.org
<[dEvIL-mAN] > how can i access the su comand when i never set up that password?
<randabis> rubix_, you can then make a symbolic link to the source if you wish...btw, what do you need the source for anyway?
<danko123456> is it asking you for one?
<wezzer> use sudo instead
<wezzer> sudo su root
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i tryed that
<randabis> redrum_, it is the latest milestone release of hoary
<wezzer> [dEvIL-mAN] : try sudo su root
<danko123456> is it asking you for one?-password?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > but it wont let me edit a text editor
<[dEvIL-mAN] > yeah
<wezzer> and enter your _own_ passoword
<randabis> sudo -s
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i did but no joy
<wezzer> umm
<wezzer> it should work
<danko123456> then try the one that you set up for the first user
<randabis> don't do sudo su root
<randabis> do sudo -s
<redrum_> randabis: do I get all the latest stuff by doing an apt-get upgrade / apt-get update?
<danko123456> the first one you set up when you installed ubuntu
<[dEvIL-mAN] > ahhh
<randabis> redrum_, as long as the repositories are setup
<[dEvIL-mAN] > now i'm using root
<danko123456> didi you try it?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > cheers
<Welly> does anyone have any suggestions on how i can test if my network card is installed correctly?
<danko123456> hey
<danko123456> did it work?
<danko123456> my suggestion...
<redrum_> randabis: where can i find a doc that'll explain the repositories and which ones I should have set up?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i'll try
<[dEvIL-mAN] > it now
<occy> Man, there needs to be a place where people can go and buy Linux hardware that is 100% certified to work under Linux.
<danko123456> ok...
<occy> I should start up my own company.
<occy> heh
<randabis> redrum_, if you use the array 4 cd they should already be setup
<rubix_> ok nvidia still says it can't find the kernel-source-path so i need to do a make menuconfig to get the header files right?
<priest> how du i update the program-menu in gnome? or add own program?
<danko123456> occy: where in the states?
<occy> danko123456: I'm in Georgia (Macon)
<redrum_> randabis: well i have ubuntu already install on two machines, but I'm getting errors when I do an apt-get update
<redrum_> on one machine...
<danko123456> You can wish...
<randabis> rubix_, 1, why are you compiling the nvidia drivers yourself when there is a package already available
<danko123456> when the state of mind gets better, then you will be able to get it...
<rubix_> i gotta compile the kernel module
<danko123456> Until then, you can all wish you werent oppressed
<randabis> rubix_, there's already a precompiled package for the nvidia driver
<danko123456> I am in Canada now..
<randabis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<randabis> sudo nvidia-glx-config-enable
<randabis> restart x
<randabis> done
<danko123456> Where Im from, Croatia, they sell comps, with Linux installed, or no OS whatsoever.
<randabis> err
<randabis> nvidia-glx-config enable
<redrum_> randabis: the nvidia drivers is what I'm having a problem with now
<redrum_> randabis: ever since I did an apt-get dist-upgrade, i can't get the drivers to work properly
<vincent> sorry to disturb you, someone have try to run opengl on the second screen in xinerama
<priest> isn't the nvidiadriver precompiled for k7-image?
<randabis> redrum_, you probably didn't upgrade collectly
<randabis> priest, it's i386 for compatibility I believe
<Anubis> synaptic stopped remembering my settings
<redrum_> ranabis: what's that, and how do I do it?
<randabis> redrum_, to upgrade to hoary you have to use dist-upgrade not just upgrade
<randabis> upgrade will hold packages back
<redrum_> randabis: i did that
<randabis> and you have to make sure your repositories are set to hoary
<redrum_> i think they all are
<priest> randabis: is there any performence loss to use the 386 image on a amd xp?
<randabis> priest, well, maybe just a little bit, but it's probably negligible...I know my 3d in gentoo is slightly faster than in ubuntu...but that's probably because everything is optimized for my processor
<rubixXx> randabis, ty that works great
<universal> randabis: i have an Enemy Territory file .exe, but what shall i write to open it?
<randabis> rubix_, np. :)
<randabis> universal, you must have installed the windows version...there's a native linux port of enemy territory
<universal> ok, so i cant open the exe, before using windows?
<Mongol_Samurai> can anyone give me help with qemu?
<randabis> universal, you could try using wine with it, but you should be using native linux stuff
<randabis> what is this file anyway?
<universal> ok
<[dEvIL-mAN] > which packages do i need to download so i can play divx and other types of media?
<danko123456> www.ubuntuguide.org
<danko123456> that page is great!
<danko123456> try it, it has a lot of info.
<tritium> [dEvIL-mAN] , read the other stuff in the topic too, like the wiki and FAQ
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i have
<[dEvIL-mAN] > but everytime i go and look for ogg vorbis
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i don't get anything
<danko123456> ogg, I run mplayer, and everything works..
<danko123456> however, nothing in xine, or other built in works...
<[dEvIL-mAN] > strange
<klaym> hello! When I do apt-get update & upgrade in order to update my warty, terminal asks whether I should rewrite, for example the config file of firefox. by doing that, will my bookmarks and plugins etc. disappear?
<klaym> and if I don't rewrite, will there be something missing on the update?
<bert_> hi, can I ask a question?
<goldfish> go ahead bert_
<LinuxJones> klaym, no
<Welly> muhaha.. i'm finally online and connected via my ubuntu install. Brilliant!
<bert_> Since I've updated to hoary, my cursor theme has changed. Is there any way I can get the old theme back?
<klaym> LinuxJones: so you think there's nothing to lose by rewriting firefox's configs?
<klaym> I'm just wondering because it gives 'no' by default
<tritium> klaym, nothing to lose.  Your personal bookmarks are not stored in the system-wide config files.
<LinuxJones> klaym, you'll be ok yeah
<klaym> ok thanks all
<acs> hey guys
<acs> is ubuntu based on another distro?
<bluefoxicy> how do I make iptables rules restore at boot
<danko123456> Welly: nice work ...
<Welly> :D I'm dead proud
* danko123456 claps for Welly.
<tritium> klaym, you can always view the difference between the config file you have, and the one available for installation
<danko123456> Yesterday i also had something of that sortl...
<tritium> klaym, for example, if you've configured a printer in cups, you may not want to install the new cups config file
<danko123456> I installed a dual boot for Ubuntu, and OSX, on my new PPc.
* bluefoxicy places an unclothed female in the channel to see if that gets him enough attention to get an answer.
<LinuxJones> acs, it's a derivative of Debian
<acs> and is debian as easy to install as ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> anyone here use x2x?
<tritium> and with fixed being fed back into Debian, it's also an "integral" part of it too :)
<tritium> fixes, that is
<Welly> what do we reckon to Evolution mail?
<bluefoxicy> acs: yes, but current debian is either A) 3 years old, or B) unstable
<Welly> it looks pretty nice
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, you can add them to a script in /etc/init.d/, chmod 770 (root owership) then update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<tritium> Welly, what do you mean "reckon to"?
<Dreamer3> acs: yes
<acs> oohh
<Dreamer3> acs: sarge
<Welly> tritium, is it any good as a mail client?
<bluefoxicy> LinuxJones:  No existing script to do it?
<acs> didn't know that, thanks bluefoxicy
<Dreamer3> acs: though i'd recommend ubuntu for newer hardware
<Welly> i'm kind of used to thunderbird
<tritium> Welly, are you on amd64?
<bert_> Since I've updated to hoary, my cursor theme has changed. Is there any way I can get the old theme back?
<Welly> no.. duron 750 :D
<acs> ok thanks I am using ubuntu
<acs> but I just wanted to know
<tritium> Welly, okay, evolution is pretty good on non-amd64
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, well I like to add a custom script
<Welly> acs, not sure about debian, but i'd give ubuntu a big thumbs up
<acs> a friend of mine was telling me about how ubuntu was based on another distro
<bluefoxicy> LinuxJones:  on Gentoo, you can `/etc/init.d/iptables save` when you have a good ruleset, and on restart (i.e. boot) it restores your iptables settings
<Welly> oh ok.. can you import thunderbird mail into evolution?
<Dreamer3> Welly: if all else fails you can use an imap intermediate or something
<Anubis> Either create a symbolic link /dev/cdrom pointing toyour cdrom device or set your cdrom device in thepreferences dialog.
<Welly> dreamer, sorry? :)
<tritium> Welly, I haven't tried, but I think so.
<Welly> oh ok!
<Welly> i get you
<Anubis> whatsthe easy way to do this?
<universal> 386 is pentium?
<Welly> ok.. next task is to access my NTFS drive
<bluefoxicy> universal:  pentium is 80586
<Welly> don't tell me
<bluefoxicy> but 80386 instructions work
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, firewall's are not really necessary with Ubuntu anyways :D
<bluefoxicy> LinuxJones:  *rolls eyes*
<benjanet> should i use...Totem-gstreamer or xine-gstreamer ?
<fuflo> one little Q: will i die because of using hoary's apt sources with warty or is it the way its meant to be? :)
<bluefoxicy> LinuxJones:  especially when other computers use ubuntu as a router to get out the cable modem huh?
<universal> ok, but if 586 package is there.. than i choose that if i have Pentium?
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, that's one example
<occy> $%@$#%#@$%   Can't even find a simple modem that works with Linux anywhere.
<universal> *then
<benjanet> should i use...Totem-gstreamer or totem-xine ? :D
<bluefoxicy> universal:  oh, ubuntu just calls the x86 architecture i386, even though it's built with i486 instructions and runs on 80x86
<isah> hi, i made "apt-get install mozilla-firefox", then it says "newest version.." but when i open ff it says "version 0.9.3" can you help me?
<danko123456> look up linux modem support in google, occy
<occy> Your search - "This modem works with Ubuntu" - did not match any documents.
<occy> heh
<danko123456> does that not find anything?
<Dreamer3> isah: that's the newest version in warty
<universal> ok
<fuflo> one little Q: will i die because of using hoary's apt sources with warty or is it the way its meant to be? :)
<tritium> isah, that's the latest version on Warty.  1.0 is in Hoary.
<Dreamer3> isah: hoary has 1.0
<occy> danko123456: the results are about winmodems. and crap.
<zul> fuflo, not a good idea
<isah> Dreamer, thx, but hoary isn't stable?
<randabis> depends on what you mean by stable
<fuflo> zul: so.. what should i do? warty has only old packages..
<tritium> fuflo, update to Hoary then
<universal> mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal>  : what would u choose?
<isah> not good for a noob?
<zul> fuflo: if you want update to hoary then its pretty stable
<Dreamer3> wow, x2x is pretty sweet
<universal> i have Ubuntu, with penitum
<fuflo> reinstall the whole thing?
<fuflo> or some kind of update..
<randabis> isah, uh, what?
<zul> fuflo: check the instructions in the wiki
<randabis> stable means not good for a noob?
<fuflo> ok
<randabis> I don't know what you mean
<isah> randabis, sry, i'm from germany, my english isnt very good ;)
<randabis> s'ok
<danko123456> is it me, or is Java, nor Flash working on PPCs that run Linux?
<occy> found something on ebay.
<randabis> danko123456, blame macromedia and sun
<danko123456> is it really ntrue?
<randabis> brb
<danko123456> that has got to suck...
<danko123456> that means nothing will work, maybe
<randabis> well there might be ppc ports of flash and java...I really don't know
<tritium> bluefoxicy, default installation doesn't have ports listening.  No firewall is needed.
<fuflo> eh.. zul: i found some sort of howto.. aaand.. it tells me to edit the apt sources and change them to hoary's.. and then update the system. and that's exactly what i am doing now. so what the hell?
<priest> is there any problem with using apt-file? i'm getting errors when i'm running apt-file update
<danko123456> maybe i can install the OSX one?
<danko123456> that would be a long shot...
<meuserj|work> you should be able to get Java to work.. but there is no Flash for anything but i386
<randabis> no, I don't think that work work
<randabis> would work
<danko123456> well, there is a Flash for OSX...
<dcompton> I'm looking to install nmap through the Synaptic package manager, but it doesn't seem to exist -- is there a repository I'm missing? I'm using Hoary
<Dreamer3> ok how do i remove say (ssh-client) to replace with ssh-krb6 (both server and client) without ubuntu having a fit about ubuntu-desktop breaking?
<danko123456> but yeah, I dont have to hav it...
<randabis> but not pcc linux
<bert_> Since I've updated to hoary, my cursor theme has changed. Is there any way I can get the old theme back?
<meuserj|work> danko123456, OSX flash will NOT work....
<tritium> dcompton, nmap is in both Warty and Hoary main repository
<fraggsta> is the version of GNOME in Hoary actually 2.10?  I notice today that there was a footnotes article saying that GNOME 2.10 beta 2 just came out and is known as 2.9.91, which is exactly what the "About GNOME" menu leads me to a dialogue box saying.  I upgraded my packages about 1/2 an hour ago.
<danko123456> I use warty stillk and know how to change cursor themes, actually maybe I know...
<LinuxJones> Dreamer3, it's ok if Ubuntu-Desktop get's removed it's just a metapackage
<dcompton> tritium, i did a search for nmap in synaptic and came up with no results
<tritium> dcompton, you've updated?
<dcompton> You mean reload? I've reloaded -- it grabs 4 files
<universal> why cant i install mpleyer completly? ..... folowing dependencies is un...
<tritium> dcompton, "sudo apt-get update"
<universal> mplayer
<tritium> dcompton, maybe that's called reload in synaptic, I don't know
<universal> i try apt-get install mplayer-386
<universal> what to do?
<Dreamer3> LinuxJones: ok
<dcompton> tritium - still doesn't exist
<tritium> dcompton, this is one line of the output from "apt-cache policy nmap": 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<sig_ubuntu> apt-get install mplayer
<jontiz> any swedish ubuntu channel irc?
<universal> yes, and then i have more than one posibilities
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  iptables isn't only firewall
<bluefoxicy> it's frelling port forwarding and nat and all
<universal> mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal> universal   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal> universal   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal> universal   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<universal> universal  : what would u choose?
<sig_ubuntu> universal: are you i686 or i386?
<tritium> bluefoxicy, nevertheless, don't expect it to become part of standard install
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  default installation comes with the iptables program
<sig_ubuntu> universal: 386
<universal> i386 is pentium?
<bluefoxicy> so why not finish the job and install a script that manages your rules too
<bluefoxicy> you know, WITH iptables
<dcompton> tritium it seems like default hoary doesn't include certain respositories?
<bluefoxicy> either you have it or you don't, don't go half assed.
<tritium> dcompton, it always includes "main", though, and nmap is in main
<dcompton> i executed that apt-cache command it said it did not find it
<kerignell> i have a laptop without internal CD, though an usb cdrom, installation fails when probing for CDroms, is there an easy solution? i know nothing about patching kernels :P
<kerignell> jontiz: jag r svensk :)
<tritium> dcompton, double check your sources.list
<dcompton> ahh I think I know what's wrong -- since the hoary second stage install failed from network (apparently a common bug), i redid it using the cd source and it never added the network apt repositories
<dcompton> it'd be nice if there was an easy way to get those included
<tritium> bluefoxicy, did you read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/iptables?
<lamont> ok... how did I just iconify every single window on my desktop?
<lamont> and how do I undo that?
<lamont> other than one at a time...
<tritium> bluefoxicy, you should probably read /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian.gz
<danko123456> oh man, you dont wanna know what my synaptic looks like...
<bluefoxicy> oh god, you had a script and depricated it x.x
<universal> dependencies: libdvdread2 and libvorbis0
<Welly> hmm.. where do i set universe in synaptic?
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, why not just install Firestarter it has a script AND a GUI
<tritium> bluefoxicy, most of us don't need it.  That's why you get to configure it how you want it.
<tritium> bluefoxicy, adding 2 lines to /etc/network/interfaces isn't all that hard
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  And i have this myfirewall.sh script already
<bluefoxicy> right?
<bluefoxicy> nope
<tritium> bluefoxicy, so use it. That's also documented in that doc I showed you.
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  so add writing a script to that
<tjb> just installed warty on an older system and need an easy way to specify the monitor type
<rubixXx> there an apt-get package for xchat-systray
<tritium> bluefoxicy, you said you had it written, and used it in Gentoo
<rubixXx> or a .deb anyone knwos about
<kerignell> i have a laptop without internal CD, though an usb cdrom, installation fails when probing for CDroms, is there an easy work around? i know nothing about patching kernels :P
<sig_ubuntu> rubix_: apt-cache search xchat
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  the script came iwth gentoo :)
<tritium> cool, use it
* bluefoxicy is rewriting
* bluefoxicy first tests out firestarter
<chillywilly> bah, which package it the xorg dev package? I've been searching but can't find it
<chillywilly> is*
<danko123456> damn'
<tritium> chillywilly, you want xlibs-dev?
<bluefoxicy> firestarter looks nice, I guess.
<tritium> chillywilly, or the xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<tritium> ?
<chillywilly> yeam, I am trying to build mesa, xorg and dri using the instructions on their wiki
<tritium> chillywilly, you probably need xlibs-dev, then
<chillywilly> k
<goldfish> How would I set up telnet in ubuntu?
<chillywilly> the end goal is to have dri working for savage as the unaccelerated driver is painful to use ;)
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: dri works
<tritium> goldfish, "sudo apt-get install telnetd", but wouldn't a SSH server be better?
<bert_> Since I've updated to hoary, my cursor theme has changed. Is there any way I can get the old theme back?
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: use the daily builds from CVS
<chillywilly> well it's not working for me ;P
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: what savage chip you have?
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: so there are package?
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: one sec
<goldfish> tritium: yes, but my router is giving me problems with port forwarding
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: no, not .debs... but it's not hard at all once you get rolling with the setup
<goldfish> well
<chillywilly> S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: i'm using the builds from the 3rd with 0 problems
<goldfish> tritium: Would you know how I could bind ssh to port 23?
<chillywilly> the id is...
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: i've heard of more problems with prosavage, but i'd still give it a try
<tritium> goldfish, no, sorry.  I'm a physical layer guy :)
<goldfish> kk :)
<goldfish> thanks
<tjb> is there any text/graphical configuration for selecting the monitor in ubuntu? the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 doesn't ask about my monitor
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: what files did you grab?
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Download (look under snapshots)
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: you'll have to do some system re-engineering
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: if you are totally new, i don't know what my advice would me
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: you're replacing parts of your X install with X.org stuff
<Dreamer3> i've done it so many times it's like old hat to me
<chillywilly> Xorg is on this machine
<chillywilly> this is hoary
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: it's basically copying stuff over right?
<isah> one more question: how can i make a shortcut to a pc in the network (in nautilus: smb://192.168.1.100/)
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: well, you move the old stuff first
<CyberSnooP> Are there other hoary users with troubles 'reloading' in synaptic?
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: me, i use symlinks for everything
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: XFree86 -> X.org or XFree86.ubuntu
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: etc
<aquarius> The python-nautilus package doesn't seem to work (I'm running an up-to-date hoary). I've put scripts in /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/python and they're not being run; is there any way I can debug this?
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: not that I ever change back and forth or anything :)
<twisted_steel> CyberSnooP: the only 'problems' I get are complaints of missing gpg keys
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: alrighty
<Welly> this is brilliant.. i'm well chuffed i've got this working
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: good luck, if you're serios i'd joing the mailing list
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: you don't think I should go through building things?
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: there are also savage mailing lists
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: i wouldn't waste the time, find a nightly that works for you
<CyberSnooP> I get "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<chillywilly> I saw one I probo.com
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: ok
<twisted_steel> CyberSnooP: I'll try reloading right now
<CyberSnooP> twisted_steel, thanks, because if yours doesn't fail, my gzip is borked :)
<twisted_steel> CyberSnooP: well, after this package finishes in 1 minute :)
<Spleeze> would you guys recommend using hoary or warty?
<danko123456> warty...
<danko123456> if you are new to it.
<froust> spleeze: stability, or bleeding edge?
<danko123456> that one is more stable/.
<Spleeze> stability i suppose
<speel> warty
<Spleeze> thanks guys
<froust> Spleeze: then warty
<tjb> is there any text/graphical configuration for selecting the monitor in ubuntu? the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 doesn't ask about my monitor
<froust> Spleeze: although hoary has been pretty stable
<josue> hey ppl
<josue> i need to empty manually my memory cach
<froust> tjb: read the top of your xfree86 config file... you have to do an md5sum to it
<josue> *cache
<josue> how can i do it?
<josue> as i have about 150mb in cache, and only 10mb free
<twisted_steel> CyberSnooP: no errors at the moment, but perhaps it's because there aren't any new packages in the repositories
<josue> any ideas?
<tjb> i don't know my monitor specs - with fedora i just pick it from a list. any way to do this with ubuntu?
<tjb> it's not probe-able
<CyberSnooP> well, I'll try and be patient for a few hours.. ubuntu folks didn't miss much of my problems till now :)
<speel> tjb why whats wrong with ur monitor?
<Welly> is there anything you can do with the ugly task bar at the bottom? i know i can probably hide it but it's quite handy, just not very pretty :)
<tjb> it's 1024x768@60Hz - it can do better
<speel> wel: you can dlt it if you want
<tjb> dlt?
<aquarius> Welly, do you want to delete it or hide it?
<speel> deleat
<speel> delete**
<Welly> hide it or pretty it up :)
<speel> right click on it
<aquarius> Welly: right click and say Properties to hide it.
<speel> and click properties
<aquarius> Pretty it up: I tend to get rid of it entirely and put the workspace switcher on the top panel :)
<Welly> can yuo do that? that would probably help
<aquarius> Welly, yep. Right-click on the top panel and Add To Panel... all the stuff that you want on there. Then right-click the bottom one and Delete Panel.
<Welly> got you.. gnome is a pretty decent environment
<speel> yepp
<cartman> is there a way to get resolv.conf not overwritten ?
<cartman> with dhcp that is
<speel> cartman: well you can chmod the resolv file but im not sure of thats what your looking for
<speel> man i wish there was a ubuntu request box or somthing like that
<cartman> speel: tried that its still overwritten :/
<acs> doesn't ubuntu come with lynx??
<jontiz> any swedish ubuntu irc channel?
<speel> cartman: ah damn then i dont know =/ check linuxquestions.org
<hellekin> hello
<[dEvIL-mAN] > how can i create a shortcut to a folder?
<speel> acs: no
<cartman> :/
<acs> ok
<william96> Anyone done a PPC install before?
<speel> acs:  but you can use apt-get to get it *i think*
<hellekin> i'm on amodem link and trying to install an sl-modem from windows. I downloaded sl-modem-source and sl-modem-daemon but it requires sl-modem-modules-new which I can't find. Any hint ?
<william96> Has anyone made a sucessful attempt at a  PPC install before?
<aquarius> [dEvIL-mAN] , right-click and say Make Link.
<michael> anyone having problems with sound?
<william96> .
<william96> Has anyone made a sucessful attempt at a  PPC install before?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > aquarius it doesnt let me
<speel> william96: guess not lol
<william96> Oh wel..
<[dEvIL-mAN] > maybe because the link i want to do is from my winxp partition?
<william96> *well...
<aquarius> [dEvIL-mAN] , is that option not there? Or does it try and fail?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > the option is not there
<aquarius> [dEvIL-mAN] , ok, right-click and say Copy.
<hellekin> william96: i tried the warty CD without any success on a powebook 1400cs
<william96> Ah
<[dEvIL-mAN] > copy file?
<aquarius> [dEvIL-mAN] , ah, no, forget that, you can't paste a link.
<william96> Thanks
<william96> same here
<[dEvIL-mAN] > ok
<hellekin> william96: and it trashed the MacOS ;o\
<aquarius> [dEvIL-mAN] , ah. try ctrl-shift-dragging it to a new folder.
<aquarius> oh. missed him. never mind.
<hellekin> william96: did you try the hoarY LIVE cd ,
<hellekin> ooops
<william96> No. I did not try the hoarty live cd.
<william96> The PPC 5.04 Live cd?
<choudesh> Hello all.
<william96> hi
<choudesh> I was wondering, when installing the Apache2 from Synaptic, where is the apache binary at? Apache2ctl is spitting out FNFs
<hellekin> william96: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/hoary-live-powerpc.iso
<[Spooky] > hello.. anyone know where i can get libgtk-1.2.so.0 ?
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<Dreamer3> two x displays isn't all it's cracked up to be
<choudesh> [Spooky] , its in the repo.
<[Spooky] > repo ?
<choudesh> Repositories.
<choudesh> but I am wrong, only 2.0.
<twisted_steel> [Spooky] : perhaps libgtk1.2-dev in Synaptic?
<ssam> on hoary ppc, in synaptic, there are a choice of powerpc, power3 and power4 kernels.  are they just for ibm servers, or will they work on the apple g4 / g5?
<ghen> I have a couple of questions regarding network configuration
<ghen> how can I "modprobe 3c509" automatically at boot time?
<ghen> and how can I configure my IP and default route automatically at boot time?
<ghen> I can do them manually
<ghen> and everything works
<[Spooky] > ive fixed it thanks anyway :)
<twisted_steel> [Spooky] : excellent :)
<hellekin> ghen: check /etc/network/interfaces for setting up your IP (man 5 interfaces i think)
<choudesh> twisted_steel, know how to get Apache2 to work right out of the repo?
<hellekin> ghen: for the module at boot time, add the module name in /etc/modules
<speel> apache2ctl start :P
<ghen> aha thanks
<choudesh> speel, oddly, it can't find the binary.
<ghen> now the ifconfig and route add
<speel> did you do it as root?
<hellekin> ghen: man interfaces
<twisted_steel> choudesh: perhaps there's something in /etc/init.d/
<ghen> hellekin: /etc/network/interfaces has "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<choudesh> speel, yeah.
<ghen> hellekin; ok i'll check that
<ghen> thanks
<hellekin> you're welcome
<ghen> I'm quite new to the "linux way" of doing these things :-)
<ghen> (coming from *BSD)
<speel> ah then try sudo /etc/init.d/httpd start or apache2 start or apache2ctl start i forgot what comes after /etc/init.d/
<hellekin> does anyone know about an sl-modem-modules-new package ?
<choudesh> twisted_steel, /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: line 98: /usr/sbin/apache2: No such file or directory
<choudesh> twisted_steel, both apache2ctl and init.d/apache point to a bad location
<hellekin> choudesh: you should apt-get install apache2 then
<choudesh> hellekin, I did install from the repo.
<hellekin> bad luck =8)
<twisted_steel> choudesh: there must be something wrong with the package, but I don't have apache on any of my machines here
<hellekin> choudesh: do you really need apache2? Wouldn't apache 1.3.xx work for you ?
<choudesh> hellekin, I believe apache2 common in the only one in the repo
<universal> could someone hold me installing mplayer ?
<hellekin> oh... i'm too much debian then
<twisted_steel> choudesh: did you also install the apache2 package?
<choudesh> twisted_steel, yeah
<hellekin> universal: check http://ubuntuguide.org/ it's documented there
<universal> i try apt-get install mplayer-386 but efterwards it says : mplayer-386: Afhngigheder: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) men den kan ikke installeres eller
<universal>                               libarts-alsa (>= 4:2.2.2-1) men den kan ikke installeres
<universal>                Afhngigheder: libdvdread2 men den kan ikke installeres
<universal>                Afhngigheder: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) men den kan ikke installeres
<universal> E: delagte pakker
<twisted_steel> choudesh: it looks like those packages don't really come with the server
<universal> no, hmm
<twisted_steel> choudesh: 'you need to install one of the apache2-mpm* packages'
<choudesh> twisted_steel, I just got that. ;-)
<universal> then what to write?
<twisted_steel> choudesh: :)
<Anubis> ogle does not see my DVD player
<ghen> hellekin; ok everything gets initialized at boot-time, thanks!
<Anubis> Totem does but can't get past the opening screen
<hellekin> ghen: making you happy makes me happy too ;o)
<Anubis> mplayer is dead
<benjanet> why cant i get into applications:// from nautilus ?
<ghen> ;-)
<choudesh> twisted_steel, thanks bro
<twisted_steel> choudesh: no problem
<ghen> ok next question -- I want to configre a new kernel.  do i have to download .tar.bz2 from kernel.org or can I install it as a package
<speel> its applications:///
<ghen> and how can I start from it's *current* configuration?
<hellekin> ghen: no way, you have to do it the debian way (which must be the sae as the ubuntu way AFAIK)
<benjanet> speel, applications:/// doesent work
<ghen> hellekin; ok, but why is this "debian way" always different? (^&
<hellekin> ghen for the config, simply copy it from the /boot directory
<hellekin> ghen: because it is simpler and painless =8)
<ghen> ok it's in /boot, thanks!
<giard> anyone know how the website rewrite is going?  the competition ended a couple weeks ago...
<ghen> hellekin; hm.. just gonna grab the latest 2.4.x from kernel.org and start out with the /boot/config-*
<choudesh> twisted_steel, for php, php4-gd?
<speel> benjanet: open a console and type nautilus applications:///
<hellekin> ghen: use synaptics and search for kernel-source, kernel-package...
<benjanet> speel, i get the same error...not a valid location
<speel> odd
<choudesh> twisted_steel, php4-gd package....
<ghen> aha as in apt-get install kernel-source-2.4.29 ?
<ghen> are these stock kernels or patched?
<hellekin> ghen: once you've got the right packages, use make-kpkg
<hellekin> ghen, i guess they're patched
<hellekin> ghen: but i shouldn't be telling you all that, you know... RTFM style
<ghen> ok when I'm all done hacking and building the kernel, just add entry to grub config and reboot the sucker?
<hellekin> ghen: make-kpkg makes it a one-liner
<ghen> hellekin; n/p, was just looking for the quick'n dirty way to fetch the sources (instead of ftp'ing them from kernel.org)
<hellekin> ghen: apt-get is your friend
<ghen> it's apt-getting right now ;-)
<ghen> 2.4.26 is ok I guess
<jontiz> any swedish ubuntu irc channel?
<tritium> ghen, linux-source packages are what you want
<ghen> tritium; i'm installing kernel-sources is that the same?
<hellekin> rhaaaaaaa.... i'm stuck on a windows (winLSD ;o)
<tritium> ghen, kernel-source has Debian patches.  linux-source has Ubuntu patches.
<ghen> tritium; ok.  won't make much difference I guess
<ghen> just want to strip down the kernel
<hellekin> tritium: thanks for the tip... Do they differ a lot ?
<ghen> it's probing and booting quite slowly
<benjanet> any idea why i cant get into  applications:/// ?
<tritium> hellekin, I've not looked at the differences to really know the answer to that
<ghen> hellekin; I guess ubuntu sources have some more aggressive patches than debian sources?
<ghen> as in, less conservative
<twisted_steel> benjanet: are you running hoary or warty?
<tritium> benjanet, that's not working at the moment in Hoary.  transition to freedesktop.org standards might take a little time
<tritium> ghen, I think that's a fair assumption, in general
<benjanet> tritium, thanks :D
<ewhitten> afternoon, all. :)
<FAST> anyone wanna help me?  i was playing around with gconf editor, under apps->nautilus->preferences. i unchecked show desktop. then i checked it back on, but i cant see icons, or get mouse menus on the desktop???
<tritium> benjanet, sure.  I hope it's not too big a problem for you.  It'll be resolved with time.
<ZorroBytes> benjanet: from what I gather in the #gnome channel, the applications:/// was removed because in gnome 2.10 it's been removed.
<benjanet> tritium, just playing around :D
<Joe2> Hiya I got a toshiba tecra 8100 laptop, will ubuntu install and work properly on this?
<tritium> benjanet, there will be a way to add applications, though I'm not sure how yet
<benjanet> ZorroBytes, tritium ...i really want to go to bluetooth:///
<ghen> hellekin; argh, /boot/config is for 2.6.x, can I use it as a base to configure a 2.4.x?
<ghen> or should I use 2.6 too?
<Welly> Hello all again.. trying to install the nvidia video driver but am getting an error of - dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glf_1.0.6111-lubuntu8_i386.deb (--unpack)
<Welly> any ideas?
<hellekin> if you know all hardware parts of your computer are supported in 2.4, go for it.
<FAST> anyone wanna help me?  i was playing around with gconf editor, under apps->nautilus->preferences. i unchecked show desktop. then i checked it back on, but i cant see icons, or get mouse menus on the desktop???
<meuserj|work> Welly, there should be more to that error....
<hellekin> for the config, i guess any unknown option is ignored and the default is set for options absent from the config file
<speel> Welly: i dont know if this might help you but hey it might here http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Welly> oh yeah.. - subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Welly> cheers speel, i'll have a look
<Welly> hmm.. the suggestion in that faq does the same thing and gives me the same error :S
<meuserj|work> Welly, the message that you pasted still isn't the complete message.. if you scroll up, you should be able to see the reason that the package couldn't be installed
<ghen> do I have to be root to configure/build kernel?
<ghen> (for installing yes, obviously)
<Welly> meuserj, is there a paste bin on this channel?
<tritium> Welly, did you try "apt-get -f install" and/or "dpkg --configure --pending"?
<meuserj|work> not that I know of
<Welly> tritium, i'll try that
<FAST> ;_;
<hummm> hello again :>
<ewhitten> yo.
<hummm> solved the problem i had with nautilus
<hummm> pretty annoying actually
<ewhitten> what was your problem?
<hummm> ewhitten: couldnt change background in nautilus
<hummm> grabbing, dragging and dropping a new color/tile on an object didnt change anything :>
<Welly> this is the error i'm getting - http://www.transmogrify.co.uk/Screenshot.png
<FAST> anyone wanna help me?  i was playing around with gconf editor, under apps->nautilus->preferences. i unchecked show desktop. then i checked it back on, but i cant see icons, or get mouse menus on the desktop???
<tritium> Welly, you also have ati drivers installed?
<hummm> FAST: try log off/log on again
<Welly> i hope not
<Welly> why,  does it look like i do?
<tritium> Welly, you have fglrx-driver, yes
<Welly> oh right
<Welly> so uninstall that and i should be ok?
<tritium> Yeah
<Welly> this is all very new to me :) it's good though..
<chillywilly> where is the kernel source package for hoary's kernel? I don't see 2.6.10 source package
<tritium> chillywilly, linux-source-2.6.10
<chillywilly> tritium: do I also need the patches package?
<fuflo> k.. me again..
<tritium> chillywilly, no.
<tritium> chillywilly, why are you building your own kernel, if I may ask?
<fuflo> does LANG var define others like LC_ALL as well?
<Welly> tritium, you know your stuff :) cheers man
<chillywilly> tritium: cause I can
<fuflo> cause i only see LANG with some output.. and no LC_ALL, LC_CTYPE etc..
<tritium> Welly, :)
<Welly> right.. need to reboot
<Welly> back in a mo! i love this! it's like a new toy :)
<yaaar> word
<Welly> and it's not crashed once
<fuflo> im using lt_LT now.. but some applications shows russian+lithuanian
<fuflo> i dont understand why..
<ssam> on hoary ppc, in synaptic, there are a choice of powerpc, power3 and power4 kernels.  are they just for ibm servers, or will they work on the apple g4 / g5?
<tritium> chillywilly, okay, just curious.  Few people actually _need_ custom kernels anymore.
<FAST> hummo, i rebooted the computer, but still no icons/mouse menus
<FAST> *hummm
<chillywilly> tritium: and if you need to compile some module? ;)
<chillywilly> tritium: you just might need the source
<tritium> chillywilly, you get linux-headers ;)
<djtansey> anyone here know anything about mono? i'm trying to get gtk-sharp-2.0(.pc) -- must i build it from cvs?
<ghen> make menuconfig complains abount missing ncurses
<defendguin> does the live CD have a dialer for dialup internet connections?
<ghen> and apt-get install ncurses fails ...
<twisted_steel> djtansey: what software are you trying to install?
<hummm> am i right that synaptic and some other management applications use GTK1 instead of gtk?
<hummm> gtk2 even
<tritium> chillywilly, nvidia module in debian used to have to be built by the user, so I used to use -headers package.  source package is rarely needed
<djtansey> twisted_steel -- gst-sharp extension for beagle
<yaaar> does anybody have any idea why my webserver won't use php to deliver an index.php page in a certain directory? If I name it anything else it works fine, but when I name it index.php the browser asks me to save it (like it doesn't know the file type) and when I do it contains all the php. ?!?!
<twisted_steel> djtansey: let me see if I have that installed
<chillywilly> tritium: well it failed with just linux-headers
<phobophobic> is there an apt source for 2.6.10?
<tritium> chillywilly, what failed?
<phobophobic> it's not showing in synaptic
<chillywilly> Makefile:163: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop.
<chillywilly> DRI
<twisted_steel> djtansey: from the beagle howto on the wiki, it looks like you have to install it from subversion
<Rajio> Hi, can someone give me a hand? I really don't know what I'm doing but cant find the solution online: Trying to install ubuntu (my first *nix install) and it's finished but it boots to a black screen. Am i doing something wrong?
<tritium> chillywilly, you need to copy the kernel's config file to the proper location
<Tux-Rox> Anyone here using hoary on a daily basis?
<tritium> Tux-Rox, yes
<twisted_steel> Tux-Rox: yes
<Tux-Rox> Stable enough for daily use then?
<tritium> Tux-Rox, in my opinion.  Do you have much previous debian or linux experience?
<djtansey> twisted_steel: i maintain the hoary wiki (i'm trying to update it due to a complaint) -- i have the source for gst-sharp. it doesn't compile because it needs gtk-sharp-2.0.pc
<twisted_steel> Tux-Rox: most of the time - there are the occasional broken packages
<aquarius> If I have a big with a package in universe, do I just mail ubuntu-users?
<aquarius> s/big/bug/
<tritium> aquarius, you can file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Tux-Rox> tritium, yes, a lot of Linux experience, I'm an RHCE, but new to debian, though picking it up fast.
<ghen> make menuconfig doesn't work because of missing ncurses, but apt-get install ncurses says "Package ncurses has no installation candidate", what must I do?
<tritium> Tux-Rox, you should be fine.  You'll just have to get used to apt instead of rpm :)
<tritium> Tux-Rox, which will be a blessing and a joy :)
<chillywilly> tritium: the headers package does not match my kernel package version the actual kernel is "-2" while the package I grabbed was "-3"
<Tux-Rox> tritium, That has been a nice change, let me tell you!
<tritium> chillywilly, yeah, you have to have matching packages
<tritium> Tux-Rox, no doubt :)
<tritium> chillywilly, if you're more comfortable using the -source package, by all means, do so.
<twisted_steel> djtansey: I don't see anything in the repositories :/
<chillywilly> tritium: I think I will install the newer image ;)
<FAST> where are gnome themes at for ubuntu >?
<kerignell> can someone tell me how to find out at what /dev/ my usb cd-rom is? installer fails to find it..
<tritium> chillywilly, okay :)
<phobophobic> where can i find an apt source for a 2.6.10 image?
<crimsun> in hoary/main, package 'linux-source-2.6.10'
<ssam> whats the differnce between the 'radeon' and 'ati' drivers in xorg?
<bluefoxicy> 16 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bluefoxicy> Need to get 20.3MB of archives.
<bluefoxicy> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<benjanet> what is the xscreensaver .xml path ?
<bluefoxicy> 0 bytes, what's the chances :P
<crimsun> ssam: radeon is a very specific subset of ati
<phobophobic> so i need to upgrade to hoary...is there a howto on doing so from a warty install
<bluefoxicy> phobophobic: change "warty" to "hoary" in sources.list
<bluefoxicy> apt-get update
<bluefoxicy> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bluefoxicy> that's about what I did anyway.
<ssam> so if in doubt use the ati?
<phobophobic> ok, thanks
<FAST> how come you can't turn off the date on the clock at the top right
<FAST> and just display time
<ssam> or should i use the radeon if it supports my card
<WillCooke> FAST, You can, right click, choose prefs then uncheck the "date" box
<FAST> doh
<ssam> i am on ppc so i cant use the offical binaries
<chillywilly> yay, I have DRI
<benjanet> what is the xscreensaver .xml path ?
<louisWu> hi. i am trying to enable dri with a radeon mobility 7500 under warty. radeon.ko is loaded and dri enabled in X's config. glxinfo though tells me dri is disabled, and i get the libgl_debug message:"libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_noop_enable_warnings)" any ideas?
<thegnark> hi everyone, i'm venturing into ubuntu for the first time and i'm trying to install madwifi drivers.. problem is on make i'm getting an error that uuencode is not a recognized command. is there some package i'm missing i can get from apt-get?
<manobes> question, is the only way to make spamassassin learn not-spam mails to export a whole batch of them to mbox format and run it from the command line?  There's no way to tag mails as "not junk" in evolution.
<Anubis> hdparm is not keeping my settings for my cdrom drives?
<Anubis> and body know what to do?
<restrex> how is called the new fonts rendering at hoary ?? http://restrex.dotgeek.org/hoary.png :/ thanks
<manobes> thegnark: sudo apt-get intsall sharutils
<manobes> thegnark: that will give you uuencode
<blah09> hi do you guys have sound in firefox when you play an swf?
<thegnark> i tried to manually install sharutils and i'm getting other erros, but let me try that
<Anubis> putting stuff in /etc/modules.conf is not working
<blah09> i installed flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree
<blah09> but i dont have sound for some reason
<phobophobic> ah, let the apt-gettage begin
<twisted_steel> blah09: yes, I have sound
<blah09> what did you install?
<blah09> im running hoary btw
<twisted_steel> blah09: I have flashplayer-mozilla under hoary
<manobes> thegnark: always try to use the packaging system if you can
<blah09> odd =/
<thegnark> manobes, "package sharutils is not available..." "package sharutils has no installation candidate"
<twisted_steel> blah09: yes - I assume other apps can play sound?
<blah09> yep
<thegnark> i tried searching for it in the gui toll and didn't find it and that's why i went for source
<blah09> all other apps, using esd
<blah09> at least i think theyre using esd
<manobes> thegnark: file a bug report, sharutils should be availible.  It worked for me, are you on Warty?
<twisted_steel> blah09: hmm, so this doesn't have sound? http://www.skype.com/community/movies/music/
<thegnark> yeah
<manobes> thegnark: odd, do you have universe enabled?
<thegnark> manobes, pm breifly?
<blah09> nope no sound
<twisted_steel> blah09: :/
<blah09> yeah =(
<klaym> when I type 'd' while upgrade asks me what to do with a config file, how do I get out of the observation mode?
<blah09> couldnt find anything on the forums either
<klaym> I'm watching a config file in terminal (the line that I write on is indicated with ':') and I can only browse up and down the file. how do I get out?
<twisted_steel> blah09: maybe this would help? http://thomer.com/howtos/sound_in_firefox.html
<johns_> klaym: try :q!
<twisted_steel> blah09: mine is set to auto and it works
<twisted_steel> blah09: I imagine you wouldn't want to change it to arts, but perhaps none or esd would do the trick
<klaym> johns_: that did it. thanks!!
<raydogg> How can i test to see if i have two processors on a box ?
<raydogg> other than /proc/cpuinfo
<njan> dmesg |grep proc
<raydogg> k
<universal> can someone tell me a site were i can download themes?
<njan> note: if it does hyperthreading, you'll see 2x however many you have.
<njan> universal, art.gnome.org
<universal> ok, thx
<raydogg> ah, that is probably what it is then
<njan> raydogg, :)
<Nano_> hi folks, I'm having some troubles and I'm wondering if any of you could spend 1 minut of his time
<njan> Nano_, just ask your question :)
<blah09> lemme try that twisted_steel
<Nano_> njan, I just installed hoary array 4 and to make work my wireless connection I need to compile some tiny module
<Nano_> well, somehow it doesn't want to be compiled :S
<johns_> klaym: welcom to the wonderfull world of vi
<njan> Nano_, what sort of card do you have?
<johns_> +e
<Nano_> it's a Prism chipset
<Nano_> however, in order to make it work I have to activate a led
<Nano_> weird, but always worked this way
<Nano_> now , I never had problems compiling this
<Nano_> it's just 30 lines
<Nano_> but now it doesn't want to work :S
<chrisich> hello all, anyone up and around?
<Nano_> I'm wondering if it would be possible for any of you to compile it for me
<chrisich> I just have a quick questoin regarding a new install
<AndyR> lo all
<chrisich> lo Andy
<Nano_> njan, still here?
<blah09> doesnt seem to be working so far =(
<njan> Nano_, yes, here
<njan> Nano_, not sure what to tell you; I've never had to compile anything to use a prism card.
<chrisich> Can anyone tell me how to reset the root password on a new install?
<Nano_> njan, true, but this is this way, trust me
<chrisich> I never got the option to set one, like I did in Fedora
<Nano_> njan, what kernel do you run?
<Nano_> 2.6.10?
<twisted_steel> chrisich: there is no root password by default - you use sudo instead
<drqk_> hmmmmmm anyone know how to get kernelimage with SMP support?
<chrisich> Ah,
<AndyR> what sort of prism do you have
<AndyR> ?
<Nano_> it's prism2
<njan> Nano_, 2.6.10
<AndyR> im have a wusb54g that works
<chrisich> so if i go to do an install, I just need to use sudo instead of se
<chrisich> su
<dottedline> install question? system stalls at: Starting hotplug subsystem - How do I get past this stall?
<Nano_> I know it should work, but this is the way this laptop works
<AndyR> Nano_, warty or hoary?
<Nano_> hoary
<chrisich> thanx for the help!
<Nano_> this is a small module that has to be loaded to enable a led
* erva  Immortality Device: http://vcarvalho.no.sapo.pt/
<AndyR> using ndiswrapper?
<twisted_steel> chrisich: sure :)
<Nano_> only with the led turned on the wireless card listens
<Nano_> weird, I know
<Nano_> but I found other people saying the same
<Nano_> and this is how I made it work till 1 hour ago, when I installed array 4
<blah09> does array4 have debs?
<twisted_steel> blah09: another possibility is enabling multiple sounds http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<blah09> as in, can you pin the cd to apt?
<ssam> gasp, hoary crashed!
<Nano_> so, I'm not sure if this would work, but if any of you could compile these 40 lines I'm pretty sure it might work
<blah09> thanks twisted
<blah09> ill try that
<twisted_steel> blah09: yup; it looks like it did allow someone to use flash now
<ssam> i unmounted a firewire drive from the context menu on the desktop
<blah09> just out of curiousity what kind of a sound chip do you have?
<Nano_> or help me to compile it
<ssam> its happened to me with a usbstick as well
<AndyR> my wusb54g works using the ndiswrapper and winxp driver fine
<twisted_steel> blah09: I have an external usb soundcard - some texas instruments chip is on there
<Nano_> this is the small thing:
<Nano_> http://home.conceptsfa.nl/~revdmeer/md40100/acerhk-0.5.3-patched.tar.bz2
<twisted_steel> blah09: but I just use the snd_usb_audio driver
<blah09> brb reboot
<kakalto> could someone please help me with getting the warty backport of wine working with GTA VC?
<kakalto> I apt-get (got) it
<kakalto> and ran wine
<kakalto> wine <path?
<kakalto> *<path>
<kerignell> will 3.5 GB last forever for ubuntu? as systempartition..
<blah09> hey twisted_steel
<blah09> it worked =)
<blah09> thanks a lot for your help
<twisted_steel> blah09: excellent :D
<Nano_> still the annoying Prism2 guy here... :(
<Xappe> kakalto, hmm, wine does not do directx emulation I think, so i would go for cvscedega instead
<Nano_> so, anyone willing to help me on this?
<Arago> i have a trouble with gnome menu: i can't add new launcher with nautilus nor contestual menu . Ideas ?
<Xappe> you're running Hoary?
* Arago is on warty
<bascule> netsplit?
<FAST> is it easy to install xfce to play around with? and then be able to switch back to gnome when i wish
<Nex6> anyone know of a logoff screen saver, or know what the command is to log off gnome?
<blah09> FAST yes it is
<blah09> and it doesnt install on top of gnome
<blah09> you have both
<blah09> theres an installer for xfce
<afonit> Nex6  cntrl + alt + backspace
<FAST> how do you go about setting which one youd like to use
<bascule> gdm session will let you pick
<bascule> the main log-in screen doewn the bottom there is a session menu
<Nex6> afonit , i knew that, i need to script it.... so i can have it in a screen saver
<Nex6> and run after 15 minutes of non use
<FAST> ah ok
<bascule> Nex6: on gdm?
<bascule> or a standard desktop?
<FAST> is it best to install xfce from synaptic ?
<afonit> oh, sorry bout that
<bascule> FAST: almost obviouslt, yes ;)
<kakalto> Xappe, thanks, but... CVSCedega, any guides or something for installing
<kakalto> ?
<Nex6> bascule yes a standard ubuntu warty install
<Nex6> except i have it set to auto login
<bascule> Nex6: no where/when do you want this screensaver, is a scrennsaver al you want, a screen lock, auto logoff I'm confused
<Xappe> kakalto: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=45
<bascule> Nex6: you don't want auto login any more?
<Nex6> i already have the auto login working,
<bascule> Nex6: you don't want auto login any more?
<Nex6> but, after 15 minutes:
<bascule> ?????
<Nex6> i want to to log off, and then log back in again
<Nex6> sort of a recycle
<bascule> no idea, good luck ...
<Nex6> that will keep the machine clean and X from ever freakin out
<bascule> will it?
<FuglyRat> hi hi, i just installed blackbox 0.7rc but now gnome apps have weird fontsizes. is there something i need to load so it uses the right font setup?
<Nex6> bas will it what?
<dottedline> install question? system stalls at: Starting hotplug subsystem - How do I get past this stall?
<bascule> keep the machine clean and X from freakin out
<Nano_> it fu$&/&&$ing worked!
<Nano_> I wasn't so happy since my soccer team won the league!
<Nex6> bascule , i noticed. when X stays dormat for long periods its un predictable by forcing a recycle
<Nex6> it should behave better
<tezza> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.1/pro,
<tezza>        or too many mounted file systems
<bluefoxicy> GAH!
<bluefoxicy> I tried firestarter
<tezza> i get this when trying to mount a smb share over the network?
<bluefoxicy> it broke my irc dcc
<bluefoxicy> I can't get it back now
<bluefoxicy> even iptables -F doesn't cleari t out
<bluefoxicy> the conntrack modules are loaded and all
<bluefoxicy> pretty software, but horribly breaks things.
* bluefoxicy can't even ssh to those boxes, even with a policy rule to allow 192.168.0.0/24 to everywhere
* Arago is on warty
* bascule really appreciates rhythmbox
<Arago> i have a trouble with gnome menu: i can't add new launcher with nautilus nor contestual menu . Ideas ?
<tremor> anyone with a good suggestion for a wireless card with native linux support (no ndis wrappers) ?
<mz2> tremor, some of the Belkin cards are supported
<mz2> well
<FAST> can you run 2 different sessions with the same account at the same time? so i can try xfce in one terminal
<tezza> how can i chance the power mangement stuff that ubuntu is using? at the moment it is running at 600MHz on my P M 1700MHz laptop with AC power plugged in, can i make it dynamically change only when it is on battery power?
<Nano_> njan, thanks for your answering before, I managed to solve it. Thanks
<tezza> s/chance/change/
<FuglyRat> why does ubuntuforums.org use fedora core?
<mz2> although you'll have to be really accurate with what you're buying, because some of their cards aren't (the chips they use vary a lot)...
<FuglyRat> shame on them
<Newbi3> hello i'm trying to install java on my pc
<bascule> FAST: from another vterminal try 'gdm -- :1'
<tremor> k, thx mz2, i'll look for some more information
<Newbi3> and it's not happening
<bascule> or xinit -- :1
<Newbi3> mv: cannot stat `jre1.5.0_01/': No such file or directory
<Newbi3> what's that all about?
<bascule> got the filename right?
<mz2> tremor, the belkin cards that use atmel chips are compatible, to be more precise
<Newbi3> anyone with java installed?
<Newbi3> that can give me some pointers
<bascule> what exactly is wrong?
<mameluke> Newbi3, sry.. its time for bed ;)
<Newbi3> mv: cannot stat `jre1.5.0_01/': No such file or directory
<bascule> yeah, that's not much though
<bascule> mv whatever.jhtyrhdjdfjsd78834
<bascule> cannot stat file or directory ..
<bascule> ;)
<Newbi3> i'm following the steps on ubuntu unofficial guite
<bascule> got the filename right?
<Newbi3> yeah
<Newbi3> checked
<mz2> is dist-upgrade going to work backwards too?
<bascule> try using a file manager insted of CLI
<mameluke> mz2, u can choose tho old kernels in grub
<mameluke> the
<Newbi3> i don't know how to do it using a file manager
<mz2> no, i mean, suppose i do an apt-get dist-upgrade to hoary, and then want back to warty by just putting back my old repositories. is that going to work, or is it just daft?
<mameluke> afaik... n8
<bascule> Newbi3: when I asked if you had the file name right, not in accordance with the guide but the file *you* have
<Newbi3> i checked
<Newbi3> and they both are the same name
<Newbi3> and i did download the version that they had on their website
<bascule> ls -l /path/to/<that_file>
<rigodon> hola
<Newbi3> hummm...that seems like a code to me ...
<Newbi3> bascule, could you say that in english
<Newbi3> i need to ls to see if the directory is there?
<FAST> well now my session log in screen is fux0erd
<FAST> booting ubuntu starts at the terminal, not at the gui login screen now.... sigh
<FAST> and that     'gdm -- :1'  thing didn't do anything when i tried
<FAST> how do i go about making ubuntu boot to the login/session screen
<LinuxJones> FAST, X isn't working ?
<FAST> what is the command to get back into the gui when you're at the terminal
<Hymie> http://groups-beta.google.com/group/rec.arts.wobegon/msg/5a460541df793f1a?dmode=source
<LinuxJones> FAST, startx
<niptac> is there somewhere a precompiled package of phpMyAdmin 2.6.1 for ubuntu?
<FAST> LinuxJones, i tried that, but it said the screen was already running
<FAST> and it would leave me at the terminal
<LinuxJones> niptac, that's in universe repo
<bascule> <-- super lagged out connection
<chillywilly> *thwap*
<FAST> maybe its cause i installed the xfce packages that its all screwed up now
<LinuxJones> FAST, ctrl +alt+ F7
<FAST> that works
<niptac> in universe it is 1:2.5.7_1 version andd not the latest 2.6.1
<LinuxJones> niptac, sorry I missed that part
<inc> anybody good with setting up hardware?
<FAST> how do i fix the bootup login screen business?  when i boot the computer, it goes to the terminal. then when i startx, it starts automatically starting the gui. there is no background image until my backgruond shows. and there is an "X" pointer until its done loading
<CarlK> I have 7 old printers in a stack
<niptac> anyway is anyone using phpMyAdmin? is it easy to use for a beginner?
<Joe2> Hiya I got a toshiba tecra 8100 laptop, will ubuntu install and work properly on this?
<bascule> inc: what sort of hardware , wht do you mean seting up?
<LinuxJones> FAST, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<FAST> Joe2, try a live cd?
<inc> bascule: sound card on a laptop
<CarlK> Joe2 - I have it on a toshiba 2800, runs good
<Joe2> :)
<CarlK> Joe2 - batter level works, wifi works, sound works
<FAST> LinuxJones, so i should get the login gui screen after i run '/etc/init.d/gdm start' ?
<KevMan> Joe2: does on my tecra 8000, except sound
<CarlK> Joe2 http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/
<FAST> when i boot up
<LinuxJones> FAST, have you re-booted and it has not come up ?
<FAST> yes, it stays at the console
<KevMan> Joe2: but haven't really attempted to rectify that yet.
<LinuxJones> FAST, update-rc.d gdm defaults
<FAST>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<LinuxJones> FAST, it should say that it added a few links
<LinuxJones> FAST, umm
<FAST> let me restart
<LinuxJones> FAST, what were you messing about with ?
<FAST> ill see what happens
<inc> any ideas?
<FAST> i just installed xfce packages
<FAST> nothing else
<FAST> brb
<LinuxJones> FAST, k
<bascule> inc run alsamixer
<inc> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<bascule> looks like an unsuporrted card, try aumix
* LinuxJones is going to beat my brother down in 9-ball for a few hours see you all later
<GuBA> hello i have a problem with courier-pop
<inc> bascule: i got this in dmesg CS4231 soundcard not found or device busy
<GuBA> Starting Courier POP3 server:bind: Address already in use
<GuBA>  ll_daemon_start: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bascule> inc lsmod | grep snd
<wm_eddie> wait, does toshiba officially support Linux?
<CarlK> kinda
<bascule> <-- fatal easytag accident all Orbital tunes are called Funny Break :'(
<CarlK> pretty cook, eh?
<bascule> ARRRRGH
<wm_eddie> CarlK: Do you know if they sell Laptops with linux installed?
<CarlK> I don't think so
<inc> bascule: youin #flood?
<bascule> will be 10 secs
<CarlK> wm_eddie - from what I read, toshiba realized they would have more equipment in use if they helped the linux crowd
<GuBA> i need help ...
<wm_eddie> Woah? do they have a laptop with raid?
<CarlK> but I don't see them spending too much money on R&D or giveing you your money back if you can't get Linux working
<randabis> that'd be scary
<randabis> compiling openoffice.org is gonna take an eternity
#ubuntu 2005-02-23
<randabis> heh it's already been a couple hours I think
<randabis> bootstrapping was quicker :p
<wm_eddie> I'm right now trying to find a laptop with linux pre-installed.  And not some person/company that buys laptops and then installs Linux on them.
<afonit> element computers
<randabis> wm_eddie, walmart sells some lol
<randabis> the laptops themselves are decent, but they have linare or linspire on them :(
<FAST> LinuxJones, i just rebooted. ubuntu went straight to the console login screen. i ran startx, up came gnome...
<tezza> what's the best way to install kde for ubuntu?
<micahf> hey when is hoary going to be released?
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<CarlK> 3 weeks before it is ready ;)
<wm_eddie> Only the bottom of the line laptop has linspire on it...
<wm_eddie> and no wireless
<baluba> bye
<wm_eddie> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3504708&cat=179113&type=19&dept=3944&path=0%3A3944%3A3951%3A4070%3A179113
<randabis> wm_eddie, yeah..the higher up one has linare
* wm_eddie checks to see what linare is.
<wm_eddie> is it linspire 5.0 or something?
<tezza> once i install applications how do i update the gnome menus ?
<wm_eddie> tezza: They update immediately if the program put something in the menu
<tezza> xmms didn't seem to
<wm_eddie> really...
<tezza> uhuh
<kirt> Is anyone else having a problem with current hoary where nautilus windows will sometimes appear underneath other windows?
<fubared> where can I find libdvdcss2 for warty? I see something on the wiki, but the marillat repository is supposedly incompatible for warty
<blah09> it works fine
<blah09> www.ubuntuguide.com
<wm_eddie> http://www.sub300.com/port.htm looks interesting...
<blah09> 1ghz via?
<blah09> but its probably enough for xfce ;)
<wm_eddie> heh, I can run GNOME 2.8 kind of ok on my PII
<wm_eddie> runs xfce4.2 perfect.
<blah09> yeah fluxbox would be a bit extreme
<blah09> but 100 more for http://www.sub300.com/delport.htm might be better
<blah09> well 170 more
<wm_eddie> But I'd rather have an HP or something
<blah09> but at least its reasonably futureproof
<wm_eddie> and I don't like anything bigger than 14"
<suix> hi
<blah09> yeah agreed
<blah09> 14" is pushing it already
<blah09> ibook is more or less perfect
<suix> Im using warty and when I open a program that uses wxwindows the letters are shown very little, do u know why?
<suix> is it normal?
<tezza> anyone familair with laptops/acpi with ubuntu?
<blah09> very little
<FAST> LinuxJones, i just rebooted. ubuntu went straight to the console login screen. i ran startx, up came gnome...
<FAST> it won't go to the gui login screen automatically
<tezza> well my cpufreq scaling seems to work but i only want it to work when the laptop is running on battery power, how would i go about doing this?
<blah09> try hitting ctrl-alt-backspace, it should go to the gui login soon
<blah09> nope no idea how to do that
<blah09> i kinda like it like that though, so the fan doesnt come on unnecessarily
<blah09> er, -soon
<blah09> afk
<tezza> what's the best package to install divx/xvid codecs and all the rest of the codecs?
<wm_eddie> tezza: w32codecs
<wm_eddie> I think
<wm_eddie> I just install that and hope everything works :)
<tezza> where from?
<wm_eddie> Man, even the HP is 15 inches...
<fubared> I just installed xine, xvid and divx play fine in it
<wm_eddie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Ultrahex> hey guyz, i am having some problems during the install of i386 latest version warty UBUNTU .. the accounts could not be created, i am now running in in safe 'mode' command line, how would i add users?
<fas3r> why when i lauch apt-setup and i choose ftp, the windows switch off? it's impossible to select ftp mode?
<wm_eddie> Ultrahex: adduser
<Ultrahex> wm_eddie: when i use sudo adduser it said chowd or chood 1000:1000 ... and it fails
<fas3r> Ultrahex what's u r problem u dont have root account ?
<Ultrahex> fas3r: well im in root@ProjectUnknown
<fas3r> or when u want to conect with su it's fails
<Ultrahex> fas3r: but it doesnt allow me to create still
<mz2> you don't need to do sudo then
<mz2> if you're in the single user mode
<Ultrahex> its command-line
<fas3r> ok
<Ultrahex> mz2: i tried both ways , same error
<[Spooky] > Anyone here that are gaming Tactical Ops ?
<kerignell> 'Debootstrap error' 'Failed getting Release file /cdrom/dists//Release.' it says during install, when looking in console that file doesn't seem to exist Can anyone point me to a solution?
<mz2> Ultrahex, you're probably just a bit fucked then... :) try base-config?
<Ultrahex> mz2: whats base-config :P
<Ultrahex> ill BRB im gonna try something
<mz2> just run a command called base-config. it's basically the installer
<Newbi3> hi
<Newbi3> can anyone explain why i can hear a sound of a movie and i can't see any image
<Newbi3> on totem player
<Newbi3> :/
<wm_eddie> Newbi3: Try restarting totem
<wm_eddie> I think it's a bug.
<mz2> is that a common thing? for me totem sometimes shows just a blue screen and sound works fine, and then when it's restarted everything's fine?
<Newbi3> humm
<wm_eddie> mz2: Happens to me all the time
<fas3r> localhost kernel: hdc: packet command error: error=0x50            what's that?
<tezza> wm_eddie, thanks for the repo ;oP
<Newbi3> it's not having it
<wm_eddie> like every first time I run totem per X session
<Newbi3> i think i need some codecs
<Newbi3> :S
<wm_eddie> Newbi3: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<wm_eddie> win32codecs
<wm_eddie> but you didn't get that from me >.>
<fubared> my xine is segfaulting when I try to play a DVD full screen :(
<Newbi3> good stuff
<jmob> fubared: totem crashes my computer
<tezza> do you have to manually unmount a cdrom in ubuntu? because mine won't eject ;o(
<Newbi3> are all those codecs wm_eddie?
<sasquatc4> anyone gotten the audigyls cards to work, your supposed to be able to specify at configure time to use the audigyls card, but it says card not recognized
<jmob> but that's because the i830 driver sucks
<vjaz> tezza, I think the GUI asks you if you want to unmount it when you close the Nautilus window. I don't think that it'll automatically unmount it when you press eject.
<vjaz> tezza, It's a bit hazardous to autounmount when pressing eject.
<tezza> ahhh ok
<fubared> I've never actually gotten totem to play any of my movies
<wm_eddie> I never had a problem with totem.
<wm_eddie> but all of my friends do...
<fubared> I like gxine though
<fubared> too bad it segfaults playing DVD's
<JoshA> hello all
<JoshA> I just installed ubuntu, and everything initially worked fine, but now when grub loads at startup, it displays the word 'grub' then restarts my system
<dottedline> install question? system stalls at: Starting hotplug subsystem - How do I get past this stall?  The ubuntuguide doesn't cover this one
<tezza> what do people here use to watch dvd's ?
<ebone> hey guys ...
<ebone> what's the state of KDE and ubuntu ?
<vjaz> KDE is doing fine I guess, and Ubuntu is not bad either.
<dottedline> ;P
<Stereotype> I think he meant using KDE with Ubuntu.:-p
<ebone> :)
<ebone> yeah, that's what I meant.
<Stereotype> It works, but not easily.
<fubared> I guess building libdvdcss2 from source might help
<Ultrahex> ok i used the alternate adduser it made teh user and i added to group root but it does not let me login using it
<Ultrahex> ^ (person which cannot get it to make accounts / login now)
<Riddell> ebone: warty has KDE 3.2, hoary has KDE 3.3.2
<Riddell> ebone: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<bulio> too bad my internet won't work in ubuntu
<bulio> :/
<randabis> hoary has kde 3.3.2 warty has 3.2
<randabis> crap
<randabis> didn't see that was already posted
<randabis> lol
<ebone> Riddell: thanks
<ebone> Has anyone heard of MEPHIS ?
<njan> ebone, you mean MEPIS?
<Ultrahex> doing "sudo psswd root" will make GNOME login with root/root ?
<Ultrahex> or "sudo/root" (user/pasas)
<randabis> no
<Ultrahex> ok well i have no clue how to fix
<ebone> njan: yeah, that's it.
<tezza> when i try and install mplayer i have all the dependencies but it won't install? can i force it?
<randabis> why do you want to login to gnome as root?
<njan> ebone, yup. KDE-centric, debian-based linux distro. Installs off the livecd, has non-free components.
<ebone> it doesn't look as popular as ubuntu though.
<randabis> it isn't as popular partly because it isn't funded by a millionaire lol
<ebone> ahh ...
<randabis> development is slower too I believe
<ebone> i think i might give this ubuntu a shot ...
<randabis> there are more ubuntu developers I believe
<ebone> i've been using debian for a few years, but am a little tired with it being so conservative.
<randabis> ubuntu hoary might just be up your alley :p
<randabis> or gentoo :)
<delphi> does ubuntu live cd work ok with nvidia cards? we have 2 machines here, and it won't boot into a gui properly on either.
<randabis> delphi, depends on what nvidia card and which version of the livecd
<ebone> i thought about gentoo .... but i already know apt-get/dpkg management system.
<randabis> ebone, :) both portage and apt rock
<delphi> latest live cd from the website "warty" 4.10 i think, nvidia gfore 4 mx and 5700
<redrum> What program can I use to play shoutcast streams?
<randabis> delphi, might wanna try one of the hoary livecds
<delphi> ah, ok. sounds like a plan. on the main website?
<ebone> i take it you can use apt-get to install packages ?
<randabis> redrum, xmms, streamtuner, rhythmbox, etc
<ebone> apt-get, apt-cache, all that ...
<randabis> delphi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary
<randabis> should be a livecd directory
<randabis> or one within snapshots
<redrum> randabis: with xmms, can I get a list of all the streams?
<delphi> randabis: thank you. i'll download and try
<vjaz> Anyone here run Ubuntu on less than 256MB of RAM?
<ebone> just how "unstable" is unstable guys ?
<ebone> trying to decide if i should go with hoary or warty ?
<randabis> delphi, here's a link to the latest
<randabis> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/hoary-live-i386.iso
<vjaz> I'm interested if it's bearable. I have an old laptop with only 128MB of RAM that I would rather like installing Ubuntu on, but I'm afraid that the RAM is not enough for running GNOME.
<randabis> ebone, depends on what you mean by unstable
<speel> vjaz: yea min is like 128
<ebone> randabis: that's what I'm trying to figure out     :)
<Xappe> vjaz, you could try, and if it's slow change to xfce
<delphi> randabis: thanks, coming down now.
<randabis> vjaz, do a custom install and choose a different wm
<vjaz> Xappe, Maybe.
<vjaz> Well yes, a custom install is a choice.
<randabis> ebone, what is "stable" to you?
<ebone> do they mean some apps will just act "quirky" sometimes  ...
<delphi> at the risk of getting flamed. does kde work fine on it?
<vjaz> I actually currently do use XFCE.
<randabis> ebone, it means that packages change often, a lot of times daily
<randabis> delphi, kde isn't on the livecd
<delphi> randabis: sure, I understand that. but, if i was to install, I presume it's just an apt-get away?
<randabis> delphi, sure. I usually perform daily apt-get dist-upgrades
<vjaz> How well does XFCE fit in Ubuntu? Do menus get updated automatically, etc?
<randabis> but you don't have to be as vigorous as me
<randabis> vjaz, yes I believe so
<vjaz> Ok.
<vjaz> Doesn't sound that bad.
<randabis> it has xfce 4...I think you'll need to get the latest elsewhere if you want it
<delphi> i'm suprised it has reached 5th spot on distrowatch. must be pretty good
<randabis> delphi, it's the best debian-based distro out there imho
<randabis> I'm starting to like gentoo even more though for the speed. :)
<randabis> gentoo is noticably faster for me than ubuntu
<delphi> randabis: sounds interesting. have you tried/compared it with mepis?
<ebone> randabis: will most apps run "smoothly" with warty ?
<randabis> I've checked out mepis live...didn't use it too long
<redrum> some people I've talked to are telling me I should install freeBSD instead of ubuntu...
<randabis> ebone, sure, but they are old
<vjaz> The thing is I'm planning on installing it to my parents and I would much rather have them use a "standard" installation.
<delphi> randabis: not keen on it?
<ebone> ohh, maybe i meant hoary.
<randabis> redrum, freebsd is nice, but linux is better in terms of hardware compatibility
<randabis> delphi, no, mostly because of kde and the layout
<redrum> ok
<randabis> ebone, hoary is very smooth imho...I have it on 3 systems without a hitch
<ebone> cool ... i might as well go with that then ...
<redrum> my buddy was just telling me that freebsd can compile linux binaries, and also that the latest version somehow allows windows hardware drivers...
<delphi> randabis: fair enough. I must admit, the layout of the screen shots for ubunto seem very well thought out.
<ebone> i don't mind the occational app being a bit buggy this way or that ...
<ebone> so long as it's not a constant thing.
<mz2> randabis, does hoary already have the gnome 2.10 beta 2?
<randabis> ebone, the most problems you'll have is with software in universe, but it isn't that bad
<ebone> i guess from a security standpoint the stable version is better.
<ebone> if your using it as a server or something.
<randabis> mz2 yes..hoary follows gnome's development branch very closely...one of gnome's head developers is also a ubuntu developer
<randabis> ebone, to an extent probably so
<ebone> hell ... i may just use enlightenment  :)
<mz2> randabis, how about X.org 6.8.2? :)
<randabis> not yet
<ebone> yeah, how about X.org ?
<randabis> I don't think it will make it
<randabis> 6.8.1 is in there though
<randabis> 6.8.2 is in gentoo now though
<ebone> shoot ... debian doesn't have an X.org packages even for unstable yet.
<ebone> last i checked anyways.
<mz2> ok... well, i'll soon find out... my dist-upgrade is now at about 68%  :)
<randabis> if you use ~86 keywords
<Xappe> xorg 6.8.2 will be in hoary soon
<mz2> will it? oh cool
<randabis> I was thinking about recompiling xorg to check out 6.8.2
<randabis> Xappe, you sure? feature freeze happened yesterday I think
<Xappe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14994
<randabis> ok
<ebone> Is that live cd worth the extra 100 MB ?
<ebone> it is a live/install CD i take it ?
<ebone> based on Knoppix probabaly ?
<randabis> great
<bascule> anyone else have a segfaulting xmms in hoary?
<bascule> like not even starting just segfault
<randabis> ebone, it's just a demonstation cd..you can't install with it
<randabis> bascule, do you have libmikmod2?
<Neill_> bascule: mine starts
<ebone> ahh ... good thing you told me.
<bascule> dunno actually, I'll check
<randabis> if you don't have libmikmod2 then xmms will seg fault
<randabis> it really should be automatically be added to xmms as a meta package
<randabis> bad sentence :/
<bascule> OK, glad I could help, it was weird cause I built 1.2.10 from source and it did the same thing
<mz2> does anybody know of OO.o snapshot releases for ubuntu/debian?
<randabis> hoary has the latest oo.o 1.9 something
<mz2> cool!
<randabis> it also has 1.1.4 I think
<mz2> along with 1.1.x ?
<mz2> good
<FAST> can anyone help?   i installed some xfce packages, but now when i reboot the computer, ubuntu stays at the console terminal login. it does not boot into the gui login screen like normal. how can i fix this?
<randabis> I think it has one of the 1.1's...can't remember if it is 1.1.3 or 4
<mz2> after the dist-upgrade is finished, do i have to do something else before hoary is "properly" set up?
<randabis> I can't check right now either because I'm in gentoo and actually compiling openoffice as we speak
<marioch> hello I have a BCM4306 wireles card, and I'm having problems to get it work on ubuntu hoary array4
<delphi> randabis: will a daily upgrade keep hoary completely up-to-date?
<randabis> mz2, reboot...that's should do it
<randabis> delphi, yep, as long as there were updates that day
<marioch> I did install ndiswrapper and the windows drivers, but the card doesn't work
<randabis> brb
<randabis> food
<marioch> any hint/help wil be appreciated
<delphi> randabis: and that's for hoary as well as the debian archives? in other words, when gnome 2.10 beta 3 comes out, it will update that to?
<delphi> .. even though it's not in debian unstable?
<mz2> will OpenOffice 2 release be somewhere roundabout when Hoary is released?
<jdub> delphi: seb packages all the gnome stuff as soon as it arrives, and not just in the big batches
<jdub> mz2: roughly, yes.
<jdub> delphi: debian doesn't put pre-release stuff in sid
<stuNNed> jdub!
<delphi> jdub: i know. i'm just trying to get my head around a distro that's so "up-to-date" but still based on debian :)
<jdub> delphi: debian is generally very up to date
<jdub> delphi: we just happen to ship pre-releases
<jdub> in preparation for our final release
<delphi> cool. thanks for everyones help. catch you later
<zhukov_> Hi
<ebone> man kids ... that's one fast download ... they have some speedy servers.
<ebone> is the warty install CD going to choke on my nvidia card ?
<ebone> chipset i should say.
<gen> How can I share more than just my home directory with samba
<stuNNed> jdub: can you do me quick fav?
<stuNNed> gen: sure, set up your shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf :)
<gen> stunned, what do you mean
<gen> ive already set it up, i have home directory shared fine
<stuNNed> ok then just share your home directory.
<gen> i asked how to share more than the home dir
<gen> that was my question..
<Xappe> ebone, i have nforce2 and no problems...though I'm running Hoary since a couple of months now
<stuNNed> yes you can, add a share to that file i mentioned
<gen> ..
<cuga> gen.. just open that file, look at the line that is specifing how your home dir is share, and just mirror it with whatever else you want to share
<Torakiky> hi
<Torakiky> can someone help me?
<ssam> whats the problem
<CarlK> yes
<CarlK> you need to type some keys
<grogoreo> hi
<cuga> Array-4 burning as we speak :D
<pvh> Someone recommended a digital camera tool to me the other day F-<something>
<pvh> Can anyone refresh my memory? I'm looking for a gnomish tool to move images automatically off my camera.
<grogoreo> I'm trying to get libwxgtk2.3-python but dont know where I can use apt to get it
<pvh> (And name them nicely, etc.)
<Torakiky> I got an error with apt
<hypatia> pvh: F-spot I think.
<cuga> grogorea, package names are pretty much the same from debian to ubuntu so just use http://packages.debian.org and check out what packagename would be for that
<pvh> hypatia: That was probably it, thanks.
<pvh> hypatia: I didn't see it listed in Synaptic... I wonder why.
<grogoreo> cuga: thanks, ill have a look
<hypatia> pvh: http://www.gnome.org/projects/f-spot/ -- I don't know if there are packages.
<pvh> hypatia: On it. Thanks. :)
<Torakiky> who use hoary?
<mike998> is amyone having problems using xine to play dvds under hoary?
* acs good bye
<[Spooky] > anyone playing Tactical Ops in Ubuntu here ?
<restrex> where is my xorg startup script?
<grogoreo> in apt, is there a search function? I've looked on packages.debian.org and found the package I want, but when I try apt-get install it cant find it. Or is it possible to do apt-get install http://package.directory.com/package-1.2 etc?
<scognito_> hi all
<[Spooky] > grogoreo: sudo apt-cache search name
<grogoreo> great thanks Spooky
<scognito_> any way to use framebuffer devices without recompiling the kernel? (using nvidia or matrox card)
<randabis> there's a ubuntu version of packages.debian.org also
<randabis> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<grogoreo> randabis: thanks, is it easy to put more servers in the configs?
<pvh> This is REALLY strange but great. I put a memory module into my laptop that was apparently incompatible with it, fired up memtest86 and it crashed.
<pvh> I rebooted, tried a few random tests to make it crash again, but it wouldn't.
<pvh> Now it reports 256mb (instead of the truth, 384) and works fine...
<randabis> grogoreo, yes, but I don't recommend mixing debian and ubuntu stuff together
<Valador> Hi. I have just installed Ubuntu on one of my PC's. I have tried since this morning to get it to work, and the guides on the website don't help me. When the computer is booting, I get the error, "I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not set correctly. It then asks if you would like to view the server output to diagnose the problem. If you click yes, it shows a window with nothing in it, and if you click no, it goes
<randabis> you should keep straight ubuntu as much you can
<Valador> how do i fix this problem?
<randabis> Valador, what version of ubuntu?
<grogoreo> randabis: ive again found the package on ubuntu package search, but it now says that I can not install it (I have an error message)
<Valador> not sure. I think it is the most recent version
<randabis> what package?
<grogoreo> libwxgtk2.4-python
<Carorion> evening/mornin chan
<Valador> just a sec
<randabis> grogoreo, hmm, it should work...what is the error?
<Valador> the iso says , warty-release-install-i386.iso
<grogoreo> randabis: shall I PM it you?
<randabis> Valador, okay...you could try this
<randabis> grogoreo, sure
<randabis> I don't know if I can help, but I might be able to track down the prob
<Valador> ok
<randabis> Valador, try this
<kerignell> can i instruct the installer to grab base system via network instead od CD? (i started with cd)
<Valador> i'm not sure
<Valador> it is not on the computer I am using, but i do have a network
<randabis> at the command prompt, type sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<grogoreo> Reading Package Lists... Done
<grogoreo> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<grogoreo> E: Couldn't find package libwxgtk2.4
<grogoreo> root@GCOMP2:/home/grogoreo # apt-cache search libwxgtk2.4
<grogoreo> root@GCOMP2:/home/grogoreo # apt-cache search libwxgtk
<grogoreo> root@GCOMP2:/home/grogoreo # apt-cache search libwxgtk2.4-python
<grogoreo> root@GCOMP2:/home/grogoreo # apt-get install  libwxgtk2.4-python
<grogoreo> Reading Package Lists... Done
<grogoreo> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<grogoreo> Package libwxgtk2.4-python is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<randabis> hey
<grogoreo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<grogoreo> is only available from another source
<grogoreo> E: Package libwxgtk2.4-python has no installation candidate
<randabis> don't paste that in chan
<grogoreo> eek! Sorry
<randabis> Valador, at the command prompt, type sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<grogoreo> i thought i was messaging you
<Valador> ok
<randabis> Valador, navigate down to the device section...what driver does it say you are using?
<Valador> is the command prompt supposed to say something like, MSHOME login:
<randabis> you have to login with your username and password
<Ultrahex> im having a problem with UBUNTU not being able to make accounts on installtion, then being able to make accounts(command line), but unable to login with that info in Login GUI
<Valador> it won't let me. I can type in the user name, but no passwork
<Valador> password
<Ultrahex> Valador: it seems --disable-password was used when making account (I AM A NEWBIE I COULD BE WRONG!?!)
<ebone> if ubuntu installer ncurses/text based ?
<jdub> yes
<ebone> is, rather.
<ebone> cool.
<jdub> but is really simple and quick
<Valador> I can't type anything for the password, the keyboard won't let me
* Ultrahex wonders if anyone even say my message
<Ultrahex> saw*
<ebone> looks a lot like debian debconf.
<randabis> Valador, it is typing, you just don't see the characters
<Valador> ok. let me try
<Valador> it says login incorrect
<randabis> make sure you typed the right username and password
<Valador> do capitals matter?
<randabis> YES
<Valador> ok
<randabis> unix is case sensitive
<Torakiky> does anyone know how to configure default sound card on the alsa mixer?
<jdub> unix is sensitive
<jdub> often about case
<jdub> ;-)
* Ultrahex wonders if i should say again .... me trying to get help message
<Carorion> Since I can't seem to find this in the documentation already, I'm getting packet checksum errors, I've burned 3 cds they all fail at different points, anyone have an automagic fix for this? :)
<Valador> Ok. I am in
<Ultrahex> im having a problem with UBUNTU not being able to make accounts on installtion, then being able to make accounts(command line), but unable to login with that info in Login GUI
<randabis> Valador, at the command prompt, type sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<randabis> Valador, navigate down to the device section...what driver does it say you are using?
<ebone> hey guys ...
<randabis> yeah?
<Torakiky> does anyone know how to configure default sound card on the alsa mixer?
<ebone> he sounds like he is going to wack my entire partition table ?
<ebone> is this an idle threat ?
<ebone> i just want to make a change or two, not wack the whole thing.
<Valador> it doesn't say anything
<Valador> G.N.U nana 1.2.3
<wm_eddie> randabis: It's better to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree or something like that.
<bascule> Torakiky: alsaconf
<Ultrahex> wow... anyone want to help me :(
<speel> Ultrahex: whats the problem?
* wm_eddie gets dinner
<ssam> ultrahex, if nobody knows the answer now then try later
<randabis> wm_eddie, maybe, but ubuntu desktop might now have installed
<ssam> or ask in the forums/mailing lists
<bubbannga> bascule,  i have been told to do that alsaconf before is that a file or a shell command or what cause i never could find it
<randabis> Valador, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ultrahex> speel: i cannot login ... cause no accounts could be created on install
<ebone> i'm confused about the partitioning step here guys ...
<Valador> what do you mean
<randabis> exit nano first
<speel> can you get into the console?
<bubbannga> i see nothing in the effect of alsaconf in alsa-utils
<randabis> CTRL+X
<Ultrahex> speel: and i created accoutns manually command-line and they dont let me login in the GNOME GUI
<bascule> bubbannga: its a command
<speel> hmm
<bubbannga> what package by chance?
<speel> what happens when you type startx?
<bubbannga> cause i have bee looking for it
<bascule> bubbannga: from alsa-utils
<Torakiky> bascule: bash: alsaconf: command not found
<ebone> it looks like he wants to wipe the entire part. table or nothing ...
<bubbannga> i can look again but i don't see i there let me try again
<ebone> isn't there something in the middle ?
<Ultrahex> speel: startx? is that to me speel ?
<bascule> Torakiky: alsa-utils
<wm_eddie> bubbannga: It's has been removed from alsa-utils
<ebone> fdisk from busybox isn't seeing my disk either.
<Valador> ok
<randabis> ebone, you'll need to resize your partition before the install
<wm_eddie> get the source.deb and build it
<bubbannga> ok thats what i thought but wasn't sure if i was missing something
<Valador> so type what
<speel> ultrahex: like login via terminal the type startx
<wm_eddie> then you'll get alsaconf
<ebone> randabis: thanks ...   :)    no prob.
<Torakiky> bascule: bash: alsa-utils: command not found
<Torakiky> :|
<bubbannga> ok get it off of of debians site?
<bascule> wm_eddie: why on earth did the remove alsaconf!!!???
<bubbannga> or do you have a url by chance?
<randabis> Valador, did you exit nano?
<stuNNed> jdub: hi
<Valador> yes
<randabis> Valador, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ultrahex> speel: ... ok ... so go into terminal (safemode thingo) and type startx?
<wm_eddie> bascule: "Because it's old and buggy"
<jdub> hi
<Valador> i am at commant line
<randabis> okay
<speel> yea try that
<wm_eddie> bascule: "And Unecessary"
<Ultrahex> speel: BRB
<randabis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<speel> k
<bubbannga> ok then that means i will not install it what is used then wm_eddie?
<bascule> <-- has found alsaconf useful ...
<bubbannga> cause i would like to configure my default sound like him
<Valador> ok it is loading.
<bubbannga> i hate having to slide 3 sliders to control volume
<bloggs> Hi all - anyone has problems with ubuntu freezing and requiring a reset or reboot?
<wm_eddie> bubbannga: I just built it from source, but it still didn't work.
<bubbannga> pcm-2 controls my subwoofer on the laptop and then mono master controls the smaller speakers go figure
<randabis> Valador what does it say? is it downloading stuff?
<bubbannga> ok thats fine i was just wondering what you recommended
<bubbannga> since you said it was useless
<Valador> it says setting up and then a whole bunch of stuff
<randabis> okay great
<randabis> that's why you didn't have an xserver
<Valador> ok
<wm_eddie> bubbannga: Check the Ubuntu wiki or forums for info on how to get your card to work.
<randabis> after it finishes you might need to reboot the computer
<Valador> how long will it take
<wm_eddie> or check the alsa wiki
<Valador> ok
<randabis> Valador, it varies
<bubbannga> well card works and i ahve sund just two different sliders control sound its not mapped to the master
<Valador> i have a amd k6-2. I think it will take a while
<bubbannga> but i will look
<fubared> how can I clean out all the -dev packages I've installed with apt-get dep-build?
<randabis> Valador, probably 30 minutes at the most...likely shorter
* wm_eddie gets dinner now
<randabis> fubared, possibly apt-get clean
<Valador> ok
<randabis> dunno
<randabis> maybe there's an apt-get depclean too not sure
<Valador> how long have you been using Linux. I just started today
<randabis> About 3 years
<Valador> so you are like an expert then?
<randabis> I wouldn't call myself an expert, but I know my way around
<randabis> I've used a lot of different distros n'such...finally have decided on 2 I like best
<bloggs> Hi - anyone having problems with random freezing of ubuntu?
<grogoreo> bloggs: i think I have had that once
<randabis> bloggs, my laptop has frozen once...that's about it
<randabis> oh, I had a freeze on this desktop when I unplogged an ipod without unmounting it first too
<randabis> lolz
<jontiz> can i instruct the installer to grab base system via network instead od Cd?
<thundrcleeze> hi
<speel> Ultrahex: wb
<bascule> bubbannga: alsamixer -D
<Ultrahex> speel: im back ... startx unknown command
<fubared> hmm, I don't think apt-get clean did it
<speel> hmm weird
<randabis> jontiz, I don't think so...if you're using warty it isn't going to matter much anyway
<zhukov_> YEAHHH!!
<thundrcleeze> I've got a small problem here.  What does it mean by "cannot read .ICEAuthority"
<Ultrahex> speel: adduser error is "chown 1002:1002 /home/me: Operation not permited" hoewever useradd works
<zhukov_> Finally solves the firefox sound problems - hoary
<randabis> fubared, yeah I think that clean just cleans out the apt cache
<EfaistOs> does someone have an ipod shuffle that works under linux ?
<speel> ah man i wish i can help more but i have no clue try linuxquestions.org
<bloggs> I'm not sure if it is overheating of the CPU, or a memory problem - but I dual boot with WinXP and no problems with XP.  Is ubuntu more sensitive to bad memory?
<randabis> useradd is the correct syntax anyway
<Ultrahex> randabis: then why cant i use the accounts i make to login to GUI
<Ultrahex> ?
<randabis> bloggs, possibly...might want to run memtest on your system overnight
<randabis> Ultrahex they probably aren't in the correct groups
<Ultrahex> randabis: i added to root
<randabis> it needs to be in some others too I believe
<Ultrahex> randabis: also i made a default group and tried ... same thing , what do i need to add to ?
<randabis> you can check in /etc/group
<Ultrahex> !!!
<bascule> thundrcleeze: is this a new user?
<bloggs> randabis: yeah ok, I'll run memtest and see what it comes up with. Thanks
<randabis> there's a video group, audio, etc
<thundrcleeze> no, bascule
<Valador> Hey randabis, got a question. When is says configuring xserver- xf ree86, use kernel framebuffer device interface, what should I put. I have an integrated 8mb video card. Yes or No?
<bubbannga> any upgraded to alsa 1.0.8?
<randabis> Valador, you can safely choose either I believe...probably best to use no on the safe side...ubuntu doesn't use the framebuffer anyway I don't think
<Valador> so choose no, it says yes is reccommended
<bubbannga> and bascule the mono slider on that works for my front speakers but the sigmatel pcm-2 works for the back speakers strange
<randabis> well, it "should" work with yes
<Valador> ok
<bascule> thundrcleeze: ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<randabis> I'm just saying no would be safer
<bascule> check the premissions
<bascule> other tha that it's in /tmp/.ICE-unix/
<kerignell> randabis: the problem is it cant read the cd, but i have network up and running, is it possible to change debootstraps (?) source from cd to network?
<bascule> remove a socket, after killing X with init 3 as root from a second vc
<randabis> kerignell, I really don't know...maybe in theory. you'd need to ask a developer about it
<kerignell> hehe
<randabis> they'd probably know more than me
<kerignell> thank you
<Valador> what should I set for the keyboard? pc101?
<thundrcleeze> Oh, yeah, forgot to tell you, bascule, I'm running hoary
<Valador> I think i have a pc104
<randabis> defaults should be okay if you use a standard US keyboard
<randabis> use pc104 then I guess. I think that's the number of keys
<randabis> OMG
<randabis> openoffice finally finished compiling
<randabis> it took about 4 and a half hours
<bubbannga> open office is sweet i like it
<bascule> thundrcleeze: dist-upgrade?
<Valador> what should i put for the mouse? /dev/input/mice?
<thundrcleeze> yes, bascule
<bascule> do you have a ~/.ICEauthority ?
<bubbannga> when is hoary expected to be nonbeta?
<bascule> were you in a GUI when you upgraded it?
<randabis> hoary will be released in early april
<bubbannga> ok thanks
<bascule> <-- remebers a knoppix hd install that did this and was unfixable
<thundrcleeze> yes, but it was working before, I didn't just upgrade it
<bubbannga> that ICEauthority gets me at times
<bubbannga> i hve to boot to root and chmod it to my user name
<bubbannga> only way it will let me back in
<Valador> Randabis, should I put the default for the mouse?
<bubbannga> if yoru burning or whatever k3b will change it to root
<bubbannga> for some reason
<randabis> Valador, yeah defaults usually work ok
<randabis> unless you have a special mouse
<Valador> no. two button
<randabis> then standard defaults should be fine
<LinuxJones> bubbannga, just delete the fiel it will be re-created automatically
<thundrcleeze> no, I don't seem to have it, bascule
<bubbannga> ok didn't know it would regenerate
<bubbannga> thats good to k now
<bubbannga> thanks
<LinuxJones> bubbannga, :)
* bubbannga is currently blowin up his soundcard
<bubbannga> with new drivers
<bubbannga> haha
<Ultrahex> well that error has ruined my entire LINUX 'experience'
<Ultrahex> wasted 5 hrs of my life ontop of that
<Valador> Randavus, it is now at the command prompt
<bascule> thundrcleeze: you have no .ICEauthority in you r home directory?
<bubbannga> hmm oh well i have yet to figure this sound thing out
<bascule> thundrcleeze: please put my nick at the front of the message, I use irssi and it only highlights that way
<bubbannga> i get sound it works fine but i hve to slide 2 sliders instead of one master
<bubbannga> the master doesn't work at all
<thundrcleeze> bascule, yes, I found it
<randabis> valador you should reboot the computer now
<bascule> thundrcleeze: ??? now I'm lost ...
<Valador> ok
<thundrcleeze> bascule, I found the .ICEauthority in my home dir
<Valador> flick the switch, or type something in?
<randabis> you could type reboot if you want
<Valador> ok
<bascule> sudo chown <username> ~/ICEauthority
<randabis> or hit CTRL ALT DELETE
<bascule> thundrcleeze: ^
<randabis> either
<thundrcleeze> bascule, I'll try that
<Valador> ok
<Ultrahex> ok this is extermely pissing me off ... and no one knows why its happening ... maybe its just cause UBUNTU new version has major errors int it ?
<bascule> missed the . but I think you got it
<LinuxJones> Ultrahex, what's wrong ?
<Ultrahex> i cant make accounts/cannot login in with them
<thundrcleeze> bascule, I found .ICEauthority but not /ICEauthority
<LinuxJones> Ultrahex, what errors are you getting ?
<Ultrahex> chown 1002:1002 Operation was not permitted
<Ultrahex> but if i use useradd it works fine and i cant use the login info to login
<LinuxJones> Ultrahex, your doing this in an admin shell right ?
<Ultrahex> yes recovery mode of UBUNTU
<LinuxJones> Ultrahex, err console
<thundrcleeze> bascule: okay, I think I changed it
<LinuxJones> Ultrahex, why are you in recovery mode ?
<Ultrahex> LiniuxJones: how else do i get in ?
<Ultrahex> LinuxJones: there is no accounts to login with cause setup did not make them
<thundrcleeze> bascule: I'll try it out then
<bascule> yeah
<LinuxJones> Ultrahex, start the install process again and start over
<Ultrahex> LinuxJones: ........ NOT AGAIN .... well if you fix me after cause i want to run at 1600x1200
<Ultrahex> cause i know i am compatible ive had it installed before
<Ultrahex> ok ill be back in 20 min
<Ultrahex> and if it doesnt work
<Ultrahex> im gonna smash my pc
<Valador> IT WORKS!!!!!
<Valador> FINALY!!!!
<zenrox> how do i install ubuntu warty to get it to use the free driver for my nv gf fx5200 pci
<thundrcleeze> bascule, that seemed to do it, thanks
<bascule> np
<bascule> seen it before .. :)
<thundrcleeze> bascule, any idea how that happened?
<LinuxJones> zenrox, it should to that for you automatically
<zenrox> its not
<bascule> upgrade to a new X it probably didn't like it
<thundrcleeze> okay.
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  it not its using the driver for the agp card that also hapends to be nivida too
<zenrox> tnt2
<bascule> it's like a passport to start X, new X new [assport or something
<LinuxJones> zenrox, cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | grep Driver
<bascule> Passport*
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  this is the warty live cd atm
<LinuxJones> zenrox, that's another problem :D
<mike998_> whois Ultrahex
<LinuxJones> zenrox, it is probably using agpgart
<mike998_> okay.. is Ultrahex still here?
<Valador> This is cool. I really like the GUI.
<LinuxJones> mike998_, he went to do a re-install
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  ya intel-agpgart
<bascule> mike998_: 01:41 -!- Ultrahex [NS@CPE00095b574485-CM001225401352.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  has quit
<mike998_> cheers, mate... I was AFK and was gonna try to help him
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  i can get it to boot but it will not use fx5200
<LinuxJones> zenrox, don't worry about that right now, go here and install the nvidia drivers >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<LinuxJones> zenrox, copy or print off the instructions if need be it will work :)
<randabis> Valador, you got in? awesome glad I could help you experience ubuntu
<SeanQ> Hey from Fedora Core 3.
<randabis> yuck
<SeanQ> I'm actually considering a move to Ubuntu..what should I know? What are some perks and downfalls of Ubuntu?
<bascule> perks: no fedora core 3
<bascule> yum sucks apt is very good
<mike998_AFK> I totally agree with bascule
<bubbannga> bascule, u ever have the issue with the alsa slider thiga ma giggy :)
<Valador> where can you get flash and shockwave for linux?
<Valador> or can you?
<thundrcleeze> you can get flash
<SeanQ> bascule, I use apt in FC3.
<SeanQ> I have a Flash link right here, hold on
<thundrcleeze> not sure about shockwave
<bascule> bubbannga: nah I have a sucky onboard boring intel8x0 thing, not that complicated
<SeanQ> http://sluglug.ucsc.edu/macromedia/site_ucsc.html
<bubbannga> no mine is onboard too but what i mean is volume control is not centralized to one slider
<Valador> i just found it on macromedia
<SeanQ> i believe it has the deb file name there
<thundrcleeze> apt-get install mozilla-flash or something like that should work too
<LinuxJones> SeanQ, there are like 15,000 packages available in the apt-repository :)
<bubbannga> pcm-2 for subwoofer and mono master for other speakers haha
<thundrcleeze> (slightly easier)
<SeanQ> My apt in FC3 has about 1006.
<SeanQ> But honestly, what could convince me to come over to Ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> Valador for flash follow the guide on ubuntuguide.org
<bubbannga> so if i slap in a porno i can either here the guy on the sub woofer or the girl on the mono haha i can't mute them both
<LinuxJones> SeanQ, pwn
<SeanQ> ...
<SeanQ> What?
<bascule> bubbannga: I can only thnk of bonding the two in some way using modules.conf, but that is a terecherous hacky approach
<LinuxJones> SeanQ, I like Ubuntu better than Fedora
<bubbannga> well i haven't a clue how to do that at all
<bubbannga> so i guess ill just live with what i have :(
<bascule> nor me I'm amking it up as I go, sort of thing I would try thiugh
<bascule> then sware a lot and give up ;)
<bubbannga> haha
<SeanQ> LinuxJones, can you give me some reasons though?
<bubbannga> i run linux bandaid addition :p
<wm_eddie> SeanQ: Ubuntu and Fedora have different views on certain issues.
<bascule> <-- runs weird (but superb) distro from hell
<bascule> and ubuntu
<thundrcleeze> To anyone running hoary: is it just me, or do your "Places" menus have March 27 2004 or somethign like that?
<wm_eddie> But they are both good.
<SeanQ> Which would be..?
<wm_eddie> just depends what you want from your distro.
<speel> PFFFT fedora
<wm_eddie> which is the whole point of a distro.
<Tsjoklat> thundrcleeze, I don't have that
<SeanQ> wm_eddie, can you explain where Ubuntu differs from Fedora on these issues?
<LinuxJones> SeanQ, It is Debian based, is much more stable, it's 1 cd download, has live cd version, has many more packages available for download (15,000) anything else :D
<wm_eddie> My reason for moving to Ubuntu is that it's a Debian that even I can use.
<bubbannga> ubuntu to me is fine just somet things i wish it had
<wm_eddie> and Debian is the best distro IMHO
<bubbannga> like dvd9 to dvd5 support and things like that
<bascule> bubbannga: what are dvd5 and dvd9 ?
<jdub> bubbannga: can't support dvd
<bubbannga> well lxdvdrip works
<SeanQ> Hm. Okay.
<bubbannga> but its transcodes
<bascule> is that dvdshrinking stuff?
<SeanQ> Are there any good "post-install" guides..
<jdub> you can get stuff online that'll make dvds work beautifully
<bubbannga> yeah
<jdub> but we can't ship it :)
<SeanQ> literally like what I should do after install?
<jdub> SeanQ: lots of howtos on the wiki and website, ubuntuguide.org
<jdub> on the main website *and* there's also ubuntuguide
<bascule> SeanQ: ubuntuguide.org , or the ubuntu wiki
<bubbannga> well closest i have found is vobcopy and mkiso
<bubbannga> but shrinking it is where i have the problem
<speel> is it me or is the ubuntu wiki a bit sloppy?
<bubbannga> so i have to hope and pray that dvdshrink works in wine and 99.9 percent of the time it crashes
<bascule> speel: that is the nature of wikis
<speel> =/
<SeanQ> Is the Live CD like Knoppix in the extent that it's the whole distro on CD?
<tezza> when you minimise something to the systray in gnome where does it go? how do you get it back?
<wm_eddie> tezza: Usually by clicking on the icon
<tezza> wm_eddie, i can't see the icon anywhere though lol ;oP
<thundrcleeze> they're hoping to make the liveCD able to do a HDD install.
<SeanQ> And another thing holding me back is this 'Fedora Core 3 For Dummies' right next to me
<wm_eddie> tezza: maybe it crashed?
<tezza> wm_eddie, ps still lists it though
<speel> SeanQ: ah bite the bullet and install ubuntu :)
<SeanQ> I'll go for it. :P
<SeanQ> Wait, you DO have mplayer in Ubuntu, correct?
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, you won't regret it.. it all depends on what you would like though... warty if you want stable.. hoary if you are courageous
<wm_eddie> SeanQ: I can't get it to work :)
<SeanQ> Oh. Can anyone?
<wm_eddie> Although I must admit I didn't try very hard.
<speel> ba hoary is a bit unstable right now tho isant it?
<SeanQ> yeah
<SeanQ> that's what he said
<SeanQ> warty is stable, hoary is unstable
<speel> yea
<thundrcleeze> Hoary's not too bad for me, speel in terms of stability
<SeanQ> Can anyone get MPlayer to work? I'd need something to play my vid files?
<Tsjoklat> it all depends on how much work you are willing to put in... warty is a breeze.. hoary can give you a migraine at times
<bascule> bubbannga: ldvd9to5 has BSD ports and gentoo ebuilds on the net
<speel> hmmp well last time i tryed it about 2 months ago my whole system just collapsed lol
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, I'm using totem-xine plus the codecs from merilat and it works great
<bascule> seems to do the thing, I'll have a go at building it and see how I do
<bubbannga> ok thats what i was looking for ldvd9to5
<Tsjoklat> speel same here.. but I just tried again two days ago and it is good now
<SeanQ> ah, okay..so totem-xine is kinda = mplayer, because of the codecs
<SeanQ> that works
<bubbannga> let me go check that out thanks
<SeanQ> question #2
<SeanQ> would i be able to get blackjack on the ubuntu machine?
<bubbannga> bascule, you have a link for that by chance
<thundrcleeze> Blackjack is installed on mine
<SeanQ> ok good
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, totem-gstreamer was a no-go for me
<SeanQ> my dad's obsessed with gnome blackjack
<SeanQ> alright
<SeanQ> well, that kinda frightens me
<SeanQ> that some people are getting "no-go"'s
<thundrcleeze> you can pretty much get any programs from apt that you want.
<SeanQ> where Fedora is kind of 'Anything Works'.
<SeanQ> er 'Everything Works'.
<jdub> SeanQ: totem-gstreamer works about as well in both; ie. badly
<bascule> bubbannga: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip/ <-- changed its name
<SeanQ> lol ok
<wm_eddie> SeanQ: totem-xine and w32codecs is the shiz
<randabis> ubuntu is pretty much "everything works" too...especially hoary
<jdub> SeanQ: given that we can't support much in the way of proprietary codecs, etc.
<SeanQ> Alright.
<SeanQ> Is there a way I can go back to my MDK days and say have Warty
<bubbannga> oh i have lxdvdrip but for some reason it doesn't like my libdvdreader or whatever
<SeanQ> but sometimes download from hoary sources
<randabis> not a good idea
<SeanQ> why not?
<randabis> you should pick one or the other
<speel> thundrcleeze: what blackjack prog you use?
<SeanQ> ok
<blah09> hm looks like speedstep breaks after suspend..
<randabis> SeanQ, they are too different
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, there is a guide on the wiki to downgrade but I wouldn't do it... I tried several times on my testbox and again no-go
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, but you can always use Warty with backporting
<thundrcleeze> Yeah, but that would screw things up when you wanted to upgrade to Hoary when it comes out, wouldn't it?
<SeanQ> backporting?
<LinuxJones> SeanQ, don't go there :D
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, yes.. that means you run warty but with certain progs from hoary
<SeanQ> ah ok
<SeanQ> like what i asked
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, but again.. I wouldn't recommend it lol
<SeanQ> Alright.
<SeanQ> Lemme go grab a CD-RW
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, it is good that you ask all those questions though :)
<randabis> backports are a double edged blade
<randabis> personally I think you are better off just using hoary
<jdub> triple edged
<randabis> indeed
<Tsjoklat> jdub totally
<Tsjoklat> does anyone have the problem of other partitions not being mounted and not showing up in the tab: Computer?
<thundrcleeze> speel: it's just labeled "blackjack" for me
<SeanQ> that's what my synaptic says
<Tsjoklat> it use to show my other partitions under the tab Computer and was fully mounted... not anymore.. wondering if I am the only one (probably am)
<thundrcleeze> speel, it's written by William Jon McCann
<bubbannga> bascule, for some reason it doesn't realize i have libdvdread installed hmm thats my only issue with lxdvdrip
<SeanQ> nother question while my ubuntu downloads:
<SeanQ> How's NTFS support?
<SeanQ> Out-of-the-box, rihgt?
<Tsjoklat> SeanQ, yes
<SeanQ> WOOHOO
<jdub> SeanQ: read, sure.
<speel> ah ok
<Tsjoklat> jdub, is my problem a common thing? I can't find any references to it on the bugzilla site
<ebone> ubuntu buntu bu cho whoo wiki wonk ?
<speel> ah lol i dident even notice it came with ubuntu
<jdub> Tsjoklat: which?
<bascule> bubbannga: it's a weird thing, I got nowhere with it
<jdub> bubbannga: you probably need libdvdcss
<bascule> bubbannga: tried dvdauthor?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: ah
<jdub> Tsjoklat: if they're system mounted, they don't appear
<jdub> Tsjoklat: they're just assumed to be part of the filesystem
<jdub> Tsjoklat: and not removable media
<Tsjoklat> jdub should I change that? or just leave it as it is?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: you could user mount those partitions
<SeanQ> *gasp*
<SeanQ> (Amaranth@AC960243.ipt.aol.com)
<Tsjoklat> jdub, and not go through fstab doing so?
<bubbannga> now is dvd::rip different? i can get it to work but all i see in it is a way to make a dvix file all i want is something like dvdxcopy that will back the dvd up
<bubbannga> im amazed there isn't something for linux that does that
<jdub> Tsjoklat: add user to the fstab options
<Amaranth> SeanQ: Yeah, that's what happens when you don't have net access at home. You have to use other people's shitty connections.
<SeanQ> Ouch.
<jdub> bubbannga: 'back the dvd up'? what does that involve beyond copying everything off it?
<Tsjoklat> oops sorry about that!
<Tsjoklat> jdub, okay I will do that then.. thanks
<speel> man i wish partypoker would work
<thundrcleeze> have you tried looking for it on synaptic or apt?
<Tsjoklat> jdub, one more question... is esd now standard in hoary? Alsa is not selected by default?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: that was the case in warty
<jdub> esd -> oss emu -> alsa
<jdub> now we're using polypaudio
<jdub> application -> libesd -> polypaudio -> alsa
<jdub> Tsjoklat: can't use alsa directly because most people don't have multiple writer drivers/hardware
<ebone> hey ... it picked up my broadcom eth0 card ... good job !
<Tsjoklat> jdub, oh.. I was just going through my sound settings en under Desktop Pref Multimedia --> esd is selected... because when I open up my volume control panel my alsa tab has vanished
<randabis> polypaudio rocks
<jdub> Tsjoklat: yes, that's correct; dunno about your alsa mixer vanishing
<Tsjoklat> jdub no big deal it plays lol
<Stew2> Is there an iMac bootable version of Ubuntu with repair software on it? I have a misbehaving iMac.
<jdub> Stew2: the livecd is a good start
<Tsjoklat> it looks ten times better then it use to anyways... the volume control panel
<jdub> Stew2: the new one
<Stew2> jdub URL?
<Tsjoklat> ah .. Hoary is going to stay this time: I am content :)
<Stew2> I got a burner and some blank disks if you have an ISO.
<neom> #lilofanclub hahah.
<thundrcleeze> jdub, I thought the livecd was only for x86
<randabis> there is a pcc livecd out now
<jdub> the new livecd is available for i386, amd64 and ppc
<jdub> it is completely rad
<randabis> indeed
<thundrcleeze> is it based on hoary, jdub?
<jdub> yes
<randabis> yes
<jdub> Stew2: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<neom> worty, hoary, horny. :\
* Hymie drools for x.org 6.8.2
<ultrahex> hey guyz ... ok got into UBUNTU , this might be in FAQS but how do i change to 1600x1200, cause its not a selectable option
<ubuntu2u> hey
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<randabis> no
<jdub> ask your question, don't ask to ask
<ultrahex> ubuntu2u: dont ask to ask
<randabis> lol
<randabis> no one can help you
<randabis> :p
<_d4vid> :p
<ubuntu2u> i can't egt my internet working on ubuntu
<ubuntu2u> get*
<randabis> okay...first of all..wired or wireless
<ubuntu2u> wired
<randabis> is it being detected at all? check the device manager
<ultrahex> first of all how did you get here :P JK
<randabis> probably in winblows
<ubuntu2u> on a different computer.... lol
<randabis> hah
<randabis> ooh
<_d4vid> eth or dial ?
<ubuntu2u> randabis: how do i dot hat id on't know much i just installed last night
<ubuntu2u> damn typo's
<ubuntu2u> i'm sure you can figure it out
<ubuntu2u> lol
<_d4vid> :p
<randabis> It's in the Computer Menu
<ubuntu2u> ok
<randabis> maybe system administration
<randabis> not sure
<_d4vid> use pppoeconf
<bascule> ultrahex stick "1600x1200" in xorg.conf at the 24bit display
<randabis> hoary's menus are layed out differently
<bascule> or 16bit or wherever
<_d4vid> sudo pppoeconf
<ubuntu2u> maybe i have a winmodem... is there any websites that tell if my modem is a winmodem?
<bascule> Modes "1600x1200"
<_d4vid> winmodem ?
<ultrahex> bascule: OK
* Hymie whispers "x.org 6.8.2"
<Tsjoklat> having a modem is bad.. having a 'win' modem is double bad? :)
<randabis> meaning a windows modem...uses software to work rather than hardware
<ubuntu2u> oh
<ubuntu2u> well i am using a d-link router
<ubuntu2u> does that change anything?
<Amaranth> winmodems aren't as bad as winprinters
<ultrahex> bascule: do you happen to know location
<bascule> Hymie: what is the big 6.8.2 deal, minor revision os super uber maga window manager that is the new Jerusalem and will save world hunger and war?
<_d4vid> use Network Admin..
<randabis> it could... really need more info about the connection...the part in the computer
<Hymie> bascule: patches to fix problems with pci-e gfx cards
<ubuntu2u> what indo do you need?
<ubuntu2u> i am going to whisper you it seems easier if that is ok
<bascule> ultrahex: screen sections
<randabis> manufacturer etc
<Stew2> Do I have to mount the mac volume with a command after booting from the live ppc disk to repair the hard drive?
<bascule> Hymie: nice, how is the kernel; on those thins at the moment
<Hymie> bascule: seems ok... very stable
<Bersirc> hello all
<bascule> cool
<Hymie> bascule: which shocks me for 2.6.x ;)
<bascule> heh
<Bersirc> I have a question regarding the warty hog CD
<bascule> Hymie: I have had my issues, ide light is permanently on, except during disc activity, it's normal then
<Hymie> bascule: heh, weird
<bascule> actually it's off now, but it will come back on ... ;P
<thegnark> hi peopel. i'm getting "shell: command not found" on a `make install`. any ideas?
<bascule> lol
<Bersirc> hello?
<bascule> thegnark: that lol wasn't at you OK?
<Bersirc> Is it normal, when I setup net access in ubuntu it doesn't allow any open dialog boxes
<thegnark> bascule, i know ;)
<ebone> Hey ... is that Gnome display manager ? looks slick ...
<bascule> just checking, kill a noob for months that could;)
<ultrahex> whats the default pass for SUDO
<chromate> hi i'm using a laptop and new to ubuntu... it appears the acpid is running, and when i close the lid it enters standby/sleep mode--is there a way to disable this feature/really annoying thing?
<bascule> your password
<Tsjoklat> chromate, you set that yourself?
<thegnark> me? noob? i don't think so ;) maybe to ubuntu...
<chromate> Tsjoklat: no, it must have been a default setting this is a fresh install
<Tsjoklat> chromate, errr.... you set it yourself...
<bascule> thegnark: you sound familiar, same as me, new to this
<Tsjoklat> chromate, what are you trying to do anyhow?
<thegnark> if only i could get madwifi installed i'd be content
<bascule> wifi firmware ... ugggh
<chromate> Tsjoklat: no, i didnt... i noticed that when i fold  my laptop screen down, the computer enters hibernate and never comes back to life. i was just wondering where the configuration for the acpi thing is anyway?
<alumik> thegnark, install the restricted modules
<thegnark> already did
<Tsjoklat> chromate, this happened when you were installing ubu?
<ebone> its been a long time since i messed with Gnome ...
<alumik> thegnark, then you have madwifi installed
<chromate> Tsjoklat: ah, no, this is after a fresh install. im describing the behavior of the laptop right now
<bascule> ebone: get some nice themes from gnome-look.org, it can be *very* nice, I was xfce4 for ages, but this got me back to gnome
<thegnark> let me rephrase... "...get madwifi working with my card"
<ebone> hell, it already looks pretty good ! i'd probably just mess it up.   :)
<alumik> thegnark, ah ok :) wich card?
<Tsjoklat> chromate, there is something about that on the forums and on the wiki if I recall right.. I wouldn't know what to tell you .. laptops isn't my forte
<thegnark> dlink dwl-g630.. which according to device amnager is simply rebranded atheros
<chromate> Tsjoklat: thanks for the reference!
<thegnark> here's the error i get on `ifconfig ath0 up`: ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Tsjoklat> chromate, you are most welcome
<alumik> thegnark, and the card is detected?
<thegnark> it shows up in device manager as unknown device under cardbus
<alumik> then no
<ben4572> Hi all - new question.  I'm new to Ubuntu, been with Debian for about two years.
<alumik> dmesg should show if is detected
<thegnark> k... care to point in me in the direction fo gettingthe card detected propery ?
<ben4572> The install was very nice and automagical, but I just replaced my cdrom drive with a DVDRW drive.  Is there a way,
<AngryClip> does ctrl+alt + backspace reload x?
<alumik> first make sure the card is really an atheros
<AngryClip> or just gnome
<tezza> AngryClip, X
<alumik> AngryClip, it kills X
<thegnark> the vendor info reported in device manager tells me atheros
<ben4572> or a need, to rerun the installer to make Ubuntu happy with the new device?  So far no problems, except for programs
<AngryClip> i.e. can I change the xfree config file, and then press ctl+alt+backspace
<AngryClip> oh
<AngryClip> right
<AngryClip> ok
<AngryClip> ty
<ben4572> expecting the DVD one place, finding it another.
<ebone> dumb question ... what hotkey get's me the computer menu ?
<alumik> thegnark, hotplug should load a module and show something like this on dmesg
<ebone> alt-f1 graps the app menu ...
<alumik> ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x20800000, irq=5
<thegnark> so what should i be checking ?
<alumik> wait...
<bascule> ebone: alt+F1 then right cursor
<ebone> bascule: thanks man, that's a life saver.   :)
<bascule> np
<bascule> <--good on  the gnome shortcuts
<alumik> thegnark, maybe your card isn't supported
<thegnark> hm
<alumik> http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/ClientAdapters_2f802_2e11g
<ebone> hey guys, i don't remember ever giving a root password during the install ...
<AngryClip> is there a way to turn the gnome eye-candy down take the load of my ageing cpu
<alumik> revision C1 isn't supported
<thegnark> dmesg has nothign about ath0... i see cardbus coming up and eth0, but nothing in relation to my card
<thegnark> c1 isn't supported. where did you read that ?.
<alumik> http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/ClientAdapters_2f802_2e11g
<alumik> search your card here and read the notes
<alumik> damn these vendors are evil
<occy> what's a way I can use apt to search for packages I have installed.   like I want to find out all the mysql stuff I have installed and all the php stuff.   apt-cache search mysql  searches through the repo not your system.
<ebone> This beats the hell out of suse ...  :)
<thegnark> this sucks... :(
<occy> ebone: you can type that again.
<tritium> occy, dpkg -l | grep mysql
<occy> thegnark: what you doing?
<thegnark> occy: trying to ge my wifi card to work
<occy> tritium: cool
<occy> thegnark: I'm using ath0 here...
<occy> thegnark: hmm, sec.
<thegnark> apparently the particular revision of my card isn't supported in madwifi
<alumik> the card should work when the restricted modules are installed
<thegnark> restricted modules are definately installed
<thegnark> but device manager is listing as an unknown device
<alumik> then is this revision thing
<alumik> it happens the same with prism54 v2
<alumik> thegnark, maybe it will work using ndiswrapper
<alumik> and the windows drivers
<thegnark> shouldn'y ubuntu recognize the card at least though?
<alumik> thegnark, the system see the card, but doesn't have the vendor and product id
<occy> thegnark: let me read.
<occy> thegnark: yeah, if dmesg doesn't see it...
<occy> thegnark: I don't know what to tell you. :/
<tezza> is it possible to make acpi only use cpu frequency scaling when i am on battery power instead of all the time?
<randabis> my gensplash is purdy :p
<occy> thegnark: what kind of card is it?
<occy> thegnark: mine is a Netgear.
<alumik> dlink is evil
<randabis> nah dlink's okay
<thegnark> dlink dwl-g630
<alumik> well, almost all wifi vendors are
<randabis> heh I have that same wifi card thegnark
<randabis> ndiswrapper will work with it
<thegnark> k
<thegnark> i'm apt-getting the source now
<randabis> you don't need the source
<ebone> hey guys, anybody have problems with firefox hotkeys ?
<randabis> thegnark, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<ebone> nevermind ...
<ebone> think it was just something weird with that page.
<randabis> then you'll need the windows driver for your card
<randabis> I used the windows 2000 ones
<thegnark> yeah.. i'm seeing it in synaptic
<randabis> then ndiswrapper -i blah.inf
<randabis> then I think ndiswrapper -m
<randabis> then you should be able to just modprobe ndiswrapper
<thegnark> hm.... quesiton is can i find the cd or do i have to boot back to windows to get the inf
<alumik> from the cd
<randabis> you can get it off the cd, but you'll need ushield to extract the .cab files
<thegnark> eek
<dash> Is there an Ubuntu net installer?
<randabis> so it might be easier to just get them from windows
<thegnark> this is what i hate about linux.. once everything is set up it's great, but it takes 15 packages just to get to do what you want
<randabis> dash, I don't think there is presently
<dash> or do i need the full install cd?
<dash> OK
<tezza> if my wifi card device is listed in ifconfig -a does that mean all i need to do is configure it and it will be working?
<dash> randabis: guess i will be patient and download the entire iso :)
<randabis> tezza, probably
<bascule> http://www.abdn.ac.uk/~u08km3/screenshots/screenieFeb05.jpg <-- first ever after 18months of linux use
<|QuaD-> so has anyone tried the new kubuntu packages?
<randabis> dash, heh
<randabis> |QuaD-, yes
<|QuaD-> how is it
<randabis> it's kde...what can I say
<ebone> hey guys, is there a way to pull in entire categories of packages ?
<thegnark> brb grabbing the inf
<|QuaD-> nice.... does it feel as integrated as plain ubuntu?
<randabis> dammit
<ebone> i need to set this up as a development environment ...
<randabis> thegnark needs the .sys file too...not just the .inf
<tritium> ebone, did you install build-essential?
<ebone> i don't think so ...
<tritium> ebone, you'll want that
<randabis> ebone, synaptic has a category listing
<ebone> i just went the stupid route, and i'm drinking beer.
<tritium> ebone, me too
<ebone> :)
<randabis> build-essential will give you the basic things you need to compile software...you'll need specific dev kits etc if you actually want to write software
<tezza> how do i go about installing the ati drivers for my graphics card? glxgears only puts out like 130fps
<tritium> yep
<ebone> that's what i need !
<ebone> i'm trying to compile synergy ...
<ebone> it's a great app if you have 2 computers side by side.
<Biggles> i'm having trouble booting the installation CD. the live CD worked fine, but when i try the installation CD it has a segmentation fault while trying to modprobe a module (I think HID but it flashes past rather fast)
<tritium> tezza, see the topic for ubuntuguide
<Biggles> this is on an ancient P200MMX
<randabis> tezza http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<Biggles> anyone got any ideas?
<randabis> I think that's it
<bascule> at least it's mmx ;)
<Biggles> yeah :)
<Biggles> i had to hunt for half an hour to find more than 64mb of ram...
<randabis> heh emerging xorg 6.8.2 it gonna take a while :p
<bascule> Biggles: HID amy well be a USB thing, do you have USB on that box?
<tezza> randabis, the guide only has nvidia
<Biggles> it has USB
<randabis> tezza no, it has ati below
<Biggles> cant say as to how effective USB it is...
<Biggles> as i recall HID is for USB human interface devices (like mice and keyboards)
<tezza> randabis, not on ubuntuguide.org it doesn'ty
<Biggles> i'm using a ps2 mouse and a ps2 keyboard
<randabis> tezza, you didn't follow the link I gave you
<randabis> tezza http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<bascule> yup, you got that right, now to see if there is a boot option to the kernel to tell it not to bother ...
<tritium> tezza, it's also on the wiki
<tezza> yer i know that one, reading now ;oP
<Biggles> ok
<randabis> emerging openoffice.org took 4 and a half hours lol
<ebone> anybody heard of XTest ?
<ebone> it's supposed to be a library.
<tritium> randabis, why, oh why...?
<Biggles> you emerged open office? i just used the binary :D
<tritium> :)
<Biggles> far too big for me to be bothered
<ubuntu2u> hey
<randabis> tritium, I like looking at gcc output until my eyes bleed
<randabis> :p
<inc> ahh fully upgraded to hoary.. this looks pretty spiffy
<AngryClip> does the install disc have the X11 devel on it, and the kernel source?
<Biggles> woo! it got to the installation screen now! cheers, bascule
<tritium> randabis, heh
<tritium> ubuntu2u, is that you, liam?  what's up, eh?
<ubuntu2u> hey tritium
<ubuntu2u> ya it is me lol
<AngryClip> if so how would I install them from the disc, not the internet as I need them to compile my wireless card
<randabis> plus my CFlag optimizations really make programs run faster
<ubuntu2u> i got everything working fine
<tritium> excellent
<randabis> my gentoo install is noticably faster than my hoary install
<ubuntu2u> tritium: last night my internet wasn't working but randabis helped me fix it today :D
<tritium> ubuntu2u, cool - what was wrong?
<randabis> we're not sure
<tritium> and what did you end up doing about the acpi issue?
<randabis> it just started working all the sudden
<ubuntu2u> tritium: i dont know but it just worked
<Biggles> wow, lots of seg faults while detecting hardware... i get the feeling this system isnt going to be very stable
<zhukov_> hey, nayone managed to use transset in hoary?
<ubuntu2u> it was awesome haha
<tritium> cool, then
<randabis> but if it stops working again, then I told him to modprobe tulip
<zhukov_> i keep getting no composite extension
<tritium> ubuntu2u, so did sladen help you figure out the acpi issue?
<randabis> his chipset apparently works with the tulip module
<tritium> I see...
<kivinen> hey
<kivinen> can someone help me?
<randabis> ubuntu2u, I still think you should add tulip to /etc/modules
<randabis> just in case
<bascule> kivinen: maybe if you ask
<zhukov_> xcompmgr...anyone...
<tritium> good thinking, randabis
<bascule> Biggles: lots of segfaults could be bad RAM
<kivinen> i'm having trouble with getting my soundcardto work
<inc> bascule: i'm back with hoary up... heh
<bascule> cool
<bascule> sound?
<randabis> zhukov_, I haven't bothered with it too much
<tritium> zhukov_, nor have I
<inc> looks very nice the apps places and desktop.. no sound :(
<kivinen> i had two in the first time... then i ripped one out and re-installed ubuntu, now there is no recognition
<inc> plus only root terminal works lol the reg on seems to hang
<kivinen> its a Soundblaster AWE 64
<randabis> brb
<bascule> inc: rin chown -R <you> /home/<you>
<ubuntu2u> tritium: no i didn't gett he acpi issure figured out
<ubuntu2u> issue
<inc> bascule: now hoary gives me an error from the gui telling you noe sound
<tritium> ubuntu2u, so did you end up booting with acpi=off?
<Biggles> bascule:  good point
<bascule> kivinen: when you run alsamixer what does it say?
<Biggles> know a good way to stress test ram that the live cd might have?
<inc> you mean run?
<bascule> <-- notice *loads* of ubuntu souncard issues
<bascule> Biggles: memtest86
<ebone> don't mean to be a baby ...
<Biggles> thanks
<kivinen> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bascule> I think you boot to it from the cd
<bascule> boot: memtest86 IIRC
<ebone> but, is there a 2 panel file manager for Gnome like midnight commander or total commander ?
<bascule> Biggles: ^
<Biggles> ok
<bascule> which is exactly why you want to run alsaconf, but ubuntu devels decided it was 'unneccessary' ...
<Biggles> ebone:  i dont know of any gnome specific ones, but there is the gentoo file manager that's X based
<bascule> OI!! DEVELS!! give back alsaconf
<tritium> Biggles, maybe I'll install it so i can say I'm a gentoo user ;)
<Tsjoklat> bascule, isn't that in alsa-utils?
<Biggles> :D
<kivinen> i went aptget remove alsa, to see if i could re-install it...
<kivinen> but that got rid of my GUI on startup
<kivinen> :S
<bascule> it *should* be, but it was removed
<kivinen> :(
<tritium> kivinen, always check what packages depend on something you intend to remove
<tritium> before you do it ;)
<kivinen> so, how would you tell a windows user (too cheap to go to mac), how to get his sound working?
<kivinen> :D
<Biggles> kivinen:  reboot
<Tsjoklat> bascule, sue them :)
<Biggles> if that doesnt work, reformat, reinstall
<kivinen> heh, I JUST DID!!!
<Biggles> heh
<kivinen> (reformat/reinstall)
<tritium> bascule, Tsjoklat is right.  It's in alsa-utils.  Just install that.
<kivinen> took about... 45 minutes
<Biggles> if that doesnt work, buy a new sound card and a new copy of windows
<kivinen> i tried, but i couldn't.
<kivinen> when i try to install alsa, it says the newest version is in already!!!
<bascule> it is, I heard it was gone ...
<raydogg> How can i install umbuntu over the network  ?
<bascule> maybe in hoary it's gone
<tritium> bascule, "apt-cache search alsaconf"
* bascule diuble checks
<tritium> bascule, no, it's in alsa-utils in Warty and Hoary
<kivinen> alsa-utils - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (utilities)
<bascule> tritium: http://rafb.net/paste/results/TWLibf49.html doesn't seem to be
<tritium> bascule, "dpkg -L alsa-utils" to be sure.  It it's not listed, then you're right.
<micahf> how do you put a display to sleep?
<micahf> because I really don't want to ruin my LCD
<zenrox> ok i have the nvidia driver installed but xfree will not start
<zenrox> i need to know how to find the bus id
<bascule> root@Kript:/ # dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep conf
<bascule> root@Kript:/ #
<thegnark> randabis-laptop, you there?
<Biggles> hmmm. the memtest option on the livecd just returns straight back to grub
<tritium> zenrox, did you get linux-restricted-modules?  did you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<zenrox> tritium:  yep
<zenrox> done that nothen
<tritium> zenrox, did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the cause?
<zenrox> nope hold on
<Biggles> anyone know of a nice small diagnostic livecd?
<s1amson> define diagnostic
<s1amson> damnsmall linux is like, 50 mb
<Biggles> something that can stress test ram
<tritium> Biggles, http://www.sysresccd.org/
<tritium> 110 MB
<kivinen> okay.. well, my problem's not fixed...
<kivinen> looks like another week of trying to figure it out
<Biggles> to a 128kbps connection, 110MB isn't small :)
<Biggles> but it'll do
<tritium> Biggles, check the "tools" link to make sure it has what you want
<zenrox> tritium: i just needed the busid and i found it and it now works out of the XFree.log file
<Biggles> ok
<s1amson> 'lo zenrox
<tritium> Biggles, it's got MemTest+, I see
<pcybill> thanks tritium, Im bookin that one =)
<zenrox_> hi s1amson
<tritium> zenrox, :)
<tritium> pcybill, cool!
<zenrox> exit
<zenrox_> woohoo
<zenrox_> and 3d acell works too
<tritium> sweet
<s1amson> pffft
<s1amson> i get like, .7 frames per sec
<ultrahex> hey guyz
<s1amson> lol
<zenrox_> just needed to get the bussid of whare my vid card is
<AngryClip> wheres a good place to get gnome themes, desktop wallpapers and the like?
<ultrahex> im having some problems with sound ... i can hear my mic echo back but sound players dont make music
<tritium> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<tritium> oops
* bascule chuckles
<tritium> AngryClip, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<tezza> i followed the information at the wiki to install the ati fglrx drivers but when i modprobe fglrx i get an error, any ideas?
<Biggles> hey hey, here we go: http://www.stresslinux.org
<Biggles> 50MB
<zenrox_> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 2000.199 MHz Bogomips: 3964.92 Mem: 346/504M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.45G Free: 30.20G Procs: 68 Uptime: 1 hr 18 mins 32 secs Load: 1.24 1.23 1.20  Screen: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 112.01M Out: 4.98M
<AngryClip> tried that tritium
* Biggles grabs
<bascule> AngryClip: http://art.gnome.org http://gnome-look.org
<zenrox_> woohoo
<tritium> AngryClip, and?
<tezza> terry@laptop:~ $ sudo modprobe fglrx
<tezza> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<AngryClip> tried them both.... I dunno what I am after really
<s1amson> you upgraded your RAM too zenrox_ ?
<tezza> ?
<ultrahex> hmmm no one answer: ... i was trying to get any information why sound programs dont work but i can hear my mic loopback...
<inc> damn you crystal audio
<bascule> zenrox_: was that teh 1600x1200 thing fixed?
<zenrox_> hu bascule
<tritium> tezza, did you install the fglrx driver?
<suffix> his driver is failing
<zenrox_> s1amson,  its not using onboard video thats why i have more ram
<pcybill> AngryClip have you tried www.digitalblasphemy.com, they have some interesting ones
<s1amson> sweet :)
<ultrahex> is there a way to set default audio :
<tezza> tritium, yes sir - the file that it refers to actually exists
<tritium> AngryClip, did you try themes.org
<tritium> ?
<tritium> tezza, hmm...
<bascule> or freshmeat <-- maybe the same place
<cindux> woo
<tezza> $ locate fglrx
<tezza> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<cindux> everyone be happy for moi
<cindux> my first pc upgrade
<cindux> 600mhz - 2.4ghz
* bascule throws a party
<fallker> hey all
<cindux> :D
<bascule> ;)
<tritium> :)
<inc> evil sound... evil
<fallker> is there a usa channel of #ubuntu?
<bascule> gonna flame Europeans?
<tritium> fallker, no, just other channel by language
<fallker> ahh
<Biggles> why? dont speak english? ;)
<ultrahex> lol
<fallker> no no
<inc> lol
<fallker> Austin TX
<fallker> me
<ultrahex> you looking for #DUH_UBUNTU ?!?
<inc> Ft Luaserdale,FL
<inc> luaderdale lol
<bascule> ultrahex: LOL!!
<Biggles> Middleearth! woo!
<fallker> i was wondering if there was a local versions thats all
<tritium> no
<inc> local to earth
<Tsjoklat> you can always start #ubuntu-tx
<suffix> tezza http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/ubuntu/indices/override.hoary.extra.restricted
<suffix> i dunno if this might help
<fallker> anyway...query?
<ultrahex> anyone know how to disable sound devices in UBUNTU ?
<s1amson> anybody use Sound Blaster Audigy LS
<randabis> tezza, you could try to insmod fglrz
<inc> ubuntu parties
<tritium> ultrahex, blacklist the module
<Cuga_> is hoary broken right now, i just tryed an upgrade from a fresh warty install and it errors out with input/output errors then sgettys fail to launch...
<randabis> then modprobe
* bascule couts up teh souncard problems ...
<tritium> Cuga_, not broken now
<s1amson> heh
<fallker> how can i find out about helping out the ubuntu project?
<tezza> insmod: can't read 'fglrx': No such file or directory
<randabis> hmm
<ultrahex> bascale: its even worse when you hear your mic echo back on software side ...
<Tsjoklat> fallker the wike sites
<randabis> weird
<inc> least you mic works
<s1amson> im not having one :]  but my friends been chatting up the alsa guys and  their not much help he says
<Cuga_> tritium: i tryed before that installing from the array 4 cd and it did the same thing at the same spot
<bascule> ultrahex: I'm sure its infuriating
* Dreamer3 is SO bored
<fallker> Tsjoklat, can you link me?
<randabis> Dreamer3, you could install gentoo lolz
<tritium> Cuga_, what is it doing?
<Tsjoklat> fallker, see topic?
<suffix> thats why i sent link
<bascule> Dreamer3: break your machine by chown -R you /
<tritium> fallker, it's in the topic
<ultrahex> bascule: ontop of that i have supposly 5 devices of sound
<tezza> suffix, you reckon that is newer or something?
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<suffix> possibly
<fallker> ahhh thanks
<XhyldazhK> how do I install mplayer-custom?
<suffix> this looks newer
<Dreamer3> sheesh
<XhyldazhK> I've read ALL docs and no one works
<Biggles> ultrahex:  that's a lot of soundcards...
<goldfish> does ubuntu come with a firewall set up as default?
<Cuga_> tritium, at the end of installing all the current updates, dpkg errors out and crashes the terminal (every command gives input/output errors) then on reboot, kernel panic
<bascule> ultrahex: you mean lspci -v shoes 5 cards or /dev/snd has 5 files?
<Dreamer3> i just said i was bored, not that i wanted to tear up my machine or anything
* fallker embarassed
<ultrahex> bascule: i mean volume controller
<bascule> Dreamer3: OK, just a suggestion .. ;)
<XhyldazhK> anyone knows how to install mplayer-custom?
<Biggles> what are their lables?
<tritium> Cuga_, oh!
<bascule> ultrahex: volume controller has 5 whats .. I am not following you
<tritium> Biggles, and who's teasing about not speaking English?  ;)
<ultrahex> ISPCI shows 5 also
<randabis> goldfish, no it doesn't
<ultrahex> it has 5 tabs
<randabis> ubuntu does not open ANY ports by default so there's really no need for a firewall
<goldfish> ok
<bascule> wtf??
<goldfish> ah k
<goldfish> thanks
<ultrahex> theres like 8 sound things bascule in dev/snd
<ultrahex> lol
<tezza> suffix, but i am not on hoary - i'm using warty
<Biggles> tritium: watashi da!
<tritium> :)
<green1> i can think of needs for a firewall if you do open ports and don't want the entire world coming in.
<randabis> green1, well of course
<XhyldazhK> how do I install mplayer-custom, i've read all the docs! no one works! i'm not a newbie, I have 4 years as linux user!
<Xappe> well, firestarter is just an apt-get away
<randabis> but I'm talking for a normal user that does not do such things
<green1> ah, okay. my bad, randabis.
<Biggles> ultrahex: the files in /dev/snd arn't necessarily present on the system
<bascule> ultrahex: thats normal in /dev/snd
<Biggles> if you want to know what your system actually knows is there, use lspci to look
<ultrahex> bascule: ya i was just listing amounts of what you said
<bascule> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Biggles> you can also use the new /sys interface in kernel 2.6 to see what it's found
<randabis> heh anyone tried using entrance as a display manager? it's pretty nifty
<ultrahex> i have realtek ALC100/100P rev 38 [OSS mixer]  Sigmatel,SIS 7012, ENSONIQ AudioPCI
<ultrahex> ^ ALL
<randabis> it's not stable though so I'd only use it to play with
<thegnark> randabis: typing wirelessly now with ndiswrapper ;) thx
<bascule> in /proc/asound/cards ?
<Biggles> all of those?
<Biggles> actually in your system?
<randabis> thegnark, awesome :)
<s1amson> fluxbox is nice
<green1> Just installed Ubuntu on the HD for the first time today. It's nice and plain. But seems workable.
<tritium> randabis, entrance?
<ultrahex> bascule: how do you change order
<tritium> I had not heard of it...
<ultrahex> bascule: my SIS sound card is set as default but i burnt it out
<randabis> tritium, yeah it's a new display manager under heavy development
<XhyldazhK> anyone knows how to install mplayer-custom??????
<ultrahex> bascule: its the onboard POS anyhow
<Dreamer3> green1: nice and plain vs what?
<randabis> I don't know if hoary has it or not
<randabis> I got it in gentoo
<bascule> alsaconf ... nah i dunno, I'm just flaming the edcision to leave that util out
<bascule> alsactl is a possibility
<green1> Dreamer3: you name it. however, i'm saying that is a bad thing.
<tritium> randabis, doesn't look like it.  Hey, have you tried polypaudio?
<randabis> yes
<green1> Dreamer3: NOT a bad thing.
<randabis> polypaudio rocks
<Dreamer3> green1: yeah, i understand
<randabis> I wish gentoo had it
<tritium> really?
<tritium> Maybe I'll try it...
<randabis> tritium, yeah I like it better than esd
<Dreamer3> randabis: there is something gentoo doesn't have?
<randabis> Dreamer3, yep..it doesn't have polypaudio
<Biggles> nice and plain not a bad thing? oh i dont know, i kinda miss having every single package possible thrown in my face by mandrake...
<randabis> ubuntu has more packages over all than gentoo
<Cuga_> The array 4 cd should install a atleast semi-stable system at this time by default correct?
<randabis> portage has almost 9000 ebuilds
<randabis> ubuntu including universe has around 15000
<XhyldazhK> I tried to compile by source mplayer-custom, but it doesnt compile, it complains about some library, and the precompiled one doesn't work because i am on an athlon pelase help me please help me please help me
<green1> Speaking of plain,.. am wondering if it's just me or is there anything to see in http://ubuntuforums.org/article.php when clicking Ubuntu Themes/Artwork ?
<randabis> gentoo is faster though :p
<Dreamer3> randabis: ubuntu/debian breaks packages into more pieces too :)
<bascule> randabis: jack is the best but glibc with nplt broke it
<tritium> randabis, do you prelink?
<randabis> yes
<bascule> nptl?? which I always forget
<tritium> Dreamer3, nah...
<Xappe> green1, no, nothing there
<Dreamer3> randabis: should i? i'm still trying to get over how fast the default install is with no prelinking
<green1> Xappe: Thanks. Was wondering about that, being new to Ubuntu.
<randabis> Dreamer3, I recommend prelinking yes
<randabis> it doesn't take that long...at least it didn't here
<Dreamer3> randabis: so it should get even faster?
<randabis> things should load a little faster
<Ells> is anyone here familiar with gtkpod
<green1> Why is Ubuntu so high on the Distrowatch list ?
<randabis> Ells, somewhat
<tritium> green1, because it rocks
<bascule> Dreamer3: careful, it can break, In my experience java and SDL quite badly
<randabis> green1, because it rox the sox
<Dreamer3> bascule: two things i don't use :)
<Dreamer3> bascule: and you can always unprelink :)
<Ells> randabis, when i use it,it wont import my mp4a it says is needs libmp4v2
<green1> How is Ubuntu different than the others in the top 10 ?
<Ells> what the heck is with that
<XhyldazhK> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey please help me with mplayer
<bascule> Dreamer3: I did, cause builds were getting funny too, different distro, but similar setup to g*
<randabis> Ells, what do you mean?
<randabis> oops
<randabis> Ells, I don't know
<randabis> it "just worked" for me
<Ells> randabis, when I go to import my files, it comes up with this
<LinuxJones> omg I need a cigarette :(
<Ells> do you have mp4s
<XhyldazhK> randabis: do you have mplayer-custom?
<bascule> Dreamer3: In a system as dynamic as that it is sketchy and dangerous IMO
<randabis> XhyldazhK, no
<randabis> I don't use mplayer in ubuntu
<randabis> I use it in gentoo though
<XhyldazhK> do anyone here have mplayer-custom on athlon?
<XhyldazhK> on ubuntu?
<Xappe> XhyldazhK, i compiled it from source with no difficulties at all
<bascule> XhyldazhK: apt-get install mplayer, if not google up the build error and learn ... ;)
<randabis> Ells, no, but I do have the essential codecs from mplayer.hu
<ultrahex> umm stupid LINUX and stupid sound
<Ells> randabis, for gtkpod
<randabis> no
<bascule> ultrahex: can't tar all LINUX eith the same brush, not fair
<XhyldazhK> bascule: I've did that and I've not found that error for mplayer
<XhyldazhK> I've googled until exhausting and I cannot have my mplayer working
<XhyldazhK> and the mplayer, installed directly from mplayer site sources, is unstable
<bascule> http://rafb.net/paste <-- put it there I'll have a look
<lunitik> XhyldazhK: I'm using the package in multiverse for mplayer, and having no issues (although I'm using -nogui...)
<bascule> xine leathers mplayer anyway
<Tsjoklat> yeah but you are special lunitik :P
<lunitik> bascule: Xine rarely even works here  *shrug* ... mplayer lets me watch my pr0n so I could care less  :P
<green1> i see yet another xine vs. mplayer war a brewing....
<XhyldazhK> lunatik: do you have amd processor?
<XhyldazhK> bascule: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GAWaSf18.html
<lunitik> XhyldazhK: yup... a pos Duron  :/
<Xappe> i have an Athlon XP, and mplayer compiled just fine
<bascule> lunitik: well that is imortant, I have xine beautiful but mplayer locks all the time .. Linux .. heh
<XhyldazhK> xine plays all files and encodes video?
<Xappe> even got the esd-support
<bascule> XhyldazhK: ./configure worked OK?
<XhyldazhK> bascule: yes
<Ells> does anyone know what this error means E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<Ells> I get it when I try to install through apt-get
<lunitik> XhyldazhK: mplayer offers mencoder for encoding things...
<XhyldazhK> mencoder does not compile on my machine...
<lunitik> XhyldazhK: good job its in multiverse then I guess?
<XhyldazhK> mencoder does compile, bue only the version from mplayer site
<XhyldazhK> and that version sometimes freezes my pc
<julio> Hello folks.
<Golfer> hello
<julio> In the past my cheap, usb, mass-storage mp3 player would be automounted, and would come up as a folder. Now it doesn't (it did with another installation of Ubuntu). Any ideas?
* LucidVisions thinks its funny when he runs xine without a soundcard
<bascule> XhyldazhK: what version of MPlayer do you have there?
<Tsjoklat> julio add 'user' to the options in fstab
<bascule> sok I see pre6
* Tsjoklat sets AFK
<LucidVisions> x crashes and goes to gdm,lol
<XhyldazhK> mplayer-1.0-pre6
<julio> but before i wouldn't even have to add anything to fstab.
<julio> i never even wrote anything in fstab.
<julio> a way to find where it is? as in /dev/???
<bascule> XhyldazhK: are you *sure* ./configure finished OK?
<Tsjoklat> sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<julio> k
<Biggles> usually usb drives are /dev/sdaX
<bascule> -march=i486 -mcpu=i686 <--reason I ask is it will configure for your arch by default
<XhyldazhK> bascule: yes, because all mplayer compiles, is the linking that fails
<Mantle> i remember seeing a release schedule for hoary milestones but now i can't find it linked on the ubuntu site.. anyone know where the site is?
<julio> Hmm.....There isn't any sda in my /dev directory
<zhukov_> anyone knows how to solve the composite extensions problem in hoary?
<Biggles> julio:  then you need to check you have scsi disc support in your kernel
<Biggles> also, try plugging the usb drive in and doing a tail /var/log/messages to see what it says about it
<julio> crappers....o.k., will do. i'm using the ubuntu kernel: 2.6.8.1-4-686-smp
<zhukov_> nobody?
<julio> it's not in there automatically?
<Golfer> Biggles he needs to do that to have it auto open?
<Biggles> not to auto open, but for it to work at all
<Biggles> unless it's a kind of usb drive i've never come across before
<Golfer> i think he said it was working
<Golfer> just doesnt auto open
<julio> it's not working at all.
<Biggles> hmm ok
<Golfer> oops sorry
<speel> hey i have a question .. with usb drives like thumb drives, mp3 flash based players , do they auto mount ?
<julio> /dev/sda used to come up in another installation.
<lil_anthony> can someone help me with my wireless connection? for some reason it was working just fine now it doesn't anymore i did a iwlist scan and i see two networks one linksys and one not might called chickennugget
<Biggles> right
<Biggles> speel:  if you use an automounter they will
<lil_anthony> for some reason i can't get it let me connect as in linksys which is my router i manually assigned the ip but its like i'm dead in the wind
<Biggles> there are various automounters, ranging from the ancient and much-maligned supermount to modern ones whos names i cannot remember
<speel> well ubuntu auto mounts everything for me so far cds,camras
<julio> well....i have to go. thanks for the help. will be back later.
<julio> :-B
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<Biggles> then it should automount usb drives too
<Biggles> julio:  np
<speel> ah ok thankd
<speel> thanks*
<Biggles> esp if it automounts cameras, since a camera is a usb drive
<speel> true
<Ells> can anyone help me out. I cannot add or subtract any packages thru apt-get or synaptic. I keep getting this error E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<Dreamer3> Ells: no idea
<XhyldazhK> hw do i do a dpatch?
<Ells> well, is there anyway that I can reinstall synaptic without reinstalling everything
<Golfer> Ells did you uodate your repositories
<Biggles> apt-get install synaptic?
<Ells> it will update the repos
<Ells> just not install or remove
<Ells> biggles using apt-get
<id_ID> everybody, is the protocol for YM from Gaim change..?? [i can't login YM via Gaim... :( ] 
<Dreamer3> id_ID: i just logged in fine (1.1.1 gaim)
<Ells> anyone have any answers
<Biggles> Ells:  is it locked somehow? note that i dont use apt so i'm not entirely sure what i'm talking about :)
<Ells> biggles, I wish I had the answer
<Biggles> oh i see does that give you that read error as well?
<Ells> yes
<Biggles> hmmm
<id_ID> Dreamer3, i can't login i use gaim from default of ubuntu woody, yesterday i can do that..:(
<Biggles> sounds to me like you need to do a dist-update or something
<Ells> if need be, I will reinstall, rather not
<Biggles> my guess is that something in your local apt db has got corrupted
<Ells> I need the apt-get
<Ells> okay
<Biggles> unfortunately i havent a clue where the local db is stored nor how to fix it if it has become corrupt
<tritium> Ells, did you try "apt-get install --reinstall synaptic"?
<Ells> no, i will try that thanks tritium
<Dreamer3> id_ID: try adding backports and upgrading to 1.1.1
<id_ID> Dreamer3, ok thank's :*
<tritium> backports are not a good idea if you ever plan to upgrade to HOary
<Ells> tritium, here is what I get apt-get install --reinstall synaptic
<Ells> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Ells> E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<tritium> Ells, when/how did this start happening?
<Cuga_> what is the diff bethween linux-image-k7 and linux-image-2.6.10-3-k7 ?
<Ells> today, about 30 mins ago
<Ells> strange stuff
<tritium> Ells, what were you doing at the time?
<Ells> I was updating
<FAST> anyone know of software that converts   wma to mp3 ?      without spyware/adware/all that junk
<tritium> Ells, did packages fail to install?
<Ells> maybe I should restart
<tritium> Ells, try "apt-get -f install"
<Ells> I could not search for certain packages
<Ells> okay
<tritium> Ells, also, "dpkg --configure --pending"
<Ells> cool, will try both
<tritium> ok
<Biggles> FAST:  i think mplayer can dump the audio stream info, which you could then pipe into lamenc to encode to mp3
<FAST> know of anything for windows? a friend is asking me
<Ells> tritium same error both ways
<tritium> Cuga_, linux-image-k7 is a meta-package that depends on the actual kernel package
<Biggles> oh for windows
<Biggles> hmmm
<tabmoW> damn fglrx driver won't install - maybe i should upgrade to hoary
<Biggles> cdex? maybe?
<tritium> Ells, man, I don't know then...
<Ells> can I get apt-get outside and reinstall
<ultrahex> i need some help installing wine
<tritium> Ells, outside?
<Xappe> Ells, and you are sudoing (just to make sure)? :)
<Ells> maybe dpkg package
<ultrahex> is there synaptic APT for UBUNTU?
<darkx> o.o
<tritium> ultrahex, synaptic is a front end to apt, and yes, it's installed by default
<Biggles> Ells:  a random page i found on the net suggests using something called "strace" (i dont know why)
<Ells> Xappe, I am actually able to do those from root
<Cuga_> why does hoary have a /.dev?
<ultrahex> tritium: how do you run it
<tabmoW> anyone had problems installing the fglrx driver with a Mobility Radeon 9100 IGP chip?
<Ells> biggles, what is strace
<tritium> Cuga_, because of udev
<Biggles> not a clue  :)
<Cuga_> thought udev just made /dev
<Cuga_> not /.dev
<Biggles> ohh
<Biggles> how's this
<Biggles> dpkg-restore
<Biggles> sounds like it might do something useful
<tritium> Cuga_, udev moves the old /dev system into .dev
<l337> has anyone gotten their video player to work with fx's downloadwith extension?
<Cuga_> ahh
<Cuga_> that explains it
<Cuga_> Thanks
<Xappe> any news on usplash yet?
<tritium> Cuga_, it should have tons of files in there
<l337> ie has anyone been able to stream download videos a la WMP?
<Cuga_> yeah there is alot
<tritium> ultrahex, are you on Warty?
<l337> no one?
<tritium> someone please tell ultrahex where synpatic is in the Warty menu system?
<kerignell> l337: DO u wanna stream or receive stream?
<bascule> computer -> system
<l337> recieve
<ultrahex> tritium: just found it
<tritium> ultrahex, ok
<tritium> bascule, thanks
<bascule> np
<bascule> though sometimes I wonder at people, if they can't navigate a drop down menu ... ;(
<Xappe> l337, well, mplayer should do that
<kerignell> l337: VLC will most certainly do it, or mediaplayer (not sure of exact name)
<Biggles> Ells:  did you try dpkg-restore?
<kerignell> mplayre
<kerignell> mplayer*
<bascule> XhyldazhK:  libavcodec1: Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<bascule> i think that is it
<Ells> Biggles, it did not work
<Biggles> mplayer will do live streams if you have the live.com codecs
<Biggles> what did it do?
<l337> i mean being able to open a wmv from a url in fx
<l337> without first downloadin
<linux_galore> yeah mplayer isnt a stand alone it depends on whole pile of media libs..reason being mplayer just about plays anything
<kerignell> yes
<Biggles> mplayer will even capture streams if you use the -dumpstream -dumpfile <filename> options :)
<XhyldazhK> bascule: I've hoaryized my warty
<bascule> l337: try mplayer -playlist some.url
<Xappe> l337, i'm using mplayerplug-in for firefox
<lithi> what does it mean when apt-get  says "The following packages have been kept back"?
<l337> xappe i am as well, but there are no control options
<linux_galore> I acutally have the mozilla-mplayer plugin for firefox/mozilla I often get wma stuff poping up and mplayer just works
<lil_anthony> anyone wanna help me tackle a wireless problem? i can scan with iwlist scan and i get my essid but when i do iwconfig it says off/any so i do iwconfig essid linksys and it still says off/any any ideas
<hybrid> what is the apt to search for a package?
<bascule> XhyldazhK: dont think its gonna help, I found out that libavcodec.a is linked to libvorbis which it doesn't like in VLC anyway, I guess uninstallable libvorbis0 addresses this ...
<tritium> hybrid, apt-cache search
<hybrid> ok thanx tritium
<tritium> np
<l337> anyone have an opinion on which is better: xine or mplayer? i dont like mp because i cant browse dvd menus
<bascule> xine IMO is the best by far
<Tsjoklat> l337, vlc
<l337> then how can i play from url
<linux_galore> l337: yeah thats being fixed ...they are dumping this version of mplayer and are starting again
<Cuga_> in hoary, the XF86config-4 file is not used anymore correct?
<Xappe> correct
<bascule>  < bascule> l337: try mplayer -playlist some.url
<tritium> Cuga_, Xorg uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hybrid> what is the apt-get package name for mplayer? or is it in synaptic?
<l337> bascule i mean in xine
<FAST> is there an open source virtual machine program yet?
<Biggles> linux_galore:  they are? how long is that going to take?
<tritium> hybrid, synaptic is a front-end to apt.  It uses the same package database
<tritium> hybrid, use apt-cache search
<inc> why must this sound torment me
<bascule> l337: good question
<l337> :O
<tritium> FAST, like qemu?
<hybrid> tritium i did i got mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<spinifex> any hope of playing games with sound on hoary?
<linux_galore> l337: they have already started they have to pretty much dump the core setup its all wrong the libs are fine though
<l337> xappe: have you gotten the mplayer plugin to display control options
<bascule> xine -p some.url
<l337> linux_galore i see
<tritium> hybrid, what are you searching for?
<Xappe> l337, like what?
<hybrid> mplayer
<bascule> or without the p, depends on the stream
<l337> pause, play, save file, etc
<tritium> hybrid, apt-cache search mplayer
<wm_eddie> mplayer seems to be one of those big problems of Ubuntu huh...
<lithi> what does it mean when apt-get says "The following packages have been kept back"?
<vjaz> It means that those packages are not upgraded.
<linux_galore> I built my own version of mplayer from source works fine
<inc> screw mplayer i just want sound hehe
<Xappe> l337, not the save file, but pause and so on is there
<lithi> not upgraded? Or are not able to upgrade without causing conflict?
<Cuga_> Im trying to get binary ATI drivers to install on hoary following the instructions from the wiki but think its missing something, i apt-got the xorg-driver-fglrx and the fglrx-kernel-source but when i modprobe fglrx it doens' find the module
<spinifex> inc-- doesn't it install rythmbox by default?
<l337> not with mine =[
<lithi> Cause Im trying to update my wine and I know there are updates
<hybrid> i already did man all i got   mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<tritium> hybrid, it's in multiverse
<tritium> hybrid, you need to enable it in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<inc> spinifex.. that's not the prob
<tritium> hybrid, might was well enable universe too
<hybrid> ok
<l337> Xappe i only get the video, no playback options
<vjaz> lithi, Because of conflicts, or simply because upgrading them would require removing something else or installing something new.
<Xappe> spinifex, you can try by killing esd. that way I get sound in games not using esd sound output
<hybrid> it is i believe
<spinifex> heh, I'm on a fresh install of hoary.  I read a bit in the forums about how sound doesn't work in some games.  Is there any fix for this yet?  I hear nothing from chromium
<spinifex> ah
<Biggles> well, i need to go
<Biggles> later all
<l337> perhaps i should run mplayer while opening the file?
<tritium> hybrid, you'd see mplayer if you had it enabled
<linux_galore> l337: might have to select OSS for sound in xine
<hybrid> ok
<Xappe> spinifex, killall esd
<tritium> hybrid, you're using Hoary, right?
<spinifex> sweet, worked instantly, thank you
<spinifex> *just killed the process name*  k so now how do I start it again when I wanna play some music?
<Xappe> just type in esd
<Xappe> anf hit enter
<Xappe> *and
<Cuga_> anybody here got the binary ATI drivers installed on hoary?
<tritium> Xappe, perhaps run it in the background
<Tsjoklat> lithi, it usually means you have to install other packages
<hybrid> tritium no i apt-get update then dist-upgrade but got errors so i ran it again but never got it so i said forget it
<linux_galore> HAA! HA
<linux_galore> (ati)
<Xappe> tritium, well, yes. but that doesn't really matter, it will keep running even if you close the terminal
<green1> is it true that one can 'upgrade' from warty to hoary without doing a complete re-install ?
<tritium> hybrid, then you need to use the Marillat repos
<hybrid> ???? do what
<spinifex> urk..  dying
<l337> greenl yes
<green1> l337 are there any distinct advantages?
<l337> none
<hybrid> tritium what is marillat repos?
<green1> <-- goes to search the forums.
<lithi> turned out it just wouldent upgrade the wine version, needed to apt-get remove then apt-get install
<tritium> hybrid, a repository
<l337> in fact, theres many advantages/fixes
<l337> there are*
<hybrid> tritium ok then how do i use it?
<tritium> hybrid, see ubuntuguide.org
<spinifex> um, hey..  this isn't good.  After I killed esd while rythmbox was running, I can no longer create a terminal in X
<hybrid> ok
<tritium> hybrid, re: How to add extra repositories
<spinifex> (perhaps this is why it's in testing)
<hybrid> k so all i have to do is add marillat in synaptic?
<green1> l337: i just installed warty today. I did not see hoary on the mirror. is it just available 'as an upgarde' or is there an iso?
<tritium> hybrid, then be sure to update so apt sees the newly available packages
<jdub> green1: both
<tritium> hybrid, then, you'll be able to see it
<hybrid> ok
<jdub> green1: hoary is the development branch
<spinifex> there's an iso
<green1> jdub: guess i'm not understanding the difference.
<hybrid> and will that be for mplayer or hoary?
<inc> dev mean it's buggy as all hell
<tritium> hybrid, mplayer
<hybrid> ok
<inc> lol
<tritium> hybrid, that repo also has other packages
<hybrid> tritium: what about hoary do you know why i cant get it to install? ok
<jdub> green1: the development branch means it's not released, unchanging and security supported
<tritium> hybrid, you'd probably have to give me more info
<green1> i'll get used to Ubuntu with warty. It seems fine today.
<inc> jdub: i still like the buggy part :)
<jdub> inc: that's not the intent.
<Cuga_> what version of gcc was the latest hoary kernel image compiled against?
<Cuga_> 3.3 or 3.4
<inc> i know
<inc> it's to work 'em out
<Xappe> damnit did l33t go now that I've fixed a screenshot for him of mplayerplug-in
<hybrid> tritium ; ok i edited my source.list so everything says hoary not warty then i apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade but i got some errors like disconnected by peer and so on then i tried to do it again but got another error and when i restarted i only had warty
<tritium> hybrid, I didn't tell you to do that
<hybrid> tritium to do what?
<sasquatc4> what would be the correct fstab permissions for mounting an ntfs partition so all users can read from it?
<inc> jdub: lspnp work for you
<tritium> hybrid, change warty to hoary in sources.list.  All you wanted to do was add Marillat repo
<id_ID> everybody, i have a trouble too, like hybrid :(
<hybrid> i mean for hoary
<Xappe> sasquatc4, umask 0222
<spinifex> I've got a c300 series tablet pc.  I installed wacom-tools, but I haven't been been able to get any input from the digitizer yet.  Any advice?
<hybrid> id_ID : you arent on ppc by any chance
<sasquatc4> so for options it would be: ro,umask 022 0 0?
<Xappe> umask=0222
<id_ID> hybrid, no it doesn't but i have a troube to upgrade my warty to hoary... :(
<tritium> hybrid, you'd only do that if you wanted to upgrade to Hoary, which was not what you wanted earlier
<hybrid> i kno
<sasquatc4> k
<hybrid> i have been doing this
<hybrid> to get hoary
<hybrid> Xappe arent you on ppc?
<Xappe> nope
<hybrid> oo
<hybrid> then who was i talking to that was...
<id_ID> tritium, which tty we use to upgrade ?? if i run from X11  i have a trouble... :(
<Xappe> i have an iBook though, but no linux on that one yet
<tritium> id_ID, doesn't really matter
<hybrid> i may just wait for my shipit cds
<lil_anthony> anyone thnk they could help me get my wireless to give me access to the net?
<hybrid> Xappe : ooo ok
<alz> Hello to all; does anyone know how to set the volume of an internal modem
<tritium> hybrid, you said you wanted mplayer, and you were going to add Marillat repos
<hybrid> i am
<Xappe> hybrid, tried out the hoary ppc livecd, maybe that's why you thought I was running ppc
<hybrid> tritium ; but i have had problems tring to upgrade for days now Xappe: oo ok
<tritium> hybrid, that's why I don't get why you changed warty to hoary.  that wasn't part of getting mplayer from marrilat repo
<tritium> hybrid, which problem are we dealing with now?
<hybrid> tritium ; nvm man
<Cuga_> found a great script that got my ATI drivers installed properly, applies a kernel patch aswell to make it all work, maybe add to wiki?
<tritium> hybrid, just pick.  Do you want to get mplayer, or upgrade to Hoary?
<hybrid> i want hoary
<Xappe> tritium, hehe
<tritium> :)
<darkx> so how would i go about the switch from xfree to xorg in hoary?
<tritium> darkx, that's part of the upgrade
<darkx> i ran a dist upgrade, and it seemed to hold back the xorg packages, and kept the xfree packages
<tritium> dist-upgrade held them back?
* Xappe plays aroud with window themes: http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot3.png
<darkx> yep
<Golfer> darkx synaptic and install xorg
* Xappe plays around with window themes. xchat: http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot2.png
<darkx> sounds like a plan
<tritium> yeah, just "sudo apt-get install xorg-common xserver-xorg"
<Golfer> yep or like that :)
<tritium> either way, whichever is your preference
<XhyldazhK> hey tritium: how can I find cc1plus?
<ironwolf> XhyldazhK: which cc1plus
<bascule> Xappe: http://www.abdn.ac.uk/~u08km3/screenshots/screenieFeb05.jpg
* darkx huggles super cow powers
<tritium> XhyldazhK, ironwolf is correct if you mean find something in your filesystem
<tritium> XhyldazhK, do you mean find the package?
<bascule> Xappe: dark - light heh
<Xappe> bascule, that's a nice one. but I like it dark :)
<bascule> I like dark, but I can't live with it
<Xappe> think it's more relaxing with a dark theme
<sasquatc4> are there any simpler alternatives to tv viewing than mythtv
<sasquatc4> i keep gettin errors with it cause of the sql db and all the other crap i really dont need
<bascule> yeah different taste, different people, i posted mine cause they are opposites :)
<Xappe> blah, have to go to work in about 1,5 h
<Xappe> no sleep for me then
<bascule> lol
<bascule> Xappe, you use gkrellm?
<tritium> I will be sleeping in 1.5 hrs :)
<ultrahex> hey anyone know how to check which /dev/ttyUSB my palm is connected to
<Xappe> nah, have installed but never uses it
<bascule> ultrahex: lsusb
<Xappe> sasquatc4, i use tvtime, great app
<ultrahex> so in Gnome Pilot put /dev/lsusb ?
<sasquatc4> k
<bascule> no run lsusb, it might tell you ..
<bascule> I really dunno about such things
<ultrahex> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0830:0060 Palm, Inc. Palm Tungsten T
<ultrahex> so would that be ttys3?
<sasquatc4> tvtime does look nice, but cant get any channels in, just blue screen
<Xappe> you have to scan
<spinifex> I want to get my tablet screen working...
<ultrahex> bascule: any ideas?
<sasquatc4> you have to scan before it gets rid of blue screen?
<Xappe> sasquatc4, yep. should be somwhere in the right click menu
<ultrahex> did something replace GNOME pilot?
<sasquatc4> yea, i think i saw it
<bascule> ultrahex: nay I know nothing of palms
<spinifex> =\  I don't know how to do this..  help..
<ultrahex> bascule: i think it has more to do with USB conenctions then actual Pilots
<inc> anybody know what causes this FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): No such device
<FAST> can anyone help?   i installed some xfce packages, but now when i reboot the computer, ubuntu stays at the console terminal login. it does not boot into the gui login screen like normal. how can i fix this?
<sasquatc4> hmmm, still no signals
<Xappe> sasquatc4, what tvtuner do you have? i have a hauppage wintv pci, and have no problems
<bascule> FAST: cat /etc/inittab | grep initdefault
<sasquatc4> its a generic kworld, but its BT based
<Xappe> ok, then it should be allright
<FAST> id:2:initdefault:
<bascule> edit it so it reads id:5:initdefault
<tritium> bascule, no
<crimsun> uh no.
<srid> firefox is loading empty page for some of the sites. do anyone face this problem? how do I fix it?
<tritium> this is not fedora
<crimsun> do not play with /etc/inittab. Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play with runlevels.
<bascule> tritium: OK thien, I guess things are different now
<wm_eddie> Yay for emacs -rv
<FAST> ermm...... so what should i do
<tritium> bascule, debian has never been like that as far as I recall.  Same for ubuntu
<bascule> OK, new to htis whole debian based thing
<tritium> bascule, it's cool :)
<siridhar> how do I check the integrity of the downloaded .isos? I see 'MD5SUMS' and 'MD5SUMS.gpg' @ http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/5.04/array-4/. What do I do w/ them?
<FAST> thanks anyway
<crimsun> inc: you're positive you have a sound card based on that chipset?
<FAST> tritium, do oyu have a suggestion then?
<crimsun> FAST: installing xfce should not muck with X Window System at all
<tritium> FAST, I don't use xfce, so not really
<crimsun> FAST: are you using Warty or Hoary?
<FAST> warty
<FAST> ive only used synaptic to install packages
<FAST> nothing else
<srid> siridhar, run 'md5 file.iso' to get the digest and compare
<crimsun> FAST: paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log to http://pastebin.ca
<pestil> hellouh
<FAST> the whole thing?
<siridhar> sridhar, how do I run it?
<pestil> hello FAST, subterrific, and the gang
<crimsun> FAST: to http://pastebin.ca , yes
<ultrahex> anyone know how to use LINUX ... and PALM Pilots ( i have a tungeston E)
<pestil> or www.pastebin.com
<FAST> http://pastebin.ca/5696
<pestil> ultrahex: try downloading jpilot from Software Manager (Synaptic)
<ultrahex> ya i need the resporisorsors .... its not naturally in list
<tritium> FAST, comment out the GLCore module
<wm_eddie> ultrahex: There is also a gnome panel applet (right click on the panel) but it's a little buggy with installing .prc files.
<wm_eddie> the gnome panel applet also syncs with evolution which is a pluss.
<pestil> ultrahex: I hear Evolution works ok with Palms
<FAST> tritium, comment it out? from the log file?
<ultrahex> ummmm ... gnome panel applet?
<tritium> FAST, no, in your xorg.conf
<Anubis> how would I put hdparm into the start  scripts
<wm_eddie> ultrahex: Right click on the top panel and go to add to panel
<tritium> Anubis, hdparm has its own start scripts
<ultrahex> ya that doesnt work at all wm_eddie
<wm_eddie> there you'll see Pilot Applet
<ultrahex> cause my palm is too new or something
<FAST> tritium, im using warty. isn't that xfree86?    or where is the conf located ?
<tritium> FAST, yes, sorry
<tritium> FAST, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<wm_eddie> oh.
<Anubis> tritium, really?
<ultrahex> wm_eddie: ya ...
<tritium> Anubis, yes.  "dpkg -L hdparm" to see for yourself where it has files
<FAST> Section "Module"
<FAST> #	Load	"GLcore"
<FAST> like that?
<randabis> yes
<crimsun> FAST: did you execute ,,sudo nvidia-glx-config enable''?
<tritium> FAST, yep, like that
<FAST> i believe i did that last night
<randabis> that will prevent GLCore from loading
<tritium> yeah
<wm_eddie> http://aadis.de/wiki/TungstenLinux
<tritium> which he wants with nvidia
<randabis> heh I'm recompiling my whole system...156 emerges lol
<wm_eddie> ultrahex:
<FAST> so now that glcore wont be loading, i should get the normal gui login screen then?
<ultrahex> ya ... i got the first link
<randabis> maybe
<tritium> FAST, you should
<FAST> :\
<FAST> alright let me reboot, ill see what happens
<tritium> Anubis, find the files?  You'll want to edit /etc/hdparm.conf to suit your needs.
* wm_eddie goes back to iPod and python stuff
<pestil> wm_eddie: I got an easy question for you, but answer I haven't found. Ubuntu screws up my clock. Going back to windows advances me 6 hours
<ultrahex> pestil: do you have GMT set ?
<Ells> Tritium for president, who will second it
<pestil> uhmm, I don't know.
<tritium> Ells, lol
<Ells> You know the deal
<tritium> you're too kind
<Ells> I try
<tritium> thanks, buddy
<Ells> you got it
<tritium> :)
<pestil> ultrahex: wm_eddie: thanks, you got it. GMT is exactly the 6 hours I was missing. thanks. :P
<randabis> work?
<ultrahex> psteil: well it seems like when you install you setup your system time saying it was GMT ... and windows thinks differnt and yada yada yada ... :P
<FAST> well.......... that didn't work.  still get console login screen
<tritium> FAST, let's see your new log
<randabis> what video card do you have?
<ultrahex> pestil: sad that i started using UBUNTU today :P hehe
<FAST> nvidia vanta
<randabis> ooh
<randabis> is that the chipset?
<FAST> guess so.. its an older 8MB agp
<randabis> that's your problem
<FAST> evga nvidia vanta
<randabis> those won't work with the nvidia driver
<FAST> hm
<randabis> you're just gonna have to use nv
<ultrahex> ok now anyone know where i can get the JPILOT ...
<randabis> the nvidia driver is only for TNT2 or better I believe
<ultrahex> lol
<randabis> vanta is old
<randabis> very old
* daniels has a riva128.
<FAST> should i remove nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings and nvidia-kernel-common  packages?
<randabis> probably
<randabis> they aren't doing you any good
* tritium has a GeForce4 440 Go
<FAST> that nvidia-settings program works though ":\
<FAST> it detects the right card and memory
<tritium> And the log indicates that nvidia driver loaded
<randabis> well I dunno then
<randabis> I'm pretty sure you can't get opengl working with a card that old
<randabis> and I'm pretty certain that card isn't supported
<randabis> *checks*
<FAST> opengl screensavers work (i think) ?
<tritium> FAST, does xfce have a login manager?
<bascule> no it doesnt
<tritium> FAST, so what's supposed to start up at boot?
<bascule> a session-manager is it, saves open apps and so
<randabis> my mistake
<randabis> http://www.nvidia.com/object/products_supported.html
<FAST> i dunno, i wanted try it out, but only installed packages from synaptic.
<randabis> it says it is supported right there
<randabis>  :/
<tritium> randabis, it's all good, dog
<tritium> :)
<FAST> i think im just gonna reinstall ubuntu again' ..
<tritium> FAST, that's probably not necessary
<bascule> FAST: how about pasting this file /var/log/gdm/\:0.log
<FAST> whats the website to paste again
<siridhar> My video adapater is "VIA/S3G UniChromeII Graphics (64 MB)". Ubuntu installer chose 'vesa' by default. Is that correct or 's3' or 's3virge'?
<bascule> a few i use hrrp://rafb.net/paste
<siridhar> FAST: www.pastebin.com
<daniels> srid: the most correct driver is 'via', but it's broken in warty, and will be fixed in hoary, the next release due for april 2005
<bascule> actually http but there you go :)
<FAST> 1 sec
<srid> daniels, ?
<FAST> http://pastebin.ca/5697
<tritium> srid, he meant siridhar, I believe
<srid> firefox is loading empty page for some of the sites. do anyone face this problem? how do I fix it?
<tritium> FAST, I still see the GLcore error
<tritium> FAST, also, did you comment out the "dri" module?
<bascule> thing is it goes past it ???!
<FAST> no i didnt
<tritium> FAST, do that as well
<FAST> im just gonna reinstall again   heh...
<da_bon_bon> is it better to get daily build of cd images or the array4 ?
<tritium> FAST, just try this first
<tritium> FAST, reinstall is extreme when you can just remove packages
<daniels> srid: er yeah, sorry
<srid> anybody know where anjuta2 deb is available?
<srid> np
<daniels> siridhar: see above
<FAST> ok i commented out dri
<tritium> FAST, from a v.c. /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<FAST> ok ill try
<FAST> brb
<tritium> ok
<ultrahex> ok
<ultrahex> guyz ... i have synaptic package manager failing
<srid> oo .. i upgraded hoary and python is missing some modules! ipython returns error saying 'profile' module not found! what is happening?
<ultrahex> it says it cant find a file but its there
<ultrahex> how would i make it so that i can just download and install the .deb file
<defendguin> hmmm install from usb sounds good
<defendguin> i wonder if the bios supports it
<fsc> shouldn't ubuntu be putting an entry in update-alternatives for ruby so that at least there is a symbolic link ruby to ruby1.8 or whatever?
<crimsun> srid: are you referring to Profile from hotshot?
<srid> crimsun, i started 'ipython' and it says cannot import 'profile' module
<srid> crimsun, i just dist-upgraded my hoary setup
<srid> sri@infinity:~ $ dpkg -L python2.4 | grep profile
<srid> sri@infinity:~ $
<srid> sick!
<tritium> daniels, is that a pen in your hand in your hackergotchi?
<daniels> tritium: a texta, yes
<srid> that's a bug
<tritium> daniels, I've always wondered...
<R0bNyc> Hello
<siridhar> My video adapater is "VIA/S3G UniChromeII Graphics (64 MB)". Ubuntu installer chose 'vesa' by default. Is that correct or 's3' or 's3virge'?
<defendguin> how can you tell if a computer is underpowered?
<R0bNyc> Is that app that shows up in the systemtray for when theres updates availabe for hoary what is the name of it
<crimsun> fsc: that was done in 1.8.1-2
<crimsun> fsc: I presume you have 'ruby' and 'ruby1.8' installed from hoary/universe?
<fsc> no hoary
<tritium> siridhar, daniels had explained that "via" is the correct driver, but it's broken in Warty
<fsc> warty
<daniels> siridhar: 'via' is correct, but it doesn't work in warty; you need to wait until the next release
<R0bNyc> Hoary users please your attention :)
<crimsun> fsc: it works fine in hoary.
<fsc> crimsun, yeah, that was causing me some angst trying to build ruby-gnome2
<crimsun> fsc: (ruby1.8 is in hoary/main)
<Ells> Tritium: I got a question for ya. I have a 17 in screen on my toshiba. The resolution is set to only go to 1024. It is capable of going up to 1440X900. Do you know how I can accomplish this.
<tritium> R0bNyc, update-notifier
<Ells> it would make the print look better
<R0bNyc> thanks tr
<tritium> yup
<R0bNyc> so yea that update-notifier
<R0bNyc> notifies me and i update it right through there
<siridhar> tritium and daniels, does VIA show up an option in Hoary?
<slackd00d> i ordered some ubuntu disks off of the website when they were sending them out for free....and that day someone went through my neighborhood and stole mail from everyone's mailbox's...and my ubuntu cd's were what were stolen from me  =(
<daniels> siridhar: yes, and it should be done by default
<wnaLinux> hi
<Ells> Tritium: any ideas
<tritium> Ells, you're on Hoary?  Warty?
<Ells> Warty
<lemonade> what's the preferred way to use the mouse in textmode on ubuntu (hoary)?  Install gpm?
<siridhar> okay cool. I downloaded hoary .iso and burnt it using Alcohol 120% at 40x speed but the installer said the CD is corrupt or something
<wnaLinux> 40x is to high
<tritium> Ells, does your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 not list higher resolutions?  Do the refresh rates look correct?
<tritium> (if they're listed)
<ultrahex> anyone know the command to start apache2 on linux
<Ells> Tritium, the rates only go up to 1024 throught the resolution tool
<Ells> I can check  etc
<bascule> ultrahex: httpd2
<tritium> ultrahex, it would be /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<ultrahex> whoa you people are fast
<ultrahex> lol
<tritium> ultrahex, chech for apache* in /etc/init.d.  I may have the filename wrong
<bascule> yeah use the init.d things
<lemonade> how do I make the mouse work in text mode?
<wnaLinux> lemonade is that possible?
<tritium> Ells, you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, and include higher resolutions when asked
<ultrahex> hmmmm no listening sockets available
<tritium> lemonade, gpm
<Ells> Tritium: cool will try
<ultrahex> tritium: why can i bind to address port 80?
<lemonade> gpm won't screw up X at all?  Cuz in earlier debian versions it kinda did
<tritium> lemonade, I don't know.  Haven't used gpm in years
<Amaranth> ultrahex: You need to run it as root to use a port that low.
<lemonade> it's fun though.  heheh.  I'll try it
<Amaranth> ultrahex: iirc all ports under 1024 require root access
<ultrahex> Amanrath: yes i understand ... but i was doing sudo ...
<fsc> so should i just change my respositories and dist-upgrade to hoary?
<Amaranth> ultrahex: oh
<tritium> ultrahex, so the init script is failing?
<ultrahex> yes
<ultrahex> i suppose
<tritium> what do you mean?
<ultrahex> i mean its giving an error
<ultrahex> that it cant bind to adress no listening sockets available
<ultrahex> unable to open logs
<siridhar> tritium: do you happen to know how can I check if installation CD is okay or not at the very first step itself during ubuntu installation?
<Ells> Tritium: I did it, but it did not ask for any resolutions
<Ells> Tritium: it did let me fix my memory for the card though
<siridhar> I realized that only if the CD is corrupt, can I see the list of various steps during installation in which one is the CD check
<siridhar> but how do I go to that step initially
<tritium> Ells, you can always edit the config file yourself.
<tritium> siridhar, you can check the md5sum
<lemonade> =\  installed the package but don't see any change.  Do I have to configure it myself or what?
<Ells> Tritium: can you walk me thru that
<bubba> is firefox 1.0 available for warty yet?
<wnaLinux> yes bubba is is
<siridhar> tritium: even if the md5sum is correct since I burnt the CD at higher speed, it got corrupted
<wnaLinux> just issue these commands
<bubba> ok
<siridhar> now I am burning at 8X and want to make sure by the installer itself
<siridhar> is that possible>?
<wnaLinux> sudo apt-get update
<wnaLinux> sudo apt-get upgrade
<wnaLinux> that should update firefox
<da_bon_bon> is it better to get daily build of cd images or the array4 ?
<fsc> so are a lot of people using hoary now.  I don't really have a reason to upgrade unless it won't break anything
<tritium> siridhar, I don't recall.
<wnaLinux> got it bubba?
<bubba> working on it
<siridhar> k
<tritium> Ells, yes
<wnaLinux> ok, cool
<bubba> didn't know it was in the repository though hang on
<wnaLinux> k
<Ells> Tritium: cool
<tritium> Ells, /msg me again
<Ells> got iy
<Ells> it
<lunitik> Anyone know of a fix for the 'E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) / E: Unable to lock the download directory' bug?
<lemonade> =[  how do I make gpm work?
<wnaLinux> bubba, you checking through synaptic?
<lemonade> lunitik: either be root when using apt-get or don't use two instances at the same time
<bubba> running yoru command right now
<bubba> i had done this before
<wnaLinux> ahh
<wnaLinux> ok
<bubba> but wanting to see if it upgrades it this time
<wnaLinux> well
<bubba> i don't think 1.0 is supported yet so i was told beofre when i asked they said april
<wnaLinux> it could also be that
<lunitik> lemonade: no instances of synaptic/aptitude/apt ... using sudo itself, and sudo -s, and sudo -l
<bubba> but can't you pin it from warty
<bubba> err
<bubba> hoary
<bubba> much like you do mplayer?
<wnaLinux> im sorry?
<bubba> you know how mplayer doesn't install right
<bubba> and you have to pin it from hoary
<wnaLinux> I guess. . . go on . . .
<lemonade> lunitik: does it do this on a fresh startup?  you might have to kill things
<bubba> well i was wondering if it might work that way
<lunitik> lemonade: I have killed all that pertain to it.
<lemonade> hm, then I dunno
<wnaLinux> no I dont think so
<lunitik> lemonade: I could have told you that.
<wnaLinux> the only thing I did was
<wnaLinux> add extra repositories from www.ubuntuguide.org
<wnaLinux> and then issue those commands I gave you
<bubba> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty/view?searchterm=mplayer
<bubba> ok let me try that
<bubba> what you just posted
<wnaLinux> yeah
<wnaLinux> ok
* lunitik notes mplayer was supposed to be in warty-updates
<wnaLinux> It is?
<wnaLinux> I havent checked recentlu
<wnaLinux> recently*
<lunitik> wnaLinux: should be, yes
<rubixXx> does anyone have the win32codecs package
<rubixXx> apt-get can't find it
<goldfish> should do
<goldfish> i got it from apt-get
<goldfish> w32codecs
<goldfish> i think it's called
<wnaLinux> you half to add the extra repositories
<rubixXx> extra reps?
<wnaLinux> from www.ubuntuguide.org
<wnaLinux> yes rubixx
<wnaLinux> you half to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wnaLinux> bubba, any progress?
<lunitik> rubix_: w32codecs is in Christians repo... I wouldn't use it though, is only the 'essential' codecs, the 'all' collection offeres, for example, wmv support - which essential doesn't.
<Ashen> hokay... does anyone have any experience with ubantu warty on AMD64 that can give us a hand?
<bubba> yeah checking against the list brb in a sec
<lunitik> You can find it in tar.gz form on mplayers site
<bob2> er, w32codecs includes wmv support.
<wnaLinux> k
<rubixXx> wna apt-cache search win32codecs
<lunitik> bob2: doesn't work here with w32codecs...
<bob2> works fine for me
<rubixXx> wait
<rubixXx> i forgot to update
<wnaLinux> yeah
<wnaLinux> sudo apt-get updater
<wnaLinux> sudo apt-get update
<rubixXx> sudo is a much more insecure way of doing things
<bob2> it's really not
<wnaLinux> nah
<Ashen> ubuntu installs, downloads all the latest security patches, opens gnome, and then x hangs, somewhere between the login screen first appearing and the actual desktop loading bar appearing after you log in.
<tritium> rubixXx, no
<goldfish> Ashen: nvidia card?
<rubixXx> ashen, clt alt f1 then kill the xserver
<Ashen> goldfish: yup
<rubixXx> run apt-get update-dist
<goldfish> i had the same problem
<goldfish> u need the nvidia drivers
<goldfish> yep what rubixXx said
<Ashen> mmm. I tried to install them... and... uh... they hate me.
<rubixXx> then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<rubixXx> nvidia-glx-enable
<tritium> Ashen, make sure you have linux-restricted-modules that match your kernel
<Ashen> k.
<bob2> I really doubt that's the problem
<wnaLinux> to be safe I would also check your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to see if it detected
<wnaLinux> your video card correctly
<Ashen> it did.
<wnaLinux> ok, good
<wnaLinux> then installing the drivers should be cake
<rubixXx> can someone please see what source the win32codecs come from or dcc me the deb
<rubixXx> my apt-get sources can't find it for anything
<lunitik> rubix_: from marillats sources.
<wnaLinux> yeah
<bob2> rubixXx: it's in marillat's repository
<wnaLinux> marillats
<crimsun> rubixXx: 'w32codecs'
<Ashen> I've got no experience with deb dists.
<Ashen> :p
<wnaLinux> no proiblem
<wnaLinux> no problem
<mpq> I just got a USB hub
<mpq> the ports are too close together
<tritium> mpq, sorry, there's no "apt-get install more space" :(
<mpq> lol
<fsc> so are most people in here running hoary?
<mpq> I'm not
<wnaLinux> lol
<wnaLinux> nether am I
<tritium> I am
<mpq> I got a USB 2.0 4 port hub for $20
<ultrahex> is there something similiar to CTRL+ALT+DELTE FOR Linux?
<lunitik> fsc: many are... some aren't.
<Xappe> me too
<wnaLinux> I wouldnt recommend it ether
<tritium> I would
<fsc> neither am I.  warty is pretty damn good for me
<mpq> but the ports are too close together so I can only plug in two devices at the same time
<fsc> i'll wait for a final release
<tritium> how many do you have?
<rubixXx> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<bob2> ultrahex: to do what?
<wnaLinux> tritium: is it even stable?
<bubba> yeah some o the resps i didn't have added
<bob2> rubixXx: dude, paste your sources.list to #flood
<rubixXx> can someone PLEASE just dcc me the file
<rubixXx> ok
<tritium> rubixXx, ubuntuguide.org for the marillat repo
<wnaLinux> you get it now bubba?
<tritium> wnaLinux, it has been fine
<wnaLinux> tritium: wow, really?
<tritium> wnaLinux, but I've been running debian unstable with experimental stuff too for years
<wnaLinux> yeah
<tritium> so I'm used to occasional issues
<wnaLinux> ubuntu based on sid
<tritium> yep
<bubba> running update and upgrade now after i got the new resps
<Xappe> i've been running windows for several years, so i'm used to having a big bug as my os
<mpq> I am so bored
<bubba> 27 upgrades so possible
<tritium> Xappe, heh
<bob2> rubixXx: http://wiki.canonical.com/RestrictedFormats
<mpq> I plugged the wireless mouse receiver into a USB extension cord that I plugged into another computer
<bubba> yeah its in there
<bubba> its installing it now
<bascule> mpq: reverse engineer DirectX for us
<goldfish> rofl
<mpq> now I'm controlling the cursor on another computer from six feet away
<wnaLinux> great
* bubba wonders how much stuff is not gonna work after he gets done with this upgrade 
<wnaLinux> avtually
<wnaLinux> actually
<Xappe> off@work
<wnaLinux> everything should work great
<rubixXx> bob2, i need a user/pass
<bubba> should is a magic word around here
<bascule> enjoy ..working Saturday sux
<rubixXx> bob2, do i need to get some kind of account
<wnaLinux> I havent had a problem
<mpq> shit
<mpq> the hub doesn't work right
<wnaLinux> ever since I updraded
<bubba> i should be screwing britney spears
<bubba> but i'm not
<bubba> :)
<bob2> rubixXx: no, you do not
<mpq> I knew it was too good a price
<bubba> well we will see
<rubixXx> well its asking for a pw
<mpq> $20 for a 4 port usb 2.0 hub?
<bubba> i thnk flash will notn work on me as it did before
* lunitik really thinks 'update-notifier' and 'update-manager' should be merged and made into a real applet... having -manager and synaptic in the menu's is untidy imo...
<mpq> I hope I can return it
<bubba> and java
<bob2> rubixXx: no, it's not
<bob2> bah
<bob2> rubixXx: sorry
<bob2> rubixXx: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wnaLinux> why is that?
<bubba> why is what or are you talking to me
<rubixXx> bob what do you mean marilliat's rep
<bob2> blah, nevermind then
<wnaLinux> im talking to you
<bubba> i might hve done it wrong though
<wnaLinux> bubba
<bob2> just follow the random incorrect instructions other people are giving you
<bubba> cause i took and downoaded the firefox deb manually from the backport
<bubba> and then ran it
<wnaLinux> . . .
<bubba> maybe this will work
<wnaLinux> apt-get upgrade didnt work?
<tritium> rubixXx, did you read ubuntuguide.org?
<bubba> like i stated i'm doing it now
<bubba> i'm talking about hte old way
<wnaLinux> ahh
<dash> Hi. I'm installing ubuntu on a new machine: is the warty install disc still the one i want to use?
<bubba> i changed it 1.0 the old way or my way
<mpq> I'd think so
<bubba> and i lost java and flash even though the symbolic links were still there
<lunitik> dash: not a bad choice.
<mpq> dash: I don't see why it wouldn't be
<rubixXx> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<wnaLinux> you removed the older package from the debian backport right?
<rubixXx> tritium, yes i did, and it didn't tell me anything other then apt-getting it
<dash> mpq: okay, just making sure i'm not missing anything :)
<rubixXx> is that source right?
<bubba> yeah i removed the old and installed the new
<wnaLinux> k
<bubba> it didn't work so i removed purged it
<tritium> rubixXx, did you apt-get update after adding that repo to your list?
<bubba> and went back to .99
<wnaLinux> yeah
<bubba> now dooidn gthe upgrade
<tritium> rubixXx, yes, it's correct
<bubba> so gonan see if it works
<rubixXx> yea i did
<Ashen> is ubuntu natively support ntfs?
<bubba> sorry for the typos i'm in bed on lappy haha
<wnaLinux> yes ashen
<crimsun> Ashen: yes, in read-only.
<Ashen> (btw, the graphics thing fixed it)
<wnaLinux> it does
<Ashen> cool.
<sig_ubuntu> bubba: you sound as lazy as me
<wnaLinux> bubba: its cool I type slow n e ways
<mpq> how do I read an ntfs partition?
<defendguin> hey im going to try to do a usb install and im setting up the bios to boot from usb but when im picking the boot devices in the bios there is an option for usb-fdd  what is this?
<nomasteryoda> mpg, sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<nomasteryoda> then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda (nfts partition) /mnt/windows
<wnaLinux> mpq: check this url:http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows it has all the stuff you need
<nomasteryoda> replace /dev/hda with actual nfts patition
<nomasteryoda> wnaLinux: lol
<nomasteryoda> just a few days ago, we were kidding about mpg, and look how far he's come
<nomasteryoda> wow
<mpq> yeah, thanks
<mpq> it's Q by the way
<mpq> not g
<nomasteryoda> really.. thanks
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> i forget
<nomasteryoda> tire
<nomasteryoda> d
<bubba> sig_ubuntu, don't tell anyone
<bubba> haha
<mpq> it said I don't have permission to access the partition
<bubba> i'm a computer junky i eat sleep and breath pcs
<mpq> you breathe pcs?
<mpq> is that safe?
<wnaLinux> heh, you sound like me
<bubba> breed i mean
<bubba> and no its not safe
<bubba> i'm sick i need help
<mpq> that makes less sense than breathe
<mpq> breed? as in you sleep with computers?
<bubba> porn man porn gotta have porn
<bubba> yes my girlfriends last name is .jpg
<wnaLinux> heh
<wnaLinux> lmao
<nomasteryoda> mpq, make sure you do it using "sudo"
<defendguin> ummm
<defendguin> help
<mpq> I did
<nomasteryoda> so you have the directory?
<wnaLinux> defendguin: whats wrong?
<bubba> and wna you have a good flash page to test this thing
<nomasteryoda> /mnt/windows?
<tritium> mpq, yeah, you've come a long way.  way to go, dude
<bubba> it seems to have worked flowgo is working sor far
<mpq> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows".
<nomasteryoda> lol
<wnaLinux> bubba: try www.flash.com
<bubba> ok
<mpq> could it have something to do with options set while in windows?
<bubba> java works
<bubba> let me try flash
<wnaLinux> ok good
<nomasteryoda> mpq, er if you setup encryption or dynamic drives
<nomasteryoda> yea, but plain old ntfs, it will read
<mpq> I don't know how to do that, so I don't think that's it
<nomasteryoda> mpq, i always open the root term
<nomasteryoda> inal
<bubba> yeah its working good deal
<nomasteryoda> so i can type the commands without sudo
<bubba> now yo uwanna nother challenge?
<wnaLinux> yeah man glad I could help
<wnaLinux> sure
<bubba> merge my sounds sliders so i have a master control
<nomasteryoda> mount -t ntfs /dev/NTFSPARTITION
<bubba> instead of having to change half of the sound with pcm-2
<mpq> who here uses both firefox and xchat?
<bubba> and the other with mono master
<geppy> What package provides esddsp?
<nomasteryoda> /mnt/windows
<defendguin> wnaLinux, i wanted to install from a usb
<tritium> mpq, me
<nomasteryoda> me
<bubba> i do mpq
<mpq> ok
<nomasteryoda> love them
<crimsun> geppy: esound-clients
<mpq> I can't get irc commands in firefox to run in xchat
<geppy> crimsun: danke
<mpq> as in, type in an irc server and channel
<dash> I'm wanting to put my root fs on an LVM partition. am i crazy? :)
<bubba> anyone use bittornado?
<dash> "logical volume", i mean.
<wnaLinux> defendguin: sorry man I have never done that b4
<mpq> how do I get firefox to run irc commands in xchat?
<defendguin> wnaLinux, i was setting up the bios and i was wonder what usb device i should set as a boot option and i saw usb-fdd
<dash> i've got a separate /boot partition, of course
<defendguin> not sure what that is
<bubba> wna you gotta clue on that one?
<wnaLinux> hmm
<wnaLinux> nah I dont
<bubba> why part of my sound is pcm-2
<bubba> and the other part is mono master
<nomasteryoda> mpq, i would be sure there is an extension for that
<wnaLinux> yeah thats a bit odd
<nomasteryoda> mayb Linkification
<mpq> yeah, it's called chatzilla
<mpq> but I don't want to use that
<bubba> i can't kill the sound totally
<nomasteryoda> er, nope
<bubba> i either get a guy moaning or a girl
<bubba> soi choose the girl :)
<mpq> I bookmarked irc channels so I could open them easily
<nomasteryoda> you can use an extension to make firefox open using the program of your choosing
<wnaLinux> bubba: you running this on a laptop?
<bubba> yeah
<nomasteryoda> mpq, i add them to my server list in xchat
<kivinen> hey, i'm installing MPlayer, and i ran "make install" and it's been like 15 minutes and its still at cc -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -fno-PIC -O4 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -I.. -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -c -o motion_est.o motion_est.c
<nomasteryoda> and they all open together
<wnaLinux> ok
<nomasteryoda> by default
<bubba> why?
<mpq> I'm not very familiar with xchat
<nomasteryoda> man xchat
<wnaLinux> im just checking
<mpq> but I prefer it because it's easier to tell who's talking to me than in firefox
<mpq> and it looks better
<nomasteryoda> his site is very informative
<bubba> i have  dell inspiron with the subwoofer and the subwoofer is off if i don't raise the pcm-2 slider
<bubba> the mono one controls the two little speakers
<bob2> kivinen: yes, stupid optimisation flags make gcc run very slowly
<bob2> and I hope you're on x86, or that will explode most amusingly
<kivinen> youre right! IT MOVED!
<nomasteryoda> mpq, xchat is quite a piece of work
<wnaLinux> well whats your controller for your sound (if u dont know try "sudo lspci")
<mpq> so far it's my favorite irc client
<mpq> here's another question
<bubba> the controller i'm not sure i think its sigmetal let me make sure
<wnaLinux> k
<mpq> I'm on a laptop, is there a way to get the volume buttons to work in linux?
<nomasteryoda> i tired kopete, konversation, epic, chatzilla, bitchx
<nomasteryoda> xchat is tops
<mpq> mirc sucks
<nomasteryoda> mpq, ther surely has to be a way
<bubba> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<goldfish> mpq: desktop prefernces > keyboard shortcuts
<goldfish> irssi
<nomasteryoda> i have my keyboard here on the desktop working
<goldfish> tbh
<wnaLinux> ok
<bob2> irssi-text is by far the best.
<nomasteryoda> it has lots of extra buttons that work
<mpq> thanks goldfish
<nomasteryoda> volume, ffwd, etc.
<bubba> if you have any idea i'm open ears
<mpq> that was easy
<wnaLinux> k
<wnaLinux> one sec
<nomasteryoda> bubba, you might need the intel drivers for that
<bubba> ok
<wnaLinux> im trying somehting
<nomasteryoda> look at the intel site
<nomasteryoda> i saw a posting last night about that same issue.. i think
<bubba> about the slider issue?
<defendguin> does any one know where i can get a usb boot image for array-4?
<bubba> if you can find it that would be great
<nomasteryoda> bubba, what brand of laptop
<bubba> cause here is what i see in volum control
<bubba> dell inspiron 9100
<nomasteryoda> ah, i have troubles with mine too
<nomasteryoda> brightness works fine
<nomasteryoda> most other Fn keys suck
<bubba> yeah tv out i ahve yet to get work
<bubba> everythign else works though
<nomasteryoda> bubba, tv out would be an xf86 function
<nomasteryoda> cool
<mpq> I just set "run terminal" to f10... let's see if I can just used to doing that
<nomasteryoda> i have a D505 Latitude
<wnaLinux> yeah bubba the best I can think of at the moment is compiling the alsa driver yourself
<bubba> been there done that
<nomasteryoda> got 1400x1050 screen resolution working on suse
<wnaLinux> hmm
<defendguin> uggg
<wnaLinux> no results from that bubba?
<bubba> i have the latest alsa drivers installed
<wnaLinux> hmm
<bubba> let me explain what i have
<wnaLinux> k
<bubba> to get a clear picture
<tritium> bubba, what video chipset?
<bubba> sigmatel i think
<tritium> oh...
<nomasteryoda> in a dell? odd intel i855
<bubba> at least thats what dell says
<mpq> I need help enabling my wireless network card
<nomasteryoda> mine is i855
<crimsun> (sigmatel? for video?)
<nomasteryoda> mpq, the ndiswrapper issue huh?
<bubba> i have ati for video
<nomasteryoda> good
<mpq> ...I forgot what ndiswrapper is...
<bubba> but anyway
<bubba> on the sound controls
<nomasteryoda> mpq, just go to http://ndiswrapper.sf.net
<bubba> i have sigmatel stac9750/51 oss mixer
<bubba> and the only slider that works on there is pcm-2
<crimsun> bubba: hoary?
<defendguin> hmmm i need a usb image
<bubba> no warty
<nomasteryoda> bubba, did you look at the alsamixer?
<bubba> yeah
<bubba> only thing that works on it is mono master
<defendguin> anyone know where i can get a usb array-4 image
<bubba> two seperate volums
<bubba> i have intel ich5 alsa mixer
<wnaLinux> bubba: I think I will leavbe this issue to yoda
<bubba> and the slider for mono changes the small speakers
<nomasteryoda> i'll try
<defendguin> jdub, you around?
<bubba> and the sigmatel one changes the subwoofer
<bubba> hope you understand i can make a screenshot if needed
<crimsun> something doesn't make sense, bubba. Do you have an sblive _and_ an onboard one?
<bubba> all i know on this lappy is its a sigmatel according to the dell specs
<mpq> I forgot how to use universe
<crimsun> bubba: laptop or desktop?
<bubba> ;)
<bubba> lappy = laptop
<mpq> I have to enable it or something but I don't know how
<nomasteryoda> mpq, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomasteryoda> look at the wiki on ubuntulinux site
<nomasteryoda> google... remember that little thing?
<bubba> i can go to dells site and tell you exactly whts in here but its sigmatel according to the specs
* tritium needs sleep in a bad way
* nomasteryoda me too
<crimsun> bubba: paste ,,amixer'' output to pastebin.ca
<net_benjo> hello....can anybody help me with PRINTING in ubuntu???
<bubba> ok hang on
<mpq> I forgot how to edit the source file
<mpq> what do I run?
<tritium> good night folks
<rintrah> mpq, if you prefer gui's to editing the sources you could use synaptic and simply *click* the repository "on" and refresh
<bubba> pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<mpq> I'm used to the command line
<rintrah> mpq, to edit the source file, you open an editor and edit the file
<nomasteryoda> mpq, make sure to use root terminal ... or sudo
<rintrah> it should be commented out
<mpq> I remembered the command... nano
<bubba> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/5700
<net_benjo> anybody can help me with printing?  no one?
<rintrah> printing?
<net_benjo> rintrah: yes printing..
<defendguin> ugggg
<rintrah> what is the problem?
<crimsun> bubba: when you say only pcm-2 works, do you mean that you haven't scrolled right in alsamixer?
<defendguin> is there or is there not a way to do an install from a usb key
<net_benjo> my printer (canon iP4000) is not in the list of printers when i go to add it..
<bubba> i mean the onlys lider that has effect on sound is pcm-2
<defendguin> i thought i read that in the hoary goals
<defendguin> and it said donw
<defendguin> done
<bubba> in sigmetal
<bubba> and only slider in alsa that controls sound is mono master
<bubba> all other sliders have no effect
<net_benjo> i've just tried installing the turboprint drivers...but you have to pay to get the full licence..
<crimsun> bubba: your PCM sliders are set at 0.
<bubba> yeah cause i have the volume down
<bubba> what i was getting at is master control doesn't work
<mpq> I just installed the wireless driver... I think...
<bubba> let me make some screen shots show you what i'm talking about
<crimsun> bubba: not necessary, I can see that from your amixer output.
<rintrah> net_benjo, sorry, i do not know anything about canon printers.
<bubba> ok
<bubba> pcm-2 is down low
<rintrah> is there a driver you can download from canon?
<bubba> that controls my subwoofer
<bubba> if i raise it up i get full sound on those speakers
<bubba> then i have to go to alsa mixer and raise mono up
<bubba> to get the other speakers
<bubba> but nothign is centralized
<mpq> oh, it's too much of a hassle to try to use the wireless card
<bubba> as in no master control
<net_benjo> rintrah: thanks anyways...i'll try the forums...
<mpq> it's faster wired anyway
<rintrah> try googleing - "canon ip4000" driver
<crimsun> bubba: and what happens with, say, ,,amixer sset Master 29''?
<nomasteryoda> rintrah: have you tried a lower numbered model?
<bubba> haven't tried let me see
<Wammy> has anyone made a boot floppy?
<nomasteryoda> mpq, not really
<mpq> I'm not going to bother
<Wammy> my bios is being stupid and skips cd on boot.
<nomasteryoda> mpq, that was  in reference to the wireless
<mpq> it's easier just to use the wired connection
<rintrah> nomasteryoda: it was net_benjo that needed help, but thanks
<nomasteryoda> mpq, you'll get there
<nomasteryoda> ok
<mpq> I don't even know where the HP installer put the driver
<bubba> crimsun go to flood please
<bubba> and ill paste the results
<trigger_my_passi> hi, someone here said earlier that hoary supports VIA chipset graphic cards. But it isn't. My Ubuntu's GDM wouldn't start
<defendguin> frick
<crimsun> bubba: now play something.
<bubba> ok
<bubba> i'm playign xmms stream
<bubba> same thing mono controls sound
<bubba> as does pcm-2
<bubba> nothign else
<crimsun> use amixer to control the volume/
<crimsun> ?
<bubba> let me try
<bubba> i was using the gui volume control
<bubba> under alsamixer
<bubba> only mono master
<bubba> does gstreamer have any effect at all
<bubba> cause i currently have it set to esd
<crimsun> bubba: Volume Control is gstreamer-properties.
<bubba> i can't get it to use alsa
<crimsun> bubba: esd is fine
<defendguin> is array 4 very useable?
<bubba> ok
<bubba> well same effect
<bubba> :(
<bubba> thanks for your help by the way
<nomasteryoda> mpq: try this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/searchwiki?expr=ndiswrapper&submit=Search
<crimsun> bubba: my suggestion would be to consider trying array 4
<mpq> I already tried
<mpq> I don't care enough to bother with it
<nomasteryoda> ok
<bubba> ok how you do that sorry im still a nub
<nomasteryoda> i thought i did not either, but since i got it working... i'm loving it
<nomasteryoda> go to the local wireless cafe... hotels, etc.
<crimsun> bubba: iso image in the topic url
<nomasteryoda> tis nice
<mpq> I guess you got a point there
<nomasteryoda> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<mpq> except I don't think I go anywhere with public wifi
<bubba> oh upgrade to hoary
<nomasteryoda> once you know the chipset... and i would bet is the bcmwl5a.inf you need...
<Ashen> what does everyone recommend for the best gui dvd burning software for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> mpq, it's really an easy matter to install
<mpq> how do I find the chipset?
<nomasteryoda> is an internal card?
<mpq> yeah
<nomasteryoda> do
<mpq> it's built into the computer
<nomasteryoda> sudo lspci
<nomasteryoda> look for bcm
<mpq> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<nomasteryoda> or you can use grep if you have a very long list of hardware
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<mpq> I already knew what it was
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> i remembered
<mpq> I've done lspci like 5 times now
<nomasteryoda> that driver should work
<nomasteryoda> what brand laptop?
<mpq> hp pavilion
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> hp would have the drivers
<nomasteryoda> i think
<defendguin> ugg
<mpq> I found the .exe on HP's website
<nomasteryoda> ok
<mpq> the ndiswrapper linked to it
<mpq> but I don't know what to do with the file
<nomasteryoda> you need to extract the contents
<nomasteryoda> and having wine or windows works well
<nomasteryoda> for that
<nomasteryoda> i used wine to do mine
<nomasteryoda> does ubuntu have wine, i dont' know
<mpq> yes
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> type
<nomasteryoda> wine filename.exe
<bob2> er
<bob2> that seems like a terrible idea
<nomasteryoda> then look for the folder where it extracted the contents
<nomasteryoda> bob2, why>
<bob2> I'm pretty sure "unzip" or the cab-extract thing will work
<nomasteryoda> i do it
<nomasteryoda> er ok
<bob2> well, that's nice
<bluefoxicy> damnit
<nomasteryoda> never tried it
<bluefoxicy> I can't get anyone on an amd64 gentoo box to build me gtk-gnutella
<defendguin> ok ill just insta;; fedora
<mpq> I want the .inf file?
<bubba> crimsun how smooth you think that upgrade will go if i do that
<bluefoxicy> because the amd64 package is broke
<nomasteryoda> mpq, yes
<bob2> bluefoxicy: that seems like a gentoo problem
<bubba> i have enough hell trying to get the simple stuff working :)
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5799
<mpq> wait, there are two
<nomasteryoda> mpq, look here
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  I had gtk-gnutella on amd64 on gentoo
<nomasteryoda> on that wiki page
<bluefoxicy> but the ubuntu package comes with no binary
<nomasteryoda> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<bluefoxicy> so rather than build gentoo, I'm trying to get gentoo users to build me one
<bob2> bluefoxicy: awesome
<bluefoxicy> and nobody will do it >:(
<crimsun> bubba: it's the fourth milestone and should dist-upgrade fairly smoothly
<nomasteryoda> mpq, you will n eed the bcmwl5a
<bob2> bluefoxicy: why don't you just fix the ubuntu package with your leet hax0r skillz?
<nomasteryoda> since you have a version 3
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  I tried
<bubba> ok
<bluefoxicy> it didn't work
<bubba> well tell me this
<mpq> do I need anything other than that file?
<bluefoxicy> I can't rebuild gtk-gnutella because it tries to include glib.h
<bubba> do i need to download the upgrade or can i put in a repository and do an upgrade that way
<bluefoxicy> which doesn't exist when both glib1.2-dev and glib2.0-dev are installed
<bluefoxicy> for some odd reason.
<bluefoxicy> apparently NEITHER glib dev package provides glib.h, at least not the way the gtk-gnutella programmers want it
<nomasteryoda> mpq, no
* bluefoxicy blames gtk-gnutella
<nomasteryoda> that should work
<bob2> bluefoxicy: it does seem like you're jumping to conclusions here
<nomasteryoda> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation
<bob2> bluefoxicy: since header location is not very arch-dependant
<nomasteryoda> ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<bubba> i guess thats a no :(
<nomasteryoda> then check with ndiswrapper -l
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  glib.h is /usr/include/glib{1.2,2.0}/glib.h
<bob2> bluefoxicy: yes, I know
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  gtk-gnutella's source files #include <glib.h>
<bob2> bluefoxicy: so fix the -I flags
<bluefoxicy> huh.
<bob2> you know, how gcc decides where to look for header files?
<nomasteryoda> mpq, just muddle along in that page reading... should be pretty much self explanatory..
<nomasteryoda> got to sleep
* nomasteryoda says night all
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  this will take about half an hour due to gtk-gnutella's braindamaged build system
<bluefoxicy> it literally asks you baout 30 questions
<bluefoxicy> while working
<bob2> bluefoxicy: so fix that too
<mpq> I got an error when I tried to make install
<nomasteryoda> need the gcc libraries and linux-source
<nomasteryoda> guys, please help mpq...
<bubba> crimsun,  so just change everything in repository to hoary and then apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: also, the debian build won't ask *any* questions
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> I don't know how to build debs yet
<bluefoxicy> yay
<bob2> er
<crimsun> bubba: dist-upgrade afterward, but yes.
<bob2> you've been spamming the dev list for weeks now
<bubba> ok
<bubba> gonna try and see how bad i can break it
<mpq> ndiswrapper won't compile
<mpq> I get an error "Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build; give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<bob2> install them
<mpq> install what?
<bob2> also, you don't need to compile ndiswrapper
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  most of what I say is more policy or theory than "this is how you build a deb file, you all know this but I will lecture anyway"
<bubba> you said dist-upgrade
<bubba> so thats apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er, knowing the basics is pretty important if you're planning on make broad generalisations
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/4372 for example doesn't necessarily need me to know how to make stuff.  It'd be nice if I understood the structure of deb files and such, as then I could design the stuff I talk about there; but for as far as i go into it, it's not necessary.
<bluefoxicy> main.o(.text+0x923): In function `main':
<bluefoxicy> : undefined reference to `bitzi_init'
<bluefoxicy> if/bridge/ui2c.o(.text+0x11): In function `guc_query_bitzi_by_urn':
<bluefoxicy> : undefined reference to `bitzi_query_byurnsha1'
<bubba> ok i did apt-get update
<bubba> and doiong apt-get dist-upgrade now
<bubba> wish me luck
<bluefoxicy> I don't know how to handle those
<bubba> i'm like a child in a china cabnet
<bubba> i'ms ure to break something
* bubba will soon be running Ubuntu BandAid edition :P
<Wammy|LapTop> ok i had to boot ubuntu with a SBM floppy disk, now i have a small issue, it seems to 'die' when it all boots and it is asking to select a language.
<mpq> I still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong
<bob2> bluefoxicy: aren't you the PaX-advocate from lkml?
<mpq> I'm following the directions but they aren't helping
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  *cough*  yeah
<Wammy|LapTop> any ideas what might be causing this?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: well, I'm not sure broad generalisations about things people are not very familiar with are always useful
<bluefoxicy> heh
<mpq> I can't get ndiswrapper to work
<mpq> it won't compile
<bob2> you don't need to compile it
<mpq> then how do I run it?
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  if you're referring to my  strikes at ingo/ExecShield and such, http://woct.sourceforge.net/defmatrix/threatmodel/security.html
<bob2> you read the instructions
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  since you seem eager to drag pax into this
<bob2> if the instructions say you need to compile it, they're wrong
<mpq> the instructions said to compile
<bubba> mpq you ndiswrapper <your inf file goes here>
<bob2> bluefoxicy: no, just wondering if it was you or not
<bubba> you ndiswrapper -l to see if its there
<bubba> you modprobe ndiswrapper
<bubba> you then ndiswrapper -m
<bubba> so it makes wlan0
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  ah, ok.  Thought you were trying to drag something else out to hit me with
<mpq> ndiswrapper: command not found
<mpq> clearly something's wrong
<bubba> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<bubba> :)
<bluefoxicy> "This knocks off (stuffing_sz / rand_period) bits from the randomization"  <-- I still need to fix this x.x  it overstates the damage, which is making the target a much wider area (though it only cuts out N possibilities, much less damage for higher randomization)
* bluefoxicy corrects that.
<mpq> it says there's no ndiswrapper package
<bubba> google is my friend and yours too
<bubba> try there for the ndiswrapper deb package
<bob2> bluefoxicy: nope
<mpq> google is useless
<bob2> no it's not
<mpq> I downloaded ndiswrapper but it doesn't work
<bubba> how is google useless
<bob2> I know you're frustrated, ut you're frustrating everyone else by making broad incorrect statements
<mpq> I tried to compile and it won't compile
<goldfish> mpq: did u read the ubuntu forums?
<bob2> you don't need to compile it
<mpq> you told me I didn't need to
<bob2> you need to stop
<goldfish> u dont need to compile
<mpq> then why doesn't it work?
<bob2> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bubba> the ndiswrapper is clear as hell on ubuntu forum
<bubba> thats how i learned how to do it
<bob2> because you haven't set it up right yet
<bob2> ignore the forums
<bob2> mpq: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<bob2> read that
<bob2> ignore the stupid comments at the bottom
<bubba> i had no problem with ndiswrapper installing and all my pboelm is there is a bug or something in it cause after a while it will not let you get essid just craps out on you and takes for ever to get it back i asked in ndiswrapper and they said it is a known oddity so go figure
<bob2> strange things happen when you slurp binary crud into your kernel
<mpq> it says the driver is installed now
<bob2> cool
<mpq> oh no
<mpq> I don't have the network key
<goldfish> mpq: did u set one?
<mpq> yes
<goldfish> k
<bob2> you need to find that out then
<mpq> well, not me, someone else
<mpq> I'm trying to, but they lost the code
<bubba> after a dist-upgrade do you have to restart
<bubba> or is it automatic?
<bob2> you don't need to
<bubba> good deal
<bob2> but you won't get gnome updates until you log out then in again
<bob2> and you won't get libc6 fixes etc until everything is restarted
<bubba> ok
<bubba> so in other words restart hope and pray haha
<bubba> :)
<bob2> meh, I haven't rebooted in weeks
<bubba> well considering this is a lappy
<bubba> kinda hard to keep it up 24/7
<bob2> hm?
<bob2> my laptop is either on my lap or asleep
<bubba> well
<bubba> i seldom turn mine of too
<bubba> but thats another story
<bubba> :)
<bob2> hah
<bubba> my toshiba burnt up cause of that
<bubba> it became a toaster
<mpq> I hate my parents
<bubba> honestly melted the pcmia network card
<bubba> why they making you go to bed?
<mpq> they are stubborn asses who won't help me with anything
<Wammy|LapTop> does ubuntu read ntfs file systems?
<mpq> and they lost the code
<bubba> haha
<bob2> Wammy|LapTop: yes
<bubba> go down there and hit that reset button on the router
<Wammy|LapTop> default?
<bubba> gave over :)
<bubba> err game even
<Wammy|LapTop> or do i need to install a package?
<bob2> Wammy|LapTop: yes, by default
<Wammy|LapTop> alright nice
<bob2> you will need to configure /etc/fstab manually, tho
<Wammy|LapTop> how so?
<bob2> by telling it where your NTFS partitions are
<Wammy|LapTop> ah ok
<Wammy|LapTop> like /dev/hdb or whatever it turns out to be?
<bob2> yes
<Wammy|LapTop> alright
<bob2> "fdisk -l /dev/hdb" will list the partition on hdb
<mpq> I can't restart the router
<mpq> that doesn't do anything
<bubba> that reset button restores it to defaults at least on mine it does
<mpq> default has a code
<mpq> the code is set by default
<bob2> you need to find that out
<bubba> or if they haven't changed the admin pass you can 192.168.1.1 usually and then reconfigure it
<mpq> if I reconfigure it it'll screw up their computers
<mpq> and as much as I want to do that, it won't help me
<goldfish> SCREW THEM!
<bob2> then you need to talk to your parents
<mpq> they won't listen
<bubba> typical default is username black password: admin
<goldfish> 1234 : pass
<mpq> <mpq> they are stubborn asses
<bubba> then sounds like your screwed
<mpq> I just need to find it
<bubba> id go and reset it regardless and tell them you don't know what happen
<mpq> they won't believe that
<mpq> they'd just yell at me to fix it
<bob2> well, anyway
<bob2> you need to negotiate this with them
<bubba> then tell them you don't knwo how
<bubba> just like they don't know the key
<mpq> <mpq> THEY ARE STUBBORN ASSES
<bubba> simple fix
<mpq> they won't listen to anything
<bob2> mpq: well, that's sad, but not our problem
<mpq> they still use AOL for crying out loud
<bob2> and not something anyone here can help with
<bubba> i say get off the nipple and get your own place
<bubba> :)
<mpq> not old enough to yet
<Wammy|LapTop> lol
<mpq> believe me, that's the first thing I'm doing when I turn 18
<bubba> then sue them for pain and sufferin
<mpq> lol
<Wammy|LapTop> mpq: thats why i run the entire network
<mpq> lucky you
<Wammy|LapTop> it all runs from my room
<Wammy|LapTop> no one messes with it
<mpq> I'm going to look for the network information paper
<mpq> it's probably in a drawer somewhere
<Wammy|LapTop> its fun messing with my step sister while she is online with VNC tho
<Wammy|LapTop> ;)
<bubba> what good is the network paper that came with the router gonna do?
<bubba> just curious
<Wammy|LapTop> 425kB/s comes out to how many MB/s ?
<Wammy|LapTop> er wiat
<bubba> can you not telnet into it from the main computer?
<Wammy|LapTop> think i just answered my question
<goldfish> do an ifconfig
<goldfish> and telnet to the default gateway
<bubba> yeah but i don't think he knows the password
<Wammy|LapTop> mpq: what is your problem?
<bubba> which is why i said just go and reset it
<mpq> I hate them
<mpq> they won't even let me look for the damn thing
<mpq> "It's your fault for screwing with your computer!"
<mpq> I hate them so much
<Wammy|LapTop> Fetched 104MB in 4m7s
<bubba> well dont' commit suicide i don't want my tax dollars having to go toward cleaning you up
<Wammy|LapTop> haha love my internet!
<mpq> what about cleaning them up?
<Wammy|LapTop> mpq: what is your problem?
<goldfish> it shud be 1234
<bob2> come on
<bob2> this does suck for you, but is kinda off-topic
<goldfish> man
<goldfish> press reset
<goldfish> what make router is it?
<bubba> goldfish,  i hve told hi that 3 times already
<mpq> linksys
<goldfish> heh
<bubba> he doesn't listen
<bubba> much like his parents
<mpq> I've reset that thing countless times
<mpq> it doesn't do anything
<bubba> then reset it again
<Wammy|LapTop> mpq: not power it off
<mpq> the router is a piece of shit
<goldfish> it does
<bob2> no
<goldfish> reset, resets the password
<Wammy|LapTop> there is a small button you have to press with a paper clip
<bubba> you dont' turn the power off on it you hit the reset button
<bob2> reseting it does not alter the wep key
<bob2> do not encourage people to do stupid things
<goldfish> it alters the password
<bob2> come on, have some common sense, people
<mpq> I knew that already bob
<bubba> :)
<mpq> THIS is why I didn't want to waste time with the wireless
<bubba> i was just trying to see if he would try :)
<bob2> please don't do that
<mpq> I wasn't going to
<shehjar> isnt there a xmms package for hoary?
<bob2> mpq: well, we're all sorry you forgot to record this information while you were in windows
<bob2> but ultimately it's a person al issue
<bob2> shehjar: it's in universe
* bubba is sorry for being a butthole 
<mpq> well, this was back when I knew nothing about computers
<Wammy|LapTop> wait, so you forgot the password to the router, and now you cant get the wep key?
<shehjar> bob2: that means i cant use the regular deb packages?
<mpq> I can't get the wep key because my parents lost it
<shehjar> i downloaded it from xmms.org
<Wammy|LapTop> dont you have any other computers using the wireless?
<mpq> yeah
<Wammy|LapTop> usually you can pick it off from there.
<Wammy|LapTop> in the configs
<mpq> both other computers are on windows
<Wammy|LapTop> ah windows encrypts the key right.
<Wammy|LapTop> might wanna call linksys up and see what you can do
<mpq> it's 11pm here
<mpq> and if I was going to call anyone it would be comcast
<Wammy|LapTop> where you at?
<mpq> pacific
<Wammy|LapTop> a, in 19 mins, good feb 12th to you ;)
<Wammy|LapTop> is there a 'sleep' in ubuntu?
<bob2> shehjar: don't bother
<bob2> shehjar: just use the ubunt ones
<mpq> I'm going to wait until they go to bed then I'm going to look for it again
<bob2> mpq: get the wep key off the windows machines
<mpq> don't know how
<mpq> and I don't think I can
<mpq> they're not mine
<Wammy|LapTop> you could packet sniff yourself for a few hours and crack the key just like you would any other network
<mpq> and my parents sure aren't going to help me
<Amaranth> hmm, i wonder if ndis is a sign of the future :)
<bob2> I hope not
<mpq> wammy: that sounds illegal
<e_machinist> Hey, I was wondering what kind of support ubuntu has for ATI cards?
<bob2> it would be very sad if it encouraged idiot hardware manufacturers to not produce proper drivers
<mpq> and I don't know how to do that anyway
<e_machinist> Does it use a package system for installing software?
<bob2> e_machinist: same as every other distrubution
<bob2> e_machinist: of course
<Amaranth> appearently Longhorn is going to basically have base drivers that handle the basics of interfacing with USB, etc
<bob2> e_machinist: it's based on Debian
<e_machinist> oh ok, so I should download debian packages when I am trying to find software.
<bob2> no
<e_machinist> ok, maybe not.
<bob2> you should use the ubuntu packages in the ubuntu repositories
<e_machinist> Will the ubuntu repository have some of the more obscure apps? For example, a lot of the sourceforge apps?
<bob2> it has basically everything Debian does
<Wammy|LapTop> mpq: not when its your own network...
<ajmitch> e_machinist: universe may have
<bob2> I wouldn't give legal advice if you're not a paid lawyer.
<mpq> wammy: I don't know how anyway
<bob2> so, we're left with you waiting until later and asking help from windows users to extract the key
<bob2> good to hear, good luck wit hthat
<Amaranth> I just left WEP off on my wireless router/dsl modem.
<mpq> I don't exactly have that option
<Amaranth> I figured if someone was going to be close enough to use it I'd be close enough to break their laptop. :) That router sucked.
<mpq> again, it's not mine
<bob2> as interesting as "mpq's parent's AP policy" is, there is lots of other exciting things to talk about
<lunitik> bob2: any ideas?  :P
<bob2> so, my grass is growing pretty slowly
<bob2> and this paint here is drying
<bob2> it's fun to watch
<mpq> I don't have a lawn, so I can't watch grass
<Amaranth> is the water boiling?
<lunitik> such sarcasm  :)
<ajmitch> bob2: you could even talk about ubuntu..
<mpq> even if there was, it's dark
<bob2> ajmitch: that would be novel!
<goldfish> count the stars
<Amaranth> ubuntu? wtf is ubuntu?
* lunitik slaps Amaranth 
<mpq> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others".
<Amaranth> Let me try that again....<sarcasm>ubuntu? wtf is ubuntu?</sarcasm>
<lunitik> mpq: yeah... pretty sure that was rehtorical...
<mpq> I was referring to the "let's talk about ubuntu"
<mpq> not the obvious sarcasm
<bob2> aaaaaaaanyway
<mpq> I was just late typing it in
* lunitik seconds bob2's motion
<daniels> guys, damnit, this is a support channel.  please stop arguing about pointless offtopic random stuff, ok?
* Amaranth points at bob2
<Amaranth> Ok, anyone need help with anything?
<mpq> nothing anyone here can help me with
<mpq> but that's been established
<mpq> so I'm just going to stare at my desktop wallpaper
<Wammy> hehe, got ubuntu running.
<lunitik> Wammy: good job?
<Wammy|LapTop> well its taken me weeks, i ran into some issues with my motherboard to where it wouldnt boot ANY cdrom
<micahf> how do you get ALSA to work in ubuntu?
<micahf> hoary
<micahf> and what driver does ubuntu default to?
<micahf> because I can't switch to ALSA or OSS
<micahf> I'm trying to use the Hydrogen Drum Machine
<lunitik> micahf: it will try to detect... often fails... do you know the module you need?
<micahf> sound works, but not ALSA or OSS
<bob2> ALSA is the default
<bob2> and it doesn't "often" fail
<lunitik> s/often/sometimes/
<micahf> hmmm
<bob2> it works for nearly every PCI card in the universe
<lunitik> bob2: most issues here seem to relate to sound... hence 'often'... bad wording, sorry.
<micahf> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<subterrific> if sound is broken it is usually esd
* lunitik hasn't had any issues lately.
<micahf> should I get rid of esd?
<geppy> GSTREAMER-ALSA == BROKEN
<geppy> sorry 'bout the caps
<micahf> arg
<micahf> what should I do then?
<micahf> wait no it's not
<lunitik> micahf: kill esd if you want to use raw alsa... esd occupies /dev/dsp, which alsa will complain about.
<arbeck> how do i make gaim only show in the system tray, and not in the window list?
<micahf> I'm using it for music
<micahf> hmmm
<micahf> thats probably why OSS doesn't work either
<subterrific> arbeck: close the gaim window
<micahf> arts doesn't work either
<lunitik> arachne: using gaim for music? uhh... ok... anyways... just click on the systray icon.
* lunitik really mean arbeck
<lunitik> meant*
<micahf> ick why does removing esd-alsa get rid of gnome-session and everything else
<micahf> evolution
<micahf> everything
<micahf> gedit
<subterrific> remove esound
<bob2> can you please not make broad statements unless you're actually sure they're true?
<subterrific> not esd-alsa
<micahf> ah hah
<micahf> esound-common too?
<subterrific> doesn't matter
<micahf> because that wants to get rid of 96 packages
<lunitik> micahf: why do you want to get rid of esd?
<micahf> because there isn't esd support in hydrogen and is screwing me over maybe
<micahf> I can't use alsa
<micahf> with hydrogen or gstreamer
<bascule> polypaudio
<bob2> bah
<subterrific> in my experience esd causes more problems than it is solves
<bob2> now you're all just throwing out buzz-words and half-thought-out answers
<bob2> first, actually check if the problem is that the ALSA device is in use
<bob2> if that is the case, setup dmix so it's not a problem
<bascule> lsof /dev/dsp
<micahf> but how do I check to see if it's in use
<bob2> "lsof | grep snd"
<mpq> I just downloaded folding@home
<mpq> not sure why
<micahf> gnustep_s 7017       root  mem       REG       3,68   49892    473679 /usr/lib/GNUstep/System/Tools/gnustep_sndd
<micahf> micah@g4ubuntu:~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<micahf> COMMAND  PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<micahf> esd     7406 micah    5w   CHR   14,3      2274 /dev/dsp
<lil_anthony> ok i ran apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to hoary now gnome will not start
<micahf> I'd just as soon use oss if it works
<lil_anthony> how can i rollback to warty or is it possible?
<micahf> dist-upgrade doesn't go to hoary unless you changed your source.list
<micahf> and you can't go back
<subterrific> micahf: did you try killall -9 esd, and then try using whatever app to play sound?
<micahf> I didn't
<lil_anthony> i changed the source list i thought
<micahf> I will
<lil_anthony> maybe i didn't do soethign wright
<bob2> micahf: there you go
<lil_anthony> i just changed eveyrthing from warty to hoary
<bob2> lil_anthony: you can't roll back
<lil_anthony> so my files are hosed?
<bob2> micahf: esd is using /dev/dsp, which means alsa stuff may not work.  "pkill esd" and try again.
<shehjar> bob2: apt-get updated, but apt-cache search lists only supporting plugins for xmms, not the actual program.
<micahf> awesoome
<micahf> oss works now
<micahf> and alsa
<subterrific> micahf: that is actually alsa
<shehjar> bob2: updated from the universe, i.e.
<subterrific> micahf: alsa provides oss emulation
<lil_anthony> so what do you guys recommend?
<micahf> nice
<bob2> Package: xmms
<bob2> Version: 1.2.10-2ubuntu1
<bob2> shehjar: it's there
<bob2> assuming you're using hoary
<shehjar> bob2: nope, its warty
<bob2> oh, there you go
<lil_anthony> anyway to get gnome to install?
<bob2> you have gnome installed
<lil_anthony> well how come it will not r un?
<bob2> perhaps you found a bug, since you're using the development unstable version of ubuntu
<lil_anthony> in other words HELP :)
<Wammy|LapTop> hrm hrm hrm
<Wammy|LapTop> im getting Joirnal errors on hdd1
<micahf> hmmmmm
<micahf> very very choppy and fuzzy
<randabis> lil_anthony, does X run at all?
<micahf> and now it stopped working
<lil_anthony> yeah
<Wammy|LapTop> whats this mean? my hard drive is failing?
<randabis> so gdm comes up?
<lil_anthony> but gnome display manager fails
<shehjar> got it, was in the ubuntu archives not in the univ
<randabis> are you sure it's gdm failing and not x?
<lil_anthony> nope not sure
<lil_anthony> it just says gnome display manager
<lil_anthony> big red failed
<randabis> ah
<bob2> shehjar: no, it's in universe
<bob2> shehjar: the .deb you downloaded was for hoary
<randabis> you might be able to try to install ubuntu-desktop over again
<lil_anthony> please help i'm listening
<micahf> oh yea hoary doesn't work for installing ubuntu-desktop sometimes
<randabis> lil_anthony, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<micahf> it won't work
<micahf> it will say can't install locales I'm guessing
<micahf> because it wants to install glibc2.3.2
<zerokarmaleft> the new ubuntu branded xscreensaver is supafly
<lil_anthony> broken dependencies
<micahf> you have to apt-get your way up to synaptic
<mpq> I've decided I'm going to be one of those guys who's always in the channel even when I'm not at my computer
<micahf> then it will work
<mpq> and I'm starting now
<micahf> yea what broken dependencies does it say?
<micahf> locales?
<micahf> glibc?
<lil_anthony> xorg-driver-synaptics
<randabis> hmm
* Tsjoklat points mpq at the sofa at the end of the room
<micahf> hmmm
<goldfish> ermm.....
<randabis> you could try a clean install
<lil_anthony> what with the cd?
<randabis> sure unless you have something important you can't lose or backup
<lil_anthony> tell me something
<Tsjoklat> zerokarmaleft, what is the name under xscreensaver?
<lil_anthony> i have just some porgrams i made
<micahf> if you want hoary, there is a new array 4 something or other
<lil_anthony> that aren't backed up other than that its all good
<micahf> that I used
<micahf> and it worked OK
<randabis> did you install hoary from a cd or did you upgrade from warty?
<lil_anthony> upgrade
<lil_anthony> from warty
<randabis> sometimes upgrading from warty can go bad
<randabis> especially if you've used ubuntu backports at all
<lil_anthony> yeah i did
<shehjar> bob2: its downloading from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main
<randabis> that's why your install is borked
<lil_anthony> now you tell me :(
<bob2> ok!
<randabis> blame jdong :/
<randabis> he should version his packages correctly
<lil_anthony> anyway to unbork it?
<Amaranth> heh, this is why backports are nonsupported
<randabis> I don't know
<Tsjoklat> must be me but I don't see an Ubu screensaver
<randabis> I stayed away from his backports for that reason
<micahf> wait you should use universal packages lil_anthony
<micahf> do you have them enabled?
<Tsjoklat> randabis.. I don't really understand that when you upgrade from warty to hoary that ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop are not installed
<Tsjoklat> you have to do it manually
<lil_anthony> yeah
<micahf> that will help your dependencies perhaps
<micahf> did you do apt-get update?
<Tsjoklat> err I mean bob2
<lil_anthony> yep
<Tsjoklat> bob2 you should take that up with the bosses :)
<lil_anthony> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<randabis> Tsjoklat, they are meta-packages
<bob2> Tsjoklat: I don't either
<lil_anthony> and now i'm dead in the wter
<bob2> Tsjoklat: hah, I'm not a distro guy
<micahf> hmmm
<micahf> weird
<micahf> man I dunno
<micahf> keep trying stuff
<Tsjoklat> bob2 speak for the people hehehe
<lil_anthony> so put the hoary cd in here
<randabis> meta-packages just pull up all the dependencies they require
<lil_anthony> and try that?
<micahf> I got my hoary dependency problems out super easy compared to debian
<micahf> gentoo is good about dependencies, but I hate compiling
<Tsjoklat> ah well... I know mostly what to do but for a new users that upgrades.. might be a tad confuzling
<zerokarmaleft> Tsjoklat, it's not a ubuntu screensaver, they branded the password dialog for when you're coming out of a locked screen
<randabis> heh I'm in gentoo right now
<Tsjoklat> zerokarmaleft, oh duh! sorry about that!
<randabis> doing emerge -uDv --newuse world
<Tsjoklat> we'll see you in a week then randabis? :)
<randabis> compiling does kind of suck, but it really does make a difference
<lil_anthony> so should it ry a clean hoary
<fsc> i'm back from insanity now, after contemplating upgrading to Hoary tonight.  Warty works perfectly for me.
<lil_anthony> or just go back to warty?
<randabis> Tsjoklat, nah it'll be done by morning
<Tsjoklat> randabis, I am so allergic to it that I do it at night so I don't have to see it
<randabis> My system bootstrapped in under 2 hours
<bob2> randabis: in very very few cases
<zerokarmaleft> randabis, staying the bleeding edge of big metapackages is annoying though
<Tsjoklat> lil_anthony, install warty clean then upgrade
<micahf> any ideas as to why OSS is so choppy and bad?
<bob2> maybe the driver sucks
<Tsjoklat> lil_anthony, that's what I had to do to get it up
<micahf> haha well thats helpful!
<lil_anthony> ok
<lil_anthony> so just reinstall warty
<micahf> I can't get hydrogen to work with plain ALSA
<micahf> only oss
<randabis> bob2, going from stage 1 to now...I see a noticable increase in performance in comparision to my hoary install
<lil_anthony> whats screwed up is i gotta screw with this damn network crap not working again
<Tsjoklat> you could burn all your .deb files, so you don't have to d/l them again lil_anthony
<lil_anthony> this blows be back later
<lil_anthony> so you say put warty back on it clean and try again
<zerokarmaleft> randabis, i'd actually prefer gentoo for single/limited-role servers
<Tsjoklat> lil_anthony, toodles
<lil_anthony> fun fun fun
<randabis> lil_anthony, hoary's install cd might give you better luck with the networking...depending on your card
<randabis> zerokarmaleft, meh, it makes a good desktop too imho
<micahf> what does this mean!
<micahf> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<bob2> randabis: no, that doesn't count
<bob2> randabis: url for benchmarks
<randabis> I don't need benchmarks to know there's a difference
<bob2> right
<bob2> it couldn't possibly be the placebo effect
<_4strO|Ult1m4t3> go go tournoi :)
<randabis> I could do a comprehensive set of benchmarks, but what's the point? It feels faster to me. I don't need to prove it to increase the size of my epenis
<_4strO|Ult1m4t3> bon WE  tous
<micahf> ok how do I use dbmix to make this crap work
<bob2> no, but it actually shows there's a point
<bascule> micahf: modprobe snd-seq
<randabis> the point is I feel a difference in speed. That's all I need
<bob2> how do you know you wouldn't feel it if I told you it was faster?
<randabis> because that's silly
<bob2> no, it's not
<mpq> something's wrong with firefox
<mpq> flash files don't have any sound
<Ashen2k> hyoh.
<bob2> people feel gentoo is faster because they've been told it's faster
<wickedpuppy> which website ?
<bob2> mpq: pkill esd
<mpq> what?
<Ashen2k> the fix for the stalling thing worked for a while... but now its crashing again... O_o'
<bob2> run that command
<bob2> enjoy the sound
<mpq> that didn't do anything
<micahf> [ERROR]      AlsaAudioDriver     ALSA: cannot open audio device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<micahf> [ERROR]      AlsaAudioDriver     ALSA: cannot open audio device default: Device or resource busy
<mpq> there is sound
<mpq> it just isn't playing in flash
<randabis> bob2, maybe for some people...but that is not the case for me. If I must "prove" this...then direct me to a good linux benchmarking suite
<bob2> randabis: run openssl or something
<subterrific> mpq: restart firefox after killing esd
<Ashen2k> is "$ nvidia-glx update" meant to do anything?
<mpq> oh
<mpq> I should have thought of that
<mpq> what's esd anyway?
<micahf> a crappy sound daemon that screws people
<lunitik> Enlightened Sound Daemon... software mixer
<micahf> I mean, it works I guess, but it won't let me use hydrogen
<mpq> so it basically screws stuff up and has no use?
<subterrific> it does a lot more than software mixing
<bob2> no
<micahf> no it works
<bob2> it has a use because most sound hardware is shit
<bascule> from the smms site "I don't know why and I'm not yet motivated to fix it since my views on esd are mostly unprintable." Alan Cox
<bob2> and the linux kernel drivers don't do software mixing
<micahf> hydrogen doesn't support it
<micahf> and it makes me sad
<lunitik> mpq: its uses involve remote sound... and software mixing (ie, more than one application at a time can play sounds..)
<bob2> hydrogen sounds kinda crap
<bob2> what's it supposed to do?
<micahf> any ideas as to why OSS sounds so bad?
<micahf> its a drum machine
<micahf> it sounds really nice from the demos of it
<bob2> maybe the OSS driver sucks
<Ashen2k> so what was the process to stop X from crashing using my nvidia 5900XT on my 64bit Warty?
<bob2> why aren't you using ALSA, anyway?
<bob2> Ashen2k: use the nv driver
<micahf> it doesn't work
<micahf> [ERROR]      AlsaAudioDriver     ALSA: cannot open audio device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<micahf> [ERROR]      AlsaAudioDriver     ALSA: cannot open audio device default: Device or resource busy
<micahf> because of that
<bob2> 'doesn't work' is not a useful description
<Ashen2k> it still crashes.
<bob2> so, something else has it open
<bob2> Ashen2k: file a bug if on one else has
<micahf> like what?
<bob2> micahf: "lsof | grep snd"
<bob2> paste the output to #flood
<micahf> ok
<Ashen2k> bob2: hrmm... someone had an answer for me before... an hour or so ago.
<bob2> ok!
<micahf> NUstep/System/Tools/gnustep_sndd
<bob2> so
<bob2> you didn't paste the output
<bob2> and you did it in the wrong channel
<micahf> thats because thats the only thing besides hydrogen that's using it
<micahf> and what IS it
<bob2> no
<micahf> no?
<bob2> you seem to have two copies of hydrogen open
<bob2> kill them all
<micahf> no that was just one
<micahf> process manager only showed one
<micahf> I closed it
<mpq> ah, the wonders of 4chan
<micahf> now alsa is only in use by gnustep
<micahf> and I really don't know what that is I should google it
<mpq> <ALTERNATIVE> what the fuck is linux
<mpq> <[Bond] > alt, something nerds do instead of get laid
<mpq> 4chan is a strange place
<bob2> micahf: er, why do you think gnustep is using your alsa devices?
<micahf> hahaha
<bob2> mpq: language, please
<mpq> I was quoting
<bob2> indeed
<mpq> I was going to change it to fsck but that's stupid
<micahf> I dunno because it said it under lsof | grep snd
<bob2> maybe you should just not paste random stuff from other channels?
<bob2> micahf: no, that's not what it said
<micahf> what does that mean then?
<mpq> uhh... I'm just going to go back into the shadows now...
<glyph> anybody familiar with GNOME's configuration of audio devices?
<bob2> it means nothing except that it got printed out
<Ashen2k> grrr
<Ashen2k> ubuntu, or rather X (no ctrl-alt-backspace/f1) is crashing when it reaches "Starting window manager"
<glyph> I have 3 sound cards, and I'd like to configure media keys on different input devices to alter the volume on different output devices
<bob2> that's not a gnome issue
<bob2> that's a "you have too much money" issue ;)
<glyph> bob2: esad, etc ;)
<glyph> bob2: I use VoIP for work
<glyph> bob2: One of the devices in question is the crappy on-board sound card, which actually cost negative money.  One is the soundblaster live that I bought because the onboard one was so crappy I couldn't stand it.  One of them is a logitech USB headset that I use for VoIP
<glyph> bob2: but, backing off from the multiple-device question, I need to change mixer settings even if I just had one sound card: it's defaulting to change the "master" volume on my sblive, which, as far as I can tell, affects nothing at all
<glyph> bob2: I need to change it to "Wave" in order to make it affect the actual volume.
<bob2> I just use alsamixer in a terminal for all my cards, sorry
<glyph> bob2: Well, that's what I do too.  I'd just like it if the on-the-cord volume buttons on my headset would work.  It's a huge pain when somebody is raping my ear with a SUPER loud mic on the other end of a voice connection and it takes me like 30 seconds to change the volume :)
<bob2> hah
<bob2> it's a software volume control on the headset?
<glyph> bob2: Yeah, when I first got it I thought it was really neat!  I plugged it in and pushed them, and the little gnome "I'm changing the volume" progress-bar-window came up
<glyph> but then it didn't do anything :-(
<bob2> that's kinda arse
<glyph> Everybody took that rant that Havoc wrote about "configurability is bad" way too seriously, and now there are no options for anything :-(
<glyph> and at the same time, too many
<glyph> 9 different ways for me to change the volume, and they are all configured differently
<bob2> I think gnome's balance is pretty good
<bob2> there's only one in modern gnome
<micahf> wow
<micahf> this program is amazing
<micahf> good sound quality on export with jack
<micahf> but it won't play back
<micahf> except with oss
<micahf> and it sounds terrible
<glyph> bob2: I count at least 3
<bob2> they all use gstreamer
<glyph> bob2: mixer applet, "volume control" preference pane, keyboard keys
<glyph> bob2: Ohhhhh
<bob2> and I don't see a problem having three ways to do it
<glyph> bob2: so I have to configure *gstreamer*'s default mixer device?
<bob2> it would be shit to only have one
<bob2> aiui, yes
<glyph> bob2: is there a preference pane for that/
<bob2> yeah
<glyph> okay finally :)
<Agrajag> gstreamer-properties
<glyph> that is what I want
<bob2> what Agrajag said
<glyph> Okay maybe that's not what I want
<glyph> just sinks and sources
<glyph> no talk of a mixer
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> you might have to fight with gconf then :/
<Agrajag> hm, no, it's not there either
<bascule> how about right-click the applet and select the appropriate mixer device?
<glyph> bascule: Configures it for the applet, but not the media keys
<bascule> r-click properties, maybe thats the same
<subterrific> glyph: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=MultipleCards
<glyph> Agrajag: I've been reading keys in gconf for hours now :)
<subterrific> glyph: pay attention to the .asoundrc part, in that file, you set the defaults for alsa
<subterrific> glyph: its all in the alsa wiki...shocking i know
<glyph> subterrific: Hmm
<glyph> subterrific: I'll try it
<glyph> Doesn't seem to make any difference if I swap the default alsa card, I imagine since it's actually using ESD, which is using OSS
* bascule shoots esd
* bascule trawls up the alsaconf resentment
<mpq> the old version of firefox that came with ubuntu is screwing with stuff
<delltony> ok finally got ubuntu back up after hoary borked me
<mpq> how do I get rid of the old version?
<delltony> so how do i go about upgrading to hoary successfully? i had the backports in before?
<delltony> this is a clean warty install i'm all ears :)
<subterrific> delltony: look in the wiki
<delltony> ok let me try again :)
<subterrific> glyph: i'd recommend not using esd
<subterrific> glyph: alsa by itself works much better for me and everyone else i know
<FAST> what's the umask settings for   owner RWX, group RX, others RX
<FAST> number
<subterrific> 755
<glyph> OK, I have discovered what responds to the media keys
<glyph> it is gnome-settings-daemon, and it *has* to use esd, there is no other option
* glyph tries fiddling with it
<subterrific> glyph: maybe tell esd which alsa card to use?
<FAST> 755 didnt work
<FAST> 0222 is close but i need + owner W
<subterrific> FAST: 755 is what you asked for
<glyph> subterrific: hmmmm
<glyph> subterrific: yeah, there is a config file.  I bet if I passed it /dev/mixer1 as the mixer, it would do what I want
<subterrific> FAST: 222 gives only write to everyone
<subterrific> which isn't close at all to what you asked for
<FAST> when i try 0755, i get properties of the volume, and all that is checked is group W and others W
* delltony fires another round of hoary at his laptop and see's how bad it borks this go round
<FAST> pemissions tab
<glyph> *nice*
<subterrific> FAST: you're doing: sudo chmod 755 /path/
<glyph> gnome-settings-daemon opens /dev/mixer *directly*
<FAST> im trying to put the umask setting in fstab properly
<glyph> aaaand I'm using udev, so I can't change what device that is.  argh! :)
<subterrific> udev lets you change that
<glyph> subterrific: oh?
<glyph> subterrific: using the usual hack of just moving the device files around, or do I have to do something more involved?
<subterrific> glyph: much better way. i played with it for changing the order of my network cards. haven't tried sound cards yet though
<bascule> glyph: try lineakd
<subterrific> glyph: there is a really good guide on udev, i found it on google
<bascule> nasty to set up, but might do what you need
<delltony> just curious ndiswrapper works with hoary doesn't it?
<bascule> or there is xev and xmodmap <-- on your own there :)
<FAST> what does udev do? can i change the udev.conf so that the permissions for a firewire hard drive will be set a certain way?
<FAST> when plugged in
<bascule> FAST: is it an NTFS volume
<FAST> it is a fat32 hard drive
<bascule> umask=000
<bascule> in fstab
<glyph> bascule: despite all this screwing around with sound devices, I am pretty lazy
<bascule> and 777 on the moutpoint dir
<glyph> bascule: I will probably just report a bug in gnome and wait for the next release ;)
<bascule> lol
<glyph> it's just annoying because gnome does 95% of what I want it to, I just feel compelled to squeeze the last 5% out of it
<subterrific> you'll be waiting a while before everything in gnome uses gstreamer :\
<bascule> <-- gstreamer free gnome, different distro
<FAST> 777 on the mountpoint dir?       right now its:  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 umask=0000 0 0
<bascule> umask=000 thre of them
<steve> can anyone tell what the source is that has marillet in it
<bascule> look: 2 secs
<bascule> /dev/sda1           /keydrive     vfat        defaults,noauto,users,rw,codepage=850,umask=0
<bascule> all on line needless to say, I hope
<bascule> one line*
<FAST> looks good
<lx> does anyone know how to make a laptop go to standby or shut power when left on overnight?
<lx> my laptop is hot this morning... i left it on
<lx> i can't find the power options... if there are any
<subterrific> lx: use google and search for your laptop model name + linux + power
<subterrific> or similar combinations
<subterrific> you can usually find someone else with your laptop that has figured out how to enable power management
<Ashen2k> is there a way i can edit nvidia settings through the command line in the non-gui boot of ubuntu
<subterrific> Ashen2k: of course
<traanf> hi all, after trying a lot of things, I still cannot play sound with Xmms
<lx> subterrific: looking  . . .
<Ashen2k> n e chance u could tell me how subterrific
<traanf> don't really know why but my Gnome still gives sound as usual
<subterrific> Ashen2k: you're probably looking for /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<subterrific> traanf: probably because you've got esd running and you need the esd plugin for xmms?
<Ashen2k> no i know bout that how to switch to the nvidia driver but my prob is that my system keeps hanging just after i login
<Ashen2k> its an AMD64 on the amd64 ubuntu
<traanf> subterrific: I go to the Preference page of xmms and changed to esd already
<subterrific> Ashen2k: hoary or warty?
<traanf> I also try alsa
<Ashen2k> warty
<traanf> but still cannot get it running
<subterrific> traanf: in my experience esd causes lots of problems and i uninstall it and disable it on every machine i touch
<Ashen2k> i had some issue with the nvidia-glx thing but we fixed that coz the system was working fine for about an hour
<subterrific> Ashen2k: try rm -rf $HOME/.ICE*
<Ashen2k> then had to reboot for somethin and when it tried to get back in it just died
<traanf> subterrific: I am quite a newbie, do you know any howto about this stuff?
<Ashen2k> the cursor just sits on a new line flashing and nothing seems to b happening
<subterrific> traanf: not a good one. i started to write one, but sound is really complicated on linux and the guide quickly got out of hand
<Ashen2k> actually hold that
<subterrific> Ashen2k: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Ashen2k> ill try that
<Ashen2k> one sec
<Ashen2k> um it said sudo: command not found
<traanf> subterrific: yeah, I switch to Ubuntu coz it is Debian based which I love, but alot of problems for desktop ussages
<jeavis> hello, somebody can say me how to see an .chm
<subterrific> Ashen2k: sudo should be installed by default, what did you do to your install?
<Zotnix> jeavis, xchm
<Ashen2k> nothin it installed fine
<Zotnix> Ashen, did you accidently remove /usr/bin?
<Ashen2k> possibly :S
<Zotnix> can you do anything?
<subterrific> Ashen2k: well ubuntu doesn't work without sudo...
<Ashen2k> im gonna re-install it gimme a sec
<Ashen2k> i kno
<jeavis> Zotnix: Ubuntu have xchm
<Tsjoklat> is polyaudio installed by default or is it something one has to do themselves
<Zotnix> jeavis, yeah. It might be in universe repostitories or multiverse, but it's there.
<randabis> Tsjoklat, you have to do it yourself right now...it "might" be default by april's release
<jeavis> Zotnix: coomando not found said me the term
<Zotnix> jeavis, sudo apt-get install xchm
<Tsjoklat> randabis ah okay... is it really as good as the devs claim it to be?
<Zotnix> do that first
<randabis> Tsjoklat, I really like it
<jeavis> Zotnix:Ooooooooooooooh! I do that.
<Tsjoklat> randabis it replaces esd and alsa? or just esd?
<jeavis> Zotnix: How works mySQL in Ubuntu
<randabis> Tsjoklat, it's a drop-in replacement for esd
<Zotnix> jeavis, not sure, haven't installed it.
<randabis> all you have to do is apt-get install polypaudio, edit the polypaudio config file, logout, log back in
<jeavis> Zotnix: I am going to do that this night
<vi11e> hey.. doesn't x-chat support multi-servers?
<randabis> yes
<Zotnix> vi11e, yeppers.
<vi11e> hmm weird
<randabis> I'm on channels in 3 different servers
<randabis> 7 channels total
<vi11e> joh..works now
<Tsjoklat> randabis thanks for the advice .. much appreciated
<Zotnix> I'm in 10 channels on 2 servers
<randabis> np
<vi11e> does dc++ work on linux?
<jeavis> Zotnix: Thank you very much I see you later :)
<randabis> vi11e, if they've ported it than possibly
<randabis> otherwise there are alternative
<randabis> s
<randabis> such as dcgui
<vi11e> oh, dcgui, hmm
<vi11e> is there apt-get for dcgui
<randabis> yes
<vi11e> nice nice, running it now already ,letssssee
<klaym> Hello! I have a Lacie external cd-rw drive and I'm trying to make Warty detect it. Any experiences?
<glyph> klaym: "plug it in"? :)
<glyph> klaym: hotplug isn't finding it?  what bus is it on?
<klaym> it's on usb
<vi11e> as a new linux person it is hard for me to keep track with which directories uses all my harddisk space... it seems that I have only 1.6gb space and I installed 10gb ext2.... now what's a good way to locate those directories that might have all the big files?
<klaym> it says Special device not found: dev/scd0
<randabis> " /home /usr will have most of the space
<glyph> klaym: Hmm
<randabis> you could also try running sudo apt-get clean
<randabis> that should free up some space
<glyph> klaym: Distressing - I wish I could help.  My CD burners all worked first try.
<klaym> ok thanks anyway
<vi11e> ah I found, I didn't remember I still had that 4.5gb image file, that took the space
<vi11e> I think I have to make some 100gb ext2 space, feels like I am going to use this filesystem more than ntfs from now on
<klaym> is k3b installed by default?
<vi11e> what's k3b may I ask? :S
<klaym> some cd handling application
<vi11e> at least w3m is :)
<bascule> bloated KDE burner app
<vi11e> ohh... for cd-burning there is nautilus thing... I don't know about k3b
<glyph> klaym: you can just right-click on an ISO in nautilus to burn it
<Tsjoklat> gnomebaker is a good burning application... heard graveman is good too
<klaym> ok
<glyph> klaym: or you can go to the "places" menu and select "CD/DVD creator" if you want to make a new ISO
<SirFred> HI.
<SirFred> Is there any applet for monitoring remote mailboxes (POP3) ?
<SirFred> I've tried flink, but it segsfault.
<scoon> SirFred, yes.  mail-notification
<scoon> SirFred, even does gmail
<SirFred> scoon: Oh, is that the package-name ?
<SirFred> Yes it is
<scoon> SirFred, yes
<SirFred> scoon: Thanks a lot
<scoon> SirFred, np
<klaym> I'm installing k3b, I'll see if that then recognizes my usb cd-rw drive
<scoon> anyone in here use muine ?
<SirFred> scoon: I've tried it a little.
<SirFred> scoon: But only a pair of times. It worked fine, I think.
<scoon> SirFred, w/ ubuntu ?
<SirFred> scoon: Yes.
<SirFred> scoon: Hoary
<scoon> SirFred, are you still warty ?
<SirFred> scoon: No, sorry
<scoon> SirFred, i am hoary.  the version is .63
<scoon> SirFred, i have found that it requires libflac4 but i have libflac6
<SirFred> scoon: 0.6.3 here.
<SirFred> scoon: I installed it yesterday or the day before yesterday with no problem.
<scoon> SirFred, yeah that is what i mean.
<SirFred> scoon: So, you're getting dependency problems?
<scoon> SirFred, yeah.  it wants libflac4 but only libflac6 is avail.
<scoon> SirFred, but there is a newer version out: .8.4 or something like that.
<SirFred> scoon: On hoary repositories?
<scoon> SirFred, yea
<SirFred> scoon: apt-cache show muine only gets for me the Version: 0.6.3-4
<randabis> the new update probably calls the old libflac4 accidently
<randabis> I'd tell you to file a bug, but that's a universe package
<scoon> SirFred, that is correct, but there is a newer version out there.
<randabis> you'd have to contact the maintainer of that package directly
<SirFred> I have installed libflac4, but I see my repository has a libflac6 that replaces libflac4.
<scoon> SirFred, my question is: does muine play over samba.
<SirFred> scoon: Out where?
<SirFred> scoon: No idea.
<SirFred> scoon: Perhaps it uses gnome-vfs2 functionality
<scoon> SirFred, well xmms doesn't and neither does beep-media-player.
<randabis> samba sucks :/
<scoon> randabis, no.  it is needed.
<SirFred> scoon: Can't you just mount that volume using nautilus?
<randabis> yeah really
<vi11e> hmm, I couldn't install qtparted from apt-get
<randabis> why can't you just mount the volume?
<scoon> SirFred, i have.
<scoon> and randabis.
<SirFred> scoon: So you mean muine is not able to access mounted volumes in nautilus?
<randabis> and you tried to add files from the mounted folder with xmms?
<SirFred> I can give it a try
<scoon> randabis, yes.
<scoon> SirFred, that would be much appreciated.
<randabis> they don't play though? or nothing shows up
<vi11e> hey, how can I check my filesystem? I think it is ext2 but in windows partition magic it says ext3. And can I create ext3 partition aside with my possible ext2 partition and how can I detect it with ubuntu after I created it?
<randabis> I'm just wondering cause I am able to do it with nfs
<scoon> randabis, i get errs cuz gnome pre-pends the files with samba://
<scoon> randabis, and that gets beep and xmms all in a jam.
<randabis> wtf
<randabis> they should just be /path/to/sambashare
<randabis> :/
<randabis> do you have smbfs installed?
<scoon> randabis, like in life, what "should be" is not "is"
<scoon> randabis, yes.
<randabis> ok just ruling that out
<randabis> :/
<scoon> randabis, there is NO problem w/ my samba set up, kernel mods or anything of the sort.
<randabis> ok
<scoon> randabis, that I know.
<klaym> what is the default program to operate cd devices in ubuntu?
<randabis> it's just a program problem
<scoon> scoon, in fact i have used the same samba conf for about 3 years.
<scoon> randabis, yes.  a program problem.
<randabis> so you're trying to find an alternative
<scoon> randabis, and not necessarily a bug yet
<SirFred> scoon: Well, the muine file dialog is the old gtk one.
<chrillan> god morning
<randabis> have you tried rhythmbox scoon?
<SirFred> scoon: It seems I'm not able to see the network mounted volumes.
<scoon> thanks SirFred
<SirFred> scoon: Because they're not mounted at SO level.
<scoon> randabis, errr, rhythmbox never works for me.
<SirFred> scoon: Let's try with beep-media-player.
<scoon> randabis, it constantly crashes.
<scoon> SirFred, thank you.
<randabis> yeah rhythmbox is quirky as hell
<scoon> randabis, that was a very polite way to speak of that turd.
<randabis> for some people it works flawlessly, others it's a trainwreck
<SirFred> Well, I've never tried this before. But it seems that the gtk+ file dialog is not able to see the gnome vfs volumes
<randabis> heh that sucks
<scoon> randabis, I have over 20gigs of mp3s and rhythmbox can load less than 1 gig of them.
<scoon> totally annoying.
<randabis> what I was thinking was adding the samba shares into fstab
<SirFred> rhythmbox gives me the worst audio quality I've ever tried.
<SirFred> randabis: That's a workaround.
<scoon> SirFred, i wonder if i could write a plugin for muine.
<SirFred> randabis: But I thought that gnome-vfs would take care of this.
<SirFred> Doesn't the gnome-vfs2 mounted volumes should be available using the file selector?
<scoon> the new versions allows for using "plugins"
<randabis> scoon, do you have files other than mp3s in the folders you're trying to add with rb?
<scoon> randabis, no.
<randabis> ok
<scoon> randabis, at first i thought could be the problem so i really cleaned everything up.
<scoon> randabis, but it is not.
<D|m3> hi i need some help to set up a ADLS connection on Ubuntu
<randabis> SirFred, well that's just how I handle my nfs shares so I thought it might be a possibility to try
<SirFred> randabis: Yes I know. But...
<D|m3> can i ask the question :)?
<randabis> no
<SirFred> randabis: I think that the expected behaviour should be mount the volume from gnome and then all the gnome applications should have that volume available.
<scoon> D|m3, didn't you already ?
<randabis> lol
<D|m3> no :)
<D|m3> I want to set up an ADSL Connection under Ubuntu Linux but I can't. I tried with pppoeconf but it's says that the connection was triget. i tried instaling initscripts_2.85-22ubuntu12_i386.deb the I installed rp-pppoe-3.5-8.i386.rpm but there is a problem when i type adsl-setup root@DimeUbuntu:/home/dime # adsl-setup  Welcome to the ADSL client setup.  First, I will run some checks on your system to make sure the PPPoE client is installed properly...  ** /etc/sysc
<scoon> D|m3, i don't run adsl so I can't help you.  if no one answers it tends to mean that they can't help you either.
<randabis> SirFred, yeah as long as they use gtk+ iirc
<D|m3> ok
<davyd> pppoeconf didn't work?
<davyd> man
<scoon> SirFred, i think i may look at the changelog for the newer version and see if smb support has been added.
<SirFred> randabis: That's not working.
<randabis> weird
<randabis> dunno
<SirFred> scoon: But the point is that the smb support is only needed on gnome-vfs2
<will> D|m3: is your adsl connection over cat5?
<SirFred> scoon: That should be enough.
<scoon> SirFred, understood.  but that is not what is happening here.
<D|m3> i don't know :) The ADSL modem is connected on a HUB and frem the Hub all PCs are connected
<davyd> D|m3: is it a modem or a router?
<D|m3> modem
<SirFred> scoon: Perhaps you should file a bug.
<davyd> D|m3: then what you are doing seems a bit weird
<D|m3> what?
<D|m3> i don't speak english very well :)
<scoon> SirFred, maybe.  I am not quite certain where it will be approp to do so.  with gnome-vfs or every other music player.
<scoon> SirFred, i wonder what kde does w/ this stuff.
<davyd> D|m3: usually you would have your modem on the other side of a router (ie. your linux box) from your hub
* Se7h back
<SirFred> scoon: Not sure.
<scoon> SirFred, i will figure that out as time goes on.
<davyd> D|m3: assuming your modem is in "bridged mode" you should be able to run pppoeconf and see the access concentrator
<randabis> audacity rocks :p
<randabis> my records come out very nicely
<SirFred> I've tried to drop the mounted volume folder to the gtk+ file selector.
<randabis> recordings even
<D|m3> i run the pppoeconf
<SirFred> error accessing 'x-nautilus-desktop:///orballo.volume': The URI is not valid
<davyd> if you can't see an access concentrator, something is wrong: either your modem is not in bridged mode, or it's your LAN setup (which sounds strange)
<magnon> randabis: although the overall sound quality of the recordings rarely have something to do with anything else than the sound card :)
<randabis> scoon, you could file the bug as UNKNOWN
<randabis> magnon, yeah true...audigy 1 does fairly well with a good microphone
<scoon> randabis, that sounds like it could get flushed down the bug toilet
<scoon> randabis, i will try and figure it out better as i go.
<randabis> lol
<SirFred> scoon: Or just on the component you've found the bug. One not from universe or multiverse.
<scoon> SirFred, yes but that is a limited way of fixing the bug. i would like to know if it is a gnome-vfs problem or not.
<SirFred> scoon: So, file the bug on gnome-vfs2
<scoon> SirFred, but frankly i am not at the point where i care about the bug so much.
<SirFred> scoon: The gnome-vfs2 maintainer should know if it's a problem on gnome-vfs2 or not.
<magnon> randabis: that fact is fortunate though, because you can get a good recording out of all the existing linux sound tools if you're having a good sound card. And the number of tools are many, and they're scattered. Not all of high quality either.
<SirFred> scoon: I recommend you to take a time searching on the bugzilla, before firing the bug.
<vi11e> can I resize my swap drive in windows with partition magic ?
<scoon> SirFred, that is what i'd do when i get there.
<isah> hi, i have a big problem: i configured my ati driver, but if i make "startx" it says can't find your mouse, where can i see whats the name of my mouse?
<vi11e> is there a uplimit for swap drive size?
<randabis> magnon, yeah I've had good luck with audacity so far...I have ardour too but haven't played with it yet
<magnon> ardour was useless the last time I tried it
<magnon> but that's long ago
<randabis> I have a ton of effects plugins to play with now too
<magnon> it crashed every two minutes
<randabis> hehe
<davyd> vi11e: yes you can resize it
<davyd> vi11e: 2x your RAM is a good size
<randabis> I've heard a lot of good things about it...I'm gonna mess with it eventually, but audacity really has me satisfied so far...kinda reminders me of cool edit pro with an ugly gtk1 interface
<magnon> vi11e: if you have several disks, putting a swap partition on a different one too might not be a bad idea
<klaym> is there a decent videoplayer for ubuntu (apt-gettable) that would also include all the needed codecs without need to install those
<randabis> not likely
<randabis> installing the codecs is just an apt-get away if you set up marillat anyway
<randabis> I usually just add marillat's repos to sources.list, apt-get update, install the codecs and libdvdcss2, then remove marillat's repos and apt-get update again
<randabis> in gentoo I just emerge mplayer :p
<isah> cant anybody help me to find to correct path to my mouse?
<klaym> what does apt-get update actually do?
<randabis> it syncs your apt-cache to the latest versions of your repository packages
<randabis> it's equivalent to emerge sync in gentoo
<randabis> man apt-get can probably explain it a little better
<klaym> okay
<klaym> and apt-get upgrade is like actually updating the system, instead of only the source lists?
<randabis> yes
<klaym> ok I got wiser now
<randabis> but sometimes it will hold packages back and that can be good or bad depending on what you're trying to do
<randabis> apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade regardless..no packages get held back
<randabis> it's also called smart upgrade in synaptic
<vi11e> what's the command for viewing information of harddiskz
<vi11e> not df but some other
<klaym> dist-upgrade is like a forced update? I thought it meant upgrading the distro (from warty to hoary or something)
<klaym> I think I'll read the apt-get faq
<randabis> yeah good idea
<randabis> but yeah it's basically a forced update
<randabis> that's why it is used when upgrading distro
<mz2> hmm
<mz2> just installed hoary
<rubixXx> man tonight was rough
<rubixXx> my roommate totaled his girl's car, got hit by a drunk driver, left in an ambulence, then when he got outta the hospitol he went to jail
<mz2> i don't like that debian menu that it put inside my gnome menu
<randabis> :(
<randabis> how did HE get put in jail?
<randabis> mz2 remove menus then
<randabis> I think that's the package anyway
<randabis> might be debian-menu...not sure
<mz2> which package provides that?
<mz2> ok
<randabis> I'd apt-cache search menu and see if anything comes up..or check synaptic
<mz2> but other than that, this looks promising :)
<randabis> yeah hoary rocks
<mz2> now if only the workspace switcher and the window list would support transparency somehow :)
<klaym> is realplayer any good for playing all kinds of videoformats?
<Xappe> no, go for mplayer or vlc instead
<klaym> it's 'suggested' on ubuntuguide
<randabis> wish it was as fast as my gentoo install, but that's to be expected
<rubixXx> randabis, he had a municipal warrent for battery thats like almost a year old
<randabis> rubixXx, ouch
<mz2> well at least it's not as buggy as fedora is because it tries to be superfast with prelink :)
<randabis> mz2, the base hoary binaries ARE prelinked iirc
<mz2> randabis, well exactly, it does work in ubuntu and it certainly doesn't in fedora :)
<randabis> I know that ubuntu does do "some" prelinking, but not everything is prelinked
<randabis> like if you install new things...none of those are prelinked
<randabis> unless you do it yourself
<rubixXx> can sum1 dcc me the win32codec's package, apt-get can't find it (yes i have apt-get update and have all the mirrors)
<mz2> and am glad everything isn't, because for example w32codecs cause all sorts of trouble with mplayer if mplayer has been prelinked, to name one example
<klaym> rubixxx: it's w32codecs, not win32codecs
<rubixXx> yea
<rubixXx> thats what i meant
<randabis> rubixXx, why not just get them from the mplayer site?
<klaym> it will find them with sudo apt-get intall w32codecs, I know cos I'm just installing it myself
<randabis> all you have to do is extract them to /usr/lib/win32
<rubixXx> ok they are installed
<rubixXx> nm thats wierd
<randabis> klaym, that's only if you change your repositories
<klaym> yes but I assume rubixxx has the repositories suggested at ubuntuguide
<randabis> remember to change it back after you're done so you don't break the whole system with an apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade
<rubixXx> klaym, i do
<rubixXx> klaym, i just isntalled mplayer, it gave me the codecs
<randabis> you have to take EXTREME caution when mixing repositories created for other debians
<klaym> why is that
<klaym> :P
<randabis> klaym, because you can bork your system if you aren't careful
<randabis> you should only use ubuntu repositories as much as possible
<randabis> damn netsplit
<danielbo> php4 4.3.10-2ubuntu2 has a bug. It was compiled with  --with-pcre-regex=/usr and it should be  --with-pcre-regex instead. This breaks most complicated php apps
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<randabis> danielbo, file a bug
<danielbo> deal
<rubixXx> is the xchat-systray on apt-get?
<randabis> dunno...that's probably just a script from scripts.xchat.org
<randabis> or .com...can't remember
<zeedo> rubixXx: nope, just download the .deb
<linusthepenguin> how do I install and setup cgi?
<D|m3> hi
<D|m3> again
<D|m3> :)
<rubixXx> linusthepenguin, first you have to install cgi then set it up
<linusthepenguin> Got any guides to setting it up?
<mz2> hmm
<mz2> OO.o 2 looks ugly as hell
<stuNNed> lol
<linusthepenguin> I got it installed...
<stuNNed> use gnumeric/abiword
<linusthepenguin> php4-cgi
<mz2> i probably need to install some sort of gnome integration to it
<D|m3> who was the man who helped me just a few minutes ago?:)
<D|m3> i forgot the nick
<D|m3> :)
<linusthepenguin> rubixXx, any guides to setting up cgi?
<acs> read the log
<acs> lol
<rubixXx> linusthepenguin, one moment
<D|m3> i don't have any saved logs
<D|m3> :)
<mz2> such a lot snappier than 1.1 though, and opens up a few problematic MS Office files a lot better
<mz2> ahh, much better, the openoffice.org2-gnome package helped :)
<rubixXx> linusthepenguin, http://www.aboutdebian.com/internet.htm
<Dreamer3> the world sleepeth
<Dreamer3> mz2: from where?
<mz2> Dreamer3, how do you mean?
<Dreamer3> mz2: are you on hoary or warty?
<mz2> hoary
<SirFred> That  xchat-systray is great.
<Dreamer3> mz2: ah
<Dreamer3> mz2: i'd love to try it, but oh well
<mz2> hmm, i got calc to crash already... so with this limited experience, i wouldn't really recommend this just yet :)
<HurL3y[Clan> Hi everyone !!
<linusthepenguin> I'm trying to have cgi scripts run outside of usr/lib/cgi-bin/, how do I do that?
<stuNNed> linusthepenguin: you symlink it?
<linusthepenguin> How can do I do that? (n00b)
<HurL3y[Clan> so here is the place to come to get help with ubuntu
<HurL3y[Clan> so here is my problem ...is there a way that i would get information on how to partition with ubuntu
<Xappe> qtparted?
<randabis> mz2 oo.o period in ubuntu sucks for some reason
<HurL3y[Clan> no partman
<randabis> it's very unstable for me
<randabis> gparted > qtparted :p
<Dreamer3> randabis: were you the one who was going to work on xfce?
<Xappe> randabis, never used any of them so i dodn't know
<randabis> Dreamer3, going to work on xfce? what do you mean?
<Dreamer3> randabis: maybe it wasn't you
<Dreamer3> someone was setting upa  wiki to discuss integrating xfce fully into ubunutu
<randabis> what did you mean though? like making debs for it?
<randabis> oh
<randabis> wasn't me, but it's a good idea
<Dreamer3> randabis: more than making debs, ubuntizing it... i wanted to check out ht epage when it wa sup to see what that meant exactly
<Dreamer3> crimsun: hey, is the xfce page up yet?
<randabis> shouldn't be hard...xfce already follows gnome's menus fairly well
<randabis> you'd just need to get things like esd setup
<ep6678> Hey all, got  a DVD question.
<ep6678> I've installed libdvdcss2, and it allows me to play dvd's, my question is that for some reason, it will only play new dvds
<SirFred> randabis: And what about the hald , pmount and friends integration.
<ep6678> is there another library that allows for me to read :the older encryption
<SirFred> randabis: It should be great.
<ep6678> I am getting sound, but no picture on older dvds
<SirFred> ep6678: Which player?
<ep6678> totem right now.  Any better choices?
<SirFred> ep6678: totem-gstreamer?
<SirFred> ep6678: It doesn't work for me. Try with totem-xine.
<SirFred> Anyway, I haven't tried totem-gstreamer for a while.
<randabis> SirFred, I said "things like" :p
<SirFred> Perhaps it's useful now.
<ep6678> I'm using xine
<ep6678> or totem xine
<SirFred> randabis: :)
<zzyber> im thinking to switch from gentoo to ubuntu becouse of portage en emerge (not binary). I wounder, what flavor should i have, can i use debian repositories or am i boude to ubuntus? How about xorg?
<ep6678> debian repos are not supported, but open to apt
<Dreamer3> zzyber: warty, yes but be careful, in hoary
<ep6678> my hoary experience wasn't good, won't be going back until it's official.  My display just didn't work.
<ep6678> Loved the interface though.  Very smooth running.
<SirFred> ep6678: What's your display?
<zzyber> are u guys running kde or gnome in ubuntu?
<darkkyo> how can i verify if i have xorg under my ubuntu
<ep6678> gnome
<Dreamer3> zzyber: gnome, kde isn't officially supported
<zzyber> good
<darkkyo> i have change my sources.list and i use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dreamer3> darkkyo: if you have hoary you do
<zzyber> i dont like kde
<SirFred> darkkyo: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<darkkyo> ok thanks
<SirFred> ii  xserver-xorg   6.8.1-1ubuntu1 the X.Org X server
<darkkyo> ok
<ep6678> so...any ideas on my dvd issue?
<universal> hi all
<darkkyo> i use the cd array 4 but it's bug for me
<darkkyo> now i have installed woary after i update to hoary
<darkkyo> xserver-xorg is not installed O_
<ep6678> found a plugin for mplayer that allows for dvd playback supposedly, going to give that a try
<randabis> zzyber, you'll want to use ubuntu hoary
<randabis> it'll suit you well coming from portage
<randabis> I'm currently using both gentoo and ubuntu
<zzyber> randabis, is that stable enough?
<randabis> I have them share /home /boot and swap so it's easy to maintain
<acs> I heard gentoo was a pain to install
<universal> can someone tell me what to do, when i would like keybinmdings for 3ddesktop?
<randabis> zzyber, sure not any less stable than portage is at any given time
<randabis> hoary would be kinda like passing ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 " to your make.conf
<randabis> so in other words...
<tuppa> hrm
<zzyber> randabis, so how do i install hoary? Do i install warty then change source.list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<randabis> overall the system is pretty stable, but you might get breakage from time to time...but you're going at a good time
<tuppa> disappearing text on Hoary amd64...
<tuppa> in GNOME
<randabis> hoary is almost finished
<randabis> so it's stabilized a lot
<universal> whats the differences
<randabis> zzyber, just use a hoary snapshot iso or array 4
<Xappe> the weekends feels boring nowadays. only very few updates for my Hoary (myy prrrrescious)
<zzyber> randabis, okey, tnx
<SirFred> Xappe: :) That's right.
<SirFred> Xappe: I have a synaptic dependency.
<haggai> mz2: I'm just getting a new OOo2 package ready for upload now
<randabis> zzyber, get it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary
<universal> randabis, do you know about hotplug as linux boots up?
<ep6678> If going with hoary, for whatever reason, when I installed array 4, it worked great, but after shutting down and restarting, it would not start X
<randabis> Xappe, that's cause feature freeze has happened and things are starting to wrap up
<mz2> haggai, for hoary?
<randabis> universal, somewhat
<mz2> gdesklets are nice
<randabis> mz2, yes...warty will never get oo.o2
<zzyber> whatis array 1 2 3 4 ?
<mz2> in hoary they even work
<haggai> mz2: yes
<randabis> zzyber, milestone releases
<Xappe> randabis, yes, and I guess the developers need some time off too :)
<mz2> that's what i thought too :)
<zzyber> randabis, akey
<randabis> zzyber, either get array 4 or current
<SirFred> The gnome integration on OOo2 was unusable the last time I tried.
<universal> its because my computer says fatal error, modprobe hw.random.ko
<randabis> current is the latest, array 4 is pretty recent too though
<zzyber> randabis, isnt that the same?
<SirFred> Some menues were like crap
<randabis> zzyber, see above
<haggai> SirFred: please file some bugs so I have an idea of where the problems are
<randabis> current might currently be array 4...not sure
<SirFred> haggai: Well, it seemed just a problem of font size.
<zzyber> isnt there any p4 optimized or i686 distributions?
<SirFred> haggai: But I'm not sure, it segsfault a little after.
<daleboRt> universal, I get the same, but for 3 or 4 modules, on boootup
<SirFred> haggai: I can try again, and file some bug if you wish.
<universal> ok, hmm, u think its a bug?
<randabis> zzyber, no...for compatibility it is i386...you can get architecture optimized kernels though for it
<SirFred> haggai: I'm not using it really anyway, I was just curious about it's state.
<randabis> kernel images that is
<randabis> precompiled
<zzyber> so i can forget k3b or does it install?
<randabis> zzyber, it's in universe and you can install it
<daleboRt> universal, I get an error right at the very start of bootup, about plugnplay, you get that?
<haggai> SirFred: we're considering putting it in the desktop task instead of oo1
<SirFred> haggai: Humm, so...
<SirFred> haggai: I should better file those bugs.
<haggai> SirFred: at the moment I am not getting any feedback about it
<haggai> SirFred: yes :)
<SirFred> haggai: I discovered its existence a week ago.
<SirFred> Well, I'm going to try.
<haggai> yeah I will announce the new upload more widely
<randabis> zzyber, another thing to know is that ubuntu's kernels make heavy use of modules...if you don't like that you need to roll your own kernel...but in debian kernel compiles are not done the same way as in gentoo
<zzyber> randabis, ubuntu sounds great! I have been on debian alot and now on gentoo but everyone it talking ubunto so im courious
<SirFred> But it's such a beast. I'm "only" 512Mb RAM. And I'm compiling some opemembedded stuff.
<randabis> zzyber, I like it a lot
<universal> daleboRt, i dont think its in the very start, but its there when the hotplug is initializing
<randabis> gentoo is still faster than hoary overall though
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<scoon> randabis, what are your benchmarks
<scoon> ?
<SirFred> randabis: Perhaps I'm mistaken, but warty seemed faster that hoary.
<scoon> randabis, i disagree w/ that.
<daleboRt> universal, I get one at the very start about plug and play, and a few in the hotplug. But everything seems to work okay anyway.
<SirFred> Perhaps I don't remember how fast was warty.
<randabis> I haven't benchmarked...I'm going by my own experience in general use
<scoon> randabis, my use shows the exact opposite.
<randabis> I don't know of anything to benchmark with in linux for one
<scoon> randabis, but that is not fair.
<scoon> randabis, and should not be stated.
<universal> yeah exactly, everything works fine, hmm, its just wierd
<universal> daleboRt,  have u 3ddesk installed?
<randabis> scoon, well I should clarify then...I just meant that my gentoo feels faster than my hoary
<scoon> randabis, i ran gentoo for 18months and i was an emerge-a-holic
<randabis> things load quicker etc
<daleboRt> universal, I installed it and removed it. It was happening both before and after.
<scoon> randabis, that was a hard habbit to quit
<scoon> randabis, yea, i don't notice that at all.
<randabis> heh I'm emerging -uDv --newuse world as we speak lol
<randabis> over halfway done :p
<scoon> randabis, i have found that compiling much more than kernels is pretty much a big waste.
<stuNNed> randabis: can we say #gentoo-* ?
<universal> daleboRt, ok, so u dont have any clue to how this problem can be fixed?
<randabis> can we say I am already in #gentoo
<randabis> I use both
<daleboRt> universal, not a clue
<stuNNed> can we say STFU about it here?
<Killian> goodmorning
<zzyber> i have used a lot of different flavors of linux and i must say that none can compare to gentoo in speed so i dought that ubuntu could compare in speed on any level
<randabis> can we see drop the attitude?
<scoon> randabis, i would be curious as to find a compare with gentoo-ppc and ubuntu-ppc
<randabis> yeah that could be interesting
<martin> hi, do anybody know where i can find my gaim user files?
<scoon> anyone care to take a stab and compare gentoo/ubuntu ppc
<scoon> ?
* Killian is curious on a good Frontend data/music burning prog for ubuntu : x86 style
<Killian> scoon, so far i really like ppc ubuntu
<Killian> havent tried gentoo ppc yet tho
<scoon> Killian, thanks
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu and then ran
<randabis> heh I'm connected to that server that keeps netsplitting and it hasn't disconnected me once
<IamJacksUsername> mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/
<IamJacksUsername> which reports
<SirFred> haggai: This is not a bug, but I have to say that the splash screen sucks.
<IamJacksUsername> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy
<universal> randabis, a thing about themes in gnome. as i download a theme.tar.bz file, how the to install it right?
<IamJacksUsername> I can't see hda1 in /mnt/ or (like my usb stick) on the desktop, and I don't know what the busy might mean. Is my mount command correct?
<Killian> scoon: some glitches in ubuntu-PPC, but nothing tooo terrible.
<SirFred> haggai: With that childish X on the 1.0 version.
<randabis> universal, use gnome-theme-manager
<scoon> Killian, such as ?
<randabis> it has a button that says "install theme"
<scoon> Killian, i am thinking about getting an ibook and am just curious
<Xappe> universal, unpack it in .themes in your home dir
<SirFred> haggai: Is that supposed to be the final splash screen ?
<randabis> click that and point it to the tar.bz2
<randabis> SirFred, that's not something haggai did at the very least...:p
<randabis> it's in the official source
<randabis> I guess they are just doing that for the betas
<randabis> I would HOPE anyway
<Xappe> universal, or do it the point and click way that never worked for me in Hoary
<randabis> Xappe, that's the way I do it (.themes)
<randabis> :)
<Killian> scoon: synaptic glitches when you open up "universal" packages : my bus speed isnt being read right, and from what ive noted, : any HFS+ hdd <apple native> reads a bit slow if mounted w. Music/media
<universal> ok, hmm,
<SirFred> randabis: Yes, I now.
<randabis> it's retarded though...I agree
<scoon> Killian, that hfs could be problematic
<randabis> looks awful
<scoon> Killian, do you dual boot ?
<Killian> scoon: a buddy of mine told me Gentoo runs real good on his Powerbook : he was dualbooted w. OSX :
<universal> but is the theme-manager the one in the bar?
<Killian> yes scoon: im dualbooted
<SirFred> I tried Gentoo a while ago.
<universal> or something i should write in commandline?
<haggai> SirFred: yes it's unmodified.  I can't do everything and have to prioritise.  They are running a contest for the new splash screen so there's not much point in doing anything at the moment
<SirFred> It's not practial for me, with a Pentium III 700.
<SirFred> haggai: Ok.
<Xappe> univeral, yes it's in the menus somewhere
<scoon> Killian, thnks.
<randabis> universal, which ubuntu you running? in warty it is in the computer menu...desktop in hoary
<scoon> Killian, yeah i don't think that i would dual boot. not a big osx fan really.
<SirFred> haggai: I'm seeing now the problem. The checkboxes on the option dialogs are overlapping the text.
<randabis> SirFred, haha
<scoon> have it here @ home and don't use it.
<SirFred> haggai: I think that I could send a shot and attatch it to the bug report.
<universal> yeh, its warty
<randabis> My athlon xp 3200+ handles compiles rather well
<SirFred> On Gentoo, the versions of the packages was evolving faster than my machine compiling them.
<randabis> I can bootstrap in under 2 hours
<Killian> scoon: i find i like osx on a >1ghz cpu. anything less is questionable
<SirFred> My machine was day and night compiling.
<randabis> hah
<universal> randabis, but somehow when i install themes from the manager, the icons from the theme dont show
<SirFred> But I have to say that it was the fastest gnome I had.
<SirFred> Compared with debian sid one.
<universal> randabis, only the windows....
* Killian likes the new gnome
<zzyber> how is ppc compared to intel when using linux?
<scoon> Killian, my girl has a powerbook and i'd love to put linux on it but she uses it for her work and i don't want to make that harder for her.
<randabis> universal, might have to go to the advaned properties and install the icons
<scoon> Killian, but osx i don't like so much.
<randabis> SirFred, yeah my gnome in gentoo does feel faster than hoary's
<randabis> well everything does really
<kbrooks> I have a problem with ubuntu.
<scoon> randabis, i'd bet that is only becuase you waited 3 days biting your nails hoping that it would work :)
<randabis> no
<haggai> SirFred: ah, great yes please file and attach a screen shot.  If you did anything to the theme or fonts that is different to the default please mention that too so it is possible to reproduce your problem
<universal> randabis, hmmm
<Killian> zzyber: its basically comparing RISC to x86 : A classic battle of good vs. evil <you decide which is which> ;)
<randabis> I started stage one on thursday at about 2 am
<randabis> I had a fully functional gnome in under 13 hours
<kbrooks> I cannot start gnome, or fvwm. i even tried to upgrade to hoary yesterdat, but that exited with a error
<universal> randabis, actually i should drag the icon-file into the .themes=?
<Xappe> .icons
<scoon> randabis, you know you can get help for your emerge problem.
<Xappe> i think it is
<universal> ye ok
<universal> ok
<scoon> randabis, i am a recovering emerge-a-holic and would be fine "sponsoring" you
<randabis> scoon, I don't consider it a problem :p
<scoon> randabis, anytime you feel like you want to kick that nasty habit, i will be here for you :)
<tuppa> anyone having issues with text not displaying properly in GNOME/firefox on hoary?
<universal> ...and then try theme-manager again to set the right icon-display
<Killian> lol : recovering emerge-a-holic
<randabis> remember I still use hoary too
<zzyber> Killian, i have never used a mac since that day i couldnt get my floppy disc out.  :-)
<scoon> as do i
<kbrooks> I have a problem with ubuntu.
<scoon> but i have found so many other things to do instead of emerging :)
<kbrooks> I cannot start gnome, or fvwm. i even tried to upgrade to hoary yesterday, but that exited with a error
<randabis> I just like the speed of my gentoo install :) overall I like ubuntu's way of doing things better than gentoo's
<zzyber> Killian, i think my next computer will be a mac
<kbrooks> HELP!
<kbrooks> I cannot start gnome, or fvwm. i even tried to upgrade to hoary yesterday, but that exited with a error
<scoon> kbrooks what is the err
<randabis> does x even start?
<kbrooks> scoon: i don't remember it. X starts
<randabis> tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Killian> zzyber: i like the mac hardware side : plus the bsd base of OSX, but thats me.
<scoon> kbrooks, hmmm.
<kbrooks> but gnome popups a error message that i didnt fully see
<randabis> oh
<randabis> that error
<kbrooks> it starts with 'I'
<randabis> probably and x config problem
<kbrooks> (in a dialog box)
<randabis> try changing your xconfig's device driver to vesa and see if you can get in
<zzyber> Killian, i read about bsd as base in osx and i must say i also like the idea, that is one thing why i will by myself a mac the next time
<kbrooks> randabis: X STARTS!
<kbrooks> randabis: don't assume!
<randabis> kbrooks, still could be related to x config though
<randabis> I've seen people with that problem
<randabis> and a lot of times it was related to xconfig
<kbrooks> with what problem
<Killian> kbrooks: ive had that problem before; improper config in X
<thomas__> hello, i've got a problem! i'm using the test release of ubuntu hoary and when i want to play a dvd in xine i don't have any sound! what could be the problem?
<Killian> wont start up a WM at all :|
<randabis> the thing where it logs you out of gdm for having a session of less than 10 seconds
<kbrooks> randabis: i dont want vesa
<martin> where is the search function in nautilus?
<kbrooks> Killian: in my case, it starts up a wm
<zzyber> now i remember.............!! I tried ubuntu some time ago but i couldnt get dvdrip to work, is that working now?
<randabis> kbrooks, just try it and see if you can even get in a wm with it...you can always install an nvidia or ati driver, etc afterward
* linux_galor1 isnt impressed with BSD.its slow compared to Linux and has very poor hardware support and next to Linux its standing still and this cant do OSX much good in the long term
<kalila> what's up with ubuntuguide.org?
<kbrooks> linux_galor1: do you have proof to support what you are stating?
<kalila> oh its up again
<kalila> wasnt yesterday
<randabis> most people say the opposite linux_galor1...the speed anyway
<linux_galor1> kbrooks: used it and there are some recent benchmarks on OSX in fact one just a day ago
* Killian is gonna load NetBSD on a ppc machine one of these days
<linux_galor1> sorry BSD not OSX
<zzyber> linux_galor1, do you have a link?
<kbrooks> linux_galor1: i wouldn't release my opinion on BSD, nor even  touch bsd with a 50-foot pole
<kbrooks> if i were you
<randabis> I have a freesbie livecd lol
<linux_galor1> kbrooks: slashdot posted a article today/yesterday on benchmarking mysql on BSD/Linux/Solaris
<randabis> I can't get networking working with it though so I don't use it much
<zzyber> randabis, lol
<linux_galor1> kbrooks: Linux kicked the crap out of all the BSD's
* kbrooks tries xfce 
<randabis> If I could figure out how to get networking working in freesbie I might actually use it a bit
<linux_galor1> kbrooks: only thing that came near Linux was Solaris
<tuppa> gah...
<tuppa> seems like my problem is an nvidia driver issue :\
<randabis> kbrooks, did you even TRY my suggestion? it can't hurt man...you can always switch back
<zzyber> i tried gnoppix live cd and that is really nice based on ubuntu
<randabis> yeah
<jintxo> that xcompmgr stuff is pretty nice, any themes that go really well with it?
<randabis> gnoppix and ubuntu devs are working together
<Killian> i thought gnoppix was Debian : not ubuntu based :|
<Killian> more apt-get, less gui
<kbrooks> randabis: i will IF xfce doesnt even load and ONLY a error message displays THAT starts with 'I' (yes, I in caps)
<zzyber> Killian, everyting is based on debian :-)
<randabis> fair enough
<Killian> lol zzyber
<randabis> I'm just trying to help you
<Killian> seems like its going that way, yes
<albeerto> anyone awake at this time of night
<randabis> yes
<Killian> morning albeerto
<stvn> night?
<randabis> almost 6:30 am here
<zzyber> middle of the day
<albeerto> 23.23 here not quite morning
<bumperland> is anyone having a problem with the multiverse in apt
<Killian> 7:30 here
<zzyber> 13:24
<Killian> *am
<Killian> not i bumperland
<randabis> I kinda didn't go to sleep tonight
<kbrooks> almost .... *looks*
<ogra> zzyber: adjust your clock.... 13:24
<linux_galor1> kbrooks: here we go look and weep -> http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/12/27/1243207
<randabis> use ntpd :p
<kbrooks> 7:24
<ogra> zzyber: youre a minute ahead ;)
<zzyber> ogra  :-)
<kbrooks> linux_galor1: ok
<randabis> use ntpd :p
<bumperland> what is the address
<randabis> hehe
<Xappe> randabis, i most certainly did not. I sat here chatting with you guys, and then it was time to go to work
<randabis> lol
<randabis> ah emerge 68 of 100 lol
<Xappe> and now it's 13.26 here
<randabis> moving right a long
<randabis> this would be much shorter had I not installed gnome
<zzyber> randabis, are u installing gedit :-)
<Killian> shoulda went xfce ;) randabis
<randabis> Killian, I did actually..I have both
<randabis> and fluxbox as well
<Killian> haha...
<scoon> randabis, check out openbox.
<scoon> randabis, that w/ a perlpanel totally rocked.
<randabis> zzyber, I think it is already compiled...not sure
<Killian> i liked openbox
<scoon> but pointless for a desktop
<randabis> haha
<randabis> I use xfce4.2 most of the time
<scoon> i have 1 gig of ram, gnome isn't strapping me at all.
<scoon> 4.2 is great.
<randabis> I'm in gnome right now atm
<Killian> xfce/openbox combo is what i ran under QuartzWM <aqua desktop> when OSX took a shat on me
<randabis> I kinda wish gentoo's gnome was as good as ubuntu's :p
<bumperland> does anyone have the address for multiverse
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I can't see hda1 in /mnt/ or (like my usb stick) on the desktop, and I don't know what the busy might mean. Is my mount command correct?
<randabis> bumperland, http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Gagatan> just add multiverse in addition to universe (if you mean apt-source)
<scoon> Killian, that sounds like a nice combo
<bumperland> yes
<randabis> QuartzWM?
<Killian> scoon, it was.  had to hand compile everything, but isnt that what bsd is for?
<randabis> I must investigate!
<randabis> is that ppc only?
<Killian> randabis: Quartz is AKA : Aqua
<mz2> how do i make qt apps use the kde theme i have set up?
<Killian> OSX
<randabis> damn :/
<scoon> Killian, even now i do a fair amount of hand rolling
<tuppa> gah
<randabis> that would rock to use with xfce
<tuppa> daniels not around :\
<daniels> tuppa: trying not to be
<tuppa> looks like I'll have to patch+build xorg-common manually :\
<tuppa> ;)
<randabis> daniel stone is probably taking a long deserved break
<daniels> what for?
<daniels> randabis: i wish
<randabis> oh
<vi11e> hey, if I want to mount a new ext drive I have created what should I type in fstab?
<randabis> lol
<tuppa> daniels: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2322 <- this patch in yet?
<randabis> my bad
<Killian> scoon: im basically just setup cuz OSX went Kabooom on me : waitin to buy it again :
<Killian> i dont install much
<scoon> Killian, purchase an os ?
<scoon> yikes
<tuppa> major PITA for amd64 nvidia people (like me) :P
<randabis> tiger is supposed to rock :o
<Killian> i went nutz on initial install
<scoon> i bought redhat a couple of times for the boxes and bumperstickers.
<randabis> haha
<universal> when using  downloaded icons in ubuntu, were should i plave them?
<scoon> i did buy my girl osx once.
<Killian> yeah scoon, i'll pay for OSX
<scoon> Killian, so did i.
<randabis> my stepbro has a red hat sticker on his monitor
<Killian> 5 luser license for 200$
* Killian is gonna start a OSX server farm
<universal> under /home/.themes=?
<randabis> I used to have a suse linux sticker on my old case
<Killian> ahh!~  RH?
<randabis> suse is bleh though lol
<randabis> so is rh
<Killian> Yast is Cool tho
<randabis> in THEORY only
<daniels> tuppa: nope, sorry.  you can download that attachment and dump it in debian/patches after fixing the path to be xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/common/xf86pciBus.c though, and debuild -us -uc
<randabis> yast is poorly implemented
<randabis> cool idea
<randabis> but it sucks
<daniels> tuppa: i won't get to doing 6.8.2-1 until about thursday or friday at this rate
<Killian> i liked yast2
<scoon> well i was running redhat 5.2 and then bought 6.1 or 6.3 or both
<Xappe> universal: .icons in  your home
<Killian> lol randabis
<scoon> i don't remember
* Killian always liked suse better than redhat tho
<daniels> tuppa: ('that attachment' -> the simple fix with FIXED_X11R68x)
<Killian> but debian was always king
<randabis> Killian, well I haven't used it since suse 9, but I'm sure it still has some of the quirks the old yasts has had
<Killian> for linux distros
<randabis> the only distro I've bought was suse 8.2 pro
<tuppa> daniels: no worries
<randabis> I like suse better than rh too though
<Killian> i paid for ubuntu and for Source-Mage
<Killian> 1$
<randabis> hehe
<Killian> cuz i aint got a burner
<pythonist> is there any openoffice2 package for ubuntu?
<randabis> pythonist, only in hoary
<pythonist> randabis: I'm using hoary
<scoon> pythonist, and it works wonderfully.
<randabis> pythonist, universe I think
<randabis> might be in main now though
<pythonist> randabis: let me check...
<randabis> openoffice.org2 should be the package
<pythonist> randabis, scoon: found, thank you...
<randabis> you'll want to also install openoffice.org2-gnome so it doesn't look like ass
<scoon> np
<jintxo> anybody know why nautilus would say "applications:///" is not a valid location?
<pythonist> randabis, scoon: I wasn't looking in the most obvious place :-)
<kbrooks> wtf?
<randabis> jintxo, because you're using hoary
<randabis> and the way menus are done has been completely revamped
<kbrooks> xfree wont fsckin install
<randabis> kbrooks, sounds like your install may be borked in some way
<kbrooks> i dont want to reinstall
<kbrooks> but i have a idea
<albeerto> basic question unbuntu box won't recognise a seagate tape drive!! any ideas
<rubixXx> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xfree86 is broken or not fully installed
<jintxo> randabis, should there be a place where I an tell it (or look at) what the valid locations are?
<randabis> jintxo, you're not going to be able to use applications:/// anymore
<randabis> there's no way around it
<randabis> nothing you can do
<jintxo> heh, that's cool
<randabis> you're going to have to edit the xml files manually until a menu editor package is created and placed in the repos
* Killian might have to install ubuntu on mother's box here soon : 
<jintxo> randabis, ok, fair enough :-)
<jintxo> thanks
<Xappe> randabis, heard something about a menu editor in xfce that woukd do the trick?
<randabis> Xappe, yeah technically...forgot about that...haven't tried it but I've heard it works
<Xappe> i've heard that too
<Hwolf> Someone running Hoary here?
<Hwolf> Someone running Hoary here?
<linuxboy> Hwolf: no need to ask twice like that
<HrdwrBoB> Hwolf: yes
<Killian> PPC SMP Warty here
<Tsjoklate> what is Hoary
<Hwolf> linuxboy, I bought a new keyboard, I tend to mistype a bit.
<kbrooks> I'm reinstalling all the packages in the archives
<HrdwrBoB> Tsjoklate: next version of ubuntu, currently in develpoment
<Tsjoklate> HrdwrBob :P
<Hwolf> hrdwrBob, can you open firefox and select a bit of text with the mouse cursor? mine seems to skip the last chars of sentences on default.
<Xappe> Hwolf, no, i'm running Hoary here
<Hwolf> tsjoklate: Hoary is the development version of Ubuntu. It will be branded stable in april, Ubuntu 5.04 then.
<Tsjoklate> ah.. seems I am on Hoary :)
<thomas__> hi, i've got a problem: i'm running ubuntu hoary pre-release and i want to watch a dvd in xine, but it doesn't play the sound!
<Tsjoklate> thanks peeps
<HrdwrBoB> Hwolf: seems to be fine, but this isn't 100% up to date
<linuxboy> Hwolf: oic. I have that trouble too :)
<Hwolf> thomas__: it defaults some sound mixer settings to muted. Open up the mixer controls and check if all is open.
<Hwolf> linuxboy: I'll file a bug then.
<Killian> its a good day for Guttermouth I think
<Killian> yeah it is
<thomas__> Hwolf, i can't turn up the sound in xine! other programs, such as rhythmbox, play the sound
<Elephantman> hello
<HrdwrBoB> thomas__: if you 'killall esd'
<kbrooks> :P
<HrdwrBoB> rhythmbox will stop working
<HrdwrBoB> but xine will work :)
<kbrooks> huh
<kbrooks> wtf is esd
<Killian> sound driver kbrooks
<Killian> last i knew/thought
<Elephantman> is there the driver for dell's sound blaster live by default in ubuntu
<Elephantman> emu10k1x
<Elephantman> something like that
* Killian steps away from the dell questions
<thomas__> HrdwrBoB, now it works, why that?
<HrdwrBoB> thomas__: 'esd' was using your sound device
<HrdwrBoB> it allows multiple devices to use the sound
<HrdwrBoB> but only if they have esd support
<HrdwrBoB> rhythmbox does (via gstreamer)
<HrdwrBoB> and so does totem (same)
<HrdwrBoB> xien does not
<randabis> Killian, esd = enlightenment sound daemon
<HrdwrBoB> xine
<Hwolf> thomas__ unfortunatly, xine isn't supported.
<kbrooks> why?
<Killian> ty randabis
<HrdwrBoB> Elephantman: yes, emu10k1 are good linux soundcards
<randabis> sorry
* Killian knew it was something like that ;)
<Elephantman> yes but i need the emu10k1x driver
<randabis> that was actually for kbrooks
<Elephantman> is it in ubuntu
<thomas__> ah, that means i can use rhythmbox an totem at the same time?
<randabis> but if it helped you than fine
<Killian> hehehee
<Hwolf> thomas__ install totem-gstreamer and xine_ui and you can
<HrdwrBoB> Elephantman: hm.. I'm not sure
<Killian> is totem gettin any better?
<randabis> totem is great imho...with a xine backend
<Hwolf> killian: totem isn't, gstreamer is.
<Killian> i still stay away from Totem
<Hwolf> Killian: the program is good, the gstreamer backend sucks.
<randabis> hmm
<thomas__> ah, thanks Hwolf
<Killian> whats a good burning frontend
<Killian> data or music :
<randabis> I should probably boot hoary after this emerge -uDv --newuse world is finished and do an apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<Killian> i have to hook this person from work up, and i dont have a burner so i never look
<randabis> gnomebaker is nice
<randabis> graveman is ok too
<randabis> k3b is probably the most famous...but it uses qt :/
<Elephantman> my dell french layout keyborad is not recognised correctly in hoary
<randabis> qt gives me nightmares :p it takes FOREVER to compile it
<Elephantman> is this know or does it deserve a report
<jintxo> gxine sound works ok for me
<apokryphos> randabis: isn't that a good thing? ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Killian: you can burn data using nautilus
<HrdwrBoB> Killian: and by the end of the weekend
<apokryphos> Oh. You can always apt for it.
<HrdwrBoB> you will also be able to burn audio
<randabis> apokryphos, I'm referring to gentoo though with that comment...compiling qt took forever :/
<Killian> HrdwrBoB: its a warty install of ubuntu i have to go "assist" on
<apokryphos> randabis: Ah, right. I'm sure it would. ;)
<randabis> before you walked in I recommended gnomebaker and graveman as gtk+ alternatives
<apokryphos> Gnomebaker...haha, what an excellent name. Never tried them; might check them out.
<Killian> typical : i am always late for what i really need
<zerotime> hile, i just did apt-get install msttcorefonts, but I dont see any change in my fonts, how do I enable them, I am using hoary with xorg
<HrdwrBoB> Killian: ahr well yeah
<randabis> Killian, there's a warty deb for gnomebaker out...I can fetch the link
<zerotime> any help would be appreciated
<kbrooks> heh
<kbrooks> irssi is reloading
<kbrooks> :P
<Deschanel> I visted the Ubuntu 'ship it' website, and I read that the CDs I oredered are shipped on 1.02.2005 from the factory... So when should I expect them to be here?
<randabis> next year
<randabis> lol
<zerotime> no one knows how to enable msttcorefonts?
<randabis> seriously though...it might take a month or more
<Killian> Deschanel: mine took Forever
<randabis> zerotime, dunno...they "just worked" for me
<Deschanel> Killian how long?
<Killian> over 2 months Deschanel
<Killian> i ordered 6 of them tho
<Deschanel> k
<zerotime> randabis, you have the same system as me?
<Killian> i paid a buck for it off budgetlinuxcds.com
<Killian> got here real quick
<Deschanel> When newer versions of Ubuntu come out, can I order them too?
<HrdwrBoB> Deschanel: yes
<Deschanel> That's great, but I never find out, how can be great for the Ubuntu cmpany too!?
<daniels> Deschanel: we're just generous :)
<Deschanel> :)
<Deschanel> unbelievable
<Deschanel> but good, yeah...
<randabis> daniels, I can't quite figure out how to/if it is even possible to order hoary cds yet. any idea?
<zerotime> what are the names of the fonts that msttcorefonts install?
<randabis> what I did temporarily was just put "I would like hoary cds please" in address line 2
<randabis> lol
<Tsjoklat> zerotime, verdana is one ariel is another
<randabis> times new roman
<randabis> lol
<jintxo> zerotime, things like "comic sans" or "arial"
<zerotime> yeah
<Tsjoklat> trebuchet
<zerotime> done, it works, I had only to restartx
<randabis> heh
<zerotime> thx, all
<randabis> good
<daniels> randabis: i think when you order on shipit, there's a radio button for warty or hoary, but can't really remember.  in any case, they're not getting shipped 'till april ...
<zerotime> I installed kde for hoary, and although it comes with kcontrol, is not in the K menu, is this normal?
* Killian goes n kills hisself : smokin:bbiaf
<universal> it seems like i cant get my downloaded them-ikons inn funktion, why not?
<fc_> What is a good DVD burn program? I want to burn movies on a RW
<zerotime> k3b
<kbrooks> i didnt see a button last time i ordered on shipit, daniels
<linux_galor1> yeah cant go past k3b
<universal> im try using the theme-manager but still i just get the windows and nothing more
<randabis> daniels, there appears to be no such radio button
<fc_> zerotime, if I install k3b, it installs kde things, I dont want kde things
<randabis> and I'm aware of the not being shipped until april
<godo> fc_,gnomebaker
<linux_galor1> fc_: then you should have asked whats a good GTK based burner
<randabis> I just wanna get them preordered so they'll be read to ship
<daniels> randabis: ah well
<fc_> I E: Couldn't find package gnomebaker
<zerotime> gnomebaker?
<daniels> randabis: i have no idea; it'll probably be announced when hoary ordering opens
<zerotime> is that good?
<linux_galor1> fc_: poke around www.freshmeat.net
<fc_> I did
<apokryphos> zerotime: I just tried it out. It seems reasonable
<fc_> can't find anything
<godo> apt-get install gnomebaker
<linux_galor1> fc_: lol goto be kidding there are 2 pages of burners
<zerotime> it not in the repositories
<randabis> daniels, yeah. :p oh well...hopefully they READ my address line 2...it says I would like hoary cds please lol
<fc_> E: Couldn't find package gnomebaker
<apokryphos> zerotime: Whoops, no I didn't. I installed graveman.
<zerotime> graveman?
<fc_> godo, which source
<daniels> randabis: er, that won't get read by anyone at ubuntu/canonical
<apokryphos> Another GTK burner program
<apokryphos> you can apt for it
<randabis> daniels, good thing you told me
<godo> google it
<daniels> randabis: it will fail address verification by the shipping company, though, so your order will bounce back to us for clarification and might get delayed ... you might want to take that one out
<randabis> now that I think of it it would just go to a database anyway
<apokryphos> It's more basic than K3b -- not nearly as good, but it does basic stuff like audio/data/duplicate cd.
<randabis> okay
<linux_galor1> fc_: enjoy http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=burning+cd&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<haggai> zerotime: you need gnome-menus to be installed to get k menus (sorry a bug)
<daniels> randabis: correct
<zerotime> ok
<godo> i dont know were i got it, fc_
<zerotime> Dependency Tree... Done
<zerotime> gnome-menus is already the newest version.
<zerotime> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 36 not upgraded.
<zerotime> 
<zerotime> http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/
<randabis> daniels well I guess if they send me warty cds that's not so bad...:/ I'll just make sure to order hoary ones too when I can
<godo> look in sourceforge
<randabis> I'll give you a link to gnomebaker debs
<Tsjoklat> it's a nice set randabis
<randabis> just a second
<zerotime> gnomebaker is at warty repositories
<zerotime> not in hoary
<randabis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker
<zerotime> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/debian/sid/gnomebaker/releases/i386/
<randabis> the warty deb will work in hoary
<randabis> I tried it
* dutch is away: breakfast
<zerotime> hoary=sid?
<randabis> no
<linux_galor1> wonder if that have got Nautilus to burn DVD's yet
<Tsjoklat> is there a way to turn automatically rate in rhythmbox?
<randabis> hoary > sid
<fc_> what was that command again, to install deb's,pkgd or something?
<zerotime> yeah, thats what I meant
<HrdwrBoB> linux_galor1: you can burn DVD's, just  only data dvds
<zerotime> dpkg -i package.deb
<randabis> correct
<randabis> only 10 emerges left :p
<linux_galor1> Ive got Vidalinux on my hackbox...way nicer than gentoo and has all the same emerge stuff
<rubixXx> with dpkg-reconfigure how do you select resolutions without hitting enter
<fc_> tab?
<rubixXx> fc_, no i just need to know the key to add a resolution, tab just moves to ok
<fc_> dunno
<zzyber> does anyone use dvdrip on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> rubixXx: down arrow key
<kbrooks> >^>
<kbrooks> oops
<kbrooks> <^>
<kbrooks> +
<AngryClip> I have downloaded a gtk 2 theme for gnome, how do I install it? I have tried going using "gnome-control-centre --use-shell" selecting theme and used that dialog to install it but there is no change
<randabis> linux_galor1, ugh vidalinux...:( I don't like it
<kbrooks> AngryClip: did you select the theme?
<kbrooks> randabis: why?
<AngryClip> yeah
<AngryClip> does it need to be in an folder somewhere?
<linux_galor1> randabis: less hassle than Gentoo
<randabis> it didn't detect my network ootb
<kbrooks> did you press ok? did you confirm
<AngryClip> I did
<kbrooks> etc etc etc
<AngryClip> it brings up a progress box
<randabis> linux_galor1, gentoo's more fun though
<AngryClip> that does it's thing
<AngryClip> and then closes and nothing happens
<linux_galor1> randabis: if you like pulling our hair out yes
<AngryClip> or is added to the list
<linux_galor1> your*
<randabis> no
<randabis> it just makes you think more
<linux_galor1> randabis: got books for that
<randabis> vida felt slower to me too and I didn't like the layout, etc...I think they made gnome all screwy and clunky
<randabis> it is a good idea though
<randabis> I'll give it that much
<randabis> but my stage 1 gentoo install pwns it :p
<randabis> wasn't hard to do at all
<randabis> anyway, getting off-topic
<kbrooks> OK. I
<kbrooks> uh oh
<kbrooks> gr
<kbrooks> sounds like my cd is damaged
<randabis> yeah that's kinda what I was thinking :/
<kbrooks> i get errors in the background
<kbrooks> brb
<randabis> you could try to reinstall ubuntu-base
<randabis> from the net
<kbrooks> randabis: i think i fixed my prob. i'm in gnome in another tty
<randabis> cool
<kbrooks> randabis: installation over the warty packages did that :P
<randabis> ah
<kbrooks> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ && dpkg -i --force-overwrite *.deb
<randabis> hehe
<kbrooks> whats funny
<AngryClip> ok my system is really really slow (it's only a PIII500), is there anyway to disable some of the gnome eye candy or effects, or is there some services/processes running that it is safe to disable (e.g. all the printing ones etc)
<linux_galor1> AngryClip: how much ram
<randabis> oh nothing...just gcc
<randabis> it was funnier when gcc was compiling itself
<AngryClip> erm 192 I think
<AngryClip> or 256
<AngryClip> something low like that
<linux_galor1> AngryClip: plenty
<linux_galor1> AngryClip: I found compiling the kernel was a good idea
<randabis> AngryClip, you could try a lighterweight wm
<AngryClip> I am looking at xfce
<randabis> I recommend xfce
<linux_galor1> yeah XFCE4 is a life saver
<randabis> heh good
<AngryClip> and I will probably compil a new kernel actully
<randabis> 4.2 is even better
<rubixXx> how can you get a 5 button iexplore to work with ubuntu (will i have to manually edit the config file?)
<randabis> it's a little heavier than 4.0.6 I "think"
<AngryClip> I am sure I read somewhere
<AngryClip> that recompiling the kernel means that I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<AngryClip> is that correct?
<randabis> more than likely
<ultrahex> hello
<randabis> especially if you compile a newer kernel than the running kernel
<linux_galor1> rubix edit the /etc/X11/XF86Config  file
<universal> someone who wants to help me, get my dvd-player in funktion with Xine?
<linux_galor1> rubix http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<AngryClip> would it be wise to install xfce first, or compile a new kernel first?
<universal> randabis,  wants to help me, get my dvd-player in funktion with Xine?
<marcin_ant> any eclipse or java user here?
<randabis> universal, you need libdvdcss2
<linux_galor1> heres a howto aimed at the iexplorer mouse http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/g/c/gca101/linux_howtos/intellimouse.html
<universal> ok, so actually i can apt-get install libdvdcss2?
<godo> univesal, look for instructions in ubuntuguide.org
<universal> randabis, i try to apt get the libdvdcss2, but it says dependecies libxine0
<vi11e> Hey do you know if I can simply resize my ext3 partition that has my ubuntu OS ? if I enlarge it
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I can't see hda1 in /mnt/ or (like my usb stick) on the desktop, and I don't know what the busy might mean. Is my mount command correct?
<mz2> how do i unpack every tar.gz in a folder? tar xzvf *.tar.gz won't do it
<mz2> i know how i'd do that with a few lines of bash script but there's got to be a way to do that just with tar?
<fc_> I want to burn a dvd movie, how?
<apokryphos> mz2: couldn't you use find and -exec for it?
<fc_> gnomebaker sucks
<apokryphos> mz2: Can probably do it with one line, I should think.
<Pointwood> I just installed mplayer, but when I try to start it (from the console) I get this:
<Pointwood> <Pointwood> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Pointwood> <Pointwood> Illegal instruction
<mz2> ah, of course...
<apokryphos> :)
<rapha> Anybody got bootsplash working?
<Golfer> nope
<HrdwrBoB> rapha: it will be working soon
<kent> Didn't some people work on this usplash-thing instead of bootsplash?
<HrdwrBoB> kent: it's in development atm
<fc_> how can I burn dvd's without k3b?
<kerignell> pls have a look :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15137
<apokryphos> Don't people need KDE stuff sooner or later? What mp3 player do Gnome-ers use? xmms?
* Killian uses xmms
<AngryClip> try zinf
* kent uses beep media player and totem.
<apokryphos> you guys are missing out ;)
<vi11e> is it safe to resize my ext partition that is running ubuntu?
<Killian> i use xchat : xmms works for me :|   its just one of those things
<Pointwood> I tried to use Rhythmbox, but it's just not quite ready for prime time
<Pointwood> I also tried Juk, but that just eats more and more memory and 100% CPU time when I try to play a music file
<AngryClip> oh thats weird my sound just started working
<AngryClip> how funky
<AngryClip> I really need a new sound card, this one is hammered
<AngryClip> is there an externel usb reccomended that nix compatible?
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend to never ever ever use a usb soundcard
<AngryClip> well
<AngryClip> I have 5.1 speakers, and my laptop doesn't have 5.1 soundcard
<AngryClip> so if I get usb
<AngryClip> I can use for both my laptop and my desktop
<HrdwrBoB> if you are at your desktop which has 5.1 sound
<HrdwrBoB> why would you want to unplug it and use your laptop
<rubixXx> does ubuntu load .Xmodmap file or .xinit
<AngryClip> because my laptop is much faster than my desktop
<AngryClip> and can play games
<fc_> HOW DO I BURN A FUCK DVD
<fc_> *fucking
<HrdwrBoB> well usb sound cards are all pretty much equivalent, you can however get a soundblaster in PCMCIA form
<HrdwrBoB> with an external breakout box
<daniels> fc_: watch your language.
<AngryClip> external breakout box?
* Hymie whispers "x.org 6.8.2"
<rubixXx> fc_, so lets come in here and talk in all caps and be rude and expect help
<HrdwrBoB> AngryClip: yeah, a box with all the connections on it that connects using a special connector to the card
<daniels> hypn0_: late next week.
<daniels> er
<daniels> Hymie: late next week.
<fc_> rubixXx, I asked 3 times, no one answers
<fc_> I just need a good DVD burning program
<AngryClip> I see
<HrdwrBoB> fc_: what sort of dvd do you want to burn
<Hymie> daniels: ok ;)  just wondering, I have 64bit pcie probs ;)
<Golfer> fc_ have you tried k3b
<Hymie> daniels: hey, do you know if 6.8.2 has evdev support?
<fc_> an RW, I want to burn a movie on it
<AngryClip> but that wouldn't help me with my desktop sound
<fc_> Golfer, ubuntu has gnome, not kde
<AngryClip> would it?
<daniels> Hymie: ah, that wonderful bug.  and, um, 6.8.1 has evdev support ...
<fc_> if you instakk k3b it also instals kde, i dont want kde
* daniels looks at his setup now, which is using evdev as we speak.
<Golfer> my gnome/hoary also has k3b
<fc_> how?
<Hymie> daniels: the version I compiled didn't seem to have it (although I realise your patches on 6.8.1 may have)
<HrdwrBoB> fc_: unfortunately gnome does not yet have a full featured DVD/CD burner program
<bsd3> hi, friends!
<Golfer> fc_  do you know what synaptic is ?
<fc_> yes
<Hymie> daniels: I'm itching to get my 10 button mouse going ;)
<Golfer> well check there
* Hymie waits for people to whisper "insane" and "drugs" after he spoke of 10 mouse buttons
<bsd3> how do i verify files installed by all the packages?
<fc_> Golfer, if I want to install k3b, it installs KDE
<daniels> Hymie: yeah, the debian patches on top of 6.8.1 do, neither released 6.8.1 nor 6.8.2 have it
<apokryphos> fc_: Are you low on space?
<fc_> I installed kde before on ubuntu, and it fucks up gnome
<fc_> no
<Golfer> fc_ if you say sp
<fc_> I installed kde before on ubuntu, and it fucks up gnome
<Golfer> so
<Hymie> daniels: arg, I'm surprised that 6.8.2 didn't include evdev
<apokryphos> Why would you not want to install KDE then? It opens up the possibility of having a plethora of other programs.
<HrdwrBoB> fc_: that should not happen, what exactly happenes
<bsd3> anyone out there a dpkg guru, please?
<apokryphos> It certainly shouldn't happen. I've got KDE installed; I tried Gnome a few times, and it's working just as smoothly as could be expected.
<fc_> hm
<Hymie> fc_: perhaps you should more clearly define your angst with gnome and kde
<Coily> has ubuntu released a fix for the fx vulnerability yet
<Coily> idn*
<apokryphos> :P
<bsd3> LinuxJones: hi, there!
<daniels> Hymie: why would it?  it's just a bugfix release, not a feature release
<Hymie> daniels: you mean someone actually knows the difference? ;)
<daniels> Hymie: sadly not as much as I'd hoped
* Hymie mumbles something about the kernel, mysql, and everyting else on the land treating bugfix releases as new feature releases
<apokryphos> bsd3: What is it you're trying to do? You'll probably have more luck in #debian, but it's worth asking.
<Hymie> daniels: sometimes, the only problem with open sauce, is that it moves too fast ;)
<LinuxJones> bsd3, hi sorry I was afk :)
<rubixXx> this is strange
<rubixXx> the xchat .deb file didn't contain icons :-(
<bsd3> LinuxJones: I actually wanted to check/verify all files installed by all the packages
<gholmer> I'm unable to install Ubuntu on a ThinkPad with a HPA (host protected area) on the disk (disabled, with partitions in it). Any known workarounds?
<LinuxJones> bsd3, I am not 100% sure what you want to do :(
<LinuxJones> bsd3, you want to make sure you have all packages installed ?
<bsd3> LinuxJones: it like we can test the integrity of installed packages with rpm --verify
<LinuxJones> bsd3, oh like md5 checksum on the packages ?
<godo> dpkg -l
<gholmer> testing, 1,2,3...
<Killian> houston : we read ya
<godo> bsd3, dpkg -l  ?
<gholmer> heh, sorry, long time since I used IRC :)
<Hymie> bsd3: debsums - Verify installed package files against MD5 checksums.
<Hymie> not sure if it is in #ubuntu, that's debian proper
<Hymie> bsd3: note that not all packages have checksum information etiher (at least, again, not in debian proper).  Not sure what ubuntu's policy is
<binks> hi peeps
<LinuxJones> binks, good morning
<binks> mornin to u too sir (well afternon here buy lol)
<speel> i dont think it morning in uk lol
<binks> can someone hlpme install sdl
<LinuxJones> It's 10:21 am here :D
<binks> i have ./configure but when i make it errors
<Xappe> speel, that depends on when you get out of bed :P
<Anubis> lets try this again
<Anubis> hdparm at boot
<Anubis> I need dma on my cdroms @boot
<Golfer> LinuxJones where are you from?
<LinuxJones> binks, sdl is available as a download via apt
<CAPTAIN_RON> LinuxJones must be in coooold nort land
<LinuxJones> Golfer, Nova Scotia, Canada
<CAPTAIN_RON> BRRRRR
<andrewski> anyone have trouble with /dev/cdrom missing in hoary?
<andrewski> mmm, cold. :)
<Golfer> ahh Ontario here
<Anubis> andrewski, YES!
<LinuxJones> CAPTAIN_RON, it's not too bad, -2 here today :D
<Hymie> it's been a very warm winter
<andrewski> Anubis: i have to add it every time i boot; is there a way around that?
<Hymie> it should be -40C here right now, it's -10
<CAPTAIN_RON> Soth Florida here .... wish you guys wouldkeep the cold up there
<Anubis> andrewski, I'm looking, I understand there is an issue with the udev package, for all ldistros?
<Killian> lol Capn'Ron
<CAPTAIN_RON> 45% here
<LinuxJones> CAPTAIN_RON, you can have your warm weather & hurricanes :D
<andrewski> Anubis: i didn't have this trouble in gentoo; it remembered the links i created manually.
<CAPTAIN_RON> Hurricane central is where I live
<bascule> that was devfs then
<bascule> /lib/dev-state
<Anubis> andrewski, I wa thinking the same, Gentoo is not broken though, I at least am using broken Hoary
<andrewski> yeah, me too.
<LinuxJones> CAPTAIN_RON, I have been in a class 2 hurricane I was scared to death :D
<CAPTAIN_RON> ME TOO
* dutch is back (gone 01:08:00)
<rapha> Can a preempt kernel cause random segfaults and filesystem corruption?
<bascule> CAPTAIN_RON: USE AOL BY CHANCE
<bascule> <-- bad mood
<Xappe> we don't have hurricanes in sweden, so I win
<CAPTAIN_RON> We got hit at ground zero by two and then one more just for fun
<daniels> (off-topic)
<CAPTAIN_RON> No AOL
<Killian> andrewski: is the cdrom listed in a :pico /etc/fstab ?
<Killian> or editor of choice?
<CAPTAIN_RON> Got to go now... I smell the bacon and I think I will sneak a piece
<binks> i have at installed sd but still get this error when i try to make everball
<andrewski> Killian: yes, as /dev/hdc, but not as /dev/cdrom.
<binks> cc -Wall -O3 -ansi -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -Ishare -o share/vec3.o -c share/vec3.c
<binks> make: cc: Command not found
<binks> make: *** [share/vec3.o]  Error 127
<LinuxJones> binks, install build-essential
<Rocha> gstreamer-mad is what i have to install to use mp3 in rhythmbox right?
<binks> hmm forgot that bit just reinstalled
<LinuxJones> Rocha, gstreamer0.8-mad
<Killian> andrewski: just thought i'd check :S
<andrewski> Killian: ;P
* Killian isnt on hoary, but ive had that prob before
<Rocha> LinuxJones, thanks
<andrewski> Killian: would it help if i listed it as /dev/cdrom?  i.e. would udev 'remember' that link?
<Rocha> LinuxJones, i'm still downloading the package list (26min remaining)
<LinuxJones> Rocha, :)
<Killian> andrewski: mines at /dev/hdc   /media/cdrom0
<andrewski> Killian: yeah, mine too, but all the apps i actually use look for it at /dev/cdrom. :)
<Killian> hmm:  is it just a cdrom?
<andrewski> dvd too.
<Rocha> LinuxJones, dialup sucks ;)
<LinuxJones> Rocha, I remember those days back in 1995 :)
<LinuxJones> OMG 10 years
<Xappe> yes, time flies when you're downloading
<rubixXx> how do you install a local .deb file
<rubixXx> dpkg -i?
<Xappe> dpkg -i <packagename>
<binks> linuxjones ur a star m8 now i can loose me marble and prob be ill lol
<LinuxJones> binks, :D
<binks> bbl soccer on in a mo
<NetwrkMonkey> Will it be easy to upgrade to hoary once it comes out and is deemed stable? without any show stopping problems?
<NetwrkMonkey> most of the time i wipe clean before i do my clean installs, but i'm getting tired of that
<rapha> Well, until now the updates have always worked
<vjaz> It's easy to upgrade to hoary right now, so I guess it'll still be pretty easy after it's stable.
<Rocha> i have hoary array-2 installed and it's working fine
<rapha> Otherwise I'd agree; this has never worked with any other distro for me before.
<rapha> apt-get magic...
<polli> in what package is the C-man files?
<Rocha> i'm just trying to install the mp3 codecs for gstreamer
<Rocha> btw, can i watch dvds with gstreamer?
<Rocha> in warty i had to install totem-xine
<Ex-Cyber> what can I do if my monitor image is too dim even with brightness set to maximum?
<vjaz> Rocha, There's gstreamer-dvd... haven't tried that though
<Ex-Cyber> aside from buying a new monitor, which isn't in the budget atm :P
<kerignell> Ex-Cyber: get a flashlight? :P
<Coily> i just did a smart upgrade and now theres a dupe ubuntu in my mbr, anyone know whats going on?
<Ex-Cyber> kerignell: a CRT is a light source, I don't think external illumination will have the desired effect :)
<Rocha> vjaz, thanks, i hope it doesn't take half an hour to download like gstreamer-mad
<WillCooke> Ex-cyber, What video card are you using?
<Ex-Cyber> WillCooke: Radeon 8500 (with xorg driver)
<linuxboy> How do I play DivX files in Ubuntu?
<bzbb> if  I have a list of files, and I want to run mp3gain on them, what would I do?
<mjr> linuxboy, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Coily> no one?
<Anubis> You don't have a /dev/cdrom device.
<Anubis> why?
<WillCooke> Ex-Cyber:   Are you running Xorg or XFree86?  If you're running XFree you might be able to get the ATI application running (like in windows) which would allow you to change the brightness etc that the card puts out, it might give it enough of a boost to make it viewable.  Is the monitor OK on other systems?
<Ex-Cyber> WillCooke: not really in a position to test it on other systems at the moment
<linuxboy> mjr: do I need mplayer?
<Ex-Cyber> however I didn't notice it happening when I briefly had Windows on this one
<Ex-Cyber> so I wouldn't be surprised if it is the card
<Rocha> what is the name of the program that creates the drop shadows in xorg?
<Rocha> linuxboy, mplayer sucks, use totem
<eruin> damn
<eruin> latest hoary apache breaks php / pcre
<linuxboy> Rocha: i cant get it to work with divx files
<mjr> Rocha, (x)compmgr or something
<BiteMeBill> linuxboy: what about ogle?
<linuxboy> Rocha: i installed w32codecs, but totem cant play divx files
<mjr> linuxboy, install totem-xine
<mjr> and no, the ubuntu-desktop thing isn't critical
<Anubis> You don't have a /dev/cdrom device.
<linuxboy> mjr: so... i need w32codecs and totem-xine to play divx files?
<rapha> Not w32codecs
<mjr> totem-xine did it for me on amd64
<mjr> without the w32 stuff
<WillCooke> Ex-Cyber:  Hmmm.  I would suspect the drivers.
<mjr> *shrug*
<linuxboy> where do i get totem-xine from? what source?
<mjr> linuxboy, from ubuntu universe
<linuxboy> mjr: so.... totem-xine will give me divx. What about dvd?
<mjr> linuxboy, you need the libdvdcss stuff mentioned on the page
<mjr> after that, AFAIK totem should do that too
<mjr> haven't tried it myself
<Anubis> broken rom device symlinks anybody?
<rubixXx> anyone know how to install crossover office from a .deb file i'm having problems with it
<Rocha> linuxboy, yup, install totem-xine, that's what i did
<amd> do these images have working Gnome environment or not? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<rapha> Sure do
<amd> the package list doesn
<Ex-Cyber> WillCooke: that's what I meant, that the card was configured to output a dimmer image... guess I didn't word that so well :P
<amd> the package list doesn't show any Gnome packages
<Ex-Cyber> I don't see any options in the radeon manpage to change it though
<rapha> Well, "working", that's of course not guaranteed since they are, after all, untested daily images. But they do have GNOME installed, yes.
<amd> oki.. I just want to test translations...
<amd> thx
<Ex-Cyber> actually, the xorg.conf manpage seems to suggest that the gamma-correction value is applied in the driver, so maybe that does it
<abi_> hi
<WillCooke> Ex-Cyber:  Sorry - beyond me now!
<abi_> i need help, everytime i try to play mp3 files with tythmbox y get: "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg."
<drqk_> how do i neble php in apache?
<LinuxJones> abi_, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Anubis> what happened to /dev/cdrom?
<Anubis> what happened to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0?
<abi_> LinuxJones, what do i need to find there?
<Anubis> what happened to /dev/dvd?
<LinuxJones> abi_, it's a guide that answers your question
<universal> could someone tell me what to do when Xine cannot open DVD? : it says cannoet find MRL (dvd:/
<abi_> LinuxJones, i'll read it
<Anubis> symlinks?
<Anubis> anybody?
<cindux> hey all
<Anubis> All CD-ROMs, whether SCSI, IDE or whatever, are placed under the /dev/cdroms hierarchy:
<Anubis> its not there
<kent> Anubis, dont the cd's get mounted automatic when you insert them? I belive it uses udev, so on insert.. it should work automatic,
<hybrid> hello
<universal> Anubis, could someone tell me what to do when Xine cannot open DVD? : it says cannoet find MRL (dvd:
<Juice-> hey, is there any app in ubuntu like apt-get
<Juice-> to get new packages
<LinuxJones> Juice-, there is apt-get
<Juice-> oh
<Juice-> cool
<LinuxJones> heh
<Juice-> :)
<Juice-> (Im a newbie in linux)
<LinuxJones> Juice-, synaptic gui front end is installed by default as well
<Juice-> Atleast semi-newbie
<Juice-> Nice
<sittisal> oh my god this ubuntu is great!
<sittisal> i switched from debian sarge to ubuntu in my notebook...
<LinuxJones> Juice-, you'll probably want to add the universe repository for additional software goodies
<Juice-> ok
<abi_> LinuxJones, ok, i've installed multimedia codecs: gstreamer0.8-plugins, now i listen mp3 files
<abi_> LinuxJones, thanks
<LinuxJones> abi_, NP :)
<abi_> LinuxJones, and now, to play mp4 files from itunes?
<Juice-> Is there a way i could switch the used language?
<drqk_> how do i neble php in apache?
<chromate> when configuring /etc/network/interfaces for logical interfaces, what is the easiest way to check simply if a wireless network exists?
<Anubis> universal, I'm in sorta the same boat
<Anubis> messed up rom symlinks
<LinuxJones> Juice-, you can switch at the GDM login screen under the session menu I think.
<Juice-> LinuxJones: Any suggestions, to how i can change the language ubuntu shows all in? I didnt chose english in the install, but i'd like english now
<andrewski> chromate: iwconfig?
<Juice-> Oh ok, i'll check
<cindux> Juice
<Juice-> Yes cindux
<cindux> I understand your a newb & well I am to mostly :P
<andrewski> Juice-: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cindux> if your interested in lesrning the "shell"
<Juice-> Ok =)
<cindux> which of course almost all linux users use
<cindux> check this site out
<chromate> andrewski: i'm configuring multiple logical interfaces for one physical interface; during the process of it automatically deciding which one to use, it needs to know if a wireless network exists. i cant really use iwconfig for that
<cindux> http://www.linuxcommand.org
<andrewski> chromate: oh, sorry; i have no idea. :)
<chromate> andrewski: thanks anyway =)
<Juice-> cindux: Thanks, i'll read on it
<tritium> Anubis, you never answered me last night.  Did you edit /etc/hdparm.conf?  Did it help?
<andrewski> is there any documentation on configuring boot services?  i'd like to figure out how to administer different runlevels and to see which services are running at any given time.
<lifeless> hi, I've tried rolling my own kernel, to add in fuse support, but it fails to read the root on boot. its got an initrd, which looks correct ...
<lifeless> any pointers ?
<tritium> andrewski, "man update-rc.d", and the Debian Policy Manual
<LinuxJones> andrewski, update-rc.d
<andrewski> tritium: thanks!
<tritium> yep :)
<andrewski> tritium: on the latter, why is there no ubuntu equivalent to much debian documentation?
<lifeless> For the curious, I've cross hcecked what I'm doing against hte howto, and it looks good. I didn't have this problem in debian, except whent he cramfs patch wasn't applied for some reason.
<tritium> andrewski, debian is over 10 years old.  ubuntu documentation is just starting up
<lifeless> AFAICT the buntu kernels come pre-patched, so I'm presuming thats not the problem.
<lifeless> *ubuntu*
<tritium> andrewski, and in many cases, the debian documentation is sufficient
<andrewski> tritium: ah.  and can i assume, when i'm referred to debian docs, that everything therein applies?
<tritium> andrewski, for the most part.  I'm sure there are exceptions.
<andrewski> ok.
<tritium> I'll be back
<lamont> lifeless: linux-source-2.6.10, add your patch there, and say 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot'
<lamont> or figure out the incantation that debian/rules is doing to build just one binary
<tritium> okay
<hikaru79> Where can I get the latest HOARY ISO?
<chromate> when configuring /etc/network/interfaces for multiple logical interfaces, the result of which to be determined by some mapping scheme, is it possible to set an interface to stop, and not go up?
<lifeless> lamont: 'make-kpkg'
<tritium> Anubis, ???
<lifeless> lamont: which is what our official Ubuntu doco says to use :)
<Rocha> Where can I get libdvdcss2? From multiverse?
<lamont> lifeless: ok.
<universal> Anubis, ohhh, thats not good, but would you tell me when the problem is fixed?
<hikaru79> Rocha, no
* lamont has never needed to build an ubuntu kernel outside of what's already in the package
<hikaru79> I think you have to get the merillat repository
<lifeless> lamont: yah, thanks for trying though ;)
<lifeless> I think I will have to fly east a little and beat up fabbioe
<lifeless> *fabbione*
<zul> lifeless: check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto if you just want to build for your arch
<lifeless> this lag is killing me
<jesse_132> I've gotten my bluetooth mouse to work, but when I try to use my apple bluetooth keyboard I get "Cannot create HID channel: "  then permission denied or feature not implimented ...  any clues?
<delphi> any ideas why the latest hoary live cd boots into a 640x480 gui on nvidia hardware, and then won't let you change the resolution?
<lifeless> zul - thats an interesting page.
<lifeless> zul: makes me wonder why we have two completely different ways to build kernels :)
<zul> lifeless: i use that when im building a kernel
<tritium> lifeless, back when I used to need to build kernels, I always used the debian way.
<tritium> But I don't need custom kernels anymore.
<phr0stbyte> When trying to burn a DVD through Gnome burn, my media is seen as a regular blank CD - Anyone know what is wrong?
<rohandhruva> hi all
<rohandhruva> jsut installed warty
<lifeless> tritium: if I beat up fabbione hard enough, neither will I.
<lifeless> tritium: he'll want to know that it works for me first though, I tihnk:)
<tritium> lifeless, good luck :)
<lifeless> its just fuse, which is in the -mm tree these days, or so I hear.
<phr0stbyte> Yay! Wacom drawing tablet is now working!!!
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> just installed warty
<linuxboy> I installed totem-xine to get my divx working. that worked. but it removed ubuntu-desktop..... whats that?
<da_bon_bon> will update to hoary.
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: ok, sounds like a plan.
<randabis> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<randabis> it's safe to remove
<da_bon_bon> andrewski, :)
<linuxboy> whats a meta-package?
<da_bon_bon> wtf isnt my sound card detected ?
<randabis> ...
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: well, it may be if you update to hoary; i dunno....
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i configure my sound ?
<linuxboy> randabis: whats a meta-package?
<andrewski> linuxboy: it's an empty package that depends on other packages.
<phr0stbyte> When trying to burn a DVD through Gnome burn, my media is seen as a regular blank CD - Anyone know what is wrong?
<linuxboy> andrewski: oic. why was it removed? Will i regret removing it in the future?
<linuxboy> Rocha: do you play dvds in linux?
<da_bon_bon> how do i configure my i810 onboard sound card ?
<andrewski> linuxboy: so for ubuntu-desktop, it has a specific list of dependencies: gnome, firefox, etc.  if, for example, i didn't want firefox, i could safely remove firefox, which would in turn remove ubuntu-desktop.  it's not a problem (the other packages are still installed); i just don't have *those specific packages* installed anymore. :)
<andrewski> linuxboy: make sense?
<IRCMonkey> hello ...
<IRCMonkey> i am new to Ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> please HELP me : how do i configure my i810 onboard sound card ?
<IRCMonkey> just downloaded the ISO and installed it
<andrewski> IRCMonkey: welcome. :)
<linuxboy> andrewski: when hoary comes out. Will i need ubuntu-desktop?
<fuglyRat> hi
<Rocha> linuxboy, with totem-xine
<fuglyRat> how do i do port fowarding? i just want all connections on port 80 to be forwarded to another machine on my lan
<andrewski> linuxboy: you never "need" it, that's exactly the point.  here's a scenario:
<linuxboy> andrewski: oic. instead of installing a whole bunch of packages, you just install ubuntu-desktop. It installs them all for you
<andrewski> linuxboy: exactly.
<BiteMeBill> da_bon_bon: see if this helps  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312&highlight=i810+onboard+sound
<IRCMonkey> how to configure GUI?
<linuxboy> Rocha: i installed that, but it says it cant play without libdvdcss
<andrewski> linuxboy: but, if you don't want a handful of packages that are there, it's not a problem to remove that metapackage.
<IRCMonkey> startx says no screens found
<hrdesalpes> hello all ,there are a french please for the help in ubutun?
<andrewski> IRCMonkey: you'll need to reconfigure X; is that a message you get by default, or did you mess with the configuration?
<linuxboy> andrewski: so, you could have ubuntu-server anu uuntu-desktop. both have a list of packages for that. server will have apache etc. desktop will have firefox etc
<andrewski> linuxboy: yes.
<website> hrdesalpes, go to #ubuntu-fr
<IRCMonkey> got it by default
<hrdesalpes> thanks you
<IRCMonkey> it tries to start gnome and says some fatal error
<andrewski> IRCMonkey: and you're on warty, right?
<linuxboy> Rocha: An error occured. The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<IRCMonkey> yeah
<da_bon_bon> BiteMeBill, thanks. do i need to restart after this ?
<linuxboy> Rocha: should i log out and in again?
<andrewski> IRCMonkey: xfree-config, i think (i don't have the command on my system).
<Rocha> linuxboy, install libdvdcss2
<IRCMonkey> the same prob i had with FreeBSD also ..but it somehow is starting X now
<linuxboy> Rocha: done. doesnt hel
<linuxboy> Rocha: done. doesnt help
<tritium> randabis, hola
<Juice-> Back. How can i scroll up to see old text in console using irssi? is it shift+pg up?
<andrewski> IRCMonkey: well, don't ask questions and enjoy X! :P
<IRCMonkey> it is XFree86 -config
<Rocha> linuxboy, close totem and open it agani
<randabis> hi tritium :)
<IRCMonkey> but that is only on BSD, not with Ubuntu
<linuxboy> Rocha: doesnt help
<tritium> randabis, sunny day in Houston?
<Rocha> Strange
<rapha> Hey, who made the Ubuntu GDM screen?
<rapha> I'd like to copy it for a GRUB screen, but I've no idea how to do that "glowing" effect in GIMP
<LinuxJones> rapha, Jeff Waugh I think
<linuxboy> Rocha: i have totem-gstreame and totem-xine installed
<delphi> anyone go the latest live cd to work correctly with an nvidia graphics cards?
<BiteMeBill> da_bon_bon: it says to.
<Phr0stByte> When trying to burn a DVD through Gnome burn, my media is seen as a regular blank CD - Anyone know what is wrong?
<randabis> tritium, looks to be cloudy...haven't been outside yet but I see out the window
<linuxboy> Rocha: what you got installed
<Rocha> linuxboy, i can't remember
<linuxboy> Rocha: do a  dpkg -l | grep totem
<linuxboy> Juice-: pgup for irssi
<fuglyRat> how do i do port fowarding? i just want all connections on port 80 to be forwarded to another machine on my lan
<goldfish> fuglyRat: Read your router manual.
<Rocha> linuxboy, i'm not on ubuntu warty, i'm in hoary
<fuglyRat> my router is retarded and ignores rules sometimes, i have to do it on my local machine
<goldfish> oh right
<Rocha> linuxboy, i must have two versions because ubuntu cd doesn't support upgrade
<linuxboy> Rocha: oic. hmmm...
<linuxboy> Rocha: ubuntu cd doesn't support upgrade
<linuxboy> Rocha: ?
<fuglyRat> is it easy to do?
<fuglyRat> like in windows
<Rocha> linuxboy, nop, i must install it to a new partition
<linuxboy> Rocha: can i upgrade my warty to hoary when hoary comes out?
<Rocha> At least array-2, it's what i have installed
<jk> linuxboy: yes
<Rocha> linuxboy, with apt-get yes
<rapha> Change everything from "warty" to "hoary" in synaptic's sources, then update, then upgrade.
<rapha> A couple of mouseclicks and keystrokes.
<Rocha> linuxboy, but i can't use apt-get (dialup)
<linuxboy> Rocha: oic
<randabis> I already use hoary...heh not in ubuntu right now though
<linuxboy> rapha: i want to upgrade only when the hoary cd comes out
<randabis> using gentoo
<rapha> Well, then just make the Hoary CD the only package source
<da_bon_bon> hey, who had given me the link for my i810 onboard audio problem ?
<linuxboy> rapha: it wont break anything?
<LinuxJones> fuglyRat, firestarter can do port forwarding
<Zotnix> I imagine not an entirely appropriate place to ask, but since there are developers lurking: Is C# good and does anyone know a good "tutorial/help" site not necessarily MS specific?
<Scognito> hi
<IRCMonkey> can anyone tel me how to get GUI up and running? i'm new to ubuntu and i just installed it
<LinuxJones> fuglyRat, >> http://security.linux.com/security/05/01/03/2250258.shtml?tid=49&tid=47&tid=35
<andrewski> Zotnix: #c#
<Scognito> why http://www.getsweaaa.com is no more usable for getting mono?
<andrewski> IRCMonkey: did you get X working?
<randabis> I wonder if there's a way to prevent ubuntu from editing my menu.lst when a new kernel is installed/updated
<linuxboy> Rocha: for the record. logging in and out fixed the DVD issue :)
<IRCMonkey> no
<LinuxJones> IRCMonkey, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<linuxboy> Rocha: i mean out and in
<IRCMonkey> what does dpkg do?
<Rocha> linuxboy, cool :)
<andrewski> IRCMonkey: a lot. :)
<Zotnix> andrewski, thanks. Searching for c# in xchat produces every room with a c in it.
<randabis> I have my menu.lst set a certain way for gentoo and ubuntu to co-exist and ubuntu's script messes it up
<andrewski> Zotnix: i just searched in xchat also. :)
<randabis> it makes ubuntu try to run my gentoo kernel lol
<andrewski> Zotnix: which version?
<Zotnix> Latest.
<Zotnix> Oh... dug
<Zotnix> duh*
<IRCMonkey> ok ... thanks guys .. wil try it out and tel u.
<andrewski> 2.4.1?
<Zotnix> Was searching wrong server.
<Zotnix> :p
<andrewski> Zotnix: hehe.
<Zotnix> Yep
<cindux> hrm
<cindux> stupid question but does the "ls" command list files & dirs only in the current directory?
<randabis> hmm...maybe I could use grub.conf instead of menu.lst
<cindux> or could i do ls & then a directory
<cindux> and it would list them as well
<speel> cindux: yea
<cindux> oh neato = /
<speel> liek you could go to cd /home/username
<fuglyRat> ta linuxjones
<speel> and then just type ls to see whats in it
<Rocha> bye ppl
<Rocha> with dial up, i just can't upgrade this thing
<da_bon_bon> i am screwed.
<Rocha> It's better to install array-4
<Rocha> bye
<da_bon_bon> before logging in i hear the sounds, but once i log in the osund stops working.
<da_bon_bon> why ?
<cindux> do you mean just cut off ?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: hmm... logging into gnome?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: yes.
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: at the prompt i hear the drum sound
<polli> can anyone tell me in what package the man pages for C are?
<andrewski> did you check your sound settings in gnome?
<da_bon_bon> but not after logging in :(
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: where do i check ?
<da_bon_bon> polli: build-essential
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: gnome control center
<WillCooke> How do I change the size of the icons on the desktop in Gnome?  And, can I change the size of the window title bars to make them a bit thinner.
<da_bon_bon> should esd be enabled or disabled ?
<WillCooke> I'm running a desktop at 1024x768 and it's a bit squashed
<polli> da_bon_bon: no, they were not
<andrewski> WillCooke: for the title bars, you'd have to change your theme
<da_bon_bon> polli: no idea then.
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: enabled.
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: it is. strange that only after logging i cant hear! :(
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: i dunno; try starting it manually and see if there's any output in a term window.
<Phr0stByte> When I try to burn a DVD from Gnome, the DVD disk is seen as a CD-R disk - ANyone know what is wrong?
<WillCooke> andrewski, Though so.  Thanks
<fuglyRat> hmm
<fuglyRat> firestarter doesn't seem to work properly
<fuglyRat> connectiosn just timeout
<fuglyRat> ah there it goes
<da_bon_bon> does ubuntu use udev to clean up the dev file system ?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: warty, no.  hoary, yes.
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: i had to do "chmod 777 /dev/dsp" now esd is fine, but still volume control says no mixer els.
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: hmm, you on hoary?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: warty/
<da_bon_bon> ok, now gnome cant use sounds - other apps can
<polli> da_bon_bon: manpages-dev
<da_bon_bon> i brb
<andrewski> tritium: for the runlevels bit, would i find which runlevels are used by what in the debian policy manual?
<tritium> andrewski, I believe so.
<andrewski> where can i find it?
<andrewski> locally or on the internet?
<tritium> andrewski, "sudo apt-get install debian-policy"
<fuglyRat> when i middle click a tab in firefox it seems to load a url from my clipboard, but i've disabled middleclick.paste. is there something else that might be casuing this?
<vi11e> Hello, Anyone here with updated and edited source.list for hoary?
<osvaldo> Hello, anyone got a link to a tutorial on how to get sound working on ubuntu?
<andrewski> tritium: ok, thanks.
<tritium> andrewski, sure :)
<goedson> I've just tried to upgrade my machine from warty to hoary and I'm not able to boot it anymore.
<godo> osvaldo, http://ubuntuguide.org
<goedson> It isn't possible to run any program when try to boot it.
<linuxboy> How do I play wmv files in ubuntu?
<fuglyRat> mplayer is good
<goedson> I get "Can't run /sbin/shutdown" when I hit CTRL+ALT+DEL on the console.
<osvaldo> godo, Thanks.
<linuxboy> How do I play wmv files in ubuntu with totem?
<goedson> Any ideas?
<vi11e> linuxboy, just play them
<fuglyRat> it won't play drm ones
<vi11e> you need to apt-get the codecs first
<linuxboy> vi11e: good idea!!! pity they dont work
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: well, do this to help me - what group is a standard ubuntu user a part of ?
<linuxboy> vi11e: whats the package noame for the codecs?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: uh... h/o a sec.
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: sure
<godo> w32codecs
<vi11e> I don\t remember... I just installed ubuntu... they should update that info to the ubuntuguide website
<linuxboy> godo: what source?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: pm me if thats better.
<usual> daniels, I still have issues in hoary with double clicking on folders in nautilus and X crashes, did you tell me before why that was? I can't remember
<godo> apt-get install w32codecs
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: no, we can keep it here.  i don't really know, but for audio problems, there's the audio group. :)
<godo> nerim
<linuxboy> godo: thanx
<vi11e> Can someone with ubuntu hoary please gedit his source.list and make it a text file and upload it ?
<dv[bteg] > i'm in the middle of an install and i need to change the network settings.  I have a rogue DHCPD server on the network which is giving ubuntu the wrong information, but because ubuntu gets information it decides its all good, but I cant figure out how to change the settings (gateway & dns specifically)
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: well, i had to login to recovery mode to create the user
<andrewski> vi11e: ubuntuguide.org
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: ok, here:
<godo> linuxboy, ubuntuguid.org
<godo> ubuntuguide.org
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: go on.
<osvaldo> godo, There's no section on sound there.
<godo> look in the wiki
<osvaldo> anyone know how to get sound  going on ubuntu
<goedson> Now, I can mount its root partition in my Debian system. But I get this when trying to access it:
<osvaldo> all ready did
<vi11e> andrewski, there are only source.list for warty and it doesn't include all the good libraries
<andrewski> my normal user is in dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, video, plugdev, lpadmin, and scanner.  (there's also a group with my username with no members.)
<goedson> [14:22:04] [goedson@glomps:/mnt] ->LC_ALL=C sudo ls
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: thats all ?
<goedson> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<goedson> [14:23:38] [goedson@glomps:/mnt] ->
<andrewski> vi11e: what good libraries?  and you can change 'warty' to 'hoary'.
<goedson> It's an XFS partition.
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: yes.
<linuxboy> godo: it kinda works. But the sound is broken. Any clues?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: do you think i should have more?
<cindux> damnt ><
<vi11e> well.. last time I installed hoary, few days ago, some dude sent me his libraries and it had lots of different ones
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: i dunno.
<cindux> Anyone know why Ubuntu won't read my floppies
<cindux> er..
<godo> linuxboy, maibe another knows the fix
<cindux> it used to be able to read my floppies with a few .txt & .html files on them
<vi11e> I guess I have to live with those then
<cindux> and those same floppies cant be read
<linuxboy> godo: the audio codec in the file is MS Windows Media Audio 2 (ffmpeg)
<andrewski> vi11e: ok, well, there are other repositories out there, but i don't use them. :)
<godo> apt-get ffmpeg
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: do me a favour, please post your /etc/group file somewhere on the net - www.yousendit.com or www.pastebin.com
<fuglyRat> anyone else getting flooded with "paypal flagged acount" scams?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: why do you need it?  you can set up your user automagically.
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: how ?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: man adduser
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: i did that, but didnt work. please post /etc/group
<Petteri> Hello everybody
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: how are you invoking it?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: see, during install due to display coruption i couldnt put my username in correct, so after isntall i booted into recovery and used adduser
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: right.  what are you typing in?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: adduser rohandhruva
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: oh, you need a bit more than that. :)
<da_bon_bon> what ?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: did you read the manpage?
<da_bon_bon> no.
<andrewski> :)
<da_bon_bon> can u please /tell/ ?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: i'm doing other things now and am not going to interpret the manpage for you, sorry.  (i'd have to look there myself.)
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: take a stab and post back here before you run it.
<da_bon_bon> but, can u post ur etc/group ?
<cindux> Could someone help me witha wierd floppy problem ?
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: i don't see how it'd help; you'd still need to run adduser to get a home dir, a shell, etc....
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: i am rohandhruva user have the shell home dir nice. jsut dont have group perms.
<ferris> after I install a program, how do I get an icon in the menu. currently, I have to go to /usr/bin/ or use the command line
<andrewski> oh, then you'd just need to run adduser. :)
<andrewski> you can specify group membership there.
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: adduser. ?
<da_bon_bon> whats that ?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: u dont get me. i dont have permissions for /myself/
<andrewski> wait, do you have a user already?
<da_bon_bon> yes.
<da_bon_bon> i am that user and i dont have the permissons.
<andrewski> ah.  do you have a group called rohandhruva?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: yes.
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: and have you added rohandhruva to the other groups, like the ones i mentioned?
<vi11e> hmm, what's wrong with the apt-get... it refuses to update.... it tries to say some packages are broken or something
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: no, thats what i want the file for.
<afonit> ville: if packages are broken, you must fix them first, before it will update
<da_bon_bon> vi11e: apt-get update
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: yes, but why would by file help?  try `man group`
<vi11e> just did that
<andrewski> vi11e: and what did it say?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: it will help.
<afonit> ville:  on bottom left of synaptic, click on the button that says 'custom'
<afonit> it will show you the broken packeges on the left
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: sheesh. can u jsut post it ? i am no newbie :)
<afonit> you have to uninstall them, then reinstall
<vi11e> ok
<andrewski> da_bon_bon: then you should have no trouble reading the manpage.
<ferris> how do i create a link to a program, so that i can access it through the menu
<ferris> ?
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: ok.. can u post it or no
<da_bon_bon> ?
<universal> can someone help me with my xine playing dvd's?
<da_bon_bon> universal: yes ?
<dejavu> ppl  need some help with nautilis
<universal> da_bon_bon,  ok its because there is some problems with my symlinks i think
<universal> da_bon_bon, xine cannot read eml:dvd
<dejavu> when i open a mount a FAT drive and open it from the nautilis it shows  directories/folders as  files !
<universal> what shall i write to set the corret symlink from dvd, to fstab?
<da_bon_bon> am i alive
<da_bon_bon> can i be heard ?
<bascule> pardon?
<bascule> wanted spoon-fed
<dejavu> when i open a mount a FAT drive and open it from the nautilis it shows  directories/folders as  files !  how can i make emm look like folders ?
<bascule> change your Icon theme maybe, is that it?
<universal> can someone helt me with xine?
<mjg59> dejavu: How did you mount the drive?
<bascule> what's wrong woth it?
<universal> me?
<rapha> Goddamn it
<rapha> Has anyone here had any experience setting up bootsplash
<bascule> universal: yes you
<vi11e> synapcsis  shows no broken packages.. afonit andrewski and apt-get gives these messages: http://vk0.dk/vkprivupload/rfyybhtt/error.txt
<dejavu> mjg59: with simple mount command   like ...  "mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/winc"
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: hey, sorry for my rude behaviour
<mjg59> dejavu: Right. You used sudo?
<mjg59> In that case, the files won't be readable by your normal user
<universal> ok, xine says no input plugin available to handle DVD
<da_bon_bon> andrewski: can u please atleast tell me which groups u r in again ?
<dejavu> mjg59: umm dont think so !
<universal> bascule, maybe MRL syntax is wrong
<bascule> universal: libdvdcss2
<bascule> libdvdread
<mjg59> dejavu: Try mount -oumask=000 /dev/hda3 /mnt/winc
<deepsight> hello, has anyone tried to install vmware on ubuntu?
<dejavu> mjg59: wait lemme try !
<bascule> universal: put the dvd in, hit the dvd button on xine, that is it
<malte`> hi, how can i tell my bash i want color in my xterms? (the xterm-color thing)
<universal> i tried, but i think it has something to do with the symlink etc/fstab
<bascule> ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd <-- something like that
<vjaz> Hm... I upgraded from Warty to Hoary and I now noticed a little detail. The mouse cursor has changed to the X11 default. Anyone know how to change it?
<vjaz> (Yes I know it's silly.)
<vi11e> afonit, andrewski  probably I am missing some libraries even as I imported all the libraries at ubuntuguide.org because I am still capable installing some other things with apt-get
<malte`> vjaz, install gcursor from the universe repository
<malte`> and use the nice pinux ubuntu cursor theme :)
<vjaz> malte`, Is that necessary then?
<deepsight> has someone vmware installed in ubuntu?
<vjaz> malte`, How does it work in Warty?
* tritium must go help his wife, or else...
<dejavu> mjg59: hey it works :) ... thats  dude !  but what was the diff ?
<cindux> does /bin = /binaries?
<cindux> <newb :(
<malte`> vjaz, we (hoary users) have the boring core theme for a bug in the themes
<universal> bascule, ok, then how to remove the xine-386 ?
<vjaz> Ah, ok.
<malte`> you don't have mist gtk themes too, if you look there
<vi11e> or maybe not libraries.... I can't install many other things... but can install some things :
<bascule> apt-get remove <what-ever>
<malte`> so this is now the only workaround
<vjaz> :-/
<malte`> but i hope developers will adopt Pinux cursors instead of Jimmac's ones :)
<nesr> how do i setup my touchpad? only the mouse is affected in computer->DP->mouse (movement speed, acceleration etc.) ..
<universal> bascule, other ways?
<cindux> Pinux ?
<cindux> my friends working on Pynux :P
<universal> it cant find it as pat-get remoce
<malte`> heeh
<bascule> universal: what are you talking about, remove the package ... other ways ???
<universal> yes
<bascule> manually if you want, but no I won't help you do that
<bascule> package mangement system ... arguably the best one around .. other ways .. weird
<dejavu> how can i get  MP3 Support for ubuntu ?   and is there a better mp3 player + mp3 file manager  then xmmx ?
<dejavu> how can i get  MP3 Support for ubuntu ?   and is there a better mp3 player + mp3 file manager  then xmmx ?
<vjaz> malte`, Is the Pinux theme available from apt-get or do I need to install it manually? apt-cache search pinux found nothing so I guess it's not in universe at least
<bascule> is there an echo in here?
<vjaz> bascule, no
<vjaz> bascule, no
<mjg59> dejavu: The umask option tells it to make the files readable to everyone
<malte`> vjaz, www.gnome-look.org
<cindux> .. #linux told me i must register myself
<cindux> i dont know how :(
<cindux> ll
<plagerism> Can I use mplayer to convert video from one type to another??  And if so is there a tutorial somewhere to do so??
<bascule_bad_mood> RTFM freenode.net
<plagerism> I am currently attempting with transcode, however it doesnt seem to work
<cindux> ?
<plagerism> RTFM=READ THE F'N MANUAL
<plagerism> And SOrry wrong channel on my question
<malte`> RTFM it's worse than not answering...
<dejavu> mjg59:  thanks for the info dude !
<inc> sup peeps
<cindux> er
<cindux> lol
<krister> I want to enable a "dummy/virtual" disolay :0.1, how do i do this?
<bascule_bad_mood> malte`: depends where yoyr at really ...
<AlphaZero> anyone use Xine for dvd playback?
<bascule_bad_mood> malte`: RTFM http://www.freenode.net
<krister> i need this to get fullscreen magnification with gnome-mag/gnopernicus
<bascule_bad_mood> malte`: have yuou tried this http://www.freenode.net ?
<bascule_bad_mood> what is the difference?
<malte`> ok you're in a bad mood
<inc> damn pulled out the RTFM lol
<Cybodog> I have a user who is trying to update menus in ununtu, gnome desktop, I dont use gnome, how would he do that, to reflect new apps installed?
<bascule> these things pass quick sometimes :)#
<inc> most apps i've installed with apt put themselves into the menu system
<Cybodog> inc in gnome?
<inc> thats what ubuntu uses
<AlphaZero> restart gnome maybe?
* Cybodog usins xfce4
<Cybodog> I told him to use update-menus and restart, we will see
<inc> if he installed the app with apt-get then he just needs to restart gnome
<Cybodog> reports differntly
<inc> if he compiled it on his own then i would use the configuration editor
<Cybodog> let me check
<cindux> Is their any reason to update ubuntus kernel ?
<cindux> to 2.6.10 ?
<inc> bascule wanna take another wack at helping me get this damn sound working? lol
<inc> i dunno works ok for me right now cindux
<bascule> inc: nah I really need to go out, I mean *really* need too LOL
<inc> lol
<bascule> or I'll flame peole and stuff, not nice ..
<cindux> hm
<inc> burn baby burn
<bascule> cindux: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering <-- ther
<inc> hoary is nice but if my sound doesn't work i'm going to chuck it
<cindux> woah
<cindux> thankey :P
<bascule> np
<bascule> LOL
<bascule> read the rest of the FAQ, might find useful things there
<bascule> ;)
<inc> how much sleep you running on bascule?
<bascule> 5 hours
<AlphaZero> inc, did warty find your audio?
<inc> that should be enough hehe
<bascule> yeah, I need 3D people tonight
<inc> warty was playing cds
<Cybodog> inc, turn out he installed from a tar
<AlphaZero> ah ok, i was considering a dist-upgrade, but wont til its stable i guess
<kalandor> re all, has anybody an idea why cannot scan with xsane as normal user? I mean it does not see the scanner as a user, only as root, the device is a Canon Lide 20
<inc> cybodog: try the configuration editor
<AlphaZero> I got my dvd playback working with mPlayer but not anything else
<inc> alphazero: my sound wasn't 100% before the upgrade but my wifi card was working and still does
<cindux> woo registered
<Cybodog> just told him that inc, what is the path to the configuration editor?
<inc> he on warty or hoary
<AlphaZero> my sound is partially working now, but fine when i use different codecs for different playback options
<AlphaZero> in mPlayer
<Cybodog> inc warty
<AlphaZero> in Xine, dvd playback doesnt work at all at the moment
<inc> apps> system tools> config editor
<Cybodog> ty
<cindux> er
<AlphaZero> where do I edit the config for autoplay on a device?
<cindux> er anyone know where the passwd file is in ubuntu?
<cindux> I tried /etc/passwd
<inc> you sure it's not there?
<inc> i got one
<bascule> cindux: you have no plaintest version of yuor password /etc/shadow has an md5 sum of it
<bascule> md5 sum hash thingy algorithim scrambled whats it
<AngryClip> what does bad superblock on /dev/hdc mean?
<marjan> what is the name of package repository which has functioning k3b?
<marjan> the main repository has k3b without k3bsetup2
<marjan> so you can not setup up k3b
<sig_ubuntu> marcus|: go to k3b.com and get thepackage manually
<sig_ubuntu> k3b.org or whatever it is
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, why???
<cindux> oh
<dud> prolly k3b.sf.net
<marjan> there should be a package repository which has k3b
<marjan> or should i do it for gnome too???
<marjan> rofl
<marjan> or do you know any alternative for k3b which is as good?
<sig_ubuntu> gtoaster
<marjan> i have not found any gnome program which good enough
<marjan> gtoaster should be degubbed first
<krister> are XF86Config and XF86Config-4 the same?
<sig_ubuntu> gtoaster is good
<sig_ubuntu> marcus|: here...
<sig_ubuntu> http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/  <- an equivelent to k3b for gnome
<plagerism> Whos the guy in here that can get stuff done as far as the amd64 port??
<rubixXx> how can i change the owner of hda5 i mounted...i tried chown but it said permission denied as root
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, is it stable?
<sig_ubuntu> http://www.coaster-burn.org/ <-- another one
<sig_ubuntu> get the stable package
<marjan> i saw a lot of programs
<marjan> but they are unusable
<marjan> and i have a wish to use cdrecord manually after i used them for 30 seconds
<ups> marjan: tried graveman?
<plagerism> marjan, I have k3bsetup
<sig_ubuntu> http://ubuntulinux.com/ <-- marjan
<ups> its in univesre
<marjan> plagerism, k3bsetup2
<marjan> plagerism, not k3bsetup
<plagerism> marjan, lol nevermind
<marjan> thx ppl
<marjan> :)
<plagerism> marjan there is a two??
<cindux> er im new to linux so noone betta get mad
<sig_ubuntu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker <-- marcus|
<sig_ubuntu> erer
<sig_ubuntu> marjan:
<cindux> bin is usually used for programs etc
<sig_ubuntu> read that link above
<rubixXx> how can i change the owner of hda5 i mounted...i tried chown but it said permission denied as root
<cindux> if I download something from the internet, should i install it within bin
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, thank you very very much :D
<sig_ubuntu> np
<rubixXx> cindux, depends on what you d/led
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, hmm it is only 0.3
<cindux> hm
<sig_ubuntu> thats ok
<sig_ubuntu> it is just starting, that wiki explains they asked for testers
<marjan> see
<sig_ubuntu> it looks like a really good burning app for cd/dvd
<marjan> my problem is i installing linux for total noob
<marjan> he needs a stable app
<marjan> which is very easy to use
<marjan> and he does not want to be a betatester
<sig_ubuntu> marjan: it is going to be fine
<rubixXx> marcus|, get mandrake
<rubixXx> marjan, get mandrake i mean, lol, its better for total newb
<marjan> rubixXx, i am upset of mandrake
<marjan> i like ubuntu it is very userfriendly
<marjan> ... after it is installed
<marjan> :D
<cindux> installation was easy for me, a linux newb
<cindux> just took a LONG time to install packages
<marjan> yes
<marjan> mandrake is easy to install
<marjan> and use
<marjan> but it is very unstable
<marjan> and it has little programs
<marjan> which you can install with urpmi
<sig_ubuntu> marjan: quit talking about little you know
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, what do you mean?
<sig_ubuntu> then just use nautilus if your so scared the program will blow up on you
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, cool how to do it?
<vjaz> Argh, anyone know how to make Totem-Xine use Esound?
<ferris> can i switch to kde desktop?
<ferris> if so, how?
<Riddell> ferris: certainly https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<sig_ubuntu> marjan: I'm using gnomebaker and I haven't had one single problem yet ok
<Xappe> install it
<ferris> ok
<ferris> thanks
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, then tell me please how to install it
<markus> Hi. Something changed on my Warty installation: I can't change the preferred application for the text editor anymore. It's set to "Kedit" for all Gnome-users, and it doesn't remember my changes ...?
<sig_ubuntu> marjan: ok dude one time and one time only, I thought you weren't a newb
<sig_ubuntu> first "gnomebaker" depends on cdda2wav so...
<oyaji> hiya everyone  :)
<sig_ubuntu> manually download gnomebaker_0.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<larsrohdin> hi! in nautilus there's an built-in cd/dvd burning funciton.. is there such a thing in Fluxbox?
<pestil> is Sir subterrific here?
<sig_ubuntu> then: apt-get cdda2wav
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, ok
<sig_ubuntu> then: dpkg -i gnomebaker_0.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<sig_ubuntu> thats it
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, sorry
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, i though it is in the repository
<sig_ubuntu> then run gnomebaker in a terminal
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, i wanted only that you give me the address of repository which has it
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, excuse me please
<sig_ubuntu> it isn't in repositories yet
<sig_ubuntu> for warty
<marjan> that was my only problem
<sig_ubuntu> so you'll have to do it this way until it is added
<sig_ubuntu> once it is added you can upgrade it
<marjan> thx
<pestil> what do I have to get to satisfy X includes?
<SeanQ> I know I asked this last night, but maybe I can get some different answers and some different perspectives: What makes Ubuntu better than Fedora Core 3 [IN YOUR OPINION] ?
<sig_ubuntu> better package management for 1
<larsrohdin> what program can i use to write to dvd-rw discs in Fluxbox?
<sig_ubuntu> and based off of debian
<Sniper^> is there to make an ubunty system in a LAN an ubdate server for all other ubuntu desktops fpr the LAN?
<vjaz> Anyone else had problems with no sound in Totem-Xine?
<SeanQ> sig_ubuntu, what if i told you I used Synaptic in FC3? [I do.] 
<jazzka> hi!
<kerignell> Sniper^: im sure thats possible, try google LAN repository o something
<jazzka> I can run the last hoary livecd from my dvd-rom drive,
<sig_ubuntu> then I'd say it probably isn't stable since it wasn't written for fedora and the fact that fedora doesn't support it and they even admit that.
<jazzka> but the installation setup says that no module for cd-rom can be found
<jazzka> howhow can I know wich module uses?
<SeanQ> sig_ubuntu, is it possible to use RPMs in Ubuntu as well as .deb's?
<sig_ubuntu> no
<sig_ubuntu> man dpkg
<sig_ubuntu> you can convert tar.gz to .deb's though
<sig_ubuntu> which you should be able to find anything in tar.gz
<Xappe> well you can convert rpms with alien
<sig_ubuntu> Xappe: yeah but why do that when you can do it from tar.gz
<sig_ubuntu> then your not using an rpm that was built specifically for fedora. redhat, mandrake etc...
<godo> i have had a dist-upgrade...and now i have no sound with the players
<Xappe> sig_ubuntu, well, sometimes the source isn't there...like for nonfree drivers and such
* sig_ubuntu away &
<godo> how to fix this
<sig_ubuntu> upgrade your sound godo
<sig_ubuntu> or reinstall it with apt-get
<godo> how to do it
<pestil> ok
<sig_ubuntu> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<godo> uupgradind sound?
<sig_ubuntu> --reinstall
<sig_ubuntu>               Re-Install packages that are already installed and at the newest
<sig_ubuntu>               version. Configuration Item: APT::Get::ReInstall.
<carlos> hello, its possible add debian repositories in ubuntu? and please, tell me  which ones..
<sig_ubuntu> might have broke on your dist-upgrade
<sig_ubuntu> I'm leaving now
* sig_ubuntu away &
<cblack> hrm. what's the name of the NetworkManager applet?
<carlos> i cant find in ubuntu repositories, some programs like cinelerra an others ....
<carlos>  hello, its possible add debian repositories in ubuntu? and please, tell me  which ones..please
<AngryClip> carlos: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Anubis> messed up rom symlinks
<Anubis> All CD-ROMs, whether SCSI, IDE or whatever, are placed under the /dev/cdroms hierarchy:
<Anubis> what happened to /dev/dvd?
<Anubis> what happened to /dev/cdrom?
<Anubis> what happened to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0?
<Anubis> symlinks?
<Anubis> broken rom device symlinks anybody?
<Anubis> I need dma on my cdroms @boot
<Anubis> you can
<Anubis> and
<Anubis> I don't know
<Gusto_> /dev/hdc ?
<Anubis> Gusto_, yeah
<Anubis> Gusto_, There needs to be a symlink to that no?
<carlos> <AngryClip> thanks but some  dependences of programs not find in this repositories for example mplayer .
<andrewski> Gusto_: but there are missing symlinks for programs that look specifically for /dev/cdrom.
<carlos> or amarok ...too
<AngryClip> you have to compile mplayer from source i belive
<AngryClip> look on the programs websites, some (e.g. wine) have there own repos that you can use
<Gusto_> i compiled mplayer from source
<Gusto_> works great
<inc> anyone know how to get over --no soundcard found-- ??
<carlos> oks i think the same
<andrewski> carlos: on which repository is mplayer?
<bascule> inc: compile your own kernel ;)
<carlos> a bit please
<inc> noooo
<bascule> inc: heh, takes practice, learn a *lot* about your machne and machines in general
<inc> yeah well fark this.. lol going back to damn small linux
<bascule> or hoary ..
<delltony> hi anyone happen to know off hand where in the wiki the extra repositories are? i added them before but forgot what they were :(
<inc> it was always good to me.. hope it takes me back
<[NikO] > hey
<carlos>  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<carlos> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<carlos> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<inc> 101
<AngryClip> oh no!
<[NikO] > i have some problems, could someone help me ?
<AngryClip> audioscrobbler does not have a plugin for zinc :(
<Anubis> alwasy just ask
<delltony> thats all of them?
<bascule> [NikO] : is it a sound card?
<[NikO] > i want to boot ubuntu on a external harddrive
<bascule> BIOS issue as much as anything, a boot floppy would simplify things
<[NikO] > i need to sleep the boot during 5 sec to have the usb drive reconised
<eskilo> how can i find out which version of a given library or app i have installed, or is available with apt-search?
<eskilo> apt-cache search..
<bascule> if your BIOS can't boot USB you are stuck, if it will could be OK, something I know *nothing* about
<carlos> bye to all
<eskilo> [NikO] :  are you from France?
<eskilo> [NikO] :  You need to sleep the boo _for_ five seconds.
<[NikO] > for the moment, the kernel launch, and after break /dev/console not found
<[NikO] > yes i m french
<eskilo> say "for" instead of "during".
<[NikO] > ok :)
<[NikO] > the bios boot usb
<bascule> 'for the duration' is OK too, for what that is worth ...
<[NikO] > there is some commande in boot linux to stand a little time
<eskilo> "for" means during the whole time.  "during" just means at some point or points, but not continuously through.  if i talked "during" a movie, that could mean that i just said a few things during the movie, not for the ENTIRE movie. :)
<[NikO] > k
<bascule> eskilo: are you German :)
<eskilo> now back to linux.
<eskilo> Nein.
<[NikO] > \o/
<eskilo> Ich bin zehr kleine.
<bascule> they have the reputation for speaking the best English in the World .. :)
<eskilo> hah
<asimo> I'm getting a XIO: fatal IO error 104  when ubutu trys to to load X, how do I debug this?
<andrewski> bascule: that's true; my english got much better as i took german in high school.
<[NikO] > so, i have error : PnPBios : unknow '0x' length '0' juste after kernel load
<eskilo> Und du bist nicht kleine.
<bascule> really, It was said at University if toy get 100% for an essay you are a) cheating b) German ;P
<eskilo> Ich haben keine geld.
<[NikO] > pivot_root = no such file or directory
<bascule> s/toy/you <-- god knows
<eskilo> lol
<[NikO] > some way to initrd > delay
<eskilo> how can i see which version of a lib i have installed?
<eskilo> when i try to upgrade libgcrypt, it says i need version 1.2.0..but i don't know which version i have now.
<bascule> dpkg -L libcrypt
<[NikO] > hum, it seem to be impossible
<eskilo> La plej bona lingvon kiun ni povus paroli estus i tiun.
<eskilo> bascule:  oh..i tried that earlier only i didn't use a * at the end..now i see i.
<eskilo> it
<eskilo> bascule:  does that only check for system-installed libraries?
<bascule> yes
<eskilo> bascule:  because i'm trying to compile from source.  do i need to copy those libs to /usr/local/lib?
<bascule> I know little of dpkg commands as yet I need to RTFM on them, new to the whole debian based business
<neofeed> is it normal that I see some of these [02\nAD]  fields?
<neofeed> http://mdot.mine.nu/~moritz/XSLCharMap.png (example)
<cblack> you can download marillat's mplayer debs.
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<bascule> eskilo: chances are you need -dev versions of the libraries
<cblack> aargh. wrong channel. hehe
<bascule> it's the usual way of binary distros
<serion> quick question.  how can i access my data files on my windows 2k install from a livecd?
<bascule> libcrypt-dev an so on
<eskilo> bascule:  okay.  but a local compile can see libs in both /usr/lib/ and /usr/local/lib right?
<bascule> it should check both in ./configure, there are also enviroment variables that are looked to
<maggijons> hey. how do I force k3b in ubuntu to realize that I have a combo cd burner?
<krister> I want to enable a "dummy/virtual" disolay :0.1, how do i do this? Is it /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 i have to edit?
<eskilo> the dev libs fixed everyhing bascule...thanks
<bascule> np
<AngryClip> hmmm, how comes when I ctrl + alt + f1 to another terminal all I get is a blank, black screen? I can still ctrl + alt +f7 into xfce
<[NikO] > nobody know how to sleep during 5 sec the boot ?
<Hymie> anyone get x.org evdev working?
<bascule> [NikO] : s/during/for ;P
* [NikO]  autoslap
<bascule> lol
* bascule looks into the pause for root fs problem
<[NikO] > if i try boot linux apci=false ?
<zombics> ther is a binary pack for ubuntu AMD64 of wine?
<Ribs> zombics: no
<Ribs> you should be okay with the i386 package, however
<zombics> Ribs, to compile it whold be better, no?
<Ribs> erm, no?
<Ribs> What do you hope to achieve by compiling it?
<arbeck> for some reason in rhythmbox I can't edit the tags of any of my .flac files, any ideas?
<zombics> Ribs, nothig....
<Ribs> So why bother compiling it/
<Ribs> ?
<bascule> [NikO] : http://www.simonf.com/usb/ <-- might be useful
<Xappe> finally a nice cursor again. got tired of waiting so I learned how to install one myself
<[NikO] > i read it before come here, i m linux noob :)
<cblack> anyone using NetworkManager in Hoary and managed to get the applet to show up?
<bascule> ah, it's a tricky procedure then, but it makes sense what is said, just rty it ... ;-/
<marjan> is there the newer kernel then 2.6.8.1 for warty?
<Ribs> marjan: not for Warty
<marjan> because otherway i can use k3b only as root
<marjan> or it recongises my burner only as reader
<rapha> When a package is so horribly broken that it can not be "apt-get remove"'d, how do you tell apt-get that the f*** you'll remove it yourself and it shall take it out of its database?
<sig_ubuntu> marjan: dude, change ownership permissions
<vjaz> join #ubuntu-fi
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, sure
<vjaz> orgh
<zombics> Ribs, wheere i can find the binary for wine?
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, they are correct
<marjan> sig_ubuntu, this is the problem with 2.6.8 kernel
<sig_ubuntu> apt-get --purge remove packagename rapha
<marjan> exec -o ls -l /dev/sr0
<marjan> brw-rw----    1 root     burning   11,   0 2005-02-12 18:51 /dev/sr0
<Ribs> zombics: The wine homepage, naturally
<marjan> crw-rw-rw-    1 root     cdrom     21,   0 2005-02-12 18:51 /dev/sg0
<marjan> marjan adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner burning
<Ribs> zombics: I forget how good Ubuntu's 32-bit support is, wine may not work
<rapha> Thx sig_ubuntu
<sig_ubuntu> rapha: did that work?
<rapha> Nope
<rapha> sig_ubuntu: It's still spewing out its errors and I can repeat the command over and over, it won't change.
<sig_ubuntu> odd
<rapha> Ya
<krister> i need this to work: For fullscreen mode, if you modify your XF86Config file (or XOrg.conf, on the newest
<krister> systems) to enable the 'dummy' (virtual) display on screen :0.1, then GNOME will use both
<eskilo> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't actually turn my computer off when i shut down, whereas in slackware it was no problem?
<krister> DISPLAYs and you can either run "magnifier -f -s:0.1 -t:0.0" or configure
<krister> gnopernicus to do fullscreen magnification using source :0.1 and target :0.0 (by editing
<krister> the 'default zoomer' from the gnopernicus magnification preferences dialog).
<rapha> Any other idea sig_ubuntu?
<delltony> where do you get wxPython so you can run python apps like bittornado?
<krister> but i do not know what do edit in the file
<zzyber> does dvdrip installs on ubuntu hoary?
<sig_ubuntu> rapha: when I get back later, I have to go now sorry
<rapha> zzyber: positive
<bascule> eskilo: kernel patches, mdk shut this thing down ubuntu doesn't nor does my custom
<rapha> Okay, thx anyways
<zzyber> rapha, i get dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14)
<rapha> zzyber: So install transcode then
<eskilo> kernel patches? is it worth the time?
<arbeck> Can someone suggest a good program for burning audio cd's?
<eskilo> zzyber:  you should use thoggen
<isah> plz, i need help. where can i set default sound device?
<zzyber> eskilo, what is thoggen?
<plagerism> arbeck, k3b
<rapha> eskilo: Yes, and what repository is it in?
<arbeck> plagerism, I was hoping for something other than k3b
<zzyber> eskilo, ah, you meen instead of dvdrip
<delltony> i had the smae problem with transcodes and all here read this it will help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7057.html
<godo> try gnomebaker
<serion> yo, anyone know how to mount my windows 2k hard drives while im running off a live cd
<godo> arbek
<plagerism> delltony, libavifile will be in hoary universe tomorrow, and you can pick up amd64 transcode from merillat
<krister> isah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base, maybe :)
<ups> zzyber: you'll need to add Marillat repo to get transcode/dvdrip to work
<zzyber> ups, i have marillat but it wont work?
<bascule> eskilo: probably not worth th time acpi=force is one I have heard work, but who knows ...
<eskilo> zzyber:  thoggen is a great dvd ripper app
<ups> zzyber: are u sure? does it give some gpg error?
<delltony> hoary borked me :(
<eskilo> and it encodes to theora!
<delltony> when i tried to upgrade it
<delltony> had to put warty bck on
<zzyber> eskilo, can i find thoggen in some repo?
<delltony> can someone help me get python working please
<zzyber> ups, i have ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<farruinn> delltony: what's the problem first?
<arbeck> godo: gnomebaker looks alright, but I really need something that does flac... so far the only thing I've found is serpentine
<farruinn> there's so much python in Ubuntu I would've thought it'd "just work"
<delltony> trying to get bittornado to run
<delltony> gives me the following error hang on
<ups> zzyber: did you do 'reload' in synaptic?
<AngryClip> delltony: azureus is much better btw :D
<godo> arbeck, ?
<delltony> well i have used both
<delltony> i like bittornado better just matter of opinion
<delltony> wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.
<farruinn> did you install bittornado through apt?
<eskilo> zzyber:  thoggen.net/download
<zzyber> ups, i get Depends: transcode but it is not going to be installed
<arbeck> godo, according to the gnomebaker site it does: WAV, MP3, and OGG... all my music is stored as FLAC
<zzyber> eskilo, checking
<ups> zzyber: yes, but did u do the reload?
<andrewski> how do i set my LANG and other variables system-wide?
<dud> andrewski, /etc/bash.bashrc
<delltony> so how do you get wxpython to install?
<dud> assuming you're using bash as your shell
<zzyber> ups, yes
<andrewski> dud: ok, thanks.  there's no general rc file that would be better suited for it?
<ups> zzyber: and it didnt give you some gpg warning message?
<serion> any1 know how to access my hard drive from a livecd?
<andrewski> serion: mount it?
<zzyber> ups, no gpg warning becouse i have installed marillat gpg key
<grogoreo> hi
<ups> zzyber: weird, i got it working today - and dvdrip installed fine
<ups> zzyber: alongwith transcode, ofcourse
<zzyber> ups, strange, do u use hoarty?
<grogoreo> I'm trying to add a new respository but there is an erorr when I select a new one from the 'Synaptic Package Manager' saying "stat (2 No such file or directory)" which is after the URL
<ups> zzyber: yes
<serion> andrewski, yeah, thats it
<serion> how do i do that?
<zzyber> ups, are u using marillat testing, unstable or stable?
<andrewski> serion: so there's no general rc?
<grogoreo> I basically want the universe respository to be active. even if I have to use the normal ubuntu one (which isnt working)
<ups> zzyber: unstable
<serion> nope
<andrewski> serion: hmm, what if another user wants to use a different shell?  i think that's a shortcoming; i'll file an enhancement bug in bugzilla.
<Morgenstjerne> did I understand the forums correctly in taht there is no way to install ubuntu from the livecd?
<serion> k
<zzyber> ups, can u send me your souce.list
<ups> zzyber: k, sec
<zzyber> ups
<zzyber> ups, now it works
<ups> hmm
<zzyber> ups, i did a apt-get -f install
<zzyber> ups, but thx anyway
<ceu> my scanner is unavailable to common user (only to root), it it's plugged at boot time. If I unplug and plug it, it works flawlessy (the file permissions in /proc/bus/usb/ are correct)
<ups> zzyber: np :)
<ceu> it that a know bug of warty?
* farruinn points ceu to bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<devo> Can someone help me with a Gnome problem I have with Ubuntu?  I wanted to consolidate the panel bars into one single one at the bottom of the page and thought I'd gotten everything migrated to just one bar (the one from the top moved to the bottom) but I found that I lost the ability to toggle between running applications.  Anyway of recovering that function short of a re-install?
<ups> farruinn: u mean bugzilla.ubuntu.com ;)
<farruinn> ups: yeah, that one :)
<umarmung> devo, add the windowlist to your panel
<bascule> devo: add window-switcher?
<bascule> umarmung: windowlist is the one yeah
<ups> farruinn: :)
<umarmung> bascule, well both can do what he wants...
<farruinn> I just installed warty on B&W G3 but I get a kernel panic after rebooting to finish the install.
<vi11e> how do I make permanent alias ? I have to save my alias command to which bash files?
<vi11e> Do I need to create a new file?
<farruinn> I get two lines before the panic: pivot_root: No such file or directory and /sbin/init: 429: cannot open dev/console: no such file
<farruinn> vi11e: .profile or .bashrc are both loaded
<farruinn> there may be advantages to putting it into one or the other but I've forgotten what they are
<Loppan> farruinn: looks like wrong root partition in grub.conf
<bascule> .bashrc is best cause it is used at all shells, login or not IIRC
<devo> umarmung and bascule: that did it.  sorta.  do I need to put it on all workspaces now?
<Loppan> farruinn: and is that an old world mac G3 you're talking about?
<zombics> whats the commad that will download all you need to compile a program?
<vi11e> I'll try
<farruinn> Loppan: no, B&W G3's are newworld
<bascule> devo: don't think so, but by default it only shows windows from current workspace
<Loppan> farruinn: darn, got an old world just sitting dead on my desktop :(
<speel> zombics: sudo apt-get build-essential*
<Loppan> farruinn: hoped that it would do for ubuntu, could always try I guess
<devo> bascule: it looks somehow different from the other setup.  I guess the space constraint makes it looks that way.
<devo> Anyhow, we're back in business.  Thanks, bascule and unarmung!
<farruinn> Loppan: I actually installed Ubuntu on an oldworld with less trouble than this =)
<Loppan> farruinn: ok, I'm heading for the iso download!
<bascule> could be, the windows seem to dynamically resize, after more apps have been open, the open ones get a smaller 'button' ..
<Loppan> farruinn: and I got that exact same message on a gentoommachine yesterday, turned out I wrote the wrong rootpartition in grub.conf
<farruinn> Loppan: check the InstallOnOldWorldMacs wiki page for instructions
<Loppan> farruinn: thanks, will do
<devo> bascule: yep.  that's it. i may just have to trim back on some of the buttons or make some drawers.
<bascule> different menu would be better drawers suck cause they only hold 2 things
<devo> I'm really liking Ubuntu.  This distro might be the tipping point for Linux on the desktop.
<coobra> hello ppl
<andrewski> devo: yes, it's very promising.
<flowerss> devo you're right.  It has a few rough edges but it's definitely a great start
<farruinn> ubuntu's the best desktop linux I've found
<zombics> speel, are you sure?
<coobra> do ubuntu suport 64 ??
<bascule> I think it's a good example of where linux is at, linux is tipping that way all the time, Ubuntu is a nice 'snapshot' of the latest advances
<zzyber> does gnomebaker burn iso and encode mp3?
<zombics> coobra, yea
<devo> Any word of what advances are planed for Hedgehog?
<flowerss> Ubuntu needs a default CD burner
<devo> Flowerss: yes, that's a major weakness.  and no easy install of mplayer.
<bascule> I got mplayer easy I think ...
<flowerss> devo yeah, although I usually use xine, which was easy enough to install.
<devo> I have another problem.  No sound with Totem when playing mpg.
<bascule> gstreamer0.8-mad might do it
<devo> I've been thinking of disabling esb (sp?)
<arbeck> slight problem... i rebooted my machine and my panel is gone!  how do it get it back??
<bascule> disable all gnome sounds IMO
<coobra> zombics:  ohhh isit in the forum i hawe been drinking some beers
<bascule> It's the only way to be sure ;)
<bascule> drum sounds are OK for about 10 mins, then they can dissappear
<devo> bascule: is that in the Gconf area that i've been considering tweaking?
<devo> under sounds
<bascule> nah just preferences sound
<bascule> tell it to shut-up :)
<Sniper^> i have a pc with an HPT external IDE controller, and it can not boot from CD, is there a way to start the ubunu install process from a floppy?
<devo> bascule: but I want it to speak.  :)  My Totem shows the video but has no sound.
* bascule wants to start a jackd campaign
<orospakr> Hi! I did a dist-upgrade on my ubuntu warty box the other day, and the samba daemons quit working. now all connections to them just time out. even `smbpasswd` run locally times out.. any thoughts? :)
<zombics> coobra, no problem ;) i'm not "fresh" myslef :P
<devo> orospakr: I did it the other day too.  All went well.  Maybe try again?
<bascule> devo: try killall esd, then restart totem
<orospakr> and, also, /etc/init.d/samba stop fails to actuallly kill all the esd daemons...
<orospakr> er
<orospakr> smbd.
<orospakr> devo, hmmm
<ertz> hello!...
<ceu> is this apt-conf line correct? "deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-backports main universe multiverse restricted"
<coobra> zombics: heh your nick is saying you are dead and walking so heheh
<ertz> i need a quick answer... i'm not a user of ubuntu linux, i just want to ask you if ubuntu warty includes QT?
<zenrox> ertz yes
<sladen> ertz: qt?
<zenrox> after you enable all the rpostires
<ertz> zenrox: thanks!... is it at least qt 3.2?
<sladen> ertz: Quicktime, or Qt as in KDE?
<zenrox> tho
<vjaz> ertz, not by default
<ertz> sladen: Qt as in KDE
<zenrox> ertz yes
<orospakr> it will be in the universe repository, afaik.
<coobra> Loppan: :)))
<devo> bascule: no dice with the killall esd and restart.  still no sound.
<ertz> ok, so in the default installations it's not included..
<zombics> coobra, i'm not dead yet.... but if i will go on like this i guss i dont have much time
<farruinn> should yaboot.conf show my master drive on the first ide bus as hdc?!
<bascule> devo: will rhtythmbox/xmms play mp3s
<ertz> will synaptic download and install qt correctly?
<dud> hoary has 3.3.3 of qt at the moment it seems
<sladen> devo: esdctl off  ;  esdctl on
<coobra> zombics: whit what hm computers or what :)
<sladen> farruinn: probably hda ?
<arbeck> Does anyone know how I can add a new panel to gnome? my panel dissapeared after reboot and I'm finding it very hard to function without it
<sladen> arbeck: have *all* the panels disappeared?
<zzyber> so does anyone have ati radeon working on ubuntu?
<devo> bascule: xmms plays streaming okay.  will have do d/l a mp3 to see on the other.
<arbeck> sladen: yes
<arbeck> sladen: i only had one to begin with though
<zombics> coobra, no... the shit i enter my body.... and linux does not help ^_^
<farruinn> sladen: that's what I would expect, but both the OS X and linux entrie are listed as being on hdc.  OS X will boot but not linux.
<GammaRay> ertz: did for me when I installed kword.
<sladen> arbeck: there's a race conditioin somewhere.  Alt-Ctrl-F2  login   and type   killall5
<sladen> arbeck: X will restart and hopefully it'll be already again
<coobra> zombics: hehehehehe lol true :P
<devo> sladen: is that two command line comments esdctl off and then esdctl on?
<bascule> if it streams mp3, I guess your ok but try apt-get install gstramer0.8-mad
<bascule> gstreamer*
<coobra> zombics:  well try a gentoo install then :P
<sladen> ertz: yes, synaptic/apt-get will install all the Qt/KDE stuff you need
<vi11e> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vi11e> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vi11e> is only available from another source
<ertz> thanks a lot guys!
<vi11e> humm
<sladen> devo: the ';' semi-colon means you can run the two commands one after each other on the same line
<devo> sladen: okay.  thanks.  will try.
<arbeck> sladen: that didn't do it
<sladen> vi11e: it's probably in multiverse (legally questionable stuff)
<sladen> arbeck: did X restart ?
<sladen> arbeck: or try   pkill -u $USER
<arbeck> sladen: yes, x restarted
<vi11e> sladen hmm, oh... where can I get a deb for that?
<devo> sladen: "esdctl not found"
<arbeck> let me try it again
<zombics> coobra, did it... loved gentoo.... and i found out its not so hard after every thing is working... but the install bhaaaa :( i wanted to insall it but i was too lazy after i got my new PC
<sladen> devo: sudo apt-get install esound-clients
<coobra> zombics: lol true
<froust> does anyone know how to use openoffice's autocomplete (it does it, i just don't know how to make it finish the word)
<bascule> return
<arbeck> sladen: my panel is still gone
<froust> bascule: thanks
<sladen> arbeck: arg.  I hadn't that a few times, but killing everything has normally sorted.  Is this warty of Hoary?
<arbeck> warty
<sladen> arbeck: and whilst it's an unusual request in the non-Windows world, have you tried a reboot?
<arbeck> yep... i just got back from one
<devo> sladen: installed and ran the off and on lines.  still totem runs with no sound.  just video
<farruinn> devo: use gxine, it's better than gstreamer really
<bascule> *much* better
<bascule> well it works ... :)
<umarmung> arbeck, start gnome-panel from a xterm
<umarmung> arbeck, and make sure there isn't a gnome-panel already running but not showing up -> pkill gnome-panel
<arbeck> it's telling me gnome-panel command not found
<umarmung> arbeck, you somehow managed to remove it? try to apt-get it again
<devo> bascule: gxine not found at the command line
<zombics> what's the best way to install wine on ubuntu 64-Bit?
<arbeck> EUREKA... i think I know what happened... i used synaptic to remove evolution, and I think it removed a whole bunch of stuff it shouldn't have
<bascule> xine
<bascule> if not apt-cache serch gxine
<Tomcat_> gxine is crashy for me. :o
<Tomcat_> Get xine-ui.
<devo> bascule: xine not found either.
<bascule> sudo apt-get install gxine
<zombics> Tomcat_, what are you trying to do?
<arbeck> umarmung, what is the package name?
<Tomcat_> zombics: To crash gxine? Just playing movies :)
<Tomcat_> zombics: It might have improved now though. Don't know... but it can't be too good if it crashes on a fresh Ubuntu install. :)
<bascule> Tomcat_: some people it's mplayer some xine ..
<bascule> just as well there is two really :)
<zombics> Tomcat_ i found kaffeine very good
<devo> bascule: gxine installed okay and worked fine until a seg fault.  :)
<devo> close but no cigar yet.  :)
<rubixXx> whats a nice fast filesystem for storing data
<bascule> OKFG, what can I say ...
<bascule> rubixXx: reiser
<zombics> rubixXx, ntfs :P
<rubixXx> alright, thanks
<rubixXx> what is faster though
* bascule goe out
<Neil3> reiser is aparantly faster
<Neil3> than ext3 is anyway
<devo> and tidier
<rubixXx> bascule, you kick it in #mandrake don't ya
* Neil3 asks himself why he is using ext3
* devo take his leave and thanks the assorted Ubuntu masses for their kind assistance
<auk__> hello
<speel> reiser isant dramaticly faster tho
<Neil3> hi
<Neil3> wooo the wind is howling outside tonight
* Neil3 closes the window
<scoon> WHAT A GREAT DAY
<scoon> yesterday i got the job of my dreams.
<scoon> and today.....
<Neil3> congrats scoon
<andrewski> scoon: congrats.
<Neil3> what do you do?
<scoon> today, rhythmbox read in all 20gigs of my music w/o crapping.
<Neil3> :)
<andrewski> scoon: lol, which is better?
<scoon> Neil3, i will be a lead perl developer for a bio-tech comp
<Neil3> nice one
<scoon> andrewski, i don't know.
<scoon> andrewski, sometimes i think i love rhythmbox as much as perl.
<andrewski> scoon: as i often mention, mpd!
<Neil3> had problems with rhythmbox myself
<Neil3> once i ditched esd it was just bad
<andrewski> scoon: not to discourage rhythmbox or to start flames, but i find mpd is much much better. :)
<scoon> Neil3, as did I, even stopped using it for a while.
<scoon> andrewski, what is mpd ?
<Neil3> but i use totem-xine for everything
<Neil3> it just seems gstreamer stuff has trouble for me
<Neil3> maybe my cruddy sound card
<ghen> I apt-get'ed postgresql, but I can't find the binaries ... how can I list the files installed by a package?
<andrewski> scoon: music player daemon, runs as a system service and you control it with frontends (command line, GUI, PHP).  musicpd.org
<rubixXx> is there a way to "unmount" /dev/hda5
<Neil3> i got lm_sensors working too today :)
<ghen> rubixXx; what about umount /dev/hda5 ? :-)
<rubixXx> its not mounted
<rubixXx> but i don't wanna unmount it, i wanna have the device not in use so i can format the partition
<rubixXx> its on the same hdd i'm using to run the os tho
<scoon> andrewski, it looks cool.  i really like the interface of rhythmbox
<Neil3> ubuntu feels a lot faster than fedora on my system, now i'm thinking, would gentoo be even quicker?
<scoon> Neil3, let me give you some advice
<rubixXx> Neil3, no
<scoon> Neil3, i am a recovering emerge-a-holic
<rubixXx> Neil3, gentoo has to be uberfast because you getta compile everything
<scoon> rubixXx, no.
<rubixXx> it was a joke
<scoon> rubixXx, not by a long shot
<scoon> rubenv, sweet.
<scoon> sorry
<andrewski> scoon: yeah, i used it for a while, but i find that gmpc (the GTK frontend) is good.
<Neil3> so it wouldnt give a performance boost?
<Neil3> i did a bunch of tweaking here
<rubixXx> Neil3, yea, but it takes a long time to install
<Neil3> hdparm, k7 kernel etc
<scoon> Neil3, not really.  you would spend days getting gnome compiled before you could even use it.
<Neil3> and prelink works well with ubuntu so far
<scoon> the truth of the matter is for compiling, emerege is a very cool, albiet addicting, tool.
<scoon> but the idea of compiling everything is a drag
<andrewski> Neil3: what's prelink?
<scoon> oh and addicting.
<Neil3> yeah i can see the appeal of compiling everything so its specially for you
<andrewski> scoon: yes, exactly.
<scoon> not worth it tho.
<andrewski> yup.
<Neil3> prelink prelinks libraries and binaries or something for faster loading of programs
* andrewski just switched from gentoo.
<scoon> every once and a while i think about installing it over this.
<scoon> but then just don't
<andrewski> Neil3: memory-intensive?
<Neil3> not at all
<scoon> hoary pretty much quenches my thirsts for bleeding edge
<Neil3> its just something that runs once
<timothy> hey, I had the GRUB boot loader installed on my booting drive and was booting between two hard drives: one with windows and the other Ubunutu. I just reinstalled Windows and formatted the hdd that contained windows (and incidentally the GRUB boot loader). How can I reinstall GRUB/get back to my Ubuntu installation?
<andrewski> Neil3: wow, is there doc for setting it up?
<rubenv> scoon: ain't the first time someone does that :-)
<Neil3> and then again every midnight to link new stuff you might have installed
<sladen> timothy: sudo install-grub
<Neil3> sudo install prelink
<Neil3> then you have to edit a file
<timothy> sladen: how about from windows? because now I'm not quite sure how to get back into Ubuntu
<andrewski> Neil3: ok, i'll check it out.
<Neil3> lemme find the info
<andrewski> Neil3: that'd be great.
<sladen> timothy: stick the install CD, wait until you've set the keyboard settings,  Alt-F2 [Enter]  mount /dev/hdaX /sysinst ; chroot /bin/sh /sysinst ; install-grub
<Neil3> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971
<timothy> sladen: hdaX being the booting hard drive (windows)?
<sladen> timothy: being the partition with Ubuntu on it.  Eg  /dev/hda2
<Neil3> also
<Neil3> when you've installed prelink do
<Neil3> sudo oooprelink -f
<Olivier_54> yo
<Neil3> that speeds up openoffice
<andrewski> Neil3: and it just runs once (per day)?
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> and does nothing if you've installed or upgraded nothing in that time
<Neil3> just the first time you run it, it takes a little while to link everything
<sladen> Neil3: the increased link-bucket that Ubuntu compiles with means that it won't save as much as it will on other systems
<andrewski> Neil3: wow.
<andrewski> sladen: what's that mean?
<Neil3> i found ubuntu to be really quick without prelinking but i enabled it anyway
<Neil3> just to squeeze out that little bit extra
<sladen> andrewski: it means that Ubuntu is already faster than Gentoo to start with :)
<zenrox> prelink makes it faster in the long run
<Neil3> i notice things like evolution starting faster
<Neil3> and openoffice is really happy
<zenrox> notice mozilla firefox starting faster
<Morgenstjerne> install from live cd possible_
<Morgenstjerne> ?
<zenrox> s1amson,  hi
<andrewski> sladen: lol, heh.
<Neil3> yeah firefox starts quicker
<sladen> Morgenstjerne: no.  Use the install CD
<Neil3> most big apps do
<Neil3> gimp is really quick
<timothy> sladen: is that what I want to do even if the hard drive containing Ubuntu doesn't boot by default?
<sladen> Morgenstjerne: it's being floated as an idea for Hoary+1
<s1amson> 'lo zenrox
<Morgenstjerne> hehe
<andrewski> Neil3: i actually noticed slower performance in drawing windows (when closing, etc.) and with librsvg...
<Morgenstjerne> too late now >P
<sladen> timothy: you need to boot up and get to an ubuntu login somewhere, can you do that?
<timothy> sladen: see, I'm not exactly sure how to do that... would booting from the CD help?
<Neil3> andrewski, is librsvg to do with prelinking?
<andrewski> Neil3: dunno.  i never messed with prelinking in gentoo, if that means anything.
<Neil3> ok
<zombics> sim icq crash after i am trying connect to my account :/
<Neil3> from what i gather its just a library for rendering vector graphics
<sladen> timothy: that is what I suggested from above.  You need to get to the console so you can run 'install-grub' somehow---one way of doing that is to boot from the install CD, drop to a console, mount you main Ubuntu partition and run it from there
<andrewski> Neil3: yes, and thusly draws any .svg files i use (icon themes, desktop backgrounds)... but more slowly in ubuntu than in gentoo, for me anyway.
<Neil3> ah
<Neil3> and theres no alternative?
<andrewski> Neil3: alternatives to librsvg?
<timothy> sladen: OK, thanks
<sladen> andrewski: rsvg is the main one used on Linux
<andrewski> sladen: that's what i'm talking about.  ??
<Neil3> ah dont worry andrewski that was a stupid question from me
<timothy> i tried to mount my partition but it doesn't have anything in /etc/fstab except /dev/floppy/0 (though I don't even have a floppy drive installed).
<cowbud> anyone have evolution alerts working without evolution being loaded?
<bestadvocate> hey guys the nvidia driver in hoary is acting buggy where can I report the bug?
<bestadvocate> actually cowbud. evolution still isnt working on my hoary cpu
<mjg59> bestadvocate: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org , but if it's actually a bug in the driver itself it'll have to end up being forwarded to nvidia
<mjg59> (If we had the source code, we'd stand some chance of being able to fix bugs ourselves, but...)
<bestadvocate> :-]   mig59 yah, i feel kind of guilty for running the driver in the first place
<mjg59> Some problems with the nvidia driver are due to kernel or X bugs, so it's worth reporting
<vixus> Hi.
<AlphaXero> if i install kde through apt, will that screw with gnome?
<vixus> How do I have a different wallpaper on each desktop?
<bestadvocate> oh if you find that out vixus tell me
<vixus> I used to be able to do it on GNOME
<AlphaXero> just wondering cause i wANted to play with kde too
<vixus> It seemes to have disappeared with ubuntu.
<vixus> Ubuntu rocks by the way... easiest linux install ever
<bestadvocate> vixus: probobly part of the simplification and minimalization efforts
<Neil3> yeah i found the install to be easy
<ep6678> Which repos should I enable to hoary for the most stable unstable release?
<Neil3> a little bland and minimal though
<andrewski> ep6678: ubuntuguide.org; the reps there are good.
<bestadvocate> vixus im going to search the packages in the synaptic
<vixus> No, actually it's gnome's fault
<vixus> Gnome doesn't have different-wallpaper support.
<vixus> KDE does.
<Neil3> ep6678, i'm using the ones from www.ubuntuguide.org
<AlphaXero> neil, definitely needs a little customizing for sure
<blk> what kind of patches are applied to ubuntu kernels?
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> but its really quick
<timothy> can someone help me access my Ubuntu installation via the installation disk's boot ?
<AlphaXero> also a built-in dvd playback or easy setup of dvd playback would be nice
<Neil3> and i like how it can download updates for you during the install
<vixus> So it's not possible bestadvocate.
<AlphaXero> so anyone think installing kde is a bad idea for gnome?
<bestadvocate> vixus: bummer, not even with third party aps?
<andrewski> AlphaXero: why would it be?
<vixus> I don't know about that.
<vixus> I don't want to slow-down and mess up my system with 3rd party stuff however.
<ep6678> How did the upgrade go for anyone?
<vixus> Hell, you could even grab the gnome source and do it yourself. :D
<ep6678> I did it earlier, had problems, where my gui wouldn't start at all.
<AlphaXero> <---noob
<bestadvocate> vixus: this seems like the kind of thing that someone would have scratched the itch for
<vixus> Anyone managed to get HL2 working on linux? XD
<speel> ep6678: up grade?
<ep6678> where are the gui config settings?  is the the X11 blah blah?
<vixus> well, better get looking bestadvocate.
<ep6678> Well, going from warty to hoary
<speel> oo ok
<andrewski> AlphaXero: oh. :)  yeah, go for it.  the only downfall i can think of is that your gnome and kde menus will show all apps from either, but that's not too big a deal.
<timothy> can someone help me install GRUB from the ubuntu boot disk?
<AlphaXero> ah ok, thanks andrew
<andrewski> AlphaXero: sure thing.
<AlphaXero> just wanted to make sure my curiosity wouldnt kill the gnome
<vixus> bestadvocate: Tell me if you find anything.
<andrewski> AlphaXero: oh, one more thing: i wouldn't install gtk-qt; i tried it and found that the only way to get my gtk back was to uninstall kde entirely. :)
<vixus> ok. How do i get my ubuntu root password?
<andrewski> vixus: sudo passwd root
<GammaRay> vixus: ubuntu has root disabled by default
<vixus> well, how do I enable it?
<vixus> or start a root terminal?
<GammaRay> vixus: what he just said
<blk> vixus: enter "sudo passwd root"
<GammaRay> vixus: sudo -s
<vixus> :o
<vixus> ok
<cindux> = /
<vixus> blk: It asks for my password.
<vixus> what do i put in?
<AlphaXero> oh, i just did a spt-get install kde, which i assume is everything
<blk> vixus: entere your user-password
<AlphaXero> apt*
<speel> vixus: what ever you set for your name is the root password
<GammaRay> vixus: sudo -s will start a root terminal, without enabling root
<andrewski> vixus: your user password, then it will ask for the new root password
<vixus> ok
<vixus> thanks
<vi111e> how do I unmount my cd-rom drive if it keeps saying that it is busy?
<cindux> hm
<cindux> on the desktop right click it
<cindux> then press Ejeect
<vi111e> it says it is busy
<AlphaXero> i'll just cancel the kde install then
<GammaRay> vixus: use lsof to find out how it's busy and kill the offending process
<Loppan> vi111e: sudo fuser -k /mnt/cdrom
<speel> villle: close any folders that might be using it
<vixus> i did't ask that
<blk> is it possible to start firestarter at bootup (since i need root-pwd. for it's startup, setuid didn't help) - i think firestarter is started since it's a daemon, but the control-applet isn't and i'd like to have it
<vixus> villle did
<vixus> :D
<vi111e> no folders open
<hector_> GammaRay where can i get some help i see that you're a kind of busy and u have a little problem i don't remember my root password what can i do???
<vixus> hmm, no Firefox 1.0 for ubuntu?
<hector_> *i have a litlle problem
<GammaRay> vi111e: use lsof to find out how it's busy and kill the offending process
<andrewski> vixus: warty or hoary?
<vi111e> gammaray what's a command to use lsof, sounds interesting
<vixus> warty
<bestadvocate> vixus: im going to file a bug to gnome about this, its fundementally contrary to the spirit of a Spartal File manager being the defalut system
<vixus> ok.
<vixus> :D
<Loppan> vi111e: sudo fuser -k /mnt/cdrom might be quicker way to kill the process
<GammaRay> vi111e: lsof is the cmd
<vixus> good luck with that.
<hector_> GammaRay where can i get some help i see that you're a kind of busy and i have a little problem i don't remember my root password what can i do???
<GammaRay> hector_: do you still remember you user passwd?
<vi111e> yau it floods a long list, wonder how I could narrow it
<hector_> yes
<hector_> i am right now like user
<ep6678> Ah well all, going to attempt to go hoary
<vixus> andrewski: Can i just install from the firefox site download?
<GammaRay> hector_: does sudo passwd allow you to chnage it?
<andrewski> vixus: i guess, though there are packages available in hoary.
<hector_> let me see
<Loppan> vi111e: lsof | grep /mnt/cdrom, but still, fuser -k /mnt/cdrom might be easier
<cindux> Anyone know what font & size firefox is by default on windows?
<cindux> its to small on ubuntu
<cindux> and fonts different to
<hector_> yeah i get in like root thanks man
<hector_> thanks GammaRay
<Neil3> cindux, you need the ms core fonts then
<cindux> = /
<hector_> bye
<WW> Is archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/* the place to find the actual deb files for universe packages?
<cindux> im looking at fonts & colors in firefox right now
<cindux> i see sans serif?
<cindux> which was i believe the font on microsoft firefox
<hybrid>  i finally got hoary on here but gnome isnt workin... didnt they change desktop enviroments? if so what is it now?
<GammaRay> Loppan: that's terrible use of lsof: use lsof /mnt/cdrom
<vixus> Well, I've got my new linux system. What now? =D
<vi111e> ville@ubuntu:~$ fuser -k /media/cdrom
<vi111e> No automatic removal. Please use  umount /media/cdrom0
<Neil3> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrafonts
<Neil3> microsoft don't make firefox :)
<Neil3> mozilla do
<Loppan> GammaRay: true true, I'm just stuck in  my ways :)
<eskilo> red hat has a copyright on the gnome noification area?!  wtf
<niels_> someone who can give me a litle onlinhelp
<cindux> i know
<vixus> oh well, my eyes are burning.
<vixus> see ya,.
<cindux> i meant firefox FOR microsoft as in windows lol
<eskilo> i just copy the windows fons.
<vi111e> ville@ubuntu:~$ lsof | grep /media/cdrom0  <-- does nothing.... or do I have to view some file after I did this ?
<ep6678> upgrading to hoary after previous unsuccessful attempt.  Had previous problems with Xdisplay
<timothy> Can anyone help me install grub by booting from teh Ubuntu install CD? I have an existing Ubuntu install but can't access it because I inadvertantly deleted GRUB when formatting the boot hard drive with Windows installed on it. I tried mounting the Ubuntu partition from the console but it doesn't recognize the partition. any help?
<Loppan> GammaRay: grepping and awking my wy through life
<hybrid> does hoary have gnome or a diffent desktop enviroment
<AlphaXero> gnome
<Loppan> vi111e: lsof /mnt/cdrom as GammaRay said
<WW> Anyone know? ^^^
<vi111e> Loppan, I did that but it doesn't do anything
<cindux> er
<ep6678> It wouldn't even start x, so for the sake of being careful, I've stored the settings in a file for X in my home, as well as an email, so that I can configure later if the issue reoccurs.  Any other ideas?
<cindux> ok it's not my font for firefox ><
<zzyber> whats up!!?? I get invalid encoding in filenames with swedish characters??
<cindux> for some reason it fails to read the CSS stylesheet on my website & a few others
<cindux> any ideas why ?
<GammaRay> vi111e: well you probably want lsof /media/whatever cdrom is
<vi111e> I did that too
<kent> Can anybody recomend a good wiki to use? I used phpwiki but it seems to have went nuts today :(
<hybrid> ok then when i boot into gnome i get a lightbulb with and "i" on it then a arrow i hit the arrow and got the terminal and nothing else.... why is that and how can i fix it
<vi111e> it just does nothing... hmmm maybe I should use some kill thing ? but how to know what to kill?
<GammaRay> lsof )-:
<cindux> ><
<cindux> does Ubuntu come with Tahoma ?
<cindux> the font*
<eruin> no
<vi111e> damn, I guess I have to ctrl+alt+backspace
<cindux> oh..
<cindux> lol
<aps02ts> molweni abesebenzi
<cindux> my stylesheet only included tahoma
<cindux> Arial ?
<eruin> get it off a windows box
<eruin> :P
<AlphaXero> what is s deprecation warning?
<eruin> no microsoft fonts whatsoever
<cindux> er
<Neil3> cindux, do you mean you cant view some web sites properly because of the fonts?
<cindux> well i fixed part of the issue
<cindux> my CSS stylesheet only specified to use Tahoma
<Neil3> do this
<cindux> and no others
<Neil3> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<eruin> cindux: or, if you've got multiverse added to your etc/apt/sources.list
<eruin> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<aps02ts> hoe can I get ubuntu to start with equivalent of : X -query 192.168.1.101 ?
<cindux> ok
<cindux> ill try it
<Neil3> :)
<Neil3> need those fonts to view a lot of sites
<estebandido> hello... i need help getting x.org to work on an ibook
<estebandido> it's there, but it's obviously not right
<vjaz> estebandido, what's wrong?
<AlphaXero> GtkDeprecation warning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead. what does that mean?
<cindux> hm
<cindux> apt-get didnt work
<estebandido> it won't start x automatically, and when i do it manually, only a third of the screen appears, with what should be the panel right across the middle
<vjaz> AlphaXero, It means the person who made the software used a deprecated way of programming his application's main loop.
<estebandido> according to the log, it can't find the video bios
<AlphaXero> thats for gDesklets
<AlphaXero> anyone else have that problem?
<scoon> AlphaXero, how are you running gdesklets ?
<netmonk> anyone with hoary and skype working?
<AlphaXero> i'm not, heh
<vi11e> ok... after rebootin the gnome, I still can't eject my cd-rom drive... After I enter gnome, comes a message "no volume control elements and/or devices found."  Also if I try eject cd in gnome there is a message "unmount of dev/hdc failed" along with that device is busy
<AlphaXero> i installed it with apt
<estebandido> vjaz: could this have to do with incorrect refresh rates?
<cindux> what is apt ?
<cindux> < newb
<blk> does someone know what kind of patches are applied to ubuntu kernels?
<rubixXx> whats up
<blk> cindux: debian's package manager - ubuntu is based on debian
<eskilo> gawd, the human them is atrocious.  all rounded and shiny like plastik.
<vjaz> estebandido, probably not...
<estebandido> the video bios, then?
<cindux> sorry im the big time newb = /
<cindux> lol
<blk> cindux: the thing that keeps a database on what is installed and installs/removes packags (programs)
<Neil3> apt stands for aptitude
<cindux> oh
<cindux> so its like add/remove programs on windows
<Neil3> and you have to run it as root
<blk> Neil3: no, aptitude is a frontend to apt
<Neil3> sort of
<Neil3> ah my bad
<vjaz> estebandido, to tell you the truth, I have no idea. What happens when you start X?
<Neil3> synaptic is a bit like add/remove programs
<vjaz> estebandido, I mean do you get any kind of graphical display?
<Neil3> except it sees stuff in repositories on the internet that you can install if you like
<estebandido> just what i said... only a third of the screen comes up
<estebandido> yes, sort of
<hybrid> synaptic is an apt frontend
<Neil3> cindux, did you do sudo apt-get ?
<cindux> well i tried it & it basically said the package was not avaible, it may have been obsoleted or only avaible from another source
<Neil3> not just apt-get
<RancidLM> hey all
<cindux> I did sudo su*
<estebandido> there's some setting not right, but i don't know what it is
<Neil3> ah then you have to make sure apt is set to use the repository the package is on
<|QuaD-> what does sudo su* do?
<Neil3> executes the command su as root
<cindux> sudo su lets you type all commands in the terminal as root
<cindux> bla
<cindux> :p
<Neil3> basically makes you log in as root to your terminal
<|QuaD-> oh
<Neil3> cindux, lots of stuff here: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<cindux> i have no idea how to do that Neil lol
<cindux> :p
<blk> cindux: you'd rather use "sudo -s"
<RancidLM> i got a quick question for you all.. im DLing ubuntu cuz i have been hearing Great things about it.. but currently im installing it to a laptop with no internet access and a cdrom thats connected via USB.. is thier a Disk image to load the Usb cdrom to install ubuntu?
<cindux> what does that do
<vjaz> estebandido, Have you looked at your xorg.conf?
<Neil3> this is the section you want http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<estebandido> yes, lots... but i don't know what i'm looking for
<blk> RancidLM: you could install through knoppix -> debootstrap
<estebandido> i was hoping there would be something obvious
<vjaz> estebandido, which driver is it using?
<hybrid> RancidLM make sure you bios will boot off esb cd rom then it should be good to go
<dud> installing ubuntu without an internet connection can't be much use...
<timothy> I need help: I have two hard drives , one with Windows and one Ubuntu installed. My computer automatically boots into Windows. I would like to install GRUB so that I can choose where to boot each time, but I don't have access to my current Ubuntu install. Is there anyone that can help me do this?
<cindux> bah im to confused
<estebandido> dud, i've done it several times now
<RancidLM> hybrid / blk  thiers no option in the bios for USB boot im woundering if theirs a usb.img boot disk i could use?
<cindux> the color scheme on x-chat by default pissing me off
<cindux> hang on gonna change it
<estebandido> vjaz: not clear what you mean. which driver?
<dud> estebandido, no doubt it would work... but at least i'd want to have access to the security repos...
<RancidLM> hybrid / blk: in the past iv had to use MDk's FTP net install but im at work with it.. and don't have net access
<LinuxJones> timothy, you could start the Ubuntu Installer and run it up to the part where it writes the grub info to the bootsector.
<vixus> Hey. Can anyone help me get: MP3 Support on Rhythmbox, Blue Remote and BlueZ all working?
<blk> RancidLM: you could try using a boot-floppy to boot from the cdrom.. i don't know if you'll find such a thing but it's worth a google-query
<vixus> I think using my phone as a remote is awesome
<vjaz> estebandido, display driver
<andrewski> vixus: ubuntuguide.org for the first one.
<trans_err> how do you edit the application menu?
<pepsi> does anybody know where i can go to learn about making my wirelss card work?
<|QuaD-> vixus: using irc on my phone is great
<|QuaD-> currently in an airport
<andrewski> pepsi: which card?
<hybrid> RancidLM idk if there is a ububtu net install debian has it but have you tried flashing you bios
<trans_err> vixus: get the gstreamer-mad module
<pepsi> broadcom 94306
<RancidLM> blk: yeah.. in the past thier use to be a usb-cdrom.img for mandrake but they dropped it for some strange reason..lol
<trans_err> pepsi: broadcom? look into ndis
<andrewski> pepsi: i think you can use ndiswrapper, but i don't know for sure.
<pepsi> one site says ndiswrapper works
<pepsi> thats probably the easiest or only way, eh?
<vixus> |QuaD, you have to pay though
<timothy> LinuxJones: I tried running the Ubuntu install disc but it didn't get to that portion before it started telling me to format my partitions in order to continue with the Ubuntu install. Is there a way I can get to that portion without deleting my current install?
<trans_err> pepsi: it should if you're on an x86 platform
<RancidLM> hybrid: yeah i have, i got the latest bios for the laptop.. and still no usb boot support
<andrewski> pepsi: then go for it.  i don't know personally.
<estebandido> vjaz: would i see that in xorg.conf? i see monitor and screen, but not display
<vixus> trans_err: apt-get?
<pepsi> ok
<trans_err> vixus: as in apt
<RancidLM> hybrid: this wouldn't be a big problem if the internal CDrom wasn't busted
<hybrid> rancidLM then go with blk's idea
<hybrid> ooo
<trans_err> vixus: as in the tool used to download packages from the ubuntu repositories
<vjaz> estebandido, It's the section "Device"
<|QuaD-> vixus... small fee for always on internet access
<trans_err> no one know how to edit the application menu in gnome 2.99??
<RancidLM> blk: does ubuntu come with boot floppy images?
<estebandido> vjaz: ati
<|QuaD-> vixus: control my whole comp through my phone
<LinuxJones> timothy, you don't actually have to format them but you do have to go in and set where your / or /swap partitions are located and select don't format the partition
<vjaz> estebandido, which iBook is this?
<timothy> LinuxJones: OK, will try this
<estebandido> 2001 G3 (i believe)
<LinuxJones> timothy, how many partitions did you set up for Ubuntu ?
<vixus> trans_err: apt-get install gstreamer-mad... package not found
<nealmcb> how do I find out the status of a package in various ubuntu releases?  e.g. whether hplip is in hoary yet?
<vjaz> estebandido, ok... does that have a rage 128 or a radeon?
<estebandido> rage mobility m3 (agp)
<vjaz> ok
<rubixXx> i'm on knoppix trying to do some partitioning work but /dev/hda1 is still active, yet not mounted
<rubixXx> any ideas
<vjaz> I guess you could try changing the driver to "r128" or "vesa"
<timothy> LinuxJones: I have just one partition (plus the swap partition) on one hard drive
<faxons> vixus: switch to universe
<deepsight> has anyone installed vmware on ubuntu?
<blk> RancidLM: sorry but i don't know.. i'm not a long time ubuntu-user
<LinuxJones> timothy, ok jsut checking :)
<|QuaD-> deepsight....I have
<vixus> faxons: What?!?! O_o
<vjaz> estebandido, I think the ati driver is a metadriver though, so you're probably using r128 now
<estebandido> vjaz: i'll try that
<wnaLinux> rubixXx: have you tryed unmounting it?(umount /dev/hda1 etc. etc.)
<faxons> vixus: one sec, I'm looking for the faq
<vjaz> estebandido, but I guess it's worth a shot
<rubixXx> wnaLinux, yes its not mounted
<deepsight> |QuaD-,  can u help me out... it says something about the headers of C
* Dreamer3_ wonders what everyone is up to
<estebandido> i can always put it back
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: that page up yet?
<rubixXx> its status is still active though
<timothy> LinuxJones: OK, i've told it to use the partition I was using before, and it's telling me : Not installing to unclean target. The installation to the target filesystem has been canceled, as the target filesystem contains files from a past installation, which could break the installation process or cause a broken system to be intsalled. We recommend that you go back and erase or format the target filesystem before proceeding with t
<vixus> thanks, faxons
<rubixXx> /dev/hda is mounted readonly though
<nealmcb> i.e. I'm looking for ubuntu versions of debian web pages like http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/hplip
<rubixXx> is there a wayt o mount it rw
<deepsight> running kernel (version 2.6.8.1-3-386).  Even if the module were to compile
<deepsight> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<|QuaD-> deepsight.....apt-get install *your kernel source*
<faxons> vixus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<rubixXx> look in the unbuntu faq
<wnaLinux> ok
<LinuxJones> timothy, argh do you have a live cd ?
<wnaLinux> try this
<faxons> vixus: from what I understand they regulate which packages are under different groups based on lincense
<wnaLinux> fuser /mnt/hda1 or w/e
<faxons> vixus: universe means you just want the stuff that works
<timothy> LinuxJones: no, I may be able to make one. But, when I hit <Go Back> it took me to the main menu for the Ubuntu installer, and it appears I can just skip to "Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" but when I choose that,  it gives me a similar message about a broken system/unclean target.
<orospakr> I dist-upgraded yesterday and now I see this in my samba logs:
<deepsight> |QuaD- how to find the kernel source?
<orospakr> [2005/02/11 23:15:49, 0]  lib/fault.c:fault_report(36)  ===============================================================
<orospakr> [2005/02/11 23:15:49, 0]  lib/fault.c:fault_report(37)
<orospakr>   INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 5051 (3.0.7-Ubuntu)
<orospakr>   Please read the appendix Bugs of the Samba HOWTO collection
<orospakr> [2005/02/11 23:15:49, 0]  lib/fault.c:fault_report(39)
<vixus> faxons: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dud> apt-cache search kernel source
<|QuaD-> deepsight: uname -r
<RancidLM> in ubuntu thiers no urpmi.. its apt-get right?
<wnaLinux> rubixXx: whats the output?
<|QuaD-> figures out which kernel
<LinuxJones> timothy, probably easiest to re-install :(
<|QuaD-> then apt-cache search kernel source
<|QuaD-> apt get that source
<vixus> faxons... sorry.
<timothy> LinuxJones: can I do anything else with the liveCD?
<vixus> forgot to update
<LinuxJones> timothy, you have one ?
<andrewski> for /etc/init.d scripts, is it possible to switch from the links method to the file-rc method?
<deepsight> ok
<estebandido> vjaz: i've realized the problem may be in gnome.... xorg uninstalled a lot of stuff, and gnome was damaged
<timothy> LinuxJones I am downloading now, should be able to burn a copy
<vixus> OK, now that i'm getting gstreamer-mad, how do i get bluez and blue-remote to work?
<timothy> LinuxJones: Even accessing that partition to retrieve files would be helpful
<blah09> hm how often should i dist-upgrade rather than just plain upgrade?
<rubixXx> wnaLinux, it just says its not mounted
<faxons> vixus: check /etc/apt/source.list
<cindux> hm
<wnaLinux> wow, thats really wierd
<cindux> tried that thingy still didnt work
<|QuaD-> blah: I almost never dist upgrade
<LinuxJones> timothy, yeah you have access to all of the files once you boot into the livecd
<cindux> damn't
<blah09> so its not really necessary unless doing an actual distro upgrade?
<wnaLinux> whats the error you get when you try to partition it
<cindux> anyone know why totem doesnt play my .wmv files?
<|QuaD-> blah. I haven't found it necessary
<blah09> i never got totem to work at all, i use xine-ui instead
<blk> RancidLM: do you still have the mdk usb.img file?
<blah09> ok thanks quad
<vixus> Hmm, gstreamer-mad didn't do anything. I still can't play mp3s in rhythmbox!
<blah09> gstreamer0.8-mad
<blah09> not gstreamer-mad
<andrewski> vixus: did you look at ubuntuguide.org?
<cindux> stupid totem
<RancidLM> blk: yes but its for the 9.2 release.. iv already tried using it with the 10.1 and it didnt' work.. so im kinda upset with mdk
<faxons> vixus: did you run #sudo apt-get update
<MacSociety> I am having issues getting the Hoary install to work on my G5.  Anyone here running a G5 that can help.  Install goes fine but when it comes time to boot, the yaboot window lets me select "L" for linux but nothing happens from there and it keeps me in that window forever.
<cindux> I tried to open an MPEG by a longshot & it closes totem
<andrewski> vixus: i'd also recommend you switch to mpd, since it's awesome. ;)
<deepsight> |QuaD-,  its saying something about updating grub... but i use lilo, would that matter?
<vixus> faxons, i downloaded and installed gstreamer-mad
<vixus> andrewski... mpd?
<|QuaD-> deepsite. probably
<blah09> vixus thats the wrong package for rhythmbox
<|QuaD-> you should update lilo by hand
<vixus> blah09, what should i get?
<deepsight> ok
<deepsight> will do
<blah09> gstreamer0.8-mad
<andrewski> vixus: www.musicpd.org, music player daemon (runs as a system service independent of X or any sessions)
<blah09> not gstreamer-mad
<blk> RancidLM: you could try "sudo dd if=/mnt/cdrom/usb.img of=/dev/fd0" <- copies boot file to a floppy, then use the floppy to access ubuntu
<blah09> or just xmms with mpg123 ;)
<cindux> >.<
<vixus> andrewski: Maybe later, I'm a gui man.
<vixus> blah09: I want rhythmbox to work ;)
<blah09> then gstreamer0.8-mad
<cindux> rhythmbox works for me :D
<RancidLM> blk: using the mdk usb.img or is thier a ubuntu usb.img file?
<cindux> but Totem is being a jerk
<cindux> Anyone know what I have to get for wmv ?
<cindux> wmv / mpeg
<apokryphos> cindux: w32 codecs
<blah09> www.ubuntuguide.org
<blah09> follow the instructions for xine-ui if you want to use that
<blah09> worked to get wmv and .mov support for me
<|QuaD-> why would someone want xine-ui over totem?
<blk> RancidLM: i don't think there's a ubuntu one but i don't know..use mandrakes.. if the file is bigger than 1.44mb do it with two disks: "sudo dd if=/mnt/cdrom/usb.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1440k"
<vixus> Thanks for the ubuntuguide link!
<blah09> quad how did you get totem to work?
<RancidLM> blk: ok thnx :)
<blah09> <- using hoary, btw
<blah09> totem refuses to play anything
<cindux> ><
<|QuaD-> blah. apt-get remove totem-gstreamer
<cindux> why would ubuntu which i love continue to put it on
<|QuaD-> aptget install totem-xine
<cindux> ?
<blah09> ahh
<vixus> Mp3s WORK!!!!!!!
<cindux> are you helping me ?
<apokryphos> :)
<vixus> alright, thanks
<cindux> lol
<|QuaD-> cindux. I believe totem is part of gnome
<vixus> now to get bluez and blue remote working. anyone?
<blk> vixus: that's not a reason to spam the chan. with !!'s
<vixus> :(
<vixus> sorry.
<vixus> sound came out of linux
<blk> vixus: no problem, just don't do it again :)
<cindux> stupid totem
<vixus> OK.
<vixus> Now, can anyone help me get BlueZ and Blue Remote working?
<cindux> im gonna shut down for a sec
<blk> RancidLM: good luck with it, i'm going off.
<blah09> quad does totem work for playing DVDs with menus for you? seems to be having some issues with this DVD's menu
<blah09> oh nvm it works now
<|QuaD-> blah I don't thinl
<scoon> vixus, i use bluez for my keybds and mouse
<scoon> vixus, never used blue-remote tho
<vixus> scoon: Can you help me then?
<vixus> setup bluez that is
<AlphaXero> damnit, this gdesklets wont work. stupid defacation by the author
<|QuaD-> alright plane is leaving... gotta go
<deepsight> |QuaD-,  thanks
<scoon> vixus, well it is really easy.  I apt'd the bluez debs
<vixus> scoon: i have a bluetooth usb dongle
<vixus> done that
<vixus> bluez-utils
<scoon> vixus, one thing tho, I roll my own kernel's.
<scoon> vixus, there are kernel patches in ubuntu repos that may work for you.
<vixus> :P
<scoon> vixus, i patch my kernel's with the bluez patches and other ones.
<scoon> vixus, if you don't know how to do that, I don't know how much help i would be.
<AndyR> lo all
<scoon> vixus, i guess i'd start with looking at apt'ing the kernel  patches
<scoon> vixus, also, post w/ the forums.
<vixus> mok
<rubixXx> man
<scoon> mok ?
<rubixXx> i wish i could figure out why this hd won't umount
<rubixXx> if you can mount a /dev/hda doesn't that mean that its in use by the filesystem
<coobra> hey
<coobra> is there anyone hawing trubel geting the sound to work :/
<lupusBE> can someone tell me how I patch cvs code my pc?
<blah09> hi does anyone here use polypaudio instead of esound?
<coobra> what player is best for mp3 and divx/mpeg/dvd in ubuntu ??
<AlphaXero> so far for me, xmms and mPlayer
<AndyR> anyone know how to get higher res in hoary using nv x server, im only able to get 640x480
<AlphaXero> i cant Xine to play dvd's
<coobra> hmm
<AndyR> i have run xorgcfg but that doesnt help
<coobra> AlphaXero, hmm ar you on a laptop :)
<AlphaXero> yes
<scoon> brain farted.  what is the name if the mp3 tagger gtk app ?
<rubixXx> easytag
<deepsight> |QuaD-,  is the linux source the same as kernel source?
<coobra> AlphaXero, ,  its hanging it self :) what codex are you using
<vi11e> I have to say that my ubuntu is acting real strange now. Nautilus is crashing quite often... and when I tried to install those updates , it downloaded lots of packs... about 120mb and when I pressed install, everything just closed.... apparently I can't install them now
<rubixXx> cobra depends on kernel ver'
<vi11e> + some problems with volume control
<hector_> GammaRay can you help me again?
<AlphaXero> mPlayer is hanging?
<coobra> xmms
<coobra> sorry
<deepsight> is the linux source the same as kernel source?
<vjaz> yes
<AlphaXero> mine plays fine
<AlphaXero> xmms
<AlphaXero> the mPlayer is a little odd, need to change codec for different audio
<hector_> can somebody give me some help?
<coobra> rubixXx, 2.6 somting
<netmonk> why mp3 play fine, but I don't have audio in xine? (i'm on hoary)
<rubixXx> the last digit is very important
<AlphaXero> netmonk, try mPlayer
<eljO> has anyone managed to get either multisync with a nokia 6230 (via bluetooth) to work?
<AlphaXero> i cant get xine to work at all in warty
<AlphaXero> it loads but doesnt play dvd
<eljO> or multisync-gnokii
<netmonk> i tried to install it but it sais it can't be installed because i don't have a sertain library, AlphaXero
<AlphaXero> mplayer?
<Neil3> for dvd you need libdvdcss
<eljO> or is there a different way to get evolution to sync with nokia phones?
<delltony> what package needs to be installed to get gcc to work?
<delltony> vmware is giving me hell about it :(
<netmonk> AlphaXero, yes, mplayer
<AlphaXero> 1 sec
<netmonk> AlphaXero, it sais i need " libavcodeccvs "
<AlphaXero> i installed libdvdcss2 and it doesnt help at all for xine or totem
<coobra> rubixXx, this
<coobra> os[Linux 2.6.10-3-386 - Debian 3.1]  up[2 hours, 37 minutes]  cpu[Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz, 598.155 MHz (1186.2 bogomips)]  mem[487.89/504.39 MB (96.7%)]  video[ at 1024x768 (24 bits)] 
<Loppan> coobra: tried apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<coobra> heh no
<Neil3> hehe
<Loppan> :)
<Neil3> Hostname: neilnix - OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-4-k7/i686 - CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ (1527.110 MHz) - Processes: 73 - Uptime: 1h 54m - Load Average: 0.75 - Memory Usage: 155.07MB/504.37MB (30.75%) - Disk Usage: 15.47GB/73.14GB (21.15%) - Internal Traffic (eth0): 10.14MB In/3.23MB Out
<tobbe> Hi, I have just switched to Ubuntu from SuSE. So I'm used to do all my configuration in YaST. Is there a simular tool for Ubuntu? More specificaly, how do I change the keyboard layout?
<SeanQ> Quick question.
<SeanQ> What's the best Linux CD burning application IMO?
<SeanQ> er iyo
<SeanQ> IYO
<hector_> how can i create a folder in my mnt dir and how to know the name of my hd where is my music is fat partition, somebody?
<deepsight> how do i do make dep?
<rubixXx> ok
<deepsight> in what folder?
<tobbe> hector_, with mkdir
<rubixXx> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 should work
<zenrox> SeanQ, k3b
<hypn0_> ubuntu channel users has overtaken fedora :-O
<SeanQ> next to k3b
<SeanQ> i am a #fedora regular
<SeanQ> who is in fedora now
<coobra> hmm
<SeanQ> looking for a cd burner so he can burn ubuntu
<zenrox> SeanQ, then its gnomebaker
<SeanQ> ok
<hypn0_> SeanQ: u want a list :-/
<hypn0_> 347
<hector_> and i how to mount the hd? i don't know its name
<Neil3> SeanQ, i switched to ubuntu from fc3 the other day, am really happy with ubuntu, seems much much faster
<zenrox> SeanQ, and k3b can be installed and used in gnome
<AlphaXero> coobra, netmonk: http://www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/1/tutorial-25783.html
<AlphaXero> thats how I installed mPlayer and codecs
<apokryphos> Neil3: My exact reason for switching, too. ;)
<AlphaXero> got dvd player working and everything
<delltony> question which header package is needed to be installed for vmware it needs its the linux/includes
<SeanQ> i know, zenrox..it just can't notice my /dev/hdc
<AlphaXero> nothing else worketh for me
<zenrox> SeanQ,  it does for me
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> same /dev/hdc
<netmonk> AlphaXero, thanks a lot
<netmonk> ;)
<hector_> mount: special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist      (a path prefix is not a directory)
<hector_> ???
<SeanQ> zenrox, I'm not in Ubuntu
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> that helps
<zenrox> lol
<hector_> LoL
<SeanQ> well i need this .ISO to get into ubuntu
<AlphaXero> netmonk, if it mentions a package that is unavailable, just replace it with the latest version on the mplayer site
<tobbe> hector_, What's the partitions name in Windows?
<hector_> 20_gigas
<ProgramGeek> Good day'
<tobbe> Sorry, I mean drive letter...
<universal> can someone tell me how to share files on ubuntu warty
<universal> ?
<hector_> and true_space
<ProgramGeek> Do we have alot of BitTorrent fans here?
<lupusBE> can someone tell me how to patch a cvs repository with a given patch
<ProgramGeek> Hehe, I'm a dreamer, what if all downloading with repositories worked like bittorrent
<linusthepenguin> I installed the php4 packages and it's seems to be that it doesn't work
<ProgramGeek> Like, you know how azureus releases updates? That's neat.. :O
<tobbe> Is there a YaST equivalent in Ubuntu?
<ProgramGeek> YaST, the initial installer?
<tobbe> no, the setup tool
<hector_> the driver letter is C and D
<ProgramGeek> Setup for packages?
<tobbe> Setup for the entire system
<SeanQ> ooh ubuntu'
<SeanQ> s burning
<ProgramGeek> Oh yeah --- I don't think so
<tobbe> Right now I want to change keyboard layout
<ProgramGeek> Ah...
<universal> how to share files in ubuntu?
<ProgramGeek> Hmm, the best you can do in the middle of install to change keyboard layout is to stop it and try again.. Because all it does is put a writefile on wait
<SeanQ> could one still use "su' in ubuntu or is there another command?
<SeanQ> i recall seeing another command
<SeanQ> sudo?
<ProgramGeek> Well, for the X-installation of the keyboard layout, unless you speaking of before that...
<tobbe> hector_, how many physical drives do you have in your computer
<ProgramGeek> seanq: sudo
<SeanQ> easy to remember, like austin powers
<ProgramGeek> seanq: sudo <command>
<SeanQ> "SUDO Chop!"
<ProgramGeek> HIYA!
<tobbe> ProgramGeek, I'm in Ubuntu already
<SeanQ> but isn't 'sudo' to become root?
<SeanQ> or does it literally mean.."root does..<command>"?
<ProgramGeek> tobbe: ah -- so you need to change the keymapping for X?
<tobbe> yeah
<tobbe> or, no
<timothyarnold85> LinuxJones: Do you know if I could install GRUB booting from the liveCD?
<hector_> two with two partition each: two fat partitions in one hard disk and two partition for linux swap and ext2
<ProgramGeek> seanq: it may become root temporarily, i dont know, i just say it's whatever that command is, done it root
<tobbe> I need to change it for the entire system
<hector_> on the another hard disk
<ProgramGeek> Tobbe, does the keymapping affect you out of X too?
<ProgramGeek> Because I know how to change keymapping for X, but not otherwise.
<SeanQ> ok
<tobbe> Haven't been out of X yet, I just installed Ubuntu :(
<tobbe> :)
<ProgramGeek> Tobbe, PM
<universal> ProgramGeek, can u tell me how to share files in ubuntu?
<tobbe> hector_, if the windows partitions are on the first hdd they would be /dev/hda and /dev/hdb
<hector_> ok let me se
<hector_> see*
<ProgramGeek> universal: sure
<ProgramGeek> universal: Share files through a network?
<universal> ProgramGeek, ok, so how to do that? using samba?
<rockwilder> what is this file? ./firegl_public.c: required file is missing in build directory
<rockwilder> what is missing?
<ProgramGeek> universal: Yes, apt-get install samba
<ProgramGeek> universal: as I remember, there may be a FAQ of it on ubuntu forums...
<tobbe> universal, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<ultrahex> i still cant find how to install satan with apt-get :P
<universal> ProgramGeek, i got samba, but how to share. I can se others one the network, but others cannot se me
<ProgramGeek> universal: ahhhh, sounds a bit to tricky for my part, one sec
<rockwilder> does anyone speak german? my english is bad
<hybrid> hello
<ProgramGeek> universal: PM
<ultrahex> for ubuntu, anyone know how to read or write to NTFS drives
<apokryphos> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<hybrid> i am in hoary and when i login gnome only opens a pop up that has a lightbulb with an arrow and the terminal nothing else no icons no toolbars nothing
<hybrid> what is wrong
<hybrid> what is wrong?
<AndyR> anyone know how to get higher res in hoary using nv x server, im only able to get 640x480
<AndyR> i have run xorgcfg but that doesnt help
<ultrahex> to mount a NTFS you do sudo mkdir /media/windows , then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs umask=0222 ?!?!
<darkx> apt-get install cowsay
<darkx> thats hilarious
<deepsight> not really
<deepsight> but i also have it ;)
<mike998> guys... is there a FAQ for this channel?  I keep seeing the same questions over and over
<deepsight> isnt that a question in the FAQ?
<hybrid> lol
<mike998> hehehe
<darkx> im sure cowsay gets old after the millionth time :)
<deepsight> anyone with vmware here?
<Seveas> ultrahex, almost
<Seveas> -o "umask=0222"
<Seveas> but better
<hector_> tobbe, look at this
<GammaRay> hector_: still around?
<deepsight> trying to install vmware but complains with this "The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not
<deepsight> contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected."
<hector_> root@Psicodelico:/dev # mount /dev/hda1/ /mnt/hda1/ -t vfat
<AlphaXero> where do i set the auto-play options for a dvd? currently i have it auto-playing in mPlayer and would like to try totem
<hector_> but another problem
<hybrid> can anyone hel me with my gnome problem
<hector_> mount: special device /dev/hda1/ does not exist       (a path prefix is not a directory)
<hybrid> **help
<Seveas> deepsight, install linux-headers
<Seveas> hybrid, maybe, if you tell the problem :o)
<deepsight> Seveas, i installed linux-source, is it a different thing?
<hybrid> i am in hoary and when i login gnome only opens a pop up that has a lightbulb with an arrow and the terminal nothing else no icons no toolbars nothing
<hector_> GammaRay, look at this
<hector_> mount: special device /dev/hda1/ does not exist
<hector_>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<Seveas> source == kernel source, needed for compiling the kernel
<GammaRay> hector_: what about /dev/hda1
<Seveas> header == kernel headers, needed for every other purpose requiring kernel headers
<hybrid> Seveas is that to me?
<GammaRay> a trailing slash indicates it's a dir
<Seveas> no hybrid, that was to deepsight :)
<hybrid> o
<hybrid> lol
<hector_> Lol
<trans_err> is samba browsing via nautilus broken in hoary?
<deepsight> Seveas, but in the repository its only up to the 2.6.7 kernel
<ultrahex> mount: fs type -ntfs not supported by kernel
<deepsight> should i look somewhere esle?
<ultrahex> why am i getting this error when mounting (mount: fs type -ntfs not supported by kernel)
<Seveas> deepsight, wart/hoary?
<Seveas> hybrid, sorry, can't help you with your problem
<trans_err> ultrafunk: because it isn't supported by your kernel
<hybrid> oo ok
<eskilo> ANYONE done a dist-upgrade lately?  sweet upgrades
<ultrahex> trans_err: how do i make it :P
<deepsight> Seveas, hmmm good question... how could i know, its freshly burned
<hybrid> eskilo i have
<trans_err> ultrafunk: what's the command you're typing?
<Seveas> deepsight, type in a terminal: uname -a
<trans_err> CyberKing: why are you pinging?
<ultrahex> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /drives/HDA1 -t -ntfs -o unmask=0222
<trans_err> no hyphen begore ntfs
<deepsight> Seveas,  2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Thu Nov 18 11:47:33 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<ultrahex> oh
<Seveas> ultrahex, unmask should be umask
<bj_> is anyone else having metacity problems?
<Seveas> souns like warty to me
<deepsight> think so
<Seveas> deepsight, as root type in:
<Seveas> apt-get update
<Seveas> apt-get install linux-headers
<trans_err> oh can you change the application menu in hoary?
<deepsight> Seveas, nice but there are two similar... linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 2.6.8.1-16.1 and linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386 2.6.8.1-16.10
<deepsight> just a 0?
<deepsight> ohh the 4
<Seveas> use the one that matches your kernel
<Seveas> that would be the 3-386 one
<delltony> man i sure hope when it comes time to upgrade to hoary that it actually works. i have tried twice with the current beta and ubuntu-desktop among other things get borked so ill just wait
<daniels> delltony: it's a development release, so things will obviously break while we work on them; this is normal
<Seveas> delltony, you can expect things to not-work when using a beta version...
<ultrahex> the sadest thing about the music player in UBUNTU is it cant play mp3's lol
<delltony> nah nah i undrestand all that
<delltony> not knockin it
<Seveas> ultrahex, that is not Ubuntu's fault
<delltony> i was just saying
<delltony> i hope it works for me
<Seveas> please see the RestrictedFormats wikipage
<ebone> newbie question ...
<ebone> i'm sort of new to gnome, how do i edit the Application Menu ?
<deepsight> Seveas, i love you (in a very not faggy way) it worked
<Seveas> :)
<zombics> sim icq crash after i am trying connect to my account :/
<Seveas> glad i could help
<delltony> you wanting to add stuff to it ebone?
<GammaRay> ebone: the places menu in nautilus I think
<zombics> what's the best way to install wine on ubuntu 64-Bit?
<GammaRay> deepsight: you mean "non-sexual man crush"?
<ebone> GammaRay: thanks, is Nautilus the File Manager ?
<deepsight> GammaRay, exaclty, you understand me?
<GammaRay> ebone: yes
<GammaRay> ebone: nope.. me no speek english
<GammaRay> err deepsight rather
<GammaRay> ebone: hmm not in the places menu... try ctrl-l end enter applications:///
<GammaRay> I mean: ctrl-l *then* enter applications:///
<ultrahex> any recommendations for mp3
<ebone> thanks
<Seveas> ultrahex, apt-get totem-xine
<GammaRay> tisk tisk
<Seveas> and don't worry about ubuntu-desktop being removed
<GammaRay> apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<ultrahex> GammaRay: what repository will i need
<bascule> Seveas: is totem-xine totem built with the xine backend instead of gstreamer?
<GammaRay> universe -or- multiverse
<Seveas> yes bascule
<bascule> cool, thnk God for that :)
<Seveas> hehe
<GammaRay> ultrahex: dunno which.. add both
<Seveas> it is in universe GammaRay
<ultrahex> GammaRay: its universe , anyhow ... now what programs can i open MP3's in
<AlphaXero> yeah, gstreamer has to be removed for totem-xine to be installed
<bascule> ah, not a problem/issue for me personally ...
<ultrahex> AlphaXero: thats why i went with gstreamer :P
<bascule> what happens to rhythmbox then?
<hypn0_> that means rhythembox wont work AlphaXero
<AlphaXero> i removed rythmbox anyway
<bascule> :-/ I like rhyhmbox
<AlphaXero> but if its dvd playback you want, try mPlayer bascule
<bascule> even though it is hard to type
<AlphaXero> it wont remove gstreamer
<hypn0_> and what abt all the othe gstreamer programs
<AlphaXero> hypno, then use mPlayer instead and keep gstreamer
<osvaldo> hello how can i find out what sound card my comuter has
<AlphaXero> http://www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/1/tutorial-25783.html <---there you go bascule
<osvaldo> lspci doesn't find anything
<AlphaXero> scroll down to the dvd playback part
<bascule> AlphaXero: I use xine for dvd, I really don't like mplayer for that, strams are  all I use it for mplayer -cache 500 -playlist foo.com/whatever.{rm,wma,wmv}
<Seveas> osvaldo, what does it say (please paste it at pastebin.com)
<osvaldo> my sound card is intergrated into the mobo
<Seveas> osvaldo, what mobo?
<AlphaXero> bascule, xine doesnt work for me, is there a certain way i need to config it?
<osvaldo> Seveas, it's just the eth0 and other stuff
<osvaldo> mobo == mother board
<bascule> AlphaXero: I dunno it works for some and not others,
<bascule> seems either xine or mplayer work byt not both
<AlphaXero> i havent had mPlayer not work yet
<Seveas> i know that osvaldo, but which mobo do you have :)
<osvaldo> some intel mobo
<AlphaXero> totem works with totem-xine installed
<osvaldo> i'm guessing it's an i810 sound chip
<AlphaXero> just not xine solo
<AlphaXero> i think it has something to do with the dev/dvd or something
<osvaldo> but the i810 sound module won't load
<osvaldo> something about unresolved symbols
<bascule> AlphaXero: yeah xine insists on /dev/dvd being there
<bascule> I can do the link for /etc/devfsd.conf, not ude yet, but I'll learn it
<AlphaXero> bloody xine is so easy to hand
<AlphaXero> hang
<AlphaXero> how do i force-quit an app?
<bascule> xkill, use the magic cursor
<AlphaXero> ah, alt-f4
<osvaldo> killall -9 name-of-app
<bascule> gnome has it's own thing too as an applet you can add to the panel(s)
<AlphaXero> i guess it didnt hang that bad
<AlphaXero> ah cool
<ultrahex> its a pain... my sound card sounds soo terrible in LINUX ... for some reason ...
<osvaldo> by the way if you wanna play dvd's  you'll need libdecss which can be found in the nerim repo
<osvaldo> search for it on ubuntu's wiki
<AlphaXero> i got libdecss2 in there
<osvaldo> get the dev version and compile mplayer
<AlphaXero> iimagine thats why totem-xine is working
<osvaldo> or just install via apt
<AlphaXero> yeah i did compile mPlayer
<AlphaXero> heheh
<osvaldo> mplaer dvd:// should do it
<knoppix> should a backup partiton wthat will use rieserfs be extended or logical
<AlphaXero> but was just wondering why xine doesnt work
<osvaldo> granted  that the dvd is mounted or something
<AlphaXero> i have mPlayer and totem-xine playing dvd's but not xine
<bascule> rubixXx: makes little difference
<osvaldo> i don't bother with xine, it takes too much time  to load it's ui
<rubixXx> bascule, primary it is then
<AlphaXero> osvaldo, i configured mplayer to come up when i pop in a dvd, forgot how to change that. can you point me inthe right dir?
<Nafallo> after a custom-expert wartyinstall starting base-config first run goes into a loop. known problem?
<osvaldo> AlphaXero, the config should be under /usr/share/mplayer or ~/.mplayer/config
<farruinn> Nafallo: what do you mean by loop?
<Nafallo> farruinn: info: switching console to ISO-8859-1
<Nafallo> farruinn: starting base-config
<Nafallo> fabbione: and that's what it does :-P
<Nafallo> fabbione: oops
<Nafallo> farruinn: and those lines loop ;-)
<timothyarnold85> hello all, I was wondering if anyone could help me install GRUB via a LiveCD boot of Ubuntu? Currently, I can't access my Ubuntu install on the hard drive because I accidentally deleted the GRUB loader.
<bascule> timothyarnold85: maske sure your ubuntu install partition is mounted, then 'sudo chroot /that/mountpoint'
<bascule> grub-install
<zzyber> i have a really strange problem. I have a script that start LimeWirePro called runLime.sh and it calls for java -jar LimeWire.jar, when i klick the file in nautilus i get a question if i want to display it, run it or terminal. I choose run and it starts. Now if i do a softlink to it and try to run the link nothing happens?? Whats wrong?
<polemarch> Question about syaptic updates:
<polemarch> I have installed java 1.4.2 and each time i run synaptic now, I get the following message during the removal of old .deb's stage
<polemarch> Removing old /usr/bin/JavaPluginControlPanel
<polemarch> ln: `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<polemarch> dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.4.2 (--configure):
<polemarch>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<polemarch> Setting up libgtk1.2-common (1.2.10-17) ...
<polemarch> is there any way to fix this?
<johns_> maybe rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<johns_> ?
<polemarch> i thought about that, since it's complaining about removing a linker (at least, I assume that's what the ln: statement is saying)
<timothyarnold85> bascule: i tried that and got: "install_device not specified"
<polemarch> but I'm kind of clueless, and wasn't sure if that wouldn't break something else
<bascule> grub-install /dev/hds
<bascule> <-- me realises something that might stop it
<bascule> /dev/hda not s
<timothyarnold85> bascule: It says permission denied. line xxx: /dev/null: Permission denied
<bascule> exit
<timothyarnold85> bascule: also, it says "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<bascule> mount none -t devfs /mnt/point/dev
<bascule> mount none -t proc /mnt/point/proc
<bascule> then chroot again
<fsc> I just rebooted into my Unbuntu partition after being in XP for a couple months or so and noticed that a apt-get update; apt-get upgrade didn't really bring in that much.  Are most Warty packages being frozen for the transition to Hoary?
<timothyarnold85> bascule: for the first: mount point /mnt/point/dev does nto exist
<bascule> timothyarnold85: just thionk alittle please that should be replaced by the actual mount poin of the partition
<rubixXx> yay
<rubixXx> got partitioning done
<Nafallo> fsc: warty is a stable release. it's been frozen since 04-10 :-P
<rubixXx> now to edit /etc/fstab
<Nafallo> fsc: only security-updates gets in.
<timothyarnold85> fs type devfs not supported by kernel
<bascule> darn, i don't know then, this change to udev and sys has me beaten on some of the old rescue tricks
<timothyarnold85> bascule: OK, thanks
<froust> what should the 127.0.0.1 line of my host file look like?
<bascule> try ... none -t sysfs /mount point/sys
<Krypt0n> Has anyone else had a problem when installing Array 4, after installation of the base and optional packages, after the first reboot, it complains that packages couldn't be installed and fails?
<rubixXx> i havn't had any problems with hoary either
<Krypt0n> I tried it on 2 seperate machines, same thing.  A friend and I both tried it, using 2 different cds, althought burned from the same ISO.  Perhaps my ISO is corrupt?
<timothyarnold85> bascule: sorry, I have to go. I will try again later.
<timothyarnold85> bascule: thanks
<bascule> timothyarnold85: mount --bind /dev /mount/point/dev
<bascule> if you get a chance :)
<bascule> you are welcome, I'd like to get that sussed for new system setups too, sp thnks to you
<timothyarnold85> bascule: If you want, you could send me what you're trying to get me to do at timothyarnold@gmail.com , or I will just try again later. Thanks for your help!
<bascule> ok
<rubixXx> /dev/hda6	/home/rubix/win	reiserfs	rwx,auto	0	0   that a good line?
* bascule starts to gather useful inforamtiomn for a bascule's FAQ webpage
<Nafallo> s/rwx/rw/
<rubixXx> ?
<bascule> anyone know why irssi/Eterm render some characters funny, some of that last line from rubixXx has solid block I s
<bascule> tabs perhaps?
<Nafallo> rubixXx: rw,auto
<bascule> is rwx valid?
<fsc> so when does Hoary release come out?
<bascule> cause some times you can't chroot reiser without -o remount,rw,exec
<Nafallo> fsc: 05.04
<osvaldo> fsc, when it's done
<Nafallo> osvaldo: well, that's debian ;-).
<bumperland> is tr
<rubixXx> ok, ty guys
<fsc> the later the better as far as i'm concerned. i want a smooth transition. warty works absolutely perfectly for me right now
<osvaldo> fsc, hoary works well too
<polemarch> anyone know when hoary is going to be stable?  tried to upgrade to it yesterday, and had to reinstall warty
<fsc> osvaldo, heh. i guess that's why there's all the horror stories on the hoary forums with people saying "I'm stuck back in my XP partition now"
<Nafallo> ubuntu do releases six months after the one before :-).
<polemarch> ok
<darkx> it installed fine for me too
<darkx> :x
<osvaldo> fsc, noobs.
<fsc> osvaldo, but of course most aren't probably doing clean installs
<bascule> heh
<osvaldo> i've been running hoary for a few months now, haven't had any such problems
<Nafallo> I've been using hoary since december or something... still have to make it crash hard ;-)
<bumperland> is there an xvid codeck for totem
<bascule> that is nice to know actually, I *hate* crashing distros
<fsc> i'll leave others to do beta testing for me
* bascule growls at his mandrake cds
<hector_> the folders of my fat partition when i mount it it doesn't appear, what can i do, somebody can help me in that?
<osvaldo> makdrake is one of the distros that i've grown to avoid over the years
<osvaldo> that and gentoo
<vjaz> bumperland, I think totem-xine supports it
<fsc> mandrake was nice back in the 7.1 days. first distro that just worked "out of the box" for me
<bascule> osvaldo: and rightly so, some people get on fine, If yo do your own kernel it makes a big difference
<bumperland> no not that i see
<Nafallo> jdub: I had an... accident with wartyinstall. you got time? just need things explained :-).
<hector_>  the folders of my fat partition when i mount it it doesn't appear, what can i do, somebody can help me in that?
* bascule goes for cigs and chocolate
<GammaRay> hector_: try mounting it w/ -o dmask=777,fmask=666
<fsc> "cigs and chocolate" - sounds like a movie title or song
<amos_> hello
<polemarch> i'm agonna do something that may be stupid...try to get some of the upgraded packages from hoary without doing a full dist-upgrade
<polemarch> let's see what i can break today
<scoon> polemarch, isn't there a backports repo you could use ?
<scoon> polemarch, or are you trying to break things ?
<osvaldo> Linux. What do you wanna break today?
<Valdez> polemarch im running hoary right now . working
<Valdez> ;)
<bascule> osvaldo: that is soooo true :)
<polemarch> yes, i did a dist-upgrade last night and it crashed itself this morning, and i couldn't get a good boot, even under the rescue kernel
<amos_> what C/CPP IDEs would anyone suggest for ubuntu?
<binks> evening all
<osvaldo> amos_, ajunta
<osvaldo> i think that's how it's called, or anjuta
<Loevborg> amos_, you don't like gvim?
<osvaldo> Loevborg, IDE ...
<polemarch> sccon, i guess i like breaking things, but there's only a couple of things i actually want to upgrade right now (firefox and thunderbird mainly)
<GammaRay> bascule: if you could upgrade to the code the ms devs were running windows would be the same way.
<polemarch> sorry, that should've been scoon
<kbrooks__> hey.
<amos_> whenever I figure out how to use vi, I forget how to use it a week after ;P
<amos_> thanks, guys
<osvaldo> I prefer vim.
<polemarch> don't want to mess with anything that's going to break my system, and wasn't able to figure out what did it the first time
<Loevborg> amos_, many people like kdevelop, though I doubt it'll work out of the box in ubuntu.
<GammaRay> well I perfer jed? so there! ha!
<amos_> would it be in the repositories, osvaldo?
<osvaldo> amos_, should be, if not enable the multiverse repo.
* GammaRay keeps forgetting there is a diff between vi and vim... 
<amos_> I installed qt for opera, would that let other kde stuff run..?
<GammaRay> I think it comes from not caring
<zenrox> amos_, yes
<osvaldo> GammaRay, Vi is the visual version of ed. Vim is Vi Improved.
<GammaRay> osvaldo: so I've heard
<GammaRay> amos_: sure but you will need the kde libs also
<haggai> Loevborg: kdevelop is in universe
<zenrox> amos_, witch will get what it needs automatickly
<osvaldo> amos_, doesn't look like anjuta is on the defaul repos, enable multiverse to gain accessto it's binary.
<osvaldo> amos_, search ubuntu's wiki if you don't know how to enable multiverse.
<amos_> oh, cool
<amos_> shall do :-)
<nphase> hey
<nphase> is there a hd formatting/partitioning tool on the ubuntu cd?
<Nafallo> anjuta should be in universe, not multiverse :-)
<nphase> ubuntu live*
<nphase> anyone?
<GammaRay> what file in ~/.ssh do I put pub keys into to allow passwordless login?
<GammaRay> it's slipping my mind
<alexrait> I have ubuntu hoary. I can't hear sound with flash in firefox... anyone knows how to enable it?
<GammaRay> ahh authorized_keys2
<osvaldo> alexrait, check your volume levels
<alexrait> osvaldo, I can hear sound and player anything else...
<alexrait> play*
<Nafallo> alexrait: bug Macromedia or something :-)
<osvaldo> alexrait, dunno, sound works for me. you probably got whatever channel flash uses muted.
<osvaldo> or some other application is accessing the sound card while flash is trying to access it at the same time
<alexrait> I want to change the settings of the flashplayer, but I can't see the text....
<celerex> I'm having a small problem with apache. My default ubuntu install seems to always be looking for an htdocs reference. I only have one apache2.conf/httpd.conf reference and changes are reflected. It's basically an install and a run.. i haven't change anything. Any ideas?
<alexrait> only the icons..
* Nafallo has always thought esound's purpose was to allow more sources to play sound at the same time... *
<GammaRay> Nafallo: tis true... if they use esd
<Nafallo> GammaRay: ahh, they are that b0rked :-P.
<ultrahex> hey guyz is there a minGW compiler for C++ for Ubuntu
<osvaldo> ultra, yes. gcc
<amos_> gcc/gpp?
<ultrahex> thanx
<alexrait> for instance I want to launch icq2go (flash version), but no text appears... what is the problem?
<osvaldo> ultrahex, apt-get install build-essentials
<osvaldo> alexrait, most likely macromedias fault
<alexrait> osvaldo, it doesn't work for you?
<alexrait> too*
<osvaldo> icq2go? dunno, never tried it.
<alexrait> can you check for a moment? you don't have to register or something: http://www.icq.com/icq2go/
#ubuntu 2005-02-24
<balton> I'm having a pretty weird problem - I installed Windows & Ubuntu on a dualboot and when i was in windows, the system reboot all of a sudden..when grub came up it booted into ubuntu, but i got a crc error..so i rebooted the system, and then all of a sudden it said "No operating system found" and grub didn't come up - So i tried putting in the ubuntu install disc again, but again, when uncompressing linux, i got a crc error..I also tried a gen
* Nafallo looks at his gaim and smiles *
<osvaldo> alexrait, sadly i don't have access to my hoary install at the moment, sorry.
<osvaldo> alexrait, try gaim.
<kbrooks__> hrm
<kbrooks__> oops
<kbrooks__> wrong room
<tatterdemalionpr> balton, could the hd be bad?
<hector_> i need lots of help can somebody help me???
<Nafallo> hector_: just ask in the channel and people will probably answer...
<kirt> Has anyone else been getting slow DNS lookups recently?  I've tried disabling ipv6 and my firewall.. neither had any effect.
<balton> tatterdemalionpr - I'm not sure...there are two drives in the box - a 40Gb with windows, and a 250Gb w/ a windows partition and linux
<balton> tatterdemalionpr - should i try disconecting the hard drives, and then booting off a livecd..?
<hector_> i'm tryng to mount a fat partition and i can't do it
<spinifex> where is the log file for xorg?
<balton> tatterdemalionpr - but i don't know how a bad hard drive would affect uncompressing linux off a livecd - doesn't the livecd not touch them at that point..?
<alexrait> osvaldo, it was just an example of course: :) I do use gaim..
<hector_> the first time that i can do it, i can't see the folders
<tatterdemalionpr> balton, bad cd?
<spinifex> does xorg keep a log file when you start up?
<tatterdemalionpr> balton, wrong cd drivers?
<bascule> bad RAM, bad IDE channels
<balton> i dont think so - i said i tried both ubuntu and a gentoo livecd, plus i've used both cds many times in the past..
<balton> bascule - what does bad ide channels mean? like how would i fix that...
<tatterdemalionpr> new motherboard
<balton> tatterdemalionpr - i see..
<tatterdemalionpr> but i doubt thats your probles
<tatterdemalionpr> problem
<bascule> well, it's a sarcastic one really, bad IDE channels would need a new motherboard so let's hope not
<bascule> ;)
<bascule> balton: ^
<lupusBE> W00T
<bascule> hi new install guy :)
<balton> should i go check unplugging the hard drives, or one at a time? (the computer is a floor away so it will take me a bit :) )
<bascule> lol,
<bascule> what is happenong, hang on
<balton> with me?
<bascule> try turning of virus check in BIOS if it has such a thing
<vivlachaga> sorry in my sources list i have a url is only this url or exist mirrors?
<bascule> balton: yeah I scrolled back
<balton> let me go check some of these things...i'll be back in a bit - thanks so far
<Slant> Has anyone seen the Apache2 / PHP4 / libpcre issue, and knwo how to fix it?
<thundrcleeze> hi
<thundrcleeze> I've got that problem with ICEauthority not letting me in again (on a different computer this time) and I can't remember the command to fix it.
<bascule> chown <you> ~/.ICEauthority
<thundrcleeze> thanks again, bascule
<bascule> rm -f ~/.ICEauthority is an other way, up to ypu
<bascule> np
<balton> ok i'm back
<bascule> how goes things balton
* bascule is a little worried about balton's machine 
<balton> i tried undoing the drives one by one, and it didn't fix it, but when i took out one of the sticks of ram it booted up the ubuntu install disk...now i'm goign to try putting the drives back in and hopefully it will work again
<bascule> bad RAM of cource crc check at  the top of the BIOS POST
<Funto> wow
<Funto> hello
<antibios> hello
<bascule> hi, popular isn't it :)
<Funto> yes lol
<Funto> I suppose you all are Ubuntu users...
<antibios> loving the ubuntu
<bascule> good guess
<Funto> hmm I'm new to this distrib
<Funto> and I can say I'm new to Linux too
<antibios> got a question that i wanted to ask before I start logging a bug report
<AlphaXero> how do you de-link /dev/dvd from /media/cdrom0 ?
<Funto> there still are problems with hardware :(
<valdez> Funto: what kind of hardware?
<Slant> AlphaXero: Take a look in /etc/fstab.
<Funto> 1st, the modem
<Funto> then, the printer
<antibios> my sounds keeps breaking and I just wanted to check that it isn't a hardware problem
<Funto> and the scanner too...
<Funto> :(
<antibios> Also give me the error: ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe
<AlphaXero> i forgot the cmd
<AlphaXero> ln something
<valdez> Funto: the modem seems to work though? :p
<Funto> I don't understand...Ubuntu is based on Knoppix isn't it? So why does Knoppix recognize hardware Ubuntu doesn't?
<Funto> valdez >> no :(
<Funto> It's a SpeedTouch USB
<bascule> arrrrgh modem from hell ...
<jdub> Funto: no, it's not
<AlphaXero> slant, /dev/dvd isnt in there
<jdub> Funto: the warty livecd was based on morphix
<Funto> and Morphix on Knoppix?
<jdub> Funto: the latest hoary test livecds are based on a new system, and recognise all the hardware that the installed system does
<jdub> loosely now
<Funto> wow
<valdez> Hoary works pretty good for me right now .. aka kicks ass
<Funto> a new system...a new distrib?
<jdub> no, a new livecd infrastructure
<Funto> ?
<bascule> i got a SpeedTouch USB to work once, rebooted and it never worked again
<AlphaXero> ah ok, its sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd <---how do i undo this?
<bascule> tm -f /media/cdrom0
<Funto> bascule >> it happened to me too ^^ but with Mandrake
<bascule> rm*
<valdez> never liked usb modems ..
<Funto> there is a script in Kaella
<AlphaXero> that removes the link bascule?
<bascule> Funto: the modem sucks completely, get a router, sorry but that is the way it is ..:(
<Funto> Kaella is a french versio nof Knoppix
<Funto> and that script permits it to connect in 30 seconds...
<bascule> AlphaXero: yes
<Funto> bascule >> in fact I managed to make the system recognize the modem
<Funto> and it thinks it works
<Funto> but...it doesn't :D
<bascule> AlphaXero: oops rm -f /dev/dvd
<randabis> hoary pissed me off earlier :p I did an update and it brought back that awful debian menu
<AlphaXero> ok thanks bascule
<valdez> lol
<jdub> randabis: remove menu-xdg
<godo> me too
<bascule> AlphaXero: /media/cdrom0 will be a directory anyway
<bascule> Funto: I think with 2.4 kernels it was fine, 2.6 forget about it
<Funto> hmm
<Funto> however the Kaella script works either with 2.4 and with 2.6...
<bascule> AlphaXero: it is ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
<bascule> or /dev/hdc /dev/dvd
<bascule> or /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd
<Funto> (where could I dl Hoary?)
<bascule> Funto: perhaps they have a direct line to Benoit Papillault
<Funto> a...direct line? you mean...?
<bascule> he perhaps was a devel there ...
<Funto> ah you mean in Kaella?
<bascule> yes
<Funto> I don't know
<Funto> the fact is that it is a french distribution and that my modem is widely used in France ^^
<bascule> UK too, wanadoo give them out like candy, cause that's all they are worth ;)
<cindux_> back :P
<tweek888> is there a compile guide anywhere? i reall cant figure it out :(
<cindux_> Totem still brokey..
<tweek888> really*
<drqk_> how do i get phph to work with apache2 ?
<godo> how how i get item RealPlayer out of the menu?
<tezza> how would i go about getting the functionality from my touchpad on my laptop so when i press in on it it performs a click ?
<valdez> cindux: what's up with totem? mine's stable
<godo> if have deinstall it
<cindux_> tezza are you talking about that little black/grey pad?
<cindux_> godo try right clicking it
<cindux_> you should have the remove option
<godo> ok
<balton> bascule - thanks for the help, looks like it's all good again
<randabis> jdub removing that also removes kde lol
<balton> bascule - i'm pissed off that the stick of RAM is bad already, i bought it at xmas!
<cindux_> lol
<cindux_> i have a bunch of sticks of pc133 you can have :D
<cindux_> er damnt
<bascule> balton: send it back
<Funto> is it possible to install Ubuntu Hoary on the DD from the live-cd?
<cindux_> anyone know how to msg nickserv
<cindux_> to "login"
<cindux_> keeps saying cindux is in use by another but i dont know command
<cindux_> to verify i am cindux
<bascule>  /msg nickser ident <pssword>
<randabis> Funto, theoretically you could
<cindux_> ah
<bascule>  /msg nickserv ident <password>
<randabis> it'd be kinda like installing gentoo from a livecd
<cindux_> thought it was identify
<cindux_> alright brb
<tobbe> msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<bascule> ident identify ...
<tezza> cindux_, yer, it's a laptop and usually if you press it it acts as a click
<Funto> And is there a script to install it, like under Knoppix?
<randabis> no
<cindux> woo
<cindux> thankey
<randabis> that's why I said theoretically
<godo> no icons for Trash and Desktop
<randabis> you'd have to improvise your own way to install ubuntu from a livecd
<netmonk> am i doing somethig wrong or is it a bug that every time I start synaptic the settings are back to proxy I used some time ago?
<randabis> I think it would be somewhat similar to installing gentoo
<randabis> you'd need to chroot, etc
<godo> how to fix it,cindux?
<cindux> huh?
<Funto> ok thx randabis
<bascule> cindux: sets mode +e no new memos? If so good
<cindux> = /
<bascule> 23:44 -!- Mode change [+e]  for user bascule
<bascule> 23:44 -MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
<cindux> oh
<cindux> yes i saw that
<cindux> lol
<bascule> coolyou are in .. :)
<cindux> :D
<godo> how i get the icons Trash and Desktop back?
<cindux> do you mean the desktop icons ?
<cindux> or the ones in the bottom menu
<Funto> with gconf-editor I think
<godo> on the left
<Funto> if you're talking about the icons on the desktop
<godo> there is only a thumbnail
<godo> on the down panel
<tweek888> is there a guide to basic compileing?
<bascule> ./configure && make && sudo make install <-- that easy
<tweek888> can you explain sudo?
<cindux> lol
<cindux> is sudo an acronym ?
<bascule> do as [S] uper [U] ser
<tweek888> k
<cindux> that cheap crap
<Funto> bascule >> but there isn't gcc on Ubuntu....
<tweek888> well ive tried make and it says theres no makefile =\
<bascule> Funto: oh there is I can assure you
<cindux> this may be dumb
<cindux> what is the difference between root & super user?
<bascule> none
<Funto> at least in my Hoary distrib, the package gcc isn't installed...
<cindux> 2 words for the same thing ?
<Funto> (I wanted to say Warty)
<cindux> so, when i type sudo su i'm basically asking for a session as root
<bascule> Funto: not installed is none, not the same ... :)
<cindux> aka super user?
<bascule> yup, aka god aka ownz everything and everyone
<cindux> woah
<cindux> cool ^
<tobbe> If I've understand it right there can be many super users, and root is one of them_
<tobbe> ?
<bascule> "Do not take the name of root in vain" -- Linus Torvalds
<cindux> maker of the linux kernel
<cindux> at something university
<bascule> yes, he said that
<cindux> lol
<cindux> cool name
<cindux> who looks at a kid & says Linus
<Firsti> Linus Torvalds was born in finland, me too :)
<bascule> tobbe: no many users can sudo but only ever one super user uid=0 root
<Funto> tobbe: there is juste one superuser...
<cindux> .. I wonder if Linus was born as Tommy
<celerex> someone wanna tell me why ubuntu requires i have mpm-worker installed but can't have mpm-prefork as well for apache? But mod-php required mpm-prefork
<Funto> and his name is root
<tobbe> Ok
<cindux> :O
<hummm> sorry i know this is off topic, but this is a helpful channel and programers linger here too. How can one tell DDD to display struct members with names?
<izo> how can i unpack compressed ubuntu mainmod1.mod file ?
<theine> hi, will libavcodeccvs eventually enter multiverse?
<tobbe> cindux, A Finnish mom and dad looks at a kid and says Linus ;)
<Funto> hummm: what is DDD?
<valdez> hrm su does not stand for super user really
<cindux> loll
<theine> valdez: it doesn't?
<tobbe> switch user
<valdez> substitute user
<valdez> ;)
<theine> i see
<hummm> Funto: it's a front end for gdb
<valdez> it's not just for mr root
<theine> nice to know
<hummm> (not that it matters)
<valdez> :)
<Funto> ok
<Funto> so I can't help you hummm ^^
<Funto> printf is your friend...:p
<tobbe> well, it does kind of matter... you can do 'su <what ever username>' to change to any user
<bascule> switch user or super user, hence sudo, maybe ..
<valdez> does anyone where I can find the homepage of totem?
<bascule> sudo bascule 'some task' also works though
<Funto> the page for Totem sends a 404 error :(
<Funto> well I'm going to sleep
<Funto> bye everybody
<Funto> +
<bascule> laters
<tobbe> I'm trying to compile a program and get this message: Checking for C header file time.h... no
<tobbe> Did not find the header time.h
<tobbe> What do I have to apt-get to get time.h?
<bascule> tobbe: depends what time.h it wants they exist for a few things, libc6-dev, glibc-dev
<nealmcb> how do I find out the status of a package in various ubuntu releases?  e.g. whether hplip is in hoary yet?  I.e. I'm looking for ubuntu versions of debian web pages like http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/hplip
<tobbe> bascule, How do I find that out?
<bascule> find what out?
<bascule> it's libc6-dev in this case
<tobbe> ok, thanks
<Lethorion> hi, how do I set it up so entrance is started at boot and not gdm?
<tobbe> bascule, I already have that installed
<randabis> nealmcb, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<bascule>  < bascule> tobbe: depends what time.h it wants they exist for a few things
<bascule> could be glibc-linux-headers or a python package wxPythin
<kent> is there a way to make perl script executed from / in apache? i can execute them from cgi-bin, but i cant find any documents about running them from / instead :(
<bascule> stlport-STLPORT_5_0
<bascule> howl-0.9.8:/usr/include/howl/salt/time.h
<tobbe> I'll try with stlport-dev
<bascule> yeah, it's about narrowing down what it needs
<nealmcb> randabis: thanks!!
<randabis> np
<I_Need_Help> whats a word processor I can use in Ubuntu
<delltony> question if you have never set a root password on ubuntu how do you go about setting it? i try to su root but i can't it ask for a password but i know i haven't set up
<I_Need_Help> delltony: just use 'su'
<tobbe> I_Need_Help, try oowriter (OpenOffice.org Writer)
<delltony> ok
<delltony> su ask for a password
<delltony> what do i enter
<I_Need_Help> ur password you set ubuntu with
<delltony> doesn't work i'm telling you
<I_Need_Help> then you do not know your password
<delltony> what did i just say :)
<delltony> it was never set
<bascule> su wants root password which doesn't exist
<bascule> sudo su
<I_Need_Help> sudo su
<FLeiXiuS> bascule: sudo passwd root
<FLeiXiuS> bascule: then you can use su -
<bascule> or that
<delltony> got it
<delltony> thanks
<bascule> sudo su && paswd
<bascule> sudo su && passwd
<FLeiXiuS> bascule: no..
<I_Need_Help> and ty for the OOwriter
<delltony> i got it
<bascule> FLeiXiuS: OK, I got it...
<bascule> <-- knows sudo su works
<tobbe> bascule, Still can't find time.h I've got glibc, stlport and libc6 installed
<delltony> wonder k3b has to run with sudo k3b i can't get it to do the k3bsetup and add the root pass
<Lethorion> is it enough to just remove the gdm symlink in /etc/rc5.d and add a entrance symlink for it to run entrance and not run gdm?
<LonelyRat> hiya
<LonelyRat> how can i get aterm to use the font "bitstream vera sans mono" instead of an ugly bitmap font
<bascule> tobbe: what are you trying to build
<bascule> LonelyRat: I don't think aterm supports 2-bythe fonts
<bascule> byte*
<felix_1> Hi all, apache2 cannot runs scripts (php; etc...) : "User not alowed to run scripts" : Someone knows what that means ?
<LonelyRat> aww
<LonelyRat> xterm supports it, i thought aterm was based on xterm
<spinifex> When I hit 'logout' in gnome, it takes about 5 minutes for it to actually show the dialog box where I can select shutdown/restart.  I think this may be caused by my graphics card not liking the dimming effect it's supposed to do.  I'm using Hoary.  Advice?
<bascule> don't think any term does really konsole and gnome-terminal have a go but they look awful
<spinifex> I already hit the button, still waiting for it to show
<LonelyRat> xterm looks nice
<LonelyRat> but i can't get it transparent and tinted
<bascule> xterm wont do those things no
<spinifex> my chipset is very crappy, but I am able to play chromium and frozen bubble and armagetron straight from processor, very fast
<tobbe> bascule, I'm trying to build linuxdcpp
<spinifex> ah, there it is
<spinifex> know how I can disable the effect or something?  I don't want to wait 5 minutes while it does nothing every time I want to shutdown
<spinifex> hmm, actually, once I've made it show the logout thing, it will quickly load it again.
<spinifex> any reason for this slowness?
<tobbe> bascule, http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<spinifex> running out of batteries, brb
<felix_1> ... sorry for re-asking: Apache2 cannot runs php scripts: "User not alowed to run scripts" : what that means ??? I am newbie in webserver instasllation-configuration
<bascule> tobbe: needs a cvs checkout right?
<bascule> <-- can't be bothered
<ultrahex> hmmmm PalmPilot Support ..
<tobbe> bascule, yeah, it needs a cvs checkout, but it's really small. Will only take a couple of secs on a .5MBit connection
<aardvark> hwo do I do a reisnstall of Gnome ? on warty
<nealmcb> randabis: I pointed to http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/  from a few ubuntu wiki pages
<lupusBE> can someone tell me if gnome-vfs depends on libgnome ?
<lupusBE> gconf seems to be without it
<lupusBE> but whatabout gnome-vfs?
<aardvark> anyone help me with reinstalling gnome ?
<bascule> tobbe: all right then ... ;)
<GammaRay> aardvark: that's probably not necessicary.
<GammaRay> aardvark: what's the problem?
<randabis> mmk
<aardvark> I installed ATI drivers and know gnome is not working properly
<aardvark> I get login
<ultrahex> can someone help me with jpilot
<ultrahex> i cant figure out what to put for "/dev/ttyUSB ..."
<aardvark> then just hangs for while and pops out back to login screen
<aardvark> did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<GammaRay> aardvark: so you get to the graphical login screen?
<aardvark> yes
<aardvark> its like gnome is wacky
<GammaRay> can you try creating another user and logging in with it?
<delltony> dang how do you change the themes for xchat? i'm in small fugly mode :)
<aardvark> hmm let me try
<bascule> tobbe: client/QueueManager.h:174: warning: taking address of temporary
<bascule> scons: *** [build/client/ADLSearch.o]  Error 1
<bascule> scons: building terminated because of errors.
<bascule> faile anyway
<tobbe> But you didn't get the time.h error?
<ultrahex> how would i list connected devices (such as USB and serial etc)
<bascule> lsusb
<GammaRay> aardvark: FYI: go to the first VT, login, then enter: sudo adduser test1
<ultrahex> bascule: ok now how would i change bus and device # to a /dev/pilot
<bascule> no idea
<GammaRay> aardvark: you should also check ~/.xsession-errors
<ultrahex> ugh ://///
<aardvark> GammaRay: you beut
<aardvark> beaut!
<aardvark> it must be a permissions issue
<aardvark> checking .xsession for my account
<Rocha> Hello
<arbeck> I'm having trouble trying to connect an external USB hard drive... I can see it when i do an fdisk -l and I have my /etc/fstab set up for it... but it won't mount
<GammaRay> one time .Xauthority was owned by root and that caused a similar problem for me
<Rocha> Do you know the name of the program to enable drop shadows in xorg
<Rocha> ?
<bascule> ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority
<bascule> Rocha: xcompmgr
<bascule> transset
<Rocha> bascule, thanks
<bascule> Rocha: it's buggy as hell and will probably freeze your desktop
<Rocha> btw, can i watch divx with totem-gstreamer?
<bascule> totem-xine
<Rocha> bascule, and dvd's ?
<bascule> needs win32codecs I think, or is there an open one for it now , I can't remeber
<Rocha> i can't download totem-xine (dialup connection)
<GammaRay> win32-codecs is much larger AFAIK
<bascule> dvd's work for me, I use xine, I haven't had a go at totem yet, I like xine, has always worked for me
<bascule> that gstramer thing is new and strange to me :)
<Rocha> i hope gstreamer replaces xine soon
<lupusBE> gstreamer is still giving sync probs here
<bascule> I dont I hope its the other way .. :)
<lupusBE> with audio and video :(
<Neil3> i have problems with gstreamer too
<aardvark> GammaRay: it seems that there is a lot of weird issues now with gnome
<bascule> kill esd and gstreamer bring in jackd and xine-libs for all
<Neil3> try to avoid it if possible
<GammaRay> dlocate says totem-xine is 2M and win32-codecs is 12M ( a little low to me)
<AlphaXero> totem-xine doesnt come with the lidvdcss2 codec that it needs
<AlphaXero> besides, 12M seems a little high for a codec, not the other way around
<aardvark> GammaRay: how do I do a fresh install of gnome ?
<GammaRay> AlphaXero: it includes *many* codecs
<bascule> AlphaXero: not one codec lots, wmv wma in there too
<AlphaXero> so why is totem-xine small is my point
<arbeck> Can someone help me with mounting a usb hard drive?
<Underlord> does ubuntu (non live) have any sort of firewall by default?
<AlphaXero> i think 2M seems about right
<bascule> Underlord: all Linux has a default firewall at the kernel level, apps are just front ends to that
<GammaRay> aardvark: the main settings files in your home dir are ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconfd
<AlphaXero> i installed VLC and it works pretty well for dvd's
<AlphaXero> if anyone is still around that had that concern
<ultrahex> man im having so much trouble getting palm to work with UBUNTU
<AlphaXero> i know we were talking about it earlier
<Neil3> AlphaXero, totem-xine is small cos it uses xinelib to do it's stuff
<GammaRay> aardvark: I would use mv so as to keep them just in case
<Neil3> it's just a shell for it
<Underlord> well i just tried to use a java applet in firefox that connects to 8801 of a server, and it failed
<Underlord> just wanted to know if it was on my end
<ubuntu2u> hey
<GammaRay> aardvark: the reason you have to reinstall in windows is because windows usually does not seperate the settings.
<Neil3> it really is that small :)
<Rocha> bye, this dialup connection is expensive
<SeanQ> Wow.
<alumik> hi
* SeanQ slams self in head
<SeanQ> It was THAT easy.
<SeanQ> I was about to go back to Fedora, but alas, it was all MY fault
<ubuntu2u> where do the files that i "save to disk" go?
<SeanQ> I put in "prism2_usb", was supposed to put in "wlan0"
<ubuntu2u> it didn't give ma an option
<SeanQ> when I put in wlan0, boom, i've got web
<SeanQ> save to disk should go to../home/username
<SeanQ> i think
<SeanQ> question
<ubuntu2u> seanq, are you having problems connecting to your internet?
<SeanQ> i was, but i was so stupid
<SeanQ> it was trivial
<SeanQ> Question.
<aardvark> GammaRay: so move the gconf files and then what ?
<SeanQ> Where are my win32 files?
<aardvark> restart gdm
<SeanQ> meaning my ntfs files
<GammaRay> aardvark: relogin
<aardvark> cool
<bascule> SeanQ: /dev/hda1 at a guess
<AlphaXero> ok i'm starting to have fun with ubuntu
<SeanQ> NvM found in UbuntuGuide
<ubuntu2u> sean
<ubuntu2u> are you having problems connecting to your internet?
<SeanQ> no..i'm connected
<ubuntu2u> lol ok
<SeanQ> finally.
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help me with telling me where my files go when i download them and save them to disk... it didn't give me an option. it just said save to disk
<Neil3> into ~ usually
<tobbe> ubuntu2u, look in /home/<username>/
<Neil3> your home dir
<tommy> hey, i have a problem.  i just did a fresh install of ubuntu but i cant use sudo to run commands (its asking for a password even though i havent set one with `sudo passwd root`).  what should i do?
<tobbe> just open up a console and enter 'cd'
<Seq> tommy: it wants your user password
<tommy> oh
<tobbe> and then 'ls' and you should see the file you downloaded
<tommy> Seq, thanks.  i feel a lot dumber ;)
<Neil3> its your user password hehe
<ubuntu2u> tobbe/neil3: sorry for sounding like a noob but where do i go to get to home directory
<GammaRay> ubuntu2u: compuer -> home
<ubuntu2u> nvm
<ubuntu2u> found it lol
<Neil3> in /home/ubuntu2u
<Neil3> everything in there is your stuff
<Neil3> your settings and personal files
<nal> hi i was wondering if some one could tell me how to make a back up cd with stuff like ndiswrapper and other things ineed and make apt-get or sanaptic see it
<arbeck> I am unable to mount and external USB hard drive.  It mounts just find on my mac and and XP machine... the ubuntu box also mounts my digital camera as a USB hd automatically... can someone help me out?
<cindux> back :D
<cindux> damn't
<cindux> anyone know what codecs i need for wmv & mpeg in Totem
<Civic> hallo
<cindux> allo
<cindux> everyones quiet
<Civic> where can i ask something about ubuntu?
<mike998_AFK> best off asking in #ubuntu
<Civic> i'm speeking from greece
<LinuxJones> Civic, right her :P
<LinuxJones> Civic, err here
<Civic> well
<Civic> i have installed ubuntu 4.10 in my pc
<Civic> i have a problem with my modem device
<cindux> external / internal ?
<Civic> i have an ISDN
<Civic> external
<cindux> ah
<cindux> ok and the problem?
<Civic> it's USB
<Archon> how do you activate root?
<Civic> the name of the modem is
<Civic> Intracom Netmod
<cindux> Have you tried Netowkring COnfig
<Civic> the problem is that i can't communicate with the modem
<cindux> Go to Computer > System Configuration > Network Settings
<cindux> I had to do manualy as well
<cindux> takes a few seconds
<Civic> i cant find ttyACMO in my /dev/tty list for the modem
<Civic> it has only the ttyS0,1,2,3,
<cindux> hm odd
<cindux> have you posted on the forum?
<Civic> no
<cindux> I'd recommend that
<Civic> :)
<cindux> I just began with Ubuntu & LInux a few days ago
<cindux> I cant really offer any help
<cindux> still learning the shell :p
<Civic> :)
<bc> gedit
<cindux> hm ... #gimp is the shitty channel lol
<bc> (sorry! typed in wrong text box!
<cindux> those assholes never talk
<tommy> anyone want to help me with getting divx support?
<tommy> these wiki instructions arent working..
<cindux> :p
<trashmatic> hey, im a new user, and i need some help printing to a windows computer via samba
<trashmatic> i got it to work on fedora 2, but the config tools are different here...
<ubuntu2u> when i download a file it won't let me open it
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help?
<ubuntu2u> it says "can't display location"
<trashmatic> i mean, what needs to go in the "host" and "printer" fields? what syntax? and when i put in the username and password it gets all mangled if i open the properties window again
<trashmatic> i can't find any documentation
<arbeck> trashmatic: i've always found it easier to put the printer on linux and print to it from windows
<cindux> get ready everyone for an extremely stupid ass question..
<cindux> I'm from windows, never going back... I was just wondering before i create a folder on the desktop
<trashmatic> arbeck: i'd like to be able to do that, but because of location and family politics, it's not happening
<cindux> is their a DIR already on ubuntu
<cindux> for "my files"
<cindux> "my documents"
<cindux> etc
<trashmatic> arbeck: either i get it to print from linux, or this computer turns windows, unfortunately
<wasabi_> So I'm looking for a good utility of some sort to get some sort of load graph for each of my HDs... suggestions?
<tobbe> cindux, no. Just create them in your home folder
<wasabi_> graphical, etc.
<cindux> =
<brrrrt> does anyone know if its save to uninstall and reinstall all perl packages using apt ?
<cindux> my home folder would be... home/cindux ?
<tobbe> yeag
<wasabi_> brrrrt, why would you?
<rockwilder> i try to install the ati drivers with this faq http://www.melb.apana.org.au/Melb/MelbWiki/ATIRadeon9600 but i don't understand this part...
<rockwilder> make-kpkg --append-to-version "-1-<arch>" --revision "<vers>"--added-modules fglrx-4.3.0-3.12.0 modules_image
<cindux> hm
<brrrrt> wasabi: i seem to have broken perl modules
<cindux> oh, how do i list ALL files with the "ls" command
<cindux> ls -a?
<trashmatic> wasabi_: gkrellm?
<bascule> ls -al
<cindux> bla
<cindux> thanks
<cindux> i was close!
<bascule> or -a
<rockwilder> can anyone help? ^^
<arbeck> rockwilder, what do you need?
<rockwilder> i don't know what i must select
<bascule> either -a shows . files add the l you get file info add an h you get 'human readable' file sizes
<rockwilder> sorry for my bad english
<bascule> ls -alh
<rockwilder> make-kpkg --append-to-version "-1-<arch>" --revision "<vers>"--added-modules fglrx-4.3.0-3.12.0 modules_image
<cindux> ah icic
<cindux> i wanna figure out everything
<cindux> i went to a site for the command line introduction
<cindux> says type bla bla to do bla bla
<cindux> but doesnt say what it is..
<cindux> like the program "less" that lets you text files
<cindux> didnt tell me what less actually meant
<bascule> cindux: http://www.dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_toc.html <-- your ready ;)
<bascule> http://linuxcommand.org
<cindux> perty
<cindux> been there :p
<cindux> i've been using it
<bascule> too easy for the likes of you though
<arbeck> cindux: i'd highly suggest getting a basic linux/unix book or printing out a guide... it's helpful and good to have around as a reference (espcially when you get stuck in vi)
<cindux> Oo
<trashmatic> cindux: there's a free book called "linux: rute user's tutorial and exposition"
<cindux> i have a chapters gift thingy lol
<SeanQ> wonder what i'll do with my "Fedora Core 3 for Dummies" book now
<cindux> :P
<SeanQ> I'll read it, it still gives some good general information
<trashmatic> cindux: i have the hard copy, and it's great, everything is done on the command line and explained
<cindux> hm maybe ill check it out
<cindux> is it free + shipping or something
<trashmatic> cindux: i think the text is free online as html or pdf
<Neil3> this site is awesome SeanQ: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<cindux> k searchin for it
<trashmatic> cindux: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<cindux> I downloaded several pdf's before to
<cindux> but they were to big
<bascule> 01:25 < bascule> http://linuxcommand.org ;P
<trashmatic> it's all html
<Neil3> haha i didnt see that sorry
<SeanQ> NICE, Neil3.
<Neil3> but that just proves how good a site it is
<SeanQ> Is there anyway I can change the Xchat theme here in ubuntu?
<cindux> ah trash looks good
<cindux> thanks alot
<trashmatic> hth
<s1amson> typing 'info' in a shell gives  good basic commands as well
<arbeck> SeanQ, it should pick up whatever gnome theme you are running
<SeanQ> ah, mmkay.
<SeanQ> Well, this black background + white font kinda clash
<ultrahex> hmmm
<s1amson> goto xchat prefs, and change it
<arbeck> SeanQ, settings->prefrences-> interface->colours
<SeanQ> ooh, transparency looks good
<mike998_AFK> seaj
<cindux> how can i exit the terminal from the terminal ?
<cindux> quit / exit ?
<SeanQ> cindux, type "exit"
<cindux> ah
<mike998_AFK> SeanQ check out the art ubuntu forums... there are some nice examples of what you can do
<cindux> the command line makes me feel powerful :D
<s1amson> the command line _makes_ you powerful
<s1amson> its not a false feeling :] 
<bascule> cindux: that is because it is thee mostpowerful tool in modern cmputing, without equal in any way
<cindux> lol :P
<cindux> woo
<bascule> "beware the power of the enter key" -- some dude
<s1amson> funny thing, its not a modern concept, original DOS wernt none too shabby
<SeanQ> WOAH!
<_|Immanewbie|_> Hi everyone, guys I'm having trouble to partition my disk
<SeanQ> 14,211 files!
<arbeck> i cut my teeth on DOS... but i always replaced command.com with 4dos.com
<arbeck> that made it cool
<s1amson> :] 
<bascule> s1amson: been arount since 1971 or something, just never bettered, cause it does what you tell it and that is that :))
<arbeck> Can anyone give me some advice about an external USB hard drive?
<Gul3> hello. could my ubuntu computer been affected by a virus or something if i'm not running any apps, or heavy processes that i know of, but still system monitor says 100% cpu load and about 200 MB used memory...? this does not make any sense to me at least..
<s1amson> nice to be in control over your computer <bashing> than the computer in control over you </bashing>
<bascule> plug it in type dmesg see where it connected it mount -t auto /dev/sd?? /some/dir
<cindux> back
<tobbe> arbeck, As in which one to get?
<_|Immanewbie|_> Gul3 linux has no virus
<bestadvocate> anyone here running hoary?
<s1amson> yes, there are linux viruses
<s1amson> about 12
<Gul3> slamson is right
<s1amson> and... all open source :P
<cindux> lol
<Gul3> lol
<cindux> hm
<cindux> funny, windows faces 12+ a day
<cindux> new :O
<bascule> s1amson: yeah, but I challenge you to *find* me one, a real live file, I wanna see it ...
<arbeck> bascule: the dmsg is filled with errors... it can't read the partition table
<LinuxJones> Gul3, run top and see what is hogging your cpu
<_|Immanewbie|_> s1amson I have never heard about alinux virus at least in the windows concept (some program that infects you and you cant see it)
<Seq> Gul3: it could be a system process in the background (like updatedb or something). open a terminal, and run `top`
<s1amson> first written was a trojan, and i could be wrong.... but its atleast 5 years old, and actually comes with a 'disinfect' command for the end user
<e-Jah> lut
<cindux> must learn..
<bestadvocate> anyone have problems with sound juicer crashing when you start the wrip
<cindux> what is the "end" user
<s1amson> bascule:  try gogle.com/linux - no need for me to do the grunt work :P
<Gul3> i'm running top now, but i can't even see all the processes. it's so many!
<bascule> s1amson: yeah there are root kits too, guess I caould go into IRC warez land, but I'd rather not .. ugggh those people
<_|Immanewbie|_> Does anyone here knows an alternative to partition magic?
<Gul3> parted
<Neil3> qtparted
<mroth> _|Immanewbie|_: ntfsresize
<_|Immanewbie|_> I need something for windoes
<Seq> Gul3: type "p"
<cindux> fdisk
<cindux> lol
<_|Immanewbie|_> my partition magic says erro 117
<_|Immanewbie|_> error
<arbeck> bascule:  I need to know if there is a way to fdisk the usb drive
<mebaran151> hey
<Seq> Gul3: sorry, thats a capital P
<mebaran151> I am setting up vsftpd
<Gul3> top -P  ?
<mebaran151> I would like a couple of tips
<mebaran151> vsftpd
<bascule> arbeck: cfdisk /dev/sda <-- or b or c or d
<mebaran151> what contstitutes a user that is able to use ftp
<Gul3> Seq, i'm not get you here
<Gul3> type P?
<Seq> Gul3: just "P" while top is running, and it will sort by processor usage
<mebaran151> do I have to add them to a special group
<s1amson> Gul3: try ps ux (for your user only) and 'ps aux' will list all
<arbeck> bascule: that gives me a fatal error :)
<arbeck> bascule:  the funny thing is it works great on OSX and XP
<bascule> not sounding too healthy, do you have front and rear usb ports? If so try the other way
<Gul3> i'm not getting anyway.. i'm not too experienced linux user:/
<Gul3> i get a lot of output, but i don't know what i am looking after..
<s1amson> Gul3: what are you trying to do?
<Gul3> free up some cpu load
<s1amson> ahh
<arbeck> bascule:  I wonder if I can fix it in OSX or on an XP box
<Seq> Gul3: there is a column labelled "%CPU". By typing "P" into top, you're sorting by that column. You can look down and find the process using the most cpu, and see what it is (under the "command" column)
<arbeck> bascule:  and then try to mount it here
<Gul3> it says 100% without any apps running
<s1amson> think top is the only cmd line tool that will give you an active cup list
<s1amson> cpu*
<ubuntu2u> hey
<ubuntu2u> does ubuntu have telnet?
<s1amson> could be wrong
<LinuxJones> Gul3, you could paste the output of top to www.pastebin.ca, then post the link to the irc channel :)
<bascule> arbeck: I guess I have never used an extrernal drive, just thumbs
<ubuntu2u> does ubuntu have linux?
<bascule> ???????
<cindux> = /
<_|Immanewbie|_> there is any way to "fix" my partition table?
<cindux> lol
<arbeck> bascule: well, I had an extra 30gb drive sitting around so i spent $15 on a case and made it into an external drive
<cindux> it uses the linux kernel ;)
<fsc> ubuntu2u, no. it's got windows
<cindux> so ye
<fsc> it's the NT kernel underneath
<l3m> i want to start vsftpd but get 500 OOPS: could not bind to IPv4 socket.. any ideas?
<bascule> arbeck: rightly so, I really dunno whats u with it
<bascule> arbeck: do you have an fstab entry for another usb device in there?
<Gul3> how can i get the output of top to a plain text file? can't get to the bottom line
<Gul3> lol
<ubuntu2u> can i use telnet on ubuntu?
<felix_1> Soryy .... Really need to know whay apache2 is unable to run php scripts: The module is loaded... but "User is not allowed to run scripts"-> from error.log need help!!!
<bascule> Gul3: top -n 20 file.txt <-- that
<bascule> cat file.txt | less
<randabis> ubuntu2u, apt-get install telnetd I think
<bascule> that ^ ?
<bascule> telnet, shudder
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, don't use telnet use ssh
<Gul3> bascule: unknown augument 't'
<Gul3> ??
<arbeck> bascule: i don't have an entry for any USB devices... it mounts my USB camera as a drive just fine without it
<cindux> i asked a question b4 but was afk
<bascule> Gul3: eh?
<cindux> im new to ubuntu really, & just wonderin if theirs a "my documents"
<cindux> or folder for my files
<Gul3> top -n 20 file.txt leavs me that output
<LinuxJones> felix_1, change your php ownership with chmod ?
<LinuxJones> felix_1, and make them executable
<arbeck> cindux: just create a folder in your home directory
<bascule> Gul3: woops. command failure
<bascule> lol
<cindux> er
<cindux> i dont know hoe :(
<cindux> if you mean the desktop, I'd rather not have it on their
<bascule> head -n 20
<cindux> I like iconless
<arbeck> cindux: mkdir documents
<bascule> head top , I dunno,
<felix_1> linuxjones : what ?
<bascule> nah top is a monitor
<arbeck> cindux: cd ~ will take you to your home
<cindux> i know :P
<bestadvocate> sound juicer is broken
<bascule> cindux: in firefox is that what you want to change?
<cindux> ?
<cindux> I just want to create a DIR off the desktop to store .html files
<bascule> edit download directories
<felix_1> LinuxJones: you mean if apache 2 User and grp is "www-data" then chown php-exec to this ?
<cindux> if I place it in /home it wont show on my desktop right ?
<bascule> mkdir ~/web
<LinuxJones> felix_1, I don't run apache or php but it sounds like you need to make your php scripts executable and change ownsership
<cindux> bascule where would that place it ?
<bascule> no /home/Desktop goes on the dektop
<LinuxJones> felix_1, yeah
<cindux> /home/cindux
<bascule> ~/web would be /home/cindux/web
<cindux> is cindux a dir ?
<bascule> depends on your user name ( are you taking the piss?)
<cindux> oh icicic
<cindux> lol
<LinuxJones> felix_1, but I'm not sure 100% sure on that what does that error.log file say ?
<bascule> :)))
<trashmatic> okay, this is really troubling. i'm trying to configure cups myself, but ubuntu has disabled the web interface!? "for my protection", i'm sure, but i want to turn it on, thanks
<felix_1>  LinuxJones: no- you are not correct, php script files no need to be exec ... apache cannot run the script. php module is loaded but intuitively, I suspect a misconf in the apache or/and php rights
<trashmatic> because the print config app doesnt work, or at least isnt adequately documented :/
<cindux> hm
<cindux> if im in a different dir in the term does it matter
<cindux> or do i have to be in /home/cindux when i do mkdir ~/web
<bascule> no ~ will expand to /home/cindux
<cindux> :(
<cindux> to much lol
<bascule> or /home/<whoever>/
<ubuntu2u> does anyoen here know how to hack?
<bascule> ubuntu2u: shut up
<cindux> ubuntu theirs really no such thing as hacking
<cindux> all hacking is is knowing certain holes & flaws & exposing them
<ubuntu2u> bascule, shut up you have a small penis
<cindux> =/
<_|Immanewbie|_> my partition magic says error 117. Ive google and found no solution =/
<ubuntu2u> we all know so stop hiding it
<trashmatic> the ~ is really quite cool, but you could always type /home/username if you rather, no harm ;)
<bascule> I haven;t, but I suspect you said that for a reaon
<LinuxJones> felix_1, like I said I don't know just offering sugggestion
<ubuntu2u> yes
<cindux> ah
<cindux> ?
<cindux> mkdir ~web /home/cindux ?
<ubuntu2u> because i was watching you change last night when a popup came onto my computer for dad's and kids going at it and i thought to myself.... hmmm thaat kid has a small penis
<ubuntu2u> so i quickly exited
<trashmatic> no, you'd use 'mkdir /home/cindux/web', that means the same as 'mkdir ~/web'
<cindux> ah
<cindux> and to be sure... lol :(
<SeanQ> ubuntu2u, NAMBLA at work
<cindux> mkdir = of course, make dir
<trashmatic> yup
<cindux> so many new acronyms & short forms i must learn
<ubuntu2u> hey cindux?
<cindux> yes?
<inc> sup peeps
<trashmatic> yeah, it takes everyone a little while, valuable skill though
<cindux> hm
<ubuntu2u> what is nambla cindux?
<cindux> ?
<trashmatic> ubuntu2u, stop trolling
<cindux> ..
<SeanQ> I said NAMBLA. :P
<LinuxJones> change the topic guys
<ubuntu2u> seanq said.... nambla at work ubuntu2u i was wondering what it was
<cindux> :
<s1amson> surfing pr0n in w3m just isnt the same
<SeanQ> cindux, check synaptic for a program called 'wtf'
<cindux> anyone interested in webspace = /
<SeanQ> it's an ancronym finder
<SeanQ> it depends, lemme see the AUP
<cindux> interested... name
<Civic> well bye guys
<SeanQ> later
<Civic> if i can't fix my modem problem i 'll be back again tomorrow
<cindux> wee
<cindux> hm
<cindux> dirs created :P
<cindux> in the "text editor" do I just save the html file as webpage.html etc
<SeanQ> ew.
<bascule> no point it to the directory /home/condux/web
<bascule> or whatever you just made
<cindux> I'm already in the DIR
<inc> yooo.. bascule... see any 3d people today?
<cindux> I just made an html file from scratch
<bascule> inc: yes I did
<cindux> its not an .html gile
<mebaran151> hey
<cindux> file*
<inc> bascule: good deal
<mebaran151> anyone know a good tutorial on ftp
<trashmatic> okay, i want to tear out the ubuntu version of cups and replace it with the debian package... been a while since i used apt, so can anyone help me with that?
<mebaran151> and how does vsftpd differentiate between local and remote users
<inc> bascule: i reverted back to warty and back to playing cds lol better than before
<bob2> trashmatic: why?
<bascule> inc: good idea, it wasl ooking complicated to fix
<cindux> how do i remove a file ?
<fallker> hey all
<cindux> rem ?
<cindux> rm ?
<bascule> rm -f file
<trashmatic> bob2: ubuntu apparently patched it to completely remove the web interface, which i want to use because gnome-cups-manager sucks
<fallker> rm
<Seazzy> hey, I need direction
<ryan_> whats the key combo to kill an app ?
<cindux> ah
<s1amson> www.mapquest.com
<fallker> ryan_, what kind of app?
<ryan_> xmms is hanging
<inc> bascule: well maybe i have a better change now.. i think i'm at the point where i need to configure the mixer..i typed alsamixer and unmuted pcm
<bascule> ryan_: alt f4 closes one, xkill gives a magic cursor pkill appname is another way, there are lots ..
<s1amson> ryan_:  hanging when you load a directory?
<Seazzy> I have just installed warty/X86, and my celeron box is freezing on me. Anyone know what's up?
<inc> i already did the modprobe stuff and that went well
<ryan_> no, it was playing. but now it just hanged after finishing a song
<s1amson> perhaps it tried to play an invalid mp3?
<mebaran151> just xkill it
<mebaran151> the magic cursor will do fine
<mebaran151> eventually Gnome will ask you if you want to kill it I think
<ryan_> xkill-ed
<mebaran151> cool
<s1amson> xmms is virtually bug free, any error you get with it is normally via something you tried to feed it
<ryan_> gonna add that kill button to the panel
<Seazzy> Does anyone know what log I should be checking for specific error msgs regarding the unfortunate freezing of ubuntu?
<SeanQ> No clue.
<cindux> system logs :D
<cindux> lol
<cindux> i dont know anything dont listen to me
<cindux> but /etc as far as i know has ubuntus system logs
<bestadvocate> whens the stable release for hoary due?
<bascule> /var/log/messages
<bascule> but you rarely find much after a crash to be fair
<zeratha> I am trying to get Ubuntu set up on a friend's computer and I keep having problems with sound. I've tried everything recommended in the forums and wiki, so I'm stumped.
<Seazzy> hmmn, anyone here who has had a simmilar problem?
<Seazzy> to the freezing, not the sound
<scoon> zeratha, what kind of sound hw ?
<Mr_Smiley> ubuntu hasn't detected my cdrom drive, there is no /dev/hdc.. any ideas?
<zeratha> Audigy. All the right drivers seem loaded, and XMMS plays as though the sound card were fine with Alsa, OSS, and ESD, but no sound. Real Player says the sound device is in use and the gnome-volume applet say no device found.
<membreya> hiyas
<Mr_Smiley> hi
<felix_1> LinuxJones: ok sorry for my late reply : you were telling that you only wianted to give me suggestions ... :-0 thanx for that ... I partially fixed my problem: module suphp was installed and seems to screwup php execution... but I get full load of php scrit errors related or not to configurations... anyway... sorry :-)
<scoon> zerath, is there onboard sound chips ?
<zeratha> Yes, disabled in the BIOS
<membreya> got a problem trying to execute a configure script..getting the following two error messages
<membreya> checking for working makeinfo... missing
<membreya> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<membreya> any ideas? :(
<zeratha> Oh, and all cables are connected properly. Got sound when I installed, but since updating, its gone.
<scoon> zeratha, updated to hoary ?
<mebaran151> how can I tell what daemons are running at any one moment?
<mebaran151> just daemons
<membreya> ps --help
<membreya> :| nvm ;)
<zeratha> scoon, no, just standard updates. It's the weirdest thing. No problem on any other machine but this one.
<scoon> zeratha, check alsamixer and make certain that 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' is NOT muted
<zeratha> scoon, Thanks! That was it!
<scoon> zeratha
<fsc> hmm..gpd is fubar on warty. i really need to upgrade gnome/gkt+ and all development libraries without going all the way to hoary
<scoon> zeratha, in order for that to not get muted again when you reboot or log out whatever
<scoon> zeratha, do a
<scoon> 'sudo alsactl store' in a term
<fsc> lack of decent gtk/gnome pdf viewer is annoying
<jdub> fsc: using hoary?
<zeratha> scoon, thanks, I need to log out to see if the applet works. Thanks again.
<scoon> np
<membreya> so anyone know why I'm getting checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool ? when I'm trying to configure?
<jdub> fsc: try gpdf, but then try evince :-)
<jdub> membreya: look at intltool's depends
<fsc> jdub, i want to upgrade to 2.9.3 of gpdf, but i'm on warty and i need all the 2.6 gtk stuff
<jdub> fsc: upgrade to hoary :)
<fsc> jdub, gpdf is not rendering properly
<fsc> jdub, xpdf is well...lackluster at best
<jdub> it's not that much better in later versions
<jdub> evince is
<fsc> jdub, envince i should try?
<membreya> thanks for that jdub ... I did an apt-get -f install :)
<fsc> never heard of envince
<fsc> me looks
<jdub> fsc: evince
<jdub> it'll be in GNOME 2.12
<fsc> jdub, : cool. evince looks nice. thanks for info man
<fsc> jdub, and ps viewer integrated. me like
<jdub> fsc: it's designed to be a 'document viewer', so integrates a few of the existing gnome apps nicely
<fsc> jdub, is this your project? didn't you have something to do with gpdf?
<jdub> no
<jdub> to both
<jdub> apart from being involved in gnome generally
<fsc> ok, always see your name in gpdf changelog for some reason
<fsc> well the gpdf site hasn't been updated in eons
<jdub> i think martin thanked me once
<fsc> but i definitely want to check out evince...on its web site now
<fsc> jdub, i wonder what it'll take to get this thing running on warty.  i see packages for hoary.  i don't want to pooch-screw my system just for a pdf viewer
<cindux> whats the absolute path to the desktop ?
<fsc> i'll build it from source if it doesn't rely on gtk+ 2.6 and gnome 2.8
<membreya> grrrr damn hoary live cd giving me false hope...it got my wireless nic working without a problem...
<membreya> cindux: /usr/home/(username)/Desktop
<membreya> -usr
<membreya> so it's just /home/(username)/Desktop
<cindux> hm icic
<cindux> and just wonderin, I want to remove a DIR & all its contents?
<cindux> can i just do rm /home/desktop/cindux/web
<membreya> do an rm -f -R
<membreya> make sure u do it as sudo
<cindux> "rm -f -r /home/cindux/web ?
<cindux> with sudo in front *
<jdub> cindux: not if you own the files
<u> Hello
<u> can anyone help me a sec with a mount ntfs problem?
<s1amson> i can try
<s1amson> :] 
<u> ok slamson
<cindux> hm seems like so much....
<u> thank you
<s1amson> dont thank me yet, i havent helped
<u> lol
<u> ok
<cindux> "/home/cindux/desktop/files"
<cindux> to much :(
<u> i want to auto mount a ntfs drive
<s1amson> ok...
<s1amson> that it?
<u> lol
<u> yes
<s1amson> look at (do a search for) fstab
<u> i have a harder question coming up after this one
<s1amson> and edit it
<s1amson> :D
<u> lol
<u> "edit it" care to elaborate :p
<cindux> this cant be it
<s1amson> give it the same rights as any other partition, note: that if you see one with -rw - change it to -ro as you cant write to ntfs
<s1amson> actually
<s1amson> find fstab, and paste what it says @ pastebin.com
<cindux> Surely theirs a dir i can use to store my files instead of /home/cindux/dirname
<s1amson> no, theresnot much to elaborate on
<cindux> where does everyone store their files
<cindux> html files,movies music etc
<u> im having trouble finding fstab
<s1amson> but, considering its ntfs, it wouldnt hurt to have a look see at your current config
<u> please note: im fresh from migration
<s1amson> please note: i dont use ubuntu :P but its a linux thing not ubuntu
<u> lol ok
<s1amson> lemme find mine
<u> cheerz
<s1amson> its in etc
<s1amson> /etc/fstab
<u> yes i have it
<s1amson> paste it @ pastebin.com
<u> im jus gonna do a new login as root
<s1amson> or... somkething
<membreya> gah
<s1amson> yea, you need to be root to edit it
<membreya> what's the easiest way to find the file that a make install has created? :P
<s1amson> pin <filename>
<s1amson> well... easiest way for me anyway
<membreya> erm that's the thing... I can't find the name that it gave it ..I think I can but searching the harddrive shows nothing
<cindux> spit it out :P
<s1amson> ::shrugs ::
<cindux> you know you all want to
<u> /dev/hdc1   /   ntfs    |then what?       1
<u> slamson, i what user "glen" to be the owner
<s1amson> how are we spossa help find a file that nobody knows the name of :P be smarter about it nxt time :D
<membreya> ;)
<membreya> bash: pin: command not found
<tobbe> Can I install stuff with apt-get from debian repositories?
<cindux> Where does everyone store their files? (text,audio,video etc)
<s1amson> u: mounting yourself, id mount it to /mnt/hdc1 so, in '/mnt' make a folder called windows and give it your permissions (whatever they may be) then just run as root mount /mnt/hdc1 /mnt/windows since toy
<s1amson> ack, i edited that line alot :\
<s1amson> make a folder in mnt as root, and give glen permmissions - ie: make owner etc
<s1amson> id call the folder windows
* s1amson just me though
<s1amson> :: shrugs ::
<tobbe> cindux, I store my text/docs in /home/tobbe/documents and for audio/video I've go an external harddrive
<s1amson> then
<s1amson> mount /mnt/hdc1 /mnt/windows
<s1amson> should work fine
<cindux> hm i was afraid of this lol
<cindux> i know it isnt a big deal but i like to keep things neat & brief
<cindux> for example, on windows I would have C:\Cinder
<cindux> jus dont like how I have to dig through so many dirs to my files
<cindux> anyway thanks
<s1amson> i dont have any ntfs partitions, but heres mine for fat32 (in fstab)
<s1amson> /dev/hda1            /windows/C           vfat       users,gid=users,umask=0002,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<u> slamson, ok cheerz mate ill try that
<tobbe> And on linux you have /home/cinder/ It's only one level deeper
<cindux> i know :(
<s1amson> check mount --help for mount options
<cindux> but i wanted the folder on my desktop
<cindux> /home/cindux/desktop/documents/html
<cindux> lol
<s1amson> and put those in the last part of the fstab
<u> ok
<cindux> mkdir ~files /home/cindux
<cindux> oops
<inc> anyone know how to make sure alsa and esd are configured correctly?
<tobbe> cindux, just put the stuff in /home/cindux/whatever and then put symlinks in the desktop folder
<cindux> hm sounds better
<cindux> when i use mkdir ~whatever, does it automatically assume im creating the dir in /home/cindux/
<cindux> or must I specify it
<s1amson> oh ship
<s1amson> hey
<s1amson> u
<klimbz> I know you guys are probably sick pf hearing this, but can someone please help me out in getting the grub entry right for setting up windows ,(installed on c:, with ubuntu on secondary hardrive..
<pepsi> where would i look to learn how to make mp3s work/
<pepsi> oop
<pepsi> found it
<klimbz> my current entry is: title Windows
<klimbz> map (hd0)(hd1)
<klimbz> map (hd1)(hd0)
<klimbz> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<klimbz> chainloader +1
<klimbz> makeactive
<tobbe> cindux, I dunno, just try...
<tobbe> won't break anything
<tobbe> you won't be able to create it anywhere else if you're not root
<klimbz> anyone?
<klimbz> anyone with a link to where I can get a full menu.lst grub entry for dual booting windows
<klimbz> ?
<membreya> klimbz: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<tobbe> This is what I've got for windows: title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<tobbe> root            (hd0,1)
<tobbe> savedefault
<tobbe> makeactive
<tobbe> chainloader     +1
<tobbe> it's on /dev/hda2
<klimbz> I've got my xp in c: would that be hda0 or 1?
<membreya> it counts from 0 klimbz
<membreya> so if C: is your first physical drive & partition then it's 0,0
<klimbz> membreya: so what would my full entry in menu.lst be? sorry to ask these trivial questions but I'm completely new at this..
<cindux> ugg i was away when people rplied
<cindux> How can i remove a directory? & how can I create one in /home/cindux/dirname ?
<tobbe> remove: rm
<tobbe> create: mkdir
<s1amson> rm -rf /pathto<directory to be removed> note, there will be no chance of recovery
<membreya> root		(hd0,0)
<membreya> savedefault
<membreya> makeactive
<membreya> chainloader	+1
<cindux> er..
<cindux> i tried before and made a mistake
<cindux> and now i have -documents
<cindux> or think ido ?
<cindux> is that their by default in ubuntu
<tobbe> so, rm -fdR /home/cindux/-documents/
<cindux> tobbe, its still their
<tobbe> my font is a bit messed up, try:
<tobbe> so, rm -fdR /home/cindux/ documents/
<tobbe> wait
<cindux> ye?
<tobbe> try, rm -fdR /home/cindux/~documents/
<cindux> that did it :P
<cindux> woo thanks again lol
<tobbe> np
<cindux> i just found it odd that when i screwed up the command the first time
<cindux> it said no dir exist
<cindux> but created -documents anyway
<tobbe> it didn't create -documents, it created ~documents (or you have done earlier)
<ramp> help
<davix> howdy
<ultrahex> projected keyboards are strange to write on
<ubuntu2u> hey guys when i download a file and try to run it from "home" it says can't run application. can anyone help me out here?
<mpq> what are you trying to run?
<ubuntu2u> just every file that i have downloaded off the internet
<ubuntu2u> like merc
<ubuntu2u> or ad-aware install
<mpq> you mean a bunch of windows programs?
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u,  those are windows programs aren't they
<tezza> ubuntu2u, do some research on wine
<moyogo> ad-aware? i don't think you'd need that on ubuntu
<mpq> I was wondering that too
<mpq> I don't think any malicious programs would work outside of windows
<mpq> because they're all windows programs
<moyogo> one day, it might be a threat tho'
<mpq> maybe, but not now
<moyogo> in a far far away galaxy
<mpq> not while 99% of people use windows
<cindux> im in love with ubuntu
<mpq> anyone else here running folding@home?
<SeanQ> not 99%
<SeanQ> 95%
<SeanQ> 3% apple
<SeanQ> 2% linux
<mpq> really? that much?
<giard> does anyone know if Hoary will have a selection of backgrounds?
<mpq> I didn't think mac was quite that popular
<Pinguvin> when will hoary be released?
<moyogo> giard: there's a monthly background
<daniels> Pinguvin: april
<Pinguvin> k
<membreya> can someone help me with doing a make on a program with my a64?
<giard> moyogo: ummm, something without naked people?
<moyogo> giard: hmmm good point
<Pinguvin> whats wrong with naked people? :P
<membreya> giard: what's the point of that?
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, yes those are windows programs that i am trying to run
<LinuxJones> membreya, you probably need to install build-essential
<daniels> SeanQ: according to hp, linux is now more popular than mac
<mpq> you need wine to run windows programs in linux
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u,  yeah
<moyogo> giard: just right-click on pictures in firefox and set as background
<daniels> on the desktop
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, can't they still be used?
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u,  you don't need ad-aware or whatever it is
<giard> moyogo: I kinda wish there was a selection of good quality wallpapers, just like XP and OS X come with
<SeanQ> ooh nice
<SeanQ> same with samsung
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u,  as for merc I don't know what that is
<membreya> linuxboy: already go it installed :\
<membreya> I'm getting relocation R_X86_64_32 can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, anything i download does not work, games,everything. it says the file path is wrong
<SeanQ> lemme restart x
<mpq> are you trying to run .exe files?
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, wht games do you want to play ?
<moyogo> giard: i find the monthly wallpapers to be of pretty good quality, unfortunately some find the nude art offensive
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, you can't run any windows applications on Linux easily
<gaatmx> Sorry if this is a FAQ but: Is there a way to add an application to the Menu?
<Pinguvin> right click and add locator or something like that
<mpq> yes, that's why you get the equivalent programs for most apps
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, i don't think it is the files... i think there is something else messed up
<bc> right click in Firefox doesn't give me any options for wallpaper in ubuntu
<ubuntu2u> i'll tell you the errormessage
<membreya> I'm trying to add an applet..and slowly going crazy
<mpq> anyone know of a program that would cycle through wallpapers?
<bc> actually I can't understand why it's so hard to set background pictures.
<Pinguvin> its not hard..?
<moyogo> bc: it does in hoary
<bc> should be able to right click on any image, but no, have to use the "change desktop background" thing and do a lot of browsing
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, the title of the window is "can't display location" and then then it says couldn't display home/liam/****(**** is the file name) then under that it says "there was an error launching the application"
<GammaRay> one thing I never did in IE was set the background
<ubuntu2u> if anyone else know the problem please help
<Pinguvin> <bc> you got a point there
<GammaRay> bc: you can drage it to the dialog AFAIK
<mpq> I mean like automatically change the wallpaper every day or something
<moyogo> gaatmx: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/OldFrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-17eca0f11b06e5e4489700e0d0ce4e3f5a07090e-2
<gaatmx> thnx moyogo
<bc> yes, but there's seems to be a very short limit to the number of images allowed in there
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help me?
<ubuntu2u> plz
<bc> drag something in, something else leaves
<Pinguvin> ubuntu2u: whats the files extension
<bc> wish the image viewer had a "set as background" option at least
<moyogo> ubuntu2u: what exactly are you trying to run?
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, programs that run on Microsoft products (like Windows 95, 98 2000, XP) will not run in Linux.
<moyogo> bc: some image viewers do
<moyogo> bc: gthumb does for example
<membreya> anyone know an EASY way (short of programming) to get an applet into the gnome panel???
<bc> yes, I imagine I just have to stop being lazy and check the repositories.
<bc> but I'm surprised gnome doesn't just build this in
<bc> thanksd moyogo!
<membreya> noone here plays around with applets? :(
<ubuntu2u> moyogo, i am trying to run anything... is there a linux website that i can go to download linux stuff to try it?
<bc> weird, Synaptic tells me I have gtthumb installed, but I don't know where the heck it is
<moyogo> membreya: do you mean progamming applets?
<lunitik> membreya: not entirely sure what you mean? right click "add to panel"?
<Pinguvin> bc: run application > gthumb
<mpq> ubuntu2u: try downloading firefox 1.0
<bc> really noob here, is gtthumb simply what's showing me the (really  great) thumbnails in Nautilus?
<mpq> and make sure to get the linux version
<mpq> it should be a .tar.gz file
<poisomike87> hello
<membreya> lunitik: that only allows you to create a launcher.. I have an embedded program to control the stepping on my athlon 64 however there's no .server file to embed it in the panel
<moyogo> bc: you need to refresh the panel, i haven't figured out how to do that cleanly, sometimes it does it by itself
<poisomike87> I have a problem
<lunitik> membreya: then my guess is the person that wrote it will have to make it a functional applet  :/
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, tell us what kind of programs you want to run we can tell you what "Linux Versions" or Windows programs to install if they exist :)
<mpq> poisomike87: just ask it
<lunitik> poisomike87: you going to share, or are we to guess?
<membreya> thanks anyway lunitik...will email the guy
<moyogo> lunitik: what's the name of the program?
<lunitik> moyogo: huh?
<poisomike87> When I installed ubunto when it finished i cannot boot it or windows
<moyogo> lunitik: sorry i meant membreya
<bc> thanks Pinguvin!  and of course, now that you guys mention it, I finally notice it in the apps menu...
<Pinguvin> :)
<fsc> hmm. has anybody just upgraded gnome from the hoary repository?
<lunitik> fsc: what issue are you seeing?
<Pinguvin> i just installed ubuntu but i cant get any sound. how can this be fixed?
<fsc> lunitik, i haven't tried it, but these programs i want to compile, specifically evince needs gtk+2.6 and other more recent gnome libraries
<fsc> lunitik, i'd rather just update gnome,gtk+ all its dependencies then a mass upgrade to Hoary, especially xorg
<lunitik> fsc: I am using it... no obvious issues...
<fsc> lunitik, hoary?  what did you do, just change the repository name, apt-get update, and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lunitik> fsc: why not xorg?
<fsc> lunitik, what about ATI drivers on xorg?
<lunitik> fsc: yup... a few times... most recently just grabbed a daily snapshot...
<fsc> a few times what?
<lunitik> fsc: hmm... I thought daniels had released ATI drivers for xorg?
<fsc> lunitik, i have no idea who daniels is
<lunitik> fsc: a few times did a manual upgrade to hoary.
<fsc> lunitik, oh, on various boxes then?
<poisomike87> I cannot boot ubunto or windows grub just gives me an error 18 message
<lunitik> fsc: daniels = Daniel Stone of freedesktop and main Ubuntu X maintainer...
<fsc> lunitik, uhmm. so it was just that easy for you?  what about the kernel, does hoary want to change the kernel?
<fsc> lunitik, so change the repository, dist-upgrade, reboot, and everything was hunky-dory?
<sasquatc4> i hate you s1amson
<lunitik> fsc: depends if you have 'linux-386' etc installed... 2.6.10 is in hoary though...
<sasquatc4> anyone got experience in here with an audigyLS card?
<lunitik> fsc: should be, yes.
<s1amson> but i love your mother
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, i thought linux was so compatible with windows programs you could run practiacally anything on here...?
<fsc> lunitik, hmm. i'm scared...Warty is so perfect right now except for pdf viewer crap
<lunitik> ubuntu2u: you can run some Windows apps with 'wine' ...
<fsc> lunitik, so what's special about Hoary?
<vj> hi guys, someone to help me put links to applications
<lunitik> fsc: that issue will remain (crappy xpdf instead of evince/gpdf) ... but you really won't see any issues.
<lunitik> fsc: very little... hence very few problems  :)
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, no, to run Microsoft programs you need software and permission from Microsoft which they won't give to the Open Source Community
<poisomike87> Anyone know how to fix the grub boot loader to boot all I get is an error 18 message
<fsc> lunitik, with an upgrade to Hoary Gnome I would have the libs to build or even dpkg -i evince
<lunitik> LinuxJones: you technically don't need Microsoft permission...
<LinuxJones> lunitik, yeah wanna bet
<vj> help pls
<vj> anyone somewhere
<lunitik> fsc: probably yes...
<sasquatc4> anyone gotten a kworld tv tuner to work nicely in ubuntu? all i get with all the tv apps out there is the last channel i was watching on another OS
<LinuxJones> lunitik, MS read an eula some time
<Dull404> Helloo, does anyone know of any other repos for ubuntu except for the pre-defined... ftp's or similar ??
<lunitik> LinuxJones: I have Internet Explorer here for testing purposes... call Microsoft and see if they care...
<moyogo> vj: what's the problem you have?
<fsc> lunitik, bahh. screw it. i have nothing better to do
<Pinguvin> vj: you want to add shortcuts to the menu?
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, THOSE BASTARDS!
<vj> hi moyogo
<fsc> lunitik, except screw up my perfectly working ubuntu box
<vj> yes
<lunitik> fsc: nothing will get screwed up.
<LinuxJones> lunitik, tell them you are running Office 2000 on 10 machines using wine and see what they say.
<vj> i loaded some application from synaptics but they don't so up in the program menus
<fsc> lunitik, ok, where are the repositories at?
<Dull404> Anyone?
<ubuntu2u> so linux isn't good for playing games or anything like that?
<Pinguvin> vj: they might if you log out and back in
<lunitik> LinuxJones: actually... I did that for 30... they helped, but ended up stating "well, the issue isn't with our applications, sorry"...
<vj> i did
<Pinguvin> oh
<Gul3> hello, probably just another newbie question from me, but how do i execute "format c:" in linux?
<fsc> hehe
<inc> so anyone good at configuring alsa/
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, it depends on the company that makes the games.
<vj> they show up in the filesystem and i can run them from there, but can't see any icon in the apllication drop down list
<moyogo> vj: what application was it?
<Pinguvin> vj: if you right click inside the menu, do you get add launcher?
<Dull404> Gul3: use fdisk... if there is fdisk.. dont know just installed myself ;)
<vj> there are many
<LinuxJones> lunitik, that's not true
<lunitik> LinuxJones: you purchase a license to run the software... you don't break the eula by not running it on Microsoft software.
<Gul3> Dull404: that will not format the partition
<moyogo> lunitik: most of the times those games are built on top of Microsoft libraries
<moyogo> lunitik: and those aren't free
<vj> grisp an accounting package, atank game, Sykpe, qtparted, firestarter.
<Dull404> Gul3: delete the partition, and create it again ;)
<lunitik> LinuxJones: You think Codeweavers would base a business model on having people break the law?
<Pinguvin> vj: right click inside a menu > entire menu > create launcher
<Krypt0n> Who uses X-Chat and has a good script to show what MP3 is playing?
<Pinguvin> or add a launcher..
<Pinguvin> add new item to this menu actually :)
<LinuxJones> lunitik, " Visual FoxPro for Linux: A Violation of the EULA?" >> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/113955/65/
<lunitik> Pinguvin: that won't work in the future  :(
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, do you think diablo 2 which is a blizzard game will run on linux?
<Pinguvin> lunitik: why? im a noob myself btw.. :)
<vj> ok now i am in launcher
<Dull404> Where can i find other repos? ftps https etc etc ??
<vj> how do i do it
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, I don't know but the Quake and Unreal Tournament series of games seem to work well
<Pinguvin> lunitik says it wont work in the future..
<regeya_> seriously?  one won't be able to add launchers to gnome menus?
<regeya_> dang.  and just when I thought it was safe to use gnome.
<moyogo> Pinguvin: adding a program to the Application menu doesn't work right now in hoary
<regeya_> oh, just a hoary issue?
<lunitik> Pinguvin: that mechanism changed in hoary... right now, there is no menu editing tool at all in hoary.
<cindux> :P
<moyogo> regeya_: you'll always be able to add to the panel
<Pinguvin> that bites :P
<Pinguvin> vj: did you figure it out?
<cindux> Anyone know the default DIR for ubuntu backgrounds?
<lunitik> moyogo: via the text files... sure.
<moyogo> it's still feasable throught applications;//
<regeya_> moyogo: not good enough, but thanks for reminding me of that
<cindux> "/usr/share/backgrounds?" ?
<lunitik> moyogo: no... applications:/// doesn't exist
<moyogo> lunitik: ahhhhh!
<sasquatc4> anyone gotten a kworld tv tuner to work with tvtime, or any other tv tuner app?
<moyogo> ah yeah the whole new gnome-menus thing
<vj> well i did, i am on the create launcer have typed the name Grisbi added an icon but what should i type in the command ?
<lunitik> worst thing about hoary at the moment.
<fsc> lunitik, ok. i changed the repository to hoary.  here goes nothing.  i'll be hunting down lunitik (can I trust that nick:)? if something goes wrong:)
<LinuxJones> lunitik, what did you think of that link I posted ?
<Pinguvin> vj: try grisbi..
<lunitik> LinuxJones: I had a different response... but ok  :/
<vj> ok wait
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, do you work for ubuntu or w/e or are u some random gu helping people?
<ubuntu2u> guy*
<lunitik> ubuntu2u: the latter.
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, no, I jsut like to help out :)
<ubuntu2u> cool\
<linux_galore> hmm (tm)
<ubuntu2u> are you guys private messaging me or is x-chat just making it yellow because my name is in it?
<poisomike87> I installed ubunto on a dual boot with windows now i can no longer boot windows or ubunto
<linux_galore> think LinuxJones is trying to get karma points
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, your name is in it :D
<linux_galore> :-)
<lunitik> ubuntu2u: your name is in the message...
<fsc> 485 meg for the upgrade to hoary for me.  nice speeds though.  300 kB/s
<LinuxJones> linux_galore, browny-points  +1 :D
<Pinguvin> i got a major audio problem. cant get any sound.. help please
<Dull404> poisomike87: grub right?
<poisomike87> yes
<bc> anyone elso have problems with audigy nx usb2 sound hardware?  both ubuntu and mepis seem to identify the thing right,
<Pinguvin> "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices fond"
<Dull404> poisomike87: im new to ubuntu myself. but for other distros u can edit it manually, try search the web for a grub howto for ubuntu
<fsc> please tell me that wxWidgets got upgraded in Hoary to use gtk2+ finally
<bc> but both produce horrible distorted sound
<bc> could the problem be the usb2?
<bc> oh, and the mixer thinks the audigy is outputting to headphones... weird
<lunitik> fsc: 'libwxgtk2.5.3' depends gtk-2.0... so looks like it...
<moyogo> poisomike87: does this relate to your problem : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogInstallNotes ?
<linux_galore> bc: yeah thats because USB headsets in call centers are common
<fsc> lunitik, good deal.
<vj> well i cannot load the application from grisbi
<Dull404> or try this http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Pinguvin> anyone? :(
<bc> do I need some special soundblaster driver or something?
<membreya> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,why can't I find the ndiswrapper?
<linux_galore> bc: could be I went to the creative website and downloaded the latest driver
<membreya> nevermind ;) ndiswrapper.sf.net
<vj> moyogo ? pingiun ?
<bc> hmm, I'll look again.  I didn't think creative "supported" linux
<Pinguvin> vj: i dont know.. im a noob myself :(
<linux_galore> bc: they do and have for a while now
<bc> thanks
<inc> anybody good with alsa? or sound?
<Pinguvin> i dont have sound at all.. :(
<bc> I just wish that when I get the right mixer, I could get decent sound
<Dull404> Bc: got alsa tools?
<bc> when I get good sound, I get a senseless mixer
<vj> ok i got it
<Pinguvin> great :)
<moyogo> vj: what was the problem?
<bc> hmmm, an alsa mixer shows up along the other one, but don't know about the tools...
<vj> any command has to follow with ( application ) %f
<linux_galore> I usually just grab a SB Live OEM card cost me AU$20 works perfect with any distro of Linux
<vj> and it works
<vj> now the only problem is where to get the icons from for that appplication
<s1amson> anyone got experience in here with an audigyLS card?
<bc> that's the painful irony, i recently took out my SB live card, to use the usb2 thing
<bc> guess I'll put it back in
<linux_galore> bc: the other card works better lol
<membreya> has anyone here used ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<s1amson> bc
<Pinguvin> how do i install alsamixer? when i try to open it it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<vj> where are the applications that are loaded store their icons in
<s1amson> you know anything about audigy LS card?
<linux_galore> bc: I get perfect 5.1 suround from my SBLive card
* s1amson is doin` the re-run listening to Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl
<s1amson> sry
<sasquatc4> sinner
<s1amson> just like mom! :D
<Dull404> Pinguvin: use Synaptic Package Manager. and also do "whereis alsa" in a terminal
<linux_galore> Pinguvin: alsa mixer wont work if sound isnt up and running
<s1amson> dont make me use bold!
<Pinguvin> okey.. how do i get it up and running then :\
* tritium killed Sid and installed Hoary :) on his other machine
<linux_galore> Pinguvin: alsamixer isnt a sound setup tool it just adjusts the volume settings
<Pinguvin> i see
<s1amson> anyone got experience in here with an audigy LS card?
<bc> I've never been able to get a sound card working in any computer ever without a lot of grief
<bc> sound cards are evil and hate me.
<inc> nope
<inc> bc: you are correct sir
<linux_galore> bc: just worked here didnt do a thing
<Pinguvin> audio worked in suse, mandrake and vida.. but not here
<Pinguvin> i dont know what to do
<bc> are alsa tools the same as alsa-utils (which I seem to have installed)
<s1amson> alsa yhassnt helped my issue
<Dull404> bc i think so
<s1amson> i got everyting working but the linein
<Pinguvin> what is alsa yhassnt?
<linux_galore> many people have the cards setup wrong I find ie they have auto IRQ set on the jumpers on the card and that can create a IRQ conflict with Linux/Windows
<s1amson> its the one for the leet users that pwn a decoder ring
<s1amson> thx for asking
<bc> to be fair, On my laptop, the sound is great.  Don't even know what card it is.
<tritium> Pinguvin, what kind of machine do you have?
<Pinguvin> tritium: packard bell g1320
<tritium> a lot of people that don't get sound have Parallel Port interrup collisions
<linux_galore> Im finding all the new intel sound chipsets work fine lately
<inc> yeah well how about crystal audio?
<Pinguvin> tritium: my parallel ports are not used
<bc> this is my untested, incompetent theory about usb2 audio in linux:  somehow data's going through as if it were usb1
<tritium> Pinguvin, okay.  You disabled them?
<bc> and thus distorting
<Pinguvin> no.. i mean.. i never use them :p
<linux_galore> bc: Im finding USB audio in Linux is one of those things that needs work
<tritium> Pinguvin, yes, but is the "lp" module loaded?
<Pinguvin> tritium: i have no idea..?
<tritium> Pinguvin, "lsmod | grep lp"
<bc> linux_galore, that's a relief to hear.  ok, no more farting around, back in goes the Live value card
<Pinguvin> tritium: the parport says: 2 parport_pc, lp
<tritium> Pinguvin, yes, then your parallel port IS being used.
<tweek888> anyone know how to get flash working =\
<Pinguvin> tritium: any idea how i turn it off?
<tritium> Pinguvin, you can often disable in BIOS
<linux_galore> bc: I use USB audio only for VoIP and in that case sound quality doesnt matter much its mono with a 200-1200hz range
<tritium> Pinguvin, or, you can boot with kernel option "acpi_irq_isa=7"
<thundrcleeze> tweek888, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<thundrcleeze> that and other facts are available at www.ubuntuguide.org
<Pinguvin> tritium: ok.. i'll try the boot option then
<tweek888> thanks
<thundrcleeze> np
<tritium> Pinguvin, okay, that doesn't disable the parallel port, but it might solve your sound problem.  No guarantees, though.
<linux_galore> Ive got shockwave and quicktime working with mozilla/firefox
<Pinguvin> tritiun: booting up now :)
<ubuntu2u> tritium! your back old chap
<tritium> ubuntu2u, hey there
<tritium> ubuntu2u, I'm putting ubuntu on my other machine today.
<tritium> I killed Sid!
<tritium> Sid won't be bothering my toys anymore.
<linux_galore> bc: whats the USB sound device in question
<Pinguvin> tritium: i still cant turn the volume on
<bc> SB Audigy nx external usb2
<linux_galore> Ive got Ubunti on my Apple sMac_top
<tritium> Pinguvin, oh.  Are your sound modules loaded?
<Pinguvin> tritium: whats the command?
<linux_galore> tritium: he cant get the aslamixer tool going that tells me he hasnt even got sound up and going
* stelt notices this is one of the busiest channels he's ever seen
<tritium> Pinguvin, "lsmod | grep snd"
<tritium> linux_galore, I see...
<tritium> I just got in here a while ago
<Pinguvin> snd_atiixp and snd_pcm_oss is set to 0
<tritium> Pinguvin, what kind of sound card?
<bc> I can't find alsa-utils, though I've got it installed.  doesn't run from Run Application dialog
<tritium> bc "dpkg -L alsa-utils" to find out what files are in the package
<Pinguvin> tritium: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<bc> thanks tritium
<tritium> sure
<tritium> Pinguvin, is that from lspci
<tritium> ?
<Pinguvin> yes
<tritium> ok
<linux_galore> bc: little silver box with two round adjusters on the top that one
<crimsun> bc: usb[12]  make no difference to alsa.
<Pinguvin> cat /proc/asound/card gives me: -- no soundcards --
<bc> that's it
<mpq> well, I'm an idiot
<membreya> erm... I just overwrote my /etc/modules file
<membreya> should I just lsmod it and copy and paste all running modules into it?
<mpq> I was trying to figure out why my computer was running so slow
<mpq> ...it was because I was running the folding program
<bc> linux_galore: with both ubuntu and mepis, it sounds like worse than 8-bit audio
<crimsun> Pinguvin: snd-atiixp? That's an easy problem, more lengthy (but easy) to fix.
<crimsun> Pinguvin: you need a newer version of alsa-driver. 2 secs.
<Dull404> what is qt called for ubuntu?
<Pinguvin> crimsun: k :)
<linux_galore> bc: hmm not much data on it when related it to Linux
<tritium> nice
<crimsun> Dull404: libqt3c102{-mt}
<tritium> Pinguvin, you're in wicked-good hands with crimsun.  I'll let him take over here...
<Pinguvin> hehe okey thanx man
<Dull404> crimsun: for develop... libqt3-dev ?
<membreya> anyone? :(
<tritium> membreya, that would be excessive
<bc> um, something weird just happened on my laptop; hit some wrong keys while typing here in X-chat...
<crimsun> Dull404: libqt3-{headers,mt-dev}
<membreya> what do you suggest I do then since I overwrote it? :(
<bc> and I got an error message saying something about "suspend" not being available
<Dull404> crimsun thanks
<CubicllyContaine> hello all
<bc> Which makes me wonder, how DO i suspend, hibernate, etc a laptop?  I can't find anything in help on this
<crimsun> Pinguvin: first thing: sudo aptitude install build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CubicllyContaine> I have an odd Gnome related problem if there are any takers...
<Pinguvin> crimsun: will try
<crimsun> Pinguvin: next thing: wget http://snapshot.debian.net/archive/2004/12/11/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.7-2_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.7-2_all.deb
<moyogo> CubicllyContaine: we're here for that
<crimsun> Pinguvin: next thing: sudo adduser $(echo $USER) src
<CubicllyContaine> With nothing but the defult desktop running, something is accessing my HDD... seems to only be present in Gnome.
<CubicllyContaine> It's not much... 20k or so but every 4 seconds.
<CubicllyContaine> Can't figure out what in the heck it's writing.
<Pinguvin> crimson: thank you... i'll keep you updated :)
<crimsun> Pinguvin: next thing: on a separate console (ctrl+alt+F2) - or log out and back in - cd /usr/src && tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<CubicllyContaine> I have noted this in a few distros using Gnome... but only on my system.
<crimsun> Pinguvin: next thing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source   (make sure you select atiixp, not the modem one)
<CubicllyContaine> lsof is to large and hard to understand for me to pinpoint it...
<CubicllyContaine> but it is a bit annoying... considering it writes 20k or so every 4 sec on the dot.
<membreya> any why isn't ndiswrapper available on synaptic???
<CubicllyContaine> Anyone else note this kind of activity?
<Dull404> membreya added all repos?
<crimsun> Pinguvin: next thing: cd modules/alsa-driver && fakeroot debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<membreya> many as I can get off of ubuntuguide.org
<Dull404> membreya, ok then i dont know ;)
<membreya> is it available on your synaptic?
<Golfer> good evening everyone
<CubicllyContaine> BTW, this is my first few hours using ubuntu... and I LOVE it. :)
<Dull404> membreya: cant search at the mo' installing...w8 a sec
<ubuntu2u> tritium, do you know how to port surf?
<CubicllyContaine> besides this odd HDD writes that is.
<ubuntu2u> obviously eh
<Dull404> membreya: found ndiswrapper-utils 0.10
<Golfer> membreya its availabe on mine
<CubicllyContaine> anyone? ? ?
<Golfer> CubicllyContaine not sure
<membreya> gah..can't find it :|
<membreya> plus I have the added problem of I've overwritten /etc/modules :|
<Dull404> membreya: activate all, serach/name "ndis"
<tritium> ubuntu2u, surf?  What's that?
<Golfer> Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module  is this what your looking for??
<membreya> Golfer: got the source but that wants me to compile a new kernel...
<ubuntu2u> tritium really lol
<Golfer> ah ok sorry
<tritium> membreya, I would just put a few modules in your /etc/modules that you might need.
<ubuntu2u> tritium i dunno
<tritium> ubuntu2u, serious.  What is it?
<ubuntu2u> tritium, it was a stupid question
<tritium> oh, okay
<ubuntu2u> tritium, i mean port surf... like go from computer to computer trying to access things through different ports
<tritium> membreya, perhaps ide-disk, psmouse if you have PS2 mouse, mousedev
<membreya> *cries* stupid stupid me
<membreya> would demsg have modules that are loaded?
<tritium> ubuntu2u, oh...no, not really
<tritium> ubuntu2u, I'll be back in a few...
<ubuntu2u> tritium, oh... you don't really know much about hacking or everything?
<ubuntu2u> tritium, ok
<Dull404> will debian software run on ubuntu? ... no?
<daniels> ubuntu2u: no, and you won't find help for that sort of thing in this channel
<CubicllyContaine> Well I'll repost my question in a bit... for now, it's more digging around in the system.
<daniels> Dull404: sort of, but all the debian packages that build at all have been recompiled and are in the ubuntu repository anyway
<Dull404> daniels: sort of.. hm.. ok. because then i could add repos to ftp servers holding debian software - wich are maaaany :P
<oficina> I have trouble with "make" How do you troubleshoot that? http://www.pastebin.com/241256
<Pinguvin> crimsun: Build alsa drivers with ISA PnP support? yes/no?
<daniels> Dull404: as i said, everything in debian that builds has been recompiled for ubuntu
<crimsun> Pinguvin: no
<crimsun> Pinguvin: but you definitely want oss emulation.
<Pinguvin> ok
<Dull404> oficina: got automake/autoconf ? good to have.....
<oficina> no, I don't or I don't know
<Pinguvin> crimsun: what about build alsa drivers with debugging code?
<Dull404> daniels: so native debian wont work/stable?
<crimsun> Pinguvin: yes.
<daniels> Dull404: it's not recommended
<Dull404> daniels: ok thanks
<Pinguvin> crimsun: what drivers am i supposed to select?
<Pinguvin> crimsun: atiixp?
<crimsun> Pinguvin: atiixp (not atiixp modem)
<Pinguvin> crimsun: select it with enter or..?
<crimsun> Pinguvin: yes.
<Pinguvin> k
<cblack> hrm. okay, what's the trick to being able to edit the menus in gnome out of hoary? the option doesn't seem to be available with a right click like i'm used to.
<moyogo> oficina: you need moc
<moyogo> oficina: you can find moc in the qt3-dev-tools package
<oficina> moyogo: thanks, I downloaded moc, but now I get the following message http://www.pastebin.com/241257
<linux_galore> bc: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2375
<Pinguvin> crimsun: i cant cd /modules/alsa-driver
<crimsun> Pinguvin: notice that I did not type a leading '/'
<Pinguvin> crimsun: oh! but now i get fakeroot: command not found
<Xenguy> Hi - a friend is having trouble copying and pasting from OOo to an aterm terminal window -- does anyone else have any problem pasting from OO ?
<oficina> moyogo: any clues?
<ubuntu2u> tritium, i am going to sleep
<moyogo> oficina: that's not the moc you need, there's a dev-tools and an audio player, you have the audio player
<ubuntu2u> tritium later man
<CubicllyMinded> Ok, here's another one....
<crimsun> Pinguvin: sudo aptitude install fakeroot
<oficina> Xenguy: try middle clicking for pastin
<CubicllyMinded> I can't seem to mount my USB flash stick...
<moyogo> oficina: install the qt3-dev-tools package
<linux_galore> bc: there is also a irc channel on this server called #creative
<CubicllyMinded> it works on most other distros...
<moyogo> oficina: remove the moc you have first of course
<Xenguy> oficina: yes, that is standard, but it doesn't work for him for some reason
<oficina> oh
<CubicllyMinded> I get an "wrong fstype" error...
<linux_galore> bc: and its an official channel according to creative http://opensource.creative.com/
<crimsun> bc: what are you trying to get working?
<CubicllyMinded> but I've defined the fs correctly.
<NuuB> crimsun: thank you for your help last week (online now with the modem)
<tritium> ubuntu2u, I'm back.  Oh, and good night.
<Pinguvin> crimsun: now i get. cd: modules/alsa-driver: no such file or directory
<CubicllyMinded> Is there a problem with usb_storage and/or via chipsets in this release (4.10) with the latest k7 kernel?
<oficina> moyogo: I will try that right now
<crimsun> Pinguvin: pwd
<Dull404> I installed k3b... how can i get it on the program list?
<crimsun> NuuB: excellent! :)
<Pinguvin> crimsun: pwd gives me /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
<crimsun> Pinguvin: so you're in the correct directory. Time to run that long fakeroot command again.
<Pinguvin> crimsun without the cd thing then?
<CubicllyMinded> so yah, as I said... anyone having trouble with their usb storage media (external HDDs or flash sticks)???
<slave> hello all !
<linux_galore> no USB is fine here
<oficina> moyogo: apparently the qt3 thing is installed.
<slave> I NEED HELP TO INSTALL TCSH, PLEASE HELP ?
<moyogo> oficina: what does 'moc -v' print at the command line?
<oficina> moyogo: "moc: invalid option -- v
<oficina> moc 1.1.0
<oficina> "
<CubicllyMinded> linux_galore, cool... just getting a feel for bugs.
<NuuB> crimsun: all i needed to do was remove the gateway address which ubuntu set by default during the install (your suggestion that it was in network settings pointed me in the right direction and it wasn't too long before i figred out that it was the gateway address)
<linux_galore> CubicllyMinded: usb sound needs work though
<da_bon_bon> to upgrade to hoary, must i do a upgrade, or a dist-upgrade
<crimsun> Pinguvin: correct
<Jimbob> slave: no need to yell, just run "apt-get install tcsh"
<moyogo> oficina: moc 1.1.0 is the audio player, the one you need is Qt Meta Object Compiler
<Jimbob> (as root, I should say)
<slave> thanks jimbob, i will try
<moyogo> oficina: what does 'dpkg-query -s qt3-dev-tools' print?
<Pinguvin> cd modules/alsa-driver && fakeroot
<Pinguvin> debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<oficina> moyogo: well, how do I get it? apparently qt3 dev libs are already installed
<Pinguvin> oops
<da_bon_bon> to upgrade to hoary, must i do a upgrade, or a dist-upgrade
<crimsun> dist-upgrade
<Pinguvin> crimsun: looking good so far
<moyogo> oficina: it's qt3-dev-tools, it's extra tool on top of the libs
<CubicllyMinded> linux_galore, well my usb flash drive works wonders in other distros... but gives a buffer i/o problem with this current setup. Odd.
<moyogo> oficina: use 'sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools'
<Aeon_> anyone know how to check what version of ubuntu was installed?
<oficina> moyogo: well if tools<>libs, then I don't have it then, I will get it.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: thanks
<linux_galore> CubicllyMinded: I havent tried one of those larger flash drives on my machine yet
<crimsun> Aeon_: /etc/issue has it. Barring that, check the version of libc6 installed.
<crimsun> Aeon_: (e.g., dpkg -l libc6|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}' )
<linux_galore> lol
<SBSP> i'm brand new to linux and just installed ubuntu.. simple question... how do i connect to the internet?
<cindux> SBSP
* linux_galore smacks crimsun for not doing it all in a single gawk regex
* regeya raises an eyebrow
<cindux> your internet may have already been connected for you
<slave> jimbob, got errror message: "E: Couldn't find package tcsh"
<cindux> try opening firefox
<Aeon_> crimsun: thanks
<SBSP> i did open firefox.. it was not connected
<cindux> ok
<Pinguvin> crimsun: is there anything else i need to do when the fakeroot thing is done?
<cindux> what type of connection do you have ?
<crimsun> Pinguvin: yes, cd ..
<SBSP> dialup.. on a winmodem
<Jimbob> slave: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<crimsun> Pinguvin: then install the .deb that you created
<Aeon_> crimsun: it returned: 2.3.2.dsl-13ub
<Pinguvin> crimsun: how? :\
<cindux> ok
<SBSP> device manager seems to ecognize the modem
<crimsun> Aeon_: so you have Warty
<linux_galore> www.linmodems.org
<cindux> go to Computer > System Config >
<SBSP> ok
<cindux> then networking
<sasquatc4> anyone know where to find the CARDLIST in kernel documentation, im following the troubleshooting for tvtime and i dunno where to look for my tv tuner card listing
<SBSP> ok
<tritium> Pinguvin, dpkg -i, followed by the name of the package
<cindux> enter your password if it asks you to etc
<SBSP> ok
<cindux> ok now under the COnnections tab
<cindux> click Add +
<Pinguvin> tritium: i dont know the name of it
<cindux> + Add *
<SBSP> i alreadt set that up
<slave> jimbob,i Download Ubuntu 4.10 "The Warty Warthog"
<SBSP> username and password
<tritium> Pinguvin, it ends in .deb
<cindux> When is 5. coming out ?
<tritium> Pinguvin, it may be in a higher directory.  If you don't see it, cd .. and look again
<cindux> SBSP which ste are you on ?
<cindux> step*
<slackd00d> does ubuntu have kde? or just gnome
<SBSP> ste?
<cindux> gnome by default
<cindux> step*
<SBSP> connection is set up..
<slackd00d> so if i download the warty-release-install-i386.iso  it will have kde
<SBSP> won't dial
<tritium> slackd00d, no, not on the CD.  You'll have to install it later if you want it.
<slackd00d> ok thank you
<linux_galore> slackd00d: its on the servers
<Pinguvin> tritium: theres a alsa-modules package in the modules folder.. that one?
<CubicllyMinded> need to log out and in... one sec
<tritium> Pinguvin, yes, that's what you were building, right?
<slackd00d> just curious..im downloading it now to see what all the fuss is about   =)
<Pinguvin> tritium: i dont remember :)
<tritium> Pinguvin, you know about tab-completion?  If the filename is really long, start typing the first few letters, and hit Tab.
<cindux> SBSP make sure you've entered all the information correctly
<cindux> one wrong number or a space will ruin it all
<Pinguvin> tritium: thanx!!! :D
<SBSP> i am sure.. this is the 3rd time i've tried it
<tritium> Pinguvin, that way you don't have to type in the whole file name :)
<Jimbob> slave: Ok, do you have the "universe" and "multiverse" sources in your repositories list?
<tritium> Pinguvin, did it install?
<cindux> hm...
<SBSP> does ubuntu come with mvdial?
<cindux> :(
<slave> jimbob, i will check
<Pinguvin> tritium: yep its done
<cindux> not sure
<SBSP> i suspect it doesn't have the drivers for my winmodem.. it has a conexant chipset
<Pinguvin> crimsun: is that it?
<Jimbob> slave: There should be a line in /etc/apt/sources.list that looks like this --> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse" <-- at least the "universe multiverse" stuff at the end.
<crimsun> Pinguvin: after you've installed the deb, the easiest way is to reboot
<slave> jimbob, thanks ! i will check on it
<Pinguvin> crimsun: will do
<cindux> hm..
<cindux> The stupid tube screensaver
<cindux> freezes my pc
<cindux> every single time
<sasquatc4> i installed the 2.6.8.1 kernel documentation, but i cannot find it anywhere, where does apt actually install it to
<linux_galore> SBSP: aah yes conextant only offer free driver version thats crippled or an un crippled comercial driver
<linux_galore> the un-crippled on is $$$
<linux_galore> one*
<ells> does anyone know of a good way to copy a dvd in linux
<cindux> ells
<SBSP> i see... so they sell the drivers? that doesn't sound very ethical
<cindux> rub the dvd on a blank cd
<ells> cindux, yes
<cindux> until they tranfude
<ells> riiiiigggghhhhhtttt
<cindux> lol im just really tired
<linux_galore> SBSP: well creative dont want to support Linux..they are a bit like asus with there heads up there proverbial
<Pinguvin> crimsum: I LOVE YOU!
<ells> Is there a good program or way out there to copy dvds
<SBSP> but you said they make drivers..
<crimsun> Pinguvin: enjoy your music. :)
<Pinguvin> im so happy right now :D
<Pinguvin> thank you so much
<crimsun> np
<Pinguvin> tritium too
<Pinguvin> :)
<tritium> Pinguvin, :)
<Pinguvin> woohoo
<cindux> dumb question from newb ubuntu :P
<cindux> Besides Themes
<Pinguvin> i need to save this convo so i know what to do the next time.. but how ?
<linux_galore> SBSP: always just grab the driver off cough peer to peer cough
<Dull404> what is a good cd/dvd writing tools for ubuntu? and movie/mp3 player ? totem player crashes when i try to play.....
<cindux> I just want to change the color when you select something or hover ?
<cindux> in ubuntus case the light brown
<sasquatc4> i installed the 2.6.8.1 kernel documentation, but i cannot find it anywhere, where does apt actually install it to
<SBSP> ah yes  i see a company, linuxant makes drivers for the conexant chipset, a crippled free version or a full version for 15 bucks
<Dull404> cindux: theme?
<cindux> ?
<cindux> I meant besides themes?
<cindux> is their anyway I can just edit that ?
<cindux> I don't even know how to create my own
<Dull404> cindux: yes, look at themes, and you can select whatever u want to change.. list.. etc
<SBSP> the modem isn't even worth 15 bucks.. are there any modems you'd recommend for linux use?
<moyogo> oficina: does it work now?
<slackd00d> damn the u.s. mirrors are fast...im steadaly downloading at 377KB/s
<Jimbob> sasquatc4: If you use synaptic, there's a tab in the package description called "installed files". You can also run "dpkg -L package-name" from a terminal
<linux_galore> SBSP: any externals work fine
<Dull404> cindux: theme details
<cindux> ah
<cindux> see i saw that & thought it was just detailed info about who made them etc
<SBSP> serial or usb?
<cindux> thanks man
<oficina> moyogo: I'm still on it. I'm on dialup, and I'm a bit clumsy, so I take a little longer than others. Thanks for keeping up with me though
<linux_galore> SBSP: serial
<sasquatc4> Jimbob, thanks
<linux_galore> SBSP: get a second hand serial v92 for about $10
<Dull404> cindux: np. standard gnome thing ;)
<SBSP> ebay?
<cindux> ncix.com :D
<cindux> SB you in Canada?
<linux_galore> SBSP: yeah ebay or ask a buddy or ask on your local LUG list
* regeya still uses a serial v92
<linux_galore> SBSP: if you lived local you could have my old dial up modem for $10
<membreya> well .. I can't be bothered recreating my /etc/modules file since I overwrote it...quick question, when I download modules and updates...are the files stored locally?
<slave> jimbob, only "restrict" inside sources.list, this file is read only
<SBSP> so.. ther's no such thing as a serial winmodem?
<linux_galore> SBSP: yeah some USB modems are but I hvant heard of a "serial" winmodem
<SBSP> one more thing... i can't read my windows partition fronm ubuntu
<linux_galore> SBSP: is it ntfs
<SBSP> fat16
<regeya> well, the winmodems don't contain a working UART IIRC; the serial port runs off a uart, so you're cool there
<linux_galore> SBSP: should be able to read it fine
<SBSP> ok reg  thanks
<regeya> http://jamesthornton.com/freebsd/articles/serial-uart/
<Dull404> i cant install mplayer with synaptic.. is there another good movie player (for xvid,ac3,mp3) ? xine?
<SBSP> when i open /mnt.. it is empty
<cindux> crap lol
<slave> jimbo, how do i edit this file ? read only !
<cindux> what are the default icons in ubuntu ?
<regeya> it may say 'freebsd' in the url, but it's a decent enough link
<cindux> Crux right ?
<SBSP> do i need to mount the win partition or something?
<farruinn> Dull404: I like xine
<tezza> crimsun, you around mate?
<membreya> anyone know where the files are downloaded to when I do an apt-get? or do they get deleted?
<crimsun> tezza: aye
<Dull404> cindux: the one on top.... i think
<linux_galore> SBSP: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows && mount  -t  vfat/dev/hda1  /mnt/windows
<farruinn> membreya: /var/cache/apt or something like that
<Dull404> farruinn: great. im getting it
<membreya> champ :)
<linux_galore> SBSP: minor typo sudo mkdir /mnt/windows && mount  -t  vfat  /dev/hda1  /mnt/windows
<dud> use dpkg -L <package> to see where the installed files goes
<SBSP> ahh  ok ty LG
<regeya> I stand corrected; not all winmodems lack a uart.
<farruinn> membreya: they're only deleted if you do an apt-get clean
<regeya> (though that's weird)
<HappyFool> i thought it was something to do with the filtering / DSP stuff too
<regeya> aye
<linux_galore> SBSP: did you look under /media
<membreya> cool..going to burn then delete
<SBSP> mine has a dsp controller
<cindux> just in case i screw something up
<regeya> if I ever see a serial-based winmodem, I will smash it with a large rock
<membreya> if I want to restore the files once I've reinstalled do I just add the cdrom as a rep in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<SBSP> i'll try that too lg
<cindux> when in desktop preference > fonts
<cindux> is their a way to simply revert them all
<SBSP> thanks so much for your help
<linux_galore> <-- hasnt dual booted windows in 3 years so is rusty lol
<sasquatc4> is there anyway to force an rmmod command? im tryin tto get my tuner working and it wont let me remove the one currently in use to try a new one
<linux_galore> though though Ubuntu created a mount point for windows (fat##) automatically
<linux_galore> thought*
<sasquatc4> nm its just -f, wierd though that my modprobe arguments seem to not even have an effect
<linux_galore> one happy customer just left
<membreya> farruinn: when I reinstall ubuntu, do I just add the cd with the archives to my /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<farruinn> membreya: do you mean a cd that you burned?
<membreya> farruinn: yup...just burning the archives now
<farruinn> because you would've needed to have included a couple of important files to use the cd as an apt repository
<membreya> oh? like what?
<farruinn> as it is now, you'll just have to dpkg -i *.deb
<membreya> damn new operating systems :|
<farruinn> there is an apt repository howto on debian's website, I don' thave the specific link
<membreya> onto it now farruinn, thankyou so much for this :)
<Jimbob> slave: You can edit it via the "sudo" command (e.g "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list")
<Jimbob> slave: If your user has the ability to edit that file, it'll prompt you for your username.
<moyogo> oficina: that newdocms thing looks interesting. what do you need it for?
<Harold> I'm on hoary right now and to make mounted volumes in /media appear using nautilus as a desktop I have to restart hal each session, did nautilus do that automatically in warty or am I missing something somewhere? :)
<oficina> moyogo: ok, I guess I managed to install the tools now. I check by doing "echo $QTDIR" and I get the response "/usr/lib/qt3/". Apparently there is a "moc" file at "/usr/lib/qt3/bin". HOWEVER, I *still* get the moc error! http://www.pastebin.com/241267
<oficina> moyogo: It is the closest thing to a usable Document Management System implement the Liquid FileSystem theory I have ever como close to in months and months of research.
<oficina> moyogo: and it's abandoned!
<oficina> moyogo: I have been at least 8 hours trying to install this and satisfying dependencies.
<moyogo> oficina: it sounds a bit like storage http://www.gnome.org/~seth/storage/index.html
<slave> jimbob, i got it to edit, i can install anything, except csh and tcsh
<oficina> moyogo: You might get mad at me by what I'm about to say. To be honest, I'm currently trying to do this installation in Mandrake 10.1, not Ubuntu.    I have Ubuntu installed too, but I've heard it's a big hassle to get KDE working. Not to mention this thing. However, I have gotten used to finding very knowledgeable and helpful people at this channel, so I apologize if I'm abusing of your help
<pepsi> anybody get java working?
<pepsi> inside of firefox
<pepsi> it works, but applets cant get keypresses
<oficina> moyogo: It is a cousin of storage. Except it integrates directly into every single app open/save dialog box, making it very useful to implement it with computerphobe users.
<oficina> moyogo: storage is more like a natural search engine/winfs/spotlight field, but it does not let you manage the files per se.
<oficina> moyogo: ...at least, as far as I know
<oficina> moyogo: I'm pulling my hair already! I tell you, I've been at least 10 hours tyring to get this to install.
<moyogo> oficina: true... i hope we go in that direction
<moyogo> oficina: it seems rather annoying, eh
<oficina> moyogo: what is annoying?
<moyogo> oficina: mmm, maybe add the /usr/lib/qt3/bin to your $PATH
<membreya> one final question before I format...why does the install CD detect and attempt to use my wireless card but once ubuntu is installed it isnt able to load it ?
<oficina> moyogo: as long as you keep pumping up suggestiions I can manage to keep hope. Thanks. Sounds dumb, but... how do I do that?
<oficina> moyogo: ...meaning, how do I add the path
<oficina> moyogo: ok, I think I found a way
<NuuB> i thought i installed apache2 but i tried both "apachectl status" and "httpd -V" at the command line (as sudo) and it returned "command not found" both times - where am i going wrong?
<oficina> PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/qt3/bin
<oficina> export PATH correct me if I'm wrong
<moyogo> oficina: correct
<moyogo> oficina: or 'set PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/qt3/bin
<moyogo> oficina: actually, i'm wrong, your way works better
<moyogo> oficina: it's rather strange that mandrake doesn't have moc in its path
<oficina> moyogo: Hallelujah! It seems it's moving forward again! brb, I'll keep you posted
<hybrid> hello
<slave> jimbob, i took out all #s, now working ok
<oficina> moyogo: ok, make is chuggin away. I wonder if all that output to the screen is good or bad.
<oficina> moyogo: damn. probably bad. It spit out a lot of stuff at the end again. brb
<hybrid> i am having a problem with gnome when i log into gnome normal it only opens the terminal thats it but when i go into gnome failsafe wvwrything but the application button works
<hybrid> any help?
<hybrid> *8everything
<hybrid> grr <---- needs sleep if you cant tell by my typing
<oficina> moyogo: Here's the new output. Apparently this time it has advanced a bit more, but still chokes in the end http://www.pastebin.com/241269
<oficina> moyogo: Might be that frustration is blurring my eyes, but I can't seem to easily spot the troublemaker this time? Or does this mean it was able to finish the make?
<stuNNed> whoa, the new update system rocks compared to fugly synaptic, what's it written in?
<moyogo> oficina: it seems make finished clean
<mpq> is it weird that I just use the terminal to update?
<moyogo> oficina: i mean well
<oficina> moyogo: really??!!?? woohooo!
<oficina> next step then
<farruinn> mpq: honestly, I usually only open synaptic when someone asks for help on it
<Jimbob> slave: groovy
<oficina> moyogo: I guess I shouldn't fret over those yes for Ada/C/ObjC but not C++ messages
<mpq> I've never even opened synaptic...
<oficina> moyogo: brb
<moyogo> i find synaptic useful for browsing
<moyogo> see what's new
<oficina> moyogo: ok, please corroborate with me that the make install has no major issues either http://www.pastebin.com/241275
<sasquatc4> how do you really force rmmod to stop a module from running, im working with my tvtuner and even after i do an rmmod -f, i still get a picture in tvtime, which shouldnt happen if its actually removed
<cindux> hm
<tweek_> i have another stpid question o.0
<cindux> Anyone knoe if theirs a command or something that basically removes all history?
<tweek_> stupid*
<tweek_> how do i get root on my ubuntu?
<farruinn> tweek_: use sudo, and read the RootSudo wiki page
<Amaranth> tweek_: use sudo
<tweek_> thanks :)
<oficina> moyogo: Ok, part 2 out of 3 has been completed (about 12 thorny hours later, but hey, at least there's movement forward)
<cindux> tweek_ also if you want to have an entire session as root
<cindux> instead of typing sudo each command
<cindux> sudo su
<tweek_> can i set myself to root by default?
<xskoulax> is hoary going to use x-org?
<Amaranth> it already does
<tweek_> so whenever i log in im root
<farruinn> tweek_: that is a very bad idea
<tweek_> howso?
<xskoulax> Amaranth, was that directed at me?
<Amaranth> tweek_: Any bug in any application can wipe our your entire harddrive if you're running as root.
<farruinn> there is the root terminal option in Computer>system> or somesuch, but generally being root all the time isn't good
<Amaranth> xskoulax: Yeah.
<xskoulax> thx Amaranth
<cindux> he lies
<tweek_> ok
<cindux> log in as root amsp
<cindux> lol
<tweek_> il jsut do sudo su
<moyogo> oficina: yeah the make install seems fine too
<Amaranth> tweek_: Most of the Windows worms and trogans and such wouldn't work as well or at all if people didn't run as Administrator there. Same thing applies for Linux systems.
<Amaranth> tweek_: sudo -s -H
<cindux> neato
<tweek_> ok ive gained root and im still getting the same error =\
<Amaranth> tweek_: That gives you are root terminal and sets your $HOME variable to the correct value.
<Amaranth> What error?
<Amaranth> s/are/a/
<tweek_> im trying to put plugins in mozilla
<GammaRay> what good is root if you lose your user?
<tweek_> and it says permission denied
<moyogo> oficina: what's the third part?
<Amaranth> tweek_: Not possible if you're running as root...
<tweek_> well would root only apply to the terminal?
<GammaRay> sudo -s starts a single shell as root
<Amaranth> nope, any program run from a root terminal would be running as root too
<oficina> moyogo: Part 1 was installing sqlite. Done. Part 2 was installing the libnewdocms libraries I just finished installing. Now I'm going to Part 3, which is installing the actual GUI file dialogs. From these instructions, how thorny do you think it will be? Following is the README file for the next step http://www.pastebin.com/241278
<GammaRay> it does not effect anything else
<tweek_> well im not runnig a program im just trying to copy&paste into /usr/lib/xmms
<tweek_> and mozilla
<sig_ubuntu> GammaRay: are you ok?
<Amaranth> tweek_: copy&paste?
<Amaranth> tweek_: You need to use the terminal.
<tweek_> =\
<tweek_> i have a feeling,this will take a while
<Amaranth> tweek_: sudo cp whatever.ext /usr/lib/xmms
<tweek_> is there a hotkey to start terminal?
<sig_ubuntu> tweek_: are you using gnome or kde?
<tweek_> gnome
<oficina> moyogo: Before I go on, I want your expert opinion. The Readme file suggests downloading the source code for the KDE libraries the author used *at the time* of creating the software. Should I use current source code, or should I hunt the old version?
<sig_ubuntu> yes there is
<tweek_> ok
<sig_ubuntu> desktop preferences > keyboard
<dud> do Desktop -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<sig_ubuntu> you know it wouldn't hurt you to try and figure this non ubuntu stuff out.
<tweek_> well i hit my head pretty hard today =\
<oficina> moyogo: his link to the KDE code of years ago, is, unsurprisingly, 404
<GammaRay> sig_ubuntu: him?
<GammaRay> sig_ubuntu: hmmm? rather
<moyogo> oficina: hmmm, this looks like it's gonna be tricky
<oficina> moyogo: I'll start diggin the path (I'm currently at http://www.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/kde/pub/kde/unstable/latest/src/ )
<oficina> moyogo: yeah, I noticed *eeek*
<GammaRay> sig_ubuntu: "am I ok?" whats
<moyogo> oficina: it might be easier porting newdocms to the new kde
<oficina> moyogo: But I've worked so hard to get this far, I wanna give it a try
<NuuB> i installed apache2 and stuff the docs say to look for are not there - can someone please help?
<moyogo> oficina: then find the source for the kde of the time
<GammaRay> constant typos don't make one look any saner
<moyogo> oficina: but you can try with the current one first
<oficina> moyogo: c'mon. Look at me. If I have had this much trouble just following instructions, what do you think are the odd *I'm* gonna be able to port the thing?
<tweek_> to copy multiple items in the same place to the same folder is cp blah.so,blah2.so?
<moyogo> oficina: time will tell ;)
<tezza> has anyone been able to get their laptop to suspend/hibernate ?
<farruinn> tweek_: no, maybe cp *.so [destination dir] 
<GammaRay> sig_ubuntu: just trying to be prophetic
<oficina> moyogo: thanks for the pat on the back. You don't know how much I appreciate encouragement at this moment
<moyogo> oficina: it wouldn't be that hard, all you need to do is figure out what changed in kde's code to do the port
<tweek_> ok
<moyogo> oficina: actually this should work with any kde 3.x
<oficina> moyogo: To be honest, I really don't know how I could find that out. What I do know though, is that the KDE project source code is many times larger than the Linux kernel itself. That's enough to put me off
<moyogo> oficina: so no porting required anytime soon
<oficina> moyogo: whew! thanks!!!!!
<oficina> moyogo: Ok, his link isn't working, so I'm gonna go digging for an alternate path, to see if I can find something that sounds like it.
<oficina> moyogo: I will keep the chat window on top in case you say something. brb
<tweek_> farruinn that worked but it says the folder isnt there =\
<tweek_> is terminal case sensitive?
<farruinn> yes
<tweek_> ah
<moyogo> you can always find kdelibs' source at http://www.kde.org/download/
<farruinn> tab completion is your friend
<moyogo> oficina: you can always find kdelibs' source at http://www.kde.org/download/
<oficina> moyogo: thanks. that seems to work better than http://download.kde.org
<oficina> moyogo: nevermind last sentence
<calamari> hi
<GammaRay> My school server kicks me off after a few hours of inactivity. Any tips for stopping this? It's HP-UX and I'm logging in w/ ssh.
<Xenguy> GammaRay: you could set up a recurring ping - that's one idea
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> I reinstalled Hoary to clean some info off my hdd
<mebaran151> clean format
<mebaran151> now Evolution works
<mebaran151> but ALSA doesnt
<mebaran151> anybody have any ideas?
<mebaran151> how to make sound come out
<calamari> anyone compiled shfs on Ubuntu?  I'm not sure how to compile a kernel module.. it's telling me "make[3] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop."
<Xenguy> GammaRay: e.g. -> ping -i 240 domain.com > /dev/null &
<tweek888> woot its working :)
<GammaRay> Xenguy: that's if I have the privs
<Xenguy> GammaRay: not sure what you mean
<GammaRay> privileges
<Xenguy> GammaRay: I know, but what privileges don't you have to ping a server? :-)
<GammaRay> on my home box I can't ping w/out root.  ping has to be suid root
<Xenguy> really?
<Xenguy> GammaRay: ls -ld `which ping`
<decklin> calamari: get kernel-package and kernel-source-*, read the directions first
<GammaRay> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 31K 2004-08-12 17:17 /bin/ping
<GammaRay> that's default ubuntu
<farruinn> erm, that doesn't require you to be root...
<GammaRay> no.. but it is suid root
<Xenguy> GammaRay: same as mine - and I can ping with non-root user
<tweek888> are the wine servers down?
<calamari> decklin: I have those packages.. which directions are you referring to?
<Xenguy> GammaRay: if it is suid root already, what is the problem though?
<mebaran151> damn ALSA
<mebaran151> I checked my modules
<LucaBrasi> what's array 4?
<decklin> calamari: /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz
<GammaRay> Xenguy: never said there was one (-: just that I have a box in which ping isn't suid root
<Amaranth> the name of the release
<Amaranth> LucaBrasi: jdub said the real challenge was figuring out what array stands for
<Amaranth> I was too tired to do it, maybe you could? :)
<daniels> Amaranth: it's on the wiki, i'm sure
<GammaRay> anyways.. on the school server ping is executable by me and suid root, but it's just not in my PATH
<mebaran151> My ALSA setup failed after a reboot and reinstall
<calamari> decklin: thanks
<Xenguy> GammaRay: your speech is confusing - you say you have suid root /bin/ping on your Ubu box, then you say you have a box in which ping isn't suid root -- well, which is it?
<mebaran151> all the moduels look like they are loaded
<mebaran151> and the mixer is ok
<GammaRay> Xenguy: I have two boxes
<daniels> array : hoary :: sounder : warty; hedgehog : hoary :: warthog : warty
<LucaBrasi> whats the diff between warty and hoary
<Xenguy> GammaRay: are you root on both?
<GammaRay> sure.. but one of them is directly connected to the net and I'm fine w/ typing sudo ping on it
<Amaranth> daniels: That doesn't explain much. :P
<Xenguy> GammaRay: I'm giving up on you, sorry -- if you want good help, then you need to be clear, and not force those trying to help you to decipher your statements
<LucaBrasi> whats the diff between warty and hoary ? and is hoary just a beta ?
<Amaranth> LucaBrasi: Name of the release.
<chillywilly> when are we going to have an hplip package for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> LucaBrasi: The first version was called warty warthog, the second one is called hoary hedgehog.
<LucaBrasi> it says on ubuntu.com that hoary is gonna be released in april 2005, but the url in topic shows that hoary is out already ..whats the deal? is it the final or just a test?
<Amaranth> Perky Penguin creeps me out, btw.
<crimsun> LucaBrasi: 4th milestone is out. See the topic.
<chillywilly> it's a "development" version
<Amaranth> LucaBrasi: It's an unstable release that they need people to test.
<GammaRay> Xenguy: my only request for help was about staying on my school server when I'm idle. Tis all
<chillywilly> i.e., not the official release
<Amaranth> it's an official release, just not a final one ;)
<calamari> decklin: I'm still not sure how to get shfs to compile.. any pointers would be most helpful
<LucaBrasi> ok I see
<Xenguy> GammaRay: I'm aware of your problem -- it's trying to find a solution where we ran into 'vagueness' -- I've already offered what I can anyway, so that's all I have to say
<LucaBrasi> how stable is the 4th milestone?
<LucaBrasi> and can u upgrade to final hoary later?
<decklin> calamari: i forget, is shfs a patch or is it in the mainstream kernel these days?
<mebaran> my sndcard is an emu10k1
<Amaranth> LucaBrasi: It's pretty good and yes.
<mebaran> and it is not working
<calamari> decklin: I don't know.. I downloaded the shfs gz off sourceforge
<mebaran> despite the fax both the mixer and the modules are set properly
<roybattius> anybody have problem getting ndiswrapper to work after a hoary upgrade?
<decklin> calamari: it should have its own README then. you'll probably have to patch the kernel sources.
<crimsun> mebaran: what does /proc/asound/modules contain?
<LucaBrasi> noticable difference between warty and hoary ?
<calamari> decklin: the readme tells me to type "make".. but it doesn't work because it's looking for a "module" rule that doesn't exist
<calamari> err "modules" rule
<mebaran> I dont have modules
<mebaran> except as a file
<decklin> either you or the readme are skipping a few steps :)
<mebaran> /proc/asound contains Audigy2 card0 cards devices hwdep modules oss pcm seq timers version
<calamari> decklin: yeah, I think so.. :)  shfs seems like it'd be really cool, though
<Amaranth> shfs?
* decklin reads the installation guide
<calamari> Amaranth: if I can get it to compile, it should allow me to mount a remote filesystem via ssh
<decklin> it looks like you can simply install kernel-headers-2.6.10-whatever and compile the module outside of the kernel source tree
<LucaBrasi> guys whats the main difference in ubuntu .. other words, why aren't there million+ distros out there sufficient? what's new/better in ubuntu?
<GammaRay> Xenguy: I was just mentioning that perhaps the HPUX server might not let me ping as my own box does not. Then I discovered ping was just not in my PATH. problem solved.
<decklin> or should be able to. i don't know why their makefile doesn't have the rule that their documentation is telling you to run.
<Xenguy> GammaRay: excellent :-)
<crimsun> mebaran: try and answer my question, please.
<mebaran> crimsun
<mebaran> I did
<mebaran> modules is a file
<GammaRay> well I ran this.. well see how it goes in a few hours
<mebaran> I can not cd into it
<GammaRay> while true; do /usr/sbin/ping www.google.com -n 1 ; sleep 3600 ; done &>/dev/null &
<crimsun> mebaran: I'm asking you to list its contents.
<crimsun> mebaran: I'm not asking you to change working directory into it.
<decklin> calamari: shfs-source is in debian/unstable. has it hit hoary/universe yet? (i am not on my ubuntu machine)
<mebaran> crimsun, sorry
<mebaran> so should I cat it?
<crimsun> mebaran: yes
<mebaran> 0 snd_emu10k1
<mebaran> there you go
<mebaran> sorry about that
<Drizzt321> I am looking to try installing ubuntu onto an amd64(with the amd64 version) on the new nforce4 motherboard. I have 2 sata disks on the nvidia ports with nvraid in raid0, however the sata_nv does not see it as '1' disk, but the 2 seperate ones. anyone else run into this problem? anyone hear anything about this issue?
<crimsun> decklin: yes, 0.35-1 is in universe.
<mebaran> I am easily confused
<decklin> crimsun: try doing it that way.
<crimsun> calamari: ^^
<calamari> decklin: not sure.. downloading the linux-headers package so synaptic is busy atm
<Xenguy> GammaRay: or as a cron job (?)
<mebaran> Drizzt321, I had the same problem
<mebaran> the problem is
<mebaran> nvraid is really software raid
<tweek888> is xmms just like winamp or music only?
<Drizzt321> mebaran: yea, the nvraid is pretty much software
<mebaran> with a speical windows driver
<mebaran> we dont have a linux driver yet
<mebaran> to read the bios
<Drizzt321> mebaran: oh. my. so basically it don't work on linux.
<mebaran> so you cant run the raid that way
<mebaran> yeah
<GammaRay> ~> crontab -e
<GammaRay> crontab: you are not authorized to use cron.  Sorry.
<Drizzt321> mebaran: damnit. well, thanks.
<GammaRay> ouch
<mebaran> just use the linux kernel raid
<mebaran> or use dynamic disks
<Drizzt321> mebaran: ermm...won't work. this would be dual boot
<Xenguy> GammaRay: ah well
<mebaran> dynamic disks
<mebaran> can be over partitions
<farruinn> wow, people need to learn to hit enter less in this channel
<mebaran> and linux usually has the modules to read them
<Xenguy> farruinn: heh
<Drizzt321> mebaran: hrm?
<mebaran> oh
<calamari> decklin: synaptic says "0.35-1 (warty)" in the versions tab
<mebaran> If you are running XP, you have a kernel raid
<mebaran> just like Linux has a kernel raid
<Drizzt321> mebaran: hmm...maybe NCQ is not worth the overhead of the software raid...so perhaps the silicon image raid would be better?
<Drizzt321> mebaran: ahhh, gotcha, thats how it does it.
<mebaran> kernel raid is doable just in a partition
<mebaran> Silicon Raid hs the exact same problem
<mebaran> except I think redhat has a utility to work with the raid bios
<mebaran> it would be a pain to load and install though
<Drizzt321> mebaran: both are pretty much completely in software?
<decklin> calamari: appears to be the latest version. install that and shfs-utils. the -source package should have instructions on building .debs (you'll need kernel-headers installed of course)
<mebaran> very much so
<Drizzt321> mebaran: crap.
<mebaran> hardware raid
<mebaran> is very very expensive
<mpq> xmms doesn't play mpeg-4 audio does it?
<marco> how can i install xmms on my ubuntu
<tweek888> i think it is
<tezza> how would i mount a smb share so that a specific user can have read/write to it?
<Drizzt321> mebaran: yea, I know. I just thought the SI chip would mask it a bit better. I know that on my old board my promise controller(for ide) would 'hide' the fact that it was seperate disks. or was that just the linux driver working?
<mebaran> Drizzt321, but kernel raid is better anyway
<mpq> marco: open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<mpq> without the quotes
<mebaran> promise might store the driver in bios
<mebaran> the nv and SI drivers
<mebaran> are in the kernel
<calamari> decklin: yeah.. it says to type "make deb".. but that fails in the same way as "make"
<mebaran> promise may have managed to put in directly in the bios code
<mebaran> so that when you made a hdd call
<decklin> tezza: mount -o 'uid=1234,gid=56789' ...
<Drizzt321> mebaran: the odd part is, I think I noticed that, at least under windows, the response with disk access was actually a whole lot less...which I thought was odd
<Drizzt321> mebaran: but this explains alot
<tweek888> mpq is the synaptic packedge manager close to the effect as " sudo apt-get"?
<mebaran> it would call the bios
<mebaran> which would call the driver
<mebaran> probably hard to do
<farruinn> tweek888: yeah, synaptic and apt are both frontends to dpkg
<mebaran> but it would then be universally platform able
<mpq> yeah
<mebaran> Drizzt321, if you really want raid
<Drizzt321> mebaran: heh, yea, but why would anyone want to do that
<mebaran> just use kernel raid
<decklin> calamari: are you sure you should be calling make directly? building modules packages generally involves going through debian/rules.
<mpq> I think it's the same thing
<mebaran> it does the same job
* membreya is away
<mpq> I just prefer using terminal
<mebaran> mostly as fast
<mebaran> and over partitions
<mebaran> anybody got any ideas on my sound problems
<tweek888> k
<mebaran> in alsa
<Drizzt321> mebaran: I'm just thinking, since it 'feels' slower in windows(which _may_ stay my primary gaming platform), I might just switch back to non-raid
<tezza> decklin: how do i find out the uid/gid?
<crimsun> mebaran: sound stuff is lost in the scroll, it's easier if you join #alsa
<Drizzt321> mebaran: since when I'm doing multiple access read/write to the disks, it just slows everything else down
<marco> i already did that
<mebaran> cool
<mebaran> did not know that
<mebaran> thanks
<marco> but the terminal says than the package isnt available
<decklin> id(1), or look in /etc/passwd.
<marco> but also says that there's another package that references xmms
<calamari> decklin: that's what the instructions say to do.. they don't mention Debian anywhere.
<calamari> decklin: actually, the package wit hte sources doesn't even have docs at all, except a changelog
<calamari> terr the debian package with the sources
<calamari> man I can't type straight right now.. sorry
<decklin> did you untar /usr/src/shfs-whatever.tar.gz?
<decklin> you may need to look in modules/shfs/debian there.
<tezza> decklin: i did that but within the mounted dir now it says 1001 1001
<tezza> even though i set uid and gid to 1000
<decklin> tezza: no idea. sorry.
<NuuB> where the heck is httpd?? nothing seems to fit the standard paths in the apache docs (example: the docs say "apachectl" but the system has "apache2ctl") how the hell is a novice supposed to get anywhere when stuff on the system is not the same as in the docs?? i installed ubuntu because i read it was geared more towards novices, but this is becomming infuriating. please, please, will someone help me??
<calamari> decklin: /usr/src/modules/shfs/debian has these files: changelog, compat, control, control.modules.in, copyright, rules, shfs-module-_KVERS_.postinst.modules.in
<farruinn> perhaps you haven't installed it?
<calamari> decklin: thanks a lot for your help, btw :)
<ryan_> what package is distutils in ?
<ryan_> .core
<decklin> NuuB: in ubuntu, every service is controlled via /etc/init.d/nameofservice. for example, /etc/init.d/apache2 start to start apache.
<marcm> hey there
<marcm>  anyone wanna buy an almost brand new A64 3200+nForce 3 mobo (1 week old)?
<ryan_> $5
<DAC1138> ill buy it if there's a 100% rebate
<marcm> cool
<Dull404> im getting an error when trying to compile.... i cant understand whats wrong....
<Dull404> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Dull404> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<decklin> calamari: no idea. standard procedure is (from /usr/src/modules/shfs-whatever) fakeroot debian/rules binary
<calamari> decklin: so I type simply "fakeroot"
<crimsun> Dull404: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<decklin> fakeroot debian/rules binary
<decklin> again, i really have no idea, that's just the *usual* way
<decklin> keep looking for docs.
<calamari> oic.. thanks..
<Jimbob> NuuB: You can start/stop apache with /etc/init.d/apache2 {start,stop,restart,reload,force-reload}
<calamari> if I type rules without being fakeroot it seems to do something!
<Jimbob> NuuB: The executable itself is /usr/sbin/apache2, IIRC
<decklin> calamari: yes, it will fail eventually though. fakeroot *is* necessary.
<Jimbob> NuuB: There's never been an httpd on debian systems as far as I know (certainly not in my usage)
<Dull404> crimsun: thanks, i hope this will work.. otherwise i dont know whats wrong....
<calamari> decklin: aha.. got it.  what do I do after running debian/rules ?
<decklin> if it successfully created ../shfs-*.deb, dpkg -i it
<fsc> ok, hoary migration complete after only about an hour or so of downloading and reverting back to ndiswrapper-1.10
<fsc> well, except for xorg
<tweek_> hello o.0
<marcm> night all
<stuNNed> night
<tweek_> when i try ./configure it tells me to downgrade/upgrade,... i dont know how
<fsc> lunitik, so it wasn't too bad except for the ndiswrapper problem.  i guess you have to do something else to upgrade to xorg
<decklin> tweek_: when you ./configure what? give us the exact error please.
<tweek_> want me pm you the error its big
<calamari> decklin: this is the output of debian/rules: I've been configured using: - Kernel source of /usr/src/linux - Kernel version of 2.6.8.1 - Kernel revision of unknown - C compiler of gcc - Make options of - Version is 0.35-1 - Cosmetic version is 0.35-1 - Maintainer is calamari@localhost.localdomain - Package name is shfs-module-2.6.8.1 - Target directory is /usr/src/modules/shfs/..
<decklin> tweek_: #flood
<Dull404> crimsun :: thank u! it worked!
<tweek_> k
<decklin> calamari: looks fine so far
<calamari> decklin: Idon't see any deb files tho
<NuuB> decklin & Jimbob: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" did nothing - i did "less /etc/init.d/apache2" and it said that it basically runs apache2ctl - but /usr/sbin/apache2ctl points httpd to /usr/sbin/apache2 which is not there
<decklin> calamari: paste the rest of it in #flood
<xskoulax> little off topic but, which would be better 2x512mb ram or a single 1gb stick? for an amd64 system i'm planning to build?
<Jimbob> NuuB: Do a "ps ax | grep apache", and see if it's actually running.
<calamari> decklin: that was the complete output :)
<fsc> xskoulax, definitely 1 gig stick.  i have a gig now and if i want another i have to buy two gig sticks now
<NuuB> Jimbob: nothing
<fsc> xskoulax, but that's just on my laptop, so your mileage may vary since i only have two slots i believe
<Jimbob> NuuB: The other thing to ensure is that you've got these packages installed: apache2-common, apache2-mpm-prefork, and apache2-utils installed
<xskoulax> i should have 4 slots
<fsc> xskoulax, you probably do
<daniels> 33
<fsc> xskoulax, of course if you ever want more than 2 gig then you might have a problem if you go with the 2x512
<xskoulax> yea i'd thought of that
<NuuB> Jimbob: i recall installing apache2-common, not sure about the other 2 - is there a way to check?
<xskoulax> but i don't see me needing more than 2gb
<fsc> heh, it's amd64...you never know :)
<xskoulax> and if i go i can always replace 2x512 with 2x2gb to wind up with 3gb
<Jimbob> NuuB: "apt-get install apache2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils"
<xskoulax> umm 2x1gb even
<Jimbob> NuuB: Or "apt-cache showpkg <pkgname>"
<Archon> does 'df' display the swap partition
<xskoulax> yea i think i'll go with the 512mb sticks at least then i should be good on pairings
<stuNNed> anyone else have their internet connect slow to a crawl with ubuntu hoary?
<crimsun> works fine here.
<decklin> calamari: do you have module-assistant installed?
<Jimbob> NuuB: At the the top of the apt-cache output there should be a version number followed by a "(some_long_uri_like_filename)(/var/lib/dpkg/status)"
<decklin> i notice the shfs .deb mentions that.
<stuNNed> crimsun: thanks
<Jimbob> NuuB: If the "(/var/lib/dpkg/status)" part isn't there, then it isn't installed
<calamari> decklin: checking... yes
<Jimbob> Alternatively, you could just open the "Package Manager", click the "search" button in the toobar, enter "apache2" --> anything with a green box next to it is installed.
<linusthepenguin> Anyone know how to enable php4? I got the packages installed... any configuration I have to do in apache2.conf or otherwise?
<Dull404> mark for removal & complete removal.... in synaptic, whats the difference?
<crimsun> Dull404: remove versus --purge remove
<decklin> Dull404: the latter purges your configuration files.
<Jimbob> linusthepenguin: mod_php or php-cgi?
<Dull404> crimsun ah so config will be left with removal and not "complete removal"
<Dull404> decklin thanks
<calamari> decklin: module-assistant was able to do it! :)
<calamari> decklin: very cool program... thanks for mentioning it
<decklin> great
<linux-rulz> Is there anyone else here that compiled XFCE 4.2 on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> linux-rulz: yes.
<Orcrist> I have
<linux-rulz> crimsun: did you notice that if you put the optimization settings on (i used the graphical installer) that XFCE was very unstable
<linux-rulz> ?
<crimsun> linux-rulz: no, I've been cleaning up the debianized source
<linusthepenguin> Jimbob, general php... I suspect mod_php... Trying to run wordpress...
<Orcrist> mine didn't seem unstable, and I used optimizations for both the main package and the add-ons one
<linux-rulz> hmmm...weird
<Orcrist> I've got it installed on the box next to me in fact... using it for a project I'm working on
<linux-rulz> parts of my desktop wouldnt load, a bunch of other crap was broken, so I created a new user, same thing happened, so i compiled it without optimizations and it seemed to work better
<fsc> jdub, thanks for the heads up on evince.  it seems to render better than gpdf...it better since i just upgraded to Hoary for it :)
<NuuB> Jimbob: ok, apache2-common is installed, apache2-mpm-prefork nothing came up under versions, and it was unable to locate apache2-utils
<Orcrist> what parts/problems did you have?
<Orcrist> did you install the GTK engine as well or just the basic package?
<fsc> anybody notice that About Ubuntu in the Desktop menu doesn't work
<mindphasr> fsc: Works fine for me
<fsc> mindphasr, About Gnome works for me
<linux-rulz> Orcrist: I installed the packages in the order in which they said to. First the main XFCE package, then the gtk engine package, then xfce-toys and then the terminal emulator....all compiled from source
<mindphasr> fsc: Its a link, it opens up your default browser
<Orcrist> speaking of pdf reading... I downloaded some pdf tax forms with gpdf... and while the forms were designed to let you fill them out locally and print them... gpdf seems to lack this function
<Orcrist> worked fine on a windows box using adobe reader
<Jimbob> NuuB: Ok, run "apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork" to install that (that package provides the actual apache2 executable).
<Orcrist> do you have to enable that or is it just a caveat of gpdf?
<fsc> mindphasr, why wouldn't it do what About Gnome does? it doesn't open a browser
<linux-rulz> Orcrist: you have to download acrobat reader for Linux from Adobe's website
<mindphasr> fsc: Go ahead and write a about window if you like
<fsc> Orcrist, I just installed Hoary just so I could use evince
<Orcrist> linux-rulz, right:  you must have used the tutorial for ubuntu
<Jimbob> linusthepenguin: To ensure you're using mod_php, you need to install libapache2-mod-php4
<mindphasr> fsc: It does open a browser. It's a link to file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html\
<mindphasr> fsc: It does open a browser. It's a link to file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<fsc> mindphasr, ok, you're right
<fsc> mindphasr, my bad.  i thought it would do what About Gnome does
<Jimbob> linusthepenguin: It should put "php4.conf" and "php4.load" symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Orcrist> fsc, does evince let you do that kind of thing? it really made me mad that I had to print them and then fill them in by hand, when the whole reason I d/l the pdf was to have clean forms that were typed in
<linux-rulz> Orcrist: no, i just went to xfce.org, clicked on graphical installers and it sent me to another site and then it said there what order to do them in
<fsc> hah, i didn't even see it open
<Jimbob> linusthepenguin: Then it's just a matter of restarting apache2.
<fsc> Orcrist,  the evince guys seem to be on the ball as gpdf development stagnated so you might want to give it a try.  it's like 500k download if you're on Hoary
<Orcrist> well, linux-rulz, if you did it that way there shouldn't be a whole lot of difference... the ubuntu tutorial basically tells you the same thing as the xfce one does but it's a little more intuitive
<Jimbob> linusthepenguin: For php-cgi, you need to ensure cgi.load/conf symlinks exist in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled.
<Orcrist> fsc, not on hoary yet... just going to wait until april to upgrade
<Jimbob> linusthepenguin: I'd recommend mod_php, personally.
<Orcrist> but when I go there I'll give it a look
<Orcrist> sounds nice
<Jimbob> linusthepenguin: It's faster than php-cgi.
<linux-rulz> hmmmm....oh well, i was more curious than anything, XFCE seems to be running fine without the optimizations, and i obviously dont notice a speed difference because i have never used it with the optimizations.
<Orcrist> linux-rulz, on decent hardware you probably won't notice anything... I used a p2 350 box for xfce and it made a significant difference
<Orcrist> if you've got a fairly modern system, you're probably just fine without the tweaks
<linux-rulz> AMD Athlon XP 2200+ with 512 MB RAM, so it is fairly good, albeit a bit dated
<Orcrist> I like xfce though... nice and clean... very light
<Orcrist> the interfaces are less than intuitive for some things... but I've yet to find an interface from windows to gnome to kde to fluxbox to whatever that has everything down pat... interfaces are a matter of personal preference
<linux-rulz> Orcrist: exactly, i like the way it autohides the taskbars...it just seems cleaner than the windows, kde and gnome ways of doing it. There probably isnt much difference. probably just my imagination
<Orcrist> linux-rulz, you can also use cool things like gdesklets on xfce... it's compliant
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist: you can use gdesklets also on gnome ;-)
<Orcrist> so you can get a little eye candy and a slick environment and still save the overhead
<Orcrist> aye FLeiXiuS, and I do
<Orcrist> I was just happy to find they played nicely with xfce as well :)
<linux-rulz> is that what they mean when they say it complies witht he freedesktop.org specs?
<Orcrist> because the box I run it on (mostly as a backup box for when I'm in full-screen game mode and want chat/teamspeak/wahtever) only has 128 megs of RAM
<Orcrist> with xfce running and mozilla, xchat, and teamspeak running the total commit for memory was around 70 megs
<Orcrist> and used next to zero swap
<linux-rulz> Ubuntu should offer a trimmed down version of Ubuntu with XFCE called "Ubuntu Lite" or something like that for people with slower computers
<NuuB> Jimbob: it came back with "Package apache2-mpm-prefork is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Orcrist> linux-rulz, you may see ubuntu offer something like that in the future... they try to focus on ergonomics and user-friendliness
<FLeiXiuS> Have you seen the slackware install /
<FLeiXiuS> I love the install for slackware, one of the bests out there
<Orcrist> I wouldn't be suprised to see an installer with options for one of 3 or 4 window managers as default in the future.. but right now they're focusing all their support on gnome
<jdub> Orcrist: that won't happen
<jdub> however
<FLeiXiuS> Not only was it nice, but it alowed you to select between 7-8 window managers
<jdub> kubuntu is coming
<Orcrist> oh really, jdub?
<Orcrist> that's very cool
<jdub> FLeiXiuS: that certainly won't be happening in ubuntu
<Orcrist> I figured you guys were getting around to adding other things
<farruinn> haha, which is the polar opposite of xfce ;-)
<jdub> i think xfce sits between gnome and kde
<linux-rulz> i dont understand why they focus so heavily on kde. most distros are already centered around kde, the ubuntu devs should instead release the XFCE Ubuntu or some other lightweight WM/DE.
<jdub> it's light, sure, but there's a heck of a lot of clicky-clicky stuff on the screen
<FLeiXiuS> i think flux sits between them 2
<Orcrist> I'd be inclined to agree to that, jdub, esp considering their "kde/gnome support engines"
<membreya> gaaaah
<Jimbob> Nuub: You're using warty?
<daniels> FLeiXiuS: allowing you to choose between window managers is fantastic, and we should certainly encourage it.  *making* you choose between window managers is a showstopper bug, not a feature.
<jdub> linux-rulz: 'the ubuntu devs should...'? what are you going to do?
<membreya> can I do ONE install without something screwing up
<NuuB> Jimbob: yes, warty
<FLeiXiuS> daniels: I concur
<Orcrist> you have a point daniels, but I think as an 'expert-only' option or something you get the flexibility withotu forcing the user to choose if they want a simple, intuitive install
<farruinn> you're going to fit multiple window managers on one install cd? good luck
<linux-rulz> lol, donate money...cause i couldnt code if my life depended on it. all my code would be rewritten cause i would do it shitty (lol, at least im honest)
<Jimbob> Nuub: Umm, it's in the "main" repo, it should be available.
<FLeiXiuS> farruinn: It's definately possibly
<Orcrist> of course, you could go the windows route and have the user choose between crappy XP interface number one or... oh wow, crappy XP interface number one
<Jimbob> NuuB: Search for a line in /etc/apt/sources.list that looks something like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main..."
<membreya> anyone had any trouble installing nvidia-glx?
<membreya> getting a clash with  xorg-driver-fglrx
<linux-rulz> jdub: by should i also meant "In my opinion it would be smarter to do such and such" not "this is what i demand of them right now!"
<NuuB> Jimbob: if things were going that smoothly for me, i may not have had to resort to asking for help on IRC, ya know?
<jdub> linux-rulz: mmm, but what are you going to do? :)
<ubuntu_> how can i get KDE? sudo apt-get install kde says that kde does not exist
<Orcrist> membreya, everything okay in your xorg config?
<NuuB> Jimbob: searching...
<linux-rulz> jdub: ummm...did you read my post further up? I said in plain english how i was going to contribute...you must have missed it
<membreya> looks to be orcist..its still using the nv driver
<jdub> ubuntu_: enable universe
<membreya> its conflicting at libGL.so.1.xlibmesa
<membreya> was just about to suggest repos jdub :P
<randabis> you should sudo apt-get install kde-core not just kde
<Orcrist> membreya, post your error messages in #flood... I had a similar problem when I switched cards last time
<randabis> unless you want 50 billion lines of bloat
<linux-rulz> jdub: hmmm...apparently with free software i no longer have the right to make a suggestion...those pro-proprietary people were right, open source steals your rights in unseen ways
<membreya> done Orcrist :)
<linux-rulz> :P
<Orcrist> coo
<NuuB> Jimbob: it is commented - i will uncomment it
<membreya> any suggestions Orcrist ?
<Jimbob> Nuub: Ok, after you do that run "apt-get update", then "apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork"
<mebaran> I have an Alsa problem
<NuuB> Jimbob: k
<jdub> linux-rulz: better than suggestion, you can *contribute*
<jdub> linux-rulz: that's hundreds of times more powerful
<Orcrist> well... this isn't quite like the problem I had... but you could try renaming the fglrx mesa lib to fglrx.libmesa.foo.old or whatever
<maximaus> good morning from Sweden. :D
<Orcrist> and see if that clears it up
<membreya> thought so ..didn't want to hurt my system AGAIN
<mebaran> Anyone know how to clear the alsa mixer lock file and settings
<membreya> god ...like 2 hours ago I overwrote my /etc/modules :|
<ubuntu_> thanks jdub
<ubuntu_> now to remove gnome...
<Orcrist> the restricted modules don't like to play together very nicely... I had the reverse of your problem.. i had to hide some of my nvidia stuff to keep fglrx from finding conflicts
<maximaus> I'm running the Ubuntu live CD in the Eggers Hotel lobby and no one's the wiser.
<IRCMonkey_> Can anyone help me in setting up the sound card? ac '97 on via  vt 8235
* Jimbob watches a kitten fall over, dead
<linux-rulz> jesus bloody christ, i said in plain friggin english, me donating money would be a lot friggin easier and more resourceful then actually contributing cause i cant code worth shit....would me donating my house and car make you happy?
<mebaran> Anybody want to help troubleshoot a weird alsa mixer problem
<Orcrist> in fact, something was loading my nvidia modules before it ever got to fglrx... and that was zero fun
<jdub> linux-rulz: no, donating is less effective. you know that i don't code, right? :-)
<Orcrist> linux-rulz, contributing can be something as small as accurately documenting a bug when you find it and submitting it to a respective package/distro's bugzilla
<daniels> linux-rulz: language, please
<Orcrist> that kind of thing is invaluable
<Orcrist> and doesn't take much effort even
<maximaus> IRCMonkey_, I'm also having sound card issues with my cousin's computer. Away from it at the moment--what's a quick way to find out what model the sound card is?
<mebaran> what module does it use
<mebaran> maximaus
<linux-rulz> well i do all that....i never said i didnt
<membreya> going to go to a console....i cant get red of that error message
<maximaus> mebaran, excuse me I'm at the hotel at the moment
<Orcrist> then you're already contributing a little... so feel good about that
<mebaran> oh
<Orcrist> and send your donations to me instead :) i'm poor
<maximaus> LOL so I'll log in late on his box. :P
<mebaran> heheh
<maximaus> running Ubuntu on the Hotel's puter :D
<mebaran> to find out quickly you have to sort of be sneaky about it
<mebaran> you could open the computer
<maximaus> tell me more
<mebaran> or
<mebaran> you could just look at the gnome device manager
<maximaus> I'm such a knucklehead--where do you find it in the device manager?
* maximaus blushes.
<Orcrist> maxiamaus... you could also shell into the computer and type lspci or lsmod to find out the info/module on it
<maximaus> Orcrist, thanks! It's probably an on-board, so I guess lspci wouldn't help. I'll try lsmod and report back with ya'll.
<dud> or lshw just to be sure to catch it no matter what
<Orcrist> lspci might still do it maximaus, as many on-board soundboards are still integrated into the pci bus
<mebaran> on board sound
<daniels> Orcrist: er, you do know ubuntu has a 'custom' option (now named 'server' for hoary) that allows you to totally customise your install in terms of which packages you use, right?
<maximaus> gotcha :D
<mebaran> is 99/100 oing to be AC 97 sound
<mebaran> if it is not some exotic mother board
<mebaran> it is going to be ac 97 sound
<mebaran> or at least ac 97 sound will work
<Orcrist> daniels, yes.. I've installed it that way recently in fact... gave me a really tiny base install that I used to build a custom setup
<dud> yeah... absolutely...
<maximaus> I'm on vacatin and don't have my little cheat sheet with me for shell commands. :P Thanks all.
<mebaran> anyone know what could be wrong with my set up
<mebaran> I have an emu10k1 card
<mebaran> Audigy 2
<mebaran> the mixer looks fine
<tweek_> :)
<tweek_> i learned howto compile
<daniels> Orcrist: ahr, cool
<daniels> Orcrist: well, if that's what you enjoy, then more power to you, but i don't want to have to pick up the phone and explain to my mum what a window manager is when she's installing ubuntu :)
<IRCMonkey_> Help me please!!!! i want to configure my sound card. ac '97 oni vt 8235
<tweek_> should work by default
<tweek_> i beleive
<dud> one exlamation point will suffice....
<daniels> IRCMonkey_: should just work by default -- mine (also vt8235) certainly did
<tweek_> and one period.
<Orcrist> lol not suggesting that :)  I was suggesting that the default install could do just waht the default install does now... but another 'custom' option would allow you to select something like fce-only.. without having apt-get the stuff
<tweek_> ;P
<IRCMonkey_> mine is not working....
<dud> touch
<tweek_> lol
<Orcrist> the warty custom option gave me a base system... but unless you know what you're doing from there you're kind of stuck in a few ways
<tweek_> if warty was a women =\
<tweek_> watch out
<daniels> Orcrist: mmm, interesting, but if you know enough to be picking which window manager you want to install and that you absolutely don't want to install gnome, you probably know how to install from a base system
<ubuntu_> how do I get rid of all traces of gnome?
<tweek_> why :(
<maximaus> use Xandros...
<tweek_> killing gnomes isnt nice
<Orcrist> good point... but some people have the knowledge and still don't want the hassle... however... to your point that also kind of negates the need for such a thing on an installer
* maximaus runs 
<ubuntu_> would deleting gnome affect my system as a whole
<ubuntu_> or just gnome?
<tweek_> yay! i compiled MPlayer!
<tweek_> :)
<mebaran> tweek
<mebaran> you could have just pulled it off the repos
<tweek_> it wasnt working
<Orcrist> gmplayer doesn't work for me either from repos
<Orcrist> I had to compile from source
<Orcrist> and there doesn't seme to be a decent GTK frontend for it anywhere
<Orcrist> Kplayer is super... but I dislike qt to the point of it giving me a headache
<jdub> ubuntu_: wait for kubuntu CDs
<tweek_> orc: gtk = gui?
<daniels> pitti: good afternoon
<Orcrist> tweek_, no... gtk is a gui framework... not a standalone gui
<tweek_> k
<pitti> Hi daniels
<Orcrist> it's what controls the look, feel, and functionality of all your buttons/scrollbars/file menus/ whatever... you use all that to build a gui for a program
<pitti> daniels: although it is Sunday morning here :-)
<mebaran> hmmm
<daniels> pitti: heh, close enough ;)
<Orcrist> if a program runs from the command line and has no gui... you can create one from the gtk toolkit (which is what gnome is based on) and it's very nice and integrated
<Orcrist> however, there doesn't seem to be a good gtk one for mplayer
<Orcrist> inculding the one that comes with gmplayer
<maximaus> Orcrist, I thought gmplayer was pretty nice last time I tried it--mind you that was a year ago on Fedora--what's the problem with the gui?
<Orcrist> maximaus, really it's the options and the old generic flavor of it
<Orcrist> the playlist support is really bad
<Orcrist> and the the interface isn't slick like the rest of my GTK2 gnome desktop... it kind of reminds me of win95
<oficina> moyogo: are you still around?
<oficina> moyogo: or have you gone to sleep?
<Orcrist> I think they focus more on the guts of it... and they do a damn fine job... esp with parts of it like mencoder
<Orcrist> It'd be nice to see an open-source project just to beautify/functionize mplayer... and I may start one on my own (already talked to some friends about it) and for simplicity I'm learning how to use Glade2
<Orcrist> all the effort in taht regard seems to be towards KDE
<oficina> moyogo: ?
<scorpix> when the next beta will release for Ubunut?
<jdub> scorpix: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<scorpix> jdub: th.x
<mebaran> anybody here know how to troubleshoot an ALSA problem
<Orcrist> man I need to get to bed... got to go do some taxes tomorrow
<Orcrist> night all
<mebaran> I checked the modules
<oficina> Is there anybody with the approximate knowledge of moyogo or his hubris?
<maximaus> Ocrist, yeah you're right about gmplayer not being slick--still beats stock mplayer. I'm satisfied with Totem for my modest needs.
<h8crime> hello?
<maximaus> lo
<h8crime> sup
<oficina> hello
<h8crime> hey
<h8crime> is this teh Free BSD channel?
<mebaran> h8crime
<h8crime> yes
<h8crime> ?
<mebaran> is ubuntu the same as FreeBSD
<mebaran> just out of curiousity
<h8crime> lol
<h8crime> im just kidding
<mebaran> I do not doubt your literacy
<h8crime> im using hoary atm
<mike_douglas> :p
<mebaran> anybody want to fix my alsa
<h8crime> <mike_douglas> is a n00b
<h8crime> mike_douglas uses freeBSD
<mebaran> I am willing to give you ssh access
<mebaran> and root password for a minute
<h8crime> whats alsa?
<mebaran> Alsa makes soudn
<deepsight> i think i fked my kernel
<h8crime> sudo apt-get pr0n -i
<h8crime> ok
<h8crime> port 22 is open
<deepsight> exit
<deepsight> quir
<deepsight> quit
<h8crime> lmao
<h8crime> n00b
<mebaran> anybody want to fix some ALSA
<h8crime> i am willing
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> you didnt even know what alsa was
<h8crime> i do now
<h8crime> Alsa makes soudn
<mebaran> sound
<h8crime> <mebaran> Alsa makes soudn
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I know
<Mr_Smiley> Hi
<Mr_Smiley> I'm having trouble with my cd drive it seems its not even being detected, there is no /dev/hdc
<Mr_Smiley> does anyone know what I can do to get it working? :)
<mebaran> hmmm
<mebaran> that is a hard one
<mebaran> is the module ide-cd loaded
<Mr_Smiley> i'll take a look
<oficina> .
<Mr_Smiley> i don't think it was..
<Mr_Smiley> i'd have to reboot for it to create the device wouldn't i?
<mebaran> or go back to init one
<Mr_Smiley> but i'd also have to make sure ide-cd is loaded
<mebaran> easier to reboot
<mebaran> as udev is run fairly early
<Mr_Smiley> how do i do that
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<mebaran> jsut reboot
<Mr_Smiley> yeah
<Mr_Smiley> ok
<Mr_Smiley> but shouldn't i make sure ide-cd gets loaded first?
<Mr_Smiley> hmm
<Mr_Smiley> i just want /dev/hdc! :)
<Mr_Smiley> stupid thing
<mebaran> nah
<mebaran> the order wont matter
<mebaran> udev is constantly one
<Mr_Smiley> well ide-cd was already loaded..
<Mr_Smiley> ah ok
<Mr_Smiley> well
<grahamoz> ney
<Mr_Smiley> any ideas?
<grahamoz> hey
<grahamoz> is wireless network supported in ubuntu
<Mr_Smiley> sure is i'm using it right now :)
<Mr_Smiley> but it might depend on the network card you have
<grahamoz> usb adapter
<mebaran> what do you have in /dev
<grahamoz> wg111
<Mr_Smiley> you want everything?
<grahamoz> what ?
<Mr_Smiley> mebaran: in /dev it looks normal except it doesn't have hdc or hdd :)
<mebaran> how many hdd's do you have
<mebaran> do you hae anything called sda
<Mr_Smiley> i just have one sata hdd
<Mr_Smiley> yeah its sda
<mebaran> then what is taking up the other spots
<Mr_Smiley> my hdd is sda and my cdrom drives should be hdc and hdd
<Mr_Smiley> but there is no hdc or hdd.. :/
<mpq> what will play .m4a files?
<mebaran> mpq
<mebaran> if it aint windows
<mebaran> mplayer will play it
<mebaran> if it is
<mebaran> it still might
<mebaran> mplayer
<mebaran> does everythign
<mebaran> udner the sun
<mpq> heh
<Mr_Smiley> well dmesg | grep hdc shows nothing.. :/
<mebaran> what does your dmesg say
<pepsi> Mr_Smiley, warty or hoary?
<Mr_Smiley> warty
<Mr_Smiley> it just seems that its not creating the node hdc
<pepsi> i had this problem after upgrading to hoary.. dmesg could tell me the make and model of my cdrom, but /dev/hdc wasnt there.. hal-device-manager saw something on the ide chain, but couldnt tell what it was
<mebaran> heheh
<mebaran> what does your bios report
<pepsi> i gave up and reinstalled with the latest hoary iso
<mebaran> sounds like a weird problem
<mebaran> add sg
<Mr_Smiley> yeah bios sees cdrom fine
<mebaran> try adding sg
<mebaran> to your modules
<mebaran> that is genereally scsi emulation
<Mr_Smiley> ok
<mebaran> modprobe sg
<mebaran> first
<mebaran> just to see
<mebaran> if it helps
<mebaran> my alsa is going similarly
<Mr_Smiley> lol
<Mr_Smiley> well i've got nearly everything working except no cd drive :)
<mpq> does mplayer support mp3pro?
<Mr_Smiley> brb i'll try reboot
<mebaran> mp3pro will paly
<mebaran> I dont knwo if it takes adavantage
<mpq> I just know that it sounds HORRIBLE without the codec
<mebaran> well mplayer reads it
<mebaran> xmms reads it
<mebaran> from live365
<mebaran> and sounds ok
<mebaran> the 64 K streams
<mpq> I guess...
<mebaran> the low k ones sound pretty bad
<mpq> I know
<mpq> the one I'm talking about is 32k
<mpq> and it sounds absolutely awful in anything other than winamp
<mpq> mp3pro is stupid
<mebaran> mp3pro is a hack
<mebaran> a silly stupid
<mebaran> hack
<mpq> but it's not like I have a choice
<mpq> they don't broadcast in any other format
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I guess
<mebaran> xmms
<mebaran> did ok
<mebaran> with
<mebaran> with it
<mpq> they have 32k mp3pro so they can brag about "cd-quality sound on dial-up"
<mebaran> haha
<mpq> as long as you're running winamp
<mebaran> as if
<mebaran> not even then
<mebaran> with ogg
<mebaran> which is better than mp3pro
<mebaran> and free
<mebaran> you arent going to pull that out of 32 K
<mpq> a monkey is better than mp3pro
<mebaran> you need at least 128 K
<mebaran> to get anywhere near
<mpq> and I'm not talking about .ape
<mebaran> if you own some good speakers
<mebaran> haha
<mpq> who's idea was it to make a lousy format lousier?
<mpq> *whose
<viper12> I think 96k sounds pretty decent...listening to a streaming station right now with xine at 96k. (5.1 surround sound)............sounds pretty decent to me. ;)
<mebaran> 96 K
<mebaran> is pretty good
<viper12> lol... hey there meb
<mpq> mono or stereo?
<pepsi> (_)_)
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> anybody wwant to kix my alsa
<viper12> stereo mpq
<mebaran> hi Viper12
<mpq> you must not be much of an audiophile
<mpq> I can hear problems with 128k mp3
<mpq> which is why I stopped encoding in mp3
<viper12> mpq.........when I want audiophile.........I take disc out in the living room with 7.1 surround system.  I'm just saying that 96k is decent for casual listening. (unlike 32k.  snicker.)
<Mr_Smiley> that worked..
<mebaran> 96 K
<mebaran> is damn good
<mebaran> lame considers 128 K to be equal to CD
* mpq eats words
<mpq> that's lame
<mebaran> haha a pun
<viper12> lol
<mpq> it was asking for it
<mebaran> mpq you are so ....  punful
<viper12> groans......but lol
<mpq> it wasn't great
<mpq> you want good puns, you should read spider robinson
<viper12> felt like an utter noob earlier.........was pissin' and moaning about performance issues with graphics............forgot I'd loaded 386 kernel to test some stuff....gads.
<excession> hi
<viper12> hola excess
<viper12> got awful quiet again.
<Neil3> morning all
<MobyTurbo> morning
<Neil3> :)
<NuuB> i am doing some apt-get installs, and each time i try to visit a website it cant find the site, then once the download and install is complete i can get to the website fine. is there a way to still surf the web while an apt-get is running?
<apokryphos> It's just choking up all your connection, I presume. No real way to limit the download limit of apt, as far as I know.
<Neil3> apt-get is probably taking up your bandwidth
<Neil3> i use traffic shaping on my router which does get around this pretty well
<NuuB> yeah, that much i figured on - i was hoping there might be a way to leave at least a small hole so i can keep surfing in the meantime
<NuuB> no router
<Neil3> i'm not sure but you might be able to use a traffic shaping script on your machine
<NuuB> just ubuntu and a 56k serial modem
<Neil3> since my router runs linux
<Neil3> its called wondershaper
<Neil3> and you'd have to edit it for your connection speed and stuff
<viper12> quick question.....surfin the ubuntu site......it seems everyone is using the sb brand sound cards.......anyone have the turtle beach products?  curious.
<daniels> if anyone here is using a desktop with an integrated video chipset and also a pci/agp video card, please /msg me
<Neil3> daniels, you should ask your question in the channel :)
<NuuB> i'll do a search for it
<NuuB> thanks
<Neil3> np
<tuppa_> gah
<tuppa_> why oh why is fakeroot not doing what it suppose to do?
<daniels> Neil3: need the output of lspci, lspci -nX, sudo ddcprobe, some probing as to which card the output of ddcprobe relates to, and some other stuff that I'm not sure about yet :)
<viper12> I'm using an IBM e-server with integrated vid (turned off) and a nvidia fx5200 agp card.
<Neil3> quite a lot of stuffage
<daniels> Neil3: i'm aware of the staggering lameness of 'any1 know how configga x /msg me plz', but this is a little more complex, and will help with ubuntu development ;)
<Tsjoklat> because you didn't ask it nicely tuppa? :P
<tuppa> Tsjoklat: that's one possible solution
<Neil3> its not lame at all mate
<Neil3> from what i see of this channel, people are more friendly than some of the other places
<Neil3> and the forum is really cool
<Neil3> i dont see much flaming
<Neil3> and bad attitude
<Neil3> unlike some other places i could mention ;)
<daniels> Neil3: the code of conduct does wonders, it seems
<Neil3> aye
<NuuB> Neil3: which version of wondershaper do you use? (1.0 or 1.1a)?
<Neil3> i dont know haha it is included with ipcop
<Neil3> i would guess its the latest
<viper12> havta agree with you there neil3...an article online I was reading mentioned that ubuntu had some of the best online 'peeps'......and recommended the distro over a couple other becuase of it.
<Neil3> but NuuB you can't go wrong with trying either as they are only scripts, just use another if the first doesnt work
<Neil3> yeah i read that too
<tha_gamemaster> does anyone know the module i have to load for a via-gigabit ethernet driver? It's a soyo dragon kt880 i believe the nic is VT6122
<NuuB> Neil3: k, thanks
<viper12> game master......not sure how much help this is.....here's the page with current wired network card support:
<viper12> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards/view?searchterm=gigabit
<viper12> I don't show it listed, but hey, was a quick search.
<tha_gamemaster> thanks alot Viper12 ^_^
<tha_gamemaster> I'll check it ou
<tha_gamemaster> out*
<viper12> I see that the via 6102 Rhine chipset is supported natively. (warty).
<viper12> this page shows systems that are supported by ubuntu.....with various hardware chipsets and such listed:
<viper12> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops/view?searchterm=gigabit
<viper12> toward the bottom, an hp machine is running the via setup with that Rhine nic.
<tha_gamemaster> cool, thanks Viper12, It turned out to be the via-veolcity driver, I'm using that in 2.6.8 and it's working, thanks SO much for your help ^_^
<viper12> notta problem.........its what we're all here for. :)
<tha_gamemaster> hehe, well don't go too far away, sound is next on mylist ;)
<viper12> gawds.........seems like its on a lotta peeps lists.  lol.  I'm using sb live and alsa drivers.............no issues.  I'm thinking about building a box with a santa cruz card though....not seeing anything one way or another on that one.
<TheMuso> viper12: I think a lot of the problems people have are with onboar dsound.
<TheMuso> s/onboar/onboard
<viper12> which is WHY its the first thing I kill in bios before even starting a build.  lol.  onboard usually means (excluding nics)..........twwwoouuubbblllee.
<tha_gamemaster> yea I never had problems with alsa and sb live/audigy cards, only alsa and ac97/intel based onboard sound
<TheMuso> A lot of shortcuts are taken when integrating onboard sound from what I can gather.
<tha_gamemaster> brb
<viper12> ac97 is squirrly at best. Sometimes it works with no hassle........others it blows up badly.........from reading the forums it makes no sense.
<viper12> of course ac97 chipsets are all over the place.......almost like flavor of the month.
<Zotnix> Blargh.
<Tsjoklat> nobody to eliminate Zotnix?
<Zotnix> Tried updating to blam-1.6.1 manually.
<Zotnix> No work. So back to 1.4 for me
<Tsjoklat> oh dear
<Zotnix> Weird errors and not even google found anything.
<Zotnix> So I'll use the blam package.
<Zotnix> wait...
<Zotnix> Ubuntu uses 1.6 now
<Zotnix> Yay
<Tsjoklat> why build it then
<Zotnix> I thought hoary used 1.4 (which it did, for awhile) which uses a bad rendering engine that hangs on images. In 1.6 they switched to gtkmozembed which proved to be much faster.
<Tsjoklat> should have checked first
<Zotnix> So I was going to switch to 1.6 manually since I referred it.
<Zotnix> I had checked a bit ago. Didn't realize it was updated now.
<Tsjoklat> it updates every minute!
<cyklus> im having problems with xmms
<cyklus> it starts fine but when i try to play an mp3 it freezes
<cyklus> however mpg123 can play an mp3 fine... anyone know what might be up?
<Tsjoklat> it's somewhere on the wiki cyklus
<hrdesalpes> please the QUOTAUSER="" in /etc/adduser.conf the number is a Mo number ?
<cyklus> Tsjoklat: ok ill take a look thanks
<Tsjoklat> cyklus, and perhaps you might want to check the forums or the guide (see topic)
<binks> hlo peeps
<binks> how do i chane the permissions of a dir to allow rw
<Tsjoklat> sudo chmod 755
<binks> trying to copy some t maps but dnt have permission o
<Tsjoklat> oops
<binks> et maps sorry to /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain
<binks> so i would sudo chmod 755 dirpath
<viper12> cyklus......here's one of the best places to look for setting up the multimedia stuff:
<viper12> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<cyklus> Tsjoklat: i got it working thanks
<cyklus> viper12: thanks!
<Tsjoklat> cyklus, great :)
<viper12> that thread has more good info in one place that most others. (not just xmms either).
<viper12> and np cyk
<viper12> astas.
<skydoll> lu
<skydoll> bonjour  tous
<Adrenal> i just installed samba
<Adrenal> how do i mount a folder so my windows machine can see and copy it through a lan?
<desplesda> hi, i just upgraded to the latest hoary, and /dev/dsp's disappeared
<desplesda> wait
<desplesda> sorry, warty
<desplesda> latest warty
<Adrenal> press enter less
<desplesda> apologies
<ssamf> did the upgrade complete with no problems
<desplesda> yes, there weren't any problems
<ssamf> sometimes synaptic looks like its done when in fact it has had to stop
<desplesda> hmm
<desplesda> well, can i create the device node manually?
<ssamf> i'd run it again just in case
<desplesda> run which function?
<desplesda> upgrade?
<ssamf> run synaptic again
<ssamf> yes
<desplesda> i hit mark all upgrades, but apply didn't become accessible
<ssamf> i think with udev you should not make your own device nodes
<cyklus> what is the shortcut keys to jump between workspaces in gnome?
<desplesda> i know
<bob2> yup
<lunitik> desplesda: probably means there are no upgrades...
<desplesda> yeah
<ssamf> cyklus ctrl alt left/right
<NuuB> apt-get is stuck on an error --> "The following packages have unmet dependencies: samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6) but 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3 is to be installed ... E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." - i tried "apt-get -f install" but that failed to correct the problem. i am lost. can someone tell me how to resolve this?
<cyklus> ssamf: thanks :)
* lunitik wonders why that works, but isn't defined in his "Keyboard Shortcuts" prefs?
<ssamf> was anything you upgraded sound related?
<desplesda> gstreamer
<lunitik> NuuB: did you try what it says? "sudo apt-get -f install"
<lunitik> NuuB: bah... I should read...
<ssamf> can you revert gstreamer to the earlier version?
<NuuB> luniktik: yes i did - lol no prob
<lunitik> yeah... not much you can do enless you want to pull down the samba-common package from hoary?
<desplesda> how do i do that?
<lunitik> desplesda: I'm confused... what is your problem?
<desplesda> i just upgraded to the latest warty, and /dev/dsp has disappeared
<lunitik> desplesda: uhh... is the sound module loaded?
<senectus_> how do you format a partition?
<lunitik> lsmod | snd
<lunitik> lsmod | grep snd
<lunitik> blah... tired
<lunitik> senectus: try sudo cfdisk
<lunitik> fairly simple interface...
<desplesda> the sound module's loaded
<NuuB> lunitik: can i just remove it? i have other installs more pressing to finish (apache and such) - i was getting non-stop samba complaints and tried installing samba fresh to shut them up but now it refuses to perform any other installs untill this samba error is resolved :-Z
<lunitik> desplesda: hmm... there are no instances of /dev/dsp?  (ie /dev/dsp0)
<desplesda> none
<desplesda> i hit /dev/d <TAB><TAB> and it gives me /dev/dvd
<senectus_> lunitik, great, thanks
<desplesda> bah, i've gotta go
<lunitik> NuuB: its safe, sure... It'll remove ubuntu-desktop though, so you may want to think about that when you come to upgrade to hoary...
<desplesda> thanks anyway
<NuuB> lunitik: crap. i dont want the whole blasted desktop removed
<lunitik> NuuB: nah... just the meta-package 'ubuntu-desktop' will be removed...
<lunitik> NuuB: It may cause issues when you upgrade to hoary though...
<NuuB> lunitik: i'm a novice, you say desktop, i hear whole-damn-GUI
<lunitik> NuuB: I tried to make that distinction but putting it in quotes  :P
<ssamf> it is just a meta package
<Tsjoklat> he just horribly failed :)
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: no one asked you, shush  :P
<ssamf> it contains nothing but depends on everything you need for a desktop
* Tsjoklat goes pout
<NuuB> lol, "meta package" may have meaning to you, none to me unfortunately
<ssamf> if you install ubuntu-desktop it will get all the other packages
<ssamf> but uninstalling it does nothing
<MobyTurbo> NuuB, one of the reasons why this meta-package is useful is that it will make an upgrade to Hoary do things like automatically pull in xorg.
<MobyTurbo> right, uninstalling it deletes nothing.
<MobyTurbo> I often delete it when I switch from totem-gstreamer to totem-xine
<ssamf> you can for example uninstall xchat, because it is depended on by ubuntu-desktop, unless you remove ubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: well, no... thats the responsibility of 'x-window-system-core'  :P
<NuuB> MobyTurbo: xorg is one more thing with no meaning (not asking you to explain, just setting the bar lower so it is closer to my present level of knowledge)
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, ah, another meta-package. :-)
<lunitik> *nods*
<ssamf> xorg is the replacement og xfree, which was the old graphics system
* Tsjoklat nudges lunitik
<NuuB> ok, can i uninstall samba (with it uninstalling the desktop), and then reinstall the desktop meta package?
<lunitik> NuuB: well... but it will reinstall samba-common when you do so...
<MobyTurbo> NuuB, no, reinstalling the desktop meta package will automatically pull in Samba
<ssamf> no, if you reinstall ubuntu-desktop, it will go "oh, you need samba for a complete desktop" and install it
<NuuB> ssamf: ok, xorg eq newer xfree - that i get
<ssamf> meta packages are good, because they let you install loads of stuff with one command
<NuuB> i dont care right now if i have samba or not, i may care later, but right now i just want to finsh the installs i had been doing beforehand
<ssamf> but if you dont need everything the want, then they are a bit of a pain
<fiacca> ciao a tutti
<Tsjoklat> bacamilli!
<ssamf> so you install the meta package, then remove the meta package, and you have everything
<ssamf> now you can remove stuff without restriction (well with less)
<ssamf> but when it comes to upgrade to hoary, you will need to manually add ubuntu-desktop back, so that the new version will install new pieces of software
<Cam-> ssamf?
<ssamf> yes
<Cam-> what was that about?
<Cam-> sorry interested..
<ssamf> about meta packages
<ssamf> specifically the ubuntu-desktop one
<NuuB> i just tried to do a remove and it is still frozen
<lunitik> ssamf: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop  <-- everything listed there is what it depends on... its the devels way of making sure everyones systems are fairly complete etc...
<Cam-> yep
<Cam-> sorry you just mentioned manual add of ubuntu-desktop back. im doing a dist-upgrade at the moment
<ssamf> or in synaptic right click on it and go to properties
<Cam-> so i was curious as to what you meant
<Cam-> ;-)
<lunitik> ssamf: usually, meta-packages are used at a lower level in Debian... example: 'gnome' 'gnome-core' and 'gnome-environment', 'x-window-system' and 'x-window-system-core'... 'kde-core' and 'kde... etc
<lunitik> Cam-: yeah... you want ubuntu-desktop around to make sure you are getting everything from hoary...
<Cam-> yep
<Cam-> ive done a clean install of warty, and dist-upgrading at the moment to hoary
<NuuB> is it possible there is something going on like a file lock that needs removing so i can continue doing my installs with apt-get?
<lunitik> Cam-: for instance... a bittorrent client is new to hoary... you wouldn't get that... update-monitor and update-notification are more examples of changes you might miss...
<lunitik> NuuB: it would tell you if there is..
<Cam-> yer my meta packages are intact
<lunitik> NuuB: if there is, make sure nothing like synaptic or apt-get etc are running.
<NuuB> lunitik: i have no idea how to do that
<lunitik> NuuB: ps -e is what I usually use... or ps aux..
<lunitik> ps aux is messy though imo
* lunitik uses top when he wants to know memory info...  :/
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, on SysV ps does "-ef" and on BSD it's "aux". There are advantages of the -ef display.
<Stormie`> anone here ?
<topyli> lunitik: depends on what info you need. like process owners
<Stormie`> anyone here ?
<mebaran> could anyone help me with an Alsa Problem
<mebaran> ??????
<NuuB> lunitik: synaptic: no and apt-get: no
<Stormie`> anyone know , where to get usb modem software ?
<lunitik> topyli: I can see that with 'ps -e' .... ? are root... others are me... not useful when more people are logged in I guess  :/
<Stormie`> anyone know , where to get usb modem(Aztech) software ?
<topyli> hm
<lunitik> mebaran: perhaps if you ask the question?
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> sorry
<mebaran> I was trying my own little tricks
<mebaran> no dice
<topyli> Stormie`: do you know if people actually have that modem working with linux?
<mebaran> I check all my mixer settings
<mebaran> and my modul;es
<NuuB> what is the prefered copy and paste website here?
<mebaran> but ALSA makes no sound no where
<topyli> NuuB: pastebin.com i guess. but you can use #flood just as well
<Stormie`> topyli : i dunno ... just wanna asking ..
<lunitik> mebaran: are you in 'sound' group?
<topyli> Stormie`: try googling for the modem model and linux
<mebaran> I am in the audio group
<mebaran> do I ahve to join the sound group
<mebaran> the dsp and the mixer
<lunitik> mebaran: yeah... thats what I meant  :)
<mebaran> register themselves as part of the sound group
<lunitik> did I mention I'm tired?
<Stormie`> topyli : owh , ok .. but i can detect the modem .. i just needed a software or program to work it
<NuuB> ok, this is what i keep getting (minus the php tags the site inserted) http://pastebin.com/241330
<lunitik> heh... tried 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' ?
<Neil3> mebaran, try this in the terminal
<lunitik> should sound like static
<Neil3> killall esd
<Hwolf> My rhytmbox suddenly can't find all my music. All the artists are still there tho.
<Neil3> then try a program that uses alsa
<topyli> Stormie`: if you're lucky you have all the drivers you need in the kernel. what you need to find out is which ones to load
<mebaran> very very faint static
<daniels> Keyb, screen on a remote host.  screen on a remote host, Keyb.
<lunitik> Neil3: most apps in Ubuntu use esd... and you didn't even tell him to change media mechanism  :/
<Neil3> esd sucks
<Keyb> daniels: x doesn't work with screen, fix that, kthxbye
<lunitik> Neil3: beats the heck out of raw alsa for most cards  :/
<Neil3> yeah you have to run gstreamer-properties and set the stuff in there to alsa too
<daniels> Keybuk: irssi(1)
<Keybuk> daniels: irssi != x-chat
<Neil3> it gave me latency issues with dvds and movies, the sound would lag behind the video by half a second or so
<Stormie`> topyli : so any solution ... ?
* Keybuk is trying going directly to the pix rather than through hagrid
<mebaran> so any ideas
<mebaran> ok dsp seems shot then
<NuuB> btw, is cursing permitted in here? i'm holding back a salty sailor cause of this error
<lunitik> NuuB: no fucking clue
<topyli> Stormie`: search the web and you'll find out what modules people are using. or then you'll find it doesn't work for anyone. or you'll find workarounds and hacks to force it to work
<Neil3> haha
<NuuB> good
<Neil3> NuuB, i think we have freedom of speech
<topyli> yeah. "Longhorn!"
<NuuB> maybe, but many irc channels are a far cry from a democracy
<lunitik> NuuB: just don't get immature with it... else people will look down on it...
<Stormie`> topyli : ubuntu has any hacks ?
<lunitik> Stormie`: what do you mean 'hacks'?
<topyli> Stormie`: just kernel modules. but some usb modems are windows only, so you have to convince the modem that's what you have :)
<NuuB> lunitik: i just want to overcome this fucking error and get on with my life
<Neil3> on a side note i've found gstreamer to work well using oss
<lunitik> NuuB: just remove samba... then bring it back later...
<Stormie`> topyli : owh ... ok, going to find out some hard problem going arround
<NuuB> lunitik: i tried "sudo apt-get remove samba" and am STILL getting the error
<Stormie`> lunitik : i don't mean anything ..
<topyli> Stormie`: no, you may find something simple like "load modules foo, bar, and baz and it should work"
<topyli> or you may find some really scary hacks, in which case you might as well enter the modem market
<lunitik> NuuB: what did 'sudo apt-get -f install' say?
<Stormie`> topyli : when i go to device manager, and i found my modem listed there
<Stormie`> topyli : but i can't connect with tat
<Stormie`> topyli : and my modem doesnt have any signal too
<topyli> Stormie`: you need to load modules (drivers) for it. then you still need to setup networking to use it for the interface
<Stormie`> topyli : just figuring tat , cd had a problem or anything , or i had did anything wrong
<Stormie`> owh ok ..
<Stormie`> topyli : so where to get the modules ( drivers
<Stormie`> topyli : so where to get the modules ( drivers )
<topyli> Stormie`: not difficult, when you know _which_ modules you need. this you need to find out by searching the web
<NuuB> lunitik: it said this: http://pastebin.com/241336
<Stormie`> topyli : i will be back later
<Stormie`> going to eat
* Stormie` bye , brb , nice visiting you all
<lunitik> NuuB: 'invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba' seems to be the error... check that out... ls -l and see where its pointing...
<narkceh> hello, how mutch disc space requires ubunto to install? i have only 2gb hard disk
<lunitik> also... try /etc/init.d/samba stop
<lunitik> narkceh: minimum 1.7 gigs
<narkceh> thanks
<narkceh> so it might work, lol?
<lunitik> eh... not really minimum I guess... but yeah...
<NuuB> lunitik: where what is pointing?
<lunitik> NuuB: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<NuuB> ah, symlink DOH (sorry)
<NuuB> lunitik: "/etc/rc2.d/K09samba -> /samba"
<abelli>  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<abelli>                    Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<lunitik> NuuB: yeah... I think its supposed to go to /etc/init.d/samba ...
<abelli> any idea?
<NuuB> lunitik: whats supposed to go at the "..." ?
<lunitik> abelli: xorg?
<abelli> yeah
<lunitik> NuuB: huh?
<lunitik> abelli: yeah... you need compat libs... I forget which though  :/
<lunitik> abelli: what are you compiling?
<brain_> hi
<lunitik> brain_: hi
<brain_> is there a apt-get resu,e?
<brain_> resume*
<lunitik> brain_: no
<lunitik> although it will automagically
<brain_> lunitik, damn... im suffering in dialup
<lunitik> it checks /var/cache/apt/archive/partial ...
<brain_> i've been disconnected in 97%, so theres no possible way?
<lunitik> brain_: I just said... it does it automatically.
<brain_> lunitik, thanks!
<brain_> so hows life here? i've been using ubuntu for 2days
<lunitik> brain_: not bad... cool you chose Ubuntu though  :)
<narkceh> i have only 2gb hard disk :(
<narkceh> and im afraid that it wont work
<brain_> lunitik, is the /var/cache/apt/archives is the deb packages downloaded by the apt-get ?
<narkceh> im installing it all the time though and not had any problems yet
<lunitik> brain_: yes
<brain_> ok so i can use it for the other pc. alright thanks for the info lunitik
<brain_> going for dinner.. brb.. thanks lunitik!
<lunitik> brain_: may want to look into apt-proxy to do that.
<brain_> ok, later dude. thanks going for dinner
<NuuB> lunitik: what am i diong wrong here? "sudo ln -s /etc/rc2.d/K09samba /etc/init.d/samba"
<narkceh> lunitik: so do you think that ubuntu wont work on 2gb hard disk?
<lunitik> NuuB: source and destination is wrong way around... and the destination can't exist prior to command...
<lunitik> (so remove it...)
<acs> hello
<lunitik> narkceh: you should be fine... although you won't have much room for other stuff...
<narkceh> hehe
<NuuB> lunitik: destination of /etc/init.d/samba cannot exist before hand?
<lunitik> NuuB: no... K09samba can't exist
<lunitik> NuuB: 'ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc2.d/K09samba' after removing the latter...
<NuuB> lunitik: it doesn't, i removed it already
<narkceh> lunitik: so i will have like 1bit hard disk space left.
<lunitik> narkceh: no... like 300 megs...
<NuuB> lunitik: ok, that did it
<narkceh> lunitik: yeah thanks :)
<lunitik> NuuB: cool... now go see if apt stops bitching  :)   'sudo apt-get -f install' again
<|ALLANON|> qustion: when i do ./configure
<|ALLANON|> i have this error
<|ALLANON|> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<|ALLANON|> what i can do?
<lunitik> |ALLANON|: hoary? you need the correct compat libs.
<bob2> install build-essential and xlibs-dev
<|ALLANON|> ye hoary
<bob2> what are you building?
<|ALLANON|> kmuddy
<lunitik> bob2: ooo... morning  :)
<|ALLANON|> i try
<|ALLANON|> thanks
<lunitik> uhh... or afternoon?  heh
<|ALLANON|> i'll try :p
<bob2> lunitik: bedtime.
<NuuB> lunitik: i'm on it, i did the sudo apt-get -f install and its now doing an install (FINALLY!!) thank you
<lunitik> NuuB: yay  :)
<lunitik> NuuB: funny how apt tells you how to fix what is wrong usually   :)
* lunitik hugs apt
<Tomcat_> In the future maybe it can do that itself :P
<NuuB> lunitik: yeah, helps when you *understand* what its trying to tell you too ;-P
<lunitik> Tomcat_: would be cool... prod mdz about it  :P
<lunitik> Tomcat_: although that would definatly have to be able to be turned off... would get much complaints otherwise  :)
<lunitik> NuuB: true enough  :)
<NuuB> scaper?
<lunitik> Tomcat_: mdz = person who wrote apt  ;)
<Tsjoklat> or tried at least
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: what you mean 'tried'? heh... I think he did a good job  :P
<Tsjoklat> lunitik if you say so :)
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: name something better for the same task... and I'll give you a cookie  :P
<Tsjoklat> oh I don't know
<Tsjoklat> I am just a dumb blonde
<Tsjoklat> female even
<Tsjoklat> what can you expect
<Seveas> how true....
<Seveas> :p
<lunitik> hah... *shuts up before getting hit*
<Tsjoklat> hush Seveas... we are still talking rubber here
<Seveas> rofl
* lunitik thinks he missed something?
<Tsjoklat> Seveas just admits he likes women in latex
* lunitik does too
<Seveas> big bad liar...
<vixus> How do I exit the xserver?
<Seveas> no latex ladies for me
<Tsjoklat> Seveas.. women are always right..
<lunitik> vixus: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vixus> CA-Backspace doesn't work.
<vixus> thanks lunitik
<Seveas> Tsjoklat, women THINK they are always right
<vixus> then just /etc/init.d/gdm start, right?
<Tsjoklat> Seveas they ALWAYS are
<lunitik> Latex + paddle = fun
<lunitik> vixus: yup  :)
<vixus> Be right back
<|ALLANON|> excuse me
<|ALLANON|> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<|ALLANON|> what can i do?
<Seveas> |ALLANON|, install QT?
<lunitik> |ALLANON|: install the libs from universe?
<topyli> stuNNed_: the wajig wiki page is practically done: i already have an empty text file on the desktop ;)
<NuuB> omg vintage bob villa on a&e lmao
<|ALLANON|> i 've installed libqt3c102-mnt
<lunitik> |ALLANON|: you need -dev...
<|ALLANON|> ok, thanks
<cyklus> i downloaded an compiled mplayer.. when i try to run it, it says that /dev/dsp is busy.. anyone know what might be wrong?
<xskoulax> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/dudelipsync.html
<xskoulax> good for a laugh
* xskoulax wonders what simon would think
<vixus> hey.
<LucaBrasi> I just installed hoary4 and when it loads it doesn go straight into gnome like warty did .. what's the deal with that?
<boris__> bye
<vixus> Unfortunately, I couldn't install the NVIDIA drivers. I need the soruce and everything
<vixus> kernel-source that is
<lunitik> cyklus: in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf... set 'ao =' to 'esd' ...
<cyklus> lunitik: esd is not a sound option i check -ao help
<cyklus> lunitik: could it be how i compiled it?>
<lunitik> cyklus: working here   :/
<cyklus> lunitik: you compile mplayer yourself?
<LucaBrasi> anyone?
* xskoulax realised he posted that to wrong window
<xskoulax> sorry
<lunitik> cyklus: nope... installed from multiverse  :/
<cyklus> lunitik: ic
<lunitik> LucaBrasi: apt-get install xorg-common xserver-xorg
<vixus> so..
<vixus> ill do that later
<vixus> can anyone help me get bluez working?
<LucaBrasi> lunitik errrrr .. wtf .. isn't xserver etc installed by default with hoary?
<lunitik> cyklus: but you typed 'mplayer -vo help' and its not listed?
<lunitik> cyklus: but you typed 'mplayer -ao help' and its not listed?
<lunitik> blah
<lunitik> bet you it is  :/
<LucaBrasi> yo can someone explain whats going on ..why's hoary not booting into gnome by default?
<NuuB> lunitik: since i ran the "sudo apt-get remove samba" command, do i need to reinstall the desktop? (i am trying to complete the samba install right now)
<lunitik> LucaBrasi: should be... but sometimes isn't....
<lunitik> NuuB: don't worry about that until you are about to install hoary...
<LucaBrasi> should be but sometimes isn't  ???? wtf
<lunitik> LucaBrasi: its more a first course of action though... did you do it?
<LucaBrasi> dude I have to reboot to 'try it'
<LucaBrasi> so I dont wanna reboot unless that's really it
<lunitik> LucaBrasi: uhh... no you don't  :/
<LucaBrasi> um i'm dual booting, yes I do
<lunitik> LucaBrasi: ctrl alt f1 and log in   :/
<lunitik> blah... then get on it  :)
<LucaBrasi> but why???
<lunitik> LucaBrasi: because thats probably the issue?
<LucaBrasi> why would I need to install this shit separately .. I thought that's part of the basic install?
<cyklus> lunitik: i needed another library when i compiled mplayer to enable esd... im recompiling now
<lunitik> else 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'...
<cyklus> lunitik: thank you :)
<Tsjoklat> why would anyone want perfumed tampons
<spiral> hi
<LucaBrasi> ubuntu can kiss my ass
<LucaBrasi> I'm installing suse
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: wow... random  :)   haha... I think I get in trouble again for answering though?
<LucaBrasi> what a joke of a distro if you have to install x separately
<NuuB> lunitik: hmm, ok well i've stripped and reinstalled this system several times, and expect i shall again (and gone through several *nixes)
<topyli> LucaBrasi: indeed. which distro is that?
<lunitik> topyli: he is having x issues from warty to hoary... told him to make sure xserver-xorg and xorg-common are installed... he freaked  :/
<Tsjoklat> no happy customer
<topyli> lunitik: oh. well, suse it is then
<vixus> I'm trying to add DVD support, but libdvdcss2 (as listed on ubnutuguide) doesn't exist.
<lunitik> topyli: pretty much my thoughts exactly...  :)
<cyklus> vixus: add this to apt sources "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"
<topyli> lunitik: no hoary there to lure newbies from the path
<Tsjoklat> the path to darkness?
<topyli> tha path to console :D
<lunitik> topyli: there was an article about upgrading to hoary... I think thats the reason for a lot of these issues  :(
<Tsjoklat> I am just trying to find the path in between menstrual pads here
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: #1 reason I am happy to have a penis  :P
<lunitik> well... maybe a close second? idk
<Tsjoklat> dunno lunitik.. it tends to get in the ... way?
<topyli> lunitik: doesn't save us from much :)
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: nah... just train junior and its never an issue  :P
<Tsjoklat> ah well.. not many trained juniors out there then :)
<lunitik> guess not?  8)
<vixus> cyklus: Installed! Any further configging I need to do?
<Tsjoklat> we need to clone you lunitik
<topyli> me and junior have been in training for years. we're pretty well tamed now
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: no no... I'm already not unique enough  :(
<cyklus> vixus: nope should work if you got a player, like mplayer or xine :P
<lunitik> Every time I go out, I am told I remind someone of someone  :(
<zzyber> im stuck. I get "could not initialize graphics system Make sure that your video card and driver are compatible with DirectDraw" when i try to run games from a windows emulator. I have xorg and ati fglrx driver
<lunitik> zzyber: yeah... DirectDraw isn't implemented well in Wine...
<NuuB> linitik & Tsjoklat: well there IS a song called "Detatchable Penis"
<vixus> cyklus: Totem will do?
<lunitik> zzyber: maybe try transgaming's cedega?
<Tsjoklat> NuuB, sounds like something we need to get!
<zzyber> lunitik, but i have tried cedega, crossover office and wine. Same on all
<lunitik> NuuB: I'd lose him though... thats no good  :(
<zzyber> lunitik, could it be my fglrx driver?
<lunitik> zzyber: no idea... sorry
<NuuB> lunitik, lol yeah, that happens to the guy in the song
<lunitik> NuuB: that would just be scary  :(
<NuuB> he finds it laying on a blanket being sold by a street vendor
<cyklus> vixus: should
<vixus> ok
<NuuB> lunitik: maybe, but makes for a very funny song lol
<vixus> cyklus: Got xine anyway
<Tsjoklat> I love the rodeo song
<lunitik> Tsjoklat: rodeo song? never heard of it
<Tsjoklat> love it.. pretty blunt though
<Tsjoklat> I doubt I can paste any of the lyrics in here :)
<topyli> NuuB: that must be a primus song
<Tsjoklat> it is not suitable for sensitive souls
<vixus> cyklus: How do I update the app menu to show the new things I've installed (Xine etc)?
<NuuB> topyli: no clue, trying to find it now (since i was reminded of it and mentioned it)
<topyli> NuuB: i just found it and it's primus all right
<topyli> it _could_ only possbly be primus or zappa really
<NuuB> full mp3?
<topyli> yeah, i've had it here for a good while
<vixus> How do I update the app menu?
<NuuB> topyli: if you say so, only people in the history of the world to pick up an instrument and blank song sheet who had a sense of humor ;-P
<vixus> cyklus: "Totem doesn't have the necessary plugins."
<Tsjoklat> lunitik, http://www.oldielyrics.com/lyrics/gary_lee_and_the_showdown/the_rodeo_song.html
<topyli> NuuB: don't forget modern talking! i'd say they must have some sense of humor. or irony at least :)
<NuuB> too bad i opted for no sound board on this machine, i'll have to find i from my other sometime (my first search came up with squat)
<topyli> vixus: not all apps put the icons there, you may have to add it yourself
<vixus> ok, anyway, neither xine nor totem updated to accomodate libdvdcss2. Should I update?
<vixus> *reboot
<vixus> not update. XD
<vixus> :|
<topyli> vixus: see what you have in ~/.gnome2/totem-addons
<vixus> Nothing at all.
<snowblink> hi - can anyone see the new Star Wars trailer _with_ sound?
<Hwolf> Is it me, or is gnome getting more sluggish by the minute?
<vixus> topyli?
<LM_ex> does it work?
<El_Che> is there a way to edit the applications menu in hoary?
<marcin_ant> hi I got a problem with dvd...
<marcin_ant> could someone help me and tell how to use dvd device on /dev/hdb
<marcin_ant> mounted as /dev/cdrom1
<marcin_ant> how to use this device with mplayer?
<marcin_ant> I have libdvdcss2 installed
<NuuB> apt-get is saying: "0 upgraded, 7 newly installed, 0 to remove and 99 not upgraded." - is the 99 not upgraded suggesting that i take some action?
<lunitik> NuuB: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lunitik> NuuB: going to hoary>
<lunitik> ?*
<topyli> El_Che: by right clicking the menu items themselves, or via nautilus (go to applications:/// )
<lunitik> topyli: he said in hoary.
<El_Che> topyli: works in warty like that, not in hoary
<topyli> ah, sorry
<NuuB> lunitik: no, dont want to go to hoary, want to stick with warty, as i understand it warty is still the release version
<El_Che> probably temporarely disabled
<topyli> or broken
<lunitik> NuuB: yes... but thats a lot of packages that need to be upgraded... blah... dist-upgrade will fix issue
<El_Che> topyli: some URIS work, applications: dont
<lunitik> El_Che: nah... they are working on a different mechanism... but its taking a long time  :/
<El_Che> ic
<NuuB> lunitik: then the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is to perform an upgrade to hoary?
<lunitik> NuuB: no...
<ZolMed> has anyone managed to get CD printing working in Linux on a Canon i965, or any Canon printer for that matter?
<lunitik> dist-upgrade just updates things that change something... ie different depends... different config layout etc...
<lunitik> NuuB: same as Synaptic's 'smart' mechanism...
<mz2> my cursor theme is all messed up after an update
<lunitik> mz2: black now? white is coming back in a different package apparently...
<mz2> oh i see
<lunitik> another hoary user  :)
<El_Che> mz2: try gcursor
<El_Che> mz2: nice transparent cursor
<NuuB> lunitik: again, "synaptic" is not familiar to me (remember, set the bar low for my present level of knowledge - the whole point of my getting ubuntu is to start learning this stuff)
<mz2> i actually tried already
<lunitik> NuuB: synaptic is the 'easy' way to use apt...
<lunitik> NuuB: gui frontend... Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic Package Manager
<El_Che> mz2: you selected an other cursor there?
<NuuB> lunitik: if you say so lol
<mz2> should it be updated on this same login time?
<mz2> or another?
<El_Che> an other
<El_Che> log out, log in
<mz2> got it :)
<NuuB> lunitik: ah, well in that case, i'll stick with the cli - i need the gui, but only as much as to let me be functional while learning to do stuff in the cli
<Xappe> i downloaded a new cursor theme and changed the x-cursor to that one...now I have a nice cursor even in gdm
<El_Che> Xappe: gcursor has the only true transparent (semi otherwise useless) cursor i have ever seen :)
* lunitik wonders why a cursor matters so much?
* lunitik never actually looks at his  :o
<Xappe> lunitic, well it's all about beauty
<ogra> El_Che: you mean the whiteglass cursor ?
<lunitik> ogra: hey ogra  :)
<ogra> El_Che: that one comes with X (was there since X 4.2 but hidden) gcursor only makes it visible to you ;)
<ogra> lunitik: hi
<El_Che> ogra: I see
<lunitik> Xappe: seriously though... I usually look at where I'm clicking, not the cursor itself... I guess thats just me though?
<El_Che> ogra: idd whiteglass
<lunitik> idd?
<ogra> mz2: if you want your old cursor back, install the jimmac cursor theme in gcursor and select it :)
<El_Che> lunitik: InDeeD
<Xappe> i installed jimmac systemwide instead...
<Xappe> feels better somehow
<narkceh> how to change mouse settings?
<lunitik> narkceh: Computer > Preferences > Mouse
<El_Che> any idea when the full gnome translation will enter the hoary packages? Most are finished upstream while the ones in ubuntu are frankenstein :)
<Xappe> lunitik, well that wrist watch IS ugly, and i usually play around with the cursor while watching progress bars... :)
<narkceh> lunitik: but in console?
<lunitik> narkceh: little more complicated... whats wrong?
<narkceh> the mouse wont work
<lunitik> narkceh: umm... you booted into Linux right now?
<narkceh> and i dont know how to change it with keyboard
<narkceh> yes im in the grafical thing
<fsc> anybody familiar with python and would know why i would get a ./setup.py
<fsc> from: can't read /var/mail/distutils.core
<fsc>  i installed python2.4-setuptools
<lunitik> alt f1 > go to start terminal
<lunitik> narkceh: ^
<lunitik> narkceh: usb or ps mouse?
<narkceh> its a old ps mouse
<mz2> it still isn't what it's supposed to be
<lunitik> narkceh: ok... lsmod | grep psmouse for me
<lunitik> is it there?
<mz2> it's this black ugly thing. and not even the default X11 black ugly thing :)
<narkceh> how to get root?
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, sudo -s
<narkceh> thnaks
<lunitik> narkceh: shouldn't need it for that
<ogra> narkceh: no nee for root
<ogra> s/nee/need/
<narkceh> okey, ill try lsmod
<lunitik> ogra: sudo is still root... :/
<ogra> nah
<lunitik> root permissions aren't root?
<ogra> lunitik: sudo is uid 0
<lunitik> sudo -l even brings roots stuff over  :/
<ogra> lunitik: sudo logs everything you do ... for example....
<lunitik> ogra: so does regular root... in .history  :/
<ogra> lunitik: sudo offers you fine grained access rights to administrative tasks....
<deepsight> hmmm im compiling my kernel and i get a vfs: unable to mount root fs on ...  do you know what is probably missing in my configuration? my machine is a compaq armada m700...
<El_Che> if you like the good old debian's root: sudo passwd root
<ogra> deepsight: why do you recompile `
<narkceh> damn this takes 1000h because my 200mhz comp is slow
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, you probably should really be using a different GUI than GNOME on a 200MHz computer.
<deepsight> ogra, long story... trying to install vmware but it complained about the C headers so i downloaded them and then it told me that they were different from my current kernel, that i had to recompile
<El_Che> narkceh: try xfce
<deepsight> im just following Mr Vmware orders
<vixus> Hello.
<vixus> I want to network my Windows 98 PC to this Ubuntu box, for the sake of transferring my music.
<vixus> Possible?
<lunitik> vixus: yes
<lunitik> vixus: look into samba
<vixus> Ok.
<vixus> By the way. The windows 98 pc is on the network wirelessly.
<ogra> deepsight: there is a headers package for every ubuntu linux-image, you souldnt recompile the kernel just to get a vmware module
<narkceh> MobyTurbo: yeah but how to change it?
<vixus> Is that a problem lunitik?
<lunitik> vixus: no
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, install it using aptitude, apt-get, or synaptic, then hopefully you can run it from gdm.
<deepsight> ogra, i know i downloaded the correct one i think but it still complained... dont have the exact error now
<vixus> lunitik: Is there a guide on setting up? It's just, I've sucked at setting up Samba.
<narkceh> apt-get install xfce?
<NuuB> lunitik: what will happen when i do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ? (i am wondering if it will initiate some massive d/l over my lil'56k serial modem)
<deepsight> can't i just get the default .config from somewhere?
<deepsight> and compile with that?
<ogra> deepsight: then you didnt download the correct ones
<lunitik> vixus: there are many... I can answer some questions... but I'm not gonna tell you how to do it... would take too long
<narkceh> MobyTurbo: apt-get install xfce?
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, sure. Though if xfce is still to slow, try fluxbox.
<ogra> deepsight: do you use the linux-source package for your kernel to compile ?
<deepsight> yes
<lunitik> NuuB: yes... those 99 packages held back will be downloaded and installed
<vixus> Ok. Well, I'm following the samba server setup guide on ubuntuguide.org
<ogra> deepsight: then you can use the config that is stored in /boot
<lunitik> narkceh: no... apt-get install xfce4
<mz2> the default cursor theme in gcursor just looks like that error image ("!")
<vixus> lunitik: apt-get install samba/smbfs... done!
<lunitik> narkceh: else you get xfce, which was ugly...
<narkceh> MobyTurbo: but i need to delete gnome because of my low hard disk space. so i need to delete gnome first?
<mz2> so what package do i need to install to get it back?
<narkceh> lunitik: ok xfce4 then
<narkceh> how to remove gnome?
<NuuB> lunitik: any way to know ahead of time how big a download it will entail?
<ogra> deepsight: with other sources you will miss a lot of ubuntu specific patches.... dunno if the ubuntu .config works then
<deepsight> so i have several config-2.6.8.1-3-386 is the one that works right now
<narkceh> apt-get remove gnome?
<deepsight> ogra, so if im ok with this config i just recompile it with this one and it should work theoretically?
<lunitik> xfce = ver. 3  .... the reason it stands for XForms Cool Environment ... XForms was an ugly toolkit though
<ogra> deepsight: but there are a lot of people using vmware in ubuntu taht didnt recompile their kernel ;)
<MobyTurbo> xfce uses gtk now
<deepsight> ogra, damn those ppl
<ogra> deepsight: if you give the right options to make-kpkg ....
<vixus> lunitik: I think I've done the linux side of things, how do I do the Windows side?
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: yes... but this is the reason there are still 2 packages... xfce = xforms ; xfce4 = gtk2
<lunitik> vixus: just share stuff  :/
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, OK
<deepsight> ogra, i followed the Wiki tutorial in ubuntu webpage...
<deepsight> ogra, but ill try again with the headers
<vixus> lunitik: What do you mean just share stuff?
<deepsight> let me give you the error
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, I actually like lyx's xforms version more than their Qt version, but I agree with you about xfce v3
<lunitik> vixus: right click 'share'
<vixus> On windows or linux?
<vixus> I want to make [windows]  stuff available to [linux] 
<narkceh> lunitik: so i use: apt-get install xfce4?
<vixus> yes narkcehg
<lunitik> vixus: you asked how to configure the windows side... which do you think?
<vixus> =D
<vixus> Sorry.
<lunitik> narkceh: yes
<vixus> OK...
<narkceh> ok thanks both
<cyklus> can anyone paste me their totem config... totem keeps crashing when i try to run it becuase it cant find alsa.. i need to set it to esd.. but i hae no config file yet
<cyklus> ?
<deepsight> There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the
<deepsight> set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to
<deepsight> rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.
<narkceh> E: Cannot Find The pagage
<vixus> lunitik: There is no option 'share'...
<deepsight> Unable to make a vmmon module that can be loaded in the running kernel:
<deepsight> insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<narkceh> how to install xfce4 if i cant install it because it wont find it?
<lunitik> narkceh: you need to enable universe
<narkceh> and how to do that?
<lunitik> narkceh: uncomment the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lunitik> ie get rid of the #
<thesilverhand> narkceh: or read howto install xfce4.2 on ubuntu forums to get latest version instead
<cyklus> anyone know how to get totem to work on hoary?
<narkceh> all the #?
<lunitik> vixus: uhh... there should be... like 4th down... only entry in second section of the menu  (after first seperator do-hicky)
<thesilverhand> narkceh: just lines beginning with deb or deb-src that state universe
<lunitik> narkceh: no... just the one with 'universe' in the line
<lunitik> narkceh: what thesilverhand said... cept you don't want deb-src prolly
<lunitik> just makes it take longer to update  :/
<ogra> deepsight: your linux-image and linux-headers package have matching version numbers ?
<thesilverhand> true
<narkceh> lunitik: ok
<netmonk> greetings, ogra :)
<ogra> hey netmonk
<deepsight> ogra, yes... i think i found a wiki about vmware
<deepsight> ogra, i tell you if it works
<MobyTurbo> actually for Ubuntu adding deb-src is a one-time slowdown, since universe isn't being updated.
<ogra> deepsight: you could update the information in the ubuntu wiki ;)
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: s/ubuntu/warty and I will agree
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, well, I wouldn't reccomend that a newbie run hoary quite yet.
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: true... but else its a false statement  :/
* lunitik no like false statements
<lunitik> even though I make enough of my own  :o
<deepsight> ogra, it didnt work, maybe because i have a mess mixing all the kernels... so now ho i uninstall the other kernels.. bahh i just RTFM
<MobyTurbo> OK, a one-time increase in time for warty.
<ogra> deepsight: just uninstall the packages you dont need ;)
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: plus it still 'Hit''s :/   (ie, checks that nothing changed)
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, the hits are very fast. I'm on a 56K modem and they last a fraction of a second.
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: blah... why even have them if you don't intend to compile anything in the archive?
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: most don't even use it anyways... they go get the tar.gz etc...
<deepsight> ogra, yei, uninstalling 2 kernels now
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, because if something is broken you might be able to fix it.
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: a nebie?
<lunitik> newbie*
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, sometimes a fix might be a one-line change that could be communicated even to a newbie.
<lunitik> Most have no idea about it...
<deepsight> ogra, is you nick for female ogre in spanish?
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, I never was of the opinion that one must dumb things down because of people who allegedly can't learn.
<ogra> deepsight: nope, lol, its only an abbreviation of my name
<deepsight> ogra, oh well it means that ;)
<ogra> deepsight: Oliver Grawert ;)
<deepsight> ogra, nice to meet you, Jose Garduno here
<ogra> deepsight: hi :)
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: eh... then uncomment when its needed?  (thats what I do) ... no point them being active... only actives I have are the main and resticted repos  :/
<deepsight> ogra, so im going to reboot maybe some reboot magic helps
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, your choice.
<deepsight> the reboot fairy
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: pretty logical too... why do I want everything coming down for an upgrade?
<ogra> deepsight: kernel wise its not a fairy ;)
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, I run Warty so that doesn't ever happen here.
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, if it did it would take 10 minutes.
<narkceh> how to start xfc4?
<narkceh> i installed it
<deepsight> ogra, dont ruin my fantasies... i just learned that santa claus doesnt exists
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, log out, and select it from a menu in gdm.
<ogra> lol
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: blah... I never ran warty for more than a day after it was released   :/
<deepsight> so i come
<narkceh> MobyTurbo: ok, thanks
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, running hoary with a 56K modem is impractical...
* lunitik hugs his broadband connection
* lunitik pokes bdale   "you're involved in Ubuntu?"  :o
<bdale> lunitik: define 'involved'?
<lunitik> bdale: working on... seperate from Debian  ;)
<lunitik> ps... holy shit, you talked  :P
<bdale> lunitik: not really.  I'm running warty on one of my amd64 systems at home, that's mostly it
<lunitik> bdale: cool  :)
<El_Che> lunitik: you a bdale groupie? :)
<topyli> bdale: well, this is the place to get help on your ubuntu problems ;)
<rem_> hey all ..
<lunitik> El_Che: hah... nah... just know he was a Debian Project Leader...
<El_Che> :)
<rem_> I try to mount a usb mem stick ...but cant find any sd* in /dev ..how should this be done in ubuntu ?
<narkceh> how did you say that how to change mouse settings?
<topyli> wajig should be promoted essential methinks :)
<lunitik> narkceh: lsmod | grep psmouse  <-- shows up?
<bdale> topyli: what problems?
<narkceh> so i write lsmod to console?
* bdale realizes he probably should have put an explicit ;-) on that...
<topyli> bdale: just kidding. since you have a ubuntu box...
<lunitik> narkceh: 'lsmod | grep psmouse' yes
<narkceh> oh, ok thanks
<rem_> anyone knows how to mount a usb mem stick ?
<lunitik> narkceh: yeah... but we're not done... did it show up?
<netmonk> rem_, it should be automatic in Ubuntu
<narkceh> lunitikit says psmouse 17800 0
<narkceh> * lunitik
<rem_> well...its not in mine ... :(
<netmonk> rem_, are you on warty or hoary?
<narkceh> when i write lsmod | grep psmouse
<rem_> warty
<lunitik> narkceh: ok... cat /dev/input/mouse0  <-- do that, move mouse... ctrl c to stop it...
<netmonk> hm...
<rem_> shouldnt there be a /dev/sda1 like in debian or even mdk/rh ..=
<rem_> ?
<MobyTurbo> rem_, I think it's created on the fly
<lunitik> narkceh: 'reset' if you get goofy charactors after...
<rem_> tahts right ..
<rem_> but it didnt with ubuntu .. ?:(
<netmonk> rem_, when I was on warty I opened my usb flash on /dev/sda1
<lunitik> narkceh: type it, don't do it...
<rem_> ok thx
<narkceh> "cat /dev/input/mouse0"?
<lunitik> narkceh: yes
<netmonk> rem_, but my wifes usb flash was always mounted on /dev/uba or something like this
<rem_> didnt find any uba..or like it ..
<lunitik> Then move the mouse... should get output on the screen... telling you it is actually working
<narkceh> lut says that file doesnt exitst
<netmonk> rem_, is hotplug working?
<narkceh> lunitik: it says that there isnt that kind of file or directory
<narkceh> need root?
<rem_> oh ...i just remember something my usb scanner stopped working yesterday after a powershortage, although my pc stayed on (ups), and the scanner takes power from usb(?!) ..but that might be the reason...!
<narkceh> nope it wont work on that way either
<lunitik> narkceh: bah... for some reason, seems you need 'sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0'...
<rem_> ..its prbably my usb not working properly ..
<lunitik> narkceh: might get same error though  :/
<lunitik> narkceh: in which case... I don't know how to get it back  :(
<narkceh> yes i got the same error
<netmonk> rem_, sorry
<rem_> thx anyway :D
<narkceh> so there isnt any autoconf thing like in debian setup?
<lunitik> bdale: you're a genius... he needs to add a device for his mouse... /dev/input/mouse0 is gone... you know how off hand?  :)
<narkceh> i think my mouse is in ps/2
<lunitik> narkceh: hence pointing you at that file  :/
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, then it should be /dev/psaux
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: no... thats Linux 2.4  :/
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, I have it here, even with a USB mouse.
<lunitik> eh... actually... both work here...  :/
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, it's probably on my system because I have a PS/2 port for a mouse, albeit one that's unused.
<narkceh> . /dev/psaux/mouse0?
<lunitik> narkceh: no
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, no, just /dev/psaux
<lunitik> narkceh: 'sudo cat /dev/psaux'
<narkceh> "cat /dev/psaux"?
* MobyTurbo thinks it's funny that we're sending "cat" after a mouse
* bdale prefers    od -c < /dev/psaux
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: blah... just making sure its working elsewhere  :P
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, j/k
<narkceh> so it should work now?
<lunitik> bdale: ahh... I get 'permission denied' here... even with sudo  :(
<lunitik> narkceh: mm... we are seeing if it works... next is letting X know about it...
<lunitik> narkceh: you got garble on the screen though?
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, if your terminal gets messed up by the garbage, type "reset"
<narkceh> i dint get anything when i wrote "cat /dev/psaux
<Pointwood> /dev/hdc1 shouldn't that be root (hd1,0) in Grub? I have hda1 as (hd0,1)
<lunitik> narkceh: did you move the mouse yet?
<narkceh> nope?
<lunitik> do it
<narkceh> write reset?
<lunitik> no
<lunitik> move mouse
<narkceh> it doesnt move anywhere
<lunitik> do you get output on screen due to it though? (in the terminal)?
<narkceh> when i write cat /dev/psaux it says nothing
<narkceh> a row where is nothing
<lunitik> narkceh: thats strange
<narkceh> how to shut down gnome
<lunitik> narkceh: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<narkceh> then ill write cat /dev/psaux and startx
<lunitik> narkceh: ok... should be no difference though
<narkceh> or ill remove gde and use fxe4
<lunitik> narkceh: would be faster to just hit ctrl+alt+f1
<narkceh> ill remove gnome
<narkceh> and use xfc4
* lunitik still wants to know why 'cat /dev/psaux' would just return someone to console? 
<lunitik> idgi
<lunitik> narkceh: its not the GUI's fault... its X's.
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, you might want to get your mouse working before you switch window managers, GNOME doesn't deal with the mouse - X does.
<narkceh> lunitik: huh?
<lunitik> well... I'm guessing its X's... definatly not GNOME's though
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, Linux has multiple layers in it's graphical environment.
<narkceh> i know but gnome is gay for my 200mhz machine
<MobyTurbo> s/it's/its
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, agreed
<narkceh> yeah
<linuxboy> if I right click on the clock in ubuntu. Then click on  Adjust Date & Time. Then click on Sync with clocks on the net, it says 'Please run NTP support in the system to enable synchronisation of your local time server with internet time servers'. What must I do to fix this?
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, have you ever thought of running Debian Sarge instead for that machine? You say it's low on diskspace and aren't going to be using GNOME anyway so running a minimal distro might be the thing for you.
<lunitik> linuxboy: apt-get install ntp
<lunitik> linuxboy: or ntp-server
<lunitik> I think that -server
<lunitik> yes... 'apt-get install ntp-server'...
<newbietoubuntu> I am new to Ubuntu Linux.  I can't get my mp3's or mpg's to play.  I have succesfully copied them across from my windows machines.  Totem and Music player both gives failed to open:reason unknown.  Anyone give me some advice?
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: you could just have him use custom... same thing  :/
<lunitik> MobyTurbo: cept this way... you don't have to tell him where to find files etc... he already has them
<MobyTurbo> lunitik, true. But in that case he's reinstalling anyway.
<bob2> newbietoubuntu: er, read the FAQ
<bob2> newbietoubuntu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<snowblink> newbietoubuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<newbietoubuntu> thanks all for your help
<narkceh> lunitik: is "cat /dev/psaux" the command that i should use right?
* lunitik still doesn't really get why ubuntuguide is around... surely its easier to just use the wiki? they let everyone add things to it  :/
<lunitik> narkceh: sudo that yes
<BGenesis> lunitik: Win 98 simply won't let me share, even after I checked Allow File Sharing in Control Panel > Network.
* lunitik thinks duplicate effort = wasted effort
<narkceh> lunitik: it doesnt work. ill just throw the computer out of the window and buy a comp where is usb mouse compatible
<lunitik> BGenesis: bah... add 'FIle and Print services' in the same place...
<BGenesis> lunitik: Already there.
<lunitik> BGenesis: then you should call microsoft  :/
<snowblink> lunitik: so edit the wiki ;)
<lunitik> snowblink: I have... pleanty of times  :/
<BGenesis> Damn, all I wanted to do was transfer my music :D
<Golfer> good morning people
<snowblink> lunitik: that's the answer to your question then
<lunitik> BGenesis: Microsoft employs people to help you with that... I'm not at a Winblows box... going by memory there  :/
<Psyk[o> Hi...
<BGenesis> ok.
<lunitik> snowblink: I just think whoever wrote ubuntuguide (you?) was silly
<Golfer> Psyk[o hello
<Psyk[o> I need a little help..
<lunitik> Psyk[o: just tell us what is wrong... and we will try to assist you :)
<Psyk[o> I'm trying from several days to install nvidia driver on my ubuntu :( today finally i've installed it, but when the X session start the system is sloooooow...
<narkceh> lunitik: what kind of comp you have
<Psyk[o> the mouse pointer dissapear... the window refreshing is slow... :(
<lunitik> narkceh: a pos Duron 950
<lunitik> 512 ram though
<vixus> lunitik, back on linux.
<snowblink> lunitik: no I didn't write it. However, I think numerous sources for how to do things is valid. There is always more than one way to do things.
<narkceh> lunitik: do you have ps2 mouse?
<lunitik> vixus: cool.. still can't help you more with the windows side though...
<lunitik> narkceh: yes
<narkceh> lunitik: did you use "cat /dev/psaux"
<lunitik> narkceh: yes
<MobyTurbo> Psyk[o, all you have to do is install nvidia-glx then "nvidia-glx-config enable".
<lunitik> 'sudo cat /dev/psaux'
<narkceh> and then it didnt say nothing
<lunitik> narkceh: make sure you are using the sudo!!!
<lunitik> narkceh: it says nothing... but spits out garble as you move the mouse
<narkceh> i have written sudo 100034x times
<narkceh> and mouse doesnt move
<lunitik> narkceh: mouse won't move... text should appear on screen!!
<lunitik> not really text... charactors
<Psyk[o> MobyTurbo, I've tried, but I've received this output: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Psyk[o> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Psyk[o> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Psyk[o> command:
<Psyk[o> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Psyk[o> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Psyk[o> from nv to nvidia.
<narkceh> lunitik: how to change mouse settings in gnome?
<Psyk[o> then I edited /etc/x11/xorg.conf, i've changed nv to nvidia and i've commented Load "dri"
<narkceh> lunitik: without terminal
<lunitik> narkceh: you don't want to do it in gnome... gnome doesn't deal with that...
<lunitik> narkceh: you have to use cli!
<vixus> lunitik: Yeah, the linux side is fine, I can get into the Windows Network -> Our domain. It's my stupid windows 98 box that sucks.
<narkceh> lunitik: cli?
<MobyTurbo> Psyk[o, you also need to comment out GLCore if it's there, and uncomment glx.
<lunitik> narkceh: Command Line Interface
<lunitik> narkceh: the terminal
<narkceh> lunitik: but it doenst work
<zombics> what's the best way to install wine on ubuntu 64-Bit?
<narkceh> lunitik: so there is nothing to do
<Xappe> narkceh, have you checked that your mouse is /dev/mice (think that's the ubuntu default) in your xserver configuration (XF86config-4 or xorg.conf)
<vixus> zombics: sudo apt-get install wine ?
<narkceh> Xappe: "cat /dev/mice"?
<narkceh> Xappe: "sudo cat /dev/mice"?
<zombics> vixus, he cant find it :/
<ralf_> Xappe, that would be /dev/input/mice, no?
<Xappe> ralf_, true
<vixus> zombics: Who can't find it?
<zombics> vixus, apt-get :P
<narkceh> "sudo cat /dev/input/mice"?
<lunitik> Xappe: he is using a ps/2 mouse... psmouse is loaded... would be /dev/input/mouse0 for ps/2 and /dev/input/mice for usb
<ralf_> narkceh, yes
<Psyk[o> MobyTurbo, there isn't GLCore, and i've uncommented glx..
<zombics> vixus, from what i heard ther is no 64Bit pack for wine
<Xappe> lunitik, no, my ps/2 mouse is /dev/input/mice
<vixus> zombics: Oh, you want it to be 64-bit. Won't the normal wine work? (I don't know much about this stuff.)
<MobyTurbo> Psyk[o, you might want to look at the error logs of X then (in /var/log)
<Psyk[o> MobyTurbo, ok, thx
* lunitik wishes there was only one node in /dev for mice... so far, /dev/psaux ; /dev/input/mouse0 ; /dev/input/mice ; they all work  :/
<Psyk[o> I'll back soon :)
<Xappe> narkceh, check your XF86Config-4  (or xorg.conf if you use Hoary)
<narkceh> i dont have nothing but /dev/input/event0 or event1 or mice
<narkceh> how to chect XD86config-4?
<lunitik> narkceh: cat /dev/input/mice
<lunitik> see if that does it
<lunitik> (spits garble out)
<narkceh> nothing
<narkceh> ill just trow the computer out of the window
<zombics> vixus, i am using ubuntu 64BIT. if i can use the 32 BIT pac and it will work so i dont care....
<lunitik> Xappe: if the device does "nothing"... then how will it help to configure X for the mouse?  :/
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, have you checked your mouse cable? Maybe its a hardware problem.
<narkceh> i did check it
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, see if it's plugged in well
<narkceh> its plugged
<MobyTurbo> narkceh, OK
* lunitik is out of ideas  :/
<Drizzt321> does warty use standard /dev devices, or udev?
<Xappe> lunitik, ah ok...
<lunitik> Drizzt321: udev
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, udev
<Gul3> hi, i need a linux iso extractor. is there any?
<Drizzt321> lunitik, MobyTurbo: thanks, I'll make sure to adjust my thinking, I'm used to standard dev.
<lunitik> Gul3: you in Linux?
<narkceh> lunitik: ill destroy my computer with hammer and axe
<Gul3> lunitik: yes
<narkceh> lunitik: and mouse too
<Drizzt321> Gul3: loopback device driver. modprobe loop; man losetup and go from there, pretty simple
<lunitik> Gul3: mount -o loop /path/to/iso /where/to/mount
<segfault> -t iso9660
<Gul3> thanks!
<lunitik> segfault: that too  :)
<Gul3> so it is that easy:)
<lunitik> Gul3: yup  :)
<Drizzt321> very
<Drizzt321> Gul3: if you also need to make an iso, but not burn it directly to disc, look into mkisofs
<Psyk[> MobyTurbo, would you take a look to my xorg.log file?:(
<Drizzt321> Gul3: though most cd burning frontends will do that for you if you say to a file
<Psyk[> I can't understand anything :(
<Glen_> hi all
<lunitik> Psyk[: paste it on pastebin.com
<Drizzt321> hey Glen_
<Glen_> im having a problem with grub, any onw willing to help?
<Gul3> sudo mount -o loop tes3comp.iso -t iso9660 TEST/ leavs me this: mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<mz2> aargh, i still haven't gotten the same cursor back
<Drizzt321> Glen_: I'll give it a shot
<Glen_> hey Drizzt :)
<Psyk[> lunitik, ok thx
<mz2> am using the weird transparent whiteish one now
<Glen_> D&D Fan :P
<Drizzt321> Gul3: lsmod | grep loop
<Drizzt321> Gul3:  does that give you anything back?
<Drizzt321> Glen_: indeed
<Psyk[> lunitik, here is the link http://www.pastebin.com/241382
<Gul3> Drizzt321: no
<Drizzt321> Gul3: grep loop /proc/filesystem, does that give you anything?
<Glen_> Drizzt321 can you see my provate messge?
<Xappe> mz2, the original ubuntu cursor is jimmac
<Drizzt321> Glen_: yes, however in the future its polite to ask people before /msg them
<Neil3> Gul3, file roller can view inside iso images afaik
<Gul3> Drizzt321: No
<Drizzt321> Gul3: ok, you need to, as root, modprobe loop
<Glen_> oh right, sorry Drizzt321, im new :(
<Glen_> well my problem is bootin to windows in GRUB
<Drizzt321> Glen_: thats fine, I'm just letting you know for the future :)
<Drizzt321> Glen_: ok, have you tried looking in the grub man page?
<Drizzt321> Glen_: err...nm, that doesn't have much of that stuff
<mz2> Xappe, thx
<Glen_> well do it on here then: i have ubuntu installed, i think my problem is something to do with not being able to boot from the second harddrive (hd1)
<topyli> Drizzt321: well, the grub man page has almost nothing. see the info page instead
<Drizzt321> Glen_: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html
<Drizzt321> topyli: yea, I just noticed that
<Xappe> mz2, i change to jimmac yesterday because i got tired of waiting for an update of the industrial engine
<Drizzt321> Glen_: thats a mini-howto at tldp.org - the linux doc project
<Gul3> Drizzt321: thanks, worked now:)
<Drizzt321> Glen_: :)
<vixus> lunitik: Got it working =D
<inser> hi
<mz2> fair enough
<Glen_> # on /dev/hdc1
<Glen_> title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<Glen_> 
<Glen_> root		(hd1,0)
<Glen_> savedefault
<Glen_> makeactive
<Glen_> chainloader	+1
<inser> how are u?
<Glen_> that my entry in GRUB, i think i need to use the: grub> map (hd0) (hd1)
<Glen_> grub> map (hd1) (hd0) but i dont know how
<Drizzt321> Glen_: also, please do not paste multiple lines into here, go to #flood or post it on pastebin.com
<Gul3> ok, so then a wine related question. when i try to start Setup.exe it gives me this: You must copy a 'stdole32.tlb' file to your Windows\System directory! You can get one from a Windows installation, or look for the DCOM95 package on the Microsoft Download Pages." how do i get around this?
<Glen_> oh sorry, just copied and pasted. i didnt know it was gonna do lodsa lines
<Drizzt321> Glen_: each line in the file will produce a line in here
<Glen_> ok sorry, ill remember hat in future, however do u understand what i mean?
<zombics> when i am trying to compile wine i get this error: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Drizzt321> Glen_: so you have 2 physical hard disks that you are trying to dual boot?
<Glen_> yes
<Glen_> i think it is 'cos i have windows on my Secound harddrive, and grub cannot boot froma  secound harddrive, thats why i mentions the MAP command
<Glen_> i.e. grub> map (hd0) (hd1) | grub> map (hd1) (hd0)
<Drizzt321> Glen_:  ok, so instead of (hd0,0), you would use (hd1,0) or if it is not slave, use hd2 or hd3 as appropriate
<Drizzt321> Glen_: heres the grub online manual with the naming conventions: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Naming-convention.html#Naming%20convention
<Glen_> <Drizzt321: is there a way i can just use LiLO instead, install LiLO to a Floopy or something and leave GRUN on my MBR just incease it down work?
<Glen_> because i have useds Mandrake before and LILO worked fine
<Xappe> hmm, the problem is that windows has to think it's on the first disk to boot correctly?
<Drizzt321> grub works fine as well, just a different way of doing things. I'm not expert on dual booting with grub though, unfortunately.
<Glen_> this GRUB doesnt work, cos it didnt work onn SuSE either, and now its not working on Ubuntu so it must be GRUB
<Glen_> ok cheers
<Drizzt321> heres the section on booting windows....   http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS-Windows.html#DOS%2fWindows
<Drizzt321> not sure if it'll help more
<Glen_> ok drizzt321, can i ask, do u know where about i wud put the  "grub> map (hd0) (hd1) | grub> map (hd1) (hd0)" command in my menu/list file?
<Glen_> menu.list
<Glen_> menu.lst* even (the file GRUB use's)
<Drizzt321> yes
<Drizzt321> Glen_: here's the configuration section, you can use that as a base guide for adding in the section http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Configuration.html#Configuration
<Psyk[o] > anyone can take a look at my Xorg log? I'm fighting with xorg and nvidia drivers :(
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : I can try, but I haven't run Xorg yet :\
<scoon> Psyk[o] , what is in the log.  what is the err ?
<scoon> Psyk[o] , i am running x.org w/ nvidia and all is well.
<Psyk[o] > it seems to is all ok in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and nvidia module loaded.. .but i cant start xorg :( the log is here: http://www.pastebin.com/241382
<Psyk[o] > I have a Nvidia Fx5200 card
<Welly> hey guys
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : ok, the problem is in your config file. you do not have a Screen section that contains a valid configuration
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : I've had this happen to me before on X11, so you'll need to go in and edit your Xorg config file
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, but with the same config if i change "nvidia" to "nv" it works...
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : go into your config file and look in the Screen section and see if something might need to be changed
<mat> Psyk[o] : are you sure the nvidia kernel module is loaded / is working ?
<mat> i.e., try reloading it
<Psyk[o] > mat, yes:  lsmod | grep nv
<Psyk[o] > nvidia               3470364  0
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : would you paste your config file on pastebin?
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, sure
<Drizzt321> thanks
<mat> also, if reloading the module works: sometimes, the nvidia module compiled for an old kernel (or an old kernel configuration), would load but not work. so you could just try rebuilding the module (probably useless if you are using the packages though)
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, http://www.pastebin.com/241386
<_|Imanewbie|_> hi all! fdisk says my partitions doesn't end on the cylinder boundary what am I supposed to do format the whole HD? theri is any tool to fix it?
<Glen_> hey im editing LiLO, wha does this mean "boot=Insert_your_boot_device_here", anyone?
<zombics> how can i install flash player on my ubuntu 64 system?
<_|Imanewbie|_> zombics getthe binary and just ./it
<zombics> _|Imanewbie|_, Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<mat> zombics: mail macromedia :] 
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : hrmmm
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : and so the only difference in nvidia instead of nv?
<_|Imanewbie|_> mat amem
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, yes...
<_|Imanewbie|_> no one got a suggestion for me?
<zombics> mat, bhaa :/
<vixus> I need an ID3 tag editor for linux.
<chillywilly> bah, my printer has stopped working
<vixus> Cause rhythmbox is stupidly case-sensitive.
<Drizzt321> vixus: try madman
<mat> zombics: <insert rant about proprietary software> :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> vixus I did one as homework :D
<sege> any last words before i upgrade to hoary? does it even work? =)
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : have you tried rmmod nvidia; modprobe nvidia to reload the kernel module?
<_|Imanewbie|_> sege ive upgrade yesterday andmy sistem crashed
<mat> vixus: search for "id3" in the package list :)
<Drizzt321> vixus: madman has a great tag editing feature, but its also great as a search/jukebox and works great with xmms
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, yes, I've tried :(
<sege> _|Imanewbie|_: bad =)
<vixus> _|Imanewbie|_, can I have it?
<_|Imanewbie|_> vixus it was for windows =(
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : anything showing up in your /var/log/syslog after you try and start the server?
<vixus> :|
<vixus> oh
<gus> Hi all, I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu on my CDless laptop. I installed the ubuntu base system on the laptop drive by installing it in my desktop as HD0. The base system boots on the desktop, but I get errors on transferring basck to the lappie.
<_|Imanewbie|_> vixus my teacher doesn't use linux
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, I haven't looked at syslog, I can try to run X and paste that log..
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : no, don't
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : it'll be too large, we're just interested in the end, you can use the tail program for that
<vixus> Madman takes up 18.2 MB. I think its unnecessary for just editing id3 tags
<Psyk[o] > ok, I'm going to do that
<Drizzt321> vixus: well, it does alot more than just tag editing
<Drizzt321> vixus: you looked at the site?
<_|Imanewbie|_> vixus http://easytag.sourceforge.net/
<parazoid> How can i unpack an Ace-file
<vixus> does xmms support ID3 tag editing and playlists? XP
<gus> After "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel" I get an ACPI error (old laptop, no acpi support) followed by "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" then a kernel panic "VFS: Unable to moount root fs on unknown-block(0.0"
<mat> parazoid: try installing unace :)
<chillywilly> I think I broke my CUPS
<Drizzt321> vixus: yes, you can edit the id3 tags in xmms
<_|Imanewbie|_> chillywilly get a glass :p
<vixus> got it then Drizzt321
<Drizzt321> vixus: its not the easiest way to do it, but you can
<vixus> D:
<vixus> Why?
<Drizzt321> vixus: its kind of clunky
<vixus> ill get easytag then
<Drizzt321> vixus: yea, you might. I just looked at it and the interface looks a whole lot better than doing it through xmms
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : anything?
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, here is the log http://www.pastebin.com/241390
<Drizzt321> k
<gus> Any suggestions?
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : do you have the correct permissions for device /dev/nvidia0?
<_|Imanewbie|_> I love gentoo ppl-> RTFM lol lol he is a newbie get him!
<Drizzt321> lol _|Imanewbie|_
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, i dont know
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : ls -l /dev/nvidia0
<Psyk[o] > crw-rw----  1 root video 195, 0 2005-02-13 16:14 /dev/nvidia0
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : ok, now as you're user, do groups, see if you are in group video
<vixus> Hmm.
<vixus> Now
<_|Imanewbie|_> I know I'm beeing a pain in the a$$ but unless you say you don't know I will keep asking cause it is damm important for me. Im unable to install linux cause fdisk says that 2 of my partitions doesn't end on cilinder boundary
<aaronc_uk> hi everyone, can anyone help me install bluetooth support
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, yes, I am
<vixus> I need to change all the songs from They Might be Giants to They Might B%e Giants.
<parazoid> mat, thanks :)
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : how about for /dev/nvidiactl?
<Golfer> _|Imanewbie|_ have you searched google?
<Psyk[o] > crw-rw----  1 root video 195, 255 2005-02-13 16:14 /dev/nvidiactl...
<Drizzt321> umph
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : and lspci shows it at 1:0:0?
<vixus> Drizzt321: I thought I could batch them! :|
<Psyk[o] > it's strange... I've installed nvidia drivers with no problems under fedora-core and suse..
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : yea, I've used them under debian fine, but not with Xorg, I haven't worked with that specifically yet
<Psyk[o] > 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : hmph. yup
<Drizzt321> vixus: ah...you can do that retag change thing in madman. not sure what else might have it, I haven't investigated that
<_|Imanewbie|_> Golfer sure
<topyli> vixus: easytag, or a fancy sed command
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : I have no clue. it does seem as if the nvidia X drivers(not the kernel drivers) are failing
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : you looked on the wiki.x.org to see if others are having this problem?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Golfer it says my partition table might be inconsistent but doesn't say me how to fix it up
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : cause I'm out of ideas
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, no, I'll take a look... btw, thanks for all! :)
<choisy> hello
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : you're welcome. good luck with it!
<aaronc_uk> ive got bluetooth working, but i cant get gnome bluetooth deb installed##
<Golfer> _|Imanewbie|_ seems to me that maybe where you want to be looking rather then and Ubuntu help channel
<darksatanic> _|Imanewbie|_: Do you have anything on there that you need to keep?
<vixus> Drizzt321, use the Scanner in easytag.
<vixus> It worked a treat.
<vixus> Now... how do I get Bluetooth working? (I want to use Blue Remote)
<Drizzt321> vixus: ok :) glad to hear it
<Drizzt321> vixus: um...I wish I had some bluetooth. if you send me it I'll figure it out for you ;)
<vixus> XD
<vixus> But really. bluez-utils... installed it... then what?
<vixus> (I've got it wrong right?)
* Drizzt321 shrugs
<Drizzt321> vixus: go to google and search
<_|Imanewbie|_> darksatanic Ive backuped everything I need
<universal> can someone help me adding dvd to my fstab???
<darksatanic> _|Imanewbie|_: OK. Do you have a live CD? (Ubuntu Live CD, Knoppix, something that you can boot from and get a command prompt?)
<aaronc_uk> im trying to dpkg --install bluez-utils and im getting this
<aaronc_uk> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of bluez-utils:
<aaronc_uk>  bluez-utils depends on libbluetooth1 (>= 2.10); however:
<aaronc_uk>   Version of libbluetooth1 on system is 2.7-4.
<aaronc_uk> dpkg: error processing bluez-utils (--install):
<topyli> urgh
<aaronc_uk> is 2.7 not higher that 2.1
<eKLim> hie... anyone knows how to configure USB DSL modem?
<_|Imanewbie|_> darksatanic should I format andrepartition everything?
<Drizzt321> aaronc_uk: its 2.10, not 2.1 it wants
<darksatanic> Yes.
<_|Imanewbie|_> \o/
<aaronc_uk> ahh, not sure where to get that from
<darksatanic> You can get rid of the partition table from a Linux command prompt with "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=1 bs=512"
<darksatanic> (Assuming that the disk in question is /dev/hda)
<_|Imanewbie|_> darksatanic will it solve the problem than? I got no linuxI got just windows now
<Drizzt321> aaronc_uk: no clue, you search the net for libbluetooth and find out where its home is? start there
<darksatanic> If you wipe the partition table totally, it should do, yes.
<darksatanic> However, you *will* lose everything on the disk.
<_|Imanewbie|_> darksatanic I will go fdisk old style :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> I backuped university stuff just will have to keep soulseek open for somedays
<eKLim> i got an Aztech DSL Turbo 100 USB modem, and i have some problems to configure it.
<eKLim> anyone know how?
<DXT> in a class method, can i possibly return 'this' by reference? 'return *this' or I'll have to return a pointer anyway?
<universal> aaronc_uk, can u help how to set my dvd in fstab?
<DXT> oops wrong chan
<DXT> :)
<SeanQ> you're only in this chan? lol
<DXT> that belonged to the c++ chan :p
<SeanQ> ah, got it.
<vixus> Is there a blueremote binary for ubuntu?
<membreya> how do you prioritise network connections? ie have my ethernet as my main connection and my wireless as a backup
<universal> can someone help me mount dvd in fstab?
<SeanQ> universal, hold on
<_|Imanewbie|_> universal google
<vixus> Bluetooth WORKS! I love ubuntu.
<vixus> Everything on it has worked so far: Audio, DVD, bluetooth.
<universal> ok
<vixus> See ya.
<membreya> universal: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<mlambie> universal: my fstab looks like this: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   auto    ro,user,noauto  0       0
<vixus> universal: ubuntuguide
<universal> ok, thx! i will see
<membreya> mlambie: if you have a dvd burner change the ro to rw
<mlambie> vixus: what dongle are you using? I tried with a belkin a few months back and it was horrible. never got it working.
<SeanQ> i looked at ubuntuguide for universal, can't find it
<SeanQ> can find how to mount it, but not fstab
<mlambie> membreya: true, but I don't ;)
<darksatanic> membreya: I don't think using rw will make any difference.
<hybrid_> hello
<membreya> darksatanic: i had problems when i first installed...but i was using warty
<membreya> hoary rocks
<chillywilly> yay, I fixed my CUPS ;)
<Golfer> ro,rw makes no difference
<darksatanic> Well, the reason is that the options there are only for mounting an existing filesystem.
<membreya> cept I cant install nvidia drivers!
<mlambie> actually, my dvd burner is mounted with : /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<SeanQ> i don't think my wireless works with hoary
<darksatanic> The writing is done through an entirely different mechanism.
<membreya> aahh ... I stand corrected darksatanic
<Drizzt321> gah, burning a full DVD takes forever!
<hybrid_> SeanQ what kinda wirelees card you have?
<SeanQ> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogKernel#Networking
<SeanQ> I use the linux-wlan-ng
<blah> seanq what wireless chipset do you have?
<SeanQ> prism2_usb
<blah> ah
<membreya> oh god linux and irc are making me lazy with typing.. I just pressed tab to try to spell a work :\
<SeanQ> i've done that, membreya.\
<membreya> word even!
<SeanQ> regardless if they obseleted prism2_usb, i can still run it with ndiswrapper
<hybrid_> SeanQ is that a usb wireless adapter?
<SeanQ> yes
<SeanQ> Netgear MA-111
<membreya> hoary makes my acx1100 work out of the box :)
<hybrid_> and you got it to work with linus? how hard was it
<Drizzt321> lol membreya
<hybrid_> **linux
<membreya> problem is ..it's a netgear and it's a bad combo ...it looses connection after a few days and I have to hard restart the router
<membreya> so I want to know how to use the eth0 as primary
<SeanQ> well, what kind of router?
<SeanQ> i run straight netgear..netgear adapter -- netgear router
<SeanQ> i'm a cheapskate
<darksatanic> membreya: Take a look at your routing table.
<darksatanic> "route -n"
<darksatanic> You will need to hack that up to make the eth0 your default route.
<sig_ubuntu> morning
<membreya> wlan0 is listed first
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, something happens... i've uninstalled the nvidia official driver with --uninstall option, then I've installed the linux-restricted-modules packages... Now the X server works with nvidia drivers but the system is very sloow, the mouse pointer dissapear and glxgears run at 1-2 fps...
<membreya> hmmm gateway says the eth0 is the gw
<zombics> every time i try to apt-get build-dep i get this error: E: Build-Depends dependency for wine cannot be satisfied because the package libcapi20-dev cannot be found"
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : hrm...not sure. I haven't used the linux-restricted-modules package at all
<parazoid> mat, are you good at this unace-program?
<Bandit> wonder what hoary will be like when its not unstable :)   Server Uptime 4 days, 0:42:21
<dejavu> could use some help here ppl !
<membreya> whats wrong dejavu
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, hehe, now i try to ask the question to the channel :)
<topyli> zombics: build the library first, if you can find a debian source
<Psyk[o] > For all: Anyone have trouble with nvidia+xorg and system slowness ?
<dejavu> when i open my nautilis viewer it opens folders in a new window !
<universal> SeanQ, ok, i tried to follow the guide with my dvd-player..... but as i will play dvd in xine it still says something about EML...
<zombics> topyli, huh? :\
<Golfer> what do you mean system slowness
<dejavu> i want  a folder  tobe opened in the same window !
<SeanQ> hm, i don't know
<universal> someone who can help?
<casimir> dejavu: you can turn off spatial browsing in gconf
<Golfer> universal in terminal type xine-check
<universal> ok
<universal> Golfer, ok
<topyli> zombics: if you use unstable sources, some build-deps may be impossible. so you'll need to build them from unstable too. can turn into a vicious circle :)
<Golfer> it should show you what your problems are
<Psyk[o] > universal, you can turn on the option either in the nautilus preferences
<dejavu> casimir: can u guide me step by step of how to do so ?
<parazoid> Does anyone have experience with Unace
<zombics> topyli, o :< so ther is a guide that will tell me what to do :/
<Golfer> dejavu applications >> system tools>>configuration editor>>>apps>> nautilus>>preferences>>always use browser  change false to true
<casimir> Golfer's got it
<universal> Golfer, ok, its all good, but when im trying to play dvd's it says cannot find input plugin for MRL (DVD)
<topyli> zombics: well, try apt-get build-dep libfoo (the one you need). If you can build and install it, you can then get the build-deps for the package you originally wanted, including your brand new libfoo
<Psyk[o] > I'm sorry, but anyone thats have a nvidia card and Hoary can help me ?
<Golfer> universal have you installed everything ubuntuguide.org suggested
<dejavu> Golfer: roger .. lemme check !
<universal> yes
<casimir> I'm having some trouble with nvidia drivers causing some instability
<zombics> topyli, i have no idea what libfoo i need
<dejavu> Golfer: got it ... thanks dude ! :)
<universal> Golfer, yes
<membreya> nautilus applications:///Internet : "applications:///Internet" is not a valid location. < what the?!
<universal> Golfer, any suggestions=
<Golfer> dejavu yw
<Psyk[o] > casimir, but with nvidia drivers the system performance are ok?
<dejavu> btw ... ppl do we have a BETTER  mp3 or media Manager then xmmx ?
<casimir> I've experienced it on other systems and usually I play with my kernel
<MeMa|Sorcerer> re
<topyli> zombics: libcapi20-dev, like the error message says
<universal> Golfer, ?
<Golfer> universal which ones did you install
<Psyk[o] > dejavu, beep-media-player and muine :)
<casimir> performance seems reasonable
<Psyk[o] > casimir, I've trouble only with ubuntu... and I cant understand why :(
<universal> Golfer, libdvdcss2, xine-gui, x32..thing.
<topyli> zombics: but that may lead to a viscious circle of gradual upgrade to an unstable distribution :)
<Psyk[o] > casimir, can you paste in a private message your "Load module" section in xorg.conf?
<universal> Golfer, has it something to do with my dvd-src somehow?
<zombics> topyli, E: Unable to find a source package for libfoo
<casimir> Psyk[o] , I've gotten them to work with gentoo and the 2.6.9 kernel
<kapputu> hi
<kapputu> has anyone configured a acx111 card in Ubuntu?
<zombics> topyli, this led to this: sudo apt-get build-dep libfoo libcapi20-dev
<dejavu> how can i know whats the color depth or my desktop is ... i mean is my desktop on 16-bit or 8-bit or more .. and how can i change it ?
<kapputu> why does the module-assistant not know about acx100
<Golfer> universal did you add gstreamer0.8-plugins
<topyli> zombics: "foo" is just the standard unix example. in reality, you need libcapi20-dev at the moment
<Psyk[o] > casimir, me to, i've got it working on gentoo, fedora and suse...
<MobyTurbo> dejavu, that depends on your video card
<membreya> nautilus applications:///Internet : "applications:///Internet" is not a valid location.  what the?! why am I getting this message?
<MobyTurbo> dejavu, I have 24 bit, from a card that's somewhat obsolete (TNT2 M64)
<universal> Golfer, I think thats the problem!
<universal> Golfer, 2 sek
<Golfer> universal then try that check again
<choisy> what does array-4 mean?
<universal> Golfer, ok, but how to check that?
<dejavu> MobyTurbo:  but cant i change it ? i mean if my default depth is like 8-bit .. cant i change it to 165-bit ?
<zombics> topyli, is only available from another source
<zombics> E: Package libtool1.4 has no installation candidate
<zombics> E: Failed to satisfy Build-Depends dependency for libcapi20-dev: libtool1.4
<Golfer> terminal  xine-check
<dejavu> Psyk[o] : whats the diff betweeen xmms and beep-media-player ? :)
<hybrid_> the name
<Psyk[o] > dejavu, beep-media-player is based on gtk2
<MobyTurbo> dejavu, that, again, depends upon what your video card supports. In order to change it you'll need to reconfigure X and restart it.
<vixus> Hey, I'm trying to compile Blue Remote.
<vixus> I need libbonobo-2.0
<vixus> Any repositories that have it
<topyli> zombics: i'm afraid you're going to lose this one, the packages are too new or exist only in debian unstable or something
<dejavu> Psyk[o] : cool .. so it might be more efficient ! but i was wounderring if there is a sftware  like a mp3 juke box of something .. all in one type !
<zombics> bhaaa :/ so i cant compile staff now? :/
<Omega11> hi
<Psyk[o] > dejavu, I love muine but there is also rhythmbox
<Omega11> ubuntu linux sux
<dejavu> MobyTurbo:  reconfigure X ... humm .. how am i supposeto do that ?
<topyli> zombics: sure you can. just not this one :)
<choisy> Omega11: definitly
<zombics> topyli, it hepends in every thing i tryed (wine.xchat)
<topyli> zombics: where did you get the source?
<MobyTurbo> dejavu, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<zombics> topyli, homepage
<Omega11> yea choisy leave this channel
<Omega11> it sux
<vixus> Anyone?
<Omega11> go get windows
<vixus> libbonobo
<hybrid_> windows roflmao
<topyli> zombics: a debian source package?
<usual> jdub, any idea why nautilus crashes X?
<Omega11> windows is a defacto standard
<zombics> topyli, no....
<hybrid_> standars sux
<hybrid_> **standards sukk
<MobyTurbo> Omega11, POSIX is a standard, one that Linux adheres to. Windows isn't any sort of standard.
* MobyTurbo wonders why he's bothering to answer a troll
<Omega11> what the hell posix do the first few letters mean peace of shit?
<Omega11> what the hell is posix
<topyli> zombics: don't try to build it with apt then. go old style
<zombics> topyli, when i am trying to compile wine this is what i get"checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<zombics> "
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo posix isnt much of a standard
<MobyTurbo> Omega11, a standard recognized by the Federal government
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: actually...I don't think so
<topyli> zombics: ah, your build environment is broken. install the build-essential package
<Omega11> well can you explain the standard
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, Linux partially complies with other standards too.
<usual> is nautilus crashing X a known bug in hoary?
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: I thought it was one by ratified by on of the international standards organization. like IETF or ISO or IEEE
<zombics> topyli, build-essential is already the newest version.
<casimir> what about SUS?
<Drizzt321> casimir: I was just using those as examples
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo; but not hardware sandards ;) but posix is very loose technically windows is posix...but is it unix? :P
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, yes, but the Federal Government prefers POSIX when they purchase software. It's why Windows NT contained a crippled POSIX DLL.
<Omega11> hmm i am trying to crack my ubuntu does anyone have a serial number
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo they really do? kool
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: right, but the Federal government doesn't determine if it is a standard or not, it looks at what is out there and says we want this
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, Microsoft intentionally crippled their POSIX to be useless.
<zombics> Omega11, lol? :P
<Drizzt321> lol Omega11
<topyli> zombics: what does gcc --version say?
<zombics> topyli, cc (GCC) 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, they have regulations concerning what they accept during bidding.
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo ; Microsoft cripples anything that gives the user more power then them
<vixus> I need glib-2.0 -> libbonobo2-dev -> bremote
<membreya> nautilus applications:///Internet : "applications:///Internet" is not a valid location.  what the?! why am I getting this message?
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, exactly.
<vixus> What do I need to apt-get for glib-2.0 (dev)
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, look what they did to Java ("J++")
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: yes, I know. I work around the aquasitions(sp?) people. thank god I don't actually have to do that stuff
<hybrid_> and c#
<topyli> zombics: hrmpf. strange
<casimir> is there any way to get the deb packages from apt for nvidia to work with a different kernel version?
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: but you're mistaken in saying that Federal Government makes standards. generally speaking, they don't, they simply look at what standards organizations have ratified, and chooses from there
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, Linux has C# too. Mono. :-)
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, I didn't mean to imply that they are the authority behind POSIX.
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo yea and it doesnt have all those wierd M$ warnings. but i havent go to play with mono much
<Omega11> linux is the poor mans windows
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: I understand that, but I thought you were implying that Fed Gov't makes/determines standards
<hybrid_> isnt it the open soure dotnet
<MobyTurbo> Omega11, no, Linux is the poor-man's Unix.
<hybrid_> Omega11 ; Linux != windows
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, yes, Mono includes more than C#.
<Omega11> yea but linux is better then unix
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo Linux is also the free mans unix
<hybrid_> Omega11 ; yea system V is obsolete
<MobyTurbo> Linux has become better than any propritary version of Unix on the PC platform.
<hybrid_> and if i am correct that is the newest version of unix
<Bandit> "Linux; because a PC is a terrible thing to waste."
<hybrid_> lol
<Bandit> a useless operating system, copied directly from the Mac OS, which prior to that, copied it from IBM. It's sole purpose is to make users even more confused and drawing more stupid users to the Internet. see also conspiracy, microsoft, microsmurf
<mz2> hmm i can't seem to get X.org to work with my ATi card on hoary
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, no, the clean-room *BSDs are newer.
<mz2> the screen's all scrambled and the cursor's this weird box
<Omega11> i use windows
<Omega11> because it just works
<Drizzt321> Omega11: sure, games always come out for windows first
<mz2> the fglrx module doesn't work with the kernel version i'm using, it seems
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo but they are UN*X not unix unless they got a liscence i could be wrong i dont pay much attention to BS
<hybrid_> d
* mjr smells a troll in our midst
<MobyTurbo> Omega11, then go to #windows and leave us alone.
<mz2> i've tried compiling it but it says: Makefile:50: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.
<mz2> build failed with return value 2
* Drizzt321 hands mjr  some nose plugs
<Golfer> Omega11 thats why i am using Ubuntu :)
<Drizzt321> mjr: better?
<Omega11> tell me can you run essential software like microsoft office on your precious linux?
<universal> Xine says maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file /stream source doesent exist when playing DVD's, why?
<Drizzt321> Omega11: OO.org
<hybrid_> how do you do the *blah   ?
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, Linux isn't Unix either by that definitition. Net2 and 4.4BSD and Linux both have no AT&T code.
<Drizzt321> Omega11: KOffice
<Golfer> Omega11 yes I am
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, shift-8
<universal> hallo?
<Omega11> can you play everquest two on your precious linux?
<mjr> Drizzt321, not really; people keep feeding it and that just makes it stink up the place even more
<Golfer> Omega11 actually I am using all the the Office Suite through linux
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo ; yup but didnt sco have at&t code
<Drizzt321> mjr: true. it is getting annoying
<vixus> Drizzt321: I need glibc-2.0 for libbonobo.
<Golfer> Omega11 for games I bought an Xbox
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo ; oo just start with an asterick? ok thnx
<hybrid_> lol
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, yes, because SCO sold propritary SysV Unix(tm)
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo and isnt that why the are after my beloved big blue
<vixus> Golfer: Xbox... for games?
<Drizzt321> vixus: ?
<vixus> Drizzt321, any idea what I need to apt-get?
<vixus> Drizzt321, trying to compile Blue Remote :D
<Omega11> xbox is owned my microsoft
<Golfer> yep for games
<Omega11> i thought u didn't like microsoft
<hybrid_> Omega11 yup but linux is on alot of xboxes
<Golfer> yep MS makes for awesome gameing
<Drizzt321> vixus: not sure, I think 2.0 is probably in experimental...there might be a backport of it though, not really sure where you'd get a .deb of it though, sorry
<vixus> Golfer, a Gamecube, or a PS2 at a stretch has actual GAMES.
<vixus> :P
<vixus> dern
<Golfer> vixus you should get out a bit more
<Golfer> http://www.microsoft.com/xbox/
<hybrid_> did anyone every see Yoshi from the screen savers build his all in one gaming box?
<Drizzt321> Golfer: actually, I thought it was Bungie that made for awsome gaming ;)
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, SCO sucked even amongst propritary Unixes. All they are now is a lawsuit company, their products are inferior in every way to open source Unix-like operating systems.
<vixus> hybrid_ I read about it.
<Golfer> Ok guys lets get back to what the channel is for
<vixus> Yep:
<vixus> can anyone decipher this:
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo : yea my dad had some sco software at work and it sucked
<hybrid_> vixus : yea it was kool
<vixus> gcc -g -Wall -c remote.c `pkg-config libbonobo-2.0 --cflags | `Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. | Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable | Package 'glib-2.0', required by 'libbonobo', not found | remote.c:41:18: glib.h: No such file or directory
<tritium> vixus, yeah, you don't have libglib2.0-dev installed
<jbailey> vixus: libglib2.0-0-dev
<vixus> thank you.
<jbailey> err. libglib2.0-dev rather
<Omega11> VIXUS STOP SPAMMING
<Omega11> PASTE SOMEWHERE ELSE PLZ
<Drizzt321> vixus: ahh...yea, thats a bit different then glibc
<vixus> I pasted only one line.
<Drizzt321> vixus: ignore him, he's trolling
<Omega11> PASTE SOMEWHERE ELSE
<lognok> sorry gys it was me
<Omega11> DONT SPAM IT IRC
<Omega11> FOO
<lognok> sorry
<jbailey> Hmm, objecting to a one line paste with yelling.  That's..  impressive. =)
<mjr> lognok, what've you got to be sorry for, you're not Omega11? ;)
<vixus> Omega, is that you? XD
<Omega11>  gcc -g -Wall -c remote.c `pkg-config libbonobo-2.0 --cflags | `Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. | Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable | Package 'glib-2.0', required by 'libbonobo', not found | remote.c:41:18: glib.h: No such file or directory
<mz2> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Omega11> WHAT
<Omega11> THE HELL
<mz2> what's that about?
<Omega11> IS
<Omega11> ALL
<Omega11> THAT
<Omega11> GIBBERISH?
<Drizzt321> anyone in here go ops privs?
<Drizzt321> got*
<hybrid_> it is real l33t sp33k
<lognok> thought that I was spamming
<vixus> Heu look, Omegall did 4 lines in one!
<mjr> ok, somebody kick him already; spamming _and_ trolling
<Xenguy> !ops
* Omega11 give channel operator status to Omega11
<Neil3> oh dear
<Xenguy>  /ignore -replies Omega11
<mjr> what an idiot
<Rocha> Hello, i'm using ubuntu hoary and i have a dialup connectino
<Rocha> ...connection
<Neil3> escape at the mental hospital again eh?
<Omega11> u have a dial up cock?
<Drizzt321> heh
<Welly> wow.. what's omega11's problem?
<Rocha> when i'm using synaptic, i can't use another net app
<Rocha> synaptic sucks all my bandwidth
<hybrid_> *hybrid_ slaps Omega11
<vixus> Now I need ORBit.
<Rocha> Is this suposed to happen?
<vixus> and it still can't find glib.h <_<
<Drizzt321> Rocha: when it is downloading stuff, yes, expect that
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo it didnt work it looks like a normal string when i hit shift 8
<mjr> Welly, excess fucktardity
<Welly> ah that'll be right
<neom> It's ok, he's either 12 or didn't get laid last night.. or both.
<vixus> Found it
<Neil3> i don't know many 12 year olds getting laid
<Drizzt321> Rocha: now, if you want to manually download all of the individual packages needed in a seperate download program to limit the usage, you can do so
<mjr> neom, I'm kinda hopin' if he's 12 that he didn't get laid :)
<Drizzt321> Neil3: do you know many 12 year olds at all?
<Neil3> haha
<neom> -never know-
<Neil3> actually no
<Drizzt321> lol
<hybrid_> Xenguy are you on irssi
<mjr> actually, I'm kinda hoping he didn't get laid, that might lead to breeding
<vixus> Where is the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable?
<vixus> o_O
<Neil3> actually only the ones i used to teach at a school
<Neil3> and i don't know if they were getting laid or not
<Drizzt321> public school?
<Neil3> never found the right way to ask them
<vixus> Package ORBit-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. | Perhaps you should add the directory containing `ORBit-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable | Package 'ORBit-2.0', required by 'libbonobo', not found.
<Drizzt321> lol
<Neil3> secondary school
<Rocha> Drizzt321, why doesn't it balance the load between other programs?
<Drizzt321> Neil3: I'm sorry. My mom and dad are both teachers(well, dad is retired).
<Neil3> hehe
<vixus> Anyone? :D
<Drizzt321> Rocha: because it doesn't really know that you want it to use a limited amount of bandwidth
<Neil3> thats ok i don't work there anymore
<Omega11> I KNOW A GOOD LINUX COMMAND
<Drizzt321> Rocha: its not a bad idea though, maybe submit it as a feature request to the synaptic maintainer?
<ups> vixus: you have the -dev installed?
<Omega11> FIRST SU TOO ROOT
<Omega11> THEN TYPE RM -RF /
<Neil3> i do support/teaching at a university now
<Omega11> AND WAIT FOR COMMMAND TO FINISH
<Omega11> NEXT
<vixus> ups, oh god, no.
<Omega11> UR COMPUTER
<Drizzt321> Neil3: better?
<Omega11> WILL BE FASTER
<Neil3> yeah its way better
<Neil3> better equipment for me to use in my own time
<Neil3> and adult students are hotter
<Omega11> THRITY THREE PERCENT FASTER CPU TIME IF U DO RM -RF / AS ROOT
<Drizzt321> Neil3: hehe, thats always nice. yea, my mom's school(where I also went, uck) has way too much politics
<mz2> could somebody please kickban that drooling idiot
<vixus> ups: Where can I get it?
<Omega11> SO A THREE GIGAHERZ WILL BE FOUR GIGAHERZ
<Omega11> COOL HUH
<Drizzt321> Neil3: heh, yes, and the ones not in your class are actually legal
<chrismir> pffff. any ops?
<Neil3> yeah
<ups> vixus: you should install liborbit2-dev from synaptic
<Neil3> its great
<Drizzt321> lol
<Neil3> i support lots of different classes
<Neil3> so get to meet lots and lots of them
<MobyTurbo> it's so easy to /ignore with xchat....
<vixus> Hard Drive Space: Normal Person: 25% / 1000GB | Omegall 05% / 0.1KB
<hybrid_> and irssi
<vixus> ok ups
<Drizzt321> Neil3: sweet
<hybrid_> lol
<vixus> thanks
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, true, but xchat lets you ignore with a mouse click. :-)
<vixus> ups
<vixus> isn't ignore wonderful?
<hybrid_> oo lol
<ups> vixus: np ;)
<hybrid_> yup
<ups> ofcourse, ignore is nice
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo i love irssi and i am a newbie lol
<AngryClip> kvirc :D
<vixus> how do I check how much disk space I am using up / left?
<AngryClip> I demand a gui!
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, irssi is an excellent chat client.
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo yes way better than bitchx
<vixus> bremote compiled!
<xevil> vixus df
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, sticking table knifes into electric sockets is better than bitchx
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo lol
<vixus> xevil ?
<Omega11> XCHAT IS THE BEST CHAT KLIENT FOR UNIXEZ
<Omega11> BUT MIRC IS STILL BETTER
<LinuxJones> Omega11, stop please
<xevil> vixus checking free disk space... man df
<ups> vixus: df -h
<Omega11> FUCK U LINUX JONES
<vixus> oh, thanks
<LinuxJones> Omega11, umm
<vixus> :D
<AngryClip> I really like kvirc
<vixus> I need to bind my phone to a /dev now, oh boy.
<Neil3> Omega11, please don't be a poopoo head it really doesn't make you look good
<Golfer> I guess all of us ignoring Omega11 works....he shut up
<AngryClip> it's jsut annoying that the one included in the reposerties
<Neil3> or smell good for that matter
<LinuxJones> jdub, daniels, mdz anybody there omega needs to be kicked
<AngryClip> is really old, and doesn't come with multi server abilitys
<Omega11> LINUX JONES STFU
<Bandit> and if you guys have not put him on ignor you should
<will> Omega11: you need to watch your tone little boy
<Omega11> IM NOT LITTLE I WEIGH FOUR HUNDREAD LBS
<Omega11> FAG
<will> none  of that in here
<xevil> someone shoot off his capslock key...
<ups> will: no use in feeding the troll ;)
<Bandit> Guys just put him on ignore
<will> thats true
<Omega11> DO NOT IGNORRE
<Omega11> ME
<Omega11> FOOZ
<vixus> it's fun listening to them too
<vixus> They just seem so... pathetic
<rubixXx> who is that
<Drizzt321> lol @ vixus
<ups> yup, thats why i havent ignored him :)
<Golfer> listening to who?? :)
<rubixXx> me
<vixus> Golfer: Omegall
<Omega11> do
<Omega11> i
<Omega11> reall
<Omega11> y
<Omega11> seem
<Omega11> pathtic
<Omega11> i
<Omega11> am
<Omega11> genius
<Omega11> in
<Omega11> real
<Omega11> life
<Golfer> vixus yes I know, I was kidding
<Omega11> i
<Omega11> have
<Omega11> a
<Omega11> phd
<kbrooks> Hi. I need some assistance.
<will> zzz
<Omega11> in coimputer
<Omega11> sci
<Omega11> and
<vixus> sucking
<rubixXx> owww my face hurts
<Omega11> in
<Golfer> hey kbrooks
<Omega11> mathz
<Golfer> what are you needing
<vixus> coimputer sci and sucking. Amazing.
<kbrooks> I want to print stuff on my printer
<MobyTurbo> kbrooks, let us know what the problem is.
<kbrooks> vixus
<vixus> Now, I need to bind my phone to a device or something.
<vixus> kbrooks?
<kbrooks> computer science and math
<vixus> Now the way I see it. ;)
<Golfer> kbrooks why cant you print
<kbrooks> MobyTurbo, *continuing* but i cant
<CubicllyCentric> arg... morning all
<kbrooks> whats the port to access cups web configuration
<kbrooks> http://localhost:port/
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, 631
<will> that was amusing
<MobyTurbo> kbrooks, you can't configure it directly via cups, it's disabled. Use "Computer / System Configuration / Printing"
<AngryClip> how does one see what services are starting at boot up, and know if they are safe to disable?
<AngryClip> is there some super documentation on that stuff somewhere?
<vixus> How the heck do I bind my phone to an RFCOMM device?
<MobyTurbo> AngryClip, the docs for particular services *may* be in /usr/share/doc or the manpages.
<WillCooke> Can somone running Hoary with alsa sound try something for me?
<mz2> phew, turned out the fglrx module was fine (that error msg i saw in the log was from an earlier bootup). but i did have to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get it to work after dist-upgrade
<sjoerd> vixus: rfcomm --help :)
<mz2> is that normal or did something go wrong with my dist-upgrade?
<vixus> thanks sjoerd
<MobyTurbo> mz2, it's probably normal. I wouldn't worry about it.
<vixus> sjoerd, what is bdaddress?
<vixus> sjoerd, what is bdaddr?
<sjoerd> vixus: bluetooth address of your phone
<seacyd> Hello, in Epiphany there is a new "work offline" toggle in file. Is there a way to switch this off? (Have just upgrade to hoary)
<sjoerd> vixus: you cna use hcitool scan to find the bluetooth devices in the neighbourhood
<website> seacyd, maybe it is a new feature of that browser
<Golfer> AngryClip also in /etc/rc3.d  all that start with k are shutdown when you shutdown and all with an S tart when you boot
<drasko> hello evrybody
<hybrid_> in irssi can i type slash help command and find out about that command
<seacyd> website: yes, but I can nowhere find how to turn it off. Everytime I start the browser the standard is "work offline".
<kbrooks> thx all
<mz2> is there a way to make apt-get not complain about the gpg keys for the repositories fow which it's missing?
<vixus> sjoerd, done that, it lists my phone.
<vixus> now what?
<mz2> can't find anything from atp.conf, sources.list or apt-get man pages at least
<LinuxJones> mz2, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary/view?searchterm=gpg%20apt
<theweb> Anyone who can give a helping hand for getting my sound working? There seems no /dev/dsp, so how to make this /dsp available ind /dev??
<casimir> I'm going to restart to see if the latest kernel helps out with these nvidia problems, anyone else know of some dead chickens I can wave at it?
<vixus> sjoerd, "Can't create device. Operation not permitted."
<mz2> LinuxJones, thanks
<Drizzt321> gah, such cheap RAM, but I've spent so much otherwise in the past few weeks. must. resist. temptation.
<sjoerd> vixus: you'll need to run it as root
<hybrid_brb> *laufs at Drizz321
<Drizzt321> hybrid_brb: dude, 512meg ddr400 for $40 after mail in rebates
<hybrid_> 512? wow
<vixus> lol, sorry sjoerd. I thought my phone was denying
<Drizzt321> hybrid_: yea, offer good throguh the end of today. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=586829&Tab=5
<hybrid_> Drizz321 is it a certain brand or a depot with it on sale?
<Drizzt321> hybrid_: ultra brand
<hybrid_> kool
<Drizzt321> hybrid_: seems ok, pretty slow(cl3), but I wouldn't be using this for games or anything
<deepsight> hallo ubuntunites, does anybody knows if i can put kernel 2.6.10 in warty via apt-get?
<hybrid_> Drizz321 : idk if i can use it with my ibook
<Drizzt321> hybrid_: you won't, its not sodimm ddr, its standard sized ddr
<vixus> sjoerd, bremote won't connect with my phone.
<Golfer> deepsight why not just upgrade warty to hoary
<Drizzt321> hybrid_: laptops use 200pin sodimm ddr modules, not 184 pin dimm ddr modules
<deepsight> Golfer, im afraid everything breaks apart, im a newb
<hybrid_> Drizz321 : @#@#&$^$#(@.... oic
<vixus> deepsight: apt-get install kernel-2.6.10 ?
<vixus> XD
<vixus> sjoerd, Any ideas?
<Golfer> deepsight :) its working very good for me
<sjoerd> vixus: dunno how that works
<deepsight> okey then
<deepsight> there i go
<Golfer> :)
<sjoerd> vixus: you can test the rfcomm connecint with something like minicom though....
<deepsight> the thing is that my usb hard drive is not working here with 2.6.8
<deepsight> and i read somewhere that they fixed something in .10
<Drizzt321> hrm...so hoary is newer than warty? I though warty was the latest?
<vixus> sjoerd: Minicom?!!
<deepsight> hoary is testing i think
<Drizzt321> ahh
<Golfer> Drizzt321 warty is the latest stable
<Golfer> hoary is scheduled to be released in April
<MobyTurbo> deepsight, more like unstable
<Drizzt321> Golfer: ah, I see. if I'm used to debian/testing, would I probably prefer warty or hoary?
<sjoerd> vixus: serial console program
<vixus> sjoerd: rfcomm0: 0F:00:00:00:00:00 channel 1 closed
<deepsight> oh, thanks
<sjoerd> vixus: that's a strange bt address
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, hoary is sort of a cross between testing, in that it eventually becomes stable, and unstable, in that things get broken a bit.
<deepsight> i remember like 4 years ago i had debian unstable and weird things happened :D
<vixus> yep
<eKLim> hie... anyone knows how to configure USB DSL modem?
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: ok, so its probably closer to sid/unstable in the debian world?
<vixus> I also tried hcitool cc FoxT610
<Golfer> Drizzt321 if your used to testing and dont mind it hoary is the way to go
<vixus> Can't create connection: Connection timed out
<hybrid_> is warty the first ubuntu version
<Drizzt321> Golfer: well, I have never really found any real issue with debian/testing in terms of things breaking
<Golfer> like i said no problems here
<deepsight> glibc broke in old times and it was not nice
<deepsight> ancient times
<Drizzt321> Golfer: so you got hoary and in general use, no issues?
<Bandit> deepsight no troubles here either
<hybrid_> is hoary based on sarge or sid
<deepsight> nice, so there i go
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, hoary does have things breaking. If you're willing to put up with that it could be fun. Personally I'm running warty, but that's partially because I don't have broadband.
<MobyTurbo> hybrid_, both are based on sid, except Hoary is more on the bleeding edge (stuff like xorg and gnome 2.9) than Sid.
<Bandit> deepsight  I am running a small server on it with no problems Server Uptime 4 days, 1:53:16
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: have you heard of things breaking all the time, or just now and then?
<Bandit> but its what ever turns you on :)
<hybrid_> MobyTurbo ; o ok so hoary is more in developement then sid
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: since I kind of want newer than debian/testing, but I don't think I'm ready for bleeding edge released yesterday kind of thing
<deepsight> Bandit, ok ill adventure and see what happens, what i want to see is if it supports my usb external hd cradle
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, things break constantly, but nothing so bad that you have to reinstall like sid used to do.
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: ahhh. would it make more sense to install warty, and see if I want to upgrade to hoary then?
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, of course, that doesn't mean that *can't* happen...
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: heh, indeed.
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, sure. You can always dist-upgrade.
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: yea, I think thats what I'll do. Also because I already have the warty amd64 install disk burnt. lol
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, AMD64? You rock. ;-)
<Golfer> Drizzt321 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ why not check there  there maybe an answer to your usb
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: yea, _JUST_ got it. primarily for games, so I have windows on it, but I want to try the whole linux only including games things. with transgaming
<Drizzt321> Golfer: wrong person ;)
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: also a 6800 GT PCI-Express =D
<Golfer> opps sorry
<Neil3> hoary should be a nice release :)
<hybrid_> unless u r on ppc
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, Linux supports roguelike games better than Windows. :-)
<hybrid_> gnome only worx for me in fail safe :p
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: don't I know it. I just keep coming back to nethack, I can't stay away!
<Pointwood> have anyone experienced problems with adding new items to the menu? I right click, enter the relevant info and clicks ok and nothing happens :(
<choisy> is gksu working for anyone in today's hoary?
<mz2> does cedega work on hoary (or rather, X.org) well?
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, have you tried crawl (Lindsey's Dungeon Crawl)? That one is nice.
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: no, not yet
<Drizzt321> mz2: cedega isn't X11/X.org specific, that I am aware of
<Drizzt321> mz2: it just uses the libs that talk to the server. from what I understand of it
<MobyTurbo> Drizzt321, I like the way Nethack has a kitchen sink. ;-)
<Drizzt321> MobyTurbo: yup. literally, everything possible :)
<mz2> Drizzt321, I know it shouldn't be, but I just know from reading earlier on that there have been problems with it on X.org
<Drizzt321> mz2: there have? hmmm
<Drizzt321> mz2: you heard anything about an amd64 compile version of cedega?
<mz2> wouldn't really know
<Drizzt321> damn
<[sys] > i'm having problems installing ubuntu on both my vmware and my laptop. is this the place to ask for some guidance?
<housetier> it is
<[sys] > niceness... :)
<[sys] > i've downloaded the warty-install iso, and it fails the cd-integrity test
<[sys] > is it a known feature? should I download it again? in vmware I mount the iso directly, so I don't think the plastic is bad
<Drizzt321> [sys] : yes, you should download it again
<[sys] > ah. oki. i'll try.
<Drizzt321> [sys] : if it fails the integrity test
<[sys] > there is no image like the debian netinstall? a minimal thingie that downloads the packages...
<deepsight> creepy flashback going to unstable things...
<Drizzt321> [sys] : not sure, I don't think so
<[sys] > k
<[sys] > thank you drizz. i'll try downloading it again.
<Drizzt321> [sys] : you're welcome. you might want to try downloading it via bittorrent
<[sys] > bah... am downloading it now at 2mbit/s... enough for me :)
<Drizzt321> [sys] : it probably is more reliable since bittorent ensures that the file you get, is exactly the file you wanted
<Drizzt321> lol, ok
<looksaus> I'm looking for a Hoary package of vnc2swf
<looksaus> anyone?
<Psyk[o] > I'm going to install windows on my hd... after the installation how I can reverto the boot-manager to grub? (I dont have a floppy drive :()
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : do you have an ubunto live cd, or knoppix?
<Psyk[o] > yes, I've knobbix but i can burn the ubuntu live
<rubixXx> psyko you will have to reinstall your boot loader
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : well, if you have knoppix you can still boot it, and then reinstall grub
<rubixXx> yep
<rubixXx> if not you getta do it command line
<Psyk[o] > yes, but how?
<Psyk[o] > I dont know how i can reinstall grub :(
<_4strO|Ult1m4t3> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<CubicllyCentric> ok so I have this odd problem. ..
<CubicllyCentric> When I'm running Gnome... something is writing to my HDD every 4 seconds or so... on the dot...
<spiral> hybrid_: hmmm... why a CTCP version ?
<CubicllyCentric> it's not writing much... about 20k or so.. .but annoying as hell.
<hybrid_> spiral idk all i did was type slash ver to see what it would do
<Psyk[o] > Drizzt321, btw, when I've installed windows I'll return here with knoppix :) I whish you will help me ;)
<CubicllyCentric> How would I go about seeing what is being writen to my drive?
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : I'll be around
<spiral> hybrid_: all right... I bet the answer won't help you much :-p
<Drizzt321> Psyk[o] : far as I know right now anyways
<CubicllyCentric> Like top but for hdd writes/reads.
<Psyk[o] > eheheh, thx dude
<CubicllyCentric> anyone?
<Psyk[o] > se you leater ;)
<hybrid_> spiral ; nope not at all
<hybrid_> spiral what is ctcp
<hybrid_> hey tritium
<tritium> hybrid_, hello
<CubicllyCentric> ok ANYONE, please, do any of you know if there is a tool to see what process is accessing a device in real time... like top for HDD writes/reads???
<Golfer> hybrid_ ctcp = Client To Client Protocol.  More info about CTCP can be found @ http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/misc/ctcpspec.html  :)
<hybrid_> ok tnx
<tritium> CubicllyCentric, lsof
<TSWoodV> CubicllyCentric, look at fuser or psof
<[sys] > drizz: now it doesn't fail the integrity test. hooray!
<CubicllyCentric> tritium, lsof, far to much output to go over...
<TSWoodV> CubicllyCentric, lsof, my bad.'
<CubicllyCentric> TSWoodV, fuser and psof... I'll take  a look at these, thanks.
<TSWoodV> Anyone else seeing lockups in firefox in hoary?>
<Drizzt321> [sys] : should be good now :)
<scoon> TSWoodV, yes and no.
<scoon> TSWoodV, i think it is either the flash or java plugin getting thrown some bad code and killing X
<[sys] > drizz: will the installer setup grub so it dual boots between my gentoo and ubuntu?
<ssamf> the find as you type in firefox sometimes goes crazy
<Drizzt321> [sys] : I believe it detects other install OSes
<TSWoodV> I'm not running those plugins.  I straced firefox and found it was trying to access /dev/dsp.
<CubicllyCentric> Can I make lsof only show processes that have accessed a file within the past few seconds?
<TSWoodV> I'm thinking we're back to the nasty old esd problems again...
<scoon> TSWoodV, prolly thru the flash plugin
<scoon> or because of.
<vixus> Blue Remote rocks!
<scoon> TSWoodV, but it only happens to me if i have a bunch of tabs open
<vixus> Hey, can I create a launcher that carries out two commands?
<eKLim> hie... anyone knows how to configure USB DSL modem?
<binks> anyone no enemy-territory
<TSWoodV> CubicllyCentric, I think lsof shows you a snapshot of what's open right now.  Create a script that runs lsof over and over and redirects the output to a file.
<TSWoodV> scoon, I've not loaded any plugins - no flash, no java.
<CubicllyCentric> TSWoodV, ok... but then I'd have a large file and no way to use it...
<TSWoodV> scoon, I've gotten it to fail once with just a single tab.
<TSWoodV> CubicllyCentric, what is it you need to do?
<scoon> TSWoodV, sorry then, i don't know.  but I get your problem from time to time with many tabs and flash
<scoon> TSWoodV, all tho, it used to be worse.
<vixus> can i create launchers that carry out two (or more) commands?
<scoon> TSWoodV, it was real bad cuz my agp card and 1pci slot were sharing irq's
<binks> how do i set permissions on a folder so anyone can read/write
<TSWoodV> scoon, I thought I'd mangled my profile, but that's not the case either.
<CubicllyCentric> TSWoodV, something is writing 20k or so to my drive every 4 seconds... like clockwork. I need to find out what it is, because it only happens in Gnome.
<hybrid_> binks try chmod
<scoon> TSWoodV, i fixed that and the crashing almost never happens now.
<dutch> how do I change the path for the Download Manager ?
<scoon> TSWoodV, don't know if that would be something for you to check
<vixus> Or should I do a shell script>
<binks> but what code do i use
<topyli> vixus: sure, but the second one won't run until the other has finishsed
<hybrid_> man chmod
<Golfer> CubicllyCentric have you checked to see what processes are running
<topyli> vixus: so you can't use something like 'mozilla ; gnome-mines' i guess
<vixus> ok
<CubicllyCentric> Golfer, yes... but seeing what's running does not help me find out which one it is...
<CubicllyCentric> Golfer, it's to small of a write to make the process stand out in top.
<binks> chso i would use man chmod usr/local/mydir
<Golfer> CubicllyCentric well you may want to close some and see if anything you close stops it
<Golfer> that should answer your question
<TSWoodV> scoon, this just started about 3 days ago.
<scoon> TSWoodV, ah.  this has been going on for me during warty and hoary
<CubicllyCentric> Golfer,  I've done that before... in my Gnome2.6/slackware days... it's odd, I only note this on my home system and Gnome2.6+... every other system I've put something gnome based does not act like this.
<TSWoodV> CubicllyCentric, I've scanned the manpage for lsof.  There are some options in there for limiting the search to specific directories.  I'm guessing you know the filesystem that's getting written, right?
<TSWoodV> scoon, it only seems to happen on the hoary laptop.  I've got a strange, small form factor desktop that doesn't do this.
<CubicllyCentric> TSWoodV, yah, I'm reading the man page right now too... I'm guessing it's my root filesystem, because I don't partition my drive past swap and /.
<scoon> TSWoodV, x86 lappy ?
<TSWoodV> scoon, P4
<scoon> TSWoodV, x86.  dunno, sorry.  my story is different.
<rubixXx> where is the new gnome desktop dir
<TSWoodV> scoon, anyway, if I kill the esd daemon, I don't have the problem any more.
<Merlin7000> hi there... why cant i get my ati and ubuntu to work... i have tried the guides out there but, when i boot up after the installtion it wont start the X, my xf86config is cleared and i can't make any other things than reinstalling the os, what am i during wrong ?
<darkcmd> does ubuntu come with synaptic
<TSWoodV> darkcmd, yes.
<scoon> TSWoodV, maybe it is an irq issue w/ your sound card ?
<TSWoodV> darkcmd, look under the desktop menu -> administration
<Merlin7000> someone plz help me i realy like ubuntu
<binks> merlin install fg driver throu symantic the edit x86config to reflect the driver
<scoon> TSWoodV, maybe check your irq's, just to be certain
<deepsight> :( the hoary upgrade stops here Automatically selecting en_US.UTF-8 locale in addition to en_US.
<Merlin7000> have done that.. anyone with ati cards wont to help ?
<binks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<binks> i did it this morning m8
<TSWoodV> scoon, all is good. ACPI is actually working as it should (hallelujah!).  It's just the age old problem of esd hogging /dev/dsp.  And that's even with alsa installed.  One of the days it just might get sorted out...
<darkcmd> where can I get some ubuntu screenshots?
<darkcmd> also, does ubuntu use the standard debian repositories?
<Agrajag> gnome looks pretty much the same no matter the distribution, and no
<klaym> www.kotiposti.net/jisometsa/Kuvakaappaus.png <- there's my ubuntu desktop
<Merlin7000> binks, thats the guide i have been using
<binks> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots/document_view
<darkcmd> does it use ubuntu specific repositories>
<TSWoodV> darkcmd, ubuntu uses the debian repos.  Just be careful that you don't run apt-get dist-upgrade.  You'll be back to debian stock in no time...
<drasko> darkcmd, no, it has it't own,
<darkcmd> so it uses it's own or the debian ones?
<drasko> darkcmd,  but you can add any repository you want...
<Agrajag> TSWoodV: what, no it doesn't
<TSWoodV> darkcmd, drasko is correct in that there are specific ubuntu repos.  You can add the debian ones back in in just about amount you'd like.
<Agrajag> you CAN, but you shouldn't, and they're not in sources.list unless you add them yourself
<darkcmd> nah i would just like to use the ubuntu ones
<darkcmd> if I do dist upgrade with the ubunto ones
<drasko> darkcmd, just edit /etc/apt/sources-list
<darkcmd> am I safe
<TSWoodV> Agrajag, I'm running universe against this hoary and am having no problems.  With the right sources.list, you'll be just fine.
<drasko> darkcmd, I agree...
<scoon> so, if someone added all debian repos and then did a dist-upgrade this would not be ubuntu anymore ?
<davix> need help, I can hear music in the gnome music player, but not in the other audio applications... any ideas?
<drasko> darkcmd, otherwise, you'll get Srage
<scoon> could the ubuntu repos then be added back and dist-upgrade back to ubuntu
<TSWoodV> darkcmd, there's documentation IIRC in the faq at ubuntulinux.com about this.
<TSWoodV> davix, warty or hoary?
<drasko> scoon, right
<davix> hoary
<davix> upgraded from warty
<scoon> drasko, hmmm.  that's kinda cool
<stuNNed_> topyli: ok! thanks! :D
<scoon> drasko, anyone done that in here ?
<darkcmd> TSWoodV, is warty the latest release, and is it based on sarge?
<drasko> scoon, yes, I did it myself...
<TSWoodV> davix, same here.  It's all related to that dreaded esd and blocking against /dev/dsp.
<scoon> drasko, any problems ?
<davix> TSWoodV, erm, any ideas of how to fix it?
<topyli> stuNNed_: yeah i put something in. at least there's a link to the manual :)
<TSWoodV> darkcmd, warty is first and current release.  hoary is scheduled for release later this year.  It's pretty good as it it.
<TSWoodV> darkcmd, as it IS
<drasko> scoon, nope... it even changes your desktop theme and your spalsh... Justa that several packages are held back and not upgraded
<darkcmd> I'm downloading Ubunto for my dad
<darkcmd> right now
<davix> hoary is rather nice, will get better as it seems from this pov.
<drasko> scoon, I still keep ubuntu repositories as well... So I've got some kind of mix on my machine... but it works great.
<scoon> drasko, thanks.  i was always wondering about that.
<darkcmd> what version of gnome is in the stable release atm
<TSWoodV> davix, try Desktop -> Preferences -> Sound and uncheck the box that talks about sound server startup.  I've not checked to see what downside this has.
<stuNNed_> topyli: good enought really the 'info' is all we need :D
<davix> ok TSWoodV brb
<TSWoodV> davix, then pkill -9 esd
<davix> done
<drasko> scoon, you're welcome..
<davix> TSWoodV, works like a charm :)
<topyli> darkcmd: 2.8.1
<darkcmd> I'
<pythonist> Hi everyone...
<darkcmd> I'm gonna get ubuntu via the torrent I think
<TSWoodV> davix, good.  Now let's figure out what that screwed up.  Does xmms/soundjuicer/rhythmbox/gnome system sound/etc. get affected?
<pythonist> I've installed a minimal ubuntu on my DSL gw...
<davix> let me check
<pythonist> but I've got problems...
<pythonist> I can ping anything from any host inside my private lan
<TSWoodV> davix, seems that gnome sounds (window openings, etc.) don't work.
<davix> yeah
<davix> they dont work
<pythonist> but no internal host can connect trough http...
<davix> erm is there an open bug report on this one?
<pythonist> I can ssh to an external host
<Drizzt321> pythonist: do you have NAT setup and working?
<pythonist> Drizzt321: yep.
<pythonist> Drizzt321: I can ssh to an external host,
<Drizzt321> pythonist: oh. hrm
<pythonist> Drizzt321: but as I type ls -l on a long directory
<pythonist> Drizzt321: the connection just hang...
<Freedomzen> ive got a quick question I have an amd64 proc running at 2.2 Ghz but cat /proc/cpuinfo shows that it's running at 1 Ghz
<cindux> =/
<pythonist> Drizzt321: everything works find from the gw itself...
<bc> davix, did you check everything related to audio in Synaptic, with the universal repositories included?
<bc> I had problems like yours, and just very unscientifically added packages till stuff worked
<Drizzt321> pythonist: I'm not sure. I never had an issue like that with my own gateway
<bc> probably a dumb way to do it
<pythonist> Drizzt321: ok...
<cindux> er..
<pythonist> Anyone got a problem like mine? I use Warty...
<cindux> sorry = /
<cindux> but i am having problems with shutting down
<davix> bc, i wil
<cindux> on my compaq it would say "Power Down." & I could turn it off manually
<davix> err, terminatorX just killde my mouse
<davix> errr
<cindux> now on my new pc it says "ACPI Power Down."
<cindux> i dont think i shold be doing it manually
<cindux> it lags my boot up
<Drizzt321> hrm? what the heck is grumpy and perky?
<TSWoodV> cindux, some machines' BIOS aren't really fully ACPI compliant.  This causes problems like you're having.
<cindux> so do i have to keep doing it manually ?
<cindux> everytime i do, start ups hang more
<TSWoodV> cindux, see if there's a BIOS upgrade for your machinel.
<TSWoodV> cindux, you can also add "noacpi" to your grub configuration.
<TSWoodV> cindux, this will treat the machine like an APM box.
<cindux> hm
<darkcmd> how many packages are in ubuntus repository compared to debian?
<Allen> can some one help me in setting up ubuntu for a development box
<cindux> ask away?
<drasko> darkcmd, I guess you'll find everything that you lookin' for in Ubuntu :)
<Allen> i need stuff like cross compiler for arm etc...
<Allen> i guess i have to build them from sources
<Allen> thats what i have been doing
<Allen> is there a way i can get them from synaptic
<TSWoodV> Allen, just add the debian repos to your sources.list
<Allen> thnks
<Allen> i am new to this ...i havent used debian before..
<Drizzt321> wtf? whats the default root password?
<Allen> so i am finding it a little difficult to move around
<drasko> Allen, do the refresh when you get in Synaptic, also...
<Jelte> hi there... I've tried to install winxp next to my ubuntu, however it seems to have failed in a bad way ;-(   cant boot anymore... so I thought I'd need to 'grub-install /dev/hda' to get things back to working, but (using knoppix and chroot /dev/hda1) if i do grub-install it says /dev/null permission denied ?  its crw-rw-rw- so why is it not allowed?
<pythonist> Where's the kernel configuration used by Ubuntu?
<Allen> sure
<Allen> and there in one more prob that i came across
<drasko> Allen, but my advice is to go from the cosole, with apt-get build-dep <package>
<Drizzt321> nm, I sudo'd passwd and changed it
<cindux> er help me hardware moronic ass lol
<Allen> when running the kernel compilation specific to arm....i got the error of ncurses lib
<Allen> i shall do it from konsole
<TSWoodV> pythonist, /boot/grubh/menu.lst
<TSWoodV> pythonist, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drasko> Allen, happened to me for compiling the kernel.. you have to install ncurses...
<Allen> well i have it installed
<Allen> i checked it
<pythonist> TSWoodV: ??? That's the grub configuration, I meant the kernel config (you know, .config in kernel sources)....
<drasko> Allen, well, dunno.. ncurses are needed for make menuconfig - configuration in console
<Allen> i guess i will try it again
<Allen> ya i knw
<Allen> if i run a xconfig....then i get a diff kind of error
<membreya> I'm getting the following when I'm trying to install the nvidia-glx
<TSWoodV> pythonist, sorry.  Fedora sticks them in a config directory under /usr/src/whatever-build-this-is/config
<membreya> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<drasko> Allen, try make configure
<Allen> anyways i shall hve that tried
<membreya> anyone able to suggest anything?
<cindux> before I update my BIOS, this wont affect ubuntu in anyway will it ?
<Allen> but this is what i have felt......ubuntu is far far better than fedora.....and i have been using it for abt 2 days now
<Allen> thanks drasko
<Drizzt321> is there a way to use Xorg with warty(since in hoary, isn't it Xorg?)
<Drizzt321> or should I just go ahead and update it to hoary?
<drasko> Allen, you are welcome... Debian is really great, and Ubuntu is Debian sort of speaking, but eith a large community and easier installation.. that's my choice - rare dstro where everything works :)
<drasko> *with
<vi11e> should this work sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?? it haven't worked for few days now and I really need that in order to watch my dvd's from my dvd-drive
<Allen> true drasko...i need to spend more time on it...but i am enjoyin hacking around
<Allen> ;)
<drasko> ville, wouldn't hurt... if it's the newest version it will tell you
<vi11e> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vi11e> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vi11e> is only available from another source
<vi11e> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<vi11e> it tells me that
<Jet2k5> Hello anyone here using an iPod with Ubuntu?
<cindux> COuld someone help me with a BIOS upgrade?
<drasko> ville, do you have this package installed at all? it looks like it is not in repository...
<vi11e> no I don't
<timothy> hey, i'm having trouble mounting windows partitions. I have them mounted and listed in fstab, but when I mount them it opens the folder where they were mounted to and tells me I don't have the necessary permissions to view the contents
<vi11e> I have a clean hoary install and I need that pack
<darkcmd> vi11e, you can also compile libdvdcss
<darkcmd> and install
<drasko> ville, so apt - get wont help you a lot... unless you add some repository in /etc/apt/sources-list where you can find it...
<tritium> vi11e, that package in on the marillat repo
<vi11e> I am new to linux and thus I think compiling it could be quite hard? (?S
<vi11e> tritium, can you tell me the deb url
<drasko> ville, but try downloading that package straight from debian site...
<tritium> vi11e, see ubuntuguide.org.  It's documented there.
<vi11e> hmm
<vi11e> I have that page open
<tritium> vi11e, go to the #dvdplayback section
<vi11e> ahh.. I thought I have marillat already... wait
<vi11e> apparently I don't.. well gotta add it, damn :)
<timothy> Can anyone help me mount my windows partitions/
<vi11e> timothy, you could try change ownership of that mounetd drive
<timothy> ville: how can I do that?
<vi11e> chown command... I don't know though if it is staying after you reboot
<timothy> ville: is there some option I can change in the fstab to do it permanently?
<Freedomzen> www.google.com "search block" how to mount windows partitions in linux "enter"
<Freedomzen> :D
<cindux> hm..
<vi11e> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#changefilefolderownership
<cindux> could someone help me with updating my BIOS?
<cindux> im on the download page, just wanted help picking which one
<cindux> It's an Asrock P4i45GV?
<Freedomzen> cindux, have a windows partiton?
<cindux> nope
<hybrid0> cindux why are yoy updating them?
<drasko> timothy, why is a problem? Go to root comsole and issue comman mount ... what it syas?
<cindux> I'm having issues with ACPI
<Freedomzen> havent had much luck flashing the bios in nix
<cindux> and this update is supposed to fix that, & several others
<Freedomzen> cindux, turn it off
<cindux> but it sounds cool :(
<cindux> "advanced"
<timothy> drasko: it lets me mount it, but once its mounted it won't let me view the contents of the folder to where it was mounted
<cindux> So, I just turn it of in my BIOS?
<Freedomzen> cindux, at the boot prompt
<Freedomzen> add "acpi=off" at the grub boot line
<hybrid0> *hybrid wonders why BIOS cd's aren't sold in stores
<cindux> their isnt really a prompt though
<cindux> goes t fast
<cindux> to*
<drasko> tmothy, try from the root console... change the permissions on the mounted folder with chmos...
<drasko> *chmod
<Freedomzen> cindux, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hybrid0> Freedomzen what is nano?
<vi11e> timothy, the directory has root permissions and thus you can't view it with gnome/x-windows... go to console and sudo chown its permissions to 777 and then you can view it with the browser
<Freedomzen> hybrid0, a text editor
<hybrid0> oo ok
<cindux> = /
<cindux> all i knew ubuntu had was less
<cindux> er not ubuntu *
<liquidhex> I just installed array 4, and it was done installing and said to remove installation media so it could boot into my new install... And it just went right into windows xp!
<liquidhex> the bootloader didnt install
<liquidhex> what should I do
<vi11e> but I don't know if it will stay that way... try reboot your computer after that timothy and see if the permissions are still there...
<drasko> timothy, how about adding to fstab line for example:   /dev/hda3          idedisk          ntfs               noauto,user,exec 0 0
<vi11e> drasko does that "user" mean the permission level?
<vi11e> what's noauto
<diego> hi all. i'm on hoary and i'm wanting to test out swsusp but when i run hibernate, swsusp2 is not in my kernel. what's up?
<Drizzt321> for the tasks, ubuntu-desktop is setup to give Xorg and gnome, right?
<Freedomzen> liquidhex, boot from the cd let it load all modules alt-ctrl-f2 to switch consoles, mkdir /mnt, mount /dev/yourrootfilesystem /mnt, chroot /mnt /bin/bash, grub-install hd0
<Freedomzen> Drizzt321, yes
<Freedomzen> vi11e, noauto means the filesystem is not automatingly mounted
<Freedomzen> sp^
<drasko> ville, not shure, though... root can be user too... and owner... I shoul look it up...
<Drizzt321> Freedomzen: thanks
<Freedomzen> Drizzt321, no prob
<cindux> er, dumb question but when you say at the boot prompt, where? when i start up their isn't any pause anywhere
<Freedomzen> cindux, sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Freedomzen> in a terminal
<cindux> oh
<cindux> lol
<Freedomzen> :D
<Freedomzen> you with me
<cindux> then find acpi=on & switch to =off
<Freedomzen> cindux, no
<cindux> :(
<Freedomzen> look for this
<Freedomzen> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-3-amd64-k8 Default
<Freedomzen> yours will be different
<drasko> ville, from man fstab:   Common for all types of  file
<drasko>        system  are  the options ``noauto'' (do not mount when "mount -a" is given, e.g., at boot time), ``user'' (allow a
<drasko>        user to mount), and ``owner'' (allow device owner to mount), and ``_netdev'' (device requires network to be avail-
<drasko>        able).  The ``owner'' and ``_netdev'' options are Linux-specific.  For more details, see mount(8).
<Freedomzen> but look for the kernel line
<cindux> hm i got command not gounf
<cindux> found*
<Freedomzen> drasko, easy on the flood
<cindux> typed, sudo /boot/grub/menu/lst
<drasko> Freedomzen, sorry
<cindux> .1st*
<Freedomzen> cindux, type sudo passwd in a console
<Freedomzen> when prompt for a password enter one you will remember
<cindux> enter new password = /
<Freedomzen> yes
<cindux> i have a password
<cindux> :(
<Freedomzen> ok
<Freedomzen> for su?
<cindux> yep
<Freedomzen> ok
<Freedomzen> go root
<cindux> k
<Pinguvin> how can i add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Freedomzen> then nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Freedomzen> Pinguvin, type it in
<cindux> got it
<drasko> Pinguvin, nano the file
<Freedomzen> cindux, ok
<Pinguvin> drasko: whats that?
<drasko> Pinguvin, nano is the editor..
<mjt> is nano the default editor on ubuntu?
<Freedomzen> see the kernel line?
<cindux> nope
<drasko> Pinguvin, so say nano sources-list and edit the file
<Dimbit> Pinguvin: "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then edit it
<Freedomzen> cindux, press the down arrow
<Pinguvin> okey thank guys
<Freedomzen> go down unitll you see ## ## End Default Options ##
<Freedomzen> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-3-amd64-k8 Default
<Freedomzen> root            (hd0,1)
<Freedomzen> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc2 ro console=tty0 quiet splash
<Freedomzen> yours will be different
<cindux> mine says title     linux
<Dimbit> anyone know how to make xdm use kwin instead of metacity? I've spent ages installing kde but can't actually get to use it :/
<cindux> ol
<drasko> Pinguvin, btw. you have to be root to edit
<Freedomzen> ok
<Freedomzen> see the kernel line
<cindux> kernel         /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<Freedomzen> ok
<Pinguvin> drasko: root terminal then?
<Linksman> webdav://idisk.mac.com/wabashprof/Documents/Appointments.ics
<Linksman> webdav://idisk.mac.com/wabashprof/Documents/Birthdays.ics
<Linksman> webdav://idisk.mac.com/wabashprof/Documents/Classes.ics
<Freedomzen> at the end of theat put acpi=off
<drasko> Pinguvin, yep.. or do su
<cindux> = /
<Pinguvin> okey dokey
<cindux> hm lol
<Linksman> sorry about that everybody
<Freedomzen> cindux, ?
<cindux> im a moron :D
<Freedomzen> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc2 ro console=tty0 quiet splash acpi=off
<Pinguvin> java is a pain in the ass!
<Freedomzen> brb
<mjt> btw, does it work at all? I mean, will it work without editing the grub.conf?
<cindux> ok, here's my line.
<cindux> # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro console=tty0 quiet splash acpi=off
<mjt> it was quite some time ago when i last saw a prob with acpi
<drasko> Pinguvin, why?
<Linksman> I have a question about choosing wireless access points in Ubuntu.
<Pinguvin> drasko: cause its so hard to install
<drasko> Pinguvin, yes... and no - what are you installing?
<davix> what is the hoary package for flash plugin for firefox?
<Pinguvin> drasko, sun java i think
<cindux> brb
<membreya> davix: 32 or 64bit? ;)
<Gollie> quicky - the warty LiveCD doesn't support installation onto HDD?
<mjg59> Correct
<davix> membreya, er:)
<cindux> quit fiddling with the live cd :P
<cindux> it always made both my pcs lag way more than ubuntu on the hdd
<Gollie> bah - my 2K installs crashed, and there's only 1 CD drive on the PC - bit difficult to download and burn :S
<drasko> Pinguvin, ok... url: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<mjg59> Is there anyone here running on an Acer laptop?
<Pinguvin> drasko: thanks
<membreya> hrm...did a mount -a after adding my windows partition to fstab and it doesnt show up in "computer" ..yet I can browse all the files
<hybrid0> what is a small fast desktop enviroment
<NaosZ> Greetings all knowing most paitent ones
<hybrid0> lol
<NaosZ> noob requires help with a failure to load x-server issue
<drasko> NaosZ, say
<davix> what is the hoary package for flash plugin for firefox?
<NaosZ> you see I'm a real noob with ubuntu/linux and without a GUI im pretty much lost not knowing linux commands and such
<vi11e> hmm is there some 'reliable' cd/dvd-burner for ubuntu hoary ?
<hybrid0> NaosZ do you kno dos?
<NaosZ> erm... was some time ago I used it and not very often tbh
<hybrid0> well do you kno the basic/common commands?
<NaosZ> yeah (me thinks...) :/
<hybrid0> ok well ls == dir  lsof == netstat cd == cd
<tweek888> why isnt wine listed in the synaptic packedges when winetools& winelibs are?
<hybrid0> tweek888 add wine.sourceforge.net to ur repos
<tweek888> i have
<NaosZ> ..k
<hybrid0> then it should be there
<tweek888> =\
<hybrid0> NaosZ ; if you want help with a command type man command
<hybrid0> instead of command /?
<hybrid0> ie man ls
<Gollie> anyone tried Ubuntu with colinux?
<hybrid0> o_0
<NaosZ> hmm ty
<hybrid0> np
<hybrid0> need anything else juss ask
<vi11e> helllo, is there some cd/dvd-burning softwares in apt-get??
<tweek888> there isnt a way to jsut download and compile wine myself is there?
<Hwolf> ville, loads
<vi11e> Hwolf, could you name one that is reliable
<hybrid0> ve11e apt-cache search cd dvd burner
<vi11e> that does not have so much bugs.. or have some stable version :P
<hybrid0> *8vi11e
<Hwolf>  ville: no
<vi11e> thanks hybrid0 , any suggestions tho?
<Hwolf> ville: the basic stuff I do, nautilus handles fine
<mebaran> My alsa suddenly stopped working
<hybrid0> umm I heard cd parinioa is good
<mebaran> even though all the modulst are loaded
<hybrid0> how eva u spell it
<vi11e> how do I stop my "blank cd" process with this integrated cd/dvd-burner thing.... I think it froze and is still 'blanking' the disc ?
<mebaran> hybrid0, I think that is the backend to nautilus
<hybrid0> mebaran i believe it is
<vi11e> I want something that is not based on that nautilus since I am having major problem erasin rewritable with it :X
<hybrid0> oo ok
<mebaran> well you might have trouble
<mebaran> most cd burners out there are based on cdparanoia
<mebaran> I think
<mebaran> K3b is
<mebaran> I just did a reinstall of Array-4 on AMD64
<mebaran> suddenly
<mebaran> Evolution works
<mebaran> but alsa doesnt
<mebaran> anybody got any ideas
<ssamf> isnt graveman the new cd burner that people like
<vi11e> hmm
<mebaran> never heard of it
<ulas2> i have no sounndddddd
<ulas2> but i love hoaryyyyy
<hybrid0> ssamf is it based on natilus tho
<ulas2> what should i dooooo
<hybrid0> haave you tried apt-get update
<LinuxJones> gnomebaker looks like it is really going to be awesome
<vi11e> well I guess that nautilus erased the disc after all... I opened a system monitor and I saw cdrecord there as "uninterruptible' operation. then suddenly it disappeared there and console says "cdrecord: caught interrupted... but it seems the cd is blank... weird... probably by opening the system monitor I woke the process up... it was blanking it for like 15-20mins :P
<vi11e> but always when I start processes with cdrecord it says they have some problems with kernels newer than 2.5
<vi11e> so It are weirdz that you don have anny problam
<ulas2> hybrid0, did you recommend update to me?
<hybrid0> yes
<ssamf> there were nasty audio cd writing bugs around kernel 2.6.8 i think
<mebaran> anyone have any idea on my Alsa problem
<mebaran> Hoary
<mebaran> array 4
<ulas2> i think i did
<hybrid0> and nothing?
<ulas2> mebaran, what kind of alsa problems
<mebaran> AMD64 and all modules loaded
<mebaran> I dont get any sounds
<mebaran> the devices are loaded
<hybrid0> dang thats 3 of us
<mebaran> and the alsa daemon is loaded successfully
<vjaz> Anyone registered in LaunchPad (http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/) recently? I'm having trouble with the registration url that I got in email.
<ulas2> hybrid0, not a beep
<mebaran> I get computer beeps
<mebaran> I think it is a weird mixer thing
<hybrid0> hmm i am having the same problem ulas2
<mebaran> but suddenly Evolution works
<ulas2> mebaran, different machine same problem...
<SiRrUs> have you tried xmms
<mebaran> hmm
<mebaran> what archi are you on
<hybrid0> i cant even get gnome to load but in fail safe
<ulas2> 686
<mebaran> gnome loads for me fine
<SiRrUs> mebaran have you tried xmms
<hybrid0> i am on ppc
<mebaran> gdm wont make any noises
<mebaran> eiter
<ulas2> everything but sound is ok for me...
<mebaran> yeah me too
<hybrid0> hoary == the real sid
<mebaran> Ubuntu is rather odd
<hybrid0> yea
<ulas2> everything seems to be working on the alsa side..
<mebaran> upgrades dont bring you up to the current array
<hybrid0> but i still love it
<mebaran> as my evolution
<ulas2> hybrid0, it is the best i use..
<mebaran> has been borked since day one
<mebaran> a new install
<mebaran> and voila
<mebaran> it works
<hybrid0> ulas2 me to
<Bandit> SiRrUs seems as tho mebaran is ignoring you
<brazza> what is it with that 1024 cilinder limit?
<SiRrUs> yeah well sucks to be him
<mebaran> Bandit? huh
<mebaran> SiRus
<mebaran> sorry
<mebaran> I didnt see what you put
<mebaran> ahh it scrolled out
<mebaran> I am trying XMMS now
<ulas2> lets find jeff and cry him to fix alsa thing....
<SiRrUs> what is your output plugin?
<ulas2> mebaran, wont work.. beleive me...
<SiRrUs> Player: ( xmms 1.2.10 ) Volume: ( 100% ) Title: ( Henry Gross - Shannon ) Time: ( 2:31/3:52 (65%) ) BitRate: ( 128 kbit/s - 44100 Hz )
<SiRrUs> hmmm xmms seems to work fine for me on hoary
<hybrid0> does anyone use matchbox with hoary?
<ulas2> hmmmm
<mebaran> I will try xmms
<mebaran> SiRrUs, do you get system sounds
<mebaran> and gdm sounds
<SiRrUs> yep
<SiRrUs> mebaran now i asked you a question
<mebaran> it is installing
<mebaran> XMMS
<mebaran> sorry
<ulas2> mebaran, i tried beep-mp but no lucl which is xmms also...
<mebaran> my connection is a tad sluggish
<SiRrUs> ah ok let me know when you get it installed
<ulas2> mebaran, please let me know if you get lucky...
<brazza> any1 knows the 1024 BIOS limit when dual booting?
<SiRrUs> ulas2 what is your output plugin
<SiRrUs> in xmms
<andrewski> is it possible to use wine to install windows?
<ulas2> to install windows?
<ulas2> why dou you need it.
<andrewski> or does it need windows libraries to run?
<aassss> how do i set root pass?, something like su -c -S ?
<ulas2> sudo passwd root ?
<zenrox> yep
<mebaran> SiRu
<mebaran> S
<mebaran> XMMS is damn sexy now
<mebaran> but unfortunately is it seen but not heard
<aassss> ulas2: dosent work.
<mebaran> no sound for me
<andrewski> mebaran: "now"?
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> on my old install
<mebaran> from like a day ago
<mebaran> all the fonts looked REALLY bad
<mebaran> now they look presentable
<SiRrUs> mebaran what is your sound output plugin
<Sasib> Hello all!
<mebaran> Alsa
<maggi> hi
<ulas2> aassss, why do you need a root pass
<andrewski> mebaran: ah ok.  why don't you just type complete sentences in one post?
<Gollie> any quick and easy way to add MP3 support to a warty liveCD?
<ulas2> aassss, it is disablled on purpose...
<mebaran> andrewski, very bad habit I picked up
<aassss> ulas2: i dont want to use sudo...
<andrewski> mebaran: yeah, you'll get kicked if you say too much. :)
<aassss> ulas2: well, i know my way around linux... so i want root.
<SiRrUs> mebaran try changing it to eSound
<mebaran> ok I will try to do better
<davix> aassss, if you'd know your way around google you could easily get root.
<maggi> hehe
<aassss> gahhhhhhhhhh
<andrewski> mebaran: sorry, i just meant that you'll get auto-kicked for flooding; i don't have any control over kicking anyone. :)
<ulas2> aassss, then sudo passwd root must work
<davix> aassss, i'll tip you that, there is no root pass and once you set it, you can access root.
<SiRrUs> aassss sudo passwd root
<mebaran> ok I will try not to flood
<SiRrUs> mebaran try changing it to eSound
<Sasib> anyone help with an installation problem please?
<ulas2> Sasib, shoot
<andrewski> Sasib: ask first and we'll see. :P
<davix> Sasib, what is the problem?
<Sasib> tried twice but always disables the GUI
<mebaran> SiRuS, tried that, no dice
<andrewski> lol
<davix> yeah
* mjt shakes his head while looking at how many times various folks all over tried to guess his root password over ssh... ;)
<davix> tried twice...
<ulas2> Sasib, disables the GUI.. please describe more
<davix> what did you try twice?
<EE`Lindo> Does anyone know if the Hoary array 5 will be released tomorrow ?
<aassss> SiRrUs: it asks for root pw then,
<jono> hi all
<Sasib> installation goes fine until it tries to initialize the GUI
<andrewski> hi jono
<tweek_> how do i start ssh fopr my freind to help me?
<tweek_> for*
<jono> is anyone else still having problems with the GNOME System Tools networking applet?
<SiRrUs> and then you create a password
<ulas2> aassss, you just enter your users password
<jono> hey andrewski :)
<andrewski> tweek_: there's a good/quick howto on ubuntuguide.org
<davix> mjt, where can you look for this?
<tweek_> thanksyou
<ulas2> aassss, like you sudo
<andrewski> jono: what problems?
<ulas2> aassss, then enter your new password for root and voila
<Sasib> then says it cant start the GUI, please troubleshoot
<davix> mjt?
<mjt> davix: /var/log/auth.log
<EE`Lindo> Does anyone know if the Hoary array 5 will be released tomorrow ?
<hybrid_> what is an alterative desktop enviroment
<Sasib> puts me into text prompt, which is tottally new in linux for me
<jono> andrewski, it just wont connect the network sometimes, and when I select a profile it takes ages before it times out - it is *very* unstable it seems
<andrewski> hybrid_: alternative to gnome?
<ulas2> Sasib, you are irc ing from windows right now?
<davix> tnx mjt
<Sasib> yes
<andrewski> jono: wireless?
<brazza> anyone has an solution for my boot problem?
<hybrid_> andrewski yes and kde
<jono> andrewski, yep
<raydogg> how come tightvnc can't get my desktop ?
<dejavu> how can i get my webcam get detected on ubuntu ?
<andrewski> hybrid_: well, if you like gtk (who doesn't?! ;) i'd try xfce.
<raydogg> it always wants to server up a seperate desktop
<raydogg> like ip:1
<hybrid_> ok
<raydogg> instead of :0
<andrewski> jono: how's your signal?
<hybrid_> andrewski  can i apt-get it?
<andrewski> hybrid_: there's a repository of the 4.2 (latest) version on os-works.com
<andrewski> hybrid_: use that rep and you can. :)
<andrewski> hybrid_: the versions (even in hoary) for ubuntu are way out-of-date.
<hybrid_> oo ok
<dejavu> how can i get my webcam get detected on ubuntu ?
<andrewski> jono?
<Sasib> figuring its not picking up the vid card properly
<jono> andrewski, signal is fine, ubuntu (warty) on my powerbook conencts fine
<Sasib> dunno how to reslove in command prompt
<andrewski> jono: what does iwconfig say?
<ssamf> ee'lindo there have not been many new packages today, so that could be a sign of array 5 being readied
<mebaran> anyone else have any ideas?
<Sasib> anyone help with an installation problem please?
<ssamf> but i may mean nothing
<jono> andrewski, I get  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"belkin54g" on my first line
<hikaru79> I'm trying to use FreeNX on ubuntu, but my client (Windows XP) is saying it can't authenticate the user. The forum says that to fix this, I have to give it an "SSH Host Key"... where can I find this SSH host key?
<EE`Lindo> ok thx ssamf
<EE`Lindo> :)
<jono> when I cant connect it says unassociated
<andrewski> jono: look under "link quality"
<SiRrUs> ssamf it may mean its a Sunday :) or at least here anyway
<andrewski> jono: but only if it's connected.
<cindux> anyone know how to tell if your moo has ACPI
<ssamf> true
<mebaran> it told me the mixer timed out
<jono> andrewski, where is that?
<andrewski> jono: sixth line.
<ssamf> but do the devs work a normal style week? or do ubuntu stuff in free time
<jono> andrewski, Link Quality=74/100  Signal level=-58 dBm  Noise level=-88 dBm
<ulas2> mebaran, i have a strong bad feeling about this but i think  i will compile alsa drivers from source... what do you think...
<andrewski> jono: ok, signal looks fine.  what are your essid/wep settings? (in general, don't post your passwords)
<mebaran> I was considering that too
<mebaran> I dont think it could be that bad
<mebaran> worst comes to worst I just reload the system
<mebaran> let us make a suicide pact :)
<ulas2> mebaran, yep yep ok. you tried the xmms i will put my hand under the stone now.. i ll do it...
<mebaran> but how do you do it
<hikaru79> I'm trying to use FreeNX on ubuntu, but my client (Windows XP) is saying it can't authenticate the user. The forum says that to fix this, I have to give it an "SSH Host Key"... where can I find this SSH host key?
<mebaran> I used to just use alsa conf
<Pinguvin> hi guys! im trying to install Azereus but i get an error
<Pinguvin> $ sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<Pinguvin> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Pinguvin> tar: Child returned status 2
<Pinguvin> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ulas2> mebaran, wait for me... ill help you out...
<cindux> lol
<narkceh> hello. how to run fxc4
<mebaran> cool
<narkceh> hello. how to run xfce4
<cindux> one stupid question, when I update my BIOS & say i reformatted etc
<cindux> i wont have to do it again ?
<narkceh> i have deleted gnome and installed fxc4 and when i run startx it opens gnome, why?
<hikaru79> Can ANYONE please tell me what an SSH host key is? >_<
<YankDownUnder> If you've installed XFce, all you need to run to start it is: startxfce
<YankDownUnder> SSH key is a security certificate. Just accept it.
<ssamf> man ssh should explain
<YankDownUnder> narkceh: Did you get that?
<cindux> could someone help with ACPI?
<Lucien> No.
<cindux> :(
<cindux> ah come on lol
<Lucien> I use Windows again. Waiting for the hoary release.
<cindux> im running ubuntu ><
<Lucien> :P
<hikaru79> YankDownUnder, I'm trying to run a FreeNX server from Ubuntu and from my test client (Windows XP), it keeps saying that authentication failed and the forum is saying I have to give it the "SSH host key"... any ideas? :(
<YankDownUnder> cindux: What's the issue?
<Dreamer3> Lucien: i broke that habit long ago :)
<Dreamer3> Lucien: though it took numerous attemps
<cindux> Well whenever I shutdown i simply get ACPI off right after POwer Down
<cindux> but nothing happens
<hikaru79> And yes I DID use --nomachine-key
<YankDownUnder> hikaru79: THAT bit I wouldn't even beging to understand my friend
<cindux> and when i turn it off manually my start up lags
<hikaru79> I see =/
<cindux> someone said i should add acpi=on somewhere?
<cindux> in menu.lst
<cindux> but i dont know where to add it, nor where menu.lst actually is
<YankDownUnder> cindux: You'd have to set acpi=on in the /etc/lilo.conf then re-run lilo
<Lucien> Haha, I think Windows Xp Professional is a great alternative for Ubuntu.
<Lucien> But I will switch back.
<cindux> = /
<cindux> SO it can't be done from menu.lst ?
<Lucien> I am sick and tired of patching every piece of software I download; and by that I mean 'patching' ;-).
<YankDownUnder> cindux: Edit the /etc/lilo.conf and for the default kernel settings, add the acpi=on in there, then run /sbin/lilo and reboot
<YankDownUnder> cindux: Better by hand
<clark> I'm trying to get php to work with mysql--i have everything installed and phpinfo() says --with-mysql, but php says "no such function" if I try mysql_connect(). anybody know what I'm missing?
<Gul3> hi, can someone help me reinsatll grub? i've installed winXP after linux so now i can't boot into linux. i'm on ubuntu live now
<cindux> i dont know where to add it lol :(
<andrewski> jono: you still want help?
<mebaran> I am going to try the latest CDImage
<mebaran> maybe it got fixed
<Gul3> someone?
<YankDownUnder> cindux: If you open the /etc/lilo.conf in an editor (gedit or simiar) you will find a place underneath your kernel settings that says "append" => that is where you can add the acpi=on parameter => then after you've added that and saved the file, run "lilo" as root and then reboot
<xadas> msttcorefonts missing in ubuntu?
<dejavu> has anyone tried playing COUNTER-STRIKE on his linux box ?
<dejavu> has anyone tried playing COUNTER-STRIKE on his linux box ?
<andrewski> xadas: ubuntuguide.org has a quick howto
<njan> dejavu, NO
<njan> dejavu, NO
<njan> :)
<clark> Any UAMP (Ubuntu Apache MySQL PHP) experts out there?
<ziggity> hi. how do I install mono on ubuntu
<andrewski> ziggity: did you search synaptic/apt-get for mono?
<xadas> andrewski thx
<andrewski> xadas: no problem!
<tritium> andrewski, what version of windows do you want to install?
<andrewski> tritium: xp
<ziggity> yes, and - got only got the api
<andrewski> tritium: and i'd rather not boot out of ubuntu :D
<tritium> andrewski, qemu can install some versions.  XP still has some trouble
<tritium> andrewski, what programs do you need from windows?
<andrewski> tritium: ok, but IYO is it worth a shot?
<tritium> andrewski, you can always try it, I guess.
<andrewski> tritium: a few utilities for work.
<tritium> andrewski, Or, you could install wine .deb from sourceforge and winetools
<andrewski> tritium: i have wine installed already; i don't need windows installed?
<graham> anybody here use a dial up connection, configured with pppconfig?
<hawkman> Can you have different desktop background in different desktops with Gnome in Ubuntu ?
<tritium> andrewski, it's possible that those utilities you mentioned will work under wine without needing to install windows
<njan> hawkman, afaik gnome doesn't do that (tm)
<andrewski> tritium: ah, nice.  man wine?
<Pinguvin> can anyone help me install azureus please?
<andrewski> Pinguvin: what's the trouble?
<hawkman> hmm I was sure I saw it in Gnome in FC or MDK last time I used linux on the laptop... I usually don't run KDE :) oh well.
<xadas> andrewski: do u know what repository contains msttcorefonts?
<tritium> andrewski, you might see this: http://www.winehq.com/site/howto
<andrewski> xadas: not for sure, but i think it's multiverse or universe.
* andrewski tips his hat at tritium.
<narkceh> YankDownUnder: thanks
<Gul3> how do i reinstall grub after installing winxp?
<Gul3> please
<ziggity> tritium, Whats wine?
<andrewski> ziggity: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Gul3> i don't quite understand the man pages (generally)
<mebaran> Anybody here having ALSA problems on Array 4
<YankDownUnder> No one understands MAN pages completely.
<Pinguvin> andrewski: im trying to do this but it wont work ->> sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<Gul3> lol
<andrewski> Pinguvin: why don't you just install from the ubuntu repositories?
<ziggity> ok. so when the synaptic manager is done with updating - how do I find the applications
<tritium> andrewski, thanks for catching that :)
<Gul3> but do someone know how to reinstall grub?
<tritium> ziggity, sorry, I'm distracted right now :)
<hikaru79> Can someone who knows their way around FreeNX *please* help me figure out why it keeps failing authentication? >__<
<andrewski> ziggity: find what applications?
<Pinguvin> andrewski, i can install it from synaptic?
<andrewski> Pinguvin: i'm pretty sure; i don't know why it wouldn't be in there.
<clark> Gul3: take a look at http://www.desktop-linux.net/grub.htm
<ziggity> andrewski, mono
<Gul3> clark: thanks mate
<vi11e> Pinguvin you can, you should read ubuntuguide.org , there is a guide to install it with apt-get which is simpler than installing with synaptic
<andrewski> ziggity: search for mono in name and description? ;P
<Pinguvin> ville, i alreadt tried whats on that site, but it didnt work
<vi11e> I mean there is a guide with apt-get in console.. which is same as synaptic
<vi11e> what did it say
<ziggity> andrewski,  I found it .. Marked it for updating and applied it. It did the download and update.. BUT i don't know where it is??
<Pinguvin> ville, that was not apt-get though
<andrewski> ziggity: me either; i don't know what it installs.
<Pinguvin> ville and andrewski: nevermind it works now
<ziggity> any one use the synaptic manager to load Mono
<andrewski> ziggity: use dpkg -c <name of mono package> to see what it installs.
<gma_> does anybody else use pppconfig?
<ziggity> andrewski, : : Where do I use this
<andrewski> ziggity: in a terminal
<cblack> lo folks
<cblack> hmm. gotta love the onjoin spam. heh.
<andrewski> cblack: i've just gotten some spam too; is there any way to report it or something?
<clark> anybody know how to make php work with mysql? I've looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7659.html but it doesn't help b/c i'm already using apache2
<cblack> andrewski, probably some netops in #freenode.
<ubernoob> How is it with Warty and Horay? I know that warty is the stable version... But will Horay become stable after a while, and then use Grumpy for unstable? Or will Horay always be the unstable test-release? And stable stuff from Horay will then be moved over to Warty?
<cblack> ubernoob, hoary will become stable.
<jelte> hi there. I'm trying to install XP next to my already running ubuntu, but windows is being .... (fill in the blank) since it needs to be on the first partition. Can I move my empty partition to the 'front' for it?
<cblack> jelte, i don't believe so, no.
<gma> I used pppconfig to config my dial up. chat and pppd worked fine. Then one day I upgraded my packages and chat was no longer used; wvdial was mysteriously being launched in it's place. very weird, and a bit irritating as it wasn't configured and didn't work. anybody heard of that happening to anybody else?
<benjanet> how do i install a gnome desktop theme ?
<gma> and some fool keeps msg-ing me asking me to join #Albania. is that normal round these parts?
<andrewski> benjanet: lila-theme.uni.cc :)
<andrewski> gma: no.
<andrewski> gma: but the netops know about it.
<ziggity> ok,... so exactly do I install this mono ide thing on ubuntu?
<gma> andrewski, thanks. any idea how to disable the popup in xchat?
<andrewski> ziggity: well, if the package is installed, you should be good to go if you can figure out which files it installs.
<pepsi> i have to disable DRI when using nvidia's drivers right?
<andrewski> gma: i dunno, i'm just leaving them open until the loser gets kicked.
<YankDownUnder> pepsi: Yer supposed to....
<ziggity> I expected to find it in the Programming section of the main menu, but its not there
<YankDownUnder> Far out...now I'm getting the #albania pop-ups....dang...
<andrewski> ziggity: h/o a sec...
<YankDownUnder> Doggone IRC bots....
<benjanet> andrewski, is there a generic instruction set for installing a theme ?
<andrewski> benjanet: not that i know of, you can just download the theme and untar it to .themes (or .icons for icon themes)
<duckdown> Hey all.. This is weird; I just installed array4 but forgot to pick EXPERT mode
<gma> benjanet, do you have a tar.gz of the theme? if so you can just drag and drop it into the themes dialog.
<duckdown> and i created my own user, and thats fine
<duckdown> but I cant login root!
<duckdown> I didnt set a root PW during install
<pepsi> YankDownUnder, disable GLCore too eh?
<YankDownUnder> pepsi: Nah
<duckdown> You guys have an ONJOINER in here... KB "Colonia"
<gma> duckdown, and Diana
<duckdown> ughh..
<duckdown> :] 
<benjanet> gma, thanks..worked
<andrewski> ziggity: in synaptic, right-click on the package, go to properties and go to "installed files"
<YankDownUnder> Diana and Colonia
<andrewski> ziggity: look for anything in /usr/bin in particular...
<duckdown> Is there a DEFAULT root pw that it is set to during install? ARRAY4 didn't ask for me to set one! I can only log-in as the user I created during installation
<pepsi> oh crap.. thats why... nv isnt the nvidia driver
<pepsi> nvidia is
<YankDownUnder> pepsi: Yeah mate
<pepsi> hehe
<pepsi> oopsies :D
<ljlane> duckdown, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<andrewski> so what's in #albania?
<duckdown> andrewski: terrorists
<duckdown> ljlane: ill check it, thanks
<andrewski> duckdown: run and hide!
<duckdown> andrewski: lol :D
<duckdown> ljlane: ACK I have no web browser
<andrewski> seriously... anyone know?  i'm curious....
<duckdown> and I'm as 'duckdown' not root
<ljlane> There are a couple of smapbots in here, Colonia and Diana. Somebody please dispatch them.
<hikaru79> Can someone who knows their way around FreeNX *please* help me figure out why it keeps failing authentication? >__<
<hikaru79> I've been begging for over an hour...
<ljlane> duckdown: short story, "sudo command" and use your user password
<gma> ljlane, I just added them to my ignore list. hopefully that'll fix 'em.
<andrewski> hikaru79: maybe no one knows their way around freenx? :)
<Lindo> hmmm no ops in here :/
<hikaru79> :(
<hikaru79> i was trying not to consider that possibility ^ ^;
<Lindo> omg annoying
<Lindo> (Diana) Hi Lindo Join #Albania Ok This Is Good Channels ok Lindo Thank You Lindo
<duckdown> ljlane: ahh, i just read it.. cool.. so technically I could leave root disabled permanently?
<hikaru79> Yup =I(
<duckdown> Lindo:  yeah
<hikaru79> I keep getting that too
<hikaru79> From Colonia and Diana
<YankDownUnder> duckdown: Don't disable root
<Lindo> every time you type anything in here
<ljlane> duckdown, yes. "sudo -s" will open a root shell.
<flowerss> how do you enable sshd on ubuntu?
<hikaru79> Just ban them I guess =/
<duckdown> YankDownUnder: its disabled by default during install.. you can just do sudo with the administrative user you created no?
<hikaru79> flowerss, it's turned on automatically once you intall it
<raydogg> if ubuntu detected a wireless card, but fails when you try to "activate" it, what could the possible problems be ?
<YankDownUnder> duckdown: yah - just open a root termina as well - once Gnome has started....
<YankDownUnder> *terminal*
* Lindo slaps Colonia around a bit with a small Imperial-Class Stardestroyer
<njan> raydogg, what sort of wireless card is it?:
<duckdown> :>
<raydogg> dlink
<flowerss> hikaru79, oops, I just figured it would be installed by default.  Thanks
<andrewski> gma: how do you add the spammers to your ignore list?
<raydogg> njan, dlink
<njan> raydogg, model no.?
<raydogg> one sec
<YankDownUnder> andrewski: if you're using Xchat, right click the user and choose IGNORE
<gma> andrewski, I went Window->Ignore List, then added the bastard's user@ip-address to the list
<ziggity> andrewski, Then what?
<gma> andrewski, It's just been proven to not work.
<gma> arse
<njan> Is anyone else here getting spammed  by Colonia?
<YankDownUnder> njan: Just put them on your IGNORE list
<Lindo> ignore works for me
<ljlane> njan, and Diana
<andrewski> ziggity: run anything in /usr/bin... i don't really know, but you could probably ask on #mono
<njan> YankDownUnder, have done.
<njan> I'd just rather they get kicked to prevent them doing it to other people :)
<raydogg> njan, dlink dwlg650
<clark> nobody has any ideas on how to use mysql with php4?
<ziggity> andrewski, is there #mono???
<andrewski> ziggity: yup.
<gma> Lindo, what do you type to ignore them? I tried ~aBi@82.114.67.42
<raydogg> njan, did you get that model number? ( dwlg650 )
<njan> raydogg, there are a few cards released with that model number, and it looks like most of them don't support linux
<Lindo> im on mIRC i just right click em an presss ignore completely
<raydogg> we've had it working in mandrake with madwifi drivers, will we need to do that here?
<njan> raydogg, ah! You may be lucky then..
<njan> raydogg, the ubuntu installer should support atheros/madwifi chips..
<gma> Lindo, good idea, didn't think of that. job is a good'un
<njan> raydogg, so if you're having problems, I'm not sure what the issue'll be :(
<raydogg> well, it detects it, acts like it is configuring it, but hangs on activation
<njan> raydogg, is this during installation or post?
<raydogg> after
<pepsi> YankDownUnder, there we go... 1600x1200 works right now :)
<Lindo> gma huh ? :p
<mpq> could it hurt my laptop if I tried to clean the top of the lid with soap?
<ren0> Hi. I am a bit stuck. My usb sticks don't allow me to use them in read-write mode
<mike998> mpq just be careful
<duckdown> yeah 1600x1200 worked right out of the fresh install... with nv driver too, not even 'nvidia'
<duckdown> nvidia is the correct one right
<Lindo> depends where you let the water run mpq :P
<Lindo> never did it to mine
<mpq> I shouldn't even have to
<diego> hi all
<Lindo> lo
<mpq> how do I ignore people who are PM spamming me?
<duckdown> /ignore Colonia
<duckdown> /ig Diana
<mpq> lol
<duckdown> if using irssi
<gma> anybody else seen gnome-smproxy blocking the login for several minutes?
<mike998> mpq: I would reccomend using a wet-nap to clean your laptop
<mpq> would that get rid of sharpie?
<duckdown> hahaha
<Lindo> ...
<duckdown> someone tagged you?
<mike998> gotta love that ignore capability
<duckdown> mike998: for sure
<diego> ok my filesystem's not happy (reiser)...it says "Filesystem seems to have fatal corruptions. Running with --rebuild-tree is required" on boot. what should i do?
<ren0> Sorry dropped out. I can't mount my usb-sticks in read-write mode.
<mike998> mpq: probably - sharpies aren't as permanent as they advertise
<mpq> I've noticed
<duckdown> Someone found your laptop and went marker happy on it?
<duckdown> that sucks
<duckdown> lol
<mpq> it was a 5 year old
<duckdown> ouch
<mike998> your kid, right?
<mpq> HELL NO
<mike998> lol - just be thankful it wasn't the screen
<mpq> my sister
<duckdown> yeah.. what mike998 said
<mpq> I've never having children, I hate them
<ren0> Plus I have to type in sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt to make them appear at all.
<Lindo> lol
<hybrid_> what happened?
<zenrox> ren0,  do a sudo mkdir /mnt/sda
<zenrox> then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda
<mike998> mpq: I got two myself... one from a previous marriage who I don't get to see
<mpq> ouch
<mike998> another one who's sick and whiney right now
<hybrid_> how old are they
<mpq> I hear about this kind of stuff, and I wonder why anyone would want that
<mike998> do what I do... Tell 'em if they go near my computer stuff when they haven't been told they can...
<maggi> hey how do I make a key sequence as a shortcut to change keyboard layouts?
<mike998> I tell 'em I will hold them upside down by their ankles and bang their head on the floor
<mpq> I wish that would work
<mike998> I have found that excessively violent and silly threats work miracles...
<sig> paste that last line I did a /clear
<mpq> my sister never listens to a word I say
<mpq> it wouldn't work
<YankDownUnder> mike998: I just tell the kids "Would you like me to rip out your arms and beat you over the head with the bloody ends?" - works great
<delltony> ok i have a question why do other users of linux knock ubuntu as being bad? i mean of course i'm new to linux and trying to learn but i don't see where it's bad at all it does pretty much what i want i want it to do. i just don't get why folks in say linuxhelp or whatever kinda shun down on ubuntu there must be a reason behind it
<mike998> oh yeah...
<hybrid_> no go to the store get them one of those $40 imac wannabes
<YankDownUnder> Only Debian hardcore users beat up on Ubuntu
<parazoid> I have an incredible annoying problem: I can?t play midi-files.
<andrewski> parazoid: sound muted?
<mike998> delltony: there is a distro for everyone... just because it doesn't suit your needs... in this world it tends to be that you become something to shout bad things about
<parazoid> andrewski, nope
<hybrid_> ubuntu ~= debian and debian user == @$$3$
<mike998> heh - there's even room for windows in this world
<delltony> well i mean i just don't get it i'm sure like them i could spend hours on end trying to get the thing to work but in all i come to the same conclusion do i not
<maggi> I have only one problem with ubuntu. (I use it) I had to apt-get almost all gcc libraries and all stuff
<duckdown> What should ~/.xinitrc say? I just did an apt-get install fluxbox... should it just say exec fluxbox?
<delltony> or am i missing something
<hybrid_> mike998 there is plenty room for windows but only on a house
<andrewski> goodbye everyone!
<mike998> lol - yeah... but in the computer world too... I have come to learn that there are people who want/need windows
<mike998> hell, I use both - windows at work... Linux at home
<delltony> well i just don't see what the big problem is with it other than the upgrade is gonna be painful for me probably
<delltony> cause i have tried it in stage 4 and it borked
<hybrid_> mike998 ; nah lindows or w/e it is now is a good windows replace meant
<delltony> i just wanted to get away from m$
<hybrid_> mike998 yea i have to use windows at school
<mike998> hybrid_:If I could, I would probably use Ubuntu at work, but  because of some stuff I have to use, I am stuck with windows
<AlphaXero> i grabbed thingeramik theme engine for gtk2 from synaptic, how do I apply this?
<hybrid_> mike998 wine works miracles i tried to use a live cd at my school but our it guy has no idea what linux is and i got in trouble
<hybrid_> :P
<mike998> I'm stuck with some ActiveX crap and the other weird stuff my company uses
<hybrid_> oo i c
<mike998> hell, we got farked by MS not so long ago (the company itself) so I have no love for Billy boy
<mike998> actually, I have *ahem* borrowed a copy of cedega to try it out... it's great, but I don't play games enough to keep it on my HDD so I think I will fall back to wine
<hybrid_> mike998 my school is wierd they have an maac os x server teacher can work and all the client pc's are xp pro
<hybrid_> lol
<mike998> strange... what is it you do at school?
<ren0> zenrox. Thanks worked for the one usb stick. I put another in. It comes up as /media/sdc
<duckdown> fluxbox crashes like crazy
<hybrid_> mike998 i am still in jr high
<duckdown> blackbox owns though
<farruinn> I have an interesting situation: I'm installing ubuntu on a B&W G3 and the installer recognizes the harddrive as being master on IDE3 and calls it hdc but Open Firmware sees it as ide1/@0:0. Anyone with more knowledge than me know what's going on?
<mike998> ohh okay...
<farruinn> I get kernel panics when trying to reboot and finish the installation
<ren0> I can copy from sdc but not paste. Says it is read only
<zenrox> ren0,  casue it detected a diferent stick so it mounted like its spost to
<hybrid_> mike998 yea how many 14 yr olds use linux
<mike998> true enough.  I am hoping my 7month old will be using linux as he grows up
<maggi> http://www.b2.is/?sida=tengill&id=92309
<ren0> When I first started using ubuntu it would just detect the sticks automatically..
<hybrid_> mike998 it is funnie they need a new it man and all but the schooling and certification i am qualified
<ren0> Without all this using commands. What has happened?
<hybrid_> mike998 yea it is good to start them off good. i started with windows 95 rofl
<mike998> understood.  I am nearly all self taught myself.  It's been a hard journey, though.
<ren0> I have not recompiled the kernel or anything drastic.
<Hannes_> hybrid_: I used when I was 14
<paulproteus> maggi: I don't know Icelandic :)
<hybrid_> mike998 i hear you
<Hannes_> :P
<paulproteus> (At least, I'm guessing that's Icelandic.)
<blah09> evening, i have a question
<blah09> can i use the livecd to upgrade warty to hoary?
<hybrid_> Hannes_ awesome
<paulproteus> blah09: The Live CD is not useful for installing.
<mike998> heh... It's true, but in this day and age, it's best if they know how to use windows as well as linux
<blah09> oh, it doesnt have the debs?
<paulproteus> So, blah09, I'm afraid not.
<Hannes_> first tried out in like -00
<blah09> can i somehow download the debs from somewhere?
<paulproteus> blah09: That's right.  Just the unpacked files, specially modified.
<blah09> for someone with a 56k who wants to upgrade to hoary
<paulproteus> blah09: You can change "warty" to "hoary" in your sources.list.
<paulproteus> blah09: Oh. :)
<blah09> =)
<mike_douglas> I'm lucky when it comes to school, the IT admin doesn't know much about linux, but I'm given an entire lab to convert to Ubuntu and free range (as long as the lab works)
<farruinn> blah09: you could get the hoary install cd and add that as an apt repository
<hybrid_> Hannes_ i tried mandrake at 13 but didnt get to do much but then i got my on comp and put ubuntu on it
<paulproteus> You can ask someone nicely to send you a CD.
<blah09> is there a hoary install cd?
<Neil3> mike_douglas, that's awesome
<Hannes_> hybrid_: it was something based of RH
<hybrid_> mike_douglass i would love to do that
<Lindo> see topic blah09 XD
<blah09> oh its an install cd too
<mike_douglas> Neil3: ya, it's been a great learning experience. LDAP, PXE, DHCP, and Python
<blah09> i thought the arrays were only for liveCDs
<blah09> =)
<Neil3> :)
<Lindo> nope =] 
<paulproteus> Has anyone here set up a Kerberos realm?
<Neil3> nice that schools are taking on open source software
<farruinn> Shouldn't ide0 be seen as hda and hdb?
<hybrid_> Hannes_ it is funny i went to linux.com and it said installin linux with red hat and i nearly did but it was too big but at the time i had no idea wtf it wuz and my mom would have been mad i was like 12
<hybrid_> lol
<mike_douglas> It's just much better software, especially on the server side
<hybrid_> i think school would be more effect with irc then email
* farruinn decides something funky is going on with his hardware
<hybrid_> irc on their server b/c i read the employees email all the time
<hybrid_> :P
<Hannes_> btw I use ubuntu on my "server"
<hybrid_> kool
<Hannes_> runing irrssi + a place to upload my pix :P
<hybrid_> kool
<[Spooky] > Hello all, i have a question, ive installed Ubuntu on my kids computer and the mouse dont work, its a serial mouse dont ubuntu support it ?
<Hannes_> [Spooky] : wait
<Hannes_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SerialMouseHowto
<maggi> http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~goldfish/ass.jpg
<[Spooky] > Hannes_: thanks
<Lindo> lol
<Hannes_> nb
<linuxn00b> Hi, i'm having problems getting sound juncer and grip to rip mp3, I followed the how-to on ubuntufourms but still notihng :(
<vi11e> hi, I can't help you :/
<Hannes_> linuxn00b: what does it say?
<malte`> how come i installed libqt3-dev-mt and i still can't compile QT apps?
<paulproteus> malte`: What error do you get?
<paulproteus> You might need --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/ or =/usr/include/qt/
<linuxn00b> well in sound juicer the mp3 button is grayed out and grip says encoder not found
<jlj> I'm running hoary with latest updates, when I connect an usb drive I have to kill gnome-vfs-daemon to get the drive to show up on the desktop, is this a known problem?
<mat> linuxn00b: tried installing gstreamer-lame ?
<edi> hello
<linuxn00b> mat yup
<bob2> malte`: install build-essential and read /usr/share/doc/libqt3-mt-dev/README.Debian
<malte`> thanks bob2 i'll read it
<malte`> (i installed build-essentials)
<mpq> anyone know if winamp will run with wine?
<bob2> I wouldn't bother
<bob2> but probably
<mpq> I wouldn't either but it's the only player that supports mp3pro encoding
<YankDownUnder> mpq: Why ITH would you want to run WinAMP under linux?
<omar> has anyone ever had a problem with modifying their $PATH ??  I am installing xfce and it says in cannot find a file even though the file is there?
<bob2> then don't do mp3 encoding
<linuxn00b> i'm not sure what to do now, because I need these in mp3 format. :/
<mpq> I'm not the one who did it
<bob2> there's enough proprietary junk in the world already
<mpq> some idiot is broadcasting an internet radio station in mp3pro
<bob2> gah
<mpq> and it sounds horrible without the codec
<Hannes_> linuxn00b: rip to ogg
<bob2> linuxn00b: install lame.  use grip.
<linuxn00b> Hannes_, I would love to but my cd player in the car doesnt play igg
<bob2> getting soundjuicer to work would be horribly annoying
<mebaran> ok
<linuxn00b> bob2, I tried grip it doesnt notice I installed lame
<mebaran> so I manually removed every trace of alsa on my system
<mebaran> which left me with oss
<mebaran> unfortunately
<mebaran> now system sounds work
<bob2> linuxn00b: it doesn't care if you installed it or not
<mebaran> but ALSA will not work at all
<mebaran> I need to figure out how to make dpkg restore the device scripts
<bob2> linuxn00b: and if it doesn't work, then you didn't install lame properly
<bob2> mebaran: "device scripts"?
<mebaran> yeah
<sgtshatta> how does one change their path $PATH ??
<mebaran> the ones
<linuxn00b> bob2, well how to I install it right I used synaptic
<mebaran> in like /etc/alsa
<slackd00d> how do i su - to root in ubuntu? i was never promted to enter a root password during installation
<bob2> linuxn00b: install the "lame" package.
<bob2> mebaran: you deleted them?
<bob2> slackd00d: please read the FAQ
<Hannes_> slackd00d: sudo
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> as my sound did not work at all
<bob2> mebaran: why?
<mpq> which is better, ogg or m4a?
<slackd00d> bob2: will do
<mebaran> I manually deleted every remnant of alsa
<hybrid_> ogg
<slackd00d> Hannes_: thanks
<mebaran> as stated by whereis
<bob2> mebaran: no, you don't ever delete files you don't understand, it will only break things
<sgtshatta> slack00d: sudo su
<mebaran> well mny sound was completely broken before
<mebaran> now only xmms is broken
<mebaran> I read the scripts
<bob2> yes, and deleting them did not help
<zenrox> yep
<mebaran> well I get system sounds now bob2
<mpq> yeah, I'm not going to bother with winamp
<bob2> well, ok, but hat's not because you deleted them
<mebaran> I think it is because oss took over
<bob2> sgtshatta: what are you trying to do?
<mpq> this is listenable for talk radio
<mebaran> because alsa cant load anymore
<slackd00d> sgtshatta: thank you
<sgtshatta> slack00d: no prob
<linuxn00b> well if anyone is interested this is my cd player http://tinyurl.com/64pnj
<mebaran> bob2
<mebaran> what would you suggest then
<bob2> linuxn00b: if you can't run "lame" from the command line, you don't have it installed
<mebaran> I reinstalled the alsa pakages multiple times
<mpq> why is it called lame?
<mebaran> and I never go sound
<bob2> mebaran: I have no idea what your original problem was, but randoly deleting files is never a good idea
<linuxn00b> bob2, I can run it in the command line
<mebaran> heheh
<bob2> mebaran: how would reinstalling them help?
<mpq> that filename is lame
<mebaran> I dont know
<bob2> right
<mebaran> I looked through everything though
<mebaran> it was quite baffling
<mebaran> the mixer settings were fine
<mebaran> amixer said everything was good
<bob2> linuxn00b: and you put the right path into grip?
<mebaran> esd was loaded
<bob2> ok...
<mebaran> but still no sound
<mebaran> so I decided maybe I should purge my system of alsa
<linuxn00b> bob2, it just says lame
<mebaran> and do a fresh install
<bob2> linuxn00b: try putting the full path in there
<mebaran> bob2, how does Ubuntu make the scripts in the first place
<topyli> mpq: "Lame Ain't an Mp3 Encoder"? :)
<mpq> lol
<bob2> mebaran: if you're using OSS, it doesn't matter if they exist or not
<linuxn00b> bob2, ok well I put in the whole path now it works thanks :)
<mebaran> well I prefer ALSA
<bob2> but they come from various alsa-* packages
<bob2> so you need to purge and reinstall them
<mebaran> because have very poor quality
<bob2> and not ever do silly things like that again
<mebaran> sorry bob2
<mebaran> I thought if it was broken
<mebaran> it wouldnt matter if I break it more
<e-Jah> re
<bob2> I really doubt it was broken
<bob2> in that sense, anyway
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> I am just going to try a reinstall
<bob2> of what?
<mebaran> I fix the right way
<mebaran> of ubuntu
<mebaran> seems the easiest way
<bob2> how would that help?
<bob2> if it didn't work before, why would it work now?
<[Spooky] > man i forgotted the user password on my kids computer, am i f*cked ?
<mebaran> try a later disc image
<mebaran> maybe they fixed
<Gul3> hello, can someone paste me the linux part of theire /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<Gul3> in a new dialog window please
<hybrid_> Spooky no
<hybrid_> login as root
<mebaran> bob2
<bob2> [Spooky] : boot the rescue image from grub
<hybrid_> then passwd username
<mebaran> thanks anyway
<[Spooky] > hybrid_: dont have root yet, and no mouse hehe
<delltony> want sudo su give him root?
<bob2> "won't", yes.
<hybrid_> [Spooky]  how do you not have root? o_0
<bob2> not if you can't login, tho.
<delltony> won't want whatever
<hybrid_> not if you cant login
<bob2> they are seperate words.
<[Spooky] > hybrid_: because i have installed the os and havent had it working since no mouse...
<delltony> again who cares :)
<hybrid_> o i c
<[Spooky] > hybrid_: should i do a re-install ?
<hybrid_> well do you have lynx somehow?
<bob2> no
<bob2> [Spooky] : boot the rescue image from grub
<bob2> then set a new password
<hybrid_> yea bob2 is prolly got the best idea
<[Spooky] > bob2: ok and the command for that is ?
<bob2> [Spooky] : for what?
<[Spooky] > set a new pass...
<delltony> option 2 from the grub menu is it not?
<bob2> "passwd user_name" once you've booted into root.
<[Spooky] > just passwd login ?
<bob2> once you've got in, yes.
<[Spooky] > bob2: ok but as i told i dont have root...
<bob2> *sigh*
<bob2> yes, that's why I said the frst thing twice.
<delltony> spooky: restart and when grub comes up there are options
<delltony> :)
<delltony> i believe its number 2 correct me if i'm wrong
<[Spooky] > aha sorry my lamenes hehe
<bob2> it's marked "rescue" or "emergency" or such
<hybrid_> *hybrid wonders if using a livecd you could change the pass
<bob2> yes, of course
<bob2> but that's more of a pain in the arse
<hybrid_> o
<farruinn> has the SupportedHardware wiki page been taken down entirely?
<mpq> I tried using those cleaning wipes to get the marker off the computer
<mpq> it didn't do a thing
<newbie4sure> excuse me .. this may be a bit off-topic
<hybrid_> [Spooky]  well any way you can get root you can change the pass pretty much
<newbie4sure> but is bsrf down? and y?
<farruinn> nm, I was looking for the HardwareSupport page
<mpq> if only there was a "sudo pkill marker" command
<bob2> "bsrf"?
<[Spooky] > hm i dont get any menu in the boot it just start ubuntu...
<hybrid_> mpq: lol
<bob2> [Spooky] : hit escape over and over
<hybrid_> no i want a man page for girlfriend
<newbie4sure> bsrf.org.uk
<newbie4sure> bob2 ... i meant bsrf.org.uk
<darren_> hi everyone...im trying to permanently mount my vfat partition (since thats where my music lives) under warty, ive modified fstab, but i cant get user write access..any ideas?
<bob2> that doesn't seem to have anything to do with ubuntu
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm dosent happen mutch...
<bob2> darren_: umask=002 in the option field
<topyli> hybrid_: i have man pages for 'sex', 'people', and all sorts of useful commands like 'bosskill'
<bob2> [Spooky] : I don't know what that means
<darren_> thanks, ill give it a go
<hybrid_> topyli lol how did you do that
<SeanQ> Question.
<newbie4sure> bob2 ... yeah ... thats y i said excuse me ... sorry if i shldn't have asked abt it...
<Neil3> Answer
<darren_> bob2...ill test and be back
<hybrid_> well a good command is make love or more beer
<[Spooky] > bob2: ok well thanks anyway...
<bob2> [Spooky] : if you hit escape at the right time, you will get a menu
<SeanQ> Somehow, my Rhythmbox stops loading songs..[I have a library of about 1000 over 2 folders]  but still says Loading Songs..?
<SeanQ> How can I get these songs to load?
<SeanQ> I tried to --debug it but to no avail
<bob2> rhythmbox has lots of problems like that, unfortunately
<topyli> hybrid_: there's this debian package... manpages-funny or something. there's also one for the asr-manpages (alt.sysadmin.recovery)
<cowbud> SeanQ: sometimes just letting it sit there for a long time it will eventually stop..
<hybrid_> topli lol
<[Spooky] > bob2: did that from the start... with no succsess... il just re-install it...
<bob2> er, that's a bit extreme
<SeanQ> cowbud, I don't want it to stop, though..I want it to keep loading songs
<bob2> s/bit/lot/
<SeanQ> well xmms isn't doing much better either
<hybrid_> does anyone know of another command line browser besides lynx
<randabis> links
<randabis> elinks
<SeanQ> links
<SeanQ> elinks
<SeanQ> were just said, lol
<SeanQ> w3m
<SeanQ> and xemacs + w3m together
<randabis> heh
<hybrid_> can i apt-get any of them
<randabis> yes
<hybrid_> ok
<Jah_Raztah> Hi, I'm new to the linux scene I was think about trying ubunutu, and I was on the website... now I selected to download and i was taking to a site with a alot of download options, I'm currently running AMD thunderbrid 1.4 ghz and a ECS k7s5a mother board, so which iso would you guys recommend I download
<SeanQ> Jah_Raztah, all depends on the processor chipset
<SeanQ> is that AMD an AMD-64?
<darren_> i tried unmask=002   but i get mount error, unrecognised mount option unmask=002  on startup
<bob2> no it doesn't
<Jah_Raztah> as i said AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1.4 Ghz
<bob2> Jah_Raztah: i386 is the only one which will work
<bob2> darren_: I said umask, not unmask
<SeanQ> Right, that would be an i386..I think
<Jah_Raztah> ok thank you bob2
<SeanQ> as bob said
<SeanQ> yeah, it is an x86/i387
<Jah_Raztah> and also thank you SeanQ
<SeanQ> i386
<SeanQ> No problem, welcome to Linux. :)
<darren_> ooops..sorry bob2...misread, ill try again...thanks
<Jah_Raztah> this be the one i download warty-release-install-i386.iso?
<SeanQ> Yes. :_
<Jah_Raztah> alright thanks
<SeanQ> Great..now my Rhythmbox won't even open
* farruinn stabs rhythmbox multiple times
<cyklus> something is very wrong. when i type top total swap is 0k... i have the following line in fstab: /dev/hda4 none swap sw 0 0 ..however when i type df -h this shows up: none 5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  56% /dev  ...anyone know whats going on? ...i should have 512mb swap
<darren_> bob2: thanks heaps, windows partition is now working as i want it to under linux :)
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> another sucess storie
<darren_> lol yeah
<bob2> cyklus: that line from df has nothing to do with your swap partition
<cyklus> bob2: ok, but still doesnt explain why i have no swap space
<darren_> anyway, im off...cya all later
<darren_> thanks again
<bob2> cyklus: well, true, but it's still unrelated
<zenrox> cyklus,  at 512 mbs of ram you dont really need a swap
<bob2> "swapon -s" is the only thing that gives information about swap
<bob2> er, yeah you do
<bob2> I have 512MB of ram and 447MB of swap in use
<zenrox> but not as much
<zenrox> i have 256mbs of swap
<farruinn> os x uses swapfiles, does windows use swap space at all?
<zenrox> and i only use 3 megs of that swap
<bob2> farruinn: yes
<zenrox> very badly too
<bob2> swapfiles like linux and mac os x, more or les
<mebaran> I am having ALSA trouble
<cyklus> bob2: it returns nothing when i type swapon -s
<bob2> then you have no swap
<mebaran> bob2, I am now back to square one
<mebaran> I have done a clean reinstall
<bob2> wow
<bob2> I'm really surprised reinstalling didn't magically fix it!
<bob2> ;)
<cyklus> bob2: any idea why?
<mebaran> now how would I go about trouble shooting this properly
<Pinguvin> how do i edit the kernel boot-up arguments from gnome?
<mebaran> no
<mebaran> I knew it wouldnt
<bob2> cyklus: sudo swapon -a
<mebaran> I just wanted to get back to this
<bob2> Pinguvin: with a text editor
<bob2> anyway, adios
<qpid> does it give a x scp/ssh/sftp client in the packets?
<Pinguvin> bob2: yes but where is it
<mebaran> a point from which everything is setup
<cyklus> bob2: swapon: /dev/hda4: Invalid argument
<bob2> Pinguvin: /boot/grub/menu.lst or so
<Pinguvin> bob2: thanks
<mebaran> so does anyone have any idea as ti how to fix it
<bob2> qpid: no, that would be pointless, but nautilus can do sftp.
<bob2> mebaran: you're being so vague that no one can help you
<mebaran> ah
<mebaran> Well I dont know where to begin
<mpq> is there a word for an op that's above other ops and can therefore do whatever he wants?
<bob2> mebaran: write an email to the list explaning what you think isn't working, and why
<mebaran> I have all the modules loaded
<bob2> mpq: no
<mebaran> and mixer
<bob2> mpq: there are ircops, but that's different
<mebaran> seems to be setup right
<mpq> there should be a word
<bob2> cyklus: then perhaps that partition doesn't exist
<bob2> mpq: why?
<qpid> bob2: hmm ok
<qpid> bob2: thx
<bob2> or do you mean "channel founder"?
<mpq> there's this guy in another channel that spontaneously spammed
<cyklus> bob2: i just checked and its there... and set as linux swap / solaris
<bob2> ok!
<mpq> and he runs the website that the channel's for
<mpq> so nobody can touch him
<qpid> somone knows a well x scp client? ;)
<bob2> so move to a channel without idiot ops
<bob2> irc politics is about as pointless as anything in the universe
<mpq> lol
<mpq> nobody really cares
<mebaran> so bob2, what list would I go to then
<mebaran> to report my misfortune
<mpq> he said "I WILL DRIVE FOR YOU" nine times in a row
<cyklus> bob2: i checked /dev and its there ad well
<mpq> well, I just made a troublesome discovery
<mpq> the touchpad off button doesn't do anything in linux
<tha_gamemaster> I think I've got the nvidia driver loaded but glx isn't working right, I installed it using the ubuntu packages
<mpq> the light goes on and off when I press the button but the touchpad stays on
<bob2> try again, and follow the instructions exactly
<ziggity> Is there anyone who's successfully installed monodevelope IDE
<mebaran> I believe it is a mixer problem
<mebaran> but I really wouldnt know
<mebaran> bob2, but magically, since the reinstall Evolution works
<mebaran> what a world this is
<redissexy> where do windows network directroies get mounted?
<blah09> whereever you specify in /etc/fstab
<duckdown> How can I get the VGA font for my x terminals?
<SeanQ> this is making me mad.
<arbeck> can someone help me with importing mail?  I have a mail folder that I copied from my old thunderbird install on my old PC... i'd like to import the inbox into my current mail, how do I do that?
<sasib2> Hello room. :)
<redissexy> blah, and when it's mounted with the nautilus/gnome features?
<ziggity> Is there anyone who's successfully installed monodevelope IDE
<blah09> no idea ive never done it that way before ;)
<sasib2> anyone good at trobleshooting the xwindows installation?
<redissexy> tks :)
<Gul3> is it possible to grant write access to my ntsf partition using ubuntu live cd?
<sasib2> ive been all throught he forums with out luck :(
<Gul3> sasib2: talking to me?
<sasib2> anyone who is interested in helping
<moquist> Gul3: I didn't think Linux had safe NTFS write access at all.  ??
<njan> Gul3, you probably can, but I wouldn't recommend it
<njan> Gul3, NTFS write in linux (even in 2.6) breaks stuff
<njan> Gul3, unless you're editing a file and not changing the length.
<Gul3> njan: i want to transfer some files from my broken linux partition to the ntsf partition using ubuntu live cd. possible?
<njan> Gul3, I wouldn't recommend it.
<eyequeue> i thought there was some third-party app that allowed safe ntfs writes, by using an existing copy of ms libraries or something
<njan> Gul3, I'd stick them on a networked machine, USB key, CD, or FAT32 partition.
<vi11e> transfer your Ntfs drive to fat drive
<Gul3> i've got neither
<sasib2> anyone good at trobleshooting the xwindows installation?
<vi11e> with partitino magic in windows
<Gul3> ville: how?
<Gul3> ok
<eyequeue> a non-free app, iirc
<vi11e> if you really have so important stuff
<vi11e> that you really must get them
<blah09> can qtparted do that?
<Gul3> wouldn't that break my windows system?
<tha_gamemaster> anyone using the nvidia binary drivers downloaded from the synaptic package manager
<wliu> can anyone explain why my sound card doesn't work?  I hear the startup sound play.  but after I log in, none of my sounds work.
<sri> hey is anybody going to support ntfsresize in the ubuntu install?
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, what problem ar eyou having ?
<vi11e> first you should check google about transforming ntfs to fat32 etc... if your ntfs is empty or useless stuff in there... then  you can do it at least
<apokryphos> tha_gamemaster: I am
<sri> so that you can resize existing XP filesystems?
<apokryphos> Seem to be working fine
<tha_gamemaster> LinuxJones, apokryphos, glx isn't loading.
<Gul3> hmm.. i think i'll try this another way. is it possible to split up a file into parts in linux?
<vi11e> Gul3,  well if you have your windows on that ntfs .... I don't know if it is safe.. read somewhere or maybe someone here knows
<moquist> sasib2: I don't know if I'm "good", but I'll be happy to hear about your problems.  :)
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, did you add glx to your xf86config-4 file ?
<sasib2> thx, moquist
<moquist> Gul3: are you familiar with the 'dd' command?
<Gul3> moquist: no
<moquist> Gul3: are you comfortable on the command line?
<tha_gamemaster> LinuxJones add glx where?
<Gul3> moquist: yes
<Gul3> moquist: a bit..
<moquist> Gul3: man dd, and pay close attention to the 'seek' and 'skip' options
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sasib2> moquist, i cant get xwindows to start after installing ubuntu
<moquist> Gul3: that's one way to split up a file
<eyequeue> that ntfs write app, "captive", for nyone interested :  http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<projectmayhem> hey everyone, windows user hoping to swtich over here and have a few questions about installing on a new hard drive... if I want to copy all of my windows files over to a new master drive, do i first have to set the new drive as a slave to copy all of hte files from my master drive over?
<Gul3> moquist: i don't understand man pages. lol
<tha_gamemaster> LinuxJones there is a load glx reference under the modules, is there another place it has to be?
<sasib2> moquist, it keeps having a fatal error
<moquist> Gul3: oh, i forgot "are you comforable with man pages?"  ;)
<Gul3> moquist: lol :)
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, that should be it
<apokryphos> I can't seem to find the article that allows you to have a Graphical root account; can anyone help?
<Gul3> moquist: i want to take it anoter way around then. how can i mount a iso file in linux using this live cd?
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, it has nvidia set for the video driver ?
<moquist> Gul3: basically, you tell dd where to get data ("if"), where to put it ("of"), how big each data chunk should be ("bs", I use "bs=1M"), and how many data chunks to move ("count").
<tha_gamemaster> LinuxJones yes, nvidia is the driver not nv, and I don't see the nvidia splash screen, also nvidia-settings doesn't work correctly.
<moquist> Gul3: then you can tell dd how much of the input to skip ("skip") and how far to seek into the output before writing ("seek").
<moquist> Gul3: oh, that's way easy.
<moquist> Gul3: mount -oloop -tiso9660 /path/path/path/myiso.iso /mnt/tmp/
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, try modprobe nvidia
<moquist> sasib2: hmm...
<sasib2> how can i check what ubuntu picked up for video with out a GUI?
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  it sounds like you're looking for two things from the guide url in the /topic  one, root password, two, allowing x logins for root
<tha_gamemaster> LinuxJones ok brb
<moquist> sasib2: are you familiar with your /etc/X11/XF86Config file (Warty) or /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (Hoary)?
<projectmayhem> hey everyone, windows user hoping to swtich over here and have a few questions about installing on a new hard drive... if I want to copy all of my windows files over to a new master drive, do i first have to set the new drive as a slave to copy all of hte files from my master drive over?
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  neither are considered wise, but both are documented there
<linuxn00b> hi, on the top tool bar I cannont clear the stuff thats in "recent documents" i'm using warty :)
<sasib2> moquist, nope sorry, new to linux
<apokryphos> eyequeue: Don't worry, I'll be alright ;). I can't seem to find the documentation for allowing GUI for root, though.
<apokryphos> I'm almost certain I saw it...
<Gul3> moquist: thanks! then i can just burn out cd's from the iso! (it is a dvd iso but i just have a cd-writer)
<LinuxJones> sasib2,  cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | grep Driver   will list the drivers for your devices
<sasib2> moquist, im on a dell inspiron 1100 laptop
<moquist> sasib2: I'd try 'sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config' to see your config file.  that's where I would start looking to answer the question you asked.
<moquist> sasib2: also, have you looked at your X server log output?
<ziggity> Is there anyone who's successfully installed monodevelope IDE
<sasib2> moquist, no i havent,
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  just a sec
<apokryphos> k
<moquist> sasib2: and google is your friend, of course.  "ubuntu dell inspiron 1100 laptop"  :)
<sasib2> moquist, ty, 1 min gonna try the commands above
<sasib2> :)
<cblack> ziggity, it installs fine in hoary
<ziggity> cblack, How do I update warty to hoary
<duckdown> How can I install the VGA font for my x terminals?
<projectmayhem> can someone here help me with a question about switching over from windows?
<moquist> sasib2: oh - here it is.  do "sudo nano /var/log/XFree86.0.log" also.
<ubernoob> projectmayhem: whats your question?
<cblack> ziggity, modify your sources.list. there are a multitude of docs on it at the website.
<moquist> sasib2: and you can switch between several different "virtual terminals" while you work on this - just use Alt+F{1,2,3,4,5,6}.
<moquist> sasib2: that way you can multitask.
<projectmayhem> I am going to move all my old windows data to a new Hard drive and set that as my master drive, but I want to install linux on the old drive after I move all the files over
<apokryphos> eyequeue: I've gotta go for about 10 minutes (feel free to type it and I'll check when I'm back). Thanks in advance for your help, either way. =)
<projectmayhem> but I need to know if I have to set up the new hard drive as the slave drive until I copy my old files over to the new hard drive, then set it up as the master
<projectmayhem> or can i just set up the new drive as master and copy my old files from the old "slave" drive?
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  i read it too, right under the "how to set your root password" iirc, but i can't find it now
<SeanQ> I LOVE IT I LOVE IT
<ubernoob> projectmayhem: you are booting into windows?
<SeanQ> my internet "breaks" twice
<SeanQ> first time is because i wrote the wrong word: prism2_usb instead of wlan0
<ubernoob> projectmayhem: when you are copying, or in linux?
<SeanQ> second time is because i plugged my adapter in the wrong way
<projectmayhem> in Windows
<SeanQ> lol both of those times my fault. LOL.
<sasib2> moquist, there is nothing (blank screen except menu) in sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config
<ubernoob> projectmayhem: then i think it is easier to set the new harddrive as slave when you are copying
<sasib2> moquist, and i cant get out of it..... :(
<tha_gamemaster> LinuxJones, thanks so much!  Everything seems to be ok, my glxgears fps is a little low, but at least it works. ^_^
<projectmayhem> ubernoob: ok, thanks. do you know how long it takes to copy a hard drive (approx. 90 gb of data) to a new one?
<qpid> can i use xawtv without any problems under ubunut?
<LinuxJones> tha_gamemaster, ok great you should add nvidia to /etc/modules so that it will load automatically when you reboot
<aarplane> hwllo
<aarplane> *hello
<projectmayhem> hwllo to you to aarplane
<moquist> sasib2: uh, CTRL+x gets you out of nano
<ubernoob> projectmayhem: it depends on the speed of the harddrive, and if they are on the same physical cable and all that stuff, but i guess it will take at least an hour
<aarplane> getting ubuntu now :)
<tha_gamemaster> LinuxJones, yea that's what took me so long to get back, I was making sure everything loaded at boot, so after a few reboots, all is well. ^_^
<projectmayhem> ubernoob: thanks, cuz i was hoping to do this tonight (starting in a bout an hour) and i didn't want to be up past 11...
<duckdown> 90 gigs will be a while
<duckdown> if its normal 7200rpm
<ubernoob> projectmayhem: then you can just leave the comuter working tonight
<ubernoob> now i have to reboot to my ubuntu... good luck with the copying
* tha_gm|game-test is away: "testing out 3d acceleration"
<projectmayhem> duckdown: how long?
<usual> ljlane, sup man
<projectmayhem> duckdown: it's 7200 rpm western digital
<apokryphos> eyequeue: So I thought, too. Thanks anyhow.
<apokryphos> Does anyone else know where the article is that allows you to enable GUI for root?
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  i think the keyword you want is "gdm" rather than "gui" (but then, i've just failed in my search, so maybe not)
<atmos> anyone know what package provides rake ?
<benjanet> is there a virtual package to get gcc, autoconf, automake, etc ?
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  are you in x now?  as primary user?
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  i can walk you through it
<projectmayhem> also anyone know a good virtual pc program to run windows in linux?
<apokryphos> eyequeue: That would be really great :)
<apokryphos> I'm as Primary user, yes.
<magnon> benjanet: build-essential
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  computer > system configuration > login screen setup (user's password for gksudo)
<magnon> at least that's some of it
<apokryphos> eyequeue: Ah, I'm not a Gnome-er.
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  security > allow root to login with gsm
<apokryphos> I'll login into Gnome in a bit, though, if it'll be easier there
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  security > allow root to login with gDm
<apokryphos> eyequeue: Oh, not so long. I'll make a note of it. Thanks :)
<benjanet> magnon, thanks :p
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  security > allow root to login *remotely* with gsm is probably something to *avoid* btw
<apokryphos> eyequeue: What would that entail?
<apokryphos> I only plan on enabling it, really, so that I can run programs (if I want) as root from my own user (using Konsole).
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  those are two checkmarks on the graphical configuration utility.  the bottom of the two is the more-dangerous, allowing remote attack a bit more
<apokryphos> eyequeue: Right, I'll try it now.
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  if you're using kdm rather than gdm, there may be an equivalent setup util, i just don't know it myself
<ziggity> ok.. I need to get the synaptic manger on warty working so's I can load the monoDevelop IDE.. HELP Please
<qpid> naja wnsche dann mal ne angenehme gute nacht cya
<audiored> hello all.. I have a question about installing guifications for gaim.  i've followed all the directions on the forums and it still isn't working for me.  anyone that could help me figure out what i'm doing wrong?
<audiored> hello?
<eyequeue> what are quifications?
<audiored> it's a plugin for gaim
<audiored> gives a bubble notification when you have a msg from someone
<FR500> hello
<devo> hey, FR500
<FR500> i get this error during an installation
<FR500> *** X libraries or include files not found. Check 'config.log' for
<FR500> *** more details.
<FR500> what do i need?
<edulix> hi !
<ziggity> ok when I try the synaptic manager for monodevelop it finds nothing. Why
<devo> I've got a no sound problem with Kaffeine at the moment.  The movie trailers pop up and run the video smoothly but no sound comes out.  Any suggestions?
<apokryphos> eyequeue: It didn't work... :(
<apokryphos> Didn't seem to change anything
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  perhaps you are using kdm rather than gdm, which that configures?
<apokryphos> I am ;-)
<eyequeue> i guess you'll need to find out how kde configures their kdm
<apokryphos> eyequeue: I guess I'll have to enable GDM than
<apokryphos> eyequeue: I know how, but the option isn't there for it.
<devo> FR500: what does the config.log file say?
<FR500> where can i paste?
<eyequeue> while you're welcome to ask here, being a gnome-based desktop, you might find the answer faster in another channel (don't take that wrong)
<pepsi> http://www.pastebin.com
<apokryphos> eyequeue: I understand :), but I don't mind using GDM. It's prettier anyhow ;)
<FR500> http://www.pastebin.com/241509
<apokryphos> eyequeue: will just have to find out how to re-enable it ;)
<eyequeue> heh
<devo> hey, umarmung!
<FR500> devo
<umarmung> hi devo
<FR500> saw it?
<devo> didn't see anything: FR500
<saif> hello every1,
<FR500> http://www.pastebin.com/241509
<devo> umarmung: are you up for another question today?
<audiored> I have a question about installing the gaim plugin guifications.  if anyone can help pls IM me. (and yes i've followed all the directions and tried all the suggestions on the forums and then some) thanks..
<FR500> devo check the link please
<umarmung> devo, sure
<devo> FR500: I looked at the link.  Don't think I can help though.  Sorry.  Out of my league.
<saif> i am trying to install ubuntu for a friend of mine, he doesn't have anetwork card, so it give me an error that the network could not be configured, and then another error that a step failed in the installationa and i should go back to the menu to redo the failed step!
<devo> umarmung: I've got Kaffeine's plugin for quicktime installed and the player pops up nicely on movie trailer sites like Apples.  But there's no sound. Any tweeks that i should consider right off?
<FR500> no prob
<saif> i try going into partioining, i get the same error, nothing is working! must i have a network card to install ubuntu?
<umarmung> devo, i had this issue with totem-xine, i installed an older codec and everything went fine
<umarmung> devo, i posted it on the forums, give me a second
<devo> hi, bascule!
<bascule> he devo :)
<Pinguvin> mplayer wont open. how can this be fixed?
<devo> Bascule: back with more problems here.
<bascule> if you have a motherboard that doesn't support APM don't build it into the kernel .. ;)
<apokryphos> Pinguvin: Have you followed the instructinos for the "Restricted Formats" on the site?
<delltony> curious when hoary becomes final stable? is it gonna be recommended to do a clean install or an upgrade?
<saif> hehe, ok, a different error: Kernel Panic: no init found!
<saif> HELP!
<bascule> devo: what are they?
<Pinguvin> apokryphos: i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<bascule> saif, check that you have support for your file system hard wired in the kernel e.g. * no M
<eyequeue> delltony:  dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> delltony: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<devo> bascule: I've got Kaffeine's plugin for quicktime installed and the player pops up nicely on movies but there's no sound.
<bascule> saif: if you compiled it yourself that is
<delltony> ok hopefully it will work for me after it becomes complete
<saif> bascule: no, i have the installation cd!
<bascule> devo: ffmpeg4
<umarmung> devo, kaffeine uses xine right? read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3450
<delltony> i tried the current one and i got totally borked had to reinstall
<apokryphos> Pinguvin: and can you play avi/mpgs in other players? i.e. xine
<delltony> expected of course but you know how it is want the latest greatest :)
<devo> bascule: install it?
<bascule> yes
<bascule> gstreamer -ffmpeg4 or something its called
<Pinguvin> apokryphos: yes i tried xine. it played but no sound
<bascule> apt-cache search ffmpeg
<apokryphos> Pinguvin: Yup; you need to follow all the instructions for the "Restricte Formats"; I had the exact same issue. Hold on, I'll link you.
<apokryphos> Pinguvin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<delltony> good deal thanks apokryphos thats some good info
<Pinguvin> apokryphos: thank you :)
<devo> bascule: found a ffmpeg
<apokryphos> np
<delltony> can't wait also will you be able to order cds? i like showing them of to my friends haha even though i'm not cool it make me appear to be haha
<delltony> off even
<Pinguvin> apokryphos: but i can play mp3s though..
<apokryphos> Pinguvin: Don't worry about that; that's a completely seperate issue. =)
<Pinguvin> apokryphos: i see.. :)
<ziggity> ok when I try the synaptic manager for monodevelop it finds nothing. Why
<saif> bascule: it says ext2-fs error ( device ram0): ext2_check_page: bad entry in directory #287 : rec_len is smaller than minimal-offset = 0, inode=0, rec_len = 0, name_len=0 and then another one with the same stuff but directory #261 . Try passing init= option to kernel
<bascule> saif you have installed ubuntu, or this is during the install?
<saif> this is before i even start the install!
<bascule> borked cdrom IMO
<saif> bascule right at the start.
<bascule> cd disc rather .. ooops
<saif> bascule: well, i used the same cdrom to instal into 3 other machines and i had no problems!
<bascule> saif: did you check the md5 of the disc before burning it?
<bascule> saif: it isn't a tiny machine mith an MSI crom is it?
<farruinn> I'm having the problem described at www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8050 but the solution posted there didn't work. Anyone willing to help?
<saif> bascule: it's anormal machine, not tiny, and the disc is the one that i got from ubuntu ( official ) the motherboard is slotek and cpu amd
<bascule> no I meant Tiny the PC manufacturer, perhaps they only exist in europe
<devo> bascule: no dice with the ffmpeg install.  still no sound.
<bascule> VIA chipset I assume ..
<bascule> saif: ^
<saif> bascule: oh, nop never heard of it, it's not the tiny pc manufacturer, nor is it Tiny! :) yes, VIA
<bascule> devo I dunno then cause mine 'just works'
<Sav> can i see where my windows partion is located? /dev/hdaxx ?
<bascule> saif: I had a machine for repair the other day, Tiny VIA chipset, not even knoppix could boot it, XP was fine though :(
<bascule> VIA are a pain, always have been always will be
<macewan> so sayeth
* bascule waits for the flood of "I use VIA and it's fine" ...
<GammaRay> and I do :-P
<GammaRay> and it is :-P
<eyequeue> sav: sudo fdisk -l
<saif> bascule: so the guy can't use ubuntu?? shame!
<GammaRay> you probably ran into an nvidia chipset or something
<bascule> GammaRay: there is always one, plug 4 USB devices into it, back and front, watch it cry ... :P
<ryan_> anyone ever try pearpc ?
<bascule> saif: try knoppix on it, see how it does, if it is fine submit an ubuntu bug to the ISO section
<GammaRay> no.. but it sounds tasty
<marccd> how can I install php mysql support in ubuntu?
<marccd> from the debian unstable repo?
<macewan> can't you apt get?
<hawkman> Anyone who say Via is fine has never had to do hardware support on components that can be plugged in a VIA chipset MB :)
<evarlast> marccd: apt-get install php4-mysql
<farruinn> marccd: it's best not to mix ubuntu and debian repos
<farruinn> they're like oil and vinegar
<macewan> I use it at work - no problems
<saif> well, i donno, i added the universe repos and the apt-get, donno which repository did it though!
<macewan> marccd^
<bascule> GammaRay: this thing wasn't nForce, I dunno what it was, but proprietry motherboard i guess was the problem
<Sav> How do i mount a windows drive so i can have access it without beeing root?
<marccd> farruinn: on
<bascule> saif: http://ubuntuguide.org
<bascule> Sav: ^
<bascule> sorry saif
<|rufius|> hey.... its bascule, whats up?
<ryan_> http://pearpc.sourceforge.net
<bascule> hey | |rufius| just kickin about and annoying #ubuntu, yourself ? :)
<|rufius|> working on some backports for ubuntu and about to commit them :)
<farruinn> |rufius|: do you version yours correctly?
<|rufius|> farruinn: what do you mean?
<farruinn> backports can cause lots of pain for people when they upgrade if the versions aren't correct
<bascule> devo: what permissions do you have in /dev/sound/*, I had/have to chmod 1666 /dev/sound/* to get flash in any browser ( yes I belong to the audio group) so that might be it
<|rufius|> farruinn: I do them according to how my *boss* tells me
<farruinn> jdong?
<|rufius|> we have our own extension to our packages (~4.10ubp<rel num>)
<|rufius|> farruinn: yes
<audiored> i'm having problems installing guifications, a plugin for gaim.  anyone help me figure out what i'm doing wrong?  thanks
<saif> guys, how do i use the init option during installation?! i am running into some trouble and i got a message to use the init option
<randabis> damn, since installing gentoo I'm using ubuntu less and less :/
<farruinn> audiored: search ubuntuforums.org, there was a post about that
<bascule> hmm, severe lag, back in a minuit
<audiored> yes yes.. i've followed all the directions.. even made my own post regarding this issue.  i've tried all the suggestions and more. but it still isn't working for me
<audiored> =(
<bascule> lag and a half
<dargo> bueno gente
<dargo> buenas noches!
<mpq> is there a reason xmms would suddenly stop playing radio?
<randabis> the server could be having problems
<Cindux> help
<randabis> you could try out streamtuner too
<Cindux> is Linus Torvalds still alive?
<randabis> yes
<Cindux> oh wow
<Cindux> lol
<randabis> and he still works on the kernel
<Cindux> jesus
<Cindux> im a bit out of date aren't I
<randabis> the linux kernel is only about 13 years old
<Cindux> ye but he was born in 60's or something
<Cindux> thought MS might have killed em :P
<hawkman> wich in computer terms means it's about on par with the pyramids :)
<randabis> hah
<eyequeue> that's rather young
<ziggity> Is there anyone who's successfully installed monodevelope IDE
<bascule> Cindux: think he was born in 1970, look it up
<eyequeue> it'd not like finns have a short life expectency or something
<bascule> he was only 23 a linux 1.0
<devo> bascule: there seems to be no /dev/sound on my system!
<Cindux> hm
<randabis> shouldn't it be /dev/dsp?
<bascule> devo: how about a /dev/snd
<ziggity> can anyone help with an error message?
<bascule> /dev/dsp should link to /dev/sound/dsp
<bascule> devo: /dev/snd/8 really
<bascule> /dev/snd/* <-- sorry :-/
<devo> bascule: yes that's there.  btw, my xmms with streaming radio and other system sounds all work.
<eyequeue> 12/28/1969 helsinki finland
<bascule> eyequeue: thanks :)
<stuNNed> is hdparm deprecated in hoary?
<eyequeue> just a bit before the start of the epoch, heh
<bascule> eyequeue: I was real close :P
<randabis> stuNNed, not that I know of
<eyequeue> yep
<wm_eddie> How do you tell synaptic to install a package that it says "is not going to be installed"
<ziggity> help with this error please ...
<audiored> i'm having problems installing guifications, a plugin for gaim.  anyone help me figure out what i'm doing wrong?  i've followed all the directions on the forums.. even made my own post regarding this issue.  i've tried all the suggestions and more. but it still isn't working for me.  =(
<bascule> devo ls -l /dev/dsp
<stuNNed> randabis: thnx
<randabis> stuNNed, yeah it's still there at any rate, I've used it
<apokryphos> umarmung: Sweet; it's working fine now. =)
<devo> bascule: crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   3 2005-02-13 12:23 /dev/dsp
<apokryphos> thanks
<umarmung> apokryphos, np
<devo> umarmung: went to the site you noted and did the installs and tweaks but no dice yet.  thanks anyhow.
<umarmung> apokryphos, for the future: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm <--- the correct way
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> can anyone help with a minor ACPI issue ?
<apokryphos> umarmung: Yup; thanks.
<bascule> devo: chmod 1666 /dev/dsp
<devo> bascule: nope  :(
<devo> bascule: again the video is fine but the sound is out.  also I get an immediate shutdown at times and KDE error dialog.
<devo> bascule: occasionally
<umarmung> ziggity, i installed monodevelop on hoary
<bascule> devo: KDE, a well now artsd, is a possibility here. You said kaffeinr correct?
<raydoo_> hello
<bascule> kaffeine*
<devo> bascule, yes kaffeine is the plugin and application I'm spinning up.
<spinifex> hello
<bascule> <-- knows almost nothing about KDE
<raydoo_> may i ask a question ?
<bascule> <-- tempted to say something horrible
<devo> bascule: i'm just trying to get the movie trailers up.  i don't have religion on what does it.
<zenrox> raydoo_,  ask away
<apokryphos> raydoo_: No!! Why, of course you can. =)
<spinifex> I've got the default install of gnome on hoary.  When I hit logout, it freezes up my 'applications/places/desktop' bar, and waits about 5 minutes before asking me what type of logout I want to do
<raydoo_> i just installed ubuntu
<raydoo_> when it was finisied i changed my username ^^
<raydoo_> now i cant sudo anymore
<devo> bascule: i tried installing mplayer as it works well for my SuSE 9.1 installation but it doesn't seem to be happy in Ubuntu land.
<bascule> devo: nor me, try this one in a console mplayer -cache 500 -playlist some.usr.you.want
<apokryphos> raydoo_: You're no longer the primary user. You'll have to configure the new user to be one, to be able to sudo etc..
<spinifex> raydoo_, can you still login the old account?
<delltony> question, whats the command line for alsamixer to raise the volume i'm trying to configure lineakd to raise my pcm volume
<raydoo_> its the primary acc with changed username
<GammaRay> raydoo_: take a look at /etc/sudoers as your old user. duplicate the line w/ your old user, but w/ your new user
<raydoo_> and iam no longer in sudo list
<apokryphos> delltony: in Terminal, type "alsamixer". Can change it in there.
<raydoo_> ok lets look
<delltony> yeah but i need the command as in aumix -w +5 or whatever
<sladen> GammaRay: in that case, boot into '(recovery mode)' and then edit it
<audiored> sorry to keep spamming this question.. but.. i'm having problems installing guifications, a plugin for gaim.  anyone help me figure out what i'm doing wrong?  i've followed all the directions on the forums.. even made my own post regarding this issue.  i've tried all the suggestions and more. but it still isn't working for me.  =(
<bascule> audiored: #gaim ?
<delltony> ill do some more reasoning and see what i can come upu with
<delltony> thanks
* GammaRay rediects that to raydoo_ 
<audiored> ok i'll ask there.  =)
<tweek_> if source is available for different distros should i get debian if they dont have ubuntu?
<tweek_> for a game
<zenrox> tweek_,  waht game
<raydoo_> but i just changed the username
<raydoo_> didnt create a new one
<spinifex> raydoo, how did you change it?
<bascule> raydoo_: hoe do you change a username?
<bascule> heh
<tweek_> scroched earth 3d
<raydoo_> in the system conf menu users groups
<tweek_> scorched*
<zenrox> debian should work tweek_
<raydoo_> and i cant acces it now anymore ^^
<tweek_> thanks :)
<spinifex> hmm, that looks like a problem
<raydoo_> yep ^^
<zenrox> tweek_,  but if it dont get the source and compile it your self
<tweek_> well its source for debian
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> then n/p then
<tweek_> cool
<tweek_> i like compileing :)
<raydoo_> any ideas ?
<zenrox> me too
<lupusBE> where are the help files of gnome apps stored?
<tweek_> i want google for your desktop ported to linux :)
<devo> bascule: gave an "empty playlist" warning.  no dice.
<bascule> raydoo_: root::0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash make a line exactly like that in /etc/passwd
<devo> Is there a place one can get the beta hoary hedgehog .iso?
<sladen> tweek_: it's called 'Beagle'
<bascule> devo: try without -playlist
<spinifex> bascule, how can he do that without root priveleges?
<fallker> hey all
<bestadvocate> tweek_: it would be nice if beagle could enter its results into googles homepage, just like desktop search, then we would have a fully open source solution,  best of both worlds
<bascule> mplayer -cache 500 some.usr.you.want
<bascule> spinifex: oh yeah, damn ..
<jba> hey guys, is there a planet.ubuntu.org or something?
<bestadvocate> jba:?
<tweek_> cool
<ssamf> can someone running hoary try something for me? run "gthumb /" from the comandline, it is consistantly crashing for me
<jba> like with planet.gnome.org,
<bascule> raydoo_: you can only do it from a chroot in a livecd/other distro
<jba> found it, planet.ubuntu.com
<raydoo_> ah ok
<spinifex> raydoo, looks like you're gonna have to hack your own computer.  or reinstall or something.
<bestadvocate> ssamf: it crashed on me too
<raydoo_> yep ^^
<sladen> bestadvocate: the way to do that is with a firefox plugin that hooks requests to www.google.*  ---have you suggested it as a wanted feature?
#ubuntu 2005-02-25
<bascule> I think, that really is problematic, alternatively try booting to 'linux single' from grub
<pertz> Anyone here have experience with RAID1 boot arrays?
<bascule> and edit things from tehre, but IIRC that is locke din debian based distros
<ssamf> i filed a bug at the gnome bugzilla 167305
<sladen> ssamf: gthumb does seem to be crashing a fare bit for me in Hoary, can you file a bug if you have a specific test case
<bestadvocate> sladen: no i havent, should that be sugested to firefox people or beagle people?
<raydoo_> can i edit the grub file ?
<spinifex> there's a way to get root from grub, right?
<bascule> raydoo_: no, you are really  locked out
<sladen> bestadvocate: both---double the chance of getting it done!
<sladen> bestadvocate: +approaching the problem from both ends
<bestadvocate> sladen: slick ;-] 
<ssamf> who should i inform at the ubuntu end?
<tweek_> i am the omni-potent com-oie-olor!
<bascule> raydoo_: but you can do things a boot time with grub, I dunno though lilo all the way, never learned grub
<tweek_> pie*
<raydoo_> me 2 ^^
<bascule> at lilo boot: linux single
<sladen> ssamf: file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com pointing to the upstream bug number number
* pertz looks for someone knowledgeable with RAID1 boot arrays.
<ssamf> ok thanks
<bascule> tab or escape will get it there from a graphical boot selector
<devo> bascule: that works!
<binks> hi all
<bascule> devo: heh, secret arcane mplayer knowledge ...
<raydoo_> grub has menu with option recorvery mode
<Cindux> does ubuntu have a slogan ?
<Cindux> or maybe a saying ?
<bascule> try it either way on all streams either with or without -playlist
<raydoo_> but i think it wants the password again
<bascule> always doa cache size .= 500 too
<Cindux> I'm guessing it could be what Ubuntu actually means, Humanity to Others
<bascule> >= 500 *
<raydoo_> oh it doesnt
<raydoo_> now that is a leak
<devo> i wonder if there's a way of changing the mozplugger to do all this, bascule
<bascule> devo: if you ever work out how to add that to x-application thingys in browsers let me know .. :)
<binks> how do i give cdrecord and cdrao root privilidge
<pertz> Okay, does anyone know anyone who's not around right now who may know something about software RAID1 boot arrays that will probably be around later?
<spinifex> binks: that users and groups option raydoo used seems to do it
<Cindux> Could anyone help me with a minor ACPI problem?
<Cindux> < - Linux Newb
<bascule> pertz: that is a greeat question :)
* bascule consults the crystal ball
<devo> bascule: I suspect you tweak the /etc/mozpluggerc
* pertz shrugs
<binks> did i miss that
<binks> i only just joined
<spinifex> desktop->administration->users and groups.  Does checking your box for access to cd writing help?
<pertz> Well I guess I'll go mess with it some more and check back later. If anyone pops up in the mean time, message me.
<pertz> TIA
<tweek_> uhhh after i compile something wheres it install to =\
<Pinguvin> whats the warn button in gaim for?
<tweek_> after make isntall
<spinifex> pinguvin: I think it's an ability to kick someone off AIM or something..
<devo> bascule: there's also the helper applications area in mozilla for routing MIME stuff to applications.
<bascule> tweek_: depends wht --prefix= you gave it, if any. usually /usr/local/<wherever>
<tweek_> thanks
<Pinguvin> spinifex: okey.. cause in msn it does nothing :)
<bascule> tweek_: /usr/local/bin/<some app> most likely
<farruinn> tweek_: add /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin to your $PATH
<tweek_> k
<spinifex> http://www.aim.com/help_faq/using/win/warnings.adp?aolp=
<Pinguvin> :D
<tweek_> :(
<tweek_> its not in there
<binks> spinifex u lost me desktop>admin from what menu
<farruinn> tweek_: what did you install? and did you run make install as root?
<bascule> devo: OK, I use opera/firefox mostly, I no it is probably possible, never bothered thoough, I'm quite happy pasting it to a shell in fromt of mplayer -<whatever>?
<tweek_> scortched earth and yes
<SiRrUs> binks why do you need to allow those root access
<Cindux> Can anyone help me with an ACPI problem ?
<Cindux> its probably very minor but im a linux newb
<binks> co i get an error when i start k3b
<SiRrUs> start k3b like this
<mjt> i hardly believe there's a minor acpi probs out there.. every acpi prob usually turns out to be quite.. serious ;)
<spinifex> binks: the default gnome menu...
<binks> i use alt f2
<SiRrUs> gksudo k3b
<raydoo_> that did it thx for help
<spinifex> what did it?  raydoo, did you get sudo back?
<binks> i see if i start it with root got it thanks m8
<SiRrUs> yw
<devo> bascule: the big problem is that the direct URLs are often hidden by JavaScript mumbo jumbo.
<bascule> yeah, it reall sucks, I haven't cracked that yet
<spinifex> read the scripts and find out what they really open
<Cindux> :
<Cindux> :
<Cindux> still didnt work
<spinifex> but then that's usually hidden by php mumbo jumbo and such
<Cindux> um, can anyone help me with a minor ACPI issue plz :
<bascule> spinifex: sometimes it is hard to do that in can be a pop-up to a php query
<spinifex> yeah
<spinifex> with random numbers generated for a single request
<bascule> yup
<bascule> database stuff, need to r00t the box for a stream :P
<spinifex> lol, you can assume if they do that that they don't want you messing with it, right?
<bascule> too true, makes me wanna do thigs to them though :P
<raydoo_> yes in grub there is an option secure startup it goes direct to the root console
<bascule> raydoo_: well you are in then :)
<raydoo_> ;)
<spinifex> is there an ubuntu package for the java runtime environment?  (2, aka 5)
<delltony> question if i wanted to add a program to start when x starts where do i add the command its /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc correct?
<bascule> think so ubuntuguide.org has a section on it so ...
<bascule> spinifex: ^
<bascule> delltony: depends on the dektop, systemwide migh go in there
<SticknClutch> Hello fellow Ubuntians
<pw> how does one edit an alternative?
<delltony> just wanted to put lineakd in there so it would bind my keys
<ziggity> help.. wit installing monoDevelop on ubuntu?
<SticknClutch> Quick question: does anyone know how to configure a 7 button mouse, like the Logitech MX500 on X server?
<bascule> delltony: there is an easy way in gnome to do it, desktop preferences -> keyboard shortcuts, just click a bit when it says new accelerator hit the relevant key
<delltony> ok
<crimsun> SticknClutch: relatively straightforward: make sure you have Buttons and ZAxisMapping options in your X Window System conffile
<bascule> I actually laughed when I saw how easy they had made it
<tobbe> How do I install .deb files?
<devo> bascule: thanks for all the help, laters!
<bascule> devo np
<bestadvocate> sladen: someone from the beagle IRCroom said  "<protactin> bestadvocate: someone has been writing a beagle web service, if that's the kind of thing you mean"
<BockBilbo> hello
<bascule> hey BockBilbo
<sladen> bestadvocate: describe actually what you're after, and then they'll know whether it's the same or not
<BockBilbo> :D
<coulix> ho guys if i want to convert a divx back to dvd waht are the soft requred, there is for the inverse dvd->divx  :/
<Mutacion> hi there :) how can i give access to all the users.. so they can use the command "shutdown" cause only root have access to ir
<coulix> sudo
<BockBilbo> Mutacion, modify the sudoers list and use sudo
<bascule> tobbe: dpkg -i
<tobbe> thanks
<Cindux> Can anyone help me with an ACPI problem?
<Mutacion> ok thanks ;)
<tobbe> bascule, do you remember that you tried to install linuxdcpp yesterday but it didn't work because you got a compilation error? I asked in #linuxdc++ today, and they said it was a known error that only causes ubuntu users. They had no idea why it happened :(
<tobbe> *causes = happens to
<Cindux> shitz lol
<Cindux> uh im out of ideas
<Cindux> can anyone a poor linux newb with a very simple ACPI problem :(
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: what's up
<Cindux> er well
<Cindux> basically when I shut down my ubuntu pc
<Cindux> it first goes Power Down.
<Cindux> then ACPI Off
<Cindux> and then hangs...
<Cindux> at first like y old machine i thought it would be ok just to do it manually
<Cindux> ubt then my startups (and only my startups) lag
<Cindux> I have a feeling it''s not on ?!?
<rubixXx> will the debian package for cedega work?
<HrdwrBoB> rubixXx: yes
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: acpi is on by default
* spinifex asks his question again
<spinifex> anyone know why gnome would hang for a long time when I try to logout?
<Cindux> well do u know why this could be happening
<rubixXx> ok
<rubixXx> ty
<Cindux> the way its so slow after when i startup again
<Cindux> feels like its bad
<Cindux> like shutting down windows improperly lol :P
<bascule> tobbe: sorry i was off, not true about only ubuntu, it failed for me under another distro too
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: what do you mean by slow
<Cindux> Well you know when it says "Starting Ubuntu....."
<Cindux> that part takes at least 15-20 seconds longer
<Cindux> when it goes through all the [ ok ] 's
<Cindux> Plus I always get Temporary Failure In Name Resolution [ fail ] 
<tobbe> bascule, which one?
<bascule> Cindux: ah, now that might explain things, it orbit having hostname issues
<bascule> tobbe: sourcemage
<bascule> designed for compilation, its a source distro ...
<Cindux> lol im confused bascule
<tobbe> so it's not based on Debian then?
<Cindux> but i had this issue with my new pc which is the one having acpi problems
<Cindux> and my old compaq
<Cindux> the name issue
<bascule> tobbe: nope all tarballs
<mcphail> Cindux: does it stall at "configuring network interfaces" at startup?
<scott> howdy all
<raydoo_> good night
<scott> quick question for someone, i dont think its a biggie :)
<scott> :(
<cblack> just ask
<duckdown> lol
<duckdown> really
<Cindux> mcphail
<Cindux> yes it does
<Cindux> thats the part it mainly stalls
<scott> durring install i disabled 1024x768
* bascule nods
<Cindux> ?
<scott> only getting 600x480
<Cindux> huh lol
<scott> how do i enable the higher resolution?
<cblack> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<scott> thx
<mcphail> Cindux: press CTRL and C during the "configuring network" part. You must have an ethernet card which isn't being used to connect to the internet.
<Cindux> woah
<mcphail> Cindux: You can just skip the network config
<Cindux> my external broke so i had to remove it
* pertz still looking for someone familiar with RAID1 boot arrays
<Cindux> modem *
<bestadvocate> has anyone here gotten mono running on hoary?
<magnon> bestadvocate: sure
<pertz> Does anyone know Gyorgy Nemeth?
<magnon> without trouble
<Cindux> ok, so does that mean its ok to turn it off manually after ?
<dadsdas> hey
<mcphail> Cindux: don't worry about "temp failure of name resolution". It's just that you're not connected to the internet at this point.
<Cindux> well i was tempoarily
<Cindux> i took the modem from the family pc to do updates etc
<tobbe> I'm trying to install gPHPedit, but it requires a whole bunch of stuff that's newer than what I can get with apt-get. What should I do in a case like that?
<dadsdas> Could someone help me with the apt-get system on installing nvidia drivers for graphics card
<Cindux> ok that solves 2 things :P
<bestadvocate> magnon: using synaptic?
<Cindux> thanks alot mcphail & bascule :d
<mcphail> Cindux: no probs
<bascule> welcome
<magnon> bestadvocate: uhm, that I can't remember, probably apt-get. But just install a mono app having universe enabled and it should work
<tobbe> should I upgrade to Hoary?
<cblack> if you have to ask that question probably not. :-)
<bascule> tobbe: looks like i
<Cindux> ill brb gonna test it
<dadsdas> Could someone help me with the apt-get system on installing nvidia drivers for graphics card
<bascule> http://ubuntuguide.org
<dadsdas> ive checked still stumped
<tobbe> cblack, so what would you suggest?
<spinifex> dadsdas, wait, doesn't the installer made by nvida work?
<bascule> dadsdas: you have nvidiaglx in?
<dadsdas> no
<cblack> tobbe, what does it need that warty doesn't have? not familiar with the app.
<dadsdas> when i go to do a init 3 it does nothing, i can change into any othe inti levels but not init 3 which is required by it
<bascule> nah sudo killall gdm from ctrl+alt+F2
<bestadvocate> sladen:  they say this feature already exists!
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to acces to webmin?
<bestadvocate> sladen: that its not enabled by default
<BockBilbo> i have just downloaded it
<tobbe> cblack, libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.8.3-7), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.0), libgtkhtml2-0 (>= 2.6.2), libtasn1-2 (>= 0.2.8)
<flowerss> anybody tried to use iFolder in Ubuntu?
<bascule> BockBilbo: webmin site FAQ
<scott> cblack, you there?
<mpq> ACK
<mpq> I was playing super mario 64 ds
<bestadvocate> magnon I just tried to install it it wont let me.  says packages are missing
<bascule> BockBilbo: you need to add a password somewhere tehn log into a certain port http://127.0.0.1:????
<cblack> tobbe, have you tried building it from source?
<cblack> scott, yep
<mpq> and the mario outline just started wonking out
<mpq> like he's possessed or something
<magnon> bestadvocate: try it from the console and you'll get a more detailed output maybe
<scott> thx, i followed your advice, but do i have to reboot?
<tobbe> no, but wouldn't the source require the same libs?
<cblack> scott, i don't believe you need to reboot. log out and back in.
<scott> it seemed to accept it but i still dont have the higher option for resolution
<scott> ok, thx
<mpq> wrong window... I meant to type that in the random talk about anything channel
<BockBilbo> bascule, its something like that
<BockBilbo> the problem is that when installing it from the apt
<BockBilbo> it creates a root account
<BockBilbo> with the root passwd
<BockBilbo> and i dont really have a root account... cause im using sudo as most ubuntu users
<BockBilbo> :S
<bestadvocate> magnon: the package mono is not found
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> seems ok now :P
<sladen> bestadvocate: see if it is
<mcphail> good
<Cindux> just wonderin mcphail, if I want to use the Onboard eth again
<Cindux> this wont recoccur again will it /
<ziggity> how do I unlock a folder /file >>
<bascule> BockBilbo: I haven't used it in ubuntu, but surely changing the password where the FAQ suggests will sort it
<bestadvocate> sladen: i am trying to install mono so i can install beagle, but mono seems quite difficult to install on my hoary system
<cblack> bestadvocate, it's simple to install.
<mcphail> Cindux: just ctrl-c.
<cblack> did you even read the guide that's linked to off of the beagle wiki?
<Cindux> =/
<ziggity> how to resolve this.. > Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Cindux> i did
<Cindux> i meant
<BockBilbo> bascule, im trying that.. but webmin is not beeing installed where it should.. so i first have to figue out wher it was installed
<Cindux> say i want to hook it up with an external modem
<Cindux> and use the onboard lan again
<Cindux> will i have to use control c everytime /
<mcphail> Cindux: Every time you boot?
<cblack> bestadvocate, you can also do an apt-cache search mono and find tons of things.
<Cindux> like everytime i shut down
<Cindux> will i have to do conrol c
<bascule> BockBilbo: nasty, maybe #debian will know better
<shithead> bah
<ale_> hi there
<bestadvocate> cblack I did;  "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bestadvocate>   monodoc-base: Depends: mono-jit (>= 1.0.1) but it is not installable or
<bestadvocate>                          mono-mint (>= 1.0.1) but it is not installable
<bestadvocate>                 Depends: mono-assemblies-base (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bestadvocate> ebone: Broken packages
<bestadvocate> "
<bestadvocate> sorry for clog
<cblack> what were you trying to install?
* pertz still looking for someone familiar with RAID1 boot arrays.
<cblack> i have mono-jit 1.0.5-1 installed out of hoary
<BockBilbo> bascule, ive solved the prob
<BockBilbo> :d
<BockBilbo> thanks
<bascule> np
<bascule> webmin is a nice tool, I know some guys sware by it and use it on *lots* of machines
<mpq> 4chan is hilarious
<ale_> anyone knows how to fix the problem of Hoary booting Xorg @ 640x480
<ale_> ?
<bestadvocate> cblack how did you get mono-jit
<mpq> on an imageboard they were nearing 700000 posts
<mpq> the mods reset the count at 699999
<mpq> it was great
<mz_> ale_, have you done an upgrade from warty?
<ale_> mz_ > yep
<cblack> bestadvocate, when i installed monodevelop
<mz_> ale_, encountered something like that earlier today :) do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bestadvocate> cblack : Package mono-jit is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bestadvocate> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bestadvocate> is only available from another source
<bestadvocate> ebone: Package mono-jit has no installation candidate
<ale_> mz_ > been there, done that, still at 640x480
<mz_> have to say, i really like that Shared Folders SMB/NFS configuration tool in Gnome 2.9, especially when it actually works
<bascule> ale_: and you can't turn up the res in gnome's own tools?
<mz_> unlike its kde counterpart has done for years :)
<cblack> bestadvocate, odd. might be a messed up dependency in hoary currently. give it a day or so and it'll hopefully straighten out. you do have universe enabled though, right?
<bestadvocate> cblack: i tried about 3 weeks ago, same problem
<ale_> bascule > nope, I only get 640x480
<bestadvocate> im just jelous you got it working :-] 
<bascule> what do you have for modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<cblack> bestadvocate, and you have universe enabled?
<mz_> ale_, what sort of a display adapter do you have?
<bestadvocate> cblack: yes and multiverse as well
<AndyR> lo all
<bestadvocate> cblack:it gives me some packages but not all listed
<cblack> bestadvocate, odd
<ale_> mz_ >  Silicon Motion, Inc. SM720 Lynx3DM
<ale_> driver "siliconmotion"
<ale_> looks like xorg is b0rked
<cblack> bestadvocate, i've installed monodevelop on several machines in the past few days out of hoary, never had an issue with the depenencies.
<ale_> xfree worked great
<bestadvocate> cblack: maby its cause I am running amd64?
<cblack> bestadvocate, ahhhhh. that very well could be, yes.
<bascule> ale_: xorgconfig
* cblack is running x86.
<bestadvocate> cblack: i should have thought before puting myself in the minority of minorites, 64s on linux on unstable :-] 
<cblack> bestadvocate, hehe. maybe take a look at the bug reports? someone may have more info for the amd64 platform.
<mz_> oh, i see... and you're sure you upgraded everything and none of your warty packages have been kept back? such as x-window-system-core (this is something that happened earlier, too :)
<bestadvocate> cblack: doin that right now, I did this before, but they used too much jargon that I didn't get
<ale_> mz > let me check...
<ale_> x-window-system-core is still installed
<ale_> but somehow its version number was bumped to 6.8.1?
<bascule> that is xorgs numbering
<pagefault> anyone have any idea what I need to get the nforce sound driver installer to work?
<mz_> and you have xserver-xorg installed?
<ale_> mz_ > yep
<mz_> ale_, now that's strange
<ale_> I removed x-windows-system-core
<pagefault> hmm
<mz_> noo, don't do that
<ale_> restarting X, brb
<Arthur> hi there, guys..
<pagefault> nm
<pagefault> figured it out
<MMA[Cory] > Hello all. Im tryin to make a luancher for the waste basket. Ide like to put the trash in a desklet.
<Arthur> does anyone know if there is a wireless test tools on the live cd (warthy)?
<Arthur> I need to test the wi-fi network here..
<mz_> ale_, no, don't remove it
<Arthur> and dont know how can I do this with the livecd..
<Arthur> Coulde anyone help me, please?
<ale_> damn
<crimsun> Arthur: (you could use Knoppix)
<Arthur> what do you men?
<Arthur> mean*?
<ale_> 640x480 again
<crimsun> Arthur: www.knoppix.de
<Arthur> cant test it running from ubuntu livecd?
<Arthur> When I talk about livecd I mean ubuntus one.
<crimsun> Arthur: I've never tried, thus I can't say.
<Arthur> does anyone has any idea of how to do it?
<crimsun> Arthur: tried searching the wiki and the forum?
<Arthur> thank you, crimsun.
<Arthur> Ill try somethig
<zbowling> ubuntu rocks!
<GammaRay> can I have one?
<Neil3> happy valentines day folks!
* Neil3 passes corny roses around the room
* GammaRay eats one
<MMA[Cory] > Anyone know of a tool to automate mounting drives? ie: editing the fstab.
<Neil3> tastes like chicken?
<GammaRay> nmo.. corn
<Neil3> hm
<GammaRay> MMA[Cory] : gnome-volume-manager/hal/dbus
<MMA[Cory] > thanx man. \m/
<mpq> my wireless card doesn't work
<^jaco> exit
<ziggity> hi how do I find a default source.list
<sig_ubuntu> anyone else have gdesklets fail to start?
<mpq> I don't know how to turn the wireless card on
<MMA[Cory] > I just got em to work today. :) Whats the problem?
<jcoxon77> mpq,  what is your wireless card?
<mpq> it's broadcom
<AndyR> mpq, what card is it?
<mpq> I already used ndiswrapper to install the driver
<MobyTurbo> ziggity, apt-setup
<AndyR> ndiswrapper?
<mpq> there's a button on the case that turns on the card when I press it
<jcoxon77> mpq, if you type dmesg in the console is there reference to it?
<mpq> but it only works in windows
<AndyR> lol, too wlow
<arbeck> can someone tell me how to import thunderbird mail from an old directory into my new thunderbird?
<cowbud> is there an experimental branch of packages more so than hoary?
<MattG> hello?
<AndyR> mpq, is nic on supported list?
<mpq> huh?
<bascule> arbeck: tools import ... ??
<mpq> it worked when I first installed the driver
<AndyR> i have tried some wifeless cards that dont work with ndiswrapper
<mpq> but I couldn't connect with it because I didn't have the WEP key
<mpq> and now it's off
<jcoxon77> mpq, open the root console up and type 'iwconfig'
<AndyR> a few i tried installed ok but didnt work afterwards
<Drizzt321> anyone in here running amd64?
<arbeck> bascule: the only option it gives me when i do that is netscape commnuicator
<mpq> it says no wireless extensions
<jcoxon77> mpq, is the driver loaded? 'lsmod'
<AndyR> not supported then ?
<mpq> the driver is installed
<bascule> arbeck: manually cp * them to the new folder, i dunno
<mpq> but the card isn't on for some reason
<AndyR> driver installed doesnt mean anything
<mpq> okay, I typed lsmod
<mpq> but what am I looking for?
<MMA[Cory] > sorry to ba a noob but what is "gnome-volume-manager/hal/dbus" ? :) I thought it was a command or a path. :)
<jcoxon77> mpq, ndiswrapper perhaps
<mpq> I have ndiswrapper
<mpq> I already used it to install the driver I needed
<mpq> it was working before
<Neil3> dbus is a thing that sends messages around your programs i believe
<arbeck> bascule: i tried that... it didn't seem to work
<jcoxon77> mpq, so when you type lsmod is ndiswrapper listed?
<mebaran> Anybody here having problems with their ALSA
<mebaran> when the mixer and the modules look like they loaded
<kent> MMA[Cory] , its a set of programs that handles hardware in a way that makes it transparent to the user, sort of. but im not an expert so i might have got it wrong.
<bascule> arbeck: there is a local folders in account settings that allows a browse, mabe add a new account
<mpq> jcoxon77: I'm not sure
<bascule> hang on I saw something like this ther other day
<jcoxon77> mpq, okay try this, in the console type lsmod|grep ndiswrapper
<AndyR> mpq, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List
<MMA[Cory] > Thanx kent. Is there a way to find those apps?
<mpq> I already have ndiswrapper AndyR
<mebaran> any takers
<mebaran> heck this is a new box
<mebaran> I am willing to give ssh access
<mpq> nothing happened jcoxon77
<AndyR> mpq, see if card is listed
<mebaran> to fix it
<mebaran> heheh
<MMA[Cory] > Im tryin to automount network drives with a gui.
<mebaran> it is the most baffling thing
<jcoxon77> mpq, that means the driver isn't mounted
<mpq> AndyR, I already have ndiswrapper AND the driver AND it was working before
<jcoxon77> mpq, give me one sec and i'll tell you what to do
<mpq> then how do I mount it?
<AndyR> before when?
<jcoxon77> mpq, modprobe ndiswrapper
<jcoxon77> mpq, then iwconfig again
<mpq> oh, it's working now
<mpq> thanks
<jcoxon77> mpq, no worries
<mpq> now I just need the WEP key for the network
<mpq> that my mom lost
<AndyR> add it to /etc/modules
<kent> MMA[Cory] , why would you want to find them? They should be running on your computer, and they are by designed made transparent, i think. If they dont work its a bug :)
<bascule> mpq: change it in the router, using a) the ethernet port b)windows and the USB connection
<mpq> I can't change the router
<bascule> why? Isn't in your 'vacinity' :)
<kent> godnight.
<mpq> two other people in this house use the wireless
<bascule> get the key from them
<mpq> they lost it
<MMA[Cory] > Kent, Im just tryin to automount network drives without manually editing the fstab.
<bascule> or change it and change everybodys
<MMA[Cory] > Lookin for a gui to do it.
<jcoxon77> mpq, you'll probably have to reset the router
<mpq> I can't do that because it would screw up their computers
<Cube-ness> hmm.. anybody know why i cant get DRI stuff anymore on my igp radeon in my laptop?
<MMA[Cory] > I really dont wanna mess up the fstab
<Cube-ness> hehe
<bascule> well reset the router too factory defaults, if none of you have the key it needs changed ...  wtf is goin on in your house...??? :)
<mpq> and they wouldn't let me because it's "my fault that I can't use the wireless for screwing with my computer"
<bascule> nah, they lost the keys, useless to everybody
<mpq> no, because their computers work
<mpq> they only had to enter it once
<bascule> what happens when their doze machines get owned by a worm (inevitable) and they have to reinstall/replace dlls
<jcoxon77> mpq, use their computers to access the router and find the keys from there
<mebaran> Anybody here willing to help with a mysterious and baffling ALSA problem?
<mpq> they wouldn't let me do that
<mpq> I don't know how I'd find it on theirs anyway
<mebaran> oh and how do I get the ms core fonts
<bascule> find it on the router, it'll be somewhere in the config
<cblack> mebaran, msttcorefonts are in multiverse
<jcoxon77> mpq, then sorry not sure what to do
<mebaran> ok cool
<mpq> not necessarily, they're on windows
<bascule> find it on the router, it'll be somewhere in the config
<stu__> !help
<stu__> where can i get the current version (hoary?) of ubuntu
<stu__> i can't seem to find it on the website
<mebaran> stu__, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mebaran> easy enough to navigate
<mpq> someone suggested that I could get the key if I'm wired into the router
<Cube-ness> hmm.. i see to be in vesafb.. ???
<bascule> yes USB or ethernet
<mpq> but how do I get it?
<bascule> all you need to do is jump on the doze machine and type 10.0.0.2 or 192.168.0.1 or what ever in a browser and login to it ..
<mpq> log in?
<bascule> mpq: who set this up, not you I take it
<mpq> nope
<bascule> who? Where are they, let *me* talk to them :P
<mpq> they won't listen
<mpq> they don't even listen to ME
<stuNNed> lol
<bascule> so bork everyones connection, not hard then fix it, and yours at the same time
<mebaran> ok so ALSA .....
<bascule> surely you got the skills to do that ?
<mebaran> if I am to beat the dead horse once again
<mpq> except that it's my fault when the connection borks
<bascule> *shrug* do it in a way they won't notice
<mpq> I don't think that way exists
<bascule> course it does
<mpq> how would I find the key from a wired connection?
<bascule> log in to the router...
<mpq> I don't have the router password
<bascule> OK, on the sly, get a hold of the router physically and locate the factory defaults reset switch, easy
<bascule> if no one in that house knows the router password or the WEP keys, that is what *NEEDS* to happen for sanity reasons ....
<bascule> man alive I never heard the like
<lexhider> what the procedure for reporting a bug against a package in universe?
<crimsun> lexhider: what bug?
<mpq> I can't reset the router
<mpq> my mom is using her laptop right now
<mpq> and if anything happens to her connection it's automatically my fault
<mpq> if it actually IS my fault that's a lot worse
<lexhider> crimsun: f-spot doesn't work at all.
<ziggity> why the fuck dont ubuntu want to install missing dependencies
<bascule> wait till the house is quiet, make sure you have the ISP log indetails and fix it :)
<crimsun> ziggity: language, please. Have you checked apt-cache(1) policy?
<bascule> ziggity: cause they are missing ...
<Aron_Figaro> hey all.
<crimsun> lexhider: where does it fail, during mono startup, or ...?
<pcybill> hey aron
<Aron_Figaro> I've hit another problem, I'm trying to set up Flash. I'm on X86_64, on Warty - I've got the installer but it's not supported by my architecture. Is there anything I can do?
<mebaran> you can use the gnu flash player
<mebaran> Aron_Figaro, it works pretty well
<ziggity> crimsun, what do mean apt-cache(1)? whats that?
<mjr> no it doesn't, but it's the only game in town for amd64
<crimsun> ziggity: man apt-cache
<lexhider> crimsun: a window does come up but it doesn't show anything and the app is frozen. I just had a dude confirm the behaviour on ubuntu-user list.
<ziggity> sorrrry bout the language
<Aron_Figaro> mebaran: so there's nothing I can do to get browser integration, eh?
<crimsun> lexhider: gtk# hitch?
<crimsun> lexhider: start it from a Terminal
<mebaran> the gnuflash player
<ziggity> how do I update the Path??
<mebaran> does pretty well
<Aron_Figaro> mebaran: ah, so it will integrate. I'll go check the Wiki. My bad.
<Aron_Figaro> Oh by the way...anyone here try Vega Strike in Ubuntu yet?
<mjr> Aron_Figaro, swf-player does integrate, for what it's worth, which isn't much
<mebaran> Aron_Figaro, the only problem
<mebaran> is the gnuflash player
<mebaran> is kind of flaky
<Aron_Figaro> flaky? Howso?
<mebaran> it does ok with uninteractive flash
<mebaran> but if you need to click play
<mebaran> it gets confused
<Aron_Figaro> and dies?
<mebaran> no
<mebaran> just doesnt paly
<mebaran> black screen
<mebaran> like newgrounds
<Aron_Figaro> so effectively it dies. :P
<mebaran> nothing to kill
<mebaran> I need to fix my ALSA
<Yendor> Good $LOCALTIME, all.  I've installed Ubuntu (warty, then dist-upgraded to hoary) on my new HP zd8080us this morning, and in trying to configure XOrg to handle 1440x900something, my X has died.  I can't find the logfile where errors are getting spewed.  Any thunks?
<mebaran> I will paypal the guy 54 cents
<mebaran> who fixes it
<bascule> mpq: maybe just leave the thing alone, if you are allreadu in trouble and you don't seem to know what you are doing, it'll just get worse
* bascule reassess his advice
<Aron_Figaro> what's the problem? Also...speaking of dist-upgrades, should I do so and how much restructuring would it intail?
<mpq> I'm not in trouble... right now
<Aron_Figaro> *entail
<lexhider> crimsun: I don't know anything about mono but starting it from command line gives an Unhandled exception
<mpq> my mom just refuses to help me because it's "my fault" because I "screwed with my computer"
<bascule> mpq: can you get to a windows machine for 'a look'
<MobyTurbo> Yendor, /var/log/xorg.log or the like (XFree86.log here)
<mpq> I can't look
<mpq> I don't have the password
<bascule> why man?
<pagefault> Yendor, try /var/log/Xorg.log
<evarlast> is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MonoDevelopmentHowto still correct?
<bascule> <frustrated by this
<mpq> I can't log in to the router
<Yendor> Aron_Figaro, I'd like to tell you what the problem is, but as I stated, I don't know where the error log is.  /var/log/xorg.log doesn't get updated every time I restart GDM.
<MobyTurbo> pagefault, GMTA
<bascule> no the windows machine, the keys are written in there somewhere
<mpq> and windows encrypts the WEP on wireless machines
<pagefault> MobyTurbo, eh? GMTA? heh
<bascule> it does?
<MobyTurbo> pagefault, Great Minds Think Alike
<pagefault> MobyTurbo, ahh :)
<Yendor> What I can tell you is that GDM reports that it starts OK, and I hear the drum sound after a few seconds, but the screen is totally black.
<darkseid> I can't install xmms from apt-get, why!?
<pagefault> Yendor, sounds like your monitor is out of sync range
<Yendor> There are no (EE) lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pagefault> Yendor, and it's just not displaying it
<crimsun> darkseid: because you don't have main in your sources.list.
<bascule> mpq: you are in a very unjust situation there, install linux and get abandoned for it :'(
<ziggity> how do I add something to PATH
<mpq> my parents are idiots
<mpq> they don't know anything about computers
<crimsun> ziggity: export PATH=$PATH:foo
<pagefault> Yendor, I would change your x.conf to start at 640x480 and see if that helps
<Yendor> pagefault, Checking my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file...One sec.
<mpq> they think as long as it sometimes works, it's perfect and never needs to be fixed
<bascule> it is soooo unreasonable though, holding off on information for network access ...
<mebaran> mpq, my father is the same way
<mebaran> he yells it me after he breaks it
<mpq> hence, they're still on AOL even when we have cable internet
<ziggity> crimsun, Do you know how to install mono & monodevelop on ubuntu
<darkseid> I have.... I didn't modify my sources.list
<crimsun> ziggity: for warty or hoary?
<Aron_Figaro> holy CRAPPITY when you said swf-player had issues I expected FUNCTIONAL issues...not this :P
<ziggity> crimsun warty
<mebaran> crimsun
<crimsun> ziggity: you need to use tseng's repo
<crimsun> search the wiki/forum for it
<mebaran> I have an update on the ALSA problem
<ziggity> crimsun, need to user what??
<Yendor> pagefault, Still black screen, 640x480 @ 24bit is the only screen mode in the file. (where "the file" is /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<MobyTurbo> ziggity, mono is in universe, but monodevelop is not.
<mebaran> if you could help decipher it
<crimsun> ziggity: < crimsun> search the wiki/forum for it
<Yendor> pagefault, Should I be editing XF86Config-4?
<crimsun> MobyTurbo: he's on warty.
<pagefault> Yendor, do you have warty or hoary installed?
<MobyTurbo> crimsun, so am I. mono is in universe.
<ziggity> MobyTurbo, do you know where to find monodevelop
<Aron_Figaro> back in a bit. Mixed in Balamb 2 is out so I gotta hit my Winbox to play the bloody thing now :P
<bascule> mpq: if they are as uninformed as you say, chances are the login password for the router is still at the factory default ..;)
<MobyTurbo> ziggity, no. I'm a mono newbie
<mebaran> notice how Crimsun has kept a wise silence
<crimsun> MobyTurbo: a current enough version to run those apps? no.
<mpq> no, because I think I'm the one who set it
<ziggity> crimsun, is it better to be on hoary??
<mpq> but I don't know what I set it to
<MobyTurbo> crimsun, mono isn't all that new.
<mebaran> ziggity, hoary is hoary
<Yendor> pagefault, I installed warty from the Live CD, and then dist-upgraded to hoary after editing my sources.list (grabbed s.list from a friend who has hoary successfully installed)
<mebaran> literally
<mebaran> it is unstable
<bascule> admon admin or something like that, find the model number and get the docs from the manf. site
<mebaran> in that it wont crash
<MobyTurbo> crimsun, I don't care what you think. I've got mono under warty.
<mebaran> but things dont always do like they should
<darkseid> crimsun: how can I do that?!
<pagefault> Yendor, oh ok then you should edit x.org since XF86Config-4 is left over from warty
<crimsun> MobyTurbo: I know you do.
<pagefault> Yendor, err x.conf
* bascule shoots mpq
<Yendor> pagefault, thx, that's what I've been doing.
<pcybill> mpq how long ago did you set it?
<mpq> it was back when I didn't know anything about computers either
<mpq> months ago
<crimsun> mebaran: shoot.
<bascule> mpq: wait till the house is empty reset the damn thing and be done with it
<Yendor> pagefault, As stated, xorg.conf now only has 640x480 in it, and still black.  Lemme go run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mpq> when is the house ever empty?
<pcybill> agree with bascule
<mebaran> crimsun
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> because my alsa was broken
<mebaran> I decide to destroy it
<mebaran> and purge it by hand
<mebaran> everything
<bascule> lol, ah well, given time I could get on that network I knowit, but ....
<mebaran> bob2 told me I was an idiot
<mebaran> but it was fun
<mebaran> I deleted everythign
<evarlast> crimsun, MobyTurbo, so basically http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MonoDevelopmentHowto is incorrect!
<mebaran> I got sound, but only through OSS
<marccd> what provides "modconf" ?
<marccd> what package, I mean.
<Yendor> pagefault, Just FYI, one other thing I've done is install the "fglrx" drivers to cope with my ATI Radeon card in here.  Also have the -686-xmp kernel to help out with my HT processor.
<mebaran> even though I had loaded the alsa modules
<mebaran> of course
<MobyTurbo> mebaran, if you delete files by hand apt won't restore them, it will assume that you really don't want them.
<Yendor> pagefault, Just providing any extra background info that might help
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I learned that the hard way
<MobyTurbo> evarlast, I don't have monodevelop. Just mono
<mebaran> apt never would delete them though
<mebaran> but OSS would run
<mebaran> and I got sound
<crimsun> evarlast: I haven't tried that Howto. If you give me about 15 minutes, I'll see.
<mebaran> OSS quality crap sond
<mebaran> which was up
<pagefault> Yendor, i'm trying to think what it could be, without a log it's kinda hard to figure it out
<mebaran> of course I later reinstalled
<marccd> Anybody, what package provides modconf?
<mebaran> after bob2 and some other sysadmin told me how stupid I was
<mebaran> the weird thing was
<mebaran> OSS was using the alsa modules
<mebaran> I reinstalled
<mebaran> back to square one
<mebaran> I load xmms
<mebaran> and I get the error the mixer timed out
<crimsun> marccd: modconf.
<MobyTurbo> evarlast, the howto is correct. Read it carefully, it says that mono is in universe.
<mebaran> so I now have related it to the ALSA Mixer
<crimsun> marccd: it's deprecated (unnecessary) by hotplug.
<delltony> i thought libwxgtk2.4-python was the correct package to get python working but i guess not can someone help i keep getting wxPython missing when trying to use Bittornado
<mebaran> crimsun, what file did you tell me to kill
<Yendor> pagefault, Thanks.  I'm here because I can't find the stinkin' logfile either.  :P
<evarlast> MobyTurbo: it also says "apt-get install monodevelop"  which is HIGHLY misleading, since that won't work.
<mebaran> so crimsun
<mebaran> what do you think I should try next
<mebaran> I dont want to bang my head against awhile
<pagefault> Yendor, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=343 is my xorg config I put on the forums, I use fglrx too
<marccd> crimsun: right, but when I start ubuntu, i get some warnigs about pcieph and other modules that hotplug starts.. I dont have pci hot plug, why is buuntu trying to load the modules?
<mebaran> I think I am hitting a weird library problem
<pagefault> Yendor, maybe you can try that, but you will have to edit the resolutions
<mebaran> marccd, dont worry
<mebaran> those modules always try to load
<crimsun> marccd: because it's in the default config. Just blacklist them.
<mebaran> and if they fail
<mebaran> you just cant pci hotplug
<mebaran> no big deal
<mebaran> unless they are really messing with stuff
<MobyTurbo> evarlast, then edit the wiki yourself, it can be changed by anyone.
<crimsun> mebaran: it's very difficult to follow precisely what you did
<marccd> crimsun: how?
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> I will do it by steps
<mebaran> 1) I hand purged ALSA
<marccd> crimsun: add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<mebaran> 2)  I rebooted and watch OSS actually make noises
<mebaran> 3)  I apt-getted alsa again
<crimsun> marccd: to the end, yes.
<mebaran> 4)  ALSA complains that there are no ALSA dev's created because I had purged the devscripts
<marccd> crimsun: thanks :)
<ziggity> how do I fix broken
<mebaran> 5)  I reinstall Ubuntu for fun :)
<Yendor> pagefault, I just checked the output of "lspci | grep ATI" and I see this: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 3150
<mebaran> 6)  I return to square one
<Yendor> pagefault, Should I care about that whole "unknown device" bit?
<mebaran> 7)  I try XMMS
<Cube-ness> hmm.. how can i keep the vesafb module form loading at boot? both vesafb and radeon are loading, but vesafb takes control.. if i rmmod vesafb and restart xserver, radeon is used
<mebaran> 8)  XMMS complains that the mixer timed out
<mebaran> so now I know that OSS works, Esd works, and the mixer is acting funny
<pagefault> Yendor, hrm that could be a problem, perhaps X doesn't know which card you have
<pagefault> Yendor, when I do a lspci I see 0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] 
<crimsun> mebaran: is XMMS set to use esd or alsa for output?
<mebaran> it happens on both
<mebaran> when alsa is working
<mebaran> when alsa does not work
<MobyTurbo> evarlast, "mcs" is wrong too, it should be "mono-mcs"
<Yendor> pagefault, This comes with an ATI Mobility Radeon X600
<john_> question when someone is available...
<mebaran> it complains it cant find the alsa device
<mebaran> on both
<evarlast> MobyTurbo: yup!.  What is worse, I can't get to tseng's repos.
<MobyTurbo> evarlast, what is tseng's repo? Is it for Ubuntu or Debian?
<pagefault> Yendor, ah you are out of luck then I think until the new drivers come out
<pagefault> Yendor, they currently only suppor the X700 Mobility
<evarlast> MobyTurbo: ubuntu - bottom of this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Yendor> pagefault, So if I switch back to using xserver-xfree86, then I should be good to go?
<john_> ..new to ubuntu, linux.  Hello!
<crimsun> evarlast: you may try http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/warty-backports/universe/binary-i386/
<pagefault> Yendor, yeah but then you should be, really nothing you can do until your card is supported in xorg
<crimsun> evarlast: normal versioning madness warning applies
<Yendor> pagefault, Well, X under xfree86 is better than no X at all.  :)
<evarlast> crimsun: almost seems easier to move to hoary.
<crimsun> evarlast: (it is easier to move to hoary)
<john_> just installed ubuntu, would like to install blender
<crimsun> john_: add universe.
<pagefault> Yendor, yeah, thats true :) the new ATI drivers that come out should support it for sure though
<delltony> don't you just just add export PATH:PATH="~/bin"; to your .bash_profile if you want to add that dir to the paths?
<john_> add universe?
<Yendor> pagefault, Do you happen to have an ETA on those?  :)
<crimsun> john_: yes, add universe.
<pagefault> Yendor, no idea, maybe this month, maybe next month, no telling since this is ATI we are talking about ;)
<crimsun> john_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<Yendor> pagefault, Great, thanks for your assistance.  Reconfiguring other laptop as we speak...
<crimsun> mebaran: reading backscroll.
<Yendor> pagefault, I don't keep up with the development of all this stuff.  I config it once, and hope it gets out of my way.  :)
<crimsun> mebaran: did you (re)install warty or hoary?
<pagefault> Yendor, hehe yeah, luckily my laptop came with a radeon 9000 mobility that seems to work with everything out of the box
<marccd> hmm does Ubuntu have an assistant to configure sendmail?, since dpkg-reconfigure sendmail doesnt do anything.
<Yendor> pagefault, If I install xfree86-driver-fglrx, will that support my card?
<crimsun> marccd: postfix
<Yendor> pagefault, Or, better yet, where might I check this stuff myself?
<marccd> crimsun: what is postfix?
<pagefault> Yendor, I doubt it, I think you will only get 2d support from the supplied radeon driver
<crimsun> marccd: a MTA.
<crimsun> marccd: Ubuntu uses postfix in Warty, not sendmail.
<|QuaD-> anyword on getting sunbird in hoary?
<Yendor> pagefault, I don't care about 3d stuff.  I'm just a programmer; this isn't a gaming box.  :)
<pagefault> Yendor, it's more of an ATI issue than an X issue http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=17&submit.y=13&submit=GO%21
<marccd> crimsun: I am in hoary
<pagefault> Yendor, you can read the release notes there
<crimsun> marccd: currently applies to Hoary, too.
<marccd> crimsun: so, I should install postfix?, I dont really care, I just want to send mail
<Anubis> crimsun, any idea why there is no /dev/cdrom + /dev/dvd symlinks after I put them there upon reboot?
<crimsun> marccd: it's already installed.
<marccd> crimsun: I uninstalled it when I installed sendmail, Ill reinstall it, thanks
<crimsun> Anubis: because udev recreates the necessary and proper devices in /dev when it {is} {re}start{ed}
<Yendor> pagefault, Hmm, it looks like they have rpms available on the ATI site for the X600
<Yendor> pagefault, http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=9&submit.y=6&submit=GO%21
<pagefault> Yendor, from what I read that was only for the desktop X600
<john_> clicked on the 'add universe'
<crimsun> Anubis: why are you trying to recreate those links/
<pagefault> Yendor, he ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following ATI MOBILITY? products: MOBILITY? RADEON? X700	MOBILITY? RADEON? 9800 MOBILITY? RADEON? 9600 MOBILITY? RADEON? 9200 MOBILITY? RADEON? 9000
<crimsun> john_: so you've added the universe repo and reloaded/updated?
<john_> must reload/update
<john_> reloaded/ updated
<crimsun> john_: now just search for, select, and install blender
<pagefault> Yendor, plus the ones in apt are the sames ones as those
* pertz still looking for someone familiar with RAID1 boot arrays....?
<Anubis> crimsun, lol, seriously? Because they are suppossed to be there? Programs are looking for those links and ca't find them. Why are they not there is a better question as oppossed to why I want them there , no?
<john_> crimsun, have selected and installed blender.
<john_> thank you
<john_> is there more?
<crimsun> Anubis: have you done anything to alter pmount/udev's configs?
<ziggity> how do I unbreak a broken package
<Yendor> pagefault, When I run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86", shouldn't it write my "XF86Config-4" file when it's finished?
<pagefault> Yendor, yeah
<Yendor> pagefault, That's what I thought.  It's not doing that.  I'm at a loss.  :P
<pagefault> Yendor, doh, hrm, did you try xorg with the default shipping radeon driver?
<crimsun> Anubis: specifically, see /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules
<marccd> how can I send a test mail with the "mail" command?
<crimsun> marccd: send one to your user
<AndyR> anyone know of a fix for nvidia riva to use the nvidia x-server?
<marccd> crimsun: echo "hi" | mail -s "Hi" user ?
<crimsun> ziggity: how did you break it?
<pagefault> Yendor, if you set your driver from fglrx to "ati" you should get basic 2d in xfree86 or xorg
<sig_ubuntu> Poop Poop, v. t. (Naut.)
<sig_ubuntu>    (a) To break over the poop or stern, as a wave. ``A sea which
<sig_ubuntu>        he thought was going to poop her.'' --Lord Dufferin.
<sig_ubuntu>    (b) To strike in the stern, as by collision.
<crimsun> marccd: that's the idea
<sig_ubuntu> woops
<sig_ubuntu> wrong channel LMAO
<AndyR> lol
<crimsun> well, that would explain why mebaran wasn't answering.
<crimsun> john_: more what?
<Anubis> <crimsun> Anubis: have you done anything to alter pmount/udev's configs?
<marccd> crimsun: weird, I am not getting anything
<john_> nothing, crimsun.  blender is up and running.  Thank you very much for your help
<Anubis> nope
<_|Imanewbie|_> Im using windows for 12 ours straight I think I gonna die!
<crimsun> Anubis: md5sum /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules
<marccd> crimsun: it says delivered to mail box, then removed (I supposed from the queue), in mail.log, but I type "mail", and it says No new mail for $user
<crimsun> marccd: I presume you used $USER ?
<Anubis> # md5sum /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules
<Anubis> eb45ae728b11fc4a5ba9ee4325292525  /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules
<marccd> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> marccd: in your mail command
<marccd> crimsun: echo "body" | mail -s "Subject" root
<Anubis> crimsun, dunno what I'm looking for
<marccd> crimsun: root (relays to marccd in my machine).
<crimsun> Anubis: ok. rm the two symlinks you created, then restart udev
<Anubis> crimsun, brb, you appear busy
<Yendor> pagefault, FYI: "ati" driver didn't work.  Switched to "vesa" and it did.  Again -- this is what I had originally.
<Anubis> crimsun, what changed?
<crimsun> Anubis: please test my suggestion; I'll have a better idea of how to assist then.
<Yendor> pagefault, Unfortunately, it only does 1024x768 on my 17" laptop screen that supports up to 1400x900 or something like that.
<Anubis> crimsun, removing the symlinks I created, and restart the udev script......proceeding
<marccd> crimsun: Ah I see my mails in /var/mail/marccd. It is weird that 'mail' reports no new mail
<crimsun> marccd: so postfix was configured to relay root e-mail to your $USER?
<crimsun> marccd: (e.g., debconf asked you)
<marccd> crimsun: Yes, I did as it said.
<pagefault> Yendor, hrm that sucks, I guess you need to wait on driver support
<paolo> Hi guys! anyone knows how do I have a Epson c63 working with ubuntu 4.10? thank you!
<marccd> crimsun: It works, its just werid that mail doenst report anything
<Anubis> crimsun, I did so, symlinks still not there
<crimsun> marccd: try another MUA ;)
<crimsun> Anubis: what physical device is your cdrom?
<marccd> crimsun: Mail User Agent, like mutt?
<crimsun> marccd: correct.
<marccd> crimsun: mail -f /var/mail/marccd works, so it works
<crimsun> marccd: good.
<Anubis> crimsun, /dev/hdd
<Yendor> pagefault, OK, thanks mucho for the help.  I can do that.
<marccd> crimsun: Now, Ill see what mutt can do
<crimsun> Anubis: and ,,lsmod|grep ^ide_cd''?
<Anubis> crimsun, its there
<pagefault> Yendor, np
<crimsun> Anubis: post your /etc/fstab in #flood or on http://pastebin.ca
<Drizzt321> anyone in here running amd64?
<Anubis> crimsun, I'm not ungratful or nothing, but my fstab is fine, I will flood it though. My cdroms mount fine. I have cdrom icons on my desktop and everything.
<Anubis> crimsun, its there in #flood
<crimsun> Anubis: you should be using /media/cdrom*
<paolo> Guys, any idea where to have a ubuntu supported printer listing?
<Anubis> crimsun, I am
<mpq> what is qt?
<chris_ny> lol
<chris_ny> qt is trolltechs graphic libs
<Anubis> crimsun, These programs are'nt looking there, they look /dev/cdrom like very other distro no?
<MobyTurbo> paolo, computer / system configuration / printing
<crimsun> Anubis: which programs?
<Anubis> crimsun, Totem, Ogle, Xine, etc
<crimsun> Anubis: ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Anubis> # ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Anubis> udev.rules
<crimsun> ding.
<Anubis> ding?
<crimsun> that's the problem.
<pcybill> did you ever play EQ crimsun lol
<crimsun> pcybill: I was a phase IV tester a very long time ago.
<pcybill> lol
<crimsun> Anubis: you're missing a cd-aliases.rules symlink
<crimsun> Anubis: hence, no /dev/cdrom
<Anubis> damn
<Anubis> dunno how that happened?
<crimsun> cd-aliases.rules -> ../cd-aliases.rules
<Anubis> crimsun, you want I should type that?
<dwmurphy> someone here plays eq2?
<crimsun> Anubis: no, I pasted partial output of ls -l
<rapha> Hi all!
<pcybill> hey rapha
<MattG> hi there, can someone help me with inst probs im havin?
<rapha> Is it possible to have directory names with spaces in them in /etc/fstab? I tried escaping them with \, but that doesn't work...
<marccd> how could I know if my isp is blocking port 25?
<marccd> all my requests to mail servers, yahoo, gmail, end up in connection timed out
<Pinguvin> How come I not have "have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder /usr/share/icons"
<crimsun> rapha: absolutely. use \040
<crimsun> rapha: more information in fstab(5)
<rapha> Thanks a lot, crimsun!
<Anubis> crimsun, now what?
<crimsun> marccd: more than likely, yes.
<crimsun> Anubis: restart udev.
<Anubis> crimsun, we did nothing though
<Anubis> crimsun, the file is still missing
<crimsun> Anubis: you didn't create the symlink as I stated?
<marccd> crimsun: but how would I know.. is there a way around it?
<MattG> can someone tell me if I can use loadlin to launch ubuntu setup from hd? or wont that work?
<thesilverhand> crimsun: a while ago I was asking about java plugin in hoary...turns out symlink was broken...works now thanks :)
<crimsun> Anubis: cd /etc/udev/rules.d && sudo ln -s ../cd-aliases.rules . && cd / && sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Anubis> crimsun, did I miss something? I see nothing in the scroll above about that?
<crimsun> Anubis: I told you about the symlink; I apologise if the implication to create one was not clear.
<rapha> Hmm#
<rapha> I got two Hoary boxes, both up to date, but one does have the mouse cursor theme selection thingy, the other doesn't. What package is it in?
<Anubis> crimsun, dude thanks! it worked. There are lots of people in the forum who need this info..
<crimsun> np
<MattG> can anyone help me? lol :-(
<crimsun> MattG: you could try loadlin; I haven't done so myself
<MattG> right ok, is there any other way for me to install..as my pcmcia cd drive isn't being recognized by the setup
<MattG> and i dont really wanna do a network install
<paolo> MobyTurbo: does it give the printers listing?
<MattG> if poss
<clouser> any thoughts on why acpi wouldn't work on an asus m3000n ?
<clouser> its listed as fully compatible on the wiki
<clouser> (and for what its worth, the sound isnt working either, but one thing at a time ;)
<dafox7> can anybody help me out, I'd like to strip down my fresh install of ubuntu so i will lighter on my Laptop 566
<NuuB> apt-get is telling me packages suggested by eariler installs are not available, including "phpdoc" which i would think should be there. could this be some kind of error when it is saying something is not there?
<slackd00d> does unbuntu come with synaptic? or do i have to apt-get it
<sanjeev> it comes with synaptic
<crimsun> NuuB: it's in universe
<dafox7> does X11 Fowarding is enable by default in Ubuntu ?
<NuuB> crimsun: ah!
<crimsun> dafox7: yes.
<rapha> crimsun: Do you have any idea what package the "Change mouse cursor theme" item from the Preferences menu is in?
<NuuB> crimsun: i need to uncomment "universe" (which file is that in?)
<dafox7> crimsun, which window manager should I install for my laptop (466mhz 128mb ram) ?
<crimsun> NuuB: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<crimsun> dafox7: try xfwm4 or fluxbox
<dafox7> crimsun, how can i switch from gnome to xfwm4 in ubuntu?
<dafox7> crimsun, I knew how to do it in gentoo but not in ubuntu
<lek> gdm session will recognize it dafox7
<NuuB> crimsun: not the url, the file that apt-get refers to for the url to do things on it's own
<crimsun> NuuB: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dafox7> lek, good
<dafox7> :-)
<NuuB> crimsun: yeah that one - thanks
<rapha> dafox7: I did it using the distribution that OSWorks (http://www.os-works.com) makes. Go to their page; they got apt sources.
<slackd00d> sanjeev: sorry i was away, thank you for your answer  =)
<rapha> Oh, and is there any effort going on in Ubuntu to include software suspending into GNOME? Like, execute it when I've selected "Save current session"?
<sanjeev> slackd00d: you are welcome
<stuNNed> crimsun: i *really* like the new update manager btw, much more intuitive and simpler than synaptic :)
<dafox7> cheers rapha
<lithi> anyone know of a good CUPS irc channel?
<crypto-working> who does one contact to become a us mirror?
<stuNNed> crypto-working: ubuntu-devel chann? dunno
<stuNNed> i don't know, others might :)
<stuNNed> lithi: i agree, there should be a #linux-printing chann
<maswan> crypto-working: start mirroring, send a mail or let someone know?
<rapha> np dafox7
<cryptoknight> thanks stuNNed
<dafox7> rapha, do you uninstall gnome ?
<rapha> dafox7: Well, I'm only using XFCE on my old 233MHz laptop, so yes I uninstalled GNOME there.
<lithi> stuNNed: Is there one? Or are you saying that there should be one
<stuNNed> lithi: saying there *should* be imho
<ubernoob> Hi! I have downloaded the latest Horay from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/ but the installation fails when it is trying to install some packages... so gnome isn't installed
<ubernoob> anyone with the same problem?
<spinifex> I installed the same thing and didn't have a problem
<spinifex> can you fix it with dpkg or apt?
<dafox7> rapha how did you make ubuntu start xfce instead of gnome?
<rapha> dafox7: Well, I selected XFCE in GDM :-D
<ubernoob> spinifex: i don't know what wasnt installed... i think it was more than gnome
<Pinguvin> How can I extract archives to /usr/share/? It says I dont have permission to do so..
<cryptoknight> su to root
<crimsun> Pinguvin: you need to have root privileges, so use sudo.
<spinifex> =\ well apt should be able to patch things up eventually, right?  Unless you have hardware issues
<Pinguvin> crimsun: hi! tnx for helping me yesterday.. sudo then what? :\
<crimsun> Pinguvin: sudo <command>
<Pinguvin> crimsun: i tried sudo filename.. didnt work
<crimsun> Pinguvin: you're attempting to execute the file
<spinifex> pinguvin, sudo isn't a command that does something.  It just gives root priviledges to the command you write after it
<spinifex> even with root priviledges, you can't execute a non-executable file.
<spinifex> if you want to extract something, you need to know what type of compression it has.  What's the file extension?
<Pinguvin> spinifex: its a tar.gz
<linux-noob> hI! i'm having problems with evolution.. it keeps crashing as soon as it starts up. i'm trying to find out the errors.. i heard of something called backtrace or something but i'm not sure how it works. can anyone help?
<linux-noob> i've already seen the warnings that evolution spits out when you run it from terminal.. but they're not the actual cause
<dafox7> rapha, it doesn't see xfce4 :-(
<linux-noob> i'm not sure what caused it.. one day it was working fine and the next, it wasn't.. i'm using ubuntu's warthy version
<rapha> dafox7: try just xfce
* tha_gm is back (gone 02:13:53)
<rapha> dafox7: And did you say `apt-get update` after adding the sources to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bascule> `uname -r`
<spinifex> pinguvin:  ok, say tar xvzf andthefilename
<spinifex> x for extract, v for verbose, z for gzip, f for a filename
<dafox7> rapha, offcourse
<dafox7> it did install
<ells> you know what is sad, I have been here to this x chat quite often and someone from here has tried to hack my ip from here
<ells> I will find out who it is and I will report them
<bascule> probably freenode
<bascule> checking you aren't a bot and so on
* spinifex gets irate  "What part of 'Humanity to Others' don't they understand!"
<ells> what ya mean
<bascule> read http://freenode.net FAQ it tells you
<Pinguvin> spinifex: will it then give me a choice where to extract it to?
<spinifex> um, I usually just extract it there.  It'll extract in your pwd.  You can mv it.  *rtfm's*
<tjs> gday, we're considering rolling out about 15 ubuntu servers into a hosted environment. We've choosen ubuntu because we love debian but need sane stable release shedules. Im interested in some pointers on managing large groups of ubuntu servers, ie: software for performing a single action of all machines at once, like installing a package or upgrading
<bascule> Pinguvin: tarzxvf foo.tar.gz -C /some/dir
<bascule> adding the apce and substituting file names and directories of course :)
<spinifex> ah, that's the option
<spinifex> -C
<bascule> yeah, ahndy at times
<Pinguvin> bascule: apce? :|
<bascule> space
<bascule> heh
<Pinguvin> bascule: ah..hehe thanks :)
<bascule> <-- useless at typing amongst other thngs
<LinuxJones> tjs, you might want to have a look at the System Installation Suite
<Pinguvin> :)
<tjs> LinuxJones: cheers
<LinuxJones> tjs, >> http://sisuite.org/
<bascule> any gentoo folks tried 6.8.2 in here?
<tjs> found it :)
<audiored> i have a question about a disappearing icon in my Applications menu.. when i go to the term and type nautilus Applications:///Games it pops up the games window and the icon is there.. but if go under the applications/games menu.. the icon isn't there.  ???
<ells> I have been pinged 12 times in 4 minutes
<bascule> ells: what ip
<bascule> that is the server, *chuckle*
<ells> 140.211.166.4
<ells> I will be hooking this freak up
<regeya> one question:  I'm running Window Maker at the moment, and while it shows up in the list of GDM sessions, GDM keeps defaulting to GNOME.  When I check, it's defaulting to 'Last', which should be the last-run session, but it's running a GNOME session instead.
* regeya is confused.
<ells> I have found it is from oregon state u
<ells> It is on
<scoon> ew
<scoon> someone just read the new version of hacking exposed
<bascule> oregon state education
<ells> yeap
<robertj> tjs: sorry, just saw your request
<regeya> also, despite the fact that I used to run WM all the time, I have to say that I'd forotten how insanely great it was.
<ells> i have even got the phone number of their tech section.
<lek> I hate WM :(
<robertj> I wanted to let you know that I manage a handfew of Ubutu servers, and have had good results
<ells> I will be reporting this jerkoff
<regeya> but I'd really, really like it if GDM would just start up WM instead of having to select it every freakin time.
<scoon> ells, so now call and prank them
<robertj> the only "gotcha" is that Universe is more or less required and also more or less supported
<bascule> lol niven.freenode.net
<ells> it is the tech section
<bascule> I *knew* it
<scoon> ells, it happens all the time.
<regeya> lek: ludicrously great advice, thanks.
<robertj> err unsupported rather
<ells> yeap, but it shouldnt
<ells> I will have this jerkoffs priveleges revoked
<scoon> ells, deal w/ it.
<Unai> anyone here has tried to configue WordPress in ubuntu??????
<ells> right, understand
<scoon> ells, don't be the webs police.
<ubuntud00d> is there a howto on getting the kde files? they dont seem to be in the respo's that the installer setup
<esher> in what package are all the /bin/ installed they come with standard install ?
<linux-noob> this is so weird! if i run evolution as my regular user, it will hang on startup.. but if i run it as root, with the same copy of the .evolution folder, it works! but my contacts are missing :(
<bascule> ells: read that FAQ uet on the site
<ells> scoon: i dont like someone trying to snoop on my pc
<scoon> ells, i use that situation to force me to have a better more stable box
<regeya> lek: I've noticed something about the Ubuntu community so far.  There seem to be three classes of desktop users in Ubuntu-space:  1.) GNOME users 2.) XFCE users 3.) kooks
<ells> true
<scoon> ells, every run moneysoft ?
<bascule> ells: read the damn FAQ ....
<ells> I will be installing some protection
<audiored> i have a question about a disappearing icon in my Applications menu.. when i go to the term and type nautilus Applications:///Games it pops up the games window and the icon is there.. but if go under the applications/games menu.. the icon isn't there.  ???
<ells> bascule: sorry, what FAQ
<bascule> freenode.net
<ells> cool, will do
<bascule> it is niven.freenode that the scans are coming from
<Cindux> wee im back :P
<Cindux> lol
<LinuxJones> regeya, gdm-setup
<bascule> oregon.edu have kindly donated a server I guess
<Cindux> I have 2 simple questons
<bascule> ells: las 2 for you
<robertj> tjs: running a custom repo should be rather easy though
<robertj> Unai: my advice is don't
<Cindux> Can we change the host name for our machine ?
<Cindux> in setup i named my box deviant
<Cindux> i want to change it ?
<stuNNed> ells: they do a proxyscan or something, it's quite normal, check the freenode homepage
<robertj> Unai: in general unless you only have 1 web-based application you will be running then you should take care of installing webapps yourself
<regeya> LinuxJones: heh, oops
<tjs> yeh
<BockBilbo> robertj, why not?
<robertj> Wordpress will start to get crusty in 6 months, and all you will get will be security updates
<regeya> LinuxJones: gdmsetup, thanks, will do...
<LinuxJones> regeya, yeah that's it :)
<BockBilbo> robertj, i just want it to make my personal site
<BockBilbo> ....
<dafox7> is normal that i'm unable to install xfce4 because the package are broken once again?
<BockBilbo> so... i write blogs and i add some links
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> isnt it worth for that
<robertj> Bock: I'd find out how to do a cvs checkout of wordpress
<robertj> then for the up-to-date version on that line you can just do cvs update
<regeya> LinuxJones: it was a good try, but I'm not seeing anything that'd help...hm.  I'll keep looking.  Thanks, though.
<regeya> :-)
<LinuxJones> regeya, you want to auto-login right ?
<robertj> tjs: btw, if you have resources to expend you might consider contributing to EDS
<tjs> EDS?
<robertj> Erudite Directory Services
<regeya> LinuxJones: Not quite...I'm wanting to be able to punch in my username/password and go right into a Window Maker session without specifying Window Maker at login time.
<Cindux> bah im just gonna ask :D
<LinuxJones> regeya, ohhh sorry
<robertj> http://edsadmin.sourceforge.net/
<regeya> LinuxJones, I've used GDM in just that way on other systems, but "Last" seems to be defaulting to GNOME instead of the last-run session.  *shrug*
<Cindux> I was wondering if we can change the name of our machines? (i.e. cindux@deviant to cindux@linuxbox)
<dafox7> anyone has any clues regarding XFCE 4 ?
<ells> bascule: I tracked the one with the most hits, it came from the internet mafia.......Microsoft
<ells> Bascule: 10 to be exact
<robertj> It would be really nice to tie together EDS with Machinelists and SNMP stuff
<bascule> ells: really, I wonder why *from* microsoft or *too* microsoft?
<ells> they are the mafia
<bascule> your running sygate firewall aren't you ;)
<ells> I have firestarter
<bascule> on linux, cool, so why the hell are MS scanning you, what ports are they?
<ells> not to sure
<ells> kind of funny though
<bascule> doesn't say huh ...
<ells> I will check, hold on
<ells> I've got the port and everything
<bascule> what numbers?
<ells> it is nice having linux
<bascule> <-- genuinely interested in this
<ells> one is 32871
<RatherD> Is there any way you can make firefox act the way it does in windows when you click on the address bar? I just click once in windows and it highlights the whole URL but i have to click 2-3 times in Linux to select the whole URL
<Cindux> = /
<Cindux> I don't.
<Cindux> once for me :d
<bascule> maybe for the DDoS worms that were out there
<ells> 32861
<randabis-laptop> heh
<Cindux> and I haven't used windows in 2-3 weeks but you have to double click to get the full url as well ?
<RatherD> no
<RatherD> windows you click once
<RatherD> linux you click 2-3 times
<RatherD> it annoys me
<ells> bascule: here they are all over people doing the same to them and they turn and do it to the public
<Cindux> I just slide :D
<bascule> middle click paste make  up for it though
<randabis-laptop> maybe it's an extension
<Cindux> i use control a
<Cindux> you should to
<chrismurf> any hoary dev's here by any chance?
<Cindux> if your in a text box,form etc
<bascule> ells: yeah, odd
<Cindux> control a = select a
<Cindux> all *
<ells> the last hit, came from level 3 comms in Denver
<bascule> some things are your ISP checking the state of things
<foursti> do you guys know when USPLASH is going to be released into hoary?
<bascule> I used to play with iptables rrules and watch them change packets and stuff :)
<ells> right
<chrismurf> exit
<randabis-laptop> foursti, hopefully soon...they are working like beavers to make it
<bascule> now I'm behind a NAT router, kinda boring really
<randabis-laptop> there have been some complications with usplash iirc
<ells> bascule: I am glad I have the firewall on
<bascule> could make it fun again though :)
<bascule> ells: they are a neccessity these days to be honest
<ChrisC_> anybody here using an mp3 player with Ubuntu?
* regeya si playing mp3s with rhythmbox right now
<ells> truely
<ChrisC_> I meant mp3 player hardware, i.e. iRiver, Archos, etc.
<regeya> tan dun - night flight
<randabis-laptop> my sister uses her ipod mini with ubuntu
<stuNNed_> wb HrdwrBoB
<ChrisC_> randabis:  does it show all the track/artist/album data?  Or just the filenames?
<ells> randabis-laptop: did she convert her mp4s to mp3s or did her gtkpod take the mp4s
<Amaranth> ells: mp4 == m4a
<randabis-laptop> she doesn't have any mp4s iirc
<pertz> Okay guys. I've found the source of my RAID1 problem, now I just have to determine the "ubuntu" way to fix it. It's with the cramfs file system that's being mounted at boot time. It's got a invalid ID for my raid array buried in one of the config files on it. How does it get built? /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386 in my case. Anyone know anything about this?
<bascule> regeya: I really like rhythmbox, just got into it three days ago, but it's nice
<delltony> question if you want to add a command to start when you load gnome how is this done? i want to make lineakd load when gnome starts
<ells> Amaranth: cool understand, but my gtkpod says I need libmp4v2
<Amaranth> err
<ells> you just cant go out and get that file
<bascule> later
<ells> Amaranth: either I need to solve that one or convert all my files
<robertj> what gstreamer sink should a polypaudio user use?
<Amaranth> ells: Funny, a google search gives me a windows DLL.
<ells> Amaranth: I have 1500 mp4
<ells> really, that is funny
<Amaranth> ells: You don't understand, mp4 == m4a
<ells> I am miswriting
<ells> I do understand
<randabis-laptop> robertj, esd
<randabis-laptop> polypaudio is a dropin replacement for esd
<Amaranth> ells: I wonder if gtkpod reads the mime type or the file extension
<ells> dont know, good question
<Amaranth> change an extension on a song and try it
<ells> it keeps asking for me to compile the programs with libmp4v1
<ells> libmp4v2
<ells> will do
<ells> Amaranth: my extensions are already m4a
<Amaranth> ok, i have a feeling this is a "non-free" ubuntu thing
<ells> Amaranth: it says failed: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.
<Amaranth> but gtkpod is useless without AAC support...
<ells> Amaranth: what do you recommend
<Dreamer3> what's new in ubuntu land?
<Amaranth> ells: Hmm, I don't really know.
<Amaranth> i think you'll have to compile it yourself
* pertz need someone familiar with the Ubuntu boot process who knows about the cramfs file system it loads...
<ells> when I search for the file it is there, but says not for normal use
<ells> I cannot be the first with this one
<Dreamer3> pertz: does ubuntu use cramfs? gosh that's old :)
<pertz> During the boot process apparently.
<ells> I can always convert all 1500, not fun though
<pertz> It's loading it out onto a RAM disk and then mounts root and switches.
<Amaranth> ells: Quality loss.
<pertz> I need to know how the images get created. I can figure out how to modify one, but I suspect there's an "Ubuntu" way to fix my problem.
<ells> I agree amaranth
<ells> what is a guy to do
<foursti> are the FGLRX_DRIVERS in hoary screwed up? even though it installs perfectly, the module isnt installed (modprobe fglrx returns an error about nothing found) i had to compile it myself
<Amaranth> ells: Does ubuntu have libmp4v2?
<ells> nope, checked
<foursti> I compiled and installed FGLRX by myself and it works great, but now when im in X and switch to a terminal (cntrl-#) and switch back it crashes...anyone know?
<pertz> Dreamer3: Are you familiar with the Ubuntu boot process?
<ells> has anyone noticed if part of the source network is down
<ells> I cannot connect to this one Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)]  [Connecting to security.
<CubicllyCentric> How do I install a .deb file on my local drive?
<randabis-laptop> man dpkg
<siimo> ells: theres mirrors
<pertz> dpkg -i file.deb
<Dreamer3> pertz: nope , i only see it once in a blue moon :)
<Dreamer3> pertz: look for some ubuntu-initrd package or something (only guessing)
<pertz> Okay. I guess I'll go dig some more. Was hoping someone had a ready answer to remove my temptation to take a shortcut...
<ells> sorry, right, but I cannot connect to that one
<randabis-laptop> I'm thinking about completely migrating the desktop to gentoo...right now it's dual booting with ubuntu
<Dreamer3> pertz: just take it apart and change it :)
<siimo> ells: try by replacing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/  in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dreamer3> pertz: until some one tells you a better way
<randabis-laptop> I'll keep ubuntu on here though
<ells> will try that
<pertz> Okay. I'll go sin in ignorance then :P
<pertz> Actually I guess that would be transgress since it's in ignorance.
* pertz shrungs
<inc> sup room
<BockBilbo> hey inc
<randabis-laptop> not a lot
<randabis-laptop> emerging world on the desktop so I'm chillin' here on the laptop
<inc> yup got my laptop working
<inc> too bad it's gotta be windows 2000
<ells> siimo: I tried that source and it says it is malformed
<lithi> when your talking about printing a document and having it hold the job until accepted is that a print que? or cue? or how do you spell it?
<inc> queue
<eyequeue> right :)
<lithi> lol, oh that makes sence duhh
<sigglet> ubuntuguide.org is down
<sigglet> :(
<inc> dookie
<audiored> i have an icon that won't show up in my Applications/Games menu. even tho if i go to nautilus Applications://Games it is in fact there.  what's the problem?  anyone? =)
<TMCAWA12G> Fuck you fucking fucker go fuck your fucking grandma you fucking fucker of fucking fucks.
<TMCAWA12G> Fuck you fucking fucker go fuck your fucking grandma you fucking fucker of fucking fucks.
<TMCAWA12G> Fuck you fucking fucker go fuck your fucking grandma you fucking fucker of fucking fucks.
<|QuaD|> lol
<randabis-laptop> you're an idiot
<robertj> hrmm, interesting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<TMCAWA12G> Fuck you fucking fucker go fuck your fucking grandma you fucking fucker of fucking fucks.
<TMCAWA12G> Fuck you fucking fucker go fuck your fucking grandma you fucking fucker of fucking fucks.
<TMCAWA12G> Fuck you fucking fucker go fuck your fucking grandma you fucking fucker of fucking fucks.
* TMCAWA12G was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu r0x ur boxers
<inc> nice
<jdub> sorry folks
<JDahl> I used to have lapack manpages in debian, but under ubuntu I can't find out what package provides them.. anyone happens to use those?
<jdub> please don't respond to them
<randabis-laptop> don't forget to ban
<jdub> just let one of the devs know
<jdub> randabis-laptop: not necessary unless they don't get the message
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<inc> that was a quick boot
<inc> big brother in action
<sigglet> http://www.linuxgoons.com/files/fatass.swf  <-- hardcore ubuntu user
<sigglet> lol
<cef> jdub: is clamav in main in hoary?
<jdub> no
<delltony> sorry to repeat i asked before but had to shut down. how do ou add a startup program to gnome? what i mean is when i start gnome i want it to automatically start lineakd again sorry for the repeat
<cef> hrm.. annoying I guess
<randabis-laptop> jdub, that guy has been going to all the linux rooms and doing that so that's why I suggested a ban
<sigglet> randabis: who?
<Pinguvin> delltony: http://ubuntuguide.org/#runprogramsstartupgnome
<delltony> thank you
<Pinguvin> np
<delltony> i thought it might be there but obviously overlooked
<lithi> does anyone know how to set a cups print server to queue (server side)? Queue the IPP jobs until released via web
<delltony> i love that page
<foursti> are there any plans to use a graphical installer later on? (i dont mine, just asking :))
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<jdub> foursti: yes, possibly hoary+1
<delltony> hmm can't connect to page
<Pinguvin> :)
<HrdwrBoB> eventually
<delltony> is it just me or is the guide page down?
<Pinguvin> delltony: its just you :P
<delltony> you sure
<delltony> cuase i can go to other pages
<audiored> delltony it wouldn't load for me either.. =)
<inc> anybody use chatzilla?
<delltony> gonan use cache and see
<farruinn> inc I did once upon a time
<Pinguvin> well it workes for me
<delltony> gotta love google
<BockBilbo> :s
<inc> works ok
<BockBilbo> im finally going to try out wordpress
<BockBilbo> ...
<inc> i like xchat
<delltony> err that stinks
<delltony> i cache the main page from google but can't navigate
<delltony> pin any chance you could tell me what it says since i cant get in :(
<audiored> is ubuntuguide.org down?
<delltony> yep
<sigglet> ubuntuguide.org is down
<randabis-laptop> look for a mirror
<audiored> ah
<sigglet> i'll setup a mirror
<audiored> so my question is this.. i have an icon that won't show up in my Applications/Games menu. even tho if i go to nautilus Applications://Games it is in fact there.  what's the problem?  anyone? =)
<cef> hrm, seems weird that clamav isn't in main, when cyrus21 & postfix is... hrm
<Pinguvin> delltony: # Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Sessions
<Pinguvin> # Sessions
<Pinguvin> Startup Programs Tab -> Add/Edit/Delete programs
<JanC> they should split ubuntuguide.org in several pages
<BockBilbo> i have downloaded it from apt.. and it seens to be installed on /etc/wordpress .... and in order to configure it.. i need to access to /etc/worpress/index.php using my browser.. but the problem is that the installation folder isnt on my apache sever ..
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to access to that config php file?
<delltony> ok thank you
<lithi> JanC: No its good the way it is, but mabey both a FULL and a light version
<robertj> Bock: either one of two things
<Pinguvin> np
<JanC> now every hit has to load the whole site
<JanC> this is not nice for the server...
<robertj> either you have to symlink it in or it has added a file to /etc/apache2/* somehwere that is included and will allow it to be accessible
<BockBilbo> let me see robertj
<delltony> ok one thing do i have to type the full path or just the app name like lineakd or do i need /usr/bin/lineakd?
<lithi> JanC: Its just text for the most part tho
<cef> hey, is there a way (from cli) to tell what packages installed are from universe?
<Pinguvin> delltony: the name should do i think
<delltony> ok
<delltony> going to try now brb
<cthulfuego> BockBilbo: Edit /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini
<JDahl> all the lapack and blas documentation is fine - I was just being stupid
<Pinguvin> k
<cthulfuego> BockBilbo: To enable it in apache2, run 'ae2nmod php4'
<cthulfuego> 'a2enmod' even
<delltony> that worked
<Pinguvin> delltony: great :)
<delltony> out of curiousity whats the file that is used?
<Pinguvin> i have no idea
* delltony likes command line too :p
<delltony> ok
<BockBilbo> cthulfuego, i already have the php4 module enabled
<delltony> fair enough thanks or the help
<BockBilbo> why should i edit the php.ini file?
<delltony> by the way is that mirror up ?
<CubicllyCentric> sigh, I'm still dealing with this GNOME consistant hdd writing problem... anyone wanna lend me a hand?
<CubicllyCentric> It seems that every 3 or 4 seconds, (like clockwork) about 25k or so is writen to my drive... but only when I'm logged into Gnome.
<CubicllyCentric> I've found others with the same problem... http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24472
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, maybe its FAM?
<CubicllyCentric> what does fam do?
<jah_raztah> who here has a very cool looking desktop and can send me a screenshot for ideas
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, "file alteration monitor", part of GNOME
<CubicllyCentric> and what will happen if i kill it's process?
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, other programs will become unaware of other program's file changes.
<farruinn> what's the name of the package that allows a new gdm login in a nested window?
<membreya> hi there..trying to do the following in my /etc/fstab
<membreya> /Wendys-PC/MP3s     /media/remotemp3s  smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials       0       0
<membreya> and getting error message of smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported in dmesg | tail
<CubicllyCentric> MobyTurbo, and fam could be writing to the disk? I don't think I'd want to lose that feature...
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, I vaguely recall that as being the explaination.
<audiored> another attempt at asking this.. i have an icon that won't show up in my Applications/Games menu. even tho if i go to nautilus Applications://Games it is in fact there.  what's the problem?  anyone? =)
<CubicllyCentric> I've read about this problem around the net, but it does not seem to be widespread. I've only seen it on my home computer (the one I'm on now)...
<CubicllyCentric> MobyTurbo, nope.. killing famd did not stop it.
<CubicllyCentric> MobyTurbo, but thanks, that's the best help I've been able to find in the past two days. . .sigh.
<MobyTurbo> ok, good luck
<CubicllyCentric> Well you are using ubuntu and gnome right?
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, yup
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, Ubuntu warty
<CubicllyCentric> Is your disk activity light flashing slightly every few seconds on the dot?
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, yes
<CubicllyCentric> (ubuntu, warty here too)
<CubicllyCentric> MobyTurbo, and this does not worry you?
<MobyTurbo> CubicllyCentric, I figure the computer knows what it's doing. ;-)
<CubicllyCentric> Well it's not so much a problem... so much as I'd like to know what in the hell is going on.
<sigglet> http://linuxgoons.com/ <-- I've set up a local ubuntuguide mirror on my site in case it goes down again
<CubicllyCentric> oddly, I have not seen this on some other gnome based systems.
<membreya> my flicks on about every 5 - 10 seconds but only for a nano-second
<membreya> yes I can really see that quickly!
<Drizzt321> anyone in here running on amd64 at all?
<membreya> Drizzt321: AMD64 3200+
<membreya> :)
<LinuxJones> CubicllyCentric, how about redirecting the output of lsof to a file when the hard drive starts writing and when it is not running then compare the 2 using diff maybe ?
<Drizzt321> membreya: in the amd64 arch build?
<Drizzt321> membreya: or in the standard x86 arch build?
<membreya> yup running amd64 arch
<membreya> got me the amd64 hoary
<Drizzt321> membreya: you tried to get any i386 buit packages installed? and running?
<CubicllyCentric> LinuxJones, while I would do so, the writes are only 25k so I'd have to be lucky to get it while in write.
<membreya> i386 says that they're incompatible
<LinuxJones> CubicllyCentric, yeah it would be luck :D
<membreya> have to get 64bit builds of everything :|
<Drizzt321> membreya: yea, thats what I've found. that blows, cause I wanted to turn cedega to try and move entirelly off windows, even for games
<cthulfuego> membreya: No, you can simply run a 32bit chroot with ANY 32bit app.
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: I run cedega fine in the chroot here.
<Drizzt321> cthulfuego: yea, but thats a pain in the butt
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: No, it's really not.
<membreya> cthulfuego: I expect everything to work out of the box and with as little stress as possible...my god what am I doing running linux!
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: 'dchroot -c ia32 -d -q evolution' even gets me a non-broken evolution.
<membreya> broken evolution?
<cthulfuego> membreya: it's not as if any of your games would run on Windows XP 64bit.
<membreya> what's broken about it?
<Drizzt321> cthulfuego: I never setup chroot for an alternate arch
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: It's trivial.
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: Besides, you probably already have one under /emul/
<membreya> cthulfuego: that's true..but I don't play games..only reason I boot into windows right now is to use TV out on my nvidia
<Drizzt321> cthulfuego: nope, no /emul/
<cthulfuego> membreya: The nvidia closed drivers work fine inder amd64.
<Drizzt321> membreya: you should be able to use tv-out in linux
<LinuxJones> night all
<membreya> "should"...read my post on ubuntu forums...drivers won't install :(
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274243
<Drizzt321> cthulfuego: yea, I've read that
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: Dead easy, works great. (even cedega)
<Drizzt321> cthulfuego: I am tempted to just jump on their attempt at multiarch, whenever they start implementing it if they haven't already
<cthulfuego> membreya: They're packaged. Just apt-get 'em.
<Drizzt321> cthulfuego: and do testing for them
<Drizzt321> membreya: yea, for the nvidia video drivers, you can just apt-get(or synaptic)
<cthulfuego> Drizzt321: I was on deb but moved to Ubuntu coz alioth was SO slow and unstable a month or so ago.
<membreya> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<membreya> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.6629-0ubuntu20_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<membreya>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<membreya> Errors were encountered while processing:
<membreya>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.6629-0ubuntu20_amd64.deb
<membreya> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<membreya> too much Adam! :(
<Drizzt321> membreya: for audio I had to get the nvidia package from nvidia, and have it install only the audio drivers
<cthulfuego> membreya: purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<cthulfuego> membreya: I'm sure you don't ALSO have an ati card.
<membreya> ;)
<Drizzt321> membreya: yea, what I was just going to tell you to do, get rid of the unused ati card drivers
<membreya> <--- newbie
<membreya> dpkg -purge?
<cthulfuego> dpkg --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<cthulfuego> membreya: And yes, evolution tells me 'Floating point error'.
<membreya> evolution works fine for me :|
* cthulfuego runs evolution-2.2 from debian/experimental in the chroot.
<membreya> but I prefer thunderbird
<membreya> running evolution 2.1.5
<cthulfuego> 2.1.5-0ubuntu1
<cthulfuego> Does poo very hard.
<membreya> use what works :P
<cthulfuego> The debian source didn't even compile, though that may hve been a gcc-4.0 issue.
<cthulfuego> membreya: And oh, the lack of DVD player might be annoying.
<membreya> cutting edge there cthul? :)
<membreya> my TV has a DVD player *shrugs*
<cthulfuego> membreya: I noticed it pulling in gcc 4 stuff yesterday, thought I might as well update and see how it goes.
<hybrid> hello all
<Amaranth> debian unstable has gcc 4?
<cthulfuego> Dunno, haven't checked.
<cthulfuego> I doubt there would be much of an advantage to gcc 4 for ia32 anyway.
<cthulfuego> That's already optimised to buggerry afaik.
<membreya> back soon
<hybrid> is their a program like lynx [as in being command line based]  for email ?
<membreya> I love you all
<cthulfuego> Oh look, you're in warm sunny vic too :-)
<hybrid> like a command line thunderbird or evolution
<JDahl> cthulfuego, gcc4 has better fortran90 support, doesnt it?
<membreya> plutonically of course
<cthulfuego> JDahl: omg, people still use fortran? Isn't that like INTERCAL ? ;-)
<membreya> it's bloody hot cthulfuego ...almost aircon temp
<hybrid> lol
<lithi> does anyone know how to set a CUPS print server to queue all jobs server side? Queue jobs until released via web panel
<cthulfuego> membreya: Hiding inside in West melbourne, house all locked up, nice and cool.
<hybrid> cthulfuego ; well if ppl still use smalltalk and pascal fortran is ok
<eyequeue> hybrid:  sudo apt-get install mutt
<hybrid> ok thnx
<membreya> ...now to see if I can get more than 3fps on ogl screen savers
<eyequeue> mutt rox
<JDahl> cthulfuego, you would be surprised with how much fortran code flows around ;) and compiling f90 code with opensource software is next to impossible
<hybrid> really?
<cthulfuego> membreya: Should run at 20-odd fps (with delay)
<membreya> any way to display FPS?
<cthulfuego> membreya: Yes, tick the 'display fps' box on the advanced prefs
<membreya> I'll just hide under the "stupid rock" now
<cthulfuego> membreya: Note performance will be MUCH better if you run a kernel without iommu/gart
<membreya> just add a flag for nogart on boot?
<membreya> or do I have to recompile? :|
<cthulfuego> membreya: Also note 'rss-glx'
<cthulfuego> 29.97 fps (Including 0.025s delay)
<cthulfuego> *whee*
<farruinn> lol, I love the gnubuntu background: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19015
<membreya> gah...ticked every box and I still can't see FPS
<membreya> gah farruinn
<cthulfuego> membreya: Desktop -> Prefernces -> Screensaver -> Atlantis -> Settings -> [x]  Show Frames-per-Second
<membreya> screen saver specific..figures ;)
<cthulfuego> membreya: of course!
<membreya> 39.85 w/ .25 delay :)
<membreya> w00t
<cthulfuego> membreya: See also 'glxgears'
<farruinn> I love seeing all the ubuntu backgrounds on gnome-look.
<cthulfuego> farruinn: They're all so tiny :-(
<cthulfuego> They all look like crap when scaled to 2048x1536
<membreya> 30 w/ .2 delay
<membreya> :|
<hybrid> eyequeue mutt is pretty kool
<hybrid> thnx
<eyequeue> np
<cthulfuego> membreya: (run glxgears from the command prompt)
<eyequeue> read the docs some day, it's amazing how configurable it is (though the defaults are fine for starting)
<membreya> zOOOOOOM!
<hybrid> ok
<cthulfuego> Should get 2500-3000 fps
<membreya> lol it's stepping my cpu right up to 2.2ghz
<cthulfuego> membreya: good :-)
* cthulfuego buggers off to the local pool
<membreya> 3736 frames in 5.0 seconds = 747.200 FPS
<membreya> 7186 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1437.200 FPS
<membreya> :)
<membreya> sunshine pool was closed cthulfuego ..unless you mean footscray or sydenham
<cthulfuego> Kensington
<membreya> aaah :)
<membreya> lemme know your fps for blocktube cthulfuego :P
<hybrid> wo0t wo0t
<hybrid> i got gnome working
<membreya> anyone got a xorg.conf file that uses tv out on an nvidia that they can share? :)
<eclipse> i haven't used ubuntu for a long time since version 4...anyway i wanna know what's new with version 5.04?
<hybrid> eclipse it is alot of software updates like gnome gimp and so on
<membreya> and wireless works out of the box ;)
<hybrid> idk if the kernal is changed
<eclipse> hydrid, what about x?
<neom> I'm having no end of problems getting synergy working.
<hybrid> *wonders what kernal warty had
<eclipse> what version is gnome?
<hybrid> eclipse umm 2.6 or so i believe idk much about x
<eclipse> hybrid, i though when i was using version of ubuntu gnome was version 2.8
<eclipse> thought
<hybrid> idk let me check
<jason___> eclipse: warty 2.6.8 kern and 2.8 gnome
<membreya> hmmm using hoary ..anyone know why my preferences are being saved in things like totem (trying to get tv out working and it keeps resetting back) also synaptic isn't saving my options
<hybrid> elcipse if i remember correctly it is not the absolute newest
<randabis> kernel is 2.6.10, x is xorg 6.8.1 (soon to be 6.8.2)
<randabis> for hoary
<hybrid> thanx randabis for clearing that up
<eclipse> randabis, thnx
<randabis> gnome is currently 2.10 beta
<randabis> will be 2.10 when it is released
<eclipse> randabis, cool so r u using 5.04?
<randabis> yes, on 3 systems
<eclipse> stable?
<hybrid> yea
<randabis> probably going to be 2 systems soon though
<hybrid> for the most part
<randabis> depends on what you mean by stable
<eyequeue> horse-barn
<randabis> I'm probably going to completely migrate my main box to gentoo again...I'll leave hoary on my sister's box and my laptop though
<eyequeue> i'm somewhat looking forward to x.org
<randabis> it already dual boots gentoo and hoary
<eclipse> by the way, when i was using gnome 2.8 it had some problems with the icons on the desktop not updated or should i say it had some refresh problems
<hybrid> wut is differnt in gnome and x.org
<crimsun> now now, randabis, let's not do anything rash.
<randabis> lol
<randabis> I like the speed :p
<eclipse> hopefully it;s fixed in ver. 5.04
<cef> sounds like I'm gonna have to go back to debian for these machines I was aiming to deploy
<cef> *sigh* damn it.. and I was so happy with ubuntu till this
<randabis> heh it's funny watching gcc compile itself
<hybrid> wuts up
<hybrid> lol
<cef> clamav, amavisd-new, and spamassassin are only in universe.. which gets no security updates
<eyequeue> randabis:  reminds me of "reflections on trusting trust" or whatever it's called
<cef> which, for a mail server, is quite useless
<eyequeue> www.acm.org/classics/sep95/
<hdaalz> would anyone like help me with getting this cs4236b crystal sound card to work, at the moment its saying no sound cards found when I boot
<hdaalz> I'm guessing its down to me using 2.6x kernel, and the ALSA sound drivers don't work as mods ?
<vonschutter> hey, does anyone know how to configure sound so that the sound server can accept input from more that one source?
<crimsun> vonschutter: alsa-lib's dsnoop.
<jdub> vonschutter: that's what esd is for - it accepts input from multiple sources (from the user that ran it)
<jdub> vonschutter: we configure everything to use esd by default
<crimsun> hdaalz: they do work as mods. lemme read your above post.
<jdub> (we use polypaudio in hoary, but same thing applies)
<vonschutter> I see...
<crimsun> hdaalz: please paste lsmod output to http://pastebin.ca
<vonschutter> what is so advanced about ALSA in that case?
<ficusplanet> jdub, is usplash still planned for hoary?
<jdub> roughly
<jdub> vonschutter: it's a new driver model and userspace API
<jdub> vonschutter: it's a leap ahead of OSS for various reasons
<hdaalz> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/5784
<jdub> vonschutter: but it doesn't make your hardware magically better ;)
<jdub> vonschutter: in future, we may be able to use ALSA's dmix, but it's a bit b0rky atm
<themonkey> hey yall
<ficusplanet> jdub: meaning it might go in right after?  or that you guys have a few issues to work out before you can be sure?
<themonkey> what is good firewall software?
<jdub> ficusplanet: the latter
<farruinn> themonkey: you mean besides the linux kernel? ;)
<ficusplanet> jdub: Thanks
<farruinn> themonkey: firestarter is pretty straightforward
<membreya> ...and a hardware firewall? *hugs his netgear*
<themonkey> alright, but i need something more customizeable, and im not compiling my kernel just yet
<vonschutter> jdub: ok thankx buddy!
<crimsun> hdaalz: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0
<farruinn> not that a firewall is especially necessary on Ubuntu, or so I've been told
<themonkey> some firewall software would be nice and easy though
<farruinn> themonkey: I was making a joke, you don't need to customize your kernel, just iptables
<farruinn> firestarter allows you to modify your iptables
<themonkey> and changing options on the fly like that
<themonkey> yeah, what else besides firestarter?
<farruinn> apt-cache search firewall should give you a few options
<themonkey> yeah i was looking for a recommendation
<themonkey> but thanks!
<membreya> gah ..this will learn me to configure my computer after being awake for 24 hours...where is the option to always save current setup in gnome?
<themonkey> firestarter then, how do you see what ports are open and which are closed with that software
<farruinn> membreya: sessions?
<membreya> merci :)
<farruinn> themonkey: as I said, it's pretty straightforward.  You could install it and see.  If you don't like it remove it.
<themonkey> and how the hell did someone ssh in to my systen and rewrite my ruleset for my firewall
<themonkey> i have installedit
<themonkey> yeah bad things are happend to my computer
<lydickaw> they also have screenshots: http://www.fs-security.com/
<farruinn> themonkey: if they ssh'd in then you must have turned on sshd in which case you could just turn it off and wouldn't need the firewall anyway
<themonkey> ok maybe they didnt ssh then, but there was an attempt
<themonkey> and my logs are deleted
<themonkey> i dunno what happened
<themonkey> but i didnt do it =o)
<themonkey> yeah its not that funny accually
<themonkey> ....
<lydickaw> if you think your machine has been compromised, and you don't understand how, I'd flatten and reinstall
<themonkey> whacha mean by flatten?
<themonkey> cuz im bout to reinstall
<lydickaw> reformat
<lydickaw> install from trusted media
<mpq> anyone know which version of AIM I should download?
<farruinn> themonkey: is that the only symptom? your logs are gone?
<themonkey> yeah of course, ok well im off to do this stuff
<crimsun> mpq: (gaim works fine)
<themonkey> no im constantly being bombarded by this one guy
<mpq> huh?
<mpq> I don't know what that is
<themonkey> who must love my computer
<themonkey> =o)
<crimsun> mpq: an instant message client that supports aim/icq/yahoo/msn/irc/etc.
<lydickaw> themonkey: probably just automated bots looking for weak passwords on standard accounts
<mpq> ok
<lydickaw> I seem to recall that its been going around
<mpq> then how do I get it?
<themonkey> and also my ruleset on my firewall was rewrote to not record ssh's
<crimsun> mpq: sudo aptitude install gaim
<lydickaw> ensure you are using a fairly long/complex password and you are fine
<crimsun> mpq: if it's not already installed
<crimsun> mpq: Applications>Internet
<lydickaw> or better -- don't enable SSHD if you don't need it
<ficusplanet> mpq: On  a default ubuntu install, it would be in your internet menu as "Internet Messenger"
<mpq> ok
<themonkey> well i thought it wasnt enabled
<lydickaw> logging attempts probably won't help you much, unless you plan to follow up with law enforcement or something.
<crimsun> hdaalz: ping
<farruinn> themonkey: just because he attempts doesn't mean he gets through
<themonkey> yeah but he did it to hide his actions
<lydickaw> I suppose you could block the connecting IPs, but any serious attacker would just bounce off another source
<themonkey> right i know
<lydickaw> so trying to blacklist them all would be wasting your time
<mpq> is there a way to create a new account from gaim?
<crimsun> mpq: yes
<themonkey> hey where is that ssh option?
<lydickaw> sorry, which option?
<themonkey> where you can disable it from gnome
<lydickaw> I'm not sure -- there might be a "Services" app under one of the admin menus
<lydickaw> apt-get remove openssh-server
<lydickaw> should do the job, however
<HrdwrBoB> er
<lydickaw> I think the package is split into -client / -server
<HrdwrBoB> ssh is not enabled by default
<HrdwrBoB> or indeed installed
<HrdwrBoB> the ONLY way you would have it
<HrdwrBoB> is if you installed it
<themonkey> alright well im gunna fix this right quick
<themonkey> see yall l8r
<lydickaw> HrdwrBoB: doesn't apt-get install "ssh" install it and enable it? I suspect you need to apt-get install "openssh-client" to just get the client
<SiRrUs> what process would getty be
<HrdwrBoB> lydickaw: ssh client is installed by default
<lydickaw> HrdwrBoB: ahh
<HrdwrBoB> but yes, installing 'ssh' will install the server
<rattboi> yo all
<lost_name> hello all
<SiRrUs> HrdwrBoB would you know what getty is?
<HrdwrBoB> yes I do
<hdaalz> hey crimsun, sorry had to be afk for a few moments
<hdaalz> that last command you give me, didn't output anything, how do i test that sound now works?
<SiRrUs> HrdwrBoB what is it?
<HrdwrBoB> SiRrUs: it's basically a login daemon
<hdaalz> loaded volum control from the multimedia menu, i see the cs4236b tabs
<SiRrUs> ok i didnt notice it running in my processes before was just wondering
<lost_name> I am trying to get ubuntu to work on my system. After installation I am getting this error : /user/X11/lib/X11/xinit/Xserverrc:line2:/user/bin/X11//x: no such file or directory. Any suggestions?
<dejavu> ppl ....  what is the best P2P  Application for linux ?
<dejavu> ppl ....  what is the best P2P  Application for linux ?
<SiRrUs> is it used for my own login purposes or a remote login
<lydickaw> login from serial ports and virtual terminals
<lydickaw> local
<eyequeue> /usr/sbin/pppd
<calamari> is there a recommended program for checking cpu temp?
<hdaalz> crimsun: I think sound now works, thank you for your help. sorry i couldn't repond sooner
<crimsun> hdaalz: ok.
<farruinn_> calamari: you mean besides cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<andrewski> hey all, is it possible to hear a CD playing while it rips?
<calamari> farruinn: yeah, I guess.. because that doesn't give cpu temperature :)
<farruinn_> calamari: really? It lies?!
* farruinn_ looks suspiciously at /proc/cpuinfo
<calamari> although now I know my CPU is 1409.892 MHz :)
<lost_name> I am trying to get ubuntu to work on my system. After installation I am getting this error : /user/X11/lib/X11/xinit/Xserverrc:line2:/user/bin/X11//x: no such file or directory. Any suggestions?
<eyequeue> farruinn_:  it doesn't give temp here either
<calamari> farruinn: it doesn't lie.. it just doesn't say at all, at least here :)
<snowblink> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<farruinn> oh, you pc folks, I see how it is.
<farruinn> This is on a mac, so I suppose that's why
<lydickaw> stupid raid q: I'm trying to port a machine with a raid5 array from a debian woody machine, raidtab, no persistant superblocks. I backed up a copy of my raidtab, left the array untouched, did a clean warty install on my (non-raid) root drive, then upgraded to hoary with dist-upgrade. I restored my raidtab and installed raidtool2, but md0 refuses to come up. it just prints /dev/md0: invalid argument 5 times and dmesg spews somethi
<lydickaw> ng about missing superblocks.
<lydickaw> any thoughts?
<lydickaw> :)
<Killian> evenin everyone
<eyequeue> 40C ?!  yow
<eyequeue> is 40C as bad as i think it is?
<crimsun> that's fairly high, yes.
<calamari> hmm.. still not there.. my system is funky I guess
<eyequeue> this is the only time i've been aware of the temp, so have no baseline for comparison
<Killian> anyone run across this problem?  updating PERL-Base isnt liked, but synaptic wont let you NOT upgrade it, so unmarking it makes it take all perl out, leaving the system "useless" :
<eyequeue> what should a laptop usually run?
<viper12> hi all.
<snowblink> eyequeue: depends - my laptop runs 55-80
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<Killian> damn
<eyequeue> and here i thought centrino had a reputation for being cooler than average
<viper12> Anyone know of a website/forum where the config for sound cards isn't written by a propellor head? (no offense to prop heads).  Trying to get a TB Santa Cruz working.
<eyequeue> xchat doesn't strike me as a likely culprit in driving the temp up either, lol
<mpq> does gaim support file transfers?
<hdaalz> yes
<snowblink> eyequeue: are you running powernowd?
<Killian> yeah mpq : mine did
<crimsun> viper12: should already work out of the box via the snd_cs46xx module
<eyequeue> mpq:  i've done them using gaim before, yes
<mpq> ok
<mpq> because the only reason I wanted aim in the first place was because someone wanted to send me a file
<viper12> crimsun.......2 channels are operating only.  trying to get the subwoof/rears ta go.
<hdaalz> mpq: I use it fine on IRC and MSN for file transfers
<eyequeue> mpq:  i can't say if that varies from protocol to protocol though, but this was behind nat on my end, if that matters (and i was the receiving end)
<mpq> ok
<BockBilbo> byee
<hdaalz> I'm actually on IRC using gaim at the moment too
<crimsun> viper12: tried using the surround* virtual devices?
<viper12> via which util? alsa, gnome/etc.,etc.?
<crimsun> viper12: any alsa app. Try aplay -Dplug:surround51 foo.wav
<crimsun> or plug:surround40 or plug:surround50
<lost_name> I am trying to get ubuntu to work on my system. After installation I am getting this error : /user/X11/lib/X11/xinit/Xserverrc:line2:/user/bin/X11//x: no such file or directory. Any suggestions?
<crimsun> lost_name: /user ?
<crimsun> lost_name: do you mean /usr ?
<lost_name> yes
<crimsun> (yes to which question?)
<lost_name> i mean usr
<lost_name> crimsun ..
<crimsun> lost_name: dpkg -l xserver-common|grep ^ii
<lmurillo> hi
<neom> hi
<lmurillo> Trying to configure a dynamic dns with dhcp3 and bind9
<lmurillo> can someone tell me what they mean by:
<lmurillo> key md5hash { 	algorithm hmac-md5; 	secret "secret-md5-key"; }
<lmurillo> does this mean that I have to create my own "secret-md5-key"?
<lmurillo> and if so how?
<lmurillo> btw, n00b :)
<lmurillo> I think that this is what's keeping me from getting this done :(
<lost_name> hm crimsun need to restart with shell  be righ back
<lmurillo> it's rather quiet tonight
<crimsun> lmurillo: there are instructions in /usr/share/doc/$package/
<fsc> in synaptic how do i hold back a package from upgrading?
<crimsun> fsc: I use aptitude myself: sudo aptitude hold <packages>
<lmurillo> crimsun: hmm, guess I should have checked first, my bad. I always forget
<lmurillo> although I've done some googling
<lmurillo> :)
<snowblink> fsc: you can lock it
<fsc> crimsun, that's fine. it doesn't have to be synaptic.  in fact, i've been a apt-get command line guy for years, but have never locked anything, but i've been enjoying synaptic the past few days
<fsc> crimsun, my hoary upgrade from warty last night went smooth except for ndiswrapper which i had to revert back to. so i have to put a lock on it
<fsc> ok, i've done the migration to hoary, but not xorg yet. not sure if i should mess with that.  what eye candy and or speed will xorg give me?
<fsc> plus i need ATI drivers to work too...9600
<elmaya> none
<eyequeue> drop shadows behind the windows, i'm told
<eyequeue> i'm still with warty though
<eyequeue> to me the major benefit would be the licensing status
<stuNNed> what is aptitude? and advancement of apt-get?
<fsc> drop shadows is kindof cool...but not sure if it's worth it right now.  i'm still waiting (probably years before mainline) for Xservers to become opengl accelerated and then gtk+/Cairo/Glitz gets done.   then we'll see some very nice eyecand
<crimsun> stuNNed: aptitude is another front end to apt.
<eyequeue> stuNNed:  a command-line gui for apt, semi-successor to dselect
<eyequeue> aptitude (1)         - high-level interface to the package manager.
<stuNNed> dselect then aptitude then apt-get is the order?
<cthulfuego> mind you, aptitude sometimes fucks up depends. If it does, use dselect to fix.
<stuNNed> cthulfuego: thanks
<cthulfuego> stuNNed: apt-get install aptitude; aptitude
<eyequeue> stuNNed:  my daily routine used to be "apt-get update && dselect select && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<eyequeue> stuNNed:  those are the manual steps that you can get just from "dselect"
* cthulfuego just runs a simple 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<eyequeue> actually, let me correct that
<stuNNed> ok
<eyequeue> stuNNed:  my daily routine used to be "dselect update && dselect select && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<crimsun> I'm just a sucker. I use aptitude nearly as a drop-in replacement for apt-get.
<crimsun> (except build-dep and source)
<eyequeue> dist-upgrade carries danger, don't go there unless you accept it
* cthulfuego is living on the wirld side and has been using synaptic for a while now :-)
* hdaalz sings along shrek soundtrack "I'm A Beliver"
<cthulfuego> eyequeue: That's why it prompts [y/N] 
<cthulfuego> eyequeue: If people fuck their systems up that way, they only have themselves to blame.
<eyequeue> dist- means "blinfly screw with dependencies and do something, but not necessarily what i expect" heh
<cthulfuego> eyequeue: it pulls in additional depends and renamed packages. Highly useful.
<hdaalz> thank you crimsun & ubuntu ppl, finally been able to leave windows behind
<eyequeue> cthulfuego:  i feel i accomplish that within dselect
<duckdown> Hi.. I just installed array4.. and im trying startx, but it says it can't find the system font 'fixed' and i'm pretty sure thats the only reason its not starting
<cthulfuego> eyequeue: Yes, dselect does the same thing. (note _same_)
<cthulfuego> duckdown: install x-window-system-core
<duckdown> yikes.. how did i miss that during aptitude?
<eyequeue> okay, this is not meant to be a religious question, nor is it specificially-ubuntu
<crimsun> hdaalz: brave, you are.
<cthulfuego> if you installed an X server, it *really* should have grabbed the fonts anyway.
<Anubis> on a minor note
<Anubis> synaptic is not keeping my settings
<duckdown> I selected xorg
<duckdown> aargh
<eyequeue> i have a choiuce of two scripts to run in xchat, one tcl one python.  which would be better and why, if that's the only info i have?
<cthulfuego> Naughty aptitude then.
<Anubis> everytime it starts i have to check don't show this info box again
<crimsun> eyequeue: I would pick whichever is better maintained.
<cthulfuego> crimsun: irssi? ;-)
<fsc> eyequeue, as crimsun said
<duckdown> irssi :D
<crimsun> cthulfuego: he might be using irssi in proxy mode ;)
<eyequeue> for anyone interested in the actual scripts, they are at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakxchat
<fsc> eyequeue, and if you have to do the maintaining
<fsc> eyequeue, if you're going to be adding/modifying the scripts what language do you feel more comfortable in?
<duckdown> my god.. it really wasn't selected in aptitude.. im wack
<eyequeue> fsc:  knowing neiher, it's not a factor, heh
<fsc> eyequeue, then whatever one does the job better. try both i guess
<eyequeue> i wasn't sure if tcl or python was more resource-demanding, or slower., or something
<fsc> eyequeue, i know nothing about tcl, and know a little python so couldn't tell you
<eyequeue> since i can't really asses the quality of writing, not knowing either language, i waws going to choose bsaed on geraralities between the languages
<eyequeue> minus the typos
<fsc> eyequeue, the python script might have a chance of being maintained better just because of the popularity of the language.  i think ubuntu are big python supporters
<eyequeue> fsc:  okay great, that's enough to influence me :)
<fsc> eyequeue, i remember reading a while back on some ubuntu web page about how it's a semi-official ubuntu language...or something to that effect...they want to do a lot of python development.  which is great. i love python
<eyequeue> cool
<duckdown> booya xorg works :D
<eyequeue> it may end up being a factor in finally getting me to learn a bit of python
<fsc> duckdown, cool. what drivers? and what kind of hassle was it. i just upgraded to hoary last night, but not sure about upgrading to xorg
<eyequeue> fsc:  are there any python newbie sites you recommend after your experiences?
<duckdown> fsc- surprisngly array4 was an absolute breeze
<duckdown> im using the stock nv driver too
<duckdown> only holdup was me overlooking something in aptitude :] 
<snowblink> eyequeue: diveintopython is good - you can apt get it
<fsc> eyequeue, goto python.org. tons of newbie stuff. i'm a newbie too. i'm reading a python book right now
<fsc> eyequeue, newbie to python but not C/C++/Java/C#
<eyequeue> snowblink, fsc: thanks
<cthulfuego> fsc: Xorg works fine, but don't expect to be using transparency on a non-nvidia card or with DRI enabled.
<fsc> cthulfuego, then forget about me. i've got ati
<cthulfuego> fsc: It's run, but transparency will be *slow*
<fsc> cthulfuego, so is ATI drivers and xorg working?
<jason___> eyequeue: http://www.techbooksforfree.com/
<duckdown> the transparency i had before i formatted was smooth as hell
<cthulfuego> fsc: My Radeon U1 (laptop) runs in DRI mode with Xorg.
<duckdown> but ive got a 6800gt
<fsc> cthulfuego, what's U1? I have a 9600 mobile pro
<eyequeue> jason___:  great!
<cthulfuego> fsc: No idea what it equates to.
<fsc> cthulfuego, usually ati goes something like starting with the 7xxx series and then the 9xxx series...9200, 9600, 9700, 9800
<cthulfuego> fsc: fglrx doesn't wotk for it though, so I *have* to use the free drivers.
<cthulfuego> IGP 320
<cthulfuego> fsc: Mine is integrated, yours is probably external.
<duckdown> can someone please show me the standard way to use make-kpkg to do my new kernel config? I'm confused by the man page a bit.. just sample syntax please
<duckdown> I don't want to mess it up
<cthulfuego> duckdown: make menuconfig; make-kpkg clean; make-kpkg --revision myhostname.1 kernel-image
<duckdown> what about the initrd option? i see all the current images in /boot have matching initrds
<cthulfuego> duckdown: Did you configure your kernel for initrd or did you say 'Y' to IDE and root fs support?
<duckdown> Err, there may be a good chance i picked both.. I know I picked initrd built in I believe
<cthulfuego> duckdown: No, it's one OR the other.
<duckdown> OK let me double check.. Sorry..
<cthulfuego> duckdown: If support for i/o and rootfs is built-in, you don't need initrd.
<cthulfuego> it'll say <*> or <M>
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey guys, is it possible to mount BIN images?
<randabis> no
<randabis> convert it to iso
<cthulfuego> DeepSpaceAnt: After you convert 'em to ISO,
<DeepSpaceAnt> ah
<DeepSpaceAnt> what prog do i use for that?
<cthulfuego> bchunk
<randabis> yep bchunk will do the trick
<randabis> make sure you have the cue files
<DeepSpaceAnt> ty
<cthulfuego> if not, and they're data images, just use $EDITOR to create a cue file.
<DeepSpaceAnt> i have 'em
<DeepSpaceAnt> wow bchunk is pretty fast
<cthulfuego> No reason it shouldn't be.
<cthulfuego> Opening and closing a 600Mb file isn't *that* cpu intensive.
<randabis> hehe
<randabis> my cpu is having fun emerging 452 ebuilds lol
<farruinn> emerge sure seems reminiscent of the ports system, is there a connection?
* cthulfuego enabled the gentoo-keyword autoblocker
<randabis> yes
<farruinn> so basically 'emerge' is 'port' for linux?
<randabis> portage is heavily based on ports
<randabis> it's portage, not emerge :p
<duckdown> cthulfuego: does that make kpkg command cover the modules also? and will it put the image in /boot ?
<farruinn> randabis: eh, whatever, never used gentoo ;)
<randabis> hehe s'ok
<randabis> I used to use it a lot...stopped for a while, got into ubuntu..now I'm back on gentoo..dual booting with ubuntu
<randabis> thinking about removing ubuntu completely though...I'll still keep it on my laptop and my sister's computer though
<cthulfuego> duckdown: No, it won't install the file is created. You need to run 'dpkg -i kernel-image-foo.deb' (created in the parent directory). It also processes KERNEL modules, but not 3rd party modules.
<regeya> well, portage purports to be a next-generation ports system...the code for portage is, um, interesting
<randabis> heh
<duckdown> cthulfuego: thanks.. im in the process of compiling right now
<randabis> I wouldn't know...I'm not a programmer...yet...
<delltony> has anyone put a ubuntuguide.org mirror up yet?
<randabis> there should be a few up already
<delltony> and they can be found where?
<regeya> I've had this thought about up-to-date packages on ubuntu, and how to keep from clobbering the existing system, or its package database...I'm wondering, though, if doing a Fink-style system using Portage as a basis is like fixing a loose nail with a tactical nuke
<randabis> hah
<randabis> delltony, tried google?
<regeya> got to thinking about that when I realized that warty's windowmaker package is over 2 years old
<randabis> haha that's pretty bad
<delltony> yeah i did but will try again
<membreya> what is it with hoary and updating gnome :|
<zenrox> membreya,  what do you mean
<membreya> (meaning trash/ recent documents/ etc/ et al, don't update unless you kill gnome-panels
<regeya> I value a stable OS, but dang, this version of windowmaker is over 2 years old!
<regeya> granted the latest release was during the current warty cycle, but still
<zenrox> hoary is constantly updating
<randabis> hoary's gnome updates have been funky lately
<randabis> debian menu randomly coming back, etc
<seacyd> Does anybody know where to configure the Epiphany switch "work offline"? Its always on when I restart Epiphany.
<membreya> i mean icons etc...try deleting your recent documents lest
<membreya> it's weird
<membreya> and my synaptic isn't remembering when I untick the box for "show the welcome message every time"
<membreya> ....AND they took away the wireless icon in the gnome applets :\
<membreya> just when I get wireless working lol
<zenrox> its all ways being fixedx
<zenrox> just give it time thats the point of using a devel os
<zenrox> like hoary
<zenrox> you find the probs
<membreya> spose it is pre-release..it's like bitching about using windows64
<zenrox> yep
<randabis> heh
* regeya gets ready to fire up checkinstall...heh
<randabis> I just didn't like the debian menu coming back out of no where :p
<zenrox> lol
<randabis> jdub gave me a fix...remove menus-xdg
<randabis> but that seems like something I shouldn't have to do :/
<farruinn> but then you don'thave the menu in windowmaker, blackbox, etc... right?
<farruinn> is menus-xdg installed by default in hoary? it's not in warty
<farruinn> menu-xdg*
<randabis> yeah
<membreya> who's running warty here? :P
<randabis> I "think"
<randabis> I only ran warty a couple of days
<farruinn> heh, I prefer a less exciting, more usable environment =)
<zenrox> me too
<spinifex> hey, I just downloaded the k3d package and I can't get it to rotate the viewport
<zenrox> i was like randabis
<regeya> I'm running warty. :-P
<spinifex> the tutorial does it, and moves it around, but I try and right-click on it and nothing happens..
<zenrox> i want the newest os cutting edge woth stability
<membreya> regeya: then let us know..is menus-xdg installed ?:P
<zenrox> and hoary give that to me
<randabis> but like I said, ubuntu's probably going to die on this machine soon
<membreya> very true spinifex ..it just has a few "quirks"
<spinifex> um..  but this 'quirk' makes it unusable.  How do I rotate?
<membreya> sorry .. I meant zenrox ...damnit I'm tired
<membreya> and I still have to go out
<zenrox> lol
* membreya mumbles and grumbles at valentines day
<farruinn> heheh, what is k3d?
<spinifex> 3d rendering program
<regeya> I do not have menus-xdg installed.  so?
<randabis> that means menu-xdg must be a hoary thing
<randabis> cause I don't ever remember installing that
<randabis> and it was on my system
<membreya> we were just curies as to if it was installed by default in warty
<membreya> randabis: it wasn't installed on my hoary :|
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> it must have just randomly installed itself
<Bicchi> Ubuntu Vs Gentoo. for AMD64. which one and why?
<randabis> either is good
<randabis> ubuntu is you want a working system faster
<membreya> ubuntu has a pretty installation ;)
<regeya> ubuntu if you're not a control freak and want your system working now, gentoo if you are a control freak ;-)
<randabis> gentoo if you're a powertweaker and like complete control of everything you instal, etc
<Bicchi> how about speed can is ubuntu as fast as gentoo
<randabis> ubuntu is a bit slower imho, but not drastically
<randabis> don't know how your mileage would be on amd64 though
<Bicchi> does ubuntu have emerge or a similar update manager.
<randabis> ubuntu is debian-based
<randabis> it uses apt
<farruinn> dpkg technically ;)
<regeya> well, randabis, if you tune your fs, install and configure prelink, you'll be close to gentoo speeds, though ymmv
<randabis> apt is on par with portage
<membreya> can I mount my ntfs to allow writes?
<randabis> regeya, did all that. :) gentoo's still faster
<Bicchi> why is ubuntu only 1 cd and mandrake, fedora, etc, 3 cds.
<membreya> linux is on a 10gb partition and the files I want to write to are 30+gb
<zenrox> ubuntus cd gets most of its soft from the web
<randabis> Bicchi, because only a basic desktop is on the cd
<randabis> if you want the entire library of ubuntu packages you have to enable universe in sources.list
<spinifex> oh whoops, I think the reason I couldn't mess with it is because it's doing the tutorial.  nm
<Bicchi> how about that live cd. should that give me a good demo of what ubuntu can do.
<randabis> sure
<zenrox> Bicchi, yep
<randabis> I recommend using the latest hoary live cd though
<regeya> randabis: I'd evaluate what stuff you've got running in the background, then.  or maybe the fact that I was compiling everything for a small-cache processor on gentoo and only one compiler flag (-Os) had something to do with my gentoo system's slowness :-)
<randabis> it pwns the warty live cd
<randabis> regeya I have several cflags and even some ldflags
<sege> i upgraded to hoary yesterday, gnome stopped working and kde started so i'm happy =)
<regeya> heh
<farruinn> lol, never heard someone say they were happy something stopped working
<Bicchi> lets say i would like to do things like update the kernel, is it as easy as with gentoo using emerge. i know its based on debian as someone said early.
<membreya> hey...noone answered my question :P
<randabis> Bicchi, yes...you'd just apt-get a new kernel image
<randabis> you also have the option of rolling your own kernel
<randabis> you'd do it the debian way
<randabis> or the standard way if you wish
<randabis> debian way is a bit easier though
<regeya> farruinn, some people like kde. *shrug* I don't like some of the unresolved konq fs-view bugs, but it's fast these days.
<Bicchi> sorry, no experience with debian. can you explain how easy.
<randabis> I might give the kde 3.4 beta a try...damn that compile would hurt though
<sege> i just cant stand gnome, dont know why.
<randabis> Bicchi, http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm explains it pretty well
<Bicchi> way this thing does not come with kde ?
<jdub> guys, gentoo and desktop arguments are off topic here thanks
<jdub> Bicchi: ubuntu doesn't support kde; there will be a kubuntu release soon, which will
<randabis> Bicchi, not by default...
<Bicchi> i guess i will wait
<randabis> Bicchi, you can get kde in current ubuntu if you want
<randabis> warty has 3.2 in universe
<randabis> hoary has 3.3.2 in universe
<regeya> indeed
<regeya> unsupported, but they're there :-P
<randabis> I think you should give ubuntu's gnome a try though...it pwns every other distro's gnome
<Bicchi> i have allways like kde better.
<membreya> can I mount my ntfs to allow writes?
<regeya> Bicchi, I do too, for the most part, though right now I'm running WM + some gnome stuff.  Ubuntu is geared more toward GNOME use, though.  As jdub said, kubuntu will address that
<Bicchi> membreya: i do not think linux kernel supports that, then again, i am new here.
* regeya looks forward to a decent desktop distro with a relatively unmolested kde
<DeepSpaceAnt> Anyone know where i can find help on how to install hl2 using cedega?
<regeya> #cedega
<randabis> membreya, you can only do that under some circumstances
<randabis> there is a driver out there for linux that will let you write to ntfs
<membreya> damnit...guess once I get tv-out working I will just dump my windows partition
<randabis> it uses the windows driver
<eyequeue> membreya:  can you, yes, should you, no
<membreya> who here has a xorg.conf file for an nvidia that uses tv-out? :P
<Bicchi> membreya: convert ntfs to fat32, problem solved.
<randabis> remove windows? excellent :p
<membreya> you're a clever one Bicchi :)
<eyequeue> membreya:  allegedly there's a thrid-party util that allows safer]  ntfs writes
<randabis> yeah it exists...I can't remember the name of it
<eyequeue> randabis:  membreya: www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<randabis> yeah that's it
<randabis> I have no use for it myself
<Bicchi> anyone running ubuntu on an amd64, how would you rate it. how advance is ubuntu in 64 bit computing. i mean how much software has been converted to support this platform.
<membreya> I think I'll just follow Bicchi's advice and convert the partition back to FAT32
<Bicchi> membreya: partition magic does a wonderfull job at it.
<membreya> will just use the command prompt :)
<Bicchi> defrag first, them backup
<membreya> partition is always 0% fragged :)
<membreya> I have 40gb of music vids and 30gb of TV eps...won't cry if I lose it ;)
<Bicchi> does ubuntu come with a disk partitioning tool.
<membreya> qpart
<Bicchi> built into the installation that is
<Bicchi> like mandrake
<membreya> oh..no
<farruinn> um, yes
<farruinn> parted
<membreya> that's what I meant farruinn :)
<membreya> remember
<membreya> <-- newbie
<farruinn> oh, I see what you were saying, it's not like mandrakes?
<membreya> after 5 years away from *nix I'm shocked I can remember ls
<randabis> Bicchi, the ubuntu installer cannot resize partitions if that is what you are wanting
<Bicchi> yes, thats what i meant.
<randabis> it can create partitions though
<randabis> you could just use a gentoo live cd or something and use parted
<randabis> or knoppix and qtparted...pick zee poison
<membreya> someone here *has* to be using tv out :P >:(
<farruinn> I thought that parted was the paritioner on the ubuntu installer?
<randabis> it probably is, but I have yet to find a way to resize with it
<randabis> in the ubuntu installer anyway
<membreya> cant you just use fdisk randabis ?
<membreya> ie change the start and end cylinder
<randabis> parted does the same thing
<randabis> so yeah
<membreya> :)
<membreya> w00t
* membreya semi-answered a question
* membreya gives himself a gold star
<jason__> I've upgraded to Hoary but cannot find any kernels (kernel-image-2.6.8-2-686 specifically needed by kernel-image-2.6-686).  I've replaced my sources.list (contains main, universe, multiverse, security all for hoary), ran apt-get update, but still don't see the kernel packages.. any clue?
<duckdown> How can I get the VGA font for X? my terminals writing is TINY at 1600x1200
<duckdown> imagine when i put it to 2048x1536
<eyequeue> jason__:  try 2.6.10 in hoary?
<membreya> jason__: did you try getting "headers"
<membreya> do an apt-cache search
<jason__> eyequeue: Don't see that one either..
<hikaru79> I installed KDE and it came with about 60 or 70 games, and I don't need ANY of them, is there a nice easy way to get rid of them at once without manually uninstalling them seperatly?
<cthulfuego> duckdown: Uh, just pick a new font for your terms OR run it in a resolution you can read.
<jason__> membreya: I did an apt-cache search, just see the kernel-tree, no precompiled images (and only the wrapper for kernel-2.6-686)
<eyequeue> jason__:  linux-image-2.6-10*
<jason__> ohh
<jason__> its linux-image?
<mpq> I want more input
<jason__> nm
<jason__> gotcha.. thanks!
<mpq> someone suggested using rubbing alcohol to get rid of the sharpie marks
<mpq> do you think this would work?
<duckdown> cthulfuego: How can I see what my selections are though.. I used to just add -fn vga to the end of my xterm command
<tezza> how much mb's you guys reckon it will be to upgrade to hoary from warty?
<eyequeue> jason__:  i think i found ubunto preferred s/kernel-/linux-/ as compared with debian
<jason__> eyequeue: So is kernel-image being deprecated?  Or is this until hoary becomes final that its linux-image?
<jason__> eyequeue: I see.. thanks!
<Bicchi> when installing ubuntu, does it detects a windows partition and creates a boot option in lilo? This is for a dual boot option.
<jason__> Bicchi, yup
<jason__> Bicchi, did for me, grub found it and added it automatically
<membreya> Bicchi: if you're running hoary :)
<mlambie> does anyone know what command you use to delete a mailman list?
<eyequeue> jason__:  i think the kernel- designation *might* refer to "not tweaked for ubuntu compatibility yet"
<membreya> warty didnt
<mlambie> i used "sudo newlist blah" to make a new list, and now i want to delete it
<jason__> membreya, I just installed yesterday (Warty at first, then updated to Hoary through the sources.list) and it found my XP partition
<membreya> warty ...or moreso its build of grub didn't automatically allocate windowsxp in the menu
<membreya> but hoary did
<jason__> hmm
<cthulfuego> duckdown: Set a font via .Xdefaults or .Xresources, then merge 'em.
<cthulfuego> duckdown: I have: UXTerm*VT100.faceName: monotype.com
<mpq> should I upgrade to hoary?
<membreya> cmon..doesn't ANYONE here venture as far as to use tv-out?
<jason__> membreya, does it obtain the latest grub through net or does it come on the CD?
<cthulfuego> membreya: If you need to ask: No.
<cthulfuego> Eh, mpq too.
<membreya> jason__: this was using it about a week and a half ago..installing it off an iso image
<cthulfuego> membreya: TVs are shit for displaying desktops.
<membreya> cthulfuego: but great for watching movies on
<jason__> eyequeue, what exactly is the hoary-updates apt source for?  I've added it but I keep getting 404 not found errors..
<membreya> th out on a desktop is good if you have a 100hz tv
<membreya> th = tv
<jason__> membreya,  oh okay, I downloaded the image yesterday and it seems to have an updated grub (or whatever needed to find XP)
<eyequeue> jason__:  sorry, i'm not sure.  i imagine though it's for post-april usage, things updated since hoary was released
<heliolit1> argh... i was just about to goto bed after installing the ATI video card driver on this Dell Optiplex I set up for my school classroom... but now Gnome won't start... I followed the directions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 which has worked in the past for me can anyone lend me a hand?  I need to revert what I did, but am unsure...
<cthulfuego> membreya: Yes, so you burn your movies to DVD and watch 'em on the DVD player.
<membreya> cthulfuego: i love using tv out to watch lost...up to episode 15 :)
<jason__> eyequeue, i see..
<membreya> cthulfuego: that's 30 mins of my time wasted ;)
<cthulfuego> membreya: Tsssk.
<membreya> ;)
<jason__> I like how Ubuntu adds memtest86 automatically
* cthulfuego needs to check Point Pleasant
<membreya> all the people at work ask me what happens next in Lost :\
<cthulfuego> membreya: Did you tell them they find a Minbari Colony?
<membreya> haha :P
<membreya> they think the polar bears are from a zoo :| I'm like wtf?!
<membreya> episode 15 and I still don't know..there's only 23 eps in the first series
<membreya> damn america hurry up and screen them
<membreya> and stop taking hiatuses
<membreya> errr spelling?
<cthulfuego> You can at least fetch 16
<membreya> 15 only screened this week cthulfuego :)
<heliolit1>  1. sudo apt-get install linux-686
<heliolit1>  2. sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<heliolit1>  3. echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<heliolit1>  4. sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx  5. sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<heliolit1>  after rebooting gnome will NOT load...
<heliolit1> help please
<cthulfuego> membreya: Oh, whoops.. no. 15 is the latest.
<cthulfuego> Though screening isn't a prerequisite for downloading.
<heliolit1> didn't mean to spam channel with multiple lines, I'm just trying to get this system setup for tomorrow in a 2nd grade classroom... i just killed gnome )=
<tezza> how much mb's you guys reckon it will be to upgrade to hoary from warty?
<cthulfuego> tezza: Yes.
<Tsjoklat> 379
<Tsjoklat> without openoffixe tezza
<tezza> ok cool
<cthulfuego> tezza: In between 0 and 2GB, depending on if you actually installed any software,
<membreya> anyone know how to mount a network drive at boot ?
<membreya> I followed the "unofficial guide" however it errors out
<julio> :-)
<Xappe> good morning ppl
<eskilo> anyone know of a crt hdtv that can act like a monitor?
<eyequeue> membreya:  192.168.0.1:/path/to/mount /mountpoint nfs    rsize=8192,wsize=8192,intr,retry=5,soft 0 0
<eskilo> i figure i'll just skip buying a new monitor and kill two birds with one stone.
<eyequeue> membreya:  in /etc/fstab
<julio> does $sudo lsmod usbcore, load that module?
<eyequeue> julio:  insmod "inserts" it, lsmod "lists" it
<julio> crap....'cause i'm wondering what's messing up my usb connection with my digital camera.
<julio> it WAS working.
<membreya> lol WAY different to what the guide has
<membreya> it has //Wendys-PC/MP3s     /media/remotemp3s  smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials       0       0
<eyequeue> membreya:  that seems to be some samba crap
<devo> hi.  is the hoary hedgehog distro available as a beta .iso for download and testing?
<devo> URL?
<Xappe> devo, check topic
<eyequeue> membreya:  what i posted was for a network fs
<devo> xappe: thanks!
<eyequeue> membreya:  compltely different protocols.  which did you need?
<membreya> I have a share directory on the gf's computer so //192.168.0.4/MP3s and I want it to automount at startup
<membreya> oh god.. I just about typed "at windows boot"
<eyequeue> membreya:  "share" means what?
<membreya> a shared directory
<eyequeue> membreya:  is this using the Network File System?
<eyequeue> membreya:  you mentioned windows, so perhaps it's not
<eyequeue> membreya:  nfs is typically used to export from one *nix machine to another
<membreya> it's using SMB
<eyequeue> membreya:  okay, i've never touched any of that, no clue what to tell you other than point you to the docs you said didn't work
<membreya> i can access it if I go to Places > Connect to Server...and select Windows Share
<eyequeue> membreya:  for future reference though, it would probably save some confusion if specify when you mean ms-based things
<membreya> sorry :(
<duckdown> umm, i installed eterm through synaptic, but there is no eterm binary.. i did a find / |grep bin/eterm and nothing comes up
* membreya runs away with his tail between his legs
<eyequeue> membreya:  not a problem, just that we were talking about two entirely different protocols :)
<duckdown> that might be a broken download
<eyequeue> membreya:  just looking at what you pasted, it seems to have some "credentials" in *root*'s home directory!  yet ubuntu doesn't typically use root ... could this be the problem?
<zenrox> eyequeue,  nope
<eyequeue> membreya:  again, i know nothing of smb
<zenrox> my .crenditals is in root and it works great
<fsc> hmm. how do i tell python which wxpython site-package to use? i'm having problems with a wrong version being imported and have multiple versions of wxPython
<zenrox> membreya,  up case or lower case letters makes a difference
<eyequeue> zenrox:  does his fstab line look correct to you?
<zenrox> yes
<zenrox> but id ues the ip is its a static network
<membreya> I made sure everything is case sensitive zenrox :)
<zenrox> dija make the dir for it to mount in
<membreya> yup :)
<membreya> and I can mount is as I said if I use the gnome interface
<membreya> but if I go to console and type mount it's not there >:(
<membreya> so I can't see what it's doing
<zenrox> or do a sudo mount -a
<zenrox> and type in your user password
<membreya> ya doing a sudo mount -a anytime I change the fstab
<zenrox> yep
<membreya> and I disabled the password..it erks me
<zenrox> that will mount or remount any thang in the fstab that is mountable
<membreya> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.0.4/MP3s,
<membreya>        missing codepage or other error
<membreya>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<membreya>        dmesg | tail  or so
<membreya> hmmmmm will take out mp3s
<eyequeue> anything lacking a noauto, i believe
<zenrox> /Wendys-PC/MP3s     /media/remotemp3s  smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,defaults       0       0
<alka_trash> I just switch to thunderbird for email
<zenrox> err //Wendys-PC/MP3s     /media/remotemp3s  smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,defaults       0       0
<zenrox> or better yet read www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> that will tell you how to do it step by tep
<zenrox> step
<membreya> zenrox: that's where I got the info from ;)
<membreya> and nope ..the defaults made no difference
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> try putting in the ip that is assined to that pc
<membreya> done ..IP...netbios name
<nomasteryoda> no, try this.. make another share on her system with only text files or something with simple file names... then it might mount
<eyequeue> is this double-slash syntax correct?
<zenrox> yes
<eyequeue> and if you change to by-ip, sould you remove the double-slash from the front?
<nomasteryoda> reference to codepage errors ... looks like a non -usascii code error
<zenrox> nomasteryoda,  that dont make any deference
<nomasteryoda> ok
<zenrox> membreya,  do you have smbfs installed
<membreya> i can access it in gnome ;)
<membreya> dmesg | tail gives me smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<eyequeue> zenrox:  he said it worked from gnome ??? which also implies to remote end is properly configured, which i'd wondered at one point
<membreya> i hate me
<membreya> i hate me i hate me i hate me
<membreya> smbfs : command not found
<zenrox> eyequeue,  gnome has a smbfs built in to it
<eyequeue> ah
<zenrox> cmd line needs smbfs
<zenrox> or the mount clients
<membreya> zenrox: i apologise for the trouble
<membreya> sudo apt-get install smbfs fixed it
<zenrox> on no its ok
<zenrox> oh no
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> easy as pie
<nomasteryoda> wow
<zenrox> its allways the last thang on the list
<ryan_> are there any free virtual machine apps?
<membreya> too many years of windows has made me "if the gui works then it must be fine" psychi
<nomasteryoda> qemu
<zenrox> lol
<nomasteryoda> ryan_, qemu works pretty good ...
<membreya> -e +e even
<zenrox> membreya,  i had the smae prob
<membreya> now to get tv out and I will delete windows
<membreya> ...oh and after I convert my ntfs to fat so i can write it
<zenrox> lol
<membreya> back soon
<nomasteryoda> qemu, you can download even ubuntu.img file and a ppc img
<Xappe> hmm, can I use mounted isos as fake cd:s in cedega somehow?
<zenrox> my next big project will be to get my second montor working on another nividia vid card
<nomasteryoda> zenrox, nice
<zenrox> ya
<ryan_> qemu work well running winxp ?
<nomasteryoda> i have one dualhead card at work
<nomasteryoda> qemu, with enough ram
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> i made one with xp
<nomasteryoda> there are gui frontends there too
<zenrox> my fx5200 pci has 2 outputs one svideo on dvi out
<nomasteryoda> to make it similar to vmware
<zenrox> other vid card = tnt2 one montor out
<zenrox> can also use my onborrd vid for a 3 montor
<nomasteryoda> qemu even works on windows
<nomasteryoda> cool
<zenrox> just got to edit the xorg.conf right
<nomasteryoda> i got a nice 256mb nvidia dualhead for home
<nomasteryoda> plays doom3 quite well
<nomasteryoda> and bzflag
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> and have the nvidia drivers..
<zenrox> my pci fx5200 does realy well playing nwn gold + hotu
<zenrox> and i have the nvidia drivers too
<nomasteryoda> zenrox, good directions on the nvidia site
<Xappe> how do I convert bin/cue pairs to .iso?
<zenrox> i followed the ones on the wiki
<zenrox> even easer
<zenrox> bchunk
<nomasteryoda> Xappe, download bin2iso
<membreya> no go on tv out :'(
<nomasteryoda> works well
<zenrox> Xappe, bchunk
<Xappe> nomasteryoda, thnx
<nomasteryoda> np
<Xappe> zenrox, thnx
<Xappe> cause you can't mount bin/cue, right?
<zenrox> membreya,  you got to edit your xserv config file to put to the tv out put port and add the tv as a montor
<zenrox> and edit a few other thangs too
<zenrox> membreya,  its a pain in the butt
<membreya> can I send you my xorg.conf?
<Cam-> can i get true transperancy on gnome 2.9.91 hoary with xorg + fglrx?
<zenrox> membreya,  i havent even figured out mine yet
<nomasteryoda> hey, i got me some nice stickers from linuxmall and covered my windows key.
<nomasteryoda> love having tux there
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> i just blacked mine out
<nomasteryoda> zenrox, my lug site has a pretty good page on the nvidia config
<nomasteryoda> mgalug.org
<zenrox> ill check it out
<nomasteryoda> look in the /books/suse
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> i use the full width as one screen
<nomasteryoda> awes people at work who only use winders
<nomasteryoda> esp the movies full screen like that
<zenrox> i dont see it
<nomasteryoda> ok let me find the link
<membreya> nor I zenrox and I'm keen to get tv out ...windowz must die
<membreya> I don't play games anymore..
<nomasteryoda> http://mgalug.org/nvidia/howto
<membreya> lol got an amd64 3200+ to crunch seti
<nomasteryoda> i thought it was crossref'd in suse book , but guess not.. it's late
<nomasteryoda> time to sleep.
<zenrox> nite
<nomasteryoda> nt
<membreya> nite
<Xappe> hmm, how can I mount an iso image so that cvscedega thinks it's a cd? is that possible at all?
<nomasteryoda> zenrox, sry.. i guess that post was wiped... will have to do repost tomorrow
<duckdown> synaptic installation of eterm or apt-get installing eterm does not work!
<duckdown> it does everything supposedly error free
<duckdown> but its nowhere to be found
<spinifex> Oh yeah, someone wanted to know how my TabletPC (tmc302xmi) was working with ubuntu.  Well it's working great!  Pressure sensitive even
<zenrox> ok
<zenrox> ya that one was on how to install the drivers
<spinifex> and it was pretty easy to set up too.  Hmm, haven't gotten the eraser to work right yet though
<membreya> trying again :|
<membreya> still no joy on tv out
<membreya> hmmm maybe to pass the time I will go convert my NTFS...will come back crying if I lose anything (and no I can't backup, it's 90gb)
<mebaran151> Anybody know anything about ALSA
<mebaran151> my ALSA is being most confouding
<mebaran151> anybody?
<Cam-> does anyone know if you can get composite working with fglrx?
<mebaran151> ALSA
<eyequeue> i have sound myself
<eyequeue> no
<mebaran151> well
<mebaran151> you ahve any idea
<mebaran151> My Mixer and modules look fine
<mebaran151> but my ALSA makes no sound
<mebaran151> I have an emu10k1
<mebaran151> and just installed from array 4
<mebaran151> any ideas
<eyequeue> no
<mpq> is it a good idea to upgrade to hoary right now?
<Neil3> i personally am going to wait till the final release
<zenrox> i am all ready running it
<zenrox> and dont have a prob
<sanmarcos> where can I find a web repository like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> archive.ubuntu.org ?
<Tsjoklat> mpq upgrading from warty to hoary is tricky.. it is that you know that
<eyequeue> s/org/com/
<sanmarcos> eyequeue: thanks
<Neil3> what i am doing to get newer packages though is using the backports repository
<Neil3> and so far so stable :)
<mebaran151> ALSA
<Tsjoklat> using backports will cause you a lot of grief when you finally do upgrade to Hoary Neil3
<Tsjoklat> hey pitti :)
<pitti> Tsjoklat: hi, how are you
<Tsjoklat> pitti very well thanks.. and you?
<pitti> fine, thanks
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Neil3> Tsjoklat, not for me ;) I'm going to be doing a clean install of hoary
<rose> #Mandrake
<Tsjoklat> Neil3, wise decision :)
<Neil3> i always do it that way when a new version of the distro comes out
<Neil3> just copy the home dir and boom
<Tsjoklat> yes Neil3 but not many people know the dangers of using the backports rep.. should be a warning of some sort from Ubuntu's side I think
<Neil3> ah
<Neil3> those dangers are only concerned with upgrading to hoary though?
<membreya> lol did a convert on my windows drive to make it FAT32...now it reads as only 24gb :|
<Tsjoklat> Neil3, yes for as far I know of...
<Neil3> ok
<Neil3> because they seem to be fine in terms of how they are working and stability
<Tsjoklat> Neil3, they work fine.. for warty but when one wants to upgrade to Hoary is when you can stumble on problems... I also find that upgrading from warty is not a very good process
* Neil3 nods
<Neil3> hit and miss with any distro as far as i can tell
<Tsjoklat> for some odd reason a dist-upgrade does not install ubuntu-base nor ubuntu-desktop
<Neil3> from my experience with fedora i just see a lot of people having problems in the forums with it
<Tsjoklat> which is in my opinion essential
<Neil3> hmm
<Neil3> well
<Tsjoklat> I tried four upgrades.. neither one did that.. had to do it manually.. luckily I know what to install but many don't.. I really hope Ubuntu picks up on this
<Neil3> that might be because someone would have modified their install and removed some packages in that group
<Tsjoklat> Neil3, no two of the machines were clean warty installs with nothing added/changed with a dist-upgrade
<Neil3> i'm sure they will address it, after all, hoary is beta :)
<Tsjoklat> Neil3, I know it is beta but nothing is mentioned on the wike/forums about it when they talk about upgrading from warty to hoary.. a big mis
<Neil3> ah
<Tsjoklat> but Hoary have been behaving good :)
<mebaran151> my Hoary wont let my ALSA work
<mebaran151> Array 4 AMD64
<mebaran151> it fixed Evolution
<mebaran151> but killed ALSA
<mebaran151> I dont have any luck
<Tsjoklat> my alsa config has vanished on hoary mebaran151
<mebaran151> alsa config?
<mebaran151> do you get sound
<mebaran151> ?
<Neil3> i had interesting alsa things going on in warty but thats more to do with the crappy ac97 on board sound i have
<Tsjoklat> yes mebaran151 the file that comes with alsa-utils.. it is still on the rig but can't be called with alsaconf
<Tsjoklat> mebaran151, I do have sound... apparently you have to get polyaudio.. it is something that Ubu is going/is using right now
<Neil3> oh yes
<Neil3> polypaudio
<Neil3> its a replacement for esd
<Neil3> as esd completely sucks
<Tsjoklat> not very clear for me... ppl say they get it when they do hoary but again, from warty to hoary it doesn't happen.. or it didn't for me
<Tsjoklat> so far the only snag has been libgnome2-perl
<Tsjoklat> for me
<Xappe> ok now I have a question. I want to mount an .iso somewhere without having root access...what should I do to make this happen? mount -o loop isofile mountpoint give an mount: only root can do that
<Tsjoklat> Xappe, ubuntuguide.org
<mebaran151> I put on polypaudio
<Tsjoklat> Xappe, is explained there
<mebaran151> how do I configure it then
<Xappe> Tsjoklat, ok
<Tsjoklat> mebaran151, you might want to see if something is posted on the wiki/forum.. I haven't touched it myself yet
<mebaran151> I dont think that is the problem though
<mebaran151> I did a little experiment
<mebaran151> on an older install where i totally destroyed alsa by hand
<mebaran151> OSS works fine
<mebaran151> it seems the alsamixer wont raise the volume right
<Xappe> Tsjoklat, hmm, no? the guide mount with root access (sudo)
<mebaran151> how do I search the wiki
<lifeless> fabbione: ping
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  there is a search box at the top of the page
<Tsjoklat> Xappe, it is in the guide..
<fabbione> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> fabbione: I'm trying to build a custom kernel with fuse as a module..
<lifeless> on boot, it fails to mount the root fs.
* fabbione isn't kernel maintainer anymore :-)
<mebaran151> eyeque
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> I am so stupid
<FourFingeredFred> heyyoo
<fabbione> lifeless: your initrd is not good
<lifeless> fabbione: who is now ?
<alka_trash> sorry to interrupt but check out this deal! http://www.buy.com//retail/product.asp?sku=10360126&dcaid=1688
<fabbione> lifeless: did you do a custom config?
<lifeless> fabbione: well, it looked good to me, I was thinking a missing cramfs patch.
<fabbione> lifeless: or even better.. why don't you just build the fuse module?
<alka_trash> not too shabby
<lifeless> copied the 2.6.10-2-686 config to .config
<lifeless> the fuse module, fails to load when built standalone
<fabbione> lifeless: with what error?
<fabbione> lifeless: btw we are up to 2.6.10-3-686
<lifeless> fabbione: I'll update and try with -3-
<fabbione> lifeless: if you can tell the source where you grab the fuse stuff i can check it for you
<mebaran151> nothing there
<lifeless> fabbione: aptitude install fuse-source
<lifeless> fabbione: and thanks!
<lifeless> btw, who is the maintainer I should be asking ? (I've done plenty of make-kpkg kernels before, this was mystifying me, which is why I'm seeking help :"))
<mebaran151> anybody ele having ALSA problems
<fabbione> *** Warning: "vfs_permission" [/usr/src/wartydevel/kernel/misc/modules/fuse/kernel/fuse.ko]  undefined!
<fabbione> lifeless: this is the problem
<fabbione> the maintainers are lamont, zul, T-bone + others.. as in the wiki pages
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> so, lamont - any chance of getting fuse in our standard kernel? I hear its in the mm tree...
<fabbione> lifeless: the module will fail even if compiled in
<fabbione> it's a missing symbol
<fabbione> but i am checking if it is easy to patch
<tweek_> is there a default place for .run files to extract and isntall?
<tweek_> install*
<eyequeue> tweek_:  ls /var/run/
<tweek_> ok
<tweek_> thankyou
<tweek_> is there a must read section so i dont have to come and bother everyone?
<zenrox> ya www.ubuntuguide.org
<tweek_> ok
<eyequeue> tweek_:  first, is that what you needed?  and for your second question, see the /topic for some urls
<tweek_> no i dont think so,i needed to find out hwere it extracted to to run it etc.
<zenrox> first off what was the run file
<eyequeue> tweek_:  what is it you want to run?
<tweek_> postal2_demo.run
<zenrox> it saved it at /usr/local/games
<eyequeue> tweek_:  'file postal2_demo.run' and tell us the output
<tweek_> in #flood
<zenrox> yes
<tweek_> one sec
<tweek_> @zenrox it isnt in /usr/local/games :(
<zenrox> dija run in as your user or root
<eyequeue> tweek_:  '/usr/bin/al2_demo.run' and tell us the output
<eyequeue> eek
<tweek_> k
<eyequeue> tweek_:  '/usr/bin/file postal2_demo.run' and tell us the output
<eyequeue> "what is this thing?"
<FourFingeredFred> anyone know how to set up wireless with ndiswrapper?
<zenrox> FourFingeredFred,  look in the wiki section on ubuntu's webpage
<tweek_> postal2_demo.run: Bourne shell script text executable
<zenrox> tweek_,  and you run it like ./postal2_demo.run
<FourFingeredFred> i have checked that out but im still not getting it to work
<eyequeue> tweek_:  if you trust it, then: "sh ./postal2_demo.run"
<tweek_> well i know how torun that file, but i dont know how to play it once it starts
<tweek_> i have no clue where to start it from
<zenrox> if you ran it as root then its in /usr/local/bin
<eyequeue> i would not recommend running as root
<zenrox> if you ran in as your user then its in /home/your_user_name/bin
<tweek_> ok
<tweek_> i think when i learn more linux :)
<tweek_> im going to make stfulinux for the nub <3
<qbert128> Does anyone know if Ubuntu amd64 is supposed to support Radeon Xpress 200 integrated gfx chip?
<Fordfan753> hi everyone...id like a little help if possible
<tweek_>  /usr/local/bin and /home/tweek/bin do not have anything related to postal2
<tweek_> actualy /home/tweek/bin isnt there
<Fordfan753> i just compiled latest version of fluxbox from source...but gdm doesnt load it as a session option on login..any ideas?
<eyequeue> tweek_:  if you like, 'mkdir /home/tweek/bin && sh ./postal2_demo.bin'
<tweek_> ok
<eyequeue> tweek_:  if you like, 'mkdir /home/tweek/bin && sh ./postal2_demo.run' rather
<tweek_> ok, "./postal2_demo.run" does this search for and execute anything named postal2_demo.run?
<eyequeue> but do read throuigh this script to be sure you trust it before blindly running it
<tweek_> i trust it,its a demo for a game
<Agrajag> no, ./postal2_demo.run runs a program in the current directory with that name, if and only if it has executable permissions set
<eyequeue> tweek_:  'sh ./postal2_demo.run" means "run the shell at /bin/sh on the file in the current directory named postal2_demo.run"
<tweek_> ok.
<tweek_> i really wish it came with a readme :(
<tweek_> im posting output in #flood
<eyequeue> i think they presume you will read the script with any text file viewer, such as "less postal2_demo.run" (it's only a shell script, so it's plain text)
<eyequeue> join #flood
<tweek_> plain text as in source?
<Shookaa> www.peoplesprimary.com/FreedomIsntFree
<eyequeue> it's a bash script, it's just letters and numbers and whitspace, basically
<tweek_> ah
<eyequeue> does it do what you expect?
<tweek_> i dont know what to expect,im guessing its the equall to a installer for windows
<Fordfan753> does anyone use or know how to configure fluxbox so it works through gdm?
<eyequeue> i have no experience with installers for windows, sorry
<tweek_> argh =(
<fabbione> lifeless: around?
<lifeless> yes
<tweek_> eyequeue: im hopeing it will put the files needed for me to play postal2 in the correct spots
<fabbione> lifeless: the kernel is ok. the fuse code is old. this patch will make it compile and load properly: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~fabbione/fuse.diff
<tweek_> but im guessing it wont
<eyequeue> just be careful you're not executing something you don't understand, some trojan
<fabbione> lifeless: but i need you to test if it will work properly afterwards
<lifeless> fabbione: you rock. I"ll play with it tongiht I hope.
<eyequeue> that's why i was ecouraging you to rea the script before running it
<tweek_> ok il read it
<fabbione> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> (here in London on a sprint... busy :))
<fabbione> lifeless: ENOPROB
<fabbione> i just want to know if it works
<fabbione> so that i can upload the fixed code
<Tsjoklat> sprinting in London is highly dangerous
<eyequeue> all the surveillance cameras?
<lifeless> ok.
<Tsjoklat> night all.. be good
<Adrenal> is it possible to get ubuntu on an xbox?
<sanmarcos> Adrenal: with work, yes, but why?
<Adrenal> friend was wondering
<Adrenal> computer person myself
<Adrenal> but its either this or debian, or fedora, gentoo or stuff
<Adrenal> i'm recommending this cos of the nice userbase(yes, i mean you guys) and ease of use
<sanmarcos> still, if you want ease of use, you wouldnt try to install linux on an xbox
<sanmarcos> see the linux on the xbox project
<Adrenal> i know, not easy
<Adrenal> he's prob getting a new comp anyway
<Adrenal> just wanted to know if it could be done
<sanmarcos> I run Ubuntu on a P3 500 with 190 ram, and 11 gb hard disk perfectly
<sanmarcos> it works amazing
<sanmarcos> ly
<Adrenal> yeh, pretty lite, espiecally with xfce
<sanmarcos> nope, I use gnome
<sanmarcos> and it works fine
<sanmarcos> that is my server
<sanmarcos> I run debian sid on my box
<Adrenal> awesomerific
<sanmarcos> gnome applets are a memory hog..
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> panel is fair big, but worth it
<blackomegax> does anyone have a CLUE how to get the ipw2200 1.0.1 drivers up and running?
<blackomegax> they refuse to build at all
<Adrenal> no, we've been researching but...its not pretty
<Adrenal> lost 5 men already
<Adrenal> BUT DAMMITALL IF WE WANT GET THEM INSTALLED
<sanmarcos> I did that long ago on a friends laptop
<blackomegax> is there a trick to using "make"?
<sanmarcos> what error are you getitng?
<eyequeue> blackomegax:  if you edit the Makefile, the leading whitespace on a line has to be a tab, not spaces
<blackomegax>  # make
<blackomegax> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/blackomegax/Desktop/ipw2200-1.0.1 MODVERDIR=/home/blackomegax/Desktop/ipw2200-1.0.1 modules
<blackomegax> make[1] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build'
<blackomegax> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<blackomegax> make[1] : Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build'
<eyequeue> that's the only trick i can think of
<blackomegax> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<tezza> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) <-- anyway to fix this?
<eyequeue> do you trust it suid root?
<FourFingeredFred> when i do ndiswrapper -l i get: net8180 invalid driver! although ive tried both the driver from the cd and the driver off the ndiswrapper listing
<blackomegax> is there an easy way to upgrade to hoary?
<eyequeue> tezza:  if so, sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmnt (or whatever the path is for it)
<randabis> define "easy"
<pybe> blackomegax: change all refs to warty in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary
<blackomegax> and then run apt-get?
<pybe> blackomegax: then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<blackomegax> wont dist-upgrade break it?
<pybe> blackomegax: worked for me
<blackomegax> is hoary stable as is?
<eyequeue> and then wait for april before running that command, hoping the bugs will be ironed out by then :)
<[sys] > you need dist-upgrade when upgrading to a new distribution
<randabis> define "stable"
<blackomegax> stable as in winxp stable ;)
<eyequeue> blackomegax:  many have complained just tonight even about how rocky the upgrade path is
<[sys] > randabis: define "define"
<randabis> uhh...
<pybe> blackomegax: if you want a stable system wait until its released
<randabis> I wouldn't call xp stable lol
<pybe> blackomegax: but it works really well for me
<blackomegax> xp isnt stable..thats what i mean
<pybe> blackomegax: but you will need to update alot to get the fixes as they are released
<blackomegax> as long as it works generally well with a few minor quirks that will be patched out
<randabis> [sys] ,  To state the precise meaning of (a word or sense of a word, for example).
<eyequeue> stable means unchanging
<randabis> right
<blackomegax> i mean it by uncrashing :)
<Jelte> hi there... i'm installing Ubuntu next to winxp, but during the base install it fails on telnet...  console 3 shows "No matching physical volumes found"  then some write errors.. anybody seen this before? I've installed ubuntu fine before, but then on the primary partition, not the second one...
<randabis> blackomegax, then hoary is stable
<ferris> jelte, install debian
<randabis> in eyequeue's defiinition, hoary is unstable
<Jelte> ferris, uh... but i quite like ubuntu ;-)
<blackomegax> yeah. i dont really care about constant patches as long as its up to date on the software end
<eyequeue> in that it is not suitable for housing horses ;)
<randabis> :p
<pybe> blackomegax: are you looking for an item specificaly?
<ferris> jelte, i was running it... but it was really slow ..... debian is way faster.... (not that ubuntu is bad, it is quite nice)
<blackomegax> just better support for my laptop's wireless (ipw2200)
<Jelte> does ubuntu allow for a network install?
<Jelte> rather than from cd?
<pybe> Jelte: yes
<Jelte> pybe: how do i do that?
<eyequeue> i wonder if blackomegax is actually interesting in backports.ubuntuforums.org ?
<pybe> Jelte: get the netinstall kernel and boot it
<blackomegax> hmm?
<eyequeue> s/ing/ed/
<tuppa_> hrm
<eyequeue> blackomegax:  pacakges backported from hoary, but compatible with warty
<tuppa_> it is possible to run every X programs with 75dpi fonts?
<blackomegax> cool. ill look at it
<tuppa_> apart from changing it in GNOME?
<Jelte> pybe: thanks... should i be able to find a netinstall kernel image on ubuntu's site?
<pybe> Jelte: trying to find where I got it from
<[sys] > randabis: makin joke
<[sys] > is the universe-repository safe to use? I know it's not supported, but is it stable?
<ferris> jelte, the biggest reason i left ubuntu, is that it would not run gnomesword.... so i wonder what other progs it will not run
<randabis> most things in universe work fine
<ferris> sys, i used it when i ran ubuntu
<Jelte> ferris: well i used ubuntu for quite some time without problems.. loved it... only reason i have to re-install it, was XP needed to go on the first partition
<pybe> Jelte: I think I might gave got it off the cd
<randabis> that are only nonsupported because they don't receive the security updates that are received by packages in supported repos
<Jelte> pybe: how d'you do that? ;-)
<ferris> jelte, i would have liked to have kept it, but it would not run some of the progs that i needed, but Debian runs them easily
<ferris> over all Ubuntu is great
<ferris> (I have a couple hundred cds, to give out)
<Jelte> ferris, i see
<randabis> ...
<randabis> why did you order that many cds...
<pybe> Jelte: I cant even find my cd now....
<eyequeue> order? or burn perhaps?
<FourFingeredFred> when i do ndiswrapper -l i get: net8180 invalid driver! although ive tried both the driver from the cd and the driver off the ndiswrapper listing
<ferris> let's just say me and M$ just don't get along  :^}
<Jelte> pybe: hehe... but did you end up with a debian system, or ubuntu?
<randabis> that's not the point
<pybe> Jelte: Ubuntu
<Jelte> pybe: hmm interesting
<ferris> i am using Debian
<randabis> there are people out there that are struggling to get their ubuntu cds because of people ordering 200 cds for no good reason
<ferris> I have a very good reason...
<randabis> "I hate ms" is not a good reason
<pybe> Jelte: I have no cd rom in my laptop so I ended up booting the net install kernel from my existing Fedora grub and it installed a full warty system
<ferris> that is not the reason...
<Jelte> pybe... dont s'pose you have a wee bit more detail on how to achieve that? ;-)
<eyequeue> if i didn't have good connectivity, i'd order one set, then use it to burn many evangelical cpoies from
<randabis> unless you are a distributor, I don't see any reason for needing that many cds
<Amaranth> 200 is a bit much
<eyequeue> i used to do isntallfests, it's handy to give them to cd to take home afterward
<Amaranth> i ordered 25 to hand out to people at the local LUG. 15 x86, 5 ppc, 5 AMD64
<randabis> that's acceptable
<eyequeue> but i haven't done installfests since ubuntu though
<randabis> 200 is wasteful and costs others to have to wait for their cds longer because you're hogging them all
<pybe> Jelte: I got the net install kernel (still trying to find where), booted my existing fedora install on the laptop. manualy edited /boot/grub/menu.lst to have an entry for the ubuntu net install kernel I had downloaded, rebooted and away whent the net install
<Amaranth> i wish i'd gotten one of those display boxes though :)
<id_ID> everybody, any body help me ??
<id_ID> i have download some site with wget
<Jelte> pybe: ah, the netinstall kernel will continue to install once its booted?
<id_ID> how to continue wget without start from beginning...??
<pybe> Jelte: ?
<ferris> randabis, i am distributing them
<randabis> ferris, obviously not very well if you still have hundreds laying around
<ferris> randabis, i recieved the shipment not long ago
<Amaranth> Jelte: basically it'll install a minimal system (how it works with debian) but from there you can run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get all the ubuntu goodness setup for you
<Jelte> pybe, never mind; i'm babbling ;-)   if you find out where that netinstall was that would be good... in the mean time it looks like a problem others have as well:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10423&page=2&pp=10
<randabis> in what method are you distributing? are you setting up a shop or something? If you truly have a legitimate use for 200 cds that's perfectly fine by me. I just know of quite a few people out there that did the same thing for no good reason
<ferris> oh, yeah, that sux. ... I have a shop
<fsc> wxPython is looking great in Hoary...finally gtk+2.x..woot
<randabis> okay then :)
<randabis> sorry for wringing your neck
<ferris> i am going to distribute off of my site as well
<ferris> lol
<ferris> np
<ferris> i totally hear you
<pybe> Jelte: so you have an existing linux install?
<pybe> Jelte: here you go found it ftp://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Jelte> pybe: excellent, thanks... no i dont have an existing linux install at the moment ;-(   i only have winxp on the first partition, and trying to get ubuntu on the second
<spinifex> how do I swap window managers without completely restarting?
<pybe> spinifex: log out
<randabis> log out, click session, choose your destiny
<Jelte> pybe: looks like i might have fixed the install problem....  using just one partition and making sure the ubuntu installer formats that partition prior to install seems to work (fingers crossed, just at 60% now)
<pybe> Jelte: great
<Jelte> if it works, i'll post up a (nother) reply to that thread... think ubuntu might want to change the error message, as it seems wrong (suggesting the cd is at fault)
<Jelte> yep, that fixed it... going to redo it now putting /home on another partition, but thanks for the link to the netinstall
<Jelte> see ya later
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<johns_> *hehe* one of my windows lusers tried ubuntu and wants it at home ;)
<vanston> hello, I would like to know how I can build my own ubuntu live CD. Is there an howto somewhere?
<Jimbob> vanston: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<CaRiBoO> use jigdo it's easy
<jdub> jigdo is unrelated to livecd building
<CaRiBoO> oh sorry, I read CD, not liveCD ...
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hello
<[dEvIL-bOy] > what website can i have a look to see if my laptop i supported
<funto> hi people...
<odyssey> hello funto
<funto> hello
<funto> 'va bien?
<funto> oups
<funto> sorry I thought it was french
<funto> does someone know how I could update my Firefox to 1.0 thanks to apt-get or Synaptic?
<funto> (under Ubuntu of course )
<odyssey> funto, you are using warty?
<siimo> funto: check warty-backports
<funto> yep Warty
<funto> because Hoary doesn't want to install (it fails when it tries to install GRUB)
<siimo> funto: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<funto> thx I look at that :)
<Kuril> I had similar issues with Hoary.  I ended up using Knoppix, mounting the hoary root partition, and running grub manually.
<Kuril> With the same options, no less, besides telling it where the images are...
<Kuril> beats me.
<funto> yep but I don't know how to run GRUB manually from Knoppix ^
<Xappe> funto, if you already have warty and WANT to run Hoary, why not dist-upgrade
<Xappe> ?
<funto> but when Hoary is out, I will be able to update my Warty to this non?
<AndyFitz> any hoary / ipod users here  ?
<nicolai_> hey.. wich games are good and free for ubuntu ?
<AndyFitz> I just got one and I'm wondering what is the best way to set this up
<AndyFitz> nicolai,    foobilliard,  abuse, crack-attack
<nicolai_> are they in 3d ?
<nicolai_> i have tried tuxracer and neverball
<AndyFitz> yeah but abuse isnt
<funto> foobillard
<AndyFitz> and yeah neverball is sweet
<odyssey> AndyFitz, yes ipod
<nicolai_> okay i will try those
<nicolai_> thx
<funto> but you need to install the nVidia drivers if you have an nVidia card first
<AndyFitz> odyssey,  how did you set it up.  I keep getting errors with gtkpod
<funto> otherwise you won't have hardware acceleration
<AndyFitz> I've already run and updated it on a mates windows machine with itunes.
<odyssey> AndyFitz, hal automounts it all you have to do is change the mount point in the prefrences to what is mounted as.
<odyssey> AndyFitz, if you put music on using gtkpod dont plug it into itunes again, apparently it deletes all the songs that it didnt put on
<AndyFitz> odyssey, yeah I've heard.  theres no risk ill be going near itunes :)
<AndyFitz> odyssey,  I can see it in the hal device manager.  but not where it is mounted... its not in /media  or /mnt
<odyssey> is there an icon of it on your desktop?
<AndyFitz> odyssey,  nope  I'm using hoary btw
<loxodonta> Can anyone help me with getting an audio composer of some kind?
<AndyFitz> loxodonta,  rosegarden4  and soundtracker are good
<loxodonta> Thanks a lot, I'll check them out :)
<AndyFitz> make sure its rosegarden4 .. the earlier versions  arent quite good at all
<loxodonta> Will do
<odyssey> hmmm i just plugged it in and hal automounts.. im using warty though.
<scoon> odyssey, iPod ?
<bborkk> I'm running Hoary and everything seems to be working fine except that movies don't play with sound.  When I was running Warty, this wasn't a problem.  Any suggestions?
<pepsi> why does gksudo lock up X when its asking for a password?  if you accidently do something that makes multiple instances of gksudo start up, after cancelling one of the password windows, the screen doesnt refresh because another gksudo is asking for a password, but you cant really tell since its just an undrawn space on the screen
<pepsi> so it makes it look like you're screwed
<odyssey> scoon, yes
* AndyFitz wonders what in hal has changed since warty
<CaRiBoO> I all !
<CaRiBoO> There is new to mirroir French ubuntu:  ftp://ftp.oleane.net/pub/ubuntu
<IRCMonkey_> can any one help? i want to install my modem D-link dfm-560e. where can i find a driver for it?
<minghua> I just got the mail about Ubuntu love day
<Guybrush|Numb> ?
<minghua> but where is this supposed to happen?  Is there a IRC channel or something?
<minghua> Guybrush: a mail sent to ubuntu-announce
<jdub> minghua: see the second email
<Guybrush|Numb> minghua: thanks, i should subscribe :)
<ups> jdub: forgot to mention freenode?
<IRCMonkey_> Help me please! iwant to find the driver for D-link dfm 560e.
<minghua> jdub: so you spent too much time on poems. :-)  Thanks.
<jdub> ups: oh well :)
<ups> :)
<ups> jdub: you're overwhelmed with love ;)
<funto> re
<funto> does somebody know how to mount FAT32 partitions under Ubuntu?
<pybe> mount -t vfat /dev/blah /mnt/blah
<minghua> funto: sudo mount -t fat <partition> <mount-point>
<funto> mount: fs type fat32 not supported by kernel
<funto> mount: fs type fat not supported by kernel
<pybe> heh
<minghua> funto: for more options read the man page of mount
<minghua> hmm
<ups> funto: use vfat ;)
<funto> I try vfat
<funto> hmm
<funto> curious
<funto> when I put vfat, mount accepts
<funto> no error message
<minghua> funto: my bad, should be vfat
<pybe> thats because vfat = fat32 fat = fat16
<funto> but when I browse the new directory, the files and the folders are the same
<minghua> pybe: I think fat16 is msdos not fat
<pybe> whatever vfat = fat32
<funto> ok
<funto> should I recompile the kernel (:S) ?
<minghua> funto: what do you mean by ``the same''?  same icon?
<pybe> IIRC you souldnt even need to tell mount the fstype it should be able to work it out itself
<funto> same icons yes
<funto> they all are considered as files
<funto> even the folders
<funto> and the type is unknown
<pybe> funto: thats a rights issue
<minghua> ah, i think i see
<minghua> try mount -t vfat -o uid=<your-username>
<funto> ok
<funto> I run this as funto or as root?
<minghua> umount it first
<minghua> run as sudo
<funto> ok
<id_ID> quit
<minghua> sudo mount -t vfat -u uid=funto <partition> <mount-point>
<funto> it tells me that the option -u is invalid :(
<funto> should I upgrade my mount?
<minghua> ah, typo again
<minghua> should be -o
<minghua> for option.  Sorry
<funto> ok
<funto> doesn't work either :(
<funto> it just prints me the usage
<pybe> funto: paste the exact line you typed here
<lupusBE> what library in gnome will read the .desktop files?
<lupusBE> what is in them I mean
<funto> funto@home:~ $ sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=funto
<pybe> funto: what about the device and mount point?
<pybe> sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=funto /dev/???? /mnt/????
<funto> .....
<funto> I'm stupid
<funto> :D
<funto> sorry
<funto> yeaaaaah
<funto> works
<funto> thanks a lot :):)
<funto> but I still haven't really understood...
<funto> the uid is the person I mount the disk for?
<minghua> funto: the problem is that fat32 doesn't really have a permission system
<minghua> the filesystem doesn't have a concept of ``owner''
<pybe> "sudo mount" tells it to run mount as root "-t vfat" tells mount the partition is going to be fat32 "-o uid=funto" tells mount to set funto as the owner "/dev/????" device to mount "/mnt/????" where to mount the device
<minghua> so when you mount it, the owner is the one who mount it by default
<funto> okay :)
<funto> thx
<minghua> and since you use ``sudo'', it belong to root
<minghua> if you need to let other users use it, you should use the umask= option
<minghua> or dmask= and fmask=
<minghua> as I said, read the man page of mount, very useful
<netdur> I'm trying to remove OOo, it says will remove ubuntu-desktop too, it is safe to remove?
<pybe> netdur: yes its just a meta package
<netdur> pybe: thanks
<funto> hmm...now if I want to create an icon in "My Computer"
<funto> which represent my /dev/sda1
<funto> how can I do that?
<funto> (and for it to be mounted at the beginning of the system)
<netdur> funto: add user to moute options
<netdur> mount*
<minghua> funto: to mount it at boot, add a line in /etc/fstab
<funto> ok
<funto> netdur: what do you mean by adding a user?
<netdur> funto: something like this should be fine "/dev/hdaX /mnt/hdaX auto user,auto,rw 0 0" where X put hd's partition number
<minghua> funto: netdur is talking about -o user, which let a user to mount and umount a partition (don't need to be root)
<funto> ok I see
<funto> netdur >> instead of the 1st "auto" I should put "vfat" no?
<funto> since my mount doesn't seem to be able to recognize the partition type...
<netdur> yes, if you know what your filesystem is
<funto> ok
<funto> sorry for my high number of questions but...is it possible to write to an NTFS partition from Ubuntu?
<Jimbob> funto: It's possible, but not at all recommended
<Jimbob> funto: Linux can only write to existing files, and cannot expand the size of those files.
<minghua> funto: I believe not with the default kernel
<netdur> funto: mount it with option "ro" instead of "rw"
<minghua> Jimbob: Is ubuntu kernel compiled with ntfs writing option?
<vijay> my network connection takes lot of time to start
<minghua> I've never tried
<funto> and "ro" means...?
<minghua> read-only
<netdur> read only
<linuxgod> best free OS for servers atm ?
<linuxgod> best free OS for servers atm ?
<linuxgod> best free OS for servers atm ?
<minghua> and rw for read & write
<linuxgod> i need comments
<linuxgod> ?
<vijay> my network connection takes lot of time to start
<Jimbob> minghua: I'm not sure.
<vijay> my network connection takes lot of time to start.....HELP
<minghua> vijay: please be more specific.  At boot? or you use ppp?
<vijay> i use adls
<vijay> pppoe
<vijay> at boot
<minghua> so it hang somewhere for a long time at boot?
<vijay> i guess
<vijay> sometimes i have to reboot
<vijay> to make it work
<minghua> hmm, then which step did it hang?
<vijay> and sometimes i have to put my user anem and password again to activate it
<vijay> otherwise the plog result shows login incorrect
<minghua> i have no experience on adsl, but for my dial-up box, it hangs for a long time at sychronize time
<vijay> there is some settings i knew before that clears the problem but cannpt remember now
<vijay> my network connection takes lot of time to start.....HELP
<netdur> maybe it take time to upload microcode to modem
<netdur> do you have speedtouch?
<da_bon_bon> hey i updated to hoary! :))
<da_bon_bon> however, how do i get original cursor theme ? this one sucks :(
<pybe> linuxgod: debian
<funto> if you use SpeedTouch perhaps that I could help you...i'm using it right now :)
<linuxgod> pybe,
<linuxgod> sure
<linuxgod> ?
<netdur> funto: I use speedtouch, it take long to upload microcode
<pybe> linuxgod: yes
<funto> bof...my internet connections starts up in about 30 seconds
<da_bon_bon> how do i get original cursor theme of warty in hoary ? this one sucks :(
<funto> even less
<linuxgod> thanks pybe
<oten> anyone where uses k3b to copy dvd's?
<oten> i can't copy dvd 2 dvd, but ican burn files to a dvd normally
<vanston> is the ubuntu livecd based on morphix?
<funto> Ubuntu itself is based on Morphix
<funto> But Ubuntu LiveCD....I don't know ^^
<m3ta7h3ad> anyone else here noticed problems when upgrading to hoary hedgehog from warty?, specifically losing shortcuts in the gnome menus, and the ability to make short cuts.
<netdur> LOL, Ubuntu is not based on Morphix
<Cindux> based on debian *
<m3ta7h3ad> ubuntu is based on debian afaik
<Cindux> bla that idea didnt work lol ><
<m3ta7h3ad> :)
<Cindux> stupid question, how do I save files with nano?
<Cindux> i just edited /etc/hostname*
<Cindux> now i wanna save it
<m3ta7h3ad> says down the bottom.. ctrl and a letter :)
<vanston> Where are the sources for the livecd located?
<Cindux> oh
<Cindux> lol
<funto> gn
<Cindux> :(
<m3ta7h3ad> ctrl O :)
<funto> I've read that it was based on Morphix...
<Cindux> control A + control O?
<Cindux> or Control O ?
<LinuxJones> funto, the live CD is based on Morphix
<m3ta7h3ad> lol just ctrl + o
<Cindux> ok ok jus making sure lol :P
<Cindux> brb im gonna try it
<m3ta7h3ad> if you exit it after making changes it will also ask you if you want to save :)
<LinuxJones> funto, the hardware detection and stuff, used to be anyways
<linuxgod> cya all
<linuxgod> bye pybe
<Cindux> oy g'bye
<m3ta7h3ad> Grr @ this hoary thing.
* Cindux slaps Cindux around a bit with a large trout
<Cindux> woah
<da_bon_bon> how do i get original cursor theme of warty in hoary ? this one sucks :(
<m3ta7h3ad> Damn thing removed all my shortcuts for xmms and other things I had installed.
<Cindux> crap, i gotta get to school
<Cindux> see everybody later
<m3ta7h3ad> bye cindux
<vanston> sources for the livecd ?
<m3ta7h3ad> ah thats better I can actually see whats in my bitchx window now :)
<da_bon_bon> anyone got problems with marillat and gpg keys ?
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary/view?searchterm=apt%20gpg
<m3ta7h3ad> is there any way of rolling back to warty?
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: thanks.
<m3ta7h3ad> just change the settings and do another apt-get dist-upgrade?
<da_bon_bon> m3ta7h3ad: why would u want to do that ?
<m3ta7h3ad> *sources not settings
<da_bon_bon> that wont worj
<da_bon_bon> work
<m3ta7h3ad> well because hoary has removed my ability to create shortcuts in gnome.
<da_bon_bon> coz apt-get wont get downgraded packages
<m3ta7h3ad> and has also deleted/lost all the shortcuts I had previously.
<LinuxJones> m3ta7h3ad, created a new user account...maybe something got messed up just within the gnome files for your user
<m3ta7h3ad> i.e. lyx, xmms, bitchx.. all have to be opened using the terminal as there is no other way to open them :(
<m3ta7h3ad> hmm shall try that jones :)
<funto> ++
<m3ta7h3ad> brb just logging out and back in.
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: i need to create a key pair as root or as any normal user ?
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, root
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: damn!
<m3ta7h3ad> nope, didnt work :( but I have to run and get ready for uni now :)
<m3ta7h3ad> Thanks for the help anyways :)
<zzyber> Hi! Does anyone know how to get scripting working in nautilus? I have done like http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NautilusScriptsHowto says but i cant get the script menu?
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: done. thanks a lot :)
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, :>)
<rj_> How to enable cd burning for ATAPI device (warty)
<LinuxJones> rj_, that should be done automatically
<rj_> true
<rj_> it should
<rj_> thats why i'm here
<rj_> it hasnt :S
<LinuxJones> rj_, ls -al /dev/cdrom
<LinuxJones> rj_, that link pointing to anything ?
<rj_> yeah to /dev/hdd
<LinuxJones> rj_, nothing happens when you put in a cd ?
<rj_> yeah it totally mounts everything
<LinuxJones> rj_, but writing doesn't work ?
<rj_> no
<LinuxJones> rj_, what error comes up ?
<rj_> something cdrecord
<rj_> tells me to try and -scanbus
<rj_> which in turn does nothing
<ups> zzyber: did u make the scripts executable?
<LinuxJones> rj_, what kernel are you running ?
<rj_> warty
<rj_> the one
<zzyber> ups, yes
<LinuxJones> rj_, have you upgraded your system using apt-get or synaptic ?
<rj_> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<rj_> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<rj_> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<rj_> no
<da_bon_bon> how do i know if i am really running udev ?
<LinuxJones> rj_, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<rj_> am..
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, if your running Ubuntu your using udev
<odyssey> da_bon_bon, ls /dev if there are thousands of entrys them you arent running udev
<rj_> lol @ efficiency..
<rj_> needs to get 133 MB of packages, after unpacking 184kb will be used
<mjg59> rj_: cdrecord dev=/cdrom
<LinuxJones> rj_, hopefully that 184 kb are fixes for your cd buringing :D
<LinuxJones> err burning
<rj_> even
<rj_> yeah its getting some kernel stuff
<ups> zzyber: which directory did u put the scripts in?
<rj_> but at ~820KB/s i'm not complaining
<ronalde> having sata disc errors like sense key medium error and I/O errors. should i run a bad black scan?
<LinuxJones> rj_, I think you will be ok when the upgrade finishes
<rj_> prolly
<ompaul> ronalde, have you tried to fix the filesystem using standard tools?
<rj_> hey what mjg59 said worked!
<mjg59> With 2.6, you don't need to mess about with scanbus and ide-scsi and all that madness
<rj_> ow no it didnt
<zzyber> ups, i put them in ~/.gnome2/nautilus/nautilus-scripts/
<rj_> but it got as far as counting down the 5 seconds
<ups> zzyber: put them in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<mjg59> rj_: What went wrong?
<zzyber> ups, i ment  ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<ups> hmm
<ronalde> ompaul: yep, tried jfs_fsck a number of time, but each time during it gets timeout errors and the errors described before
<rj_> scsidev: '/cdrom'
<rj_> devname: '/cdrom'
<rj_> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<rj_> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<rj_> cdrecord: Is a directory. Cannot open '/cdrom'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<rj_> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<ompaul> ronalde, sorry to repeat the obvious questions I was not here for that
<mjg59> rj_: Do you know which device your burner is?
<ompaul> ronalde, a little question to follow on from that - have you got your important data off to one side?
<ronalde> ompaul: no
<ompaul> ronalde, you have a live CD I take it
<ronalde> ompaul: yes (knoppix and warty live)
<ups> zzyber: try putting a script in ~/Nautilus
<ups> and see if that works
<ups> zzyber: (note the uppercase N)
<ronalde> ompaul: i even have another warty running on another disc, so i can check everything
<rj_> yeah its /dev/hdd aka /dev/cdrom big bad black 8xdual channel dvd +/- r(w) 40/24/40cdr(w)
<ompaul> ronalde, so this nice little partition does not talk to jfs_fsck and you can't mount it - I wonder about fsck -y at boot time or booting it off a live CD and trying fsck -y /dev/you_name_it
<ompaul> ronalde, I take it also that you have done df and it is not mounted
<ronalde> ompaul: it does respond tot jfs_fsck but it hangs (timeouts) at a certain point
<ronalde> ompaul: didn't dd?
<Pinguvin> how do i change to audio output in xine?
<zzyber> ups, not working either? Its strange! Where exact in the menus do i execute this scripts
<ronalde> ompaul: didn't df?
<ronalde> ompaul: ah disk free ;)
<Pinguvin> how do i change the* audio output in xine?
<ups> zzyber: it should appear under the File menu, and also on Right-clicking in Nautilus
<ompaul> ronalde, that is the one - it will tell you if the partition had mounted all be it with faults
<ups> zzyber: also, right click on the desktop should have a Scripts menu
<ronalde> ompaul: i just mounted it manually and df returns correct numbers
<ompaul> ronalde, running fsck on mounted systems is not a good idea(tm)
<ronalde> ompaul: I know, I didn't ;)
<ompaul> ronalde, this is as they say a good thing(tm) :-)
<zzyber> ups, do i need a restart to get nautilus to understand that i have scripts in script folder?
<ups> zzyber: no
<ronalde> ompaul: it seems fine as long as there are no big disc transfers
<ups> zzyber: it should appear instantly, it does here
<ompaul> ronalde, how big?
<zzyber> what version do you have?
<ronalde> ompaul: like copying my home dir of 11GB
<ompaul> to it ?
<zzyber> ups, what version do you have? Mine is 2.9.91
<ronalde> ompaul: from it (to my current running rescue disc)
<ups> zzyber: same, 2.9.91
<ompaul> ronalde, so do the following - create the subdirectories one at a time and cp them - do not use the mv command {but I reckon you already may be doing this_
<ompaul> s/_/)/
<ompaul> wrong bracket (doh)
* ompaul mutters something about passing homer as a variable to the illiad and getting the simpons as the returned value
<ronalde> ompaul: i just told the bios to do no dma and now i'm trying to cp -av ...
<tezza> is it ok to recompile a 2.6.11-rc4 kernel for ubuntu warty?
<ompaul> ronalde, the fact that the disk is sata is strange for me - I have yet to see one of those disks die
<ronalde> ompaul: it's a first for me too ;(
<ronalde> ompaul: FYI it's connected to an intel D86PERL (libata)
<rj_> so what does this mean.. ? "cdrecord: Device or resource busy. Cannot open SCSI driver."
<manobes> tezza: It should be.  You can always boot the old kernel if it doesn't work
<tezza> true
<ronalde> ompaul: /D86PERL/D865PERL/
<ompaul> ronalde, I think the words hmm must watch that combo
<ompaul> ronalde, come to mind
* rj_ sighs
<ompaul> rj_ that could be you do not have permission or it is as it says the cdrom drive you are trying to right to is busy
<rj_> guess i'll just go downstairs and have my pc canabalize my brothers 48xcdrw
<[NikO] > hello
<ompaul> nik0 hello to you too
<rj_> ompaul i tried it as root, and the drive was *open*
<rj_> though it gives the same error when idle, closed, mounted or whatever
<[NikO] > could someone install ubuntu on a external drive ( usb )
<[NikO] > i need to boot ubuntu on a external usb2 drive, and nothing on a internal drive
<[NikO] > but after the kernel load, the kernel panic because he can't find the /dev/console
<ronalde> ompaul: did you come to mind?
<ompaul> ronalde, em I take it that english is not your first language (I should be more careful of what I type) those last two lines should have been on one line to read properly :-/
<ronalde> ompaul: ;)
<ompaul> nick0 some guys stripped ubuntu down to the bones and got that to happen beatrix is the distro afik but don't ask me cos I did not try to do that yet (must do one of these days but not today :))
<ompaul> rj_, that is like some devices are not made
<[NikO] > hum
<ronalde> ompaul: thanks fot the attention, it's copying everything now. Do you know of any good (low-level) tools to check if the disk/controller are still OK?
<ompaul> ronalde, what I tend to do is blank the partition (or better still the disk) and write new partitions to it - if I want to test the disk I then write /dev/zero > foo to the disk for huge files i.e. several gigs in size then I move them around if it all works then I am usually happy with the system
<ronalde> ompaul: thanks, will go do that
<da_bon_bon> apt downloads 2 files at once ?
<ompaul> ronalde, for the hardware I would take out the hardrive and just do continious reboots for a few hours with the screen turned off - at the end of the boot sequesnce mount a floppy and move with the use of a script the data from /proc and dmesg to aother box and use grep for errors very cludgy but it works
<ompaul> by the way they are soft reboots
<da_bon_bon> why the hell is marillat stable not working ?!!
<ronalde> ompaul: i suspect the (ICH5) sata-controller embedded on the board, so i don't get how your suggestion would test that part?
<sigglet> http://cs.clark.edu/~clug/commands.htm  <-- has good vi command howto
<ompaul> ronalde, it would not but it would push the board for some other error - to test the controller you would be looking at the large file generation several times including up to the full size of the disk
<ompaul> ronalde, if it is all zeros i.e. grep -v 0 the file and wait for the reply
<ompaul> ronalde, if you get one you are writing rubbish if not then it seems to be okay
<ronalde> ompaul: ic, thnx
<tezza> do i have to use an initrd to boot a 2.6.11-rc4 kernel with ubuntu?
<ompaul> ronalde, the only other point I would make to you on this is that one time I thought I had an issue like that it was controller / drive
<grirgz> plop !
<ompaul> ronalde, I repartitioned the drives 2 years ago and I am still using them today on the same ide controller
<ompaul> ronalde, both are 100G +
<dutch> morning all
<da_bon_bon> my my, apt takes up 90% of my bandwidth - so much so that even irc slows down - how do i make it use up less ?
<ompaul> dutch, food afternoon
<dutch> it's morning here :)
<ompaul> dutch, you shocked me so much my f/g got mixed up - na it is 14:12 I'm tellin ya ;-)
<dutch> what ever..I'm not hard to get alone with :)
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, you don't unless you get into load balancing or UML or some such
<ompaul> dutch, ;-)
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: i wouldnt want to :)
<membreya> just curios, I currently have linux on a 10gb partition of 120gb harddrive.. I'm going to get a new 200gb harddrive next weekend and I want to know ..will it be easier to convert the entire existing drive to linux (delete windows partitions and resize linux) or can I just dump linux onto the new drive?
<LinuxJones> membreya, It is easiest to backup your personal data then wipe everyting and do a fresh install
<membreya> nooooooooo I've just gotten everything configured right..excepting tv-out :\
<mariano> hi everybody
<mariano> I hve problems starting pure-ftp
<LinuxJones> membreya, you can backup the existing config files as well
<mariano> it keeps saying the address is already in use
<Pinguvin> how do i know if my computer is 32 or 64 bit?
<mariano> same problem with proftp
<mariano> how do I know if there's an applitacion in conflict with ftp servers?
<krism> mariano : it sure sounds like an FTP server is already running
<pybe> Pinguvin: what processor is in it?
<Pinguvin> pybe: celeron 1.3
<membreya> hah 32 :)
<pybe> Pinguvin: its 32
<mariano> krism: indeed, but I just don't have
<Pinguvin> pybe: ok :)
<Pinguvin> pybe: thanks
<ompaul> membreya, well if you rephrased that as what would you advise I would suggest that you partition the disk a bit more into / /swap /usr /home /var /randomnames and then install hoary/warty/ and now for the real fun mount the *other* [old]  partition and copy the user data into the /home directory but not the config files and enjoy it
<pybe> np
<krism> mariano : dont have what?
<mariano> another ftp server
<membreya> hmmm ..more fun than windows..
<krism> mariano : can you ftp to the box? may i port scan it for you?
<mariano> sure, scan me
<tezza> does ubuntu need an initrd image to boot?
<membreya> oh and here's a hint for people..if you got a partition thats ntfs over 32gb..change cluster size to above 4k before you convert it to FAT32 ;)
<ompaul> membreya, and taking into consideration your 'nooooooo' I would say you have the old configs and the new configs and you can manage that I imagine :)
<membreya> just spent about 7 hours in windows *shudders*
<krism> mariano : gimme a few, installing nmap on this box
<mariano> sure
<eruin> anyone know if coaster has audio burning support?
<LinuxJones> tezza, if you compile all of your support into the kernel no
<membreya> ompaul: i should be fine :) ... i can always come running and crying to this channel
<membreya> nothing like throwing myself in the deep end with linux
<cal_> Can Ubuntu manage files greater than 2GB under VFAT partitions?
<tezza> LinuxJones: ok sweet
<krism> mariano : i see something listening on 21
<krism> (ftp port)
<eruin> cal_: I don't have a problem with the dvd .iso of osX I have here
<mariano> krism, sorry, try again :D
<LinuxJones> tezza, really it only applies to filesystem support for the most part
<mariano> firewall
<eruin> on a vfat partition
<krism> oh, it's "filtered
<ompaul> cal_ can VFAT manage 2GB ?
<krism> ah, lol
<membreya> yuck krism ...who leaves themselves open for portscans these days?
<krism> membreya : i do, for one.
<krism> mariano : ok, can you paste the exact error message for me when you try to start the ftp server?
<membreya> got tired of firewalls in windows freaking with portscans...so I blocked it on my router
<mariano> ok, now I'll have to reinstall it
<krism> membreya : there are no windows boxes on my network. so, no problem.
<mariano> krism, what do you recommend?
<krism> mariano : oh :)
<ompaul> membreya, there is a school of thought that blocking icmp is just evil /me points at a $companies firewall
<mariano> It's the same for me
<membreya> aaah :)
<krism> mariano : i usually use 'vsftpd'
<krism> ompaul : set up an ssh-vpn
<membreya> ompaul: i can enable it ..but for what?
<ompaul> membreya, also if configured properly it should not be an issue
<krism> ompaul : (which is how im on IRC "from" my employers)
<mariano> krism, installing
<krism> ompaul : despite being on a ridiculously restrictive firewall
<ompaul> krism, I have used Open VPN on several occasions - you prove the point lock the door and staff will walk around it - security involves everybody
<krism> mariano : you might want to edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and uncomment "local_enable" and "write_enable"
<mariano> great, thanks
<krism> ompaul : ah, .. ppp over ssh (over https) was just easier for me than a 'real' vpn
<ompaul> membreya, it is used to keep various parts of the internet unbroken :)
<mariano> krism: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<mariano> sorry
<krism> ?
<krism> lol
<mariano> krism: 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<ompaul> krism, it is in most cases
<membreya> wouldnt stopping icmp reduce my risk of DDOS?
<mariano> this is the error I get now
<krism> mariano : anything interesting in /var/log/vsftpd.log ?
<Xappe> howto install esddsp?
<krism> membreya : no.
<mariano> krism, nothing at all
<AeonOnE> does anyone know of any solutions why my mp3s are playing at such a high speed, it makes guys sound like girls? :P
<ompaul> krism, it is funny one contract I had recently involved proving that open vpn worked cos SSH was a browser technology I was told by a systems integrator - enough already I will only get mad
<krism> hmm
<mariano> krism, it's a brand new installation
<krism> ompaul : haha
<membreya> nice to see a patch was put out so now I can see my mounts as volumes again in hoary ;)
<cblack> lo folks
<welly> Hello all.. hows it going?
<welly> lo cblack
<ompaul> krism, so we go visit the "hq" of these people - we had discovered that they had broken routing in the building - every machine had as its default route itself - and so when we did a ping sweep from the yellow in the dmz we saw only one win 98 box but from the green card we saw the whole network - anyway we go to this office set up from a very old laptop (just to make a point) fight with them to open icmp on 5k ssh in to the far end en
<ompaul> able the software open the vpn and tell them to fix the broken sc* u*ix box so that is has a default route and all is well
<welly> can anyone recommend a general n00b site for linux, learning the basics like installing fonts and I dunno.. just general basic help :) so i don't have to come here wasting folks time asking already answered questions?
<AeonOnE> there's the site listed in the topic...
<CarlK> welly - "learn linux" is too broad
<manobes> welly: Have you tried the ubuntu forums?  There's lots of good info in there.
<welly> i'm just having a browse now
<welly> carlk, thats a fair point..
<AeonOnE> anyone know why my mp3s play faster than normal?
<cblack> linux.com
<CarlK> welly - my advice: pick a fun goal, like "surf the web" or "use OO to do a term paper"
<memaway> welly: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<welly> while i mentioned installing fonts, whats the font type as used by linux? I presume it not to be TTF? but i could be wrong
<CarlK> or what I am doing: try to use an old compaq lte5150 (P-100, 32 ram, 800 hd) to play mp3s and surf with firefox
<njan> AeonOnE, I've had that problem in windows when windows 2k picked the wrong driver for an onboard card; I'd take a look at alsa, if I were you. What sort of machine is it?
<CarlK> which brings me to my Q: did I see a ubuntu targeted at old hardware?
<AeonOnE> njan, it's a pentium4 1.7GHz just running warty
<HrdwrBoB> CarlK: not specifically
<manobes> welly: Linux supports TTF
<Guybrush|Numb> anyone can suggest me a good ftp client for warty with ssl support ?
<ompaul> CarlK, have you more than one sound card?
<welly> manobes, oh ok, fair enough!
<CarlK> ompaul - nope
<manobes> welly: You can install addtionall true type fonts by downloading them into the .fonts directory
<welly> ok.. i'll try that then, many thanks.
<manobes> (select "view" and then "show hidden files" to see it in the file manager)
<ompaul> CarlK, sorry mixed up who I was talking to
<CarlK> is there a ubuntu setup that will allow me to not install Open Office, games, etc?
<krism> ompaul : ack, sheesh. sorry it took me so long to respond.
<Se7h> does anyone has a mustek mini camera?
<CarlK> ompaul - I was wondering...
<njan> AeonOnE, custom made, or brand?
<krism> ompaul : (that was about the place that had every boxes default route set to itself)
<Se7h> i used to import the pics from it, but now the app wont popup
<Guybrush|Numb> anyone can suggest me a good ftp client for warty with ssl support ?
<Guybrush|Numb> graphical interface, i should add
<klaym> Guybrush|Numb: there's one at ubuntuguide.org
<Guybrush|Numb> checking...
<klaym> called gftp
<ompaul> krism, yes we had a shouting match with the integrator in their (the integrators) office -  (consider this with all caps) Just add the bloody route will you the default route ohh FFS look type this command etc it took them 3 hours to open the firewall correctly and one hour to add the default route
<Guybrush|Numb> klaym: thanks, but it does not have ssl support :-|
<AeonOnE> njan, custom made. using a Chaintech AV-710 soundcard
<klaym> ok. I don't even know what that is
<ompaul> krism, anyway thats enough of that :)
<ompaul> krism,  raw_input()
<memaway> klaym: SSL = Secure Socket Layer
<welly> good is this ubuntu, I think it's probably the first distribution I've tried that could genuinely be a replacement for windows as far as ease of use etc. goes
<ompaul> Guybrush|Numb, sftp because you have ssh installed already  just type sftp user@whatever and do the obvious but tab completion is not there for a reason :)
<Guybrush|Numb> ompaul: thanks, but i have a remote site that uses ssl on a windows ftp daemon :-|
<minimec> Hi folks. hmm... I did a system upgrade to hoary. Can anybody explain to me the fact, that I have no Kernel Headers and Sources for the installed Kernel-Image-2.6.10 ?
<Guybrush|Numb> i wanted to try ftp-ssl package from universe, but it conflicts with ftp package, on which ubuntu-base depends :-|
<njan> AeonOnE, hmm.. I'd google around, if I were you.
<ompaul> Guybrush|Numb, and it won't talk to sftp wow
<Guybrush|Numb> ompaul: do not blame me :)
<cblack> Guybrush|Numb, it's okay for the ubuntu-base package to get removed.
<OOOOKKK> hi
<OOOOKKK> can any one tell me what's the relatino of QT with Linux ?
<ompaul> Guybrush|Numb, no I am not, I wonder if you scripted something - expect or python
<AeonOnE> njan, okay, thanks :)
<HrdwrBoB> OOOOKKK: qt is a toolkit which can run on linux
<HrdwrBoB> KDE uses it
<ompaul> OOOOKKK, ask in #kde they most likely know much more about it
<OOOOKKK> if i'm using emacs for writing C++ codes and g++ as the compiler
<Guybrush|Numb> cblack: is it ? Thats good news, i suppose it's there just to get a sane starting environment ?
<OOOOKKK> how can I integrate QT into what i'm doing ?
<Riddell> OOOOKKK: you program with it same as any other programming library
<cblack> Guybrush|Numb, correct. It's a meta-package that pulls in the stock ubuntu base environment.
<Riddell> OOOOKKK: what are you doing?
<OOOOKKK> you mean QT initself is a C++ editor ?
<minimec> can I use the Debian Kernels on an Ubuntu System?
<dgp> minimec: you'd better use the ubuntu ones
<Riddell> OOOOKKK: no, it's a programming library
<Riddell> OOOOKKK: so you can go  new QPushButton and  it will make a button for you on the screen
<timothy> can someone help me mount windows partitions? I have it to the point where mounting it is fine and I've edited my /etc/fstab with what seems to be the necessities, but when I mount it I don't have access to the folder
<cblack> Guybrush|Numb, but you could also install gft-gtk or gftp-text to get an ssl enabled ftp client and still keep ubuntu-base around.
<minimec> dgp: Well what shall I do now. I need the headers and sources for the 2.6.10 ubuntu Kernel. But they are not in the apt-cache list.
<cblack> minimec, you're running warty or hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> minimec: they should be if you're running hoary
<dgp> minimec: they are, on Hoary
<minimec> cblack, I made an upgrade to hoary
<brrrt> why dont use kernel from kernel.org?
<dgp> minimec: then look for linux-source-2.6.10 and linux-headers-*
<cblack> minimec, they headers and such are in hoary. apt-cache search 2.6.10 | grep linux
<minimec> hmmm.. i did an apt-get update and searched for the headers. Nothing ...
<ompaul> brrrt, to do so is to break your distribution and thus change the maintaince path - your call
<timothy> i've tried modifying the permissions of the folder I'm mounting to, but as soon as I mount the partitions, it changes the permissions back so that I can't access them
<krism> timothy : samba share?
<dgp> timothy: add user=timothy (or your user login) to the mount options.
<krism> timothy : if so, in /etc/fstab options for your mount, add "uid=..,gid=..." to set the owner of the files
<kent> do some one know when the 2.6.0 kernel was released?
<memaway> timothy: is it a local or remote drive? and what "permissions" are you talking about? are you trying to write or just read?
<cblack> minimec, they're there.
<cblack> linux-headers-2.6.10-3
<dgp> brrrt: better "install" the  linux-source-2.6.10 package and recompile with kernel-package
<dgp> kent: look at www.kernel.org, there should be the release date. or look into the archives at lwn.net
<spiral> hi
<memaway> does anyone here get over 200kB/s using apt-get?
<timothy> memaway: it's a local drive, and I mean the permissions to access the folder that I mount to (/mnt/win) just read, and it's an NTFS formatted drive
<Xappe> memaway, yepp, usualy around 800
<minimec> cblack, thx. As an old debian user I did apt-get search kernel-headers ... :-)
<memaway> gah...only cable but i can never get above 200
<cblack> minimec, yeah, that got me at first to. all the ubuntu kernel packages are linux-. :-)
<timothy> memaway: but I got it working (uid=xxxx did the trick)
<dgp> they really should drop the kernel-* packages, they only confuse new users
* Dreamer3_ smiles
<funto> does someone know an easy way of installing the Mesa dev librairies?
<Bicchi> i tried the ubuntu live cd and the computer frooze. should i asume that there is unsuported hardware in my computer or perhaps the live cd just sucks.
<minimec> cblack, looks much better now... :-)
<Dreamer3_> dgp: how so?
<dgp> funto: apt-get install xlibsmesa-dev, or something like that
<dgp> Dreamer3_: because they are superseded by the linux-* packages
<christiannyg> Ok... how do I get esddsp?
<funto> dgp: there are problems of depends
<Dreamer3_> dgp: ah
<dgp> christiannyg: esd-utils, I think
<eruin> anyone know how to make rhythmbox burn cds at a lower speed than its default?
<cblack> christiannyg, apt-get install esound-clients
<funto> mesag-dev:
<funto>  Dpend: xlibs-dev but it is not installable
<funto>  Dpend: mesa-common-dev but it is not going to be installed
<memaway> funto: search for the file by sudo apt-cache search (name)
<spiral> hmmm... I've got a problem with my phpmyadmin on ubuntu :
<spiral> "Warning: preg_match: internal pcre_fullinfo() error -3 in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/defines.lib.php on line 36"
<cblack> memaway, there's no reason to run apt-cache search as root.
<spiral> any idea where this comes from ?
<brrrt> i am using ubuntu 64, it works great! except some precompiled perlscripts, i already setup a chrooted env with the files (libs etc. ) copied 1:1 from a working woody but the scripts still dont work, any ideas what to do?
<memaway> xlibmesa-dev
<christiannyg> esound-clients is not available on warty :)
<memaway> cblack: force of habit ;)
<dgp> funto: let me check...
<funto> memaway: to find what?
<CarlK> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrumpyGroundhog - is there anything like this yet?
<memaway> search for mesa
<minimec> cblack, maybe you know that: Is the bootsplash patch integrated in the linux-image-2.6.10-3 ?
<dgp> CarlK: not before Hoary is released, in April
<CarlK> rats
<cblack> minimec, i dunno. i don't use bootsplash so i never check. :-)
<dgp> CarlK: currently, hoary is the bleeding edge release
<memaway> anyone got flash working on amd64?
<minimec> cblack, well be back. I have to reboot
<minimec> cblack, cu
<csorrell> leonel: dammit thanks, i was only looking on the client
<leonel> csorrell: ei !  we were on #debian !
<leonel> csorrell: jejeje
<t31> i have installed enlightenment using synaptic, someone knows how to add to the sessions menu in the ubuntu start?
<dgp> memaway: on my local lug's mailing list, they suggested http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216959
<flosch> hi
<dgp> t31: try Computer (or Desktop)->Preferences->Session(s)
<memaway> many thanks dgp
<eruin> anyone know how to make hdparm -d1 work in ubuntu?
<dgp> eruin: just use 'sudo hdparm ...'
<randabis> it works fine here...
<randabis> ubuntu is pretty good about handling that by itself though
<dgp> eruin: when you find some working settings, add them to /etc/hdparm.conf to use them permanently
<eruin> dgp: I get Permission denied when trying to set dma on any device
<dgp> eruin: did you use sudo?
<eruin> apparently this is a debian-inherited problem? (http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/11/msg01833.html)
<eruin> correct
<t31> dgp: lets see im back in a minute
<eruin> I know all my devices work fine with it, since I'm able to set dma on in gentoo on the same machine :O
<t31> dpg: i did but no changes i dont have access to that desktop yet
<t31> dgp: sorry i did but no results :P
<spiral> why does the phpmyadmin from hoary want caudium and not apache ?
<dgp> t31: I don't know then...
<t31> dpg: :(
<welly> does anyone know the system font that macos uses as standard?
<dgp> t31: haven't you tried to create a new session type and replace metacity with enlightment?
<t31> dpg: i dont get u
<dgp> t31: isn't it an alternative window manager which integrates with gnome?
<t31> dpg: metacity?
<dgp> t31: enlightment
<Dreamer3_> can't quite a few wm's integrate with gnome these days?
<t31> dpg: yes it is
<dgp> t31: so it is not a whole desktop environment (which you would see in the menu at GDM login)
<dgp> t31: you just need to replace metacity with it
<dgp> t31: but the desktop will still be gnome
<t31> dgp: no i dont know, i think is a whole desktop to use with old machines not with gnome
<ceu> is there a way to change virtual desktop using the mouse only (no keyboard, and no WorkArea gnome applet) ?
<memaway> dgp: that plugin only works with konquerer..not mozilla
<vjaz> dgp, you can very well use "just a window manager" as a "desktop environment"
<t31> dgp: if i try to run under gnome gives me an error
<vjaz> And I think Enlightenment is actually more than a window manager.
<dgp> memaway: i'm sorry then, i don't know anything else :(
<t31> dpg: i only can run it starting with a console failsafe session and then start it
<memaway> thats cool.thanks for the info :)
<dgp> t31: try to run it with --replace
<dgp> vjaz: yes, but i thought he would like to use it with gnome, not by itself
<vjaz> hm
<Div> installed ubuntu today, can't get the mouse to work, replaced the mouse, the serial port card is ok, any ideas?
<LinuxJones> div, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SerialMouseHowto/view?searchterm=serial%20mouse
<Div> thanks.
<looksaus> I have no idea in which channel to ask the following question; please refer me to it if you do.
<memaway> anyone know of a kazaa client for linux
<grirgz> kazaa sux
<memaway> yes but it's the best way for me to get music vids (980 and counting ;))
<reon> Hi !
<looksaus> my switch starts flashing on all LEDs, power LED included, after a random interval of time
<DXT> perhaps a power problem?
<DXT> i had a similar problem with my router
<looksaus> DXT, my server is connected to the same power plug
<looksaus> and that one seems to run fine
<looksaus> strange thing is that on some ports, it seems to happen faster
<looksaus> DXT: ideas for troubleshooting?
<ompaul> looksaus,  it still could be a power problem if the PSU (power supply unit) has issue that seems to be something to take up with a supplier if you can't find the answer on http://www.google.com where you put in your model number and flashing lights and see what comes back :)
<LinuxJones> div :)
<DXT> if the switch connected via a power adapter, check if its on the right voltage
<DXT> that's all i can think of
<DXT> not much of a specialist i am in this area :)
<DXT> unless its really a hardware problem
<ompaul> reon, good afternoon
<reon> Can someone help me with mounting my old fat/ntfs data partition please ?
<haltok> hey
<looksaus> ompaul: suggestions for making sure it's really a power/hardware problem?
<reon> hi ompaul
<ompaul> looksaus, what kind of switch is it?
<haltok> lhello all
<looksaus> asus gigax 1024p, 24 ports 100 Mbit + 2 Gbit managed
<reon> looksaus, I work in the networking environment, maybe I can help
<ompaul> looksaus, little i.e. external psu  drops to 10v or something or a big mother and father of a switch rackmountable?
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> looksaus, did not see the answer - okay
<CarlK> is there a .torrent for Hoary, or just rsync?
<looksaus> would it make sense to temporarily replace the thing with a small inexpensive thing and test with that one?
<universal> hye, could someone help me with k3b, it says Command 'kcmshell k3bsetup2 --lang en_US' not found !!!!!
<ompaul> looksaus, has it fallen over?
<looksaus> ompaul, I'm setting up an ltsp server as a volunteer for the school I went to...
<looksaus> ompaul: no, but it's fairly recent
<universal> im trying to run the k3bsetup as so, and then this message pops up
<looksaus> only installed it on friday
<looksaus> has worked then for +- 6 hours while I was installing it
<mon> hi, anyone tried installing hoary on vmware?
<universal> can someone help?
<ompaul> looksaus, I am looking at an asus catalogue now brb
<Cuga_> universal, theres obviously something missing from the KDE components, you do realise that ubuntu is 'gnome centric' right... can't think of another word to describe it haha
<reon> Why do I get error msg - dir: /mnt/ntfs: Permission denied   ???
<reon> ?
<macewan> nobody get near me. I sick as a dog today.
<Nili> Hey guys!
<ompaul> looksaus, there is nothing here - pop up a terminal on a linux box close to it - su - and run the following command "tcpdump -l | grep -v the_ip_of_the_machine_that_is_watching | tee > somefile" after a few minutes see if there is unusual traffic
<ompaul> looksaus, but I do think that a call to the vendor might be in order
<universal> Cuga_, I know but somehow it must be possible to access the k3bsetup, and then somehow reconfigure the standarts....
<reon> can someone please help me mount a ntfs partition ?
<ompaul> reon, if I do it will be in spite of myself :-) you do know that writing to such a thing could kill it altogether
<Cuga_> universal, is there a k3bsetup2 on its own, im pretty sure its crapping out on the kshell... since you most likely have no kshell
<AeonOnE> reon: try ubuntuguide.org it has great instructions on how to mount an ntfs partition
<looksaus> ompaul: you're trying to watch for any strange packets...
<reon> ompaul, i only need read acces
<reon> ompaul, read the guide but not getting it right
<universal> exactly, it have to do with my shell, therefore...
<looksaus> ompaul: I don't really get the purpose
<haltok> can anyone answer a very simple question?
<Cuga_> universal, therefore just put in that command on your command line, don't try and do it thru the gui
<reon> ompaul, edited the fstab file, did the mount -a, but having a permission problem reding it
<Cuga_> gui has hardcoded in to try and launch kshell
<haltok> i need to disable postfix on boot.  and i can't find chkconfig to do it
<ompaul> looksaus, okay - you have a piece of hardware it is faulty - speak to vendor with symptoms after you check that you do not have a packet storm
<looksaus> ok... thx, sorry for disturbing with a question that is probably not appropriate in this channel, and thanks for helping me solve it
<universal> Cuga_, ok, but what to type, so gnome can recognize?
<welly> hey guys, where is the .fonts directory kept for installing new fonts? I can't seem to find it
<Cuga_> universal it doesn't matter
<Cuga_> universal, just open up any terminal
<universal> Cuga_,  kcmshell k3bsetup2[/color] ?
<Cuga_> and type that command it says it error out on minus the kcmdshell part
<Cuga_> kcmshell = not your friend
<lamont> haltok: to have postfix not run at all, just rm /etc/r*.d/S20postfix
<lamont> er, /etc/rc?.d/S20postfix if you want to be more specific
<haltok> i may want to start it in the future, but for now, just don't want it to start at boot
<lamont> to start it later, as root, say /etc/init.d/postfix start
<haltok> oh ok
<universal> Cuga_, Command 'kcmshell 'k3bsetup2'' not found. this is what it says? then type k3bsetup2?
<haltok> thanks a lot so rm /etc/r*.d/S20postfix
<lamont> removing it from rc?.d says to never start it as part of entering a runstate.
<haltok> that is what i am looking for.  thanks!
<lamont> those are all symlinks to /etc/init.d/postfix, which you'll want to keep..
<haltok> i appreciate the help (U newb)
<lamont> np
<Cuga_> universal, Just run k3bsetup2
<universal> Cuga_, not found
<Cuga_> k3b then hit tab and see what commands you do have
<universal> Cuga_, shell is like term, isnt it?
<Cuga_> yes
<universal> Cube-ness, hmmm
<universal> Cuga_, hmm
<haltok> clearw
<looksaus> ompaul: is there anything specific I should look for in the log collected?
<ompaul> looksaus, on a call
<ompaul> looksaus, second call on going
<crack> hello
<drasko> hello
<crack> quick question...
<crack> fresh install
<drasko> ?
<crack> cant get my bootloader to work
<crack> grub hangs
<crack> then
<crack> i have to use my xp cd to fix my mbr
<crack> so
<crack> dual boot
<crack> doesnt work
<crack> tried installing a new version of grub
<crack> but
<crack> still doesnt work
<drasko> crack, have you configured grub properly
<crack> fresh install
<crack> automatic
<drasko> crack, does the booting in linux works?
<crack> no
<crack> xp knows its there
<crack> but
<crack> grub hangs
<crack> doesnt boot
<crack> cant even boot xp without fixing the mbr
<drasko> how do you know xp knows?
<crack> because when i get into disk management
<crack> it sees linux
<crack> on the second drive
<crack> hdb
<drasko> so you can boot xp
<crack> only with editing my mbr
<drasko> are the partitions on the same disk
<crack> here is the hardware setup
<crack> no
<crack> hda is xp
<crack> hdb is linux... ubuntu
<drasko> that might be the problem
<crack> no
<crack> i have done it before
<crack> i just had to reformat
<crack> and set back up again
<rapha> Hi all!
<crack> and now, i cant get ubuntu to work
<drasko> lost you there...
<crack> well
<ompaul> looksaus, what I would look at is check for "legal" traffic when you identify it grep -v that traffic building recursively until you have (A) found a machine doing something it should not (B) eliminated all machines other than the one you are on in which case you go to another one do the same and this time tcpdump -l | grep ip_first_box | tee >  foologic2 and read that if nothing wrong that you can spot take switch back to shop
<crack> as long as you have a swap file
<crack> on the first disk
<crack> then you can boot either one
<crack> as long as the swap is on the first disk
<drasko> swap file?
<crack> yea
<crack> um
<crack> you need a swap file to install linux... if you are dual booting
<ompaul> crack, you can have a swap file on the second disk
<drasko> yaes you can, but still try to boot from the floppy
<crack> i thought it had to be on the first
<drasko> then checkout grub.config
<crack> i dont have a floppy
<ompaul> back in a minutes
<crack> they are useless
<drasko> crack, ompaul is right... why not trying install grub on a second disk?
<crack> i did
<crack> could it be the media?
<drasko> that way it will not erase mbr...
<crack> i have the cds from ubuntu...
<crack> ive tried 2 diff cds
<crack> so i dont think its the media
<ompaul> okay crack are you on a seperate machine?
<crack> no
<crack> my desktop
<crack> is my dual booter...
<crack> rofl
<ompaul> crack not really a laughing matter :-)
<crack> it is
<crack> becuse i feel like a noob, but im not
<ompaul> crack you have a live CD ?
<crack> yep
<drasko> it works?
<crack> dont know
<crack> havent tried that
<drasko> oh...
<ompaul> okay so boot it - mount the / of hdb
<drasko> try it, man
<crack> im sure it does
<crack> can i get into xchat off the live cd?
<drasko> yep
<crack> k
<crack> brb
<haltok> what would you guys say are the "Must Have Programs" for ubuntu?
<ompaul> crack if it is dsl you should
<ompaul> haltok for what purpose?
<haltok> just general use, as a desktop.
<ompaul> then what it installed by default should get you by
<haltok> for example : xchat, bitchx, etc.  not just chatting programs, but usablilty progs
<bdale> jdub: flumotion in Debian is a "not yet", right?
<HrdwrBoB> haltok: all of the stuff in ubuntu-desktop :)
<haltok> ok i am with you on that...
<Neil3> so who will be my valentine? :)
<chibifs> I will, Neil3 :D
<Neil3> thanks chibifs
* Neil3 hands chibifs a bunch of red rozes
<chibifs> Red?!
<Neil3> yeah
<ompaul> r0Z3z ?
<Neil3> hehehe
<Neil3> r0Z0r
<looksaus> ompaul: I made these logs, doing tcpdump -l|grep -v <ip eth0>|grep -v <ip eth1>| tee > testfile
<chibifs> Go back to the store and get me green and blue polka-dotted ones. And chocolate wrapped in 24 carat gold leaf!
<ompaul> looksaus, and
<looksaus> and the only thing I find are arp requests when I do a broadcast ping
<looksaus> this machine is the only one connected to the switch
<ompaul> looksaus, so it looks like the hardware is the issue
<looksaus> all other cables are disconnected
<looksaus> ompaul: thx for helping me find out
<ompaul> looksaus, it might just be
<ompaul> looksaus, one other thing where the switch expected two machines to be connected?
<ompaul> looksaus, but I doubt it
<CarlK> haltok - have you seen this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrumpyGroundhog
<looksaus> ompaul: not sure what you mean?
<looksaus> you think it could expect me to have two machines connected?
<looksaus> it had, until I removed all but one for troubleshooting
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> looksaus, and the lights all still blink
<looksaus> yes, after some time
<ompaul> looksaus, guess it is faulty then
<looksaus> when I disconnect the power cord for a longer time
<looksaus> it seems to keep stable for a somewhat longer period
<looksaus> then suddenly start flashing
<ompaul> so it is like it heats up and breaks down after a bit - what temp is it there with you today?
<looksaus> it's winter over here
<ompaul> and the room is ?
<looksaus> and certainly not overheating in that room
<ompaul> okay could it be too cold / humid?
<looksaus> 15 degrees, quite dry
<ompaul> 15oC ?
<looksaus> (15 degrees Celsius)
<looksaus> somewhat below room temperature
<ompaul> throw it back to the supplier
<looksaus> ompaul: k, thx for the help
<ompaul> looksaus, and install ubuntu on all those desktops :-)
<looksaus> ompaul: I'm afraid I used Debian on the server
<ompaul> do not fear
<looksaus> the desktops are in fact just thin clients
<ompaul> ahh sure you said ltsp
<looksaus> which is why the switch is _quite_ important
<looksaus> :)
<crack> it booted
<crack> no prob
<ompaul> crack, and you expected otherwise?
<crack> no
<crack> i didnt
<ompaul> looksaus, enjoy :)
<crack> but
<crack> i dont want to run it from cd
<ompaul> crack, are you on the CD  now?
<crack> no
<crack> i had to configure my etho
<crack> to run xchat
<haltok>  exut
<crack> didnt feel like messin with that
<crack> i have a feeling its a problem with grub
<crack> the install
<crack> can ubuntu use lilo?
<chibifs> Yes, just not a good idea
<crack> ah
<felix_1> crack: I use lilo :-) ( hoary )
<crack> kk
<looksaus> bye
<crack> is that older that warty?
<chibifs> Hoary is the dev branch, :P
<crack> oh
<crack> ok
<crack> well
<crack> i will be back in about an hour
<crack> gotta hit the gym
<felix_1> chibifs: In my case it is because Grub won't install during hoary install
<crack> maybe you guys will be on when i get back?
<chibifs> Well, yeah, there are those random circumstances :P
<ompaul> crack or someone might be here to assist
<crack> kk
<crack> thanks guys
<crack> talk to ya soon
<chibifs> But grub will replace it, some day-- Just like nano is replacing pico :P
<ompaul> chibifs, nano - replacing pico - this is like emacs replacing vi :)
<felix_1> chibifs: If Grub would use full FB 32 bit video mode for nice bootsplash ....
<felix_1> hu... sorry: 24 bit ...
<chibifs> :P felix, it's what we have over them. Advancement includes removing components-- That's why windows is so far behind. ^.~
<felix_1> yeah!!! :-P
<felix_1> (H)
<Tirno> Hi
<Tirno> I had to skip the network detection part during install
<Tirno> and now the acpi monitor shows I have wireless
<ompaul> Tirno,  ooch
<Tirno> but I can't actually connect to the network
<felix_1> I've  read some very good hoary in progress discutions and yes they want to use usplash with very NICE thinks
<felix_1> things sorry
* Tirno not sure what to do
<spiral_> anyone can tell me why this damned caudium included in hoary doesn't seem to handle my php files ?
<ompaul> Tirno, let me move to a wireless box and I can see what I can pull from the history - take a couple of mins it is in a different room (hence the wireless)
<xsnakex> hello
<Tirno> thanks ompaul
<caravena> Hello, $gcc -O3 -O2 source.c # -O3? -O2? priority?
<xsnakex> can you help me my java is broken
<ompaul_> Tirno, u were saying about wireless what does iwconfig give you back?
<gaussian81> Hello all.  Quick (hopefully) easy question for everyone --> Before I grab and install Ubuntu, what are 2 or 3 things that set it apart.  I've been very impressed with screenshots so far, but I "don't what to judge a book by it's cover"
<Neil3> its fast
<Neil3> faster than fedora in my experience
<Neil3> just as easy to use though
<brrrt> ubuntu rocks !
<Neil3> very stable so far too
<gaussian81> ah.  is package management through apt or yum?
<Neil3> apt
<eyequeue> licensing / support
<Neil3> its basically debian
<gaussian81> nice
<Neil3> the forums and community is great
<Neil3> it won awards for best distro of the year 2004
<ompaul_> gaussian81, it is debian++
<gaussian81> is it gnome or kde focused?
<brrrt> gnome
<Neil3> gnome
<Neil3> but you can use kde if you want to
<Neil3> or fluxbox
<Neil3> or whatever
<jk> but there is an initiative ongoing for kde
<jk> kubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> gaussian81: it's an integrated, open desktop that's easy to use
<eyequeue> or refrain from any gui
<ompaul_> what is this kde you speak of?
<brrrt> a desktoipmanager like gnome
<gaussian81> wehave a mUCH easier time putting gnome in front of people.
<Tirno> ompaul: lo no wireless extensions
<Tirno> eth0 no wireless extensions
<Tirno> eth1 iee802.11b ... [some stuff] 
<gaussian81> nice.  I'll torrent it today
<Neil3> i prefer gnome personally
<gaussian81> me 2
<Neil3> much lighter than kde, feels more elegant
<Neil3> kde just has too much stuff going on for me
<ompaul_> Tirno, do this "iwconfig eth1 essid any"
<jk> yup
<brrrt> i love gnome
<jk> they need a UI cleanup badly
<Grev> Does anyone here use Ubuntu as a server (web, samba, ftp)? what do you think of it?
<gaussian81> my comanpy helps businesses move to Linux, KDE has NEVER been an easy sell
<Neil3> i am using it as a samba server
<brrrt> yes i tried ubuntu as server
<Neil3> just to share a public folder on my network to the windows machines
<Neil3> it works well
<brrrt> php mysql postfix works great
<jk> Grev: i'm using it as a small-traffic lamp server on an amd64, works fine
<Grev> Neil3: web is what I'm most interested in
<eyequeue> apache2 works well
<Neil3> people are using it as a web server
<jk> Grev: you can use the 'custom' install to not install X and so on
<Neil3> but thats all extra stuff you have to do
<Neil3> the default ubuntu is focused on the desktop
<Tirno> ompaul_ : did that, doesn't seem to help
<eyequeue> and with a gui
<Grev> i love it as a desktop
<jk> only problem i found is that i trust apache1 more for now, and the php in ubuntu is compiled for apache2
<ompaul_> Tirno, then you do not seem to have a driver for the wireless device you have
<brrrt> apache 1.3 work perfectly with ubuntus php
<Tirno> hmmm
<Tirno> and yet this is a reinstall
<Tirno> I had it working 3 days ago
<ompaul_> Tirno, which card are you using? (not that I have tried too many)
<jk> brrrt: really...hmm...maybe i'll take a look again
<ompaul_> Tirno, ahh hang on a sec
<jk> brrrt: when i installed php, it installed apache2 too
<Neil3> the ubuntu irc channel is a lot friendlier than a lot of other linux chans here
<jk> while i already had apache1
<Tirno> There's a bunch of stuff I didn't copy from what it says about eth1
<gaussian81> oh. another question: anyone using Ubuntu as an LTSP server?  FYI: It's how we deploy 99% of our Linux desktops
<ompaul_> Tirno, don't worry about that
<brrrt> jk: then just install apache1.3 you'll see it works great
<Tirno> Yeah, but I mean it seems to see a network
<Tirno> it just doesn't use it
<ompaul_> Tirno, if it worked before you should not have a problem now - click on that nice word at the top of the screen computer then network
<ompaul_> sorry
<LinuxJones> gaussian81, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LTSPHowTo/view?searchterm=ltsp
<ompaul_> Tirno, computer ->  system configuration -> networking
<gaussian81> Thx LinuxJones
<ompaul_> Tirno, it should be very obvious what to do from there
<Tirno> a thing came up in the taskbar, then disappeared
<Tirno> I still have no window :/
<ompaul_> Tirno, try a reboot
<ompaul_> actually ignore that
<gaussian81> Thanks for the help everyone.  This is a great (helpful) room.    l8r yall
<Skwid_> ompaul: reboot medecine only works on windows :)
<ompaul_> Tirno did you actually get to put in the password?
<Tirno> nope
<ompaul_> Skwid_, I remembered that see the second comment :)
<ompaul_> Tirno, you need a dialog to put in the password - or you will not get to use the nice gui tool
<MrCranky> howcome recent documents won't clear in Warty?
<ompaul_> Question: is there a way to stop the last sudo lasting 5 mins?
<ompaul_> without general disturbance of system?
<Tirno> and why won't it ask for the password?
<Tirno> and can I get the nice gui tool by sudo'ing it from the terminal?
<ompaul_> it should
<ompaul_> I suppose so let me look at what the command line is :-)
<ompaul_> Tirno, it is "gksudo network-admin" just to keep it straight
<MrCranky> ompaul_ you just go sudo -K to remove the "unlocking" of sudo
<ompaul_> MrCranky, thanks
<Tirno> ah
<Tirno> got a window now
<ompaul_> Tirno, it make sense to you?
<Tirno> yah
<nix000> anyone has clues/links on the easiest way to make the latest nvidia drivers work in ubuntu ? i am using a compaq presario laptop and the screen is all off for some reason
<Tirno> all good now
<Tirno> thanks a bunch
<Tirno> any clue why I wasn't able to start the gui-thingy from computer->...->networking?
<ompaul_> you did not click on it or the properties are wrong - have a look around you will figure it out
<Tirno> ok
* ompaul_ heads back to the main desk
<tck> nix000, try #nivdia
<tck> or nvidia even :P
<HrdwrBoB> nix000: if you run hoary (development version)
<HrdwrBoB> it has the latest nvidia drivers
<HrdwrBoB> ok bed
<nix000> tck: how does one check the version of nvidia that came with hoary ?
<tck> im not sure, try looking thru synaptic
<nix000> oops i meant i am running warthy.
<randabis> hoary has nvidia driver 1.0.66.62
<randabis> the latest
<ompaul> long walk down the stairs :)
<nix000> HrdwrBoB, what version of nvidia came with warthy ?
<randabis> 61.11
<ompaul> idle &
<ompaul> oops
<nix000> randabis, thanks.
* tck pokes ompaul in the eye
* ompaul pokes tck in the local lug 
<thux> can't install ubuntu-desktop cause ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk: Depends: ia32-libs
<hawkman> Can anyone explain to me why a custom app launcher in Gnome, directed at the opera.sh file won't launch opera.. but clicking it in nautilus it opens instantly ?
<dadasdasdasddaad> hey
<dadasdasdasddaad> anyone not AFK..?
<tck> holy shit, IA-64 is available for hoary
* tck must be living under a rock
<tobbe> Are there any known problems with hoary?
<mg> hawkman: probably something to do with the working directory
<dadasdasdasddaad> Someone wanna help me with setting up xmms
<dadasdasdasddaad> hello...
<fetus> anyone not afk
<hawkman> mg, so any idea how I'd fix it ?
<meuserj|work> fetus, just describe your problem.. and if someone can help, they will.
<fetus> i did the apt-get xmms thingy
<mg> hawkman: edit the launcher to run "cd /path/to/opera && ./opera.sh"
<fetus> and now when i run xmms on termnal i get a long error
<meuserj|work> fetus, what's the error?
<fetus> i just need a player that will play mp3s , thats pretty much all i do this this box
<fetus> lemme post it
<fetus> usr@ubuntu:~ $ xmms
<fetus> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fetus> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_m odid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<beny> plop
<fetus> thats when i type xmms in the terminal
<meuserj|work> fetus, ah.. that's a known error.. can't remember where I read about it though....
<fetus> do you think the xmms site would have docs about the error
<meuserj|work> fetus, for the time being, take a look at Rhythmbox or Muine.. both very good players
<nix000> anyone tell me why kernel-headers-2.6.8.1 does not reside in warty ? i installed a default warty and trying to get the matching kernel headers
<meuserj|work> let me see if I can find where I read about the error...
<fetus> ok thanks man
<meuserj|work> np
<DracosX> fetus: sudo apt-get install libmikmod2 - maybe that will help
<spiral_> nix000: linux-source ?
<fetus> is rhythem box under the apt get tree
<meuserj|work> fetus, yeah
<fetus> I love you man
<fetus> xmms works now
<fetus> thanks a billion
<surrounder> hmm where can I change the keyboardlayout for console in ubuntu?
<DracosX> yw :P
<nix000> spiral_, i just need the headers so that the binary nvidia driver compiles
<spiral_> nix000: I don't think they are separated... So you need both...
<krism> goddamn i'm bored.
<Skwid_> me too
<krism> the sad thing is, im at work
<fetus> meh, xmms is pissin me off. Im getting static in my music
<ompaul> krism, Skwid_ for ubuntu write code :)
<fetus> damn soundcard
<krism> i just dont feel like working. and ive got my stuff done, too.
<Cuga_> krism, come do my work
<krism> ompaul : eh, like what?
<Skwid_> ompaul: like ?
<krism> lol ;)
<ompaul> krism, a programming extention to python wxpython an idle so that you get code written in one window and output in another and in a third listings of modules or some such
<ompaul> :)
<krism> ompaul : http://xemacs.org/
<krism> <g>
<Skwid_> LoL
<fetus> anyone wanna guide me to fixing the static on my soundcard
<krism> Skwid_ : what kind of coding you into?
<ompaul> krism, sorry did I not say it was to be a modle editor instead of idle aweeee
<ompaul> :)
<Skwid_> php mostly
<Skwid_> but it has been a while :)
<Cuga_> fetus, thats usually not cause by something you can fix, just as best practice, move the sound card as far away from other cards as possible
<krism> ompaul : ?! stop putting extra L's everywhere :p
<fetus> i have a shuttle so moving its not possible
<krism> Skwid_ : ah
<Grev> my computer no longer auto mount usb drive, and idea why?
<krism> Grev : it has a headache?
<Cuga_> ah shuttles are cramp... might be outta luck
<fetus> no static under winxp pro sp2 , hrm.
<krism> Skwid_ : kinda wanting to resurect an old project of mine, "universal configuration tool" at.. http://unct.sf.net/ IIRC
<Grev> krism: kinda
<fetus> its a chaintech AV-710, Via Envy 24/192bit card
<krism> Grev : lol, sorry, i dont have anything useful to say.
<Skwid_> krism: reading
<Cuga_> you using ALSA or OSS
<fetus> alsa
<krism> Skwid_ : its been dead a few years
<Skwid_> wait what is it ?
<felix_1> is onyone used with php??
<krism> Skwid_ : was going to be a 'control panel' for unixes - to configurr /etc
<Skwid_> oh ok
<krism> since that point, it seems like itd be a much better idea
<krism> to use xml style sheets to transform the varying formats in /etc to something a tool could easily read
<Cuga_> fetus, well i can't help you then, i had similar problem but then moving it couple of slots over away from my tvtuner got rid of all my static
<meuserj|work> krism, interesting idea...
<Skwid_> krism: i see
<AlphaXero> is it possible to use the hoary-live cd as a source for a dist-upgrade?
<fetus> yes i am master!
<fetus> fixed
<Cuga_> fetus, what you do
<meuserj|work> krism, xslt is usually only used for XML to Anything.. not Anything to XML
<felix_1> is onyone used with php??
<meuserj|work> felix_1, yeah... that's my career...
<Skwid_> used with php ?
<fetus> i changed back to OSS, then i changed audio device and mixer device to use alternate under Devices
<Skwid_> used by php ?
<Skwid_> :)
<AlphaXero> i wanted to upgrade my distro, but cant go through with a 600meg download
<krism> meuserj|work , Skwid_ .: i spoke "inexactly" when i said that
<fetus> if anyone wants a damn good soundcard then get a chaintech av-710
<krism> meuserj|work : i mean a 'custom' XML format; one per file format in /etc -
<Cuga_> fetus, so it works better for you as OSS, guess theres a first time for everything :)
<meuserj|work> krism, I see
<fetus> yea cuga
<fetus> just had to play around with settings, now time to transfer over 52gb of music
<krism> meuserj|work : ill have to make a web page / etc about.. right now it's all ina tablet. frustrating to try & explain <g>
<felix_1> meuserj|work : i lways have pecre_match function call errors ( -3 ) what that means ( i know pcre is regex ) but dunoo why it gives errors
<Skwid_> in a tablet ?
<Skwid_> going to dinner
<krism> Skwid_ : the paper kind ;)
<Cuga_> fetus, not sure on the mechanics of each of teh sound platforms but OSS is being depreciated so wouldn't surpise me that its dropped a few channels but that would have a good impact for the noise..
<fetus> @cuga, yea its weird, its a 7.1 channel card. I was about to go back to winders but i got my sound card workin
<Cuga_> i dont think you'll get more then 4 channels from it on linux... unless im wrong
<fetus> never used more then 2
<felix_1> meuserj|work: that is the reeor: preg_match: internal pcre_fullinfo() error -3 in
<felix_1> errors --- i mean
<felix_1> meuserj|work: You are already better then me knowing where to look in docs ;-)
<meuserj|work> felix_1, heh.. couldn't find anything about preg_match returning errors though.. seems like it's an internal error of the pcre module... try calling the pcre_fullinfo() function to see more detail of the error.
<tommo> Hi there, does anyone know what's going on with the install from usb-stick feature in hoary?
<tommo> is there any documentation available?
<felix_1> meuserj|work:: yeah! you are right - give some sceonds to see what it does ...:-) thanx very much tho
<meuserj|work> felix_1, np
<Tirno> hi again. I'm trying to install java 1.5
<Tirno> there are two methods suggested on wiki
<fetus> anyone know of any good ftp proggies under the apt get tree
<meuserj|work> fetus, gftp is good
<fetus> hrm
<fetus> it doesnt work for me
<fetus> says its not under the tree
<meuserj|work> fetus, have you added "universe" to your apt line?
<fetus> if it didnt come with the install then no
<Tirno> one is to add a server which has the packages to sources.list - that failed for some reason
<eyequeue> see BreakMyUbuntu in the wiki, for the universe repository
<eyequeue> fetus:  ^
<Tirno> the other is to install java-package and make my own package, that failed as well
<pertz> Anyone here know how to use mkinitrd?
<mjt> pertz: you don't "use" it most of the time ;)
<pertz> Have to in this case.
<mjt> i mean, it's used for boot (for a short time) and not after
<pertz> It first came to my attention because it's storing the wrong uuid for my RAID1 boot array - which prevents it from loading.
<pertz> The next problem is that I'm trying to change my kernel and it's got all old crap in it.
<mjt> aha, here we go.. root on raid ;)
<pertz> (the cramfs generated by mkinitrd it is).
<pertz> Yes, I had it working until I tried to upgrade my kernel.
<mjt> ..by mkinitrd
<mjt> it's using mdassemble, right?
<pertz> Yes.
<mjt> (i never looked at how initrd is done in ubuntu)
<felix_1> pcre_fullinfo(): I went to GOOGLE then somone wrote about the same error as mine. The answer was it is possibly pcre lib broken :-=(!!!! I have to say I am running hoary array-cd #4 ...
<mjt> pertz: do you have correct /etc/mdadm.conf (or /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf) ?
<crack> hey guys
<pertz> Yes, but they don't get used because the array has to be mounted before those can be consulted.
<pertz> Tell me, if I just dump the cramfs, is there any chance this will work without it?
<mjt> pertz: i mean, the uuid may come from there after all, and it should be correct
<pertz> It doesn't come from there.
<mjt> mkinitrd may get it from mdadm.conf, that is
<pertz> It's coming from a script file in the cram image that gets loaded at boot. The cram image is wrong (hence my need for mkinitrd), while my config file is right.
<pertz> I think it does.
<pertz> And when I try to generate it, it gets that part right.
<mjt> aha
<pertz> What it gets horribly wrong, is that it's trying to use the then running kernel - not the one I want to boot when I'm done.
<mjt> hmm?
<mjt> i can't parse that sentense.
<krism> meuserj|work : can i dcc you a file?
<pertz> I compiled and installed my kernel - I've not yet booted.
<krism> meuserj|work (re the xml config thing)
<pertz> I need to run mkinitrd to fix the image so I can boot.
<mjt> pertz: hopefully you left your current, working kernel intact before installing new one ;)
<pertz> mkinitrd wants to use the current environment (hence currently running kernel), instead of what I'm trying to get running.
<meuserj|work> I'm behind a corprate firewall.. can't dcc
<meuserj|work> krism, ^
<krism> meuserj|work : one sec ;)
<gazakii> hi
<crack> hi
<mjt> pertz: mkinitrd can be told to use whatever kernel version (at least) you want -- it's the primary job of mkinitrd to generate an image for not-yet-running kernel
<krism> meuserj|work : http://evilpen.net/xconfig.txt
<pertz> I can go back to it if I want. (and I can boot the whole mess from the rescue disk and do a chroot), but I want to get my new kernel running.
<krism> meuserj|work it's not exactly complete.. quick run through.
<crack> anyone want to help me getting grub working?
<pertz> I give it a kernel version but it then loads the wrong modules - the ones from the old instead of the new.
<krism> meuserj|work : interesting stuff is at bottom.
<crack> anyone?
<pertz> I don't know where it's getting this list of modules it thinks it needs to load at boot time either.
<pertz> We get crap like in the currently running, raid1 is a module. In the new, raid1 is compiled in (hence no module).
<theine> hi, is it possible to install mplayer codecs into a users home directory?
<eyequeue> crack:  what's the error?
<crack> grub loading.....
<crack> never loads
<theine> ... so that mplayer actually finds them
<pertz> Well it's off trying to load raid1 module (which doesn't exist in the new one because I compiled it in).
<mjt> pertz: well, i really can't help you with that stuff (i never saw mkinitrd from ubuntu, i use my own homegrown mkinitrd).  After all, as it seems you're quite expirienced, you can run it in debug mode (sh -x mkinitrd ...).  All the config should be mentioned in its manpage
<scoon> theine, i would guess yes.
<duckdown> Anybody know why eterm wont apt-get install properly?  No binary is placed
<gazakii> i've been looking for the kernel-source package  by browsing through the ftp. I cant use synptic because i need the kernel source to get my modem to work. I found kernel-source-2.6.8_2.6.8-7_all.deb. but the kernel warty has is 2.6.8.1-3-386. is this the correct package anyway?
<theine> sccon: cool
<scoon> theine, i would guess that there would be some sort of ENV var that could get set
<pertz> Read and reread the manapage. Not familiar with the sh -x though. I'll try that.
<sjoerd> duckdown: the binary is called Eterm..
<eyequeue> gazakii:  look for linux-source-*
<duckdown> sjoerd: well holy shit
<duckdown> sjoerd: it is too.. THANKS
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<gazakii> linux not kernel?
<pertz> Part of my problem is my experience is very spotty. You'll find I know a ton about certain things and then almost next to nothing about other things you would assume closely related.
<eyequeue> gazakii:  kernel-* is debian, iirc
<gazakii> oh
<mjt> pertz: also, if you do have all the reqd modules compiled in, you can boot with md=X,/dev/A,/dev/B,/dev/C where X is the minor number of yoru array (md1, md2 etc) and /dev/A etc are the components.  It's less reliable than mdassemble if you change your drives, but it works in other cases.
<mjt> (without initrd ofcourse)
<gazakii> thanks
<pertz> I wondered about that, but since I have to change the cramfs either way, it's only useful for future purposes.
<gazakii> and i was wondering why it was in universe
<mjt> pertz: hey, you know alot of stuff (modules, guuid of the arrays) - more than enouth to understand what's going on
<gazakii> ...
<pertz> Thanks though, I'll keep that in mind.
<pertz> Yea, but I've never heard of sh -x.
<mjt> heh, so why do you think i mentioned it? ;-P
<pertz> :)
<mjt> (IF it's a shell script - i think it is)
<pertz> (This is actually my first time on ubuntu - I've wandered over from Debian to get my feet wet)
<pertz> Now how do I pipe that to less?
<gazakii> ...there's actually 2 packages there. linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16.10_all.deb and linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16_all.deb which one should i get? I'm running the preview
<mjt> pertz: the output goes to fd#2 (stderr), so ... 2>&1 | less
<gazakii> warty preview that is
<Tirno> I can't seem to install java-common
<pertz> Thanks :)
<Tirno> I have universe and multiverse in my sources.list
<krism> AGH
<krism> don't do 'cvs co .'
<Tirno> where is it supposed to be?
<krism> i was in .../project/ and figured doing 'cvs co .' would update the whole project.. lol <g>
<pertz> Man this would be useful for a ton of thinks! :)
<eyequeue> gazakii:  i'd say the former
<pertz> s/thinks/things/
<mjt> pertz: for shell scripts. for binaries, the ultimate tool is strace ;)
<gazakii> you mean the first one right. thanks and sorry for this silly questions
<AlphaXero> trying to use the hoary-live cd as a source for a dist-upgrade, anyone have experience with this?
<munkee> mako: as the unofficial traffic nitpicker, how can 427 people post of which 456 posted last week? or am I not parsing that sentance correctly
<eyequeue> AlphaXero:  typically live cds are not useful for installs
<duckdown> Ughhh.... How come when I click and install the missing plugins in firefox (macromedia flash) and I accept the terms, etc. and it looks like everything installs, yet it friggin doesnt
<duckdown> can I apt-get it some how
<eyequeue> AlphaXero:  i don't believe you'll find any "repository-like" things on there, no .debs, just unpacked files
<AlphaXero> eyequeue, hoary is supposed to be pretty much the same on the live
<AlphaXero> oh ok
<AlphaXero> that makes sense
<eyequeue> AlphaXero:  livecds are pretty tight on available space
<jacoboworldwide> hi, i'm trying to install a canon lide 55 under ubuntu, i think i haven't a kerne module loaded, any clues?
<subterrific> duckdown: use synaptic and search for flash
<AlphaXero> gotcha, thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> np
<acidmaxd> can someone tell me where to find help for ipsec setup? (except the howtos)
<darkling> acidmaxd: Probably not. I had great trouble finding anything on setting up ipsec under Linux.
<acidmaxd> darkling: i need a clear documentation how to set up ipsec VPN gateway (not in transport or tunnel mode)
<darkling> Umm... transport and tunnel mode are all you get, AFAIK.
<duckdown> Are there any other transparent terminals?  Eterm leaves a bunch of nasty characters everywhere
<darkling> My experience is you won't find clear documentation anywhere.
<acidmaxd> darkling: so, my clients cannot use ipsec to secure their connections to my gateway
<acidmaxd> darkling: what do you suggest? openvpn? tinc?
<darkling> No, you can use transport or tunnel mode to do it, depending on the configuration of the clients and the end-point.
<acidmaxd> darkling: maybe i am doing something wrong. may i explain?
<darkling> Go ahead. I may not necessarily be able to help, though.
<darkling> My experiences of ipsec haven't been very good.
<D|m3> hi i need help. I'm new to Linux and i want to install Kdevelop. I downloaded the .tar.gz file and i don't know how to install. Pls HElp me!
<acidmaxd> We have a big, insecure LAN here. some people are sniffing, arp-poisoning, and so on. the clients must use encrypted connection to the gateway
<LinuxJones> D|m3, you can download kdevelop if you want using apt/synaptic
<acidmaxd> when i set up ipsec in transport mode, the connection between these two machines is encripted, but not this, that is just passing thru the gateway to internet
<acidmaxd> darkling: i guess ipsec is point-to-point only :(
<darkling> Yes, it's P-t-P only, *but*
<mako> munkee: i rewrote that script last night.. sounds like you found a bug :)
<darkling> you can configure it so that it only encrypts part of the way on a journey,
<darkling> which is what I tried to do with my system.
<LinuxJones> D|m3, go here and add the universe repository >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<acidmaxd> darkling: that's exactly what i want
<duckdown> Flash on Ubuntu AMD64 will NOT work.. it now makes my firefox fuckin seg fault
<acidmaxd> darkling: client -> gateway -> external gateway -> internet
<D|m3> thanks
<darkling> acidmaxd: I was trying to use it for my laptop when it's wireless.
<acidmaxd> darkling: client -encrypted-> gateway -dmz (secure)-> internet
<gdi2k> Hi, I'm having trouble getting the installation going. After the splash screen, the kernel is unpacked, then it just says "Ready." and does not continue. I've checked the CD on another machine, and it runs fine. It's just on this machine. Any ideas?
<Riddell> D|m3: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<darkling> I use tunnel mode.
<darkling> Umm... one sec...
<acidmaxd> darkling: what secure policies do i need?
<D|m3> thanks again
<D|m3> bye
<D|m3> :)
<darkling> acidmaxd: /join #ipsec-flood
<gdi2k> no takers? I've tried most of the boot parameters involving hardware detection, acpi and disabling splash
<LinuxJones> gdi2k, you could try re-setting your system's bios. I have had to do that on a few occasions over the years :D
<mantiena> mdz, hi
<mdz> mantiena: hi
<gdi2k> I did have to upgrade the bios recently, maybe resetting to defaults would help?
<LinuxJones> gdi2k, usually it is reset to default during the upgrade
<gdi2k> it's strange, because I've booted Linux off CD many times before. Knoppix was fine, as was Gentoo's live CD, and RedHat a couple of years back
<LinuxJones> gdi2k, has your hard drive been found correctly in the bios setup ?
<gdi2k> I think so, yes
<jelte> hiya.... anyone know why it would take my cdrom an estimated 50 min to copy 400mb off a cd on to my hd ?   (its an ide LITE-ON LTR-40125W   40x12x48)
<LinuxJones> gdi2k, that's the only other thing that I can think of off the top of my head
<gdi2k> ok, I'll check it out and see if resetting it makes any difference. thx for your help!
<LinuxJones> jelte, DMA might be disabled on your cd
<LinuxJones> gdi2k, GL
<jelte> LinuxJones, how can i see that?  hdparm -i just lists the modes, not if the options are turned on...
<krism> jelte : no options, just 'hdparm /device'
<LinuxJones> jelte, ls -al /dev/cdrom
<LinuxJones> jelte, then hdparm /dev/hdx
<krism> LinuxJones ?
<LinuxJones> krism, what ?
<krism> ah, i assumed he already knew what device (as he used -i)
<krism> LinuxJones re the ls -al /dev/cdrom
<LinuxJones> krism, I don't assume anything :D
<krism> ;) the better policy
<jelte> krism, LinuxJones yep, i'm using /dev/hdc   and dma is on, so is unmaskirq and 32 bit support
<jelte> ;-(
<krism> so what's the problem? (i missed that part)
<jelte> it just keeps spinning up, wizzing a bit, but then dies down again... problem is its is estimating 50 min to copy 400mb or so from cd to hd
<mebaran> Anyone here able to help me troublshoot a weird ALSA proble,?
<mebaran> I just installed Arry 4 AMD64
<krism> jelte : does it happen with every cd, or just one?
<LinuxJones> krism, maybe it's turned off on your hard drive
<jelte> maybe its just slow because its a load of small files (?)
<crimsun> mebaran: shoot.
<mebaran> and ALSA makes no noise, despite that I have loaded all the modules and the mixer
<mebaran> crimsun
<krism> jelte : that will slow it down, but im wondering if it's just a dirty cd / laser, etc.
<jelte> LinuxJones, unmasking, dma and 32 all on for both hd and cdrom
<mebaran> same one as yesterday
<jelte> krism, could be...  it was so slow yesterday, i couldn't even successfully boot up knoppix from it!
<adam_> hello
<LinuxJones> jelte, your cdrom  disk is not full of dust/dirt ?
<crimsun> mebaran: lspci -v line for your sound chipset -> pastebin.ca
<krism> jelte : yikes man :) try cleaning it
<crimsun> mebaran: lsmod -> pastebin.ca
<mebaran> my sound chipset is an emu10k1
<mebaran> sure of that
<mebaran> Creative Audigy 2
<adam_> how do i change my name in xchat?
<jelte> LinuxJones, could be... i'll have a go at cleaning it... but i'd be surprised its that dirty... we'll see ;-)
<crimsun> adam_: /nick foo
<LinuxJones> jelte, :D
<jelte> dont have cleaning cd stuff though... will just have to wait for the copy
<crimsun> mebaran: /proc/asound/devices -> pastebin.ca
<adam_> adam_: /crack
<edulix> how can I use nvidia driver in hoary? (and with kernel 2.6.10 shipped of course)
<krism> jelte : rofl sheesh ;)
<crimsun> edulix: follow the directions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<adam_> adam_: /crack foo
<neighborlee> hi gents..anyone know how I fix problem of not being able to  host games on my connection ?..I have a 5 port hub and I suspect thats it as I have no firewall...but I just can't host games as when someone trys to join it times out..any hints ? ;(
<adam_> rofl
<jelte> krism, odd thing was that when i did an hdparm -t on the knoppix cd it gave i/o errors, but other cd's were fine....
<adam_> name crack
<adam_> rofl
<krism> jelte : hmm.. i  wonder if the drive itself is going bad?
<mebaran> sent them both crimsun
<jelte> krism, yeah thats kinda what i was thinking too... no way a bit of dust gives this odd behaviour
<mebaran> what was the mixer file you recommended me delete
<mebaran> I might try that
<jelte> oh well... once i have enough money i'll buy myself a nice and new sparkling powerboor ;-)
<mebaran> again
<no0tic> how to change keyboard layout switching shortcut?
<mebaran> well I never quite got to it before
<krism> jelte : ;)
<crack> i think that worked
<krism> jelte : im tempted to buy one, but im nervous about PPC linux - wondering if ill have a lot of trouble getting random packages to compile.
<mantiena> mdz, I'm writing livecd installer (d-i component, which replaces base-installer and copies all files from liveCD into hard disk, prepared by debian-installer's partitioner), but have some troubles with testing my component :( Could you tell me how are you testing casper ?
<mantiena> mdz, I started d-i with command: sudo chroot $TREE bin/sh -c "export DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 ; /usr/bin/debconf-loadtemplate debian /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.templates; exec /usr/share/debconf/frontend /usr/bin/main-menu"
<mantiena> but it started only one time, asked a question about language and stopped - I see only blue screen :(
<crack> what is the transparency program for xchat?
<jelte> krism, yeah not too sure about that either... thinking of buying one and sticking with Mac OS for a bit to see what its like... but too afraid they'll come out with the G5 some point this year... not sure if i can wait though... dillemas dillemas... ;-)
<mdz> mantiena: I test by booting d-i
<tritium> crack, it's a setting, not a separate program
<crack> oh
<crack> ok i will work with it
<mdz> mantiena: have you read the messages that I've written on the mailing list about this feature?
<mdz> mantiena: ->#ubuntu-devel, please
<crack> is it the background? or the tint?
<zenrox> settings in xchat
<crack> got it
<krism> jelte : eh, no real interest for me in osx. maybe ill get an older desktop mac and try ubuntu ppc on that first ;)
<crimsun> mebaran: amixer -> pastebin.ca
<krism> jelte (e.g. before plopping 2k on a powerbook)
<jelte> krism, let us know how you get on ;-)
<krism> jelte sure
<krism> ion ?..I have a 5 port hub and I suspect thats
<crack> hey guys
<mebaran> ok crimsun
<mebaran> done
<gdi2k> LinuxJones: Hey, back again with the install prob. Tried resetting bios, now the screen is black, with a blinking cursor - no more 'Ready.'. The HDDs are definitely being fully and correctly detected by the bios
<crack> whats the command for me to be able to see my ntfs drive?
<krism> agh sorry about that
<krism> accidental middle click
<topyli> standard question: anybody with p3nfs or irda experience here?
<crimsun> mebaran: did it work with warty?
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> it also worked with array 2
<crimsun> mebaran: are you using stereo out or spdif?
<zenrox> crack,  easy read www.ubuntuguide.org
<mebaran> but I had to reinstall because my whol system got borked
<mebaran> I am using stereo out
<crack> ok
<crack> thanks
<mebaran> or at least that is want to use
<mebaran> do you know where I could find the old images
<mebaran> of Hoary
<mebaran> Xfree never played nice with my snd card
<zenrox> mebaran, you could of tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<zenrox> mebaran, upgrade to hoary
<mebaran> I have
<mebaran> on Array 4
<crimsun> mebaran: XFree86 doesn't mess with sound...
<mebaran> I need an older install disk maybe
<mebaran> no
<crimsun> mebaran: sec, I'm cross-referencing docs.
<mebaran> It never played nice with my vid card
<mebaran> totally unrelated problems
<mebaran> it is the reason Warty was never a pleasant experience
<crimsun> (right, you said "snd card" above)
<zenrox> like irq wise
<mebaran> crimsun, I just got up
<mebaran> heheh
<mebaran> I need to stop multitasking
<zenrox> linux has its ways of making you do that
<crimsun> mebaran: unmute and increase the volume for Analog Mix
<mebaran> no dice
<crimsun> nothing's muted, correct?
<crack> i want to throw a new theme for my desktop... where can i get some good ones?
<mebaran> there is nothing muted
<mebaran> I am doing everything from alsamixer
<klaym> www.gnome-look.org
<tsjubu> http://art.gnome.org
<mebaran> speaker-test keeps looping the front left speaker
<fetus> hey guys
<crack> im there, but i dont know which ones are for the panels
<fetus> anyone know how i can find my second hard disk
<jelte> fetus, look under the bed?  (sorry... couldn't resist...)
<crack> got it
<fetus> lol@ jelite
<fetus> lol
<crimsun> mebaran: sounds like routing's messed up. Have you enabled any of the routing controls?
<mebaran> I didnt touch them yet
<jelte> fetus, seriously, what do you mean 'find it' ?
<fetus> under computer it only shows one
<fetus> i have 2 x 80gb
<jelte> fetus, i think it wont be mounted then
<fetus> ones sata and ones ATA
<fetus> the os is installed on the SATA
<jelte> fetus, try 'sudo mkdir /seconddisk'  and then 'sudo mount /dev/hdb /seconddisk'  or something along those lines
<mebaran> crimsun, how would I do that
<mebaran> or thos just the send routing and such
<jk> anyone know a free call-in number (modem connection) for internet in Germany?
<crack> wow, ive forgotten just how configurable linux is
<crack> especially ubuntu
<mebaran> anyone here using an audigy 2 in alsa
<crimsun> mebaran: mute the audigy analog/digital output
<fetus> jelite, usr@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mount /dev/hdb /seconddisk
<fetus> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<crack> is there another place for ubuntu apps? so i dont keep bothering you guys with simple stuff?
<crimsun> fetus: you can't mount a device, you must mount a partition on a device.
<crimsun> fetus: (e.g., /dev/hdb1, not /dev/hdb)
<mebaran> great the volume control crashed
<fetus> ah thansk
<jelte> ah yes, sorry ;-)
<jelte> i did say 'something along those lines'  ;-)
<fetus> heh
<fetus> anyone know a command or utill that can help me partition the second drive
<crimsun> fetus: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<mebaran> digital are both muted
<mebaran> I am using aumix now
<jelte> fetus, if that works for you, you might want to add that to the /etc/fstab
<crimsun> mebaran: trying ,,aplay -Dplughw:0 foo.wav'' gives you...?
<fetus> no jelite it says , "fatal error cannot open disk drive":
<fetus> whats the command where it tells you system specs and or hard disk space
<njan> fetus, hard disk space = df -h
<njan> fetus, what do you mean by system specs?
<mebaran> it plays
<mebaran> but no sound comes out
<Raksu> cat /var/log/dmesg :)
<crimsun> mebaran: you say you can hear something from speaker-test?
<mebaran> no
<mebaran> it lopps the front left
<njan> Raksu, dmesg :p
<mebaran> but no sound comes out
<fetus> @njan , i remember one of my buddies sayin somthing about a /proc or somthing like that being a command where it would show specs
<mebaran> except high high pitched static
<mebaran> like barely hearable
<crimsun> what alsa version does array 2 use?
<edulix> crimsun
<edulix> crimsun: sorry I was away
<njan> fetus, /proc is the part of the filing system in linux where information like procesor type, etc, is kept while the system is running; but there's no specific command to give you 'system specs', you'd just have to cat the relevant object in /proc
<njan> s/procesor/processor/
<mebaran> I wouldnt know
<mebaran> linuxinfo
<mebaran> will
<crimsun> edulix: see above.
<mebaran> if you install it
<mebaran> it gives you more detailed info
<fetus> usr@ubuntu:~ $ df -h
<fetus> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<fetus> /dev/sda1              73G   29G   41G  42% /
<fetus> tmpfs                 443M     0  443M   0% /dev/shm
<crack> how do i start wine?
<njan> yeah, you'd have to use a script like mebaran says
<crack> just type in wine in console?
<fetus> hrm, invisible disk
<njan> fetus, invisible disk? what do you mean?
<fetus> i have 2 80gb in this box
<fetus> it shows one
<njan> fetus, it probably isn't mounted
<fetus> the installer saw 2
<scoon> fetus, then one is prolly not mounted
<njan> fetus, dmesg |grep sd
<fetus> any idea how to mount it
<scoon> fetus, type mount to see what is mounted
<njan> fetus, assuming it's the same type as your other one, it's probably called /dev/sdb, with the first partition being /dev/sdb1, etc
<fetus> usr@ubuntu:~ $ mount
<fetus> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<fetus> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<fetus> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<fetus> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<fetus> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<fetus> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<njan> fetus, so if you already have, say, one partition on it (/dev/sdb1), then mount /dev/sdb1 /path/to/mountpoint -t auto should mount it
<njan> fetus, if you want to automate it, you could add a line something like this to /etc/fstab:
<njan> /dev/sdb1       /mnt/windows          auto    umask=0,auto,defaults   0       0
<njan> fetus, that would mount the first partition on the second hard disk as /mnt/windows automatically on startup, with access to read/write for all users on the system
<fetus> the other disk is allready erased
<njan> fetus, in which case you'll have to format it before you can mount it
<njan> fetus, and possibly create partitions
<fetus> i installed the 64bit version last night and it was unstable
<njan> fetus, fdisk /dev/sdb
<fetus> so i used the this disk that im on to install the 32bit
<mebaran> my 64 bit is stable
<mebaran> it just never works right
<mebaran> heheh
<njan> create your partitions.. then mkfs /dev/sdbX where X is the partition you want to make a filing system on
<mebaran> no crashing
<fetus> hrm
<fetus> mine kept killing apps
<njan> fetus, are you wanting to install a second installation of linux on the second disk, then?
<fetus> no, im looking to use it for storage
<mebaran> the only app that gets killed is gaim
<njan> fetus, ok.. in which case, if it's formatted, use fdisk to create a partition/partitions
<mebaran> and only really rarely
<mebaran> when I compiled a custom plugin for it
<mebaran> so it was probalby my fault
<njan> fetus, then use mkfs to make a filing system (format) the partition.. eg. mkfs -j /dev/sdb1 would create an ext3 fs on /dev/sdb1
<njan> fetus, then just add a line in /etc/fstab pointing the right place and it'll mount on startup
<crimsun> mebaran: just to be sure, please give me the relevant sudo lspci -v line
<fetus> njan, hrm it doesnt work, the sda is the sata drive prefix i belive
<crack> question
<crack> i am using wine to run ventrilo for windows
<crack> it never totally comes up after configuring wine
<crack> i see it pop up, then it disappears
<fetus> is it minized crack
<crimsun> crack: why aren't you using the Linux client?
<crack> it doesnt work
<crack> it says under development
<crack> at ventrilos website
<njan> fetus, you can run fdisk without breaking anything - /dev/sda is your primary disk, your second one will be /dev/sdb or /dev/hda. If they're both sata, then they'll be /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc
<crack> is there a functioning version for linux?
<fetus> @njan, there not both sata, the one thatthis install is on is a sata drive. The other is a regular ATA drive
<njan> fetus, it'll be /dev/hda not /dev/sdb, then
<njan> fetus, everything else I told you is the same though :)
<fetus> hrm, hda is my cdrom
<njan> fetus, linux sees certain sorts of disks as scsi disks, as they work via the scsi layer in the kernel (I think), such as USB disks, firewire disks, sata disks, etc.
<njan> fetus, /dev/hdb?
<crack> crimsun, is there a linux version?
<crimsun> crack: yes, but apparently it has been obsoleted
<fetus> hdb = not exist
<scoon> fetus, dmesg | grep hd
<njan> fetus, dmesg |grep hd
<crack> oh
<njan> bah
<crack> you dont have it do u?
<njan> :)
<njan> fetus, you can paste the whole output of dmesg at me in /msg if you want
<njan> fetus, I
<crack> crimsun, you dont have it do you?
<njan> 'll tell you waht it is
<crimsun> crack: no.
<crack> k
<topyli> seb128: ping
<randabis> crack, you can run ventrilo in wine iirc
<eyequeue> ventrilo: nothing appropriate.
<eyequeue> what is it?
<subterrific> it doesn't work very well
<randabis> it is somewhat similar to skype, but without the ability to call people...it utilizes some form of VoIP iirc
<subterrific> i've got ventrilo running with cedega, but its crappy
<eyequeue> ah
<randabis> or teamspeak
<subterrific> teamspeak works better
<bluefoxicy> No support for the HP PSC750 scanner?
<eyequeue> also lacking an open protocol (like skype lacks)?
<bluefoxicy> (it's part of the printerscannercopier shitbox)
<crack> randabis, i used wine
<randabis> hah
<bluefoxicy> I want wine on amd64
<crack> but it keeps poppin up so quick i cant figure out what to do
<mebaran> I like tha pkgs I have on my system now
<bluefoxicy> for 32 bit win32 apps
<randabis> ah
<bluefoxicy> or cedega, people tell me cedega is a lot better or something
<mebaran> is there anyway that I can make a list
<mebaran> of those packages
<randabis> cedega is basically WINE + DirectX
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: i use cedega on amd64
<mebaran> so apt will automatically take them up
<subterrific> have been for over a year
<mebaran> bluefoxicy, all you have to do is set up a chroot
<subterrific> no
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  i don't see it in a chroot
<bluefoxicy> err
<subterrific> i don't use a chroot
<bluefoxicy> in a repository
<randabis> cedega is non-free software, that's why
<bluefoxicy> wine
<crack> randabis, i cant seem to get it to work
<crack> are you using it?
<bluefoxicy> I don't see wine anywhere
<bluefoxicy> I see wine-doc
<bluefoxicy> but not wine
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: well you have to install it yourself, i put together some instructions that have been in the forums for a while and on someones ubuntu wiki
<mebaran> subterrific, thenhow
<poeyerke> I new with Ubuntu, ans it is probably a stupid question ;) but how do i install development tool (C compiler en gtk)
<mebaran> I thought you had to make a 32 bit chroot
<randabis> no, I'm not...I just remember hearing about people using it
<bluefoxicy> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  :(
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy:  what repos do you have enabled?
<randabis> bluefoxicy, make sure you have universe enabled
<poeyerke> universe is enabled
<bluefoxicy> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<bluefoxicy> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<randabis> poeyerke, build-eseential is what you want
<poeyerke> ok, thanx!
<poeyerke> don have multiverse, do i need it ?
<randabis> it'll give you gcc, g++, and some other stuff
<randabis> no
<randabis> build-essential is in main
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy:  perhaps it was droped from hoary?  i don't know
* bluefoxicy adds warty
<randabis> no! don't da that
<bluefoxicy> it's not in warty either.
<randabis> wine is in hoary...you probably need to do an apt-get update
* bluefoxicy flushes and apt-get updates
<mebaran> build essential wont give you gtk dev
<randabis> do NOT mix warty and hoary stuff...you're asking for trouble
<mebaran> randabis, yes I know that first hand
<randabis> mebaran, true...I didn't see that he wanted gtk
<mebaran> heheh
<bluefoxicy> randabis: http://rafb.net/paste/results/dp29pF80.html
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy:  if you'd like to manually fetch: Filename: pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.0.20040615-1ubuntu1_i386.deb or Filename: dists/warty-backports/universe/binary-i386/wine_0.0.20050111-1-4.10ubp1_i386.deb
<randabis> poeyerke, you'll want gtk2.0-dev and probably glade-dev too
<mebaran> what does glade do anyway
<mebaran> glade was the gui designer I knwo
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  I'm on amd64, wine needs a multilib environment
<poeyerke> thanx :D
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy:  "warty-backports" does imply that it was at least at one time in hoary?
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  _i386.deb
<bluefoxicy> root@icebox:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.11# uname -a
<bluefoxicy> Linux icebox 2.6.10-hardened-amd64-generic #1 Tue Feb 8 14:42:06 EST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: search for ia32 in synaptic
<crimsun> mebaran: dpkg -l
<mebaran> oh cool
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy:  ah, scratch that then, but that would be the neighbourhood of the archive to manually browse?
<mebaran> but is there anyway
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: that has the 32bit libs you need for wine
<bluefoxicy> ah
<mebaran> to make apt parse a list like that
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  thanks
<mebaran> and install all those pkgs
<crimsun> mebaran: also, please answer my question regarding the sudo lspci -v output
<crimsun> mebaran: sure, you'll need to use awk
<bluefoxicy> the problem is that I need an i386 complied wine, but there's no universe entry for x86-64 for it, and i need supporting libs
<bluefoxicy> it's confusing as feck
<mebaran> ah
<Tux-Rox> Anyone see any problems running Real Player after upgrading to Hoary? I upgraded on one system and had no trouble, but upgrading on another system was a nightmare with only a protion of gnome reinstalling properly. I think I have most of the system recovered, but Real Player 10 just won't work. No GUI, no verbose at the command line and it just hangs when you run it. Any ideas?
<poeyerke> that would be libgtk2.0-dev and libglade-dev ? ;)
<mebaran> would it be easier to make like a metapkg
<randabis> ah that's the problem
<bluefoxicy> I ahve the ia32 libs
<mebaran> like mebsystem
<randabis> I don't use real player so no
<randabis> poeyerke, yes
<poeyerke> worked, perfect ;) thanx!
<mebaran> 0000:02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<mebaran>         Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350)
<mebaran>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
<mebaran>         I/O ports at a000 [size=64] 
<mebaran>         Capabilities: [dc]  Power Management version 2
<fetus> lol, the reason real isnt working for ya is its still buffering
<mebaran> sorry for the flood
<fetus> heh
<bluefoxicy> man
<bluefoxicy> I hope the rest of the world doesn't go the same way gentoo and ubuntu did with x86-64
<bluefoxicy> why the fsck is there /lib64 -> /lib?
<bluefoxicy> and lib32
<fetus> 64bit is neato but it needs work
<bluefoxicy> lib is supposed to be 32 bit; lib64 is 64 bit
<bluefoxicy> so says AMD AND the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard
<mebaran> well it doesnt really matter
<mebaran> I think the symlink is a trivial thing
<fetus> i didnt buy my a64 for 64bit , i bought it cuz i got it for $90
<bluefoxicy> mebaran:  neither does the operation of malloc() or mmap() then?  or the posix specs?
<fetus> lol
<K-Rich> hwy all, i just used apt to get mysql and phpmyadmin.... but i have no idea the password to open phpmyadmin... i tried my user pass with no luck... any clues?
<bluefoxicy> mebaran:  the symlink points to the directory where 32 bit libs are, and there's a lib32 which shouldn't exist
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> but I guess they wanted to emphasis
<mebaran> a full 64 bit system
<mebaran> on my machine I am running full 64 bit
<mebaran> unistalled openoffice and ran abiword
<mebaran> eventually we are all going to run full 64 bit
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: gentoo and ubuntu are 64bit userland by default, they did it the correct way
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: if you can't handle it, just run a 32bit kernel
<mebaran> bluefoxicy, subterrific stated it well
<bluefoxicy> The 64-bit architectures PPC64, s390x, sparc64 and AMD64 must place 64-bit libraries in /lib64, and 32-bit (or 31-bit on s390) libraries in /lib
<bluefoxicy> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#LIB64
<farruinn> you didn't listen to what people said
* bluefoxicy shrugs
<bluefoxicy> yeah well
<mebaran> it is the easiest problem to fix
<mebaran> if it ever becomes a huge deal
<mebaran> but I doubt it ever will
<mebaran> almost all my apps run in 64 bit
<bluefoxicy> mebaran:  find Lv and ask him how easy it is to fix ;)
<mebaran> heheh
<mebaran> I dont know much about that
<mebaran> or if it is huge hassle
<mebaran> then why should we bother
<mebaran> we will al eventually run only 64 bit programs
<farruinn> bluefoxicy: if it makes you happier, mv /lib64 /lib ; ln -s /lib64 /lib
<bluefoxicy> he spent something like a year trying to fix gentoo, and he's on the amd64 dev team.  He made some progress but tehy're still inable to discard /lib32 and the symlinks just yet IIRC
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: read the Rational there. that is only if you want compatibility
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  *nod* but some people using wine or openoffshit are going to want compatibility.
<mebaran> openoffice 2.0 is supposed to be pure 64 bit
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  and the RATIONAL is that it's for compatibility.  The standard still stands.  Obviously you only need mmap() if you want compatibility with Unix source code
<mebaran> and wine never worked right for me anyway
<crack> ok gents, talk to ya later. thanks for all the help
* bluefoxicy is a huge standards nazi
<fetus> i used to use wineX on the redhat box to play some games woot
<bluefoxicy> I used regular Wine to play Deus Ex
<bluefoxicy> :>
<fetus> lol
<bluefoxicy> it worked too
<fetus> i just so happend to find wineX on a irc server so :X
<tsjubu> how i get in hoary the warty-mouse back?
<bluefoxicy> I also used wine to use WMP to play porno vids in formats xine couldn't read
<fetus> lol
<fetus> thats why u gota burn em to dvd
<fetus> lol
<bluefoxicy> heh
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: and Lv isn't trying to get rid of /lib32 to my knowledge. he's working to add correct multiarch support to portage, which is exactly what ubuntu is trying to do for dpkg
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  o.O
<Levander> Can anybody tell me why I have about 30 20-hal.hotplug processes and about the same number of sh processes under the root user on my machine?
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: which means that you can take any 32bit package and install it on a 64bit machine and it knows to put 32bit libs in /usr/lib32, etc....
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  he was the one that introduced me to the AMD + FHS specs about /lib,/lib64 and made the arguments
<fetus> anyone wanna help me on my lost hard drive mission
* bluefoxicy shrugs
<fetus> i was told to run a dmesg, so here it is, http://www.pastebin.com/241807
<bluefoxicy> fetus:  curl up into the fetal position and cry
<Levander> fetus, ask more specific question, maybe get more help
<fetus> ive been chatting with njan but he seems to be afk now
<bluefoxicy> heh
<njan> fetus, yeah, I simultaneously got into an argument with arrogant people in #debian and tried to figure out how to make dinner with no cooker, sorry :)
<njan> fetus, I didn't get the top of your dmesg from what you pasted, but I couldn't see anything about a secondary hard drive..
<fetus> lol
<njan> fetus, if the bios sees it, it should be /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc or /dev/sdb, assuming /dev/hda is your CDrom drive and /dev/sda is your sata drive
<njan> fetus, if it's not one of those, then your system is either really odd or linux doesn't see the hard disk.
<tsjubu> how i get the warty-mouse back in hoary?
<njan> I love how people argue with you until they don't understand what you say and then waffle and bullshit and make the whole conversation look pointless and silly.
<njan> No, wait, I hate it. Never mind :)
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: making /lib 32bit by default doesn't really solve the problem though, it just moves it
<fetus> lol
<fetus> any sa goons in her
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  I think the original idea was to make it so if you installed a 32 bit package, it would go right where it belongs
<farruinn> tsjubu: sounds like a temporary thing.  should be fixed in a few updates I'd imagine
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: you still have the issue of installing two packages, one 64bit, one 32bit that both install /usr/bin/firefox
<AndyR> lo all
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  eh.  True, but who installs both 32 bit and 64 bit firefox?
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: and yes, that was the original idea, but as my example demonstrates it doesn't solve the problem, it only makes it easier to screw up your machine
<bluefoxicy> root@icebox:/tmp# dpkg -i wine_0.0.20040914-1_i386.deb
<bluefoxicy>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<bluefoxicy> !#@?!#
<bluefoxicy> @!#?@!
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: tons of people want 32bit firefox for flash, but 64bit firefox because you use the 64bit jvm or maybe you want 32bit mplayer for win32codecs, but you want 64bit mencoder because it encodes faster
<bluefoxicy> subterrific:  i want 32 bit wine now
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: --force-architecture
<bluefoxicy> i'll worry about mplayer later
<bluefoxicy> thanks
<tsjubu> farruinn,thx
<Levander> Does everyone have like 30 hal-hotplug processes on their ubuntu box, or is it just me?
<bluefoxicy> I have no hal processes
<subterrific> Levander: i've got one hald process, no hal-hotplug
<sjoerd> Levander: you've got probably some D processes then
<K-Rich> anyone here got mysql up and running?
<Levander> subterrific, thanks, sounds like i do need to look into it more then, great something else to do...
<Levander> sjoerd, a d process is a deamon?
<Levander> sjoerd, i've got one hald process running
<sjoerd> Levander: no. It's one that is waiting on something from the kernel
<sjoerd> Levander: if that has status D then your screwed
<Levander> sjoerd, what app to use to find d processes, doesn't show up under system monitor
<sjoerd> Levander: you can turn on ``Status'' in the preference
<Levander> sjoerd, found status under system monitor, it says "sleeping" for all the hal-hotplug processes
<sjoerd> Levander: and for the hald
<Levander> hald says sleeping also
<Jamie_Bennett> anyone got frequency scaling working on AMD64 here?
<K-Rich> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#installmysqldatabaseserver errrr... what is the root password ?
<Levander> sjoerd, all the hot-plug processes say they using 1.4 MB of memory each.  Are they all really using that much memory, or could these be memory shared by the processes, just reported a bunch of times?
<bluefoxicy> beh, wine died
<sjoerd> Levander: both
<tsjubu> in the monitor i have behind netstat Zombie
<tsjubu> what that means?
<Levander> sjoerd, u mean that some of the 1.4 MB is shared, and some of it is used individually by a process?
<ziggity> hi
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  mysql's "root" is not the same as unix/linux/ubuntu's "root"
<sjoerd> Levander: yah
<tsjubu> sjoerd, wat is the Zombie?
<ziggity> warty to hoarus and now I lost synaptic package manager
* bluefoxicy wonders why he has an entry for Koffice in his menu but doesn't have Koffice installed
<macewan> before I man it - anyone know the wget to grab contents of a directory & all directories and contents of those directories within the original?
<sjoerd> tsjubu: then it's waiting for it's parent to reap it
<tsjubu> ziggity,apt synaptic
<Levander> sjoerd, thanks, looks like I could save some memory if I take the time to figure out what the hell is wrong w those processes, on 512MB machine, might speed things up a little, i'll try to look into this week, thanks again.
<ziggity> tsjubu, whats apt
<tsjubu> danke je sjoerd
<sjoerd> Levander: they shouldn't be lingering around
<sjoerd> tsjubu:
<macewan> hrm, wget -r -np?
<K-Rich> eyequeue: okay lemme try this then :)
<tsjubu> apt-get install synaptic
<Levander> sjoerd, but is there any good documentation on understanding more in-depth what is reported by system-monitor, would be interesting
<sjoerd> tsjubu: there is #ubuntu-nl too btw
<sjoerd> Levander: dunno
<tsjubu> i know,sjoerd
<Levander> sjoerd, cool, i'll google later, thanks for help
<ziggity> tsjubu, its installed but not in the menu
<ziggity> how do I add it to the menu
<|QuaD|> i was happy to see that OOo2 is in hoary :)
<tsjubu> sudo synaptic
<Levander> quad, did they improve startup times in OOo2, that was a milestone they had set for that release?
<ziggity> it works but its not available from menu only from terminal window
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  when you configured mysql-server, you should have set a "root" password, 'less /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/README.Debian'
<tsjubu> ziggity,maybe after reboot will it be in menu
<njan> bluefoxicy, I have one of those
<Levander> quad, read an article awhile back where OOo2 was supposed to be the point where newbies could use OOo2 just as easy as MS Office
<njan> bluefoxicy, in fact, I have an entry for a few apps in my gnome menus that I don't actually have
<ziggity> ok. .cu after a reboot.
<bluefoxicy> njan:  it's ugly
<ziggity> thanx
<ziggity> bye
* bluefoxicy also wants to rid himself of openoffice
<tsjubu> :)
<Arrogance> is there a URL I can download a Hoary installer from?
<bluefoxicy> Arrogance: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<njan> bluefoxicy, agreed
<bluefoxicy> look for the array 4 cds somewhere
<bluefoxicy> njan:  I made a post to ubuntu-devel but it was ignored
<Arrogance> bluefoxicy, thanks
<|QuaD|> Levander: it might be, haven't tried it yet
<|QuaD|> they didn't have the access type application though
<fetus> is ther a apt-get command that will update all drivers and stuff
<njan> bluefoxicy, :(
<tsjubu> fetus, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Levander> quad, what's the access type application?
<K-Rich> eyequeue: reading now... the only config stuff it asked on install was if it should purge databases when it's uninstalled
<Levander> but OOo2 should be big, i'm excited also
<bluefoxicy> njan: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/4222
<|QuaD|> Levander: there is one that is supposed to mimic ms access
<Levander> Microsoft gets 50% of their revenue from Office, they gotta be quivering at the knees over OOo2
<Levander> can u imagine someone doing for free what u do for a living??
<|QuaD|> Levander: thats why they aren't opening their formats up :(
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  okay
<Levander> quad, yeah, some people won't have the choice to switch because of investing in Office documents they got, but a lot of ppl will be able to
<GammaRay> Levander: can you?
<Levander> gammaray, fuck me if that happened to me
<|QuaD|> Levander: i am not planning on using office again unless i need to. but when i am working starting june i might have to
<Levander> quad, yeah, is not big deal, i'll prolly have to use office occasionally also, but am gonna learn OOo2 better and become really proficient at it
<|QuaD|> Levander: my thesis is going to be written in OOo2 :)
<Levander> quad, i'd look at docbook also if u r computer geek like me, u write in XML, but can convert to a lot of different formats
<K-Rich> eyequeue: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Rtbne969.html   Any other ideas :/
<Levander> docbook isn't a WYSIWYG solution like OOo
<|QuaD|> Levander: why would you want to write documents in that?
<|QuaD|> Levander: is it cli?
<Levander> because it's so much easier to convert to other file formats, have u seen an HTML document created in OOo? they're horrible
<Levander> quad, no u create text files, docbook is xml format
<|QuaD|> do you have any links to it?
<|QuaD|> i just googled it, didn't find it
<Levander> no off hand, it's got a very big user base, just google, there's a lot out there
<Levander> not off hand*
<Levander> quad, hold on, lemme look
<|QuaD|> Levander: allright.... i think i like wysiwyg editors better though :) i will def try it
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  any chance you already have a password set?  add -p to the command line
<Levander> quad, there's a docbook.org, but this looks like an introductory article that you would prolly find very interesting: http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-docbk.html
<|QuaD|> Levander: thanks, i will definitely check it out
<|QuaD|> can it save to native OOo formats?
<njan> bluefoxicy, looks like a set of sensible suggestions to me.
<eyequeue> i believe docbook is a format
<Levander> quad, don't know would have to look around, doesn't sound like it would that hard for someone to write, since native OOo is also XML
<|QuaD|> true
<eyequeue> db2latex-xsl - Stylesheets for processing DocBook XML files to LaTeX2e
<eyequeue> docbook-doc - Documentation for the DocBook DTD.
<Levander> quad, could prolly even do it with XSL if someone has done it
<|QuaD|> are there any cli OOo editors?
<Levander> quad, what u talking about?  like a line editor for OOo?
<|QuaD|> <!DOCTYPE article PUBLIC "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook V4.1//EN">
<|QuaD|> that is what OOo uses also
<|QuaD|> oasis
<Levander> quad, fuck that's cool, had no idea, maybe OOo is using DocBook and is a WYSIWYG DocBook editor?
<|QuaD|> Levander: no idea, i just know that OOo is using the oasis format
<|QuaD|> its a standard
<|QuaD|> brb
<K-Rich> eyequeue: no password... fresh install
<Levander> quad, but u see it says DocBook in the DOCTYPE declaration u posted?
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  there's surely something i'm overlooking, but i'll tell you what i'd do next, maybe it will trigger something for you
* SeTh_thE_SinNeR back
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  in the mysql-doc package, there's info on how to manually inspect the mysql user table, databasename "mysql"
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  from there, you can manually force a password change ... but i do suspect there is also an easier way
<CarlK> I have a laptop running DSL that won't boot from CD, doesn't have a floppy.  any ideas on how to get the ubuntu CD to 'go'
<K-Rich> eyequeue: i got it .... i just did an apt-get remoe --purge mysql-* and tried again, had to use the -p option though and it now works
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  great
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  btw, i do recommend that mysql-doc package too :)
<spinifex> Hi.  I've got a laptop that I use with both the campus LAN and wireless.  On startup, when it's not plugged in to the LAN, it takes a long time "Configuring Network Settings", and then starts up with both devices disabled.  I tried installing ifplugd, and it adds some messages to startup, but still doesn't fix this problem
<K-Rich> eyequeue: gotcha :)
<K-Rich> thanks eyequeue, i owe ya one :)
<eyequeue> np
<kroon> Is Mono included on Array 4 ?
<spinifex> anyone know how to make ubuntu detect my ethernet setup better on startup for a laptop?
<spinifex> it takes a ridiculously long time
<randabis> my friend had that problem too
<flosch> hi
<randabis> haven't figured out how to fix it
<Cube-ness> spinifex, dhcp?
<MSG43> what the root password for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> MSG43:  no such thing, see the faq
<Cube-ness> why do people want root so damn badly?
<MSG43> because root is need
<MSG43> to like build stuff
<Cube-ness> um
<Cube-ness> no its not
<eyequeue> MSG43:  um, wrong, very wrong
<Cube-ness> its called sudo
<eyequeue> MSG43:  compiling as root is very unwise
<MSG43> well I typed in sudo and I got a thinking asking me what I want to do?
<vixus> Hey, how can I run a bind command on startup?
<Cube-ness> i assume MSG43 mean make install part
<eyequeue> MSG43:  let's start here: "what would you like to accomplish?"
<Cube-ness> MSG43, "sudo make install"
<dredg> ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Cube-ness> hehe
<njan> MSG43, either sudo command or sudo /bin/bash. It works.
<vixus> MSG43: What's the problem?
<vixus> I got Blue Remote working a treat, but I have to bind my phone everytime I run it which is a pain in the ass.
<eyequeue> njan:  or sudo -s, to add to your list :)
<CarlK> I have a hoary-install-i386.iso cd mounted.  is grub on it somewhere so I can install grub on the local HD (that is currently running DSL/lilo)
<Tyccho> vixus do you mean in the shell?
<MSG43> I need to install ndsiwrapper
<eyequeue> MSG43:  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<MSG43> don't have the internet
<vixus> Tyccho: Yes
<MSG43> so I don't think I can use apt-get unless if it on the cd is it?
<eyequeue> MSG43:  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils, actually, sorry
<BiteMeBill> MSG43 can you burn a cd on the system you are on now?
<vpalle> any tools for configuring printing?
<CarlK> you can tell apt to use a CD... but I havn't found an easy way
<MSG43> yes
<vixus> Tyccho: I need to run the command: [ sudo rfcomm bind rfcomm0 00:0A:D9:E7:44:DA 1 ] 
<BiteMeBill> You could download the .deb and install it that way can't you?
<MSG43> it doesn't seem to work :(
<eyequeue> MSG43:  Filename: pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_0.10-1_i386.deb ... start with that info at your favorite ubuntu mirror
<MSG43> it give me an error
<vixus> MSG43: What is the problem??
<socomm> Does metacity come with xinerama support?
<MSG43> I don't know the exact error
<vixus> Tyccho?
<MSG43> should debs run under a regular user account?
<eyequeue> MSG43:  you don't run a deb, a deb is data ... you run dpkg under sudo
<vixus> I think so.
<BiteMeBill> would still need to run under sudo privilages I would think
<vixus> Yes.
<Tyccho> vixus- create an alias for the command you want to bind.
<vixus> You can double click it.
<eyequeue> MSG43:  sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_0.10-1_i386.deb
<vixus> Tyccho: Clarify please. :D
<vixus> eyequeue's done it.
<vixus> Tyccho: What do you  mean?
<MobyTurbo> I've missed something, why are you all reccomending that MSG43 download a deb rather than use aptitude or apt-get?
<vixus> I don't know.
<MSG43> so I type in sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-source_1.0-1_i386.deb
<eyequeue> MobyTurbo:  he states he has not internet connectivity on the box in question
<BiteMeBill> MobyTurbo: Due to no internet till installed.
<vixus> He doesn't have a net connection?
<MobyTurbo> OK
<vixus> He wants wireless, yes?
<eyequeue> MobyTurbo:  considering that the deb is ndiswrapper-utils, it sort of makes sense :)
<MSG43> vixux: no I don't have a net connectiong
<MSG43> I'm using wireless
<Tyccho> vixus- somehting like: alias lll="sudo rfcomm bind rfcomm0 00:0A:D9:E7:44:DA 1" so when you type lll, the real command will execute.
<MSG43> my wireless worked in suse with ndiswrapper
<vixus> MSG43: I wanted to do that.
<vixus> Tychho: Yeah, but I want it automated! :D
<MobyTurbo> MSG43, looks like you're on the right track then. :)
<MSG43> ok
<MSG43> thanks
<MSG43> I'm gonna go into linux
<vixus> Tychho: So I don't have to do it on startup all the time.
<Tyccho> vixus- if you want it to work everytime you login, you'll need to add it to your .bashrc file.
<eyequeue> MSG43:  btw, once you have this all working, please consider filing a bug report so that it can be more painless for others in your situation
<vixus> Thank you!
<MobyTurbo> eyequeue, he's left already
<eyequeue> MobyTurbo:  yeah, i type slowly
<vixus> Tyccho: Where is .bshrc?
<eyequeue> MobyTurbo: and have to look at the keys, rather than the screen
<eyequeue> vixus:  ~/.bashrc (your home directory)
<vixus> oh
<vixus> whoops
<MobyTurbo> vixus, it's a dot file so it's invisable unless you use "ls -a"
<vixus> Tyccho, do I just tack it on the end?
<BockBilbo> whats the config file for apache2 in ubuntu?
<Tyccho> Yep.
<BiteMeBill> apache2.conf
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  look in /etc/apache2/
<Pluk>  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<BockBilbo> ok
<vixus> done! Thanks.
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  there's a multiplicity of files, in reality
<Pluk> but in apache2 things like modules and virtual sites are split up now outside of the config file
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, see.. im having problems trying to configuring wordpress
<BockBilbo> cause somehow the php files dont show up properly
<BockBilbo> same same with perl scripts
<BockBilbo> 8.pl)
<BiteMeBill> BockBilbo: what problems are you having?
<BockBilbo> (.pl)
<BiteMeBill> with wordpress.  I just did it.,
<BockBilbo> BiteMeBill, did you downloaded from apt?
<BiteMeBill> No went with the 1.5
<BockBilbo> anyways
<BockBilbo> the problem is that
<BockBilbo> after creating the DB
<BockBilbo> when i try to open the wp-config.php file
<BockBilbo> nothing shows up
<BockBilbo> the page is just blank
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> so i dont know if its an apache problem
<BockBilbo> or  what
<BockBilbo> :S
<BiteMeBill> BockBilbo: there are some nice changes in it the newer beta version you might consider going that route instead of the apt-get.
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php*
<BockBilbo> hold on
<BockBilbo> /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load
<CarlK> I have grub installed now - anyone know how to get it to boot from CD?
<BockBilbo> those are the mods enabled eyequeue
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  and they are symlinks to -available? (ls -l, if you need)
<BockBilbo> what do you mean by "to available"?
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> they are
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf:  AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  something like that in there?
<johnnyiron> hello
<johnnyiron> any ubuntu user from spain?
<BockBilbo> mm let me see
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, yes
<BockBilbo> there is
<NewbieMonster> Hiya - how do I set up synaptic to use the ubuntu unstable repos?
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3 and  AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<johnnyiron> what?
<BockBilbo> johnnyiron, what do you need?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  okay, and just to verify, when you look at the wp-config.php file, on the actual filesystem, it has contents that you would expect would print something, right? :)  ie, it's not empty
<johnnyiron> I need help to install openoffice
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, it should
<BockBilbo> let me see
<johnnyiron> only
<BockBilbo> johnnyiron, apt-get install openoffice.org
<johnnyiron> ok
<johnnyiron> but
<eyequeue> johnnyiron:  stick a "sudo " in front of that
<BockBilbo> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<BockBilbo> ;)
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, what could it be?
<BockBilbo> i mean.. what can be causing the prob?
<johnnyiron> all righ
<johnnyiron> thanks
<lOSTmONK> m00000000000
<eyequeue> johnnyiron:  'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-help-es'
<eyequeue> johnnyiron:  'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-help-es' <--- ayuda en espanol
<lOSTmONK> does gnome automatically add things to the menu like KDE does?
<spinifex> wtf.  I installed KDE and logged in to it and the configurator crashed halfway through.  How do I set the theme?
<spinifex> lostmonk, It adds some things..  doesn't seem to add everything I install though
<lOSTmONK> is it as easy to add to the menu as kde is?
<eyequeue> johnnyiron:  also, this one: openoffice.org-l10n-es - Spanish language package for OpenOffice.org
<Riddell> lOSTmONK: they both use freedesktop.org menus
<johnnyiron> spanish?!
<johnnyiron> ok
<johnnyiron> thanks
<Riddell> spinifex: you can set the theme in kcontrol
<lOSTmONK> well, im njot on ubuntu ATM
<eyequeue> johnnyiron:  you asked for someone in spain, so i figured it would be helpful for you :)
<johnnyiron> i cant open the archive donwnloaded from oppenofice.org
<johnnyiron> ok
<eyequeue> johnnyiron:  if you follow the "apt-get" commands given, you shouldn't need anything from the open.office website at all
<eyequeue> johnnyiron:  ubuntu has downloaded those things for you, and already made the changes to them to make them work well on hyour ubuntu system
<eyequeue> i should have mentioned #ubuntu-es, drat
<spinifex> neat, thanks riddell
<lOSTmONK> argh
<lOSTmONK> can i update to the newer ubuntu from the old, or get the newer iso?
<tsjubu> lOSTmONK, change warty in hoary in repo
<kent> If i need to run a GUI program from a remote machine,  is running it with "ssh -X" the fastest way to do it?
<jo> hi, is it possible to udgrade hoary to debian sarge?
<Lee__> kent: yes
<lOSTmONK> ok good
<lOSTmONK> will it update the kernel too?
<tsjubu> lOSTmONK and delete the backport line
<jdub> bdale: yeah, still experimenting with the best way of doing the packages
<Lee__> jo: I don't think Ubuntu and Debian are the same thing.
<AlphaXero> lostmink, everything
<AlphaXero> err monk
<jdub> bdale: current ubuntu packages are quick hack and insecure ;)
<bdale> jdub: could have used it this weekend.  will let you live, though...  ;-)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> it is kinda hard to set up
<jo> Lee__: but ubuntu is based on debian
<Lee__> so
<lOSTmONK> rofl
<bdale> jdub: I'm streaming audio from xdevconf, badly
<jdub> ahr
<Lee__> AFAIK you can't make Redhat Mandrake either
<jdub> basic audio streaming is not too difficult
<bdale> jdub: no worries, plan A failed and so I volunteered to be plan B.  using gnomemeeting through a conf bridge with a decent codec... way better than nothing.
<Lee__> or turn SuSE into Fedora
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  you will only update pacakges of the same name
<jo> i installed sarge but it has XFree... i need Xorg for my ati card to work
<Lee__> jo: /join #debian
<seth__> does anyone recomends xorg instead of xfree ?
<lOSTmONK> well, lemme install, then com back for the inevitable issues
<jo> they're not very helpful
<jo> but i'll try
<Lee__> use the bot. its name is dpkg. ask it question first.
<lOSTmONK> #debian is a baaaaaaaaaaad place
<jono> hi all
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-1-i686, or similar, if you want
<Se7h> no?
<Se7h> lol
<jono> is there support in stock ubuntu kernels for bluetooth and hence /dev/rfcomm*?
<lOSTmONK> eyequeue, ill ask again when i get back
<eyequeue> k
<lOSTmONK> i gotta install first
<lOSTmONK> im just tying up some lose ends first
<spinifex> wow, kcontrol sure loves to crash
<AlphaXero> spini, so does Xine
<qoke> are any of the developers on ?
<spinifex> nick@kamek:~$ kcontrol
<spinifex> nick@kamek:~$ KCrash: Application 'kcontrol' crashing...
<spinifex> nick@kamek:~$ kcontrol
<spinifex> nick@kamek:~$ KCrash: Application 'kcontrol' crashing...
<qoke> i had a question.. I saw a blog entry about how the loading process was benig optimised.. are those optimisation already in Hoary Hedgehog ?
<qoke> *being
<grogoreo> hi
<SiRrUs> AlphaXero whats wrong with your xine
<AlphaXero> shrug
<AlphaXero> it just hangs
<grogoreo> For some reason, my system keeps on freezing. It has done it like 4 times today. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm using Warty
<AlphaXero> i dont care though
<SiRrUs> AlphaXero have you run xine-check ?
<AlphaXero> i use vlc and mPlayer
<eyequeue> grogoreo:  not here, but what were you doing just before it happens?
<AlphaXero> no havent tried xine-check
<grogoreo> erm, just on firefox. But it does it on anything. The mouse just freezes and I cant press the Num Lock button
<AlphaXero> i uninstalled xine
<kent> Lee__, thanks for the answere before. Im trying to configure my brothers printer over a 2mb adsl, and i have to do it for him with redhats system-config-printer, and since its a lexmark it just wont stop giving me a hard time :(
<AlphaXero> my totem-xine stopped working too
<spinifex> hey, is there anything for laptops that can make it not take so long "Configuring Network Settings" on startup, only to disable both my LAN and Wireless settings?
<eyequeue> grogoreo:  i've had ff freeze up on me, but i've never had it freeze the whole system like that
<AlphaXero> when i open disc it wants me to go to a file for some reason
<eyequeue> spinifex:  dhcp?
<Lee__> kent: install cups, open a web browser type in http://localhost:631/
<spinifex> eyequeue: I have them set to that
<Lee__> then look online for info on CUPS drivers for your Lexmark.
<spinifex> it still takes forever though
<AlphaXero> spini, that is in the troubleshooting section of www.ubuntuguide.org
<hirata> hi everybody
<hawkman> I had FF free the system, I'm good at crashing linux :)
<eyequeue> spinifex:  it might be faster to configure things manually (/etc/network/interfaces) if that's an option for them
<Lee__> spinifex: you can set your network interfaces to not auto load and manually load all of them when you want.
<qoke> has anyone seen this: http://www.fooishbar.org/blog//tech/ubuntu/fastBootMiniBoF-2004-12-09-13-45.html
<hirata> there is a little problem with the transcode program and the used libvorbis library
<qoke> and do you know if these optimization are in hoary hedgehog ?
<hirata> does anybody has an idea how to fis it?
<jo> how would i perform a dist upgrade?
<eyequeue> jo: make the changes you want in sources.list, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<afonit> does anybody know how to save and modify files on a server?  What is the trick?  I am sure it is possible as ibm and novell are behind linux,   (the server we have is OS X)  is this a limitation of Gnome?
<inc_> sup room
<afonit> also, I mounted the server with smbmount
<Lee__> jo: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<inc_> what do you mean save files to a server
<jo> thanks
<Se7h> does anyone recomends xorg instead of xfree ?
<Lee__> afonit: most computers can save files to a server
<afonit> inc_ like working with a spreadsheet on a server, it always opens it as read only
<Lee__> afonit: ask the server admin to give you write permissions
<afonit> I do have wright permissions, that is why I am confused
<Lee__> ask your server admin
<afonit> lee_ is smbmount the preferred method?
<Lee__> I like it. Gnome has a decent SMB browser too
<Lee__> you might have to sonfigure samba for your network first. you can always /join #samba
<Lee__> s/sonfigure/configure/
<afonit> lee_ cool thanks, what is the smb browser for gnome called
<Lee__> nautilus. it's in the applications menu.
<kent> Lee__, He has cups installed, and from lexmark we got a ppd file (and some other things). But if i added the printer with cups from the webpage, gnome applications cant find it. I need to add it with system-config-printers, i think. I can feed that program with the ppd file. Im going to do that as soon as it starts. Both him and me have 2mb adsl, but running programs over that line is slooow :(
<Jimbob> afontit: It's in the standard file browser, actually
<Jimbob> afontit: Just go to the "Network Servers" item in the "Places" menu
<afonit> ok, thanks
<Lee__> kent: I uses the CUPS browser interface and got Gnome to see the printer just yesterday but it sounds like your configuration is a bit different than mine.
<froust> Can anyone recommend a good secure ftp client?
<Tux-Rox> froust, gFtp doesn't work for you?
* dredg destroys ftp
<Lee__> froust: yeah, SSH.
<dredg> sftp/scp
<froust> no, my box at school got ghosted, and i couldn't remember the name of the program i had on here
<Lee__> FTP must die.
<qoke> yes, and it must die very quickly
* Lee__ stabs FTP with a long spear
<qoke> SCP is your friend
<Lee__> speaking of, what's a good GUI for scp? I always use a shell.
<qoke> dunno, same
<wasabi> ANybody know about the hoary array 4 cd on power pc regarding LVM? THe installer doesn't offer me the choice of setting up volume groups.
<qoke> i use pscp (putty scp) on windows from the cmd line also.. im sure there will be a WinSCP or something somewhere...
<ziggity> hi..
<Lee__> it'd be cool if the Gnome devs built SCP into nautilus. then you could scp://user@hostname
* eyequeue mentions sftp, part of the ssh-client package, too
<wasabi> Lee__, sftp://
<wasabi> Lee__, and they did.
<Lee__> oh, my, god...
<wasabi> uh huh.
<AlphaXero> is there a way to put the close buttons on the left like on OS X?
<AlphaXero> or does that depend on the theme engine?
<eyequeue> Lee__:  allegedly, they hopped in their time machine, heard you say that just now, then went back to the past and did it
<wasabi> Actually it's part of GnomeVFS< so any gnomevfs program can do it.
<eyequeue> Lee__:  but i'm a little leery about time travel myself ;)
* Lee__ jumps up and down
<farruinn> so what's going on thursday in #ubuntu-love?
<qoke> its friday here already :/
<CarlK> bah... it was friday over 3 days ago...
<qoke> not here it isnt.. you goet monday, and then 4 fridays :/
<farruinn> AlphaXero: open System>Settings(or something like that)>Gnome Configurator(again, or something like that)
<qoke> then weekend :D
<farruinn> look under apps>metacity>settings or somesuch and you'll see an option for that
<farruinn> (sorry I'm not in ubuntu atm)
<CarlK> aww damm.. we don't get that many fridays here...
<qoke> has anyone tried ubuntu under vm ware ?
<Nemesis__> quoke: ive got it pumping under MS Virtual PC 2004
<ziggity> help with monodevelop
<qoke> monday is cruise day.. then tues-fri all all crazy fridays
<qoke> nice nem :)
<Nemesis__> couldnt be bothered trying it in vmware afterwards ;)
<Akrame> hi all
<qoke> dont have MS Vicrtual pc, but we have vm ware workstation on all our work pcs
<ziggity> Akrame, hi
<Nemesis__> qoke: I believe it works out of the box (except for sound) under vmawre
<raydogg> sftp:// doesn't work for me at all
<raydogg> cuz i'd love that
<Akrame> can i use kde with ubuntu
<farruinn> yes if you enable the universe repository
<farruinn> kde isn't in the main supported repository
<Lee__> VMware is my favorite non-free software. It's not that tough to get running on Sarge but haven't tried Ubuntu.
* spinifex just installed kde on hoary.  It took around 300 packages and 15 minutes of downloading
<Lee__> not bad
<Riddell> spinifex: the whole of kde is a lot of packages :)
<randabis-laptop> heh
<Akrame> ok farruinn thx
<Nemesis__> qoke: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesVirtualMachines
<qoke> ty
<Riddell> Akrame: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<spinifex> yeah.  And it's working pretty nicely if you disregard kcontrol's affinity for dying randomly on certain clicks
<randabis-laptop> when hoary is released, I believe the kubuntu team will also release their fork of ubuntu, which will indeed have kde as supported software
<Akrame> ok merci Riddell
<Riddell> farruinn: kde packages not already in main are moving there soon
<Nemesis__> *buries head in hands*
<farruinn> Riddell: so will canonical be supporting kubuntu?
<randabis-laptop> Good question
<farruinn> if it's in main I guess the answer is yes, but...
<raydoo> good evening :)
<randabis-laptop> I really don't know...I don't think kde will be in standard ubuntu's main...I thought kubuntu was going to be a fork, with its own main...no idea
<Nemesis__> good morning :P
<AlphaXero> if they adjust kde to be more like gnome in the way ubuntu is, it will be nice
<raydoo> anyone has an idea how to get an cisco aironet card to work ?
<Riddell> farruinn: no, Canonical Ubuntu will be gnome Kubuntu will be KDE
<Riddell> raydoo: there is only one main
<AlphaXero> also need something like quicksilver on linux
<AlphaXero> mac users will know what i'm talking about
<randabis-laptop> randabis you mean?
<ompaul> raydoo, I could not get that to happen
<Riddell> AlphaXero: in what way?
<dredg> raydoo: i plugged my aironet in and it just worked (tm)
<ompaul> raydoo, that was on warty
<Riddell> AlphaXero: what is quicksilver
<AlphaXero> quicksilver is an application launcher
<raydoo> i have warty
<ompaul> dredg, the dredg ya whats it how's it goin
<AlphaXero> faster to use than the dock or a menu
<fetus> hey again, someone wanna help me? whats the command to copy a folder into another folder with root privs
<AlphaXero> you type the command eg. command+space then start typing the app you want
<Riddell> AlphaXero: macos?
<fetus> i need to move files into another but i dont have root prics
<AlphaXero> OS X
<Skwid_> fetus: sudo mv ...
<fetus> thanks skwid
<AlphaXero> riddel you have a mac to try it on?
<Riddell> AlphaXero: think I know the program you mean, well KDE has alt-f2 but it's not really as good :)
<Riddell> AlphaXero: I don't have a mac but I've seen people use it
<AlphaXero> ah ok
<AlphaXero> it is awesome
<raydoo> i tryed this howto but the x client crashes when i try to activate the cisco card
<fallker> hey all
<raydoo> and ifconfig dont use wlano just wifi for the card
<AlphaXero> http://quicksilver.blacktree.com/ <---there you go riddell
<raydoo> i have ther an protokoll:unspec on the card
<farruinn> Riddell: so how will kde be in main but not supported by canonical? I thought that anything in main was supported by canonical?
<Riddell> farruinn: it will be supported by kubuntu :)
<smurfd> if i choose "expert" when installing ubuntu, can i pick what packages i like or dont like to install? or does it even have an expert mode, feeling like i can think of the debian installer?!
<eyequeue> smurfd:  "custom" iirc
<ziggity> hi.. upgraded from warty to hoary --> no can't drag windows by title bar
<smurfd> eyequeue, oh okey, well if i choose that, can i pick packages or does it as default, pick for me?
<CarlK> woo - just figured out how to boot a CD on a box that won't boot from CD.
<CarlK> http://btmgr.webframe.org
<eyequeue> smurfd:  within limits, you pick (there's certain things you have no choice over, like dpkg, heh)
<smurfd> eyequeue, :P good good, got my answer, im happy, thanks
<thenuke> heh, why did I just have to try apt upgrade in hoary ;D now it broke
<thenuke> well, the good part is that it was not on my desktop
<kent> how do i know if i should use CMYK, K or CMY  when i configure the inkset of the printer, im afraid i tuched the list and dont know the default :(
<Sav> Is it possible tp mount a ftp server in fstab? if so, how do i do that?
<eyequeue> smurfd:  you can even be gui-less, and use the tool of your choice after install, dselect, aptitude, synaptic, to choose what you then want
<CarlK> this seems like soemthing that should be on the install cd for those of us messing with "Antique" machines
<eyequeue> though synaptic is a gui app, heh
<ompaul> sav no, the mount point would die after 300 or so seconds of inactivity
<smurfd> eyequeue, yeah.. well i sorta feel better to start of "clean" and then add the packages of my choise.. always done that on debian..
<Sav> =(
<eyequeue> smurfd:  if you know debian, you know at least one tool to choose packages that you already like
<ompaul> sav if you want stuff to be available to you at the touch of a button then use a web browser for your ftp client
<smurfd> :)
<CarlK> when installing, will "server" install just a subset of "normal", or will it install other things, like apache, ftpd, etc... ?
<Sav> ompaul, then im not able to stream video directly, right?
<eyequeue> CarlK:  no, you'll need to also tell it apache2 or whatever :)
<eyequeue> iirc (did that here once)
<CarlK> eyequeue - good.  all I want is X.org and gcc
<CarlK> weird font...
<eyequeue> CarlK:  using hoary?
<ompaul> sav  no that would be the job of a client of the browser if it is configured correctly
<eyequeue> no x.org in warty
<CarlK> yes
<eyequeue> CarlK:  you probably want the "build-essential" meta-pacakge too, if you want gcc btw
<CarlK> thanks
<eyequeue> np
<Sav> ompaul, well if i do your way its just the same as downloading the damn file with gftp and then look at it.
<CarlK> can I specify that now, or later after the base is installed?
<Pluk> anybody know a usb tv tuner that works with linux?
<Pluk> tvcards arent a problem but i owuld like to buy a usb version
<eyequeue> CarlK:  any time you like, go with base and come back next week :)
<dredg> ompaul: pokey. how's it going?
<CarlK> ahh, server-expert... thats what I want ;)
<ompaul> Sav I am not standing in the way of you taking the source of the programs you want and building the client you need :-)
<ompaul> dredg, ahh its okay
<eyequeue> all i recommend as necessary with an initial install is any firewall things you choose, if you do open any ports by installing servers
<eyequeue> default ubuntu btw opens no ports, nor activates root
<CarlK> at the boot prompt: "linux server-expert" right?
<Nili> Hey guys.
<eyequeue> CarlK:  sounds about right, it's been a month or so
<ompaul> dredg, u guys busy down there?
<Nili> I want to install Ubuntu on my computer, but I don't want to have to format my whole computer to do it.
<eyequeue> CarlK:  press the early f-keys, and you'll get the list
<ompaul> nili how big is the hard drive?
<Nili> Can I resize WinXp Home Edition partitions?
<eyequeue> Nili:  you will need some empty partition, or you can use the livecd
<CarlK> well, the list says the 3.5 choices are "linux, expert, server,server-expert)
<ziggity> how come I lost my ability to drag from the title bar when upgraded to hoary..
<CarlK> but server-expert by itself errors
<eyequeue> ziggity:  from what i've read in here, i believe it's a known metacity bug
<CarlK> lets try linux server-expert...
<ziggity> eyequeue, you mean I'm stuck wit that??
<hybrid> hello
<eyequeue> ziggity: check bugzilla to be sure (since you're on hoary, you should get to be good friends with bugzilla)
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> yea
<dredg> ompaul: sadly, yes, busy. you take a day off and everything builds up
<Nili> Do I need to format my computer to do this?
<dredg> ompaul: and doubly so cos this week i'm taking another day off
<bluefoxicy> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/4493
<ompaul> dredg, ooch
<randabis-laptop> Nili, you need some partitioning software to resize a windows partiiton
<randabis-laptop> the ubuntu installer cannot resize iirc
<farruinn> Nili: but the livecd won't touch your drive
<eyequeue> ziggity:  you are testing a daily-changing collection of software, the reason hoary is public is so that any who desire can test and submit bug reports and patches
<randabis-laptop> BootItNG is a good free partitioner that you can put on a floppy disk
<ompaul> dredg, you need to keep "him" away from a keyboard when you are not there :-)
<eyequeue> ziggity:  if that's not to your tastes, you may prefer to wait until april, or to use "backports" mentioned in the wiki
<randabis-laptop> backports =bad
<aurax> hello
<Nili> I know I can run the operating system from the cd, but than I won't be able to install anything on the operating system, and the operating system will run slowly.
<aurax> i have identd issue with ubuntu i cant get identd to work, anyone can help meout ?
<hybrid> randabis-laptop ; y does backports = bad
<eyequeue> aurax:  first, are you running an ident daemon?
<Nili> Does BootItNG resize partitions?
<randabis-laptop> Nili, you need to resize your xp home partition using partitioning software
<randabis-laptop> yes
<aurax> the port is closed
<aurax> for some reason
<randabis-laptop> it does resize
<aurax> and i'm not firewalled
<randabis-laptop> that's why I recommended it to you
<eyequeue> aurax:  second, is this box behind another, or does it interact directly with the internet?
<aurax> directl.
<randabis-laptop> hybrid, they aren't versioned correctly and can cause problems when upgrading to hoary
<aurax> directly*.
<Nili> And it's ok to use BootItNG if I have Windows XP Home Edition?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<hybrid> o i c
<aurax> hybrid sup
<eyequeue> aurax:  which ident daemon did you install? (none are installed by default)
<aurax> gidentd
<Nili> You see, I downloaded this program called Partition Resize that doesn't come with instructions to resize Win XP Home edition, and says that partitions with WIn NT are not resizeable...
<eyequeue> aurax:  ps auxw | grep ident .... any output there other than the grep command?
<hybrid> ssup aurax
<hybrid> hows it goin
<aurax> good
<hybrid> kool kool
<randabis-laptop> Nili, I've used this program before, it works and that is why I recommended it to you
<randabis-laptop> BootItNG is an excellent tool
<aurax> aurax 18048 0.0 0.1 3088 568 pts/1 S+ 00:18 0:00 grep ident
<randabis-laptop> resizing is a bit slow on it though imho
<randabis-laptop> partition magic resizes faster
<ompaul> nili before you do that defrag your windows partition
<hybrid> GIMP 2.2 ROX
<CarlK> anyone here care that hoary won't install on a 32meg box?
<randabis-laptop> yeah a defrag is a good idea, but check your fragmented percentage first...you may not need to do it
<CarlK> or was I sposed to sneek in the swapon somewhere?
<eyequeue> aurax:  nobody   24698  0.0  0.1  1668  580 ?        Ss   22:19   0:00 /usr/sbin/gidentd -p 113 -l /var/log/gidentd.log
<eyequeue> user1000 24710  0.0  0.1  1820  572 pts/3    S+   22:20   0:00 grep ident
<randabis-laptop> no because if you are running linux on something that memory starved you should use a distro optimized for that...like DSL
<eyequeue> aurax:  ^^ that's here
<aurax> ok sec
<eyequeue> aurax:  sudo /etc/init.d/gidentd restart
<CarlK> I tried dsl - wasn't impressed
<ompaul> randabis-laptop, I would argue that getting all those nice bits in a contigious set of blocks is much better for the next operating system given that you can have bits and bytes written semi randomly towards the end if the drive
<aurax> 1108419695:18199 gidentd v0.4.5 started in daemon mode.
<aurax> 1108419695:18200 bind(): Address already in use
<aurax> 1108419708:18207 [::ffff:170.140.227.49] :3357 -> [::ffff:81.218.44.70] :113
<aurax> 1108419708:18207 recv(): Connection reset by peer
<aurax> see
<aurax> something getting that port
<eyequeue> i keep reading digital subscriber line rather than damn small linux :/
<aurax> and why Ipv6?
<CarlK> looks like alt-f2, swapon... did the trick
<hybrid> eyequeue thats ok dsl i think of broadband
<hybrid> lol
<eyequeue> the weird thing is, i almost always say "adsl" when i mean that, even when talking to non-geeks
<hybrid> lol
<ompaul> eyequeue, that is weird - imagine what happens when you say hdsl - and - atm
<eyequeue> ompaul:  yeah, they think of automated teller machines, lol
<randabis-laptop> CarlK, good...maybe you could try beatrix though...a ubuntu based distro optimized for low memory machines
<ompaul> eyequeue, or at the moment ooch
<eyequeue> aurax:  sudo fuser 113/tcp
<ja5on> Hi all. I'm new to linux and currently running yoper 2.2(a kde-centric distro) I downloaded ubuntu today ans plan on giving it a whirl. but what is the sudo about.. can I still su from the console
<CarlK> randabis-laptop - where do I get it?
<eyequeue> ja5on:  not initially, but if you really want to, the answer is yes
<ompaul> carlk www.watsky.com aifk is where beatrix lives
<randabis-laptop> http://www.watsky.net/
<eyequeue> ja5on:  you will (as you know) create a non-root user, that user happens to automatically get "sudo rights" in ubuntu
<spiral> hi
<ja5on> How are these rights controlled..
<CarlK> thanks guys
<eyequeue> ja5on:  by default in ubuntu, there is no enabled root account, no root password .... sudo allows that primary user to use *their* password to do root-required actions
<ompaul> carlk sorry I was wrong randabis-laptop was right :-/
<eyequeue> ja5on:  visudo edits the /etc/sudoers file
<Riddell> ja5on: you can sudo from the console
<ja5on> thats the answer I was looking for thanks
<lOSTmONK> how do i add another user?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  sudo adduser usernamehere
<randabis-laptop> useradd
<randabis-laptop> or use gnome's user and groups tool
<ja5on> lOSTmONK: small world
<lOSTmONK> will they hacve the same p[ermissions as the first i created?
<farruinn> to allow them to use sudo you have to add them to /etc/sudoers
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  no, they will have default user perms
<lOSTmONK> wassup j
<lOSTmONK> eyequeue, which is what?
<ja5on> lOSTmONK: you trying ubuntu also
<lOSTmONK> yeah
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  sudo visudo, if you want to give them the ability to sudo to root, like your first user
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  default user perms would be "everything except sudo" basically
<lOSTmONK> ok cool
<hybrid> brb
<lOSTmONK> so its sudo visudo adduser?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  no no
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  sudo adduser somenamehere
<lOSTmONK> ok
<ja5on> Whats the pro's con's of sudo over standard nix systems
<lOSTmONK> then what?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  then later, if you want to make them a co-admin or something, sudo visudo, and edit that file
<randabis-laptop> pro - security
<lOSTmONK> aha
<lOSTmONK> because i want her to be able to use synaptic as well
<randabis-laptop> you have a lot more control over what rights users have with sudo
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  it's really not advised to give everyone sudo permission of course
<lOSTmONK> well, shes gonna need it to run synaptic right?
<randabis-laptop> you can give her limited rights for that
<lOSTmONK> wth?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  you can tell the sudoers file that she can run "the following commands" btw :)  man 5 sudoers, for details, if you like
<ja5on> I get it.. primary user is normally the system installer there for has root access
<lOSTmONK> why did my apt-get update come back dry?
<eyequeue> ja5on:  yep
<randabis-laptop> right
<lOSTmONK> root@ubuntu:/home/monk # apt-get update
<lOSTmONK> Reading Package Lists... Done
<lOSTmONK> now i know thats not right
<lOSTmONK> does ubuntu not have repos?
<randabis-laptop> but with sudo you don't ever need to log in as root :)
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hwolf> Is there any way to couple two windows?
<randabis-laptop> lOSTmONK, you installed warty and probabaly told it not to install updates from the internet
<ompaul> once you sudo it lasts 5 mins iirc
<randabis-laptop> so it did not add the default repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> Hwolf, what do you mean?
<eyequeue> Hwolf:  considering this is valentines day, i probably am not thinking of what you really wanted ;)  what do you want?
<JConnell> Does anyone here know a workaround to get meld working in hoary?
<randabis-laptop> ompaul, yeah, but you can even control that as well
<eyequeue> Hwolf:  xinerama is useful for a multi-headed situation
<eyequeue> Hwolf:  screen -x is useful to have two terminals be mirrors of one another
<randabis-laptop> you could make sudo timeout in an hour or 10 seconds if you wish :p
<hybrid> back
<lOSTmONK> ouch
<lOSTmONK> 4 repos only?
<hybrid> does winoe work on ppc
<hybrid> **wine
<ompaul> randabis-laptop, with the source you can control all :-)
<lOSTmONK> eyequeue, what was that command to update to hoary?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  you speak as though 4 is few ... each has multiple packages :)
<ompaul> randabis-laptop, so it is real freedom
<lOSTmONK> i know mepis is hooked to all the deb repos
<hybrid> lostmonk apt-get update
<randabis-laptop> lOSTmONK, should be main restricted warty-security universe multiverse
<hybrid> apt-get dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  first, i feel i have to advise you not to, then i'll tell you how
<netmonk> I have hoary on one partition and warty on another one (please, don't ask why ;)). how can I make the menu.lst from hoary be the one i see when I start the computer?
<hybrid> eyequeue lol it isnt that bad
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  edit sources.list and where it says warty, change that to hoary
<lOSTmONK> randabis-laptop, ido not have that many repos
<lOSTmONK> univers and security
<hybrid> thangs just may break destroy your computer or never start again but it isnt too serious
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hwolf> I mean that I'd like to have two programs locked in their position, for instance openoffice and firefox, each on one half of the screen.
<lOSTmONK> eyequeue, why should i not update to hoary?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  promise not to be insulted?
<lOSTmONK> sure
<randabis-laptop> it's still in development
<hybrid> cuz it aint "stable"
<hybrid> raandabis-laptop hoary == the real sid
<lOSTmONK> cant be worse than arch
<randabis-laptop> depends on what you mean by stable :p
<lOSTmONK> :-D
<hybrid> i kno
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  i don't fell you have enough ubuntu experience *YET* to be able to handle whatever significant breakage may occur tomorrow
<lOSTmONK> no prob
<randabis-laptop> lOSTmONK, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<randabis-laptop> check that out
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  familiarize yourself with the resources mentioned in the /topic, and with bugzilla.ubuntu, and do try it :)
<lOSTmONK> if its still that much in dev, i dont wanbt the GF on it anyway
<lOSTmONK> she will def break it
<hybrid> eyequeue i installed ubuntu on ppc a month ago and now am on hoary aand fix a big problem i had so how much time do you really need?
<lOSTmONK> :_D
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  i'd just say to hold off for a week or something
<eyequeue> hybrid:  i think he's new as in today
<hybrid> o i c
<lOSTmONK> for ubuntu i am
<ompaul> may I suggest that if you choose to do this mad thing and go hoary on the desktop you keep a live CD handy in case your system breaks and you stand some chance of recovery
<hybrid> srry bout that
<randabis-laptop> I was only on warty a couple of days before I upgraded to hoary
<lOSTmONK> i have about 8 live cds sitting around
<eyequeue> hybrid:  linux fluency + a tiny bit of ubuntu experience, and you can probably fake your way, as long as you don't hose your net connection (imo)
<lOSTmONK> hehe
<eyequeue> hybrid:  i think he's got step one, just not much of step two yet :)
<hybrid> tiny meaning?
* ompaul defines mad as if you do not understand why I call it mad you should not do it
<lOSTmONK> im putting slack on my little HD for me to play with
<hybrid> lol
<randabis-laptop> I came to ubuntu with no debian background and handled myself well
<lOSTmONK> debian is cake
<lOSTmONK> thats the reason i put ubuntu on
<randabis-laptop> I was using gentoo previously though...using gentoo again on my desktop now again
<eyequeue> hybrid:  well, if you know the things mentioned in the /topic, or have watched in this channel for a while, you can probably fake your way :)
<lOSTmONK> my GF can learn on an easier distro
<natebutl> can anyone guide me as to where I can learn how to install lilypond?
<randabis-laptop> wow that sentence sucked
<hybrid> lol eyequeue here about every day lol
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  i've definitely gotten the impression you're not a linux newbie, just new to ubuntu ... i hope you haven't felt insulted
<randabis-laptop> I am using gentoo on my desktop again I meant. :p
<lOSTmONK> ewwwwww
<Hwolf> randabis, do you have time to spare?
<ja5on> Should be interesting for me. being a Kde user for so long
<hybrid> randabis-laptop i never used linux butmdk for a lil while w/out internet
<lOSTmONK> nah, i only get uinsulted in #archlinux
<hybrid> then used ubuntu
<Hwolf> I love gentoo, but they should ditch the compiling :-P
<Riddell> ja5on: you can install KDE, I highly recommend it
<randabis-laptop> compiling isn't so bad
<lOSTmONK> Hwolf, that defeats thepurpose of gentoo
<duckdown> If I was having problems compiling a new kernel because of leaving certain things out, a good step to take would be to copy the working /boot/config-xxx-amd64 file to my /usr/src/linux/.config file and take it from there??
<randabis-laptop> if you have a good cpu
<ompaul> Hwolf, they did it is called debian :-)
<hybrid> ja5on gnome is awesome
<randabis-laptop> I can bootstrap in under 2 hours
<lOSTmONK> but Hwolf, if u want an easier gentoo, get VLOS
<lOSTmONK> gnome is a pain
<randabis-laptop> I didn't like vidalinux hehe
<lOSTmONK> :p
<ja5on> Is it easy to customise
<Hwolf> ompaul, Gentoo works, debian doesn't :-P
<lOSTmONK> me either
<eyequeue> "i want to install linux-from-scratch, i just don't want to install any compilers" ;-)
<hybrid> i came from mdk which mocks windows pretty well but still like gnome
<ompaul> Hwolf, you could have fooled me
<lOSTmONK> hybrid, u want a good DE, wait til e17 come out
<randabis-laptop> openoffice takes like 4 hours to compile lol
<randabis-laptop> e17 is crazy
<lOSTmONK> e17 is gonna be great
<randabis-laptop> I agree
<lOSTmONK> i dont like 16, but 17 is gonna be great
<randabis-laptop> I've already played with it some
<lOSTmONK> me too
<Hwolf> randabis, why is it you're willing to spend 4 hours waiting for a typewriter to compile?
<lOSTmONK> whehn i was running mepis
<randabis-laptop> entrance is a really neat display manager
<lOSTmONK> yeah it is
<ja5on> Hwolf: lol
<randabis-laptop> Hwolf, I can do other things while it is compiling
<randabis-laptop> and openoffice is much more than a typewriter anyway
<lOSTmONK> is there anything i can run to try and update all apps on the system from the repos?
<TMCAWA12G> Ubunto can kiss my ass
<JConnell> Does anyone here know a workaround to get meld working in hoary?
<lOSTmONK> TMCAWA12G, wow
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me why php4-pcre isnt on the ubuntu repositories?
<BockBilbo> :S
<lOSTmONK> kinda hostile?
<randabis-laptop> lOSTmONK, apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade will do the trick
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  sudo apt-get upgrade ? :)
<TMCAWA12G> but you can take it and shove i up your ass
<lOSTmONK> already doing that
<randabis-laptop> jdub, the moron is back...please ban him this time
<Hwolf> randabis: do you use that desktop to get any work done?
<ja5on> It hurts.. the cd is sharp
<TMCAWA12G> go fuck yourself in the ass with a fencepost
<lOSTmONK> TMCAWA12G, winhell is begging for u to come back then
<randabis-laptop> Hwolf, yep, and I game on it
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  though perhaps what you mean is, sudo apt-get --reinstall install foo
<geargolem> opera for ubuntu?
<randabis-laptop> opera isn't in the repos
<lOSTmONK> opera hast static debs on their site for DL
<hybrid> back
<TMCAWA12G> Ubuntu must die! Linux must be eradicated! Windows must puke supreme!
<randabis-laptop> but you can get a deb from their site
<ompaul> TMCAWA12G, go troll a windows secure coding channel
<spinifex> tmcawa12g, this channel is about humanity to others.  stfu, mkay?
<TMCAWA12G> Ubuntu must die! Linux must be eradicated! Windows must puke supreme!
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu rox your sox
<lOSTmONK> wow
<hybrid> spinifex rofl
<TMCAWA12G> Ubuntu must die! Linux must be eradicated! Windows must rule supreme!
<TMCAWA12G> Ubuntu must die! Linux must be eradicated! Windows must rule supreme!
<TMCAWA12G> Ubuntu must die! Linux must be eradicated! Windows must rule supreme!
<lOSTmONK> are u on a winhell box now?
<BiteMeBill> Ugh to be stuck in a windoz world.
<TMCAWA12G> Yep
<spinifex> must die?  How do you kill a software concept?
<lOSTmONK> cuz if u are,m i can come leave u a little surprise
<randabis-laptop> linux > u
<TMCAWA12G> Running the fantastic Windows 98SE!!
<eyequeue> um, hello?  can we ponder "don't feed the trolls"? thanks :)
<BockBilbo> SE xDDDD
<spinifex> sorry
<BiteMeBill> I feel sorry for him.
<randabis-laptop> 98se? Hahah
<Jimbob> Yeah, really.
<randabis-laptop> you're an idiot
<TMCAWA12G> Oh?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<lOSTmONK> i dont feel sorry for him
<TMCAWA12G> Why?
<randabis-laptop> because 98se is TRASH
<lOSTmONK> at all
<lOSTmONK> bill needs people like him
<hybrid> lol
<lOSTmONK> they are his softweare developers
<sladen> TMCAWA12G: please could you cool your language.  Some people may find it offensive
<TMCAWA12G> Its better that some shitty code thought up while masturbating called Linux!
<randabis-laptop> any windows pre windows 2000 is trash
<HaRDaWaY> hi people, i have a problem, i have hoary..and when i try to run gdesklets....i exec it on terminal and it tell me: connecting to daemon...and then, not runs...why?
<duckdown> If I was having problems compiling a new kernel because of leaving certain things out, a good step to take would be to copy the working /boot/config-xxx-amd64 file to my /usr/src/linux/.config file and take it from there??
<lOSTmONK> randabis-laptop, not true
<hybrid> i love ignore
<TMCAWA12G> Its better that some shitty code thought up while masturbating called Linux!
<randabis-laptop> the linux kernel pwns the 98 kernel
<lOSTmONK> 98 was better then 2k
<lOSTmONK> def
<randabis-laptop> no
<TMCAWA12G> Xp is a pile of shit
<spinifex> I actually preferred Windows 3.1
<TMCAWA12G> it doesnt have a fucking dos
<lOSTmONK> rofl
<hybrid> 2k > xp
<TMCAWA12G> it has a fucking emulator that fucks my ass
<lOSTmONK> 3.1
<HaRDaWaY> hi people, i have a problem, i have hoary..and when i try to run gdesklets....i exec it on terminal and it tell me: connecting to daemon...and then, not runs...why?
<lOSTmONK> wow
<spinifex> lol dos.
<Jimbob> Guys, /ignore.
<randabis-laptop> 2k is much better than 98se in many many ways
<ja5on> Window was compiled on a unix box
<TMCAWA12G> 2k is a pile of reeking vomit
<duckdown> df
<sladen> TMCAWA12G: please respect the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<hybrid> mark my words longhorn will be the next ME
<randabis-laptop> ha
<lOSTmONK> ouch
<skel_home> are there DVD images for ubuntu?
<spinifex> 3.1 was the most stable version of windows ever.  It was completely straightforward and never crashed on me
<duckdown> lol
<randabis-laptop> I don't use windows anymore anyway so it doesn't mater
<HaRDaWaY> skel_home,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<TMCAWA12G> Take your Ubuntu Code of Conduct and shove it up your ass!
<sladen> skel_home: you can apt-get install whatever you need.  There are DVD images for Hoary
<duckdown> LOL
<BiteMeBill> WOW I found something useful on a windows machine... mIRC still has the ignore option!
<lOSTmONK> well, bbiaw
<Jimbob> TMCAWA12G: Go away.
<randabis-laptop> when were DVDs for hoary released?
<lOSTmONK> gotta let the gf get on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<JConnell> TMCAWA12G = Daryl McBride
<hybrid> it will they r rushing and leavin stuff out but it is soooooooooooo good cough and longhorn will kill linux o_0
<TMCAWA12G> Jimbob: Go fuck your grandfathers ass
<Jimbob> Bye!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*456456@*.rev.o1.com]  by jdub
* TMCAWA12G was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
<jdub> guys
<jdub> please do not respond to them
<randabis-laptop> thank you
<ogra> jdub: thanks
<pitti> jdub: thanks
<skel_home> sladen: I have to install at a remote site with no internet =P
<hybrid> j dub u rule
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<HaRDaWaY> skel_home,  sorry, dvd is here: ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/weekly-dvd/current/
<eyequeue> jdub:  thanks, may i msg you?
<jdub> sure
<sladen> skel_home: ahhh
<jdub> if you have to
<Jimbob> HaRDaWaY: Could you be more specific? Does gdesklets start and then just sit there?
<spinifex> wow.  I've been booted from windows channels just for asking a question about 98 ("STFU Upgrade that POS!" *ban*).  He survived a long time compared to that
<hybrid> LOSTmonk what was that de?
<skel_home> HaRDaWaY: ty =] 
<HaRDaWaY> Jimbob,  then....time to wait is out
<geargolem> How do I use the deb file?
<JConnell> Does anyone here know a workaround to get meld working in hoary?
<HaRDaWaY> Jimbob, returns to terminal, because time to waiting is very big
<spinifex> geargolem:  dpkg -i something.deb
<Jimbob> Hardaway: Ahh
<HaRDaWaY> sorry for my english
<ja5on> Does any one know the irssi command to ignore a user
<skel_home> holy fuck that mirror is fast
<Jimbob> hardaway: So if you do "ps ax | grep gdesklets", what does it say?
<hybrid> slash ignore
<Skwid_> ?
<[Spooky] > Yo! whats up everyone ?
<Skwid_>  /ignore User
<ja5on> cheeres
<HaRDaWaY> Jimbob,  nothing
<Skwid_> it's not an irssi command .. it's the same everywhere
<HaRDaWaY> not appears
<krism> or "/ignore username all"
<krism> hmm
<krism> i'm thinking about starting a commercial shell provider
<tpdd> Hello Im installilng warty and everything works untill i get to the grub install where it hangs,  I tried hoary (array4
<krism> e.g. selling unix shells, monthly.
<tpdd> but it hangs before then
<wm_eddie> shells?
<HaRDaWaY> Jimbob,  if i do ps, when gdesklets is connecting, it tell me this:
<krism> wm_eddie yeah, ala ssh.
<wm_eddie> krism: just shells?
<spinifex> you mean logins?
<ompaul> krism, have you looked at xen?
<HaRDaWaY> Jimbob,  7315 pts/1    S+     0:00 python /usr/bin/gdesklet
<BiteMeBill> wm_eddie: by the seashore?
<krism> well, standard shells + email + www/~user
<krism> ompaul no, i haven't - thanks
<krism> okay,
<wm_eddie> krism: Have you looked at User Mode Linux? and Virtual Private Servers?
<Jimbob> hardaway: You may be able to get better help from irc://irc.gnome.org/#gdesklets
<krism> so it's mostly an excuse to spend the 500$/month to get a T1 to my apartment
<HaRDaWaY> ok thanks Jimbob
<wm_eddie> wm-eddie.info is a Virtual server.
<Jimbob> hardaway: (that's the official gdesklets channel)
<duckdown> aaargh.. why wont make xconfig work for it? it says /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt .. i installed all kinds of QT packages earlier
<wm_eddie> you should look into it.
<krism> wm_eddie : that'd be a neat idea - ill play around with it
<krism> but mostly i just want to justify the T1 <g>
<skel_home> so it hoary the latest or warty?
* skel_home is too new
<krism> it's 500/month, if i could recoup half that, i'd be happy
<hybrid> hoary
<eyequeue> skel_home:  warty is the latest release, hoary is the next-to-be-released
<dredg> warty is the latest _release_
<krism> hmm ubuntu + debian = "warty woody"
<hybrid> lol
<BiteMeBill> skel_home: Warty is the stable Hoary is the up and coming
<smurfix> krism: $500 for a T1 is a lot. I can get a SDSL ith 2.3 Mbit for $10 here.
<smurfix> $150
<krism> smurfix : can i move in?!
<hybrid> krisim more like warty sid
<krism> :-D
<smurfix> sorry for the typo
<krism> smurfix: where is here?
<smurfix> Germany
#ubuntu 2005-02-26
<skel_home> ah ok so Hoary would be like sarge / sid
<skel_home> ok cool
<krism> i can get 6.0/768 adsl for 150/month,
<krism> but a t1 would just be so much cooler!
<hybrid> whats the difference from t1 and t3
<eyequeue> 2
<hybrid> no i believe both r on sid
<skel_home> krism: got fios in your area?
<krism> a whole bunch of speed
<BiteMeBill> 1.5 for $49 here and 3.0 for $89
<hybrid> but hoary is more bleeding edge
<krism> skel_home : unfortunately, no
<skel_home> hybrid: t1 is 1.5  up/down and t3 is 40mb
<skel_home> krism: I can't wait for that
<hybrid> oo
<krism> yeah, that'd be sweet
<hybrid> i want optic fiber internet
<BiteMeBill> krism: Why not just an OC3?  Now that would be cooler.
<ja5on> wow 40mb
<hybrid> **fiber optic
<krism> it's 499/month with a 1year contract and 32 ips
<ja5on> You dont see that in the UK on a consumer scale
<krism> for a full T1
<krism> BiteMeBill : well, mostly 'coz i dont have like 20k/month to blow :-D
<BiteMeBill> krism:  LOL
<skel_home> hah 20k.. I wish oc3 were that cheap
<krism> skel_home : *shrug* my stab in the dark guess
<skel_home> krism: 100mb colo with hurricane electric is like 20k =P
<linuxn00b> hi :)
<Skwid_> i have 8 mb here :)
<randabis-laptop> oc48 would rock lol
<krism> skel_home ahh :)
<krism> brb phone :-/
<BiteMeBill> I'll just wait for WiMax
<skel_home> wi-hax?
<skel_home> isn't that 802.16 ?
<scizzo> jdub: hi
* skel_home will stick with physical data transport
<BiteMeBill> skel_home: Just starting to look more into it and it does look very promising and the next wave of the future.
<skel_home> BiteMeBill: I would say so for non-critical stuff.. like a cyber-cafe ring or something
<M3|Away> oc192 tbh.
<ompaul> dredg, have u looked at xen the uml like program?
<skel_home> BiteMeBill: anything that can be ddos'd with some microwave parts is a little too sketchy for me =P
<BiteMeBill> skel_home: No not just for cafe's.  complete communities.
<dredg> ompaul: no, but i'm told you have.
<hybrid> does anyone know if wine works on ppc?
<skel_home> hybrid: no it does not
<DeepSpaceAnt> guys whats a good ftp client? gftp frankly, isnt good enough
<ompaul> I had a brief look I believe it might be interesting
<jdub> DeepSpaceAnt: nautilus :)
<skel_home> hybrid: but you can try mol (www.maconlinux.org)
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> thnx
<dredg> ompaul: will the xen folks force me to do nasty nasty things with routing?
<DeepSpaceAnt> jdub, wat FTP? it does ftp ? lol
<edulix> konqueror :P
<eyequeue> DeepSpaceAnt:  it also does sftp:// :)
<kent> maconlinux? should it not be "linux on mac"?  :)
<DeepSpaceAnt> eyequeue, oh yea..damni forgot :)
<DeepSpaceAnt> haha
<ompaul> dredg, not that I know of but the thought of it is nasty anyway compressing lots of working o/ss on the same box
<eyequeue> i'd rather see the ftp protocol die though
<scizzo> MikeGTN: ;)
<BiteMeBill> kent: it was better than Mac on drugs!  :->
<dredg> ompaul: cos seriously, after making ipv6 work in uml i know more about the internals of linux routing than my brain can deal with
<DeepSpaceAnt> well i need to work :)
<skel_home> kent: I think he wants something that he can run MS products on =]  and wines api stuff is x86 only
<DeepSpaceAnt> haah
<ompaul> dredg, as long as there is no field effect you will be grand
<dredg> ompaul: actually, i should be able to knock up an ubuntu uml with little effort. go debootstrap
<ompaul> dredg, now that might be very interesting scratch might would
<dredg> ompaul: would take about 15mins of tweakage
<ompaul> for you to get there or when installed?
<dredg> i'd have to re-remember all the crazy stuff i had to do first time round though. ick.
<dredg> when installed. i'm not doing it now :)
<dredg> i should also find another ipv6 provider
<DeepSpaceAnt> bah wheres the keyring manager so i can clear my passwords?
<kent> skel_home, i missunderstood it anyway. i thought it was a typo for running linux on mac hardware. I read the homepage, its about running osx/mac os on linux/ppc.  Its kind of interesting, though i cant use it since i have no ppc :(
<dredg> ompaul: does xen support ipv6? is it's grasp of networking sane? do i have to route /32's down unnumbered tap interfaces?
<DeepSpaceAnt> bah wheres the keyring manager so i can clear my passwords?
<skel_home> kent: yeah its not emu either, its direct api stuff.. pretty fast.
<skel_home> kent: I've got debian on an ibook and I use mol for viewing flash sites and java development
<ompaul> dredg, I have not got it up and running but I know a man who has - BarryF
<ompaul> I can ask him - I have to talk to him in the next couple of days
<dredg> ompaul: i'll poke at it in the morning.
<ompaul> if you want
<ompaul> dredg, given barry's past I would doubt he would do stuff that is only "half" a network
<hybrid_brb> skel_home what all does mol do?
<DeepSpaceAnt> guys how can i clear my passwords nautilius stored?
<dredg> ompaul: yeah, but how is his ipv6? :)
<farruinn> DeepSpaceAnt: we heard you the first three times, if someone knows they'll tell you
<dcoli> hey fellas ~ what's the relationship between ubuntu and debian? does it incorporate all changes made to debian? thanks!
<tpdd> so how common is it for the installer to crash when it starts up the partitioner
<ompaul> dredg, don't know but there you go
<DeepSpaceAnt> farruinn, it should be something really simple...
<ompaul> dredg, I will ask him
<dredg> dcoli: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/view
<skel_home> hybrid_brb: runs mac osx inside linux like vmware.. except its direct api and not emulation
<dredg> ompaul: don't worry about it :) i'll see what i can make it do tomorrow :)
* ompaul has to get up 6:15 so I better head
<ompaul> dredg, okay then
<ompaul> dredg, talk soon
<dredg> goodnight then
<dcoli> dredg: thanks, i had just found it myself. sorry for the trouble.
<edulix> anyone having problems with backports?
<hybrid> where is synaptic in hoary
<edulix> Desktop menu > Administration
<hybrid> ok thnx
<hybrid> skel_home mol isnt very big
<randabis> edulix, no, because I don't use them
<edulix> randabis: uhm, so you're "anyone" and because of that you answered my question ? lol
<edulix> anyway, the're now back
<mroth> is anyone running Sunbird under hoary?
<randabis> "anyone" does not refer to a specific person
<hybrid> mroth idk if anyone is in this room he just left :p
<randabis> I haven't bothered with sunbird
<paulproteus> What is Sunbird?
<paulproteus> Is that the new Mozilla calendaring application?
<hybrid> free ical
<paulproteus> (Is it packaged?)
<mroth> paulproteus: yeah
<mroth> not packaged in deb or ubu yet afaik
<kbrooks> I want to findz0r the fscking source 0f ruby 1.8.2
<hybrid> Mozilla == opensource everything closed source
<paulproteus> kbrooks: Just google ruby 1.8.2
<paulproteus> The third hit or so is ruby-lang.org, which has a download link.
<hybrid> Mozilla itunes would rule
<kbrooks> dude.
<kbrooks> it's in my machine i know it
<kbrooks> but where
<paulproteus> heh.
<dredg> man find
<dredg> or meh, find / -name "ruby*"
<dredg> substitute something more accurate for ruby* :)
<skel_home> hybrid: nope, not big because you already have the hw arch to do most everything you need
<hybrid> i like small
<kbrooks> grrrr
<hybrid> skel_home this is better than pearos for x86
<kbrooks> i am pissed off
<DeepSpaceAnt> is the ftp client in nautilus not working in hoary right now? (i cant connect over)
<skel_home> hybrid: well pearpc is emulation
<hybrid> yea
<hybrid> this isnt
<M3|Away> WOo! :D I just made myself some new shortcuts in hoary :D
<M3|Away> yay!
<skel_home> hybrid: wine is like mol whereas pearpc is like vmware / virtualpc
<M3|Away> er.. sorry lol you wouldnt believe how long I've been trying to do it.
<kent> I seem to have a problem. I have configured the printer in gnome at my brothers computer, but gimp have no "print" in the menu :(  Even my computer which dont have a printer has a "print" in gimp. Strange :(
<hybrid> ok kool
<gareth> 'lo
<lOSTmONK> does ubuntu have java in the repos?
<kalila> dont think so
<kalila> if you mean sun's java, that is
<ssam> kent, is that in the file menu on the image window?
<hybrid> ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<lOSTmONK> yes thats what i mean
<hybrid> then it say ur repo should look like ...
<lOSTmONK> no j2re?
<lOSTmONK> u gotta be joking
<hybrid> the last line has jave
<hybrid> java
<kent> ssam, yes.  On my computer in gimp, i have a "print" in there. But on gimp (which i run over ssh from my brothers computer) i have no "print"   :(  I need some program to test the printer with graphics..
<hou5ton> hey, ... i'm thinking of dual booting on my laptop (has two hard drives) ... and wondering if I can expect any grief from the graphics card: ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<ssam> kent, gimp has two file menus, one in the tools window and one on the image window, they are for some clever reson different
<hybrid> LOSTmONK add this to sources.list deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ ./
<BockBilbo> any of you here has have any problems with php and pcre????
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> its wierd.. but i get an error when opening php files
<BockBilbo> it gives me warnings such as this one:
<BockBilbo> Warning: preg_match: internal pcre_fullinfo() error -3 in /var/www/blog/wp-includes/vars.php on line
<BockBilbo> any of you knows what the problem might be?
<lOSTmONK> argh
<lOSTmONK> hybrid, bad line man
<skel_home> BockBilbo: already try #php?
<BockBilbo> skel_home, nope
<lOSTmONK> malformed, excuse me
<BockBilbo> though, some people told me that i should download a package that isnt on ubuntus apt repositories
<BockBilbo> :s
<hybrid> worked for me LOSTmONK
<skel_home> BockBilbo: http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=29914
<hybrid> make sure it is deb blah in one line and not commented
<lOSTmONK>  deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/
<lOSTmONK> thatas the line right?
<hybrid>  deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ ./
<lOSTmONK> aha
<ssam> where can i get libdvdcss2 for ppc
<lOSTmONK> whats it listed as in the repo?
<eruin> can apt-get be set to ignore some packages?
<eruin> like, say, the broken apache2 in hoary? :P
<hybrid> LOSTmONK : o_0
<vjaz> Anyone else think that it's outrageous that dragging and dropping a music file from Nautilus to Rhythmbox is not possible / doesn't work?
<vjaz> (Also, anyone know if it's supposed to work. It doesn't work for me.)
<marcin_ant> vjaz: AFAIK it works
<paulproteus> eruin: If you want, use package pinning.
<eruin> vjaz: wfm
<ik-G4> hi
<marcin_ant> vjaz: but you have to aim
<eruin> paulproteus: where might I get info on that?
<paulproteus> eruin: I think there's info on the Ubuntu wiki.
<eruin> pagefault: cheers mate ;)
<bascule> vjaz: it doesn't work, and it is somewhat outrageous ;)
<ik-G4> any one knows how can i install gftp? if posible?
<M3ta7h3ad> apt-get install gftp
<marcin_ant> vjaz: and drop on this panel on left side of rhythmbox window
<paulproteus> eruin: My policy is, Thank me when it works.
<hybrid> any1 know of a  good music spot for linux
<vjaz> marcin_ant, Really?
<M3ta7h3ad> or sudo apt-get install gftp
<vjaz> marcin_ant, Sounds weird.
<pagefault> eruin, cheers
<ik-G4> oki m3ta =)
<M3ta7h3ad> :)
<skel_home> hybrid: define "good music spot" like streaming? apps? what?
<pagefault> eruin, can I help you with something?
<marcin_ant> just a second - I need to verify
<eruin> pagefault, sorry, I mis-tabbed ;) that was for paulproteus
<paulproteus> hybrid: Radio Paradise online is really good.
<hybrid> skel_home to d/l music
<pagefault> eruin, lol :)
<pagefault> eruin, I wondered for a second
<ssam> shouldn't we tell newbies to use synaptic rather than apt-get?
<skel_home> hybrid: www.allofmp3.com
<paulproteus> ssam: I agree.
<kent> ssam, neither the tools menu nor the image menu gives me a print option :(  I just dont get it. I know i cant ask for help here, since he runs Fedora, it seems like the most strange bug i ever seen. Not getting a print option? even me who have no printer has that option in gimp :(
<guelah> i am a serious newb to linux/ubuntu and need some help with video drivers?
<skel_home> ssam: you can't screw up "apt-get install X-package-here"
<M3ta7h3ad> ssam: synaptic involves about 3 or 4 steps
<M3ta7h3ad> apt-get involves 1 :D
<bascule> kent, up2date gimp-print yum gimp-print ?
<M3ta7h3ad> as skel_home says.. less to screw up :)
<hybrid> M3ta ; :)
<vjaz> marcin_ant, Just tested it. It seems like I need to drop the file on the "Library".
<hou5ton> I'll try again ..... I'm thinking of doing a dual boot install on my laptop (have two hard drives) and wonder if the ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 will give me any grief?
<kent> bascule, ahh.. will try that. thanks :)
<marcin_ant> vjaz: exactly
<marcin_ant> vjaz: I wanted to say this
<bai_> is it possible to extract the root directory structure which is used by the livecd without booting the livecd?  I'm assuming it's all contained in mainmod/mainmod.mod but I can't tell what type of file .mod is
<marcin_ant> vjaz: I know that it is stupid but... .you know we have more things like this in gnome :D
<bascule> I see, playlists stumped me too, it is perhaps too easy for them, just drag a file in ... blinfingly obvious :)
<kent> personaly i think that even though apt-get involves less steps, its a nightmare for new users. synaptic is easy to understand and lets people get a grip about what is happening. that way they can manage it by them self next time.
<ssam> but they can learn how to use synaptic pretty easily
<guelah> hi... i installed ubuntu on one computer and then transported the hard drive to another.. now i dont boot into the graphical interface, i just get a command line. i am a complete newb to linux/ubuntu and i am guessing that it is an issue with my video card? i would really like to get it working, if anyone can help
<ik-G4> i dont remember the root password =/ what can i do? =/
<paulproteus> ik-G4: Do you remember your user password?
<ssam> and then next time they want to install something they can
<skel_home> ik-G4: boot into single user mode and reset it
<bai> I'm trying to install the Ubuntu livecd from within freebsd and I don't have a cd burner : |
<marcin_ant> vjaz: I'm not sure if there is a bug report about this behaviour in rhythmbox...
<ik-G4> yes paul
<paulproteus> ik-G4: The 'root' account is usually disabled.
<Lee__> ik-G4: sudo su -
<paulproteus> You should use sudo rather than su.
<vjaz> I think if there isn't I'm going to make one now.
<skel_home> you're not in the sudo list by default in ubuntu are you?
<ik-G4> oki =)
<ssam> and they can browes through synaptic and go, wow it so easy to install loads of stuff for free in linux
<paulproteus> skel_home: Yes, you are.
<Lee__> yeah you are. it's like OS X.
<bascule> skel_home: you have to be, how else would you edit it?
<skel_home> paulproteus: yikes! thats not good
<randabis> why is that not good?
<paulproteus> bascule: r00t your own box first! ;)
<Lee__> yikes?
<skel_home> bascule: well I'd imagine you'd set a root password on install
<bai> ah hah, it's a compressed loop
<skel_home> bascule: and add yourself
<Lee__> root's disabled.
<M3ta7h3ad> ssam lol true but it leads to cock ups :D
<bascule> skel_home: that is the ubuntu difference , no root account at install ...
<paulproteus> skel_home: There's a long discussion about this on the wiki.
<skel_home> paulproteus: ok I'll read up
<guelah> >>> hi... i installed ubuntu on one computer and then transported the hard drive to another.. now i dont boot into the graphical interface, i just get a command line. i am a complete newb to linux/ubuntu and i am guessing that it is an issue with my video card? i would really like to get it working, if anyone can help<<<<< i apologize for my ignorance
<M3ta7h3ad> ik-G4: type "sudo apt-get install gftp" without the quotes and it should work
<ssam> its hard to mess up synaptic
<randabis> yeah by default root cannot log in
<M3ta7h3ad> ik-G4 failing that type "sudo passwd root"
<kent> bascule, it seems that he has gimp-print installed :( so i still cant see why he has no print-option in gimp :(
<bascule> guelah: dpkg --reconfigure xfree-something I cant remeber
<M3ta7h3ad> and type in a password
<randabis> bascule, there is a root account actually...he just can't login
<M3ta7h3ad> lol ssam, your talking to someone who did an "update" in synaptic..
<bascule> kent: no printer enabled?
<M3ta7h3ad> I ended up screwing over my entire debian system before now.
<ik-G4> it say cant find gfpt
<M3ta7h3ad> thats because its gftp :)
<ssam> gftp
<ik-G4> sudo apt-get install gftp
<M3ta7h3ad> yep that should do it.
<kent> bascule, its enabled (using system-config-printer in fedora). But does it matter? i get that menu on my computer, and i have no printer at all.  I will take this to #fedora
<ssam> i am comfortable installing from source and messing with makefiles, but i much prefer synaptic
<bascule> kent: OK, sounds like no printer, have to try another app to be sure though
<ik-G4> cant find package gftp =/
<M3ta7h3ad> lol ssam, I am the same I can screw around with ./configure all day, but if I intend to "browse" then I'll use synaptic, but if its a quick one program thing, I whip open a terminal and bang in the apt-get command
<mebaran151> Heh crimsun
<mebaran151> I fixed my sound
<M3ta7h3ad> er.. ik-G4 type sudo apt-get update
<ik-G4> =) ok
<M3ta7h3ad> I dont think you have downloaded the catalogue files. :)
<mebaran151> it was the most trippy fix in the world
<bascule> w00t, write a wiki  for everyone else ;)
<mebaran151> I dont hink I was supposed to do it this way
<M3ta7h3ad> so its searching its catalogue and not finding anything :) update will sort it out.
<ssam> i'd say synaptic is one of the things that makes linux great, lots of free software to try out, and easy access to them
<kent> bascule, do gimp and the rest of gnome use the same printer-system? or is gimp-print another printing system which i need to configure aswell?
<M3ta7h3ad> hell yeah ssam, I fully agree.
<bascule> no idea ;(
<mebaran151> kent, gimp-print is just a dirver
<ssam> :-)
<mebaran151> the whole of ubuntu uses CUPS
<M3ta7h3ad> But if I want to do something real fast, like I said I'll use the apt-get command :D
<mebaran151> as the printing infrastructure
<M3ta7h3ad> right I shall brb the porclain throne is beckoning.
<mebaran151> M3ta7h3ad, thanks for sharing
<Lee__> configure CUPS:   http://localhost:631/admin
<ssam> lee_ isnt that disabled in ubuntu
<kent> mebaran151, well, but the problem is fedora, i think. Since i run gimp remotly from his Fedora box. But.. i just cant see why its not givinig me a print menu..
<Lee__> can Ubuntu hijack the bot from #debian?
<Lee__> ssam: I hope not. it's quite useful.
<mebaran151> did you give it your print command
<mebaran151> I never did get printing to work from my linux box
<skel_home> Lee__: I recommend the supybot =]  supybot.sf.net
<mebaran151> quite the way I think it is supposed
<mebaran151> to
<paulproteus> Lee__, skel_home: I use jibot in #joiito and like it.
<paulproteus> It can be a bit high-traffic, though.
<Lee__> dpkg in #debian has really good answers to most FAQs like printing/xfree/sound
<skel_home> i guess you can always tell ppl to msg him on whatever
<Lee__> some are distro specific but not that many
<M3ta7h3ad> lol mebaran151 I felt it was necessary :D
<ik-G4> i type; sudo apt-get update and nothing hapen =/
<Lee__> nothing?
<ik-G4> only reading
<ik-G4> list
<Lee__> that's good. it's supposed to read the list.
<amhso> Can someone help me make my local ip static?
<bascule> turn DNCP off on your router
<bascule> DHCP*
<ik-G4> and i type: sudo apt-get install gftp and it doesnt find it =/
<Lee__> amhso: /etc/network/interfaces
<amhso> bascule: How do i do that
<bascule> apt-cache search gftp
<ik-G4> k =)
<eklode> Anyone can help with an Xorg issue?
<bascule> amhso: your router ... *shrug*
<paulproteus> eklode: Ask the question, and then we'll see. :)
<paulproteus> In general, don't ask to ask; just ask.
<guelah> how does one switch from the command line to the standard ubuntu interface
<paulproteus> amhso: One sec please.
<amhso> ok.
<eklode> Xorg starts, but I can't set the resolution to the one I want
<eklode> tho its supported by the monitor
<ik-G4> same thing bascule
<eklode> it doesn't show in the list
<Lee__> eklode: what's the error?
<paulproteus> amhso: http://documents.made-it.com/Debian_Internet_Server/Debian_Internet_Server-5.html should help you.
<paulproteus> Read "man interfaces" if you need more help, or ask me another question. :)
<eklode> Lee_ the res simply doesn't show in the list
<amhso> paulproteus: Thanks.
<Lee__> eklode: which list? the Gnome one?
<eklode> yes
<bascule> root@Kript:/ # apt-cache search gftp
<bascule> gftp-common - shared files for other gFTP packages
<bascule> gftp-gtk - X/GTK+ FTP client
<bascule> gftp - X/GTK+ FTP client
<Lee__> ah, autodetection sometimes doesn't get it right. I'd imagine you should reconfigure xfree.
<bascule> gftp-text - colored FTP client using GLib
<ziggity> anyone install monodevelop on hoary
<bascule> oops
<eklode> Lee_ i use X.org
<eklode> not Xfree
<ssam> seach for gftp in synaptic package manager
<ssam> you get a description of each
<amhso> paulproteus: Is there a simpler way besides editing the config?
<eklode> ive configures it and set the resolutions it supports
<eklode> but doesn't show
<skel_home> eklode: did you restart X?
<eklode> yes
<skel_home> hmm
<paulproteus> amhso: Oh, probably.  Sorry, I forgot this is Ubuntu, not Debian.
<paulproteus> One sec.
<crack> question...
<crack> how come i cant get mplayer to work with ubuntu
<crack> i have done the sudo command
<crack> but it doesnt find it
<crack> so i increased my repository list...
<crack> still no
<lOSTmONK> did u put the volatile repo on there?
<crack> volatile?
<crack> hmm
<crack> one i have to add from an outside list?
<eklode> so, is there any doc describing with more detail the Xorg conf file?
<skel_home> eklode: other than man xorg.conf?
<lOSTmONK> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<scoon> eklode, have you checked your xsession-log ?
<lOSTmONK> should have mplayer
<eklode> skel_home, xorg.conf
<hybrid> mplayer v xmms which is better?
<skel_home> eklode: right, did you check the man page?
<scoon> eklode, is it possible that maybe you set YOUR desired resolution not first in the list for xorg
<lOSTmONK> mplayer is neede in fireox for certain online video viewing
<hybrid> ok
<scoon> eklode, have your tried ctrl-alt-(keypad)+/- to change through your resolutions ?
<crack> dont know if i got it
<crack> its not in my repo list
<paulproteus> amhso: It should be fairly easy.
<lOSTmONK> crack, did u add that?
<paulproteus> System -> Configuration -> Network , I think.
<crack> yea
<crack> i did
<crack> but i dont see it in my lsit
<lOSTmONK> apt-get update?
<crack> list
<crack> oh
<crack> hang on
<eklode> scoon, keypad?
<lOSTmONK> :)
<scoon> eklode, keypad + or minus is different from just plain old + or -
* Lee__ stabs FTP with a firey stake
<Lee__> eklode: back up /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and run dpkg-reconfigure xfree-something. You'll have to find the exact name of your xfree package.
<Lee__> make that dpkg --reconfigure
<scoon> eklode, the keypad + or - work w/ xorg
<crack> lOSTmONK, dont see it in the update list
<hybrid> is mplayer in the repos?
<eklode> Lee_ but its not xfree
<eklode> its x.org
<amhso> paulproteus i am on flux
<lOSTmONK> u runnin synaptic?
<crack> yep
<hybrid> i can
<crack> i typed what you said in terminal too
<hybrid> prefferablly apt
<crack> and it refreshed and updated it
<crack> but
<crack> still dont see it
<lOSTmONK> crack, go to synaptic
<Lee__> than change xfree to xorg
<lOSTmONK> search
<lOSTmONK> name and description
<lOSTmONK> mplayer
<krism> Lee__ : is there a quick way to do that?
<Lee__> uhhh, by typing? maybe I don't understand your question.
<krism> Lee__ : i mean as opposed to compiling xorg from sources
<crack> k hang on
<Lee__> I believe ubuntu uses xorg by default? no?
<crack> nope
<AndyR> for hoary yes
<skel_home> AndyR: I'm AndyR too!
<Lee__> ah. well than, guess you'll have to be compiling...
<krism> hoary does, but ubuntu doesn't, does it?
<skel_home> AndyR: are you me from the future?
<hybrid> lol
<AndyR> skel_home, no past
<hybrid> he is the terminator
<paulproteus> amhso: Then you should run 'sudo network-admin' from a console.
<paulproteus> From an X terminal, rather.
<skel_home> AndyR: oh shit, then I got some bad news for you
<skel_home> AndyR: don't buy that house in Anthem
<hybrid> lol
<AndyR> skel_home, dont tell me
<skel_home> doh
<hybrid> lol
<skel_home> MY ARM!
<skel_home> it's disappearsdlfkal;
<eyequeue> krism:  ubuntu-present (warty) uses xfree86, ubuntu-future (hoary) uses x.org, by default
<BockBilbo> by the way
<BockBilbo> :s
<AndyR> the future is here in hoary :)
<eyequeue> and ubuntu in general does default to an x-based gui
<BockBilbo> now that you are talking abou x.org
<BockBilbo> :s
<krism> eyequeue : ah, tx. i upgraded to warty last week, but it .. broke stuff for me, so i restored from my g4u image
<BockBilbo> i configured my ati card in hoary
<BockBilbo> and 2 weeks ago
<BockBilbo> when doing an upgrade
<ziggity> who's the monodevelop guru here!
<BockBilbo> it messed up all the config
<BockBilbo> and now the 3d acceleration doesnt work
<BockBilbo> .:S
<BockBilbo> sucks
<skel_home> ziggity: Hi my name is miguel, how can I help you?
<krism> (probably has to do w/ my 'widescreen' 1280x768 mode w/ intel 855gm .. video bios needs patched before you run X, etc.
<amhso> paulproteus i already used that, but could not figure out how to make the local ip static.
* AndyR 's nvidia rivaII pro is a bit broke in Xorg
<ziggity> skel_home, Hi. How do I install monodevelop on ubuntu
<ziggity> skel_home, I used the package manger an installed it but it installs version 0.5 I want the latest
<guelah> haha..i need some serious help. i installed ubuntu on one computer, moved the hard drive i installed it to to another machine. now i cannot get the graphical interface i had on the first computer.. and have no idea what i am doing. i have a diamond viper v770 video card (nvidia riva TNT2 chipset) and i really need to get this working
<ziggity> cos there seems to be a bug with the new file icon
<skel_home> ziggity: I don't have ubuntu installed yet =/ but in debian, apt-get install monodevelop
<randabis-laptop> which ubuntu are you running ziggity?
<ziggity> hoary
<ziggity> or sometinh
<randabis-laptop> then that is the latest version included
<randabis-laptop> you'll have to get a newer one elsewhere
<skel_home> ziggity: you could compile from source.. or if you're really daring.. include a sid source in your apt repos list
<lOSTmONK> whats gonna happen to all the stuff that i apt-get
<lOSTmONK> is it gonna show up in my app menu or no?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  it will be installed
<ziggity> randabi - laptop : Itried but now it needs gtk-sharp 2.0 and I can't find that
<ziggity> skel_home, show me how..
<randabis-laptop> hoary has newer stuff than sid iirc...you'd probably need to find a third party deb
<randabis-laptop> libgtk-sharp maybe?
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  if the postinst puts it in the menu, then yes.  if not, you can "add a launcher" manually
<randabis-laptop> search for it
<lOSTmONK> i know itll be installed
<lOSTmONK> but i dont wanna have to add manually 35 deb jr games
<ziggity> randabis, tried that not it
<randabis-laptop> hah
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  applications > run > "applications:///" in the run box, then go through to the tree you want it in
<ziggity> is that Hah for me
<id_ID> everybody, i cant't mount fat32 on my computer... :(
<randabis-laptop> then perhaps you'll need to get gtk-sharp elsewhere as well
<randabis-laptop> no, it was not
<eyequeue> id_ID:  via fstab? via mount(8)?
<id_ID> i use mount -t vfat /dev/hdaX /mnt/xxxxx
<ziggity> where.. ? I don't know where to look?
<lOSTmONK> wow
<randabis-laptop> I don't know...I've never needed that library
<lOSTmONK> u know its bad when u have 17 minutes left on synaptic
<ajmitch> ziggity: monodevelop appears to be 0.5.1 in sid as well
<Anubis> why does the gtk-gnutella package for Ubuntu run in GTK instead of GTK2?
<id_ID> eyequeu, it's wrong..??
<guelah> haha..i need some serious help. i installed ubuntu on one computer, moved the hard drive i installed it to to another machine. now i cannot get the graphical interface i had on the first computer.. and have no idea what i am doing. i have a diamond viper v770 video card (nvidia riva TNT2 chipset) and i really need to get this working
<randabis-laptop> because the maintainer compiled it for gtk Anubis
<ziggity> then whats with the weird bug on the file new
<ajmitch> ziggity: what is the bug?
<pepsi> guelah, why cant you install it on the computer you intend it to be on?
<randabis-laptop> guelah, use the command line and edit your X configuration file
<Anubis> randabis-laptop, yeah but why, and how can I change that, a flag or switch to the package?
<guelah> because the floppy drive is faulty, and i cannot get it to boot a CD
<ziggity> when i click the new file icon on the menu   get an error about not finding some template file
<guelah> otherwise i would just reinstall it
<eyequeue> id_ID:  i've never used that fs myself, but let's troubleshoot.  what error do you get?
<ziggity> NemerleGtkSharpWindow.xft.xml
<randabis-laptop> Anubis, I don't know...you might not be able to
<ziggity> but if i use file->new it workds
<Anubis> I mena why use GTK apps in Gnome 2.9?
<ajmitch> I think I heard of that bug before
<guelah> i set the CD drive as the first booted device in bios.. still doesnt work
<Anubis> Unless they are GTK2
<id_ID> root@komputasi24:/mnt # mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /mnt/windows/
<id_ID> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4,
<id_ID>        or too many mounted file systems
<id_ID>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<id_ID>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<id_ID> root@komputasi24:/mnt #
<randabis-laptop> STOP FLOODING
<id_ID> ups, iam sorry... :(
<ziggity> ajmitch, Do you know how to solve it?
<randabis-laptop> Anubis, don't know...xmms is gtk, etc
<eyequeue> id_ID:  does the phrase at the end apply?
<randabis-laptop> yeah maybe you aren't mounting the right partition
<ajmitch> ziggity: no, not as yet, I'll take a look
<ziggity> thanx
<Anubis> whats the search string for apt?
<randabis-laptop> apt-cache search
<Anubis> you know like how I can search using synaptic?
<randabis-laptop> I just told you
<Anubis> Why is'nt Synaptic rembering its settings?
<randabis-laptop> probably bugs
<Anubis> My Hoary system is very stable and very fast
<Anubis> only some apps are broken
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows if php5 is available in apt?
<Anubis> but not show stoppers
<randabis-laptop> your point?
<ja5on> wooo.. ubuntu is fast. New to Gnome. but how do I change this ugly wallpaper ??
<ajmitch> BockBilbo: no, it's not been packaged yet afaik
<Anubis> Rhythmbox is broken
<randabis-laptop> BockBilbo, not that I know of
<Anubis> mplayer obviously is broken
<ziggity> Anubis, My hoary seems to have lost the abiility to drag by title bar and the copy / highlight seems flaky
<Scaramouche> On Warty, after download/install, all but the last search is lost in Synaptic.  annoying
<Anubis> what else
<randabis-laptop> rhythmbox isn't broken for me...I don't like it much though
<BockBilbo> and do you know if t will be added soon?
<vjaz> ja5on, right click on the desktop and select "change wallpaper" or something like that?
<ajmitch> BockBilbo: it may be, depending on the packager's free time :)
<randabis-laptop> BockBilbo, it won't make it...featurefreeze already happened last week
<vjaz> ja5on, (I'm using Finnish locales so I'm not sure what the English version says)
<Anubis> my rythmbox crashes anytime I try to play a file
<ja5on> vjaz:
<randabis-laptop> Anubis, file a bug
<eyequeue> vjaz:  ja5on: "change desktop background"
<ja5on> vjaz:  yuk.. there all brown.. looks like i'll look for some beter ones
<Anubis> Gnome 2.9 is just beautiful
<Scaramouche> ja5on, for (fairly) quick wallpaper changes, gthumb works well.  Not installed by default with warty
<Anubis> excpet
<ziggity> any one anjuta
<Anubis> The apps that get grouped on the taskbar, when you click one, it does not gain focus
<Anubis> it does not pop up
<BockBilbo> randabis-laptop, whats "featurefreeze"???
<randabis-laptop> BockBilbo, check the wiki
<AndyFitz> anyone here into hal?    I can see my ipod in hal    but it just won't auto mount
<randabis-laptop> there is a hoary release schedule
<vjaz> Anyone know a good alternative to Totem?
<randabis-laptop> it explains it better than I can
<BockBilbo> i guess its when no new features are added to hoary in order to get it ready to be stable for april
<randabis-laptop> vjaz, xine, mplayer
<BockBilbo> right randabis-laptop ?
<randabis-laptop> vlc
<vjaz> totem-gstreamer crashes my whole system (!) and totem-xine crashes on startup.
<vjaz> randabis, Those are not very nice for a GNOME desktop. :-(
<AndyFitz> vjaz gxine is okay but I prefer totem-xine
<vjaz> I'm not sure why totem-xine crashes on startup now.
<randabis-laptop> BockBilbo, for the most part, there are some exceptions though
<vjaz> It didn't do that before.
<randabis-laptop> usplash being one of them
<AndyFitz> mplayer is nice too  but I prefer totem-xine  lol
<BockBilbo> i see
<Scaramouche> Some of the KDE multimedia apps work great in gnome!
<giard> has anyone here tried to install ubuntu on a macmini?
<ziggity> any one anjuta
* Dreamer3 boos at Scaramouche for mentioning the 2nd evil empire *laughs*
<ziggity> any one use anjuta
<BockBilbo> randabis-laptop, and is the next release available for dist-upgrading?
<BockBilbo> or we still have to wait until april?
<ik-G4> sudo apt-get update
<Dreamer3> giard: yeah, someone in the forums but they weren't having the best of luck
<AndyFitz> ziggity,  no but anjuta 2 looks awesome
<randabis-laptop> BockBilbo, hoary has been available for testing for several months
<ziggity> AndyFitz, is it available yet?
<Scaramouche> I hate it too, but believe me!  KDE without KDE! best of both worlds
<AndyFitz> ziggity,  not sure if its available for download but its still unstable
<ik-G4> it says gftp has dependenses
<BockBilbo> randabis-laptop, and whats the next release after hoary?
<Dreamer3> Scaramouche: i think i went back from KDE to gnome with 2.6 came out... i left 2.4 because KDE felt faster
<ziggity> AndyFitz, do you know when its to be released?
<randabis-laptop> BockBilbo, Hoary+1...also known as Bendy, formerly known as Grumpy (not officially yet though)
<ziggity> AndyFitz, What do you use for ide>?
<id_ID> everybody, iam sorry i have an examination...
<id_ID> i will come back soon
<eyequeue> bendy belchhog?
<randabis-laptop> lol
<Scaramouche> I'm watching a movie on kaboodle right now. (in gnome)  works great, looks cool.  Most of the gnome apps haven't been working!
<BockBilbo> randabis-laptop, and is it possible to upgrade to it?
<randabis-laptop> BockBilbo, no, considering development on it has not even started
<BockBilbo> ok
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  you have the choice of the stable release, or the development release, only those with a time machine can use anything later
<Scaramouche> Dreamer3, kde just felt faster because the "wait" cursors bounce so fast ;-)
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, i knew that, but i though that as hoary is now in testing mode, there might have been a development release already
<mz2> how do i make the new gnome 2.9 soundjuicer make encode mp3s
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  you come from a debian background i'm guessing :)
<SiRrUs> BockBilbo testing is development
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, yep
<randabis-laptop> Ubuntu only has 2 branches, not 3 like debian
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  sarge = sid in ubuntu, basically
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, yes
<skel_home> sweet. downloaded a 2 gig iso in an hour
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> i already knew all of that
<skel_home> well a little over an hour
<eyequeue> with a 6-month interval by definition, there's no need for an intermediate
<randabis-laptop> sort of....sarge is going to be a stable release soon....sid will never be stable
<eyequeue> has debian decided on a name for sarge+1 yet btw?
<jdub> etch
<BockBilbo> but in this period of "featurefreeze" there is no oportunity to have the latest software
<BockBilbo> :S
<jdub> randabis-laptop: we only have 2 branches because we're on our second release...
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  man dpkg-buildpackage ;-)
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: but you're right, that's the only way i know of, to build a deb yourself if you feel an overwhelming need
<jdub> BockBilbo: you can upgrade directly to hoary by CD or online
<eyequeue> jdub:  i think he wants post-hoary versions of apps
<BockBilbo> jdub, ;-) im using hoary since 3 months already
<jdub> well, you're better off testing hoary so it rocks on release
<BockBilbo> lol
<djtansey> jdub: i'm getting a kernel panic on 2.6.11-686 in hoary -- "scheduling while atomic" "gam_server" then it locks
<Scaramouche> real newbie question here:  can I make my on (re)install cd, based on everything I have in my upgraded warty installation?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  i'm curious, what feature did you need that wasn't in a hoary version?
<ziggity> whats the difference between libGlade and gnome in Anjuta
<Scaramouche> oops, i mean "my own"
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, php5
<BockBilbo> :s
<jdub> djtansey: use the latest 2.6.10, might fix the inotify crasher
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  man, i know i saw that somewhere too, perhaps sid?
<djtansey> jdub: i have gone back to 2.6.10 -- is that the problem, inotify?
<BockBilbo> i gues so..
<jdub> djtansey: yes, a new 2.6.10 was uploaded recently, may not have finished building yet
<BockBilbo> see.. my problem is that the libpcre in ubuntu has a bug
<BockBilbo> :
<BockBilbo> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6486
<Anubis> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-3-k7 #1 Thu Feb 10 04:13:39 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  i think it was in a line saying "Package php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package" too :)
<BockBilbo> yes
<eyequeue> even in sid
<BockBilbo> i have tha lineee
<BockBilbo> i mean
<BockBilbo> ive read it somewwhereee
<eyequeue> if you do package it yourself, put it up online somewhere, since others may want it too
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, ok.. though i first have to learn doing packages
<BockBilbo> xD
<BockBilbo> i only know java...
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  pool/universe/m/maint-guide/maint-guide_1.2.1_all.deb
<brrrt> hello all :)
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  that was a rather painless way to learn, examples and hand-holding
<BockBilbo> ok...
<pepsi> how would i file a bug report for gksudo?
<brrrt> i am running ubuntu 64, but i must switch back to woody, so i setup a chrooted woody, now i will build a kernel for the woody system, i downloaded the latest 2.4 kernel from kernel.org and thought the best will be to build the new kernel in the 32bit woody
<randabis> pepsi, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<steveO_laptop> hello all
<brrrt> can anyone tell me if i am on the right way?
<brrrt> will it work?
<Arrogance> has anyone tried to use a SATA burner with Ubuntu yet?
<steveO_laptop> is ubuntu setup to run as servers ? looking for a replacement for redhat 9 want debian based
<randabis> brrrt, I don't see why not
<randabis> steveO_laptop, yes...there is a server option in the installer
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  upon booting the install cd, press F2 and F3 to see the list of options, one or two are server-oriented
<steveO_laptop> sweet!!!
<randabis> when the installer starts type server
<randabis> but yeah
<randabis> do read the list of options
<AndyFitz> ziggity,  sorry for the late reply,   I mostly do web dev  so I use quanta
<steveO_laptop> ok will try it on by test box going after the download now
<AndyFitz> its one of the 3 qt apps I use ( k3b, quanta and scribus )
<steveO_laptop> I have 5 servers needing updating
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  be aware that the livecd is not of use in doing an install
<brrrt> randabis: i just would like to get sure because its a remote system :)
<steveO_laptop> ok what do I want?
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  the one marked "install" not the one marked "live cd" :)
<steveO_laptop> ok
<Dreamer3> steveO_laptop: you might want to stick with debian woody for increased stability...
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  choose the one for the platform you want, but that's the only real other gotcha you could run into at the download phase
<Dreamer3> steveO_laptop: though i know those who use sarge (and ubuntu) for servers now or days (since woody is aging)
<randabis> yeah some servers are starting to use ubuntu a lot more now
<steveO_laptop> 4.10?
<randabis> tthat's warty yes...probably what you should stick with on a server
<eyequeue> 4.10 is "stable" and 5.04 is what will release in april
<steveO_laptop> anyone haveing problems with 5.04?
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  $release_year.$release_month, btw
<Dreamer3> steveO_laptop: yes, no way you'd want to run 5.x on a server
<steveO_laptop> thanks
<brrrt> 5.04 works perfectly
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  last i heard complaints about it was, um, within the hour :)
<Dreamer3> brrrt: when the planets are aligned properly, maybe
<steveO_laptop> lol
<eyequeue> for certain values of "perfect"
<eyequeue> heh
<steveO_laptop> will play it safe 4.10
<rapha|zzZ> Hi all
<randabis> emerge 315 of 358 :)
<randabis> getting so close
<brrrt> Dreamer3: i'm using debian unstable oon my workstation for 2years now and never had serios problems
<rapha|zzZ> I just compiled my own kernel, and now sound doesn't work anymore -- even with the old original Ubuntu kernel not. The soundcard's fine though (tested with live CD) and volume's all turned up. What's going wrong?
<BockBilbo> byeeee!!!!
<randabis> rapha|zzZ, check initrd
<rapha|zzZ> randabis: My new kernel doesn't use one, the old kernel still got its initrd unaltered.
<bob2> how could that be an initrd issue?
<bob2> make sure it's unmuted.
<bob2> then make sure the module is loaded (look at the output of 'dmesg')
<rapha|zzZ> bob2: It is unmuted, according to dmesg and lsmod the driver has loaded.
<bob2> no errors from alsaplayer?
<rapha|zzZ> Haven't tried alsaplayer yet
<randabis> try it, and alsamixer as well
<usual> where in gnome can I change what wm is being used
<randabis> usual, probably the configuration editor tool
<rapha|zzZ> usual: You don't. You just killall metacity && new_wm and GNOME will remember
<usual> k
<steveO_laptop> downloading 4.10 now 35min to go :)
<usual> worked
<rapha|zzZ> alsaplayer says it failed to load output plugin alsa
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey guys, is there any good html editor (actually dynamic drawing/editing like dreamweaver) yet?
<randabis> rapha|zzZ, you're sure you chose the right alsa driver
<eyequeue> i like vim, heh
<randabis> ?
<rapha|zzZ> randabis: Where do you choose ALSA drivers?
<vjaz> Anyone know how to make Totem play nicely with a removable CD-ROM/DVD drive?
<randabis> in the make menuconfig
<rapha|zzZ> randabis: I also didn't CHANGE any selection. And still the old kernel stopped working
<vjaz> I have an USB CD/DVD drive and if I don't have it connected, Totem crashes. :-P
<usual> rapha|zzZ, I like it
<rapha|zzZ> randabis: Well in menuconfig I'm sure I chose the right one. I made it a point to check how the module is called.
<usual> rapha|zzZ, openbox
<rapha|zzZ> usual: I see :) ... well, I'll stick with metacity
<ubuntu2u> hey does anyone know where i can download wine and how to use it?
<rapha|zzZ> usual: So did you do "killall metacity && openbox" then?
<usual> rapha|zzZ, so far it's much nicer, no lag on shade, very snappy
<usual> rapha|zzZ, yeah havn't logged out yet
<randabis> ubuntu2u, sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk
<rapha|zzZ> usual: I didn't mean to tell you not to use it, just how TO use it
<ubuntu2u> i already tried on google but the sites were kinda crappy
<rapha|zzZ> usual: Don't log out!
<usual> radius, why
<randabis> keep in mind that the ubuntu build of wine is terribly outdated though
<usual> oops
<usual> rapha|zzZ, why
<ubuntu2u> randabis, what make it easy for me plz i have only had linux for 3 days
<randabis> rapha|zzZ, strange problem
<usual> rapha|zzZ, TRY openbox...it's so snappy
<rapha|zzZ> usual: You just open a terminal and type "killall metacity && openbox"
<rapha|zzZ> usual: I've tried it, thanks.
<rapha|zzZ> randabis: Indeed.
<randabis> ubuntu2u, what is hard about typing sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk?
<ubuntu2u> randabis where do i type that... right here?
<randabis> ...
<randabis> a terminal
<ubuntu2u> or in terminal....?
<rapha|zzZ> yes
<ubuntu2u> man i don't know that much. no need to be an asshole
<rapha|zzZ> ubuntu2u: Use a root terminal though!
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  applications > systemtools > terminal
<ubuntu2u> fuck sakes i ask a simple question and get bitched at
<ubuntu2u> thanks everyone else
<randabis> rapha|zzZ, using sudo means he doesn't need a root terminal
<rapha|zzZ> ubuntu2u: don't take it personally
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  do get used to using that terminal btw
<randabis> ubuntu2u, I was not "bitching at you"
<ubuntu2u> ok thanks guys
<rapha|zzZ> ubuntu2u: people need to find out how much you know first
<rapha|zzZ> randabis: Oh sorry, didn't see you said sudo
<randabis> np
<ubuntu2u> randabis well you didn't need to be an asshole which you were being.
<rapha|zzZ> this fucking alsa crap
<randabis> That is your interpretation...I humbly disagree
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  there's a certain level of fluency assumed for new faces in here, some are insulted that we are talking down to them, others are confused by it not being simple enough
<delltony> i don't know if this is on the forms or in a wiki, i couldn't seen to find anything specific to this. why is it i can connect to the internet just fine if i use dhcp on the wlan0 but if i manually set the ip with the correct gateway i no longer have internet?  the essid is correct i have even done route add default gw 192.168.1.1 wlan0  but it doesn't seem to help any ideas?
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  we do our best, bear with us
<randabis> It was not my intention to be an asshole. I just did not understand the difficulty involved in typing a few characters
<hybrid> lol
<ficusplanet> jdub: You here?  Just wanted to let you know that I have gtk-sharp-1.9.2 installed (from source) and the packages from universe are still working fine for me.
<BuffaloSoldier> ubuntu2u:I didn't see where randabis was bitching
<randabis> Well, no point in arguing over it. If I offended you then I appologize, but it was clearly not my intention
<eyequeue> perception is difficult on irc, always grant that when you can
<steveO_laptop> now now lets all work together here :)
<ubuntu2u> well just the ... made me think that he was trying to make me look like an asshole
<ubuntu2u> i asked a simple question
<ubuntu2u> maybe not everyone is as experienced in ubuntu as you
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  btw, he's a nice guy, you'll see that over time :)  but shh, don't let him hear that :)
<rapha|zzZ> Stop fighting now kids, will ya?
<ubuntu2u> lol
<BuffaloSoldier> ubuntu2u: aaa :) i think that was just a simple misunderstanding
<hybrid> yea randabis is kool
* steveO_laptop shakes his head
* randabis winces
* BuffaloSoldier shakes his ankles
<hybrid>  iight now shake hands
* eyequeue shakes her booty, um, er, nm
<ubuntu2u> yup sorry everyone :(
<mactinhocas> anybody here running ppc ubuntu ?
<ubuntu2u> i am kinda frustrated and just flipped out
<BuffaloSoldier> a new dances move... ubuntu shake :) maybe someone can invent that
<mactinhocas> besides me
<mactinhocas> hehe
<hybrid> lol
<randabis> anyway, ubuntu2u, once you put in the command I told you to, you'll need to run winesetuptk and follow the directions
* steveO_laptop likes it when we shake hands
<randabis> you can generally leave everything default
<randabis> then when you want to run a windows applications, you type: wine nameofapp.exe
<marcin_ant> well guys you know what is the most frustrating thing about ubuntu as rootless distro?
<ubuntu2u> randabis, when i typed that in it said on the next line "password" and won't let me type anything in.
<iapx8088> what
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  typoing "sudo" :)
<marcin_ant> that there is no completion when you type command after sudo
<randabis> ubuntu2u, it wants your user password...type it in
<hybrid> ubuntu it does it juss dont show
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, sudo -s
<randabis> just because you don't physically see the characters doesn't mean that are not there
<ficusplanet> So, does anyone know how this powermanagement-interface that recently went into hoary works?  When I try running pmi, I get some usage help, but I don't really know what "/usr/sbin/pmi query|action <event>" means.  Any ideas?
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  that is where you put your user password, and no, you won't see it echo, just type it and hit enter
<LinuxJones> marcin_ant, sudo -s get's you a root terminal
<BuffaloSoldier> ubuntu2u: the characters that you type are hidden, for security
<jdub> marcin_ant: use hoary
<jdub> marcin_ant: and turn on bash competion
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, you are right
<pugio> hey
<jdub> completion
<pugio> does ubuntu have a VNC server or something built in?
<randabis> yes
<randabis> vino-server
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, my sudo command works
<marcin_ant> jdub: first thing is that I have a root account enabled
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, is autocompleted
<jdub> pugio: yes, Remote Desktop in your preferences menu
<ficusplanet> pugio: Yes, go to Remote Desktop under preferences.
<tweek_> is kde included in ubuntu?
<mactinhocas> pugio: why to use vnc instead of using Xnest and remote display ?
<randabis> vino-server is a vnc server
<Zugot> what package contains the kernel source?
<marcin_ant> jdub: second - thank you for this hint with code completion
<hybrid> tweek no
<randabis> and it is installed by default
<BuffaloSoldier> tweek_: no. but you can install it using apt-get
<ficusplanet> jdub: Did you get my message about gtk# 1.9?
<ubuntu2u> randabis, i guess you did not clearly read what i typed. it didn't type anything.
<hybrid> but apt-get install kde will work
<ubuntu2u> ohh
<randabis> Zugot, linux-source
<tweek_> apt-get install kde?
<pugio> mactinhocas ummm well, I was just looking for any sort of remote desktop thing actually
<ubuntu2u> buffalosoldier, ok i will try thanks
<hybrid> yea
<tweek_> :)
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, in hoary my sudo command autocompletion works out of the box.
<hybrid> make sure u sudo
<marcin_ant> jdub: anyway I think that this should be enabled by default
<randabis> ubuntu2u, yes, I did read what you typed, and explained the problem
<tweek_> k
<mactinhocas> pugio: i prefer exporting displays
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  it "hears" you, but doens't echo to the screen, in case some bad person is "shoulder surfing" your password
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: maybe it's because I upgraded from warty with apt-get?
<pugio> mactinhocas yeah but that doesn't compress it at all so it's slow
<tweek_> thanks again for answereing my stupid questons quickly :)
<usual> rapha|zzZ, how do I get the Trash icon on the desktop instead of the applet
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, i upgraded too
<hybrid> np
<rapha|zzZ> usual: open gconf-editor, look under apps/nautilus
<jdub> pugio: i recommend using the existing remote desktop, which exports your current display over vnc
<mactinhocas> pugio: i have a gigabit network.. heauheauhea
<pugio> jdub thanks, and that means I can use any vnc client to access it yes?
<usual> k
<jdub> pugio: yep
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, I simply think you should review .bash-something. Surely I did and now I'm thinking it works out of the box
<Zugot> if i want to install specific version of a package...
<eyequeue> ubuntu2u:  btw, just so you know, after  you successfully sudo once, it won't ask your password again for five minutes, by default
<Zugot> Package linux-source is a virtual package provided by:
<Zugot>   linux-source-2.6.8.1 2.6.8.1-16.10
<pugio> jdub great thanks
<iapx8088> what great traffic
<randabis> Zugot, you need the source for the kernel you are currently running
<rapha|zzZ> jdub: What has to be done with ALSA when you compiled a new (vanilla) kernel?
<Zugot> randabis, yeah i figured that... just trying to apt-get to cooperate
<iapx8088> the only thing really disconfortable with ubuntu is the networking-administration applet
<eyequeue> Zugot:  sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1-16-10, for example
<iapx8088> at least, it doesn't work very well for me
<randabis> Zugot, see above
<ubuntu2u> ok thanks guys
<ubuntu2u> i understand now
<randabis> Zugot, what are you using the source for anyway? just curious
<ubuntu2u> so when i download when i just do this and it uninstall's it right?
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: I have /etc/bash.bashrc
<randabis> Are you going to compile a kernel?
<iapx8088> rapha|zzZ, maybe raising the volume with the mixer, it's zero by default
<lOSTmONK> is there a partition utility in ubuntu?
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, look inside it,
<randabis> lOSTmONK, parted, qtparted
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  you may be looking for cfdisk ?
<jdub> rapha|zzZ: no idea
<Zugot> randabis, to hack on my driver that i'm writing
<hybrid> hey i have a question. anyone heard of portable firefox where it boots off a usb could we empliment that idea to wine?
<rapha|zzZ> iapx8088: No, that's not it. GStramer also say it couldn't build an ALSA pipe
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: and there is "# enable bash completion in interactive shells"
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: commented out
<rapha|zzZ> jdub: Wierd thing is, the old kernel doesn't work anymore, too, now
<eyequeue> hybrid:  i've heard of it, and how do you mean?  a usb-based wine?
<lOSTmONK> maybe not
<ficusplanet> jdub: When are you guys going to announce the winner of the Web design contest?  Are you waiting for hoary?
<rapha|zzZ> iapx8088: Plus you can't change Master or PCM volume
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, at your next login will work
<hybrid> yea like take wine to diff desktop
<randabis> Zugot, ah :) I thought maybe you were trying to do what a lot of people try to do...compile kernel modules...they make the mistake of getting the linux source instead of the linux headers and then problems arise
<lOSTmONK> eyequeue, is that grtaphical or cli?
<jdub> ficusplanet: soon dude, soon
<eyequeue> hybrid:  i'm sure not familiar with the internals of wine, how much there needs to be writable and how much could be cd-based?
<iapx8088> rapha|zzZ, I'm not an alsa expert, but I assume a)you are using an OSS mixer to control alsa, and that is bad, or you didn't load the right modules.
<randabis> Zugot, also, when you install linux-source...it puts an unextracted tarball into /usr/src...you'll need to extract it yourself
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  cfdisk is cli
<randabis> and make your symbolic link if you wish
<lOSTmONK> thanks
<hybrid> eyequeue ok
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  though a "gui" heh
<hybrid> jw
<Zugot> randabis... in all my years of using linux... i haven't spent any time in debian based distros
<rapha|zzZ> iapx8088: Well, alsamixer isn't exactly an OSS mixer, is it?
<randabis> lOSTmONK, qtparted is graphical
<lOSTmONK> i more than anything wanted to know where id find it
<iapx8088> rapha|zzZ, and, and I may say some bullshit, i recall there are some modules that are wrappers for using OSS mixers and so on.
<lOSTmONK> :P
<eyequeue> lOSTmONK:  (ncurses command-line app)
<rapha|zzZ> iapx8088: And the modules are the same modules that have always been loaded
<lOSTmONK> qparted is not on ubuntu
<iapx8088> rapha|zzZ, It doesn't at first glance :)
<ficusplanet> jdub: Alright, I'm just anxious to see the new look.  My LUG is going to do a presentation about Ubuntu once hoary is released, so I've been watching it's development like mad.
<randabis> keep in mind though that you cannot safely resize partitions that are mounted iirc
<rapha|zzZ> hmm
<iapx8088> rapha|zzZ, don't know.
<Zugot> actually... i'm running ubuntu in vmware on top of windows xp right now
<randabis> lOSTmONK, yes it is
<randabis> QT
<randabis> not Q
<iapx8088> rapha|zzZ, I don't care so much about Audio at least when it works.
<randabis> it is in universe
<hybrid> Zugot : wouldnt a live cd do better than VMware?
<Zugot> hybrid, no... why?
<iapx8088> and it worked OOTB until now.
<Zugot> i need windows to be running as well
<iapx8088> (ootb is a neologism I readily invented here)
<iapx8088> sayd that
<iapx8088> I go in bed.
<hybrid> Zugot : b/c you would be installing anything and it can do most anything, unless u need ubuntu and windoze at the same time or u wanna d/l ubuntu packages
<giard>  what is ootb?
<eyequeue> out of the box?
<randabis> yes
<Zugot> hybrid, this ubuntu install is a test instance
<Zugot> i'm just testing a driver
<Zugot> and running plone in it
<hybrid> o
<Zugot> i need windows for other parts of my job
<Zugot> its not a big deal
<Zugot> i have lots of memory and disk, and everything gets along famously
<hybrid> oo
<delltony> i have a two part question: one how do i determine my dns servers on linux ? is the nameserver entries in the /etc/resolv.conf file ?
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: works great
<hybrid> <--- laptop usr so worx with limited space
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: (code completion)
<delltony> and if not how do you change the dns server
<auk> hi. i'm trying to get enlightenment's engage up and runnig. i followed the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14231&goto=nextoldest but it told me that all of the dependencies were missing. is the repository old or what? i'm really new to linux so i need it simple
<Zugot> i've been getting 750kB/s downloads all night from my house
<Zugot> i love comcast
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, if aint' broke, fix it, and break it :)
<hybrid> lol
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: I don't understand why it was commented out
<LinuxJones> delltony, yeah that's them
<lOSTmONK> ok
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: just like support for bitmap fonts, etc.
<lOSTmONK> i have a broken package, that wont fix
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, it's a wide-user view of the thing
<iapx8088> I believe
<delltony> ok thanks
<delltony> just not sure why when i set my ip manually i loose total internet
<paolo> Hi guys! Any hint about how to have a Epson C63 working in ubuntu?
<delltony> but if i run it off a dhclient pull it works fine
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: what do you mean?
<lOSTmONK> ?
<marcin_ant> hmm another thing
<LinuxJones> delltony, your network requires dhcp to assign you that information
<marcin_ant> is there a problem with apache2 on ubuntu?
<lOSTmONK> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lOSTmONK>   gnome-panel: Depends: libecal6 (>= 1.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<lOSTmONK>                Depends: libedataserver3 (>= 1.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<lOSTmONK>   qtparted: Depends: libparted1.6-12 (>= 1.6.0) but it is not going to be installed
<lOSTmONK>             Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<lOSTmONK> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, you point to give a very generic product, and leave the user the ability to customize it
<iapx8088> lOSTmONK, may I advise you to use some nopaste service?
<hybrid> LOSTmONK - wut arcetect?
<hybrid> and just apt-get -f install
<pugio> followup - so with Ubuntu's built in VNC server I can use something like TightVNC to connect to it? (over port 5904
<delltony> well i just knwo for a fact i can take a m$ system and set it static and it works fine thats why i was wondering why i can't do the same with *nix
<usual> why is metacity the default wm for gnome?
<marcin_ant> i have two instances of apache2 - each uses 223 MB virt memory - wtf?
<iapx8088> delltony, what do you mean for static, arp tables?
<LinuxJones> delltony, is this a small home network ?
<randabis> lOSTmONK, are you using any third party repositories?
<delltony> yes small home network
<ficusplanet> usual: It's simple and just works.
<lOSTmONK> yeah
<iapx8088> los
<randabis> that's why it is doing that
<usual> ficusplanet, man, there are ones much simpler that just work also, that happen to be lighter and snappier...I just wonder why they arn't used
<randabis> lOSTmONK, you need to only use the ubuntu repos and it should work
<ficusplanet> usual: Such as?
<hybrid> randabis : i had that for a while and i couldnt use gnome but in failsafe but wen i apt-get -f install everything wz fine
<auk> lOSTmONK: thanks, but i got the same message again, what do you mean by specify a solution?
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: my dream is something like distro which you can customze during installation by setting your "level"
<delltony> i would like to set it to 192.168.1.200 due to packet forwarding
<Zugot> comcast is kicking much ass tonight... 850kB/s download...
<usual> ficusplanet, openbox is what I am using at the moment, it's great
<lOSTmONK> O_o
<usual> Where would a packge request go?
<lOSTmONK> so comment out the other repos for now?
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, is surely the way for linux to become a desktop distro, it will come with time.
<Zugot> Fetched 45.3MB in 55s (814kB/s)
<randabis> I would...most everything you would need is already in universe anyway
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, it would be not difficult right now, I believe
<auk> ?
<delltony> and to the best of my ability /etc/network/interfaces is correct
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: sure
<randabis> other than libdvdcss2, mplayer, and w32codecs...
<LinuxJones> delltony, you using a router ?
<ficusplanet> usual: Is it just faster?  Does it use gtk?
<marcin_ant> so, any apache2 user here?
<delltony> yes
<randabis> I've used apache2 before
<LinuxJones> delltony, what kind ?
<Zugot> whats the best way to reconfigure X to use another resolution the "ubuntu way?"
<delltony> linksys
<delltony> 4port wireless
<randabis> Zugot, maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, I guess it would be easier if config files were incremental, I don't know how to explain.
<ficusplanet> Zugot: System Configuration>>Screen Resolution
<LinuxJones> delltony, are there settings to assign static ip addresses from within it ?
<delltony> from within the router not that i know of
<randabis> ficusplanet, that won't work unless the resolution has already been added
<delltony> then again i'm not that advanced on networking unfortunately
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: it could be easier to remove config files and use for example GConf for everything
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, I mean, if ones could just add bash_completion=1 and this would suffice to void the previous bash_completion=0
<paolo> Hi guys! Does ubuntu support cups gimp-print driver?
<delltony> i just know i have never had to set it up that way using a windows pc
<ficusplanet> randabis, True, but he didn't say that he had a problem with that, so I might as well assume that the default/easiest solution is what he wants.
<delltony> i just set it manual ip gave it the subnet gateway and dns servers and that was it
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, gconf is a gnome tool, and better stay a gnome tool. I wouldn'advise this. Morehow,bash developers must think for all the unixes/linuxes and so on.
<lOSTmONK> thanks randabis-laptop
<iapx8088> cannot rely on gconf.
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey guys, is there any good html editor (actually dynamic drawing/editing like dreamweaver) yet?
<lOSTmONK> whoops
<lOSTmONK> u switched
<randabis> no prob
<randabis> so it worked now?
<iapx8088> DeepSpaceAnt, there is but I can't remember the name. Don't know if is it good
<lOSTmONK> well, its unloading the crap it tried installinh
<randabis> hah
<lOSTmONK> cfdisk isnt seeing my other hd
<LinuxJones> delltony, usually you can't pick the ip address that a router supplies to you, it's usually set to some series of sequential host numbers aren't they ?
<randabis> lOSTmONK, try cfdisk /dev/hdb
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know what the executable for the program in the hoary menus called "Recording Level Monitor" is?
<randabis> ficusplanet, indeed
<hybrid> hoary costimization rules
<auk> lOSTmONK: sorry, i said i didn't know very much, but please help
<randabis> ficusplanet, I dunno
<iapx8088> DeepSpaceAnt, www.nvu.con
<iapx8088> m
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<Dreamer3> maybe what i needed was a fresh start
<delltony> well i thought that too, but if you do it manual with  a static ip i don't think it polls it that way i just know right this minute i can go to a windows system and set it up as static (manual ip) and it will work
<ficusplanet> randabis: I deleted the .desktop and now I actually need the program.  Doh!
<lOSTmONK> auk, issue?
<delltony> i just did it matter of fact
<randabis> lol
<marcin_ant> iapx8088: well but in somewhile you need to decide if you create integrated desktop environment based on linux or you make just another distro ;)
<Dreamer3> i haven't installed half of my crap i had installed with Debian (though most of it's prolly cause i didn't install KDE)
<auk> engage?
<lOSTmONK> emgage?
<randabis> Dreamer3, is that good?
<ficusplanet> Wow, the fade in/fade out stuff in xcompmgr is sweet.
<delltony> and whats funny i sbefore i reinstalled warty i had it working that way
<Dreamer3> randabis: i suppose so
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: are you on hoary?
<randabis> yeah xcompmgr is nifty
<LinuxJones> delltony, that's interesting
<auk> yes
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3: Yes.
<lOSTmONK>   qtparted: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3-3) but it is not installable
<lOSTmONK> E: Broken packages
<randabis> I hope XGL takes off...that will rock
<lOSTmONK> ouch
<lOSTmONK> not cool at all
<iapx8088> marcin_ant, the best way is probably to create separate tools to manage the various config files, the way ubuntu applet do.
<randabis> did you apt-get update lOSTmONK?
<lOSTmONK> auk, i have no idea of what u speak
<lOSTmONK> good question
<lOSTmONK> i thought sop
<delltony> i mean this is correct for route is it not?
<delltony> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<randabis> are you using synaptic or command line?
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: does it have composre compiled into xorg by default?
<lOSTmONK> cli
<randabis> Dreamer3, yes, but it isn't enabled by default
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3: You just install libcomposite or some such.
<Dreamer3> randabis: *nods*
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: ah
<lOSTmONK> yeah, i did apt-get update, but still no dice
<randabis> hmm
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: i use x.org, but a dri snapshot, don't think composite is compiled in
<iapx8088> delltony, I miss the point to make a static network. Fear arp poisoining?
<auk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14231&goto=nextoldest   ?
<randabis> qtparted shouldn't be broken...strange
<delltony> no no that would be another issue
<lOSTmONK> i agree
<delltony> the issue at hand is for packet forwarding
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3: Actually, libxcomposite, now that I look.  Yeah, composite is running pretty well for me - even on an i810.
<delltony> as in ftp/torrents things of that nature
<delltony> it hits my router and doesn't know where to send the info for 6881-6889
<iapx8088> Ah I see
<delltony> so right now i'm having to actually login to my router each time i connect
<delltony> and reset the forwarding
<delltony> which i find totally crazy
<iapx8088> can't help you, last time I tried to make a network static with unix everything become unreachable
<delltony> yea thats what i'm getting
<delltony> same exact thing
<iapx8088> as a matter of fact, is it easy to set a static network with windows/
<iapx8088> ?
<delltony> i even sudo ifdown -a and ifup -a 'd it
<delltony> yes really easy
<ubuntu2u> radabis, are you still here... or anyone else
<iapx8088> delltony, no it doesn't work that way, I had to shut down the damn thing down
<delltony> just go there add ip and subnet and the gateway
<ubuntu2u> randabis*
<iapx8088> the whole network.
<lOSTmONK> qtparted:
<lOSTmONK>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt but it is not installable
<DeepSpaceAnt> damn, nvu runs on QT?
<randabis> ubuntu2u, yes
<iapx8088> DeepSpaceAnt, I believe
<lOSTmONK> soafb
<delltony> shut down the whole network as in pull the router and restart?
<DeepSpaceAnt> iapx8088, well damn, dont know if i wanna install qt - was looking for a native gnome gtk app
<iapx8088> DeepSpaceAnt, can understand you, but I don't know if you will find something.
<iapx8088> the mozilla composer?
<ficusplanet> DeepSpaceAnt: No, nvu is run on xul.
<DeepSpaceAnt> hmm?
<DeepSpaceAnt> hmm
<delltony> hmm i'm gonna try it again and see what happens there has to be a reason behind it not working
<delltony> bbl
<ficusplanet> DeepSpaceAnt: The mozilla toolkit.
<DeepSpaceAnt> ficusplanet, i get this error: (i did dpkg -i --force-all) /usr/local/nvu/nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DeepSpaceAnt> what packages do i need then
<hybrid> .nick hybrid^away
<ficusplanet> DeepSpaceAnt: libstdc++
<iapx8088> DeepSpaceAnt, try apt-get -f install
<iapx8088> would remove nvu, in the worst case.
<deadbit> how do i remove grub?
<ubuntu2u> randabis, i have downloaded wine do i now do the command?
<Dreamer3> if i ever had a spare fast PC i might have to try hoary
<randabis> ubuntu2u, installed wine and winesetuptk?
<Dreamer3> are all the packages changing like every day?
<ubuntu2u> not winesetuptk...
<ubuntu2u> what the hell is that
<DeepSpaceAnt> iapx8088, i already have libstdc++5 already installed
<randabis> I told you to install wine and winesetuptk
<ubuntu2u> where do i get winesetuptk?
<delltony_> very interesting it works
<ubuntu2u> do i download it?
<iapx8088> Delltony, how did you make it
<delltony_> not sure what actually changed but oh well o.0
<randabis> you type this... sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<delltony_> i just added it to /etc/network/interfaces
<randabis> that is what you did to install wine right?
<delltony_> and then sudo ifdown-a and ifup-a
<delltony_> and it worked
<delltony_> but i had done that before
<delltony_> however
<randabis> you did sudo apt-get install wine right ubuntu2u?
<delltony_> i think the missing piece was i didn't have route add default gw 192.168.1.1 wlan0 added
<ubuntu2u> randabis, yes i did and it said something.. hold on i will try again
<delltony_> learn something new every day :)
<Dreamer3> anyone, how many megs is hoary changing each day?
<ubuntu2u> randabis it said package wine has no cantidate
<ubuntu2u> no installation cantidate
<bob2> Dreamer3: on the orders of low hundreds of megs
<delltony_> oh and curious to know i'm still a noob but i found something that might be of benifit to other dell laptop users and was wondering if i should post it on the forum or not or if its already been covered
<id_ID> iam, back... :-)
<randabis> ubuntu2u, that means you don't have the universe repository enabled most likely
<Dreamer3> bob2: really, just for the base ssytem?
<delltony_> but you know how you have the fancy keys on most lappies?
<randabis> ubuntu2u, you should use this as a guide...http://ubuntuguide.org
<Dreamer3> bob2: when does it freeze?
<randabis> it has a guide for enabling extra repositories
<delltony_> you can type xev and then get the keycodes and then assign them to lineakd and they work just fine :)
<ubuntu2u> randabis i am just downloading wine right now..
<ubuntu2u> so w/e lol will it still work?
<bob2> Dreamer3: no, for the whole archive
<bob2> Dreamer3: the base isn't even hundreds of megs in total
<delltony_> oh and speaking of wine has anyone been able to make dvdshrink run stable on wine yet?
<randabis> ubuntu2u, I don't recommend doing it that way...you're not experienced enough yet
<Dreamer3> bob2: i guess i mean "default install"
<delltony_> i added the using="winxp" as the forums state and the program loads however
<Dreamer3> bob2: mine was like a CD full compressed and 1.8g decompressed for Warty :)
<delltony_> if you try to open a disk it gives you the good ol asi or whatever it is device not found
<Dreamer3> bob2: so is there a timeline on when hoary will freeze?
<bob2> Dreamer3: it's ~1.2GB unpacked, but all 650MB of compressed .debs gets dropped on the disk as well
<bob2> Dreamer3: yes, on the wiki (and has been since september)
<delltony_> and then you try to shrink and it hangs almost around 60 percent
<Dreamer3> bob2: ok
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, check the release schedule...feature freeze was last week
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i guess i meant archive freeze... when do they freeze updates from main debian
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, it's on the release schedule, don't remember right now
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: ok, guess i better find it then :)
<jdub> Dreamer3: we've already frozen automatic syncs
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<Dreamer3> jdub: thanks
<Dreamer3> gee, why are things so slow
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: it was jan 3rd
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: hmmm, you'd think it wouldnt' be that "unstable" package change wise
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, mdz told me it was last week
<randabis-laptop> they were behind schedule some I think
<mdz> randabis-laptop: no, that was feature freeze
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<mdz> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<randabis-laptop> that's what I thought we were talking about
<randabis-laptop> what "are" we speaking of?
<mdz> <Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i guess i meant archive freeze... when do they freeze updates from main debian
<mdz> ^^ UpstreamVersionFreeze
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<randabis-laptop> but I said feature freeze was last week not archive freeze
<mdz> UpstreamVersionFreeze was delayed one week due to holidays, feature freeze happened on schedule
<randabis-laptop> oh
<randabis-laptop> gotcha now
<randabis-laptop> I understand
<Dreamer3> mdz: yeah, i caught that :)
<Dreamer3> wow, we're getting close... preview freeze in 15 days
<randabis-laptop> yep
<Dreamer3> i might have to give it a spin then
<Dreamer3> no idea what box to use though
<randabis-laptop> I really hope usplash makes it in
<raydogg> does ubuntu have encryption built into the kernel ?
<bob2> yes
<raydogg> for loopback encryption ?
<bob2> why do people like usplash so much?
<bob2> how often are you booting?
<kent> is there som repositories for usplash to try with Hoary?
<randabis-laptop> it's not for me
<ajmitch> bob2: laptops might be booted quite often
<bob2> ajmitch: make mjg59 fix your acpi then!
<Dreamer3> anyone using 2.6.10 with hoary?
<josh__> anyone here know how to install from a shell script
<ajmitch> bob2: I haven't installed ubuntu on the laptop yet ;)
<josh__> ?
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, yes...it is hoary's default kernel
<bob2> josh__: you need to elabroate on what you're trying to do.
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: oh, i meant with warty :)
<randabis-laptop> ah
<Dreamer3> i'm not having any problems with 2.6.8.1, but it was a downgrade when i switched to ubuntu (as were a few other packages) :)
<mlambie> ajmitch: I have found that suspend works quite well with my thinkpad, so I only ever reboot once a week or so.
<randabis-laptop> I have used a 2.6.10 with warty
<randabis-laptop> it was a roll your own kernel though from kernel.org
<bob2> you miss a lot of drivers then
<josh__> bob2: well i downloaded a package....i think, that is suppose to install xqf but i cant get it to work
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: true, but it's in backports now :)
<Dreamer3> did that xfce page ever get up?
<randabis-laptop> heh I was only on warty a couple of days anyway so no biggie
<ajmitch> mlambie: it may come in handy, I'll have to give it a spin
<randabis-laptop> no idea about the xfce page
<randabis-laptop> bob2, I only needed 1, maybe 2 of those drivers in restricted modules..nvidia, and for this laptop ndiswrapper
<DeepSpaceAnt> where are the .desktop files located - i wanna add a icon for Nvu
<salti> <new to ubuntu...I've been reading about installing wine and winesetuptk...so I did it on my system...what did I just install? Just curious.
<id_ID> everybody, iam gtg >:D< c u all... :D
<randabis-laptop> salti, you installed an application that allows you to run some windows programs in linux
<salti> cool. thanks.
<josh__> lol
<randabis-laptop> winesetuptk is a setup tool for wine
<salti> I ran winesetuptk first, is that okay
<josh__> bob2: any luck whith xqf?
<randabis-laptop> yes, you are supposed to run winesetuptk first
<salti> again, cool.
<randabis-laptop> then you just type wine nameofapp.exe
<randabis-laptop> and pray it works
<salti> lol
<salti> thanks, randabis-laptop!
<chillywilly> oo-boon-too
<randabis-laptop> no problem
<chillywilly> I love oo-boon-too
<ajmitch> oh, hello chillywilly
<chillywilly> hi ajmitch :)
<randabis-laptop> I think I like gentoo better overall
<chillywilly> no way
<chillywilly> don't have the time for that
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu will definitely stay on this laptop though
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: yeah, it won over on mine
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: just feels faster (a mystery) and still no prelinking
<chi__> trying to update the kernel on a fresh ubuntu install, and apt-get install kernel isnt giving me a list of what's available...am i missing somehitng here?
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, I know why....ubuntu uses LDFLAGS on the base programs
<chillywilly> is ubuntu optimized for 686?
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: yeah, i read that on gentoo
<randabis-laptop> it's another form of prelinking that is safer than regular
<jdub> chillywilly: built with 486 instructions, tuned for p4
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: they were talking about some other optimization they should look at
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<jdub> randabis-laptop: it's not prelinking, it's linker optimisation
<randabis-laptop> jdub, yeah, my bad
<randabis-laptop> -wl, -O1 I think
<hybrid> is skype in the repos?
<Dreamer3> jdub: does that just filter out extra symbols that never needed to be linked anyways?
<randabis-laptop> no
<randabis-laptop> @skype
<jdub> Dreamer3: it optimises the linker tables
<hybrid> ok
<ubuntu2u> whenever i try to to install something it says(like sudo apt-get install xine-ui) it says couldn't find package xine-ui
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help?
<randabis-laptop> http://ubuntuguide.org
* chillywilly installs the latest firefox snapshot
<randabis-laptop> check your repositories
<hybrid> try apt-cache search xine0-ui to make sure it is there
<randabis-laptop> chillywilly, nighties are fun :p
<randabis-laptop> nightlies even
<Dreamer3> jdub: ah, well that 100% explains it for me ;-)
<chi__> i dont see this mentioned in the wiki or in the guides...i'm trying to update the kernel on a fresh ubuntu install, and apt-get install kernel isnt giving me a list of what's available...?
<randabis-laptop> here's something fun...ldflags and prelinking...lol
<jdub> chi__: apt-cache search linux-image
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: prelinking should work fine
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: but based on my understanding it won't really be faster than non-ubunut prelinking?
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: not sure the extra ldflags help once you prelink it all?
<chi__> jdub: ty very much...though i see only 2.6.8.1...i thought 2.6.10.x was out and stable?
<randabis-laptop> they do in my experience...things load quicker after I added those flags and recompiled world
<randabis-laptop> I had prelinked previously
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: recompiling world? with ubuntu?
<jdub> chi__: you're using warty, which has a single supported kernel
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, no I meant gentoo :p
<jdub> chi__: we have 2.6.10 in hoary (and 2.6.11, but that's regarded as experimental at this stage)
<randabis-laptop> I don't know if you can set custom compiler flags in ubuntu
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: ah :)
<tha_gm> anyone install linux over a external firewire drive? (i'm on a mac by the way)
<chi__> jdub: i didnt undertand that was part of the one release every 6 months, thanks
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i didn't think you could "compile world" in ubuntu is why i asked :)
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<randabis-laptop> well ubuntu's base already uses those flags
<chi__> jdub: thanks for the heads up, have a good night
<randabis-laptop> so it would be moot to recompile them
<randabis-laptop> unless you started playing with cflags
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: yeah, i know :)
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i did the cflags thing back in the gentoo day
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: think i finally settled on -Os actually
<randabis-laptop> I have some fun ones :p
<randabis-laptop> I use -O2
<ubuntu2u> hey tritium
<jdub> guys, this is entirely off-topic
<sgteich> how do you change the display resolution to 1600X1280 ?
<randabis-laptop> we'll leave it at that then
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<lOSTmONK> ewwwww
<lOSTmONK> soab
<randabis-laptop> It was semi-related because we were talking about what makes ubuntu fast without prelinking
<lOSTmONK> i killed it
<ubuntu2u> tritium hows it going :D
<lOSTmONK> i have no gnome panel now
<lOSTmONK> :/
<Dreamer3> jdub: you can compile software with ubuntu :)
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<Dreamer3> jdub: can't you? ;-)
<tritium> ubuntu2u, hey there
<tritium> I'm doing well, how are you?
<lOSTmONK> also, how do i add another boot to the grub
<randabis-laptop> lOSTmONK, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lOSTmONK> arg
<LinuxJones> Night all !!
<MSG43> hi
<MSG43>  i need help
<png> sry. i ve installed mplayer but its fonts are too small.. (same problem in xmms) ?
<MSG43> trying to configure ndiswrapper were can I post my install log?
<hybrid> does anyone in hoary have gmailfs workin
<randabis-laptop> MSG43, www.pastebin.com
<lOSTmONK> hrm
<png> hybrid, i can see gmailfs version 0.3-2 apt-cache
<MSG43> http://www.pastebin.com/241924
<MSG43> this is my install log
<MSG43> I always get errors and ndiswrapper won't intsall please help
<lOSTmONK> has anyone done an edit of the grub.lst?
<lOSTmONK> specially since by default it never comes up?
<HrdwrBoB> MSG43: you don't need to compile ndiswrapper
<HrdwrBoB> the module is in linux-restricted-modules
<HrdwrBoB> the tools are in ndiswrapper-tools
<MSG43> drdwrbob: what do you mean? What do I do to install my windows dirver?
<MSG43> like what command?
<lOSTmONK> .j #linuxtalk
<hybrid> png yea but i cant get the othr packages working
<ubuntu2u> tritium, maybe you can help me with a question
<HrdwrBoB> MSG43: use ndswrapper -i file.inf
<HrdwrBoB> MSG43: you don't need to compile anything
<MSG43> hrdwrbob: when I type ndiswrapper or sudo ndiswrapper I get error command not found
<HrdwrBoB> so run sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<MSG43> I can't do that
<MSG43> I have no internet
<sgteich> is there way to add a screen resolution to the system configuration - screen resolution setting?
<MSG43> I need to compile it as far as I know
<ubuntu2u> tritium, whenever i try and install something through the ubuntu guide. it says couldn't find package *****(*****being the thing i want to install)
<HrdwrBoB> MSG43: it's on the CD
<ubuntu2u> or does anyone else know?
<MSG43> so I search ndiswrapper on the cd and install it
<lOSTmONK> omg this is nuts
<lOSTmONK> wtf is going on
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> lOSTmONK: ?
<MSG43> I wish someone her would have told me that earily
<MSG43> bye gonna try
<lOSTmONK> trying to edit the grub
<randabis> back
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu2u: do you have your sources.list setup correctly (settings->repositorie sin synaptic
<randabis> had to kill xserver so I'm in irssi
<HrdwrBoB> randabis: many people use irssi even when they run X :)
<randabis> yeah I realize that
<tritium> ubuntu2u, can you be a little more specific?
<tritium> ubuntu2u, do you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list
<|QuaD|> anyone know of a way to edit OOo writer files in cli?
<randabis> naim is nifty too hehe
<ubuntu2u> tritium/hrdwrbob, ummmm i havn't configured that how would i do that? and bob where is setting?
<tritium> ubuntu2u, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<randabis> ubuntu2u: remember when I told you to go to http://ubuntuguide.org? you should have gone there
<randabis> it explains this process
<tritium> ubuntu2u, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ubuntu2u> randabi, i di go there....
<randabis> then what is the problem?
<ubuntu2u> tritium ok i am there hold on a sec
<randabis> question, can you join multiple channels in irssi? I haven't used this much :p
<lOSTmONK> what do i do to get the grub menu to come up on ubuntu?
<randabis> lOSTmONK: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MobyTurbo> lOSTmONK, press ESC while booting
<randabis> or that also
<randabis> default timeout is 3 seconds
<lOSTmONK> i just edited the menu.lst
<lOSTmONK> what part do i edit for it to show up?
<sgteich> hello?
<tritium> lOSTmONK, always run update-grub after editing it
<randabis> there is an option in menu.lst to force it to show the menu
<lOSTmONK> well, half the damn file is commented out
<tritium> lOSTmONK, comment out "hiddenmenu"
<randabis> comment out hiddenmenu to force
<randabis> damn
<randabis> :p
<randabis> half of the file is commented because it is showing n00bs how to configure it... :p
<sgteich> is this thing working?
<randabis> yes
<lOSTmONK> found it
<randabis> we can see your text
<randabis> ah
<lOSTmONK> yeah i noticed that rqandabis, after i looked from getting the new entry
<randabis> I figured it out :p
<tritium> sgteich, that thing is working
<lOSTmONK> yeah, i was juts rechecking my entry at the saem time
<sgteich> thanks
<randabis> ALT + number to change channels :p
<lOSTmONK> and i increased the timeout
<Dreamer3> randabis: what chat program?
<lOSTmONK> 3 seconds is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too fast
<randabis> Dreamer3: irssi
<lOSTmONK> soime cli irc
<png> sry. i ve installed mplayer but its fonts are too small.. (same problem in xmms) ?
<lOSTmONK> prolly irssi
* Dreamer3 high 5's randabis 
<randabis> I'm not in X atm
<Dreamer3> randabis: the only thing worth typing into :)
<lOSTmONK> :P
<Dreamer3> randabis: oh
<Dreamer3> randabis: you a x-chat junkie really?
<lOSTmONK> Dreamer3, depends
<randabis> yes :p
<hybrid> irssi rules
<lOSTmONK> i have 15 channels to be in for a game i play
<duckdown> I'm seriously getting friggin so fed up with 2.6.10.. Does this even make sense.. I'm using the stock 2.6.10 kernel that comes with ubuntu amd64, so just because I'm having so much trouble I copy the exact /boot/config file to /usr/src/linux-2.6.10/.config so everything is the EXACT same, and I'm still getting god damn kernel panic trying to mount unknown volume(0,0)
<lOSTmONK> irssi is a pain with that
<Dreamer3> lOSTmONK: i can do 15 channels with irssi :)
<Dreamer3> lOSTmONK: i have before... as long as you save them in locations you know :)
<lOSTmONK> Dreamer3, im sure i could, but i cant coordinate 20 people making attacks in a warchat with it
<tritium> duckdown, are you using the ubuntu sources?
<duckdown> tritium: yes
<lOSTmONK> be a royal pain
<hybrid> Dreamer3 : what do u hit to get to say window 12
<lOSTmONK> better than epic though
<lOSTmONK> epic was really bad
<duckdown> i know it has something to do with initrd
<duckdown> it boots fine because all of the other kernels use initrd
<duckdown> I don't know how the hell to make one though
<HrdwrBoB> so does 2.6.10
<lOSTmONK> ok people
<lOSTmONK> time to boot to my slack
<tritium> duckdown, you're using kernel-package?
<randabis> duckdown: mkinitrd
<HrdwrBoB> the default ubuntu setup has an initrd
<lOSTmONK> :P
<duckdown> tritium: Yes, I've tried plain make also
<Dreamer3> hybrid: alt-e? i think? don't have 12 windows open now... and you have to tell gnome-terminal not to intercept that keystroke
<duckdown> randabis: I wish i knew how
<randabis> duckdown: mkinitrd initrd-kernel.img /path/to/kernel/modules
<Dreamer3> hybrid: or alt-w
<randabis> done
<hybrid> o ic
<duckdown> hold on, let me try that
<duckdown> i'm losing my mind
<sgteich> have a good nite - thanks for the help
<nomasteryoda> what a nice signoff line... yuk
<hybrid> lol
<duckdown> randabis: what's the proper path though
<nomasteryoda> hybrid: what's up?
<snowblink> nomasteryoda: Jay and Silent Bob reference I think.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<tritium> I like seb128's sign off.  He like's core dumps :)
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Agrajag> The internet is a place for people to get together and share pornography and complain about movies.
<hybrid> nomateryoda :ntm u?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<randabis> duckdown: depends on your kernel /lib/modules/kernelnumber usually
<nomasteryoda> watching 24
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : any good
<nomasteryoda> yes... pretty good ... installing Damnsmall on a 2gb hd
<randabis> so if you are using kernel 2.6.10, mkinitrd initrd-2.6.10.img /lib/modules/2.6.10
<randabis> as an example
<hybrid> i am gonna put dsl on my ngage so i will have a usb copy of linux everyware
<nomasteryoda> 0.9.3 is good
<duckdown> yeah wrong syntax
<nomasteryoda> very fast
<duckdown> i'm reading the man pagwe
<randabis> you'll need to put the initrd it makes into /boot
<skreet> Anyone here familiar with Apache?
<nomasteryoda> using on my LCD screen picture viewers
<duckdown> yeah and add it to menu.lst
<randabis> yep
<duckdown> like the rest of my entries
<hybrid> kool
<duckdown> the syntax is different
<skreet> Apache seems to be ignoring my DocumentRoot directive and defaulting to /var/www -- also it will not default to /var/www/index.html unless i specify /index.html when opening the site.. any ideas?
<duckdown> it looks like its   mkinitrd -r /lib/modules/kernel# -o initrd.img
<Zugot> how come gnome under vmware running on windows xp feels faster than windows xp itself
<Zugot> that is crazy
<duckdown> is that correct
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : dsl is awesome for lite weight/wait but still good peromance
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> i have used it on a 32mb P166mhz system
<tritium> battery low...time to go
<nomasteryoda> added another chip and have it at 64mb
<delltony_> Zugot: i have noticed that too haha
<delltony_> i'm running the same thing
<nomasteryoda> cool
<snowblink> skreet: DocumentRoot!=DirectoryIndex
<skreet> snowblink: two different issues.
<skreet> 1) Is not honoring my DocumentRoot directive.
<skreet> 2) Is not going to index.html by default.
<skreet> :D
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : i am thinkin about puttin it on my sis comp with xp that has 64 mb aand like 900mhz
<nomasteryoda> cool
<hybrid> i gotta c if her usb wireless will work
<lOSTmONK> man, grub sux
<nomasteryoda> ndiswrapper for sure
<duckdown> it sucks for SATA drives
<skreet> Why?
<hybrid> it is a dlink
<duckdown> i gotta dual boot by using bios to choose to boot either IDE or SATA first
<duckdown> ide being linux sata being xp
<nomasteryoda> hybrid: that might be a good thing.. .might be atheros
<hybrid> :)
<hybrid> so you think it would work
<nomasteryoda> certainly is a good chance
<nomasteryoda> i would boot using latest version to see
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> she needs it cuz the xp is in special boot b/c of "unfixable" spyware
<nomasteryoda> i downloaded it via bittorrent and had it in like 1.2 min
<hybrid> i say it is a virus M$ cant handle
<hybrid> kool
<nomasteryoda> burned it in 2
<hybrid> kool
<nomasteryoda> it works well on the usb keys too
<nomasteryoda> lol
<hybrid> i never used the burner on this notebook
<hybrid> lol
<marcin_ant> skreet: maybe you have syntax error in config file
<duckdown> ack.. does anybody know the mkinitrd syntax?
<nomasteryoda> yea, i know too many winders users who are just spyware magnets
<hybrid> i dont like the new synaptic
<duckdown> I don't know how to specify what dir to use
<skreet> marcin_ant: I hope not.. is there any errlog that would tell me that.
<marcin_ant> skreet: btw I got a question about apache
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : sure are. did u see ppl are goin after mozilla now
<marcin_ant> skreet: what is mem usage (virt) of your apache?
<hybrid> o_O
<skreet> My DirectoryIndex line includes a bunch of extensions yet the error log is saying cannot find "index.php" like I didnt mention any other options
<skreet> Havent gotten that far yet, how do I tell?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> and now the Antispyware from ms
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<hybrid> yea
<hybrid> lol they r makin a av too
<marcin_ant> skreet: but you got it up and running right?
<hybrid> but if spyware ever gets bad for linux o_O i always got lynx and elinks
<hybrid> ;)
<hybrid> viva la cli
<hybrid> lol
<nomasteryoda> lol yea
<tweek_> hello, i was just trying to ./configure xine media player, and got this funny error o.0
<tweek_> configure: error: conditional "HAVE_XV" was never defined.
<tweek_> Usually this means the macro was only invoked conditionally.
<tweek_> does anyone know what that means?
<Agrajag> why are you trying to build it?
<tweek_> so i can play music and videos
<duckdown> Can somebody help me with mkinitrd syntax?? I need to make an initrd image or else Im getting kernel panics
<eyequeue> some people seem allergic to apt-get
<randabis> tweek_: it's already in ubuntu
<Agrajag> tweek_: just install it with apt
<tweek_> apt-get wont work
<eyequeue> tweek_:  go to the urls in the /topic
<Agrajag> tweek_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/
<hybrid> tweek tried synaptic search?
<Agrajag> enable universe, then install it
<tweek_> whats universe?
<randabis> I recommend totem-xine
<tweek_> thats what im trying to do
<hybrid> tweek_ where all the packages r at
<randabis> tweek_: an official ubuntu repository containing thousands of unsupported packages
<|QuaD|> ok... so i am all set to write documentation... what should i document????
<randabis> that is universe
<Agrajag> tweek_: read the link I pasted
<Agrajag> tweek_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/
<duckdown> |QuaD|: How to use MKINITRD
<|QuaD|> duckdown: thats above my head :)
<duckdown> @#$
<tweek_> lol, ive done that,
<tweek_> :)
<duckdown> help pls
<duckdown> the guy who told me how to use it left suddenly
<hybrid> |QuaD| document how to use universe and what it is a great faq
<hybrid> :P
<|QuaD|> what is a gret faq?
<tweek_> it always asks me for dependecies
<|QuaD|> isn't the how to use universe already in the wiki?
<hybrid> |QuaD| what is universe and how do i use it
<|QuaD|> hybrid: i can write that... isn't it already in the wiki though?
<hybrid> idk?
<snowblink> duckdown: mkinitrd -o /boot/yourkernelversion.img
<randabis> duckdown: man page didn't help?
<duckdown> snowblink: someone said i have to specify the /lib/modules/kernel#
<randabis> yes
<randabis> you do
<duckdown> randabis: no.. there is no option i can see to specify the lib
<duckdown> i see the -o image.img
<randabis> mkinitrd -o /boot/image.img /lib/modules/2.6.10
<randabis> that should work
<|QuaD|> hybrid: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<kent> Agrajag, why not add that page to the SynapticHowto? seems odd to have to pages about how to use synaptic and howto add universe..
<duckdown> hrmm
<hybrid> oo ok
<tweek_> now a dumb question how do i start totem-xine o.0
<duckdown> ill try that, hango n
<randabis> tweek_: just run totem from the multimedia menu
<Agrajag> kent: Go ahead and do it, I don't have a wiki account
<tweek_> ok.
<snowblink> duckdown: have you done make modules_install?
<duckdown> snowblink: yes
<|QuaD|> tweek_: just type totem :)
<duckdown> but the kernel panics upon bootup.. and the other two dont that use an initrd
<tweek_> will that start xine totem,because totem alone wont play my media
<duckdown> and i copied the config file from one of those (which use initrd)
<shad0w1e> what's with everyone saying you can't put KDE on ubuntu?? I did it, and quite easily!!!!
<hybrid> lol
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: it has come a long way in the past couple of days
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  who said you can't?
<NetwrkMonkey> Later Folks, time to relax..
<snowblink> duckdown: have you updated your menu.lst?
<kent> Agrajag, i dont have the time. I should be sleeping now :(  But both pages are great! No mention of a terminal, i just hate it when beginners are asked to open a terminal to run some magic commands :(
<tweek_> i tried,i know its possible but its above my head
<|QuaD|> i wouldn't mind seeing some kubuntu screenshots
<duckdown> snowblink: yes
<shad0w1e> it is SIMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hybrid> |QuaD| kde sux
<shad0w1e> as simple as going into synaptic package manager and checking it off
<Agrajag> beginners _SHOULD_ use bash.
<duckdown> kde blows
<randabis> duckdown: make the initrd, then make sure to add the new initrd below the kernel line of your new kernel
<jdub> guys, please don't get caught up in desktop arguments
<shad0w1e> why does everyone hate kde so much?
<jdub> hybrid, duckdown: that's unnecessary
<|QuaD|> hybrid, duckdown: please don't start a desktop war
<duckdown> randabis: i'm about to try that line you told me now
<duckdown> jdub: sorry
<jdub> shad0w1e: leave it alone please
<|QuaD|> damn it... jdub beat me to it
<shad0w1e> sure thing
<shad0w1e> I think they're both good
<randabis> I don't hate kde, but it is not practical for me to use
<hybrid> :P
<monk_> wheeeeeeeeeee
<duckdown> i just love fluxbox
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: everyone has perferences... i like bmw's but my best friend thinks audi's are 10x nicer
<tweek_> sweeet xine-totem is cool
<hybrid> * wonders why Gnome is sooo better*
<hybrid> jp
<shad0w1e> KDE runs faster and is stashed with more apps. GNOME is slower and more empty
<jdub> guys
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  relax, ubuntu is gnome-centric by design, so you'll find it attracts those with such opinions, don't take it personally
<jdub> far out
<monk_> flux is great
<duckdown> monk_: oh ya :D
<kent> Agrajag, why should they use bash? I dont think my brother will be any happier if i tell him to use the terminal to do stuff that as easy can be done in Gnome :(
<jdub> shad0w1e, hybrid: leave it out please
<randabis> tweek_: you'll probably wanna get some codecs for it
<shad0w1e> sure thing, this is my first distro I'm trying out, other than my old red hat 6.2
<randabis> which desktop environment is best is off-topic
<monk_> only issues is idesk and fbbac suk
<Agrajag> kent: if it can be done in gnome, then do it in gnome.
<Agrajag> whatever.
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  okay, now you're starting to sound like you're baiting them, which is no better than if it's the other direction.  please think on that a bit
<|QuaD|> bring the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Agrajag> but the shell is a lot more powerful.
<tweek_> wel its already pklaying all my media disc's :)
<|QuaD|> if you want to talk about the different wm
<jdub> eyequeue: leave it alone please
<tweek_> my typeing is horrible
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  yes you can install it easily, that part was cool :)
<shad0w1e> w/e I'm new to them both. I don't HAVE an opionion. KDE plays nicer with my old p2 266 with 192 ram though
<png> lol, is say there is no compiler:( is there a general pack for it.
<eyequeue> png:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: can't you understand stop
<png> thanks
<hybrid> shad0w1e try xfce or flux there are tiny
<DeepSpaceAnt> guys im getting this error (im running a script) Can't locate LWP/UserAgent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./launch.pl line 5.
<DeepSpaceAnt>  whats the library i have to apt-get again? someing like a web or http library
<duckdown> fluxbox <3
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: talk in #ubuntu-offtopic... i would love to continue the debate
<hybrid> *makes a suggestion dont flame me
<mebaran151> hey
<shad0w1e> OK! question: does synaptic always find the lates versions?
<mebaran151> mplayer keeps complaining I dont have SSE
<mebaran151> yet I know the Athlon64 does
<mebaran151> how do I make it go happen
<randabis> haha
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: the latest version in the repos
<mebaran151> shad0w1e, it does it automagically
<duckdown> randabis: this is insane.. i did mkinitrd -o initrd-test.img /lib/modules/kernel#/
<shad0w1e> it's still pickign up on firefox beta. I had to get 1.0 myself. any reason?
<duckdown> randabis: and it doesn't even output a initrd-test.img file#@$
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  because 1.0 isn't in warty, it's in warty-backports or hoary
<Hymie> http://forums.undergroundhiphop.com/readpost.asp?Forum=GenDiscussion&Whichpage=2&Whichpage2=1&QuestionID=1445698
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: you using warty/
<shad0w1e> yes
<shad0w1e> but shouldn't it look for latest packages?
<|QuaD|> thats why
<mebaran151> anybody know about SSE
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  latest as of october
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: the latest packeges in the repo
<shad0w1e> warty is discontiuned ???
<|QuaD|> no... it is stable
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  later than that, you would need to have it look in warty-backports or hoary
<shad0w1e> I'm just looking for practicality
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: the version in warty is uber stable
<shad0w1e> should I change my file to include those servers?
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: you can upgrade now
<shad0w1e> yes but when I hit CTRL-F it opens a dialogue...
<shad0w1e> heh heh
<OrangeSlice> evenin' folks
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  "this works, and works well together, let's bundle it together and release it"  <-- in ubuntu that happens every six months, the last was in october, the next is in april
<shad0w1e> oh I see. so basically if I want anything newer than what was "designed for warty" I gotta get it myself
<|QuaD|> shad0w1e: no, you gotta use some "unstable" versions
<|QuaD|> like hoary
<|QuaD|> though hoary is stable currently
<|QuaD|> imho
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  no, for the third time, those things are in warty-backports or hoary
<shad0w1e> yes but i dont want a beta operating system
<tweek_> now the only thing on my to-do list is to get wine :)
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  look here perhaps: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<shad0w1e> wine is MAD SIMPLE to put in
<shad0w1e> eyequeue: thanks
<tweek_> i did what the guide said
<tweek_> but wine packedge was missing
<duckdown> Can somebody PLEASE tell me the syntax for mkinitrd... mkinitrd -o file.img /lib/modules/2.6.10#/ is not outputting any file
<farruinn> shad0w1e: note that backports have caused some people problems when upgrading from warty to hoary
<shad0w1e> ah
<shad0w1e> so maybe I'll just leave things as they are. I put in firefox 1.0 by itself, it seems to work, leave it....
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  i'm not recommending you use either backports or hoary, just pointing out a source where you can gain some understanding before making a secision yourself
<tweek_> totem has decent soudn quality
<tweek_> sound
<shad0w1e> the only thing i CANT seem to figure out is getting my goddamn fglrx working
<snowblink> farruinn: even if they remove the backports first?
<shad0w1e> I've tried EVERYTHING
<farruinn> snowblink: that's the key, the backports must be removed first
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  ubuntuforms (without the backports part on the front) has had some conversations about that recently.  you're not alone
<poningru> hi trying to install the latest openoffice
<randabis> duckdown: try what I told you in ubuntu-offtopic
<eyequeue> forUms
<duckdown> randabis: you didn't tell me what directory to try from
<randabis> it doesn't matter what directory
<poningru> nm
<shad0w1e> oh now I get it. Ubuntu doesn't let newer releases "in"
<randabis> but you could be in /boot if you want
<shad0w1e> well thanks a LOT guys !!!
<randabis> mkinitrd -o test.img 2.6.10 "should" work
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  every six months, a compilation of what worked best together is released
<tweek_> woot i can listen to my old LoA songs and vids :)
<duckdown> nope
<duckdown> randabis: it does stuff on the HD like its gonna work
<marcin_ant> ehh it's 4:30 am here and I'm still working
<duckdown> and completes without error
<duckdown> but no file
<randabis> that is weird
<marcin_ant> fundamental question folks - how to make money with ubuntu.... ?
<randabis> I've never had that happen before
<wasabi> Does anybody know the status of LVM and EVMS in Ubuntu PowerPC?
<OrangeSlice> well, I've got a question.  is there a console application to grab the contents of a plain text document and stick it in gnome's clipboard?
<wasabi> Like, why it looks disabled (is it?)
<jdub> marcin_ant: you, or canonical?
<paulproteus> OrangeSlice: xclip or something like it.
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  one option, be a coder, and use ubuntu to do your coding on, another, same but s/coder/sysadmin/, another ... you get the idea
<marcin_ant> jdub: me of course :)
<OrangeSlice> xclip is using the X clipboard, which many applications don't seem to read from
<paulproteus> OrangeSlice: You can usually middle-click to paste.
<paulproteus> But, I do see your problem, and don't know of a good solution for you.
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  one could even be an author and use ubuntu for the writing, heh
<OrangeSlice> gah
<tha_gamemaster> can anyone assist me with the ppc version?
<jdub> marcin_ant: sell yourself. consulting services.
<paulproteus> tha_gamemaster: Well, I'm running Ubuntu on ppc.
<paulproteus> Do you have a question?
<mebaran151> My nvidia modules wont load
<mebaran151> because it says that the module is invalid
<tha_gamemaster> yes i do paulproteus , my problem is during the modprobe of the install, it hangs
<tweek_> why isnt wine in the place they tole me to find it :(
<mebaran151> invalid format
<OrangeSlice> I've written a simple shell script to grab xmms-infopipe output, pipe it through grep and sed into a readable format, but now I need to stick that in the clipboard
<tha_gamemaster> probing ide adapters
<mebaran151> it tells me
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  basically it all boils back down to "what are you good at?"
<hybrid> the_gamemaster i am on ppc
<mebaran151> when I force it, it works like a charm
<mebaran151> but I would like to know why it wont load automagically anymore
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I can use any operating system for coding..
<OrangeSlice> I have it set up to use xclip, but several applications (ex. firefox) won't paste it
<nomasteryoda> hybrid: cool
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  basically
<mebaran151> and how do I add the force option to my initrc
<mebaran151> I mean
<tha_gamemaster> i  tried manually modprobing the one that hangs, and it worked, but it just went to the next module and hung there
<mebaran151> the modules set up file
<paulproteus> OrangeSlice: You can middle-click in the Firefox window (e.g., the address bar, the google bar) for the X Current Selection to be pasted.
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  did i misunderstand your question?
<paulproteus> Not great, I know.
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : ?
<paulproteus> OrangeSlice: Look into xcutsel.
<paulproteus> You might like it.
<hybrid> the_gamemaster meet me in ubuntu-ppc
<tha_gamemaster> any ideas paulproteus , hybrid ?
<OrangeSlice> I also need to paste into DC++, which I'm running with Wine
<tha_gamemaster> k hybrid
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  ubuntu is not likely to issue you a paycheck, it's likely to be a tool you use while getting one from someone else
<OrangeSlice> which won't read the x clipboard :p
<paulproteus> OrangeSlice: Please look into xcutsel.
<OrangeSlice> I will
<marcin_ant> jdub: it is very hard to get money from services like this in my country :(
<OrangeSlice> thank you
<AlphaXero> is there a way to set shadows on icons in gnome?
<paulproteus> My motto is, "Thank me when it works."
<paulproteus> :)
<marcin_ant> jdub: I wonder if there is a way to work "remotely"...
<AlphaXero> like in nautilus i'd like shadows on my files
<mebaran151> heh
<mebaran151> who do I tell to recompile the restricted modules
<mebaran151> on AMD64
<mebaran151> they are out of sync it looks like
<mebaran151> I had to force load
<mebaran151> which works
<DeepSpaceAnt> where do i add the mplayer plugins i downloaded ? Which directory
<tweek_> im on a amd64
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: yes but ubuntu is a part of IT market
<mebaran151> but they are compiled against 2.6.10.3 on my machine
<mebaran151> and the latest that just got installed is 2.6.10.4
<duckdown> wtf man.. this is retarded.. I copied the EXACT /boot/config file to my /usr/src/2.6.10/.config, built the kernel EXACTLY the same, even included a initrd like the working entries in GRUB, but frigging still right after selecting the kernel, it does the AUDIT line, then KERNEL PANIC - NOT SYNCING: VFS: Unable to mount unknown root device(0,0)
<mebaran151> kernel image that is
<tha_gamemaster> paulproteus, i have taht same motto!
<tweek_> brb im going to try and get wine
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: so it's not just tool
<paulproteus> duckdown: make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<paulproteus> --initrd is key.
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: it's also a product
<paulproteus> tha_gamemaster: Good; it's a good motto, I think. :)
<paulproteus> Makes sure people get helped.
<duckdown> this is severely pissing me off
<duckdown> ill try that.. hold on
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  or rather "knowledge of it" is?  as in, you could admin my ubuntu for me, if i wanted? (ssh is great for that, btw)
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, ppc is what you are using?
<nomasteryoda> sry about this
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: right
<nomasteryoda> that
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: so maybe I should ask "how to make money on my knowledge of ubuntu?"
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : yup
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  who would feel that knowledge is valuable to them? how do you reach them about it?
<tibbetts> Is there a place to look on the web to find out what version of a given package is in which release of ubuntu?
<wasabi> Oh my. Looks like I'm going to have to patch my Ubuntu kernel.
<housetier> tibbetts, something like http://packages.debian.org/ for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> tibbetts:  the Packages files on archive.ubuntu.com ?
<tibbetts> Exactly
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: the sad truth is that in my country "linux market" is almost doesn't exist
<duckdown> paulproteus: it's telling me i have to apply some cramfs patch
<duckdown> if i use --initrd
<paulproteus> duckdown: Oh.
<paulproteus> Not anymore.
<paulproteus> That
<|QuaD|> hybrid: i was about to respond to your comment!
<paulproteus> 's an old message.
<|QuaD|> and you left
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I could be something like sysadmin in some ISP
<paulproteus> And you shouldn't worry about it.
<hybrid> oo brb
<|QuaD|> lol
<paulproteus> I make kernels this way all the time, so trust me. :)
<duckdown> hopefully
<tibbetts> I suppose I could read the Packages files directly, but that is a lot of work. I was hoping for a nice web ui of some sort.
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  another sad truth is that international consulting is probably a great deal harder than intranational
<farruinn> tibbetts: you could browse around in pool
<duckdown> cause this is driving me insane.. ive recompiled all day, and now im using the EXACT /boot/config file off the /boot/image im using fine right now
<mebaran151> hey
<duckdown> and its still panicing
<mebaran151> I have an interesting little programming problem
<paulproteus> tibbetts: Google ubuntu packages
<paulproteus> You get http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<mebaran151> I would like to know
<mebaran151> the easiest way
<mebaran151> to take a plain text file
<mebaran151> and change every letter to one after it
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  here, payment and taxation are big hassles, there you may have other barriers
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: but it is very hard to get enough money from these services
<mebaran151> like A=B, B=C, C=D, Z=A
<hybrid> maybe a simple encryption
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> what tool would I use
<mebaran151> it is exactly that
<hybrid> idk
<farruinn> mebaran151: google perl
<mebaran151> a really simple encryption
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: believe me that payment is not a problem
<tibbetts> paulproteus: Thanks, sorry for my igooglacy.
<mebaran151> not mawk
<mebaran151> ?
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  many companies selling physical objects refuse to sell internationally due to the extra hassles
<mebaran151> farruinn, nothing quicker than having to write a perl script
<mebaran151> nutsoid
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I mean in another countries
<DeepSpaceAnt> anyone know how to get totem to play mms: files?
<mebaran151> what is mms
<DeepSpaceAnt> microsft media server
<DeepSpaceAnt> streaming files
<mebaran151> good luck
<DeepSpaceAnt> (ie: yahoo launch)
<poningru> hey guys does java come preinstalled with ubuntu?
<mebaran151> MS dont like Linux
<mebaran151> heheh
<DeepSpaceAnt> nah  had it wokring b4
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  if you do manage to find a creative solution to this, let me know
<mebaran151> mplayer might though
<poningru> a runtime enviroment?
<Agrajag> poningru: no
<farruinn> poningru: there are directions on ubuntuguide.org
<eyequeue> poningru:  no, but it's mentioned how to do so in the faq i believe
<poningru> ah thnx guys
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I think that payments in any country are better than in my country :(
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  i've lived in small towns where i had similar feelings
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: well sure - maybe in Ukraine, Russia or something like this payments are even worst
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: but when I see for example prices like http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/paidsupport
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey where do i add the mplayer coders i just downloaded? which dir?
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: then I wonder where should I move to get simmilar earnings
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: well and I don't live in small town, unfortunately
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=38 do you think you could offer poland-specific support?
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: sure - but...
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I just cannot see market in Poland
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  i don't know if relocation is an option (or desirable) for you.  is there perhaps a consultant in your area doing what you want to do, that you could buy luinch, in exchange for discussion about this?
<eyequeue> they would know the local situation better than i and probably better than you
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: you know the problem with linux is that people here thinks that it's free
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: free and free of charge
<eyequeue> nod
<randabis> well, it is free
<randabis> just support isn't free
<randabis> official support that is
<eyequeue> there's a labour cost, the hours we each put into learning what we know.  they're basically paying us to know for them
<tjs> my brand new dell inspiron 9200 just arrived an hour ago, I pulled out my trusty warty CD and went to overwrite windows.. badness, cd was scratched, it installed but blew up on openoffice.org-bin. I configured my network, added hoary lines and did apt-get dist-upgrade hoary.. now I get The package openoffice.org-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<tjs> I cant apt-get remove it
<marcin_ant> randabis: sure
<tjs> I dont care about fixing it, I just want to update to hoary, then Ill install OOo later
<marcin_ant> randabis: but it is very hard to speak with people about money for free product :)
<tjs> how can I get past this error?
<randabis> marcin_ant: understood, but if they want help they must realize support does not come cheap
<paulproteus> tjs: If you believe you can remove it, use a force option to apt-get.
<eyequeue> that''s true whether we code, sysadmin, or whatever
<tjs> ah
<marcin_ant> randabis: and another thing is that when they hear that "your" product is free then they think that your job is also almost free - or just cheap
<tjs> cheers
<paulproteus> tjs: Best of luck.
<marcin_ant> randabis: while in fact linux is not easy to maintain
<marcin_ant> randabis: and I sometimes can agree that total cost of ownership could be high
<marcin_ant> randabis: and real problem is that linux is not popular in my country
<randabis> linux not easy to maintain...I dunno about that
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  how much will it cost $large_company when their apache is taken over for one week by script kiddies?
<viper12> absolute brain fart over here.......when pressing 'prtscr' to capture image........does it go to 'clipboard' or get saved somewhere?
<paulproteus> marcin_ant: The Linux servers I admin are very easy to maintain.  But we'll have that flamewar somewhere else, I suppose.
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  you are cheap, if your services cost them less than that amount :)
<paulproteus> SELinux makes the Fedora ones' Apache much more secure.
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: believe me that companies doesn't work in this way
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: they of course know how much it will cost
<Amaranth> paulproteus: I bet the Apache that comes with OpenBSD is even more secure. ;)
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: but they won't pay you more than "standard"
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  actually, $large_company alrady knows that and hires their staff internally for that.  it's $medium_company or $small_company that is hard to convince of the fact that you can be of value to them, and that they have a real need
<paulproteus> Amaranth: Actually, SELinux really makes the CGIs secure.  Apache's always been fine.
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: just standard for an hour
<Amaranth> paulproteus: The one in OpenBSD runs in a jail, iirc.
<hybrid> nomasteryoda com in ubuntu-offtopic
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: you are from usa?
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  yes
<paulproteus> ben_: Nice reverse DNS!  I use rochester.res.rr.com when I'm at home, too.  Right now I'm at college.
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  though i should mention that not all areas here are as you would imagine
<rick__> Is this a good place to ask for help with my wireless on Ubuntu?
<tjs> whats the command to re-run the first-time setup/install thingo?
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: than simple question how much money can sysadmin get for his job - for example average ??? $/hour?
<paulproteus> rick__: Sure, but you better ask.
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  in the past five years i've lived in two different places that still to this day can not acheive better than 21.6k dialup connectivity, no broadband ever there
<paulproteus> If you don't ask, no one'll answer you.
<rick__> :)
<snowblink> tjs: base-config?
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  in that town, i don't think a sysadmin could make very much per hour than someone serving ice cream cones, heh
<tjs> snowblink, thats it! thanks :)
<tjs> total mind blank there for a sec
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: :)
<rick__> I'm trying to figure out the steps necessary to support my Airvast Prism3 USB wireless
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  in other towns of course, drastically more
<poningru> anyone have a noob friendly tutorial on iptables?
<poningru> wanna set one up since I just set up java
<paulproteus> poningru: I usually just use FIAIF for my firewawll set up.
<poningru> just using a single laptop
<poningru> fiaf?
<paulproteus> fiaif.net is the web page for it.
<poningru> thnx will look into it
<paulproteus> Okay. :)
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: ok then what about a city with population 600 000 ?
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: (and we have broadband here ;) )
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  lol
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  sadly, i'm not the one to ask about numbers, and i don't really know how large a certain population number is
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: (but... we pay for this much more than you do in usa :( )
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: just an example
<eyequeue> very broad range though, over 20k, under 50k
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: from.... to..... or something
<snowblink> poningru: firestarter
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: ok - let's say 25 000/year...
<eyequeue> much would depend on previous experience, and how badly the company is in need (and how much you're responsible for, including undoing the disaster your predecessor left you)
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: hmmmmm not much really....
<poningru> snowblink: isnt that the gui based firewall?
<snowblink> poningru: yup
<poningru> I am really trying to get away from gui's and into cli's
<farruinn> poningru: no, it's a gui configurator for iptables
<snowblink> poningru: fair nuf
<randabis> use shorewall then
<mebaran151> I need to learn some better programming skills
<poningru> see I want to learn this stuff while using it
<Xenguy> poningru: yeah, shorewall is nice
<Xenguy> poningru: good documentation also
<eyequeue> poningru:  you're already aware of netfilter,org, right?
<poningru> no
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: but it's still about 2x than in my country...
<eyequeue> poningru:  they're where iptables comes from, heh
<poningru> oh hehe
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: and you said to 50k which is 4x more
<paulproteus> mebaran151: If you're learning programming, I strongly suggest starting with Python.
<mebaran151> heheh
<paulproteus> (And then learning other languages, but always using Python when you can.)
<mebaran151> I might
<poningru> that helps a lot
<mebaran151> python is a language my friend swears by
<farruinn> there's a good book called "thinking like a computer scientist" that teaches python
<randabis> ruby is good too
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  right .. also, 1k in that town may pay rent for half a year or more, but only pay for half a month or less in ny city, as one example
<mebaran151> I knew Lisp for awhile
<mebaran151> but I never could find a reason to use it
<mebaran151> it was a tad cumbersome
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: well about prices - we have strange differences
<mebaran151> python I heard is phenomenal
<mebaran151> like ruby
<mebaran151> but python has larger support it seems
<eyequeue> marcin_ant:  and that's all in the same country, numbers are just so relative
<snowblink> mebaran151: emacs, and functional helps you think in different ways
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: rent is much much cheaper than in your country (I think)
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: while we pay more for things like broadband, phones, gas etc.
<snowblink> mebaran151: ruby feels nice when you're coding it
<eyequeue> paulproteus:  i'm not disagreeing, just looking for one reason, heh.  why python to start with?
<farruinn> my two cents: it's object oriented and has very clean syntax
<duckdown> paulproteus: now that its done, i just dpkg -i the .deb in /usr/src ? nothing else to initrd?
<marcin_ant> paulproteus: what tools could you suggest for python? (editor, ide  etc ? )
<steveO_laptop> ok how to I get into root? Did I miss something didnt ask me to make the pass word
<farruinn> steveO_laptop: you did miss something.  use sudo [command]  or sudo -s for a shell
<eyequeue> i hear ubuntu devs tend to be rather python-centric as a group
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  welcome back :)  you didn't miss it, ubuntu doesn't enable root by default :)
<steveO_laptop> k what about config. mouse? mine is not working
<jdub> steveO_laptop: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<steveO_laptop> ok
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop: basically it's advisible to avoid enabling root, using sudo instead.  the url you were given can be used if you choose though
<jdub> the url explains it too, dude
<farruinn> heheh, jdub said dude, heheh
<eyequeue> steveO_laptop:  your primary non-root user can do "sudo command-to-run-as-root" though, which is the "ubuntu style" typically
<mebaran151> what IDE's are recommendable for python
<mebaran151> if you were just going to begin your python journey
<mebaran151> into the great python wilderness
<farruinn> mebaran151: vim ;)
<mebaran151> what wyoud you start with (that happens to be free)
<mebaran151> farruinn, I am scared of vim
<mebaran151> seriously
<mebaran151> that thing doesnt make sense
<Lisztman> eyeqeue: hey, speaking of sudo.... im having trouble moving files from my home file to another in my usr/src folder
<crimsun> mebaran151: ipython
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: it makes lots of sense
<mebaran151> I am not geeky enough for it
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  emacs? (j/k)
<Pluk> mebaran151, try nano
<mebaran151> emacs is ok
<Lisztman> im now sure if you could help though
<mebaran151> I tried it
<Lisztman> not*
<crimsun> mebaran151: I'm fairly certain Eclipse has python plugins, too
<farruinn> mebaran151: vimtutor is helpful
<mebaran151> HrdwrBoB, vim is scary for a newbie
<mebaran151> you have to admit
<mebaran151> I use nano
<Pluk> ah k :)
<mebaran151> I woudl like syntax highlighting like I get for HTML
<MobyTurbo> mebaran151, emacs has python support
<mebaran151> I never liked emacs
<mebaran151> I dont know why
<farruinn> Lisztman: what exactly is your problem?
<mebaran151> anything like kdevelop
<mebaran151> you know
<MobyTurbo> mebaran151, IDLE is an IDE for python
<mebaran151> cool
<Lisztman> i am trying to install drivers for my audigy ls sound card, and i am very new to linux
<mebaran151> let me dll it
<mebaran151> Lisztman, youd ont need too normally
<mebaran151> they come std
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  5-30 minutes with vimtutor at some point over the next month, and you'll be amazed how fast that fear goes, for future reference.  for now, use nano since you are comfortable there
<mebaran151> nano just seems basic though
<Lisztman> i have the alsa files
<MobyTurbo> mebaran151, I've seen "drpython" too, if it's anything like drscheme it's probably excellent
<Lisztman> but the website suggests that i move those to a usr/src/alsa folder
<poningru> how can a complex firewall be stateless? unless I am just not understanding stateless and stateful
<crimsun> mebaran151: he will need to install them if he's using Warty, since the version of ALSA there doesn't support the Audigy LS.
<poningru> stateless is just drop all packages or accept all packages right?
<Lisztman> yeah
<crimsun> Lisztman: /j #alsa, I'll walk you through it.
<Lisztman> ?
<crimsun> /join #alsa
<Lisztman> <_<    >_>   ... ok
<poningru> anyone?
<steveO_laptop> ubuntu not liking my KV switch lol
<delltony_> anyone have issues with xchat and the ports on the router? more specific i added 2000-2009 to the router and i did a nmap on it and the ports are open but xchat will not allow me to dcc
<mebaran151> I just tried vimtutor
<mebaran151> I can see why it is good for editing stuff
<mebaran151> you can quickly go in and out of being able to write and not
<mebaran151> very sexy
<mebaran151> but what I dont get
<mebaran151> I wish they could have used
<mebaran151> wasd for the  moving around
<mebaran151> it makes so much sense
<mebaran151> and I am very keen with it
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: wasd wasn't a meme when vi was written
<HrdwrBoB> in the dark ages
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I know
<mebaran151> vi is so old
<mebaran151> but it would be nice to be able to set that
<mebaran151> I would be so quick with it
* felipe waiting the cds arrive
<mebaran151> VI is very cool now that I actually can use it
<mebaran151> I can see how they did it
<mebaran151> before such things as mice
<mebaran151> so that you could do some quick scrolling
<farruinn> you just need practice with jklh
<mebaran151> add something quick
<mebaran151> and be careful
<shad0w1e> why the hell wont my goddamn ati drivers work ???
<shad0w1e> GODDAMMMIT
<crimsun> err, language, please.
<poningru> vesa
<shad0w1e> how do i look at my log file?
<poningru> is your friend
<shad0w1e> where is it
<shad0w1e> the X log file
<crimsun> warty or hoary?
<shad0w1e> warty
<crimsun> /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<shad0w1e> thanks!
<felipe> When I ask a cd, which release comes?
<mebaran151> vesa
<mebaran151> oh how I love you
<mebaran151> for you allow me to use my shiny toys
<mebaran151> in the most basic of ways
<mebaran151> but at least they do work such
<mebaran151> and without time that pays
<gedeon> what's xfree86
<mebaran151> ---^ a little poem in honor Vesa
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  i don't know how myself, but i'll bet :map can be used to redefine your cursor movement keys
<Amaranth> http://osnews.com/img/linspire7large.jpg <--there is no way this isn't windows
<mebaran151> xfree86 puts pretty pictures on your screen
<mebaran151> eyequeue
<mebaran151> I will make that my first project
<mebaran151> write a small python script that changes the defaults of vim
<mebaran151> to make it use wasd
<randabis-laptop> felipe, Warty will come currently...orders haven't opened for hoary yet I don't think
<mebaran151> probably cant be THAT hard
<mebaran151> (watch me fail)
<felipe> randabis-laptop thats sad
<farruinn> felipe: orders placed after the end of february will be hoary
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  ~/.vimrc or /etc/vim/vimrc for your changes :)
<randabis-laptop> felipe, why is it sad?
<farruinn> says so right on www.ubuntulinux.org
<felipe> which one is "unstable"
<randabis-laptop> hoary...until april
<eyequeue> felipe:  though not exactly that, you'd be looking for "hoary" it's the development version
<farruinn> felipe: you won't be shipped a devel release
<felipe> I c
<felipe> then I probably will get warty
<randabis-laptop> I'm going to wait until the end of february and order my hoary cds :p
<eyequeue> randabis:  ditto
<eyequeue> randabis:  i want at least one "pretty" set to pull out in front of others, not an obviously self-burned set
<shad0w1e> what does DRI initialization failed! mean...
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  i believe it's part of X, in some manner, if that helps
<mebaran151> I have to thank whoever sent me to vimtutor
<mebaran151> it actually made the blasted thing make sense
<eyequeue> shad0w1e:  direct rendering i-something (infrastructure?) and that's the limit of my knowledge
<farruinn> shad0w1e: maybe comment that module out in your x config file
<mebaran151> I always thought all the UNIX admins I knew where just nutty
<mebaran151> were
<mebaran151> sorry
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  heh, cool, glad the fear is gone :)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> no more tears
<shad0w1e> well actually I'm using the ubuntu configuration file
<shad0w1e> not the fglrx one
<mebaran151> or maybe I am just a tad crazier
<felipe> Someone said hoary is like sarge from debian, which is my actual distro
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  btw, though you won't always find the full vim, you'll almost always find some "vi" on most unices, so it's handly to have the basics down
<mebaran151> yeah
<neighborlee> hey peeps is the livecd installer working ?
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  vim (which i use all the time, don't get me wrong) is bloat-city compared to the minimal vi you'll find installed almost everywhere
<neighborlee> asking cause i'm going to refer a non-saavy linux friend to install ubuntu but i'm not sure he's up to the regular installer LOL..( windows convert hahah)
<mebaran151> haha
<eyequeue> neighborlee:  the livecd doesn't have an installer, you have to use the "other" cd image to install from
<mebaran151> and I thought vim was a tad poor
<mebaran151> but I dont think it is really for me
<neighborlee> eyequeue, yup just wondering....
<mebaran151> I get it now
<neighborlee> eyequeue, any idea of time frame for livecd installer ?
<viper12> neighbor....I used the array4 hoary live (latest, I believe)......and it worked perfectly on a compaq x1000 laptop, so yea, its working.
<mebaran151> but I dont think it is my cup of tea
<mebaran151> it certainly is better than nano
<viper12> but the installer........oh duh........no install yet.
* |QuaD| is about to install a qemu instance of ubuntu to test out kubuntu
<|QuaD|> lets see how slow it is :)
<eyequeue> neighborlee:  there's really a simple explanation, though it's a common request.  there's only so much space on a cd, and the livecd is so full of unpacked handy utilities there's no room on it for things like .deb archives of everything
<mebaran151> hey anybody here know some integral calculus
<mebaran151> not really an ubuntu question
<mebaran151> but you never know
<eyequeue> neighborlee:  i'd say you can easily accomplish a basic ubuntu installation, even your first time, in well-under an hour
<neighborlee> eyequeue, i'm fully aware of this but if other distros can do this I can't accept that we can't ;-))
<|QuaD|> mebaran151: i have taken it
<mebaran151> hehe
<viper12> I read that a live 'installer' is in the works.
<mebaran151> simple question
<SiRrUs> good evening people
<mebaran151> I need to do the improper integral
<neighborlee> eyequeue, well if he has an 'extra' HD for linux then it should be a piece of cake yes..if not shrug I fear to recommend it to him...( he wont be happy about command line)...you know the drill
<mebaran151> of x^-1.001 from 1 to infintie
<eyequeue> neighborlee:  nod
<mebaran151> I know that I can easily just antiderive it
<mebaran151> to integrate it
<farruinn> mebaran151: sounds like a question for #ubuntuforums, that's very ot here
<mebaran151> but
<viper12> methinks mebaran needs to ease off the caffeine.  ;)
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> just getting some stuff done
<neighborlee> eyequeue, I may risk walking him through it and see...I mean we need another convert what da heck <G>
<eyequeue> neighborlee:  always, heh
<eyequeue> neighborlee:  is he remote from you, or local?
<viper12> neighbor........if it (hoary) can install to a laptop with integrated wifi and such..........it oughta be a snap.  (just check the sound card brand and netcard first. )
<neighborlee> eyequeue, remote....
<Dreamer3> anyone want to burn me a hoary cd and mail? :)
<eyequeue> Dreamer3:  you're aware it would be outdated before it reached you?
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: *laughs*
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: it'd be outdated before i could download it on dial-up :)
* eyequeue laughs too
<viper12> hell......YOU"D be outdated before it finishes on dialup.  lmao
<eyequeue> can i play linux-oldtimer for a sec? :)
<eyequeue> i do remember d/ling all of the floppy sets, each letter, for slackware, so i'd have the whole thing, and this was over 1200 baud dialup
<Dreamer3> viper12: i downloaded warty on dialup :) only 50 or so horus
<Dreamer3> viper12: very pleased with how it's gone :)
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: lol
<viper12> only 50 hours.  yuck....but hey, 50 is bettern' never, right?
<eyequeue> so i'm always a bit amused at the impatience, but i also know i don't have the patience myself either, being spoiled with adsl now
<farruinn> I found that when I was at home on dialup I used the computer less
<Dreamer3> viper12: yes, definatley
<eyequeue> it did take over 24 hours to bittorent a linux cd recently though, kanotix, iirc
<eyequeue> so adsl isn't always much help
<viper12> ouch.  my bit grab of the hoary release took about 15 minutes. :)
<felipe> cu later folks
<eyequeue> it's a nice distro, but i'm definitely more pleased with ubuntu as my final choice
<mebaran151> in vim, is there anything faster than escape to exit a mode
<mebaran151> I seem to find it not very fast to have to go all the way up esc
<mebaran151> nothing like :x or something
<eyequeue> i was told it was the "only" livecd that would support my wireless though, and ironically, i find ubuntu handled it painlessly :)
* calamari likes kate.. free cursor movement mode :)
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  i think esc is the primary mohttp://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/paidsupportde change method, i don't know of any other, but definitely do tell me if you find one
<eyequeue> wtf?
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  i think esc is the primary mode change method, i don't know of any other, but definitely do tell me if you find one
<mebaran151> hehe
<mebaran151> I will look
<mebaran151> also
<mebaran151> anyone here know about a livecd that uses like XFCE
<mebaran151> and can easily be installed
<eyequeue> i think i want to blame gpm for that, but i'm in x, so i don't know
<mebaran151> I have a whole bunch of friends on less than stellar boxes
<mebaran151> and they would like to try linux
<mebaran151> I gave them ubuntu
<mebaran151> but it was a tad heavy
<mebaran151> anything based on debian
<mebaran151> easy to install off the livecd
<mebaran151> that sort of thing
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  i think i'm going to end up paying the price for getting one hooked on ubuntu on a box like that
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  i even installed to disk after she'd seen the livecd and consented, and now i think i'm going to have to pay for old/rare ram :/
* calamari is in the process of transferring ubuntu to a 2.4.29 umsdos kernel.. running on a 486.  lots of fun :)
<Underlord> how can i gain access to /bin/su? it allways has an auth failure when i try to become root but sudo works fine, this also applies to attemoting to login as root from one of the terminal screens (ie, by pressing ctrl+alt+f1)
<calamari> next step is to figure out how pam works
<eyequeue> Underlord:  have you set a password for root? there is not one by default
<calamari> underlord: sudo su, or sudo -s (as you noticed :)
<Underlord> i have a password for root, this is installed, not live
<Underlord> oh wow
<Underlord> ok, forget that, running passwd through sudo fixed it
<eyequeue> Underlord:  su seems to work appropriately here, on warty
<Underlord> i thought the installer asked me for a root password :\
<Underlord> thanks
<eyequeue> Underlord:  no, that's a feature of ubuntu, the lack of root account being enabled with a password
<eyequeue> has anyone played much with casper?
<delltony_> anyone besides me have issues sending files with xchat?
<Underlord> why would you want no root account?
<eyequeue> Underlord:  a security thing
<SiRrUs> delltony_ it could be thre are no open ports
<Underlord> ooh
<eyequeue> Underlord:  is there much you need to do as root you can't accomplish with sudo?
<Dreamer3> Underlord: takes some getting used it :)
<randabis> because sudo > su
<delltony_> well thats my thinking but i added forwarding for 2000 to 20009
* Dreamer3 just sudo bashs now or days but sometimes forgets
<Dreamer3> old habits die hard
<farruinn> Underlord: read www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<eyequeue> Dreamer3:  i think i'd sudo -s, less keystrokes :)
<delltony_> but for some reason i still can't dcc it never acks
<Underlord> well kdesu and gksu seem to use su instead of sudo
<Underlord> so it was getting on my nerves opening terminals to launch things
<randabis> gksu can also do gksudo
<farruinn> Underlord: alt-F2 will allow you to skip opening a terminal
<eyequeue> Underlord:  yep, want the fix for that?  change all occurances of gksu in launchers and the like to read gksudo :)
<Underlord> well, no thanks, im more of a kde guy myself
<randabis> blah
<Underlord> having a root account works just fine
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: ah
<eyequeue> Underlord:  and a plus for that is, if you've been asked your user password in the past five minutes (by default) by gksudo, you aren't pestered again :)
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: didn't know that :)
<randabis> yeah sudo has a timeout period
<randabis> I believe it is adjustable
<randabis> I use sudo in gentoo as well :)
<eyequeue> Dreamer3:  yeah, i'm big on poking at things, and i really did want to try to comply with "ubuntu methods" for at least long enough to give them a fair try
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: *nods*
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: that's why i haven't prelinked yet, and thinking i might not get around to ti
<Underlord> or i could just play pretend windows and have no password for sudo at all
<randabis> watching openoffice.org compile is insane
<|QuaD|> randabis: 1.1 or 2?
<randabis> Underlord: I don't recommend that :/
<randabis> 1.1.4
* regeya blinks...Dreamer3, why haven't you prelinked yet?
<Underlord> i have a habbit of making good distro's turn bad over time doing things like that
<randabis> I don't think 1.9x is in portage yet
<|QuaD|> randabis: i just like the 2.0 intro picture thingy
<Dreamer3> regeya: i heard it's not officilaly recommended
<regeya> oh jesus
<eyequeue> randabis:  adjustable yes, and it's timestamp_timeout in sudoers(5) rather than passwd_timeout, which means something else, beware, heh
<SiRrUs> hey regeya is back
<randabis> yeah
<regeya> if I read one more "not officially recommended" I'm installing FreeBSD. ;-)
<randabis> haha
<regeya> howdy SiRrUs
<farruinn> it's not officially recommended by the Ubuntu team to install FreeBSD - Ubuntu rocks
<eyequeue> regeya:  *bsd is not officially recommended, lol
<regeya> hee
<randabis> FreeBSD is solid
<farruinn> regeya: whatcha gonna do now, huh?!
<eyequeue> farruinn:  ^5
<SiRrUs> missed all of your complaining ;)
<randabis> and ports is a great system
* |QuaD| doesn't like the freebsd license
<regeya> I'm gonna wave my working prelinked system around, so nyeah
<randabis> I prelink and use LDFLAGS :p
<eyequeue> i do support freebsd at times too, but definitely prefer ubuntu for most things these days (and prefer the gpl to the bsd license, but see a place for each)
<regeya> there's one thing I miss about gentoo; very little falls under the "officially supported" category so it's a lot harder to cheese off a dev. ;-)
<eyequeue> oh, here's one area i definitely don't follow the "ubuntu way" when it comes to not enabling a root password
<regeya> OTOH, my system was 99.9% the way I wanted it when I installed ubuntu, so I really can't complain.
<randabis> regeya: haha I use ~x86 though :p
<regeya> other than upgrading several things...meh.
<eyequeue> i've installed sashroot user 0, with /bin/sash as shell
* regeya used to selectively unmask just to make things harder
<randabis> haha
<eyequeue> i definitely feel more secure having a statically linked shell, having been burnt once in debian days when bash was hosed in unstable
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: sash is handy
<randabis> I was thinking about checking out zsh again
<randabis> haven't used it in forever
<eyequeue> HrdwrBoB:  and *if* you need it, it's lifesaving
<farruinn> is sash a bourne like shell?
<regeya> darn you randabis for continually mentioning gentoo.  my wanking around with window maker the last couple of days has had me thinking "why did I stop using gentoo, again?"  then again, right now it's all working fine.  I'll have to give it a think...
<eyequeue> i don't even know if this box has zsh [d] ash and tcsh on it yet, but ir definitely has sash heh
<delltony> dang can't get xchat to open my ports for jack :( oh well
<eyequeue> sash (1)             - stand-alone shell with built-in commands
* regeya scrolls back and smirks at |QuaD|'s license wisecrack :-D
<HrdwrBoB> farruinn: yeah but it's statically linked with builtin ls, cp, mv, etc
<farruinn> eyequeue: cool (I'm not at an ubuntu box atm)
<eyequeue> farruinn:  yes, a bourne shell, less-featureful than bash, but static is it's claim to fame
<eyequeue> it might be a bit lighter too
<eyequeue> farruinn:  basically it's great when your box is hosed, the linker is unlinked, whatever, heh
<elmaya> mmm where do i enable autonint for the fonts??
<eyequeue> HrdwrBoB:  have any other personal favorite "disaster" utils?
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: a good rescue CD :)
<eyequeue> lol, yeah
<HrdwrBoB> ubcd.sf.net
<Dreamer3> no, where are all the volunteers to send me that latest hot of the iron hoary CD? :)
<randabis> regeya: sorry about that :/ I'm just really happy with it again :(
<HrdwrBoB> also, backups :)
<randabis> Things just are much smoother overall...and faster
<eyequeue> what i want is a bit impractical this year
<Dreamer3> randabis: wither what?
<randabis> ?
<subterrific> fabbione: quick question about 2.6.11 if you're around?
<eyequeue> this laptop hs the ability to boot from dvd, so now i expect all machines to, lol
<fabbione> subterrific: in few minutes. i am busy right now
<eyequeue> but i want a nice has-everything rescue dvd
<subterrific> fabbione: ok, i'll msg you and just whenever you get a chance. no hurry
<eyequeue> wait a few years until boot-from-dvd is as common as boot-from-cd has become, and it will be practical
<randabis> Dreamer3: ?
<Dreamer3> randabis: what makes everything smoother?
<randabis> I don't know...it just works better
<duckdown> The NVIDIA installer thing is giving me this error: If you are using a 2.6 kernel, please make sure you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel installed on your system.. etc
<mebaran151> duckdown, why dont you just use the premade modules
<mebaran151> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<randabis> duckdown is using a custom kernel iirc
<duckdown> yeah
<duckdown> i got it to boot now
<randabis> you'll need to point the nvidia installer to your kernel source tree
<duckdown> i just can't get startx to work, saying (EE) Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<neighborlee> duckdown, the old nvidia way doesn't work..yeah just use synaptic to install it and then there is a command you can issue to enable it...( ubuntuguide.org: search for nvidia)
<eyequeue> !!: and sshfs which allows you to mount a filesystem over ssh
<randabis> neighborlee: I don't believe the ubuntu way works with a custom kernel
<duckdown> I've installed nvidia-glx
<eyequeue> i want that! :)
<neighborlee> randabis, doesn't work with even standard one...I know I tried..they dont supply the right version kernel
<randabis> not true
<neighborlee> I know I tried my friend
<eyequeue> is there any sshfs in ubuntu (other than sftp:// in nautilus)?
<neighborlee> I downloaded linux-kernel from synaptic and had trouble compiling nvidia from source
<randabis> the ubuntu way of installing the nvidia driver will work just fine with a standard ubuntu kernel
<randabis> neighborlee: you need to use linux-headers
<randabis> that's probably why it didn't work
<elmaya> mmm where do i enable autonint for the fonts??
<randabis> you'd apt-get install linux-headers for your running ubuntu kernel, then point the nvidia installer to them
<neighborlee> randabis, can't check right now as im not in linux but i will when I get back..you may be right
<randabis> I know I'm right. :) I've done it before
<neighborlee> lol
<randabis> And helped others do it as well
<neighborlee> so much for gracefullly bowing out of a mistake <G>
<neighborlee> gee thx
<neighborlee> lol
<randabis> mostly warty people...hoary people can just do nvidia-glx because it is the latest version
<neighborlee> I did nvidia-glx in warty
<MacPlusG3> How on earth do I get the Hoary installer to a) create software raid volumes and b) use my existing software raid volume ?
<duckdown> man
<duckdown> i did it exactly via the ubuntuguide.org
<duckdown> it did nothing. it still says Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<randabis> duckdown: that way won't work with a custom kernel
<duckdown> randabis: well i've tried appending --kernel-source-path=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 to the NVIDIA installer also
<randabis> neighborlee: yeah, you can do nvidia-glx in warty, but it is not the latest version of the driver
<neighborlee> duckdown, yes sorry I didn't know you had custom kernel...I presume you do because you have hardware needs ???
<neighborlee> randabis, yeah
<eyequeue> anyone here played with the new features of gnupg 1.3.93 or 1.4.0 yet?
<randabis> duckdown: try installing linux-headers for 2.6.10
<randabis> and pointing nvidia installer to those
<duckdown> neighborlee: I don't have hardware needs, its just wise to recompile without the extra stuff you don't need, no?
<duckdown> i have linux headers 2.6.10
<subterrific> rebooting after 96 days...
<neighborlee> duckdown, I dont bother
<neighborlee> duckdown, my computer is fast enough not to bother
<duckdown> neighborlee: that is true mind you, the 'nvidia' driver worked fine with the stock kernel just by running the installer
<randabis> point nvidia to linux-headers-2.6.10 and it might work
<neighborlee> duckdown, although I appreciate why your doing it yes
<mebaran151> neighborlee, but think of the children
<neighborlee> heh
<duckdown> neighborlee: mines blazing fast too
<duckdown> neighborlee: amd64 3500+ s939, 1 gig ocz platinum ram, 6800GT 256 vid card
<neighborlee> mmmmmmman
<Amaranth> jdub: the latest lugradio makes fun of your name again :)
<HrdwrBoB> duckdown: I assure you it is amost entirely pointless
<jdub> yeah, so i heard..
<neighborlee> duckdown,show off LOL
<HrdwrBoB> to recompile your own kernel
<neighborlee> duckdown, love your card btw..my poor ole geforce4TI4200 is getting OLD now ..haha
<Amaranth> jdub: blame the guy that wrote the email about you :)
<duckdown> HrdwrBoB: to recompile?
<duckdown> neighborlee: thanks.. i paid enough for it though
<HrdwrBoB> duckdown: yes
<neighborlee> duckdown, I can imagine ;-))
<neighborlee> duckdown, totally sweet system
<duckdown> yeah.. runs a little warm though
<duckdown> all the high end stuff in there
<neighborlee> exactcly
<neighborlee> tly
<duckdown> i strapped a 3" vantec tornado fan on my hyper6 copper heatsink
<duckdown> its deafening
<randabis> yeah ubuntu kernels are already pretty well optimized so I'd have to agree that rolling your own kernel isn't going to do you much good
<neighborlee> duckdown, lol
<Amaranth> wow
<HrdwrBoB> duckdown: if you use the cool n quiet stuff it shouldbe fine
<Amaranth> i have an underclocked duron CPU that runs with a small fan and the heatsink with no issues
<mlambie> what does everyone use to burn MP3s to audio CDs under Ubuntu?
<duckdown> HrdwrBoB: yeah, it only gets warm while playing like doom3 on 1600x1200
<duckdown> around 50 degrees
<Amaranth> i'd rather have it be quiet then be fast
<Amaranth> mlambie: k3b
<randabis> I have a 90mm vantec tornado on my cpu heatsink as well
<neighborlee> duckdown, heh..doom3 at that rez???
<neighborlee> duckdown, wwwwwwoah
<duckdown> neighborlee: yeah, for sure
<duckdown> far cry is wicked on pure ultra.. especially water ultra+
<mebaran151> anyone know how to make the fonts in xmms less ragged
<neighborlee> yeah I admit that game has amazing effects
<neighborlee> duckdown, shame its not native to linux ;(
<mebaran151> they were great on an old install where ALSA failed to work
<duckdown> randabis: hard to cope with the noise though
<mebaran151> but not
<mebaran151> now
<duckdown> neighborlee: yeah :[
<Amaranth> doom3 at 1600x1200 with antialiasing and all those fancy things on?
<neighborlee> duckdown, AA is very decent though ;-))
<neighborlee> duckdown, &/or ET
<duckdown> Amaranth: yeah, AA x2 though not x4
<Amaranth> doesn't it go to 8x?
<duckdown> yeah maybe
<duckdown> i have no idea.. i use 2x
<randabis> duckdown: my computer stays on so long I don't really notice it much...but when I leave and return I definitely get somewhat annoyed
<duckdown> randabis: yeah, my mom gets aggrevated if i leave the door to the room the comp is in open :] 
<Amaranth> i was told that the doom3 engine couldn't be run at full power on any existing computer equipment
<randabis> hah
<duckdown> its not on full power Amaranth
<duckdown> Amaranth: its on HIGH, not ULTRA
<Amaranth> yeah, i know
<duckdown> because ultra needs like double SLI
<Amaranth> probably more then that
<HrdwrBoB> ultra is silly anyway
<randabis> Amaranth: that's true..you'd need a 512MB card at minimum
<duckdown> yeah.. ultra is overkill
<HrdwrBoB> there's no actual quality improvement
<HrdwrBoB> but this is all offtopic
<Amaranth> only because of the levels used
<duckdown> farcry on ultra is fine though
<Amaranth> quake 4 will probably take advantage of ultra
<HrdwrBoB> move it to another channel or pm if you could
<duckdown> quake 4??
* duckdown dreams
<HrdwrBoB> Amaranth: no, ultra is just the same thing uncompressed
<neighborlee> duckdown, dont have doom3 but I find ut2k4 amazing
<tweek> ive been reading the guides for getting flashplayer,and i try sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<duckdown> neighborlee: OOH
<neighborlee> duckdown, there are TONS of kewl mods for it
<tweek> and it says packedge not found
<duckdown> i absolutely LOVE ut2k4.. most underrated game EVER
<duckdown> i bought it the day it came out
<neighborlee> yup agreeed
<neighborlee> duckdown, ;-))
<Amaranth> tweek: Do you have all the repositories enabled?
<tweek> yes
<Agrajag> tweek: Is that supposed to be in universe or multiverse?
<tweek> uhhh
<neighborlee> duckdown, I can't get some mods working with it any lucker ( since udate)...shame but....
<duckdown> neighborlee: i havent even fooled with the mods
<Agrajag> because I'm pretty sure it's nonfree, and would be in multiverse. Do you have multiverse?
<neighborlee> duckdown, one I miss playing is t roopers and hamsterbash ;(
<duckdown> neighborlee: i still have that to look forward to
<neighborlee> heh
<tweek> i dont think so
<neighborlee> setting them up is a bit of a 'pita' but....
<duckdown> and even after all this time.. ONS-Torlan still owns
<tweek> have all the defaults
<neighborlee> duckdown, ons-torlan ?
<duckdown> neighborlee: the first level ever.. the one that shipped with the ut2k4demo
<duckdown> onslaught-torlan
<neighborlee> duckdown, oh ok
<Agrajag> tweek: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/view?searchterm=multiverse
<duckdown> randabis: Are they working on fixing this NVIDIA problem? I assume the ubuntu people know about what a pain it is??
<randabis> duckdown: if you use a custom kernel, that's not the ubuntu team's problem or responsibility to fix
<tweek> thanks agrajag
<tweek> i hope this works :)
<duckdown> then someone should stab the nvidia people
<randabis> if you use the standard kernel they ship, you would not be having the problem you are having
<duckdown> randabis: do you use the standard kernel?
<tweek> and is there  a place to get wine, winehqs seem to not have it available
<duckdown> why was i always told recompiling was almost a necessisity?
<randabis> did you try the suggestion I made about pointing the nvidia installer to the linux headers?
<neighborlee> tweek, latest wine is in synaptic
<randabis> duckdown: in ubuntu I do...in gentoo I roll my own kernels
<neighborlee> tweek, or if not THEE latest its dain close
<duckdown> randabis: yeah, but the --kernel-source-path option is for exactly that isn't it?
<Amaranth> neighborlee: Unless it's been updated the WINE Ubuntu had was about 8 months old.
<Agrajag> neighborlee: actually, the one in warty is from June
<OrangeSlice> doesn't winehq have their own repository for latest builds?
<randabis> neighborlee: the latest WINE is NOT in the ubuntu repos
<tweek> its not in mine
<randabis> the wine in ubuntu is old
<neighborlee> not in universe
<tweek> its ont even available in mine :(
<OrangeSlice> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Agrajag> tweek: are you SURE you enabled the extra repositories?
<neighborlee> OrangeSlice, thx forgot to mention that...
<tweek> ya
<randabis> duckdown: yes --kernel-source-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10
<Agrajag> universe and multiverse?
<randabis> something like that
<tweek> i have that enabled
<Agrajag> Did you do an apt-get update?
<tweek> but,
<tweek> yes
<tweek> "wine" isnt available
<tweek> but its libs etc are
<duckdown> ack
<Agrajag> search in synaptic for wine
<duckdown> it got further now, and built the module!
<tweek> have
<Agrajag> you'll find it
<duckdown> but it just echoed on all my TTYS
<Agrajag> hm?
<tweek> its not there >.<
<randabis> duckdown: if it built the module, you'll now how to modprobe nvidia
<randabis> how = have
<randabis> and add nvidia to /etc/modules
<duckdown> im trying to see the error it produced
<duckdown> something about nvidia version magic
<duckdown> ok heres the output
<duckdown> nvidia: version magic '2.6.10-3 SMP gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.10troubleshoot gcc-3.3'
<duckdown> 2.6.10troubleshoot is my kernel
<randabis> ugh
<duckdown> but i pointed NVIDIA-installer to --kernel-source-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-3
<jc118278> anyone know of any linux training providers in Australia?
<OmniColossus> hello
<Lee__> jc118278:  Redhat?
<randabis> duckdown: did you get a linux headers for your kernel? like linux-header-2.6.10-3-amd64
<randabis> check /usr/src
<duckdown> Yes
<randabis> you're probably using the wrong headers
<randabis> there's probably another linux-headers directory
<heliolith> anyone know a command to find the MAC address of your own router from inside your linux machine?  can ethereal do it?  is there a bash script?
<tweek> mini flood sorry,Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tweek> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tweek> is only available from another source
<tweek> see its gone :(
<OmniColossus> is there a another channel for Ubuntu on ppc?
<randabis> be back in a minute
<wm_eddie> heliolith: ifconfig?
<wm_eddie> heliolith: Also Computer>System Configuration>Device Manager
<tweek> is it not advised to get drivers from ati?
<duckdown> OKAY.. after fiddling I have the module built and working as of RIGHT now
<DeepSpaceAnt> how do i check what port ESD is running on?
<duckdown> i may have pointed them to the wrong headers directory,im not sure, i dont care
<duckdown> how can I ensure it stays working
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> hoary rocks!
<OrangeSlice> hoary broke my install
<MacPlusG3> jdub: ping
<duckdown> it will once i get this NVIDIA b.s. working
<duckdown> this newest release is definitely not ready
<da_bon_bon> OrangeSlice: how come ?
<da_bon_bon> duckdown: i think you are wrong.
<OrangeSlice> I dunno, it was back in november.  hehe
<GregoryD> Has anyone successfully used the JPackage repositories with Ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> hey dudes
<sewagemaster> has anyone tried using x.org packages from ubuntuu on debian unstable?
<bestadvocate> say anyone know if there is a way to go back to the previous version of a package before an upgrade, these new Nvidia drivers blow.
<OrangeSlice> force version
<OrangeSlice> synaptic will do it
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: best not mix ubuntu hoary and debian
<bestadvocate> how so?
<duckdown> randabis: The header directory I'm pointing it to is not my current custom kernels headers.. thats the problem.. how do I get the headers out of my current config
<eyequeue> bestadvocate:  dpkg -i foo-oldversion.deb
<randabis> duckdown: I don't know...the module is built though and works?
<eyequeue> bestadvocate:  if you have the deb, say from the mirror or something
<sewagemaster> da_bon_bon, that's what i was thinking...
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: currently, xorg and xf86 are same, but for the licences
<bestadvocate> ok thanks eyequeue, do you think the deb will still be in my repository or will it have been replaced by the new version?
<sewagemaster> da_bon_bon: i've heard that x.org isn't quite stable at the moment, is that right?
<duckdown> randabis: yes, as of right now, and I'm about to recompile another kernel.. how can I make sure that this module is included with the new kernel im building?
<eyequeue> bestadvocate:  ls /var/cache/apt/archives/foo*
<randabis> why are you going to compile another kernel?
<eyequeue> bestadvocate:  otherwise browse on archive.ubuntu.com
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: no.
<duckdown> this one -2.6.10troubleshoot was an identical config file to the stock config, i just did it to fix my initrd problems.. i havent edited out much of the extra hw stuff i dont need
<randabis> you do realize how pointless that is?
<eyequeue> bestadvocate:  think that will handle your needs?
<duckdown> apparently not
<randabis> those hardware things are modules
<randabis> they are not going to make any sort of difference
<eyequeue> bestadvocate:  i can get you an exact url if you're not up to it yourself
<randabis> the only difference will be in disk space usage
<duckdown> but with the stock kernel every time I reboot my computer, I have to re-run the NVIDIA-install.sh
<duckdown> it doesn't keep the module out
<mlambie> what does everyone use to burn MP3s to audio CDs under Ubuntu?
<randabis> duckdown: is nvidia in /etc/modules?
<eyequeue> mlambie:  i never have so far, but i'd most likely use cdrecord
<duckdown> err no
<randabis> that's why
<DeepSpaceAnt> is there a good GTK frontend to mplayer?
<randabis> you have to add it to /etc/modules or the module will not load at bootup
<duckdown> cool
<mlambie> eyequeue: thanks for the recommendation
<eyequeue> mlambie:  np
<sewagemaster> you might have to play around with the order of the modules in /etc/modules
<eyequeue> mlambie:  it's a commandline app, if that's not to your liking ask a bit more, someone will know a gui
<randabis> echo nvidia >> /etc/modules should do it, or add it in with nano
<randabis> play it safe and add it with nano
<da_bon_bon> updating hoary :)
<da_bon_bon> 27.5 mb
<da_bon_bon> dnld
<duckdown> randabis: thanks for all the help. i'm gonna try something.. brb
<randabis> ... duckdown is wasting so much time for no reason at all
<delltony> i'm out of ideas and have asked in xchat with no luck so i come here i have set dcc ports on the router 1024 to 65535 and nmap -T5 shows them all when i do it to the router  and then when i go to send a file and do netstat -tlnp i see it waitnig on 1024 for xchat  any ideas how to get the dcc to ack?
<eyequeue> mlambie:  i see applications > multimedia > sound juicer, that i might experiement with, if i wanted a gui :)
<randabis> the ubuntu kernel is already plenty optimized..there is no reason to compile a custom kernel
<randabis> unless you want a newer one
<randabis> and hoary already has 2.6.10
<sewagemaster> i read from a lot of guides that you have to recompile the kernel to use nvidia drivers. probably those were out of date ones on the web
<randabis> sewagemaster: not if you use ubuntu's standard kernel
<sewagemaster> to use the non-free ones, not the opensource ones
<randabis> no...
<randabis> ubuntu has the non-free ones already in a package
<sewagemaster> wow really. that's cool
<randabis> but it only works with the standard ubuntu kernel
<randabis> it will not work with a custom kernel
<eyequeue> sewagemaster:  the "restricted" repo is designed for things like that
<sewagemaster> that's really awesome
<randabis> yep
<seacyd> What is the gam_server? It takes 50% of CPU power.
<sewagemaster> <--- using debian unstable
<randabis> they took a tip from gentoo :p
<sewagemaster> does the default kernel have bootsplash enabled also
<eyequeue> sewagemaster:  as in: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<|QuaD|> warty takes so long to install on qemu :)
<da_bon_bon> how do i know whether udev is runing or no on hoary ?
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: u use sid ?
<randabis> sewagemaster: no, but there will be an alternative to bootsplash called usplash
<eyequeue> sewagemaster:  ah, well, if on debian, you'll recognize the format of a sources.list line at least, heh
<randabis> usplash hopefully will make it into hoary, but that's still up in the air at this point due to complications iirc
<jmob> seacyd: it's some subset of fam, gnome probably uses it for file modification monitoring
<sewagemaster> ya... sid
<eyequeue> what is usplash btw?
<sewagemaster> the thing i'm looking forward most is x.org really. i've heard they're having quite a number of bugs with the radeon drivers
<randabis> usplash is going to be the ubuntu implementation of bootsplash
<eyequeue> sounds more desirable than bootsplash, but i doin't know what that is either, heh
<randabis> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/usplash
<randabis> iirc
<eyequeue> k
<randabis> bootsplash gives your computer a graphical splash image similar to the windows xp startup splash
<GregoryD> that bootsplash is freaking blinding :)
<randabis> in gentoo we use gensplash, which uses another implementation of bootsplash called fbsplash
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: nvidia drivers are smooth on x.org
<sewagemaster> da_bon_bon, all my cards are ati cards at the moment :-/
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  yep
<seacyd> jmob: thanks, I have killed it, so far I can do without
<randabis> sewagemaster: you can blame ati for that. :p Their latest drivers supposedly address the x.org problems though
<zenrox> i love the nvidia drivers
<sewagemaster> i just cant seem to get good frame rates over 600
<GregoryD> is there any reason that the ubuntu bootsplash would hang on nautilus for an inordinate amount of time?
<seacyd> jmob: must have been the latest hoary update yesterday evening
<randabis> GregoryD: uh..what? you mean the ubuntu gnome startup splash?
<GregoryD> yeah, that one
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: u on hoary too /?
<randabis> in that case...I don't know
<eyequeue> randabis:  i'm not normally into eyecandy, but that sounds rather impressive
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  yep
<zenrox> look in #ubuntuforums
<randabis> eyequeue: yeah it's a nice feature
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: do u know how to get the original warty mouse theme ?
<K-Rich> sweet, i'm now a 100% Ubuntu shop :)
<eyequeue> randabis:  i also think it may be a nice "selling" point for those considering ubuntu
<GregoryD> I had an issue earlier where my panel crashed and I put another one up there... which screwed things up each time I reloaded gnome... so I rebooted and the panel loaded fine, but the startup splash hangs
<K-Rich> moived 24 systems to warty today :)
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  om no never noticed that
<randabis> eyequeue: yes, that's one of the reasons it is being implemented
<sewagemaster> did anyone of you notice that the hoary "liveCD" is actually an installation CD
<eyequeue> randabis:  it would need to be put on the livecd too of course
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: really ?
<randabis> eyequeue: it already is on the livecd iirc
<sewagemaster> ya. i downloaded it twice. one from bittorrent link, another from http
<K-Rich> eyequeue: thanks for the mysql help earlyer, saved my arse a load of troubles :)
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  np, i've been there myself, so only too happy to spare others the misery, heh
<randabis> sewagemaster: I believe you may be getting the wrong cd...you should not be able to install hoary with a livecd
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: and firefox 1.0 rocks too..
<randabis> unless they changed that
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  yep
<da_bon_bon> randabis: maybe, unlike warty, hoary live can install ?
<sewagemaster> randabis, i wanted to run the liveCD to see what it's like first. but i guess it wasnt the liveCD eventhough the link said it was
<sewagemaster> let me find the link
<eyequeue> da_bon_bon:  it's possible, but i rather doubt it, since that would mean there's significantly less room on the cd for apps
<delltony> is there a rar password remover for linux?  i have forgot the pass i put on some rars of mine :(
<da_bon_bon> eyequeue: what if theres an installer script like knoppix ?
<sewagemaster> can i post links here?
<eyequeue> sewagemaster:  topical? sure
<sewagemaster> this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-3.5-live/
<randabis> hmmm
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: why not
<sewagemaster> hoary-live-i386
<randabis> sewagemaster: there is a newer hoary live cd
<randabis> can't comment on that one
<da_bon_bon> sewagemaster: that installs too ?
<sewagemaster> that was an installer CD
<randabis> try array-4 instead
<eyequeue> da_bon_bon:  some channels have auto-kick-on-"www"-or-"http" believe it or not
<sewagemaster> da_bon_bon, no, it was purely an installer cd. like debian sarge ones
<randabis> or one of the daily lives
<sewagemaster> ah. silly me. should have browsed up a directory first...
<sewagemaster> but still. they made a mistake...
<da_bon_bon> eyequeue: oh, havent seen that.
<eyequeue> speaking of daily lives, has anyone noticed the weekly-dvd directory is *missing* the dvd images?
<eyequeue> da_bon_bon:  i haven't seen it in tech channels, nor on freenode, but i've seen it in "social" channels elsewhere, as an antispambot measure i think
<K-Rich> dvd sucks (only cause i can't burn them yet though :P )
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  lol
<da_bon_bon> eyequeue: ok.
<K-Rich> got a CD-R/W DVD-R Combo Drive heh
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  i want the ability to boot to them to be more universal, so i can start carrying a rescue/util dvd :)
<K-Rich> eyequeue: can't you use 'el torito' with DVD ?
<da_bon_bon> K-Rich: u can
<eyequeue> K-Rich:  well think for a sec ... if i carry my "toolkit" on a dvd, what do i use to boot someone's non-dvd system? :)
<K-Rich> true
<eyequeue> it's like having a cd in the days of floppies
<K-Rich> i wonder if it could be possible to use the first 800mb on a dvd to emulate a CD and to work in CD drives... hmmmmmm doubt it... but might be a nice experiment
<Agrajag> uh, no
<K-Rich> i still have clients who use floppies and <gasp> LS-120
<eyequeue> btw, i notice a lot of disaster recovery methods are still dependent on the existance of a floppy drive, but i have no access to any
<Agrajag> since they're not the same kind of disc at all
<K-Rich> Agrajag: right... wasn't sure heh
<da_bon_bon> for those who cant boot off cds, smart bootmanager is an excellent shoice
<da_bon_bon> *choice
<eyequeue> yeah, in my dream world you could flip the dvd over and there'd be a legit cd image there, the real world doesn't allow that though
<sewagemaster> thanks for the help guys.
<Agrajag> eyequeue: sure it does
<K-Rich> eyequeue: super glue does LOL
<eyequeue> lol
<Agrajag> You'd just have to have them made professionally for way too much money
<Agrajag> I have a Nine Inch Nails DVD which is a CD on one side and a DVD-A disc on the other
<eyequeue> heh
<eyequeue> ah, proof of concept
<Agrajag> may not work in all CD drives though
<mebaran151> hey
<K-Rich> super glue... 99 cents a tube
<eyequeue> now if that would become popular, it would trickle down to consumer level equipment
<da_bon_bon> anyone seen the pUbuntu mouse theme by pinux ?
<K-Rich> not i
<siimo> anyone know how to play audio cds on xmms or linux
<mebaran151> K-Rich, double wide trailer, I mean CD, that much too thick
<K-Rich> probably... unless you used one of those small dvds what are they 8cm ?
<GregoryD> pinux?  yeah, they're nice
<siimo> i get this error when i try to mount it : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
<GregoryD> http://gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=19506&file1=19506-1.png&file2=19506-2.png&file3=19506-3.png&name=Pinux%27s+Tux+Cursors+Theme&PHPSESSID=0d078da53b6b702948b4ed0e386b7de8
<K-Rich> http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/checkinstall/index.php
<K-Rich> fast way to make .debs
<MM2> which scripts is run, when machine starts?
<OrangeSlice> scripts in /etc/init.d I believe
<BiteMeBill> quiet in here tonight.
<Lisztman> who knows how to setup ubuntu for an audigy ls sound card?
<tweek> is it possible for anyone to setup a compiled packedge of wine so we can download it with synaptic ;)?
<wezzer> Lisztman: it should work automatic in ubuntu
<wezzer> do you have somekind of problem with it?
<Lisztman> yeah
<Lisztman> it doesnt work at all
<Lisztman> pretty much everything else made by creative labs is supported, except for this kind of card
<mebaran151> anyone know how to make the xmms fonts less ragged
<mebaran151> mplayer too
<mebaran151> anything that uses xfonts
<MacPlusG3> mebaran151: get them to fix their apps :)
<mebaran151> well
<mebaran151> I reinstalled Ubuntu with the new array four
<mebaran151> and they looked sweet
<mebaran151> too bad Alsa didnt work
<mebaran151> so I then tried apt-getting from an old warty cd
<mebaran151> which brought all my pkgs up to date
<mebaran151> but left xmms and mplayer in the same ragged font condition
<eyequeue> tweek:  why don't you apt-get it
<tweek> because it doesnt work
<paulproteu1> mebaran151: If you missed my earlier messages (I had net problems):
<paulproteu1> Beep Media Player is a drop-in replacement for XMMS, and is a step in the Right Direction: a step away from programs using old GUI toolkits with sucky fonts like GTK1 and Tcl/Tk.
<tweek> im trying to compile it,but its giving me c errors
<eyequeue> tweek:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tweek> >.<
<tweek> i have added
<tweek> it
<tweek> its not there
<tweek> on the libs and docs
<eyequeue> tweek:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto <-- did you add universe?
<tweek> yes
<eyequeue> tweek:  sudo apt-get update
<tweek> did
<eyequeue> tweek:  then it "knows" universe
<eyequeue> tweek:  then you can use synaptic, or you dan sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk
<eyequeue> can
<eyequeue> it's there, i just manually checked the site
<tweek> ive tried apt-get install wine but not winesetuptk
<randabis> you should triple-check your repos
<tweek> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<randabis> sounds like you may have made a typo or something
<tweek> ive checked,alot
<randabis> for kicks, type wine
<randabis> just wine
<tweek> tryed
<|QuaD|> i wish i knew how much longer on my warty install.... its setting up python-tk now
<|QuaD|> any hints about how far along it is?
<eyequeue> tweek:  grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list ... just paste one deb line here
<eyequeue> |QuaD|:  no clue, other than that's not the base at all, so it's promising
<|QuaD|> eyequeue: yeah
<|QuaD|> qemu is sooo slow
<tweek> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' like this?
<|QuaD|> i wish i had a vmware license
<randabis> did you uncomment them?
<eyequeue> tweek:  give me the line that starts with "deb "
<tweek> k
<|QuaD|> setting up xserver-xfree86
<tweek> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<eyequeue> a direct paste, not a type, if you can
<eyequeue> okay
<eyequeue> now, type these lines: sudo apt-get update
<|QuaD|> just configured x
<tweek> k eyequeue
<|QuaD|> all just to remove half this stuff anyways :)
<randabis> |QuaD|: shouldn't be much longer then
<eyequeue> tweek:   apt-cache show wine | grep ^File
<|QuaD|> randabis: waiting to do an apt-get remove *gtk libs*
<eyequeue> tweek:   don't paste anything more than one line here
<|QuaD|> randabis: on qemu it takes a while :)
<randabis> i bet
<tweek> that did nothing
<eyequeue> tweek:   apt-cache show wine | wc
<tweek>       0       0       0
<Lisztman> so... who knows about configuring for an audigy LS sound card?
<tweek> onboard?
<eyequeue> tweek:  something is seriously screwy with your repositories in sources.list
<tweek> :(
<|QuaD|> tweek: why not post a copy to a website?
<eyequeue> tweek:  are you able to dcc that file to me? (not sure if i can receive it)
<tweek> not sure if i know how
<randabis> tweek post sources.list at www.pastebin.com
<tweek> to get that file
<randabis> I want to have a look
<|QuaD|> tweek: do you have apache installed?
<tweek> no
<eyequeue> tweek:  if not, wander over to pastebin.com and we can do it that way
<tweek> unless its default
<|QuaD|> tweek: never mind then
<tweek> il do it on rafb
<randabis> post it at www.pastebin.com
<Brett> Hello
<|QuaD|> hey Brett
<eyequeue> tweek:  anwhere, jusy give us the url
<randabis> and post a link pls
<|QuaD|> heck even email it to us!
<Brett> How is everyone this fine evening?
<|QuaD|> Brett: could be better
<tweek> ok, what file do you need?
<|QuaD|> wishing qemu was faster
<randabis> I'm good..waiting on openoffie to compile
<OrangeSlice> wishing wine did unicode
<|QuaD|> randabis: we wait to much
<randabis> tweek: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tweek> ok
<randabis> copy the contents of that file and paste it, then give us the url
<|QuaD|> randabis: don't you wish the computer was waiting for US
<randabis> hah it will soon enough
<|QuaD|> its soo unfair
<|QuaD|> we payfor this thing
<Brett> Wow I have been using Ubuntu for about a week now and have to say it is the best distrobution on the market.
<tweek> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ObIP9u29.html
<|QuaD|> and it doesn't inconvience itself!
<|QuaD|> Brett: hehe :)
<Brett> abd I have been into linux for about 2 years now.
<|QuaD|> Brett: what are you comparing it to?
<|QuaD|> (out of curiosity)
<Brett> Mandrake,Suse and slack
<Brett> mainly mandrake though
<|QuaD|> interesting
<|QuaD|> ahh
<|QuaD|> ok
<Brett> that is where I came from
<OrangeSlice> mandrake was slow and buggy when I used it
<randabis> Brett: all depends on preference. I think I like gentoo the best
<|QuaD|> when i used it was slow and bloated
<eyequeue> tweek:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restrictcted
<eyequeue> tweek:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restrictcted
<tweek> ?
<Brett> I have never used a debian based system befor, but I think I will never look back to an RPM based system.
<|QuaD|> Brett: :)
<eyequeue> tweek:  see the difference in those two lines?  the first is mine, the second is yours
<zenrox> brett i am the same way but 7 years of nix rh7.0-7.2, mdk 8.0-10.0, gentoo, suse 8.0
<tweek> yes
<OrangeSlice> better to compile everything from source anyway
<tweek> would that make a big difference?
<eyequeue> tweek:  you have to pull the trailing slash off the URIs
<tweek> o.o
<eyequeue> tweek:  huge
<randabis> eyequeue: you completely typed that incorrectly
<tweek> :(
<randabis> warty man restricted
<randabis> warty main restricted
<eyequeue> randabis:  it was a paste, heh
<tweek> is that the only one that was bad?
<randabis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<K-Rich> where do you put cursor themes? i know icons go in ~/.icons and metacity themes go in ~/.themes (as well at gtk-s themes i think) just no idea on cursors
<eyequeue> tweek:  first, humour me and give me this output though:  sudo ls /var/lib/apt/lists/archive* | wc
<eyequeue> tweek:  i'd like to see how drastically it will cange or not
<tweek>  14      14    1182
<tweek> o.0
<randabis> hah
<eyequeue> tweek:  strip the one trailing slash, then re-run sudo apt-get update (snd see if you see it fetch any files) and then rerun that "wc" line
<tweek> well i did apt-get and it tok about 5 times longer than before
<eyequeue> tweek:  okay, i'll bet you now have wine available to you as well :)
<tweek>     14      14    1182
<tweek>  it is the same
<Amaranth> eyequeue: _Really_ old version of WINE.
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  but he has *none* presently, his repos are misbehaving
<fluk> Hi
<Amaranth> warty or hoary?
<tweek> warty
<eyequeue> warty
<Amaranth> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<eyequeue> tweek:   apt-cache show wine | wc
<fluk> there is a new french mirror for ubuntu
<eyequeue> tweek:   more than 0 now?
<tweek> no
<fluk> you can put it in your apt source-list
<eyequeue> tweek:   oh DUH,  my fault
<randabis> tweek: I posted an example sources.list on rafb
<randabis> look for the newest entry
<randabis> I can't grab the url atm
<tweek> k
<eyequeue> tweek:   also strip the trailing slash from the *universe* line too please
<tweek> k
<fluk> deb ftp://ftp.oleane.net/ubuntu warty main restricted multiverse unviverse
<Amaranth> fluk: You fail it. :P
<Amaranth> unviverse
<eyequeue> tweek:  then re-run sudo apt-get update (snd see if you see it fetch any files) and then rerun that "wc" line
<tweek> ok
<fluk> yes universe, thanks :)
<Welly> Hello all.. is it possible to install ubuntu from the hard drive? this machine doesn't have an optical drive :S
<eyequeue> tweek:  i'd like to get you wine, then further repair your sources.list once you can see for yourself how it makes a difference
<|QuaD|> is this install EVER going to finnish
<OrangeSlice> that's a good question, I wonder if ubuntu provides a net install
<tweek> is source.list interchangeable?
<eyequeue> no
<fluk> the ftp.oleane.net server is also known as ftp2.fr.debian.org
<tweek> :(
<Welly> orange, i can't install off the net at the moment either :) i've got a wireless lan card which needs ndiswrapper
<eyequeue> tweek:  did you get the trailing slash off the universe line?
<OrangeSlice> you're screwed :)
<tweek> how would i remove it thru th eterminal?
<Welly> lol excellent
<Welly> looks like i'm giong to have to buy a new drive of some sort
<eyequeue> tweek:  well, i'd use vim, you can use nano or any other text editor
<tweek> k
<OrangeSlice> nothing beats good ol' CAT-5 running through the house
<eyequeue> tweek:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, for example
<tweek> it wont let me edit it with a text editor
<randabis> tweek: I'd remove the slashes from the ends of every line
<randabis> tweek: you have to use sudo
<tweek> ok
<eyequeue> tweek:  don't forget the sudo, hyou need to be root in /etc usually
<randabis> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<|QuaD|> we are up to setting up gnome-applets-data
<eyequeue> |QuaD|:  did you time this at all?
<tweek> how do i save in nano
<|QuaD|> we are up to setting up gnome-games
<|QuaD|> eyequeue: haha nope
<|QuaD|> probably started around midnight
<eyequeue> |QuaD|:  what TZ?
<tweek> nvm
<|QuaD|> eastern
<eyequeue> tweek:  then re-run sudo apt-get update (snd see if you see it fetch any files) and then rerun that "wc" line
<tweek> k
<tweek> no fetching
<eyequeue> tweek:  apt-cache show wine | wc
<|QuaD|> eyequeue: then i am going to apt-get remove gtk2.0
<|QuaD|> lol
<K-Rich> anyone know how to install cursor themes?
<tweek> 0 0 0
<randabis> you probably didn't save the file
<tweek> f3 = save?
<randabis> hmm
<|QuaD|> firefox :)
<mebaran151> why isnt xmms, wxwidgets, and mplayer compiled with GTK2.0 rather than 1.2
<randabis> tweek: yeah :/
<mebaran151> 1.2 looks so ugly
<tweek> i saved then :)
<OrangeSlice> because you didn't compile it
<mebaran151> I know that
<eyequeue> tweek:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list (don't paste, just read it yourself locally to be sure the chages are there)
<mebaran151> but the pkg maintainers
<randabis> post your new sources.list
<mebaran151> could
<mebaran151> ;)
<randabis> on rafb
<OrangeSlice> well, not everyone has gtk2
<|QuaD|> eyequeue: i am getting impatient :)
<eyequeue> |QuaD|:  hold tight, in just a moment tweek is going to pour us all a glass of wine :)
<|QuaD|> eyequeue: setting up openoffice
<tweek> what does cat /etc/apt/sources.list do?
<|QuaD|> lol
<OrangeSlice> heh
<id_ID> :-)
<eyequeue> tweek:  cats (displays) the file to your screen
<tweek> ok
<randabis> tweek: it outputs the contents to your screen
<randabis> or whereever you tell it to
<tweek> it actualy looks like it keeps changin back to have slackes
<randabis> for kicks, you could do
<id_ID> tweak, it's display your apt source list... :-)
<randabis> cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<eyequeue> tweek:  okay, you need to make those changes "stick"
<tweek> "/"
<randabis> lol
<tweek> can i use office as root?
<tweek> thats my prefered text editor :)
<|QuaD|> tweek: why would you want to
<eyequeue> tweek:  make the changes, in nano, and then use control-o to write the changes
<|QuaD|> tweek: why would u use it as root
<|QuaD|> you shouldn't use ANYTHING as root
<randabis> tweek: you could use gedit
<randabis> tweek: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tweek> k
<id_ID> tweak, sure... :-)
<Tsjoklat> long time no speak |QuaD|
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: hey whats up
* K-Rich watches for a mistyped root password Mwahahaahhaaha!
<|QuaD|> i was just by your home :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, doing kubuntu.. how are you doing?
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: i am doing that now too :)
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: good, yourself?
<tweek> i saved twice
<eyequeue> tweek:  cat it again, just to see
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, good beans! are you doing warty or hoary? and I am doing great thank you
<tweek> it looks to have stuck
<tweek> :)
<eyequeue> tweek:  then re-run sudo apt-get update (and see if you see it fetch any files) and then rerun that "wc" line
<tweek> tweek@AMDwinchester:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<tweek> E: Malformed line 23 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: i am installing warty now.... removing gtk (and whatever depends on it)... then updating to hoary... then adding kubuntu :)
<|QuaD|> you seem chipper tonight
<eyequeue> tweek:  stick a # in front of line 23, you don't need it anyway
<tweek> ok
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, you must have read my mind lol.. that's what I am doing too
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: lol.... we are like soulmates
<|QuaD|> haha
<|QuaD|> are you doing it in qemu or on a real system?
<eyequeue> tweek:  that's the sourceforge line
<tweek> k
<K-Rich> kubuntu ? just a guess KDE ?
<eyequeue> tweek:  # comments a line out
<randabis> yeah you don't really need that
<|QuaD|> K-Rich: yeah... no gnome
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, real system... my testbox... going to write an article about it.. got to do it for reals huh
<randabis> K-Rich: yes, soon
<id_ID> everybody, my computer is under proxy.. it's can't run apt-get...?? if i use synaptics...it's can work...how to setting this proxy in apt-get..??
<K-Rich> |QuaD|: sad... i like gnome
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: i wish i could.... i only have one box... who you write for?
<randabis> K-Rich: then use ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, I want to see kynaptic.. lol
<tweek> :(
<tweek> 0 0 0
<eyequeue> tweek:  while you're in there comment out the extra multiverse line at the end, with another # in front
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, the NL team of ubuntu
<|QuaD|> K-Rich: i like the speed of gnome, but kde altogher
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: NL?
<tweek> k
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, The Netherlands..
<|QuaD|> i thought you are from cali
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, I am very much Dutch :)
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: lol
<eyequeue> tweek:  then re-run sudo apt-get update (after each edit of sources.lsit)
<K-Rich> |QuaD|: the only think i like about KDE that i cant figure out how to do in gnome is make the application menus appear on the panel (al MacOS)
<tweek> k
<K-Rich> s/al/a'la
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, just not living there lol
<|QuaD|> K-Rich: lets not do a kde/gnome debate here :)
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: haha... i want to live in cali :)
<|QuaD|> just had my first in and out burger
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, no you don't :)
<K-Rich> |QuaD|: i agree :)   you wouldn't know how to do that though would you?  Or anyone for that matter?
<poningru> anyone here familiar with ubuntu live cd?
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: if i can find a decent job out there... i am there
<|QuaD|> K-Rich: nope, i am a kde man at heart :)
<eyequeue> tweek:  apt-cache show wine | wc
<randabis> openoffice is a bastard :p
<tweek> still 0 0 0
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, I shall hope (but I don't need to.. er is no work in Cali) that you won't find a job then :)
<randabis> how about sudo apt-cache search wine?
* Xenguy taps his fingers...
<tweek> i now like gedit :)
<poningru> anyone know how they make the win installers?
<poningru> in the live cd
<K-Rich> |QuaD|: damn man, i'd almost kill for a double-double from in-and-out :/
<eyequeue> tweek:  grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^ deb "
<randabis> poningru: what do you mean?
<Tsjoklat> tweek abiword is pretty good
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: haha.... thanks i guess :).... i am going to go to the linuxworld expo soon and hopefully get my resume out soon
<poningru> you know how if you put in the live cd during windows
<|QuaD|> blah
<|QuaD|> going on wed
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, there are nicer places to live surely :P
<|QuaD|> hopefully get something out of it soon
<|QuaD|> i love boston
* Xenguy moves to /ignore..
<eyequeue> tweek:  you're having more fun with this file than any user has a right :)
<tweek> eye there was no output for that so i think it worked?
<jamin_l> uhm hey guys... what's the terminal command to find out what processes are using a device? (sda1)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, England for example
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: i like america
<|QuaD|> haha
<|QuaD|> born and raised here
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, well try Montana hahaha
<poningru> it opens up a autorun that lists a bunch of oss to install
<jamin_l> i'm trying to unmount my camera but it doesn't want to unmount because it's busy somewhere
<randabis> tweek: you should have got output I think
<poningru> ps aux
<poningru> jamin:
<tweek> nope,
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: is there broadband access and jobs there?
<eyequeue> tweek:  grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list (don't paste, i'll ask you about the output)
<Xenguy> jamin_l: lsof or fuser might help
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, yes last I heard
<crimsun> jamin_l: use lsof with the mount point, not the physical device
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: thats kind of a requirement :)
<tweek> k
<tweek> i got 4 lines
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: i am more of a city guy though
<mebaran151> ismt there a whole site dedicated to why not to use cat
<crimsun> moin Tsjoklat, |QuaD|
<jamin_l> can you tell me what lsof does & if i should use any switches or anything with it?
<|QuaD|> hey crimsun
<Tsjoklat> hey crimsun
<eyequeue> tweek:  actually do paste the single deb line, not the deb-src line
<eyequeue> lsof (8)             - list open files
<Xenguy> jamin_l: it does an 'ls' of OpenFiles
<tweek> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
* |QuaD| is hungry but its too late to eat
<Xenguy> =lsof
<|QuaD|> and i have no food
<tweek> i only have ramen wich i hate
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, start your own city
<eyequeue> tweek:  are you a student? (ramen)
<tweek> ya
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: like in simcity/lincity
<eyequeue> tweek:  k, sudo apt-get update
<|QuaD|> i am not good at those games.... my cities usually die :)
<crimsun> tweek: pad thai >> ramen
<tweek> pad thai =?
<|QuaD|> crimsun: pad thai = 10xcost of ramen
<crimsun> tweek: thai noodles
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, have you played Sims2?
<eyequeue> tweek:  your line looks good, so this should fetch something
<tweek> ah
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: no windows ;(
<|QuaD|> is it good?
<tweek> it didnt :(
<crimsun> |QuaD|: thankfully not here :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, very much so!
<Amaranth> |QuaD|: Great trick for Sim City 2000: Make a small city that just makes a little bit of money every year then make time go really fast and go watch a movie.
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: is there a linux version yet?
<Tsjoklat> ramen?
<eyequeue> pad thai are tastier, better noodles, though a bit pricier too
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, only from the first edition.. Sims1
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: cup a noodle soup = ramen, but ramen is cheaper
<Tsjoklat> do I want to know what ramen is? it does sound horrid
<tweek> i like ramen in a cub because it has veggies :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, pad thai is good
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: they aren't horrible.... they actaully aren't bad at all
<tweek> cup
<eyequeue> tweek:  i'm heading out the front door on foot, i'll bring you the file, lol
<tweek> ok!
<Amaranth> ramen noodles that you have to boil and then add seasoning to?
<|QuaD|> Amaranth: yeah
<Tsjoklat> doesn't it taste like plastic? lol
<Amaranth> I love the creamy chicken flavor.
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: no, they are actually decent
<tweek> eyequeue is it possible to do it over sshd?
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, I don't know.. if you say it is good it probably isn't :)
<Amaranth> tweek: If you trusted someone you could temporarily unlock the root account and let them fix it.
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: thanks a lot :) they aren't great... but for something quick and easy, they do the trick
<|QuaD|> they are SUPER cheap
<tweek> well il tell my freind
<tweek> brb
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, well you have to admit.. you do have a funny taste for food
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: haha, why do you say that? (i forget what i have told you :0) )
<Amaranth> ramen noodles are about $0.10-$0.17, can't be beat
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: i pretty much eat anything other than fish
<tweek> :)
<tweek> fish is the suck
<tweek> cept grouper
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, I do remember what you told me before... and it was highly frightning
<eyequeue> tweek:  ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<alka_trash> Mmmm Sushi
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: haha.... i eat anything :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, rest my case :)
<eyequeue> tweek:  i want to see all about that file :)
<tweek> k
<tweek> pm you it?
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: can't blame a poor 21 y/o for taking what he can get!
<|QuaD|> before i went to college, i was the PICKIEST eater
<eyequeue> tweek:  feel free (this btw is the file we've been working to get for you, so you can get wine)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, if you say so :) being poor never prevented me from not eating right
<tweek> you mgiht like this, No such file or directory
<tweek> :(
<eyequeue> tweek:  okay, that's consistent
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: want to cook for me :)
<eyequeue> tweek:  that means apt-get update hasn't fetched it yet
<tweek> k
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, offer still stands.. come on over
<tweek> why would it get 1386
<tweek> im on amd64
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: you should have told me last week when i was in sf
<eyequeue> tweek:  i have to ask this, though i suspect i know:  you don't happen to have "screen" installed there do you?
<eyequeue> tweek:  ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tweek> i have vnc
<eyequeue> tweek:  ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-*_Packages
<eyequeue> tweek:  oh wait a sec, let me check something on the archive
<tweek> k
<tweek> heres the output of that tho
<delltony> anyone mind helping me get dcc sends working with xchat ? i have enabled ports 1024 to 65535 on my router but nothing seems to give
<tweek> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root      9491991 2004-10-20 03:27 /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<tweek> oops
<tweek> i dislike this client o.0
<Amaranth> delltony: I believe X-Chat has an option where you can fill in the IP address you're using. I can't remember if it needs to be the local IP or the router's IP but sometimes it's required.
<delltony> well i look at the info and it shows my correct ip which is strange
<delltony> and i see it in netstat -tlnp listening on 1024 for the send to ack
<Tsjoklat> my attention is needed by another rig.. in and out
<delltony> but i can receive all day long just never sedn
<mebaran151> is there anyway to make my gtk1.2 apps look better
<mebaran151> they have such awful fonting
<|QuaD|> my warty install has been on the same step for a while!
<|QuaD|> "registering documentation, please wait!"
<mebaran151> Quad
<mebaran151> you might have frozen
<jamin_l> I figured it out.  I had gThumb open.
<|QuaD|> mebaran151
<|QuaD|> mebaran151: i doubt it
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> it matters what you mean by quite awhile
<GammaRay> mebaran151: gtk-theme-switch2
<|QuaD|> mebaran151: 20 minutes
<mebaran151> I see quite awhile as five days
<GammaRay> mebaran151: err gtk-theme-switch rather.. not 2
<|QuaD|> mebaran151: its ok... its just slow
<mebaran151> hehe
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> good
<crimsun> mebaran151: gtk1 has a hackish attempt at adding antialiasing
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> could I see it
<crimsun> you have to export GDK_USE_XFT=1
<mebaran151> it cant look worst that it is
<crimsun> and possibly LD_PRELOAD some lib
<mebaran151> how would I do that for say XMMS
<crimsun> google for gtk1 antialias
<mebaran151> cool
<crimsun> mebaran151: sudo aptitude install beep-media-player
<mebaran151> does it do everything xmms does
<GammaRay> no offense but I find aa quite terrible looking myself.
<crimsun> mebaran151: xmms with a gtk2 ui
<crimsun> forked from xmms 1.2.xish
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> I shall look at it
<GammaRay> aa, "lets make fonts look better by squinting"
<mebaran151> well beep-media-player doesnt want to laod
<KevMan> Mornin all
<mebaran151> any ideas
<hoary> everybody, any body know whereis source to install eclipse...??
<welly> Hello all
<mebaran151> Hello
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> do I need pass anything special to beep
<siimo> hoary: ?
<|QuaD|> FINALLY it finnished
<crimsun> mebaran151: nope
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> can it load with XMMS in the bkgrnd
<crimsun> mebaran151: start it from the terminal and look at the output
<crimsun> mebaran151: close xmms first
<siimo> hoary:  apt-get install eclipse-platform it should be in ubuntu ?
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> I will
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> could someone help me with java?
<|QuaD|> marcin_ant: www.ubuntuguide.com
<marcin_ant> I installed j2sdk1.5.0 with apt
<marcin_ant> as described here
<marcin_ant> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<marcin_ant> but now I cannot remove this package
<mebaran151> after xmms finishes recording tchaivosky
<mebaran151> oh those russians
<OrangeSlice> the person who can decipher this command gets a cookie: sed -i -e':a;N;$!ba;s/\n//g'
<OrangeSlice> :p
<crimsun> rachmaninov
<mebaran151> shostakovich
<mebaran151> stravinsky
<mebaran151> Borodin'
<hoary> siimo, i can't get it from the source.. :(
<mebaran151> Mussourgsky
<crimsun> prince igor
<crimsun> & dance of the potslovian dance
<marcin_ant> |QuaD|: I know but I don't have problem with installation - I want to remove but package is broken
<crimsun> miss hahn plays a mean shostakovich, too
<marcin_ant> |QuaD|: can you help?
<mebaran151> can it use xmms modules
<mebaran151> like my flac module
<mebaran151> beep media player
<|QuaD|> marcin_ant: whats the errors
<mebaran151> and why doesnt it support the modern alsa
<crimsun> mebaran151: it absolutely supports alsa.
<|QuaD|> tsjoklat didn't even say good bye!
<tsjubu> marcin, sudo rm -rf ?
<|QuaD|> hehe
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I just found that
<mebaran151> sorry
<mebaran151> I jump to conclusion
<marcin_ant> |QuaD|: the problem is that package installed files in /usr/lib/sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<mebaran151> but can it play flac
<crimsun> mebaran151: absolutely
<mebaran151> all my cd's are flacced
<marcin_ant> |QuaD|: but when I'm trying to apt-get remove
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> using the xmms stuff
<tezza> how do i remove .deb's that i have added?
<mebaran151> which is better for mp3 decoding
<mebaran151> mad or mpg123
<crimsun> tezza: sudo aptitude remowe foo
<marcin_ant> |QuaD|: then it complains that for example "/usr/bin/idlj": No such file or directory
<crimsun> mebaran151: mpg123 is probably "faster" on your system because it has a fpu
<mebaran151> oh and crimsun, can it use mplayer to player movies
<mebaran151> ah yes
<mebaran151> fixed point arithmetic is all the rage these days
<siimo> tezza: or dpkg -r
<marcin_ant> |QuaD|: scripts wants to remove files from /usr while they are in /usr/lib/sun-j2sdk
<mebaran151> does beep media use the xmms plugins
<crimsun> mebaran151: it can, but you should use versions compiled for b-m-p
<mebaran151> ok
<crimsun> mebaran151: as for mplayer, I don't believe it can
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I will be stuck with xmms for all my DivX
<mebaran151> doesnt look like it does video
<mebaran151> but it does what I need it to
<OrangeSlice> or actually use mplayer.
<mebaran151> so it is fine
<mebaran151> OrangeSlice, blasphemy!
<marcin_ant> |QuaD|: what can I do with this crap?
<mebaran151> but mplayer has the same font problem
<OrangeSlice> indeed, I prefer totem/gstreamer myself.
<mebaran151> I think it must have a gui based on gtk1.2 as well
<mebaran151> I will see if totem will open my DivX
<mebaran151> a whole bunch of shows my friend gave me
<OrangeSlice> I think ubuntu comes with totem-xine, which works quite well itself
<Neil3> it will
<Neil3> i use totem-xine
<OrangeSlice> gstreamer supports more formats though
<OrangeSlice> so I use it
<mebaran151> I will be damned
<Neil3> gstreamer totem had problems for me
<tsjubu> i use totem-xine
<OrangeSlice> plus autoloading subtitles from a file is nice
<mebaran151> I guess since they added ffmpeg to Gstreamer
<mebaran151> it works out
<mebaran151> the anime I got from my friend hardcoded on the disk
<mebaran151> which is both annoying
<mebaran151> but utterly necessary
<mebaran151> ffmpeg is the video codec of mplayer right
<mebaran151> too bad gstreamer stutters
<mebaran151> it was nice
<eyequeue> btw, for anyone curious, the wine problem turned out to be that it was only available for the i386 platform :(
<crimsun> eyequeue: if you're on amd64, try running wine within a 32-bit chroot
<tweek> im on the amd ,but i dont know how to do that
<eyequeue> crimsun:  it's tweek, and he was looking to apt-get it, but it doesn't exist for non-i386 i now see
<crimsun> tweek: use debootstrap with --arch=i386
<crimsun> tweek: there are helpful hints on the wiki
<|QuaD|> anyone here familiar with qemu?
<tweek> and this allows me to run as a i386?
<crimsun> tweek: well essentially you'll have a 32-bit ubuntu install chrooted in some directory
<tweek> your over my head :)
<duckdown> Wow, I totally overlooked the beautiful job debian did with the base gnome
<randabis> finally :p
<duckdown> I just chose to install it this time around
<duckdown> err not debian
<duckdown> ubuntu
<crimsun> tweek: search on the wiki for it
<tweek> ok
<duckdown> if you're using --append-to-version , is there a point to setting a name inside make menuconfig?
<crimsun> duckdown: not really
<duckdown> :D
<duckdown> quietest i've ever seen it :] 
<tweek> can anyone help me wit a compileing error?
<tweek> with
<Bubbling_Zombie> hi there ^_^
<duckdown> 8] 
<tweek> hello
<tweek> i get this error when i try to ./configure wine   checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tweek> i have it
<Bubbling_Zombie> is it possible to use a windows share as a temporary repository ? just to install ndiswrapper
<Bubbling_Zombie> or is it better to compile from source
<tolstoy_> nvidia messed up again with the latest hoary kernel builds?
<welly> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu from a burnt ISO file. i've stuffed the disc in the drive and it starts to boot up then I'm getting an "invalid compression format" error or something
<welly> any ideas what that is about?
<ivan> woohoo a wiki
<Bubbling_Zombie> nm, found it
<tjs> anyone running hoary on a dell inspiron 9200?
<ivan> can i resize ntfs partitions from the live cd?
<tjs> I just finished installing it, it hangs after a minute
<tjs> total lock up, cant alt-ctrl-f1, sys-req-b.. anything
<crimsun> tjs: running latest hoary kernel? the security and inotify patches have been reverted.
<tjs> oh
<tweek> how do i get cvs?
<tweek> apt-get cvs?
<tjs> I'll check the kernel version once ive finished settuing up *cough* XP on another partition
* tjs is taking this beast to a lan party to streach its legs tomorrow :)
<tweek> :)
<crimsun> 'night. :)
<tweek> it worked
<eyequeue> tweek:  close, sudo apt-get install cvs
<tweek> got it ;P
<eyequeue> tweek:  sudo apt-get install cvsd if you want to create your own local repositories
<tweek> na i just wanted to get some source for a game
<tweek> hmmm
<tweek> :(
<tweek> is there a way to get everything evel slightly related to compileing so i never have to update again
<tweek> every*
<maps73> hi, who know the similar command line for gnome? kprinter --stdin
<senectus> I've been re-arranging my partitions.. and I think I've broken it :-( If I do a "v" in fdisk I get "62 unallocated sectors
<senectus> "
<senectus> Can I recover it?
<Amaranth> tweek: Not unless you want to get all the -dev packages, for a start.
<tweek> get-apt install *dev?
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install *-dev
<Amaranth> watch how large that is :P
<tweek> i dont mind :)
<maps73> hi, who know the similar command line for gnome? kprinter --stdin
<Amaranth> maps73: Nope, can't say I can.
<Amaranth> senectus: Ouch, no idea.
<Amaranth> Didn't want you guys to think I was just ignoring you. :P
<senectus> Amaranth, it gets worse.. I get this wjen I try to write the changes to the disk:
<senectus> Command (m for help): w
<senectus> The partition table has been altered!
<senectus> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<senectus> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<senectus> The kernel still uses the old table.
<senectus> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<senectus> Syncing disks.
<senectus> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu #
<tweek> Amaranth have you heard of guichan?
<Amaranth> nope
<tweek> =\
<tweek> i guess its a library i need to compile a game
<Amaranth> google for it
<tweek> :)
<tweek> i <3 google
<Amaranth> senectus: When you reopen fdisk are the changes still there?
<senectus> Amaranth, yes
<senectus> but It has the control-D error that doesn't let it boot properly
<tjs> gah, you cant use the live cd as a rescue cd?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hiho
<Amaranth> tjs: Sure you can.
<tjs> which boot option?
<tjs> I just need to reinstate grub in the mbr
<tweek> if i make> make install, its already been installed and i dont have to mess with it anymore right? o.0
<kent> Is there some way to the textwindow in xchat scroll over more text? i got up this morning and saw that some one sent me a message in a channel, but i could not see it in the window, i had to open the logs by hand. :( since "less" can open a large log-file without to much cpu/memory usage, perhaps xchat can aswell?
<scizzo> kent: is there no /lastlog or something?
<kent> scizzo, thanks :)
<[NikO] > hello
<duckdown> what the hell? how come when I run apt-get it wants me to insert my CD?
<TheMuso> duckdown: You have very likely got your CD in your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<TheMuso> As in, apt is pointed to your CD.
<AndyR> un-tick cd in symantic repository if thats what you use
<duckdown> symantec?
<duckdown> for linux? haha
<duckdown> yeah it was in sources.list .. fixed thanks
<[NikO] > could someone now how to have ubuntu installed on a external usb2 drive
<El_Che> polypaudio? mmm
<El_Che> now I feel bleeding edge :)
<AndyR> synaptic even, its early :))
<duckdown> AndyR,  i know, im just playin :D
<maps73> a question. i'm using firefox 0.9.3 and i want instal the firefox 1.0. I'm downloading firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz. It's difficult install it? thank you in advance
<OrangeSlice> you could apt-get it from warty-backports
<mlambie_> maps73: I used a deb and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgraded
<mlambie_> i'll get the repository...
<mlambie_> maps73: I *think* it's: deb http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ut8g/ubuntu warty-updates main universe
<maps73> ok, I just done. it's very very easy. i just finisched
<svenl> Hi.
<svenl> I am trying to debootstrap a ubuntu system from an installed debian.
<svenl> Can i simply reuse the ubuntu /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts with the debian debootstrap package ? Or do i need something particular ?
<dredg> svenl: works for me (tm)
<senectus> aaarrgghh@
<senectus> my /dev/hda partition table is broken :-( not my install wont let me boot.. I can still get to the data but I can make it boot off the install
<ryan_> are there defragmentation tools ?
<svenl> dredg: you just copied the hoary/warthy scripts over ?
<dredg> svenl: yeah
<svenl> dredg: and debootstrap will do a base system like debian, and then i have to install all the graphical stuff ?
<dredg> debootstrap will only install what it's told to
<svenl> yep, working :)
<svenl> need to do some post-debootstrap config probably though.
<svenl> Now i need to run it with the debian powerpc kernel, and it should run happily.
<d3vic3> anyone from portugal?
<svenl> Damn, it failed, with some message about no /mnt/usr/sbin/sendmail in the configuring base system step :/
<gawie> hi is there someone who can tell me why this distro does not come with a mp3 player???
<svenl> gawie: it probably does but you didn't find it.
<hypatia> Would http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePythonTransitionTODO be an appropriate place to mention that the offlineimap dependencies are broken? (it depends on the profiler)
<hypatia> (offlineimap is in universe)
<searcher`> gawie: add multiverse and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<searcher`> there's your mp3 plugin
<searcher`> (might have to re-register your plugins)
<senectus> how do you format a fs to be swap?
<eyequeue> mkswap
<senectus> ahh thats it thanks.. (brain fart :-P )
<eyequeue> np
<senectus> I shoulda remembered that from my gentoo days :-)
<senectus> oookay.. reboot time.. *fingers crossed*
<searcher`> reboot to activate a swap partition?
<PoitEr`AuS> hey, guys how u goin, i'm a complete newb at Linux and i'm just wondering if someone can help me on what is the command in linux to enter Desktop
<PoitEr`AuS> ? :)
<OrangeSlice> uh...
<OrangeSlice> what do you mean exactly
<PoitEr`AuS> i'm sorry i mean does Ubuntu come with a Desktop, eg Windows Xp Desktop, or Mac OS Desktop with icons
<PoitEr`AuS> like trash bla bla bla..??? :)
<OrangeSlice> yes
<OrangeSlice> ubuntu comes with a desktop
<PoitEr`AuS> ok kool, lol i'm a bit lost i know like the basic commands, but i dont know how to load up he Desktop
<PoitEr`AuS> it goes to the command screen
<Mr_Smiley> oh so it didn't start up automatically?
<PoitEr`AuS> :)
<PoitEr`AuS> nop
<Mr_Smiley> nvidia card?
<PoitEr`AuS> Raedon
<Mr_Smiley> hmm
<OrangeSlice> nvidia has better drivers :p
<PoitEr`AuS> 9200 128meg
<PoitEr`AuS> hmm, could it be, that it didnt detect my card,
<PoitEr`AuS> ?
<PoitEr`AuS> any ideas? :)
<JsPr> PoitEr`AuS: Have you tried to execute startx from the command line after login?
<PoitEr`AuS> nop and dont know what da hell dat is :)
<JsPr> well, it should start your desktop (window manager) if you have it installed.
<PoitEr`AuS> nop well den its not installed hmmm, how would i be able to install that on, sorry for knowin so little mate just tryin to learn the basics
<Mr_Smiley> haha well you should have it installed, what happens when you type startx?
<mjr> PoitEr`AuS, I had a detection problem with my 9250 that was fixed by replacing 'Driver "ati"' in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 with 'Driver "radeon"'. Dunno if that works for you, but maybe worth a shot.
<BigIslan1> Any guesses how many months or years before I can use Ubuntu linux with my PowerBook G4 and get online through a T-Mobile Motorola V600 when I'm not able to get online through the university wireless through the built in, yet currently unsupported Airport Extreme hardware?  Basically, in very ballpark terms when will these things work and when will the software update facility be easy enough for a beginner like my grandma?
<PoitEr`AuS> ok kool thanks all u guys, heaps of help Thanks heaps
<PoitEr`AuS> cheers mate, take it easy guys
* memaway is back (gone 20:13:37)
<c-foo> does living in malaysia make my long-ordered CDs take aeons to arrive?
<svenl> Mmm, Seems debootstrap dies while complaining about a missing dpkg_progress command ?
<membreya> does anyone have a tutorial on how to convert divx files to a DVD?
<membreya> in windows I just use nero :|
<c-foo> been waiting for more than 4 months, CDs still won't arrive
<OrangeSlice> I never got mine
<OrangeSlice> and I was in the first shipment back in November
<c-foo> me too
<TheJester667> hi everyone
<c-foo> i guess being in asia makes me inaccessible, mail wise
<OrangeSlice> I'm in the USA, I still didn't get mine ._.
<c-foo> i wonder what shipping company Canonical engaged...
<MyNameIsChris> Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for ubuntu cds to make it to Australia?
<MyNameIsChris> using shipit
<membreya> why not just download it MyNameIsChris ?
<membreya> takes about 10 mins ;)
<TheJester667> i got one of the november cds... germany westfalia..
<c-foo> lucky you
<MyNameIsChris> Because single-channel isdn is not your friend
<OrangeSlice> I think our mailman stole mine
<membreya> ouch
<membreya> 128k? ;)
<membreya> 64k? :P
<MyNameIsChris> Yep
<MyNameIsChris> 64k
<membreya> definately ouch
<OrangeSlice> :(
<membreya> out whoop whoop?
<c-foo> i think i'm qualified to be called a neanderthal
<c-foo> neanderthal with a lappy
<membreya> portable cave paintings c-foo ? :P
<BigIslan1>  ok, how about this, when is bluetooth and airport extreme gonna be supported in linux ppc, approximately :-)
<OrangeSlice> never.  get a pc :p
<Arago> Hi, i have a trrouble with gnome. I can't add launcher. I'm using warty. Any idea ?
<membreya> Arago: right clicked on the panel? :P
<membreya> or are you trying to add it to the menus?
<Arago> membreya > to menus; and tryed both with mouse dx and nautilus. none works
<c-foo> might as well take a flight to africa and get those CDs myself
<c-foo> a lil over the edge, i might add
<membreya> I can't use the nautilus commands either..says cannot display location
<Arago> membreya > mine works. But menus don't update. With nautilus i can see the file but not in menus.
<OrangeSlice> I think they shipped from switzerland
<membreya> Arago: have you restarted your gnome? gnome is having trouble updating
<membreya> you might want to open a console
<membreya> and sudo killall gnome-panel
<c-foo> what are those CDs doing in Switzerland?
<Arago> membreya > i restart pc every day .. it's a NB without suspend to disk .
<Arago> no way
<c-foo> my guess is, they had to randomly send out CDs cuz they cant afford to send everyone CDs, or i'm just wrong
<jk> hmm anyone noticed pcre breakage in php in hoary?
<svenl> dredg: where did you get the scripts from ? hoary or warty ?
<dredg> hoary
<svenl> dredg: seems the hoary ones have dpkg_progress which is not in debian/sid.
<svenl> dredg: maybe it is a recent addition.
<dredg> svenl: ah, haven't done it in a while... anything could have been added
<svenl> chaged it to plain progress, should work, i think.
<Arago> brb
<MSG43> hi
<MSG43> i need help
<MSG43> I need to install ndiswraper. It not on the ubuntu cd, and I get an error whenever I run make and make install
<MSG43> view the error here http://www.pastebin.com/242008 please help
<Amaranth> MSG43: Don't install from source.
<TheJester667> Amaranth, is there a reason why not?
<MSG43> then how do I install? I tried to install from deb and it didn't work
<MSG43> and I don't have an internet connection on my linux box it wireless
<Amaranth> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> does it have ethernet?
<MSG43> yes but I can't connect to the internet it in the other room
<TheJester667> ah ok. thanks
<MSG43> plus I might need to install an other package using source
<El_Che> any more info on the polypaudio switch in hoary?
<christopher_> hey
<christopher_> which gcc should i install 3.3 or 3.4
<christopher_> is there any compatibility issues?
<christopher_> *are
<svenl> dredg: oh well, didn't work :/
<svenl> will try to get warty scripts.
<MSG43> well I gtg hopegully I can get help when i come home hopefully I don't have to ditch ubuntu
<mrkookz> Anyone have any tips as to how to get into Webmin once installed?  I'm using https and port 10000 but it's rejecting the root username and password...
<Div> I want to access /etc/rc.d/init.d/ but only rc0-6&S.d exists how do I navigate please suggest resource material to read - newbie to linux
<scoon> Div, man update-rc.d
<membreya> wooohooo.... I finally got tv-out working! :P
<membreya> now I just have to figure out how to not stretch my desktop
<membreya> does anyone here run tv-out? all my apps are opening off screen (ie on the TV)
<Nermal> membreya, lol.. it working a little too well ? :)
<membreya> all I need is a 100hz tv and I wouldn't care ;)
<Nermal> is it an ATI card ?
<AndyFitz> how the hell did upgrading ubuntu-base break my xsession stuff
<membreya> nermal? isn't that the female kitten in garfield? :P
<AndyFitz> -  -  in hoary
<membreya> Nermal: it's nvidia
<Nermal> erm.. no.. it's a he - his cousin
<membreya> ooooooooooooooh
<Nermal> membreya, humm.. isn't there a util for switching ?
<Nermal> one sec :)
<membreya> i just got it all working in my xorg.conf
<membreya> no util
<Nermal>  http://sourceforge.net/projects/nv-tv-out/
<Nermal> "This is a tool to enable TV-Out on Linux for NVidia cards. It does not need the kernel, supports multiple TV encoder chips. You may use all the features of the chip, down to direct register access, and all resolutions and sizes the chip supports."
<Nermal> hrm
<Nermal> might be in apt.. dunno
<membreya> there has to be a xorg.conf setting to get everything to open on desktop .otherwise when the tv is off >:(
<muscibot> hi all
<muscibot> can any1 tell me how to get a java virtual machine
<JsPr> nvtv is in apt but I didn't get it to work with my Ti4200 card... :-(
<federa> hi everybody!!!
<muscibot> huh?
<membreya> muscibot: http://www.blackdown.org/
<AndyFitz> g'day federa
<muscibot> thnx
<federa> does anyone knows the name of a proxy server for ubuntu??(i need it to use linux computer as a gateway for the win computer) tnx!!
<muscibot> can any1 tell me about a prog where I can burn music cds
<JsPr> federa: Squid?
<federa> probably..my friend told me about this server, but i don't know the name
<federa> how about "simpleproxy"?? it can be useful for me?
<dud> just use squid... what can be simpler and better than good ol squid?
<federa> i've never used a proxy...so i don't know what is good and what is bad  :D
<membreya> well ...got tv out working..now all i need to figure out is how to burn divx files to DVD and how to burn music cd's and I can remove windows ...mwuahahaha
<federa> i just need somethings to use the linux internet connection with windows computer
<El_Che> yo, any idea if rhythmbox works with polypadio in hoary?
<svenl> nope, definitively doesn't work oh well. I guess i need to install ubuntu to debootstrap ubuntu :/
<muscibot> how did you guys get hoary?  I have warty...
<membreya> muscibot: download it ? :)
<El_Che> muscibot: is the unstable version
<El_Che> muscibot: you can upgrade from warty, but it is a development version things change fast and sometimes brake
<muscibot> yeah
<muscibot> i guess
<dredg> so they sometimes brake fast?
<membreya> ...i sudo apt-get upgrade at least once a day :)
<membreya> always new stuff coming down
<AndyFitz> has anyone updated linux-image and or ubuntu-base and restarted their system ?
<AndyFitz> in hoary
<muscibot> but I cant this mointh...I maight cap
<membreya> AndyFitz: ...the new version that came down in the last 24 hours?
<AndyFitz> membreya, yep
<membreya> ....only got it when I got home ....
<membreya> about 1 hr ago
<membreya> looking for anything in particular?
<AndyFitz> im having some troubles logging back into gnome from gdm
<membreya> hmmm ...hang on
* membreya reboots
<federa> let's try squid..
<Tsjoklat> wow AndyFitz are you the AndyFitz that makes the icons?
<El_Che> last hoary kernel is b0rked when using madwifi
<AndyFitz> er i guess so
<Tsjoklat> love your work AndyFitz :) thanks for making them
<muscibot> i think that Ill wait itill hoary is on cd
<muscibot> i cant risk capping cos its a work line
<AndyFitz> Tsjoklat,  thanks mate. I'm looking to complete them by alot more in the next 2-3 weeks
<muscibot> HUMPH!!!!
<muscibot> I cant get java to install
<Tsjoklat> AndyFitz, is it true that you are going to make a set for KDE as well?
<muscibot> AAAARRG!!!!
<AndyFitz> Tsjoklat: yeah once im finished i see no reason not to.. its just renaming files
<AndyFitz> but priority 1 is to get them actually done
<Tsjoklat> AndyFitz, true.. will be nice for the Kubuntu release
<flosch> hi
<AndyFitz> cool well this should be done in time for inclusion in hoary so i guess hey could be in kubuntu.   etiquette will be in hoary under the human name / theme. possible with a palette modification
<Tsjoklat> AndyFitz, yes I saw the changes you made... still awesome like everything you make
<membreya> well rebooted
<membreya> my nvidia module won't load anymore >:(
<Nermal> :|
<membreya> so bye bye tv out
<membreya> I blame you
<membreya> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<membreya> Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<Nermal> what does dmesg say ?
<membreya> nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<membreya> how to fix? :(
<membreya> want my tv out back
<El_Che> membreya: boot with the 2.6.10-3 kernel
<El_Che> membreya: boot with the 2.6.10-2 kernel I mean
<El_Che> the -3 does not work with my wifi either
<membreya> works with my wifi
<membreya> I don't have -2
<membreya> -3 is all I have :(
<El_Che> apt-get install the -2
<El_Che> should be there
<Nermal> urgh
<jelte> Hi guys... I'm running ubuntu on an AMD Athlon... would it be worth changing my kernel image to the k7 one? if so, which package in synaptic do i swap to?
<membreya> whats wrong Nermal ?
<AndyR> jelte, yes :)
<Nermal> tired
<AndyFitz> membreya,, so everything else is all good ?
<Tsjoklat> jelte you would like the k7 package then
<AndyFitz> hrm  i wonder how i messed up my gdm login
<jelte> AndyR, I thought so ;-)   but there are a few k7 packages.. and a few i386 packages that are all installed...
<membreya> AndyFitz: ...I don't use much :) x-chat, gaim are all good :)
<jelte> (cant check now, synaptic is busy)
<membreya> AndyFitz: is it just not loading?
<Tsjoklat> jelte linux-image-2.6.10-3-k7
<jelte> Tsjoklat, thanks!  once installed i take it i need to reboot for grub to load the right one?
<AndyFitz> its giving me the   " cannot write to xsessions error )  your permissions may be stuffed or your disk is full  blah "
<membreya> ouch
<Tsjoklat> jelte, you're welcome
<AndyFitz> i tried using an older kernel but same error  so i put it down the the ubuntu-base pacakge i upgraded  ( i think it was the only one i changed since the previous reboot
<AndyFitz> but i have no idea how that could change this . . considering i thought it was an empty pacakge with just dependencies
<jelte> Tsjoklat, uh... i dont have that one... latest i got is linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-k7
<shock> hm... is there anything comparable to k3b and/or kile based on gtk+ ?
<Tsjoklat> jelte apt-get update
<membreya> grrrrr...is there an easier way of getting my nvidia other than rolling back the kernel?
<Tsjoklat> jelte, it was just updated
<jelte> Tsjoklat, i just did that... i'm still on warty though, are you running hoary?
<Tsjoklat> jelte yes I am.. perhaps it is a different version on warty.. but you still need the k7 one
<childe> Hello
<jelte> Tsjoklat, cool will take the one that i see here
<jelte> what is the k7-smp ?
<rubixXx> sup
<childe> I can not use GLX...
<rubixXx> child
<jelte> never mind, worked it out ;-)
<childe> It's a Nvidia Ti 4200 card, and I installed the glx-nvidia package
<rubixXx> sudo glx-nvidia-enable
<rubixXx> clt alt backspace to restart x
<childe> So I must restart X ? Got it
<membreya> grrrr this is annoying..why won't the nvidia driver work now >:(
<rubixXx> are there any better w32codecs, the wmv codec sucks
<AndyFitz> im gonna go to bed... wake up ... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and hope everythings all better lol
<membreya> heh night AndyFitz ;)
<AndyFitz> else im going to have to go outdoors or something crazy like that. :-P
<BockBilbo> helo
<AndyFitz> night membreya, Tsjoklat , all
<BockBilbo> has any of you had problems with gnome-panel on a recent upgrade in hoary????
<BockBilbo> :s
<membreya> what problems bock?
<nomade> hi all
<BockBilbo> it happpens that after i upgraded yestertday, everytime i try to open a menu
<BockBilbo> ubuntu gets frozen
<federa> bye!!
<membreya> nope..nothing like that
<BockBilbo> and i have to restart
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> sucks
<BockBilbo> :(
<jelte> right... gonna reboot and see if this k7 image makes much of a diff ;-)   c ya
<BockBilbo> i have uninstalled the gnome-panel..
<BockBilbo> gonna try installing it again
<anti_> with the latest hoary kernels (linux-image-2.6.11-1-686_2.6.11-0.2_i386.deb and linux-image-2.6.10-3-686_2.6.10-17_i386.deb) my system logs lots of "scheduling while atomic: gam_server/0xffffffff/9152" messages and stops working after a short while (5-10 mins).
<anti_> should I file a bug with linux-image? or gamin/gam_server? what information will be needed?
<El_Che> anti_: I think kernel, with that kernel I got that kernel panic too and my wifi did not work
<anti_> it's not strictly a kernel panic.
<anti_> but ok. will file.
<El_Che> anti_: it resulted in a kernel panic in my case
<anti_> ah. i see.
<El_Che> after a trillion gam_server errors
<membreya> new kernel killed my nvidia >:(
<anti_> ah... sounds promising :-)
<anti_> someone will have to fix it, thats the good news.
<svenl> jbailey: am here.
<svenl> arg, don't have the log anymore, i reformatted everything, let me try again.
<membreya> El_Che: what do i apt-get to grab the previous kernel?
<jbailey> svenl: 'k.
<jbailey> svenl: Are you showing me the debootstrap or the apt-get upgrade?
<anti_> membreya, with any luck, you got one in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<svenl> jbailey: the debootstrap failed.
<RainMoods> Good morning
<RainMoods> I have to change permissions of a directory and all it's subdirectories... Is there a way to do that?
<anti_> chmod -R
<Tsjoklat> RainMoods, ubuntuguide.org
<RainMoods> yay
<RainMoods> Thank you, anti_ and Tsjoklat
<jbailey> svenl: Ah, I see.  Yeah, the base Ubuntu system no longer contains an MTA.
<Tsjoklat> RainMoods, you're welcome
<jbailey> svenl: The general theory being that on a purely desktop system, all an MTA is good for is filling up mail queues that noone will ever read.
<jbailey> (with messages a user won't understand)
<svenl> jbailey: i did a fresh debian/sarge install with todays sid_d-i, installed debootstrap and chroot, got the warthy script from the warthy debootstrap, copied it to /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts, and ran debootstrap warthy /mnt http://...
<membreya> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660' <--- what the
<svenl> jbailey: well, it fails all the same. it tells me something about dpkg_progress not existing, which i replaced by progress, and then it tells me unable to isntall packages, retrying 5 times, for adduser, base-files, and so on.
<svenl> jbailey: am doing an install, and will backup the log file and mail it to you or something.
<jbailey> svenl: Can you try just changing the sources and doing an apt-get upgrade?
<svenl> jbailey: huh ?
<svenl> jbailey: from sarge to ubuntu ?
<jbailey> svenl: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<jbailey> svenl: It points out that it's not exactly supported (I beleive that woody to hoary is), but that's how I did my pegasos install.
<svenl> jbailey: This is not supported :/
<svenl> jbailey: BTW, my other idea was to use grub2 to boot the daily hoary netboot vmlinux + initrd.gz, but i was not really able to setup grub2.
<jbailey> svenl: Correct - mostly because there's a risk of not everything being updated.
<svenl> I have the grub2 package installed on the debian partition, and did : ./grub-mkimage -d . -o nameofelffile ext2.mod normal.mod linux.mod boot.mod amiga.mod
<svenl> well, sort of.
<jbailey> svenl: But off of a simple install or debian sarge debootstrap it should be a problem.
<Jelte> hi there... i just installed the k7 kernel image, but now my machine wont boot into X anymore ;-(   not even if i select an older kernel image from grub.. checking the X log, it seems it failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.... should i update something after upgrading the kernel image to k7?
<RainMoods> anti_: sudo chmod -R etcetera did the trick. thanks!
<El_Che> Jelte: you also need extra packages
<svenl> jbailey: i would add a postinst which generates the correct grub-image or something such, not ?
<Jelte> El_Che, i was afraid of that ;-)    which ones?
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, did you get the linux restricted modules?
<jbailey> svenl: Ah, here's the one I was looking for:
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, no apt held those back
<jbailey> svenl: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-woody
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, you need the linux-restricted-modules
<El_Che> Jelte: apt-cache search nvidia
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, probably because you need to install something with it
<svenl> jbailey: i have sarge installed, not woody though.
<BockBilbo> i give up
<BockBilbo> :s
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, are you doing it through terminal or synaptic?
<BockBilbo> im gonna reinstall ubunt
<jbailey> svenl: YEah, but if you wanted a separate partition, you could debootstrap through woody.
<El_Che> Jelte: probably nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-3-k7
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, well now through a terminal, since X wont start ;-)    (running IRC from a laptop)
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows whats the url for the latest hoary install iso?
<El_Che> however the kernelpackage -3 is buggy
<El_Che> I reverted to -2
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, I have nvidia and I do NOT need the nvidia-glx
<jbailey> svenl: If you're doing the current partition, basically do a really minimal install, and do the apt-get upgrade for now.
<membreya> ok that was all too freaky!!!!!
<Jelte> El_Che, i already have the nvidia-glx
<jbailey> svenl: re: grub2, I don't think you should have the -d .  in the command line.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, you should really try to see if your glxgears work before messing with the glx files
<Jelte> sounds like i need those restricted modules
<El_Che> Jelte: try the restricted modules
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, yes
<svenl> jbailey: yeah, i removed it, and obviously changed the nameoffile.
<svenl> ls is not yet supported, right ?
<membreya> when i first rebooted after the new kernel my iso9660 fs wouldnt work and my nvidia module wouldnt load
<membreya> rebooted again and it's all working
<jbailey> svenl: I will generate it in the postinst.  I was thinking out putting the file as /boot/grub/grub
<jbailey> svenl: Tab completion works.
<svenl> jbailey: yeah.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, I have k7 kernel plus the restricted modules for k7 and de vidcard works like a charm
<jbailey> svenl: If you grab my grub.cfg file out of that directory, you can see what I use to boot.
<svenl> jbailey: i used it to point linxu to vmlinuz..., but when i hit boot, it hanged grub2.
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, cool.. i'll try that.. i think the latest i can see here is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1.4-k7
<svenl> jbailey: "If you grab my grub.cfg file out of that directory" which dir again ?
<jbailey> svenl: That's the vmlinuz that you can boot directly from OF?
<jbailey> svenl: I'm booting off the plain vmlinux-2.6.10-3-powerpc from the Ubuntu kernel.
<svenl> jbailey: ok.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, it has to match the number of the kernel you got... for example.. 2.6.8 would require those modules.. but 2.6.10 requires the modules accordingly
<jbailey> svenl: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/grub2/
<jbailey> svenl: That's where I have the package and such.
<svenl> jbailey: would be really nice if the ubuntu kernel could include the mkvmlinuz needed files. Do you think you could get it in if i provide you with the stuff.
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, yeah, its installing the 2.6.8.1-4 kernel as well...
<jbailey> svenl: fabionne is about run away for a couple of weeks, I could try to find someone to ask.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, should work now
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, fingers crossed ;-)
<svenl> jbailey: ok.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, I am with you :)
<svenl> jbailey: i can ask Kamion too.
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, hehe.. while that is downloading:  what _is_ the restricted-modules package?
<jbailey> I don't think Kamion is on the newly created kernel team.  IIRC from the meeting, there was noone who volunteered for PPC kernels - I don't have enough experience to attempt that.
<svenl> jbailey: http://people.debian.org/~luther/ubuntu.log <- log of the failed debootstrap attempt.
<svenl> jbailey: what about me doing PPC kernels ?
<Tsjoklat> linux-restricted-modules-number
<jbailey> svenl: Sounds lovely. =)
<svenl> jbailey: well, where do i have to apply for it ?
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, yeah but whats in the package?  what kinda of modules?
<jbailey> svenl: Checking.
<Tsjoklat>  - madwifi (Atheros)
<Tsjoklat>  - fglrx (ATI)
<Tsjoklat>  - nvidia
<Tsjoklat>  - fcdsl, fcdsl2, fcdslsl, fcdslslusb, fcdslusb, fcdslusba, fcpci,
<Tsjoklat>    fcpcmcia, fcpcmcia_cs, fcusb, fxusb (AVM ISDN)
<Tsjoklat>  - ltmodem (Winmodem)
<svenl> jbailey: oh, and i just got access to the austrian quad-power5 box, no virtual machine for me yet though.
<Jelte> ah... that would explain things ;-)
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, yup :)
<jbailey> svenl: Is that the one with Harald Grl?
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, odd that it didn't suggest the restricted modules when i installed the kernel...
<svenl> jbailey: yep.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, no it is something you 'have' to know
<jbailey> svenl: Nice.  I got a username/pass for it too./
<svenl> jbailey: hehe.
<svenl> jbailey: but for me, until they have the virtual machine licence set up, it is not really all that usefull, i think.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, and I am sorry I should have adviced you to d/l those as well
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, well installing the restricted modules, makes sure apt also installs the kernel... would have thought it could do it the other way around too  (although perhaps that would lead into circular dependency land ;-))
<membreya> anyone here run twinview on their video card.. I can't stop programs opening up on my TV ..if my TV is off it's annoying!
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, no worries
<jbailey> svenl: Me neither.  Given the way the Sarge release is going, an Ubuntu partition on there would be more useful to me for hacking glibc (since I'll actually be able to get the changes in on a predictable schedule) and then backport to Debian.
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, not really sure.. I tend to build my own kernels.. but I recently had to install the k7 kernel with a client.. hence why I knew
<larsrohdin> hi! can I use GAIM to have a voice conversation, with someone who uses MSN messenger?
<Tsjoklat> larsrohdin, not that I know of... gnomemeeting?
<BockBilbo> where does gnupgp save the private pgp key?
<svenl> jbailey: hehe.
<larsrohdin> Tsjoklat, ok... is that compatible with MSN?
<anti_> BockBilbo, ~/.gnupg/
<svenl> jbailey: anyway, did you look at my log ?
<El_Che> larsrohdin: no, but with netmeeting
<Tsjoklat> larsrohdin, no gnomemeeting is like netmeeting
<JoaoMarcus> larsrohdin: there's gaim-vv
<jbailey> svenl: Thinking of which, I've been running a gcc compile on this pegasos box.  I'm hunting a segfault in gij and need a version without debug symbols.
<BockBilbo> anti_, so if i reinstall ubuntu, i would need to save just that private key, right?
<Tsjoklat> larsrohdin, don't think you can
<larsrohdin> ok... but is there no program that can speak with msn like that?
<JoaoMarcus> I'm not sure it's usable
<Jelte> Tsjoklat, wohoo  booted up in X just fine now!  thanks
<jbailey> svenl: Given how snappy the UI is, I think I expected compiling to be a bit faster. =)
<anti_> BockBilbo, backing up your homedir is always a good idea :-)
<Tsjoklat> Jelte, yah! hooray!
<BockBilbo> anti_
<BockBilbo> ok
<membreya> hmmm program is trying to compile and it's looking for wx-config...erm?
<jbailey> svenl: I did.  It looks like debootstrap isn't using the newly installed dpkg or something.  (Makes sense for cross-strapping)
<svenl> jbailey: so i probably need a ubuntu to do the install.
<svenl> jbailey: if i move the daily-hoary-netboot initrd and vmlinux to my boot partition, and install grub2, it should work, not ?
<Tsjoklat> larsrohdin, you might want to look into Skype as well
<DJ_Vexel> Hey Guys.. quick question if anyone would like to help.  I am using Ubuntu for PowerPC.. in OS X File Transfers are fine in AIM.  But when in Ubuntu, I can't do transfers with Gaim.  Anyone have a quick fix?
<El_Che> a new -3 kernel in hoary, that's fast. Maybe this will fix the probs
<svenl> jbailey: well, i hear lot of ram should help, and maybe a new non-sucky glibc, which is supposed to speed up things.
<jbailey> svenl: Umm, I guess.  I'm trying to remember if the netboot stuff is all contrained in the initrd still.
<svenl> jbailey: sure it is, how could it be different.
<jbailey> svenl: If your goal is to get it over with, I would just uninstall as much as you can and use apt.
<jbailey> svenl: I know that this works and I can step you through it.
<svenl> jbailey: the initrd contains everything needed to boot the box upto ...
<svenl> jbailey: i have another idea.
<svenl> oh well, maybe not.
<jbailey> svenl: I'm just not sure that it doesn't rely on a couple debs or udebs sitting on the filesystem.
<jbailey> svenl: Almost all of my boxes are in place upgrades from Sarge to Hoary.
<svenl> jbailey: no, netboot should work fine, i will try it.
<svenl> jbailey: grub2 starts partitions at (hd,1) or (hd,0) ?
<jbailey> svenl: 0 - it's using OF number.
<BockBilbo> is it posssible to download an hoary installer instead of having to upgrade to hoary from a warty installation?
<svenl> ok.
<svenl> what do you use for creating the image then ?
<jbailey> svenl: grub-mkimage -o /boot/grub/grub amiga ext2 normal
<jbailey> svenl: All the rest of the modules I'm picking up with insmod.
<acs_> hello
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I can't see hda1 in /mnt/ or (like my usb stick) on the desktop, and I don't know what the "busy" measn. Is my mount command correct?
<svenl> jbailey: o, trying it out.
<drasko> how can I edit some $variable... Say I want to remove /usr/local from the $PATH?
<membreya> i need to get python for the wxwidgets....should i just get common files?
<svenl> jbailey: mmm, i am not sure it did work, i am in grub, but there is no menu, and i get the impression that it didn't like loading the modules.
<jbailey> type lsmod
<mjg59> IamJacksUsername: cat /proc/mounts
<svenl> jbailey: and sometimes doing tab simply freezes the interface, oh well.
<svenl> insmod has normal, ext2, amiga fshelp.
<svenl> wonder about that fshelp.
<jbailey> svenl: Oh!  I forgot - you have to tell it where the config file is. =)
<jbailey> svenl: They haven't got the autodetection code in yet, so Marco wrote a hack for me to hand it in on the command line.
<jbailey> svenl: I boot with "boot hd:0 /boot/grub/grub (hd,0)/boot/grub
<svenl> ah ...
<jbailey> svenl: Just need to give it the directory for now to set the prefix for where it should find the files.  I'm hoping to get him to change this to be the actual config file so that you could have multiple configs.
<svenl> was wondering about that :)
<drasko> how can I edit some $variable... Say I want to remove /usr/local from the $PATH?
<svenl> euh.
<svenl> would that not be :
<svenl> boot hd:0 /boot/grub/grub (hd,0)/boot/grub/grub.conf ?
<IamJacksUsername> mjg59, I'm at work now not at home where the problem PC is. That shows everything's that mounted right, and where?
<jbailey> svenl: Right now you need to tell it the direcotry where the conf is, not the conf itself.
<svenl> didn't seem to work.
<jbailey> svenl: The problem is that right now he's setting the prefix variable internally, not the config file variable.
<svenl> euh.
<bob2> drasko: pick one channel and ask there
<svenl> didn't work.
<bob2> do not ask in #debian and #ubuntu
<svenl> am going to load stuff by hand.
<drasko> bob2, different channel, different people...
<bob2> it's rude and annoying
<svenl> Strange, sometimes, my keyboard input just dies.
<mjg59> IamJacksUsername: Correct
<IamJacksUsername> mjg59, I thought I had to mount my suse harddrive because I read in a Ubuntu live article that the reviewer had to, but I think he mounted a harddisk with Windows. I'll look what the cat command says. Many many thanks
<drasko> bob2, it is really not my intetntion to be rude, but dont other people attend those channels? Please, dont be angry, but I think this makes sense...
<bob2> yeah, you should totally ask on every distro channel
<zzyber> how can i see the version of fglrx?
<svenl> Arg, ...
<svenl> jbailey: i need to append the root=/dev/ram to the ubuntu kernel, right ?
<jbailey> svenl: For the netboot stuff?  err..  It's been so long.  I think so, though.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<svenl> jbailey: probbably only because there is rot=/dev/sda2 as defaulty commandline.
<jbailey> svenl: No, I hand in root=/dev/hda2 for my booting.
<jbailey> svenl: But I don't know about what netboot expects.
<svenl> jbailey: when there is no argument at all, then the default cmdline, as used per kernel config file option is used. And this one is root=/dev/sda2, and thus overrides the debian-installer magic for not needing to set root=/dev/ram
<da_bon_bon> is it safe to remove linux-386 if i use linux-686 only ?
<svenl> same happens on prep hardware.
<membreya> damn twinview...stop opening programs on my TV!!
<svenl> jbailey: you didn't tell me who i have to contact for the ubuntu-powerpc-kernel-maintainer stuff ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes
<zzyber> i dont understand this driver thing with fglrx?? Does fglrx module really provide my linux box with 3d? If i read description for xorg-driver-fglrx it says This package provides 2D display drivers and hardware accelerated OpenGL.
<jbailey> svenl: I haven't figured it out yet.  I've poked fabbionne, since it looks like he's still here.
<jbailey> svenl: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam
<svenl> jbailey: hehe, i guess he has other things on his mind though :)
<jbailey> svenl: I imagine so. =)
<bob2> zzyber: yes, that's all it does.  opengl is a standard interface for 3d cards.
<svenl> ah ...
<zzyber> bob2, so hardware accelerated OpenGL is the same as 3d?
<bob2> no
<bob2> but what you're asking for is hardware accelerated 3d
<bob2> you already have "3d" support in software, but it's slow
<aurax> ello
<svenl> yep, i am in ...
<svenl> trying a clean install now ...
<svenl> jbailey: Mmm, no marvell gigabit ethernet driver in the installer initrd ...
<jbailey> svenl: I think the other one is there, though.
<svenl> yep.
<svenl> jbailey: mmm, the module is there, but there are a couple unresolved symbols in it. MV_WRITE, MV_SET_REG_BITS, MV_READ.
<svenl> oh well.
<jbailey> svenl: Would you mind popping that into bugzilla?
<da_bon_bon> did anyone get bootsplash working on hoary ?
<svenl> jbailey: well.
<svenl> jbailey: i have no bugzilla account yet.
<svenl> jbailey: you can use the ubuntu kernel with the gige ethernet port on your installed system ?
<jbailey> svenl: They're free you know... ;)
<jbailey> svenl: Hmm, I thought I had an eth1, but that may have only been with your 2.6.8 kernel.
<tsjubu> whats the latest kernel in hoary?
<svenl> yeah, i guess fabbione didn't add the right driver or something such.
<svenl> need to fix this.
<Nermal> tsjubu, 2.6.10 iirc
<da_bon_bon> tsjubu: 2.6.10-17
<tsjubu> ok
<tsjubu> yesterday i had a upgrade to 2.6.10.3
<tsjubu> and today one more time the same
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i know whether udev is working or no in hoary ? on startup it says "mounting a tmpfs over /dev" thats why i have doubts
<tsjubu> how is it possible?
<sladen> da_bon_bon: we'lll see about something
<svenl> how well, failed. i guess the hoary netboot kernel disagrees with the modules in the archive :/
<da_bon_bon> POLL: Who is still on warty, and why ?
<Timmey> me is on warty
<Timmey> because I've just installed it...
<Timmey> :D
<dredg> hmm. anyone using the address book applet and find that the type-in box won't take focus?
<svenl> jbailey: oh fun, it tells me invalif module format when insmoding modules from .udebs.
<svenl> will try to load the stuff from a disk iso.
<jbailey> svenl: You should you don't want to just use apt?
<jbailey> svenl: I swear it's less work than this.
<dredg> ok, it will take focus if i drag it to another panel.. then if it loses focus it won't take it again
<svenl> jbailey: because ideally i want hoary supported on the pegasos 2 once it is released.
<peregil> Hi, somebody with ubuntu in a laptop?
<Nermal> yup
<jbailey> svenl: Hmm.  What will be needed to boot a CD?
<peregil> nobody?
<svenl> jbailey: that i fix OF to get yaboot support.
<mgedmin> peregil, ubuntu: check, laptop: check
<svenl> jbailey: but actually, i only need to copy the vmlinux and initrd.gz to somewhere accessible by grub2, and that's it.
<svenl> jbailey: let's test if grub2 can do iso9660 access :)
<peregil> mgedmin, where can i check it?
<Nermal> peregil, I said "yup"
<jbailey> svenl: I don't see a modules for iso9660fs.
<mgedmin> peregil, check what?
<Nermal> peregil, you must be not be english - yup = yes
<Nermal> I have ubuntu on a laptop
<jbailey> svenl: when I see Marco on next, I can ask him if he's got an iso9660 hack lying around.
<peregil> Nermal, sorry, I'm not english native speaker and did not understand "yup"
<Nermal> no problem :)
<svenl> jbailey: yep. i will probably ask him too.
<svenl> jbailey: notice that thursday and friday, i will go on a OF hacking tour, and want to fix yaboot and grub2 then.
<peregil> Nermal, which laptop do you have?
<Nermal> Sony vaio SR31K
<jbailey> svenl: Yay!
<peregil> Nermal, I'm with xorg an have problems with the third level characters
<peregil> Nermal, I've an acer aspire 1300
<Nermal> what do you mean "3rd level characters?"
<selinium_> HI all, a newbie with a question. I have installed xmame with synaptic Package manager, but I cant find it! Where has it gone!
<svenl> jbailey: i will fix the enter/go issue, but tell me any other issue you may think of (per mail maybe ?)
<svenl> jbailey: mmm, can't find hoary installer isos ...
<tritium> fabbione, are you planning a 2.6.10-19 to fix up nvidia?
<kahuna_> Hi
<peregil> Nermal, which xkbmodel have you chosen?
<Nermal> umm gb I imagine
<jbailey> svenl: I'll poke Marco.  He thinks that with his patch he ought to be able to load any arbitrary sized initrd, but it doesn't seem to be the case.  I don't know if it's an OF bug.
<cblack> lo folks
<svenl> jbailey: it indeed is.
<peregil> Nermal, I mean the characters that you usually get with the "alt gr" key pressed
<kahuna_> Does ubuntu have a net install?
<svenl> jbailey: well, the limit is at 8MB or so.
<bob2> kahuna_: you can install over pxe, yeah
<jbailey> svenl: It currently dies at 4.  Is the 8mb limit permanent?
<kahuna_> Hmm. How about with a boot disk or a minimal CD like debian?
<svenl> jbailey: well.
<svenl> jbailey: no, it depends how he loads the image.
<krism> gah
<krism> my cron is in the wrong timezone
<svenl> err the initrd.
<jbailey> svenl: He didn't understand what you meant about malloc-over-claim
<jbailey> svenl: But it would be really nice to get rid of those size limits for as many ppc systems as possible.  I'd still like to aim for the integrated initramfs with all the drivers in it.
<krism> when i tell it to do something at 1200 and 1400 hours, it does them at 1700 and 1900
<svenl> jbailey: the problem is that when loading it, and uncompressing the stuff, you may run into some area used for something else.
<MobyTurbo> kahuna_, Ubuntu is fairly small though, only one ISO
<krism> (it appears to be in GMTR, while the rest of my system is in EST)
<svenl> jbailey: i was thinking of an inteligent wrapper above claim or something such. you tell it you want XMB, and it gets them to you.
<membreya> tritium: what's wrong with nvidia?
<kahuna_> I agree. I just have too many CDs already :)
<svenl> oh well, 40 minutes to download the iso.
<jbailey> svenl: Would that be portable to other ppc arch's to avoid the size limits there?
<tritium> membreya, latest kernel update (2.6.10-18) can't load nvidia module
<svenl> jbailey: i don't know. claim and the available stuff is a chrp standard, so IBM and apple chrp should be portable yes.
<membreya> i noticed ... i had to roll back :(
<svenl> not 100% sure though.
<membreya> it nearly killed me ....only just got tv out working :P
<tritium> membreya, me too.  I had to boot into my old 2.6.10-2 kernel
<tritium> and I don't have the new polypaudio working yet either
<jbailey> svenl: Nice!
<membreya> what's polypaudio do ?
<svenl> jbailey: provided they implement this functionality bugfree.
<tritium> membreya, replaces esound
<svenl> jbailey: it may probably even work on sparcs.
<tritium> membreya, this morning ubuntu-desktop was held back because it would remove esound and install polypaudio in its place
<tritium> I went ahead and dist-upgraded, and now I can't use rhythmbox
<membreya> aah ok :)
<membreya> hmmm ....know of a good program to burn divx to dvd?
<kahuna_> membreya: You mean convert divx to mpeg2
<membreya> meaning take a divx file ...and burn it directly to a full dvd like nero does in windows
<selinium_> HI all, a newbie with a question. I have installed xmame with synaptic Package manager, but I cant find it! Where has it gone!
<kahuna_> You'll have to transocde the video first.
<membreya> bugger
<kahuna_> Nero does that on the fly, and I'm not aware of any linux app that does that
<kahuna_> K3B comes the closest to Nero in my opinion, but no mpeg2 yet.
<membreya> k3b loads with lots of bugs on my system..well lots of error msgs
<scizzo> IMHO it would be cool if there was options to be able to add components to nautilus-burn or something
* membreya is away: I'm busy
<bob2> memsleep: please turn that off
<memsleep> soz ;)
<shock> can someone please tell me the deb line for the marillat packages?
<shock> to go into sources.list?
<cblack> ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html has them
<da_bon_bon> anyone got realplayer 10 working great on hoary ?
<cblack> whoo, the 2.6.10 kernel got fixed in hoary last night.
<tritium> cblack, nvidia?
<cblack> tritium, no. the issue where it would lock up upon login cause the abi was broken.
<tritium> cblack, oh, okay.  It also fixed nvidia too :)
<da_bon_bon> cblack: the 386 or 686 one ?
<da_bon_bon> the bloody 686 kernel cracshes a lot!
<cblack> da_bon_bon, 686.
<da_bon_bon> cblack: updated today and it crashes like hell
<cblack> da_bon_bon, i haven't had any crashes thankfully. though i've only been running it for an hour or so.
<da_bon_bon> how do i remove older kernels like 2.6.8-3-386 and all ?
<cblack> same way you remove any other package
<tritium> da_bon_bon, apt-get remove or dpkg -r
<da_bon_bon> cblack: if i do apt-get remove l;inux-386 all will be rmeoved.
<dejavu> ppl ... how can i set  Xamian , the mail checker for my hotmail and gmail accounts ? what are the required settings ?
<dejavu> ppl ... how can i set  Xamian , the mail checker for my hotmail and gmail accounts ? what are the required settings ?
<Zotnix> Hrm. On distrowatch the top hits for a distro in the last month is Ubuntu.
<Zotnix> :D
<Zotnix> Past 3 months Ubuntu comes second.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: if i do apt-get remove l;inux-386 all will be rmeoved.
* tritium thinks he should not have installed polypaudio this morning
<tritium> da_bon_bon, are you asking me or telling me?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, remove the specific kernel packages you want removed.  linux-386 just depends on the kernel and restricted-modules packages.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: ok, thanks.
<da_bon_bon> gotta go update
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<dejavu> ppl ... how can i set  Xamian , the mail checker for my hotmail and gmail accounts ? what are the required settings ?
<dejavu> does anyone uses MLdonkey ?
<BeTa> yop ppl
<BeTa> how is cpu frequency managed on ubuntu-ppc ? is that pbbuttonsd ?
* cblack seriously needs better upstream bandwith. remoting my desktop over a 40k stream is slow as hell. heh.
<tritium> randabis, you said you're using polypaudio, right?
<free> is anybody over here, who has solved "restricted-modules" problem after upgrade?
<tritium> free, what problem?
<krism> .ignore
<krism> blast
<free> tritium:  I cannot upgrade linux-restricted-modules
<tritium> free, which kernel do you have installed?
<free> tritium: 2.6.8.1-5-686 #1 Sat Feb 12
<tritium> free, and what error do you get when trying to install l-r-m?
<sergiusens> question.... has anyone installed kde on ubuntu and why did you?
<haggai> sergiusens: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Zhukov_> hi there
<Zhukov_> anyone managed to use a bootsplash with hoary?
<tritium> Zhukov_, I'm waiting for usplash
<Zhukov_> :S Did the tutorials and the only thing changing was the resolution of the booting messages
<website> is there a gnutella client for ubuntu?
<Nermal> is tomboy in ubuntu ?
<snowblink> website: gtk-gnutella
<snowblink> Nermal: in hoary
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> no beagle yet though I see.. though all the dependencies are there
<website> snowblink, gtk-gnutella by repo is outdated at 0.93
<website> now to work we need 0.95
<dutch> Nermal: afternoon
<Nermal> lo dutch
<snowblink> website: you can get 0.95 deb from their website and dpkg it
<Zhukov_> hunf
<Zhukov_> will try it again...
<Nermal> website, 0.95 is in hoary, but it doesn't seem to have an executable :|
<njan> ok.. why, every time I load up a drawer/nautilus window with shortcuts in it do I get a popup box for each item in it which is using a 'themed' icon, saying icon not found..
<website> snowblink, why do not add it into the repo?
<njan> ..in spite of the fact that the icons that those objects are set to exist, and it's displaying them?
<free> tritium: synaptics says that it's not installable
<njan> has something recently been changed in hoary?.. because this suddenly started about 2 days ago. <erm>
<snowblink> website: warty is frozen - only security updates
<website> snowblink, i'm in hoary
<free> tritium: the same  question is also asked in formus
* snowblink points website to nermal's comment
<jacquesmerde> hey, can someone tell me if nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server come in the standard ubuntu install? are these just deb packages? where is the log/list of all installed packages kept? thanks
<froust> I think I've buggered up my hostname somehow - I'm getting this error "<hostname> : Feb 12 15:28:28 : liam : unable to lookup <hostname> via gethostbyname()
<sergiusens> haggai, thanks
<website> what are the differencies between packages supported by canonical and not ? (since they seems to be in the same repo)
<randabis> damn
<randabis> no usplash will be in hoary :/
<froust> any ideas?
<tritium> randabis, what did you read?
<snowblink> froust: on what happened or how to reset your hostname?
<tritium> randabis, did you say you had polypaudio working?
<Zhukov_> i think i found out how to easily add a spash screen
<randabis> tritium, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<website> Nermal, excuse me, but now seems that 0.95 is in hoary (last week it was 0.93) another issue: that package works with debian menu package, so there should be not any line in the men about gtk-gnutella....
<Zhukov_> ill try...hope it doesn (/%/&%) my ubuntu
<randabis> tritium, yes, I have polypaudio working
<froust> snowblink: i know what happened... i was screwing with my hostname :P
<froust> it'd be nice to know how to fix the error though
<snowblink> froust: cat /etc/hostname
<tritium> randabis, what must you do post-install to get it to actually replace esound as advertised?
<randabis> Zhukov_, in theory fbsplash can work with it...I've had bootsplash working with it too, but I was hoping for something userspace like usplash is going to be...
<froust> heh.. .nuff said.
<website> randabis, for usplash look also at: http://81.113.230.186/kalatlug/phpwiki/index.php/UsplashHowDoesItWork
<randabis> tritium, edit the config file
<froust> what is the correct syntax for my /etc/hosts file?
<randabis> website, read that already
<froust> (just for the local host)
<randabis> tritium, you have to make sure it is using alsa
<website> randabis, we are working on that :-)
<tritium> randabis, do I use the multimedia systems selector to choose alsa also?
<Zhukov_> randabis, ill try what ive done...if it doesn work ill try it :D
<Zhukov_> wish me luck
<Zhukov_> Here I GO!
<randabis> tritium, then that's about it...you leave multimedia systems as esd
<tritium> randabis, well, I'll take a look at the config files installed today.
<randabis> website, who is we...daniels said usplash has been set back to post hoary
<website> randabis, daniels is not alone in that development
<jacquesmerde> hey, can someone tell me if nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server come in the standard ubuntu install? are these just deb packages? where is the log/list of all installed packages kept? thanks
<randabis> website, perhaps not, but that doesn't change the fact that usplash's status has been changed to post-hoary
<ago73> Hi
<randabis> I'd love to see it make it still, but from what daniels said there's a lot of work to still be don
<ago73> I am trying to help a friend who has some problem installing ubuntu
<SiRrUs> whats the differebce between the kernels 2.6.10-3-686-smp and 2.6.10-3-686
<randabis> damn my infernal typing this monring
<ago73> Apparently his installation gets stucked after language selection
<randabis> SiRrUs, smp is multiprocessor
<ago73> What is are possible solutions?
<SiRrUs> thankyou
<LinuxJones> SiRrUs, have you done an install from that cd before, it sounds like a bad cd/burn or the cd has some dirt on it.
<froust> can anyone tell me the correct way to change my hostname? do i just have to change it in /etc/hosts?
<SiRrUs> LinuxJones what are you talking about??
<LinuxJones> SiRrUs, sorry that was meant for ago73
<SiRrUs> :)
<LinuxJones> :)
<randabis> /etc/hosts should be all you need to edit froust
<SiRrUs> i just did a dist-uograde and the 686-smt kernel was installed
<randabis> ago73, his cd might be bad
<SiRrUs> damm my spelling
<froust> and the syntax would be 127.0.0.1 hostname.domainname alias?
* tritium switches back to esound
<randabis> SiRrUs, hmmm
<SiRrUs> its working tho :)
<ago73> LinuxJones apparently my friend tried with a second cd
<snowblink> froust: set your hostname in /etc/hostname, and edit your hosts file: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost yourhostname
<LinuxJones> ago73, check the md5sum on the .iso and compare it to the one on the website
<ago73> LinuxJones Can it be something realted to acpi or similar? Or maybe the language?
<froust> snowblink: ahh... that's what i was doing wrong
<ago73> LinuxJones thanks
<LinuxJones> ago73, it has all the characteristics of a bad burn/cd but you never know :P
<froust> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<froust>                     yourhostname
<froust> whoops
<zhukov_> gad damn it
<zhukov_> anyone knows how to add the panel with the nick names in xchat?
<zhukov_> it disappeared
<zhukov_> randabis, you were talking...
<froust> I'm also getting an error setting my locale - how can i fix this?
<krism> anybody know anything about acpi suspend on centrino laptops?
<zhukov_> krism, what?
<krism> (on mine, it successfully suspends - but it cant wake up. it powers back up, but the screen stays blank and it ignores me
<krism> e.g. typing alt-ctrl-del doesnt do anything, etc
<zhukov_> krism, hoary here and it's working wonderfull
<krism> zhukov_ : you have centrino, i assume? :)
<zhukov_> the battery lasts longer than in win
<zhukov_> yes yes ;D
<LinuxJones> zhukov_, more the mouse near the right hand side of the screen when it turns into the 2 arrows <> click and move left
<krism> hmm, ill dist-upgrade tonight and check it out
<zhukov_> i did...still the same
<zhukov_> krism, i tell you, wonderfull
<zhukov_> there is only one problem
<zhukov_> the wireless thing
<wdh> does anyone have any experience using speech recognition to perform commands in any desktop environment? iirc perlbox should do the job for KDE using sphinx-2, are there any equivalents for gnome?
<zhukov_> it always saying you have 80-90% signal
<ago73> LinuxJones how do you ckeck md5 for a cdrom? I know how to do it for an .iso
<wdh> s\perlbox\perlbox voice
<krism> zhukov_ : hmm, i havent noticed that, but on the other hand, ive used the wireless maybe twice
<LinuxJones> ago73, don't you have the .iso available ?
<zhukov_> oh, and expect some sound troubles...i've solved them all, will write a tut now
<LinuxJones> ago73, I think you would have to actually make another .iso file of the cd then check again
<zhukov_> so far my only troubles:
<zhukov_> - add a bootsplash
<zhukov_> - add  the user list in xchat
<krism> zhukov_ : i havent had any.. except having to disable the "external amp"
<krism> or are you not talking to me?
<zhukov_> :) yes
<zhukov_> In hoary i was almost soundless
<krism> oohhh
<krism> now it makes sense. :)
<krism> ill back up the system using g4u beforehand :)
<krism> sleep would be nice, but not at the cost of anything else. kinda low on my list, due to the fact that im almost always plugged in
<krism> doh, bbiaf
<tritium> randabis, would you mind sending me your polypaudio config file?
<Diegote> Hi all
<shock> urks... how do i get to burn an ubuntu-iso under osx ?
<shock> O_o
<zhukov_> hey look, guys, i dont have a userlist, so i want to talk with someone I said i will if the bootsplash thing didnt work...
<zhukov_> Can that someone talk to me :P
<Diegote> I would like to build a custom hoary-live... in the wiki it says I should use a ubuntu 2.6.9 kernel... Why is that? Do I really have to install Ubuntu or can I build the live-cd using my current Debian installation?
<froust> assuming i only use a standard english keyboard, what locales would i go with? US & GB?
<jacquesmerde> hey, i just did a dist-upgrade from 0.7 and i've lost synaptic!!! where did it go???
<Div> hi all, where do i start setting up a web server on ubuntu, what should i read, what should i do or not do? thanks in advance
<jacquesmerde> hey, i just did a dist-upgrade from 0.7 and i've lost synaptic!!! where did it go???
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no need to repeat yourself
* OmniColos is away from the keys for a bit...
<jacquesmerde> tritium, i humbly apologise. but you should be more sensitive to my most unusual stutter
<socketbind> howdy, where can I fetch the kernel headers for the kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386? it isn't in the repository only the 2.6.7 series
<socketbind> i don't get it why it isn't there
<socketbind> i need the kernel headers to build vmmon module for vmware
<tritium> socketbind, the package begins with linux-headers
<socketbind> okay tritium but i only see 2.6.7 versions
<socketbind> i need headers for 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Diegote> jacquesmerde: Sorry, but I can't help asking: Is really Merde your last name?
<socketbind> or maybe i should downgrade?
<tritium> socketbind, the package is there in the repos
<randabis> tritium, I'd have to boot ubuntu...I'm hanging out in gentoo atm
<randabis> wait...nvm
<randabis> I'll just mount the ubuntu root real quick
<tritium> randabis, only if it's not too much trouble
<randabis> mounted :p
<socketbind> sorry tritium but i doesn't see any kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 which should be the correct or in which repository is what i need
<randabis> one sec
<socketbind> i have 2.6.8.1-3-386 version of the kernel, should I downgrade?
<tritium> socketbind, warty-security
<socketbind> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted?
<jacquesmerde> Diegote: no merde is not my surname. jacques is not my first name. je ne sais pas parler jacques merde en francais
<tritium> socketbind, yes
<socketbind> well sorry but there isn't headers for the 2.6.8 series, do you have them there?
* froust kicks his locales.
* krism kicks froust in the locales. <g>
<randabis> tritium, if this doesn't work I'll post it at pastebin
<socketbind> there are just for 2.7 and 2.4.26
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<krism> socketbind 2.7?!
<froust> i should really stop "fixing" things that aren't broken.
<Diegote> jacquesmerde: ok :D
<tritium> randabis, perhaps that is better.
<tritium> thanks
<LinuxJones> froust, what's wrong with your locales ?
<froust> setting them fails. i think i set them to CA (being canadian) when i should've just left them as US
<randabis> tritium, http://www.pastebin.com/242070
<froust> and i'm not sure how to make them go back
<tritium> randabis, thank you kindly
<LinuxJones> froust, why do you want to change them mine is set to Canadian and is working fine ?
<randabis> np
<zhukov_> Try again...
<froust> i get a bunch of "setting locale failed" errors mailed to me every day
<LinuxJones> froust, dpkg-reocnfigure locales errors out ?
<froust> no, that works.
<LinuxJones> froust, bah dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LinuxJones> froust, when does it give you errors ?
<froust> it mails them to me from cron.d
<jacquesmerde> hey is a dist-upgrade from 0.7 to 0.8 SUPPOSED to break snyaptic and aptitude?
<randabis> jacquesmerde, you never can tell with hoary
<randabis> that's the nature of a development release
<larsrohdin> does ubuntu use xfree or x.org?
<jacquesmerde> randabis, suddenly it says it cant find libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5
<froust> larsrohdin: hoary uses xorg, warty uses xfree
<jacquesmerde> larsrohdin: x.org
<larsrohdin> ok... i use warty now, will it be a lot better with x.org then? i read somewhere that for ati-users x.org is better.. is that true?
<Div>  hi all, where do i start setting up a web server on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> froust, I would copy the exact error and do a search on google....you using Warty ?
<froust> larsrohdin: from my experience (64 bit) the ati linux experience is a bit... rocky
<froust> LinuxJones: did that... everything was kind of vague... i'm new to linux.
<tritium> Div, try "apt-get install apache2-doc" for documentation
<larsrohdin> froust, yeah i now... i dont use 64bits... but i could never get tv-out working... im waiting for x.org to give it a try.
<LinuxJones> froust, your runnign warty or hoary ?
<froust> hoary
<larsg> hi.. i run warty and i have the problem with 'sound juicer': When I start the program, it just says that it couldn't find a cdrom drive, and then it exits. Can anyone help? please...
<LinuxJones> froust, have you checked the mailing lists/ forums ?
<tritium> Div, basically, "sudo apt-get install apache2" will install what you need to get started.
<Div> thanks tritium
<froust> yup... locales wasn't installed for some reason, so i installed it, just hte CA locales are set (what is the diff between CA and US?
<randabis> jacquesmerde, you might wanna file a bug
<LinuxJones> froust, not much just a few grammical things
<froust> ahh... locales wasn't installed at first... should it have been?
<LinuxJones> froust, it wasn't installed ?
<froust> it said it was broken or not installed
<polli> hi, I've put in another network card into my computer.. but it hasn't added an eth1 how do I add that?
<LinuxJones> froust, ohhh
<tritium> randabis, I see a bug was filed against polypaudio today.  I'll see what happens with that.
<Schaap> Hi, can i use debian sites with apt-get in ubuntu
<Schaap> or just ubuntu files
<Schaap> erm sites
<LinuxJones> Schaap, stick with ubuntu repos
<jacquesmerde> randabis: i'd love to file a bug...how would i pinpoint the bug? in the meantime, can i roll back my dist-upgrade? or do i have to do a new fresh install
<polli> any ideas anyone?
<krism> polli : do you see the eth card in dmesg?
<polli> krism: no, only eth0
<krism> polli : it may be as simple as adding an appropriate entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<LinuxJones> polli, what kind of card is it ?
<krism> polli : i mean, do you see the CARD in 'dmesg,' not do you see 'eth1'
<froust> LinuxJones: oooh what?
<polli> krism: done that and I don't see it :/
<polli> LinuxJones: RealTek
<LinuxJones> froust, it's probably a broken package by the sounds of it
<polli> 8139too
<LinuxJones> polli, lspci -v and get the model
<krism> shouldn't ubuntu auto recognize that?
<LinuxJones> polli, ok modprobe 8139t00
<froust> LinuxJones: i removed it and reinstalled... do i need to logout/login for it to take effect?
<polli> LinuxJones: the other card is also a realtek
<LinuxJones> krism, it should I have one and the installer found it just fine
<polli> :)
<LinuxJones> froust, yeah
<polli> but both showed up in the lspci -v
<krism> LinuxJones right, but he added it to a functioning system
<krism> polli : type "modprobe 8193t00" as root
<LinuxJones> polli, network-admin and add it
<froust> LinuxJones: thanks
<LinuxJones> froust, gl hope it works :P
<Xappe> hmm, so they're going for polypaudio now instead of esound
<Xappe> that's probably nice
<ewhitten> anyone here have luck with an amd64 system and ndiswrapper'ed wireless cards?
<froust> i'm remote right now, and logged in at home so i won't know till i get home
<LinuxJones> heh
<ewhitten> okay, a different question:  is there an audigy2 platinum in the house? ;)
<peregil> hi, somebody with an acer aspire?
<ago73> Hoary stucked when nautilus starts (it only happened after apt-get upgrade today)
<ago73> Any idea?
<polli> LinuxJones: it doesn't show up in network-admin
<LinuxJones> polli, can you click on the add button and follow the instructions
<warty> I don't have a ubuntu cd. But my computer is netboot capable. Is there a server that will allow me to netboot an install of ubuntu?
<membreya> is someone able to give me some guidelines regarding optimizing xorg.conf with an nvidia card?
<polli> LinuxJones: what add-button?
<LinuxJones> polli, in network-admin there is an add button on the right
<polli> LinuxJones: wtf, what version are you using? :)
<ago73> Is anybody having problems with Hoary after doing apt-get upgrade? My nautilus now jams the pc.
<ago73> I need an hardboot :(
<LinuxJones> polli, I am using warty what are you using ?
<polli> LinuxJones: hoary
<tritium> ago73, what kind of problems?
<LinuxJones> polli, I don't dknow what they have done in Hoary with that
<MeMa|Sorcerer> re
<ago73> tritium, after upgrade whenever I run nautilus pc is completely jammed no keyboard no mouse. I have to do an hard reboot
<tritium> ago73, no, haven't seen that
<ficusplanet> Hey.  Does anyone know how I could make my menus semi-transparent using composite/xcompmgr?
<polli> LinuxJones: I'll try with an other network card so long..
<LinuxJones> polli, GL
<polli> LinuxJones: I'll probably be back :)
<Nire-work> I'm using ubnutu on a mac g3 with a 21 inch sony monitor, wondering if there is a way to crank it up past 60Hz for the refresh rate... gnome wont let me
<Nermal> is there a web interface that allows me to search for a package in ubuntu ?
<membreya> just curious....in xorg.conf...what's the dri for and why do most guides tell me to comment it out ?
<sime_> will ubuntu work without a swap partition ?
<membreya> Nire-work: you'll need to edit your xorg.conf (if you're running hoary)
<Nermal> sime_, if you have enough ram
<LinuxJones> sime_, depending on how much ram you have but a swap is always a good idea
<Nire-work> MeMa|Sorcerer: do you know which line I need to edit?
<Nire-work> er
<Nire-work> membreya: see above
<membreya> ;)
<membreya> Section "Monitor"
<membreya> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<membreya> 	Option		"DPMS"
<membreya> 	HorizSync	28-49
<membreya> 	VertRefresh	43-72
<membreya> that section
<grirgz> bye
<membreya> i believe :\
<sime_> Nermal, okay I think the installer would complain about, i installed it for a friend and i notice that OOo would really slow, i left 500MB for swap, cfdisk should be okay to create a swap yeah ?
<membreya> OOo always loads slow :P
<sime_> sorry i mean i _thought_ the installer would complain
<membreya> I have an amd64 3200+ w/ 512mb PC3200
<sime_> i know how it long it takes for OOo to load normally
<membreya> OOo writer/web takes 13 seconds (give or take) on my machine
<ewhitten> has anyone gotten this error while trying to modprobe fglrx:  "ERROR: Unable to the open some already DRM kernel module!"
<sime_> membreya, it was going much longer than that
<membreya> 13 seconds makes me cringe :( *hungers for his office 2k3*
<membreya> ...no Adam..forget windows..it's over
<membreya> almost ready to delete my windows partition
<membreya> week and a half of ubuntu and futzing around...everything is almost running fine
<membreya> well as fine as a newbie can get it
<membreya> oh...and I have to get my tv tuner working somehow :)
<peregil> hi, somebody with an acer aspire?
<peregil> or another bastard laptop?
<haffe> I have an old ubuntu 4.1 install cd. How much work would it be to update the install from that cd?
<LinuxJones> haffe, it's not hard to install then upgrade
<peregil> I've problems with th xorg.conf and keyboard
<haffe> LinuxJones, Ok. Including xorg6.8?
<JsPr> membreya, use the quickstarter?
<peregil> i can't use the third level characters, my "alt gr" key doesn't work
<Polmac> hello... anybody is having sound problems in hoary?
<membreya> quickstarter? :\
<Xappe> hmm, well they switched to polypaudio today, and now I don't know how to configure my apps to use it...
<LinuxJones> haffe, there is a hoary install cd
<Polmac> hmmm i was able to make alsa work, but something has happened with the last update and now it seems that my soundcard isn't recognized!
<LinuxJones> haffe, but it mean re-downloading the .iso
<tritium> Polmac, did you install polypaudio?
<ficusplanet> Is there anyway to turn off hardware overlay in totem?  I'd like to make the video render like other windows, so that I can use some composite tricks on it.
<Polmac> no... i should?
<membreya> tritium: i think he did what others did and did an apt-get upgrade ;)
<Xappe> tritium, do you have any tricks or tips for polypaudio?
<haffe> LinuxJones, no problem. I'm on 10/10mbit fiber connection.
<Polmac> yes, that's what I did ;-)
<svenl> Hi.
<tritium> Xappe, no, not yet.  I'm looking at it now.  Obviously, polypaudio is not the drop-in replacement it's claimed to be!
<tritium> (for esound)
<membreya> so ...what does "dri" do in the xorg.conf?
<svenl> Is it possible to do a user account in ubuntu without having the sudo right ? Or is it strongly not-recomded, since then there is no root access at all ?
<Xappe> tritium, well maybe it needs some days before totally integrated with ubuntu
<tritium> Xappe, perhaps
<JsPr> membreya, http://ooqstart.sourceforge.net/
<ficusplanet> membreya: dri = direct rendering interface.  It is the hardware acceleration method for X.  You'd disable it if you were using nvidia's method instead, for example.
<membreya> aaah sweet thanks ficusplanet ....hopefully I can get some better fps in Ogl
<Polmac> so are you able to hear sound using polypaudio?
<tritium> Polmac, some, but not all
<Polmac> alright, i'll try it, thanks!
<tritium> Polmac, certain system sounds are playing.  rhythmbox and other audio apps are not
<mjg59> tritium: Most likely is that you have esd running but gstreamer is trying to output directly
<Polmac> hmmm ok, I suppose we'll have to wait till this gets fixed
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hello
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i'm getting this error while i'm trying to install
<[dEvIL-bOy] > Debootstrap error
<tritium> mjg59, I don't know.  I just let polypaudio replace esound this morning with the upgrade to ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> mjg59, no, esd is not running
<mjg59> tritium: Hm. Ok, in that case it's likely that gstreamer is trying to output via esd, then...
<tritium> mjg59, yeah, I tried switching to either alsa or oss, but all give errors
<mjg59> tritium: You've run gstreamer-properties and played with stuff there?
<ficusplanet> Wow.  Composite is pretty impressive.  I've got transparent video playback going.  Useless, but impressive.
<tritium> mjg59, I used the Multimedia Systems Selector to try changing to alsa, for example.  The test of the pipeline fails
<Xappe> hmm...jon@NL12-37-70:~ $ polypaudio -nC
<Xappe> main.c: read() failed: No such file or directory
<[dEvIL-bOy] > anyone?
<wdh> hi ppls.. i ran the ssh server (/etc/init.d/ssh start) and i checked if it was running using 'netstat -an'.. Currently it is only listed as listening on ipv6, what do i change to make sure i can reach it over ipv4?
<polli> LinuxJones: heh, I'll try another day :)
<krism> wdh: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<krism> wdh once you open that file, you'll see it's pretty self explanatory
<mjg59> tritium: Hm. In that case, I'd suggest filing a bug
<wdh> krism, did that.. couldnt find the exact line.. probably just me being stupid.. at least i'll google further on that..
<krism> wdh: it's ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<wdh> i should uncomment that?
<tritium> mjg59, shouldn't it be kept at esd?  polypaudi is supposed to be a drop-in replacement
<krism> wdh: (if you want it to listen on all local ipv4 ports)
<larsrohdin> is there anything i can do to make firefox start faster? it takes a couple of secs before it starts...
<krism> wdh: yeah, try it once
<krism> wdh : then /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<LinuxJones> polli, :)
<krism> wdh: then try ssh -4 localhost
<krism> wdh (-4 forces ipv4)
<zeuclas> do anybody know of a plugin or something like that that can play mp3 for Rythmbox?
<polli> LinuxJones: thanks anyway
<ewhitten> zueclas:  gstreamer-mad?
<tritium> zeuclas, gstreamer0.8-mad
<ewhitten> what he said.
<zeuclas> thx
<tsjubu> larsrohdin, about:config in FF
<krism> tsjubu : what in about:config?
<tsjubu> network.disable ipv6
<tsjubu> type it in FFox
<tritium> mjg59, Xappe, membreya perhaps the /etc/polypaudio/default.pa file that ships with the package needs to uncomment the loading of module-alsa-sink and module-alsa-source
<wdh> krism, at least it is listening on localhost now.. should i add a netmask to make it world reachable?
<krism> tsjubu : yeah, i'm not thinking that would make firefox load any faster
<krism> wdh: it's listening on all ipv4 interfaces
<tsjubu> krism, look for network disable ipv6
<krism> wdh: try 'ssh -4 out.side.ip.address
<ewhitten> hmm.  anyone here get optical out audio working on an nforce2 motherboard or audigy2 platinum?
<krism> tsjubu : yes, i see that. i dont think it will make firefox load any faster
<SiRrUs> tsjubu doesnt that just load pages quicker
<tsjubu> duobleclick the line
<krism> tsjubu : we KNOW.
<SiRrUs> :)
<tsjubu> ok ur right...sorry
<wdh> krism, thx a lot
<larsrohdin> tsjubu, yeah ive done that already... I knew that. but its the program i mean, it loads webpages fast, but the program takes a couple of sec to start... is there anything to do about that?
<krism> wdh np
<membreya> hmmmm trying to install gnometv and it's saying that it can't find gnomeConf.sh for gnome-libs...any ideas?
<tritium> mjg59, somebody has already filed a bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6582
<tsjubu> Industrial disappear in the options background list
<tsjubu> how i get it back?
<larsrohdin> no ideas?
<tsjubu> in hoary
<ewhitten> doo de doo.  nothing like recompiling my kernel.
<ewhitten> vrrrrooom goes the athlon64 :)
<tsjubu> what the experiences with epiphany?
<[NikO] > hello
<tsjubu> +are
<khinester> hello
<[NikO] > Could someone know how to have ubuntu linux boot on external usb2 drive ?
<khinester> i have a dell 2650 power edge server with 4Gb of ram, but when i do top, it is only showing as having 1Gb
<tsjubu> epiphany starts up very quickly
<tritium> khinester, see the FAQ
<kahuna_> How do I search the list of available packages?
<khinester> k
<tsjubu> apt-cache search
<kahuna_> thanks
<benjami> hi
<tritium> khinester, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-21.1496455883
<benjami> theres an option to resize ntfs partitions with the hoary live cd?
<khinester> tritim: thx
<[NikO] > somebody try to have ubuntu boot from an external drive ?
<Skwid_> anyone british
<Skwid_> ?
<Lindo|kotor2> nope :p
<help> oops
<ewhitten> sorry guvnor.
<larsrohdin> anyone here use Rox?
<chillywilly> is there a package that contains the radeon kernel module?
<bretzel> hello :-)
<benjami> ja hello
<wasabi_> I am trying to get Ubuntu set up on my ibook. Right now X is unable to use the right resolution.
<wasabi_> it falls down to 640x480.
<wasabi_> When I turn off UseFBDev, it doesn't work at all, and I can't get out of it.
<benjami> what card
<bretzel> someone knows when hoary releasae is expected ?
<wasabi_> ati mobility m6
<bretzel> don;t remeber where to look @ubuntu.org
<bob2> ubuntulinux.org.
<larsrohdin> is there a hot key for "scan" in Rox?
<chillywilly> is there a reason esound is being removed on a hoary dist-upgrade?
<membreya> does anyone here use a tv tuner in linux?
<benjami> die site is aber auch schrott
<bretzel> ubuntulinux.org - yes sorry I am lazy :-)
<bob2> just important to note, since ubuntu.org is not affialated with ubuntu at all
<rycardyx> alguem do Brasil!?
<chillywilly> aaah
<chillywilly> I have errors inserting radeon module
<bretzel> April 2005 :-) thankx, The month of my birth day (H)
<wasabi_> any clues about the ibook?
<chillywilly> it conflict with the drm module symbols
<binks> hello all
<CarlK> is there a list of wifi cards that hoary supports?
<binks> anyone help me wth a qdvd-author install problem
<Xappe> membreya, yes
<binks> i think i need something callled qt but what is qt
<CarlK> and durring the install, will it let me keep trying cards until I put one in that it supports?
<chillywilly> dudes
<chillywilly> radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_release
<chillywilly> radeon: Unknown symbol drm_release
<bob2> chillywilly: custom kernel?
<chillywilly> I have tons of those messages when attempting to modprobe radeon
<chillywilly> no
<rycardyx> alguem do Brasil!?
<bob2> rycardyx: obviously not
<bretzel> May I put a here URL where I put a screenshot of my actual installation ( hoary array-cd #4 ) if someone is interrested to see it ??
<linuxboy> my bass and trebel controls dont work in ubuntu (sb live0
<bob2> chillywilly: so, ubuntu kernel and ubuntu X?
<membreya> Xappe: what software do you use to view the tv tuner?
<Xappe> tvtime
<Xappe> I think that's the best one
<CarlK> bretzel - sure
<chillywilly> bob2: yes, but I did let it install a new kernel package on one of the upgrades so that might be the problem
<bob2> chillywilly: hoary?
<chillywilly> yes
<pjharper> I have changed my sources to hoary and I am getting a rather interesting message...
<pjharper> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<bretzel>  here it is: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=20808 it is a fresh upload... I am too proud of my desktop! :-)(H)
<Jesterace> I have a quick question, I have a athlon xp 2600+, should i go after a k7 kernel or i686 or stay with i386?
<chillywilly>  Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on 386.
<chillywilly> ii  linux-image-2.6.10-3-686                     2.6.10-18
<tritium> membreya, Xappe, are you also getting tons of polypaudio errors in /var/log/messages ?
<Xappe> tritium, i'll check
<bretzel> pjharper: I had this message too but seems ok, be aware that not all things works fine especially apache+php+pcre
<pjharper> I lost nautilus too
<tritium> chillywilly, what kernel are you running right now?
<CarlK> how much ram can a 386 or 486 address?
<pjharper> and the entire multimedia folder
<membreya> tritium: sure am
<pjharper> I was only trying to install streamtuner and xmms
<paulproteus> CarlK: Addressing won't be the problem.  Storing it will:
<tritium> membreya, okay...
<paulproteus> Most 386 and 486 motherboards can't hold all that much RAM.
<paulproteus> Say, 256 MB at the very most.
<paulproteus> They can address the same amount as any other 32-bit CPU.
<CarlK> paulproteus - wanted to make sure it wasn't 32mb
<Xappe> tritium, yes, seems to be some problems loading modules and so on...
<CarlK> paulproteus - cuz i was "told" here yesterday that I shouln't try to install on a 32meg box
<paulproteus> My 486 years back had 40 MB of RAM, so you should be safe.
<membreya> Xappe: thankyou so much for tvtime :)
<tritium> Xappe, yeah
<paulproteus> Don't expect GNOME to work with that little RAM.
<paulproteus> But with the server install, you can make it on 32 meges.
<paulproteus> megs.
<CarlK> so I was thinking "why bothering with a 386 and 686 if you can't really use the 386?"
<Xappe> membreya, no problem :)
<CarlK> paulproteus - the install barfs if it only has 32
<paulproteus> CarlK: Oh, I didn't realize.
<tritium> chillywilly, are you still running on the -17 kernel?
<chillywilly> tritium: no, I just rebooted and now radeon loads
<chillywilly> ;P
<chillywilly> my bad
<paulproteus> CarlK: People with pentiums would use the 386 kernel, anyway.
* paulproteus is outta here
<tritium> chillywilly, that was what I was going to suggest :)
<CarlK> if you watch the alt-f4 or 5 VT, it starts thowing out of memory erros, then kills some processes
<chillywilly> but I have no DRI even though the X log says I do
<Xappe> tritium, hope they'll fix it soon. don't think regular users want to edit tons of conf. files to make the sound work properly
<CarlK> oh yeah... Pent = 5, not 6...
<Xappe> tritium, and i'm a regular user :)
<tritium> Xappe, yeah, I couldn't even get it working by editing my configuration files.
<chillywilly> glxinfo says No and glxgears has sucks ;)
<chillywilly> s/has//
<Get> Hi! I've got problems with the nvidia graphics driver sience I did the last horay update, what can be worng?
<chillywilly> (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
<tritium> mdz, it seems that adding polypaudio to ubuntu-desktop dependencies was a bit premature
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with unrar?
<chillywilly> direct rendering: No
<mjg59> chillywilly: That's usually a problem with mesa
<pjharper> Just noticed half my gnome stuff is gone. Terminals don't cut and past anymore
<mjg59> DRI requires kernel, X and libGL support
<pybe-lappy> Any one else getting this? Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-686 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<larsrohdin> i dont' understand the commandlines in unrar... can someone give me an example?
<tritium> pybe-lappy, yes
<bob2> larsrohdin: unrar x blah.rar
<pybe-lappy> tritium: any resolve?
<bob2> also, get your friends to use a les annoying compression format
<pybe-lappy> larsrohdin: get unp
<larsrohdin> bob2, ok thanks
<larsrohdin> pybe-lappy, unp? is that another program?
<tritium> pybe-lappy, I guess wait for a fix to meet that dependency
<macewan> or get unrar-nonfree and open the file in nautilus
<macewan> right click
<larsrohdin> bob2, worked perfect=)
<sid77> ciao
<chillywilly> mjg59: bah
<mjg59> chillywilly: Do you have stuff in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri ?
<chillywilly> yep
<chillywilly> radeon_dri.so
<chillywilly> fglrx_dri.so
<chillywilly> bunch of others but those are the only 2 that should work with this card (Radeon 9200)
<CarlK> will hoary, install server let me pick what partition, or will it blow away my current partition table?
<bob2> er
<bob2> 9200 has 3d acceleration without firegl
<chillywilly> I had that one loaded before and it was no dice
<chillywilly> you're talking about fglrx right?
<bob2> worked for me
<bob2> I didn't even have to configure anything
<chillywilly> what driver though? radeon?
<bob2> I guess so
<chillywilly> you don't know what X driver it was?
<bob2> radeon.
<chillywilly> everything looks decent in the X log, but glxinfo says "No"
<chillywilly> which would probably mean the GL libs
<chillywilly> have a problem
<roozor`trials> has anyone been sucessfull using a Speedtouch usb modem on ubuntu yet ?
<Get> anyone that can help me with my nvidia problem, please?
<tritium> Get, like what?
<Get> tritium: It can't find any driver
<Thom_Holwerda> anyone here knows why the ubuntu-sparc mini.iso refuses to detect the netw. cards properly all of a sudden??
<tritium> Get, did you upgrade your kernel lately?
<Get> tritium: yes
<Get> a hour ago or so
<tritium> Get, 2.6.10-18 is available today.  Install and reboot, and it should fix it.
<tritium> Get, you're running Hoary?
<Get> tritium: yes
<tritium> Get, okay.  Then what I said applies.
<Thom_Holwerda> no ubuntu-soarc specialists in the house today? :(
<Thom_Holwerda> *sparc
<CarlK> hoary says "the folloing modules were detected as matching your hardware..." and lists usb-storage, but I have no usb on this box - should this be reported?
<Get> tritium: apt-get dist-upgrade didn't upgradees anything, and I've updated the packages list
<chillywilly> bob2, tritium: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lr4q9P26.html
<jacquesmerde> is dist-upgrading with multiverse enabled SUPPOSED to fry some central libraries? or do i have some investigation work to do?
<bob2> it won't touch any "central libraries"
<tritium> Get, dpkg -l | grep linux-image.  Maybe you already have 2.6.10-18
<chillywilly> I do have -18 installed
<tritium> jacquesmerde, dist-upgrade can remove packages when dependencies aren't met.  use with caution
<jacquesmerde> bob2, it killed libapt-pkg-libc6....
<jacquesmerde> tritum, see above, i think thats EXACTLY what it did!
<bob2> "killed"?
<jacquesmerde> bob2, "no such file or directory"
<bob2> then something else is going on
<jacquesmerde> tritim, see above, i think thats EXACTLY what it did!
<tritium> jacquesmerde, ouch
<bob2> jacquesmerde: you do need to actually check what apt wants to do before saying "yes"/.
<geargolem> hello
<bob2> but I really really doubt anything in multiverse broke apt
<jacquesmerde> is there something quirky or unusual in my system? or does that happen everytime you dist-upgrade?
<bob2> it should never happen
<bob2> but you need to watch what apt wants to do and make sure it's sensible
<jacquesmerde> i can't run aptitude or synaptic anymore, i could run apt-get, but apt-get install always complained about libapt as an unmet dependency
<jacquesmerde> oh, it wasnt multiverse, just universe
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I only use dist-upgrade with the -u switch
<tritium> jacquesmerde, and I investigate things when packages are going to be removed
<jacquesmerde> oh, and synaptic has disappeared from my Computer - System Config gnome menu
<jacquesmerde> -u? does that prompt for yes/no?
<bob2> it sounds a lot like you let it do something silly
<binks> to get java runtime into warty whick package do i install
<jacquesmerde> what IS libapt-pkg?
<bob2> the apt library
<bob2> apt-get was just a demo wrapper for it
<jacquesmerde> btw, i only installed packages that were listed on ubuntuguide.org, so i guess my results shouldnt be unusual....
<bob2> synaptic and aptitude use it
<tritium> jacquesmerde, it shows you what packages are going to be upgraded, removed, installed
<OC_AFK> can someone help with a 1394 problem?
<jacquesmerde> cool, so i completely killed apt? woah
<bob2> er, be very careful following ubuntuguide.
<jacquesmerde> doesnt aptitude do that anyway?
<bob2> yes
<tritium> be very careful with dist-upgrade.  I've seen it cause so many people trouble
<jacquesmerde> apart from ubuntuguide packages, i tried to install nfs-common, but by then it was too late...
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: you back from honeymoon yet :)
<OmniColos> I get ieee1394io.cc:310: errno: 2 (no such file or directory) with kino
<geargolem> 2 monitor support?
<OmniColos> also gnomemeeting cant find any v4l devices when a dv cam is hooked up
<Thom_Holwerda> anyone here knows why the ubuntu-sparc mini.iso refuses to detect the netw. cards properly all of a sudden??
<bob2> best to do that sort of question on the list
<jacquesmerde> tritium, i'm just going to have to do a new ubuntu install from scratch...do you recommend i don't enable universe when dist-upgrading? or just avoid dist-upgrade til 0.8 gets a proper release?
<bob2> enabling universe did not cause this
<MacSociety> Hi, anyone here with an Apple G5 running Ubuntu Linux of any flavor?
<chillywilly> yay
<chillywilly> fglrx works
<MacSociety> My Hoary installs fine but will not launch to stage 2 at the Yaboot prompt where I select "L" for Linux.  Nothing happens and I stay stuck at that screen.
<tritium> jacquesmerde, 0.8 of what?
<chillywilly> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/DWRyLb69.html
* Zotnix chokes Gentoo users and mutters.
<Zotnix> Hey everyone.
<binks> hello anyone noooobie q. how do i install java to run in firefox
<jacquesmerde> ubuntu
<alien_in_rm_309> I am a newbie to ubuntu and linux, and I want to know what i need to be able to install applications
<Zotnix> alien_in_rm_309, something called Synaptic
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I recommend always being careful with dist-upgrade.  Always use "-u" switch.  Always check what packages will be removed, etc.
<tritium> jacquesmerde, 0.7?  You mean 4.10 or 5.04?
<alien_in_rm_309> Zotnix does that come with ubuntu?
<jacquesmerde> tritium: oops, i was thinking of arch, i meant warty
<tritium> jacquesmerde, okay
<jacquesmerde> binks: i'll recommend you do it the way ubuntuguide.org tells you, and hope this pisses off someone else on this channel and they tell you a better way
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: it's in the computer menu
<krism> alien_in_rm_309 : yes, it's built in
<Zotnix> alien_in_rm_309, yep.
<alien_in_rm_309> Thank you, hopefully i can figure this out now
<Zotnix> alien_in_rm_309, it isn't that bad. Everything has descriptions of what they do.
<alien_in_rm_309> ok
<alien_in_rm_309> once i am in synapse how do i install the app
<jacquesmerde> tritium: you ever used an ubuntu as an NFS sever?
<jacquesmerde> has ANYONE ever used an ubuntu as an NFS sever?
<krism> jacquesmerde : what's the problem?
<krism> alien_in_rm_309 : check the box to the left of the package,
<haffe> Is there a faq for synaptics somewhere? I want to install xorg6.8 but I can't seem to find it.
<krism> and choose "mark for installation"
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no, I don't use NFS
<alien_in_rm_309> do i need to unzip it first, and what file do i look for to open in synapse
<krism> haffe : xorg is not in repositories right now
<krism> alien_in_rm_309 : no, you dont need to unzip or do anything manually
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<krism> alien_in_rm_309 : you dont need to open a file, just click the square to the left of the package you want to install, select "mark for installation" then select "Apply" on the toolbar
<OmniColos> <---noob who needs help with firewire on ibook
<krism> haffe : oops, it's not in repositorys for warty anyhow; i think it is in hoary
<Get> tritium: nope, I just have -17
<tritium> Get, you'll need to get -18
<jacquesmerde> is nfs-common an apt package? on the wiki it listed it as a prereq but when i tried to aptitiude it, it didnt think it was a package (i presume for aforementioned reasons)
<Get> tritium: k, then I need to change mirror
<haffe> krism Ok, is there someway to upgrade from warty to hoary?
<krism> jacquesmerde yes, nfs-common is
<krism> haffe : yes, lemme find a link
<haffe> Thanks.
<bob2> jacquesmerde: "didn't think it was a package"?
<alien_in_rm_309> ok i understand what to do now, but my package isn't showing up in synapse, is there a way to get it to show up or if it doesn't show up does it mean that it isnt a valid package, and i tried the search menu and it couldnt find it
<vi11e> what are usually mount points for usb devices
<vi11e> media/usb
<bob2> vi11e: for usb disks, under /media/
<vi11e> or
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: what are you looking for?
<alien_in_rm_309> it is a mp3 encoder called petit313
<Get> can  anyonbe paste in the adress to the official ubuntu package mirror?
<alien_in_rm_309> it isnt showing up in synapse
<prego> hi. I'm in some trouble here.
<krism> gah, anyone have a link to upgrade from warty to hoary (for haffe )?
<krism> prego : wash the blood out of the clothes and for god sakes,
<prego> I was updating to hoary, nearly finished (during configuration stuff) and I lost power
<krism> hide the knife!
<haffe> I found one, I think. http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9098
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: well, it's not in ubuntu, that's why it's not showing up
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: why do you want it instead of lame?
<binks> jacquesmerde thank m8 didt see those srry :)
<krism> haffe : yeah, it looks good
<prego> Now synaptic says packages are unsigned
<randabis> Get, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<alien_in_rm_309> when i try playing mp3's it says i dont have the plugin for it
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<krism> alien_in_rm_309 : install gstreamer0.8-mad
<alien_in_rm_309> where can i get that, or is it on here already
<prego> Well it says sth about they are not identified...
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: er, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<prego> so, where do I retrieve gpg stuff for that?
<sid77> alien_in_rm_309, it is also explained at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ )
<prego> Also, my laptop insists on sleeping each minute or so... where do I configure that?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hallo
<vi11e> err, how do I mount my usb memory stick?
<vi11e> or how do I get it work....
<prego> ville just plug it
<tsjubu> prego,neglect it and go further
<vi11e> I plugged, no lights, nothing appens
<krism> hmm
<krism> can anyone tell me how to use my keyboard?
<krism> it doesnt work fast enough and sometimes it misspells stuff
<tsjubu> prego, choose "y"
<prego> tsjubu, I don't feel confortable with that...
<tsjubu> thats ok,prego
<Get> hmm, now I have change to archive.ubuntu.com in sources, but I still not get any -18 kernel
<prego> tsjubu, that does happen to everyone using hoary or is it just me?
<tsjubu> yep
<krism> Get: did you do an 'apt-get update' ?
<prego> ?
<duckdown> don't feel bad, stupid make xconfig says I have no -lqt flag
<duckdown> yet ive installed every form of QT possible
<prego> vi11e, check kernel messages after plug (demesg)
<Get> krism: yes
<tsjubu> prego, its ok
<krism> Get: i'm out then :)
<vi11e> prego, dmesg | grep usb ?
<Get> krism: do you have a 2.6.10-18 kernel?
<prego> vi11e, just check latest lines once you have pluged the thing
<prego> vi11e, also check your /media directory, to see if entry sda has appeared
<prego> vi11e, also check the mount command to see if it has been mounted
<prego> vi11e, also make sure you have hotplug package installed
<alien_in_rm_309> do i need gstreamer0.8-lame or will it just play with gstream0.8-mad because i am not finding gstreamer0.8-lame and i followed all the instructions that were given in the tutorial
<vi11e> hmm, how to check that... at boot-time it mentions about hotplug
<vi11e> no sda at least
<krism> Get: i have 2.6.8.1-3-386 (warty)
<vi11e> mount: can't find /media/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bob2> alien_in_rm_309: -mad is all you need to play
<alien_in_rm_309> thank you
<alien_in_rm_309> i got it to work
<vi11e> prego, usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2 usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<prego> vi11e, :-(
<prego> vi11e, check other usb devices
<OmniColos> anyone use 1394 on ubuntu?
<vi11e> same error on the other one on fron
<prego> vi11e, hoary or warty?
<froust> has anyone had experience creating a secure vsftpd connection?
<paolo> Hi guys! Where is in warty the utility to change file associations? thank you!
<krism> the horny wart? the warty horn?
<krism> gah. time for a break :)
<vi11e> hoary... well, it works if I plug it on the original ones on the back of my case
<prego> paolo, just nautilus: use context menu for the desired file and follow open with...
<haffe> While I'm at it. I have ubunto running on an old compaq dpens p600 with an integrated adi soundmac ac97, but alsa doesn't seem to agree with me.
<prego> vi11e, ???
<vi11e> so I guess I have to use them there when emergency... but it aind that comfortable because it is really hard to get in back of my pc to plug on those holes
<bensexson> Is any one else having issues getting sound when using the flash plugin with firefox?
<vi11e> yes... I have 4 usb holes, 2 front 2 back, they work autom. in windows at least
<vi11e> at front too
<paolo> prego: ok, but if I want to change a extension which I haven't a file?
<vi11e> usb holes in back works in linux only it seems
<krism> rofl 4 usb holes
<vi11e> hmh, maybe if I installed some drivers or some support
<prego> paolo, not such a tool for that :-(( AFAIK
<froust> bensexson: are you in 64 bit?
<bensexson> no 32 bit
<froust> hrm. what are you having trouble with?
<bensexson> Flash playing through Firefox will not play sound.  The video works but no sound.
<froust> can anyone help me out with vsftpd?
<krism> froust : whats the prob?
<geargolem> selected an apt and applied it.  How do I make sure it is running or working?
<krism> an apt?
<geargolem> package
<krism> you mean edited '/etc/apt/sources.list'?
<krism> oh. what package?
<froust> krism: i'm trying to set up ssl
<vi11e> hey prego, can you tell me how to safely unmount the usb device before of removal of it?
<krism> froust : ah, sorry, no experience with that.
<k31th> yo
<geargolem> S3switch
<OmniColos> woot got 1394 working :D
<vi11e> how do I unmount a usb device safely?
<vi11e> umount /media/usbdisk really doesn't unmount it.... it kinda refers to fstab that it aind deh but but
<MyKq3> hello
<Scognito> hi all
<bob2> vi11e: look at the output of 'mount'.
<Scognito> i noticed that  http://www.getsweaaa.com  is not more avaiable for fetching muine/mono packages for ubuntu
<Scognito> what to do?
<MyKq3> does someone hereknows if UbuntuLinux theam fixed the problem with 3d excalration on hoary ?
<vi11e> it shows usbfs at proc....
<bob2> MyKq3: look at the bug tracking system
<bob2> vi11e: that has nothing to do with your usb device
<MyKq3> were can i find that?
<froust> How can I encrypt my FTP session?
<vi11e> bob2, hmmh :S
<bob2> you can't (easily)
<smurfix> froust: Use sftp or scp
<bob2> just use rsync over ssh or sftp
<froust> there's no way to do it with vsftpd?
<vi11e> bob, hmh, I don't know how to unmount it... just mounted cd's before
<vi11e> and mount showeed only that proc for usb
<bob2> vi11e: yes, then it's not mounted
<vi11e> oh, well, it has a light on it and in windows it used to mean it is not safe to remove it
<bob2> ok, but if it's not in the output of 'mount', it's not mounted
<vi11e> how should it appear in there?
<vi11e> something like /media/usbdisk or ?
<bob2> that will be part of it, yeah
<vi11e> ah, well I just could do a test and see that I actually can't access the usbdisk directory
<vi11e> I wonder how I unmounted it then
<bob2> well, that won't show anything
<bob2> since the dir will still exist
<vi11e> yea it was empty
<thundrcleeze> I'm running hoary, and I updated yesterday to a new kernel and when I rebooted, the xserver didn't work.  The error I got was "No Screens Found"
<thundrcleeze> When I use the previous kernel, everything's OK.
<vi11e> thanks bob
<froust> is there a way to get vsftpd to encrypt the session, or do i have to use scl or sftp
<bob2> froust: just use sftp
<bob2> ftp is a useless old protocol for anything but anonymous access
<froust> so what is secure about vsftp then?
<CarlK> speaking of scp...   I can ssh to a box, so can I scp files to it?
<bob2> CarlK: yes
<bob2> froust: the fact it doesn't pretend to be secure for non-anonymous access
<CarlK> I just need to get a few configs off a laptop - don't care where they land... whats the syntax?
<geargolem> I selected and installed a package.  How do I access the program to use it?
<bob2> "scp" prints out help text.
<CarlK> yeah, but it isn't helpfull enough
<froust> what if i want to run a server?
<bob2> it's not?
<Agrajag> geargolem: what program was it?
<CarlK> scp carl@Ip:filename prints the help too ;
<bob2> scp  [[user@] host1:] file1 [...]  [[user@] host2:] file2
<geargolem> s3switch
<bob2> provide a source and destination
<Agrajag> never heard of it, o this is a wild guess, but did you try typing "s3switch" in a terminal and hitting enter?
<geargolem> lol
<geargolem> I'm so new to linux, I'm still in the wrapper.
<CarlK> ah, host1 is a source?
<Agrajag> you can also use dpkg to find out what files it installed, find out what it installed to /usr/bin, and run that
<bob2> CarlK: it's just like cp
<bob2> cp source destination
<D3B14N> hello
<bob2> scp user@host:/blah/blah ./
<Hwolf> What is the name of the gnome window manager package?
<duckdown> doh, i wanted to test my IPv6... freenode isn't IPV6??
<geargolem> typed it in and recieved, "s3switch must be setuid root."
<D3B14N> how do i get to install a new skin on xmms?
<bob2> Hwolf: metacity
<bob2> duckdown: read their website
<Agrajag> geargolem: sudo s3switch
<sjoerd> duckdown: irc.ipv6.eu.freenode.net
<bob2> D3B14N: normally you don't bother, since it's so ugly anyway
<duckdown> sjoerd, cool, thanks..
<bob2> D3B14N: but #xmms can explain it to you
<duckdown> nice
<geargolem> Devices attached:  CRT LCD TV
<geargolem> Devices active:    CRT LCD TV
<geargolem> Current TV format is NTSC-J
<D3B14N> bob2 which mp3 player do you use?
<bob2> D3B14N: cplay.
<priest> someone who know what the extention ".chm"  is?
<bob2> stupid MS compressed html help files
<Scognito> priest, it's some html
<Agrajag> you can read it with xchm
<D3B14N> never heard about it. any good?
<Scognito> i think they are useful
<priest> Agrajag: thanks
<Scognito> i don't like pdf
<duckdown> pdf stinx
<Scognito> what it means?
<geargolem> Agrajag, "current TV format is NTSC-J"  (forgive my noobishness)
<Agrajag> geargolem: I told you, I don't know what that program is
<geargolem> ok, thank you.
<Agrajag> NTSC-J is the Japanese version of the NTSC video standard, if that's what you're asking
<geargolem> I'm just trying to enable my second monitor.
<Scognito> geargolem, i had no luck with my geforce4 mx480
<geargolem> thank you all.
<CarlK> bob2 - i did it! thanks
<CarlK> will hoary, server (not -expert) setup new partitions? (i want to keep my current ones)
<D3B14N> i can hear the sound of file .avi but i don't get the picture, does anyone know what auses this?
<AngryClip> lack of codecs?
<AngryClip> have you got the win32 codecs installed?
<topyli> how come evolution freezes on startup on this machine but works fine on my machine at work?
<AngryClip> D3B14N: apt-get install w32codecs
<AngryClip> CarlK: I am pretty sure you get the option
<CarlK> AngryClip - thanks
<prego> wow, latest hoary kernel update solved my problems with my laptop ;-))
<bretzel> prego: which kernel ?
<prego> (system hung up every time I pressed the gnome menu icon at panel)
<prego> bretzel, it was the previous to the current one. I've just upgraded to hoary
<krism> prego : can you do 'uname -a'?
<prego> now it is: 2.6.10-3-686
<D3B14N> AngryClip, i have done that
<krism> prego : also, if you're super kind, could you /dcc send me the appropriate /boot/config file? :)
<bretzel> prego: I use hoary: 2.6.10-2, thus is it 2.6.10-3?
<D3B14N> but it still doesn't work
<krism> im using warty 2.6.8-... and my sleep is all kinds of bonkers
<D3B14N> does w32codecs includes divx?
<Jeremy_D> hello all
<krism> my suspend to memory i mean :)
<CarlK> does anyone care the hoary is preselecting "all (?)" modules, even things like USB and 12 IDE chipset
<AngryClip> D3B14N:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<prego> I think that it was same one but wrongly packaged (not sure)
<Jeremy_D> how do i "mount" my windows hdd or partition?
<prego> bretzel, sure
<bretzel> :-)
<krism> CarlK : why?
<prego> krism, how do I do that?
<D3B14N> i have done all that AngryClip
<Jeremy_D> *in ubuntu
<vi11e> does your ubuntu freeze ever?
<AngryClip> Jeremy_D: http://www.userlocal.com/tips/fatmounting.php
<AngryClip> D3B14N: then I don't know sorry
<vi11e> I just wrote a school project and pressed save and it freezes
<krism> prego : well, im mostly just concerned with kernel version. can you open a command line and run 'uname -a' and copy/paste what it says?
<CarlK> krism - cus if they do, ill report it.  if this is expecd, I wont
<Jeremy_D> thanks AngryClip
<krism> CarlK : im pretty sure that was the intention..
<prego> krism, I've already posted that, btw: Linux rap 2.6.10-3-686 #1 Tue Feb 15 09:51:23 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<krism> prego : sorry, i mustve missed it :) thanks!
<prego> krism, happy?
<krism> prego : very :)
<prego> krism, because I am a lot now ;-))))))
<krism> yeah, im gonna download 2.6.10 now and try it out
<prego> krism, further when I have also passed another kobodl level
<krism> prego : kobodl level?
<prego> krism, kobodl (a space arcade 2D game)
<krism> ohh, lol :)
<prego> krism, I was checking stability
<krism> time for some fresh air, at any rate - back in a few
<prego> krism, and usability
<Jeremy_D> how do i actually edit the /etc/fstab file?
<prego> krism, never gaming, of course he he
<krism> lol, stability uh huh :)
<AngryClip> Jeremy_D: are you in gnome?
<Jeremy_D> yes
<jacquesmerde> does ubuntu have any nfs functionality as a nfs server without the nfs-common package?
<AngryClip> Jeremy_D:  then at a prompt type: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bob2> dude
<bob2> you're fixated on that package
<Jeremy_D> thanks
<topyli> evolution is gone. i'm back to mutt and abook
<prego> WARNING: the weird kernel package was "linux-image-2.6.10-3-386_2.6.10-17_i386.deb" while the good one is "linux-image-2.6.10-3-386_2.6.10-18_i386.deb"
<prego> do you know what does the final numbering mean???
<thundrcleeze> I'm running hoary, and I updated yesterday to a new kernel and when I rebooted, the xserver didn't work.  The error I got was "No Screens Found" When I use the previous one, everything's okay.
<Jeremy_D> in the directions on the site you referred me to, it says to use /dev/hda2 /windows vfat... is the hda2 universal or must i find that info out and replace it?
<iapx8088> another kernel upgrade...
<bob2> thundrcleeze: ask on the list and/or file a bug
<Jeremy_D> as in, can i use hda2 and it will work, or not?
<iapx8088> in hoary
<prego> krism, bretzel  did you read the warning post?
<AngryClip> replace it with the drive and partion that you want to mount
<iapx8088> who knows why
<thundrcleeze> Ok, bob.
<prego> iapx8088, I do (read above)
<prego> iapx8088, previous one was a mess in my SiS based laptop
<iapx8088> prego, are you italian?
<prego> iapx8088, more or less: spanish ;-)
<iapx8088> ok
<prego> iapx8088, sorry for my english
<CarlK> anyone know what it takes to get a dlink dwl-650+ wifi card to work? (pretty sure this is the one that has 4 revsions under the same part#)
<iapx8088> what's going on withe the kernel
<iapx8088> I wasn't in when you explained
<prego> iapx8088, I don't know, just when I pressed the gnome-foot-menu at panel, the laptop hung
<LinuxJones> CarlK, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/
<CarlK> LinuxJones - thanks - I figured there was something like that somewhere
<LinuxJones> CarlK, mmm it's supposed to work out of the box
<prego> iapx8088, however I had a problem during "to hoary" upgrade... so perhaps the package was not properly installed
<prego> Is there a way to verify all installed packages?
<iapx8088> mmh don't know
<prego> (in RH it used to be "rpm -qaV" or something like that)
<AngryClip> prego: try "man dpkg" or "man apt-get"
<krism> dpkg -l
<krism> oh
<krism> nvm
<mis3> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and I was wondering how to get the kernel source and headers installed that match the default installed kernel
<ewhitten> mis3:  sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` kernel-source-`uname -r`
<prego> Have to go... se you soon
<ewhitten> (i think)
<mis3> It was linux-headers
<mis3> Thanks for the tip though :)
<mis3> I think debian uses kernel-headers and ubuntu uses linux-headers
<iapx8088> mmh
<iapx8088> volume maneger is no longer putting the icon of the usb pen on the desktop
<iapx8088> when I insert it.
<iapx8088> that's bad
<iapx8088> mmh
<iapx8088> don't know
<vishal> hi...can anyone pls help?....
<jacquesmerde> does default ubuntu NOT come up with a c compiler????????????????????????
<vishal> i have Ubuntu as a client OS in VMWare with XP as host..
<vishal> is there anyway to share files on the host XP with client Ubuntu..using samba maybe?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no.  You need build-essential
<krism> vishal : in nautilus, smb://host-system-name/sharename
<tritium> jacquesmerde, that's documented
<krism> vishal : (e.g. click "Computer", select network, then type smb://hostcomputername/sharename)
<topyli> can evolution addressbooks be imported to abook?
<jacquesmerde> tritium...lemme get this straight.,..apt-get is broken, so i try to install from source, but i dont have gcc so i have to apt-get it, but apt get is broken...
<vishal> krism: do I need to enable share on the host XP for any particular folder?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, if you didn't install a compiler before, yes.
<tritium> jacquesmerde, that's in the FAQ
<krism> vishal : not any particular, but whatever ones you want
<topyli> jacquesmerde: how is apt broken? what does it say? (sorry if i'm late to this conversation)
<vishal> do I need any additional software on XP as I can't find a way to share a folder in XP
<jacquesmerde> topyli, i did a dist-upgrade and it seems to have removed libapt-pkg...
<topyli> jacquesmerde: upgrading to hoary?
<krism> vishal : no, you dont need additional software, but i dont use windows so you'll have to find someone else to help you with that part.
<vishal> krism: Thanks
<krism> vishal : np, sorry i couldnt help more.
<roozor`trials> how much space will i need to install ubuntu on the same drive as my xp
<topyli> roozor`trials: what are you going to do with it once you get it installed?
<topyli> roozor`trials: what you'll install will depend on your needs
<roozor`trials> ah
<roozor`trials> 10gb free should be enough
<topyli> that's more than fine. the system will take about 2G
<roozor`trials> cool thanks :] 
<vishal> krism: I have enabled the 'share folder' in XP..but when I type smb:///hostcomputername/sharefolder ...
<vishal> it says it cant find the folder?
<krism> vishal : are you typing 'smb://hostcomputername' exactly, or are you subsituting the real host computers name? (you should do the later)
<vishal> i'm substituting with the name of my computer
<ben_> having a problem getting a Epson USB scanner working.  Cant find anything on website.  Any ideas?
<vishal> krism: is there difference between 'share' and 'folder'?
<DagaZ> I have installed apache with php with the help of the unofficial guide.. but when I try to open the info.php firefox wants to open it with gedit.. any clues anyone??
<krism> vishal : IIRC, the name of the share can be anything - e.g. completely unrelated to the folder name
<krism> DagaZ : sounds like PHP is not installed on the apache server
<Matrix_Soul> can anybody help me installing gtk+ ???
<Matrix_Soul> when i try to compile, it says:
<DagaZ> krism: but it is.. at least it looks like it.. I have a php.ini in /etc/php4/apache2/
<Matrix_Soul> configure: error: Xft Pango backend is required for x11 target
<AngryClip> are you doing "file://" or "http://localhost/info.php" ?
<AngryClip> that is to DagaZ
<EDUARDO_LOPEZ> hi, anyone know why when i try install XFCE 4, it say to me Glib(gmodule) >=2... not found i have 2.4
<DagaZ> AngryClip:  http://localhost/info.php
<AngryClip> try it in anothe browser
<krism> DagaZ : is it listed in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled (or similar)
<krism> AngryClip : it's not the browser
<CarlK> hoary, server-expert, wifi up, box pingable, getting "couldn't retrieve bsdutils.  this may be due to a networ problem of a bad CD, depending on your installatin method." - what is my installation method?
<krism> AngryClip : the server should interpret the .php, not send it to the client
<DagaZ> krism: I will check..
<AngryClip> good point
<DagaZ> krism: cgid.conf  cgid.load  cgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load are the only ones it mods-enabled
<DagaZ> krism: isn't this supposed to be done automatically?
<krism> DagaZ : not automatically, anyway.
<krism> DagaZ : do you see it in /etc/apache2/mods-available ?
<DagaZ> krism: nope.. crap.. I got it to work before I reinstalled.. without doing anything special
<krism> DagaZ : hmm, maybe im wrong. but it's not on my home server, either.
<paolo_> Hi guys! I have plugged in a pci modem in my dual boot windows-linux pc. Windows sees the pci modem, but ubuntu not. How should I do in order to see the modem?
<CrucifiedLemur> I am trying to use bittorrent but it won't let me...
<ftwig> having a problem getting a Epson USB scanner working.  Cant find anything on website.  Any ideas?
<paolo_> The modem is a 3com internal, not a winmodem
<krism> DagaZ : maybe you need to install libapache2-mod-php4?
<krism> DagaZ : yeah, doing that on my home system got php4 for me
<CarlK> can I get bsdutils over the net from the Alt-F2 VT?
<krism> CarlK what does your VT have to do with anything?
<DagaZ> I followed the guide.. so I already did that.. but it doesn't seem to get it that it is there.. will try to reinstall or something.. thanks for your help
<krism> DagaZ :
<krism> DagaZ you need to 'apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4' and then '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<krism> DagaZ : once you install libapache2-mod-php4, you'll see the php entries in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<AndyR> lo all
<AndyR> was hoary broke for a bit today?
<DagaZ> krism: ok.. will try that.. tried to restart but it didn't do the trick..
<CarlK> krism - it's a place I can type something - any other ideas for how to deal with the problem?
<AndyR> i did an update, rebooted then X froze
<krism> CarlK: i don't have any other ideas about it unless i'm drinknig pepsi and it's a thursday.
<EDUARDO_LOPEZ> hi, anyone know why when i try install XFCE 4, it say to me Glib(gmodule) >=2... not found i have 2.4
<CarlK> so I can stop feeling stupid, how do I know if I am doing a net instal or installing from CD?
<DagaZ> krism: got it working.. ubuntu spirit glows!!
<gatan> ubuntu Is that like debian?
<krism> dagaz :)
<mz2> how do i get grub back into the mbr when i've installed windows?
<El_Che> mz2:
<comanche> there's one lemur that won't leap
<CrucifiedLemur> I have bittorrent but when i click on a .torrent to download the OK button is gray and i cant click it...any suggestions?
<CrucifiedLemur> lol
<mz2> haven't tried that for ages :) with lilo it was just a matter of running lilo
<topyli> gatan: it's very much like debian
<gatan> topyli: ok
<AndyR> did anyone else have probs after running hoary update today?
<gatan> topyli: It is a good dist?
<topyli> gatan: someone said, when writing up the highlights of last year, "ubuntu showed how to fix debian" :)
<AndyR> gatan, the BEST imho
<gatan> Ok, nice!
<gatan> I have just run slackware in my days, gona try ubuntu and see how it is :)
<topyli> gatan: less fiddling, i can promise you that much :)
<gatan> topyli: ok, thx hehe
<mgedmin> my battery applet thinks I'm on battery power, but I'm not
<mgedmin> bug?
<Guybrush|Numb> check your power cord :-P
<El_Che> mgedmin: obviously one of you both is lying
<El_Che> :)
<mgedmin> /usr/bin/acpi says Battery 1: charging, 100%, 00:00:42 until charged
<krism> mgedmin : ive seenthat on occassion too..
<mgedmin> I think /etc/init.d/acpid restart in suspend/resume scripts might have something to do with this
<gatan> topyli: ubuntu have it apt or something like that?
<Guybrush|Numb> gatan: debian based, so apt-get all the way
<mgedmin> afaiu battstat applet asks acpi for power state change notifications instead of polling
<topyli> gatan: like i said, ubuntu is very much debian and has all the same stuff
<gatan> Guybrush|Numb: Ok, nice
<gatan> topyli: ok
* dredg really really really really really really likes debian
<topyli> gatan: plus intelligence =)
<dredg> however
* dredg really really really really really really likes a working desktop with little effort
<gatan> ;)
<dredg> i mean really, it's 2005. i don't want to tweak things, i want it to just work
<topyli> gatan: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view for an explanation of the debian/ubuntu relationship
<dredg> but on the same point, i was to run a system that i can tweak if i must :)
<gatan> topyli: Thank you!
<CrucifiedLemur> is there anyway to move something to the waste basket even though it says ACCESS DENIED
<Jeremy_D> hello all
<ulas2> souuuuuuundddddddddd
<ulas2> somebody helpp
<CrucifiedLemur> Is there any way to move a file or folder to the wastebasket even though it says access denied?
<shaya> anyone ever burn a CD with an IDE burner in ubuntu?
<shaya> what do I have to do?
<dredg> CrucifiedLemur: it was probably created as root or another user. try using sudo rm.
<CarlK> shaya - cdrecord or K3b
<shaya> CarlK: do I have to do any scsi emulation crap?
<dredg> or 'sudo chown'
<CrucifiedLemur> I'm the only user on the computer
<haffe> shaya: Nahhha. But I don't know if you still have to be root.
<Jeremy_D> i have two hard drives on my computer, running ubuntu and i want to mount my windows partitions... hdd#1 one partition hdd#2 two partitions first windows, second ubuntu. what would the first partition on the second hdd be?
<tritium> shaya, you can try graveman
<tritium> Jeremy_D, should be /dev/hdb1.
<ulas2> anyone having sound problems in hoary?
<shaya> graveman seems to autodetect my drive
<shaya> yay
<CrucifiedLemur> what does this mean: Failed to run sudo chown as user root:
<CrucifiedLemur>  Child terminated with 1 status
<Jeremy_D> tritium, thanks a lot, ill try that
<Jeremy_D> thank you
* comanche watches firefox do a popunder then asplode
<CarlK> CrucifiedLemur - probly that you typed in the wrong pw
<Jeremy_D> uh what if its not vfat?
<Jeremy_D> what if its ntfs?
<Jeremy_D> or will vfat suite it
<Jeremy_D> i am editing my fstab
<Agrajag> if it's ntfs, mount it as ntfs. You won't be able to write to it
<Jeremy_D> but i have in the past with other distros, is it just because ubuntu doesnt support it or?
<CrucifiedLemur> I'm definitely typing the right password
<Agrajag> You've written to ntfs?
<Agrajag> I doubt that, unless you used captive-ntfs.
<haffe> Has anyone here managed to migrate from xfree4.3 to xorg6.8 ?
<Jeremy_D> yes of course, i am new and have no clue how to use anything complicated, i didnt know it wasnt supported.. i just did it...
<Jeremy_D> mandrake 10 i believe
<Agrajag> Are you sure?
<Agrajag> the ntfs driver in linux does not support writing unless it's explicitly enabled when you build the kernel
<Agrajag> And even then it's very limited.
<AlphaZero> i think the ubuntu version i have install is i386, is there a way to change that to the i686 version?
<Agrajag> You cannot create or delete files, or change the size of existing files.
<mgedmin> haffe, yes
<haffe> There is no 686 version.
<haffe> mgedmin: Would you care for a quick explanation of how you did?
<AlphaZero> ok that makes it simple haffe ;)
<CrucifiedLemur> Is there any other way I could delete files that it won't let me delete?
<mgedmin> haffe, apt-get upgrade, followed by vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mgedmin> haffe, apt-get dist-upgrade, I meant
<CarlK> installing, I have bsdutils_2.12p-2ubuntu1_i386.deb in /tmp - how do I ... um.. unpack/install it?
<mgedmin> although hoary is a bit unstable at the moment
<mgedmin> latest kernel panics as soon as you log in
<AlphaZero> array is a live-cd or install?
<haffe> mgedmin: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary first?
<Agrajag> CarlK: dpkg -i /path/to/package
<CarlK> Agrajag - thanks
<mgedmin> haffe, yes, but caveat emptor -- do not upgrade to hoary if you want stability
<haffe> I run gentoo on my other boxxen. I live on the bleeding edge :D
<CarlK> Agrajag - I don't seem to have dpkg
<Agrajag> huh?
<Agrajag> You are running ubuntu right?
<CarlK> Agrajag - not running, installing
<Agrajag> installing from what?
<CarlK> CD
<CarlK> and got this message:
<Agrajag> and why do you need to install that package prior to installing the OS?
<CarlK> hoary, server-expert, wifi up, box pingable, getting "couldn't retrieve bsdutils.  this may be due to a networ problem of a bad CD, depending on your installatin method."
<Agrajag> odd
<ryan_> are there disk defragmation tools?
<Jeremy_D> ryan_, i have wondered that as well
<CarlK> so I am trying to help out the install
<Jeremy_D> ryan_, things must get a bit mixed up every now and then dont ya think
<ryan_> sure do
<Agrajag> CarlK: I had some problems with corrputed X packages when I installed due to a bad CD, but it just dumped me into aptitude and let me finish with that
<Agrajag> I didn't have to manually download anything
<Agrajag> Jeremy_D and ryan_: most linux filsystems resist fragmentation much better than, say, fat32 or ntfs.
<Agrajag> fragmentation isn't really a problem.
<haffe> Hmmm. The computer I'm running ubuntu on has an "adi soundmax AC'97" soundcard integrated. Any hope of getting this to work?
<Agrajag> If you really feel you need to defrag, I suggest making a backup of your filesystem, wiping the partition, and restoring from the backup.
<JoRRo> putones
<JoRRo> arriba espaaa
<JoRRo> cabrones
<JoRRo> me cagoen vuestros muertos
<El_Che> no seas estupido
<JoRRo> hola gupo
<JoRRo> el che dice
<JoRRo> wah
<CarlK> Agrajag - I have /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure - will that help?
<Agrajag> no
<JoRRo> nos vemos comenabos
<Agrajag> you need dpkg itself to install debs
<Agrajag> is the CD bad?
<ryan_> that's the thing. my external firewire drive is fat32 for compatibility w/ macs. it has a lot of junk, and should be defragmented. guess i'll have to switch into windows to do it
<Agrajag> ryan_: yeah, you will
<Hwolf> ryan_: is there no defragmenter for tux?
<Hwolf> :-S
<CarlK> Agrajag - i have "read error I/O error" on the Alt-F3 VT
<Agrajag> sounds like a bad CD to me
<CarlK> I am guessig that means a bad cd
<Agrajag> yeah
<Agrajag> check the md5sum on the iso file, if you still have it
<Agrajag> if it's good, try reburning
<gatan> topyli: should i download: warty-release-install-powerpc.iso   ?
<gatan> oppps, wrong wrong sry
<topyli> gatan: if you have a power pc :)
<gatan> im a idiot ^^^^
<topyli> gatan: the debian/ubuntu philosophy page got you sold?
<gatan> topyli: I think so ;)
<BrianAnthony> is there an easy way to get a java package?
<Neil3> gatan, powerpc means a mac
<Neil3> g4 or g5
<Neil3> maybe even g3
<meuserj|work> BrianAnthony, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<topyli> gatan: i love debian but there are problems with it. so, ubuntu seemed kinda natural for me
<CarlK> Agrajag - CD is good (checked md5sum when I first DL) - - I am wget the image to this box and mount it under /cdrom and hit "go back" on the error dialog - think it will work?
<CarlK> er, the cd image is good - dont know about the cd
<Agrajag> maybe
<gatan> topyli: ok :)
<topyli> gatan: also, ubuntu seems to release a "preview" on the same day that gnome releases =)
<roozor`trials> is burning the iso on cd ok using alcohol?
<MSG43> hi I need help
<MSG43> I can't build or use a deb of ndiswrapper in ubuntu
<MSG43> http://www.pastebin.com/242217
<MSG43> this is my error I've been getting
<MSG43> and ndiswrappers not on the cd
<nr3884> sry no idea .... how about compiling ? ;)
<haltok> hello all
<topyli> roozor`trials: i don't know much about alcohol (pun intended) but be sure to "burn and iso" and not a "data cd"
<HauntedUnix> Hello all..
<topyli> "burn an iso" that is
<vpalle> how do i downgrade a kernel in ubuntu?
<HauntedUnix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/D6kbWV17.html -- any suggestion what would've caused that (after doing an apt-get update)
<nr3884> vpalle .... no idea, but download the source of your desired kernel and compile it ;) (i think im starting to repeat myself ^^)
<MSG43> h
<MSG43> hi
<MSG43> I need help with ndiswrapper
<MSG43> I can't build or use a deb of ndiswrapper in ubuntu
<HauntedUnix> Tell us about it, perhaps?
<MSG43> this is my error I've been getting http://www.pastebin.com/242217
<haltok> i am trying to change my GDM login screen, but when i try to add new theme, it says "not a tar or tar.gz file" but they are tar files
<HauntedUnix> MSG43: you need gcc installed
<topyli> HauntedUnix: you are using the marillat debian source, which follows debian development. ubuntu and debian at this point are too different, and apt cannot satisfy the dependencies
<MSG43> hauntedunix
<MSG43> is that on the cd
<HauntedUnix> MSG43: urpmi gcc
<HauntedUnix> topyli: Thank you - so I have to disable that, and sudo apt-get update?
<topyli> HauntedUnix: that's what i did
<MSG43> HauntedUnix: Is that going to download? Cause I can't download anything
<HauntedUnix> MSG43: shouldn't need to
<MSG43> ok thanks
<haltok> disregard my question
<topyli> HauntedUnix: urpmi is not likely to work on ubuntu :)
<HauntedUnix> topyli: did I say urpmi? d'oh
<HauntedUnix> I meant apt-get install gcc
<HauntedUnix> Sorry, topyli, and The dude who's going to realise it won't work 8)
<topyli> hehe
<HauntedUnix> Guess what distro I'm an op for :-P
<Nire-work> what steps do I have to take to install xorg on ubuntu?
<topyli> HauntedUnix: yeah, i like mandrake too
<CarlK> Nire - hoary! ;)
<Nire-work> this is on a max g3 also
<Nire-work> not sure if that matters
<raven3x7> Hello
<HauntedUnix> I'm gonna head off, thanks for the help topyli. Could you apologise to MSG43 when he comes back for my error?
<AlphaZero> anyone try to install an icon theme for gnome and have it not work?
<raven3x7> I could use some help setting up a driver for an Intel 536 modem. can someone help me out.
<Hwolf> Massive msn messenger virus outbreakage right now.
<Hwolf> *smiles*
<topyli> HauntedUnix: he's going to ask again, and i'll give him your love :)
<HauntedUnix> :P
<HauntedUnix> Bye bye ;)
<raven3x7> ?
<topyli> Hwolf: that's bad news, not good
<Hwolf> topyli: it's a techincal breakthrough, it's spreading over msn messenger
<raven3x7> i've run into some problems during compile since it is looking fr headers in the wrong directory
<topyli> Hwolf: so? the users are still in trouble. there's a lot of msn users you know...
<Hwolf> topyli: I know, but it is one more dent in Microsofts reputation, especially after the recent forced upgrade that it told all it's users to do.
<topyli> bah
<Hwolf> topyli: longterm damage will be minimal, the internet will recover, it'll be over in a few days, but it's bad for ms, and probably good for msn alternatives
<Hwolf> topyli: now I have nothing against ms really, I respect them, but I'd prefer they wouldn't have a grip on society as big as they have now
<topyli> Hwolf: ms has customers, let them work in peace. they will switch in due time :)
<mindphazr> Unfortunatly, they got that way by making a product that worked
<Nire-work> does hoary come with xfce 4.2 ?
<mindphazr> when no one else could
<Hwolf> Nire-work: they're working on it
<Nire-work> and more importantly, does it fix the issue warty had with ppc booting after the install?
<Nire-work> not booting I should say heh
<Hwolf> mindphazr: Yeah, but I'd rather not arrive at the piont where they could decide to shut the world economy down. Now call me paranoid, and they won't, but they probably could by now.
<mindphazr> Hwolf: You are absolutely correct. I would also rather that not happen. Thats why i believe strongly they should be regulated to not making anything but the OS itself. They are more powerful than any government is.
<raven3x7> it is looking for the kernel headers in lib/modules while they are in usr/include/linux. i tried fixing the makefiles but have not been successfull. anyone have any ideas?
<Hwolf> In that same trend of thought, I'm not all that excited to see the ipod mini giving Apple the ability to do for movies what they did for itunes. Lots of power there, to push drm and such.
<mindphazr> raven3x7: compiling what?
<raven3x7> intel 536 modem drivers
<topyli> Hwolf: i do sometimes think about things like, who controls my data in the finnish government databases? finland? ms? anyway, they do use a lot of ms stuff
<krism> how long until microsoft pisses off enough people that we storm and kill them? :)
<topyli> krism: that'll take a lot of time
<Hwolf> mindphazr: they are a company, thus like to enjoy big profits. They won't hurt the world, because that would hurt profits. But i'd rather not see my car refuse to drive because of some script-kiddy. Or the government's tanks, for that matter.
<mindphazr> Hwolf: Apple is a great company. I have been a apple person since the beginning..they have had many many bad business decisions. They are finally getting it right to keep their business alive. I don't blame companies pushing drm, not one bit. Thats their business, they dont make movies to give away to people
<krism> topyli : :)
<bestadvocate> Hey dudes!
<krism> topyli : or a lot of crazy people
<mindphazr> Hwolf: agreed
<topyli> yeah. i think this is off topic though
<bestadvocate> I identefied my first bug and someone who knows how to program fixed it!
<mindphazr> i also enjoy big profits ;)
<Hwolf> mindphazr: I love apple, I'm not very sure I'd like to see Apple movies via Apples itunes on Apple's hardware running Apple's Os tho. :-P
<Neil3> everyone likes the underdog :)
<topyli> bestadvocate: very cool, you're doing your part!
<bestadvocate> my bug ----> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6522  my bug went upstream --->http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167470
<raven3x7> uhm anyone that can help me please?
<bestadvocate> anyone know why hoary auto updates want to uninstall gimp?
<Neil3> bring out the gimp
<Neil3> the gimp's sleeping
<bestadvocate> whats up raven3x7
<topyli> bestadvocate: perhaps hoary is simply broken. wait a day and try again :)
<scizzo> raven3x7: would be a good idea to know what the problem is?
<vrecan> no clue, I resynced with hoary today and gimp updated
<scizzo> Neil3: no GIMP is not sleeping
<mindphazr> raven3x7: um, not sure why it would be looking for headers in module directory
<Neil3> hehe
<raven3x7> im trying to compile the intel 636 modem drivers but they are looking in lib/modules for the linux headers instead of usr/include/linux
<tritium> bestadvocate, my Hoary is current.  gimp is not going to be uninstalled
<raven3x7> 536
<bestadvocate> synaptic told me the package gimp was being uninstalled, but there were new packages with Gimp in the name, just didn't want to go through with updates if they were going to take away my poor handicaped graphics program
<[Spooky] > hello all!
<topyli> raven3x7: do you do the normal .configure ; make ; make install routine to install them? perhaps the configure script has options to set the lib dir
<raven3x7> well the drivers are not ubuntu nor debian optimized they are tested on mandrake, fedora and suse, i believe those distros have the headers in /lib/modules/arch/src or something like that
<bestadvocate> hazah [spooky]  is here
<[Spooky] > anyone have any idea on how mutch the *.tar.gz file size limit is ?
<raven3x7> no you do make 536. which runs a number of scripts
<bestadvocate> [Spooky] : its not your drive space limit?
<crimsun_> [Spooky] : the limit of your filesystem and free storage space, whichever is smaller.
<topyli> raven3x7: you could try symlinking too
<mindphazr> raven3x7: paste the error at http://www.pastebin.com/
<abq> I downloaded the DVD iso, and will burn on a Mac. Can I just drag the contents to the DVD, or do I have to do something to get hidden (.files) as well ? Thanks !
<tritium> hey there abq
<abq> Hi :)
<topyli> abq: the iso is an image of a CD, you must find an option in your burning program to burn it as it is. do not make a data cd
<raven3x7> no i/m rather new to linux.  i could just create a symlink from the folder it is looking for to the /usr/include/linux folder
<tritium> abq, good to see another New Mexican.
<raven3x7> ?
<bestadvocate> anyone here use hoary Sound Juicer recently? cause I noticed it didn't tell you what file type you were ripping to and I thought that was stupid
<BrianAnthony> goddamnit. lol how do you get java2-common
<topyli> abq: or DVD, all the same :)
<mindphazr> bestadvocate: Not sure why people use soundjuicer, really. Check out grip
<spiral> hi !
<BrianAnthony> j2re depends on it
<spiral> for information : amarok 1.2 has been released... does anyone here know if it will be packaged for ubuntu, and when ? Riddell maybe ?
<lOSTmONK> question, ubuntu doesnt have k3b or anything like it fresh installed?
<mindphazr> spiral: It will be as soon, I am sure.
<abq> Tritium - Makes me feel better already ;)
<tritium> lOSTmONK, no.
<tritium> lOSTmONK, try graveman
<lOSTmONK> thanks
<AndyR> mindphazr, no k3b in fresh install
<raven3x7> mindphazr i cant do that im not in ubuntu right now since i cant connect to the net.
<tritium> abq, I'm not home right now.  I won't be back in albuquerque until August
<AndyR> but it is available
<raven3x7> i'll try the symlink though
<bestadvocate> AndyR: no can do :]  K3B still wont install on my system
<mindphazr> raven3x7: okay
<topyli> tritium: it doesn't exactly have graveman either on a fresh install :)
<tritium> abq, I'm dying for some decent chile.
<lOSTmONK> E: Couldn't find package graveman
<tritium> topyli, I know.
<AndyR> i have it working here on hoary
<raven3x7> thanks brb hopefully
<spiral> mindphazr: I hope so... Because the last beta hadn't been packaged...
<bestadvocate> I have AMD64, that might be the problem
<abq> Tri, lol. I'm kind of partial to AZ for that ..
<mindphazr> spiral: Last beta had some issues..i had major issues with it. i would think in the next couple days
<bestadvocate> andyR: its been incapable of installing for weeks
<agenteo> I need to update the PATH variable, I've modified /etc/profile but after the reboot echo $PATH is not changed... any suggestions? thanks
<tritium> abq, for chile?  You can't beat Hatch (chile capital of the world)
<spiral> mindphazr: all right, thank you... I hope you're right :-)
<topyli> lOSTmONK: look at your /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the "universe" line. then you'll be able to install k3b
<lOSTmONK> its un commented
<pdaoust> okay, this is wiggity-whack... any idea why I might be getting this message when compiling? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
<bestadvocate> AndyR: besides its ugly :-)
<pdaoust> I'm pretty darn sure I have libstdc++ installed...
<abq> Taste, yes. But not spicy enough
<topyli> lOSTmONK: and you have apt-get updated?
<lOSTmONK> wth
<lOSTmONK> yeah
<lOSTmONK> my synaptic just dropped off the planet
<ja5on> can anyone help with this checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<ja5on> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tritium> abq, :)
* AndyR likes k3b
<lOSTmONK> as soon as i went to install
<ja5on> I did check the config log . but itmakes no sense to me
<[Spooky] > crimsun_: ah ok, i tried zip but it seems to just support max 2 gb...
<pdaoust> Ja5on: hmmm, you could try reinstalling gcc and stuff?
<tritium> abq, you're originally from AZ?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: try apt, it's easier :)
<ja5on> I have done
<pdaoust> ja5on: aw poo
<abq> topyll, thanks much for the info
<pdaoust> ja5on: what are you compiling?
<lOSTmONK> topyli, says i have unmet dependencies
<ja5on> gdesklets
<topyli> lOSTmONK: your sources.list must be b0rken
<bestadvocate> AndyR: yah its the best burner out there I wish Graveman would hurry up and get good so Gnome wont have such a large weakness
<pdaoust> ja5on: did also try to completely uninstall ('Mark for complete removal' in Synaptic) and reinstall gcc?
<abq> ...
<lOSTmONK> said gnome-panel had unmet deps
<ja5on> I'll try agin
<richard_> I'm having a rather strange USB problem... anyone know much about USB here?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: paste your sources.list in #flood or pastebin.com
<pdaoust> richard_: fire away
<AndyR> bestadvocate, what fails when you try to install?
<richard_> I have a USB 1.1 camera - works fine when plugged directly to the computer
<richard_> Fails when connected via a 2.0 hub
<bestadvocate> AndyR: a bunch of basic dependencies arnt avalable for K3B
<blah09> evenin
<pdaoust> ja5on: try also completely removing and reinstalling cpp as well
<richard_> The 2.0 hub shows up in usbtree...
<bestadvocate> *for KDE rather
<lOSTmONK> /etc/apt/sources.lst
<agenteo> where do you update the $PATH in ubuntu?
<lOSTmONK> is that the right path?
<topyli> yes
<blah09> /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> heh, yes
<pdaoust> richard_: golly, I dunno, maybe it's not providing enough power to the camera?
<shock> for current reasons: http://www.nosoftwarepatents.com
<lOSTmONK> weird
<AndyR> bestadvocate, you want a copy of my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<blah09> hey does anyone know how to display the messages that whiz by on bootup?
<abq> topyll: not sure if my message went through -- thanks for the info !
<lOSTmONK> when nano opesn it its empty
<topyli> lOSTmONK: /etc/apt/sources.list (not .lst)
<lOSTmONK> oh
<lOSTmONK> duh
<richard_> Tried a second powered 2.0 hub and had same effect... good idfea though... thinking alone same lines
<pdaoust> richard_: weirdness... that is something I don't know about, sad to say
<topyli> lOSTmONK: thank blah09 for pointing that out :)
<richard_> The camera shows up in the usbtree and usbview programs
<pdaoust> ???
<blah09> ;)
<bestadvocate> AndyR: shure, id like to read it, but I actually have a whole lot of sources(universe, multiverse, main,etc,  appended into mine, but most of them dont work because of my 64 bit archetecture :(
<lOSTmONK> thanks
<richard_> So I think I am missing something about USB.
<pdaoust> richard_: you mean when it's plugged into to the hub, it shows up?
<lOSTmONK> i just got home from work, so the brain is still kinda fried
<lOSTmONK> in #flood u said?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: i feel your pain
<topyli> lOSTmONK: #flood is ok, but wait a second, so i can join it first
<lOSTmONK> ok
<richard_> When plugged into the hub it shows up in tree/view but doesn't actually get pictures.
<topyli> ok, ready
<pdaoust> richard_: that's even more bizarre... USB, in general, should 'Just Work' on Linux
<richard_> Which reminds me the ov511 code in ubuntu is old and doesn't work, I had to recompile it
<pdaoust> (as long as there are drivers)
<blah09> so does anyone know how to display the messages shown during the bootup when the machine is running?
<AndyR> bestadvocate, im only on 686
<tritium> blah09, dmesg
<blah09> ah yes, thanks
<richard_> Yes, we are beginning to hate USB and Linux at the office - we cannot get Belkin UPS to work USB either!
* bestadvocate sighs
<JCarax> hi everyone
<pdaoust> howdy
<bestadvocate> pdaoust: yo
<lOSTmONK> could it be because i have the deb sources on there?
<lOSTmONK> topyli?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: it's quite a mess. :) uncomment all the debian and marillat sources when you don't actually need them
<JCarax> I'd need help for loading a module in the boot sequence
<pdaoust> bestadvocate: yes?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: comment, not uncomment
<lOSTmONK> u mean comment them?
<lOSTmONK> :P
<richard_> As aside noticed that the exim 4.4 conf files are broken too.  Had to bring in 4.2 files to make it work.
<lOSTmONK> ok
<topyli> lOSTmONK: while you're at it, add multiverse to the ubuntu lines :)
<bestadvocate> pdaost: you said hi i said yo
<pdaoust> bestadvocate: oh, I gotcha :)
<pdaoust> I was just saying hi to JCarax who said hi :)
<pdaoust> and the chain goes on :)
<JCarax> pdaoust, hi, thanks :D
<lOSTmONK> multiverse?
<pdaoust> (btw, JCarax, I don't know how to load modules; I was just trying to figure that out the other day)
<JCarax> dammit
<JCarax> :D
<bestadvocate> lOSTmONK, yah multiverse, its like just ruinning sid
<pdaoust> JCarax: I think it might be in /etc/conf.d/modules.autoload though, let me check
<lOSTmONK> what are the sources then?
<pdaoust> JCarax: never mind; Ubuntu doesn't have that director ^_^
<abq> tri: Hope to hear from you again, and in the meantime, use dried chili to avoid withdrawl :)
<JCarax> It's something what must be loaded before the network configuration
<pdaoust> JCarax: sorry, that was a Gentoo thingy :)
<blah09> linux-image is my kernel isnt it?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: just add multiverse at the end of the line after universe (not the security line IIRC)
<blah09> the package linux-image i mean
<lOSTmONK> ok
<JCarax> pdaoust, thanks anyway
<bestadvocate> pdaoust: you use the gentoo?  do you have an opinion on vidalinux?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: then do an apt-get update and apt-get -f install and let it fix things. then upgrade
<lOSTmONK> ok
<Yannick_> anyone know how many other array cd will come up before March official hoary release ;-)
<GammaRay> huh?
<lOSTmONK> Removing gnome-panel ...
<lOSTmONK> Removing gnome-panel-data ...
<lOSTmONK> that cant be good
<topyli> lOSTmONK: it's not
<tritium> blah09, yes
<Yannick_> If i install array-4, will i be able to update to current and finally to official hoary with snynaptic?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: you have a weird combination of debian and ubuntu packages installed
<blah09> ok thanks, i didnt know apt-get upgrade did a kernel update too
<Vaijira> Hi
<lOSTmONK> probably
<topyli> lOSTmONK: but don't lose hope. are you on broadband?
<lOSTmONK> oh yeah
<bestadvocate> You guys know when you logout? and it has that option, "Save Current Setup"?  Have you ever used it
<lOSTmONK> otherwise id never be able to play distro-duck
<topyli> lOSTmONK: you can fix this
<Vaijira> which console is X, in ubuntu-ppc? i press ctrl+alt+fn+f7 and it doesn't work
<hile> mm, are we getting apache2-* patches soon for pcre problems? Already fixed, not in mirrors or what is the status?
<Yannick_> yes bestadvocate and it works great
<Ribs> bestadvocate: it just tells gnome to try and save any open windows you have, and will try to re-open them when you log back in (ie. by restarting the program, or opening Natilus agian etc. etc.)
<topyli> lOSTmONK: drop to a console and kill gdm. then do the apt-get -f install and let it remove what it wants. then upgrade and install ubuntu-desktop. then restart gdm
<Ribs> It's nothing special, and it rather annoying, I find.
<vishal> hi guys...can anyone tell me where I can find kernel headers on my system?
<bestadvocate> Yannick_: the only 2 times I ever tried the gnome-pannel, and nautilus wouldent start when I try to log back in.  The only way I could get them to work again was to delete my gnome configuration files completely.    I'm scared to try again.
<tritium> vishal, use dpkg -L to find the files in a package
<lonewolff> is there any way to stop a touchpad from registering clicks by pressing on the pad?
<hile> the pcre-problem is fixed in debian's 2.0.53-4 packages, I think ubuntu follows these packages closely...
<lOSTmONK> atm i just need to get a cd burnt
<lOSTmONK> i dont really have the time to try and fix this now
<topyli> lOSTmONK: you don't need k3b to do that :)
<vishal> tritium: Thanks
<hile> vishal: you need to install linux-headers-* package matching your kernel version
<nr3884> console is enough
<lOSTmONK> but man, i reeeeeeeeeeeeally hate trying to use cdrecord
<bestadvocate> lOSTmONK you can use natutilus if its just a data cd
<shock> ?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: take it as a lesson ;)
<tritium> vishal, you already have them installed, and you're just trying to locate them?
<shock> IOSTmONK
<shock> whats the problem?
<pdaoust> bestadvocate: hi, sorry, I use GNOME typing break to force me to get away from the computer, and it locked me out :) I don't know much about Vidalinux, but I do know Portage is a superb package manager, and if Vidalinux is a Gentoo derivative, then it inherits that Portage goodness
<comanche> BWAHAHAHAHAHA...Sage can't parse XML.com's RSS feed
<vishal> tritium: synaptic tells me i have linux-kernel-headers package installed
<blah09> lOSTmONK, you could use gnomebaker...
<joh_> Is libssl-dev broken in ubuntu warty ?
<vishal> will that one do?
<bestadvocate> pdaoust: it is, combined with anaconda.
<vishal> hile/tritium: or will i need specific one?
<topyli> shock: in short, lOSTmONK has a broken installation of debian/ubuntu packages and cannot install anything
<hile> specific one
<tritium> vishal, that package depends on a specific one
<lOSTmONK> thats a pretty good sum
<topyli> hehe
<tritium> vishal, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers to find what's installed
<shock> hm... so? nautolus-cd-burner should work fine
<shock> its default
<lOSTmONK> nautilus?
<shock> in ubuntu
<lOSTmONK> isnt in the menu
<umarmung> Am I the only one that lost removable medias in nautilus' computer location? On Warty I could see my usb stick when mounted, now I don't (running hoary).
<vishal> nothing comes up
<bestadvocate> lOSTmONK: thats like being an 8 year old who found out he not going to get any bigger
<shock> er... just insert a blank cd
<bestadvocate> lOSTmONK yah the file manager can burn data cds easy
<topyli> lOSTmONK: sure. it's in nautilus, look at the Places menu, there's cd creator. drag files in there and burn away
<shock> and isos
<lOSTmONK> oh, i dont know nautilus
<lOSTmONK> im gnome-illeterate
<shock> just right-click on an iso
<topyli> lOSTmONK: you use kde?
<lOSTmONK> yeah
<topyli> ah
<shock> and select "write to cd"
<shock> oh ok
<bestadvocate> lOSTmONK: my spelling lost you?
<lOSTmONK> nope
<bestadvocate> *pun intended
<leitao> please, my X is not going up. how could it be reconfigured automatically?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: do you still have gnome installed?
* lOSTmONK looks for the joke
<hile> tritium: I don't say anything, running hoary, but linux-kernel-headers package there seems to be useless (no depends)... but this is hoary,so...
<lOSTmONK> yeah, im on gnome
<shock> is k3b on your system?
<topyli> lOSTmONK: well, then nautilus is wherever you open the file manager
<shock> cause if it is its what you want
<bestadvocate> hayho- i can install K3B, just not KDE, weird
<tritium> hile, that's for development.
<lOSTmONK> shock, i dont have kde on, but thats what i am used to
<tritium> hile, you need linux-headers-#, where # matches the kernel version you're using
<shock> can you tell me what it sais about why you cant install anything?
<bestadvocate> lOSTmONK you can still boot up nautilus with a file manager
<topyli> lOSTmONK: just open any folder, and look at the Places menu. the cd burner is right there
<bestadvocate> * with a consul
<vi11e> can I install apps from .rpms in ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> lOSTmONK just start up nautilus within K3B i bet it works fine (don't know havn't used it since my days with Mandrake
<bestadvocate> time to go to bed
<hile> tritium: true, that's why I said 'I don't say anything, no reason to confuse anyone using stable versions with development version comments
<Ribs> It'll probabily look really ugly tho, so brace yourself
<topyli> vi11e: i don't recommend it, but you can always try alien
<tritium> hile, what are you talking about?
<vi11e> what is alien?
<vi11e> I was thinking of trying this game http://foobillard.sunsite.dk/
<tritium> hile, that has nothing to do with stable/unstable versions
<topyli> vi11e: installs rpms and slack packages on debian
<hile> tritium: i have no trouble compiling kernel modules, just wanted to note that on hoary the linux-kernel-headers package does not depend on anything
<CarlK> wholy crap... mounting the iso worked
<topyli> vi11e: there are debs for foobillard, don't use the rpm
<vi11e> oh sweet
<vi11e> why aren't they on the website
<topyli> vi11e: you can apt-get it
<glyph> CarlK: is there a nice clicky way to mount ISOs in ubuntu?
<tritium> hile, no, but linux-headers-2.6.10-3 depends on linux-headers-2.6.10-arch
<hile> yeah I know
<tritium> hile, similar dependencies for linux-headers-686, etc.
<vi11e> sweet, thanks
<tritium> I wasn't talking about linux-kernel-headers ever
<topyli> vi11e: if you enable the "universe" repository, you can apt-get pretty much the same things you can on debian
<AndyR> bestadvocate, just about to send it to you in /priv window
<bestadvocate> glyph: doesn't it do automagical things for you? I can't remember the last time I mounted something other than to add it to Fstab
<bestadvocate> AndyR cool thanks
<hile> tritium: someone else said something about it, that's what I commented, never mind
<vi11e> ok
<glyph> bestadvocate: not with ISO files :)
<topyli> vi11e: unsupported of course, like debian tends to be =)
<glyph> bestadvocate: I mean, I can click to burn it to a CD, but it would be cool if nautilus automatically did what the Mac "Disk Utility" did
<Xappe> any news about the problems related to the switch to polypaudio?
<tritium> Xappe, no, not so far.
<vi11e> damn, it runs pretty slow and it slowed down my whole system...hmm
<bestadvocate> glyph: i see your right that would be cool and clickety
<blah09> hm any laptop peeps around?
<tritium> blah09, no, only laptop poops
<topyli> vi11e: your graphics drivers are not doing too good. which graphics card do you have?
<Xappe> tritium, semms like people haven't noticed yet. only 35 ppl have read my post on the Hoary forum
<vi11e> ati 9600 pro
<vi11e> rad
<glyph> Xappe: ... switch to polypaudio?
<bestadvocate> blah09: alas ubuntu cashed and burned on the install to my laptop
<glyph> Xappe: when does this happen?
<tritium> Xappe, it'll probably take a little time
<Xappe> glyph, it already has in Hoary
<topyli> vi11e: there's help on the ubuntu wiki for installing the evil binary drivers for ati cards
<blah09> =/
<blah09> im having some issues with speedstep
<blah09> its stuck at 600 =/
<blah09> not the most pleasant speed to be compiling a kernet at
<bestadvocate> ttfn
<leitao> please, my x is not starting. how can i reconfigure it?
<MSG43> hi
<MSG43> I need help
<vi11e> Q: I have accelerated drivers installed - still Foobillard runs that slow...A: If you compiled Foobillard on your machine, you might link against the wrong libGL. There might be some older libGL or libGLMesa lying around. You have to ensure that the link libGL.so without the trailing version numbers (e.g. libGL.so.0.3.2) points to the accelerated lib.
<MSG43> when try to mount ndiswrapper I get this error
<MSG43> root@ubuntu:~/netgear # modprobe ndiswrapper
<MSG43> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<vi11e> could be smth like this hmm
<vi11e> I didn't compile, could it link it to wrong libgl
<empe> do you need to put in ddr in pairs?
<blah09> no
<topyli> vi11e: you certainly need the ati drivers to play a 3d game like foobillard. next time, buy a matrox card :)
<vi11e> ok
<blah09> only dual channel DDR
<empe> ahh thanks
<topyli> vi11e: maybe you didn't specify the newly built driver in your X config file?
<nixerx> can someone help me set up a ppp dialup account.
<delltony> anyone here had any luck getting dvdshrink to actually work correctly in wine?
<vi11e> maybe I didn't because I am a real new for linux :S
<vi11e> maybe I don't have ati installed
<nixerx> delltony have you tried using wintools to configure wine?
<topyli> vi11e: i found the instructions: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<delltony> the winesetup thing? or is that different?
* Xappe doubts anything ever will work *correctly* in wine
<MSG43> when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper I get this error
<MSG43> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<MSG43> please help
<nixerx> delltony, differnet than winesetup
<delltony> oh ok
<delltony> then no i haven't
<dsw> hello l update to hoary and resolution is 800x600 l can,t works 1024x800
<vi11e> linux restricted modules 2.6.8.1-1.1 hmm.. how could I check my kernel version again? I remember tho it was smth 2.6.8
<nixerx> Its pretty nice. Ill sed yo the link
<lOSTmONK> wow
<nixerx> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<dsw> whit xfree86 it works fine
<tezza> vi11e: uname -r
<lOSTmONK> i cant even access my gmail
<nixerx> Maybe itll help.
<tritium> Xappe, what are you trying to run in wine?
<topyli> MSG43: i was told by the guy who told you to use the urpmi command that he's sorry. he ment apt-get of course :)
<delltony> ok thanks
<nixerx> delltony, np
<MSG43> topyli: ok I didn't work but I did get it installed
<MSG43> but I can't modprobe ndiswrapper
<nixerx> Anyone know how to set upa modem to dial as a regular user?
<blah09> isnt there a gnome wizard to do that?
<vi11e> hmm my kernel is 2.6.10-2-386. what exactly means this: Note: requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1 <--?
<dsw> Anyone can say me the fv and fh of a tft 15"
<Xappe> tritium, nothing right now, but I've had huge amounts of trouble and instability trying to get dc++ to run
<delltony> which do you recommend the gzip or the rpm and convert it with alien?
<nixerx> blah09, Yes but for what ever reson it dosent activate the ppp connection...however I can wvdial
<tritium> Xappe, did you try wine and winetools .deb from winehq.com ?
<dsw> anyone works hoary whit Xfree86?
<nixerx> delltony, see if synaptic has it in universe
<delltony> i looked didn't see it
<leitao> could anyone help me with X?
<topyli> vi11e: you'll have to install linux-restricted-modules and it has to be the same version your kernel is
<nixerx> delltony, you could use alien.
<delltony> ok
<Xappe> tritium, yes and no. I added the wine repo to get the latest, but winetools i've never even heard of
<nixerx> leitao, Ill try,.
<tritium> Xappe, winetools is setup to allow you to install DC++, whatever that is.
<blah09> do the nvidia drivers work ok in xorg?
<tritium> Xappe, winetools is awesome.
<nixerx> blah09, They did under slack
<MSG43> I'm switching to another distro
<Xappe> tritium, a dc client. but now a port of it is in progress
<blah09> hm ok thanks
<tritium> Xappe, dc?
<Xappe> tritium, direct connect
<leitao> nixerx : thank you! ;-) When i installed ubuntu. the X was automatically configured. so i change some configuration inside XF86config. now it is not working anyone. i want that ubuntu automatically detect my vga board and configure my x again, as the first time. :-) Suggestion?
<topyli> MSG43: won't help.  you'll have to face the same problems on anything
<tritium> Xappe, what is it used for?  Here's the url: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<blah09> xappe DC++ works in wine...
<tezza> anyone able to get a depress on their laptop touchpad to click?
<leitao> s/anyone/anymore/
<nixerx> leitao, try X --configure as root
<blah09> tezza it works for me
<nixerx> now wait
<Xappe> blah09, yes I know. but it crashes too much
<blah09> oh
<leitao> nixerx : thx i'll try
<MobyTurbo> topyli, he's already left the channel
<blah09> ive never had issues
<tritium> Xappe, here's winetools (available in .deb from winehq.com repos): http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<nixerx> leitao,dpkg-reconfigure Xfree*^ or something like that
<blah09> can i check whether im running xfree or xorg?
<topyli> MobyTurbo: yeah, noticed it too late
<Xappe> blah09, and now I'm running linuxdc++
<blah09> linuxdc++?
<blah09> is that new?
<nixerx> blah09, check your config file.
<delltony> ok nix quick question after installing whats the command to set it up
<Xappe> blah09, yes. not fully stable yet, but I like it so far...
<tezza> blah09: can you show me your X config?
<delltony> so i don't have to do dpkg -L to find which file its using
<blah09> yep tezza ill pm it to you
<Xappe> tritium, I'll check it out
<nixerx> Where did it get installed to?
<nixerx> you can check the package proertirs under synaptic
<tritium> Xappe, cool.
<nixerx> *properties*
<nixerx> Sound Juicer kicks ass!
<delltony> must be wt?
<tritium> beats the interface in grip
<nixerx> sound bout right delltony
<nixerx> tritium, Yep and I loved grip
<topyli> nixerx: yeah. "sound quality: coming soon!"
<delltony> alright gonna try is the interfact faily straightforward
<delltony> or do i need to take up rocket science?
<tritium> topyli, sound profiles are available now with soundjuicer
<nixerx> delltony, do the basic first you canalways tweak later.
<topyli> tritium: oh? good news!
<vi11e> topyli, the download pack is about size of 20M or 40M or something like few kb? I found this: http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/
<tritium> topyli, you're not running Hoary?
<nixerx> topyli, I rip to flack anyway
<topyli> tritium: no, i got tired of it and downgraded
<nixerx> *flac*
<tritium> topyli, I see
<delltony> any idea on this ?
<delltony> /usr/local/bin/wt: line 1617: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: No such file or directory
<delltony> cat: /usr/local/winetools/README.20050111: No such file or directory
<delltony> /usr/local/bin/wt: line 1642: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: No such file or directory
<seacyd> Hi, I am experiencing a lot of total freezes recently. I had upgraded to hoary recently. Where can I see what causes the lock? In which log do I have to look at?
<blah09> hehe Lindo
<blah09> kotor2 is awesome :)
<topyli> tritium: a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do. like work and stuff :)
<Lindo> it is isnt it :D
<nixerx> delltony, did you use the tabal;?
<tritium> topyli, for sure
<Xappe> blah09, http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/
<blah09> oh thanks
<blah09> is that by any chance the same as dcgui-qt?
<delltony> no i only installed winetools from that rpm
<delltony> and wine thats all
<tritium> delltony, use winetools .deb
<Lindo> blah09 u darkside or lightside ? :p
<seacyd> With total freeze I mean that neither mouse nor keyboard can be used. I have to pull the plug and do a restart.
<Xappe> blah09, no, it's a dc++ port
<delltony> there is a deb for it?
<nixerx> delltony, did you alien
<delltony> yes
<tritium> delltony, yes, from winehq.com
<blah09> lindo im playing dark
<mirak> anyone use colinx here ?
<mirak> colinux
<delltony> ok let me try that one then hang on
<blah09> Lindo you?
<vi11e> I have the same freeze seacyd
<tritium> delltony, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Lindo> blah09: nice, im playin light :P
<blah09> thanks Xappe
<tritium> delltony, add those repos, then apt-get install winetools
<blah09> well ill probably play a light male next time round
<seacyd> ville: So happy to be online, now?
<Lindo> hehe
<seacyd> ville: Any reason for that?
<Xappe> blah09, and I totally hate the dcgui-qt (now known as Valknut) ui
<vi11e> I get it not often but sometimes
<Lindo> how far into the game are you ?
<blah09> i hate dcgui too =)
<vi11e> and I don't have any idea... I am new to linu
<blah09> lindo i just built the sabre, i started on dantooine
<blah09> saber*
<Lindo> okay :D
<blah09> double bladed, red =)
<vi11e> didn't try to solve it yet, since it doesn't happen too often
<blah09> you?
<Lindo> i got a single purple one :P
<blah09> =)
<blah09> i mean how far in are you
<Xappe> blah09, the only way to install linuxdcpp is by cvs though
<Lindo> off hand a vibroblade
<blah09> oh =/
<seacyd> ville: ok, unfortunately it is occuring 8/10 when I start the computer
<blah09> hm dont they have short sabers?
<linux-rulz> Hey all, I just installed the kernel security update released today, but my linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386 package refuses to update, is this normal?
<blah09> i recall using one in the first game
<Xappe> blah09, but it's easy to accomplish
<tritium> linux-rulz, no, but it's a temporary problem right now
<linux-rulz> ah, ok, just making sure it wasnt only me
<Lindo> blah09: havent found one yet
<vi11e> oh , that's real bad then
<blah09> ok ill give linuxdc++ a shot
<Lindo> blah09 im on nar shaddaa right now, already been to dantooine :D
<blah09> ah ok =)
<blah09> a little further then
<blah09> the Disciple hates me i think :)
<CarlK> hoary install asking me to pick a kernel - where are they discribed?
<linux-rulz> My kernel has spit a couple of error messages back at me about my external DVD burner since I upgraded, do you think this is because of the restricted modules?
<Xappe> blah09, a good thing is that it is gtk
<topyli> vi11e: no freezes or crashes are acceptable. this system does not freeze or crash
<blah09> nice =)
<Lindo> disciple is eeeeeeevviiillllll i think :PP
<seacyd> yes, :-(
<topyli> vi11e: what i mean is there's something badly wrong if you get those :)
<vi11e> Yes, I believe I need some tweaking to do. So do you know which log files we could check cornerning about those freezes Topyli?
<topyli> vi11e: dunno. what is it that freezes?
<vi11e> well, my system freezes sometimes if I just hmm.. for example try eject one of my dvd's which has a bad scratch at some sector, dvd-rw can be burnt up to 1.8gb anymore
<vi11e> nothing happens, keyboard and mouse stops responding
<tritium> delltony, did you try it?
<delltony> working on it
<delltony> almost done
<seacyd> topyli: if I may join in, for me it is mouse and keyboard, no way to do ALT..Backspace
<Xappe> blah09, here's a screenshot: http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot3.png (yes, it's called Wulfor reloaded)
<seacyd> topyli: it occurs after login in as user, I see the splash, then it stops
<vi11e> me couldn't either.... can you do ctrl+alt+F2 or to console
<seacyd> ville: no, nothing
<delltony> ok got the gui on winetools now any thing special i need to know
<topyli> vi11e: that sounds like a bug to me
<vi11e> for me it happens after hours of use
<delltony> before proceedin?
<kent> If i add a printer with the cupsdeamon on localhost:631,  how do i make that printer show up in gnome programs? I can print with lpr -Pprintername from a terminal, but i cant realy ask my brother to do that when he wants to print :(
<topyli> seacyd: usually i blame video drivers on those :)
<vi11e> yea probably, then I get more often programs freezing, like openoffice word processor froze when I was pressing the save button today :P
<delltony> base install first right
<delltony> then just go down the menu?
<seacyd> toplyi: might be, with warty this never happend, no with (unstable) hoary it is happening
<tritium> delltony, are you asking me?
<seacyd> topyli: sorry for spelling you wrongly
<tritium> delltony, yes, base install
<delltony> yes
<topyli> seacyd: ah, hoary =)
<blah09> Xappe that is slick
<vi11e> hmm topyli about installing the restricted module, am I supposed to download a .bin file from some ubuntu website and then simply install it or can I get it thru apt-get aswell?
<blah09> although the name is a little... unfortunate :)
<tritium> delltony, what do you intend to run under wine?
<seacyd> topyli: maybe I find out how to downgrade to warty warthog
<delltony> dvdshrink hopefully
<tritium> I see
<topyli> vi11e: you can apt-get it. what processor do you have?
<delltony> remove existing wine config yes or no?
<CarlK> delltony - check out #winehq
<delltony> ok
<vi11e> amd athlon
<vi11e> i386 version to dl mm
<seacyd> downgrading seems not an real option. There are big warnings of having a broken system thereafter. Not much of change though.
<topyli> vi11e: so, you can apt-get install linux-image-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-k7 and they will always depend on the latest kernel and modules
<seacyd> But isn't there a log where I can look at?
<vi11e> dmesg
<vi11e> or tail /var/log/messages
<vi11e> check those if nothing comes up :P
<topyli> seacyd: downgrading debian is pain
<vi11e> ok topyli
<seacyd> ville and topyli: ok and never look back
<topyli> heh
<leitao> please, i have booted a scsi kernel. now i need to access hda, but the kernel doesnt see it. what can i do? should i add some ide module?
<topyli> leitao: what's a scsi kernel?
<delltony> tritium: i'll be back in a ew mins thanks to you and other for the help
<tritium> delltony, np
<tritium> leitao, not sure what you mean, but try modprobing ide_disk
<leitao> topyli : humn. i kernel that dont see ide, but booted from a scsi disk.
<leitao> tritium : nothing. :-(
<topyli> hrmpf
<topyli> sorry, never had scsi disks here
<leitao> topyli : ;-)
<fuldls> how can i can antialiased fonts in my emacs?
<topyli> fuldls: dream on :)
<Ribs> lol
<fuldls> its possible, is saw a bench of screenshots
<topyli> fuldls: try to get a perfectly sized font for your resolution, that's the best you can do
<topyli> fuldls: really? someone has done this?
<HrdwrBoB> well
<seacyd> leitao: Maybe: have you compiled SCSI support into the kernel, rather than as a module?
<HrdwrBoB> if it's running in a terminal
<HrdwrBoB> it's straightforward
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: sure, a gnome-terminal or konsole is different
<leitao> seacyd : i dont know. it is the ubuntu default. i installed ubuntu 3 minutes ago!
<fuldls> topyl, yeah
<seacyd> topyli, ville: Looked at messages, the last lines had something to do with gconfd. Where does it leave me here?
<delltony> okay tritium after the base install i see install addition software and all much like crossover and all
<tritium> delltony, yep
<delltony> my question is how do i install dvdshrink or just do the manual wine <exe> ?
<fuldls> http://www.marcelotoledo.org/stuff/screenshots/emacs21_antialiased
<seacyd> leitao: not sure, would guess it to be module. Do a lsmod to list all modules.
<leitao> seacyd : my scsi is supported by a module. aic7xxx.
<topyli> seacyd: sometimes it's good to delete .ICEauthority (or such) files from /tmp and your home. perhaps ~/.gconfd too
<topyli> seacyd: ~/.xauthority too
<topyli> seacyd: but you'll have to do that from the console before logging in to gnome
<seacyd> delltony: manual wine dvdshrink.exe should work for installing it
<thundrcleeze> topyli, why is it good to delete them?  Aren't they needed?
<vi11e> hmm I hope did right, i installed those k7 both... maybe I could now go back to installing those ati fglrx's
<delltony> ok
<topyli> thundrcleeze: they are useful, as long as they don't get messed up. remember, seacyd is running hoary
<delltony> i was just wondering never used winetools before
<delltony> will try
<crimsun_> hola tsj*
<thundrcleeze> topyli, what is their function?
<topyli> vi11e: you'll have your new kernel running only after a reboot
<topyli> thundrcleeze: session management
<topyli> i guess :)
<thundrcleeze> If I deleted them, would they automatically be re-created if they are messed up?
<topyli> where are the gnome gurus when you need them?
<topyli> thundrcleeze: yes
<crimsun_> the gnome gurus are "around"
<seacyd> topyli: yes, I had expected session saving is causing havoc. Though I liked it so much, just being able to leave the computer and restart there
<topyli> crimsun_: they just let me make an arse of myself before intervening :)
<vi11e> Package fglrx-driver is a virtual package provided by:
<vi11e>   xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu5  xfree86-driver-fglrx 4.3.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu5You should explicitly select one to install.E: Package fglrx-driver has no installation candidate
<topyli> vi11e: how come you have xorg packages there? are you running hoary?
<vi11e> yup
<topyli> pfft
<topyli> well, are you running xfree or xorg now?
<vi11e> puuh, I believe xfree... these terms are unknown to me....=S
<tritium> delltony, sorry, I didn't see your message without my nick
<tritium> Anyway, I need to get going.
<tritium> good luck
<seacyd> topyli and others: Thanks for the chat and tips, I have to go.
<delltony> tritium:  this help
<delltony> ?
<seacyd> good luck ville
<tritium> delltony, yes ;)
<vi11e> I think I should read some before going for things... I thort I knew enough though, but it seems controlling linux needs still more
<topyli> vi11e: don't believe, check with X -version
<tritium> delltony, but I'm leaving now.  Good luck.  Bye.
<delltony> tritium: thanks later
<vi11e> heh,.. amused, it says xorg actually
<vi11e> this is the pre-realease versino of x.org foundation x11
<topyli> vi11e: controlling ubuntu is easy. you're playing with an unstable development version. anyway, you need to specify the xorg version of the driver of course
<topyli> vi11e: you also need to reboot before you're running the correct kernel
<vi11e> X Window System Version 6.8.1.902 (6.8.2 RC 2) (Ubuntu 6.8.1-1ubuntu16 20050209180945 root@rockhopper.warthogs.hbd.com)  OS Kernel: Linux version 2.6.10-2-386 (buildd@mcmurdo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-6ubuntu1))
<raven3x7> hello again
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-3-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 2001.082 MHz Bogomips: 3964.92 Mem: 282/504M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 74.26G Free: 27.30G Procs: 87 Uptime: 2 days 13 hrs 43 mins 48 secs Load: 2.03 1.77 2.02  Screen: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 3.49G Out: 1.01G
<vi11e> I need a reboot now topyli, a moment
<zenrox> hehehe
<zenrox> me runs off
<topyli> vi11e: yep. you just installed a kernel for your athlon, but you're still running an 386 (intel) kernel
<topyli> hrmpf
<zenrox> what
<topyli> grr
<raven3x7> can anyone tell me were ubuntu has the makefile which contains the rules for kernel module compiling? its not in /usr/include/linux
<topyli> raven3x7: it's in /boot
<zenrox> raven3x7,  search the wiki for kernel compile
<eliasson> Hi, what can i do when my workstation stops to respond when i run 'apt-get install xserver-xfree86', it stops when it says 'Preconfiguring packages...'.
<eliasson> Very strang.
<raven3x7> thanks
<zenrox> eliasson,  it might take some time
<floater> topyli: heh...ok
<zenrox> if its a slow machine
<eliasson> zenrox: on my laptop it took about 30 secounds.
<eliasson> and this computer is 4th times faster.
<zenrox> hmm
<blah09> hey how do i defrag my drive in linux?
<mjt> is it really stops responding?
<mjt> blah09: you don't
<zenrox> eliasson,  restart in recovery mode and run that command
<eliasson> i can stop the script.
<zenrox> then reboot
<eliasson> ctrl + c
<zenrox> and all is dandy
<zenrox> ya crtl+c
<eliasson> recovery mode?
<topyli> blah09: why would you do that?
<zenrox> in the grub boot loader
<eliasson> hmm, do you think that will help?
<zenrox> then run apt-get ************
<blah09> i dont know
<eliasson> i try, hold
<blah09> dont you have to?
<vi11e> topyli: so how do I install the fglrx-driver now? it says about the candidate thing and mentions xorg and xfree. X -version now shows k7 as kernel
* blah09 is an xp refugee
<eliasson> nah, i can still stop the script.
<zenrox> eliasson,  cause its conflicting with the curent running one
<Neil3> blah09, as far as i know, the ext3 filesystem doesn't suffer badly from fragmentation and looks after itself aparantly
<zenrox> Neil3,  the joys of journling
<topyli> vi11e: i have no idea, i always buy matrox cards. look at the instruction on the wiki. :) just make sure you install the right driver for your linux-image-k7 kernel
<Neil3> but how exactly does it avoid fragmentation?
<vi11e> oki
<Neil3> cause i've googled this but not found much, except things that say you don't need to defrag
<zenrox> Neil3,  i writes the exact file location
<topyli> vi11e: i have an ati card at work, but no need for 3d there so the X drivers are fine for me
<mjt> zenrox: fragmentation (or lack thereof) has nothing to do with journalling
<eliasson> same thing in recovery mode :(
<zenrox> to a noother place and if for some reasen dies dont casue the file to be fragment
<eliasson> any other option? :(
<eliasson> really want to run ubuntu
<zenrox> eliasson,  try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<topyli> eliasson: that's the spirit! =)
<eliasson> its says that its not installed.
<vi11e> oki... hummm , well apt-get suggest me to "explicitly choose one to install"
<blah09> hm
<zenrox> hmmm then try apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<topyli> eliasson: ah. that might be a problem. :) do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<HrdwrBoB> vi11e: if you are using xorg get the xorg one
<blah09> what about ReiserFS? should be more or less the same right?
<HrdwrBoB> if you are using xfree86, get that
<topyli> vi11e: then choose
<vi11e> xserver-xorg
<zenrox> hmmm then try apt-get install gdm
<vi11e> this command?
<zenrox> gdm will work too
<eliasson> Xenguy: then it just says: 'Preconfiguring packages'.
<vi11e> gdm hmm ok
<vi11e> what's gdm then
<topyli> vi11e: no the gdm comment was not for you
<zenrox> nope
<vi11e> =D
<pestil> Hello! Who here is or has been involved in IT environments?
<topyli> vi11e: what does it say again? paste the whole message
<vi11e> Package fglrx-driver is a virtual package provided by:
<vi11e>   xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu5
<vi11e>   xfree86-driver-fglrx 4.3.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu5
<vi11e> You should explicitly select one to install.
<vi11e> ahh, bad paste with irssi... x-chat had this option to not flood
<pestil> subterrific: are you here?
<topyli> vi11e: so, you want xorg-driver-fglrx. do "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<zenrox>  xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu5 <--specify that
<Pluk>  
<eliasson> any idea why he install works on my laptop but not on my workstation?
<Pluk> oops
<zenrox> eliasson,  dont know maby nonstd.. hardware
<topyli> eliasson: different hardware i guess
<pestil> Can anybody suggest a channel for IT-specific help?
<mjt> what's it-specific help, really?
<topyli> pestil: that's not very specific
<eliasson> shall i download another artiecture? 1586?
<eliasson> insted of u386?
<pestil> As part of a Software Storage Management solution, I am trying to find for a way to log the output to printers
<eliasson> i*
<topyli> eliasson: what is your arch?
<mjt> eliasson: what it is trying to install, exactly?
<eliasson> topyli: i dont know, how can i check that?
<eliasson> mjt: xfree.
<topyli> eliasson: is it a pc? a mac?
<eliasson> xserver.
<blah09> does anyone know whether epiphany uses the mozilla chrome library thing?
<eliasson> topyli: pc.
<topyli> eliasson: so get the i386 version
<CarlK> just completed hoary server-expert - 800mb foot print - not bad
<mjt> eliasson: does it want to install alot of packages, or just one?
<eliasson> topyli: then i cant install xserver.
<topyli> eliasson: what is your video card?
<farruinn> blah09: I don't know about chrome, but I'm pretty sure it uses mozilla for parsing/rendering
<eliasson> mjt: it downloads everyting and stops at 'Preconfiguring packages...'.
<mjt> topyli: it's irrelevant for now
<topyli> ah
<mjt> eliasson: but it downloaded ONE package or MANY?
<eliasson> topyli: GeForce 4 TI 4200 i think.
<eliasson> mjt: many i think.
<eliasson> i used "xserver-free86".
<mjt> eliasson: do you use synaptic for install?
<eliasson> synaptic?
<mjt> or just apt-get?
<CarlK> is there a web page(s) that show what packages are avliable?
<eliasson> hmm, in apt?
<eliasson> hold one moment.
<johns_> apt-get search should do that
<johns_> ah, apt-cache search
<farruinn> CarlK: higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www is pretty useful
<CarlK> thanks
<blah09> thanks farruinn
<blah09> so it should use the same plugins too then?
<blah09> like mplayer, flash etc
<mjt> eliasson: so, as it is failing somewhere, try to install packages it wanted to install one-by one, and find which one fails.  Somewhat.. boring stuff but at least you will know where the problem is, and can debug from that point.
<farruinn> blah09: my guess would be yes, but I do'nt know for sure
<mjt> eliasson: it should print a list of all pkgs it wants to install. so try some libs first, when some other things etc...
<eliasson> mjr: hmm okey.
<mjt> s/mjr/mjt/ ;)
<eliasson> cant i do 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'?
<mjt> who knows ;)
<eliasson> with some parameters that shows me some debug?
<mjt> eliasson: since it is failing somewhere, and xserver is a "part" of ubuntu-desktop, it may fail too. or may not fail, as we don't yet know why it is failing...
<eliasson> how can i get what packages that is in xserver?
<eliasson> and install them one by one.
<mjt> how are you trying to install it?
<eliasson> xserver-xfree86
<mjt> apt-get says someghting like "the following packages will be installed: blablabla"
<eliasson> aha.
<eliasson> okey
<mjt> there's no such command "xserver-xfree86"
<mjt> i asked not WHAT you're installing but HOW
<eliasson> apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<mjt> yeah, that's one ;)
<mjt> are you installing warty or hoary?
<johns_> eh, put a sudo in front of that
<eliasson> warty.
<mjt> k
<eliasson> whats the difference?
<topyli> phooh
<hybrid> hello all
<shock> hoi
<topyli> eliasson: if you were running hoary you would get less help :)
<zenrox> topyli,  not necerly
<eliasson> oh.
<zenrox> i am running hoary now
<eliasson> is hoary unstable?
<farruinn> hoary is in development
<zenrox> not from a upgrad stand point eliasson
<hybrid> any  one having giam problems??
<topyli> zenrox: true. although the same applies as to debian unstable: you may run it if you can fix it when it breaks
<zenrox> so thangs will be borken from time to time
<zenrox> not me hybrid
<hybrid> yea  but not many things break in hoary
<hybrid> everytime ii try  to send  a  fille it    boots me
<zenrox> thay seem to be quaily imporvements
<zenrox> it just works
<zenrox> with a little kick
<topyli> hybrid: well, it seemed more broken that unstable last i looked
<idahoe> Greetings
<idahoe> Was anyone at LinuxWorld today?
<hybrid> topyli i haavent had but 1 major break and 1 minor
<hybrid> damn   g's gaim and gnome
<topyli> nice :)
<hybrid> yea
<topyli> Things Are Advancing
<hybrid> yes  they  are
<topyli> personally, i'm drooling for gnome-2.10 but cannot afford a testing environment right now :(
<hybrid> y cant you
<topyli> hybrid: too busy
<hybrid> o
<popey> i have enabled xdmcp on my ubuntu boxen, but there's no way in gdm to choose to logon to a remote host.. why is this?
<hybrid> <--- lovess linuxx hates long nites  well okk  nvm :P
<popey> on my debian boxen they have the option in gdm for "session" where you can choose a remote xdmcp box to logon to
<topyli> hybrid: arf
<hybrid> arf?
<farruinn> popey: you probably need the session file which may be provided by another package.  I've never done that though so I don't know
<popey> k
<popey> thanks
<farruinn> I may be wrong but perhaps that's a start
<AndyR> popey, :)
<topyli> hybrid: i mean that as a word. or something that might come out of a man's mouth anyway. arf :)
<hybrid> oo loll
<topyli> hehe. you know, not a very happy man :)
<hybrid> randabis online??
<blah09> does anyone know if i can make epiphany only use tabs, no new windows?
<CarlK> um, im trying to find things like gcc, x.org and mplayer on http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ and getting no hits - is it working?
<HrdwrBoB> wfm
<CarlK> nm... now it works
<eliasson> zenrox, mjt: it stops when im trying to install 'xserver-xfree86'.
<eliasson> and in the apt it says that only that will be installed.
<eliasson> anyone? :/
<kent> I just saw that my monitor (Samsung syncmaster 959nf) can do 1600x1200 85hz, is it enough to just enter the mode 1600x1200 in xorg.conf, or do i need to do something else to get it to work with that resolution and hz? Right now, according to my monitor, it runs 1280x1024 in 85hz
<tjs> im just doing a dist-upgrade to hoary from a fresh warty install, just about every python package that is to be installed gives me: python-*: Depends python (< 2.4) but 2.4-ubuntu6 is installed
<CarlK> eliasson - so install xorg?
<zenrox> eliasson,  then do a apt-get -f install xserver-xfree86
<tjs> anyone else get this?
<eliasson> xorg?
<eliasson> CarlK?
<zenrox> eliasson,  thats anothe option upgrade to hoary
<eliasson> zenrox: that will that be good for?
<CarlK> xorg is another X
<eliasson> hmm
<CarlK> I don't know if it is really an optoin for you
<eliasson> will ubuntu-desktop work fine under that?
<CarlK> I just installed hoary, and i think xorg is the default
<zenrox> eliasson,  maby
<eliasson> zenrox: same shit.
<zenrox> try it
<eliasson> i did.
<eliasson> "Preconfiguring packages..."
<mjt> eliasson: there are several ways to debug the prob, but they're quite.. complicated
<eliasson> hmm
<zenrox> eliasson,  try a fresh install (if thare is nother you dont moind lusing)
<eliasson> cant you download it from scratch and compile it?
<zenrox> not that i know of
<eliasson> ftp://ftp.xfree86.org/pub/XFree86/4.4.0/source/
<eliasson> whats that?
<eliasson> just xfree?
<zenrox> ya and thats hard to to
<zenrox> do
<eliasson> fuck :(
<zenrox> eliasson,  ya add the sources for hoary and do a update
<eliasson> apt source?
<eliasson> can you give me the lines please?
<eliasson> or
<zenrox> eliasson let em pull up the link
<blah09> just change your ubuntu sources from warty to hoary
<eliasson> insted or "warty" on archive.ubunto.com?
<eliasson> okey
<mjt> eliasson: re "compiling from scratch": it's some packaging scripts (provided by ubuntu) which fails
<blah09> then apt-get update
<tjs> does anyone else find hoary to be broken like this?
<eliasson> aha.
<mjt> tjs: like that?
<hybrid> is mono in the repos
<tjs> mjt: Im trying to dis-upgrade to hoary from a fresh warty isntall, every python package fails to install with Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu6 is installed
<tjs> its just totally vanilla warty from the 4.10 CD, changed the apt-source to hoary main and universe and then apt-get dist-upgrade hoary
<Levande1> Is anyone running Bluefish 1.0 on Warty?
<Levande1> I found a link to it by jdong on the ubuntu forums, but I don't know if he's saying the linked file works okay under Warty or Hoary?
<fetus> hello :X
<mjt> tjs: can you pls provide an example of any python package that fails?
<howrealisreal> hey. i have a notebook with no floppy, how do i disable the floppy.ko module so i don't get an error on bootup?
<howrealisreal> anyone here?
<eliasson> ye
<hybrid> *notes  thaat  kde lovers shoulld checck out  tux mag*
<howrealisreal> do you know how to disable floppy.ko? i have no floppy drive on my system.
<eliasson> loppy.ko?
<eliasson> floppy.ko*
<howrealisreal> yeah.. the module
<eliasson> sorry, dont know
#ubuntu 2005-02-27
<howrealisreal> okay. thanks anyway
<farruinn> howrealisreal: I don't think that's an exactly simple task
<howrealisreal> i have to remake the kernel?
<farruinn> maybe, what's the error you get on boot?
<mjt> howrealisreal: since it's being loaded somewhere, it should be listed in some config file, and all config files are in /etc.  So, fgrep -r floppy /etc will help...
<mjt> howrealisreal: does it sound logical? ;)
<howrealisreal> it says when i boot up, something to the extent of: modprobe error initiating floppy.ko, fd0 device does not exist
<farruinn> aren't some things set in the initrd.img itself?
<howrealisreal> yeah i think i know what you mean
<howrealisreal> i looked in /etc/modules.conf bu there wasn't anything there about floppy drives
<farruinn> howrealisreal: that doesn't exactly sound like a fatal error...
<howrealisreal> it says it is a fatal error but it doesn't hang the boot up
<howrealisreal> i just want to get rid of it so i get no errors on startup
<mjt> farruinn: initrd is build based on configs found in that some /etc directory ;)
<farruinn> well, probably fatal for modprobe, but not for boot
<howrealisreal> yeah exactly
<howrealisreal> triple5soul
<howrealisreal> sorry
<farruinn> mjt: then why do I need to modify my initrd.img to make my B&W G3 bootable?
<howrealisreal> wrong window
<tjs> mjt: python2.4-unit
<tjs> I just removed the universe from the apt-source line and its not giving me all the python issues
<farruinn> mjt: if you're interested: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=42546&postcount=14
<tjs> now I just get a conflict with gimp vs gimp-python
<mjt> tjs: Depends: python2.4, python2.4-tk
<eliasson> whats the difference between warty and hoary unsept hoary is in developer?
<eliasson> is there a special cd for hoary or is it just the apt-package?
<farruinn> eliasson: check the website, that will explain it far better than we could
<tjs> mjt: yeh, but there is no pyhton2.4 package, only python2.4-0ubuntu6
<mjt> farruinn: i know exactly nothing about macx
<tjs> which dpkg doesnt think is the same
<mjt> tjs: it IS python-2.4, with release 0ubuntu6
<Riddell> hybrid: what is tux mag?
<farruinn> mjt: that doesn't change the fact that I can't simply modify something in /etc to change which modules are loaded, I have to edit loadmodules in initrd.img
<tjs> mjt: yes i know, but apt/dpkg doesnt
<eliasson> i cant see any hoary-release on their page.
<mjt> eliasson: there's none because hoary isn't released yet
<hybrid> Riddell a lot of kde  tips and howtos anda few  product reviews
<hybrid> notthing hardcore tho
<eliasson> mjt: oh :/
<Riddell> hybrid: which country?
<Riddell> hybrid: is it available online?
<mjt> tjs: and in universe, there's indeed some different Depends: line
<hybrid> Riddell yea h/o ill get u thee link
<tjs> yeh
<tjs> how do I make apt forget what its trying to install
<howrealisreal> i dont see anything in any of the config files in /etc that calls up the floppy module
<tjs> Im now in a state where whenever I try to run apt it fails trying to resolve gimp / gimp-python, I cant even get it to just remove gimp alltogether, im more interested in having a working gnome
<mjt> howrealisreal: are you sure? say, /etc/modules?
<hybrid> Riddell ; download2.ssc.com/tux/
<mjt> tjs: you can always use dpkg for that sort of stuff.  In this case, dpkg -r gimp
<Riddell> hybrid: Error 403 "Access forbidden!"
<hybrid> Riddell ;try ssc.com/tux/
<mjt> tjs: or, really, dpkg -r gimp-python
<howrealisreal> thers' ide-disk in the /etc/modules
<howrealisreal> is that it?
<tjs> that gives me: dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of gimp: ubuntu-desktop depends on gimp; however: Package gimp is to be removed
<Riddell> hybrid: "Page not found" :(
<hybrid> Riddell ; it is on osnews.com and i-hacked.com
<mjt> howrealisreal: nope ;)  Well i give up ;)
<howrealisreal> ah well
<howrealisreal> i guess it's not such a big deal
<howrealisreal> it just slows down boot up a little
<mjt> howrealisreal: it must be somewhere, and 99% chances it's in /etc.  If not, well...  maybe it's finding some plug-n-play stuff in your bios and tries to load that module in a hope there is a floppy drive...
<hybrid> Riddell ; tuxmagazine.org/subscribe iis it
<howrealisreal> here's the error i get: FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): No such device
<mjt> howrealisreal: when it's loading, can you say? I mean, in initrd or after it?
<howrealisreal> when it boots up under the hotplug section
<mjt> aha!
<hybrid> srry  for the confusion riddell
<howrealisreal> does that help?
<hybrid> |QuaD| u  see red  hat iss havin a convention  up there
<mjt> howrealisreal: so my second quess was right when -- it's the hotplug startup scripts that handles all that stuff.  In a hurry, you can list "floppy" (in a line by itself, w/o quotes) in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, or maybe better create a file with single line "floppy" in /etc/hotplug.d/
<howrealisreal> you suggest the second option?
<mjt> howrealisreal: it may be interesting to find out why it is trying to load the module in the first place, but that's some more digging.. ;)
<mjt> howrealisreal: yes
<howrealisreal> hehe.. indeed
<howrealisreal> alright let me try that and i'll see if it works
<mjt> howrealisreal: /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/nofloppy is the most appropriate ;)
<fsc> hmm...firefox on hoary just up and died on me
<mjt> (the name of the file does not matter)
<drasko> is eth0 interface always given to ethernet card... In my case I want to change it and give it to usb modem, and eth1 interface to be ehternet card
<robtaylor> hmm, is anyone experincing a distict lack of hostap funtionality in hoary atm?
<mjt> drasko: why do you care?
<howrealisreal> okay. so i created /etc/hotplug.d/nofloppy that is just a single line that states "floppy"
<howrealisreal> that's it?
<mjt> drasko: it's better not to do that.  Your ethernet card is always here, while usb device may be plugged or not.  The interfaces gets next free number, so you will have eth0/eth1 depending whenever your usb device works or not
<mjt> howrealisreal: yes -- w/o quotes ofcourse
<howrealisreal> yeah without quotes
<howrealisreal> awesome. thanks mjt
<howrealisreal> i hope this works
<mjt> howrealisreal: you can verify w/o rebooting
<mjt> howrealisreal: /etc/init.d/hotplug start
<howrealisreal> okay i'll give it a go
<mjt> (and try the same w/o that file ;)
<aeonphive> can anyone help me install alsa1.08? i've downloaded, untared, all the .bz2 files into /usr/src/alsa but when i try to ./configure, it says: "checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unsupported soundcard ice1724"
<aeonphive> i ran the command: sudo ./configure --with-cards=ice1724 --with-sequencer=yes
<howrealisreal> i think it works
<howrealisreal> thanks mjt
<drasko> mjt, because on the booting it looks like other card (eth1) is not activated... This eth1 goes to internet (usb modem), and eth0 is used for lan connection
<Thom_Holwerda> anyone speaks spanish here?
<drasko> mjt, I want to use eth0 for internet sharing with windows xp machine, while eth1 is my usb modem for internet. So I want to set this linux box to be a gateway for windows. How do I do that?
<Thom_Holwerda> need a translation real wuick :)
<Thom_Holwerda> quick
<mjt> drasko: whenever it's activated or not has nothing to do with the naming/numbering (well, not really but it's some different issue)
<Thom_Holwerda> primero Me encanto para que el Joe cierre su poca boca del cutch = ?
<Neil3> nite nite folks off to beddy byes
<mjt> drasko: also, the purpose of each interface has nothing to do with the numbering either
<rapha> Hmm
<hybrid> hey  tritium
<rapha> Which drive would you trust more: an IBM DeskStar or a Western Digital WD800 (same size)
<Agrajag> WD
<eliasson> WD
<mjt> drasko: the point is to have all static interfaces (the ones which are always present) first, and the rest -- "dynamic" -- after.
<Neil3> IBM deathstar
<Agrajag> they call them "deathstars" for a reason
<Agrajag> beaten
<tritium> hybrid, hello
<Pluk> i sold my deathstar to my mother in law :D
<rapha> Okay thanks
<rapha> Then I'll put the unimportant stuff there
* mjt had very-very bad expirience with WD drives in the past... maybe they changed with time, but i don't trust them anymore
<maswan> IBM
<rapha> So it is normal for the WD to become hotter than the IBM?
<drasko> mjt, well, can you tell me why? But you re right - eth0 is static while eth1 happens to be dynamic (usb modem)...
<drasko> mjt, thanks for answers, you are really helpfull
<mjt> drasko: nope, not with usb modems - i never used one so don't know what they're after
<maswan> I have a statistically significant sample of WD disks sucking on the level of the worst deathstar problems.
<hybrid> is mono in the rrepos
<mjt> hybrid: apt-cache search mono ?
<drasko> mjt, no, I just was wondering why static has to go first...
<hybrid> ok
<marcin_ant> hi
<mjt> drasko: imagine you're booting without your usb modem plugged in (easy - pulled the cable, etc).  Each interface picks up the next number available, so your former eth1 will become eth0 (as there's no eth0 corresponding to the modem) -- havoc will happen ;)
<howrealisreal> hey back again
<marcin_ant> how to remove package which has broken uninstallation script?
<howrealisreal> mjt: no dice.. it still gets an error
<mjt> marcin_ant: the scripts are in /var/lib/dpkg/info/package.* (* is postrm, preinst etc) - you can edit it
<mjt> howrealisreal: remember my comment - "and try hotplug start without that file you created too" ? ;)
<mjt> howrealisreal: it might not be hotplug, after all ;)
<howrealisreal> with and without the file i still get an error about no floppy controller found
<mjt> howrealisreal: when starting hotplug or when starting something else?
<marcin_ant> mjt: great - thanks !
<howrealisreal> when starting hotplug
<tritium> mjt, drasko you should check out ifrename
<mjt> tritium: no thanks ;-P
<tritium> mjt, how come?
<marcin_ant> any Eclipse user here?
<mjt> tritium: well, there are many other ways to rename interfaces too.  But in this case i just don't see a reason for renaming (aka additional complications) -- just let ethercard be eth0 and usb modem be eth1, and be done with that ;)
<drasko> mjt, not shure I understand this... If a interface with static ip given change from eth1 to eth0 (as this place becames free) it leads to mess? Why...? Aren't those settings just brought to the eth0, and that the same for every device.
<drasko> tritium, what is that suppose to be?
<tritium> drasko, you can consistently name network interfaces easily
<Riddell> hybrid: I've signed up for a free subscription but I don't know where to get the actual magazine, and I havn't got an e-mail
<mjt> drasko: because your scripts will "think" eth0 is your "outside" interface (which is in fact your LAN), and vise versa - and eg will give static IP to your usb modem when you will plug it in, and will try to use dhcp client (eg) for your LAN interface -- so nothing will work.
<tritium> drasko, in my case, my docking station NIC and wireless cards both get assigned to eth1, depending on what I'm using.  ifrename eliminates that trouble
<tritium> drasko, so I identify my network interface by MAC address in ifrename
<howrealisreal> mjt: you have any other ideas of how to prevent hotplug from trying to install the floppy drie?
<Rocha> Hello
<howrealisreal> err drive?
<Rocha> I installed today Ubuntu Hoary array-3
<tritium> mjt, you already blacklisted it?
<Rocha> It is much much much better than array-2
<tritium> howrealisreal, you already blacklisted it?
<tritium> mjt, ignore last msg
<Rocha> But i noticed that the taskbar now shrinks each window, which really sucks.
<mjt> howrealisreal: well, if it's really hotplug... it should honor your hotplug/blacklist stuff.  You can try to debug it (setting VERBOSE=yes in /etc/default/hotplug).  Or, you can disable it entirely the "hard way", by creating a file /etc/modprobe.d/hofloppy with a line "install floppy :" (again w/o quotes)
<Rocha> I can't read the title bar in the taskbar
<Rocha> How can I change this?
<howrealisreal> well i tried the /etc/hotplug.d
<siimo> anyone use marillat mplayer packages?
<Rocha> x-chat for example appears as... "X..."
<howrealisreal> but i didn't do anything with a file named blacklist
<drasko> mjt, tritium thanks a lot for all the help!
<midnight_sunray> hi everybody
<howrealisreal> maybe i misunderstood you
<tritium> drasko, good luck :)
<siimo> why does mplayer require xmms? i prefer beep-media-player thats a GTK2 version of xmms instead
<tritium> howrealisreal, it's /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Rocha> siimo, use Totem instead o mplayer
<Rocha> (and instead of xmms)
<mjt> howrealisreal: what did you do with hotplug.d ?  We were talking about hotplug/blacklist.d , not about hotplug.d ;)
<Rocha> btw, use Rhythmbox instead of xmms
<midnight_sunray> i have som problem with my realtek ac97 integrated soundcard.. i read some stuff on the forum but i haven't got where the problem actually is yet... can anybody help me ?
<mjt> what IS your problem?
<siimo> Rocha: can totem play real+quicktime+windowsmedia ?
<Rocha> siimo, yup
<Rocha> install "totem-xine"
<siimo> Rocha: what about a firefox plugin for it
<mjt> siimo: mplayer-nogui does not require xmms ;)
<howrealisreal> okay that worked
<Rocha> siimo, you'll get all that plus an integration with gnome.
<Rocha> siimo, i don't know, never used that.
<mjt> siimo: and, gui for mplayer does not really work anyway
<midnight_sunray> mjt , my problem is that ubuntu just dont recognize my soundcard.. and i dont know how to make it work right..
<siimo> mjt: ok thanks
<howrealisreal> i solved the problem by added floppy to the hotplug blacklist file
<siimo> so mplayerplug-in will work too
<Rocha> mjt, are you using hoary?
<howrealisreal> thanks guys
<siimo> mjt: ?
<kent> muine in Hoary still depends on libflac4. Cant it compile against the libflac that is in Hoary?
<mjt> Rocha: i'm using alot of various stuff ;)
<Rocha> mjt, is you taskbar always showing very little of the apps name?
<siimo> or will i need mplayer gui for it
<mjt> siimo: i dunno what's mplayerplug-in anyway
<siimo> its a browser plugin to play embedded media
<mjt> Rocha: i don't have a taskbar ;)
<siimo> Rocha: thats a bug in hoary/gnome 2.9x
<Rocha> siimo, ok, thanks
<midnight_sunray> mjt , did you abandone me ? :)
<Rocha> mjt, :)
<mjt> siimo: well, i dunno really.  Just try it?
<Rocha> mjt, how do you know what apps you have opened?
<siimo> Rocha: it wont be fixed in ubuntu till its fixed in gnome so follow this link - http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160977
<mjt> midnight_sunray: sure i did! ;)
<siimo> Rocha: for now, right click on window list > goto size tab and increase the minimum size
<mjt> midnight_sunray: what's the output of `lspci -v' for your card? (find the proper entry - lspci will show you alot of stuff)
<midnight_sunray> damn , i dont know right now.. i'm chatting under windows..
<midnight_sunray> :)
<midnight_sunray> well.. i will reboot , launch lspci and then come back..
<Rocha> siimo, thanks for the help
<mjt> realtec ac97 should be well-supported.
<Rocha> Bye now, i have to get up early for classes.
<midnight_sunray> but it wasnt recognized..
<Rocha> Good night
<midnight_sunray> damn..
<midnight_sunray> mjt, i know i'm annoying , but can u please tell me the commands i have to launch, the thing i have to write down in order to get all the info u need to help me? :)
<siimo> np
<midnight_sunray> i think my last msg isn't so clear,is it? :)
<malakyaz> hi, anyone know why, before i install ubuntu and install XFCE it ask to me for glib(gmodule)> 2.0.. I have installed 2.4 version, any idea about that or url??
<mjt> midnight_sunray: realtec? is it really realtec?
<midnight_sunray> yup.. realtek ac97
<midnight_sunray> why are you dubious? am i particulary unlucky not to have that card recognized?
<midnight_sunray> uhm.. tonight my english isnt good at all
<midnight_sunray> sorry.. i'm just a poor italian guy.. :)
<zhukov_> hi
<drasko> Are the rc.x directories in /etc dedicated for each runlevel. So, now my default runlevel is 2 -> thoes that mean that other rc.x aren't even read? So when I want to make rc.iptables to put it in rc2.d?
<mjt> lol. on realtec site, there's a "driver" for "realtec ac97"... which is a full copy of alsa kernel stuff as of 2004/12/22 ;)
<midnight_sunray> can u give me the link mjt?
<midnight_sunray> i'd be really glad..
<malakyaz> hi, anyone know why, before i install ubuntu and install XFCE it ask to me for glib(gmodule)> 2.0.. I have installed 2.4 version, any idea about that or url??
<mjt> midnight_sunray: it's useless for you
<midnight_sunray> why?
<midnight_sunray> as you probably already saw, i'm quite a newbie.. so be patient.. or just tell me to shut up and i'll do.. i dont want to be annoying..
<mjt> midnight_sunray: because i doubt you will be able to recompile your kernel
<mjt> midnight_sunray: and because the instructions on the site are too dense (i'd say non-existing)
<midnight_sunray> oh.. i'm SURELY not able to recompile my kernel.. not for the next 2-3 months at least.. :)
<roo9> has anyone seen an issue where the ubuntu install CD repeatedly freezes?
<blah09> anyone else find the ubuntuforums are incredibly slow ?
<tritium> blah09, what are you trying to get help for?
<mjt> midnight_sunray: well, it looks like realtec added something to standard alsa, for their "azalia" series. but standard driver should work
<blah09> im trying to figure out if polypaudio is worth installing
<midnight_sunray> so.. mjt , what do i have to do in order to get my sc workin ?
<blah09> i have crackly sound =/
<hybrid_> *wonders  why  sound is always  weird in  linux
<tritium> blah09, I'd advise against it right now
<mjt> i'm off to bed...
<blah09> still buggy?
<tritium> blah09, yes
<blah09> oh
<tritium> blah09, it's surprising that ubuntu-desktop was made to depend on it already.  It appears to have not been tested.
<blah09> so if i did a dist upgrade recently its installed already?
<mjr> with some cards/drivers it seems that if you set the PCM volume too high, it'll overdrive the samples, resulting in distortion. Try to reduce the PCM volume somewhat
<blah09> its at about 25%
<blah09> =/
<mjr> ok, well, that should be low enough :/
<marioch> Hello I have a broadcom wireless card, I did try installing ndiswrapper with ubuntu (from ubuntu archives), everything went ok - installing windows driver, and loading ndiswrapper - but the card doesn't work, does anyone have a hint?
<tritium> blah09, yes, but you reinstall esound.  It'll remove polypaudio and ubuntu-desktop, but that's not too critical
<setite> i need help
<setite> i cant get k3b to recognize my burner
<blah09> isnt ubuntu-desktop tied to everthing else?
<tritium> blah09, it's just a meta-package that depends on a lot of other packages.
<blah09> oh
<tritium> blah09, but removing it doesn't remove all those things
<blah09> only the other way round then
<hybrid_> where iss mono d/l tto after apt-get
<blah09> ok gotta reboot, brb
<setite> anyone know why k3b doesnt recognize my burner?
<tritium> blah09, ok
<Juice^> how do i get psybnc with apt-get? :] 
<hybrid_> apt-cache searcch psybnc
<hybrid_> serch
<hybrid_> search
<Juice^> thanks
<hybrid_> oo too mucch coffe
<Brett> Hello!
<Juice^> hehe
<hybrid_> hi
<Brett> How is everyone?
<JCarax> Hi guys, have you tried "Streamtuner"
<hybrid_> GOOD  U??
<JCarax> It rocks!
<setite> anyone... please help
<sulkd> hybrid_, what kind of coffee y'all got, heh
<hybrid_> sulkd EXSPRESSO
<Juice^> hybrid_: that didnt help much... it just didnt do anything
<hybrid_> lol wo0t wo0t
<sulkd> O_o
<setite> anyone... is k3b supposed to figure out the drive automatically?
<hybrid_> Juice^ did you sudo
<blah09> ugh, speedstep still broken
<LinuxJones> linux-restricted-modules in warty are uninstallable for the 386 and k7 kernels what's up with that ?
<hybrid_> sulkd i  love strate up exspresso
<Juice^> hybrid_: i dont know how to use the correct commands with sudo
<sulkd> hybrid_, espresso :] 
<setite> ok i think i figured it out
<setite> i ran it with sudo
<hybrid_> Juoce sudo apt-cache  search package
<hybrid_> silkd =)
<mjt> apt-cache does not need sudo
<Juice^> oh :] 
<hybrid_> it doesnt??
<hybrid_> hmm
<tritium> nope
<zhukov_> hey anyone here with a bootsplash and hoary?
<sulkd> hybrid: r u dyscixel ?
<sulkd> :] 
<rapha> zhukov_: Here
<hybrid_> only when on coffee
<hybrid_> (=
<zhukov_> rapha, how did you?
<randabis> zhukov_, no there isn't
<randabis> and there won't be
<randabis> oh, misread
<sulkd> hybrid_, yeah.. "coffee".. why don't you show us where you're hiding the mirror? =)
<randabis> usplash isn't going to make it to hoary is what I meant
<Juice^> hybrid_: didnt work when i used sudo either.
<Hwolf> randabis: I fear you are right
<hybrid_> Juice ^ just  dsearch  ssynaptic forr the package if it iainnt  there u need  to edit the repos
<zhukov_> rapha, ive installed the kernel patch, the theme and nothing...
<randabis> HiddenWolf, yeah, sucks :/
<hybrid_> sulkd i dont havee a rorrim *drops mirror*
<HiddenWolf> randabis: I believe they'll make it downloadable / backport it.
<randabis> hopefully
<rapha> zhukov_: I had forgotten to enable initrd support in the kernel and do a /usr/sbin/splash -s -f /patch/to/theme.cfg >> /boot/initrd.img-splash
<HiddenWolf> randabis: sladen said as much
<randabis> I see
<tritium> that's good to know
<randabis> sucks though, that was one of the biggest things that was going to differentiate between hoary and warty
<randabis> to me it was progress
<sladen> HiddenWolf: *looks*
<tritium> Mad Phat Splash did initially catch my attention about ubuntu
<randabis> not to say the rest of hoary isn't
<hybrid_> what is splash?/
<HiddenWolf> sladen, you did, didn't you?
<sladen> tritium: interesting.  Sorry, it's too mad and phat to fit just yet :)
<randabis> hybrid_, graphical image at boot like windows xp
<sladen> HiddenWolf: yes.  It's my fault usplash isn't in Hoary
<HiddenWolf> sladen: need a tester?
<tritium> sladen, no worries.  We'll be anxiously awaiting :)
<hybrid_> randabis  why  would you want that i like the way it is
<sladen> tritium: all the more reason to stick around for Hoary+1  eh?  ;_)
<randabis> hybrid_, eyecandy
<tritium> sladen, I'm pretty sure I'm sticking with ubuntu for the long haul
<randabis> hybrid_, there would still be a verbose mode
<HiddenWolf> tritium: amen
<hybrid_> o ok
<tritium> HiddenWolf, :)
<randabis> you'd hit F2 like with bootsplash and fbsplash
<zhukov_> rapha, it replyed Usage: /usr/sbin/splash -s [-u unit]  -n [cfgfile] 
<HiddenWolf> sladen: I'd be highly appreciated if you wouldn't add to the urge to run hoary+1 from the first week. Ubuntu is already too addictive, and takes up too much time.
<randabis> I like framebuffer splash a lot :) gentoo looks sexy with it
<rapha> Well, what exactly did you type zhukov_?
<sulkd> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<sulkd> heh
<sulkd> what dribble is that?
<rapha> zhukov_: Btw, this is all documented and there's also man splash
<zhukov_>  /usr/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/aquamatrix/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-2-386
<sime_> the default ubuntu installation, does it have a news reader... as I cannot find one in evolution
<zhukov_> this is my second day in this...thats why im calling for help
<tritium> HiddenWolf, I know what you mean by too addictive.  I spend too much time with it, when I should be doing other things.
<hybrid_> *oucch*
<HiddenWolf> tritium, the price you pay for running hoary on a production-rig
<skuld> anyway.. as I was saying.. iirc from the days of console, 13<= was switchable by right-alt+F*
<tritium> HiddenWolf, that, or just having fun
<sladen> skuld: the kernel keeps a list of which consoles are switchable to---you can get to others by switching through X or using chvt
<LinuxJones> sime_, install pan
<skuld> sladen, kernel? no it's in /etc/securetty
<jaco> yawn
<jaco> hi all
<skuld> sladen, just a policy
<jaco> :)
<randabis> hi
<HiddenWolf> tritium: If i wanted fun on my pc, I'd run windows and play games ;-)
<Pluk> hi
<randabis> HiddenWolf, plenty of gaming action available in linux
<hybrid_> linux is a drug
<jaco> what's windows? :)
<hybrid_> like umm..... caffine
<HiddenWolf> randabis: not when you're running an old ati card.
<tritium> I don't even play games
<Octane> i just came to announce that i am now downloading Ubuntu and I will drop windows once and for all!
<randabis> HiddenWolf, touche
* randabis hugs nvidia geforce fx 5900
<HiddenWolf> jaco: it's that virii-ridden os that some people still use
<jaco> new xfree has a full support to ati
<skuld> sladen, give it a whirr.. login on some vt, sudo echo >/dev/tty13, then right-alt+F1
<randabis> xfree is deprecated :p
<jaco> x.org
<jaco> :)
<jaco> ok? :
<jaco> )
<randabis> :)
<tritium> I'll put it this way:  spending all day working is more fun with ubuntu than Windows
<HiddenWolf> Did any of you guys get pestered by that msn-messenger worm yet?
<Pluk> full support without acpi support...
<randabis> HiddenWolf, no sir
<tritium> HiddenWolf, does it affect gaim?
<HiddenWolf> tritium: If only because I can download a virus and dissect it. :-)
<Pluk> darn fglrx :(
<randabis> I like x.org 6.8.2
<LinuxJones> Why are linux-restricted-modules (386 & k7 kernels) in warty not installable ?
<tritium> HiddenWolf, ah, okay.
<HiddenWolf> tritium, I happily put it on my desktop. It's a winblows worm being spread by a bit of code in msn messenger
<sladen> skuld: or  echo -e '\e[12;13] '
<randabis> lol
<skuld> heh
<sladen> Pluk: ACPI /should/ pretty much work in Hoary---otherwise it's a bug
<jaco> HiddenWolf msn messenger is a virus :)
<setite> anyone know a nice tutorial for quickly adding my linux box to my local network via SMB?
<Pluk> sladen, i meant acpi in  fglrx
<HiddenWolf> jaco: true
<Pluk> the xorg ati driver works just fine
<randabis> setite, ubuntuguide has some info
<Pluk> even with dynamic clocks
<skuld> file transfers in msn clients is so slow it's a wonder anyone would try
<jaco> HiddenWolf u can try a standart im like gaim or jabber or ics
<jaco> HiddenWolf u can try a standart im like gaim or jabber or icq
<HiddenWolf> tritium: I was happily downloading it and googling to try and find out how to run a .pif file, getting pissed at ubuntu for not being able to run a filetype, when i figured it was a virus
<Pluk> :P
<HiddenWolf> jaco: I'm running gaim, but was enjoying a msnmessenger virus that's becoming big right now. :-)
<setite> ok...
<setite> im on the forum
<setite> so i need actual samba... is there nothing on synaptic
<tritium> HiddenWolf, I hadn't heard about it.
<randabis> setite, samba, samba-common, smbfs
<Anubis> HiddenWolf, Are you saying the virus infected gaim?
<setite> all 3
<jaco> what's a virus? :) i use linux... i don't know this matter :)
<HiddenWolf> anubis, no, but my msn-using friends where offering me the download, and I happily downloaded it before I figured out that it was a virus, so I'm pretty happy with ubuntu right now
<HiddenWolf> jaco: it's something that's pretty amusing
<Anubis> sweet
<setite> i have libsmbclient already... im addine smbfs
<HiddenWolf> anubis, ofcourse I could be spreading it by now, but considering that ubuntu didn't know how to handle the file, I think i'm quite safe.
<setite> i have samba-common
<setite> ok i got it all now... thanks randabis.. your the man
<krism> hmm.. im upgrading to xorg from hoary now..
<Lithi> whereis smb.conf usualy located when you installed via apt-get?
<kapputu> hey guys is hoary out?
<krism> is 'apt-get install xserver-xorg' the propery way to do it?
<skuld> feh... I setup a feckin vfat formatted drive just for quick portage between ubuntu and windows.. and it can't store a damn dvd iso... maximum filesize is 4095mb
<MacPlusG3> skuld: yes, vfat is the suck. try using a program called 'split'. you can then just cat the parts together.
<Seabook> Hi
<skuld> MacPlusG3, ah good idea :] 
<Seabook> I need help configuring GRUB.
<rellik> the 'ls' manpage isn't clear on something...  my file ('a'): abcd : (hex, 5 bytes) 61 62 63 64 0a ... when I use 'ls -s --block-size=1 a' it says 4096...  what are the units on this? opening the file in a hexer shows only the 5 expected chars (incl. EOF), but 4096/5 is not an integer :(
<MacPlusG3> skuld: wastes some disk space... but is better than nothing.
<MacPlusG3> skuld: also useful if you need to transfer big files around
<skuld> MacPlusG3, should only waste an inode, shouldn't it?
<Seabook> So that it boots to Windows by default. (shoot me, but mom can't handle Linux yet) :/
<hybrid_> mine eithr
<MacPlusG3> skuld: well, if you start with a 4GB file and split it up into 1GB chunks, you'll end up with 4G+1+1+1+1=8G of usage
<HiddenWolf> seabook: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to default to windows
<MacPlusG3> skuld: but you could always split it *onto* the vfat.. so you're not wasting much then
<HiddenWolf> default 0 > default x where x is the windows-entry
<skuld> MacPlusG3, :] 
<kapputu> where do I get new themes for ubuntu?
<setite> randabis... what is ubuntuguide
<setite> the www.ubuntuguide.com or org
<Seabook> aaah
<Seabook> thx HiddenWolf
<HiddenWolf> seabook: mind, grub counts from 0, not from one
<Seabook> :)
<kapputu> hello
<kapputu> how do I get new themes for gnome
<kapputu> or ubuntu
<skuld> kapputu, http://www.gnomelook.org/
<Seabook> I almost forgot my root password. :/
<giard> wow, I don't think I've ever seen so yellow and orange flowers on a page before
<gangalino> I need some help getting a USB dvd+rw to show up in Warty
<Seabook> Does GRUB count the divider? The lines that say "title Other operating systems:\n root"
<hybrid_> caan u appt-get thee newest kernal
<Seabook> GRUB does count the divider line. :P I just did a tias.
<Octane> can someone give me a oneliner to encourage me to install ubuntu and dump windows
<dredg> Octane: no. it's a preference thing. use what works for you
<Seabook> Octane: chicks dig Ubuntu geeks
<Octane> lol
<somethin1> o_O
<Octane> i have 3 boxes, freebsd, fc3, and winxp
<hybrid_> SeaBook  lol
<macewan> anyone messed with engage on warty?
<Octane> and am considering dumping my main box, the winxp, and putting ubuntu on it
<Octane> well, not considering, gonna, but im still weary
<hybrid_> Octane : xp o_O no chix ffor u
<gangalino> I have my dmesg output in #flood
<gangalino> it shows up w/ udf support, and modules seem to be loaded, but I can't find the device
<hybrid_> it is awesome
<spinifex> is there any way to hibernate, like in windows?
<setite> this tuturial shows you how to share the home folder... but how do i share root
<setite> i need to be able to share the windows partition of this PC too....
<setite> so i need /mnt
<hybrid_> Octane : it  is   a great community distro
<somethin1> anyone feel like telling me how Ubuntu mounts /sys at boot without an fstab entry?
<Octane> thats a great reason
<setite> magick
<dredg> somethin1: the kernel does it automatically
<spinifex> *poke poke*  how do I hibernate?
<somethin1> dredg:  but if I install this kernel on another system it doens't
<dredg> is there a /sys directory created?
<darmou> I have a raid with one disk (raid0) ubuntu refuses to create a partition on it, anyway I can drop into a command line and force it to create a partition?
<somethin1> yes, but HAL no longer works unless I mount sysfs myself
<somethin1> and even with gnome-volume-manager (the ubuntu package), my cd mounting doesn't work automatically
<somethin1> hmm
<gangalino> I need some help getting a USB dvd+rw to show up in Warty
<aquarius> I have various packages installed which depend on having an MTA installed. If I want to install my own MTA (in /usr/local) how can I uninstall the Ubuntu-provided one without also removing everything that depends on it?
<bob2> a) it's really best to stick with postfix or another packaged mta
<dredg> somethin1: i lie. it's in an init script
<bob2> b) if you insist, use "equivs" to make a fake mail-transport-agent package
<aquarius> bob2, I know, but I'd like to play with Hula, the new Novell thing, and it won't be able to run as my SMTP server if something else is already using port 25. I don't want to run it on odd ports because then I'm not giving it a proper test.
<somethin1> dredg:  do you know what it's named?
<dredg> somethin1: /etc/init.d/mountvirtfs
<spinifex> =\ is there any support for suspend?
<bob2> you mean suspend-to-ram?
<bob2> depends how buggy your hardware is
<spinifex> I mean hibernate
<bob2> suspend-to-disk should work with swsusp just fine
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<spinifex> just installed it and it said my kernel needed support for it
<bob2> it = what?
<spinifex> hibernate.  *reads link*
<bob2> you don't "install" hibernate.
<spinifex> I got the package named hibernate
<bob2> you don'tneed that
<bob2> and it won't be useful
<Octane> whats the default wm on install?
<spinifex> gnome
<setite> can someone help me share my entire PC
<spinifex> are you gonna share it with us?
<bob2> Octane: metacity
<gangalino> what's the name of that moon phases app?
<setite> nothing you would want... basic windows and linux with some mp3s
<Octane> im amazed that the distro iso is only 574mb
<HiddenWolf> setite: I'd rethink about doing that, really
<WW> Hello, world.
<spinifex> =\ do I have to do this whole process to set up hibernating?  damn, don't have time no
<spinifex> w
<setite> hiddenwolf i need to back up this entire PCs contents to another PC
<bob2> it'd be best to stop refering to it as hibernating
<bob2> when you mean suspend-to-disk
<bob2> and following those steps doesn't take very long
<spinifex> fine.  to suspend-to-disk
<WW> This has probably been asked a hundred times recently, but... what's the story with linux-restricted-modules and the recent kernel upgrade?
<setite> i need to expose this whole PC to the local network via SMB
<jdub> bob2: hibernate is the right word for it
<setite> but i dont know how
<bob2> and if you have a 2.6.10 hoary kernel, you don't een need to do that
<bob2> jdub: hrm, ok
<bob2> spinifex: ok, ignore me
<spinifex> yes but you see my potential to screw it up means they could take hours
<setite> well not so much everything... becuase i have home shared
<setite> i need to share the mnts
<jdub> bob2: suspend-to-disk is a silly technical word :)
<|QuaD|> is there a way to get networking to work with qemu? the wiki way isn't working
<HiddenWolf> setite: can't help you there. I'd think it's faster to just walk copy the harddisk and place the harddisk in the other pc.
<bob2> jdub: hah
<AlphaZero> whats a good bittorrent client to use?
<bob2> jdub: sleep and suspend seem to mean both mean str or std depending on who you talk to
<somethin1> alphazero: bittorrent
<setite> nah this thing is an emachine... last time i disassembled part of an emachine... it didnt go back together
<jdub> bob2: seriously. hibernate (suspend to disk) and sleep (to ram) are great words
<setite> to much inaccessible screws
<setite> thanks anyway
<jdub> AlphaZero: if you're using hoary, gnome-bt is included. it's simple and easy.
<setite> does anyone know how to share my windows mount
<setite> or is there a way to remount the windows mount somewhere within my home drive
<bob2> jdub: I shall remember that
<setite> or link it so that it would be transferable via SMB
<somethin1> ...put it in /etc/fstab
<AlphaZero> i'm using warty
<setite> soemthin1 you talking to me?
<maggi> is there anyone that can tell me why I can not find the sda1 in /media on my k6 computer, but can on the centrino laptop?
<maggi> by the way it's an USB pen
<somethin1> unless you mean you want to share it with another comp.. I haven't really been paying attention
<setite> usb pen.. they have those now
<setite> yea with another comp
<setite> i have a windows box... that is my bigger box...
<maggi> usb storage device then
<setite> and i want to back up the linux files and the windows files
<setite> i can do them both seperately if i must... but i wanted to try to get both shared via the smb with linux
<AlphaZero> i downloaded bittornado and bittornado-gui and cant find it to launch it
<setite> i need to wipe this PC and install both OS's fresh...
<setite> problem with putting this drive into the other PC is that the other box only has windows
<setite> it screwed up installing ubuntu for some damn reason
<AlphaZero> where are apps stored on ubuntu?
<AlphaZero> <--noob
<IneedaNickname> hi folks
<gangalino> I need some help getting a USB dvd+rw to show up in Warty
<spinifex> um, about the guide-- my kernel is built for i686-- should I really be getting a i386 kernel module?
<gangalino> what's the name of that moon phases app?
<IneedaNickname> how do I retrieve my password?
<setite> ahhh screw it... not worth the effort./... thanks guys
<WW> Anyone? ^^^   Is there another update in the works for linux-restricted-modules?
<spinifex> bob2
<spinifex> it seems this updates grub.  Will I have to actually boot an i368 kernel to be able to use suspend-to-disk?
<bob2> er
<bob2> you're not on i386?
<spinifex> nope
<spinifex> wait
<bob2> do you want me to guess?
* spinifex is a dunce, never mind
<bob2> or can you just say
<spinifex> lol, misread my motd when it installed.  i386
<bascule> evening
<|QuaD|> evening
<bascule> thnks just checking the lag, been pretty bad for me the last few times I connected
<WW> Any advice on getting the recent kernel update to work? I use linux-restricted-modules for the nvidia graphics driver, but something is wrong with its dependencies.
<LinuxJones> WW, it doesn't work in warty for some odd reason, a real jab for a stable realease :(
<bascule> mine worked I'm sure ...
<WW> LinuxJones: Right, I had to reboot with the previous version (-4).
<LinuxJones> WW, it's a real pain
<WW> There has been some discussion of the problem in the forum, but I haven't seen anything that looks like an official ubuntu announcement.
<LinuxJones> WW, funny cause the kernel upgraded just fine, wonder what is wrong with it ?
<isma> i cant get my sound card to work on ubuntu (i get a no mixer elements/devices found message)
<isma> any help would be appreciated
<|Maragato|> isma wich card do you have?
<isma> i know its a maestro3
<isma> an ESS
<isma> allegro something
<isma> i used the maestro3 driver on another distro
<El_XiNo> nickserv identify dindadinda
<isma> lol
<skuld> haha
<isma> i'd change ur pass if i were u
<|Maragato|> rofl
<bascule> I am still booting the original kernel, left my own bootloader
<bascule> guess tjat is why
<|Maragato|> lets get his nick :p
<isma> LOL!
<isma> someone took over his nick
<skuld> heheh
<fracan> lol
<|Maragato|> rofl
<|Maragato|> men irc is a dangerous place
<bascule> that is sooo humiliating
<isma> That, is why u should id to nickserv in the Status window
<LinuxJones> You can get a ban for doing that and alot worse
<isma> lol
<bascule> <-- done a root password, nobody seemed to guess ...
<skuld> you can setup xchat to authenticate automatically
<isma> im definitely posting it on www.bash.org
<gangalino> I need some help getting a USB dvd+rw to show up in Warty
<|Maragato|> isma I did first!
<isma> damn u
<isma> lol
<|Maragato|> that is another quote for bash.og
<skuld> can you put a timestamp on it? see how fast it was?
<skuld> hehe
<skuld> dinda..
<El_XiNo> lool
<skuld> :] 
<bascule> it was within the same minuite
<|Maragato|> you see ppl, if I hadnt said lets hget his nic, maybe I had time before he realises to get his nick
<skuld> I miss El_XiNo..
<|Maragato|> damm Im taling engRish
<isma> yea me too
<|Maragato|> talking
<skuld> tarking
* isma thinks el_XiNo is feeling embarrased right now
<gangalino> I need some help getting a USB dvd+rw to show up in Warty
<skuld> he's probably changing all his accounts' passwords
<ShadeofGrey> hello everybody
<ShadeofGrey> for the record i am a total *nix newbie
<ShadeofGrey> and im here because i couldnt stand the people congregating in the #debian channel
<ShadeofGrey> i know nothing about linux
<ShadeofGrey> im just THAT sick of winblows
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, half the people here are in the same boat :P
<skuld> gangalino, you've asked like 50 times already :]  try mailing ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.
<gangalino> trying to get some response!
<ShadeofGrey> okay look - ill be honest
<|Maragato|> ShadeofGrey backup the stuff you care burn ubuntu cd part your driver and go for it
<usual> I have been going to #debian for years, and the other day an abusive op took my voice
<usual> I wont be going back
<bascule> lsusb, there you can see it ... :)
<ShadeofGrey> i REALLY know nothing about ubuntu
<gangalino> not there
<gangalino> gimmee a break
<ShadeofGrey> but i downloaded the livecd and ran it
<ShadeofGrey> and everything worked
<ShadeofGrey> so
<bascule> oh, try rear USB instead of front if appropriate
<gangalino> not there, only 1 usb port
<gangalino> another USB device works
<ShadeofGrey> im downloading the main install CD as we speak (theres only one? -- p.s. AMD64 version) and am going to dedicate the spare 200gig disk i have in my box
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, it would be very convenient for you to start the install from the livecd and ask questions here on irc but you can't
<gangalino> should I post to flood again?
<sulkd> bascule, sounds sexual.. o_o?
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, unless you have more than 1 computer
<bascule> gangalino: and I jut *know* that is a VIA chipset ...
<ShadeofGrey> please tell me the ubuntu installer can make its own partitions and such as long as i tell it which drive
<ShadeofGrey> wait
<ShadeofGrey> are you telling me i cant dual boot it?
<bascule> sulkd: de[ends where your haead is at I guess (keeping it going ...)
<gangalino> bascule: my USB port or the dvd+rw is VIA?
<scoon> ShadeofGrey, you have an extra drive ?
<gangalino> I think neither are really
<ShadeofGrey> scoon: i have a 400 gig thats a win32 partition. i have another 200gig thats not being used
<bascule> laaaaaag
<ShadeofGrey> scoon: cant i just blow away the 200gig partition and install ubuntu on that?
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, you have 600 gig of storage wtf ??
<bascule> gangalino: teh chipset on the motherboard
<marcin_ant> hi ppl could you tell me how much ram should I have to make my system not to use swap at all?
<ShadeofGrey> LinuxJones: hey man.. i got great deals on ecost.com during christmas. i had the opportunity and fucking took it
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, my first computer had 800 meg hard drive
<ShadeofGrey> my first PC had a 40 meg
<bascule> marcin_ant: depends how long it is on, 4GB of ram will swap out after 12 hours
<HrdwrBoB> ShadeofGrey: language please
<ShadeofGrey> HrdwrBoB: ...oops.. sorry
<LinuxJones> marcin_ant, swap is not a bad thing
<ShadeofGrey> and i have a gig of 3200 dual channel ram
<ShadeofGrey> ...the best christmas present was the samsung 19" syncmaster
<|Maragato|> ShadeofGrey dont you want to spare a bit of your pc for non so rich ppl?
<Pluk> :D
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: I just don't want to listen to my hdd
<gangalino> bascule: no, it's NEC/Ratoc subsystem
<ShadeofGrey> |Maragato|: i AM one of those not so rich people
<LinuxJones> marcin_ant, umm what do you do during a big download
<HrdwrBoB> |Maragato|: it's not that high end
<bascule> gangalino: well I never heard of that chipset on a motherboard ...
<ShadeofGrey> hrdr: you have faster ram than 3200?
<Pluk> ddr2/667
<gangalino> it's not on the mb, it's a card. I'm going to post lspci -v on #flood
<ShadeofGrey> hrdr: mated to a AMD64 3500?
<HrdwrBoB> ShadeofGrey: not really, but 3200 is standard ram
<bascule> gangalino: on a cd drive, yes, but not a motherboard, It's OK you don't seem to know what I mean, or I am missing knowledge
<Pluk> thats pretty standard now ShadeofGrey
<ShadeofGrey> ddr2 is expensive ... couldnt afford it
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: sure - but anyway how much ram is enough?
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention that the memory controler on an amd64 is onboard
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, I only need about 10 thousand dollars to get me a hot dual G5 Mac
<ShadeofGrey> okay well.. whatever all i know is that its dual channel running at 400 megahertz
<HrdwrBoB> so you only get 333mhz speeds in any case
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, how much do you have ?
<ShadeofGrey> a gig
<bascule> gangalino: paste it in http://rafb.net/paste
<ShadeofGrey> 2 512's
<LinuxJones> marcin_ant, nice
<marcin_ant> bascule: 4GB?? on desktop?
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, err that was 4 U :P
<ShadeofGrey> heres a question foryou
<bascule> marcin_ant: it was to illustrate that a linux box will swap out over time regardless of RAM
<marcin_ant> bascule: I see.... but I don't like this at all
<Octane> I plan on installing Ubuntu on my main box instead of winxp. now, my current hdd is pretty much full... are there any workarounds to install ubuntu to a small partition and later on worry about all the ntfs shit?
<HrdwrBoB> Octane: you really want a minimum of abotu 2gb
<bascule> always
<Pluk> Octane, what do you consider to be small?
<marcin_ant> bascule: but when you got 4GB than you propably should create ramdisk as swap
<Octane> Pluk: like 4 gigs
<hybrid^away> Octane try damn small linux
<Pluk> Octane, thats enough
<bascule> marcin_ant: why does swap bother you?
<Octane> hybrid^away: im not looking for an intermediary, just looking to install ubuntu and later on start reformatting my ntfs partitions
<gangalino> bascule: OK
<Octane> okay great, thanms HrdwrBoB and Pluk
<gangalino> bascule: that's a nice page
<Pluk> np
<_hybrid> Octaane there is a live cd
<marcin_ant> bascule: because I think that when you have enough ram (I still don't know how much) your system shouldn't swap at all
<bascule> yes, there are lots of them, just a fave cause it picks up highlighting from a text editor and gives line numbers
<Juice^> I bought myself a domain name, could i use it with irssi as a vhost? or does it depend on my isp?
<marcin_ant> bascule: btw I prefer ramdisk as swap mainly because hdd swap is slow
<bascule> marcin_ant: so swapoff /dev/hd?
<MrCranky> anybody know how to open a chm e-book in Ubuntu?
<Pluk> Juice^, your isp takes care of the reverse dns
<bascule> marcin_ant: and remove it from fstab
<Pluk> and thats that annoying long hostname 244-218.isp.com
<Juice^> Pluk: ok.. is it hard to setup a vhost, any guide around?
<marioch> MrCranky, look for gnochm, I'm not sure if it's included in ubuntu
<bascule> gangalino: and the URL for this paste is .... :)
<marcin_ant> bascule: sure - but I don't want to turn off swap if my system _really_ needs it
<MrCranky> marioch, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> marcin_ant: you realise that is entirely redundant
<Pluk> never done it Juice^
<Pluk> so dont know :)
<jesuel> Juice^, for you to use a hostname for a vhost, you would first have to have a static ip, then you would ask your isp to assign the reverse dns to that static ip address
<HrdwrBoB> marcin_ant: swap on a ramdisk is not of any use
<Pluk> would be a great isp if they did that
<jesuel> Juice^, alot of isp's will charge for the static ip, and they are sometimes very hard to get to assign reverse dns
<Pluk> jesuel's story is way more informative :)
<jesuel> ive done it, its a pita
<Pluk> hmm maybe my isp would do it, i also managed to get a subnet :)
<bascule> marcin_ant: saying a system should only swap when the RAM is full/nearly full is something you would need to argue with Linus Torvalds an company
<marcin_ant> bascule: hmm propably yes
<Juice^> jesuel: ok... thanks for the info
<HrdwrBoB> marcin_ant: ram/swap operates that way because it's the most effecient
<marcin_ant> bascule: but I really don't understant why my system uses swap
<isma> .
<marcin_ant> bascule: when it has free physical memory
<gangalino> bascule: sorry, now I get it. It's http://rafb.net/paste/results/pI4aWm26.html, I was too busy lurking around other parts of your site, trying to find where you got this paste page from. Also an aside about Fry's returns- I go off in there, they tried to make me stand in line to return their crap, I told them I don't work there, I don't get paid for dragging their defective crap around their mega-warehouses, I make them return it and just
<gangalino> give me the money. If you stand up for your consumer rights (and make enough of a scene), they'll do it.
<delltony> anyone ran across this issue before? for some reason k3b after installing it says o have 0 space available on blank dvds any thing i could check cause i don't believe the drive is bad or i hope not anyway cause it was working fine with winblows
<bascule> marcin_ant: try #kernel, they could give well founded reasons on the subject, I just accept it is the best way to do things
<isma> i just installed ubuntu 4.10 today and it did not autodetect my sound card (ESS Allegro) i've been googling all day for a possible solutions but i cant find any... HelP?
<Juice^> how do i detach, and attach irssi when im using ssh?
<Pluk> Juice^, use screen
<bascule> gangalino: that isn't my site ...
<marcin_ant> bascule: for example now i got 94% in use of which 50% is cache
<Juice^> Pluk: screen?
<Pluk> man screen
<Juice^> ahhh
<Juice^> thanks :)
<Pluk> yw
<marcin_ant> bascule: and... 3MB swap.... I just wonder what for?
<gangalino> bascule: now I see...
<delltony> oh maybe thats what it is dvd shrink made it 4.8 and available reports as 4.4 interesting
<HrdwrBoB> marcin_ant: caching files/etc is more useful than keeping unused memory swapped in
<fsc> gnome and kde are resource hogs, even more so than xp
<delltony> i thought dvdshrink did dvd9 to dvd5
<HrdwrBoB> macewan: so unused memory are swapped out
<fsc> but at least you can run fluxbox if you want
<macewan> HrdwrBoB: huh?
<bascule> gangalino: I never resall seeing an NEC USB controller, wel I learn every day, is it a Dell?
<HrdwrBoB> macewan: sorry, I meant marcin_ant
<macewan> k
<fsc> can esd conflict with say playing mp3 with totem?
<ShadeofGrey> hey linuxjones and everybody... does ubuntu support Nvidia cards? i mean things looked okay to meon the liveCD but i had a horrid time trying to get things going under fedora freebsd and gentoo
<marcin_ant> HrdwrBoB: I don't get it
<ShadeofGrey> thats why i dropped them all
<fsc> ShadeofGrey, I think there's a .deb for nvidia drivers
<HrdwrBoB> marcin_ant: basically, the kernel knows more about memory management than you do
<ShadeofGrey> whats a .deb?
<marcin_ant> HrdwrBoB: I can understand that when I have free ram than it is taken for cache
<marcin_ant> HrdwrBoB: but I dont understant why system uses hdd when it still has free ram?
<fsc> marcin_ant, why are you asking on #ubuntu? read some kernel books and goto #linux-kernel
<HrdwrBoB> marcin_ant: because, as I said, caching files/etc is more useful than keeping unused memory swapped in
<marcin_ant> fsc: because my first question was "how much ram I need to make my swap clean"
<fsc> plus, as HrdwrBoB said, if you swap out least recently used processes then that can free up memory for other programs that are in use...but i'm no kernel expert
<marcin_ant> fsc: and because I ask in "ubuntu desktop" context
<bascule> marcin_ant: It also permits processes to have nonfragmented address spaces, regardless of how physical memory is organized or fragmented.
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, nvidia in Warty is broken as we speak :(
<gangalino> bascule: it's like this- Dell Latitude CSx laptop with a broken USB port, so I put in a RATOC Cardbus USB adapter, that connects to the Microsolutions Backpack USB dvd+rw. The NEC part is probably the dvd's internal host controller
<bascule> marcin_ant: if you know what a seg-fault is or how mwmory is paged that last line will make things clearer for you
<gangalino> I know the card works because other USB devices work under it, like USB-storage
<fsc> if some in use program spikes up its memory usage, then it might be better to have some dormant processes in swap and have that free memory available for the in-use program
<marcin_ant> bascule: ok thx
<bascule> gangalino: yes, I have seen USB devices not recogninised by some hubs before, usually VIA
<fsc> but there are books and mailinglists and all sorts of stuff to talk about linux kernel VM manageers
<marcin_ant> bascule: then could you tell me how much ram (physical) should I have as minimum for ubuntu-desktop?
<NetwrkMonkey> anyone know of a linux library site?
<fsc> marcin_ant, a gig
<khaled> hi.. is not there way to use windows driver for wireless network with linux ? ndswrapper ?
<NetwrkMonkey> of all the linux related books out there?
<marcin_ant> fsc: _minimum_
<bascule> gnome, I would go 256, but it will *always* swap over time ...
<bascule> marcin_ant: ^
<fsc> marcin_ant, 512
<khaled> NetwrkMonkey: library for what ? GUI / networking ?
<bascule> minimum 256 comfortabe 512
<NetwrkMonkey> eveything
<NetwrkMonkey> ;-)
<marcin_ant> bascule: sure - I ask about _minumum_ so I know that it will swap
<fsc> much more comfortable a gig over 512
<bascule> well 128 will work
<fsc> 512 is barely comfortable
<bascule> 256 is nice 512 is easy
<marcin_ant> bascule: mhmmm
<fsc> i'm at 632.7 MB of user memory right now
<fsc> in use according to system monitor
<bascule> second line of free -m
<marcin_ant> bascule: then I should upgrade... I have old celeron 633 and want to install ubuntu - unfortunately 128MB
<bascule> -/+ buffers/cache:        153         96
<WW> NetwrkMonkey: Go to amazon.com, search for "linux" in books.  1,387 hits.
<fsc> marcin_ant, just get 512
<NetwrkMonkey> bah
<NetwrkMonkey> i mean like a card catalogue
<marcin_ant> fsc: it's not for me - 256 should be enough
<bascule> marcin_ant: yeah 128 is tight and in an older amchine the drives are slower so you will feel it even more, gt another 128
<fsc> marcin_ant, 256 is barely enough
<fsc> marcin_ant, after browsing with firefox for a while, they'll be swapping hard
<marcin_ant> fsc: I got 768 on my system and it works really nice
<NetwrkMonkey> iirc linu.org has a good book selection
<jesuel> i got 768 on my desktop, 256 on my linux console only machine
<jesuel> it works pretty beautiful
<jesuel> i wouldnt use a desktop machine with less than 512 these days though
<bascule> fsc: please apste the second line of free -m for me, I am *really* interested in you RAM usage ...
<fsc> bascule, ok
<fsc> -/+ buffers/cache:        626        258
<bascule> what on earth are yo running?
<khaled> i got 1 GB
<fsc> xchat, firebird, evince, SPE, vim, gaim, synaptic, gnome-terminal
<khaled> so smooooooooooooth
<fsc> you really want a gig these days
<bascule> I have rhythm box opera(8 tabs)  xmms 4 eterms giftd and giFTcurses
<fsc> firefox
<marcin_ant> fsc: what is SPE and evince?
<bascule> and gkrellm2
<bascule> and a nautilus window
<Pluk> SysInfo: Mem: 595/755M [||||||||||] 
<MrCranky> 512 MB works for me
<fsc> evince is a pdf viewer,  SPE is a python wxPython IDE which is greeding tons of memory i bet
<Pluk> free mem
<Pluk> but maybe thats the difference between gnome and xfce
<fsc> i really need another gig
<DeanG> Synaptics suggestions for me to grab pictures from my canon digital camera?
<fsc> firefox has a 100 meg (not bad), X is at a 100 meg
<marcin_ant> fsc: I think that this SPE is broken or something
<fsc> haha. clock-applet using freaking 20 meg!
<marcin_ant> fsc: even Eclipse doesn't use that much ram
<gangalino> what's the name of that moon phases app?
<farruinn> pom
<farruinn> it's in bsd-games or something like that
<farruinn> *I think
<fsc> trash-applet - 29 meg, wnck-applet 23.7 meg
<Pluk> adds up really fast :)
<marcin_ant> fsc: -/+ buffers/cache:     243720     402420
<fsc> marcin_ant, SPE is using only 63.3 meg. now that's not bad at all for a pretty feature-filled python IDE
<fsc> these applets are massive memory hogs
<marcin_ant> fsc: with amule, xchat, gnome-system-monitor, firefox and eclipse
<marcin_ant> fsc: some applets, and firestarter and apache2
<fsc> gnome-panel - 70.4 meg
<jesuel> wow
<MrCranky> how do I make programs find libs in /usr/local/lib?
<jesuel> fsc, your system is hogging ram
<fsc> jesuel, yeah linux is greeding memory
<stuNNed> will synaptic be completely removed from hoary stable for slimness?
<jesuel> your linux is lol
<mebaran151> yes
<marcin_ant> fsc: there is something wrong with your system - maybe wrong/broken kernel?
<mebaran151> I got my ftp server working
<mebaran151> sweet deal
<mebaran151> but I have a weird problem
<Pluk> congrats mebaran151  :)
<mebaran151> the nivida modules
<mebaran151> for some reason
<mebaran151> keep complaining about version magic
<marcin_ant> fsc: my gnome-panel 29MB
<mebaran151> I am able to load them with -f
<fsc> marcin_ant, just stock warty kernel. there is nothing wrong with my system. gnome and company is greedy
<x-naga> hey is ubuntu good for newbies?
<fsc> x-naga, yeah
<mebaran151> but is there anyway to pass the -f automagically
<x-naga> and only 1 cd right
<fsc> synaptic is 57 meg
<fsc> gnome-cups-icon - 32.1 meg? WTF
<x-naga> any screenshots of ubuntu
<marcin_ant> fsc: are you sure that you got kernel optimized for your cpu?
<bascule> linux memory management is a mystery, cause I can run all that in 150MB of ram
<tkiesel> Less than a wek ago, I'd never run Linux. I'm typing this now from Warty and thanks to the forums I've done a considerable amount of tweaking. :)  So pretty good for Linux newbies.  Computer Newbies? I'm not so sure.  I'd always had fun poking through Windows XP's gut to mess with stuff, so I'm a tinkerer by nature.
<fsc> bascule, yeah. those numbers a bit weird and really don't matter until you run out of real memory
<jesuel> fsc, just curious, how long has your system been up?
<rapha> How do you get the **!*%$"$" suspend function in GDM working?
<fsc> jesuel, 3 days or so maybe. not long
<jesuel> very strange
<marcin_ant> fsc: my system is up for about 10 days
<bascule> fsc: yeah, there is no way of understanding it, yoy relly would need to ask Torvalds and company to explin it :)
<fsc> bascule, but these applets are memory hogs. no doubt about that - and gnome in general. i've got a gig, not that i really care, but others might
<farruinn> bascule: but the kernel isn't what's hogging the ram...
<x-naga> any screenshots of ubuntu
<bascule> fsc: how were you seeing the memory count for each app?
<jesuel> fsc, what kinda processor you using?
<farruinn> x-naga: check gnome-look.org
<fsc> bascule, system monitor
<x-naga> k
<fsc> jesper, 3.2 p4
<bascule> farruinn: no but it *manages* the RAM
<farruinn> bascule: ah, good point
<jesuel> well with all that runnin, im sure your system load is low
<jesuel> the system load on my main linux box sits around 1.75 to 2 or so average
<marcin_ant> bascule: I got lower numers in gnome-system-monitor
<bascule> yeah I was looking at mine and they are lower too
<fsc> now i am running hoary not warty
<isma> why?
<tkiesel> It's been fun lurking and absorbing information. Take care, folks!
<fsc> i could trim some stuff out of the kernel modules, but that's not the problem. it's Gnome/X
<isma> isnt' warty the last realese?
<Pluk> fsc, you could try xfce4.2
<bascule> mind you nautilus 95.1MB ....
<jesuel> nautilus is a memory hog
<bascule> xmms 53.3
<bascule> surely wrong ^
<hybrid_> hey randabis
<|QuaD|> any c++ guru's here?
<marcin_ant> bascule: in my gnome-system-monitor
<|Maragato|> |QuaD| go for #c++
<hybrid_> |QuaD| guru wannab count?/
<bascule> who knows the vodoo on memory management and can explin it?
<marcin_ant> bascule: I got nautilus: memory 34MB, resident memory 16,5MB, shared memory 10,7
<|QuaD|> |Maragato|: i need too much help for them ;)
<marcin_ant> bascule: so... 95MB????
<|Maragato|> |QuaD| ask away so, I also recommend www.cprogramming.com
<jesuel>  79m S 26.0  8.1  32:27.50 XFree86
<jesuel> now thats nasty
<|QuaD|> |Maragato|: can i pm you?
<jesuel> 26% cpu 79m ram
<jesuel> just for xfree
<hybrid_> wooooooo
<|Maragato|> |QuaD| sure
<DeanG> what app do you use to connect to your USB digicam?
<marcin_ant> jesuel: switch to xorg
<socomm> polyaudio
<hybrid_> isnt xorg and xfree desktop enviromentts??
<socomm> hybrid_: No.
<hybrid_> what are they
<randabis> hybrid_: no, they are different flavors of the xserver
<khaled> hybrid_: no.. they are graphics server
<bascule> lag
<hybrid_> oo ii cc
<Pluk> im wondering: my cpu is clocked down from 1.7ghz to 600mhz , if my cpumeter shows 5% does that mean 5% of 600mhz or 5% of 1.7ghz
<tweek> is there a guide to apache on ubuntuguides.org?
<socomm> They are window systems.
<socomm> "X Window System"
<randabis> I hope XGL takes off
<socomm> Xorg is just a fork of XF86.
<randabis> yep, because the xfree team changed the license and it conflicts with the GPL
<bascule> Pluk: 600MHz
<socomm> XGL, we are ready for take off.
<Pluk> ty bascule
<farruinn> this is going to sound odd, but could someone download the oroborus source (www.oroborus.org) and tell me how to build it?
<farruinn> I see no ./configure, just configure.in and I have no clue :/
<tweek> ./configure > make >make install
<tweek> ./autogen.sh?
<socomm> farruinn: sh autogen.sh.
<fsc> yeah, give me XGL
<farruinn> no autogen.sh....
<socomm> What the heck is oroborus by the way.
<fsc> gtk+/cairo/glitz/XGL -
<farruinn> socomm: light window manager
<socomm> farruinn: aclocal && automake && autoconf
<randabis> any INSTALL readmes
<socomm> automake -a -v -c --foreign
<tweek> socomm know how to setup apache http serv?
<farruinn> randabis: yeah, it's friggen weird, in INSTALL is just says run ./configure but there is none
<randabis> hah
<randabis> brb
<socomm> tweek: edit the files under /etc/apache2
<tweek> :)
<tweek> genius
<khaled> hey..how come i was never prompted to enter root password while installing ?
<sls> ok i just can not get pxe to work...
<|QuaD|> randabis: you a c++ programmer?
<sls> what am i ding wrong?
<socomm> tweek: also read apaches manual "man apache2"
<farruinn> khaled: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sls> is there a good resource for pxe?
<khaled> |QuaD|: what about c++? i know a little bit of c++ and pretty good with C
<Pluk> farruinn, To first generate neccessary files out of the CVS Version of Oroborus, run `make -f Makefile.cvs'.
<icerogue> Hi all, question what is the best video card to use for ease of instalation that can handle doom 3?
<|QuaD|> khaled: can i pm you :) i am trying to find a bug
<khaled> farruinn: thanks
<socomm> khaled: Ubuntu is a rootless distro. Read farruinn's link.
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: 6600GT
<khaled> |QuaD|: sure.. lets try
<icerogue> HrdwrBoB: is that nvidia or ati?
<farruinn> I think the root/sudo question should be #1 in the faq
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: nvidia
<farruinn> Pluk: did you read that somewhere?
<Pluk> farruinn, 1st line in the INSTALL file
<hybrid_> farrruinn yea it shoulp
* farruinn blushes
<darmou> Does anyone know if you can install ubuntu on a hp prolient server?
<Pluk> although it says for cvs
<Pluk> you also must do it for the normal source prolly
<farruinn> yeah, I'll try
<darmou> And if so how, it does not seem to recognise the array?
<darmou> I'm not sure if you can configure the server not to try to use the disk as an array.
<Pluk> farruinn, and you prolly need libguile-dev
<icerogue> HrdwrBoB: what about a card that is more wallet friendly?
<Pluk> farruinn, oroborus is also in the repo's
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: if you want to play doom3
<socomm> orobus doesn't look all too promising.
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: you would need at least a 600
<HrdwrBoB> 6600
<HrdwrBoB> really
<farruinn> Pluk: I know.  I'm crazy
<HrdwrBoB> the 6600 is cheaper than the GT and should still be fine
<farruinn> Pluk: besides, I'm in OS X atm
<Pluk> hehe lol
<stuNNed> 6600 is probly as cheap as you're going to get for good doom3 performance
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<stuNNed> unfortunately have a p4 here and it is the suck w/doom3
<linuxn00b> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here using GAIM, because I always get disconnected from AIM all the time :(
<icerogue> what site tends to have the best prices for computer hardware?
<linuxn00b> icerogue, newegg is good :)
<stuNNed> newegg, icerogue
<icerogue> ok with the 6600 what all would i need to do to get it running effectivly in ubuntu?
<bascule> marcin_ant: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/spt2/chapter/ch04.html#79188 <-- some sort of answer
<farruinn> Pluk: thanks for being more astute than I - this works beautifully
<ramb0> i have decided, after much thought, to change from gentoo to another binary-based distro, as my 1ghz laptop just can't do all the compiling of gentoo... which os would you recommend(preferabbly one with Xorg)
<Pluk> farruinn, your welcome
<LinuxJones> ramb0, gee I wonder
<stuNNed> ramb0: definitely not ubuntu ;)
<ramb0> lol
<allio> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. <- i'm getting that with libxext6 and libxext-dev installed to the latest version, what's the problem? :/
<ramb0> how does ubuntu stack up on custom and high performace kernels: ie, is it easy to compile a custom kernel, and apply special patches( like nitro sources )
<ramb0> and does it have bleeding-edge packages?
<stuNNed> nitro sources? lol, sorry, it's a funny.
<ramb0> lol
<ramb0> http://nitro-sources.org
<stuNNed> no thnx :)
<Pluk> configuring a kernel can be a pain
<Pluk> but as long as you know what hardware yur running and some common sense you can do it
<ramb0> ok
<Pluk> just takes a long time to check all options :)
<ramb0> ok
<ramb0> can someone here compare and contrast debian to ubuntu?
<jdub> ramb0: see the website
<ramb0> ok
<Pluk> for me ubuntu=debian with newer packages
<ramb0> that's good
<thully> Ubuntu actually releases more often than once every Olympics..
<hybrid-> Plluk pretty  much  and more updates
<stuNNed> jdub: will synaptic be phased out of hoary? (i should hope so :)
<Pluk> always ran debian unstable do had the same amount of updates as with hoary now
<Pluk> do=so *
<thully> why would it be phased out (synaptic)?
<tha_gamemaster> hey hybrid- how's it  going?
<stuNNed> thully: replaced by ubuntu update manager?  oh doh sorry, that's just for updates :)   ....well imho synaptic is nice fat hog.
<thully> Ubuntu also focuses on having latest Gnome, and has xorg and newer kernels than debian (at least in hoary)
<tony> Hello, how do I enable 1600x1200 resolution?
<jdub> stuNNed: no
<bascule> gah
<stuNNed> warty is still good if you can get over the fact of not having xorg and having heavily patched xfree which is nice as well imho
<thully> Also - it can be slightly easier to install Ubuntu than Debian (and my wi-fi works on Ubuntu)
<Pluk> only reason to switch to ubuntu was xorg
<tony> I used to have his resolution in WInXP...
<khaled> sudo passwd root --> should enable root account according to the manual.. but it prompts for password ?
<templario> alguien habla espaol que me ayude
<tha_gamemaster> khaled, just do sudo su and then type passwd
<icerogue> Ok which brand tends to be easier to set up in linux, ATI or nVidia?
<tweek|afkish> ati :)
<tweek|afkish> they jsut have crappier drivers
<tha_gamemaster> icerogue, x86 ?
<jdub> icerogue: nvidia
<templario> i from chile
<darmou> I think from what I read it is an integrated raid device
<jdub> icerogue: it is very simple in ubuntu
<khaled> tha_gamemaster: i am still prompted for a password. wht should i enter there ?
<thully> Ubuntu has a plan to release every 6 months - Debian releases when "it's ready" (which often turns out to be every 2-3 years - Debian's current stable has 2.2 kernel by default, while Ubuntu has 2.6)
<robertj> Should a Mobility 7500 have any issues with suspend?
<templario> nadie habla espaol aca
<tweek|afkish> anyone have an easy to read guide to apache http server, the on in the man file is a bit over my head =\
<tha_gamemaster> khaled, you typed sudo su and hit enter?
<LinuxJones> jdub, warty linux-restriced-modules for 386/k7 is still broken ?
<stuNNed> tweek|afkish: apache's site has excellent documentation
<icerogue> tha_gamemaster: yeah for now i am using a athlon xp
<tweek|afkish> thanks stuNNed
<thully> robertj:  I use that just fine with suspend using Xorg's built in drivers (I don't think ATI drivers work on this card)
<khaled> tha_gamemaster: yes .. just "sudo su"
<khaled> tha_gamemaster: and i am prompted to enter password
<tha_gamemaster> khaled, odd, let me check
<robertj> thully: I'm using the default drivers but it doesn't make it into X after resume
<icerogue> jdub: why does ubuntu have nvidia built in or what?
<farruinn> khaled: the sudo command prompts for a password, your user password
<khaled> tha_gamemaster: yes..i am trying to follow the manual ..but not working
<thully> warty or hoary?
<robertj> hoary
<Scaramouche> Can someone explain a strange discrepancy:  System monitor tells me "Used memory 188 MB" (out of 743 total)
<khaled> farruinn: oh..let me try that
<Scaramouche> But on the command line I'm getting a very different figure
<jdub> icerogue: it's shipped in separate, but easy to install packages.
<Scaramouche> used: 590 megs!
<Scaramouche> I don't get this, which is right?  My swap is not being accessed at all, ever
<HrdwrBoB> Scaramouche: free -m
<robertj> it's a G3 iBook
<HrdwrBoB> will tell you
<bascule> there is a questiom, how can the nvidia drivers be ledally re-packaged into a .deb?
<Scaramouche> damn!  loose patch cable from laptop, I'm typing into X-chat, nobody sees it!
<bascule> legally*
<khaled> farruinn: nice. that worked. is not that weird though ?
<HrdwrBoB> Scaramouche: the difference is likely buffers/cache
<tha_gamemaster> khaled, just type in your normal user passwd after sudo su
<thully> oh - you have a mac - I have an i386 - I've heard suspend doesn't work well on Macs...
<farruinn> khaled: no, that's how sudo works.
<khaled> tha_gamemaster: yeh.. thanks.. got it
<hybrid-> robertj  what  arre  you  doing with  an ibook?
<thully> correction - I use i386 version, I actually have a Pentium M Thinkpad
<tha_gamemaster> suspend doesn't work hadly at all
<jdub> khaled: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<khaled> farruinn: ah. ok
<tha_gamemaster> hybrid-, good boddy, I need your help my my g4 tower again, last night didn't work
<hybrid-> lol ok
<thully> robertj: did you try suspend-to-disk?  or just suspend to ram?
<hybrid-> meet me in the onofficial ppc
<robertj> thully: I tried closing the lid
<LinuxJones> jdub, why are Warty linux-restriced-modules for 386/k7 broken ?
<hybrid-> ubuntu-ppc
<jdub> LinuxJones: as far as i'm aware, they're not
<robertj> let me check the log
<templario> help me
<templario> i need help in spanish o irc ubuntu in spanish
<LinuxJones> jdub, they been busted for about 7 hours, the new kernel installs but the restricted mods are uninstallable
<farruinn> templario: try #ubuntu-es, there are a few people there
<cryer> I'm having issues installing ATI drivers on Warty.  I install the deb (alien'd from rpm) but then I do: rmmod fglrx - I get the error:  ERROR: Module fglrx does not exist in /proc/modules
<thully> I don't know if suspend-to-disk works on PPC, though...  All I know is this card suspends fine on x86 (actually, it takes excessive battery in acpi suspend-to-ram, suspend-to-disk works though
<bascule> templario: /j #ubuntu-es
<robertj> thully: what s level is that?
<thully> ACPI level is S4
<thully> for suspend-to-disk
<randabis> does anyone know how to prevent system sounds from being recorded when you record from a microphone?
<MobyTurbo> randabis, turn off system sounds?
<LinuxJones> randabis, turn down the volume or unplug the mic :)
<robertj> what script is it that gets exceuted on close of lid?
<bascule> all i can think is mute them in lasa-mixr (or whatever) but there must be another way ...
<randabis> that's a workaround...I need an actual solution...in windows you can select what source is recorded...I have not found a way to do this in linux
<randabis> I need the sounds to still play (multitracking full duplex)
<randabis> but I need them to not be recorded :/
<stuNNed> jdub: which gnome based cd player do you recommend for ubuntu?  gnomebaker?
<robertj> well, err, brb hopefully
<robertj> ahh, whee
<robertj> dist-upgrade fixed it, even without a reboot
<robertj> that was nice
<robertj> I really in no way expected that to work
<robertj> so, umm, whee
<randabis> I love audacity, but this is a real hinderance to recording
<salti> Hi all! I keep getting the error that the "hald" service is required but not running...how do I enable "hald"? Thanks!
<robertj> wowzers
<jesuel> mmmm ben and jerry's chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream
<jesuel> nummy
<Pluk> rub it in!
<salti> yummy
<robertj> I now have a Linux laptop where everything but the modem works
<robertj> Internal wifi + suspend, whee
<robertj> I could care less about the modem thoughj
<jdub> stuNNed: player? the normal cd player.
<khaled> robertj: wifi works? which brand ?
<robertj> it's an airport card
<robertj> lsmod shows thats orinico
<khaled> robertj: i got an inexq card.. can not find a driver for it.
<stuNNed> jdub: sorry meant burner app
<jdub> stuNNed: nautilus
* cryer likes ice cream, cookies and so forth
<salti> :(
* tha_gamemaster is looking for a live ubuntu ppc cd
<plagerism> Anyone know how to setup cups in gnome, or any special steps I need to do??
<mpq> I forgot how to enable an installed wireless driver
* farruinn points tha_gamemaster to the topic
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> I think I may have found a way
<randabis> amixer can do it I think
* tha_gamemaster looks at the topic and is still no greater off, so looks back at farruinn
<farruinn> http:cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4 ;)
<plagerism> I didnt mean gnome, I meant Ubuntu, by default the cups web interface is deactivated, and I dont know how to activate it
<calamari> hi
<farruinn> plagerism: that doesn't sound right...
<calamari> anyone know how to make gnome-keyboard-layout settings permanent?
<plagerism> farruin:  the cups web interface doesnt seem to be responding
* tha_gamemaster is both surprised and relieved, and thanks farruinn happily
<plagerism> What port is the cups web interface on? 631 right??
<Pluk> plagerism, adduser cupsys shadow
<trans_err> so they changed how columns work in OOorg 1.1.3-- any idea how to force OOorg to wrap each page into 2 columns and not the whole doc?
<hybrid-> how do i get ightly builds?/
<Pluk> that way you can login on the cups website
<hybrid-> how do i get nightly builds?/
<plagerism> Pluk, its not that I can login, its not responding
<Pluk> you get the login screen back?
<Pluk> or you dont get any website at all?
<plagerism> Pluk, no, no login screen at all
<mpq> I forgot how to use modprobe
<Pluk> you sure cupsys is installed?
<Pluk> and running?
<plagerism> cupsys    6408     1  0 20:22 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd -F
<farruinn> could a firewall interfere with that?
<tha_gamemaster> mpq what about modprobe ?
<plagerism> yes a firewall could interfere with that, however I have no firewall rules up
<mpq> I forgot how to enable an installed wireless driver
<plagerism> you know what it was, I have never seen this before, but my loopback device wasnt setup properly
<tha_gamemaster> modprobe -l | grep -i nameofwirelessdriver
<Pluk> it is listening on 127.0.0.1
<tha_gamemaster> if it's pcmcia grep that
<tha_gamemaster> or you can grep for net, for all net adapters
<tha_gamemaster> and then just modprobe drivername
<plagerism> Pluk, I fixed it
<Pluk> yup
<Pluk> good
<tha_gamemaster> as root/sudo
<plagerism> Now its just a matter of straightening out my networking issues
<TongMaster> Anyone here up on the current status of latest Powerbook hardware support in Warty/Hoary?
<TongMaster> IIRC there's no 3D support or Airport support. Is that the extent of the problems?
<plagerism> I should just define my network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces right??
<hybrid-> how do i get nightly builds???????
<plagerism> and then those should be brought up wint /etc/init.d/networking right??
<mpq> I don't think it worked
<bascule> hybrid-: of what?
<hybrid-> hoary
<tha_gamemaster> mpq no news is good news, if it didn't say anything it did
<bascule> no idea
<hybrid-> ok
<Pluk> plagerism, indeed
<mpq> but the wireless card is still off
<farruinn> hybrid-: cdimage.ubuntu.com maybe?
<hybrid-> ok
<mpq> how do I mount a windows partition?
<salti> ALL the processes in my system monitor say that they are "sleeping". How do I activate them, at least the ones I'm using or need to use? Thanks
<tha_gamemaster> mpq is it set up in fstab?
<mpq> I don't know
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey guys, theres something wrong wit this: im using hoary - completly upgraded as of today  --- i can login to my ftp acc on a hosting server im working for through the command line and through gftp but i cant do it through nautlius which is my preferred method, it just shows me no files after i enter usename/password - how can i check output?
<mpq> I don't think so
<tha_gamemaster> mpq wel if windows is on hda1 then its just mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows, something like that
<lavigj> hey guys, any suggestions on where to find libsdl1.2debian that is a higher package number than 1.2.7? ffmpeg needs it...
<mpq> it says I don't have permission
<tha_gamemaster> mpq as far as your wireless is concerend, did you install the wireless-tools? can you do iwconfig
<templario> ubuntu-es please
<tha_gamemaster> mpq type the same thing but put sudo in front
<farruinn> templario: /j #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu2u> hey guys
<Pluk> hi
<ubuntu2u> what is the command for downloading wine?
<ubuntu2u> in terminal
<Pluk> apt-get install wine
<bosewicht> anyone have a working httpd.conf using users dir?
<ubuntu2u> ty
<calamari> is there a way to run a command after gnome has loaded but before the login screen?
<bosewicht> i have yet to get mine working
<calamari> I should say automatically run a command
<mpq> it says I don't have permission to access windows
<farruinn> calamari: taht doesn't make sense, gnome doesn't load until after you login...
<farruinn> calamari: unless you mean gdm by gnome
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey guys, theres something wrong wit this: im using hoary - completly upgraded as of today  --- i can login to my ftp acc on a hosting server im working for through the command line and through gftp but i cant do it through nautlius which is my preferred method, it just shows me no files after i enter usename/password - how can i check output? is there anything i have to do to setup ftp to get it workin
<tha_gamemaster> mpq someone can help you, its a very easy thing to do, bbl, food
<tux_> man, what an essay
<DeepSpaceAnt> lol
<calamari> farruinn: oic.. well I want to run "xmodmap /home/calamari/.gkb_default.xmm" so that my custom keyboard settings take place
<mpq> The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows".
<ubuntu2u> how do i use telnet in ubuntu. do i just go to terminal and write sudo telnet?
<jdub> no
<jdub> just run telnet
<jdub> why would you want to run telnet as root?
<calamari> farruinn: I figure there is a default file somewhere that I could just change and be done with it.. but nobody knows much about keyboards in linux :)
<ubuntu2u> i dunno
<jdub> don't run things with sudo unless there's a *really* *really* good reason to
<farruinn> calamari: I think that's more of a general X configuration thing
<calamari> farruinn: oic
<farruinn> calamari: probably belongs in some xinitrc or something or other, but I have no clue :/
<farruinn> (wow, that was really unhelpful... sorry)
<lavigj> anyone have ffmpeg working under ubuntu?
<calamari> farruinn: no prob.. is there a good x channel on freenode?
<GammaRay> calamari: after gnome is loaded but before the login screen? huh?
<DeepSpaceAnt> lavigj, im using mplayer, it works right - gstreamer / xine dont
<calamari> GammaRay: you're lagged ;)
<GammaRay> calamari: rather.. I didn't read carefully enough
<buckminst> ok.. this is rather strange.. i'm trying to install ubuntu from the latest hoary CD image... and about 53% of the way through installing base ubuntu my laptop will shut itself off for no apparent reason.
<lavigj> DeepSpaceAnt: that's fine, what about ffmpeg? I am looking for the encoding abilities... not the playback
<GammaRay> calamari: try /etc/X11/Xsession maybe
<calamari> GammaRay: ok :)
<DeepSpaceAnt> lavigj, ah, no clue
<DeepSpaceAnt> anyone know how to get debug from nautilus? i cant use ftp within nautilus
<lavigj> DeepSpaceAnt: do you know where I can get a newer version of libsdl1.2debian?
<GammaRay> calamari: that's global. IS there any reason you can't have gnome-session load it?
<DeepSpaceAnt> lavigj, no clue :(
<calamari> GammaRay: nope, except that I've never heard of it :)
* lavigj sighs
<ubuntu2u> ummm...
<ubuntu2u> when i telnet something what is the hostname?
<ubuntu2u> is that the ip adress or what?'
<GammaRay> calamari: check out gnome-session-properties
<lavigj> ubuntu2u: the ip address or something that will resolve to it. for example, www.google.com
<GammaRay> it's in the menu somewhere also
<lavigj> ubuntu2u: even though I am pretty sure they wouldn't let you know telnet in
<lavigj> can anyone suggest a way to get an updated version of libsdl1.2debian without moving to hoary?
<lavigj> or something unstable
<calamari> GammaRay: thanks
<farruinn> lavigj: what I do in cases like that is add a deb-src line for hoary in sources.list and apt-get source -b [package from hoary] 
<|QuaD|> khaled: you still around?
<khaled> |QuaD|: yes
<mpq> how do I upgrade from warty to hoary?
<lavigj> farruinn: um... ok... I will look into that then. Will I have to compile it manually if I do that?
<farruinn> lavigj: no, that's what apt-get source -b does
<lavigj> farruinn: ok
<farruinn> lavigj: check out the apt howto from www.debian.org/doc
<ubuntu2u> mpq, by reading the ubuntu guid i think you just type sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<ubuntu2u> or hell i'll just give you a link
<bascule> ubuntu2u: telnet cyberspace.org
<lavigj> farruinn: ok, thanks.
<ubuntu2u> bascule. it won't work. it says invalid command when i type telnet something
<ubuntu2u> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<ubuntu2u> mpq there is the link
<mpq> ok
<bascule> ubuntu2u: telnet twenex.org <-- pdp-10 system you don't stand a chance of understanding it
<lavigj> farruinn: is that going to cause synaptics to want to upgrade numerous things, or does that not base it on deb-src sources?
<ubuntu2u> bascule, it says invalid command when i type telnet
<ramb0> i have just installed ubuntu hoary; any tips for here on out?
<farruinn> lavigj: nope, synaptic won't try to upgrade you to hoary
<lavigj> farruinn: thanks for the help
<ubuntu2u> can anyone help me? when i try to run telnet it says invalid command
<ramb0> apt-get install telnet?
<salti> what is telnet?
<ra> try apt-cache search telnet
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, don't use telnet search google for "ssh tutorial"
<bascule> ubuntu2u: what are you trying to do, bounce email, grab http direct?
<ra> ok, so try apt-get install ssh
<robertj> aha!
<robertj> one last problem with my laptop
<farruinn> ssh is already installed
<bascule> ubuntu2u: friendly word, if you can't work out how to install it, stay awy from it for a bit, you have all the entertainment you need on that ubuntu machine
<robertj> if I put my laptop to sleep, the only button which will wake it is the power button'
<shad0w1e> well I finally tried out fluxbox like everyone said i should....
<robertj> and that causes the machine to shut down ;)
<shad0w1e> and I think it should come built into every distro of linux
<bascule> learn how to use the shell, all telnet will do is get you another one, it *so* old that you'll get trouble all the time with it
<Pluk> robertj, you have fglrx installed?
<shad0w1e> nope
<shad0w1e> its installed, but no 3d
<GammaRay> fluxbox.. yawn
<plagerism> thats strange, gedit uses the gnome-print stuff which works with cups, why doesnt abiword use this gui as well??
<shad0w1e> well it sucks
<shad0w1e> but it should still come build into every distro
<lavigj> farruinn: shoot... I don't think that even has it
<ubuntu2u> bascule, i dunno i read some article about port surfing and it said to do this and it is legal... i dunno lol
<robertj> Pluk: what's that?
<Pluk> the ati 3d driver
<shad0w1e> like solaris comes with openwin
<GammaRay> shad0w1e: why is that?
<mpq> will I have to restart to upgrade to hoary?
<shad0w1e> because its like 100KB window system
<shad0w1e> with the basic: a window system
<GammaRay> shad0w1e: icewm would be a betetr choice
<bascule> port sufring with telnet i old news, it just raises alarms and gets you in trouble
<robertj> Pluk: this is an nvidia laptop
<farruinn> lavigj: that sucks :/
<robertj> err adapater
<GammaRay> shad0w1e: it's lighter than flux
<|QuaD|> once hula includes ical, it is going to be awesome
<shad0w1e> it's good to have when everything else is dead
<farruinn> shad0w1e: I concur, fluxbox rox
<Pluk> maybe nvidia;s 3d is bugging acpi too
<shad0w1e> fluxbox can't rock
<shad0w1e> its a window system
<shad0w1e> thats it
<bascule> although it is leagal, it is an unfriendly gesture, like walking about a night with a torch looking in windows
<lavigj> farruinn: yeah..... I think I need greater than 1.2.8 for ffmpeg
<marcin_ant> hi
<shad0w1e> It's good to have, but not to use
<robertj> Pluk: it works
<robertj> its just that pressing the power button signals it to shut down
<Pluk> cuz i had the same problem sleep and 3d didnt work at the same time
<marcin_ant> does ubuntu use ~/.bash_profile ?
<robertj> but my laptop wont wake the machine unless the power button is pressed
<farruinn> shad0w1e: whatever, I used to use it all the time
<Pluk> same here robertj
<GammaRay> and I actually kinda enjoy using icewm :-P
<stuNNed> jdub: i mean to burn mpg/ogg/flac to cd as cd tracks
<shad0w1e> I'm considdering changing distros to get my stupid fglrx working, unless someone's got some newer tips....
<mre> Having a problem with CUPS.  Anyone knowledgable about security issues?
<Pluk> only diff is that ia have an ati card
<LinuxJones> marcin_ant, yes
<marcin_ant> I switched from fedora but I would like to delete this file from ~/
<lavigj> farruinn: actually... what the heck. it is saying that it needs Depends: libsdl1.2debian (>1.2.7+1.2.8) but 1.2.7-7 is to be installed, but the only thing like that is cvs...
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones:
<mre> CUPS, anyone?
<shad0w1e> can you stick a menu onto flux ??
<Pluk> and now using the non 3d driver from x.org, now it works like a charm
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: but I cannot see these variables in "export"
<Pluk> dont play games at all anyway
<GammaRay> shad0w1e: it got one.. click on the background
<farruinn> shad0w1e: in hoary, menu-xdg or something like that
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: so I'm not sure if it is safe to remove this file
<lavigj> farruinn: maybe this will do it - I think I found a less cutting edge one available
<LinuxJones> marcin_ant, what are you trying to do ?
<mre> Trying to get past the default CUPS installation security.
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, i want to use telnet for port surfing cuz i read an atricle on it. how do i get net send to work?
<mre> Anyone know what user to use?
<Pluk> mre, adduser cupsys shadow
<stuNNed>  /win 10
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: hmm I just have for example JAVA_HOME in this file
<lavigj> farruinn: bingo
<stuNNed> oops
<mre> cupsys already exists
<lavigj> farruinn: thanks for the helpt though
<farruinn> lavigj: no problem, glad you found a solution =)
<lavigj> farruinn: me too :)
<Pluk> you want to login to localhost:631 right?
<shad0w1e> I meant a menu that I can add shortcuts onto, heh heh
<mre> yes
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: but I don't have JAVA_HOME in export's output
<GammaRay> shad0w1e: edit the file :-P
<Pluk> then you have to add cupsys to the shadow group
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: and this is why I wonder if ubuntu uses file
<farruinn> shad0w1e: go read the fluxbos website or something
<shad0w1e> andalso get rid of that stupid thing on top of all the windows. i hate that thing
<Pluk> that way cupsys can check the password and allows login
<mpq> will I have to restart the computer once I'm done downloading the hoary upgrade?
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, don't use telnet use ssh, search gogle for it there are thousands of how-to's for Linux + ssh
<shad0w1e> hmm prob a good idea
<mre> let me see if there's a group 'shadow'
<LinuxJones> marcin_ant, have you checked www.ubuntuguide.org ??
<shad0w1e> man fluxbox looks rad cool from the site, but crap on my own computer
<shad0w1e> guess i gotta pimp it up....
<mre> Yes, there's a group shadow, but that doesn't help.
<Pluk> why doesnt it?
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: yes, but why?
<Pluk> did you already add cupsys to the shadow group?
<mre> Beats me.  I just want a printer to work.
<marcin_ant> LinuxJones: JAVA_HOME?
<stuNNed> shad0w1e: lol
<robertj> Pluk: Bug # 6625
<Pluk> after that you need to restart cupsys through /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ubuntu2u> linuxjones, is ssh already downloaded and i just need to install it using terminal or do i have to download it?
<buckminst> Ok. Can anyone lend me some advice? During the ubuntu base installation, every time the installer hits a certain point, my laptop just shuts off. no warning, no apparant reason. I'm using an array 4 hoary CD image from the URL in the topic. Any clues?
<ramb0> why does ubuntue never prompt me for a root password on install?
<MacPlusG3> ramb0: RTFM
<mre> user cupsys is now in groups dialout, lp and shadow.  Authrorization still fails.
<trans_err> ramb0: because there is none
<stuNNed> ramb0: cuz root account is disabled by default, it uses sudo instead, if you want a root account afaik after you log in you sudo passwd
<trans_err> MacPlusG3: be kind
<Amaranth> ramb0: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Amaranth> we really need a bot
<billytwowilly> ever since I upgraded the kernel a couple days ago my laptop has started spinning down the hard drives while plugged in leading to irritating freeze times while it spins up again. How do I fix this?
<khaled> yes
<LinuxJones> ubuntu2u, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<khaled> specially for that question
<Amaranth> so i could do `root or something and have the bot spit that out
<mre> I haven't restarted yet.  I will.
<Pluk> after that you need to restart cupsys through /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<MacPlusG3> trans_err: when things are in the FAQ... and *easily* findable in the FAQ
<ramb0> stunned: that is clever, why is that?
<Amaranth> that and ndiswrapper
<shad0w1e> okay I'm gonna go give fluxbox a second shot before opening my mouth
<shad0w1e> I'm gonna make it look like the pics on the website
<trans_err> MacPlusG3: we may have inhereted a lot of debian, but no need to inheret the attitude
<khaled> Amaranth: you have the link to ndiswrapper ?
<stuNNed> ramb0: because it's basically a bad idea to use the root account directly, it's too dangerous.
<ramb0> o
<shad0w1e> u know i got ndiswrapper working without any trouble at all
<ramb0> ok
<ramb0> thanks
<shad0w1e> and im a "newbie"
<mre> OK, that made it work.  Thanks!
<Pluk> mre, your welcome :)
<shad0w1e> when they come out with a winmodem wrapper
<shad0w1e> let me know
<MacPlusG3> trans_err: F can be Fine.
<stuNNed> ramb0: use sudo it will prompt you for your user password or you can create a root account if you wish, but it's not ubuntu policy, at least current, afaik
<Amaranth> khaled: Yeah, but I have to google that one. :P
<shad0w1e> i created an ubuntu root acount
<shad0w1e> just type in
<Amaranth> khaled: It's the first result for "ndiswrapper ubuntu" in google.
<shad0w1e> sudo passwd root
<shad0w1e> then su to switch into root
<stuNNed> think just sudo passwd will do it no?
<trans_err> sudo passwd works as well, but there is no need
<trans_err> just sudo -s
<shad0w1e> its annoying to have to keep typing in sudo at every damn command
<shad0w1e> thats what i found
<khaled> Amaranth: thanks
<trans_err> shad0w1e: sudo -s opens a sudo session
<stuNNed> sudo -s can be dangerous as it can change permissions of stuff created in ~/home
<stuNNed> imho
<shad0w1e> aight later fellas , im gonna go work on my fluxbox
<farruinn> stuNNed: only if you screw around in ~ ...
<shad0w1e> pimp it up
<shad0w1e> heh
<shad0w1e> its really fast
<shad0w1e> cya
<stuNNed> if files get created using sudo -s they are created as root, no?
<farruinn> right
<trans_err> stuNNed: yes
<ubuntu2u> sometimes i huff butane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_______________________________________________
<ubuntu2u> am i cool or what?
<BiteMeBill> or what
<ubuntu2u> damn!
<ubuntu2u> nah staaa ever sick
<marcin_ant> hmm I see there are sudo questions
<ubuntu2u> i don't huff butane
<marcin_ant> so I got another onr
<marcin_ant> one
<ubuntu2u> i sniff gas!
<farruinn> ubuntu2u: please, that's very inappropriate for this channel
<marcin_ant> how to ssh as root on localhost on ubuntu without root account?
<lavigj> farruinn: "/ignore" :D
<billytwowilly> what is SHA-1 used for?
<Pluk> marcin_ant, never ssh as root
<Pluk> just ssh as user the su there
<marcin_ant> Pluk: on _localhost_
<stuNNed> farruinn: so i take it the reason k3b-setup can be dangerous when run with sudo is what it creates in home?
<Pluk> ah soz
<marcin_ant> Pluk: I want to use "tramp" package in emacs
<farruinn> stuNNed: oh, well for gui apps it's usually better to use gksudo or kdesudo (or whatever the kde equivalent is)
<trans_err> stuNNed: you have to run k3bsetup2 as root
<marcin_ant> Pluk: and open files owned by root with C-x C-f /root@localhost:/etc/fstab (for example)
<marcin_ant> Pluk: is this possible when there is no root account?
<farruinn> sudo emacs ?
<Pluk> hmm dunno
<Pluk> 1st thing i always do is enable root account :P
<marcin_ant> farruinn: I don't want to fire another instance of emacs
<marcin_ant> farruinn: I just want to open single file - as root
<farruinn> hm, dunno then.  maybe ask in #emacs?
<marcin_ant> farruinn: heh and you propably know their answer
<marcin_ant> farruinn: "don't use rootless distro" :)
<farruinn> hm, I see
<farruinn> you could request a solution on the ubuntu devel mailing list I suppose
<jesuel> no root account?
<jesuel> what distro is this?
<jesuel> :)
<|QuaD|> jesuel: :)
<jesuel> there is always a superuser account of some sort
* jesuel shrugs
<|QuaD|> jesuel: you can enable root
<jesuel> i know that :)
<jesuel> thats the first thing i did when i installed ubuntu
<regeya> and unlike os x, you won't void your warranty
<farruinn> root isn't disabled, there just ins't a password
<marcin_ant> jesuel: but there is no way to ssh to this account on ubuntu
<jesuel> marcin_ant, do you have a user account on the system?
<marcin_ant> jesuel: user? soure
<marcin_ant> s/soure/sure
<GammaRay> well root is overrated.. have never missed using it
<ubuntu2u> farriunn, hey umm i installed an ssh server how the heck do i use it? i want to be able to telnet to other computation devications
<jesuel> so just ssh to the user account and then sudo emacs wheverfile
<marcin_ant> jesuel: I don't want to do this
<mre> ssh requires a username as well as a host
<jesuel> you could enable root to ssh in
<jesuel> but i wouldnt do that ;p
<farruinn> ubuntu2u: go read some documentation, you don't need a server on your machine to access other computers
<mre> e.g., bohunk@xyz.com
<marcin_ant> jesuel: because I have my own configuration for emacs as user in  ~/.emacs
<|QuaD|> so have you guys seen hula?
<mre> that is ssh bohunk@xyz.com
<regeya> ?
<|QuaD|> ?
<regeya> what's hula
<marcin_ant> jesuel: and another thing is that when I'll forget that this emacs session is sudo session
<ubuntu2u> farriunn shut the hell up! *proceeds to jump off building in monkey suit with cape on* you will never stop me! BTW do i need to have ssh installed on another computer i want to remotely log onto?
<|QuaD|> new novell open source project
<|QuaD|> was /.'ed earlier
* regeya falls asleep
<marcin_ant> jesuel: then I'll change files in my ~/ with root priviledges
<jesuel> hrm
<mre> more than just installed.  sshd needs to be running on the remote computer
* jesuel shrugs again
<marcin_ant> jesuel: do you have emacs?
<jesuel> have, yes...
<jesuel> i dont like it
<jesuel> or use it
<jesuel> im a vi person
<marcin_ant> jesuel: and you don't have root password?
<jesuel> i do have a root password
<regeya> indeed, sshd must be running
<marcin_ant> jesuel: heh then there is no point trying
<marcin_ant> jesuel: hmmm then...... how to remove user password?
* regeya waves his 'gksudo emacs' around for all to see
<marcin_ant> regeya: don't run sudo emacs
* regeya blows a raspberry
<marcin_ant> regeya: just run emacs
<marcin_ant> regeya: as user
<trans_err> marcin_ant: no-- let him have fun for a bite
<regeya> marcin_ant: um, someone was lamenting not being able to open a file in emacs as root...?
<trans_err> s/bite/bit
<marcin_ant> regeya: and then try to edit file like for example /etc/fstab
<regeya> well
<regeya> whee
<marcin_ant> regeya: you can do this as root
<marcin_ant> regeya: with "tramp"
<marcin_ant> regeya: just open file with
<mpq> the hoary installer stopped
<mpq> does that mean it's done?
<marcin_ant> regeya: ctrl+x ctrl+f
<jesuel> i actually HATE emacs, lol :)
<regeya> marcin_ant: so, what's your gripe again?
<marcin_ant> regeya: and then /root@localhost:/etc/fstab
<regeya> oh heh
<marcin_ant> regeya: I don't wan to run two instances of emacs and remember which is "user" instance and which is "root" instance
<regeya> I've got tramp set to use ftp by default :-}
<regeya> marcin_ant: sudo passwd root
<marcin_ant> regeya: then /ssh:root@localhost:/etc/fstab
<farruinn> marcin_ant: use screen -S root sudo emacs
<trans_err> have you kids tried amarok yet?
<regeya> and quityerbellyachinalready
<tux_> trans_err, it kinda sucks
<trans_err> tux_: ?!
<tux_> xmms seems to be better
<tux_> IMHO
<trans_err> tux_: how so? just curious
<tux_> amarok that is
<marcin_ant> regeya: heh so - there is no way to use tramp in emacs on "default rootless ubuntu" right?
<tux_> has some coolness, but crashes often
<trans_err> tux_: they just released a 1.2 final
<regeya> I found that blogmax bitched on the os x box at work always used sftp, and I use the same .emacs there and here
<regeya> marcin_ant: you're biting the head off the wrong person.
<trans_err> tux_: just built it-- no normal crashes yet
<shad0w1e> hey does anyone want to give me a crash course on flux?
<mpq> what the hell just happened?
<trans_err> shad0w1e: right click
<regeya> marcin_ant: I guess you failed to notice the lack of 'Ubuntu Developer' nametag on my shirt
<tux_> trans_err, maybe that was the problem
<shad0w1e> I'm not that bad
<jesuel> lol regeya
<shad0w1e> i got X-chat open
<mpq> I just upgraded to hoary... I think... and everything on the toolbars is gone
<tux_> ah, nice
<trans_err> tux_: i just rolled up a deb if you want to try her out
<tux_> ok
<mpq> it said the "trash applet" crashed and now there's nothing else on the toolbar
<shad0w1e> but I got a theme : how to install?
<tux_> i will build it
<marcin_ant> regeya: sorry I just wanted to know if I really need root password to use tramp - nothing more
<trans_err> tux_: make sure to grab the xinerama-devs -- for some reason it fails the build if you dont have them
<regeya> marcin_ant: I wish I knew what the logic of not setting a root password is, but I don't.  So, my suggestion would be to set a root password, run emacs sudo, or run off and investigate how to get tramp to do what you want to do because not only do I not know, I don't need to know how to do what you want to do.
<mpq> you have to be kidding me
<mpq> this is running worse than windows now
<Amaranth> regeya: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Amaranth> Man, I really need to make a bot do that...
<tux_> mpq, living on the edge has it's risks
<Pluk> LOL
<tux_> =)
<regeya> Amaranth, I'll file that link under 'stuff I'll read after I'm dead'
<mpq> what is that supposed to mean?
<trans_err> mpq: make sure you got everything properly and restart X
<Pluk> ehehehe
<shad0w1e> ok how do I add a menu onto fluxbox - where I pop shortcuts onto?
<tux_> mpq, time to do a downgrade back to warty
<tux_> eh
<Amaranth> regeya: You didn't know why they disable root, that tells you.
<trans_err> shad0w1e: terminal and your fav text editor is your friend
<shad0w1e> I got that...
<mpq> this is idiotic
<Pluk> shad0w1e, your prolly ask that in #fluxbox
<regeya> ...
<tux_> mpq, i did that once too
<shad0w1e> ohh
<mpq> the trash applet is crashing repeatedly
<shad0w1e> why didnt i think of that
<tux_> was a pain
* regeya stands at the brink
<shad0w1e> thanks then
<Pluk> :)
<bascule> shad0w1e: ALL TEXT FILES ~/.FLUXBOX , i RECOMMEND READING THE DOCS AT FLUXBOX.ORG
<mpq> and there's nothing on the toolbar now
<tux_> so i started again with warty cd
<Amaranth> regeya: If you're going to ignore it don't give advice about it, please.
<regeya> !
<trans_err> mpq: did you try restarting X?
<tux_> mpq, try using the console
<mpq> what do you mean x?
<tux_> Ctrl+Alt+Bkspace
<regeya> Amaranth: could you PLEASE direct that at the person who was needing to resolve an emacs issue? :-)
<bascule> oops, I'll watch next time and not roll cigarrettes while typing, sorry :(
<tux_> or Ctrl+Alt:F1
<tux_> lol
<tux_> he did it
<trans_err> mpq: you should know what X is before you install hoary
<trans_err> hahaha
<tux_> gotta love them noobs
* regeya says 'yep, I flipped'
<Amaranth> regeya: "I wish I knew what the logic of not setting a root password is, but I don't.  So, my suggestion would be to set a root password,"
<trans_err> tux_: why did you ever think upgrading to hoary would be a good idea?
<regeya> Amaranth, please leave me alone!
* billytwowilly has been using linux for 6 years and considers himself a noob
<trans_err> tux_: did he*
<tux_> trans_err, I wanted to try
<tux_> hehe
<Pluk> Amaranth, did you follow the whole conversation?
<tux_> trans_err, love to live on the edge
<trans_err> tux_: oh i run it as well
<shad0w1e> u know, firefox starts up instantly on fluxbox -- it is a sight to be seen!
<Amaranth> Pluk: I tried, I lag.
<tux_> evidently mpq does too
<regeya> also, Amaranth, I'm /ignoring you for now, so I'm going to direct the person I was talking to toward the link you provided THANKS AGAIN
<tux_> shad0w1e, yes
<Amaranth> Keeps jumping along on me.
<trans_err> shad0w1e: okay now connect to a samba share and add it to your desktop :D
<tux_> i use flux here on my damnsmall lcd pictureframes
<tux_> very fast
<regeya> marcin_ant: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mpq> this is ridiculous
<tux_> mpq, well that worked
<mpq> no it didn't
<tux_> mpq, have you rebooted
<tux_> >
<mpq> now gnome isn't even open
<trans_err> mpq: you didnt fully install hoary
<|junit|> Can anyone tell me how to completely remove firefox?
<mpq> I followed the directions
<mpq> why didn't it work?
<tux_> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Pluk> |junit|, apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox
<mpq> I did that
<trans_err> mpq: |junit| dpkg -P mozilla-firefox
<trans_err> tux_: don't do that
<tux_> mpq, some package missing
<trans_err> ugh
<tux_> ok
<trans_err> dist-upgrade is horrid
<mpq> I can't open the console now
<Xenguy> |junit|: sudo apt-get --purge remove <packagename> should work
<trans_err> pull things down as you need
<Pluk> trans_err, explain?
<mpq> I'm going to be pissed if I have to reinstall
<tux_> mpq, try Ctrl+Alt+F2
<trans_err> mpq: dont freak out-- you're missing some packages
<marcin_ant> regeya: I know this page
<tux_> mpq, yes
<marcin_ant> regeya: but thanks anyway
<trans_err> Pluk: dist-upgrade will pull down new packages, which has the potential to break stuff-- and a lot-- all at once
<tux_> and Ctrl+Alt+F7 to come back to X
<tux_> lol
<tux_> didga do it?
<tux_> hehe
<|QuaD|> back to installing kubuntu on qemu :)
<Pluk> trans_err, maybe with hoary
<|junit|> I get this error on Firefox, and even reinstalling doesn't help =/
<trans_err> Pluk: ?
<Pluk> but then again its beta
<mebaran151> hey
<trans_err> |junit|: what error?
<regeya> marcin_ant: seriously, if I were you, it sounds like you have a need for a root password, so I'd go ahead and set a password if I were you.  I even set root passwords on OS X machines, despite the near complete lack of needing to do so (notice I said 'near complete lack', emphasis on 'near' ;-)
<|junit|> Error launching browser window: no XBL binding for browser
<mebaran151> I have a nvidia modules problems
<mebaran151> problem
<mebaran151> sorry
<trans_err> mebaran151: have you read the binary driver howto?
<mebaran151> nvidia modules wont modprobe because it is the Invaild Format
<mebaran151> yes
<mebaran151> it installs
<mebaran151> so I did a modprobe -f
<mebaran151> and it works
<trans_err> ugh
<mebaran151> they load correctly and I can restart x
<bascule> |junit|: http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/releases/fix-extensions.html
<|junit|> Saw that
<|junit|> I don't have a ~/.phoenix/ dir
<bascule> not work, try ~/.firefox instead of ~/.phoenix?
<trans_err> |junit|: because it hasn't been there for a while
<mebaran151> how can i pass
<trans_err> |junit|: try ~/.mozilla
<marcin_ant> regeya: I agree
<|junit|> sweet
<|junit|> thanks for the help
<marcin_ant> regeya: I could use sudo emacs but is so uncomfortable....
<mpq> this is infuriating
<regeya> marcin_ant: *nod*
<mpq> nothing is working now
<marcin_ant> regeya: and now I got root password and I'm happy ;)
<tux_> mpq, can you do the switch to another console... like i said?
* duckdown afk
<regeya> heh
<regeya> w00t
<tux_> mpq, try Ctrl+Alt+F2
<mpq> I did that
<tux_> ok
<trans_err> mpq: i'm running hoary-- it does work-- nothing i can see is broken-- try an apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<mpq> I couldn't do anything in it
<mpq> I had to reboot
<tux_> but tabbing between consoles  you should be able to find one that allows you to
<marcin_ant> regeya: heh I need to find out what this *nod* and w00t means ;>
<mpq> but I don't know what I'm supposed to do in the console
<tux_> do sudo apt-get upgrade / update
<bassinboy> LOL@ funny ebay auctions http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5558812835&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
<tux_> mpq, type that command using "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tux_> in the other console
<tux_> cli is not that bad
<marcin_ant> regeya: ok - now I'm geek - I know what w00t means :)
<tux_> lol
<tux_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=w00t&btnG=Google+Searchhttp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=w00t&btnG=Google+Search
<tux_> oops
* tux_ doubleclicked ...sry
<tux_> rumor has it the SHA-1 has been cracked
<tux_> for real
<|junit|> Hey, I have a question about Hoary, is it stable and what is the biggest difference?
<trans_err> |junit|: it is for me-- differences include gnome changes (most noticable)
<trans_err> |junit|: oh and xorg
<crimsun_> tux_: that's a really tall stretch. Even with the collisions that are forceable in MD5 and SHA1, they were a _long_ way from being "cracked."
<tux_> yea, but reputable source from slackware group just told me about it
<crimsun_> (not that it's not possible, because anything's possible, ...)
<|junit|> Does apt-get have all the packages Warty does?
<tux_> lol
<tux_> apt-get has moe
<|junit|> what
<tux_> depends on what u want
<tux_> something like 20K in debian sources
<|junit|> im gonna download it =D
<tux_> lol
<crimsun_> tux_: ah, from Bruce Shneier's web site?
<crimsun_> Schneier^
<tux_> yea, that was what Alan said
<crimsun_> yeah, I'm reading about it now.
<tux_> Alan is rewriting the manual for slack
<crimsun_> if this is verified (it looks like it will be), this is gonna stomp something major :(
<tux_> yes
<tux_> scary
<dud> what are ya talking about...?
<tux_> SHA-1 craked
<crimsun_> dud: http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/02/sha1_broken.html
<tux_> cracked
<tux_> thks crimsun
<crimsun_> collision attack
<tux_> lol
<ewhitten> evenin' all.
<ewhitten> or well, whenever it is there.
<tux_> welcome
<tux_> or greetings suffice
<regeya> xargs: invalid option -- I  <- (!)
<dud> damn...
* regeya cries
<ewhitten> random question:  anyone tried to get on a cingular wifi hotspot with ubuntu?
<crimsun_> regeya: what command are you feeding it?
<ImagistTD> Hello
<tux_> ewhitten, it should work unless they have some bogus login process
<regeya> oh hooray
<regeya> --replace={} works
<ewhitten> tux_:  yeah, I spent almost an hour in philly international airport yesterday morning trying to get on.
<ImagistTD> I'm having problems with an install
<ewhitten> I could associate, see the AP feeding me a WEP key, but... no DHCP servers answering.
<ImagistTD> I'm new to linux
<regeya> crimsun_ if you must know, and I just got it to work, I was trying to do (for various reasons) ls *.gz | sed s/.gz//g | xargs -I {} mv {}.gz {}
<ImagistTD> can anybody help?
<regeya> but I did it, it worked beautifully as xargs --replace={} mv {}.gz {}
<ewhitten> ImagistTD:  don't ask to ask questions, just go for it. :)
<alien_in_rm_301> once i have a program installed through synapse how do i get it's icon in the applications menu?
* ewhitten won't bite.  I'm not speaking for the rest of these guys though.
<regeya> meh.  I thought os x also used gnu xargs...h.
<regeya> hm.
<crimsun_> regeya: ah, I would have used a for loop with sed, too
* regeya ssh's into the work box
<ImagistTD> I'm running a Dell Inspiron 1100 and I can't get past  Retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386-di
<ImagistTD> I tried the noapic workaround
<calamari> re's
<heydude> hey i need some help - i want to dual boot a computer
<tux_> uhoh
<tux_> heydude, one drive or 2?
<alien_in_rm_301> anyone know how to get icons in the applications menu of apps that you just installed
<ImagistTD> is there any other workaround?
<regeya> soon as I finish rsync'ing my blogmax folder to my work box, that is. ;-)
<calamari> I think I've been able to trace the default keyboard mapping to the file xmodmap.us-101  I tried doing a text search for that, but the Find tool seems to keep locking up on me.  Is it bad to search from / ?
<calamari> I'm trying to figure out which file loads the xmodmap.us-101 file
<heydude> i just have 1 drive
<heydude> its for an old comp
<heydude> i finally got it networked, and want to try out linux since it should run much smoother
<ImagistTD> my install hangs at  "Retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386-di"
<ImagistTD> that's common for dell laptops
<SiRrUs> good evening boys
<ImagistTD> but I can't get any of the workarounds to work
<CarlK> what do I apt-get to update all?
<CarlK> upgrade
<tux_> ImagistTD, what chipset for the NIC?
<CarlK> got it
<alien_in_rm_301> ok nobody can help me
<alien_in_rm_301> i give up
<calamari> alien_in_rm_301: or you simply have no patience ;)
<crimsun_> alien_in_rm_301: how did you install those apps?
<ewhitten> alien_in_rm_301:  menu editing is currently not possible through the GUI
<ewhitten> you can always create the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications.
<regeya> crimsun_: sorry, I seem to be typing in irc client first, reading manpage later.  I'll try to stop that. :-}
<ewhitten> speaking of which, has anyone else in hoary had a Debian menu randomly appear under applications
<alien_in_rm_301> I installed them with synapse
<crimsun_> ewhitten: "randomly?" ;) So 'menu' and 'menu-xdg' were installed?
<Bandit> ewhitten a couple weeks ago
<calamari> ewhitten: you can go to applications:/// to set up menus
<ewhitten> okay, so by "randomly," I mean "when I wasn't paying attention"
<neom> Any of you guys have apache running on ubuntu?
<calamari> although it's a crapshoot as to whether the icons you choose will stick or if they'll go to a default setting
<ewhitten> calamari:  I thought that wasn't working in gnome 2.10 beta?
<alien_in_rm_301> sorry i dont have alot of time tonight, i dont mean to seem impatient
<crimsun_> neom: for a short while I did; used aptitude to install it
<crimsun_> ewhitten: it only works for warty
<calamari> ewhitten: sorry, maybe I came in late.. I'm referring to 2.8 :)
<neom> aptitude?
<ImagistTD> Tux_, I don't know which chipset offhand, but a quick search says that inspiron 1100s have the CMD64x chipset, so that's probably it
<ewhitten> that's what I thought.
<DeepSpaceAnt> guys after i did a ubuntu update and polysound was installed i cant play music in rhythmbox / totem / mplayer anymore
<dud> heydude, good to hear you want to try out linux... but the default ubuntu install doesnt really run too fast on old computers :)
<DeepSpaceAnt> any ideas
<DeepSpaceAnt> ?
<neom> I was just going to get it from synaptic.
<DeepSpaceAnt> noone knows wats wrong?
<calamari> heydude: I'm working on updating Grey Cat Linux to use some of the Ubuntu features.. going slow though.  Basically I have the 2.4.29 kernel going.  No X yet :P
<dud> does ubuntu have polyphonic sound drivers by default?
<ewhitten> DeepSpaceAnt:  I think the polypaudio isn't quite the drop-in replacement it needs to be right now.  I did the same thing today on two machines.. one worked perfectly, the other had the same problem as you.
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022670.html
<DeepSpaceAnt> ewhitten, so should i just install esound again?
<ewhitten> DeepSpaceAnt:  maybe you should read that link crimsun_ just posted first. :)
<|junit|> Ubuntu mirrors are so fast =D
<DeepSpaceAnt> ewhitten, :P yea
<dud> |junit|, thats the idea of mirrors yes hehe
<DeepSpaceAnt> ewhitten, k tw, all working
<ewhitten> cool
<ewhitten> thank crimsun_, not me. :-P
<mpq> okay, it's working now... finally...
<DeepSpaceAnt> ewhitten, those steps are clean or is that just a hack for now?
<tux_> mpq, good
<ewhitten> I have no idea.  I'm trying them now
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: we're investigating. For now, it's a workaround.
<mpq> it looks like I'm on hoary now
<mpq> I think
<DeepSpaceAnt> oh, you guys also know why when playing wmv's in totem the sound doesnt work? Its all choppy (i tried totem-gstreamer and the other totem-)
<crimsun_> mpq: COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l libc6|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<mpq> what is that?
<crimsun_> mpq: prints the package revision of libc6 installed.
<mpq> now all the windows are crammed into the left side
<mpq> how do I fix that?
<allnames> hi all
<crimsun_> mpq: that command tells me whether you've upgraded to hoary
<allnames> wat do i do if i want to upgrade an application in ubuntu using internet ..
<tux_> wow
<mpq> 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu8
<allnames> cab someone pls tell me...wat do i do if i want to upgrade an application in ubuntu using internet ..
<tux_> allnames, try synaptic
<tux_> in the console
<tux_> type "sudo synaptic"
<crimsun_> mpq: yep, that's hoary
<allnames> tux: in gentoo ... i did emerge -u app
<tux_> nice
<tux_> =)
<mpq> all the open program buttons in the bottom of the toolbar are crammed into the left side
<tux_> i know
<mpq> how do I fix that?
<allnames> tux: lol.. wat i mean is .. is it as easy as that in ubuntu?
<tux_> almost
<tux_> but no compiling ... for the most part
<tux_> allnames, look or the ubuntu wiki
<allnames> i like compiling : S...
<tux_> complete howto on there
<allnames> tux: can u pls give me the url
<crimsun_> mpq: adjust the properties of the bar
<tux_> er, i like using things.. not waiting
* tux_ looks
<tux_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<allnames> has any1 installed ubuntu on their laptop?
<mpq> crimsun_ and do what?
* ewhitten is looking at his now.
<tux_> allnames, yes
<|junit|> allnames: yes
<allnames> i would like ot know how good it is with touchpad and wireless
<ewhitten> and I'm playing world of warcraft in a window now too. ;)
<|junit|> both worked amazing for me
<snowblink> Does anyone know how to configure mutt/postfix to set the return path to the sender as opposed to the user?
<crimsun_> mpq: you can adjust the width
<ImagistTD> tux, talk to me man, you're my only hope!  (the chipset version is A06, just checked my drivers disk)
<allnames> tux && junit : can u pls tell me if u had problems using ur touchpad and wireless card
<crimsun_> mpq: sorry, I'm not in front of a hoary desktop atm, so I can't walk you through it.
<mpq> I don't see an option for width
<tux_> allnames, not me
<tux_> no issues with that at all
<tux_> using a Dell 7500 inspiron
<tux_> mpq, me neither
<ewhitten> Dell c840 latitude here
<ImagistTD> Dell 1100 here
<allnames> tux: oh ok ...what i wanted to know was.. does it .. detect wireless access points well.. adn if i need to break my head to enable it.. and touchpad
<tux_> need a Qemu img for Hoary
<tux_> D505 here
<ImagistTD> maybe we can get the whole inspiron series here
<ewhitten> tux_:  you have suspend-to-disk going?
<elmaya> inspiron8500 here
<tux_> ewhitten, on the inspiron.. yes
<elmaya> and it sucks
<tux_> this one only to ram
<DeepSpaceAnt> oh, you guys also know why when playing wmv's in totem the sound doesnt work? Its all choppy (i tried totem-gstreamer and the other totem-)
<tux_> D505 that is
<mpq> how do I resize the window buttons in hoary?
<|junit|> works good with centrino
<elmaya> use mplayer
<ewhitten> mpq: what window buttons?
<mpq> the buttons in the toolbar
<tux_> DeepSpaceAnt, did you optimize your HD with hdparm?
<ewhitten> with your running programs?
<mpq> yeah
<mpq> they're all crammed into the left side for some reason
<ewhitten> mpq:  see that little vertical bar all the way to the left of those icons?
<ewhitten> probably right after the little desktop button
<ewhitten> right click that, choose Preferences, then select the Size tab.
<mpq> it's always on minimum size for some reason
<ewhitten> mpq:  the sizing can get a little funky yes.  try upping your min. size to something like 512 pixels
<mpq> sounds like a bug
<DeepSpaceAnt> tux_, what would that have to do with that?
<DeepSpaceAnt> tux_, i dont get the same problems in mplayer
<mpq> maybe I should get used to using workspaces
<ewhitten> they are rather helpful.
<tux_> DeepSpaceAnt, you are setting the Hard Drive parameters such as using DMA
<tux_> google and look at the howto on Orielly
<|junit|> I am looking for a linux book, do you guys have any recommendations?
<DeepSpaceAnt> k
<Xirdneh> hi there, can someone help me, dmsg say this: ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<Xirdneh> ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:2286): loadndiswrapper failed (1536);check utils version mismatch... what utils is it talking about?
<Guest_386> junit, For a good linux command reference book, you might want to try o'reilly's LInux Pocketbook guide.
<DeepSpaceAnt> tux_, it looks more like a problem with software: this is the error in terminal: ffmpeg_audio_dec: error decompressing audio frame
<tux_> ah, yea
<tux_> did ya google for that error?
<|junit|> I'm kinda lookin for an actual book... but a quick guide would be good to have
<DeepSpaceAnt> tux_, yae, quite a bit::P
* tux_ and Google best friends, we are... ummm
<Guest_386> Yeah, I couldn't suggest a book, but that guide is invaluble.
<snowblink> |junit|: tldp.org
<ImagistTD> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu install on a Dell Inspiron 1100 with Pentium 4 and Chipset Version A06?  It hangs on "Retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386-di" and the usual "linux noacpi pci=noapic" workaround isn't working.
<Xenguy> |junit|: FWIW -> http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/
<crimsun_> ImagistTD: those kernel parameters are reversed
<crimsun_> ImagistTD: pci=noacpi noapic   <--
<ImagistTD> Thank you!  I'll be back, hopefully via Gaim in Ubuntu.
<|QuaD|> still installing ubuntu via qemu
<delltony> anyone ever heard of gaim-w that is suppose to add video and voice to gaim? if so where about might i find the deb package for this?
<|QuaD|> delltony: gaim-vv
<GregoryD> what file holds the information for iptables?
<|QuaD|> delltony: its EXTREMELY outdated iirc
<|junit|> this is a good channel =D
<|QuaD|> |junit|: thanks... i guess :)
<delltony> oh
<|junit|> ha
<delltony> then in that case nevermind
<|QuaD|> delltony: why?
<delltony> you said extremely outdated
<delltony> no need in having something outdated
<|QuaD|> delltony: once they are mature enough, tehy will be put in gaim
<|QuaD|> delltony: yeah
<delltony> i just wish there was a way cause there kinda is if you konkw the room name
<delltony> but my thought is a way to list the room names on that instant messenger thing
<delltony> some folks don't like chat personally i do but anyway
<delltony> oh and speaking of chat
<DeepSpaceAnt> anyone know why i get : ffmpeg_audio_dec: error decompressing audio frame
<DeepSpaceAnt>  when playing wmv's in xine (happens in gstreamer too) but doesnt happen in mplayer
<delltony> has anyone successfully gotten paltalk 7.0 to run on wine? if so how
<|junit|> What is a good CD Burning GUI?
<delltony> i have winetools running
<delltony> k3b
<tux_> lol
<|junit|> I use Gnome
<DeepSpaceAnt> graveman
<tux_> yea, k3b is the best
<DeepSpaceAnt> |junit|, graveman
<delltony> k3b rocks however how do you get it to auto su?
<SiRrUs> |junit| k3b works fine
<delltony> i have did that setup thing it ask but it always fails
<delltony> so i have to sudo k3b it
<|junit|> under gnome?
<DeepSpaceAnt> |junit|, gravemen uses gtk, workes perfectly with gnome
<DeepSpaceAnt> |junit|, its in the rep. just search under synaptic
<SiRrUs> delltony type gksudo k3b
<tux_> delltony, user group issue... check permissons on tmp folder and make user part of burning group
<delltony> ok thats a new one on me man gksudo ?
<tux_> works for me
<SiRrUs> delltony with hoary you dont need to worry about it
<delltony> not running hoary yet
<delltony> tried to get it up and running on 2 attempts both failed so ill just wait
<SiRrUs> :)
<GregoryD> what file holds the information for iptables?  I'm switching from windows and I need to use identd to or a fake ident to connect to some irc servers so I need to edit it
<ImagistTD> hi, I'm back
<ImagistTD> no luck
<delltony> i mean i could set here and pull my hairs out trying to get it working but i think it would be pointless considering its not released yet :)
<delltony> just my thought
<crimsun_> ImagistTD: did you try each option singly? "noapic" for instance.
<mebaran151> how do I make apt restore the init script for inetd
<mebaran151> I didnt touch
<mebaran151> it
<|junit|> im likin graveman =d
<|junit|> =D
<mebaran151> but it keeps complaining that it cant fix it
<DeepSpaceAnt> |junit|, :) have fun
<crimsun_> mebaran151: --reinstall install
<|junit|> im gonna go install hoary
<|junit|> later
<mebaran151> thanks
<ImagistTD> here's what I typed after boot: linux pci=noapci noapic.  I also tried pci=noapic noacpi in case I mistyped it
<ImagistTD> cromsun_, no
<ImagistTD> i'll try that
<crimsun_> ImagistTD: typo on pci=noaCPi
<mebaran151> I dont want to break a whole bunch of dependency
<mebaran151> but I would like to use xinetd
<delltony> SiRrUs: i did a man on gksudo trying to get an understanding of it what exactly does it do? is it a group sudo or something just curious to learn new commands thanks
<mebaran151> and remove inetd regular
<mebaran151> netkit-inetd
<crimsun_> brb
<ImagistTD> crimson, that's what I typed.  above it a typo
<GregoryD> gksudo = sudo for the window system
<ImagistTD> *is
<delltony> aww ok thanks
<ImagistTD> I'm going to go try every possible combination of noa with the letters c, p, and i after them that I can think of until something works
<ImagistTD> I;m very frustrated
<GregoryD> useful since some programs will install an icon with the command gksu <filename>... and since ubuntu doesn't have root by default, it won't let ya run em
<SiRrUs> delltony here you go The command is a frontend to sudo. Its primary purpose is to run graphical commands that need root without the need to run an X terminal emulator and using su or sudo directly
<delltony> ok
<delltony> so do you do it only once?
<delltony> and it sets it up?
<delltony> or do yo uhave to issue gksudo k3b each go round?
<SiRrUs> nope everytime it starts
<delltony> ok
<tim> looking for help setting up plone on warty, any luck?
<delltony> so basically in a way its a dummie sudo to fool the application so to speak
<SiRrUs> :)
<GregoryD> delltonY: make an icon and use gksudo k3b as the command
<delltony> sounds good to me and you said it automatically installs an icon for you?
<delltony> yeah i did that
<delltony> working fine actually
<delltony> and thanks for the help
<GregoryD> not for kde files, I don't believe
<GregoryD> you can add it to a menu, though
<SiRrUs> delltony any time
* SiRrUs yawns almost time for bed
<delltony> tell me i hear alot about hoary not working with backports and all tht good stuff, well i have used backports and my question is this. when hoary becomes offical will i have major issues upgrading or will there be away to remove the backports so the upgrade with hopefully go smooth?
<ImagistTD> still no luck
<ImagistTD> I entered the parameters separately
<ImagistTD> all they did was create different speeds of flickering when the install hangs
<SiRrUs> delltony sorry i dont know anything about backports :)
<delltony> thats cool maybe you can help on this one you know of any way to get paltalk to work on wine. i believe the frankscorner method is way outdated
<delltony> for its version 5.0 and pal is on 7.0 now
<delltony> the winedebuger comes up but unfortunately for me i hve no idea how to understand it :(
<SiRrUs> delltony try crossover think you can get a 30 day trial to see if you like it
<delltony> i tried that and really didn't like it
<delltony> cause winetools seems just like crossover
<delltony> and why pay for something that you already have to the most part :)
<SiRrUs> :)
<SiRrUs> got very quiet in here
<GregoryD> yeah, I still can't figger out my issue :)
<SiRrUs> ?
<mpq> I just realized it was a mistake to install windows on a ntfs partition
<GregoryD> I need to figure out where the rules for iptables is stored so that I can edit them to use identd to connect to some irc servers
<ImagistTD> installing windows is always a mistake
<mpq> it was only for games
<ImagistTD> I know, just joking
<Guest_386> bye!
<ImagistTD> I'm on windows right now
<mpq> I know it was a mistake
<ImagistTD> I'm losing hope in my ever switching to linux
<Mr_Smiley> :(
<mpq> I'm uninstalling it once I get a better gaming pc
<mpq> this laptop is not good for gaming
<SiRrUs> mpq just buy an Xbox
<GregoryD> I buy consoles if I wanna play video games
<ImagistTD> a dell?  you probably have the same problem as I if it's a dell
<mpq> xbox doesn't play the sims 2
<mpq> and I already have one
<GregoryD> as long as linux runs my emulators, I'm A-OK :)
<Mr_Smiley> :D
<neighborlee> :)
<mpq> if I can figure out how to run the sims 2 in wine, I wouldn't need windows
<linux101> I just installed the newest ubuntu realese and it isn't making use of both procs. do i need to recompile the kernal with smp suport or is there an esier way
<mpq> but I don't think I can
<mpq> for that matter, I can't even access the windows partition
<mpq> so I don't think I can run it
<neighborlee> mpq, can't access it ?
<heydude> im gonna try out the livecd- will that run how ubuntu will normally run
<GregoryD> Sony needs to give me a computer powered by 8 cell processors
<GregoryD> I would be happy
<mpq> it tells me I don't have permission to access the partition
<ImagistTD> the sims 2 has huge graphics
<neighborlee> GregoryD, me too LOL
<ImagistTD> I'm surprised that you can run it at all on a laptop
<mpq> heydude, it would probably be slower
<SiRrUs> linux101 why not just aptitude the kernel
<mpq> because it will be running off the cd
<diego> hi all. i know this SOUNDS stupid but it's what i'm experiencing and is 100% reproducible on my machine. any .pdf i upload becomes corrupt. checked this with attachments on gmail and hotmail. jpg attachment worked fine. i'm on hoary. would someone else be kind enough to see if it's just me? this is important to me as i got a 0 on an assignment i spent 5 hours doing yesterday because i couldn't print it.
<linux101> hmm didn't think of that
<SiRrUs> :)
<ImagistTD> kay, one last try
<diego> linux101: yeah there smp kernel is your best bet :P
<diego> the*
<mpq> is it possible to access ntfs partitions outside of windows?
<mpq> because I don't think it is
<diego> mpq: yes
<delltony> as in mounting them?
<ImagistTD>  I had an error when the boot disk was "Loading components of the Ubuntu Installer". Everything goes fine until it comes to "Retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386-di". Then the screen flickers (looks like an infinite loop)
<mpq> I think I read somewhere that it would be read-only
<diego> mpq: do something like `mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/point/
<mpq> if so, it wouldn't help me
<diego> mpq: oh...
<mpq> I can't install the sims 2 outside of windows
<mpq> and I can't run it from the partition in hoary
<ImagistTD> I'm running on a Dell Inspiron 1100, Pentium 4, version A06 chipset
<diego> mpq: yeah, if you want stable read&write support between win&lin, i think fat is the way to go
<mpq> which would require that I uninstall windows
<SiRrUs> anyway good night everyone
<Mr_Smiley> you can read ntfs partitions fine, just not write
<diego> mpq: no..windows comes with an ntfs->fat32 conversion utility i think
<mpq> really?
<delltony> it does?
<mpq> I thought it was only the other way
<diego> hehe, i think it does both
<delltony> i don't think it is i think its only one way honestly
<diego> i'll boot and check if you'll see if .pdf attachments work for you...deal?
<mpq> windows doesn't like fat
<mpq> so I don't see why it would
<heydude> hey- will the live CD - run the same as a normal install- i wanna see how fast the os works
<mpq> it won't be as fast as the install
<heydude> k
<diego> heydude: negative, reading off a cd is much slower than reading off a hd
<mpq> because it will be limited by cd read speed
<heydude> ok
<diego> mpq: deal?
<mpq> huh?
<diego> if you'll check if .pdf file uploads (such as in a html-based e-mail attachment), i will look for that ntfs->fat32 tool
<zenrox> delltony,  it does work bolth ways
<mpq> if I convert NTFS to FAT32 will it destroy the data?
<diego> preferable
<diego> **cough** i mean no
<mpq> if I had a choice I wouldn't have windows at all
<mpq> but my sister is addicted to the sims 2 and my computer is the only one in the house that can handle it
<heydude> can someone help me partition a drive
<heydude> im trying to have a dual boot- windows/linux - i dunno what the hell im doing
<ImagistTD> I'm going to try something from the documentation again
<diego> will someone check the reproducibility pdf attachment issue i'm having (posted in detail 7-8 minutes ago), please?
<ImagistTD> I may know what I did wrong
<delltony> where in xp? cause i tried it before i know partition magic 8 will do it
<mpq> heydude: do you know what partition windows is on?
<heydude> no
<heydude> i dl'd a tool
<heydude> partition magic or something
* delltony boots up vmware with xp so i can look at this ntfs conversion you talk about if thats ok 
<mpq> you downloaded partition magic?
<heydude> something like that
<mpq> are you sure it's partition magic?
<diego> sounding illegal, roofle
<delltony> yeah and converted it with partitoin magic i couldn't find any other way to do it after reading the forums
<delltony> http://www.ntcompatible.com/thread18987-1.html
<heydude> i downloaded a zip file online with some things
<heydude> is there another program i can use
<heydude> an open source one?
<mpq> partition magic is retail
<sulkd> mpq, you don't want fat32.. believe me... fat32 has a 4gig filesize cap
<heydude> k
<tux_> qtparted on knoppix
<tux_> works good
<diego> come on, no one in here is nice enough to check if a .pdf http upload works for them on hoary?
<tux_> just had to slip that in
<mpq> what about fat?
<sulkd> ?
<delltony> that is true too what sulkd  said
<mpq> is there a cap on FAT?
<tux_> fat is very limited...
<tux_> that is why ms uses ntfs now
<mpq> I can't use NTFS outside of windows
<tux_> right
<delltony> if you have two boxes you can
<mpq> I don't have two boxes
<linux101> ms should switch to rieserFS
<delltony> you can samba into it
<sulkd> mpq, yeah.. each file can only be 4 gigabyte... which doesnt suit me since I have some dvdr images
<mpq> each file?
<tux_> and using ext3 in windows is not really working .. except for reading
<mpq> I thought you meant the entire partition
<sulkd> mpq, well you can read ntfs just fine..
<diego> tux_: ext3 in windows? how?
<mpq> but I can't write to it
<mpq> which doesn't help
<sulkd> mpq, maybe what you need is a flash unit for carrying files between linux and windows
<mpq> I have that
<mpq> but that's not the point
<sulkd> ok
<tux_> diego, there is an opensource app called explorerext2 or some such
<sulkd> yeah
<mpq> the problem is that the I only have windows to run the sims 2
<diego> tux_: cool, i'll have to check that out sometime
<sulkd> the flash things suck anyway, I think they even are fat formatted
<delltony> he is wanting to dual boot windows linux if i understand him right
<mpq> if I could run it in linux I could uninstall windows
<mpq> but I can't
<tux_> diego, handy tool
<delltony> mpq then in that cause use that free vmware qeum i thnk it is
<tux_> mpq, why uninstall windows...
<delltony> case even
<mpq> I can't
<tux_> just delete the partition
<tux_> or rather format it
<mpq> if I uninstall windows I can't run games
<tux_> lol
<zenrox> mpq, i have many games installed
<mpq> my sister is addicted to the sims 2 and my computer is the only one that can run it
<linux101> thats why i keep windows for the games
<delltony> dude like i stated run that vmware program that is the free one i forget the name someone can help me with that
<tux_> mpq, that is why i have another system .. just for windows crap... got the system from the dumpster
<sulkd> oh come on, we all know that if you want to run games it's best to just use windows and not even bother with cedega..
<delltony> but i use vmware personally to play games and what have you
<mpq> I can't afford another box
<tux_> delltony, i think qemu will do that for you
<mpq> if I could I sure wouldn't dual boot
<delltony> yeah thats it
<delltony> thanks for the name
<sulkd> delltony, run games in a windows that is run over an emulator?
<tux_> mpq, nice to hear
<delltony> yeah i run windows xp full install in vmware
<delltony> and the games work fine
<sulkd> mpq, can you afford another hdd ?
<delltony> haven't tested all games
<mpq> no
<delltony> but once like deer hunter and all work fine
<mpq> I'm broke
<sulkd> ah been there..
<zenrox> mine games are all installed nativly
<sulkd> I have this 60 gig here.. would give it to you if you were in my area
<mpq> where are you?
<delltony> mpq: have you tried qemu?
<sulkd> mpq, Iceland :] 
<mpq> heh
<diego> i'm sorry to repost but if everyone else is going to be an ass and ignore me, i'll be an ass and keep asking:
<diego> hi all. i know this SOUNDS stupid but it's what i'm experiencing and is 100% reproducible on my machine. any .pdf i upload becomes corrupt. checked this with attachments on gmail and hotmail. jpg attachment worked fine. i'm on hoary. would someone else be kind enough to see if it's just me? this is important to me as i got a 0 on an assignment i spent 5 hours doing yesterday because i couldn't print it.
<mpq> I guess you'd be pretty sure that I'm not in the area
<delltony> haha thats a sure way to get no help :)
<ficusplanet> Hey, do the recent hoary kernels have inotify 0.18?
<mpq> if you're in iceland
<ficusplanet> (wanting to try the new beagle)
<diego> delltony: wtf do you suggest i do?
<mpq> I'd help but I don't have any .pdf files
<sulkd> mpq, well.. 290k people here... 6 billion in the world...
<delltony> just be patient and don't call folks ass for one
<mpq> lol
<diego> mpq: use this one then http://www.authentica.com/index_files/products/white_papers/prwp_11_final.pdf (from google)
<delltony> diego upload me a pdf i don't care
<delltony> ill open it and see
<mpq> wait... I have no place to upload
<diego> i upload it, download it, and it's corrupt. i want to see if it's just me or if it's someone else
<|QuaD|> i am getting sick of installing this on qemu.... i am going to definitely back up the image when i am done :)
<sulkd> diego, how do you download it?
<diego> mpq: no web-based e-mail account?
<delltony> diego dcc it to me or whatever
<diego> sulkd: using gmail for all this (and also tried with hotmail)
<GregoryD> zip your file, unzip on other end
<diego> GregoryD: the zipping worked for me...jpg's worked. but why does this happen?
<sulkd> diego, bummer..
<GregoryD> if it's only a pdf and no other binary, then you shouldn't have a problem ;)
<delltony> i thought i read somethign about corruption in open office on the forums
<delltony> but i think it was doc files though
<diego> i can open the .pdf on my hard drive before sending fine
<sulkd> diego, could be some ascii transfer mode shit.. but I kind of doubt it over HTTP
<diego> i send it, and it only uploads a portion of the pdf
<sulkd> oh
<linux101> where do i run make menuconfig in ubuntu?
<mpq> will non-root commands work in a root terminal?
<delltony> diego you have a link?
<delltony> or a file i can look at
<OmniColos> hmm anyone using network-manager?
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: I am.
<diego> delltony:  hmm...i could e-mail it, /msg me if you wish
<delltony> sure
<delltony> one thing have you tried
<hoary_> exit
<delltony> tarball it
<hoary_> exit
<hoary_> exit
<delltony> and then send so it doesn't get a potential mime conversion?
<OmniColos> ficus it says I need network-tools to compile...
<diego> delltony: well i've taken a look at the corrupt pdf and there appears to be no english in it
<delltony> cause for example in a php instance if you upload a jpg with cough cough ie
<delltony> its a pjpeg
<delltony> instead of jpe
<OmniColos> I'd use the package but it cant be found from the people.umbuntu.com entry suggested on the ubuntu page...
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: Do you mean wireless-tools?
<sulkd> linux101, uhm, if you want to build your own kernel you must download the sources, unarchive them, and then do it from the directory it expands to
<randabis> crap crap crap
<randabis> sudo broke
<linux101> o right forgot about that rrrr
<OmniColos> yeah... and synaptic says they are installed
<sulkd> randabis, broke?
<mpq> I have a problem
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: Install libiw-dev.  You need to be using hoary to build the cvs, by the way.
<mpq> the touchpad on my laptop is too sensitive
<mpq> when I use a USB mouse it works fine
<mpq> but the touchpad moves too fast
<tux_> mpq, you can download and install the touchpad drivers
<OmniColos> hoary?! <sigh>
<tux_> to control it
<sulkd> mpq, spend some time with it.. it will help your womanizing skill.. heh :] 
<mpq> ...
<tux_> google for them
<randabis> sulkd, yeah it won't let me sudo
<mpq> it works
<tux_> yea
<tux_> mine too
<mpq> but it's too sensitive
<randabis> sudo must be setuid root
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: It isn't too hard to get netapplet going in warty.  Do you want to try that?
<mpq> the cursor moves too fast
<tux_> but better control using those drivers
<OmniColos> will network manager work at all with warty?
<mpq> I don't know what to google for
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: Not the newer cvs, no.  The last release probably would, though.
<ficusplanet> 0.3.1, I think
<tux_> mpq, it's a synaptics or alps touchpad
<sulkd> randabis, hehe... then you have no choice but to put "init=/bin/bash" into your /boot/grub/menu.lst and reboot and change it..
<OmniColos> I'll try it.  just seem to have trouble getting connected with the airport...
<tux_> the package is on sourceforge.net
<sulkd> randabis, just put it at the "kernel" line... then remove it when you're done fixing your system
<ficusplanet> Oh, older airport or airport extreme?
<tux_> google for touchpad drivers linux
<OmniColos> reg airport
<sulkd> randabis, put it at the end of the line.. the parsing is slightly fubar
<randabis> hmm ok
<OmniColos> orinoco
<ficusplanet> cool
<sulkd> randabis, and no quotes
<tux_> OmniColos, good card
<sulkd> randabis, just something like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-3-k7 root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash init=/bin/bash
<OmniColos> i think the network I connect to does not broadcast its presence :P
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: OK.  Do you have the essid?
<OmniColos> tahnx tux, I guess I lucked out?!
<sulkd> randabis, or wait... selecting that "recovery mode" thing at boot might also work, I guess
<OmniColos> I think so... I wont be able to test till tomorrow tho
<randabis> just one problem...lol can't edit menu.lst with no root haha...I'll have to edit it at boot
<randabis> brb
<poningru> can someone connect to irc.mozilla.org ?
<poningru> I cant connect
<sulkd> randabis, try the recovery mode
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: OK, you can run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetwork" where wlan0 is your wireless card
<poningru> anyone?
<poningru> no ok
<poningru> thnx guys
<Jeremy_D> hello all :D
<OmniColos> I think wlan0 would be "airport" no?
<tux_> welcome Jeremy_D
<mpq> I found a solution
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: No.  Run iwconfig and see which interface has wireless extensions.
<tux_> cool
<mpq> I put the mouse on top of the keyboard
<OmniColos> ok
<Jeremy_D> does anyone know where i can find some nice themes for unbuntu?
<mpq> since it's an optical mouse it still works
<tux_> lol
<tux_> that is funny
<mpq> and the keyboard is flat because it's a laptop
<OmniColos> ah ok :D
<OmniColos> eth1 :D
<sulkd> mpq, if it were me and budget were tight, I'd sell the laptop and assemble a decent desktop system.. everything is mad cheap now, especially stuff that used to be expensive like CRTs.. all the plebeians are buying LCDs these days
<tux_> yea, ifconfig -a is your friend
<mpq> I can't exactly sell the laptop
<mpq> my mom got it for me so I could take it to school when I start taking classes again
<tux_> lol
<sulkd> mpq, ah
<helquist> is there anyone in here?
<tux_> helquist, lol, yes
<mpq> once I get more money I'm getting a decent desktop for games
<sulkd> randabis, everything ok again?
<OmniColos> ok ficus I'll give that a try :D
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: That will assign the essid.  If there is wep, let me know.  Otherwise, just run "sudo dhclient eth1"
<helquist> I just upgraded to hoary and now I don't have any sound
<randabis> sulkd, no lol
<sulkd> IamJacksUsername, lol.. nice nickname
<randabis> I'm not sure how to fix it lol
<helquist> I have an abit nforce2 motherboard
<sulkd> randabis, did you try hitting escape just before boot and selecting "recovery mode" ?
<IamJacksUsername> I'm not allowed to talk about it sulkd
<randabis> I just did init=/bin/bash
<helquist> what modules do I need to play sound.  I think the onboard sound uses the alsa driver
<randabis> I was able to get root that way, but I don't know how to fix sudo heh
<sulkd> IamJacksUsername, heheh.. his name was Robert Johnson..
<randabis> lol I should have re-enabled root while I was at it
<OmniColos> network authentication is WPA
<OmniColos> data encryption is TKIP
<OmniColos> EAP method is TTLS
<randabis> this was my own fault I admit
<OmniColos> Tunnel Auth Protocol is PAP
<randabis> I stupidly did chmod 777 /usr
<randabis> haha
<OmniColos> I hope those are supported?!
<IamJacksUsername> I'm trying to access a suse harddisk with the Ubuntu array 3.5 live CD. Someone told me to look with "cat /proc/mounts" (because the mount said already mounted or dir busy). What should I look for in the cat output to find here hda1 is?
<Dreamer3> ok, who is working on the xfce page?
<lucid> just installed ubuntu in vmware, think I'll be dumping stupid, slow, ugly winxp for this beautiful linux distro ;] 
<Mr_Smiley> nice
<IamJacksUsername> here>where
<OmniColos> ficus thank you for your help, wish me luck :D
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: They're supported, but I've never used them.  :/  I know NetworkManager is going to support them soon, too.
<Dreamer3> lucid: why'd you install it in vmware?
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: Good luck.
<Dreamer3> lucid: you should be running linux in vmware until ubuntu
<Dreamer3> lucid: windows xp i mean under linux
<Dreamer3> *under
* Dreamer3 gives up trying to type
<|QuaD|> how do i view installed packages... dpkg -l right?
<OmniColos> are you using ppc too ficus?
<Dreamer3> |QuaD|: yeah
<|QuaD|> it is giving me uninstalled packages too :(
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: No.  I'm on a Dell, unfortunately.
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: But NetworkManager rocks.
<Jeremy_D> i am downloading theme files, how do i install them, i have tried to use the theme installer, but it doesnt seem to be working
<|QuaD|> dpkg -l is showing me all packages
<Jeremy_D> i am trying to install it by clicking on the XML file, but that doesnt work, theres nothing else to use to install it
<lucid> well, I've been a windows user forever
<mpq> I've been a windows user until less than two weeks ago
<Jeremy_D> why mpq?
<lucid> i dabble with linux now and again being a web developer
<lucid> but that's about it
<Jeremy_D> yeah me as well
<mpq> why? Because I installed ubuntu?
<OmniColos> I was gonna ask a 1394 question... I got raw1394 running with the mknod hack but it is very sluggish getting dv
<Jeremy_D> same with me lucid, its not my main system, but i play with it
<mpq> I could do away with it entirely if my sister wasn't addicted to a pc game
<OmniColos> and the output is unreadable
<DeepSpaceAnt> heydude, 1/2 the time when im away from my comp and i come back, i come back to see that my comp is frozen, what logs do i see to find out whats causing the freezing?
<OmniColos> why do you say unfortunately dell?
<mpq> doesn't dell suck almost as much as windows?
<qlo-xael> Hello, i JUST installed ubuntu, very interesting
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: It's just bulky, ugly, and loud.
<mpq> linux is neat
<_LC_> hi all
<lucid> i love the default theme
<mpq> a lot faster than the resource hog that is windoze
<jesuel> OoOo,
<Jeremy_D> i love kde's default theme
<DeepSpaceAnt> heydude, 1/2 the time when im away from my comp and i come back, i come back to see that my comp is frozen, what logs do i see to find out whats causing the freezing?
<OmniColos> welll it seems linux perks up any machine :D
<Jeremy_D> much more customization
<lucid> my friend has been pimping ubuntu for ages, finally got a CD off him
<qlo-xael> i have a question and a problem, my question is can i get back to real console mode?
<mpq> once I can get my old computer to turn on, I'm going to install ubuntu on it
<OmniColos> I'm just happy I dont need osx
<qlo-xael> i cant seem to get out of X
<lucid> OmniColos, you're running it on ppc?
<snowblink> qlo-xael: CTRL+ALT+F1
<Jeremy_D> os x is awesome :)
<OmniColos> yeah on an ibook 700mhz
<Jeremy_D> i am a windows, linux, os x user :)
<qlo-xael> thanks, second, when i installed it, i dont remember ubuntu asking for a root password
<Jeremy_D> same with some distributions of linux
<OmniColos> awsome OSX may be but I am not at home on it
<snowblink> qlo-xael: root is locked. Use sudo
<lucid> how do i get out of gnome/x so i can install this stupid thing vmware needs?
<_LC_> Can anyone help me with an installation problem? Have installed & re-installed quite a few times - whenever I reboot, the machine hangs on the "GRUB loading, please wait..." msg?
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: So ubuntu seems to work well on that iBook?  How about suspend and such?  I ask because I have a friend with the same machine.
<lucid> can i kill -9 gnome?
<Jeremy_D> wow this is a bit hectic, there needs to be different rooms for all this lol
<DeepSpaceAnt> heydude, 1/2 the time when im away from my comp and i come back, i come back to see that my comp is frozen, what logs do i see to find out whats causing the freezing?
<OmniColos> suspend is wierd... I am still playing with it... and I think I messed up installing powerfrefs :D
<ficusplanet> lucid: Just do ctrl+alt+f3 and then telinit 3 to kill x
<qlo-xael> smashing
<OmniColos> disk IO seems sluggish it take like 15min to copy a cd to hd
<OmniColos> but q2 runs fullscreen about 60fps
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: Hmmm ... you might have udma disabled.
<OmniColos> I think so too
<OmniColos> like disk operations hog the cpu
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda
<mpq> I've been running folding@home near constantly
<mpq> and my computer still runs well
<mpq> linux is neat
<OmniColos> brb, lemme switch machines...
<Jeremy_D> i like the whole atmosphere of the ubuntu users
<Jeremy_D> its not like other distros of other users...
<OmniColos> hmm says udma2 mode active
<ficusplanet> Jeremy_D: Yeah, the community is great.  And it's growing and getting more involved all the time.
<ficusplanet> OmniColos: Try the same command on /dev/hdc
<ficusplanet> (that should be your cdrom)
<Jeremy_D> ficusplanet, I heard that unbuntu is fairly new...
<ficusplanet> Jeremy_D: Yes, the first official release was in october of last year.
<_LC_> Can anyone help me with an installation problem? Have installed & re-installed quite a few times - whenever I reboot, the machine hangs on the "GRUB loading, please wait..." msg?
<Jeremy_D> ficusplanet, wow it's doing pretty good then, i would say.
<OmniColos> mdma2 active on CDROM
<ficusplanet> Jeremy_D: Yeah.  It's obviously filling a big need because all kinds of people are flocking to it.
<OmniColos> no UDMA
<Jeremy_D> ficusplanet, I mean it makes me feel much more comfortable with linux, knowing that there is help and a bit of thought put into the ease of use.
<heydude> why does deep space ant keep saying
<heydude> heydude, 1/2 the time when im away from my comp...
<OC_Linux> <--omnicolos on ibook
<Jeremy_D> ficusplanet, i have played with linux for almost two years and in that time, never got anything installed. now i know my way around computers i have 9 years excperience and im a IT graduate.
<OmniColos> I love ubuntu :D
<Jeremy_D> ficusplanet, ubuntu was the first linux disto i was able to actually install something
<OmniColos> I am migrating from xp/2k
<Jeremy_D> xp --> 2k why?
<ficusplanet> Jeremy_D: Awesome.  Congratulations.  Things should be getting much easier in the next releases.  The first was actually somewhat rushed because they needed to organize their development team.
<OC_Linux> no from xp/2k --->> linux :D
<izo> r/cl
<Jeremy_D> oh! :P
<Jeremy_D> ficusplanet, well i love seeing whats new and using the latest technology, its great!
<Jeremy_D> ficusplanet, i started out with mandrake 9 and when they did the big switch to 10 it was really exciting.
<myzt1qu3> hello
<myzt1qu3> i want help with "Ubuntu" system installation
<qlo-xael> how generally successful is a new kernel install in ubuntu?
<OC_Linux> if ubuntu recognizes the 3c940 on my p4 box I'll be very happy
<qlo-xael> i mean is it easy
<snowblink> qlo-xael: are you building or using apt?
<mpq> ubuntu was the first one I successfully ran
<da_bon_bon> why doesnt hoary update to OOo 1.1.4 ?
<myzt1qu3> hello????
<mpq> I tried using knoppix but I didn't know how to burn an image
<da_bon_bon> myzt1qu3: what help ?
<myzt1qu3> i cannot even startx
<qlo-xael> i just compiled 2.6.10 for slackware not too long ago and it seemed to work fine, only my man pages broke
<qlo-xael> now i'm considering compiling in ubuntu, just curious how reliable
<qlo-xael> maybe i shoudl try aptget or dselect?
<OC_Linux> I was not able to comlplete the gentoo install and I had the mandrake boot problem on this ibook...
<stuNNed> is gamin fubared when it comes to NFS?
<snowblink> qlo-xael: thought you may be refering to the latest security updated kernel
<OC_Linux> so I tried Gnoppix live and that worked great, found out it was based on Ubuntu, so that was my next stop
<OC_Linux> and it installed like melted butter on toast
<OC_Linux> synaptic is incredible...
<ficusplanet> OC_Linux: Yeah, it is much improved in hoary, too.
* OC_Linux rambles on preaching to the choir ;)
<OC_Linux> I'm still apprehensive about upgrading to hoary...
<zenrox> not me
<crimsun_> if you dist-upgrade to hoary _right now_, it's safe
<zenrox> yep
<ficusplanet> Eh, the preview release release is march 9th.  If you're apprehensive, just wait till then.
<crimsun_> the inotify and abi breakage was reverted, so you're safe
<OC_Linux> I'm still looking for something like "Ghost" for linux that save partitions
<Jeremy_D> can someone help me with installing a theme
<OC_Linux> before I upgrade
<Jeremy_D> i am wanting this theme http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/712/
<da_bon_bon> anyone here using openoffice.org2 ?
<randabis> okay I've got root back...now to fix sudo
<DeepSpaceAnt> 1/2 the time when im away from my comp and i come back, i come back to see that my comp is frozen, what logs do i see to find out whats causing the freezing?
<snowblink> Jeremy_D: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<snowblink> DeepSpaceAnt: maybe check your logs
<da_bon_bon> DeepSpaceAnt: maybe the screensaver
<snowblink> DeepSpaceAnt: /var/log/*
<OC_Linux> J its easy: open the theme app from the desktop menu
<arbeck> I just did an apt-get of gnome-devel, and I want to run glade.  gnome-devel installs glade-gnome-2, do i need to apt-get glade as well?  If not what is the command to run it, since it didn't create a menu item
<OC_Linux> then you can grag the file link from the browser to the listed thems themes
<qlo-xael> what X configuration file does ubuntu use?
<Jeremy_D> thank you ill try
<Jeremy_D> thanks a lot
<snowblink> qlo-xael: xorg or xfree?
<OC_Linux> damn cool
<qlo-xael> which is default?
<snowblink> qlo-xael: are you on warty or hoary?
<qlo-xael> warty
<da_bon_bon> qlo-xael: /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<snowblink> qlo-xael: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<_LC_> Can anyone help me with an installation problem? Have installed & re-installed quite a few times - whenever I reboot, the machine hangs on the "GRUB loading, please wait..." msg?
<qlo-xael> thanks
<OC_Linux> D hmm actually it did not work... I got too excited..
<arbeck> never mind, it's glade-2
<randabis> alright, everything is gravy now
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: are you running Hoary?
<DeepSpaceAnt> heydude, 1/2 the time when im away from my comp and i come back, i come back to see that my comp is frozen, what logs do i see to find outyes
<DeepSpaceAnt> ye
<DeepSpaceAnt> syes
<DeepSpaceAnt> crc, opps yes lol
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<DeepSpaceAnt> crimsun, 2.6.10-19
<da_bon_bon> DeepSpaceAnt: latest, huh :)
<DeepSpaceAnt> da_bon_bon, :)
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: are you actually _running_ -19, though, or have you not rebooted since you last updated && upgraded?
<DeepSpaceAnt> da_bon_bon, my hardware is barely supported, the newer the software the better its supported :)
<GregoryD> where are the iptables rules stored in ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun_: mustnt it be && dist-upgraded ?
<arbeck> has anyone here installed eclipse?
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: frequent lockups (hard hangs) are a symptom of -17
<DeepSpaceAnt> crimsun, i just rebooted, remember i crash like every time i go get something  lol
<GregoryD> what's there to install with eclipse?  download, unzip, and go
<arbeck> GregoryD: this is true... I was just wondering what is a logical place to put it besides my home directory
<crimsun_> GregoryD: depends on the tool you use. If you use vanilla iptables, in /var/lib/iptables/
<da_bon_bon> can hoary's grub use splash images ?
<crimsun_> GregoryD: that presumes that you've read the instructions and have saved "inactive" and "active" rulesets
<DeepSpaceAnt> da_bon_bon, Usplash was delayed to post-hoary i think
<da_bon_bon> DeepSpaceAnt: usplash is different
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: check /var/log/syslog* for kernel oops/panic messages
<DeepSpaceAnt> da_bon_bon, i know:)
<snowblink> arbeck: /opt ?
<da_bon_bon> DeepSpaceAnt: btw, what is usplash ?
<GregoryD> crimsun: I just know that I apparently have rules, because I can do an iptables -L and get em, but I haven't found the actual file that contains them
<myzt1qu3> hello
<da_bon_bon> myzt1qu3: what happened ?
<arbeck> snowblink: sounds good... i don't actually have anything in there yet
<crimsun_> GregoryD: those are stored in memory.
<snowblink> arbeck: man hier
<crimsun_> GregoryD: are you using vanilla iptables or another tool like firestarter, shorewall, etc.?
<GregoryD> they're automatically generated?
<DeepSpaceAnt> crimsun_, nop, nothing about a panic
<GregoryD> vanilla iptables... haven't touched anything yert
<DeepSpaceAnt> :(
<crimsun_> GregoryD: /var/lib/iptables/  then
<da_bon_bon> brb. need to reboot after an update.
<GregoryD> all I really want to do is open port 113 for identd when I connect to irc servers that need it
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: what is happening immediately preceding the hard lockup?
<crimsun_> GregoryD: by default Ubuntu doesn't configure any iptables rulesets
<DeepSpaceAnt> screensaver i suppose, since thats the last thing on the screen
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: are you using binary-only graphics drivers?
<DeepSpaceAnt> crimsun_, yup, ati 9700 pro fglrx
<DeepSpaceAnt> crimsun_, damn, them:(
<crimsun_> DeepSpaceAnt: try disabling the screensaver via System>Preferences>Screensaver>Display Modes>Mode>Disable Screen Saver
<DeepSpaceAnt> k
<crimsun_> (err, he didn't need to quit for that setting adjustment)
<myzt1qu3> haha
<myzt1qu3> he'll be back for sure
<myzt1qu3> or maybe he was booted to another OS
<myzt1qu3> :)
<raph_> salut
<da_bon_bon> anyone on hoary experiences this -  on right click to panel and "Add to Panel" it crashes ?
<hikaru79> I'm on hoary, da_bon_bon and it didn't happen to me
<hikaru79> I just tried it
<raph_> ich bin franzsich
<hikaru79> Quick question, everyone
<da_bon_bon> hikaru79: latest updates ?
<raph_> i am french
<hikaru79> If I use the NVidia binary drivers, and I installed them succesfully, and afterwards I updated my kernel completely (from 386 to 686), do I need to reinstall the binary drivers or is it smart enough to still work despite the new linux-686?
<hikaru79> da_bon_bon, of course +)
<hikaru79> *=)
<da_bon_bon> raph_: #ubuntu-fr
<myzt1qu3> how do i configure xfree86 for my graphics card(nvidia geforce fx 5200)????
<raph_> thank tou
<crimsun_> hikaru79: presuming you used a Ubuntu-compiled kernel, you need to install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun_> myzt1qu3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<da_bon_bon> anyone know why "Add to Panel" on hoary crashes ?
<da_bon_bon> i filed a bug report and will put some debug stuff there.
<da_bon_bon> any suggestion meanwhile, coz it seems it happens only to me.
<chado> ok why does /var/log/messages show this
<chado> localhost -- MARK --
<hikaru79> crimsun, asuming I upgraded the restricted-modules too
<hikaru79> I've got everything related to the kernel upgrade
<hikaru79> *d
<hikaru79> But do I need to reinstall the actual 'glx' package?
<crimsun_> chado: because nothing was added to it
<crimsun_> chado: it's normal.
<mpq> erg
<chado> why spam that though?
<mpq> the screen lock password screen is ugly in hoary
<crimsun_> hikaru79: no need to reinstall 'nvidia-glx'
<hikaru79> crimsun, OK, thank you =)
<da_bon_bon> mpq: its ur user password
<chado> anyone know where i can uncomment a line that excludes that?
<mpq> I know
<crimsun_> chado: it's not spam. It's an indicator that syslog is functioning normally but nothing was filtered into that log file.
<mpq> I just said that it looks ugly compared to warty
<hikaru79> Well, good night, #ubuntu
<hikaru79> See you all in the mornin' =)
<da_bon_bon> mpq: oh ugly..
<chado> crimsun_ my question is, how can i change that output
<chado> i have scripts to read messages, and i dont need to see that spam at the last lines
<snowblink> chado: you could always script to ignore that line...
<crimsun_> chado: the smart method is as snowblink suggested.
<da_bon_bon> how do i confirm whether udev is running on hoary ?
<chado> why does that aritrary line have to be logged
<chado> arbitrary rather
<snowblink> chado: so you know it's running
<crimsun_> chado: but if you insist, read the syslog.conf (or syslog-ng.conf) man page for filtering options
<crimsun_> chado: it is not arbitrary, as I've stated twice now. :)
<chado> thanks
<kakalto> holey cow
<kakalto> I didn't realise how different sound is on windows, from linux
<snowblink> kakalto: apt-get moo
<chado> as a second question, does debian do that as well by default?
<kakalto> it's so crap!
<kakalto> snowblink :D
<crimsun_> chado: afair, yes.
<kakalto> this music is so clear!!
<zenrox> yep
<da_bon_bon> can some go here and help me ? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167478 i filed the report
<chado> thanks guys
<OmniColos> heh "Expected Results:
<OmniColos> Must'nt Crash"
<OmniColos> nite nite all
<da_bon_bon> where is the universal xine config, not the user-specific one
<da_bon_bon> OmniColos: :)
<OmniColos> thanks again, for the help :D
<Xirdneh> hi there, can anyone tell me how i can fix the problem when kernel cant assign an IRQ to a specific device (wireless card)
<crimsun_> Xirdneh: if it's a laptop, my suggestion is to look on the wiki/forum
<crimsun_> there are quite a few quirks listed by manufacturer & model
<pocket> ?
<tezza> crimsun, that MARK in /var/log/messages - i can't find anything in man syslog.conf or /etc/syslog.conf about taking that out?
<crimsun_> tezza: (you're not supposed to remove it. It's a _good_ thing.)
<crimsun_> tezza: (e.g., a "heartbeat")
<tezza> fair enough ;oP not much to log on this system anyway - just a lot of mark's ;oP
* rattboi is too awesome
<kakalto> does anyone know what the visualboy advance package is called under hoary?
<bosewicht> ok, anyone here know anything about httpd.conf?
* HcE puts his hand up
<HcE> httpd.conf, you're running apache 1.x ?
<bosewicht> this is prob #15 asking this question here nobody answers..i've searched everywhere and haven't found an answer..... my /username/public_html will not work
<bosewicht> yeah apache 1.x
<bosewicht> i've tried everything..but for some reason it won't allow me to serve pages from that dir
<HcE> bosewicht: what char do you use as public_html module thingy
<HcE> ~ is the default
<HcE> ie: /~<username>
<bosewicht> yeah, the user is web  so it would be /home/web/public_html then for the addie it's messak.net/~web
<HcE> bosewicht: and are your /home/<username> and /home/<username>/public_html chmod a+x ?
<HcE> if not, apache can't get into your dir
<HcE> bosewicht: and you have enabled the UserDir?
<bosewicht> yeah, i enabled it...i also tried changing my root dir to public_html...but i kept getting a error..i had it working before but i switched my server over to ubuntu and didn't save my old httpd.conf
<HcE> what does the server say in error.log?
<calamari> glade2 = a+
<rvirani> how do I install monodevelop on ubuntu?
<mpq> I'm not getting any sound in flash files
<mpq> how do I remove the old version of firefox from my computer?
<MorphDK> hey.. how do I install KDE in hoary? i added the universe repository in synaptic, but it tells me that most of the packages will not be installed :(
<randabis> try kde-core first
<randabis> sudo apt-get install kde-core
<Tsjoklat> MorphDK, you should check out the wiki for kubuntu
<MorphDK> randabis, i can't..
<MorphDK> arts, kdebase and kdelibs depends, but will not be installed..
<MorphDK> randabis, you there?
<MorphDK> :'(
<MorphDK> dang.. thx for helping
<ryan_> is there an uptime script thing in x-chat ?
<tweek> hello :)
<tweek> i get this error when trying to install KDE,
<tweek>  Depends: kde-amusements but it is not going to be installed
<tweek>  Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<tweek>  Depends: kdemultimedia but it is not going to be installed
<MorphDK> need help with the installation of KDE on Hoary.. :(
<MorphDK> anybody?
<MorphDK> i added the hoary KDE repository to synaptic, but it is still missing a lot of dependencies
<Mr_Smiley> sorry i'm a gnome person
<randabis-laptop> KDE repository?
<zenrox> me too
<sid77> hi
<Mr_Smiley> well you'd think most ubuntu users would be gnome users :)
<randabis-laptop> you ARE doing apt-get update after changing sources.list correct?
<randabis-laptop> xfce user here, though I dabble with gnome sometimes
<Mr_Smiley> yeah well xfce is sorta gnome :P
<Mr_Smiley> but not really
<MorphDK> yes
<sid77> I've just upgraded warty kernel, but there is no sign of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5... are they on the way?
<randabis-laptop> I like more speed, less bloat
<Mr_Smiley> haha yeah
<MorphDK> randabis-laptop, yes i do
<Mr_Smiley> my computer can handle gnome fine enough though
<MorphDK> randabis-laptop, and it IS able to find some kde packages now, but still not enough
<reed_> how do I install a theme?
<reed_> I downloaded the gtk2 theme milk 2.1
<randabis-laptop> MorphDK, post your /etc/apt/sources.list at pastebin.com
<reed_> the index.theme file says not a valid theme format
<randabis-laptop> and link me
<randabis-laptop> reed_, use gnome-theme-manager
<reed_> is it not the same as Preferences-->Themes?
<MorphDK> randabis-laptop, there you go!
<randabis-laptop> link
<MorphDK> http://pastebin.com/242437
<reed_> it is, and that's what I have been using
<randabis-laptop> I already know what's wrong
<reed_> it says file format not valid when i try to install milk
<randabis-laptop> ALL of your sources are commented
<MorphDK> randabis-laptop, nice.. what?
<randabis-laptop> uncomment all of the deb deb-src lines
<randabis-laptop> you do that by removing the # from them
<randabis-laptop> then save, run apt-get update
<MorphDK> oh.. my bad
* MorphDK goes *doh!*
<MorphDK> damn.. there are still unmet dependencies
<randabis-laptop> you ran apt-get update?
<MorphDK> yep
<MorphDK> and it succeded..
<randabis-laptop> paste the new sources.list
<randabis-laptop> at pastebin
<MorphDK> oh.. hang on..
<MorphDK> i missed a line
<randabis-laptop> make sure all of them are uncommented
<MorphDK> yep.. i forgot the lines in the middle of the file.. now it works :)
<reed_> so what kind of theme does gnome-theme-manager need?
<MorphDK> installing.. thank you randabis-laptop
<randabis-laptop> there ya go
<randabis-laptop> not a problem
<reed_> i can't get this downloaded Milk2.1 to work
<reed_> does it use gtk2 themes?
<randabis-laptop> yes it uses gtk2 themes
<reed_> or metacity files?
<reed_> which file do i need to install to get it to work?
<randabis-laptop> you could try the install theme thing on the compressed tarball of the theme if you still have it
<reed_> i've tried installing the index.theme file, the gtk-2 folder, other files, none of them worked
<reed_> oh
<randabis-laptop> another way to is put the theme folder into .themes
<randabis-laptop> a hidden folder
<reed_> cool that worked
<reed_> thanks a lot!
<randabis-laptop> np
<membreya> hey all
<Okys> hey
<randabis-laptop> hello
<AndyFitz> got my first ubuntu kernel panic today
<AndyFitz> aiee
<randabis-laptop> ouch
* randabis-laptop apt-gets sleep
<daleboRt> Running warty, firefox won't print to my printers. Only to the postscript printer. Openoffice recognises it, though.
<scizzo> y0
* Neil3 waits for the restricted modules to be released for the new k7 kernel update so he can use his nvidia card :)
<aleitner> anybody else sees weird behavior with quoted text when replying to a message in evolution (hoary)?
<daleboRt> Running warty, firefox won't print to my printers. Only to the postscript printer. Openoffice recognises it, though. Any ideas?
<scizzo> aleitner: yes
<scizzo> aleitner: you mean that the editing is weird? inline and stuff like that?
<spiral> hi
<aleitner> scizzo: yes, the quotation marks ('>') seem to magically stick. you cannot move them by inserting a blank line
<aleitner> scizzo: has a bug report been filed already? do you know the reference number, or even a workaround?
<scizzo> aleitner: I haven't actually had time to look for a bug about that
<scizzo> :(
<aleitner> i see
<aleitner> have you found a workaround?
<|QuaD|> anyone here running kubuntu (ie ubuntu with kde)
<linuxboy> I read a review on hoary, and there was talk of an Ubuntu Update Manager. Is there one of those in warty?
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: can i reccomend upgrading to hoary?
<linuxboy> |QuaD|: I will. Im just waiting till its official. It is easy to upgrade from warty to hoary?
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: yeah
<|QuaD|> hoary is pretty stable now
<linuxboy> |QuaD|: when hoary comes out, and i get the cd. How do I upgrade?
<daleboRt> Anyone help me out with the command to start a print job in ubuntu?
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: you don't need the cd
<|QuaD|> can do it through the net :)
<linuxboy> |QuaD|: i know. But I want to do it from the official cd. My net connection is slow.
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: hmm, i amnot really to surehow you would go about doing that... i only know the net way :)
<daleboRt> linuxboy, you'd add the cd as an apt repository, change your apt config to hoary, and do a dist-upgrade
<aleitner> ok, gotta go. thanks scizzo
<linuxboy> |QuaD|: how do you do it through the net?
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: do you use synaptic or apt-get?
<linuxboy> |QuaD|: both. How did you do it? like daleboRt described?
<|QuaD|> linux... i modify my /etc/apt/sources.list (or something like that) file, change warty to hoary
<daleboRt> Anyone help me out with the command to start a print job in ubuntu? using cups?
<linuxboy> |QuaD|: then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: apt-get update
<|QuaD|> then i do an apt-get upgrade
<|QuaD|> though there are people for and against both
<linuxboy> |QuaD|: and nothing broke?
<daleboRt> linuxboy, the beauty of apt
<|QuaD|> i have been running hoary for a while now (since like end of oct)
<|QuaD|> but nothing has broke
<|QuaD|> i don't think anything will break
<linuxboy> i got some non-ubuntu packages (custom packages) will then be affected?
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: hard to tell
<linuxboy> :) Well come april... ill find out :)
<|QuaD|> linuxboy: alright....
<daleboRt> anyone tell me how to print a ps or pdf file on the coommand line?
<daleboRt> or any way?
<daleboRt> using cups?
<daleboRt> cupsdoprint -P hpoffice
<daleboRt> er..ahem
<mpq> how do I play dvds?
<tweek> put it in the cd tray
<mpq> what program?
<tweek> totem
<tweek> is nice
<mpq> Totem could not play 'dvd://'. Failed to find any supported stream in file "dvd://"
<tweek> codecs are cool
<mpq> it's a dvd... what kind of codec do I need?
<tweek> sudo apt-get install xine
<tweek> it comes with soem codecs
<binks> anyone seen this error using sox
<binks> sox: error while loading shared libraries: libmp3lame.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<binks> i have lame installed
<binks> sorry morning everyone how rude i am
<linuxboy> binks: its afternoon :)
<binks> not here it aint and v cold too
<linuxboy> binks: here... hot :)
<binks> just had to dice car for the wife
<binks> lol ;)
<larsrohdin> why are somethings "held back" when i run apt-get upgrade?
<Pluk> cuz they have errors
<larsrohdin> Pluk, so its, nothing i need to upgrade?
<Pluk> nope
<larsrohdin> Pluk, key thanks!
<Pluk> thay will get fixed > new version > and next upgrade they will be upgraded too
<Pluk> prolly only takes a day
<larsrohdin> ok, in hoary you mean?
<Pluk> hoary could take a little longer i think
<Pluk> _could_
<larsrohdin> no, i upgraded to hoary another day in about 40 mins... but it didn't work any good for me so im back in warty and waiting for the stable release
<fsc> yeah, i noticed that xorg got held back in my upgrade to hoary...which is good from my perspective because i wasn't ready to take the plunge
<larsrohdin> fsc, i want xorg bad! because im using ati-gfx card... cant get my tv-out woorking
<fsc> i don't care about tv-out, but i have an ATI card too and i heard there were problems with ATI drivers
<linuxboy> i thought a package held back during a upgrade is because theres a dependency that it needs. Thats why if you dist-upgrade it works
<mjr> fsc, what ati card?
<mjr> up to 9250 there are free drivers, less problems
<fsc> mjr: 9600 mobile
<mjr> righto
<larsrohdin> fsc, yeah ati is a bit weird... im just waiting for my fortune to grow and thne im getting me a 6800 gt=)
<fsc> this is a laptop and not an alienware so i have no choice in the matter
<larsrohdin> fsc, aawww... too bad
<Pluk> the xorg-ati driver is pretty good though, it even has clock throttling
<fsc> not really.. i don't game in linux anyway and i'll just use xfree until things get better
<Pluk> if you can live without 3d
<fsc> yeah, that's a possiblity
<binks> can anyone shed some light on netpbm make fail
<binks> ../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S:98: undefined reference to `main'
<binks> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<binks> make[2] : *** [thinkjettopbm]  Error 1
<binks> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/binks/netpbm-10.26/converter/pbm'
<binks> make[1] : *** [pbm/all]  Error 2
<binks> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/binks/netpbm-10.26/converter'
<binks> make: *** [converter/all]  Error 2
<larsrohdin> Pluk, yeah thats what ive heard to... so before i can afford a nvidia-card, im waiting for hoary and xorg
<fsc> it's a linker error
<binks> how do i fix it i v new to linux
<fsc> binks, sounds like there is no main function
<Pluk> i first had an ati 9800
<binks> is that a prob with the netpbm d/l
<binks> or my system
<fsc> binks, no idea
<binks> :)
<Pluk> after 6 months went back to the store and asked if they would want o trad eit for an nvidia 5900xt
<Pluk> i even got ?35 back
<Pluk> i know the ati is better... in windows
<Pluk> but i dont even have windows on that comp :)
<Pluk> got also a 9600mobile in this laptop here
<fsc> I play farcry in my windows partition with the 9600 mobile and it works great. what a beautiful game
<binks> silly me netpbm already installed
<binks> i am sooooooo stupid
<Pluk> it even plays HL2 and doom3 ate decent speeds/qual
<Pluk> at*
<fsc> i deleted doom3
<fsc> too freaking dark
<larsrohdin> fsc, me too=) sucked=)
<Pluk> scared the * out of me
<Pluk> then againg im prolly a sissy
<pepsi> ;)
<fsc> farcry absolutely rocks with its vast, lush outdoor scenes
<fsc> and vehicles
<larsrohdin> Pluk, naaa... doom3 is scary, hell im scared of doom2=)
<Pluk> hehe yeah
<Pluk> i was hooked to doom2
<binks> u need to play enemy-territory online its mint
<Pluk> i played urban terror for ages
<Moonglory> Hi guys
<Moonglory> I really need help
<Pluk> but now im more into mmorpg
<larsrohdin> yeah, but i wasn't that old when i played doom2 so that scared the * out fo me=)
<fsc> so how come ATI's drivers don't work with xorg?
<Pluk> waiting for guildwars
<larsrohdin> Moonglory, what can we do for you
<fsc> is xorg any faster than xfree? is the only thing you get out of xorg transparency?
<larsrohdin> does any of you run fluxbox?
<fsc> larsrohdin, i have in the past
<fsc> larsrohdin, on an old thinkpad 166
<Tsjoklat> fsc, it does dishes too on a good day
<larsrohdin> is there anyway to change the direction of the desktop wheeling?
<larsrohdin> it feels so wrong
<fsc> no idea
<fsc> been a while
<larsrohdin> fsc, darn=) ok ill have to keep looking
<larsrohdin> not that is all that important, but you want to get the perfect feeling...
<Pluk> hmm desktop wheeling in xfce4 is the wrong way too
<larsrohdin> yeah, but im sure ive seen like a patch or something that can change it... but i don't know where
<Nermal> is vmware in multiverse or universe ?
<Nermal> I know you need a regkey
<pepsi> you need to download it
<pepsi> and run the setup program
<Nermal> ah.. ook
<Nermal> sorry.. coming from gentoo where it's in portage.. stricter licence rules for ubuntu it would seem
<mjr> fsc, there are incremental improvements; eg. better 3d support for my 9250 ;)
<pepsi> its pretty painless.. though you should follow the faq on the wiki for making it work after reboots without running vmware-config.pl again
<pepsi> Nermal, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/VMware
<Nermal> thankyou :)
<sleeper> hay algun espaol por aqui?
<sleeper> necesito ayuda con el abuntu por favor
<binks> is cjpeg-mmx same as jpeg-mmx
<sleeper> someone speak spanis?
<P3L|C4N0> sleeper, #ubuntu-es
<sleeper> thx
<binks> just im trying to install mjpeg-tools
<SCB> if u got a 50 mb /boot partition within the 1024 limit everything should work out fine?
<sleeper> hola
<bagan_jermal> does anyone know where could i found more information on ubuntu, where it compare with other distribution of linux?
<sleeper>  necestito algo de ayuda porfavor
<P3L|C4N0> sleeper, cual es tu problema?
<fsc> ingles
<romaia> bagan_jermal: try distrowatch.com/
<Knuti> Just installed Linux,   im a noob.    Hotplug dont work. X dont work. And i cant get in online
<Knuti> heeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Knuti> sniffle
<fsc> Knuti, what graphics card do you have?
<Knuti> aeolus 6800,  nivida based gpu
<Knuti> im stuck on the dos-like window
<fsc> well, you better work on networking first
<fsc> so at least you can get online
<fsc> Knuti, are you using wireless?
<Knuti2> My inet craSHED
<Knuti2> as  i said,  i have aeolus 6800, nvidia based gpu
<bagan_jermal> romaia: thanks.
<Knuti2> i need help :(
<cef> amazing.. I got 186kB/sec out of the ubuntu archive from AU.. *grin*
<cef> make that 388kB/sec
<HiddenWolf> cef: stop it, you are making me jealous
<cef> HiddenWolf: I'm just on cable.. I've NEVER gotten over 40kB/sec off archive.ubuntu
<lkjasdf> hello! I (and others as I noticed in ubuntulinux.org...) having problems installing on NewWorld Blue G3 Mac...Anyone knows the answer? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7452.html   Thanks!
<cef> but I'm guessing it just means my cable provider has finally fixed the upstream bottleneck to the US/UK
<HiddenWolf> cef: I could get 10mbit/10mbt here, but that'd cost 20 euro's more, so now I'm stuck on 512/256 :-)
<Knuti2> Im stuck on 1024\512
<cef> HiddenWolf: heh... how much is 512/256 itself? (for comparison)
<Knuti2> someoen please help me..   Imma noob.  help the noobs :D :P
<HiddenWolf> cef: 63kb / 30kb
<cef> HiddenWolf: i mean euros *grin*
<HiddenWolf> cef: 30. for 50, i get 20 times that speed. :-)
<cef> HiddenWolf: damn that's a nice improvement for the cost
<bonee> ne screenshots
<HiddenWolf> cef: Yup, but unfortunatly, a bit out of budget.
<muscibot> hi every1
<muscibot> could any1 tell me how to stream video off the internet
<muscibot> and save it onto r comp
<cef> HiddenWolf: heh. that 512/256 is about what we pay here for 256/64
<muscibot> Any1??
<HiddenWolf> cef: for Holland, what I pay is expensive
<cef> HiddenWolf: and that 10mbit/10mbit you can get.. well it's about the cost of our cable.. which is about 10mbit/128k
<HiddenWolf> cef: yeah, that one is a treat. I live in a converted office building, used to belong to an ISP. fibreglass in-building
<bonee> what is the different between gnome and KDE
<cef> HiddenWolf: yeah well.. here in AU, that's better than we get. we have mebbe 2-3 DSL providers that can do better than 1.5m/512k (about 8M/1.5M if you're close enough to the exchange)
<Nermal> bonee, a lot :)
<Nermal> one is QT based, one is GTK based
<Nermal> best off going to kde.org and having a look around, and then going to gnome.org and looking around :)
<Nermal> *avoids flamewar*
<cef> and because of the base, the way the apps are written is somewhat different, and is in many ways reflected in the user interface
<Nermal> is gnome C and kde C++ as well ?>
<mjr> Nermal, at the core, yes
<Nermal> all I know is that kde apps take a looong time to compile :|
<mjr> tough both have bindings for other languages as well (gnome still a bit ahead on this, I think, though not as much as it used to)
<muscibot> jeez...does no1 know how?:
<mjr> (of course, there's the detail that Qt-using stuff isn't actually C++, but some C++Qt-stuff that needs to be preprocessed into real C++ ;)
<mjr> </nitpick>
<b_e_n_z> VDSL here is cheaper than ADSL!!!
<b_e_n_z> VDSL = 10Mbps up and down
* mjr is envious
<cef> b_e_n_z: unfortunately for AU, the population density isn't high enough to drop the price to a decent cost
<b_e_n_z> ADSL 3Mbps = US$19... VDSL 10Mbps = US$17
<bonee> where can i get those connection with those price
<bonee> i live is Logn Beach CA
<bonee> USA
<b_e_n_z> i am not in the usa
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione, are you here?
<ik-G4> hai
<Nermal> muscibot, asfrecorder
<Nermal> and talk properly ffs
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: yes, but i am very busy
<Nermal> "ffs" <- only appreviated to avoid swearing :)
<Nermal> s/pp/bb
* Nermal contemplates switching his main work box to ubuntu :|
<Nermal> why didn't I create a seperate home partition *Sob*
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: okay, i won't bother you then other than saying that it was an error on my end with th einstaller... i managed to use the debian mini.iso, not the ubuntu one...
<kalila> how can I find what is eating up my CPU? gnome's CPU applet shows 100% activity, the fan won't stop, and top doesnt show any processes eating up that much
<fabbione> Thom_Holwerda: ok thanks for the info
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: however, i filed this bugreport ( https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6606 ) since there is a problem with the installer not recognizing netw. hardware, colin watson told me to file it
<Nermal> kalila, even if you sort by P in top ?
<kalila> Nermal: yeah
<Nermal> hum.. swapping ?
<kalila> 0% used
<Nermal> hum
<kalila> X is most with 5%
<Nermal> does ps ax show any with a lot of cpu time ?
<Nermal> it's not throttling or something is it ?
<kalila> Nermal: what do you mean?
<Nermal> well.. from what you said it sounds like a laptop
<Nermal> its not cpufreq stepping down the cpuspeed or acpi throttling the cpu is it ?
<kalila> Nermal: i tried atop, and the bitch was rhythmbox
<kalila> thanks :)
<Nermal> ah :)
<Nermal> wonder why top didn't show it
<Coily> how can i add http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/ to my repositories?
<Coily> or rather, why isnt it in sources.list?
<tweek> #manaworld
<tweek> oops
<r3v3rb> love day 2morro :) yay
<viper12> Just edit sources list and add it colly.  Ubuntu has set things up to be 'easier' for the 'lesser' user.....(not as much clutter.).  The more 'power-user' the more you'll know to add.
<viper12> the basic noob doens't have a clue, or really have a 'need' for those sources.
<viper12> an ubuntu 'philosophy' decision.
<cef> is hoary reasonably unbroken at the moment?
<Coily> gotcha just making sure there werent any "we don't want you installing these packages for your own sake" stuff
<viper12> nods to colly.  It really does make sense though.  they want to get this distro to be as easy as xandros for the noob, but extensible as straight up deb as you progress.  I really like that.
<viper12> as for hoary, I'm running array 4 on a compaq laptop and it seems pretty solid, but I'm not makin' it sweat either. ;)
<viper12> I just wish azureas would optimize their bit client a bit more. p.o.s. sucks resources like an old whore still.
<tgana> hello
<viper12> hola
<Nermal> hello :)
<tga> I'm having some trouble getting my Orinoco card to work with Ubuntu.. I set the right WEP key with iwconfig but the router still won't talk to me
<tga> should I be doing more than just `iwconfig eth1 key dead-beef-12`?
<viper12> just a quick 'basic' techie reminder question.........did you set the eesid with the right case in the name? (hate to ask, but that was my problem with my wifi. lol
<tga> I just did an "essid any" and iwconfig shows the link to the AP, signal strength and all that
<tga> so I assume it's a WEP problem
<viper12> yeah........if you're router is a specific sid...........then I'd make sure and set it just in case.  I had the same good 'contact' light deal until I set the sid.
<viper12> "any" let me see that it was yackin'.........but until I told it the name...........da-nada.
<tga> viper12: I tried setting a bogus essid, then "any" and it found the right one
<r3v3rb> anyone know how to create a .deb for the repositories
<viper12> Mine 'found' the right one as well tga...........it just wouldn't "do" anything else.
<tga> interesting
<viper12> once I set the name.........poof and gosh it all went like it was s'posed ta.
<Tommy> does ubuntu has a decent partition program for when you want to install it but still need to make partitions?
<CarlK> how do I figure out what window managers are avalible for hoary?
<tga> Tomcat_: yes, but don't rely on it for any partition resizing
<viper12> Of course I'm seeing that issue with the hoary live cd as well.  Its not asking for the eesid about 75% of the time for some reason.........shrugs.
<tga> the installer asks once, then it's impossible to make it ask again
<viper12> Carl, natively, its gnome, gnome gnome.  lol.  but you can apt any of em' and they work.
<Tommy> argh, then i'll find some other prog to resize my current partition with
<tga> that's step 2 after I get wifi to work, apt-get install openbox ion2
<viper12> I used qparted tommy........worked like a charm.
<tga> I used it too.. it did ok on my ntfs part but hosed my ext3
<Tommy> viper12: but you already had a linux distro installed?
<tga> Tommy: if you want a nice interface to it you can use qtparted from a livecd
<tga> otherwise iirc the installer comes with the text version of it
<CarlK> I pretty much want to run Firefox and XMMS, or some gui mp3 player - any recomendation for WM?
<viper12> it hosed the ext3? wow.  mine rolled and even fixed a prob with the ntfs part.
<tga> btw, does ubuntu come without mp3 support?
<CarlK> hmm, good q...
<tga> CarlK: openbox is nice and simple
<viper12> carl...........gnome works just fine with those apps.
<CarlK> viper12 - P1-233mhz box -
<viper12> ouch
<tga> as I said, openbox is nice and simple :)
<viper12> nev mind. lmao
<scizzo> tga: find the RestrictedFormats in the wiki and that will give you answers for that
<Coily> is there a way to automatically install the dependencies of a package with dpkg?
<scizzo> tga: you know there are different laws in different countrys...
<scizzo> :)
<tga> scizzo: yeah, I was sorta expecting it, just making sure
<CarlK> and so far, i can't get anything but 640x480
<Coily> anyone?
<tga> first time I tried linux I couldn't get more than 320x200
<viper12> kinda hard to answer that question without knowing specifics on hardware (video).
<viper12> of course with a p1-233 box,.................yikes.
<r3v3rb> anyone know how to create a .deb for the repositories
<r3v3rb> i would like to create a deb for graveman 0.3.8
<viper12> to put in ubuntu's repos?
<r3v3rb> to let everyone share the joy of easy gtk/gnome cd burning of mp3 and ogg and dvd
<r3v3rb> well to submit for inclusion
<viper12> I hate to say this, but have you checked their website?  I believe there's a section for submitting and such there.
<tga> here I go again, maybe this time I can get wifi to work
<r3v3rb> but how do i create the deb to submit ?
<flosch> hi
<viper12> of course, DVD........ain't gonna happen f3.
<ups> r3v3rb: there's a thread in the forum on that
<r3v3rb> sweet thanks ups
<viper12> too many sticky legal questions regarding dvd.
<r3v3rb> not dvd video but dvd data disks
<viper12> the words "mp3" and DVD in the same sentence give some licensers the shakes though. heh heh
<r3v3rb> not everyone uses dvd-r for dodgy movies...
<r3v3rb> some of us download our distro's that way too you know :)
<Thom_Ubuntu> hehe
<viper12> I hear you on that one.  My comment was regarding 'official' repositories.  universe/multi /etc. would prolly work.
<r3v3rb> mp3 burning is not the same as mp3 encoding afaik
<r3v3rb> true
<viper12> tell that to the frickin' RIAA though.  -j/t
<r3v3rb> it may not make it into official but i think it should be there
<viper12> nods.
<r3v3rb> so my mp3's i buy online i cannot burn to cd, yet the cd i buy i can record to tape to play in my wife's car !! RIAA go suck !
<r3v3rb> :D
<viper12> hey.......I can watch galactica for free (well paid cable), but if I d/l the same ep on net.............i'm ebil.
<viper12> lmao
<viper12> Our legal types as well as the entertainment industry are still about 10-15 years behind the curve....as usual.
<viper12> Of course those very same arguments swirl around licensing and lawsuits in the unix world as well.
<muscibot> hi room again
<viper12> hola
<muscibot> where can i get asfrecorder for ubuntu
<r3v3rb> arggghhh, what we all need is an OS that locks us out from doing anything... we could call it 'Longhorn' !!
<viper12> nobody gets ass free 'round here.  (sorry...couldn't resist.
<viper12> :D
<thechitowncubs> Hellow
<thechitowncubs> I am having trouble installing ubuntu hoary
<viper12> combine longhorn with the fritz chip and that stupid TC initiative and that's about the size of it r3
<viper12> hola chito
<thechitowncubs> I was not expecting to be greeted by a command prompt instead of a GUI
<thechitowncubs> what do I need to do
<viper12> startx.
<viper12> heh heh
<thechitowncubs> do i need to apt-get anything?
<Thom_Ubuntu> mmm it happened after rebooting?
<thechitowncubs> how do I startx?
<Thom_Ubuntu> i've had problems with hoary/x86 as well
<viper12> actually, seriously........try that.  if it barfs
<muscibot> is nermal here?
<Nermal> thechitowncubs, startx perhaps ?
<Thom_Ubuntu> it doesnt install a certain package and then it quits the installer
<viper12> did you have install failures..................ahhh. read about that.
<thechitowncubs> and how do you quit IRSSI?
<Nermal> muscibot, ?
<Nermal>  /quit ?
<thechitowncubs> because i am stuck in it =/
<Nermal> yay!
<muscibot> hey man u said that i must use asfrecorder right
<Nermal> well.. for asf and wmv streams
<Nermal> mplayer can save quicktime to disk
<muscibot> yeah...but i cant get it for linux tho\
<Nermal> eh ?
<Nermal> I didn't realise you could get it for anything else
<viper12> um....is this recorder a win app?
<thechitowncubs> It said the command was not found
<Nermal> it might not be in ubuntu, but I'm coming from a gentoo background where it's in portage
<muscibot> i think so
<Nermal> no .. its not
<Thom_Ubuntu> thechitowncubs, there is a problem with the hoary installer
<thechitowncubs> what do you mena
<Nermal> why the fsck would I recommend a windows app ?
<muscibot> where can i get it
<Nermal> give me some credit
<cblack> lo folks
<Thom_Ubuntu> did it say anything about not being able to install a certain paxckage?
<r3v3rb> viper12, usted es espaol
<thechitowncubs> I didn't try to install anything yet
<muscibot> no...it said on the website that is was for win
<remi_> bonjour a tous
<Nermal> muscibot, http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/?q=asfrecorder
<muscibot> lol
<Thom_Ubuntu> thechitowncubs, then X is not installed either, :)
<muscibot> thnx
<viper12> no habla r3
<Nermal> yes, the link does work :P
<remi_> je viens d'installer Ubuntu sur un iMac
<thechitowncubs> what is that package name
<remi_> mais il est un peu lourd
<ezsquirt> remi_: tu peux rejoindre le canal #ubuntu-fr celui ci est en anglais
<remi_> thinks
<Nermal> thechitowncubs, did you do a minimal install or something ?
<thechitowncubs> i just hit enter
<thechitowncubs> so, i guess it was normal
<muscibot> THAT LINK IS AWESOME!!!!
<Nermal> urgh
<Thom_Ubuntu> thechitowncubs, ha you have to install ubuntu itself-- you start from the CD, then it installs the base system, after that you need to reboot and it is suposed to install the remaining software, including the GUI
<muscibot> HAHAHAHAHA
<thechitowncubs> Oh, well I guess it didn't do that, it just restarted to a program called Aptitude.
<Thom_Ubuntu> i know
<thechitowncubs> And I had no idea what to install
<Thom_Ubuntu> thats the problem i mentioned
<viper12> hoary does have some issues with acpi on some boxes.........and if aptitude came up.........she's bonked.
<Nermal> muscibot, it has it's uses ;)
<Thom_Ubuntu> th einstaller failes
<thechitowncubs> =(
<remi_> I have installed Ubuntu on one iMac
<muscibot> lol
<thechitowncubs> my regular ubuntu worked
<Thom_Ubuntu> i had it on this x86 box as well thechitowncubs
<Skid> hi how do I enable gnome to automatically add programs that i install to the applications menu?
<remi_> but it's not very speed
<Thom_Ubuntu> Skid, it is supposed to do that already :)
<thechitowncubs> Is it fixible?
<Thom_Ubuntu> restart x for that
<thechitowncubs> fixable
<Nermal> Skid, it should do I think.. maybe famd needs to be active
<Skid> TheButteryWonder: it doesn't
<Skid> I've got fam installed.. but I can't find "famd"
<Thom_Ubuntu> Skid, restart gnome/x
<Nermal> or do a killall gnome-panel and it should respawn
<Skid> and fam is running..
<Nermal> hmm..
<Skid> Thom_Ubuntu: I dont want to have to always restart x
<Skid> that's the thing :)
<Thom_Ubuntu> or just press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nermal> urgh.. no
<Thom_Ubuntu> well you have to
<Nermal> don't do that
<Skid> that's just stupid
<Skid> I dont want all my apps killed :)
<zeedo> Skid: killall gnome-panel
<Nermal> just do a killall -HUP gnome-panel
<thechitowncubs> Thom- what do you need to do to fix it =/
<Nermal> but there must be a better way
<Skid> can i h
<Skid> ya
<Skid> well I searched for famd (as coming from gentoo..)
<Nermal> hmm
<Nermal> Skid, aye.. me too
<Skid> but fam was only returned, insatlled...
<Skid> fam is running
<Thom_Ubuntu> thechitowncubs, i dont know... you can always install ubuntu warty, and do a dist-upgrade from there to hoary (the one that fails)
<Nermal> hmm
<Skid> but it's not "smart"
<muscibot> thanks nermal..ill let u know if it works
<Skid> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<muscibot> cheers
<Nermal> muscibot, it's not in apt ?
<thechitowncubs> Ill just wait till the Final =/
<thechitowncubs> later
<muscibot> huh?
<Skid> also, while I'm on the subject, how can I enable the rest of the menu, rather than just gnomes (such as when I'm in fluxbox/xfce)
<Tirno> Hi, I had the possibly misguided idea to move to hoary and now my wireless doesn't want to talk to me
<Nermal> well.. aptitude search asfrecorder returns nothing ?
<Thom_Ubuntu> now whats wrogn with ctrl+alt+backspace :s
<Nermal> Thom_Ubuntu, it kills X without quitting any apps properly
<Tirno> using network setting gui, I try to activate the wireless card and it promptly de-activates it again
<Nermal> just wrenches X out from underneath them
<Thom_Ubuntu> oh
<Thom_Ubuntu> well i dont really care i barely use my x86 anyway ;)
<Nermal> plus it kills all the apps you are using etc
<Thom_Ubuntu> Nermal, that i understood
<Nermal> Tirno, what does things like /var/log/messages show ?
<Nermal> or dmesg ?
<Nermal> and what happens if you manually up the interface ?
<r3v3rb> gtg. l8r
<gus_> sorry to just pop into your conversation like this :: but does anyone know if there are md5 sums for the newest hoary install i386 iso?
<muscibot> nermal it doesnt work...
<Nermal> what doesn't
<muscibot> asf
<Nermal> which bit
<viper12> tirno........which wifi card are you using? is it an atheros chipset?
<Nermal> ffs... read how to ask a question...
<muscibot> well i extract it and its and exe file
<Nermal> oh for christs sake
<Tirno> it is on an intel centrino proc
<muscibot> what???
<Tirno> I think
<Nermal> what video do you want to stream ?
<Tirno> Nermal: I have nothing recent in /var/log/messages
<|junit|> One other question: I noticed that Apache2 still tries to load on boot, even though I removed it using sudo apt-get remove apache2
<Tirno> viper12: it worked on warty
<viper12> I'm running hoary on same setup tirno........and I gotta tell you first off make SURE you type in the essid properly.  if thats wrong (even caps) it'll barf. ( i oughta know.
<muscibot> its for my dad
<Nermal> WHAT FORMAT
<muscibot> http://xgen.vitalstream.com/mcasx.asx?media=1889745&package=1834578&vsus=&vsps
<muscibot> i dunno
<Nermal> apparently asfrecorder has both windows and linux version in the tarball
<CarlK> how do I tell apt-get to install the Recommended packages too?
<Tirno> viper12: so I can't hunt for wireless networks whose essid I don't know?
<muscibot> ok
<Nermal> Tirno, sure..
<Nermal> Tirno, iwlist <interface> scan
<Nermal> will list the ones it finds
<muscibot> how do you install the linux one ...i got it in zip form
<Scognito> hi all
<Nermal> look in the file I guess
<Nermal> should be an executable
<Scognito> i got this message when i boot:
<Scognito> "WARNING: .udevdb already exists on the old $udev_root!"
<viper12> sure you can tirn........I'm talking about getting it to work on the one you want........mine kept crapping because it found two open networks that used 'any'.......and the signal was so bad it kept crappin' out.
<Scognito> what it means?
<Tirno> Nermal: how do I describe the interface
<Nermal> Scognito, it means the udev db already exists on the old udev root
<Scognito> i tried to remove /dev/.udevdb and reboot, but got same error
<Nermal> Tirno, wlan0 ?
<Nermal> Scognito, hum
<Scognito> Nermal, in fact it is strange
<CarlK> Quality=4/100  ?!!  it is 4' from the AP...
<Scognito> and, every time i try to reboot or halt my machine i got "/ busy" when unmounting
<Tirno> oops... iwconfig doesn't see my eth1
<Nermal> huym
<Tirno> which is where the wireless is if I remember correctly
<Nermal> what does ifconfig eth1 up do ?
<viper12> also tirno........check device manager and make sure its listed in there.  if not.........you've gota prob.
<Nermal> sounds like it's not picking up the card
<Nermal> what does dmesg give you ?
<Scognito> me?
<Nermal> noo... Tirno
<Coily> every morning around 6:30 my mounted partitions start reading/writing, is there some sort of scheduled app that comes with ubuntu?
<Tirno> nermal: am checking dmesg
<Nermal> Coily, cron?
<Nermal> :)
<CarlK> Coily - probably "locate"
<viper12> naw coily.........its bill gates trying ta sabotage ya. ;-)
<muscibot> how do you run a makefile
<Coily> cron? locate? how can i disable these
<CarlK> Coily - turn off the box. ;)
<Coily> :O
<viper12> lol
<Nermal> why would you want to ?
<Nermal> they are running for your benefit
<Coily> right now im having problems with my cpu overheating so cpu stress lags me, not too fun
<Gagatan> muscibot: by issuing 'make' on the commandline ;) or ./Makefile if its executable
<Coily> how long should it last?
<Nermal> Coily, depends on how many files you have
<Nermal> couple of minutes usually
<viper12> sounds like hdd access is the LEAST of your concerns with that one (overheat0.
<muscibot> i did but if says make: *** No rule to make target `makefile'.  Stop.
<tga> viper12, major suckage
<Tirno> so, no mention of eth1 in dmesg
<viper12> hey tga. huh?
<Nermal> muscibot, no documentation in the tarball ?
<Coily> ya im running semi-stable right now...
<tga> viper12, the card works just fine, it's dhclient that won't grab an address
<muscibot> nope
<Nermal> Tirno, what card is it
<viper12> ahh hmm.
<Tirno> gah! where do I find the wireless chipset in the device manager gui
<Nermal> Tirno, forget "device manager" crap
<Nermal> thats windows talk
<Tirno> ok
<Nermal> lspci is a good tool
<Nermal> will list all the pci devices
<tga> eek, these fonts are fugly
<viper12> nermal..........that ain't cool.  there IS a gui dev manager that lists the devices.  If the user isn't as comfortable as SOME are on the command line, thats the FIRST place to look.
<Nermal> viper12, device manager is very ambiguous
<Nermal> it could mean different things on different DE / WM or different distros
<Tirno> I'm comfortable with both
<Nermal> command line is a lot easier over irc
<Tirno> I just have zero clue as far as hardware is concerned
<Tirno> so I don't know what I'm looking for
<Nermal> "type this" vs "move your mouse to this, then click this, then this, then you should see this.."
<Nermal> Tirno, do you know what card it is ?
<Tirno> err...
<Nermal> that would help lots :)
<Tirno> because I'm not sure which thing it is that's supposed to identify the card
<CarlK> so there isn't an apt-get switch to get the Recommended packages?
<Nermal> Tirno, I meant you personally
<Tirno> Since they've begun integrating wireless inside laptops, I've just been answering yes and saying activate and hoping for the best
<Nermal> as in "I went and bought this card"
<Nermal> ah... it's integrated .. centrino ?
<Tirno> I went and bought this acer laptop
<Tirno> yeah
<Nermal> right..
<Nermal> so it will be using the ipw stuff
<Tirno> I mentioned that earlier, sorry didn't realised you missed it
<Nermal> np :)
<Nermal> hmm. so it will be ipw2100 but more likely ipw2200
<viper12> As far as it goes.  If its a centrino based chipset (intel)........in the device manager GUI, its going to be listed most likely as: PRO/Wireless LAN xxxx  mini PCI adapter.
<Nermal> does lsmod give you any modules name ipw
<viper12> (looking at a centrino machine as we speak.)
<tritium> CarlK, you can always use apt-cache show
* Nermal doesn't even know what the "device manager" is
<Nermal> lspci and the kernel are my device managers
<CarlK> tritium - how will that help?
<Tirno> ipw2200
<Nermal> so the module is loaded.. .thats good
<tritium> CarlK, It'll only show you the info you want to know.  Then, you can install the recommend packages.
<Nermal> its just not upping the wifi card :|
<Nermal> which is odd.. it should appear somewhere in dmesg :|
<Nermal> and iwconfig doesn't show any wireless cards ?
<Tirno> ah
<Tirno> sorry
<Tirno> I did dmesg|grep eth1
<Tirno> grepping ipw2200 says load faled
<Nermal> hmm.. maybe the firmware failed to load :|
<Tirno> ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed
<Tirno> yep
<Tirno> unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE
<Nermal> ok.. so the firmware isn't loading onto your card.. so that could be a firmware version issue or it could be a pci issue
<muscibot> AARG!!!
<muscibot> this freeking thing
<viper12> ipw2200.  you should check compatibility stuff.  the ipw2100 (over here) is working with hoary array4.
<Nermal> I would just try booting with pci=noacpi noapic and see what happens... as a quick check
<viper12> good call there nermal.
<Nermal> that was a good fix when I worked for SUSE ;)
<viper12> what 'brand' laptop is it Tirno?
<Tirno> acer travelmate 4000
<Nermal> as hoary has a newer kernel and it may not like the acpi implementation
<viper12> nods.  definitely do the no acpi install.
<Tirno> oh...
<viper12> you're ipw is a full rev higher than the compaq x1000 widescreen I'm looking at. (ipw2100).
<Nermal> so hit space for the menu on boot, then hit "e" to edit the boot options and plonk pci=noacpi noapic on the end of the kernel line
<Nermal> then hit "b" to boot it
<Tirno> right
<muscibot> i cant find asfrecorder as a tgz file only as a freeking zip file
<Nermal> alternatively add those two to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst :)
<Nermal> note one is acpi and one is apic, they are two different things
<Nermal> just to confuse you :)
<viper12> lmao
<tritium> muscibot, what's the problem with that?
<muscibot> well i dont know how to install it as an exe file
<Nermal> its not an exe file
<Nermal> it contains both
<Nermal> you have to compile the linux version
<Nermal> though I just do emerge asfrecorder *cough* ;)
<muscibot> it contains a exe and makefile but i dont know how to makefile
<Tirno> where do I put it in grub's menu.llst
<Nermal> is there no INSTALL file ?
<Nermal> to read ?
<muscibot> nope
<Nermal> Tirno, on the end of the kernel line you want to use
<|junit|> is there any risk involved in upgrading to hoary from woary with apt-get?
<|junit|> lol
<|junit|> hoary
<muscibot> there is just exe file and makefile
<Nermal> |junit|, there is some risk, but it worked for me
<Nermal> apparently aptitude can be better for big upgrades
<Nermal> just make sure things like X are shut down
<|junit|> k
<viper12> um junit......hoary is still not 'final'..........so there might be if you've tweaked with stuff on warty.....but its not that 'scary'.
<tritium> |junit|, you may encounter some difficulties
<krism> mms
<Tirno> oops... just realised I might have done something really silly and overreached myself. I didn apt-get dist-update and then apt-get upgrade
<krism> sorry
<|junit|> have any of you used OpenOffice 2 beta?
<tritium> |junit|, yes
<afonit> can't get it to install
<afonit> or else I would
<|junit|> Hmm, i couldn't get it to install either
<Nermal> Tirno, not the other way round ?
<afonit> I don't want to build it, just wanna do it from apt
<CarlK> I used OO 1.9
<|junit|> with their debian instructions
<Tirno> err
<Tirno> not sure which way round
<tritium> openoffice.org2 is available in Hoary
<Nermal> well normally you do update then upgrade ;)
<Nermal> tritium, it is ? :)
<Tirno> point being, i don't think I ever typed the line dist-upgrade
<Nermal> wheee
<tritium> Nermal, yep
<tritium> for a while now ;)
<Tirno> I did dist-update then upgrade
<Nermal> much faster apparently
<Nermal> it's update then dist-upgrade
<Tirno> hmm
<Nermal> I think
<Tirno> maybe I did do it right then
<Tirno> :/
<tritium> you have to update before you can upgrade
<Tirno> I updated
<afonit> tritium:  I am in hoary, and when i try to do it through apt it says "opeonoffice.org2-common: depends: openoffice.org2-core(>1.9.64)but it is not installable"
<afonit> and I am current as of this morning
<Tirno> what I'm specifically worried about is whether there's a difference between dist-upgrade and just upgrade
<afonit> maybe it is because I am amd64
<tritium> afonit, the day I installed, all the dependencies were available
<viper12> have fun all....gotta blaze.
<afonit> on ubuntu 64
<afonit> tritium, are you on amd64?
<tritium> afonit, nope
<afonit> nuts
<afonit> I am quite happy with ubuntu though, and I finally got an nvidia card that is supported
<afonit> makes such a huge difference, it is amazing
<tritium> Tirno, there is a big difference.
<Parallax> _
* tga tries to figure out what to stick in sources.list
<Nermal> christ
<Nermal> almost did cdrecord dev=/dev/hda hoary-install-i386.iso
<RU63> hiya, i installed kde, hoary, and i can't find the terminal in it.
<adamh> How do I suggest a package for inclusion in Ubuntu?
<Tirno> Oh and there's something vaguely annoying in the warty install procedure: I selected swiss-french keyboard, but english language. And my login screen has defaulted to american keyboard. Only big difference is the switch between letters y and z, which I unfortunately have one of in my password
<RU63> where is terminal in kde?  there is nothing on the desktop
<adamh> i.e., how do I suggest "Here's a tarball, there ought to be a .deb for it"? :)
<Nermal> RU63, should be a shell icon
<tritium> Nermal, you can use nautilus to burn CDs too
<Tirno> where do I report that/check whether it's fixed in hoary
<Nermal> tritium, bah... nah :)
<Nermal> this is gentoo atm :|
<Nermal> don't trust it ;)
<tritium> Nermal, ah, I see ;)
<adamh> (and how do I confirm that nobody else has already suggested what I'm suggesting?)
<Nermal> about to blat it and install hoary
<RU63> Nermal, there is nothing, I had to type xchat into the Run Command to get here
<Nermal> that doesn't sound right :|
<tritium> adamh, what is it?
<adamh> tritium: pyphany
<RU63> Nermal, i did choose the mswindows look when i went through the wizard
<adamh> (Python bindings/loader for Epiphany)
<Nermal> _why?_
<RU63> Nermal, could that be it?
<Tirno> nermal: I did pci=noapci noapic
<Nermal> Tirno, any joy ?
<RU63> Nermal, wanted to see what would happen
<Tirno> it said it doesn't know option noapci
<Tirno> it's just finishing the boot now
<Nermal> well.. now you've seen it does it pretty well.. you get nothing useful, and everything is pretty broken
<mjg59> Tirno: pci=noacpi
<Nermal> they've got it down to a tee eh ?
<mjg59> Not pci-noapci
<Nermal> noacpi
<Nermal> not noapci
<Nermal> *embeds head in desk*
<Tirno> oh fuck
<Tirno> gah
<Nermal> collegues giving me odd looks
<tritium> adamh, you can file a bug with Severity "enhancement"
<adamh> tritium: Against what package?
<Tirno> I reread each of the words to make sure it was right
<adamh> Erm, what "Product" rather
<Riddell> RU63: konsole should be in the k-menu or on the taskbar or you can run it through alt-f2
<tritium> adamh, epiphany, I guess
<adamh> tritium: All right, thanks :)
<Nermal> Tirno, :)
<tga> hmm.. hoary time, let's see how this goes
<tga> warty~=sarge, hoary~=sid?
<tritium> adamh, it's just an idea
<tritium> tga, not really
<RU63> Riddell: there is nothing... k menu has no apps
<tga> is warty 'stable' and hoary 'unstable'?
<Nermal> yah
<adamh> tritium: There're only 6 "products" in Bugzilla... none of them is Epiphany. I guess I file against Ubuntu :)
<tritium> tga, yes, but when Warty was frozen, it was a snapshot of sid
<RU63> Riddell: i have to run programs in run command
<adamh> Oh, "package" -- gotcha :)
<tga> sounds good
<tga> so is hoary roughly comparable to sid?
<RU63> Riddell: when i click on Configure Desktop, nothing happens
<tritium> tga, yes, roughly speaking
<tga> RU63, it's so smart it configures the desktop automatically
<RU63> tga, i want it to be dumb!
<RU63> i want terminal badddd!
<tga> RU63: panic sequence: ctrl+alt+backspace
<RU63> tga, did that already
<Tirno> ah
<tga> 689 upgraded, 146 newly installed, 14 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tga> hoooly
<Tirno> nermal: all options recognized this time
<Tirno> now to see whether it loads the card this time
<RU63> i musta missed a package
<Tirno> so where is it I go to give feedback on the install procedure?
<Riddell> RU63: where is "Configure Desktop"?
<muscibot> damn
<RU63> Riddell: when i right click on it
<Tirno> Nermal: still failed to load firmware
<RU63> Riddell: even configure panel doesn't work
<muscibot> the friggin asfrecorder wont read asx streams
<Riddell> RU63: that's the broken freedesktop menus, try installing gnome-menus and see if that fixes it
<Nermal> Tirno, hmm
<RU63> Riddell: k, brb... gonna have to leave X
<Tirno> hmm dmesg also tells me: local apic disabled by bios -- reenabling
<Nermal> hmm
<Nermal> interesting
<Tirno> acpi also seems to be claiming to doing some stuff
<tga> if only I could disable the APIC.. it freezes this lappy every time I use a function key
<tritium> tga, you tried noapic?
<RU63> Riddell: It worked.. thanks :)
<tga> tritium: yeah, it doesn't help
<tritium> tga, what about nolapic?
<RU63> Riddell: I woulda never thought that installing gnome-menus would work for KDE
<tga> tritium: don't know about that one
<zeR> Hello, i downloaded the hoary ISO and burned it, but when i want to install i get an error that acpi-modules-2.6.10-2-386-di_2.6.10-14_i386.udeb is corrupt. Anything i can do?
<cblack> burn it at a slower speed
<tritium> tga, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/dellat/view?searchterm=nolapic
<zeR> cblack: you think it is a burning error?
<Tirno> or download it again. I had checksum problems on my warty download
<Riddell> RU63: it's a known problem, it's on my TODO list to fix sooner rather than later
<cblack> zeR, yep
<tritium> tga, it may also work in your situation.  It's worth a try
<tga> tritium: very interesting, thank you
<tritium> yep
<zeR> cblack: i watched the md5sums right now. The one on the server is another like i have on my hd now
<RU63> Riddell: thanks again for helping, ltr
<Tirno> so, is there any way for me to revert back to warty, which still recognized my wireless?
<remi> How do you do to install Nvu with apt-get ?
<cblack> zeR, burn it again. slower speed.
<zeR> cblack: ok, i will try that..thank you!
<tritium> remi, if it's in the package repositories, just like any other package
<tritium> Tirno, not easily
<fsc> should i get a linux-image-smp package for a p4-hyperthreading?
<Tirno> sounds like I get to reinstall the whole system :D
<CarlK> I had a CD problem - I was able to wget the image to the local box, then unmount /cdrom and mount the image - then let the install finish
<Tirno> Will the problems I've been having with hoary be fixed by time it's released?
<krism> Tirno : wtf?
<CarlK> lol
<zeR> cblack: could you give me the correct command (for cdrecord) to burn the iso image?
<cblack> not off the top of my head. i just burned it via nautilus in gnome
<krism> zeR : cdrecord -dev=/dev/... -tao filename.iso
<krism> where -dev=/dev/.. is your devic ename, e.g. "/dev/hdc"
<CarlK> isn't it just dev, not -dev?
<zeR> is it bootable then?
<krism> CarlK: ubuntu 'hack' i assume. it's usually 'dev 0,0,0' for scsi disk, but.
<krism> zeR: yes, the ubuntu CD is bootable.
<zeR> i mean, cdrecord makes it bootable automatically
<zeR> ?
<krism> CarlK: for dealing w/ IDE burners directly; cdrecord didnt (doesnt?) natively support ide
<krism> zeR: yes.
<krism> zeR: if the ISO is bootable, any program that burns the ISO makes.. a bootable disk.
<mjr> krism, it does nowadays, at least the one that's actually distributed
<Tirno> krism. hoary borked my wireless
<krism> mjr: the official one, or ubuntu?
<Tirno> so I'm goinh back to warty
<zeR> ah, that was my last CD i had..
<LinuxJones> The Warty nvidia-glx reverted back to version 1.0-6111 from August.
<CarlK> man cdrecord: cdrecord [ general options ]  dev=device
<mjr> krism, I dunno about the official one, but practically every distro supports it
<fsc> tritium, were you using ndiswrapper?
<LinuxJones> Did Hoary's version get changed as well ?
<fsc> tritium, if so, revert back to warty's ndiswrapper
<krism> mjr: ah. the 'proper' way to do it (used to be!) via ide-scsi, but.. dunno what the official method is now. :)
<mjr> the official cdrecord guy is a bit of an unco-operative fellow
<krism> mjr :)
<mjr> krism, 2.6 kernels actually warn upon loading ide-scsi that it's not the recommended way to burn cds nowadays
<mjr> (or at least they did when I tried it a while ago)
<krism> mjr: ah :)
<sfm-paryl> i have a really strange problem... I just installed ubuntu (warty) and everythign appeared to be great.  But as soon as X starts up, I see a brief flash of the screen (everythign working properly) and then it goes black, the desktop flashes up about every 5-10 seconds and it's up for about a second at a time.  What can I do to fix it? It's an LCD monitor, if that helps.
<tritium> fsc, sorry, my sound isn't working.. Didn't hear your message.
<tritium> fsc, no, I've never used ndiswrapper
<tritium> fsc, what are you responding to?
<fsc> tritium, you going back to warty
<tritium> fsc, you must be thinking of Tirno, or someone else
<fsc> tritium, i have sound problems too. gnome does sounds, but i can't play mp3s
<fsc> Tirno, i mean
<krism> fsc: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<fsc> Tirno, revert back to ndiswrapper in warty
<tritium> fsc, my sound problem is from polypaudio -> #define MAX_CONNECTIONS 10
<fsc> Tirno, if that's what you're using
<fsc> krism, k
<fsc> well, just downloaded 2.10 kernel. gonna reboot and do xorg next
<krism> fsc: that's the mp3 plugin.
<Tirno> fsc??
<tritium> fsc, did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Tirno> what does that mean and how do I do it?
<fsc> tritium, uhmm..no
<Montagh> im looking for an mp3 plugin for totem, or get xmms going
<fsc> Tirno, are you using ndiswrapper for your wireless?
<tritium> fsc, you be able to play mp3 if you do
<fsc> tritium, thanks
<tritium> you ^ will ^ be able...
<fsc> so when i reboot after getting 2.10 i should be in a 2.10 kernel?
<Tirno> the wireless in the centrino set
<sfm-paryl> can anyone help?  please?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anyone on hoary noticed the new gnome-panel packages ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, what about them?
<tritium> hey Xappe
<Xappe> hello, tritium
<da_bon_bon> tritium: thank me for those.
<Scognito> hi all
<Scognito> why i cannot install freevo on ubuntu?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, oh, did you submit a bug?
<Scognito>   freevo: Depends: python (< 2.4) ma 2.4-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<Nermal> da_bon_bon, can I thank the thousands of other coders who contribute to open source too ?
<Nermal> the ones that don't ask for credit ? :)
<da_bon_bon> tritium: i notified of a severe bug that caused gnome ppl to update their cvs and hence ubuntu to update the packages
<lapo> hi
<tritium> da_bon_bon, good deal
<Kyaneos> hi
<Xappe> hmm, something is going crazy with my hdd...think it's synaptic...hmm...
<kakorna> Hi, i have a question - what can be wrong if the computer stops at 'Preconfiguring packages...' when im doing 'apt-get install xserver-xfree86', its a 3.2ghz so it should work fine - ive tried both warty and hoary - the CD works fine on my laptop, any sugguestions?
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: i am not asking for credit.
<da_bon_bon> brb. need to restart GNOME.
<Xappe> hmm, no updates for polypaudio...
<kandinski> does ubuntu live come with a NTFS resizer? I got this laptop from work I want to install linux on, and it hasn't got an XP disk, so I will not be able to reinstall; I have to resize.
<tritium> Xappe, I tried to point it out, and got my hand slapped
<tritium> Xappe, we had best be patient.
<thenuke> why ubuntus installer fails to re-install grub :I
<Xappe> tritium, ok...i'll go without soundserver for a while then
<tritium> Xappe, you decided not to drop back to esound?
<Xappe> yes, that'll just create more work for me later on :)
<tritium> I suppose so.
<Xappe> and i think they have to fix it or head back to esound quite soon
<tritium> Xappe, because of the freeze?
<zeR> cblack: it didn't work :( I burned another CD with speed=4..
<Xappe> tritium, something like that. i mean, hoary will not be a good release without a somewhat working soundserver
<da_bon_bon> tritium: well, that fix wasnt due to me. the crash still occurs
<Tirno> zer: is there an md5sum for you to check?
<zeR> When i install Ubuntu, it couldn't copy a file from the cd. When i check the integrity of the cd, i get a message that acpi-modules couldn't be verified by the md5sum. Is there any way to install Ubuntu with the ISO-File anyhow?
<tritium> Xappe, what I don't get is how an untested sound server that isn't working made it into Hoary after the feature freeze of Feb. 7th
<da_bon_bon> zeR: yes.
<zeR> da_bon_bon: :) How can i do that?
<da_bon_bon> zeR: u know 'bout BT right ?
<zeR> da_bon_bon: Bittorrent?
<da_bon_bon> zeR: is it hoary / warty ?
<da_bon_bon> yes bittorrent
<zeR> da_bon_bon: hoary
<zeR> da_bon_bon: i don't want to download another BIG package..it took 4 days to download the ISO (I only have ISDN)
<da_bon_bon> zeR: ah, then i dont think its possible, unless u find a .torrent for hoary
<Xappe> tritium, well, you got a point there. but since hoary still is under development I guess one can't cry out too loud about it...
<CarlK> da_bon_bon - not just that... a .torrent for the hoary that zeR had
<da_bon_bon> CarlK: right.
<zeR> I downloaded hoary from  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hoary-live-i386.iso
<CarlK> zeR - what day?
<da_bon_bon> zeR: well, bad. then, i think u do a minimal install then download all off the net
<zeR> a few days ago.
<tritium> Xappe, I agree, but it's odd
<SiRrUs> whats wrong with hoary's sound ?
<CarlK> zeR - me too...
<Xappe> tritium, yepp
<zeR> da_bon_bon: hmpf. Is there a guide how to install from minimal install?
<da_bon_bon> zeR: yes, lemme search
<SiRrUs> Xappe,tritium  whats wrong with the sound
<da_bon_bon> zeR: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<CarlK> wait...  they mention using rsync to get the image.  it might fix it, and eve update it to the current
<zeR> da_bon_bon: thx
<Xappe> SiRrUs, they switched from esd to polypaudio, and now a lot of thing do not work properly
<CarlK> but that would be some freaky magic...
<zeR> CarlK: Ah, sounds great!
<Xappe> *things
<da_bon_bon> zeR: np.
<tritium> SiRrUs, polypaudio bails after 10 connections
<da_bon_bon> how do i use ALSA instead of ESD ?
<SiRrUs> hmmm my sound works fine, what am I doing wrong
<tritium> SiRrUs, you upgraded ubuntu-desktop and had esound replaced with polypaudio?
<da_bon_bon> anyone got realplayer 10 working on hoary ?
<zeR> CarlK: But who is 'they'?
<Xappe> SiRrUs, haha, that's one way of looking at it :D
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hiho
<SiRrUs> I have done daily updates and dist-upgrades since hoary was first available
<SiRrUs> and no esd was never replaced
<Xappe> SiRrUs, polypaudio got into hoary yesterday
<spiral> da_bon_bon: me
<spiral> da_bon_bon: but I didn't do anything special to do so
<tritium> SiRrUs, it's held back unless you dist-upgrade or manually install ubuntu-desktop
<CarlK> zeR - they = http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GettingUbuntu
<SiRrUs> like i said dist-upgrade last night as well as 5 mins ago
<CarlK> what is the script that tries to identify your sound card?
<Xappe> SiRrUs, that's strange
<SiRrUs> so it should be shutting down my xmms soon?
<Thom_Holwerda> something's wrong here-- apt-get dist-upgrade from warty to hoary only reports 47 packages that will be upgraded
<Thom_Holwerda> isnt it supposed to be more
<da_bon_bon> spiral: u on hoary ?
<da_bon_bon> Thom_Holwerda: >900 for me.
<Thom_Holwerda> yeah thats why im confused
<da_bon_bon> check ur repos
<Thom_Holwerda> just did :s
<SiRrUs> let me restart gnome i am pretty interested now :)
<SiRrUs> brb
<fsc> easy enough. upgraded to 2.10 kernel and xorg. 15 minutes tops
<fsc> officially hoary now
<Xappe> tritium, do you have any tips for buying a cheap soundcard with hardware mixing?
<fsc> tritium, i downloaded gstreamer-mad and still can't play mp3s by the way
<da_bon_bon> spiral: didnt it conflict with esd ? u use esd ?
<spiral> DagaZ: yeah... on hoary...
<tritium> Xappe, no, I've been using a laptop exclusively for 3 years now.  Sorry.
<spiral> da_bon_bon: sorry, not DagaZ
<da_bon_bon> spiral: ok..
<da_bon_bon> spiral: didnt it conflict with esd ? u use esd ?
<fsc> all i use is a laptop too.
<Thom_Holwerda> i dont get this :s
<spiral> da_bon_bon: I use kde rather... so arts...
<da_bon_bon> spiral: that explains it.
<Xappe> tritium, ok. think i'll try to get one, so I can turn off my built in ac97
<spiral> da_bon_bon: but I still have gnome, and this didn't conflict with esd I think
<tritium> fsc, you're using Hoary now?  It has pretty decent power management: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<fsc> tritium, yeah
<spiral> tritium: except for smart batteries :-/
<fsc> tritium, thanks
<tritium> Xappe, good luck
<SiRrUs> nope sound works great
<da_bon_bon> in Sound pref. if i uncheck "enable sound server at startup" will i get sound during normal events ?
<tritium> fsc, sure.
<fsc> now that i'm in xorg, how do i get shadows?
<tritium> spiral, you're not having luck?
<gustavor> is there a command which returns the console that i'm logged in?
<spiral> tritium: having a smart battery on my laptop, and no power information returned by acpi
<Thom_Holwerda> darnit my sources.list is fine-- how can dist-upgrade only list 47 packages??
<spiral> gustavor: tty maybe ?
<gustavor> spiral, thanks
<spiral> Thom_Holwerda: since when ?
<Xappe> fsc, turn on your lamp and get yourself in front of it :) or search the forums for xorg composite
<zeR> CarlK: How did you think to fix the ISO-file with rsync?
<fsc> Xappe, heh
<Xappe> fsc, sorry for the bad joke, i just came home from work :)
<Thom_Holwerda> spiral, im trying to dist-upgrade from warty to hoary-- did that before and all went fine, now i have a new warty install, on the same machine, that i want to upgrade into hoary, but now it only lists 47 packages to be upgraded, even though my sources.list is all fine
<da_bon_bon> zeR: thats an option
<spiral> Thom_Holwerda: apt-get update done ?
<Thom_Holwerda> doesnt make sense
<Thom_Holwerda> yup
<spiral> Thom_Holwerda: astonishing
<da_bon_bon> Thom_Holwerda: how many mb does it say it needs to get ?
<fsc> transparency on gnome-terminal is kindof cool
<Thom_Holwerda> 8207 kb
<SiRrUs> Thom_Holwerda you sure your sources are correct
<Thom_Holwerda> yup
<zeR> ah, i now how it can be done without stressing the server :). Using jigit ( http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JigdoDownloadHowto ) Luck, that i have still a Warty Release installed
<Montagh> i use aterm its the lightest ive found
<Thom_Holwerda> no im not sure :s
<SiRrUs> Thom_Holwerda go here  www.ubuntuguide.org
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: and how will that help :P
<Thom_Holwerda> screw there where two lines all the way at the top that i forgot to edit-- excuse my utter stupidity
* Thom_Holwerda hides under his desk
<Thom_Holwerda> im already done :) forgot two lines in sources.list, they were tucked in between vairous commented lines so they blended right in
<Thom_Holwerda> excuse me lol
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon it tells you which ones to add and edit
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: Thom_Holwerda told that he has done that.
<SiRrUs> Thom_Holwerda he also said he forgot to edit 2 lines ] 
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: mea culpa, then.
<Thom_Holwerda> alredy works "need to get 407 mb of archives"
<fsc> Thom_Holwerda, tha'ts about right. i just upgraded 2 days ago
<fsc> Thom_Holwerda, i think mine was about 450 meg or so
<Thom_Holwerda> man this must've been my most stupid action in computing history
<da_bon_bon> mine was 423mb
<fsc> i was getting kickass download speeds.  300kB+
<Thom_Holwerda> same here
<fsc> i think it was like 15 minutes
<Thom_Holwerda> is there a logger on this channel *erm*
<Thom_Holwerda> ;)
<SiRrUs> everyone upgrading to hoary?
<tritium> Thom_Holwerda, yes
<Thom_Holwerda> darnit
<fsc> SiRrUs, i upgraded to hoary a couple days ago and just upgraded to kernel 2.6.10 and xorg 10 minutes ago
<da_bon_bon> i was getting 12-13kbps  ! :(
<da_bon_bon> fsc: upgrade to hoary installs xorg by default
<Thom_Holwerda> im doign 301kb atm
<SiRrUs> fsc nice
<Sysace> guys.. can anybody help with a ppc install?  I've completed the first stage of the install, when asked to reboot, I get yaboot, choose gnu/linux, choose Linux (Linux/old are the options), then i get error:  /pci@80000000/pci-bridge@d/pci-ata@1/@0/disk@0:11,\\linux:  No such file or directory
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon not in all cases
<fsc> da_bon_bon, yeah, but the xserver doesn't automagically
<fsc> da_bon_bon, you'll still be in xfree if you just do a dist-upgrade
<Thom_Holwerda> Sysace, pci-ata?
<da_bon_bon> fsc: yeah, learnt that the hard way :(
<tritium> Thom_Holwerda, http://www.loglibrary.com/show_page/latest/101
<khinester> hello
<Sysace> Thom_Holwerda:  that's what it says... it's a blue/white mac g3..
<fsc> da_bon_bon, that's a good thing in my opinion
<da_bon_bon> fsc: not in mine :)
<khinester> how do i install apache on an ubuntu server from the shell
<fsc> da_bon_bon, why?
<Thom_Holwerda> tritium, darn ;)
<fsc> the whole upgrade was so simple. ubuntu rocks
<Thom_Holwerda> yup
<da_bon_bon> Bandit: WTF ?
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu kicks ass!
<khinester> is it apt-cache search apache
<Thom_Holwerda> waiting for ubuntu-sparc mini.iso to get fixed and then i can dump my x86 again
<da_bon_bon> khinester: right
<Sysace> can anybody help / offer suggestions???
<Thom_Holwerda> Sysace, it might have to do with the fact that b/w g3's are pretty old--  i have no idea
<fsc> still can't play mp3, but gnome sounds work. i wonder if it has something to do with esd.  i did download gstreamer-mad
<Thom_Holwerda> ubuntu worked fine on my g4 imac
<tritium> worked fine our G3s
<Sysace> Thom_Holwerda:  yellowdog installed fine.. and according to what I see on forums.. it has installed on older hardware
* Sysace has no idea.. :(
<khinester> da_bon_bon: and what is the next command?
<Thom_Holwerda> mmmm okayokay, i really have ni idea :(
<da_bon_bon> khinester: apt-get install apache
<khinester> thats simple
<tritium> khinester, you don't want apache2?
<SiRrUs> fsc what are you using to play the mp3s
<khinester> i do
<da_bon_bon> khinester: isnt it :) or rather, use synaptic - simpler
<Sysace> anybody else with any ideas?  or is there anywhere else i can go for help??
<da_bon_bon> Sysace: whats the prob. ?
<tritium> khinester, then don't get apache.  Get apache2.
<Skid> i recently just pulled an unused drive out my machine, and now when i try to boot it up, I get a grub error 21 - can't get to any menus any ideas?
<Sysace> da_bon_bon:  I've completed the first stage of the install, when asked to reboot, I get yaboot, choose gnu/linux, choose Linux (Linux/old are the options), then i get error:  /pci@80000000/pci-bridge@d/pci-ata@1/@0/disk@0:11,\\linux:  No such file or directory
<da_bon_bon> Sysace: why not grub ?
<khinester> tritium: so, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Thom_Holwerda> lol
<tritium> khinester, yep
<khinester> or apache2-common
<Thom_Holwerda> grub isnt for ppc
<Sysace> da_bon_bon:  I didn't get a choice ..
<Thom_Holwerda> on ppc you need yaboot to boot linux
<tritium> khinester, apache2.  It'll pull in apache2-common.
<njan> Skid, yes, you broke grub :)
<Skid> oh nm, sorted
<Skid> odd.
<da_bon_bon> Thom_Holwerda: oh ok..
<Skid> just scanned the bios again after putting the drive back in
<njan> Skid, ah :)
<Skid> how can I remov ethe drive, and still have it working?
<da_bon_bon> Sysace: sorry no idea for ppc
<Skid> grub doesn't reference the drive
<njan> Skid, you'll have to reconfigure grub
<Skid> hmph, how strange
<njan> Skid, what other drives do you have, and how are they configured?
<Sysace> da_bon_bon:  thanks anyways... any idea where else I could try to get support?
<Thom_Holwerda> the ubuntu forums
<Thom_Holwerda> post a msg there
<Skid> 2 others, master + 2nd slave
<Skid> 2nd slave = ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> Sysace: #ubuntu-devel the mailing list. the wiki.
<njan> Skid, and this is the secondary master?
<Skid> i'll have a poke
<Sysace> ubuntu-devel via irc right?
<Skid> no, this is the primary slave that i've taken out
<da_bon_bon> www.ubuntuforums.org - your best choice
<njan> Skid, gotcha
<Skid> which is odd.
<njan> Skid, by default, grub assigns hard drives numbers from hd0 upwards
<da_bon_bon> anyone running OOo 2 on oary ?
<njan> Skid, it would be my guess that removing your primary slave (which it probably sees as hd1) makes it see your ubuntu drive (which was hd3) as hd2..
<da_bon_bon> Sysace: yes.
<njan> ..so it's looking for hd3 to boot ubuntu off, and hd3 isn't there, because all of the drives after that one have moved down a number..
<Skid> mm
<Skid> heh
<Skid> probably
<da_bon_bon> anyone running OOo 2 on oary ?
<njan> Skid, you can reinstall grub fairly easily.
<acidmaxd> many people have problems with yesterdays kernel update (kernel-restricted-modules). maybe we should put the explanation on the topic?
<da_bon_bon> Skid: grub-install /dev/hda
<da_bon_bon> Skid: do grub-update first
<thesilverhand> da_bon_bon: i've got OOo 2 on hoary...not exactly using it...but got it to have a look
<Thom_Holwerda> acid
<njan> Skid, as da_bon_bon points out :)
<Thom_Holwerda> acidmaxd, it broke ubuntu-sparc, apparently
<Skid> :)
<Skid> hda != linux drive
<Skid> but i'll sort it from it, thanks
<da_bon_bon> thesilverhand: it reqs. kde right ?
<acidmaxd> Thom_Holwerda: it broke i386 too :)
<Thom_Holwerda> acidmaxd: all arch. got fixed-- except for sparc, so it seems, i posted a new bug on it
<acidmaxd> Thom_Holwerda: are we talking about the same issue?
<Thom_Holwerda> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6606
<acidmaxd> Thom_Holwerda: not the same problem. I am talking about the recent kernel upgrade, released without corespondenting restricted modules. Result: nvidia/ati users cannot start GDM/X
<Thom_Holwerda> okay; im not that educated in kernels and such, so i assumed we were talking about the same
<SiRrUs> acidmaxd which kernel
<acidmaxd> SiRrUs: just a second
<Corvus> err. where could i see the boot up log ?
<acidmaxd> Corvus: "dmesg"
<Corvus> ok, thx
<acidmaxd> SiRrUs: 2.6.8.1-5, released yesterday
<acidmaxd> 2.6.8.1-5-386
<LinuxJones> acidmaxd, there is a new nvidia-glx module for download
<SiRrUs> ooh thats why i have not seen the trouble i have 2.6.10-3-686-smp
<LinuxJones> acidmaxd,  nvidia-glx reverted back to version 1.0-6111 from August.
* AndyR has just brought a cheapo geforce mx4000 esp for ubuntu
<AndyR> and very runs too
<AndyR> and very nicely it runs too
<SiRrUs> :)
<acidmaxd> LinuxJones: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. (linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386 kept back)
<acidmaxd> acidmaxd: doesn't seem to be in the repos
<LinuxJones> acidmaxd, ya I don't know what's up with that. I am still using the vesa driver atm.
<acidmaxd> LinuxJones: me too, until this issue is fixed
<tritium> acidmaxd, dist-upgrade
<LinuxJones> acidmaxd, broken dependencies I guess
<tritium> acidmaxd, or explicitly install the l-r-m
<acidmaxd> tritium: didn't help either: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<tritium> acidmaxd, I was able to install it this morning.
<acidmaxd> tritium: unsatisfied depends
<tritium> not for me
<LinuxJones> acidmaxd, doesn't look good for the stable release of a desktop based distro, but that's what you get with binary only drivers :(
<acidmaxd> linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-386 but it is not installable
<jacquesmerde> my ubuntu system broke when i did a dist-upgrade. it works now that i've fiddled, but i want to go to a vanilla 5.04. is that possible without reinstalling from scratch?
<tritium> acidmaxd, you must have a mirror that isn't updated yet
<acidmaxd> tritium: i am using my own ubuntu mirror, synchronized every hour with archive.ubuntulinux.org
<tritium> acidmaxd, something is wrong then
<LinuxJones> tritium, I am having the same problem
<acidmaxd> tritium: yes, the wrong thing is that kernel ABI is changed, and ati and nvidia drivers aren't synchronized with the kernel release yet
<tritium> They are fixed now.
<tritium> apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-686
<tritium> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-686:
<tritium>   Installed: 2.6.8.1.3-7
<Ephemeral> how do i edit my GRUB conf again? after the last Ubuntu updates it seems to have lost my Win2000 entry
* Bandit thinks that the channel should be renamed to #Ubuntu-complaints  :)
<acidmaxd> tritium: let's see, resyncing my mirror
<tritium> acidmaxd, are you mirroring warty-security?
<tritium> LinuxJones, do you have warty-security in your sources.list?
<Bandit> tritium you are the man
<tritium> Bandit, :)
<LinuxJones> tritium, yeah
<Tommy> heya
<Tommy> i tried installing ubuntu
<Tommy> but it can't find my cd-rom drives
<Ephemeral> ?
<Tommy> how fucked up is that? it installs from cd-rom though can't find them
<jacquesmerde> my ubuntu system broke when i did a dist-upgrade. it works now that i've fiddled, but i want to go to a vanilla 5.04. is that possible without reinstalling from scratch?
<tritium> Bandit, what did you do?  add warty-security?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, dist-upgrade is dangerous
<tritium> if used without care
<Ephemeral> how do i edit my GRUB conf again? after the last Ubuntu updates it seems to have lost my Win2000 entry
<tritium> Ephemeral, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Skid> nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bandit> tritium not a thing i am perfectly happy and content with hoary...works great for me ;)
<tritium> Bandit, ah, cool.  Well, thanks, then!
<khinester> how do you update the packages from the shell
<Bandit> just enjoy reading the complaints
<jacquesmerde> tritium, yeah, i've learnt this....know! but it seems to me linux is all about learning from mistakes. how does one take care with dist-upgrade?
<tritium> khinester, "sudo apt-get update"
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I told you yesterday about the "-u" switch, and paying attention to what will be removed/installed/replaced...
<LinuxJones> khinester, you should check this out >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptgetHowto/
<khinester> ok thx
<kakorna> Hi, i have a question - what can be wrong if the computer stops at 'Preconfiguring packages...' when im doing 'apt-get install xserver-xfree86', its a 3.2ghz so it should work fine - ive tried both warty and hoary - the CD works fine on my laptop, any sugguestions?
<tritium> acidmaxd, what's the story?
<tritium> LinuxJones, still no luck?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, yeah, but if its gonna remove a package thats important, how do i stop dist-upgrade and get around it?
<LinuxJones> tritium, no it's still the same
<Ephemeral> how do i write to GRUB/MENU.LST ? im in Nano
<tritium> jacquesmerde, say "N" to the apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<Ephemeral> ive made my changes
<tritium> LinuxJones, I can send the package to you if you want it
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, ctrl + o then enter
<LinuxJones> tritium, thanks dude I am in no real rush atm and can wait :)
<Ephemeral> cant open file for writing
<Ephemeral> permission denied
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, you need to be in root shell
<tritium> LinuxJones, okay
<jacquesmerde> so is my best way to get to a vaniall 5.04 now to just wipe my ubuntu partition and reinstall my warty cd?
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, sudo -s (enter your password) nano /boot/grub/whatever
<jacquesmerde> tritium, so is my best way to get to a vaniall 5.04 now to just wipe my ubuntu partition and reinstall my warty cd?
<khinester> i changed the hosname of the server and now i get an error|'sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu-mp3 via gethostbyname()
<SiRrUs> jacquesmerde download and install array4
<Ephemeral> ok ta
<felix_1> jacquesmerde: 5.04? isn't a Hoary version ?
<jacquesmerde> nup, hence dist-upgrade
<SiRrUs> jacquesmerde ?
<felix_1> jacquesmerde: about your nickname, it is a funny and curious one ... in french...
<acidmaxd> tritium: i am mirroring warty-security too
<jacquesmerde> whats "array4"? is that a version of 5.04?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, "vanilla" 5.04 is kind of a moving target
<acidmaxd> tritium: yes, there is updates ... checked 30 mins ago and there was none
<tritium> acidmaxd, strange
<felix_1> jacquesmerde: I am running array-cd 4 ...
<SiRrUs> jacquesmerde take a look at the channel topic
<acidmaxd> tritium: now downloading 12 archives
<Bandit> tritium damm it man youi did it again ;)
<felix_1> tritium: ouch! there is actually 59 update waiting: :-)
<tritium> Bandit, heh
<tritium> felix_1, okay...
<felix_1> tritium: Should I go on woth those updates ? ( hoary repos )
<jacquesmerde> tritium, oh yeah. how dies this sound...i do a fresh warty install, change my sources to hoary, then do a aptitude upgrade, but NOT an aptitude dist-upgrade (until hoary is no longer moving target)
<tritium> felix_1, why not?
<acidmaxd> tritium: The following packages will be upgraded: lesstif2 nvidia-glx
<tritium> jacquesmerde, if you really wnat Hoary, I'd use either a daily build or array-4 install CD
<SiRrUs> jacquesmerde or an array 4 install same difference
<acidmaxd> tritium: linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386 kept back, is this a problem?
<felix_1> tritium: I dunno if you are well with nvidia kernel and glx, what if I update linux-image 2.6.10-2 to something higher, is the nvidia-gls will still work?
<tritium> acidmaxd, what does "apt-get -u dist-upgrade" want to do?
<tritium> felix_1, you're on Hoary?  I have nvidia myself with latest kernel.
<acidmaxd> tritium: yeah, i've forgot about dist-upgrade. all OK now :)
<acidmaxd> thanks you very much :)
<tritium> acidmaxd, excellent :)
<jerome_stix> Re bonjours  tous
<felix_1> tritium: (H)
<tritium> felix_1, yes, the latest kernel and l-r-m are working with nvidia
<jerome_stix> Terminator est parti ?
<tsjubu> hello: i have a golden tip
<tsjubu> after upgrading to hoary
<SiRrUs> ah an esound upgrade is up now
<jacquesmerde> tritium, SiRrUs, i dont really want hoary that much at all. i want the less broken packages (rhythmbox, etc) of hoary, but gernerally a mroe stable warty system..so wary -> hoary repos  -> upgrade -> NO dist-upgrade?
<tsjubu> remove firefox and reinstall it
<felix_1> But I am booting with LILO because grub won't install. if I update the kernel, I dunno how the lilo will be screwing my boot installation ...
<tsjubu> your firefox will load now more guickly
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you can always do daily updates, yes
<SiRrUs> tsjubu does that apply to everything or just firefox
<jacquesmerde> tritium: what are daily updates? that thing hoary has but warty doesnt?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no
<tsjubu> FF
<SiRrUs> :)
<felix_1> Strange, there is no kernel upgrade, lots gnome and kde stuff, and of course apache2 stuff...
<tsjubu> it is more smoothly upstarting
<tritium> jacquesmerde, simply apt-get upgrade
<tsjubu> and your streams are more stable!!
<tsjubu> only FF
<SiRrUs> felix_1 what kernel you looking for
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you're better off with an Hoary daily build or array install CD
<tritium> jacquesmerde, then, just do daily updates & upgrades
<aleitner> in what dir does one put custom latex styles, so that they are automatically found?
<felix_1> tritium: I have the one installed with arraycd4 (2.6.10-2) I saw 2.6.10-4 avail... I hesite to get those...
<felix_1> eho: even 2.6.11 ! :-)
<SiRrUs> i couldnt get 2.6.11 to work
<felix_1> SiRrUs: Thanks for your hint ! :-)
<jacquesmerde> tritium: thanks for you help, i'll do just that (the array option). wanna throw a .torrent link this way?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, see the URL in the topic ;)
<SiRrUs> but i may try again I  am a sucker for punishment
<SiRrUs> anyway brb
<felix_1> :-)
<jacquesmerde> i did!
<tritium> felix_1, you mean linux-image-2.6.10-3?
<jacquesmerde> i just saw straight dload links. it must just be my idiocy, i'll look again
<tritium> jacquesmerde, torrents are listed at the bottom
<felix_1> tritium: yes... whay ?
<felix_1> oh! sorry... read why
<acidmaxd> tritium: thanks god ubuntu has debian roots :))
<acidmaxd> apt is awesome :)
<tritium> felix_1, because 2.6.10-3 works just fine with nvidia
<jacquesmerde> tritum..ah, thanks...for your patience with me
<tritium> acidmaxd, indeed it is
<tritium> jacquesmerde, of course, buddy
<felix_1> tritium: okay, but 2.6.10-2 run well too actually :-)
<tritium> felix_1, it's your call
<Bandit> tritium dammit anyway
<tritium> Bandit, damn what?
<XineL> hello all
<gazakii> hi all
<XineL> anybody know how to boot into a previous kernel using command line?
<acidmaxd> hello
<tritium> XineL, grub-reboot with the proper argument
<acidmaxd> XineL: you can press Esc on GRUB screen
<XineL> so grub-reboot "kernel"
<XineL> ?
<tritium> XineL, why does it have to be the command line?
<gazakii> is there an easy way to configure linux-source for module compiling?
<XineL> can't get into gnome
<tritium> XineL, but you can use the grub menu
<Bandit> ;) I need to go out and shovel the 10cm of snow in my driveway >>> jut had to complain
<tritium> XineL, anyway, if you choose the command-line approach, it's "sudo grub-reboot #", where # is the entry you want from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<XineL> i don;t have a menu that pops up straight away that i know of, it just boots my current kernel
<XineL> ah thanx tritium
<CarlK> "gurb screen" = the words "grub... press esc for menu"
<tritium> XineL, hit Esc or the space bar
<shock> now i feel bad - I am running OSX and enjoying it :(
<XineL> bbs
<shock> to ease my pain - does anyone need help?
<tritium> Bandit, don't hurt yourself
<shock> :P
<adidas[> Not ! sexy.maturesites.net and http://freesex.maturesites.net
<adidas[> Not ! sexy.maturesites.net and http://freesex.maturesites.net
<Bandit> :) thanks
<tritium> :)
<Xappe> hmm
<gazakii> is there an easy way to configure linux-source for module compiling?
<CarlK> "apt-get install gnome" said among other things: "...package is simply not installable and a bug report against that package should be filed."
<wm_eddie> did the chan just get spamed by a porn site!
<meuserj|work> lol
<CarlK> where do I file?
<tritium> gazakii, most modules can be compiled with linux-headers packages that match your kernel version
<meuserj|work> CarlK, bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<wm_eddie> CarlK: I don't think we are supposed to install that package.
<CarlK> um, what package should I install?
<wm_eddie> CarlK: It's also in Universe
<wm_eddie> Ubuntu-desktop?
<wm_eddie> don't you already have gnome?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, sorry to bug you with another question, but i'm used to using aptitude. does synaptic use aptitude's layer or just plain apt?
<gazakii> tritium:yeah but this one needs a makefile that contains rules for module compiling
<hitu> hey
<hitu> *** The command 'cc -o conftest -g   conftest.c' failed.
<CarlK> I did a server install - small box, wanted it a bit more custome
<hitu> i get that when i tried to do configure on gcc
<hitu> what package am i missing ?
<CarlK> E: Couldn't find package Ubuntu-desktop
<wm_eddie> CarlK: look at the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> jacquesmerde, it's just a front-end to apt
<wm_eddie> (That capitol U was a type
<wm_eddie> typo...)
<tritium> gazakii, which module is that?
<CarlK> wow... After unpacking 1072MB of additional disk space will be used.
<gazakii> Intel 536.
<wm_eddie> CarlK: It's not just GNOME but everything Ubuntu comes with installed by default.
<XineL> tritium: thanx u saved me
<wm_eddie> CarlK: I wonder if there's a way to do apt-get install gnome-*
<CarlK> gnomemeeting and samba-common?!
<tritium> XineL, :)
<CarlK> yeah, this is not what I want...
<hitu> anyone ? :|
<hitu> ./configure: line 2332: cc: command not found
<hitu> *** The command 'cc -o conftest -g   conftest.c' failed.
<hitu> *** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.
<hitu> what package am i missing ?
<tritium> hitu, you're best off installing build-essential
<hitu> cool
<hitu> yah thats what i did last time too
<hitu> ehehe
<XineL> ok thanx for the help ppl seeya
* hitu does a 'apt-get update' and idles
<jacquesmerde> tritium, so is one better off using aptitude than synaptic?
<wm_eddie> CarlK: I'm sure you can use aptitude or something to install a program that depends on a gnome desktop
<wm_eddie> and just go with that.
<gazakii> i had some probs with the headers. it was looking in the wrong folder. i copied the .h files there. and now it asked for rules for compiling modules that were supposed to be in lib/modulesarch/include/build now i have the linux source package installed. i extrcted the source but apparently it needs configuring. i have o idea what the default 2.6.8.1-3-386 configuration is though
<tritium> jacquesmerde, not necessarily.  That's a personal prefernce.  I use apt, myself.
<tritium> gazakii, it should be in /boot
<CarlK> how do I install firefox?
<Nermal> there
<Nermal> one more machine on ubuntu :D
<tritium> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<CarlK> mozilla... thanks
<gazakii> i set the makefile to look in /boot but it doesnt seem to find it. do you what it is called? i will try copying it to /lib/modules... dir
<tritium> CarlK, do you know how to search for packages with apt-cache search?
<khinester> i ma trying to install the libapache2-mod-musicindex, but get an error E: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-musicindex
<tritium> gazakii, config-2.6.8.1-3-686, or whatever your arch is
<CarlK> kinda - when I am 3 levels deap in trying to solve a problem I start looking for easy answers
<tritium> khinester, is that the only reason you're installing a web server?
<khinester> yep
<tritium> khinester, gnump3d works without needing a web server
<khinester> i need it to be online
<tritium> khinester, no problem
<CarlK> why does mozilla-firefox depend on libcdparanoia0 ?
<khinester> so, how about this error
<AngryClip> anyone know why the "sessions" configuration panel thing (that you can get to via gnome-control-panel) always comes up when ubuntu starts?
<acidmaxd> khinester: is this a streaming server? a-la shoutcast?
<gazakii> tritium:thanks
<khinester> yes, i want to have a selections of mp3's
<tritium> khinester, anyway, it's an easier way to setup an online server
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, because it's set to run @ startup.
<Nakah> Hi, I need the ncurses-dev in order to configure my kernel with the "make menuconfig". I've already tryed "apt-get install ncurses-dev".
<khinester> tritim, which is?
<acidmaxd> i am wondering which themes/icons are you using
<acidmaxd> i find the combination of Glider and Gnant very smooth :)
<tritium> Nakah, libncurses5-dev
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, gnome-session-properties and look in startup programs
<AngryClip> LinuxJones: where would that be?
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, alt + F2 then start typing gnome-session-properties
<Nakah> tritium, I tryed this one but it doesn't found the package
<tritium> or Alt-F1 ... Alt-F6
<AngryClip> LinuxJones: it is in the "current sessions" tab, but everytime I kill it, it comes back on startup
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, it has auto-complete
<AngryClip> auto-complete?
<AngryClip> alt+f2 doesn't seem to do anything
<tritium> Nakah, why are you building your own kernel, anyway?
<tritium> AngryClip, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, then under session options tab uncheck automatically save session
<AngryClip> it is not in startup programs
<Nakah> I need to add some stuff
<AngryClip> it is already unckecked LinuxJones
<tritium> Nakah, it's not in linux-restricted-modules?
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, wtf
<AngryClip> indeed
<tritium> Nakah, well, that's the package you need
<AngryClip> I shall consult google
<tritium> Nakah, check that you spelled it right.  It's in main, so you should be able to get it.
<linuxboy> Im synaptic, theres a row called S then theres a row with ubuntu logos in it. Whats that about?
<Thom_Ubuntu> what version of gnome is currenty in hoary?
<Thom_Ubuntu> 2.9.??
<tritium> yes
<tritium> 2.9.91
<Thom_Ubuntu> ah okay, thought so, thanks
<Nakah> tritium, I've checked the spelling, but it doesn't found the package ?
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, heya
<thoreauputic> hi :)
<tritium> Nakah, it's in main.  You can't miss it.
<tritium> Nakah, you likely don't even need a custom kernel anyway.
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, long time no see :)
<Nakah> but I want to test it
<lonewolff> i wonder if anyone can help me, i have a friend with a laptop, ATI ac'97 sound but i cant get it to work
<Tsjoklat> Nakah, http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html#INSTALL-KERNEL-PKG
<Tsjoklat> Nakah, there you'll find the info you need
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: ah, well, I've been tweakig my new install :)
<LinuxJones> linuxboy, the s is the a checkbox, the ubuntu logo means that the package is maintained by the Ubuntu dev's
<thoreauputic> *tweaking
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, you tell more? what have you been doing?
<CarlK> speaking of sound.. what is the script that help sets up sound?
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, minus the first 'you'
<Tsjoklat> CarlK, alsaconf --> alsa-utils
<CarlK> thanks
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: nothing special - just playing with sound mainly - first time I got it working on this box
<tritium> alsaconf is not in alsa-utils
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, what are you running now?
<jacquesmerde> linuxboy: synaptic -> help -> icon legend
<Tsjoklat> tritium, it is
<tritium> Tsjoklat, no
<Tsjoklat> tritium, whatever
<tritium> Tsjoklat, perhaps on Warty
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: just a bog standard Warty with extras from universe and multiverse
<Tsjoklat> CarlK, type: apt-cache search alsaconf and you will get this
<Tsjoklat> alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<tritium> dpkg -L alsa-utils will reveal no alsaconf, however
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, still not on hoary? I am liking it
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: also had to compile a few things that weren't available, like the latest Fluxbox
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, ah I want to give that a try someday
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: I'm on dialup - I'll wait for the release ;)
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, be brave.. so am I :P I did a sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: I use checkinstall to keep track
<kakorna> Hi, i have a question - what can be wrong if the computer stops at 'Preconfiguring packages...' when im doing 'apt-get install xserver-xfree86', its a 3.2ghz so it should work fine - ive tried both warty and hoary - the CD works fine on my laptop, any sugguestions?
<Tsjoklat> kakorna, what do you mean? you get an error?
<tritium> CarlK, if you install alsa-utils, you'll discover that alsaconf is not in the package
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: If you had any idea how I struggled with Debian and Alsa trying to get this sound working - and Ubuntu just did it "out of the box" :)
<lonewolff> that is very true
<lonewolff> alsaconf is not in alsa-utils
<lonewolff> which is why i have a bit of a problem
<tritium> lonewolff, I know.  Tsjoklat doesn't believe me
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, well sound is a bit warped in hoary at the moment.. apparently polyaudio is not all bug free
<Bandit> tritium ;)
<tritium> Bandit, hey
<tritium> Back from shoveling snow?
<Tsjoklat> tritium, you got a mission now :)
<Bandit> he hasnt seen you in action is all
<tritium> Tsjoklat, what's that?
<tritium> heh
<Xappe> polypaudio is a total mess imo right now
<Tsjoklat> tritium, to convince me :)
<tritium> Tsjoklat, install it for yourself and see
<Tsjoklat> Bandit, were you talking about me?
<Bandit> tritium i cheated started the snow blower
<tritium> nice
<CarlK> cat /usr/lib/menu/alsa-utils shows command="/usr/sbin/su-to-root -p root -c /usr/sbin/alsaconf" but /usr/sbin/alsaconf doesn't exist
<tritium> CarlK, I told you so...
<Bandit> Tsjoklat yes sir I was
<tritium> Tsjoklat, there's your proof
<Tsjoklat> Bandit, correction:  he hasnt seen you in action is all should be SHE hasn't seen you in action is all
<tritium> CarlK, for Tsjoklat please paste output of "dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep alsaconf"
<lonewolff> so is there any other easy way to configure a soundcard (im trying to explain this to someone over msn) seeing as alsaconf doesent exitst
<Bandit> ah another one of us
* Tsjoklat has alsaconf but is not going to bother with it
<CarlK> tritium - nothing returned
<tritium> CarlK, thank you very much :)
<tritium> Tsjoklat, Q.E.D
<CarlK> but apt-get... says alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Tsjoklat> tritium, translate into?
<CarlK> lonewolff - yes - explain to them what IRC is ;)
<tritium> Tsjoklat, latin for "that which was to be proved"
<Xappe> oh oh, alsaconf wrestling
<tritium> Tsjoklat, it's used in mathematical proofs
<Tsjoklat> tritium, impressive
<Tsjoklat> tritium, marvelous
<tritium> Tsjoklat, no, just assumed you knew it
<CarlK> and yet, I have no beep... ;)
<thoreauputic> I think the Ubuntu maintainer forgot about alsaconf... Debian has it of course
<CarlK> i have alsaconf
<CarlK> no wait...
<CarlK> I have alsactl... got confused
<lonewolff> thats the only probs i have with this laptop, pcmcia doesent work and sound doesent work (i thot ac97sound would work out of the box but alas no)
<Tsjoklat> well thoreauputic since it is my birthday today I have two options.. either I stay here and be obnoxious and make tritium happy or go and have myself a birthday breakfast.. I opted for the last :) see you soon! take care
<tritium> Tsjoklat, happy birthday
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, the dev's left it out cause it's too buggy
<CarlK> happy Birthgday !
<CarlK> Tsjoklat - how close to chicago are you?
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: Happy Birthday!
* Bandit wonders why everyone is so "pissy" today  dammit I have the snow
<Tsjoklat> CarlK, errrr about seven hours flying or so? lol
<Tsjoklat> and thanks everybody for the birthday wishes
<Tsjoklat> be good :)
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: yeah, well it didn't help me on Debian, and I didn't need it on Ubuntu....
<tritium> Tsjoklat, :)
<CarlK> awww... http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/pics/cam/Kelli/cakes/Rachel/small/P1010007.JPG
<CarlK> best I could do on short notice
<lonewolff> do does anyone know how im goign to get ac97 sound working without aslaconf?
<Bandit> lonewolff you dint get anysound at all? even when you login
<CarlK> lonewolff - same as me: hum
<Xappe> hmm. new updates: esound-clients, esound-common, libesd0, libesd0-dev...
<Bandit> Xappe they are trouble
<CarlK> i think something removed esound
<tritium> CarlK, yes, polypaudio replaced it if you upgraded ubuntu-desktop
<lonewolff> hmm i just saw a post on the forum that says ati ac97 works in hoary i shall try a dist-upgrade
<tritium> CarlK, if you dist-upgraded you may not have noticed this
<CarlK> I didn't do ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> CarlK, if you didn't dist-upgrade, then you should still have esound
<CarlK> um, should I do dist-upgrade?
<tritium> it's up to you
* CarlK flips a coin
<tritium> polypaudio might not work for you
<CarlK> damm, landed in my coffee cup
<tritium> in fact, will probably not work for you
<tritium> it's more of a poopaudio at the moment
<CarlK> poop?  tee hee
<lonewolff> hmm so its  not worth upgrading to try to get sound to work then .....
* tritium washes his mouth with soap
<tritium> lonewolff, you can, but I recommend esound until the poopaudio issue is resolved
<lonewolff> ok, is there a config program for esound?
<CarlK> well, we don't really need alsaconf to make it work, thats just a handy config generator, right?
<tritium> not that I recall, and I don't have it installed anymore to check
<jdub> tritium: what's your problem with polypaudio?
<lonewolff> i just need a way to get this persons sound working for them
<lonewolff> i dont have ubuntu installed here so i cant try things :S
<CarlK> lonewolff - why don't they join this channel?
<tritium> jdub, #define MAX_CONNECTIONS 10
<jdub> tritium: ...
<jdub> tritium: boggle :)
<tritium> jdub, /var/log/messagesL protocol-esound.c: Warning! Too many connections (10), dropping incoming connections
<jdub> haha
<jdub> what on earth are you running?
<tritium> nothing, really
<tritium> Xappe, you're getting the same thing, correct?
<tritium> And another yesterday was getting the same thing,
<tritium> All I've got open right now is gaim
<lonewolff> would alsaconf deom a debian repo work on ubuntu?
<lonewolff> s/deom/from
<jdub> tritium: c'mon, more than ten clients?
<crimsun_> lonewolff: please don't use alsaconf, it's broken in many ways
<tritium> jdub, I get that message simply on startup
<lonewolff> well how am i going to get sound to work then?
<CarlK> lonewolff - why don't they join this channel?
<tritium> The only things in my session are terminals and gaim
<Nakah> has someone managed to use madwifi drivers ?
<netmonk> hello! i just upgraded to hoary and have problem with locale settings. any ideas?
<crimsun_> lonewolff: need lspci -v information (only the relevant sound line)
<racoontje|clone> Wow, evilwm rocks.
<CarlK> tritium - stop trying to do voip with all of your gaim contacts ;)
<tritium> CarlK, heh
<tritium> Xappe, buddy, where are you?
<lonewolff> crimsun_: on its way
<thoreauputic> $ netmonk , maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales for a start...
<priest> what is voip? ip-telephone?
<Xappe> tritium, last time i checked there were some polypaudio modules not loading and so on and forth
<CarlK> Voice Over IP
<priest> CarlK: is there gaim support for that?
<Xappe> here I am Don tritiumo
<CarlK> priest - I have no clue really
<priest> CarlK: ok..
<tritium> Xappe, so, you no longer have the same messages in /var/log/messages?
<CarlK> lscpi dosn't show any sound, but lspnp shows 05 ESS0004 multimedia controller: audio ; 06 ESS1878 multimedia controller: audio
<Xappe> tritium, i'll check, hold on
<lonewolff> crimsun_: 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<racoontje|clone> lonewolff, intel-i810
<racoontje|clone> lonewolff, for alssa
<racoontje|clone> ehh alsa
<lonewolff> so modprobe intel-i810 should do it for a test?
<tritium> jdub, you don't honestly think I'm running several audio clients...
<crimsun_> lonewolff: you need a newer version of ALSA, unfortunately there's no good way of getting those packages built. I will mark this a high priority problem and have a solution for you in 8 hours.
<netmonk> thoreauputic, i get: perl warning: setting locale failed
<crimsun_> lonewolff: you need to use the 'snd-atiixp' module.
<lonewolff> crimsum_: ok
<Xappe> tritium, lots of "protocol-esound.c: read() failed: EOF "
<crimsun_> Xappe: polypaudio is being invoked from gnome-session; you're not manually starting it, are you?
<thoreauputic> netmonk: have you tried re-running base-config ?
<tritium> crimsun, similar problems here
<crimsun_> Xappe: does Desktop>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Sink>ESD>Test work for you?
<crimsun_> tritium: ^^
<netmonk> thoreauputic, how?
<tritium> crimsun, no, doesn't work
<thoreauputic> netmonk: err... by typing  base-config ? sudo base-config I suppose...
<crimsun_> tritium: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022670.html
<tritium> heck, Multimedia System Selector crashes
<tritium> crimsun, thanks, I'll try that after my lunch meeting. I need to go now.
<Xappe> crimsun, well, acually i haven't played around so much with it. but i should not have to either...have it turned off right now, waiting for updates...
<tritium> Thanks again.
<crimsun_> lonewolff: I presume this is occurring under Warty?
<crimsun_> lonewolff: (it's moot under Hoary, because the ALSA version in Hoary is new enough)
<qlo-xael> Hi, i just tried compiling something in ubuntu and there is no gcc
<Xappe> crimsun, but i'll try that
<lonewolff> crimsun_: yeah under warty
<qlo-xael> is this a mistake did the install not work correctly?
<crimsun_> qlo-xael: absolutely not a mistake. Not every desktop user needs gcc.  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<linuxboy> How do I play DVDs in ubuntu? what must i install ?
<crimsun_> linuxboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<netmonk> thoreauputic, it just asked about GMT and Area for time zone: Europe
<crimsun_> linuxboy: err, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> by the way, for any devs listening - having the gnome-cd player start up by default is kind of annoying if you can only use digital output for CD playing - I take it gnome-cd has no digital option?
<qlo-xael> oh thank god, i was afraid ubuntu didnt like compiling or something
<thoreauputic> netmonk: hmm... there should be something you can run that will let you chose your locale - maybe someone else knows?
<qlo-xael> crimsun_ any other commands i should run from a fresh install
<qlo-xael> .. installed ubuntu last night
<crimsun_> qlo-xael: might want to check the guide (see /topic)
<qlo-xael> is there any command to use the mouse in the console?
<qlo-xael> not finding gpm
<sc_> I have a problem with my screen resolution. It is set at 1024x768, but when i try to change it to the supported 1400x1050 it "repeats" the different parts of the screen. Anyone can help me? Or need more info?
<crimsun_> qlo-xael: 'gpm' is in 'universe'
<qlo-xael> no comprende, what is universe?
<crimsun_> qlo-xael: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: if you are going tpo compile stuff, enable universe and multiverse
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: synaptic, look for "repositories"
<Xappe> off@reboot
<qlo-xael> my apologies, slackware is the only linux i've used, debian is sorta foreign
<crimsun_> qlo-xael: the FAQ in the topic is a good place to start.
<qlo-xael> thanks
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: and I suggest you also install "checkinstall"
<netmonk> thoreauputic, it tells me: please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US", LC_ALL = (unset), LANG = "en" are supported and installed on your system. Perl: warning: Falling back to the standart locale ("C"). locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: no such file or directory (and the same message for LC-MESSAGES and LC_ALL
<thoreauputic> netmonk: this is Warty? rather surprising: are you sure you answered the questions in th einstall correctly?
<timothy> I have windows partitions mounted successfully and can access them through their mounted location, but they aren't showing up in my 'Disks' window, does anyone know why?
<bluefoxicy> well that was unstable
<bluefoxicy> I closed one window and 5 programs all closed.
<netmonk> thoreauputic, i just upgraded to hoary
<thoreauputic> timothy: you have them in /etc/fstab?
<thoreauputic> netmonk: ah, well, you get to keep the pieces then, I guess ;)
<qlo-xael> This is an odd problem, I have ubuntu on my laptop with a touchpad type of mouse, the buttons worked, but tapping the pad which usually denotes a single click doesnt work.
<timothy> thoreauputic: yes, and after mounting they do appear where they are supposed to (/mnt/win) but not in along with the other mounted disks
<qlo-xael> any suggestions?
<qlo-xael> also, after running xf86config, the /dev/mouse link disappears and i am having one hell of a time getting the mouse working again
<thoreauputic> timothy: just guessing, but I suspect a syntax error in /etc/fstab
<timothy> thoreauputic: well, if it helps, these are the lines I appended: /dev/hda1       /mnt/win        ntfs    defaults,uid=1000   0       0                   /dev/sda1       /mnt/winsata    ntfs    defaults,uid=1000   0       0
<timothy> with /dev/sda1 beginning a new line
<timothy> do you see anything?
<Bandit> tritium if your still here do you know how to correct this error/  your session only lasted 10sec......?
<jamin> Bandit, I'm having the same problem after doing an apt-get upgrade this morning.  really annoying and I can't find any errors in the log files
<thoreauputic> timothy: try   noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0
<Bandit> jamin yep thats what happened to me as well
<qlo-xael> What boot loader does ubuntu use and where is its configuration file?
<meuserj|work> wierd error.. I'm attempting to try out polypaudio, but when I enable esd in gconf, it kills my icon and gtk themes
<myzt1qu3> i want some help with my linux OS
<Get> How I do for remove a startup script to start when the computer start?
<timothy> thoreauputic: wow, that worked. Thanks
<Xappe> damnit, can't logon to gnome after reboot
<Bandit> Xappe same here
<jamin> that makes three of us now
<Bandit> i told you those d/l were trouble
<meuserj|work> I can fix it... you need to remove the enable_esd in your gconf
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: grub, in /boot/grub/menu.lst from memory
<Xappe> Bandit: didn't think they were that bad
<Bandit> Xappe> hmm. new updates: esound-clients, esound-common, libesd0, libesd0-dev...
<Bandit> <Bandit> Xappe they are trouble
<meuserj|work> happened to me too
<Bandit> lol
<blah09> cant you just reinstall esound?
<meuserj|work> might work.. but I don't usually use esound, so I didn't go that route
<qlo-xael> How do i change my console font to say 800x600?
<Xappe> hmm, now I have to learn irssi ;)
<netmonk> how do I uninstall package form the console?
<qlo-xael> thanks thoreauputic, btw
<racoontje|clone> evilwm rocks!!1!1
<meuserj|work> sudo apt-get install packagename
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: no worries :)
<r3v3rb> how come synaptic isn't a gtk2 themeable application ?
<thoreauputic> netmonk: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<blah09> the fact taht you have to run it as root would be my guess
<r3v3rb> wierd considering most other system apps are
<Nermal> meuserj|work, how did you get round the esound problem ?
<kent> r3v3rb, it is.
<qlo-xael> How do i change my console font?
<r3v3rb> doesnt look like the rest of my apps
<r3v3rb> crappy buttons and icons
<r3v3rb> compared to the rest
* lonewolff -> out
<Nermal> is there a workaround for the esound problem ?
<Nermal> why would it stop people logging into gnome ?
<meuserj|work> I went into my gconf directory (~/.gconf) and edited the xml file "gnome/sound/%gconf.xml"
* Xappe is worried about his dist-upgrade addiction
<meuserj|work> and set enable_esd to false
<kent> r3v3rb, im not sure if it defaults to that. Have you changed something, like allowing the use of root?
<thoreauputic> r3v3rb: try a different theme, or look in the icons for your theme and replace them
<Nermal> meuserj|work, all ok then ? :)
<meuserj|work> yeah
<Nermal> cheers :)
<qlo-xael> Would anyone know why my /dev/mouse link would disappear after running xf86config?
<CarlK> looks like snd-es18xx.ko is for my "ESS1878 multimedia controller" - do I just put snd-es18xx in /etc/modules?
<Xappe> hmm, how do you connect to a second irc server with irssi?
<thenuke> /server +new.server
<Xappe> thenuke: ok
<Xappe> thnx
<Bandit> anyone know of a fix to "your session only lated 10 seconds"
<thoreauputic> Get: if you're still ther, read about update-rc,d (there's a maual page)
<thoreauputic> *there
<thoreauputic> update-rc.d sorry
<Get> thoreauputic: k, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Get: it isn't hard to use, but you need to read about it first :)
<Get> thoreauputic: should the link still be in the rcX.d dir?
<thoreauputic> Get: in /etc/init.d - search the man page for "REMOVING SCRIPTS" (I have it in front of me)
<qlo-xael> Anyone know what file defines which console font will be used?
<thoreauputic> Get: the rc.d scripts and init.d scripts are linked
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: with lilo, you can specify the font in lilo.conf - don't know about grub
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: it's done with a numbe code in lilo.conf, as I recall
<thoreauputic> *number
<qlo-xael> lilo i know how to do
<qlo-xael> grub, this mystifies me
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: heh - yeah I'm new to grub too :)
<njan> grub's far simpler
<njan> lilo is a pita
<Echylo> yaay full ubuntu now! :D
<qlo-xael> do you know njan how i specify a console font with grub?
* thoreauputic waits for the boot-loader war to commence
<njan> qlo-xael, no clue, never tried :)
<Echylo> lol
<Bandit> Echylo just dont do an updat today if your running hoary
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> I have warthy
<njan> Bandit, why noT?
<njan> s/noT/not/
<Bandit> cause you will crash and burn
<Echylo> I still have those shipped cd's
<thoreauputic> njan: Hoary is broken, as usual for a development distro :)
<Bandit> no just the last update i did today
<tolstoy> downloaded updates today (not even a new kernel) and now X won't start!  Get all the way to the gnome splash screen.
<Bandit> other then that hoary is great
<Echylo> it even detects my extra buttons on a microsoft keyboard
<tolstoy> hoary, of course.
<njan> thoreauputic, good to know. No-one told me :)
<Bandit> you to tolstoy?
<Bandit> njan I just did
<twisted_steel> my gnome session won't start so I have to use the ttys :)
<tolstoy> Bandit: you're experiencing that?  Phew!  Good to know it's not JUST my system.
<Bandit> there are about 5 or 6 of us now
<thoreauputic> twisted_steel: apt-get install fluxbox ;)
<Bandit> numbers are building :)
<tolstoy> so it's a gnome-session issue, eh?
<tolstoy> at least I know what to look for via apt-get.
<Bandit> seems to be
<twisted_steel> thoreauputic: just a problem with hoary, that's all :)
<tolstoy> I even tried a different kernel. heh heh.
<twisted_steel> thoreauputic: I do need to put one of those on my machine at some point
<Bandit> I reinstalled :(
<thoreauputic> twisted_steel: yes, goes with the territory I guess
<thoreauputic> twisted_steel: I compiled the recent version on Warty - using flux as we speak
<thoreauputic> 0.9.12
<Bandit> Xappe any luck?
<Xappe> i booted to windows
<Bandit> yuk ;)
<Xappe> mhm
<Xappe> first time in nonths
<Xappe> *months
<thoreauputic> I have  a checkinstall deb for it if anyone is interested - but it's for warty I guess
<Echylo> I just deleted windows :D
<qlo-xael> It doesnt appear grub has anything to do with the console font in use, does anyone know of any way to change my console font in ubuntu
<Xappe> Bandit, did you get into gnome?
<Bandit> Xappe i am but i didnt update, SiRrUs updated and cant get into gnome
<Bandit> stupid bugger :)
<Xappe> mhm
<twisted_steel> thoreauputic: I'm patiently waiting for enlightenment - haven't used it since it was set as default in gnome 1.x
<tolstoy> I wouldn't mind the TTY so much but I can never get ubuntu to shut off the terminal bell.  the setting in inputrc makes no diff
<Echylo> hmm, I search a program to connect to a news server, and that has the ability to downlad
<Echylo> download*
<tolstoy> Echylo, pan?
<Echylo> pan?
<Echylo> just like that?
<thoreauputic> twisted_steel: ah, yes - they say E17 moght even be out before Longhorn ! </joke>
<thoreauputic> *might
<twisted_steel> thoreauputic: heh
<tolstoy> pan, a gnomeish newsreader, lets you download binaries, puts 'em together, etc.
<Echylo> tolstoy, what do you mean?
<scoon> anyone in hoary having gnome crash becuase of a locale problem ?
<tolstoy>  scoon, it's crashing for me.  didn't know it was a locale prob, tho.
<thoreauputic> Echylo: pan is quite a nice app - sudo apt-get install pan
<Echylo> can I download?
<Bandit> scoon many of us
<Echylo> can the program download I mean
<Xappe> it does not crash for me, because i can't get into gnome at all ;(
<tolstoy> Echylo, download what?
<Echylo> stuff
<tolstoy> Xappe, ditto.
<Echylo> you can download through newservers
<tolstoy> Echylo, yes.  You can "save attachments".
<mirak> what services in the runlevel 2 are trying to acces to the pci bus ?
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> thanks
<tolstoy> Echylo, it's easy enough to install it, try it out.
<Echylo> won't be the last question ;)
<Echylo> yea already installing
<Echylo> :p
<mirak> what ubuntu is doing that is different from a debian in runlevel 2 ?
<Echylo> I prefer the synaptic package manager
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> instead of terminal
<thoreauputic> Echylo: type apt-cache show pan to read about it, enable universe, then install it with synaptic or just sudo apt-get install pan
<scoon> Bandit, and tolstoy good to know that i am not the only one.  any leads on fixing it ?
<tolstoy> Echylo, sounds good, but hard to describe on irc.
<Bandit> lets see if this fixes it
<Bandit> I will let you know in a couple mins
<tolstoy> scoon, I've heard nothing.  Just tried LOCALE=C startx.  Blah.
<qlo-xael> What is that command that lets me start usin gcc?
<scoon> tolstoy, that sux.  I bet it will get resolved in a few hours.
<marcin_ant> hi folks do you know something about problems with win xp and ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> I installed ubuntu and then win xp and after reboot I got "no system disk found"
<Xappe> my dual boot is working just fine
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: be more specific? sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Webpit> If one has ideas to improve some of the modules in Ubuntu/Debian like printer install, Nautilus, how the heck do you find out where to go to contribute?
<qlo-xael> thats the one, thans
<CarlK> has modules.conf been replaced?
<qlo-xael> thanks
<Echylo> marcin_ant, you should check your grub file
<dr_willis> Hmm.  I got a new machine with a Via-SATA Raid built in. with 2 hard drives in a raid all ready set up (xp is on it now) about to trash xp and install linux. Sould i be watching out for any problems with this setup?
<tolstoy> scoon, I wish I knew which deb to backport to.
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: win has tried to wipe your mbr
<Webpit> dr_willis
<Webpit> yes
<Webpit> be sure you research the driver issue
<dr_willis> Webpit,  :P thats why i am asking here befor i do it. lol :p
<Webpit> i had a nightmare with this recently
<Webpit> and ended up sticking with windows 2003 server :(
<Xappe> Bandit, have to go. send me a query if you see any fixes to the gnome problem
<Bandit> nope there were some new gnome updates but they didnt help
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: you need to install win first - or do a lot of fiddling if you don't - windows doesn't recognise any other OS
<dr_willis> Webpit,  I got an ide drive also in the box.  I had tried install ing linux to it.. it isntalled. but then the system dident boot. Grub some how dident boot the right drive or somthing.
<Webpit> what i have been able to find out is... SATA RAID drivers are "experimental" at best in linux
<tolstoy> Bandit, system tools?  Yeah, I was hoping against common sense, too.
<Echylo> thoreauputic, I think I would work if he would reinstall ubuntu at the same partition
<Echylo> then it recognizes windows
<dr_willis> Webpit,  lol :P i could just disable the raid controller and use the 2 sata in a non-raid i guess.
<Echylo> and it will configure grub for him
<Bandit> :) they will come soon
<dr_willis> Webpit,  i think they are experimental in windows XP also.. they just dont tell you that.  Lol
<tolstoy> how do you turn off the terminal bell (in tty mode) for backspace?
<tbenita> hi, I get a message saying that /lib/iptables/libipt_nat.so: isn't available ; is there nat support in the ubuntu kernel ?
<Webpit> the stuff i've read and i have no way to back this up... speculation i guess... that the manufacturers product crappy linux drivers simply to have "linux drivers"
<thoreauputic> Echylo: I'm not going to attempt to explain chroot to him, so a reinstall is simpler
<Webpit> i read an article this guy benchmarked his computer with Win2k and linux drivers ... linux drivers performed horribly
<thoreauputic> Echylo: just to get his mbr working
<Nic> hi
<Nic> Webpit, which driver?
<Xappe> omg, the fonts in windows look ugly
<pocket> hile, is there somebody who knows how to uninstall a deb package manually?
<Webpit> i bought two supermicro servers with the adaptec marvel H1 chipset
<pocket> pls PN me
<marcin_ant> Echylo: I don't have access to my grub file
<Webpit> well, supermicro says that their drivers are not available on kernel 2.6
<Webpit> only < 2.4.8
<Echylo> marcin
<Echylo> reinstall ubuntu
<Echylo> at the same partition
<marcin_ant> Echylo: I just did
<Webpit> well that was it for ubuntu, CentOS etc
<Echylo> ow
<thoreauputic> pocket: dpkg -r packagename
<qlo-xael> is it wise to allow ubuntu's install program to partition your hard drive as it sees fit?
<Echylo> and after that you installed XP ?
<marcin_ant> Echylo: and I had "critical error" trying to install grub
<Echylo> ow sorry then I can't help you, my knowledge doesn't reaches that far :p
<Webpit> So willis, what im saying is check Via's website for exact match of your kernel and their driver
<minimec> Hi. It seems that my dpkg database is broken (error 10). Well that's what I learned when I 'googles' around. The problem is, that I don't know how to fix that. May be you know the answer?
<pocket> this wont work.. i have tried.. it is the sun J2sdk.. and it tries to remove a file which isnt there and breaks up then..
<Echylo> wooow lovely
<Echylo> usenet downs @ 300kbs
<Echylo> pan rules!
<Webpit> still there willis?
<Webpit> ubuntu rules!
<marcin_ant> Echylo: now I got lilo - but no access to XP
<Echylo> hmm as I said, I don't know much from bootloaders
<Echylo> have you checked the ubuntu site?
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: I installed ubuntu first on entire partition
<marcin_ant> then I installed XP (repartitioned hdd - 40 GB - 5GB ubuntu, 5GB XP, ~30 data)
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: frankly, I would reinstall windows and then reinstall linux - that's the order you should have used: otherwise you will be tearing your hair out
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: I did !
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: the problem is that when I reboot after XP installation
<Webpit> windows will always install its MBR over yours, but grub is nicer about it
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: then I got "no operating system"
<Echylo> marcin_ant, FIRST Windows XP THEN Linux
<Webpit> oh, marcin
<Webpit> one more thing
<Webpit> make sure windows is the FIRST partition
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: the order is IMPORTANT
<Echylo> Webpit, that doesn't matter
<Echylo> I installed XP on the 3rth
<Webpit> it doesnt?
<marcin_ant> guys I'll write this again:
<Webpit> used to
<Echylo> and it worked
<Webpit> ;)
<Webpit> i may be old and senile
<Echylo> it has to be installed on the first HD
<marcin_ant> I installed ubuntu on entire hdd
<Webpit> ah thats it
<Webpit> right
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> you are old? ;p
<marcin_ant> then I removed this parition and created new partitions 5+5+30
<marcin_ant> installed XP on first partition and rebooted
<marcin_ant> and then "no operating system found"
<Echylo> marcin
<marcin_ant> I booted from ubuntu cd
<Echylo> install XP and leave free space for ubuntu
<Echylo> then install ubuntu on the remaining space
<marcin_ant> installed ubuntu bu I had "critical error" trying to install grub
<Webpit> the only partitioning you ned to do for ubuntu at minimum is swap and an ext3 for the / mount point
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: I think your partition table is foo - bar
<tolstoy> hm. maybe ubuntu forums has some hints about gnome tanking.
<sw0> hi
<Echylo> fubar
<Webpit> fubar
<Echylo> "fucked up beyond all repair" then
<thoreauputic> Echylo: whatever ;)
<Echylo> :p
<Webpit> hahahaha
<Webpit> thats my seagate hard drive
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: hmm now I got ubuntu - with LILO
<Echylo> loool
<Webpit> $2700 for data recovery can you believe that
<Echylo> got a maxtor
<Echylo> I don't do recovery's :p
<Echylo> I redownload
<Webpit> ha
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: so what should I do to remove lilo and install grub and add XP to grub configuration?
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: what is the procedure to replace lilo with grub?
<Webpit> search for grub install
<Nic> marcin_ant, just remove xp and install linux only
<Webpit> it'll do it
<Nic> you'll have more space and it'll be easier
<Webpit> lol
<Echylo> haha
<Echylo> and then you come back and ask for emulators/alternatives etc
<Webpit> google has the answers to life's questions
<marcin_ant> Nic: ha ha ha - not funny at tall
<marcin_ant> s/tall/all
<Webpit> marcin
<Webpit> what can you do in windows tha tyou cant do in linux?
<Nic> marcin_ant, I didn't want to be funny, sorry
<Webpit> heck i just converted a week ago and im not going back
<Echylo> damn thats kewl
<thoreauputic> *sigh* - It would be a pain to go through all this on IRC - but basically grub install should work - if nor you can use a floppy with grub on it
<Echylo> being funny if you don't want too :p
<Nic> marcin_ant, that's what I do actually, and thats what a lot of ppl do here as well
<Webpit> albeit theres a learning curve
<marcin_ant> Webpit: why do you thing that this installation is for me?
<Echylo> step 1: Cool down
<Webpit> well i dont know your background, but i understand your pain
<Echylo> step 2: format your HD
<marcin_ant> Nic: this machine is for my customer which is Photoshop and Corel user
<Webpit> ah
<Echylo> step 3: Install XP & leave space for Ubuntu
<Webpit> well
<Nic> marcin_ant, I see
<Webpit> you should look at Gimp
<Echylo> step 4: Install Ubuntu & reboot
<Webpit> its wonderful
<Echylo> Step 5: Keep breathing and hope
<Webpit> butyou cant convert your customer
<Webpit> thats for sure
<marcin_ant> Webpit: again - it is not funny
<Webpit> who's laughing
<Echylo> me!
<Echylo> me!
<marcin_ant> Webpit: my customer works in printing house he cannot use gimp
<Echylo> ooh
<Echylo> install photoshop on his linux
<Echylo> corel sucks anyway
<dredg> marcin_ant: so why is he trying to use linux? right tool for the job and all that, and clearly in this case linux is not the right tool for the job
<marcin_ant> Echylo: but he needs Corel because he gets files from his customers in corel format
<Echylo> I see
<Echylo> then you follow my 5 steps ^
<marcin_ant> dredg: because he wants to learn linux
<Nic> its too bad. so many ppl are forced to use windows for their work :p
<marcin_ant> dredg: and I want him to switch to linux for web/mail/office etc.
<Echylo> and you have to install it?
<Echylo> that's not the way you learn linux
<Echylo> :p
<marcin_ant> Echylo: he is 55 y. old guy
<Nic> Echylo, well he can use it, it isnt a bad thing
<Webpit> ugh
<Webpit> marcin, walk away from that
<marcin_ant> Echylo: he doesn't want to learn linux in the way you think
<Webpit> he will break you in "how do you do this, how do i do that" i know... my father wanted to "learn linux" translate:  wanted me to teach him
<marcin_ant> Echylo: he just want "virus free" mail etc.
<Nic> Echylo, yep it's hard learning when you're old. same for my parents. my dad want to use it, but I guess he wouldn't be able to install it
<Bandit> Nic i am old
<Echylo> marcin
<Echylo> virus free mail
<Echylo> install thunderbird
<Echylo> antivir
<Echylo> firefox
<Echylo> zone alarm
<marcin_ant> Webpit: I switched him to mozilla thunderbird and firefox already and open office
<Echylo> he won't have troubles
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> damn
<Nic> well, if you're free time, you can have time to learn. when you are busy with your work, it's quite hard
<Echylo> ok I understand
<marcin_ant> Webpit: and now it should be easy for him to use these tools on linux
<marcin_ant> ok guys now I need to fix this fuc*** partition
<Webpit> yeah
<marcin_ant> brb
<Webpit> the more peoplel ike this see that there are options
<Webpit> the more freedom they feel
<Webpit> he should really look at gimp
<Webpit> its a nice program or imagemagick
* dredg sighs
<dredg> the gimp is not the be-all and end-all of graphics
<Webpit> no
<dredg> openoffice is not the be-all and end-all of office apps
<Webpit> but i havent explored others
<dr_willis> but for the Price - the Gimp is hard to beat...
<dr_willis> :P
<Webpit> yet
<dredg> in fact things like excel and oo clash horribly
<Webpit> oh man dont get me started on how excel killed my 100 hour + spreadsheet
<dr_willis> lol
<IRCMonkey> I'm wondering if ubuntu has some kind of port or package system?
<ssam> does anyone know what is the command to run the application choosen as the mailto handler in the preferred applications control panel
<dr_willis> IRCMonkey,  its uses the apt system.
<dredg> sorry, i'm way too practical to switch to something just cos it's linux.
<IRCMonkey> I see, thanks
<ssam> i guess something like gnome-mail-handler or something
<Echylo> question, when I saved attachements in Pan, I can't retrieve them in the fold I specified
<marcin_ant> hmm what could be a reason for "critical error" when trying to install grub
<marcin_ant> while lilo works perfectly?
<Echylo> your computer likes lilo
<Webpit> dredg i think for me its more a matter of freedom of choice now
<Echylo> and hates grub
<marcin_ant> Echylo: :)
<Echylo> not funny I gues
<Echylo>  :p
<dredg> Webpit: i got bored with bludgeoning things into working with linux years ago. either i can do everything i need to do in one place or i cannot. if i cannot, then i won't.
<Webpit> yeah
<Echylo> any1 has Pan in here?
<draxula> hi everyone
<Webpit> i had the same problem a few years ago with redhat/gnome
<Webpit> then i tried this dist came with a magazine
<Webpit> i havent had to bludgeon yet
<Webpit> even my printer works [same printer didnt work before under RH cups] 
<Webpit> and sound
<draxula> just installed warty and strugling with wireless
<Webpit> yeah i dont know if its the distribution [debian vs RH]  that makes the difference, or just a new crop of tools for "graphical" users that makes life more livable on linux
<Echylo> anyone? I can't retrieve downloads from "Pan" usenet
<tolstoy> Echylo, I use it, but it works for me.
<jcoxon77> draxula, what is your wireless card?
<Echylo> but It doesn't downloads the thing to my folder
<Echylo> an mp3 btw
<marcin_ant> Echylo: I propably have an explanation... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogInstallNotes
<tolstoy> maybe it placed it somewhere else?  Can you search your homedir?
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> how to search?
<dr_willis> Echylo,  by defauklt they download to News/Pan
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> that folder doesn't exists here
<Echylo> save attachements in this directory : /home/echylo/News/Pan
<Echylo> w8 a second
<Echylo> god
<dr_willis> hmm. Make the directory perhaps? no idea. I use pan on all tehse other disrtos.
<tolstoy> maybe it somehow ended up in .pan?
<Echylo> dr_willis said the answer
<Echylo> wrong folder
<Echylo> maybe he didn't saved them
<Webpit> lol
<Echylo> lets try
<tolstoy> i've been running hoary since not long after warty.  this is the first time I've been locked out of my desktop!  I guess that's amazing, actually.
<Echylo> hmm
<Bandit> tolstoy same for me
<Echylo> nope
<Echylo> dr_willis, still not working
<tolstoy> Bandit, someone just posted to the forums, claiming it's a session manager prob, but I don't seem to get as far as he did.
<tolstoy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15742
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: if you're still fighting grub, there's a good article here: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<Bandit> let me look
<draxula> Intel 2200 onFujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro V2000
<draxula> seems to picked up by the drivers, but no joy in configurating it.
<zeR> I want to install a program, that includes a kernel module (fuse 2.2). I am installing linux-source right now. Can i simply modprobe the module after installing fuse or do i have to configure and build the kernel?
<draxula> is there support for WPA yet on Ubuntu?
<chrissturm> hey guys! i am running hoary, and after the latest updates my xsession ends after one second. anyone else experiencing this?
<Bandit> tolstoy yeah mine is a bit different mine stops at your session only lasted 10 seconds
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: just about everyone, it seems :/
<Bandit> chrissturm thoreauputic said it
<draxula> wait, let me first walk through the forums :-)
* chrissturm wonders if that is good or bad
<dr_willis> egads -- its amazeing the amount of Cruft that collects on a XP install...  :P replaceing XP with linux is like gaining back  2 new hard drives. :P
<tolstoy> Bandit, are you using GDM?  I'm not, which is maybe why I don't see the same things.  I'll try it, then I'm off to a damned staff infection, er, meeting.
<thoreauputic> has anyone tried ctrl-alt-F2, login, then try to run on tty8 by issuing `startx `which gnome-session` -- :1
<Bandit> tolstoy isnt gnome GDM
<thoreauputic> or startx /usr/bin/gnome-session -- :1
<neighborlee> dr_willis, not only the Cruft...but the errors...IE wont display pages anymore and I can't even 'remove' IE to try to 'reinstall' it...talik about a mesed up OS ;-))..ridiculous <<<
<dr_willis> note the 2 dashes - - :P
<tolstoy> Bandit: I get that error as well when I start from gdm.
<jem73> hola, alguien habla espaol???
<thoreauputic> and the spaces !
<tolstoy> thoreauputic, I generally startx from the tty all the time.
<neighborlee> dr_willis, the reason its an issue is because I use gamespy for online gaming with a friend..and it requires IE to function...isn't that lovely ;-))
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  my main issue now - is that XP isenting seeing the CD's change.. makes a little hard to install a 10 cd game when it cant see that youce put in disk #2 like it asked.
<snowblink> jem73: #ubuntu-es
<Bandit> tolstoy i always assumed that GDM was gnome display manager
<thoreauputic> tolstoy: so did I until Ubuntu - now I'm cursing gdm all the time ;)
<jem73> snowblink: gracias... :D
<Echylo> ok tolstoy or dr_willis the Pan thing won't download any thing to the map I specified
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  ive been useing GameSpy and its kin for ages.. :O  been testing out Xfire lately.
<thoreauputic> tolstoy: but I still do the startx thing quite a bit
<Echylo> ow Wait!
<Nic> gamespy is hell, I hate it
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> now it downs txt's
<tolstoy> Even gnome failsafe mode didn't work.
<neighborlee> dr_willis,so whoever said that you can't uninstall IE was right apparatnly <G>...really bunrs me and i'm thinking only way out is to reinstall the entire OS....siiigh...too bad I can't get by totally without windows but atm I rely on msaccess and few others
<Nic> same kind as steam
<thoreauputic> Bandit: gdm *is* gnome display manager - gnome-session is one session you can start from it
<thoreauputic> xdm and kdm are two other dm incarnations that do the same sort of thing...
<vincent_> chrissturm: stop the starting of the sound daemon during the start of gnome (the option is in sound properties)
<chrissturm> vincent_: in what config file? i cant run any gui app :)
<Bandit> ok lets try this
<vincent_> try to log in icewm
<nanomad> i need help...
<chrissturm> thx vincent_
<vincent_> no problem
* thoreauputic reflects that this is a good argument for having a spare window manager installed
<nanomad> anyone could help? I have upgraded my hoary and now gnome isn't working
<Bandit> nanomad join the club
<nanomad> any solutions?
<thoreauputic> nanomad: you and all the rest of the universe, my friend :)
<nanomad> dho!
<nanomad> well, at least the shell works :)
<nanomad> i'm using irssi
<vincent_> nanomad : : stop the starting of the sound daemon during the start of gnome (the option is in sound properties)
<nanomad> i'll try, tjx
<thoreauputic> ... heh.. emacs is installed by default -some people *live* in emacs ;)
<nanomad> ..err thx
<vincent_> no problem
<dr_willis> Emacs/OS :P
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: "nice OS, pity about the editor..." ;)
<Bandit> vincent_ that fixes the issue?
<vincent_> yep
<Bandit> hmmm how do you stop it
<vincent_> it's due to the upgrade of esd this afternoon
<dr_willis> thoreauputic,  now we need a Nice Channel Argument over weather or not "emacs" is an "IDE"
<Bandit> yeah that was the last upgrade i made
<vincent_> Bandit: go to System>preference>Sound
<Bandit> how do you go about stopping the starting of it
<nanomad> same question...
<Bandit> vincent_ thats the problem i cant
<vincent_> why ?
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<Bandit> you mean from terminal
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<vincent_> try to apt-get install icewm or something like that
<dr_willis> i used to USE ed. you Young Wipper Snapper!
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> i also used to irc on a "printing" greenbar terminal.
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: when I were lad, used to stack punch cards !!
<vincent_> so you can log in icewm and launch gnome-sound-properties
<dr_willis> Lol.. they were just getting phased out  - i got to help throw them away.
<vincent_> icewm, fluxbox or e16 ....
<dr_willis> I do seem to recall an "Analog" computer in one of the labs.
<nanomad> vincent_: thx i'll try. see ya!
<spiral> hmmm...Does anyone here know whether the openoffice2 testing packages will be updated in hoary ?
<vincent_> ok
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: my laptop is *much* more powerful than the mainframe we used to do Fortran IV on !
<dr_willis> "fortran" -- ARGH! dont use that word!
<dr_willis> :P
<thoreauputic> hehe
<thoreauputic> better than *cough* COBOL
<dr_willis> Comal  :P
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hallo
<racoontje|clone> How can I install Ubuntu on a PC without a CD-rom?
<chrissturm> hmm, i cant run gnome-sesssion properties from xfce :(
<Bandit> :)
<nanomad> me too (i'm back)
<vincent_> why do you want to run gnome-session-properties ?
<vincent_> it's gnome-sound-properties
<nanomad> it crashes (tryed now...)
<chrissturm> vincent_: gnome-sound properties doesnt run too
<vincent_> uh ?
<vincent_> it works at home. sorry guys :)
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: you seem to be missing a hyphen there...
<chrissturm> thoreaputic: but only here :)
<nanomad> there must be a conf file somewhere for esd...
<vincent_> man gconf
<nanomad> yhea!
<thoreauputic> *grin* sudo apt-get remove --purge esd
<ulisse> hi channel
<njan> thoreauputic, what a delightful command.
<njan> :)
<ulisse> i have an emergency, help me please!
<tritium> crimsun, I'm back now.
<thoreauputic> no such package, unfortunately :(
<njan> ulisse, ask your question / describe your problem
<dr_willis> hmm
<tritium> Any new developments on the polypaudio issue?
<ulisse> I cannot login to gnome, it says that the session lasts less than 10 s
<nanomad> another one :)
<ulisse> it is not due to .ICEauthorithy
<dr_willis> try a different window manager
<thoreauputic> ulisse: welcome to the queue
<nanomad> ulisse: welcome to the club...
<ulisse> Is it a common issue?
<nanomad> ya
<ulisse> PPHHEEEOOOW.... i feel better now...
<thoreauputic> ulisse: it has monopolised conversation here for some time...
<ulisse> i tought i messed up my system...
<ulisse> so we only have to wait for an update?
<thoreauputic> well, you  did, but it wasn't your fault ;)
<nanomad> or u can try do solve the problem by yourself...
<chrissturm> the strange thing is that i am running polypaudio.
<ulisse> i am almost a newbie...
<ulisse> or better, i know exactly how to mess up a system, but i'm unable to solve this...
<rapha> Hi all!
<nanomad> as I know its a esd problem
<stuNNed> hi rapha
<nanomad> Hi
<ulisse> ehm... what is ESD? :-P
* umarmung_ is glad he updated gnome yesterday :)
<rapha> I just installed the latest Ubuntu Hoary build (daily image), and it installed fine. Now, however, GNOME doesn't come up. When I start gnome-session from a terminal, this is what happens:
<rapha> rapha@proactivity:~$ gnome-session
<rapha> SESSION_MANAGER=local/proactivity:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6972
<rapha> rapha@proactivity:~$
<tritium> ulisse, sound server
<nanomad> another one :)
<rapha> Could somebody point me to a solution for this problem?
<ulisse> welcome rapha
<Rocha> hello, do you know the name of the package that has the svn client?
<tritium> nanomad, another what?
<Rocha> I can't find it! :/
<dr_willis> lol
<ulisse> you're not alone
<paolo> Hi guys! My ubuntu pc makes something strange: Nautilus can't delete to trash the files of a vfat mounted partition. Note that I can delete them in a terminal, but not in Nautilus. Is there a reason?
<dr_willis> should i be ashamed that i  normally use "windowmaker"  under Ubuntu? :P
<Amaranth> Yes. :P
<tritium> jdub, I had to leave shortly after our "10 clients" discussion.  Any new developments?
<lapo> ulisse, maybe I know you, am I right?
<jdub> tritium: not wrt that yet
<ulisse> Lapo, yes, I think...
<dr_willis> lol. getting rdy to test out the PPC version on my imac. :p
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: heretic!
<kakalto> what is a media player that supports *.asx music streaming?
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: you should be using fluxbox like me ;)
<ulisse> lapo, if you are "bat"...
<Rocha> fluxbox sucks
<tritium> jdub, okay.  I'll try to help.  If there's anything i can do, let me know.
* thoreauputic throws a large UNIX manual in Rocha's direction
<lapo> ulisse, di solito
<haggai> spiral: yes, I already tried twice to update them.  http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/openoffice.org2/1.9.76-0ubuntu2/
<kakalto> anyone know?
<Rocha> thoreauputic, :D
<binks> hi all
<Rocha> thoreauputic, you missed me
<H0lyD4wg> how do i make Gnome use another window manager?
<Bandit> tritium after the last update i made on hoary today i get this message when attempting to log into gnome   your session only lasted 10 seconds
<kent> is there some issues with gnome in Hoary now?
<thoreauputic> Rocha: evidently everyone who tried to toss you a manual missed...
<thoreauputic> ;)
<kakalto> Rocha, then get up off your ass and collect the damn manual :P
<thoreauputic> hehe
<tritium> Bandit, I believe there's a esound bug related to that.
<binks> im just running fglrxconfig and one of the options is do u want  xfree86-dga (y/n)?
<Bandit> and by the way welcome back :)
<tritium> Bandit, and I think a fix is in the works already.
<tritium> Bandit, thanks for noticing :)
<Bandit> ah ok perfect thanks
<vixus> Hi all.
<binks> what is this do i need it i have a ati9600 xtd
<stuNNed> binks: default is (n) right?
<vixus> In OOo Draw, can I radially copy something? (Like the hour marks for a clock face)
<binks> yes n default
<Rocha> thoreauputic, nop, the first one didn't miss, that's why i don't use windows.
<stuNNed> then that should be ok
<thoreauputic> Rocha: :D
<stuNNed> binks: checked in #ati?
<aadil> greetings
<binks> ok its just when i open a new window its always too big for the screen
<stuNNed> hi aadil
<aadil> hello stuNNed
<stuNNed> binks: don't think that has to do with dga afaik
<spiral> haggai: all right, I download them... But do you know if they'll be integrated in the official servers as the old one was ?
<binks> also i loose my mouse in enemy territory so i cant play
<vixus> It's just, #OO.o seems dead.
<haggai> spiral: eh?
<spiral> haggai: why are them called "*failled" ?
<stuNNed> binks: again, have you checked in #ati?
<binks> cheers stunned will try #ati
<ulisse> lapo, any solution to my (our) problem?
<haggai> spiral: those are failed builds
<binks> :) thanks
<Slant> Has anyone just freshly dist-upgraded and lost the ability to run any gnome programs for more than a second?
<spiral> haggai: all right..; So not usable...
<stuNNed> binks: yw :)
<lapo> ulisse, which one?
<haggai> spiral: exactly.  That's why they're not updated yet
<Slant> I'm talking about in Hoary.
<ulisse> lapo, the gnome session issue
<lapo> ulisse, gnome-session hangs on startup?
<ulisse> yep
<lapo> ulisse, try to kill ganim
<spiral> haggai: do you know whether they can be fixed ?
<lapo> ulisse, and/or comment anything not needed in /etc/fstab
<ulisse> lapo, i'll try and be back ;-)
<zenrox> hmmm i just got a nifty error when i started gnome
<Slant> zenrox: As did I.
<ulisse> ganim, you said? or gamin?
<zenrox> "session lasted 10 secs"
<Slant> zenrox: No GNOME program can run for more than a second.
<zenrox> unable to load .ICEauthorty file
<stuNNed> how does gamin work well with nfs?
<Slant> I logged in a failsafe session and tried other programs.
<fabbione> esound is broken!
<fabbione> please hold on
<thoreauputic> Rocha: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/dil-unix.gif  ;)
<haggai> spiral: I know what the i386/powerpc problems are but amd64 is more complicated
<fabbione> downgrade libesd if you know how to do that
<zenrox> Slant: how do we fix this
<tritium> haggai, what are the plans for openoffice.org2's database software?
<fabbione> otherwise just wait a little bit to upgrade
<Rocha> thoreauputic, ROTFL
<Slant> zenrox: I wish I had a clue. That's why I came in here.
<lapo> ulisse, the fam thingy
<zenrox> lol
<thoreauputic> Rocha: it's an oldie but goodie :)
<Slant> The softare is segfaulting, and then the segfault is being caught.
<Slant> strace indicates that.
<haggai> tritium: its included already, except for the java bits
<spiral> haggai: all right... Does this mean that as long as the amd64 isn't done, none of them will be released ?
<tritium> haggai, oh?  Is that a recent addition?
<chrissturm> shouldnt i find a "enable esd" flag in some gconf xml file?
<spiral> haggai: on debian.org, I saw that they recommended a 32bits chroot for openoffice & things like that... quite astonishing
<Slant> fabbione: It's hard to downgrade when you can't check the archives for the version because everything is broken.
<Slant> fabbione: Assuming you were referring to the GNOME issue?
<fabbione> Slant: it's not a GNOME error. but the result is gnome not starting
<Slant> What actually is the error?
<Nire-work> ok so whats up with this horay version of ubuntu?
<fabbione> lftp http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/esound/
<zenrox> so remove esd and that should fix it fabbione
<ulisse> lapo, gamin is not running
<thenuke> Nire-work: it's unstable version, don't try it
<thoreauputic> Nire-work: it's *down* at the moment ;)
<Nire-work> ah
<Nire-work> well
<fabbione> mget *0.2.35-2_*
<fabbione> and install the 3 debs you need
<lapo> ulisse, I don't have the ubuntu machine at hand, I don't remember exavtly how we managed to fix that
<spiral> thoreauputic: hoary broken ?
<fabbione> esound-common
<fabbione> libesd
<fabbione> and esound
<fabbione> that's all you need
<Nire-work> I need a ppc version that I dont have to run some goofy command on to get booted, and has xorg, and wishful thinking, xfce 4.2
<thoreauputic> spiral: esound problem
<zenrox> ok fabbione
<jc-denton> hi all
<spiral> thoreauputic: ah maybe... I use kde & a mix with debian sid...
<jc-denton> i'm testing the ubuntu life cd
<rapha> Doesn't anybody use today's Hoary?
<jc-denton> but i got a few problemes with it..
<jc-denton> first
<scotth> hey, is there any known brokenness in hoary right now?
<Slant> fabbione: Thanks.
<spiral> jc-denton: stop playing deus ex :-p
<scotth> rapha, yeah... gnome is pissed... specifically gconfd
<jc-denton> if i want to load everything in the ram it freezes on my laptop with 512mb
<thoreauputic> Nire-work: can I offer you a moon with that order?
<jc-denton> i dont do at the mom
<spiral> jc-denton: maybe you've been traumatised :-p
<jc-denton> it freezes with kernel panic, sayin that there is not enough memory
<jc-denton> and second problem
<gobgo1> hello, i'm trying to install the warty version of ubuntu on a laptop, but it fails installing the base system, i don't have any floppy drive and i've got the following message: FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/blablabla/floppy.ko), anyone can help please?
<Nire-work> well i asked yesterday about getting xorg and someone told me get horay
<Nire-work> so now here i am again, and you are telling me its broken, which is fine
<rapha> scotth, will that fix itself anytime soon through dist-upgrade?
<thoreauputic> Nire-work: temporarily
<jc-denton> i cannot use the radeon module as described in the help menu and i can also not set the resolution to anything other then 1024
<Nire-work> I can go back to warty and i can get it to boot with the goofy fix
<zenrox> fabbione:  whats the apt-get command to get it to install the older version
<Nire-work> but that brings me back to my first question, how do I upgrade it to xorg, and get xfce 4.2 on it?
<scotth> rapha, my friend right now is dist-upgrading every few minutes... to try... but we have no clue
<fabbione> zenrox: what i wrote before. there is no apt command
<fabbione> you need to use dpkg
<fabbione> or aptitude from console
<zenrox> ok
<thoreauputic> Nire-work: well, you could install a whole bunch of dev packages and get compiling, I guess
<rapha> Ubuntu developers do you HEAR us? Can the community get a first-hand response?
<Nire-work> or actually, now that i have horay installed, if it gets fixed, is there a way i can update the current install so i dont have to do a while fresh install?
<Nire-work> the machine is a spare, just using it to try out ubuntu heh
<kakalto> Rocha, then get up off your ass and collect the damn manual :P
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> what is a media player that supports *.asx music streaming?
<rapha> Nire-work, that's simple.
<jc-denton> how do i get a working live cd?
<jc-denton> :D
<Rocha> kakalto, i'm coding now, i don't have time for that :P
<thoreauputic> Nire-work: seriously, you could compile your own packages if you have the time and patience - and use checkinstall to make debs or whatever
<legion> i'm new to any linux system,my mate gave me ubuntu,i am trying to istall mplayer or a equivlent,can anyone help?
<Echylo> legion
<kakalto> Rocha, sorry, I was pushing up, and didn't realise I had said anything after asking the question :P
<thoreauputic> Nire-work: or maybe there's a PPC Gentoo version that has what you want?
<legion> yes
<Nire-work> yeh well gentoo takes forever to install
<Echylo> click on computer, computer configuration, synaptic package manager
<lonewolff> if i change the sources.list to say horay where it says warty and do dist-upgrade will that update ubuntu to hoary?
<kakalto> maybe if I ask a more direct question...
<Rocha> kakalto, ok
<Nire-work> and that defeats the purpose of trying out ubuntu
<kakalto> Sorry 'bout that :)
<Echylo> you need to give password of your account
<thoreauputic> legion: search for "restricted formats" on ubuntulinux.org
<tritium> haggai, sorry, but which package provides the new oo.org database standalone app?
<scotth> DO NOT DISTUPGRADE TO HOARY RIGHT NOW, ITS BROKEN
<thoreauputic> Nire-work: true
<legion> ok
<haggai> spiral: the pkg will be uploaded as soon as it builds on that architecture.  The 64 bit chroot bit is because it isn't 64 bit clean yet
<haggai> tritium: openoffice.org-core
<kakalto> does bmp support *.asx streaming audio?
<haggai> tritium: openoffice.org2-core sorry
<tritium> haggai, so it has no .desktop entry...
<jc-denton> does nobody here use the live cd?
<haggai> tritium: that's right.  There is one in the new (failed to build) packages
<Echylo> how you activate root account again?
<haggai> Echylo: sudo -s
<amphigory> Can anyone suggest how I might go about installing hoary to a RAID1 setup?  My issues is that, no matter what I do, the installer insists that there are no partitions configured as "RAID autodetect"
<Echylo> thanks
<tritium> haggai, thanks :)
<nanomad> I'm back. Any news for the Gnome thing?
<bumperland> how do i get streaming audio to work on warty ? as on shoutcast
<brushhead> hi does anyone know about iwconfig?
<spiral> haggai: so did this mean "not until amd64 compliant" or "will be released asap for i386, with or without amd64 compliance"... Sorry
<tritium> brushhead, what about it?
<haggai> spiral: i386 will enter the archive as soon as it is ready, amd64 will enter later
<zeR> how can i get into the partitioning program that appears in the installation?
<brushhead> i'm trying to get my USR2210 wifi card working
* tritium appreciates seb128's hassles with evolution
<hitu> hey can someone try and send me a file
<brushhead> but i'm confused about the access opint name
<hitu> i wanna check if my dcc works
<brushhead> is it the macc address of the ap or what?
* jc-denton downloads gnoppix
<seb128> tritium: thanks :)
<tritium> seb128, thank you :)
<binks> ho do i install xorg into warty anyone got a lnk
<Rocha> Change the repositiories from warty to hoary
<kent> have any one else got problems with gnome in Hoary now? I have issues with session or something.
<Bandit> kent yep a few of us
<kokey> who knows about the error with gnome in hoary?
<binks> im new to linux is it wise updating to hoary
<Bandit> kentjust be patient
<thoreauputic> binks: no
<nanomad> binks: DON'T DISTUPGRADE FOR NOW AS GNOME IS BROKEN
<kokey> Bandit hehehe.. ok...
<binks> ok i just want to xorg can i se it in warty
<thoreauputic> binks: "new to linux" and "Hoary" should not appear in the same sentence...
* Bandit patient dammit i am smoking like a chimney   j/k
<gobgo1> :)
<hitu> lol thoreauputic
<kakorna> Hi, i have a question - what can be wrong if the computer stops at 'Preconfiguring packages...' when im doing 'apt-get install xserver-xfree86', its a 3.2ghz so it should work fine - ive tried both warty and hoary - the CD works fine on my laptop, any sugguestions?
<nanomad> lol
<binks> i no i just want xorg can i use it in warty
<kokey> maybe someone can put about this error something in the topic ;-)
<zeR> i get "you may have run out of disk space" when i want to install ubuntu (at copying files to hd). Any ideas?!?
<thoreauputic> binks: unless you have masochistic tendencies...
<binks> no i cant even play enemy territory in warty yet
<kent> Bandit, im patient. Just wanted to know  if its me or Hoary.  Im as happy as can be right now actually, i got my brothers Lexmark printer to work in linux. :)
<Bandit> kent perfect
<nanomad> binks: for et just disable esd
<nanomad> it works :)
<binks> ed
<binks> esd ?
<nanomad> gnome sound manger
<sri> has anybody getting problems with gnome-session crashing on hoary?
<sri> s/has/is/
<evarlast> *cough* enlightenment sound daemon
<kent> sri, yes.
<nanomad> error: the sound server of gnome
<binks> ok how
<sri> kent: have you been able to fix it?
<kent> sri, now. But just wait, they will fix it when they can..
* tritium thinks a update to the topic might be in order
<nanomad> binks: disable it so it won't start on login
<sri> kent: ok.
<tritium> s/a/an
<kent> sri, Im using irc from the terminal with Bitchx instead of Gnome until they fix it :)
<sri> kent: hopefully soon. :-)  fluxbox is not as nice as GNOME is :)
<thoreauputic> nanomad: everlast was right
<sri> kent: as long as someone is working on it.
<sri> kent: thanks for the info
<thoreauputic> sri: I disagree - I prefer Fluxbox :)
<sri> there's one in every crowd :P
* sri uses fluxbox for his vnc sessions
<Bandit> i am working on it just dont know what I am doing
<thoreauputic> sri: do you have the latest version?
<sri> thoreauputic: whatever is i in hoary
<thoreauputic> sri:  0.9.12 is current, and very nice with the rightthemes and transparency etc
<thoreauputic> sri: I'm guessing Hoary is still using 1.14.something, but I may be wrong
<sri> thoreauputic: version number changed?
<tritium> Bandit, what are you working on?
<sri> 1.14 is greater than 0.9.12 :-)\
<Bandit> tritium not being a smartass :)
<tritium> Bandit, heh
<thoreauputic> sri: no, the "stable" branch just hasn't been updated for ages - the ones to get are the development versions O.9.*
<thoreauputic> http://fluxbox.org
<Hannes_>    svn checkout svn+ssh://anonymous@forgesvn1.novell.com/svn/hula/trunk/hula
<Hannes_> no...
<thoreauputic> sri: I agree the numbers are counter-intuitive
<zenrox> fabbione: i cant for the life of me get aptitude you use the older esound files
<jesuel> ooo, im getting fios...!
<jesuel> mmm i actually love verizon today ;p
<zenrox> lol vz sucks
<zenrox> lol
<jesuel> 30mbit download/5mbit upload is nice :)
<zenrox> lickey you 768k in 128k out
<jesuel> course im not getting that package, im getting the 15mbit down/2mbit upload package
<jesuel> 49.95 a month :)
<lonewolff> wow i pay 350gbp/month for 4mbit up/down
<thoreauputic> sri: actually I just checked: the stable version of flux is 0.1.14
<jesuel> yeah i been paying 21.95 for 3mbit down/384k up from my isp currently, but 15down/2up for 50. Fine with me
<evarlast> where are you?
<evarlast> I want that! ;)
<jesuel> the 15down/2up will be in keller, texas
<thoreauputic> so 0.9.*  *is* in fact >  0.1.14  ;)
<Nisse> Hello?
<tolstoy> so, is it the sound daemon that's crashing gnome in today's hoary updates?
<zenrox> tolstoy: yep
<tolstoy> ah, saw the forum posting.  libesd, or something.
<jdub> tolstoy: upgrade on the way, or you can downgrade temporarily
<zenrox> ill just wate for the upgrade
<Nisse> Hate to ask, but i have had linux for 2 hours now, and i finally getting somewhere.. I want to compile something from terminal, but it gives me the error: configure: error: "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" What and how and when? Feel so lost.. Ok, i know, im lame..
<zenrox> casue i cant get it to downgrade
<tolstoy> Nisse, isn't there a development package you have to apt-get?  Forgot the name of it.
<tolstoy> development-essentials, or something.
<Nisse> apr-get?
<tolstoy> Nisse, I don't think ubuntu has devel tools installed by default.
<zenrox> Nisse:  do a sudo apt-get install essentials
<jdub> build-essential
<zenrox> or something liek that
<zenrox> yep jdub is right
<thoreauputic> Nisse: to get the compiler do  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zenrox> yep
<thoreauputic> ah, too slow ;)
<Nisse> Ok, hmm. What do you mean with do sudo apt-get?
<Nisse> is that a command?
<tolstoy> Nisse, and if your build fails, you might have to install other -dev packages.
<Bandit> well lets see if that will bring up SiRrUs
<thoreauputic> Nisse: suggest you read the FAQ on ubuntulinux.org
<tolstoy> wooo wooo gnome be back!
<Nisse> Thor, yepp... =)
<Cutman> I cant boot the Ubuntu Live CD...whats wrong?
<thoreauputic> Nisse: and read about the package manager synaptic (easier to use)
<thoreauputic> Nisse: also you might want to enable more repositories in the package manager
<Nisse> Ok, this is to much. Maybe linux is nt my thing..
<SiRrUs> lol i am back
<Cutman> When I use the Live CD....will I get to choose between Ubuntu and Windows at startup?
<SiRrUs> damm didnt have to reinstall grrrrrrrr  but thanks for the fix
<thoreauputic> Nisse: no, synaptic is really easy to use - just do a bit of reading
<thoreauputic> Nisse: it is quite magical in fact
<sri> kent: it's fixed now
<sri> kent: esound was borked
<Bandit> yep it is
<thoreauputic> Nisse: where did you disappear to?
<thoreauputic> Nisse: try again if you wish
<Nisse> God knows, soz..shrugh. =)
<sri> kent: for some reason I was using esound instead of polypaudio (removed esound and brought back polypaudio)
<thoreauputic> Nisse: it's better to keep it in channel so others can help or learn :)
<Nisse> Ok. =)
<sri> thoreauputic: okay, cool. :)
<sri> thoreauputic: I need to turn on that antialias option in fluxbox, thats cool.
<thoreauputic> Nisse: if you read a bit on the ubuntu site, you will get the hang of it - use the search functions
<Cutman> Do I have to enter the BIOS when I'm going to boot from the CD?
<Nisse> Ok, what i need is a dev-"kit" for ubuntu, becouse it doesnt come in the distro?
<thoreauputic> sri: yes, also there's an alpha option that gives you transparent menus etc
<thoreauputic> Nisse: what are you wanting to install?
<tsjubu> are the gnome loggin prob fix alreay?
<thoreauputic> Nisse: most apps are available without compiling
<Akiyuki> Are X and gnome packaged with i386.iso or are those installed via apt-get?
<seacyd> Hi, my microphone is not working. Mixer is on, Audacity complains Audio-E/A-Layer could not be initialized
<Nisse> gdesklets and xmms
<thoreauputic> Nisse: you just need to open the package manager and enable universe in the repositories (it's just a check box)
<kent> sri, did it work after you upgraded?
<Akiyuki> Are X and gnome packaged with i386.iso or are those installed via apt-get?
<thoreauputic> Nisse: then update with the refresh/reload button, and browse or search for xmms and gdesklets
<zenrox> hmm still dont work with me
<Nisse> One thing at a time. Im swedish, my linux is in swedish. Package manager?
<thoreauputic> Nisse: it's the application that installs things for you
<zenrox> gnome still wont load
<Nisse> Ok, and that app is called packade manager.
<Akiyuki> zenrox: When you installed ubuntu did it install X and gnome for you? Or did it have to go and download those later?
<Bandit> zenrox did you update just now
<zenrox> Bandit:  yes
<thoreauputic> Nisse: yes - it's also nicknamed "Synaptic" - but you don't need to know that ;)
<zenrox> Akiyuki:  it installed gnome at install
<Rocha> What is the ubuntu hoary deb-src repository?
<dredg> thoreauputic: wow, a statement that might have come from apple :)
<Akiyuki> That's what I was wondering. I didn't know if it only installs the base files, and then connects to the internet to get the rest of it?
<Bandit> zenrox worked good for me
<zenrox> Akiyuki: it sonnect to inet and get the rest
<thoreauputic> dredg: heh - and I was going to say apt-cache search && apt-get update && apt-get install xmms ;)
<zenrox> Bandit:  iknow i wonder why its not for me
<Akiyuki> Well, if you do not have the internet are X and gnome on the iso image?
<Bandit> did you apt-get update  and apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> Aikyes
<zenrox> Akiyuki:  yes
<thoreauputic> Akiyuki: yes
<Bandit> zenrox ?
<zenrox> just not the updated gnome
<Akiyuki> Thank you, because I do not have an internet connection to the machine I installing them on.
<zenrox> ya Bandit
<GuBA> hello... in where encounter the folder of cgi-bin in my Ubuntu?
<seacyd> Microphone is still not working, any help?
<Kokey> Bandit, It's working here! great!
<Bandit> zenrox you updated and upgraded
<Bandit> and for me it is as well
<thoreauputic> GuBA: you won't, unless you install apache and various other bits and pieces
<zenrox> Bandit: yep updated and upgraded gnome will not load (casue of the esound prob)
<Bandit> zenrox the problems been fixed
<froust> I want to set up a secure (no username/password in clear text) ftp server at home - can anyone point me to a howto?
<zenrox> Bandit:  its not worken
<zenrox> dont know why
<lonewolff> is it safe to dist-upgrade hoary now then?
<thoreauputic> froust: why not use ssh? you can use scp and sftp with it for security
<Bandit> zenrox how long ago did you upgrade
<froust> thoreauputic: i don't know how to set that up... i'm connecting from a windows box
<thoreauputic> froust: ssh is installed by default
<zenrox> Bandit:  i have bine running the update every min for the last 10 mins
<thoreauputic> froust: use putty on windows
<froust> i have an ssh client, but i don't know how to do ftp over ssh
<zenrox> Bandit:  and the upgrade too
<Bandit> zenrox maybe you need to update your sources
<zenrox> Bandit:  dont think thats the prob
<zenrox> i have updated my sources
<zenrox> 1 millon time
<Bandit> zenrox ok thought it might be cause there are a few of us that have been fixed in the last 10 mins
<thoreauputic> froust: starting point -> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=sftp+howto&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<zenrox> Bandit:  i know thats why i am frustrated
<thoreauputic> froust: or  http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html
<bruno> hey
<froust> thoreauputic: if i had had any luck with google, i wouldn't be asking
<Bandit> zenrox try a dist-upgrade
<zenrox> have no go
<bruno> i have a screen related problem
<thoreauputic> froust: not to be rude, but there is a huge number of googlable howtos on this subject
<bruno> i changed screens, and when ubuntu boots, i see all the start up details flashing by
<bruno> but when x should start, the screen goes in standby
<bruno> anyone know why this is happening?
<froust> thoreauputic: i know that. i've been using linux for a month, and i don't quite understand what it's saying.
<zenrox> Bandit:  nothen still broke
<thoreauputic> froust:  http://www.openssh.com/windows.html
<thoreauputic> windows related + putty
<Bandit> zenrox then you need your sources updated
<tritium> thanks for the fixes, jdub
<zenrox> Bandit: apt-get update
<zenrox> then
<zenrox> i do a apt-get upgrade
<zenrox> and then thare is nothen to update
<Kokey> zenrox, apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<froust> thoreauputic: i can get the client side working fine
<froust> that's a no brainer, i just don't know how to set up my linux box to be the server.
<Bandit> no need for the -u
<zenrox> Kokey:  nothen
<thoreauputic> froust: the server is linux, right?
<thoreauputic> ah sorry
<froust> yes.
<froust> i was using vsftpd
<zenrox> Bandit:  it might be all ready installed but not worken
<froust> until i found out that it transmits in clear text
<Bandit> zenrox if it were there it would fix your problem
<zenrox> hmmm
<zenrox> well i dont know then
<Diegote> Hi all
<thoreauputic> froust: once you ahve ssh running on the linux box (which it does by default I believe), you just need to open port 22 and login, as far as I know, using the instructions for putty.
<zenrox> maby a format and install then upgrade back to hoary will fix it but i dont want to do that
<Ubupimp> If my cdrom is not able to boot at startup, is there a floppy image that can boot the cdrom?
<krism> thoreauputic : ubuntu doesnt install sshd by default.
<krism> thoreauputic : iirc, it's openssh-server
<froust> so it uses a normal ftp server, but does it through an ssh tunnel?
<tritium> zenrox, maybe your mirror doesn't have the updated packages yet
<thoreauputic> krism: hmm.. you're right - you need to pt-get install it
<Bandit> tritium i told him that several times
<zenrox> tritium:  maby
<krism> thoreauputic : do you mean 'pwn3d-get install it'? :)
<Ubupimp> If my cdrom is not able to boot at startup, is there a floppy image that can boot the cdrom?
<thoreauputic> krism: hehe
<bruno> can anyone help me with a display related problem?
<froust> so i don't need to set up anything special on my linux box, i just need to tweak putty?
<tritium> Bandit, sorry...
<tritium> Bandit, I'm distracted here
<thoreauputic> krism: here I just did an apt-get install ssh I believe - it seems to be all that's needed
<thoreauputic> krism: sshd isn't a separate package
<Diegote> I would like to build a customized hoary-live, but I have Debian sid installed, not Ubuntu. In the wiki it says I should use an ubuntu kernel. Do I really have to install Ubuntu?
<froust> that's where i get lost.
<Ubupimp> ARE THERE ANY BOOT IMAGES TO BOOT FROM FLOPPY IF CDROM DOESNT BOOT BY ITSSELF?
<tritium> shhh...
<sege> hmm
<sege> i just went blind
<bruno> lol
* zenrox falls over casue esound boroke my sys
<Ubupimp> Does anyone know?
<thoreauputic> krism: apt-cache show ssh says >> Description: Secure shell client and server
<bruno> can anyone help me with a display related problem?
<thoreauputic> Ubupimp: well, we certainly *heard* you :/
<tritium> that's because ssh depends on openssh-client and openssh-server
<zenrox> now its just got added to the sources
<thoreauputic> tritium: yup
<tritium> thoreauputic, :)
<zenrox> but nothen to upgade
<zenrox> hmmm
<H0lyD4wg> Ubupimp, install this : http://btmgr.webframe.org/index.php3?body=download.html on your floppy. once you boot it from the floppy it'll give you an option to boot from CD even if your BIOS doesn't support it.
<tritium> zenrox, patience
<tritium> bruno, what kind of problem
<zenrox> tritium:  i dont have any of thoes
<zenrox> lol
<Ubupimp> Thanks H0lyD4wg
<bruno> i changed screens, and when ubuntu boots, i see all the start up details flashing by
<bruno> but when x should start, the screen goes in standby
<froust> thoreauputic: thanks for the help
<bruno> how do i set the configuration for the new screen?
<H0lyD4wg> So, how do i make Gnome use Openbox for window-management instead of Metacity?
<Nisse> thoreauputic: Ok, found the program, clicked a boit and now its downloadin stuff. Is the program gettin needed files?
<tritium> bruno, by screen, you mean monitor?
<bruno> yes
<thoreauputic> Nisse: umm.. sorry my clairvoyant isn't available to answer that one ;)
<tritium> bruno, goes to standby...I've only seen that happen on Windows.
<Nisse> thoreauputic: Ha, ha, ok.. =)
<thoreauputic> Nisse: it rather depends what you clicked :)
<tritium> bruno, you're running Warty or Hoary?
<bruno> tritium: well, the monitor goes blank :)
<bruno> warty
<RU63> in hoary it seems like you can't delete any apps without deleting the ubuntu-desktop.... is there a way around this?
<Nisse> Well, selected xmms, then the apply button and then apply again.
<namaste`> hello. is there any known bug, that when i add any server into xchat / thunderbirds serverlist, i won't be able to ping it no more?
<tritium> bruno, did you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<RU63> i mean remove
<Nisse> thoreauputic: Its dl package files.
<thoreauputic> RU63: it's adummy package - losing it won't matter
<RU63> thoreauputic: thanks..
<tritium> RU63, you can't change the dependencies, but thoreauputic speaks the truth
<thoreauputic> Nisse: well, I guess you'll find out if you got it right then :)
<Nisse> thoreauputic: Yepp.
<thoreauputic> tritium: as a generalisation, that's true :)
<Nisse> thoreauputic: Either it works, or ill format and install xp again. =)
<thoreauputic> tritium: but all generalisations are dangerous, espaecially this one ;)
<tritium> thoreauputic, I'm glad to hear that :)
<tritium> heh
<zenrox> man i hate wating
<thoreauputic> tritium: see above for caveat ;)
<tritium> I saw...
<tritium> zenrox, what mirror are you using?
<RU63> is this bad?  ** (process:11613): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<bruno> tritium, how do i get a command line? my monitor doesn't do anything here. or do i do something during start up to get a command line?
<zenrox> arcive.ubuntu.com
<zenrox> tritium:  arcive.ubuntu.com
<namaste`> anyone?
<namaste`> iptables are empty...
<tritium> bruno, do you have another machine you can ssh into your box with?
<thoreauputic> bruno: either open a termianl from a right click on the desktop in gnome, or do ctrl-alt-F2 and log in in the resultant black hole ;)
<thoreauputic> *terminal
<tritium> why does everybody like virtual console 2?
<zenrox> dont know
<tritium> what's so special about 2 relative to 1, or 3-6?
<searcher`> k this sucks
<bruno> thoreauputic: cool :)
<froust> which is the most secure? ftp over ssl/tls, ftp over ssl, sftp over ssh, or ftp over tls?
<thoreauputic> tritium: habit - I often startx from tty1 so it's easier
<searcher`> i think i just messed up my grub install
<zenrox> tritium: 1 is for irc 2= updating
<searcher`> now when i reboot i just get the grub shell
<tritium> LinuxJones likes v.c. 2 also, I think
<searcher`> anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<tritium> zenrox, heh, okay
<bruno> tritium: yes, but i'll try via the command line
<searcher`> it would be greatly appreciated
<searcher`> (using the new hoary livecd till i can get back into my regular system)
<zenrox> tritium:  its still not upgrading the esound packages
<tritium> bruno, sorry, I thought your monitor wasn't giving you any kind of display
<CarlK> booted in knoppix failsafe, sndconfig says "kernel not modular sound enabled (soundcore.o was not found in the module search path)..."  but I can modprobe soundcore and it loads it
<CarlK> any idea how to convence sndconfig that things are as they are?
<Nisse> thoreauputic: F#ck, it worked. =)) Many thanks for the help!!
<tritium> zenrox, want me to send you the updated packages?
<CarlK> or is alsaconfig avlible now?
<thoreauputic> Nisse: heh - you're welcome :)
<tritium> CarlK, no
<zenrox> tritium: how
<CarlK> rats... I'll go eat some more... ;)
<tritium> CarlK, I don't believe there are any plans to include alsaconf
<zenrox> tritium:  just tell me whare to wget them
<krism> " for filename in `ls`; do ... $filename; done " works great, except when files in the CWD have a space in thier name.
<krism> any ideas?
<tritium> zenrox, one moment
<dud> enclose the filenames in ""
* zenrox hangs on to the wall
<dud> that was directed at krism btw...
<Diegote> krism: do ... "$filename"
<CarlK> tritium - im still trying to get sound working on my ESS1878 - is there anything new in the last 6 hours?
* dud wonders if he's invisible or something..........................................................................
<bruno> tritium: np.. what video driver do you suggest for a matrox millennium G550 card?
<jcoiron> hello there
<tritium> zenrox, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/esound/
<zenrox> ok
<tritium> CarlK, updated esound packages
<zenrox> exit
<Loevborg> is there a package search tool like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<evarlast> apt-cache search and apt-file search -- you can do it right on your computer w/out web
<tritium> Loevborg, there's always apt-cache search
<thoreauputic> rats. Chatzilla for firefox doesn't do /lastlog :?
* thoreauputic considers returning to irssi
<tritium> bruno, let me check
<dud> thoreauputic, why not use xchat for a graphical irc client?
<Loevborg> tritium, except when you don't have a working ubuntu box ready..
<jcoiron> I would like to test Ubuntu, the latest version is http://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/releases/4.10/warty-release-install-i386.iso, right ?
<krism> Diegote : i tried that, it still seperates filenames with spaces in them to multiple $file
<dud> thats the latest stable yes jcoiron
<thoreauputic> dud: I do that as well - I'm trying out the firefox extension, because it's convnient
<thoreauputic> convenient
<krism> Diegote : e.g. "08-Demon of Love-DJ Markitos-vbr" becomes "08-Demon" "of" "Love-DJ" "Markitos-vbr"
<tritium> Loevborg, oh, very true :)
<thoreauputic> dud: I have a few irc bookmarks in firefox...
<tritium> Loevborg, what distro do you have?
<jcoiron> dud: ok thx
<tritium> bruno, I think "nv" is what you want
<Diegote> krism: lemme think...
<GenghisKhan> hello, i need help with rosetta
<krism> Diegote : i've also tried for file in "`ls`" ..  which returns the output of `ls` as one giant string. roar! such a silly little problem
<Diegote> krism: and for file in `ls` ? ie, without ""?
<tritium> bruno, hold that
<evarlast> krism: find with -print0 and xargs -0
<CarlK> tritium - is the esound update avalible through the normal apt-get?
<spiral> haggai: thanks for your answer... I was eating, sorry
<krism> Diegote : it'll seperate space-including filenames into multiple $file
<krism> evarlast : ill try that real quick
<tritium> CarlK, yes, it's in the repos
<zenrox> tritium:  nope dint help
<krism> evarlast same problem :/
<tritium> zenrox, they're there
<krism> (i did for file in `find -print0`)
<zenrox> yep thare thare
<tritium> 0.2.35-2ubuntu2
<Bandit> zenrox still having troubles?
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> and yep
<evarlast> krism: no, it works, I do it all the time.
<tritium> zenrox, those are the updates
<krism> evarlast : for files with spaces in thier names? because it just didn't work for me.
<evarlast> krism: lose the for loop entirely, and use find or find+xargs
<zenrox> tritium:  dint work tho
<dud> perhaps you could save you some trouble by using either perl, python or even tcl krism :)
<evarlast> krism: paste or pastebin your whole line - yes, files with spaces, files with unprintable, it is no matter
<krism> evarlast : .. i actually need the loop because i need to modify each file :)
<dud> they have some much more sophisticated loops and replaces
<evarlast> krism: find does that build in with find -exec.  You don't need the for loop
<spiral> esound updated ? fixes the problem ?
<zenrox> tritium:  maby the updates dint fix it for my setup
<tritium> bruno, mga
<krism> evarlast : yeah, i know of -exec, i'd rather just not jam it all onto one line, but here;
<krism> for file in `find -print0`; do echo "argh: $file"; done
<tritium> zenrox, I don't know.  I haven't logged out, and haven't experienced any troubles yet
<Bandit> zenrox you are running hoary
<krism> is a quick & dirty example
<zenrox> Bandit: yep hoary
<zenrox> tritium:  i was thinking maby i shouldent have loged out
<Bandit> zenrox sorry was just checking
<zenrox> Bandit:  its ok
<evarlast> krism: bash's for explicitly uses whitespace as a separator, it does not work with spaced files, PERIOD.  That is why you use find.
<tritium> zenrox, I usually don't.  I just hibernate instead of shutting down.
<krism> evarlast : rofl
<ja5on> exit
<zenrox> hmm
<CarlK> why is ide-generic listed in ide-generic?  (this is a ide box, so it seems a little late)
<krism> evarlast : sorry, but that's a little ridiculous
<krism> evarlast : see "IFS" in `man bash` for example
<zenrox> bbl to try agine lator
<evarlast> krism: good call, I'll try it.
* Xappe is back on track with gnome
<legion> can sum1 help me i am trying to get and install a media player,if you can help,plz pm me (i am new to linux so u will have to slow when explaning things)
<krism> legion : what's the problem?
<krism> legion : can't play mp3 files?
<legion> i can't play mp3 or video,totem is not working
<krism> legion : for mp3, do 'apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad' from the command line as root,
<krism> legion : as for totem, .. sorry, i havent used it
<evarlast> krism: you really hate "exec" huh?
<wezzer> just type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer> that will do the root thing
<thoreauputic> krism, legion , I believe some have had success with totem-xine and the windows codecs
<krism> evarlast : ah, it's just messy if you want to do a bunch of different things, e.g. extract id3 info, convert to wav, etcetera
<krism> evarlast : OTOH, it's great for smaller commands
<thoreauputic> but gstreamer0.8-mad is good for the mp3 thing
<krism> evarlast : what i should do is write a script to hunt down and rename all files with spaces in their damned names
<evarlast> krism: ls --quoting-style=shell
<evarlast> for i in `ls --quoting-style=shell` ; do echo $i ;done
<CarlK> krism - but they keep comming, so you are better of learning how to work with them
<krism> evarlast : w00t :)
<krism> evarlast : thanks :)
<evarlast> no prob.  Sorry if I was terse before.
<krism> CarlK : yeah, sarcasm :)
<krism> evarlast eh, everyone does it.
<legion> krism:i tryed what you said and this came up in my command line E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> legion: you need more repositories
<legion> huh?
<tritium> legion, it's in universe
<thoreauputic> legion: enable universe and multiverse
<krism> legion : what thoreauputic said
<krism> evarlast lol oh no!
<krism> it's doing the same effin things <g>
<thoreauputic> legion: look for repositories in synaptic
<evarlast> krism: really?  it didn't for me.
<thoreauputic> legion:  it's under "Settings"
<krism> evarlast : hmm. lemme fight with it more before saying yes for sure :)
<thoreauputic> legion: then just tick the boxes
<thoreauputic> legion: and don't forget to reload ( update your package sources)
<linuxboy> Anyone here use synaptic? I want an answer for something
<racoontje|clone> linuxboy, just ask
<Bandit> linuxboy does anyone not
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: no, nobody uses it ;)
<racoontje|clone> Bandit, I don't.
<iTheA> Now i have install ubuntu i had not a chance to change the root pass, what should i do to change it?
<Bandit> racoontje|clone you dont know what your missing
<racoontje|clone> Bandit, I use ports/portage, but that's another matter
<Bandit> racoontje|clone same shit different pile ;)
<linuxboy> Look at synaptic. Theres a colum called Pakcage and one called S. Whats the one inbetween them?
<thoreauputic> Bandit: coming from Debian, I trust apt-get on CLi for most things
<racoontje|clone> Bandit, the reason you assume I haven't ever used synaptic is?
<Bandit> like i said above
<CarlK> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems  - any recomendations on something better?
<racoontje|clone> been there, done that, went back to cvs
<Bandit> :)
<racoontje|clone> or cervisia
<racoontje|clone> or darcs
<bruno> tritium: the problem persists. i tried mga as well as the vega driver. when i manually startx, my monitor does the same thing (going blank, as in going 'stand by')
<evarlast> krism: I had some screwy results when IFS was still set to something nonstandard, I just unset IFS
<bruno> tritium: vega = vesa
<racoontje|clone> Bandit, I'm one of the few people that can say "I maked it" without raping english.
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: at a glance, I think the ubuntu icons show what you have installed, in that column
<racoontje|clone> For crying out loud
<racoontje|clone> open a terminal
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: no. The S colum does that
<racoontje|clone> dpkg -l | grep foo
<tritium> bruno, your video driver was working before with the different monitor.  I don't think you should change the video driver.
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: yeah, my bad - I use apt-get so...
<thoreauputic> might be packages in "main" ? just guessing...
<racoontje|clone> thoreauputic, what might be packages in main
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: nope. I have some security packages and they have the ubuntu sign
<bruno> tritium, what do you suggest i should do to get the 'new' monitor working then?
<evarlast> krism: tested and got it.
<evarlast> krism: ls | while read i ; do ... done
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: hmm... I don't know then, sorry
<seacyd> Are sound experts here? My MIC is not recording while sound is working.
<tritium> bruno, does your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 have VertRefresh and HorizSync settings?
<racoontje|clone> seacyd, hang on a sec
<racoontje|clone> tritium, don't bother,
<tritium> bruno, also, can you run "sudo ddcprobe"?
<racoontje|clone> bruno, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FarmerTed> anybody try to install Hoary on an iMac G5? i can't
<cavediver> Hi all. Anyone know how to install Rhytmbox plugin for mp3? It doesn't seem to work. And both mplayer and xmms has gone crazy.
<tritium> racoontje|clone, we're beyond that
<racoontje|clone> tritium, what's the problem?
<racoontje|clone> seacyd, check alsamixer. the channel is muted by default
<tritium> racoontje|clone, new monitor goes straight to standby mode
<seacyd> racoontje|clone: done, it is unmuted
<racoontje|clone> toggle mute is M, then you raise the volume
<tritium> racoontje|clone, he's not running xorg, either
<tritium> bruno, any edid data from ddcprobe?
<seacyd> racoontje|clone: volume is up, audio-recording does not work
<thoreauputic> cavediver: I'm not sure the G5 is supported - I have an iBook G4 but I seem to recall reading that G5 is problematic (as you are finding) I may be wrong, however
<cavediver> cavediver: wrong nick ;)
<racoontje|clone> seacyd, getting absolutely nothing? Not even line noise?
<cavediver> oh my
<cavediver> :)
<bruno> tritium: edidfail it says at the end
<cavediver> I'm stupid to.
<seacyd> racoontje|clone: No, Audacity complains when starting
<tritium> bruno, that may be the problem.
<thoreauputic> cavediver: oops sorry - Farmer Ted I meant
<racoontje|clone> seacyd, define "complains"
<tritium> bruno, with this new monitor, we may have to manually configure refresh rates
<seacyd> ...had to translate...error in I/O layer initializing
<racoontje|clone> tritium, isn't that what dpkg-reconfigure does too?
<cavediver> Anyone else having problems with xmms and mplayer in hoary ?
<CarlK> there is /usr/bin/speaker-test
<racoontje|clone> dpkg-reconfigure allows you to set horizsync and vertsync afaik.
<tritium> racoontje|clone, yes, you can
<racoontje|clone> at least it did on debian
<FarmerTed> Up until Array-3, I couldn't get past yaboot
<krism> evarlast : ah har: "IFS=:" then "for file in `find -printf "%p:"`; do echo "argh: $file"; done"
<thoreauputic> cavediver: you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<tritium> racoontje|clone, but his old monitor provided edid data
<krism> (e.g. IFS is ':' and find prints output seperated by ':')
<FarmerTed> now it crashes at detecting my cd drive
<evarlast> krism: see my different solution
<cavediver> thoreauputic: will have a look.
<Cardinal> Hi all, can anyone offer advce on GRUB it keeps stalling at stage 2 :(
<racoontje|clone> tritium, he found a new monitor that doesn't provide edid data?
<tritium> yep
<thoreauputic> cavediver: that solved my mp3 problems (but on Warty)
<racoontje|clone> Wow.
<krism> evarlast : ah, i see it now. thanks. this whole bit was mostly about forcing bash to do what i wanted it to <g>
<bruno> tritium: the XF86Config-4 shows refresh rates: horizSync: 30-95 / VertRefresh 50-160
<cavediver> thoreauputic: Yes, a whole bunch of libgstremer packages.
<tritium> bruno, probably for your old monitor?
<thoreauputic> including gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<tritium> bruno, what are the specs on your new one?
<linuxboy> Is there any advantage in installing a kernel for your arch? (ie, why sould i install i686 if i have i686, whats wrong with i386?)
<racoontje|clone> bruno, change those values to something more conservative. 40-70 60-140
<racoontje|clone> linuxboy, slightly faster
<CarlK> linuxboy - slightly faster
<CarlK> bam!
<FarmerTed> i think it improves performance and power usage
<racoontje|clone> lol GMTA CarlK :D
<racoontje|clone> FarmerTed, power usage?
<bruno> tritium: after i ran dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: not a huge boost
<racoontje|clone> Last time I checked even -386 had speedstep etc
<FarmerTed> for laptops, I think
<FarmerTed> I remember reading that somewhere
<linuxboy> how can it be faster?
<ewhitten> wooo, it's alive alliiiiiveee!
<ewhitten> (beagle)
<cavediver> This sucks, both xmms and totem hangs and crash when trying to play music.
<tritium> bruno, better to get the proper rates for your monitor
<racoontje|clone> linuxboy, what do you mean?
<racoontje|clone> linuxboy, you ever coded asm?
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: a noticable boost?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: compiled for a more advanced arch = slightly faster
<racoontje|clone> linuxboy, read "The tao of Programming", come back, and I'll tell you why having things understand more than your basic x86 CISC is a good thing.
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: I don't know - I don't bother with it really
<tritium> bruno, can you put your /var/log/XFree86.0.log on pastebin?
<racoontje|clone> linuxboy, it's usually a good thing for floating point operations. Say, most lossy video codecs.
<linuxboy> racoontje|clone: nope
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: I have a 686 kernel and a 386 and I don't notice a difference really
<racoontje|clone> linuxboy, compare an mplayer binary that was compiled with -mtune=athlon64 -msse -msse2 -fprofile-use to one without, on an athlon 64.
<racoontje|clone> on things like lossy video codecs, I wouldn't be surprised if you saw a doubling of your fps
<HrdwrBoB> from 24 to 24?
<Kenotic> I updated my system with the new kernel the other day and I can not seem to get my nvidia drivers back working. Can someone give me a hand?
<HrdwrBoB> if a video is encoded in 24fps
<linuxboy> racoontje|clone: it will only speed up prosesses that use the 'better' features af your arch? ie, youll see MMX speed ups etc?
<thoreauputic> racoontje|clone: that's interesting
<bruno> tritium: what's pastebin?
<racoontje|clone> HrdwrBoB, just because it's encoded at xxfps doesn't mean it can't be rendered at that speed.
<bruno> racoontje|clone: no luck with your rates
<tritium> bruno, don't use arbitrary rates
<seacyd> For a MIC (microphone) what /dev do have to exist?
<Cardinal> ok got to go I will try again sometime
<racoontje|clone> tritium, are you sure it's the rates?
<thoreauputic> racoontje|clone: you like watching stuff at double speed ;) ?
<racoontje|clone> I'm more inclined to think it's a monitor with broken power saving.
<tritium> racoontje|clone, I'm waiting to see his XFree86.0.log
<racoontje|clone> thoreauputic, the movies aren't faster or slower. Some codecs allow tweening, which means that a 20fps movie can be played smoothly.
<tritium> bruno, http://www.pastebin.com/
<racoontje|clone> It's not like playing 20rpm vinyl at 40rpm.
<thoreauputic> racoontje|clone: ah, I see - I'm vastly ignorant on the subject, obviously - I don't really use computers for video much
<racoontje|clone> thoreauputic, www.click.be
<racoontje|clone> I build video editing boxes for a living
<thoreauputic> looking, thanks
<racoontje|clone> It's dutch. You won't understand ;-0
<Kenotic> If my video card was working with the other kernel and all I did was an apt-get upgrade and got the new one it should still work correct?
<bruno> tritium: how do get that log file output from my command line to the web?
<thoreauputic> hehe - well, maybe learning Dutch is easier than learning Linux ;)
<ewhitten> Anyone know what version of inotify is in the latest ubuntu kernel (hoary), or how to find it?
<racoontje|clone> Kenotic, depends. If you're not using fglrx/ati's drivers or nvidia's drivers or any driver that has a kernel module, yes.
<racoontje|clone> ewhitten, look up the patchset?
<ewhitten> racoontje|clone:  doh. you're right.
<ewhitten> :)
<tritium> Kenotic, nvidia?
<Kenotic> racoontje|clone, I am using nvidia
<tritium> Kenotic, no problem
<racoontje|clone> Kenotic, are you using the nvidia /DRIVER/
<tritium> Kenotic, the new kernel works with the linux-restricted-modules
<racoontje|clone> Kenotic, ie the nvidia binary module
<Kenotic> yeah but now I can not ker x to start
<kahuna_> Hi. What would cause my PS2 keyboard and mouse to stop working after a custom kernel upgrade to 2.6.8.1? I compiled the keyboard support right into the kernel.
<racoontje|clone> or just the "nv" driver
<Kenotic> nvidia
<racoontje|clone> Kenotic, why didn't you tell us the first time it broke and died ;-)
<thoreauputic> racoontje|clone: that URL doesn't resolve here, anyway, for some reason...
<tritium> Kenotic, what version of kernel and l-r-m do you have?
<racoontje|clone> thoreauputic, right you are.
<edulix> hey !
<tritium> bruno, use a text editor to cut and then paste into pastebin
<racoontje|clone> You'll just have to take my word for it then ;-)
<thoreauputic> racoontje|clone: OK, I'll believe you :)
<edulix> here someone who is trying to configure ssh to work over inet. it works locally perfectly,
<Kenotic> I am using kernel 2.6.7-1 k7
<Kenotic> oppss
<Kenotic> kernel 2.6.8.1-5-k7
<edulix> I've configured the fireqwall port forwadding for tcp 22 to my pc, and people from inet even get asked for password. if they enter an invalid one, they are asked again. if they enter the right password, nothing more happens. it keeps waiting!
<tritium> Kenotic, you're using Warty?
<Kenotic> I have uninstalled the nvidia drivers and reinstalled them and can not seem to get it to come up
<Kenotic> yep
<racoontje|clone> Kenotic, modprobe nvidia gives?
<Kenotic> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<racoontje|clone> Aha!.
<tritium> Kenotic, what version of linux-restricted-modules do you have?
<racoontje|clone> apt-get remove l-r-m && apt-get install l-r-m
<racoontje|clone> ?
<edulix> when I talk about ssh, I mean sshd :)
<tritium> Kenotic, it needs to match your kernel version exactly
* thoreauputic notices an invasion from Wollongong
<racoontje|clone> tritium, does l-r-m contain nvidia
<racoontje|clone> ?
<tritium> racoontje|clone, yes
<bruno> tritium: i can't get to the web on my ubuntu machine, ssh doesn't seem to work either..
<Kenotic> 2.6.1.3-5
<tritium> Kenotic, it needs to match your kernel version exactly.  That's the proble.
<tritium> problem.
<Kenotic> tritium, updating now
<tritium> bruno, oh...
<Kenotic> That looks like it got it
<Kenotic> going to restart x
<edulix> uhm how about nvidia for hoary ?
<edulix> I'm curious about that. with 2.6.10 of course
<tritium> edulix, very good
<kahuna_> this sucks. I've had nothing but problems with ubuntu trying to compile my own kernel.
<tritium> edulix, what architecture?
<thoreauputic> bruno: can you ping an IP? like  ping  216.239.57.99  ?
<tritium> kahuna_, why bother?
<thoreauputic> bruno: if so, you need nameservers in your /etc/resolv.conf
<petterah> hi all :) are there any docs on the internet on howto setup ubuntu as terminal server, like a big school network or something? thanks
<tritium> kahuna_, are you using make-kpkg (kernel-package)
<edulix> tritium: i686
<kahuna_> I need realtime capabilities with jack and it needs a security module to be compiled. For the security module, I need selinux support compiled in but it's not by default
<edulix> I mena, x96
<edulix> x86 :P
<kahuna_> Yes, I'm use make-kpkg
<edulix> or maybe just pc ?
<tritium> edulix, you should be good to go
<thoreauputic> petterah: not sure if Linux terminal Server runs on Ubuntu (LTSP project) Might be worth looking
<tritium> kahuna_, I see...
<Kenotic> tritium, That worked
<Kenotic> thatnks
<Kenotic> thanks
<tritium> Kenotic, no problem :)
<bruno> thoreauputic: i'm on line on my linux machine, i'm just wondering how to get the content of that config file to a web page (ie cut and paste). don't i need x to do that?
<petterah> ok, ubuntu is stable and ok for server use right?
<tritium> bruno, oh, that's right...no X
<tritium> bruno, you can send it to me
<thoreauputic> bruno: you can use cli ftp ( either ftp or lftp for instance)
<tritium> petterah, Warty is
<petterah> ok, thanks, i think its warty i have..
<petterah> its the current stable release right?
<petterah> and the next one isn't out yet ?
<YankDownUnder> Arg....anyone have issues installing XFce on Hoarey?
<edulix> tritium: oh, I remember that a few days ago I tried to download nvidia packages and I only found them for warty version. anyway, good to see that they're there!
<thoreauputic> bruno: ah, sorry - misunderstood you I think
<tritium> edulix, yes, been here all along, actually
<bruno> thoreauputic, tritium: gotta run, thanks for all the help, i'll log on again tomorrow for a new session :)
<bruno> bye for now
<thoreauputic> bye bruno
<tritium> bruno, see you
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Long time no see mate
<AndyR> lo all
<Kenotic> tritium, I have a dumb question. What does l-r-m do?
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: you've deserted the Mandrake fold then ;) ?
<tritium> Kenotic, it contains "restricted" modules like nvidia and fglrx
<H0lyD4wg> how do i make gnome use a WM other than metcity?
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: I'm all Debian and Ubuntu now :)
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Nah - just doing ubuntu for myself for testing => and for some servers
<thoreauputic> aha
<Octane> hi all, can someone please point me out to a good howto on installation? the wiki's installation ("firststeps") is kinda broken
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Company that I'm doing work for us all Debian....up 'round UTS
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: tried MDK 10.1 - nice, but I prefer apt-get to urpmi personally
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: Ubuntu rocks - everything works out of the box here
<Kenotic> tritium, Maybe it is just not me understanding how Debian and Ubuntu does things but why didnt installing the nvidia kernel give me the module?
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Yeah - true - I prefer compiling everything I want on it's own though
<evarlast> thoreauputic: have you found an equiv of urpmi_rpm-leaf-nodes ?
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: you can do that on Debian/Ubuntu - I have a number of compiled things here
<tritium> Kenotic, you installed nvidia-glx, not a kernel module
<tritium> Kenotic, the module itself is in l-r-m
<thoreauputic> evarlast: frankly I have no idea what that is :)
<Kenotic> tritium, I really have nvidia-kernel-common installed
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: checkinstall is nice for making a package from what you build
<Kenotic> tritium, No big deal I was just wondering
<tritium> Kenotic, yes, I know
<tritium> Kenotic, but that contains other files
<Kenotic> tritium, Just was a little confusing
<tritium> Kenotic, "dpkg -L nvidia-kernel-common"
<tritium> Kenotic, it doesn't contain anything in /lib/modules
<evarlast> thoreauputic: it was a wonderful program that urpmi handles, and apt has no equivalent.  It finds orphaned packages.
<Kenotic> I see that now
<Pugio-Other> hello
<Pugio-Other> and help
<Kenotic> Now I know
<LinuxJones> evarlast, deborphan
<Pugio-Other> ubuntu just all of a sudden stopped startix X on boot
<Pugio-Other> it seems to just entere runelevel 2
<Pugio-Other> and that's it
<HrdwrBoB> deborphan -- Find orphaned libraries.
<thoreauputic> evarlast: isn't there a deborphan program? Don't know if it's the same though
<Pugio-Other> what happpppened to runlevel 5 or something?
<HrdwrBoB> Pugio-Other: runlevel 2-5 are exactly the same
<HrdwrBoB> Pugio-Other: if it's not starting X, it's probably broken in some way
<tritium> also, aptitude and synaptic can find orphans
<ZorroBytes> I've had a very recent problem with a sync with the latest in the repo
<Pugio-Other> HrdwrBoB but it isn't
<evarlast> indeed, thanks.  been looking for that for years.  So all i have to say is #debian can go to hell
<bascule> is aptitude just an ncurses synaptic?
<Pugio-Other> I'm on X right now
<ZorroBytes> I was being logged out of Gnome within a few seconds
<ZorroBytes> of trying to log in.
<Pugio-Other> hrdwrBoB ty ping startx works perfectly
<thoreauputic> evarlast: they are already there most of the time ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Pugio-Other: what about /etc/init.d/gdm start
<HrdwrBoB> (that's what ubuntu does)
<HrdwrBoB> evarlast: that's a common view :)
<Pugio-Other> HrdwrBoB, I'll try , got to stop x
<H0lyD4wg> am i automatically labelled a moron for wanting to use a WM other than metacity or something?
<HrdwrBoB> H0lyD4wg: not really
<tritium> bascule, I don't believe they're related, but it's a good analogy
<HrdwrBoB> metacity isn't that bad though
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: heh - Havoc doesn't want you to!
<bascule> tritium: OK, thnks, must/should just play eith it really and see :)
<tritium> bascule, me too.  I really only use apt-get
<zenrox> damn it
<ZorroBytes> H0lyD4wg: xfce4 works pretty well on Ubuntu
<zenrox> still broke
<cevans> On a Dell D600 running hoary, whenever I restart, the clock is exactly one day too fast. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<zenrox> tritium:  i am going to have to do a reinstall
<dredg> H0lyD4wg: no no.. since removing metacity and using xfwm4 with gnome as the window manager my gnome experience has been more pleasant
<khaled> cevans: BIOS ?
<tritium> zenrox, that sounds like overkill
<cevans> khaled: yes, that is what I am thinking.
<zenrox> tritium: i have tried every thang and nothen works
<H0lyD4wg> dredg, how did you tell it to use xfwm4 ?
<khaled> cevans, yeh..try changing there
<dredg> H0lyD4wg: run gnome-session-properties
<dredg> find metacity in there
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: I think you can use update-alternatives, but I can't recall exactly how
<neil> Hi everyone. I installed Ubuntu this morning, quite pleased with it, even though I've never really used Gnome before.
<zenrox> tritium: i have tried reconfiguring the packages, uninstalling them reinstalling them, manuly installing them
<dredg> change it's style from 'restart' to normal
<zenrox> nothen works
<dredg> hit apply, then from a terminal run 'killall metacity; xfwm4 &'
<HrdwrBoB> neil: excellent :)
<WillCooke> Is anyone using a NOVA-T DVB card under ubuntu?
<Octane> should i trust ubuntu's automatic disk paritioner
<HrdwrBoB> Octane: in terms of what?
<zenrox> Octane: only if you do want to louse windows
<H0lyD4wg> dredg, thanks :)
<khaled> Octane, sure.. you will be given time to confirm
<thoreauputic> Octane: depends what you are trying to do
<cevans> dredg: How do you get the panel to be sticky after doing that?
<neil> Well impressed! I'm just trying to make the transition from the KDE way of doing things to the Gnome way.
<Octane> just trying to have a decent system! :)
<dredg> cevans: can't remember. think i just restarted the panel
<Octane> i see that it only creates an ext3 part and swap, not a boot one
<thoreauputic> Octane: you can choose manual/assisted partitioning if you have a multi-partition system
<cevans> dredg: Ok, that worked. Thank you.
<Kenotic> When will hoary be able to be used
<thoreauputic> Octane: you don't need separate /boot
<dredg> cevans: np. just happy to have edge-flipping... mmm tastes sane :)
<sri> kent: it did
<cevans> Kenotic: I am using it now?
<Octane> thoreauputic but i eventually want to dual boot with xp
<sri> kent: and it made sense becuase prior to having my session problems, totem wasn't working
<TraceyTux> I've got 2 hard disks, the first (hda) for Windows and the other (hdb) for Ubuntu. At the moment the data/software partitions on the 1st hard disk are C: and D: (the floppy is A:, my DVD drive is E: and my CD-RW burner is G:). I'd like to be able to see Windows on hda from Ubuntu on hdb. Is this possible, and if so how would I edit etc/fstab to achieve this?
<Kenotic> cevans, How stable is it
<Bandit> Kenotic i am using hoary as well
<cevans> Kenotic: I had some trouble a few months ago, but it works very well now.
<thoreauputic> Octane: I have a triple boot with XP, Debian and Ubuntu without a separate /boot partition: you don't need one
<Bandit> at the moment stable
<Octane> thoreauputic okay nice, so ill just have one ext3 and one swap
<Octane> thank you for your guidance
<LinuxJones> TraceyTux, >> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<thoreauputic> Octane: you just let grub install on MBR and act as the boot loader for all OS you have on the machine
<thoreauputic> Octane: if I were you I'd install wintendo first though
<thoreauputic> Octane: otherwise things get complicated fast
<Pugio-Other> HrdwrBoB, no go
<Pugio-Other> HrdwrBoB, gdm isn't starting
<cevans> dredg: I forgot completely about edge-flipping. Xfwm is really much better.
<Pugio-Other> and I don't know which log it's posting to
<Pugio-Other> fdh
<Pugio-Other> please somebody
<Pugio-Other> X isn't starting at boot
<Pugio-Other> cause gdm won't start
<Kenotic> Bandit, After I add the repositories for hoary do I just do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, can you start gdm manually?
<Bandit> yes
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, no
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, and I don't know where to get any error output from
<Octane> python2.3 fails installing, says its either the cd or the network. is there a way to fix this in the install?
<Octane> i mean, can i make the ubuntu installer download it
<Pugio-Other> also
<Ribs> Octane: Just cleaning the disc may be enough
<Pugio-Other> is there supposed to be a nice pretty splash screen during ubuntu bootup?
<Pugio-Other> cause all I see is ugly text
<Ribs> Pugio-Other: No, that's coming in Hoary (probabily)
<Ribs> pretty boot screens aren't really a prority
<Pugio-Other> right
<Octane> seriously
<Pugio-Other> so, how come I can't get gdm to start?
<Ribs> Pugio-Other: Pass
<Ribs> Pugio-Other: Using warty, right?
<Pugio-Other> yah
<Octane> Ribs, is there a way to make it get it from ftp?
<Ribs> Don't know then
<Ribs> not with the information you've given
<Ribs> Octane: not that I know of
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, what happens when you do /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<Pugio-Other> nothing
<Pugio-Other> whatsoever
<Ribs> Octane: I've only used the install program twice, I'm not an expert on it
<shock> oh great... now all my x11 apps under osx have the proper keyboard layout.... just not everything else
<CarlK> If someone will help me get my sound working, I'll add the steps to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<shock> YAK
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, nothing happens, I just get a shell prompt
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, you're running it with sudo right?
<Pugio-Other> yeah
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, yup, no difference, I've been getting some other (unrelated) errors regarding my "Xauthority" file
<Pugio-Other> which may not be so unrelated
<edulix> hi !
<Ribs> Pugio-Other: Try renaming that file
<Ribs> Pugio-Other: It could be thinking X is already running
<edulix> now it works
<edulix> the nvidia driver
<edulix> I'm using xcompmgr now with it it in my hoary :)
<Octane> what ver of hoary is out?
<Pugio-Other> Ribs which file do you want me to rename?
<edulix> didn't gnome 2.10 manage the composite extension by itself?
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, normall you would get some kind of error message if it won't work
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, you can look at /var/log/XOrg.log or smth like that
<Ribs> Pugio-Other: the XAuthority file it's complaining about
<Bandit> Octane hoary has not been released yet..Its still in testing
<Octane> Bandit i know, but im sure its public testing
<Pugio-Other> Ribs ok
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, looking...
<Bandit> Octane check out the channel topic
<Octane> god damnit i cant believe my god damn cd's integrity is f'd
<Octane> this is the second cd
<Ribs> Octane: There probabily is a way of doing a net-install
<Pugio-Other> Ribs and Loevborg, hang on gotta log out of X (startx works)_
<Pugio-Other> let me try it
<CarlK> Octane - are you in teh middle of an install?
<Octane> CarlK yes
<Ribs> Octane: I just don't know it :) Google for it
<Octane> just one file's integrity
<edulix> how can I automatically exectue xcompmgr -fc when I enter gnome ?
<Haukkari> hey, can anyone figure out all these games (pictures of the games in there and a textfield besides): http://ses.blog.hu/game/prog/index.pl
<Silvergun> i've dl'd and installed the Warty iso twice, but install always fails at the package kernel-386...?
<Haukkari> Yeah, off-topic, big deal. =)
<CarlK> Octane - does Alt-F2, get you to a promt?
<edulix> 08. half-life
<Octane> yah im in console
<CarlK> Octane - I did this yeterday: wget http://my.local.server/temp/hoary...iso
<CarlK> umount /cdrom
<edulix> :P
<CarlK> mount -o loop hoary.iso /cdrom
<CarlK> (I was surprised the umount worked)
<Octane> CarlK your internet is probably faster than mine :)
<CarlK> Octane - I had the iso on another box running apache
<Octane> ahhhh, smartttt!
<CarlK> took 15min over a 11mb wifi car
<Octane> i now remember!
<Octane> i have it on another box as well
<Octane> good idea!
<CarlK> ding ding!
<Octane> ta ad!
<Octane> da*
* CarlK things Octane is too excited to type
<CarlK> I know I was when it worked for me
<TraceyTux> Thanks for the help with my 1st question, here's another! Last week I bought a Belkin Hi-Speed Usb 2.0 7-port Hub (the one with the top loading feature).  The packaging and documentation only mention Windows and Mac OS, so will it work with Ubuntu, as I've heard the distro has the full Project Utopia, so should support USB?
<CarlK> maybe that should be my first wiki contribution: something I succeeded at ;)
<thoreauputic> CarlK: yes, that would help a lot of people I imagine
<Octane> CarlK you can add a testimonial of mine if this works :)
<CarlK> anyone know what other netowrk transfers are supported? (wget was my first try, so I didn't try ftp, nfs, scp...)
<thoreauputic> CarlK: nfs is a bit of a pain to set up just for a download
<CarlK> thoreauputic - easier than setting up apache? ;)
<thoreauputic> heh - yes I guess so ! :)
<Octane> hey CarlK , wher did you wget it to?
<thoreauputic> I thought you already had apache set up ;)
<CarlK> Octane - into /target
<Octane> yah just as you said that i cd'd there
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: not really
<|QuaD-> i hate windows!!! i am on my office pc and just got a virus!
<CarlK> thoreauputic "I" do, but not everyone has this forsight
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install nfs-user-server
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, no go
<HrdwrBoB> sudo vi /etc/exports
<HrdwrBoB> mount othercomputer:/dir remote
<Pugio-Other> I can't find a single reason  or log entry as to why gdm isn't starting
<Octane> could not find a spare loop device"
<Pugio-Other> anyojne know why gdm wouldn't start on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: ah - OK I got nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common, but I had to do some digging to get exports set up and hosts.allow etc
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: but I'm a novice, really
<CarlK> HrdwrBoB - can you mount nfs from the setup's kernel?
<Sav> Can i only use firestarter for 1 network device at a time?
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, you're not being helpful
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: nfs is still somewhat annoying
<Octane> CarlK, see the error i get?
<HrdwrBoB> CarlK: you can see in /proc/filesystems
<HrdwrBoB> CarlK: I beleive that you should be able to, however I've not certain
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  I know, but I don't know where to look
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  really I tried
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: also there was an obscure default I had to disable to get portmap working
<CarlK> Octane - error?
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  it's just plain NOT starting, waith no reason why
<Octane> mount says it cant find a spare loop device
<mmuller> why when i update does ubuntu hoary lose its nice cursor ?
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: ahr, yes, you're right :)
<CarlK> Octane - that sucks... wonder what the problem is
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, :( you really should scan the log file. you can also upload it somewhere so we can have a look.
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  I DID SCAN the file, there's nothing whatsoever
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, it's empty?
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  I checked all the last modification times
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, which log specifically do you want?
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  the "XFree..." one?
<Pugio-Other> or "XF ... sorry
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, yes probably
<Octane> hey CarlK
<Octane> add this to your wiki
<Octane> if u get a a could not find spare loop device
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, it's not empty, but it doesn't show anything...oh I'l justa double check it hang on
<Octane> user should do modprobe loop
<CarlK> no kidding
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, ok, so where do you want me to post it too?
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  the flood channel?
<cavediver> Am I the only one with a xmms crasching whila playing mp3 ?
<Octane> get amarock!
<CarlK> cavediver - you are 3 steps ahead of me.  I am still trying to get it to load a driver ;)
<cavediver> That's like i kde-thing right? :)
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, http://rafb.net/paste/
<cavediver> CarlK: I see :=)
<hawkman> Anyone else experience Gaim being unstable and closing after some time ? seems it only started doing t after I used it to log into MSN as well as ICQ instead of using amsn for msn.
<thoreauputic> amarok is very nice
<Sav> Can i only use firestarter for 1 network device at a time?
<Octane> it is, to be honest, its one of the main reasons im switching to linux, lol
<cavediver> My gaim is rock-solid. Can not say the sama about xmms and mplayer.
<Octane> try xine?
<njan> hawkman, in my experience, the MSN portion of gaim breaks more often than other protocols. Whenever gaim is iffy for me, it's when I'm doing something with MSN.
<thoreauputic> njan: what a surprise :/ (not)
<njan> thoreauputic, yeah. MSN disconnects with random 'authentication failures' about every 45 minutes for me, too.
<njan> thoreauputic, the MSN server administrator has a cron job running every 45 minutes which disconnects clients which are !MSNMessenger
<njan> :)
<thoreauputic> njan: yeah, that sounds totally in character :/
<TraceyTux> No-one has answered my question!!!
<SiRrUs> well well boys and girls I am back
<njan> TraceyTux, you didn't put enough exclamation marks on the end of it :)
<njan> TraceyTux, if you reask it and I know the answer, I'll give it to you! :)
<Ribs> HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ribs> \o/
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, ok hang on
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB:  that file was /etc/default/portmap ( changed by commenting the line that restricts it to listening only on 127.0.0.1 - how we are supposed to know that's there is beyond me ....
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, http://rafb.net/paste/results/wB2lgW77.html
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, that's it
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: I imagine that's a showstopper for most nfs beginners...
<TraceyTux> Thanks for the help with my 1st question, here's another! Last week I bought a Belkin Hi-Speed Usb 2.0 7-port Hub (the one with the top loading feature).  The packaging and documentation only mention Windows and Mac OS, so will it work with Ubuntu, as I've heard the distro has the full Project Utopia, so should support USB?!!!!!
<cavediver> I'm looking in the multimedia selection thing. And it is set to ESD, not ALSA or OSS. They don't seem to work. Can that cause the problem
<Ribs> TraceyTux: Don't ask us. Google will have the answer with such things
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, well it worked!
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, ???
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, probably that's the log of your current X session, isn't it?
<Ribs> TraceyTux: you could just plug it in and see if it 'just works'
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg,  yup,
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, why not send the one that FAILED?
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, no new data is generated when I run the gdm
<jesuel> Ribs, thats always fun to do ;p
<thoreauputic> cavediver: esound is currently broken in Hoary
<Ribs> nah
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, NONe of them failed
<Ribs> hotplugging memory is fun to do ;)
<jesuel> lol
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, ..
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, the gdm command just doesn't work, it doesn't write anything to the log
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, gdm won't start but "startx" opens up a gnome/x session
<cavediver> thoreauputic: really? That could be a explenation maybe. But why isn't alsa working ?
<Pugio-Other> Loevborg, in whatever user is currently logged in to the shell
<cavediver> could not construct alsa pipeline it sais when testing it.
<thoreauputic> cavediver: I'm no sound expet I'm afraid, but all three are interlinked and related
<Loevborg> Pugio-Other, that's highly unlikely, it should at least say _something_ if you rund "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<thoreauputic> oss. alsa. esd
<hawkman> Anyone know any IRdA apps I can use to transfer files to my cellphone on linux.
<SiRrUs> thoreauputic esound is broke?
<thoreauputic> apparently, yes
<SiRrUs> hmmm it was working
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<thoreauputic> we had a flood of people coming in and complaining about it ;)
<Paganist> TraceyTux: shut up, everyone saw you
<Paganist> moron :(
<jesuel> lol
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<oneiFreak> TraceyTux, #000000
<hawkman> first time even
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<thoreauputic> Paganist: Ubuntu, Ubuntu my friend... look it up
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<jesuel> omfg
<jesuel> idiot
<hawkman> can someone boot him ?
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<Paganist> thoreauputic: means stupid people should keep on flooding ?
<hawkman> just a troll
<AndyR>   /ignore :)
<thoreauputic> TraceyTux: OK, that's enough
<MaRtIn_> stop already
<oneiFreak> TraceyTux, try looking yourself, you're in windows.
<mjr> there seriously needs to be some ops here
* alindeman looks at TraceyTux 
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<SiRrUs> guys just put the kid on ignore
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<Lindo> that's the stuff you get without ops in a channel :/
<MaRtIn_> TraceyTux: stop already
<MaRtIn_> TraceyTux: stop already
* CarlK noticed there are no ops in here...
<thoreauputic> Paganist: just no need or rudeness, that's all
<alindeman> MaRtIn_: Just one sec
* Paganist does a /raw cat /dev/urandom
<Paganist> :)
<TraceyTux> Here's my next question! I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<thoreauputic> *for
<dud> this isnt acceptable in any channel... sure you can ignore people... but its not fucking acceptable heh
* alindeman sighs
<Agrajag> ahahahahahaha
<Lindo> got to love ignore ppl
<jesuel> ...*chuckles*
* jesuel hugs alindeman
<Agrajag> k-lined
<mjr> hoho
<hawkman> Maybe not an op... but better :)
<mjr> that was nice :)
<Lindo> all vote me for op :D
<dud> k-lined hehe
<dud> talk about be owned *_*
<dud> being
<Lindo> btw is anyone in here having troubles with the ndiswrapper, can't get it to work :(
<Octane> at the risk of sounding like an asshat, of the four, which kernel should i install
<AndyR> TraceyTux, changed isp
<CarlK> Lindo - I think i am using it
<Agrajag> Octane: what processor do you have?
<Octane> from the installer, i mean
<nxsEbmil> hi
<Octane> amd 1.8
<Agrajag> then you should use the k7 kernel
<Lindo> shit i got to go, maybe ill talk to ya later on CarlK
<Lindo> :/
<TraceyTux>  I want a teal background in Ubuntu, like the default Windows 95/98 desktop, and my Windows XP desktop.  What's the hexadecimal number to do this, as I can't seem to do this with the colour picker?
<nxsEbmil> how can i assign a program to F12 fonction key ?
<CarlK> see ya
<jesuel> TraceyTux: ENOUGH, if someone dont answer you here, then go rftm and stfuplease
<Pugio-Other> Question: GDM won't start and I can't figure out why
<adam_> hello, I just got ubuntu, no idea what I'm doin
<Octane> Agrajag im talk about from the options in the installer
<Octane> telling me to choose a kernel of the 4
<Agrajag> oh, I haven't seen the installer in ages
<Agrajag> what 4 kernels are given as options?
<thoreauputic>   /ignore TraceyTux
* jesuel nods @ thor
<Octane> linux-image-386, linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386, linux-image-2.6-386 and linux-386
<rapha> TraceyTux: if you like that teal I think what you need not is a hex number, but instead you shall go and see a psychologist.
<Octane> im assumign linux-386 is a symlink to one of them?
<Agrajag> uhm, I think those all install the same thing
<Pugio-Other> GENERAL question does anyone have /usr/bin/gdm in thei system?
<Agrajag> not a symlink, but a metapackage
<Agrajag> I think linux-386 should do it
<Pluk> Octane, you need linux-image-k7
<Agrajag> after you install you should install linux-k7
<jesuel> Pugio-Other, id say alot of us have it
<thoreauputic> Pugio-Other: ~ $ which gdm
<Agrajag> Pluk: that's not in the instakller
<thoreauputic> /usr/bin/gdm
<Octane> ill change my kernel later
<Agrajag> installer
<Pluk> ah
<jesuel> Pugio-Other: have you tried /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Octane> thanks Agrajag , Pluk
<piratePenguin> what package do I need to install to get the X11/StringDefs.h header file? I already have the X11 headers, but am missing StringDefs.h and other ones...
<thoreauputic> Pugio-Other: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Octane> mmm grub
<CarlK> Octane - hows the mount loop thing working out?
<ImagistTD> does anybody know how to access grub to make changes during the install?
<Octane> "rebooting my new ubuntu system"!!1
<CarlK> right on
<Octane> CarlK you are a genius among men
<thoreauputic> dpkg -S StringDefs.h
<thoreauputic> libxt-dev: /usr/X11R6/include/X11/StringDefs.h
<Octane> K stands for krad
<jesuel> ...
<Pugio-Other> thoreauputic, ah hah! I don't have /usr/bin/gdm
<CarlK> what version/setup and step were you on?
<Pugio-Other> thoreauputic, no wonder /etc/init.d/gdm hasn't been working
<Pugio-Other> Now HOW did I lose /usr/bin/gdm
<jesuel> Pugio-Other, i ate it
* jesuel burps
<piratePenguin> thoreauputic: thanks :D
<thoreauputic> piratePenguin: dpkg -S is useful ;)
<piratePenguin> thoreauputic: heh, yea.. thanks
<jesuel> Pugio-Other: perhaps sudo apt-get install gdm
<thoreauputic> :) you're welcome
<TraceyTux> I've been on google and found the info I wanted - thanks for your help!
<Pugio-Other> jesuel, yeah that's what I'm doing, but it's sooo weird
<Pugio-Other> ok, now to the next issue
<CarlK> anyone know what step of server-expert installs bsdutils?
<Pugio-Other> sound isn't working on a n nforc2 AC97
<Pugio-Other> anyone?
<Octane> i get an error when i go to "set up users and passwords"
<Octane> "passwd is not installed"
<jesuel> now i have no idea about nforce2 :)
<CarlK> Octane - warty or hoary?
<Octane> warty
<rellik> how can I find out what is using my sound (and blocking all other processes from using sound)? 'lsof /dev/dsp' says esd but who's using the esd?
<ImagistTD> I'm trying to install linux on a Dell Inspiron 1100.  Whenever I get to "Loading Components of the Ubuntu Installer" the program hangs when it reaches " Retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386-di".  I tried passing "pci=noacpi noapic" to the installer, but it didn't work.  I tried a few other combinations similar to that, and they didn't work either.  I also tried disabling the framebuffer as well, still no good.
<ImagistTD> Is it possible to pass a parameter to the installer that will keep it from even trying to retrieve the module?
<CarlK> ImagistTD - hit Alt-F4 (or f?) and see if it flips to a VT showing what it is doing
<ImagistTD> If so, what parameter.
<ImagistTD> Okay, I'll be back in just a second.
* thoreauputic thinks mac-on-linux is way cool :D
<CarlK> I need a wiki topic that is better than RecoveryFromBadInstallCD
<ImagistTD> Okay, I'm back.
<CarlK> anyone good at editing this wiki? - I am not sure how I should add to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupHowTos ?
<SiRrUs> well thats good
<Khan> Hello
<SiRrUs> hello
<Khan> I was hoping I could get some help.
<stijn_> hi
<CarlK> Khan - you need to type somethings
<CarlK> maybe read the screen too
<Khan> I installed Ubuntu and started to boot it up for the first time afterwards.
<ImagistTD> I hit Alt-F4 when the install started to hang.  The info was flashing by fast, but I did get "user.warn anna[4325]  WARNING **: bad md5sum
<farruinn> ImagistTD: bad disc maybe?
<CarlK> damm, tis the day for bad cd's
<Khan> Then it stopped at "Starting hotplug subsystem" and wouldnt go any farther.
<Zotnix> Khan, did you try rebooting once more? Ubuntu got stuck on me on that... then it never did again.
<ImagistTD> farruin: I don't think so
<|junit|> Hello
<ImagistTD> i'll reburn it though
<Khan> Yes I tried rebooting a couple times.
<ImagistTD> CarlK: to add to the wiki, you have to sign up
<petterah> this ubuntu enterprise edition, any info on it?
<Zotnix> khaled, do you have any external USB devices attached the your computer?
<|junit|> Is the Hoary install CD confirmed faulty?
<CarlK> no - just 3 bad burns
<SiRrUs> |junit| the array 4 iso is fine
<ImagistTD> seeyas, off to try my new burn
<Cerbeertje> bye
<|junit|> SiRrUs: Well, it didn't work for me and one other guy, it installs the base files, but then it doesn't continue the install after reboot, it just goes to aptitue
<|junit|> aptitude
<SiRrUs> |junit| i just installed array 4 and i think it works :)
<farruinn> |junit|: I've seen that happen.  just install ubuntu-desktop or some metapackage that will pull in everything else you need
<ImagistTD> nope, the new cd didn't work
<|junit|> And one more question regarding partitioning... does it matter if a partition is logical or primary =/, what is the difference?
<Pugio-Other> hi, I can't get my sound working on Warty using an nforce2 AC97
<ImagistTD> is there any way to control which modules are retrieved by the installer?
<Pugio-Other> any ideas?
<farruinn> ImagistTD: have you tried 'expert'? that gives you some control
<ImagistTD> yeah, I tried expert, but I didn't know what I was doing, so it didn't help much
<Pugio-Other> on warty, the sound control bar just keeps stayint at 0 any attempts to raise it do not wokr
<hitu_> hello
<ImagistTD> farruin: as far as I coult tell, there was no way to set which modules loaded
<CarlK> anyone up on MoinMoin markup?
<hitu_> i m tryin extract a .rar
<sgteich> Is there a way to change my screen resolution to 1600X1280 - It's not listed under system config - screen resolution - I did add it to my XF86Config file.....
<ImagistTD> I've been trying to install warty, and it hasn't been working
<hitu_> i dont have rar/unrar installed
<bascule> unrar x that.rar
<ImagistTD> is it worth a try to try hoary?
<hitu_> can i use tar to extract it ?
<bascule> no
<randabis> hitu_, you need unrar-nonfree
<hitu_> i tried installing rar/unrar
<Cerbeertje> Why can't i play my Divx movies with totem in Ubuntu?
<Pugio-Other> anyone? sound with an nforce2 on warty?
<bascule> Cerbeertje: win32-codec and ffmpeg4
<randabis> Pugio-Other, dunno...worked ootb for me with nforce2 audio...soundstorm though
<hitu_> okay
<bascule> ffmpeg-gstreamer or something like that apt-cache search them
<Cerbeertje> ok thx bascule
<bascule> np
<hitu_> ebag: Couldn't find package unrar-nonfree
<randabis> hitu_, might be in multiverse
<hitu_> multiverse ?
<hitu_> i tried apt-get install rar unrar
<randabis> yep, another repo
<Octane> im getting a million errors
<hitu_> can u give me a link to the repo list ?
<randabis> add multiverse to your universe lines in sources.list
<hitu_> okay
<blah09> hi i upgraded to hoary on another machine, now i get the following error when logging into gnome: your session only lasted less than 10 seconds, if you have not logged out yourself this could mean that there is some installation problem
<randabis> then apt-get update
<blah09> anyone know what might be causing that? nvidia drivers?
<randabis> blah09, more than likely an x-config issue
<Pugio-Other> randabis soundstrom?
<Pluk> i had that last time the file .ICEauthority had root ownership
<Pluk> removed that file fixed it
<kent> blah09, i had that problem before. It was fixed later though. Perhaps you need to upgrade again? (slow mirror?)
<blah09> hm
<randabis> Pugio-Other, yes, the soundchip that comes with nforce 2 ultra 400 boards
<blah09> ill try that
<Pugio-Other> randabis oh
<Lindo|away> blah09
<blah09> ?
<blah09> yep?
<Lindo|away> i have the same problem !
<blah09> hehe
<randabis> omg u killed kenny
<Lindo|away> don't know how to cure it ;(
<blah09> did you get it fixed?
<blah09> =(
<Lindo|away> nope it's still there
<blah09> it worked perfectly on my notebook
<hitu_> cool
<hitu_> it worked
<hitu_> :D
<hitu_> thanks randabis
<randabis> you're welcome
<Lindo|away> it only happened after i switched to ReiserFS, don't know if that is the cause :S
<kent> blah09, it worked for me when i upgraded again later on. Do you use a mirror for ubuntu?
<randabis> I use a comb
<Lindo|away> blah09 what file system do you use ?
<hitu_> plays Title: ( Klopfgeister - Traumpatrouille ) Time: ( 0:01/9:52 (0%) ) BitRate: ( 128 kbit/s - 44100 Hz )
<blah09> i upgraded to array 4 from cd, then did an upgrade
<Sav> Can i only use firestarter for 1 network device at a time?
<blah09> reiserfs
<Lindo|away> hmmm
<randabis> upgrade? maybe a clean install would be better
<blah09> hm
<CarlK> does anyone here edit ubuntu wiki pages?  I can't find the formatting docs
<Lindo> i'm going to see if i get the same problem with ext3
<randabis> file system should not matter Lindo
<Lindo> don't know what else to try
<Lindo> hmmm
<Octane> i dont understand why im getting so many errors'
<blah09> odd thing is that it worked flawlessly on the notebook, warty-> hoary i mean
* Beertje|SLEEPS is away: Ik ben bezig
<Octane> i have done nothing wrong!
<Pugio-Other> what do you all use to play dvd's?
<Pugio-Other> casuse totem doesn't work too well
<blah09> pugio i use xine
<kairo> humm.. evolution-exchange have's a bug on the libcamel1.2-3 :(
<Lindo> same here blah09
<Agrajag> xine
<[amasimak] > mplayer
<[amasimak] > totem-xine
<randabis> blah09, upgrading is hit or miss...clean install usually gives the best results
<blah09> lindo does your desktop have an nvidia card?
<Octane> upgrading my packages fails via apt, i cant create a new user
<blah09> oh =/
<Pugio-Other> are those available through the normal apt-get for warty, or do I need to enable universae?
<Octane> just a million and one things going wrong
<Lindo> blah09 nope ati radeon
<blah09> ok so its not the nvidia
<blah09> drivers
<Lindo> heh :P
<[amasimak] > Pugio-Other, for totem-xine, you need universe
<blah09> sound also doesnt work on that machine (intel high def), fresh install might be best
<blah09> since hoary is supposed to support that out of the box
<Lindo> i did a clean install followed directly with the upgrades and it still happened
<blah09> oh
<blah09> have you tried another wm?
<randabis> Lindo, likely an x-config problem
<Lindo> no blah09
<CarlK> Octane - ta da: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveryFromBadInstallCD
<CarlK> and now, back to my sound fun
<Lindo> anyway of taking care of it randabis ?
<randabis> Lindo, one thing to try is to set your video driver to vesa in xorg.conf
<hitu_> how do i search for files installed by a .deb ?
<randabis> then when you have a working system you can install your fglrx drivers
<Agrajag> dpkg-query -L I think
<hitu_> ok
<Agrajag> check the manual, I may be wrong
<Lindo> very weird
<hitu_> cool
<neiras> Where do I report undetected hardware during installation?
<tweek> to gravity
<tweek> :)
<tweek> nvm....
<neiras> I wish :P
<randabis> neiras, maybe bugzilla
<neiras> Most ISA sound cards aren't noticed by the installer
<neiras> randabis: thanks
<tweek> why are you useing isa =\
<Lindo> randabis don't know why it's happened. hoary was running great, with ext2. this mornin i did a format to ReiserFS and a clean reinstall, and now i cant get into gnome anymore...
<randabis> try what I suggested
<neiras> Because Ubuntu is bringing new life to old boxes of friends and family, tweek
<tweek> neiras, try blue cat... i beleive its for older comps
<Lindo> ok will do
<Lindo> hope it'll work
<neiras> tweek: Ubuntu works fine on these boxes - I am just trying to help with hardware detection
<CarlK> I have hoary running on a compaq armada 7770 laptop, which has isa sound
<tweek> ah
<tweek> ok
<neiras> hmm
<neiras> CarlK, what chipset?
<neiras> It's failed to recognize an original Creative SB16 and an ESS Audiodrive here
<randabis> hmm weird...those should be detected
<CarlK> ESS1878
<neiras> Odd
<randabis> you could modprobe them, verify they work, then add to /etc/modules
<neiras> that's what I did to make them work in the end
<randabis> they still should work ootb though I know :/
<neiras> I just can't see why the installer wouldn't see them
<randabis> yeah that sucks
<neiras> Oh, also, there are 2 modules that fail loading (This is Warty) on every machine I've installed it on
<neiras> And the boot splash doesn't work
<CarlK> what does this imply: carl@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l; aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...
<randabis> there is no bootsplash
<neiras> oh, ok
<randabis> only the livecd has that
<neiras> assumed there would be
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> unfortunately hoary won't have one either
<neiras> Compatibility concerns?
<randabis> no, ubuntu's splash development fell off the rocker and just won't make it
<CarlK> neiras - that is 2 words too many on that subject ;)
<neiras> I heard Ubuntu was working on a kick-ass bootsplash thing that had transitions and other eye candy
<sladen> mmm, yes,  That's be my fault
<neiras> everyone was all thrilled
<neiras> Ubuntu's really bringing some much-needed polish into things
<neiras> great to see
<randabis> I don't see why fbsplash can't be used
<neiras> or gensplash
<sladen> neiras: you can play with the v1 demo code.  http://www.paul.sladen.org/projects/usplash/download/  but the v2 code didn't make it for Hoary
<neiras> sladen, thanks... I'll grab that tonight and have a look
<sladen> randabis: fbsplash/gensplash didn't exist at the time we started trying to solve the problem!
<randabis> gensplash rocks :)
<randabis> sladen, ah
<neiras> haha
<neiras> So, how do I get a job at Canonical?
<neiras> Will relocate and work for a pittance to be part of it :D
<randabis> I sell your soul to mark shuttleworth lolz
<neiras> geez
<neiras> that sounds scary
<randabis> it was a joke
<INRSboy> first start with ubuntu
<INRSboy> seems cool !!
<neiras> Almost as scary as choosing Python over Ruby for the scripty language of choice
<randabis> nice
<randabis> neiras, indeed :p
<neiras> Welcome, INRSboy
<INRSboy> neirqs:thanks
<randabis> it isn't too bad though...python is useful...just look at portage
<neiras> I know, I'm a gentooist by night... I just can't stand working in it
<CarlK> can I get some samples of $ aplay -l
<CarlK> just pm me with the 5 or so lines.
<neiras> I've been Rubying for two or three years now and I'm spoiled
<randabis> hehe...gentoo here too...ubuntu is on the laptop, dual boot ubuntu and gentoo here (though that is going to change)
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, this is a completely un-Ubuntu-related question, but I figured it would be the quickest place to get an answer: is anyone here from the UK?
<randabis> yea I've heard awesome things about ruby
<pauldaoust> (and, if so, what measurements for height and weight do you use most often? imperial or metric?)
<Ribs> pauldaoust: At this time of night?
<Ribs> Are you crazy?
<randabis> they use metric iirc
<pauldaoust> Ribs: it's only 10:00
<Ribs> and we use feet and inches to measure a persons height
<pauldaoust> (over there)
<randabis> ah
<pauldaoust> Ribs: who's we? American?
<Ribs> British
<Ribs> And it's quarter to eleven, for your information
<randabis> so imperial
<pauldaoust> whoa, confused
<blah09> ok im back in gnome
<pauldaoust> too many people talking to me :)
<blah09> after doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<randabis> excellent
<pauldaoust> Ribs: oh, I thought you guys were only nine hours ahead of us in the west :)
<pauldaoust> I meant to say randabis: who's we (not Ribs)
<Ribs> our clocks change twice a year
<Ribs> the joys of daylight savings time
<randabis> pauldaoust, I never said "we" I said they
<Ribs> I said we
<Ribs> as I'm British
<lonewolff> thanx a lot for the help earlier people, i got my friend to upgrade to hoary and now sound works fine, just need to tackle the pcmcia issue tommorrow then we have another windows convert
<Ribs> innit
<CarlK> my clock changes every second ;)
<pauldaoust> randabis: blast, you're right
<pauldaoust> head spinning
<CarlK> till the bettery runs out
<Ribs> I'm really pale, and I throw teabags at people
<pauldaoust> Ribs: sorry, I just have bad math. it's 2:50, and I only added seven istead of eight :)
<Ribs> and call people 'wanker'
<pauldaoust> Ribs: reeeeeeeally
<pauldaoust> :)
<Ribs> I'm a stereotype!
<pauldaoust> Ribs: and I bet you put that strange chemical called 'petrol' into your car, right? :)
<Ribs> yes
<Ribs> our cars run of a liquid
<Ribs> not a 'gas'
<blah09> lol
<pauldaoust> Ribs: too true, heh heh
<Stereotype> Cars run off of vapors.-_-
<Ribs> Little Britian is a very good documentary on British life
<pauldaoust> Ribs: I'm only three generations Canadian myself, so there are still bits of English lingo running around in our family
<INRSboy> i'm new on ubuntu and with debian distrib. Can some one tell me how to install a .deb package ?
<lonewolff> Ribs: LOL
<pauldaoust> we're the only people I know who still call our mothers 'mum'......
<Pluk> INRSboy, dpkg -i package
<Ribs> If people want to buy a pet, they go to a pet shop
<Ribs> if people want to buy a pet shop, they go to a pet shop shop
<INRSboy> Pluk:thank's
<mattb_> i'm trying to setup a cellular modem pccard which i know is supported under linux
<Ribs> if they want to buy a pet shop shop, they are just being filly
<pauldaoust> Ribs: whoa
<Pluk> yw
<Ribs> silly*
<Khan> Hello Everyone: A bit of a problem here. I got Ubuntu installed, no problem. BUT When I go to boot it up for the first time it stops the process at "Starting Hotplug Subsystem". I tried restarting a couple of times and it didnt work. Has anyone ever heard of this problem?
<mattb_> and works successfully in 2.4 with pcmcia
<nisse2> I need help here. Thin
<mattb_> any pointers on how to do this in warty with hotplug?
<pauldaoust> INRSboy: don't forget to put sudo before the command; you need administrator privileges to run dpkg -i
<sladen> neiras: you don't need to relocate to work for Canonical
<pauldaoust> Ribs: har har har
<INRSboy> ok thank's
<CarlK> can someone tell me why aplay -l gives me 3 entries? http://paste.phpfi.com/51445
<neiras> sladen: Well, if I relocate can I still work there? I need a change in pace :)
<nisse2> Either im stupid or just lame, or both.. Installed every extra packae now. gDesklet with ubuntu. It just dont get alon istalling it. usin the ./config
<pauldaoust> Ribs: actually, embarrassed to say, most of my knowledge of British comes from my granny's Whizzer and Chips mags :)
<Khan> Hello Everyone: A bit of a problem here. I got Ubuntu installed, no problem. BUT When I go to boot it up for the first time it stops the process at "Starting Hotplug Subsystem". I tried restarting a couple of times and it didnt work. Has anyone ever heard of this problem?
<pauldaoust> Khan: what kind of motherboard?
<joan> hi
<Ribs> pauldaoust: You should come to Britain
<lonewolff> Khan: in sure people saw your post the first tiem, if anyone know anything they will tell you
<thundrcleeze> hi joan
<Khan> Hmm I got a Dell. Lemme look up the Motherboard.
<joan> do you know how can I install the new ati drivers?
<sladen> neiras: everyone working for Canonical works from home, which ever country they're in
<Ribs> get some coins, and throw them at old people
<Ribs> It's good fun
<pauldaoust> Ribs: is it really now :)
<pauldaoust> titter
<neiras> sladen: That's neat... I'm going to get my CV together and send it in for consideration.
<Ribs> My g/f is American, so I can apprecate some of the differences in culture
<pauldaoust> cool stuff
<pauldaoust> Ribs: actually, I've been wanting to take a tour of Europe sometime soon... I know a few people here and there, and I'm sure I still have relatives living there.
<Khan> Not sure on the motherboard. My documentation doesnt say.
<Stereotype> Rule #1, don't get ATI with *nix.:)
<pauldaoust> members of the illustrious and bloodthirsty Bourchier clan... a black mark against me, in my opinion :-/
<neiras> sladen: Canonical's doing the kind of stuff I always dreamed of starting a company to do. ;)
<mz2> hmm
<Ribs> Stereotype: Well, that could be set to change, thankfully
<Stereotype> Dell Mobos are propriatary, I thought.
* nisse2 using ati, works reat.. =)
<|junit|> uh o =o
<Ribs> Stereotype: ATI are actually putting some effort into Linux drivers now
<|junit|> I just screwed up my GRUB somehow
<|junit|> but I Got hoary to work
<pauldaoust> We were the bad guys in 1066, and we were the bad guys in India, and we were the bad guys... oh lots of times :-/
<Ribs> in a few months, ATI users should have decent drivers
<mz2> i can't seem to be able to install gnome-blog with hoary because of a dependency problems
<Stereotype> Ribs: Because they are threatened.:-p
<mz2> python would need to be older than 2.4
<sladen> neiras: you can work on Ubuntu without working for Canonical.  ...I sometimes manage that when I remember
<pauldaoust> Khan: it's a relatively new computer though?
<Khan> pauldaoust: Nope, About a year and a half old.
<|junit|> Anyone want to help me get GRUB to work, or point me in the right direction?
<mz2> but i do have python 2.3 installed as well
<joan> so u know how can I install them?
<neiras> sladen: Yeah, I am just working on getting a feel for the Ubuntu community and projects... I'll be doing that regardless I think, but I'd love to do it full time
<kandinski> paul!
<neiras> sladen: Eating is important
<kandinski> hi sladen!
<pauldaoust> kandinski?
<kandinski> yep
<pauldaoust> kandinski: hi!!!
<pauldaoust> (do I know you? ^_^)
<|junit|> I get an error 22
<kandinski> Paul sladen, not you!
<kandinski> but hey anyway
<pauldaoust> kandinski: heh, sorry, wrong paul :)
<pauldaoust> Khan: new enough anyway... hmmmm... you might check for kernel messages... if characters appear on your screen even after it hangs, you could try going Control-Alt-F1, Control-Alt-F2, etc; the kernel messages should be somewhere around Control-Alt-F10 or -F11
<pauldaoust> Khan: this might give you a hint as to what's wrong... of course, if you're new to Linux, the messages might be rather cryptic :-S
<Khan> :P Yeah Im fairly new to Linux
#ubuntu 2006-02-20
<Psi-Jack> fangorious: For a binary-oriented distribution, Kubuntu is pretty nice. It's not without it's serious flaws, however. MD5Sums on a CD is /bad/. And this has happened in 4.10 and 5.10 now.
<ribaldjester> gnomefreak: ok will do
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone here ever played m4p's in ubuntu?
<Ng> nowotny: fair enough :) also, it would be best to do it while the partition isn't mounted ;)
<Robocision> For example, which driver do I want from nvidia to use with the newest ubuntu?
<fangorious> oKtosiTe, in the single port forwarding, set up a rule to forward port 16022 to port 22 on 193.168.1.64
<gnomefreak> breezy: lilo can be installed and used as a bootloader but may i ask what is wrong with grub?
<nowotny> Ng: I guess... ;)
<hatake_kakashi> !m4p
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<Ng> Mordof: if you want to stop it completely, drop down to the console, log in and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Mordof> Ng, ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't exit X
<Mordof> ok
<avinoam> jon_k, i'm running it off of the desktop link, so i don't know, and it's in crossover, so i don't know how to command line it
<breezy> to boring thats all
<Ng> Moder: does it not take you to a text console?
<fangorious> Psi-Jack, did you use the same mirror for each? I've never had bad checksums for Ubuntu images
<Ng> err
<Psi-Jack> Does K/ubuntu have a manual install method, so you can choose which kernel to install BEFORE it fails? ;}
<gnomefreak> breezy: you want color you want picture grub can do most of what lilo can do
<Ng> damn I hate it when that happens
<bliss> who are you talking to fangorious please
<Psi-Jack> fangorious: Yes. The MD5 of the disc checked out.
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: not really
<Artan1s> _jason: Yeah, that hard drive is garbage
<fangorious> bliss:  in the single port forwarding, set up a rule to forward port 16022 to port 22 on 193.168.1.64
<hatake_kakashi> Ng: lol been there done that
<breezy> ok tell moi how please
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: i think breezy has an expert install mode
<bimberi> Psi-Jack: 'expert' (at the boot prompt) perhaps
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Why, after I told it to install, again, it offered me a kernel image to install, then? There /is/ a menu.
<Ng> hatake_kakashi: I don't display joins/parts in here to cut out the noise, so it happens quite easily to me ;)
<Psi-Jack> bimberi: Aha! Poifect.
<breezy> how do i change it then
<fangorious> breezy, google grub splash
<gnomefreak> breezy: tell you how to do what? i sugest you read about grub
<breezy> kk
<breezy> cheers
<E> hatake_kakashi: thnx,
<E> I just want to recover some boss' files, and then I can install ubuntu again from zero because the rest of the files I have them in backup, what do you think about it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell breezy about grub
<fangorious> E: i think i hope you can get those files back
<gnomefreak> that might help also breezy
<tatters> is it normal for packages to dissapear?
<fangorious> tatters, define disappear?
<gnomefreak> tatters: not really
<tatters> not there, no longer exists
<fangorious> tatters, no longer installed on your machine? no longer in the repositories? ...
<E> thanks gangorious, but I need some orientation
<E> some body speaks spanish?
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> !es
<gnomefreak> tatters: that doesnt happen unless you delete it or it was never installed or something needed to uninstall it to be installed
* ompaul looks at bimberi and grins
<E> Gracias
<navarone> ompaul you have to be faster than that...<s>
<bliss> fangorious---how do I set up a rule---I have heasdings appplication ---external port ---internal port-----protocol----ip adddrss--enable
<ribaldjester> gnomefreak: ok this look good? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8670
<tatters> well its not in repos nor is there a download for it , but lots of web pages mention it
* bimberi blows across the top of his fingers (making a gun) :P
<tatters> its a element in webmin security sentrys
<tatters> portsentry and hostsentry but hostsentry is nowhere to be found in any repos
<klippo> ive followed guide on ubuntuforums how to create .deb out of the ati installer
<gnomefreak> ribaldjester: ok save that than sudo apt-get update
<klippo> Hi. i need help: http://pastebin.com/554750
<larsemil> where to start to get sound working?
<klippo> I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<ribaldjester> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> ribaldjester: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 :)
<fangorious> bliss: i don't know how to use your routers interface. you already set up forwarding for port 22, can't you just repeat the process and use 16022 instead?
<gnomefreak> ribaldjester: if you were needing that
<ribaldjester> gnomefreak: that did it - the kernel module compiled. Thank you!
<gnomefreak> tatters: http://www.google.com/search?q=hostsentry&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<ghoulee> hello! I have a UK keyboard on my IBM T43p thinkpad and I don't see a layout for it
<rewt_> question
<fangorious> klippo, i don't recall that howto saying to do a modprobe
<judgen> hi
<tatters> ive read every link
<ghoulee> it's the one with the # key just next to the return key on the right
<judgen> What is the default root passwd in ubuntu?
<ghoulee> judgen: there isn't one.  use sudo
<gnomefreak> the first link in the search that i gave you is to download it
<judgen> ghoulee, ok..
<gnomefreak> tatters: you would have it if you read it :(
<rewt_> Any one use gDesklets with AideCandy Boxmail 0.50.0.......it says what is path to inbox....how the hell do i get a path to gmail?
<tatters> but thats 1999?
<fangorious> klippo, have you posted on the discussion thread for that howto?
<tatters> where the support site wikki or anything
<rewt_> anyone have a mailbox path setup for gmail?
<rewt_> im so confused >.<
<bliss> fangorous ---so in port range forwarding application ssh---start 16022 end 16022 --protocol tcp---ip adress 192.168.1.64---
<fangorious> bliss, sure
<mark__> anyone have any idea how I could get Wolfenstein Enemy Territory to produce sound :\
<bliss> and hope for the bestt
<mark__> something to do with my sound card being stubborn or something?
<fangorious> mark__, have you poked it with a spoon?
<amphi> ghoulee: I have mine mapped to us layout, much more sane IMHO
<mark__> fangorious, yes
<mark__> it still didn't make ANY sound :(
<fangorious> mark__: hm, stubborn bastard
<klippo> fangorious: since it doesnt load the module i had to check
<mark__> when I buy my new system, I'll make sure EACH component is compatible driver wise with linux
<fangorious> klippo: so i take it X wouldn't launch after running through the HOWTO, and something in the xorg log indicated the module had not loaded?
<judgen> It the palm pilot syncer included in ubuntu only supporting old palm devices?
<jon_k> mark__, just buy a soundblaster and be done with it
<jon_k> heh
<mark__> not a bad idea jon
<mark__> how much do you reckon I could get one for without blowing my pockets open
<bliss> fangrious---use -p 16022 on which computer I will acess from a windows computer at work
<Robocision> hi.  I'm using the newest version of ubuntu.  The wiki tells me to go to Applications, system tools, then terminal.  but there is no terminal option.  What should I do?
<Seveas> Robocision, applications -> accessories
<klippo> fangorious: yep
<Seveas> Robocision, which wikipage?
<klippo> tried xorg-driver-fglrx to
<Robocision> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28driver%29
<ghoulee> amphi: I'd prefer to have the keys print as labled, is this possible?
<fangorious> bliss: on the computer you are trying to connect from (Assuming you are using openssh at the command line, I'm not sure how to specify port with other clients)
<ompaul> Seveas, I'll do it
<Seveas> ompaul, too late, I have the lock :)
<ompaul> I see that
<ompaul> hehe
<bliss> fangorious--I will connect to my home  linux box from a windows box at work
<klippo> fangorious: im thinking it have something to do with the latest kernel
<bliss> fangrious i will use putty
<tatters> is it ok to use a package that 7 yrs old?
<tatters> does it matter ?
<fangorious> bliss: ok, there's a field to specify port right in the main window of putty
<amphi> ghoulee: sure - if you can't find an exact keymap for console, you can edit your keymap to taste
<amphi> ghoulee: eg. I have the thinkpad 'pg left' and 'pg right' keys switch VTs
<Seveas> tatters, which package?
<tatters> hostsentry
<tonyyarusso> amphi: How do you do that?  I have mine set up to switch desktop, how VT?
<Seveas> W: Unable to locate package hostsentry
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its not in any of the official or unofficial repos
<bliss> fangrious so I specify -p 16022 in port right box
<fangorious> bliss: no, just 16022
<Seveas> gnomefreak, which is exactly what that line of mine is saying :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<amphi> tonyyarusso: echo 'keycode 158 = Decr_Console' | loadkeys && echo 'keycode 159 = Incr_Console' | loadkeys
<gnomefreak> i meant to get it out before that
<fangorious> bliss: the -p was for using the openssh client in a command shell
<tatters> I use webmin and it is  the security sentry  section, it uses portsentry lockchecg and hostsentry
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Thanks.  (Got a good howto link for this sort of thing in general?)
<Seveas> yegh, webmin....
<amphi> tonyyarusso: makes them act as alt <- and alt ->
<Seveas> (sorry)
<tatters> but hostsentry seems to have dissapeard after 1999
<subdiv> trying to install Kubuntu on an iMac and getting strange errors.
<navarone> tatters have you looked at this site http://sourceforge.net/projects/sentrytools/
<amphi> tonyyarusso: I don't recall; there are bits and pieces on linux-laptop.net; some useful bits at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<bliss> fangorious ---now just another point to finish I have the same problem  with webmin  can connect on my home computer at https://mydomain.com:10000/ but not from outside but port 10000 is enabled for webmin in port range forwarding
<IdleOne> subdiv:  #kubuntu
<subdiv> sorry
<IdleOne> np :)
<IdleOne> well
<IdleOne> didnt need to quit
<IdleOne> lol
<tonyyarusso> amphi: 'k.
<tatters> bliss do u use the security sentry of webmin?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: the latter is where I found the 'undervolt' patch
<bliss> tatters no
<tatters> sry nav just saw your post chking now
<amphi> cpu runs a lot cooler now
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Slower or just cooler?
<amphi> just cooler
<amphi> tonyyarusso: lower voltages for each freq
<fangorious> bliss: you may want to try disabling the 'block WAN request' option on the router.
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Does that help battery life?
<fangorious> bliss: i have to go now, good luck. i'm on here pretty regularly though
<amphi> tonyyarusso: yeah, somewhat
<sobersabre> hi.
<bliss> fangorious --you mean what I mentioned before as being checked
<tonyyarusso> amphi: That would be nice.
<sobersabre> any aussies  ?
<Loevborg> w00t is news.gmane.org down?
<navarone> tatters in the forum on sourceforge someone has posted a link to a download on tucows. It is Hostsentry 0.02  ...looks like it is source in tar.gz so you may have to compile
<omerix> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<omerix> how can i solve this problem: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<bimberi> omerix: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<filted> who Xappe
<sobersabre> omerix , I have an idea what's the problem!
<omerix> sobersabre: what
<guerby> hi again, I have an edubuntu spash screen at boot, how do I go back to a regular ubuntu one?
<sobersabre> you don't have a compiler! :) :) :)
<IdleOne> where can I check hardware compatibilty in ubuntu?
<bliss> how do I save this chat session please
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to check for nicks of a location by somehow getting /names | /whois - | grep .uk (obviously not actually that sytanx probably, but now you know what I'm getting at.)
<sobersabre> IdleOne: goto System->Settings->Hardware Compatibility
<sobersabre> :)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, offtopic
<IdleOne> ty sobersabre
<monteiro> i've a webcam logitech express, and when i trie to acess the device with xawtv , computer freezes and i've' to reboot the pc, any ideas ?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: my T42 used to go to over 70C under load; undervolted it barely reaches 50C
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Point.  Sorry.
<sobersabre> IdleOne I am kidding.
<sobersabre> this is a joke.
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> freak
<IdleOne> !
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<sobersabre> IdleOne  Ubuntu supports all the hardware linux supports.
<Robocision> Hi.  Last question.  What's the best way to get my SoundBlaster Audigy gamer working?
<IdleOne> sorry about the enter punctuation
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Eigh.  Mine's more like 45.
<bimberi> uboto tell IdleOne about hardware
<sobersabre> IdleOne for specific release you need to check "release notes" or install notes.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I was answering you in offtopic I meant :-)
<IdleOne> !hardware
<ubotu> I guess hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Ah, understood now.  Although I should have been asking it there anyway.
<ompaul> heheh
<Robocision> anyone?  SoundBlaster audigy help.  What's the best way to get it functioning?  (I'm a linux newbie.)
<tatters> Naverone I did chk that link before but there is no download for hostsentry on there
<bimberi> IdleOne: sorry, i didn't notice my typo (uboto)
<breezy> whats happenin with soundblaster no sound out of it??
<nowotny> Ng: hey... thanks... :) it worked...
<breezy> what version of linux u using
<IdleOne> bimberi:  np
<Robocision> I'm using Ubuntu.
<sobersabre> IdleOne do you worry about any special piece of hardware ?
<breezy> kk
<nick01> is there a firewalla enabled by default ? cause azureus is not working ?
<breezy> should be already drivers installed with ubuntu
<sobersabre> nick01 are you directly connected to the internet ?
<nick01> yes
<breezy> coz i got drivers with mine
<Robocision> I just freshly installed Ubuntu and I got my Nvidia card drivers installed.  Just wondering the best way to get new drivers.
<sobersabre> no routers in the middle ?
<nick01> no
<bimberi> nick01: no firewalling by default, you might get some tips here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<navarone> Robocision are you able to get sound at all?
<rewt_> anyone have a mailbox path setup for gmail?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Robocision about nvidia
<nick01> tks bimberi
<breezy> i got soundblaster audigy 2 zs
<sobersabre> rewt_ which mua ?
<rewt_> BoxMAil
<bimberi> nick01: np :)
<rewt_> I dunno its through gDesklets
<nyc-h0st> hey guys i want to switch off dhcp and go static, instructions?
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  my burner isnt working and cant figure out why
<nick01> bimberi, that only tells me how to install it  :(
<sobersabre> rewt_ WTF is this mailer ?!?!
<sobersabre>  :)
<sobersabre> IdleOne what do you mean it doesn't work ?
<IdleOne> I mean it isnt being recognised
<nyc-h0st> hey guys i want to switch off dhcp and go static, instructions?
<sobersabre> is it external/internal ? DVD ? which model ? what age ?
<bimberi> nick01: darn :/ - hoped it might mention any networking issues - sorry
<sobersabre> IdleOne which ubuntu release do you use ?
<tatters> hmm what should I do with regards to this old package should i use it will i get problems
<IdleOne> breezy
<nick01> bimberi, azureus now sais I'm firewalled
<tatters> 1999 seems a bit old to me
<sobersabre> IdleOne when have bought it ? have you already burned any CDs with it ?
<bimberi> nyc-h0st: System -> Administration -> Networking
<sobersabre> IdleOne what's the model ?
<nyc-h0st> bimberi sorry no graphical interface
<breezy> wot u want idle one
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  its a couple years old and burned cd's on a windows machine model : lite-ON ltn486 48x max
<bimberi> nyc-h0st: ok, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<breezy> ok
<sobersabre> IdleOne when was the last time it burned CDs ?
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  about six months ago
<sobersabre> ( couple of years old is O L D )
<tatters> is webmin an outdated package,,,, is there a ubuntu supported one that similer?
<sobersabre> IdleOne do you know to which block device is it attached ?
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  no
<amphi> !webmin
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000
<breezy> have you tried device manager
<navarone> IdleOne, have you doen any rummaging inside...poking at cables that may have loosened connections...?
<sobersabre> can you open a terminal and type "ls -l /dev/cdrom" ?
<amphi> oh, not like the dpkg factoid ;)
<IdleOne> navarone:  yup
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Think the ThinkWiki keeps up to date pretty well?  (As in, will it have things relevant to the new kernel and stuff so it's still a reliable resource when Dapper releases?)
<IdleOne> navarone:  all is nice and tight
<sobersabre> navarone the drive is 2 years old.
<navarone> IdleOne, I would check connections and see if they are solid
<navarone> Ok
<sobersabre> 2 YEARS OLD!!!!
<navarone> sobersabre, ? so?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: dunno, to be honest
<amphi> tonyyarusso: what stinkpad do you have?
<sobersabre> navarone if you do regular backup, the drive's laser gets dirty in 1.x years only from opening and closing the tray.
<breezy> idle one try system/synaptic package manager
<tonyyarusso> amphi: All right.  Worth a shot.
<nick01> bimberi, but the included bittorrent client has no problems at all :/
<tonyyarusso> amphi: T43 2668-49U
<sobersabre> IdleOne so ... have you ran the ls -l commadn ?
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2006-02-14 17:58 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<sobersabre> OK.
<sobersabre> now run this command:
<breezy> and search to see if there is an alsa-base package installed
<navarone> sobersabre,  be that as it may...who knows how often it has been used...although IdleOne  said it was last used 6 months ago...so...I doubt thta is relevant
<breezy> and install it if it isnt
<amphi> tonyyarusso: I doubt the centrino cpufreq code is going to change much, if you're talking about the 'undervolt' patch applying cleanly to later kernels
<sobersabre> sudo cat /var/log/* | grep hdc | less
<sobersabre> IdleOne got the command ?
<sobersabre> just copy paste it, but don't paste the output here.
<JloR> what ubuntu could really need, that most other distros have, is a progress bar on the apt-get process..
<JloR> I've missed that feature a few times while doing apt-get distupdate or whatever the command was.
<sobersabre> IdleOne have you found any output of that command on the screen ?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Eh, nothing specifically in mind at the moment, but that's good to know at least.
<Kindred> it has percentage doesnt it
<sobersabre> JloR apt-get dist-upgrade
<JloR> Kindred: not that I can see.
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  cant scroll up to paste all the output
<JloR> sobersabre: that's the one :)
<amphi> JloR: what for? you've got the package and total percentage displayed
<sobersabre> sudo cat /var/log/* | grep hdc | less
<sobersabre> sudo cat /var/log/* | grep hdc | less
<sobersabre> got it ?
<IdleOne> yup
<JloR> amphi: no.. I dont.. I have "setting up <package name>..." and.. so on..
<sobersabre> if that is nothing, try
<JloR> I'd like to know which package out of how many that actually is. And also, when downloading those, I'd like to know how many it actually wants to download..
<amphi> JloR: oh, you mean that stage
<JloR> that's not information that is displayed.
<sobersabre> sudo cat /var/log/* | grep -i "seek" | less
<amphi> JloR: how many bytes in how many packages are to be downloaded is displayed
<avinoam> Hey where is XF86Config-4 at in ubuntu?
<JloR> the dist-upgrade takes ages and ages again - so I'd like to just have a rought estimate.. So I could see if I should take a nap, or a cup of coffee :)
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sobersabre> avinoam wake up, it's corg time!
<Kindred> JloR,  that should all be displayed..
<amphi> avinoam: nowhere; xorg.conf
<sobersabre> s/corg/xorg
<JloR> amphi: are to be downloaded yes... but.. what happens when the first 3000 lines have been shown then? Then that info is lost.
<sobersabre> seek thee for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<avinoam> ok, where is that at?
<JloR> and.. it doesn't really show which package it's at.
<naetrick> Where is the modprobe configuration file, to load modules at boot?
<JloR> Kindred: how - where - how?
<sobersabre> IdleOne what's up.... ?
<avinoam> sobersabre, i have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sobersabre> avinoam ... do you have ubuntu ?
<amphi> JloR: but you only need it at the 'continue y/n?' stage, right?
<avinoam> sobersabre, yup
<rewt_> sigh ill never figure out this crap
<JloR> But anyway, this is turning into a flame - that was really not the intention.
<avinoam> wait one sec
<amphi> rewt_: heh
<sobersabre> avinoam ...then you need to install x-windows packages.
<JloR> amphi: I didn't even see that I think.. But no, I'd really like it after that stage.
<riddlebox> does anyone else have problems connecting to vnc servers?
<avinoam> sobersabre, that is odd, isn't it?
<avinoam> sobersabre, i'm using gnome and it's just not there
<JloR> to see the progress - not to see what needs to be done.
<amphi> JloR: I'm not flaming, I just don't see any necessity for it
<avinoam> sobersabre, so what configurations is it using?
<IdleOne> sobersabre: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8671
<JloR> amphi: imagine sitting at a slow internet connection, at a 700mhz machine with 128mb ram..
<amphi> JloR: more than the updated percentage complete?
<JloR> imagine upgrading from 5.10 to dapper..
<sobersabre> IdleOne did you find messages like "{DriveSeek REady " or not ?
<JloR> Then you would love to see which package it was downloading out of how many.. continously.
<IdleOne> lemme look
<JloR> And you'd love even more to see which package it was setting up - out of how many.
<JloR> also.. continously.
<amphi> JloR: I don't have to imagine, I ran debian on a 266MHz with 64MB ram on dialup for a long time ;)
<JloR> :)
<sobersabre> avinoam, have you installed the system or upgraded from sarge ?
<JloR> Sure it's nice to  see ahead of download how much it expects to download and install - but it's also nice to see how far it has progressed.
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  nope nothing like that
<avinoam> sobersabre, installed
<amphi> JloR: but it shows that, as a percentage, for the total & for each package
<JloR> amphi: I don't see that.
<avinoam> sobersabre, hmm i see it now in nautilus
<navarone> avinoam did you do a server installation?
<navarone> ok nvm
<JloR> it shows the wget info .. but that's not really enough. That just shows for that package..
<Delvien> sweet did they break X on dapper yet?
<christopher> hey anyone use Enlightenment for linux?
<JloR> I can't see any info about how many more packages are to gol.
<sobersabre> IdleOne I can see your drive is recognized.
<JloR> go*
<Delvien> reading some disturbing things with the new Dapper update
<IdleOne> sobersabre:  but it wont burn cd's
<amphi> JloR: true; it numbers the packages, but doesn't show foo/bar
<christopher> anyone use Enlightenment Desktop?
<amphi> JloR: but the number is not that meaningful given the varying package sizes
<Nameeater> why would I be getting almost like ping traffic across the network? does samba ping stuff? :/
<JloR> exactly.. that's not really useful (unless you have a normal - subnormal memory and can remember that huge number it displayed in the beginning of the apt-get -- I dont).
<JloR> amphi: it's still somewhat nice to know.
<larsemil> i get no sound. 1. ubuntu does not find my soundcard. 2. the module for my soundcard is loaded. 3 esd was not loaded - loading it made a sound in my speakers.. but i still dont get ubuntu to find my soundcard...
<amphi> JloR: sure, it would do no harm
<JloR> and I'd really love it during the "setting up" phase :)
<judgen> How do i change from gnome to kde?
<christopher> excuse
<JloR> anyway, I have no business complaining really.. a) I wont have a say in things as a single person b) I never use ubuntu.
<sobersabre> judgen do you have both installed or not ?
<christopher> do any of you ppl talking use Enlightenment?
<navarone> IdleOne, how many cd-drives are in your machine?
<Chris_Tucker> judgen, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then choose it at login
<judgen> sobersabre, i have both
<amphi> JloR: of course you have a say as an individual
<IdleOne> navarone:  1
<JloR> christopher: I have tried it - but I didn't like it (I tried it at my laptop, so several features didn't work.. Mostly mouse related)
<tonyyarusso> A progress bar during install would be good.  Don't much care about apt-get having it myself.
<sobersabre> then logout the session, and upon new logon choose KDE.
<judgen> ill try that then
<christopher> hmm thats probably my problem then
<JloR> a lot of weird mouse click combos for menus and so on :)
<JloR> but looks pretty
<christopher> im using it on a laptop and i get get the Applications menu to stop from scrolling off the screen
<christopher> cant*
<JloR> hmm, okay..
<JloR> well, I'm a fluxbox person.
<amphi> JloR: what do you run on your laptop?
<christopher> so i take it i should stick with GNOME?
<JloR> amphi: gentoo linux
<christopher> I tried installing fluxbox of its site
<amphi> JloR: uhuh - debian here, and openbox
<JloR> hehe :)
<christopher> and i couldnt get it to install but then again im a newbie
<Delvien> Well rebooting, see if everything dies on me
<christopher> i use Ubuntu 5.10
<JloR> christopher: did you use the .deb (from the package manager in ubuntu) ?
<navarone> Idleone how come it lists two...maybe three as hdc? Lite-on , Atapi (which maybe generic name for Lite-on) and a Matshita CR-583...<shrug> ?
<amphi> christopher: fluxbox should be packaged
<Robocision> How do I install a downloaded application for Ubuntu from a website?
<Robocision> I downloaded the Second Life linux client.
<christopher> it doesnt appear
<JloR> oh my god!.. OH MY GOD.... it froze.. it froze up on me.. "Starting PCMCIA Services..." .. my dist-upgrade froze.
<JloR> I sure as **** hope this saved some info!
<amphi> JloR: ctrl-c ;)
<ompaul> JloR, were you moving from breezy to daooer
<christopher> nope not on mine
<christopher> just black box
<JloR> no.. seriously.. entire box froze up
<ompaul> JloR, were you moving from breezy to dapper
<JloR> ompaul: yea
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<JloR> yea?
<nick01> bimberi, any idea what's wrong |?
<vadersolo> Hi there
<JloR> ompaul: and?
<bimberi> nick01: no idea sorry :/
<Robocision> So yeah, I downloaded the Second Life linux client.  Now I need to install it.  Any ideas would be appreciated.
<vadersolo> I installed ubuntu in english, and I now i want to switch the language to spanish, how can I do that??
<amphi> christopher: you have the universe and multiverse repos in your sources.list ?
<christopher> yep
<nick01> can anybody help me with a firewall error in azureus ?
<JloR> Gah.. when you have to hard reboot a linux machine, then you know something bad happened to it :\
<christopher> even added more custom ones from the forums that i learned about
<navarone> JloR, I think ompaul was trying to let you know that upgrading to dapper had inherent risks
<JloR> at least numlock still works
<amphi> christopher: well, fluxbox is easy enough to build from source ASIR
<JloR> navarone: yea.. and that I know.. Mainly because dapper is still not final :p
<Robocision> Anyone?  How do you install a downloaded application from a website?
<amphi> christopher: what gave you a problem?
<JloR> not a very nice way to tell me though :\
<christopher> yeah i read about that building stuff haha i heard it can be a pain in the butt
<tonyyarusso> Robocision: What type of file did you get?
<christopher> well in ubuntu's gnome....
<Loevborg> Robocision, follow their instructions
<amphi> christopher: usually not
<christopher> the desktop shortcut didnt work
<Robocision> A bz2
<christopher> it had the exclamation point icon
<christopher> and it said desktop not found
<ompaul> JloR, well if you knew why the gasp ? ;-)
<amphi> christopher: it's rarely you have to mess with the code to get stuff to build on linux
<JloR> I never expect something to freeze up on me - especially not freeze up on me so much I have to hard reboot in linux...
<JloR> And if I did - I wouldn't do it in the first place.
<amphi> christopher: old things written on solaris or something can need a bit of tweaking here and there sometimes
<christopher> amphi thanks for helping me.. you have no idea how long i been trying to find someone who knows about this stuff
<tonyyarusso> Robocision: Check for instructions on the site, a README or INSTALL file in what you downloaded, or see !compile and !checkinstall.
<amphi> christopher: how far did you get?
<JloR> BUT - since someone made it work, I figured it might be possible.. so I gave it a shot.
<christopher> like i just installed my first linux distro last week
<Robocision> thanks
<christopher> so i dont really know what im doing
<avinoam> stupid WINE won't let me input in hebrew
<amphi> christopher: some bewilderment is to be expected ;)
<christopher> im copying and pasting forum threads
<navarone> JloR, at least you backed up your data first right?
<JloR> Okay. .that was a short lifespan for my ubuntu :p
<bimberi> nick01: http://lists.linux.it/pipermail/lugischia/2006-January/000501.html
<amphi> christopher: you downloaded a fluxbox source tarball?
<christopher> i had to reinstall ubuntu because i copied and pasted a source.list file in order to add repositories
<christopher> turns out it was for the wrong version of ubuntu haha screwed me up
<tonyyarusso> christopher: Nice.
<JloR> navarone: I installed 6 hours ago - I started upgrading 5 hours ago.. it finished 10 minutes ago - no, I did not backup. Don't see the point when it's not a machine I've been using for long time.
<amphi> christopher: heh, 'measure twice, cut once'
<christopher> yeah but its on my gnome environment not this one (enlightenment)
<christopher> lol
<christopher> wise words
<JloR> Aaand.. Now it can't start up - it did manage to mess with my LVM groups :)
<navarone> JloR, you installed breezy then upgraded to dapper immediately?
<christopher> well the reason why i am here is... i just installed enlightenment 16
<amphi> christopher: anyway, do you have the source tarball for fluxbox?
<JloR> navarone: pretty much, yea.
<christopher> and this is the only thing i could view and use
<tonyyarusso> 'measure twice, cut somebody else's board first and see how it goes'
<christopher> yes i dled the latest one
<JloR> installed some drivers for my matrox card - and an SMP kernel.. then did the upgrade.
<navarone> JloR, first time linux user?
<JloR> navarone: far from
<cortana> what is the deal with /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile -- why do the modules in linux-restricted-modules get regenerated at every boot?
<navarone> ok
<amphi> christopher: did you untar it?
<christopher> i think it was a .deb file
<christopher> so then i tried chmod
<navarone> JloR, why not just download the dapper iso and install that fresh?
<christopher> to convert it to bin
<recon00> Does anybody know what LaTeX is? i have a book in that format.
<amphi> christopher: oh, you have a deb? for what?
<christopher> well no
<JloR> because I had the breezy, and had no idea that I couldn't use xorg 7.0 on that.
<amphi> christopher: no, no, that way madness lies ;)
<JloR> and I'm just playing around on this machine :)
<christopher> i went to fluxbox' site  and i didnt know which one to dl
<amphi> christopher: hang on
<navarone> JloR, nothing ventured nothing gained...<s>
<JloR> hehe
<christopher> def will do
<JloR> navarone: I had fun seeing the speed enhancement when changing from standard ubuntu kernel to SMP ubuntu kernel.
<ompaul> JloR, it is unstable - that means it is not ready, it scares me when I see people typing dapper in the channel, so I hit that thing, I do a lot of hours on irc and I wish dist upgrade came with a big warning for unstable, that is one of two good ideas I have had today, must register them on the wiki or launchpad or somewhere
<Delvien> is XGL worth it?
<amphi> christopher: ok, you got the 'debian package'?
<recon00> How do I view a book in .tex format?
<christopher> umm
<christopher> i dont remember now
<christopher> i might have deleted it in frustration
<christopher> amphi:  quick question
<JloR> ompaul: still not a very polite way of letting someone know something they might know already. Just because you hear a gasp or a sigh or something , doesn't mean that people start whining and blaming everyone but themselves.
<amphi> christopher: ok, there is a breezy package
<christopher> amphi: is xchat avail on GNOME ?
<Hysty> recon00: have a look in the repositories for a tex viewer
<amphi> christopher: do this is a terminal: wget http://people.debian.org/~dopey/fluxbox/ubuntu-breezy/fluxbox_0.9.14-1_i386.deb
<Mordof> ok! problem with installing nvidia drivers, apparently the package was compiled on an earlier kernal, with an older version of the gcc compiler.. what do i do!!?!?!
<christopher> should i switch on to GNOME because i cant do anything in enlightenment.. frankly i dont know how to
<amphi> christopher: yes
<navarone> recon00, doa s earch in synaptic for latex and install package. It is a serious program for preparing docs,books etc...and viewing them obviously
<tonyyarusso> christopher: It comes in the default install of Ubuntu.
<Hysty> recon00: latex is a type of document format that uses special instructions to display formulas or graphics etc
<amphi> christopher: that was, "yes, xchat is available in gnome"
<christopher> ok now i have to get this addy copied right
<christopher> my first time in xchat...
<JloR> ompaul: I've been using some form of linux for roughly 7 years now - I'm currently in the middle of a computer science education, I know a fair bit about linux and I am perfectly aware of what "beta" or "unstable" implies in connection to software.. Yet, I gasp when something freezes up my linux box so bad that I have to hard-reboot it... That doesn't make me a linux newbie or a pain in the butt to you and the others in here..
<amphi> christopher: can you not copy and paste that whole command into a terminal?
<christopher> yeah i can
<JloR> and thus doesn't give you (or anyone) the right to patronize me..
<christopher> but im in enlightenment right now
<christopher> not in gnome
<amphi> christopher: doesn't matter
<christopher> i dont want to leave this chat yet to switch untill i know i can get back into this room
<christopher> oh
<clever> i tryed both totem movie player and vlc on my laptop and both of them say encrypted dvd support isnt availble
<Mordof> anyone have any experience installing nvidia drivers?
<amphi> christopher: don't switch now
<recon00> I can't find a latex viewer in synaptic.
<christopher> i just installed it.. so i dont know how to access anything
<amphi> clever: you need libdvdcss probably
<clever> how do i install it?
<christopher> my application menu choice wont stay for me to scroll thru to pick an app to run
<amphi> recon00: there's a GUI for latex called LyX, FWIW
<christopher> its opens up really quickly and scrolls off the screen in a way
<clever> apt-get libdvdcss?
<amphi> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is probably DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tonyyarusso> christopher: I had that problem too.  Mucked around in settings and eventually fixed it, but I'm not sure exactly what.
<clever> k:)
<Mordof> i need help with nvidia drivers!!! my kernal is newer and the gcc compiler is newer than the drivers were made with! WHAT DO I DO?!?!
<christopher> yeah i did too
<Mordof> agh! so confused
<christopher> i found the animation menu choice and i turned it off and it still does it
<amphi> christopher: you have a terminal yet?
<Hysty> recon00: Lyx is based on Latex, but it can also view latex documents
<christopher> no
<christopher> dont know how to get it
<christopher> oh wait
<christopher> nmd
<amphi> got one?
<christopher> yep
<X-GueSt> ppl someone running Xgl succefully on dapper? :o
<amphi> cool; paste that command I gave you
<X-GueSt> I hav a problem
<christopher> alright let me scrollll up
<X-GueSt> An alternative to this, is just to run:
<X-GueSt> Code:
<X-GueSt> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/mesalibs /opt/fdo/bin/glxcompmgr shadow wobbly
<Mordof> (repost.. i really need help..) i need help with nvidia drivers!!! my kernal is newer and the gcc compiler is newer than the drivers were made with! WHAT DO I DO?!?!
<amphi> christopher: do this is a terminal: wget http://people.debian.org/~dopey/fluxbox/ubuntu-breezy/fluxbox_0.9.14-1_i386.deb
<elkbuntu> eep 66mb updates
<X-GueSt> # LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/mesalibs /opt/fdo/bin/glxcompmgr shadow wobbly
<X-GueSt> /opt/fdo/bin/glxcompmgr: Couldn't open display :0.0
<X-GueSt> why does this happen ?
<X-GueSt> :|
<amphi> christopher: *in a terminal
<JloR> Thanks for the nice help people :-) I'll look into this dapper business tomorrow again, hopefully. Today has been a fun learning experience.
<jhons2> (help) I am unable to install grub
<amphi> hard lockup as learning experience? hehe
<Delvien> Anyone here with experience with XGL ?
<bj_> X-GueSt: type /join Xgl-ubuntu smart people in there
<JloR> amphi: well, for a playing machine - yea.. :) nice
<bj_> #Xgl-ubuntu
<X-GueSt> Delvien, I want someone on that 2 :p
<amphi> JloR: I used to lock mine up a lot mucking about with c and svgalib ;)
<tonyyarusso> jhons2: It might help if you explain the problem you're having doing so.
<christopher> ok 100 percent
<JloR> amphi: so far I've only done it with X on my laptop (bad kernel module for Xfree86.. hehe) and this one time with ubuntu while upgrading to dapper :)
<amphi> christopher: ok; now do sudo dpkg -i fluxbox_0.9.14-1_i386.deb
<christopher> how do i copy and paste on this window?
<christopher> only thing i can do is copy link
<amphi> JloR: svgalib is good fun
<tonyyarusso> christopher: Ctrl-Shift-{C,V}
<navarone> christopher, highlight text and pres ctrl-c
<amphi> christopher: you should be able to select the text and then focus the terminal and do shift-insert
<jhons2> tonyyarusso: i went through the installation proceess with Kubuntu then when it came to installing grub, i couldnt because it said it couldnt install it onto my MBR (i am installing Kubuntu on my slave HD)
<amphi> christopher: highlight should be enough IMHO
<JloR> amphi: thanks for the tip... I might look into that when I get time (that is, when I'm done playing with this dual-cpu thing and a few other servers running non-ubuntu). I'm off.
<christopher> ahh cool
<tonyyarusso> christopher: Thought you meant a terminal window.
<christopher> i like the insert option
<navarone> jhons you can install grub on floppy  /dev/fd0
<christopher> k its reading databases
<jhons2> ya but i cant get into linux
<ilmio> hello
<christopher> uhoh
<christopher> got an error
<navarone> jhons did install finish okay?
* amphi was about to say it was an unofficial package...
<jhons2> yes
<christopher> well it got thru some of the process
<amphi> christopher: "O Liability! I do disclaim thee!" ;)
<christopher> lol
<ilmio> excuseme i must edit the initialization string for thr modem device but i dont now where is located the fle that contain this string can somebody help me please?
<navarone> jhons2 did you install on same drive as windows?
<amphi> christopher: what was the error? please only paste the relevant line
<christopher> it says... flubox depends on menu (>=2.1.19) ; however:
<jhons2> navarone: no
<christopher> package menu is not installed
<christopher> dpkg: error processing fluxbox (--install):
<amphi> christopher: ok, no worries; try sudo apt-get install menu
<jhons2> navarone: but i restarted and it went into windows and now i dont even see my slave drive
<amphi> christopher: apt-get deals with dependencies, but dpkg doesn't
<christopher> oh that sudo command..
<christopher> does that mean switch user do or super user do
<christopher> its like a root bypass right?
<Seveas> christopher, silly user do
<amphi> christopher: in this case, super user do
<navarone> jhons2, you can no longer see the slave drive cos it is formatted in linux file system and windows does not recognize it
<amphi> Seveas: heh
<jhons2> navarone: ok how do i get back into linux?
<christopher> ok i typed sudo apt-get install menu
<christopher> still going
<christopher> ok its setting up i think
<christopher> or already did im back at my command prompt
<navarone> jhons2, you should be able to boot with the ubuntu cd and I think type rescue at prompt. That will get a "live" linux going and you can then install grub to floppy...are you using windows now I take it?
<amphi> christopher: ok, up arrow until you get the sudo dpkg command back, and hit enter
<jhons2> navarone: i am using windows xp now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<judgen> Hi again
<christopher> oh the first one
<batman> can someone help me i'm trying to get the graphic libraries installed for php and i tried imagick php5-gd and neither have worked
<amphi> christopher: yeah
<jhons2> navarone:  when i get back into linux what do i do to install grub on a floppy
<christopher> sudo dpkg -i fluxbox.etc...
<amphi> christopher: yup
<christopher> so scroll up that and just hit enter?
<christopher> oh wow
<amphi> christopher: up arrow back throuh the command history to it, and hit enter
<christopher> i didnt know it saved all the commands
<amphi> christopher: the shell is a garden of delights ;)
<christopher> yes it is
<amphi> Seveas: are you a ubuntu dev?
<christopher> im 25 and i always wanted to learn what linux was about
<Dasnipa`> its about being free as in beer
<christopher> took me 7 years to get and start to put time into it
<amphi> Dasnipa`: as in "information wants to be beer" ? ;)
<Seveas> amphi, so far I've successfully avoided becoming one - this will not last forever I'm afraid
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<christopher> amphi so i take its installed now
<amphi> Seveas: heh
<Chris_Tucker> christopher, only took me 1 year :P
<Seveas> <christopher> took me 7 years to get and start to put time into it <-- cool!
<amphi> christopher: if dpkg completed without error, yeah
<christopher> lol
<Seveas> hrm, wrong line...
<Seveas> <amphi> Dasnipa`: as in "information wants to be beer" ? ;) <-- THAT is cool :)
<christopher> hey college got in the way people
<christopher> i didnt have time to mess around with the computer like that
<amphi> christopher: I find it better to put off the procrastination until nearer the time
<phiber_optic> I have one problem...when I log into my universities ssh server and I run matlab when I click enter nothing happens.. It seems like enter, backspace is disabled...
<phiber_optic> but when I log in from windows it works...
<christopher> i even took a c++ programming class to help me get into it
<amphi> Seveas: someone's .sig on k5 IIRC, not my own sadly
<batman> does anyone know where i can get the graphic libraries for php? i tried imagick and php5-gd
<Seveas> php5-gd should work
<christopher> ok so now i fluxbox.. i take it. that its better than enlightenment
<elkbuntu> providing you have php5 installed, not php4
<Seveas> depends on what you mean by better
<batman> Seveas, well my script says call to undefined for imagecreate
<navarone> jhons2, boot from install cd and you can get a functioning live linux going. However I am fuzzy on what you really have to do then. I am not sure if you must mount the ubuntu partition after making a directory to mount it in or simply go to a terminla and type "grub install fd0". Perhaps someone else could provide further info there...?
<batman> elkbuntu, yes i have php 5 installed
<amphi> christopher: fluxbox is quite minimalist
<ilmio> nobody can help me ?
<amphi> christopher: I use openbox
<christopher> better than gnome that is seveas
<amphi> christopher: which is similar
<amphi> christopher: 'better' is in the eye of the beholder
<christopher> ok another prob
<Seveas> amphi, and beauty is in the eye of the beerholder
<motionblur> hi I've finally installed ubuntu on my pc, but I'm sadly back on xp because I can't get my network connection to work (I'm on a nat, my card is a rtl8139). can you help me please?
<amphi> Seveas: heh
<christopher> i went thru ubuntu documentation and wiki
<christopher> and i still cant get realplayer10GOLD.bin to install
<jhons2> navarone: thanks alot for your help! i found further info on http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622
<ipr> hi people , could any body please direct me to a web page that would help me install my lexmark Z611 in ubuntu ..thanks
<_jason> christopher: I'd suggest not even bothering with it and just using mplayer with w32codecs
<navarone> jhons2, good going...lol
<navarone> jhons2, maybe easier to have something like a how to printed off since you will be net less for the duration
<christopher> you guys dont mind the stupid questions do you?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ipr about print
<phiber_optic> ??
<jhons2> navarone: thanks again- you got me pointed there!
<_jason> christopher: that's why we come here
<Mordof> question: i wanna upgrade to dapper or w/e it is, i have my /home dir on a seperate harddrive, can i get rid of ubuntu and install that without effecting my /home, but have dapper use it?
<ipr> thanks jason
<christopher> im  excited to just be using this and learning all this stuff hah
<christopher> ok this is really really basic
<navarone> jhons2, just take your time...it isn't a big deal really...just a simple operation
<phbc50> motionblur > NAT meaning behing a Router ?
<Seveas> christopher, we live for stupid questions :)
<christopher> directories... how do they go?
<Seveas> christopher, by foot
<christopher> lol
<_jason> I don't get the question or the answer...
<christopher> i mean. im used to windows.. my documents. my shared files, my downloads, my pictures etc
<amphi> christopher: you might find the 'intro to linux' book at tldp.org useful
<_jason> ubotu: tell christopher about dirs
<christopher> and of course the oh so famous program files directory which is where i dled everything to in windows
<Seveas> christopher, ah :) google for FHS (filesystem hierarchy standard)
<amphi> christopher: /usr/bin
<christopher> well
<christopher> heres what i do know
<navarone> christopher everything's me me me with you...;)
<christopher> home directory is the main directory and that i should just stick with that
<Seveas> yes
<nick01> can somebody tell me why do I get a firewall error in azureus if now firewall is enabled by default ?
<christopher> but then the /etc /usr and /var are jus sitting there looking at me
<phiber_optic> what is the command to simulate enter?
<phiber_optic> like backspace is ctrl h
<flummoxed> i just used wine to install Steam, but I can't figure out how to run Steam. it says use .wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/, but apparently that doesn't exist
<Seveas> christopher, all programs are installed there :)
<amphi> christopher: you're using stuff in them all the time, unbeknownst to yourself
<christopher> navarone... and im not an only child heh
<navarone> nick01, I think iptables is enabled by default...isn't it? anyone?
<flummoxed> anyone know where wine installs stuff to?
<nick01> navarone, how do I get rid of it ?
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, c:\Program Files (or even having c:\ and d:\) is an utterly broken concept
<Delvien> ah crap my udev is updateing...
<christopher> ok so when i dl a program ... i should get used to installing them to /usr/bin?
<Delvien> why the heck am i upgrading to xorg7?
<nick01> nick01@T72:~$ ps aux |grep iptables
<nick01> nick01    7817  0.0  0.3   3796   756 pts/0    S+   02:26   0:00 grep iptables
<Seveas> christopher, no
<motionblur> phbc50: yes
<_jason> christopher: you should let the package manager do all that for you, all you do is ask it to install X
<Seveas> christopher, you should get used to not manually downloading :)
<amphi> Seveas: as is having file extensions determine executability, and ... and ...
<tonyyarusso> christopher: No, you should use apt-get instead and never do anything yourself, 'cause that would take effort and would be silly.
<christopher> oh
<nick01> navarone, ps aux doesn't report iptables
<flummoxed> does anyone know where wine installs stuff to?
<Seveas> amphi, oh, we could go on for hours but that is just as pointless as all the things we'll say :)
<christopher> lol so used to going to sites clicking the link and unraring something
<Seveas> flummoxed, ~/.wine/fake_c_drive/ oslt
<motionblur> phbc50: behind a router, but I'm in a nat network
<navarone> nick01, you should keep iptables...I doubt you can even uninstall it...but you can use a prog like firestarter to configure it so that programs can get access to certain ports and such
<amphi> christopher: apt-get should have pretty much everything you need
<christopher> now apt-get is an alternative to synpatic package manager
<flummoxed> is that the actual directory?
<Seveas> christopher, think out of the box - think of everything that sucks about that and consider it not to be there in Ubuntu
<tatters> who actually reads to make sure its fine?
<christopher> and it will always have what i need?
<amphi> christopher: yes, synaptic is a later incarnation
<tatters> lol sry
<Seveas> christopher, 95% of the time
<nick01> navarone, u mean there's a firewall enabled ? I wanna get ridof it ! now !
<_jason> christopher: that would be pretty difficult, for example beer is not in there afaik, maybe in a secret repo somewhere
<Seveas> with a few very annoying but well-documented exceptions
<tonyyarusso> christopher: Synaptic is a frontend to apt.
<amphi> christopher: time will tell, but you should rarely need anything else
<Seveas> !find beer
<tatters> who actually reads source to make sure its fine
<batman> so can someone help me with my issue on getting the graphics libraries for php 5 and php5-gd doesn't work
<navarone> !iptables
<christopher> so if i wanted to get a program like glets...
* amphi blunders off fridgewards
<christopher> whoops
<christopher> desklets
<elkbuntu> batman you -could- try the php channel here on freenode
<Seveas> !+find beer
<christopher> how would i search apt-get to get it for me
<Seveas> elkbuntu, it's clearly an Ubuntu problem....
<_jason> christopher: apt-cache search gdesklets
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'beer' (5 shown; 30 total): (/usr/share/calc/beer.cal) in universe/math/apcalc-common ;; (/usr/share/emoticons/Default/beer.png) in libs/kdelibs-data ;; (/usr/share/overkill/grx/beer.avi) in universe/games/overkill ;; (/usr/share/apps/kmess/emoticons/beer.png) in universe/kde/kmess ;; (/usr/share/gajim/data/emoticons/beer.png) in universe/net/gajim.
<Seveas> christopher, apt-cache search
<amphi> christopher: apt-cache search gdesklets
<motionblur> I've finally installed ubuntu on my pc, but I can't get my network connection to work (I'm on a nat, my card is a rtl8139). can you help me?
<christopher> brilliant
<flummoxed> i just used wine to install Steam, but I can't figure out how to run Steam. it says use .wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/, but apparently that doesn't exist. how can i start Steam?
<_jason> ok, proven wrong...
<christopher> love this chat room
<Seveas> batman, did you restart apache after installing php5-gd?
<phiber_optic> does anyone know the carriage return command for unix instead of just pressing enter?
<christopher> do you know it would take a day to get that answer on a forum
<tonyyarusso> christopher: And when you find the package, it's as easy as sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<hyperactivecrond> flummoxed: you should've used Cedega
<hyperactivecrond> !tell flummoxed about cedega
<nick01> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<flummoxed> cedega = costs money
<amphi> christopher: that should give you the package name; apt-cache show <package_name> will give more info about the package, and apt-get install <package_name> will do what you expect
<elkbuntu> hmm that is strange then.. however, php5 did have some gd problems a few months back, i know because i ran into them when trying to use a photo blog package... i believe pixelpost
<amphi> christopher: s/chat\ room/channel ;)
<Mordof> how do i get out of X again?
<navarone> nick01, are you using Blackdown java?
<amphi> Mordof: alt-ctrl=backspace to exit violently
<Mordof> amphi, that reloads
<nick01> navarone, whatever java came with 5.10
<bimberi> Mordof: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<christopher> whats the s/chat\ room channel?
<Mordof> bimberi, thx
<tonyyarusso> nick01: Java doesn't come with Ubuntu.
<Goldfisch> Mordof: Are you using Gnome? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_jason> christopher: huh?
<nick01> gcj or whatever
<ClayG> anyone here use mambo or joomla?
<Seveas> christopher, it's a very geeky way to say that this is not a chat room but a channel
<navarone> nick01, I think you need the Sun java version to use azureus
<tonyyarusso> christopher: It means you should call it a channel, not a chat room.
<bimberi> Mordof: np :)
<nick01> anyway ubuntu works
<amphi> christopher: means the term is 'channel' not 'chat room', which is some aol abomination
<christopher> lol
<christopher> ok ok ok
<nick01> navarone, but azureus starts fine
<spinelli> lkj
<Seveas> amphi, keep the foul language to yourself please :)
<christopher> all i see is red font
<christopher> lol
<tatters> if I created my own repos and in a room told someone to add it their source list could I in theory alter some packages for my own gains which they would be unaware of?
<eugman> Hey there is a descrepancy between my shared folders and what shows up on the network.
<christopher> i need to get used to the new terms
<Seveas> tatters, yes
<amphi> Seveas: sorry, some $ISP abomination ;)
<navarone> nick01, then you simply cannot connect to anyone?
<christopher> packages instead of zip files
<Delvien> Anyone know what package i need for this error while compiling? checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<hyperactivecrond> export $ISP=aol
<christopher> apps instead of programs
<amphi> christopher: zip files are archives compress with zip ;)
<Seveas> Delvien, apt-get install intltool libxml-parser-perl
<nick01> navarone, yup ;(
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, ditch the $ there or it won't work
<christopher> ok now heres another common question
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, and given that it's aol it won't work anyway :)
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: realized right after i typed it :)
<hyperactivecrond> lol
<hyperactivecrond> s/lol/heh
<christopher> KDE is the fluxbox?
<elkbuntu> seveas you beat me to it
<hyperactivecrond> that's another aol ism
<hd420> I installed socat, tor, and privoxy... then removed them because they messed up ssh, now apt-get isn't updating itself
<Seveas> christopher, no
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, no the aolism is LOLOLOL!!!11!!!@!
<amphi> hyperactivecrond: shell variables are preceded by $ except for assignment, in keeping with unix's consistency ;(
<Delvien> seveas thanks, will be coming with more :P
<navarone> nick01, do all your torrents stay yellow?
<herni> hello
<christopher> because i know theres GNOME and KDE and ppl prefer certain ones. but KDE is the Linus Torvals fav
<nick01> navarone, they stay red
<hyperactivecrond> !tell christopher about fluxbox
<Seveas> christopher, torvalds should stick to kernel hacking
<hyperactivecrond> !tell christopher about kde
<Mordof> ok, so I installed gcc 3.4, but the nvidia drivers still say its using 4.0 by default, how do i tell it to use 3.4?
<amphi> christopher: linux doesn't like framebuffer console, which shows how much he knows ;)
<Seveas> Mordof, export CC=gcc-3.4
<eugman> Hey what can do I need to delete so when I reinstall samba the settings will be blank?
<elkbuntu> seveas, zomfg ur so rite LOLOLOLOOLL!!!!!!111one
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<christopher> i wish i knew what that was lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %elkbuntu!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> that was one too much
<Mordof> Seveas, where do i type that.. in the installation or terminal or what
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %elkbuntu!*@*]  by Seveas
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me please? When i ssh to my university server I cant use enter key or backsapce on matlab any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<elkbuntu> :P
<amphi> christopher: hi res text console by putting the video card into a graphics mode
<hyperactivecrond> Mordof: in a shell
<christopher> well i was just in this hub on DC++ and this guyy totally flamed me for using ubuntu
<Mordof> in a shell?
<Seveas> Mordof, just before you eecute the installer
<Mordof> Seveas, ok
<christopher> actually for using linux
<christopher> and that he used openbsd
<Seveas> hehe
<amphi> christopher: *shrug*
<Delvien> Seveas either im confused or just plain dumb .....Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Delvien> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<navarone> nick01, try this entry http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4089.html  <-- look for entry that starts "after head scratching..."
<Delvien> woops..
<Seveas> bsd just smells funny :)
<amphi> christopher: the response to such is "bsd is dying" ;)
<Eleaf> hi
<judgen> How do i mount a ntfs partition? and how do i add it to automount? mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1   ?
<christopher> so i figure i have alot of learning to do if im struggling with a user friendly distro with a userfriendly desktop
<Seveas> !tell judgen about ntfs
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: maybe we should put the consequences for excessive bot crap in teh ubotu usage wikipage?
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, feel free to do so
<judgen> nice
<christopher> oh well i told him to eat a certain body part
<Seveas> rofl
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: wiki account's disabled... ++ me
<Goldfisch> eugman: dpkg -P <thepackage> <---- it will remove the packages, and also any config files
<_jason> christopher: ah I have the perfect thing for you to read.  Someone told me about it the other day and I wish I had seen it when I started.  i'll have the bot send you a link
<yodebian> l
<amphi> christopher: the learning curve can be steep at first; there are a lot of useful docs at tldp.org amongst many places
<_jason> ubotu: tell christopher about rute
<christopher> i had the linux for dummies boox
<Seveas> the rute book is gread
<Seveas> great even
<christopher> and the desktop manual that goes with it
<christopher> but i cant find them.. packed away
<nick01> navarone, THANK YOU !
<navarone> nick01, hope it works
<christopher> so i just been reading ubuntu forums, linux distro, linux forums. linuxquestions.org
<Mordof> ok, i tried that.. now it says it cannot find the kernal source files
<Seveas> christopher, books are usually written with red hat or one of its clones in mind
<christopher> yeah thats what i heard
<elkbuntu> do you have the kernel headers installed?
<christopher> so they dont help much
<Mordof> elkbuntu, no idea, how do i check :p
<Seveas> christopher, add to that list: help.ubuntu.com / wiki.ubuntu.com and you'll be fine :)
<amphi> christopher: there is also the debian reference at debian.org, much of which applies to ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Oh, btw, my O'Reilly books actually cater to Ubuntu.
<_jason> tonyyarusso: really, which ones>
<navarone> christopher, google is your friend and never complains that you ask the same questions over and over. I should know
<christopher> ok if i switch to fluxbox right now will i be able to get back into this room umm i mean channel
<Delvien> Anyone know what i should do with this ?  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Delvien> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<_jason> christopher: what irc client are you using now?
<christopher> yeah i know.. i did that alot but kept getting bad search results that didnt help me or were slightly different
<tatters> 49 % of zombie pc are linux machines Y is that?
<madgik85> im looking to install Compiz on my Ubuntu 5.10, so i believe I have to install X.org 7.0 ... is this stable to use?
<hd420> why would apt-get update be failing to fetch packages?
<amphi> christopher: should be able; right click on the root window for applications menu
<christopher> xchat i guess?
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me please? When i ssh to my university server I cant use enter key or backsapce on matlab any ideas?
<Goldfisch> My FUD sensor is going off.....
<christopher> im still in englightenment
<amphi> christopher: if you can't find xchat, try typing xchat in a terminal window
<elkbuntu> check in synaptic and see if linux-headers 2.6.12-10-386 (presuming you're using the 2.6.12-10-386 kernel) is installed
<christopher> and i cant do anything here it sucks
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Linux Desktop Pocket Guide, and my other, Linux Desktop Hacks, seems good for everything.
<hd420> phiber_optic: man stty
<christopher> ok then what
<carpediem> christopher: yeah, it'll be there.  Right click on the fluxbox desktop
<madgik85> i mean if X.org 7.0 is stable on Ubuntu 5.10?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: ah did you mean they mention ubuntu, or they were just very helpful to you?
<navarone> christopher I think you'd like xfce if fluxbox doesn't float your boat
<christopher> ok there are four tabs under this text box right now
<amphi> christopher: what are you using for irc right now?
<christopher> EFnet Ubuntu Servers #ubuntu and Ubotu
<_jason> christopher: one is probably from 'ubotu' with some links people told him to send you
<christopher> ok
<christopher> so this is the #ubuntu channel
<amphi> christopher: it is
<elkbuntu> mmmm tasty.. dapper updates ordering me to reboot...see youse in a bit... hopefully
<tonyyarusso> _jason: The Desktop Pocket Guide mentions a bunch, and then says that Ubuntu is really good and become quite popular, so it will be especially applicable to that for the remainder of the book.
<_jason> tonyyarusso: that's cool
<herni> i managed to do something to my gnome panel.. now firestarter and rhythmbox no longer minimize, if i click the close button they just..close. any ideas?
<christopher> ok ill brb hopefully haha
<yanimax> is it normal that mysql doesn't work with Ubuntu Dapper ? => ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<SeyToN> can someone help me please?
<Goldfisch> SeyToN: We need a little more than that. What do you need?
<SeyToN> dpkg --install and deb file
<SeyToN> it seems allready install but i dont know what to do next
<Engla> anyone here got skippy-xd to work?
<phiber_optic> hd420, so how will I use it.. Im new to linuix
<phiber_optic> well fairly new
<madgik85> i too would like some help, ... just to know if X.org 7.0 is stable on Ubuntu 5.10 ? help would be appriciated
<Goldfisch> SeyToN: Installed what?
<Seveas> herni, re-add the notification area to your panel
<Engla> I'd love to get it to work, but after I built it, it just says "Can't connect to display" when I try it
<SeyToN> frostlime
<SeyToN> frostwire*
<Mr_Smiley> hi
<christopher> hello?
<hd420> phiber_optic: put the stty incantation into your shell's startup file, no, I don't know what the correct options are and I have some trouble of my own to sort out, else  I'd love to figure it out
<SeyToN> root@linux:/home/kevin/Desktop# dpkg --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<SeyToN> Selecting previously deselected package frostwire.
<SeyToN> (Reading database ... 61372 files and directories currently installed.)
<SeyToN> Unpacking frostwire (from FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb) ...
<SeyToN> Setting up frostwire (4.10.5-1) ...
<SeyToN> whats next?
<Goldfisch> SeyToN: I have never heard of that package. Don't what is supposed to be available after install.
<tonyyarusso> SeyToN: Don't paste here.  Use !pastebin
<hd420> grrr
<Engla> SeyToN: it's installed
<fooo> hi what is a good fgl_glxgears value on a ati mobility radeon?
<tonyyarusso> seth|away: Running it unless there were errors setting up.
<SeyToN> how do i run it?
<SeyToN> ./frostwire?
<Engla> SeyToN: the dependencies are not automatically installed, but try to run it
<Engla> SeyToN: try 'frostwire'
<Engla> SeyToN: but you can use synaptic to check the package's contents and what it installed
<Goldfisch> Synaptic can give a readout on what files are installed. I don't know how to do it from command-line. Maybe SeyToN can get a readout telling him what is in /usr/bin.
<Engla> SeyToN: optimally you should know from the source of the package what it contains and how you use it
<SeyToN> nah i gotta install the java crap now :(\
<recon00> How can I convert LaTeX files to another format?
<amphi> christopher: no, you're not here
<flummoxed> hey, how do i make it so that i have permission to write to a folder like TrueType? could i use a console command to be sudo and copy something to it?
<christopher> hello
<christopher> thank god
<christopher> there you are
<phiber_optic> hd420, dont you know the command for enter? like backspace is ctrl h
<Goldfisch> Okay, time to cruise off the MLUG. Later.
<amphi> christopher: where?
<Engla> recon00: what do you want to do with them??
<christopher> here
<christopher> is this the room i was just in?
<amphi> christopher: it is
<hd420> phiber_optic: I don't have time to help you, I have problems of my own, mate, sorrry
<Engla> recon00: normally you 'typeset' latex files into dvi or pdf format (this is the product you normally want to read)
<Engla> recon00: then you can take that pdf/dvi and convert it with tools I don't know about
<christopher> ok good
<elkbuntu> well good news, dapper didnt break me :D
<madgik85> any help would be appriciated, ... just to know if X.org 7.0 is stable on Ubuntu 5.10 ? thank you
<christopher> alright im in flux so far i like it
<christopher> its really really minimal
<recon00> Engla: ?? I just downloaded .tex files to read, but i can't read them. simply put, i don't know how to read them, so i'm trying to convert them to a different format.
<christopher> seems like it has the bes tof the best already picked out for you
<fooo> hey 1551 frames in 5.0 seconds = 310.200 FPS in  fgl_glxgears would that be the wrong driver?
<_jason> recon00: install tetex and run latex on them
<ubuntu> hello all
<carpediem> christopher: I like flux's tabbed features for the window manager
<christopher> you mean how you right click on the desktop and everything is right there
<hyperactivecrond> elkbuntu: which version?
<carpediem> christopher: no.  Middle-click drag a window handle onto another window handle
<Engla> recon00: Aha. You need to typeset them, to make pdfs. You need a very big package to do that though (tetex or an alternative), so the best thing would be to get your source to typeset it for you
<Engla> recon00: or you could IM me the file, I could typeset it and then send you the pdf
<Klohunt> Im confused on whether to learn java or C++ :|
<xored> somone who can help me with hda_intel on a ubuntu brezzey with 15er kernel and newwest, modalr alsa drivers, which are all install all unmuteded but still no sound
<elkbuntu> hyperactivecrond, dapper drake 6.04 the latest updates
<hyperactivecrond> cool
<carpediem> Klohunt: depends on what you want to do.
<christopher> oh i know what you mean
<hd420> anyone know why apt-get update would fail to fetch packages?
<christopher> like mozillas tabbed feature
<carpediem> christopher: yeah, sort of
<christopher> i only have one window opened up right now
<tonyyarusso> hd420: Repos down?
<Klohunt> general stuff: networking, some operating system related stuff
<elkbuntu> hyperactivecrond, dapper is quite comfortably stable now, since it's nearing the end of the alpha cycle
<hd420> tonyyarusso: doesn't seem to be, from another machine, the files retrieve fine
<Klohunt> for example, what did Google use in making Google Desktop? C++?
<tonyyarusso> hd420: Updated?
<carpediem> Klohunt: java is excellent for networking, c++ is better for "operating system stuff"
<hd420> tonyyarusso: updated?
<hd420> what do you mean updated?
<christopher> for the windows manager tab...
<hyperactivecrond> Klohunt: c++ - .net if you want to be rather portable
<tonyyarusso> hd420: apt-get update recently?
<christopher> one of the option is enlightenment, the next flux box and the third is metacity...
<Klohunt> ok I see
<hd420> tonyyarusso: that's what's failing
<madgik85> any help would be appriciated, ... just to know if X.org 7.0 is stable on Ubuntu 5.10 ? thank you
<carpediem> hyperactivecrond: um...your definition of portable is questionable to say the least
<Engla> madgik85: v7 is not in Ubuntu 5.10
<Klohunt> and as of today, which langauge is more popular? (as in more programmers)
<tonyyarusso> hd420: Ah, 'k.
<christopher> this isnt to switch to the different desktops is it?
<christopher> i thought cntrl alt backspace did that
<Engla> Klohunt: hard to say, both java and c++ have lots and lots and lots of developers
<hyperactivecrond> carpediem: carpediem: s/reasonably/remotely
<Klohunt> My ubuntu disks may have been lost in the mail :O
<christopher> oh wow it does
<hd420> tonyyarusso: any suggestions?
<ubuntu> is there something wrong with installing windows after ubuntu?
<madgik85> Engla ... i dont mean if its in Ubuntu 5.10, i mean if i upgrade to it, would it be stable and run properly?
<Klohunt> I see
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu: ntldr will overwrite grub
<tonyyarusso> hd420: But the rest of internet things works I take it.  Have you had success on this machine recently or is it a new install?
<ubuntu> hyperactivecrond, thanks
<ubuntu> exit
<christopher> crap
<ubuntu> oops
<christopher> got stuck in enlightenment again
<Klohunt> did anyone else wait 9 weeks for their disks to arrive?
<coz> hello anyone here using dapper?
<Klohunt> I hope they come soon :D
<hd420> tonyyarusso: I installed tor, privoxy, and socat, which broke ssh, so I removed them and apt stopped updating
<christopher> anyone know a command to put in terminal to switch back to fluxbox without closing my irc session
<ggoodman> I can't seem to get fglrx to work (radeon mobility 9200).. when i start x using the fglrx driver, the screen gets massively corrupted and mostly freezes
<hyperactivecrond> coz: why did you install dapper X\
<elkbuntu> coz yes
<carpediem> Klohunt: I'd say for getting a job, java/.net.  For hacking, c/c++
<coz> yes i have it installed
<hd420> before installing those 3, things were working fine
<Engla> madgik85: aha. I don't know, perhaps. I use a CVS build but it reports as "X Window System Version 6.9.0 (Minimal DRI build from X.org tree)"
<coz> well I have one complaint
<coz> I am not sure who is responsible
<tonyyarusso> hd420: I've got nothing.
<hyperactivecrond> coz: why? it's not stable yet
<thetruth> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hyperactivecrond> coz: ask away though
<Klohunt> thanks carpediem.. I asked because on Google's Jobs page it has openings for C++ and Java programmers
<flummoxed> hey, whats the syntax for the cp command? cp <file you want to copy> SPACE <destination folder> ?
<Klohunt> I only know Delphi :P
<coz> well it's ok it is getting cloe to release time
<hyperactivecrond> !tell thetruth about msgthebot
<Seveas> flummoxed, yup
<_jason> flummoxed: yes, try man cp too
<hd420> tonyyarusso: that's hardly helpful, mate :)
<LiteHedded> !sudo
<hyperactivecrond> coz: if it crashes, don't blame us. it's not stable yet
<coz> no my complaint is that when you boot into dapper it has that old mac "busy" curosr that damn clock
<flummoxed> man cp?
<carpediem> Klohunt: well, Google is a pretty hard place to get a job
<elkbuntu> lol
<madgik85> Engla ... ok, well ill have a go, if it works it works, otherwise :(  ... :) thanks for help
<_jason> flummoxed: put 'man cp' in your terminal and it will give you the manual
<hd420> carpediem: they wanted to hire me, I told them to piss off
<elkbuntu> that's your complaint?
<tonyyarusso> hd420: Yeah, I know.  Was hoping for something else for your problem.
<Engla> madgik85: good luck
<Klohunt> Yeah :( Thankfully I have enough time to practice before  I apply (Senior in high school)
<carpediem> hd420: I didn't say impossible....hard
<coz> If anyone here is responsibel for that dam mac clock busy cursor PLEASE get rid of it
<Klohunt> hd420, I heard it was a nice place to work?
<hd420> carpediem: it's not that hard to get into google, mate
<hyperactivecrond> coz: blame the artwork team
<hd420> Klohunt: I never started working there
<elkbuntu> coz and grow up
<coz> I would if i could contact them
<navarone> carpediem, yeah you'd think some of the millionaires still in their cubilcles would quit and live a little and give someone else a job...lol
<_jason> coz: what would you rather have?
<coz> elkbuntu what?????
<elkbuntu> coz, ubuntuforums.org
<Robocision> Hello again
<Klohunt> I hear people ride around on mopeds in the Googleplex
<coz> I liked the breezy busy circle
<hyperactivecrond> seveas: nice add to ubotu :)
<carpediem> hd420: yeah, but he's not going to learn Java today, and get a job at Google tomorrow.....
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, ?
<Robocision> Okay, it seems when i installed Ubuntu, it already installed the correct alsa for my Audigy Gamer.  I still have no sound.  What can I do?  It all shows up in my device manager.
<hd420> coz: send them your resume, I got a phone interview an hour after I sent it in to the jobs email.
<coz> elkbuntu I hope I grow up just like you
<hyperactivecrond> !goirish
<ubotu> Go Irish! Beat Orangemen!
<hyperactivecrond> it says you added that seveas
<coz> hd420 really great
<hd420> carpediem: you don't need Java to get hired
<Seveas> hehe, it's an old one, i just corrected it :)
<hyperactivecrond> :)
<Klohunt> hd420: what do you need, C++?
<Seveas> one of the few tolerated crap entries :)
<carpediem> ugh, forget it.
<hd420> Klohunt: you need a brain to know that languages are irrelevant to work
<hd420> :)
<hyperactivecrond> no, people, don't bloat ubotu... we don't want to call him ubloatu
<Klohunt> oh, and , I have a descent amount of years before even applying :(
<eugman> Hey any idea why when I try to get to my computer website from ym ip I get asked for a password for wrt54g or something but when I use 127.0.0.1 it's fine?] 
<Robocision> Anyone have any suggestions as to how to get sound?
<coz> Just tried to install houdini on my breezy machine with an amd k7 processor
<coz>  no go
<eugman> I'me bhind a router if that might be the cause
<coz> no sse
<hyperactivecrond> hd420: #include <iostream>; using namespace std; int work (void)
<Klohunt> Yes hd420, but I am pretty proficient in Delphi, but when I look at C++ code I get confused
<hd420> I applied 6 months before graduating from college
<Klohunt> so if a group was doing a C++ project, I would have to kno wmy way around the languge
<hyperactivecrond> klohunt: take a class on it
<Robocision> Okay, it seems when i installed Ubuntu, it already installed the correct alsa for my Audigy Gamer.  I still have no sound.  What can I do?
<hd420> Klohunt: then you need to learn programming theory, not C++
<Robocision> :(  Linux is hard for coddled windows boys like myself.
<Klohunt> I see
<tatters> hmm Y does ubotu support terroism?
<flummoxed> whats the folder name for the File System? like ~/<File System>
<hd420> languages are a fad
<hyperactivecrond> flummoxed: ?
<wvelez> hi...is there a rar password cracker for ubuntu? thanks
<carpediem> Klohunt: my advice is try to get a job doing C++ or Java, and after you do that for a while, consider Google.  They won't hire you to do Java with no Java experience.
<coz> Robosicsion do you have ll the libs etc installed?
<Klohunt> and aren't Java and C++ similar anyway?
<kwewu14> i have a barton cpu, should i use k7 or 686 kernel?
<flummoxed> like... im trying to copy a font to the true type folder
<_jason> flummoxed: it's just /
<hyperactivecrond> wvelez: no h4ck1ng jere [;ease
<flummoxed> but its telling me the folder doesnt exist
<_jason> ubotu: tell flummoxed about fonts
<spinelli>              /msg nickserv set hide email on
<spinelli> opps
<coz> Robosicsion type alsamixer in terminal
<Robocision> coz I just installed Ubuntu and the card and alsa appears under my device manager.  I don't know what ll is. :(
<flummoxed> ~/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
<flummoxed>  is the directory im trying to get it to
<tatters> ubtou! terrorism
<kwewu14> -=-=-=[ i have a barton cpu, should i use k7 or 686 kernel? ] =-=-=-
<_jason> flummoxed: ~ is the same as /home/username
<tatters> eh
<hyperactivecrond> eh.
<elkbuntu> ooh yay my partitions are back on the desktop
<coz> robocision fo to terminal type alsamixer and see if anything is muted or volume is down
<_jason> flummoxed: see the link the bot sent you on installing fonts
<eipipuz> hi, does anyone knows about webcams? I'm trying to install a genius gf112...
<Seveas> kwewu14, whatever you do, don't do such annoying things again
<yanimax> on Dapper, mysql 5.0 works when I install it, but not after a reboot, i have to reinstall to make it work again, does someone have the solution ?
<cdubya> anyone using a gmail account and able to check it using a regular mail client?
<hyperactivecrond> !wiki webcams
<yanimax> I get this => ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<elkbuntu> eipipuz do a google search for spca5xx and see if it's listed as supported
<tatters> ubotu! terrorism
<Seveas> cdubya, you need to activate that in the gmail settings
<_jason> cdubya: I have in the past, why?
<coz> eipipuz I have a logitech orbit what is the problem
<judgen> How do i remove that annoying bar on ot of the screen that looks like osx crap. (kubuntu)
<kwewu14> Seveas: you are useless.
<meshe> yanimax: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<hyperactivecrond> tatters: ?!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hyperactivecrond> kwewu14: bad move
<christopher> hey guys can you send me those links again?
<Robocision> coz, turned everything up in alsamixer and still nothing. :(
<jhons2> Cam i get some help from someone on how to use GRUB with a floppy?
<flummoxed> what do i do if the fonts folder tells me i dont have permission to write to it?
<flummoxed> i cant change that with the properties
<coz> robocision NOT everything
<hd420> looks like I broke apt
<cdubya> Seveas, k. kewl. thanks, jason_, cause my ISP seems to be experiencing technical difficulties that they weren't adept to at this point....
<cappiz> someone here good with unionfs?
<eipipuz> I got the spca5xx driver, made it, however it fails to modprobe.
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: can i /msg you?
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, always :)
<Robocision> what should I have?  Thanks for helpin, btw
<eipipuz> does ubuntu comes with video4linux support?
<_jason> flummoxed: do you bother to read the links people send you? you can just put it in ~/.fonts
<tatters> ubotu just encouraged terroism by telling to go beat orangemen
<ubotu> tatters: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> eipipuz, yes
<cdubya> Seveas, don't suppose that will be straightforward from what I saw when I tried to sign up...........?
<yanimax> <meshe> it doesn't work better
<cdubya> :)
<flummoxed> i did, but it wont let me write to it
<Seveas> cdubya, you don't sign up, you need an invitation :)
<meshe> yanimax: what did it say when you entered that comand?
<_jason> flummoxed: you can't write to ~/.fonts??
<tatters> obviously a refrence to northern ireland conflict
<cdubya> Seveas, umm, ok.
<hyperactivecrond> sudo chmod +x ~/.fonts
<yanimax> <meshe> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...already running.
<cdubya> great, now I just gotta find someone to invite me.
<tatters> or is there some other kinda orangemen I am unaware of of?
<cdubya> :)
<flummoxed> ah, was trying to write to the usr/share/fonts
<Seveas> cdubya, if you want one pm me your current address ;)
<yanimax> <meshe> nor special error msg, even with 'restart'
<Robocision> coz, NOT everything?
<navarone> tatters more likely a football reference
<hyperactivecrond> !tell kwewu14 about coc
<coz> Robocision No sending you the pics would be alot of upload/download
<flummoxed> im trying to install a microsoft font that will be used with Steam though... will this work right?
<_jason> flummoxed: when you can, it's always better not to mess with stuff outside your $HOME
<elkbuntu> eipipuz, ge122 or gf122?
<coz> let me check hold on
<meshe> yanimax: is it checked in rcconf?
<Robocision> I got the little infinity sign under some too.
<xored> somone who can help me with hda_intel on a ubuntu brezzey with 15er kernel and newwest, modalr alsa drivers, which are all install all unmuteded but still no sound
<_jason> flummoxed: I would try it first and see, I don't know how nice steam plays with linux
<elkbuntu> eipipuz, err ge112 or gf112?
<xored> somone who can help me with hda_intel on a ubuntu brezzey with 15er kernel and newwest, modalr alsa drivers, which are all install all unmuteded but still no sound
<purpleheart_USMC> Is there a GUI program that rips CD's and puts them in mp3 fomat?
<tatters> thnk god there not a team called niggers then
<yanimax> <meshe> what do you mean ?
<eipipuz> gf
<purpleheart_USMC> I want mp3's to use on my ipod
<meshe> run rcconf
<hyperactivecrond> tatters: follow coc please
<yanimax> <meshe> i don't know what is rcconf
<navarone> purpleheart_USMC, soundjuicer
<coz> Robocision, have you checked all the forum information about sound problems?
<Robocision> not sure how to turn stuff off and on in alsa mixer.
<christopher> can whoever it was send me those links via the bot
<christopher> i need good learning material
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, he was discussing the !goirish remark :)
<Robocision> most.  and all of the wiki
<_jason> ubotu: tell christopher about rute
<yanimax> <meshe> i don't have such command
<nick01> I forgot if my partition is ext3 or reiserfs - how do I check ?
<christopher> thanks jason
<elkbuntu> eipipuz, because the spca5xx doesnt list gf112 as supported
<coz> Robocision if you hit the letter "m" on the keyboard it will mute or unmute
<tatters> my comment was in context
<meshe> yanimax: hmmm, that must've been one i installed after: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<eipipuz> strange 20060202 says so
<coz> Robocision whichever bar you have higlighted
<navarone> Robocision, in alsamixer you use the arrow keys near keypad to move left and right thru the sources and up and down to lower or raise volume
<Seveas> tatters, that goirish thing originated from #ubuntu-offtopic and was entered by one of the most peace loving people from the channel - I'm sure it's no terrorism reference
<christopher> ubotu: tell _jason he can have sex with my gf for his and his colleagues generosity
<glauc> hey, whats a good ghost like open source utility?
<ubuntu> yop
<tatters> I am just saying maybe that phrase form the bot does not travel welll
<eipipuz> weird, now it doesn't say anything bad, maybe I just needed to reboot
<ubuntu> i have a problem
<coz> glauc Ghost
<yanimax> Can't create lock(/var/lock/rcconf). at /usr/bin/rcconf line 1004.
<_jason> christopher: umm thanks I guess
<purpleheart_USMC> navarone: how do you make the mp3's though?  only ogg and wavs are in soundjuicer
<glauc> coz, right, but I was thinking more for linux
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cd rofl
<ubuntu> bash: cd: rofl: Permission non accorde
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo cd rofl
<ubuntu> sudo: cd: command not found
<ortner> anyone knows what the problem is if youre font in wine is exchanged by music notes?
<yanimax> <meshe> Can't create lock(/var/lock/rcconf). at /usr/bin/rcconf line 1004.
<navarone> tatters I think most people in the area affected would recognize the inference
<Seveas> ubuntu, never paste in here
<ubuntu> ok
<meshe> yanimax: sudo rcconf
<coz> glauc ghost can ghost any os
<coz> including ext3
<UFO> so, ubuntu is using debian mirrors but when do they mirror them for new distribution... did take a copy of unstable and use it?
<nick01> how do I check if a partition is ext3 or reiserfs ?
<glauc> coz: well, I want a free ghost like utility :)
<navarone> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> nick01, sudo fdisk -l
<navarone> purpleheart_USMC, ^^^
<coz> glauc i understand I don't really know of any that si out there
<nick01> tks
<scam> alright is there any way to make a mouse load the same buttons each time you reboot?
<coz>  youcan back up your system without a utility
<yanimax> <meshe> ok, and then, once i get the list, what to do ?
<UFO> or once or twice per year?
<navarone> nick01, is azureus working now?
<scam> last reboot my back button was 6 and this time its 2
<glauc> coz: alright, thanks, i'll have a look around
<meshe> yanimax: is mysql checked?
<ortner> anyone heard of anything like my problem?
<yanimax> <meshe> yes
<coz> I think someone here may have a godd solution for back up is you ask again
<Seveas> UFO, they do a lot more than that but they basically sync as much as possible every 6 months
<nick01> navarone, no-I'm compiling a new kernel
<tatters> k my understandidng but just saying hoew it might appear to a european who has no clue about american football which I assume it was refrence to know I have been informed
<navarone> nick01, are you compiling a kernel sans iptables? lol
<UFO> Seveas: thx...
<yanimax> <meshe> everything is checked but 'alsasound' and 'bootlogd'
<Robocision> wait, in alsa mixer it says a different card than my SB
<cappiz> Seveas have you used unionfs?
<nick01> Seveas, that didn't work- it only sais linux
<ortner> anyone knows what the problem is if youre font in wine is exchanged by music notes?
<nick01> navarone, yeah :)
<coz> Robocision what does it say?
<Seveas> cappiz, not yet
<christopher> hey has anyone upgraded their firefox to the latest version?
<tatters> but non the less in my example the phrase could be mistaken
<amphi> christopher: tldp.org
<navarone> nick01, ummm..maybe good idea to install it independent of your present one so you can switch...?
<_jason> ubotu: tell christopher about ff1.5
<cappiz> ok :S
<Seveas> nick01, that usually means ext2 or et3, you can use cfdisk to mae sure
<Robocision> SIS SI7012 and chip says Realtek
<ortner> How do i delete a file?
<christopher> is it true that one shouldnt do it because of all the extension and plugin headaches
<Seveas> ortner, drag it to the trashbin
<meshe> yanimax: does the file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<Seveas> (or the rm command)
<_jason> ortner: right click > move to trash
<nick01> Seveas, yeah- it's reiserfs
<ortner> Seveas: via console. sorry
<nick01> navarone, yup-I'll have 2 kernels
<Seveas> ortner, rm
<ortner> Seveas: thank you :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell ortner about cli
<coz> Is there a way to contact the art department for gnome?
<Robocision> so I'm wonderin if there's a way to configure alsa to say soundblaster?
<yanimax> meshe: no, it doesn't
<navarone> nick01, ...okay...was worried you were gonna go off and have no protection whatsoever
<UFO> Seveas: but cant really understand why they didnt build the distro to use debian repository and only for ubuntu related packages from their repo... probably security updates
<meshe> yanimax: have a look at the file /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<coz> Robocision, which sound blaster do you have? some are not compatible with breezy
<Seveas> !tell UFO about debian
<Robocision> audigy gamer
<meshe> yanimax: what does it say for socket in the [server]  section?
<Seveas> UFO, impossible, lots of packages differ in versions
<coz> Robocision hold on I will look
<Robocision> Thanks coz
<Seveas> UFO, they're all source-compatible but Ubuntu often makes changes that don't go for debian (like ditchin python2.3 or having a bleeding edge X)
<scam> alright is there any way to make a mouse load the same buttons each time you reboot?
<scam> last reboot my back button was 6 and this time its 2
<scam> and it only works correctly when its 6
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> 'night all
<UFO> Seveas: yes, offcourse. thats the main reason for ubuntu/kubuntu for me
<Seveas> mv /proc/sef /dev/bed
<Seveas> mv /proc/self /dev/bed
<hyperactivecrond> gnite seveas
<hyperactivecrond> echo seveas > /proc/sleeping
<nick01> lol
<yanimax> meshe: there's no [server]  section in the file
<navarone> I am off too...take care folks
<meshe> yanimax: that's a bit odd
<meshe> yanimax: want me to pm you what should be there?
<coz> Robocsion I am not finding specific referals to this card but if you go online and do a search you may get a few hits that can help
<coz> sorry I cannot help more
<yanimax> (meshe: you can check the file there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8672)
<Robocision> thanks coz
<yanimax> <meshe>: yes, sure
<coz> Robocsision i am sure someon here may have had similar problems with their sound blaster
<yanimax> meshe: btw, what does pm mean exactly?
<meshe> yanimax: private message, but your file looks fine
<Knowerrors> To anybody using FF 1.5, have you updated it, if so how?  (Im reading the wiki now and there are several methods listed.)
<meshe> yanimax: ls /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<nick01> how do I install gcc and all the devel stuff ?
<amphi> nick01: apt-get install build-essential
<nick01> tks
<IdleOne> Knowerrors:  foloow the wiki and use the moethod most comfortable for you
<yanimax> meshe: the file exists when I do 'ls' on it
<yanimax> meshe: yes, i'm ok for private messages
<meshe> yanimax: and you still can't connect to the db?
<yanimax> <meshe> no, i still can't, always the 2002 error message
<Aesop> Hmm, ok, so if I want to use Alien, I first configure and make the package, and then run Alien on the folder?
<Aesop> ha D/ced even
<rewt_> how do you launch the main menu?
<amphi> rewt_: of what?
<j2daosh> !mounting ntfs
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, j2daosh
<amphi> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> knew it was one of those
<amphi> what, an evil proprietary filesystem? ;)
<j2daosh> now what is the gnome art manager package called?
<amphi> art manager?
<j2daosh> yeah... where i can dl themes and shit
<j2daosh> stuff!!
<j2daosh> sorry
<rewt_> but that doesnt work
<amphi> oh, dunno - ask apt-cache I guess
<j2daosh> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hysty> j2daosh: themes?
<rewt_> amphi, were you talking to me about apt-cache?
<amphi> rewt_: no
<Hysty> oh right I see you mentioned that already
<hyperactivecrond> !tell j2daosh about msgthebot
<amphi> rewt_: what main menu are you talking about?
<hyperactivecrond> j2daosh: keep it clean.
<Aesop> ls
<scam> how do i make gdm not start when i reboot?
<amphi> scam: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<scam> thanks
<frogzoo> scam: easiest way - install pkg 'bum' & disable the gdm startup
<scam> what is bum?
<frogzoo> bum = boot up manager
<amphi> frogzoo: install a package to disable gdm? wtf?
<scam> i dont want anything
<j2daosh> hyper.. u gonna be ok? dont drink so much coffee
<frogzoo> amphi: or read the manpage for update-rc.d ...
<amphi> scam: you can always use update-rc.d to reinstate gdm if you want it again
<j2daosh> Hysty, yeah... themes... for gnome desktop/applications
<scam> amphi, thanks
<amphi> frogzoo: which is short and simple
<scam> i hardly use X11
<scam> i network bsd boxes at work.. so gui is weird
<malv> how do computer nerds spend valentines day?
<scam> and i found a realyl strang thing
<scam> when i use gdm to login my back button my mouse is 2 when i dont use gdm its button 6
<amphi> scam: yeah, I use console mostly
<scam> and it needs to be 6 to work correctly
<hyperactivecrond> j2daosh: watch it.
<yanimax> meshe: are you still there ?
<hyperactivecrond> malv: alone :\
<meshe> yanimax: yeah, didn't you get the pm?
<malv> heh
<malv> if you have a hand, you're never alone
<yanimax> <meshe> i got it, didn't you get my answer ?
<scam> amphi, any idea why my mouse button is different only when i log in with gdm ?
<meshe> yanimax: no, i didn't, is your nickname registered?
<yanimax> meshe: no, it' not...
<meshe> yanimax: you can't send private messages with an unregistered/unidentified nick
<rewt_> amhi u been getting my messages?
<malv> time for a valentines day fragfest: how true nerds spend valentines day
<rewt_> *amphi....i dunno if im sending them right
<j2daosh> watch what? i said sorry for the cussword and with the ubotu... i didn;t know how to do it in a message so just calm down... everything will be ok
<amphi> scam: none at all ;)
<scam> i think thats realyl weird
* rewt_ will neve:-\r figure this out
<amphi> rewt_: no; a) please don't PM without asking, and b) you will need to register with nickserv to PM
<rewt_> i am registered
<amphi> rewt_: in general, it's better to talk in the channel
<rewt_> does it not log you in automatically?
<hyperactivecrond> and if you need to pm, ask... iirc it's in the coc
<yanimax> what's the command to register one's nickname ?
<meshe> rewt_: nope, you need to identify
<hyperactivecrond> !tell yanimax about register
<amphi> rewt_: /whois yourself
<eipipuz> does anyone knows why I don't have a /dev/video0?
<meshe> yanimax: /msg nickserv register password email
<ahlich> anyone can help w nvidia driver...? im sure this must have been asked before, and yes i did try to find out before asking...
<amphi> rewt_: you need to see a line "is identified to services"
<amphi> !nv
<ubotu> amphi: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eipipuz> I modprobe spca5xx without errors...
<amphi> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<hyperactivecrond> !tell ahlich about binarydrivers
<amphi> bah
<hyperactivecrond> !tell amphi about msgthebot
<j2daosh> ok... what option do i have to add to my ntfs for my nonroot account to access my newly mounted windows partition through the gdm? i thought it was just user, but that aint working
<hyperactivecrond> !tell j2daosh about ntfs
<rewt_> how do i identify
<amphi> j2daosh: no, there's some umask crap probably
<ahlich> so the driver that apt get brings is no good?
<hyperactivecrond>  rewt: /msg nickserv identify yourpasshere
<amphi> rewt_: /msg nickersv help identify
<hyperactivecrond> ahlich: yes it is
<ulrik> I need a tool to make an .iso out of a cd
<amphi> ulrik: dd
<ahlich> well does not work with my n6200
<ulrik> amphi: dd? okay. Is there a Gnome tool for this?
<rewt_> identify
<rewt_> IDENTIFY
<ulrik> rewt_: case doesn't matter
<rewt_> nickserv IDENTIFY
<hyperactivecrond> rewt_: /msg nickserv identify
<amphi> ulrik: no idea - dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso is not overly difficult
<j2daosh> yeah i already looked at that hyper... didn't help none
<ulrik> amphi: but it's still in the shell. I'll write a pygtk wrapper for it
<amphi> rewt_: shouting at nickserv is not going to help ;)
<amphi> ulrik: what on earth for?
<j2daosh> thats where i got the ,user, idea from
<ulrik> amphi: I don't feel confortable with the shell. Well, I do, but I liek to have a gui
<amphi> ulrik: whatever floats your boat, I guess
<rewt_> grr i dont remember my pw
<ulrik> thanks
<amphi> ulrik: I can't see that a gui could fail to be more clumsy than dd
<Chris_Tucker> when using crontab -e how do you have a task run every weekday at 12pm? i know how to make it run every day of the week with 0 12 * * * taskapptorun but not how to restrict to weekdays
<amphi> Chris_Tucker: man 5 crontab gives an example of running a command on weekdays
<heatxsink> anyone in here know where I can find the divx5 codecs for dapper?
<bigmoe> anyone knows how to brows through anonymous proxy
<Kr0ntab> heya folks...
<bimberi> Chris_Tucker: 0 12 * * 1-5    (man 5 crontab)
<chriswilliams> hey
<bimberi> ooh amphi was waaaaay quicker :)
<chriswilliams> i need help
<Chris_Tucker> amphi, bimberi thanks,
<heatxsink> it seems that xine is all jacked up
<chriswilliams> can some one help me
<amphi> chriswilliams: not if your problem is a secret
<william> how do i change my default media player to mplayer instead of totem?
<Aesop> Hmm, anyone know of a good way to upgrade Firefox to 1.5?
<tonyyarusso> !tell Aesop about firefox1.5
<Aesop> Thanks
<chriswilliams> i am using the live cd for power pc and when it loads and goes pass the logo it comes to a blank screen
<rewt_> how do u change ur username?
<amphi> chriswilliams: do other ppc live cds work on that box?
<tonyyarusso> rewt_: In what?
<rewt_> irc
<amphi> rewt_: /nick foo
<christopher> anyone know how to get these "edit clock format" windows to dissappear?
<amphi> chriswilliams: eg. the sysresccd.org iso
<chriswilliams> no it boot and loads everything then a lien in the screen then blank screen
<scam> is there a way to make an iso from a cdrom in linux?
<ulrik> amphi: oops, guess what. Nautilus lets you make an iso
<ulrik> scam: hey I'm just doing that
<ulrik> scam: Right click on the cd on the desktop, choose copy cd
<ulrik> scam: then choose to save as .ISO, not burn
<ulrik> scam: this is in nautilus/GNOME
<amphi> ulrik: cool, another wheel saved from reinvention ;)
<tEoti> how do i register my name
<scam> ulrik, sweet thanks
<tonyyarusso> !register
<ubotu> register is probably type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<scam> any way to do it in console
<amphi> tEoti: /msg nickserv help
<chriswilliams> so what do i do
<amphi> scam: make an iso from a cd? yeah, dd
<tyler_> i just created/saved a file that is readabl;e with gv.... how can i save this file in jpg format or any other format thats readle in windows?
<ulrik> scam: ask amphi , I didn't like his console solution
<ulrik> :-D
<ulrik> dd if=/dev/hdc of=copy.iso it was
<amphi> scam: dd if=/dev/whatever of=foo.iso [other options to taste] 
<scam> amphi, yeah didnt know dd would do it
<amphi> scam: bs=$SOME_LARGISH_NUMBER helps for example
<ulrik> what is bs?
<christopher> does terminal have its own md5 sum checker as well?
<amphi> ulrik: man dd
<scam> bs = bullshit
<scam> hehe
<catchphrase> my system froze from something simple (installing Shockwave Flash through FireFox) and have to restart. Is there a way to figure out why?
<amphi> scam: er, block size/buffer size I believe ;)
<scam> amphi, yeah i know :)
<amphi> catchphrase: beyond the fact that flash is evil? ;)
<scam> falsh sucks
<tEoti> alright i think im registered
<scam> im kinda glad it doesnt work on 64 bit
<catchphrase> amphi, well yeah besides that. but in order to use a website i had to install flash.
<christopher> anyone familiar with the online poker room slike party poker, world poker tour, ultimate poker, pacific poker, etc...
<catchphrase> amphi, i didn't expect just installing it and reloading the site would cause the entire machine to freeze solid (no mouse or kb response)
<amphi> tEoti: yup, and identified to services
<scam> i was reading something out flash player on 64 bit using something to emelate it
<scam> or something
<scam> anyone read anything about that
<amphi> nope
<tEoti> how do you launch the main menu?
<IdleOne> !twm
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<scam> libflash-mozplugin
<scam>  doesnt work  correctly on apps..
<IdleOne> !tmw
<ubotu> IdleOne: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frogzoo> tEoti: click on 'Applications' mebbe?
<scam> it only works on pictures
<amphi> tEoti: main menu of what?
<tEoti> like where everything is... places system accesories
<IdleOne> I need a light window manager any suggestions
<IdleOne> ?
<tEoti> i want to launch a main menu from a custom icon So I need to know the command or path or whatever it is that makes it pop up.
<amphi> IdleOne: openbox is good
<frogzoo> tEoti: by default, the menus are in the top lh corner
<malv> what does iirc mean?
<Kyral> If I Recall Correctly
<scam> if i recal correctly
<IdleOne> amphi:  i have a p2 233mhz
<tEoti>  I thgought it was launch('gnome-panel-control --main-menu')
<frogzoo> malv: iirc = if i recall correctly, (iirc)
<malv> gotcha
<amphi> malv: apt-get install bsdgames and use wtf
<tEoti> but it wasnt
<IdleOne> !openbox
<ubotu> methinks openbox is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<amphi> IdleOne: openbox should run fine on that - it's a better remimplementation of blackbox
<malv> they need to have an irc expander for net lingo
<IdleOne> amphi:  im checking it out thanks :)
<amphi> IdleOne: 200KB binary
<malv> everytime i see lol, it should write: "I found that to be very amusing"
<amphi> malv: as I said, install wtf
<amphi> malv: then, in a shell, you can do 'wtf is iirc' and it'll tell you
<malv> nah, but an irc plugin
<malv> that uses a database of net lingo
<tEoti> anyone understand what im trying to do?
<amphi> malv: you should be able to remember TLAs and ETLAs
<scam> tuxracer
<scam> is an awsome game
<phiber_optic> how Do i run a .run file?
<malv> yea, but acronyms bother me
<malv> heh
<amphi> tEoti: yes, but I have no idea how you would do it on gnome (or why you'd want to, but that is irrelevant)
<malv> and everytime someone writes lol, i get angry
<amphi> malv: lol stands for 'lamer on line' ;(
<amphi> er, ;)
<tEoti> amphi im using gdesklets and the gnome panel im using from there the lancher isnt launching the menu
<mordof> ok, so im trying to install my nvidia drivers, and my kernal is different, so i have to re-compile it.. but it cant find kernel source files, i THINK i downloaded them but am not sure, i need help here
<tEoti> so i need to fix it
<amphi> tEoti: thankfully, I have never seen a 'desklet'
<pinkpanther> what packages am I missing? ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<pinkpanther> aborting...
<pinkpanther> Aborted
<tEoti> can anyne help?
* mordof sighs
<mordof> this is frustrating
<amphi> pinkpanther: what gave you that?
<Kr0ntab> tEoti, yer trying to launch what...
<bimberi> mordof: you might only need kernel headers, install them with 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pinkpanther> java -jar JAP.jar
<bimberi> '
<tEoti> the gnome applications menu
<mordof> bimberi: aptitude or apt-get?
<pinkpanther> something is odd about my java
<bimberi> mordof: either (i prefer aptitude)
<Kr0ntab> you mena you want it on your panel?
<mordof> bimberi: is it possible to do that inside this? im running irc inside terminal
<tEoti> kr0n no
<Kr0ntab> or an icon on the desktop...
<mordof> im not in X currently
<tEoti> im using gDesklets
<amphi> mordof: you can run apt-get in console - just switch to another VT
<mordof> amphi: VT? how do i do that
<bimberi> mordof: possibly - or you could opan another virtual tty with ctrl-alt-F2 (c-a-F1 to get back)
<tEoti> and im using gnome panel in the gdesklets
<mordof> ohhh, ok
<tEoti> and the menu launcher command is fscked
<bimberi> *open
<mordof> bimberi: you said linux-header-$(uname -r)... i type that exactly?
<tEoti> so  i needa change it
<mordof> bimberi: just making sure so i dont screw anything up..
<amphi> mordof: alt-f2 for example
<christopher> hey do alot of you use "Desklets" or do you use another kind of similiar software?
<bimberi> mordof: yes (it will replace with the output of the command 'uname -r')
<mordof> k, brb
<tonyyarusso> christopher: I have some gdesklets.
<leif\> Can someone help me with some ubuntu on an ibook issues?
<christopher> im trying to find some really cool ones
<amphi> christopher: I use the venerable gkrellm or the 'moaning goat meter'
<mordof> it says it couldnt find package...
<christopher> what do they do
<tEoti> well this is the command thats in the gnome panel that is not working
<tEoti> launch('gnome-panel-control --main-menu')
<mordof> gah! now what?
<tEoti> launch('nautilus') <--- is working just fine
<phiber_optic> In order to uninstall a software I can just delete it righyt?
<christopher> and how do you guys get my name typed up that quick when responding to me
<tonyyarusso> phiber_optic: apt-get remove packagename
<mordof> bimberi: Couldn't find package linux-header-2.6.12-10-386
<bimberi> mordof:  headers (plural)
<tonyyarusso> christopher: Hit 'ch' and then TAB.
<mordof> ohh, k
<_jason> christopher: chr<tab>
<phiber_optic> tonyyarusso, the thing is Iam installing americas army and its a .run file.. I dont think apt-get remove would work
<amphi> christopher: you can find mgm here: http://linuxmafia.com/mgm/index.html
<mordof> bimberi: hurray! that worked, ok now to try the video drivers
<tonyyarusso> phiber_optic: Ah, no.  For that probably removing the folder is sufficient, but I'm not entirely familiar with how it installs.
<christopher> amphi, thanks
<tEoti> i need this command fixed >.<
<phiber_optic> tonyyarusso, it has its own installer
<christopher> heres one more thing i couldnt get to work in GNOME
<tonyyarusso> phiber_optic: I know that part; I meant what happens when you run that.
<christopher> setting up my wireless internet adaptar
<tonyyarusso> !tell christopher about wifi
<phiber_optic> oh sorry tonyyarusso ;)
<christopher> woohoo
<Kr0ntab> do you have gnome-panel-control ?
<mordof> bimberi: YES! tyvm! video card drivers installed as a success :D:D:D
<phiber_optic> I hope by just deleting it works ;)
<Kr0ntab> tEoti, ?
<bimberi> mordof: great! :)
<christopher> love this system
<tEoti> yes kr0n
<tEoti> ?
<amphi> phiber_optic: apt-get remove [--purge]  package_name
<Kr0ntab> do you have gnome-panel-control ?
<mordof> bimberi: i wasn't aware you could do so much without X.. this is amazing
<leif\> When I put my ibook into standby, and bring it back up, it goes through this "Waking up AirPort" thing, how do I get back to well.. anything but that?
<Kr0ntab> its part of the openbox package
<tEoti> i dont know?
<Kr0ntab> type "which gnome-panel-control"
<tEoti> i got ubuntu 5.10 install amd64
<mordof> ok, how do i get out of this now?
<bimberi> mordof: haha, well once upon a time there was only cli
<tonyyarusso> amphi: p_o's isn't a package; installing from a self-extracting binary.
<bimberi> mordof: your irc client?  /quit
<patrick__> Guys, I just mounted a 2nd hardrive in my home directory. I now have a "lock" against it - i can't copy to it. Any ideas?
<tEoti> kr)n where?
<christopher> amphi,  mgm is just like the desklets software right?
<mordof> bimberi: yeah.. thanks, ill be back in in a minute with x-chat
<Kr0ntab> tEoti, it should return:   /usr/bin/gnome-panel-control
<phiber_optic> amphi, but how will apt get know that Im installing armyops if its not in the reposotry
<christopher> amphi,  or does it come installed with the features that go on the desktop
<amphi> tonyyarusso: ah
<tEoti> it ddnt return anything
<yanimax> I'm getting the error message: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13), mysql is running and the sock file exists... I'm using dapper and just upgraded to mysql 5, does anyone know why?
<Kr0ntab> if not.... install openbox:    sudo apt-get install openbox
<snooze> hi people
<amphi> christopher: mgm is a perl script
<christopher> oh i dont know that programming language
<snooze> why do the standard ubuntu packages not support twinview? any suggestions?
<amphi> christopher: you don't have to run it
<christopher> i know im just looking for some really cool desktop thingy mabobs
<snooze> now to my main problem: my twinview is "twisted" somehow, meaning my machine interprets the primary and secondary screen vice-versa. can i just set the RightOf to LeftOf?
<amphi> christopher: but it needs various packages installed to run, you might be better off with a packaged system monitor like gkrellm
<christopher> i had the glass icons before which i liked and theres that cool starter bar.. but what i really want is a cool side bar with computer info, temp, time, date etc
<nmm> how do i install a c compiler
<snooze> christopher: what are mamobs?
<snooze> or mabobs?
<Kyral> nmm: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> nmm: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<patrick__> I just mounted a 2nd hardrive in my home directory. I now have a "lock" against it - i can't copy to it. Any ideas?
<snooze> Kyral: what is build-essential?
<_jason> Kyral: you type quite fast :o
<nmm> ok
<snooze> Kyral: for what do i need it?
<pinkpanther> I still can't figure out why my java won't compile
<christopher> mabobs
<pinkpanther> ge.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<christopher> like majigs
<elkbuntu> snooze, it will let you compile things
<Kyral> snooze: Its the essential things for compiling (sans actual coding know-how)
<christopher> i didnt know the exact term to refernce them so i said that so that maybe you will know that lol
<snooze> elkbuntu, Kyral: so i should install it as one of the first things?
<phiber_optic> amphi, but how will apt get know that Im installing armyops if its not in the reposotry
<bigmoe> anyone here knows how fuse works
<amphi> pinkpanther: some file creation is failing, looks like; do you have write permission?
<Kyral> phiber_optic: it won't
<elkbuntu> snooze, it will be useful lots of times, so yes
<amphi> phiber_optic: it won't
<wenderlan> como fao pra entra em uma lista em portugues?
<Kyral> phiber_optic: this is why most things install to /usr/locla
<tonyyarusso> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Kyral> phiber_optic: Apt won't install there
<wenderlan> tem algun brasileiro??
<_jason> wenderlan: escreve assim: /join #ubuntu-pt
<bigmoe> i donot know which partition i should mount
<amphi> !tell wenderlan about br
<snooze> elkbuntu, Kyral: i just built some nice bash scripts (2) i execute after installing a fresh ubuntu. they contain things like setting up apt, locales and stuff, i think i will just add it to my apt-get line.
<snooze> thanks.
<pinkpanther> -rw-r--r--   1 pinkpanther pinkpanther 2451322 2006-02-14 20:11 JAP.jar
<phiber_optic> oohh ok so by typing sudo apt-get remove armyops it will go to the /usr/local folder and find this folder and delte it?
<elkbuntu> snooze it will be on the cd, so have that handy
<Kyral> phiber_optic: nope
<nick01> anybody here good at compiling kernels ? I get a kernel panic- unable to mount root fs on unknown block :(
<Kyral> phiber_optic: but you can just delete the /usr/local dir ;P
<snooze> elkbuntu: i install via net anyways. getting out that cd entry of sources.list is one of the first things i do after a fresh install.
<Kyral> nick01: prolly means you forgot to compile in support for the FS
<phiber_optic> is it the same as doing sudo apt-get remove [--purge]  armyops?
<amphi> nick01: you have support for your ide chipset and / fs built in to the kernel? (not modules)
<snooze> elkbuntu: and i think i am right with doint it that way.
<snooze> -t
<nick01> Kyral, I compiled reiserfs support in the kernel
<snooze> mh i don't like xchat :)
<christopher> tonyyarusso, what else do you use besides desklets.. or do you use them for the majority?
<Kyral> nick01: Dunno then lol
<amphi> nick01: and ide support?
<nick01> amphi, I'll look
<Kyral> Personally I compile in everything, then take away until something breaks :P
<amphi> snooze: irssi
<Kyral> Irssi ++
<elkbuntu> snooze nothing wrong with either way
<phiber_optic> amphi, is it the same as doing sudo apt-get remove [--purge]  armyops?
<Pablo> I need to run a command before x starts everytime "915resolution 3c 1400 1050" how would I do this?
<snooze> amphi: can't install it because my apt package database is locked right now because i install big stuff :)
<snooze> but thank you :)
<tonyyarusso> christopher: I have 4 of those (ext. IP, POP mailbox watcher, countdown timer, and uptime), and have CPU, mem, and disk writing info from the Gnome panel functionality.
<amphi> phiber_optic: you can't do that if it wasn't installed from an ubuntu package
<Kyral> Pablo: try adding it to your .xinitrc
<airreson> :)
<phiber_optic> ohh ok
<nick01> amphi, in what section in menuconfig ?
<bigmoe> anyone here knows how fuse works
<Pablo> ok
<airreson> hi can anyone help me with my sound
<airreson> it isnt working
<frogzoo> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<snooze> airreson: propably, what's the matter?
<snooze> oh, nice faq bot :)
<amphi> nick01: device drivers somewhere - use / to search
<christopher> oh ok i need to look into the GNOME panel stuff then and locate that
<snooze> cool that is.
<airreson> snooze,  my sound card isnt working, and its worked before i had ubuntu, i know its my thinkpad doing it its just i tried the help for this model and it wont work
<tonyyarusso> christopher: Right-clivk, add to panel.
<tonyyarusso> s/v/c
<snooze> airreson: maybe a sound daemon is stealing your single plex soundcard. did you try setting up your mp3 player to use ALSA?
<nick01> amphi, via82cxxx chipset support ?
<frogzoo> airreson: what does /var/log/messages say? does it pick up the card?
<airreson> snooze,  mp3 player? i dont got one o_o
<Pablo> Kyral, where is this .xinitrc?
<sizzam> can anyone who uses 'denyhost' tell me how they got the daemon to run at boot time?
<Kyral> Pablo: should be in ~/.xinitrc
<airreson> snooze,  how can i set it
<snooze> airreson: hm, i guess it's one of the first things you will want to do to test sound
<Kyral> God I love Tab-Complete :D
<snooze> airreson: sudo apt-get install xmms to be on a good way
<snooze> Kyral: don't say that :)
<Kyral> snooze: Huh?
<Kyral> Tab-Complete owns :D
<frogzoo> airreson: amarok is also very nice
<snooze> Kyral: it's bad when there is your ex girlfriend in the same channel as the guy you want to tell that sex with her was good :)
<nick01> amphi, in ata/atapi/mfm/rll ?
<snooze> Kyral: and she is kalled kati and your friend is called kyrai e.g. :)
<Pablo> Kyral, that file does nto seem to exist
<snooze> Kyral: it can be really dangerous, don't say that :)
<barry> Hello. Are there any grub experts here?
<sevtastic> hey all. i'm having problems with getting thunderbird 1.5 running. i downloaded 1.5 from their site and installed it, but i'm getting these errors upoon trying to run it: http://pastebin.com/555334
<elkbuntu> snooze that would depend how lazy you are :P
<snooze> barry: experts propably not 8)
<frogzoo> barry: I know a bit, wassup?
<andrew_> why cant I get XMMS in ubuntu? ???
<tonyyarusso> !tell sevtastic about thunderbird1.5
<Pablo> Kyral,  so in /home/mynamehere/.xinitrc ??
<snooze> elkbuntu: a lot, i'm using ubuntu! :)
<Kyral> Pablo: yah
<andrew_> !XMMS
<Pablo> ok thanks
<ubotu> [xmms]  to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<sizzam> i need help getting the 'denyhost' daemon to run at boot-time, can someone help me understand the instructions starting from line 13 to line 15  here:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8678
<tonyyarusso> sevtastic: The wiki has pretty explicit directions that might help.
<meshe> what's the package you need to install to switch from kubuntu to unbuntu (basically need gnome)
<snooze> ESOUND?
<elkbuntu> snooze lol
<Kyral> ....damn the Entry is OLD
<tonyyarusso> meshe: ubuntu-desktop
<snooze> that's sortof BAD workaround!
<frogzoo> cripes people get choosy - they want free support, but they want experts ;)
<airreson> snooze,  go to linux-laptops.com and look up thinkpad 770, i need to do the listed directions to fix sound, but it doesnt work xD
<meshe> ahh, thx tonyyarusso
<sevtastic> tonyyarusso: i followed that verbatim
<snooze> airreson: no i will not :)
<andrew_> no, i need it to run in ubuntu breezy
<sevtastic> i'm running a 64bit kernel if that makes any difference.
<andrew_> uh
<tonyyarusso> sevtastic: Ah, 'k.
<snooze> airreson: have to carry up my own cross at the moment, sry
<snooze> airreson: :)
<Pablo> brb
<andrew_> does anyone here know anything about getting XMMS for ubuntu???
<airreson> snooze,  o ok :)
<Kyral> andrew_: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Kyral> !info xmms breezy
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<frogzoo> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<nick01> how do I get rid of that unable to mount root fs on unknown block error ? both ide and fs support is in kernel :(
<snooze> ah, irssi is installed by default?
<barry> snooze, frogzoo: thanks. I have a box that had XP on it. I chucked a second hard drive in it with linux and a large fat32 partition. The thing is, I never get to play on that box. My wife is always there. And I need the ahrd drive space back.
<grim76> Is there a dapper repo for the w32codecs?
<Kyral> nick01: yousa on your own
<purpleheart_USMC> anyone know how to configure the weather applet in GNOME?
<_jason> grim76: use PLF
<snooze> barry: so where's the problem?
<Kyral> nick01: Which is usually the case with Kernel Compiles ;D
<meshe> what
<meshe> er what's xubuntu-desktop?
<snooze> barry: grub should be set up correctly to multi boot all the os'es after installing ubuntu!
<grim76> _jason thanks I appreciate it.
<barry> frogzoo: So, I used qtparted from a boot CD and wiped the linux partitions. (D'oh!) Now when I try to boot the box, I get an error 17 from Grub.
<Kyral> meshe: XFCE :D
<SeyToN> can install quicktime ?
<Kyral> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<snooze> barry: at least it was the case with THIS system and it rocks!
<airreson> xfce is amazing it looks so good too
<snooze> SeyToN: yes you can!
<barry> (Instead, I have ubuntu on a laptop I have full access to.)
<SeyToN> wicked
<snooze> SeyToN: you just need to install the necessary codecs
<nick01> Kyral, do I laso need stats in /proc/fs or extended attributes ? cause that I leaved out
<snooze> SeyToN: but don't ask me what they are called :)
<meshe> thx :)
<Mordof> how hard would it be for me to install dapper drake currently if i had the space?
<Kyral> nick01: Maybe...find out :P
<barry> snooze, frogzoo: I'm trying to turn the main box back to just an XP box, but now it won't even boot.
<nick01> :(
<Mordof> dual boot with ubuntu
<snooze> brb, have to start up KDE! :)
<Kyral> Mordof: why would you?
<airreson> snooze,  ok its installed
<Mordof> breezy
<snooze> barry: ughm
<SeyToN> that means i got running thro mplayer?
<Kyral> Mordof: are you ready for it?
<Mordof> Kyral, to try out xgl
<sevtastic> tonyyarusso: any other ideas to get thunderbird running?
<Mordof> Kyral, most likely not
<Kyral> Mordof: Xgl is eh
<snooze> barry: THEN you got a real goddamn problem! :)
<Kyral> Mordof: wait for it
<frogzoo> barry: I'm guessing xp's 'fixmbr'
<snooze> barry: you got 2 ways of doint it.
<tonyyarusso> sevtastic: This is just a guess, but maybe look around the filesystem and see if you can symlink one way or the other between XFree86 and Xorg fonts.
<barry> I'm all ears, snooze.
<snooze> barry: 1. rewriting the MBR with windows, - 2. kick up XP by grub.
<andrew_> oh wow, ty very much Kyral
<andrew_> bye!
<snooze> barry: if you want a correct entry for grub menu.lst, i can paste you :)
<barry> I'd love that, snooze.
<yanimax> meshe?
<snooze> barry: uhm allright, but it boots up a windows on a completely different disk, keep that in mind 8)
<snooze> barry: i'll paste it to your query, ok?
<heatxsink> anyone know why divx5 codecs dont' work in Xine in dapper?
<barry> Windoze is on the primary drive. Linux was on othe second drive, but has now been wiped.
<bigmoe> what is the program that opens rar files
<barry> snooze: I'm sure pasting it to my query will be fine, if you can tell me what that means :^)
<catchphrase> okay this isn't just a coincidence, loading up a flash website (www.leadtek.com.tw) froze my computer again
<grim76> _jason, do I need to use the Hoary repo or is there something I am missing for dapper?
<snooze> barry: then you should get absolutely no problem if you set up your primary bios boot device correctly it should just boot.
<_jason> grim76: w32codecs are just a bunch of windows dll's.  I believe it makes no difference
<snooze> barry: i guess there is no problem and you just try booting the wrond harddisk.
<snooze> s/wrond/wrong/
<_jason> grim76: you can just download the deb directly and install as well
<JDigital_> What lets Windows use ext2?
<frogzoo> catchphrase: guessing you need a vid driver update
<beniamino> are breezy kernels really compiled using gcc-3.4?
<snooze> barry: if you did'nt screw up the MBR of that windows disk while you installed linux on the same disk, it should be still bootable from that disk without changing anything :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell JDigital_ about explore2fs
<snooze> beniamino: i think so, yes.
<barry> snooze: Forcing a setting in the bios should circumvent grub?
<JDigital_> thankee
<beniamino> snooze: but everything else is gcc-4, right?
<frogzoo> !winext2
<ubotu> winext2 is, like, http://www.fs-driver.org/ or http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<bigmoe> can anyone tell me what is the program that opens rar file or installing a package
<catchphrase> frogzoo- perhaps. it's a geforce2pro and i haven't installed nvidia drivers yet.
<snooze> barry: exactly, you got the point :)
<frogzoo> catchphrase: that would be the right move
<snooze> brb in 3min
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<JDigital_> _jason++
<frogzoo> barry: you can'
<barry> frogzoo: I'm listening...
<CosmoDad> anyone else noticed that if two users are logged in (using two X servers) and you insert a cdrom, it sometimes gets mounted with the other user's rights? any way to fix that?
<frogzoo> barry: you can maybe set the bios to boot of a certain disk - and ignoring the disk with grub - but depends on bios
<_jason> CosmoDad: sounds like a bug, file a report
<barry> frogzoo: I'm looking at the bios now. The order is the CD, the floppy, and the IDE Hard Drive. The hard drive is pointing to the drive with windoze on it already.
<grim76> _jason, thanks for the help I appreciate it.
<CosmoDad> _jason: where'd I do that?
<_jason> grim76: do you know where to get the deb?
<_jason> ubotu: tell CosmoDad about malone
<Hysty> CosmoDad: maybe you could remove the second users rights to access the cdrom?
<frogzoo> barry: but does that disk have a boot loader? if not, the bios will check the other drive
<grim76> _jason, I just did a wget to dl the deb and installed it that way.
<snooze> yeah, finally irssi :)
<_jason> grim76: ah ok
<barry> snooze: Welcome back.
<snooze> barry: re :)
<CosmoDad> Hysty: no, I need the other user to be able to mount cdroms as well
<barry> frogzoo: How do I tell?
<snooze> gotta get another beer, then i'm really ready to go! :)
<CosmoDad> Hysty: I just need to have the cdrom mounted as the user currently using the PC... don't know if that's easy to handle
<barry> snooze: Just told frogzoo that the bios are already set to boot (1) CD (2) floppy (3) the hard drive that holds windoze.
<Hysty> CosmoDad: you may have to disable the automounting of the cdrom drive
<frogzoo> barry: well you can boot linux & try 'dd if=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 | grep od -c'  & see if it looks like a bootloader
<CosmoDad> Hysty: no
<airreson> can someone help me? the sollution to this problem is that a module need to be loaded... but every time i use modprobe it has errors
<snooze> frogzoo: nice point
<barry> frogzoo: At the moment, I can only boot from the CD.
<CosmoDad> Hysty: I want it to automount, I just want it to work correctly
<tEoti> how do you upgrade to dapper withouth using an install cd? or live cd?
<CosmoDad> _jason: what package would you suggest to file the bug in: hal, hotplug?
<tEoti> is it possible?
<scam> anyone know how to fix the muting problem i got.. when i click mute only my front speakers mute.. my surrounds stay active
<_jason> CosmoDad: erm, I don't know.  Just use your best judgement I guess
<frogzoo> barry: don't see what the big deal is - just run xp's fixmbr & done
<Mordof> scam, alsamixer.. maybe you have to change some settings? i dunno
<barry> frogzoo: That's from the XP install disk?
<Mordof> scam, any chance you could help me get my surround working though?
<CosmoDad> _jason: ok
<scam> Mordof, sure what snd card?
<frogzoo> barry: yup
<Mordof> scam, how do i find that out? i forget off hand
<_jason> Dtragcoen: did it stay that way?  mine does that for a few seconds
<barry> frogzoo: Groovy. I'll try that.
<punkrockguy318> Is there any way to get evolution to sort by thread like in Mozilla Thunderbird? in dapper/breezy?
<snooze> qomg, that music is so ill :)
<Mordof> scam, its onboard for the MSI KM4M-L motherboard
* madgik85 is away: #xChat - Sorry I'm AFK
<CosmoDad> how can I change the default editor from nano to vi?
<bigmoe> how to install rpm files without alien anyone know
<snooze> allright guys, my gnome startup notification window appears on the WRONG display, how can i fix that?
<steeltoes12345> can anyone tell me what are the min system requirements for ubuntu?
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: export EDITOR=vi
<snooze> CosmoDad: sudo apt-get install vim, echo 'export EDITOR=vim' >> ~/.bash_profile
<Mordof> VIA 8235 it says in the audio controls
<snooze> s/,/;/
<_jason> steeltoes12345: 128mb ram, ~2GB hard drive space
<CosmoDad> Xenguy: snooze .bash_profile or .bashrc?
<steeltoes12345> ok
<dontodd> anybody able to get decent ripping speeds in breezy?
<snooze> CosmoDad: uhm
<snooze> CosmoDad: good point, test it.
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: use grip
<CosmoDad> snooze: wasn't there a dpkg-reconfigure'd interface to switch the default editor?
<Fub> can anyone help me? I'm running ubuntu on my laptop with the external usb hard disks attaced. During install it detected the hard disks and put them in fstab but when I actually boot ubuntu it can't find them. (untill later when hotplug runs)
<_jason> CosmoDad: sudo update-alternatives --config editor, should work too
<snooze> why are my both twinview monitors twisted goddamnit and why does KDE not impress that at all but gnome? :)
<lord_crow> hi all
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: .bash_profile for env settings
<snooze> CosmoDad: uhm!
<steeltoes12345> jason:  i have that.  also running on an older AMD K6 400mhz proccessor.   128mb of ram, 6.4 gig hdd.    and it runs SLOW
<lord_crow> are the Xgl packs for dapper flight 3 amd64 ?
<snooze> CosmoDad: don't know
<CosmoDad> _jason: just found it too, thx
<dontodd> punkrockguy318: I've tried grip and sound juicer, disabled extra paranoia + skip detection, and I'm only getting 1x
<snooze> Xenguy: thx :)
<airreson> can someone help me? the sollution to this problem is that a module need to be loaded... but every time i use modprobe it has errors
<Xenguy> snooze: :-)
<scam> Mordof, you get my pm?
<_jason> steeltoes12345: well that's why they are the min sys requirements probably.  Try running Xubuntu instead
<CosmoDad> Xenguy, snooze: I need it globaly set, gonna use update-alternatives
<snooze> Xenguy: :-P
<steeltoes12345> jason: oviously that is expected with my hardware. but is there anything i can do to "speed it up??"
<_jason> ubotu: tell steeltoes12345 about xubuntu
<snooze> CosmoDad: i don't think so
<Mordof> scam, no
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: /etc/profile
<dontodd> punkrockguy318: I have dma enabled
<snooze> CosmoDad: why don't you just use the responsible file in /etc?
<beloy0820> hello fellow ubuntu user
<scam> message me Mordof
<steeltoes12345> what is xubuntu??
<Mordof> scam, last time that happened from my friend, she wasnt registered
<_jason> steeltoes12345: it's ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<Xenguy> steeltoes12345: ubu w/ xfce4
<Phuzion> My friend is trying to set up a server, and he can't get pure-ftpd to work
<steeltoes12345> what is xfce?
<CosmoDad> snooze: because I think global changes is what update-alternatives is good for
<JDigital_> ubotu, tell JDigital_ about dualboot
<beloy0820> can ask something what application will run my mp3 files for ubuntu
<JDigital_> xmms
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: /etc/profile
<Xenguy> :-)
<Phuzion> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> Phuzion: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: dma?
<snooze> CosmoDad: i never used update-alternatives and would do it the same way as Xenguy.
<dontodd> steeltoes12345: it's a lightweight desktop environment
<_jason> steeltoes12345: http://www.xfce.org
<lord_crow> is the Xgl server pack for dapper flight 3 amd64 done?(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129772)
<tonyyarusso> beloy0820: Whatever you want.  But see !mp3
<snooze> Xenguy: so, be my buddy and tell my why the hell my twinview setup is twisted :)
<Xenguy> snooze: never touched TV :-)
<dontodd> punkrockguy318: yeah, I hear you're supposed to enable dma (hdparm) on the cd drive
<scam> Mordof, can you see it now?
<snooze> Xenguy: all the stuff (panels and so on, kde startup screen) appears on the left exactly as i want it to, but the gnome startup thing is on the right and if i start a terminal in gnome on the LEFT one it appears on the RIGHT and i don't know how to fix it ;)
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: oh i thought you were talking about evolution,, yeah enabling dma helps a little.. not a big difference though... but grip is faster than souund juicer, because grip simeltaniously rips and encodes, where sj rips, then encodes... excuse my poor spelling
<snooze> Xenguy: and it must be some stuff i've screwed up by myself :)
<Xenguy> snooze: outta my league :-)
<nmm> dang, another questions for you guys... i need to install openSSL and openSSL headers, where do i get it?
<snooze> Xenguy: but i can't remember what! :)
<snooze> (:
<snooze> Xenguy: it's no prob with kde and currently i'm kde'ing :)
<snooze> Xenguy: so good luck
<SupaDupa> hi
<snooze> Xenguy: i can just do it the next days
<Xenguy> snooze: cheers
<snooze> Xenguy: but it annoys me to be too stupid to find out :/
<snooze> hehe
<snooze> cheers :)
<Xenguy> snooze: sometimes just waiting a few days fixes things ;-)
<barry> frogzoo: fixmbr seems to think it worked for me. Thanks!
<snooze> oh yeah, drinking way too much this evening *g*
<barry> snooze: Thanks for the help, snooze!
<SupaDupa> I just installed ubuntu and it rocks
<Xenguy> hehe
<snooze> Xenguy: LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CanadianSnow> so.... how do I get permissions for the file browser?
<Xenguy> SupaDupa: congrats
<snooze> Xenguy: may i add that quote on my blog?
<dontodd> punkrockguy318: I see, this is a newly built box with a lite-on drive and I can't figure out why it won't rip any faster. LIke I said, 1x!
<_jason> SupaDupa: yes it does, welcome
<Xenguy> snooze: /me shrugs
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: yeah, i had that problem too
<SupaDupa> thanks
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: try grip and dma
<snooze> barry: does it work? :)
<Xenguy> CanadianSnow: what's wrong?
<dontodd> punkrockguy318: did you do anything else? I've used grip and dma--no difference
<CanadianSnow> cant move folder from desktop to another folder (Xenguy or anyone)
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: the speeds still don't compare with windows, i think it's partially just the audio cd driver...
<dontodd> :(
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: your sitll getting 1x with grip?
<barry> snooze: (Sad to say) I just booted into windoze. Not too sad, I guess, as tha'ts what I was asking to do. Pity I can't talk my wife into turning into a penguinista.
<Xenguy> CanadianSnow: which folder?
<dontodd> punkrockguy318: yes
<SupaDupa> I cant believe how much and how easy it is to install software
<Phuzion> SupaDupa:  People work hard so you don't have to.
<CanadianSnow> plugins for amsn....
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: that's strange... try fiddling around with some options in grip
<nmm> anyone know how to get openSSL?
<SupaDupa> no doubt
<snooze> barry: pity that it is your wife and not your shorttimegirlfriend you could replace with a female geek ;)
<Phuzion> nmm:  sudo apt-get install openssl
<barry> snooze: LOL.
<Xenguy> CanadianSnow: sounds like a permissions problem of some kind (read the fine print :-)
<Phuzion> ubotu, tell nmm about apt-get
<punkrockguy318> dontodd: the ripping situation doesn't compare with mac and win unfortunately... that driver definitely needs some work, as audio cds can't even been mounted natively
<CanadianSnow> what fine print?!?!? *cries* (Xenguy)
<nmm> thank you sir
<CosmoDad> _jason: I'm not sure how to use Malone... the bug has already been filed, but its status is "unconfirmed". Should I change it to "confirmed" and add a comment, or is that something people at higher rank should do?
<Xenguy> CanadianSnow: permissions are usually a needle/haystack type scenario; just check all the permissions to see if you are allowed to move files to the destination you want
<snooze> barry: sorry ;)
<_jason> CosmoDad: I don't know that myself, I usualyl just post a comment saying I experienced the problem as well
<CosmoDad> _jason: you know whether there are guidelines somewhere?
<Xenguy> CanadianSnow: ls -l to check file/dir permissions
<nmm> dang its still saying it cant find it
<Madpilot> CosmoDad: there are bug-filing guidelines on the wiki somewhere - just a minute
<CosmoDad> Madpilot: ok..
<IdleOne> amphi:  openbox runs smooth. thanks! :)
<Phuzion> nmm
<Phuzion> Type sudo apt-get install openssl
<Phuzion> It's there.
<Pablo> I need to run this command before x starts up... it has to be run a root or sudo.... any ideas on how to do it? "915resolution 3c 1400 1050"
<CanadianSnow> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<CanadianSnow> that works
<snooze> Pablo: that's a bad workaround.
<beloy0820> xmms work fine tnx guys
<Pablo> snooze... what is the good workaround?
<_jason> CosmoDad: Madpilot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs
<Madpilot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs
<Pablo> snooze,  that is the only thing that I have found to work
<Madpilot> _jason: heh
<CanadianSnow> AHHHHHHHHHHH wtf is this? :p
<snooze> Pablo: if you really want to execute this, make a .xinitrc with "sudo 915resolution 3c 1400 1050; yourpenisenlargingwindowmanager" and save it and remove gdm
<snooze> Pablo: there is another way that works.
<w32> hey has anyone ever setup asterisk on ubuntu ?
<snooze> Pablo: i'm sure.
<Phuzion> Well, now that I have assisted my friend into the realm of IRC, I will be leaving, Chris, don't be afraid to ask questions, people don't bite in here.
<w32> any resources or help on how to
<CosmoDad> _jason, Madpilot: thx
<houman_zhu> hello everyone, i just installed ubuntu and trying to follow a guide on the forum for installing azurues, but it is hacing problems, it keeps asking to download the same update (some swt-linux file ) it downloads it , restarts it and prompts for downloading it again
<Phuzion> Farewell everyone
<w32> cya
<snooze> C:\DOS> del w32.exe
<snooze> :)
<Pablo> snooze what goes in the penis...blahblah blah part?
<snooze> Pablo: e.g. "fluxbox" or "wmaker"
<snooze> Pablo: whatever you find useful
<w32> snooze: was that @ me ? :-)
<snooze> Pablo: in most cases this will just be "gnome-session" or "startkde"
<snooze> w32: yes :)
<Pablo> sudo requires a password
<snooze> Pablo: that's why it is a bad workaround ;)
<w32> hehe-yeah I picked it on a forum w32.n00b.worm
<w32> just stuck
<Pablo> so x doesnt start snooze if I do it that way
<_jason> ubotu: tell houman_zhu about azureus
<snooze> find / -name "w32.exe" -exec rm -rf {};\
<snooze> whatever
<CosmoDad> _jason: just fyi: the interesting part concerning confirmation of a bug is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<snooze> just talking drunk stuff
<_jason> CosmoDad: thanks
<w32> sure sure anyway you ever set up asterisk on ubuntu
<w32> I'm not liking aah much
<Pablo> snooze, so "sudo 915resolution 3c 1400 1050; gnome-session"
<houman_zhu> _jason: thank you
<snooze> Pablo: if you do this it should rock, yes.
<jodanlime> I'm really bored
<ubuntu> sss
<snooze> Pablo: as just said, you wanted it to be executed BEFORE x starts up and i guess that isn't right at all.
<Pablo> snooze,  what about the password entry for sudo command
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu
<ubuntu> fuvk ubuntu
<snooze> Pablo: what should be about that? i told you it's a bloody damned workaround and you don't want it.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Either watch the language or have someone watch it for you.
<snooze> could anyone please kick ubuntu? :)
<Pablo> mee
<ubuntu> fuvck
<ubuntu> fuck
<_jason> !ops
<houman_zhu> _jason: i double checked, its all what i did, except i got java 1.5 instead of 1.4 which is what is in the link you gave me
<ubotu> Ops are annoying.
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<Pablo> snooze, no reason to be a pric about it
<jodanlime> anybody gotta good game for me to check out?
<_jason> ffs
<ubuntu> fuckkk
<ubuntu> siktir git lan
<snooze> ubuntu: fuck you ;)
<ubuntu> kz
<snooze> sikerim!
<snooze> ollum!
<tonyyarusso> seven mississippi....
<eidolon> hey folks, anyone had problems with using the arts plugin in amarok?  i'm selecting arts-engine (since i use arts with KDE), but when i hit 'play', nothing happens.  it doesn't even change to the 'pause' button.  just never plays.
<w32> websudoku is a cool game
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu
<Madpilot> Seveas: ping
<ubuntu> nfts read ?
<snooze> ubuntu: we know it now ;)
<snooze> ubuntu: it's ntfs, not nfts.
<snooze> ubuntu: and it's goddamn easy
<ubuntu> nfts read my
<ubuntu> ?
<snooze> nTFs
<snooze> learn it.
<ubuntu> anayn amina kolumu sokm
<ubuntu> itioglu it
<ubuntu> fuckk
<snooze> ubuntu: merhaba ;(
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu
<elkbuntu> seveas?
<nmm> Phuzion, thats what i was typing i didnt mean the install was not working
<ubuntu> yeah debian
<tonyyarusso> C'mon ops, please?
<snooze> ubuntu: you annoy my nerves and you are boring ;)
<nmm> the program im trying to install is not wanting to install
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: someone has wrecked the !ops tell...
<ubuntu> teah debian
<Ocius> Hello all
<snooze> ubuntu: that is you ;)
<ubuntu> yeah debian
<w32> is ubuntu a bot ?
<jodanlime> ubuntu, its getting old
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Uh oh.
<snooze> ubuntu: so you want yourself being fucked?
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu
<snooze> ubuntu: so you want yourself being fucked?
<elkbuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Ops are annoying.
<tonyyarusso> 'k.
<jodanlime> yeah, I think he is a bot
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: yeah, I just msg'd cafuego & Seveas...
<ubuntu> ubuntu fuckedd
<_jason> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<snooze> hm
<w32> acts like it
<ubuntu> snooze fucked
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Ya beat me to it.
<Madpilot> _jason: thanks!
<ubuntu> fuckk
<snooze> <- ! ;)
<w32> can't kill him
<ubuntu> fuckk
<w32> ?
<ubuntu> fuck w32
<snooze> allright, everyone type "/ignore ubuntu"
<ubuntu> w32 fuckk
<snooze> ;)
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<ubuntu> sieee
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Took it back!
<ubuntu> ubuntu fuck
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: I just restored it
<w32> flooder bots go away with nickserv
<snooze> uuuuuhm
<w32> or not ?
<snooze> Pablo: so where did we stop?
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuckvfuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> damn i like becks beer
<w32> hard to tell with flooders
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<tonyyarusso> What's the masters-of-freenode channel?
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> w32: type "/ignore ubuntu"
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: #freenode
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<jodanlime> I just freaking tried the "/ignore" thing and it worked like nothing!
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<w32> type /ignore ubuntu
<jodanlime> hes all over
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<catchphrase> i changed video cards (geforce2pro to trident 8meg, sad ugly story) and it tells me i have to reconfigure X. any help with that?
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<w32> "/ignore Ubutnu"
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> jodanlime: take irssi!
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<makaveli> who the fuck is that
<ubuntu> v
<ubuntu> v
<ubuntu> v
<snooze> w32: typo
<ubuntu> v
<jodanlime> snooze, whats irssi?
<ubuntu> v
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> :fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<makaveli> stfu
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<Ocius> there isnt flood control on this
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> jodanlime: a perfect irc console client that will replace your favourite irc client soon :)
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<CosmoDad> somebody ban him..
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> jodanlime: it's really cool.
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<jodanlime> snooze, I'm using x-chat cuz it came with ubuntu
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> jodanlime: irssi should ship with ubuntu, too!
<Ocius> sure could use some assistance with my dvd drive and it not mounting properly
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> what ignore ?
<ubuntu> what is ignore?
<snooze> jodanlime: try typing that in a console window: "irssi"
<jodanlime> is it comand line?
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> yes!
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> jodanlime: and it rocks like hell.
<jodanlime> IGNORE ubuntu
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> msn : sanaldestek    gmail.com
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<_jason> jodanlime: put a slash before it
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<jodanlime> snooze, kay, brb
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<robotgeek>  /ignore ubuntu
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<tonyyarusso> Only one Freenode staff on right now!
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<snooze> jodanlime: just do "irssi -c irc.freenode.net"
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> fuck ubuntu               ubuntu fuck
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<snooze> jodanlime: and then "/j ubuntu"
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<snooze> jodanlime: and you're back here.
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, then get them here
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<Ocius> would anyone like to help me set up my dvd drive proplery/
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<snooze> i LOVE my computer.
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<Eleaf> hmm
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Trying.
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<Eleaf> ubutyour silly
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<Ocius> just say  yes or no
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<Eleaf> ubuntu,  omg
<ubuntu> vmsn       sanaldestek@gmail.comv
<ubuntu> vmsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> vvmsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gm
<Eleaf> ubuntu,  what's up with yoou?
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> ops is probably Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Eleaf> ubuntu, go away!@!
<ubuntu> ail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<Madpilot> Ocius: pastebin the error message, just for starters
<scam> is there a way to mute pcm and master at the same time?
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<Juhaz> lack of brains, what else?
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek
<snooze> Help!
<Eleaf> ubuntu, stop
<Eleaf> lol
<robotgeek> everyone, just type "/ignore ubuntu"
<snooze> :)
<Eleaf> snooze, ahhh
<ubuntu> @gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanald
<Ocius> ignore isnt doing shit for me
<ubuntu> estek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.comv
<makaveli> this biatch is out of mind
<Eleaf> rob^^^, smart!
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<snooze> Ocius: use irssi! :)
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek
<ubuntu> @gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanald
<ubuntu> estek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<snooze> yeah we need ops here :(
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<Eleaf> lol
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek
<Eleaf> ubuntu, wft?
<ubuntu> @gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanald
<ubuntu> estek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       s
<snooze> i got him ignored, so i don't mind! :)
<ubuntu> analdestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.comms
<snooze> (:
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek
<snooze> (.)(.)
<Ocius> Who here knows anything about ubuntu
<slide> wtf
<ubuntu> @gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanald
<Ocius> cause i wanna ask someone something
<snooze> Ocius: nobody.
<ubuntu> estek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.comv
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<Ocius> im sick of refering to freaking forums
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek
<jodanlime> how do I loggon with irssi?
<snooze> Ocius: nobody here knows.
<ubuntu> @gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<elkbuntu> he's pingable :)
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<CuriousCat> what the freaking hell?! Who the hell is this ubuntu idiot?!
<snooze> jodanlime: as just said. "irssi -c irc.freenode.net"
<elkbuntu> someone pwn him or something
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<slide> /ignore ubuntu*!*@* ALL
<tonyyarusso> How to I switch to numbers higher than 9 in irrsi?
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<jodanlime> I did that
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek
<ubuntu> @gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanald
<Ocius> i swear you people ahve never seena  bot or something
<Madpilot> Ocius: wait until we get rid of this moron, then ask again...
<snooze> jodanlime: then just join here.
<_jason> jodanlime: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<ubuntu> estek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       s
<ubuntu> analdestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<robotgeek> jodanlime: open up irc, "/connect irc.freenode.net"
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<elkbuntu> slide thats fine except then we'll be ignoring all newbies who come in who dont change their name from the default settings
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek
<snooze> _jason: he won't need it
<w32> got rid of him
<ubuntu> @gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanald
<slide> elkbuntu, and? ;)
<ubuntu> estek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       s
<eidolon> wtf?
<ubuntu> analdestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.comms
<tonyyarusso> w32: Wait, what?
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.comv
<Eleaf> lol
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<Eleaf> snooze, ;)
<Eleaf> ubuntu, nobody loves you now.
<CanadianSnow> /kick ubuntu
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<_jason> snooze: oh, thought he was interested in learning about irssi, this is just a temporary thing then I guess
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<Eleaf> elkbuntu, lets do a dos attack.
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<snooze> Eleaf: hm?
<Eleaf> lol
<snooze> :)
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<Eleaf> asdf
<Eleaf> we should email him
<Eleaf> lol
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.comv
<CanadianSnow> why are there no chan ops in here anyways?
<Eleaf> snooze, lol
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<w32> any way has anyone any experience with setting up asterisk on ubuntu
<Eleaf> snooze, yea, everybody should email him
<snooze> DDOS ATTAAAAAAAAAAACK! LET'S GO! :) hehe
<Xenguy> !ops
<ubotu> hmm... ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<ubuntu> l.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.com
<ubuntu> msn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmail.commsn       sanaldestek@gmai
<elkbuntu> eleaf if i knew how, i would, actually, wait a second, i know someone who can help...
<ubuntu> l.comv
<snooze> (:
<Madpilot> Eleaf: I doubt that's this morons actual email or msn address....
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net v
<w32> got his ip addy ?
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<snooze> god i like this fuckin internet :)
<Xenguy> kill ubuntu
<Eleaf> Madpilot, ah.. oh well lol
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<grim76> for some reason ignore in xchat is not working for me.  Time to switch back to irssi
<CanadianSnow> ubotu tell ubuntu to shut up
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<Ocius> whats the point of ops if you go afk
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<elkbuntu> w32 rightclick and look at his hostmask
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<snooze> Ocius: penis enlargement.
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<Eleaf> I have his ip
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<CanadianSnow> someone hack him
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<elkbuntu> 85.101.118.54 is his ip people
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sana
<Xenguy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<scam> does gdm have its own mouse config ?
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<CanadianSnow> just kill his connection or something
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<snooze> scam: no.
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<holobyted> has anyone here succeeded at using VMware w/ sound? it insists on using /dev/dsp and it's not working
<CanadianSnow> (s)he totally deserves it
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<w32> enumerating now
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<Toma-> i love it when gentoo'ers get pissed.
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
<triceratops> where will I find the kubuntu.py file which is used for wiki.ubunut.org's kubuntu style? I've wget'ing the css and img directory but can't find the *.py files
<Eleaf> lol
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<snooze> everyone ping -f him and it should work :)
<ubuntu> www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net www.sanaldestek.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.101.118.54]  by johndarkhorse
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by johndarkhorse (johndarkhorse)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<CanadianSnow> holobyted are you trying to get sound going?
<jodanlime> all right, I couldnt get irssi to work, but under xchat if you right click a name you can ignore him
<Eleaf> yay johndarkhorse
<Eleaf> lol
<snooze> johndarkhorse: thx
<tonyyarusso> john's back!
<CuriousCat> YAY!!!
<tzadik> hi
<Xenguy> johndarkhorse: tx
<holobyted> can-o-worms, yeah
<holobyted> err, make that canadian.
<Eleaf> lol...
<jodanlime> johndarkhorse, is god
<Eleaf> hm
<_jason> johndarkhorse: to the rescue
<eidolon> jayzus that was fun.
<Eleaf> that was actually kinda intersting
<tzadik> what is the best way to get a windows xp laptop to talk to my ubuntu box using wireless
<elkbuntu> you are our hero johndarkhorse
<Eleaf> it was like a pattern!
<Eleaf> lol
<jodanlime> wow, that was really sucky for me
<_jason> everyone remember to unignore ubuntu since that's the nick for newcomers
<tzadik> the laptop is wireless
<tonyyarusso> How can I switch numbers 10 and up in irssi?
<robotgeek>  /uignore ubuntu
<tzadik> and my ubuntu box is hard-wired to the router
<_jason> tonyyarusso: qwertyuiop
<Xenguy> _jason: good point
<CanadianSnow> ummm what holobyted?
<snooze> tonyyarusso: /help bind
<holobyted> canadiansnow, yeah.. I'm trying to get sound going under VMware
<snooze> tonyyarusso: you can even bind !"$%&/( and so on
<tonyyarusso> _jason, snooze: thanks.
<snooze> tonyyarusso: and uppercase letters
<Juhaz> tonyyarusso, go one row lower, qwerty...
<snooze> tonyyarusso: i got binds until 40 or so
<CanadianSnow> is it just a music player? (Holobyted)
<w32> he's blocking icmp echos
<snooze> tonyyarusso: if you want those shortcuts, let me know and i paste them.
<holobyted> ...no, VMware is another thing
<w32> blocking stealth scans
<tonyyarusso> snooze: You can throw 'em in #tonyyarusso if you'd like.
<snooze> w32: 1337! :)
<w32> pix maybe ?
<Xenguy> w32: so he's firewalled
<w32> yeah
<Eleaf> lol
<CanadianSnow> k i dont think I can help... im a beginner with ubuntu...
<Toma-> no way... hes using iptables :O
<w32> bfd digging still
<tzadik> any ideas on the laptop question?
<kennethd> tzadik, what kind of talking do you want them to do?  samba?
<tzadik> i want to open an x session
<Tuxiscool> I just tried installing dapper's initramfs-tools, and now my computer won't boot. It starts with the messages "Segmentation Fault" a few times, then spurts out: "ALERT! Could not find device /dev/sda5! Dropping to a shell" Anyone know what I could do to fix it?
<tzadik> login to my ubuntu box
<jodanlime> how would I unignore ubuntu?
<Tuxiscool> Oops, /dev/hda5, I mean.
<Xenguy> !tell Tuxiscool about dapper
<holobyted> anyone else?
<_jason> jodanlime: /unignore ubuntu, in irssi at least
<Ocius> oh hes gone now
<Toma-> Tuxiscool, install breezy?
<CanadianSnow> oh... I still needa know how to open the file browser with root permissions
<Ocius> Ok, can anyone help me fix my dvd drive to work correctly
<Toma-> Tuxiscool, file a bug and wait for a patch
<jodanlime> _jason, I couldnt get anything to happen on irssi
<tzadik> not files
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, I want to find a temporary solution.
<kennethd> tzadik, I've never done that... I think you want a vnc server
<tzadik> basically, the problem is
<Ocius> it will mount cds fine but not dvds
<grim76> Tuxiscool: did you try booting to a previous kernel?
<Toma-> Ocius, whats it doing?
<tzadik> my ubuntu box is in my home office
<tzadik> connected to my router
<Ocius> Ok
<tonyyarusso> All right, I'm going to temporarily change my nick to ubuntu so everyone can test their unignores, 'k?
<tzadik> and i want to sit on my sofa in the living room
<Tuxiscool> grim76, I didn't update the kernel, just initramfs-tools.
<tzadik> and work on it
<tzadik> using the laptop
<Ocius> it will load cds fine but not dvds, when i try to open it, it pops the window up and i see the files real fast then it closes
<Toma-> Tuxiscool, check your fstab
<ubuntu> You should all see this, since it's the default nick that many new users come on as!
<CanadianSnow> tony dont uoi have to say something?
<CanadianSnow> there ya go :p
<tzadik> the laptop has to have windows because it's owned by my work
<grim76> Tuxiscool: ahh ok nm.....
<ubuntu> There, good 'nough.
<tzadik> got it?
<Ocius> when i click on cd-rw/dvd+R drive i get this error : Warning: device /dev/hda is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<Ocius> mount: mount point /media/cdrom/0 does not exist
<Ocius> Error: could not execute pmount
<tzadik> i tried netSarang but it could not connect
<CanadianSnow> so who knows how to browse files with write permissions?
<maxkelley> root? :P
<Ocius> canadian, is it ntfs partition?
<Toma-> Ocius, have yo editted fstab at all?
<Ocius> some
<Ocius> lemme copy it into here
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<jodanlime> CanadianSnow, try 'sudo nautilus' in the console
<kennethd> tzadik, look @ apt-cache show vncserver
<Ocius> Pasting
<Ocius> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Ocius> #
<Ocius> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Ocius> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Ocius> /dev/hdc1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Ocius> /dev/hdd1       /media/         vfat    defaults        0       0
<Toma-> Ocius, dont paste in here. use pastebin ^^^
<Ocius> /dev/hdc5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<CanadianSnow> ty
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Ocius> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom/0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Ocius> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Ocius> /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Ocius> /dev/hdd5       /media/slave/        vfat    defaults        0       0
<Ocius> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Xenguy> !tell Ocius about paste
<IdleOne> Ocius: not in here
<GnoNayme> any1 install mono under ubuntu and get the nautilus icons to work
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, /dev/hda5 (the one it can't find) is my swap partition, my root fs is /dev/hda6.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<snooze> re.
<Ocius> ok, im back
<Toma-> Tuxiscool, intresting. can you run "swapon" ?
<Ocius> wish i wasnt kicked for not knowing
<johndarkhorse> Ocius: do you read channel /topics when you enter irc channels?
<Ocius> even though the flooder was here for like 20 minutes
<bimberi> Ocius: /topic
<Xenguy> Ocius: /topic
<snooze> did anyone of you compile a 2.6.15.4 kernel in ubuntu?
<Ocius> Ocius doesnt use IRC
<Ocius> plain and simple
<Ocius> i know enough to access it
<w32> here he is http://pastebin.com/555381
<Toma-> did you read the topic when you joined the channel?
<w32> couple open ports
<Ocius> no
<Toma-> the big sentence that gets thrown at you when you join?
<Ocius> i didnt
<Ocius> I know what you mean
<Xenguy> Ocius: now you know
<Ocius> yes now i know
<nmm> anyone ever install nessus on ubuntu?
<robotgeek> Ocius: it's always a good idea to read those :)
<Ocius> i find it funny that a flooder can stay in here for so long and i get kicked for not knowing
<w32> is he still at it I ignored him
<Xenguy> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<robotgeek> Ocius: such is life
<tonyyarusso> w32: No.  You should unignore the nick now.
<snooze> Xenguy: :)
<Ocius> Toma
<Ocius> did you read what i pasted
<snooze> did anyone ever use !anyone in here? :)
<Toma-> w32, couldnt find your nmap dir i see? :)
<Ocius> or must i re paste in this site
<snooze> Xenguy: allright.
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, I ran it ('swapon /dev/hda5) and I get no output.
<w32> heheh yeah forgot I don't use this lappy much
<snooze> who's using 2.6.15.4 on ubuntu?
<w32> did he get kicked/banned or did my metasploit kill him
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, I'm using the dapper installer rescue system at the moment.
<snooze> w32: lol
<Ocius> http://pastebin.com/555384
<Ocius> Toma -- http://pastebin.com/555384
<Toma-> Tuxiscool, you need to chroot
<Tuxiscool> Hm? My root fs is mounted.
<Toma-> w32, he got kickbanned. also, hes got an ftp server up i telneted it :)
* dotChad g'nite <o
<w32> anonymous ?
<Toma-> w32, and a dlink router
<jodanlime> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Ocius> Toma-- any ideas?
<Toma-> w32, i logged into his router :D hahahaha.
<w32> default pass ?
<iRRVi> hey!
<w32> what is it ?
<Toma-> admin:admin
<grim76> Toma-: you have got to be kidding me he did not change the defaults.
<iRRVi> you stole my question!
<elkbuntu> if anyone is still doing stuff to the flooder, stop so he can be dealt with properly :)
<w32> lmao
<Toma-> telnet port 23
<w32> k
<Toma-> hahaha.
<Ocius> Toma - http://pastebin.com/555384
<Toma-> i got out, feel free to write the firmware of /dev/urandom
<Toma-> :D
<iRRVi> dont you say 'he didnt change the defualts" to me, i just go tit
<iRRVi> *it
<bigmoe> anyone knows how to anonymous browsing in ubuntu
<snooze> either it's painful slow or it doesn't work at all.
<snooze> bigmoe: the question does not make sense.
<grim76> lol deny his mac address from his own router
<Toma-> so anyone cleaned his firmware? dont just reset it :( thats lame.
<snooze> grim76: LOl
<bigmoe> to brows the internet anonymously
<Mordof> im having troubles playing dvds.. it keeps asking if i have libdvdcss installed, but when i go to apt-get it, i get an error
<Mordof> and its not listed in synaptic
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, swap partition seems to be working correctly.
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, Know why it wouldn't find it on boot?
<Toma-> Ocius, cat you run "ls /media" for me and put it in pastebin?
<Mordof> do i need to add another repository for libdvdcss?
<iRRVi> admin:admin doesnt work :-/
<Ocius> sudo ls /media
<Ocius> or what
<Ocius> it just printed out 4 things in the terminal
<Toma-> Tuxiscool, messing with init will kill alot of stuff.
<Toma-> Ocius, all i need is the line about cdrom
<Toma-> or both
<Toma-> iRRVi, only 1 person can login at anytime
<iRRVi> is admin the defualt password?
<iRRVi> oh
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, Should I try a fresh dapper install?
<Ocius> toma- http://pastebin.com/555392
<Toma-> Tuxiscool, its worth a shot.
<bigmoe> another thing after installing fuse i didnt know which partition to mount
<iRRVi> ...I'm working with aptitude and it says to enter the root password, doesn't work
<Mordof> anyone know why i cant play dvds? Totem Player is saying its encrypted, and asks if im trying to play it without libdvdcss installed
<w32> I gotta go to work bbl
<Madpilot> iRRVi: by default the pw it wants is your own user pw
<bigmoe> anyone got a clue iam using ubuntu and have winxp in the other
<iRRVi> oh
<iRRVi> lol, im a n00b
<Madpilot> !tell iRRVi about sudo
<Mordof> anyone?
<Protocol1> Mordof: i had the same issue
<Mordof> Protocol1, did you ever get it fixed?
<Protocol1> have you tried using ogle?
<Protocol1> no
<Mordof> i dont know what to google for
<Protocol1> sudo apt-get install ogle
<Mordof> oh OGLE
<Mordof> lol
<Mordof> 1 sec
<Protocol1> k
<Toma-> Ocius, ok, edit fstab with "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and change '/media/cdrom/0' to '/media/cdrom'
<Tuxiscool> Toma-, I'll try ext3 instead of reiserfs, jusy for kicks :)
<glick> excuse me anyone here use gschem?
<glick> im trying to find a good program for digital circuit layout
<Tuxiscool> just*
<glick> gschem looks good
<Mordof> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<glick> but it segfaults when i try to run it
<Ocius> done now what
<Toma-> looks like our flooder has fled.
<Ocius> toma- still getting the same errors when trying to open it, want me to post the errors ina  pastebin?
<Madpilot> Toma-: did you get to mess with his router?
<Xenguy> Toma-: passwd?
<app3dxf> could anyone help me with installing the ivtv drivers?
<snooze> so did anyone change his dlink config?
<Toma-> Ocius, yes plz
<Toma-> Madpilot, was about to telnet a new firmware to it :(
<app3dxf> I am having a problem compiling them, I think I have everything installed that I need, however, I am getting an error on make
<X-GueSt> Does anyone has a GeForce FX5200 around here?
<Toma-> Xenguy, IP is gone
<app3dxf> FX5500, here
<Xenguy> Toma-: heh I was just there
<snooze> hmm
<Madpilot> Toma-: for the wrong type of router, I hope :P
<scam> why cant i veiw my hda1 *windows partition*
<Toma-> oh yeh
<X-GueSt> I only got about 1070fps on glxgears :f
<X-GueSt> with mine
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<Toma-> Xenguy, looks like hes blocked it now :*(
<Madpilot> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<glick> any electrical engineers in here?
<X-GueSt> I even disable agpgart from loading and Im using NvAGP
<X-GueSt> there is no diference in the fps's :\
<IXKoDiaKXI> My wireless card installed using ndiswrapper now i can see my router but cant connect to it
<IXKoDiaKXI> any ideas?
<Toma-> X-GueSt, what kinda card is it?
<Ocius> Toma- i only have a dvd rw btw, no cdrom at all
<X-GueSt> graphic card
<X-GueSt> GF FX5200
<X-GueSt> 128mb
<Ocius> http://pastebin.com/555405
<Madpilot> X-GueSt: glxgears isn't always reliable, I've heard - how does the card do with a real 3d game or app?
<Xenguy> Toma-: yep, blocked
<glick> is there an engineering channel on freenode?
<Toma-> Ocius, and what does 'dmesg | tail' return?
<X-GueSt> In unrealtournament its doesnt bad.. but I still got more fps on win..
<IXKoDiaKXI> has anyone else had the problem of not being able to connect to any router after installing there wireless card?
<X-GueSt> and im not emulating.. its instaled nativly
<X-GueSt> I just wanted to see if someone had the same card.. and if he got only the same fps as I do
<Toma-> X-GueSt, whats the fps difference between win and ubuntu in UT?
<Ocius> Toma- http://pastebin.com/555409
<X-GueSt> cause I got a friend with a GeForce MX440 using agpgart and he has 1300fps on glxgears :x
<nomasteryoda> X-GueSt, do you use nvidia drivers?
<Toma-> Ocius, looks like a bad CD.... ps. ive got ghost in the shell too :)
<X-GueSt> Toma-, I got about 200fps in win.. and ubuntu 90/100fps
<X-GueSt> 120 when im against a wall
<Ocius> lemme try another ok
<X-GueSt> (less textures)
<Ocius> Btw
<Ocius> i its not a bad cd
<X-GueSt> nomasteryoda, yeh I do
<Ocius> cause i was able to run it in windows fine
<Toma-> Ocius, ok.
<scam> why cant i veiw my hda1 *windows partition* says "i don't have permissions to view it"
<nomasteryoda> k
<Ocius> trying another dvd
<Ocius> and Yes GitS is an awesome show
<cycom> Ocius: only if watched subbed. so there.
<Toma-> :D ive got the first 3 dvds
<Ocius> Toma- Same errors, and i only watched subbed anime.. dub = nub
<ubuntu514> hi 5.10 live cd usr 33.6 :)
<misfit_toy> ubuntu514: modem??
<mordof> hurray! now i cant get into X!!
<elkbuntu> yay
<mordof> grrr.. im starting to regret deleting windows
<ubuntu514> misfit_toy 5$
<amphi> mordof: console is teh r0x0r ;)
<Xenguy> mordof: patience
<snooze> mordof: :)
<mordof> amphi: not when i wanna watch dvds :(
<snooze> mordof: what exactly doesn't work?
<mordof> snooze: X failed to load up, apparently the drivers for my nvidia card didnt work right or something
<Protocol1> mordof: you could have done a dual boot setup
<amphi> mordof: mplayer -vo aa in console
<ubuntu514> misfit_toy usr ext 28.8 33.6 for $5cdn
<snooze> mordof: i had the same problem here some hours ago
<Xenguy> mordof: and what changed?
<mordof> Protocol1, i did, but then after i didnt use windows for a while i decided i could get rid of it
<misfit_toy> ubuntu514: well that's certainly affordable
<mordof> Xenguy: i restarted my computer, first restart after i had installed them
<Xenguy> mordof: hrm, nvidia too, yes?
* misfit_toy heads out for a cigar and a book, enough CRT for today, take care.
<Protocol1> i run both just to get the bes to f both worlds
<mordof> Xenguy: nvidia 6800 xt video card
<Xenguy> mordof:  there's a HOWTO for that IIRC
<Toma-> Ocius, back to your fstab, you have 2 entrys for /media/cdrom0 right?
<mordof> Xenguy: didnt apply, it wouldnt work right, i didnt have the same kernel version it was compiled in
<Ocius> yes
<Ocius> it was two seperate attempts
<ubuntu514> misfit_toy cornelious? silver & gold on the island of ..
<Toma-> Ocius, ok, thats a no-no.
<mordof> Xenguy: i then had to get the linux-headers files and it made its own compile..
<stormy|> I'm new to linux and all, but how do I install this program? http://www.tucows.com/preview/39014
<Xenguy> mordof: oh
<mordof> apparently it didnt do a very good job
<Toma-> Ocius, is your dvd drive hda?
<Ocius> ill check
<Ocius> under disk manager
<Toma-> ok
<Xenguy> mordof: it worked for me, if it is the same scenario (I'm not sure anymore)
<glick> damn there are no good free digital schematic editor for linux
<glick> what the hell
<steeltoes12345> question.   i want to use ubuntu with xfce.   I have installed "breezy badger" (with gnome) on my system.   to use xfce, do i have to reinstall with another version or can i some how add xfce to my install??
<mordof> Xenguy: i updated my kernel, and then tried to install the nvidia drivers...
<Ocius> Toma- error on clicking the cd rom, ive seen it before
<grim76> steeltoes12345: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<_jason> steeltoes12345: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop I believe, didn't the wiki explain it?
<Ocius> Toma- Couldn't find "/tmp/disks-conf-hda"
<mordof> Xenguy: i think it said my kernel reports the driver as the version the drivers should be, and the drivers are reporting a different version
<Xenguy> mordof: I have done that successfully
<Xenguy> mordof: hrm
<Ocius> Toma- its dev/hda
<mordof> Xenguy: ill just try installing them again.. *shrugs*
<Xenguy> mordof: good luck
<Toma-> Ocius, ok, get rid of this line - - -/dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<theblue_> Hi all, I have a webcam that Easycame doesn't detect, can anyone help me otu?
<Ocius> Toma- done
<theblue_> out, too?
<mordof> Xenguy: thanks
<Toma-> save, and try remounting
<steeltoes12345> jason:  ya kind of.   from what I was reading, it seems that i need to reinstall, to do it
<Ocius> whats the terminal line for remounting
<steeltoes12345> jason: am i correct??
<_jason> steeltoes12345: you should be able to run both
<Ocius> sudo mount -a ?
<Toma-> yeh
<grim76> steeltoes12345: you can run both just have to make the selection before you login to get xfce rather than KDE/Gnome
<mordof> Xenguy: there, its reinstalled, now lets see if i can get into X
<Ocius> nothign still
<Ocius> Same errors
<Ocius> in the media folder the cd rom folders are empty
<mordof> Xenguy: GAH! starting gnome display manager fails!
<Ocius> and there is no mount on the desktop of the dvd drive
<mordof> it just said it installed successfully, what the hell :'(
<mordof> im dooomed!
<snooze> mordof: then, most probably, your x config is fucked up.
<steeltoes12345> right now that selection is not there.    so it seems that i will probably have to reinstall
<Nightshade> do any of you know if there's a way to trick firefox or any browser on linux into thinking it's internet explorer so i can get on sites like music.yahoo.com and whatnot?  i have w32codecs installed and stuff.
<Toma-> Ocius, ok, run this for me... "dmesg | grep DVD"
<mordof> snooze: the nvidia install should take care of that though
<snooze> mordof: try disabling gdm first.
<wastrel> hi.  my wifi card likes to disconnect when i pulling a lot of network traffic, but only when i'm in a certain room in my house.. i think it's trying to connect to a neighbor's network...  any way to fix this?  i'm using associate=0 when loading the ipw2200 driver
<snooze> mordof: ?
<mordof> snooze: im not in X.. im trying to start GDm
<snooze> mordof: take care of what?
<Ocius> Is it cool to paste it here?
<grim76> steeltoes12345: you do not need to reinstall...just need to do an sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ocius> damnit
<mordof> snooze: er, how would i start X?
<Toma-> woops :D
<Ocius> Toma- can i paste it here, its only 2 lines
<wastrel> mordof:  startx may work
<mordof> i was told /etc/init.d/gdm start, but that fails
<Toma-> paste it to me in priovate
<snooze> mordof: guess how - "startx
<mordof> k
<snooze> "
<Ocius> Toma- can i paste it here, its only 2 lines
<snooze> Ocius: yes :)
<Toma-> paste it to me in private
<kwewu14> i installed the k7 kernel-image and now nvidia-glx driver won't work with X
<tonyyarusso> Nightshade: I don't know what the site actually requires and whether this will work, but Opera can identify as IE>
<wastrel> mordof:  you may need to use sudo to start gdm like that
<Toma-> kwewu14, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx"
<snooze> kwewu14: apt-get remove nvidia-glx; apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kwewu14> i tried both of those things
<kwewu14> it didn't work.
<Ocius> Toma- sent
<snooze> kwewu14: why not?
<Toma-> Ocius, no :D have you registered your nick? just paste it in here
<kwewu14> because it didn't. i still get the same nvidia driver not found error
<Ocius> Toma - [4294673.146000]  hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<Ocius> [4294676.384000]  hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
<Mordof> odd.. im in X now
<Toma-> i c
<wastrel> Mordof:  what's odd?  startx worked :] 
<snooze> odd is dope :)
<Rory|FireShaper> When someone has a second, I'm having problems with my webcam
<snooze> like smoking stuff
<snooze> :)
<Mordof> wastrel, yeah, except X showed errors and then after 5 seconds decided to work
<Mordof> wastrel, im afraid to restart my computer again
<wastrel> some errors aren't fatal
<wastrel> fontpath stuff for example
<Mordof> wastrel, it said X failed to start... maybe that was just from before
<bob> How do you get rid of a pkg that's on an "inconsistent" state?
<wastrel> Mordof:  you could kill X & try again :] 
<Toma-> Ocius, ok your dvd/cdrom line in fstab should be "/dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto  0  0" and just that. no other mentioning of it in fstab.
<maxbern> guys how can i read my floopy drive tell me pls
<Rory|FireShaper> I'm getting this error when I try to start camorama: Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<Toma-> !floppy
<ubotu> Toma-: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> anybody on why my wifi card likes to disconnect but only in one room of my apartment?
<Toma-> actually they do...
<maxbern> !floppy
<snooze> maxbern: wastrel because you have bad connect there
<snooze> aehm
<Ocius> Toma- ok nothing changed yet
<snooze> wastrel:
<maxbern> omg
<Mordof> hmm.. it works now, but the splash screen loading up, that Ubuntu thing.. its all grey and blurry
<Toma-> Ocius, it may also be a dbus problem... tried rebooting?
<wastrel> snooze:  it's about 20 feet away from the AP in direct LoS...
<Ocius> i can
<Ocius> ill brb
<Toma-> ok
<maxbern> try again snooze
<snooze> wastrel: wifi goes strange ways
<wastrel> snooze:  the connection works anywhere else in the apt (thru walls, farther away)
<leveny> hi all! i messed up my sudoer account. i rebooted in single user mode and added my account in sudoers. i can no use my account with sudo but i can no longer play music. it says, "no permission". any idea will be appreciated. :)
<Rory|FireShaper> I'm getting this error when I try to start camorama: Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<snooze> wastrel: that has nothing to say
<wastrel> snooze:  i think it's trying to associate with a neighbor's AP
<snooze> wastrel: possible too
<maxbern> Toma-, i need your expertise on floppy
<maxbern> tell me how
<wastrel> snooze:  but i start the module with associate=0
<snooze> wastrel: hm
<Toma-> maxbern, i have no expertise :D
<snooze> wastrel: then it should just work :)
<wastrel> snooze:  also it only happens when there's a load on the network
<wastrel> snooze:  as in, i'm downloading
<maxbern> anybody can help me how to read my floopy drive
<maxbern> whats the command
<snooze> wastrel: i only use normal LAN, sorry :)
<wastrel> sigh :] 
<nick01> where was that page where u configure the repositories ?
<wastrel> maxbern:  mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<maxbern> wastrel,  in terminal root?
<snooze> damn it's 5 o clock
<tzadik> i'm having trouble with vnc
<snooze> don't wanna get to sleep
<JoeyDay> I'm having trouble mounting my windows ntfs drive.
<tzadik> 11 p.m. here
<tzadik> haha
<wastrel> maxbern:  you may have to create /mnt/floppy, and as root may be necessary
<tzadik> (sorry)
<JoeyDay> (I guess I should specify "ntfs partition")
<nick01> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<maxbern> tell me how wastrel
<tzadik> where are you snooze?
<wastrel> maxbern:  sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
<snooze> JoeyDay: /dev/sda1       /mnt/windows_c  ntfs    user,uid=1000,gid=1000
<snooze> JoeyDay: works for me
<snooze> tzadik: germany
<JoeyDay> Yeah, that's what I've tried.
<snooze> tzadik: you?
<JoeyDay> Says I don't have permission to get at the files.
<tzadik> baltimore, maryland, usa
<LinuxJones> I'm trying to install Dapper from DVD and it complains about /dev/ram not being created then kicks into a shell. Anybody have a solution ?
<JoeyDay> Well, I've tried something similar anyway...
<maxbern> next wastrel
<snooze> tzadik: oh fine, planet earth gets small :)
<maxbern> i make sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
<JoeyDay> Let me compare what I have to what you just said...
<tzadik> do u know that the us is so stupid you can't see the olympics live?
<snooze> tzadik: i love internet :)
<wastrel> maxbern:  actually just   mount /dev/fd0  should work
<tzadik> they start showing them at 8 p.m. here
<tzadik> recorded
<Ocius> Toma- nope
<Toma-> damn.
<wastrel> maxbern:  if your /etc/fstab is set up like mine
<kwewu14> when i try and startx i'm getting a failed to load nvidia kernel error.
<snooze> anyways, gotta get to the goddamn hospital tomorrow noon, i'll try to sleep.
<Ocius> Toma- this error seems like it might be the main issue: Couldn't find "/tmp/disks-conf-hda"
<maxbern> wastrel,  mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<snooze> thanks to all that helped me out!
<tzadik> what city
<snooze> night! :)
<tzadik> in germany
<tzadik> ?
<snooze> tzadik: duisburg!
<snooze> (:
<JoeyDay> snooze: You've got that line in your /etc/fstab ?
<Toma-> Ocius, dont worry about that.
<snooze> JoeyDay: i do.
<tzadik> hmmm never heard of that
<snooze> JoeyDay: and it works :)
<Toma-> yet.
<Ocius> i just want it fixed :(
<LinuxJones> kwewu14: can you manually add teh module by typing sudo modprobe nvidia   ?
<wastrel> maxbern:  what command did you use?
<JoeyDay> snooze: Okay, I had ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 for my options. What's the difference between the fmask/dmask stuff and the uid/gid stuff?
<Ocius> Toma- this is its access path : /media/cdrom0
<Toma-> yep.
<tzadik> i have vnc server set up on my ubuntu box
<tzadik> and it is running
<andre> if the synaptics is downloading some packages.. and i interrupt it... that half-packages will stay on cache ??
<oklinux> can I install kde and xfce in ubuntu ?
<wastrel> i should setup vnc
<maxbern> wastrel,  im just pasting in the terminal mount /dev/fd0
<snooze> JoeyDay: the first is about the rights itself, the second about the owner.
<kwewu14> anyone know how to fix a failed to load nvidia kernel module when i startx?
<snooze> JoeyDay: *guess*
<Spudchat> hey guys, whats the link on upgrading warty to breezy?
<tzadik> but my vnc viewer on my windows laptop
<tzadik> can't connect
<tzadik> i don't know what is wrong
<snooze> JoeyDay: with my one, you can map the owner of it :)
<wastrel> maxbern:  try  sudo mount /dev/fd0
<Ocius> it reads what i have in there
<tzadik> mabye the router?
<Ocius> i just cant get to it
<snooze> JoeyDay: just take your user id
<tzadik> needs some kind of setup?
<snooze> damn i'm SLEEPY
<wastrel> maxbern:  you have a disk in the drive?
<snooze> :)
<Toma-> Ocius, run this "lshal | grep storage.cdrom.dvd"
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: what vnc server?  using gnome?
<Toma-> ubotu, tell Spudchat about breezy
<JoeyDay> snooze: How do I find my own uid?
<Spudchat> thanks
<tzadik> i installed the vncserver package
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: you wanna display the same remotely as locally?
<Toma-> np
<Ocius> Toma- done
<tzadik> yes
<Ocius> hmm
<Toma-> Ocius, anything return?
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: apt-get remove vncserver
<maxbern> nope
<Ocius> there are two falses
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: using gnome?
<tzadik> remove it?
<bur[n] er_> yeah, it's not what you want
<tzadik> i have gnome yes
<Psi-Jack> For some reason, my new Kubuntu installation's startup, does /not/ bring up eth0. How do I fix that?
<tzadik> ok
<Ocius> Toma-   storage.cdrom.dvdram = false  (bool)
<Ocius>   storage.cdrom.dvdrw = false  (bool)
<tzadik> i will remove
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: system->preferences->remote desktop
<tzadik> first how do i stop the vncserver
<Toma-> Ocius, thats ok. as long as storage.cdrom.dvd = true is returned
<tzadik> before i remove it?
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: gnome uses a thing called "vino" to display the current screen... vncserver is for fake displays
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: sudo invoke.rc-d vncserver stop
<bur[n] er_> ?
<Ocius> it is true
<maxbern> wastrel,
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: sudo invoke.rc-d Xvnc stop
<bur[n] er_> maybe that too, i forget
<mordof> ..... im gonna break something, honestly
<mordof> i am so close right now to going back to windows and dropping this altogether
<tzadik> sudo invoke.rc-d vncserver stop
<bur[n] er_> lol @ mordof
<tzadik> sudo: invoke.rc-d: command not found
<wastrel> maxbern:  try it with a disk in the drive
<mordof> i cant get into X at all, last reboot all i could see was fuzz and blocks, i had to restart my computer by holding the power button
<mordof> and now X has fucked up on me AGAIN! after twice reinstalling the drivers!
<maxbern> thanks it works
<_jason> tzadik: it's invoke-rc.d
<bur[n] er_> mordof: what kind of video card?  did you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the right setup?
<Toma-> mordof, stop doing silly things :D
<wastrel> maxbern:  try it without the sudo, it should work with a disk in the drive
<mordof> bur[n] er_: 6800xt, no i didnt know i had to
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: listen to _jason, my bad ;)
<Ocius> so far i love linux over windows
<Ocius> and im a gamer
<mordof> Toma-: silly things? like what
<Ocius> but the learning curve is rediculous
<Ralith> I have a fresh install, and nothing can play MP3s.
<Toma-> mordof, i dunno.
<bur[n] er_> mordof: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if that fixes things
<_jason> ubotu: tell Ralith about mp3
<Ralith> Everything claims they're not valid files
<wastrel> Ocius:  it takes a while to get comfortable :] 
<Ocius> im way better then i was yesterday
<Ocius> im remembering comands for terminal
<Ralith> _jason: thanks
<Ocius> so its getting less painful
<Fub> is there someway to change the order in which programs start at boot?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Ocius about rute
<tzadik> removed it
<mordof> bur[n] er_: xserver-org is not installed
<_jason> Ocius: if you read that, you will be more than comfortable
<bur[n] er_> mordof: xserver-xorg :P
<wastrel> ubotu: tell me about rute
<mordof> oh
<wastrel> ooh i got reprimanded by ubotu
<Ocius> i just want my dvd drive to work right
<Ocius> after that ill write research papers on this stuff
<holobyted> has anyone here compiled KFTPGrabber?
<wastrel> hmm dvd eh
<wastrel> my drive works but there's no good players
<Toma-> Ocius, have you googled the error? im out of ideas :|
<wastrel> i usuallly reboot for dvd's
<bur[n] er_> wastrel: totem doesn't do it for you?
<Ocius> lol toma
<Ocius> ive looked everywhere
<Ocius> Dvd problems are huge on Ubuntu
<bur[n] er_> wastrel: u have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Ocius> but none of them are like mine
* bur[n] er_ plays dvds just fine
<tzadik> now the vncviewer on the windows laptop should work?
<wastrel> bur[n] er_:  totem doesn't work for hardly anything on my system, i use mplayer mostly
<Ocius> it has to be something with it reading the drive from a certain location or something
<seishi> if the synaptics is downloading some packages.. and i interrupt it... that half-packages will stay on cache ??
<tzadik> without doing anything on the router?
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: did you configure the gnome vnc server?
<Ocius> i was able to trick it into showing me the files for like 2 seconds earlier by making a dubmie folder
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: if they're both behind the router, no other config is necessary in the router
<Ocius> which it then overwrote and gave me an error
<wastrel> bur[n] er_:  but yes, totem kindof works for dvd's but the menus don't work
<Ocius> but i saw the files
<Ocius> so far i know the drive is fine and the dvd is fine
<Ocius> its just ubuntu not liking it
* bur[n] er_ shrugs and can't remember if menus work here
<kwewu14> why would nvidia-glx not work?
<bur[n] er_> Ocius: u have libdvdread ?
<kwewu14> i have an nvidia card.
<Toma-> Ocius, ok, try "mount -t udf /dev/hda /mnt"
<tzadik> wow
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: it workin for ya now?
<Ocius> lol
<Ocius> only root can do that
<tzadik> i am now connected from the laptop!!!
<tzadik> that is so cool
<tzadik> thanks so much for helping!!
<Toma-> Ocius, ok, same thing with sudo infront
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: you're welcome :)
<snooze_> hrmpf
<tzadik> now i can work on my ubuntu box from my sofa
<seishi> tzadik,  if the synaptics is downloading some packages.. and i interrupt it... that half-packages will stay on cache ??
<snooze_> tzadik: :)
<Ocius> Holy crap
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: forward port 5900 in your router to your ubuntu box if you want external vnc to work
<Ocius> it opened the fucking dvd
<tzadik> instead of hanging out in the basemen
<snooze_> i like "Helicopter" by "Bloc Party" somehow.
<Ocius> thast a step forward my friend
<tzadik> basement
<Toma-> Ocius, like, ejected it?
<Ocius> no
<tzadik> cool!
<Ocius> pulled open the files
<Ocius> block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Toma-> mounted it?
<Toma-> hehehe :D
<Ocius> thats what it sent back
* bur[n] er_ prefers putty to vnc ;)
<tzadik> i wonder if it would work from my work
<snooze_> bur[n] er_: not just only you :)
<wastrel> vnc is an interesting idea
<oklinux>  can you have gnome and kde at the same box ?
<wastrel> i have a lot of chores to do on my desktop besides vnc tho
<snooze_> oklinux: i do
<wastrel> oklinux:  yes
<Toma-> ok Ocius.... looks suspiciously like you need a new fstab.
<Ocius> ok
<Goldfisch> vnc and putty are independent tools. I use both to get the desired effect.
<tzadik> can i unplug my monitor?
<Ocius> walk me through it dude
<Psi-Jack> I just got a Kubuntu system installed, /barely/ due to a flakey CD-ROM drive. But some things aren't working. When I boot up, eth0 is not being brought up automatically, however, lo is, and ifup eth0 brings it up. How can I fix this so that it's started at boot-time?
<anto9us> tzadik, better to forward port 22 and route vnc over a secure ssh connection, command is 'ssh -C <ip address> -L 5900:localhost:5900
<snooze_> oklinux: just install ubuntu and do "apt-get install kde"
<Toma-> Ocius, no idea :D ill work it out.
<snooze_> oklinux: should do so far
<Psi-Jack> Mind you, this is a server install, /not/ a desktop install.
<johnnybezak> anyone here have any experince with Gnu Mailman?
<Ocius> i really dont wanna reinstall
<wastrel> Psi-Jack:  put auto eth0  in your /etc/network/interfaces
<snooze_> oklinux: after that, you can easily start kde with "startkde" from .xinitrc
<Ocius> ive done that 3 times in 2 days
<Ocius> getting sick of it :(
<anto9us> tzadik, then you would connect vnc client to localhost
<Toma-> Ocius, pfft reinstall for fstab? no way.
<Ocius> starting to feel like windows with the reinstalling when things go wrong
<snooze_> reinstalling makes you free.
<Ocius> heh
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: Hmm. Why? Neither of my two other computers have that. Why does that ONE need it? :)
<Ocius> when i dont know what im doing
<Ocius> i reinstall
<Ocius> linux nub, windows pro
<Ocius> also
<snooze_> Ocius: tipp: make yourself some nice shell scripts that do all the manual parts after installing a system.
<Ocius> yeah
<Ocius> now i gotta learn how to do shell scripts
<Ocius> hooray :(
<wastrel> Psi-Jack:  your other 2 are magic?  i dunno. that's what works forme :] 
<snooze_> Ocius: #!/bin/bash
<wastrel> s/forme/for me/
<snooze_> Ocius: and after that the commands
<Ocius> someone tell me a quick way to get windows codecs
<holobyted> anyone ever compile KFTPGrabber? I keep getting compile errors
<snooze_> Ocius: just save that shit to a file and chmod +x it
<tzadik> can vnc also send the sound?
<snooze_> Ocius: works :)
<snooze_> (:
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: Well.... I'll /try/ it, but I don't like inconsistancies. heh
<cdehaan> Is there a way to change the ubuntu logo in gnome to blue?
<snooze_> and i HATE those new gtk2 file selection dialogs.
<Ocius> snooze
<Ocius> what is that for?
<snooze_> they suck galaxies through beer bottles.
<mordof> hey look at that my X still doesn't work
<wastrel> snooze_:  omg yes they are the worst!
<snooze_> Ocius: a sha-bang?
<snooze_> Ocius: that #!/bin/bash stuff?
<Ocius>  dont torture me
* mordof curls up into a ball in the corner
<SeyToN> i got a problem with .bin file
<Ocius> Toma is working hard to help here
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: yes, it can send sound
<snooze_> Ocius: it just indicates that the file starting with it is being executed by /bin/bash
<wastrel> snooze_:  they're almost a dealbreaker for me but i just can't get comfortable in kde
<_jason> SeyToN: what's the problem and what is the file
<mordof> bur[n] er_: didnt do any good
* Psi-Jack gets out the windows REGISTRY, and starts taunting Ocius with it.
<Goldfisch> vnc does NOT forward sound.
<snooze_> wastrel: kde is cool.
<SeyToN> can i type the problem here?
<SeyToN> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<SeyToN> root@linux:/home/kevin/programs/java# chmod a+x jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<SeyToN> chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<spazzz> Anyone know how to configure a joystick?
<Ocius> damn windows registry
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: scratch that... rdesktop can do sound, not vnc afaik
<eno> ubotu send me the link about the apt get servers
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eno
<Ocius> and all your spyware signatures
<snooze_> wastrel: it's shit and crap, but it's MUCH better than this new gnome shit.
<_jason> SeyToN: why do you ask and just do it?, in the future please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<snooze_> wastrel: use it.
<bur[n] er_> shitty mordof, using breezy?  did it ever work?
<mordof> bur[n] er_: yeah, it worked before i updated my kernal and then tried to install nvidia drivers.
<spazzz> Or rather does anyone know why even though it works fine in calibration a bunch of buttons won't work in any game?
<mordof> bur[n] er_: i was fine before i tried to install any drivers
<tzadik> yeah... it seems like it's not sending the sound
<Ocius> Toma- any ideas
<snooze_> mordof: same problem here.
<_jason> SeyToN: that usually means the file isn't in that directory.  Can you do 'ls' and check if it is there?
<tzadik> is it ok to unplug the monitor?
<tzadik> or will that mess up my vnc
<tzadik> ?
<snooze_> mordof: may i have your email address regarding this problem?
<anto9us> tzadik, rdesktop can be ssh'd in the same way, I think the port is 3389
<snooze_> mordof: via /msg or so?
<mordof> bur[n] er_: whats the difference between installing them BEFORE a kernel update, and after
<wastrel> snooze_:  nah i'm just holding out the hope that someone will write a drop-in replacement that's not so awful... i'm too used to gnome to switch, i got all what windowmanager shopping out of my system years ago
<snooze_> mordof: i would like to ask you tomorrow when i tried solving that problem.
<tzadik> how do i get ssh running?
<bur[n] er_> mordof: if you update a kernel, you need kernel modules compield against that kernel
<tzadik> rdesktop
<mordof> snooze_: dunno if you got that, im in terminal
<Mogus> Evening all
<Mogus> I have a quick ubuntu question regarding the live CD.
<mordof> bur[n] er_: i compiled them against my current kernel, doesn't work
<wastrel> tzadik:  should be ok to unplug the monitor
<snooze_> mine  Palmstrm reist, mit einem Herrn v. Korf,
<snooze_> in ein sogenanntes Bhmisches Dorf.
<snooze_> Unverstndlich bleibt ihm alles dort,
<snooze_> von dem ersten bis zum letzten Wort.
<snooze_> Auch v. Korf (der nur des Reimes wegen
<snooze_> ihn begleitet) ist um Rat verlegen.
<_jason> tzadik: sudo apt-get install opennssh-server
<spazzz> anyone?
<snooze_> Doch just dieses macht ihn bla vor Glck.
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: apt-get install openssh-server
<eno> can someone please type the thing that makes ubotu send me the link to make a new synaptic list
<snooze_> Tiefentzckt kehrt unser Freund zurck.
<snooze_> Und er schreibt in seine Wochenchronik:
<overflow-1> does 5.10 come with support for reiserfs 4.0?
<anto9us> tzadik, 'sudo apt-get install ssh' will install it as a service
<snooze_> ooooooooooops
<mordof> omg SNOOZE!
<_jason> snooze_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<snooze_> sry
<Razor-X> What could cause this error: http://pastebin.com/555444 .
<overflow-1> cat /proc/filesystems says no
<Ocius> Toma- done left me alone i see :(
<Razor-X> And yes, I have my kernel headers.
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: Well.... It worked..
<nmm> im going to be needing to create an iso cd, whats a name of a program that will create an iso that i can dl?
<snooze_> sorry everyone
<Toma-> Ocius, no, looking for ways to re-gen fstab
<mordof> thats so hard on the amount of space i have to watch for people talking, lol
<Ocius> Toma- phew ok
<Mogus> I'm trying to change permissions on a USB disk that I have, but I don't know the root password.
<_jason> SeyToN: are you following the wiki for installing java?
<tzadik> monitor is unplugged
<mordof> im on like 640x480 in a cli irc... soo bad
<spazzz> .....
<Ocius> snooze
<Mogus> is there a default password for root for thelive cd?
<tzadik> working
<tzadik> !
<ubotu> tzadik: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ocius> be useful and help me find windows codecs
<_jason> Mogus: nope, use sudo
<MacSlow> ehm... is http://www.xfree86.org really offline?!
<mordof> bur[n] er_: if i install the driver before the kernel update, do i have to do anything after the update though?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mogus about sudo
<tzadik> so i can install ssh
<Ralith> _jason: followed that guide and I still get the same errors.
<wastrel> Psi-Jack:  that's the standard way to start an interface on boot AFAIK... if there's another method i'd be interested to hear about it :] 
<Mogus> _jason: thank uyou
<Mogus> er, you
<snooze_> Ocius: :)
<bur[n] er_> mordof: why not go back to the "nv" driver without 3d accel just to have a working X?
<tzadik> then what do i run on the windows laptop?
<Razor-X> Wow, not being in X makes terminal emulators so much more... attractive.
<_jason> Ralith: what errors
<SeyToN> im following the java instructions from the java website : \
<bur[n] er_> or "nvidia" driver, I forget in Nvidia world
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: The way Kubuntu /appears/ to do it, is through using hotplug, but it's not working on that particular system for some reason.
<snooze_> mordof: check your email.
<mordof> bur[n] er_: i JUST bought a 6800xt... its a waste of money if i cant even use it :(
<Ralith> _jason: mp3s are unplayable.
<mordof> snooze_: how do i do tht in cli
<pestilence> does anybody use gtkpod with their ipod?  i added some videos to my ipod using it, and when i synced in windows itunes it deleted the videos.  is this to be expected?
<amphi> Razor-X: you don't have framebuffer console?
<Ralith> _jason: installed all the varieties of gstreamer I could find.
<snooze_> mordof: cli?
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: But then again, Kubuntu and Ubuntu use the exact same installer, so they're pretty much identical in most regards.
<_jason> Ralith: gstreamer0.8-mad installed without errors?
<eno> ubotu tell me about sources.list
<Ralith> _jason: including gstreamer0.9-mad
<bur[n] er_> mordof: i'm sure it'll work, i just don't have any experience with nvidia :\ sorry
<Ralith> _jason: yep
<mordof> snooze_: no X access
<wastrel> Psi-Jack:  yeah i'm not too familiar with kde...
<snooze_> mordof: no clue :)
<mordof> gah! now i cant even access my email!
<amphi> mordof: what do you normally use for mail?
<nmm> burning iso image, good program? anyone know?
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: That system doesn't even have KDE. :)
<mordof> amphi: gmail
<Razor-X> amphi: Nope. Even still, this doesen't seem to work with my Meta key.
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: how are you trying to play the mp3s?
<_jason> Ralith: gst-register-0.8
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: Nor X. It's a bare minimum server install.
<Dr_Willis> nmm,  under linux - k3b, under windows = "burn at once" :P
<Mogus> Jason: you the man. THanks. :)
<anto9us> tzadik, putty is a good ssh client for windows it does port forwarding too
<nmm> ok
<amphi> mordof: links _might_ be able to access it
<Ralith> _jason: trying it
<_jason> Ralith: sorry, enter 'gst-register-0.8' in a terminal, accessories > terminal
<wastrel> putty is my favorite windows app
<mordof> amphi: it has SSL and all that that MUST be configured to get at it
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: and winscp is a nice ssh file transfer app :)
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: totem, rhytmbox.
<wastrel> that and world of warcraft :] 
<spazzz> Does anyone have any idea why the Directional pad buttons on my controller work when i'm calibrating the joystick but won't work when I try to use it in any kind of game or emulator?
<mordof> amphi: besides, my gmail account is set to have pop access off
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: do that gst-register thing ;)
<Ralith> heh
<Ralith> ok
<amphi> mordof: gmail needs javascript support, unless they did the non-javascript interface they talked about long agp
<tzadik> pretty cool that i am running vnc viewer full screen on my windows laptop
<amphi> *ago
<mordof> amphi: they made a non-js
<tzadik> it looks exactly like a local ubuntu
<amphi> mordof: cool
<mordof> amphi: all i need is a browser for cli
<tzadik> no delay or anything
<Razor-X> mordof: w3m
<tzadik> over wireless
<mordof> Razor-X: thanks
<Ralith> _jason: didn't work
* bur[n] er_ has wicked vnc delay and rarely uses it
<Razor-X> So, uh, can anyone help me with my X troubles?
<tzadik> all that is missing is sound
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: no luck
<_jason> Ralith: close the apps and open them again
<mordof> Razor-X: k i typed that in and i have no idea how to use it
<Dr_Willis> gee i use vnc all the time with no hassles.
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: breezy?
<tzadik> so what is better than vnc?
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: nothing
<Dr_Willis> i dont use that "share desktop' - i run seperate vnc 'desktops'
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: maybe NX
<wastrel> mmm w3m is cute
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: no, the latest that I can never remember the name of
<Goldfisch> tzadik: Having the console right in front of you? Heheh :)
<spazzz> Alright I guess i'll just have to try the forums
<tzadik> but there is no way to get sound
<Toma-> Ocius, ok, i gotta go. work time :( but look for help with your fstab. it seems to be the key.... good luck
<pestilence> so nobody here uses itunes and gtkpod with their ipod?
<tzadik> right?
<Ralith> _jason: I tried that, of course :P
<mordof> .....
<Razor-X> mordof: `U' (remember, case sensitive) to go to a URL, C-n to go down a line, `w' to go to the next word, yeah.
<mordof> my computer is as good as dead
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: dapper... you need gstreamer0.10-mad then :)
<_jason> Ralith: they should work :/
<_jason> oh
<Razor-X> mordof: I use the CLI even with X :D.
<Razor-X> mordof: By the way, hit `H' for help.
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: in dapper, rhythmbox and totem use the new gstreamer
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: :P
<Goldfisch> Shared desktops (vino) is nice, because then I run evolution on the my desktop, and can later see it remotely, without stopping it on one desktop and restarting on another.
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: alright
<graft> erm... so I've got this xserver error, where it dies with: Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0)
<amphi> mordof: then apt-get install w3m and use that to read your gmail mail
<Razor-X> Stupid glx >_<
<graft> anyone seen any such?
<Razor-X> .
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: no such package
<Ralith> er, wait
<Ralith> typo
<Ralith> heh
<Ralith> still no such package.
<pestilence> graft, what if you comment that module out of your xorg.conf
<mordof> amphi: i already have it, but it wont load gmail
<Dr_Willis> graft,  i saw that  - when using a 'mepis xorg.conf' file today. instead of the ubuntu one.
<graft> well what's the offending line?
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: try this... sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10*
<amphi> mordof: does here, I just tried
<Dr_Willis> graft,  but i dont think thats a 'failing' kind of error.. sure theres not some other error/message?
<mordof> amphi: what did you type to get to it?
<graft> bitmap is a required module
<graft> X won't start without it
<amphi> mordof: w3m gmail.com
<Dr_Willis> graft,  i never found what line/module was wanting it.
<mordof> amphi: k
<kryptoz> gud morning !
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: whee, that's a lot of packages. Installing.
<Nightshade> is it common for the hard drive light to stay on solid from the point where the system boots into X?
<tzadik> how do i troubleshoot a video problem
<amphi> mordof: I had to follow one redirect manually, as I have w3m set not to follow them automatically, which is not the default IIRC
<mordof> amphi: i do that and nothing shows up, i get a blank screen
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: you could always try to use beep-media-player or totem-xine if this doesn't work
<misfit_toy> Nightshade: shouldn't be
<tzadik> i am trying to watch a video on mlb.com
<xX_Digz_Xx> Hello is there a way to get the side buttons on a mouse working on ubuntu 5.10?
<tzadik> and it crashes firefox
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: yeah, and vlc and mplayer seem to work now that I've tried them. However, I'd like to fix this anyway.
* bur[n] er_ had working mp3 playing in breezy before upgrading so I'm not sure of the exact dapper process
<_jason> ubotu: tell xX_Digz_Xx about mouse
<anto9us> tzadik, freenx is like vnc, it supports sound
<tzadik> cool
<bur[n] er_> talisein: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer ?
<tzadik> freenx has a windows viewer?
<misfit_toy> freenx is da schnizitz! very cool
<Nightshade> misfit_toy, i have a 250gb sata drive, and from the time X loads till now, the hard drive light has been on.
<mordof> ok! big question... i installed ubuntu everything on my 250gb hd, but i installed /home dirs on my 80gb hd, if i reinstall ubuntu can i do it with it using my current /hom directory?
<misfit_toy> tzadik: yes it will do windows
<Nightshade> and for some reason it seems that system performance is degraded because of it
<bur[n] er_> mordof: yes
<misfit_toy> Nightshade: doesn't sound right to me at all, but I don't have any SATA drives here, have you looked at ubuntuforums.org?
<tzadik> misfit: and i don't have to install or change anything on the ubuntu side?
<amphi> mordof: also works in lynx
<tzadik> to frun freenx?
<tzadik> to run
<anto9us> mordof, just tell the partitioner to use that partition as /home but don't format it
<misfit_toy> tzadik: you need the freenx client is all
<mordof> anto9us: k
<Nightshade> misfit_toy, i have, but it looks like i might have to post something finally.  :)
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: there's a bit to do to set up freenx server
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: stilldoesn't work
<mordof> bur[n] er_: im gonna reinstall but this time im gonna install the nvidia drivers before i update my kernel... see if that works
<johnnybezak> anybody know how to restrict who can send mail to a Gnu Mailman list?
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: libmad0 ?
<misfit_toy> Nightshade: grrr
<mordof> anyone know of a terminal audio player?
<bur[n] er_> mordof: i'd go the other way around
* misfit_toy heads off to bed
<mordof> cli audio
<mordof> bur[n] er_: what do you mean?
<amphi> mordof: mpg123, ogg123
<tzadik> is there a good website for freenx?
<wastrel> mordof:  there's a ton...  i don't know them offhand
<tzadik> on the ubuntu site maybe?
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: google.com/
<anto9us> mordof, alsaplayer
<wastrel> mordof:  mpg123 mpg321
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: trying
<tzadik> ok
<amphi> mordof: mplayer will also play audio files
<mordof> any that ubuntu comes with? :P
<Nightshade> misfit_toy, unless i can fake debian into booting a kernel from ubuntu so it has sata drivers
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: already installed
<amphi> mordof: you can apt-get whatever you want from console
<tzadik> how do i go about troubleshooting a video problem?
<tzadik> some videos work
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: u can apt-get install totem-xine and that may work for totem at least, though I'm not sure about rb... rb uses gstreamer
<mordof> bur[n] er_: what did you mean by i should do it the other way around?
<tzadik> but there are some on mlb.com
<Nightshade> misfit_toy, seems like ubuntu is the only distro i've seen so far that supports my sata chipset from the installer
<tzadik> that crash firefox
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: I installed totem-xine a while back, totem still won't play it
<Razor-X> Hmmm, so can someone help me get GLX working?
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: here's the exact error
<Dr_Willis> tzadik,  codec issues sounds like.. could download them - then try to play them seperatly from firefix
<Rakko> Using a liveCD/DVD, can I remove the disc at some point and keep using the system?
<tzadik> i can't download them
<SeyToN> how do i test java its working fine?
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: paste page if it's large ;)
<tzadik> i can't even figure out what the file is
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is no thandled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies.
<vladuz976> can someone tell me the diff between automatix and easyubuntu?
<amphi> Rakko: if it's one of the ones that copies itself entirely to ram
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: not handled*
<Rakko> amphi: what are those ones called?
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  it will proberly be said to not use either one. :P
<tzadik> there is just a link that uses javascript to play it
<ownerx> easyubuntu is better
<anto9us> !tell tzadik about restrictedformats
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: i honestly don't know :\
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis: how come?
<Ralith> :/
<mordof> bur[n] er_: hello?
<Rakko> eh, actually, I don't think I'd have the RAM for that
<Ralith> _jason: you?
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis: on the forum they praise it
<mordof> bur[n] er_: need to know before i reinstall..
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  they can do a lot of things - and can break things
<amphi> Rakko: ISTR that knoppix could do it; the sysresccd.org iso can, which is more of a recovery and tools iso
<tzadik> i think i installed all the restricted formats
<Rakko> ok. I will check that out
<tzadik> i found an ubunto page that gave instructions
<tzadik> maybe i missed something
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  its 'best' to learn what they are doing and do the steps yourself. noting they do is that fancy.
<graft> anyone fiddle with NVIDIA drivers for xorg 7.0.0?
<ownerx> the creator of automatix is a script kiddy
<anto9us> tzadik, some sites just don't work, they wish to narrow down their market to windows only customers for some reason
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: u have universe & multiverse repos?
<mordof> bur[n] er_: what did you mean when you said i should try them in another order?
<Dr_Willis> and ownerx  is being 'nice' :P
<ownerx> lol
<bur[n] er_> mordof: kernel, then video driver
<mordof> bur[n] er_: thats what i did this time, and it didnt work
<nicholasw> Can someone help me setting up WPA?
<tzadik> sigh....
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: to the extent of my knowledge, yes
<snooze_> here's a little sooong i wrooote, you might want to sing it nooote for noooote, don't worryyyy, beeeeeeeeee happy *jump*
<bur[n] er_> mordof: i wouldn't give up on it
<tzadik> i need my mlb.com
<Ralith> _jason: you there?
<snooze_> tzadik: man whois :)
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: open your /etc/apt/sources.list and find out :)
<nicholasw> I'm looking at the wiki and am confused
<mordof> snooze_: before i format im gonna go check my email on the lappy
<snooze_> mordof: lol
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<wastrel> the totem plugin for mozilla/firefox sucks.  mplayer works much much better
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: I added 'multiverse' to the end of several of the lines tehre
<wastrel> (in breezy at least)
<snooze_> mordof: i just told you MY addr.
<bur[n] er_> speaking of totem plugin... anyone try the dapper one yet?
<wastrel> also the mplayer plugin doesn't crash the browser when you use the back button
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: yep
<snooze_> mordof: i will discover my problem with the nvidia driver tomorrow
<anto9us> tzadik, it works for me
<snooze_> mordof: in particular
<mordof> snooze_: oh ok
<snooze_> mordof: not now
<snooze_> mordof: too drunk now
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: close and re-open rhythmbox?
<mordof> snooze_: lmao
<snooze_> :)
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: did that ages ago, and I've been testing with totem anyway.
<anto9us> tzadik, you need to install flash
<ownerx> totem is good if you install totem-xine
<wastrel> i don't know why people like totem :]   mplayer seems so much better
<bur[n] er_> Ralith: try the totem-xine thing ;)
<bur[n] er_> totem is a prettier interface imo
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: wow, it spontaneously started working
<bur[n] er_> lol
<mordof> bur[n] er_: while im at it.. is there a different distro you recommend?
<Protocol1> cool I got gmail to work off my thunderbird
<Ralith> bur[n] er_: it must've needed to propogate or something
<bur[n] er_> mordof: ubuntu or kubuntu :)
<wastrel> i don't use gmplayer... prefer keyboard commands anyway
<tzadik> the first page is ok
<tzadik> i think that is flash
<snooze_> apropos gmail
<mordof> bur[n] er_: well im already on ubuntu so ill just stick with that
<snooze_> can i let gmail fetch some pop3 accounts?
<tzadik> hold on i will get the page
<anto9us> tzadik, what doesn't work?
<tzadik> that doesn't work
<graft> damnit
<H> hi everyone
<snooze_> i just have some pop3 accounts that don't support forwarding that stuff to another account
<Protocol1> snooze_ , yup
* anto9us wonders if baseball is as boring as cricket
<graft> does anyone know if you can use nvidia drivers with xorg 7.0.0?
<snooze_> and i would like to fetch them via gmail
<Protocol1> i just set mine up a few minutes ago
<snooze_> Protocol1: ?
<snooze_> Protocol1: why am i too stupid too find it in preferences?
<vwguy337> anyone using breezy on a mac?
<Protocol1> snooze_, did you need help
<snooze_> mordof: i can't answer you via query cause i did not register yet. :(
<mordof> bur[n] er_: ok... off to format, for the third time this week :S
<snooze_> Protocol1: maybe? :)
<mordof> snooze_: oh ok
<mordof> bur[n] er_: ubuntu is seeming less reliable than windows at this point
<nicholasw> Does anyone know hoto setup WPA?
<ownerx> mordof blasphemy
<tzadik> ok... go to mlb.com, then look for the Video section, and click on the first link, labeled "350K"
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis: the codecs easyubuntu installs. where else can i get those from?
<wastrel> what's wpa?
<Protocol1> snooze_: check this out   http://kb.mozillazine.org/Using_Gmail_with_Thunderbird_and_Mozilla_Suite
<mordof> ownerx: then how come i cant get into X and i have to format? i just installed ubuntu this afternoon
<tzadik> that crashes firefox
<snooze_> Protocol1: if i can bother you via icq,mail,aim let me know, would be fantastic, but i just want to go to sleep, have to go to the hospital tomorrow and the will put a needle in my veighn to let half a liter flow inside me :)
<snooze_> ah
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  could check the Mplayer homepage - they have several collections
<ownerx> mordof you shouldnt have to format
<snooze_> a LINK!
<snooze_> see!
<snooze_> Protocol1: thanks a lot! :)
<mordof> ownerx: then help me fix it :P i cant
<ownerx> did you try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snooze_> Protocol1: but uhm
<Protocol1> bookmark it
<mordof> ownerx: yes, didnt work
<snooze_> Protocol1: i want to continue using the web interface only
<mordof> ownerx: ive also tried reinstalling my drivers
<bur[n] er_> mordof: it's just an nvidia driver issue, i'm sure it can be fixed, try the forums or wiki?
<Protocol1> ok...fine
<ownerx> try selecting vesa
<snooze_> Protocol1: i do NOT want to use thunderbird.
<Protocol1> whatever works for you
<wastrel> i really like thunderbird
<snooze_> Protocol1: just the webinterface and gmail should just fetch some pop3 accounts.
<mordof> bur[n] er_: i cant get on the forums or wiki.. besides using the computer on the other side of the house, but people want to go to bed
<snooze_> Protocol1: is it discovered there, too?
<mordof> ownerx: how do i do that
<snooze_> wastrel: i want it the webmail way cause i'm constantly somewhere else.
<Protocol1> yeah in the preferences
<wastrel> balsa and sylpheed are other options... haven't used them in a while tho
<snooze_> Protocol1: oh!
<snooze_> Protocol1: thanks a lot! :)
<ownerx> mordof when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg select vesa as the driver
<Protocol1> ok
<Protocol1> ttyl
<wastrel> snooze_:  oic.  try mail2web.com
<ownerx> it should work 90% of the time
<snooze_> wastrel: perfect, thanks a lot, too!
<mordof> ownerx: i have nv drivers and vid card....
<mordof> ill try it though i guess
<wastrel> np
<anto9us> tzadik, try setting it to use realplayer if you've installed it
<tzadik> i can't even click "preferences"
<tzadik> to change my player
<amonkey> what's a good way to find video dimensions on the command line? file only works on some types
<tzadik> that will crash it
<tzadik> s
<anto9us> tzadik, I'd look into it but it's asking for my money and I'm not a baseball fan
<nicholasw> Guys help!
* snooze_ throws a red white survival ring around nicholasw's head
<SCI4All> I just shot myself in the foot, and deleted my site-packages directory. I tried reinstalling python but that didn't help. Any ideas?
<mordof> ownerx: there, dpkg-reconfigure has been run, now should i try to start x?
* vwguy337 throws up the MAC flag...anyone using it?
<ulrik> MAC?
<vwguy337> ulrik: mac hardware
<anto9us> SCI4All, site-packages are where all the python extras are stored, try re-installing the other packages with python in the name
<ulrik> well it's spelt as Mac or mac, not MAC
<mebaran151> my forcedeth client refuses to dhcp
<ulrik> but anyway, this is ubuntu on an ibook
<mebaran151> what can I do
<mebaran151> this is in the bios
<ulrik> and I have another old mac with dapper
<mebaran151> I think I have an nforce4 chipset
<vwguy337> ulrik: ok...do you know if breezy will work on the new MacBook with the Intel chipsets?
<kryptoz> hey guys ...
<tzadik> if anyone wants to help with the mlb problem, give me a private chat
<bcherian> Hey guys I'm trying to build a specific application from source, it's called brl-cad. But I get a weird error on make.
<tzadik> i will give the password
<SCI4All> anto9us, it's a new install so not much was there. I tried to reinstall python-apt with apt-get --reinstall install python-apt.  Nothing
<ulrik> vwguy337: no linux will work on them so far, they use EFI, not Open Firmware or BIOS
<Dr_Willis> tzadik,  try them under the Opera browser?
<tzadik> good point
<Mordof> ok... im in X until next restart then it wont work again
<vwguy337> ulrik: damn...guess i'm not buying a macbook then
<ulrik> vwguy337: in short, the firmware is a new kind that neither linux nor windows is adapted to yet
<ulrik> vwguy337: Red Hat is working on it though
<ownerx> mordof did startx work
<anto9us> SCI4All, use synaptic and get it to list broken packages, that may help
<vwguy337> ulrik: i've not been able to get a redhat disty to work on anything so far...LOL
<Mordof> ownerx, yeah.. but its glitchy, and next time i restart it wont work again
<ulrik> hehe
<ownerx> it should do mordof
<Mordof> ownerx, but i cant restart my computer!
<bur[n] er_> tzadik: mozilla-mplayer was of no use?
<La_PaRCa> Is it normal that two different hard disks in the same IDE cable show in fdisk both as hddX
<ownerx> because the changes are made to the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vwguy337> ulrik: now...if i could only get my damn wireless working on this laptop, i could blow away winblows...lol
* vwguy337 curses the acx111 chipset
<anto9us> tzadik, you way forward is with realplayer
<wastrel> Mordof:  i'm thinking you need to get some video driver modules starting on boot maybe?
<ownerx> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Mordof> wastrel, NO! thats the problem!!!
<ulrik> vwguy337: yep, that's the case for many of us. I still don't have wireless working on mine.. though I need to try even harder
<tzadik> so install realplayer?
<wastrel> Mordof:  ?
<SCI4All> It's a server only install, plus I don't think apt thinks any thing is broken. Maybe I'll install on my laptop and copy it over.
<bcherian> any help guys on my problem regarding building brl-cad from source
<mebaran151> any ideas why my nforce controller can't dhcp
<Mordof> wastrel, installing drivers is why im having these problems
<vwguy337> ulrik: it's a matter of time for me...i have the files downloaded from the acx111.sf.net page...just don't have time to hack them into the system...lol
<mebaran151> I get a mac address and everything
<wastrel> my wireless is working.
<mebaran151> it dhcp'ed fine when it ran windows
<mebaran151> nforce4 chipset
<wastrel> mac address is hard-coded into the NIC i believe
<anto9us> tzadik, yes, realplayer 10 and set mlb to use it
<SCI4All> thanks for the ideas, bye
<anto9us> tzadik, works for me on bbc's website
<vwguy337> ulrik: thanks for the info!  =] 
<LaptopZZ> how do you change the gnome icon sizes?
<ulrik> vwguy337: no problem
<ulrik> LaptopZZ: you can zoom in with ctrl+ and ctrl -
<ownerx> wastel, mac address can be changed
<ownerx> easily in windows at least
<ulrik> LaptopZZ: and you can 'stretch icon' via some menu command
<LaptopZZ> ulrik: I mean on the desktop
<LaptopZZ> ulrik: my font size is sane
<LaptopZZ> ulrik: but the icons are always huge
<wastrel> ownerx:  yes but there is a mac address associated with the hardware
<ulrik> LaptopZZ: Stretch the icons is what you have to do
<mebaran151> wastrel, you can tell it to fudge the mac address tough
<ulrik> LaptopZZ: I don't know if you can change the default size
<wastrel> i know :] 
<LaptopZZ> man
<LaptopZZ> that's nuts
<LaptopZZ> I don't want to resize them all
<ulrik> yep
<Mordof> ok, i went through that driverhowto thing, im gonna test it now
<ulrik> LaptopZZ: I want mine bigger
<LaptopZZ> I just want it smaller by default, thanks tho
<ulrik> :-)
<LaptopZZ> my screen is 1280x768 10.6"
<LaptopZZ> I don't need icons the size of my thumb
<Eleaf> does anybody want to help me get video out working on my iBook?
<Eleaf> I have a huge presentation tomorrow
<Eleaf> I need to present it on a projector
<Eleaf> This is worth 50% of my final term grade.
<Eleaf> mmm
<anto9us> LaptopZZ, are you talking about the desktop or in folders?
<ulrik> Eleaf: it could be hard. I have an ibook, but I've never tried, so I'm not much help :(
<wastrel> Eleaf:  what videocard?
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: desktop
<Eleaf> hmm
<tzadik> what's the best way to install realplayer
<Eleaf> wastrel, the default ati one...
<Eleaf> ulrik, mmmm
<tzadik> add applications doesn't work
* vwguy337 goes afk
<ulrik> Eleaf: it could be the ati radeon Mobility M9/9200 something
<tzadik> for that
<Protocol1> tzadik: from the website
<ulrik> or r250 or whatever
<wastrel> eleaf i'd imagine hat changes depending on what ibook you have :] 
<tzadik> it says it can't find
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: the folder view is bearable, though I still miss windows style list view
<tzadik> which website
<ulrik> lots of different names
<tzadik> real.com?
<Eleaf> ulrik, it's older than that
<ulrik> aha
<wastrel> Eleaf:  try lspci | grep ATI
<ulrik> okay
<Eleaf> wastrel, the origional iBook g3
<Protocol1> follow the instructions and then get the dependancies
<anto9us> LaptopZZ, I'm looking into desktop icons, you have a list view in folders
<Eleaf> wastrel, the first white one they ever made
<ulrik> hot damn, an old ibook
<wastrel> not super familiar with apple hardware ;] 
<Eleaf> wastrel, it is a rage mobility m3
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: I would like multiple columns, not just one
<Eleaf> This is huge, if I can't get this to present, I'm screwed.
<Protocol1> i really thought about getting an ibook...but a compaq looked more promising
<ownerx> doesnt the 'ati' driver work for rage mobility
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: my movies folder has 600 movies, it takes a long time to view with one column
<Mordof> YES!!! IT WORKS!
<wastrel> Eleaf:  you're on breezy/xorg ?
<anto9us> LaptopZZ, try zooming out
<LaptopZZ> that dodesn't work
<Eleaf> wastrel, yes
<ulrik> Eleaf: Hate to say it, but to make oneself depend on that you get this to work the night before is quite bad planning
<sizzam> when i open animated gifs in 'Eye of Gnome' or 'gqview', the animation doesn't play.  am i missing a library or something that could fix this?
<anto9us> LaptopZZ, in icon view
<LaptopZZ> but my bigger issue is the desktop
<Eleaf> ulrik, I've been trying to get it to work for months actually.
<nicholasw> Can someone help me with WPA on a linksys WMP54g
<anto9us> LaptopZZ, looking into that
<Mordof> ownerx, i did that binaryinstall thing for nvidia... i forgot to do that this time, last time i did that as well but had forgotten, now it works perfectly :D
<ulrik> Eleaf: but look on the forums... it should be able to get it to work so that _only_ the external monitor works and not the internal one
<ownerx> good to hear mordof
<ulrik> Eleaf: try that if everything else fails
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: the icon view zoom out works somewhat, but it still gives a huge icon separation
<tzadik> ok, i will try that.... thanks all
<bcherian> Can someone please help me with building brl-cad from source?
<Eleaf> ulrik, I looked there.  It's only for the newer iBooks.  All the posts are years old too.
<Eleaf> lol
<tzadik> everyone go to sleep
<tzadik> lol
<Mordof> ownerx, and i can actually reboot my computer from the logout menu option again! before it was disabled.... all is well
<Eleaf> ulrik, I would be soo happy if only the external one worked...
<Eleaf> that would be great..
<Mordof> ownerx, you're my new hero!
* tonyyarusso laughs as now commanded twice
<ownerx> lol
<ulrik> Eleaf: then try (something I read about, never tried).. start it plugged-in and close the lid soon after
<ulrik> Eleaf: that could enable just the external monitor
<ulrik> Eleaf: but it could also just not work
<Mordof> ownerx, how do i check to see if my drivers are the right ones i wanted installed?
<Eleaf> ulrik, hmm...  that enables sleep, which makes the computer unusable
* ulrik has to go shower and travel to germany
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> aw
<ulrik> Eleaf: sure? Not with external things
<spazzz> *Grumbles* Why can't people use standard stupid archives.  Does anyone know how I can open a .bin file in Linux?  Stupid thing is a stuffit archive
<Eleaf> ulrik, I don't think it detects the external monitor
<tonyyarusso> ulrik: Starting from where?  Long trip or no?
<ulrik> k. It's just some solution I read about
<ownerx> try glxinfo mordof
<ulrik> tonyyarusso: from Skne, southern tip of sweden. So it's about 4 hours on a slow boat
<tonyyarusso> ulrik: Ah, 'k.
<ulrik> tonyyarusso: I'd say 200-400 ksm
<ulrik> *kms
<Eleaf> mmmmmmmmm
<spazzz> I'm starting to think i'm on an ignore list *heh*
<anto9us> LaptopZZ, "Applications | System Tools | Configuration Editor, Apps | Nautilus | Icon View" has a few settings to tweak
<Mordof> ownerx, lol, glxinfo fails HORRIBLY, cant find anything
<ulrik> tonyyarusso: it's for buying cheap beer & booze XD
* tonyyarusso whips brain into calculating mode to make that a number he has a concept of...
<nicholasw> so am i, spazzz
<ownerx> mordof it should work if you are in X......
<Mordof> ownerx, nope, i am in X but it fails miserably, i must still have errors with somthing
<spazzz> nicholasw: JOY someone can see me *heh*
<ownerx> see if glxgears -printfps
<ownerx> works
<Mordof> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Mordof> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ownerx> yes
<ownerx> no 3d
<Mordof> :|
<Mordof> but i want 3d
<intelikey> i would like someont that knows a little about apt to look at "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8688 "   and tell me why apt always seems to do that on a clean install ?
<intelikey> someone   even
<ownerx> which is strange because glxgears works in the vesa drivers
<nicholasw> Lets just CTCP them all until they yell at us.
<Mordof> ownerx, i think i should just format anyway...
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: I'll look into that thanks
<ownerx> mordof, its up to you, but i think its extreme
<spazzz> nicholasw: I've been trying to fix a bunch of problums tonight and either no one knows how to help me or they just are ignoring me.  Drives me nuts *heh*
<Mordof> ownerx, i want my stuff to work...
<amphi> heh, the gentoo guy has quit ms: http://news.com.com/Gentoo+Linux+founder+quits+Microsoft/2100-7344_3-6039101.html
<Eleaf> lol
<Mordof> ownerx, none of the screensavers will work anymore
<Mordof> im suprised X is running
<wastrel> hi
<ownerx> yes
<ownerx> something is wrong in xorg.conf
<vwguy337> ulrik: quick question...you mentioned redhat on the new macbook...is that actually redhat or fedora?
<nicholasw> spazzz: exactly, I'm just trying to get  WPA to work. I've had really good luck with ubuntu until rightn now
<Mordof> ownerx, yeah.. but i dont know what to do to fix it
<ownerx> mordof can you post your xorf.conf to pastebin
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8688
<ulrik> vwguy337: I have no Idea... it should go into both.. and then into every distro around
<Mordof> ownerx, where is it?
<ownerx> xorg.conf
<ownerx> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ownerx> its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mordof> ownerx, not pastebin, my xorg.conf
<Mordof> k
<ulrik> vwguy337: I have no Idea... it should go into both.. and then into every distro around
<spazzz> nicholasw: WPA?
<ulrik> [sorry] 
<nicholasw> Yeah, it's for securing wireless networks
<vwguy337> ulrik: k...thanks...i'm still seeing PPC only on the fedora site...  =[
<amphi> nicholasw: you need wpa_supplicant for a start, I believe
<Psi-Jack> using find . -group mysql... How would I get it to chgrp all matched files to a different GID?
<nicholasw> Yeah i got that far, amphi, i read the wiki but it's not helping
<Mordof> ownerx, http://pastebin.com/555485
<ulrik> vwguy337: absolutely, it will take quite long time... my guess is a year... I mean there aren't many of these machines to work on yet
<intelikey> see my nice pretty error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8689  ????
<wastrel> nicholasw:  is that that cisco thing?
<vwguy337> ulrik: tja...verdammt...lol
<nicholasw> uhhh, i don't know
<elkbuntu> amphi re: gentoo dude, somehow i doubt he emerged clean ;)
<nicholasw> It's like WEP except more secure, i've heard
<nicholasw> but i Don't have a choice whether to use it not, i'm forced to
<ownerx> mordof uncomment 2 lines
<ownerx> #Load "dri"
<ownerx> #Load GLcore
<ownerx> and save
<Mordof> ownerx, they arent commented...
<Tuxiscool> Yay! Fresh install of dapper seems to boot properly.
<mebaran151> my nforce card won't dhcp
<ownerx> oops
<ownerx> i mean comment them
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I saw it, but have no idea what it means!
<mebaran151> I don't think it is routing the packets properly
<Mordof> ok
<mebaran151> or assigning eth0 correctly
<Mordof> ownerx, now restart x?
<ownerx> yes
<slavik-lt> anyone having trouble downloading wine from the wine repo?
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to detach a GUI program (ie Gaim) so that it can stay running while I log out of Gnome and switch into another window manager?
<slavik-lt> I get a "remote end closed connection" error
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: I Found it
<LaptopZZ> anto9us: nautilus --> pref change 'default icon zoom'
<slavik-lt> tonyyarusso: no
<tonyyarusso> slavik-lt: Nuts.
<intelikey> well tonyyarusso i thank you for looking and responding..... that is the first respondance ive gotten for the last fourteen questions i've asked in here.
<frogzoo> tonyyarusso: mebbe run irssi on a vty ?
<intelikey> not counding repetes
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Must be some toughies I guess.
<intelikey> counting
<SeyToN> dammit!!!
<intelikey> yeah i guess.
<tonyyarusso> frogzoo: I have irssi on a vty...
<SeyToN> how do i check the java version i got install?
<_jason> SeyToN: java -version
<demetri> java -version
<_jason> SeyToN: if you have more than one, you can set it with 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<Mordof> ownerx, ok, im back
<ownerx> yess
<Mordof> i totally restarted my computer
<mebaran151> the installer won't work with my forcedeth built ehternet card
<ownerx> did you uncomment those lines
<Mordof> no
<amphi> tonyyarusso: run irssi in screen
<Mordof> not yet
<vijay> hi everybody, i am unable to login into ubuntu  the error is about .ICEauthority
<_jason> ubotu: tell vijay about xhangs
<Mordof> ownerx, should i?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I am running irssi in screen.  I was wondering about GUI apps.
<ownerx> yes
<spazzz> Ok let me try this then
<ownerx> #Load "dri"
<ownerx> #Load GLcore
<spazzz> Does anyone know how to convert .ico files to .png files?
<ownerx> oops
<ownerx> wait mordof
<ownerx> leave them commented
<amphi> tonyyarusso: oh, sorry - not really, unless you tried xmove, ran a second X server while you restarted the first perhaps
<Dr_Willis> spazzz,  thers some 'icon tools' package.. or use gimp. or 'imagemagic'
<vwguy337> ownerx: too late
<wastrel> Eleaf:  you still there?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: OTOH, merely switch wms shouldn't kill running X progs
<frogzoo> spazzz: gimp I'm guessing
<Mordof> pfft, im still getting glitches
<amphi> spazzz: perhaps imagemagick (convert)
<Mordof> i think im just going to format... honestly, i want everything to work
<vwguy337> Mordof: that's a bit extreme, methinks...
<Mordof> im not going to just let it go that i spent $210 on a video card, and now even my screensavers dont work
<ownerx> mordof you should leave the lines Load GLcore and Load "dri" commented
<spazzz> alright thanks
<vijay> can anyone helpme out, iam unable to login,  it is displaying an error about .ICEautority
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Mordof> ownerx, it makes no difference
<ownerx> ok
<ownerx> thats what the ati guide says
<Mordof> ownerx, everything runs the same with them commented or not
<frogzoo> !rss-glx
<ubotu> somebody said rss-glx was a package containing some fairly bling screensavers. Install the package, then run /usr/bin/rss-glx_install.pl
<Psi-Jack> Well, that's annoying as heck. Why doesn't the mysql-server ask for what to set the root password to for it?
<amphi> spazzz: if you have many files to convert, imagemagick is your friend; you can do 'em all in one command line
<Mordof> ownerx, im running an nvidia card....
<bimberi> vijay: did you get a /msg from ubotu?
<ownerx> i mean nvidia guide
<ownerx> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=latest+nvidia+drivers
<Eleaf> wastrel, yea
<Eleaf> wastrel, trying to get this to work... ; /
<vijay> bimberi:no
<bimberi> vijay: ok, it was this ...
<bimberi> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<wastrel> Eleaf:  do you have m3mirror?   http://penguinppc.org/historical/benh/
<Christopher> hello channel
<Eleaf> wastrel, no..
<vwguy337> hi christopher
<Mordof> vwguy337, why is re-formating a bit extreme? if i cant get my video to work.. whats the alternative?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, this has happened enough time that it can't just be a fluke.  Description to follow:
<tonyyarusso> *times
<vijay> bimberi: means, i didn't get you? and how to solve it??
<vwguy337> Mordof: how are you chatting with us now?  CLI?
<amphi> Mordof: it's character-building to spend a few months in console ;)
<Eleaf> I'm not sure what I'm looking for wastrel
<Mordof> vwguy337, no, im in X, but i have little functionality
<vijay> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vijay
<wastrel> Eleaf:  download m3mirror from that page
<Mordof> amphi, no, i just spent $210 on a video card so i could use it, not to use console...
<bimberi> vijay: (the post from ubotu above) "If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority"
<amphi> Mordof: it was a joke
<Razor-X> Mordof: *glare* I use the console in X.
<Mordof> amphi, sorry.. im rather frustrated right now
<Christopher> wguy by any chance are you familiar with ndiswrapper and the wifi stuff
<Razor-X> Is there some reason why Ubuntu can't *detect* my nVidia card?
<Eleaf> will that work on a powerbook wastrel ?
<vwguy337> Mordof: your problem is video only...so why blow away the rest of the working system??
<vijay> bimberi: ok thanks
<vwguy337> Mordof: my 2 cents
<tonyyarusso> I log into Gnome normally on start.  If System>New Login I can start that, but on Ctrl-Alt-F7 the screen goes black, console switching breaks, and the only fix is to hit the power button and do a force kill.  What gives?
<bimberi> vijay: yw :)
<vwguy337> Christopher: a little...what's up?
<amphi> Razor-X: what do you mean, 'detect'? I'm sure lspci will show it
<Razor-X> Because, after leafing through my nVidia installer logs, and trying to insmod the module that comes with nvidia-glx-legacy, it says ``hardware not found''.
<Mordof> vwguy337, if i cant watch videos, do anything 3d, or even 2d gfx.. or even use screensavers... thats half the working system to me
<Razor-X> On the other hand, an ``lspci -v'' shows it.
<wastrel> Eleaf:  i have no idea...
<tonyyarusso> Should I try reconfiguring gdm?  xorg?  Something else?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: what video card?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: ATI X300
<Razor-X> Which is confusing the hell out of me, because the same problem is what the nVidia installer is complaining about -- it can't insmod the newly compiled module.
<Mordof> vwguy337, X glitches and goes fuzzy when i log in
<tonyyarusso> amphi: fglrx from Seveas repo
<vwguy337> Mordof: well...i'm not sure then...unfortunately, I'm not as well versed as many of the others here...sorry
<Christopher> wguy, i have been on the ubuntu wiki reading about setting up my wireless net connection and i believe my ndiswrapper is installed thru synaptic along with the required utilities
<amphi> tonyyarusso: proprietary driver... if you don't need 3d accel, you'd be better off with the xorg driver
<Christopher> but i cant access them
<ownerx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Mordof> im also sure you guys are tired of listening to me complaining about this, lol
<ownerx> fglrx guide
<Razor-X> Mordof: You'll get kicked if you complain *too* much, meh.
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Think that might be the issue?
<Razor-X> Mordof: What have you tried insofar?
<vwguy337> Christopher: is your wireless card recognized?  i tried to use the ndiswrapper, but it doesn't seem to work with my Linksys card...yet
<tonyyarusso> amphi: And what's the best way to go back?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Christopher> also my chipset is compatible with ndiswrapper
<amphi> tonyyarusso: it might be worth giving the xorg radeon driver a go; dunno how deep fglrx has sunk its claws into your system ;)
<ownerx> which device is it christopher
<Christopher> ahh
<Christopher> same thing
<vwguy337> Christopher: which specific linksys card do you have?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: That sounds worrisome..
<amphi> tonyyarusso: you might want to back up your current xorg.conf file, but yeah
<ownerx> i managed to get my linksys wusb working with the new opensource drivers
<Christopher> linksys wrt54g speedbooster..
<ownerx> not ndiswrapper
<ownerx> chris yours might work
<Mordof> Razor-X, ive tried reinstalling drivers 4 times, ive tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, ive tried to edit my xorg.conf manually... ummmm, ive downlaoded some other packages for it (nvidia-glx) and did a sudo apt-get install, not sure for what atm
<amphi> tonyyarusso: did you have to install a special kernel for it?
<mishari> hello, i need to enable xdmcp on an ubuntu diskless image as per the instructions in http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2005/12/08/xdmcp-for-mac but since i can't access the GUI just yet, is there any way to enable it in a config file?
<ownerx> not sure which chipset it uses
<ownerx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<Razor-X> Mordof: What would a dpkg-reconfigure or xorg.conf hacking do? Meh. Shouldn't.
<vwguy337> ownerx: what'd you do to get it working?  i can't get the damn acx111 drivers to install right...  :-(
<amphi> tonyyarusso: I'm lucky, my radeon is old enough that the xorg driver supports 3d accel
<Razor-X> Mordof: Have you tried installing the official files?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: No, modules restricted-modules though I think.
<Mordof> Razor-X, yes, thats what i mean by the drivers
<Razor-X> Errr, using the official installer, I mean.
<ownerx> vwguy337, this ones compiled from source
<Mordof> Razor-X, the official installer wont work
<Razor-X> Mordof: What's the error?
<Christopher> i had it recognized on gnome after installing wifi on there... but it didnt work but it was shown in the menu,, tried to activate but it didnt work
<Mordof> Razor-X, its installed on the old kernel, needs to be recompiled
<vwguy337> ownerx: crap...lol
<ownerx> vwguy its pretty easy
<amphi> tonyyarusso: you could try backing up xorg.conf, doing drxx and choosing radeon, and see how you go
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I seem to have fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-10-686 installed actually.
<ownerx> look at the link i posted
<Mordof> Razor-X, so i got the correct gcc version, and the kernel header files for this kernel, and the installer worked perfectly
<tonyyarusso> amphi: 'k.
<amphi> tonyyarusso: that may be for the modules
<Razor-X> Mordof: Then what?
<vwguy337> ownerx: going there now...brb
<Razor-X> Mordof: By the way, did you have to pass anything special to the installer to get it to build?
<Mordof> Razor-X, then X wont start, and i have to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to even get into X
<Mordof> Razor-X, no
<ownerx> those drivers are for wireless cards using the rt2400, rt2500, rt2570 chipsets
<Razor-X> Mordof: After that, what?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Yeah, looks like it.
<amphi> tonyyarusso: you might want to ask seveas though; I know nothing about fglrx except that it seems to give people much grief (like nvidia *cough* Mordof *cough* ;)
<Mordof> Razor-X, X starts, with many login glitches, and i have no video support... no screensavers working, nothing 3d at all or anything
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ping
<wastrel> i'm using fglrx
<Razor-X> Mordof: Hmmm...., what card are you using?
<amphi> wastrel: no problems with console switching?
<Mordof> Razor-X, just bough t a new 6800xt
<wastrel> amphi:  console switching eh.. sec
<wastrel> don't seem to have
<bimberi> mishari: (guessing to some extent) edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, find [xdmcp]  and change 'Enable=false' to 'Enable=true' - then restart gdm
<amphi> wastrel: what card?
<Mordof> Razor-X, last install i did, it worked perfect when i installed the driver before i updated the kernel.... the updated kernel didnt complain
<Mordof> and everything worked perfect
<wastrel> amphi:  mobility radeion 9600
<Mordof> but i got told not to do it that way
<wastrel> radeon
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Mine was specifically if I tried to start two X sessions with System>New Login, and then get back to the first display.
<sherwin> hello
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  heh ok i'll try that
<Razor-X> Mordof: Uhhhh... not sure, sorry :\.
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  er, i don't have a System>New Login ....  :]   pardon my ignorance
<Mordof> reinstalling ubuntu... ttyl everyone
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Applications > System > New Login, actually.
<amphi> wastrel: you can get the same effect I think by switching to a VT and doing startx -- :1
<ownerx> tonyyarusso thats a known issue with ati drivers
<ownerx> fglrx
<tonyyarusso> ownerx: Ya?  Good to know.
<ownerx> they even said in their readme file
<ownerx> locks up computer
<amphi> ownerx: pfft
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  mmm yes that is indeed not working
<tonyyarusso> ownerx: Heh, should go find that readme it sounds like.
<wastrel> very ugly :] 
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: But yet you have not had to reboot yet.
<amphi> tonyyarusso: go with the xorg driver IMHO, if youcan live without 3d accel
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I can.  Until it's fixed anyway.
<ownerx> tony http://rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33844819
<hunterp> i used an actual debian server in my sources.list now i've upgraded to 5.10 and some of my packages are newer than they should be and i can't install anything, any smart ideas on how to fix this
<tonyyarusso> amphi: And the drxx is the way to switch it, right?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  no i did ctrl-alt-f1, dropped to console & then ctrl-alt-f7, brought me back to this session
<tonyyarusso> Any way to copy an entire file to the clipboard in terminal?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  figured i'd try that before killing X
<vwguy337> ownerx: that particular thread didn't help (i'm pcmcia, rather than usb) but i'm now looking through the forums...thanks for the pointer!
<ownerx> np
* vwguy337 goes away from irc again
<amphi> tonyyarusso: yeah, that'll change the driver to radeon - dunno how much other fglrx crap will be in xorg.conf, or what effect it'll have...
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Heh.  I could go from F8 to F1, but as soon as I touch F7 again it's all over.
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Okay.
<ownerx> 'radeon' works too
<mebaran151> tony__, f7 is x's special console
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  what about ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: I'm not sure.  I think that might cause problems sometimes.
<amphi> mebaran151: well, X uses the first unused VT, so which one depends on /etc/inittab
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: If you mean when it's locked up, it does nothing.
<mebaran151> oh
<amphi> mebaran151: here, X is on VT23 ;)
<mebaran151> I did not know that
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> amphi, how can use that many virtual consoles?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  i was lucky i guess, didn't lock up just scrambled the display...
<amphi> mebaran151: I spend most of my time in consoles
<mebaran151> amphi, I do too
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Okay.
<mebaran151> but even in a window manager
<Stranger_AR> ] [] [] [-hi!!-] [] [] [
<mebaran151> I never had more than 12 xterms open
<mebaran151> and that always confused me
<amphi> mebaran151: I'm not using them all ATM ;)
<Fub> How do I get hotplug to run before fstab?
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> just run it twice
<mebaran151> add mount -a to rc.local
<Fub> ok
<Fub> thanks
<mebaran151> and it will reprocess the fstab
<Fub> actually no wait
<mebaran151> and remount whatever couldn't be mounted first
<wastrel> Eleaf:  did m3mirror work?
<Fub> what happens is that it pops up doing bootup and complains it can't find my usb harddisks
<mebaran151> so any ideas on dhclient?
<kentling> help with spyware?
<amphi> mebaran151: what about it?
<mebaran151> it won't dhcp my forcedeth device
<mebaran151> it's an nforce4 embedded gigabit ethernet controller
<mebaran151> works fine on my other pc
<zoinks> are the xgl and compiz debs in universe usable?
<wastrel> mebaran151:  it works if you configure it manually?
<tonyyarusso> kentling: How'd you manage to find spyware?
<amphi> mebaran151: and you can configure it manually?
<mebaran151> wastrel, no
<mebaran151> that's why I don't think it's routing correctly
<mebaran151> when I set up static ip's
<mebaran151> and just leave it at that
<kentling> I'm not sure, but downloader is listed as spyware on ww3.ca.com, and I'm wondering if it's causing me problems.
<mebaran151> the packets don't go anywhere
<ownerx> kentling, in ubuntu? i doubt it
<kentling> My IP address has been asking for .ru sites  that I've not visited...
<wastrel> mebaran151:  you can't ping another node on the LAN?
<mebaran151> let me set it up now and recheck
<kentling> I know we're not supposed to have adware/spyware, but any other ideas?
<Eleaf> wastrel, awesome!!
<mebaran151> how do I set ifconfig to use a static ip without rerunning the installer
<amphi> kentling: 'asking for'?
<ownerx> kentlingg, which downloader are you talking about
<amphi> mebaran151: man 5 interfaces ;)
<Eleaf> wastrel, I got it to show the image.  It worked fine, but the image was really blurry...  any ideas?  and it was kinda shaking around really fast..
<mebaran151> amphi
<mebaran151> yes man
<mebaran151> garg
<Eleaf> wastrel, definetely a good start though
<wastrel> Eleaf:  there's reports that the external display is fuzzy with your video card yes... apparently a kernel patch is the solution
<kentling> We have IPCop running on our corporate server, which blocks and logs requests for certain websites.
<Razor-X> Are there any good terminal emulators for SVGALib?
<wastrel> Eleaf:  search m3mirror on www.ubuntuforums.org
<kentling> My IP address keeps coming up, and the admin wants to know what's going on...
<amphi> mebaran151: ?
<ownerx> kentling, dont some other computers share your ip address
<ownerx> locally
<kentling> I don't think so... This is corporate internal, and we have 8 day leases, I think...
<onicrom> hey guys, was wondering if there is a newer version than breezy i could update to? anything bleeding edge ?
<kentling> Internal IP addresses, I mean.
<mebaran151> I don't like man, because whenever I need it, something terrible has happened
<ownerx> do you have any severs installed on that computer
<wastrel> onicrom:  bleeding edge is dapper atm
<kentling> My computer, or the one running IP cop?
<wastrel> onicrom:  it's recommended if you like to break your system i guess :] 
<ownerx> your computer kent
<amphi> mebaran151: heh; it just describes the syntax of /etc/network/interfaces
<onicrom> sed 's/breeze/dapper' sources.lst?
<mebaran151> amphi, yeah
<mebaran151> just reading it
<kentling> smb, I'm not sure what else -- nothing I've installed.
<Eleaf> I'm not sure what to do wastrel
<wastrel> onicrom:  not sure... you should probably read up on upgrading to dapper somewhere....
<amphi> mebaran151: basically, you need to change inet dhcp to inet static and fill in the fields
<kentling> I'm relating to an active directory domain in the office, which is proxied through an ubuntu server to the internet
<amphi> mebaran151: then ifup/down ethX
<onicrom> thanks
<mebaran151> cool
<ownerx> kentling, imho if there is spyware it is on the windows macines
<wastrel> Eleaf:  it looks like you'll have to install a custom kernel with this kernel patch that fixes the m3 external video...
<mebaran151> right now I'm restling with my router
<ownerx> its possible you got hacked but also unlikely
<wastrel> Eleaf:  i'm not the one to walk you through it though...
<Eleaf> wastrel, yea, but this guy says the patch is attached.. .But there is nothing attached in his post...
<mebaran151> turns out static ip isn't really static at all
<mebaran151> but dhcp done the same order each time
<tonyyarusso> I've got problems.  Pastebin to follow.  Can't start X; configuration bad.
<mebaran151> so that might be weird
<kentling> ownerx: then, is there a program faking my internal IP address?
<Stranger_AR> ] [] [] [-hi!, Who can help me with network profiles in ubuntu breezy?!???-] [] [] [
<wastrel> mebaran151:  with your ISP you mean?
<tonyyarusso> Or not, can't paste.  Shoot.
<kentling> ownerx:How would I know if I got hacked?
<ownerx> try installing clamav
<Stranger_AR> ] [] [] [-hi!, Who can help me with network profiles in ubuntu breezy?!???-] [] [] [
<ownerx> sudo apt-get install clamav
<ownerx> and rkhunter
<ownerx> sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<Eleaf> wastrel, ahhhhhh
<CaptainMorgan> is there a cursive font availalbe? such as Bookman ?
<kentling> ownerx: what do they do?
<mcdenyer> is there any fast way to set up ubuntu to print of a printer thats hooked up to a windows comp on the netwrok?
<onicrom> wastrel, im going to cowboy it with changing sources.list and dist-upgrade :)
<wastrel> onicrom:  gl
<onicrom> thanks for the info though
<ownerx> one is a virus scanner one is a rootkit hunter
<wastrel> onicrom:  have fun reinstalling from scratch ;] 
<Stranger_AR> ] [] [] [-hi!, Iam from argentina an I need HELP!!, who can helps me with network profiles in ubuntu breezy?!???-] [] [] [
<onicrom> all the important stuff is on my /home so i can reinstall breezy in 30mins :)
<wastrel> Stranger_AR:  only if you stop doing ] [] [] [
<kentling> I see clamav in synaptic, but not rkhunter... does it have another name?
<Eleaf> wastrel, oh well...
<Stranger_AR> ] [] [] [-sorry wastrel-] [] [] [
* tonyyarusso cries
<mcdenyer> how do i print on ubuntu to a printer that is hooked up to a windows computer?
<Eleaf> wastrel, thanks for finding m3mirror.  I just don't see a link to that patched kernel anywhere..
<ownerx> it might not be in the standard repos
<wastrel> Eleaf:  there are links to a patch but it's for an oldish kernel...
<phrizer> mcdenyer, system/administration/printing ?
<ownerx> install chkrootkit instead
<wastrel> Eleaf:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12515&highlight=m3mirror
<Eleaf> wastrel, yea, that would really screw stuff up...
<mebaran151> wastrel
<mebaran151> I connect through a wireless router
<kentling> ownerx: then where else would I find it?
<wastrel> Eleaf:  you could boot to the patched kernel for the presentation & boot back to good kernel after ;] 
<mcdenyer> phrizer, i need to add a netwrok printer and i dont know the url of the printer
<Eleaf> ;)
<ownerx> !find rkhunter
<mcdenyer> phrizer, and the printer is on a windows machine
<wastrel> mebaran151:  ah i didn't realize we were talking wifi sry
<wastrel> mebaran151:  i don't know much about wifi setup... voodoo
<mebaran151> not wifi
<mebaran151> regular router
<wastrel> i just use the gnome network applet for that
<phrizer> mcdenyer, you dont know the address of the printer?
<mebaran151> ethernet router actually
<wastrel> ok
<mebaran151> if it were wifi voodoo
<kentling> is that a terminal command?
<mebaran151> I wouldn't be so sure what was going on...
<mcdenyer> phrizer, nwcwmiend i change it form cups to windows printer
<mcdenyer> phrizer, ty
<phrizer> mcdenyer, ;D
<ownerx> kent its supposed to do a package search in chat
<wastrel> so you can configure a static ip on your nic and it should work whether or not the router assigned it... that's what arp is for
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'rkhunter' returned no results.
<wastrel> unless things have changed :] 
<kentling> !find rkhunter
<kentling> ownerx: Sorry, I'm not sure I understand...
<Eleaf> wastrel, should I download the rpm..?
<Eleaf> wastrel, I don't want to have to compile this...
<kentling> Or is that what 'utou' just told us?
<Eleaf> wastrel, too much work, and I need to go to sleep.
<wastrel> Eleaf:  you could alien it i guess...
<Eleaf> wastrel, that's what I was thinking
<wastrel> Eleaf:  yeah should work i guess...
<Eleaf> ok....
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'rkhunter' returned no results.
<wastrel> Eleaf:  you'll have to manually update your grub config
<tonyyarusso> Not good.....  GDM is way messed.
<Eleaf> wastrel, alright.  On ppc it is yaboot
<Eleaf> wastrel, hopefully this doesn't delete my old kernel?
<tonyyarusso> X in general rather.
<Eleaf> man...
<Eleaf> wastrel, the link is dead for that rpm.... = (
<wastrel> Eleaf: i have no idea... to be safe i'd alien it to a tarball and manually place the bits where they need to go
<vanzway> Hey, Whats up? How do I login as root in Ubuntu Linux 5.10
<wastrel> Eleaf:  google the filename maybe
<Christopher> ownerx, i went to that site and did what it said with that driver.. but im confused about the second to last step to complete it
<wastrel> ubotu tell vanzway about root
<kentling> ownerX: so what does this mean: http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/pest/pest.aspx?id=453075748
<Eleaf> didn't find anything wastrel
<wastrel> dunno what to say... sry :] 
<wastrel> as far as i could find you need that patch :[
<kentling> Would it be possible for a firefox plugin/extension to seek spyware sites?
<Christopher> "Configure your wireless device through /etc/network/interfaces. Here is a sample file.  iface rausb0 inet dhcp
<Christopher> wireless-essid apname
<Christopher> wireless-key xxxxxxxxx
<Christopher> wireless-mode Managed
<Christopher> auto rausb0"
<vanzway> That is the coolest thing I have ever seen!
<ownerx> kentling the only way that could run in linux was if you had wine installed
<ownerx> even then im not sure if it would work
<vanzway> How does that bot work?
<tonyyarusso> I just broke X/gdm, need help figure out what to do!
<kentling> OwnerX: I have wine installed, thoug I'm not running downloader for X with it, as far as I know...
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  what did you do?
<ownerx> kentling if wine isnt running in your process list
<ownerx> i dont see how win32 exe files could infect ubuntu
<ownerx> its just not possible
<Eleaf> wastrel, if it really doesn't work, I could ask my friend if I can use her computer.  The last time I asked she said "no" though... ;/...
<wastrel> vanzway:  /msg ubotu  about a topic you're interested in...  like  /msg ubotu dapper
<bintut> hello all...
<kentling> I'll have to check next time it comes up.  It ran for a couple hours yesterday, and stopped before I realized it.
<tonyyarusso> Ahhh!!!
<Christopher> ownerx: do you remember that site to the thread about wireless internet driver.. r u familiar with the procedure i need help with the last step
<b-rad> tonyyarusso: what seems to be the trouble?
<kentling> OK, but what about a .xpi? something that isn't win32 specific?
<bintut> i just installed ubuntu-5.10 64bit pc on my HP Compaq nx6125 laptop that uses an AMD Turion64 processor
<ownerx> christopher ok
<wastrel> Eleaf:  what video resolution do you run at?
<bintut> i installed ubuntu as "server" which i believe to install the base system
<Christopher> thanks
<Eleaf> wastrel, on my iBook? 1024x768
<bintut> now, how can i be root?
<wastrel> Eleaf:  might try stepping down to 800x600 maybe?
<Christopher> heres what it said after i inserted the module into the kernel
<wastrel> i'd try that maybe magic will happen
<Christopher> Configure your wireless device through /etc/network/interfaces. Here is a sample file.
<Christopher> iface rausb0 inet dhcp
<Christopher> wireless-essid apname
<Christopher> wireless-key xxxxxxxxx
<Christopher> wireless-mode Managed
<Christopher> auto rausb0
<Eleaf> wastrel, hmm alright.
<Christopher> restart the networking service
<ownerx> chris pastebin
<ownerx> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Christopher> and then
<Christopher> Code:
<Christopher> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Eleaf> ahh
<Eleaf> oh wastrel resolution scaling never worked on my iBook.
<nicholaspaul> bintut - type sudo before each command. Or type 'sudo -s' to login as root.
<Eleaf> wastrel, every time I do anything besides 1024x768, it just scales the screen to the upper left corner, and just leaves black everywhere else
<Christopher> how do i configure it.. do i have to do something before i finish the last code
<wastrel> Eleaf:  how about hand-editing the xorg.conf and restarting X?
<ownerx> chris before you enter the wireless key info
<bintut> nicholaspaul: how can i change the root's password?
<Christopher> whoosp sorry for the large paste  text
<ownerx> did it bring up your devices
<tonyyarusso> Okay.....
<ownerx> does iwconfig list your wireless device now
<wastrel> Eleaf:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2005/02/msg00364.html    seems to have a patch for the 2.6 kernels
<nicholaspaul> by default, bintut, its the same as your own. type 'sudo ......' then when it asks for password, enter yours
<Christopher> well i just did what it said step by step from step 1 and everythign worked but now i got to that step and dont understand what they want me to do
<bintut> nicholaspaul: ok
<Eleaf> ooh
<nicholaspaul> aaah
<ownerx> chris, does iwconfig show any wireless extensions
<Christopher> do i ignore that lil sample file stuff and jsut execute the next line of code in the procedure
<Eleaf> wastrel, well 800 x 600 didn't change anything still trippy...
<Eleaf> wastrel, I tried editing the xorg file..
<Christopher> nope still like before showing no wireless extensions
<wastrel> Eleaf:  looks like it's patch the kernel or borrow a computer :] 
<Christopher> eth0 lo sit0
<Christopher> and thats it
<Eleaf> yea
<ownerx> you ignore the /etc/network/interfaces step
<Eleaf> wastrel, I'm downloading the 2.4 kernel and patch...
<ownerx> but the rest has to be followed
<Christopher> ok
<Eleaf> I guess I'll have to compile
<Eleaf> wastrel, I shouldn't have dependency trouble compiling a kernel... right?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I *think* I have ati drivers back, now testing what gave me trouble before.
<kentling> Ownerx: I don't know enough about Ubuntu/win32 interoperability, nor do I really understand spyware...
<wastrel> Eleaf:  ugh it's been a while...  i dunno
<kentling> But how is my IP address requesting the extreme-dm tracking site?
<ownerx> kent, generally no executables are compatible between win and linux
<wastrel> Eleaf:  i recommend a ubuntu-specific howto :] 
<frogzoo> ownerx: what about wine?
<Eleaf> lol
<X-GueSt> how can I find a word in my system with the command "find " ?
<ownerx> yes frogzoo, thats why i mentioned wine
<frogzoo> ah
<oklinux> is ubuntu better then debian ?
<wastrel> X-GueSt:  find  / -name "*foo*"
<frogzoo> qemu also can be very useful
<wastrel> X-GueSt:  locate foo  might be better
<X-GueSt> locate doesnt do the trick quite well
<X-GueSt> :p
<wastrel> X-GueSt:  sudo updatedb  ?
<apt514> Synaptic - wine?
<kentling> So are there linux executables that request spyware sites?
<ownerx> no
<kentling> Not possible, or not done?
<wastrel> what about something like limewire?
<ownerx> or maybe google toolbar
<ownerx> or something
<Madpilot> not done - hard to hide that when any one can review the source code :P
<kentling> Sorry, I'm just trying to understand what's going on in my computer...
<apt514> I'm using 5.10 live how do i d/l wine?
<kentling> Not wanting my corporate environment to kick me off ubuntu....
<X-GueSt> ahh
<X-GueSt> damm
<X-GueSt> this is so weird
<Prophet> Can anyone help me with setting up XMMS, everytime I ./configure I get the error "configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<Prophet> "
<wastrel> kentling:  maybe something in /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<wastrel> kentling:  the update applet dealy polls that...  or a ntp server?
<wastrel> Prophet:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Akshay> hi all..
<Akshay> I'm trying to run ltsp on a ubuntu breezy install - post installation and a number of glitches in tftp and dhcp i've finally been able to boot the client via the network interface
<Akshay> however during boot at a late stage it gives me the error: dhcpcd failed...google hasn't helped..
<tonyyarusso> Okay guys, I just did my fourth button-forced reboot.  I need some help getting my X/gdm happy again.
<kentling> wastrel: nothing but wine and ubuntu in /etc/apt/sources.list... what's an ntp server?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  did you backup your xorg.cong ?  :] 
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: I did.  Restoring it doesn't seem to help.
<wastrel> kentling:  network time protocol
<Madpilot> kentling: Network Time Protocol -
<thor> how do you delete fiels in a directory with console?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: I have a couple of different backups that I can try and see what happens, but it's a bit annoying to reboot between each so better wisdom would be appreciated.
<dark`zzz> kentling, its a clock sync server, good when your bios battery goes down
<Madpilot> thor: with "rm"
<kentling> Why would I be checking the time in russia?
<thor> so, sudo rm /directory/file.whatever?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  hmmm using fglrx?
<kentling> Sorry, I don't see the point.  would I see ntp in my processes, with perhaps an extra malicious one?  I don't.
<ownerx> ntp is not malicious
<ownerx> it just sets the time
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: I'm actually not even sure at the moment.  I'm attempting to get rid of it and go back, and that's where my problem comes in.
<Prophet> wastrel: Thanks Man I owe you, one more thing where do I find GLIB >= 1.2.2?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Looks like xorg.conf still has fglrx in it.
<thor> sweet thanks
<wastrel> Prophet:  dunno that...
<Prophet> okay
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  try changing that to radeon or ati ?  which one are you using?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  also /etc/modules
<ownerx> ati does not work on my card
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Which should I be using?  At this point I don't even know.
<ownerx> x700
<ownerx> 'radeon' works
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: What about /etc/modules?
<ownerx> as does fglrx
<tonyyarusso> ownerx: Will keep in mind.
<wastrel> kentling:  maybe you're using a service that does round-robin dns?  (hmm like freenode irc)
<dark`zzz> kentling, you are thinking you are with a spyware? like.. a rootkit?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  loads your kernel modules... make sure your video module is in there...
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  try modprobe radeon   or modprobe ati
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Okay.
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  if they both work, pick one and change fglrx in your xorg.conf to it... :] 
<kentling> darkzzz: that's the best theory I have to date, but everyone says its not possible...
<ownerx> i say pick radeon tony
<kentling> wastrel: what
<kentling> 's round robin dns?
<wastrel> kentling:  do you have the ip's ?  are they the same every time?  is the hostname familiar?
<Madpilot> kentling: from what I've read, a lot of ntp servers redirect to other servers for load-balancing - so you might wind up talkign to a Russian ntp server
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, ownerx: modprobe radeon: FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: With the other option, FATAL: Module ati not found.
<ownerx> i get the same message tony
<Eleaf> wastrel, how do I apply this patch?  it keeps getting kinda an error
<tonyyarusso> ownerx: But it's okay?
<wastrel> kentling:  when you connect to irc.freenode.net it redirects you to a different server
<ownerx> tony, i dont know, but radeon worked before
<tonyyarusso> ownerx: All right.
<wastrel> kentling:  for example i connected to irc.freenode.net but the server i'm on is brown.freenode.net
<tonyyarusso> Nope, that xorg.conf's no good.
<wastrel> kentling:  just brainstorming....
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  are you in X when you try to load the radeon module?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  is the fglrx module running when you try to load radeon?
<ownerx> wastrel good point
<wastrel> Eleaf:  no idea...
<Eleaf> hmm
<Eleaf> k
<Eleaf> goodnight!
<dark`zzz> kentling, well, when a rootkit is installed on your pc, it gains total control and can even modify the ps command, the logs, etc, like a windows virus. i don't know much about them, but i am sure that it's *possible*.. per example, if you has installed an package from a non-official source
<wastrel> gl :] 
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> ;p
<Eleaf> I have finals tomorrow..
<Eleaf> lol
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: No to the first, not sure to the second; probably.
<wastrel> borrow ;] 
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> I'll try.
<xerophyte> i wanna change the password when i boot with single usermode its keep asking for ctrl+d and password .. how can i change the root password
<christopher_> ok whatever code i entered knocked my connection out
<wastrel> ubotu tell xenophyte about root
<christopher_> sorry about that owner
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Okay, removed the fglrx module, trying some more.
<kentling> darkzzz: so how do I know if I have a rootkit?
<ownerx> chkrootkit
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, ownerx: No errors with the modprobe step now.
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, ownerx: sigh, still weird X display.
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  what's weird about it?
<heliotrope> hey, does anyone have the time to help me with installing ubuntu? i've got a problem
<kentling> ownerX: is that a terminal command?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Bizarre hashed line look.  I can sort of see where things would be, but not really.  Vertical lines.
<ownerx> sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<ownerx> and then sudo chkrootkit
<christopher_> what does this message mean -
<heliotrope> when i try to install when i boot the screen is all messed up
<christopher_> rausb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  hmmm...  what about a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<kentling> ownerx: thanks.
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: That's what broke it in the first place.
<wastrel> heh
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  are you rebooting in between tries?
<heliotrope> no
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Sometimes.  When I'm forced to.
<heliotrope> oh whoops
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  have you rebooted with this radeon change?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: No.
<wastrel> i'd give it a shot... annoying eh? :] 
<wastrel> heliotrope:  what seems to be the trouble?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Okay, and yes.
<heliotrope> wastrel: when i boot the screen is all stretched and distorted
<heliotrope> wastrel: i cant make anything out
-IMRMooW:#ubuntu- New game started, http://sre.servegame.com  : This is a webgame based on SOLAR REALMS ELITE, a famous BBS game back in 1992 (Earth2025/BRE fans are welcome)
<wastrel> heliotrope:  ctrl-alt-f1 will take you to a console
<wastrel> heliotrope:  try sudo dpkt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastrel> er
<wastrel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xerophyte> could somebody tell me why does the recovery mode ask me for the root password with control-d to restart .. iw anna change the root password
<heliotrope> wastrel: and this will fix the screen when im tring to install?
<ownerx> xerophyte did you enable the root pass word and then disable it
<wastrel> xerophyte:  can you boot in normal mode?
<wastrel> heliotrope:  when you boot with the installer?
<Madpilot> xerophyte: have you activated the root pw? it's not activated by default in Ubuntu - use sudo instead...
<xerophyte> wastrel, yes i can boot in normal mode but i dont have the root password
<heliotrope> wastrel: yeah, this is my first time installing
* bintut waves to all.. gtg..
<heliotrope> wastrel: im a complete noob
<ownerx> if you enabled the root account and disabled it that breaks recovery console
<xerophyte> ownerx, i changed before but i forgot
<wastrel> heliotrope:  hmm i don't know about that sry.. i thought you finished the install...
<ownerx> its in the sudo wiki somewhere
<xerophyte> Madpilot, i could not login as root ???
<frogzoo> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ownerx> sudo -i gives you a rootshell
<heliotrope> wastrel: nah, my screen for the install part is just crazy :\, do you think it could be because i burned the cd myself?
<wastrel> heliotrope:  i don't know much about the installers, i used it once and was done with it...
<xerophyte> i don't even have normal user login to do sudo
<xerophyte> ???
<heliotrope> wastrel: oh ok, thanks for trying to help
<wastrel> heliotrope:  i doubt it...
<ownerx> if you changed your root password and forget it
<wastrel> let me see if there's documentation about screen settings for the installer
<ownerx> then you probably need to boot from a live cd or something
<xerophyte> hmmmm
<heliotrope> wastrel: thanks, id really appreciate that
<JoeBlow> anyone know a good gui ftp program with implicit ssl, passive mode ect...
<kentling> What does eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[7183] ) mean (from chrootkit)?
<ownerx> i think thats harmless kent
<ownerx> dhcp
<JoeBlow> ok guys i need a ftp program
<bicintator> HELP!! www.pastebin.com/555538
<Prophet> Anyone here know where to find Glib 1.2.2
<wastrel> JoeBlow:  i like gftp  for gui  or sftp for cli
<ownerx> bicinator are you using dapper?
<ownerx> or trying to upgrade to it
<Madpilot> JoeBlow: Nautilus will do a lot of basic FTP stuff
<christopher_> anyone not busy
<kentling> I've got clamav from synaptic, but how do I run it? 'clamav' doesn't do anything...
<bicintator> ownerx, yes
<ownerx> that sources list is bad
<JoeBlow> Madpilot, i need passive mode on, and implicit ssl on
<ownerx> there is no backports for dapper
<Mordof> wow! i never realized how much info was held in the /home directory
<Prophet> lol
<bicintator> damn
<Mordof> all of my panel additions, all of my theme changes... wallpapers n such, all held in there
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: I think I might be in business...
<Madpilot> Mordof: in dot-files and such?
<Mordof> i formatted, and logged in, and its all the exact same!
<tonyyarusso> I thought you weren't supposed to have to reboot Linux?
<Mordof> Madpilot, yeah!
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  ideally...
<Mordof> tonyyarusso, my nvidia drivers royally screwed things, though im pretty sure that was my fault
<christopher_> owner: you busy?
<ownerx> tony you could have just restarted X
<Madpilot> Mordof: yeah, I had to do a complete reinstall months ago - bad hardware - and setting stuff back up again was incredibly easy
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  it's getting more complicated - i bet you could have avoided it, but you start getting into dimishing returns
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  it's just easier to reboot unless you really really can't ;] 
<Mordof> Madpilot, half of my stuff is already setup :D
<tonyyarusso> ownerx: I did.
<JoeBlow> wastrel, gftp worked great, thanks
<kentling> bye.
<wastrel> np
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: I suppose.
<heliotrope> if anyone knows anything about installation problems id like some help, my screen messes up when i boot the installer
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  i bet there were other video modules that needed unloading/reloading... just didn't know which ones to mess with
<Madpilot> Mordof: one thing - if you've done a complete reinstall, any applications you've added will need to be reinstalled - but their settings will be OK
<Mordof> Madpilot, settings will be ok? ah damn! does that mean my vid card settings will still be there?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Okay, I'll remember that sort of thing then.
<slavik> anybody have a problem with the wine repo server?
<tonyyarusso> By the way, have I mentioned lately how much I'm looking forward to Dapper?
<Mordof> when will dapper be finished and stable?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Madpilot> Mordof: not sure about system stuff like that, TBH...
<Prophet> oh wait, I might have it
<Mordof> Madpilot, i see
<EnsignRedshirt> Do ogle, vlc, totem, etc. all use libdvdcss in basically the same way? I'm wondering why totem sometimes gives me an error about being able to decrypt a DVD, but then ogle or vlc works.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/being able/not being able/
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, because of a bug in totem or gstreamer :)
<Mordof> ok, how do i tell what the status of my video card is?
<wastrel> Mordof:  what type of status?
<Mordof> wastrel, what drivers are installed
<Mordof> what ubuntu thinks it is
<ownerx> ensign there is a libdvdcss2
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas: Ah, that could be it.  For the movie I just tried, totem gave me an error window, and ogle crashed, but vlc played it.
<Mordof> hmmm... i should make a script that i could run directly out of installing ubuntu to get all my apps that i want and to install all the stuff i need....
<ghoulee> ahoy, I need some help getting my keyboard layout fixed.  I have an IBM thinkpad with the UK keyboard but it doesn't match the layout in the gnome-keyboard-properties
<ghoulee> mine has the # key next to the Enter key
<Mordof> elkbuntu, hey
<wastrel> Mordof:  hmm...  probably best to have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> ghoulee: in System> Preferences> Keyboard> Layouts, is "United Kingdom" at the top and checked for default?
<wastrel> Mordof:  maybe  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EnsignRedshirt> ownerx: Just checked... that's what I have installed, libdvdcss2.
<tonyyarusso> Mordof: 20 April for Dapper release, btw.
<Mordof> wastrel, k
<Mordof> tonyyarusso, ooo, nice
<shekhar> help! my sound has died in breezy!
<crimsun> shekhar: please provide [much]  more info
<crimsun> shekhar: e.g., lspci -nv ; lspci -v ; cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<christopher_> anyone know how i can make sure that i installed wifi and ndiswrapper installed correctly
<shekhar> crimsun:  well i cannot hear anything except the system beep, no audible sound in any application
<crimsun> shekhar: pastebin those
<ghoulee> crimsun: yep, but I get \ instead of # when I hit the key next to the Enter key (which is labled # and not \ )
<Mordof> how would i go about making a script file that will apt-get install things that i want them to and just do it all automatically?
<Mordof> like a batch file in windows
<crimsun> ghoulee: did you select the correct Keyboard model?
<winarto> hi all..
<Madpilot> Mordof: you could just figure everything out, and issue one massive apt-get command
<crimsun> ghoulee: mine's set to "IBM ThinkPad 560Z/600/600E/A22E"
<ghoulee> there are only two, the int'l and the dvorak.  and mine is neither of those
<Mordof> Madpilot, hehe
<wastrel> Mordof:  you can just put the commands in a file and run the file
<crimsun> ghoulee: no, look above the Layout box
<winarto> i need your help.. my office want to make ubuntu mirror, howto use rsync for this?
<Mordof> wastrel, yeah but it sometimes asks if i want to continue [y|n] , how do i hook that?
<ghoulee> crimsun: setting that also gives \ instead of #
<wastrel> Mordof:  ah good point, i imagine there's a command line switch for apt that avoids that
<winarto> we want to build our own repository of Ubuntu, how to do that?
<ghoulee> I have a T43p, not an A22 or any of those older models
<crimsun> ghoulee: start xev in a Terminal, and tell me the keycode you get when depressing #
<wastrel> winarto:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/mirror?highlight=%28mirror%29
<crimsun> shekhar: under no circumstances should you flood me in privmsg; my client auto-ignores that.
<crimsun> !tell shekhar about pastebin
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Does anyone know of a retailer who sells OS-free PCs for cheap
<shekhar> crimsun:  sorry
<thor> anyone have ideas for getting java working in firefox?
<Mordof> Nunquam_Fidelis, custom build your computer
<Mordof> Nunquam_Fidelis, becom a reseller :P
<ghoulee> keycode 51 (backslash)
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Mordof: Some times it's actually cheaper to buy a PC than build from scratch :-P
<Mordof> Nunquam_Fidelis, alot of the times it is, yes i agree with that. but you dont always get the quality parts in it that you would custom building either
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis> Mordof: Some times it's actually cheaper to buy a PC than build from scratch :-P <-- true but when it goes wrong it ain't so cheap to repair
<Mordof> virogenesis, when you buy PC's like that, they have warrenty
<virogenesis> yeah true Mordof  but try dealing with them when they have your money
<crimsun> ghoulee: and XLookupString and XmbLookupString return values?
<thor> i need help with installing java plugin in firefox
<wastrel> thor:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Mordof> virogenesis, thats why you dont deal with some companies even if they have good prices, you have to find places that will help you out
<thor> i tried the guides
<virogenesis> thats why i say build your own or get a local computer shop to
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Mordof> virogenesis, which is exactly why i pay a guy more money to get PC's and parts from him then i would even at some stores that sell for higher prices.. but the difference is he will go out of his way to help me when i have a problem
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Oh, also, does anyone know if Linux can boot from the Intel Macs?
<Mordof> ew.. intel macs
<thor> i have java installed, the symlink isnt working
* Mordof shudders
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Oh, come on :-P
<wastrel> thor:  what's the symlink ?
<Mordof> macs were good before intel got involved, at least they were faster
<ghoulee> crimsun:
<ghoulee> XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (5c) "\"
<ghoulee> XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (5c) "\"
<Nunquam_Fidelis> The notebooks weren't.
<Mordof> intel is just trying to save its ass from going under
<nemik> hello. i'm having problems sharing files between 2 ubuntu boxes. both have samba, my windows box sees the files fine, but the other ubuntu one tells me it can't display the contents in 'mshome' what is the problem?
<virogenesis> intel macs aren't bad not as good as ppc but they have quality
<thor> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Intel really does seem to have the best chips in the notebook marke, Mordof.
<Mordof> all the stores in my area no longer support intel, not even the big ones, its alll AMD
<Sonobana> thor: where did you symlink it and with what command?
<wastrel> are intel macs commercially available?
<Mordof> Nunquam_Fidelis, true, but i dont buy notebooks so im not concerned with that
<Seveas> Mordof, actually, the intel mac is faster than the IBM one, but this is horribly offtopic so please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this a support channel
<Mordof> Nunquam_Fidelis, however i dont dismiss that fact, i realize they have good notebooks. however, i will still buy an amd even in a notebook
<Prophet> when I make install at the end I get make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<Prophet>  how do I fix this?
<Seveas> Prophet, with a hammer
<Mordof> Seveas, k
<Seveas> Prophet, put the complete output on the pastebin
<thor> i did this, ln -s /usr/lib/jre1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Prophet> Seveas: How?
<thor> i did that in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Nunquam_Fidelis> So, it's unknown if any Linux distro boots on Intel macs?
<Seveas> !tell Prophet about pastebin
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis, intel macs are being worked on
<Seveas> Nunquam_Fidelis, search slashdot, someon over there must have tried it already...
<nemik> hello. i'm having problems sharing files between 2 ubuntu boxes. both have samba, my windows box sees the files fine, but the other ubuntu one tells me it can't display the contents in 'mshome' what is the problem?
<Prophet> Seveas: so copy everything terminal was outputting?
<thor> Sonobana: i did this, ln -s /usr/lib/jre1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so and i put it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  http://news.com.com/2061-10791_3-6030005.html
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Ty.
<acehunky> hello, can any one point me to relevant url for the Ubuntu Server Edition development ??
<Seveas> Prophet, yep
<wastrel> thor:  try renaming the link without the _oji
<acehunky> ~ubuntu server edition
<Seveas> Prophet, and hope that someone else can help you - I have to run
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Sonobana> thor: try this:  ln -s /usr/lib/jre1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<thor> what's command for rename?
<shekhar> crimsun:  i did pastebin
<Sonobana> mv
<crimsun> shekhar: sec, I'm busy
<Seveas> thor, mv or rename (mv is probaby what you're looking for)
<joseph> hello
<thor> ok
<Prophet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8692
<wastrel> thor:  the one i've got is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Sonobana> thor: and remember to restart firefox after symlinking
<thor> yea i do
<Prophet> the output
<ghoulee> it's jolly good of the Brits to keep a stiff upper lip and not complain about the incorrect keyboard layouts they have to deal with when using Ubuntu
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I haven't built a PC since 2002. I'm not even sure which processor to get o_o
<ghoulee> or maybe they just all use Windows...
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Would getting a 64 bit be a huge advantage over 32?
<wastrel> heh the brits should submit a bug report maybe ;] 
<wastrel> not that i know how to do that...
<elkbuntu> Nunquam_Fidelis, probably not just yet
<acehunky> haloooo im just a nut but the one who'd help me with this one will get all the good luck in the world!!!!
<Prophet> wastrel: Can you help?
<thor> Sonobana: that's the command i used
<Mordof> Nunquam_Fidelis, not a whole lot supports 64 bit
<Madpilot> ghoulee: the main Ubuntu team is actually based in London :P
<acehunky> anyone knows about ubuntu server edition? i need to get it
<crimsun> ghoulee: that's odd, mine works
<wastrel> Prophet:  with compiling xmms?  i just used the one in apt
<Nunquam_Fidelis> There's a 64 bit version of Ubuntu though, aye?
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  socket 939 motherboard.... AMD 64 venice core
<thor> Sonobana: ill try taking the _oji out
<crimsun> ghoulee: have you checked for a bug report on a broken UK keymap in Breezy?
<joseph> I'm trying to donate cpu time to Stanford, How do I run .exe file?
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  not all things work on it yet Nunquam_Fidelis
<elkbuntu> Nunquam_Fidelis, yes there is, but i havent personally heard good reports of it. 64 bit is still in infancy
<acehunky> com'on guys! ubuntu server edition anyone?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> hmph
<Prophet> wastrel: apt?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Does there _need_ to be a "server" edition? o_o
<Sp4rKy> hi
<wastrel> Prophet:  apt-get install xmms  ?
<nemik> what would you guys use for 2 ubuntu machines to share files/folders over a local network?
<Prophet> kk
<Sonobana> joseph: exes are windows binaries
<Sp4rKy> i've just reinstall usplash but it doesn't work :/
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Isn't that an option during the install?
<EnsignRedshirt> acehunky: Do you have a questions about it?  Or are you just trying to find it?
<Sonobana> you can try dosbox or wine
<acehunky> i heard that there's development going on for a sercer edition :)
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis, ubuntu 64 doesn't have java or flash
<Madpilot> nemik: sftp thru Nautilus works nicely
<virogenesis> well it does but not in 64 bit mode
<wastrel> nemik:  i usually scp them :] 
<Sp4rKy> what must i do ?
<thor> wastrel: hwo would i rename the file with mv?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Eck. Well, I will not be using it as my primary machine...
<tonyyarusso> Hm, the XFCE default web browser shortcut icon thinger is to 'mozilla' instead of 'firefox' and doesn't work.
<wastrel> thor:  mv source dest    for example  mv foo bar  changes foo to bar
<elkbuntu> Nunquam_Fidelis, it's up to you, but dont say you havent been warned
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  you can run a 32bit os on a 64bit machine
<Prophet> wastrel: when I try that all I get is, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Prophet> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Sonobana> thor: change it?
* Nunquam_Fidelis nods
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I knew that.
<thor> ok lemme try
<thor> not yet
<wastrel> Prophet:  sudo apt-get etc etc...
<Prophet> kk
<crimsun> shekhar: url, please?
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  best off getting a 64bit as they support 4GB of ram
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Isn't that sort of... unnecessary?
<Prophet> wastrel: your a savoir
<tonyyarusso> Who has 4GB of RAM?
<shekhar> crimsun:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8691
<nemik> Madpilot and wastrel: i have samba on both, i would like that to work but the boxes say they can't display folder contents. but windows sees them fine...
<crimsun> shekhar: ok, looking
<virogenesis> no one yet but for the future its ok
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I really don't need 4 GB of RAM.
<Prophet> tonyyarusso: Video editors?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, Longhorn is going to need it, apparantly ;)
<shekhar> crimsun:  thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> Prophet: Ah, perhaps.
<wastrel> Prophet:  apt has a lot of software :]   don't compile until you check apt first
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, so you'll be hearing more about 4gb ram ;)
<wastrel> Prophet:  also look at synaptic  - GUI for apt
<acehunky> Nunquam_Fidelis: well, I had a one on one meeting with Mark on the Ubuntu Plans for Server edition release .. which is why i am hunting for the development edition of the same..
<virogenesis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  its called looking ahead no need to use old hardware to build a new machine
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: You mean that-which-is-totally-unnecessary-for-me-to-blow-good-money-on-now-that-I've-seen-the-light-of-Linux of course, right? ;)
<thor> Sonobana: yeah it didnt work
<Prophet> yah wastrel: when I sudo ect.. all I get is Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Prophet> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Prophet> is only available from another source
<virogenesis> acehunky, the guys in ubuntu-server might know
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Imagine in twenty years, a terabyte of RAM being standard setup. v_v
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, no. you asked who needs 4gb ram... longhorn users will ;) and of course imagine the speeeeeed
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: However, I have seen the sysreqs of Longhorn/Vista/whatever we'll call it, and frankly I think it's f*&%ing ridiculous.
<nemik> Madpilot and wastrel: so to sftp with nautilus, what would i use as an ftp on the machine whose files i want? how can i let them be shared over sftp?
<wastrel> Prophet:  hmm...  you may need to enable universe....  look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Yes, the speed, of my wallet emptying to buy that much RAM.
<acehunky> Nunquam_Fidelis: thanks, I was hunting for the right channel..
<Madpilot> !tell wastrel about ubuntuguide
<virogenesis> 4gb of ram would get rid of the need for a swap
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i know. when's it supposely due out? 3rd quarter? i'm yet to see a 4ghz processor on the market
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Everything I've heard for Windows, there'a  trehshold. After 1 GB, Windows fails to utilize it.
<tonyyarusso> virogenesis: I don't use my swap as it is, although I do have it.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, well, local market
<Madpilot> nemik: when you set up sftp in Nautilus, the remote files are mounted in Naut. just like your local partitions
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it's going to flop unless they reassess reality
<ownerx> linux kernel can be compiled to support more than 4gb
<thor> Sonobana: when iclick properties on the symlink it says link broken
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Linux likes to use all the RAM it can, so may be a dif. story.
<thor> so there's a deeper problem
<wastrel> nemik:  i don't know samba.  with sftp you need to log in to the account, it's not really for sharing files like windows sharing, afaik
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Whenever the heck they feel like it.  Last I heard was only "expected before the end of the year", but see IE7 for M$ timetables.
<nemik> Madpilot: ok, but how do i get those remote files to be shared? on the 'remote' machine what should i do?
<virogenesis> good thing about vista is it will push hardware into another level
<wastrel> sigh.  Prophet it looks like ubuntuguide is deprecated.  try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XMMS?highlight=%28xmms%29
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Especially if we can do something about it it will!  (I blog about Ubuntu occasionally, who else does?  Planning to chronicle an entire Dapper install to use experience.)
<ownerx> dapper is the vista killer
<Madpilot> nemik: you don't have to do anything - get the remote's IP and it's entire file tree will be available
<ownerx> j/k
<virogenesis> i disagree ownerx  the version after dapper will rock
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i dont see them making the best of the opportunity, they're getting way ahead of themselves if they expect people to be able to afford both a new OS and whizz bang hardware to run it on
<ownerx> thats what they always say viro :)
<virogenesis> they have made some mistakes with dapper
<tonyyarusso> virogenesis: Regular version or the second long-term you mean?
<tonyyarusso> virogenesis: Such as?
<nemik> Madpilot: so why sftp then? i'll have to log in as a user on that machine?
<virogenesis> dapper +1... the next release after dapper will be the one to look out for
<Sonobana> n -s /usr/lib/<javaversio>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: That's what I said.  Upgrading OS: $2000 vs. 'apt-get dist-upgrade'  A toughie!
<virogenesis> the update thingy for dapper is horrid
<Madpilot> nemik: the sftp logs you in, you do need an account on the remote machine
<Nunquam_Fidelis> update thingy?
<wastrel> nemik:  sorry was just explaining what i do- it is a different thing than sharing... sry i don't know samba at all
* tonyyarusso has a proposed spec for dapper+1, and feels kinda special for it (sadly)
<nemik> wastrel, no problem thanks anyway though
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, hehe. i wasnt arguing with that, but simply stating that i dont think we're going to need to worry much about LH because of it
<virogenesis> you know the thing that tells you to update your system
<tonyyarusso> virogenesis: How is it awful?
<Madpilot> virogenesis: you mean the box with the ugly diagonal bit? They're dropping the ugly box...
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I agree.
<virogenesis> its nasty looking
<virogenesis> yes Madpilot
<virogenesis> ahh ok
<Sonobana> damn paste! anyway ln -s /usr/lib/<javaversionn>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so <- that did the trick for me
<nemik> Madpilot: so for the account on the remote box, i don't need an FTP account, can i log in as the same user that is already logged into it? this is between 2 ubuntu boxes
<wastrel> nemik:  yes
<Prophet> wastrel: do you know of any programs (besides xmms) that will listen to internet audio streams?
<ownerx> amarok
<Madpilot> Prophet: Rythymbox
<ownerx> have you looked at streamtuner prophet
<joseph> Sonobana, http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html gave me .exe for linux
<ownerx> not an actual player
<tonyyarusso> Ohp, idea: I would like to collect data in the realm of "What Windows users want / Objections to switching to Linux that need to be addressed".  I have seen one person with wiki pages on this.  Is there some centralized group I should collaborate with, or just go off and do some stuff?
<crimsun> shekhar: your pastebin post is incomplete (lists only lspci -nv output, and I need all of lspci -nv; lspci -v; cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer)
<virogenesis> <Prophet> wastrel: do you know of any programs (besides xmms) that will listen to internet audio streams? <--- BMPx but its being written as we speak
<ownerx> joseph even though its named an exe
<ownerx> its run like this ./file.exe
<wastrel> joseph:  it may be a zip file
<joseph> i see,
<ownerx> the folding linux is named exe but its really a linux binary
<nemik> Madpilot and wastrel: thanks for both your help. i just enabled ssh on the other one and ssh'd into it with nautilus. says sftp. works great! thank you guys!
<wastrel> some self-extracting zips have .exe...
<wastrel> ah it's a shell script or something
<wastrel> ah nvm linux binary :] 
<joseph> how do I unzip this?
<ownerx> they are silly to name it an exe file
<Prophet> ownerx: rythmbox won't work and I just did an apt-get on streamtuner and it says something about dependacies and how it isn't going to install
<wastrel> nemik:  heh np :]   <3 ssh
<EnsignRedshirt> Prophet: realplayer
<joseph> by the way, happy valentines day every one!
<shekhar> crimsun:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8693
<nemik> wastrel: hmmm doesn't wanna play mp3's though, i need to transfer them over first....oh well
<Madpilot> nemik: you've got mp3 support enabled?
<nemik> Madpilot: yes i do
<Madpilot> just checking
<UFO> wow... the xgl system looks great
<wastrel> hmm.... for that i'd setup shoutcast on the remote system :] 
<ownerx> everyones talking about xgl
<lora_> hello, why is it that I need to be a root user in order to run wine?
<wastrel> but i don't listen to music much
<virogenesis> UFO,  what guide did you use?
<UFO> ownerx, have you tryed the xgl server?
<lora_> when i try to run wine as a normal user, i always got this error message: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<lora_> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible.
<ownerx> no ufo, im not using dapper
<nemik> Madpilot and wastrel: thank you both immensly for the help. good night guys!
<crimsun> shekhar: unmute PCM, and turn up its level
<UFO> it needs only the xserver7 and proper dirivers
<xerophyte> How can i find what version if Ubuntu i am running
<wastrel> i know there's a command for that
<wastrel> some lsb thing i think...
<ghoulee> crimsun: so, I have to run setxkbmap for my keyboard layout to work.  even after restarting my system.  that seems funky
<shekhar> crimsun:  how do i do that?
<shekhar> alsamixeR?
<wastrel> alsamixer
<xerophyte> ???
<lora_> hello
<lora_> how to run wine as a normal user?
<crimsun> ghoulee: have you filed a bug?
<shekhar> crimsun:  alsamixer says Item: PCM [off]  -- how do i turn it on?
<crimsun> shekhar: amixer or alsamixer will suffice, but there are other mixers
<lora_> I need always to be a root user in order to execute a windows program under wine, why ?
<crimsun> shekhar: press 'm'
<shekhar> crimsun:  thanks
<shekhar> crimsun:  how did this go off?
<EnsignRedshirt> xerophyte: lsb_release -a
<crimsun> shekhar: either you muted it accidentally, or some program you used muted it
<wastrel> thx EnsignRedshirt :]   i've only seen that once & couldn't remember the command
<shekhar> crimsun:  is there any way to get skype to peacefully coexist with other audio devices?
<wastrel> lora_:  i'm guessing your wine C drive is owned by root
<crimsun> shekhar: if you have multiple sound cards, sure
<shekhar> crimsun:  :(
<furntree> i have a question
<EnsignRedshirt> wastrel: I'd never seen it :)  But lsb<tab> showed lsb_release, and man lsb_release shows the options.
<wastrel> EnsignRedshirt:  here i was scrolling thru apropos version  :] 
<ghoulee> crimsun: Im sleepy, Ill file one tomorrow I promise ;-)
<xerophyte> EnsignRedshirt, is it Ubuntu specific command ???
<furntree> i was installing VLC and i got an error...about compiling or somthing o i was in #Linux and they said to come here
<lora_> wastre: what is the workaround for it?
<EnsignRedshirt> xerophyte: I don't know, but I would guess not.
<Sonobana> isnt there deb-package for vlc?
<xerophyte> EnsignRedshirt, i have centos i could not find it and yum also could not find it
<wastrel> lora_:  change the permissions on the C drive directory, or add yourself to the wine group if that is setup
<furntree> it cant downloadit
<Madpilot> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<lora_> ok
<lora_> thanks so much
<wastrel> hope it works
<heliotrope> can anyone help me, whenever i boot with the ubuntu installation cd the screen gets so distorted i cant make out what it's saying
<wastrel> i don't use wine :] 
<Madpilot> furntree: there's a Ubuntu repo version of vlc - were you installing that?
<lora_> i installed wine in ubuntu out of RPM using alien
<EnsignRedshirt> xerophyte: I just tried it on a debian machince, and it didn't work there, either, so I guess it isn't standard.
<wastrel> heliotrope:  sry i couldn't find info on that for you
<heliotrope> wastre: thanks for trying
<heliotrope> watrel*
<heliotrope> i just cant spell tonight
<wastrel> xerophyte:  lsb = linux standard base , so i'm guessing LSB compliant distros would have it...
<Madpilot> furntree: enable the Universe repo, and then isntall vlc thru Synaptic
<EnsignRedshirt> wastrel: I was thinking the same thing... :)
<furntree> Madpilot can i pm you about it?
<joseph> how do I run *-linux-gnu.sh?
<Madpilot> furntree: if you want - but does the repository version work?
<n00b> how do i format a floppy disk in linux?
<heliotrope> can anyone help me, whenever i boot with the ubuntu installation cd the screen gets so distorted i cant make out what it's saying
<Sp4rKy> why usplash doesn't run when i start my computer ?
<Sp4rKy> heliotrope, what's your screen and resolution ?
<sander> hmm guys... looking for some help.. me totally new to linux...
<Madpilot> !ask
<sander> well... first things i need ...
<sander> macromedia and java players...
<sander> i dont know even which one to download
<frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Madpilot> sander: this page has info on both flash & java: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sp4rKy> sander, i think easy ubuntu help you to install it easily
<sander> il try that site out... brb
<junes> does anyone know of a free 3d cad program?
<varsendagger> hey i am trying to install varicad, has anyone been sucessful?
<theball> sander: this helps alot---- http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<sander> il try that out too... thanks
<theball> hsa anyone been succesful in setting up nvidia drivers for dapper?
<w32> hi
<Sonobana> theball: yeah
<theball> w32: hi
<w32> hey
<w32> long night tonite
<w32> just quit working
<theball> Sonobana, can you tell me how you made it work
<w32> always holidays something friggin crashes
<theball> i canot get gl working
<theball> w32: man do i know
<w32> i rang in the new year recovering a dead dec as/200
<Sonobana> theball: what glxinfo|grep direct says?
<w32> christmas same shit
<theball> Sonobana: working on it
<w32> not really complaining but wife hates it
<sander> hmm... ok i donwloaded java... Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type i got to change the file name_
<w32> wife hates it= life will be miserable when she chooses
<sander> how do i make the file executable?
<w32> anyway.....
<defrysk> chmod +x
<theball> Sonobana: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sonobana> sander: chmod +x file
<DUMAiSO> theball, are you trying to install ati drivers?
<sander> oh... ok...
<w32> has anyone got any resources/tutorials for setting up asterisk on ubuntu
<heliotrope> can anyone help me, whenever i boot with the ubuntu installation cd the screen gets so distorted i cant make out what it's saying
<mItNitOx> j #debian-es
<junes> if u right click then properties that has a GUI for making it executable
<w32> I don't like AAH cause i can't software raid the drives easily
<theball> Sonobana: nope i tried the nvidia drivers for my fx5600 but no go. it was fine in breezy
<w32> heliotrope: try a diffeent video card perhaps
<w32> I doubt its the monitor
<heliotrope> w32: im using windows on it right now and everything is fine
<heliotrope> w32: as soon as the cd boots it goes bad
<junes> is it a laptop?
<w32> well that's because its windows not linux
<heliotrope> yeah it is
<theball> heliotrope: when boot appears on screen after start up choose options and set resolution to 800x600
<w32> I don't mean the video card is bad
<heliotrope> ohh
<w32> and yeah what the ball said
<heliotrope> thanks ball
<joseph> Hi anybody know where console is?
<w32> *theball
<heliotrope> and everyone for helping
<theball> by default often it pushed monitor past its limit
<w32> sure np
<theball> w32: yeah?
<w32> the ball: i was correcting a typo
<varsendagger> hey i have a paste comming
<theball> oh
<furntree> Madpilot
<furntree> thanks for that
<furntree> its working now
<w32> theball: have any experience w/ asterisk ?
<theball> nope
<w32> damn
<Sonobana> joseph: using gnome?
<w32> the asterisk channel varies in quality and chatter
<Sonobana> gnome-terminal for example is terminal
<theball> Sonobana: any ideas how to get gl support with nvidia cards in dapper?
<w32> I can install it with synaptic but config is a differnt game
<Sonobana> theball: did it work in breezy?
<theball> Sonobana: perfectly
<theball> upgraded to dapper and just basic video for the card. i cant seem to get nvidia drivers to load and work
<Sonobana> is nvidia-glx installed
<w32> what is dapper ?
<theball> w32:  astrek as in alternate channels?
<w32> yeah
<Sp4rKy> please does anyone know how to make usplash works ?
<defrysk> Sonobana, nvidia-xconfig enalble
<w32> #asterisk
<defrysk> enable*
<theball> w32: been on a few channels why?
<theball> Sonobana: yes
<wastrel> la la
<theball> installed
<defrysk> theball, sundo nvidia-xconfig enable
<w32> theball: what do you mean ?
<defrysk> sudo*
<defrysk> geez darn typo's
<wastrel> dapper is the next release of ubuntu
<w32> not stable yet ?
<Sonobana> w32: kind of
<w32> dapper i mean
<theball> defrysk i get an error, checking
<defrysk> theball, nvidia-config enable has changed to nvidia-xconfig enable in dapper
<junes> dapper is coming out on 4/20 right?
<w32> I'm still using breezy & hoary
<Sonobana> dapper is development branch
<w32> you can d/l dapper now ?
<theball> defrysk when i type in what you gave me it pukes wrong syntax
<Sonobana> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93157
<wastrel> dapper will be released in april
<theball> defrysk if i leave out enable it backs up things and makes new config
<w32> hey wastrel
<Sonobana> w32: change words breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<junes> is there a changelog anywhere yet?
<wastrel> hi
<Sp4rKy> pleaseee
<Sonobana> w32: and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<theball> w32: i am on a few #channels now and then to answer a previous ?
<Sonobana> *sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<defrysk> theball, see if it works now
<defrysk> time to go
<eflickne> anyone help me?
<defrysk> later folks
<theball> do i need to restart x
<Sonobana> theball: yeah
<defrysk> theball, yup
<Sonobana> defrysk: just ask the question ;)
<theball> thanks defrysk
<w32> sonobana i will try it out no worries about compatibilty my stuff is LEGACY
<theball> Sonobana: trying, its on my other pc
<eflickne> i just installed ubuntu and I have no video after the initial install
<Sonobana> ok
<Sonobana> what command startx returns
<Sonobana> try find errors
<eflickne> should i reboot or what?
<Sonobana> no reboot
<theball> Sonobana: now when i pipe glxinfo i get direct render =yes
<w32> theball: what i was infering 'bout #asterisk while its nice that there are no flooderbots depeding on when you go you'll get nothing but useless chatter bout nuthin related to asterisk
<Sonobana> theball: its working now
<w32> asking about how to install asterisk on ubuntu didn't get any responses
<beniamino_> if i have multiple archives in my sources.list that contain the same packages, which one is used?
<eflickne> Is there anyone available to help me out?
<crimsun> !info asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: (open source Private Branch Exchange (PBX)), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 1:1.0.9.dfsg-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1061 kB, Installed size: 2992 kB
<theball> w32: i am learning some of the foriegn to me topics so i just did not understand
<myk> i have a hard drive question that i hope ubuntu can help/fix... i have a hard drive that is not formatted/partitioned or anything, and windows sees it, but wont let me do anything with it or pick up a drive letter. can ubuntu/linux help initialize the drive, and if so, what do i do?
<crimsun> w32: I presume you've enabled universe and chosen to install asterisk via Synaptic, Add Applications, or aptitude/apt-get
<w32> yes i did
<crimsun> w32: so is it installed?
<theball> myk hang on a sec
<firestorm> Hi. Just swapped my PS/2 keyboard for a USB but it doesn't get picked up on Breezy. Any hints?
!lilo:*! A small regional server has split and rejoined...we're waiting to see if there's significant packet loss. Affected users: about 310. Thanks.
<w32>  yes but i haven't a clue how to configure it
<w32> I'm used to aah
<Sp4rKy> myk , if you want to format it, you could do a sudo mkfs /dev/hdX
<wastrel> myk:  you can format it... mkfs  but you can't format in windows?
<theball> Sonobana, thank you so much
<eflickne> I have absolutely no video upon first boot, how can I re-enable vidoe.
<Sonobana> no problem
<crimsun> w32: there's good documentation on their Web site
<theball> been killing many walls with forehead to get that working
<Sp4rKy> really nobody to help me about usplash?
<theball> myk can you boot into windows?
<theball> with your system
<intelikey> why is dpkg so buggy ?
<theball> and what ver of windows
<Jivenix> mornin
<w32> crimsum: I didn't mean how to install either- i knew that i'm fuckin tired...it's there installed but i follow the docs and it don't work
<myk> I'm in windows now ;)  and windows sees it in the Device Manager, but wont let me do anything with it in Disk Management (listed in one place but not another). last time this happened (different drive) i used the Maxtor disc and it worked. it wont with this one...
<myk> XP
<myk> Pro
<theball> ok right click on my puter and click manage
<w32> aah (centos based ) don't work either even though I get a dialtone-
<myk> im there
<eflickne> When X starts up I get no video....any hints?
<w32> the server just ain't registering
<crimsun> w32: I think you'll be better off checking #asterisk
<theball> do you see the drive in the lower screen?
<crimsun> w32: can't give you any pointers aside from that
<w32> crimsum: I agree with you there I just was hoping someone here had done it in ubuntu
<cyphase> "Five reasons NOT to use Linux" - http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS8124627492.html
<myk> theball: it's not listed there, even tho XP picked it up as "recognized hardware" upon booting up (i've rebooted several times since then)
<theball> eflickne: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from a command line
<cyphase> it's satire :)
<crimsun> intelikey: care to elaborate?
<eflickne> i have no video whatsoever....windows boots fine.
<theball> myk: sound like a jumper config issue
<intelikey> well i don't know what kind of a "hack" the install cd is, but it seems that if you use the install cd and do a server install it is afterwards impossable to install x without enabling the netowrd repos.   xlibs has deps that can't be met.
<joseph> sonobana using ubuntu gnome
<myk> cyphase: it's reason #5 that lead me here. i like expensive ;)
<eflickne> i can see the ubuntu screen where it says loading this and that...
<Sonobana> joseph: gnome-terminal is console
<theball> myk do you have a win98 boot disk or a ubuntu cd?
<myk> theball: jumper eh? hmm... i took it off...
<cyphase> myk, me too
<cyphase> :)
<theball> is the drive master slave or cable select?
<eflickne> just when X starts up then i hear the drum roll and the screen turns off
<myk> no 98, but i have an ubuntu cd, i have ubuntu on a diff HD in this PC, just use windows more
<crimsun> intelikey: presuming only the cdrom apt line is active, what're the unmetdeps packages?
<w32> Well when I figure it out with ubuntu I'll post a tutorial somewhere
<joseph> sonobana: thanks
<w32> thanks guys bbl
<theball> eflkne: hit ctrl-alt-bkspace
<eflickne> i saw something for a second then it went back to blank screen...should i hold it down?
<Shollow> Hi, i have a problem with ubuntu root user, When i was installing ubuntu don't give me root password and I can't log on root. can you help my?
<intelikey> there are 6 libs  i would have to go back to that box for the names and i already pulled the plug on it....... litterally pulled the ac plug.
<wastrel> eflickne:  that was gdm restarting the x server
<theball> eflkne: hit ctrl-alt and minus key
<eflickne> nothing...
<eflickne> i see the login text screen for a brief second after CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<eflickne> i have dual monitors....
<theball> that spose to drop your resolution try to or 3 taps on the - key whilest holding the other 2
<intelikey> if i deside to try it again crimsun i'll msg you.   i put a pastebin up on it eariler if you happen to log irc you can find it pdq
<eflickne> should i unplug one and reboot?
<theball> did ou get it working with just one?
<wastrel> eflickne:  ctrl-alt-backspace  shuts down X.   so then gdm ( you display manager) restarts it
<theball> heck yes
<eflickne> still nothing
<wastrel> eflickne:  what video card?
<theball> get one working and then worry bout the other
<wastrel> eflickne:  ctrl-alt-1
<xerophyte> does anybody know any wireless hotspot authendication system ???
<eflickne> Geforce 6600 OTC
<wastrel> should get you to console
<eflickne> i just did the initial install
<Jivenix> highvoltage, i'm using ubuntu, but my gcc compiler cant find stdio.h file
<Jivenix> where is it usually located?
<wastrel> then sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<eflickne> wastrel:  talking to me?
<wastrel> er yeah sry :
<wastrel> :]  , eeven
<eflickne> wastrel:  i have no video at all on the other computer
<wastrel> Jivenix:  did you install build-essential ?
<myk> theball: sorry, took a bit to peek inside... "No Jumper = DS Slave". i have a custom switch that powers either my win or ubuntu HD which will be the master in either situation, this disk is to port stuff back and forth and as a storage place for the other 2. if i can just get windows to recognize it, i'd be set...
<lockhead> how do i change between windows in vim?
<wastrel> Jivenix:  if not, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<johan> hello
<wastrel> eflickne:  after ctrl-alt-1 ?
<johan> anyone can help me?
<highvoltage> Jivenix: seems like it's in /usr/include
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Jivenix> i dont see it in mine highvoltage
<eflickne> ctrl+alt+backspace does give me a brief login prompt
<Jivenix> is there a package i need to get?
<highvoltage> Jivenix: providede by package libc6-dev
<Shollow> Help: How can I log on root i ubuntu??
<Jivenix> thanks voltage
<highvoltage> someone mentioned "build-essential", install that
<wastrel> ubotu tell shollow about root
<defrysk> !root
<eflickne> how do i boot into terminal?
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<theball> johsn: go ahead
<highvoltage> eflickne: what do you mean?
<wastrel> eflickne:  what does ctrl-alt-1 do?
<eflickne> wastrel:  it does nothing
<crimsun> intelikey: it'd be more helpful to file a bug on Malone
<theball> eflickne: have you booted the system with one monitor yet?
<highvoltage> ectrl+alt+F1 would give you a virtual terminal
<highvoltage> s/ectrl/ctrl
<wastrel> doh yeah f1 not one, my bad
<wastrel> ctrl-alt-f1
<highvoltage> F7 is back
<eflickne> ok that got me somewhere
<wastrel> sry it's getting late here ;] 
<eflickne> highvoltage:  thanks
<theball> wastrel: where are you from?
<wastrel> nyc
<intelikey> crimsun yeah but i'd have to regester to do that.   i'm too lazy to regester.
<Jivenix> ah, build-essential, nice!
<athlon> whats the best player to watch rmvb files ? when I try Realplay's own player, it stutters every 5 seconds
<theball> got me by 3 hours
<johan> any indonesian here?
<defrysk> !indonesia
<ubotu> defrysk: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<defrysk> too bad
<Jivenix> in windows, when i compiled with gcc, i did something like, gcc myfile.c -o myfile.exe
<myk> theball: will ubuntu pick up the disk, or are you thinking that i should try to install ubuntu onto it? ooh... durr... it should pick it up huh?
<Jivenix> how do i compile to something that will run
<Jivenix> :p
<Jivenix> in linux
<eflickne> what was that apt-get thing for reconfiguring display for X
<SeyToN> i cant find in the ubuntu forum about installing deb files :(
<wastrel> Jivenix:  that should work... you don't need the .exe of course
<theball> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theball> eflickne
<Jivenix> oh
<theball> SeyTon: you want to install dloaded deb files?
<athlon> try dpkg -i <debfiles>
<SeyToN> i download nero and its .deb file
<theball> sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<SeyToN> and i have no idea how to install it
<intelikey> Jivenix  files are executable in linus because of the "permissions" bit  not the file name extention.
<SeyToN> cheers
<myk> bbl
<wastrel> Jivenix:  make myfile  should work too
<Jivenix> i got it working!
<Jivenix> thanks
<theball> sudo dpkg -i  nero****
<eflickne> its configuring X-server now
<theball> eflickne: great
<eflickne> its asking amt of memory in kB to be used by video card....what should i put
<eflickne> its 128 MB video card
<eflickne> 128 * 1024?
<theball> just hit enter
<theball> dont specify
<intelikey> echo "$(( 128 * 1024))"
<theball> most entries are default hit enter
<SeyToN> athlon try dpkg -i <debfiles><-------------------- THANKS YOU SAVE ME ALOT OF TIME :D
<intelikey> bash knows math   echo "$(( 128 * 1024 ))"
<Jivenix> whats "C99 mode"
<theball> myk: did i miss you
<pepeluchollanos> hola
<pepeluchollanos> como estan
<pepeluchollanos> alguien habla espaol?
<theball> night all
<intelikey> Jivenix me thinks it is code type like g77 c++ ....
<eflickne> everyone:  i got graphical login on one screen
<eflickne> everyone:  thanks
<szymon> In documentation is been written " Enabling the root account ", I want old way but i don't know password. how can i find it ?
<wastrel> eflickne:  gl getting xinerama working ;] 
<theball> eflickne: have a rgeat time!! night
<eflickne> i only need gcc for a networking class :)
<wastrel> Jivenix:  i'm guessing it's using the C99 language standard
<eflickne> i know how to install that ;)
<intelikey> szymon there is no root password unless you set one.   use   sudo   and your user password
<eflickne> another question:  can I install the nvidia driver and have dual monitors for gnome?
<Jivenix> is there a quick hotkey to move between desktops?
<athlon> ctrl-f1 - ctrl-f4
<eflickne> Jivenix:  good question :)
<intelikey> eflickne you do know about build-essential ?
<Jivenix> hmm, it appears my function keys dont work in ubuntu
<wastrel> Jivenix:  in gnome it's ctrl-alt-<left arrow>
<wastrel> or right arrow
<wastrel> depending which direction you're going
<Jivenix> yeah that works
<Jivenix> sweet
<Jivenix> thanks
<Jivenix> how about to conjure up a console?
<athlon> whoops, I am using kubuntu :-)
<Jivenix> err, terminal
<bk> does anyone know how to join a gnome server and channel?
<MabusXP> How do you shink the icon sizes on the desktop?
<mAIJK> Can someone explain why my internet browsning runs slower on my ubuntu setup then on my windows setup? I takes several sec to browse a new page. In windows it runs much faster.......
<wastrel> hm there's a run dialog box... don't remember the key for it
<intelikey> [ctrl] +[alt] +[f#] 
<eflickne> yes
<wastrel> dunno if there's a terminal hotkey
<eflickne> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eflickne> apache2
<wastrel> Jivenix:  system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts   btw :] 
<Jivenix> oh nice
<eflickne> sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-worker
<intelikey> <wastrel> hm there's a run dialog box... [alt] +[f2] 
<UFO> if i install an 32bit ubuntu on 64bit turion wich kernel should i choose
<Jivenix> sweet!
<Jivenix> i set up control space to conjure up a terminal
<MabusXP> How do you shink the icon sizes on the desktop? I know you can resize one, but how do you change the default size?
<Jivenix> hey you guys see that crazy desktop from novel
<wastrel> Jivenix:  not a bad idea :] 
<Jivenix> can you run that with ubuntu?
<Jivenix> where the desktop turns into a 3d cube you can spin around
<Jivenix> and with transparencies and etc
<wastrel> MabusXP:  i'm not sure... you could check settings in nautilus or it may be a gnome registry thing...
<eflickne> one of my classmates has that on his laptop....its the stupidest thing i've seen
<UFO> Jivenix, yes xgl package
<Jivenix> lol
<virogenesis> only with dapper Jivenix  which isn't suggested actually you can with breezy but pain in the ass
<Jivenix> oklinux_, i wont mess with it
<Jivenix> oops
<Jivenix> that should have read, ok - i wont mess with it
<Jivenix> its useless i'm sure, but its pretty neat looking eye candy
<virogenesis> UFO,  doesn't it require you to update xorg to xorg 7?
<UFO> xgl package needs the xorg7, you can compile the thing to breezy or use dapper
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  have you gotten the Xgl server running on Dapper?
<Jivenix> what's dapper?
<UFO> ProfessorChaos, not yet but it should not be a problem, tested with suse
<dooglus> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due April 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  NICE
<Jivenix> nice
<Jivenix> ufo, is it too complicated for a mere mortal like me
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  i've been trying to get Xgl running on my desktop with a nvidia card and those debs at this website .... http://battlehorse.homelinux.net/w/Wiki.jsp?page=Xgl
<myk> eep. so, i had the unusable, but detectable, HD flying solo when i tried to install ubuntu. it balked at the partitioning stage with the error (3 times, 1 read and 2 write) "Input/output error during (insert read or write) on /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/disc"
<virogenesis> Jivenix, what gfxs card do you have?
<UFO> ProfessorChaos, you should look the driver issues from suse page
<Jivenix> radeon 9k
<Jivenix> on my desktop, some crappy intel thing on this laptop
<eflickne> IA-32 = x86?
<Prophet> wastrel: man do I feel n00bie right now... Forgot that I didn't have any updates/repisitories...... Now xmms works
<Jivenix> how do i find out what graphics card i have on the laptop, any command?
<meepy> I need some help, when I try open the application menu editor, it shows as open, but never do, just exits...
<wastrel> MabusXP:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75044.html
<eflickne> i have athlonx2 3800+
<p0windah> Jivenix: dmesg | more
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  you mean from the wiki page?
<virogenesis> ati don't exactly have the best drivers
<ProfessorChaos> it doesn't say anything about segmentation faults
<intelikey> just a note to whom it may concern; if you setup a duel boot and one system is m$ something, and it isn't on the first hd  then grub will automatically set it up to boot; but it can't boot.    it seems that grub doesn't know to remap the drives like lilo does.    i also know that it can be fixed manually, but the automatic setup either should do it right or not at all.
<UFO> ProfessorChaos, http://en.opensuse.org/Xgl
<wastrel> Prophet:  cool :] 
<meepy> Please, anyone?
<intelikey> Jivenix lshw ~ lspci
<UFO> ProfessorChaos, you need the 3d acceleration to work first, try with glxgears
<Jivenix> yeah, just some crappy intel controller
<intelikey> meepy try opening it in a terminal with   gksudo <blah>
<Prophet> wastrel: after the 30 min of d/l I edited a file to update everything, d/l that than i did the sudo apt-get install crap and it worked, no toying with glib or anything..... It was at this point I grabbed a cup of coffee and swore to only use linux as my OS, with MS it would have been too much effort...
<xerophyte> could somebody compare the nocatauth vs wifidog ?
<Prophet> and that was what I did in my abscence...
<UFO> ok... my download for ubuntu32bit is ready, need to install it, i can give some vnc connection of xgl if got it to work
<szymon> I try to change root password using " sudo passwd root " but it ask me for a password.
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  right on..
<Prophet> lol
<frogzoo> !root
<meepy> /home/meep/.themes/Black/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:878: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "Menu-Menubar/menu-overlay.png"
<meepy> sudo: dsf: command not found
<meepy> (gksudo:8062): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for gperfection2 has no name
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<meepy> sorry
<meepy> spam
<wastrel> szymon:  yes, when you use sudo it asks you for your password.  type in the password for your user account
<Prophet> szymon: use sudo -s -H
<Jivenix> ufo, yay!
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  it works
<Prophet> szymon: than cd is it applies
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  hello ya
<ProfessorChaos> UFO:  let me see that if you get it running
<Prophet> *if it applies
<UFO> ProfessorChaos, ok
<eflickne> i can't get this damn video driver to install...tried the alt-ctrl-f1 thing and it still says i'm running x server
<eflickne> any tips?
<bicinator> HELP!!!! http://pastebin.com/555610
<wastrel> eflickne:  alt-ctrl-f1 leaves X running
<wastrel> eflickne:  it just gets you out of it
<eflickne> how to kill it and just get to login shell
<eflickne> completely out of x
<wastrel> eflickne:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<intelikey> eflickne you will have to kill x ?
<wastrel> eflickne:  should work i think
<Jivenix> has someone posted this already?
<Jivenix> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<eflickne> nvidia driver says i'm still running x server
<Jivenix> how to put xgl on ubuntu
<wastrel> eflickne:  after you do that you may need to go back to X (ctrl-alt-F7) then shut it down
<ProfessorChaos> bicinator:  ha
<bicinator> HELP!!!! http://pastebin.com/555610
<MabusXP> wastrel: thanks for the valiant effort, but with those options you can only increase it from stanard to large or larger.. I wanted to shrink
<intelikey> eflickne did you    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    ?
<UFO> by,
<Prophet> szymon: Did it work?
<eflickne> no
<intelikey> then you are still running x
* intelikey wonders if eflickne knows to use  start to get it going again....
<wastrel> MabusXP:  small & smaller, it works i just tried
<Jivenix> how do i get the version of my ubuntu
<intelikey> uname -r
<Jivenix> is the codename in there somewhere?
<wastrel> Jivenix:  lsb_release -a
<Jivenix> nice
<Jivenix> crap, i have breezey
<Jivenix> i cant use xgl :\\
<Jivenix> is upgrading painless?
<Jivenix> can i make synaptic do it
<wastrel> breezy is the current stable version
<myk> how well will ubuntu pick up and initialize (partition/etc) a new hard drive that may or may not have been in my xbox previously but windows sees and wont let me use? o.O
<Seveas> Jivenix, no it's not painless right now - dapper is unstable
<Alinux> hello, I've installed mozilla-imagezoom but can't remove a package... I get some strange error messages, please someone help me :/
<Seveas> Alinux, errors at the pastebin please
<intelikey> myk linux does not use the bios to find and access hdd's so probably "very well"
<Alinux> Seveas, aha I know
<Alinux> http://pastebin.com/555619 Seveas
<Alinux> :)
<myk> will using/being in ubuntu on a primary HD (already installed) work better than when i tried to install ubuntu on the HD in question? (it wouldnt partition during the install)
<bicinator> x server help http://pastebin.com/555610
<Alinux> I can't really understand where the problem is :(((((
<bicinator> pleaaaaaase
<Alinux> I can't even update my system...
<Alinux> this problem has blocked my updates...
<Seveas> Alinux, hmm... try dpkg -i'ing the original deb again
<intelikey> myk if you can not partition the drive from the installer you probably cant use it.    and if m$ can see the drive but cant access it     that means that it is probably a hardware issue.  i.e.  remove it, you cant use it.
<Alinux> Seveas, I've installed this mozillazoom from apt repository
<Alinux> no manual installtion
<Alinux> but can't remove it.
<Seveas> Alinux, you can manually download it from the repository too :)
<szymon>  when I use that i saw " szymon@Shollow:~$ sudo -s -H " szymon is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."  what is going on??
<myk> bleh. okay, thanks ;) i guess i'll head to bed and cry myself to sleep
<intelikey> myk  hehhe or unplug the ide cable and flip it over the right way......  :?
<Seveas> Alinux, you can also edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-imagezoom.postrm and remove the error-giving lines
<cyphase> :O
<cyphase> http://www.ctatattler.com/2006/02/cta_info_screen.html
<Alinux> Seveas, ah
<liable> eww
<intelikey> i did a  rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postrm   one time.... makes removing things a breeze  :)
<tortho> when i start gnome i'll get an error window, but the info in it says delete or keep the panel.... It doesn't say anything more.... also my wallpaper is gone, and i can't rightclick the desktop.. to get a menu.. Any solutions?
<myk> LOL! well, it ~was~ in my xbox (chipped) and i want to use it in my pc again. i've followed all instructions to bring it back into the pc world, but no go. was helping ubuntu would ubunt-it... thanks for the help tho :D
<liable> good way to break dpkg too..
<intelikey> pn myk
<Seveas> intelikey, omg.. :)
<Alinux> Sebastian_G, with normal dpkg -i I can't install it
<intelikey> liable dpkg was already borked there.
<tyndz> how about xgl?
<Alinux> Seveas, is there way to remove it forever ? :)
<Seveas> Alinux, sudo rm -rf /
<Seveas> ;)
<intelikey> <Alinux> Sebastian_G, with normal dpkg -i I can't install it          sudo ?
<Alinux> Sebastian_G, :D
<Alinux> Seveas, :)
<Alinux> ok
<Alinux> I'll do it
<Seveas> Alinux, but commenting out bad parts of the postrm should do the trick
<Alinux> mmmm sudo rm -rf / works... but HD is very busy
<intelikey> yeah it will slow down i a while.
<szymon> How can I become a sudo user ??
<intelikey> but you won't have many files left
<Seveas> szymon, by using sudo :)
<bicinator> Anyone who knows anything about x server = http://pastebin.com/555610
<Madpilot> szymon: read the URL you were given - sudo just goes in front of the command you need to use
<intelikey> get in the admin group szymon
<SeyToN> anyone can recomend me a good program to copy dvd movies... Like (Shrink on w32) for linux?
<wastrel> bicinator:  are you in the video group?
<Matyasza> hi there :)
<szymon> but when i use sudo  console shows that i'm no sudo user
<liable> SeyToN: k9copy, no idea if ubuntu has it.
<Madpilot> szymon: there is no "sudo user"
<szymon> i want to change root password
<Matyasza> I just installed Ubuntu and have another server on the network but for some reason my ubuntu linux doesnt get a ip address from my DHCP server
<SeyToN> i'll if it works
<SeyToN> cheers by the way
<szymon> " sudo passwd root
<szymon> and nothing happens
<Madpilot> szymon: you don't need a root pw...
<intelikey> szymon how did you install ubuntu?   default   or expert/server-expert ?
<szymon> default
<wastrel> Matyasza:  are you using gnome?   system->administration->networking
<intelikey> the user you made durring install should be able to use    sudo
<NoStress> hi people and bots
<intelikey> any users added after that probably wont be able too
<heliotrope> success!
<wastrel> rawk
<Matyasza> !network
<heliotrope> oooh! one more question though
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<Matyasza> !dhcp-setup
<ubotu> Matyasza: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<heliotrope> wastrel: i have a wireless card for my laptop, it's not showing up or working on ubuntu
<heliotrope> wastrel: i dont know how to install drivers on linux :\
<liable> heliotrope: sorry you have exceeded your daily quota! :)
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<wastrel> wifi config is voodoo
<heliotrope> where is that at
<szymon> intelikey : i try to do system update and i give my passwd  and it show my that i don't have root  acces
<liable> meh
<wastrel> i won't touch it, likely to get hexed
<wastrel> Matyasza:  did you try system->administration->networking ?
<eflickne> everyone:  anyone recommend a good C++ IDE for developing console apps?
<Matyasza> I cant get into KDE yet
<eflickne> i have SciTE installed and am quite familiar with makefiles....
<eflickne> just curious
<Matyasza> because i need to use my network to copy the grapics cards
<Matyasza> drivers
<Madpilot> szymon: using your own user pw when it asks for one?
<wastrel> Matyasza:  ok how about ifconfig eth0
<intelikey> szymon if you are locked out of root,  you will have to boot to single  or possable "failsafe mode"  (is failsafe = root?)   and fix it.
<Matyasza> for some reason the ubuntu doesnt pick up the ipaddress
<meepy> How do I remove hplip?
<Matyasza> ok thanks
<Matyasza> i managed to give myself a ip address
<wastrel> yay
<intelikey> meepy you mean    apt-get remove --purge hplip   ?
<wastrel> Matyasza:  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<wastrel> 
<Matyasza> wastrel: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.198 --------> thank you
<wastrel> adding that to /etc/network/interfaces  might work..
<wastrel> for dhcp
<fek> moin
<wastrel> but manual is good :] 
<Matyasza> yeah i will try that
<Matyasza> all i wanted to do is actually just copy a file of my other pc for now
<heliotrope> this looks like a lot of work for a wireless card
<Alinux> Seveas, done. removed config and all relative files.
<meepy> intelikey: it says its not installed
<heliotrope> a lot of work is still better than paying for windows though, so.. here i go (crying)
<liable> heliotrope: dpends how much you like checking emails from the garden/cafe/shitter..
<heliotrope> haha, my house is set up as a wireless network
<wastrel> heliotrope:  it is a royal pita
<Seveas> wireless is qctually quite easy
<SeyToN> i really like this tool of debian "apt-get" :P
<wastrel> heliotrope:  is your card supported?
<Seveas> if ou don't use wpa/802.1x
<liable> meh, get the driver, the rest is easy..
<Seveas> or a broadcrap card
<heliotrope> i have a linksys 802.11g
<heliotrope> :\
<liable> even wpa is easy if the driver and wpasupp play.
<heliotrope> i just switched from windows
<intelikey> meepy oh you mean    sudo apt-get install hplip && sudo apt-get remove --purge hplip   then ?
<faiper> Someone in DapperFlight3 ?
<intelikey> :)
<Seveas> liable, yeah, NOW it is, in the early days of ubuntu I struggled a lot with it :)
<heliotrope> so, i have the cd that came with it
<meepy> ....
<meepy> I want to close port 1025,1026
<liable> Seveas: wpa supp will always keep you on your toes with new versions :)
<heliotrope> what should i do?
<meepy> I thought hplip was running on that
<Alinux> Seveas, faiper me to Dapper F 3
<Seveas> liable, with network manager at least some clue is going into it
<Seveas> (wpasupplicant really is on crack)
<intelikey> meepy if it aint installed it must not be running on them
<elkbuntu> !e17
<heliotrope> seveas, what should i do to set this up?
<meepy> Any way to locate what process is running on it?
<elkbuntu> does e17 go ok on dapper, does anyone know?
<Seveas> heliotrope, didn't see your question at all, just dropped in. But it being a linksys suggests a broadcom chip. Does your lspci agree with that?
<intelikey> lsof | grep 102
<faiper> Already of the one to install the Dapper as main system?
<heliotrope> seveas, i dont eve know what that means, im sorry i just installed ubuntu, im a total n00b
<tortho> anyone who knows exactly wich gnome package wich controls the desktop window (the wallpapered "window")?
<elkbuntu> faiper just apt-get dist-upgrade, not via cd, no
<tortho> if there is only one :-)
<Seveas> heliotrope, open a terminal (apps -> accessories -> terminal) and type "lspci"
<Seveas> heliotrope, in the crap it spits out, search for "Ethernet Controller"
<Seveas> What brand does it say after "Ethernet Controller"?
<intelikey> tortho gnome ?
<elkbuntu> faiper and no, not as main system, but i think it's at least a week since i windozed
<malv> whats the standard gnome newsgroup reader?
<Seveas> pan
<heliotrope> Via Technologies, [Rhine-II] 
<malv> thanks
<heliotrope> (this baby is ooooollldddd)
<Seveas> heliotrope, ok, that's the cable network, there should be another one :)
<heliotrope> haha, ok lemme check
<tortho> intelikey: I've lost the wallpaper & the "right-click menu" on my desktop.. because i was running out of disk space.. i tryed to reinstall a couple of packages, but it still gives me an error at startup..
<heliotrope> i found a network controller which im assuming you mean because its called
<heliotrope> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<Seveas> yep, broadcrap alright
<heliotrope> lol nice
<Seveas> that means ndiswrapper "fun"
<Matyasza> wastrel: do you know how i set my gateway inside eth0?
<intelikey> tortho oooh yuch.
<Seveas> do you have the windows 2000 driver for the card? You need the .sys and.inf file from that driver
<szymon> can I logon root account in gnome?
<heliotrope> yeah, the disc is in now
<tortho> intelikey: And dapper is no good at handeling this. it freezes, even if you free up some space.
<newbiee> hello...
<wastrel> Matyasza:  route add default gw <foo>
<Seveas> hi newbiee
<intelikey> that's major borkage tortho,  make larger partitions and start over.
<heliotrope> what do i do with those files?
<Matyasza> thank you
<Seveas> heliotrope, put the .inf and .sys file somewhere where you can find it easily (your homedir should work)
<newbiee> hi Seveas
<heliotrope> ok
<tortho> intelikey: I was waiting for that one :-)
<heliotrope> ill just throw it on the desktop haha
<newbiee> whats the command for unblock port.. i mean after drop some port
<Seveas> heliotrope, that should work :)
<heliotrope> what do the little locks mean?
<heliotrope> (i stress the n00bness)
<Seveas> heliotrope, after that: sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/bla.inf (replace bla.inf with the real name of course)
<Seveas> heliotrope, that the files are not writable
<Hysty> can someone who has Kubuntu 5.10 installed please tell me what their menu.lst grub boot entry is?
<Seveas> which is completely unimportant for now :)
<heliotrope> haha ok
<intelikey> Hysty kubuntu/ubuntu  the menu.lst should be the same
<Seveas> raphink, poke, what are you dong to your connection? :)
<Hysty> intelikey: thats what i thought, but i am getting a file not found error message
<heliotrope> it said command not found :\
<wastrel> Hysty:  #flood
<heliotrope> i must have done something wrong
<Seveas> heliotrope, ah right: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Seveas> heliotrope, no, the 'ndiswrapper' command is not installed by default
<heliotrope> ohh
<Hysty> ah kubuntu is 686 not 386
<heliotrope> ok, it's doing its thing
<ownerx> it installs the 386 kernel by default
<heliotrope> ok installed the inf
<Seveas> heliotrope, if it's done that try the command again
<newbiee> hay... after drop some port... how up it and make it work again?
<wastrel> Hysty:  depends on your processor :] 
<intelikey> Hysty check absolute paths  i.e.   ls    /initrd      /boot/initrd-<release>.img    and so forth.
<Seveas> ok, try: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<intelikey> err ls -l
<Seveas> that should say "driver present, hardware present"
<heliotrope> wait what, i did the .inf file
<NoStress> newbiee: you should read some documentation about iptables, or install a gui like firestarter
<intelikey> and compare them with the entry in your menu.lst
<heliotrope> now do sudo ndiswrapper -l ?
<newbiee> NoStress: i never use linux before.. so..im blid about it
<NoStress> newbiee: install firestarter with synaptic
<Seveas> heliotrope, correct
<NoStress> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<heliotrope> :), ok
<heliotrope> now what do i do?
<Seveas> heliotrope, did it say "driver present, hardware present"?
<heliotrope> yeah it did
<Seveas> cool
<Seveas> then do this:
<Seveas> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Seveas> echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Seveas> that loads the driver
<wastrel> aww
<wastrel> you should get him using vi
<intelikey> tee is good
<Seveas> wastrel, I'm not that evil
<wastrel> :p
<heliotrope> ok
<Seveas> no errors?
<heliotrope> dont see any, it just echoed ndiswrapper and thats it
<Seveas> this is going really smooth then :)
<Seveas> try: ifconfig -a
<heliotrope> almost.. too smooth lol
<Seveas> it should show a 'wlan0'
<heliotrope> it does
<Seveas> do you use dhcp on your network or fixed addresses?
<heliotrope> umm
<heliotrope> dhcp im guessing :\
<wastrel> ooh i want a fixed addy for my wiffy
<Seveas> if you don't specify addresses manually anywhere you use dhcp :)
<heliotrope> haha, then that's what i use
<Seveas> ok, then you're almost there
<heliotrope> yayyy
<Seveas> 3 more commands to get it working:
<heliotrope> sounds good to me
<meepy> I do a portscan on myself and find that port 631, 1025, 1026 is open. I tried lsof -i :port - but it comes with an error
<Seveas> echo "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" | sudo tee -a /etc/network interfaces
<Seveas> echo "auto wlan0" | sudo tee -a /etc/network interfaces
<Seveas> ah feck
<Seveas> those are wrong :)
<wastrel> meepy:  grep 631 /etc/services
<Seveas> echo "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<heliotrope> haha
<Seveas> echo "auto wlan0" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> those are right :)
<Seveas> and as last command: sudo ifup wlan0
<Seveas> and it should then work :)
<wastrel> meepy:  631 is CUPS i'm guessing
<heliotrope> its doing something haha
<meepy> I already did remove gnome-cups-manager
<heliotrope> not sure what
<meepy> But its still listining
<Seveas> at the end it should say "Bound to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<catfox> hi all. would any mail server savvy people be able to take a look at this thread if they have time? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129953
<catfox> i can't figure out what's wrong
<heliotrope> it said
<heliotrope> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<heliotrope> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Seveas> ah wait
<heliotrope> k
<Seveas> I forgot something quite important
<heliotrope> uh ohh
<Seveas> do you use wep or wpa?
<heliotrope> wep
<wastrel> meepy:  dunno...
<Seveas> yeah, than it can't work yet :)
<Seveas> we didn't add the network details
<heliotrope> :O
<Seveas> but you can do that via the gui, which is easier -> system -> admin -> networking
<heliotrope> where did you learn to do all of that
<Seveas> actually, I never used that gui thing
<Seveas> I'm a command line addict :)
<heliotrope> i can tell! lol
<Madpilot> you can get treatment for that, you know :P
<wastrel> night night
<Seveas> Madpilot, I don't want to :)
<heliotrope> it says it's active but i cant access any pages
<kryptoz> if i had a Gig switch and Gig ethernet cards in my computers i can attain maximum 1 Gbps speed rite ? is there a way where i can attain more traffic than tis ?
<Seveas> heliotrope, try 'iwconfig wlan0' does it report to be connected to your essid with the correct WEP key?
<_mindspin> you know that all machines share the bandwidth?
<intelikey> Madpilot tretment for cli users is   apt-get remove xserver-xorg   isn't it ?
<Madpilot> intelikey: no, that creates cli addicts
<intelikey> so that's why i'm getting worse.....
<heliotrope> essid:off/any
<stevr1it> i need your help once again. I need to instal the laser shot printer canon LBP 2900
<stevr1it> i was able to find a way a week ago, now i have lost the website
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> I heard printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<stevr1it> i will check soon
<Seveas> heliotrope, hmm, try this to get it working for now: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your ssid here"
<stevr1it> linux printing, laredy seen, nothing in it
<Seveas> heliotrope, and for now, turn off wep on the router
<Seveas> just to see whether it works without wep
<elkbuntu> !wine
<xvium> Hello
<stevr1it> nothing it botht he links
<stevr1it> the links
<stevr1it> it does nto exist as model inthem
<xvium> how come when i use su to get into root it says authentication failure
<xvium> ?
<Madpilot> xvium: use sudo
<hatake_kakashi> xvium: maybe incorrect password?
<Madpilot> !tell xvium about root
<hatake_kakashi> is there a possibility to install kubuntu-desktop from the cd without downloading and then installing it from the repos?
<intelikey> xvium  i would guess because you have no root password set..........
<heliotrope> just one sec
<xvium> Thx mad pilot
<hatake_kakashi> xvium: btw, by default root'
<nowotny> hello... does anyone know if there is a way to check what so intensively writes to my HDD...?
<GigaClon> hatake_kakashi, only if you have the kubuntu install CD
<intelikey> hatake_kakashi if you have the kubuntu cd
<stevr1it> so, any further suggestion for this canon LBP laser 2900 printer?
<hatake_kakashi> root's account has no password and you cannot login via su
<hatake_kakashi> GigaClon and intelikey: I have installed ubuntu Hoary, I also have kubuntu hoary. I have done apt-cdrom but it still fails to install from the cd first prior to downloading from the web
<ProfessorChaos> okay, so my i'm trying to get dapper running on my box, X doesn't seem to be working now!  yay!  here's a pastebin of my attempt to reinstall the xserver-xorg package http://pastebin.com/555656
<ProfessorChaos> HELP!
<heliotrope> you're going to kill me
<heliotrope> it's wpa
<intelikey> hatake_kakashi yes i know your pain there.  comment out the repos and install it then undo that
<hatake_kakashi> GigaClon and intelikey: I have tried apt-get update and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but it fails..
<heliotrope> sorry, its my friends router, im not even at home, its WPA
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: hmm ok going to give that a try after I finnish getting the updates through my shaped connection :S
<intelikey> hatake_kakashi it seem that apt is hard coded to use network over cds....   seems backwards to me, but so it is.
<snowblink> are the security patches available yet?
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: that would be a one big against the idea of apt-get :/ oh well
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: oh btw, what happens if even after I tried uncommenting those extra lines out and it still fails?
<dark`zzz> mplayer don't wanna use opengl, when i choose gl or gl2 driver it crashes, how can i install opengl libs?
<dark`zzz> and, how can i set subtitles to do not be transparent on mplayer? u_u
<intelikey> hatake_kakashi let's not get me started,  i'm not too pleased with apt/dpkg today anyway.....
<tortho> Anyone using a CNet CWP-854 wireless network card?
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: blah, well I'd ask just in case :) I have had to reinstall at least twice due to adventerous apt-get everything out of both stable and universe/multiverse repos
<Upayavir1> I am planning to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper, to try and fix an ACPI problem. Is there anything I should know about upgrading (I know about /etc/apt/sources.list etc) Is there a specific version I should upgrade to? Just to the latest? Is it stable enough for "intelligent" daily usage?
<intelikey> hatake_kakashi what happens is lots of special words with little compassion for the packagers....    ;/
<helio> seveas?
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: though I do thank those who dedicate their time to make it work, and if possible I try to help out where possible. However, my previous configuration got messed up heavily somewhere
<helio> sorry, router went down, im still under heliotrope in here at the same time i guess
<Ng> Upayavir1: it may or may not explode on you any time between now and april
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: but I'd like to try a bit of new stuff here and there, afterall, I spend time tweaking things
<intelikey> hatake_kakashi hey, you know what linux users do ?
<Upayavir1> Ng: "Explode". Interesting word. Presumably recoverable explosions. e.g. have to report a bug, wait for fix, manage without some feature until it works again, etc? Or HDD crashes? :-P
<tortho> Upayavirl: If you plan to upgrade, help the developer with using the new upgrade tool: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<kieran> hello every1
<vincenz> Anyone use "dia"
<bigfoot1> i have a url that i want to find more info about. it's in numbers and decimal points. Eg. 384.38.38.288. How do i find out more info about such a website?
<j2daosh> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: I know they usually have the approach of, 'If its not fscked, don't fsck with it'. Is that what you were referring to?
<NoStress> bigfoot1: this IP is not valid
<dark`zzz> nothing about opengl?;;
<intelikey> hatake_kakashi   they install software........     ;p
<xvium> i just finished installing kubuntu, and my mouse is screwing up my mouse pointer seems to be about an inch away from where its accually selecting
<bigfoot1> NoStress: 66.89.75.168
<bigfoot1> NoStress: 66.89.75.168 is the real one.
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: what do you mean more information?
<xvium> what do i do :P
<snowblink> Can anyone get the new security updates via apt?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: coz that's the base URL of a streaming audio file (rm/ram) file that I'm listening to.
<Upayavir1> tortho: Noted, thanks. I'll try it.
<hatake_kakashi> intelikey: heh, but I do more than just install :) hence that's one of the main reasons why I moved off since win2k. Moved to RH8, then SuSE Pro 8 and now this
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: I mean what sort of information? who owns that IP, etc?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: yes. who owns that ip, and etc.
<Enchanter_tim> hello.
<Enchanter_tim> to report a bug in dapper, i would go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs, right ?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: there is a tool called whois, I think it may come with ubuntu as standard, if not then you can apt-get it or get a tool from googling
<NoStress> bigfoot1: whois IP
<helio> SEVEAS - all i had to do is retstart THANKYOU FOR HELPING
<xvium> can someone help me , my mouse is messed
<Madpilot> Enchanter_tim: yes - you'll need a launchpad account
<tortho> bigfoot1: http://www.dnsstuff.com/
<bigfoot1> NoStress: hatake_kakashi. thanks
<hatake_kakashi> NoStress: heh I personally prefer zoneedit's whois, its a global whois type of searcher :) you don't need to add another one etc, you just run that program and you are set
<Enchanter_tim> Madpilot: is that hard to come by? ;)
<Enchanter_tim> the new kernel released a couple of days ago breaks cx-office
<Madpilot> Enchanter_tim: not at all - there should be a log in/create account link in the top right corner of the site
<morphix> blorgh.
<kane__> hi everybody... how do I change my MAC adress...??? Somebody told me I don't need special program but instead use ifconfig... but I haven't figured out yet... anybody knows????
<nn_ttii> soreee semuu
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-nettool, which depends on whois
<hatake_kakashi> kane__: maybe ifconfig howto?
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: ahh ok, well my bad
<nn_ttii> hiiiiii
<dooglus> kane__: ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac address>
<nn_ttii> r u there
<kane__> hatake_kakashi, i get error...
<kane__> dooglus, thx I'll try that
<nn_ttii> ada orang indonesia gak
<ProfessorChaos> how do I kickstart a dapper installation from apt-get?
<dooglus> kane__: I use a "pre-up" line in /etc/network/interfaces to do it each time the interface comes up
<nn_ttii> loooooooooo
<kane__> dooglus, wait a sec...
<dooglus> ProfessorChaos: update your sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ProfessorChaos> dooglus:  I did that, but now my Xserver is all whacked out
<dooglus> ProfessorChaos: dapper isn't ready yet
<ProfessorChaos> dooglus:  baah, I got dapper running just fine on my other box
<dooglus> ProfessorChaos: well done :)
<ProfessorChaos> dooglus:  you from france?
<kane__> dooglus, I reckon I have to disconnect... cause I get device busy error
<dooglus> ProfessorChaos: no.  do you have any more questions at all?
<ProfessorChaos> dooglus:  ya, any idea what I can do to make this piece of crap work?
<dooglus> kane__: yes.  use a "pre-up" line to do it before the interface comes up
<dooglus> ProfessorChaos: you're not giving us much to go on
<ProfessorChaos> http://pastebin.com/555656
<ProfessorChaos> dooglus:  http://pastebin.com/555656
<dooglus> "whacked out" and "piece of crap" are hardly information-rich
<JANJAN> HI HELLO
<ProfessorChaos> dooglus:  I know
<kane__> dooglus, ok...
<kane__> dooglus, and thx a lot...
<Seveas> JANJAN, please drop the caps...
<JANJAN> ASL
<jenda> JANJAN: And please drop the asl
<Seveas> JANJAN, this is a support channel, no general chat place...
<Matyasza> what is the latest gcc?
<Seveas> 4.0.1 (or maybe even .2 now)
<SeyToN> who can recomend me a good program for sensors?
<Seveas> !info gcc dapper
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:4.0.2-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<JANJAN> I DONT KNOW
<Matyasza> do you think its a good idea for me to get the latest gcc before i install the latest nvidia drivers?
<Seveas> JANJAN, if you're not here for Ubuntu support, other channels are more suitable for you
<JANJAN> HI HELLO
<xerophyte> is there any documentation to setup gateway server with Ubuntu
<kane__> dooglus, do I write it at the beginning?
<snooze_> xerophyte: should be quite easy
<BadBrad> Can anyone here point me in the right direction to get to use my 3G phone to dialup via usb??? please
<AlinuxOS> Janet :) no capitals please :)
<xerophyte> snooze_, true i need to setup this dhcpd server so others can get ips from the gateway
<kane__> dooglus, or after iterface activation?
<Christopher> hellochannel
<Christopher> anyone using fluxbox desktop?
<snooze_> xerophyte: oh yeah, that would be the only thing about this i've not made before
<snooze_> Christopher: yes.
<snooze_> Christopher: it's one of my absolutley favourites.
<Christopher> good then you know alot about it then
<snooze_> l <-> e
<snooze_> Christopher: maybe
<Christopher> i cant change the volume
<dooglus> ProfessorChaos: did you try sudo bash -c "echo '83ab85c01fb6849bc0c0827fab4ca91f  -' > /var/lib/x11/X.md5sum" ?
<snooze_> Christopher: volume of what?
<SeyToN> anyone who use sensors here?
<snooze_> SeyToN: lmsensors?
<Christopher> isntthere an overalll volume of the desktop
<Ivaldi> Christopher, the sound volume? you could try changing it in alsamixer
<SeyToN> yeah
<BadBrad> 3g phone users anyone, please
<dooglus> Christopher: if you double-click the volume control you'll see more sliders
<SeyToN> do i have downloaded?
<snooze_> Christopher: the desktop does not produce sound at all, so why should there be a volume slider?
<snooze_> Christopher: fluxbox has nothing to do with sound at all
<Christopher> i mean if i play a card game
<Christopher> its really loud
<Christopher> and i couldnt turn it down
<snooze_> Christopher: try using gkrellm-volume
<xerophyte> apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq  thats says could not able to find .. am i missing some repos if so what are those ???
<Christopher> that desklet thing
<snooze_> Christopher: what you are looking for, is a _tool_ that _integrates_ into your fluxbox desktops.
<Madpilot> xerophyte: do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos working?
<Christopher> is there a file browser or explore for the directories of the such in GUI
<snooze_> Christopher: it's not fluxbox purpose to think about how users change their soundcard volume and it's okay that way.
<SeyToN> lmsensors its part of kernel or you gotta install it?
<Madpilot> !sensors
<ubotu> sensors is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<Christopher> yeah good point
<Madpilot> SeyToN: see the bot's URL above ^^^
<snooze_> Christopher: as just said, if you want a windowmanager, you will get a windowmanager. go use a desktop environment instead if it doesn't satisfy you.
<xerophyte> Madpilot, its default isntall do i have to modify something in the /etc/apt/source.list to enable them just wondering
<snooze_> Christopher: you may want to use gkrellm-volume or a mixer dockapp from windowmaker instead.
<Arafangion> Alright! Who used my nick this week? I demand my royalty for use!
<Christopher> im just new to it
<Madpilot> !tell xerophyte about repos
<snooze_> Christopher: i recognized that :)
<Christopher> so i was just curious if somethign was wrong or not
<xerophyte> Madpilot,  Get:13 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages [26.1kB] 
<xerophyte> Get:14 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages [1353B] 
<snooze_> Christopher: there's nothing wrong with it. you just need additional software, that does the little things your window manager doesn't do.
<Enchanter_tim> Madpilot: thanks, bug is registered :)
<snooze_> Christopher: as just said, a windowmanager's purpose is moving windows across your desktop area and handling them in a userfriendly way.
<Christopher> ahh i got it
<xerophyte> Madpilot, does that means i have Universe and Multiverse are configured
<dooglus> snooze_: you haven't tried ratpoison?
<Madpilot> xerox: the backports aren't really needed, you just need the regular Universe/Multi
<Madpilot> xerophyte: no
<Christopher> so flux is more of type it up in the terminal
<snooze_> Christopher: if you want to play mp3's you shouldn't bother fluxbox developers that there is no player integrated :)
<snooze_> dooglus: of course.
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried installing kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu? (Hoary)
<eric> seveas, are you in here?
<Madpilot> xerophyte: copy this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: kubuntu and ubuntu co-exist.  you don't install one on top of the other.
* SeyToN so bloody easy to use ubuntu im loving it :P
<snooze_> Christopher: i'm making customized fluxbox builds and own themes/styles for myself, especially using artwiz fonts.
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: I'm trying to install KDE for ubuntu (which only has Gnome)
<Christopher> wish i knew how to do that
<Seveas> eric had patience...
<snooze_> SeyToN: linux is _not_ easy :)
<ProfessorChaos> how do I add gdm to my rc2.d ?
<Christopher> ive seen some really cool themes of users sets up in the threads
<Seveas> ProfessorChaos, the gdm package should do that for you...
<Christopher> just cant find them
<Christopher> is it hard to make your own themes?
<snooze_> Christopher: http://arje.de/screenshot.jpg
<snooze_> Christopher: that's one of mine
<SeyToN> i used to had suse before wasnt too bad but this distro i really like it
<snooze_> Christopher: just go ahead :)
<Christopher> ill check it out right now
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: any clue?
<SeyToN> the tool apt-get its awesome :
<snooze_> SeyToN: ubuntu is just based on debian, so of course it rocks, yes :=)
<Christopher> how do you get the windows to be transparent?
<Prophet> heh, I thought to myself, 5 am and I'm bored where to go.... So I come here, ugh, I have like 6 hours of updates to download.... and now I'm on my 8th cup of coffee.. so I'm doing good
<snooze_> Christopher: uhm
<snooze_> Christopher: aterm -fg white -bg black +sb -tr -sh 30
<snooze_> e.g.
<Madpilot> Prophet: life is good, eh? :P
<snooze_> Christopher: you can also made the borders transparent in fluxbox's configuration menu
<Christopher> yeah i tried messing with that
<snooze_> Christopher: just use a terminal emulator that supports pseudo transparency.
<Christopher> do you set the numbers up high or really low
<Prophet> Madpilot: Ohyah, best part is in 3 hours I have to goto school
<snooze_> Christopher: depends on if the setting is transparency or opacity.
<Christopher> mine says transparency but no opacity
<snooze_> Christopher: just play around with it before you ask such questions :)
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> heh
<Christopher> hah
<Christopher> yeah i tired the thing is.. nothing changes
<Christopher> tried*
<snooze_> Christopher: what did you try?
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> wow, this coffee is really thick
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried installing kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu? (Hoary)
<snooze_> "tory amos - smells like teen spirit" is awesome
<Christopher> changing the alphas for the transparency setting in configurations
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: i got it here right now.
<Christopher> 0 to 255... for focused window, unfocused window etc
<snooze_> Christopher: you would have to restart fluxbox
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> snooze_: Wasn't Smells like teen spirit by Nirvana
<snooze_> Christopher: just select restart from the menu
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: i think it's a covered version, yes.
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> heh
<hatake_kakashi> snooze_: how did you get it to install? I tried installing it and it said that I have unmet dependencies, one followed by the other saying its not going to be installed, do I force the install or?
<Christopher> hmm
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: what's the question?  have I tried it?  yes, I have.  did it work?  yes, it did.
<Christopher> still nothing different
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> oh hatake_kakashi: one sec
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get install kde
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: maybe "how?" : "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> i know whats wrong
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> yah, snooze_ beat me too it
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: that's all i did
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: and it just works, i'm using kde right now.
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> hatake_kakashi, I did that as well and almost all my dependacie crap went away
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: I have both ubuntu and kubuntu (Hoary) on cd. I have installed ubuntu via the hoary cd, but I want apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop via kubuntu cdrom that I have. So far I have got apt-get to read the cd but it said there are unmet dependencies. Each of the packages claim that they are not to be installed
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: the only issue was getting those 200mb's and installing them, but my connection and my pc are pretty fast.
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> would you have to partition to install 2 versions of linux?
<hatake_kakashi> snooze_: that's exactly my problem, hence I want to install them off the cd
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: if you got 2 disks not.
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> ahh
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: cd?
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: I guess you've updated your ubuntu installation so that it now depends on newer packages than you have on CD?
<hatake_kakashi> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: my plan is to not to do that, I want both KDE and Gnome on one install
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> how do you get ubuntu to reconize your secound hd
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: uhm
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: you don't need to.
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: yeah, would it cause an impact?
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: add the net sources as well as the CD sources.  it will use the CD where it can, and download what it needs to
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: you just need a way to boot from the second hd
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: you can investigate further - try installing one of the packages it says won't be installed.  it'll tell you why it won't be installed
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> snooze_, okay it's that i have installed a new hd but I can't find it in ubuntu
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: let's say by specifying which hdd is the primary boot device for your bios or by adding it to grub's menu.lst
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: a new install to the second hd should detect the first and add those entries to the boot loader's menu.
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: currently I have the cd as the first ones on the list, and its followed by the net ones. The last thing I want is apt-get asking to download 200MB worth of KDE files like it did last time, if that's the case, I'll probably have to wipe the hd clean and start fresh again
<zzaza> hi all
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: kubuntu sucks in Hoary anyway...
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: if you want to do all that manually you have to fuck around with grub's menu.lst
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: go get some nice breezy badger cd's for free 8)
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: well, as of that time, I had both those cd
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: they ship directly to your postbox for free.
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> snooze_, I don't want to install a new linux it's that I've installed a new hd but I didn't reformat it and Bios won't reconize it... bleh I might get around to fucking with grub's menu later
<hatake_kakashi> snooze_: o.O hmm
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: hoary is almost a year old now - it's worth updating to breezy anyway.
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: shipit.ubuntu.com
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> I use breezy
<goki-> Is "Hatake" Kakashi's first name in Naruto?
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus: I did dist-upgrade to breezy awhile ago on Kubuntu, and that caused failsafe to not work on x
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: don't exactly know what's wrong there... sorry.
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> meh
<hatake_kakashi> goki-: huh?
<snooze_> bleh
<hatake_kakashi> goki-: doubt it
<Truth> bleh all my nicks are taken
<Al-Daja> what is happening wrong when i do cd /home/user/z and press tab and the fold don't appears in the terminal?
<TylerDurden> omfg
<Seveas> Al-Daja, it's /home/z
<NoStress> Al-Daja: because there is more than one file/folder that start with z ?
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> I'll just stick with this for now
<hatake_kakashi> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: you'd be surprised names can be taken very easily :)
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> apperently
<ewz> hi
<hatake_kakashi> Google for your name :) you'd be surprised for sure, like I did
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> wow
<goki-> hatake_kakashi, ah ok sorry, I thought you were named after the Naruto character
<Al-Daja> Seveas:  NoStress  the fold is inside of user
<goki-> hatake_kakashi, I was gonna ash you about the secret of the Sharingan Mirror Wheel Eye, but now I see that would be pointless
<farous> welcomed
<Alpha> hello all
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> is there a way to log into the root account from the startup login meun?
<NoStress> Al-Daja: what happen if you hit tab twice (quickly) 6c?
<hatake_kakashi> goki-: apparently, that is where I got the nick from, but no, its not the first neither is it the main character. It was the teacher/lecturer for Naruto
<hatake_kakashi> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: you mean the GUI interface?
<Alpha> what the command can i use to "raceroute" in Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> yep
<Al-Daja> nothing happens NoStress
<Alpha> "traceroute" i mean
<hatake_kakashi> snooze_: btw, thanks for that heads up, I need to look around more next time :)
<bimberi> Alpha: tracepath
<snooze_> Al-Daja: sudo apt-cache search traceroute
<snooze_> hatake_kakashi: np :)
<hatake_kakashi> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: its not possible, they did that is to prevent you from running everything as root
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> damn
<hatake_kakashi> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: correction, you can but I wouldn't do it
<ph1qt10n> is there anything better than gdesklets? i want to launch programs 'a la macosx
<SeyToN> how to make a file executable? chmod?
<hatake_kakashi> and thanks to dooglus as well :)
<Madpilot> Alpha: install the traceroute package - I don't think it's installed by default
<Seveas> chmod +x file
<hatake_kakashi> Seveas: yes
<snooze_> traceroute - traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network
<hatake_kakashi> blah
<Madpilot> !info traceroute
<hatake_kakashi> oh well
<ubotu> traceroute: (traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network), section net, is optional. Version: 1.4a12-18 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 104 kB
<SeyToN> cheers
<hatake_kakashi> SeyToN: what Seveas said
<zzaza> need a program to make a vcd using my pics with music in the background i.e a slideshow
<ph1qt10n> is there anything better than gdesklets? i want to launch programs 'a la macosx
<steve60> hi there
<steve60> anyone know how to log in as root in the gui so i can delete locked folders
<Madpilot> !tell ph1qt10n about patience
<Madpilot> steve60: use sudo, either on the command line or lauch Nautilus w/ gksudo
<Al-Daja> thx Seveas  NoStress  and snooze_  the only problem is the ubuntu have to know that is in Z not z lolol
<NoStress> Al-Daja: :)
<steve60> cheers mad
<snooze_> Al-Daja: unix case sensitivy
<Al-Daja> NoStress: didn't expect that one
<snooze_> +it
<Al-Daja> snooze_: know now
<steve60> w/ gksudo
<steve60> not working
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> with traceroute can you use that to trace a remote ip?
<Madpilot> steve60: open a terminal, type "gksudo nautilus" - when it asks for a pw, use your regular user pw
<leveny> hi. my sound stopped working after i messed up my sudoer. i fixed the sudoer but not the sound. any help would be appreciated.
<lixus> hello, i get cdrom errors during install using the powerpc image at http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<Madpilot> steve60: safer by far is to use "rm" in the terminal...
<lixus> does this http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/dapper-install-powerpc.OVERSIZED mean it does not find on a normal disk ?
<lixus> s/find/fit/
<Alpha> how to play mp3 in ubuntu music player if my mp3 in windows harddisk ?
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> I wonder what would happen if I put coffee in my coffee machine instead of water?
<ita> hi all .. i have problems configuring evolution with exchange connector .. i am only asked for username .. i cant enter owa and exchange server ip .. im running kubuntu 5.1 / evo 2.4 - all installed today so im up2date i hope - anyone can help me a sec ?
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: you just would geht highly conenctrated caffeine
<snooze_> [] 2[[] ] [[] ] T: i did it some times :)
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> well I have had the coffee put sitting for like 10 hours so that the water boils out
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> brb
<Angel_Dex> hum
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> i hope my coffee machine won't fuck up
<Alpha> how to play mp3 in ubuntu music player if my mp3 in windows folder ??
<GigaClon> mount the windows drive
<GigaClon> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<GigaClon> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<farous> !+find skim
<[] 2[[] ] [[] ] T> lol
<steve60> how do i remove a Dir from the home when it's locked
<ProfessorChaos> hey I was trying to edit my /etc/sudoers file and now it won't let me edit it because I changed the permissions from 0440 to 0777
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'skim' (4 shown; 6 total): (/usr/share/apache2/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in net/apache2-common ;; (/usr/share/enlightenment/E-docs/E_deskimg.png) in universe/x11/enlightenment-data ;; (/usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in doc/apache2-doc ;; (/usr/share/apache/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in universe/web/apache-common.
<ProfessorChaos> i'm an idiot please help me!
<snooze_> i won't help idiots :)
<GigaClon> sudo gedit?
<Ng> ProfessorChaos: so chmod it back
<Ng> ProfessorChaos: and generally don't edit the sudoers file
<CryoTox> Oh yah
<NoStress> ProfessorChaos: you'd better use visudo to edit sudo
<ProfessorChaos> sudo chmod 777 /etc/sudoers
<ProfessorChaos> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<steve60> mudpilot how do i remove a Dir from the home dir
<bimberi> goodness me
<kevin> how to create a su password? sudo passwd and something else....?
<Ng> ProfessorChaos: I mean sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<bimberi> ubotu tell steve60 about tab
<Ng> ProfessorChaos: you really don't want the file to be 777
<ProfessorChaos> $ sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<ProfessorChaos> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<Ng> ProfessorChaos: but of course you've broken sudo now, so you'll have to reboot into recovery mode to do it
<Madpilot> steve60: was that for me? in any case, read "man rm"
<Alpha> why ubuntu cant reject ICMP packet ?
<steve60> OK THANX
<kevin> its a short command word but i cant remember its like sudo passwd and something else :\
<Ng> Alpha: err, it can
<ProfessorChaos> Ng:  gotcha
<snooze_> i recommend everyone to use a real root account additionally because of things like this :)
<Ng> Alpha: are yo usure you want to though?
<Madpilot> snooze_: recommeding not editing your sudoers file would be even better :P
<CryoTox> one thing that turned me onto Ubuntu; when I was using Windows my audio card wouldn't work... I switched it's perfect now
<Alpha> if i type always get error Bad argument `icmp'
<Alpha> yapz
<snooze_> Madpilot: yeah, you're goddamn right :)
* CryoTox is quite happy because of it
<Ng> Alpha: what are you typing?
<snooze_> CryoTox: what kind of audio card is that?
<ita> my evolution keeps saying it cant connect to exchange connector .. a ps aux | grep evo shows it is not running though i installed it and its in /usr/lib/evolution/2.4/evolution-exchange-connector .. how do i activate/start the connector ?!
<CryoTox> hehe my super coffee is brewing
<snooze_> CryoTox: lol
<CryoTox> damn school
<snooze_> CryoTox: just don't forget to clean your coffee machine later.
<snooze_> CryoTox: i have to go to the hospital in an hour
<CryoTox> damn
<snooze_> CryoTox: that even sucks more
<snooze_> :)
<CryoTox> snooze_: but in the hospital you get medi-masks
<CryoTox> snooze_: omg I got past my schools barriers yesterday
<steve60> Madpilot, i tried rm -d but it keeps telling me that its a Dir and cannot be removed
<CryoTox> stupid Microsoft
<steve60> Madpilot, and im logged in under root aswell
<CryoTox> snooze_: All I had to do was unplug the network cable before it loaded the barriers
<CryoTox> lmfao
<farous> steve60: rm -rf to remove dir
<steve60> Madpilot, i know this is a just a simple task but im learning bit by bit ehehe
<steve60> oh
<steve60> cheers
<CryoTox> my friend beside me was like, "wtf, that makes no sense, wheres you logic???"
<CryoTox> it was great
<Ng> but offtopic here :)
<paquin> Does any1 know about issues with wireless networks??
<CryoTox> sorry
<steve60> cheers
<Ng> CryoTox: please feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic though :)
<n4cht> i know that wireless + linux = the devil.
<Madpilot> steve60: if you're really running root (why?) be careful with rm -rf, it'll erase anything you tell it too...
<Ng> CryoTox: this place is just too busy for help and chatting ;)
<CryoTox> heh
<CryoTox> I'm there
<steve60> farous, in the Manual in the terminal under "man rm" it says use -d to remove dirs
<Alpha> thanks, ng
<paquin> really??
<Alpha> i was success about that
<kentling> I have an installation on laptops question...
<Alpha> i just type wrong command
<paquin> ubuntu does not activate automatically my wireless connection
<farous> steve60: that is right if the dir is not empty
<Alpha> :D
<paquin> i mean
<farous> steve60: sorry ment if empty
<paquin> i have to deactivate/reactivate everytime i start ubuntu
<steve60> now i done the rm -rf how'd i log back out of root
<Christopher> paquin, look into ndiswrapper i think its called
<farous> hmm steve60 how did you login to root
<CryoTox> sudo +s +H ???
<steve60> su
<CryoTox> lol
<Seveas> sudo -i
<kentling> Is it possible to install all ubuntu with desktop packages without downloading them? (I.e., are they all on the CD?)
<paquin> where's ndiswrapper???
<Christopher> paquin, im having the same prob trying to get my working too.. im still trying to learn
<paquin> ok
<steve60> thankx guys
<ita> uh .. i "adept"ed evolution-exchange - should i rather use ximian ? or they identical ?
<Christopher> search for it in yoru synaptic package manager and mark for install then apply
<paquin> i guess we'll have to wait til the new release
<steve60> Thanks ppl
<steve60> seeya
<GigaClon> kentling, you should be able to, thats what happends when you install the first time
<Madpilot> ita: evolution-exchange is in the Ubuntu repos - why didn't you just apt-get it?
<ita> i apt-get it
<kentling> gigaclon: Yes, but It hangs on 5% of packages installed, and it looks like it is looking for an internet connection.
<kentling> gigaclon: this is on a laptop.
<Madpilot> ita: yeah, sorry, I mis-read your original sentence...
<paquin> see ya
<Christopher> im trying to change my wall paper and done it unsuccessfully
<paquin> thanks
<paquin> going to bed
<ita> i even created account and chose "microsoft exchange" as type .. but i still get "cannot connect to exchange server" a ps aux tells me there is noch "*exchange*" named process running .. im quite lost at the moment
<Christopher> anyone know how to do that
<Sonobana> i have a major problem with x
<kentling> And now it is giving me KBC error on powerup...
<ita> i also have NO idea what to enter at username with the exchange config .. really just username ? no need for exchange server ip and so on ?!
<paquin> ooohhh
<bimberi> Christopher: right-click on the desktop, select 'Change Desktop Background'
<paquin> i forgot
<Christopher> i opened the start up script for fluxbox in gedit and found the line of code to put my wallpaper location at and saved it
<paquin> is there a way to write into ntfs partitions???
<ita> i have installed evolution / evolution-exchange and libexchange-storage1.2
<paquin> or allow other users to do it??
<bimberi> Christopher: ignore that if you're using flux
<Christopher> bimberi, im using fluxbox
<Alpha> can we as a root deactive console to user ?
<bimberi> Christopher: beatya :)
<Christopher> hehe yes you did by a millisecond
<utku> hi. aptitude search mysql-admin gives me nothing. where can i find this package for ubuntu?
<Christopher> do you know how to with flux
<Christopher> i know how to.. but its not working
<bimberi> Christopher: no sorry :/
<paquin> is there a way to write into ntfs partitions???
<Christopher> its ok noones perfect ;)
<paquin> via ubuntu??
<Christopher> paquin,  nope
<jebus_> hey who can give me a plugin for my browser to play mp3
<farous> what do you wana do with fluxbox
<GigaClon> paquin, yes but its very dangeous
<kevin> how come i cant do graphical login as a root i wont be using the net i know its unsecure but i really need to
<paquin> ok Christopher thanks
<Ng> !root
<paquin> why is it dangerous giga??
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Ng> kevin: ^^
<kevin> hi ng
<GigaClon> paquin, NTFS is scrwy
<Alpha> hmm,.
<kevin> anyone can help me with the graphical login as a root?
<paquin> i know
<grayman> you dont use root
<Christopher> wouldnt that be hard to do. i though linux only reads NTFS file structures
<grayman> you use sudo instead
<jebus_> does anyone have myspace
<kevin> i wont be using the net
<Madpilot> kevin: Ng just gave you a URL...
<Christopher> but notwrite to them
<Ng> kevin: my ^^ was pointing you upwards to a url
<paquin> but
<GigaClon> !tell kevin about root
<bimberi> kevin: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup, Security tab 'Allow root to login with GDM'
<utku> anyone know why i cannot see the mysql-admin package in my packages?
<Christopher> what are you trying to do
<paquin> i want to set emule to my common media file on xp
<utku> i have universe and multiverse open as wlel.
<jebus_> I need to know a plugin to make the media play
<GigaClon> paquin for all intents and purposes you can't write to NTFS
<Christopher> would FAT32 work with doing that?
<rics> Hey all
<farous> sniff would you prefer to use the pastebin and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to have a look at it
<paquin> ok
<paquin> well
<paquin> thanks again
<rics> Anyone here know the URL of that site that have a linux/tux logo like the OSCAR logo?
<paquin> see ya
<snooze_> ok - master question, level hard: i want to combine 2 sound card channel sliders so that moving one of the sliders would affect 2 channels (left and right are seperated with my soundcard), any suggestion?
<GigaClon> paquin what I do is have 5 GB NTFS partition, 10 GB Linux and 15GB FAT32
<kevin> bimberi kevin: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup, Security tab 'Allow root to login with GDM<---- -cheers
<Christopher> rics, www.oscarmayer.com
<paquin> ok
<Christopher> heh
<paquin> and writing into fat32 right??
<GigaClon> yeah
<Christopher> well what i did
<rics> Christopher, nope... :(((
<Christopher> i have my linux and windows on the same drive so i made a fat32 partition to share my media between the two OSs
<paquin> well that's a good idea
<GigaClon> one thing that bit me in the rear is that Azureus doesn't like to write to a drive other than the one its installed on
<paquin> i'll try that
<paquin> thanks again
<Christopher> anytime
<paquin> good night to all
<bimberi> utku: it's in universe, did you apt-get update after enabling those repositories
<bimberi> ?
<JoeBlow> i burnt a bootable cd using gnome baker, and it doesnt seem to boot into it, and ive checked and the burn was successfull, any ideas?
<utku> bimberi: it should be updated.... lemme check once again just in case
<GigaClon> is the Boot Order correct
<Christopher> JoeBlow, what did you burn
<GigaClon> can you boot into other CD's?
<JoeBlow> Christopher, its windows xp 32 bit, no im not pirating, its for work,  we have one of those network liscenses, boss asked me to burn a copy
<Christopher> whatspeed did you burn it?
<JoeBlow> Christopher, 10x
<Alpha> how to edit other user access if we are run as a root ?
<JoeBlow> Christopher, on a 16x burner
<Christopher> might be too fast for an iso
<Christopher> i burn my cd images at 4x to make sure there are no errors
<mammadori> hi all, there is a channel for livecd development, I would like to help
<mammadori> ?
<JoeBlow> Christopher, ok ill try a different speed, but are their any settings i need to do , i have it set to burnfree off, dummy write off, mode disabled
<Christopher> and i also do a md5sum check after i burn it onto cd by making an iso off the burnt cd then comparing
<JoeBlow> Christopher, ooops mode default
<Madpilot> mammadori: try #ubuntu-devel
<JoeBlow> Christopher, how do i do that`
<utku> bimberi: duh. i thought it was updated....... turns out it isnt.
<utku> bimberi: should have never asked that question.... thanks anyways.
<bimberi> utku: no problem whatsoever :) - glad it worked out
<CryTox> my hand is sooo twitchy
<mammadori> Madpilot: trying, tnx
<CryTox> oh, and also how do you use traceroute?
<JoeBlow> Christopher, how do i compare it to the iso?
<Christopher> JoeBlow, not totally sure on the exact software in linux to use to make the iso i know there are some
<Christopher> you can try reading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BurningIsoHowto.
<JoeBlow> Christopher, ok, thnx
<Christopher> JoeBlow, right now i do most of my multimedia tasks on windows
<Christopher> i use Ultra iso to burn my  isos.. and to extract the isos from the burned disk
<CryoTox> Does anyone know how too?
<JoeBlow> Christopher, ok
<Christopher> i also use a program called MD5SUM.exe that shows you the MD5SUM value of the isos
<Christopher> if they are different then it didnt burn right... usually again because of speed
<Madpilot> CryoTox: it's a terminal app - open a terminal and type "man traceroute" for the manual
<bimberi> CryoTox: 'traceroute <ip address or domain name>' - eg. traceroute google.com    (in a terminal)
<CryoTox> okay
<JoeBlow> does anyone here know how to extract a iso from a disk?
<bimberi> CryoTox: BTW, Traceroute is available in Applications -> System Tools -> Network Tools
<NoStress> JoeBlow: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<Sonobana> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/samuli/.serverauth.5572
<Sonobana> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/samuli/.Xauthority
<Sonobana> X: unable to open wrapper config file /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<Sonobana> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Sonobana> xinit:  Server error.
<Sonobana> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/samuli/.Xauthority
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: there was a big security problem with KDE recently wasn't there - could it just be that your CD has vulnerable packages on it, and that's why the install is wanting to download new, fixed packages instead?
<Sonobana> sori paste mut turhan hankala kytt pastebinia consolemodissa
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<bimberi> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<dooglus> JoeBlow: dd if=/dev/hdc of=file.iso
<Christopher> dd yeah thats it!
<JoeBlow> dooglus, ok thanks
<Christopher> anyone use flux?
<farous> Christopher: fluxbox
<farous> yap
<JoeBlow> dooglus, are their any settings i need to make to make the disk bootable
<GigaClon> JoeBlow, make sure your BIOS Boot Order Setting are in the right order
<Christopher> farous, yeah
<GigaClon> CD before HDD
<dooglus> JoeBlow: that will be in the .iso I guess
<farous> so what do you want to do with fluxbox Christopher
<Christopher> farous, im trying to set a wallpaper.. i opened up flux start up script found the path where i put the destination of my wallpaper
<Christopher> saved it.. and nothing happens
<farous> Christopher: ok in ubuntu we have the fbsetroot not the bsetroot command
<farous> so just change that in the startup
<farous> yw:)
<JoeBlow> dooglus, should the check take a long time?
<Alpha> !doc-user
<ubotu> Alpha: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> Alpha: what are you looking for?
<Christopher> actually its bsetbg
<Christopher> so its actually fbsetbg -f?
<farous> Christopher: change it to fbsetbg
<Christopher> bsetbg -f /Desktop/globe02.jpg
<Alpha> i want to know how to edit access to my user
<Christopher> thats the line
<GigaClon> lol @ ubotu
<farous> Christopher: ok let me check it agin i might have added an alias for it
<Christopher> ill change it to see though
<Alpha> can you tell me ?
<farous> Christopher: change the bsetvg command to fbsetbg
<Alpha> i want all of user cant use 'crontab'
<Christopher> well i changed the bsetbg -f to fbsetbg and i restarted and the screen flashed wierd
<Christopher> and didnt do anythign else haha
<dorel> with all the problem revolving around laptops with acpi, dsdt and all that, cant we come up with a custom kernel for laptops?
<farous> Christopher: can you use the pastebin to paste your start up script
<farous> ok :)
<dorel> i want to get a laptop and im seeing that for almost every laptop brand there are problems that require kernel re-compiliation, configs, etc to make everything work
<dooglus> JoeBlow: check?  we were talking about making an .iso, not checking something
<a2xm> hi all... i'm trying to setup SWAT here.. how to restart the xinetd? ubuntu using xinetd right?
<dooglus> JoeBlow: I think you've got me mixed up with someone else
<farous> dorel: that is not true i have two laptops here never needed to compile kernel
<dorel> farous: what brands and model?
<farous> dorel: and check the hardware support you will find custom ubuntu for some HP laptop models
<JoeBlow> dooglus, dd if=/dev/hdc of=file.iso compares the files right?
<Nameeater> does gtksu not like dvorak keyboard layout setting?
<dorel> farous: ive been looking on dell inspiron 6000, latitude d610, acer aspire 1692 and 1695, lg ls55 - all of those require some kernel struggling like booting with acpi=off and stuff like that
<Nameeater> a2xm: ubuntu doesn't come with xinetd by default, you have to install it
<dooglus> JoeBlow: no, dd copies an input file (if=) to an output file (of=).  in this case it copies the CD to a .iso file
<dorel> farous: im not ruling out of everything. ofcourse some laptops work out-of-the-box (still not everything but most of it) i agree. but for most laptops some more struggling is required.
<JoeBlow> dooglus, ahh shit, i bet i fucke dup the iso
<Christopher> got some kind of error
<xerophyte> could somebody help me with my interenet share?? inet ==>[public ip]  Router[192.168.0.1]  ==>[192.168.0.102] linux Server [what ip should i configure this ]  ==>router ==> [what ip should be this ] labtop  , i have all stuff instaled iptables, dhcpserver, forward enabled, linux 2.6.12
<farous> dorel: go with hp / compaq <first notebook i have is compaq needed ndiswrappwe thought> second is ibm but let me fetch the hardware custom ubuntu built for you
<Christopher> ok who was just helping me with the background code
<farous> Christopher: can you use the pastebin to paste your start up script
<Christopher> never used pastebin before
<farous> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Christopher> farous, i think i found the prob
<a2xm> Nameeater, so I just apt-get xinetd?
<Christopher> /usr/bin/fbsetroot -solid black
<dorel> farous: i mostly want to go for dell or acer cause i get very good stuff with those brands.
<dooglus> JoeBlow: sorry if I told you the wrong thing.  I was answering this: "12:09 < JoeBlow> does anyone here know how to extract a iso from a disk?"
<dorel> farous: whats your hp model?
<Nameeater> a2xm: sudo apt-get imstall xinetd
<farous> Christopher: that is not a background lol
<JoeBlow> dooglus, yea no problem
<JoeBlow> dooglus, just gotta call my boss and get him to bring that disk back over
<farous> dorel: check this link then
<Christopher> yeah but that usr/bin/fbsetroot didnt have the # in front of it
<farous> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Christopher> and the bsetfg -f had the # in front of it
<a2xm> Nameeater, wait... i'll try
<farous> Christopher: i do not think i can help unless i see th startup file
<Christopher> so should i put a # in front of the usr/bin/fbsetroot code
<Christopher> alright let me get that pastbin thing...
<Nameeater> install*
<Christopher> what do i do.. download something?
<CryoTox> shiiit, Abuse is a crazy game
<Christopher> from that paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<GigaClon> Abuse?
<CryoTox> Game you can download
<a2xm> Nameeater, and then after I install it?
<GigaClon> from repos?
<farous> Christopher: go to the website and just past it there
<CryoTox> You can get it from Add apps
<farous> dorel: sorry could not find the link for hp laptops
<Christopher> im there i pasted it now what
<poningru> what?
<Christopher> do i submit it or something
<poningru> someone called?
<poningru> guess not
<CryoTox> Who you gonna call>
<poningru> me?
<Nameeater> a2xm: add the stuff to the /etc/xinet.conf file
<CryoTox> GHOST BUSTERS!!!
<poningru> anyone need any help?
<Christopher> it just has a send button
<CryoTox> not at the moment
<Christopher> and a name box
<poningru> cool
<Matyasza> ola
<Nameeater> I have to go to bed now sorry
* Nameeater -> bed
<poningru> hola mattbaron
<poningru> err
<poningru> Matyasza:
<CryoTox> okay I have a problem.... FireFox won't open any pages
<Matyasza> hi poningru
<Christopher> farous,  now what.. are you going to search for it?
<poningru> CryoTox: really?
<CryoTox> yah
<ablyss> use opera
<poningru> CryoTox: quick test
<Matyasza> is your gateway set?
<poningru> CryoTox: go to your home folder
<poningru> first close firefox and everything
<CryoTox> yah
<poningru> associated with it
<poningru> like chatzilla etc.
<farous> dorel here is the link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/derivatives/hp
<CryoTox> and then?
<farous> Christopher: just give me the link
<poningru> CryoTox: now go to home folder and rename .mozilla to something like real mozilla
<poningru> err realmozilla
<poningru> or something
<CryoTox> okay
<poningru> start up firefox
<ProfessorChaos> any idea why I can't play divx5 xine
<ProfessorChaos> in xine*
<poningru> can you visit anything?
<Christopher> farous, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8696
<Christopher> i have my pic saved to my desktop
<CryoTox> no
<farous> ok will check it Christopher
<SeyToN> anyone from australia? i need urgent the source.list please
<poningru> CryoTox: it didnt work?
<poningru> CryoTox: go and install epiphany from synaptic or apt-get
<CryoTox> nope
<poningru> apt-get install ephiphany
<poningru> iirc
<farous> Christopher: ok i modified it and here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8697
<CryoTox> omg I was putting sudo apt-get
<CryoTox> E: Couldn't find package ephiphany
<farous> you needed to uncomment the fbsetbg command
<scu> how in ubuntu I modify my env variable ?
<mwOnLinux> SeyToN, try this: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Christopher> thank ya kindly sir
<farous> more then welcomed my friend :)
<farous> christopher it would be better to download a whole theme
<farous> let me give you a link
<CryoTox> I'm going to re-boot
<SeyToN> cheers
<Christopher> it didnt work
<farous> Christopher: check this web site http://www.juanha.com/flux.htm
<farous> Christopher: ok in a terminal type which fbsetbg
<GigaClon> I find that fluxbox is a bit too minimal for my tastes
<farous> GigaClon: it is perfect here check the themes here and tell me how you can say this is minimal ;) http://www.juanha.com/flux.htm
<Appelflap> so, erm, im cloning a hd with dd
<Appelflap> do i need to see anything?
<Appelflap> or do i just see an finished msg after a few hours?
<GigaClon> well, out of the box
<GigaClon> I start it up and its just the task bar no menus or anything
<GigaClon> and I have yet to find a guide that explains it well enough
<farous> GigaClon: the menus are activated by right clicking the mouse
<farous> which i think more convinient
<a2xm> Nameeater, you mean /etc/inetd.conf ?
<Christopher> ok i did that
<GigaClon> i'll stick with GNOME for the time being
<CryoTox> meh, works now
<CryoTox> I'm off to d/l updates
<farous> Christopher: you do not need to logout and in just from the menu select restart fluxbox
<Christopher> i know
<Christopher> i got an error
<Christopher> i had to shut everythign down
<Christopher> the screens went black
<farous> Christopher: ok so is it working now
<Christopher> no
<Christopher> i think i might of messed something up in the file
<a2xm> hi, anybody knows how to setting up SWAT?
<Christopher> is it called source
<Christopher> or source file
<Christopher> when i save it
<farous> did you compile fluxbox
<j2daosh> i need help
<j2daosh> lol
<Scarborough> Im using ubuntu. if I want to change to kubuntu, how do I do that?
<j2daosh> i cant get my gdm to port to my remote computer...
<Christopher> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<farous> Christopher: all we did is change the background command in the startup file that hardly would cause a reason to shutdown
<Christopher> it didnt shut down
<Christopher> but my opened windows all dissappeared except for the top bars
<dooglus> Scarborough: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Christopher> and the only way to see the windows again was to hit restart but it would show them for about a second and then disappear again
<farous> ok Christopher you could have just logged out and in again
<Scarborough> dooglus, do I change from ubuntu to kubuntu then?
<dooglus> Scarborough: that installs all the packages you need for kubuntu
<j2daosh> anyone familiar enough with freenx to tell me why i cant port the gdm?
<farous> Christopher: did you put the & at the end of the fbestbg command ?
<dooglus> Scarborough: you will see 'KDE' in the session menu when you log in.  GNOME will still be there too.
<Scarborough> dooglus, if I do that, do I keep everything on my computer that I have now?
<dooglus> Scarborough: yes
<Scarborough> dooglus, its just like any other application?
<Christopher> yeah
<dooglus> Scarborough: you'll have ubuntu and kubuntu, and you choose between them when you log in.
<dooglus> Scarborough: it's not an application, it's more like a desktop environment
<Christopher> i saved it to my home directory also so i tried /home/globe.jpg and nothing
<dooglus> Scarborough: it will be several hundred megabytes of packages to download
<Scarborough> dooglus, ok, but it doesn change anyting besides the desktop?
<dooglus> Christopher: your home directory is /home/christopher, not just /home
<Christopher> this what i have /usr/bin/fbsetroot -f /home/globe.jpg &
<elkbuntu> Scarborough, it's like having vi and gedit for text editing, and telling the file which program to open up in... your session is the text file and gnome and kde are vi and gedit
<dooglus> Scarborough: it gives you a whole new set of applications - konqueror instead of nautilus, kmail instead of evolution, etc.
<farous> Christopher: look at dooglus comment
<dooglus> Christopher: open a terminal and type   echo $HOME
<alfredo> como va haser
<dooglus> Christopher: that will tell you the path to your home directory.  add /globe.jpg to the end of that
<farous> Christopher: you can also type ~/globe.jpg &
<sumedha_> Hi, I'm trying to access X programs from a remote server. I have set my display appropriately. "xhost +" is done. But inspite of that, I am unable to get the display on my screen. What else must I do ?
<Christopher> i changed it to /home/christopher/globe.jpg and still nothing
<dooglus> probably just globe.jpg & is enough - since the script is probably already 'cd'ed' to your home
<Christopher> i think i changed the sources files name
<dooglus> Christopher: I was guessing at the 'christopher' bit - it should be your username
<Christopher> the start up files name i mean
<lockhead> is there a program to write man pages?
<Christopher> dooglus,  you got it right
<Christopher> but i changed that and still doesnt work
<mirak> is there a tool to resynch audio and video as well as adjust frame rate on linux ? Something like virtualdub I am looking for
<dooglus> Christopher: try typing just that line in a terminal.  does it set your wallpaper?  or what happens?
<farous> sumedha_: did you enable xcmb ah i forgot its name i normally use ssh -X username@hostname
<sumedha_> I'm on a telnet session.
<Christopher> is the startup file called "startup" "startup file" or "startup~" or "startup file~"
<farous> sorry sumedha_ do not use telnet anymore. ssh is encryp telnet though
<farous> Christopher: startup
<dooglus> sumedha_: you need to tell the X server to listen to TCP connections.  the ubuntu X server has that disabled by default.
<dooglus> sumedha_: that's for a good reason - having people connect to your X server is a security risk - they can watch your keystrokes
<Christopher> i typed the line echo $HOME its home./christopher
<dooglus> sumedha_: ssh -X is the way forward
<farous> dooglus: is that true also using ssh -X
<dooglus> farous: NO, IT'S NOT.  FOR SSH -x YOU DON'T NEED TO HAVE THE SERVER LISTENING.
<dooglus> oops.
<farous> no problems cool my friend thanx ;)
<Appelflap> so, how do  know if dd is working if i dont get messages?
<sumedha_> Okay.  How o I enable X listening to TCP connections ?
<farous> sumedha_: ssh is installed by default on your sys
<dooglus> sumedha_: you edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf - but really, it's better to use "ssh -X" instead of telnet - then DISPLAY is set automatically for you and X just works...
<heatxsink> anyone in here know how I can get videos using the divx codec working proper in xine?
<sumedha_> Yeah. But unfortunately, ssh connections are not  allowed on that remote server
<dooglus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<sumedha_> Strange ... but true
<dooglus> heatxsink: look at that link from ubotu
<farous> sumedha_: if you run gnome run the gdm display manager you can configure it there
<heatxsink> dooglus:  thanks
<heatxsink> dooglus:  I installed that
<heatxsink> weird...
<Christopher> ahh why isnt this working
<Christopher> wierd isnt it
<sumedha_>  gdm.conf right ?
<farous> Christopher: in a terminal type which fbsetbg
<farous> sumedha_: right
<Christopher> farous,  when i type gedit /.fluxbox/startup
<sumedha_> farous: Thanks. I'll try that
<dooglus> 12:58 < dooglus> Christopher: try typing just that line in a terminal.  does it set your wallpaper?  or what happens?
<Christopher> it now brings up an empty file
<farous> Christopher: one step at a type
<dooglus> Christopher: that's the wrong path.  you want   "gedit ~/.fluxbox/startup"
<farous> see if you have the command first
<farous> Christopher: do you have nautilus file manager?
<heatxsink> dooglus:  is there something I gotta do such that Xine sees the codecs I have installed?
<dooglus> heatxsink: I don't think so.
<Christopher> i believe so
<farous> Christopher: open it
<farous> sniff do you have the liqt-dev installed
<Christopher> clicked it and nothing happened
<Christopher> maybe im using an unstable flux?
<heatxsink> dooglus:  really odd...
<farous> Christopher: you have the file browser opened
<Christopher> because my Stellarium program on here doesnt work either when i click it
<Christopher> farous,  no it wontopen
<Christopher> i click and nothing happens
<farous> Christopher: in a terminal type nautilus --no-desktop
<farous> and tell me what is the feedback
<Christopher> k the cursor went down a line and its just blinking and nothing happened
<Christopher> and theres not another prompt
<Christopher> just goes underneath the prompt i just typed at
<farous> what did you install exactly Christopher what type of installation ubuntu, kubuntu or server install
<Christopher> Ubuntu 5.10
<Christopher> with GNOME
<farous> ok in a terminal type which nautilus
<farous> see if it is there
<Christopher> then i tried out Enlightenment.. which wasnt working right with the menus.. then i switched right to flux
<dooglus> heatxsink: I just played a .divx in xine.  it used /usr/lib/win32/drv3.so.6.0
<dooglus> heatxsink: do you have a /usr/lib/win32 directory?
<Christopher> does the same thing as the last command
<Christopher> cursor moves to the next line under the previous prompt
<farous> Christopher: you do not have nautilus installed then
<ita> im still trying to connect my evolution to our exchange server - i configured the connector correctly i think, my account is found and entry created in evolution - but i still cant auth . he tries to "fetch drawers from ip.ip.ip.ip" asks AGAIN for auth .. and i get Could not authenticate to server. (Password incorrect?) - even though data is ok to get onto webaccess .. ANY ideas appreciated this istaking me far too long now
<farous> type in a terminal this command exactly <$PATH> without the < >
<dooglus> farous: that's not a good deduction
<dooglus> farous: he's not typing at a shell prompt, he told you
<farous> dooglus i think he messed his path command
<Christopher> bash: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<farous> sorry env var
<dooglus> farous: he said @the cursor went down, and there's not another shell prompt@
<dooglus> farous: so anything he types from now on won't be seen by the shell until he gets the shell prompt back
<farous> dooglus: i missunderstood then
<Christopher> well i been starting up a new shell for those times
<farous> dooglus: seems to work though the path env var is correct
<heatxsink> dooglus:  I think this is a known problem with dapper drake?
<Christopher> so that the commands would enter
<dooglus> farous: either way, it's easier to use the command line when we're using a text-based medium like this...
<dooglus> heatxsink: I'm using dapper
<heatxsink> yup that path is there
<heatxsink> for me it's there
<heatxsink> what is going on weird...
<dooglus> heatxsink: and that file, too?
<heatxsink> dooglus:  nods
<a2xm> hi, anybody knows how to setting up SWAT?
<dooglus> heatxsink: and /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_ff.so ?
<Christopher> dooglus, synpatic package manager shows that my nautilus is installed
<heatxsink> dooglus:  ahh that isn't in there..
<farous> Christopher: hmm ok can you open your startup script again
<Christopher> should i try getting rid of enlightenment off my session list along with flux.. reinstalling gnome?
<farous> i think you are missing an & somewhere
<dooglus> heatxsink: I got that from package 'libxine1c2'
<sumedha> My gdm.conf has "DisallowTCP=false". I have done "xhost +". Also, my DISPLAY on the remote session is set correctly to my IP. BUt I am unable to get the display of the X programs on my screen. What else coulf I do ? (Ubuntu 5.10 )
<farous> gedit ~/.fluxbox/startup
<Christopher> k opened
<dooglus> sumedha: do you have :0 on the end of your DISPLAY?
<sumedha> Yes. :0.0
<dooglus> sumedha: did you export it?
<sumedha> Yeah. The remote machine is on csh.
<dooglus> ugh
* dooglus spits
<heatxsink> dooglus:  says broken packages
<Christopher> farous, im there now
<dooglus> heatxsink: details?
<farous> ok each command should end with <&> sign without the < > except the exec fluxbox which is the last one
<sumedha> The error is "Error: Can't open display: <my IP>"
<farous> Christopher: and when you see a # sign before a line it means it is commented will not be executed
<dooglus> sumedha: I would expect to see a : and a 0 in that error message
<heatxsink> dooglus:  http://pastebin.com/555789
<sumedha> Yes. :0.0 is there
<farous> do that then paste your file on the pastebin
<Christopher> yeah i remember that from c++ program class
<Christopher> so every command should have the & after it
<farous> except the last one that exe the fluxbox
<dooglus> heatxsink: enable multiverse and try again
<farous> you can comment it if you want but not necessary
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Christopher> k i put a couple more & after some commands
<Christopher> should i save and close it now and restart?
<heatxsink> dooglus:  thanks I think that's working :-)
<farous> Christopher: ok can you paste your file on the pastebin so i can check it
<farous> and tell me exactly where is your background file
<heatxsink> dooglus:  you wouldn't happen to have a Sound Blaster Audigy ZS card would you?
<dooglus> heatxsink: looks like there *is* some other stuff you need to install to get xine playing divx then, eh?
<heatxsink> nods
<dooglus> heatxsink: no, I've got a laptop with a crappy SiS on-board sound chip
<heatxsink> dooglus:  i've been trying to get my firewire port on my audigy sound card to work for ages now, it worked back in warty, but since then hasn't worked
<Christopher> farous,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8700
<dooglus> heatxsink: I've given up on firewire in linux.  I use Windows for that.
<heatxsink> baah
<heatxsink> lame
<heatxsink> dooglus:  this used to work perfectly in slackware
<dooglus> heatxsink: I've never had my firewire port working reliably in any Linux distro, and I've tried a few.
<heatxsink> weird...
<heatxsink> very weird..
<pappan> i am having problems with playing mp3 as well as video files using rhythmbox and totem :(
<dooglus> it works for a few minutes, or hours, but I've never seen it not crash eventually.
<heatxsink> pappan:  you running breezy?
<pappan> heatxsink: yes
<heatxsink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<heatxsink> read
<heatxsink> pappan:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<Half-Left> pappan, apt-get totem-xine
<pappan> my ubuntu is not connected to net
<heatxsink> pappan:  that howto will tell you everything you need to oknw
<heatxsink> pappan:  know*
<pappan> heatxsink: thanks
<pappan> let me read it
<heatxsink> pappan:  np
<farous> Christopher: why did you use the fbsetroot command
<heatxsink> pappan:  hope that helps
<Christopher> farous, huh?
<Matyasza> Hi guys I would like to set up Network Traffic Accounting on my Ubuntu any suggestion which package is the best to install?
<heatxsink> dooglus:  yo, got my video working again thanks :-)
<renatofilho> hi all
<Christopher>  "/usr/bin/fbsetroot -f /home/christopher/globe.jpg &" that was the change you made right in the pastebin?
<heatxsink> dooglus:  now if I can figure out what is seg faulting my Xgl server I'd be in business
<farous> Christopher: fbsetroot is for simple background play like black white and so on. fbsetbg is for wallpapers
<farous> at least that is wat i understand from the man
<renatofilho> i had problems with XGl
<heatxsink> renatofilho:  you too?
<Half-Left> dont we all
<renatofilho> this error "dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<heatxsink> renatofilho:  you eventually get it working?
<farous> Christopher: ok sorry than i made a mistake
<heatxsink> renatofilho:  did you complie from source?
<Christopher> farous, ill put a comment in front of it so it gets ignored and uncommment the fbsetbg command
<renatofilho> no i get the package from daaper repository
<heatxsink> there's a dapper repo package?
<heatxsink> now ay
<farous> Christopher: set the right path to your file
<Christopher> becauseon wiki it says just to change the path of the fbsetbg to that of the file i want to use
<albacker> guys i reinstalled ubuntu, and now it doesnt play my .mp3's. i dont remember installing any plugin when i got ubuntu the first time. should i install any ?
<sumedha> OKay! If you guys remember my problem of not being able to get the XDisplay from the remote server .... The problem was that I had to kill gdm and then start it again. That solved the problem
<albacker> ?
<heatxsink> awesome I gotta try this
<heatxsink> brb
<renatofilho> albacker, what version of your UBUNTU?
<Ramunas> where trash is located?
<farous> fbsetbg /home/christopher/globe.jpg&
<sumedha> The changes done were : In /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf:  DisallowTCP=false    and also in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc I removed the -nolisten tcp option
<Half-Left> Ramunas, ~/.trash
<Christopher> still doesnt work
<Christopher> this is such a wierd problem
<farous> Christopher: try it in a terminal first
<albacker> renatofilho, 5.10
<Christopher> the same code
<Ramunas> Half-Left there`s no such dir
<Bone_Down> need help with server install and e16 enlightenment... how do I get back to a termenal prompt and does anyone know of some good links on how to set up e16 with menus and icons? I have been searching the net now since last Sat.
<farous> fbsetbg /home/christopher/globe.jpg&
<renatofilho> albacker, find the "mad"  plugin
<Half-Left> Ramunas, it's hidden
<Ramunas> Half-Left even bash: cd: /home/admin/.trash: No such file or directory
<albacker> renatofilho, what does it do ?
<Ramunas> so how else it may be hidden?
<renatofilho> albacker a gstreamer plugin
<Half-Left> just by the .
<Christopher> farous,  i get in terminal the response " [1]  10900 " and then it goes back to prompt BUT
<Ramunas> bash: cd: .trash: No such file or directory
<Ramunas> this is in my home dir
<albacker> renatofilho, aha, k thanks !
<Ramunas> oh
<Ramunas> its Trash
<Ramunas> not trash
<Ramunas> :D
<Christopher> i get a special message window pop up saying it cant find an app to set wallpaper with
<albacker> Ramunas, its with big T
<Christopher> then it says to install Eterm
<Ramunas> em how do i remove all files in current folder?
<Half-Left> didn't notice the T :-)
<albacker> Ramunas, rm -rf *
<farous> Christopher: hmm that is strange seems fbsetbg is just a front end for other program
<Christopher> and that Eterm provides Esetroot in the package
<farous> ok then install Eterm Christopher i have it installed here a very nice package
<Bone_Down> need help with server install and e16 enlightenment... how do I get back to a termenal prompt and does anyone know of some good links on how to set up e16 with menus and icons? I have been searching the net now since last Sat.
<Ramunas> albacker thanks :)
<Christopher> ok does synaptic have it?
<albacker> Ramunas, rm -rf *          the * stands for 'all' it means, delete everything in this dir ! if you want to delete a specific file, do ls         << this gives file in a directoru, and choose the file you want to remove and do rm -rf file.
<farous> yap
<faiper> how to install mplayer-k7 in ubuntu dapper
<Sp4rKy> hi
<heatxsink> doh that didn't work, still seg faulting!!!!
<heatxsink> GRRRR!!!
<rem_> Hey all. What can I do if epiphany freezes, had to kill it with xkill cze i didnt see anything in ps, I then try to restart it and it wont start. I had this before but then I would just kill the remaining process with ps -eaf and kill , but this time i dont see any process and epiphany wnot restart ... ?!
<heatxsink> and I'm running nvidia drivers!
<Christopher> farous, whenever you use synaptic to install something you have to restart the desktop everytime?
<farous> try this command to in a terminal till you install Christopher <display -dispose background -window root  /home/christopher/globe.jpg &>
<albacker> e16 is englightenment right ? : Bone_Down  ?!
<Sp4rKy> anyone has compil a 2.6.15.4 kernel correctly ?
<heatxsink> Christopher:  only with a kernel
<heatxsink> Christopher:  even then you really don't have to
<Bone_Down> need help with server install and e16 enlightenment... how do I get back to a termenal prompt?
<rem_> I would like to avoid rebooting this machine if possible ..
<heatxsink> renatofilho:  damn...so it doesn't work for you either?
<Christopher> im still trying to figure out the whole kernel stuff
<Bone_Down> :albacker correct... problem I have is reboot sends pc to e16 desktop, but no icons.. so I need to install at the least xterm now I believe
<heatxsink> Christopher:  what do you mean?
<albacker> renatofilho, does the mad plugin work only with xmms or with beep-media-player / rhythmbox too ?
<Quinch> Could anyone recommend me a good CD/DVD burning app?
<wassha> hi guys
<Bone_Down> albacker: now I don't now how to get back to a terminal prompt or window
<renatofilho> this plugin work with rhythmbox and gstreamer players
<Christopher> farous,  got a another wierd response from that code as well
<wassha> ive got one noob question
<albacker> Bone_Down, does enlightenkment have icons ? why do you want to use enlightenmen ? are you sure you want to use enlightenment? have you tried to join the englightenment channel.
<porti> k pasa
<farous> Christopher: it uses imagemagick whcih should be installed by default
<rem_> Hey all. What can I do if epiphany freezes, had to kill it with xkill cze i didnt see anything in ps, I then try to restart it and it wont start. I had this before but then I would just kill the remaining process with ps -eaf and kill , but this time i dont see any process and epiphany wnot restart ... ?!
<rem_> I would like to avoid rebooting this machine if possible ..
<Half-Left> Quinch, nautilus burner, gnomebaker, graveman
<Christopher> heatxsink, i was just saying how i dont know much about kernels in general i dont really know what they are except minor basic definitions from wiki
<Quinch> Half-Left, which one would you recommend?
<Bone_Down> I had ubuntu-lite with icewm before... it is an older pc and I was looking for a light but flashy wm and icewm was pretty basic
<Half-Left> Quinch, nautilus one works fine
<Quinch> Half-Left, thanks.
<farous> Christopher: so what is the message now
<heatxsink> Christopher:  cool, depending on the type of person you are, you might learn alot by compling your own kernel :-)
<Half-Left> cd creator
<Bone_Down> so I thought what the heck let's try something new and now I need to get to prompt and not sure how to do so.
<albacker> Bone_Down, have you tried fluxbox/fvwm/pekwm ?
<Bone_Down> nope not yet
<Bone_Down> still need to get to a prompt to even install anything esle
<Christopher> heatxsink, im that type of person thats why im here i hope i learn how to do all that stuff along with the whole building process
<farous> Bone_Down: ctl alt F1
<heatxsink> Christopher:  sweet
<Christopher> farous,[2]  10991
<Christopher> [1]    Exit 1                  fbsetbg /home/christopher/globe.jpg
<Bone_Down> :farous ty ty ty
<wassha> ive found account user nobody with directory /nonexistent ..what is that used for?
<farous> Bone_Down: also try ion is great for someone who like the command line
<Christopher> and then
<albacker> Christopher, have you tried Esetroot ?
<heatxsink> anyone know what to do when apt won't upgrade packages?
<Christopher> christopher@ubuntu:~$ bash: display: command not found
<farous> Christopher: you need imagemagick
<albacker> farous, ion, is only command line :) i used to like wm's but gnome is more than perfect :)
<Christopher> i just installed Eterm a second ago
<Christopher> farous,  i just installed that too
<farous> albacker: i said for someone who likes the commandline not only command line ;)
<Christopher> i didnt have it installed by default
<Quinch> Can anyone tell me how to turn off window minimisation/maximisation animations?
<albacker> farous, :)
<Bone_Down> farous: will do... i have seen many mentioned, and chose enlightenment to try and get to work.. lol got it to boot to desktop, and suprise... no icons  :-)  so I wanted to at least get back to prompt and trouble shoot
<Half-Left> Quinch, try the gconf-editor
<wassha> nobody knows?
<selinium_> Morning all, How do you comment oiut a line in fstab?
<farous> Christopher: i would suggest to logout of the windowmanager and login again now
<Christopher> farous, i installed imagemagick and Eterm via Synaptic pack. man. and they arent showing up in the menu options anywhere
<NoStressAway> selinium_: a # before
<farous> just to have a fresh start
<Quinch> Half-Left, that's the "configuration editor", right? What am I looking for?
<Half-Left> Quinch, yes
<Christopher> ok ill try that now
<Bone_Down> thanks Farous and albacker... I am off to the basement now to play with this some more.
<farous> cheers Bone_Down
<albacker> see ya Bone_Down;
<heatxsink> found another how to for Xgl http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL
<farous> heatxsink: there is a howto on ubuntufourms for it
<Goshawk> (j #xgl
<Goshawk> ops sorry
<heatxsink> farous:  saw that
<Seveas>  /kick Goshawk spammer :p
<Half-Left> Quinch,  gnome/desktop/interface
<Christopher> k back
<Goshawk> sorry Seveas -__-
<farous> goodluck then heatxsink
<Christopher> guess what
<Christopher> farous,  it works now
<farous> Christopher: what ? it works ;)
<Christopher> thank you!
<NoStressAway> for xgl, a friend juste install compiz et xserver-xgl, stop gdm and lunch this script, and it seems to work for him http://pastebin.com/555795
<Christopher> yeah and even the transparency settings kicked in that i set like hours ago
<NoStressAway> launch
<heatxsink> farous:  thanks !
<farous> Christopher: you can also look at this how to if you wana http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_update_fluxbox#Using_Ubutnu
<farous> and you are welcomed Christopher
<Quinch> Half-Left, thanks.
<Christopher> farous, yep my wallpaper is up
<xerox_> Howdy.
<p0windah> NoStress: screenshots ?
<selinium_> NoStress,  Cheers, I was just checking... :)
<xerox_> Running Xgl, people?  :-)
<Christopher> farous,  cool i will thanks next thing i need to work on now is figuring out why my "constellarium" wont load. and how to make windows transparent
<NoStress> xerox_: for xgl, a friend juste install compiz et xserver-xgl, stop gdm and lunch this script, and it seems to work for him http://pastebin.com/555795
<cas> there is also a #xgl-ubuntu for the ones interested
<cas> xerox_: running it smooth and enjoying it very much :)
<NoStress> p0windah: i'm at work, i'll try that this evening
<p0windah> if ati/multi-head wasnt so broken, I'd check it out
<xerox_> Cool!
<farous> Christopher: windows transprent never played with that check the themes i sent you. also type in google fluxbox themes and cruse and enjoy :)
<xerox_> I'd love to have the expos-like feature, in fact.
<p0windah> NoStress: I'd be interested in seeing how well it works, if it works well I might consider unplugging my second mon. to use it
<Christopher> thanks again now i can get some sleep
<wassha> guys i just wanna know what is account nobody with /nonexistent directory used for in ubunutu..noob question maybe, but i only want to know its a part of system or it could be "someone"
<Christopher> night everyone
<farous> night :)
* farous off to my coffee now and my real job :)
<heatxsink> how do I figure out a package name from the deb?
<upayavir1> Hi, I've just upgraded to Dapper, and I've lost all network connections. Presumably ipw2200 should be working in Dapper?
<renatofilho> upayavir1, you are using the kernel 2.6.15??
<poningru> heatxsink: just go to synaptic and search for it
<heatxsink> poningru:  for the deb?
<poningru> or you can go to terminal and type apt-cache search blah
<poningru> heatxsink: yeah dude
<poningru> the package deb will be listed under info
<upayavir1> renatofilho: don't know. Hang on..
<M_A_K> I just wiped out windows and installed ubuntu on my Winbook laptop and everything seems to have installed just fine.
<hendry> Does the ubuntu installer have a feature to shrink a windows partition?
<M_A_K> I am a linux newbie and so far so good.
<setuid> I'm trying to install the xfonts-artwiz package, but once I do, none of the fonts are accessible. I've tried modifying /etc/fonts/local.conf, fontconfig, mkfontdir, added the path to xorg.conf, etc. What am I missing?
<upayavir1> renatofilho: seems like I'm still using Breezy's kernel. That'd screw things up.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hendry: yeh it does
<renatofilho> upayavir1, i had the same problem, and i update to new kernel and working fine now
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all...
<setuid> Anyone know?
<upayavir1> renatofilho: I've got no reference to new kernel in grub menu.lst. Can you send me yours?
<renatofilho> upayavir1, wait a second
<hendry> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<M_A_K> Is there a package that will allow me to use my laptop's power management like suspend or hibernate mode rather than having to shut down?
<heatxsink> poningru:  thanks, used synaptic
<Aragorn_Guardian> what command synaptic uses when is verifying what packages must be updated...i said...in command-line...
<poningru> yep
<setuid> M_A_K: suspend2.net
<setuid> M_A_K: and laptop_mode
<NoStress> Aragorn_Guardian: sudo apt-get update ?
<setuid> There must be a way to do this
<albacker> is there any search funcion like the rhythmbox one in beepmediaplayer ? [or plugin]  ?
<M_A_K> setuid : is the first a url and the second a synaptic package?
<setuid> albacker: Try amaroK
<Aragorn_Guardian> NoStress:  nice..but this dont make nothing, right...only list packages...
<albacker> setuid, amaroK is for Kde :S ! i use gnome,..
<albacker> and it's not suggested to use kde apps in gnome and vice versa.
<setuid> albacker: No, amarok uses kdelibs, you don't need KDE, and it absolutely blows away *ANYTHING* out there I've seen
<setuid> I don't run GNOME or KDE, and it works great here.
<Aragorn_Guardian> NoStress:  update syncronizes packages.bz2...
<setuid> I use a mix of whatever apps I like, whatever does the job I need them to do
<sander__> I\ve got a question... when i put my mp3 player into usb port.. how do i get my musics from there? or which directory it appears...
<NoStress> Aragorn_Guardian: apt-get update to update database, apt-get upgrade to do the upgrade, it will show the  modification and will prompt you if you want to continue or not
<xerox_> cas: could you sum up the required step in order to run Xgl?
<poningru> albacker: there is a good one hold on
<albacker> setuid, yeah, it made my PC freeze last time i used it in gnome !
<setuid> albacker: Then I'd fix that problem first
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need know, in terminal, the same info that are in synaptic...
<albacker> poningru, k, thanks
<Aragorn_Guardian> NoStress:  nice....
<poningru> albacker: I meant another music using thing
<poningru> called banshee
<setuid> ugh, this sucks
<poningru> it has the search functionality etc
<kryptoz> hey how do i install a .deb file ?
<kryptoz> urgent .. a quick answer required ..
<Aragorn_Guardian> NoStress:  this is the safe way? i said...i need a list for a while....
<wassha> nobody talks with me :(
<kryptoz> i am using ubuntu
<poningru> kryptoz: dpkg -i foo.deb
<kryptoz> thanx :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> wassha:  hi wassha ..hehehe
<poningru> kryptoz: dont I know you from somewhere? you look familiar
<poningru> wassha: whats wrong?
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  sudo apt-get install file.deb
<kryptoz> well
<kryptoz> i wanted to install nerolinux
<NoStress> Aragorn_Guardian: sorry, i don't understand what you mean (my english is bad)
<kryptoz> the damn k3b is not detecting my dvd writer
<kryptoz> till yesterday it was fine
<kryptoz> i removed and installed k3b again but same thing still
<kryptoz> so i wanted to try nero
<IdleOne> try sudo apt-get install nerolinux
<kryptoz> i did that
<kryptoz> but repo doesn'thave nero
<kryptoz> but i got the .deb
<kryptoz> and it got installed correct ..
<faiper> HI ... how to install mplayer-k7 in dapper ?
<M_A_K> setuid : I seem to have laptop_mode installed, but where do I find it so I can configure?
<kryptoz> poningru, thankx
<wassha> poingru: it seems that i ve had noob question about user account nobody in ubnutu distro, so nobody answers me
<kryptoz> IdleOne, what other dvd burners are there for ubuntu ?
<upayavir1> once I've made a change to /boot/grub/menu.lst, do I need to do something before rebooting?
<Aragorn_Guardian> NoStress:  ok..(the mine is bad too...hehehe)..i am reading manual...there is an option, -u --show-upgraded...seems what i need...didi you used this option in apt-get before?
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  gnomen=baker is mentioned alot
<NoStress> Aragorn_Guardian: i don't
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  gnomebaker sorry
<kryptoz> okay
<kryptoz> let me try that
<IdleOne> repo has it
<kryptoz> cuz nero is a commercial one and i had to use a serial from serials.ws which is bad
<Aragorn_Guardian> NoStress:  ok...thanks...gonna read man... 8)
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  try gnomebaker should work ok for you
<kryptoz> yeah its in the repo .. let me get it installed
<kryptoz> its done .. let me try that
<kryptoz> :)
<wassha> and google keeps sielence
<klippo> anyone got gnome-launch-box and transparency to work?
<M_A_K> Does anybody know how to configure the power management on a laptop?  Running breezy on my winbook.  I just installed yesterday so I am new to linux.
<jmarc> hi everyone
<xerox_> Oi.
<kryptoz> IdleOne, my god .. its asking for a cd
<wassha> except silent users, ubuntu is nice linux disto :D
<kryptoz> i have a brand new cd just i opened from the packet and poped in
<kryptoz> and still its asking for the cd :((
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  yeah I had the same problem
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  I dont know how to fix it though
<kryptoz> so what u did ?
<ubuntu> hi all
<kryptoz> not burning the cd now a days
<kryptoz> :p
<IdleOne> you can try using nautilus
<kryptoz> that also i tried
<kryptoz> same thing
<ubuntu> help me
<kryptoz> its asking for the cd
<kryptoz> ubuntu needs help ?
<kryptoz> cool
<kryptoz> :d
<ubuntu> no
<kryptoz> :)
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<kryptoz> !enter
<ubuntu> stop here and listen to me
<Aragorn_Guardian> wassha:  ubuntu is a nice distro...based in a solid distro - debian...
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu is a revolution in the way linux distros are maded... 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> is amazing!!!!
<Appelflap> fanboy
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  if you dont mind waiting for a little there are a few guys in this room who can help you to get your dvd working
<kryptoz> come on guys .. i can't burn a cd
<kryptoz> here
<kryptoz> cool  IdleOne waiting is the one choice i have
<Appelflap> ubuntuguide has burning instructions
<kryptoz> or second is run around and burn the cd in some other machine
<moreece> erm question
<kryptoz> :(
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  you can..just need to get ubuntu configured properly
<kryptoz> lol
<kryptoz> i know
<kryptoz> thanx IdleOne
<wassha> yep i know its based on debian, thats why noob like me choose it :D
<Davihigh> hello everyone!
<Aragorn_Guardian> hehehe
<moreece> registering my nick ... /msg nickserv password e-mail@address?
<IdleOne> kryptoz:  I think _jason  might be able to help you but not sure if he is awake
<IdleOne> moreece:  /msg nickserv help
<kryptoz> _jason, hoooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<DrTripleEx> Goodmorning everyone
<moreece> ah
<jmarc> guys am a complete newbie at linux n wld like to know where I can get some info... specially regarding networking n simple things like command to get my ip
<matteo> hi
<kryptoz> lol i be here around for another 2/3 hours
<Aragorn_Guardian> debian is easy for newbies and perfect for the experts too... 8)
<adub> ok im trying to print a pdf document and it is coming out all garble blocks letters and numbers now i can print anything else fine but i have never printed PDF can someone help?
<IdleOne> matteo:  ifconfig
<DrTripleEx> Can some one help me?
<matteo> ifconfig?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> in terminal
<matteo> why?
<IdleOne> that will give you your ip
<DrTripleEx> Ok, here the situation: Ive downloaded the two .zip files from Ubuntu site. What do I do next.
<Aragorn_Guardian> wassha:  all time you spend in it today, willl be usefull to you become an expert... 8)
<jmarc> thanx
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu willl conquer the world...hehehehe
<adub> dirtripleex use ark to unarchive
<adub> right click extract here
<sander__> does ubuntu support mp3-s?
<IdleOne> sander_:  of course
<sander__> like... wtf
<IdleOne> !tell sander_  about mplayer
<DrTripleEx> i did ...
<Davihigh> I am saying hello from Shanghai, China!
<DrTripleEx> Now I have two folders.
<Davihigh> Mark Shuttleworth just come here and have a meeting with LUG , today.
<sander__> i cannot play any of my mp3-s
<adub> sander__ yes
<DrTripleEx> On the side they mention burning them as Image File
<adub> mp3s
<IdleOne> sander_:  read the msg ubotu sent you
<adub> apt-get install xmms
<adub> apt-get update first sander__
<DrTripleEx> ???
<adub> browse through your menu select xmms
<jmarc> any1 from Mauritius around here... wld like to meet others n maybe have a Ubuntu LUG created
<sander__> whoooa... chill guys... i dont know how to install java... and such... too new for me
<adub> DrTripleEx why the ??? whats your prob sir
<[D-Tail] > Hey all :-)
<IdleOne> DrTripleEx:  right click on the file.iso and click write disc
<adub> oh he is trying to burn iso images i thought it was something to do with zip files
<[D-Tail] > Can anyone help me with my fglrx 8.22.5 on ubuntu breezy 5.10 (again)? :-)
<IdleOne> adub:  me too
<adub> d-tail sure
<adub> i will get you working you trying to configure an ati graphics card
<[D-Tail] > adub: ok... my situation is as follows: Xorg.0.conf says that DRIScreenInit has failed and I can't uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx...
<DrTripleEx> adub: In the folder I cant find the image files to burn them.
<[D-Tail] > I recently upgraded the package cause of the 8.22.5 drivers but x crashed and after a reboot I got the MESA drivers :-\
<adub> drtripleex  if your on windows find files or folder *.iso
<upayavir1> I've now got Dapper working :-) Except that the mouse movement is _very_ slow. Takes six or more swipes of the touchpad to get from one side of screen to other. Using the system/preferences/mouse applet makes no difference.
<adub> d-tail  you downloaded this from the ati website right?
<[D-Tail] > not directly...
<[D-Tail] > just did an apt-get install ubuntu-fglrx-686 and fglrx-control and some more
<adub> d-tail oh, that may not be the problem though dont try to uninstall
<albacker> what should the runlevel in inittab be so i dont have gdm opened ?
<Ivaldi> m.au]  has joined #ubuntu Image File
<adub> d-tail are you 32 bit or 64 bit
<[D-Tail] > 32
<Ivaldi> sorry
<[D-Tail] > P4 2.40, Radeon 9550/256MB
<adub> ok, and the driver installed fine??  go to a command prompt  as normal  user type  fglrxinfo
<adub> is the driver showing output but your just getting a dri error
<Appelflap> so, does dd have a progress bar?
<sander__> can anybody give me full introductions for installing java and macromedia players... those help files dont help a lot
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<[D-Tail] > well, it says that my openGL vendor is Mesa GLX indirect and all
<adub> sure sander__
<adub> download java
<IdleOne> !tell sander_  about java
<IdleOne> sander_:  follow those intructions
<sander__> i got java
<sander__> downloaded
<sander__> i renamed that too
<[D-Tail] > adub: any clue?
<sander__> x+ at the beggining
<sander__> so like what next?
<IdleOne> sander_:  if you follow the instuctions on th e wiki you should not have any problems
<avinoam> Can someone help me with this:
<avinoam> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<avinoam> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<avinoam> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<avinoam> LC_CTYPE="he_IL"
<adub> you will have a .bin file for the java from www.java.com     2) apt-get install java-package    3)  fakeroot make-jpkg <java-binary-package-name>.bin         <--- must be done as normal user   4)  dpkg -i <created-package-name>.deb   5)  java -version to verify
<adub> sander__ read above
<sander__> whats apt-get omstall
<sander__> install
<adub> now if your installing flash in mozilla-firefox it should prompt and autoinstall for you
<[D-Tail] > sander__: thats the way to install a software package ;-)
<[D-Tail] > pretty useful in ubuntu, so to say ^_^
<IdleOne> sander_:  I dont mean to sound like a parrot but trust me if you follow the instructions on the wiki it will go very smoothly
<sander__> hmm ook... il try...
<adub> i dont know how to have ubotu tell you think sander__ sorry
<sander__> even if im a moron windows user
<IdleOne> sander_:  first step out of moronness is you installed ubuntu :)
<adub> sander__ noooooo dont say that   ditch windows man come join us!
<upayavir1> anyone know how to change mouse speed/accelleration? System/preferences/mouse doesn't do it.
<adub> sander__   your the most important person in here right now if your doing a switch
<[D-Tail] > adub: can you in the meantime still help me? I'm kinda clueless
<sander__> hmm il read a bit... try to understand
<IdleOne> sander_:
<adub> upayavir1 i will get to you man promise  just stick around i gotta help d-tail first
<adub> d-tail yeah i can help bro
<IdleOne> !tell sander_  about java
<[D-Tail] > :-)
<[D-Tail] > !tell sander__ about java
<[D-Tail] > two underscores ;-)
<IdleOne> go to that webpage
<upayavir1> adub: thanks!
<adub> im sorry what did the fglrxinfo output??   some dri error
<[D-Tail] > adub: not some dri error, just that my display driver is MESA
<sander__> ill try
<heatxsink> Seveas:  what would be the LD_LIBRARY_PATH place in ubuntu for line that starts compiz?
<adub> d-tail run this  cat /etc/modules
<adub> do you see dri listed
<[D-Tail] > fglrx is listed... dri isn't
<adub> ok d-tail try this  edit /etc/modules and add dri
<adub> save then restart X
<[D-Tail] > where should I add it? before or after fglrx or doesn't it matter?
<adub> ctrl alt backspace  ----   are you on the machine that yoru trying to set this up now
<[D-Tail] > yes...
<[D-Tail] > so I'll be off for a short while I guess ;-)
<puterTard> Out of curiosity, how many 5.10 64 bit users are here?
<adub> just enter and put it at the top but i dont think it matters
<[D-Tail] > ok.. refiring X now - I'll be back!
<Ribs> puterTard: Me :>
<Ribs> 5.10 is breezy, right? :)
<adub> right d-tail  if you have problems then i guess youll have to set your settings back to vesa could take a while
<adub> d-tail k
<IdleOne> Ribs:  yes :)
<Ribs> right, I'm on 5.10 then
<Ribs> amd64
<adub> upayavir1 you still around??
<upayavir1> yep
<adub> c00L
<adub> what kind of mouse are you wanting to speed up
<puterTard> I finally found a fix to use Firefox 1.5, I love how smart some of the users are and the work arounds they find
<upayavir1> Dell M60 touchpad
<adub> upayavir1 is it synaptics??
<upayavir1> expect so
<[D-Tail] > adub:  still got the MESA thing...
<adub> d-tail so X wouldnt load
<upayavir1> took 23 swipes to get mouse from middle of screen to side
<selinium_> how can i find out which folders have the most data in them?
<[D-Tail] > adub - it did!
<dooglus> selinium_: du -k ~ | sort -n
<adub> d-tail it worked??
<selinium_> dooglus, Cheers!
<[D-Tail] > adding dri to /etc/modules, yes
<[D-Tail] > but fglrxinfo still gives me MESA
<[D-Tail] > while it should be ATI or FGLRX orso
<adub> not exactly is your graphics card working fine
<[D-Tail] > it worked well with the previous drivers, so I guess my card's OK
<adub> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<adub> see i get the same exact output
<[D-Tail] > that's weird
<[D-Tail] > can you for example enable openGL acceleration in supertux?
<[D-Tail] > or does it all hang up then?
<adub> upayavir1 here i wrote a howto on this a while back in ubuntu-forums  im going to send you the link all i ask is you register and respond to my post giving me props =)
<upayavir1> adub: there's mention of synaptics in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if that's anything
<[D-Tail] > adub: or try fgl_glxgears from a terminal... I bet you'll get a nice error ;-)
<upayavir1> adub: okay, thanks
<adub> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125816
<[D-Tail] > adub: adding 'dri' to /etc/modules wasn't useful anyhow, as it was also listed in the modules section of my xorg.conf...
<adub> d-tail yeah i got an error, but my 3d acceleration works perfectly fine everything on this works fine....so i agree it is odd but if its working its working
<[D-Tail] > how can you measure 3D acceleration then?
<[D-Tail] > can you give me an example? I can't get openGL to work - at least supertux got a choppy performance...
<selinium_> If i have separate partitions on the same drive, Can they be mounted in different states? read only/ r+w ?
<adub> d-tail good point, perhaps the drivers will get better but i dont have a definite fix to what your wanting i was thinking you were in vesa  = ) and could not get X to load with the ati card
<NoStress> [D-Tail] :with glxinfo and glxgears
<chmod775> I installed libtool
<chmod775> and I want to remove libtool and also the dependent packages with came along with it
<chmod775> How do I do that ?
<adub> upayavir1 let me know how my tutorial works out i know there are many settings for synaptics for what your looking for within that program
<Ramunas> any router guru here?
<Ramunas> i need some help with my siemens router
<ccooke> chmod775: a good tool for that sort of thing is debfoster
<ccooke> chmod775: it'll go through your packages and show you what keeps each thing installed.
<ccooke> chmod775: and you can tell it to remove a package and all of its dependencies which are not needed.
<adub> d-tail i just remember with 2-d none of teh 3d like screen savers worked that are default in ubuntu then when i got working they worked fine
<chmod775> how do U install it
<chmod775> ?
<ccooke> chmod775: just be careful you don't remove something that's needed, though.
<ccooke> chmod775: install 'debfoster' through synaptic or 'sudo apt-get install debfoster'
<chmod775> ok
<ccooke> chmod775: I use it all the time.
<ccooke> chmod775: read the help before you run it.
<[D-Tail] > NoStress: glxgears has a choppy performance as well...
<[D-Tail] > so it really is a driver issue?
<chmod775> hwo do u use it
<chmod775> ?
<nm> anyone have glx working with their voodoo3
<nm> ?
<nm> :D
<[D-Tail] > adub, NoStress: can't I revert to an older ATI driver then? My previous drivers had perfect openGL support - while it's broken now...
<adub> d-tail believe so go to  your screen savers check teh opengl
<adub> there are 3d screen savers in there i bet that they work for you  = )
<chmod775> debfoster is showing me all the packages
<[D-Tail] > adub: I don't have any screensavers, or so it seems...
<adub> d-tail i get the same output errors as you on command line but all my 3d stuff works
<adub> d-tail really??  odd   yeah all the opengl stuff works on this end
<[D-Tail] > I have 'Disabled', 'Blank screen', 'Random', 'Cosmos', 'Pictures folder', and 'Pop art squares'
<[D-Tail] > and thats all
<[D-Tail] > maybe it's because I threw away my gconf and gconfd dirs recently?
<[D-Tail] > oh hey...
<adub> yes
<[D-Tail] > I've got another thing now - (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<[D-Tail] > any idea how to make it compatible? :-P
<adub> .log of xorg.conf ??
<[D-Tail] > yes
<JloR> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due April 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<[D-Tail] > cat /etc/X11/Xorg.0.conf | grep '(EE)'
<Zarock> hi tombcore :p
<Eleaf> when compiling a kernel.. how can I make it say yes to all options?
<adub> d-tail just for the hey of it what does uname -a outpout
<[D-Tail] > 'Linux malhavoc 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Mon Jan 16 17:58:04 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux'
<adub> 686 are you sure your 32bit
<[D-Tail] > yup! :-)
<[D-Tail] > Pentium 4 eh
<adub> ok
<chmod775> ccooke, hi dude I remove the unecessary packages
<adub> what version of ubuntu are you running
<chmod775> but for libtool I can't remove
<[D-Tail] > 5.10 / Breezy
<kEEg> guys, did anyone come aross 6.04 kernel boot issue in vmware?
<chmod775> sudo debfoster libtool does'nt give me anything
<adub> d-tail here im going to send you to an howto
<[D-Tail] > sweet ;-)
<adub> work through it and then since you already have dri you dont have to mess with it
<[D-Tail] > I bet I've seen it already... but just for the fun of it, I don't care ;-)
<adub> this time do not download teh drivers from ati's website
<[D-Tail] > and thanks already! :-)
<adub> np
<[D-Tail] > adub - never did that... breezy/saveas drivers
<upayavir1> adub: I was able to run qsynaptics, but there's no option to change speed.
<[D-Tail] > the 'unofficial' ubuntu drivers, so to say
<redblade> Hi, How do I use wine?
<Appelflap> so does any one know?
<[D-Tail] > adub: are you going to MSG the howto to me - or do you have a link?
<adub> d-tail yes i got to find it one moment
<redblade> I installed it but I can't see it
<[D-Tail] > heh :-)
<redblade> so i there a command?
<redblade> !WIne
<adub> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu   d-tail click installation guide   and just follow it  of coarse get  your driver from ati's website
<vincenz> wh is lighttpd not part of ubuntu
<adub> redblade apt-get install xwine  it will make life easier for you but yeah there is commands
<adub> man wine
<[D-Tail] > adub: thanks :-)
<adub> d-tail no problem
<redblade> !k
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redblade
<[D-Tail] > I'll work myself through it now...
<Eleaf> After make deb for the kernel source.. WHAT DO I DO??
<Eleaf> I already did make
<redblade> oops that was meant to be k not !k
<adub> redblade also apt-get install winecfg and make a link to winecfg on your desktop perhaps i use winecfg over xwine
<vincenz> !lighttpd
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vincenz
<Appelflap> !dd
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Appelflap
<adub> [d-tail]    im off but i hope you get things working on it i followed that howto and i know my 3d acceleration works fine
* JloR tries another dist-upgrade
<adub> ahh, ok time for my question again im going to try this one more time:       Believe it or not I have never printed a pdf in linux i need to print a pdf i have it open in ghostview but it just prints garble numbers and symbols can someone help me with this???
<upayavir1> adub: no luck so far. I've found myself a serial mouse, will see if I can get that working. Amazing to see how dependent upon a mouse I am!
<adub> upayavir1   seriously that didnt work??    wow
<adub> upayavir1   did you edit and save your xorg.conf
<upayavir1> Was that supposed to disable it?
<DjDarkman> hy ,a friend of mine can`t use his mouse ,and he has a serial port ,what should he do?
<adub> upayavir1 there are other options from within that program
<upayavir1> adub: it got the qsynaptics working.
<tyler> how do i check what type of image file it is if its readable by gv???
<Psi-Jack> DjDarkman: A serial, as in COM1 port?
<upayavir1> but no option to change accelleration or anything tht will help me.
<adub> upayavir1 did you see scrolling
<upayavir1> yes.
<adub> fast slow  = )   vertical horiztonal
<adub> upayavir1 i thought that is what you were trying to do
<DjDarkman> Psi-Jack: not ps2 ,the other type of mouse port
<Psi-Jack> DjDarkman: Or serial as in PS/2 or USB? heh
<upayavir1> no. I'm just trying to move the mouse around the screen!\
<Psi-Jack> DjDarkman: Need ot know which one, guy. PS/2, USB, or COM1
<upayavir1> Try take mouse from middle of screen to top left, to applications menu, takes 11 swipes of the touchpad.
<adub> upayavir1 oh man my bad i got sidetracked helping someone else bro......so your synaptics touchpad just isnt working
<Hoxzer> what was that program to control tvout chip in nvidia cards?
<upayavir1> well, working, but _verrrryy_ slowly!
<DjDarkman> Psi-Jack: COM1 then
<adub> try the speed up options in qsynaptics
<meng> how i can get xine to run in dapper? i tried some vids even with w32codecs on, but it won't play
<rem_> Hey all. What can I do if epiphany freezes, had to kill it with xkill cze i didnt see anything in ps, I then try to restart it and it wont start. I had this before but then I would just kill the remaining process with ps -eaf and kill , but this time i dont see any process and epiphany wnot restart ... ?!
<rem_> I would like to avoid rebooting this machine if possible ..
<[D-Tail] > adub - I followed the tutorial, but now... it does things which arent mentioned in there!
<adub> yeah there in there i just turned my touchpad on and throw the scrolling settings both to the fastest seetings
<Ribs> rem_: does epiphany output any errors?
<Psi-Jack> DjDarkman: Tell him to get a real mouse. COM port-based mice are obsolete.
<rem_> no
<dr-slizer> rem_ maybe there is a lockfile for epiphany?
<Ribs> rem_: then it probably thinks it's already running and wants to just open another window
<[D-Tail] > adub: I did the 'sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy'
<DjDarkman> Psi-Jack: but i think he only has COM port ,and it ran nicely under knoppix
<Ribs> rem_: check and check again to make certain it's not running
<rem_> ok...but why dont i see a process for epiphany ?
<[D-Tail] > then it says that the program will make a directory called 'fglrx-install'
<[D-Tail] > then it proceeds to extraction - which fails horribly T_T
<dr-slizer> rem_: check if there's a .pid file for it in /var/run
<adub> [d-tail]    ok
<rem_> ps -eaf | grep epiphany
<Ribs> some part of epiphany must still be running
<rem_> k hold on ..
<Ribs> rem_: ps a | less -- check it manually
<ideafix> skolinux is out
<Psi-Jack> DjDarkman: Wow. I don't even remember what device node is used for serial ports. I'm thinking either /dev/cua1, but I could be wrong.
<rem_> no .pid file ..
<adub> [d-tail]  i dont know why it would fail honestly what i did was download my driver file from ati.com and follow that tutorial step by step......they left out one part though in adding dri /etc/modules which i figured that on my own ???  honestly im clueless
<Ribs> rem_: looks like you have to reboot then
<bliss> hello all
<Ribs> rem_: could you try dropping to init level 3 then back up to 5?
<[D-Tail] > adub: could you please provide me with the generated debs then?
<toony> hello world
<adub> upayavir1   did you find the settings im talking about to speed up the synaptics
<toony> i m beginner
<DjDarkman> Psi-Jack: 10x ,is this a kernel or a Xorg issue?
<adub> sure
<Seveas> hello toony
<upayavir1> adub: they seem to be about scrolling speed, i.e. wheely mouse stuff.
<upayavir1> And changing them to 'fast' doesn't make a difference.
<adub> good idea why didnt i think of that........lol
<bliss> anybody running postfix
<[D-Tail] > I'd need xorg-driver-fglrx_8.22.5_1-i386.deb, fglrx-control_8.22.5-1_i386.deb and fglrx-kernel-source_8.22.5-1_i386.deb
<rem_> ..
<toony> how can I read hotmail with thunderbird ?
<[D-Tail] > adub: DCC or mail?
<upayavir1> adub: I'm going to try reinstalling synaptics.
<rem_> \/etc that was
<adub> upayavir1   oh, lol, didnt know that ill dcc gimmie a sec
<Psi-Jack> DjDarkman: Kernel.
<Psi-Jack> DjDarkman: Learn how to spell "thanks"
<Psi-Jack> :p
<Ribs> rem_: did it work?
<adub> upayavir1 good idea there is also a program called ksynaptics dont know if it would be much use to you
<upayavir1> adub: m/c is pretty much unusable :-(
<rem_> still checkin ps manually ..
<upayavir1> okay, will try
<Ribs> oh
<adub> personally i hate touchpads with a passion i think they are stupid....i swear by my laptop usb mouse
<adub> optical heck  yeah!
<Smeggy> touchpads are evil
<adub> [d-tail]     ok im going to attempt to get you those debs i didnt back em up so ill have to run through the part of extraction
<Seveas> touchpads are better that those keyboard clitoris things
<adub> smeggy yeah agreed my touchpad on this new laptop is right smack in th way when i type i hit the thing all the time and stuff starts going crazy but i got mine disabled
<toony> quelque parle francais ?!
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<[D-Tail] > adub: if you would, thanks in advance ^_^
<toony> oki
<toony> thank you
<Seveas> pas de problme 
<adub> [d-tail]    what version of that driver are you trying??
<[D-Tail] > 8.22.5 still
<[D-Tail] > as in - the most recent
<adub> = ) actually i know this is a snowballs chance in hell that could be the problem i gues
<adub> right i got my driver like a month ago i havent had this laptop that long
<adub> ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run
<[D-Tail] > ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run
<[D-Tail] > mmm... maybe I shuold try finding that 8.21.7-i386.run then ;-)
<adub> that is the version i used +plus tutorial + adding dri                      and i have the same kernel same OS as  you same type card
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , or grab ubuntu packages for it from seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas 
<adub> well i can dcc that to you and you try it honestly hate creating extra work for you im just curious though
<[D-Tail] > Seveas - is that the same as apt-get install ubuntu-fglrx-686 ?
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , 100%
<[D-Tail] > seveas: then it's no use for me... grabbing that package leaves my system without openGL acceleration
<adub> [d-tail]   ill dcc the one i have
<[D-Tail] > what should 'dpkg -l | grep fglrx' give me, Seveas?
<[D-Tail] > adub: thanks :-)
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , those are the ones created by the ati installer
<Seveas> so they're as much use as that .run file
<Seveas> and opengl works fine here 
<upayavir1> adub: I love the freedom a touchpad gives..... when it works. apt-get install ---reinstall didn't have any effect :-(
<[D-Tail] > Seveas: that really sounds weird to me as Xorg.0.conf lists me with an (EE) DRI:Screeninit failed
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , you need to edit xorg.conf
<upayavir1> How do I install the serial mouse I've just dug out?
<adub> upayavir1 sorry bro dont know what to tell you other than try ksynaptics but i dont know if that will have any additional settings for you
<Ramunas> hey is there any way to set iptables back to default?
<Seveas> upayavir1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[D-Tail] > Seveas: indeed - 'driver "fglrx"'
<Ramunas> cause something seems to be blocking some ports
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , and more....
<Ramunas> so i thought iptables could be doing this
<[D-Tail] > Seveas: like what? ;-)
<[D-Tail] > I assumed I didn't have to change it after a package upgrade...
<[D-Tail] > cause thats what I did
<adub> [d-tail]  im sending file now
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8701
<[D-Tail] > wow - that looks different from what I had before...
<bliss> hello all
<bliss> need help with emacs
<adub> my send timed out  = )
<Seveas> bliss, apt-get install vim
<bronze> bliss: just ask
<Ramunas> anybody knows how to set iptables to default settings?
<bronze> Seveas: ;-)
<Hoxzer> how do I load nvtv settings at startup?
<bliss> thanks bronze but I need emacs please
<adub> seveas do you have int10 commented out cause your 64 bit?
<Seveas> adub, no, 32
<bronze> bliss: thats wasn't me
<[D-Tail] > seveas: I have Load "i2c" as well
<[D-Tail] > should I remove it?
<bliss> sorry bronze
<adub> seveas just curious cause i read a lot of places that you had to comment it out if you were 64
<bronze> s'allright
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , iirc yes
<adub> anyhow can someone help me print pdf documents
<bliss> here's what I get when I try to install------------Package emacs has no available version, but exists in the database.
<bliss> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and
<bliss> never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents
<bliss> of sources.list
<[D-Tail] > Seveas: and then re-installing ubuntu-fglrx-686 should do the trick?
<adub> im viewing in ghost view i print and all i get is garble i would try another pdf viewer but i like ghostview
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , if you removed it: yes
<Seveas> and restart X
<Seveas> bliss, emacs21
<bronze> adub is your printer a postscript-capable printer?
<[D-Tail] > Seveas: btw - my Device section contains that Driver=ati, VideoOverlay=on, OpenGLOverlay=off, UseInternalAGPGART=no
<adub> bronze sure is
<NotLarry> Looking for an app like putty.  Or a way to set terminals to log directly to a different ssh server when they start up
<[D-Tail] > I modify driver to fglrx and then it should work?
<bliss> Seveas apt-get install emacs21
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , I'll post my complete xorg.conf 
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8702
<[D-Tail] > Seveas: longing for it ;-)
<bronze> adub: bizarre.  well, test from another pdf viewer and if it works then its not your printer set up.  If it doesn't work then you need to revisit how your print spool to that printer is configured
<yanimax> hi
<yanimax> I'm getting the error message: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13), mysql is running and the sock file exists... I'm using dapper and just upgraded to mysql 5, does anyone know why?
<soundray> NotLarry, create a custom launcher in the panel with 'ssh host' as the Command and "Run in terminal" checked.
<bliss> what is emacs21
<SeyToN> can someone explain this to me please (Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extacted below:)
<adub> heh bronze major bizare prints fine in kpdf  = )
<soundray> bliss, look at 'apt-cache show emacs21' output.
<[D-Tail] > OK - refire X again ;-)
<bronze> adub: ghostview problem then
<bliss> soundray did you see my previous post above
<selinium_> If i have separate partitions on the same drive, Can they be mounted in different states? read only/ r+w ?
<soundray> bliss, I saw several. Ask again.
<bronze> adub: take the ghostview code out, wash it, dry it and then lean out the carb mix a little and try agin
<meenfreem> hi guys (and gals;))
<meenfreem> i have messed something up
<meenfreem> and need some brilliant ideas :D
<bliss> soundray-- tried to in stall emacs via apt get but I get this responce---Package emacs has no available version, but exists in the database.
<bliss> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and
<bliss> never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents
<bliss> of sources.list
<adub> bronze, yeah ill just use kpdf for now on i guess no biggie
<Seveas> !glx
<ubotu> Seveas: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<bronze> adub: yeah, thgats sort of what I was saying.... very indirectly :)
<elkbuntu> SeyToN, iirc go to the lm-sensors directory, type sudo touch mkdev.sh then type sudo chmod 755 mkdev.sh then type sudo mkdev.sh
<soundray> bliss, you're not supposed to paste errors here. And the answer is: install emacs21 (not emacs).
<Seveas> !xgl is <reply> Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<elkbuntu> SeyToN, oh, and add in putting the script stuff into that
<adub> well its time to get down with school work everyone take care
<johndd> hi guys. how's dapper getting along? stable to use yet?
<elkbuntu> SeyToN, into the file of course
<bliss> ok soundray thanks for feedback
<Ng> johndd: it's unstable until april 20th
<bubbleentity{L}> hello, firstly is there a place one can direct me to for help with setting up a lucent winmodem , i have already read and undertaken the suggestion in the wiki wihtough success, and have also tryed to build a module for it, also without success
<elkbuntu> johndd, currently nothing majorly wrong yet
<johndd> Ng: usable, then?
<SeyToN> thank you
<selinium_> Hi Seveas
<Ng> johndd: that depends. it might work today, it might explode tomorrow. it's unstable and under development
<bronze> soundray: well at least he recorded the error message :) and it was only one line.
<johndd> elkbuntu: any idea if the nvidia drivers are ok?
<meenfreem> I've just installed Breezy, and couldn't get the wlan to work, so i was meesing about with the network settings... now when i login, i get the following message: Could not look up internet address for . This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding  to the file /etc/hosts.
<elkbuntu> johndd, i think there might be some issues with those, but i dont have nvidia cards on either of my machines, so i dont know from personal experience
<soundray> bronze, four according to my count :(
<selinium_> Seveas, what is XGL then?
<johndd> anyone else know how the nvidia drivers are in current dapper?
<meenfreem> and it won't let me into the network settings anymore, nor can I use sudo commands in the terminal?!?
<johndd> no point upgrading if those are busted - i can probly handle anything else
<bronze> meenfreem: do you know your root passwd?
<bliss> can someone ssh me and seeif its ok please
<_jason> meenfreem: boot in recovery mode and add whatever is in /etc/hostname to the first line of /ets/hosts
<meenfreem> bronze, yes
<bronze> can you  "su -" to root successfully?
<meenfreem> but what it wants me to add the " " as in, nothing
<meenfreem> just one spacee
<_jason> meenfreem: pastebin /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts please
<bronze> meenfreem: ?
<selinium_> If i have separate partitions on the same drive, Can they be mounted in different states? read only/ r+w ?
<johndd> bronze: better use sudo -i
<bronze> meenfreem: ja, what jason says
<Seveas> selinium_, have ou been living in a cave?
<Seveas> xgl is eyecandy!
<selinium_> Seveas, probably!
<bronze> johndd: he jus said he couldn't sudo, so that wouldn't help much
<Ng> +pointless ;)
<Seveas> selinium_, http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<selinium_> I get to view the wonders of FireFox and IE all day long!
<meenfreem> type that in terminal _jason
<selinium_> Seveas, Cheers.
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<bubbleentity{L}> may i pm someone who is able to help,   question gets lost in the noise
<selinium_> Seveas, can you answer my partition question? ^^^^
<_jason> meenfreem: just do 'gedit /etc/hostname' and copy and paste to the site ubotu just mentioned, do the same for /etc/hosts
<Seveas> selinium_, the answer is yes
<apokryphos> check the demos of xgl with compiz -- very very sweet
<meenfreem> _ja, bronze I tried to sudo some other commands and it spits this at me.... unable to lookup gethostname( )
<selinium_> Seveas, Cheers, i thought s, but i didn't want to try, just incase! :)
<selinium_> Thanks for your insights! :)
<bronze> meenfreem: do as _jason said, so we can see whats up
<Seveas> you're very welcome :D
<_jason> meenfreem: we'll fix it don't worry, we just need to see what those files look like so we can telll you what to do
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, your best bet is to repeat and possibly rephrase your question. Winmodems are an annoying subject though.
<elkbuntu> johndd, which nvidia card do you have?
<meenfreem> ubotu, _jason the laptop with the problme, has no internet :D
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, meenfreem
<_jason> meenfreem: just type the first line of each file then
<bubbleentity{L}> hello, firstly is there a place one can direct me to for help with setting up a lucent winmodem , i have already read and undertaken the suggestion in the wiki wihtough success, and have also tryed to build a module for it, also without success  (qry rpt1)
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, you may just have to live with your builtin modem not working and buy a PCMCIA or USB one.
<meenfreem> _jason, okay.... its empty :D
<bubbleentity{L}> soundray, linmodem works under other distro
<_jason> meenfreem: okay, and the other one?
<selinium_> Seveas, Wow! xgl,is it going to be in dapper?
<Scarborough> Im lookin for pages about learning about ubuntu, got any good ones?
<bronze> meenfreem: well, thats a problem :-)
<Seveas> it arady is
<Seveas> already*
<bubbleentity{L}> unable to build module under breazy
<Seveas> bubbleentity{L}, apt-get install gcc-3.4 build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<selinium_> :) I cant wait for the RC :)
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, that other distro -- is it using a 2.4 kernel?
<Seveas> selinium, I'm going to upgrade today 
<bubbleentity{L}> its a 2.6 kernel, i don't remember the minor though
<selinium_> Seveas, I'll ask you how you got on later! :) I hope it all goes smooth for you!
<meenfreem> _jason, bronze ... 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, how does the compilation fail?
<bronze> meenfreem: can you browse to any web pages?
<_jason> meenfreem: okay, do you have any preference about a hostname?
<bubbleentity{L}> " no rule to build module lt_serial "
<meenfreem> bronze, no internet on the laptop...we messed about with network settings and now the eth0 is gone too....only lo left
<bubbleentity{L}> this is a pack that is known to work
<meenfreem> _jason, something like smartass or something :D
<bronze> meenfreem: OK, jason is giving you good advice. follow his lead
<port7> anyone know if seveas' repository is down or issues with the GPG keys?
<meenfreem> bronson, eyey captain
<_jason> meenfreem: put 'smartass' in /etc/hostname and at the end of the first line of /etc/hosts, you'll need to boot in recovery mode
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, I don't think this is a Ubuntu problem.
<Seveas> port7, neither should be the case
<[D-Tail] > Seveas, adub - please pay attention :-)
<Scarborough> anybody know any good sites about learning ubuntu?
<[D-Tail] > I didn't know *HOW* I did it, fact is, it works!
<meenfreem> _jason, the gedit is read only?
<Seveas> [D-Tail] , cool 
<port7> getting timeouts getting hid key
<[D-Tail] > after I edited my xorg.conf, X crashed.
<Seveas> port7, which mirror are you trying?
<port7> s/hid/his
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, are you following any instructions, and can I see them?
<bubbleentity{L}> Seveas, that string you suggested fails as well
<[D-Tail] > some syntactical error, I figured... I NANO'd it, fixed it and by that time my whole linux locked up on me
<_jason> meenfreem: you need to reboot and choose 'recovery mode' from the grub menu.  That will give you root access.  Then use 'nano' instead of gedit
<port7> seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<port7> for the repositoey
<Seveas> port7, try a mirror
<Seveas> !tell port7 about mirrors
<meenfreem> okay... I'll reboot in recovery now then
<bubbleentity{L}> soundray, yes, and ok, but i will have to copy them over,
<[D-Tail] > I rebooted, did ant apt-get clean, and apt-got ubuntu-fglrx-686 again... after that, I saw that xorg-driver-fglrx was still partially installed, so I apt-got that one as well...
<Seveas> ahem, bad factoid
<Seveas> !tell port7 about seveas
<[D-Tail] > I executed a /etc/init.d/gdm restart and X fired up again
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, just tell me where you got them.
<port7> Seveas: cheers i will give it a whirl
<[D-Tail] > now: fglrxinfo says that it uses OpenGL version 2.0.5642 (8.22.5) ! :-D
<[D-Tail] > and {fgl_}glxgears is fine again!
<[D-Tail] > not to mention supertux ;-)
<[D-Tail] > seveas, adub, myself - you three just made me happy today :-D
<[D-Tail] > thanks a lot!
<bubbleentity{L}> soundray, i am trying to remember where they orignaly came from,   i will re-find - ..
<Aladdin> Hi guys.     Got a problem with users-admin.  Can,t get it to work properly (or at all!).  I get this error at launch: Entity: line 352: parser error : Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding !  Can anyone assist?
<meenfreem> _jason, write over the original hosts I suppose
<meenfreem> _jason, done
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, have you seen this thread (ubotu):
<[D-Tail] > dudes, thanks again... I'm off now -see ya next time! (next month, when ATI releases new drivers, perhaps? :-P)
<soundray> !forums 93852
<_jason> meenfreem: okay, so now does it work?
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 93852 is: Lucent Winmodem ltmodem 2.6.12-9-386 solved! - Ubuntu Forums
<meenfreem> _jason, let me reboot again
<bubbleentity{L}> no i hadn't  ,
<tut_> Anyone know how to kill (without rebooting or taking down network interface) an smbmount that's become fubar and refuses to be unmounted?
<catfox> does anyone know a good way to stress test a mail account?
<NoStress> tut_: with -f ?
<meenfreem> _jason, my next quest is to actually install the wlan card :S
<catfox> i want to send 1000 mails to an address for example, and nMB of data to another
<_jason> meenfreem: I'll have to pass that off to someone else :)
<tut_> NoStress: Nope, smbumount doesn't take any flags.
<meenfreem> _jason, it doesn't give me that message anymore! Thanks!
<_jason> meenfreem: np
<chasmarang> is their any commport commands
<soundray> bubbleentity{L}, are you okay for now trying the suggestions in there?
<Aladdin> Hi guys.     Got a problem with users-admin.  Can,t get it to work properly (or at all!).  I get this error at launch: Entity: line 352: parser error : Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding !  Can anyone assist?
<lennart> can I use  Linux-NTFS(http://www.linux-ntfs.org) for ubuntu?
<soundray> lennart, you know that ubuntu can mount ntfs by default?
<bubbleentity{L}> soundray, thanks for that pointer -
<chasmarang> soundray:  is their any comm port commands in hoary?
<soundray> chasmarang, don't know what you mean by 'comm port commands'. Why are you asking me specifically?
<jimcooncat> Please help me find a good article like "No, it wasn't me that sent you that email virus!" to explain to a Windows user about spoofed email.
<chasmarang> ooops - sorry!
<meenfreem> _jason, i got the wlan to be recognized...
<meenfreem> but no internet yet....
<soundray> chasmarang, what *do* you mean by 'comm port commands'?
<meenfreem> _jason, it still picks the lo network connection by default? any ideas on how i can get that to change?
<chasmarang> com1 com2 etc...
<_Heathen> Any idea why my laptop doesn't recognize my D-Link G122 USB device when plugging it in?  Looking at my device manager nothing new shows up, and lsusb lists only: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<soundray> _Heathen, it could be broken.
<chasmarang> can anyone answer my question about there being any com1 port commands in hoary
<meenfreem> network device is on local loopback
<soundray> _Heathen, or your USB port could be broken.
<_Heathen> soundray: yeah I'm afraid of that, windows does notice when I plug it in, but as an unrecognized device
<soundray> chasmarang, can you give an example for what you mean by 'com1 port commands'?
<meenfreem> gotta run... thanks again _jason
<_jason> metzen: see you, good luck with the internet
<soundray> _Heathen, do you know what chipset they built into your device?
<chasmarang> serial port 9 pin plug on the back of the computer is a com port
<_Heathen> rt2500
<soundray> _Heathen, that should be detected if you run a stock breezy kernel.
<Aladdin> _jason, got a sec?
<soundray> _Heathen, I suggest you ask for a replacement.
<_jason> Aladdin: sorry, kind of busy right now, try asking the channel
<_Heathen> soundray: *nod*, thanks - hope they take the return, I've lost my receipt!
<chasmarang> can anyone answer my question about there being any serial or com1-com4 port commands in hoary
* gnomefreak didnt know they named ports by using comm1 comm2 :(
<Aladdin> _jason, k thx anyway :)
<port7> Seveas: is your 135D466 key still active?
<Aladdin> Hi guys.     Got a problem with users-admin.  Can,t get it to work properly (or at all!).  I get this error at launch: Entity: line 352: parser error : Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding !  Can anyone assist?
<soundray> chasmarang, I know what a com port is. I want to know what you mean by "command".
<gnomefreak> in linux*
<GreenCult> hola a todos.
<chasmarang> not all ports  gnomefreak
<NoStress> chasmarang: don't understand your question, but the answer is maybe minicom :)
<chasmarang> on the command line
<johndd> anyone else know how the nvidia drivers are in current dapper?
<Sonobana> good
<xerox_> What does it mean that there are n upgrades, but they've been "kept back" ?
<Ng> johndd: they may work
<soundray> chasmarang, do you want to know what the devices are called in linux? /dev/ttyS0 - /dev/ttyS3
<gnomefreak> chasmarang: yes i know what a comm port is but what im saying is i dont think linux uses those terms
<Ng> johndd: if you need to ask about dapper, don't run it, or run it on a system you don't mind breaking
<Ng> johndd: it's simply not possible to answer your question because they may be changed tomorrow and break
<chasmarang> right thank you people
<soundray> chasmarang, did you get the info you needed?
<chasmarang> yes soundray thanks
<Ng> johndd: I updated my dapper machine a few days ago and they worked then, but your mileage may vary
<gnomefreak> i had almost 200 updates yesterday for dapper and it still works :)
<soundray> gnomefreak, whoa! That's a sid type of experience :)
<gnomefreak> maybe it was monday :(
<Ng> gnomefreak: for you, I bet it broke for some people ;)
<Ng> which is as it should be
<SeyToN> how to open a file mkdev.sh ? (./mkdev.sh or nano mkdev.sh)?
<gnomefreak> Ng: oh im sure it did with 200 updates something is bound to break on unstablel
<gnomefreak> SeyToN: sh file.sh
<SeyToN> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<soundray> SeyToN, by "open", do you mean "edit" or "run"?
<SeyToN> run
<soundray> SeyToN, okay, just checking. By the sound of the filename, you may need sudo to run it.
<SeyToN> yeah im in su
<NoStress> SeyToN: be sure it have execution ermission
<SeyToN> just i dont know how to run it
<NoStress> then ./script.sh
<soundray> NoStress, SeyToN, if you do as gnomefreak says, you don't need to change permissions.
<gnomefreak> sh file.sh didnt run it and if ./file.sh didnt run it than i would think its not runnable :(
<SeyToN> i just need to do this (Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extacted below)
<SeyToN> im in the lm-sensors folder
<SeyToN> in the shell
<soundray> SeyToN, are you sure you need lm-sensors? It's a pain, and mbmon is often easier.
<SeyToN> the thing is when the distro loads it says an error with sensors
<SeyToN> you rekcon just leave it?
<Fub> hey, can someone tell me why I have to reconfigure pppoe everytime I reboot ubuntu?
<soundray> SeyToN, unless there's anything that doesn't work because of it, I would ignore it.
<SeyToN> ahh ok
<SeyToN> i just thought something needs to be fix thats why im doing it
<fdr> please, can you tell me the name of some gnome applet that shows the cpu temperature? thanks!
<SeyToN> well my next job its install mplayer : \
<soundray> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<gnomefreak> gdesklets has a cpu temp moniter iirc
<folkert> hi
<NET||abuse> how do people find the ndisgtk? i'm just about to try it with my laptop
<Angel_Dex> Hello all
<gnomefreak> fdr: to be sure about gdesklets open synaptic and it gives you a nice discription of what sensors are there (i think)
<fdr> thank you
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak Hola
<gnomefreak> yw fdr
<gnomefreak> gm Angel_Dex
<Fub> how do I add a command to bootup?
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak sup?
<gnomefreak> nothing trying to wake up
<Angel_Dex> coolcool
<soundray> Fub, it depends on when you need it executed. Often /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is a good place.
<Fub> thanks
<NET||abuse> wow,,,, that was EASY!
<NET||abuse> takes alot of the awkward bloody setup outa things, ndisgtk, simple little tool, but does the trick nicely
<Angel_Dex> why do i have acces ?170? comin from my sound
* gnomefreak brb
<Angel_Dex> <.<
<fdr> gnomefreak, thanks, sensors-applet makes it fine for me :-)
<lennart> can anyone tell me how to go into my ntfs partition with ubuntu?
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<lennart> k thnx
<Fub> eh, soundray how do I add it? What I need is for mount -a to be run sometime after hotplug
<fdr> ubotu, please tell me about restricted formats
<ubotu> fdr: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> Fub, just insert it before the exit line at the end. It's run after hotplug then.
<Fub> thanks soundray
<Appelflap> aarg
<soundray> Fub, you could also configure hotplug scripts to mount something for you.
<jimcooncat> ubotu, tell fdr about restricted
<MetaMorfoziS> !photoshop
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fub> I'll cross my fingers at next boot
<Appelflap> damn you geeks with free tiem and blind trust!
<Fub> soundray, I don't think I need to complicate things further
<Appelflap> i dont know how far along my hd cloning is
<fdr> jimcooncat, thanks, why didn't it work when I asked directly the bot?
<upayavir1> adub: I've done it!
<Appelflap> and does this work?
<soundray> fdr, you were too polite :)
<Appelflap> i never see any one answer
<jimcooncat> soundray: haha
<gnomefreak> the bot doesnt know please lol
<Twiggy> Whats teh default mysql admin username/password?  I can't reconfigure this package without them and I have no clue
<upayavir1> adub: Looking in the /usr/share/docs/....synaptic..../README.Debian, it showed properties for min/max speed. I multiplied those by ten, and it worked.
<upayavir1> adub: Thank you!
<SeyToN> whats gcc/g++ its a development package?
<gnomefreak> gcc is a C compiler
<NoStress> it's a compiler
<soundray> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<NoStress> gnomefreak: not only c :)
<gnomefreak> SeyToN: sudo apt-get install build-essential should get you both gcc and g++
<gnomefreak> NoStress: gcc is only C
<Loko_> /list
<ubuntu> hello
<soundray> gnomefreak, are you sure?
<SeyToN> but do i need to install gcc/g++ for mplayer?
<soundray> SeyToN, only if you compile from source.
<gnomefreak> there are many versions of gcc but gcc is for C g++ is for C++
<gnomefreak> there is a version of gcc for most lang.
<soundray> gnomefreak, gcc = GNU Compiler Collection (formerly, the "GNU C Compiler")
<NoStress> gnomefreak: really ? http://gcc.gnu.org/
<gnomefreak> the package that all of the gcc compilers are under is called gcc but they have different ones for langs.
<gnomefreak> guys look in synaptic there are 50 or so gcc compiliers :)
<soundray> gnomefreak, so why then do you say "gcc is only C"?
<gnomefreak> ive tried using gcc for c++ and it doesnt work
<pdkl> can someone test an FTP connection?
<gnomefreak> soundray: gcc file.c -o file   is a C compile command if you use g++ file.c -o file it wont work you need to use g++
<Ng> gnomefreak: you may need the g++ packages
<gnomefreak> im sorry gcc*
<gnomefreak> Ng: thats my point there are different packages for each lang
<ita> sorry for crossposting : http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20156 <- is this bug still in 5.10 ?
<soundray> gnomefreak, all I'm saying is that your unqualified statement "gcc is only C" is patently wrong.
<Ng> gnomefreak: .c means C. you probably want to name your files .cpp or something
<Ng> gnomefreak: or use -x
<gnomefreak> Ng: i know all that to compile a cpp you need g++
<lennart> where can I find codecs for playing music and video(mpeg, mp3 etc)?
<Ng> gnomefreak: gcc is just a frontend, it's not a compiler, it calls c89 or c99 to compile .c files
<m0wax> I have just installed samba on ubuntu and I followed the ubuntu guide to creating a public share that is open to all http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba (ie no u/p).  However I am still being asked for a u/p from my windows machine.  Here is my conf http://pastebin.com/556039 .........any ideas
<soundray> !tell lennart about restricted
<SaLoMoN> !tell SaLoMoN  about restricted
<soundray> !tell lennart about FreeFormats
<soundray> SaLoMoN, you can also /msg ubotu restricted
<SaLoMoN> !tell SaLoMoN about FreeFormats
<Angel_Dex> If i copy a CD image to Disk can i boot off it with grub
<Angel_Dex> o.o
<lennart> soundray thnx its legal in my country :P
<soundray> lennart, it's not just about legality, but about freedom, too.
* gnomefreak wonders what country resticts music/ video stuff :(
<soundray> Angel_Dex, I've seen this discussed somewhere for Knoppix iso's. Web search?
<NoStress> the pb is software patent ?
<lennart> soundray huh I dont understand
<Angel_Dex> soundray >.> I think that was me
<gnomefreak> brb gotta boot to win for a few
<soundray> lennart, NoStress, the problem is that some formats are encumbered with restrictions that make it impossible to play/encode them with free (as in speech) software.
<Angel_Dex> i wish i had windows 2k TT_TT I need it for webcams wma format and voice chat only
<soundray> Angel_Dex, it was howto type information about booting isos.
<Angel_Dex> soundray ah ok cuz i was discusing that with some pple befor
<soundray> Angel_Dex, I don't mean here.
<Angel_Dex> ok
<soundray> Angel_Dex, http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Hd_Based_HowTo
<Angel_Dex> soundray thankies
<brukental> hello, does anyone have a link or the title of a good book on TCP/IP especially at the pack level?
<Deepz> hihi
<brukental> just need a quick referance, etc.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Deepz> i updated my kernel to 2.6.12-10-386, and now i cannot reinstall ndiswrapper, make install brings this error: cannot find kernel source in lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build
<brukental> deepz
<brukental> deepz: did the install or the download of your kernel get interupted?
<Deepz> no
<Deepz> it was successful
<Deepz> but ndiswrapper stopped functioning, so i figured i needed to reinstall it under the new kernel
<brukental> deepz: hang on a sec..
<Deepz> ok thanks
<Angel_Dex> funkyHat hola
<funkyHat> hey Angel_Dex
<brukental> deepz: looked up that on my system, I dont have /build either... gimme another sec.
<Deepz> kk
<Angel_Dex> funkyHat i got a newer computer now i bought a compaq 933mhz 128mb of ram built in sound and vid for 75$ added 256mb of ram for 33$ my vidcard and a 120gig spanken new wd HD i had
<diesel> Anyone had good luck with apt-pinning breezy sources and using *some* of the packages in dapper?
<soundray> Deepz, why do you recompile? ndiswrapper should work just like that if you install ndiswrapper-utils.
<m0wax> I have just installed samba on ubuntu and I followed the ubuntu guide to creating a public share that is open to all http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba (ie no u/p).  However I am still being asked for a u/p from my windows machine.  Here is my conf http://pastebin.com/556039 .........any ideas?
<Deepz> thats what i thought, but it stopped functioning, the wlan0 interface just got deleted somehow during the upgrade
<brukental> deepz: do you have build-essential installed??
<Deepz> yes
<Deepz> i have all build packages, gcc, cpp, g++ etc
<Deepz> plus all kernel headers
<soundray> Deepz, did you do modprobe ndiswrapper and then do the configuration?
<cappiz> hum... i did a : e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/itcrypt under a screen... now i cant detache it.. how can i see whats going on... and if e2fsck -f actually are doing something...? if a abort e2fsck -f , would my filesystem be broken then?
<Deepz> i cant get as far as modprobe because it wont initiate installation
<Deepz> but it all worked fine under the other kernel b4 update
<soundray> Deepz, I suggest you do this: 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' (expect this to say "already the newest...". Then just enter 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and see if the interface appears. If not, reinstall your driver.
<soundray> Deepz, compiling *should* not be necessary.
<soundray> Deepz, view compiling as a last resort.
<Deepz> ok
<cappiz> c
<cappiz> anyone?
<brukental> heheheh or do Gentoo!
<Deepz> tnx for the info, im pretty new to linux, ill try out your suggesstion
<brukental> cap, why did you do fsck in the first place?
<soundray> cappiz, are you saying you can't detach or attach?
<cappiz> detach
<cappiz> screen is open
<cappiz> i cant detach
<soundray> cappiz, why do you want to detach?
<brukental> cap, and no your filesystem will not get corrupted by running a forced fsck.
<soundray> cappiz, and what do you get when you do Ctrl-A D ?
<cappiz> wel... if i abort the e2fsck
<soundray> brukental, it might, if it gets interrupted.
<cappiz> would it be broken?
<soundray> cappiz, there is that risk.
<brukental> why did you run forced?
<cappiz> soundray thats why i wanna detache it... and nothing happens if i do Ctrl-A D
<cappiz> brukental reseize my lvm
<soundray> cappiz, are you running screen in a terminal?
<cappiz> yeah
<soundray> cappiz, can you open another terminal window and run screen -R -D
<brukental> humph....
<brukental> heheh
<cappiz> soundray i can open a new terminal
<cappiz> what happens with screen -R -D ?
<soundray> cappiz, you force the other session to detach and to attach to the new screen you're running in the new terminal (man screen)
<catfox> how can i do something like: while 1 < 10 - but in a bash script?
<cappiz> soundray and what if it fails?
<soundray> catfox: for i in $(seq 1 10) ; do echo $i ; done
<catfox> soundray, star. thanks
<soundray> cappiz, then you're out of luck.
<amauryg> saludos
<soundray> cappiz, the filesystem you're checking, is it mounted?
<amauryg> yes
<cappiz> soundray no
<cappiz> its not mounted
<instabin> how do i open a rar file in linux
<instabin> !rar
<ubotu> hmm... rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<amauryg> saludos
<farous> anyone having trouble with openoffice that it always start in max mode and most of the time out of screen?
<cappiz> but is it possible to see if the started e2fsck -f is doing something ?
<brukental> sound, do you know of a decent guid to tcp/ip especially at the packe level.. an introduction
<brukental> cappiz, do jobs
<soundray> cappiz, run top and see if it consumes CPU.
<cappiz> it does
<cappiz> from 2-7%
<soundray> cappiz, can you see/hear hd activity?
<cappiz> its not located at my place
<soundray> cappiz, give me a sec...
<cappiz> k :)
<brukental> or just do ps -aux
<tomasz> hi - I keep forgetting how to get rid of this GPG error massage (invalid signature) that happens perpeturally with package manager - what should I delete ??? (tanks)
<cappiz> brukental it would show it started
<cappiz> not if its hanging
<soundray> cappiz, what do you actually see in the screen where the fsck is running?
<cappiz> e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/itcrypt
<cappiz> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<cappiz> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<cappiz> this
<soundray> cappiz, how long has it been like that?
<brukental> thats all?
<cappiz> yeah
<mod^> umm.. I can't get squirrelmail work
<brukental> how about in top... is it consuming resources.
<brukental> mod, lol
<mod^> I followed this http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<mod^> and now configtest.php says
<mod^> Warning: fsockopen(): unable to connect to localhost:25 in /usr/share/squirrelmail/src/configtest.php on line 205
<soundray> cappiz, how long has it been like that?
<mod^>     ERROR: Error connecting to SMTP server "localhost:25".Server error: (110) Connection timed out
<mod^> telnet localhost 25
<mod^> doesn't do anything
<cappiz> soundray i just started it when i aske in channel
<mod^> but telnetting to my domain
<mod^> it works
<catfox> with the mail command, i can specify the to address and the subject, but still need to put the body in. is there a way of doing that automatically?
<cappiz> asked*
<Deepz> soundray: i tried what you suggested, but when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, it says no ndiswrapper module present
<soundray> cappiz, how big is the fs you are checking?
<cappiz> 1.2TB
<gaylord> hello world
<brukental> mod, is postfix running?
<gaylord> g8m: hi
<soundray> Deepz, can you paste output of 'uname -a' please
<Deepz> yea
<cappiz> screen -list
<cappiz> There is a screen on:
<cappiz> 16772.itcrypt (Attached)
<cappiz> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-root.
<Deepz> 2.6.12-10-386
<mod^> brukental: err.. ps aux | grep postfix gives:
<soundray> cappiz, what kind and frequency CPU is running the fsck?
<mod^> /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -a pam
<mod^> ang the grep postfix -proccess
<cappiz> P4 2,53
<Angel_Dex> How do i get tabs in dillo? TT_TT
<Amaranth_> i don't think you do
<soundray> cappiz, and the fs is encrypted? I would give it at least 3 or 4 hours.
<mod^> "/var/log/mail.log" says..
<mod^>  postfix/master[29705] : fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 23: bad transport type: mime_header_checks=
<brukental> do nestat -ln and see if anything is listening on port 25
<soundray> cappiz, the question remains, though, why it's not detaching.
<cappiz> soundray yeah.... np.. but im wondering why i cant detache it
<cappiz> :P
<brukental> and see if anything is listening on port 110
<soundray> cappiz, are you connecting to the remote host via ssh?
<cappiz> yeah...
<mod^> tcp6       0      0 :::110                  :::*                    LISTEN
<brukental> how about on 25
<cappiz> thats why i wanna detache it
<mod^> nothing for 25
<soundray> cappiz, and do you run ssh in screen, or do you run screen on the remote, or both?
<Jpan> hi all
<Jpan> who can help me
<cappiz> so in case my desktop here at hoem fucks up it will not fuck up the fsck
<soundray> cappiz, language!
<brukental> so then postfix is not running properly... it it starting at all... when you do /etc/init.d/postfix restart does it give you errors? or do you start postfix manually?
<cappiz> ?
<soundray> cappiz, and do you run ssh in screen, or do you run screen on the remote, or both?
<cappiz> im connceted to server via putty... there i run a screen for the fsck
<Jpan> i use soundmax
<mod^> brukental: /etc/init.d/postfix restart just says "Stopping postfix" and "Starting postfix"
<mod^> nothing special
<crimsun> Jpan: what's the issue?
<Deepz> soundray: uname -a = 2.6.12-10-386
<brukental> but it starts postfix without errors?
<soundray> cappiz, maybe putty is grabbing that Ctrl-A, so it's never transmitted all the way.
<mod^> brukental: yes
<brukental> restart postfix and check /var/log/messages, see if anything abnormals pops up..
<cappiz> 23 mins
<mod^> can I use tail -f /var/log/messages
<mod^> :p
<mod^> oh
<cappiz> ah lets try... screen -R -D
<cappiz> correct soundray?
<mod^> nothing abnormal there
<idefix_> is it oldfashioned to use webmail? do you use the ubuntu mailing system?
<soundray> Yes, cappiz
<brukental> yeah just tail /var/log/messages, see if anything pops up... I am installing postfix on this machine to check my config also.
<mod^> oh
<pdoran> ok newb question, how do I confugure apt to install KDE 3.5.1, the
<idefix_> why does a "Link To Old Desktop" appear on my Desktop?
<tortho> Anyone who knows how to reset the gnome settings/startup for a user? The desktop is fucked for a user, and if i create a new user it works for that one.
<brukental> but postfix is not listening to port 25 which is wierd if it started normally and you havent changed what ports it should be listening to.
<brukental> what do you have thats listening on 110?
<brukental> cyrus or some sort of pop3 server?
<soundray> Deepz, that's uname -r. Please post uname -a
<soundray> Deepz, actually, never mind.
<Died> Hello
<cappiz> screen -R -D and nothing shows up there
<cappiz> :S
<cappiz> omg
<mod^> hmm
<Appelflap> Is there a linux that runs from fat or ntfs?
<Appelflap> i dont wanna format any thing  :(
<mod^> I can see :::110 when I write netstat -ln
<brukental> eeeeewwwww
<mod^> and courier is listening to something
<Deepz> cant i just uninstall the updated kernel and revert back to 2.6.12-9-386 then re update
<brukental> courier is listening to 110
<Died> Does anybody know how I mount my ntfs file-sys? I want to get my data from there...
<idefix_> to what e-mail-address do I send a gedit bug report?
<soundray> cappiz, do not worry. If putty or the local workstation fails, screen will still protect your fsck session, provided that screen is okay, which it seems to be, considering that it's using CPU.
<cappiz> soundray hum
<cappiz> it did hang
<idefix_> hey soundray
<jessy> someone knows where can i find "glibc-headers" package for ubuntu breezy ?
<cappiz> and i did a ctrl +c
<soundray> Hey idefix_
<cappiz> then i got some output
<cappiz> :P
<idefix_> where do I send my gedit bug report?
<cappiz> do you mind me priv msg you that?
<soundray> cappiz, go ahead.
<mod^> should I remove courier and try dovecot or something?
<brukental> this is what it should be tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*
<mod^> brukental: don't have that
<brukental> humph...
<chrissturm> hi! what do i have to do to start xgl after installing the new packages in dapper universe?
<soundray> Deepz, can you run 'locate ndiswrapper.ko' please
<mlistus> hi all
<Deepz> ok
<brukental> mod^: if postfix starts normally, it should be listening to port 25.... gah.
<mod^> brukental: hmm.. It just says..
<brukental> you running iptables or ipchains at all mod^?
<mod^> * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent...                                                                                                            [ ok ] 
<mod^>  * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent...                                                                                                            [ ok ] 
<mod^> brukental: nope
<brukental> mod^: tail /var/log/messages, see if postfix has an entry in there... if it doesnt.. hang on.. looking it up
<kwiat> hi there i need help: music (mp3, ogg etc) playback crackles while copying files from cd to harddisk! why? thanks!
<mod^> brukental: nothing about postfix in /var/log/messages
<brukental> mod^: what does this output? cat /etc/services | grep 25
<soundray> Deeps, do you get a line similar to '/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'?
<mlistus> is there any pointer about how to make a custom ubuntu install cd, with eventually a custom kernel, and custom packages?
<mod^> smtp            25/tcp          mail
<soundray> !info dfsbuild
<ubotu> dfsbuild: (Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6.20 (breezy), Packaged size: 1047 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<brukental> mod^: bleh... okay sec..
<mlistus> does it build ubuntu cds (exact set)
<soundray> Deepz, do you get a line similar to '/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'? Sorry misspelt nick.
<mlistus> >
<mlistus> ?
<Deepz> sorry, i had to run other comp,
<soundray> mlistus, read package description 'apt-cache show dfsbuild'
<brukental> mod^: how about iptables -L
<Deepz> i get this /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<Deepz> its in the old kernel folder
<mod^> target     prot opt source               destination
<brukental> so no rules.....
<mod^> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<mod^> nothing
<Deepz> also /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<mod^> should I try to reinstall postfix
<kwiat> i would be glad if someone would help me with this problem: music (mp3, ogg etc) playback crackles (only) while copying files from cd to harddisk. could you imagine why? i'm using ubuntu breezy on dell inspiron 5150c.
<mlistus> soundray: sorry! i thought it did smth like lfs... thanks a lot!
<soundray> Deepz, I think you should run 'apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.12-10-386' and reboot.
<soundray> mlistus, hope it helps.
<mlistus> what about via unichrome status on ubuntu?
<Deepz> ok, thanks man ill try it out
<soundray> kwiat, this could be an IRQ conflict. Try changing the IRQ settings for the soundcard in the bios.
<soundray> kwiat, it could also be HF crosstalk, in which case there's not much you can do, other than get a USB soundcard.
<brukental> mod^: sorry had a phone call
<mod^> no problem
<Stormx2> Can someone tell me what gam_server is?
<brukental> mod^: yeah just do it with aptitude
<kwiat> soundray, thanks for you help
<mod^> did it.. and nothing changed
<kwiat> soundray what is hf crosstalk?
<soundray> mlistus, so-so. It works, but without acceleration, iirc.
<kwiat> (sorry)
<mod^> hmm
<mod^> telnet localhost 25 -> timeout
<soundray> kwiat, hf = high (radio) frequency. Emitted by electronic devices, can interfere with sound transmission.
<mod^> telnet mydomain 25 -> it works
<mod^> hmm
<brukental> huh that could be your problem sec..
<soundray> kwiat, crosstalk = interference (roughly)
<mod^> I'll re-run squirrelmail-configure
<power-puff-boy> hello where am I
<Spliffster> yo dudes, can anyone tell me what the ubuntu kernel uses: ipfilter, ipfw, iptables, PF (prolly not this is *bsd) ... ?
<ompaul> in #ubuntu
<brukental> mod^: what are the first few lines of /etc/hosts?
<soundray> Spliffster, iptables
<mod^> power-puff-boy: updatedb && locate power-puff-boy
<Spliffster> soundray: thanks alot
<soundray> mod^, :)
<mod^> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<mod^> my-ip-here       my-domain-here
<mod^> the other line
<soundray> !info whereami
<ubotu> whereami: (Automatically reconfigure your (laptop) system for a new location), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.3.20 (breezy), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 416 kB
<xerox_> What does it mean when packages are 'kept back' from an upgrade?
<brukental> mod^: try putting your domain at the end of the first line, after localhost
<yanimax> I'm getting the error message: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13), mysql is running and the sock file exists... I'm using dapper and just upgraded to mysql 5, does anyone know why?
<mlistus> soundray: yes, that's when using vesa driver, the problem at install is that debconf chooses via driver that doesnt work...
<jenda> xerox_: basically, it means they are not upgraded, because something needs the older version
<mod^> brukental: ok
<soundray> mlistus, is this a very recent card/board?
<soundray> mlistus, via driver works reasonably well here.
<zulfiqar> i have a usbdrive and delete some file after it was full but still uniunt doesnot reflect the correct free space and shows full, please help!
<mod^> doesn't work
<xerox_> jenda: is there a way to try to understand what's going on and fix it?
<zulfiqar> uniunt=ubuntu
<brukental> mod^: cat /etc/services | grep telnet... see if that line, for port 23 is commented out.
<jenda> It's not necessarily a mistake, xerox_. It will probabbly fix itself once the depending package is updated
<mlistus> soundray: yes, the mobo is a month or 2 old
<xerox_> jenda: OK.  Thank you very much for the informations.
<fdr> zulfiqar, try emptying the recycle bin
<jenda> xerox_: anytime
<soundray> zulfiqar, there is some reserved space. df shows 100% usage when there is still 5% space (to which only root can then write).
<mod^> brukental: Its not commented
<zulfiqar> rdr : i did it .. nothing dpoing .. on windows it shows correct empty space but on ubuntu it doesnot
<brukental> mod^: usually if you can telnet to your domain to port 25, and not localhost it means that resolution to localhost is not done correctly.
<mod^> hmm
<zulfiqar> fdr i mean
<brukental> mod^: let me look at my config...
<Deepz> soundray: i uninstalled the new kernel and reverted back, now ndiswrapper works and i have net access again, ill try to reinstall the kernel maybe it was faulty
<soundray> mlistus, ask Via to release specs to support free driver development. Meantime, best stick with VESA.
<Deepz> thanks for your time
<Deepz> :)
<brukental> mod^: but you can telnet to port 25 by telneting to your domain? and does it give you postfix?
<zulfiqar> soundray  : i have 100GB harddisk and 50GB is empty now ... df -h shows 100% used
<brukental> mod^: like this... Trying 127.0.0.1...
<brukental> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
<brukental> Escape character is '^] '.
<brukental> 220 localhost.localdomain ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<zulfiqar> on windows it reflects the correct emapty space
<mod^> gah. now it says telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<soundray> Deepz, okay. This 'locate' command clearly showed that something hadn't installed properly.
<Deepz> yep
<soundray> zulfiqar, hmm...
<Deepz> when you update to a new kernel, does it automatically copy over your modules to the new kernel directories
<soundray> zulfiqar, what if you unmount and remount it. Same problem on df -h?
<brukental> mod^: okay try reinstalling postfix using aptitutde.
<Deepz> so ndisdwrapper should work by itself without any need for recompilation right?
<zulfiqar> I'm trying to defrag the drive on windows and then once done i will check again
<soundray> Deepz, yes.
<Deepz> ok tnx
<brukental> mod^: remove it, do apt-get update, and run aptitude again to reinstall postfix.
<zulfiqar> yes tried it on diffent ubuntu PCs
<zulfiqar> same result
<zulfiqar> checked the forums ... some other poepl have had the same problem but could not find a solution
<soundray> zulfiqar, vfat filesystem?
<zulfiqar> yes vfat created by Gparted
<slashzul> hello
<nlindblad> hi
<slashzul> is there a way to install ubuntu with just files starting w/ a windows computer?
<slashzul> I dont have a cdrom that works
<slashzul> nor a floppy
<poningru> slashzul: hmm not sure
<poningru> hold on
<Deepz> hi
<slashzul> so Id have to install via files
<poningru> !netboot
<ubotu> rumour has it, netboot is a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Deepz> yea
<slashzul> now that might work, I do have a way to boot from network....
<Deepz> sorry that was my little brother
<brukental> anybody have a decent book or an online guide or helpbook to TCP/IP at the packet level?
<Deepz> how
<AntMaz> i have a question how do i log on as the admin i tried admin root and administrators and administration , i cant log on in shell cause i have a virus but i cant get rid of the virus cause i it says permission is denied
<Deepz> i will chek
<brukental> ant: this is on a winblows box?
<poningru> slashzul: you need a boot floppy
<slashzul> yep
<poningru> unfortunately
<AntMaz> negative im on ubuntu
<brukental> you cannot log on as rot?
<brukental> *root?
<m0wax> AntMaz are you sure you have a virus on ubuntu?  I think your lying
<AntMaz> nope
<slashzul> i should be able to download the boot files and modify XP to start the batch file
<poningru> AntMaz: thats not a virus
<dle> Does anyone know why USNs are released before the repositories are upgraded?
<poningru> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AntMaz> yea im positive i did a scan its some email virus it probably got in cause i installed wine
<m0wax> It will be a windows virus tho
<m0wax> doesn't actually affect linux
<amphi> brukental: Stevens's TCP/IP Illustrated Vol. 1 is online somewhere, I found it a while back; soryy, no url, but it's the canonical reference
<brukental> ant: remove your .wine directory.
<mlistus> brb
<brukental> amphi: thanks so much, will look for it online!!! =)
<poningru> slashzul: hold on
<AntMaz> well its effecting mine , i cant gointo shell and type sudo ,well i cant but it doesnt ask me for the pass word
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<poningru> slashzul: look at that
<m0wax> AntMaz I seriously doubt its a virus for linux.  It would be very difficult unless you have been reading your mail as root.....have you?
<AntMaz> no
<brukental> m0: lol
<AntMaz> here
<AntMaz> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<AntMaz> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<AntMaz>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<AntMaz> anthony@ubuntu:~$
<AntMaz> thats what i get
<poningru> AntMaz: you didnt type the command after it did you?
<AntMaz> no
<poningru> AntMaz: what are you trying to do?
<m0wax> what command are you typing to get that?
<brukental> ant: sudo nmap -v yahoo.com
<brukental> ant: try that.
<AntMaz> just sudo and usually its asked for the password but not anymore
<poningru> AntMaz: well it shouldnt have been
<poningru> AntMaz: you are supposed to do
<poningru> sudo somecommand
<brukental> ant: root password is remembered for 5 minutes or so after the first time you do sudo with a password
<AntMaz> cammand not found
<brukental> lol
<brukental> ant: what are you trying to do?
<hmpedersen> hey
<brukental> what command are you trying to run as root?
<AntMaz> type the command what poningru told me to
<idefix_> what's the alternative for maple in ubuntu?
<zulfiqar> any other suggestion for my problem ?
<hmpedersen> How do i change the resolution?
<brukental> ant: yes, but what is your ultimate goal, what are you trying to accomplish, what are you trying to do?
<AntMaz> hmped  system->preferences-> screen resolution
<brukental> ant: you do not have a virus... dont worry.
<hmpedersen> AntMaz, yeah.. then my monitor starts flickering, and when it stops, it reverts to the current res..
<AntMaz> try 1024x768
<hmpedersen> thats the current.. I need 800x600
<AntMaz> or just lower the frequzy (damn i cant spell)
<AntMaz> im trying to get rid of this virus but i cant cause iwhen i sellect quarintine it says i dont have permission
<AntMaz> hm lower your freqrecy to 60 or 70 hertz
<hmpedersen> difficult.. allready at 60
<cannibal> hi
<AntMaz> get a new monitor haha
<AntMaz> ok try going to 85
<cannibal> anybody know of any good guides on installing programs to ubuntu?
<hmpedersen> ant, im running ubuntu on vmware, i would like to run it in a window without scrollbars, thats not possible unless i lower the resolution.. I saw others having this problem a while ago..
<dle> cannibal - What do you mean?
<nowotny> hello... does anyone know if there is a way to check what so intensively writes to my HDD...?
<cannibal> X_X im noob---
<brukental> now: top
<cannibal> barely installed this todayy
<AntMaz> i dont know then im into ubuntu about 5 days now
<hmpedersen> k
<dle> cannibal - System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<AntMaz> so how can i log in as the root or what ever it is on the boot up screen
<dle> cannibal - if you want to learn about the command-line, that's another matter. Since you say you're a newbie, I ssume you don't want to.
<mnoir> cannibal - you might start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<cannibal> ok
<cannibal> thank you
<AntMaz> read everything cannibal corpse
<Xenguy> dle: an unreasonable assumption IMHO  ;-)
<JloR> hmm, I wonder why I can't use SMP kernels 2.6 with dapper..
<alamba> hi all...can anyone suggest me a good dvd ripper in ubuntu repositories?
<JloR> must be something they haven't looked at yet :)
<nowotny> brukental: top doesn't show the amount of data written to the HDD AFAIK... does it...?
<cannibal> :P
<dle> Xenguy - What do you know, you big berk?!?
<amphi> alamba: acidrip is a decent FE to mencoder
<Xenguy> dle: heh - good to see you too ;-)
<AntMaz> yo bruk you got any segestions
<amphi> nowotny: no
<dle> Xenguy - ;-P
<nowotny> amphi: that's what I thought... any other ideas... :/
<alamba> amphi: thanks! out of curiosity..whats fe and mencoder?
<mnoir> Ant - one of the good things about ubuntu is that it disables direct root login in favor of sudo
<AntMaz> any one now how to log in as the root user beside in shell
<amphi> nowotny: procinfo perhaps
<brukental> ant: suggestsions on what?
<mnoir> there is never a need to login directly as root anyhow
<hmpedersen> Ant, you can't login as root
<hmpedersen> unless you add a root password, that is..
<hmpedersen> just use sudo
<AntMaz> sudo dont work
<hmpedersen> (superuser do)
<mnoir> read in the ubuntu literature for a discussion of this
<brukental> ant: if you have not set a root password yet, do sudo passwd
<AntMaz> cause i have a virus
<hmpedersen> ant, use sudo passwd root
<hmpedersen> that'll let you create a password
<hmpedersen> dinner's ready
<amphi> brukental: did you answer my PM?
<brukental> amphi: yes..
<amphi> brukental: ah... you are not identified to services, so you can't PM
<brukental> amphi: ack, let me do that.
<AntMaz> hm then i can log in as root
<disastorm> hey
<brukental> amphi: forgot how to register so I can do PM...
<amphi> brukental: /msg nickserv help
<AntMaz> bruk after i update the root password i can log in as root
<keherman> i have a remote HP LaserJet 8000dn printer that I want every app to print double-sided on!
<keherman> how?
<brukental> amphi: done.
<KoruptidPryde> does lspci also list pcmcia adapters?
<i3dmaster> how to install .udeb package?
<brukental> amphi: you getting my PM now?
<xxenon> KoruptidPryde - yes.
<AntMaz> well ill just try it out later
<SeyToN> when i play mpeg files on mplayer i cant put it in full screen any ideas why?
<lennart> how can I set the root password in ubuntu?
<KoruptidPryde> xxenon: hmmmm... any ideas why what I connected wouldn't be showing up?
<xxenon> KoruptidPryde - nope ...
<i3dmaster> lennart, sudo su -, and then passwd
<lennart> k thnx
<Niekie> Why not sudo -i
<Niekie> Spawns a root shell ;)
<SeyToN> anyone?
<i3dmaster> Niekie, pretty much the same
<xxenon> SeyToN - edit your mplayer.conf and set vo=xv
<Niekie> Indeed.
<yaaar> word
<i3dmaster> Niekie, hey do you know how to install .udeb package?
<yaaar> anybody round here use pppoe? i configured it with pppoeconf, and it works fine, except it doesn't start on boot.....i have to re-run it each time....
<Profichilla> Where do applications search for the standard browser? in the settings in the gnome menu, firefox is set. Nevertheless, some links open in that horrible Konqueror browser.
<mnoir> Prof - many programs have their own config preference for browser
<Niekie> i3dmaster, I'm afraid not.
<i3dmaster> Niekie, ok np. Anyone here knows how to install udeb package?
<Profichilla> mnoir should a simple link in the quodlibet infobox have a preference of its own? :/
<SeyToN> i reckon its my video card :(
<mnoir> I don't know quodlibet so I am not sure
<keherman> can someone help me to get my printing double-sided?
<keherman> im using cups
<meisam> hi guys
<keherman> and a remote laserjet printer
<mnoir> try googling quodlibet browser pref?
<SeyToN> weeeeeeehaaaaaaaa i fixed :P
<thegladiator> hello folkz
<meisam> Hi guys can i install SQLserver 2000 on ubuntu?
<SeyToN> cheers xxenon
<thegladiator> i installed the gtk theme but I dont get that golden look
<thegladiator> it looks as usual actually
<LinuxJones> OMG I just installed Dapper on my new laptop it is awesome, everything works :)
<thegladiator> i am using the e17 theme sorry didnt mention that
<thegladiator> e17 metactiy is working
<thegladiator> and it used to work before as well I guess , but ever since i installed application themes from art manager in gnome
<meisam> is it possible to use sql on ubuntu?
<thegladiator> i feel that the ordinary control themes are not really working
<thegladiator> ofcourse meisam why not
<thegladiator> ?
<LinuxJones> meisam: yes mysql and postgresql and a thousand others are available.
<meisam> thegladiator i mean sql server 2000
<Sonobana> why do you want use that
<meisam> i need to work on microsoft exams
<thegladiator> yeah there are open source substistutes
<meisam> certifications
<amphi> meisam: you mean run ms sql server? you'd need to run windows under qemu I expect
<meisam> MCDBA
<meisam> but i dun wanna use windows
<thegladiator> not sure if that is possible . mayb you shud put a question into the forums actually
<mnoir> u prolly do not want to be on a non MS system then
<amphi> meisam: well, ask MS to port MS SQL Server to linux
<thegladiator> i'd say for the mcse stick to windows and then swthc over when you are done with the exams
<mnoir> MCDBA is mostly about adminning MS products
<meisam> guyssssss hold on
<meisam> i know all these thingssssssss
<yaaar> meisam: short answer: NO
<meisam> i know
<meisam> i just asked if i can
<thegladiator> can someone explian how do I know what is the gtk engin that I am using etc ?
<Sonobana> why do you need to know
<meisam> all right could u tell me how can i install mysql on ubuntu
<Sonobana> meisam: apt-get install mysql
<thegladiator> i installed the e17 gtk theme and its not looking et all like the screenshot!
<meisam> thats all?
<Sonobana> yeah
<thegladiator> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28051
<kemcco> mesiam - use MySql 5
<thegladiator> this is not what me dektop looks like when I install tat one!
<yaaar> Sonobana: he's trying to study for M$ exams....he definitely doesn't need to get his practice on MySQL
<Sonobana> i quess you have to config it before running ;)
<amphi> meisam: you might be better off with postgresql unless you have a particular need for mysql
<Sonobana>  < meisam> all right could u tell me how can i install mysql on ubuntu
<thegladiator> my deskie doesnt seem to bothered about the theme installed !
<meisam> kemcco why..is that the latest one..can u give me the command
<yaaar> meisam: you can't run MS SQL on Linux
<Angel_Dex> hey
<meisam> yaaar ok i understood
<kemcco> Google the forums, I found it in there.
<JloR> !xgl
<ubotu> Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper.
<meisam> guys u r telling me many things....
<meisam> i need to work with the commands of sql
<meisam> tell me sth suitable
<yaaar> meisam: perhaps it's because you are asking many things that don't correspond to each other
<Angel_Dex> any programs that i can use to view somones webcam?
<mnoir> meisam - there are a pile of tools and tricks - you may want to study the ubuntu forums - mysql is not hard to setup and is pretty good
<meisam> yaaar all right.. i forgot about MS...just tell me the mysql or whatever u think its suitable
<meisam> mnoir all right
<mnoir> the forums are friendly - not like us  :)
<meisam> mnoir u r as well
<thegladiator> i installed the e17 gtk theme and its not looking et all like the screenshot!
<thegladiator> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28051
<thegladiator> can someone help me out there ?
<hmpedersen> Anyone know why i can't lower the resolution?
<yaaar> meisam: the commands have different syntax, my/postgresql are connection/socket based and MS isn't, they all 3 have different capabilities/features, and there are probably a dozen other inconsistencies that I don't even know about. If you are trying to learn MS SQL for certification purposes, the ONLY thing you want to learn on is MS Windows with MS SQL server!
<thegladiator> it used to work before Iinstalled few theme from art-manager
<mnoir> yaaar - good point....
<meisam> yaaar is it ok with u something off topic...just a little question
<yaaar> meisam: on the other hand, if you "don't want to use Windows" then what are you doing studying for their certs?
<thegladiator> application theme , now some contrl gtk theme are not workin as it is supoposded to be!
<yaaar> meisam: sure
<thegladiator> well it seems all the folks are celebrating v day!
<foopub> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and it's using 640x480 for some reason. If I go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, it is the only option. However, if I look at xorg.conf, 1024x768 is the only option listed. Anyone know what might be wrong?
<meisam> yaaar can i install MS sql 2000 on MS XP
<yaaar> meisam: not sure; haven't run windows in several years
<KoruptidPryde> anybody know why a PCMCIA wireless card wouldn't be identifying correctly with "cardctl ident"?
<mlistus> meisam: yes, you can
<foopub> (I tried to force it to 1024x768 by removing 800x600 and 640x480 from the list.)
<mlistus> meisam: it works mostly flawlessly
<kemcco> mesiam  You might want to find a MS chat room.
<meisam> mlistus sure?
<eroz> can anyone help me to get a working cedega timedemo key plz?
<mlistus> meisam: absolutely! i saw an install on an xp machine that lasted 3years.
<yaaar> so, now for a really simple question....i can't remember the command debian/ubuntu uses to manage which /etc/init.d scripts start on boot......anyone? (the equiv. of rc-update on gentoo)
<meisam> kemcco im not talking to u
<amphi> yaaar: update-rc.d
<fsloser> hi guys... i'm on with the live-breezy. yesterday a regula fsck somehow killed my system (or probably the k7 kernel). anyway, i couldn't mount the drive anymore. i ran fsck -y and have all my files in lost+found now. but the dirs are renamed. how should i proceed? move the dirs to root and rename them? or copy them to a new partition and reinstall the system?
<yaaar> amphi: awesome. thanks
<meisam> mlistus thankssssss so much
<amphi> meisam: that may be, but you are very much offtopic
<mlistus> meisam: youre welcome.
<hmpedersen> foopub, how'd you get it to run at anything lower than 1024x768 in the first place?
<foopub> hmpedersen: That is what it defaulted to
<mlistus> meisam: btw, if you manage to get mssql2k running on wine, i'd be interested!
<KoruptidPryde> fsloser: I'd back up the important files and then reinstall
<meisam> amphi i had permission coz i asked the guys gentely
<hmpedersen> foopub, i'm attempting to change resolution to 800x600.. But screen just flickers for 30 seconds, then jumps back to 1024x768 :(
<foopub> hmpedersen: Nothing else is even only my list
<meisam> all right everybody thanks
<fsloser> probably the best idea... but would it be possible to boot from that disk again if i'd mv the folders to root and rename them correctly?
<foopub> hmpedersen: 640x480 is just 1024x768 except it's all displayed in a box in the middle of the screen
<fsloser> only the main folders are renamed to something like #999999, inside they are still the same
<mod^> brukental: Are you still here? If it's possible, could you give yours /etc/postfix/master.cf?
<KoruptidPryde> any guesses as to why a PCMCIA wireless adapter (WPC54G) would show "no product info availible" on a "cardctl ident"?
<mabus06> I insalled a driver for my DWL-G520 rev b on windows in order to get it to work with airopeek, and it made my device not be able to start properly. Is this a hardware problem do you think, or could I use ubuntu to use my card to learn more about my wireless network by snorting traffic?
<meisam> mlistus this is the error i got : meisam@ubuntumeisam:~$ apt-get install mysql
<meisam> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<meisam> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: i'd verify that the thing isn't broken first  ;)
<Angel_Dex> ugh
<hmpedersen> Anyone got any suggestions how to force ubuntu to run 800x600
<hmpedersen> +?
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: PCMCIA adapter?
<keherman> how can i print double-sided?
<fsloser> why dont you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<foopub> fsloser: I did
<fsloser> or simply run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LinuxJones> KoruptidPryde: >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645    might be of some help to you.
<hmpedersen> fsloser, thanx.. i hadn't thought of that..
<foopub> fsloser: Did that too
<mabus06> KoruptidPryde : PCI card, DWL-G520 rev b (a dlink)
<hmpedersen> Have been preinstalling laptops with windows all day... A lil tired
<foopub> Err, sorry... I'm stuck at 640x480 and want to get to 1024x768
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: at console use lspci and make sure the device is listing
<meisam> mlistus r u there?
<fsloser> foopub, do you have a shared mem video chip?
<mabus06> KoruptidPryde: I'm not on ubuntu right now but I know it works for browsing the web etc, that isn't the problem.
<yaaar> anybody know how to make my pppoe connection start on boot? i ran pppoeconf, and when it asked if i wanted it to start on boot i said yes, but it doesn't....i have to re-run pppoeconf each time. i tried 'update-rc.d ppp defaults' but it said the startup scripts were already added to the runlevel....
<mlistus> meisam: yes?
<mlistus> meisam: you should be root.
<meisam>  did u get the previews message i sent u?
<mlistus> meisam:  if u're on ubuntu: sudo apt-get install mysql
<meisam> mlistus im on ubuntu
<foopub> fsloser: Not sure. It's a laptop.
<foopub> fsloser: Intel chipset and graphics card I believe, so chances aren't small
<bluefoxicy> 8)
<AstralJava> Hi all. I wanted to test a newer evolution than what Breezy has. I've installed evolution-data-server-1.5.91, but how can I make it running? Evolution-data-server-1.4 refuses to die, and I wouldn't want to see it pop up again after boot up. How can I configure my system to use the newer data-server?
<Angel_Dex> ubuntu seems to be hiding a file from me that i dont need anymore I created it for a Extention its a text doc with .rip for the ext how do i delete it?
<fsloser> i had the same problem with an old computer once, and the solution were adding some missing lines in xorg.conf
<hmpedersen> right.. I'll try it
<fsloser> i think vertical sync and that stuff
<fsloser> additionally i'd check the bios if enough mem is set for the vga card in case it's a shared chip
<fsloser> and try the vesa driver
<meisam> mlistus would u take a look? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8704
<bluefoxicy> So
<bluefoxicy> I have a question
<bluefoxicy> in the face of a system that's now broken
<bluefoxicy> would it be useful to be able to go to grub and say
<bluefoxicy> "Reset to default install"
<bluefoxicy> and in about 10 seconds have your system set back to the day it was installed?
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: what is the issue then?
<bluefoxicy> all programs and files on / back in place?
<meisam> mlistus what should i do?
<mabus06> KoruptidPryde: I want to be able to snort traffic from my router without connecting to it.
<munzir> hi, I installed ubuntu and downloaded a kubuntu iso, can I install kubuntu from the iso without burning it??
<kp_> Hi all.
<ardinary> hi kp_
<kp_> Sladen you in here?
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: where does the data that grub would use to repopulate the system come from?
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: have you verified that your card is supported to do that?..... (if you are using ndiswrappers than the odds are slim)
<cyphase> xserver-xgl got added to Dapper :D
<cyphase> one can hope..
<MrRio> cyphase: really?
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  the system.
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: i'd let this pie-in-the-sky idea go.
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  I made a post on ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-users about outmoding CDs, and threw that in there for effect.
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  it also takes up less space, and has effectively been proven.
<meisam> mlistus u still there?
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  we already do it in a more limited form.
<mabus06> KoruptidPryde: Well there was a driver on the site designed exactly for my model card (including the rev B part, which apparently according to google throws people off) but as I said it made my card not work. This was for windows, though. How would I find out if the hardware is capable? It is a DWL-G520 Rev b
<pcadmin> munzir: do a  "aptitude search kde "   to see if the kde desktop is in your apt-get mirror
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  You sound like a poor man with no vision :)
<KoruptidPryde> maddler: investigate what type of chipset it uses
<beerockxs> can anyone help me to get gtk1 apps work with unicode chars?
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: look, you're trying to come up with something to restore a hosed system to "normal" but your script won't know how it's screwed up. so it needs to have a pristine copy of the data from *somewhere* ....you can't just have it "fix magically"
<beerockxs> i hate it that umlauts don't display correctly in the menus
<KoruptidPryde> if it uses atheros then you should be fine
<pdoran>  I added the kde 3.5.1 repositiory and did a apt-get upgrade / update
<pdoran> when I so a  apt-get upgrade, it lists many kde poackages as being "kept back"
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: you sound like a guy with plenty of vision and no clue what he's talking about
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  I have a pristine copy of the data ;)
<pdoran> how do I tell apt to not "keep back" these packages?
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: that's a different story
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  you probably have the answer sitting right in front of you somewhere :)
<sm> good morning! how do I list installed packages at the command line and see the *complete* version, unlike dpkg -l ?
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: but when i asked where the data was coming from....you said "the system" .....which is boneheaded
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: look on the manufacturers site for detailed specs and checkto see what chipset it uses
<mabus06> KoruptidPryde: It does use atheros
<SeyToN> how come when i took a screenshot watching a video doesnt appear on the photo?
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  No, it works.  Think about it for a second.  you install the system then make changes, those changes break it so you want to go back to the way it was when it was installed, right?
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  What does this sound like?
<mabus06> KoruptidPrydethat's the difference between rev a and b, b uses atheros... but the windows driver made my card unusable.. so do you know if I can find a driver for that card that wil llet me snort on ubuntu?
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: then you should be able to do just about everything with it under linux
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  no ideas?
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: this isn't worth wasting my time over; bug somebody else about it
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  LiveCD.
<KoruptidPryde> mabus06: i'd try a iwlist scan to verify your card is scanning and such properly
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  We use a compressed root unionfs'd on top of a tmpfs for a livecd.  But what if you use a physical disk partition with a real filesystem, instead of a tmpfs?
<bluefoxicy> yaaar:  Break it?  Format that real file system and what happens?
<mabus06> KoruptidPryde: Hold that thought, must reboot into ubuntu.
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: if the only end-result of you "brand new system" is to put a system back to it's originally installed state, what's the point? Use the install disc
<lennart> if I want to compile "binutils-2.16.91.0.6" it says this after running configure: configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<lennart> Can anyone help me with this problem?
<MrRio> bluefoxicy, what advantage does your magical 'restore to back when i installed it' have over simply, reinstalling the system?
<farous> lennart: install build-essential package
<lennart> farous where can I install that?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio, yaaar:  sure, the install disc.  Run back through partitioning, pick out which partitions I was using before, set which to format, wait 45 minutes to an hour to have packages installed. . . . . .
<MrRio> bluefoxicy, the solution your looking for is called a backup
<beerockxs> can anyone tell me how to get a selection for suspend-to-ram into the gnome shutdown dialog?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  Or hit "Reset to default install," wait about 10 seconds for mkfs to run, system reboots, back to the first grub I saw.
<beerockxs> i only have one for hibernation
<farous> lennart: use synaptic
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  a "backup" will require extra space and/or more physical media.
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  it also requires more time, as you have to actually write all of the files to disk again.
<MrRio> bluefoxicy, and the performance overhead of having a unionfs with and overlay filesystem is not worth it
<yaaar> bluefoxicy: perhaps i can interest you in my new tcp/ip pipe scrubber?
<meisam> guys im recieving this messages would u tell me what i sholud do : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8705
<Gambit-> hey guys
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  Ah, the old "This isn't worth the time" argument, just like SELinux's 10-15% overhead wasn't worth it, and the mass overhead of PaX wasn't worth it either
<Gambit-> I'm trying to burn a dvd, but cdrecord is saying it can't open /dev/pg* or a scsi driver, any suggestions?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  these days though, someone DID implement SELinux and PaX, and eventually SELinuix has now about a 0.1% overhead and PaX's stuff barely puts 0.2% extra strain on the CPU. . .
<beerockxs> anyone?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  try using arguments that aren't so hollow.
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Hey anyone know what i can use for a FTP Mangager???
<MrRio> bluefoxicy: hollow?? im not saying the idea is bad, just the implementation
<farous> bluefoxicy: this is a support channel your chat is better in offtopic
<decaf> meisam: this means "mysql" provided by another package. for example mysql41. use synaptica or aptitude to install real mysql package
<zAo^> [Ubuntu] Bug: try gftp
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Cause Mozilla isn't working with my FTP Site
<bluefoxicy> farous:  or dev, but i'm banned from there.  heh.
<[Ubuntu] Bug> TY
<Gambit-> Actually, is there a better dvd burning program then dvdrecord, or do I just need to recompile the kernel or something equivilent to get a scsi device?
<munzir> pcadmin: the issue is I don't have internet access from that pc and I need to use the CD
<bluefoxicy> farous:  i threw it at the mailing list too though
<farous> bluefoxicy: than you have done your share
<MrRio> bluefoxicy, if i were to implement a restore-point style system, a method that only allows you to go back to square one seems useless
<jetscreamer> use k3b
<Gambit-> ah nevermind, needed to specify the right device... hah.
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  If you think the implementation is poor, but the idea is good, then don't attack the idea  :)
<KoruptidPryde> jetscreamer: gnomebaker
<bluefoxicy> MrRio: Yeah, a restore point style system would be neat.  They're more complex, but neat.  Of course, you still have the issue of corrupted restore points (happens in XP all the time. . .)
<admin-sij> hellow
<admin-sij> hola
<jetscreamer> or graveman
<UFO> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wastrel> hi folks. i'm having wifi trouble - in one room of my apartment i get random disconnects - i think the card is connecting to a neighbor's network.  where do i look to see logs to diagnose this?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  just like the one I described would have an issue if malware or faulty disk trashed the partition with the real root
<pcadmin> meisam:  " aptitude search mysql  "    its look like you would need mysql-server ?
<MrRio> bluefoxicy, back-to-the-start is hardly a point i would like to quickly restore to, and if i really wanted to do that, id reinstall
<jetscreamer> and to get the scsi device id for your atapi cd burner (or dvd) cdrdao --scanbus dev=atapi (or /dev/hdwhatever) or was it cdrecord --scanbus.. i forget, one of the two
<kp_> Hey i have a ATI Radeon 9600 whats the best way to install the drivers? use the drivers from ATI's site or use apt to get them?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  it'd be insanely useful if you were developing dapper and found a bug where when you apt-get dist-upgrade from breezy it breaks horribly, and had to reinstall say 20-30 times in a single day.
<beerockxs> can anyone tell me how to get a selection for suspend-to-ram into the gnome shutdown dialog?
<Angel_Dex> How do i install a .tar
<zulfiqar> i have a usbdrive and delete some file after it was full but still ubuntu doesnot reflect the correct free space and shows full, please help!
<MrRio> bluefoxicy, if someone found themselves in that position they would use vmware
<jetscreamer> try untarring it
<prammy> Angel_Dex: a tar is an archive, you can open it using the archive manager or extract it with the tar xvf command
<Angel_Dex> i did
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: what are you trying to install?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  touche.  I can't afford the $300 but more power to ye.
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  also I am amazed that vmware emulates your real hardware well enough to reproduce specific flaws related to hardware
<Angel_Dex> MarcN its a Lzh viewer for gnome so i can play pong
<scampbell> vmware doesn't really emulate hardware so much as it time slices and does state control.  The flaws are probably real.
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  interestingly a lot of people found that one dev branch of ReactOS simply would not even make it into the installer, much less boot; but it would work perfectly on qemu. . .
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: isn't lzh a file compression format?
<snooze_> Teflon: greetings from drosan and slipknot.
<beerockxs> how do i get the suspend option to show up in the logout menu?
<bluefoxicy> scampbell:  so it uses your real network card, exporting a driver interface to your real NIC chipset and your real IDE and mobo chipsets?
<Angel_Dex> MarcN yeah but theres kiss viewers that use it to run small programs and my friend said i can play old games with it or somthing so im givin it a try
<bluefoxicy> scampbell:  and real video card?
<amphi> bluefoxicy: I believe so, it 'virtualizes' the real hw, rather than emulating hw like qemu
<scampbell> bluefoxicy: nah you got me on network card, I'm sure that's a stacked.  The video card I think is pretty much direct access and state save.  Of course, I'm only guessing, I don't have the source code.
<skazi> Hello everyone..I'm using Ubuntu quite awhile now, and I just got a problem I can't resolve with my mouse, when i click on things with the left mouse button, nothing works..like when i press nothing happeneds...like it's stuck from some reason..then I press the right mouse button and then it like releases the left button..then it works for only 1 click...then again..stuck..anyone got any soulution??
<UFO> any ides what i need to install to build ati drivers
<bluefoxicy> amphi:  so that 'vmware' Xorg driver isn't really for anything, because you'd really use nv or radeon?
<Dasnipa`> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<kp_> Hey i have a ATI Radeon 9600 whats the best way to install the drivers? use the drivers from ATI's site or use apt to get them?
<Dasnipa`> kp_ ^
<trappist> UFO: linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential
<Mabus06> How do I check if a wifi card supports scanning? And if it doesn't, (it is a DWL-G520 rev b which uses atheros chipset) is it possible to get drivers for it that will allow it to? I had found one that was supposed to do that for windows, but it rendered my card unworking.
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: I don't play games, but is this useful? gnomekiss - A KiSS paper doll viewer for GNOME
<MrRio> bluefoxicy, why has this turned into an argument about virtulization? a developer who needs to reinstate an OS more than 20 times a day would probably make an image of their drive and restore it from this, just as i would if installing ubuntu on 20 sets of identical hardware
<kp_> Whoops thanks
<beerockxs> how do i get the suspend option to show up in the logout menu?
<UFO> trappist, thx it was the headers
<Angel_Dex> MarcN thats what im trying to install
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  True.  More overhead, but true.
<amphi> bluefoxicy: dunno, to be honest, I've never used vmware
<kp_> thanks Dasnipa`
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: try from the command line:          sudo apt-get install gnomekiss      and it will get the .deb and install it.
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: or use synaptic
<Angel_Dex> MarcN i untarred it and it has a install .sh? text file and i ran it as a .exe but nothing happend
<Elreino> why my gnome is working very bad? i have nvidia geforce 6600gt and 8178 drivers
<wastrel> what's a KiSS paper doll?
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: what I am saying is it may already be packaged up for you and ready to download if you check the ubuntu package repositories.  The way to do that is with the command line apt-cache or the GUI synaptic.
<UFO> make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<UFO> make: *** [configure]  Error 127
<UFO> eny help?
<Elreino> even quake 4 isn't work
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: that means you won't have to mess with compiling from sources
<Angel_Dex> MarcN there is and i just installed it many thanks DO you think that .sh did any harm?
<kp_> Elreino, Can you explain yourself a little better please
<jetscreamer> anybody who needs to reinstall with ANY kind of frequency should have an image
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  Well why not though ;)  If you make an assumption, and I have other information or hypothesis or theory which may be pertainent to said assumption, isn't it worthwhile to convey said information?
<SeyToN> anyone knows whats the latest version of mplayer?
<jetscreamer> mplayer site might
<decaf> UFO: you need one of debian package building scripts. use filesearch at packages.ubuntu.com
<Angel_Dex> wastrel i think its a electronic paper doll for kids?
<sebastian> why is port 1028 open on ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> MrRio:  that's how things get done, by the sharing of knowledge.  If you want to see a backwards civilization, take away the internet and destroy all books, and come back in 40 years.
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: I doubt it.  Especially if you didn't to it with privileges (ie: sudo ./whatever.sh)
<sebastian> what service is it?
<decaf> UFO: I think its debhelper
<Angel_Dex> MarcN nope no privleges
<MarcN> Angel_Dex: then you are fine.
<Angel_Dex> MarcN many thanks
<UFO> decaf, ok ill try that. thx
<bluefoxicy> anyway
<bluefoxicy> i'm bored.
<bluefoxicy> later.
<MrRio> lol, cya
<skazi> Hello everyone..I'm using Ubuntu quite awhile now, and I just got a problem I can't resolve with my mouse, when i click on things with the left mouse button, nothing works..like when i press nothing happeneds...like it's stuck from some reason..then I press the right mouse button and then it like releases the left button..then it works for only 1 click...then again..stuck..anyone got any soulution??
<MrRio> skazi: usb mouse?
<veriz> How do I create virtual hosts? Do anyone know?
<MrRio> veriz: under apache?
<veriz> MrRio
<veriz> MrRio: yes
<skazi> yes
<skazi> MrRio: yes
<UFO> decaf, yes it was that and fakeroot too :) thx for the help
<MrRio> arg, lol
<MrRio> veriz, which version of apache are you using?
<wastrel> skazi:  did it work OK before?
<hmpedersen> Right.. Now finally i have the correct resolution..
<hmpedersen> but alien is simply killing me :(
<Mabus06> How do I check if a wifi card supports scanning? And if it doesn't, (it is a DWL-G520 rev b which uses atheros chipset) is it possible to get drivers for it that will allow it to? I had found one that was supposed to do that for windows, but it rendered my card unworking.
<rel> how can I re-install my dapper installation. things don't work right
<hmpedersen> converting rpm to deb fine.. then deletes the deb afterwards!
<skazi> wastrel: ufcourse
<skazi> wastrel: ufcourse, if not i would try fix it emidiatly
<tonk_> moi
<skazi> ive never seen nothing like this befor
<skazi> it like gets fucked up when i press the buttons
<tonk_> hello
<K-Mandla> Hello all.
<skazi> like something hit it in some way..I don't know how or why...
<skazi> but it buggs me :/
<MrRio> skazi: have you tried it on another box?
<skazi> tryed what?
<wastrel> skazi:  it sounds like a hardware problem to me, if you havent' changed your X server config
<tonk_> where I can download pal bg tv program for my ubuntu linux
<MrRio> skazi, the mouse
<veriz> MrRio: apache2
<skazi> the mouse is ok...i don't think it is the mouse...never ever had this kind of problem
<snooze_> np: turtle bay country club - silicon dub :)
<Mabus06> Where do I find sources.list
<beerockxs> how do i get the suspend option to show up in the logout menu?
<snooze_> Mabus06: /etc/apt/
<skazi> where can I check the settings of the mouse or x server config?
<tonk_> what is best pal bg tv program !!
<thegladiator> no idea!!
<snooze_> tonk_: questions usually end with "?", not "!".
<thegladiator> :-)
<tonk_> :)
<thedward> Howdy
<tonk_> but none answer
<wastrel> skazi:  mouse section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonk_> tell me
<beerockxs> anyone knowledgable about suspend-to-ram?
<wastrel> skazi:  don't change it unless you back up the file first :] 
<skazi> heh
<skazi> ok
<thedward> does anyone have any suggestion for troubleshooting an automounting problem? (it stopped automounting removable media)
<skazi> but what is there to change there anyway? :/
<thedward> (I've already checked the gnome-volume-properties settings, and it is system wide, not just for one user)
<tonk_> where I can download pal BG tv program like smart tv
<wastrel> skazi:  not much - that's why i think it's a hardware problem.
<keherman> How can I print DOUBLE-SIDED...
<wastrel> skazi:  did you check system->preferences->mouse  ?
<wastrel> keherman:  do you have a duplex printer?
<keherman> wastrel, yes HP LaserJet 8000dn
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know if there's like a Resume wizard for OpenOffice.org?
<keherman> wastrel, it supports it without need to reinsert the paper
<keherman> does that mean duplex?
<skazi> nope
<skazi> i will check now
<skazi> maybe I need the mouse logitech drivers
<skazi> ?
<cyphase> MrRio, sorry i didn't answer :). yes, really
<cyphase> i'm on the dapper changes mailing list
<wastrel> keherman:  yeah
<cyphase> and it's listed
<wastrel> keherman:  i dunno i print odds & evens & flip in between ... you'll want to search for duplex printing in the docs
<keherman> wastrel, yeah im looking
<keherman> wastrel, for an hour now -- found nothign that works
<skazi> maybe I need the mouse logitech drivers??
<thedward> if I browse to my dvd rom drive in nautilus, it will mount it, but it stopped automatically mounting it when I put it into the drive
<skazi> anyway i think it came back to itself...
<ruudb> hi
<skazi> very strange
<Mabus06> I'm trying to learn how WEP cracking is done to learn more about security. I got airsnort and am running it, and scanning channel 6 (which I think is the default one?), but I am getting two mac addresses.
<Mabus06> I don't want to interfere with what is potentially my neighbors router.
<Mabus06> So how do I find out which MAC address is mine and which is his?
<jos> you dont need logitech mouse drivers unless you have an m-ub48
<yodza> hi all
<wastrel> Mabus06:  ifconfig should tell you which
<ruudb> I have deleted the first system user and added a new user afterwards. i having all minor problems right now. Is there a kind of fallback ????
<wastrel> Mabus06:  or traceroute to see which one your machine is routing through
<Jether> Ubunutu is having troub;e with IP addresses, it allways thinks an IP is 1.0.0.0, i have to ping the server first to get the ip address and then connect to it. How can this be solved?
<yodza> anybody have had hard drive partition detection with partman ?
<wastrel> Mabus06:  arp will list your arp cache - which will have your router's mac addy
<ruudb> One of the problems is mounting USB devices
<yodza> partman does not detect partitions created with fdisk !!
<Mabus06> wastrel: for ifconfig, under ath0 the hwadr is different than both mac addresses I'm picking up.
<Mabus06> I don't know how to use traceroute. I will do arp -a in a moment.
<yodza> any way to mount them manually during installation process ?
<wastrel> Mabus06:  for ifconfig that is the mac addy of the nic you're seeing.  i was thinking you could use the ip addy to identify the router - forgot you were looking @ mac addresses
<wastrel> Mabus06:  ditto the traceroute thing :] 
<Mabus06> wastrel: hmmm, something strange, can I pm you?
<tyler_> how can i covert a ghostscirpt file to a jpeg file ?
<wastrel> sure
<tobbw> hello, i'm trying to get my lcd to run in native resolution in x, but to do this i need to rum a command before x starts. is there a file where i could put this command? really need some help, thank you
<wastrel> tyler_:  gimp will do that i think
<snooze_> tobbw: you don't need to do this.
<yodza> tyler_: convert from image magic .. would do that ..
<jpfarias> hey
<snooze_> tobbw: /etc/X11/xorg.conf does the trick.
<jpfarias> how do I enable xgl on dapper?
<jpfarias> i've installed xserver-xgl
<jpfarias> but it seems a lib is missing
<snooze_> tobbw: please just believe me, xorg.conf works for it.
<jpfarias> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so
<jpfarias> it give me this error:
<jpfarias> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<snooze_> jpfarias: does all that appear in one single line?
<jpfarias> yep
<snooze_> jpfarias: and there appears nothing else additionally to it?
<tobbw> snooze_: no, you see i need to hack the video bios with 915resolution...
<snooze_> tobbw: i can hardly believe this.
<Jether> Ubunutu is having troub;e with IP addresses, it allways thinks an IP is 1.0.0.0, i have to ping the server first to get the ip address and then connect to it. How can this be solved?
<tyler_> gimp is too heavy for me, and gimp will convert page by page .. too much work, i want immediate conversion for all pages..
<jpfarias> $ Xgl :1
<jpfarias> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jpfarias> Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/share/X11/rgb'
<jpfarias> Fatal server error:
<jpfarias> No DDX module loaded
<Angel_Dex> i need LHA to unpack LZH?
<Angel_Dex> what is LHA?
<yodza> ** How to force installation, on partman undected partition, but fdisk detection  ? **
<tobbw> snooze_: ok but even if i am wrong, do you know of such a file?
<snooze_> tobbw: if there's really no other way, disable gdm and do it manually by adding a line in .xinitrc before the window manager or desktop environment command.
<snooze_> tobbw: yes.
<snooze_> tobbw: ~/.xinitrc.
<snooze_> tobbw: it's the file that's being executed when you start X with the "startx" command
<jpfarias> snooze_: saw my messages above?
<jos> lha, zip on amiga
<snooze_> yes.
<snooze_> jpfarias: mom
<snooze_> tobbw: i recommend you to disable gdm completely.
<judgen> is there anything similar to opentracker on linux?
<snooze_> tobbw:  i did it by adding a line "exit 0" to the beginning of the file /etc/init.d/gdm
<PsySine> when i choose automatic partitioning in ubuntu, how is the space arranged?
<snooze_> tobbw: i guess it's a bloody workaround, but that works perfectly.
<peter__> How do i install amsn?
<jpfarias> snooze_: so, do u have any clues?
<xcc> dpkg -i amsn
<snooze_> peter__: i don't know what it is, but if it's in apt, you do so by "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<snooze_> jpfarias: ok now to you .
<snooze_> jpfarias: *scrolling up*
<xcc> apt-get install amsn
<jpfarias> ok
<Angel_Dex> i need LHA to unpack LZH?
<yodza> peter__: sudo apt-cache search amsn; sudo apt-get install amsn
<snooze_> jpfarias: hm, no.
<snooze_> jpfarias: :(
<AstralJava> Silly question if I may, has everyone gotten security updates for Breezy just fine today?
<decaf> what means ubuntero? ubuntu developer?
<snooze_> jpfarias: sorry, no clue too.
<jpfarias> snooze_: :(
<peter__> i do not understand this system! :-( but i do not wanna install Windows again..
<skazi> wastrel ?
<jpfarias> what about that missing file?
<jpfarias> libxglx.so
<wastrel> skazi:  yes?
<dredd> i have a question about firestarter, is it safe with its standard settings? do i need to change anything in it?
<yodza> ** How to force installation, on partman undected partition, but fdisk detected  ? **
<PsySine> peter__: in ubuntu you don't have to struggle with installation files that much
<snooze_> peter__: try having both OS's at the same time on your pc.
<Jether> how do you run a .py as root?
<K-Mandla> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu and PCMCIA ports on Pentium I/II machines?
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<no0tic> I can't use my wireless card with the latest dapper kernel 2.6.15-15-k7, iwconfig tells me it can't set frequency, what can I do?
<heliotrope> seveas, you there?
<snooze_> ati is bad.
<yodza> Jether: sudo python *.py, doesn't work ?
<Seveas> heliotrope, sort of
<beerockxs> can anyone tell me how to get suspend to ram/sleep to show up in the gnome shutdown dialog?
<snooze_> yodza: *.py may be bad :)
<heliotrope> seveas, i just wanted to say thanks
<heliotrope> everything is working now
<Seveas> cool!
<heliotrope> i REALLY appreciate it man
<Jether> yodza, thanks ;) i forgot the pyhton bit before
<Seveas> you're welcome 
<yodza> Jether: Python Power !!
<Jether> yodza, ;) yup
<heliotrope> seveas, do you know where i can get a good linux C++ compiler?
<Seveas> heliotrope, apt-get instal build-essential
<yodza> hellotrope: gnu-g++ !
<Seveas> and use g++ (THE c++ compiler for linux)
<heliotrope> seveas, thanks :)
<Angel_Dex> where can i find the package lha from non-free
<Seveas> !find lha
<ubotu> lha: (lzh archiver), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 1.14i-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 168 kB
<peter__> can anyone teach me the basics of using ubuntu?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, Ubuntu mutiverse
<Seveas> mulitverse even...
<Dr_Willis> peter__,  google is your friend. :P
<Angel_Dex> Seveas hum
<yodza> How to force installation, on partman undected partition, but fdisk detected  ? **
<carpediem-sideki> Seveas: are you responsible for the Seveas repos?
<Dr_Willis> the gnome manuals are decent also. :P
<Seveas> peter__, browse through help.ubuntu.com 
<no0tic> it's possible to "compile" fglrx drivers with gcc4?
<Seveas> carpediem, hence the name of the repo...
<tobbw> snooze_: i do not even have 
<tobbw> snooze_: i do not even have 
<rocio_alcalaina> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<brukental> what is the name of the confole proggie for configuring Xorg? anyone remember?
<tobbw> snooze_: i do not even have ~/.xinitrc
<heliotrope> seveas, it said could not open lock file?
<carpediem-sideki> Seveas: great.  I just wanted to say thanks then.
<rocio_alcalaina> alguien de cadiz que avle espaol
<Seveas> carpediem, yw 
<Dr_Willis> Tobbw then make one.
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<amphi> tobbw: you should use ~/.xsession I believe
<amphi> tobbw: you can create it if it doesn't exist
<Seveas> heliotrope, close synaptic/update manager/aptitude and any other apt application
<decaf> no0tic: it's not -mostly- possible to compile a module with another version of gcc then used to compile kernel
<setuid> Can someone tell me why Midnight Commander in Breezy is all screwed up?
<setuid> Look here: http://code.gnu-designs.com/mc_barf.png
<tobbw> Dr_Willis: is there no other file beeing executed before x?
<carpediem-sideki> Seveas: I mean for supplying them for the rrest of us
<setuid> Its kicking out raw ANSI code
<Seveas> setuid, mc and utf8 are not friends
<Dr_Willis> tobbw,  totaly depends on how you are starting X.
<setuid> Seveas: Interestingly, this worked on Debian Unstable
<AstralJava> Oookay, I've got a problem. Security announcements today inform of a few security updates, but none of them are coming thru. What should I try to fix this?
<no0tic> decaf, dapper's kernel is compiled with gcc4
<heliotrope> seveas, ok, i dont have anything running but xchat
<setuid> Seveas: what locales should I use?
<Seveas> setuid, hmm, that one looks like b0rken terminal settings...
<Dr_Willis> tobbw,  if you dont use KDM/GDM or any other X login toom. then .xinitrc is normally read by default. Or the system wide equilivent
<snooze_> amphi: i think .Xsession, not .xsession, but not sure :)
<snooze_> amphi: maybe that's obsolete
<setuid> Seveas: Right... but it fails in every term, every font
<decaf> no0tic: so you can use gcc 4.
<Seveas> heliotrope, lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<snooze_> amphi: and i damn don't feel like using gdm :)
<Jether> Ubunutu is having troub;e with IP addresses, it allways thinks an IP is 1.0.0.0, i have to ping the server first to get the ip address and then connect to it. How can this be solved?
<no0tic> decaf, but the driver fails to compile... is there any work around?
<snooze_> Jether: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<heliotrope> seveas: warning, cant stat() etc
<Seveas> doesn't matter, as long as it says something about the lockfile
<setuid> Seveas: I'm rebuilding from the mc snapshot now (2006-02-13)
<skazi> wastrel: why didn't you answer me?
<skazi> maybe I need the mouse logitech drivers??
<wastrel> skazi:  when?
<heliotrope> seveas: im not sure that it did, should i try the install again to see if it works?
<skazi> up :O
<Jether> snooze_, it won't let me edit it
<ufo> Cant install module-assistant with apt-get... ??
<skazi> don;t matter
<Seveas> heliotrope, that won't hurt
<yodza> How to force installation, on partman undetected partition, but fdisk detected  ? **
<wastrel> skazi:  i don't know about logitech, i just use generic.
<amphi> snooze_: debian uses .xsession regardless of whether you use a ?dm or startx
<decaf> no0tic: I compiled vanilla 2.15.4 on breezy with gcc 4.0 (make-kpg of kernel-package is great), compiled breezy's nvidia-kernel-source to use with it. I don't know anything about ATI
<ufo> where can i find the module-assistant
<skazi> wastrel: but it comes and goes..this problem
<yodza> Jether: do not froget sudo  !
<snooze_> amphi: uhm, interesting :)
<snooze_> amphi: i still use the old .xinitrc way
<skazi> wastrel: i dunno why all of a sudden.. :/
<snooze_> amphi: works for me
<no0tic> decaf, ok, thanks, I use make-kpkg too
<Jether> yodza, yeah i did that, still didn't let me...
<amphi> snooze_: I think .xintrc is 'deprecated' rather than ignored
<amphi> *.xinitrc
<thegladiator> can I open kde panel in gnome ? :)
<thelsdj> i double clicked on an mp3 in the gnome file browser and it started playing it, but doesn't seem to be any controls to pause or stop it?
<amphi> snooze_: I am not a fan of the ?dms either
<snooze_> amphi: hm, interesting.
<trappist> sweet.  cedega 5.1 supports civ4
<snooze_> thelsdj: otherwise maybe it gets possible
<snooze_> uh
<snooze_> thegladiator:
<snooze_> damn tab completionm
<Jether> snooze_, ok, i got /etc/network/interfaces open, what do i do?
<yodza> Jether: what's the error message ?
<pdkl> does cedega 5.1 support my intel imac/
<ufo> anyone got idea howto install module-assistant?
<pdkl> ? :)
<heliotrope> seveas: hmmm, it doesnt seem to be working, is there support on the site for installing things like this? i feel bad about bugging you about this so frequently
<snooze_> Jether: why do you ask ME? if you want me to help you, paste it to a query to me or so :)
<decaf> thegladiator: possible but not a good idea. menu or menu-xdg packages help to reach kde menus fromgnome
<skazi> Hrmm...What is this program? "eog" ? eye of gnome
<Jether> yodza, dn't worry i got it, instead of edit, i typed gedit and it worked
<snooze_> skazi: image viewer
<yodza> Jether: :))
<Rahzel> hello from germany ;)
<Seveas> heliotrope, try this command: ps f -e
<snooze_> hallo Rahzel, gru aus duisburg :)
<amphi> skazi: an image viewer IIRC
<Jether> snooze_, you told me to open that file in responce to my question
<Seveas> and put the output on the pastebin
<thegladiator> decaf, how to execute it ? shud I install the packages called menu and menu-xdg ?
<patric> hello from kansas
<snooze_> Jether: right, i did :)
<setuid> Seveas: Nope, didn't work either. Damn
<Rahzel> oh snooze_  ;) darf ich auch deutsch fragen? or just english?! :D
<setuid> I thought it was an iconv thing
<yodza> hello from France
<snooze_> Rahzel: just ask in english :)
<Seveas> heliotrope, and the reason I am here is to help people so don't mind bugging me 
<mac19857> hi, is there any different between shell-comand "ifup eth0" and the "activation"-button of the "network-admin"
<snooze_> Rahzel: maybe some other people got more clue than me, so just ask :)
<Angel_Dex> TT_TT somone make ubotu tell me about adding multi verse
<Angel_Dex> <.<
<snooze_> Rahzel: i'm not sure that i can answer all the stuff the others here can :)
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, /msg ubotu multiverse
<decaf> thegladiator: install packages. sometimes works :/   the you shuld have a menu entry called debian.
<heliotrope> seveas: haha ,cool, the paste bin?
<Seveas> !tell heliotrope about pastebin
<amphi> skazi: gthumb is another nixe one; some people like pornview
<technomancy> anybody having proxy troubles in dapper?
<snooze_> Rahzel: and most people here just understand english pretty good.
<snooze_> ugm
<snooze_> Jether: so, ask me :)
<technomancy> it tries to use the proxy even though it is turned off
<setuid> sheeeeat
<thegladiator> decaf, how to ru it from terminal ?
<snooze_> Jether: paste it to a query if you can :)
<setuid> When was libiconv removed from Ubuntu?!
<Rahzel> If I installed via "apt-get install" an application, how can I remove if I just forgot the filename ?! at the adept package there is the searchfield ! Only thing i remember was "BIN" inside that programm file ..
<thegladiator> decaf, kde panel ?
<Seveas> !info libiconv
<ufo> ok.. i need to have universe enabled...
<yodza> snooze: most understand globish !
<skazi> amphi: Ok, thanks.
<Jether> snooze_, well when i do anyhting like irc, it always thiks the ip is 1.0.0.0
<thegladiator> tweak tweak and tweak , thats my hobby
<amphi> Rahzel: dpkg -S some_file to get the package name
<Angel_Dex> Seveas i did this but multi verse isnt added
<Jether>  snooze_ until i ping it to get the ip, then it connects
<snooze_> Jether: WHICH ip? that one of the machine you are in front of?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, sources.list on the pastebin please
<yodza> Rahzel: sudo apt-cache search seeking_file !
<setuid> Seveas: dlocate/apt-file search/etc. aren't finding much either
<Seveas> setuid, likewise
<Rahzel> amphi and if i write "dpkg -S bin" and "bin" is not the exact filename? could usw something like "*bin*" ?
<snooze_> Jether: maybe you don't get your dhcp config from your router?
<Seveas> but for me mc works completely normal...
<setuid> Seveas: libc6-dev claims to have it, but it doesn't help
<setuid> iconv isn't found by the app at confiugre/build time
<Jether> snooze_, do, when i open xchat and tried to cnnect to freenode it said Connecting to irc.freenode.net (1.0.0.0) port 6667...
<Seveas> setuid, apt-get build-dep mc
<setuid> Yep
<heliotrope> seveas: ill have to continue this with you later on, im sorry, i have to get ready for class :\
<Jether> snooze_, then i pinged irc.freenode.net and then it said Connecting to irc.freenode.net (38.99.64.210) port 6667..
<Seveas> heliotrope, ok, see you later
<snooze_> Jether: uhm that's really strange.
<heliotrope> seveas: thanks a lot for your help again, cya
<setuid> Seveas: But I'm building from upstream source, not even a .deb
<amphi> Rahzel: dpkg -S takes regexes, yeah
<Seveas> setuid, apt-get build-dep should drag in build dependencies
<Jether> snooze_, yeah, its means i can't really do much on ubunut cause i can't connect to servers lol
<snooze_> Jether: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<setuid>   Support for charset:        no
<setuid> bleh
<amphi> Rahzel: you will want to single quote them probably to prevent the shell expanding them
<Seveas> and unless mc changed massively since breezy (which I could imagine) it should work
* setuid checks config.log
<snooze_> i hate compile errors.
<Jether> snooze_,nameserver 192.168.1.1
<setuid> snooze_: Heh, I eat them for breakfast
<snooze_> Jether: what is 192.168.1.1? a hardware router?
<Angel_Dex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8706 Seveas
<Jether> snooze_ yup
<setuid> libpam0g-dev... tossed congfigure at the wrong junction
<snooze_> setuid: great, is it enlarging your penis or improving sex skills?
<setuid> snooze_: It doesn't need to, I'm fine in those areas ;)
<snooze_> Jether: hmmm
<setuid> whoo-ha
<snooze_> got you all in check!
<snooze_> Jether: hmmmhmmm
<snooze_> Jether: what about choosing static ip addresses? :)
<hmpedersen> I've been away from here for too long..
<setuid> apt-file roskc
<setuid> er, rocks
<veriz> WTF IS THAT: postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/112470.9833: Read-only file system
<snooze_> Jether: i guess there's something strange with your hw router.
<Seveas> Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 4.0.0), libglib2.0-dev, libgpmg1-dev |not+linux-gnu, gettext, libslang2-dev
<veriz> nothing that i can do
<snooze_> setuid: you think so? :)
<Seveas> those are the dapper build depends
<Jether> snooze_ ok, thanks, ill have a look later
<KoruptidPryde> is there any way to verify that my PCMCIA slot is functional short of installing win32 as a test???
<hmpedersen> How do i get information about something again?
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: KNOPPIX
<yodza> all: How to force installation, on partman undetected partition, but fdisk detected  ? ***
<Jether> snooze_ thanks for your help
<Seveas> hmpedersen, google.com/search?q=something
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: any specific commands?
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: pop in a pcmcia card
<setuid> see if it recognizes it
<hmpedersen> Seveas, the command in here might be helpful.. Unless it doesn't exist anymore..
<wastrel> hmpedersen:  /msg ubotu blah
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: i'm on ubuntu and it doesn't seem to be recognizing
<hmpedersen> thanx, wast
<snooze_> jarlev: np :)
<snooze_> gna
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: uhm... what?
<Rahzel> how to extract the *.mpg data out of an *.bin file? is there any gui-application for (k)ubuntu?
<snooze_> jarlev: sorry for nickcompletion :)
<Seveas> veriz, sounds like either your /home or your /var are mounted ro
<Angel_Dex> Hm
<veriz> Seveas you mean wrong?
<Seveas> ro is short for read only
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: I'm running ubuntu.... I've put a card into my PCMCIA slot.... dmesg shows that it detects the card being inserted..... but i can't seem to pull up any information about the inserted card
<cas> can someone provide me the link to the sources.list generator. Can't seem to find it anymore
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: perhaps its not a supported card?
<Seveas> !tell cas about easysource
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: perhaps you need a module loaded?
<cas> tnx Seveas
<Rahzel> is there any option in the console to list, which packages have been installed lately ?!
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: that's what I'm trying to determine..... i've inserted two different linksys cards, but i currently don't have anything else i could insert in order to test
<veriz> Seveas: but how i can remount them or what should I do :S didn't had the problem before
<veriz> Seveas: just some mins ago it was fine
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: Try finding the right module, if it exists
<Seveas> Rahzel, not really...
<Angel_Dex> meep
<snooze_> some things are better left unread :)
<Seveas> veriz, things can get remounted read only if disk errors occur
<Seveas> check /var/log/messages and dmesg
<beerockxs_> can anyone tell me how to get suspend to ram/sleep to show up in the gnome shutdown dialog?
<yodza> all: How to force installation, on partman undetected partition, but fdisk detected  ? ****
<Rahzel> Seveas damn ;) yesterday installed something via apt-get install and now i would like to remove, but sadly, i don't remember the name of the application. Application was just for console.
<setuid> Seveas: Here's something... it works with the 'vga' font, but not with other fonts
<veriz> Seveas: even this: Error writing /root/.nano_history: Read-only file system
<setuid> (i.e. xterm -fn vga -e mc)
<Seveas> Rahzel, ls -alt /var/lib/dpkg/info | less
<Seveas> that should give some clue 
<setuid> veriz: tune2fs -l /dev/hda
<KoruptidPryde> the cardbus is being detected just fine... the issue is how do I pull up info about the inserted card to make sure that the damn bus is at least working?
<setuid> veriz: See if its dirty
<Seveas> veriz, yep, your / got remounted read only
<yodza> Rahzel: dpkg -S pattern, to get package name.
<Seveas> veriz, that definitely means disk errors
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: If the card isnt' recognized, then you can't pull up info on it
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: tried cardinfo?
<veriz> Seveas: Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<setuid> veriz: boom1
<setuid> er, boom!
<Seveas> veriz, that sounds really really bad...
<Seveas> backup as much as you can right now
<veriz> Seveas: whats wrong ?:S
<setuid> tune2fs -C400 /dev/hda1 && /sbin/reboot
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: what I'm trying to do is verify that the bus is functioning properly before I order a $70 PCMCIA wireless network adapter
<Mabus06> Anyone know a good client for playing MUDs with Ubuntu?
<Mabus06> Preferably something that is as basic as possible but supports ANSI color.
<Seveas> veriz, it may mean that as of next boot the filesystem will be gone (superblock is quite important)
<armin> hmm
<setuid> Seveas: Not necessarily, backup superblocks every 8k help
<armin> :(
<veriz> Seveas: but how could that happen? somebody hacked into system?
<Seveas> veriz, so back up all you can/want and reboot to do a filesystem check
<Seveas> setuid, true
<setuid> I'm speaking as someone who has trashed no less than 50 filesystems in the last decade or so
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas: for the love of all that is right with the world help meeeeeeee
<setuid> veriz: No, probably powered off or lockups without a clean fsck
<Seveas> veriz, phase of the moon, bit fallen over, solar flares, general randomness....
<yodza> all: How to force installation on partman undetected partitions, but fdisk detected  ? *****
<setuid> I vote flares
<veriz> Seveas: so i just should reboot the computer?
<Seveas> yodza: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<setuid> veriz: seriously, force it to fsck by using tune2fs on it
<setuid> veriz: tune2fs -C400 /dev/hda1 && /sbin/reboot
<Seveas> veriz, yes, but first backup things while you can still read it
<veriz> Seveas: last time I had the problem i rebooted and after that everything worked very well but now again this :S
<axisys> anyoen know of a good tool to draw/edit/view visio doc?
<axisys> !visio
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<setuid> axisys: sketch, sodipodi, dia
<veriz> Seveas: does it delete everything or something?
<trappist> axisys: use dia to make similar documents, but I don't think it supports the visio format
<Seveas> veriz, if this happens more often that means your disk is dying and you should replace it
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas: shouldn't any PCMCIA card at least be recognized by the cardbus adapter enough to get its hardware info and set up ndiswrapper to interface with it?
<veriz> Seveas: or what does the command do?
<setuid> veriz: It may trash it if its unreparable
<axisys> how about view visio?
<setuid> badblocks would help
<Seveas> veriz, the tune2fs just sets a bit that says "Pleas fsck me during boot"
<setuid> back up your data, run the tune2fs command above, reboot, let it try to fix it, then boot into single-user and run badblocks on the drive
<mwillis> Hey everyone
<axisys> this irc is sooo helpful but scroll too fast.. i wonder if there is a way to log all conversation to and from me using the irc client `irssi'
<amphi> veriz: and/or run smartctl on the drive
<setuid> Note: badblocks will take a L-O-N-G time, but if your drive is dying, its worth it
<mwillis> I'm having a lot of trouble with dpkg set-selections
<veriz> Seveas: ok trying to reboot... but i think that with my disk is something wrong
<Seveas> KoruptidPryde, lspci should list it even without ndiswrapper installed
<veriz> Seveas: Hard disk..
<setuid> veriz: Make sure you reboot after running tune2fs
<mwillis> it simply doesn't seem to have any effect on dpkg's selected packages list
<Seveas> veriz, I think so too, you really should replace it
<setuid> Otherwise it will mount it rw, which might trash it worse
<psusi> you also might want to use the smarttools package to query the drive and find out if it thinks it is dieing
<setuid> Or replay the journal across corrupted inodes, NEVER a good plan
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas: it doesn't.... which makes me think that my PCMCIA slot is broken.... but dmesg shows that the kernel is recognizing cards being inserted andremoved from it
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: Then it probably works
<mwillis> Does anyone know about dpkg set-selections?
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas: and the bus IS providing power to the card
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: but then why can't I see either of the two different and functional cards in lspci?
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: what makes you think the bus is broken?
<Rahzel> how to extract the *.mpg data out of an *.bin file? is there any gui-application for (k)ubuntu? <--- found myself a solution maybe .. http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vcdgrab/vcdgrab-0.1.tar.gz ... If someone were searching for something like this.
<thelsdj> axisys: /set autolog on
<thelsdj> will log to ~/irclogs/ i believe
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: the fact that nothing shows up in lspci after inserting two different cards
<fabiob> Rahzel, already tried with mplayer?
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: did you install the driver/module for those cards?
<Rahzel> fabiob I need to extract the file. Viewing the file is no problem.
<axisys> thelsdj: kool .. i just set that
<axisys> thelsdj: thnx
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas, setuid: they are linksys broadcom cards..... there is no native module, hence the ndiswrappers
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: Try a card that Linux supports
<snoozix> re.
<psusi> Rahzel: assuming the bin file is an image of a vcd and has an accompanying cue sheet?
<setuid> broadcom cards in Linux suck
<snoozix> setuid: right.
<fabiob> Rahzel, mplayer has loads of options, I'm sure it's got the ones for dumping a stream as well
<KoruptidPryde> setuid: I can't without buying one... and I don't want to buy one if it turns out my bus is bad
<Rahzel> psusi it has got *.cue and is a moviefile.
<setuid> Support vendors that support Linux, don't rant at Linux for sucking because vendors don't provide docs or code
<axisys> thelsdj: it is working.. i guess i can always grep my name from the log to see only to and from my nick
<psusi> Rahzel: if there is only one track inside it, then I think you can just rename it
<setuid> KoruptidPryde: Go to an electronics store (Radio Shack? Apple Store) and bring your laptop, plug in a card, and see if it sees it
<K-Mandla> KoruptidPryde: I have the same problem, I think. No life at the PCMCIA ports.
<Rahzel> psusi most of the time, there are some dir's in it.
<mac19857> hi, is there any different between shell-comand "ifup eth0" and the "activation"-button of the "network-admin"
<KoruptidPryde> K-Mandla: what type of laptop and what type of card?
<Rahzel> wish the best for me to compile that stuff :D
<psusi> Rahzel: if it is a cdi then there aren't... cdi doesn't have a filesystem with a directory tree afaik, it's just an mpeg stream
<kp_> Hi all i have followed the ubuntu guide for installing my ati drivers, OpenGL screensavers run perfectly now but i just had a look at glxgears and it is really slow. any ideas?
<setuid> Seveas: this is weird, mc -x, mc -b and mc -t all produce the same results
<trappist> kp_: you can't tell by looking at glxgears whether it's going slow
<fabiob> Has anybody tried xserver-xgl?
<veriz> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kp_> Oh so it doesnt matter if there spinning jerky or anything?
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas: is there a wayto list pcmcia hardware even if the card has nokernel module support?
<jenda> How many Ubunuteros are there?
<trappist> fabiob: yeah, I've yet to get compiz working though
<K-Mandla> Two different laptops, both pre-Pentium III. A CTX Ezbook 700e and a Compaq Presario 1020. No signs from a Belkin F5d7010, a Linksys WPC54 or a Microsoft MN-520 or SanDisk CF adapter.
<no0tic> fabiob, #ubuntu-it
<veriz> Seveas: Could you tell me why the the command in /etc/network/interfaces iface eth0 inet dhcp iface eth0 inet dhcp isn't asking for ip from DHCP server?
<KoruptidPryde> K-Mandla: won't work on either?
<kp_> trappist, Oh so it doesnt matter if there spinning jerky or anything?
<setuid> whoa
<setuid> this is whacked
<Rahzel> aaah, vcdgrab works ;) so, another question. Now I got that "vcdgrab" for terminal use only. Can I make an shortcut on the KDE Desktop for that application??
<Wibble-> Can anyone explain why my dialup internet account is activated when I boot up the machine? I would prefer to just activate it from the panel app...
<trappist> kp_: nope
<Seveas> veriz, could you put the complete file on the pastebin
<Seveas> setuid, mc again?
<ufo> got only mesa loaded with ati drivers? anyone got an solution?
<K-Mandla> KoruptidPryde: Nope. None of those combinations work. Nothing from cardctl, lspci -vvv or lshw. All I get is confirmation from the cardbus hardware. (TI1131 on the EZbook)
<Psi-Jack> What groups are used by Ubuntu administration, for allowing particular users access to different things? Such groups like, admin, adm, lpadmin, plugdev, floppy, etc.. Is there a list anywhere documented?
<kp_> trappist, Oh, i was under the impression that it did lol. Well im installing Ut2004 at the minute so ill see then.
<setuid> Seveas: I have sawfish keyed to open a black-backgrounded xterm with ctrl-alt-b. That sequence runs: 'xterm -name terminal +sb -ls -tn linux -sl 32768 -fn lime -bg black -fg white -geometry 80x20'
<setuid> When I run that manually, and launch mc inside the xterm that opens, it works.
<snoozix> Wibble-: i think i remember a file /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot or /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot.dsl responsible for it
<kp_> ufo,  i have just installed ATI drivers using the guide from ubuntu community and they are working fine
<snoozix> Wibble-: have a look what's there.
<setuid> When I use ctrl-alt-b, and launch mc in THAT xterm, it fails
<trappist> kp_: if glxinfo | grep rendering says Yes I expect it'll run just fine
<setuid> weird
<xvium> how come it says Make clen is an invalid command?
<ufo> kp_, do you have an mobile radeon?
<Seveas> setuid, the solar flares are acting up again I guess 
<xvium> ahem "clean"
<setuid> xvium: Because its 'make clean'
<xvium> :P
<kp_> ufo, No a Radeon 9600
<xvium> thats what i meant hahah
<setuid> Seveas: I wonder if its processing something from %ENV differently
<KoruptidPryde> K-Mandla: odd.... exact same issue I am having..... except that mine is a fairly recent compaq
<ufo> kp_, and you got the fgl_glxgears working
<kp_> ufo, but i did have the problem your having in SUSE last night. all i did was installed it all in run level 3 and it worked perfect. But it maybe differant in Ubuntu.
<xvium> its says command not found ...
<beerockxs> can anyone tell me how to get suspend to ram/sleep to show up in the gnome shutdown dialog?
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here know which groups Ubuntu uses for user control?
<K-Mandla> KoruptidPryde: I've tried adding "pci=assign-busses" to the kernel boot line. No luck. I've done the whole ndiswrapper thing, and the same.
<setuid> weeeeeeirfd
<glughf> Good Evening,sven fm Germany, here. Need Help with DWL-650+ Wlan-PCMCIA-Card
<xvium> am i missing development  libraries or somthing
<kp_> ufo, and fgl_glxgears is working perfectly yes :)
<glughf> Dont know where to get a driver ....
<Rahzel> anyone knows, how to "join" mpg-videofiles? on windows there are so many tools for something like that, but I didn't found something for kubuntu till now.
<pol_> ola ola
<K-Mandla> KoruptidPryde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125334 ...
<varsendagger> hey where can i apt-get the most bleeding edge kdelibs4 and libqt3c102-mt ?
<setuid> Seveas: fixed...
<setuid> flares must have passed over
<SeyToN> ubuntu freeze with mplayer!
<beerockxs> Rahzel, can't MPG2 files just be copied into one file?
<setuid> varsendagger: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 dapper main
<Rahzel> beerockxs maybe, but how?
<Rahzel> is there any merge command for the console?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, dangit. Most questions I have, ubuntu-related, I never get answered, even some of the simpler ones. Or so I *thought* they were simple. :p
<setuid> Psi-Jack: Ask them differently
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<varsendagger> setuid, can i do that one with breezy?
<KoruptidPryde> K-Mandla: are you using a custom kernel?
<snoozix> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mac19857> hi, is there any different between shell-comand "ifup eth0" and the "activation"-button of the "network-admin"
<setuid> varsendagger: Sure, but you'll only get breezy libs
<Psi-Jack> setuid: How can I reword my question about which Groups ubuntu makes use of for user allowance/restriction? It's very specific.
<setuid> Psi-Jack: That's not specific. You mean Ubuntu the community? The forums? The wiki? The Foundation? The Distribution?
<Psi-Jack> setuid: No, the distribution!
<Psi-Jack> lol
<K-Mandla> KoruptidPryde: Nope. This is a straight Ubuntu server install. No updates or modifications.
<damian_> lk
<xvium> ../src/projectM# make clean
<xvium> -bash: make: command not found
<xvium> root@Xvium:/home/xvium/Desktop/projectM-0.97.5/projectM-0.97/src/projectM#
<setuid> Psi-Jack: You mean /etc/group kind of quotas?
<setuid> xvium: apt-get install make
<beerockxs> can anyone tell me how to get suspend to ram/sleep to show up in the gnome shutdown dialog?
<janno> Why other comps cant connect with my comp
<xvium> thx
<trappist> xvium: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Psi-Jack> setuid: /etc/group, yes, but those aren't related anything to quotas. ;)
<setuid> Psi-Jack: You asked about group allowance/restrictions, THAT means quota
<setuid> quota resources, quota disk, quota permissions, etc.
<olicat> does anyone have an idea how i can map Alt + 3 to produce a certain character? i can get the button to print the char on its own, but not Alt + button
<varsendagger> hey i have these errors:
<varsendagger> varicad2005-en depends on kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-6.4); however:
<varsendagger>   Package kdelibs4 is not installed.
<varsendagger>  varicad2005-en depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4); however:
<varsendagger>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<Psi-Jack> setuid: Hmm. In a matter of speaking, it's more of an ACL, than a quota. Using the system groups as the ACL list.
<varsendagger> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<varsendagger> anyway
<setuid> Psi-Jack: Check out the SELinux policies
<varsendagger> would i need to upgrade to dapper?
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. What does Ubuntu Linux use for /etc/groups for users to allow access to various things? I've noticed a couple. but am unsure what others may be used.
* trappist adds "ACL list" to the list containing NIC card and ATM machine
<Profichilla> hi ... when starting wine (on ubuntu dapper, that is, I actually have 0.97-winehq-1 installed, though the original verson does the same) ... it justs returns "Gettet"(=killed) whatever I do. What's the reason for this?
<Psi-Jack> And, quite possibly, is that list of groups documented anywhere?
<veriz> Seveas: now getting this error :( mount hdb2 - failed
<veriz> Seveas: the hard disk might be dead?
<Psi-Jack> setuid: Purhaps do you know?
<w3svc> is there any webbrowser in terminal mode that can show images?
<Psi-Jack> w3svc: links2
<w3svc> Psi-Jack: thnx
<olicat> or even, how can I say Shift + 2 = Euro ?
<martin__> Holaaaaaa
<martin__> ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<janno> !networking
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, janno
<janno> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<olicat> i cant work out how to tell xmodmap that i want Euro to be produced when i press 2, but only if shift is pressed too
<janno> lol
<olicat> does anyone have an idea on the xmodmap syntax?
<martin__> alguien habla espaol?????????
<mfuentes> martin__, #ubuntu-es para espaol
<cs02rm0> anyone know where my wireless device might have gone to under dapper?
<setuid> cs02rm0: iwconfig
<martin__> que???
<darren_> I was jusy going to ask that.
<martin__> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<darren_> I was using ndiswrapper
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<cs02rm0> i can't believe i forgot that. i was using ifconfig :s
<cs02rm0> thanks
<cs02rm0> darren_: so am i
<setuid> # iptables-save | grep "dport 25" | wc -l
<setuid> 1125
<Psi-Jack> setuid: What does SElinux Policies have to do with Ubuntu's use of /etc/groups?
<setuid> I love spammers
<Psi-Jack> Err /etc/group
<setuid> Psi-Jack: You're asking about ACLs
<naetrick> Ok, apt-get is acting really weird
<setuid> Psi-Jack: http://acl.bestbits.at/
<TiFtOuF> bonjour all
<setuid> Psi-Jack: http://www.suse.de/~agruen/acl/linux-acls/online/
<naetrick> I installed MythTV... then I updated something, and now mythtv is gone, and when I try to install it again, I get dependency problems that shouldn't be occurring
<janno> When the next ubuntu will released?
<janno> :P
<TiFtOuF> hi
<TiFtOuF> is there french ?
<Xappe> janno: April 20th iirc
<Psi-Jack> setuid: For one, ACL's don't relate JUST to filesystem ACLs. *sighhs*
<w3svc> is there any release candidate for links2 to ubuntu?
<setuid> Psi-Jack: keep reading
<janno> oo and when it happens then i must download it again and format my hdd?
<Xappe> w3svc: links2 is in the repos
<w3svc> Xappe: hmmmm tried and it says that the package cold not be found
<Protocol1> linksys2?
<damnhi1> do any of  you have the ubuntu 6.04 development kernel config file?
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<instant> Is there any way to make my mp3-player which now shows up as a removable volume, to show up as a mp3-player?
<jetscreamer> !info links2
<Psi-Jack> setuid: I know ACL's. I use them extensively in filesystem use, cyrus-imapd mailboxes, etc. That still does NOT tell me what specific groups Ubuntu uses to allow specific things.
<Xappe> w3svc: enable universe and multiverse repos would do the trick I guess
<ubotu> links2: (Web browser running in both graphics and text mode), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1pre16-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1939 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<TiFtOuF> bonjour tout le monde
<jetscreamer> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<darren_> It seems that Dapper changed wlan0 to eth1 for wireless.  Any ideas
<setuid> Psi-Jack: Ignore the 'ubuntu' part of your question. You're asking what, specifically? How to restrict what? Access to what?
<SeyToN> Linux x86_64<--- its that for 64 bits distros?
<setuid> SeyToN: yes
<SeyToN> thanks
<xvium> Hello again, ok for some reason now after running "apt-get -f install" it cant download needed packages from ca.archive.ubuntu.com it just sits there at 0% ?
<setuid> xvium: ping www.google.com
<setuid> xvium: dns broken?
<jetscreamer> SeyToN: i think it's for intel itanium
<xvium> no i have net
<jetscreamer> there is/should be a different version for regular 64bit
<jetscreamer> SeyToN: i could be wurng
<Psi-Jack> setuid: What groups does Ubuntu use for various restrictions?  I notice the use of "adm" and "lpadmin", which I normally do *not* see used in any other distributions, and I want to know what others are used to allow/deny specifics, and which ones should remain system-only.
<setuid> You would be ;)
<setuid> Psi-Jack: Why? Are you trying to remove them?
<setuid> You're not being specific enough
<codo> someone please tell me how to get the source in ubuntu
<codo> whats package name ?
<jetscreamer> lpadmin is a cups thing
<setuid> codo: apt-get source package-name
<Mabus06> is there a command to view all wireless networks available?
<instant> Is there any way to make my mp3-player show up as a mp3-player instead of a removable volume???
<Bean> how do i set ctrl-alt-del to open the Gnome Status Monitor?
<Psi-Jack> setuid: I'm trying to make use of the set guidelines Ubuntu provides, mainly. Is that so much? LOL
<Mabus06> And their essid, mac address, internal IP, etc
<codo> setuid i want kernel src
<Bean> or system monitor
<setuid> codo: apt-cache search kernel-source
<codo> okay
* Bean did it somewhere before, just a checkbox I think
<Psi-Jack> setuid: I mean, things like, is the games group used to allow people to play games, or is it even used at all?
<jetscreamer> then it would/might be in gconf
<Mabus06> is there a command to view all wireless networks available, like in Windows XP? I'd like to be able to view the channel it's on, the mac addresses, etc.
<setuid> MacSlow: iwconfig
<Spastjeh> anyone got xgl running on an ati (7500 mobile thing) ?
<jetscreamer> hah
* jetscreamer doubts it but who knows
<MacSlow> setuid, ?
<MacSlow> setuid, some nick-completion went "wild"?! ;-)
<jetscreamer> MacSlow: him mean Mabus06
<setuid> MacSlow: it did?
<bimberi> Mabus06: iwlist <interface> scanning
<foopub> I just intalled Ubuntu again, disabled all display resolutions except 1024x768, and the screen is still 640x480 and that is the only opintion in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<setuid> oh, whoops
<Mabus06> jetscreamer: iwconfig only shows the one I'm connected to, not the others.. and it doesn't show a lot of info
<jetscreamer> Mabus06: /me know nothing (about wireless no gottee)
<jetscreamer> Mabus06: try what bimberi said
<foopub> Anyone know what might be wrong? It has worked on prior installations.
<bluefoxicy> Why can programs not map more than a gig of memory in ubuntu?
<Mabus06> okay
<trappist> bluefoxicy: you need a kernel that supports more than a gig
<Nogimics> How can I find out how much diskspace is left via SSH into ubuntu pls?
<jetscreamer> foopub: you sure you're using the correct xorg driver?
<Mabus06> bimberi: I'm still having troubles, can I /query you?
<jetscreamer> df -h maybe Nogimics
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  and the stock vanilla kernel from kernel.org should be doing 3G user and 1G kernel
<Psi-Jack> setuid: So, by chance, do you know, or know where it might be documented by some Ubuntu Administration Guide or something?
<foopub> jetscreamer: How would I find out? I just installed Ubuntu.
<Nogimics> Thank you jetscreamer
<Nogimics> that worked
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  so what did ubuntu do to the kernel
<trappist> bluefoxicy: it's a compile time option - you can build the kernel with support for < 1gig, 4gig or 16 gig iirc
<jetscreamer> you need to enable high/largemem in the kernel iirc
<setuid> Psi-Jack: Nope, groups are groups, its not really related to granular ACLs
<cs02rm0> iwconfig complains that device wlan0 does not exist and i need to check the system messages... in /var/log/messages it complains that there might be a driver mismatch.
<jetscreamer> what trappist said
<xvium> xvium no i don't know whats wrong  the net works fine , they should have made the program so it selects a different mirror at timeout or something but ca.archive.ubuntu.com seems unreachable
<xvium> xvium apt-get -f install
<xvium> xvium Reading package lists... Done
<xvium> xvium Building dependency tree... Done
<xvium> xvium Correcting dependencies... Done
<TiFtOuF> bonjour
<xvium> xvium The following extra packages will be installed:
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  there is NO WAY to compile time build for more than 4 gig.
<xvium> xvium   gcc-3.3-base jackd libjack0.80.0-0 libstdc++5
<xvium> xvium Suggested packages:
<xvium> xvium   qjackctl jack-tools meterbridge libjackasyn0
<trappist> bluefoxicy: and support for lots of ram is costly, so you don't want it if you don't have the ram
<xvium> xvium The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Rahzel> is there any merge command ?
<xvium> xvium   libvisual-plugins
<xvium> xvium The following NEW packages will be installed:
<xvium> xvium   gcc-3.3-base jackd libjack0.80.0-0 libstdc++5
<Nogimics> Dont paste in here
<xvium> xvium 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<xvium> xvium 1 not fully installed or removed.
<xvium> xvium Need to get 151kB/597kB of archives.
<xvium> xvium After unpacking 1606kB disk space will be freed.
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  32 bit systems only allow the applications to address up to 4 gig, and the top 1 gig is usually kernel mapped.
<jetscreamer> bluefoxicy: you sure?
<xvium> xvium Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<jetscreamer> xvium: shaddup
<xvium> xvium 0% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (206.75.218.52)] 
<xvium> then it just sits there .. opps sorry
<bluefoxicy> jetscreamer:  you need a 64 bit system, and then it's 256 TiB of VM.
<jetscreamer> :)
<Nogimics> xvium use: http://pastebin.com/
<oklinux> is ubuntu base on debian ?
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  so what did they break?
<Rahzel> i think so oklinux
<w3svc> howto give example_user root priviliges?
<jetscreamer> oklinux: don't use the d word
<Seveas> !tell oklinux about debian
<Seveas> jetscreamer, ?
<jetscreamer> sudo
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  there's supposed to be a 3G/1G split User/kernel last I looked.
<Psi-Jack> setuid: STOP changing my words. :p
<trappist> bluefoxicy: they didn't break anything.  they didn't compile the i386 kernel with support for > 1 gig of ram.  you can get the i686 or k7 kernel for that.
!lilo:*! Hi all....if you've seen spam recently from someone with the nick SolarMRqI, please paste it to me and let me know what channel it was on....thanks!
<bimberi> Mabus06: sorry, i was away, ok to /query but that's really the extent of my knowledge :|
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  no, wrong.
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  I said 3G/1G split, not ram
<thegladiator> any good ftp programs ?  thanks
<jetscreamer> gftp
<Psi-Jack> setuid: It's the most annoying thing in the world, to have someone, not only change someone's words around, but use that to completely run someone around in useless loops, for absolutely no reason.
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  Let me try to explain this to you.
<setuid> Psi-Jack: Where did I change your words?
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  when you have a program, it wants ram, right?
<oklinux> so what are you saying jetscreamer
<trappist> bluefoxicy: the kernel doesn't reserve a gig of memory for itself.  it consumes what it consumes, which generally isn't much and frees the rest.
* setuid winds up and fires a /ignore down the lane
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  so it gets the kernel to map it some ram.  The kernel goes, "oh, there's physical memory here not in use.  You can access it at 0xdeadbabe"
<Psi-Jack> setuid: For one, I said that /etc/groups was MORE ACL-like, than quotas. Not that it was.
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  now the program goes there and there's the memory.
<jetscreamer> oklinux: just that #ubuntu doesn't like the d word, and #debian doesn't like the u word
<gyuszk> cscs
<oklinux> hello trappist how are you doing ?
<thegladiator> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  now, if you have 600000 gigs of memory, there are only 32 bits of addressing in 32 bit code, so a program can at most address 4 gigs of memory
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  but the kernel maps ITSELF in the top 1 gig of program application space, so each program can only address at most 3 gigs of virtual memory.
<Psi-Jack> Is there an Ubuntu Linux Administration Guide anywhere?
<squid0> !dvd rip
<ubotu> squid0: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<olicat> is it possible to map a key to produce a certain string?
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  now apparently on ubuntu, this is not happening.  I t appears programs are restricted to 1 gig
<jetscreamer> !find dvdrip
<w3svc> howto give example_user root priviliges?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'dvdrip' (3 shown): dvdrip ;; dvdrip-doc ;; video-dvdrip-doc.
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search something
<Snak1> I need help with the Synaptic Package Manager
<bluefoxicy> trappist: do you understand the question now?
<oklinux> ok its cool then but I like ubuntu better my hard drive crashed and it had d in it I did not want to spend the whole day putting it back in so ubuntu to the rescue
<trappist> bluefoxicy: does 'free' or a similar app show that you even *have* more than a gig?
<foopub> jetscreamer: How do I know if the correct xorg drivers are being used?
<jetscreamer> apt-get remove --purge synaptic
<psusi> bluefoxicy: what makes you say that?
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  *facedesk*
<squid0> jetscreamer: thanks
<jetscreamer> NOOOO
<jetscreamer> i was kidding
<pld_> i am looking for help setting up samba to allow a windows machine to print to my cups printer... anyone help?
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  well, I mmap()ed continuously until mmap() failed, and when my VM space grew to 1023.9 megs, it failed.
<jetscreamer> oh worng person
<jetscreamer> foopub: grep the xorg.conf
<psusi> bluefoxicy: how much ram and swap do you have?
<hype1> hi
<foopub> jetscreamer: For what?
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  irrelavent.
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  I PROT_NONE protected the pages and didn't touch them.  The zero page was mapped over and over and over again, so no physical ram or swap is used.
<psusi> bluefoxicy: no, it is very much relavent... you can't map more memory than is availible
<jetscreamer> foopub: or less it... nano... check the .conf and look for the right line.
<jetscreamer> lemme see...
<bluefoxicy> psusi: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8BojsK41.html
<psusi> bluefoxicy: ahhh
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  my test program.
<jetscreamer> in one of the device sections foopub
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  something is horribly horribly broken.
<jetscreamer> there are > 1 so you gotta look
<jetscreamer> or if ytou know what you should be using, grep for that
<jetscreamer> and make sure that that device section is the one being used
<jetscreamer> (that's at the bottom)
<jetscreamer> above dri 0666
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  anyway it's irrelavent how much ram I have.
<momo> not gottaa schugi3 - need help
<bluefoxicy> trappist: i  should be able to map 3 gigs
<Psi-Jack> I see the Ubuntu and Kubunti Quick Guide docs, but I don't see anything for actual Administration on either.
<oklinux> trappist say something ?
<jetscreamer> tldp.org is better
<psusi> bluefoxicy: what is the returned error code?
<jetscreamer> perhaps
<jetscreamer> ciao
<bluefoxicy> psusi: MAP_FAILED
<trappist> bluefoxicy: since you're not exhausting actual ram, I see your point, and I'm running your test app to see if I get the same results.  but afaik the kernel won't even address more ram than it's compiled to support.
<bluefoxicy> psusi: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8BojsK41.html line 9
<trappist> oklinux: hi
<xvium> http://pastebin.com/556438
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  i'm on i686
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/data$ uname -a
<bluefoxicy> Linux icebox 2.6.15-15-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 9 20:19:53 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<zoinks> hy, when i run compiz (ubuntu packages from universe) in xgl I get the following error: "find_mesa_visual returned NULL for visualID = 0x002c"  do any of you know what that means?
<trappist> bluefoxicy: I'm a little puzzled by "Did 32768 * 98257 = -1075281920"
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/data$ ./memmy
<bluefoxicy> Did 32768 * 32716 = 1072037888
<trappist> that looks a lot more reasonable
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  i'm a little puzzled, and I should have %u instead of %i
<varsendagger> Seveas, are you around?
<Gyuszk> re
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  what kernel version
<psusi> bluefoxicy: try using larger mappings... you probbaly can't have so many seperate mappings is all
<trappist> bluefoxicy: yeah %u works
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  my original mapping size was 4KiB
<trappist> bluefoxicy: I'm on 386
<bluefoxicy> same results
<bluefoxicy> I upped it to 32KiB
<nuxil> Hello People... can someone help me.. i made a initscript  ..now i dont quit understand how the init style works on ubuntu.. im used to slackware and archlinux.. can anyone help me out..
<psusi> bluefoxicy: according to my /proc/sys/vm/max_map_count, you can only have 65536 mappings... maybe yours is lowered?
<psusi> bluefoxicy: and got fewer mappings but same total size before fail?
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/data$ cat /proc/sys/vm/max_map_count
<bluefoxicy> 65536
<foopub> jetscreamer: Identifier "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  yes
<Nogimics> hmmmm in nano im saving using Write Out is that correct?
<Psi-Jack> Nogimics: Yes
<psusi> strange....
<oklinux> hey JoeBlow
<xvium> May i have some help please http://pastebin.com/556438
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/data$ ./memmy
<bluefoxicy> Did 32768 * 16356 = 535953408
<Nogimics> I keep editing my x-org.conf file but the changes revert back to the original after saving them Pso_Jack
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  now it gave me fewer mappings and less size :)
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Does Ubuntu follow the same /etc/groups guidelines as the Debian distribution itself?
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  for 64K mappings
<Nogimics> Psi-Jack* Sorry
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  are you using dapper?
<varsendagger> hey all i need are two libs to make a program work,  kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-6.4) libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4)  what is the easiest way to get those to work
<varsendagger> Seveas, please msg me
<Mabus06> can anybody help me with a wireless networking with ubuntu question? It contains some personal info about my network so I don't want to ask it in #ubuntu, but please let me know if I can /query you.
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  I think I know why g imp just crashed now when it reached 1 gig memory usage, heh.
<oklinux> trappist are you using ubuntu ?
<psusi> strange... I wonder why that is happening
<trappist> bluefoxicy: not on the box I'm running it on
<trappist> oklinux: yes
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  can you test on a 2.6.15 dapper?
<trappist> yeah
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  if mainline dropped app vm to 1G I am going to slap the fuck out of them.
<snoozix> oh
<oklinux> cool trappist I just installed ubuntu last night I like it
<snoozix> i want dapper install cd's :)
<bluefoxicy> they kept coming back to me with excuses about lowered VM space when I said certain things about emulating an NX bit on ia-32 via some of PaX's methods
<Nogimics> Can anyone tell me why in "nano" when I use WriteOut and Change the filename to another that exsist's and choose to overwite it, why when I re-open the file it has reverted back to what it was before I saved over it please
<snoozix> are they already shipping them?
<mythtv> Anyone know of a WinDVD-creator alternative for Linux? I was going to use MythTV, but that seems a bit overkill for what I want to do
<mythtv> I just want to import videos, edit out commercials, and burn to disk
<trappist> bluefoxicy: running on dapper... there's a #ubuntu-kernel channel where the kernel dudes hang out if you want to ask them about it
<xvium> help please http://pastebin.com/556458
<Mirith> Hey, i have a question... how do I install an obsolete package with apt-get?  or is there a new java sdk out there past 1.5?
<momo> I'm working with mepis linux. Possible install dualboot with ubuntu?
<Snak1> i need help witht that 2
<Guard] [an> hi ppl
<snoozix> so where can i download "dapper"?
<varsendagger> mythtv, you may try mencoder, on GUI though
<Guard] [an> anyone having an inspiron 8600 here ? does wifi and suspend work out of the box ??? I installed ubuntu in server mode then emerged xubuntu-desktop and i miss laptop stuff :(
<w3svc> need help changing screen resolution to ubuntu server with out gui
<Mirith> wifi generally works out of the box
<Mirith> at least it has for me
<Mirith> depends
<Guard] [an> well for wifi i need ndiswrapper
<Guard] [an> because of a sucking broadcom chip
<trappist> w3svc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mirith> there is a laptop channel is #ubuntu-laptop
<Guard] [an> but i'm fed up tweaking script so that suspend works
<Mirith> oh suspend never has worked for me
<JoeBlow> anyone here know how to use madoka or plum, i need an irc proxy for xchat
<Guard] [an> oh right
<w3svc> trappist: i'm running in just terminal and dont have that installed
<trappist> w3svc: oh I see what you mean.  you'll need something in your grub.conf like vga=<something>
<w3svc> Guard] [an: do you have a button to activate your WiFi?
<w3svc> trappist: lol ;) hehe np, thnx
<Nogimics> Can anyone tell me why in "nano" when I use WriteOut and Change the filename to another that exsist's and choose to overwite it, why when I re-open the file it has reverted back to what it was before I saved over it please
<Guard] [an> w3svc: it's enabled, not detected, because of the broadcom chip i guess
<ubuntu> server 2peu.ro
<JoeBlow> i need an irc proxy, can anyone help me out?
<Mirith> Guard] [an: I just switch my laptop to the console mode using ctrl-alt-f1 whenever i close the screen,its the easiest way for it to not screw up... dunno if that helps or is even your problem
<rehpotsirhc> JoeBlow: sudo apt-get install tor
<w3svc> Guard] [an: cause on my other laptop i have a button to enable the wifi, that was my problem. hmmm i didnt hav any problems installing the broadcom. is it a ia86_64 ????
<JoeBlow> rehpotsirhc, so how do i use it?
<Guard] [an> don't remember the exact reference chip
<Guard] [an> but under gentoo i had no choice but to use ndiswrapper
<MisterN> hi
<w3svc> Guard] [an: give me your model and laptop name
<Guard] [an> dell inspiron 8600, geforce fx5200, dell wireless card
<Mirith> you know anything more about the wireless card?
<trappist> bluefoxicy: how long you expect this to take on a semimodern box?
<Mirith> Guard] [an: if you have an acount you can look up on their website what you have in your system
<Guard] [an> actually no, i don't have the laptop at home :/
<Guard] [an> anyway i'm was curious about the suspend stuff
<Guard] [an> not the wifi
<Mirith> Guard] [an: What exactly is the problem?
<Guard] [an> well it's just don't suspend when battery has no more power
<JoeBlow> rehpotsirhc, how do i activate a proxy with this?
<Guard] [an> when i close the lid, it just crashes at reboot
<chimera321> trappist: how long do we exoect WHAT to take?
<Guard] [an> well not reboot, but powerup
<Guard] [an> and well, quite funny, i can't use the keyboard while being in the grub menu :)
<Guard] [an> inactive
<ufo> how do i use sources from CVS, make is not working in directory?
<Mirith> Guard] [an: Try hitting ctrl-alt-f1,  ctrl-alt-f7 when you open up the lid
<Gyuszk> cs
<Mirith> Guard] [an: I have a similar problem on my latitude, whenever i close the lid
<Mirith> Guard] [an: Oh! and hit fn+f8 (crt/lcd) once before hand
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  should be instant
<w3svc> Guard] [an: wich dist u use?
<bluefoxicy> trappist: it's set to hang at the end though, needs a ctrl+c kill
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  I wanted a chance to look at it in top.
<Nogimics> How can I overwwrite the xorg.conf file please? it say's its write-protected
<Guard] [an> xubuntu
<trappist> bluefoxicy: Did 32768 * 98259 = 3219750912 if that's what you're looking for
<w3svc> Guard] [an: http://koeniglich.de/dell_8600.html
<Guard] [an> +nvidia drivers (in case it involves something)
<chimera321> Nogimic: cd /etc/X11
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  that looks good.  They said it's known in #-kernel
<chimera321> Nogimic: sudo gedit xorg.conf
<trappist> bluefoxicy: sounds like good news
<Guard] [an> w3svc: not the same video adapter nor wlan adapter, intel wifi works out of the box, not broadcom wifi
<Nogimics> chimera321 I get: (gedit:6515): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<pld_> can anyone help explain how to setup a printer share for a windows box?
<w3svc> Guard] [an: are you shure. do they have different hardware to same model?
<pld_> i have followed the tldp.org debian and windows share how-to, but to no avail
<Mirith> pld_: all i can say is samba, i dunno more than that
<ufo> !cvs
<ubotu> [cvs]  the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<c0ntrol> !svn
<pld_> mirith: thanks, i have followed the how-to's and guides, but still no luck :(
<ubotu> it has been said that svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Nogimics> I just wanna overwrite a backup xorg.conf file over the current one
<Guard] [an> w3svc: perfectly
<Mirith> pld_: yah, i understand
<c0ntrol> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<w3svc> Guard] [an: schise... that are the thinking??
<c0ntrol> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is, like, totally, http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html
<Guard] [an> w3svc ?
<JoeBlow> wich port is irc run on?
<c0ntrol> !cairo
<ubotu> c0ntrol: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<w3svc> Guard] [an: dell cant be thinking if they are using diffrent hardware to same model
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know what groups in /etc/group are used for access allowance/restrictions to various things in Ubuntu? I'm trying to migrate most non-system-related gid's to LDAP, and would like to know which can be safely moved over. So far, by default install, the first user it added to these groups: adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, and admin. Are there any others that toggle wether to allow 
<Guard] [an> w3svc: model is inspiron 8600, then you can customize
<jetscreamer> ubotu: cinelerra is also http://heroinewarrior.com/
<ubotu> okay, jetscreamer
<c0ntrol> ubotu: cairo -> www.cairographics.org
<ubotu> c0ntrol: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<w3svc> Guard] [an: have u been to broadcom's homepage and read there
<c0ntrol> huh
<Guard] [an> w3svc: well read the forums, solution = ndiswrapper + windows driver
<Guard] [an> w3svc: i made it work while being under gentoo
<luisito> hello!!
<Psi-Jack> Gyuszk: Any point to that?
<jos> hi
<w3svc> Guard] [an: but it should be no diffrent in ubuntu
<jetscreamer> ubotu: cairo is www.cairographics.org
<ubotu> okay, jetscreamer
<Guard] [an> w3svc: indeed, but i repeat i tried ubuntu to have suspend to disk working out of the box, which is not the case :)
<snoozix> i personally more and more think gnome developers are cocaine addicted interface nazis.
<w3svc> okey
<luisito> anyone have kooldock installed?
<w3svc> brb
<Nogimics> Can someone pls tell me how I can overwrite the xorg.conf file? I get permission denied each time
<c0ntrol> !kooldock
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, c0ntrol
<c0ntrol> what is kooldock ?
<stjepan> is ubuntu daily updated, like gentoo?
<jetscreamer> no
<snoozix> c0ntrol: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/12097-1.jpg
<snoozix> c0ntrol: sort of mac os start bar thingy
<jetscreamer> well the stable isn't cept probably security patches
<rodell> howdy all
<luisito> c0ntrol: is an animated bar like the macintosh one.
<c0ntrol> snoozix: got it, looks very sweet
<c0ntrol> luisito: thanks
<snoozix> c0ntrol: in fact it does, but it would not fit into my oldskool desktops :)
<snoozix> c0ntrol: i do make my own fluxbox/wmaker styles and currently i'm just using KDE and am proud to say that i like KDE.
<VR_> snoozix :(
<c0ntrol> snoozix: i prefer wmaker :=)
<luisito> c0ntrol: no, I want to have it but it isn't in the repositories and I don't like to compile things, I always have a lot of errors in that way
<stjepan> what to do if I want to install an app, but there are no official ubuntu packages for it?
<stjepan> :(
<snoozix> wmaker is a superb absolutely great wm!!!
<VR_> stjepan you could compile from source i imagine
<luisito> snoozix: I'm using KDE too
<stjepan> VR_: right, but then dpkg will not recognize that app compiled from source
<feza>  irc.cl
<snoozix> c0ntrol: i like wmaker, fluxbox and KDE. those three are my absolutely favourite desktops.
<snoozix> c0ntrol: i couldn't think of anything else that i would use an a daily basis.
<c0ntrol> snoozix: well, there is always the console
<meepy> Hello. When I start up my desktop the splash screen loads, and when its done loading it keep staying so i have to manually click it away, how can this be? hehe.. Thanks..
<c0ntrol> snoozix: this animated mac os x like bar , did you test it with wmaker ?
<snoozix> c0ntrol: well, there is always a terminal shortcut on my desktop or in my wm's menu :)
<jodanlime> _jason, man, your always on arent you?
<stjepan> is ubuntu for h4(k3r5?
<snoozix> c0ntrol: i didn't even test it at all, i just googled for it and what i found was a page containing that screenshot i url'ed you.
<snoozix> stjepan: yes.
<c0ntrol> snoozix: okidoki
<luisito> ksmoothdock seems to be better http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6585
<jodanlime> luisito, I tried ksmoothdock and it was kinda buggy
<c0ntrol> snoozix: did you check what novell did for the X desktop ?
<ufo> can i update the breezy to dapper or do i need an fresh install
<snoozix> c0ntrol: no, URL?
<neosc> Lo guys... just installed ububtu 5.04
<jodanlime> neosc, wow, you should upgrade
<neosc> which is th latest?
<luisito> jodanlime: are you using kooldock or something like it?
<stjepan> snoozix: isnt ubuntu for n00bs which just want polished graphical interface and apps?
<stjepan> neosc:get breezy
<jodanlime> luisito, no, I'm on gnome right now because I have dialup and it takes 8 years for me to download kde
<jodanlime> but I have tried it
<Nogimics> Can someone pls tell me how I can overwrite the xorg.conf file? I get permission denied each time
<snoozix> stjepan: i don't see a reason why a hacker wouldn't love nice interfaces.
<neosc> hmm.. well i cant seem to find any network setings option.. i wnat manually set the ip,sub mask,gateway.. where do i do that??
<jodanlime> stjepan, no, its also for people who dont enjoy a stuffed distro or too many default packages
<snoozix> Nogimics: try "sudo"
<c0ntrol> snoozix: try google again for novell linux desktop, they got inspired by mac os x too (3d accelerated x (org))
<snoozix> i personally use a root account on all my ubuntu boxes.
<garage> My cdrom doesn't work
<stjepan> snoozix: I like to make my system work as I want
<Nogimics> snoozix thanks
<jodanlime> snoozix, how do I get a root acount on my ubuntu box?
<garage> when I try to insert a CD (via gnome
<garage> it doesn't mount
<garage> it says /dev/hdc doesn't exist
<snoozix> jodanlime: "sudo passwd"
<garage> but I don't know what other device it would be
<neosc>  i want manually set the ip,sub mask,gateway.. where do i do that??
<luisito> I personally think Linux should look the best it can be because it is the best OS.
<jodanlime> snoozix, thanks
<snoozix> jodanlime: just enter your user password and it will ask you for the new root password.
<luisito> and it deserves it.!
<snoozix> jodanlime: after this you can always just use "su" and work as root.
<ufo> does the dapper work well? or has it major issues
<snoozix> jodanlime: i like that way because it's more unix'ish
<neosc> is there anyway to manually set the iP, sub mask and gateway??
<snoozix> ufo: tell me where to grab it and i'll test it :)
<jodanlime> snoozix, yeah, me too thats how it is with suse
* snoozix wants an ibook or powerbook ASAP, too!
<c0ntrol> snoozix: nope, my bookmarks are 400 km away from me now (and pc is off)
<snoozix> jodanlime: uhm, i encourage people to not start with suse when checking out linux.
<garage> is there a command that will tell me what device my cdrom REALLY is?
<neosc> hello guys..is there anyway to manually set the iP, sub mask and gateway????
<snoozix> neosc: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jodanlime> jodanlime, yeah, but i been using it for about 6 months now, started with hoary
<ufo> snoozix, grab what?
<trappist> neosc: or use ifconfig and route
<neosc> no GUI??there was 'system settings' in kubuntu
<snoozix> http://www.hup.hu/old/images/hup/SuSE/NLD9/33.png
<neosc> 'network settings rather
<snoozix> looks to me like normal gnome
<trappist> neosc: you said manually :)
<neosc> ah well.. i menat typing the numbers.. GUI would b nice
<snoozix> neosc: i'm used to my editor and i love it :)
<neosc> I'm new to linux..a nd dont wanna screw up :p
<snoozix> :)
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas: I found the problem
<SconsolatoPT> ciao
<SconsolatoPT> helllo
<stjepan> wtf why are packages splitted into pkg and pkg-devel?? :-o
<luisito> neosc: are u using ubuntu?
<ufo> Seveas, are you owner of seveas repository?
<neosc> yes!
<neosc> any GUI!
<neosc> ?
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas: or more accurately... found the solution
<psusi> stjepan: because most people don't need the devel parts
<ufo> Does someone know howto compile programs?
<AnsiC> how can i configure the printer ???
<luisito> then go to System Cofiguration > Network
<AnsiC> i have a Epson Stylus DX4200
<ufo> Can someone help me compile the xgl sources from cvs
<luisito> neosc: then go to System Cofiguration > Network and choose ethernet
<frectie> Hello anyone ..Does someone why every time when i restart mi comp i have to run alsaconf coz i have just nulloutput ?? pls
<cafuego> ufo: Why not wait until it's in dapper and thus not wreck your installation?
<llODxCOll> frectie: why not type so we can understand you
<ufo> cafuego, because i want it now :)
<jodanlime> AnsiC, go into system>adnministration>printing>new printer
<neosc> luisito, there was no system configuration in the main menu(or any sub menu)
<rod> hi
<llODxCOll> hi
<AnsiC> ufff there is not my printer in the list
<rod> how to check which version my rhythmbox is using of gstreamer?
<oklinux> i got real player install but it not shown in the plugin how do I configure real player ?
<garage> I dont think ubuntu created a device for my cdrom drive
<cafuego> ufo: #gentoo is there -->   ;-P
<garage> how can I gix that?
<garage> hehe.. fix
<blasph> where do I set something to run every so long?
<cafuego> blasph: 'crontab -e'
<garage> blasph in crontab
<neosc> luisito, there was no system configuration in the main menu(or any sub menu)...
<wewrrss> how can i chnge default window manager under ubuntu ????
<blasph> erm, crontab doesn't have a gui, does it. =\
<wewrrss> is there any config file i have to edit ?
<jodanlime> wewrrss, when you go to the login page login to the one you want and it will ask you if you want to do this everytime or just this time
<cafuego> blasph: No, but it has a very handy manpage.
<luisito> neosc: then go to System>Administration>Network and choose ethernet (sorry, I'm using KDE)
<wewrrss> im connecting through vnc - i only get default wm, do not have gdm screen
<johnpt> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<woodwizzle> I dont think ubuntu created a device for my cdrom drive
<wewrrss> is there any console tool i can use for it ??
<instant> Is there some easy way to move files to a removable volume? Like right-cklicking and chosing copy to or something?
<woodwizzle> gnome tries to mount /dev/hdc but that device doesn't exist
<xcap> hae you checked you fstab?
<xcap> have, I wrote wrong
<llODxCOll> hdc would be a thrid hard drive
<KoruptidPryde> what was the file that maps network interfaces based on their MAC address?
<woodwizzle> xcap, yeah, in fstab the cdrom is set to /dev/hdc
<woodwizzle> xcap, but there is no hdc in my /dev/ directory
<xcap> have you checked your hardware, like pluging everything again?
<blasph> so how do I use crontab to run a line on the first of every month?
<woodwizzle> xcap, yeah just did that. This is the same CDrom I installed ubuntu from as well
<xcap> when does the gnome trie to mount it?
<xcap> try
<xcap> sorry again
<vlauzums> greetings, does anyone know how i would install plugins into rhythmbox? i don't know which files to drop this plugin folder into
<woodwizzle> xcap, when I right clcik on cdrom from the computer menu and hit mount
<woodwizzle> same as mount /dev/hdc I suppose
<woodwizzle> I figure my fstab is wrong, but I don't have any other possible devices that could be my cdrom
<xcap> could you send to me your fstab?
<blasph> so how do I use crontab to run a line on the first of every month?
<woodwizzle> /dev/hdc  /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto  0 0
<WiFiTux> Hi, I want xscreensaver to run a video while it locks the PC. Is this posible? I can run xine -R and that will use the root Window, but I want it to also block the PC
<xcap> udf, has your kernel this support?
<xcap> which gnome are you using?
<WiFiTux> xcap: ?
<woodwizzle> 2.12.1
<xcap> your kernel has the support for udf filesystem
<woodwizzle> i dunno. I suppose so I have the standard ubuntu kernel
<batman> hey has anyone here installed quake 3 team arena from the windows cd on ubuntu?
<AnsiC> uff someone know how can i configure my EPSON Stylus DX4200
<xcap> is your user the same created during the instalation?
<woodwizzle> yup
<AnsiC> ther is not that printer in  the list
<PoLLiToMX> how can i use a proxy?
<xcap> I had some problems with the floppy drive
<mindamp> im having problems compiling the new cups-pdf.c ...
<neosc> Lo again.. i'm talking from linux!
<xcap> then I get the system up to date then the problem ended
<mindamp> how do i find out what version of gcc i am running?
<fredy> any video joiner with a gui for ubuntu linux?
<mindamp> ...
<rod> I dont understand... Rhythmbox wont play mp3, although gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is installed? Cant find any bug reports
<woodwizzle> I am up to date
<rod> running dapp
<xcap> would you agree to let me enter in your computer and only watch what are you doing?
<xcap> through vino?
<woodwizzle> xcap, sure
<tonyyarusso> xcap: Can you specify watch-only access?
<xcap> yes from the gnome menu you specify it!
<tonyyarusso> xcap: Ah, cool.
<xcap> do you know how to enable it?
<woodwizzle> xcap, nope =)
<woodwizzle> actually I think I just did
<woodwizzle> you need my IP?
<alphy> anyone know how to unlock a cellphone?  I know this isn't a linux question but, you never know...
<Gyuszk> re
<xcap> System->Preferences->Remote Access
<tonyyarusso> alphy: Sure, you enter the code.  Hopefully you know it.
<vlauzums> greetings, does anyone know how i would install plugins into rhythmbox? i don't know which files to drop this plugin folder into
<xcap> set the first option to true, but not the second which would let me control your desktop!
<woodwizzle> done
<xcap> yes I need it
<cablop> hello
<alphy> tonyyarusso, I don't know the code, I'm trying to get it but, all the programs are for windows.  know of any that run on linux?
<woodwizzle> xcap, I'm on a lan
<cablop> could you help me?
<tonyyarusso> alphy: What do programs on your computer have to do with a cell phone, may I ask?
<xcap> oh my, though I do not think that it is possible, where are you from?
<cablop> i damaged my ubuntu x server, i think
<bsr> I've got a problem with installing mysql, well to be more precise..it's postfix that fails..with the following message: postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory
<eyedol59> hello to everyone!!
<bsr> can anyone help with this ?
<bsr> and hi everyone btw
<cablop> it do not allow me to switch between users or start another user application
<tonyyarusso> cablop: I did that yesterday.  It was a whopping good time, let me tell you.
<alphy> tonyyarusso, the only free way to do this (since it's a really old phone I'm trying unlock) is to download a program, put in the model #, etc.... and it'll give you the code.
<xcap> it was not possible to conect
<jodanlime> has anybody ever compiled matchbox on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> alphy: Only if it's still at the default code from the factory.
<oklinux> how do I set up root password for ubuntu ?
<alphy> tonyyarusso, the phone is
<tonyyarusso> !tell oklinux about root
<jodanlime> oklinux, sudo passwd
<jos> #0000
<tonyyarusso> alphy: Ah.  Sometimes they're the last four digits of the number, but beyond that I don't know what to tell you.
<alphy> tonyyarusso, thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> jodanlime: For future reference, it seems to be the consensus that it's better to refer users asking about root to the full documentation rather than just telling them how, since we doin't know their level of knowledge and experience and don't want people accidently breaking things.  Not a huge worry, but someone's bound to tell you eventually.
<jodanlime> tonyyarusso, ok, no problem, thanks for the info
<jodanlime> has anybody used matchbox on ubuntu?
<cablop> hello people
<bsr> can anyone help me with my postfix problem ?
<cablop> help me please, i'll explain my problem
<cablop> i cant start sudo gedit, i don't know why
<brad> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0)
<cablop> and i can't start a new logon screen from a running session, ubuntu says "X Server error"
<tonyyarusso> cablop: a) Any errors output in the terminal you try to start it from?  b) Try gksudo gedit instead
<brad> what is the repo file for that?
<Determinist> i have /dev/hdb , it's a 40 GB drive that's seperated into swap and root for ubuntu. i need to resize the root partition and make it 10 gigs smaller so i could install dapper flight and play with it a bit. I cant use gparted because i'm trying to resize the root partition. is there any other way to resize this partition?
<tonyyarusso> cablop: That second one starts getting into my errors from yesterday, so I don't think you want me going there.
<cablop> talking about "sudo gedit", it occurs to any any graphical application i try to star, sudo nautilus, sudo gedit, sudo gdmsetup...
<brad> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0)
<Half-Left> oh yes, I got Xgl working :-)
<brad> can someone tell me the repo file for that?
<jodanlime> lol, nevermind about matchbox, there is a package for it! I didnt think that there would be
<cablop> repo file? i don't know where to it
<cablop> where to find it
<brad> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0)
<Mabus06> I have read up on WEP and it's insecurities... if the attacker does not have my WEP yet is there no way for him to stimulate more traffic on my AP?
<tonyyarusso> brad: Looking into it.
<nickrud> brad, try apt-cache search libgnomeui, and install the right dev package
<ploom> Determinist, I think you better resize the partition without booting from it
<alphy> is there a way to run windows programs in linux?
<ploom> Determinist, I mean using ubuntu live cd for ex
* Gyuszk is away: Dolgom akadt ... ;)
<Determinist> ploom, ohh, that could happen.
<Half-Left> alphy: wine does
<alphy> half-left, how do I get that?
<tonyyarusso> brad: You'll probably want universe it seems.
<brad> ok how do i get that?
<tonyyarusso> alphy: Depends on the program.
<tonyyarusso> !tell alphy about windows
<Half-Left> alphy: the same way you get all software in ubuntu
<brad> tonyyarusso how do i get that?
<tonyyarusso> brad: sudo apt-get install wine
<brad> what is the command?
<brad> wine?
<brad> isnt that for windows?
<tonyyarusso> brad: For future reference sudo apt-get install everything-under-the-sun-you-could-possibly-want
<brad> ok
<tonyyarusso> brad: Sorry, that was supposed to be for alphy.
* ploom with 20 gigs of hdd, 377MB mem @ 560 MHz (pIII)
<brad> shit
<brad> ok
<tonyyarusso> !tell brad about universe
<nickrud> brad, sorry I got distracted
<tonyyarusso> brad: That one's yours.
<brad> no  prob
<tonyyarusso> alphy: See above for getting wine.
<MrRio-> cool, got those dapper xgl/compiz packages running on my laptop
<cablop> some body is helping me?
<brad> i have that enabled
<Half-Left> alphy: sudo apt-get wine
<tonyyarusso> brad: Then just do the search and see what looks likely.
<brad> theres like a huge list
<Half-Left> MrRio-: great hey!
<ploom> anyone knows what to do with tuxpaint crashing right after being loaded itself (the startup sound plays)??
<MrRio-> Half-Left, its good stuff, havnt got the cube zoom effects yet tho, but everything else seems alright
<nickrud> brad, it's the libgnomeui-dev package: generally, when you compile you want the base name without the version, and followed -dev.
<brad> ok
<brad> so -dev?
<Half-Left> MrRio-: you notice apps launch faster?
<nickrud> brad, yes
<MrRio-> Half-Left: yeah, i love that progs like vncviewer doesnt have to redraw itself when it gets covered up
<MrRio-> Half-Left, that used to be painful
<brad> ok thankyou
<Half-Left> MrRio-: yer, most launch instantly
<echylo> hello, can someone tell me why my internet keeps disconnecting? I use pon dsl-provider to connect, but after a while it just seems to disconnect
<nickrud> brad, it's only a rule of thumb, sometimes you need to extrapolate a bit. Practice will make it easier
<MrRio-> Half-Left, im pretty impressed, this is a laptop that can barely run quake 2!
<echylo> + the weirdest thing is I can still use irc, but firefox can't browse
<Half-Left> MrRio-: runs smooth for you?
<MrRio-> Half-Left, yeah, its not too bad atall
<cafuego> echylo: Is 'persist' missing from the pppd options?
<Half-Left> MrRio-: thats the great thing about Xgl, the hardware requirements are low
<echylo> cafuego, where do I check that? reconfig?
<alphy> half-left, is wine pretty self explainitory?
<cafuego> echylo: rgrep persist /etc/ppp
<xvium> i cant get synaptic or apt-get to connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com for pacage downloads is there any way i can change it to the us mirrior?
<Cass> hi all anyone know how to stop boot from trying to aquire a dhcp address if there is no link on the interface ?
<echylo> thanks, will modify it
<Half-Left> alphy: yer just open the .exe file with wine
<echylo> ah
<echylo> it says /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider:persist
<alphy> half-left, can't be easier than that
<Half-Left> alphy: wine dont run all apps and it's not perfect
<Half-Left> alphy: what do you need to run?
<cafuego> echylo: Ok. ANy chance you just have a shit quality phone line? (like mine)
<jpfarias> hi!
<alphy> half-left, well, it's just a little simple program I need to run
<jpfarias> how can I change the args passed to X when it starts?
<echylo> cafuego, ah but in the option file it was commented
<cafuego> ahaaa
<echylo> cafuego, normally not, my connection always been stable
<cafuego> then it might disconnect when idle, yeh
<echylo> do I need to restart a service?
<Half-Left> alphy: install wine and use "Open With" on the .exe file
<echylo> or just the connection?
<cafuego> echylo: poff; pon
<echylo> aha ok
<echylo> thanks
<echylo> goodbye
<topyli> alphy: wine can run "simple little programs", or office2000, but it depends on what libraries the programs use, and also on some luck. and don't forget the phase of the moon!
<topyli> alphy: for windows programs, i recommend windows
<Half-Left> alphy: latest wine is best though
<alphy> half-left, if I have any problems I will be back
<MrRio-> Half-Left: any clues to getting the cube effect going?
<alphy> topyli, that would be great, if I had windows
<cafuego> it's cheaper then most windows programs, why not buy it? ;-)
<Half-Left> MrRio-: did you add it when you ran Xgl?
<[D-Tail] > here's [D-Tail]  again ;-)
<[D-Tail] > can someone help me with adding an option to the gnome context menu?
<topyli> alphy: sorry i haven't been following the discussion for very long. are you sure there is no equivalent linux native app?
<[D-Tail] > that is, when right clicking on a file, I'd like an option like 'send via bluetooth' ;-)
<MrRio-> Half-Left, gconf decoration minimize move place resize rotate scale switcher wobbly zoom cube
<MrRio-> Half-Left, the first time i ran it, it said something about the order of these
<Half-Left> MrRio-: The keys are Ctrl, Alt, left and right arrow keys
<MrRio-> Half-Left: its only giving me one workspace, whenever i change it it goes back to one
<MrRio-> Half-Left, i dont think the effect loaded properly
<xvium> im having problems getting synaptic or apt-get to download from ca.archive.ubuntu.com is there any way i can make it download from  the us mirror?
<alphy> topyli, well, here the deal, I am trying to unlock a cellphone (to use it on another carrier) and I found a free program that will give me the code to do that, it's a windows program, as far as I know there is no native linux program for that
<mark_> hey, is there any command from shell that tells you the clients IP
<mark_> like ipconfig in windows
<shrike_00> mark_: ifconfig
<Half-Left> MrRio-: add more work spaces
<AntMaz> cause AntMaz=n0013
<MrRio-> Half-Left: yeah, as i say it wont let me add any
<mark_> thanks shrike_00
<bintut> hello all.. i just installed the breezy on my HP Compaq nx6125 laptop. but it seems that everytime it boots, it hangs on X. i just get a blank screen.  any idea?
<[D-Tail] > can anyone help me with adding an option to the gnome context menu?
<topyli> alphy: most likely. well, try your luck with wine. anyway, this is a program that interacts with hardware directly, i wouldn't put much faith in running it with wine. just try it!
<jpfarias> how can I change the args passed to X when it starts?
<AntMaz> i diable my account to use admin options so is there a way to enable it through shell because you cant log in as root with ubuntu
<AntMaz> why i did it cause im a retard
<Half-Left> MrRio-:  the switch dont work for me when I try to add it
<alphy> topli, it doesn't react with the phone, it just generates a code that I put into the phone
<AntMaz> anyone have any ideas
<AntMaz> i diable my account to use admin options so is there a way to enable it through shell because you cant log in as root with ubuntu
<josef_> hello Ubus
<josef_> anyone understanding vlan here ?
<shrike_00> bintut: I know when i installed breezy i couldnt get x running until chown'd iceauthority and xauthority in home directory
<xvium> please can i have some help on this ..
<Half-Left> MrRio-:  you want the starter script?
<geneo93> AntMaz:  did you create a root passwd
<MrRio-> Half-Left: yeah please
<AntMaz> roger
<bintut> shrike_00: that's it?
<bintut> i'll check..
<shrike_00> bintut: for me at least
<bintut> shrike_00: ok..
<b1ind> I'm having a really tough time getting dri up and running with my radeon 9200
<shrike_00> xvium: did you put the mirror you want in sources.list?
<adub> b1ind i will help you
<bluefoxicy> Hi
<bluefoxicy> I just tried to grow an xfs from gparted.
<bluefoxicy> it grew the partition but not the FS
<b1ind> adub, thanks.. my situation is that if i try w/ fglrx the screen gets corrupted
<bluefoxicy> how do I correct this?
<b1ind> if i use radeon, direct rendering isn't enabled
<adub> did you download the latest drivers from ati's website
<AntMaz> geneo93 were did you go
<geneo93> right here
<bintut> how can i configure X except by manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<b1ind> nope :o
<bintut> is there an xorgcfg or something in ubuntu?
<b1ind> adub, will they work w/ xorg 7?
<adub> yes
<AntMaz> so you have any idea how to correct this through shell sense (i have no sense) i cant access anything admin wise
<shrike_00> bintut: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b1ind> oh
<adub> thats what you need to get
<b1ind> :p
<adub> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<K-Mandla> bintut ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... ?
<adub> go there and download the ati for  your bit processor
<adub> i mean follow that site download your drivers from ati
<bintut> K-Mandla: thanks..
<K-Mandla> bintut ... cheers
<geneo93> AntMaz:  try telinit 1 see if you can adduser
<adub> also one more thing is check to see if you have dri in /etc/modules     cat /etc/modules
<b1ind> the download is intimidating :p
<fangorious> anyone using xchat-gnome thru a SOCKs proxy?
<judgen> how to mount a ntfs
<egkamp> i can't seem to access my floppy since i've installed ubuntu...shouldn't "sudo mount /media/floppy0" work?  /media/floppy0 is in /etc/fstab
<AntMaz> try that in shell
<geneo93> yes
<fangorious> judgen: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hXX /mnt/windows -o iocharset=utf8
<Exussum> Hey all - how do i access Cron in ubuntu ?
<egkamp> when i try to right click on the floppy icon using nautilus it errors out on me...
<adub> b1ind one you can just do the apt-get
<fangorious> judgen: substitute your actual drive and partition for hXX,
<Seveas> crontab -e
<adub> according to that site that is what they do
<xvium> its ok shrike i fixed it now
<xvium> found out how to change to us mirror
<b1ind> adub, ?
<b1ind> i have the one currently in dapper universe
<AntMaz> ok now what
<geneo93> xvium:  uk mirrors are lots better
<adub> just when you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org   make sure you select fglrx and also cat /etc/modules to make sure dri is there
<geneo93> AntMaz:  now adduser
<xvium> but still makes me wonder why ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<adub> b1ind you still there
<b1ind> ahh, strangely enough dri is not in /etc/modules
<AntMaz> telinit sounds like telet
<AntMaz> telnet
<adub> add it and see if it works from there man
<zoinks> xgl
<adub> ctrl alt backspace to restart X btw
<b1ind> don't think i even have a dri module
<geneo93> AntMaz:  telinit will take you to level one
<adub> should if your using fglrx
<fangorious> adub, are you talking about the fglrx drivers packaged in ubuntu? because I installed the binary drivers, and I don't have a dri module
<b1ind> I have a feeling that I've missed something obvious somewhere along the way
<AntMaz> anthony@ubuntu:~$ sudo adduser
<AntMaz> anthony is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<xvium> peace all
<fangorious> adub: and 3d accel works pretty well for me
<adub> fangorious oh  = )   g00d
<egkamp> how do i mount a floppy drive under ubuntu?  (and why/what was changed to make it like this?)
<b1ind> fangorious, which version of x do you have?
<adub> i did not knwo i used ati's website good 3d acceleration works it works for me as well
<fangorious> b1ind: i'm using the xorg packages in the breezy/main repo
<geneo93> AntMaz:  then you'll have to add it to sudoers list
<b1ind> i think i was fine w/ that version.. for some reason 7.0 fubars on me
<K-Mandla> egkamp ... did you try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/floppy0 /media/floppy" ?
* fangorious just wishes he could get higher than 60 Hz refresh rate :(
<evan_> hey does anyone have time to help me get ubuntu working on my laptop?
<b1ind> my screen goes crazy
<Exussum> sevaes - How do i save it :P
<fangorious> b1ind: well, i haven't tried that so I can't comment on it
<AntMaz> dont mean to pain how do i do that
<adub> b1ind here i got something better for you
<fangorious> evan_: any particular problem you want to deal with?
<b1ind> adub, i'm listening!
<AntMaz> im in the 5th day of my windows- linux transformation
<Exussum> * 7 * * * sudo shutdown >/dev/null 2>&1
<Exussum>   - How do i enter that ?
<egkamp> K_Mandla: since it is listed in /etc/fstab, i tried it with just the device, and tried it with just the mount point
<MrRio-> hey, sorry, i forgot who just sent me thast great script a moment ago
<fangorious> AntMaz: all users in the adm group have sudo privilege
<evan_> after installing, it stalls at "Starting hotplug subsystem..." but its not the same as everyone describes it in the message boards like ive seen
<fangorious> AntMaz: but the user you created during installation should already have that
<fangorious> Exussum: how do you enter that where?
<geneo93> AntMaz:  try passwd root
<geneo93> if your in telinit 1
<Exussum> Fang - in the Crontab ?
<AntMaz> it did but im atard and disabled it in the system-> admin-.users and groups
<b1ind> adub, still there?
<aganda> hello
<christopher_> whats up channel
<aganda> any budy knows about this
<fangorious> AntMaz: boot into single user mode, and run 'gpasswd -a anthony adm' as root
<aganda> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<egkamp> K-Mandala: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 gives me mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<fangorious> Exussum: run 'crontab -e', copy/paste, save and exit
<aganda> how to insert plugins and where are they
<fangorious> Exussum: 'crontab -l' lists the contents of your crontab
<K-Mandla> egkamp: sorry. that's what i usually use. i forget what that error means
<fangorious> AntMaz do you know how to boot in single user mode?
<AntMaz> no
<b1ind> brb
<christopher_> Anyone famiiar with this thread on installing a driver to install wireless net
<christopher_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<Exussum> How do you save :P
<fangorious> AntzMan: when the boot menu comes up, hit 'e' to go into edit mode. use the up/down arrows to select the kernel line, hit 'e', put an 's' at the end of the line, hit either enter or escape, then hit 'b' to boot
<adub> b1ind yes semi here
<aganda> i'm using "totem", pls anything
<evan_> anyone know about the "Starting hotplug subsystem.." problem I am having?
<poingpoing> Good evening
<AntMaz> is there a way to login a root when i boot up, i tried root and that didnt work
<evan_> or at least willing to spend some time helping me trouble shoot? :-) i'd love to get my laptop working tonight
<fangorious> AntMaz: booting in single user mode will give you a root shell
<poingpoing> What is a smart shell command if I want to delete all files in the current folder expect the ones which have a certain ending?
<Exussum> fangorious - how do i save ?
<slam> hi
<AntMaz> ok then type run 'gpasswrd -a anthony adm' as root
<christopher_> AntMaz, do you need to get into root
<fangorious> AntMaz: yep
<fangorious> Exussum: depends on the editor, do you know which one you're in?
<Exussum> Its still in the Terminal
<fangorious> Exussum: for VI hit escape to enter command mode, then hit ":wq" to Write and Quit
<AntMaz> got a few more questions before i do this , just a few shell commands , i know instead of dir its ls  but how would you do dir *.exe/s example
<slam> why is the kernel parameter "splash" in dapper not creating a framebuffer device file?
<xvium> i get this error when running ./configure configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<xvium> , what package do i install to fix this ?
<fangorious> Exussum: you can also edit a text file, and then run 'crontab <file>' to set your crontab to the contents of <file>
<amphi> AntMaz: man ls, man find
<AntMaz> ok
<AntMaz> manual , i forgot about that dee dee dee
<fangorious> AntMaz: is that to find all .exe files recursively? find . -name "*.exe"
<amphi> AntMaz: you might also find the 'intro ti linux' book at tldp.org useful
<christopher_> is this a real command?  the "ifcofig" and the "up" "sudo ifconfig rausb0 up"
<fangorious> xvium: build-essential
<Exussum> Fang - shoud it save the Cron to /tmp - Wont it delete ?
<christopher_> should it be "sudo iwconfig rausb0" ?
<xvium> thanks
<b1ind> btw, is there any ubuntu-specific way of going about compiling new kernels?
<amphi> christopher_: yes - that would bring up the interface rausb0
<AntMaz> i know that linux doesnt use exe files they are bins right 01010101
<christopher_> amphi, hello again
<amphi> christopher_: ifconfig to bring the iface up, iwconfig to configure wifi-specific aspects of the iface
<fangorious> Exussum: When you make a crontab using the 'crontab' app, it writes the file to /var/spool/cron/crontabs/<username>
<amphi> 'nabend, christopher_ ;)
<christopher_> "sudo ifconfig rausb0 up" so that is correct then?
<jan> hi, how can i make firestarter start at startup? or does it run in the background without being started?
<fangorious> Exussum: if you use the 'crontab <file>' method, you are safe to delete <file> and it won't affect your installed crontab
<evan_> does someone have a minute to help me
<amphi> christopher_: yeah; that only bring it up, not configure it in any way
<christopher_> amphi, this is from a thread.  its supposed to be for a wireless setup
<sexcopter8000m> i've noticed there are some files left around with ~ on the end, what does the ~ signify and why does it not show up in nautlius?
<K-Mandla> egkamp: does this help? ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106544
<evan_> im starting to sound like a spammer, sorry
<amphi> christopher_: that part is the same for wireless or wirelessless
<fangorious> evan_: I'm not familiar enough with the hotplug subsystem, sorry
<amphi> sexcopter8000m: temporary files probably
<AntMaz> hey fang what do i hit when booting cause if i dont hit anything it just boots up normally (link in horible crashing windows its F8
<amphi> christopher_: WAYTTD?
<AntMaz> like"
<christopher_> amphi, WAYTTD?
<snoozix> ah
<evan_> oh, ok. is anyone else familiar with the hotplug subsystem or what would cause ubuntu to stall?
<snoozix> it hangs when it tries to start gnome-settings-daemon :)
<amphi> christopher_: 'what are you trying to do?'
<geneo93> AntMaz:  e
<snoozix> but WHY? screensaver?
<snoozix> .oOo0(*shrug*)
<snoozix> interesting...
<fangorious> AntMaz: when grub loads, it should give you a menu, and a 10 second countdown (I think 10 seconds is the default), just use the up/down arrow keys to select your ubuntu install and hit 'e'
<christopher_> amphi, i think it was you or someone else in here but they gave me this link
<christopher_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<amphi> christopher_: WAYTTD?
<christopher_> to set up my wireless internet card
<fangorious> evan_: can you boot in single user mode?
<amphi> christopher_: connect to a wireless router?
<AntMaz> ok thanks now the fun begins
<christopher_> i did the whole procedure listed there and then once i got to that command it didnt work
<amphi> heh
<saara> what .Xsession file should be edited for compiz goodness?
<saara> i have two .Xsession files
<evan_> it stalls right in the boot sequence when it's doing the "Step.... OK" thing
<snoozix> so how can i set a gtk2 theme to be used when i don't use gnome-settings-manager?
<snoozix> i use KDE
<alphy> half-left, are you still here?
<christopher_> amphi, "sudo ifconfig rausb0 up
<christopher_> " returns "rausb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<christopher_> "
<amphi> ok
<fangorious> evan_: right, see if you can boot in single user mode. when the boot menu comes up, hit 'e' to go into edit mode. use the up/down arrows to select the kernel line, hit 'e', put an 's' at the end of the line, hit either enter or escape, then hit 'b' to boot
<christopher_> amphi,  yes connect to a wireless router on my laptop using wireless card
<amphi> does sudo modprobe ra2570 work?
<evan_> ok, one moment
<snoozix> amphi: yes, at the end of the line you should try using "enter", in fact :-)
<amphi> christopher_: er, sudo modprobe rt2570
<christopher_> well i installed it
<aganda> oki, i found sollution
<aganda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75382
<christopher_> so let me run that command
<amphi> snoozix: ?
<alphy> half-left I can't get it to work?  I don't know how.  wine is not showing up on open with list.
<saara> what Xsession file should be edited for compiz goodness?
<christopher_> yeah i gues
<saara> /etc/X11/Xsession or /etc/gdm/Xsession
<saara> ?
<amphi> christopher_: lsmod | grep rt2570 gives you at least one line?
<evan_> fangorious: pressing E didnt do anything. Am I trying to get into the GRUB menu?
<amphi> christopher_: one line of output I mean
<snoozix> amphi: just kidding, nevermind :)
<christopher_> amphi, yes, two lines
<fangorious> when you first power on the computer, and the grub menu displays, that's when you should hit 'e'
<christopher_> one is rt2570, the other is usbcore
<amphi> christopher_: so try sudo ifconfig rausb0 up again
<alphy> anyone help with using Wine?
<christopher_> amphi, "rausb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<christopher_> "
<snoozix> great, it WORKS! :)
<snoozix> i love it when thinks just work! :)
<evan_> fangorious: oh ok. im in edit menu. I have Root, Kernel, Initrd, Savedefault, Boot
<christopher_> what is that rausb0 code stand for
<amphi> christopher_: damn - try plugging the damn thing out and in again; before that, open another term and do tail -f /var/log/syslog
<alphy> anyone help me with wine?
<fangorious> evan_: select the kernel line, hit 'e', add 's' to the end
<mindamp> how do i find out what version of gcc i have installed?
<amphi> christopher_: when you plug the thing in, you should see some messages in the term window running that tail command
<christopher_> so repeat the whole process on that thread ?
<fangorious> mindamp: gcc -v
<evan_> done
<mindamp> whats the release previously to 4.0.2 for gcc?
<amphi> christopher_: no, type tail -f /var/log/syslog in another term, and watch that term as you unplug and plug in again the horrid usb thing
<alphy> tonyyarusso, can you help me with wine?
<ewwwwww> anyone know if compileing e16 will make it less laggy than apt-geting the binary?
<mindamp> whats thats preferrably still in the tree...
<mindamp> er one thats...
<amphi> ewwwwww: almost certainly not
<fangorious> evan_: then hit either enter or escape (can't remember which) to get back to the edit menu, and hit 'b' to boot
<christopher_> amphi,  or just  start here ?"sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/drivers/rt2570.ko"
<amphi> christopher_: we did that - the module is loaded
<snoozix> what is it when tinting in xchat doesn't work but transparency itself does?
<amphi> christopher_: except that we did it with modprobe
<ewwwwww> amphi: I dont recall it ever being this laggy when moveing windows around \ :
<butterfly_> anyone know how I can run my ipod shuffle on ubuntu?
<amphi> ewwwwww: I haven't used E for a very long time
<beerockxs> can anyone tell me how to get the suspend to ram option to show in the gnome log-off dialog?
<evan_> fangorious: it stalled again. I think it has to do with the audio because my speakers click RIGHT when it stalls
<fangorious> butterfly_: plug it in and open rhythmbox?
<ewwwwww> thanks
<luisito> hello
<butterfly_> fangorious don't I have to run gnupod
<luisito> why I get this error when compiling?: compiler cannot create executables
<butterfly_> ?
<xvium> Ok this is wierd , i run ./configure works good till the end with one error "checking for libvisual >= 0.2.0... configure: error: *** libvisual not found.
<xvium>                         libvisual is needed to build this package.
<xvium> " so the i check synaptic an look it up and it says libvisual 0.2 is installed ... wtf?
<fangorious> evan_: do you know what module your sound card uses? you could try blacklisting it
<christopher_> amphi,  no tail command is shown in the output
<evan_> fangorious: and about 10 seconds after stalling, it goes out of framebuffer mode and into normal CLI
<fangorious> butterfly_: maybe, i've never tried
<christopher_> !paste
<mark_> how do I get codecs for RhythmBox
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<mark_> with sudo apt-get install?
<evan_> fangorious: no idea. is there a way i can just edit the kernel and disable all the audio stuff?
<fangorious> mark_: look for the gstreamer plugins packages
<butterfly_> hmm anyone know where I can get the latest build of gnupod for ubuntu from?
<myk> i have an issue (too common eh?) I get the ubuntu splash screen upon booting up, but then i get slapped into "shell" with the errors "Alert! /dev/hdb1 does not exist" and then "/bin/sh cant access tty; job control turned off". i ~did~ put a jumper on the drive to set it as master, but other than that, no changes have been made... can anyone help?
<beerockxs> anyone please?
<fangorious> evan_: you'd have to recompile a new kernel, which I've never done successfully on ubuntu (so i won't be much help with that)
<luisito> anyone help please...
<gilles> How to make totem handle MPEG 1 Layer 3 VBR on Dapper ?
<amphi> christopher_: you mean you ran tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugged the thing out and then in, and there were no messages?
<christopher_> amphi, this is the response to that code http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8711
<evan_> oh. (I only have expierience with Gentoo, by the way. This is my first time trying a new distro)
<luisito> why I get this error when compiling?: compiler cannot create executables
<fangorious> gilles: install libmad
<christopher_> oh wait
<enyc> myk: you need to update /etc/fstab to say 'hda' instead of 'hdb' then
<myk> enyc: how? is there a command i can run from shell? (the # prompt)
<enyc> myk: and change 'root=' entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst etc.
<christopher_> i dont know how to plug it out and then in again "sudo lsmod -a"?
<amphi> christopher_: here is a relveant line: Feb 15 16:50:36 localhost kernel: [4295078.141000]  usbcore: registered new drive r rtusb
<ompaul> myk, >>sudo gedit /etc/fstab<<
<gilles> <fangorious>: libmad0 is installed already
<enyc> myk: see you hdd is now hda (pri master) which it wasnt ;-)
<amphi> christopher_: I meant physically unplug it and plug it in
<christopher_> yeah i noticed that.. i was just looking for the tail to be shown somewhere
<enyc> myk: you booted in recovery mode thing?
<fangorious> gilles: oh yeah, also gstreamer0.8-mad
<amphi> christopher_: the tail?
<christopher_> oh my bad i read it wrong
<fangorious> gilles: mark_: I'd look at installing gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse to get the most out of gstreamer for A/V
<beerockxs> anyone here familiar with acpi and suspend/hibernate?
<fangorious> beerockxs: mostly works for me
<myk> enyc: no, no recovery. and it was always the primary HD, im just trying to put a 2nd HD in so i put the jumper on the HDD specifying that it's master. so, at # i type " sudo gedit /etc/fstab " navigate the file to have the hdb say hda and then i should be okay?
<beerockxs> fangorious, I just can't get the suspend option to show up in the shut down dialog, the manual command works
<christopher_> so i run tail -f /var/log/syslog first and then remove and insert my adapter?
<adub> does anyone in here use crossover office
<fangorious> look in /etc/default/acpi-support
<fangorious> beerockxs: there's a line in there to uncomment
<instabin> how do i open a rar file
<spuds> hello, how can I make a cronjob (in /etc/crontab) run as root ?
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<fangorious> beerockxs: you want to have ACPI_SLEEP=true
<amphi> christopher_: that was my suggestion, yeah
<beerockxs> fabbione, I have.
<beerockxs> er, fangorious
<christopher_> well i ran that command, unplugged and replugged it in again. went to system-network admin and still not shown
<fangorious> beerockxs: hm, that's all I had to do.
<beerockxs> fangorious, for me, just the hibernate option shows in the shutdown dialog.
<Solo> hi, what kernel ver does Ubuntu have whit all the upgrades?
<fangorious> instabin: filer-roller for gui maybe. unrar from the command line
<myk> brb gonna try that gedit...
<beerockxs> Solo, breezy has 2.6.12
<Solo> tnx
<Belgain> quick question... i'm trying to change the resync speed of a RAID array my changing the value in /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_min
<fangorious> anyone know of a gnome/cups pdf driver that creates searchable pdfs? (cups-pdf does not)
<christopher_> if something worked for getting it seen in the default gnome desktop instead of flux would it work in flux too?
<gilles> <fangorious>: it doesn't work, and I get an error message when installing gstreamer0.8-misc
<Belgain> the problem is that something seems to be continually writing to that file and updating it, so I can't change the value (even as roo)
<Belgain> any idea what might be doing this?
<christopher_> its hard finding a thread about someone succesfully installing and setting a wireless network
<gilles> <fangorious>: the error msg is: "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstgoom.so', which is also in package gstreamer0.8-visuals"
<fangorious> gilles: hm, that's all that was needed in hoary and breezy
<fangorious> gilles: sounds like the dapper packages are broken then
<psusi> Belgain: what makes you think that?
<spuds> when I changed something in crontab -e, how do I make the settins initialised ?
<ynze> good evening, said someone using ubuntu first time...
<gilles> fangorious: ok, so wait and see...
<psusi> spuds: save and exit
<triablo_> Good evening
<ynze> thanks.
<spuds> psusi: that doesnt work, it doesnt run
<fangorious> gilles: you should file a bug report, and maybe post on ubuntuforums.org too (there's a dapper forum there)
<psusi> then you didn't set up the crontab right
<fangorious> spuds: can you clarify "it doesn't run"
<ynze> Starting years ago at AIX, its time for a linux...
<Belgain> is "lsof" supposed to give me a list of what files are open, and what process is using them?  it doesn't seem to list the /proc entry for the raid resync speed - is this because /proc entries are special?
<amphi> christopher_: did you see any interesting in messages?
<fangorious> spuds: do you mean the cron job didn't run or the editor didn't save/exit?
<xvium> what the heck when i configure i get an error because apparently libvisual 0.2 is missing but 0.2 is installed
<amphi> christopher_: that tail command is not going to magically make the thing work ;)
<fangorious> Belgain: I find fuser a little simpler than lsof, but 'lsof | grep filename' should work
<ynze> well, nice to have been here. Have to go to bed: early up in the morning..
<ynze> Hope to speak to you again triablo...
<fangorious> xvium: you have the -dev package installed for that lib?
<triablo_> Does anybody succeded to install the Ati fglrx driver?
<spuds> fangorious: I will try to explain. I made a bash script, which needs sudo. When I run "sudo script.sh" it works. Then I edited it so it doesnt needs root, and add it to /etc/crontab, that one works. So the script works and the crontab 'line' works. But now I need to fix it together and run the rootscript as root.
<beerockxs> triablo_, followed the instructions at !ati?
<beerockxs> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<m0wax> how do I run commands as the last thing after boot up.  Normally I would just use the /etc/rc.local
<spuds> when I do crontab -e it shows a line of code located in a file in /tmp/
<Belgain> fangorious: neither fuser nor lsof list that file as being open.  however doing an "ls -l" in that directory shows that the file is being updated...
<triablo_> Well I installed succesfully, but I have an error in Xorg.0.log and I dont know how to fix it
<xvium> lol Im not sure ? can you n00bify ?
<fangorious> triablo_: i've used this howto for three versions in breezy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<xvium> the only package i can see is the one lib visual in synaptic
<fangorious> spuds: so you want the command to run from root's crontab?
<spuds> fangorious, yes
<beerockxs> fangorious, you don't have any other idea, I suppose?
<fangorious> Belgain: well maybe the process updating it is closing the file handle every time
<mindamp> can someone help me figure out why this won't compile? ... http://pastebin.com/556711
<fangorious> beerockxs: about the suspend on the logout menu? nope
<spuds> fangorious, I want this to run as root: 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * root /home/myusername/script.sh
<mindamp> ive tried with gcc4.0.2 and gcc3.4
<fangorious> spuds: did you run crontab -e as yourself or as root?
<Belgain> fangorious: yeah, that's what i thought too... how can i go about figuring what process is doing it?  just "ps -eaf" and then look for something suspicious?
<spuds> as root
<triablo_> Well,I did exactly after that HowTO but I got the following error: Kernel Module version does *not* match driver
<triablo_> incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<spuds> when I run the crontab -e command again it still shows the line. Shouldn't it be gone ?
<fangorious> spuds: you've confirmed the command is present in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root ?
<spuds> it is in there
<spuds> fangorious, it is in there
<fangorious> spuds: why would it be gone unless you deleted it?
<bjornkri> hey hey
<thekurst> what version of samba ships with dapper?
<spuds> fangorious, I thought crontab -e writes to a tmp file and then gets the content and add them to root's crontab
<xvium> fangorious: where can i download the dev package?
<fangorious> spuds: have you checked mail as root? if there was any output not caught by the script, cron will mail it to the owner of that crontab
<Psi-Jack> Question: I'm trying to migrate users into LDAP, and when I migrate the "admin" group to LDAP, and remove references to LDAP-stored usernames to it, (like my own user), sudo and kdesu both stop working, but re-adding me back to the admin group it works fine again. I have no other group-associated issues that I have found in testing, just sudo.
<spuds> fangorious, how can I check the mail ?
<fangorious> xvium, apt-get <package>-dev would be my first guess
<fangorious> spuds, as root, run 'mail'
<evan_> fangorious: how can i blacklist something if I can't boot the system?
<fangorious> Belgain: you could try running fuser in a loop
<spuds> fangorious, I dont have mail. I run server ubuntu.
<bjornkri> Could someone tell me what sort of video support Ubuntu has? I've been trying to play videos of various types and sizes from my network and every single one has left totem stuffed, complaining about a missing plugin.
<fangorious> evan_: you got a root shell botting in single user mode, right?
<jodanlime> can somebody tell me how to either a) add matchbox to the sessions chooser or B)shutdown gnome but still have x running so that I can start matchbox
<bjornkri> This is from the live CD, mind... Trying it out before I dive in
<evan_> fangorious: no it freezes on "Starting hotplug system" even in singe user mode
<fangorious> spuds: is there anything in /var/spool/mail/root ?
<Belgain> fangorious: presmably i'd be pretty lucky to catch it?  it'll take a pretty tiny amount of time to update the file...
<FliesLikeALap> does anyone know how to use vbetool to get around the freeze errors on resume from sleep/hibernate when using glx drivers for ati?
<bjornkri> Just want to be sure there's an explanation for this (like Totem is crap, get VNC or something) before I go ahead and install
<Solo> What is the KERNEL_FLAV?
<spuds> how can I make a program to be able to run as root ?
<bjornkri> er... VLC
<fangorious> Belgain: it's all I can think of
<F43RY> Hi all, someone can suggest me a program to edit lyrics in mp3 files?
<Belgain> fangorious: i'll give it a go, ta
<evan_> fangorious: by the way kudos on helping so many people out. esspecially at the same time
<xvium> fangorious: yeah that dosen't work
<fangorious> spuds: you can chmod +S it
<spuds> fangorious, how can I make tethereal to be able to run without root?
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to install nvidia drivers on an offline machine, and it can't find a precompiled kernel module for the 2.6.12-9-386 kernel. It proceeds to try to compile, but my gcc version doesn't match that used to compile the kernel. When I bypass this, the compiled module doesn't load properly. What should I do?
<xvium> fangorious: and you'd think it would show in synaptic too
<jodanlime> can somebody tell me how to either a) add matchbox to the sessions chooser or B)shutdown gnome but still have x running so that I can start matchbox
<CryoTox> okay need some help
<fangorious> xvium, is the missing package one provided by the ubuntu repos?
<xvium> what missing package ?
<Psi-Jack> Why is it when I sudo, auth.log shows /nothing/ about PAM authentication being used?
<fangorious> xvium: you said the configure script said you have some missing dependency
<Solo> Hm. I am typing "fakeroot make-kpkg --append-to-version ${KERNEL_FLAV} --revision ${KERNEL_VERS} --config old configure" but get the echo: Fakeroot, no valid command. What can I use instead?
<CryoTox> I goto software updates and reload and it says loading 17 of 19 than it freezes and won't load anymore
<xvium> as far as i know its not supplyed by ubuntu
<jodanlime> Solo, sudo
<Solo> tnx
<fangorious> evan_: :) gotta have something to pass the time
<beerockxs> fangorious, I totally suck, I actually didn't uncomment the ACPI_SLEEP line, i just changed it from false to true and didn't remove the comment. d'oh.
<fangorious> lol
<JockeTF> Hello! :D
<bjornkri> Heja
<xvium> im trying to compile project m (milkdrop for linux)
<beerockxs> FliesLikeABrick, I had an explanation googled earlier that exlained that, let me look
<bjornkri> tja ba?
<JockeTF> hejsan :D
<xvium> and it requires libvisual 0.2 or greatewr
<bjornkri> (sorry, that's about the only swedish I know ;))
<Solo> jodanlime: sudo: make-kpkg: command not found
<Solo>  <-- what can i use instead of that one then? :)
<JockeTF> hehe
<xvium> and synaptic says it is installed
<spuds> how can I make a program executable by any user ?
<xvium> but i config and it says its missing
<evan_> would anyone reccoment ReiserFS over Ext3?
<bjornkri> and a few bob hund lyrics
<jodanlime> Solo, I dont really know, you could try running as root
<FliesLikeALap> spuds chmod +x filename
<AntMaz> Failed to run users-admin as user root:
<AntMaz>  Child terminated with 1 status
<AntMaz> what do i do
<jodanlime> can somebody tell me how to either a) add matchbox to the sessions chooser or B)shutdown gnome but still have x running so that I can start matchbox
<beerockxs> FliesLikeABrick, change POST_VIDEO, USE_DPMS and SAVE_VBE_STATE in /etc/defaults/acpi-support to false
<fangorious> xvium: apt-cache search libvisual turn up anything?
<F43RY> Just only know a program to edit lyrics in mp3. Someone can help me?
<Solo> jodanlime, : i am running as root..
<beerockxs> that made it work for someone
<spuds> how can I make a program executable by any user ?
<fangorious> evan_: not I
<jodanlime> Solo, then why do you need to use fakeroot?
<vladuz976> anybody know where i can get help with css style sheets?
<bjornkri> spuds: chmod I guesS?
<midwinter> vladuz976, #css
<bronze> spuds: chmod a+x <filename>
<vladuz976> midwinter: cool
<Solo> jodanlime, : i am installing some drivers, and it says that i shall type that in the terminal.
<fangorious> spuds: chmod o+x file
<Solo> jodanlime, http://elonen.iki.fi/code/misc-notes/debian-rt61/index.html
<xvium> xvium@Xvium:~/Desktop/libvisual-0.2.0$  apt-cache search libvisual
<xvium> libvisual0.2 - Audio visualization framework
<spuds> ffs I go back to windows asap
<evan_> vladuz976: www.w3schools.com
<spuds> it's my own computer and I can't do shit with it
<jodanlime> Solo, huh, I dont know, kinda new....
<AntMaz> Failed to run users-admin as user root  Child terminated with 1 status
<Drac[Server] > I should mention that I'm trying to install from the .run file..
<bjornkri> hehehe
<Solo> jodanlime, hehe:)
<jodanlime> can somebody tell me how to either a) add matchbox to the sessions chooser or B)shutdown gnome but still have x running so that I can start matchbox
<bjornkri> I know how you feel
<jodanlime> Solo, try it without the fakeroot
<spuds> this is plain bs, I am trying to run a frigging script for three evenings. Windows would have cost me 2- minutes.
<fangorious> AntMaz: booted in single user mode? users-admin needs X, did you try the gpasswd command?
<Solo> jodanlime, i have tryed.
<Solo> jodanlime, doesnt work:/
<AntMaz> yea
<MrPockets> does Gnome Baker burn DVD video?
<bjornkri> takes time, spuds
<fangorious> spuds: was there any mail for root?
<jodanlime> Solo, wow, youll have to ask someone who knows more than me :/
<spuds> fangorious, I dont have the program mail
<spuds> sudo: mail: command not found
<fangorious> spuds: that's fine. mail is an MUA, it just reads /var/spool/main/<user>
<Solo> jodanlime, yeah.
<fangorious> spuds: cron requires an MTA, which puts stuff in /var/spool/mail/<user>
<Drac[Server] > I want to install drivers for my Nvidia GeForce 2 card from the restricted repositories. Is this possible?
<spuds> -bash: cd: /var/spool/main/: No such file or directory
<AntMaz> i hit esc which came to a menu so i hit e then the shell command came up i typed the command then it when back the the menu and t said boot qpasswrd -a anthony adm as root
<jodanlime> can someone help me with my problem?
<jodanlime> can somebody tell me how to either a) add matchbox to the sessions chooser or B)shutdown gnome but still have x running so that I can start matchbox
<fangorious> spuds: sorry, /var/spool/mail
<fangorious> AntMaz: run 'id -a' as anthony, do you see adm listed as one of your groups?
<spuds> fangorious: it is empty
<Belgain> hmm.... running fuser in a loop doesn't seem to have worked... i'll try looking for suspicious processes....
<AntMaz> i did that now its gave me a >
<AntMaz> in shell
<Drac[Server] > jodanlime, add the starter file for matchbox as a line in a .desktop file in the GDM sessions directory. Then restart X to get back to GDM and select matchbox from the list.
<fangorious> spuds: so you have a script that needs to run as root, out of cron. you have a crontab entry to call that script in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
<Drac[Server] > jodanlime: The "Session" list, that is.
<Cooner750> hello
<jodanlime> Drac[Server] , wow, your awesome
<Cooner750> I have yet another question
<fangorious> spuds: looking at the crontab line you pasted, why do you "root" in there?
<bjornkri> I just have to say: I think this live CD thing is amazing... :P
<Cooner750> Is there any program to view the video from a USB webcam (specifically a Labtec)?
<fangorious> spuds: that line will try to run " root /home/myusername/script.sh" as root
<vladuz976> anybody here know about css style sheets and can help real quick?
<spuds> because crontab says that I have to: # m h dom mon dow user  command
<bjornkri> I suppose everything I do will be removed as soon as I shut down, yeah?
<AntMaz> anthony@ubuntu:~$ id -g
<Cooner750> I tried Camorama and the whole system just freezes when starting it with the cam connected
<AntMaz> 1000
<wacek> #ubuntu.pl
<mlistus> hi again.
<spuds> fangorious: I just removed 'root' from the beginning of the command
<bjornkri> Ant: did you do id -a ?
<fangorious> spuds: no cron I've ever used puts the username in the line. the user to run as is identified by the name of the crontab file (/var/spool/cron/crontabs/<username>)
<Drac[Server] > jodanlime, it's easiest to copy and edit the GNOME .desktop file, rather than trying to make a new one. Copy the GNOME file and edit the copy to your liking.
<AntMaz> yea admin is on ther ther verible is 4
<fangorious> spuds: maybe that's something for the /etc/crontab stuff
<AntMaz> 4(adm)
<mlistus> is there any pointer about how to make a custom ubuntu install cd, with eventually a custom kernel, and custom packages?
<spuds> fangorious: yeah that is where it came from and why I thought I had to put that in crontab -e aswell. But that is not true ?
<fangorious> AntMaz: so you're a member of the adm group now, try 'sudo gedit' (or some other equally inane command)
<Drac[Server] > I want to install drivers for my Nvidia GeForce 2 card from the restricted repositories. Is this possible?
<spuds> fangorious, now I just have to wait 4 minutes to see if it worked
<DJ_tobias> where is the fetchmail.conf file, i thought it would be in /etc ?
<fangorious> spuds: you don't need it for a user crontab. running 'crontab -e' edits /var/spool/cron/crontabs/<user>
<AntMaz> anthony@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit
<AntMaz> anthony@ubuntu:~$
<Cooner750> hello?
<AntMaz> yet when i run users and groups it doesnt load
<Syco54645> how can i get divx5?
<AntMaz> gives me this
<AntMaz> Failed to run users-admin as user root:
<AntMaz>  Child terminated with 1 status
<fangorious> spuds, as root, you can run 'crontab -e <user>' to edit any other user's crontab, or even 'crontab -r <user>' to remove it
<jodanlime> Drac[Server] , how do I find these files?
<topyli> AntMaz: you may have to log out and log in, or at least run a new login shell
<AntMaz> i love it when you click on things and they dont work
<Drac[Server] > jodanlime, um... Lemme see if I can recall where the GNOME session files are... as for the starter file, that should be noted in the matchbox README
<fangorious> AntMaz: are you runnging 'sudo users-admin' or clicking on System->Administration->Users (should have the same result either way)
<maxwell> how do i get my belkin wireless card working in ubuntu?
<spuds> fangorious, how can I see on which date/time a file has been created ?
<j2daosh> how do i add wine to my open with context menu?
<fangorious> maxwell: magic pixie dust
<fangorious> spuds: ls -ls file
<maxwell> seriously
<maxwell> is there a way?
<mark_> anyone know how to get Limewire to work on Ubuntu?
<zebraFusion> Hi
<zebraFusion> I need some help with VNC
<AndyFitz> http://www.brisgeek.com/screenshot.jpg   in the words of australias biggest biggot  " please explain "
<zebraFusion> I have it set to allow users to view/control the desktop with a password
<j2daosh> zebra... get putty
<j2daosh> or freenx
<spuds> fangorious, well I had two cronjobs, the "this got to be working, touch file.txt" just did it!
<fangorious> spuds: well, that will give you the last modified time, you can run 'stat file' to get access, modify, and change times
<tobbw> newbie help: how do you make apt-get know what mirrors to look in? (you can use online mirrors, right?)
<maxwell> how do i get bittorent to work?
<maxwell> can I download stuff with it?
<fangorious> maxwell: do you know what chipset the belkin uses?
<xvium> hey fangorious , what was that last command you told me to search atp for a package?
<DJ_tobias> how would i do a search for fetchmail.conf ?
<zebraFusion> j2daosh, no. This is Linux-Linux,
<fangorious> xvium: 'apt-cache search leyword'
<Cooner750> anyone know why when I tried Camorama and the whole system froze when starting with the cam connected?
<fangorious> DJ_tobias: 'locate fetchmail.conf'
<j2daosh> zebra... what is linux linux?
<topyli> AndyFitz: what would you like us to explain about that?
<AntMaz> still yet the same error
<fangorious> spuds: good
<zebraFusion> j2daosh, my connection
<j2daosh> and?
<xvium> thanks
<zebraFusion> I want to use GUI's remotely.
<j2daosh> yeah......
<zebraFusion> using a vncserver and a vnc viewer
<j2daosh> freenx will do it
<zebraFusion> I already have the VNC server running on my home machine
<thekurst> does anyone know what version of samba ships with dapper?
<zebraFusion> but when I run "vncviewer my.ip.here:1 it fails
<zebraFusion> and says it cannot connect
<Drac[Server] > jodanlime, hold on. I'm asking ##gnome about where the .desktop files for sessions are kept.
<jodanlime> Drac[Server] , thanks alot
<AndyFitz> topyli,  how do I  prevent the artifacts .  and once thats fixed.  how to I replace metacity :)
<j2daosh> where does it fail?
<topyli> AndyFitz: you're running xgl?
<hatake_kakashi> is it possible for apt-get to automatically resume failed download packages? and do it in infinite loops until each package is fully downloaded?
<spuds> I think the biggest disadvantage from linux over windows is that in linux there seems to be less consistency between programs.
<christopher_> samba is a server app right?
<AndyFitz> topyli  yeah
<zebraFusion> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<zebraFusion> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<zebraFusion> Unable to connect to VNC server
<Solo> How do I install tofrodos?
<j2daosh> that is probably because of the keys/authentication being wrong
<topyli> AndyFitz: nobody here is likely to be able to help you =)
<AntMaz> i have aresolution to my problem
<AndyFitz> well ...  I ran LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa DISPLAY=:2 compiz gconf decoration ........ ( etc
!lilo:*! Got him! Pesky game spammer. :)
<fangorious> AntMaz: ?
<AntMaz> reinstall ubuntu
<fangorious> lol
<zebraFusion> I don't even get to the authenticcation, j2daosh
<Aegir> AndyFitz, Try it outside a nested window. I have heard that it does weird things in a nested window.
<AndyFitz> topyli,  all good .  i'll keep having a play
<tobbw> newbie help: how do you make apt-get know what mirrors to look in? (you can use online mirrors, right?)
<fangorious> well, that's all for me for now
<AndyFitz> aegir,  how do I do that .   since updating I can't grab any other display    ( eg CTRL+ALT +F1  takes me to a black screen and not a console
<zebraFusion> Does ubuntu come installed with an ssh app?
<j2daosh> zebraFusion, just like with my freenx... when it says that it is because of the authentication
<AntMaz> hey can somebody remote connect to me and f(-)x0r my computer
<j2daosh> can u ssh to your machine?
<zebraFusion> j2daosh, I NEVER had an option to authenticate.
<ploom> ehh - I was trying to use some of the gtk input methods (inside xchat even) and surprinsingly found only default one to be working...
<phiber_optic> does anybody know when I ssh to a unix machine, how do i stay with my keyboard configuartions?
<zebraFusion> j2daosh, if you have no idea what you're talking about please let someone else assist me.
<ploom> what to do in order to get for example cyrillic transliterated to work too?
<thekurst> yeah samba is for network file sharing with windows/mac/linux
<christopher_> AntMaz, and what to your computer?
<AntMaz> fuxor
<midwinter> tobbw, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<[Yoni] > Hi all I need hep I can't logon to my ubuntu via the gui, only via ssh
<christopher_> thekurst, i installed that in my Syn.Pack.Man. and its not displayed in my menu...
<[Yoni] > I'm getting an error msg about that I don't have enough space \ or that my home directory profile not avalible for write priv.
<AntMaz> is there anyway to login as the root user
<Drac[Server] > jodanlime, ##gnome won't tell me, and I'm afraid I have to go. I'm sorry I can't help you further. I'm glad I've helped this much, though.
<[Yoni] > how can i check the size of my HD? + directory in my box?
<j2daosh> zebraFusion, seriously... just use freenx... it is alot more secure then just the password authenication that it uses... it doesn't encrypt its transmitted data
<christopher_> is samba somethign that has an icon to in the menus when installed or is it all terminal?
<christopher_> AntMaz, yes but i dont know the exact code to change the root pw
<phiber_optic> does anybody know when I ssh to a unix machine, how do i stay with my keyboard configuartions? Sicne when I ssh, some program on the remote host I am not able to press enter, backspace arrows
<jodanlime> Drac[Server] , thanks alot, maybe later you can help
<j2daosh> using vnc is like using telnet... obsolete and very insecure
<christopher_> you change it to your own pw and then login in as root with the new pw
<Drac[Server] > jodanlime: /usr/share/xsession
<jodanlime> Drac[Server] , awesome
<thekurst> christopher_ ubuntu 5.10 has a litttle front end built into it but its most powerful using cli
<AntMaz> i know the password i was just an 455hole and decided to diasble my admin funtcions
<AntMaz> cause im a n00b
<[Yoni] > Does ubuntu have anything like recycle bin of windows?
<AntMaz> yes yoni
<AndyFitz> yoni,  yep but you have to turn it on if you want it on the desktop
<christopher_> VNC Very NseCure
<AndyFitz> its currently in the panel
<evan_> ahh.. nothing better than eating nutter butters while spending countless hours trying to get Ubuntu to work on a laptop
<[Yoni] > How can I empty it from ssh via root?
<[Yoni] > *as root
<AntMaz> sounds like fun evan
<Prophet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8718 <--- when it hit's 99% it stays there
<[Yoni] > I think i have there 8 GB of my H.D, I have a drive of 9 GB @ all rofl :)
<christopher_> cause im trying to set up a server too so i can share my files with my brothers
<rewt_> So I have gDesklets. I put them in my startup in sessions, and I even leave them on when I'm shutting down, and I leave the Save session marked. Though when I restart my computer, they do not start on start up....What do I do?
<AntMaz> ROFLCOPTER
<rewt_> o.O
<j2daosh> rewt... put them in initab
<j2daosh> inittab
<thekurst> christopher_ what os's are they running?
<rewt_> where is initab?
<[Yoni] > [01:01]  <AntMaz> yes yoni
<[Yoni] > [01:01]  <AndyFitz> yoni,  yep but you have to turn it on if you want it on the desktop
<ploom>    - damn - it works inside terminal window, but not inside xchat one :-(
<[Yoni] > How can i empty it from the console?:\
<AntMaz> hey has anyone ever come in here and ask how to install aol on linux
<rewt_> I've never seen it AntMaz
<AntMaz> oh god
<midwinter> rewt_ /etc/inittab ?
<j2daosh> lol
<christopher_> WinXP
<j2daosh> chris... use samba and share whatever folder you want
<AntMaz> whistler
<thekurst> christopher_ samba's the way to go
<j2daosh> rewt_, .... man inittab
<AntMaz> remember when it was a beta crashing system
<Prophet> So anyhelp for me, whenever I update it gets to 99% of finding the files than freezes
<AndyFitz> never tried to empty trash from console
<j2daosh> inittab is like cronttab acccept it starts up when the comp does
<rewt_> i know....
<eternaljoy> hi
<AndyFitz> go to  .trash
<evan_> its funny.. AOL blocked www.google.com/aol for Teen level accounts but they didnt block www.google.com
<AndyFitz> in your user directory
<AntMaz> id rather use windows 3.1 on a 486 with 16 megs of ram then xp
<eternaljoy> i never get any more messages about new upgrades
<rewt_> where in initab does it go?
<christopher_> thekurst, i dont know how to access it though
<AntMaz> thats funny
<phiber_optic> does anybody know when I ssh to a unix machine, how do i stay with my keyboard configuartions? Sicne when I ssh, some program on the remote host I am not able to press enter, backspace arrows
<j2daosh> eternal... thats a good thing....
<eternaljoy> how come i never get any more messages about new upgrades?  yet I know there is a kernel upgrade etc, How can I upograde my system to latest ?
#ubuntu 2006-02-21
<j2daosh> christopher_, sudo apt-get install samba (if it isn't installed already
<j2daosh> )
<christopher_> j2daosh, its installed already
<AntMaz> simba's a lion
<christopher_> just dont know how to access it
<bjornkri> I'm following some instructions from ubuntuguide.org, and it's asking me to run sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame ... only that gives me a 'Couldn't find package' message
<spuds> why cannot I run tethereal from a cronjob ?
<bjornkri> How screwed am I?
<j2daosh> then go into your gdm... go to the folder you want to share... right click and hit the share... it will ask what type of share you want to make it... choose smb (windows) and thats it
<j2daosh> the xp comp maps to the folder and you are all good
<AntMaz> bj i think you have set the repositories
<rewt_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8720  <---copy of my initab....where would i put it?
<j2daosh> bjornkri, pretty screwed
<thekurst> j2daosh i didn't even know you could do that i did everything cli editing my config file manually
<bjornkri> I've done that, I think. Both gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg work fine
<j2daosh> lol thekurst u serious?!
<j2daosh> thats that hard way
<j2daosh> im lazy
<JockeTF> me too
<thekurst> j2daosh i'm so serious man
<evan_> hey, im just curious.. who has opinions on Gentoo linux? (That's what Distro I am switching from)
<AntMaz> your lazy what you doing with linux then
<thekurst> @ AntMaz LOL
<JockeTF> synaptic is for the lazy AntMaz!!
<enyc> evan_: I deal with both
<christopher_> j2daosh,  im using flux
<j2daosh> lol because i can be more effiencently lazy
<rewt_> evan...takes too long to instal :-P
<thekurst> we know evan_ isn't lazy
<rewt_> *install
<AntMaz> true dat
<enyc> evan_: both have advantages for sowe sconarois....
<thekurst> i did a gentoo install once: two days
<AntMaz> dat file
<evan_> hehe yeah. its not too bad if you follow their manual.
<christopher_> j2daosh,  so i dont have a gdm i dont think
<aio> Hey, very good night. A surprise for me, WINE!!
<j2daosh> can u see folders? well icons of them?
<evan_> 2 days? wow i did mine in like.. 4 hours and it was my first time using linux
<j2daosh> do you have a desktop?
<xtao> where am I now?
<rewt_> AntMaz......How would I put it in initab? I've opened it up, but I don't see any options like "bootup" or "startup" Nor do I see any other apps placed in this file.
<christopher_> ummm
<xtao> quit
<christopher_> i dont know im new to FLUX haha
<j2daosh> lol
<christopher_> this is my second day really using it
<thekurst> naw man i was using an old dell inspiron 500Mhz 128mb
<rewt_> I love flux.
<LinuxJones> Where can I set file associations again anybody ?
<j2daosh> christopher_, ok... can you see a desktop...
<j2daosh> like in windows
<thekurst> compile the kernel took about a day
<AntMaz> this is my 5th day using linux dont ask me
<j2daosh> u can put folders on it and files and everything
<j2daosh> ?
<christopher_> j2daosh,  lets just say.. it tooks me and others in here hours to get a wallpaper up on my background
<rewt_> midwinter....do you know?
<thekurst> compile x took another 6houts
<j2daosh> christopher... if you have wallpaper in the background you have a gdm
<AntMaz> hey anyne else you jedit
<aio> I use gThumb for viewing graphic data but i could not copy and paste in Kolourpaint to work. Now I installed WINE and well, well, well, I made a shortcut in Ubuntu tool bar and it works as in Windows. I copy and paste onto Kolourpaint. Incredible!! Now I try to open winword but an error ocurrs.
<AntMaz> use'
<christopher_> all i see is my background and a little bar on the bottom.. no task bars like in ubuntu's gnome default desktop
<j2daosh> and for future reference chris... bring up a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install gnome-art"
<bjornkri> grrreat. Couldn't find package w32codecs either
<j2daosh> it is the easiest way to get the gdm customized
<AntMaz> bj you have to download those
<MisterN> n8
<j2daosh> so you dont have anything about applications....system.... nothing?
<aio> I am working with ACDSee inlinux!!
<christopher_> j2daosh, what does that exactly do? one wallpaper or more than one?
<bjornkri> Yeah, just following the ubuntuguide.org instructions. Seems so easy there
<AntMaz> nice that my old looking at porn pictures program
<nailbiter> bjornkri: That package is in the Marillat archive. http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s
<christopher_> j2daosh,  yeah when i right click....
* evan_ is re-installing ubuntu for the 8th time in 13 hours
<j2daosh> christopher... it is a program for viewing a bunch of different wallpapers/themes/icons... picking what you want and then installing it easily
<aio> I open mspaint from the instalation in Windows 98 I have but not in the XP one. Why?
<bjornkri> thanks nailbiter
<bjornkri> I'll check it out
<aio> Does wine has no support for XP?
<christopher_> oh i will get that now then so i dont have to edit my flux startup file next time
<AntMaz> aio forget about xp
<j2daosh> yes it does... u have to type in a terminal... winecfg
<j2daosh> then change it there aio
<AntMaz> it sucks and its the worst os ive ever used
<aio> I am forgetting Xp.
<aio> :)
<teoti> I need to know how to change my initab >.< or how to put a startup program in it
<AntMaz> there is a paint program on african word for humans
<SirKillalot> how can I lock up my PC immediately using xscreensaver?
<nailbiter> aio: If you ran winesetup to configure wine, you would have been asked for the path to your Windows folder; just run winesetup again to pick your Windows XP installation instead
<aio> but I discovered I could not copy and paste with gthumb to kolourpaint. Just said Copy... So i do it now with ACDSee and ThumbPlus
<aio> Is there a possibility to copy and paste from gthumb?
<nailbiter> SirKillalot: GNOME and KDE have a global keyboard shortcut for locking the screen
<AntMaz> thats how i code with php copy and paste
<j2daosh> aio... u change wine to xp and install paintshoppro 9
<SirKillalot> nailbiter, yeah, whats it?
<teoti> AntMaz......How would I put it in initab? I've opened it up, but I don't see any options like "bootup" or "startup" Nor do I see any other apps placed in this file.
<aio> i dont know how to do it, The gimp is good to me
<AntMaz> this is my 5th day using linux dont ask me
<teoti> Why suggest it if you dont know? Do you even know if this will work?
<aio> from console i write winesetup and nothing happens
<lothwen> what are the latest mesa package in dapper ?
<nailbiter> SirKillalot: Check System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts; I can't remember it off the top of my head
<lothwen> xlibmesa or libgl1-mesa ?
<AntMaz> aio get apt wine
<nailbiter> SirKillalot: 'xscreensaver-command -lock' also works
<AntMaz> i think thats the one
<lothwen> whay are their diferences ?
<SirKillalot> thanks!
<Drac[Server] > Where is the image seen when Ubuntu is loading up located?
<nailbiter> aio: 'Nothing happens?' You mean there's no such program installed on your system?
<christopher_> hey who used FLUX in here?
<aio> get apt wine = command not found
<christopher_> whats the root pw to set up the GDM?
<AntMaz> drac you gonna edit it like in 98 when you could edit the boot screen
<teoti> Drac...to customize that image easily, I suggest you get gTweakUI
* evan_ stares at laptop that is stalled at "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<aio> I click in a shortcut of ACDSee on Ubuntu desktop and it runs like in win
<thekurst> can anyone in here  help me with this? : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126908
<nailbiter> christopher_: On Ubuntu, the root account is locked by default. So when prompted for a password, use your regular user password
<bjornkri> ok, I've been wondering why the image files on my shared windows drive haven't been opening...
<AntMaz> aio wget apt wine
<nailbiter> evan_: That usually means it's stuck loading a device driver
<christopher_> nailbiter, im using FLUX
<Hysty> evan_: that hotplug system is causing lots of issues for people
<teoti> Its what I used. You store an image where you want then open gTweakUI and locate the image. Bam you're done.
<christopher_> nailbiter, i tried my regular pw and it didnt work
<aio> wget apt wine = error no service
<bjornkri> It's been trying to open /home/ubuntu/smb://192.168.0.3/......
<evan_> yeah, google and the forums told me that.. but it didn't give me much of a solution
<AntMaz> hmm
<Hysty> aio: what are you trying to achieve?
<bjornkri> Guess I have to mount first or what?
<teoti> Evan...what's the problem?
<j2daosh> aio
<aio> ?
<j2daosh> sudo apt-get install wine
<JockeTF> aio: sudo apt-get install wine
<AntMaz> ?
<JockeTF> j2daosh: :)
<AntMaz> yea thats the one
<evan_> teoti: i have a fresh ubuntu install and when booting it stalls at "Starting hotplug subsystem..."
<bjornkri> Maybe that's why Totem's been unable to play a single file yet, too
<aio> ok ok wine is installed
<nailbiter> christopher_: Yes, but gdm starts _before_ your desktop environment does. So it doesn't matter what DE you're using--just run 'gksudo gdmsetup' from the command line or choose System -> Administration -> Login
<nailbiter> bjornkri: Totem requires w32codecs installed before it can play RealMedia, (most) QuickTime and WMV video
<aio> but it only works with acdsee, thumbplus and all the applications from win i am trying, but no with mspaintXP nor officeXp nor office98. It does not matter cause i am working now with openoffice and goes fine
<bjornkri> yeah, but I've been trying .mpgs as well
<AntMaz> so im gonna try this once more . anyone got an idea on how i can add my name to admin
<bjornkri> and .avis
<nailbiter> aio: winesetup is packaged separately in the 'winesetup' package, incidentally
<JockeTF> bjornkri: i recomend xine :)
<AntMaz> or make another name from shell
<evan_> :-( i dont wanna have to go with Mandrivia or something
<teoti> Evan
<evan_> teoti
<nailbiter> aio: Copy-and-paste between KDE and GNOME applications is really flaky; between Windows and X11 apps, it's even worse
<teoti> Look around /boot/grub
<teoti> :)
<bjornkri> What would be the best way to access network files from a windows computer? I've been able to browse there by doing File / Connect to server...
<evan_> how can i do that if i cant get to a shell?
<bjornkri> but double-clicking on anything seems to fail
<AntMaz> aio if you use goldwave it doesnt run that great
<bjornkri> So I thought I might have to mount?
<teoti> evan
<evan_> teoti
<aio> nailbiter, i copy and paste from acdsee and kolourpaint and it went ok ok ok I think i wont see WinXP for a long time :)
<Hysty> bjornkri: use winSCP
<bjornkri> but I'm not entirely sure how that's done :P
<aio> goldwave?
<bjornkri> Ahhahh...
<bjornkri> I mean the network files are on a windows computer
<bjornkri> I'm on Ubuntu ;)
<nailbiter> bjornkri: You need to install Samba on the Linux host to be able to share files natively with Windows systems
<piotr_> no to jestem :-)
<Hysty> ah rightio
<bjornkri> sudo apt-wossname samba, right?
<piotr_> that is my first time hehe
<nailbiter> evan_: As a last resort, you can use 'init=/bin/bash' to get a shell just after the kernel finishes booting
<aio> winesetuptk? is taht in synaptic?
<bjornkri> I'm getting the hang of this... I hope
<j2daosh> yes
<tombs> hi all
<j2daosh> but you dont want it
<AntMaz> gota go move shit yay
<aio> Il tel how i did it to run acdsee with wine
<nailbiter> evan_: I believe there's a way to get hotplug to print debugging output (like what driver it's currently loading); I'm not sure how to do it, thoughs
<piotr_> czesc
<nailbiter> bjornkri: That's correct
<bjornkri> Thanks :)
<teoti> Evan still with me?
<thekurst> no one?
<evan_> teoti: yeah im here.
<teoti> type  cd /boot
<IdleOne> !ppc
<ubotu> I guess ppc is PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer than Intel.
<IdleOne> !ubuntuppc
<ubotu> IdleOne: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<teoti> then cd grub
<teoti> no / before grub
<aio> i went to where acdsee is in win dir and right click on it, then open with another application, down in that window i wrote the command wine, and it opened. Then i drag and drop th eexe to the desktop, i click with left botton of the mouse and opens like in win :)
<b1ind> Anyone had any success w/ gaim 2.0b2 in dapper?
<teoti> then type ls
<evan_> teoti: i dont have a shell yet
<teoti> that will list all the files in that folder
<aio> mspaint 98 runs too
<nailbiter> evan_: Pass 'init=/bin/bash' as a boot option to the kernel to get a shell immediately after the kernel starts
<christopher_> j2daosh,  so how do i get access to Samba if i installed it
<aio> it is incredible
<nailbiter> christopher_: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<christopher_> also i did this for the gnome art stuff sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<christopher_>  but how do i acces that
<teoti> so what do u have?
<teoti> a consule?
<j2daosh> he has flux... not the norm gdm
<nailbiter> christopher_: It's in your GNOME menu (if you're using GNOME)
<XentoniX> does any one know how to add option "hide version" in server tree in xchat 2.6?
<evan_> nailbiter: ok. im going that. also I am 90% sure it is the audi drivers failing. the speakers click right before it stalls
<evan_> teoti: hold on, let me get to a shell
<teoti> ok
<nailbiter> christopher_: If you're _not_ using, GNOME, you can still invoke it from the command line with 'gksudo shares-admin'
<christopher_> in my Sytem-> Admin -> alsaconf and pppconfig
<aio> oooohhh, now i just click on any exe and it runs!!! :)
<nailbiter> christopher_: Oh hang on--you're using Fluxbox?
<christopher_> nailbiter, yeah
<christopher_> btw is fluxbox worth usingm?
<nailbiter> christopher_: Meeh. Run 'gksudo shares-admin' from a terminal then
<teoti> christopher_, yes
<aio> winxp bye bye bye :)
<amphi> christopher_: openbox is more stable IME
<teoti> aio, good :)
<nailbiter> christopher_: Depends on your GUI philosophy, really.  ;-)  If you're a bells-and-whistles kind of guy, you're better off with KDE.  If you just want to get common and simple stuff done, GNOME
<aio> it is the best thing i have never seen :) Ubuntu was great, but now it is a miracle
<teoti> i till cant figure out this start up issue
<nailbiter> aio: There's a drawback to that--it means you can get infected by virii, too
<teoti> someone want to give it a go?
<aio> ???? vir??
<teoti> hey im trying to connect a server on amule but it keeps saying  i have a low-id which says im probably behind a firewall or router , im behind a router, im wondering if theres a way around this
<aio> Ubuntu will be infected or just the exe in win?
<nailbiter> aio: No, it'll just stuff up your WINE installation at worst.  But it's still annoying
<christopher_> ok it opened up a share folders setting window
<teoti> anyone know?
<christopher_> amphi, openbox is more stable than flux?
<aio> ok, then i tell you i wont see WinXp anymore sure :) Ubuntu runs great, it is wow, more quick, more all :) :)
<Chousuke> aio: viruses aren't that much a problem with wine
<aio> let try just one thing more...
<christopher_> nailbiter, im a newbie but my goal is to do everything i did in windows with more stability and to learn
<evan_> ok people -- I have a Shell up now thanks to nailbiter!.. anyone have advice now?
<tatters_> anyone use xammp now any similer package to phpgroupware that gunna work with it?
<XentoniX> this is inposible
<XentoniX> (Possible litmus trojan))
<XentoniX> wtf is this?
<nailbiter> evan_: If you know the name of the kernel modules you suspect are hanging your system, try loading them one by one
<beruic> Where do I get the original breezy splash screen?
<evan_> nailbiter: i don't know specifically.. i just think it might be something to do with the sound
<amphi> christopher_: that's my experience, but fluxbox may have improved
<XentoniX> any one ? can you help me? i have virus on ubuntu
<nailbiter> evan_: Use 'pcimodules' to list the modules which match your hardware
<XentoniX> imposible
<aio> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nailbiter> evan_: You can load those by hand on by one with 'modprobe'
<mzelem> anyone have any idea why kdm would restart everytime you try to log in?
<aio> oh, sorry, it wokssss!
<KoruptidPryde> why the heck does the atheros driver create two interfaces??
<Witigonen> Hey all.  I'm trying to downgrade from Dapper to Breezy.  I've pinned all the packages to the Breezy build, but I'm getting an error that libc is trying to overwrite something that is also in the locales packages.  Can anyone help?
<aio> serial key works register full ))))
<amphi> XentoniX: what do you mean 'virus'? elf infector?
<evan_> nailbiter: i think it might be hw_random... how would i blacklist it?
<nailbiter> evan_: Edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<amphi> Witigonen: you can use dpkg-divert to resolve that I believe
<XentoniX> amphi i dont know .. i try to connect to some irc servers and i get mesage (Possible litmus trojan))
<evan_> nailbiter: with.. nano?
<christopher_> nailbiter, what about flux comparing to GNOME? which one is more for newbies and which one more for ppl wanting to learn to do more?
<amphi> XentoniX: what is 'litmus trojan' ?
<nailbiter> Witigonen: You can use '--force-overwrite' (and '--force-depends' perhaps) to work around that. But be careful ...
<aio> well well well, it accepts registration :) all ok, the programs run like in win but in a better SO :) I love it all !! ;) and no need for antivirus to hang my pc down :)
<beruic>  Where do I find the original breezy splash screen?
<manty> noob question: How do I set e.g. firestarter to start on boot?
<XentoniX> i think some virus :)
<b1ind> are there any alternative servers to the ones from sources.list?
<XentoniX> it is trojan .. ? :)
<b1ind> I get <10kb/s :(
<nailbiter> christopher_: GNOME is definitely oriented towards novices and newbies who just want to get stuff done. I'd say environments like Fluxbox and Openbox are for more advanced users who want the GUI to stay out of the way
<IdleOne> XentoniX:  its not a virus it's a trojan
<Witigonen> amphi, can you please elaborate?
<amphi> XentoniX: never 'eard of it - ask google
<nailbiter> evan_: Yes, you can use 'nano'
<IdleOne> not sure what trojan though I never heard of it
<tonyyarusso> After the release of Dapper, I'm thinking about becoming a stable one most of the disk, but a partition just for a development release installation person.  How large of a partition would I need for that?
<evan_> nailbiter: blacklist doesn't exists.. make it?
<Witigonen> nailbiter, in apt-get, or would this be a reconfiger sort of thing? (--force-overwrite isn't understood by apt-get)
<beruic>  Where do I find the original breezy splash screen?
<evan_> er.. nano doesnt exist
<nailbiter> evan_: Yes. Add a line like 'blacklist hw_random'.
<amphi> Witigonen: see man dpkg-divert - I've never had to use it, so I have nothing to add to the manpage
<nailbiter> evan_: Basically, modprobe will slurp in all files in /etc/modprobe.d--so you can name it whatever you want
<evan_> what editor is on ubuntu by default
<nailbiter> evan_: 'vim' is in the standard Ubuntu installation
<evan_> nailbiter: thanks
<nailbiter> beruic: Which splash screen?  The GNOME splash you see when logging in?  That might be in 'ubuntu-artwork'
<christopher_> nailbiter, my intentions is to be able to not need a GUI and to use the best, quickest, most stable way of using a computer system
<beruic> nailbiter: I mean the original, default one...
<amphi> christopher_: fluxbos is very light - if you don't want gui, alt-ctrl-f1 to switch to a VT ;)
<aio> then, it works ok, the applications for win run in ubuntu. And they maintain their copy and paste capabilities. It is great. Do it, cause it works fine, fine, fine :)
<b1ind> my ALT-CTL-F1 doesn't switch me to a vt.. any ideas?
<christopher_> amphi, what does IME mean when you use it to refer to openbox?
<nailbiter> beruic: There are several splashes--the boot splash, the GNOME splash and some other wallpaper bits
<amphi> christopher_: 'in my experience'
<eternaljoy> how come i never get any more messages about new upgrades?  yet I know there is a kernel upgrade etc, How can I upograde my system to latest ?
<christopher_> amphi, VT?
<christopher_> terminal?
<eternaljoy> anyone know please?
<amphi> christopher_: virtual terminal, text console
<beruic> nailbiter: the Gnome-one is in my expierience the only one which is changeable...
<christopher_> hehe dont want to do that
<aio> system-administrator.upgrade?
<christopher_> i wouldnt know hwo to get back to this 'light GUI'
<IdleOne> eternaljoy:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<nailbiter> eternaljoy: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<IdleOne> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amphi> christopher_: alt-f7 unless you've messed with /etc/inittab
<christopher_> i can do that right now?
<nailbiter> eternaljoy: You may have turned off the weekly/nightly update fetches
<amphi> christopher_: X runs on the first unallocated VT
<eternaljoy> yes but it says 0 upgrades  needed
<christopher_> so control alt f1 for VT and then alt f7 to get back to here
<eternaljoy> but it says 0 upgrades  needed!  Yet I know theres a new kenrel update
<IdleOne> eternaljoy:  then o upgrades are needed :)
<amphi> christopher_: yup
<b1ind> amphi, I can't use my CTL-ALT-F1 to switch between vt's for some reason, any idea why not?
<evan_> nailbiter: sorry.. how do you save a file with vim?
<christopher_> ok lets see what its like
<eternaljoy> IdleOne:  Yet I know theres a new kenrel update
<IdleOne> eternaljoy:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nailbiter> beruic: I'm still not sure which splash you want to change. Did you mean the GDM theme instead?  The one which appears with the login/password field?
<eternaljoy> IdleOne:  I am on the ubuntu email list and today it said new kernel upgrade needed
<tonyyarusso> eternaljoy: As in an upgrade for your current kernel version or a newer kernel?
<nailbiter> evan_: :wq
<bimberi> eternaljoy: do you have the breezy-security repositories enabled?  They're the main source of updates
<amphi> b1ind: that switches to VT1 - alt-ctrl-f2 for VT2, and so on - alt-ctrl-f7 will switch to VT7, where X is most likely lurking
<eternaljoy> IdleOne: it says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<christopher_> it brought me to the ubuntu prompt line to login?
<beruic> nailbiter: No, not the GDM. The splash which comes after you login...
<eternaljoy> bimberi: yes
<amphi> christopher_: yeah, that's it
<IdleOne> eternaljoy:  did you enable universe multiverse?
<evan_> nailbiter: yeah but how do i get back to the little : prompt that use to be there?
<b1ind> amphi, yeah i know.. but for a bit now, those kb combos do nothing
<christopher_> do i log in?
<nailbiter> beruic: Ah. That's /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-smooth.png
<christopher_> or just type commands from there?
<bimberi> eternaljoy: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<nailbiter> evan_: Hit ESC to go back to command mode. Then you can use those ':' commands
<b1ind> if i'm in a vt, it works fine, but from x, I cannot get back to the console short of killing x
<b1ind> ...or stopping gdm
<amphi> b1ind: how strange - your xorg.conf doesn't have the DontSwitchVT option on?
<christopher_> amphi, also do i have to type  'gksudo shares-admin' everytime i want to share a folder/file?
<b1ind> amphi, will check
<amphi> christopher_: I have no idea
<miles> Is there a quick way to fix sound problems in ubuntu?  I'm having problems on my IBM ThinkCentre
<eyedol59> hello to everyone!
<tonyyarusso> b1ind: I've had issues with that because of video drivers.  You got fglrx?
<nailbiter> christopher_: If you're running GNOME, you'd go to System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<christopher_> nailbiter, FLUX user here
<b1ind> tonyyarusso, I wish, can't get em to work
<nailbiter> christopher_: But since you're the enterprising Fluxbox user, we assume you want to do things the expert way
<bimberi> ubotu tell miles about sound
<beruic> nailbiter: In my language: RIGTIGT MANGE TAK. I can't find any good ones anywhere...
<tonyyarusso> b1ind: Heh, right.
<christopher_> nailbiter, yes sir want to learn the whole programming world
<aio> what does "IOPL not enabled" when trying to run excel from wine?
<christopher_> learn how to build... which i dont totally understand the term yet.. learn to compile and maybe someday hopefully be able to contribute to the linux OS
<nailbiter> christopher_: Then drop into #fluxbox. ;-)
<christopher_> didnt know about that
<eyedol59> i get an error message when i try to open the cfdisk, it says: "Bad logical partition 5: PArtition ends after end-of-disk"
<tonyyarusso> aio: I don't know, but I am curious, why are you trying to run Excel?
<b1ind> amphi, i do not have that line :(
<eyedol59> how can i correct this?
<b1ind> could very well be an issue w/ my video drivers
<b1ind> they are an issue all unto themselves
<amphi> b1ind: maybe
<amphi> b1ind: ati?
<aio> cause i have an mda archive and want to run it from ubuntu rather than to go to win to open it :)
<b1ind> yes
<JockeTF> aio: try openoffice.org2 calc ? :)
<aio> mdb archive, i mean
* amphi blesses his trailing edge radeon
<nailbiter> aio: It means Wine is not allowing Excel to look directly at your hardware (it actually picks up the MAC address from your Ethernet card and embeds it in worksheets you create)
<b1ind> worked fine in xorg 6.8 but now 7.0 gives me no love
<b1ind> yeah i have an old one too! 9200
<amphi> nailbiter: excel embeds your mac addr in spreadsheets? wtf?
<b1ind> i havn't gotten around to trying the newest ati drivers though
<christopher_> nailbiter, how do i connect to that?
* tonyyarusso is dealing with last summer's ATI...
<nailbiter> amphi: Yup, it does
<teoti> none of my programs under preferences>sessions>startup are starting on boot up
<nailbiter> christopher_: Type '/j #fluxbox' into your IRC client
<teoti> why not?
<amphi> nailbiter: goddam, whoda thunk it? wtf for?
<tonyyarusso> teoti: What sort of programs?
<tonyyarusso> teoti: You can also try having them running, log out, and specify to save the session, and then log in again using the last session option.
<aio> oppenofice calc cant open it (mdb archive)
<nailbiter> amphi: Given that most office computers have just one or two regular users, it's a pretty effective and cheap way of watermarking documents
<b1ind> i can't even get to the ATI driver page :p
<teoti> tonyyarusso, gmail notify and gDesklets and I leave them on and restart and hit save session they still dont boot up
<tonyyarusso> aio: Maybe OOBase?  Don't know what mdb is.
<rage__> Hey guys :)
<IdleOne> hey rage__
<manty> noob question: How do I set e.g. firestarter to start on boot?
<tonyyarusso> teoti: gDesklets take a while to start for me, but they do.  I'll look around and see if I changed anything for that...
<christopher_> where do you type that at?
<rage__> Has anyone had a problem with pour performance using madwifi (pcmcia)
<christopher_> into the text box for chatting?
<aio> don know. they told it was an acces archive
<IdleOne> christopher_:  yes
<tonyyarusso> teoti: What's the line you have in there to start them?
<aio> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. virtualdub runs :)))
<jvai> hey every1, does hoary comes w/ disk imaging sw?, if i wanted to move this install to anothr hd, when i upgrade my box, instead of redoing everything over
<christopher_> doesnt work
<rage__> jvai, man dd
<christopher_> but i think i need to know the server?
<aio> ohhh, but no video compressors :(
<tonyyarusso> aio: Isn't Access the database program, so you should be trying with Base rather than Calc?
<aio> let see
<jvai> man dd.. in the terminal?
<IdleOne> wow ooo2 calc is Excel!
<rage__> jvai, yup.
<jvai> ty rage.. then i can burn that to cd/dvd
<tonyyarusso> teoti: I used /usr/bin/gdesklets start , yours similar?
<beerockxs> except for some features.
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Well, minus being from Microsoft.  Same purpose.
<amphi> and except for macro viruses (so far)
<christopher_> nmd im there now
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso:  minus it being from microsoft makes it even better :)
<aio> in Base says... ASCII filter option... before opening
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: As usual.
<IdleOne> hehe
<christopher_> how do you add it to your server list?
<christopher_> i need to know a server name...
<IdleOne> christopher_:  server name for what?
<rage__> christopher_, what are you trying to do?
<aio> it looks quite impossible in base the mdb
<tonyyarusso> I think he might be trying to join #fluxbox, but I'm not sure...
<VR_> how do i take a screenshot of only the active window?
<tonyyarusso> VR_: Alt-PrntScrn does it for me.
<VR_> tonyyarusso: thanks much
<IdleOne> christopher_:  go to Xchat > Server List   Ubuntu Servers should be highlighted the click edit and add the #fluxbox to channels to join i.e. #ubuntu,#fluxbox
<b1ind> anyone know why I wouldn't be getting direct rendering with the radeon driver and an ati 9200
<b1ind> xorg's log says its getting enabled but glxinfo disagrees
<rage__> sheesh, 15mb of compressed sources for xmame :o
<christopher_> IdleOne, thanks
<Witigonen> I'm getting this error when trying to downgrade: http://pastebin.com/556867   Can comebody please help me out?
<bjornkri> re
<peter__> where in ubuntu do i type commands?
<rage__> peter__, the terminal
<bjornkri> ok, before this happens again.. :P Is there a sort of task manager I can bring up if the computer seems to be hanging?
<peter__> and where is that?
<rage__> applications/accessories
<tonyyarusso> After the release of Dapper, I'm thinking about becoming a stable on most of the disk, but a partition just for a development release installation person.  How large of a partition would I need for that?
<mzuverink> i did a server install due to a problem with a video card, now i need to install x.org, what is the command to do so?
<peter__> cant find it :-( im such a noob!
<rage__> mzuverink, sudo apt-get install gnome
<Eleaf> yay
<Eleaf> lol
<MacModder> anyone know how to boot ubuntu of the pcc iMac with isight???????
<evan_> does ubuntu have any other CLI editor than vim as a default install?
<mzuverink> rage__and what is the command to reconfigure the vdeo card?
<rage__> peter__,
<anna__> is there some trick to get printing to actually use just the black ink cartridge?
<b1ind> evan_, nano i think comes default
<rage__> type this in xchat /exec terminal
<teoti> tonyyarusso, what do you mean? i went to /bin/gdesklets
<rage__> err
<rage__> type this in xchat /exec xterm
<evan_> b1ind: i dont think it does.. command not found
<rage__> sorry
<anna__> everything I try to print is also trying to use my colour which is just about done and everything printed looks horrible
<b1ind> evan_, :o
<aio> and winzip32 runs too, just the exe and drag and drop archives into its window :)
<anna__> i've selected b & w in the printer admin options
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i have a question, i can't seem to get on-line with a router and ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Uh, what do you mean "went to"?  And I think it's in /usr/bin, isn't it?
<b1ind> evan_, what is wrong w/ vi?
<teoti> tonyyarusso, yes its in usr/bin, so i used nautilus andfound the file?
<mzuverink> rage__:what is the command to reconfigue x, i know its dpgk-reconfigure... do you know the rest?
<rage__> mzuverink, read the xord docs
<tonyyarusso> teoti: For...?
<rage__> xorg
<evan_> b1ind: i cant get it to save a file or exit at all
<rage__> X -Configure
<bjornkri> how do I mount a network drive?
<b1ind> press ESC, then :wq
<evan_> b1ind: hitting esc isnt bringing up the : prompot
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i have a question, i can't seem to get on-line with a router and ubuntu
<teoti> tonyyarusso, idunno i thought thats what u were telling me i had to do
<bimberi> ubotu tell mzuverink about xorg
<tonyyarusso> teoti: I mean in the Preferences > Sessions dialogue.
<b1ind> evan_,  oh, then i'm outta my league :p
<bjornkri> evan: you have to type : (I hope I'm not being obvious here)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !router
<ubotu> router is probably a device used to connect multiple computers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i have a question, i can't seem to get on-line with a router and ubuntu
<evan_> bjornkri: haha really? :-) nice thanks
<rage__> evan_, is this with nano?
<evan_> bjornkri answered my stupid question, lol
<peter__> how do i install applications..like VLC?
<b1ind> ahh, guess i didn't explain properly ;)
<evan_> i wasnt typing :
<teoti> tonyyarusso, my command that is under sessions is /usr/share/applications/gdesklets.desktop
<rage__> lol
<bjornkri> ;)
<Hysty> CanYouHelpMePlz: can you ping your router?
<rage__> peter__, check to see if there is a package for it is the first step
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Hysty: im back on the switch now but 192.168.1.1 doesn't work
<bjornkri> CanYouHelpMePlz, did you try going through System / Administration / Network?
<scam> has anyone got counter strike source to work with 64 bit ubuntu
<aio> and winamp runs too in wine, ok ok ok
<CanYouHelpMePlz> bjornkri: yea
<rage__> sudo apt-cache search VLC
<rage__> sudo apt-cache search vlc
<bjornkri> And enabled the adapter?
<rage__> something like that
<CanYouHelpMePlz> bjornkri: yea
<b1ind> holy cow, the mirrors or whatever are soooo slow for me atm!
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Try changing it to '/usr/bin/gdesklets start'
<Hysty> CanYouHelpMePlz: can you check if your network card is working another way?
<rage__> blind, use a mirror in your country
<aio> and winamp ecqualizer works in ubuntu like in win. it is impoooosible :) but is reeeeal
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Hysty: i'm online now, with my switch instead of the router
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Or just throw start after that.  I don't have the file you said, so I'm not sure.
<anna__> is there any way to force black and white printing with a colour printer?
<teoti> tonyyarusso, so take start after that?
<teoti> tonyyarusso, start off*
<scam> has anyone got counter strike source to work with 64 bit ubuntu
<Hysty> CanYouHelpMePlz: ah rightio
<aio> bye win, byyyyeeeeee :)
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Put the start in.
<rage__> dam, im going backwards. I came in here to get help with something
<b1ind> is there a utility to disable/enable runlevel scripts?
<teoti> tonyyarusso, okay ill be right back
<b1ind> ...in ubuntu
<bjornkri> Ok, I have a windows computer running with all my music and videos and such on it, but I want to be able to play them from Ubuntu (laptop). What should be my first steps? :\
<Hysty> CanYouHelpMePlz: and you are in Ubuntu now?
<evan_> in vim, im trying to do :wq /path/to/new/file
<evan_> but it says it cant open file for writing
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Hysty: yea
<rage__> blind i think its rcconf
<rage__> im new to ubuntu so i may be wrong
<b1ind> evan_, did you run vi through sudo?
<sorush20>  Pbb2
<evan_> oh.. no :-)
<evan_> heh
<b1ind> rage__, me 2, i'll check it out
<bjornkri> sudo vi, the cheap version of sudoku
<bjornkri> *sigh*... that was bad
<bdawg54345> helllo
<bdawg54345> i need help :p
<IdleOne> !help
<bdawg54345> !help
<evan_> sudo wont work... "unable to lookup (none) vias gethostbyname()
<IdleOne> bdawg54345:  ask your question :)
<mzuverink> The server install says the there is no candidate for install of gnome when i sudo apt-get install gnome, am i missing something somewhere, any help would be appreciated
<bdawg54345> i would like to know if it is possible to install ubuntu on my external hd and boot from the external hd but i dont want to lose my stuff on the external hd
<rewt_> tonyyarusso, it worked.
<JockeTF> mzuverink: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hysty> CanYouHelpMePlz: how is your switch connection onto the net?
<tonyyarusso> rewt_: Always good.
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<fangorious> where are there any dapper ISO images?
<Hysty> CanYouHelpMePlz: connected
<ubotu> hmm... dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<rewt_> tonyyarusso, thanks....so how exactly would i do my gmail notify?
<b1ind> bdawg54345, there is a howto on the wiki i think to do that
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Hysty: surboard modem >switch>pc's
<bdawg54345> i dont wanna erase all my shit
<bdawg54345>  beacause the external is fat 32
<rage__> hehe, i managed to get my NintendoDS to access the internet thru linux! :)
<b1ind> bdawg54345, you'll have to resize the partition
<rage__> I can play mario kart now
<tonyyarusso> rewt_: I'm not sure, since I haven't used that.
<rewt_> tonyyarusso, well damn
<pm_> when i run a vpn client in a machine, i can't access the internet from it?
<dockane> bdawg54345, imho thats a bad idea in general, since you always should make backups before messing with hard disks
<aio> sos sos sos, does anybody know how to put a directory in the panel, click on it and not open a new window, but only appearing the archives in it like in win toolbar?
<GnoNayme> what was the other command to use to install opera under ubuntu?>
<IdleOne>  aio  sooner you stop trying to get linux to do things like windows the sooner you will be able to use linux to do what you want :)
<evan_> i am root, and vim still wont write a new file
<nickrud> aio, no, gnome doesn't but kde does (or did)
<bdawg54345> resize it with what
<rage__> evan use nano ;)
<tonyyarusso> How large of a partition would I need to make a second installation to check out development releases?  (Not for general use though.)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> does anyone know why my (wired) router doesn't seem to work with ubuntu?
<aio> may be true idleone :)
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, I use 4gb partitions when I do that
<dockane> has anybody got experience with printing from chm files (compiled html) ?
<rewt_> i <3 techno
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Okay.  I could do it with a bit less though, right?
<rage__> CanYouHelpMePlz, your ethernet interface doesnt have an IP
<manty> GnoNayme: can opera be installed on 64-bit ubuntu?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> rage__: how do i fix that?
<rewt_> some reason it says there are 3 people logged into my computer?
<evan_> rage__: i would but it's not there.. i am in like some bare basic mode because ubuntu wont boot on my laptop so i am trying to blacklist hw_random
<b1ind> CanYouHelpMePlz, do you know if your router is configured for DHCP?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, sure, 2gb should get you an install, I just like some elbow room
<Hysty> tonyyarusso: 2-3Gb would prob be ok
<CanYouHelpMePlz> b1ind: it should be at factory defaults, 192.168.1.1 does nothing
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Okay.
<aio> well, clicking on a win shorcut does not staart the application, just clicking on the exe, but it works fine, fine, fine i Ubuntu
<rewt_> one in terminals  tty2, :0 and pts/0
<rewt_> what's that mean?
<tonyyarusso> Hysty: Thanks.
<dockane> i am looking for  a way to print more than _one_ page ... xhcm always stops after the current page
<b1ind> CanYouHelpMePlz, is it wireless or wired?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> b1ind: wired
<saad3000> hello,is there a new kernel for Ubuntu 5.10?
<newbuntie> rewt: that would be you, me, but who's the third guy???
<newbuntie> rewt: jk
<instabin> how do i get file-roller to open rar files
<rewt_> heh
<b1ind> CanYouHelpMePlz, maybe a dumb question, but have you tried .0.1?
<IdleOne> newbuntie:  lmao
<rewt_> well how do i kill them?
<rewt_> like their connection
<rewt_> not them literally :-P
<CanYouHelpMePlz> b1ind: no i havent, this router is 192.168.1.1
<b1ind> ok, have you tried running dhclient manually?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> no
<rage__> rewt_,  what are you trying to do?
<b1ind> sudo dhclient eth0
<CanYouHelpMePlz> im gonna hook router up again...
<rage__> disconnect thos terminals?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> brb
<GnoNayme> dpkg, find dependencies?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> b1ind: should my network card be enabled or disabled when i do that
<rewt_> rage__, my computer says there are 3 users logged in. one at tty2 one at :0 and another at pts/0. how do i make it just me logged in....
<b1ind> well enabled, i would hope.. im not sure exactly what your problem is
<instabin> anyone help with rar files?
<Hysty> CanYouHelpMePlz: shouldnt really matter
<evan_> hey. can someone help me blacklist hw_random?
<tonyyarusso> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<rage__> tty2 will be alt-ctrl-f2
<saad3000> hello,is there a new kernel for Ubuntu 5.10?
<instabin> I tryed that it didnt work
<Engla> rewt_: the "who" command should give you a list. Make sure it's only your username in that list
<rage__> :0 will be X
<rage__> pts/0 will be xterm
<Hysty> saad3000: what kernel are you using now?
<IdleOne> saad3000:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is there is one it will install
<TomaszD> what is the difference between ubuntu cd and ubuntu dvd?
<tonyyarusso> saad3000: 2.6.12-10, newer than -9 from the install.
<TomaszD> what is on ubuntu dvd?
<myk> hi all. i have a stupid HDD question... lets say i put 2 HDDs on 1 cable, and each HDD has a Cable Select jumper, which one is the primary? the one on the end of the cable, or the one in the middle? i ask because i have a slave HD that i'd like to use with ubuntu, and the ubuntu HD is currently at the end of the cable (although i have no jumpers) and im having trouble when booting up with both HDDs right now...
<saad3000> IdleOne, If i could use internet on ubuntu
<rewt_> rage__, what is tty2?
<ccc_> myk: the one at the end is master iirc
<bimberi> rewt_: pts/0 will be an X based terminal session, (see what happens to 'who' if you open more terminals)
<IdleOne> saad3000:  then your primary concern is to get it online
<rewt_> rage__, i ran who and it is my user name in all 3
<saad3000> guys am trying to see if there is upgrade of the kernel that would fix the network problems that didn't allow me to use Internet on ubuntu
<WezlFawlty> myk jumpers supercede cable position also
<rage__> ty2 is a virtual terminal
<rage__> (looks like dos)
<rewt_> rage__,  im not in that though
<rage__> alt-ctrl-f2
<rage__> You must be :P
<myk> meh. well, with no jumpers, i get errors on booting up. brb, gonna try with jumpers
<oklinux> is sis ac 97 sound card compatible with ubuntu ?
<rage__> alt-f7 will get you back to X
<nickrud> instabin, you might want to look at unrar-nonfree in multivers
<rewt_> rage__, i dont see it anywhere
<b1ind> anyone know what that crazy ajax msn/yahoo/aim website is?
<b1ind> nm, found it
<rage__> get its pid and kill it then ;)
<rewt_> blind what is it i need it too
<b1ind> www.meebo.com
<crab> Is it ok to ask for newbie help in this channel?
<IdleOne> crab YES :)
<nickrud> crab, that's why this channel exists
<crab> groovy.  I just installed Ubuntu on a compaq presario 1800T.  It works beautifully, but for one thing: my PS/2 mouse doesn't work, but the touchpad works fine.
<rewt_> crab...no we are 1337 only ;)
<rewt_> crab u install the drivers for it?
<rage__> lol
<nickrud> rewt_, #debian :)
<rewt_> nick lmao
<crab> The mouse was working fine when I had Win2K installed on this machine about four hours ago :)
<IdleOne> !mice
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<crab> it's just a 2 button no-name mouse... it didn't come with drivers
<rage__> crab, You will have to confugre Xorg to work with that mouse.
<rewt_> ah yea
<rage__> configure!
<crab> ok, how do I do that rage?
<n4cht> ok, on a fresh hoary install, how does one enable mp3 handling for rhythmbox?
<rage__> X -Configure may work
<bimberi> ubotu tell n4cht about mp3
<nickrud> n4cht, sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.8-mad
<n4cht> thanks.
<crab> ok, so I click on system... ?
<crab> lol... I've never used Linux before, pardon my ignorance
<rewt_> crab no lol
<rewt_> you must do it in a terminal
<n4cht> E: Couldn't find package libgstreamer0.8-mad
<n4cht> dangit.
<Artan1s> Got a new hard drive and now im re-installing ubuntu... W00t
<crab> ok, I have a terminal open
<b1ind> can anyone recommend a decent download manager (not wget) to replace firefox's?
<rewt_> okay
<rewt_> now
<bimberi> n4cht: you will need to add the universe repository ...
<nickrud> n4cht, you need to go through the page http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it'll walk you through that
<bimberi> ubotu tell n4cht about universe
<Unity> what should i install to be able to run kde? not kubuntu-desktop it brings too much extra crap with it
<dekela> what is the best window manager? xfce, kde or gnome
<rewt_> type in
<rewt_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adub> everytime i plug in my usb flash drive it changes names like hda1 hdb1 hdc1  etc    i want  to have it be hda1 everytime i plug it in and out
<rewt_> leave everything how it is until you get to configre 2 button mouse
<nickrud> Unity, you can get the official kde as distributed by debian with sudo apt-get install kde
<amphi> b1ind: prozilla perhaps?
<anna__> when one modifies a setting in system>admin>printing, where does this actually get stored?
<b1ind> amphi, thanks, i'll check it out
<nickrud> dekela, yes
<anna__> or is there another front end to modify these values?
<SkyLynx> ** is anyone having a problem with the universe repo?
<anna__> for ink type it will not let me select black with my printer
<crab> rage I tried the command "X -Configure" but it says I'm not authorized.  I tried to su root, but I don't have my root password
<bimberi> Unity: 'kdebase' is another possibility
<rewt_> crab
<rewt_> do what i said
<rewt_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amphi> anna__: just go with magenta ;)
<bjornkri> ack, could someone remind me where to find w32codecs?
<IdleOne> crab:  your root password is the password you use
<crab> ok rewt will do
<midwinter> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Xenguy> Hi - have there been any reports of Firefox problems after following the 'FirefoxNewVersion' HOWTO on the Ubu wiki ?
<Unity> nickrud: haha...kde package brings even more crap in
<Artan1s> _jason: hey man
<bjornkri> aah, thanks
<rewt_> in that it will have an option to configure a 2 button mouse
<anna__> amphi, do you know whats proggie kde uses to muck with cups?
<Artan1s> _jason: How are you?
<SkyLynx> ** is anyone having a problem with the universe repo?
<anna__> i want to see if kde offers me the full options
<oklinux>  any one having problem with sis ac97 sound card ?
<nickrud> Unity, well, it's kde. It's a load
<amphi> anna__: no, 'fraid not
<nickrud> Unity, try just installing the applications you want. You can fill in the blanks as you need them
<bimberi> Unity: kdebase does look good - have a look at its description (apt-cache show kdebase)
<amphi> anna__: I thouht you could configure cups via a browser (I've not used it)
<anna__> maybe i shouldn't say cups, i mean gimpprint
<rewt_> crab, find it?
<bimberi> Unity: "the minimal package
<bimberi>  set necessary to run KDE as a desktop environment"
<bimberi> blah that newline
<Artan1s> When I connect my cable internet for the first time, is there any commands I have to type in or should it connect right away if the drivers are there?
<RouterTroubles> hmm, i still can't get my router to work
<nickrud> anna__, kde's print manager is a lot better than gnome's. (disclaimer: I use gnome exclusively)
<RouterTroubles> can having networking equipment close to an subwoofer be a problem?
<b1ind> hello again adub. you said you had an idea for me earlier regarding getting DRI working
<crab> yes rewt, thank you.  I'm going through the configuration now
<anna__> nickrud, do you it's name so i can run it from the cli without switching to kde
<rewt_> :) glad i could "help"
<SkyLynx> Could someone try "sudo apt-get update" and tell me if it works?
<nickrud> kdeprint?
<anna__> nope
<anna__> there's kdeprintfax
<RouterTroubles> can having networking equipment close to an subwoofer be a problem?
<abac> apt-get install kde-desktop error:kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<adub> b1ind sorry i was away
<anna__> ah i guess i have to log out to muck with kde
<nickrud> anna__, it's been a while since I used kde, and even back then it was better. I can't remember the name
<adub> b1ind
<b1ind> adub, np, i had class ;p
<anna__> i wonder if i set it right in kde will those values carry over when printing in gnome
<dijungal> hello folks
<adub> b1ind here i will help again
<crab> ok rewt I finished the configuration, but it's still not working.  Do I need to reboot?
<IdleOne> SkyLynx:  works fine
<dijungal> i just install ubuntu 5.10
<b1ind> adub, cool
<JockeTF> good to hear that dijungal!!
<adub> i will tell you step by step what i didi
<JockeTF> :D
<rewt_> dijungal, how do you like it?
<b1ind> swell
<Artan1s> connect irc.blitzed.org
<SkyLynx> Idle: Why would it get stuck for me as soon as it hits the archive.ubuntu... repo?
<nickrud> anna__, the files that hold the printer defs are /etc/lpoptions, and ~/.lpoptions. The manual at localhost:631 can explain how to set those up
<dijungal> how do i remote desktop into a windows machine..?
<dijungal> i cannot find gnome-rdp
<adub> are you using fglrx
<IdleOne> SkyLynx:  I have no clue :/
<RouterTroubles> can having networking equipment close to an subwoofer be a problem?
<b1ind> adub, no.. it corrupts my screen
<abac> hi, aptget install kubuntu.desktop err:kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<bimberi> dijungal: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<rewt_> system preferences
<dijungal> ok got it thanks
<IdleOne> RouterTroubles:  all the vibrating might not me too good
<b1ind> adub, I'm working on downloading the newest ati driver, but my connection is quite slow atm
<dijungal> thanks bimberi
<HystGone> RouterTroubles: possibly
<bimberi> dijungal: yw :)
<RouterTroubles> IdleOne: i can't seem to get my routeer to work no matter what
<Artan1s> When I connect my cable internet for the first time, is there any commands I have to type in or should it connect right away if the drivers are there?
<nickrud> RouterTroubles, rfi is rfi. Try moving something, that'll either confirm or eliminate, or be inconclusive :)
<b1ind> normally the radeon driver gave me direct rendering w/o any problems though
<SkyLynx> Idle: Thanks
<dijungal> bemberi: is there a way to run it from the run command like in kde "rdp:/<servername>" ?
<RouterTroubles> shouldn't internet with ubuntu and router be plug and play?
<IdleOne> dijungal:  Places > Connect to server
<adub> b1ind i wrote out a small how to on this
<b1ind> :o
<bimberi> dijungal: 'tsclient'
<adub> accept the dcc transfer
<rage__> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<b1ind> hmm, i might be unable to do dcc transfers here
<bjornkri> I've got a REALLY avanced question. ;)
<adub> send me a query msg
<bjornkri> Is it possible to program the windows key to do something? :P
<RouterTroubles> bjornkri: yes
<dijungal> bimberi: thanks
<amphi> bjornkri: yes
<rage__> bjornkri, yes
<Hysty> bjornkri: wheres the 'any' key?
<rage__> lol
<RouterTroubles> bjornkri: mine opens firefox
<bjornkri> hehe
<amphi> bjornkri: use xev to find the keysym
<rage__> RouterTroubles, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07.html
<rage__> have a read thru there
<RouterTroubles> ty
<nickrud> my windows key is <super>, works very well with metacity
<adub> b1ind you there man
<bimberi> !winkey
<b1ind> yes
<bimberi> !+winkey
<ubotu> To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<bjornkri> My keyboard's kinda crappy, it's incomplete. Should be icelandic, but a key that should be to the left of z is missing. And it's quite important, has pipe more-than and less-than on it
<b1ind> sent you a pm (i think)
<Hysty> should setup the 'Windows' key to umm delete Windows
<bimberi> dijungal: yw :)
<nickrud> oh my god, that is an ugly factoid
<bimberi> nickrud: agreed!
<b1ind> though i'm not registered on freenode and i think i saw something about needing to be registered to send private messages
<bjornkri> I'll try xev, thanks :)
<b1ind> adub, perhaps you could paste it to www.pastebin.com?
<adub> ahh that makes sense
<adub> lol
<xcel> anyone wanna help a noob? :P
<xcel> im trying to install bmp
<cannibal> newb
<cannibal> lol
<xcel> used apt-get but i says it cant find it
<Hysty> boob
<xcel> please? :)
<ubuntu> Hey I have a setup where I have two ubuntu computers. The main one with all the progrmas and this one whihc is basically a diskless terminal running off a livecd. Is there a way to make use of the other computer without disturbing whoever is on it?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8721        <--- b1ind
<Hysty> xcel: have you the relevant repository enabled
<failure> someone who is in charge of security.ubuntu.com?
<adub> that should do it  download the    ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run    from ati's site i think they even have a newer version now
<b1ind> adub, thanks i'll check it out
<Unity> ubotu tell xcel about easysource
<b1ind> yeah, i'm getting the newer atm
<failure> or someone of the ubuntu security team?
<Dasnipa`> ubuntu, yes, this is common to concieve that two users using the same computer is problematic because with windows it is... if they are networked you can setup a user account for the second computer and then ssh -X into the main computer thrut he livecd
<dijungal> em.... i cannot change the root password
<dijungal> and i just realise i can't remember setting the root password during install
<Dasnipa`> tell dijungal about root
<Unity> dijungal: do you know about sudo ?
<rage__> see ya guys. Good luck and all of that. ;D
<dijungal> ues
<bimberi> xcel: note that the package is called beep-media-player
<Dasnipa`> !tell dijungal about root
<ubuntu> Ok Dasnipa can you elaborate on the ssh -x part?
<xcel> bimberi, im too nobb :8
<nickrud> failure, ask on #ubuntu-devel
<Dasnipa`> ubuntu, all you need is the main computer's ip and then its ssh -X (capital to forward the x server) username@ip
<evan_> for some reason my file system is totally readonly
<Unity> what command can i issue to startx with kde in it, if my default desktop in gnome?
<failure> nickrud: ok, thanks :)
<ubuntu> ssh -X someguy@234.23.54.12 for random example would be hoiw I do it?
<failure> nickrud: i didn't know it
<nickrud> Unity, you can change that under sessions in the login screen; or,
<nickrud> failure, I figured :)
<Dasnipa`> ubuntu, yes, that looks right
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<bobopopomo> anyone can help me with slowdowns when my sata-harddisc is accessed?
<Psi-Jack> I'm pondering the idea of not re-install Kubuntu, but .. Literally just copying the current install to my other, primary, HDD instead. Anyone have any ideas on how to do that correctly? There's no specific ACLs or xattr's involved on the filesystems, as of yet.
<Artan1s> When I connect my cable internet for the first time, is there any commands I have to type in or should it connect right away if the drivers are there?
<amphi> Unity: you can try doing xinit and then typing start-kde in the xterm
<nickrud> Unity, edit ~/.xsession add the correct command to start kde there, and use Xsession from the login screen
<failure> bye
<bobopopomo> didn't see it until i installed Xgl and compiz, and it now seems to be an obvious problem
<xcel> hey when i use; sudo apt-get install bmp i says that i cant find it :S pls help :)
<choke> where does udev stand in the ubuntu distro tree
<nickrud> bobopopomo, I can't help with your problem, but, did you use debs for Xgl & compiz?
<OgMaciel> anybody from NJ/NY/MA going to Linux World Expo in Boston this year?
<choke> like which version have it running by default
<bobopopomo> nickrud, yes
<dijungal> the sudo thing SUCKS!!
<rewt_> why does my volume icon in my panel keep dissappearing???
<choke> OgMaciel: when is it
<rewt_> dijungal, you can turn on root
<evan_> can someone help me get ubuntu working on my laptop? it wont boot untill i add something to the hotplug blacklist, so i added "init=/bin/bash" to the boot thing... and it booted to the command prompt but the whole system is just readonly
<dijungal> u can..
<Dasnipa`> dijungal, you can set a root password thru sudo then you never have to care about it again
<dijungal> nice..
<bobopopomo> nickrud, you know a place where i could get help for it?
<nickrud> bobopopomo, who's? (I like trying that stuff out know and then)
<rewt_> dijungal, yes
<dijungal> ok
<dijungal> thanx
<OgMaciel> choke, April 3 - 6
<rewt_> dijungal, do you know how?
<rewt_> lol
<bobopopomo> nickrud, ubuntu dapper universe repository
<amphi> evan_: mount / -o remount,rw to make it rw
<Artan1s> When I connect my cable internet for the first time, is there any commands I have to type in or should it connect right away if the drivers are there?
<rewt_> should connect?
<evan_> amphi: thanks very much, i'll try that
<amphi> Artan1s: for me, I just ran dhclient eth0
<nickrud> bobopopomo, I'd ask, um, well, I'm not about to point you at a debian list, but maybe looking at the bug reports in debian?
<Unity> amphi: thx a lot man, this is exactly what i was looking for
<Unity> amphi: for over a month now
<rewt_> check system>administation>networking
<Artan1s> amphi: Just type dhclient eth0?
<amphi> Unity: what?
<rewt_> and make sure you have ethernate enabled
<amphi> Artan1s: yup, well sudo dhclient eth0
<Unity> amphi: started kde in a new X server
<Artan1s> amphi: Thanks
<rewt_> why does my volume icon in my panel keep dissappearing???
<nickrud> bobopopomo, oh, that sucks. I've gotta try for a decent dapper install ;(
<amphi> Unity: oh, the xinit thing, yeah, it's handy
<OgMaciel> Seveas, ping
<dijungal> now i need to get my wireless working
<Unity> amphi: now, do you know if it's safe to run gnome and kde simultaneously?
<Artan1s> rewt_: Thanks
<rewt_> Artan1s, no problem :)
<Artan1s> rewt_: almost done installing it for the first time
<adub> is there a way i can mount my usb flash drive as sda1 everytime
<Smeggy> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Powermac g5?
<amphi> Unity: no reason why not that I can think of (I run neither ;)
<rewt_> Artan1s, it's fun...i just installed mine like 3 weeks ago
<bobopopomo> nickrud, dapper is pretty stable at the moment, to be precise i'm using it for months now, without having really big problems
<nickrud> Unity, the only issue I ever had was sound, and with gstreamer, that one should be gone in most cases
<Artan1s> rewt_: nice
<newbuntie> bobopopmo: what's different about dapper?
<nickrud> bobopopomo, I'd run it now and then, and then it blew up :) A month more I think for me.
<nickrud> newbuntie, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/255
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<IdleOne> thought so
<rewt_> why does my volume icon in my panel keep dissappearing??? >.<
<X-GueSt> Any one running ubuntu on a laptop with Intel GM910 with 128mb's shared graphic card?
<X-GueSt> can it be installed some drivers to it?
<dirty> hey hey
<dijungal> anyone tried seting up wireless on ubuntu
<dijungal> built in wireless
<dijungal> emachines 5312
<rewt_> amarok is good for one thing...techno stations :-D
<rewt_> dijungle you need drivers
<MachineScrew> rewt_, streamtuner has more
<b1ind> does amarok need qt?
<rewt_> MachineScrew, i like these ones
<dijungal> hmmm...
<rewt_> blind i donthave it
<MachineScrew> rewt_, it has those to
<ryman> ahh I found the tutorial video for Dual booting Ubuntu and XP http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<nickrud> dijungal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/EmachinesM5312 , no promises
<Shish> I've just booted recently updated dapper to find /dev/null and friends marked root:root 660, 'sup?
<MachineScrew> rewt_, they are just shoutcast streams
<rewt_> MachineScrew, oh well lol im tired of installing stuff :-P im trying to get my colume icon fixed now in my panel...it keeps dissapearing
<abac> hi, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop err:kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<MachineScrew> rewt_, try rantradio industrial
<rewt_> MachineScrew, where is that
<adub> does anyone know how have usb drives mount as the same sda1 everytime is it plugged in and out of the computer and when it is removed it is auto unmount
<nickrud> abac, you have something wrong in your /etc/sources.list most likely. Post it to a pastebin, please
<nickrud> abac, /etc/apt/sources.list I mean
<b1ind> adub, that would be in the udev config
<MachineScrew> rewt_, www.rantradio.com
<b1ind> adub, don't remember how to do any of that stuff anymore
<abac> what is pastebin?
<nickrud> abac, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<abac> thanks
<nomopofomo> guys -_- ubuntu is driving me crazy... my previous install of linux was a debian net install and i'm having lots of problems figuring out how to do stuff as root... can't i just BECOME root? or is there no such account?
<nomopofomo> i can't even get apache 2 running -_-
<MarcN> nomopofomo: you don't need to run as root.  See sudo
<nickrud> nomopofomo, the account exists, but sudo is the default admin technique; http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nomopofomo> :(
<rewt_> arg
<nickrud> nomopofomo, sudo -i
<nomopofomo> i guess the installer generates a random PW?
<rewt_> damn volume icon is going to pi55 meh off
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, use your user password
<MarcN> nomopofomo: I was doubtful myself, but after a few months I don't miss it.  sudo somecommand or sudo -i for those rare cases
<nickrud> nomopofomo, user your user password
<nomopofomo> nomasteryoda eh? ;)
<nickrud> nomopofomo, heh
<nickrud> nomopofomo, I do resemble that remark, thoughy
<dtanker> I have aquestion
<nomopofomo> how do i check processes running in gnome environment?
<nickrud> nomopofomo, either top, or gnome-system-monitor in a terminal
<nickrud> nomopofomo, also, gnome-session-properties
<evan_> is snd-hda-intel important? because i had to blacklist it to get my laptop to boot
<hypnox> when someone sudo's to the root user, where does the bash_history end up?
<nomopofomo> cool... when i mounted my ntfs drive, why couldn't my music player open the file?
<nickrud> evan_, yes, it's a not completely supported sound chip. There's a bug listed for it under alsa
<fangorious> are there any mirrors of the dapper flight3 iso?
<nickrud> nomopofomo, because ntfs drives are, by default, only readable by root
<evan_> nickrud: aw, so that probably means my sound isn't going to work. :-(
<nickrud> fangorious, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/
<nomopofomo> apache isn't showing up as a running process but when i try to start it, it SAYS it's already running?
<nomopofomo> nickrud thanks i'll go research
<damnhi1> Do I overwrite my old kernel image if I do cd /usr/src/linux && make bzImage install modules modules_install ?
<nickrud> evan_, I'd search for that bug, there are some workarounds that have worked for some people
<evan_> nickrud: ok thank you
<nickrud> evan_, I'm not familiar with malone, or I'd suggest a search term
<nickrud> nomopofomo, a sec, there's a link somewhere for that
<WezlFawlty> nickrud alsa? malone? eh, can you give me a link?
<WezlFawlty> thanks
<luisito> hello
<fangorious> nickrud: right, i meant is there anything mirroring that, i'm only getting 130 KB/sec off that
<nickrud> !tell nomopofomo about ntfs
<nomopofomo> k
<b1ind> lol i'm getting 3KB/s atm :)
<nomopofomo> :O
<b1ind> i mean :(
<nickrud> fangorious, ah, no, no idea
<nomopofomo> i was hoping you were talking about my apache problem :)
<nickrud> WezlFawlty, alsa is the software that enables your sound hardware; and malone is the bug tracker for ubuntu
<luisito> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<luisito> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<nickrud> WezlFawlty, evan_, https://launchpad.net/malone
<luisito> I'm getting this error when compiling:
<luisito> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<luisito> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<luisito> sorry for the paste
<luisito> anyone knows what's wrong?
<nomopofomo> why does apache say it's running but i can't see it in PS?
<nomopofomo> oh never mind -_-
<nomopofomo> there are like 10 instances running
<nickrud> luisito, you need to install the development headers for kde; kdebase-dev , or maybe kde-dev
<scam> nomopofomo, ps -aux
<nickrud> nomopofomo, those are most likely threads, not instances
<luisito> thank you nickrud
<nomopofomo> :O
<nomopofomo> ok
<nomopofomo> would it be smart to put apachectl into path?
<nomopofomo> or could that be dangerous?
<nomopofomo> i'm the only one using computer
<MarcN> nomopofomo: sudo apachectl works fine
<MarcN> nomopofomo: no need to mess with $PATH
<mrg_z> someone know if a XEN 3.0.1 package exists for ubuntu?
<mrg_z> breezy.
<selinium> nomopofomo, ps -C apache2 maybe?
<nomopofomo> hold on... let me see what that does :O
<nomopofomo> apache binaries are not in path :O
<MarcN> mrg_z: dapper has xen-tools (but I've not tried it.)
<nomopofomo> that means i need to navigate to that folder ;O
<MarcN> nomopofomo: start a console window and type:   sudo apachectl (or apache2ctl if you are using that)
<nomopofomo> neither command found
<nomopofomo> marcn i just built apache 2.2 so maybe that's why?
<nomopofomo> it's not a package
<selinium> nomopofomo, What are you trying to do?
<nomopofomo> alot of stuff ^^
<MarcN> nomopofomo: why compiling it? Use the package.
<nomopofomo> only 2.0.54 is out :O
<nomopofomo> i want to play with newest version
<mordof> hey bur[n] er, guess what!
* nickrud wonders just what stable is for sometimes ;(
<nomopofomo> ...
<nomopofomo> 2.2 is stable :O
<MarcN> nomopofomo: if you build from sources, you need to pay attention to where the binaries are laid down.  Some source kits use /opt, some /usr/local/, etc
<dijungal> hey guys
<nomopofomo> is there a way to find out where the binaries are put?
<dijungal> i cannot play .wma or .avi in ubuntu..
<nomopofomo> besides locate?
<MarcN> nomopofomo: do you have a burning need for apache 2.2?
<dijungal> what's wrong..?
<selinium> nomopofomo,    sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop     (or start or restart)
<mordof> bur[n] er: my vid card drivers are screwed again even after a re-format! i tried to reinstall and bam, im screwed
<dijungal> totem does not play them
<nomopofomo> no... not really ^^ i just wanted to play with new features... that's all
<nomopofomo> i normally develop on windows but i wanted to learn linux... i started off with a net install of debian but it's very frustrating
<MarcN> nomopofomo: watch what happens when you do 'make install'     locate won't show you files newer than last night.  Use find
<nomopofomo> updatedb?
<MarcN> nomopofomo: it would be better if you learn on a stable platform until you are comfortable under linux, then venture out to building from source.  Lot less headaches
<bieberbruder> german???
<nickrud> dijungal, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , and install totem-xine
<selinium> nomopofomo, yes sudo updatadb
<nickrud> dijungal, if they won't play after that, well, they are non-free after all
<IdleOne> !ge
<ubotu> IdleOne: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MarcN> nomopofomo: if you mention my name, I see it better.
<IdleOne> whats the abrev for german?
<EricNeon> morning all
<selinium> nomopofomo, I would, as MarcN said, run a standard LAMP to see where it puts everything first.
<nickrud> IdleOne, de
<IdleOne> ahh
<selinium> ubotu tell nomopofomo about lamp
<MarcN> IdleOne: de?
<nomopofomo> MarcN, i see that now ^^
<Mordof> yay! im entirely screwed and have to re-format for the 4th time!!!
<IdleOne> de is abreviation for german
<Toma-> nomopofomo, to find out where binarys are, run "echo $PATH"
<IdleOne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<MarcN> nomopofomo:    which somecommand    is also a useful tool
<bieberbruder> what is the adress of the german-ubuntu irc ??
<Toma-> Mordof, what on earth are you doing to have to install4 times? :(
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-de
<Mordof> can anyone here confidently say they can get my nvidia graphics card working for me??? im having droubles with drivers!!
<nickrud> Mordof, my 5200 worked just fine
<Mordof> Toma-: video card drivers keep screwing me over
<Toma-> Mordof, what card?
<Mordof> nvidia 6800 xt
!lilo:*! Woohoo, he shoots, he scores! (the game spammer again)
<Mordof> i installed the drivers, it installed perfectly, and now my X fails when i reboot
<Mordof> happens EVERY time
<Mordof> ive tried to format and re-do it twice now
<Toma-> Mordof, brb. just getting my toast then ill give you a hand
<frogzo1> !xorg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
!lilo:*! I wish someone could tell this person to please not spam random channels 8)
<nickrud> Mordof, that's not a reinstall offence
<Mordof> frogzo1: does not work
<Mordof> nickrud: nobody could help me to get it working
<MarcN> Mordof: you can always enter into grub on boot and add a S to the end of the boot parameters.  Starts in single user mode with no X11 started
<selinium> Mordof, Firstly don't re-install! there are plenty of people who can help when you dont have X up.
<nickrud> Mordof, if you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log top a pastebin maybe ...
<nickrud> *to a
<selinium> Mordof: Open a terminal and type irssi
<Mordof> selinium: im in terminal currently
<Mordof> having trouble seeing though cause of color schemes, heh
<myk> i hate hard drives
<MarcN> myk: okay.  send them to me.  I like them. ;-)
<selinium> Ok cool. I thought you were reinstalling because you lost X
<Mordof> selinium: k, gonna pastebin those
<Toma-> Mordof, can you paste into pastebin?
<Mordof> Toma-: working on it
<amonkey> is there a way to get audio and video to stay in sync in the flash firefox plugin?
<nickrud> MarcN, I have som 10,000 rpm 9.1 ibm scuzzies, if you want some
<Toma-> Mordof, ok. if you need a hand doing it in terminal, theres an easy solution
<Mordof> selinium: i know how to get into X after i lose it, i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. and i can get into X, though if i reboot, i have to do it again
<myk> MarcN: suuuUUUuuure... cost me $135 and it's a bully in my pc. neither windows nor ubuntu will boot with it as a slave...
<Mordof> selinium: but i have absolutely no video card functions, no 3d, no video or anything
<Mordof> Toma-: im currently in X (limited)
<MarcN> nickrud: nah, moving away from scsi.
<Earthen> can someone tell me how to edit the startup ip for eth0 from command line
<Toma-> Mordof, ok good
<Andy5201987> hi
<chris_> i am having some trouble with getting dhcp offers from my router using wpa_supplicant (Thinkpad T43) -- anyone mind helping?
<Andy5201987> my name is andy
<nickrud> MarcN, well, I was told to throw them around :)
<pld_> any ideas on why my date & time is not getting updated automatically?
<zebraFusion> how can I extract rars with Ubuntu
<Mordof> Toma-: it just sucks, i just bought my vid card ($210, and i cant even run screensavers with it
<selinium> Mordof, I am going to have to dash, 01:30 in Engalnd. Paste the files for Toma- to see :) Good luck
<pld_> or any thoughts on where to make that happen?
<MarcN> myk: do you have grub in the primary's MBR point to the 2nd disk?
<Mordof> selinium: k cya
<Andy5201987> I'd like to have the latest version of kopete messenger.
<nickrud> zebraFusion, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<zebraFusion> nickrud: Is it nonfree
<WezlFawlty> earthen iirc ipconfig   try man ipconfig
<nickrud> zebraFusion, yes, it's in multiverse
<selinium> zebraFusion, You are supposed to pay for it after 30 days.
<frogzo1> zebraFusion: it's proprietary - the code isn't open source
<myk> MarcN: no clue. i have a switch that powers either my win HDD or my ubuntu HDD and the other drive should be the slave. i have to disconnect the other HDD to get either OS to work. tho... it may be a jumper issue. i hate jumpers. hoppers are way better
<chris_> could someone help me with my wpasupplicant
<Earthen> WezlFawlty I tried with Ipconfig but the ip I put there changes everytime i reboot, in fact the eth0 doesn't even startup at boot time
<myk> bleh. it'll wait til later. wife says "time to go"
<MarcN> myk: sounds like hw config issue.  do you have enough power?
<myk> enough power, it's just jumpers ;) i'll figure it out later. thx tho
<WezlFawlty> myk jumpers are dependant on hard drive mgfr
<nickrud> zebraFusion, but, it costs nothing to use, if that's what you mean
<Mordof> http://pastebin.com/556995 (xorg.conf), http://pastebin.com/556996 Xorg.conf   (for Toma-)
<Earthen> is there a way you rerun the network setup wizard that you get during install
<Toma-> thanks
<Mordof> er, first is xorg.conf, next is xorg.log
<Mordof> or w/e
<rage__> Does ubuntu come with any ethernet bridging software
<rage__> ?
<chris_> =\
<Angel_Dex> Hello all
<rage__> Yes it does. thanks ;)
<rage__> Hi Angel_Dex
<Toma-> ummm Mordof this is kinda useless :D sorry, but you need to load the nvidia driver, THEN start X and copy the log to say /home... like this...
<Angel_Dex> I switched my HD Up and put it into another computer And now it says X will not start how do i reconfigure it?
<Mordof> Toma-: i cant get into x with the nvidia driver
<Mordof> Toma-: dpkg-reconfigure changes the driver used, thats the only way i get into X
<nickrud> Mordof, but, the errors from the nvidia driver failure is what matters
<Mordof> nickrud: i dont know how to pastebin in cli
<frogzo1> rage__: -> bridge-utils
<nickrud> Mordof, after X fails, cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/xorg.nvidia.log, and post that from nv
<Toma-> after editing xorg.conf and swapping nv for nvidia, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (let it crash) then run "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /home/WHATEVERYOURUSERNAMEIS/Xorg.log"
<tatters_> Y is it I get a feeling running a stable working distro of linux is a matter of juggling packages
<WiFiTux> anyone can help me install mplayer or so?
<nickrud> WiFiTux, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallationHowto
<tatters_> didnt win 98 call that dll hell?
<Mordof> Toma-: ok.. ill just run nvidia-xconfig i think is the file
<Brunellus> does anyone use a palm zire 21 on ubuntu?
<Toma-> Mordof, ok...
<Mordof> Toma-: nvidia automatically sets it up the way it should be.. hmm
<Mordof> Toma-: brb while i attempt to restart X
<WiFiTux> nickrud: one thing I can't do Is to open Synaptic. Can I enable muti universe fro the command line?
<X-GueSt> Any one with a laptop with Intel GM910 128mb's shared graphic card or something realy alike here?
<X-GueSt> can I get some drivers to play some games with my graphica card on ubuntu ? :x
<WiFiTux> nickrud: I do have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<nickrud> WiFiTux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<Angel_Dex> buck
<Toma-> X-GueSt, can you find out what type of chip it uses?
<Jason_> i am trying to install ubuntu on an iBook 300Mhz
<Angel_Dex> roar
<Jason_> it is able to boot the 5.10 install cd
<X-GueSt> Toma-, how can I find that?
<nickrud> WiFiTux, but, making sure multiverse exists on any line that has universe in it works
<tatters_> when is linux gunna migrate from DP hell
<Toma-> X-GueSt, google perhaps?
<X-GueSt> hmm
<X-GueSt> ok
<nickrud> tatters_, dp hell?
<Toma-> tatters_, DP?
<Jason_> it recognizes all of the hardware on my iBook
<Jason_> next...it says something about a file system
<tatters_> ok sry PD hell
<nomopofomo> what's all this about "this file is not an audio stream" when i try to play my mp3 files?
<Jason_> and then i see MANY errors
<tatters_> package dependencies
<frogzo1> !jdoom
<Jason_> and it says there was a kernel panic
<Jason_> does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<nickrud> tatters_, apt-get, or aptitude, or synaptic, and no user brain-farts on unofficial repos equals no pd hell
<tatters_> I install one thing then another wants to remove it therfore breaking the original
<binarykungfu> does anyone know what [g,d,rlh]   is?
<Toma-> tatters_, itll migrate once people decide that downloading a 50mb package for an mp3 player comes into fashion...
<X-GueSt> Toma-, SONY Vaio VGN-FS215E, Celeron-M 370 (1.5GHz), 512MB
<X-GueSt> 60GB, DVDRW/Dual Layer, WLAN, Intel 915GM, WXGA (1280x800), X-Black LCD, Windows XP Home
<X-GueSt> dunno if it is possiible to find it
<X-GueSt> at least easly
<X-GueSt> :x
<tatters_> well a default install of ubuntu only give 1 repos not even security update is included
<Frogzo1> !tell X-GueSt about enter
<nickrud> tatters_, it's designed for people without internet access as the default
<tatters_> am i to assume there is no reason to update my security
<WiFiTux> nickrud: I should emove universe and let universe multiverse?
<adub> how can i tell the firmware version of my orinoco gold card
<Mordof> k 1 sec while i paste the new logs and conf files i copied
<Toma-> Mordof, super! :D~
<nickrud> WiFiTux, append multiverse to any line that has universe, and be sure the # is missing from the beginning of the line
<nomopofomo> i am getting a "This file is not an audiostream" error in music player
<phreak97> can anyone help me out with downloadin debian?
<tatters_> but yet the VM ware image of ubuntu gives 5 sources of updates
<wastrel> hello
<WiFiTux> nickrud: ok, cooll/ thanks
<phreak97> there are 14 torrents labeled 1-14 and i dont know which to get
<Mordof> Toma-, http://pastebin.com/557004 (xorg.conf), http://pastebin.com/557002 (xorg.0.log)  both running on the nvidia driver
<Toma-> tatters_, well, thats horrible.
<phreak97> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r1/i386/bt-cd/
<Toma-> good stuff Mordof :)
<Mordof> the xorg.log shows that it finds the nvidia vid card, but then for some reason loses it, and then unloads the drivers
<tatters_> major diff between the vmware distro and actuall install is a horrible i agree
<MarcN> Brunellus: I have a zire 22 that syncs with evolution/jpilot/etc
<Toma-> tatters_, someone should do something about it.
<Toma-> tatters_, since its open source.... file a bug! :D~
<tatters_> yah but who pray tell
<Mordof> Toma-, the Xorg driver version also says 0.7, i have no idea why, i installed the linux header files for my kernel, and have the right gcc version... and yet its still screwing up
<Brunellus> MarcN:  did it require any special configuration?
<Toma-> you have the powah.
<nomopofomo> do i need to install some sort of mp3 library to allow music player to play my mp3 files off of my ntfs partition?
<wastrel> MarcN:  you use gnome-pilot?  it's been horrible for me.  i use jpilot exclusively
<tatters_> file a bug that mean a life of RTFM
<Toma-> Mordof, 1 moment plz
<Brunellus> nomopofomo, you need to mount your ntfs partition and install the audio codecs
<Toma-> tatters_, well, looks like it will go un-noticed forever :( you've let down the open source community :*(
<MarcN> Brunellus: my is a USB connection.   I need to restart gnome-pilot a few seconds after I connect the device.
<nomopofomo> wow -_- ok
<Brunellus> nomopofomo, consult the RestrictedFormats wikipage
<nomopofomo> libmpeg i bet
<tatters_> what if the distro is a bug?
<wastrel> what bug?
<tatters_> how do I address that?
<Mordof> Toma-, k
<Mordof> ill brb for a sec while you look it over
<nickrud> tatters_, with your feet
<MarcN> wastrel: it isn't too bad these days.  still messes up contacts from time to time.  Embedded commas in names get it confused.
<dan_> hey how do i get rid of ubuntu
<Brunellus> MarcN:  I'm curious--can you write text files on the palm and then transfer them to the ubuntu box when it syncs?  and what format are they in, and where are they stored?
<dan_> like delete its partitions
<tatters_> lol no I got a large plank in case of emergencies
<WezlFawlty> fdisk, zerofill, install windows
<MarcN> Brunellus: I purchased iSilo for the palm to read text.  There is a linux tool that converts txt/html to a pdb which i then sync to the palm.
<nickrud> tatters_ file a bug that mean a life of RTFM lmao
<Madraykin> I have a game I want to play (GTA 3) how woudl I install it in ubuntu?
<dan_> zerofill?
<MarcN> Brunellus: there are a couple opensource text readers for the palm, but I've used isilo for years.
<Adri2000> Madraykin: look on cedega database to see if it's compatible
<WezlFawlty> dan_ fills the harddrive with 1 and 0
<Brunellus> MarcN: I'm interested in generating text files on the palm for later use on the ubuntu machine--is this feasible?
<zebraFusion> is there a program to zip files?
<zebraFusion> or a terminal command?
<tatters_> seriously running ubuntu and packages is like juggling
<WezlFawlty> dan_ harddrive mgfr has it on their support site
<Toma-> Mordof, what did you say your card was?
<wastrel> Brunellus:  the pilot-link tools can be used to shuttle memos around pretty easily.
<dan_> i'm trying to install dsl in place of this
<Brunellus> zebraFusion, yes, use tar, or use the Archive-roller
<nickrud> dan_, just reformat the ubuntu partitions
<wastrel> Brunellus:  install-memo for example installs a text file as a memo
<MarcN> Brunellus: for short text, use the memo.  those can be pulled from the pilot simply.
<nickrud> dan_, then install over the ubuntu partitions
<dan_> it says access denied
<Madraykin> !cedega
<ubotu> I guess cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Brunellus> MarcN, do you sync with evolution?  and where do memos/textfiles end up when I sync them from the palm?
<Adri2000> Madraykin: good news for you http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=2762
<Madraykin> w00t
<wastrel> i don't think evo handles memo files
<cablop> hello anybody
<Madraykin> Adri2000, thanks =)
<nickrud> dan_, I think finding a dsl channel would probably help with dsl
<cablop> somebody knows how to scandisk in ubuntu?
<dijungal> where can i get some good backgrounds
<MarcN> Brunellus: yes I do.  The memos end up in evolution's Memo.  I'm using ubuntu/dapper with evo 2.5.91, so you may not have it yet.
<hybrid> nyone here tried LFS?
<cablop> i need to check a ext3 partition
<Adri2000> cablop: maybe you mlean fsck?
<dijungal> i'm feddup with the default ubuntu background
<hybrid> worng room
<nickrud> dijungal, art.gnome.org
<hybrid> soory
<dijungal> thanx
<MarcN> dijungal: google
<Madraykin> OK, so if the game is compatiably, with software I install in order for it to play?
<nickrud> dijungal, or any decent picture
<Mordof> Toma-, oh, sorry. nvidia 6800 xt
<zebraFusion> what's the syntax using tar to zip a folder?
<Ainvar> Madraykin make sure you are not running the 2.6.15-15 kernel
<cablop> try deviantart
<MarcN> dijungal: or flickr's various background groups.
<HystStudy> dijungal: install a windows one
<Ainvar> use the 2.6.14
<Adri2000> Madraykin: you just need cedega
<Toma-> Mordof, an XT?
<Madraykin> Hmm I see
<cablop> fsck
<Toma-> you sure?
<cablop> maybe
<tatters_> ok I want to install xammp AKA lamp / phpgroupware  / acidlab and webmin on same box  what do I get load of errors
<Mordof> Toma-, yes
<Madraykin> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Brunellus> MarcN:  I'm running breezy with evolution 2.4.1.  I'm guessing memo isn't there.  where else would palm-made text files be placed after a sync?
<zebraFusion> what's the syntax using tar to zip a folder?
<cablop> can i check the / partition with fsck
<Mordof> Toma-, is that a problem?
<Ainvar> cedega also has a time demo version to make sure it runs decent on your system
<Adri2000> cablop: fsck.ext3
<WezlFawlty> zebraFusion man tar
<Toma-> Mordof, well, look at this list of supported cards.... http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<Toma-> Mordof, now that makes me a little confused.
<MarcN> Brunellus: if evo doesn't support it yet, it won't be synced.  Look at man pilot-install (or such) and it's install-memo.
<Madraykin> so is cegeda free?
<WiFiTux> no
<zebraFusion> WezlFawlty... You could have just told me the syntax with the same time it took to write that. But whatever.
<Ainvar> no
<wastrel> MarcN:  gnome-pilot must syn memo.pdb
<Adri2000> Madraykin: it's open source but not gratis if you want a precompiled package
<ryman> I have windows xp right now and I want to dual booting with ubuntu. I've been trying to resize my HD by Partition Magic but it said "Cannot lock drive"
<wastrel> sync, even
<Adri2000> so you must compile the cvs
<Brunellus> MarcN, so it is not possible to sync pilot text files to ubuntu breezy?
<Aartanis> Ubuntu was the easiest internet setup ive ever done
<Ainvar> unless you compile it from cvs
<nickrud> Mordof, a stupid question maybe, but do you have the restricted modules for your kernel installed?
<Mordof> Toma-, if i dont update my kernel it works fine, the xt is a newer series release..
<WezlFawlty> zebraFusion, no i couldnt have
<ryman> Is there any other way for me to resize my partition?
<Mordof> nickrud, what do you mean
<MarcN> Brunellus: it is possible.  Just not pretty gui to edit memos.
<wastrel> Brunellus:  i'm guessing gnome-pilot must at least backup MemoDB.pdb
<Toma-> Mordof, oic. so youre using the nvidia drivers? not the ubuntu-nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> Mordof, for example, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on 386
<tatters_> webmin refers to invisable/ not used since 1999 packages  (Hostsentry)  phpgroupware wont run on apache2 conflict and webmin does regognise xampp mysql server
<cablop> Adri2000, thanks, you know if i can run it over my current system partition? how can ai run it at bootup time?
<dan_> how do i just delete all of ubuntu
<wastrel> Brunellus:  you can use the command line pilot-link tools to manage memos
<tatters_> all in all its more than a dll a dll hell
<nickrud> Mordof, line 309 of your Xorg.0.log: #
<nickrud> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<Adri2000> cablop: take a live cd
<tatters_> its pdh
<Madraykin> So do I need to install cegada in order to play or can I just install wine?
<MarcN> Brunellus: see http://www.pilot-link.org
<tatters_> package dependency hell
<Mordof> Toma-, no im using nvidia drivers specifically
<Mordof> nickrud, no im not
<Adri2000> Madraykin: if gta3 is supported by wine it's ok, look on google
<Toma-> Mordof, ahh ha. we have clashing drivers.
<IdleOne>  !wine
<Mordof> nickrud, the nvidia drivers are fine, the stupid thing!!! GRRRRRRRRR. if i install my nvidia drivers BEFORE my kernel is updated, everything works fine and continues to work fine in the updated kernel
<Mordof> Toma-, you found the problem!?!?
<nickrud> Mordof, you need that. the nvidia-glx-config script does not check that the kernel modules are installed, and will change your xorg.conf willy nilly
<Madraykin> !wine
<tatters_> I try installl mysql-server oh no theres another mysql server running
<Toma-> Mordof, yes
<Madraykin> !wine
<MarcN> Brunellus: the linux to pilot connection via command line has been around for years and years.  the evolution connection is newer.  Also check out jpilot which is pretty nice standalone.  be sure gnome-pilot is not running or paused before running jpilot.
<nickrud> two drivers!
<Mordof> Toma-, YES! you're amazing
<Mordof> nickrud, i dont get what you mean
<BigDaddy> I think I have had an epiphany today
<BigDaddy> Ubuntu hates me
<rage__> ubuntu loves me!
<tatters_> xammp is runnig mysql but nothing else recognises this fact
<Aartanis> Ubuntu loves me
<Brunellus> MarcN:  so I guess it's possible to sync, say, contacts to the palm with evo, shut down gnome-pilot, and pilot-link for the textfiles?
<Psi-Jack> Does Ubuntu have support for Reiser4 built-in, but just not available during installation?
<Toma-> Mordof, can you plz run "ls /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.12-10-386/nvidia/" for me?
<Mordof> Toma-, in a msg to you?
<BigDaddy> So far, I have only got one thing to work that I wanted. and it doesn't work right
<Aartanis> what is the command to get the updates for ubuntu?
<wastrel> Psi-Jack:  i have reiser modules on my system... so i assume it's in the default kernel
<Unity> how can i see what is the dpi on the current display?
<tatters_> So my Q is when is linux gunna grow up and move away from DPH
<Toma-> Mordof, well, is there anything?
<wastrel> Psi-Jack:  ah reiser4 - not sure
<Kyral> Aartanis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Adri2000> Aartanis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Adri2000> lol
<Aartanis> ty
<Ainvar> DPH?
<Mordof> Toma-, yeah, a bunch of files
<Toma-> tatters_, are you by chance, a troll?
<rage__> setting up ubuntu as an AP is pretty easy ;)
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: Wow. Heh. I'm about to copy my Kubuntu installation from my testing HDD to my primary, instead of re-installing,, and noticed mkfs.reiser4.
<Toma-> Mordof, ok, we have clashing files :)
<BigDaddy> AP?
<Mordof> Toma-, i dont remember downloading those... maybe they got downloaded in my initial apt updates
<cablop> i have a question
<CryoTox> brb
<rage__> I've noticed using madwifi in ad-hoc mode is really unstable
<rage__> BigDaddy, accesspoint
<tatters_> no toma someone who just is frustrated by this
<cablop> i have installed my system today
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone here had any luck getting m4p's to play in ubuntu, those are music files bought from the iTunes store. Does SharpMusique play them?
<rage__> for wireless networking
<BigDaddy> oh
<chris_> rage__: have you been able to get wpa supplicant to work with your madwifi?
<Mordof> Toma-, ok, so how do we solve the clashing of files? (im sorta new to linux if you cant tell)
<chris_> mine looks like it completes and authenticates but i get no IP from DHCP
<Toma-> Mordof, 1 moment plz
<wastrel> Unity:  run xwininfo and click on your desktop background
<Mordof> k
<Psi-Jack> Okay, seems to only have the mkfs for reiser4, but not the kernel support.
* Mordof waits patiently
<wastrel> Unity:  that will give you the dimensions of the root window
<rage__> chris_, I havnt tried.
<Mordof> brb, washroom
<tatters_> I went through this in 2000 I assumed linux would be more advaced in this regard I was mistaken
<nickrud> Unity, xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<chris_> =[, anyone else have any luck with madwifi and wpasupplicant
<rage__> I would just flag wpa and use secure tunneling
<BigDaddy> The things that I want, nay-need is an internet connection that starts at boot. It will not do that no matter how many times I tell it to. Windows partitions. Why is it so dang hard to have a distro that just automatically does it without me having to? I can't even find them in Ubuntu
<rage__> wee, i can play mariokartDS online now ;)
<Unity> nickrud, wastrel: thx
<CryoTox> What are those things that start with R and you need them for programs?
<navarone> wastrel where do results of xwininfo show up?
<BigDaddy> And video drivers. WTF! I can't even boot into GNOME after following the guide online
<nickrud> CryoTox, Reasons?
<wastrel> navarone:  on stdout i believe
<seq> does anybody know what package contains dbus-send on breezy?
<Mordof> Toma-, back. still waiting (not rushing you just letting you know)
<BigDaddy> so back I come crawling into XP
<CryoTox> nickrud: Nah, it's something else
<nickrud> seq, dpkg -S `which dbus-send`
<crimsun> !info dbus
<cablop> I have a question: I just reinstalled my system today, it was working but now it begun working bad. Fisrst i use to write sudo gedit and sudo nautilus from console and they works so good, sometimes i launch a new session using Applications->System Tools->New logon screen, but now, i can't launch any gtk+gnome application using sudo, and i cannot launch a new logon screen, and i cannot switch to another user session when system is blocked... what's the pro
<cablop> blem in my ubuntu?
<ubotu> dbus: (simple interprocess messaging system), section devel, is optional. Version: 0.36.2-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 275 kB, Installed size: 600 kB
<tatters_> I can only equate my experiance to that of muslims and christians regarding OS and closed source
<nickrud> bye, tatters
<seq> nickrud, that would help if I had dbus-send installed. I just wanted to confirm it was dbus-1-utils, before I install it
<Toma-> Mordof, ok, everytime you update the kernel, youll have to re-build your drivers, if youre going to use the nvidia ones...
<BigDaddy> I want to like Linux sooo bad. I thought Ubuntu would finally be the answer to it too after all I have heard about it
<nickrud> seq, you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tatters_> closed source has a god whereas open source has many daeties
<cablop> yuhu? could any body help me?
<tatters_> or however u spell it
<seq> nickrud, thanks
<tatters_> therefore there is no single voice in open source
<chris_> bigdaddy: you want an auto internet connection with ethernet or wireless?
<Unity> tatters_: dieties
<Toma-> Mordof, follow this guide EXACTLY. Skip down to Method 2 and follow = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia
<tatters_> which leads to much confusion and DPH
<BigDaddy> chris - right now I would be happy to even boot into GNOME
<Unity> tatters_: actually deities
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  networking should be pretty easy - unless wifi :] 
<tatters_> lol one looks like diet
<Unity> tatters_: that spelling is very counter-intuitive
<tatters_> its not dieters I am against
<BigDaddy> my x server is f@#ked and I get a DOS type prompt filling up the whole screen
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  that is your console :]   learn to respect it, if not love it
<Unity> BigDaddy: startx
<Mordof> Toma-, thats fine as long as rebuilding my drivers worked, i followed exactly what the nvidia installation told me to do for re-building them
<Toma-> tatters_, are you even here for help?
<BigDaddy> I can connect to the internet, I just have to do the pppoeconf
<tatters_> wel u get my drift
<BigDaddy> ever single time
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  ahh dialup
<Toma-> Mordof, with the gcc=3.4 and so on?
<cablop> I cant start any graphical application using another user, could you help me?
<tatters_> yah I am always up for help
<chris_> ewww dialup
<chris_> sry no help from me :P
<BigDaddy> no, ADSL with username and password
<Mordof> Toma-, i typed "export CC=gcc-3.4"
<mshade> that's not dial up, that's DSL
<wastrel> right right pppoe
<wastrel> i had that once
<mshade> ppp over E
<wastrel> heh forgot :] 
<Toma-> Mordof, ok good.
<wastrel> roaring penguin
<wastrel> that was my deal
<Mordof> Toma-, the installation wont continue otherwise
<Mordof> it tells you if it needs something
<BigDaddy> I cannot "startx" because some file is corrupt and it tells me to fix it
<marcose> question.. how does one install Umbrello on ubuntu ?
<cmatheson> it seems the initrd image is broken in dapper.. i'm surprised that no fix has been uploaded the past few days though... is it just me?
<cablop> MAYBE AMSN IS A BACKDOOR TO LINUX VIRUS?
<Artan1s> What is the command to get updates again?
<a2xm> hi all... I've a question: when I run this: smbclient -L servername, I got: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE. what's wrong with this? thanks
<Toma-> Mordof, i know. the steps that really apply to you are 7 thru to 9
<Artan1s> now that Im actually on my liinux machine
<BigDaddy> but I'll be damned if I know how to do anything in the console
<cmatheson> Artan1s: aptitude update
<Toma-> cablop, lol.
<Artan1s> cmatheson: I thought it was like sudo get update && get upgrade
<cablop> I INSTALLED AMSN ALL THE TIMES MY SYSTEM CRASHES
<snelkat> where do i go for dapper help/bugposts ?
<cmatheson> Artan1s: you can also do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (aptitude is a better choice though)
<emma34> Help, how can I install a Canon i470D printer in Ubuntu , printer is connected to print server in my network
<IdleOne> what is the path to sources.list?
<cablop> I BEGUN THINKING THE PROBLEM WAS CAUSED FOR AMSN DAMAGING MY XORG CONFIGURATION
<crimsun> snelkat: (here)
<Toma-> cablop, amsn is crashing your system?
<BigDaddy> I could just wipe out my ubuntu and reinstall. It's not like I have any thing working on it now
<crimsun> cablop: your capslock is stuck.
<cmatheson> Artan1s: you will need sudo in front of all those commands
<nickrud> IdleOne, /etc/apt
<cablop> I DONT KNOW IF AMSN CRASHED MY SYSTEM
<snelkat> crimsun: o i thought this was just for the stable release..
<bubbleentity{L}> um, came in last night re: linmodem setup ( lucent)  -  modem now setup - able to dial and connect - no data transfering though link -
<IdleOne> nickrud:  ty
<Toma-> cablop, amsn doesnt alter anything. dont use caps either or you WILL be kicked.
<BigDaddy> cablop - capslock is on
<nickrud> BigDaddy, start with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Artan1s> cmatheson: Thanks for the help man
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone here had any luck getting m4p's to play in ubuntu, those are music files bought from the iTunes store. Does SharpMusique play them?
<Mordof> Toma-, ermm, it says to check the NOTES SECTION to see if i need the older driver, i cant find that list
<cablop> BUT I INSTALLED AMS A FEW HOURS BEFORE MY SYSTEM DIE... THE THREEE TIMES MY UBUTU CRASHED I INSTALLED THE CURRENT AMSN VERSION
<cmatheson> Artan1s: no problem
<cablop> excuse me
<Toma-> Mordof, dont worry, you need the new one :)
<nickrud> cablop, so, don't do that
<cablop> ok ok excuse me
<Toma-> someone call the ops?
<Artan1s> cmatheson: does it not take long? I think it may be done
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  for your pppoe i found a post in the forums that may fix it
<crimsun> Toma-: ops are present.
<Toma-> rad.
<BigDaddy> nickrud - what does that do? Go back a default setting?
<cmatheson> Artan1s: if there were no updates it shouldn't take long at all... were there any errors printed?
<Artan1s> no
<cmatheson> Artan1s: ok, sounds like you're up to date then
<cablop> ok, then, there's an explanations about why i cannot start a new session from ubuntu gnome?
<Artan1s> cmatheson: ok cool, thanks alot
<Toma-> people just dont understand. CAPS = No help for you.
<Toma-> at least from me anyway.
<Artan1s> cmatheson: have any links for some cool things a linux nooby can do to learn some of the basics?
<BigDaddy> If it is in the forums, I am sure I have read it and tried it
<tatters_> at least with windows they treat me a monkey and not a guinnea pig
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will redo the installer configuration utility for the x server ackage
<a2xm> pianoboy3333, did you try using bmpx?
<nickrud> BigDaddy, essentially, yes. If answering those questions to the best of your ability doesn't help, come on back :)
<bubbleentity{L}> is there a defult firewall in system?  no packet transfer from dailup
<Madraykin> how come when I type in "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" it says E: couldn't find package ?
<nickrud> BigDaddy, what kind of video card?
<cmatheson> Artan1s: hmm, i mostly learned stuff from linuxdoc.org... lots of good howto's there for beginner's
<pianoboy3333> a2xm: is it in the repositories?\
<BigDaddy> nvidia Geforce GT 6600 PCI-E SLI
<Artan1s> cmatheson: thanks
<mwillis> Hi everyone!
<dijungal> how do an icon theme..?
<Toma-> Madraykin, because you dont have a repo with java 1.5 in it?
<BigDaddy> oh, 128
<mwillis> Does anyone know what option I should use to mount a quota?
<cablop> I tried " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" yesterday, no work
<dijungal> how do i activate an icon theme?
<Angel_Dex> OMG
<Madraykin> Toma-: I'm not sure, how do I check?
<Angel_Dex> KICK ASS
<pianoboy3333> ubotu: tell dijungal about theme
* Angel_Dex dances
<cablop> my video card a sis 630/730
<jaro> Hi there. Does anyone know about some editor which works well on really large files without loss of speed?
<mwillis> What option to mount a partition that I want to support quota?
<snelkat> i have a problem with connecting to a windows vpn (using pppd/pptp with mppe), i've tried the ubuntu-guide att pptp-linux's homepage, and i've tried with pptpconfig. the connection is made, but i can't send/recieve any packages, i get this when i run "pon" in debug mode: "pppd[5631] : Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol ******" in which the *** differs on whether what kind of packet im trying to send. what could possible be wrong?
<mwillis> I tried tagxid and tagctx and neither seem to work
<Toma-> Madraykin, "apt-cache search jre1.5"
<jaro> (for example 42MB of plain text)
<Madraykin> aye
<a2xm> pianoboy3333, I forgot about that, but I successfully install on my home
<cmatheson> Madraykin: just apt-get install java-package, and then download the jre from sun's website... run 'make-jpkg <jre-file> && dpkg -i <new-jre.deb>
<BigDaddy> OK, I am going to try that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<navarone> Angel_Dex, firs time online in ubuntu?
<nickrud> BigDaddy, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) , then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<pianoboy3333> djungal: to install one, just drag and drop over the system->preferences->theme program
<cablop> Madraykin there's no jre 1.5 file in repositories
<Madraykin> Toma-: nothing happened even ought the code executed
<nickrud> BigDaddy, after the dpkg-rconfigure
<Madraykin> cablop: ah
<cablop> only a script package
<a2xm> hi all... I've a question: when I run this: smbclient -L servername, I got: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE. what's wrong with this? thanks
<Toma-> Madraykin, or get this package... http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/breezy/java/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Toma-> and dpkg -i it
<BigDaddy> nickrud - OK
<cablop> you must go to sun directly and read how to create a .deb from the .bin
<Angel_Dex> navarone XD no i put my ubuntu HD into another computer and X didnt start cuz the hardware change so i booted the live CD and replaced the Xconfig on the HD with the one i booted and it worked im so hapeh
<pianoboy3333> a2xm: is it in the repositories?
<rewt_> my volume icons keep dissappearing >.<
<nickrud> rewt_, does your sound go away at the same time?
<Toma-> Mordof, any luck?
<wastrel> jaro:  i've edited files that large in vim
<reiki> I freaking LOVE Ubuntu. I had just 2 apps for which there is no linux port and one is a critical medical equipment data reporting tool. I have VMware Workstation 5.5.1 running in Ubuntu with a fresh WinXP installation inside a virtual machine. It's kinda like cheating but ... it WORKS
<rewt_> nickrud...nope
<a2xm> pianoboy3333, I forgot about that, but I successfully install in my home
<bubbleentity{L}> um, came in last night re: linmodem setup ( lucent)  -  modem now setup - able to dial and connect - no data transfering though link - average 4-5 packets total transfered
<Madraykin> Hmm
<cablop> mmm good solutions
<nickrud> rewt_, then, I'd delete the panel and rebuild it. No promises, but it worked once for me :)
<tatters_> rewt maybe someones rooted ya:
<pianoboy3333> a2xm: forgot about what? where do u get bpmx?
<dijungal> ok i am liking ubuntu now
<rewt_> nickrud....okay -.-
<cablop> Madraykin, remember there's no deb available because its illegal to distribute java .deb files
<cablop> only java can distribute them
<a2xm> pianoboy3333, I forgot where I got the bmpx
<nickrud> rewt_, I am not sure why, but it worked
<pianoboy3333> ok
<cablop> so download the file prior sun notice  http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ is distributing the package XDDD
<a2xm> pianoboy3333, but for sure I can play the mp4 from iTunes
<Madraykin> cablop: uh, how come?
<mebaran151> I'm having a bit of a problem
<jaro> wastrel: I do. But loading time is quite long.
<mebaran151> my nforce network card won't dhcp
<pianoboy3333> a2xm: but aren't mp4's movies?
<mebaran151> eth0 is created and the module is loaded
<bubbleentity{L}> came in last night re: linmodem setup ( lucent)  -  modem now setup - able to dial and connect - no data transfering though link - average 4-5 packets total transfered
<mebaran151> but it doesn't seem like it recieves or gets packets for dhcp
<cablop> i's a matter of licences, jave is "open" source
<a2xm> pianoboy3333, nope... just the music files
<cablop> but'0s not gnu
<mebaran151> pianoboy3333, the mpeg4 standard has two parts
<mebaran151> one is mpeg4 movies
<farmer> Is it okay to install http://packages.debian.org/stable/sound/vsound for our ubuntu computer?
<mebaran151> and the other is aac audio
<rewt_> nickrud, okay just did it.
<mebaran151> which is mpeg4 audio
<pianoboy3333> !bpmx
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rewt_> They usually dissappear at start up so im going to reboot...brb
<mebaran151> so what can I do
<mebaran151> how can I diagnose my dhcp problem
<emma34> please help me install a network printer in ubuntu , it connected to printserver
<adub> make[2] : *** [/orinoco/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco.o]  Error 1        im trying to patch my orinoco drivers and i get that make error
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know where I can get bpmx?
<sopionblax> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<Mordof> Toma-, ok, ive copied out the instructions i need in cli... brb
<Toma-> ok
<Madraykin> bah, gnome is freezing on me ... lagging
<pianoboy3333> a2xm: but how does it play it if it's encrypted
<pianoboy3333> ?
<mebaran151> it doesn't...
<mebaran151> unless you kill the drm
<mebaran151> it ain't real encryption per se
<bubbleentity{L}> came in last night re: linmodem setup ( lucent)  -  modem now setup - able to dial and connect - no data transfering though link - average 4-5 packets total transfered
<mordof_> Toma-: currently in cli..
<Artan1s> Is there a p2p program for linux?
<Toma-> ok brb phone
<Artan1s> I need some music
<crimsun> mebaran151: need more detail.
<tatters_> yah knickmycontentdotcom
<adub> artan1s amule, gtk gnutella limewire
<Artan1s> adub: thanks
<adub> make[2] : *** [/orinoco/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco.o]  Error 1     <-------   im trying to patch my orinoco drivers and i get that make error
<cablop> does amsn damage ubuntu?
<zebraFusion> How can I remove evolution
<rewt_> Well so far so good. Much thanks.
<rewt_> Now for my next problem.
<crimsun> cablop: no
<adub> dpkg -r evolution   apt-get remove evolution zebrafusion
<crimsun> adub: the real error is several lines above that
<navarone> Artanis also phex which is a java client for gnutella network
<rewt_> When I login...right when my login screen appears, I hear a beep. Then the drum plays. After i input my pw, i har a beep again. what could that be?
<adub> crimsun possibly and id love you if you could help me
<adub> lol i have been working on this orinoco card to work properly in monitor mode for some time now
<cablop> does OpenOffice 2.0.0.2 damage ubuntu?
<Madraykin> whats the bash command line to reboot the system?
<rewt_> <--has orinoco classic gold with monitor mode enabled :-D
<cablop> something has damaged my ubuntu gnome, and i don't know what is
<crimsun> Madraykin: sudo shutdown -r now
<cablop> i want to fix the problem
<tatters_> drummer is possibly on no repeat fee
<navarone> madraykin "sudo shutdown -r now"  < - - r is for reboot now mean immediately
<cablop> i installed my system two times in two days, by the same error
<adub> rewt_   c00L can you help me bro
<Madraykin> w00t.
<cablop> the problem is
<nickrud> rewt_, the ubuntu drum roll, and the beep, I'm not sure
<Artan1s> .rpm extension not supported by ubuntu?
<bubbleentity{L}> is someone able to help with networking problems, please?
<nickrud> Artan1s, no
<rewt_> When I login...right when my login screen appears, I hear a beep. Then the drum plays. After i input my pw, i har a beep again. what could that be?  grr its annoying
<rewt_> adub possibly?
<cablop> i cant start any gtk+gnome application launched as a different user
<rewt_> u got the classic gold?
<navarone> Madraykin you can shutdown (ie power off) by changing r to h for halt
<adub> rewt_ im getting an error on make         yes i have classic gold lucent
<nickrud> Artan1s, well, not supported for installation, you can look inside one with archive-manager I think
<cablop> and i CANNOT switch between users
<cablop> i must close my session befor opening a new one
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know where I can get bpmx?
<rewt_> adub......what are you using to monitor?
<cablop> could YOU hlep me?
<Artan1s> nickrud, I downloaded limewire and its rpm so I cant install it
<wastrel> cablop:  why can't you switch between users?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: from bmpx's wiki
<nickrud> Artan1s, true.
<Toma-> mordof_, ok... hows it going?
<Frogzo1> rewt_: -> sys -> prefs -> sound -> sound events
<nickrud> !tell Artan1s about limewire
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: otherwise, wait til it passes Debian NEW
<Frogzo1> !frostwire
<ubotu> somebody said frostwire was a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<Artan1s> nickrud, what can I use to download instead of limewire?
<cablop> mmm, when i try to launch a new logon screen ubuntu says "There are error trying to start X Server"
<adub> kismet
<navarone> wastrel took me a while to opena  terminla to find message from xwininfo...I was using alt-f2 to start prog not from terminal...<s>
<Madraykin> Now do I make the ubuntu screen text login before it goes to gnome?
<nickrud> Artan1s, frostwire is recommended I guess :)
<Toma-> Artan1s, gtk-gnutella works good...
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<adub> kwifimanager i can see my connection strength and that works fine
<cablop> or ubuntu says "I cant start X server. maybe it's not configured"
<rewt_> Frogzo1, what am i looking for?
<wastrel> navarone:  ahh sry  i didn't realize, heh i always use terminal - usually forget about the run dialog
<tatters_> how can I steal
<rewt_> Frogzo1, there are alot of sounds
<crimsun> Madraykin: echo something into /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<rewt_> * a lot
<nickrud> Artan1s, yes, gnutella, or the info to use limewire was just posted
<Artan1s> thanks
<navarone> wastrel no prob...was a learning experience...and no one got hurt...lol
<cablop> this is the problem
<adub> rewt_   what do i do about the make error  ??   cant figure out why its erroring
<cablop> ok, a sencond face of the same problem
<Madraykin> crimsun: Hmmm what you mean, can you give me the exact bash line?
<rewt_> adub,  what are you using to monitor with?
<cablop> i try to launch applications of different users from my account
<zebraFusion> Is ln the Linux version of a shortcut?
<crimsun> Madraykin: echo false |sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<cablop> then i write "$ su anotheruser theirapplication"
<farmer> Is it okay to install http://packages.debian.org/stable/sound/vsound for our ubuntu computer?
<rewt_> Frogzo1, there are alot of sounds...what am i looking for in here?
<cablop> zebraFusion, nope, is something better
* bubbleentity{L} askes again "is someone able to help with networking problems, please?"
<crimsun> cablop: you should be using gksudo -u
<cablop> zebraFusion - it's like an alias for folders
<adub> rewt_ kismet
<jetscreamer> bubbleentity{L}: just state wtf is wrong and what you've tried
<zebraFusion> cablop: I don't get it :[
<jetscreamer> !ask
<MarcN> zebraFusion: a windows shortcut is similar to 'ln -s'.  which is very different from simply ln (softlink vs hardlink).  Usually you want a softlink.
<tatters_> where can I download open source music and films I want to go straight :/
<crimsun> adub: did you ever pastebin your compilation errors?
<rewt_> did you configure the card in kismet.conf?
<jetscreamer> ya'll have a not so factoid stuffed bot btw
<navreet> can mplayer play .mov files under 64bit?
<adub> crimsun i will do that now
<jetscreamer> ahh
<Artan1s> once I download Gnutella, how do I install it
<tristan_> can someone help me install 'make'
<jetscreamer> !tell bubbleentity{L} -about ask
<Artan1s> its .deb
<bubbleentity{L}> jetscreamer, no packets are being transfered by dailup connection ,
<cablop> No works
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i blah.deb
<Artan1s> ty
<zebraFusion> is there a command that restarts all current aplications?
<tatters_> reboot
<cablop> gksudo -u root gedit gives me sollowing warning "(gedit:9707): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<cablop> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<RedRose> what's the name of the C man pages
<nickrud> Artan1s, no, just sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<lulu> wow
<tristan_> is the GNU "make" program in the package manager somewhere?
<pablo> Hello dear friends I am new user of Ubuntu
<jetscreamer> apt-get install build-essential libncurses5-dev and some gcc stuff which should already be there tristan_
<lulu> so many users
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8724       <-----  rewt_  crimsun
<rewt_> adum, hold on
<crimsun> cablop: gksudo gedit $foo
<rewt_> :)
<nickrud> Artan1s, if you have to 'download' a program, you're probably going at it in the wrong direction
<pablo> I am with issues for config my palm os
<crimsun> cablop: better yet: gksudo 'gedit $foo'
<bubbleentity{L}> is there a way around this,   modem is now configured correctly, isp adv connection is fine , no data thoughput
<pablo> Someone able to help me about this ?
<cablop> same warning
<jetscreamer> RedRose: apt-get install manpages-dev maybe not sure
<Artan1s> nickrud, I used the open with and it said it was unsuported
<MarcN> pablo: just ask your question/state your problem.
<cablop> and gedit doesn't work
<bubbleentity{L}> no known firewall
<teoti> adub, p/m with me
<bimberi> tristan_: yes, the package is "make", although you might want "build-essential"
<Artan1s> nickrud, when I did it your wa i got  the error 'E: Couldn't find package gtk-gnutella
<Artan1s> '
<navarone> Artanis gtk-gnutella is available thru apt-get or synaptic
<lulu> can anyone tell me what i use to compile make programs pls?
<cablop> zebraFusion, when you use ln, you can access a directory using their original name or the new one
<tatters_> make
<navarone> Artanis you need to enable a repo probably
<nickrud> Artan1s, you need to enable the repository that has gtk-gnutella, namely universe
<nickrud> !univers
<tristan_> ok thanks you jetscreamer and bimberi I will try
<ubotu> nickrud: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<teoti> adub.....u here?
<nickrud> !universr
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<crimsun> adub: dpkg -l gcc-3.4|grep ^ii
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Artan1s> nickrud, sorry, but how
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nickrud> Artan1s, I finally typed it right, just above
<adub> teoti yeah
<teoti> p/m with me
<cablop> zebraFusion, imagine you set some xmmms skins and you want to share the same folder with many users, then you use ln, to create those folders but using really only one
<Artan1s> nickrud: !universe
<Artan1s> whoops
<tristan_> "Couldn't find package build-essential"
<adub> gcc-3.4        3.4.4-6ubuntu8 The GNU C compiler        <--- crimsun
<nickrud> lol
<Artan1s> nickrud: bash: !universe: event not found
<b1ind> anyone else notice that the package servers are mighty slow? or is it just me?
<crimsun> adub: export CC=gcc-3.4
<tatters_> just u
<crimsun> adub: then try 'make' again
<lulu> can anyone tell what build-essential package is for?
<nickrud> Artan1s,  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<teoti> adub join me on #orinocoConf
<cablop> crimsun gedit opened at last, but i need to use it with root privileges
<Artan1s> ty
<nickrud> lulu, gcc, make, dpkg-dev, and a bit extra
<adub> crimsun ahhh that makes sense
<zebraFusion> How can I add an application to system startup?
<bimberi> tristan_: hm, that's strange,  put your sources.list on the pastebin
<jetscreamer> bubbleentity{L}: sorry that i personally am unable to help you with dialup, never done it with linux... you can try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html  which has  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Diald-HOWTO.html and http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/index.html , or just ask again in a few
<MarcN> lulu: gives you all the stuff you typically need to compile/link
<tristan_> ok
<tristan_> plz hold
<adub> crimsun still errors
* bimberi holds
<teoti> adub, /join #orinocoConf
<nickrud> zebraFusion, system-pref-sessions startup programs tab
<lulu> nicdrud, thank you i will try it now
<pablo> Someone able to help me about wine ?
<tatters_> nvr add a source willy nilly u dont know what lurks there
<navarone> Artanis your repo servers may be down as well...mine seem to be after trying apt-cache search
<bimberi> sheesh, although not as bad as 'mudpilot' yesterday
<lulu> has anyone here install 'nachos' on linux before?
<zebraFusion> nickrud: If I wanted to start Azureus on startup, I would just enter Azureus?
<cablop> zebraFusion if you want to restar all graphics applications press ctrl+alt+BKSPACE
<zebraFusion> cablop: Thanks for the help, but I want to do this all through the command line (ssh)
<nickrud> zebraFusion, yes
<tatters_> shh u dont know whose listning
<navarone> ok I am off for the night...take care folks
<pablo> If someone will want to add me on ORKUT for helpme about UBUNTU feel free Pablo Frota, I am brazilian
<humboldt> is there a logging facility that lets me log everything (apache, postfix, syslog) to a db, so I can more easily search for entries?
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<cablop> there's no solution to my trouble
<jetscreamer> hth
<cablop> i think i got a virus for linux
<wastrel> i always liked wvdial for dialup
<dijungal> quick question: how do i enable hybernate/suspend in ubuntu..?
<zebraFusion> nickrud: do you know the syntax to connect to a remote machien using vncviewer?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: will bmpx play m4p's?
<crimsun> cablop: is your current user in the admin group?
<nickrud> zebraFusion, no idea, sorry
<lulu> hi has anyone ran nachos on linux before?
<cablop> yes, admin, adm and root
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: not if its backend doesn't
<cablop> ah, sudo too
<nickrud> pppconfig stomps wvdial
<crimsun> cablop: it shouldn't be in group root
<tristan_> I've pasted my sources.list at http://pastebin.com/557059
<crimsun> cablop: nor sudo
<adub> crimsun you still here that didnt work i still get error
<Toma-> cablop, did you install the amsn package for ubuntu from the website?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: backend meaning encoded?
<cablop> i'm on sudo group, it let me use sudo withouth entering my password
<dijungal> how do i enable hybernate/suspend in ubuntu..?
<crimsun> adub: I can't help you if you don't keep your error posting updated
<cablop> Toma, yes i installed this
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no, I mean if xine or gst packages supporting faad
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: are{n't} installed
<bimberi> zebraFusion: xvncviewer address:n  (eg. 192.168.1.10:1)
<pianoboy3333> oh
<zebraFusion> Ahhhh, I was forgetting the x.
<tatters_> 49% of zombie PC are linux
<Toma-> cablop, i can verify there is nothing wrong and there is definitly no virus in it.
<zebraFusion> bimberi, Thanks a bunch. Can n = 0, as to run in the same instance as the machine's monitor is showing?
<crimsun> cablop: ll .X*
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8725       <---  crimsun and thanks btw
<cablop> Toma, this one amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<Toma-> cablop, yep.
<cablop> crimsun, what's ll .X* ?
<bimberi> zebraFusion: i don't know sorry
<dijungal> how do i enable hybernate/suspend in ubuntu..?
<crimsun> cablop: it's a command from which I need output
<bimberi> tristan_: those sources look ok, have you run "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<Toma-> isnt it ls?
<cablop> but three times ubuntu filed i instaled this program
<crimsun> cablop: more precisely, ll ~/.X*
<tristan_> no, not in like 2 months
<tristan_> I will - thanks
<cablop> how to run it?
<crimsun> cablop: do you have a Terminal open?
<Toma-> crimsun, no ll command here...
<crimsun> Toma-: ls -l, then
<cablop> there's no ll
<crimsun> Toma-: (it's an alias you need to uncomment in ~/.bashrc)
<Toma-> i c.
<cablop> this is the output -rw-------  1 cablop cablop 167 2006-02-15 20:16 /home/cablop/.Xauthority
<tatters_> 49% of linux are zombie PC,thats some percentage compared to its userbase,,,,,,,,,,,,,makes u think dunnit
<adub> crimsun you have any other suggestion on the #make
<nickrud> ll was one of the first things I ever learned about unix
<crimsun> adub: did you update your error pastebin?
<cablop> crimsun, the output is -rw-------  1 cablop cablop 167 2006-02-15 20:16 /home/cablop/.Xauthority
<nickrud> tatters_, sources, please
<teoti> Frogzo1, still here?
<crimsun> cablop: good
<djzn> how do I install the X-Window System without KDE or GNOME together in the server system
<tatters_> the interweb
<cablop> what does it mean?
<fliptod> can someone answer a network question
<nickrud> tatters_, nm, maybe on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Toma-> djzn, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<lulu> tatters_, what do u mean 'zombie' pc?
<crimsun> (x-window-system-core)
<fliptod> how can i find broadcast address
<crimsun> fliptod: look at your ifconfig output
<teoti> Frogzo
<teoti> ?
<cablop> command not found
<Frogzo1> fliptod: ifconfig
<djzn> TOma: will it install the whole thing?
<fliptod> i'm on c class network but if config tells me 255.255.255.255
<nickrud> djzn, you'll also need a window manager, like twm
<crimsun> cablop: which command?
<tatters_> one that has been taken over in some way,like email spammer
<a2xm> Nameeater, are u there?
<cablop> (x-window-system-core)
<Artan1s> nickrud: w00t thanks alot man
<cablop> hehe
<fliptod> is that right?
<tatters_> or used for a DDOS
<nickrud> Artan1s, yw
<crimsun> cablop: that wasn't directed to you
<cablop> maybe i commited a mistake
<Frogzo1> teoti: I'm just lurking really
<teoti> you said to go into my sound preferences
<Frogzo1> teoti: rewt?
<Toma-> djzn, that'll install a whole lot of Xorg stuff. run "apt-cache show xserver-xorg"
<fliptod> should'nt it be 192.168.1.255?
<teoti> yes
<adub> crimsun you there
<Mordof> Toma-, man, you rock!!!
<crimsun> fliptod: depends on your netmask
<navreet> anyone know why my fonts are still a little bit fuzzy under ubuntu? they're not SUPER CRISP [I am using an LCD btw] 
<Frogzo1> fliptod: well it depends, but probably yes
<navreet> at native res
<fliptod> netmask is 255.255.255.0
<crimsun> adub: I'm waiting for an answer to my last two questions
<Frogzo1> fliptod: check your /etc/network/interfaces
<Toma-> Mordof, its working?!
<cablop> crimsun, what i must do with this result? i don't know what's that
<fliptod> for what exactly
<Mordof> Toma-, yeah!!! perfectly :D:D:D
<crimsun> cablop: wait a sec, I'm busy
<Toma-> Mordof, have you given it a reboot test?
<cablop> mmm ok, sorry
<Mordof> Toma-, erm, i forget.. ill do that now
<nickrud> navreet, try experimenting with System-Preferences-Font, specifically subpixel smoothing and rgb order in details
<Toma-> Mordof, good luck :D
<adub> crimsun sorry what were they
<adub> i posted an error message
<adub> a new one
<Frogzo1> teoti: I'm not going to hold your hand, you now have enough to fix the problem
<crimsun> adub: url?
<Madraykin> in the unoffical ubuntu guide, it says "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" to add more stuff in the repostories ... what does the that URL I wrote do?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8725       <---  crimsun and thanks btw
<fliptod> ok i see. thanks a bunch
<nickrud> Madraykin, just ignore that guide
<Toma-> Madraykin, thats a hoary repo.
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Mordof> Toma-, sufficive to say, my screensavers run at like 210fps instead of 9fps now though :P
<Mordof> so i think its working normal
<Toma-> sooper
<teoti> Frogzo1, the sound im hearing isnt in here
<Toma-> Mordof, reboot will be the all important decider tho...
<navreet> nickrud, already did, it's easily seen by typing =, the space between the two bars of the = is gray... is it same for you?
<Madraykin> Hmm alrightly
<elkbuntu> Toma-, he's just gone to do that now ;)
<cablop> Madraykin, go to System->Administration->Sysnaptic Package Manager
<Frogzo1> teoti: then I don't know where it is
<Madraykin> aye
<crimsun> adub: why are you using a patch? Your chipset should be patched already.
<teoti> arg anyway to look it up in cnsole?
<cablop> Madraykin - then in options look for repositories and edit it
<nickrud> navreet, I'm not on a laptop right now but I was able to get a crisp image on one doing what I suggested above
<cablop> add or remove or uncheck
<Madraykin> cablop: Hmm yeah, I alrightly edit the repositories
<adub> crimsun really????  i dont understand?????
<cablop> Madraykin ok
<crimsun> cablop: do you get the same error with gksudo and gksu (presuming you've configured a root passwd)?
<adub> kismet doesnt run
<cablop> crimsum, yes
<teoti> what is this "system bell" in sound preferences?
<crimsun> adub: you should have been able to just configure kismet's /etc/kismet/kismet.conf, then start it. It won't run if you don't edit the conffile first.
<nickrud> teoti, it's a beep from the pc speaker
<Mordof> OMG! TOMA
<axiom> hi, i've run into a problem with GCC. any configure script returns "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" any ideas?
<crimsun> adub: there are instructions in /usr/share/doc/kismet/
<Mordof> i get 540 fps instead of 15 in antispect screensaver! lmfao
<cablop> crimsun, and i cant open a new logon screen, my systme it's only working with one-unique-user gtk+gnome applications at the same time
<crimsun> axiom: sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<Mordof> you are the best!
<zebraFusion> how can I restart all current running programs
<axiom> crimsun: thank you
<zebraFusion> or even a single one?
<cablop> crimsun, but i can open gedit or nautilus directly
<zebraFusion> from command line
<Mordof> Toma-, no glitches, works perfect :D
<Madraykin> After  I installed a program in synamtic, how do I access the program?
<Toma-> awesome :)
<cablop> crimsun, and i can type sudo konquest or sudo gimp, and they work
<Mordof> lol.. 540 fps
<Mordof> hey! i wonder if warcraft 3 will wine no!
<Mordof> now
<crimsun> cablop: but gksudo gimp doesn't?
<teoti> yea take off the comment on the lucent orinoco in the conf
<Mordof> last time i got it to start up but it just stayed black
<cablop> mmm let me try
<Mordof> maybe it was my vid card drivers
<Toma-> Mordof, i can run warcraft 3 thru wine on a tnt2 :D
<crimsun> cablop: (why do you need root privileges for gimp anyway)?
<teoti> if that's enabled will i hear a beep on bootup?
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  you can restart currently running services with their init script.
<Mordof> Toma-, sweet! wc3 is my fave game.. any suggestions as to getting it working perfect? (and on bnet)
<cablop> crimsun, gksudo gimp works
<Mordof> possibly
<nickrud> teoti, the gnome bell is way later that the boot beep, and has no control over it
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  for example  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Toma-> Mordof, bnet... no idea. only played locally :(
<crimsun> cablop: so gksudo and sudo both work fine
<w32> hey everybody-whats new
<zebraFusion> wastrel: would Azureus be in that same location?
<crimsun> cablop: now what commands are giving you errors (not warnings)?
<Mordof> Toma-, k... lmao.. they should put a cap on the fps of the screensavers, in AntSpotLight i get 890 fps
<Toma-> Mordof, just run it with "wine War3.exe -opengl"
<Syco54645> can anyone help me with my flash problem?  i have firefox 1.5 installed along with the newest flash player (i did it via apt-get and when that didnt work i did it manually) and sites are still saying that i either have javascript turned off or an old version of flash player.  can anyone give me a hand with fixing this?
<teoti> so why would my system beep on login? then play the login sound then beep when i input pw
<Mordof> Toma-, k :)
<tristan_> what was the name of the package "make" is in again?
<crimsun> tristan_: 'make'
<nickrud> Syco54645, take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for help with ff 1.5 & plugins
<crimsun> tristan_: the metapackage is 'build-essential'
<Hobbsee> tristan_: build-essential?
<tristan_> yes thank you all
<Toma-> Mordof, actually, i use cedega for that...
<l_r> hello
<Syco54645> nickrud: thanks, ill look there now
<mwillis>  Can anyone help me find the latest kernel to support quotas for ext3?
<Mordof> Toma-, i dont have cedega :S
<cablop> crimsun, mmmmmmmmmmmm let me think
<Toma-> !cvscedega
<ubotu> Toma-: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<l_r> is it possible to install a copy of the running ubuntu system on the hardisk from within the live-cd?
<nickrud> l_r, no
<cablop> crimsun,  i tryied gksudo konquest, it works witjh a lot of warnings and finnally they crashes
<l_r> do you know which distros allow this actually?
<ravv> Um a site for pasting images online? (quick non secure, just post for forumusage)
<nickrud> l_r, or, for all practical purposes, no
<cablop> crimsun, excuseme
<teoti> nickrud,  so why would my system beep on login? then play the login sound then beep when i input pw?
<nickrud> l_r, I've heard that the ubuntu dapper release will be able to
<cablop> crimsun, i tryied gksudo konquest, a lot of warnings but it works
<cablop> crimsun, i tryied gksudo gimp
<cablop> crimsun, no errors no warnings
<l_r> nickrud, when will that be out?
<crimsun> cablop: have you updated to the fixed KDE packages? See http://kubuntu.org
<nickrud> l_r, late april I hear
<Syco54645> nickrud: um i already did this stuff and it still doesnt work for me
<cablop> crimsun, now trying gksudo gedit
<cablop> mmm, yes, by a mistake, i don't want to update now
<Mordof> Toma-, ive heard it working in wine though, should i just use that?
<nickrud> Syco54645, wherever your firefox is at, there should be a directory plugins under it: that needs to be populated with links to java & firefox.
<Toma-> Mordof, yeh...
<bdawg543456> !help
<cablop> crimsun, i closed konquest but commandline remains waiting, i must press ctrl+c
<teoti> nickrud,  so why would my system beep on login? then play the login sound then beep when i input pw? :(
<Syco54645> ok
<nickrud> Syco54645, I'm currently using the breezy firefox, but that page worked for me
<Syco54645> ill check then
<bdawg543456> anyone help me?
<Syco54645> nickrud: thanks anyways
<catskul> How rough is dapper right now ? (usable ? )
<nickrud> teoti, because it should? ;)
<crimsun> cablop: I'd check for KDE updates first. See http://kubuntu.org
<cablop> still wainting for gedit to open
<Toma-> Mordof, http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=warcraft3
<adub> crimsun:     FATAL: Failed to set monitor mode: Invalid argument.  This usually means your drivers either do not support monitor mode, or use a different mechanism for
<Mordof> Toma-, tyvm
<teoti> nickrud, it never used to do it....
<adub> got kismet to work but yeah i still need monitor mode
<crimsun> adub: is this with kismet correctly configured?
<nickrud> Syco54645, sorry, but I'm using & helping standard installs: simpler
<adub> yes hostap,eth1,orinoco
<cablop> crimsun, but there's no problem with kde programs, i have problems with gnome
<adub> it tries to run but can't go into monitor mode
<cablop> crimsun  maybe the session manager
<taylor_> i need an answer fast how do i turn on SCSI emulation im tired of rippingcds at 0.6x how do i enable it
<Toma-> Mordof, np
<nickrud> teoti, I have no clue, really. I use visual bell, and no system sounds, personally
<axiom> i'm receiving this error when running a configure: "checking for openssl... configure: error: Could not find openssl's crypto library" i have openssl installed, any ideas?
<bdawg543456> help?
<taylor_> i need an answer fast how do i turn on SCSI emulation im tired of rippingcds at 0.6x how do i enable it
<Mordof> Toma-, how do i tell my version of wine?
<cablop> crimsun, gedit opened
<nickrud> taylor_, first try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc (assuming hdc is your cdrom)
<wastrel> taylor_:  you need kernel support for scsi emulation, when i did it i needed to compile a new kernel
<cablop> crimsun, only one warning related to session manager
<tristan_> does anyone know what directory contains the kernel source code?
<bdawg543456> anyone?
<cablop> crimsun, authentication refused
<nickrud> TrickyPhillips, /usr/src/
<bdawg543456> when i try to install ubuntu i get boot load failure
<crimsun> adub: / cablop: I'm heading out, back in two hours
<taylor_> that terminal command will enable it?
<nickrud> tristan_, /usr/src
<adub> crimsun k
<cablop> oh
<dle> Has anyone successfully upgraded today's USN stuff?
<cablop> thankls a lot
<DCCOLE> i have a hp 3200c scanner i want to use it in llinux
<Toma-> Mordof, just run "wine"
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8725       <---  crimsun and thanks btw
<cablop> i think i'll reinstall the system and never install amsn again
<DCCOLE> how do i set the scanner up
<bdawg543456> when i try to install ubuntu i get boot load failure
<wastrel> taylor_:  that command enables dma to the cd drive
<tristan_> my /usr/src is empty
<Toma-> Mordof, if you need the newest one, add "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list
<tristan_> can I install the kernel source there?
<Frogzo1> tristan_: install the source pkg
<tristan_> ok
<Madraykin> I love the matrix screen saver ... looks so cool =)
<DCCOLE> how do i set up a scanner
<Frogzo1> !rss-glx
<ubotu> rss-glx is, like, a package containing some fairly bling screensavers. Install the package, then run /usr/bin/rss-glx_install.pl
<tristan_> sorry - I've been off linux for a couple month, I'm mad rusty :-P
<wastrel> Madraykin:  i like the bouncing cows one
<bdawg543456> What other linux is good for beginners?
<nickrud> tristan_, then sudo-apt-get install linux-source-2.6
<axiom> i'm receiving this error when running a configure: "checking for openssl... configure: error: Could not find openssl's crypto library" i have openssl as well as libssl installed, any ideas?
<Madraykin> bdawg543456: ubuntu! ... seriously.
<nickrud> tristan_, 2.6.12 sorry
<bdawg543456> when i try to install it
<Syco54645> nickrud: that is fine, ill figure it out eventually
<Madraykin> bdawg543456: I tried redhat, it was confusing then ubuntu
<amphi> axiom: you have the libssl -dev package installed?
<bdawg543456>  it says boot load failure
<cablop> there's a differenced between "amsn_0.95-3.deb" and  "amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb"
<axiom> amphi: nope....i'll give that a shot, thanks
<cablop> ??
<cablop> is there a differenced between "amsn_0.95-3.deb" and  "amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb"???
<navreet> is mythtv busted in breezy?
<bdawg543456> ubuntu
<navreet> mythtv-backend:
<navreet>   Depends: mythtv-common (=0.17-3) but 0.18.1-5 is to be installed
<navreet>  Depends: libmyth-0.17  but it is not installable
<navreet>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<navreet> oops
<navreet> sorry
<amphi> axiom: autoconf's messages leave a bit to be desired - if it can't find the headers, it says the lib is missing
<mebaran151> what's a good router that does static ip and spi?
<nickrud> cablop, are the sizes different? (obvious check)
<mebaran151> just out of curiousity
<DCCOLE> how do i set up a scanner
<wastrel> what's spi?
<DCCOLE> ?????????????/
<bdawg543456> when i try to install ubuntu i get boot load failure
<cablop> i mean can i use  	amsn_0.95-3.deb instead in ubuntu?
<wastrel> DCCOLE:  usb scanner?  try sane
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Probably ones's for Ubuntu and one for Debian.
<DCCOLE> nope par
<DCCOLE> perralel
<Toma-> cablop, that package is fine...
<cablop> yes, but ubuntu one is working bad
<nickrud> cablop, you've run across a useful difference: if an ubuntu version is available, it is probably preferred
<axiom> amphi: yea, i'm still somewhat new at the whole "compile package from source thing" in addition to being new to a debian based system, so i'm still learning all the ropes. thanks for the help
<Toma-> cablop, it was built specifically for ubuntu, on a fresh ubuntu install.
<teoti> arg there has to be a reason why its beeping like this
<wastrel> DCCOLE:  maybe still sane but i dunno from parallel :] 
<Toma-> cablop, its also been tested on numerous other ubuntu machines
<DCCOLE> ok
<wastrel> DCCOLE:  sane detects my usb scanner automatically
<cablop> but my system crashed three times until using this ubuntu.deb
<teoti> When is Hoary coming out?
<cablop> change until word eith after
<wastrel> teoti:  hoary is old, breezy is current
<teoti> Dapper**
<cablop> *with
* nickrud faints
<teoti> lmao
<wastrel> teoti:  4/20/06
<teoti> ROFLCOPTER
<DCCOLE> it says cant find devices
<tristan_> what is a .bz2 file?  I know tar, gzip, zip, etc
<mclamb> is it possible to set nautilus background transparent?
<nickrud> oh, my birthday
<teoti> 4/20 lol
<nickrud> mclamb, no, unfortunately
* cyphase is going to start working on an RSS framework for Linux
<nickrud> teoti, :)
<teoti> so we can all get high and look at some crazy background they are going to apply
<_jason> tristan_: it's like gzip, man bzip2
<teoti> make us fall inlove with it
<teoti> :-P
<tristan_> thank you
<cablop> ok, forgeting the amsn-damager theory
<bdawg543456> can anyone in this room help me
* teoti can't wait.
<cablop> may the updates has damaged my system?
<nickrud> mclamb, the best you can do is not have nautilus draw the background (and then you loose the icons)
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Me neither.
<cyphase> anyone have any suggestions?
<teoti> I cannot figure out this beeeeeeep!!!! tonyyarusso any ideas?
<DCCOLE> what if i need to install the device??For the scanner
<Toma-> cablop, possibly. have you changed anything you shouldnt have?
<mclamb> nickrud, ok thanks
<cablop> mmm
<Toma-> teoti, what beep?
<tonyyarusso> teoti: What's it coming from?
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Well, wait, I mean what do you know anyway?
<cablop> i had a stable installation before
<cablop> three months
<russell__> hi
<teoti> why would my system beep on login? then play the login sound then beep when i input pw?
<fangorious> man, waiting for paritions to resize and copy is boring
<cablop> partition was reiserfs, and instaled using the original CD
<teoti> It beeps right before I input user name
<axiom> amphi: that worked, thanks a bunch
<cablop> ok, i installed amsn, i installed amule
<nickrud> fangorious, a little war & peace makes the time fly
<Toma-> teoti, possibly a system error... check thru system.log for errors? or Xorg.0.log
<fangorious> teoti: accessibility, to let blind users know it's ready
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Mine beeps when GDM loads too, not on pw though.
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Check in your GDM settings.
<cablop> graphics damaged, but i know i installed firefox from dapper, and i damaged a lot of package dependencies
<teoti> where are they?
<cablop> then i decided to reinstall
<nickrud> ah! accessiblity sounds like a good thing to look at teoti
<fangorious> teoti; System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<bdawg543456> when i burn the install on the cd what options should i set in Nero?
<nickrud> teoti, also, system->pref->accessibilty
<Toma-> cablop, so, basically, you've screwed your system, now youre saying amsn breaks it? maybe... just maybe, youre the one that screwed it? :)
<cablop> i used a DVD ubuntu instead, i downloaded it a moth ago
<bdawg543456> when im in the cd iso
<fangorious> when that beep first went into fedora you'd have though the users were getting cockpunched by their reactions to it
<nickrud> teoti, arg, assistive
<b1ind> do the ubuntu repositories have ftp equivalents?
<tonyyarusso> bdawg543456: Just burn from ISO probably.  Haven't used Nero, but that's basically all there is to it.
<b1ind> or are there any ftp mirrors?
<bdawg543456> k finalize disc?
<teoti> assitive is disabled
<Toma-> b1ind, yeh, i get my stuff from an ftp mirror
<phiber_optic> does anybody know when I ssh to a unix machine, how do i stay with my keyboard configuartions? Sicne when I ssh, some program on the remote host I am not able to press enter, backspace arrows
<fangorious> b1ind: you can point your browser to the URL for any of the specified mirrors
<cablop> let me continue explaining, i installed it from that dvd, i deleted open office and installed openoffice oppenoffice 2.0.0.2 from OpenOffice.org
<teoti> i checked that lol
<tonyyarusso> b1ind: I think all of the official mirrors have an ftp one.
<teoti> im in login screen setup
<teoti> what should i be looking for in here?
<cablop> then i installed amsn 0.95-3.ubuntu
<wastrel> teoti:  accessibility
<b1ind> thanks guys, will experiment
<teoti> uh huh
<fangorious> b1ind: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<fangorious> b1ind: lists a bunch of mirrors
<cablop> then i can't run any grpahic aplication as diferent user in my session
<teoti> Now what
<b1ind> do they work as sources for apt?
<teoti> Everything seems fine in there?
<cablop> and cannot switch between oppened sessions, then i cant start a new one if one is already working
<cablop> tha occurred at sundays night
<Toma-> cablop, could you do that before updating oo?
<fangorious> teoti: gdmconfig isn't coming up for me (probably because i'm running kdm) so i can't identify it right now
<tonyyarusso> teoti: Login Screen Setup > Accessibility tab, uncheck some boxes.
<teoti> why uncheck the boxes?
<cablop> install amsn before OOo?
<teoti> everything that needs to be check is checked?
<cablop> mmm
<Toma-> cablop, no, did the error happen after you installed OOo?
<cablop> let me remember
<teoti> and the sounds are fine
<cablop> mmmmmmmm
<cablop> maybe no
<BigDaddy> ok, back in ubuntu
<BigDaddy> the OS not the channel
<cablop> then debian OOo files are not good for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> teoti: I thought you didn't want to sounds?
<Toma-> cablop, probably not.
<cablop> mmm, but they work fine
<cablop> the OOo
<teoti> i dont want that beep that just recently started happening
<cablop> mmm
<teoti> where is system.log?
<teoti> mabe i can find errors
<Psi-Jack> How do I umount /dev, so I can copy the original underlying files before the tmpfs /dev mount?
<BigDaddy> who was I talking to an hour ago?
<fangorious> teoti: /var/log
<BigDaddy> chris maybe?
<teoti> how do i open log in terminal
<teoti> im in /var
<cablop> do you think if i uninstall OOo and recover last one, and reinstall something system must work again?
<n000b> hi
<tristan_> so in /usr/src I started to decompress the linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bzip2 file - but it's hung on the tar -x, and I don't think it's getting anywhere
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Okay.. Kubuntu has a rescue mode on the disc, correct?
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: add -v, so it becomes -xv
<teoti> i did ls i see log is in here
<tristan_> ok, thanks
<teoti> its blue
<Toma-> cablop, who knows. when you start putting weird things in it, it behaves quite odd.
<teoti> but i dont know how to open it
<brian_> im new to installing c programs, how do i install rovclock?
<wastrel> teoti:  it started recently?  maybe kernel beep if you upgraded kernel
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: if that still hangs, its because you didn't specify it correctly, look at man tar to see the correct usages
<nickrud> teoti, cd /var/log && less syslog
<teoti> i havent upgraded kernel that i know of
<Psi-Jack> Not to be rude or anything, but is this channel 90% brainless newbies? :)
<n000b> how do you set an ntp server of choice to sync the clock on boot? i get failed on every boot trying with the default one :(
<cablop> Toma, you say it's safe to install the ubuntu amsn
<nickrud> Psi-Jack, I hope so, they need somewhere
<Toma-> cablop, totally
<Psi-Jack> nickrud: Eh?
<cablop> mmm, the ubuntu amsn uses ubuntu human skin
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: if maybe brainless, I hope they don't come with ignorance/etc
<teoti> okay so what exactly in this log should i be looking for
<BxL> could someone give me an unmodified source.list
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Heh. I occasionally ask even simple questions, and never get a single responce. It's sad.
<_jason> ubotu: tell BxL about sources
<xerophyte> i have inet --> [router 192.168.0.1]  --> [ 192.168.0.102 eth0 linux server  eth 1 192.168.1.1]  --> [192.168.1.2 labtop ]  from the laptop  i can connect to the linux server 192.168.1.1 and i can ping 192.168.0.102, but i could not ping 192.168.0.1 .. does anybody know why   iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE and echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<catskul> any particular problems with upgrading to dapper ? can I mostly just replace "breezy" with "dapper" in my apt sources ?
<wastrel> brian_:  it really depends on what revclock - do you have a url?
<BxL> thanks _jason
<teoti> Feb 15 13:29:29 localhost kernel: [ 6429.583988]  APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<DeluxXx__> could someone take a look at that ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=706131#post706131
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: well not everyone is around, and not everyone can always help
<_jason> ubotu: tell catskul about dapper
<teoti> could that make it beep?
<fangorious> Psi-Jack: it's not just you, happens to all of us. (still haven't figured out why I don't have shutdown/restart in my logout dialog)
<kyo> I don't really like x-chat ... is bitchx more minimumistic?
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: All times of the day, all times of the weak? :)
<cablop> is it true that some ubuntu updates damage the system?
<Toma-> cablop, nope
<Psi-Jack> fangorious: Well, are you using kdm or gdm?
<wastrel> kyo:  bitchx is console not gui
<_jason> kyo: try irssi too
<farous> kyo try irssi
<n000b> never mind found it (/etc/default/ntpdate) guess need some sleep
<kyo> wastrel, yes I want console
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: bitchx-gtk. :)
<kyo> w00t ...
<fangorious> Psi-Jack: kdm
<catskul> _jason, ubotu doesnt seem to be responding
<kyo> !bitchx
<ubotu> kyo: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Psi-Jack> fangorious: And you don't get the option to shutdown/restart?
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: thinking on the other side of the equation, its not always fun to be flooded with questions, and if you made a mistake, etc you have to cope with any loss that comes along with it
<_jason> catskul: someone made ubotu forget about dapper :/, one sec
<kyo> Hmm
<catskul> !dapper
<ubotu> catskul: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: imo, linux is *not* for the faint-hearted
<teoti> Feb 15 16:16:16 localhost gconfd (rewt-9873): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" t
<teoti> could that cause the beep
<_jason> catskul: The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release,
<_jason> due April 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are
<kyo> So can I find bitchx in synaptic?
<_jason> encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Anytime I provide help, I provide GOOD help. I do not worry, that whatever I do provide, will be used in vein, and if it does, it's not my problem from there. :)
<_jason> bah, sorry for that
<fangorious> Psi-Jack: I can shutdown/restart from kdm. But once logged in (to gnome), after selecting System->Log out, there's no option to shutdown or restart
<nickrud> teoti, no, those are syslog spam
<b1ind> hey adub, you around?
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: heh
<wastrel> kyo:  bitchx is in universe
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: that's what happens, when you choose one to become your main desktop manager, the other one loses functionality
<teoti> nick what along the lines should i be looking for?
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: Scarey!
<b1ind> irssi all the way! :p
<Mordof>  /me loves fileshack dling
<Mordof> grr, stupid spaces
<nickrud> teoti, no freaking clue, honestly.
<BigDaddy> nickrud - were you the one that told me me to use dpkg-reconfigure blah blah blah?
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: I have gdm as default, I wanted to get KDE but synaptic asked which one do I prefer GDM or KDM, I chose GDM, and I inherently lost extra functions for KDE that used to be there
<nickrud> BigDaddy, yeah
<teoti> shit
<fangorious> hatake_kakashi: hm, i'll have to try reverting back to gdm to see if that brings it back. sounds like a prime candidate for freedesktop.org standardisation
<teoti> sh1t*
* nickrud wonders where this will go 
<Psi-Jack> Welp. I guess I gotta finish the final steps of my HDD->HDD cp of Kubuntu, on the rescue mode of the install disc, since I can't umount /dev :)
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: I doubt if it will help, but then again it doesn't hurt to tryt
<BigDaddy> OK, well that didn't work, so I got p!ssed and killed Ubuntu. Now I have a have fresh installation.
<hatake_kakashi> s/tryt/try
<tristan_> so I'm attempting to see the files in the .tar archive - by using tar -t lin...tar and it doesn't list anything
<BigDaddy> I have only configured my internet connection to get on here
<Bung> friend of mine is having trouble with write permissions on his external usb drive ... ive searched wiki/help dont see anything ... is there some kind of thing he has to do? sudo to write files?
<BigDaddy> What would be the first thing you recommend I do? Video driver or mount HD's
<catskul> _jason, the wiki suggests installing via CD... is it possible to do it via apt.sources change.... and in either case is it an upgrade... or overwrite ?
<hatake_kakashi> Bung: check mount permissions, check owner:group for those files, etc
<fangorious> hatake_kakashi: well my wife uses kde, and she has shutdown/restart in her logout dialog, and my laptop uses gdm and i log into gnome, and i have it there (and kubuntu-desktop is also installed on the laptop)
<nickrud> BigDaddy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nickrud> BigDaddy, do that next
<gurlpleez> what's up
<_jason> catskul: yes, but do you understand that dapper is a development version and will probably still break.  Are you comfortable having an unusable system for some days and fixing problems yourself?
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: you have shutdown and restart on KDE whilst using GDM? I assume you are probably on breezy
<Bung> hatake, ok ill give those a search, thanks
<BigDaddy> no, is it true that I should log out of GNOME before restarting X?
<BigDaddy> no=now
<b1ind> If I started my install from server, is it possible that I'm missing some kernel options to allow me to get dri working?
<gurlpleez> what are you talking about
<nickrud> BigDaddy, yes, unless you're sure you won't kill a program with unsaved dta
<nickrud> *data
<fangorious> hatake_kakashi: no, using kdm, logging into kde, i have shutdown/restart. using kdm/gnome I don't. using gdm/gnome i do, haven't tried gdm/gnome
<catskul> _jason yeah im aware and comfortable
<BigDaddy> OK, I am doing that now. Forgive me if I do not respond quickly. at 800x600 not too much fits up here on the screen
<fangorious> anyone know how to use parted to copy a partition? partition magic is crapping out on me
<_jason> catskul: then yes you can just change breezy to dapper and upgrade is the same as to breezy from hoary
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: yeah imo, those dm, have different hooks for each other, in terms of the way things are dealt, so you choose one and lose the functionality for the other imo
<fangorious> hatake_kakashi: that makes sense. annoying, but it makes sense.
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: you probably didn't specify the the file, if that still hangs, add -v to it, so it becomes -tv foo.tar.. I assume its only a tarred archive?
<tristan_> no, I tried that
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: yeah, well you're not the only one who have to deal with it :)
<tristan_> it's a .tar.bz2 archive
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: try -jtv foo.tar.bz2
<tristan_> am I not bunzip2'ing correctly?
<tristan_> ok
<tristan_> I will, thanks
<catskul> _jason, can I trouble you for your sources.list... my current is full of extra crap
<cablop> About OpenOfice.org, we know ubuntu breezy have a beta of OpenOffice.org 2, not the final, i want to update ti finall, how can we do it? there's a place with OpenOffice.org final for ubuntu???
<Bung> i installed ubuntu on my friends laptop, and i didnt see a terminal shortcut in gnome... am i just blind?
<_jason> ubotu: tell catskul about sources
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<hatake_kakashi> tar probably can't list files if its not a tar archive. That is, having extra extension at the end of tar will probably make tar not understand the compressed files
<nickrud> Bung, apps-accessories-terminal from the top menu
<Bung> ah ok
<tonyyarusso> I tried installing OpenBox from the repos, but it only loads a blue screen.  Eerily reminiscent of Windows if it weren't for Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<BigDaddy> nickrud - OT question. In Synaptic, the packages have 3 icons. A green square for installed and a white square and then a square with a star. What do those white squares mean?
<nickrud> mc is pretty nice for looking inside various tar files
<hatake_kakashi> Green for installed, white is not installed
<_jason> catskul: make sure you have the 'ubuntu-desktop' and 'ubuntu-base' package installed
<lightstar> tonyyarusso, have u tried fluxbox?
<bimberi> BigDaddy: Help -> Icon Legend
<tonyyarusso> lightstar: Yes.  I'm trying to check out a bunch, and I'm just wondering why this one doesn't work.
<nickrud> BigDaddy, had to look: not installed :)
<BigDaddy> aahh. Thank you bimberi
<cablop> ubotu, do you know if i can download all the Ubuntu OpenOffice files? i need to install them to a lot of machines and we cannot use internet to do it
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, cablop
<bimberi> BigDaddy: yw :)
<tristan_> no, the tar -jtv foo.tar.bz2 is not working
<lightstar> tonyyarusso, openbox in my opinion is simplistic..i had 2 use fbpanel just 2 get a panel 2monitor my things ezily
<catskul> _jason, thanks
<fangorious> cablop: ubotu is a bot
<cablop> fangorious, what's a bot? what's a bot?
<_jason> catskul: a machine, 'robot'
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8725       <--------  im getting that make error trying to patch the orinoco classic gold drivers
<nickrud> !me
<ubotu> nickrud: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BigDaddy> OK - Question on step 11. "#
<BigDaddy> Once the search is complete find linux-restricted-modules-386 (or linux-restricted-modules-686 if you are running the 686 kernel) in the list and mark it for installation the same way as before.
<BigDaddy> "
<tonyyarusso> cablop: A perl script sitting in the room to respond in certain ways.
<BigDaddy> how do I know which kernel I have?
<b1ind> uname -a
<nickrud> BigDaddy, uname -r
<BigDaddy> I have an AMD Athlon64 3500
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell cablop about yourself
<nickrud> BigDaddy, in a terminal, type uname -r
<catskul> Here Goes !
<cablop> ubotu it's not human!
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cablop
* catskul holds breath and goes under
<tristan_> ls
<BigDaddy> can I have a terminal open with Synaptic open?
<tristan_> lol, sorry
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Correct.
<nickrud> BigDaddy, yes, you just can't use apt-get while synaptic is open
<cablop> ubotu: who are you?
<bimberi> ubotu tell cablop about yourself
<ubotu> cablop: what are you talking about?
<cablop> ubotu: upgrade OpenOffice 2 to final version
<ubotu> cablop: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> ubotu is a bot :P
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BigDaddy> nickrud - this is what I got - 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<tonyyarusso> cablop: It's not that smart.  Perl script, not R2D2.
<farous> tonyyarusso: :)
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: better than nothing
<teoti> Alright just tried something need to reboot to see if it wrked :-D brb with confirmations.
<cablop> :( but i remeber another robot three years ago able to talk about itself and a lot of things
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi: For sure.  But doesn't respond well to complete sentences.
<nickrud> BigDaddy, so try linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic (I'm not on a 64bit, so that's a guess for the exact name)
<cablop> ubotu: how to update OpenOffice?
<spazzz> Question... Is there any huge difference between MySQL 4.0 and MySQL 4.1?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cablop
<_jason> ubotu: tell cablop about ooo2
<hatake_kakashi> !tell cablop about ooo2
<hatake_kakashi> heh nice
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: ah well, better than copying and pasting from sites for simple little queries :)
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi: Yep.
<cablop> ubotu was nice but not smart
<ubotu> cablop: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cablop> nice
<nickrud> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nickrud :)
<nickrud> he deserves it
<cablop> but ubotu gave me the right url
<tristan_> is there any other program that will decompress a .tar file?  (aside from tar)
<spazzz> Does anyone know anything about MySQL?
<_jason> tristan_: why...
<_jason> ubotu: tell spazzz about anyone
<rewt_> WoooorkEDs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tristan_> no matter what I do, I get no response from tar when decompressing this
<phiber_optic> does any know how to ssh to a remote desktop an keep my keyboard configurations, since when I remote desktop to a place my enter and backspace keys are disabled...
<rewt_> No more beepy beepy.
<rewt_> ^_^
<_jason> tristan_: what command are you using
<tristan_> I'm trying tar -tv foo.tar just to see if it's corrupted
<tristan_> that hangs
<tristan_> tar -x hangs
<tristan_> tar -xv hangs
<spazzz> _Jason.. if you noticed.. I did and no one answered
<dle> tristan - try adding an f
<tristan_> I've tried tar -xf
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: the file is actually .tar? not .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 or .tar.bzip2 or you didn't rename the extension?
<_jason> spazzz: then either no one knows or you got lost in the scroll, just wait a bit and repeat or try the forums and wiki while you wait
<tristan_> no, the original file was a foo.tar.bz2
<tonyyarusso> tristan_: How'd you take off the bz2?
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: then its supposed to be -jxf or -jxvf
<tristan_> so I used bunzip2 -t foo.tar.bz2 to test its integrity
<_jason> tristan_: then you would do tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: mv foo.tar.bz2 foo.tar
<tristan_> I'll try it, but I think that hung last time I gave it a whirl
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi: That would be an issue then, yep.
<bdawg543456> Someone help me
<bdawg543456> please
<tonyyarusso> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<bdawg543456> k
<bdawg543456> im at the splsh screen
<rewt_> Well if anyone has a beep on startup, the fix isto edit your pcmcia config and turn quiet mode on. :)
<bdawg543456> trying to install
<hatake_kakashi> renaming it doesn't help tristan_, if its .tar.bz2 and you renamed it to .tar it would fail to work because it a compressed with another program and not by tar
<rewt_> it ws just a notification beep saying it found a pcmcia card
<bdawg543456> and i press enter for default installation and i get a boot error
<hatake_kakashi> s/it/its
<tristan_> I didn't remane it
<yoink23> hi, ive followed the wiki regarding getting AAC audio support, but I'm still not getting it (dapper/rythmbox/gstreamer)
<Mordof> booo! warcraft 3 isnt working right :S
<BigDaddy> OK, I did everything to the letter. I am going to log off, then press ctrl+alt+backspace.
<tristan_> I used bunzip2 to decompress it once, then tried tar to do the second decompress, is that not a valid option?
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: then simply put, -xf or -xvf would not work because tar assumes that file is .tar not .tar.bz2, etc
<tristan_> I've done that with foo.tar.gz files
<bdawg543456> any ideas?
<nickrud> BigDaddy, luck
<BigDaddy> That should do it right? I should be able to change my resolution to what I have under windows?
<spz> blah
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: well, you can do that, but tar also allows you to decompress and extract on the fly
<tristan_> but gunzip2 renames the new decompressed file
<spz> anybody: am I visible?
<tristan_> yeah, I'm gonna give that a shot
<nickrud> BigDaddy, that will get you one step further, you may need to do another
<nickrud> !tell BigDaddy about fixres
<BigDaddy> lol, in that case, I'll see you in a minute
<taylor_> if i just enabled scsi emulation through a terminal do i have to restart my computer for it to take effect
<nickrud> BigDaddy, nearly everyone gets in one, some have to go one more stemp
<nickrud> *step
<hatake_kakashi> for gzip, its tar -zxvf foo.tar.gz.. for bzip2, its tar -jxvf foo.tar.bz2
<bdawg543456> When i try to install ubuntu  with default installation i get a boot error any ideas?
<tristan_> ok, so I tried tar -jxvf foo.tar.bz2 and I get the following: linux-source-2.6.12/Documentation/vm/balance
<tristan_> tar: linux-source-2.6.12/Documentation/vm/balance: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<taylor_> if i just enabled scsi emulation through a terminal do i have to restart my computer for it to take effect
<BigDaddy> I bookmarked it. BBL
<wastrel> it's chilly in my apartment
<tristan_> I get that error for every file in the archive
<taylor_> if i just enabled scsi emulation through a terminal do i have to restart my computer for it to take effect
<snoozix> hi. is there a of installing the high performance liquid style (kde) on breezy badger?
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: are you trying to extract a certain file/directory out of tar.bzip2 file or are you trying to extract the tar.bzip2 file within another archive that is also compressed/tarred?
<tristan_> I got it
<tristan_> I needed sudo :-P
<tristan_> hot damn
* bdawg543456 When i try to install ubuntu with default installation i get a boot error any ideas?
<taylor_> if i just enabled scsi emulation through a terminal do i have to restart my computer for it to take effect
<tristan_> anwyay - thanks for your patience, and all the help
<spz2> hi
<nickrud> taylor_, that would probably be a good check for further functionality, yes :)
<zebraFusion> I need some help
<taylor_> o ok...im kinda slow now it seems to obvious...
<ilya> hi
<zebraFusion> when I access my VNC server through the network (xvncviewer 192.168.2.2 for my desktop) it prompts me for the password and works perfectly
<spz2> I'm having a problem:  I installed XP after Ubuntu on a different partition, and now I cant boot linux... no choices at the bootloader
<hatake_kakashi> bdawg543456: set verbose settings at boot, via F6 I think when you boot the disc up, afterwards check via Alt+F3 and Alt+F4
<zebraFusion> however, when i try to connect from another network
<zebraFusion> it fails to connect
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<bdawg543456> what
<brandon_> spz2: install grub
<tonyyarusso> !tell spz2 about grub
<zebraFusion> does anyone know what ports I'd have to open up to allow the vnc connection
<_jason> zebraFusion: 5900
<tonyyarusso> spz2: It's a Live CD / chroot situation.
<hatake_kakashi> zebraFusion: cat /proc/services| grep vnc
<Eleaf> hmm
<yoink23> hi, ive followed the wiki regarding getting AAC audio support, but I'm still not getting it (dapper/rythmbox/gstreamer)
<lightstar> zebraFusion, 5900
<rewt_> how do i find out what kind of integrated wireless card I have?
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: lspci
<spz2> install grub how
<spz2> I cant boot linux
<nickrud> spz2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<spz2> hah
<spz2> ok
<bdawg543456> hatake_kakashi waht do u mean?
<carpediem> yoink23: are these DRM encoded AAC?   Because I don't think you can get them to work on Linux.
<zebraFusion> hatake_kakashi, no sound directory
* tonyyarusso damns DRM lots
<hatake_kakashi> spz2: you probably have multiple drives and the grub installed on another hard disk instead of the one you thought of, maybe unplug those other hard disks temporarily and reinstall again. I had that problem before where I have 3 hard disks
<nickrud> carpediem, you're right about drm, no way
<zebraFusion> hatake_kakashi, it works on my local connection but I think my firewall is blocking it
<rewt_> 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<zebraFusion> even though I have port 5900 unblocked
<rewt_> That what im supposed to be looking for?
<cablop> thanks a lot people, i must go now
<cablop> have a nice time :)
<nickrud> hatake_kakashi, windows overwrote the hda mbr for him, the wiki will walk him through a fix
* rewt_ runs to port 5900
<cablop> ciao
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi: I think spz2 just overwrote the MBR b/c of the Windows install, so needs to write grub back to it.
<rewt_> :-P jk
<hatake_kakashi> bdawg543456: when you boot the cdrom, you get the boot menu. press F5 or F6 until you can see how to set verbose settings. type those in along with the words linux at the start. It should show more verbose information
<hatake_kakashi> zebraFusion: well, edit your firewall settings
<carpediem> yoink23: if so, your best option is to install SharpMusique, and redownload everything from ITMS as non-DRM AAC
<spz2> yeah thats all it is
<romeojj> I have a general question about dependencies. I mean say I have the base system installed and all up-to-date and I download a package that requires a version of a library that is different than the one I have installed. How do I install another version while keeping the original version so all of my other apps can use it and run happily?
<hatake_kakashi> nickrud: probably
<spz2> ill reinstall grub with the install CD
<yoink23> carpediem: no, they arent drm'd...i just played them in breezy, then i did a fresh install of dapper and dont know how to get support back
<wastrel> hi
<rewt_> hatake_kakashi, 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<rewt_>  this what im looking for ?
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: hmm well I was assuming totally full on linux install with no dualboot, etc
<FliesLikeALap> heh nickrud  the damned windows boot disk overwrote my MBR without prompting me, i had to fix it the other day
<spz2> im having another serious prob with breezy: cant get X to run
<spz2> think its due to my graphics card unsupported
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi: Nah, broke it after putting XP on afterwards.
<spz2> ATI Radeon X1300
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: seems like it, is there any other network, ethernet controller you have?
<brandon_> x1300 wouldn't affect x
<nickrud> romeojj, not easily, if you mean a library from an outside repository
<rewt_> im using my orinoco classic gold bc i only run wirelss
<spz2> i should at least get 2d right?
<yoink23> carpediem: i assume they are aac...they have .m4a extensions
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: heh, its supposed to be the other way round, seems like spz2 needs to get livecd to fix that up again
<carpediem> yoink23: do you have faad and libfaad installed
<rewt_> but i want to try to get my internal working bc of its better range
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi: Could be, yeah.
<brandon_> ITS NOT THE GFX CARD SPZ, it might be a faulty install of x
<spz2> its the default install.... are there any scripts to config X?
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: look for broadcom driver for linux, that may help
<zebraFusion> Port 5900 is unblocked on my router but it still is not connecting
<brandon_> hmm...
<bdawg543456> Ok when i try to install ubuntu i get a error i dont know whats wrong?
<carpediem> yoink23: and libmp4v2-0
<brandon_> have you installed any packages lately...??
<brandon_> what error bdawg?
<heliotrope> is there a good c++ compiler for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> spz2: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does a lot of that, otherwise manually editing your xorg.conf.
<rage`> Hey guys, has anyone had trouble with madwifi drivers?
<yoink23> carpediem: libfaad2-0 and faad, yes
<bdawg543456> lemme see hold on ill run it
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: if there is none, you may have to use ndiswrapper, kinda like running windows drivers through wine to get it translated onto linux. To go about on that, I'm not too sure exactly
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: sudo apt-get install build-essential  (gcc)
<tristan_> so when a program asks for the linux source directory - should I give it /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12?
<lightstar> heliotrope, are you asking bout a editor or just the compiler?
<bdawg543456> brandon_  iget isolinux disk error 80
<X-GueSt> is there anyway to change keyboard layout on xorg ?
<BigDaddy> nickrud - OK, I am on that link you just gave me. I now have a xserver configuration window up
<X-GueSt> to gnome or terminal .. everything
<X-GueSt> 1layout 4 everthing
<heliotrope> lightstar, im not sure, something like netbeans or .net for windows
<brandon_> hmm...what part of the install gives you this error bdawg?
<spz2> tony: ok. I'll try that
<yoink23> carpediem: yeah and the other one
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: if you put it there, yes
<bdawg543456> the beginning
<cablop> hello again
<X-GueSt> I change my keyboard layout on gnome but it doesnt seem to work
<bdawg543456>  default install
<X-GueSt> :|
<romeojj> well, just another version of a library, say a newer version that isn't in the repositories
<spz2> does anybody recommend metacity or fluxbox?  all I've tried are GDM and KDE
<willmore> does a default install just install ubuntu-base? or more?
<carpediem> yoink23: and gstreamer-0.8-faad?
<romeojj> s it possible to have two or more different versions of the same libraries running at the same time
<tristan_> I did, but I'm not sure if it's looking for specific source files
<brandon_> maybe reburning the iso may help
<yoink23> carpediem: yes
<hatake_kakashi> bdawg543456: you may need to upgrade your bios, your bios cannot read certain bootable cds
<lightstar> heliotrope, gcc comes with a g++compiler for c++, if you're looking for a editor you can use SciTe or anjuta
<nickrud> BigDaddy, the key is setting the HorizSync and VertRefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to match your monitor
<tristan_> are source files just the .C files
<tonyyarusso> spz2: Fluxbox is great as a light one.
<tristan_> ?
<carpediem> yoink23: which media player were you using again?
<bdawg543456> really?
<lightstar> heliotrope, there is oso kdevelop but i havent used it extensively
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: no, there is .h and various other bits and pieces
<nickrud> BigDaddy, that fixres link walks you through that
<cablop> i have error in my ubuntu, but i don't want to have them again, and i don't want to try fixing them, so i'll make some questions in order to avoid vcommiting mistakes again
<amphi> tristan_: source files of what?
<brandon_> try flashing the bios, yeah.
<yoink23> carpediem: rhthmbox...it says the are not audio streams...and yet ive played them before
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso i got an error
<bdawg543456> to waht
<tristan_> the linux kernel
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: What was it?
<bdawg543456>  i dont knowwaht one to get
<FlannelKing> heliotrope, you can also look into eclipse (with cdt package) for an IDE
<joeee> bdawg543456 is using the install cd from the ubuntu site, he gets to the splash screen then he chooses the default install options, then he gets an error
<hatake_kakashi> bdawg543456: I had that case happening with my old mobo, around 8 years old, and it cannot boot most recently created cds
<carpediem> yoink23: sec, let me see if rhythmbox will play my m4a files.  I usually use other stuff.
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso, could not open lock file
<tristan_> "directory containing the linux source code"
<amphi> tristan_: c and c header (.h) files mostly, with a small bit of architecture specific assembler
<bdawg543456> so where can i get a bios upgrade
<rewt_> i found this.......
<rewt_> Network Card
<rewt_> Integrated 10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)
<rewt_> Wireless Connectivity
<rewt_> 54g 802.11b/g WLAN with 125HSM* / SpeedBooster and BroadRange support
<tristan_> ok
<yoink23> carpediem: oh, perhaps its the player that is the limitation
<hatake_kakashi> joeee: if that's true, then I wouldn't have a clue.. maybe you have a buggy mobo?
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: Close Synaptic first.
<hatake_kakashi> bdawg543456: from your motherboard's website of course
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso, how do i do that? i don't think it's open
<brandon_> What is your pc manufacturer bdawg?
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso, sorry i just installed ubunto last night
<carpediem> yoink23: probably not, if gstreamer can support it, rhythmbox should...but I want to be sure.
<BigDaddy> nickrud - the thing that has me confused is that I can choose nv or nvidia. this isn't addressed in the guide
<hatake_kakashi> joeee: err s/you/he
<snoozix> did anyone install ubuntu as a "server"? (choosing boot argument server at install startup)?
<cablop> some of you said installing OpenOffice.org 2.0.0.2 from OpenOffice.org was a bad idea, is it true?
<brandon_> Nope.
<brandon_> Installed fine for me.
<bdawg543456> i think i have a asus
<nickrud> BigDaddy, I'm not sure where you're at, but nvidia is the 3d capable driver
<brandon_> Oooh...asus....
<spz2> does anybody have to unplug their computer to get it to restart?  my emachine d6417 wont reboot with alt+ctrl+del under linux.  it'll terminate all procs but then the fans speed up and the bios doesnt boot up.. just blank....
<spz2> havent tried to reboot with a fully-functional install yet though
<Eleaf> hm
<joeee> bdawg543456: You could try SuSE, it's supposed to be a good beginners distro also
<brandon_> http://www.asus.com/
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: Ah, 'k.  Was assuming it was.  Do you have package updates in process in the background perhaps?
<hatake_kakashi> brandon_: Asus isn't that great, I had two of their mobos (and currently I'm on the second one). The Asus mobo PS/2 ports break very easily
<rewt_> So what would i look up to find a driver?
<amphi> spz2: hard to say - could be broken acpi
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso, i shouldn't i dont know how to use anything yet
<bdawg543456> thank you
<bdawg543456> all
<nickrud> spz2, I've had my emachine lock up like that, yeah. Got a different one
<cablop> wich is better file system for ubuntu? ext3 or reiserfs? any other?
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: you can surf the net with wired right?
<cablop> will ext2 works well?
<spz2> nick: hw problem?  only does it under linux
<rewt_> yea i think i found something :)
<brandon_> ext3 works pretty well.
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: True, but if you had the little red circle with the arrow show up, it could be going on.  I'm thinking it's likely you're still upgrading because it's new off the disk.
<amphi> carpediem: reiser is very fast, but many people consider it unreliable - ext3 is pretty tried and true (not that I use either ;)
<hatake_kakashi> cablop: ext3 is ext2 with journalling, ext2 has single filesize limitations, similar to that of fat32
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: Check your running processes for either synaptic or apt.
<brandon_> Go with ext3 if your pc is somewhat newer, ext2 works better for older pc's.
<spz2> amphi:  what does acpi do?  is it optional?
<nickrud> spz2, kernel/hardware issues, I figured
<amphi> cablop: reiser is very fast, but many people consider it unreliable - ext3 is pretty tried and true (not that I use either ;)
<cablop> so ext3 is the best option?
<amphi> sorry, carpediem - tab completion
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso, nope :\
<brandon_> I believe so cablop.
<hatake_kakashi> reiserfs is fast for small single files, but bad for big chunks like iso images for example
<amphi> cablop: if you have to ask, I'd say yes
<brandon_> I use it on all my *nix machines.
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: Ookay..
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso, i have an update notifier but it's sleeping
<adub> can someone help me get orinoco patch drivers to build properly i keep getting an  error on the make command
<carpediem> amphi: I figured, np
<hatake_kakashi> I use different ones, I have reiserfs for /tmp, jfs for /home, xfs for / and ext3 for /boot
<spz2> one more thing i was thinking about trying... anybody use VMWare for Ubuntu under windows?
<hatake_kakashi> adub: as in what sort of error?
<kyo> does ubuntu comes with KDE in the respitory?
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: heh - how does jfs seem? I have xfs here ATM
<nmstryoda> spz2, yes
<hatake_kakashi> kyo: both KDE and Gnome are in the repos
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: As it should be....
<brandon_> spz2, its a pain in the ass to set up, just use grub.....
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: dunno, I think its ok, to be frank, I never really tried to do much nor did I fully understand jfs
<nmstryoda> spz2, you can download the VMware player for Windows or Linux and the "BrowserAppliance" whcih is just ubuntu scaled down
<BigDaddy> OK, how do I find out the bus identifier of my video card?
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso: like i said, i've never seen any of this before, its my first day without windows
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8725       <--------  im getting that make error trying to patch the orinoco classic gold drivers
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know what could prevent apt-get acquiring a lock if synaptic nor another apt are running??
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso, sorry
<spz2> is it buggy?
<adub> hatake_kakashi there is the link to the error
<kyo> hatake_kakashi, so how would I switch to KDE? I'm using gnome right now
<cablop> somebody knows any issue related to install debian openoffice into ubuntu?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: update-manager
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: lsof| grep apt
<tonyyarusso> _jason: That's sleeping.
<brandon_> cablop: use automatix
<hatake_kakashi> kyo: there is guide on the kubuntu.org website
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: xfs seems nice, I run it on my laptop; I can get the hd to spin down for 10 minutes at a time with some /proc tweaking
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<brandon_> it automatically install openoffice and many other programs
<Hysty> tonyyarusso: maybe they havent quite unlocked from previous use?
<tonyyarusso> heliotrope: See hatake_kakashi's.
<amphi> cablop: I would not do that
<kyo> ok gret
<kyo> *great
<brandon_> make sure you root "sudo"
<tonyyarusso> Hysty: Can you check/force tht?
<snoozix> did anyone here just figure out how to get the old gtk2 file selection dialogs?
<tonyyarusso> *that
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<heliotrope> tonyyarusso ok
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: yeah but the great pitfall afaik with xfs is that it extensively uses RAM, so if you copy something big and half way through, the power cuts out, I think you lose your data
<yoink23> carpediem: is rhythmbox playing .m4a's for you?
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS W00T
<heliotrope> hatake_kakashi, hi can you help me install gpp
<spz2> im gonna give grub-install a go, maybe try the x-config scripts while I'm at it....
<spz2> thanks for the help.
<cablop> what's automatix?
<hatake_kakashi> adub: you're probably missing build-essential
<hatake_kakashi> !tell cablop about automatix
<carpediem> yoink23: hmm, I can't get rhythmbox to even import the file.  But Totem(xine here) and Amarok(using GStreamer) play it fine.
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: it's not as ram-heavy as it was, and I think the power loss disaster bug was fixed a while ago
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS WOOT
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<Psi-Jack> I'm very displeased with Ubuntu! There's NOT even a rescue mode option on the install disc. Quite upsetting!
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: cool that sounds nice
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<tonyyarusso> !tell cablop about automatix
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<Psi-Jack> brandon_: Get lost.
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Hysty> cablop: a automatic installation script that installs common things
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<hatake_kakashi> !op
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adub> no its not build-essential
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<_jason> brandon_: stop now
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<fabbione> brandon_: stop it
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<carpediem> why do we not have any admins here?
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<_jason> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack: There is too a rescue option on the install disk
<hatake_kakashi> carpediem: we do
<amphi> !ops brandon_ flooding
<heliotrope> brandon_: cmon man not cool
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amphi
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
<cablop> mmm
<brandon_> BUTTSECKS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<yoink23> carpediem: hmm...yeah, it wouldnt import for me either...
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: Where? F1-F10 showed nothing.
<cablop> is there an issue related tto installing amsn from amsn website?
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack: Type rescue at the prompt
* mode/#ubuntu [+b brandon_!*@*]  by fabbione
<tonyyarusso> !amsn
<ubotu> methinks amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<vars> :q
<yoink23> carpediem: maybe ill try out some other players now anyway
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: I did. It went through the normal installation startup.
<tonyyarusso> Guess not.
<amphi> vars: you irc in vim?
<keherman_> hey how is everyone?!
<carpediem> yoink23: let me try banshee...its very similar to rhythbox if that's the kind of player you like
<cablop> !OO.o
<ubotu> cablop: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cablop> !OOo
<ubotu> cablop: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack: I'm not sure exactly how it work, but it's there..should get you to a root prompt I think.
<cablop> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn is, like, at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<Psi-Jack> fabbione: brandon_ n=brandon ip68-102-110-241.ks.ok.cox.net * brandon
<_jason> ubotu: tell cablop about msg the bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.ks.ok.cox.net]  by fabbione
* bmwboy was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<knowledge_> guys, I'm trying to do a chmod -x <file> but when I try to run it it says permission denied...anyone know why?
<carpediem> yoink23: yeah, Banshee plays it fine.  Banshee is very similar to Rhythmbox.
<fabbione> Psi-Jack: i was only waiting for him to rejoin
<hatake_kakashi> knowledge_: maybe you are not the owner or under the same group for that file
<meekrok> hey, is this a help channel, or could someone point me to one?
<carpediem> yoink23: in my opinion, Amarok is the best player, but it depends on KDElibs, which you may not like.
<knowledge_> hatake_kakashi, how would I check that?
<Xenguy> knowledge_: you don't have permission :-)  So use 'sudo'
<_jason> meekrok: yep, this is it.  Just ask a question
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<hatake_kakashi> knowledge_: ls -l <filname>
<amphi> knowledge_: what is the first line of the file?
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: Their really is no special "rescue" mode. It starts up, does it's whole detecting hardware thing, laods up the network via dhcp, and asks what hostname to use. From there, you can use the tty2, but, still.
<knowledge_> Xenguy, I did
<Psi-Jack> fabbione: I see. I did a /whowas on him. :)
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack: What are you hoping to see?
<yoink23> carpediem: yeah ive tried amarok, not sure why i stopped using it, but anyway...thanks SO MUCH for the help
<Xenguy> knowledge_: root should be able to change any file permission; now you need to be more specific
<carpediem> yoink23: np
<meekrok> hey, where could i go to get help?
<cablop> It's safe to install ams 0.95-3.ubuntu.deb instead the breezy one?
<hatake_kakashi> knowledge_: sudo should be able to change it, if sudo can't, either you didn't execute it properly or you have SELinux, etc on
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: Something a LITTLE more useful than busybox's minimal utility set, for one.
<Xenguy> knowledge_: if necessary use a pastebin
<_jason> meekrok: here, just ask your question
* knowledge_ is using live right now?
<instabin> hello
<knowledge_> does that make a difference?
<instabin> can i get some help trying to open rar files
<Xenguy> knowledge_: doubtless it does
<_jason> ubotu: tell instabin about rar
<meekrok> what would be a common reason why a recently installed ubuntu woulndt be able to hear sound from google video?
<amphi> knowledge_: quite possible, it might be a ro filesystem
<hatake_kakashi> knowledge_: on the third and forth column of ls -l you will see the username:group that the file belongs to
<_jason> meekrok: flash is dumb and doesn't know how to use the sound server properly, most likely
<cablop> instabin, just instal rar $ apt-get install rar and ubuntu archiver do the rest
<instabin> I have all ready been there the muliuniv does not have the unarar-nonfree
<_jason> instabin: it does, check that you have multiverse
<knowledge_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ls -l flasher
<knowledge_> -rw-------  1 ubuntu ubuntu 645032 2006-02-16 21:20 flasher
<cablop> instabin, the command is: $ sudo apt-get install rar
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<instabin> cablop, Package rar has no installation candidate
<knowledge_> ohhhhh.....maybe I need to do chown?
<cablop> then you can unrar and modify rar files
<_jason> meekrok: are you using esd?  (check by going to system > preferences > multimedia systems selector
<DCCOLE> how do i use a .tar.bz2
<hatake_kakashi> knowledge_: no
<knowledge_> aha
<cablop> but i installed it from multiverse repository
<meekrok> no, ALSA
<_jason> DCCOLE: what are you tring to install?
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: I was trying to copy my hde# to hdg#, making a partition-modified copy of my Kubuntu installation, so I could prevent having to re-install from scratch.
<hatake_kakashi> you are logged in under ubuntu yourself anyway
<instabin> cablope wich one
<cablop> open Synaptic, go to options then repositoryes edit breeze binay and add multiverse to available  sections
<_jason> meekrok: then install the package 'asla-oss' and run firefox as 'aoss firefox'
<George_Harrison> I have a quick question. I'm trying to compile some source code, the ./configure goes fine but the make falls short because this line shows up and errors out, "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpq" and I cannot find a .deb package. what should I do? thanks
<cablop> then go back to synaptic, and install rar
<instabin> i did dos that
<DCCOLE> Linux Games
<cablop> i like rara and i'm using ir in that way
<George_Harrison> I am having troubles looking for the libraries (are they libs?)
<_jason> instabin: press 'reload' then.  if you are still having problems, put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hatake_kakashi> DCCOLE: tar -jxvf foo.tar.bz2
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: but /dev on a currently running K/Ubuntu system is tmpfs mounted, so I had to use, ironically, Gentoo's boot disc to properly do the cp -a from hde to hdg's stuff.
<cablop> *I like rar, and I'm using it in that way
<DCCOLE> thanks
<DCCOLE> do i have to use make or anything??
<zulfiqar_> has anyone installed ubuntu on IBM T40?
<_jason> ubotu: tell DCCOLE about compile
<cablop> or just go to rarlab.com and download rar for linux, but the first optin is the best one, ubuntu includes a GUI that uses all compressed formats available
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack: I see.
<tonyyarusso> zulfiqar_: T43 here.
<cablop> does anybody knows if AMSN could damage xorg or ubuntu or gnome?
<zulfiqar_> tonyyarusso : so you use a port replicator?
<hatake_kakashi> btw, 7zip can handle rar files, as long as they are not password protected iirc
<tonyyarusso> zulfiqar_: No...  Why?
<instabin> here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/557156
<George_Harrison> so.. does anyone know where I would find -lpq in the program ld..?
<zulfiqar_> tonyyarusso : i'm having problems with external monitor configuration, ubuntu takes the monitor specs of the laptop, not the external monitor
<_jason> instabin: you don't have multiverse for breezy enabled, only for backports
<hatake_kakashi> George_Harrison: man ld
<_jason> ubotu: tell instabin about multiverse
<tonyyarusso> zulfiqar_: Ah, not using an external.
<sdghsgh> anyone using dapper? for some odd reason anything other than the breezy kernels cause gnome to crash upon logic
<George_Harrison> I've already read the man page for ld
<sdghsgh> logib
<sdghsgh> login
<zulfiqar_> anyone using an external monitor with a laptop?
<George_Harrison> although I kinda skimmed it, lemme go back to it
<sdghsgh> Ive used one before zulfiqar
<sdghsgh> why?
<zulfiqar_> tonyyarusso : were you able to get the wifi running?
<instabin> _jason multivers is checked in the package manager
<cablop> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_jason> instabin: for backports, not for main breezy
<tonyyarusso> zulfiqar_: Yep, out of the box.
<_jason> instabin: ``To enable the Multiverse repository, for each of the Community Maintained (Universe) entries click on the entry, click Edit, then change the entry for Sections from 'universe' to 'universe multiverse'.''  Did you do that?
<akant> what is the purpose of procmail?
<cablop> sdghsgh what did you say about kernel crashing gnome?
<zulfiqar_> tonyyarusso : well first i need to get over with the extranl monitor problem then look into others
<sdghsgh> well, the 2.6.15 kernels seems to stop gnome working
<newbuntie> _jason: they should make it a checkbox
<George_Harrison> erm.. it says nothing about "lpq" in the man page
<sdghsgh> I log in using 2.6.10 from breezy
<instabin> _jason, no sory
<sdghsgh> and it works
<akant> if one is just setting up a standard mail server .. postfix and imap is it needed?
<_jason> newbuntie: it's because multiverse isn't free, but yes I agree with you.  That is a common problem here
<_jason> instabin: even
<DCCOLE> okay i got an error
<DCCOLE> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<DCCOLE> whats does that meen???
<zulfiqar_> anyone using a port replicator with a laptop here?
<_jason> DCCOLE: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dle> akant - procmail processes incomin mail.
<rewt_> is ndiswrapper good?
<rewt_> i cant find a drive for my integ. wireless
<rewt_> >.<
<Xenguy> George_Harrison: dpkg -S lpq  <-- ?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell rewt_ about ndiswrapper
<cablop> sdghsgh i have a lot of troubles in my gnome, i have kernel...
<cablop> sdghsgh - 2.6.12-10-k7
<AntMaz> so im gonna try this once more . anyone got an idea on how i can add my name to admin or add another user through shell
<cablop> maybe this is the reason?
<George_Harrison> I guess I'm just confusing myself, I thought lpq was just a lib of ld. hmm..
<sdghsgh> I see, but 2.6.12 I mean not 2.6.10 that works
<sdghsgh> thats all fine
<_jason> AntMaz: adduser user_name admin
<dle> akant - 'apt-cache show procmail' shows more.
<vars> please help me.... i am a loyal ubuntu user, i just need to know how to apt-get install xserver-xorg
<sdghsgh> its the new ones 2.6.15
<vars> on a debian system
<George_Harrison> hmm dpkg did it
<rewt_> hatake_kakashi, says the page does not exist yet
<Xenguy> George_Harrison: it's also an old printing command
<cablop> i cant start some graphic applications as a difernet user from my session nor start a new session
<George_Harrison> oh
<George_Harrison> I feel stupid now.. heh
<George_Harrison> thanks
<amphi> vars: backports.org
<Xenguy> George_Harrison: (views the print queue)
<_jason> AntMaz: adduser will let you add a user to (strangely enough :P), read the man page for details
<AntMaz> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<snoozyx> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<George_Harrison> *thanks for helping me, not sarcasm
<_jason> AntMaz: right, use sudo
<Xenguy> George_Harrison: np
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: meh, well I suppose searching around on the site may help
<AntMaz> k
<vars> amphi, i am using debian 3.1
<amphi> vars: same here ;)
<vars> what would my sources need to look like?
<vars> sources.list
<cablop> how can i go back to old kernel?
<vars> can you just send me your sources?
<amphi> vars: backports.org explains everything
<vars> ok
<hatake_kakashi> amphi and vars: maybe either one of you can help me with auto-resuming failed downloads in infinite loop until the file is successfully downloaded via apt-get? :)
<AntMaz> worked in shell but i cant load it up gnome to edit the groups and users
<amphi> vars: it's not only sources.list, there's pinning too
<cablop> could i uninstall and old kernel and use a new one? how to do it?
<cablop> excuse me
<instabin> is there going to be a new package for azureus 2.4
<rewt_> can linux handle .zip files?
<cablop> copuld i uninstall a new kernel and go back no an older one? how?
<dli> kernel panic: VFS:Unable to mount root fs ,  I have root=/dev/sda2 on USB-hdd
<cablop> rewt_ yes
<AntMaz> how do i type to read the man in shell
<CrEeP> COuld any one give me a hand with an external usb drive?
<George_Harrison> hmm the program lpq is a printing service (as indicated with it saying my HP printer was ready) but the -lpq switch for ld is still nowhere to be found
<AntMaz> got it
<rewt_> so how do i install a drive that was in a .zip folder?
<cablop> !kernel uninstall
<ubotu> cablop: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CrEeP> Here is the info I know so far http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8726
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: unzip
<vars> hatake_kakashi, the only thing i've ever had a problem with is my server bing down and when it gets back up it automatically resumes.
<vars> amphi, what does pinning do ?
<adub> what version of orinoco drivers are used in the install of ubuntu 5.10/breezy
<cablop> sdghsgh how can i install a kernel?
<dle> CrEeP - What is the device?
<rewt_> k i extracted it to my desktop
<sdghsgh> well do an apt-cache to search for kernels available
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: just loop forever I guess, checking $? after each run of apt-get, and bail if $? is 0
<cablop> the kernel is the package named linux-image-xxxxxxx????
<sdghsgh> or you could download the source and use onf of those
<sdghsgh> cablop yes
<CrEeP> Its an ide hdd in a enclouser
<rewt_> it has a .exe file?
<rewt_> can i run those?
<Xenguy> !tell vars about pinning
<cablop> in synaptic there are some packages with the ubuntu logo as a left sided icon
<hatake_kakashi> vars: hmm what I mean is with apt-get, whenever I download updates, etc it gets the file, but some files you get connection timed out, I was looking for a way to make apt-get reget that file constantly even after several connection timed out attempts until the file has finnished downloading before progressing on
<CrEeP> dle: it usto work but I went to look at some files on the drive and noticed it was not auto mounting any longer... /dev/sda is no longer there either
<vars> oh... i don't know then
<cablop> in synaptic there are some packages with the ubuntu logo as a left sided icon, what are them?
<Xenguy> hatake_kakashi: apt-get does that by default
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: apt-get should return non-zero if it doesn't d/l and install all the packages it intended to
<rewt_> i found a ndiswrapper driver i guess for my card, but the file inside the folder is a .exe
<rewt_> isnt that fr windows?
<hatake_kakashi> Xenguy: for mine when I deal with dist-upgrade it doesn't it goes on with the next file, which is giving me a bit of a concern
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: yes you can run that through wine
<carpediem> rewt_: ndiswrapper wraps windows drivers, but the driver should be a .inf
<amphi> rewt_: it might be a self-extracting zip archive, which I think is unpackable manually in linux
<Xenguy> hatake_kakashi: hrm, I was thinking 'apt-get install'; not sure about dist-upgrade
<rewt_> i dunno i got it from this site....http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<amphi> rewt_: you may need to find the offset of the zip header in the file or something, I've never had to do it
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: odd
<rewt_> and I looked for Presario (V2000Z)
<AntMaz> system use the same as admin?
<rewt_> if anyone wouldnt mind looking at the link and file i downloaded
<hatake_kakashi> Xenguy: on big apt-get install such as apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for example, it still continues even though if it fails to download
<Nunquam_Fidelis> How do you run the X server from the terminal?
<_parte> if i do "make" i get this errors -> http://pastebin.com/557159  what they could mean? Thank You!
<rewt_> Nunquam_Fidelis, start x
<kyo> what the heck is the difference between horray and breezy? (LOL)
<Xenguy> hatake_kakashi: hrm, maybe I'm generalizing from single-file data :-)
<Nunquam_Fidelis> rewt_: ty
<rewt_> Nunquam_Fidelis, no problem.
<FlannelKing> kyo, versions.  Hoary is the older version, Breezy is the newest release.  It's six months younger.
<vars> hey i get malformed line blah bla (dist parse)
<vars> amphi,
<rewt_> Can someone please take a look at that file and help me?
<Xenguy> Nunquam_Fidelis: startx  ?
<wastrel> kyo:  hoary and breezy are names for different versions of ubuntu
<kyo> I see
<hatake_kakashi> Xenguy: probably
<carpediem> rewt_: for which card?
<heliotrope> i installed the essential-build, (i think), how do i access it?
<kyo> how do I check whats my version?
<Xenguy> kyo: breezy = current
<_6ix_> Hi, I was wondering if someone could me getting on the internet with Ubuntu.  I have Samba installed, but it fails to find an address name every time
<hatake_kakashi> vars: you didn't have complete info under sources.list I presume?
<carpediem> rewt_: the 3c410.exe file?
<tonyyarusso> kyo: cat /etc/issue
<wastrel> kyo:  lsb_release -a
<kyo> 5.04 horay hedgehog
<rewt_> Broadcom BCM94318
<kyo> so ... but I updated
<kyo> how come it isn't breezy
<rewt_> carp no
<dle> _parte - It looks like it's expecting a header file mysql.h that it can't find.
<pschulz01> Can anyone point me to a packaging tutorial for ubuntu?
<Xenguy> kyo: how did you upgrade then?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8725       <--------  im getting that make error trying to patch the orinoco classic gold drivers
<_6ix_> I'm using a netgear router, and windoze picks up the network connection fine automatically.  I have the eth0 connection set for DHCP, but to no avail
<_parte> ho and where i have to put it dle?
<kyo> Xenguy, synaptic
<vars> nm
<tonyyarusso> kyo: Did you change your sources first?
<Mabus06> Is it possible for attackers to view the external IP of my router with a wifi card if they're within difference? How, and how can I prevent it?
<dle> _parte - You probaly need the mysql-dev package of someting like that.
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: something like: while true; do apt-get upgrade; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then break; done
<kyo> tonyyarusso, not sure ... I don't think so
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: thanks, going to note that down and try that next time
<kyo> so how would I go about updating ubuntu to the lastest ver
<rewt_> carpediem, it is the Broadcom BCM94318 Card. Came with my Presario V2000
<tonyyarusso> kyo: That would be why.
<DCCOLE> SDL version 1.2.3 not found
<DCCOLE> how do i fix this???
<rewt_> carpediem, I'm trying to get it working.
<hatake_kakashi> kyo: you need to change those words 'hoary' to 'breezy'
<tonyyarusso> kyo: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, and replace all instances of hoary to breezy.
<_parte> dle
<kyo> I see
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: er, while true; do apt-get upgrade; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then break; fi; done
<carpediem> rewt_: which file though, you gave a page with many
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: I think
<_parte> i dont have mysql on my server i have on another
<tonyyarusso> kyo: And then you'll have to make sure to do "Smart Upgrade"
<rewt_> carpediem, hit ctrl+f and look for Broadcom BCM94318
<Xenguy> !tell kyo about breezy
<kyo> hmm
<dle> _parte : if it's not on the machine on which you're building this thing, you won't succeed.
<DCCOLE> SDL version 1.2.3 not found
<kyo> ok I'm editing the sources.list now
<carpediem> rewt_: how about pasting in a link to the ACTUAL file
<DCCOLE> help me with this error SDL version 1.2.3 not found
<rewt_> carpediem, ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/ferrari_4000/driver/winxp64bit/80211g.zip
<Xenguy> kyo: you may wish to back it up too
<CrEeP> dle: dmesg is not showing any thing out of the ordanery in any thing relaited to usb or scsi its all loaded fine
<_parte> so i have do had mysql on my server?
<_parte> is it hard to set up ?
<rewt_> _parte,  no
<kyo> ok I'm following the ubuntu faq for the source.list edit
<kyo> I can't seem to bring up sources.list
<kyo> hmm
<_parte> ok ./configure , make, make install ? :p
<_6ix_> Synaptic seems to be working...it looks like its downloaded and installed a couple of files, but I can't resolve any servers to get online
<tonyyarusso> kyo: Needs sudo.
<carpediem> rewt_: that's the zip.  Inside is an .inf.  That's the file you need.
<dle> _parte: you're probably best off just using packages for the mysql stuff.
<kyo> tonyyarusso, , it is sudo. I had it opened but it lagg so I had to force quit it
<DCCOLE> sudo Gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kyo> gnome semi-lags for me
<Xenguy> _parte: use packages :-)
<rewt_> carpediem, okay so how do i do it? ive never manually installed something on linux
<kyo> ack, looks like a reboot time
<_6ix_> I just need to use DHCP to access the internet through my router, right?
<dle> what Xenguy said.
<DCCOLE> haha
<carpediem> rewt_: you installed ndiswrapper?
<DCCOLE> i need help
<_parte> ye but i dont find apt-get install mysql
<DCCOLE> SDL version 1.2.3 not found
<Xenguy> what dle said :-)
<tonyyarusso> kyncani: Uh oh.
<rewt_> carpediem,  not yet lemme grab it really fast
<carpediem> rewt_: the one you need is "ndiswrapper-utils"
<Mordof> anyone here ever played warcraft 3 in wine? i need som help with some minor config issues.. (cursor icon, slow gameplay on a 6800xt video card)
<rewt_> carpediem,  thanks
<rewt_> carpediem, for the -utils part
<_6ix_> Anyone feel like helping a complete noob?
<rewt_> carpediem, okay i got it
<rewt_> carpediem, now what
<Mordof> _6ix_, with?
<dle> _6ix_ : Xenguy does.
<carpediem> rewt_: okay, have you extracted the .inf file?
<rewt_> yes
<zebraFusion> is there a way to launch an application from terminal
<DCCOLE> SDL version 1.2.3
<DCCOLE> SDL version 1.2.3
<zebraFusion> and have it close the terminal after it launches
<carpediem> rewt_: do you know how to use the command line?
<rewt_> somewhat
<rewt_> i know how to get to it
<zebraFusion> like... running Azureus from terminal, and have the terminal close without the program closing first
<Kyo> I just restarted now my computer boots up in bash
<Kyo> how do i start gnome from bash?
<carpediem> rewt_: can you change (in the command line) to the directory that you placed the .inf in?
<Kyo> er, bash shell?
<Mordof> Kyo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dle> Kyo: gdm
<rewt_> yes
<carpediem> rewt_: okay, let me know when you have
<Xenguy> Kyo: or failing that, 'startx'  ?
<Kyo> heh
<_neo_> how do i check for installed modules or applications?
<Kyo> I had to do 'sudo gdm'
<_6ix_> Sorry, I need help getting onto the internet
<Xenguy> _neo_: lsmod for modules
<Mordof> lol, Xenguy yeah... maybe i shouldnt be helping out
<_6ix_> I just installed 5.10 last night, and I can't get it configured right
<Mordof> im still kinda new myself
<_neo_> how about applications?
<rewt_> carpediem, it's not working
<_neo_> thanks.
<Mordof> _6ix_, what kind of internet do you have?
<carpediem> rewt_: what isnt?
<_6ix_> DSL, run through a netgear router
<bimberi> _neo_: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<zebraFusion> when I run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<rewt_> carpediem, says syntax error near unexpectedtoken `('
<zebraFusion> I get a fail on starting Gnome Display manager
<rewt_> when I try to open the folder that is on my desktop
<_6ix_> I have eth0 set for DHCP, and Samba is installed
<carpediem> rewt_: where did you put the inf?
<zebraFusion> this RANDOMLY happened to where when I booted, I'd get the login screen
<Xenguy> Mordof: if you can help, help :-)
<zebraFusion> then just a blank brown background
<rewt_> its on my desktop in the folder it came with
<Mordof> _6ix_, ahh, mine config'd automatically, sorry
<carpediem> rewt_: okay, type cd ~/Desktop
<DCCOLE> :-9
<_neo_> xenguy & bimberi, thanks
<DCCOLE> okay i need help with SDL
<bimberi> _neo_: np :)
<Mordof> Xenguy, heh, k. ill try, since ive gotten so much help lately its not even funny. on the good side of things i managed to get warcraft 3 running on battle.net in wine!
<_6ix_> I have two NICs in my computer.  Should I take one out to make sure it uses the one the ethernet is plugged into?
<rewt_> k
<DCCOLE> what is it and how do i get it
<Xenguy> Mordof: enjoy
<carpediem> rewt_: then type "cd W" then hit the TAB key, and it will autocomplete
<Mordof> _6ix_, er... ifconfig should show some info about your ethernet devices
<dle> zebraFusion - no Gnome?
<rewt_> carpediem, Okay I typed it and  it opened the dir
<Mordof> _6ix_, though i dont know what you would be looking for...
<BigDaddy> nickrud - where are you?
<Xenguy> _6ix_: you want 'pppoe' I expect
<carpediem> rewt_: now type "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf"   When it asks for a password, put YOUR password in.
<_6ix_> ifconfig?
<Mordof> Xenguy, hes running through a router
<Xenguy> Mordof: but he needs pppoe, yes?
<_6ix_> Not PPPOE, because it's run through the router, so I don't need to put in the login/pass for my internet
<Mordof> Xenguy, oh nm, lol. ive never had to do this, i forgot what pppoe was there for a second, yeah
<rewt_> carpediem, Installing bcmwl5
<rewt_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<rewt_> done
<DCCOLE> how do i install a deb file
<_6ix_> let me go run ifconfig
<_6ix_> brb
<Xenguy> _6ix_: /me shrugs
<DCCOLE> or use a .deb file
<GigaClon> DCCOLE, dpkg
<Mordof> gah.. me and my misleading attempts at help :S
<Xenguy> DCCOLE: dpkg -i (or else use apt-get install)
<snoozyx> how can i make the fonts in firefox smaller (that one from gtk2)?
<Mordof> i can tell you right now hes gonna be running in circles for a bit, lol
<mebaran151_> my nforce ethernet will not dhcp
<mebaran151_> what might I do
<BigDaddy> Damn - does anyone here talk to nickrud frequently?
<carpediem> rewt_: okay....now you have it installed.  type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<adub> how hard is it to get ndiswrapper to work with orinoco gold card and will the card have monitor mode
<mebaran151_> I just installed it
<Mordof> Xenguy, do you know how to disable one of the ethernet cards he has plugged in?
<Kyo> in souce.list, should I update to breezy  or dapper?
<mebaran151_> and eht0 is created with module forced eth
<_6ix_> Hmm....ifconfig doesn't tell me all that much
<GigaClon> breezy, dapper is unstable
<mebaran151_> forcedeth
<Xenguy> Mordof: ifdown and ifup ?
<mebaran151_> but nothing ... works
<Kyo> breezy it is then
<Xenguy> Mordof: or ifconfig if need be
<Mordof> _6ix_, as i suspected, sorry.. im still kind of new but doing my best to help out, lol
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Ok, a friend of mine is having problems running X. When he runs X, he gets an error, "No screens found."
<_6ix_> I appreciate it
<_6ix_> Don't worry about it
<Mordof> Xenguy, _6ix_ has 2 nics...
<Mordof> no idea how to disable one of them
<_6ix_> I've never used Linux before, WinXP was dying, thought I'd finally get around to trying a flavor of it
<_6ix_> Well, there's always the hard disable.
<BigDaddy> if anyone sees nickrud, tell him I finally got the damned nvidia driver working. I have my 1280x1024 res back
<carpediem> adub: it's not that hard to get ndiswrapper set up (although I have no idea about *That* card)
<_6ix_> Pop one out of the PCI slot
<Mordof> _6ix_, true... 1 sec though ill check system stuff
<rewt_> carpediem, that all i do and it will do rest from there?
<mebaran151> so what can I do about my nforce ethernet
<DCCOLE> What is SDL
<Xenguy> Mordof: I thought I just answered that :-)  Anyway, just unplug 1 if need be
<rewt_> carpediem, okay now what
<_6ix_> Alright, thanks
<adub> carpediem will ndis get monitor mode working
<carpediem> rewt_: did you do that last step?
<Mordof> Xenguy, yeah but i have no idea how to utilize those, tell _6ix_ how to do it specifically since he has to run to another computer :P
<rewt_> carpediem, said     [ok] 
<rewt_> ?
<mebaran151> DCCOLE, SDL is kind of like DirectX; it provides a platform against which dev's can write games, plattes and so on
<Kyo> ok so I'm working on the sources.list right now ... in things like deb http etc ... do I put # in front it or not? Because I want the multiverse stuff.
<mebaran151> it gives them an API for sound and video
<carpediem> adub: I don't know with that card.  But if you have the .inf its a two minute process.
<DCCOLE> Do u know how to set it up????
<mebaran151> DCCOLE, why do you want to set it up
<DCCOLE> Please i want to run some games but it says i need it
<carpediem> rewt_: okay....now you have it installed.  type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<carpediem> rewt_: that part
<mebaran151> oh
<vars> how do i set up xserver?
<adub> carpediem sounds like the ticket then cause i have the infs
<vars> reconfigure it?
<mebaran151> you apt-get a bit
<rewt_> carpediem, already did that
<Mordof> nows a time for wiki!
<carpediem> adub: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Ok, a friend of mine is having problems running X. When he runs X, he gets an error, "No screens found."
<Xenguy> _6ix_: for example 'ifdown eth1' should disable 1 of the cards (check with 'ifconfig -a')
<carpediem> rewt_: are you online?
<GigaClon> DCCOLE, SDL is the Open Source answer to DirectX
<GullyFoyle> DCCOLE apt-get install libSDL
<adub> carpediem now i have the card working fine in linux i just want monitor mode working but
<synackuator> how do I set my screen resolution to native when my kernel is loading?
<vars> reconfigure it?
<vars> how do i set up xserver?
<adub> i want to still be able to get online of coarse
<GullyFoyle> DCCOLE apt-cache search first
<rewt_> carpediem, yes but with my external wireless card
<rewt_> i carpediem i want to use my interna;
<adub> do i need to remove the linux drivers carpediem
<GigaClon> but if you need SDL it will be install when you install something that needs it
<carpediem> adub: I have no idea, I've only done ndiswrapper when I had no other choice.
<DCCOLE> i need to update from hoary to breezy???
<Xenguy> !tell DCCOLE about breezy
<carpediem> rewt_: well, type iwconfig and see what you have
<adub> carpediem  ok  i have it installed how do i set this up
<Kyo> I replace breezy in place of hoary, now I get errors when I try to update in 'apt-get dist-upgrade' :(
<Mordof> Xenguy, heh.. figured id give ifconfig -a a try, and i have sit0 (IPv6) that does nothing.. whats that all about
<Kyo> !tell kyo about breezy
<carpediem> rewt_: don't paste the output here
<rewt_> carpediem, i only see my external on iwconfig
<Kyo> heh heh
<Xenguy> !tell DCCOLE about ALLCAPNICKS
<DCCOLE> HAHA already got the updat for breezy thanks
<Xenguy> hehe
<carpediem> adub: cd to the dir with your inf, and type "sudo iwconfig -i myInf.inf"
<Kyo> heh
<Mordof> isnt DCCOLE a giant abbreviation?
<Mordof> in which case is justified for being in all caps..
<DCCOLE> YES
<farous>  kyo did you update your source litst after changing your source file
<dle> Xenguy - I remember Al Capnick.
<carpediem> rewt_: sec....
<farous> Kyo: apt-get update
<DCCOLE> David Cool Cole
<DCCOLE> But there is another trem
<Mordof> lol
<Xenguy> dle: good ol' Al :-)
<adub> carpediem my command to view ip is ifconfig i never use iwocnfig but i would on that command line for this ndiswrapper??
<mebaran151> anyone here know alot about dhcp
<dle> Xenguy - Actually he was kind of a prick, I thought?
<_6ix_> ifdown to disable....got it...cigarette break, then i'll try it
<mebaran151> and why its packets might fail on a an nforce4 gigabit ethernet chipset
<Xenguy> dle: it stands to reason
<Xenguy> _6ix_: man ifdown for details
<carpediem> adub: you can...but I was talking to rewt_ about ndiswrapper too
<rewt_> carpediem, did you get that last message? Only my external is showing up. >.<
<DCCOLE> i have a deb file for SDL
<carpediem> rewt_: open System > Administration > Networking
<Mordof> yay for wiki ubuntu! found how to monitor ALL internet activity on my network :D
<carpediem> adub: did you run the inf install command?
<rewt_> carpediem, its open now what
<farous> Mordof: netstat in a command line and do a man to see what you need i normall use netstat -tup
<carpediem> rewt_: do you see both interfaces?
<rewt_> carpediem, Nope only my eth1 which is my orinoco classic gold external
<Kyo> ha ha ha ... you guys rock!
<Xenguy> Mordof: which tool?
<carpediem> rewt_: hmmm
<Kyo> ubuntu is updating to breezy =)
<rewt_> :-\
<carpediem> rewt_:  don't worry, we'll get this figured out
<adub> if i chmod 777 how can i make it go down an entire directory tree for each file and folder
<carpediem> adub: add -R
<wastrel> hi
<Mordof> Xenguy, ipac-ng... but it errored on me when installing :S i dunno, somethin with my ip_tables
<rewt_> carpediem, cool :)
<kostas> hello guys I would like to ask how can I remove a file from my desktop which says me I do not have the permissions to delete it...
<instabin> !composite
<ubotu> methinks composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<mazatl> does ubuntu have a 1.0.5 package for firefox?
<carpediem> rewt_: give me a minute or two to look at my other system that's running ndiswrapper
<rewt_> kk
<mazatl> I mean 1.5
<GigaClon> kostas, open a terminal, get to your desktop and then sudo rm file,
<Xenguy> mazatl: there's a HOWTO but I can't vouch for it (didn't work for me)
<GigaClon> use your password when promted
<djzn> how do configure GTK 1.x apps to look better
<rage`> Hey guys :D
<dli> how to force kernel to probe USB hdd partitions for root fs
<djzn> GTK 1.x apps have their font extremely HUGE
<Xenguy> !tell mazatl about ff1.5
<GigaClon> !tell me about ff1.5
<farous> mazat it will be in the repos when dapper is out but not in breezy repos
<sdghsgh> =======================================================================
<sdghsgh> woops
<sdghsgh> sorry
<mazatl> dapper is when?
<cyphase> how do you make sure a module loads on boot
<farous> !dapper
<ubotu> farous: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyphase> which config file does it fo in?
<cyphase> !dapper
<quatsch> evening everyone
<farous> !dapper drake
<ubotu> dapper drake is probably the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
<dle> Xenguy - Have you successfully updated today?
<Kyo> whats the command to check my version?
<wastrel> cyphase:  /etc/modules
<sdghsgh> hmm, this is wierd, it worked gnome did 2.6.15-14 but ... now it says that it failed to load fglrx
<cyphase> umm
<Xenguy> dle: to what?
<farous> april 2006 mazatl
<sdghsgh> when clearly fglrx module exists in /lib/modules
<dle> Xenguy - security stuff, USN.
<instabin> having prob with azureus ... wont download to usb hard drive thinks there is not enough space but there is 40 gig free
<cyphase> wastrel, so create the folder?
<Xenguy> dle: I stay pretty regular - much easier with Ubu than Sid :-)
<dle> Xenguy: And...
<mazatl> 2 months is a long time to wait for a firefox 1.5 build
<Kyo> I upgraded ... how come it still says horray?
<wastrel> cyphase /etc/modules is a file you put the name of modules you want autostarted in it
<cyphase> ah, file
<cyphase> right :)
<farous> mazat you can see ubotu link and you can just download from their site and use it directly
<wastrel> cyphase:  the actual module goes with the rest of the modules for that kernel version
* vwguy337 goes afk
<carpediem> rewt_: allright, try this.  Type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in a terminal
<cyphase> wastrel, yea
<dle> Xenguy - there were several issued today: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn  But the reps don't seem to be updated. ??
<cyphase> wastrel, the module in question is ndiswrapper
<mzuverink> can anyone tell me what the password is for webmin on a new install, root it says in the install note is the user name, but it did not specify a password?
<farous> Kyo: yo need to restart
<Kyo> new version 2.10.1-0ubuntu1 <-- is this the lastest version
<Kyo> farous: oh really ..
<Kyo> OK
<farous> kyo but before that sudo apt-get update
<Kyo> farous: I did
<farous> will take you some time
<farous> ok you need to restart to boot to the new kernel
<Kyo> heh
<rewt_> carpediem, okay i typed it in
<wastrel> cyphase:  so yeah just put  ndiswrapper  in /etc/modules
<_jason> ubotu: tell mzuverink about webmin
<cyphase> wastrel, i know :)
<Xenguy> dle: I merely assume that the great ubu gawds are on top of these things; are you suggesting they're not then?
<cyphase> wastrel, thanx
<Kyo> ok rebooting ..
<carpediem> rewt_: anything new in iwconfig?
<dle> Xenguy - Well it kinda looks that way.  Why issue notices if the reps stay unchanged?
<Xenguy> dle: makes sense...
<Xenguy> dle: I haven't seen many security updates recently now that you mention it
<rewt_> carpediem, YES!
<rewt_> carpediem, wlan0 is there now
<Xenguy> dle: unless I'm just doing something wrong
<carpediem> rewt_: great
<Mordof> hmmm... odd, i go to watch a movie, and the sound is horribly out of sync with the video
<Xenguy> heh...
<Xenguy> !security
<ubotu> Xenguy: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<carpediem> rewt_: Go into Setting > Administration > Networking, set wlan0 as your Default Gateway, and then you can remove your external
<peej> Mordof: dubbed movie?
<Xenguy> o.0
<rewt_> carpediem, will i have to do that everytime i login?
<Mordof> peej, they work fine in windows and on tv
<Mordof> peej, i have no idea what you mean by "dubbed"
<amphi> Mordof: how out of sync? in mplayer you could use +/- to adjust A/V sync
<carpediem> rewt_:  you shouldnt, no.  It should set it up automatically, but if not let me know and we'll work on it more.
<Mordof> amphi, over 1 second away
<Mordof> amphi, like 2 or 3 seconds off
<rewt_> carpediem, okay im going to enable this then reboot my computer and see what happens...ill be back in a minute or 5 :-P
<carpediem> rewt_: great, I'll keep my fingers crossed
<mzuverink> _jason:now it has blocked me for too many auth failures, how long does that last?
<rewt_> carpediem, you and I both. :-P
<_jason> mzuverink: no idea
<Mordof> amphi, im dling mplayer now though
<NCLife> i would like to have azureus loading at startup, how could i do that?
<farous> NCLife: admin > pref > session > startup progs
<adub> my usb drive i can no  longer write to i can only read
<carpediem> adub: even as root
<carpediem> adub:  ?
<Kyo> I updated, but it still says ... horay
<Kyo> Hmm
<vwguy337> Mordof: did you get everything working last night?
<Mordof> vwguy337, not last night, its all working today though :0
<Mordof> :D
<adub> carpediem i can as root
<NCLife> farous, my azureus is just an executable, i must run it at a terminal every time
<vwguy337> Mordof: awesome...  =] 
<adub> but what would i put in fstab to mount as read/write/execute
<extraneus> whats up all
<Mordof> vwguy337, when i installed before the update, it then overwrote my nvidia install.. the updates included an nvidia driver update (with the crap version from repos)
<vwguy337> hi extraneus
<carpediem> adub: I don't have the exact info, but you need to get hotplug to mount it with user rw.  There are ways, but I don't remember how.
<Mordof> vwguy337, so when i then proceeded to install my new drivers, there was a driver conflict issue
<Xenguy> NCLife: Preferences>Sessions>Startup
<NCLife> farous, is there a way to get azureus as a normal programm?
<vwguy337> Mordof: nice
<farous> Xenguy: that is exact what i said
<Mordof> vwguy337, which is why it kept telling me i had the wrong version, som guy, Tomi- i think his name was, discovered that for me and sent me to a guide to fix it
<Kyo> when was breezy released?
<farous> NCLife: what do you mean i can not quite understand
<Mordof> vwguy337, now that thats done, i get anywhere from 500-3000 fps in screensavers, lmao
<Xenguy> farous: excellent
<btn> I just installed FIrefox 1.5 using the wiki instructions and when opening firefox it goes to mcdonalds homepage...
<vwguy337> Mordof: 500-3000???  holy crap!
<Mordof> vwguy337, fullscreen 1600x1200, yeah
<Mordof> vwguy337, THAT is why i wanted my drivers installed so badly ;)
<btn> Is that some kind of trojan ?
<vwguy337> Mordof: i repeat myself...HOLY CRAP!  lol
<Mordof> lol
* Mordof hugs his 6800xt
<Xenguy> btn: very funny
<Mordof> now only used for screensavers and warcraft 3
<btn> ya
* vwguy337 's laptop can only do 1024x768
<adub> gez it use to work now all of a sudden doesnt work
<Xenguy> Mordof: sure you do, it's working now ;-)
<Mordof> lol
<NCLife> farous, i mean it is just a shell script that i have to load on a terminal to run it.. i dont have it on the programms menu
<farous> NCLife: any program that you run is an executable that you can run in a terminal. unluss you need special env. var for azures
<Mordof> yeah just wait till its not working
<spazzz> I hate my joystick.  jsconfig says it works and is calibrated correctly.  But when I try to use it in Linux it dosen't see any Axis Imputs
<Mordof> gonna pount it into the floor
<spazzz> jscalibration i mean not config
<jodanlime> has anybody gotten mythtv to work?
<farous> NCLife: it will work fine Admin>pref>session>startup
<vwguy337> now if i could only get my wireless working...i'd have a fully working system!
<farous> NCLife: just give it the right path
<spazzz> does anyone have any idea's?  I've had this up on the forums for days and no one can seem to help
<farous> NCLife: where do you run azurus from which dir
<carpediem> vwguy337: what's wrong with your wireless
<vwguy337> carpediem: acx111...LOL
<spazzz> ok for a day but it feels like days *heh*
<NCLife> farous, from ~/programms/azureus$
<jodanlime> help me on mythtv anyone?
<NCLife> then ./azureus
* cyphase hates services that use your email as your user ID
<NCLife> thats what i have to write on the terminal each time
<farous> NCLife: you can also execute it as !/programms/azuresus/azureus
<adub> rw,nosuid,noexec,nodev,umask=000            <---- i have those options for my usb flash drive when i mount it ......the mount goes fine no errors but normal user can not write to teh drive??????
<vwguy337> carpediem: honestly, tho...i  have a Linksys pcmcia card with the acx111 chipset and i just can't get it to work
<spazzz> does no one have any idea's?
<farous> NCLife: sorry ment you can also execute it as ~/programms/azuresus/azureus
<carpediem> vwguy337: ah.
<farous> NCLife: just put it this way in your startup programs list and it will work
<NCLife> farous, merci :)
<farous> uw :)
<Mordof> gah! whats with video players and not synching with the audio automatically :S:S
<spazzz> :-(
<X-GueSt> any one got able to install intel i915 drivers ?
<vwguy337> carpediem: yeah...unhappy...  but i installed ndiswrapper tonight...and it's working with wifiradar, but not getting an IP
<K-rich> Damn, i spent all night getting php4 working with apache2
<Mordof> X-GueSt, good lucjk
<sdghsgh> I can modprobe fglrx, yet xserver-xorg complains that fglrx module cannot be found
<sdghsgh> this is really od
<carpediem> vwguy337: oh, hmm, weird.
<carpediem> vwguy337: dhcp?
<Mordof> K-rich, did you get it working? i know how if you didnt
<vwguy337> carpediem: yep
<X-GueSt> Mordof, ?
<X-GueSt> lol
<X-GueSt> I got it working with i810 drivers
<X-GueSt> already installed on dapper
<Mordof> X-GueSt, my intel modem wasnt supported by linux drivers Intel 586 or w/e, and some guy had to help me make some
<carpediem> vwguy337: have you tried "sudo dhclient wlan0"   replace wlan0 with your interface
<X-GueSt> just needed to put on driver on xorg i810
<Mordof> X-GueSt, oh ok, yours is supported more than mine is i guess
<jodanlime> can somebody help me with mythtv?
<vwguy337> carpediem: actually...i hadn't thought of that...i'm kinda burned out on the computer today...
<farous> sdghsgh: which kernel you are running
<adub> i dont get it my cmoputer has a mind of its own this stuff did work fine no all of a sudden it doesnt
<ubuntu> hi
<carpediem> vwguy337: okay, try it some other time
<sdghsgh> 2.6.15-14
<adub> im mounting as rw
<NCLife> farous, i closed azureus and tried to opened it with ~/programms/azuresus/azureus in the terminal, but it says "No such file or directory
<NCLife> "
<heliotrope> if i installed the build-essential package, how do i access the applications (my first day)
<farous> sdghsgh: and you compiled from source
<sdghsgh> i generated debs from installer
<_jason> heliotrope: which applications?
<carpediem> heliotrope: uh, "make"
<farous> NCLife: check your speilling
<heliotrope> _jason, things like gpp
<vwguy337> carpediem: just meant that i am not thinking clearly...i just ran it and it's doing a bunch of stuff...
<_jason> heliotrope: do you mean g++?
<heliotrope> _jason, yeah sorry
<_jason> heliotrope: they are command line tools
<heliotrope> _jason, how do i use it?
<carpediem> vwguy337: oh
<Xenguy> !tell heliotrope about cli
<_jason> heliotrope: g++ file.cpp
<farous> sdghsgh: did you follow the howto on the ubuntu wiki you need to compile kernel modules. Any way might be a kernel problem am not sure
<carpediem> vwguy337: any errors?
<adub> _jason do you know how to get my usb drive working right it use to work now all of a sudden normal user can not write to drive i dont knwo what happened
<farous> sdghsgh: ownerx did set it up though on the new ver of the kernel
<sdghsgh> farous, I did, it could be a kernel problem but others have got it working
<K-rich> Mordof, yeah but not sure how, want to fill me in?
<_jason> adub: is it in fstab?
<jodanlime> anybody know anything about mythtv?
<adub> i have rebooted shutdown computer remounting 1000 times still nothing regular user can not do anything
<heliotrope> _jason, is that what i type?
<adub> yes
<sdghsgh> yes ... I followed the steps though
<vwguy337> carpediem: not that i saw...it ended up getting a "bound to" ip addy, but i don't see anything in it when i run iwconfig
<adub> rw,nosuid,noexec,nodev,umask=000
<_jason> heliotrope: that will compile file.cpp, read the link ubotu gave you for more info on cli
<NCLife> farous, you were right :P
<adub> _jason i have that in options i havent raellly changed anything
<heliotrope> _jason, ohh, is there a c++ IDE for ubuntu?
<farous> NCLife: use tab complettion will me much easier this way
<adub> it just all of a sudden stopped working
<farous> :)
<_jason> heliotrope: anjuta is one
<carpediem> vwguy337: could you pm me the output of iwconfig?
<adub> i have tried chmod -R  and it stated the drive is read-only
<heliotrope> _jason, would you recommend it?
<NCLife> yes, ill do
<jodanlime> !help with mythtv
<_jason> heliotrope: it's the only one I have tried, I prefer to use a text editor and the command line though
<vwguy337> carpediem: sure...give me a minute...
<jodanlime> !help
<heliotrope> _jason, ok, how would i go about installing things like anjuta?
<_jason> heliotrope: it is in the repositories, do you know about synaptic?
<_jason> adub: what options?
<heliotrope> _jason, very little
<spazzz> Ok let me ask this then
<_jason> !info anjuta
<adub> rw,nosuid,noexec,nodev,umask=000
<Xenguy> heliotrope: sudo apt-get install anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<carpediem> vwguy337: or pastebin if you'd prefer.
<_jason> adub: add 'user'
<heliotrope> _jason, k
<adub> i use to have minus rw and it just always worked
<vwguy337> carpediem: different machine...  :-(
<_jason> heliotrope: have you enabled universe?
<spazzz> On a whim I tried running the programs with root privilieges and the joypad axis controls work then
<carpediem> vwguy337: ohh, okay...hmmm
<adub> rw,user,noauto,umask=000
<jodanlime> help on mythtv?
<heliotrope> _jason, i dont think so because i dont know what it is :\
<adub> i had even tried that i changed it to that do i need nosuid still
<spazzz> Does anyone know why the axis controls on a device would work on a program under root and wouln't work on a standard account?
<_jason> ubotu: tell heliotrope about universe
<vwguy337> carpediemhang on...is that pastebin.com?
<mebaran151> dhcp seems to fail in Ubuntu with my nforce nic
<mebaran151> what might be the issue
<carpediem> vwguy337: then what did you mean when you said "but i don't see anything in it when i run iwconfig"
<_jason> heliotrope: it will give you access to a lot more programs (including anjuta), see the link ubotu sent you
<amphi> spazzz: permissions on the device file? perhaps your user needs to be in some group
<vwguy337> carpediem: no ip addy
<carpediem> vwguy337: you shouldn't in iwconfig.
<heliotrope> _jason, thanks, ill read them over and return if i have any questions, thanks again
<_jason> heliotrope: sure, np
<spazzz> amphi: What file would I need to look at to assess what privliges the device has?
<vwguy337> carpediem: oh, really?  hmmm...
<carpediem> vwguy337: ifconfig has the ip address
<rewt__> carpediem, hey im back
<zulfiqar_> can anyone help me out configure external monitor on my IBM T40 laptop?
<carpediem> rewt__: did it work?
<vwguy337> carpediem: ok...next issue then...ifconfig lists the essid as someone else's...not my accesspoint that's sitting about 3 feet away
<rewt__> carpediem, yew, but I had to manually turn on the mod.
<farous> zulfiqar_: ok what do you need to do exactly
<Mordof> K-rich, oh sorry.. you want me to fill you in on how to set it up?
<farous> zulfiqar_: running a t42 here
<carpediem> vwguy337: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 myEssid"
<Mordof> K-rich, was trying to get my videos working correctly... :S
<carpediem> rewt__: hmm, there's a way to fix that.....but I'm not thinking of it off the top of my head, let me think....
<vwguy337> carpediem: now it says "off/any"
<amphi> spazzz: no idea about joysticks at all
<rewt__> you have to add it to a file....
<zulfiqar_> farous : i have a port replicator and samsung monitor .. i get the same resolution on my external monitor as my latops screen ... how can i configure it to get higher resolution?
<rewt__> I had to do it for my sound too
<rewt__> but i dont remember the file
<carpediem> vwguy337: when I said myEssid, you need to put your own essid
<rewt__> :-\
<zulfiqar_> farous, r u using a port replicator as well?
* amphi notes that there are a lot of thinkpads in this channel
<vwguy337> carpediem: i did...i put my essid in there
<Mordof> K-rich, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5Installation?highlight=%28PHP%29      that is php5... i dunno about 4. i know 4 has a different directory structure so im not sure, sorry
<rewt__> brb
<farous> zulfiqar_: what card do you have and what driver
<carpediem> vwguy337: and it doesn't say yours, eh?  hmmm
<vwguy337> carpediem: exactly
<zulfiqar_> farous, its a ATI radeon .. default driver!
<farous> zulfiqar_: and nice nick :) where from friend
<rewt_> k
<Mosi> someone help! i  blew up yaboot! >_<
<zulfiqar_> farous, oh I'm from Dubai , thanks!
<farous> zulfiqar_: thought you are from the gulf
<rewt_> carpediem, Back. :-P
<carpediem> vwguy337: no wep/wpa set on the router?
<zulfiqar_> farous, u r right!
<carpediem> rewt_: but you are now running without the external right?
<amphi> Mosi: heh
<farous> zulfiqar_: ok wait will give you a howto. am from egypt myself
<spazzz> amphi: Alright thanks.  I don't think its permissions though.  I can use the BUTTONS on the controler under a standard account just not any of the AXIS parts.
<K-rich> Mordof, yes please i have two more systems to set up and don't want the same issues
<rewt_> carpediem, yes i am but i dont want to have to reconfigre it everytime i boot my machine
<carpediem> rewt_: I know, but we've made good progress then
<Mordof> K-rich, do you need to use php4?
<zulfiqar_> farous, thanx .. do you use a port replicator as well?
<vwguy337> carpediem: open access point connected to a 4 port router connected to my cable modem
<Mordof> K-rich, or can you use 5
<rewt_> carpediem, and if I push my wireless button to turn off the wireless and push it again to turn it back on, it doesnt work, I have to manually reactivate and reconfigure it
* vwguy337 notes lots of wireless issues in here
<carpediem> rewt_: sounds like something hotplug is supposed to be managing.  Is hotplug running?
<amphi> zulfiqar_: what problem do you have with the port replicator?
<rewt_> not sure?
<adub> this is commmpletely bonkers
<adub> i didnt do anything to this drive and it just quits working
<amphi> zulfiqar_: you might find info at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<carpediem> rewt_: sec
<rewt_> ?
<zulfiqar_> amphi, my external monitor is attched to the port replicator and unbutu takes the native 1024X768 resilution and doesnot let me incres it when i use external monitor
<farous> zulfiqar_: nope i just attach the external monitor to the monitor plug in my note book, and here is the howto
<Mosi> amphi: you know anything about yaboot?
<K-rich> I need php4
<farous> hmm i can not paset to the Eterm :(
<carpediem> vwguy337: hmm, I'm running out of ideas to try.  Its very weird that you can connect to another essid, but not your own
<amphi> Mosi: I installed debian on an ibook once, that's about it
<heliotrope> _jason, is this not free?
<vwguy337> carpediem: im not even sure it's connected to the other one
<heliotrope> _jason, when i changed it to multiverse it said 'non-free'
<carpediem> rewt_: sec = second, as in "just a sec"
<amphi> zulfiqar_: I think you need xorg.conf magic to differentiate the screens
<rewt_> carpediem, oh okay
<rewt_> carpediem, im trying to find that file to edit >.<
<zulfiqar_> amphi, thats the point i donto know how to!
<zulfiqar_> farous, thanks lemme see if i can find my solution there
<amphi> zulfiqar_: nor I - that url might have info on it, else try tldp.org
<farous> zulfiqar_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/additional_options_for_the_radeon_driver
<rewt_> anyone know how to add a modto startup...like which file it is to edit?
<carpediem> rewt_: got it.  edit /etc/modules
<tonyyarusso> farous: Whoa.  I need to spend more time on the ThinkWiki site.  There's all kinds of stuff there!
<farous> yap
<carpediem> rewt_: but that's not going to fix the button problem
<_jason> heliotrope: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html, it's not free as in speech
<farous> :)
<rewt_> just add ndiswrapper to it?
<new_> hello i am new to ubuntu..i am stock in a 640x480 ..  can cange with xorgconfig...?
<_jason> heliotrope: more specifically, http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<carpediem> rewt_: yep, as a separate line
<farous> zulfiqar_: gladly this one is for the port replicators too
<heliotrope> _jason, oh so it's not talking money
<navyn> hey guys i got an ATI Radeon 9250, and this is the output of the glxgears benchmark, 2948 frames in 5.0 seconds = 589.500 FPS
<navyn> , is this good or bad?
<carpediem> new_: have you tried changing resolutions in gnome? does it allow any others?
<_jason> heliotrope: nope, that would be ``free as in beer'' :)
<heliotrope> _jason, rofl
<rewt_> carpediem, okay that's all saved up and ready to go.
<rewt_> carpediem, now for the button problem.
<heliotrope> _jason, and i should do this to all updates titled (Universe)?
<zulfiqar_> amphi, r u suing an external monitor as well?
<Mordof> grrr, i cant get my video working properly :S
<_jason> heliotrope: yes, to get multiverse
<carpediem> rewt_: no idea about the button.  I have never had a laptop with internal wireless.  Sorry.
<heliotrope> _jason, looks like i've got some work to do! haha
<Mordof> would i need to reinstall my libdvdcss and all my mpeg and divx codecs n stuff after i install my drivers?
<navyn> i have not done any of the ATI instructions from the forums, this is off the standard install
<Madpilot> Mordof: I don't think so
<_jason> heliotrope: ha, I think it should only be 4
<carpediem> rewt_: If you want to send me a laptop with internal wireless, I'd be happy to give it a whirl. ;)
<Mordof> Madpilot, k
<rewt_> anyone running internal wireless here?
<Mordof> K-rich, your solution awaits:   http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_PHP_for_Apache_HTTP_Server
<K-rich> Nope
<mebaran151> I need to get my nforce nic running
* rewt_ chuckles at carpediem 
<mebaran151> it seems as though it should be supported hardware
<zulfiqar_> farous, r u using an external monitor as well?
<farous> zulfiqar_: only for presentation purposes
* Mordof shrugs
<farous> i use it in the dual head mode for that
<heliotrope> _jason, dang you're good, it looked like an intimidating list at first
<tonyyarusso> rewt_: Yes, Intel Pro 2915 a/b/g, worked out of the box.
<amphi> zulfiqar_: no, never tried it
<new_> man i need some help...!!!! how i change my screen rezolution?
<tonyyarusso> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rewt_> tonyyarusso, im using nsidwrapper or whatever it is....but if i push my wireless button when it's going I have to manually turn on the mod again and reactivate the card manually....if I push the button to turn it back on nothing happens?
<farous> zulfiqar_: but there are many modes dual head, extended desktop and clone mode
<rewt_> any idea?
<carpediem> rewt_:  you might find something in the forums.
<tonyyarusso> rewt_: You might be able to find the script being run by the button event and add some modprobe lines, but I don't know the exact details.
<navyn> is 2948 frames in 5.0 seconds = 589.500 FPS for my ATI card good do you think, or should I follow the instructions in the forums?
<amphi> navyn: that's a bit less than I get here with a Radeon Mobility 7500
<amphi> navyn: 3221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 643.983 FPS
<DUMAiSO> amphi, how do I use a benchmark in ubuntu?
<farous> navyn: what card and how much mem
<zulfiqar_> farous, how do u change resolutions then on the external monitor?
<amphi> DUMAiSO: a benchmark?
<K-rich> -mordof: can you tell of how to fix the php4 issue.?
<navyn> ATI Radeon 9250 with 256 MB DDR
<DUMAiSO> amphi, to check fps rate
<amphi> DUMAiSO: glxgears
<farous> zulfiqar_: you do it in the display section
<Mordof> K-rich, ive never installed php4 on ubuntu, only in windows...
<farous> navyn: ok typg fglrxinfo
<zulfiqar_> can i see your xorg.conf?
<farous> navyn: and tell me what you see
<heliotrope> _jason, it's installing, thanks again
<DUMAiSO> amphi, any special arguments?
<amphi> navyn: I would have thought that card should be faster, it should be a good bit better than mine
<_jason> heliotrope: np
<farous> zulfiqar_: i am running the fglrx drivers this will not work with the open source one
* amphi offers DUMAiSO man glxgears
<farous> zulfiqar_: and for port replicator turned out you need an additional option i just sent you the site
<Mordof> question: how do i set an application as the default to open a file?
<mebaran151> what's a good pci nic
<farous> zulfiqar_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/additional_options_for_the_radeon_driver
<mebaran151> that's supported under Linux
<mebaran151> my nforce is giving me so many problems
<_jason> Mordof: right click > properties > open with
<navyn> amphi, so do you think i should follow the ati guide in the forums?
<mebaran151> I've decided to simply abandon it
<Mordof> _jason, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Mordof: Right-click a file of the type, Properties > Opens with, set it there.
<DUMAiSO> amphi, it opens a windows with the gears, but gives me no results
<amphi> mebaran151: realtek 8139 is cheap and well supported, intel pro/100 or pro/1000 are well supported and not so cheap; there are many others
<farous> navyn: if you type fglrxinfo and see you have the ati card recog than all is well
<rewt_> hmm im not finding anything on forums >.<
<mebaran151> cheap is good
<amphi> DUMAiSO: run it from an xterm
<K-rich> Oh nm
<Madpilot> mebaran151: there's a (small) wired nic section off here, have a look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<navyn> farous, even if my frame rates aren't that great?\
<amphi> mebaran151: 8139 ones cost half-nothing ;)
<mebaran151> amphi, but nforce is supposed to be supported
<carpediem> rewt_: :(  Well, good luck, I hope you figure it out.  I'm off to bed.
<farous> you have direct rendering check it with glxinfo
<mebaran151> there's drivers and everything!
<amphi> mebaran151: loads are supported
<rewt_> carpediem,  thanks for all your help :)
<mebaran151> but it won't dhcp
<mebaran151> oh the life a vagabond
<farous> if you have direct rendering i do not think anything more can be done
<carpediem> rewt_: np.  Keep at it, and you'll figure it all out, I'm sure.
<mebaran151> if I have my router running a dhcp server
<amphi> mebaran151: I know nothing of nforce
<navyn> farous, it says fglrxinfo not found
<mebaran151> and I fake a static ip
<sdghsgh> sorry, doesnt xorg look for drivers in /lib/modules/kernelver/drivers/video?
<mebaran151> like putting this computer at 192.168.1.50
<mebaran151> will bad things happen?
<amphi> navyn: you're running the xorg driver?
<mebaran151> shoudl I put the static ip outside the range of the dhcp server
<farous> navyn: did you install the latest xorg driver
<farous> form ati
<amphi> navyn: what does glxinfo say?
<navyn> amphi, i just completed the standard install of the OS, I've done nothing else
<farous> navyn: you are running the oss drivers and that is good frame rate for them
<amphi> navyn: xorg then, presumably - have a look at glxinfo output
<navyn> I ran glxgears and got this:  2948 frames in 5.0 seconds = 589.500 FPS
<navyn> 2562 frames in 5.0 seconds = 512.388 FPS
<ivaneeo> help me.
<ivaneeo> help me.
<tonyyarusso> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<farous> navyn ok type in a terminl glxinfo |grep rendering
<ivaneeo> my notebook is sony viao vgn-s46c/b.sata hd.
<Mordof> yay! i solved the audio out of synch problem!
<navyn> farous, direct rendering: yes
<farous> navyn: if it says no you have the opensource drivers if yes you have the property one
<amphi> Mordof: what was it?
<ivaneeo> and report ata1 bug...
<farous> navyn: you have hardware 3d accel enabaled than
<Mordof> amphi, it was using straight x11 display to view it, but i set it to x11 opengl display, and i guess that makes it run faster.
<ivaneeo> sata hd. report ata1 bug....
<navyn> farous, so I'm good then?  I shouldn't mess with the HOW-TO: ATI fglrx driver 8.16.20 instructions?
<_jason> Mordof: what did you do?
<farous> hmm and you say you did not install the fglrx drivers. Are you running dapper
<amphi> Mordof: try -vo xv with mplayer
<Mordof> (mplayer)
<bm> were keep the unbuntu the file conf for screen rezolution???
<amphi> Mordof: if that works, do echo vo=xv >> ~/.mplayer/config
<Mordof> k
<Mosi> can someone running breezy do a ls /boot for me, and tell me if there's a generic symlink to initrd.img-<version> ?
<Mordof> in this or in terminal
<amphi> Mordof: xv is the best driver in my experience
<amphi> Mordof: huh?
<Mordof> x11 opengl works perfect for me..
<ivaneeo> report ata1 bug... error.is sata controller's problem?
<Mosi> as in the way /boot/vmlinux is linked to your preferred kernel image
<Mordof> smooth, no audio lag
<amphi> Mordof: try playing a movie with mplayer -vo xv whatever
<vwguy337> crap...i have to get to bed...gotta be up in about 5 hours...  Nite all!
<bm> Videomodes: "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<bm> Videoram: 131072 kByte
<Mordof> hmmm. xv does look kinda nice
<vwguy337> quit
<bm> and i am stock in 640
<amphi> Mordof: if it works nicely, do 'echo vo=xv >> ~/.mplayer/config' without quotes in a terminal, and mplayer will always use the xv driver without you needing to specify it
<Madpilot> !tell bm about fixres
<chantiq> hi pakabar?
<Mordof> amphi, x11 opengl multi-texture version works best for me
<Mordof> but then that may be due to my vid card
<Mosi> can someone running breezy do a very simple, quick check on something for me?
<chantiq> hal;o?
<amphi> Mordof: uhuh - well, you can put that in .mplayer/config
<emma34> can someone help me install a canon printer in ubuntu , priter is connected to my print server ie it is a network printer
<farous> Mordof: just curious what vedio card you have
<mebaran151> static ip is my best idea yet!
<Dr_Willis> emma34,  thers several kinds of network printers.:P
<newbuntie> mosii: why don't you just ask, then maybe someone will
<brtjohns> hi just got my ubuntu 5.10 cd's sent install to a 533mhz with 128mb of ram , will that be ok?
<Dr_Willis> emma34,   some use samba, some use that directjet stuff.
<eclair> brtjohns, yup
<LangCom> Hello i'm from korea
<brtjohns> ok
<Dr_Willis> emma34,  whats serving the printer?
<brtjohns> is there naything i have to do, someone said i have to enable root or something on ubuntu
<brtjohns> once installed
<Mosi> newbuntie: i already did, no one responded. can you do it? i just need you to ls /boot and tell me if there's a symlink to /boot/initrd.img-<version-number> that has a generic name i can point to, so i don't ahve to guess the version number
<emma34> it is canon i470d on a netgear print server
<Dr_Willis> emma34,  check the docs for the print server (or the web itnerface) -  the gnome-cups-config tool has a pull down menu for the different 'ways' the printer can be served up.
<mebaran151> great
<mebaran151> this is ridiculous
<mebaran151> just when I was about to final to do a static ip
<Mordof> farous, sorry, was watching a movie.. nvidia 6800 xt 128mb
<mebaran151> it succeeds in DHCP'ing
<mebaran151> one day I swear
<timfrost> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Mosi> can someone please quickly do 'ls  /boot' for me, and tell me if there is a symlink that points to your initrd.img?
<farous> Mordof: no problem and you are running it on breezy or dapper
<JustinLei> hello every one.I have a sony vaio vgn-s46c,install ubuntu dapper edtion,SATA error,ahic drive not find,help me,thanks
<Mordof> farous, breezy
<JustinLei> hello every one.I have a sony vaio vgn-s46c,install ubuntu dapper edtion,SATA error,ahic drive not find,help me,thanks
<farous> cool
<farous> leave you to your movie now :)
<_jason> Mosi: no
<newbuntie> mosi: sorry, I'm a newbie, how would I tell which one is a symlink? :)
<DUMAiSO> How do I mount an ISO image?
<hatake_kakashi> newbuntie: probably file
<hatake_kakashi> DUMAiSO: man mount
<JustinLei> hello every one.I have a sony vaio vgn-s46c,install ubuntu dapper edtion,SATA error,ahic drive not find,help me,thanks
<Mordof> farous, it was eurotrip.. ive already seen it a couple times
<Mordof> now! to test an actual dvd
<emma34> dr willis , thanks I will dig through the docs , by the way how do bring up the gnome cup  config tool
<Mosi> is anyone else in here running a PPC?
<JustinLei> who can help me~~~....
<JustinLei> hello every one.I have a sony vaio vgn-s46c,install ubuntu dapper edtion,SATA error,ahic drive not find,help me,thanks
<Dr_Willis> emma34,  its in the settings menus somewhere.
* Gyuszk is away: Dolgom akadt ... ;)
<farous> mordof nice enjoy it then :)
<hatake_kakashi> Mosi: I know nalioth is but nalioth is afk
<cappicard> hmm... this is annoying... I can't use domain\username with lufsmount's ftpfs
<JustinLei> who can help me~~~....I have a sony vaio vgn-s46c,install ubuntu dapper edtion,SATA error,ahic drive not find,help me,thanks
<Mosi> hatake_kak: thanks
<hatake_kakashi> Mosi: np
<wahyu> halo
<wahyu> ada orang indonesia enggak ?
<Mordof> every time i try to watch my dvd movie, it just freezes black
<hyphenated> wahyu: tidak
<JustinLei> who can help me~~~....I have a sony vaio vgn-s46c,install ubuntu dapper edtion,SATA error,ahic drive not find,help
<wahyu> lho situ orang mana ?
<amphi> Mordof: try -vo xv ;)
<mylo> JustinLei, SATA error, AFAIK you could turn off the SATA feature from the BIOS first and install it
<Mordof> amphi, heh
<Mordof> grr, mplayer wont close
<amphi> Mordof: ctrl-c it in the xterm
<_jason> Mordof: have you installed libdvdcss?
<hatake_kakashi> Mordof: heh kill -9 `pidof mplayer`
<Mordof> _jason, yes, libdvdcss2
<hatake_kakashi> or killall mplayer
<Mordof> ohh, didnt know you could do pidof
<JustinLei> sony BOIS can't change SATA feature,have not this item
<_jason> you could just do pkill too
<hyphenated> bah, all of you should just use fuser :-)
<Christopher> how come my stellarium programs is shown in the "science" menu but when i click it, it doesnt load
<hatake_kakashi> Mordof: well now you know :)
<rewt_> idont think my fan works as much as it should when im in linux?
<JustinLei> mylo,sony BOIS can't change SATA feature,have not this item
<amphi> Christopher: which program, BTW?
<Christopher> Stellarium
<JustinLei> mylo:sony BOIS can't change SATA feature,have not this item
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: you're not going to tell me that your fan is electronically controlled via acpi?
<rewt_> what's acpi? :-P
<amphi> rewt_: acpi -t should show you temp, if you're worried
<Christopher> rewt_, i noticed that too.. but to me that is a good thing.. my laptop doesnt overheat as bad using linux as it did in windows
<Mordof> JustinLei, what are you saying!?!?!?
<Mordof> you what are saying! i dont understand
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: Advanced Configuratable(?) Power Interface
<amphi> Mordof: he's saying the bios in his vaio has no option to fiddle with sata settings
<alex2456> anyone here get xspim on breezy?
<rewt_> Thermal l: ok, 55.0 degrees C
<Mordof> amphi, ahh
<rewt_> That normal?
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: designed to prevent excessive power usage
<amphi> rewt_: is the box idling?
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: for cpu? depends, google around for answers
<amphi> rewt_: it's not dangerous, anyway
<JustinLei> Mordof:The computer has the following hardware as far as the hard disk is concerned:Hitachi Travelstar 5K100 80GB SATA HTS541080G9SA00   ICH6M (82801FBM) controller (rev.03).
<Christopher> rewt_, mines at 48C
<qbaler> anyone here who can help me resize my ntfs partition? (im getting a bad sector error)
<Mordof> amphi, not very good at reading semi-broken english
<amphi> rewt_: mine is 36C idling
<rewt_> idling?
<rewt_> im using it right now?
<amphi> rewt_: doing bugger all
<JustinLei> Mordof:ata1: called with no error (01)!
<rewt_> im running a stream and gaim and xchat
<Mordof> JustinLei, sounds like trouble
<amphi> rewt_: that's not much load - what does top show the load being?
<JustinLei> sound?why?
<Mordof> hmm?
<rewt_> amphi, top?
<amphi> rewt_: yes, top - type that in an xterm
<JustinLei> There are no drivers by intel or Sony for Linux?
<rewt_> load average?
<rewt_> 0.57
<rewt_> 0.69
<rewt_> 0.87 and raising
<Mordof> JustinLei, no idea.. try wiki.ubuntu.com and search for a related topic, or search google
<Mordof> amphi, my idle is 50C :P
<JustinLei> Mordof:Thanks
<mebaran151> in dapper
<mebaran151> why has ifconfig been removed from the base
<amphi> Mordof: heh; mine was ~42C but I 'undervolted' the cpu
<mebaran151> I mean from the path
<mebaran151> of the normal user that is
<Mordof> amphi, isnt that a bit dangerous?
<amphi> Mordof: if you lower the freq voltages too far, yeah, crash horribly ;)
<navyn> hey how many kilobytes is 256 mb?
<adriyel> 256,000
<Dr_Willis> 1 :)
<wastrel> navyn:  ask google
<Mordof> adriyel, nope
<Mordof> navyn, 256x1024
<wastrel> navyn:  google calculator = awesome
<adriyel> want the exact number?
<adriyel> you didn't specify :|
<qbaler> anyone here who can help me resize my ntfs partition? (im getting a bad sector error)
<mebaran151> why isn't ifconfig part of the standard path
<amphi> Mordof: I tested it for a good while at each freq with mprime's torture option
<mebaran151> just curious
<Mordof> amphi, ohh i see
<Dr_Willis> mebaran151,  where it at? sbin?
<amphi> Mordof: until I found a voltage that was ok
<Mordof> amphi, cause i dislike my temps...
<Mordof> i changed cases, and lost my thermalpaste... the computer shop i went to gave me shitty stuff
<amphi> Mordof: there's a kernel patch for centrino cpufreq that provides a sysfs interface to the freq/voltage table
<navyn> i'm redoing my xorg file, what should i answer to this?  Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Mordof> amphi, centrino? im on amd..
<navyn> wastrel, google rocks
<amphi> Mordof: I don't know if there's a similar patch
* amphi is afk - foraging
<Mordof> amphi, dont worry about it then. idc too much
<Mordof> navyn, afaik i selected no, im not sure though, lol
<navyn> Mordof, sounds good 2 me
<rewt_> why would you boycott google?
<wastrel> because of their china ting
<wastrel> thing
<qbaler> anyone here who can help me resize my ntfs partition? (im getting a bad sector error) (can anyone hear this?)
<Madpilot> there's a great "Goolag" graphic out on the web somewhere :P
<rewt_> what china thing
<qbaler> can anyone hear me?
<rewt_> qbaler i cant i can read you though ;)
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: the great firewall of china
<rewt_> hatake_kakashi,  huh?
<qbaler> ok just making sure
<Christopher> is it a lengthy process to get a usb hd recognized so i can access the media on it?
<qbaler> how long it usualy take to get responses on the forums for help?
<elkbuntu> qbaler question dependant, not long usually
<qbaler> give it like a day or two?
<farous> !tell qbaler about ntfs
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: China has blocked many external sites and tries to promote 'healthy' internet lifestyle. Google had to make their own specific google.cn which also enforces the Chinese govt.'s idea
<b1ind> Christopher, it got autodetected for me
<rewt_> hmph..why did they HAVE to make it?
<qbaler> guess i am jumping it .. only been 4 hours
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: because google want's to be known no matter where I suppose.. even MS too wants to be known eveywhere
<elkbuntu> qbaler overnight if you want a variety of answers, but usually you'll get an answer in an hour or two
<Christopher> b1ind, did something show you it was autodetected as soon as you plugged it in
<rewt_> hmph
<rewt_> so china has blocked google.com?
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: probably, but not google.cn
<b1ind> don't remember, but if you're using gnome, check in the places menu for a XXgb volume
<mzuverink> I am running fetchmail as a cron job and it sends me an email every time it executes, how can i get it to stop doing this?
<Christopher> b1ind, nope using FLUX
<qbaler> elkbuntu i sure hope someone can help me with something other then "ur screwed"
<b1ind> check /media
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: it seemed they made it quite easy to bypass
<rewt_> So does china enforce googlemail? so they wouldhave www.gmail.cn?
<b1ind> Christopher, for me, its /media/usbdisk/
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: I believe they made a deal with the Chinese govt. if that's what you meant
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: dunno, I don't live there
<wastrel> mzuverink:  cron mails any stdout output from the jobs it runs
<elkbuntu> guys this google topic should probably go to the offtopic channel
<wastrel> mzuverink:  standard method is to pipe the command to /dev/null  in the cron entry
<rewt_> AH HAHAHAH they do have a gmail.cn
<Christopher> b1ind, i dont know how to check /media
<b1ind> ahh, hmm
<Christopher> wait
<Christopher> b1ind, nmd i do
* b1ind waits :p
<b1ind> is it there?
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: no, I meant ISTR that it was not difficult to get out of the google.cn jail
<mzuverink> wastrel: how do you do that? I am new to linux and it took me forever to figure out how to make it run as a cron job
<Christopher> b1ind, but it doesnt list a usbdisk
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: ISTR?
<b1ind> hmm, then i'm outta my league :(
<Christopher> just cdrom and floppy
<b1ind> sorry Christopher
<hatake_kakashi> in standard terms r(?) ?
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: 'I seem to recall'
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<Kyo> so the bash shell is the most common?
<b1ind> iirc's lesser known sibling
<Kyo> as oppose to the c and korn shell
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: I'm not sure why google is getting all this flak, yahoo did much worse, actually shopping a journalist to the .cn authorities
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: like I said, if you are surfing using non cn related IP, netblock, maybe its not filtered for you, but maybe when you are in there. Maybe the rules are different
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: hence they did get a bit of a flame for the Chinese govt.
<hatake_kakashi> anyway its OT as said before
<heliotrope> after i've compiled and tried to run a .cc file in anjuta it didnt do anything, does anyone know how to run anjuta?
<Christopher> b1ind, i know it shows up in GNOME no problem.. pops right up on the desktop
<rewt_> i just made a rewt.axs@gmail.cn account............current usage 0.0% of 20.0M   they getting gipped ah haha
<wastrel> mzuverink:  /etc/crontab   is the file
<b1ind> Christopher, might have to do w/ dbus and hal... maybe somewhere to look
<wastrel> mzuverink:  unless it's in your user crontab, in which case  crontab -e
<rewt_> iknow what cron does, but why does ubuntu use it daily?
<rewt_> what taks is itperforming?
<wastrel> mzuverink:  i don't know if ubuntu has a GUI tool for cron management
<mzuverink> wastrel: what would I enter in the command, I am using webmin to add the cron job
<Christopher> b1ind, what are those?
<wastrel> mzuverink:  oh.  well just add  | /dev/null  to the end of your fetchmail command
<b1ind> they are some things for hardware abstraction and 'i think' hardware autodetection
<bk> does anyone program gtk+ apps in ubuntu?
<b1ind> like i said, im probably not the best person to help you
<wastrel> mzuverink:  fetchmail -some -options  | /dev/null      the | sends the output to the next program or file, and /dev/null is the bitbucket
<llama32> hi. im getting really angry that apt keeps forgetting everything or something. it seems to automatically update at times im not on the net, then give up and i have to run apt-get update before i install anything. it seems to happen possibly more than daily. how do i disable this? im on dialup so apt-get update is a serious pain (extra slow dialup too).
<amphi> bk: I have done a little gtk programming, on debian
<bk> amphi: have u setup gtk in ubuntu?  i'm about to, but i've never done it before.
<[bosco] > allright does anyone in here use suspend 2
<wastrel> mzuverink:  it's traditional to pipe commands in the cron files to /dev/null for just this reason :] 
<Christopher> b1ind,  thanks anyways
<Christopher> its not a problem... i have others i need to figure out heh
<amphi> bk: what do you mean, 'set up' ? for programming to gtk, you need many -dev packages - glib, gtk, pango, blah blah
<Christopher> like why my Stellarium program is shown in apps menu but wont run like its not even there
<amphi> Christopher: try running it from a terminal
<mzuverink> wastrel: it says permission denied
<wastrel> mzuverink:  hmm i'm using the wrong operator
<wastrel> mzuverink:  >  instead of |
<mzuverink> wastrel: /bin/sh: /dev/null: Permission denied
<mzuverink> fetchmail: socket error while fetching from pop.sbcglobal.yahoo.com
<b1ind> some stupid usb network driver is preventing my kernel from compiling, but i'm sure i eliminated it from my .config
<bk> amphi: i don't know how to locate those packages in ubuntu, so i'm going to install them individually by downloading and installing their tarballs.  do you think that's a bad idea?
<Christopher> amphi, i did.. got some errors
<[bosco] > allright does anyone in here use suspend 2
<wastrel> mzuverink:  heh sry it's past my bedtime
<amphi> bk: use apt-cache to search for them, eg. apt-cache search  glib dev
<amphi> [bosco] : I use suspend 1 (or is it 0) ?
<timfrost> llama32, there is a script in /etc/cron.daily called apt, which runs the command 'apt-get update'.  You may wantto disable that script.  But you will then need to manually run 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Christopher> amphi, im missing a GLX extension for display in xlib or something
<mzuverink> wastrel: past my bedtime too
<amphi> Christopher: pastebin?
<mzuverink> wastrel: that seems to be working, thanks
<Christopher> sure hold on
<amphi> Christopher: BTW, you might also like celestia, if you don't know it
<b1ind> Anyone familiar with this module ?drivers/usb/net/zd1211
<[bosco] > amphi, i use suspend 2 if you use it  i need some help getting it running
<Christopher> amphi, no i dont know it...
<ImsDLE> how do i fix this?
<ImsDLE> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bk> amphi: yeah, and then what?  how come glib didn't show up in the synaptic package manager?
<Christopher> amphi, is it better than stellarium?
<amphi> [bosco] : I don't know how different it is, but I do 'echo disk > /sys/power/state' to suspend to disk
<llama32> timfrost: thanks. yes im aware i must update regularly, but on dialup it is incredibly stupid to do it every time i use apt (about daily)
<Christopher> amphi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8727
<Mez> !tell ImsDLE about backports
<wastrel> ok g'night
<amphi> Christopher: it's different, it's primarily a solar system simulator (orrery)
<[bosco] > amphi, thank you for the info but it is not what i am lookiing for
<Christopher> well having both of them will be better then :)
<[bosco] > srry
<amphi> Christopher: sdl parachute, heh
<nomin> [bosco] , what is suspend 2?
<amphi> Christopher: you don't seem to have 3d accel working there - what does glxinfo | grep rendering show?
<Christopher> amphi, haha yeah what was that about
<rewt_> I configured my integrated wireless today. When I manually activate it, it runs fine. While running, if I push my wireless button to turn it off, then push it again to turn it on, it doesn't come back on. I have to manually activate the card again. Is there any way to configure this button to automatically active and set up the card by pushing the wireless button??
<amphi> Christopher: the death-cry of the 'simple direct-media layer' library
<Christopher> amphi, not good then
<Christopher> amphi, "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Christopher> "
<amphi> Christopher: yeah, that means no 3d accel support
<Christopher> amphi, the stellarium program worked the other night in GNOME for me... then the next morning it didnt
<ImsDLE> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<ImsDLE> you guys rock
<ImsDLE> bless you all!@
<wahyu> hello, pls help me,  how to connect ubuntu to Netware ???
<ACU> hi guys --  I have trouble connecting from Ubuntu 5.10 to windows shares - I can see some of them (including the folders) but I cannot do anything - not open or whatever ------ some of the shares I cannot see the content at all ---- obviously I can access them from Windows Machine ---   once again from Ubuntu I go smb://servername ----- any help ?
<amphi> Christopher: did you run that command I gave you?
<TheWinner> hallo all
<TheWinner> what the name of nmap in ubuntu
<amphi> Christopher: FWIW, celestia also needs 3d accel
<Christopher> oh nice
<neu> TheWinner: 'nmap'..heh
<Christopher> the glxinfo | grep
<Christopher>  command
<Christopher> ?
<TheWinner> neu yah nmap
<Christopher> i got the results - amphi, "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<b1ind> if i use make-kpkg, is it normal that it compiles EVERYTHING regardless of whether or not its in the .config?
<Christopher> ignore your name of course
<amphi> Christopher: oh, ok
<rewt_> I configured my integrated wireless today. When I manually activate it, it runs fine. While running, if I push my wireless button to turn it off, then push it again to turn it on, it doesn't come back on. I have to manually activate the card again. Is there any way to configure this button to automatically active and set up the card by pushing the wireless button??
<TheWinner> are ubuntu having nmap ??
<neu> the name of nmap in ubuntu is nmap
<rewt_> What is nmap? :-
<Christopher> amphi, how come it worked the other night now.. did i do something to my graphics card?
<rewt_> :-P
<Madpilot> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.81-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 558 kB, Installed size: 1900 kB
<neu> port scanner and stuff
<amphi> Christopher: I don't know, did you?
<Christopher> haha have no idea
<neu> its in main on dapper :o
<amphi> Christopher: what video card is it?
<ACU> Another question ---- I run Ubuntu in a PowerPC and I cannot make RealPlayer work at all - is very frustrating - I want to access some broadcasts and I do not know what to do
<Christopher> ATI
<Christopher> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<damo21> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+10_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<amphi> Christopher: is it supported by the xorg driver? man radeon will tell you if you're not sure
<GigaClon> !tell ACU about RestrictedFormats
<Christopher> yep
<Christopher> first thing in the description says its a Xorg driver
<damo21> have the ati drivers improved since last year?
<Skif> Hrm... I have libdvdread3 installed, but I can't seem to play any DVDs under dapper; has this been discussed somewhere?  (I checked the wiki and didn't see anything immediately obvious, but may well have missed it)
<wahyu> hello all, I want to connect my ubuntu to novel netware, any idea ???
<Christopher> amphi,  hardware 2D acceleration, hardware 3D acceleration (except
<Christopher>  R300 and IGP series cards),
<Christopher> so it shoudl be good then
<amphi> cool
<Skif> This may well be one of those "duh, it's unstable" moments, which is fine, too, as long as that's all it is.
<amphi> Christopher: did you reboot since it was working?
<Christopher> yes many times
<Christopher> i think i reinstalled ubuntu since then though
<amphi> Christopher: ah
<Mabus06> Skif: are you sure it's not a North American /PAL issue?
<amphi> Christopher: does lsmod show the drm and radeon kernel modules loaded?
<Skif> Mabus06: quite sure
<Mabus06> Skif: have you tried more than one program to run the dvd?
<Skif> Mabus06: yes-- totem, xine, mplayer, dvdrip
<albacker> what's the problem here : checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<albacker>  ?!
<_jason> albacker: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rewt_> whats the command to start nmap?
<Skif> I get this message from xine on the command line: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x00028d0e)!!
<_jason> rewt_: nmap
<rewt_> i tried it
<rewt_> does ubuntu come with it?
<amphi> albacker: apt-get install build-essential
<rewt_> or must u install it
<Mabus06> Skif: err, didn't mean to pm you.
<_jason> rewt_: did you install it?, no sudo apt-get install nmap
<albacker> _jason, amphi, thanks !
<rewt_> so how do I use this "nmap" what is it good for?
<Skif> Mabus06: no problem.
<_jason> rewt_: http://www.insecure.org/nmap/
<Christopher> amphi, i dont see a "drm" or anything listed as "radeon or radeon kernel" in the list
<Skif> I just wish I could tell if it's a bad disc (netflix discs often come somewhat scratched), or if there's some problem with libdvdread3 :-\
<amphi> Christopher: try modprobe drm
<Skif> But I have tried multiple discs, and they all fail similarly.
<amphi> Skif: that's not caused by a scratch, I wouldn't say
<amphi> Christopher: pm?
<Skif> amphi: I wouldn't think so either, though dvdrip complaints read as if it might be.
<Christopher> amphi, got a fatal: error
<amphi> Christopher: no such module?
<Christopher> FATAL: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Operation not permitted
<amphi> Christopher: sudo modprobe drm
<Christopher> i was about to say shoudl i put sudo in front of it
<albacker> _jason, : http://rafb.net/paste/results/g1CKFy15.html
<Christopher> amphi, i did that and nothing happens just gives me another prompt
<amphi> Christopher: you are not 'identified to services' so I cannot receive your PMs, if any
<rewt_> anyone want to take the time to teach me a few things on nmap?
<rewt_> :)
<amphi> Christopher: that's good; try modprobe radeon
<Madpilot> rewt_: "man nmap" in a terminal
<hatake_kakashi> man nmap
<quicksilver3> Does anyone know how I could get a eg1032v3 linksys adapter working under ubuntu?
<_jason> albacker: ubuntu seperates packages that are needed for compiling with a -dev suffix.  For instance, you probably need libxml2-dev
<Christopher> amphi,  get my pms?
<albacker> aha k,
<albacker> thnx
<amphi> Christopher: no; you need to /msg nickserv ident <your_passwd>
<amphi> Christopher: assuming your nick is registered
<Christopher> i dont know if it is or not
<Madpilot> Christopher: /msg nickserv help
<quicksilver3> Does anyone know how I could get that adapter working under ubuntu?
<Christopher> amphi, i got the same response with the fatal:error message with modprobe radeon
<amphi> Christopher: it won't be unless you registerd it
<amphi> Christopher: sorry, there's an implicit 'sudo' prepended ;)
<ACU> at the begining I felt very frustrated with Debian ---- and switch to ubuntu -- now I think that there is almos no difference between them ---- they are both very difficult ------- every step is challenging  and time consuming --- now I want to conect to VPN ------ also I want to be able to log in a windows domain ----- is just painfull---- it may take few months to solve something which is suposed to be natural ---- any sugestions
<amphi> logging on to a windows domain is _natural_? wtf?
<Christopher> amphi, k i did the sudo modprobe radeon.. brought another prompt up
<albacker> _jason,  i got libxml2-dev and i still get the same error.
<quicksilver3> As I stated above I am trying to get a eg1032v3 linksys adapter working under ubuntu...Im sorry if im sounding annoying but i would appreciate some guidance.
<albacker> _jason, should i get libxml-dev ?
<_jason> albacker: what are you compiling?
<albacker> _jason, glade
<albacker> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FPrFFr90.html << the error.
<_jason> albacker: do you know glade is in the repos?
<albacker> _jason, there's and old version of glade there.
<amphi> Christopher: you'll almost certainly need to restart X, but you could try glxinfo | grep rendering before, just in case
<albacker> _jason, Version: 0.6.4-13.1
<albacker> _jason, im compiling 2.0
<_jason> albacker: install whatever you need for gtk+-2.0, that's what the error says
<rewt_> nmap is very confusing
<albacker> rewt_, no its not, just read man.
<albacker> _jason, ?
<rewt_> i am all these packet types are confusing me.
<albacker> _jason, man i don't know what i do actually need ?
<_jason> albacker: actually, easiest is to do 'sudo apt-get build-dep glade'
<Christopher> k ill do that now
<cafuego> ACU: Either look for documentation on google (easy) or use Windows, if you want windows functionality.  the windows domain logons would require pam_ldap and kerberos at a minimum (it would be easier if microsoft published specifications) - the vpn can be done with pptp. Google for 'ppptconfig ubuntu'.
<Sonobana> i have problem in dapper. I cant set default locale
<akant> Can anyone here suggest a good provider for strictly email access?  I would like something smaller with IMAP, Web access to mail, 1 gig limit .. maybe a shell account?  Any email providers run ubuntu ? I would support them :p
<Christopher> amphi, restart computer or just the desktop with the restart in the menu in FLUX
<rewt_> IMAP
<rewt_> ?
<albacker> _jason, never used build-dep ! what does it do ?
<cafuego> imap!
<amphi> Christopher: just restart X
<akant> ?
<_jason> albacker: installs the build dependencies for the package
<cafuego> the *only* way to store your mail.
<rewt_> cafuego, explain a little more?
<akant> much nicer than POP
<rewt_> sigh i need an nmap teacher to explain things a little easier than the manual has it
<cafuego> rewt_: imap is a mail access protocol. As opposed to pop, you leave all mails on the server. SO you xcna access them from ANYWHERE with an imap client (virtually all webmail packages use imap too).
<rewt_> why not use gmail?
<akant> You can also create a folder structure with imap
<akant> and leave it on the server
<albacker> /join #vim
<albacker> Oops :S
<Christopher> k restarted
<akant> what is the best imap server? wsimap? (washington's ??)
<cafuego> rewt_: gmail is slow, only has oen address, and is limited to 1GB
<akant> courier?
<cafuego> akant: I prefer courier; dovecot is nice too.
* cafuego does courier with funky vmail in sql stuff
<Sonobana> cafuego: gmails limit is  2695.226785
<Sonobana> MB
<amphi> Christopher: glxinfo | grep rendering
<rewt_> cafuego.....u can have multiple addresses? andits almost 3 gig limit?
<akant> I remember dovecot Ill have to try that one again.
<ACU> cafuego ---- Thanks ---- I am going to do both ----- pam_ldap  use windows --- I read that Xandros solve the problem - I wonder how  for pptp I did not know can do VPN ---thank again
<n4cht> k.  quickest way to enable nvidia drivers in hoary?  (i remember this being painfully simple, but since i don't remember, i'd rather ask than risk breaking something.)
<cafuego> Sonobana: My imap is currently limited to 160GB and unlimited emails.
<Christopher> amphi, same response
<akant> courier is one complete package correct? which has built in web mail and black boxing?
<amphi> Christopher: bugger
<rewt_> cafuego...u can have multiple emails in gmail
<Christopher> amphi,  should i restart my computer maybe?
<cafuego> akant: Yes-ss..
<cafuego> akant: it's split up for purposes of ubuntu installation, though.
<frogzoo> archiving question - how can I cut up a tar file into decent sized chunks - say 1gig - for ferrying via usb key?
<akant> very cool
<amphi> Christopher: did you do alt-ctrl-backspace?
<akant> so many packages
<akant> I get them confused :)
<amphi> frogzoo: split
<frogzoo> amphi: much obliged - thx!
<akant> I still want to find an isp somewhere that runs ubuntu for mailservers :)
<cafuego> rewt_: 3 is still nowhere near enough. Plus gmail won't host my own domains.
<frogzoo> akant: plenty of virtual server isps out there... run your own maybe?
<akant> not someone in their basement, but a real legite isp
<amphi> akant: you would be more likely to find one running debian
<cafuego> akant: I doubt there are any, Ubuntu is far too new.
<akant> amphi: either or I would subscribe
<[bosco] > how do i enable the universal repository
<frogzoo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
* cafuego uses debian :-)
* cafuego <-- ISP
<akant> ???
* akant pulls out his wallet
<cafuego> No, thankyou.
<Christopher> amphi, yeah still gets me the same response
<akant> lol
<cafuego> We pick our own customers.
<akant> consulting firm?
<cafuego> akant: Why not set up a decent mail service on your own linux box?
<cafuego> akant: Pretty much
<amphi> Christopher: register your nick so I can PM you, and vice versa
<Christopher> i tried
<Christopher> i keep getting some syntax message about my pw when i do what it says it doesnt confirm that i did it right
* cafuego goes off to drown itself
<Madpilot> Christopher: "some syntax message"?
<w32> hey is there a way to allow root logins in ubuntu w/ gnome
<w32> other than sudo
<w32> from the terminal
<Christopher> yeah the syntax for the password
<ifwntrends> w32: it's in your logon screen setup under security
<Christopher> i type "/msg nickserve register <myusername>" click enter
<Madpilot> w32: not recommended
<Madpilot> Christopher: "nickserv", not serve - no final E
<ifwntrends> w32: but not a good idea
<w32> i know i just wonder if its possible
<Christopher> and then it says >nickerseve< "register <myusername>"
<w32> friend says it aint
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> w32: the URL above will tell you how, but it isn't recommended
<Angel_Dex> Hello all
<w32> thx madpilot
<Christopher> ahh i dont know how to do it
<Christopher> its saying christopher is already registered but i typed in "/msg nickserv register Embryo
<nicholasw> Can someone help me with WPA?
<Madpilot> Christopher: /msg nickserv help
<Christopher> Madpilot, "-NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>"
<Christopher> thats the syntax message i get
<w32> then type /msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>
<bk> l
<bk> l
<w32> w/ the <>
<Christopher> i dont know how to do it
<Christopher> im at the help too
<Angel_Dex> How do i play a .swf game?
<amphi> Christopher: you are trying to register 'Christopher' ?
<ice_1963> what is swf game?
<bk> testing
<Christopher> how exactly do i register my name because /msg nickserv register <mynewname> doesnt work
<Christopher> heres what im typing "/msg nickserv register Embryo
<amphi> Christopher: /nick newname then /msg nickserv register your_password
<bk> how do i change my text color in here?
<amphi> heh
<rewt_> how do i bridge my eth andwireless?
<Christoffer> damn seems like every nick name is owned
<Christoffer> lets see
<Christoffer> 
<rewt_> How do I bridge my wireless and ethernet connections in breezy?
<amphi> !tell rewt_ about repeat
<OmegaAlpha> ok
<henk> rewt_, i'm guessing you use brctl (bridge utils) just like any other set of nics..
<Madpilot> OmegaAlpha: finally found a non-reg'd nick? :P
<DrDT> henk: he asked in #wireless, he doesn't ahve brctl, so I told him to ask here.
<w32> i have decided that people that kill frogs should be shot
<rewt_> i typed brctl into my terminal and it said command not found
<w32> twice @ least
<rewt_> w32 i frog gig all the time ;)
<ice_1963> ok
<ice_1963> :0)
<Imsdle> i can't install skype :(
<DrDT> ubuntu doesn't ahve w/ brctl by deafult?
<Imsdle> i try and do a apt-get update and i get Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main /binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<DrDT> *come
<henk> rewt_, for that kind of thing use something like this: " apt-cache search bridge " that will give you all kinds of packages that have something to do with bridges. one of them is bridge-utils you want that one
<ice_1963> why can't you install skype
<OmegaAlpha> Madpilot, yep
<rewt_> k i got bridge utils
<rewt_> now what
<OmegaAlpha> i didnt realize my Embryo one worked.. but it said it was owned already
<Imsdle> anyone?
<rewt_> brctl works now
<rewt_> but if gave me like 50 options?
<ifwntrends> anyone know of a good dvd ripper/decrypter?
<bk> testing
<bk> testing
<hatake_kakashi> ifwntrends: acidrip.
<DrDT> rewt_: try
<DrDT> brctl addbr bridge1
<DrDT> brctl addif bridge1 eth0
<DrDT> brctl addif bridge1 eth1
<DrDT> brctl show
<hatake_kakashi> ifwntrends: that btw effectively relies on mplayer and mencoder
<ifwntrends> hatake_kakashi: thanks
<DrDT> substituting those interfaces with yours, of course
<henk> rewt_, now you go to google and ask " Setting up a bridge with brctl" and start reading
<ifwntrends> hatake_kakashi: i've got mplayer, is mencoder in the repos by any chance?
<bk> testing
<hatake_kakashi> ifwntrends: nfi, I compiled mine from source with as much variety in extension support as possible from the universe/multiverse repos.
<w32> furthemore, those that are not friends of frogs are enemies and should also be shot
<w32> @ least twice
<DrDT> w32: frogs' legs are delicious
<ice_1963> etch
<ifwntrends> hatake_kakashi: ok, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> ifwntrends: and that then messed up my installation more or less as a result
<ifwntrends> haha
<henk> bk, what are you testing? How many times you can say testing before someone gets annoyed ;) ??
<ifwntrends> hatake_kakashi: well maybe i'll give it a shot anyhow
<bk> i'm trying to change the color of my text.  how do i do it?
<hatake_kakashi> bk: depends on your irc client.. and btw this chan _strips_ colours afaik
<ice_1963> are you running kde or gnome?
<DrDT> bk: red filter plastic for your monitor
<w32> DrDT: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGHHHH
<DrDT> w32: KHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
<ice_1963> bk kde or gnome
<bk> i see the text people write to me is red, but the text i type out is light grey (which is hard to read)
<bk> gnome
<ice_1963> xchat
<bk> yes
<ice_1963> in settings
<henk> that depends where you want to change it? You may need to buy a different pencil filling.. or pick up the other crayon or do <font color=#ff00ff>text</font>.... Or you may be trying to influence the color your text has in this chat in which case you should probably read the docs of you chatclient
<Ryubuntu> I'm running Ubuntu on my fujitsu lifebook S6210 laptop and the resolution is 1024 x768. I want to go higher but I can't. Is there any other option to go to higher resolution?
<Madpilot> !tell Ryubuntu about fixres
<bk> ice_1963, yeah, and then preferences... but which one of these options controls the color of text i type out?
<Ryubuntu> Madpilot, thanks
<Madpilot> np
<ice_1963> i'm running kde with konversation
<ice_1963> kde3.5.1 Debian etch :0)
<rewt_> DrDT, i did all that and i see bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces
<rewt_> bridge1         8000.00904befbb5f       yes             eth0
<rewt_>                                                         wlan0
<nanotube> heya all. so ive tried quite a few games, both from the repos and in the default install, and they all kinda suck... anyone can recommend any decent games for ubuntu?
<nanotube> nothing "serious" just something to play once in a while?
<Madpilot> nanotube: Enemy Territory, if you're into FPS
<foolswisdom> "Show Changes", how do I get it to show more than just the most recent revision?
<DrDT> rewt_: looks good, see if your desktop can get an IP from your router/etc. via DHCP
<ubuntu_user`> how can I make "apt-get dist-upgrade" automatically remove the old versions of the packages?
<nanotube> Madpilot, is that in the repos?
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu_user`: man apt-get
<Madpilot> foolswisdom: in the Ubuntu wiki? "Get Info"
<ice_1963> bzflag that's a good game
<Madpilot> nanotube: no, but there's a good Ubuntu wiki page about it
<ubuntu_user`> hatake - couldn't find it there
<hunterp> how can  i turn off password in screensaver. NO,System->preferences-> screensaver does not control this
<ubuntu_user`> hatake_kakashi: couldn't find it in man apt-get, apt_preferences and apt.conf
<Madpilot> nanotube: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<nanotube> Madpilot, ah, so its like a giant 500mib install, then?
<foolswisdom> Madpilot: o, thank you, sorry for asking, "Show Changes" is confusing ;-)
<Madpilot> nanotube: yeah, it's a massive download
<nanotube> ice_1963, hmm, i might try that...
<nanotube> Madpilot, heh, well, i did do quite a bit of fps back in the day, but these days i am trying to avoid anything addictive, and anything massive. ;) so would you happen to know of anything small and "casual" like? :)
<rewt__> DrDT, wow that bridge killed my wireless connection aswell.
<Madpilot> foolswisdom: some of the wiki options are a bit odd
<ice_1963> you better have a good video card that game lol
<Madpilot> nanotube: planetpenguin-racer - in the repos, fast & goofy
<ice_1963> i run nvidia
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu_user`: or I suppose you could have a crond doing the cleaning up for you
<nanotube> Madpilot, hmm, i will give it a shot. :)
<ifwntrends> would i use ifconfig to get the info to set up a static ip?
<ajay> hi everybody.....
<nanotube> ifwntrends, yes, you can use ifconfig to set up a static ip
<nanotube> ifwntrends, "ifconfig eth0 inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" sets the ip of interface eth0 to the specified ip
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi:
<ubuntu_user`> hatake_kakashi: how can i make crond do it for me?
<marre> Anyone here that feels urged to help a total linux newbie with some cedega problems please?
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi:  I read what you said but I don't understand what I read.
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: hmm.. ok what part? maybe I might be able to help
<ubuntu_user`> hatake_kakashi: there is no man crond
<nanotube> ubuntu_user`, there is "man crontab"
<DrDT> rewt_: nice to know it's ahvign an effect
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu_user`: well not sure exactly how, but you want it to purge all unnecessary files right? you can do a simple script that deletes unnecessary files, and then attach that to the cron daemon
<ubuntu_user`> 10x nanotube
<DrDT> this place is too busy, I'm going back to #wireless
<cafuego> ubuntu_user`: man 5 crontab, in fact
<ifwntrends> nanotube: ok then mask is the subnet mask, and i assume i'd use bcast for the gateway address?
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu_user`: though I thought synaptic can do it as well, albeit being a frontend
<nanotube> ifwntrends, if you set inet, the bcast and subnetmask are set automatically, based on your ip
<nanotube> ifwntrends, but you can change them if you really want to, i suppose :)
<ifwntrends> nanotube: oh, i think i'll just stick with the defaults haha
<nanotube> ifwntrends, i have found that to be a good choice, myself. :)
<ubuntu_user`> hatake_kakashi: cron seems to be rather hard - it takes too much time to get all the names; i will try synaptic
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: let's see, I really do not understand any of it, but  I ran the printer configuration, and it cannot find the printer on the network,sven though smbtree sees it
<ubuntu_user`> hatake_kakashi: although it seems strange how synaptic can do something that apt-get cannot
<nanotube> ubuntu_user`, to clean up useless stuff from aptget, you can just issue command "apt-get clean"
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: assuming you are using kubuntu, under KDE and konqueror, type in the address bar smb:/
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu_user`: well there you go, what nanotube said
<nanotube> ubuntu_user`, crontab is a bit of a pain, but its nice if you want to set something up to run automatically. but there is really no need to put "apt-get clean" into crontab, because its not something you have to do very frequently anyway.
<ubuntu_user`> nanotube: apt-get clean does old dependancies
<ice_1963> what kernel is ubuntu running with?
<Imsdle> can someone give me an example of the sources.list that works?
<papiluski> Anybody install Asterisk iPBX on Ubuntu
<cafuego> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<papiluski> to help
<Madpilot> ice_1963: easy way to find out - "uname -r" in a terminal
<hatake_kakashi> ice_1963: uname -r
<hatake_kakashi> blah
<nanotube> ubuntu_user`, if you check "man apt-get", and scroll down (or search) to the "clean" and "autoclean" option descriptions, you will see what it does. according to the manpage, "clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file"
<ice_1963> i'm running etch
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: i did that , and it came up with a window that shows me iowa
<ice_1963> kde3.5
<nanotube> Imsdle, yes i can, hold on...
<Madpilot> ice_1963: ah - 2.6.12-10-k7 is what I'm running, that's current for Breezy (with a K7 CPU, obviously...)
<nanotube> Imsdle, http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles#Ubuntu_Repositories_and_sources.list (this is mine)
<ice_1963> ok
<nomad111> hi every1 where can i find tutorials on using the ubuntu terminal
<ubuntu_user`> nanotube: apt-get clean does not seem to recongnize old version of installed packages as obsolete for me
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: that's the computer name right? click on it and you can see the shares, I believe you can also see the printer shared if smbtree can see it.. hopefully under smbtree the printer is not shared with $ sign behind it, or else that's a hidden share
<Madpilot> !tell nomad111 about cli
<kc> anyone got a link to a good hardware compatibility list for unbuntu?
<[bosco] > use --targets to display help on valid targets.
<Madpilot> kc: basic stuff here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hatake_kakashi> nomad111: google for 'bash HOWTO'
<liable> kc: its the kernel more than the distro for hardware stuff
<Ryubuntu> !tell Ryubuntu  about cli
<nomad111> thx ppl
<rewt__> How do I set my integrated wireless button to work right?
<nanotube> ubuntu_user`, hmm... how about "autoclean"...
<ice_1963> i'm running kernel 2.6.15.1
<kc> thanks
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: my husband says no that, that is the workgroup
<liable> no!
<ubuntu_user`> nanotube: i guess it would be better to remove old versions manually - it is boring, but works all the time
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: ahh ok, when you double click on it, you should see the computers that are under those workgroups, click on the appropriate one to see the shares
<nanotube> ubuntu_user`, well, ok... sorry if i couldnt be of much help. :|
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi:  ok, i will do that
<mebaran151> I have two displays, a DVI LCD panel and a analog CRT
<mebaran151> I want to default to the DVI LCD, but X chooses the Analog CRT, even though during boot, it displays on the DVI
<mebaran151> how do I make X choose the DVI displa
<rewt__> How do I setup my integrated wireless button?
<nomad111> does any1 use kde on ubuntu or do u just use kubuntu
<rewt__> IF I manually activate my integrated wireless card, my light on my button turns on like it should when the card is in use.
<Madpilot> nomad111: Kubuntu *is* Ubuntu+KDE
<rewt__> If I push the button to turn off the card then push it again to turn it back on, it doesnt turn back on. I have to manually reactivate the card
<nomad111> ah k
<Imsdle> THANK YOU nanotube
<hatake_kakashi> rewt__: I do
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: i see the the shares, but i do not see the printer being shared
<hatake_kakashi> rewt__: err nm
<hatake_kakashi> nomad111: I do
<nomad111> neways im just trying to figure out how to update firefox through the console
<nanotube> nomad111, if you want to try kde on ubuntu, you can install the "kubuntu-desktop" package (that is, if you are already running on ubuntu). otherwise, if you have not installed yet and want to use kde, like Madpilot says, get kubuntu, which is the same thing.
<mebaran151> could anyone point me to an xinerama howto then
<nanotube> Imsdle, no prob. have fun. :)
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: what about under smbtree? did it show the printer but behind that shared name it has $ sign appended to the back of it?
<papiluski> Anybody with good experience on ubuntu VOIP Solutions
<nomad111> thx for the tip
<papiluski> Like Asterisk
<marre> Need some help with ubuntu and cedega please, anyone?
<nanotube> papiluski, well, i dont have any good experience... but i hear skype is good. :)
<wahyu> hi all, how to change root pwd, in ubuntu 5.10 ??
<nanotube> nomad111, , have you seen the ff1.5 installation guide?
<nanotube> !tell wahyu about rootsudo
<papiluski> nanotube: skype is just for basic p2p
<papiluski> voice
<nanotube> papiluski, yes... you are looking for something else?
<hatake_kakashi> wahyu: why would you want to do that?
<nanotube> hatake_kakashi, hehe yea, good question. :)
<papiluski> but Astersik seems to be the upcoming opensource revolution that will shake the entire telephony world like linux is doing
<nanotube> papiluski, hm, that's what ive heard. ive also heard that its a big pain to set up. (well, and i know that you need special hardware to use it - just a regular modem doesnt do it)...
<papiluski> With your Linux box in ur bedroom and an internet access
<papiluski> you can setup a telephone exchange
<mebaran151> anybody know how to specify which adapter for X to use
<[bosco] > so what is module image and the kernal heders in ubuntu
<pvh> Is Dapper 'apt-get dist-upgrade'able right now?
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: here is what i saw,Adam\epsonr200 does not have the $, but adam\ptint does have the $ behind it
<papiluski> for ur entire community
<papiluski> cheaply
<mebaran151> not adapter but head
<mebaran151> as my card has two heads
<hatake_kakashi> wahyu: the root account is not accessible for security purposes, they promote the idea of using sudo, and if you change the root password, etc you have opened up to a flaw which can be problematic.. adding to that even if you enabled root, you cannot use X with root
<papiluski> BUt digium.com will be having a boot camp
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: you mean adam\print$ ?
<papiluski> march ending and i plan to be there
<nanotube> papiluski, heh
<papiluski> Y
<nanotube> mebaran151, two heads are better than one, eh? :)
<papiluski> It comes with what the telco buy with fat dollars for almost nothing
<Madpilot> !tell wahyu about root
<mebaran151> nanotube
<papiluski> They say you could cluster your machines to serve more people
<mebaran151> in this case
<mebaran151> yes
<mebaran151> well it will be
<mebaran151> he first head is my normal DVI monitor
<mebaran151> the second is my new projector
<mebaran151> running vim on a projector is just silly
<mebaran151> I'd like to be able to switch between the two
<papiluski> A calling card business is just easy to handle by Asterisk
<mebaran151> like have vt7 be my normal monitor
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<mebaran151> and vt8 be the projector
<sumedha> Is xorg in ubunto 5.10 compiled with support for bitmap fonts ?
<papiluski> so i want to get enough info be4 going for the bootcamp
<nanotube> mebaran151, sorry, i dont really have any idea how to do that...
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: my husband just showed me how to do a pastebin, and does this help?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8728
<mebaran151> any place I could look
<marre> So, noone ever have got any problems with cedega/wine in here?
<mebaran151> it feels so passe to unplug then replug
<nanotube> mebaran151, try searching the ubuntu forums? ubuntuforums.org ?
<nanotube> marre, i never used cedega or wine... so far i am happy with what ubuntu has for me. :)
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: hmm, crap.. can you pm me with the details, rather than the url because I'm still updating and did not access console browser
<nanotube> marre, though i have been giving some thought to trying to get IE running under wine, for that occasional site that just doest like firefox...
<mebaran151> tried, they don't help so much
<rewt__> hatake_kakashi, you said you do?
<marre> Ok, thanks for replying tho Nanotube
<hatake_kakashi> rewt__: err about?
<nanotube> mebaran151, hrm... well, then there is google... or you can just wait around until someone who knows comes along. :)
<Ribs> nanotube: And when you get that working, you need to e-mail webmaster@site.com and tell him to learn how to code properly
<hatake_kakashi> rewt__: wifi? no it was my mistake
<nanotube> marre, no prob. i was feeling very conversational :)
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: how do i pm?
<marre> Hehe
<nanotube> Ribs, the site i am thinking of is my bank. i emailed them and was like, dudes, whats up with no firefox support? and they were like, sorry, at this time we only support ie. them's the apples.
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: do you see a new window popup?
<nanotube> Ribs, so unfortunately... i am kinda stuck. ;)
<Ribs> nanotube: ah yes, I get the same with one of my credit card sites... They say it's due to IE 'security features' LOL
<nanotube> Ribs, haha yea nice one there
<bur[n] er> is anyone using xserver-xgl?
<Ribs> However, my actual bank supports firefox
<nanotube> cool. which bank is that?
<Ribs> if my bank was IE only, I was switch bank
<Ribs> nanotube: I dunno where in the world you are, but it's Natwest if you live in the UK
<bur[n] er> wellsfargo and chase support firefox :)
<Ribs> http://www.natwest.com/global_options.asp?id=GLOBAL/ACCESSIBILITY
<nanotube> Ribs, well, my bank provides some nice goodies, so i dont think i would switch just cuz of ie. they reimburse my atm fees, and pay nice interest on my checking account...
<nanotube> Ribs, iam in the usa, so unfortunately no natwest for me. :(
<Ribs> atm fees?
<Ribs> Man, you people are getting screwed over
* bur[n] er likes wellsfargo, but to each their own
<nanotube> Ribs, you do not have atm fees in uk?
<Ribs> not from the banks, no
* bur[n] er pays no fees at Wells Fargo atms... only other ones
<Ribs> There was this whole thing about 6 years back, when banks were chargeing
<nanotube> Ribs, so you can just go to any atm, and withdraw money, and no fees?
<Madpilot> odd question, but - is it possible to have multiple instances of Totem running?
<Ribs> nanotube: Not *any* cash machine
<Ribs> nanotube: All the bank cash machines, yes (even if they are not natwest machines)
<nanotube> bur[n] er, my bank reimburses me fees that OTHER banks atms charge me.
<bur[n] er> nanotube: that's neat
<Ribs> but some people run a business just on ATM machines... They tend to be in clubs etc.
<nanotube> Ribs, wow, thats kickass! i am moving to the uk tomorrow. :)
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: don't think so
<rewt__> what is iamp?
<Ribs> nanotube: Oh, it doesn't stop there :>
<rewt__> imap*?
<rewt__> !imap
<ubotu> rewt__: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ribs> nanotube: I have a saving account, with no tax at all
<nanotube> rewt__, imap is an email transfer protocol.
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: was afraid so - that's a bit irritating
* bur[n] er values firefox support over going atm fees
<rewt__> how do you use it?
<Ribs> nanotube: Do you guys get charged to recieve calls on mobile phones?
<kc> ::sigh:: despite all info about how it should just work, i seem to be having issues with my ati radeon 8500
<nanotube> Ribs, cool!
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: maybe there's a gconf option?
<nanotube> Ribs, yea, we do get charged. you dont?
<Ribs> nope :)
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: there's a gconf option for everything, it seems - I'll have a look
<nanotube> rewt__, well, you need an email client that supports it (like thunderbird, for example)
<Ribs> nanotube: IN FACT... one network has just starting PAYING YOU to recieve calls :D
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: i don't see one in obvious places :\
<Madpilot> Ribs & nanotube: could you take the offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<nanotube> rewt__, and then you just connect to the imap mail server, and download your messages from it. and unlike pop, imap will keep mail syncronized between server and your hd.
<rewt__> hmm
<nanotube> Ribs, dude, wtf is wrong with the us, then? :)
<nanotube> Madpilot, sorry, it just kinda grew out of a browser discussion...
<Ribs> ohhh, didn't know offtopic existed
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: I might just file a bug against Totem, and see what happens...
<bur[n] er> so I'm assuming no one uses xserver-xgl
<rewt__> say i ran an imap off a mates mail server
<nanotube> bur[n] er, i value hard cash over firefox support... i guess i am just easy that way. :)
<rewt__> could he check my mail ad see my password?
<bur[n] er> nanotube: i've got no IE to use ;)  choice is made for me
<Ribs> rewt__: probably
<Madpilot> rewt__: if he had root/sudo/superuser access to that machine, yes he could see everything
<nanotube> rewt__, if your mate owns the box, and has root access on it - he can read ANYTHING on that box, including your mail.
<SAAD3000> hello, where do i find the new kernel for 5.10?
* bur[n] er supposes a faked opera acting as IE would work
<rewt__> including my password?
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: probably not - Opera's IE-faking isn't all that convincing
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: not from a Linux box, anyway
<nanotube> rewt__, only way to prevent that is to encrypt your mail, with gpg, for example. but that is not very practical for "regular" mail because for encryption the other party has to have gpg too...
<Madpilot> rewt__: maybe
<SAAD3000> hello, where do i find the new kernel for 5.10?
<nanotube> rewt__, he cannot see your password per se, because it is hashed, but he can just sudo to your user, or sudo to root, and he does not need your password at all.
<rewt__> hmph ok
<nanotube> Ribs, got your pm, but cant reply cuz have to "register"...
<rewt__> what is gpg by the way
<rewt__> ?
<Madpilot> !gpg
<ubotu> rumour has it, gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<Ribs> that's okay, thought it would be a good one off anyway :>
<bur[n] er> gpg == gnu pgp
<Ribs> unless you wanna chat or whatever, I can let you through
<nanotube> rewt__, but notice, that this is the same whether your mail is on your mate's server, or on the isp's server, or anything - the isp's sysadmins can theoretically read all your mail too. :)
<SAAD3000> hello, where do i find an upgrade of the default kernel of 5.10??
<rewt__> yea he owns a site and uses his box as his server
<nanotube> SAAD3000, what cpu do you have?
<a2xm> hi all.. I think I've seting up the samba correctly... I try print from the client and it did send the job to the samba server.. but it didn't print anything.. any helps.. thanks
<SAAD3000> nanotube Pentium M processor
<nanotube> rewt__, well, if you trust him, you could have your mail on his server. but do recognize the fact that he CAN, if he wants to, read your mail...
<jin> whats the command to update things
<jin> ???
<rewt__> ok, thanks
<defrysk> jin, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jin> thank u
<nanotube> SAAD3000, ok, in that case you want to install package "linux-686". that will install the latest kernel for you.
<nanotube> jin, or you can use the synaptic package manager, which is a very nice gui interface to apt-get
<SAAD3000> nanotube oke where do I find it to download it? Because I can't access the internet from Ubuntu
<nanotube> SAAD3000, oh... hmm... let me see now...
<jin> ooo
<jin> thanks
<jin> nah i wanna practice more the the comand line
<defrysk> jin, wise choice :)
* xota saluda
<fek> moin
<nanotube> SAAD3000, ok, to download, you will need to get these to .deb packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 and http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-restricted-modules-686
<Ribs> nanotube: whoa, bad advice
<nanotube> SAAD3000, and then after you transfer them over to your ubuntu box, run "dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<Ribs> nanotube: He should install the meta-packages.
<nanotube> Ribs, but you cannot download meta packages
<SAAD3000> nanotube only those 2 right.
<nanotube> Ribs, he said he has no net access from ubuntu
<Ribs> oh
<nanotube> Ribs, so he has to download debs, and then install
<Ribs> sorry, wasn't paying attention :>
<nanotube> Ribs, i would have recommended "linux-686" otherwise :)
<nanotube> SAAD3000, yes, i think just those two would do it.
<OmegaAlpha> Ribs.. its whats for dinner
<SAAD3000> nanotube do you rememver whats the default kernel version of 5.10?
<pvh> Oooooh! Compiz!
<nanotube> SAAD3000, hrm, hold on, i will check my grub menu :)
<Ribs> OmegaAlpha: I'm all bone and no meat
<nanotube> SAAD3000, default is "2.6.12-9-386"
<SAAD3000> nanotube I hope it recogize my wireless and my get me online.
<XFreeMan> SPS, i've isstalled ubuntu but the eth0 is not functioning although i have configured it
<nanotube> SAAD3000, what is your wifi card?
<nanotube> SAAD3000, i am not sure that the new kernel has any extra wifi support... its just security updates and things like that... afaik.
<SAAD3000> nanotube Intel wireless pro 2200 BG
<nanotube> SAAD3000, w00t!!!! me too!!!
<nanotube> SAAD3000, but my 2200bg worked well right out of the box, with no problems...
<SAAD3000> nanotube Under suse didn't detect it.
<heliotrope> Seveas, whats up
<SAAD3000> nanotube then I have to check my network card because it didn't get me online
<SAAD3000> nanotube oke i gtg I'll catch u later on here thanx .
<nanotube> SAAD3000, i have never run suse... so dont know what's up with that. but when i unstalled ubuntu on my laptop, with 2200bg wifi, it just worked
<nanotube> SAAD3000, ok, good luck :)
<heliotrope> can anyone help me with g++
<lqtruong> hi
<SAAD3000> nanotube whats ur laptop?
<jin> i got a couple of questions....
<SAAD3000> am on laptop now
<nanotube> dell inspiron 5150
<lqtruong> hi
<SAAD3000> ohh oke
<jin> whats wget?
<nanotube> here is my website on how i got it all set up and custom
<lqtruong> i dont know
<lqtruong> nos
<SAAD3000> catch u later thanx
<nanotube> pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles
<lqtruong> i really dont know
<nanotube> laterz, SAAD3000
<lqtruong> uzysz
<lqtruong> gkfjgifg
<lqtruong> nhung
<nanotube> jin, its a program to download files off the web
<lqtruong> co
<jin> ooo
<XFreeMan> Help, i just installed ubuntu, the eth0 is not working
<jin> what about "sudo dpkg -i"
<w32> XFreeman is it active
<pithe^afk> hello, you are gonna hate me... i'm a complete newbie. i just want to know if i should let ubuntu do the partitioning for installation or if i should partition in windows then install
<Madpilot> jin: dpkg is how you install .deb files
<w32> Xfreeman is it configured
<nanotube> jin yea, its pretty neat. instead of firing up your browser and stuff to get things, can just say "wget blabla.com/file.mp3" and it will download it. there is also a nice gui frontend to wget called "gwget"
<nanotube> jin, sudo dpkg -i is the command to install software packages
<jin> ooo thanks
* bur[n] er uses gdebi to install .deb files
<w32> Xfreeman is the ethernet cable terminated properly and plugged in?
<XFreeMan> w32 yes it is
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: that works in Dapper?
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: sure
<nanotube> jin, but in ubuntu, the best way to get packages is through the synaptic package manager. it downloads and installs things automatically.
<defrysk> jin, make sure to install ubuntu debs only
<jin> k
<XFreeMan> when i booted the LiveCD, it was fine and OK
<bur[n] er> what i'm not sure about working in dapper is xserver-xgl.. i'm hesitant to try it out
<nanotube> XFreeMan, when you run "ifconfig" from commandline, is eth0 listed?
<amphi> nanotube: nice page - you should submit it to linux-laptop.net
<w32> ifconfig eth0 ?
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: cool - more Dapper coolness to look forward to
<defrysk> jin, read http://help.ubuntu.com/
<nanotube> amphi, thanks :) whats linux-laptop.net?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i think my messages got blocked
<XFreeMan> yes and gives the ip i specified too put it doesn't ping
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: soooooo much cool stuff in dapper :)
<amphi> nanotube: point your browser to http://linux-laptop.net/ ...
<w32> maybe your gateway or dns settings are wrong ?
<jin> thanks
<XFreeMan> i got ADSL router, the gw + dns are te router, they are configured
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: /msg nickserv ident <passwd>
<yuri_> hi, can someone tell me how to forward a port?
<w32> no I mean on eth0 is it pointing to the right gateway and dns
<w32> is it static or dynamic
<amphi> yuri_: I think you will find docs on that at http://netfilter.org/
<OmegaAlpha> ok
<XFreeMan> static
<OmegaAlpha> well i got no new memos
<w32> change the ip to dynamic and try that
<yuri_> thanks!
<w32> if it gets and address and you can get "OUT"
<a2xm> hi all.. I think I've set up the samba correctly... I try print from the client and it did send the job to the samba server.. but it didn't print anything.. any helps.. thanks
<nanotube> amphi, ooo, its nice. :) i am submitting now. tx for the headsup.
<defrysk> yuri_, in case you use a router : http://www.portforward.com/
<w32> then you static config'd it wrong
<pvh> bur[n] er: i'm just updating to dapper to try xgl
<pvh> bur[n] er: and compiz
<w32> or there is a conflict with another ip addr on the same subnet
<rewt__> Anyone here good at writing scripts or knows how to write scripts at all?
<pvh> bur[n] er: life without window tiling is hard after you get used to having it. it really replaces the task-switching bar very well
<XFreeMan> no conflict, i'm trying DHCP
<pvh> bur[n] er: human eyes are faster at recognizing colour/shape than reading text
<w32> ie comp1=192.168.1.1 & comp2=192.168.1.1 would cause a problem
<nanotube> rewt__, what kinda script do you wanna write?
<amphi> nanotube: pleasure - it's better to have this stuff in one place than scattered all over teh intarweb
<rewt__> a script where i push my radio button to turn on my wireless and it turns it on for me since it doesnt do it now
<nanotube> amphi, yea, true. :) but its also nice to have my own site to do with as i please. ;)
<amphi> nanotube: indeed - a link from linux-laptop.net is all
<XFreeMan> i'm new to ubuntu, is it true that root is desables, i have to sudo everything
<nanotube> amphi, yea, i saw. i already submitted. it has a LOT of info on there. that's cool. i wonder if we should link to it from the laptoptestingteam page on ubuntu wiki.
<rewt__> my mate just got me an account using his imap stuff.....how do i ssh to him and change my pw?
<w32> xfreeman yes
<nanotube> XFreeMan, yes, that's true. you CAN enable root pretty easily, but that is discouraged
<nanotube> XFreeMan, read this:
<nanotube> !rootsudo
<w32> sudo or enable root desktoplogind
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<rewt__> how do you ssh in ubuntu?
<nanotube> !tell XFreeMan about rootsudo
<w32> rewt_
<rewt__> w32, yes?
<nanotube> rewt__, just open up a terminal, and type "ssh servername -l yourremoteusername"
<w32> apt-get install ssh openssh -server
<rewt__> nanotube, do i need that ssh openssh -server?
<w32> did you mean ssh in or out rewt_
<nanotube> w32, ssh is installed by default. he does not need to install the ssh server
<rewt__> oh ok
<rewt__> So now about that script
<nanotube> rewt__, open up a terminal, and type "whereis ssh". if stuff comes up, then ssh is already installed, and you dont need to install any packages
<w32> oh it is I just do base installs
<w32> never gui
<w32> LEGACY HARDWARE
<nanotube> w32, heh ic. gui is nice for desktop use, though. :)
<nanotube> rewt__, so whats the script?
<rewt__> IF I manually activate my integrated wireless card, my light on my button turns on like it should when the card is in use.
<rewt__> If I push the button to turn off the card then push it again to turn it back on, it doesnt turn back on. I have to manually reactivate the card
<rewt__> so I need a script that when I push that button, it turns on the card for me.
<nanotube> rewt__, so what do you do to "manually activate the card" ?
<rewt__> I go to sys>admin>networking    click on the card and hit activate
<jin> well nighty night people
<XFreeMan> it's not working
<jin> and thankx again for the help
<yuri_> hi, I need help forwarding a port to use with bittorent. It was suggested to me that i use netfilter but I have no idea how to use it. can someone give me a quick solution?
<nanotube> rewt__, well, to start it from commandline, you would type "ifup eth1" (but replace eth1 with whatever name your wifi interface has)
<w32> xfreeman your router or otherwise is issuing dhcp addrs right?
<rewt__> \so
<nanotube> rewt__, so you dont really even need much of a script to do it from commandline :)
<rewt__> ifup wlan0
<Madpilot> yuri_: that's probably going to depend on your router
<XFreeMan> ofcourse
<rewt__> I'd like to have the convenience of that radio button though :-P
<nanotube> rewt__, if wlan0 is the name of your wifi, then yes. :) check what it is by running "iwconfig" from terminal
<yuri_> i get no router probs in windows, only in linux
<w32> i don't know then sorry
<defrysk> yuri_, http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<w32> I'm better w/ it in front of me
<rewt__> it is wlan0
<nanotube> rewt__, ok, then it is "ifup wlan0"
<yuri_> been there... already... many times
<rewt__> But what about convenience
<rewt__> lol
<defrysk> yuri_, thats as explicit as you can get it
<rewt__> im a lazy geek
<XFreeMan> i don't know what's wrong, as if it's seeing the network
<nanotube> yuri_, in general, to forward a port, you just go to your router's config page, and set it up there.
<nanotube> rewt__, so at which times would you like to bring up your wireless?
<yuri_> like i said, the ports are forwarded and work in windows, but not in linux
<nanotube> every time you boot up?
<nanotube> yuri_, ah sorry, i missed that
<w32> when you do and ifconfig eth0 do you actually see any IP address under the ineterface
<XFreeMan> it work on windows, so i'll try it on GNU/Linux thought it shouldn't, i'll reboot
<nanotube> yuri_, do you have your firewall turned off in linux?
<yuri_> umm... 1 sec
<Madpilot> yuri_: if you've got Firestarter running, make sure it's opened the BitTorrent ports
<w32> or just the ipv6 addr
<XFreeMan> btw, it's haging from time to time
<yuri_> i cant see firestarteer in sys monitor...
<nanotube> yuri_, from commandline, type "sudo iptables --list"
<nanotube> yuri_, and see what comes up. if all the chains are are blank and accepting stuff, then your firewall is down. :)
<XFreeMan> when i tried static, i saw the ip, but now dynamic only the ipv6
<rewt__> nanotube, everytime i push that button
<rewt__> lol
<w32> ok then type ifconfig eth0 192.168. whatever and hit enter
<yuri_> says it accepts it inbound.. so its off
<w32> you know what i mean ?
<nanotube> rewt__, hehe i see. well, i do not know where the script that is attached to your button is... but it must be there somewhere
<rewt__> Canwe look for it??
<rewt__> ^_^
<XFreeMan> it geve, permission denied, do i sodu it, right?
<nanotube> well, i am not at your computer, so you will have to do all the looking. :)
<nanotube> rewt__,
<rewt__> XFreeMan, yes
<rewt__> nanotube,
<nanotube> rewt__, but when you find it, just add "ifup wlan0" to it ;)
<rewt__> nanotube, where should I start looking?
<w32> xfreeman nano /etc/network/interfaces
<nanotube> XFreeMan, its "sudo" not "sodu", just to make sure you know
<rewt__> nanotube, and if I add that will it also add it in windows too?
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<nanotube> rewt__, try looking in /etc/acpi
<amphi> nanotube: there is also tuxmobil.org, BTW
<w32> i'm  about to pass out its 4am
<nanotube> amphi, hmm, i will check it out...
<yuri_> hey it worked.. looks like i did have my firewall up. hmm. im an idiot. thanks.
<w32> need a cigarette
<nanotube> w32,dude, its 4 am here too, and i be needing some sleep as well. :)
<nanotube> yuri_, hehe well, glad you figured it out. :)
<BlazedForever> hay can someone help me register?
<XFreeMan> thantks w32, it's 11 am here, and i havn't slept yet
<rewt__> nanotube, would it be ibm-wireless.sh?
<w32> yep cya guys
<nanotube> rewt__, that sounds plausible
<rewt__> nanotube, asus-wireless.sh
<nanotube> rewt__, hm, that sounds plausible too
<nanotube> :)
<nanotube> w32, cya
<rewt__> nanotube, tosh-wirelss.sh
<XFreeMan> w32 cya
<Madpilot> BlazedForever: /msg nickserv help
<w32> mhm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<rewt__> nanotube, wireless.sh
<rewt__> thats all i see plausable
<nanotube> well, read the scripts and see what they say
<nanotube> eg, tosh-wireless seems to be about bluetooth - so thats out
<rewt__> nano
<rewt__> i think i found something
<rewt__> # /etc/acpi/events/asus-wireless
<rewt__> # This is called when the user presses the wireless button and calls
<rewt__> # /etc/acpi/wireless.sh for further processing.
<rewt__> event=hotkey ATKD 0000005d
<rewt__> action=/etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<rewt__> nano....pm?
<shad0w1e> how do I change my hostname?
<nanotube> rewt__, sorry, i am not registered, so i cannot pm...
<nanotube> but hold on let me see there
<BlazedForever> REGISTER
<mod^> how do I let users change passwords with phpmyadmin?
<nanotube> rewt__, see if you have the file /proc/acpi/asus/wled
<nanotube> rewt__, if you do not, then that script does not do anything for you, because it works only on that device
<XFreeMan> yo people, my eth0 is not working, i've tried everything
<nanotube> BlazedForever, how to register?
<nanotube> XFreeMan, firewall is off?
<rewt__> nanotube, nope
<rewt__> i have proc/acpi but no asus
<XFreeMan> how can check the firewall
<nitishp> How would I make an Ubuntu package that can be viewed in synaptic or some program like synaptic?
<XFreeMan> iptables ?
<nanotube> rewt__, then that's not it
<rewt__> nano join me in /radioB
<nanotube> rewt__, whats the brand of your laptop?
<rewt__> Compaq Presario V2000
<nanotube> nitishp, so you want to make a .deb package?
<BlazedForever> cool i figured it out
<rewt__> AMD Turion 64
<nanotube> nitishp, from a tar.gz source package?
<XFreeMan> nanotube, how do i check the Firewall
<BlazedForever> can someone tell me if ubuntu comes with the opengl libraries pre-installed
<nanotube> XFreeMan, run "sudo iptables --list" and see what it displays
<XFreeMan> i got Compaq Evo N1020v
<nitishp> nanotube: I have to make a Debian package?
<nitishp> Alright, so I'll dpkg then correct?
<nanotube> rewt__, well, i do not see anything about compaq wireless scripts. probably, you would have to search google to find your laptop make, and see how that works...
<nanotube> nitishp, ubuntu uses the same package format as debian, yes.
<nanotube> nitishp, and once you have a .deb, can install with dpkg -i
<nitishp> Alright, sweet, thanks nanotube.
<selinium> Hi all, my server chowns files as www-data:www-data  it is possible to and my user to the www-data pool?
<rewt__> hmmm
<XFreeMan> input/output/forward policy = accept  + no rule, i guess this is an empty config
<nanotube> nitishp, the easiest way to make a .deb from a source is to use "checkinstall" package
<ltibor65> Seveas, how can I make a boot floppy for Ubuntu?
<nanotube> XFreeMan, yes, thats an empty config, so yoru firewall is down...
<nanotube> XFreeMan, well, there goes my idea :)
<rewt__> nanotube, will this work? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-January/018180.html
<selinium> Hi all, my server chowns files as www-data:www-data  it is possible to ADD my user to the www-data pool?  (spelling mistake)
<nanotube> selinium, to add users to the group www-data, open up your users and groups panel, (system>administration>users and groups) and you can edit groups and add users to them.
<BlazedForever> can someone tell me if ubuntu comes with the opengl libraries pre-installed??
<XFreeMan> i t seems i'll go back to slackware
<selinium> nanotube, Cheers
<nanotube> rewt__, or this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-January/019782.html
<BlazedForever> im trying to config and it says im missing opengl "configure: WARNING: *** No OpenGL found."
<nanotube> BlazedForever, try "glxinfo" from terminal
<ltibor65> Hi guys! How can I make a boot floppy for Ubuntu? Can somebody help me?
<zulfiqar_> ffis anyone using gperfection theme by lokheed?
<nanotube> BlazedForever, got your pm. hmm... well i suppose that means that opengl is not on on your comp. it was installed by default on mine...
<nanotube> ltibor65, not sure, but i think searching google for "ubuntu boot floppy" will yield some good results.
<Mabus06> where does x chat log to by default when it's enabled
<crimsun> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> err, sorry, misread
<rewt__> nanotube, i tried that the ipw2200 thing said there was no /module
<nanotube> BlazedForever, sorry, i do not. i looked around in synaptic but could not find it. i think it comes with x.org somewhere. it may already be on your comp, just not enabled, because your gfx card is somehow claiming it doesnt support it?... but i am not great with graphics cards.
<nanotube> rewt__, hmm... well i guess you have reached the end of my knowledge. best i could suggest is to put an executable script on your desktop, with "ifup wlan0" in it, so that you can just double click and run it whenever you need to
<rewt__> I don't know how to write one?
<nanotube> Mabus06, probably ~/.xchat2/ somewhere?
<nanotube> rewt: create a simple text file, with two lines in it
<nanotube> rewt__, line 1 is "#!/bin/bash"
<nanotube> rewt__, line 2 is "ifup wlan0"
<rewt__> what do I create it in? openoffice?
<nanotube> rewt__, then change permissions to executable for you
<nanotube> rewt__, then you can run it
<nanotube> rewt__, no, just use gedit
<heliotrope> what is a good ftp for ubuntu?
<nanotube> rewt__, or even pico
<nanotube> heliotrope, "gftp" is real good
<heliotrope> nanotube, thanks
<heliotrope> nanotube, can i install it with symantec?
<nanotube> BlazedForever, hmm, generally those -dev packages are just for development (ie, making your own software)... so i doubt it.
<heliotrope> nanotube, synaptic*
<nanotube> heliotrope, you mean synaptic?
<heliotrope> nanotube, yeah lol
<nanotube> heliotrope, hehe yes, you can. just search for gftp, it will be there
<rewt__> nano...how do I make it executable for me?
<nanotube> BlazedForever, well, doesnt hurt to give it a shot, right? :)
<rewt__> mark execute?
<nanotube> rewt__, right click file, select properties, go to permissions, and check the "execute" checkbox for owner
<rewt__> under properties
<rewt__> k
<rewt__> Got it :)
<nanotube> rewt__, see, you figured it out without me :)
<rewt__> hehe
<rewt__> now to try it
<rewt__> brb
<Scarborough> my firefox window closes from time to time by itself
<Scarborough> why is that?
<nanotube> BlazedForever, sorry... i am out of my depth here. do not know what to suggest.
<zulfiqar_> is anyone using gperfection2 theme by lokheed?
<nanotube> Scarborough, hmm, maybe its an extension or plugin problem?
<nanotube> what extensions/plugins do you have?
<nanotube> Scarborough, and what version of firefox?
<heliotrope> how come i can compile and build a single file with g++ with no problem but when i do a project it wont work?
<Scarborough> nanotube, its the latest one, but I dont have any plugins or extensions, exept fasterfox
<nanotube> heliotrope, whats the error message?
<nanotube> Scarborough, hmm, well, it may be fasterfox. cuz ive never heard of that extension, and do not have it. :)
<heliotrope> nanotube, it just says build unsucessful
<nanotube> Scarborough, try disabling fasterfox, and see if the random crashes go away, thats all i can suggest
<BlazedForever> Can someone please help me with getting openGl working
<nanotube> Scarborough, but its just a guess :)
<nanotube> BlazedForever, good luck dude.
<Scarborough> nanotube, its supposed to speed up ff, but i doubt that it works
<nanotube> Scarborough, hehe yea, try disabling, see what happens.
<nanotube> heliotrope, hm, sorry dont know...
<Scarborough> nanotube, done, now lets see what happens
<nanotube> Scarborough, yep... how frequently does it usually restart?
<heliotrope> nanotube, its ok ill look through the help
<nanotube> heliotrope, have fun. ;)
<heliotrope> nanotube, lol, thanks
<Scarborough> nanotube, like two-three times an hour
<BlazedForever> does anyone here have any idea on how to get opengl to work?
<nanotube> Scarborough, then you dont have long to wait :)
<ideafix> i hate ubuntu
<heliotrope> ubuntu rocks
<nanotube> ideafix, then maybe you are in the wrong forum :)
<Scarborough> not really :P
<nanotube> ideafix, isnt there an #ubuntusucks channel somewhere? :)
<heliotrope> my cat loves ubuntu so much he sleeps on only my computers with it installed
<nanotube> heliotrope, lol
<Scarborough> nanotube, what do you think about antivirus/spywere in ubuntu, do I need it?
<ideafix> should i got to windows and say i hate ubuntu ?
<neosc> Lo guys... finally got ubuntu to connect to the internet.. now how do i setup sound.. I dont hear a thing
<nanotube> Scarborough, well, ive given that some research and thought myself... and come to the conclusion that it is not needed.
<nanotube> Scarborough, antivir, for sure, because there are no viruses for linux in the wild, so it would just be sitting there eating resources and not doing anything
<ideafix> nanotube: its not needed because ubuntu is in it self spyware
<nanotube> Scarborough, spyware might not be completely useless, cuz them spyware people can come up with some pretty mean things... but if you just install stuff from repos or other reputable sources, dont really need it either.
<nanotube> ideafix, how so? has it been sending info about you to some outside server?
<ideafix> yes
<neosc> Guys.. how do i setup sound.? i have simple 2 piece speakers
<nanotube> ideafix, which server?
<nomad111> wats the current linux kernel version
<nanotube> nomad111, which cpu do youhave?
<ideafix> i dont know im not an hacker
* amphi reckons ideafix has his tinfoil helmet on too tight
<nomad111> nanotube, im using the ubuntu amd64 version
<nanotube> ideafix, then how do you know it has been sending it in the first place??
<nomad111> athlon 64 3800+
<nanotube> well, my kernel is 2.6.12-10-686
<nomad111> k
<neosc> cud u help me? how do i setup sound.? i have simple 2 piece speakers
<nanotube> nomad111, there is probably the equivalent for amd there too
<dooglus> how can I blank my swap partition?
<nomad111> one more thing wats the command to update stuff from the terminal
<ideafix> but people because people come in irc using my passwords as nick names
<amphi> nomad111: apt-get update/upgrade
<nomad111> k cool thx
<foxpaul> anyone know how to check which ports are being uised on my local machine, by which process?
<amphi> !pal ideafix
<ubotu> amphi: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> bah
<ideafix> whats that !
<ideafix> ?
<dooglus> nomad111: I use this alias in my .bashrc - then all I need to type is 'update' in a shell
<dooglus> nomad111: alias update='sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<amphi> ideafix: an instruction to the bot, but it doesn't understand that one
<nomad111> lol too much technical language lol
<nomad111> i just need to update and its asking are you root?
<nomad111> do i hac to do sudo i
<eneska18> hi
<ideafix> is that german ?
<amphi> nomad111: do sudo apt-get update to update the package database
<dooglus> nomad111: run "gedit ~/.bashrc", then add in that line I wrote, starting at 'alias', save the file, start a new terminal and run 'update'
<eneska18> jest tu jakis polak ????
<nanotube> nomad111, its easiest to just run synaptic
<nanotube> nomad111, synaptic is a gui based package manager
<amphi> !tell eneska18 about pl
<nomad111> k
<dooglus> how can I blank my swap partition?
<nanotube> dooglus, why do you need to do that?
<eneska18> co pl
<nomad111> dooglus, where do i add the line u told me to add
<dooglus> nanotube: it's full of sensitive data that I would like to clean out when I shut down
<BlazedForever> configure: WARNING: *** No OpenGL found.
<BlazedForever>                 projectm plugin will not be built.
<BlazedForever>       what the heck now :(
<heliotrope> this is now officially my 2nd day with Ubuntu
<dooglus> nomad111: right at the end is fine
<nomad111> dooglus, thx
* monzie is back 
* monzie neeeds some help from the community .. again
<nanotube> heliotrope, nice. :) its just about the start of my 2nd month
<BlazedForever> doesent ubuntu come with OpenGL?
<eneska18> jest moze ktos z polski ???????
<heliotrope> nanotube, haha awesome, i've been in shock and awe over the multiple workspaces lol
<monzie> can someone please help me with subversion..
<monzie> i am required to check out a module
<monzie> i have the url , but dont know how to do it
<heliotrope> nanotube, im running different things just to put in the other spaces
<monzie> please help somebody
<nomad111> dooglus, sudo: apt-file: command not found
<nanotube> dooglus, you would probably want to boot from a cd, and then use the "shred" command
<nanotube> (man shred for more details)
<monzie> can someone please tell me how to retrieve a module from subversion
<ompaul> dooglus, get more ram emm you need to write an ap that turns swap off and and then does the formatting thing would most likely be the most effective, then incorporate it in the shutdown squence
<monzie> svn://launchpad:lasquecomlimao@laa2.unifacs.br/repositorio/preview/distro/build/sources/ubuntuexpress-preview
<dooglus> nomad111: if you don't use apt-file, you can remove the first part
<nanotube> monzie, probably if you install the subversion package from the repositories, you can then check out stuff
<dooglus> nomad111: or just install apt-file
<nanotube> dooglus, oo, whats apt-file?
<nomad111> dooglus, apt-get install apt-file right?
<monzie> i have installed subversion nanotube , how do i get stuff?
<dooglus> nanotube: it's a way of finding which package provides a given file
<amphi> dooglus: you want to zero out your swap partition?
<dooglus> nanotube: right.
<dooglus> amphi: I do.  on shutdown.
<monzie> man svn does not help
<amphi> dooglus: _every_ shutdown ?
<nanotube> monzie, i am not sure about subversion, i just use cvs... but svn is supposedly pretty similar to cvs. if you go to google and search for 'subversion tutorial' probably you can find good stuff
<dooglus> amphi: otherwise my passphrase and such like is stored in it while the PC is off.
<xerophyte> does anybody know any free cisco iso simulation??
<dooglus> amphi: sure.
<amphi> dooglus: passphrase from what? gpg?
<ompaul> dooglus, apt-cache search X or show X
<dooglus> amphi: what's the point of using encrypted filesystems if the passphrase is saved in clear text in the swap partition?
<dooglus> amphi: all passphrases, passwords, etc.
<dooglus> amphi: anything that gets into RAM can potentially end up in the swap partition in clear text.
<nanotube> dooglus, arey ou sure those things are saved in the swap? afaik, gpg and pals usually take pains toavoid that
<amphi> dooglus: no, not anything
<dooglus> ompaul: what are you telling me?
<monzie> is there any way to install the Ubuntu Live CD to hard disk?
<amphi> dooglus: memory can be allocated that's flagged not to be paged out
<ompaul> dooglus, apt-cache search X or show X - to find where a package came from
<amphi> dooglus: a better solution would be encrypted swap IMHO
<nanotube> monzie, hmm, not sure... i think its best to just get the ubuntu install cd for installation, instead.
<monzie> is there any way to install the Ubuntu Live CD to hard disk?
<dooglus> nanotube: ok, gpg may well make sure it doesn't swap out my pass phrase.  but is open office going to make sure it doesn't swap out the document it's editing, which was encrypted with gpg?
<dooglus> amphi: encrypted swap sounds slow...
<ompaul> monzie, don't do that with 5.10, you will be able to with 6.04 when it is released (afik)
<nanotube> dooglus, probably not. :)
<heliotrope> whats the install command again?
<amphi> dooglus: dd-ing /dev/zero over yr swap partition is going to make shutdown very time consuming
<nomad111> U kno wat would really help the world, if someone could tell us how to auto-enable num-lock when ubuntu to starts
<heliotrope> apt-get install?
<amphi> dooglus: I doubt it makes that much odds
<dooglus> ompaul: apt-file is for findinf out which package provides a given file.  even for packages you didn't install yet.  apt-cache can't do that.
<Ng> nomad111: there's a package called numlockx that should do that
<monzie> nanotube, https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntuliveinstaller-shellhack/+ticket/21
<nomad111> thank you
<monzie> and https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntuliveinstaller-shellhack/+series/1.2
<amphi> dooglus: of course there's a performance hit, as for encrypted filesystems, but swap is so much slower than ram I doubt you'd notice
<dooglus> amphi: I don't mind how long shutdown takes - 'cos I'll be out of the house at the time.  I tend to sit at the computer when I'm working, then initiate shutdown and leave.
<nomad111> Ng, E: Couldn't find package numlockx
<amphi> dooglus: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever
<Snorkel> I have a dual boot (XP Ubuntu) machine. Is it possible to erase the XP partition and later add to the existing Ubuntu / partition.
<dooglus> amphi: how would I go about encrypting swap on the fly then, so I can check out if it's slow?
<amphi> dooglus: but if you do that, you'll need to mkswap each time you boot
<rage__> Hey guys, anyone having trouble with the madwifi kernel modules surplied in the restricted modules package?
<amphi> dooglus: google knows about encrypted swap
<monzie> ok ompaul , and 6.04 releases in March?
<nanotube> dooglus, see this thread http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0108.0/index.html#1394
<nanotube> dooglus, might find it helpful
<Ng> nomad111: ah, you'll need to enable the universe repository
<Ng> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<monzie> !livecd
<nomad111> ye i just did thx
<Ng> monzie: april
<amphi> dooglus: I suppose you could dd from an offset into the swap device, so as not to destroy the swap signature or whatever it is that mkswap puts in there
<monzie> hmm okay..
<ompaul> monzie, 04 april
<monzie> okay ompaul , is that like a confirmed date?
<nomad111> i need to change the permission on my mounted ntfs folder how do i do that
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> ompaul: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nomad111> coz i cant access it
<ompaul> !dapper drake
<ubotu> well, dapper drake is the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
* ompaul wonders who did that
<monzie> Ng, ompaul , i am working on an E17 based distro , tentatively to be called ENubuntu, focussing on pure eye candy
<ompaul> monzie, 20th april
<monzie> now there's two ways to do it 1) 2 cd
<monzie> one install and one live
<hangfire> will ubuntu install ATI drivers or only nVidea drivers?
<Seveas> monzie, Ebuntu?  
<nanotube> Snorkel, yes it is possible. try using "gparted" to do that (install the package from synaptic)
<nanotube> nomad111, its dangerous to play with ntfs filesystem from linux
<monzie> and the other one is to have a combined live/install cd aka Knoppix
<rowanjl> Hello, can anyone direct me to some info on getting my Soundblaster Live working with 5.1 sound?
<monzie> yup, Seveas
<nomad111> nanotube, i just want to access it
<monzie> is that a project too Seveas , Ebuntu?
<hangfire> anyone know if its easy to install ATI drivers on ubuntu?
<Seveas> monzie, no, just a name for ENubuntu I would like more ;)
<dooglus> amphi: thanks
<monzie> i thought ENubuntu as it rhymed with Ubuntu, Kubuntu Edubuntu and Xubuntu...
<dooglus> nomad111: are you OK with that alias now?
<Snorkel> Ok thanx. I shall try so i get rid of windows and have a lot of disk space free
* monzie has seriously screwed up his toungue
<bart___> can anyone advice me on installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu ?
<nomad111> dooglus, yes i removed apt-file from it
<nomad111> dooglus, its fine
<dooglus> nomad111: good
<nomad111> dooglus, how do i ask ubotu questions
<monzie> okay Seveas , i am about to post the name to the ubuntu-users and ubuntu-devel lists!
<monzie> just type a "!" followed by a key word dooglus
<nomad111> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bart___> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<heliotrope> does ubuntu have a built in antivirus
<rowanjl> !sblive
<ubotu> rowanjl: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hangfire> you dont need antivirus with Linux
<rage__> anyone familia with festival here?
<heliotrope> oh sweet
<Angel_Dex> hello
<heliotrope>  = noob
<heliotrope> how come you dont?
<Hysty> heliotrope, pretty sure there aint viruses for linux
<hangfire> go to the nastiest porn sites on Linux and you wont pick up one piece of spyware
<bart___> there are virusses for linux, but very few
<heliotrope> are they just harder to make?
<Angel_Dex> why is there few tho>?
<Hysty> there you go
<hangfire> because all the viruses are written for windows
<Hysty> bart___, wasnt sure on that one
<Sp4rKy> can i start my computer over qemu ?
<bart___> heliotrope: no because most virus makers focus on the masses
<Hysty> and the open and vunerable windows
<bart___> heliotrope, as soon as ubuntu becomes main stream that most likely will change
<Angel_Dex> bart___ sad to think aboutno?
<Ribs> *if* Ubuntu becomes mainstream
<heliotrope> bart___, am i safe from what viruses there are for linux atm?
<amphi> Sp4rKy: what do you mean?
<nomad111> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bart___> heliotrope, as far as I know you are
<nomad111> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<heliotrope> bart___, ok thanks
<Angel_Dex> why cant i find a good icon for Xwine
<Angel_Dex> @.@
<hangfire> does Linux have a defragment feature like windows?'
<Angel_Dex> no need
<nacho_> ubunti espaol
<nacho_> espaol ??
<rowanjl> does linux have a crap filesystem like windows?
<rowanjl> ...
<BlazedForever> Hey can someone reccomend a good hard drive repair and/or diagnostic tool , one that will fix bad sectors,corrupted partitions etc.
<Ng> hangfire: no, the filesystem takes steps to minimise the effects of fragmentation
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ribs> rowanjl: define "crap filesystem"
<Hysty> hangfire, linux doesnt fragment
<hangfire> no, Linux doesnt even have a registry like windows
<bart___> hangfire, defrag is not needed anymore on nfts as such, its an old thing from the old windows days far gone
<rowanjl> Ribs, Fat.
<Ng> Hysty: yes it does, but not as much
<manty> So is a firewall really necessary on linux?
<Seveas> hangfire, well actually it has 
<Ribs> rowanjl: It can read/write fat32 partitions, but doesn't use them nativley
<rowanjl> Ribs, thats not a real question btw
<Seveas> hangfire, /etc could count as a registry and gconf definitely is one
<Ribs> erm, okay
<Hysty> Ng, well yes but compared to the old windows I would reckon it was neglible
<hangfire> bart, didnt know that, I thought defragement was still important on winXP
<rage__> hangfire, There might be less of a virus threat with linux. But its pretty important to keep everything upto date
<heliotrope> hangfire, defrag is important on winxp
<rowanjl> Ribs, it was in relation to hangfires question about defragmenting
<Angel_Dex> yeah it is
<rowanjl> Can anyone help me with my soundcard?
<hangfire> well /etc is like where they store .dlls
<bart___> hangfire, you can defrag on XP, but MS advocates NTFS does not need it to stay well performing, sure it cleans things up but old systems needed defrag to keep performing since its non journaled
<hangfire> then why do you say defrag is not important on ntfs?
<Angel_Dex> bart___ Actually Not defraging a system is a VERY bad idea even on XP
<bart___> Angel_Dex, not really :)
<heliotrope> what time is it for all of you, its like 4am here haha
<hangfire> so then does Linux have any kind of defrag feature?
<Hysty> 9pm here
<Ribs> hangfire: no, it doesn't need one
<Angel_Dex> i ran windows enough to know if you dont defrag a computer when it need be you can get unstability
<hangfire> 4am here to
<Ng> hangfire: there are tools that can do it, but you generally don't need it
<G0SUB> hangfire: it doesn't need one
<Angel_Dex> and slugishness
<Hysty> fschk
<G0SUB> fsck
<hangfire> ok, thx, thats good to know
<Ribs> I thought fsck just checked the filesystem?
<amphi> Seveas: well, dunno about /etc - one of the worst things about the windows registry is that it's opaque binary data mostly
<Ribs> didn't think it defragged it
<bart___> Ribs, correct
<Ng> Ribs: correct
<Hysty> no it doesnt
<Ng> "defrag" defrags ext filesystems
<Hysty> its about all you need to do really tho
<hatake_kakashi> worst thing about windows? non-RASIS/POSIX compliant
<bart___> agreed on POSIX :)
<Angel_Dex> worst thing about windows um *cough* is that its windows
<ccooke> Ribs: fsck will report on fragmentation.
<rage__> Cygwin ;)
<andyjstormont> How do I stop getting permison denied?
<rage__> linux-kernel.exe
<rage__> sudo
<hangfire> enter root access
<heliotrope> the worst thing about windows is they make you pay for that crap
<rage__> SuperUser
<Hysty> heliotrope, indeed
<BlazedForever> Hey can someone reccomend a good hard drive repair and/or diagnostic tool , one that will fix bad sectors,corrupted partitions etc.
<monzie> Ebuntu should be online in 24 hrs!
<andyjstormont> I still get it as su.  I have been having this problem ever since I added an acount for my brother.
<Hysty> heliotrope, i want a refund on my win95 floppy disk installation set
<monzie> e2fsck BlazedForever
<monzie> and parted
<ctd> ebuntu?
<OmegaAlpha> hey
<OmegaAlpha> got a big prob
<amphi> BlazedForever: if you see bad sectors on a modern hd, it's dying
<heliotrope> hysty, just set it on fire on bill gates door step
<rewt_> finally
<rewt_> lol
<rewt_> well that didnt work
<rewt_> :-P
<Hysty> heliotrope, heh
<manty> So is a firewall really necessary on linux?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, got a problem
<Angel_Dex> manty yeah? a firewalls needed nomatter what OS
<OmegaAlpha> cant get on linux...
<Ng> manty: if you have any network servers listening, yes, otherwise no
<heliotrope> how do i interact with my windows network with ubuntu?
<manty> ok thanks
<Sp4rKy> how could i start my pc over qemu ?
<Hysty> manty, i would say yes
<bart___> manty, yes but not as urgently as on windows I think
<Angel_Dex> who would run without a firewall @.@
<manty> so how do i set firestarter to load at bot automatically?
<manty> boot
<bimberi> BlazedForever: HDD manufacturers usually distribute one of their own (eg. Seagate Seatools) - check your HDD manufacturers website
<rewt_> nano is gone?
<heliotrope> I have a windows wireless network and was wondering if i could browse shared files on my windows computer with ubuntu?
<Angel_Dex> How do i persue a friend into using Ubuntu? hes leaning towards debian unstable/fedora
<bart___> rewt_, nano works fine here for me
<rage__> mant, sudo apt-get install rcconf && man rcconf
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Get him/her the free CDs.
<rewt_> if im writing a command to start my card how would i write a command to conect to a certain essid?
<manty> rage__: was that for me?
<Angel_Dex> nitishp he downloaded it all
<rewt_> im writing a script to start my wireless card
<rage__> rcconf - Debian Runlevel configuration tool
<rewt_> #!/bin/bash
<rewt_> sudo ifup wlan0
<rewt_> that's the script so far
<liable> rewt_: thats what interfaces file is for..
<Angel_Dex> nitishp if he can make it less restricted and noob friendly i think hed use it
<rewt_> liable....i cant figure it out on here
<rewt_> see im using my integrated wirelss
<Hysty> Angel_Dex, tell them to check out the Live CD first
<rewt_> and my wireless button doesnt work right
<rewt_> well not in linux that is
<heliotrope> i had to go through a ton of stuff to get wireless working :
<Angel_Dex> Hysty did
<rage__> iwconfig channel 4 essid blah frag 512 mode foo
<heliotrope> i dont even know how i did it anymore
<rewt_> if I manually turn on the card and push the buttn to turn it off then push it again to turn it back on, it wont come on by button
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to edit xorg.conf from root terminal?
<Angel_Dex> Hysty Hes trying to learn linux and wants a good stable OS thats not made for noobs
<liable> rewt_: /etc/network/interfaces, /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<glick> excuse me how do you rotate a figure in dia?
<rage__> The version of madwifi ubuntu came with doesnt seem to like my wifi card:(
<bart___> !chm
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bart___
<rage__> I might have to remove the restricted modules and compile it up from scratch
<heliotrope> anyone know how i can browse my windows computer on my network with ubuntu?
<Hysty> Angel_Dex, thats not made for noobs?
<Hysty> heliotrope, samba
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: If he wants total control over every little thing, go for Gentoo.
<heliotrope> hysty, do i just type sudo apt-get install samba?
<Angel_Dex> Hysty yep i told him Ubuntus just really restricted cuz theeres no root when he wants to run as root
<rage__> just a guess, places/connect to server
<Snorkel> smbclient -L
<rage__> ;)
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: What the heck? How said that?
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: You lied to him then.
<rage__> Do you have gnome installed?
<Hysty> Angel_Dex, create a root account
<rewt_> liable, how would i make my wireless button work?
<monzie> thats "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" OmegaAlpha
<Angel_Dex> I was told theres no root TT_TT
<monzie> but that's not recommended if you dont know how to edit it
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Then you were lied to.
<Angel_Dex> bastards
<liable> rewt_: no idea, but try from cli first, generally easier to see where shit fails..
<Angel_Dex> Ho Hum i should tell him that then
<nitishp> You do that.
<rewt_> cli/?
<bart___> anyone know if there is a chm reader available on ubuntu ?
<tony__> Hi guys...
<nitishp> rewt_: Command Line Interface.
<rage__> Command Line Interface
<rage__> :o
<monzie> yum there is bart___ ,
<liable> rewt_: terminal, youknow, text commands..
<OmegaAlpha> monzie, ok..what about if you edited it already.. made a mistake and cant get on linux.. butonly a terminal when you boot?
<Ng> bart___: xchm
<heliotrope> how do i use samba
<rewt_> i know
<rewt_> where would i check for errors im new to this stuff
<bart___> Ng: do I need to apt-get it or is it in Additional Applications ?
<monzie> you have a backup OmegaAlpha of your old xorg.conf?
<Ng> bart___: probably apt-get, or synaptic of course :)
<nitishp> heliotrope: You read the manuals and make your configuration files that best suit your needs.
<rage__> I think linux seems to mange cpu throttling on my laptop better than windows. My battery lasts longer :D
<monzie> if not do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<heliotrope> nitishp, i dont even know where to open it at
<heliotrope> nitishp, i think i installed it :\
<amphi> is nano installed by default?
<nitishp> heliotrope: Well, verify it first.
<bart___> Ng: new to ubuntu.. would almost do emerge :)
<Angel_Dex> why no auto mount for floppys?
<Ng> amphi: yes
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Dude, who is telling you all these fallacies?
<Hysty> rage__, damn right it does, I cant get Linux to overheat my cpu, windows does before it even gets to login
<heliotrope> nitishp, how do i do that, in complete and utter noob talk, (2nd day with linux)
<rage__> I found a ncurses based smb client awhile back.
<Angel_Dex> nitishp >.> idk?
<rage__> Hysty, P4?
<nitishp> heliotrope: http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/samba.php -> That's a quick little primer.
<heliotrope> nitishp, thankyou
<Hysty> rage__, Athlon XP 2000+
<nitishp> heliotrope: http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/ -> There's the beast.
<Hysty> rage__, plus its 35 degree plus weather here
<amphi> Ng: thanks
<quad__> My soundcard isnt making any sound, how do I check the drivers/settings?
<rewt_> if a mod needs sudo and u write a script for it, where do you put he pw for sudo in the script
<rewt_> ?
<bart___> Ng, not seeing xchm in Synaptec ?
<rowanjl> does anyone know how to get 5.1 surround sound working on a soundblaster live?
<nitishp> rewt_: You don't.
<rewt_> what do u do?
<nitishp> rewt_: If you need to run something with sudo do it like login_prompt $ sudo <script>
<Snorkel> Heliotrope als this link will help you http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07.html#sect-samba-server
<Angel_Dex> Ok heres a que i really got no clue about I really love using hte hosts file Buton Windows the bigger the hosts file the worse off is there anything like that in ubuntu>? i wanna make me host file major big but im scared of repocutions
<heliotrope> snorkel, thanks
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: /etc/hosts
<rewt_> so like this
<Ng> bart___: you probably need to enable the universe reponsitories then
<rewt_> #!/bin/bash
<rewt_> login_prompt $ sudo
<rewt_> sudo ifup wlan0
<rewt_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Ng> -n
<nitishp> >_<
<nitishp> rewt_: I mean at the command line.. you'd sudo <script>
<Angel_Dex> nitishp i know of this im asking is there any problems that may occur if i make it say 51k lines long a few MB big?
<liable> rewt_: ffs, /etc/network/interfaces
<bart___> Ng, thanks, will keep looking :)
<rewt_> But im not using command line
<OmegaAlpha> monzie, no back up
<nitishp> How are you running the script?
<rewt_> liable, wy do you keep posting that
<liable> its a file!
<rewt_> ?
<rewt_> i made a text file and made it executable
<OmegaAlpha> going to try to edit it with nano now to change the simple edit i made back to normal
<rewt_> so when I double click n it it runs
<liable> rewt_: because it is *the* file that configures interfaces?
<nitishp> rewt_: Right... so then sudo <script_you_made_executable>
<Ng> rewt_: I think it's trying to tell you that you can do all of your network stuff in that file
<rewt_> It's not hwat I need though >.<
<liable> rewt_: instead of making half baked scripts?
<rewt_> My wireless button doesnt work right in linux.
<rewt_> I can turn on my wireless card manually and the button ligths up.
<rewt_> If I push the button to trn it off, the light goes off
<rewt_> If I push the button again, nothing happens
<Sp4rKy> nobody could help me with qemu ?
<rewt_> So Im writng a script to make it work.
<bart___> Ng, its installing thanks :)
<rage__> Do you want it to execute a script when the button is pushed?
<nitishp> rewt_: If you want to make this script, then you could either run this as root or have ifup wlan0 && modprobe ndiswrapper which you would name "script" and then at the command line -> sudo script
<rewt_> That way I just double click a link to do all the work
<Snorkel> Is the sticky bit perhaps a solution?
<Ng> Snorkel: solution to what?
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Why do you have 51K lines in /etc/hosts?
<rewt_> rage__, Id like it to
<Snorkel> For running a script as root
<rewt_> but I cant figure out how to
<Ng> Snorkel: nope
<Ng> Snorkel: the sticky bit has no effect on files
<Ng> (on linux)
<Snorkel> Ok. I didnt know that. Thanx
<Angel_Dex> nitishp like i said i like using hte hosts file i combined about 7 hosts files from the net into one
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: What is this for?
<rage__> Does hotplug not pickup the card when you switch it on and off?
<rewt_> rage, no
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Sounds to me like it's either a makeshift nameserver or a makeshift firewall.
<rage__> have you added the module into /etc/modules?
<rewt_> well i dont know...seems to work fine when booting up until it gets to configuring networks
<Angel_Dex> nitishp As i know Linux is safe from viruses and malware tho i still use a hosts file to protect meself nomatter what and mostly to just keep the net looking clean and feeling safe Ease on the mind more then enything
<rewt_> once it gets to configuring network it hang for about 2 mins then load
<rage__> that just executes at boot tho
<rewt_> and the button no longer works
<rowanjl> Does anyone here have a sound blaster live?
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Use a firewall program of some sort then, like iptables.
<liable> looking for dhcp..
<rewt_> before I get to configuring networks i can push it on and off non stop
<zebraFusion> when I "ssh my.remote.ip" and it says it isn't connectable, what am I doing wrong?
<rewt_> i added the mod yes
<zebraFusion> Do you need to unblock ports or something for ssh?
<rewt_> the butto lights up on boot up and when it gets to configuing network the light goes off and the button no longer works?
<Angel_Dex> nitishp Hum I feel better using the hosts FIle is there any site you may know of about Hosts files on linux? i have only found them on windows
<rage__> have you read up about hotplug?
<nbound> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<liable> zebraFusion: no, you need to run the service, but if you have a router...
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Okay, the hosts file you'd edit is /etc/hosts. No, I don't know of any such site. Furthermore, I urge you to get a software firewall instaed of wasting your time on /etc/hosts
<rewt_> rage__, I'm new to this stuff....so no I havent
<rewt_> sorry
<zebraFusion> liable: is the service running by default for Ubuntu?
<Angel_Dex> nitishp what time will be wasted? I find it fun
<liable> zebraFusion: no
<bimberi> zebraFusion: no, install the ssh package
<liable> zebraFusion: ubuntu doesnt run any net services by default
<zebraFusion> bimberi, sudo apt-get install ssh?
<bimberi> zebraFusion: yep
<rage__> rewt_, have a google. You might find what you need.
<nitishp> Angel_Dex: Clearly our definitions of "fun" vary. Have fun spending countless hours on /etc/hosts editing.
<bimberi> zebraFusion: openssh-client is installed by default but installing ssh will bring in openssh-server
<Angel_Dex> nitishp Um 10 minutes max man Download the hosts files combind um with me program and replace the hosts file Simple
<rewt_> rage__, I tried that earlier with someone in here
<rewt_> they couldnt even figure it out
<rowanjl> ffs, why does everything have to be an epic struggle..?
<rewt_> rowanjl, i hear ya
<Ng> rowanjl: what is?
<nitishp> Coming from other distributions, I have to say that Ubuntu is easily the most noob friendly distribution out there, so if you think Ubuntu is hard.... good luck with other distributions.
<rowanjl> First I couldn't get video playback that wasn't choppy, then I spent three hours making interlacing work, and now I can't get my soundcard to work :(
<rewt_> row didu have sound b4?
<rowanjl> I have sound, but only 2 channels...
<zebraFusion> bimberi, thanks again. You've been very helpful with every question I've had. :] 
<rewt_> rowanjl, how do you know you have 2 channels?
* rewt_ wonders how many she has
<rowanjl> because they are the only two wich any sound comes out of
<rewt_> rowanjl, how do I check?
<rowanjl> I have six channels, but only the front two are working
<bimberi> zebraFusion: np, coincidence surely :)
<rage__> rewt_, I've never had to add anything to hotplug but i'll look into it
<rewt_> rage__, thanks
<rewt_> rage__, how do I check my channels?
<rowanjl> rewt_, use the mixer, select Edit > Preferences and then look for "surround" and "center"
<liable> man iwconfig
<liable> oh, sound..
<rowanjl> I've been searching on google for two hours now, and I've not found anything usefull
<Pablo_C> anyone run 915resoulution?
<rewt_> rowanjl, where is the mixer?
<rowanjl> double click on the speaker icon in the tray
<rewt_> okay
* Pablo_C hands rewt_  2 turn tables and a microphone
<rewt_> now what
<rowanjl> Edit > Preferences
* rewt_ kindly takes the stuff from Pablo_C 
<rewt_> k
<rowanjl> and look for surround and center
<Ng> rowanjl: it may be that it's not supported by the linux driver. I don't have enough speakers to have needed to find out though
<rewt_> i dont see any of those
<rage__> rewt_, usb/pcmia or pci?
<rewt_> what?
<rewt_> the wireless card?
<rowanjl> Ng, right, I'll just use Windows then :/
<Pablo_C> o.O
<rewt_> rowanjl, surround and center isnt in the list
<rewt_> rage__, the card is integrated
<rowanjl> rewt_, do you know what card you have?
<zebraFusion> woot.
<rowanjl> probably just a two channel card then
<zebraFusion> ssh is working :] 
<rewt_> yea lemme look t it again
<rowanjl> Right, I'm going back into windows to watch some movies
<Angel_Dex> anyone have a good Xwine icon?
<rage__> There is alot of infomation on hotplug
<rewt_> says
<rewt_> 54g 802.11b/g WLAN with 125HSM* / SpeedBooster and BroadRange support
<rewt_> and
<bart___> rewt_, try a sudo lspci, it should show
<gnomefreak> you shouldnt need sudo to run lspci
<rewt_>  Card: Broadcom BCM94318
<bart___> gnomefreak, either way :) lspci is what could help
<rewt_> it doesnt say in lspci
<rewt_> jsut has 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<rewt_> :-P
<rewt_> but it is Card: Broadcom BCM94318
<Angel_Dex> anyone have a good Xwine icon?
<liable> if lspci shows unkown haedware.. update-pciids
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:/$ update pciids
<rewt_> bash: update: command not found
<liable> yes, thats not what i wrote..
<gnomefreak> you missed the -
<rage__> rewt_, http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/hotplug/
<rewt_> 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<rage__> woops, im not spose to do that am i? :o
<Mabus06> okay, this is really starting to get to me... how come there are all kinds of popups with checkboxes that say "alert me whenever I submit information that isn't encrypted" or going from encrypted to unencrypted, etc. They're unchecked. I've tried checking them, and then unchecking them the next time they pop up.
<Mabus06> But still, they keep popping up. What is the point of the checkbox if they're going to alert me every time anyway?
<rogk> Which tool I could use in Ubuntu for managing services?
<rewt_> rage__, did you get that
<rewt_> ?
<rewt_> 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: its for mozilla and its because you shouldnt check it and it will go away for each site not all sites at once
<DuXia> hi
<slide> Can I log in to an X session from another computer (2 linux boxes) ?
<DuXia> got a qns here
<DuXia> my server keeps having this 15mins downtime intervals intermittently
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: for EACH site? How do I disable that?
<zebraFusion> Once a development stage of Linux starts "I.e. Dapper"
<DuXia> anyone knows why?
<zebraFusion> do all updated packages for Breezy cease to be updated
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: last time i checked you cant
<zebraFusion> slide, yes, with VNC?
<bigfoot1> how come when i do some commands in Terminal, I don't get anything but a ">" character?
<slide> zebraFusion, any way to do it with just X?
<zebraFusion> slide, none that I've ever heard of or am aware of.
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: you get a $ or # in linux not a >>
<zebraFusion> VNC works well for me, I use it to manage GUI's remotely.
<slide> hrm, what about X11Forwarding?
<gnomefreak> > = dos
<gnomefreak> or python but you get the picture
<DuXia> anybody encounters 15mins downtime problems?
<nitishp> gnomefreak: It could have been that his/her PS1 variable was set to ">"
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: yes, usually i get $ when i run a command, but sometimes i get a >
<rewt_> I've gottan a >
<zebraFusion> How can I change my hostname?
<bigfoot1> and when i get a >, nothing happens.
<zebraFusion> ie... veritas@hostname
<rewt_> keep pushing enter it will go away :-P
<rewt_> Thats what I do
<rewt_> lol
<rewt_> About 25 enters later it's gone
<bigfoot1> for example I tried realplay http://somewebsite.com/music.rm, and realplayer program doesn't open up. I get only > in termnial
<rage__> someone should make a wargames speaker box with festival ;)
<bigfoot1> rewt_: my purpose is not to get rid of >. My purpose is to make the command work
<rewt_> is there anyway to turn on  a module automatically after bootup
<rage__> ubotu, tell rage about festival
<rewt_> like the last thing it does before xserv
<zebraFusion> How can I change my hostname?
<zebraFusion> ie... veritas@hostname
<liable> bigfoot1: well, its waiting for more input.
<rage__> sudo hostname
<gnomefreak> zebraFusion: you can do that in system>admin>networking
<liable> bigfoot1: so, check out the man page cause you musnt have supplied enough parameters
<rewt_> uhhh
<rewt_> i just typed in sudo hostname
<zebraFusion> gnomefreak, will that save permanetly?
<rewt_> and then i put a different name after it
<Ng> bigfoot1: > means you haven't finished typing the line you started
<gnomefreak> zebraFusion: should
<rewt_> closed the terminal and now another one wont open
<rewt_> >.<
<zebraFusion> rewt_, yeah, you must relog in
<rewt_> sigh
<Ng> bigfoot1: e.g. chances are there was a \ on your previous line, or a '
<rewt_> rage__, still here
<liable> rewt_: dont just type random shit in terminals, try and understand what you are actually doing.
<bigfoot1> liable, do you want to try one specific command i entered?
<rewt_> i wanted to change my host name
<rewt_> and someone else did too
<rewt_> so i followed the instructions
<rewt_> sudo hostname
<liable> bigfoot1: i dont have realplayer
<Ng> rewt_: if you want to change your hostname permanently you probably want to use the network admin tool
<gnomefreak> rewt_: use the graphical way. its more user friendly
<liable> rewt_: no, edit /etc/hostname, then run hostname
<rewt_> ill brb gotta restart now :(
<amphi> rewt_: echo your_hostname | sudo tee /etc/hostname
<Ng> rewt_: if you just restart after running sudo hostname your hostname will go back to what it was
<Ng> amphi: isn't that a little bit convoluted? ;)
<liable> rewt_: why reboot?
<Ng> amphi: especially when three solutions were just presented
<amphi> Ng: is it?
<rewt_> because i cannot get into terminal
<zebraFusion> I just logged out and logged back in
<zebraFusion> and my hostname is what I changed it to
<bigfoot1> Ng: on the dvorak keyboard layout, where is the  \ character?
<gnomefreak> zebraFusion: good :)
<amphi> Ng: lot quicker than opening /etc/hostname in an editor or blundering about in dialog boxes and menus </curmudgeon>
<rewt_> how do i open terminal now>.<
<rewt_> its like my permission is denied
<zebraFusion> rewt_, just log out and log back in. Easy.
<gnomefreak> rewt_: have you logged out yet?
<rewt_> not yet
<rewt_> h/o
<gnomefreak> rewt_: well than try it
<cimek> hello all
* gnomefreak brb coffee
<zebraFusion> is there a terminal cmd to restart a certain Aplication?
<bigfoot1> Ng, no, in my command, i didn't have a \, nor a '. But i have / (as in URLs)
<rewt_> uh oh
<rewt_> it said add something to /etc/hosts
<cimek> how do i change my desktop color on UBUNTU?
<rewt_> and now my resolution is all messed up :(
<liable> zebraFusion: kill it, then retart it, unless its a daemon, you cant restart with a single command
<rewt_> what do i do???
<rewt_> :'(
<rewt_> rewt@tEoti:~$ sudo hostname ubuntu
<rewt_> sudo: unable to lookup tEoti via gethostbyname()
<happie> hallo
<liable> err, just hostname..
<rewt_> i changed my hostname on aacident
<rewt_> my hostname used to be ubuntu
<rewt_> i changed it in terminal by typing   sudo hostname tEoti
<rewt_> how do I get it back to normal?
<Aegir> rewt_, sudo hostname ubuntu
<manty> Aegir: it doesn't change it, reboot?
<rewt_> Aegir, i did that
<liable> rewt_: it will not have changed. you need to edit the hots file. sudo hostname ubuntu
<liable> back to naormal..
<rewt_> rewt@tEoti:~$ sudo hostname ubuntu
<rewt_> sudo: unable to lookup tEoti via gethostbyname()
<liable> cat /etc/hosts
<liable> err.. hostname..
<rewt_> my /etc/hostname says my hostname is ubuntu
<rewt_> but when I go to terminal and type in hostname
<rewt_> it says tEoti
<gnomefreak> rewt_: whats after the @ sign in the prompt?
<rewt_> tEoti
<bigfoot1> i have a japanese keyboard, but am using English Dvorak keyboard layout. ANybody else with a similar situation?
<rewt_> i logged out hten back in
<rewt_> and it still has tEoti
<gnomefreak> rewt_: sudo hostname ubuntu  than log out and back in
<cimek> how do i change my desktop backround?.....i can't even browse my floppy
<rewt_> gnomefreak, should it say this
<rewt_> rewt@tEoti:~$ sudo hostname ubuntu
<rewt_> sudo: unable to lookup tEoti via gethostbyname()
<gnomefreak> rewt_: than go to system>admin>networking and change it there
<rewt_> i want it to be ubuntu again
<bart___> anyone know a good equalizer sound app ?
<rewt_> gnomefreak, help me :(
<gnomefreak> rewt_: try it with the networking tool in gnome that should change it to ubuntu
<rewt_> i cant get to it it's like im denied access
<gnomefreak> see above to find it
<rewt_> gnome ??
<rewt_> i cant get into networking
<liable> rewt_: sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname
<gnomefreak> rewt_: give me a sec im thinking
<rewt_> rewt@tEoti:/$ sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname
<rewt_> sudo: unable to lookup tEoti via gethostbyname()
<gnomefreak> rewt_: you wont beable to use sudo thats why im thinking :(
<bigfoot1> how do i convert a wav file to mp3, keeping the bitrate the same (so that the file is not any bigger than it should be, nor is it smaller that the audio quality is compromised).
<bigfoot1> keeping the audio quality the same.
<rewt_> :(
<bigfoot1> hey guys
<manty> bigfoot1: flac?
<bart___> bigfoot1, cant be done, wav is a non bitrate format, mp3 is bitrate based, so there is always a loss unless you go for insane bitrate
<liable> rewt_: cat /etc/hosts
<gnomefreak> rewt_: what happens when you type sudo hostname tEoti than log out nad back in
<bigfoot1> manty: if flac, how?
<rewt_> liable, cat?
<GURT> how do i get my usbdrive to not be read only?
<bigfoot1> bart___: oh. but can we keep the drop in audio quality negligibe (not heard in human ears)?
<gnomefreak> rewt_: yes cat
<rewt_> what is cat?
<bart___> bigfoot1, yeah, probably best done on varbitrate or 192 oe 256
<gnomefreak> a command :) read man cat
<rewt_> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<rewt_> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<rewt_> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<rewt_> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<rewt_> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<rewt_> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<rewt_> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<rewt_> ?
<bart___> rewt you miss something like: 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       sion
<gnomefreak> rewt_: if you change the host so all match than change it from the netwok tool it should fix everything
<rewt_> so what do i do
<bigfoot1> bart___: ok. so how do you suggest converting wav to mp3, and to do it in various bitrates, so i can test what bitrate is optimal for my ears?
<bart___> rewt_, try what gnome says
<rewt_> i dont understand what he is saying
<rewt_> im new to this stuff
<gnomefreak> rewt_: sudo hostname tE whatever it is
<bart___> bigfoot1, beauty of var is it adjusts bitrate where needed and has an overall better quality
<rewt_> yeA
<gnomefreak> than logout and back in
<rewt_> so instead of doing sudo hostname ubuntu
<rewt_> do sudo hostname tEoti
<rewt_> ?
<gnomefreak> go to system>admin>networking and change it to ubuntu there log out and back in :)
<bigfoot1> bart___: that sounds nice. so Var it will be for me.
<gnomefreak> rewt_: yes they need to match
<bigfoot1> bart___: what program should we use for wav to mp3 conversion?
<bart___> bigfoot1, do one on var, and same song on 256, and compare :)
<arno_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<rewt_> rewt@tEoti:/$ sudo hostname tEoti
<rewt_> sudo: unable to lookup tEoti via gethostbyname()
<gnomefreak> rewt_: what does sudo -i output?
<bart___> bigfoot1, I have not made mp3's on ubuntu/linux yet :) but someone suggested one earlier
<bigfoot1> when, bart___?
<rewt_> rewt@tEoti:/$ sudo -i
<rewt_> sudo: unable to lookup tEoti via gethostbyname()
<bigfoot1> before i stepped into the room?
<bigfoot1> this hour?
<bart___> bigfoot1, flac ? I dont know it
<Hoxzer> is there any program that can automaticaly remove not connectable repos from sources.list?
<bart___> bigfoot1, check your application list
<bart___> bigfoot1, there is one called SOund Converter there
<bart___> bigfoot1, A simple sound converter application for the GNOME environment. It reads anything the GStreamer library can read, and writes WAV, FLAC, MP3, and Ogg Vorbis files.
<gnomefreak> Hoxzer: not that i ever seen
<Hoxzer> :(
<gnomefreak> rewt_: this is bad
<rewt_> :(
<rewt_> what do i do :'(
<bart___> rewt_, what says: cat /etc/hostname
<gnomefreak> it is a good way to teach how sudo is safer than su :( if used right
<rewt_> rewt@tEoti:/$ cat /etc/hostname
<rewt_> ubuntu
<bart___> thats good
<monzie> I have gotten a pgp problem, can someone please help?
<bigfoot1> is there a way to get an ipod to play Flac format files?
<bart___> your hosts file is still bad
<liable> gnomefreak: you ban ruin your system just as good with sudo..
<bart___> bigfoot1, you on fixed ip ? or dhcp ?
<monzie> i lost my pgp key, how to recover it?
<bigfoot1> bart___: i'm not sure. why?
<bart___> bigfoot1, woops soz
<gnomefreak> liable: yes but as long as you use sudo before each command (and have a clue what you are typing) it can cut down on it
<bart___> rewt_, you on fixed IP or dhcp ?
<bigfoot1> bart___: i thought you were adressing someone else.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<rewt_> should i restart the whole compter?
<bart___> bigfoot1, I was :) lazy me
<rewt_> dhcp
<rewt_> wireless
<bart___> rewt_, try add a line manually to your hosts file
<rewt_> i cannot get into a root mode to edit anything
<rewt_> it's all read only
* gnomefreak thinks you need sudo to do that
<bimberi> rewt_: you can in 'recovery mode'
<liable> rewt_: paste the whole /etc/hosts file in #flood
<rewt_> the one in right now?
<bart___> rewt_, cant do: sudo nano -w /etc/hosts
<liable> sudo can edit anything..
<liable> i want to see that file.\
<bimberi> rewt_: no, it's an option in the grub menu at boot time
<bart___> liable, sure it can
<a2xm> hi, I need help here.. my samba server has 2 printer. HP deskjet 420 & HP deskjet 3550. client can print to the deskjet 420, but for the 3550 it seems the driver is not correct.. anybody knows? thanks
<bart___> liable, try a sudo nano -w /etc/hosts and see
<sorush20> !azureus
<rewt_> whenever i do recovery mode i never have internet?
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<bart___> rewt_, can you do: sudo nano -w /etc/hosts
<rewt_> so how would i get on irc
<gnomefreak> he cant get sudo because the hostname ubuntu has access not tEl...
<MatyasZA> Hello
<liable> bart___: erm, it isnt me that was wondering about it..
<gnomefreak> rewt_: to fix this you dont need internet
<liable> bart___: i have root.. :)
<bart___> gnomefreak, yes on a networked command, nano may be clean
<rewt_> bart___, no
<ProfessorChaos> anyone in here running Xgl on nvidia hardware?
<rewt_> gnomefreak, i f im pasting something into irc i will
<bart___> rewt_, same error or did not try ?
<rewt_> same error
<sorush20> why isnt' azureus in the repositories? and Ihave to download form a debian repository?
<bart___> rewt_, did you google on the error ?
<bart___> rewt_, or search the ubuntu forums on it ?
<liable> rewt_: the top line of /etc/hosts
<gnomefreak> sorush20: its non free
<bart___> liable, yes his local host line is missiong
<rewt_> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<rewt_> is my top line
<sorush20> how comes its in the debian repositories then if it is non-free?
<bart___> rewt_, thats a fine line and needed badly
<bigfoot1> alp
<rewt_> so what do i do
<liable> rewt_: just reboot
<rewt_> okay
<rewt_> brb
<gnomefreak> sorush20: i have a feeling its not a debian stable repo than
<liable> save us all the headache
<MatyasZA> Has anyone played around with Network Traffic Accounting Soloutions on Ubuntu before? ANY idea if netacct any good?
<GURT> how do i get my usbdrive to not be read only when it automounts?
<a2xm> anyone can help me with printer on samba?
<gnomefreak> sorush20: i wouldnt use the debian repo to get it anyway
<bart___> GURT, mine automounts and is R/W so no idea
<GURT> mine was. it decided to stop working.
<GURT> thanks for the help!
<bart___> GURT, what does your drive properties say ?
<bart___> GURT, permissions tab
<GURT> drwx------
<bart___> GURT, I mean, right click on icon, select properties, select permissions tab
<GURT> ok
<bart___> GURT, File owner and group
<GURT> both my name
<bart___> GURT, that should work then but it has me puzzled too since it claims I cant change group cause I am not owner in the bottom remark, wierd
<GURT> yeah
<GURT> says im the owner and then says im not.
<nomad111> !boot
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nomad111
<bart___> GURT, sure its not R/W ? folders I copy from it come accross RO but I can add files and folders to my external hd
<nomad111> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Arafangion> For some reason I can't resume from standby if I am not running X - any suggestions?
<rewt_> -.- no luck
<GURT> positive
<GURT> i can't add anything
<bart___> rewt_, paste the error again and I check the ubuntu forums ?
<rewt_> :-P jk worked. sorry for the head aches fells :) i appreciate the help.
<GURT> i can't even create a new folder on it
<rewt_> *fellas
<bart___> rewt_, omg bastard :)
<rewt_> hehe thats no language to speak to a lady with
* bart___ bows and makes up
<rewt_> I just wish I could get muh button to work now.
<Arafangion> rewt_: Unless bart___'s a lady.
* rewt_ pats bart___ 's head. Good boy :)
<amphi> "irc, where the men are men, the women are men, and the little girls are FBI agents"
<bigfoot1> if i have a low qualtiy (64Kbs) mp3 file and i try, using soundconverter, to convert it to highquality 256 kbs, what would happen?Would I just be wasting hard drive space? The sound quality can't go rrom bad to good, right?
<gnomefreak> lol amphi
<rewt_> amphi, lol
<rewt_> okay so now to work on my button.
<GURT> bigfoot1: right.
<bart___> bigfoot1, yup
<Ng> bigfoot1: correct
<GURT> bigfoot1: you can't make diamonds by polishing a turd
<bart___> bigfoot1, better find a better mp3 of that same thing :)
<amphi> bart___: completely useless - the quality would get worse, if anything
<cafuego> GURT: You can if you compress the turd first.
<bart___> amphi, que ?
<GURT> cafuego: it'd still be a pretty shitty diamond
<amphi> bart___: sorry, tab-tarding, that was for bigfoot1
<cafuego> GURT: I hear brows ones are extra special
<Arafangion> cafuego: Trust you to come into this :)
<cafuego> Arafangion: What are you implying?
<Arafangion> cafuego: Long time no see :)
* cafuego is fully innocent
* Arafangion was a regular in #linux years ago.
<bart___> any way to make amarok play gapless ?
<nomad111> how do u delete kernel 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<nomad111> coz i dun need it anymore
<nomad111> and the other 2
<nomad111> modes
<Arafangion> cafuego: Anyway, I must be tired.
<gnomefreak> nomad111: find it in synaptic and choose completely remove
<amphi> nomad111: apt-get remove
<rewt_> brb
<Arafangion> cafuego: I also thought I recognised you from #math on efnet.
* cafuego too after a day's worth of copying email from outlook to outlook :-(
<Arafangion> cafuego: That does suck.
<bigfoot1> using soundconverter, i chose, in preferences, to have Variable Bit Rate, but in nautilus, when i rightclick on the mp3  and choose Properties/Audio Tab, it says CBR, or Constant Bit rate. What's going on?
<cafuego> Arafangion: I can say with 100% certainty I haven't been on efnet in well over 5 years (certainly not on #math)
<liable> amphi: hahaha, thats one of the better explanations of irc i,ve seen.
<Arafangion> cafuego: Well I was on there about 4 years ago, so it must not have been you.  With respect to outlook - that's why I like to use eudora, or thunderbird, and have the emails hosted on a samba share.
<a2xm> anyone can help me with printer on samba? ;-)
<brenner> bigfoot1: er, aren't all mp3s constant?
<Arafangion> (Though I'm considering migrating to imap)
<bart___> brenner, no :)
* cafuego has moved 70% of outlook machines to imap sofar.
<cafuego> It's not quick on a K6/350 with 32Mb ram, though.
<brenner> rightio then
<cafuego> ... when you need to move ~ 600Mb of mail per machine.
<bigfoot1> brenner: according to Soundconverter/Preferences, we can choose from Constant, Variable, or Average
<Arafangion> cafuego: The only thing stopping me is that I can't be bothered to move to imap :)  Starting uni and all that.
<sorush20> anyone here changed to modular xorg?
<Arafangion> cafuego: Plus, pop3 is working fine.
<kwewu14> is there anything like gentoo's genkernel to automate compiling a kernel and all modules for ubuntu? i want a kernel with PREEMPT
<cafuego> sorush20: Probably everyone on breezy.
<brenner> like i said, rightio then.  i've only seen flac and ogg files that vary.
<sorush20> cafuego: what xorg version 6.8?
<cafuego> kwewu14: The default kernels have preempt.
<cafuego> sorush20: I thought so...
<Arafangion> cafuego: G'night.
<cafuego> sorush20: it installs *all* modules by default, but afaik it's still modular ;-)
<kwewu14> cafuego: why doesn't it say that in uname -a then?
<cafuego> Arafangion: ditto :-)
<sorush20> cafuego: take a look at x.org and your see that 6.8 is not modular...
<cafuego> kwewu14: Why should it? Check in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<DuXia> hi.. can i ask a qns regarding courier pop?
<DuXia> anyone?
<sorush20> cafuego: join #xrog its in the channel
<cafuego> sorush20: Well, there ya go (I'm on 7.0)
<kwewu14> cafuego: oh, if i set it there and reboot it'll reboot with preempt?
<sorush20> cafuego: do you have ati or radeon ?
<kwewu14> i just noticing alot of performance decrease from my gentoo install
<liable> ati == radeon??
<nomad111> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* cafuego gives sorush20 a LOOK
<sorush20> cafuego: how did you change over any easy way?
<kwewu14> i thought preempt might be why.
<cafuego> sorush20: Yes, it comes with dapper.
<cafuego> kwewu14: Doubtful
<kwewu14> cafuego: any idea why then?
* cafuego has no ati; /me is not a fan of closed drivers, but even less a fan of CRAP closed drivers, thus I went nvidia.
<kwewu14> can i set preempt on in /boot config?
<Heia> hi
<snoozix> good morning everyone :)
<cafuego> kwewu14: No, you check in the config file if the kernel is compiled with it. 'man grep'.
<Heia> hi
* cafuego runs away
<kwewu14> cafuego: the kernel is not compiled with it.
<nomad111> !permission
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nomad111
<nomad111> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rewt_> k
<bigfoot1> is breezy ubuntu on x11 or x10 or what?
<kwewu14> cafuego: and i know what grep is
<rewt_> It is supposed to get in the 70's here today ^_^
<nitishp> Has anyone worked with krb5 and kdm logins on Ubuntu?
<nitishp> If so, how did you implement it?
<AM3X> how can i make my dialup modem get detected?
<rewt_> AM3X, Preferences Administration>Networking
<rewt_> Click on dialup moden or whatever and hit activate
<AM3X> its not working..
<AM3X> i already tried the auto detect
<liable> try pppconfig or wvdial
<AM3X> yes i know that
<AM3X> where can i download that?
<rewt_> I dunno then....I don't use dialup? :-\
<rewt_> Sorry
<brenner> AM3X: what modem?  you might have a winmodem. *shudder*
<nitishp> Hrm, not sure if that message got through for some weird reason.
<snoozix> is there an additional software equalizer that i can use with alsa applications (xmms)? the builtin eq in xmms does not satisfy my needs at all and it sounds crappy.
<AM3X> errrrrrr
<AM3X> whats a win modem?
<liable> !winmodem
<ubotu> winmodem is, like, totally, To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<xerophyte> does anybody know any hotspot captive software ?
<nomad111> !wma
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nitishp> Has anyone worked with krb5 + smb + kdm logins on Ubuntu? If so, was there any way around actually editing the kdm source?
<balor> AM3X, A modem that soes most of the work in software.  i.e. not a hardware modem
<AM3X> ic
<brenner> that's if he has one.  he might have just selected the wrong device
<AM3X> is there a list of win modems?
<snoozix> just rm all wma's and everything works.
<rewt_> How do I get my sounds to work even while im listening to music?
<brenner> AM3X: read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<rewt_> IF I listen to music all other sounds go away
<AM3X> ok thanks to you all
<rewt_> I want them to all play at once.
<rewt_> AM3X, sorry I wasn't much help.
<rewt_> hmmmm
<brenner> ubotu: tell rewt_ about sound
<nomad111> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is probably Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<brenner> rewt_: right at the bottom of the 1st link, the "Revised by DanielTChen" section
<bigfoot1> i installed soundconverter (0.8.0) from ubuntu repositiory. I'd like to install the latest version (0.8.3) from the projects page at sourceforge. is it safe?
<brenner> nomad111: use /msg ubotu please
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks canyouhelpmeplz :)
<brenner> bigfoot1: unless it has a big fat warning, why wouldn't it be?
<rewt_> brenner, that link u had ubotu send me isn't shyt. My sound works.
<rewt_> I just need all sound to playat one time.
<Mabus06> A quick off topic question... what is a surge proof powerbar? I use them, but every now and then my monitors go fuzzy, my computer makes weird sounds, my clock resets, modem gets an error light, and my computer turns off.
<bigfoot1> brenner: i just thought the repositories was where we should go for all/most of our computing needs.
<bigfoot1> brenner: *were*
<brenner> bigfoot1: they are.
<bigfoot1> Brenner, but it's not synched with the real world.
<bigfoot1> brenner: some stuff in the repos are needing updates
<nomad111> is there an easy way to switch between gnome and kde
<brenner> bigfoot1: well, it's up to you.  either wait for dapper where i assume the updated app will be included, or use the external source ... or maybe use backports
<brenner> bigfoot1: sconverter looks like a stand-alone app anyway.  there's little risk of damage by compiling the src, imho
<bigfoot1> brenner: i wish the repos tried to get everything in there updated
<monzie> slightly off topic question
<monzie> launchpad.net not accepting keys
<nomad111> how can i switch between gnome and kde any1
<Chousuke> install KDE, log out, select KDE session, log in
<bigfoot1> is using mp3s illegal?
<bigfoot1> or: what does it  mean when they say that mp3 is "non-free"
<brenner> rewt_: in that case, hit the forum.  i'm sure that's a common question
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: mp3 is burdened by patents.
<bigfoot1> Chousuke: so who should pay for these? if i make an mp3 file, should i pay?
<andriijas> where can i search the ubuntu backports online?
<Mabus06> I installed kismet via 'sudo apt-get install kismet', but I can't find the configuration file (readme on site says it's supposed to be in /usr/local/etc/kismet.conf, but that doesn't exist. A search for kismet.conf yields nothing. Any ideas?
<allan_> hi, when I try to run winetools, I see these errors: /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3211: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: No such file or directory
<allan_> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3242: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: No such file or directory
<allan_> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3026: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: No such file or directory
<allan_> why?
<andriijas> allan_: pastebin.com
<Mabus06> allan_: use pastebin
<allan_> i will type that in the terminal window?
<bigfoot1> how can i easily  find out the audio bitrate, and whether it's VBR (variable bit rate) or constant,  of an mp3 file?
<rewt_> fixed itteded!
<rewt_> :-D
<Mabus06> No, it means just don't post errors in here. Go to pastebin.com and post them there, link to it here.
<allan_> ok...
<rewt_> had to load a module
<rewt_> :)
<Kyo> I updated my ubunut ... is it normal for it to update libc6 ... it been stuck there for like 4 hours
<Kyo> it wouldn't ocmtniie updating
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: nah
<Kyo> Chousuke any idea?
<Chousuke> bigfoot1:  I think it's up to the creator of the player to pay the licence fee.
<Kyo> it been stuck at libc6 for like, 4 hours now
<Chousuke> Kyo: that's not normal :P
<rewt_> anyway to make all windows in ubuntu semi-transparent
<rewt_> ?
<andriijas> theres no backports.org like site for ubuntu ?
<andriijas> and what do you people say about debian vs ubuntu for server usage?
<Kyo> heh nvm
<brenner> bigfoot1: any good audio player should show you a fluctuating bitrate while the file is playing if it is variable
<bimberi> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<brenner> andriijas: you want to search bp right? http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<andriijas> bimberi: i was asking about a searchable website, not apt  :P that i already googled
<bigfoot1> brenner: can you give an examlpe on ubuntu?
<andriijas> brenner: thx
<brenner> bigfoot1: beep-media-player
<bimberi> andriijas: there's a link at the end of that factoid
<rewt_> Anyway to make all windows in ubuntu semi-transparent?
<bigfoot1> brenner:  any others? i have rythymbox, realplayer, totem installed. do they show the vbr?
<brenner> bigfoot1: i just tried rbox and totem.  they don't.  afaik
<bart___> bigfoot1, I use xmms here
<rewt_> bart___, you should try beep
<liquidindian> Hello, can anyone tell me how I know what to input to set up GRUB?
<bart___> rewt_, no way, xmms is so good on gapless
<rewt_> so is beep
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<monzie> anyone fluent with pgp here?
* bart___ makes a note on lady's command... check beep
<rewt_> hehe
<liquidindian> Thanks, that second one should be just what I'm after :)
<rewt_> I need to figure out how to make all my windows semi-transparent
<rewt_> im doing some searching now, but not finding anything
<bart___> liquidindian, GRUB can mess you up quite badly if you dont know what you are doing
<Ng> rewt_: that's an odd use of the word "need" ;)
<rewt_> ?
<liquidindian> Oh blimey.
<rewt_> Ng, what
<bigfoot1> brenner: yes! beep shows a VBR file's changing kbs. nice
<brenner> liquidindian: you'll be fine
<Ng> rewt_: nobody could "need" semi-transparent windows, you just "want" them. You'll need to enable compositing in your X server and install a compositing manager, neither of which is particularly supported in breezy
<Ng> xcompmgr should be available though I think
<Ng> the rest is down to your graphics card drivers
<rewt_> damn well nevermind then if its not supported
<rewt_> Wel i'm off for shower then class then work
<monzie> is there anyway to recover a lost key if i know my key id and fingerprint?
<Ng> monzie: the only way to recover the private key is to have a copy of it
<monzie> on the hard disk?
<Ng> or on some kind of backup
<monzie> if i uploaded it to the mit server?
<mjr> you didn't
<Ng> you probably didn't upload the private key
<mjr> you uploaded the public key
<Ng> just the public one
<monzie> i have it on the mit pgp server
<mjr> (I hope)
<monzie> the ascii armoured thing
<Raimundo> exit
<mjr> pretty much the point of public key crypto is that you can't deduce the private key from the public key
<monzie> so that's lost i guess
<mjr> so no go with that
<silvermane> Hey, did someone here had lucky installing the Java Media Framework? I can't make it work...
<xerophyte> is there any doc like this for Ubuntu http://www.linuxforum.com/debian/ch-gateway.en.html
<monzie> i can import it in seahorse, my old key ,  i mean
<a2xm> anyone knows why the print job was already send to the queue but the printer didn't print?
<bart___> does anyone know a good news reader supporting yENC ?
<liquidindian> Is there anyway to tell from the live CD the numbers of my partitions?
<aIk0n> whats are the diverens between k8-default kernel and k8 kernel (sry for bad english iam german ^^)
<monzie> help: i want to change my key in launchpad and
<monzie> it wont accept my new key
<brenner> aIk0n: what are you doing?
<bigfoot1> is there any reason to make an mp3 file in Constant BitRate when Variable Bit rate will utilize high bit rate in places the song needs it and low bit rate in places the song doesn't need high bits?
<bigfoot1> i can see VBR being efficient with filesize and audio quality
<bimberi> liquidindian: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<aIk0n> brenner:  i have installed ubuntu_64
<andriijas> gha there are a lot of nice packages in dapper that should be in breezy backports
<tatters> im looknig for a package wich is same as phpgroupware but will work with xammp
<bimberi> andriijas: get to work then :P
<brenner> aIk0n: have you finished the install, or are you getting this choice at install?
<andriijas> bimberi: i have no clue how to do it :P
<bimberi> andriijas: hehe, there might be something from that (previously useless) factoid i dug up for you :)
<tatters> is there any other packages like phpgroupware ?
<aIk0n> finish the install
<brenner> bigfoot1: quick google came up with "two downsides are: slower encoding and unpredictable file sizes"
<xerophyte> how can i stop some service not to start on the boot for example on fedora i had chkconfig .. is there any commands for ubuntu
<aIk0n> brenner: now i want to install nvidia glx like in this tutorial http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=1611&hilight=nvidia but after boot the linux-amd64-k8 the system freezes
<brenner> aIk0n: have you already installed the nvidia driver?
<gnomefreak> xerophyte: your gonna find that most commands are the same from linux-linux
<gnomefreak> outside of root and packagemanager
* monzie is happy to be included in the Ubuntu GNOME team https://launchpad.net/people/gnome
<xerophyte> gnomefreak, is there any script to manage the boot start services ???
<aIk0n> no
<aIk0n> brenner:  no
<xerophyte> how can i manage the boot start up services ??
<brenner> xerophyte: sysv-rc-conf maybe?
<brenner> aIk0n: so this is your first boot?
<guerra> hail all
<xerophyte> brenner, do you use it
<sismis> good evenin
<brenner> xerophyte: i have used it, yes
<xerophyte> brenner, if you dont use that how can you manage it .. why does the standard install does not have it
<sismis> hello
<sismis> is anybody there
<kryptoz> i went back from ubuntu to slackware . :) and i feel happy cuz there are hell lot of problems in slackware which will keep me busy for days :)
<sismis> my name is Jo
<brenner> xerophyte: maybe b/c most people don't need to tweak their start-up services
<brenner> aIk0n: and is this dapper? because afaik, breezy doesn't a k8 kernel
<andriijas> hmm what do you guys think of debian sarge with backports vs ubuntu dapper for development server using?
<brenner> *doesn't have a
<Angel_Dex> SO would anyone have any idea why i have no sound with Zsnes?
<aIk0n> brenner:  ist breezy
<sismis> HELLO
<aIk0n> brenner: after installing nvidia it is work
<brenner> Angel_Dex: try 'killall esd' before running it
<aIk0n> brenner: but whats the diverens between k8 default and k8
<sismis> can you tell me how to make partitions on a hard drive where win exists
<takedown> brenner: linux-image-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8, breezy have a k8 kernel
<sismis> HELLO
<xerophyte> brenner, if you want to do manually how can i do i t
<poningru> sismis: dude calm down
<brenner> aIk0n: my guess is nothing.  they're the same
<bimberi> locate zimbra
<bimberi> D'Oh
<sismis> poningru: did I say something wrong
<brenner> !info linux-image-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<poningru> sismis: the many hellos
<Angel_Dex> brenner that worked but no system nor gaim soundsnow?
<sismis> oh sorry
<poningru> sismis: are you trying to dualboot?
<sismis> but no one relpied
<sismis> replied
<poningru> sismis: take a look at the topic
<sismis> no one even said hello to me :-(
<IdleOne> lol
<poningru> sismis: dont worry about it
<sismis> yes, dualboot
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> it has been said that dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<nikon-ubuntu> dualboot = fun :D
<Mabus06> I'm trying to set up kismet on ubuntu but I don't know what to set for the capture source... here () is a link to the part where it says what to use for the capture source, I use a Dlink DWL-G520 rev b, and this card works in the required mode (capture) and has been used successfully for airsnort. I just never had to install a driver (it worked out of the box on ubuntu), so I don't know what to pick.
<andriijas> dualboot sucks
<brenner> takedown: <ubotu> " Package 'linux-image-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8' does not exist" ... are you sure?
<nikon-ubuntu> andriijas, its great when you have a company that still uses windows ;)
<brenner> Angel_Dex: try restarting esd again.
<takedown> brenner: sure, i used breezy x86_64 and have this kernel
<Mabus06> http://pastebin.ca/41828
<gnomefreak> brenner: ubotu doesnt know that command is what it means by does not exsist
<Mabus06> Sorry ^^ there is the link
<andriijas> the fact that you playaround and dualbooting at a company tells us how serious that company is
<Angel_Dex> brenner how?
<brenner> Angel_Dex: alt+f2. then type in esd
<Angel_Dex> ok
<brenner> Angel_Dex: i'm not sure really, i just recall having the same problem, and kiling esd fixed it.  i didn't check other sounds
<poningru> sismis: did you get that?
<guerra> hail all, i face a weird problem and id like to see if anyoen can help me. When i try to change terminas ( like pressin shit+alt+f1 ) i always get my screen screwed, liek some weird colors and the whole pc get stuck so i have to restart. I have ati Radeon and use those fglrx drivers.
<sismis> is there a big chance of losing all my old files I had usind WIN
<brenner> gnomefreak: ?
<poningru> sismis: there is a very big chance
<sismis> did I get what? I got the link, if that's what you mean
<tahorg> hi
<aIk0n> works acx100/111 with x86_64 ?????????????????
<Angel_Dex> brenner it kills all the system sounds
<tahorg> I've just upgraded to dapper
<Angel_Dex> and gaim sounds
<brenner> gnomefreak: i used !info
<poningru> sismis: yeah
<tahorg> but it seems my devices are not created at boot
<brenner> Angel_Dex: then i suggest hitting the forum. :-/
<tahorg> some of them
<gnomefreak> brenner: the bot doesnt know that command its not programmed into the bot
<tahorg> ppp, tun, input/mice
<tahorg> what is the package responsible for that ?
<tahorg> udev ?
<poningru> guerra: yeah dude that config is not so stable
<gnomefreak> !info kernel
<sismis> so do you recommend format and putting up only ubuntu?
<guerra> so no fixes for it yet?
<brenner> gnomefreak: i seem to recall it being implemented...people were using it all the time.  it''s supposed to show a short package descr.
<gnomefreak> brenner: ubotu seems not to have really anything programmed in about kernels
<brenner> gnomefreak: the syntax was !info <package>
<tatters> im looknig for a package wich is same as phpgroupware anyone know of any?
<poningru> sismis: no just backup your data and do it, many steps can be taken to prevent data loss, such as defragment your windows as much as possible
<gnomefreak> brenner: people change what the bot knows daily :(
<poningru> sismis: I did it and it was no big deal for me
<brenner> gnomefreak: apparently so. :-/
<poningru> err it worked for me
<poningru> guerra: do you do any graphics intensive stuff?
<sismis> which application do you suggest for defragmenting, or should I just use the rudimentary one that comes with WIN?
<guerra> i play linux-based nwn, only that though
<gnomefreak> sismis: the one that comes with win should be fine
<poningru> sismis: yeah the one included should be enough
* gnomefreak never seen an outside defragger :(
<IdleOne> sismis perfect disk has a good defragmenter also. there is a free trial
<retebug> salve ubutoniani
* brenner is thankful he never has to defrag again!
<retebug> i'm bill gates
<retebug> lol
<brenner> billy lives in italy now?
<IdleOne> lol
<sismis> so can I do more with trial version of Perfect DIsk, or with WIN defragmenter?
<IdleOne> he speaks latin
<gnomefreak> brenner: it makes using a computer so much more fun when you dont sit defragging for hours on end :)
<poningru> guerra: so pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7 what happens?
<brenner> gnomefreak: agreed!
<poningru> sismis: do those give better defragmentation results?
<IdleOne> sismis:  use either
<poningru> sismis: I dont have much experience with win
<sismis> yes, which one gives better results_
<gnomefreak> sismis: the win one will more than likely
<IdleOne> Pefect Disk doesnt need as much memory to run
<IdleOne> but the win version is fine
<guerra> screen gets weird when i press control alt f1 and when i go back to f7 it gets stuck, mostly like that
<brenner> he's defragging once before setting up a dualboot.  i'd just use the win one and get it over with
<sismis> so, you recommend backup and defrgament?
<sismis> defragment
<AnsiC> hello
<sismis> hello ansiC
<poningru> sismis: most definately backup and defrag
<manty> hello
<gnomefreak> sismis: yes always
<IdleOne> sismis:  never mind perfect disk just use win version
<sismis> anything else?????
<AnsiC> someone have the printer EPSON Stylus DX4200 ???
<poningru> guerra: hmm hold on
<guerra> k, thanks
<AnsiC> in the printer list of ubuntu there is not my printer
* gnomefreak has epson stylus but not that version :(
<BeNjI> hi all
<gnomefreak> AnsiC: than it means its not supported
<sismis> just tell me, anything else I have to do before installing linux
<poningru> guerra: what you can do is try the ati's proprietry licensed driver
<brenner> sismis: no, you'll be fine.
<gnomefreak> sismis: no that should be fine (unless we can talk you into getting rid of win) ;)
<guerra> is that hard to install?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  :)
<poningru> guerra: not really
* gnomefreak cant say anything im on win now :( but i have irssi on win :)
<poningru> guerra: you can use easyubuntu
<poningru> guerra: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/index.html
<sismis> thanks!!!!!! i can't wait to start using linux. bye
<BeNjI> =)
<bart_away> does anyone know a good news reader supporting yENC ?
<BeNjI> i am just starting on Ubuntu it's look quite good for the moment
<brenner> gnomefreak: for the games right? :)
<arnix> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<gnomefreak> brenner: nope i dont play games im here for java class for the most part that is pretty much only reason its installed :(
<andriijas> to install dapper you install breezy and then edit sources.list and apt upgrade?
<zulfiqar_> what should i do to get my xVid videos running on my T40 laptop?
<gnomefreak> andriijas: or you can download and burn dapper iso
<andriijas> gnomefreak: didnt find any at the swedish mirror
<andriijas> :S
<brenner> gnomefreak: i thought java was platform-independent?
<gnomefreak> brenner: it is but class isnt
<xerophyte> in the /etc/network/interface file i have iface eth0 inet dhcp .. but it does not bring up the interface but i have another eth1 configured statically thats comes up .. how can i get the eth0 with dhcp on boot ..when i do dhcliet it works
<njs12345> zulfiqar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<bimberi> huh?
<brenner> heh, something isn't right
<gnomefreak> nm someone pulled that from ubotu
<bimberi> !factinfo dapper
<ubotu> dapper -- created by _jason <n=jasonr@dhcp0534.hrn.resnet.group.upenn.edu> 9h 29m 26s ago; it has been requested 10 times, last by bimberi, 9s ago.
<bimberi> !undelete dapper
<ubotu> bimberi: cannot undeleted 'dapper' because it already exists!
<bimberi> but it doesn't - huh?
<arnix> Where tf is alsaconf? I'm just doing a breezy install at a friend, but the Soundblaster 128 wasn't detected by the installer ???
<zulfiqar_> njs12345, if i install Automatix .. will that install all codes for me?
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<IdleOne> !info dapper
<gnomefreak> zulfiqar_: dont install automatix
<njs12345> zulfiqar_: I don't know, I don't use it..
<zulfiqar_> gone
<zulfiqar_> gnome
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zulfiqar_ about automatix
<IdleOne> ubotu Package 'dapper' does not exist.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<nuxil> hello people
<nuxil> How do i get rid of that automounter ??
<zulfiqar_> gnomefreak, is there an alternate application?
<nuxil> i hate it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zulfiqar_ about easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> zulfiqar_: read the pm :)
* gnomefreak brb
<bimberi> ubotu tell andriijas about flight3
<nuxil> ubotu tell me about automounter
<bimberi> ubotu tell andriijas about dailybuild
<nuxil> blah,,, ubotu doent know what automounter is :(
<nuxil> ubotu tell me about automount
<andriijas> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<brenner> arnix: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118445&highlight=alsaconf
<nuxil> err
<nuxil> gnomefreak how can i get rif of automounter.. i like to mount my disk manualy
<zulfiqar_> gnomefreak, thanks
<lucasvo> what's the user password in the vmware virtual machine of ubuntu(cdimages.ubuntu.com/vmware)
<nuxil> *rif/rid
<nuxil> hmm..
<meenfreem> hi guys and gals
<nuxil> isnt automounter a module for the kernel.. or is it buildt into it
<arnix> thx, brenner... But I'm not going to compile anything. either it works without headaches, or rm -rf / and install Kanotix
<gnomefreak> nuxil: ive never used automounter but what was the .extention
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<kyo> How do I install KDE?
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gnomefreak> ^^^thought that was automounter
<nuxil> gnomefreak .extention??
<Adri2000> kyo: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> kyo:  sudo apt-get install kde
<gnomefreak> exetention
<Adri2000> !kde
<Adri2000> ?
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nuxil> what you mean..
<gnomefreak> nuxil: .deb .tar.gz .run?????
<nuxil> gnomefreak, doenst mattre
<Adri2000> ubotu: tell me about kde
<kyo> Adri2000, IdleOne  thats two different lines .. which one
<kyo> oh I see
<gnomefreak> nuxil: why doesnt it?
<nuxil> gnomefreak, everytime i put a disk in my cdrom it automounts
<gnomefreak> nuxil: ohhhhh that
<IdleOne> kyo:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop sorry
<nuxil> gnomefreak i hate that
<gnomefreak> nuxil: no im not sure how to disable that (i dont think uninstalling it would be healthy) i would look for disabling it
<nuxil> gnomefreak but if its included in the kernel.. hehe nogood i think,, i need a new kernel then
<kyo> it says 'depends on libg11-messa' then it goes on saying broken package o_O
<kein>  ubuntu, 
<brenner> nuxil: sys>prefs>removable
<kyo> when I try to install kunutu-desktop ... weird
<zulfiqar_> is xvid installed by default when installing ubuntu?
<brenner> nuxil: *shrug* i found it useful
<brenner> s/found/find
<AnsiC> hello
<gnomefreak> kyo: kunutu??????
<nuxil> brenner i dont
<gnomefreak> kyo: did you try kubuntu-desktop
<brenner> nuxil: well untoggle away then
<kyo> yes
<nuxil> brenner what you mean sys>prefs>removable ? your in gnome.. right?
<gnomefreak> kyo: dapper?
<kyo> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nuxil> brenner, im in kde
<brenner> nuxil: yes
<kyo> no, breezer
<kyo> er, breezy
<Adri2000> kyo: what is the error?
<kyo> the error is 'the following packages have unmet depedencies
<gnomefreak> try to install the lib  sudo apt-get install lib....
<brenner> nuxil: dunno then.  i'm not a kde user.  tried #kubuntu?
<kyo> 'kubuntu-desktop depends on  libg11-messa
<gnomefreak> kyo: also you can try sudo apt-get -f install
<kyo> ok
<Adri2000> kyo: maybe you need universe/multiverse repos
<nuxil> brenner,  gnome-control-center
<nuxil>  ??
<kyo> Hmm I think I alrightly did that
<kyo> let me double check
<nuxil> yea i'll try kubuntu
<brenner> nuxil: you running ubuntu with kde?  or straight kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> kyo: make sure its not the backports repo
<nuxil> brenner ubuntu with kde
<brenner> nuxil: the binary is 'gnome-volume-properties'
<nuxil> i didnt know about kubuntu when i installed it
<brenner> nuxil: but that might not disable it in kde.
<brenner> nuxil: yeah. #kubuntu's your best bet
<gnomefreak> nuxil: you should beable to see either disks in menu or kde control panel or whatever its called see if its in one of those
<gnomefreak> nuxil: iirc you have both kde and gnome settings in ubuntu+kde
<gnomefreak> i havent used kde in a while
<kyo> in my synaptic repositiory, it says 'boary' when I updated to breezy ... is that normal? And no, it appear I didn't enable the universe and multiverse yet...
<nuxil> gnomefreak :P
<gnomefreak> kyo: you need to change all to breezy than sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brenner> gnomefreak: it might be a gconf setting though, and that is probably irrelevant in kde
<gnomefreak> brenner: it should still be in menu
<kyo> gnomefreak, I did change all to breezy in the sources.list ...
<gnomefreak> just like my flux and xfce menu items are in gnome
<gnomefreak> kyo: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> kyo: than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kyo> as for the list in synaptic -> add it still says horay
<kyo> er, no I didn't
* kyo doing it now
<tm-30740> Hello, I have an issue modifying a diff.gz for a package, what patch options should I use when generating the diff file. I currently use patch -urP but it cause dpkg-source to complain.
* gnomefreak bbl time to try to get some sleep :(
<sorush20> shouldn't the repositories be in bittorent? therefore reducing costs?
<sorush20> at least the option for them to be in bittorent should be available ?
<meenfreem> could someone give me an insight?.... I'm trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=hp+wireless+broadcom but when I try to change RadioState in terminal, permission is denied? not sure why... since I give the correct sudo pwd
<elkbuntu> sorush20, why dont you post something on the forums about it? that way if people agree the devs can refer to the thread
<sorush20> elkbuntu: will do if I have time..
<Juhaz> sorush20, probably not, the way repositories work doesn't fit bittorrent very well, lot of small files and nobody is going to be seeding with "apt-get" after they're done installing the package
<sorush20> Juhaz, how about the option of creating and apt partition where your linux root partition can find packages there .. this means that on a fresh install not much downloading is done right?
<stjepan> hello
<h08817> hi
<stjepan> why is ubuntu so popular (distrowatch.com). Are people just pressing refresh button to improve ubuntu's "popularity"? :)
<h08817> no
<elkbuntu> sorush20, that can be done already sort of... just burn your var/cache/apt/archives directory
<northie> I can't get vlc, or any other programme for that matter, to stay always-on-top. How would I do this?
<stjepan> h08817: why is it so popular then?
<elkbuntu> stjepan, because it rocks ;)
<h08817> its because it is a good and an easier version of linux for beginners
<_jason> northie: right click on the title bar > ``on top''
<kent> stjepan: becaus peope like it?
<instabin> !composite
<ubotu> [composite]  at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<sdghsgh> northie, did you right click on top bar?
<northie> Aah.
<northie> Har. I used the programmes own feature.
<northie> Thanks.
<h08817> stjepan: its a guide to learning linux in a way
<kirkt> does ubuntu live cd have the ntpassword reset utility ?
<stjepan> I have got ati radeon 9600. is it possible to get fast xcomposite with it?
<farous> stjepan: just curious what is xcomposite?
<stjepan> farous: cool xorg feature
<stjepan> :)
<stjepan> transparent windows and cool shadows... very fancy
<farous> oh would love to get that :) have same card here
<stjepan> heh
<stjepan> farous: do you use the fglrx driver?
<farous> yap
<meenfreem> think i solved that.... no worrie
<stjepan> It IS possible to get xcomposite working with fglrx driver, but you will get just a mess on the screen :)
<stjepan> you can use new testing xorg radeon driver
<farous> stjepan: is it like xgl
<elvirolo> hi all
<stjepan> from xorg-x11-7
<stjepan> farous: whats xgl? :)
<apokryphos> farous: not really, but it has many similar affects.
<farous> thanx apokryphos
<stjepan> farous: it is possible to get xcomposite working with xorg driver, but it will be still quite slow
<stjepan> farous: the best option is to use an older radeon card, or just buy nvidia :(
<stjepan> !help
<farous> too hard to do that now i run it on my notebook stjepan
<apokryphos> stjepan: http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<farous> thanx apokryphos was looking hi and low for the link but could not find it
<stjepan> farous: then it is hard to get xcomposite working for you (and me) :(
<meenfreem> Q: I have a HP laptop dv5000 and got ubuntu installed, but am now struggling with the wlan. On the desktop you see which network is selected... now it only give me the lo option and not the wlan0 option.... I can only get the wlan0 by typing it manually. After typing it manually it does say it has signal, but nothing happens when trying to connect to the internet
<farous> stjepan: wait and it will be available. Be patient
<kanatohodez>  ?  ...........
<stjepan> farous: :D maybe I will be dead before they release a new driver with xcomposite support
<ubuntu> isn't he already connected?
<ubuntu> maybe its the https
<kirkt> does ubuntu live cd have the ntpassword reset utility ?
<nomad111> how do u remove kde from ubuntu and all its associated programs
<YogSothoth> Hi
<YogSothoth> If I'm typing something lile cp dir1/dir2/file1 dir1/dir2/file2 is there a maneer to type where I don't have to repeat dir1/dir2/, or at least a hot key like tab that auto copy the precedent path?
<apokryphos> nomad111: remove some vital Qt package or something
<farous> stjepan: wait for xgl on dapper
<farous> nomad111: did you install it through aptitude
<stjepan> I will, tnx for xgl information
<h08817> meenfreem: what do u have for your connection? wireless usb or what do u have u have to install the drivers first if you haven't done so already
<kanatohodez>  ((  (((
<apokryphos> YogSothoth: not really. You could use things like Ctrl+R, or make symlinks etc
<apokryphos> kanatohodez: utf8 only please
<kanatohodez> sorry
<kirkt> can anyone check for a moment ? does ubuntu live cd have the ntpasswd reset utility ?
<meenfreem> h08817, I've installed the drivers for the broadcom wlan card.... it's all set up as far as i can see to the linksys router
<nomad111> farous, yes i did
<farous> nomad111: than aptitude will take care of that for you
<h08817> meenfreem: how did u do it did u use ndiswrapper?
<nomad111> wat do u mean wat do i do
<ompaul> kirkt, if the live CD does not have it it is trivial if you have a network connection to install it on the live system as long as you have ... enough ram
<farous> nomad111: just sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop or whaterver meta package you used
<meenfreem> h08817, yes, i followed this howto from the forums...
<kirkt> i see ompaul
<h08817> from forums well maybe you should get the actual article
<guerra> I cant remember the nick of whoever helped me, thanks a lot!
<guerra> it worked
<h08817> maybe u forgot to make it startup when your machine starts
<meenfreem> h08817, I'm not sure if it renamed the radiostate stuff
<h08817> well undo it redo it and reboot
<farous> nomad111: aptitude have a record of the packages that are automatically installed so when you remove a package it removes the packages that were automtically installed with it
<kirkt> ompaul how do i search and install it on ubuntu ? does it have a program that manages installations ?
<h08817> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<meenfreem> h08817, make it startup? I had to run the modprobe command in order to 'see' the wlan
<h08817> yes well just try it i have had that problem before
<Snorkel> i have also a wireless broadcom in my HP Pavilion laptop and works great with ndiswrapper and Ubuntu
<ompaul> kirkt, it does do you know the actual application name? the  synaptic package manager is the tool but it more than likely would be better if you gave me such a tools real name - I know they exist
<bungle> !dapper
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bungle
<nomad111> farous, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nomad111> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<meenfreem> Snorkel, how did you manage to get it to run? h08817 I'll undo the whole thing and redo it... undoing it? is uninstalling ndiswrapper enough for that?
* monzie https://launchpad.net/people/manishchakravarty/
<Kalidarn> hmm im having trouble with "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" because theyre apparently timing out.
<farous> nomad111: close synaptic
<Kalidarn> anyone else able to install this package?
<farous> nomad111: or the update manager if it is opened
<nomad111> ah k
<elvirolo> i installed breezy on my mother laptop, and got gnomad2 in order for her to transfer files from/to her creative zen mp3 player but there seems to be a problem with the user rights (for accessing usb devices) ... is there are usb group or something ?
<Kalidarn> its a weird package actually
<ompaul> kirkt, I have found it
<h08817> Kalidarn: did u check to see if it is in synaptic?
<Kalidarn> it is.
<Kalidarn> ;) im doing it through apt-get.
<_jason> Kalidarn: timing out how? contacting the server?
<Kalidarn> and it is there.
<Kalidarn> its complicated ill paste u the segment
<nomad111> farous, that only removed the file kubuntu-desktop not all the other associated software with it
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<Kalidarn> because it goes to sourceforge
<Kalidarn> it seems
<h08817> Kalidarn: well than just do it in synaptic
<elvirolo> it work under the root account
<Kalidarn> and its from the official ubuntu repo
<Kalidarn> it is somehow redirected to some files on sourceforge.
<ompaul> kirkt, it is called chntpw -- you should download this do the desktop from some repository http://archives.ubuntu.com/ and search for multiverse and the package
<farous> nomad111: did you play with aptitude defaults? do you remember exactly how you installed kubuntu
<elvirolo> please?
<nomad111> yep
<nomad111> one sec
<h08817> meenfreem: don't uninstall ndiswrapper itself
<nomad111> farous, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> kirkt, it may damage data read this ->>  http://www.petri.co.il/forgot_administrator_password.htm <-- your mileage may vary
<farous> ompaul why not just use the find command with ubotu
<Snorkel> I have installed ndiswrapper-utils from Synaptic. sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf  / sudo ndiswrapper -k wlan0 and afterwards setting up the wireless settings via the network icon (upper taskbar at the right). I thought i also did sudo ndiswrapper -m\
<ompaul> farous, because it is not installed by default
<farous> nomad111: you did not use aptitude you used apt-get
<ompaul> farous, its in multiverse
<monzie> aptitude sucks
<_jason> I don't see any heart, I just see parentheses and a line.  guess I'm used to <3 like elkbuntu
<nomad111> hmm so wat to do now
<ompaul> monzie, your just misunderstanding it :)
<meenfreem> h08817, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=broadcom+chipset+ndiswrapper+howto could i use that 'removal bit' on top of the page?
<farous> ompaul hmm ok though i wounder if he can find it
<farous> monzie it is just a tool you need to use it wisely :)
<nomad111> farous, is there any solution
<meenfreem> h08817, cos i just tried the first line... and i got this: Fatal: module bcmwl5 not found
<ompaul> farous, its a live cd if he has issues he can come here and someone will point to a url and how to dpkg -i it etc
<farous> nomad111: you need to remove them one by one. or search for the most comman package and remove it
<farous> libqt3 for example
<h08817> meenfreem: once in the terminal give the command ndiswrapper and let it tell u its commands
<Toma-> anyone know how to make custom usplash images?
<kyo> " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" <-- what is the bash line to kill that process? my synaptic is closed.
<h08817> meenfreem: it will tell you what command to use to remove it
<farous> ok ompaul :)
<kent> kyo run "ps aux|grep synaptic"  s see if its still running.
<kyo> kent, I think so
<kyo> but I closed it ...
<meenfreem> h08817, thanks... no more driers installed for it
<kyo> I was apt-get but I forced quit
<h08817> ok
<kyo> so I think that is the problem, not synpatic itself
<meenfreem> h08817, i'll reboot it now and run that howto again
<h08817> now get that tutorial off the site and follow it step by step
<h08817> ok
<YogSothoth> apokryphos, CTRL+R ?
<meenfreem> h08817, thanks a bunch :D
<h08817> sure
<kyo> well kent any idea?
<JLB> I'm new on irc and on installing Ubuntu (>10 years Linux console experience).
<brenner> wow
<kyo> ;-)
<kent> kyo: you ran apt-get before?  Have you checked for any running apt, dpkg or synaptic process?  Really you *must* check that first.  If you dont see anything, perhaps a reboot might help. (if you dont mind rebooting)
<JLB> Has anybody a clue why the install processof Ubuntu Breeze does not continue after starting - as required - the user?
<kyo> kent, yeah I ran the apt-get before then I force quit (ctrl x)
<klippo> question. i did apt-get upgrade. and my window-border changed color
<klippo> ??
<JLB> I did restart several times. I seems it doesn't mount the CD when it restarts. However manually mounting does not help.
<brenner> JLB: er, you boot off the install cd, you don't mount it
<kyo> bah, I'll do a reboot
<noaXess> anybody here uses exim mta? i know there is a exim channel.. but it's really silent there
<JLB> What? It explicitly says to remove the boorCD before restarting!
<kent> kyo but have you made sure its not running in the background?  either running "ps aux| grep apt"  "ps aux | grep dpkg"  in a terminal (or by running the tool for it in gnome (the program that lists running programs etc..).  Becaus the message you get is often there when you have a program running using the files.  If no program is running, then a reboot will probably fix it (deleting the lock-file).
<brenner> JLB: ohhhh, so the install went cleanly, you removed cd, restarted and it fails ... where exactly?
<kirkt> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> kirkt, did it work?
<h08817> !fonts
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<JLB> I looked and apt-get is running trying to install xresprobe but it is trying for several hours(it's just a test machine)
<MatyasZA> I got network traffic accounting to work let me know if you need help
<meenfreem> h08817, after doing that RadioState bit.... i got a bash: permission denied message... is that somethign to worry about :S
<cybergypsy> is anyone else having trouble with security.ubuntu.com ?
<guerra> How do i start the x on 2 terminals at the same time,? is that possible?
<pitti> cybergypsy: yes, it's out of date, we are working on it
<h08817> meenfreem: use sudo and u won't have to worry about it
<cybergypsy> *phew*
<pitti> cybergypsy: archive.ubuntu.com has all updates
<cybergypsy> thanks pitti
<h08817> meenfreem: yes because it might be stopping u from doing something
<meenfreem> h08817, i did... still got that message. we'll see if it worked in a sec
<h08817> meenfreem: what command are you giving that gives you that message?
<meenfreem> h08817, you've seen the install instructions right? after i type done and hit enter, it does tons of renaming, than in the end (i think) it gives me a bash: blahblah permission denied message.... but upon rebooting it did think a while about the network config
<h08817> i don't recall the renaming
<meenfreem> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<meenfreem> sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/bcmwl5.inf
<meenfreem> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<meenfreem> for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<meenfreem> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<meenfreem> done
<meenfreem> hat bit :D
<meenfreem> but upon reboot it did see the wlan... am now setting up the key etc for the linksys router
<stjepan> when will be ubuntu dapper released? what month?
<meenfreem> april 20th?
<Kalidarn> when it is
<Kalidarn> and next month isnt april
<Kalidarn> is it
<Kalidarn> oh my mistake
<Kalidarn> i thought you said 'next month'
<Kalidarn> rather than what month lol
<Kalidarn> im tired.
<JLB> brenner: do you have a clue how to proced?
<cablop> hello anybody
<h08817> meenfreem: i never used the cat command to do that before
<stjepan> meenfreem: it will be released on april 20th?
<nathanj> http://www.deviantart.com/view/28325729/
<cablop> i need some help, do you know how to configure the x-session-mannager?
<nathanj> any idea what font is in the menu in that pic
<meenfreem> h08817, how would you do it then? there was talk in the thread about doing it manually
* Toma- chuckles as he compiles rhgb on ubuntu, while under the influence.
<manty> Toma-: of what exactly?
<Toma-> beer+vodka
<Toma-> :D
<manty> ahh...boring!
<manty> :)
<bungle> !sources list
<ubotu> bungle: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cablop> hello Toma, do you remember me? now i discovered the error, i reinstalled ubuntu, just installed amsn and my system was damaged again
<brenner> JLB: to be honest, no, not really.  is it still running, or have you rebooted yet?
<Toma-> cablop, wow.. yeh..
<h08817> meenfreem: thats why i told u to forget about the thread and get the article itself
<brenner> ubotu: tell bungle about repos
<Toma-> cablop, thats weird.
<nathanj> http://www.deviantart.com/view/28325729/ - anyone got any idea what font is being used in the menu etc?
<cablop> really wird
<cablop> *weird
<h08817> meenfreem: the thread is just a recap from someone having issues with it
<meenfreem> h08817, the ndiswrapper article... I'll read it through right now.
<JLB> No it is still running. Of course I can kill it but I don't know the consequences for the install process.
<cablop> and i don't want to udse the amsn included in ubuntu repositories, becuse its really ugly
<Toma-> cablop, but, does the one in the repos work?
<cablop> I only do two changes, instlling the AMSN and select ALSA in my multimedia systems
<h08817> meenfreem: read this part 2.2.2. Command line instructions
<cablop> I don't know
<h08817> meenfreem: and so on
<cablop> i't worked before
<cablop> amsn works
<cablop> but last edition damaged my system
<meenfreem> h08817, thanks again...
<brenner> JLB: breakage probably....but i don't see the benefit of leaving it ... being stuck at one point for several hours is not a good sign
<stjepan> when was nathanj: I think it is bitstream vera sans
<Toma-> cablop, how are you installing it?
<h08817> meenfreem: well were not done yet
<cablop> mmm
<tatters> when I setup my wpa on Ubuntu all I had to do was add my pre shared to network/interfaces and that was it
<meenfreem> h08817, true... :D
<cablop> I downloaded amsn-0.95-3.ubuntu.deb from amsn website, then installed it using "dpkg -i amsn..."  and then system said me there's a broken package, then I opened the synaptic package and clicked fix broken packages
<JLB> brenner: what do you think? I removed the damn thng and it begins to install!!
<cablop> so synaptic installed tcltls and configure it, and after cinfigure amsn
<brenner> JLB: it's working?  what did you remove?
<tatters> yah remove cd halfway thorugh then reboot
<Toma-> cablop, was that the only broken package?
<cablop> yes the only one
<stjepan> will ubuntu dapper come with stable xorg 7?
<cablop> then i opened amsn
<JLB> tatters; that's what I did and thn the damn thing wouldn't install the rest. Now it's downloading 948 files and I hoep it will install them.
<guerra> guys, if im running gnome on terminal 7, is there a way to run another graphical interface on another terminal at the same time?
<JLB> How will newbies react??
<Toma-> stjepan, no idea. i would say so tho. its got xorg 7.0 in it already, but its still fragile.
<cablop> i go to system, preferences, and selected multimedia system selector, and selected
<tatters> well speaking as a noob badly :)
<cablop> alsa in both boxes
<Toma-> guerra, yep
<meenfreem> h08817, okay... went through the steps, but no network yet...
<cablop> then go back to amsn clic on preferences and changed "play $sound" option to "aplay $sound"
<mjr> guerra, sure; just Applications/System tools/New login (or something like that)
<meenfreem> h08817, maybe remove the driver again and redo it?
<brenner> JLB: to be fair, it's the first time i've heard of that problem
<cablop> nothing more, just created a new user account and restarted system
<h08817> doing it a million times shouldn't fix it
<tatters> out of 20 installation in past 2 weeks only 3 have completay suceeded without errors
<cablop> my system was reinstalled this night
<h08817> but u did get weird errors and stuff
<farous> cablop: does amsn now support voice chat ?
<Toma-> cablop, and what is the exact error that happens?
<h08817> so maybe you should do it directly from teh top from the article
<Toma-> farous, not yet. its got webcam support tho
<cablop> no, just pulum sound when somebody talk to us
<guerra> oh awesome guys, it was so obvious lol
<guerra> thanks
<cablop> the error?
<Toma-> cablop, well what the problem?
<farous> Toma-: thanx i know that but am waiting for the voice
<JLB> guys I have to go. Thanks for the info. I hope the system wil install automagically the rest.
<Toma-> farous, ok :) try skype
<farous> Toma-: using it now :)
<Toma-> hehe :D
<cablop> after restarting the system, i started my session, and go to menus: applications->system tools->new logon screen (i don't know the true name in english) looking for a new session
<brenner> JLB: good luck
<h08817> meenfreem: i had a lot of trouble installing mine as well
<Toma-> cablop, so?
<h08817> of course you have to make sure you have the same workgroup and all setup that you have on the pc with the router
<cablop> but, it did'nt work and said me "there were errors, maybe X server is not configured"
<meenfreem> h08817, start from scratch. maybe uninstall the ndiswrapper utils and get the latest one from the repository
<cablop> but x server is configured
<h08817> that would be a good idea
<cablop> i'm using gnome now, and i can start gedit, nautilus, anything
<Toma-> cablop, so you cant run 2 X servers?
<cablop> ok, then i try to fix the problem and i think i need to read the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to fix it, i typed "$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<cablop> but it doesn't work, because gedit is a graphical application and i'm trying to start it as a differtent user
<cablop> no i can't
<cablop> and all the warnings a nd errors related was shown as session manager errors or warnings
<cablop> but the other weird issue is... if i type "sudo konquest" a qt based game, it opens
<cablop> if i type "sudo gimp" it opens!!!
<Toma-> cablop, thats because konquest is a qt-based game.
<cablop> but "sudo nautilus" or "sudo gedit" don't
<cablop> yes
<cablop> wait me a minutte
<Toma-> cablop, dont run apps with sudo :( it can break stuff
<damo21> i just installed fresh ubuntu 5.10.... my usb flash wont automount why?
<damo21> why does gnome-volume-manager try to mount /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1
<Toma-> damo21, checked your fstab?
<damo21> yeah there were no entries for usb flash
<cablop> i'm back
<brenner> checked dmesg | tail?
<damo21> it works manually, but i thought ubuntu does it nicely auto
<Toma-> damo21, it should do
<cablop> ok, but before restartiong my system sudo gedit worked and sudo nautilus worked
<cablop> ok i know that i need to use gksudo instead
<Toma-> cablop, yep.
<damo21> i know the problem but i dont know how to fix it
<cablop> but, i was running my system time before, and i was running it by about three months using sudo gedit and sudo nautilus and nothing wrong ocurred
<cablop> then i installed amsn, and my system become damaged
<damo21> its trying to mount /dev/sda which is the whole device, not the start of the partition at /dev/sda1
<brenner> what's the difference?  isn't gksudo just a frontend?
<rockbar> hey
<rockbar> can anyone help me?
<cablop> i think gksudo provides more x graphic securuty
<damo21> theres a bug with gnome-volume-manager
<brenner> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<cablop> so, this is the 4th time i instlla my linux, and cheking amsn this is the responsible of the damage
<Toma-> cablop, well, dont install it.
<brenner> how *are* you installing it?  through the official repo?
<cablop> why, i think it changed something in my x session manager, where the x session manager files are placed? i can edit them to rescue my system
<damo21> how can i reset the removable media settings?
<cablop> i uninstalled it now
<cablop> but system rmeain damaged
<Toma-> cablop, once you re-install, get the tarball version of it make it yourself.
<cablop> *remain
<Toma-> cablop, youre doing something weird. that package is fine.
<rockbar> have a problem when i am install ubuntu :Unable to install selected kernel: An error was returned trying to install the kernen into the target system // Kernelpackage: 'linux-386' //check /target/va/log/bootstrap.log for the details
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<damo21> after i edited fstab, my usb wouldnt automount, how do i reset it?
<cablop> mmm, the tarball version, ok, but if the amsn or tclstls configures x session management again?
<farous> cablop: it is good practice not to use sudo nautilus so often
<rockbar> so can help me? ;=
<rockbar> ;)
<cablop> i'm seriously thinking in use kames instead
<cablop> yes, i know
<farous> just change whatever dir owner ship or mode
<cablop> , but i can use gksudo nautilus instead?
<Toma-> cablop, nothing in the amsn package touches X management. I know. i made the package.
<rockbar> hm,..
<tatters> Y is it bad practice to use suo nautilus?
<cablop> then, who touched my x session manager?
<tatters> whats the problem with doing tha?
<Toma-> cablop, you probably did with all your sudo action
<farous> nothing if you are running as regular user
<damo21> because nautilus controls the desktop, it mucks up default settings
<rockbar> read my prob pls :( the ppl in ubuntu de cant help me
<farous> cablop: do you have a program that control your vedio card
<Toma-> sudo can add config files with root ownership
<cablop> except console commands
<cablop> like sudo bash
<Kalidarn> hehe thats why i switched to kubuntu, so i could make use of konquror best FM ever,
<cablop> video card? the ubuntu default driver
<tatters> oh you mean in case some else gains physical access not remote access
<brenner> rockbar: bad cd maybe?
<Toma-> Kalidarn, amen.
<Kalidarn> atleast for a out-of-the-box person like me
<cablop> does sound system touches session manager?
<rockbar> brenner i dont think so..
<Kalidarn> nautillus didn't work in alot of places, whereas konquror works everywhere, in everyway.
<rockbar> the problem was at the kubuntu installation too..
<brenner> rockbar: have you hit the forum yet?
<damo21> sudo nautilus gave me a lot of trouble because it changed ownership of important setting files to root
<Kalidarn> kind of like the theorized internet explorer
<rockbar> brenner no..
<rockbar> first time linux
<farous> cablop: make a new user and login through his account might be you have a local prob in your dir
<Kalidarn> rockbar: not talking about you
<Kalidarn> im talking about cablop
<cablop> i only use sudo nautilus or gksudo nautilus, when i need to control reoot files, not for common tasks
<farous> as Toma- this might be due to using sudo too often you might have created a file that you do not have permission to use
<rockbar> hm?
<cablop> i have a new account, but i cant start a new session
<damo21> i wish someone can help, automounting is broken
<cablop> i must close current one, and start with the other user, now, my gnome doesn't support two users in graphic mode at the same time
<Toma-> !automount
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Toma-
<Kalidarn> damo21: should have made a backup
<Kalidarn> damo21: that's why it says to ;P
<rockbar> brenner can help me :P
<farous> cablop: you can just use the gdmflexiserver
<cablop> faorus, please explain me more about  "login through his account might be you have a local prob in your dir"
<brenner> rockbar: try searching ubuntuforums.org
<farous> in a terminal typ gdmflexiserver -nl
<damo21> the original fstab had nothing... just hdd and fdd
<cablop> yes, i cant use the gdmflexiserver!!!
<damo21> plus a proc
<Kalidarn> damo21: readd them then
<cablop> this is the problem, i'm looking at system monitor, but gdmflexiserver is sleeping
<Kalidarn> if u changed your fstab back to its original it should work.
<Kalidarn> using KDE/Gnome?
<damo21> Gnome
<cablop> when it wakes up, it commit error
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> i always had problems with my USB floppy drive in gnome
<cablop> i cant use gdmflexiserver
<Kalidarn> samsung one
<farous> cablop: just make a new account and login through it and try running things around
<Kalidarn> used to create 32 floppy drives on the desktop
<Kalidarn> and keep mounting them lol
<Kalidarn> over and over and over again
<cablop> i tryied it yesterday, no work
<damo21> it creates the correct udev nodes and everything, but it tries to mount /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1
<Kalidarn> was quite funny to watch my desktop with floppy drives lol
<cablop> i have two accounts here
<cablop> mine, cablop, and sister, sakura
<farous> cablop: ok just make a new account and loging through it
<cablop> i clic on new logon screen, but new logon screen reportme an error
<farous> jsut see if your probs are sys wide or not
<brenner> Kalidarn: you bothered to buy a usb floppy drive?
<cablop> "There were errors, maybe x server it's not well configured"
<macozz> Hi!
<cablop> (i'm translating from spanish)
<Kalidarn> brenner: it has memory stick imputs
<Kalidarn> ie MMC/SD/etc
<Kalidarn> as well.
<damo21> mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat /media/flash works fine
<brenner> ah
<Kalidarn> plus it was for a laptop that didn't have one
<cablop> farous, how can i see my probs?
<Kalidarn> useful for boot floppies
<damo21> but i want to know where are the config files for gnome-volume-manager
<macozz> I need help with keybord variants in Kubuntu... KDE3.5.1 Any one can help?
<cablop> farous, do you mean, close this session, after creating a new one, start with the new one, and check if it works?
<farous> cablop: you have to trace it down
<cablop> well, how can i trace them? first, i don't now what probs are
<farous> cablop: use admin>syst>users> and create a new user
<cablop> yes, i created one
<farous> ok log out from gnome and login with the new user name
<fulldisclosure> hi
<fulldisclosure> I installed xserver-xgl and I can enter X
<cablop> farous i created one
<fulldisclosure> indeed I have installed xserver-xorg but dpkg-reconfigure tell me that is not installed
<brenner> damo21: don't know if this would work, but maybe reconfigure the package?
<farous> cablop: ok logout and login from the new user account
<cablop> ok, i'll be back
<Goshawk> what about compiz on amd64?
<fulldisclosure> someone installed xserver-xgl in dapper?
<Goshawk> fulldisclosure: me
<Toma-> fulldisclosure, no dapper support here sorry
<mzuverink> Why does Open Office 2 not sorrect spelling, do I need to install dictionaries myself?
<farous> mzuverink: look at writing aids and select your lang then make sure autocorrect is on
<rockbar> so i post at the forum..
<macozz> I cannot swith from different keybord layouts in KDE because no layout are loaded... how can I get them?
<farous> there is a macro file for installing dic if you need them DicOOo-1.5.5.sxw
<naor> Can anyone please help me with wireless internet?
<tatters> does kubuntu work in the basically same way as ubuntu apart from it graphics
<andreas_1> hi
<andreas_1> I downloaded the proprietary ATI driver installer from ati.com
<naor> I can't make it work with WPA - but it's working perfectly without a password
<mzuverink> farous: that did not work
<andreas_1> but when it pops up the dialog to choose distro, it's too large for my screen!
<farous> mzuverink: which language you need
<andreas_1> I seriously can't reach the bottom of it, where the ubuntu options are
<mzuverink> US English
<andreas_1> how retarded is that
<brenner> andreas_1: hold alt
<farous> installed by default
<mzuverink> farous:us english
<brenner> andreas_1: and drag
<brenner> are you following the wiki link?
<brenner> andreas_1: seveas has a repo available witht the xorg driver
<farous> tools>options>writing aids> then set your language and dict there
<brenner> andreas_1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Kalidarn> how do some people have these problems lol, im reasonably new and i never had any troubles lol not like redhat eeeep!
<tatters> its a pain andreas I sometimes have same problem option at bottom and form to large to grab to move or reize
<rockbar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131353
<Kalidarn> tatters: what size screen do you have?
<tatters> 800x600
<brenner> tatters: hold alt
<Kalidarn> so its on a portege i take it? or somethijnng like that
<brenner> and you can drag the window from anywhere you click
<naor> has anyone used wpa_supplicant?
<Kalidarn> yeh try that
<Kalidarn> ;P
<brenner> Kalidarn: portege?
<Kalidarn> toshiba portege
<Kalidarn> theyre the tiny ones
<MatyasZA> Hi i would like to low level format my usb stick, how can i do it?
<tatters> hey thnx for that tp  brenner
<Kalidarn> lol low level format a usb stick why?
<sdghsgh> anyone got Xgl with fglrx working here?
<brenner> what FS do the sticks use anyway?
<mzuverink> Farous: thats what I figured, but it is not working either in autocorrecct or when I manually run spell check, I installed everything properly
<Kalidarn> FAT or FAT32
<brenner> or ist that a stupid question?
<trappist> Kalidarn: protege?
<MatyasZA> I just wanna write Fat32
<Kalidarn> trappist: read with your eyes
<MatyasZA> basically its write protected
<farous> mzuverink: hmm do you have myspell installed that is what openoffice uses for spellcheck
<brenner> trappist: toshiba portege.  they're the tiny ones
<brenner> :P
<Kalidarn> seriously.
<Kalidarn> he must be blind
<MatyasZA> so i figure if i low level format it will work again
<farous> and i think it is not installed by default on ubuntu
<andreas_1> well brenner that's the one I'm following, and as I said, the ati install dialog is too big for my display :)
<andreas_1> which is 1280x800
<andreas_1> it's too tall
<mzuverink> farous: I will check
<andreas_1> so I can't reach the bottom of it, where the ubuntu options are
<Kalidarn> lol write protected.
<Kalidarn> well un write protected.
<brenner> andreas_1: like i said, hold alt!
<MatyasZA> there is no buttom on it
<tatters> andread did u see breener tip for moving the form?
<andreas_1> hold alt?
<brenner> andreas_1:  and you can then drag the window from anywhere you click
<mod^> how do I resize swap partition? I have a webserver, without X.org or others.
<MatyasZA> the customer just brought it to me and now she wants me to format it
<Kalidarn> MatyasZA: no button?
<MatyasZA> Kalidarn: none
<andreas_1> aha!!
<andreas_1> thanks :)
<andreas_1> I didn't know that was possible :)
<brenner> heh
<Kalidarn> lol MatyasZA is it a MP3 one?
<mzuverink> farous: that was not installed, installing it now, hopefully that will solve the problem
<tatters> lol nor did I
<brenner> andreas_1: i agree though.  stupid interface
<MatyasZA> Kalidarn: its a LG 256MB usb 2.0 flash drive
<brenner> i wonder how many people give up at that step
<andreas_1> yes
<Kalidarn> ill take this to private ;)
<farous> mzuverink: i will be here for couple of min so keep me posted
<brenner> someone should amend the wiki
<farous> mzuverink: check if you have the thesuars too
<mzuverink> farous: that worked, you would think that that would be a dependency
<farous> ya starange heh. I tried running it with aspell but did not work
<farous> run-with-aspell oowriter2 but i had to install myspell at the end
<mzuverink> farous: whats the thesuars package named?
<Goshawk> is there somebody with Xgl + compiz on amd64?
<TotalNewb> Has anyone ever run into a problem where the Sudo root user won't work? I try and open any application where I should be running as Root and it fails to log in root? I only have one user so the password can't be wrong..??
<farous> mzuverink: go to open office websit and download this file a macro file for installing dic if you need them DicOOo-1.5.5.sxw. It is not installed by default either and will take care of all dic and thesua for you
<brenner> mod^: maybe use a partition mgr.  i don't know how safe that would be though
<mzuverink> farous:thanks for the help and info
<farous> yw :)
<farous> am thinking of going to site now to download some presentation templetes my self ;)
<kwewu14> how do i get vim to do highlighting for ruby files?
<TotalNewb> Am I at the "You reinstall Hoary" stage of disrepair?
<brenner> kwewu14: http://rubyforge.org/projects/vim-ruby/
<brenner> TotalNewb: sudo prompts for *your* password
* brenner isn't sure he gets what TotalNewb means
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<instabin> how do i restart x server
<_jason> instabin: ctrl+alt+backspace
<MetaMorfoziS> i can'T mount my cdrom in fstab correctly, for all users. If i've on the second account it said "Only -thefirstacc- can mount /dev/cdrom" or -if i try heck it- "Only root can mount..."
<TotalNewb> I was originally given the password password by the guy who tried to set up the laptop. Last night I changed the username and password to 'solo' and 30+coyote. I can log in fine to the system. Firefox and all the normal user level applications work great but when I use any application that asks for a password like synaptic or update it fails to recognize either the new or old password.
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me about the correct config
<_jason> TotalNewb: will a command like 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal accept your password?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have this @ this time: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   iso9660 utf8,noauto    0       0
<TotalNewb> sudo echo hi
<TotalNewb> Let me check.
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: well mine has usr as an option as well (it's how it got setup, I don't know that much about it)
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: s/usr/user
<MetaMorfoziS> s?
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: substitute 'usr' with 'user', I made a typo
<sakura> hello again
<sakura> i was cablop, but now im using another account
<TotalNewb> Now its not even asking for a password when I use Sudo. I'm so confused.
<sakura> oh no, my helper it's not here
<sakura> TotalNewb how you used sudo?
<wassha> hello fellas
<brenner> TotalNewb: there's a time period b/n de-activation of rights
<sakura> sudo ask for a password first time, from that time and on it doen't need to ask again
<sakura> farous
<sakura> :()
<TotalNewb> How long is that time period?
<trappist> 15 minutes
<brenner> not sure :)
<trappist> by default
<wassha> how can i add exterial source to synaptic gui for apt ?
<brenner> there you go :)
<sakura> while you have the command line window openned
<_jason> TotalNewb: is this the account you created during install?  If so, paste the output of the command 'groups'
<sakura> But if you don't want to be asked for a password when using sudo, just add your user to sudo group
<brenner> ubotu: tell wassha about repos
<MetaMorfoziS> "mount: Only root can mount /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom"
<TotalNewb> There is a sudo group? Cool.
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need in fstab to disable this?
<avalost> anyone know when the new release will be out?
<avalost> roughly
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: I believe it's the 'user' option
<trappist> sakura: I don't remember there being a NOPASSWD option in the default sudoers file for a sudo group
<sakura> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> i have use
<MetaMorfoziS> user
<trappist> avalost: april 16 I believe is the date
<TotalNewb> Oh, and last night I did uninstall ubuntu-desktop. Do you think that could have done it?
<MetaMorfoziS> if i delete it it said only meta can mount...
<sakura> but just add the user to this group and check
<MetaMorfoziS> meta is the firsth account
<avalost> thanks trappist
<avalost> trappist, no more mandrake/mandriva for you?
<sakura> i need a help
<trappist> TotalNewb: ubuntu-desktop does nothing but depend on a slew of other packages.  uninstalling it doesn't really do anything.
<MetaMorfoziS> oh sorry, at this time i'm havent user and get ^^ error
<trappist> avalost: I still have a server running it, but I'm looking to replace that too
<brenner> TotalNewb: it's just a meta package, only important for upgrade transitions iirc
<wassha> i need to add there source of debian packages ( w32codecs)
<avalost> trappist, I don't blame you
<brenner> wassha: just get the deb file and dpkg -i
<brenner> if it's only the one
<avalost> I had been running mdk since 8.0.. they really ticked me off and I haven't looked back
<TotalNewb> I'll have groups for you in just a moment. Had baby issues.
<TotalNewb> groups
<trappist> avalost: they're ok, but I decided I like debian, and now I've fallen in love with ubuntu, and I'll probably stay here a while.
<avalost> 10.* and LE really turned me off
<TotalNewb> also usin the right keyboar helps.
<sakura> somebody help me, i'm trying to configure x session manager
<sakura> how to do it?
<avalost> yeah, ubuntu is pretty slick albeit completely different..
<TotalNewb> It replied monti, which is the user name first set up by the guy who did the install.
<Scarborough> how can I get mozilla-composer?
<brenner> avalost: completely different to debian?  i'm contemplating trying it out (ub was my 1st deb-based distro.
<p0windah> Scarborough: no idea, but you might want to try Nvu
* monzie wishes to announce that Ebuntu has now moved from alpha to beta and will be uploaded in a couple of days
<Scarborough> p0windah: whats Nvu?
<avalost> brenner, no to mandrake..
<sakura> i have a problem in session manager, how to fix it?
<jhaig> I cannot print from Firefox - it complains that the paper size (iso-a4) is not supported by the printer (but it is).  The printer is on another machine running Debian Sarge, and other machines on the network with Debian don't have this problem, only this one with Ubuntu.  Any idea what may be wrong?
<NabZ> hey, whats the diff between ubuntu and Kubuntu
<monzie> mozilla-composer  comes with mozilla Scarborough
<jhaig> NabZ: The default desktop for Kubuntu is KDE.
<sakura> NabZ kubuntu have KDE instead of gnome
<Scarborough> monzie what do you mean?
<p0windah> Scarborough: html/css editor
<avalost> brenner, debian is similar, just not as easy to set up and packages seemed less up to date for stable releases
<TotalNewb> NabZ, Kubuntu was designed to run well with KDE I think.
<ppo2> hi, rkhunter is complaining about /dev/.initramfs-tools /dev/.udevdb and  /dev/.static is it normal ?
<ifxx> hat einer von euch ubuntu mit dem x-win32 zum laufen bekommen?
<Scarborough> p0windah: is it n00b-friendly?
<sakura> but i preffer gnome, so i use ubuntu
<Seveas> ppo2, rkhunter?
<NabZ> on ubuntu can i change it to kde?
<brenner> avalost: *nod* do you happen to know the default kernel image?
<avalost> my frist debian install was a net install, a heap of work to get everything running as I like it
<Seveas> ifxx  #ubuntu-de
<ppo2> Seveas: rootkit hunter
<Seveas> ppo2, it's terribly overzealous
<sakura> just instll kde from main section on your ubuntu distro repository
<monzie> sudo apt-get install mozilla gives you mozilla composer
<avalost> for debian?
<Seveas> ppo2, those folders are completely normal
<NabZ> ty sakura
<bil> salut
<monzie> NabZ, the command is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<brenner> yep
<NabZ> ty monzie :)
<TotalNewb> So any one have any ideas what my 'group' thing means?
<bil> salut
<avalost> brenner, unsure: prolly linux-*-386, i'm guessing
<monzie> you are welcom NabZ
<sakura> Nabz, monzie, yes, because kubuntu-desktop is the wrapper packge of Kubuntu packages
<ppo2> Seveas: ok, thanks, btw security patches will be installed after apt-get upgrade or do i need to put something else?
<brenner> avalost: heh, i'm after the * bit in particular, but nvm.  i'll look it up
<Seveas> ppo2, if you have the security repos enabled: yes
<monzie> ppo2, you have to enable the security repos
<NabZ> on kbuntu downloads, whats breezy and whats  dapper? lol
<sakura> but if you don't want all the things on kubuntu-desktop, just uninstall them and don't worry about uninstalling kubuntu-desktop
<Bader> hi
<avalost> yeah, that's prolly best
<Drac[Server] > Where is the Ubuntu logo image that is seen during the load before X starts located?
<Bader> !wiki bcm43xx
<ppo2> Seveas: how to check if i have ? :)
<sakura> breeze is the name of current distro
<Bader> !wiki broadcom
<NabZ> ah and dapper is the old one?
<sakura> dapper is the name of future distro planned to be released on april
<NabZ> ah
<NabZ> cool
<monzie> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Bader> !wiki dapper wiki
<wassha> brenner: thanks
<Bader> !wiki dapper wifi
<NabZ> i tihnk ill get ubuntu and install kde onto it. :)
<Seveas> ppo2, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 is the complete set
<Seveas> Bader, stop.
<zwu> since last dist-upgrade (dapper), my radeon 9600 card fglrx driver does not work now ~~~ anybody meet this problem?
<sakura> hoary is the old onebut don't use dapper until become stable,
<Bader> Seveas: I stopped.
<sakura> dapper now is for testing purpose
<Drac[Server] > NabZ, at this point, it is a bad, bad idea to try to run Dapper as a fully functional OS.
<Bader> now I can ask my question :)
<Bader> How can I enable bcm43xx on dapper ? (because ndiswrapper no longer works) (modprobe bcm43xx does nothing)
<NabZ> its fine to install kde onto ubuntu 5.1 yeh?
<TotalNewb> I try running users-admin and none of my passwords for root access work. Anyone know how to find out what the root password is?
<ppo2> Seveas:ok, thanks
<Seveas> !tell TotalNewb about root
<Drac[Server] > TotalNewb, by default, it's random. To set one type sudo passwd.
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , don't lie
<dbernar1_> How come I have no space on my /home partition? I am looking at all the files, including the hidden ones, and there is nothing that could be holding up space.
<Drac[Server] > Seveas, I'm not...
<Seveas> yes you are
<Seveas> the root password is not random
<Seveas> it's locked
<dbernar1_> random:)
<Drac[Server] > It's locked by way of randomization.
<MatyasZA> bye all
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> it's locked by way of locking
<Drac[Server] > Well, how else could they "lock" it?
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , man passwd
<Drac[Server] > I don't know about locking root.
<Drac[Server] > Oh.
<Drac[Server] > Well... regardles, sudo passwd will do the trick
<Seveas> no
<Drac[Server] > Yes.
<Seveas> just sudo
<dbernar1_> So what's up with my disk space?
<sakura> could anybody help me?
<Drac[Server] > I do it all the time.
<dbernar1_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dbernar1_> /dev/hda5             9,7G  8,4G  824M  92% /
<dbernar1_> tmpfs                 237M  4,0K  237M   1% /dev/shm
<dbernar1_> tmpfs                 237M   13M  225M   6% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<dbernar1_> /dev/hda6             9,8G  9,7G   96M 100% /home
<sakura> i need to reconfigure my x session manager settings
<dbernar1_> /dev/hda9              93G   29G   61G  32% /mnt/l
<Seveas> why? You don't need a root password on ubuntu
<dbernar1_> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TotalNewb> It asks me for a password, which I don't have, before it will let me use any sudo command including sudo passwd.
<Drac[Server] > I like having full root functionality, rather than having to type sudo all the time. Leaving a terminal open that has had sudo validated once is just as bad as leaving a root terminal open.
<Seveas> TotalNewb, sudo uses YOUR password, read the wikipage ubotu sent you
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , set the sudo timeout to 0 
<TotalNewb> I only have two passwords ever used on the system and both fail.
<sakura> because i want to be again able to run a new user logon screen, to swith between users, and able to run gtk+gnome graphic applications as a different user
<TotalNewb> I am putting in my pass, it fails.
<Drac[Server] > Seveas, sure, that's one option, but it's not the default. Also, if somebody gets your user password but not your root, root functions are still compromised.
<sakura> TotelNewb, if sudo asked you for a password is asking for your users password
* monzie wishes to take a poll of ubuntu users
<TotalNewb> I know, and I put it in, the one I log into my user with, it fails.
<sakura> TotalNewb you must have administration privilegies
<Seveas> TotalNewb, is the word admin in the output of the command id?
<TotalNewb> id
<sakura> go to system->Management (Administration)-> and users and groups
<monzie> POLL: How many users would like an ubuntu - sister distro (aka Kubuntu) with E17 was default wm and aim = ultmate eye candy?
<dbernar1_> In any case, Would you have some advice as to why my HD is full when there is nothing on it?
<Seveas> monzie, don't...
<sakura> somebody help me!!!
<dbernar1_> not nopthing...
<dbernar1_> Ah...
<sakura> !gdmflexiserver
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sakura
<dbernar1_> stupid .Trash.
<Seveas> sakura, applications  system tools  new login
<sakura> !x-session-manager
<ubotu> sakura: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TotalNewb> Nope, uid=1000 gid=1000  groups=1000 (monti)
<Seveas> dbernar1_, lol :D
<raid> anyone know hot to enable wlan0 device manualy on Kubuntu?
<Seveas> raid, ifup wlan0
<dbernar1_> Seveas: cause I don't use gnome...
<trappist> assuming wlan0 exists
<sakura> Seveas i have and error in my gnome configuration, so this program send me errors
<monzie> What Seveas ?
<Seveas> TotalNewb, then you messed up yourself previously in the users and groups thing...
<mikex> how do import email from evolution to thunderbird in ubuntu?
<bliss> hello all
<dbernar1_> Seveas: funny part is...I've been woprking on this for a while now kinda off-hand...
<Seveas> hi bliss
<sapo> hi all, anyone have a quick link to some howto or something about installing a serial mouse?
<TotalNewb> So reinstall? My friend who owned the laptop tried to install it. Not I.
<Seveas> !serial mouse
<ubotu> methinks serial mouse is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto
<sakura> his program uses some session management donfiguration
<sakura> how to fix it?
<Seveas> TotalNewb, reboot into recovery mode, and reset either the root password or the user password
<dbernar1_> /dev/hda6             9,8G  788M  9,0G   8% /home
<dbernar1_> Yay.
<Seveas> and ask that friend of yours not te mess up again
<raid> Seveas: I get Ignoring unknow interface wlan0=wlan0
<TotalNewb> Never played with recovery mode. Then again I never broke my system :P
<raid> Seveas: what does it mean?
<Seveas> raid, man ifconfig, man iwnconfig, man 5 interfaces
<dbernar1_> Im so happy, I just got rid of 9G of files.
<trappist> raid: it means wlan0 doesn't exist yet
<Seveas> that should get you started 
<dbernar1_> trash in fact. No wonder it was reaking here.
<trappist> dbernar1_: that always feels good
<sapo> thanx Seveas i m good at talking with bots you know :)
<raid> trappist: the device is decteted thow
<Seveas> raid, it means that even though wlan0 may exist; it is not yet in /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> so ifup can't work with it
<Seveas> raw ifconfig/iwconfig can 
<raid> ok :( i'll try that
<trappist> one of these days I'm gonna identify some of the places files like to accumulate and fill up my hard drive and write a nice script to keep it to a manageable level.  browser cache, thumbnails, trash, tmp files, apt cache, etc.
<wassha> hmm im slowly fallin in love with ubuntu :D
<Drac[Server] > Anyway, where is the Ubuntu logo image that is seen during the load before X starts located?
<TotalNewb> Okay, I'm in the command line. passwd solo <newpassword>?
<dabaR> Drac[Server] : you mean the gdm login image?
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , inside the binary code that makes up the login process...
<Seveas> TotalNewb, just passwd solo
<Drac[Server] > dabaR, No. The one that shows before... oh.... damn. :(
<Seveas> !usplash
<ubotu> I guess usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , --^
<Drac[Server] > Seveas, I've heard from a few sources that it's an actual file somewhere...
<bliss> hello all
<dabaR> Drac[Server] : that one?
<TotalNewb> Can you use + in a unix password?
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , it's not a graphic, it's a .png converted to C code
<Seveas> TotalNewb, yes
<Drac[Server] > dabaR, No.
<bliss>  looking for java  appletplugin for mozilla for chat to linksys.com the name OF the package I think is something like x-java-vm
<monzie> yes Toadstool
<Drac[Server] > Seveas, that's disappointing.
<dabaR> Drac[Server] : not even the usplash? what then?
<Seveas> !tell bliss about java
<TotalNewb> Okay, done. Now how do I add myself to the sudo group?
<Seveas> TotalNewb, adduser solo admin
<dabaR> You people use usplash? hehe, I am soo warty
<jetscreamer> those live chat thingys are like doubleplusungood in linux i've noticed... ymmv
<Seveas> uid=1000(dennis) gid=1000(dennis) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),44(video),103(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),117(admin),118(fuse),1000(dennis)
<Scarborough> is there a n00b-friendly homepage maker in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , add yourself to those groups too
<Seveas> Scarborough, nvu
<TotalNewb> Admin doesn't exist...??? What has he done to this poor box?
<Seveas> admin, not Admin
<dabaR> admin
<Seveas> linux is case sensitive
<jetscreamer> adduser user sudo
<dabaR> Seveas: ya, and bash feeds ext3 the same case it gets
<jetscreamer> edit /etc/sudoers
<TotalNewb> I know, I just can't help capitalizeing when speaking to people. I used admin. It's gone.. o.o?
<dabaR> Seveas: or whatever else fs you use with your kernel...
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Hey, what can i use for a FTP site.. Mozilla is not working for me and i use ftp under terminal but i cant recieve any files..
<bliss> yess tell me about java
<jetscreamer> gftp-text
<dabaR> ubuntulog: places>connect to server
<Seveas> bliss, ubotu sent you a message...
<TotalNewb> user, also gone...?
<trappist> TotalNewb: fellow word nazi?
<jetscreamer> substitute your_user_name
<bliss> where
<dabaR> [Ubuntu] Bug: places> connect to server
<Seveas> trappist, ?
<[Ubuntu] Bug> i tried gftp but it wont work or is not installed
<dabaR> ubuntulog: sorry
<dabaR> pah
<jetscreamer> apt-get install gftp gftp-text
<Seveas> dabaR, ubuntulog is the log bot 
<jetscreamer> might be in universe i dunno
<dabaR> ya:) probab;y
<trappist> Seveas: as in grammar stickler
<bliss> ok thanks uboto
<Bader> I'm looking for the firmware for bcm43xx, anyone has it ?
<bliss> thanks ubotu
<TotalNewb> I have a root group. I'll ad myself to that. It seems to be the only group left. Monti and Root.
<Seveas> Bader, you need your windows driver and a program called firmwarecutter
<Bader> Seveas: I'm looking for firmwarecutter
<Bader> Seveas: I have the .sys file
<jetscreamer> i never noticed being in the root group actually doing me any good, ymmv
<Seveas> TotalNewb, ok, that 'friend' of yours completely screwed up
<Seveas> TotalNewb, I recommend reinstalling - no one knows what else he did
<dabaR> TotalNewb: ya, you could fix it, but better to reinstall if the system is faulty
<Seveas> Bader, that's on the bcm43xx sourceforge site 
<dabaR> TotalNewb: make separate partitions for / and /home while you are at it.
<TotalNewb> I don't have a hoary CD with me. I'll have to get one at work. At least I know what's wrong now. Thanks :)
<Seveas> TotalNewb, while you're at it: go for breezy 
<dabaR> TotalNewb: breezy is the new version
<TotalNewb> It's a solo 2500 can't run breezy.
<guerra> can anyone help me with the Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". error?
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Tired installing gftp-text but cant find the file
<jetscreamer> !info gftp-text
<ubotu> gftp-text: (colored FTP client using GLib), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 115 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<oklinux> can some one help me on my printer is dont print when I hit print is show the job in the spool but not printing
<reza> hey
<arnix> !dma
<jetscreamer> uni-ver-se
<Seveas> !tell [Ubuntu] Bug about universe
<Seveas> [Ubuntu] Bug, enable universe 
<reza> guys i want to do they lince cd at school but i dont have internet then
<wassha> "GPG error: http://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" eh?
<reza> live
<TotalNewb> I'm making a portable linux box for "recreational network exploration" it's only a 450mghz. ;) So to reinstall I go. Thanks for the help.
<Seveas> wassha, don't use marilat on ubuntu
<dabaR> wassha: nerim etch?
<jetscreamer> oklinux: i had that with cups once... hp printer. i found that using the mc:par:something:something designator worked. hth.
<Seveas> wassha, mixing debian and ubuntu repos is a recipe for disaster
<jetscreamer> yeah there's an ubuntu version of marillat
<jetscreamer> use it
<Seveas> it's called cipherfunk 
<Seveas> plf is also good
<jetscreamer> i forget the place, use the sources generator on ubuntu site
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer>  that
<SaLoMoN> re
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Seveas: How i install universe
<dabaR> jetscreamer: there is no sources generator on the ubuntu site, that source generator is on Seveas' ubuntu-nl site, really.
<jetscreamer> by reading the thing the bot told you in the /msg
<oklinux> is a laserjet 6p hp jetscreamer
<Seveas> [Ubuntu] Bug, read what ubotu sent you
<jetscreamer> dabaR: ok ... i found it through that site then :/
<reza> lol
<Rabobie> what is the equivalent debian command for "rpm -qa | grep <package_name>"
<jetscreamer> oklinux: yeah use the mc:par thingy when telling it what printer to use, 'should' work
<trappist> Rabobie: dpkg -l | grep ...
<Seveas> Rabobie, apt-cache search <package>
<Rabobie> thanks
<jetscreamer> when you set up cups
<trappist> Seveas: rpm -qa lists installed packages
<ccooke> Seveas: that'll show ones that aren't installed, too
<oklinux> what is the mc:par thingy ?
<jetscreamer> oklinux: i forget it exactly, but you 'should' have seen it once... got hpoj or hplij ?
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Seveas: thanks alot
<jetscreamer> my officejet hasn't been hooked up in a while
<jetscreamer> !info hpoj
<dabaR> you can then use aptitude. aptitude search <package> and then if you have an i on the left, it is installed. or... "aptitude search blah|grep ^i
<ubotu> hpoj: (HP OfficeJet Linux driver (hpoj)), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.91-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 1336 kB
<jetscreamer> there are others
<jetscreamer> oklinux: linux.hp.com
<bliss> hello all
<bliss> Has anyone got a link to sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<klippo> create it
<_jason> ubotu: tell bliss about javadebs
<klippo> bliss: fakeroot make-jpkg  jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<bliss> thanks ubotu
<eriond> hi there
<Kez> afternoon all.
<eriond> anyone know how to locate a grub file that is an abortive linux install ?
<usuario> illooooo
<dabaR> eriond: what?
<Kez> Anybody able to tell me how to configure a proxy server during Breezy installation?
<eriond> i tried to install linux and it created a partiton too small for itself and also created a grub bot file i need to delete it so i can install ubuntu
<eriond> bootsile
<dabaR> Kez: is it installed?
<dabaR> Kez: the breezy
<eriond> no just the grub file
<eriond> ohhh
<dabaR> eriond: the boot files are in /boot
<dabaR> eriond: I do not understand what you are asking though
<Kez> Erm, yes, but I'm flattening it and putting it on a different drive. I can do it after install, but it hangs for ages during install when it's looking for repositories, if memory serves
<madgik85> hellowi need some help, I just installed Dapper, and i am tring to enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories in Synaptics, but when I go to Settings>Repositories in Synaptics, it seems like a new page is loading but then nothing happens... how could I fix thix plz
<eriond> daBar i have windows xp installed on my computer
<el> any ideas why i dont have access to this file? root@linux:/dev# ./dsp
<el> bash: ./dsp: Permission denied
<eriond> i want to install ubuntu
<avar> el: it's not executable
<dabaR> eriond: oh no, better erase that quick(XP)
<reiki_work> I have to say I am absolutely astounded. I have VMware Workstation 5.5.1 running on Breezy with WinXP installed as the VM guest OS. No more shutting down and swapping drives for the one and only program for which there is no linux port (medical equipment data recording)
<eriond> i tried b4 but it creeated a bbootfile which i want to delete so ubuntu has a clean board to work on
<reiki_work> I'm a happy camper
<el> but i need to open the file
<Kez> sorry dabaR: Erm, yes, but I'm flattening it and putting it on a different drive. I can do it after install, but it hangs for ages during install when it's looking for repositories, if memory serves
<damned|office> hi all. does anybody uses netbeans 5.0 on dapper?
<el> i cant even open it with text file
<dabaR> eriond: reinstall removes all files
<madgik85> hello, does anyone know how to enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories for Synaptics Package Manager in Dapper?
<el> i dont have access at all
<el> can someone help me please?
<eriond> ok thanks dabar
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Seveas: do i need the internet to install gftp
<dabaR> madgik85: ? is it different than anywhere else?
<madgik85> dabaR ... what do you mean is it different than anywhere else?
<dabaR> el: sudo cat ./dsp
<el> ok
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Seveas: because i did all that stuff and it still cannot find it also when i did update a whole bunch of errors poped up relating to my internetless box!
<dabaR> madgik85: I know how to do it in warty, hoary, and breezy
<el> lol i think i fucked it up de dsp
<el> the*
<madgik85> dabaR  : its just when i go into Synaptics and go to Settings>Repositories, nothing happens, no window pops up with the list of repositories
<dabaR> el: if you do not have access, it means you should likely not access.
<el> the reason i opened it
<dabaR> madgik85: use your terminal. "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<el> it was because i have an error with the terminal server client
<el> it says
<madgik85> dabaR : ok thank you
<dabaR> madgik85: dapper is the development version. use breezy
<Kez> ah, found my answer (pass http_proxy= at the boot prompt) cyer folks
<el> warning colout depth changed from 24 to 16 /dev/dsp:device or resource busy
<madgik85> dabaR: yes i know, I have breezy already set up nicely, i want to try out Dapper for a while :D
<oklinux> jetscreamer I cant find anything that related to the printer
<dabaR> el: "lsof /dev/dsp"
<snikker> i've got this error in nmap:  Failed to determine the netmask of ! : No such device
<EricNeon> go to bed now~
<el> ok
<EricNeon> 
<dabaR> EricNeon: you are magic
<EricNeon> hoho
<el> it show this thing root@linux:/dev# lsof /dev/dsp
<el> COMMAND   PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<el> xmms     8056 kevin    9w   CHR   14,3      7008 /dev/dsp
<el> cat     11328  root    3r   CHR   14,3      7008 /dev/dsp
<EricNeon> dabaR->: goog night~
<el> i need to change de depth colour
<EricNeon> bye all ~
<el> to 24 im runing on 16
<EricNeon> sleep
<fangorious> anyone know how to get stuff mounted in /media to show up on the desktop?
<fangorious> using dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> when i open a .doc or .sxw from the cd, openoffice will loads, and quits. Why? If i copy it to my desktop and open or open from console: oowriter2 /media/cdrom/foo.doc it works, if i open it from konqueror its not.
<dabaR> el: kill xmms
<dabaR> then try the server thing again/
<dabaR> fangorious: see, it could be a bug. I do not feel like working on something like that, when it could be a bug. things in /media are supposed to show up there.
<dabaR> fangorious: but then again, it could be just a gconf setting. Apps>Sys Tools>COnfig Ed.
<el> ok
<MonsieurBon> hello
<el> cheers dabar
<dabaR> el: tell me whether it works...
<MonsieurBon> is there anything like remote control for ubuntu?
<Fitzsimmons> remote control?
<dabaR> MonsieurBon: you mean like a remote for a tv?
<Andre4s> when I install the kernel-headers. What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Andre4s> kernel?
<MonsieurBon> dabaR, no, like the thing with wich you can control another pc in windows
<trappist> Andre4s: if you install linux-headers-$(uname -r) they should be found automatically
<dabaR> MonsieurBon: google on vnc, and if you like trerminals, ssh
<el> it doesnt
<MonsieurBon> dabaR, thx
<trappist> MonsieurBon: you can use rdesktop to remote control a windows box, or vnc or nx or just remote X for another linux box
<cdr1000> hello
<dabaR> el: same error?
<Andre4s> trappist, where are they installed?
<el> yup
<netsurf3> hey guys anyone know how to get a trident cyber (vga ADAPTOR) running decent ? i just put kubuntu on there and it takes ages to process any graphics so i am guessing a misconfiguration
<cdr1000> when i type sudo and use my password in the Desktop directory, it gives me an authorization error
<MonsieurBon> trappist, remote X sounds promising
<cdr1000> how can i reset my sudo password?
<wassha> Seveas: ive just want it as repository for mplayer, w32codecall
<nappunk> hi there mates
<trappist> Andre4s: in /usr/src and /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/include
<faiper> Someone in Dapper ?
<trappist> cdr1000: boot into recovery mode and run 'passwd username'
<nappunk> is it possible to "dock" the gaim-window near the edge of the screen?
<fangorious> dabaR: apps->nautilus->desktop->volumes_visible was unset, setting it works for cd, but not a partition I keep mounted under /media
<Profichilla> faiper quite a while now
<fangorious> faiper: since last night
<Andre4s> thnks
<dabaR> profi chilla
<Profichilla> ?
<nappunk> is there a german support-channel on this network?
<trappist> nappunk: #ubuntu-de
<nappunk> thx
<trappist> np
<MetaMorfoziS> when i open a .doc or .sxw from the cd, openoffice will loads, and quits. Why? If i copy it to my desktop and open or open from console: oowriter2 /media/cdrom/foo.doc it works, if i open it from konqueror its not.
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<sakura> helo
<selinium> HI all, I was trying to delete a custom keyboard setting, when I used the delete key. Now the delete key doesn't work. How do I get it back?
<selinium> Hi Seveas :)
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: my guess is it's a problem with the fact that it's read-only on the cd.  that's not what should happen, but I think that's what *is* happening.
<sakura> hello, i have  problem, but i think now i know what is
<sakura> i need to fix a problem related to "authentication protocols" "while "
<sakura> "While connecting to session manager"
<sakura> how can i enable my authentication protocols again?
<faiper> I want install ktorrent in dapper ... but this ins't in aptitude
<MetaMorfoziS> trappist: if i copy it to the desktop
<selinium> HI all, I was trying to delete a keyboard shortcut, when I used the delete key. Now the delete key doesn't work. How do I get it back?
<dabaR> sakura: is that when you log in?
<MetaMorfoziS> oo will opens readonly
<MetaMorfoziS> but opens!
<MetaMorfoziS> the problem is when i open it from konqueror
<sakura> It's reportefd in my ".xsession-errors" file
<dabaR> sakura: are you unable to log in?
<sakura> aldo when i start an application as a differnet user like "gksudo gedit" and "su anotheruser gedit"
<bur[n] er> selinium: use "backspace" to delete a hotkey
<sakura> i can log in, but i cant switch to another user session
<dabaR> sakura: ya, in gnome, use only gksudo, not sudo to open graphical apps.
<sakura> and i cant open graphics applications using different users
<sakura> ok, i use gksudo
<sakura> but it doesn't work
<selinium> bur[n] er, I know that now! But it 'took' the delete key. So now it doesn't work. Do you know how to reset it?
<dabaR> sakura: and if you are logged in to the xserver, you can not su to another user and open an app.
<bur[n] er> selinium: go to the one where you set the delete key, click it, click backspace
<selinium> :)
<selinium> bur[n] er, Have done that, but it hasn't reassigned the delete key.
<bur[n] er> selinium: what did you do?
<mecha9> howdy
<Rodietze> hey my diskette driver isnt working :\  but in windows it is, how to configure it?
<ardchoille> is there a problem with the repos? sudo apt-get update is erroring out saying that the repos can't be contacted.
<fangorious> dabaR: actually that one gconf option was it, I just had to restart dbus for it to catch the partition
<Rodietze> ubuntu always automatically configured it now it isn't when I most needed it
<fangorious> anyone know how to configure locales in dapper ('dpkg-reconfigure locales' doesn't let me select the ones to generate or set a default, it just regenerates what's already configured)
<sakura> dabR yes, this is the problem
<sakura> i cant open any graphic application of any other user, even root
<selinium> bur[n] er, I assigned a keybord shortcut to 'PAUSE', then I went to remove it. I selected PAUSE then clicked delete before I read the backspace thing. I clicked the backspace thing to delete the assignment of Delete to PAUSE but it hasn't reassigned it to delete.
<Rodietze> how to mount  a FLOppy drive? isn't mount -t auto /dev/floppy /media/floppy0 ?
<selinium> :)
<selinium> bur[n] er, If that makes any sense
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> hehe
<mikul> how do i create an alias. for example if i want a = apt-get install, because whwn i put in alias a = "apt-get install " it dosent save it for the next session.
<bur[n] er> it still says "delete" by pause or it says "disabled" ?
<fangorious> Rodietze: you might try /dev/fd0 too
<fangorious> mikul: put it in ~/.bashrc
<Profichilla> mikul put it in your ~/.bashrc
<selinium> bur[n] er, It says disabled now. But the delete key doesn't delete anymore!
* bur[n] er wonders wtf a driver disk for linux would do
<sakura> dabaR?
<bur[n] er> selinium: restart gnome? :)
<mikul> ok, will try that ;)
* selinium slinks away and hides...... [that is such a windows solution! :)]      Trying.........
<dabaR> fangorious: well, good
<dabaR> sakura: it just does not work. the user that is logged in is the owner of the screen, so to say./
<g-thunder> huhu hab grad linux drauf gemacht
<dabaR> #ubuntu-de
<g-thunder> ja genau ubuntu
<sakura> but it worked before, because we used to write sudo gedit anyconfiguration file before
<dabaR> g-thunder: /j #ubuntu-de
<bur[n] er> sakura: gksudo gedit is better :)
<g-thunder> wei jemand wie der channel von apple heit?
<selinium> bur[n] er, That cured it!  Cheers for the help!
<bur[n] er> selinium: is that dapper by chance?
<selinium> !de
<dabaR> g-thunder: #apple
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
* bur[n] er is just curious
<selinium> bur[n] er, nope, breezy.. I am waiting for the RC
<sakura> thanks now i know gksudo is better
<sakura> but i need to launch gksugo gedit o gksudo nautilus again, but simply IT DOESNT WORK
<bur[n] er> sakura: errors?
<sakura> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<sakura> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<sakura> same error in my .xsession-errors file
* bur[n] er shrugs
<sakura> i installed amsn 0.95-3.ubuntu from amsn website and system crashes in that way
<sakura> i cant start any other user session if mine is open
<Gy|suli> remove it with synaptic, install the linux binary instaler
<Gy|suli> and have fun
<Gy|suli> it installs to your home
<el> ubuntu sucks
<BigDaddy> hey guys, I found the Disk Manager and mounted 2 partitions. However I cannot access them because I am not root. How can I change the permissions so that I can access them?
<el> debian rlz
<Gy|suli> el, ubuntu is a SID snapshot ;)
<selinium> el Go to #ubuntu-way-offtopic
<ardchoille> lol
<glacious> any word if more SATA support will be included in the next release?
<sakura> bur[n] er?
<glacious> coming in april
<bur[n] er> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<sakura> any idea?
<thehil> how do I create /dev/fb0 and use it?
<bur[n] er> that fstab is for your BigDaddy
<bur[n] er> thehil: you don't create /dev/fb0
<bur[n] er> sakura: rm .ICEAuthority?
<sakura> ok i unisntalled amsn but error remains
<sakura> what's rm?
<bur[n] er> remove
<sakura> bur[n] er, this file is placed in wich directory?
<ardchoille> sakura, rm is an app that removes files
<bur[n] er> ~/.ICEAuthority
<BigDaddy> bur[n] er - I don't understand. Do I open mine and copy that over and save, or do I need to edit this to my setup?
<thehil> bur[n] er: how do I acquire /dev/fb0?
<sakura> There's no such file or directory
<bur[n] er> BigDaddy: edit it to fit your setup
<bur[n] er> thehil: you don't... /dev files are automatically createid
<bur[n] er> thehil: you can mount /dev/fb0 to a mount point such as /media/floppy or somethin
<bur[n] er> thehil: doesn't "floppy" just show up under "Places -> floppy"
<thehil> bur[n] er: Do you have /dev/fb0? fb probably means framebuffer
<foxpaul> does anybody know how i add a subdomain to a system with named?
<bur[n] er> thehil: sorry... i was thinking floppy drive... my bad
<sakura> reading my .xsession-errors file seems xsessionmanager is trying to use tcp, it's that correct?
<thehil> foxpaul: try webmin interface, should be easier
<BigDaddy> bur[n] er - I think this is a little over my head. Isn't there a GUI that I can use?
<foxpaul> thehil, the machine i'm running it on doesn't have webmin
<bur[n] er> BigDaddy: not sure in all honesty, i'm an old user ;)
<foxpaul> thehil, i've addded the zone to the named config and restarted, but cant reach it
<Storkme> hi, i've just installed nvclock-gtk through synaptic but i don't know how to launch the program. any ideas?
<sakura> bur[n] er, i cant rm this file because it does not exist
<dabaR> BigDaddy: no, can you open a terminal?
<sakura> can i paste some of my .xsession-errors erros here?
<bur[n] er> sakura: my bad again... ~/.ICEauthority is the file... no cap A
<bur[n] er> sakura: pastebin
<sakura> what's pastebin?
<dabaR> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sakura> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<glacious> whats a good program to run to limit SSH logins?
<glacious> my server is getting hammered with SSH logins from everywhere.
<Storkme> hi, i've just installed nvclock-gtk through synaptic but i don't know how to launch the program. any ideas?
<CentHOGG> hi, could someone help me config my module loader (take out ACPI)
<fangorious> anyone have dapper with nautilus-open-terminal installed (and working)?
<sakura> so cute, jeje
<sakura> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8739
<bur[n] er> fangorious: yes
<prada> fangorious: yeah
<fangorious> hm, maybe I'll reinstall it
<bur[n] er> fangorious: restart nautilus?
<glacious> so no way to limit SSH login attempts?
<el> anyone use the terminal server client here?
<prada> CentHOGG: you could pass the noacpi option to the kernel command line in grub
<fangorious> bur[n] er: i've rebooted several times for other issues
<sakura> bur[n] er, i rm the file you said, and now what i must do?
<Storkme> hi, i've just installed nvclock-gtk through synaptic but i don't know how to launch the program. any ideas?
<CentHOGG> prada: cool, could you tell me the menu.lst command
<fangorious> no, reinstall didn't help
<el> anyone?
<prada> CentHOGG: yeah ... just append noacpi to the line there
<CentHOGG> ok
<glacious> how would one defend against a bruge force SSH login attempt?
<prada> glacious: http://www.jihe.net/technical/my_linux_whitebox/stop_ssh_brute_force_attack.php
<bur[n] er> sakura: gksudo blah
<fangorious> glacious: with chuck norris
<sakura> i hate amsn 0.95-3 for ubuntu, it damages my system :(
<tatters> portsentry maybe thatll stop them
<prada> sakura: use gaim
<sakura> there's no blah
<sakura> gaim?
<sakura> gksudo gaim?
<glacious> fangorious: ahh, the infinite solution.
<glacious> prada: thank you =)
<Storkme> hi, i've just installed nvclock-gtk through synaptic but i don't know how to launch the program. any ideas?
<sakura> gksudo gaim works
<sakura> gksudo gedit still wrong
<sakura> prada?
<dabaR> no need to run gaim in root
<prada> why are you trying to gksudo all this ?
<sakura> excuseme prada, i think you're talking about the things i must check
<prada> sakura: I think I'm kinda lost :)
<pm_> which is the default root passwd of ubuntu?
<prada> pm_: there isn;t any
<doofy> ""
<tatters> portsntry can block the iP from brute forcing ya
<sakura> mmm, the problem i have is, i cant start graphic progrms as differnet user froma running session
<glacious> why would netstat show like 20 TIME_WAIT connections to the same address into my SSH port?
<pm_> prada be it asks for it...
<glacious> and /var/log/messages isn't showing any failed login attempts.
<pm_> prada be it asks for it...
<pm_> s/be/but
<prada> sakura: you need to to do an export DISPLAY=:0
<bur[n] er> sakura: maybe your gedit root config is all f'd up... i'm really not sure
<bur[n] er> prada: he shouldn't have to
<Storkme> hi, i've just installed nvclock-gtk through synaptic but i don't know how to launch the program. any ideas?
<bur[n] er> prada: not with "sudo"
<prada> bur[n] er: I'm way lost ... I'm stepping out of this one :) .. I have call to attend anyway
<sakura> nope, if i write gksu otheruser gedit or gksu otheruser nautilus or anything like that this programs dont work
<Zazzie> hi, im having problems with a server running ubuntu. on almost all commands i give, i get an input/output error. i figured out this is due to the fact that my filesystem is mounted read-only which is caused by badblocks on my hd. now im trying to reboot the machine but i dont have fysical access and shutdown/reboot give i/oo errors aswell
<Zazzie> does anyone know how i can reboot the machine?
<sakura> the problem is in the gnome
<fangorious> Zazzie: sudo reboot
<sakura> in the session manager that cant verify my accounts
<ardchoille> is there a problem with the repos? sudo apt-get update is erroring out saying that some repos can't be contacted (404).
<Zazzie> fangorious, like i said... that gives an i/o error
<BigDaddy> dabaR - sorry, I was trying to figure it out and was in another window. Yes I can open a terminal
<fangorious> Zazzie: sorry, missed that
<Storkme> hi, i've just installed nvclock-gtk through synaptic but i don't know how to launch the program. any ideas?
<Zazzie> fangorious, np :)
<fangorious> Zazzie: maybe sudo telinit 6
<Zazzie> ill try.. runlevel 6 is reboot?
<_jason> Storkme: dpkg -L nvclock-gtk | grep bin
<sakura> my system become damaged
<fangorious> Zazzie: yes
<Zazzie> telinit 6 does nothing.. :(
<Zazzie> no error and no output :(
<Zazzie> and no reboot :(
<Storkme> thanks _
<Storkme> thanks _jason
<damo21> Seveas: hi, i tried installing your latest jre java package and i get 403 permission error
<_jason> damo21: use a mirror
<damo21> pl
<damo21> ok
<sakura> xirc was down :(
<Zazzie> fangorious, any other idea's ? :)
<tatters> is there any switch u can to add to reboot like reboot -f for force?
<fangorious> Zazzie: ctl.alt.del maps to '/sbin/shutdown -t1 -a -r now' so maybe that will help
<tatters> u need the force ;P
<Zazzie> /sbin/shutdown -t1 -a -r now
<Zazzie> -bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
<glacious> is there a program or daemon that will limit the number of SSH login attempts from an IP?
<fangorious> Zazzie: nobody you can contact who has physical access?
<Zazzie> well no... its in a datacenter..
<sakura> ok, thanks to all
<sakura> i only have one thing to say
<Zazzie> i think im going to have to jump in a car and go there :(
<fangorious> Zazzie: and they don't have 24-7 attendants?
<sakura> we never install again the amsn from amsn.sourceforge, it's bad
<sakura> brother and me was fighting for days to recover this damage and there's no way :(
<Zazzie> fangorious, i think so... gonna try that..
<Zazzie> thanks anyway
<g-thunder> hallo
<g-thunder> ich hab grad linux ubuntu drauf gemacht und ich wei nicht wo ich counterstrike 1.6 finde kann mir jemand helfen?
<arrinmurr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<glacious> so theres no modules that auto-block IP's or anything after x failed SSH attemts?
<sakura> prada, why you asked me to start gaim?
<Drac[Server] > What's the command to run the automatic updater?
<fangorious> glacious: i think portsentry can do that
<thegladiator> apt-get update
<thegladiator> is that what you are looking for ?
<Drac[Server] > No. I mean the one that pops up to tell you when updates are available.
<g-thunder> where i can found counterstrike for ubuntu?
<tatters> glacious try portsentry it will block the attacking ip by closing ports
<glacious> fangorious: is there a way to make sshd log to something other than /var/log/messages?
<NRG88> hi, where can i change the login manager? currently i have KDE's manager, and i wan't to have gnome's
<glacious> tatters: thank you
<fangorious> glacious: probably, i'd have to read the docs though
<glacious> tatters: right now i'm using iptables configured by Firehol
<damo21> Drac: update-manager
<Drac[Server] > damo21, thanks.
<damo21> is there any way to remotely login to a freshly installed ubuntu before sshd was installed?
<Pavel> hi all
<[Ubuntu] Bug> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<firen> hola alguien habla espaol aqui?
<damo21> !es
<cthompson> anyone have any experience with 5.10 under vmware/windows?
<[Ubuntu] Bug> No speake Espanol
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cthompson> specifically Evolution
<Kraynov> 
<firen> oks
<cthompson> I can't type in my password to the Evo/Exchange "Contact" page
<cthompson> it won't focus, like the modality is wrong
<Kraynov> i very glad for ubuntu
<mp3guy> where is the ubuntu startup sound stored?
<BigDaddy> OK, I have the diskmounter script saved to my desktop, but I cannot run it in my terminal. It keeps saying "bash: diskmounter: No such file or directory
<BigDaddy> "
<fangorious> mp3guy: System->Preferences->Sounds maybe
<veritas> wewt, im on breezy :)
<veritas> lates
<_jason> BigDaddy: cd ~/Desktop, try again
<NRG88> is there a restart button, not just a logout button in gnome?
<damo21> is hald broken in ubuntu?
<CentHOGG> the new kernel download messed up my menu.lst could someone please help me
<BigDaddy> _jason - with the ~ in there as well?
<prada> CentHOGG: what's wrong ?
<Kraynov> there's any files managers in ubuntu except nautilus&
<_jason> BigDaddy: sure
<Kraynov> there's any files managers in ubuntu except nautilus?
<fangorious> NRG88: System->Shut Down... should give you an option to restart
<CentHOGG> prada: I set it up for dual-boot xp and I can't seem to get the chainloader working
<ablomen> BigDaddy, you should check if the file has the right premissions, try "chmod 755 file"
<fangorious> Kraynov: konqueror,
<CentHOGG> prada: to boot the xp
<BigDaddy> thanks _jason
<prada> CentHOGG: you mean chainloader +1 a the grub prompt doesn't work ?
<fangorious> Kraynov: probably a gnome version of midnight commander, maybe rox, i think xcfe has it's own
<NRG88> hm, don't have shutdown, fangorious  only Logout and Lock screen
<prada> CentHOGG: what's the error message like ?
<CentHOGG> prada: yeah that or I don't have the entry config right
<Kraynov> <CentHOGG> try map
<CentHOGG> one sec
<damo21> CentHOGG you might need to include "map (hd0) (hdx) ; map (hdx) (hd0)
<fangorious> NRG88: are you in the adm group?
<NRG88> hm, i have to add my self i guess :)
<danif_600> holas
<Kraynov> <fangorious> i need somerhing like midnight or total commander
<fangorious> Kraynov: i'm sure midnight commander is packaged
<damo21> windoze likes to boot from hd0
<Ng> mc
<trappist> windows 9x does
<trappist> and maybe nt4 too, but win2k and winxp etc. don't care
<tote> espaoles??
<CentHOGG> damo21: ok I'm in grub at the entry
<trappist> tote: #ubuntu-es
<Kraynov> fangorious> does mc stored on ubuntu installation disk?
<damo21> ok well i only have experience with 98se... i needed to map the second hdd to hd0
<CentHOGG> damo21: root (hd1,1)
<Kraynov> i haven't 'thick' inet?
<Kraynov> i haven't 'thick' inet..
<CentHOGG> damo21: makeactive
<fangorious> Kraynov: sudo apt-get install mc
<CentHOGG> damo21: chainloader +1
<NRG88> fangorious, admin group, at the group members there i am
<prada> CentHOGG: seems right ..
<tote> algun espaol?
<NRG88> and still no shutdown :?
<Kraynov> fangorious: thanks. i'll try
<CentHOGG> prada: how do I use map
<damo21> Centhogg sounds good... are you sure its hd1,1 ?
<fangorious> NRG88: you on breezy? (i keep forgetting i just upgraded to dapper yesterday)
<NRG88> yes
<NRG88> and i originally had kubuntu
<NRG88> just installed ubuntu-desktop on top of it
<damo21> CentHOGG: try booting to the command line in grub and using the tab autocompletion
<CentHOGG> damo21: it looks like this sda1 is swap and sda2 is XP
<CentHOGG> damo21: yeah I forgot how to do that
<CentHOGG> damo21: tab auto
<damo21> CentHOGG:   grub> root (TAB
<prada> CentHOGG: don't remember this map business ...
<prada> don't know if it's really necessary though ..
<ablomen> btw, is there a xgl .deb package or a repository that has it already? im not the compile from source type
<prada> ablomen: I think it made it to dapper
<Kraynov> ok bye
<fsmw> hi all!, i can't find a package for mod_rewrite (Apache) in breezy, somebody have any clue?
<ablomen> prada, dapper?
<damo21> well do you know exactly which partition and on which disk your xp partition is?
<prada> ablomen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xserver-xgl
<ablomen> prada, thanks ill look there
<prada> ablomen: you'll probably run into dependancy hell
<skeff> to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy, if that's not entirely idiotic, do I just have to replace 'breezy' with 'dapper' in sources and then run 'dist-upgrade' ?
<ablomen> prada, yeah i figure, but it looks neat enough to try
<damo21> CentHOGG: I used to have a bug where my xp partition would only boot every second time... try rebooting and selecting it again it should boot
<Scarborough> how do I install a program thats in rpm format?
<prodigy60> got a question for whoever can help, i'm running a dual boot setup on my lappy, specifically xp pro and ubuntu and from grub, whenever i select doze it starts to boot up, bluescreens and reboots back to grub, then if i select windows again it does the safe mode start up prompt and allows for a regular start up, after which it boots just fine... anyone know whats goin on?
<prada> ablomen: from what I've seen with NLD 10 it's great ...
<prodigy60> Scarborough, try installing the aline package, thats what i use anyway, it converts alien package formats to .deb packages for installation =)
<damo21> prodigy60 i had the same problem, i think its just the way xp detects the boot flag
<carlos> hi
<carlos> is normal that dapper keeps changing the permissions for /var/lock directory?
<Scarborough> prodigy60 whats the command for that?
<j2daosh> what command will show me only the active connections? i dont care about the listening one... i just wanna know what connections are being made on my computer
<carlos> it removes the write access to all users
<bj_> ** ntfs
<prada> j2daosh: netstat
<Morclye> Hi everyone! I'm going to install my first ever Linux next weekend and I've chosen Ubuntu. I'm not sure though which suites me best.
<j2daosh> and where is the log file for all internet connections being made to my computer? auth.log?
<ablomen> prada, yeah the 3d and transperency stuff looks great, to bad we have to wait till version 6.* before its included in ubuntu
<prodigy60> sudo apt-get install alien then from there cd to the dir where the .rpm file is and run alien <package.name> and it'll generate a .deb file for you
<j2daosh> netstat gives me the listening ports and all that jive... i just want to know what is connected... without the whole listening port thing
<j2daosh> and what program (if any) caused the connection
<prada> ablomen: switch to the dapper release and try the devel version ;)
<sorcurer> hi
<prodigy60> Scarborough, heh, forgot to mention your name in the line, read my last comment, sorry ;D
<CentHOGG> damo21: I'm still having no luck. The error is Filesystem type unknown
<sorcurer> has anybody install asterisk on ubuntu?
<faiper> Someone in Dapper ?
<prodigy60> damo21, think it could be something in the boot.ini file in doze? hopefully something i can fix easily enough, its getting really old
<Morclye> I seem to like more KDE, but I was wondering if Kubuntu is good to have as first Linux distribution or should I use Ubuntu ?
<prada> j2daosh: /var/log/syslog is probab;ly your best bet
<Scarborough> prodigy60 didnt work
<prada> faiper: yeah
<j2daosh> is something going wrong with the wine.sourceforge website? it gives me like a 3k download for wine and constantly resets the connection
<damo21> prodigy60:  try using map in grub
<prodigy60> damo21, cool, i'll check it out, did you ever get yours fixed?
<SAAD3000> hello,how come i can get internet under xp/suse/ and not on Ubuntu the configuration is done right.
<prodigy60> Scarborough, did it generate the .deb files for you at least?
<ablomen> prada, do i just change breezy into dapper in sources.list at the universe part?
<damo21> prodigy60: i use 98se + ubuntu.. 98se on second hdd works fine
<Scarborough> prodigy60 no, it says it cant find the file
<Scarborough> prodigy60 I have saved it on the desktop
<damo21> prodigy60: but i had to map the second hdd to hd0
<prada> ablomen: yes it should work more or less , atleast that's what i did. had to work around a few problems with the packages
<NRG88> sorush20, anyone know how can i just shutdown the system, instead of clicking on the logout button, and then shutdown?
<prodigy60> Scarborough, are you running the alien command from the same directory? might be easier that way, if not put the full path to the file
<ablomen> prada, ok thanks ill do that and hope for the best ;)
<prada> ablomen: and if you're new to this sort of thing , the kernel doesn't install right, it has a problem with mkinitrd
<prada> ablomen: so you can't boot :)
<SAAD3000> hello,how come i can get internet under xp/suse/ and not on Ubuntu the configuration is done right.
<damo21> CentHOGG: you are trying to boot from the wrong partition... you have the numbers mixed up in the root () command
<prodigy60> damo21, unfortunately dont have the option of multiple hdd's on this machine (stupid laptop!) sounds good tho, i'll dig through and check out map and the boot.ini file and see if i can figure out whats goin on, thanks!
<ablomen> prada, do i have to update to that new kernel? should be optional isnt it?
<g-thunder> ich wil jetzt verdammt noch mal cs16
<SAAD3000> hello,how come i can get internet under xp/suse/ and not on Ubuntu the configuration is done right.
<NetGeek> morning all, I'm looking for a dapper flight 3 mirror, only getting 38kb/s from ubuntu.com
<damo21> CentHOGG: hit escape to get into grub, hit 'c' for command line and try:  root (<TAB>,<TAB>
<mirak> is flash working for you on dapper ?
<mirak> with firefox
<Scarborough> prodigy60 Ive tried but it didnt work
<prodigy60> Scarborough, after you nav to your desktop in a terminal type "alien -d <package.name>" and it *should* generate the .deb file you need, and from there its a straight install like normal, if thats not working i dont know what else to say :S i'm far from a nix guru, heh
<prada> ablomen: well ... just be careful ..
<ablomen> prada, lol ok thanks for the advies :)
<faiper> mirak:  is flash working
<mirak> faiper: how could I know ?
<mirak> faiper: just it fails to install in fact
<ubuntu> hi, i'm running a ubuntu live disc, is there anyway to save settings to a usb drive?
<Stargazers> Hi. Has anyone else problem with sshfs in Dapper? In Breezy it worked fine, now it says: "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory"
<faiper> mirak: easy ... install dapper and see
<SAAD3000> hello,how come i can get internet under xp/suse/ and not on Ubuntu the configuration is done right. (Internet is LAN behind proxy)
<xerophyte> I have installed postgresql -8.0 and get this error psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user  how can i fix it ?
<Scarborough> prodigy60 this sux, says it cant find the file
<NetGeek> does dapper have mirrors for download (bittorrent blocked at work)
<mirak> faiper: it didn't came to your mind I am probably using dapper ?
<damo21> Does anyone know if dapper has more stable usb automounting than breezy?
<athan> slt
<athan> slt
<damo21> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<prodigy60> Scarborough, odd, are you sure you're navigating to the same dir and everything? try "ls" and see if its listed, and either tab to complete the name or type it EXACTLY as its printed
<faiper> mirak: get this packet gsfonts-x11
<faiper> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/gsfonts-x11
<faiper> install
<mirak> faiper: ok
<faiper> and aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla
<Gy|suli> na by allz
<bj_> is there a way to search in here like ??
<SAAD3000> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-image-2.6.12-10-686_2.6.12-10.28_i386.deb is this the latest for 5.10?
<damo21> when will dapper be released?
<trappist> !dapper
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, trappist
<prada> damo21: 0406
<trappist> huh
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to find something that's the equivilent of the "run command" window in Windows. You see, I'm trying to make the menus and such in Ubuntu look just like Windows, as an experiment to see which functionality level people prefer. Isn't there a small program like this?
<ablomen> and another question, iv got a hp deskjet 6122 printer and it doesnt work until i do "chmod 777 /dev/usb/lp0"
* farous just wonder who removed the factoid about dapper
<trappist> Drac[Server] : alt-f2
<ablomen> i have to do that eacht time i reboot
<Drac[Server] > trappist, great! Now, what's the command to run this? :P
<prodigy60> Scarborough, check this page out, it might help out a lil with the .rpm file    http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<trappist> Drac[Server] : in gnome, I don't know
<Scarborough> prodigy60 ok thanks
<mirak> faiper: thanks a lot
<Drac[Server] > Does anyone else here know the answer?
<faiper> =)
<ablomen> cups does see the printer but it just jumps to paused when i want to print something, unless i do the chmod thing
<prodigy60> Scarborough, np, good luck, you'll get it figured out =)
<damo21> Drac, in xfce u can
<Drac[Server] > damo21, that's useless to me.
<farous> Scarborough: you could not find a deb or a source for the package you wana install ?
<G0SUB> Drac[Server] : it's not a separate application / command per se ... it's integrated into the GNOME Panel
<trappist> Drac[Server] : try gnome-run
<Scarborough> farous: I downloaded limewire and there were just .rpm format
<Drac[Server] > G0SUB, awkward.... um... is there some way I could 'make' it run from a command?
<farous> Scarborough: i have it here and it has a source bin format
<trappist> Drac[Server] : try gnome-run
<farous> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<farous> ^   &
<prodigy60> Scarborough, theres specific instructions to install limewire in ubuntu, gimme a sec and i'll pull em up for ya
<G0SUB> Drac[Server] : gnome-run may be
<Drac[Server] > that isn't a command.
<Scarborough> prodigy60 thanks that would be great
<ablomen> Scarborough, you can use alien for that, it isnt nice but it works
<Burgermann> How to install KDE-Desktop using apt-get?
<farous> !tell Scarborough about limewire
<ablomen> Burgermann, sudo apt-get install kde
<farous> Scarborough: check ubotu link
<thegladiator> i have this prob
<Burgermann> Thanks guys
<Burgermann> il try it out now
<Scarborough> ok
<SAAD3000> hello,how come i can get internet under xp/suse/ and not on Ubuntu the configuration is done right. (Internet is LAN behind proxy)
<ablomen> Burgermann, ok good luck
<trappist> Drac[Server] : you could switch to kde and use katapult, which is a run dialog on steroids so cool it singlehandedly converted my gf from windows
<Burgermann> btw. How do I know that X's installed?
<jonatan> hi. has anyone got higher resolutions to work in dapper with i915? the 915resolution program seems to be gone
<thegladiator> i am trying to stream online songs using FF , it asks  me for the player , options are real player and windows player and status shown is not installed !
<tatters> I jst installed ubuntu created a source list with automaic list creator, 2 problems Y are half the repos not vailable and Y do I get unsafe key wehn I run the commands that are given in advice
<trappist> Drac[Server] : or if all else fails ask on #gnome
<Drac[Server] > trappist, sounds nice, but I'm trying to make this look like Windows, and it's currently an offline machine. KDE is not an option, even though it looks quite a bit like XP.
<ablomen> Burgermann, hehe if youv just installed the normal ubuntu install you dont have to worrie about X
<ablomen> Burgermann, thats a thing that gnome uses to, so that shouldnt be a problem
<Burgermann> ablomen: I thought I installed the default package of Kubuntu, but only a console appeard on first boot :(
<G0SUB> Drac[Server] : gnome-open
<dan_t> hello
<tatters> unbuntu security updates are not working is that mormal,,will they be backup?
<trappist> no, ubuntu has discontinued security updates
<prodigy60> Scarborough, i *think* these are the instructions i used, i know i have it running on my system but once i got it installed i deleted the bookmark, this should work for you just fine tho: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28LimeWire.29
<trappist> </kidding>
<Burgermann> Couldn't find the package: kde with apt-get
<tatters> lol
<thegladiator> here is a screen shot to make it more clear , i am trying to oplay music from a site , its says no players installed http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7704/screenshot0hg.png
<tatters> u got me
<tatters> I was wtf
<thegladiator> can I rectify this problem ?
<ablomen> Burgermann, ok thats wrong you should try to install it again, something whent realy wrong
<dan_t> i just upgraded to dapper and i have some problems with the desktop background. looks like nautilus is not refreshing the root window properly. some one has the same problem?
<Burgermann> :s
<ablomen> Burgermann, takes a lott less time than fixing it, trust me
<CrAzYoNi> Hello all
<thegladiator> folkz http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7704/screenshot0hg.png , the window is a popup from a online music site
<Burgermann> ablomen: I'll reinstall.. thanx for your help :)
<thegladiator> how can I allow streaming ?
<CrAzYoNi> I forgot.. there is some really good editor software, something that  its name include "fish" or something like that.... maybe anybody here knows it's name?\
<Enho> Burgerman it happened to me, too
<tatters> So does this happen regulaly have they changed servers Y is there no updates
<j2daosh> is firestarter a decent firewall?
<ablomen> Burgermann, dont mention it, good luck
<thegladiator> j2daosh, its a front end
<dabaR> it is indecent
<j2daosh> a front end to what?
<Ivaldi> Does anyone know what the command is to reinitialize the mouse?
<Enho> i had'nt space on hard drive
<thegladiator> j2daosh, its based on the inbuilt firewall
<CrAzYoNi> j2daosh, firestarter is based on iptables
<Enho> so some packets was not installed
<CentHOGG> hi, I tried earlier to get ACPI not to load at bootup thru GRUB but that didn't stop it from loading
<Enho> ad Xpacckets too
<thegladiator> j2daosh, it should not be bad going by its popularity
<j2daosh> i dont know about iptables... i made a few lines for my iptables... but i dont know how to import them into it
<prodigy60> j2daosh, good luck uninstalling it if you dont like it, i cant get it to uninstall cleanly, it gives an error and i cant fix it :(
<CrAzYoNi> firestarter its the gui ( this is how I like to describ it anyway ) for iptables :-)
<j2daosh> well i would much rather just learn how to incorperate my chain rules into my ip table but i think i will have to just install a firewall because i cant figure it out
<Drac[Server] > trappist, gnome-open appears to be for urls.
<thegladiator> _jason, are you here ?
<j2daosh> CrAzYoNi, wait... so i can add rules to firestarter?
<thegladiator> could someone look at http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7704/screenshot0hg.png ?
<CentHOGG> is there a way to remove ACPI altogether from the module loader?
<Drac[Server] > Err... that was meant to be directed at somebody else. Sorry.
<thegladiator> and tell me how I can I make FF understand that realplayer exists in my system ?
<thegladiator> is there a real player plugin for FF  ?
<j2daosh> yeah
<Drac[Server] > G0SUB,, gnome-open appears to be for urls.
<thegladiator> how can I play online music using the browser ?
<j2daosh> u have to get the plugin
<thegladiator> which plaugin is that ?
<thegladiator> and how can I get it ?
<j2daosh> flash/realplayer...
<tatters> soooo anyone idea Y is there no security  updates available
<j2daosh> dont know... i use opera
<thegladiator> could you tell about installing plugins ?
<thegladiator> to FF ?
<snoozix> thegladiator: what about that screenshot?
<thegladiator> oh oh
<thegladiator> snoozix, can you see a  popup  ?
<j2daosh> i know you have to dl them and with the java put a link to it in the /mozilla/firefox/plugins directory or something
<snoozix> thegladiator: that musicindiaonline thing?
<thegladiator> that is from a music portal
<thegladiator> correct
<j2daosh> thegladiator, google "adding plugins to firefox"
<thegladiator> i can show you a song page if you dont iind :)
<thegladiator> mind*
<CentHOGG> is there a way to remove ACPI altogether from the module loader?
<Ivaldi> Does anyone know what the command is to reinitialize the mouse?
<tatters> Fellow ubuntians Y is there no security update server available for Ubuntu
<snoozix> tatters: there is.
<thegladiator> snoozix, http://www.musicindiaonline.com/l/5/m/artist.325/ go there and click on the song you want
<thegladiator> and click on "play selected songs"
<tatters> well I am getting cannot find use old etc
<thegladiator> I need to get that working
<tatters> so im stuck with old kernalf
<thegladiator> j2daosh, thanks ...lemme ask here first
<tatters> does it get overloaded at times should i wait?
<snoozix> thegladiator: dunno
<CentHOGG> hi, I tried earlier to get ACPI not to load at bootup thru GRUB but that didn't stop it from loading
<snoozix> thegladiator: looks bad to me :)
<thegladiator> snoozix, like you getting the popup itself ?
<thegladiator> or the song ? :)
<snoozix> thegladiator: i get it - but i don't get the song.
<thegladiator> snoozix, exactly I was wondering how to set it up
<thegladiator> snoozix, its easy in windoz
<thegladiator> snoozix, i dont how to make FF undertsand there is real player 1
<snoozix> thegladiator: this is not windows and i'm proud of that :)
<thegladiator> :)
<tatters> I got the soucelist from the automatic thing because the efault security update in ubuntu says there was a md5 problem with the files
<snoozix> thegladiator: and i think it's quite reasonable that it does _not_ work at all.
<ablomen> anyone, im trying to update to dapper but i get an error while configuring the packages: Errors were encountered while processing:
<ablomen>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-gnome2_2.12.3-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<snoozix> thegladiator: sorry, but i can understand more or less that it will not work.
<thegladiator> snoozix, perpahs but I was thinkig that all music players ..online music sites...work like this ?
<thegladiator> it must find a player or something ?
<ablomen> after that, the configuring stops
<skazi_> What does everyone here think of the stability og Ubuntu? 1-10 ? i give it 8
<skazi_> What does everyone here think of the stability of Ubuntu? 1-10 ? i give it 8
<thegladiator> any one who listens to online music via browser ?
<tatters> Is there a server status page for ubuntu update sources?
<thegladiator> skazi_, 1-10?
<CentHOGG> stability is fine, config is the b#tch
<skazi_> ya
<thegladiator> there is 1-10 also ?
<thegladiator> i never knwe that
<damo21> at the moment, im not happy with HAL in breezy, 0.5.3 has bugs
<skazi_> 1 - 10
<thegladiator> I see
<skazi_> i say 8
<CentHOGG> is there a way to remove ACPI altogether from the module loader?
<skazi_> u?
<thegladiator> oh...like that lol ...I say 7.5
<skazi_> :>
<skazi_> oki
<thegladiator> but I have problems like video ploayer not working sometimes...
<thegladiator> out of the blues and I have to restart X
<damo21> i just installed a fresh breezy, plugged in 2 usb sticks and none of them will automount
<thegladiator> yeah on breezy...
<thegladiator> and sometimes when I play movie it quits X...
<thegladiator> and have to log back in and it works fine...
<thegladiator> I dont understand these probs...that where I cut the 2.5 really
<ablomen> damo21, you have to install usbfs
<tatters> same here ubuntu sometime automouts my usb tick/dive sometimes it wont
<damo21> usbfs??
<tatters> Kubuntu just syas no folder in /sda
<damo21> its a bug, it tries to automount sda instead of sda1
<ablomen> something like that
<Stork> i keep getting a Segmentation Fault when trying to run nvclock.. any ideas anyone?
<farous> Stork: do you have this probl only with nvclock
<tatters> I get that bug with kubuntu darno but not ubuntu
<Stork> farous, yes i do
<damo21> you do not have to install usbfs
<damo21> sif
<tatters> nay I nvr had to
<farous> Stork: than reinstall it if you can or update it it is just bad mem management
<ablomen> whell it works for me, otherwise check google ;)
<tatters> works out of the box 8/10 times :P
<thegladiator> is real player 10 available in synaptic ?
<Ng> no
<Ng> it's fairly easy to install though
<farous> thegladiator: download it from site
<damo21> i have a feeling that they fixed the bug already in hal, but its taking a while to get into the breezy packages
<tatters> Is there a server status page for ubuntu update sources?
<farous> the shell runs non installation required
<thegladiator> i have it installed but I dont know...there is some prolem
<thegladiator> my browser doesnt detect it
<thegladiator> I have installed it
<farous> thegladiator: your browser is looking in your path for it and doesnot find it
<Stork> farous, how would i do that?
<farous> put it in your path
<tatters> personally  I think in the installation there is tiny errors that go unoticed causing many problems
<thegladiator> farous, let me try that
<farous> Stork:  you have to search for it in the repos use synaptic
<ablomen> thegladiator, you have to link the plugin to the /usr/share/mozilla-firefox/plugins folder, you should check where the realplayer plugin file is
<damo21> for some reason, editing the fstab has bad consequences for automounting
<tatters> I can reinstal same ubuntu same machine 3 times and get 3 different results
<farous> thegladiator: the esiest way is to have a symbolic link to it in your /usr/bin dir
<thegladiator> i cant understand actually
<thegladiator> i cant do it prefernece ? FF ?
<ablomen> thegladiator, otherwise you should try to install the vlc player with the mozilla vlc plugin
<ablomen> that should work
<thegladiator> it is installed in ~/programs/realplayer folder
<tatters> my usb drive automount from bootup withou making any changes in a default ubuntu install
<thegladiator> ablomen, this one requires real actually
<idefix_> does flash for linux exist?
<ompaul> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<thegladiator> idefix_, yes
<thegladiator> ablomen, where can I find the plugin ?
<ompaul> idefix_, read that ubotu stuff :)
<ablomen> thegladiator, vlc does play real media files
<thegladiator> ablomen, just check this site...
<farous> ok make this sybmolic link ln -s $HOME/programs/realplayer/realplay /usr/bin/realplay
<ablomen> iv seen it
<thegladiator> ah
<damo21> tatters: yes it worked for me, but then i edited fstab because i thought i needed to create a mount point, and then the automount feature was broken
<thegladiator> it asks for real player only!
<farous> thegladiator: and when you open the site just select it as the program to use
<thegladiator> farous, I just type that in terminal once correct ?
<farous> yap use tab completion to avoid spelling mistakes
<thegladiator> yep
<farous> try this also go to the realplayer folder > mozilla
<farous> cp the nphelix plugin to your .mozilla/plugins dir
<damo21> i think most of the problems in ubuntu arise from using sudo too much
<tatters> but same as you on a clean kubuntu istall it trys to mount sda instead of sda1
<damo21> its our own fault
<ablomen> damo21, you can activate the root acount without any problems, so i dont see why the sudo thing is bad
<tatters> so say I sudo nautalus and made some changes or copy n pasted over a file it could things because the new file will be owned by root?
<tatters> is that Y sudo is bad?
<damo21> yeah tatters exactly
<tritium> tatters: sudo is not bad
<tatters> k hmm so what should we do instead?
<damo21> it might change permissions of .config files
<Mabus06> Okay I'm pretty ticked and confused... I brought my second computer downstairs to use, and plugged in all of the stuff. Booted the comp up, and got to the grub screen to pick my OS. The default choice is windows and I wanted to use ubuntu, so I click up on the keyboard. The keyboard lights were on but it wasn't working. I realised I plugged it into the mouse port instead of the keyboard one. I switched it. Comp turned off. Wouldn'
<p0windah> and to think that if you removed made ppl use sudo, and stopped them falling back on "root" this kind of thing would be avoided..
<tatters> yep that seems logica damo so whats the correct procedure?
<ablomen> Mabus06, are you using a logitech whireless keyboard?
<damo21> sudo nautilus is BAD
<tritium> tatters: we wouldn't recommend/use sudo if it were bad
<p0windah> tatters: only use sudo if you need to perform some kind of system wide task
<Mabus06> ablomen: no, that one was a dell keyboard.. the error happened when I plugged the wire into the kb thing instead of mouse.
<tatters> ok so theres two opinions on this I take it
<ompaul> p0windah, that line that started "and to think" has to be the finest troll I have seen in a long time :)
<ablomen> ok
<p0windah> I try my best
<damo21> if u use xubuntu, sudo nautilus gives u a gnome desktop instead of xfce!
<Mabus06> tatters: in the ubuntu community there really is only one view on it, that sudo is good. It's a pretty fundamental thing for ubuntu so if you don't like it you probably use another distro.
<thegladiator> farous, the first method didnt work it seems
<p0windah> well no, sudo is not entirely good
<tatters> no its not a case of liking it , I want to best practice
<thegladiator> link was made and I can acess it from terminal by typing realplay farous
<farous> thegladiator: no spelling mistakes try typing realplay in a terminal
<p0windah> Mabus06: you go around saying that, and whenever he uses "rm" he will predicate it with sudo; because its easier..
<ablomen> i dont agree, just log into my root account and dont use sudo but still i like ubuntu verry much
<thegladiator> farous, rp can be launched from teminal , symbolic link was made
<damo21> sudo isnt good, its essential.... but it should only be used when you need to do admin tasks
<thegladiator> farous, i restarted moz
<thegladiator> farous, trying second methiod
<farous> thegladiator: ok
<thegladiator> farous, where do I copy ?
<tatters> well I always use sudo nautilus to copy n paste files and edit
<farous> to .mozilla/plugins/
<thegladiator> farous, .mozilla I dont see plugin folder ...I see FF folder
<thegladiator> create it ?
<tatters> so am I doing it right?
<farous> thegladiator: than make it
<farous> .mozilla/plugins
<damo21> tatters, it just means that its using the nautilus config from the root account
<tank__> how do i create a guest account on ubuntu with no password
<thegladiator> farous, yep
<jblack> Whats the package cutoff date for Dapper?
<joachim-n> can anyone suggest an ftp server? anything. I just need to test accessing one
<farous> the plugins in the realplayer folder under mozilla subfolder either copy or make symbolic link
<farous> i prefer the latter
<thegladiator> firefox searched for plugins in ./mozilla/plugins or ./mozilla/firefox/plugins maybe ?
<Ng> jblack: the wiki has the release schedule, but upstream version freeze has happened already
<Ox0000> joachim-n, a software? protftpd, a server: ftp://mirror.switch.ch
<damo21> tatters: so if u change your default icons/theme, it switches to the root config
<tank__> how do i create a guest account on ubuntu with no password
<jblack> Ng: I'm not upstream. :)
<thegladiator> I copied it actually...to ./mozilla/plugins wondering if it shud be placed to /mozilla/firefox/plugin though
<DCCOLE> update to breezy
<tatters> yep I think I understand that and its potential consequences as u explained them but Y therefore am I told if ya dont like it go elsewhere
<thegladiator> farous, ^
<farous> tank__: man sudo adduser
<DCCOLE> and change the Sources.list
<Mabus06> p0windah: if he was doing rm as root, it would be the same thing no?
<farous> do not give him a passward
<Ng> jblack: it depends what the package and which repository, but if it's not in already then you'll need an exception to get it in afaik
<DCCOLE> update to breezy
<tank__> thanks
<Ng> jblack: the rules are slacker for universe/multiverse
<thegladiator> farous, shud I kill X and get back ? or just FF retsrt wud do ?
<damo21> tatters... just ignore that
<tatters> what kinda atttitude is that lol im only trying to learn not to break my ubuntu and best practice
<farous> nope thegladiator just .mozilla/plugins
<joachim-n> Ox0000, thanks :)
<farous> thegladiator: just close all firefox
<Ox0000> joachim-n, np
<jblack> Ng: Thanks for the info
<thegladiator> yep
<farous> thegladiator: which firefox you are using
<thegladiator> farous, 1.5
<damo21> i just wish there was a way to reset my settings to factory default
<damo21> lol
<Gyuszk> re
<thegladiator> farous, thats gonna be a prob  now ?
<farous> thegladiator: did you grab the java and flash plugins too
<farous> thegladiator: nope just wondering
<tatters> so if I sudo su psswd I can create a root account?
<j2daosh> tatters
<j2daosh> no
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<j2daosh> sudo passwd
<ownerx> sudo -i
<j2daosh> then set the pw and that is your root pass
<DCCOLE> i need to upgrad from hoary to breezy
<tritium> tatters, please read that wiki page from ubotu
<tatters> k thnx
<damo21> i just use sudo -i
<tritium> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> I guess breezyupgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<j2daosh> i just use sudo -s
<j2daosh> :P
<bur[n] er> anyone around who is familiar with using xserver-xgl in dapper?
<tritium> DCCOLE: see above URL
<damo21> what is -s??
<thegladiator> farous, java is working , I did it for 1.07 actually and it works here
<Ng> -i is better than -s
<farous> thegladiator: great
<Ng> -s will preserve your environment, which you most likely don't want
<thegladiator> farous, thanks
<damo21> ohhhh i much prefer -s
<farous> is it working now
<thegladiator> environment is better with -i
<tritium> rightm, Ng
<thegladiator> but -s is also close ! :)
<ownerx> i just installed dapper
<farous> thegladiator: if you still have probs install the mozilla-mplayer package and copy the plugins
<damo21> but i like my default aliases... sudo -s is cool
<ompaul> damo21, ehh you asked what is -s then say you prefer it - u trolling?
<thegladiator> farous, copy to where but ?
<farous> ownerx: how is it going so far and how is the fglrx drivers doing
<ownerx> i didnt install fglrx yet farous lol
<damo21> i guess u learn something every day ompaul
<ownerx> im using radeon driver
<damo21> :)
<DCCOLE> i need to change my sources.list
<ownerx> but ppl say it works
<ownerx> dapper is nice and fast
<bosco> what is the device name for the thumbdrives in ubuntu
<ompaul> ownerx, it works on dapper the prerelease in development version of Ubuntu that will be operational in April
<tatters> usbdisk I think
<|alpha> hi together - need help
<thegladiator> farous, that works actually . thanks a lot :-)
<|alpha> want to install xmms for my ubuntu
<farous> thegladiator: great take care than
<ablomen> lol i hope dapper works bether installed than while installing, im getting al sorts of errors about missing icons ;)
<|alpha> i'm a newby - installed ubunt yesterday
<damo21> does anyone know if the ATI drivers are improved for radeon 9800pro since breezy was released?
<|alpha> need libgc
<farous> ownerx: i heared there are some probs with the new kernel
<cannibal> anybody have any experience installing teamspeak on ubuntu?
<|alpha> apt-get does'nt work
<Ng> ablomen: dapper is not released yet...
<ompaul> |alpha, don't try to build from source on ubuntu :-)
<Ng> ablomen: it will work better when it's released, until then you are playing with fire
<ownerx> farous, ati released new drivers a week ago that fix 2.6.15 freeze
<ompaul> |alpha, it has almost 20k ready to go packages
<|alpha> gcc won't work anyway :(
<ablomen> Ng, i know that dont worrie, i like to live on the edge ;)
<cannibal> lol
<farous> great ownerx seems is getting better thanks :)
<tritium> |alpha: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<|alpha> tritium thx
<ownerx> yes farous, maybe we can multiple gdm logins fixed in next fglrx
<ownerx> lol
<bosco> I need to know the default device name for a flash drive so i can mount it. i tried sda sdb hda hdb... where is it? any ideas?
<tritium> |alpha: sure.  That's a common question :)
<cannibal> can somebody help me installing teamspeak X_X
<|alpha> where can i get all lists of files which i can get through apt
<damo21> are the drivers still crap for ati? should i sell my 9800 and get nvidia 6600LE?
<bliss> hello all
<ompaul> |alpha, it has to be installed with sudo apt-get install build-essential - however for your xmms >>sudo apt-get install xmms<<
<cannibal> I want to run a server on ubantu
<axiom> I'm having trouble compiling a package that requires the Qt libraries, what is the name of the package containing the library files i need? i'm having trouble figuring out what to install
<tatters> bosco its normally in /media/usbdisk
<tatters> well tis mine
<|alpha> ompaul, will try it :)
<bosco> i am using e17. no automount
<farous> thegladiator: for future ref all installed plugins go to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins dir
<bosco> i need to manually mount
<bliss> how to check if I Acan access ssh my box --cannot do it here from my local host
<bosco> which means i need to know the dev name
<ompaul> damo21, the ati web page tells you all about that - as to ratings have a look there was a big change in november
<|alpha> apt says no installation pakets (it's german)
<farous> eh that would be a dream owner x. there is a workaround though multiple logins work in the nested mode so gdmflexiserver -n works perfectly here
<|alpha> now i use "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<|alpha> then i will try it again
<polochon> hi
<bosco> tatter do you know anything
<|alpha> it's my first time on linux/ubuntu :)
<Baby> hey an alle
<polochon> i Search to have "libstdc++.so.5", but i don't understand how it work
<g-thunder> ok
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please help me! How can I make a boot floppy and boot cd for Ubuntu with Grub ?
<tatters> Welll yes I know many things jsut not a great deal about Ubuntu :P
<axiom> anyone know what the package name for qt3 development files are? the configure script i'm running claims it can't find them
<tatters> let me check what is says on my box ith my usb drive
<dli> ltibor65, you can do, "grub-install /dev/sda"
<bosco> tatters thank you
<Baby> hab mal eine frage wie betrete ich andere channel
<tritium> axiom: try "apt-cache search libqt | grep dev"
<polpak> ltibor65, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-faq.html#q4
<|alpha> still problems -> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<ltibor65> dli, what is sda?
<polochon> I want to exec a file but there is one error : miss libstdc++.so.5, how have and install it plz? google doesn't help me.. :(
<axiom> tritium: that returns four candidates, the only reasonable sounding one was one i've already installed, and it didn't fix it
<Baby> wie komm ich in eine anderen channel kann mir einer helfen?
<tritium> |alpha: you don't have -dev libraries installed that you need
<|alpha> sudo apt-get install xmms won't work either
<tritium> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<dli> ltibor65, like boot usb
<|alpha> tritium, how can i do?
<tritium> |install the packages you need
<axiom> tritium: on second inspection, i apparently installed a very similar package =X thnkas
<|alpha> i installed make
<|alpha> and all other's
<tritium> axiom: :)
<|alpha> but tritium thx anyway
<|alpha> my german is better will try it in #ubuntu-de
<tritium> |alpha: you need libglib, from your error
<|alpha> tritium, yes i have the source code
<|alpha> but gcc won't work
<tritium> |alpha: install the libglib2.0-dev package
<polpak> polochon, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<axiom> tritium: hrmph, still didnt take
<|alpha> how?
<tritium> |alpha: gcc will work if you installed build-essential
<|alpha> ahh
<axiom> tritium: "checking for Qt... ls: /lib/libqt*: No such file or directory
<|alpha> :)
<|alpha> how can i get libglib2.0 through apt?
<tritium> |alpha: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<tatters> sda
<polpak> axiom, most likely those will be in /usr/lib
<axiom> polpak: i was just typing that, heh
<tritium> axiom: sorry...
<|alpha> where can i get a list of all packes available through apt?
<ownerx> the xchat-gnome in dapper sucks
<axiom> tritium and polpak: hrmph, off to mess with some stuff
<ownerx> lol
<polpak> |alpha, go into synaptic
<axiom> tritium: thanks
<axiom> polpak: thanks
<ltibor65> dli, to me is sda a winchester, but not the first.
<tritium> |alpha: apt-cache search <search_term> can be very useful.  You can also try synaptic
<andy_> heya ppl
<|alpha> don't want to use a gui :)
<tritium> axiom: don't forget to enable universe and multiverse for even more choices
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<|alpha> but libglib is false
<|alpha> apt don't find it
<andy_> can some help me to install nmap plz
<Seveas> |alpha, libglib2.0
<tritium> |alpha: it's in the repos
<|alpha> ah
<Seveas> and for compiling: libglib2.0-dev
<tritium> that's what I told him, Seveas
<Seveas> tritium, I just dropped in 
<|alpha> "E: Konnte Paket libglib2.0 nicht finden"
<|alpha> not found it says
<tritium> Seveas: :)  (Hello, by the way!)
<ownerx> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<polpak> andy_, sudo apt-get install nmap
<tritium> |alpha: don't forget the "-dev" at the end
<andy_> can any1 help me install nmap plz
<|alpha> ok
<tatters> I jst installed ubuntu created a source list with automaic list creator, 2 problems Y are half the repos not vailable and Y do I get unsafe keymessage  when I run the commands that are given in advice
<andy_> ive downloaded namp but i need help installing it
<polpak> andy_, sudo apt-get install nmap
<|alpha> apt-get install libglib2.0-dev still brings an "not found"
<polpak> andy_, will download and install it
<tritium> !info libglib2.0-dev
<bosco> 
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: (Development files for the GLib library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 482 kB, Installed size: 1908 kB
<tritium> it's there, as you can see, |alpha
<Seveas> bosco, words help 
<|alpha> yes i see
<Baby> och menno wieso geht das nicht :-(
<Seveas> Baby, #ubuntu-de fuer deutsch bitte
<andy_> i got nmap-4.01-1.i386.rpm
<tritium> it's in the main repo, further, |alpha, so you should be able to install it
<Baby> sry
<|alpha> tritium, thx for ur effort will talk german in #ubuntu-de :)
<polpak> andy_, delete it and sudo apt-get install nmap
<tritium> andy_: don't use the rpm
<ownerx> why does dapper kernel use preempt now?
<ownerx> thats interesting
<polpak> andy_, as I've said 3 times now
<tritium> |alpha: okay :)
<bosco> 
<andy_> oh i c
<topyli> andy_: please don't download software from around the web like windows users have to do
<andy_> ty :)
<tritium> andy_: follow polpak's advice please
<Seveas> poor windows users - so much trouble 
<ZePlastic> good after noon
<tatters> Is there a server status page for ubuntu update sources?
<andy_> kk ty :)
<ZePlastic> I think this is the right place to ask for help
<topyli> ZePlastic: yes
<ZePlastic> I wont to make a NAS from an old PC...
<tritium> not sure what your question means, tatters
<ZePlastic> do you sugest something
<ZePlastic> ?
<ltibor65> Seveas, how can I make boot floppy for Ubuntu?
<ZePlastic> please?
<tatters> Well I just made a clean install of ubuntu used the automatic source list creator and now it will download security updates
<tatters> wont download security update^
<tatters> I jst installed ubuntu created a source list with automaic list creator, 2 problems Y are half the repos not vailable and Y do I get unsafe keymessage  when I run the commands that are given in advice
<tritium> which automatic list creator?
<ownerx> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tatters> I dunno one that was posted in room
<tatters> yah tha one
<Seveas> tatters, apt-get update
<tritium> tatters: do you not have the breezy-security repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<axiom> so qt was installed to /usr/lib, but the configure i'm running expects qt to be in /lib, any ideas where to go from here? is there a way to duplicate the install to /lib?
<Seveas> tatters, and for the missing keys: did you actually READ the page?
<topyli> ZePlastic: a file server? if you have windows clients, just set up a samba server with huge storage space
<Seveas> or the sources.list it generates...
<tatters> yes I have them all down to where it said warning then stopped
<polpak> axiom, I believe you can tell it where to find qt.
<polpak> axiom, btw, what program are you trying to compile?
<axiom> qcomicbook
<tatters> I ran the two commands in the advice and got key unsfe warning  in termial
<axiom> i didn't find it in apt, nor a replacement that i knew of
<DCCOLE> i need to updat sources.list
<damo21> Seveas: is there a backport to upgrade hal? my usb stick is giving me trouble
<angelete_> hi
<ZePlastic> topyli: it's a mixed envoirement, Win and MAC OS
<DCCOLE> but i dont know the website on ubuntu
<angelete_> i have a very BIG problem
<ZePlastic> and I need a RAID
<topyli> axiom: you can usually tell the config scripts where libraries are. try .configure --help
<angelete_> i have  a unbuntu host with RAID 1
<axiom> topyli: thanks, giving that s hot
<angelete_> but now it doesn't boot properly
<topyli> ZePlastic: for talking to those machines, samba is the one. i can't really recommend any raid solutions, i don't know much
<ompaul> DCCOLE, what do you want to update them with/to?
<ZePlastic> topyli do you know PizzaBox?
<topyli> axiom: since you're compiling against qt, are you sure you have the -dev packages?
<spz2> my computer still isnt working with the ubuntu install
<tatters> You can do this with the following commands (replace KEY with the key ID) <----do u mean read that bit seveas?
<topyli> ZePlastic: yes, many :)
<ZePlastic> LOL
<axiom> topyli: i was asking about that earlier, i have libqt3-mt-dev
<ZePlastic> not that kind of Pizza...
<spz2> and its really frustrating because i cant even boot windows at this point
<spz2> and i dont want to wipe my hd AGAIN
<topyli> axiom: ok then, maybe the config script is confused
<ZePlastic> topyli this one http://www.jrcs.co.uk/
<axiom> topyli: among others. i also changed the library setting on the config, and it found it, but now its complaining about other things with qt
<ZePlastic> just as an example...
<spz2> and I'd like to fix it today
<DCCOLE> i want update them so i can use apt-get and install Anjuta
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to enable the cool things of compiz after apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz ??
<DCCOLE> I had the site for the WIKI but i lost it
<h0me5k1n> can someone help with with a query about setting up wireless?
<MartinSco> hi, on my breezy-box  fetchmail gets the mails; but in cyrus/imap the are not there? Where puts fetchmail the mails?
<h0me5k1n> i'm having a problem with ralink rt61 drivers
<topyli> ZePlastic: seems nice. small, unintrusive servers
<bur[n] er> MartinSco: man fetchmail? :)
<spz2> can somebody help me with the install?
<DCCOLE> The site had a demo of a source.list
<ompaul> !tell DCCOLE about universe
<ompaul> DCCOLE, read the message from ubotu
<topyli> axiom: maybe you need to pass --prefix=/usr to the script and it will look for everything in the right place
<ZePlastic> topyli, but or any one else have a sugestion for my quest??!!
<spz2> is this the best place to get ubuntu help?  the wiki and ubuntuhelp.org dont address my problem
<Dr_Willis> spz2,  glad to hear you went there first. :P now ya can try here.
<axiom> topyli: yea, the option this script uses is --with-Qt-dir=, however its complaining now about a missing file, bnv_qt_test.c to be exact
<SirKillalot> do you know a good screen capture program beside istanbul?
<Dr_Willis> spz2,  you also checked out the Forums I assume. :P
<spz2> yeah
<trappist> SirKillalot: I use import from imagemagick
<spz2> mainly just questions, without answers
<axiom> topyli: so i'm on a google hunt for it currently
<mtgh> What is a good package to select a network for wireless network, (show all in range) etc.....
<trappist> SirKillalot: as in import -window root shot.png
<ablomen> hi, iv just updated my ubuntu box to dapper and it kinda works but my nvidia drivers dont work, is there a way to fix this or work around it (as in do something else to keep 3d support)?
<trappist> mtgh: I use kwifimanager, but that's for kde
<MartinSco> bur[n] er: there is written : mail will be delivered to local MDA; I find nothing in the log; I have no idea where to search!
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<tatters> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<ablomen> the nv driver does the job but it would be kinda nice if i could play et etc ;)
<bur[n] er> MartinSco: I think it depends on how you run fetchmail where it delivers to... it could be a Maildir
<SirKillalot> trappist, i meant a video recording tool
<SirKillalot> ;)
<tatters> whats thats MDF5sum mismatch mean how can I fix it?
<trappist> ablomen: for some reason in dapper the nvidia drivers get installed to the wrong place.  I had to make copies/symlinks.  I probably should have documented where they were, and where I had to put them, but I didn't.
<bur[n] er> tatters: redownload or reburn
<tatters> what?
<spz2> I need to repair my ubuntu install... I am running dual=boot with XP, have ubuntu installed at mount point '/' on primary partition #2 (Ext3) of hda1
<spz2> windows on ntfs part #1 of hda1
<tatters> its when im trying to get a security update
<spz2> grub installed on sector 0 of hd0
<ablomen> trappist, lol thanks atleast there's hope
<tatters> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<spz2> but now when it boots, i get grub error #15 -- file not found
<tatters> cannot update apt-get
<trappist> ablomen: I think it's related to the move to X11R7 and the new modularized xorg
<polpak> spz2, hda1 is the first primary partition on the first ide disk
<axiom> topyli: apparently they made a ubuntu package already >:O curse my inferior google skills
<polpak> spz2, so your statement "have ubuntu installed at mount point '/' on primary partition #2 (Ext3) of hda1" seems self contradictory
<trappist> ablomen: I *can* tell you that you're looking for libGL.so* and libGLcore.so*
<trappist> ablomen: and I *think* I ended up putting mine in /usr/lib
<MartinSco> bur[n] er: Found ! The Mialdir is /var/mail/$user! But how to bring mails to cyrus?
<topyli> axiom: usually there is an ubuntu package that has what you need. almost all free software is in ubuntu/debian
<ablomen> trappist, ok i think i can handle that ;) thanks for the help
<tatters> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/tatters/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<axiom> topyli: yea, the problem is its not in the main repositories
<Mitario> hello everyone, does anyone know of the wine-preloader problem?
<topyli> axiom: sometimes
<trappist> ah, the old wine-preloader problem.
<axiom> topyli: well, by main i mean its not in any of the official repositories, so i have to install an unverifiable package, which i dislike having to do. whatever though, i can read my comics now
<spz2> i am going crazy trying to set up this install!  its been nothing but buggy the whole way
<axiom> topyli: (second week using ubuntu, things are still rather new to me)
<Mitario> trappist, yeah, is there someway to solve it?
<tatters> anyone know what going wrong with my updating security packages?
<mama> what's up
<topyli> axiom: if apt doesn't know about the provider of the package, it will complain. it's just a heads-up
<tatters> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<tatters> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/tatters/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<tatters> has the well been poisened :P
<rickster> samba
<mtgh> I need a wireless connection manger for gnome, trappist
<tatters> kiwi i think is one of those
<jodanlime> does anybody know if you can set mplayer to repeat a movie over and over again?
<thegladiator> mozilla-chatzilla:
<thegladiator>   Depends: mozilla-browser (=2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<thegladiator> i am trying to install chatzilla
<_jason> jodanlime: man mplayer, you can use the '-loop 0' option
<bur[n] er> MartinSco: i honestly don't know how to deliver it
<thegladiator> it says make sure that you have all repo's added and enabled
<jodanlime> _jason, thanks man
<xerophyte> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.182)]  hangs any mrror down ???
<fit4lfe> I installed dapper and now I can not get xwindows back on
<fit4lfe> can someone help me
<thegladiator> jodanlime, it open the movie player again actually
<kent> xerophyte: the same problem for me in sweden.  Seems the server is down for a while
<thegladiator> jodanlime, I guess
<fit4lfe> I have a nvidia driver
<_jason> fit4lfe: do you understand that dapper is a development version and breaks?
<thegladiator> jodanlime, talking about mplayer from terminal though
<fit4lfe> the error not reading the mouse
<thegladiator> _jason, mozilla-chatzilla:
<thegladiator>   Depends: mozilla-browser (=2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<fit4lfe> says its not there at all
<mama> anybody knows my pw to hotmail account?
<thegladiator> can you explain why I am not getting ?
<mama> )
<mama> :)
<fit4lfe> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, totally, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<tatters> I cannot get any security updates
<thegladiator> mamaisafool ? :)
<mama> uhuh yes
<thegladiator> lol
<fit4lfe> !dapper drake
<ubotu> methinks dapper drake is the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
<tatters> there need to be some sort of web based status page for sources
<thegladiator> cab someone explain this error ?
<thegladiator> i amtrying to install chatzilla
<_jason> thegladiator: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<thegladiator> yepp
<_jason> tatters: what errors are you getting?
<tatters> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<fit4lfe> can anyone tell me how to get xwindows to work with dapper
<fit4lfe> using a nvidia driver
<tatters> I didnt paste that I wrote it out
<_jason> tatters: try commenting all of the repositories in your sources.list, apt-get update, uncommenting, apt-get update
<jodanlime> thegladiator, yeah, I got that, thanks
<CryoTox> How do I get Ubuntu to stop trying to update my clock on boot up?
<tatters> k jason
<jodanlime> lol, mplayer tells me that my machine is too slow to play this file, but it plays perfectly on it
<avalost> Ok say i bork my system up and i've got like 40 GB of music and stuff that's not backed up.. is there an easy way to creat a partition move all my music and files I want to save then wipe free space and do a fresh install?
<thegladiator> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8746
<_jason> avalost: gparted on a livecd maybe
<trappist> Mitario: I don't actually know what you're talking about.  maybe you could describe the specific problem.
<tatters> I also get this gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/tatters/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Mitario> trappist, there is some bug in the kernel, i hope to see an upload soon :)
<tatters> I used the automatic source list tool
<CryoTox> Anyway?
<trappist> CryoTox: sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<_jason> thegladiator: what does apt-cache policy mozilla-browser say
<thegladiator> _jason, paste it ?
<_jason> thegladiator: on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thegladiator> _jason, ok
<John_M> Hello???
<_jason> John_M: hi
<oklinux> any one having printer problem with ubuntu I need help with one
<_jason> tatters: what does ls -l /home/tatters/.gnupg/gpg.conf, say?
<John_M> Hi
<oklinux> hp laserjet p 6p it tested fine in xp but not in ubuntu show not connected.
<thegladiator> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8748
<thegladiator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8747 has the screenshot also for the synaptic error msg
<thegladiator> _jason, ^
<CryoTox> trappist: Thanks
<oklinux> trappist can you help me on my printer problem ?
<_jason> thegladiator: add universe and multiverse to lines 11 and 12 in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<trappist> oklinux: no, because I don't know what it is
<thegladiator> _jason, to each line ?
<petef> hi guys
<_jason> thegladiator: yeah just add " universe multiverse" at the end of each
<oklinux> is a hp laserjet 6p the printer tested fine in windows not in ubuntu
<petef> anyone know much about compact flash cards ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell petef about anyone
<trappist> oklinux: I'd need more information than that, but I'm not your best bet for printer troubleshooting.  I'm just not very good at it.
<oklinux> ok thanks
<petef> sorry is that question a problem ?
<C-O-L-T> does exist a cool Linux magazine like PcWorld
<C-O-L-T> ?
<trappist> oklinux: somebody who does know about it would need to know how it's connected, what you've tried, how you're testing, etc.
<trappist> C-O-L-T: linux journal
<jke> hi... could it be true that X is broken in dapper? just made a dist-upgrade and restarted, and havn't been able to start X since
<trappist> jke: nvidia drivers?
<C-O-L-T> trappist: thanks
<tatters> -rw-------  1 tatters tatters 8084 2006-02-16 17:07 /home/tatters/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<jke> trappist no, ATI
<_jason> jke: someone was just in here who couldn't start X, he ahd nvidia though
<jodanlime> C-O-L-T, linux format is pretty good
<petef> the compact flash is a kingston 256mb card but I can't see 256 when I load it ?
<trappist> jke: ah, pretty much the same problem.  the GL drivers get installed to the wrong place.
<jke> okay :/
<tatters> I done the other thing jason it seems stuck at 99% getting headers
<oklinux> it connected to parallel
<trappist> tatters: that mey be because the security updates mirror is down
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I make a program be run on boot?
<jouni__m> petef how much do you see?
<trappist> FlyingSquirrel32: mkdir a directory /etc/rc.boot if it doesn't exist and put a script in there
<tatters> not it says connection failed
<SaLoMoN> re
<tatters> now it says connection failed
<petef> u can add something to the boot by adding it to sessions
<thegladiator> _jason, thanks that works
<trappist> tatters: the security mirror is down.  that's probably the failed connection.
<Earthen> anyone here ever setup dansguardian
<tatters> ha ok thnx
<trappist> Earthen: I have.  it's fairly easy.
<psycose> hi all, i've made an Ubuntu install for a boss, all works fine except his old printer. Now i must tell him what printer to buy (perfectly supported on Ubuntu) please advise me (i don't what some multimedia printer, just a good one), some tells HP?
<trappist> psycose: word on the street is hp is the way to go for linux
<_jason> ubotu: tell psycose about print
<petef> I use a HP5150 over wireless works great
<_jason> psycose: make sure you check out those sites, but yes I ahve heard good things about hp
<Earthen> trappist do you where I can edit the access denide page to something costum
<tatters> that gpg error is it anything to worry about?
<SAAD3000> How come i can connect to the internet thru xp/suse and not thru ubuntu and i configured ubuntu exactly like suse & xp, and it tells me about fixing my proxy?
<ompaul> Earthen, long time no see, yes I have done so but only in its default way, what you need to do is hash out the line that says this file has not been edited or something like that near the top of the file
<daryl-> security. is down?
<_jason> tatters: your permissions seem fine, they are the same as mine
<jouni__m> http://www.linuxprinting.org is generally good site for printers.
<dle> security.ubuntu.com seems to be down. Any info?
<tatters> k
<_jason> dle: confirmation
<trappist> Earthen: try dpkg -L dansguardian and see where the cgi pages are.  also I think that specific question is addressed on the website.
<jke> xorg should work for dapper fligh 3, right?
<dle> _jason: tks.
<psycose> thanks all !
<Earthen> ompaul hey how it going
<jimmyx1> can anyone help me to start vmware installing? i've unpacked it, but not sure how to start the installation?
<ompaul> Earthen, good
<trappist> jke: not out of the box, if you use proprietary gl drivers
<jouni__m> dle yes I think so at least for dapper
<Earthen> ompaul O i have it all seup and is working fine
<jke> Oh
<trappist> jke: but you really shouldn't be using dapper if you don't know how to troubleshoot things like this
<ompaul> Earthen, wrt dans as topyli said have a look around their web site for good docs
<dle> Jimmyx1: are you using the tarball?
<Earthen> ompaul what i want is to put the school Logo on the access denide page that comes up
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<SAAD3000> How come i can connect to the internet thru xp/suse and not thru ubuntu and i configured ubuntu exactly like suse & xp, and it tells me about fixing my proxy?
<ompaul> Earthen, that is in the ordinary config file iirc
<SAAD3000> guys help me out here.
<daryl-> i installed acroread earlier and it just shows the splash screen then exits, has anyone experienced this?
<feg> hello, i want remove an entry from the Places menu. which is the correct way to do it?
<petef> looking for help on compact flash
<beniamino> is it just me or is security.ubuntu.com inaccessible?
<zyth> petef, what's your problem?
<daryl-> beniamino: down
<tatters> same here ben
<dle> jouni__m: I assume it's one machine.   Anyway, running breezy here.
<dle> beniamino - Not just you.
<SAAD3000> beniamino irs int ACCESSSIBLE
<foxgamer> Hi all. I have decided to return to ubuntu after having problems with the current distro, but I have a quick question. Is there compatibility with an ati radeon x300 card with the 64bit verson yet, does anyone know?
<SAAD3000> its in*
<SAAD3000> How come i can connect to the internet thru xp/suse and not thru ubuntu and i configured ubuntu exactly like suse & xp, and it tells me about fixing my proxy?
<beniamino> zyth, daryl, dle: argh. thanks
<zyth> SAAD3000, open a terminal, try and ping www.yahoo.com
<Earthen> ompaul ok I'll look and see, I checked there web site and there is no mention on how to modify this page
<SAAD3000> zyth nah i can't ping the oustide world
<SAAD3000> i even can't ping my dns
<SAAD3000> and my gw too.
<zyth> SAAD3000, can you ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<petef> zyth: got a kingston 256mb flash card we image them and run them on lex PC's but the size Im seeing isn't 256 they are set as ext2
<ompaul> Earthen,  /etc/dansguardian/languages/ukenglish/template.html
<ompaul> 
<zyth> petef, on, you're writing an bootable image to the CF?
<dle> maybe someone should put that in the topic, security being down.
<SAAD3000> zyth yes i can also ping my ip
<xerox_> Howdy!
<petef> zyth: yes it's a bootable image
<zyth> SAAD3000, put ifconfig's output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SAAD3000> zyth i did let me give u the link
* Gy|away is away: Dolgom akadt ... ;)
<xerox_> I have a question: installing 'libnotify-bin' leads apt to REMOVE "evolution evolution-exchange evolution-plugins libnotify0 notify-daemon ubuntu-desktop", does it try to do the same on your dapper installations too?
<zyth> SAAD3000, ok
<zyth> petef, does it work? :)
<xerox_> I do not like this behaviour.
<tatters> dle: good idea woulda given me 4 hours of my life back
<zyth> xerox, dapper is in development and likely to be broken.
<petef> zyth: yes the image works but it uses almost all of the 256mb so I need all the size
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<andriijas> how do i change the keyboard layout in the console?
<beniamino> is the breezy-security rep on security.ubuntu.com actually different from the one on archive.ubuntu.com?
<Kovecses> can somebody point me to the ubuntu release schedule?
<xerox_> zyth: I'd better avoid this kind of questions, then.  Thanks for the information.
<beniamino> s/rep/repo/
<zyth> petef, I am thinking that's a result of ext2.  I had a similar issue a while ago, but I can't tell you exactly what caused it.  Can you try another fs?
<SAAD3000> zyth http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8624
<petef> zyth: tried fat32 and ext3 but still no good
<Kovecses> beniamino, to find out what repo your computer is using look in sources.list
<zyth> weird :S
<zyth> you partitioned the CF card?
<jouni__m> oklinux what driver you are using?
<cyphase> hmm, you can't use vino unless that X session is active..
<daryl-> SAAD3000 can you ping the ns?
<tatters> hmm it seems even some of the updates that are getting through are very slow
<ompaul> Kovecses, for the next release it is 20th april after that it is october and the following april
<Psi-Jack> Any news as to how long security.ubuntu.com will be down?
<Kovecses> ompaul, thanks
<SAAD3000> daryl- no also i cant ping it in suse and xp
<zyth> SAAD3000, eth1 is pulling a 192.168 ip which ain't gonna go anywhere... is it connected to a DHCP server?
<tatters> trust me to pick this time to do a clean install
<SAAD3000> zyth no
<petef> zyth: we normally have just inserted them and copied the image across, I haven't partitioned
<beniamino> Kovecses: i know it's using security.ubuntu.com. i wondered if i could just switch to archive.ubuntu.com since it has a breezy-security section
<zyth> SAAD3000, do you have to specify your own IP?
<SAAD3000> zyth yes
<SAAD3000> zyth my connection is Lan
<logan77666> how to get right-click context menu without mouse ?
<zyth> petef, you could try that.  No guarantees though, I am taking a shot in the dark here, I haven't had a similar issue since I used NetBSD on an old hpc.
<SAAD3000> zyth i put my ip and gateway and dns and  i configure proxy and i get internet
<zyth> SAAD3000, you haven't assigned a valid ip to eth1.
<petef> zyth: no problem thanks for your suggestions
<ompaul> logan77666, what do you actually want to achieve
<SAAD3000> zyth I did, 192.168.20.70
<Psi-Jack> Anyone? Any ideas how long security.ubuntu.com will be down?
<p0windah> Cow_woC: reduce the length of class names for starters
<tatters> logan works with windows not sure about ubuntu but it nxt to the ctrl key on right got a little arrow on it
<daryl-> zyth: how is 192.168.20.70 invalid?
<zyth> SAAD3000, 192.168.20.70 is *not* a valid external IP to connect to the internet.
<SAAD3000> inet addr:192.168.20.70
<zyth> oh wait
<zyth> omg
<zyth> I am so dumb
<logan77666> I want to refrain from using mouse, that's all :)
<SAAD3000> daryl- its my ip
<daryl-> yes you are :P
<zyth> I was thinking 169...
* zyth bashes head into ---> wall
<tatters> between window key and ctl on the right of k/board
<ompaul> zyth, say sorry to the wall
<zyth> sorrry wall.
<tatters> yup works in ubuntu too
<psycose> anyone got a  Samsung ML-1610?
<logan77666> and this is probably last thing I have to find out how to use
<Psi-Jack> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Kovecses> has anyone compiled their own kernel in breezy?
<tatters> logan did u try that key?
<Psi-Jack> psycose: Take a note.
<ompaul> logan77666, I am not even going there - I do not know that such an activity is possible check in #gnome
<zyth> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks zyth :)
<SAAD3000> so no one can help?
<ompaul> they may kill you for asking :) but I doubt it
<tatters> between window key and ctl on the right of k/board  that key p[ulls up right click menu
<psycose> anyone there got a  Samsung ML-1610, i want to know what driver they use and do they experience problem when printing documents with pictures ...
<tatters> got a little arrow on it
<logan77666> nope not yet
<_jason> logan77666: you might be able to use xmacro to play back a button 2
<tatters> works my end
<logan77666> I've got it set for metacity to move windows around
<LabThug> I'm using ubuntu for my desktop at work.  For the most part it works.  However, anytime I let an RDP Terminal Services Session go idle, I loose my mouse.  The only thing that I've seen to get it back it to restart X.  Has anyone else seen this and/or know a way to fix it?
<logan77666> yeap I've got it - have to disable former use
<logan77666> oH Yeah! :)
<Kovecses> has anyone compiled their own kernel in breezy?
<tatters> :)
<cyphase> if you want to be able to VNC into a computer where the X session isn't the active session, you have to install a "real" VNC server, right?
<ompaul> SAAD3000, let me look at that url for a moment
<logan77666> awesome :) - thanks guys
<cyphase> meaning, you can't do it with vino..
<Earthen> trappist, ompaul, Tkanks guys got it all sorted out now that i found the page location
<thegladiator> _jason, could you please look at these warnings i got from synaptic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8749
<_jason> thegladiator: security is down right now, comment those temporarily if you want
<ompaul> SAAD3000, where is this url you pasted ifconfig into ?
<SAAD3000> ompaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8624
<ompaul> thanks
<tatters> now is not a good time to update
<bside> hello
<thegladiator> _jason, thanks
<ompaul> SAAD3000, what kind of a device is upstream of the ubuntu box?
<xerox_> Anybody knows how to get libsvg-cairo in ubuntu?  I can't find it _anywhere_  :-|
<bside> i need help with ubuntu :)
<Kovecses> bside, whats the prob
<ompaul> bside, please ask a full question of the channel - we don't have any idea of we know anything aobut your current issue
<SAAD3000> ompaul its Wireless network card
<bside> Kovecses, is there a default password for root ?
<bside> sounds crazy
<prada_> bside: nope ...
<LabThug> Does anyone in here use the Terminal Server Client?
<Kovecses> bside, short answer ...... no
<_jason> ubotu: tell bside about root
<bside> ok. ill try my install pass
<bside> itr wont work
<bside> doesnt work
<Kovecses> bside, what are you trying to do
<beniamino> security.ubuntu.com is back... but seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is down too :-(
<prada_> bsde: do a sudo -s first
<funkyHat> bside, look at the message that ubotu sent you
<_jason> bside: read what ubotu sent you about sudo
<ompaul> SAAD3000, so you are connecting to a wireless card?
<bside> working
<bside> love you guys
<ompaul> SAAD3000, sorry you are trying to connect to a wireless lan?
<SAAD3000> ompaul no the eth1 that is configured with the 192.168.20.70 ip is the network card Broadcom network card
<tatters> well whatta ya know he go told me to RTFM when I said I was having problems
<bside> im, tring to install yahoo messenger
<ompaul> SAAD3000, how do you know tht *.70 is available on your network and that it is not limited to say the bottom 4 ips?
<SAAD3000> ompaul the wire is connected to a switch then to a router or bridge dunno then to a wireless device on the roof
<bside> i got the debian package and is asking me for root
<_jason> tatters: huh?
<ompaul> SAAD3000, what is the ip of the router?
<tatters> I take it its the same chap whose on top of list
<funkyHat> There is a yahoo messenger for linux?
<ompaul> SAAD3000, 192.168.20.1 ?
<Kovecses> bside, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<SAAD3000> ompaul i really dont know but i put the gateway to 192.168.20.1
<bside> 10x
<Kovecses> funkyHat, yup
<SAAD3000> and the dns is the same as the gateway
<funkyHat> bside, have you tried using gaim? (it's in the 'internet' menu in applications)
<bside> ill help here if i can
<ktogias> funkyHat, try gaim
<ompaul> SAAD3000, usually they are like 1.1 2.1 or 0.1
<Kovecses> yeah gaim is better
<LabThug> bside: remember sudo asks for YOUR password, not root's
<funkyHat> ktogias, I use gaim all the time :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> trappist: Regarding running on boot, is /etc/rc.boot a script or a directory containing scripts?
<ompaul> SAAD3000, you can't randomly assign an ip so what I suggest to you is you run this command >>sudo dhclient<<
<SAAD3000> ompaul i really dont know really
<Kovecses> even on my non-ubuntu machines i always use sudo
<ompaul> SAAD3000, there are better ways but that one may just get an ip
<SAAD3000> ompaul dhclient what is that?
<tatters> I used the source list creation tool to strat with on clean install ubuntu I gave my problem and he popped up and said go read the DOCS on the page then left
<ompaul> SAAD3000, a program to obtain an ip via dhcp
<bside> how can i solve the dependancy problem
<LabThug> Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client.  Has anyone used this program?
<ompaul> SAAD3000, usually your router has it switched on
<bside> its easyer to ask you than read
<_jason> bside: what are you trying to install?
<Kovecses> bside, what dependencies does it need
<bside> sorry
<OmegaAlpha> whats up channel
<iceburgh> LabThug, yes
<bside> yahoo messenger
<bside> is there a command line to ask ?
<LabThug> iceburgh: have you ever lost your mouse after leaving an RDP session sit idle for too long?
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting this is a help channel that is rather busy with 674 peeps in it
<iceburgh> LabThug, no i haven't
<LabThug> this happens to me ALL the fricking time!
<Kovecses> bside, did you check out gaim? ... it is already installed and much better than yahoo
<LabThug> iceburgh: what do you connect to?
<bside> trying now
<bside> and is working  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<iceburgh> LabThug, two different windows boxes that I can't get rid of, i leave them connect for long periods of time, never had any issue with my mouse
<nm> labthug: why are you leaving an RDP session idle?
<nm> ;p
<dooglus> Kovecses: is there any way to stop gaim popping up windows on top of whatever you're doing whenever one of your accounts disconnects?
<tatters> finally got some updates reboot time :)
<LabThug> nm, cause I have to do other things on the comptuer
<Slaj_R> Question -- Flash games work fine for me in both Epiphany and Firefox, but every flash-based craps game I've tried gives me an error.  What's the difference?
<dooglus> Kovecses: I don't *care* that my ICQ account got disconnected and is reconnecting - just let me keep typing in my editor!!!
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul, i just said hello... how do you know i dont need help?
<Seveas> beniamino, use a mirror for seveas.ubuntulinux.nl 
<prada_> dooglus: it's n the preferences somewhere
<dooglus> prada_: are you sure?  I'd love to know where, if it is.
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, :) ask away
<dooglus> prada_: there's a plugin for 'auto reconnect' or some such, but it still steals focus from your editor
<funkyHat> Kovecses, enable the auto-reconnect plugin, and tell it not to notify you of connection errors
<OmegaAlpha> i have a prob with my 3d accelerator working
<LabThug> iceburgh: have you ever left them idle by any chance?  Do you have a USB mouse and/or a PS2?
<funkyHat> * dooglus
<SAAD3000> ompaul the lan doesn't work thru dhcp everyone on the lan has his own ip with mac address filtered
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, what kind of card
<beniamino> Seveas: yeah, i just found the mirrors on your page.
<trappist> FlyingSquirrel32: it's a directory containing scripts.
<OmegaAlpha> ATI by  Radeon u1
<prada_> dooglus: beleve it or not I'm on a windows box rght now with no gaim installed  ..;)
<Kovecses> funkyHat, that wasnt my question
<ompaul> !tell OmegaAlpha about ati
<beniamino> Seveas: btw, thanks for putting those packages out. they are very handy
<dooglus> prada_: ok...
<funkyHat> Kovecses, I realised that, I addressed it to the wrong person sorry
<Kovecses> funkyHat, it was dooglus
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, read the message from the bot, it is quite a detailed url
<OmegaAlpha> reading isnt going to help me
<dooglus> funkyHat: I didn't have "hide disconnect errors" checked - so maybe that has fixed it!  thanks.
<iceburgh> LabThug, running here on my laptop, have left them idle overnight many times, touchpad on the laptop is ok, and I use a Logitech usb wireless mouse, both fine
<Kovecses> funkyHat, np
<OmegaAlpha> i was in here last night... trying to fix this with help.
<LabThug> iceburgh: ok.  Thanks for the info.  I'll keep looking for other causes
<OmegaAlpha> its more complicated for me to figure out by reading web sites
* LabThug has a Logitech USB trackball
<iceburgh> LabThug, wish i knew, never heard of your issue, i'll check around tho as well
<Kovecses> OmegaAlpha, what are you trying to do?
<LabThug> iceburgh: thanks
<OmegaAlpha> Kovecses, theres this program "stellarium" and another "celestia" they require the accelerator i guess
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, paste lspci into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Slaj_R> Also, I know that I have the JRE installed, so why can't java applets run in Epiphany?
<bside> Kovecses, you rule ! what is the best firewall ?
<iceburgh> LabThug, have you swapped the mouse out for a different one? ps2 or different type of usb?
<Kovecses> bside, a hardware one
<OmegaAlpha> Kovecses, and the program ran properly when i first installed Ubuntu.. but afterwards... would never run again
<bside> thanks but a cheaper software version ?
<thegladiator> can someone help me in playing online music using brwsers ?
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul, ok
<LabThug> iceburgh: I am going to try that
<Kovecses> bside, there should be some good free ones
<thegladiator> i have tried out quite a few things but no luck!
<SAAD3000> might it be a firewall?
<bside> Kovecses, what software firewall do you use ?
<thegladiator> not firewall
<SAAD3000> guys is it okey if my wireless lan led light doesn't flash on when i activate the device???
<Kovecses> bside, i dont use a firewall
<ompaul> SAAD3000, then the ip that is correctly assigned to that box and that card is needed -0 you canfind this by booting in windows or suse which you said was working or ask the person who set these filters for an ip for you to use
<SAAD3000> Kovecses lol am talking about my porblem
<bside> Kovecses, why ?
<erisco> how do you install limewire? I am following the guide but the file it is trying to wget does not exist
<Kovecses> bside, why use one?
<psycose> in Hoary this howto told to do this sudo adduser cupsys shadow, do we need that in Breezy ? (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31796 end of page)
<bside> for closing the default opened ports ?
<bside> and exploits ?
<mikeB> must go now 1 alienware area51m 5700 notebook price 550 includes sameday shipipng, case, wireless router and 30gb apple ipod.  message me if interested on aim at itscrazyguymike or msn at mcsltd@telusmail.net if interested. THIS MUST GO TODAY!
<_jason> ubotu: tell erisco about limewire
<thegladiator> anyone here listends to online music using browsers ?
<thegladiator> new releases ?
<_jason> mikeB: do not do that here
<FearMoth> what program can I use to connect to my router's serial port via the serial port on my PC ?
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8751
<Kovecses> bside, well .... at the moment im using fedora and they have a pretty good firewall....
<Kovecses> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<bside> Kovecses, is there a nokia suite for linux ?
<thegladiator> i have this site called musicindiaonline.com ...and I select the film or album name...
<Kovecses> bside, did you see that
<thegladiator> and check and click on  play selected , it works fine with windows
<erisco> _jason, no that is not my problem
<SAAD3000> ompaul i set the ip its my ip 192.168.20.70
<bside> yes. thanks
<_jason> erisco: what is the problem?
<erisco> _jason, the package does not seem to exist
<bside> Kovecses, is there a nokia suite for linux ?
<OmegaAlpha> Kovecses, i noticed you are talking about firewalls... is one really necessary on ubuntu? i heard it isnt
<SAAD3000> ompaul might it be  a firewall?
<jetscreamer> oh no you don
<_jason> erisco: funny, I just downloaded it
<Kovecses> OmegaAlpha, i dont think so.... but bside wants one
<erisco> _jason, http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther does not appear to be there
<nm> FearMoth: picocom
<jetscreamer> oh no you don't need a firewall... and tell everybody root's password also
<jetscreamer> and your bank account number
<_jason> erisco: you should consider using frostwire instead anyway
<Kovecses> lol
<sdghsgh> so anyone here using XGL with fglrx?
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: a firewall isn't a bad idea.  It will help protect you if you're not familiar with good security practices or are too lazy to follow them.  but it's not a substitute for real security.
<Kovecses> i have a hardware firewall so i dont worry about the software side
<jetscreamer> those that come with the 2wire dsl modem/routers kinda seem to suck
<erisco> _jason, where can I find information about frostwire?
<nm> if you're behind a NAT router, and connected to a trusted network
<nm> you don't really need a firewall
<thegladiator> folks please?
<trappist> nm: that's true
<_jason> ubotu: tell erisco about frostwire
<kbrooks> Well, newbies to Linux!
<OmegaAlpha> yeahwell i read on ubuntu you are only seriously at risk if you log into you root account alot
<Kovecses> thegladiator, waht?
<prada_> thegladiator: which site and what kind of format ?
<kbrooks> OmegaAlpha, you cant log on to it by default
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: or if you don't keep up with your security updates, or if your password sucks, etc. and so on
<thegladiator> the site is www.musicindiaonline.com or www.raaga.com
<nm> omegaalpha: that isn't really true, you're not placed at risk because you're logging into the root account, but you could accidentaly delete files
<jetscreamer> hey i read that it's ok to wear red in a crip's hood
<nm> that you couldn't normally
<OmegaAlpha> i know
<thegladiator> they normally use real format
<trappist> jetscreamer: good one :)
<OmegaAlpha> but i HAVE logged into it before
<nm> or if a program you are running as root, has a security vulnerability someone can exploit, the level of access they obtain by doing so
<thegladiator> just selct the film you need and click on select and hit play selected
<nm> is far higher as well
<Kovecses> guys a very cool internet site is..... youtube.com
<bside> Kovecses, do you know torrent ?
<prada_> thegladiator: there are a motherload of plugins avalable ... you tried any of them ?
<asdffasf> chess for playing online?
<Kovecses> bside, i hate torrent
<trappist> asdffasf: gnome-chess
<thegladiator> prada, yah...wait I will give you a direct link to a song page
<asdffasf> tnx, bye
<bside> Kovecses, i just love them :)
<jetscreamer> i like crafty with e-board
<OmegaAlpha> but no need to tell me.. i know what firewalls are for in fact they like to annoy me with me port forwarding
<trappist> never seen crafty
<jetscreamer> eboard has nice chess sets
<jetscreamer> crafty is an engine
<prada_> thegladiator: don't bother ... 'm on wndoze
<Kovecses> what about 3dcehss
<jetscreamer> seems like the smartest not sure
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, okay last first here we go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77867 this suggests that the default settings are best, as I do not have an ati I have no idea to restore the initial values do this: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thegladiator> prada, ah
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: they don't forward ports just to piss you off.  they forward ports when you tell them to, because you want them to.
<jetscreamer> never tried it but i've seen the package
<thegladiator> Kovecses, 3d chess is not the ordinary chess , its like 3 dimensional
<Kovecses> thegladiator, hence the name?
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul,  i did that last night
<trappist> jetscreamer: oh, a chess ai engine? that's what I've been looking for.
<OmegaAlpha> trappist, no shit
<jetscreamer> what i'd like is the chess screensaver looks on an engine/whatever
<OmegaAlpha> i never said that
<thegladiator> can any trouble shooters help me http://www.musicindiaonline.com/l/10/s/album.4550/
<trappist> Kovecses: don't make fun, I thought it was gonna be like an opengl chess board
<OmegaAlpha> trappist, i just said they like to annoy me with my ports that i have forwarded
<prada_> thegladiator: tried real player for linux ?
<serl> Hi, does xgl work with a G400?
<thegladiator> Kovecses, yeah
<thegladiator> prada, yeah
<OmegaAlpha> but that was on windows...
<jetscreamer> yeah crafty is a good engine... but some of it is non-free or contrib i forget
<thegladiator> I did the plugin thing and finally got the mozilla to detect real player
<thegladiator> still the song is not oming !
<jetscreamer> not sure about where in ubuntu
<trappist> jetscreamer: I can live with that.  I just want to play chess against my computer.
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul, i edited my xorg.conf last night .. minor edit and and it disable my graphics.. so i couldnt get onto the gui last night
<jetscreamer> eboard + crafty is my favorite
<thegladiator> coming ....* i tried 2 diff site...*
* trappist takes notes
<thegladiator> who  was asking about chess ?
<prada_> thegladiator: it could be a firewall issue ...
<jetscreamer> the crafty medium sized books. that's the non-free or contrib
<thegladiator> prada, I dont think I have a firewall , how can I check that ?
<jetscreamer> the actual engine is in regular
<OmegaAlpha> and i couldnt edit the file at the terminal which is all i had to use at the time...  so i had to do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org command to restore that file
<jetscreamer> you need an engine, book, and the eboard (or xboard but it's fugly)
<thegladiator> prada, nah there is no f/w
<ToLImGaUrHoTh> bonsoir
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<nm> iptables -L
<nm> will tell you what firewall rules you have in place
<thegladiator> http://www.musicindiaonline.com/l/10/s/album.4550/ ---------> can someon go here and click on "PLay selected" and tell me if they can listen to songs , folkz who have real player plugin connected that is
<mario> .
<prada_> thegladiator: you doing ths over a DSL line I'm assuming and not from a workplace ?
<ToLImGaUrHoTh> je m'en fou de discuter en francais
<bside> Kovecses, ar you an AI ?
<thegladiator> correct
<nm> thegladiator: iptables -L
<bobbyd> hi
<trappist> ToLImGaUrHoTh: #ubuntu-fr sil te plait
<serl> Did somebody try xgl?
<Kovecses> thegladiator, works here
<bobbyd> how do I forceably reinstall a single package under ubuntu?
<thegladiator> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<thegladiator> iptables v1.3.1: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<Kovecses> bside, AI?
<trappist> bobbyd: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<thegladiator> Kovecses, omg it does ? the songs can be played ?
<nm> as root :P
<nm> sudo iptables -L
<ToLImGaUrHoTh> why ? my place is were i want
<Kovecses> thegladiator, yup
<trappist> thegladiator: did you READ that error message?
<heliotrope> how do i install something like a plug-in for firefox on ubuntu
<bobbyd> trappist, I want to wipe the config files too, can I force that?
<trappist> bobbyd: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename then reinstall
<thegladiator> oh oh ! sorry
<bside> http://www.alicebot.org/
<thegladiator> Kovecses, could you help me ?
<Kovecses> thegladiator, help you what... it
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" <<---- will always reset to basic working and then you can start again, it is your friend
<thegladiator> iptables is clear
<prada_> heliotrope: what knda plugin ?
<bobbyd> trappist, but half my system depends on this package...
<Kovecses> thegladiator, help you what... not listen to gay music
<thegladiator> Kovecses, what have you done actually ? where is your real player ?
<heliotrope> prada_, macromedia flash
<Kovecses> lol
<ToLImGaUrHoTh> fuck
<trappist> bobbyd: uninstalling it is a questionable idea then, eh?
<thegladiator> lol no gay dude
<Kovecses> thegladiator, its not using real player
<thegladiator> Kovecses, what did you do to get the real plugin ?
<prada_> heliotrope: firefox doesn't care f you're on ubuntu to install flash
<thegladiator> then ?
<thegladiator> dont tell em ur on windows ?
<thegladiator> Kovecses, are you using FF ?
<Kovecses> thegladiator, yeah
<thegladiator> Kovecses, linux ?
<trappist> bobbyd: possibly I could offer some more useful guidance if I knew what package you were talking about and/or what you were trying to accomplish
<Kovecses> thegladiator, yeah
<thegladiator> Kovecses, and it pops up the option for players right ?
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul, yeah i know.. it became a great friend last night
<Kovecses> thegladiator, use the musicindiaonline player
<Kovecses> thegladiator, yes
<prada_> heliotrope: just go to flash site and frefox should hopefully popup something to install flash
<thegladiator> Kovecses, when you click on play selcted it pops up the player list and says realplayer avaialble ?
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul.. i tried changing the "ati" listed in the "device" section... to "radeon" which i was suggested to TRY but not be a solution and thats what happened
<nm> anyone have any advice/weirdnesses they'd like to share about ubuntu and running bind in a chroot jail?
<nm> i'm not a debian user, but am experimenting around with ubuntu
<nm> i'm usually a gentoo guy
<nm> or fedora/redhat when required
<naetrick> Anyone know of a .wps reader for linux?
<thegladiator> Kovecses, I dont understand how it  works for you , does it pop up asking the player you wann ause ?
<dle> OmegaAlpha: What card do you have?
<Kovecses> thegladiator, are you a complete noob?
<thegladiator> Kovecses, no a lil better y ?
<prada_> thegladiator: pop-up blocker in acton ? :)
<Kovecses> thegladiator, why not install real player if you want to use real player
<bside> Kovecses, who am i ?
<OmegaAlpha> dle, ATI technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<thegladiator> Kovecses, Kovecses could you explain ? I installed real player
<dle> OmegaAlpha: Okay, that's not what I have. Anyway, they're all a bitch.  Try /join #ati .
<Kovecses> thegladiator, explain what?
<bside> Kovecses, how old are you ?
<thegladiator> Kovecses, I have real player installed and I copied the lugins to the ./mozilla/plugins folder
<Kovecses> thegladiator, all i did was click on it and it played
<OmegaAlpha> dle, how come i had no problem with it when i first installed ubuntu running these certain programs like "stelarrium"?
<thegladiator> Kovecses, could you send me a screnshot the song being played ?
<prada_> thegladiator: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#RealPlayer ... seen this ?
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  and now the programs wont even run
<Kovecses> thegladiator, what for... to prove i am playing it?
<dle> OmegaAlpha: Couldn't say.  Do you get any useful error output?
<nabz> hey guyz, wheres firefox on this?
<thegladiator> Kovecses, no...to see what player it is using
<adub> gosh i cant stand this all of a sudden now i can not write to my usb flash drive it is friggin read only and i did not do anything to the drive itself i havent changed anything i have rebooted shutdown still read only changed various settings in /etc/fstab as well?????
<bside> Kovecses, hope i am not offend you but i thought you are AI.
<bside> Kovecses, i love you
<thegladiator> Kovecses, or you can click on the real player symbol , since the point is the site uses real player and windows media player only to play the songs
<Kovecses> bside, what is AI
<bside> :P
<gravity000> I'm running the live version of 5.10, how can I browse my windows partition?
<bside> Kovecses, go here http://www.alicebot.org/
<Kovecses> k
<OmegaAlpha> dle, no that would be nice though
<nabz> wheres firefox on this?
<thegladiator> prada, thanks I have done that...excelpt my version is 10.0.6.776
<Kovecses> bside, no im human
<gravity000> firfox is under internet in applications
<nabz> i dont see it :(
<nabz> i got kubuntu
<prada_> thegladiator: I don't think that should matter ..
<funkyHat> gravity000, sudo mkdir /mnt/c && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/c
<nabz> ah nvm
<gravity000> oh..  hmm
<gravity000> oh ok
<gravity000> where was it?
<prada_> nabz: just spawn console and type firefox in it .. or Alt + F2
<thegladiator> prada, same thats what I was thinking . here is what I did instaled RP 10
<dle> OmegaAlpha - did you run these progs from the command-line?
<thegladiator> prada, phelix.xpt to your Mozilla components directory
<nabz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nm> nabz: open a terminal window and type firefox-bin
<nabz> have to download it. lol
<fliptod> someone answer network question
<thegladiator> prada, I didnt do that I guess
<OmegaAlpha> dle, oh yeah i did my bad.. i got error messages that way
<thegladiator> prada, I copied both to /.mozilla/plugin
<fliptod> i'm trying to go static ip
<OmegaAlpha> dle, werent that useful though
<fliptod> need to know broadcast
<kevin> how to install deb file bdpk -i something like that i really remember... :\
<thegladiator> what is this mozilla components driectory in "phelix.xpt to your Mozilla components directory"
<thegladiator> kevin , !deb
<nabz> bash: firefox-bin: command not found
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell kevin about deb
<kevin> pqbk or something?
<kevin> cheers
<thegladiator> np
<thegladiator> what is this mozilla components driectory in "phelix.xpt to your Mozilla components directory"
<prada_> thegladiator: dude ... you may need to pu that in the firefox plugin directly ... and not the mozilla one, unless you're using mozilla ..
<thegladiator> prada, farous told me so actually . but how do I do that ?
<fliptod> can someone answer network question?>
<thegladiator> what you are refering ?
<fliptod> need to know correct broadcast
<OmegaAlpha> dle, i only know how to run "Stellarium" from the command line.  The other program "Celestia (Gnome)" ->bash: syntax error near unexpected token `Gnome'
<fliptod> ifconfig states 255.255.255.255
<prada_> thegladiator: I'm on a bitching windows machine :( ... sorry I can't lok up stuff on a ubuntu  box
<thegladiator> prada, tough luck :)
<fliptod> but it should be xxx.xxx.x.255 shouldn't it
<thegladiator> prada, both me and you ( since you are on windows) :-
<dle> OmegaAlpha - you ran it from the CL as 'Celestia (Gnome)'?
<OmegaAlpha> dle, "Stellarium"  ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8753
<thegladiator> can someone enlighten me about real player plugin to FireFox
<prada_> thegladiator: yeah ...
<fliptod> anyone? new to linux and ip route table is much diff from windoze
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  i tried running it as "Celestia" , "Celestia (Gnome) and other variations.. just trying anything to get it to run
<dle> OmegaAlpha - Well, you need to edit your xorg.conf to inlucde the GLX extension when X starts.
<gravity000> is it a serious problem?
<gravity000> fliptop
<fliptod> i know this is easy question for someone
<kevin> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<OmegaAlpha> dle, and one of those links you sent me will tell me exactly how to do that?
<prada_> fliptod:  missed the problem ... what is it again ?
* Al-Daja is away: Away at the moment
<thegladiator> folkz :http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-108.html
<dle> OmegaAlpha - I didn't send you any links.
<fliptod> finding right broadcast
<pinkisntwell> I just tried the quake 4 demo and sound is a garbled mess, what gives?
<OmegaAlpha> dle, whoops my bad someone else did who tried helping me
<thegladiator> he also asks the same thing , what is this mozilla components directory ?
<fliptod> ifconfig states 255.255.255.255
<plb> anyone get compiz / xgl working on amd64
<fliptod> doesn't seem right
<OmegaAlpha> dle, im a newbie ...first week using Linux ever
<fliptod> seems it should be xxx.xxx.x.255
<gravity000> i have 255.255.255.255 as well
<eugman> offtopic question: if jumper settongs are shown vertically is up towards the power or the cable?
<dle>     Load        "glx"   # libglx.a
<dle>     Load        "dri"   # libdri.a
<dle> oops
<prada_> fliptod: don't worry about it ... it's right
<dle> OmegaAlpha - that was for you.
<thegladiator> any sould who can help me ? (
<fliptod> ok thanks why so different from windoze
<gravity000> because windows is crap
<fliptod> tis true
<fliptod> i'm new to linux but truly converted
<prada_> gravity000: you stole that one right out of my mouth ... I can't believe I'm using it right now ..
<concept10> anyone used pyvns2swf to make screencast? Im wondering if it records sound, or if you have to attach another file to it
<fliptod> thanks for the help
<dle> OmegaAlpha - You sound like you;'re doing alright for a novice dealing with ATI rubbish. :-)
<gravity000> does nVidia offer more support for open source than ATi?
<thegladiator> last and final call , does anyone kow what is this mozilla components directory  ? it says I need to cp some nphelix.xpt to that direcotry to get real player working with FF!!!!!
<_jason> thegladiator: that's probably the plugins directory
<gravity000> thats what I was thinking
<Nameeater> nvidia linux driver is closed source
<prada_> thegladiator: tried googlng ? :)
<foxgamer> Hi all. I have decided to return to ubuntu after having problems with the current distro, but I have a quick question. Is there compatibility with an ati radeon x300 card with the 64bit verson yet, does anyone know?
<midwinter> gravity000, not exactly more support for open source... just better drivers
<Nameeater> that said the driver is far superior to the ati driver
<gravity000> ahh okay
<phetu> hi, i just want to know if its possible to connect to a remote vnc server (like vino) but instead of connecting to the current session just open a new one?
<thegladiator> prada, I went to the ubuntu forum from google , one another guy askde the same thing , and he said what _jason said
<thegladiator> _jason, jason , there is /.mozilla/lpugins and ./mozilla/firefox folders
<gravity000> stick it in both
* Nameeater played the linux quake4 demo with the nvidia driver yesterday
<thegladiator> _jason, i created ./mozilla/plugin and copied it actually , 2 files needed for real player .
<prada_> thegladiator: oh well ... let me see f i can connec to a linux box ... I woulda helped you if i wasnt on a frggin wndows box
<thegladiator> hmmm let me trying doing that
<fishdish> hi guys, a practical problem with an ATI chipset with an ASUS mini PC...
<thegladiator> prada, that would be gr8 thank you
<OmegaAlpha> dle, thanks
<fishdish> how did we again start xconfigure in ubuntu 5.10?
<OmegaAlpha> dle, so where do i add that at?
<thegladiator> gravity000 _jason , so I make the folder ./mozilla/firefox/plugin ? ....an then there is some folder called ./firefox/plugin also!
<Kyo> I'm updating to breezy (dist-upgrade) and its 82 percent done but now its timed out ... can't connect to achieve.ubuntu.com. is there any other alternative mirrors?
<gravity000> umm
<dle> OmegaAlpha - open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with a text editor.  at the command-line, do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' sans quotes.
<gravity000> stick it in the plugins folder first
<maihem> Kyo: I think the GB servers, at least, have lost network connectivity
<dooglus> Kyo: it's "archive", not "achieve"?
<prada_> thegladiator: try /usr/lib/firefox/plugns
<gravity000> are there other plugins in there?
<gravity000> like the flash plugin
<dooglus> Kyo: it might be to do with the power outage I guess - just wait a while?
<OmegaAlpha> dle, already did that
<OmegaAlpha> im in the file now wondering where to put that code you gave me
<dle> OmegaAlpha - and ou added those two lines I mentioned above?
<_jason> thegladiator: ~/.mozilla/plugins according to http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html
<_jason> thegladiator: do you know mplayer with w32codecs plays realplayer stuff?
<dle> OmegaAlpha - look for Section "Module"
<Thunderbird> grr, getting sick of musaraki ..
<OmegaAlpha> ok
<^Ocean^> okay so archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down,  is there a mirror i can switch too ?
<Thunderbird> it still won't find my usb mouse / keyboard (in dapper)
<OmegaAlpha> ahh i see
<thegladiator> _jason, yeah I read that . but it doesnt work ...yeah mplayer does but thi site www.musicindiaonline.com has been confiured to use real player and windows media player
<dle> OmegaAlpha - add those 2 lines between that and the EndSection that closes that section.
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  those two lines are already there :(
<prada_> Thunderbird: that's mursaki rght ... some funky new replacement ffor hald ?
<dooglus> ^Ocean^: us.archive.ubuntu.com is up
<Thunderbird> for hotplug
<prada_> s/mursaki/murasaki
<dle> OmegaAlpha - rats.
<thegladiator> can anyone go to this site http://www.musicindiaonline.com/l/10/s/album.4550/ and try playing a song ?
<Thunderbird> but I can't get musaraki working
<prada_> yeah .... just don't use it ... stick to hotplug
<Thunderbird> err, murasaki
<OmegaAlpha> im gonne sue ATI for computer misconduct :D
<_jason> thegladiator: ``If installing plugins without root permissions, use ~/.mozilla/plugins instead of Mozilla's plugins and components subdirectories.'' http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html, specific instrucitons for realplayer there.  have you been closing and restarting all instances of firefox after adding the files?
<prada_> OSS nomeclature sure makes you wonder ..
<Thunderbird> but hotplug also has issues on my laptop
<Thunderbird> after system startup numlock, scrolllock and capslock are enabled
<thegladiator> yeah i installed the plugin to /.mozilla/plugins...and I did close all instances...
<prada_> I thnk there was someone who did a monkeyaudio + soundjuicer app and called it monkey-jucer !!
<Thunderbird> and whenever I hit one of the arrows, pageup, home or some other key I will get the make screenshot dialog
<thegladiator> there was some improvement actually , it detected the realplayer , it says available
<thegladiator> but the song wont play ...says loading , but it does on a windows box
<fggggggfdg> cv
<gravity000> try running realplayer and make sure there's nothing wrong with the network settings?
<dooglus> thegladiator: doesn't play for me.
<thegladiator> dooglus, did you do the configuration as well ?
<dooglus> thegladiator: news.bbc.co.uk plays realmedia movies fine for me
<dle> OmegaAlpha - we can hope that there might be something worthwhile in /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<thegladiator> dooglus, let me check that
<dooglus> thegladiator: I didn't do any configuration recently.  what do you suggest?
<foxgamer> Does 64bit ubuntu support radeon x300 cards? I can't seem to find any info as to yes or no.
<thegladiator> dooglus, copy the plugins i.e I guess you must have done it if you have tried the BBC site
<dooglus> thegladiator: see the "BBC NEWS: VIDEO AND AUDIO" part of the front page?
<thegladiator> dooglus, yeah it plays here also
<erni> hi all
<thegladiator> dooglus, So perhaps a problem with the site architechture ?
<gravity000> that's my inclination
<thegladiator> dooglus, there are many such sites in India
<erni> where can i find the source code of the sort command???
<jmont> do anybody know where do Postfix holds the email-password relation?
<jmont> (with virtual emails)
<prada_> thegladiator: where are you based ?
<bronze> erni: www,gnu.org
<thegladiator> doofy, song sites ...they say it works with linux also
<thegladiator> prada, india :)
<erni> thnx bronze
<prada_> I figured that ... where exactly ? :)
<bronze> erni, replace the comma with period
<thegladiator> prada, down south , state of Kerala
<NoiZeR> .cl
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  theres alot of lines in that file i dont even know what to look for
<thegladiator> www.keralatourism.org
<prada_> oh ok ... I've been there
<rehpotsirhc> is archive.ubuntu.com down or something?
<dle> OmegaAlpha - I might not either, but paste 'em in pastebin anyway. :)
<thegladiator> prada, thats gr8 , you liked it ?
<wdh> rehpotsirhc, it appears so
<rehpotsirhc> ouch. bummer
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  do you think if i throw my laptop off the ground till it makes a *pop* sound and see smoke coming from the cracked case..that maybe that will fix it?
<dooglus> thegladiator: looks like the indian site only works with windows and/or IE I guess
<Kyo> I'm updating to breezy (dist-upgrade) and its 82 percent done but now its timed out ... can't connect to achieve.ubuntu.com. is there any other alternative mirrors? And its not re-connecting ...
<dle> OmegaAlpha - Could do.  You go ahead and try that. ;)
<prada_> thegladiator: god's own country ...  who wouldn't man ..
<thegladiator> dooglus, yeah but they say how to use linux to play it as well thats the confusing part
<gravity000> OMegaAlpha: yes
<thegladiator> prada, lol :) thank you
<Kyo> is it problem? I mean, I leave the upgdate for 4 hours now ... since I'm on a slow connection (17kb/s)
<dooglus> erni: you should get the ubuntu source package for the sort source code
<Kyo> heh
<thegladiator> doofy, http://www.raaga.com/channels/malayalam/movie/M0000951.html this is another site
<thegladiator> dooglus, http://www.raaga.com/channels/malayalam/movie/M0000951.html , can you please tell me if this woks ?
<dooglus> erni: it's in "coreutils" - make sure you have a "deb-src" line in sources.list and "apt-get source coreutils"
<thegladiator> it says initializing player ...please wait ...
<thegladiator> and loading forever!
<OmegaAlpha> yeah I think ATI has that as a backup resort to fix most of their probs
<OmniColos> oi Ubuntu repositories are not connecting
<dooglus> thegladiator: it doesn't seem to
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8754
* OmniColos experiences apt-get withdrawl syndrome
<Kyo> ack
<Kyo> -_-'
<jman> something wrong with security.ubuntu breezy repo?
<_jason> thegladiator: email them and tell them their setup does not support linux
<dooglus> OmegaAlpha: use us.archive.ubuntu.com - that's up
<pitti> jman: it was, but it was fixed a couple of hours ago
<OmniColos> thans doog
<_jason> pitti: I still can't get to it
<thegladiator> dooglus, thanks ...if you have a second to spare...http://www.musicindiaonline.com/xh/mtpf/
<thegladiator> _jason, see that site please they explain how to get it working on Linux
<thegladiator> so Linux support is there
<jman> pitti: seems to be back down
<pitti> _jason: ah, wait, we just had a power outage in the DC, that's probably the reason
<thegladiator> still it cud be a site problem
<dooglus> thegladiator:
<pitti> _jason: yes, our admin is working on bringing everything back online
<thegladiator> but I am trying to figure ....before mailing the
<_jason> pitti: ah
<dooglus> thegladiator:
<thegladiator> oops dooglus I cant see you tells
<eugman> hey can anyone here answer a jumper question?
<FliesLikeALap> is http://wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<dooglus> thegladiator: 6. How do I get it to work on Linux?  Download RealOne Player if you do not have it installed already. ...
<dooglus> thegladiator: I'm not installing that rubbish...
<Thunderbird> yeah ubuntu.com is down
<wdh> Kyo, it just appears to be down.. it'll probably be up soon.. just run the dist-upgrade another time when it does..
<Thunderbird> just when I need an ubuntu package mirror to fix my system
<thegladiator> dooglus, you dont have real player installed mate ?
<prada_> dooglus: the player doesn't look too bad actually ...
<dooglus> thegladiator: no, and I don't want it, thanks
<thegladiator> dooglus, nah ...the point is I have and it doesnt work
<Kyo> wdh, ah I see ...
<Thunderbird> anyone has some ubuntu mirrors in his sources.list which don't use ubuntu.com?
<OmegaAlpha> dooglus, whats that link to?
<thegladiator> dooglus, so mayb i your case it is justified...the site not working
<Kyo> wdh: When will it be back up? hours?
<dooglus> thegladiator: I can play real media formats without the realmedia player though
<Kyo> wdh: how do I quit it ... will it resume when I apt-get again?
<thegladiator> dooglus, yep I know
<dooglus> Kyo: it will
<_jason> thegladiator: they have a link there for customer support, maybe they can help you out better
<Kyo> Ok great
<Kyo> How do I safetly stop it ... ctrl+x?
<dooglus> Kyo: control c
<thegladiator> _jason, correct I am going to mail then reagrding this I just didnt want to do that without my homework
<thegladiator> now I guess I have to
<OmegaAlpha> dooglus, what am i looking for at that site that you sent it to me?
<wdh> Kyo,  yes it will
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> could someone try to help me with my wpa?
<prada_> thegladiator: do the other streaming sites work ?
<wdh> noteventime, just ask
<jman> well this was a great time to format and reinstall..
<dle> OmegaAlpha - I notice that your setup loads a glx driver from Nvidia (line 247) while in mine, the vendor is 'X.Org Foundation'.  Relevant? I don't know.  I still suggest you try the #ati channel.  :)
<thegladiator> prada, BBC site works well with real player
<dooglus> OmegaAlpha: I didn't send you to any site
<noteventime> wpa_supplicant wont work :(
<dooglus> OmegaAlpha: I suggested you use 'apt-get source'
<pettman> is it only my respitatories that doesn't work?
<prada_> then mail them ... on the other hand it might be a b/w issue at the server end
<OmegaAlpha> dle, yeah i tried the ati channel really really quiet in there
<noteventime> I've gotten it to work before
<lotv> hello
<noteventime> 'ello
<lotv> what's wrong with security.ubuntu.com
<thegladiator> prada, thanks you are right ...i am mailing them straightaway
<lotv> i cant connect to 82.211.81.182
<pitti> @all: POWER OUTAGE IN THE DATA CENTER
<pitti> admins are working on restoring the services ATM
<OmegaAlpha> dooglus, i know. but why did you suggest it to me?
<_jason> lotv: it's down right now, use us.security.ubuntu.com
<Kyo> lotv, its down right now, apparently
<fishdish> Which XFree86 version does 5.10 use?
<OmegaAlpha> im confused
<prada_> fishdish: it doesn't
<noteventime> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported
<Kyo> _jason, wait, how about achieve.ubunut.com ... is there an alternative server?
<pitti> fishdish: none at all :) we use xorg 6.8.2
<fishdish> aha
<fishdish> goody
<lotv> ok thanks a lot
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  interesting.. i  thought i didnt have any Nvidia stuff on this computer
<lotv> gonna try it right now
<OmegaAlpha> dle, taht it was all ATI brand
<_jason> Kyo: sure, us.archive.ubuntu.com... or any other 2 letter country code instead of us
<dooglus> OmegaAlpha: I'm sorry.  I meant to speak to OmniColos not you...
<eugman> Hey can I go to best buy to get a router without a firewall?
<dooglus> fishdish: 5.10 uses x.org instead of xfree87
<dooglus> 6
<OmegaAlpha> dooglus, oh ok
<fishdish>  got it
<noteventime> ok i have new error now
<dooglus> pitti: which country is the data centre in?
<idefix_> when installing the latest mozilla version, can you just install it over the old one, or is that not proper?
<pitti> dooglus: UK
<rehpotsirhc> it appears to be back up
<noteventime> After reading the config file...: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state disconnected
<rehpotsirhc> archive.ubuntu.com that is
<pitti> dooglus: it was our first power outage, the UPS blew up
<dooglus> pitti: isn't it common to have some kind of backup power supply, like UPS or generators in a data centre?
<fishdish> by the way, i'd like to go and build ubuntu from the source... are there instructions on how to do it or am i just going to shoot in the dark?
<noteventime> After reading the config file...: EAPOL: NO_KEY_RECIVE
<pitti> dooglus: indeed, but one went crazy :)
<dooglus> pitti: what does the 'U' stand for again?  ;)
<prada_> fishdish: you can't be serious !! ?
<fishdish> i need a custom distro for a handheld pc
<pitti> dooglus: unreliable, what else? :)
<noteventime> then, ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported, again
<dooglus> heh
<lotv> archive is back up yeah
<dle> OmegaAlpha - Are you using the radeon driver or ATI's fglrx driver?
<lotv> but us.security.ubuntu.com
<lotv> is unknown host
<fishdish> i could go and use instructions provided in emdebian.org
<_jason> lotv: hrmm me too :o, never mind then I suppose
<OmegaAlpha> dle,  i see what youa re saying about line 247
<lotv> bah
<OmegaAlpha> dle... everythign else is xorg foundation as the vendor
<thegladiator> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12103 doesnt say Evolution ?
<dle> OmegaAlpha - In my experience the fglrx driver is better.
<thegladiator> hwo can I do a gmail pop setup for evolution ?
<thegladiator> I need th gmail server
<OmegaAlpha> dle, do you think during installation of ubuntu that libglx.so was overwritten with that of Nvidias module?
<thegladiator> POP 3 server
<noteventime> pop.googlemail.com
<OmegaAlpha> dle, i believe mines Radeon
<noteventime> hmmm..... now it tells me SSID mismatch... Help please :'(
<FliesLikeALap> thegladiator, follow the instructions that gmail gives for setting up outlook express, that will have all the information you need
<thegladiator> thank you
<OmegaAlpha> i know its a ATI tech. Radeon Mobility U1
<emmo> Hiya..
<dooglus> does anyone here use web-based gmail and malone?
<prada_> thegladiator: probably because anyone usng linux would be smart enough to figure it out ;)
<dooglus> they don't seem to work well together
<thegladiator> lol
<prada_> dooglus: what's malone got to do wth gmail ?
<tafsen> Im following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport , but I can't manage to find java-package with apt
<dooglus> prada_: malone sends me emails to my gmail account, and I should be able to reply to them to add comments to bugs
<Seveas> dooglus, malone only accepts gpg-signed mail
<maihem> Kyo: servers seem to be back up
<dooglus> prada_: but when the email it sends me is due to a comment that I wrote, and I try to reply to that, gmail sends the reply to the wrong address
<dooglus> Seveas: no, that's not true.
<prada_> Seveas: that a apam protection feature ?
<dooglus> Seveas: it only accepts gpg-signed mail for raising new bugs, but for comments it doesn't require the mail to be signed
<prada_> s/apam/spam
<OmegaAlpha> hmm this is confusing
<OmegaAlpha> i think i should just give up on it
<fishdish> another curiosity: there is this computer called TYAN VX 50. It has 8 slots for AMD Opteron processors. We are trying to fix Ubuntu to work with all the 8 processors. We have a problem though: 4 of the processors are connected to the motherboard with a PCI-E. Therefore there's a PCI-E to cross to 4 processors which are missing from the configuration
<fishdish> How to get the 4 remaining processors work?
<dooglus> Seveas: see here: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc#head-4c8c06395760b0d311aad5407a14972c0ac94d8e
<OmegaAlpha> and move on to task number two.. getting my ext usb hd recognized
<dooglus> (nice URL :)
<Gyuszk> Guys, I'm using the AMD64 edition of Ubuntu, but what about codecs, DVD playback, ATI driver? Is there any howtos?
<fishdish> I have noticed that this is a kernel issue. Some ppl on #debian thoguht NUMA had to be reconfigured.
<fishdish> But i suspect NUMA has nothing to do with this.
<lotv> bah
<lotv> whatever happened to security.ubuntu.com
<bluefoxicy> fishdish:  e-mail the lkml, check vger.kernel.org for info on how to get on linux-kernel
<lotv> i dont remember it being down every
<erisco> why can't I download anything through the terminal or synaptic? I can't apt-get or wget!
<lotv> *ever
<eneska18> hello
<thegladiator> noteventime, pop.gmail.com or pop.googlemail.com ?
<Gyuszk> Guys, I'm using the AMD64 edition of Ubuntu, but what about codecs, DVD playback, ATI driver? Is there any howtos?
<FliesLikeALap> lotv,  security, ubuntu.com, and wiki.ubuntu.com are down, possibly others
<beco> HOLA
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know if there is a program on synaptic to convert iPod mp4a to mp3's
<Seveas> fishdish, try #ubuntu-server / #ubuntu-kernel, the people that develop the server-oriented kernel hang in there
<eneska18> JEST TU JAKIS POLAK ???????????????????/
<noteventime> thegladiator: any of them
<beco> COMO ANDAN
<fishdish> ok
<Seveas> eneska18, drop the caps and stick to english
<beco> QUIENES SON
<noteventime> thegladiator: but pop.googlemail.com is the "official" one
<Seveas> beco, same to you
<lotv> wiki has packages... no!
<thegladiator> thanks
<Gyuszk> beco, english please
<cafuego> !tell beco -about es
<lotv> damn my formatting
<Gyuszk> Guys, I'm using the AMD64 edition of Ubuntu, but what about codecs, DVD playback, ATI driver? Is there any howtos?
<eneska18> im from poland
<midwinter> Gyuszk, sure
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  what makes you think they understand what you're saying?
<FliesLikeALap> Gyuszk,  there is a howto for just about everything if you look
<erisco> sorry to ask again... but would there be any reason of why I cannot connect to the internet through my terminal?
<Gyuszk> yes?
<Seveas> eneska18, great but we speak english in here, ig you prefer polish, try #ubuntu-pl
<Gyuszk> Whats the URL? :)
<takedown> Gyuszk: look on forum about it
<eneska18> ty
<Seveas> Gyuszk, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Gyuszk> ok, thanks guys
<Gyuszk> & ubuntu rocks
<Gyuszk> ;)
<Seveas> Gyuszk, we know 
<erisco> 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)] 
<erisco> and it just sits there...
<prada_> Seveas: is ther entire launchpad/malone thing proprietary ?
<erisco> for any other source too
<Gyuszk> erisco, there are tons of official Ubuntu mirror servers
<Seveas> prada_, for now: yes, but it will be open sourced when it's approximately finished
<erisco> Gyuszk, so what are you suggesting?
<Seveas> erisco, power outage in the datacenter, use se.archive.ubuntu.com for now
<prada_> Seveas: yeah ... that's what Mark said ..
<nm> UPS > *
<nm> ;p
<Seveas> prada_, and I trust him on that 
<Seveas> nm, it's not just a power outage, it was referd to as a "small catastrophe"
<erisco> Seveas... oh really? Okay, so how do I specify what mirror I want to download from? I am trying to get wine
<prada_> doesn't matter ... that's what he said ... all we can do is wait and see :)
<adub> anyone get the orinoco classic gold card drivers to compile correctly??
<Seveas> erisco, you want that one from the wine repos anyways, /msg ubotu easysource
<DShepherd> What would cause compiz to run but not actually manage the windows?
<dooglus> "<pitti> it was our first power outage, the UPS blew up"
<eneska18> i don;t have emulator windows
<dooglus> erisco: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DShepherd> metacity --replace works fine
<DShepherd> compiz --replace kills all window manger functionality
<Thunderbird> anyone here has experience with hotplug on dapper?
<Thunderbird> I'm trying to get hotplug installed again (using the breezy package)
<thegladiator> someone who has got the evolution working for gmail ?
<elvirolo> hi all
<thegladiator> i cant connect to pop
<Thunderbird> it installs 'fine' but various files aren't installed for some reason
<thegladiator> actaully no were I have given my gmail password
<farous> thegladiator: lol me no prob what so ever
<elvirolo> can anoyne please tell me how to access NFS shares on a Ubuntu box ?
<thegladiator> I dont know where to feed it
<thegladiator> farous, where did you give the password?
<farous> thegladiator: funny realplayer pluging does not work here though ;)
<farous> thegladiator: first you need to enable email forwarding from gmail website
<dooglus> thegladiator: I got evolution 'working' with gmail once - you have to set the port, login method, and other stuff.  the help on gmail.com is useful - look at how to config outlook & take it from there
<thegladiator> farous, it doesnt work here as well mate ...we were discussing that , actually it says Available...
<eneska18> .
<eneska18> .
<eneska18> .
<farous> thegladiator: and it will ask you for the pass the first time you use it
<thegladiator> farous, forwarding done
<eneska18> i must have emulator
<Dav1d> alguien habla espaol?, speak spanish?
<thegladiator> farous, use what ? it didnt ask for the password
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kyo> So ... is ubuntu main server back up yet?
<dooglus> thegladiator: the problem was that once it was working, every time I did a 'send and receive' or whatever it's called, it would get only 3 to 10 emails from the server.  it was going to take a week or so of click that button to get all my mail.
<DShepherd> Dav1d, try #ubuntu-es
<farous> thegladiator: when you first try recieving or sending
<Seveas> Kyo, try instead of ask 
<thegladiator> farous, ah it didn ask with me
<thegladiator> dooglus, omg !
<thegladiator> mayb I shud try thinderbird then ?
<thegladiator> farous, it didnt ask pass for me oddly!
<farous> thegladiator: ok open the account
<dooglus> thegladiator: I think it's an issue at gmail's end - I tried with a different mail client and had the same problem
<thegladiator> farous, yep I have it opened
<thegladiator> never typed a password anywhere
<farous> dooglus: evolution running here no problems at all and gmail my main mail server
<farous> ok go to recieving mail
<dooglus> thegladiator: of course, you can tell gmail "only make mail I receive from now on available via POP" - but I wanted all my old mail too
<thegladiator> send /recv button I press and it trieds to connect to pop
<thegladiator> it didnt ask for the password not even once!
<farous> thegladiator: just let us set the window open the recieving email part
<martinS> hi, want will procmail do without procmailrc?
<instabin> composite is perty
<thegladiator> 2.4.1 evolution
<DShepherd> Is there a HOWTO on the forums on using the debs for XGl and compiz from the repos?
<thegladiator> farous, how mate ?
<farous> dooglus: and you can set it from gmail by selecting forwarding email after a specific date you can set it a year ago or whatever you want
<farous> thegladiator: open mail accounts and edit your gmail account
<Kyo> yay its back up
<thegladiator> farous, yep what there ?
<noteventime> yay! i got WPA working :)
<farous> ok you have a sub menus identity> recieving mail> ... press the recieving email one
<Kyo> noteventime yay ... and stuff
<thegladiator> yepp
<farous> ok server type pop
<farous> server pop.gmail.com
<thegladiator> correct
<thegladiator> okie
<farous> username your username@gmail.com
<farous> do not forget the @gmail.com part
<thegladiator> i did forget that :-)
<farous> use secure connection always
<oklinux> hey trappist got the printer working
<farous> authentication type Password
<thegladiator> ah thats the mistake @gmail.com part
<farous> and remember password
<thegladiator> and check remeber password ?
<thegladiator> yepp
<thegladiator> ok ? :-)
<farous> to check press the check for supported types before you close
<farous> thegladiator: now close and the way we go ;)
<thegladiator> perfect yep :)ty
<farous> thegladiator: do nto forget to set the sending email part too:)
<thegladiator> farous, and hey that real player thing I feel it is a site architecture problem ?
<thegladiator> yes
<DShepherd> This is crazy!
<farous> thegladiator: perhaps did not check other sites i just download now and view
<kiko> does anyone have a mac mini?
<thegladiator> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4721068.stm
<DShepherd> They are posting faster than I can read in the forums
<thegladiator> you can try the video ther it works
<thegladiator> I am mailing those site ppl!
<kiko> the mixer appears to be unsupported in breezy -- fact/fiction?
<thegladiator> hmm playing with me ?
<thegladiator> :-)
<tafsen> Im following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport , but I can't manage to find java-package with apt
<_jason> tafsen: have you enabled multiverse?
<Seveas> !find java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<thegladiator> farous, i was trying to send a mail
<thegladiator> MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first 39sm1565966nzk
<swistak> hey, anyone know if it's possible to unrar files inside tar without first untaring it and then unraring. just like with gzip ?
<tafsen> _jason: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<farous> thegladiator: did you set the send mail part the same way username@gmail.com
<_jason> tafsen: huh?
<Seveas> thegladiator, you need to make it use ssl for smtp...
<tafsen> _jason: that adress?? breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mlopes_> hi. is there any way to set up the chosen OS on GRUB before restarting?
<thegladiator> farous, Seveas  yaah thats correct
<thehil> can anyone here help me test gnomemeeting by calling t30.homelinux.org ?
<farous> thegladiator: ok do you have it opened
<_jason> tafsen: find the lines that say 'breezy', not 'breezy-backports'
<thegladiator> farous, yep I did that but...
<thegladiator> authentication ?
<thegladiator> PLAIN ? POP before SMTP ?
<thegladiator> plain is okay enuf correct ?
<farous> server type smtp
<tafsen> _jason: I don't have any that just say breezy multiverse
<_jason> tafsen: most likely, you need to add a 'multiverse' everywhere you see a 'universe'
<farous> and plain is ok
<_jason> tafsen: are you comfortable editing that file or would you rather read instructions on using synaptic?
<farous> server smtp.gmail.com
<thegladiator> thanks yep got it working now
<farous> great take care
<thegladiator> thanks you too
<farous> uw:)
<tafsen> _jason: I can edit source.list if that's what you mean
<pianoboy3333> is today update day or something?
<_jason> tafsen: ok, do you understand what you have to do?
<tafsen> _jason: Im just gonna write multiverse everywhere I see universe?
<SpecialBuddy> is there a way to install ubuntu without gnome or kde
<_jason> tafsen: yes
<_jason> tafsen: well, you are going to write 'universe multiverse' everywhere you see 'universe', to be clear
<tafsen> _jason: ok. What does that do really?
<pianoboy3333> SpecialBuddy, I was kinda wondering that too........... Like, is there a way to install ubuntu with just the terminal tho....
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<_jason> tafsen: that adds the multiverse repository, which is where that package is
<SpecialBuddy> I just want a terminal and that's about it
<SpecialBuddy> maybe fluxbox
<dabaR> the special buddy...
<SpecialBuddy> hi hi
<nm> my sources list for apt-get
<pianoboy3333> Is there anyway to get some type of linux on a comp w/ only a floppy drive?
<nm> is up at http://egremont.dyndns.org/
<nm> tafsen
<nm> ;/
<Kyo> whats the difference between breezy and horay besides from stability and security improvement?
<pianoboy3333> It's a REALLY old thinkpad
<dooglus> pianoboy3333: I've done it before
<dabaR> SpecialBuddy: install with the server option, then install x-window-system-core, and openbox
<nm> hmm
<nm> or not
<nm> one sec
<Xappe> i'm trying to install breezy server on a p2-366. I've purchased a new 40 GB maxtor that BIOS detects at startup. But when installing the installer hangs at 41% when starting the partitioner ("Scanning disks..." Suggestions?
<pianoboy3333> dooglus: w/ wat?
<dooglus> pianoboy3333: a long time ago, with SLS
<MisterN> n8
<tafsen> _jason: Like this? http://pastebin.com/558327
<dooglus> pianoboy3333: it came on about 20 floppies :)
<pianoboy3333> woa
<dabaR> Xappe: check disc integrity, notice the c vs. k
<_jason> tafsen: yep
<pianoboy3333> wine 0.9.8 is taking 4ever....
<nm> http://egremont.dyndns.org/apt/sources.list
<nm> ;p
<Xappe> dabaR: how?
<Kyo> pianoboy3333, I wonder if you have an ethernet with that laptop? you can install via network
<SpecialBuddy> there's a server option on the ubuntu install?
<pianoboy3333> Kyo, nope..... it's running win 3.1 now...
<tafsen> _jason: thx :)
<Xappe> SpecialBuddy: yes
<_jason> tafsen: np
<dabaR> SpecialBuddy: it is an option, it says when you start, for normal start, press enter, for server, type in server, I think the option is server
<farous> ok a quick question to switch from static ip to dhcp do all i need is just comment the static ip in the network/interfaces file or do i need to specifically say use dhcp
<dabaR> Xappe: it is an option in the install CD, you hit escape to get to it.
<SpecialBuddy> so I just want the server install and then apt-get the rest?
<prada_> Seveas: Can you giveme an insight as to how the Ubuntu release cycle connected to Debian ?  ... is it more closely tied to testing or  unstable for Debian ?
<dabaR> Xappe: or you can md5sum the iso, and then compare the result to the proper number.
<DShepherd> Ah
<dabaR> SpecialBuddy: ya, that is what I said.
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<Seveas> prada_, unstable (see wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/debian)
<Kyo> pianoboy3333: LOL ... dunno. I guess you can try those micro-linux that fits in a floppy disk
<SpecialBuddy> sounds good
<farous> SpecialBuddy: do not make a server install if you are planning on using X or using it as a desktop for light desktop check xubuntu
<pianoboy3333> hmm....
<Seveas> err
<SpecialBuddy> thanks dabar
<Seveas> !debain
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<DShepherd> compiz should come with it's own gnome-window-decoration?
<Seveas> prada_, --^
<SpecialBuddy> xubuntu
<Seveas> !tell DShepherd about xgl
<Xappe> dabaR: ah, the disc is ok...I think it has something to do with hardware or BIOS
<farous> ubuntu with xfce as defaul
<prada_> Seveas: thanks
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: how/what parts is ubuntu based on debian?
<dabaR> Xappe: you checked the disc?
<DShepherd> Seveas, Much thanks
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, look at the url ubotu gave
<Xappe> dabaR: i've used it for other installs
<Thunderbird> in general what modules are these days needed for usb mouses and keyboards?
<Thunderbird> I need to get mine up by hand
<Thunderbird> without hotplug / murasaki
<Thunderbird> tried lots of different combinations but can't get either of them working
<ale_> ciao
<dabaR> ciao tutti
<andriijas> whats the difference between installing using default ubuntu inistall cd and selecting server install and using ubuntu-server cd ?
<ale_> c'  qualcuno che parla italiano?
<thegladiator> the gmail doesnt delete the mails even if I use POP ?  and it also stores the sent mail list and Inbox list at the server even if I do a POP rcieve ?
<thegladiator> using evolution on Ubuntu
<nm> thegladiator: you can set your POP preferences from the gmail web UI
<psusi> thegladiator: no... pop just downloads messages from the server and usually deletes them
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nm> it isn't evolution settings that are to blame
<pianoboy3333> What would be a reason not to upgrade ubuntu? How come some people are still running hoary and such?
<psusi> thegladiator: send mail can not be placed on the server with pop... you need imap for that
<nm> log into gmail with your browser and choose the 'settings' link
<ale_> grazie a te!
<ale_> ciao
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, download limits for instance
<thegladiator> psusi, seemingly I send a mail from Evolution and it is there in the sent mail folder
<nm> pianoboy: laziness
<Seveas> or simply hoary working just fine
<psusi> thegladiator: then you are using imap, not pop
<thegladiator> I send it from evolution expecting my browser based gmail.com wud know nothing...
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: but breezy works fine too right?
<nm> thegladiator: gmail's pop service is somewhat unique, as i said, check your settings
<thegladiator> I am using POP and SMTP I guess,thats how I just configured...pop.gmail.com
<nm> from the web interface
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, sure, but if hoary works and is still supported, why go to breezy?
<adub> anyone in here get the orinoco patch drivers working in kismet
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, one of my servers still runs hoary 
<adub> need to get monitor mode working
<psusi> with imap the mail stays on the server... including sent mail... the server also keeps track of what messages you have read, and so on... with pop, all that is done on the client..
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: 'cause it's the newest version.....?
<nm> psusi: gmail doesn't support IMAP
<psusi> mm: if that's the case then your sent mail wouldn't show up in their web interface
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, that's not always top priority 
<psusi> mm: and mail you read via the web interface would show up as unread when you open evolution
<nm> psusi: IMAP has nothing to do with sent mail
<thegladiator> in webinterface I go to setting and this is what I see...
<naetrick> How do I tell apt not to check for updates for certain applications?
<nm> he uses SMTP to send mail
<nm> and POP to receive it
<prada_> Seveas: isn't the frequent release cycle a sellng pont for Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, if i were to deploy breezy instead of hoary on my cluster, I would need to go to the datacenter for installtests - takes time 
<psusi> nm: imap allows your sent mail folder to be on the server instead of local
<naetrick> For example, I don't want it to check for updates for linux-tree, linux-source, etc. Also, do you know when MythTV 0.19 will be "in apt"?
<nm> psusi: no, IMAP is a protocol used to receive mail
<nm> not send it
<Ramunas> Seveas how do you insert that smile?
<thegladiator> there is this options...
<Seveas> prada_, for home users yes, for servers: no, there the long term support is the selling point
<nm> as i said, what appears in your 'Sent Items' folder has nothing to do with IMAP
<psusi> nm: I'm not talking about sending... I'm talking about the copy that is kept in your "Sent Mail" folder
<thegladiator> when messages are acessed with POP keep Gmails copy in the Inbox!
<Seveas> in 4 years from now my servers most ikely still run dapper
<nm> psusi: only mail you were 'sending' at some point would appear in your 'sent mail' folder
<Seveas> thegladiator, that's configurable
<nm> thegladiator: yes, you can change that option
<psusi> nm: with pop it just downloads all messages into local folders, including inbox and sent mail is kept local.. with imap, sent mail is on the server so when you send messages, the copy is stored on the server
<dooglus> Does Gmail support IMAP? ( http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=10339&topic=1555 ) Gmail doesn't currently support IMAP access. As part of our ongoing commitment to give our users easy access to their email, we have introduced POP access. We look forward to announcing other new features as they become available.
<thegladiator> Seveas, thats configurable ...but it is alwso working with Send mails
<Docta> How do I set up dual monitors in Xorg?  Does it have a configurator like xf86config?
<thegladiator> thats nice
<prada_> Seveas: would you compare dapper to say debian stable at that tme ?
<nm> psusi: again, you're incorrect, the protocol used to receive mail has nothing to do with the 'sent' folder
<nm> since you send mail with SMTP
<thegladiator> actually I want everything to rmain As it is even if I use evolution...
<thegladiator> I want nothing to be deleted or something ...just as it was before..
<psusi> nm: IMAP allows you to upload messages to the server... this is how the sent mail folder can exist on the server
<Seveas> prada, it'll still be dapper, what's released in april '06 plus security updates
<thegladiator> So I gues this one is perfect gor me right ?
<thegladiator> I see
<nm> psusi: that isn't true
<psusi> nm: yes, it is
<Seveas> prada_, and most likely a few backports
<nm> no, it really isn't
<SAAD3000> guys is it okey if my wireless lan led light doesn't flash on when i activate the device???
<psusi> nm: go read the RFC, or if you are too lazy to do that, use an imap server and copy a message to a folder on the server... you can't do that with pop
<thegladiator> nm, so it just keeps a copy of send mails you mean ?
<dooglus> psusi: google claim not to support IMAP.  what do you know that they don't?
<thegladiator> psusi, its working with me with POP mayb IMOP is configured them
<DCCOLE> *** SDL version 1.2.3 not found!
<psusi> thegladiator: are you just talking about your inbox or the sent mail folder?
<nm> psusi: i'm well aware that IMAP allows you to do that
<thegladiator> i dont know
<DCCOLE> how do i fix
<nm> but you don't SEND mail with IMAP
<thegladiator> sent mail folder psusi
<Seveas> !tell DCCOLE about compiling
<prada_> Seveas:  I really am trying to undestand the entire release cycles for distros here ... not specfcally ubuntu , since it's very obvious that desktop tech. is movng at a much quicker rate than say the core system ..
<tsw> uh 666 opples here
<psusi> nm: I never said you did... I said the "Sent Mail" folder can only be on the server with imap
<nm> psusi: but that isn't at all the case
<Seveas> prada_, for Ubuntu the release cycle is: release every april and october, 18 months security support for every release
<dooglus> psusi: google's SMTP server puts the sent mail into the sent 'folder'
<thegladiator> I send a mail from Evoolution , there was a copy at Gmail's sned folder of the same....
<nm> too much time reading RFCs has fried your brain
<thegladiator> dooglus, that explains it I guess thanks ...
* Kyo looks at matrix screen saver @_@ ... very hypothizing.
<nm> if you're making that assumption
<Seveas> prada_, and every approx. 2 years there will be a release with 3 (desktop) to 5 (server) year support
<psusi> dooglus: ohh... that's odd... that wouldn't work very well if you don't use their smtp server then.. heh
<DCCOLE> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<nm> psusi: except that it records mail you send using their web interface in the 'sent items' folder as well
<thegladiator> so in shout dooglus gmail works as if I dont have evolution running right ?
<prada_> Seveas: any info / roadmap on the wiki ?
<Seveas> DCCOLE, read the documentation of whatever you are compiling....
<thegladiator> short*
<dooglus> psusi: if you don't use gmail's server to send mail, why would you expect the sent mail to end up in your gmail account?
<psusi> nm: right... it's a bit odd to do that on the smtp server side of things... the smtp server isn't supposed to know or care about your inbox
<mazatl> Hello, my sound does not work and I try to run 'alsaconf'
<psusi> nm: when you are sending to someone else that is
<mazatl> but it says command not found
<dooglus> thegladiator: "in shout"?  what's shout?
<FlyingSquirrel32> If i put a script in init.d and a link in rcS.d, will it be run as root?
<psusi> dooglus: I wouldn't expect it to end up there either way... that's odd that they hacked their smtp server to do that
<thegladiator> dooglus, sorry short*
<Seveas> prada_, that IS the roadmap  the roadmap per release is determined on the semi-anually Ubuntu conferences, the one for dapper is at DapperRoadmap on the wiki iirc
<thegladiator> so in short dooglus gmail works as if I dont have evolution running right ?
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, yes
<Elreino> anyone can help me? my gnome lags
<nm> we archived sent mail server-side
<dooglus> thegladiator: oh, i see.  I didn't stick with the evolution/gmail combination for more than an hour or so.  it just wasn't working well for me.
<nm> using SMTP
<nm> and by 'we' i mean the isp i worked at before i started school
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<thegladiator> ah
<nm> whatever you like sir
<DCCOLE> how do i install SDL
<Seveas> DCCOLE, read the wikipage ubotu sent you...
<fishdish> what about running Ubuntu on a MIPS processor? the next computer i have is a MIPS -based development board that represents a handheld. If i build a Debian kernel with MIPS support and then build Ubuntu on top of it, will it work?
<thegladiator> it seems even if I have my POP running and evolution downloads or sends the mail , gmail takes it as if it is done in the web interface!
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: any ideas why I might be able to run the link with sudo but when I restart the machine it doens't?
<psusi> nm: that's an odd thing to do... usually the smtp server just forwards mail to another smtp server, or drops it in the local user's mailbox...
<nm> odd is a relative term
<Seveas> fishdish, possibly, but you're the first to do that so you WILL run into problems. Better use debian 
<psusi> nm: with that kind of hack, you will not get mail in your gmail sent folder if you don't use their smtp server, and your local sent mail folder in evolution isn't sycned with the gmail one
<DCCOLE> i did but it says cant find SDL
<psusi> would be much better to use imap
<mazatl> Hi, I have no sound on my fresh Ubuntu install, what do I have to run?
<thegladiator> well I guess gmail's plicy is unique actually
<nm> psusi: if you use their web UI or their smtp server
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, depends on the name it has  in rcS.d and what it does
<nm> it will still end up in the sent folder
<psusi> nm: right....
<slide23> Im trying to think of the name of another http server (now apache), its got a paper airplaine as its logo, does anyone know what im talking about? hehe
<psusi> nm: but use evolution with another smtp server and it won't... an now evolution is keeping a local sent mail folder that is out of sync with the gmail one
<nm> and?
<prada_> Seveas: Yes, I am aware of that ... I'm pokng for the server/desktop "versions" info  if you could so call it for Ubuntu ... I'm looking at macro stuff in the sense that how would a dapper server install compare to more commercial offerngs and the viability at the time of release
<thegladiator> nm, so I can just hook up any of my accounts and download everything without losing the copy in gmail
<thegladiator> ?
<nm> if you use a different smtp server you obviously have two mail accounts
<nm> thegladiator: yes, as long as your gmail settings are configured as such
<nm> just make sure it is set to keep messages
<nm> even after they are downloaded using POP
<psusi> nm: you wouldn't have that problem if you used imap... plus the problem of the read status of the messages aren't in sync, so if you read it on the web, then open evoluiton, it shows up as unread
<thegladiator> Yepp
<nm> well, send an email to the gmail team
<nm> and suggest they implement IMAP
<thegladiator> years back when I did this , they killed the mail !
<Seveas> prada_, terrible. The good thing about RHEL and SLES is being certified for all kinds of commercial products. Ubuntu is just starting its certification programme (the only certification so far is DB2).
<nm> but they have the web interface, imap isn't really necessary
<nm> imo
<thegladiator> thats why I never bothered to use a client ...
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: didn't know name matters. name: kdc.sh code:domainname home   /usr/sbin/krb5kdc
<psusi> nm: so?  usually you're going to use a local smtp server from your isp... you're perfectly free to do so and send mail with the From: field identifying your gmail account instead
<thegladiator> which one is better thunderbird or evolution any opinions ?
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, rename the link to S99kdc.sh
<nm> psusi: not if your isp knows anything about properly configuring their smtp servers
<nm> heh
<Thunderbird> hi
<psusi> nm: unless you prefer to use a real mail cleint to the web interface and keep them in sync
<Thunderbird> is there anything needed to get udev working?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: ok. why?
<Thunderbird> I can't get my usb mouse and keyboard working
<Thunderbird> it worked before
<adub> will ndiswrapper allow my wifi card to go into monitor mode??
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, only S* and K* scripts are run (Start and Kill)
<nm> what isp are you using that doesn't require you to properly authenticate with your isp assigned email address and send from it only?
<Seveas> adub, no
<nm> haha
<DCCOLE> Where Can i Find the SDL
<nm> i'll sell the name of it to spammers
<DCCOLE> AND WHAT IS IT???
<nm> they'll sign up right away
<nm> ;p
<psusi> nm: wrong... their server accepts messages from you because you are in their network... smtp servers don't check the From header, you can put whatever you like there.. I have 6 email accounts but I allways use my local smtp server for all of them
<fishdish> Seveas ... okays. I just think that it would be nice to have the device with ubuntu. Debian would run on it anyways
<thegladiator> in thy opinion , Evolution orThunderbird ?
<Seveas> DCCOLE, if you had actually read the page: apt-cache search sdl | grep dev
<prada_> Seveas: hmmm ... any idea on the kind of certifications ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: oh. slight technicality :) and the 99?
<amphi> DCCOLE: don't shout - apt-cache search sdl
<adub> seveas do you know anything about getting an orinoco gold in monitor mode this card i have been following the tutorial on ubuntuforums but no luck on the tutorial i error on #make
<fishdish> &me is going to shuffle the debian docs...
<wastrel> hi
<Seveas> prada_, things like oracle and other commercial software, similarly to RHEL and SLES - with the big difference that SLES and RHEL are quite expensive and Ubuntu is free
<nm> psusi: well i wouldn't do that
<nm> nor would any security minded individuals i know
<Seveas> prada_, you really should contact canonical if you want more info
<nm> i'm not saying you can't, and if you want to
<nm> and are concerned
<nm> as i said
<[Jonne] > does anyone have problems reaching the repo's?
<nm> send an email from one of your six accounts
<nm> to the gmail team
<adub> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131197&highlight=orinoco       <------ to anyone that can help me with orinoco patch drivers there is my output
<psusi> nm: wouldn't do what?  use the closest and fastest server availible? rather than one half way across the world?
<nm> expressing your interest in IMAP
<erik__> Hello all
<steen>  Hey there. I need help connecting my stationary to my laptop via ieee1394. I got the eth1394 up and running and I can ping with answer. Now what? Laptop Ubunti live, stationary SimplyMepis. Need to move some files thats all...
<mazatl> How do I configure sound if alsaconf does not work?
<psusi> nm: I don't have a gmail account... so I don't really care...
<nm> i use the smtp server of the company who's assigned me the address
<Seveas> prada_, they can give much more (and much more accurate) info - I am not too interestedd in that part of Ubuntu and have not been following it very well
<nm> and i don't allow open use of any smtp server i am in charge of
<Seveas> nm, why not, spammeers would love you 
<[Jonne] > i can reach archive.ubuntu.org fine on one box (by pinging it), but if i do apt-get update, it returns 'temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<wastrel> what's the program that identifies the os over the network?
<psusi> nm: it isn't an open relay... the server checks your IP addy to see if you are ok to send, or requires you to login... it never looks at the From field...
<crimsun> wastrel: nmap
<nm> seveas: i got too much love where i worked before
<nm> :D
<Xenguy> 0/b
<Seveas> hehe
<[Jonne] > wastrel: you mean nmap?
<Xenguy> sorry
<psusi> nm: a lot of people at work are behind a firewall and can't directly reach outside smtp servers.. in that case, you have to use the local smtp server
<Seveas> psusi, that's why they invented tunnelling 
<psusi> Seveas: no need... just give it to the company smtp server and let it worry about delivering it
<wastrel> heh ok yes it is nmap
<prada_> Seveas: yeah ... thanks anyway.
<wastrel> there was a separate one once upon a time
<wastrel> iirc
<wastrel> i forgot nmap can do that :] 
<nm> nmap with the -O option attempts to do o/s fingerprinting
<nm> works best if there is at least one open port, and one port that isn't firewalled, but is still closed
<eugman> How can I check my local ip?
<mark__> can someone reccomend me a code editor to use that supports python, perl, php etc
<Seveas> mark__, vim
<amphi> eugman: ifconfig
<wastrel> eugman:  nmap localhost
<farous> mark__: for python spe is great
<nm> lol
<farous> mark__: but you might consider eclipse
<eugman> thanks
<DCCOLE> okay but what packade do i use
<steen> I need help connecting my stationary to my laptop via ieee1394. I got the eth1394 up and running and I can ping with answer. Now what? Laptop Ubunti live, stationary SimplyMepis. Need to move some files thats all...
<DCCOLE> it still say sdl version 1.2.3  isnt installed????
<mark__> farous, eclipse works with a wide range of things?
<Seveas> DCCOLE, libsdl1.2-dev
<mark__> I tried vim
<amphi> DCCOLE: install the dev package
<farous> yap and thats the beauty of it
<mark__> but it was a bit strange
<Seveas> mark__, hehe 
<mark__> I thought eclipse only supported java
<mark__> :\
<amphi> mark__: heresy!
<Seveas> mark__, pyclipse plugin 
* amphi anathematises mark__ 
<Ramunas> Seveas how do you put that smile?
<farous> lol i found woring with vim a little bit strange too
<Seveas> Ramunas, x-chat autoreplace can do funny things
* Seveas  vim
<amphi> farous: whoring with vim??
<farous> trying to use it amphi is a better way to put it
* polpak <3 vim <3
<farous> any way quite happy with spe
* psusi hugs emacs
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<Seveas> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<nm> lol
<nm> hot for emacs and imap
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (don't fuss with the bot)
<nm> i should have known
<nm> ;D
<adub> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131197&highlight=orinoco       <------ to anyone that can help me with orinoco patch drivers there is my output
<cyphase> *sigh*
* cyphase just got accused of hacking into a college file server
<nm> pfft
<nm> way to cover your tracks
<nm> ;/
<amphi> cyphase: you are t3h 3vil ;)
<mark__> hrrm
<cyphase> haha
* psusi actually just started messing with imap recently... put had been putting up with pop3 for 10 years and finally decided to try something new
<cyphase> well, not accused exactly..
<mark__> can someone give me a sudo apt-get install thingy to download eclipse plugins to support python'/perl/php
<mark__> :|
<cyphase> but the guy pretty much told everyone that i'd hacked into it
<nm> cyphase: prove you didn't, sue for slander/libel
<wastrel> ok for my next trick, i have a nice blue gnome theme, and changed the gdm theme to a nice blue one, but the gnome loading screen is still the brown human theme - how do i change that?
<nm> call it a day
<nm> call it a win
<LinuxJones> my fonts look a bit edgy on new laptop can someone help ?
<wastrel> <3 imap
<cyphase> nm, i've been thinking about it :P
<psusi> I set up an imap server at work and a little bash script to fetch lkml messages from lkml.org... ~17000 messages since jan 1 and it's working perfectly... heh
<wastrel> i'm setting it up today
<nm> imap is cool when you want to be checking the same mail from a bunch of different places
<nm> thats where POP becomes super-annoying
<wastrel> haven't bothered for a few months since i installed ubuntu but i looooved having imap
<psusi> nm: exactly
<wastrel> it's also good if you like to try different mail clients
<paquin> hi there
<cyphase> all i did was boot a linux live cd on a desktop computer there
<wastrel> evo/thunderbird/sylpheed/balsa
<wastrel> etc
<paquin> is there a way to change the image that is shown when ubuntu is loading??
<amphi> cyphase: really? and the dunce said you were 'hacking'?
<Seveas> !tell paquin about usplash
<amphi> wastrel: you forgot mutt ;)
<nm> sounds like physical security at that 'college' site is excellent
<wastrel> amphi:  well mutt goes without saying :] 
<cyphase> amphi, he got the information from someone else
<nm> if you were able to just toss in a CD and boot from it
<cyphase> amphi, and that person happens to be offended by me
<cyphase> for whatever reason
* farous wouldn't it be great if there is tab completion in the address bar of firefox for websites :) i am spoilled by linux
<cyphase> so he might just be repeating false information from someone else
<cyphase> and you know how they have monitoring programs on school computers..
<polpak> farous, agreed. That would be nice. Someone should make a plugin
<amphi> farous: in its advanced stages, the tab-disease makes you attempt to tab-complete words as you think them
<DCCOLE> what is libjpeg??
<cyphase> i think he might have sniffed my password when i tried to SSH into this computer from there
<nm> cyphase: so why are you booting from a livecd if you arn't the administrator?
<wastrel> anyone know how to re-theme the gnome loading screen?  i don't like the brown default theme
<farous> amphi: lol :)
<amphi> DCCOLE: a library for reading/writing jpeg image files, startlingly
<cyphase> nm, i wanted to see if it would work, because they had this hardware protection thing
<farous> polpak: :)
<cyphase> not very good, consdiering it worked :P
<DCCOLE> okay do you know the package name???
<polpak> cyphase, how could he sniff the password from ssh ? it's encrypted... ?
<wastrel> keylogger
<nm> polpak: a keylogger?
<cyphase> polpak, i meant keylogged
<amphi> farous: there is a perl script for irssi that lets you tab-complete all words ;)
<cyphase> so i've changed it
<polpak> cyphase, but weren't you using a linux live cd?
<amphi> DCCOLE: apt-cache search libjpeg
<farous> amphi: am using tab completion on irssi but not for all words will go hunt it down then :)
<cyphase> polpak, yes
<amphi> farous: it's on/linked from irssi.org
<pianoboy3333> It seems there was a new kernel today?
<amphi> farous: needless to say, it's almost unusable
<cyphase> pianoboy3333, yes
<polpak> pianoboy3333, yes, and a new version of wine from winehq
<farous> amphi: :(
<pianoboy3333> cyphase: right
<cyphase> polpak, and it isn't downloading, probably because traffic :)
<xualo> root@linux:/# apt-get install mplayer
<xualo> Reading package lists... Done
<xualo> Building dependency tree... Done
<xualo> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<xualo> <---- any reason why cant find the package on the net?
<pianoboy3333> cyphase: yet grub only shows the 12-10? Correct? or do i have to fix it?
<cyphase> polpak, i mean wine
<polpak> cyphase, yeah, I had to retry like 20 times to get the whole thing
<cyphase> pianoboy3333, it's an update to 12-10
<cyphase> pianoboy3333, so it'll sill say 12-10
<pianoboy3333> cyphase: and the loading screen is blue?
<eugman> Hey any ideas why ssh -X might now be having any effect different from ssh?
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please help me! How can I reload Grub to MBR after reinstalling Windows XP?
<slide23> Has anyone setup lighttp on ubuntu or know of a guide/deb for it?
<cyphase> pianoboy3333, huh? mine was the same.. at least the kernel boot. i didn't go into the grub menu
<cyphase> polpak, i haven't quite hit 20 yet :P
<nm> ltibor65: just run grub-install again
<nm> normally if you want to dual-boot, it saves a lot of hassle to install windows first
<eugman> ltibor65 I used the installcd to reinstall but leaving the filestructure intact but I'm pretty sure there is a less messy way
<amphi> ltibor65: I would boot from cd, mount the hd / somewhere, chroot to it, and run grub-install - but there may be a better way(tm)
<xualo> anyone please?
<LinuxJones> Argh someone please help my fonts look like crap on notebooks' LCD screen !!
<Drac[Server] > I want to install a new sound card in this machine. What will I need to do to get it to work if it doesn't right away?
<pianoboy3333> cyphase: what is the kernel, it's not a different version of ubuntu? What would happen if I ran the 12-9?
<eugman> Hey what difference does the -X in ssh -X supposed to do exactly?
<nm> xualo: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28MPlayer.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<trappist> eugman: it allows X forwarding
<Seveas> eugman, on a default ubuntu system: nothing ;)
<wastrel> eugman:  man ssh  baby
<trappist> eugman: so you can run gui apps on the remote machine, and they'll display locally
<wastrel> i was thinking someone should write a man howto
<eugman> Right any idea why it might not be doing that?
<cyphase> pianoboy3333, it would run
<Seveas> (eugman: that one is on by default in Ubuntu)
<eugman> I have the ssh server set up but not configed
<adub> what compiler matches the ubuntu kernel for 5.10/breezy
<Seveas> eugman, the server has to allow it too (default Ubuntu does it)
<trappist> adub: 3.4
<wastrel> i definitely get a lot more out of man pages now that i've been using them for 10+ years  i would have loved some hints on reading them back when i was getting started
<trappist> adub: gcc-3.4
<eugman> do I have to open the program from the server like type firefox in terminal?
<xualo> cheers nm
<adub> trappist gez i still can not get these stupid drivers to compile properly i dont knwo what it could be
<eugman> or is it supposed to be more like vnc
<trappist> adub: what drivers, and what's the problem
<Seveas> eugman, firefox and remote is stupid
<nm> xualo: indeed, check out that site if you have more questions of that nature
<Seveas> but for any other gui app: yes
<Seveas> (in the terminal)
<xualo> yeah for sure man
<adub> orinoco gold patch drivers to get monitor mode working on my card with kismet
<xualo> thanks alot for the link
<xualo> :D
<adub> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131197&highlight=orinoco       <------ to anyone that can help me with orinoco patch drivers there is my output
<eugman> I have a diskless terminal running off a live cd. is it still dumb?
<Merturk_NB> is there a radius server precompiled for ubuntu?
<nm> merturk_NB: i don't know about precompiled, but try out freeradius
<trappist> eugman: Seveas misspoke - it's *usually* dumb.  sometimes there are good reasons to do it.
<adub> the above trappist is the error of my compile  and i did  CC=gcc-3.4 prior to compiling to make sure the correct compilier was used
<nm> if you mean a binary package, i'm sure you can find one somewhere
<nm> but it is a small package, easy to compile
<Seveas> trappist, I mean that firefox is acting dumb when started remotely 
<trappist> adub: someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think orinoco chipsets are supported by the madwifi drivers, which are shipped with ubuntu
<eugman> ahhh
<polpak> Merturk_NB, There's Freeradius, radiusd-cistron and radiusd-livingston
<Merturk_NB> anything opensource for windows?
<polpak> Merturk_NB, and xtradius
<Seveas> Merturk_NB, this is #ubuntu, not #windows...
<adub> trappist  yeah but monitor mode doesnt work my card does work properly but the monitor mode part of my card does not
<eugman> Could you elaborate on the cognative impairment of a remotely used firefox?
<Seveas> eugman, if you start it locally first and then try to start it remotely, it will simply open a new window locally
<Seveas> and the other way around
<eugman> ah k
<Seveas> firefox is really annoying
<Seveas> it has all kinds of 'features' like this
<trappist> Seveas: yeah there is that.  I don't even know HOW it manages to screw that up.
<eugman> as long as I can still do it remotely I can deal with that
<trappist> so when I use firefox remotely, I use konqueror locally.
<adub> trappist do you have any suggestions
<farous> Seveas: but it is better then other browsers. Using opera9 preview2 myself but firefox for my needs is ok
<adub> i mean i could copy my kismet.conf file but i dont think the problem is within that
<eugman> now what were to happen if I were to use a gui-less live cd like salvare and typed firefox remotely? Big errors? Anyway to access gui over ssh?
<Seveas> farous, opera s[censored] lls imho 
<nm> eugman: likely errors about not being able to connect to a display
<nm> heh
<Seveas> I use firefox and sometimes epiphany
<nm> brb, need food
<wastrel> anyone know how i can change the theme of the gnome loading screen?  i changed gdm and gnome themes but the loading screen is still the brown human theme...
<adub> actually brb i have a sure fire was to test if its kismet
<adub> doubt it is though
<farous> Seveas: scensored ? sorry did not understand :)
<Seveas> farous, I said something quite negative, let's keep it at that 
<polpak> wastrel, you're talking about after you enter your user/pass but before it loads your theme?
<farous> Seveas: ok
<trappist> adub: from that error message it looks like a bug in the driver code
<wastrel> polpak:  yes, where it shows the status window for gnome startup
<cyphase> how do you check ssh logs again?
<trappist> adub: your kismet error message might be helpful
<rambo3> http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<wastrel> splash screen thx rambo
<xualo> i think my apt-get its fu*#$##$  up its says this thing (E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386)
<oklinux> any one here try mepis before jump to ubuntu ?
<rambo3> and offcourse : http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0
<farous> xualo: look at your source list you might need to enable extra repos and watch language here
<Drac[Server] > I'm shocked... Still unanswered?
<Rat> Hey, I was wondering if any of you guys knew of the following problem: After installing ubunt on my computer and it gets done installing the base system and it all I get this all colored screen.
<rambo3> is mplayer in ubuntu repos? thay had some bad policy while making free software
<Rat> And nothing runs
<Seveas> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<DCCOLE> configure: error: SDL_image library
<wastrel> rambo3:  it's in universe
<wastrel> rambo3:  in breezy at least
<thegladiator> hwo can I make thunderbird my default application ?
<eugman> ok so is there any way to load a gui from the terminal or would that make things impossible because of the now obscured terminal
<thegladiator> email app i.e
<rambo3> more of a rethorical question
<farous> thegladiator: goto prefereed application under system>pref
<thegladiator> yep thank you
<DCCOLE> configure: error: SDL_image library
<farous> :)
<prada_> DCCOLE: what about it
<DCCOLE> how do i get it
<prada_> the error or SDL_image ? :) .. apt-cache search sdl and install the lbsdl-dev package or something ...
<Seveas> DCCOLE, *sigh* just read that wiki page about compiling, use apt-cache creatively and install what comes out of it...
<cyphase> :O
<nm> heh, is there a bind-chroot debian package?
<cyphase> he tried to SSH into my computer..
<DCCOLE> i tryed that no luck
<nm> if not, there ought to be
<Drac[Server] > I want to install a new sound card in this machine. What will I need to do to get it to work if it doesn't right away?
<nm> i mean granted, it was quite easy to install bind in a chroot jail just using the normal package
<nm> but still
<Seveas> !find bind
<thegladiator> farous, but what shud I type instaed of evolution %s in command line ? ( system-prefernces-prefered app
<thegladiator> sorry got it :)
<nm> thegladiator: thunderbird-bin?
<slide23> Does anyone know of a how to or guide for creating a deb from some source for ubuntu?
<farous> thegladiator: that for you to figure i use evolution exclusivley did not even bother to download thunderbird
<thegladiator> not that nm
<prada_> DCCOLE: libsdl-image1.2-dev
<farous> thegladiator: try dpkg -L thunderbird |grep bin
<nm> i only use thunderbird in mac os x
<nm> for RSS feeds
<progrock> anyone know how to play a 3gp file?
<thegladiator> yepp. btw , I had program listing in the same mnu so got it worknig
<thegladiator> thanks
<farous> search what is the binary file name with this command if thunderbird is the packagename
<YaST> ppl.. I got my keyboard lyaout right when I installed dapper
<YaST> but after I did a system upgrade
<thegladiator> progrock, why not install the codecs package
<YaST> the keyboard layout got fucked
<prada_> Seveas: does ubotu have a package search feature ?
<YaST> :S
<Seveas> prada_, !find
<thegladiator> progrock, install all codecs , wincodecs i.e1
<bimberi> slide23: start here - wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<prada_> !find sdl
<progrock> thegladiator, whats the package name?
<slide23> bimberi, ty :)
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell progrock about codecs
<bimberi> slide23: yw :)
<NoiZeR> irc.cl
<YaST> it is right on the options when I go on 'System -> Preferences -> Keyboard'
<progrock> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<macdonal> ubuntus tele me about xconfig
<DCCOLE>  SDL_net library needed
<macdonal> ubuntus tell me about xconfig
<DCCOLE> arghh this is a pain
<thegladiator> progrock, try this also !restricted
<thegladiator> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<prada_> !fnd mplayer
<ubotu> prada_: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> l8r thx for the info
<adub> anyone get monitor mode working with orinoco gold classic
<macdonal> ubotu tell me about xconfig
<prada_> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<Drac[Server] > DCCOLE, install the SDL_net package. :P
<progrock> lol, yeah the !easysource is broken.. well maybe jsu tnever implemented
<DCCOLE> whats the package name???
<thegladiator> prada, use mplayer...thats the best :)
<foopub> My screen is using 640x480 resolution, but I want 1024x768, and I've left no other options in xorg.conf. Yet, in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution only gives 640x480 as an option. I'm on a Inspiron 1100 laptop. Anyone have any ideas?
<Seveas> DCCOLE, USE THE SEARCH
<cyphase> woohoo, wine finally installed :)
<progrock> neither is !restricted tho, odd
<farous> prada i think it would be better to msg ubot in private /msg ubotu
<Drac[Server] > DCCOLE, sdl_net....
<Kyo> So if I have my own mail server for my linux box, I can make an email like kyo@witheringtohome.com?
<thegladiator> progrock, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tatters> Does anyone know of a package like phpgroupware that works with apache2?
<macdonal> can someone tell me about configuring my xserver again for the screen resolution..?
<Seveas> !xcfg
<thegladiator> go to that page has all the info you have
<ubotu> [xcfg]  to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Seveas> ^-- macdonal
<prada_> thegladiator: I've been using it for more than 6 years now ...
<progrock> thegladiator, wouldnt automatrix install all of those?
<thegladiator> mplayer nah ?
<YaST> I can I cange My Keyboard layout on X and console and everything to United Kingdom keyboard layout ?
<YaST> help me pls
<Seveas> !tell progrock about automatix
<prada_> thegladiator: yes
<davro> currently running breezy, and im trying to use gtk-gnutella but its telling me that is running an old version, any ideas of howto upgrade using apt ?
<thegladiator> progrock, never used that one...perhaps asks the lads
<thegladiator> prada, from terminal or GUI ?
<DCCOLE> nope no luck in search
<Seveas> thegladiator, you shouln't use it
<thegladiator> great I am a fan of mplayer also
<prada_> thegladiator: both ...
<Seveas> it's pure evil in its worst form 
<YaST> I can I cange My Keyboard layout on X and console and everything to United Kingdom keyboard layout ? pls someone ?
* farous haven't been called a lad for some years now ;)
<Drac[Server] > DCCOLE, do you have all of the repositories enabled?
<thegladiator> ah me prefers terminal
<thegladiator> sorry guys :)
<YaST> a
* farous poke thegladiator in his arm
<thegladiator> Seveas, Sorry I come from a non english speaking country :)
<DCCOLE> i got it
<Seveas> Davey, grab a deb from the gtk-gnutella site
<farous> thegladiator: most of us here i think are that too including me
<thegladiator> so excuse me
<muep> ehh... I got xgl&compiz working but for some reason I don't have the transparency menu in titlebar menu :(
<thegladiator> progrock, never used that one...perhaps asks the Gentlemen out here :)
<YaST> muep, no one has
<muep> wobbly windows and cube work great, though
<muep> oh
<YaST> cause there is no version of compiz
<YaST> with that
<YaST> ;)
<thegladiator> hey ...what are you guys complaining about now ? :)
<YaST> still
<muep> I hope it'll come soon
<YaST> there is a script
<Seveas> xgl is pure gui
<YaST> name opacity
<Seveas> it's so cool 
<YaST> that does the trick
<YaST> Seveas, true
<YaST> :D
<YaST> and Im using it on a laptop
<muep> transset doesn't work?
<farous> Seveas: pitty the how to is only for dapper
<Drac[Server] > Isn't there a !thing about punctuation?
<YaST> with a Intel 915GM graphic card
<jonoxer> Anyone seen a problem with Dapper in the last week where keyboard input starts auto-repeating on the period (.) character after an hour or two of uptime? It's like someone holds their finger on the . key, and it's happened to me on 3 different machines in the last week, nothing common between them except tracking latest Dapper
<Seveas> !enter
<YaST> ;)
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Gyuszk> by all
<Drac[Server] > Thanks, Seveas. :)
<muep> farous: but dapper's coming soon
<bimberi> Seveas: i have to ask :)  - how do you do the character (btw i cut/paste to get that one)?
<farous> muep: would be great if it comes with dapper though i highly doubt it ;) perhaps in backports
<muep> but it's already in universe
<DCCOLE> okay after i get the package
<DCCOLE> how do i make the File
<muep> is it going to get removed?
<thegladiator> * lad : an australian teen who thinks they are gods gift women and men alike
<thegladiator> people in high schools who think there cool.
<Drac[Server] > DCCOLE, the package does it. If you need it for compiling, you might try the -dev extension.
<Seveas> bimberi, x-chat autoreplace
<farous> muep: i do not have dapper so do not know completely ignorent in the dark. talking about xgl though
<thegladiator> sorry for the offtopic remark
<ANA^_^> l
<bimberi> Seveas: ah, kk 
<muep> I thought it would stay in universe for the eye candy suckers :)
<bj_> hey guys is there a way to get mp3's to play in rythymbox? I installed gstreamer-mad but it still seems to not seem them. reboot?
<luis_> first time using ubuntu, I want to install xampp, but it says I don't have suficient priviledges
<luis_> help
<ANA^_^> #barcelona
<muep> luis_: use sudo
<muep> sudo apt-get install xampp
<luis_> whats sudo
<prada_> bj_:  you might need to do a gst-register
<rambo3> point him to synaptic or whats it called
<muep> it runs a single command as root
<_jason> ubotu: tell luis_ about sudo
<Seveas> luis_, don't use xampp, use Ubuntu packages
<meuserj|work> luis_: don't install xampp...  everything it installs is already available in Apt, and easier to install/upgrade that way
<bj_> prada: is that a command?
<ANA^_^> ll
<steen> Hey there. I need to connect my laptop to my stationary. Laptop running ubuntu live. Connected via ieee1394. How do I make ip?
<prada_> bj_: yup
<luis_> ok
<Seveas> luis_, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-4.1
<bj_> nice
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to install Wine Tools. I thought it installed with WINE. Apparently it doesn't. What am I missing?
<luis_> thanks guys, I will look on sudo
<muep> luis: just put sudo in front of the commands that need root access
<snoozix> luis_: you can just add a normal root password if you want.
<snoozix> luis_: if you want it the normal unixish way.
<muep> or you can use sudo su
<snoozix> luis_: try "sudo passwd" if you want to, after this you can easily login directly as root or use su.
<davro> does anyone know howto convert avi/mpg files to sony psp movies mpeg4, howto/tutorials ?
<snoozix> muep: no.
<luis_> ok
<muep> no?
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Hey i want to install gftp but i dont have internet access to download the appropriate packages... i enabled the universe thing but i think i need the packages...?
<luis_> I am really new to linux, so I still need alot of more research on it.
<steen> Fileshare via ieee1394. Can anyone help?
<Syco54645> hi i have 2 drives that are not mounted at boot time, but i would like to make them mountable.  what do i need to put into my fstab (they are ext3 drives)
<luis_> but I will try to follow all of your advice thanks
<muep> snoozix: 'no.' was a reply to what?
<rambo3> luis_ use add remove programs ; i forst of all use ubuntu wiki
<luis_> how do u add a root password
<rambo3> !wiki
<Syco54645> luis_: sudo passwd root
<snoozix> muep or you can use sudo su
<bimberi> Syco54645: with a line in /etc/fstab like "/dev/hda4       /media/hda4     ext3    defaults        0       0"
<luis_> thanks
<muep> snoozix: I always have used sudo su
<snoozix> muep: that's not correct.
<muep> when I have needed to
<Seveas> muep, sudo -i is better
<snoozix> muep: than you would first have to set a password.
<Seveas> snoozix, no
<Syco54645> bimberi: what is the dump and the pass option?
<Seveas> sudo su will work
<snoozix> Seveas: ?
<muep> snoozix: no need for password
<rambo3> sudo -i
<snoozix> Seveas: without setting a root password?
<Seveas> because it makes you run su as root ;)
<muep> root can use 'su' without password
<andy_> can some help me on  installing nmap plz, sudo gives me a error
<Seveas> andy_, error on the pastebin please
<snoozix> ah allright
<luis_> I am gona go and try sudo
<snoozix> got the point
<muep> and with sudo I am 'root'
<snoozix> sorry :)
<luis_> thanks
<steen> Can anyone help me connecting two computers via firewire?
<bimberi> Syco54645: geez, i'd have to look at "man dump" to answer that :)
<andy_> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<andy_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andy_>   language-support-en: Depends: mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb but it is not going to be installed
<andy_>   nmap: Depends: libpcre3 (>= 4.5) but it is not going to be installed
<andy_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<snoozix> i was just wrong :)
<Syco54645> bimberi: works for me, this is the one thing that i could never do right in linux was get other drives to mount at runtime
<Seveas> andy_, PASTEBIN
<Seveas> NOT in here
<bimberi> Syco54645: kk, that like is working fine for me
<andy_> ?
<Seveas> andy_, and it gives you a solution right there...
<Syco54645> bimberi: ok that is fine by me then.  as long as they mount and unmount automatically i am happy
<Syco54645> bimberi: thanks btw
<steen> Does anyone no howto connect two computers?
<andy_> i tryed -f aswell tho :-S
<bimberi> Syco54645: np :)
<sorush20> hi guys
<rambo3> andy_ did you upgrade the ubuntu or just using some weard sources.lst
<sorush20> I'm back
<sorush20> using xchat this time..
<Syco54645> bimberi: i just found that the pass option tells it which order fsck should check it in.  it says that 0 is ignored
<andy_> i oredered the cd...
<Drac[Server] > Where can I check for compatibility and support for this sound card and other such pieces of hardware?
<rambo3> alsa.org?
<andy_> su
<Syco54645> bimberi: i have no clue what the heck that means because it is being very vague, so i guess if it is set to 0 then fsck will never check it?
<rambo3> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ had to google it
<bimberi> Syco54645: yes that's right, hence you might want a different value
<bimberi> ubotu tell Drac[Server]  about hardware
<Drac[Server] > Thanks, bimberi
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : yw :)
<Syco54645> bimberi: ah so that is how you make it fix stuff before it boots.  that is why my gentoo box never fixed the fs i suppose.  so if i set hde to 2 and sda to 3 then those would be checked before they are mounted, and if they were not unmounted upon shutdown, then they will be checked completely right?
<Drac[Server] > It's not listed. :(
<bimberi> Syco54645: getting too advanced for me now, but that's my limited understanding of it yes
<Drac[Server] > According to rockhopper.dk, this card is supported by ALSA. However, it did not immediately work in one of my test machines...
<muep> hey, transset can still be used to control transparency :))
<Syco54645> bimberi: ah ok.  thanks
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : which doesn't necessarily mean it won't work, just that someone who has one hasn't added to those pages
<bimberi> Syco54645: yw :)
<Drac[Server] > bimberi, understood.
<sorush20> guys where can I add topics to be discussed in the adgenda in ubuntu meetings? my idea is to add p2p for repositories to reduce the load on bandwidth and also to find a way of leagally buying codec32 from companies thourgh canonical or ubuntu?
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : yeah, i thought it was a bit of a useless thing to say :)
<Artan1s> I downloaded Java, how do I install it
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sorush20> Artan1s: follow the above link
* bimberi thanks sorush20 for covering for my laziness
<bimberi> :P
<sorush20> bimberi: no problem...
<cdubya> what do most of you developers here use? I'm looking for an IDE that's a bit more simplistic I suppose than that of KDevelop......I've just used gedit and a shell, but I'd like to be able to step through the issues in an IDE as it tends to be a little simpler to follow in the long run, especially for stuff where I've got lots and lots of errors like I've got right now.
<djst> can someone tell me how to force a fsck.ext3 at bootup?
<djst> i'm having problems with my ext3 partition and i want to force a file check when the file system is not mounted
<bimberi> !fsck
<djst> running fsck.ext3 manually just warns about the partition being mounted
<bimberi> !+fsck
<ubotu> methinks fsck is Go to single-user mode. (sudo init 1). Then unmount all non-/ filesystems. Then 'mount -n -o remount,ro /' to mount it read-only. Then run fsck. Then 'mount -n -o remount,rw /'. Then remount non-/ filesystems, then 'init 2' to go back to multi-user mode.
<Syco54645> djst: use fsck.ext3 -f
<djst> but how do i specify so it does it on _next reboot_ ?
<djst> i don't want to do it while it's mounted because it's not recommended
<Syco54645> djst in the ftabs file
<Syco54645> djst: or just umount /path_to_device
<djst> Syco54645: can you please walk me through this? i'd be very grateful
<djst> i can't umount, it says drive is busy
<Syco54645> djst: sure i can pm you
<thegladiator> ClayG, hi
<Syco54645> djst: you have some pms
<Syco54645> heh
<Kyo> So if I have my own mail server for my linux box, I can make an email like kyo@witheringtohome.com?
<Seveas> Kyo, if you control the dns of witheringtohome.com: yes
<jonshea> Anyone know if there's a postScript viewer that will automatically update if I save over the file it's looking at?
<nm> later
<nm> thunderstorm
<synth_> Have a quick question...anyone know of a resource for linux video drivers for an ATI 7000 series? According to ATI's site they don't produce anything before 8500...anybody know any place else?
<BockBilbo> hello
<djst> Syco54645: my pm's don't seem to get through
<Rat> After installing ubuntu/kubuntu it keeps on coming with this colored screen when starting up XServer. Have any of you guys ran into this problem? This is after a clean installing of ubuntu/kubuntu amd 64 bit version
<IdleOne> djst:  do /msg nickserv help
<BockBilbo> ive just upgraded to dapper, and cant manage to run firestarter as a normal user using "sudo firestarter" (after allowing nonpasword access to the user for firestarter in /etc/sudoers)... i get this message:  (firestarter:12646): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<BockBilbo> ani idea?
<GarBhaD> hi
<synth_> Rat...I ran into that problem with an old video card that was on an old Pentium Pro 200 board...I never found another way around it.
<Guillaume> Hi
<djst> IdleOne: then what?
<IdleOne> then follow the instruction for registering you nick
<Rat> oh great are you kidding me synth?!?!?!? This is a brand new video card, Geforce 68000GS
<djst> Syco54645: can you read my messages in here at least?
<BigDaddy> hey guys, can I rename the entries hda1 hdb1 etc?
<Guillaume> Ive got a problem on boot it says that Synchronizing clock fails, can you help me with that ? (it is perhaps because today i disabled and anbled the UTC mode of clock)
<synth_> Rat...Perhaps Nvida makes a linux driver for that card? =) The old pc I was using I ended up turning into a mail server and just use the terminal.
<funkyHat> someone told me how to use ssh-add a while ago to set up passwordless auth...
<BigDaddy> I want to rename them so that I can readily recognize them
<Rat> Uhhh, how do i get  a linux driver and all, synth?
<funkyHat> I can't remember how to do it though :(, can someone tell me?
<beaz> anyone can help me with This generally means that your kernel was built with CONFIG_MODVERSIONS set, but the madwifi modules got compiled with different options. Rebuild your kernel with it disabled, hopefully that will fix it.
<synth_> Rat...try google first...I'm sure someone somewhere has a linux Nvidia resource. Also try the manufature page.
<synth_> err...manufacture.
<Rat> well that is crap, that is what u get when u get a brand new pc, nothing supports it
<sorush20> when and where is the next ubuntu conference and will there be a video made from it for the go-open TV? with music and lights and penguins etc..
<Guillaume> synth_: aver seen a Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed ?
<synth_> =) Me Spellest the bestest I've everest done.
<Artan1s> How do I change directory to Desktop
<Syco54645> here is a good one how can i run a chmod on 200 gigs of files that i want the files to be 644, but not change the directories, i want to do this in one command because i am lazy
<synth_> Yup...I have seen that Guill. I'm still researching that.
<IdleOne> Guillaume:  yes could be the server is down
<Guillaume> synth_: I made a pink on it and ive got response
<synth_> Oh...good call Idleone. =)
<Guillaume> ping sorry
<GarBhaD> Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed  <= this happened to me a lot
<BigDaddy> artan1s - cd ~/Desktop
<Artan1s> bigdaddy:thanks
<BigDaddy> np
<GarBhaD> I just renamed the script in /etc/init.d to avoid it :)
<sorush20> Syco54645: do sudo chmod *.* me stop lazy
<BigDaddy> let me guess, you are doing the diskmounter?
<synth_> Does anybody know if that clock routine comes before it pulls a DHCP address?
<Syco54645> sorush20: glad to see that we have elitist here now too...
<GarBhaD> synth, I'm using static IPs and it still failed
<synth_> hmm...don't know then...I'll keep looking.
<GarBhaD> well sometimes worked, sometimes don't
<djst> does anyone know how to force a filesystem check at bootup, before it's mounted?
<IdleOne> I dont think that its a big deal that your clock isnt in sync with ubuntu servers but you can keep searching :)
<synth_> ::nods::
<GarBhaD> the big deal is about having to wait for the time out everytime to boot
<IdleOne> its about 5 seconds
<synth_> Actually my problem is just a video driver one. ATI doesn't support linux drivers for cardes before their Radeon 8500's. Anybody have a resource for people who do?
<IdleOne> light a smoke while your waiting
<GarBhaD> I remember it was more than 5 seconds
<GarBhaD> pretty more than 5 sec
<Hysty> GarBhaD, I did read some howto regarding that, let me see if I can find it
<dooglus> GarBhaD: there have been problems with ubuntu servers in the last few hours.
<IdleOne> ok GarBhaD  your officialy in charge of figuring out why the time server isnt syncing :P
<Kensler> mm
<GarBhaD> dooglus, it wasn't a few hours, I had those problems weeks ago
<GarBhaD> well, it always work if I force a clock synchronisation from the desktop
<GarBhaD> but at boot time, it failed a lot
<eugman> ok is there any way to have two programs running locally through ssh?
<Wibble-> hi... I've just upgraded my kernel because ubuntu said it was a new package, and it has broken my nvidia drivers, now I can't use X! because of that, I can't get to a web browser... how can I revive my nvidia setup? (and why was it broken for me?)
<drape> what .deb provides chkfontpath?
<Wibble-> eugman: you mean with "screen"?
<drape> Wibble- lynx
<eugman> I mean I do ssh -X etc. Then I tiype firefox and it opens up. The terminal waits for firfox to xlose before processing any other commands
<Wibble-> do firefox& then
<Wibble-> the & puts it into the background.  Or do ctrl+z after its running (which suspends the current task) then "bg" puts the current suspended task in the background
<eugman> thanks
<drape> eugman: or ctrl+z ... bah
<hangfire> will ATI drivers work with ubuntu?
<drape> hrm, any ideas on chkfontpath?
<bside> broken commands
<Wibble-> no.. but isn't there a dpkg-tool which lets you search for that?
<RememberPOL> Hi I would just like to know what the default Ubuntu filesystem is?
<drape> nothing shows up in apt-cache search
<bside> is fsck3
<GarBhaD> the default is ext3, isn't it?
<bside> is this a trivia ?
<RememberPOL> yeah I think it's ext3
<Hysty> GarBhaD, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Synchronizing_clock_to_ntp.ubuntulinux.org..._.28taking_too_long_to_load.29
<drape> yep
<GarBhaD> thanks Hysty
<RememberPOL> just wondering because I use Slackware on my desktop which uses reiserfs as default not ext3
<basic> anyone running dapper+xgl on the fglrx drivers?
<Wibble-> I don't have it either drape - sorry
<bimberi> RememberPOL: ext3 by default, can choose others during install
<AntMaz> hey anyone think haf life will work under wine , or do i definetly have to get cedaga
<bside> any1 who kows scanning ?
<bside> knows
<DCCOLE> how do i install the package for overkill
<hangfire> doesnt HL have a linux version?
<basic> no
<bimberi> DCCOLE: it's in the universe repository ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell dccole about universe
<basic> it would be relatively easy for valve to make one though since its q1/q2 engine based
<DCCOLE> yeah i know but what do i type to get it to run
<DCCOLE> libgnomeui-2.0
<DCCOLE>  anjuta say cant find
<AntMaz> dcc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bimberi> anjuta?
<AntMaz> anyone thinkkhl will work under wine or negative
<hangfire> anyone know if there are ATI graphic drivers to run on ubuntu?
<oklinux> how do I install real player ?
<AntMaz> ok linux click on applications then add applications it will be under sound and video
<hangfire> did you look for real player in the repositorys (not sure its there)
<korhalf> whats the most recent ubuntu kernel version?
<bimberi> DCCOLE: if you're installed it, open a terminal and type 'overkill'
<korhalf> i just updated it and i dont think anything ahppened..even though it told me to restart and all that
<AntMaz> hmm should i click setup to see if it woks under wine
<korhalf> !tell me about wine repository
<korhalf> !tell me about wine
#ubuntu 2006-02-22
<AntMaz> korhalf its not like windows were you have to restart everytime you install something
<DCCOLE> what good 3d games are there
<basic> hah
<DCCOLE> in UBUNTU resp
<AntMaz> korhalf  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<basic> enemy territory
<fishdish> wine runs max payne better than windows
<AntMaz> korhalf wget apt wine in terminal
<DCCOLE> ok
<basic> fishdish i dont believe you
<fishdish> and lots of other cool wondows games not yet available as linux binaries
<AntMaz> i dont believe you either fishdish
<fishdish> basic you better try
<basic> every game i've run in wine has run faster in windows
<hangfire> max paine is one of the best FPS ever
<basic> max payne is a third person shooter
<korhalf> well i think you need to restart to boot into the new kernel
<hangfire> whoops, your right
<korhalf> i mean i might be wrong..
<fishdish> except max payne and age of empires 2
<fishdish> at least...
<midwinter> korhalf, sure you do..
<basic> eh
<mikolaj> witam
<mikolaj> jest tu moe kto kto mwi po Polsku czy niezbyt :/
<Kyo> how can I set up my own email server instead of using yahoo and gmail and stuff ...
<navarone> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<xerophyte> what is the best visio replacement
<AntMaz> kyo just use firefox
<korhalf> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/    << why does it download so slow.
<korhalf> damn
<basic> dapper is only going 125kb/s :(
<korhalf> im going like 6 kb/s
<fishdish> it could be the hardware too that has to do with the framerate... if there's the right linux driver and opengl is used, then there should be an advantage in runtime
<bimberi> luxury
<hangfire> there is a bunch of email clients in ubuntu, just look under install programs> internet
<DCCOLE> does UBUNTU have quake in it
<korhalf> lawls
<fishdish> no kuake
<mikolaj> hej
<korhalf> yes, does it have quake in it?
<basic> max payne is a d3d game
<AntMaz> its cause the server is ip compatiple
<hangfire> no, you still have to buy quake
<basic> quake is linux native
<korhalf> i want to have quake in my ubuntu
<mikolaj> czy kto tu jest z polski czy nie
<Seveas> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<fishdish> kuake is freeware
<AntMaz> how much sense does that make
<korhalf> quake, quake 2 and quake 3 source is all gpled
<fishdish> kuake 4 is still for sale / from gnutella only
<Kyo> heh
<DCCOLE> Yeah but take to long to compile
<bonez> hmm stupid but how do i see what kernel i have currently
<hangfire> oh, your talking the original quake 1
<GarBhaD> the source is gpled but not the game... or that's what I heard
<AntMaz> would i have to get another kernel to run half life under wine
<korhalf> so just compile the source lol
<DCCOLE> Quake1
<GarBhaD> the game data, I mean
<korhalf> I want to play quake 1 :)
<mikolaj>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Kyo> kyo
<korhalf> okay steal the pak files from someone
<korhalf> dont know
<GarBhaD> musics, textures, artwork...
<fishdish> the maps are all over the net...
<mikolaj> #
<mikolaj>     /msg nickserv set email <freedy666@tlen.pl>
<Kyo> AntMaz, what do you mean by 'just use firefox' .. can I set up my own customized email in firefox?
<AntMaz> no kyo
<Kyo> I see
<kyo_>  /nick Kyo
<zebraFusion> Question
<zebraFusion> Do I need to unblock port 80 on my router to allow apache connections through?
<hangfire> there are a bunch of email clients in ubuntu, you should have an icon by default for an email client in your top toolbar
<AntMaz> there is some email cliet i saw it somewere i just dont remeber were
<midwinter> zebraFusion, yeah.
<DCCOLE> there is a quake 2 engine???
<basic> so is anyone using dapper and xgl?
<Kyo> any guide to show me how to secure ubuntu?
<fishdish> goodnite realworld i'm going to bed for 2 hours before i need to wake up for work =)
<mikolaj> hi i need help
<basic> the quake2 engine is just a souped up quake 1 engine
<AntMaz> so goto ubuntu.com and type email in the search bar
<Kyo> ok
<korhalf>  basic, you must be the uncanny thinker here
<midwinter> heh
<korhalf> im guessing that Half life 2's engine is just a souped up half life 1 engine
<Angel_Dex> anyone know a good FPS i can get from the repos?
<AntMaz> basic is a fun language
<hangfire> Linux is very secure from the getgo, you have to type in passwords to anything root related in ubuntu
<korhalf> Angel_Dex, i want to know myself
<midwinter> I doubt there is any in the repos.
<korhalf> sux
<korhalf> no Linux FPS
<Angel_Dex> korhalf i just hope ill have sound with anything
<korhalf> sorry i dont like wine'ing CS:S
<AntMaz> hey you know mac os is unix based
<bside> what is synaptics  ?
<korhalf> i like whining about it not working though
<basic> Angel_Dex get enemy territory
<Kyo> for evolution,  config setup, it says server config -> server ... what do I put in that?
<BioVorE> mac OS X is BSD based
<basic> its free and q3 based
<korhalf> lol Enemy Territory is decent.
<basic> yes it is.
<midwinter> bside, the front-end to apt-get
<hangfire> maxOSX is based on FreeBSD
<Angel_Dex> is it repo or buy or what?
<midwinter> bside, you use it to download packages
<basic> doom3, quake1-4, unreal tournament...
<AntMaz> bside http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<navarone> kyo I imagine it wants to know the server to connect to for retrieving and sending mail
<jubei> hey guys, which file do I change to change supported refresh rates?
<basic> xorg.conf
<midwinter> jubei, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hangfire> you dont have to change any files, just go into system config
<jubei> thanks :)
<BioVorE> smb_writepage_sync: failed write, wsize=4096, write_ret=-512  <-- Any Ideas on what this is and how to fix it?
<Kyo> navarone, ; Hmmm yes. So I find a place that offers SMTP or somethin'?
<Kyo> doesn't yahoo offer SMPT?
<jenda> How does one install from tar.gz?
<BioVorE> tar -xvzf
<jenda> no .tgz
<AntMaz> root poop
<korhalf> why bother compiling?
<jenda> BioVorE: Is that the same?
<korhalf> download the .deb packages
<BioVorE> yup
<korhalf> or get gent00
<AntMaz> i dont hink so kyo
<GarBhaD> tar.gz is the same than tgz
<navarone> Kyo I dunno...I have just used my isp's servers pop and smtp...I dunno about setting up servers like yahoo gmail and the like
<Kyo> I see
<Angel_Dex> wtf is wrong with my sound TT_TT
<Kyo> I think I'll just use a webbase email then
<jubei> hangfire, is there somewhere in system config to change the supported refresh rates manualy?
<GarBhaD> kyo, log into gmail and read the help, they tell you step by step how to setup your e-mail client
<navarone> kyo...that is actually more convenient cos you can access it anywhere you havea  computer online
<BioVorE> video card monitor settings are defined in /etc/xorg.conf
<hangfire> yes, just go into systems config
<BioVorE> .  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<AntMaz> help file are very helpful at least with linux
<Kyo> ok GarBhaD
<AntMaz> with windows they suck
<Angel_Dex> is there somthing that explains wtf ESD is and how to get rid of it for good without loosing system sounds?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Angel_Dex about esd
<AntMaz> is ubotu a bot
<Angel_Dex> yes
<bimberi> !yourself
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<basic> do any of you watch lost
<hangfire> there is no reason to use a text editor to config ubuntu, ubuntu works like windows, do it in the GUI just go to System> preferences>screen resolution
<AntMaz> thats cool
<basic> you have to use a text editor to get xgl running
<navarone> Angel_Dex have you gone to System/Pref/Sound and unchecked the box marked enable sound server?
<Kyo> How would I install java runtime for firefox? seems you can't do a automatic plugin
<AntMaz> whats xgl
<GarBhaD> I need the kernel sources to compile, are they available through packages? is it linux-tree?
<AntMaz> ubuntu tell kyo about java
<basic> http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<midwinter> hangfire, you can only select resolutions there that you have set up previously.
<Angel_Dex> navarone that dissables system sounds tho even when i switched to alsa with the multimedia thing
<BioVorE> apt-cache search linux-sources
<midwinter> besides, config files are the way to go.
<midwinter> :)
<hangfire> I dont get what you mean, Ive set any resolutions I want there
<raphink> AntMaz: xgl is a piece of software that was released not long ago, using OpenGL to improve X
<navarone> Angel_Dexi have disabled it and use oss for output and input and have sound...I have a SB live btw
<BioVorE> the automagical gui messes stuff up here.. I always have to punt back to a terminal and fix it..
<hangfire> its the way to go if your are a certified sys admin
<AntMaz> oh
<AntMaz> well my pc sucks til i get a job
<basic> there are some videos in that link
<raphink> AntMaz: very lately, Novell has released compiz, which uses Xgl + xorg to add great effects to X
<AntMaz> 600 mhz 256 ram , and 32 mem onboard display so you know it sucks
<AntMaz> my hard drives are the onlything thats nice
<AntMaz> anyone know other then newegg and tigerdirect were to get motherboard combo's with amd 64
<bj_> I still can't get mp3's to play in rythymbox. I DL'd everything I could find in synaptic that had to do with mp3s (univers and multiverse)
<navarone> raphink does xgl come by default in dapper?
<raphink> navarone: no, thankfully
<hangfire> I think VLC is better for audio files
<raphink> navarone: xgl has just entered dapper, and it's experimental
<navarone> raphink is it still unstable...xgl I mean?
<AntMaz> i dont i live xmms , just like winamp
<BioVorE> smb_writepage_sync: failed write, wsize=4096, write_ret=-512  <-- Any Ideas on what this is and how to fix it?
<Angel_Dex> navarone im doing this how too on how to switch to alsa without having to killesd for sounds withother programs
<AntMaz> vlc is good with video
<basic> yes very unstable
<raphink> navarone: yes it's very unstable so far
<basic> it hardly works with fglrx drivers right now
<raphink> navarone: but I think it's gonna improve very fast now that compiz is out
<basic> have you tried using it raphink?
<raphink> basic: I couldn't get it working with my ATI Radeon 9200
<basic> ahh
<ba> raphael, link to compix?
<basic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<navarone> raphink what benefits too it? Is it just eye candy?
<basic> if you havent seen it
<raphink> Ba: how do you mean?
<raphink> navarone: yes
<AntMaz> raphink how much ram does thathave 512
<mama> hello, anybody knows how to get happy?
<navarone> hmm...eye candy rots my vision...,s>
<raphink> navarone: amazing eye candy though
<ba> AntMaz: very lately, Novell has released compiz, which uses Xgl + xorg to add great effects to X
<midwinter> mama, lots of ways
<raphink> AntMaz: I've got 1024 personally
<basic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<mama> get me some!!!!!!!! :P
<AntMaz> ba i cant use anyhting grapic wise except for half life
<mama> some more some more!!!
<AntMaz> do you cream yourself when you touch it
<ubuntu> cool
<midwinter> mama sounds like you've had enough already
<ba> raphink, AntMaz: very lately, Novell has released compiz, which uses Xgl + xorg to add great effects to X
<SAAD3000> whats the channel name for ubuntu adults?
<Angel_Dex> NOW heres a large question is dapper going to use Alsa? i mean if so many pple need to switch to it then why use ESD?
<_jason> SAAD3000: ?
<raphink> Ba: yes, don't forget the copyright on my quote ;)
<steffen> hi, i have problems getting my matrox g400 card to work with dri, i also tried the drivers from matrox, anyone got a hint for me?
* ba throwsdown on windows| 
<SAAD3000> whats the channel name for ubuntu adults?
<AntMaz> *cracked my 2000 cd
<AntMaz> it was fun and i gave my xp away
<ba> SAAD3000, its called #stfu
<SAAD3000> ba guess so
<AntMaz> i was gonna crack it but the noobs upstairs use it
<rachana> when will google talk be available for linux?
<AntMaz> how i cout the errors on windows
<predius_> in dapper, is there a way to get a normal user to run the xserver?
<predius_> i can get xorg running as root, but nothing else.
<atoponce> rachanza, it is through the gabber network
<Angel_Dex> how do i tell what LIb im missing to play sound in a game?
<rehpotsirhc> ubuntu adults? like sexy chat about ubuntu?
<bimberi> rachana: you can use gaim
<Angel_Dex> lol
<_jason> rachana: I believe gaim lets you use google talk
<rachana> but i want to talk
<rachana> not chat
<predius_> rachana: no
<_jason> rachana: you have to ask google that then
<SAAD3000> LOL i really lost the name but it was something like that
<dereks> rachana: psi lets you use libjingle
<Pigmej> Anyone knows how to setup Gaim2 to work with GoogleTalk?
<raphink> rachana: when will google write _any_ program for linux is the right question ;)
<rachana> dereks using psi can we talk ?
<dereks> raphink: they released libjingle which works for linux
<AntMaz> what the hell is google talk
<dereks> rachana: you can use the VOIP capabilities
<dereks> with libjingle
<raphink> rachana: using psi jingle, yes but that's experimental
<atoponce> raphink, google is in the makes now to release much of the google pack software for linux
<Lie-Algebra> hi, I have set my fstab to mount my usbkey as a user (option user) but I am obliged to mount it as root so that it works, what is the matter ?
<bimberi> AntMaz: google it :P
<AntMaz> im lazy
<bimberi> :)
<raphink> atoponce: oh really?
<raphink> I don't trust all the things that are said about google
* dereks things that linux google pack will just be a googleified gui for apt
<raphink> there are too many people dreaming about google and telling stupid things
<rachana> raphink: how to get psi jingle?
<Hysty> the google dev team is full of practical jokers
<dereks> rachana: psi-im.org
<AntMaz> i looked
<rachana> ok
<dereks> follow instructions there
<predius_> dereks: they'll be a gogle pack for linux?
<Pigmej> Anyone knows how to setup Gaim2 to work with GoogleTalk?
<Hysty> who the hell would know what was really going on
<predius_> don't think so
<atoponce> raphink, good point, but google is puting out a goobuntu.  that has been officially announced....
<raphink> atoponce: see that gubuntu annonce for example, that everybody tallked baout
<AntMaz> pigmej google it
<dereks> atoponce: find the official anouncement
<raphink> atoponce: no they aren't
<dereks> atoponce: there is no official announcement
<Pigmej> I lok for it but i dont find it
<AntMaz> google talk on linux
<raphink> atoponce: canonical already released goobuntu for google
<_jason> Pigmej: if you search google help they have instructions
<atoponce> i thought there was....
<Hysty> there was an official unanouncement
<raphink> atoponce: and it's for their internal use
<Pigmej> On 1.5x it works perfect but on 2 i vahe connection error:|
<raphink> only
<_jason> Pigmej: oh
<dereks> goobuntu = google's interneal distribution, most likely with lots of propietery things
<raphink> Hysty: there was an official announcment that Google was using an OS based on Ubuntu and called Goobuntu
<atoponce> raphink, i knew that, but it's only time
<raphink> there was never an annoncement that it was to be distributed for the public
<_jason> Pigmej: try #gaim, maybe it is a bug
<predius_> goobuntu = based on redhat then?
<predius_> because googles internal distro is based on something like redhat 5.0
<raphink> predius_: goobuntu is based on ubuntu and made by canonical
<dereks> predius_: no its based on damn small linux
<dereks> on that note
<dereks> i am leaving
<dereks> chow
<AntMaz> really google everything
<GarBhaD> ubuntu installed a 386 optimized kernel by default, but searching with synaptic I found a k7 optimized
<bimberi> dereks: ciao
<GarBhaD> if I want to use it, I just have to install the package?
<raphink> GarBhaD: yep
<atoponce> not an official announcemnt, but good enough for me
<atoponce> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/31/google_goes_desktop_linux/
<raphink> GarBhaD: exactly, and reboot
<GarBhaD> I mean, there's no need to do anything else?
<GarBhaD> how cool1
<GarBhaD> now, that's user friendly ;)
<raphink> atoponce: many weird things have been said about goobuntu that are not true
<raphink> atoponce: I think I know people who know quite enough about whether this is a fake announcement or not :p
<GarBhaD> why do you want a goobuntu if you already have ubuntu??
<AntMaz> fuclk yea take over microsoft
<raphink> GarBhaD: I don't
<mzuverink> What is the command to kill gnome panels?
<raphink> GarBhaD: some people dream about google every night it seems ;)
<AntMaz> n a possible bid to take on Microsoft in its core business - desktop software.
<atoponce> GarBhaD, my point is google is working on releasing linux software.  that's all
<atoponce> raphink, i know i do.  :)
<raphink> google is not releasing a linux distro
<_jason> mzuverink: killall gnome-panel
<atoponce> famous last words
<mzuverink> _jason: thanks
<AntMaz> i wish ubuntu would crash i miss the blue screen of death and the seriuos error , dont sed or sed
<AntMaz> send'
<AntMaz> thats my background now
<_jason> AntMaz: get the BSOD screensaver
<KerPlunk_> If I try to install wifi-radar on a debian/unstable system will it install?
<Fred> my server has a 2.20 server load, but i cant see what's using all the cpu time in top. is there another way of seeing what's using all the cpu?
<avar> AntMaz: put this in your cron.daily
<AntMaz> where can i get that or is it in there allready
<avar> #!/bin/bash
<avar> cat /dev/urandom > /proc/kcore
<AntMaz> cron.daily ?(cronic
<tatters> Directory index forbidden by rule: /var/www-ssl/html/   <--- how do I correct this?
<avar> change the rul
<avar> e
<avar> .
<raphink> better use crontab -e to make cron entries
<tatters> yah
<Angel_Dex> TT_TT i really really really hate the sound crap in ubuntu i really doo
<tatters> Y didnt I think of that
<AntMaz> thats for mac erorrs
<tatters> but what rule ?
<menchi> Hey all. Has anyone else had issues with broken sudo, or whatever ubuntu defaults to using?
<AntMaz> oh nice it has windows ones two
<zebraFusion> does apache need any other ports opened besides 80?
<zebraFusion> Because I still can't connect to my apache box remotely
<atoponce> zebraFusion, do you have port 80 open in your firewall?
<raphink> zebraFusion: how about checking your router?
<dabaR> menchi: I am sure someone has. ask away
<_jason> menchi: elaborate on ``broken sudo''
<NetGeek> anyone using xgl here
<zebraFusion> raphink, that's what I did... I unblocked port 80 on my router (firewall)
<AntMaz> im gonna watch that screen saver and masterbate
<raphink> NetGeek: xgl is highly experimental
<kbrosnan> Kyo, it is a little minimalistic but http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<atoponce> zebraFusion, and it's pointing to the right ip on your network?
<tatters> https uses a different port to http
<AntMaz> so anyone recommend trying half life in wine
<NetGeek> raphink: I got it working, but was wondering if you can make your gnome-panel transparent
<zebraFusion> atoponce, yes, I unblocked it for the correct ip (the only one currently on the network)
<raphink> NetGeek: no idea, I don't use gnome
<atoponce> zebraFusion, how are you trying to connect remotely?
<NetGeek> AntMaz: Celedga 5.1 just added support for Half-Life2
<naetrick> Anyone here set up MythTV?
<GarBhaD> thanks for everything (restarting to install k7 kernel)
<AntMaz> nice
<zebraFusion> atoponce: http://my.ip
<naetrick> I have it set up, but it won't record anything, even when I press 'R' on a program
<menchi> Welll... Whenever I try to trigger anything that requires root priveledges, it prompts me for a pass, the dissapears. When I run in a term, it says (time-admin:905): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<menchi> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Angel_Dex> can anyone explain to me why linux has sound problems when running diff apps when windows doesnt>? its baout the only thing im hating on linux
<AntMaz> ill have to get that after i upgrade my hardware
<raphink> zebraFusion: hmm let's see
<zebraFusion> the server works locally, as http://localhost works (using Firefox through VNC)
<atoponce> zebraFusion, have you setup virtual directories?
<zebraFusion> atoponce, are you referring to /var/www ?
<raphink> zebraFusion: 80/tcp filtered http
<AntMaz> virtual network cup
<raphink> zebraFusion: it's still filtered somewhere it seems
<AntMaz> its java based
<Fred> is there another way of seeing what's using all the cpu of my box apart from top?
<zebraFusion> raphink, that what seems to be my problem.
<atoponce> zebraFusion, nope.  talking about the default file in the sites-enabled directory
<iBalo> Angel_Dex: read about soundservers (esd, jack)
<raphink> indeed zebraFusion
<Angel_Dex> iBalo linux cookbook have that stuff?
<zebraFusion> atoponce, no... I haven't... I just apt-got apache2, installed php5 and threw some files in the var/www
<atoponce> zebraFusion, you'll need something to handle your ip address or domain.
<raphink> zebraFusion: really it seems to be your router
<AntMaz> damn spaztic gerbil
<zebraFusion> atoponce, do I need to do something else?
<zebraFusion> atoponce, I have a no-ip account that handles my dynamic ip, if that's what you're referring to
<raphink> zebraFusion: can you try an nmap -p 80 localhost?
<atoponce> zebraFusion, yeah.  you need to setup virtual directories.  hold on, and i'll get a good tutorial link for you
<dabaR> a fusion with a zebra?
<AntMaz> anyone know of a good program other then freesco , that runs on a linux OS
<xerophyte> http://img2.uploadimages.net/show.php?img=637933network.gif i have this network .. i am trying to ping 192.168.0.10 to 192.168.2.2 .. i am not able to but i can ping 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.2.2 .. what am i missing
<AntMaz> its a router program
<_jason> menchi: what does 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal do?
<atoponce> zebraFusion: http://www.petersblog.org/node/840
<Barry> menchi, displays hi
<AntMaz> anyone know of a good program other then freesco , that runs on a linux OS
<AntMaz> anyone know of a good program other then freesco , that runs on a linux OS
<AntMaz> its a router program
<Barry> menchi, you don;t need to run it as root though
<_jason> ubotu: tell AntMaz about repeat
<raphink> xerophyte: what a mess
<iBalo> dunno... If you are running gnome, make sure that in System-Settings-Audio the 'start sondserver with gnome' is checked and possibly make all audio-apps use that, instaed hogging the soundcard exclusively.. also google for a decent .asoundrc
<menchi> Barry, it doesn't accept my pass o.o
<raphink> xerophyte: I think you should reset your network to get something quite logical
<_jason> Barry: we are troubleshooting some issues he is having with sudo
<xerophyte> raphink, yes tesing something :)
<AntMaz> i hit enter twice acidentally
<thor> ok, i really need wireless router tips. i have ndiswrapper installed w/ a driver for my card on it and it still wont work
<Barry> _jason, menchi, oh :(
<dabaR> xerophyte: can you ping 2.2 to 0.10?
<ubuntu> \join #ubuntu-fr
<xerophyte> dabaR, thats problem
<BarryContrary> AntMaz: I know of one. He (sadly) does much of his programming in Windoze, but prefers Linux and all his web work is done there.
<nny> rikai: you around?
<menchi> Barry, I unsu'd
<_jason> ubotu: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> _jason: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xerophyte> dabaR, i can ping from 2.2 to 0.1
<_jason> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-fr
<dabaR> xerophyte: can you ping 0.10 to 2.2?
<Angel_Dex> honestly im thinking about giving linux up cuz this sound problem TT_TT
<BarryContrary> AntMaz: He recently did some embedded Linux control software.
<daemon2> evening
<xerophyte> dabaR, nop
<Bean> dreamweaver replacement: Bluefish or Nvu ?
<AntMaz> is that right
<raphink> xerophyte: isn't 0.1 a switch/hub?
<raphink> huh
<_jason> menchi: does that command say 'hi' or give you any errors?
<raphink> doh
<raphink> I need to sleep
<Barry> Angel_Dex, there are ways to fix the sound issues, but they are quite involved... search the wiki/forums/tldp
<raphink> saying stupid things
<AntMaz> so it acts as a router if you have sevral nics installed
<Bean> For html/css/php site coding
<raphink> lol
<tyler> how do i play a  cdrom in linux?
<menchi> _jason, it does nothing. It won't accept my password
<Angel_Dex> Barry I switched to alsa already and i stil have conflicts TT_TT
<iBalo> Angel_Dex: The rule is 'Learn or Leave' :P
<Barry> tyler, define play?
<dabaR> xerophyte: your 2.1 has also 1.x?
<thor> got any wireless router tips? anyone....
<xerophyte> raphink, its router .. and 192.168.0.30 also a reouter
<menchi> erm, therefore it does something
<atoponce> thor, what are you trying to accomplish?
<raphink> tyler: if it's a windows CDROM you can try to deal with it with xine
<tyler> as in listen to mp3?
<raphink> wine
<_jason> menchi: is this the account you created during install?
<raphink> argh
<tyler> burnt onto a cd
<raphink> doh
<thor> atoponce: get my wifi working
<menchi> yeppers, _jason
<rikai> nny, sure am.
<rikai> nny, just got back.
<AntMaz> barry were did you go
<raphink> tyler: well then just put the cdrom in the tray and close :)
<xerophyte> dabaR, 2.1 and 1.1 both are routers
<shane__> ubotu
<atoponce> thor, on your linux box?
<daemon2> I would have a wired network card based question, anyone who is willing to help me?
<thor> yeah
<shane__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Barry> Angel_Dex, AFAIK the best way is to get a card that does hardware mixing... I do not know too much about sound as mine "Just Works (tm)"
<thor> atoponce: yes
<atoponce> thor, if you find anything, let me know.  i am struggling with the same issue.  :)
<raphink> tyler: then open your favorite music app and listen to it ;)
<_jason> menchi: paste the output of 'groups'
<Angel_Dex> Barry built in sound XP
<BarryContrary> Hello, all. I have an old laptop running Ubuntu, and a desktop running WinXP. Both are connected to a Netgear router and have stable IPs. How do I activate, say, FTP or Telnet on my Ubuntu box so I can get to files on it from XP?
<dabaR> xerophyte: it is too hard for me/
<thor> atoponce: haha, thanks for the help ;)
<atoponce> :)
<menchi> _jason, "groups"?
<_jason> menchi: it's a command, just put it in a terminal
<tyler> dont i have to mount it or something?
<atoponce> thor, i thought you might want tips about securing your wifi, or the such
<xerophyte> dadaR the box in the middle of both router its linux server
<tyler> i use mplayer...
<thor> atoponce: you have ndiswrapper and a driver installed?
<menchi> mmhm smackywolf adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<atoponce> thor, yeah.  i have a broadcom driver-based card
<thor> atoponce: no, i just need to get it working
<thor> atoponce: same here
<_jason> BarryContrary: I would suggest ssh instead, and use winSCP on the windows box
<atoponce> thor, me too
<iBalo> BarryContrary: you know what samba is? (No, I'm not talking off half-naked brazilian girls :-) )
<thor> atoponce: is it a linksys?
<BarryContrary> iBalo: No, I don't. I've heard of it.
<AntMaz> what about full naked brazillian transexuals ha
<iBalo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<BarryContrary> _jason: How do I do that?
<atoponce> thor, i know they reverse engineered a broadcom driver for linux and have it working
<adub> can someone help me get monitor mode working on my orinoco gold classic card
<daemon2> I would have a wired network card based question, anyone who is willing to help me?
<daemon2> I would have a wired network card based question, anyone who is willing to help me?
<naetrick> I have it set up, but it won't record anything, even when I press 'R' on a program
<Barry> daemon2, don't ask to ask
<daemon2> I would have a wired network card based question, anyone who is willing to help me?
<atoponce> thor, you just have to get the latest kernel sources and compile it into the kernel (pain in the butt)
<_jason> BarryContrary: ah yeah, samba is a better solution, listen to iBalo.  I'll send you the link on ssh anyway so you can read about it (it is more similar to ftp and telnet)
<naetrick> (mythtv) Anybody know why this might be happening?
<thor> atoponce: yeah i saw that website but i didnt know what the heck they were talking about since i just switched from xp a couple days ago
<iBalo> BarryContrary: get the link from ubotu
<_jason> ubotu: tell BarryContrary about ssh
<BarryContrary> iBalo: Thanks.
<BarryContrary> _jason: Thanks.
<BarryContrary> iBalo: Thanks.
<iBalo> np :-)
<thor> atoponce: i have a driver installed on ndiswrapper and all my settings configured bu it still doesnt work
<menchi> THor, what sort of a lappy do you have?
<atoponce> thor, do you get an error?
<menchi> Erm.. If you have a lappy >.>
<Barry> thor, what does this command output? : ndiswrapper -l
<AntMaz> barry do you code with php
<_jason> menchi: you are not in the admin group, that is why you do not have sudo access
<Barry> AntMaz, yes why?
<Tinbasher> is there a way to add a hotmail account to evolution mail client?
<thor> menchi: a pc
<menchi> Aw :(
<thor> atoponce: no, it doesnt connect at all
<AntMaz> you use jedit
<naetrick> thor: What's the problem? I should be able to help, I use ndiswrapper
<Barry> AntMaz, no gedit
<_jason> menchi: did you do an expert install?
<menchi> _jason,
<menchi> I think so.
<thor> Barry: wmp54gs driver present, hardware present
<_jason> menchi: so you setup root during the install?
<AntMaz> i installed jedit on here
<AntMaz> ubuntu
<menchi> Root works, yes.
<_jason> ubotu: tell menchi about expert
<Barry> AntMaz, ... well done?
<menchi> thanks <3
<AntMaz> know of any compiling software other then apache
<naetrick> thor: Did you set your ESSID correctly?
<AntMaz> im just saying if you want to use that instead you could
<daemon2> I have a RTL 8139 network card, onboard in an ASUS 5028, if I reboot from XP to Linux it works OK, but if I shut down, and then turn it on it is not working. Can not figure it out why. Autonegotiation does not succeed. already tried fixed 10/100 HD/FD modes manually. No luck. The machine on the other end of the cable says Network Cable unplugged.
<thor> naetrick: i have driver installed for my wifi card, network settings configured, the works, i press connect , it takes a while and says enabled but no internet
<Barry> AntMaz, thanks but I am fine with gedit :D
<thor> naetrick: yeah, is there a difference of ESSID and SSID?
<naetrick> thor: same thing :)
<thor> naetrick: ok then yeah
<AntMaz> ok but jedit doesnt have those pretty colors in ubuntu
<menchi> _jason, you win with the internets <3
<AntMaz> gedit does haha
<Barry> daemon2, it sounds like windows loads some magic firmware that is persistant.... you will be better searching the forums for your specific network card
<_jason> menchi: great :)
<naetrick> thor: Try this: "sudo apt-get install dhcpcd;dhcpcd wlan0", or replace wlan0 with what your card is registered as
<naetrick> and make that "sudo dhcpcd wlan0"
<thor> naetrick: alright one sec...
<iBalo> daemon2: this sounds lke your nic is requiring some firmware at boottime... it' still there if you warm-boot from xp, but gone if you just run ubuntu
<AntMaz> i have a realtek 8139
<menchi> _jason, now stab stepmania and make it compile =/
<Harp> Stepmania!!
<_jason> menchi: what is stepmania?
<Harp> There's a open source stepmania?!
<IdleOne> how do I create an image of my hard drive so I can back up / reinstall later?
<steve60> morning/afternoon/evening which ever the case maybe
<Chai> hello everyone
<AntMaz> whats stepmania
<naetrick> IdleOne: "dd if=/dev/hd* of=hdimage.img"
<midwinter> you dont want to know.
<iBalo> IdleOne: check partition image (partimage)
<menchi> _jason, a DDR game for PC.
<jtacy> daemon2: does the driver load ok according to dmesg?
<_jason> menchi: oh
<atoponce> AntMaz, google it :)
<menchi> Harp, Stepmania IS opensource XP
<Harp> stepmania is a game where you use your feet to step on these arrows on a map :D
<steve60> anyone know of any cool application i can get for ubuntu
<AntMaz> you sound like my cousin
<Harp> mat*
<atoponce> thx
<naetrick> IdleOne: You can change the various settings to make it faster (man dd). It reads bytes from /dev/hd* (if) and writes them to file (of),
<naetrick> thor: What do you get?
<thor> naetrick: i get a bunch of "couldn't stat source package list errors
<menchi> Harp, the only reason it's not in apt is because of the legal issues with the music
<iBalo> daemon2: it's just common sense, i can't help you in detail
<IdleOne> naetrick:  how do I write them to cd?
<AntMaz> me and him talk about nerdy things for hours
<[MilMazz] > Buenas
<daemon2> The wierd thing is that today morning i turned it on and went straight to ubuntu. Worked...
<AntMaz> if i give him a question he says google it
<yanimax> is it possible to remove a search engine from the google bar ?
<daemon2> the other end detected network cable plugged in while i was in the grub menu....
<naetrick> IdleOne: You mean directly? You could just write the image to file and then burn it...
<iBalo> daemon2: whta does dmeg tell you?
<steve60> anyone know of and app that will stream Shoutcast in ubuntu or live tv
<iBalo> daemon2: what does dmesg tell you?
<AntMaz> i tried installing ubuntu on this dell i have with two nic cards and it crashed
<oklinux> how do I check to see what version of ubuntu I installed ?
<IdleOne> naetrick:  ok and later on when I want to re install I just pop the cd ?
<AntMaz> system about ubuntu
<midwinter> oklinux: cat /etc/issue
<AntMaz> i was guessing
<steve60> !shoutcast
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, steve60
<IdleOne> naetrick:  what I want is to install Suse to try it out but if I dont like Suse I dont want to have to configure ubuntu all over again
<sm> bah.. is there a better newsreader than thunderbird ?
<ubuntu> anyone try ubunto with vmware?
<OmegaAlpha> How do i get access to my external harddrive?
<nickrud> sm I like pan for newreading myself
<_jason> menchi: how far have you gotten in the build process
<menchi> _jason, I have gotten to make, and all goes well, then it just randomly exploded, giving some error or another
<steve60> anyone know if a player that will stream shoutcast and live TV
<menchi> I;m trying again
<iBalo> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<menchi> I got the files clean again, and started from scratch, but this time with all dependancies satisfied.
<rachana> ubotu movies
<ubotu> rachana: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rachana> ubotu video
<ubotu> rachana: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> menchi: ok lets race to the error, I'm compiling it too
<iBalo> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to build something and I'm getting an error saying that "msgfmt" is not found. Is there a package that covers this?
<rachana> how to play video in ubuntu anyone
<_jason> ubotu: tell rachana about multimedia
<menchi> It's coming... it might actually work this time =/
<menchi> FOUND IT! :D
<menchi> =/
<_jason> menchi: hrmm
<steve60> rachana, try getting the w32 codecs
<omni> damn, ubuntu kernal update has messed my wireless up bad
<IdleOne> naetrick: dd: opening `/dev/hd*': No such file or directory
<steve60> "streaming
<daemon2> I really dont know where to ask. is there some kind of a developer forum?
<steve60> !streaming
<ubotu> steve60: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adub> how can i determine what firmware my orinoco pcmcia card is running
<menchi> _jason, I tried PMing to you, but I couldn't
<_jason> ubotu: tell menchi about register
<menchi> owell. LuaFunctions.h:10:20: error: lualib.h: No such file or directory is the major bit
<naetrick> IdleOne: Replace * with your hard drive partition letter you want to make the image of
<menchi> FFS, that was the first one I installed
<_jason> menchi: did you install the -dev package for it?  my compile is still going
<menchi> Just doing that now =/
<menchi> I;m such a dumbass
<IdleOne> naetrick:  I dont know which letter that would be
<jtacy> daemon2: I wonder if the implementation of that chipset on that board is slightly non-standard...I'm assuming you googled to see if other people have had the same problem
<Madpilot> daemon2: #ubuntu-devel channel
<sm> nickrud: thanks.. has development stopped ?
<nickrud> sm, so I hear, but it works well anyway
<sm> thunderbird has forgotten which messages I've read, again
<sm> and in solidarity, firefox has just forgotten my url history
<menchi> _jason, if I tried to compile the first time, and it failed, do I have to get the source again, or can I just try with the same files?
<jtacy> daemon2: I would get an e100 and save myself the headache...these cheapo onboard chipsets aren't worth dealing with
<_jason> menchi: make clean, then start again from ./configure
<menchi> OK, thanks
<jtacy> daemon2: the only "fix" would be to write vendor-specific hacks into the drivers...that's not a maintainable solution
<_jason> menchi: ha I jsut got your error
<iBalo> sm, might it be that your TB and FF proflies reside on a vfat partition?
<menchi> Heheh.
<Fred> is there a way of forcing a umount of a NFS export?
<jtacy> daemon2: ohhh, it's a laptop? no wonder
<sm> no iBalo, they're on ext3
<sm> nickrud: do you use pan with gmane ? it's not showing me the groups
<jtacy> daemon2: I think the laptop engineers have contests to find out who can create the most backwards design...have you tried any bios updates or anything?
<menchi> _jason, compiling stresses me. BRB
<nickrud> sm yes I do
<sm> ah.. here they are
<naetrick> IdleOne: Hmm... how many partitions do you have?
<IdleOne> 1
<jtacy> daemon2: there's always the possibility that the rtl8139 driver maintainer has already integrated a hack to make this work...you might just need to compile that custom module against the kernel
<tatters> how do I know who or what own a folder?
<sm> nickrud: thanks, I'll give it a try
<nickrud> tatters, from the desktop, right click->properties->permissions
<skander> hi tatters.... type in a console ls -la so see who or what is owning a file
<nickrud> tatters, in a terminal, ls -ld <dir>
<naetrick> IdleOne: Try typing "sudo fdisk /dev/hda", and then "p". Then find the partition number whose type is "Linux"
<tatters> k thnx
<jtacy> daemon2: or try the latest kernel...it could be frustrating to fix
<naetrick> that will be the partition you want to use, if you want your main partition backed up
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having trouble with my login screen... I've properly configured me /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and my user session works, but the login screen is viewable, and recognisable, except that theres 5-6 thin vertical yellow lines that are formed of small dots
<_jason> tatters: so many choices huh
<ryanakca> is it something wrong with the log in manager itself or the config files or what?
<skander> ;)
<IdleOne> naetrick:  /dev/hda1
<adub> something is not right everytime i try to compile orinoco drivers that im downloading from the web the compile crashes
<steve60> does anyone know how i can play streaming live videos in firefox
<damnhil> Does anyone use xawtv or motv?
<steve60> and what codecs i need
<damnhil> steve60: you need mplayer
<tilos> naetrick, fdisk -l will show you list of your partitions
<naetrick> IdleOne: Ok, then that's the one you want :) Unless there are other partitions whose system is "Linux"
<_jason> steve60: mplayer plugin with w32codecs will play most
<skander> steve... just apt-get install mplayer and its plugins (also for firefox)
<tilos> naetrick, df -h will show you where did you mount them
<_jason> ubotu: tell steve60 about mplayer
<IdleOne> naetrick:  thats the only one
<naetrick> tilos: Thanks, forgot about that :)
<damnhil> steve60: you have to configure /etc/apt/source.list. Mplayer-mozilla plugin has memory leak. I am warning you
<steve60> i mean from firefox browser not mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell steve60 about w32codecs
<ryanakca> anyone?
<jtacy> daemon2: it might be interesting to see if a livecd distro exhibits the same problem, just for fun
<nickrud> Steil, sudo apt-gert instal mozilla-mplayer
<naetrick> IdleOne: Ok, now before you do "dd", make sure you have at least the same amount of space free as is used on the partition
<damnhil> steve: Install mplayer-mozilla plugin
<skander> steve... yu need the mplayer plkugin for firefox
<nickrud> damnhil, really? a leak!
<skander> then it will play ;)
<steve60> thanx ppl
<damnhil> nickrud: It happened to me once. I almost filled my memory
<ryanakca> is it something wrong with the log in manager itself or the config files or what?
<steve60> what happens if it fills ya memory
<nickrud> damnhil, I have a leak somewhere here, that's something to look at
<menchi> _jason, it's still going o.o
<nickrud> steve60, the kernel will start killing processes left and right
<sm> gosh it's a long time since I tried a new newsreader
<naetrick> steve60: Linux is good with that. It shouldn't do too much harm... worst case you'll run out of RAM and your swap will fill up. That's the worst that has happened to me :)
<sm> look at all the pretty lights :)
<daemon2> after 8 hours of sleeping it worked
<steve60> the ay it was siad then sounded like it would kill my machine
<jtacy> daemon2: I would suspect something in the power management because that's where they typically screw up laptops
<skander> I cant install transcode on my Ubuntu 5.04 installation....
<adub> can someone help me get the orinoco drivers to compile correctly
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having trouble with my login screen... I've properly configured me /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and my user session works, but the login screen is viewable, and recognisable, except that theres 5-6 thin vertical yellow lines that are formed of small dots
<ryanakca> is it something wrong with the login manager itself or the config files or what?
<steve60> now i got that anyone know of a streaming live shoutcast player?
<tatters> ive been trying to setup sll on apache2 server everything seems to work apart from an error when I try access the ssl site->>Directory index forbidden by rule: /var/www-ssl/html/
<menchi> steve60, try XMMS
<nickrud> steve60, try streamtuner, and maybe use beep-media-player or xmms as the player
<tatters> im not sure what rule is affecting it
<jtacy> daemon2: I wonder if you can alter those settings in the bios? other than that, try a usb ethernet, some work in linux
<steve60> thanx
<menchi> nickrud, I just used a normal XMMS install, and I can listen to streams =/ go figure
<jtacy> daemon2: you could certainly compile a kernel without apm or acpi
<nickrud> menchi, streamtuner is a nice way to browse streams, that's all
<jtacy> daemon2: but I think that's a compile-time option
<skander> is mencoder the same as transcode? would need to convert vrom g3p to mpg (SonyErricson)
<menchi> nickrud, cool :)
* menchi is compiling his first ever app. :D glee
<iBalo> be afraid!
<Kyo> any guide to enhance the security of ubunut?
<menchi> iBalo, I'm more afraid because it seems to be working o.o
<iBalo> Kyo: don't touch anything
<crab> amarok won't start for me.  how do I go about troubleshooting?  It just hangs :(
<skander> Somebody knows how to convert 3gp files (playable in RealPlayer) to MPG (MPEG-1)?
<Kyo> iBalo, hmm..
<Kyo> why not
<OmegaAlpha> lol i just got ignored in the linux channel
<OmegaAlpha> fragging cocky nerds
<skander> me too.....
<OmegaAlpha> grrr i hate ppl like that
<phos-phoros> is it true, that in Heaven every day is Christmas?
<midwinter> OmegaAlpha, check your status window
<skander> nobody is answering to my questions
<djp> does anyone know that if you use the following tip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=overscan, will it enable overscan for output to the tv (for movies etc)? otherwise am i better off using nvtv?
<crab> sure, why not.  of course it's Christmas every day
<OmegaAlpha> skander you were in that channel to?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !W32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<erisco> is it true that you can configure your system to use hard drive space if there is not enough RAM space?
<OmegaAlpha> midwinter, i dont know what a status window is
<iBalo> Kyo: by default ubuntu has no running services, thus no open ports. It's a brick wall. Only if you intend to use it as a server, you have to worry about hardening
<nbound> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<skander> OmegaAlpha... no.. im getting ignored in this channel
<OmegaAlpha> i asked a question that relates to that channel... and they are like.. go read a bok
<OmegaAlpha> its like why do you think we have these channels jerks..
<Kyo> iBalo, oh really ... Hmm. Not even telnet?
<midwinter> OmegaAlpha, ah ignore me.
<OmegaAlpha> skander r u sure?
<nbound> OmegaAlpha, what was ur q?
<OmegaAlpha> dont know how to
<skander> you are the only one talking to me
<yanimax> I'm getting the error message: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13), mysql is running and the sock file exists... I'm using dapper and just upgraded to mysql 5, does anyone know why?
<iBalo> Kyo: tel... what?
<erisco> is it true that you can configure your system to use hard drive space if there is not enough RAM space?.... any guesses?
<OmegaAlpha> how to get my hard drive to show up in FLUXBOX...
<Kyo> Telnet.
<jvai> llmao!!! qq'n
<Kyo> heh
<OmegaAlpha> my ext harddrive... that is...
<menchi> Hah. My friend has a theory on Ndiswrapper. It's like owning a souped up sportscar, but then getting four guys to put beams under it and carry you places while you yell directions from the drivers seat. It works, but it's kinda retarded.
<skander> hm... on the desktop?
<nbound> erisco, its called virtual memory its slow and crap, upgrade ur ram :)
<nickrud> skander, personally I'm not ignoring you, just don't have even a possible answer :)
<skander> ;)
<OmegaAlpha> skander, desktop or filemanger.. or even to see it in terminal- media folder
<erisco> nbound, it is not possible for me to upgrade my RAM. So this virtual memory is my best option
<tatters> anyone use apache2 sll on ubuntu know what ,,Directory index forbidden by rule: means
<erisco> nbound, how do I "activate" it?
<nbound> OmegaAlpha, hmmm i dunno ive had little interaction with fluxbox, and when i did it was already set up with the hardrive like uve said
<OmegaAlpha> it shows up in GNOME no problem... just not with FLUXBOX
<tatters> Directory index forbidden by rule: /var/www-ssl/html/
<Adri2000> why isn't there flight 4 here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/ ?
<skander> which filemanager are you using in FluxBox?
<midwinter> erisco, usually you set up swap space on install
<nbound> erisco, should be on by default, some proggys wont run if there isnt enough actual ram though
<OmegaAlpha> and i dont dare ask this question in #fluxbox theyll bitch at ya lol they are stricktly decorations and placement chats
<erisco> nbound, I am not so sure if it is on. Is there a way that I can check?
<nbound> and the ones that do.. unless ur just under the req's for it.. will be slow as molasses on a cold morning
<midwinter> erisco, type free in a terminal
<iBalo> Kyo: it's got a telnet client, but no telnetd... and using telnet instead of ssh anyway is stupid
<c13> anyone know how to set configuration of login screen ? the hertz like, the screen resolution
<OmegaAlpha> i want to get it seen so i dont have to switch to GNOME everytime i want to burn a cd or watch a movie off my ext hd.. :(
<erisco> widwinter, free -m results in 50MB of free space currently
<Adri2000> why isn't there dapper flight 4 here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/ ?
<erisco> midwinter, I have this, a browser, a terminal, and text editor opened
<erisco> I only have 256MB of ram!
<Seveas> Adri2000, because there is no flight 4 yet
<midwinter> erisco, running gnome?
<erisco> midwinter, as in the desktop thingie right? yes
<Adri2000> Seveas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4#head-cf4a6bcd57bd762d393a0390bb3345aae3bae49f
<tilos> cat /proc/swaps
<menchi> erisco, me too. Yet I am listening to music, compiling stepmania, browsing the net, chatting on Gaim and am in IRC. 256mb wins.
<erisco> midwinter, are there any things I can do to minimize my RAM usuage?
<Kyo> heh
<Seveas> Adri2000, read the first 3 words below the title...
<midwinter> erisco, probably I would look into using xfce or something instead of gnome
<erisco> menchi, are there any things I can do to minimize my ram usage? =\
<Adri2000> WORK IN PROGRESS
<Adri2000>  oops ok :p
<menchi> erisco, it sounds like you are bloated up =/
<menchi> gnome is running quite happily for me =/
<erisco> menchi, well Linux does take a lot of RAM
<tatters> anyone use apache2 sll on ubuntu know what ,,Directory index forbidden by rule: means?
<midwinter> it's not linux that does, it's gnome
<Madpilot> erisco: Linux uses all the RAM it can find
<menchi> SysInfo: Mem: 89/234M [||||||||||] 
<midwinter> but it does use ram aggressively but that's not the same thing.
<menchi> Not really all that much.
<Adri2000> tatters: a rule which doesn't allow directory listing ? :p
<ChrisxXx> hey how do i get package manager open via SSH?
<erisco> Madpilot, using the gnome desktop, do you know of anythings I could disable to lower my RAM usage?
<skander> tatters... maybe its declied by the config file?
<menchi> It's using a lot less than windows was doing the same thing.
<skander> check the settings for the directory
<Madpilot> erisco: not offhand - how much ram do you have?
<skander> seems to be the directory listing oiption
<erisco> Madpilot... 250
<Guillaume> On boot ive got an error on Syncronizing clock ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed.. can you help me please?
<ChrisxXx> hey how do i get package manager open via SSH?
<menchi> Guillaume, that isn;t much to worry about
<Barry> how do I check the stack size of the kernel ? or does anyone know what the ubuntu default is for the xmp kern ?
<tatters> but I can browse the directory
<Barry> *smp not xmp
<Guillaume> menchi: i should disable the service ?
<Madpilot> erisco: you could ask about running XFCE on your desktop instead of Gnome
<GregAsche> what's the key combo to kill an app open in the terminal?
<menchi> it's just that it's trying to synch your clock to the online clock, and failing because your net drivers aren't loaded yet
<Madpilot> greg: Ctrl+C
<midwinter> GregAsche, ctrl c
<menchi> If the error bothers you =/
<Adri2000> Guillaume: what sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org returns ?
<menchi> I get it, too.
<GregAsche> thanks
<Guillaume> Thx Adri2000 wait a moment
<ChrisxXx> hey how do i get package manager open via SSH?
<erisco> Madpilot, thanks I will look into that
<Mordof> Anyone here play warcraft 3 in wine? i have a few config questions.. first off (how come i cant play 32 bit) secondly, (how do i change the mouse cursor)
<_jason> ChrisxXx: use apt-get
<Guillaume> Adri2000: 16 Feb 14:35:02 ntpdate[8783] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<iBalo> Guillaume: nothing to worry about, it's just tht your internet connection isn't u at boottime. you could use sysv-rc-conf to switch off ntpdate at boot to make the 'failed' go away
<ChrisxXx> _jason i dont know the package name
<KerPlunk_> !tell Mordof about cedega
<djp> anyone know about tv-out, nvidia, nvtv etc?
<_jason> ChrisxXx: apt-cache search term1 term2 term3
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: /join #cedega
<Guillaume> Adri2000: i just disabled UTC because it was desync my windows xp clock
<ChrisxXx> okay thanks
<ChrisxXx> Cya
<Mordof> KerPlunk_, k, thanks
<c13> anyone know how to modify the hertz on the login screen?
<erisco> Madpilot, just a quick question... how will I actually be able to use this Desktop?
<erisco> Madpilot, how would I start it?
<Adri2000> Guillaume: i have the same error, i changed the ntp server
<Guillaume> I tried to change it but it failed another time
<Guillaume> perhaps the server was wrong
<Kyo> why is sapper unstable? and when was breezy released?
<Guillaume> can you refer me one that work
<Madpilot> erisco: XFCE? You can set it up to start automatically, instead of Gnome - but I haven't done that myself, I have more than enough RAM to keep Gnome happy (1Gb...)
<Adri2000> /etc/default/ntpdate < you can put here another server which works
<erisco> Madpilot... not automatically, but manually
<Madpilot> Kyo: Dapper won't be fully released until April - Breezy was released in October
<Mordof> KerPlunk_, i thought cedega costed money
<_jason> Kyo: breezy was released in 5.10, that is 2005.october.  Dapper will be released in 6.04, 2006.april
<erisco> Madpilot, it should not be required to use it all the time, as I can do most things just fine
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: it does
<Madpilot> erisco: you'll have to ask someone else, I haven't used anything but Gnome on this box - sorry.
<Mabus06> I have a off topic question, but the people in here are smart and I don't know where else to ask. My electricity cuts out every now and then. The onlly way I can get it to work again (found this on accident) is to turn the burner of my stove on. The instant I turn it on, my electricity works again. Can somebody just demystify me a bit?
<menchi> Wtf.
<erisco> Madpilot, no problem
<Kyo> Awesome
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Mabus06: now that is really f*cking weird
<Mabus06> Yeah really
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: transgaming created cedega off a fork of wine from awhile ago when wine was still under a bsd style license. You can have anonymous cvs access to cedega and compile it yourself.
<KerPlunk_> But there are legal restrictions and it's not technically free software.
<_jason> Mabus06: your stove is electric I assume?
<Xenguy> erisco: you want to use xfce4 ?
<Mordof> KerPlunk_, any chance you could help me with thaT? :P
<menchi> mabu: do you have all the kernel patches?
<menchi> *mabus
<rachana> ubotu multimedia
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Mabus06> _jason: the clock on it is electric but the rest is gas
<erisco> Xenguy, yes I do. I have it installed, but do not know how to start it
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: wine now is licensed under lgpl, which means any code from when the license was changed for wine from bsd to lgpl..can't be used by cedega.
<Mabus06> menchi: kernel patches?
<_jason> Mabus06: then taht is really weird.....
<WezlFawlty> lol
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: just illegally download it
<purpleheart_USMC> I'm having trouble getting my computer to rip cd's into mp3's...any ideas?
<KerPlunk_> fuck transgaming
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: check www.thepiratebay.org
<Mabus06> Although I assume even gas stoves need some sort of electricity.
<pianoboy3333> I was told bmpx could play m4p's but it's not working, i can't find my m4p's in the library, and I don't like how it is set up: Artist, CD Title, Track
<Xenguy> erisco: OK, so when gdm starts and you go to login, choose 'Sessions' instead...
<Frebrd> my ati drivers continuously break can some one help me???
<_jason> KerPlunk_: not here
<Guillaume> Command for disabling Clock syncro on boot for ubuntu?
<KerPlunk_> transgaming is "making a quick buck" off the back of the Wine project,
<Seveas> Frebrd, 'continuously break'?
<WezlFawlty> mabus06 pilotless stoves make a "click click click" when you ask for fire
<Frebrd> yes Seveas
<Xenguy> erisco: you can then choose it for just that session, or else as your default desktop (it asks you what you prefer to do)
<Seveas> KerPlunk_, nonsense, cedega has serious added value.
<Madpilot> purpleheart_USMC: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping
<Mordof> KerPlunk_, if it was just off of wine... cedega wouldnt support alot more
<Mabus06> WezlFawlty: The 'instant' I turn the burner on my electricity goes back.
<Mordof> their support page is huge
<erisco> Xenguy, thanks
<Barry> how do I check the stack size of the kernel ? or does anyone know what the ubuntu default is for the smp kern ?
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: right
<Frebrd> it stops working when linux freezes when an opengl app is open. i can't fix it so i end up reinstalling linux
<pianoboy3333> What will play my m4p's from the itunes store?
<Mabus06> I should specify that only some of my electric things go down. And they're not in the same region of the house at all and it almost seems random.
<Guillaume> What is the command for disabling Clock cyncronization on starup please
<Mabus06> And it seems odd that a circuit would contain a hall light, one of my room's sockets and my oven.
<volvoguy> hey folks. i'm having an nvidia binary driver issue on a laptop. native display size is 1024x768, which is what I have set in xorg.conf. unfortunately what i see is only the upper left corner of what looks to be a giant desktop. the only weird thing i've seen so far is from X's log - "Adding EDID-provided mode "1280x1024" for DFP-0." somehow X is getting the idea that the display's resolution is bigger than it should be. any though
<volvoguy> ts?
<WezlFawlty> Mabus06 get an electrician..... sounds like a loose connection... this house once had a bad common coming in off the pole... caused all kinds of weird problems
<_jason> Mabus06: gremlins
<menchi> Mabus06, compiler errors
<WezlFawlty> lol
<Mabus06> menchi: ?
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: type this as root "apt-get install bittornado; btdownloadcurses http://static.thepiratebay.org/downloadtorrent/3407082.torrent/Cedega_5_DEP.3407082.TPB.torrent;"
<nbound> sorry to the ppl i was helping before i had to go n eat
<KerPlunk_> Mordof: Then you have the free version of Cedega.
<menchi> The bastards never get all the dependancies right when they compile houses theses days
<Madpilot> menchi: his house was compiled incorrectly? :P
<pianoboy3333> What will play my m4p's from the iTunes music store?
<Mordof> KerPlunk_, nah, i think im actually gonna pay for it
<iBalo> Mabus06: you should go to #ubuntu-offtopic and seriously check your electrical installation for light bow's and burning traces... We don't want to loose ubuntu users by burning down their homes :P
<Mabus06> Oh that was probably a joke.. I apologise but this whole thing has sort of killed my sense of humor temporarily.
<Mordof> KerPlunk_, its not that expensive
<Frebrd> anyone knoiw where the xorg logs are?
<menchi> Mabus06, you do realize this is chat for a linux OS< right?
<Kyo> er, how would I open a .zip file?
<david_m_e> anybody know how i run the Linux equivalent to 'scandisk' from the Ubuntu menu system, and if not available, what the command is in terminal ? (thanks)
<WezlFawlty> Mabus06 u do need a eh... "professional" :P
<pianoboy3333> KerPlunk_: It really isn't--only 5/mo
<pianoboy3333> I was thinking of suscribing, but i don't know if it's worth it since i HAVE windows....
<volvoguy> Frebrd, they're in /var/log/
<pianoboy3333> What program will play my m4p's from the iTunes music store?
<tatters> ou don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<KerPlunk_> You mean you have to keep paying them every month
<purpleheart_USMC> I can't find gstreamer0.8-lame ... I'm using dapper drake btw
<menchi> THat made me lol hardcore. I;m sorry. :(
<nbound> pianoboy3333, m4p's or mp4's?
<_jason> purpleheart_USMC: it's version 10 now
<purpleheart_USMC> ty
<pianoboy3333> nbound: the extension on the file is .m4p
<Mabus06> WezlFawlty: My oven trick will have to work for now, for my poor self.
<nbound> u know what codec they use?
<pianoboy3333> nbound: nope, but I think I have all the gstreamer codecs
<Mordof> KerPlunk_, no, you only have to pay for 1 month.. you just dont get any service or stuff after that month ends, you can still use cedega
<KerPlunk_> ahh, that's a pretty cool business model.
<Mabus06> menchi, I realise that, if you read my first query you'd know that I know. Please read before you comment.
<nbound> pianoboy3333, if its a mpeg4 movie, get faac and ffmpeg
<menchi> I know, I'm sorry.
<volvoguy> KerPlunk_, if you're thinking about Cedega, it's worth it compared to trying to get WINE to do the same things.
<pianoboy3333> nbound: I know that, but I believe it is a mpeg4 song.
<Frebrd> anyone want to look at my xorg log I NEED HELP!!!
<pianoboy3333> Frebrd
<menchi> I'm over tired, and that was random enough to amuse me greatly
<pianoboy3333> Frebrd: kk
<nbound> pianoboy3333, well faac should fix it
<nbound> most mpeg4 audio is in aac format
<volvoguy> songs from the iTunes music store are aac, but they have DRM built in.
<pianoboy3333> nbound: right, how do I play that
<purpleheart_USMC> _jason: its not working stil...can you look at what my outout was from the terminal?
<Frebrd> http://pastebin.com/558743 theres my log
<_jason> purpleheart_USMC: sure
<nbound> pianoboy3333, should play in totem
<volvoguy> pianoboy3333, check this out - http://www.hymn-project.org/
<pianoboy3333> nbound: do i need the program faac?
<KerPlunk_> volvoguy: nah if I wanted Cedega I would just illegally download it.
<KerPlunk_> volvoguy: /lastlog piratebay
<nbound> id say so, it wont hurt anyway
<purpleheart_USMC> _jason: http://pastebin.com/558746
<rachana> anyone know how to download and install mono ?
<pianoboy3333> ok
<Frebrd> :(
<jetscreamer> isohunt >
<jetscreamer> well
<jetscreamer> i llike the format better
<_jason> purpleheart_USMC: apparently I was mistaken, i jsut checked packages.ubuntu.com and that packages is still 8
<kbrooks> rachana, apt-get install mono
<Madpilot> rachana: if you use Synaptic to install a mono-using app - TomBoy, for example - it'll pull all the mono stuff in too
<_jason> purpleheart_USMC: make sure you have multiverse
<tatters> anyone use apache2 /sll    with ubuntu ?
<purpleheart_USMC> k
<volvoguy> KerPlunk_, eh, it's not that expensive to join, download and cancel. plus you're giving back a bit for future development. that's just me though. ;)
<PrimoTurbo> Anyone here using XGL?
<volvoguy> PrimoTurbo, i was just getting ready to play with that now.
<geoffrian> Does anyone here have Verizon DSL???
<matty> why does my nvidia-settings now have any settings? heh it used to be like a control panel
<matty> s/now/not
<geoffrian> Does anyone have DSL in Linux???
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> btw do you mean damn small linux or digital subscriber line
<jetscreamer> #dsl
<jetscreamer> but nobody has either
<geoffrian> Digital Subscriber Line
<jetscreamer> nope
<jetscreamer> why
<volvoguy> geoffrian, not personally, but a friend has it and considers it a huge frustration.
<rachana> hi i installed multimedia codecs but which application i shud use to open wmv files ?
<matty> rachana: mplayer
<jetscreamer> 'aviplay but it's probably not around
<geoffrian> What high speed internet can I get for Ubuntu??
<Adri2000> rachana: mplayer or totem
<jetscreamer> geoffrian: whatever is available in your area
<rachana> where is mplayer
<jetscreamer> and what you want to pay for
<jetscreamer> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<rachana> i see only totem
<rachana> i dont see mplayer
<jetscreamer> it's not in standard sources
<Madpilot> rachana: Totem will play wmv
<geoffrian> As far as I know they have programs that need to be run in Windows
* jetscreamer waves @ holycow
<volvoguy> geoffrian, cable internet plugged into a linksys router/firewall works great for me.
<jetscreamer> geoffrian: those programs are crap, you don't even need them in windows
<jetscreamer> geoffrian: seriously
<Madpilot> geoffrian: I've used both ADSL & cable w/ Ubuntu, and they both "just work"
<geoffrian> Good, so if they say Windows is a requirement, it isn't??
<rachana> it says there were no decoders
<steve60> anyone know of any good games to get for linux
<jetscreamer> not for something like pppoe
<Madpilot> geoffrian: if they say that, they don't know what they're talking about...
<volvoguy> geoffrian, i asked the installer to just drop the stuff off. i set it up myself.
<jetscreamer> which is what most dsl is using
<Zen> hey guys
<tatters> lynksys wrt54g is excellent piece of cheap tart
<tatters> tat
<jetscreamer> the PROGRAMS require windows
<geoffrian> Where do I go in the control center to set it up??
<Dasnipa`> what does it mean if after running apt-get update i get this error:   W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<jetscreamer> but to access the dsl you don't need the programs
<rachana> i downloaded codecs
<steve60> anyone know of any good games to get for linux
<Madpilot> rachana: get the w32codecs
<Zen> yup
<jetscreamer> pppoeconf in xterm .. sudo pppoeconf
<jetscreamer> steve60: any idsoftware game... enemy territory is free...
<Madpilot> geoffrian: plug your computer into the web connection before you start it - it should auto-detect & run automatically
<volvoguy> geoffrian, ditto tatters. i think most ISP's realize people have home LANs. with comcast, all that's required is plugging the ethernet from the cable modem into the linksys wrt54g.
<geoffrian> Ok, thanks.
<Dasnipa`> tomorrow is a HUG day yay
<jetscreamer> you have to set the router up with your username and password volvoguy
<jetscreamer> but that's all
<volvoguy> jetscreamer, i never did.
<tatters> I got a static IP but by cloning my mac with the linksys router I get a fresh ip
<volvoguy> jetscreamer, oh... on the linksys side. i gotcha. i thought you mean comcast required it.
<jetscreamer> volvoguy: or the dsl modem... but that's time warner and sbcglobal
<rachana> madpilot: i downloaded it and it is not installing
<sagarp> can i use x11r7 without upgrading to dapper
<Madpilot> rachana: have you followed the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<jetscreamer> sagarp: why do you need to
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Has anyone tried/successfully installed compiz?
<tatters> I flashed my though with dd-wrt firmware
<rachana> madpilot: yes i downloaded all the repos
<jetscreamer> yeah i wanna try some linux bios in a linksys soon
<sagarp> jetscreamer, i just want to have hte latest x11, but i know dapper is still beta
<volvoguy> i'm going to go bug the nvidia channel about my driver problem. catch ya'll later.
<jetscreamer> sagarp: same question. what in r7 do you need that 6.9 doesn't give you
<Madpilot> rachana: try installing totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer - -gstreamer is buggy for me
<jetscreamer> but yes you can if you know what you're doing
<jetscreamer> but ubuntu won't support it
<matty> anyone know how to turn on vsync for xgl?
<jetscreamer> Madpilot: yeah i've seen that too
<rachana> madpilot: how to install totem-xine?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install totem-xine
<jetscreamer> i like xine-ui myself
<tatters> dd-wrt firmware 2.4 will alow multiple SSIDs from same box so I can have a wpa2 network and public network on  same AP
<Madpilot> rachana: search for it in Synaptic - it'll overwrite your existing totem-gstreamer install, and the menu entry for totem won't change
<rachana> madpilot: ok
<sagarp> jetscreamer, i have xorg 6.8
<jetscreamer> ok so same question
<sagarp> jetscreamer, i wouldnt know, since i never used 7.0, which is exactly why i would like to try it out, to see if it's much different for myself
<jetscreamer> sagarp: x.org
<jetscreamer> go forth young man
<sagarp> =/
<jetscreamer> :)
<jetscreamer> you can check the changelog and see if you really want it ...
<rachana> madpilot:
<rachana> i see totem-gstreamer in green
<rachana> and totem-xine with a star
<steve60> jetscreamer, any way i can download that nme terratory thing via apt-get
<rachana> madpilot: under snnaptic
<rachana> madpilot: what shud i do?
<jetscreamer> steve60: not afaik, but it's on the idsoftware site
<steve60> every time i click the link it opens a modules.php page???
<Madpilot> rachana: right-click on totem-xine, select "Install", and then hit the "Apply" button
<jetscreamer> not sure.. hang on steve60
<rachana> madpilot: ok
<Madpilot> rachana: it'll automatically remove totem-gstreamer, like I said earlier
<jetscreamer> steve60: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/et/linux/
<steve60> thx
<syntax_> any way i can _completely_ reinstall alsa relatively simply?
<zebraFusion> can someone help me get my apache server to allow inbound connections from outside the network?
<next> i have an nvidia K8ne and ubuntu isn't working with it... i've installed a bunch of stuff for it... can anyone help?
<syntax_> next, nvidia makes *nix drivers dont they?
<steve60> next you enable the driver
<LinuxJones> hey guys can someone help me with jagged looking fonts on a fresh install on my laptop ?
<next> no, just installed it, how do i enable?
<zebraFusion> can someone help me get my apache server to allow inbound connections from outside the network?
<skayme> hello, anybody can help me with XMAME?
<skayme> where i should copy the neogeo library in xmame?
<syntax_> zebraFusion, it shoult allow that by default
<_unstable> zebraFusion: I bet people in #mame can
<syntax_> sure your router/firewall isnt stoping them?
<skayme> thanks
<Madpilot> LinuxJones: have a look at System menu --> Prefs. --> Font, and play with some of the options there
<nickrud> LinuxJones, you could mess around with sub-pixel smoothing in, see madpilot
<next> steve? how to i enable, i just downloaded it.
<syntax_> any way i can _completely_ reinstall alsa relatively simply?
<LinuxJones> Madpilot: I have been there and checked all of the options, nothing seems to help :(
<jetscreamer> next when desperate, #nvidia
<rachana> madpilot: totem-xine is working
<next> oh, dig it get... didn't know there was a room for that. thanks
<Madpilot> LinuxJones: if it's a laptop, what about the "LCD/sub-pixel smoothing" option?
<LinuxJones> Madpilot, nickrud, I am wondering if it's something in my xorg config file
<Madpilot> rachana: good to hear
<LinuxJones> Madpilot: that makes things look even worse :(
<jetscreamer> next they may tell you a way that's different from the ubuntu way
<nickrud> LinuxJones, possibly. or maybe you're not at native resolution on the laptop?
<Bean> Anybody know of a good web dev channel on this server?
<LinuxJones> nickrud: yes I am on 1280 X 800 on a wxga widescreen
<skayme> anybody answerme in #mame channel :(
<jetscreamer> http://www.google.com/linux?q=font+deuglification+howto&restrict=linux
* Bean trying to figure out what to use for web dev on ubuntu, and use my dreamweaver templates
<jetscreamer> nvu
<jasonjdp> any body know how i would go about making and mounting cd images? im trying to mess with wine and it hangs up when i need to put in a second cd when installing something
<jetscreamer> !info nvu
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<bassinboy> date %r [07:11:00PM] 
<bassinboy> date: too many non-option arguments: [07:11:00PM] 
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<Madpilot> Bean: Screem or bluefish - I think screem might be able to use DW stuff, too
<mateon> oh! nvu is at 1.0 ?
<jetscreamer> not sure about the dreamweaver templates though
<Bean> Madpilot, I have screem setup, and it says it can do DW templates, just can't figure out how exactly
<bassinboy> any idea how to change the time?
<jetscreamer> date
<jetscreamer> man date
<bassinboy> jetscreamer: I already looked through that, and still can't get the right syntax
<LinuxJones> Madpilot, nickrud, my xorg only has a generic monitor selected shouldn't there be some reference to an LCD display or does that matter ?
<Madpilot> Bean: http://www.screem.org/ - there's a help forum there
<daverag> Can anyone point me to a howto on how to install the fglrx module in the kernel, I can't seem to get it to be the same version as my ATI drivers (8.22.5)
<bassinboy> jetscreamer: can you give me an example?
<_jason> bassinboy: I don't think you need %r
<amonkey> i get readonly file system errors on my ipod even though it says rw in mount, what could be wrong?
<bassinboy> _jason: thanks
<jetscreamer> bassinboy: no i never could either, i just use the gnome admin thing or the kde one :)
<jetscreamer> or set it in bios
<jetscreamer> see also ntpdate and ntp
<jetscreamer> !ntp
<ubotu> methinks ntp is Network Time Protocol. Install 'ntpdate' for a simple ntp client.
<jetscreamer> !info ntp
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> ntp: (Network Time Protocol: network utilities), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.2.0a+stable-8ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 249 kB, Installed size: 464 kB
<Bean> Madpilot, the help form goes to their slashdot message board, searched it already and no results
<_jason> bassinboy: nor the brackets
<mahangu> anybody have any success running Shareaza or any other windows p2p app under wine?>
<bassinboy> jetscreamer: I don't have a gui
* mahangu wants to connect to gnutella and finds the existing cients clunky
<Bean> nvu can't do php?
<TheCool> I'm working on my new partition scheme for my box. Since I'm going to be adding new drives in the near future I was wondering if it was possible to add drives to a raid0?
<Bean> (highlighting that is)
<_jason> bassinboy: and use the syntax that man date shows
<jetscreamer> bassinboy: listen to _jason , no idea :)
<jetscreamer> or set it in bios
<_jason> yeah or that
<jetscreamer> or just use ntpdate
<navarone> mahangu have you used phex? gnutella network client  java
<daverag> I get this error when loading the fglrx module in Xorg.0.log (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<jetscreamer> bittorrent >
<jetscreamer> imo
<mahangu> navarone, i don't really like java, but will use it if it comes to a crunch. any other suggestions?
<Madpilot> Bean: try the regular user's forum there - I did read something about DW templates at one point - I've never used DW, though, so I didn't really pay attention
<steve60> next, you therew
<navarone> mahangu...phex is available for windows and linux so you can try on windows natively if you wanna test it
<mateon> TheCool: do you know about evms?
<mahangu> navarone, im on ubuntu. but isn't there a non java client?
<steve60> next, if you open up a console and type in sudo nvidia-glx-config enable that should turn your drivers on perm restart and you'll see the nvidia logo appear at the startup
* mahangu woul dhate to install jres
<navarone> mahangu...I only use gtk-gnutella and phex...phex has better filtering imo though
<navarone> mahangu you could hop over to freshmeat or sourceforge and see what's cooking <s>
<mahangu> thanks navarone
<navarone> no prob
<raphael_> hi, i wanna know if breezy badger have one way to be server
<raphael_> ?
<Mabus06> raphael: when you install it do a server install? Or what do you mean?
<Mabus06> Set up apache? FTP? Freeciv
<gerardo> w.w.w.libiabucio.hotmail.com
<Mabus06> Be more specific. ;-)
<Madpilot> raphael: you can install Apache & stuff on a desktop isntall, or do a full desktop-less server install
<adub> patch: **** strip count l is not a number       <--- does does that error mean im trying to run a patch on orinoco drivers
<mateon> raphael_: not sure if i understood you correctly, but if what you want is a server install just type server at the boot: prompt when booting of the install cd
<raphael_> first i have installed, sever, but its just a line comand, so i have formated again and put the graphic mode
<raphael_> the server mode, is its just on text mode?
<mateon> raphael_: what kind of server do you want?
<raphael_> a web server and dns
<Madpilot> raphael: yes, it is - servers don't really need GUI
<daverag> How do I make the kernel aware of the my new fglrx.ko module?
<jetscreamer> install it properly
<raphael_> can i do a server on the graphic mode?
<jetscreamer> yes you can
<raphael_> how?
<jetscreamer> same as anything
<jetscreamer> install x
<zebraFusion> what's the default location of the apache2 config file?
<zebraFusion> I need to change the port apache uses because my ISP blocks it.
<raphael_> what should i install?
<Madpilot> !tell raphael_ about lamp
<zebraFusion> !tell zebrafusion about lamp
<zebraFusion> what's the default location of the apache2 config file?
<zebraFusion> I need to change the port apache uses because my ISP blocks it.
<raphael_> ok i received here
<Madpilot> raphael_: the URL the bot just sent you will walk you thru the Apache part of the install
<Mordof> what is btdownloadcurses?
<elkbuntu> zebraFusion, dont repeat yourself so quickly, it's the quickest way to get ignored
<raphael_> ok thanks, i will try now...
<raphael_> bye, i will sleep after, but thanks
<_jason> zebraFusion: probably somewhere in /etc/apache2
<navarone> Mordof, probably a bt client that runs in console curses style
<bimberi> zebraFusion: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<zebraFusion> bimberi, once again... ;)
<Mordof> navarone, i see
<jrattner1> Can i resize a partition in gparted while its mounted?
<zebraFusion> Thanks :] 
<mateon> jrattner1: no
<navarone> jrattner1, not likely
<bimberi> zebraFusion: hehe :)
<jrattner1> mateon, so how do i resize my / (root) partition?
<Macbeth> Hi, any one know why "etc/init.d/gdm start" doesn't work?
<mateon> jrattner1: well you could boot from some kind of a live cd
<jetscreamer> try sudo?
<bimberi> zebraFusion: if you decide to put oracle and zope on as well then my run might continue :)
<jrattner1> mateon, sounds good then thank you
<jetscreamer> or try this: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start
<Macbeth> yeah, left that off, it just cuck back, already running
<mateon> jrattner1: and resize it from there, after making a backup of course
<navarone> jrattner1, download system rescue cd and boot with it...it has gparted and qtpart on it so you can use them to resize while your partition is not in use
<mateon> heh, he left :/
<Macbeth> what the ?dm about?
<jetscreamer> ? is variable
<jetscreamer> and if you had xdm...
<jetscreamer> or kdm...
<zebraFusion> bimberi, I don't think I'm going to license oracle, and I have no idea what zope is :P
<jetscreamer> !info zope
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> zope: (Open Source Web Application Server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2.6.4-1.6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2554 kB, Installed size: 13848 kB
<bimberi> zebraFusion: kk :)
<jetscreamer> !info plone
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> plone: (content management system based on zope and cmf), section web, is optional. Version: 2.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<onewaytolive17> can someone please help me with my sound card?
<onewaytolive17> it isnt working
<onewaytolive17> and it worked before i installed linux
<jetscreamer> quadra wtf
<jetscreamer> it still works, you just haven't set it up properly yet
<navarone> onewaytolive17, type lspci | grep audio  in terminal and see if it gives soundcard name
<jetscreamer> !smart questions
<jetscreamer> gah
<jetscreamer> !tell onewaytolive17 -about smart questions
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  im gettin nothing
<daverag> Anyone knows how to make the fglrx stuff work, I just can't seem to get my kernel module to the latest version
<navarone> onewaytolive17, what kind of soundcard do you have?
<tritium> daverag: did you follow the wiki page?
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  its a laptop i dont necessarily know the name of the card
<onewaytolive17> my model is a thinkpad 770
<daverag> tritium: i just saw that.. brb
<tritium> okay, daverag
<jetscreamer> there is a thinkpad kernel module, don't know what it does, but it exists
<zebraFusion> Can anyone recommend any apache adminstrator tools... Like, to see who's connected, who's downloading, ect
<mateon> hrm, webmin?
* mateon hides
<interferon> roughly how many gigabytes should i expect a fresh ubuntu install to use?
<tritium> about 2, interferon
<interferon> tritium, thanks
<_jason> interferon: 2 is what is recommedned on the cd
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<navarone> onewaytolive17, go to System/Preferences/Sound and see what it says for default soundcard
<onewaytolive17> it says it says the sollution to my problem is modprobe snd-cs4236
<onewaytolive17> but every time i do it i get a whole page of errors -_-
<onewaytolive17> basically saying it doesnt exist
<edoardo> you guys, sometimes i develop gnome and i've just posted an idea i had to more expert gnome developers, but i'd like to get some feedback from people! and suggestions : ) the idea can be summarized like this
<edoardo> you middle click anywhere on the screen. a sphere comes up where you clicked. with an icon, say a xine icon on it. you scroll the sphere with the mouse wheel, up or down, and you know the sphere rotates, showin' other icons as it rotates, it's like a menu bar, with quick links on it. you left click, the sphere disappears. the app starts. a total revolution.
<_jason> edoardo: we like to keep this channel for support, but I'd like to discuss your idea in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to join me
<edoardo> _jason, sure : )
<navarone> onewaytolive17, how comfortable are you at editing config files?
<onewaytolive17> onewaytolive17,  if i can get decent directions i can do it no problem been doing lots of it lately -_-
<navarone> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24877.html <-- try this solution and see if it helps
<rachana> how to change password ?
<ufo> passwd
<slide23> Has anyone setup lighttp on ubuntu or know of a guide/deb for it?
<mateon> rachana: type passwd in a terminal
<Ainvar> for secure smtp and pop transfers how do I have evolution keep the certificate perm instead of me having to click ok everytime I load up evolution
<rachana> ok
<bimberi> rachana: or via the GUI: System -> Preferences -> About me  (top right)
<rics> How can I make glxgears print the FPS information?
<zebraFusion> !info mrtg
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> mrtg: (multi router traffic grapher), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.12.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 646 kB, Installed size: 1724 kB
<rachana> ok
<slide23> !info lighttpd
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<mateon> what is this quadra thing?
<gabacho> bot I think
<daverag> I run module-assitant prepare and get Warning, /usr/src/linux-2.6.15 seems to contain unconfigured kernel source!
<mateon> i can see that, what is it supposed to do?
<daverag> Even though I copied the .config file from /boot
<gabacho> no idea here, most of em are dumb ass anyway
<mateon> daverag: if your'e using the stock kernel consider installing linux-headers
<daverag> yeah i got some of those
<gabacho> hehehe
<gabacho> some of em eh?
<daverag> hmm but fglrx seems to build anyway
<ufo> daverag, you should go to kernel source dir and run make oldconfig
<daverag> well i'm plunging, (rebooting) wish me luck
<rgbman> how does one boot a previous kernel in ubuntu?
<WiFiTux> cool, dapper now has gnome 2.13
<WiFiTux> :)
<slide23> is dabber newer/older then breezy?
<navarone> rgbman, if it shows up in grub menu at boot you can select it and it will load
<WiFiTux> slide: stabber?
<slide> err dapper lol
<bimberi> slide: _dapper_ is newer
<WiFiTux> slide: bleeding edge
<slide> ah
<mateon> slide: not stable yet
<slide> thats a debian name though right?
<rgbman> ok thank you
<mateon> slide: nope
<WiFiTux> slide: ?
<slide> n/m
<WiFiTux> slide: debian names are taken from Toy Story movies.
<slide> heh
<gabacho> lol
<WiFiTux> Potatoe, Sarge, Woody
<navarone> is that where they got sarge?
<sagarp> how do i change the main menu icon?
<mateon> slide: in debian they have sarge, etch and sid currently
<WiFiTux> all of them
<avar> navarone: yes
<gabacho> what will they do when they run out of names
<navarone> well at least it wasn't snow white
<gabacho> go to toy soldier #1
<gabacho> toy soldier #2?
<WiFiTux> gabacho: you can't run out of names
<avar> or toy story 2?
<gabacho> from Toy Story?
<nickrud> gabacho, finance a new toy story movie?
<_jason> sagarp: edit this image file (or replace it): /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<gabacho> hehehe
<gabacho> exactly
<gabacho> Debian sponsored animation...that would suck
<WiFiTux> ?
<slide> If anyone finds me a lighttpd package that works in ubuntu 5.10, ill love you forever
<slide> heh
* WiFiTux slaps gabacho 
<gabacho> if their release cycle is applied...a new movie would be produced once every 10 years
<avar> slide: just grab it from svn
<Bean> Has anybody here converted a site made in Dreamweaver w/ templates, into a Screem site? Can't find any info on how to actually make my dreamweaver templates work in it... even though the are supposed to.
<slide> avar, but i want it installed via a package, I dont lik "make installs" cluttering up the system heh
<avar> slackboy: use /usr/local/
<avar> or /opt
<avar> or ~
<sagarp> _jason, thanks man
<nickrud> slide, look into checkinstall, it's not perfect, but often works
<slide> k
<tony__> Hi. I'm new. Anyone know how to get drivers for a Voodoo 3 card. I have 640x480 max resolution.
<navarone> Bean on the screem features page it says something about page wizard handling things like that...maybe you need to use a wizard and import function...?
<brenner> tony__: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bean> navarone, thanks, will look
<nickrud> tony__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<tony__> I'm reading now. Thanks brenner and nickrud.
<_jason> edoardo: okay, how about this.  a circle
<_jason> arg
<zebraFusion> What service is ipp version CUPS 1.1
<nickrud> zebraFusion  the print spooler
<mateon> zebraFusion: printing
<fit4lfe> installed dapper now xwindows won't start
<zebraFusion> What the hell is that running for, I don't even have a printer.
<zebraFusion> Must be somethign weird with Dapper :o
<fit4lfe> how can I get back xwindows ?
<zebraFusion> How can I remove those programs
<fit4lfe> shouLd I just install breezy again
<fit4lfe> just the ports to breezy instead of dapper ?
<zebraFusion> fit4lfe... I'm asuming you've apt-get update, and dist-upgrades a few times?
<zebraFusion> My x has failed twice since I moved to Dapper
<fit4lfe> yeah
<nickrud> zebraFusion, you can use rcconf to disable cupsys
<zebraFusion> but both times I've waited a day or just ran those commands it's worked.
<fit4lfe> so how do I fix this
<fit4lfe> really
<fit4lfe> that did it
<fit4lfe> just update and upgrade
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu really is an ancient african word meaning (a) "i'm sick of compiling gentoo" and (b) i'm sick of gentoo's 'support channel'
<zebraFusion> For me :o
<zebraFusion> lol
<fit4lfe> hmm
<zebraFusion> That's what it means to me :P
<fit4lfe> do you have a nvidia driver too
<fit4lfe> or just use vesa
<Madpilot> hyperactivecrond: there seem to be a number of "translations" of Ubuntu... :P
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  hey man it didnt work :( want me to give you the error it gets on startup now?
<snoozix> did anyone install ubuntu as a server?
<WiFiTux> Madpilot: can I change my nick to gnome-applets?
<DUMAiSO> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<WiFiTux> snoozix: you can.
<snoozix> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<snoozix> WiFiTux: i know.
<navarone> onewaytolive17, sure
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  what is that one site i can post it at, its kinda long -_-
<hyperactivecrond> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<zebraFusion> pastebin.
<rachana> how to install the latest firefox ?
<hyperactivecrond> !firefox
<rachana> how to
<zebraFusion> rachana, sudo apt-get install firefox
<hyperactivecrond> !tell rachana about firefox1.5
<snoozix> hm
<hyperactivecrond> eek zebraFusion : old buggy version
<snoozix> allright, is one using an ftp server on his dialup connection?
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8766
<mateon> snoozix: ask your real question
<snoozix> mateon: if i set a deny/drop policy i would have to track the ingoing ports that the ftp wants to open dynamically, am i right?
* hyperactivecrond puts on the "jeopardy" theme
<rachana> skype anyone
<hyperactivecrond> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<snoozix> mateon: is this what conntrack for ftp does completely?
<hyperactivecrond> follow that
<navarone> onewaytolive17, you say sound works in windows?
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  yes it does
<mateon> snoozix: hyrm, not sure how ftp works with ports
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  on linux-laptop.net it says its a problem with my model
<mateon> snoozix: I don't think I can help you, sorry
<snoozix> mateon: i know that it does not work as i need it to when i set my firewall to default drop everything.
<snoozix> mateon: hmmm thanks a lot anyways
<navarone> onewaytolive17, copy the line you added and paste in bin
<onewaytolive17> ok
<bluefoxicy> damnit fuck
<bluefoxicy> don't tell me.
<bluefoxicy> JFS is a shitty file system.
<_jason> Engla: what is quicksilver?
<rachana> that one not working
* bluefoxicy just had his kernel hard freeze
<rachana> i need skype ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> and now panel won't start, gdm theme is broken.
<bluefoxicy> I am betting I have shit in lost+found.
<rachana> anyone using skype?
<navarone> wtf is jfs?
<holobyted> hey hey, anyone here have Nexuiz installed? can't seem to get sound working
<bluefoxicy> navarone:  IBM's Journaled File System.
<WiFiTux> journalist file system
<WiFiTux> that
<bluefoxicy> navarone:  ubuntu is retarded and so if you use xfs for / with /boot on /, they xfs_freeze /
<ufo> rachana, i am... why
<bluefoxicy> navarone:  and this freezes the ubuntu installer as it attempts to then use the xfs_freeze frozen file system.  Deadlock.
<navarone> bluefoxicy, ...tough day at the office...? <s>
<rachana> ufo: how to install
<bluefoxicy> navarone:  I tried to dodge the bullet and just use jfs because I don't want to use Reiser (ReiserFS 3.6 and Reiser4 are poorly designed) or ext3 (no tailing mechanism, which makes it eat about 10-40% more space)
<hyperactivecrond> bluefoxicy: dont diss the ubuntu state of mind
<bluefoxicy> navarone:  but JFS is such horrible crap, it doesn't ever replay the journal on mount.
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  sbin/modprobe snd-cs4236
<ufo> rachana, do you have 64bit system?
<bluefoxicy> navarone:  and the last 5 times I've used it (read: every time), 1-2 system hard locks or power drops has lead to mass data loss.
<rachana> no
<navarone> bluefoxicy, sounds like you shouls stick with the devil you know
<rachana> 32 bit
<ufo> rachana, did you download the package from skype site
<rachana> no
<rachana> it did not work some say
<bluefoxicy> now my panel won't start and I can't load an xterm
<ufo> download the debian/ubuntu package and install with dpkg -i *package_name*
<rachana> ufo: where to download
<ufo> rachana, www.skype.com
<rachana> ufo: let me try
<navarone> onewaytolive17, did you reboot or restart alsa?
<onewaytolive17> onewaytolive17,  i  totally rebooted
<bimberi> ufo: have skype fixed the libqt dependency issue?
<navarone> onewaytolive17, gnarly
<ufo> bimberi, yes there is also an package with qt compiled in the binary...
<bimberi> ufo: ah, thanks :)
<navarone> onewaytolive17, go back to that page I gave you and try alternatives that are further down page
<onewaytolive17> navarone,  ok thanks :)
<gurlpleez> will you talk to me?
<navarone> onewaytolive17, one suggested changeing the csbit to another number
<holobyted> so, anyone have Nexuiz installed? (GPL FPS game)
<gurlpleez> i do
<navarone> well i am off for the night...ned my beauty sleep...cya folk take care
<gurlpleez> it's cool
<holobyted> how'd you get sound working?
<holobyted> or not
<WezlFawlty> that was a troll
<brenner> a pretty pathetic one too
<rachana> i downloaded skype debian
<rachana> now what shud i do?
<next> i have set up my ATI but i get a Fatal error:screen not detected, can someone help me get my GUI up?
<rachana> skype debian downloaded. now wat 2 do?
<rachana> ufo:
<brenner> next: "i have set up my ATI" ... elaborate please
<brenner> rachana: dpkg -i <package>  probably
<rachana> ok
* brenner has never used skype though
<next> downloaded the drivers... went threw the fglrxconfig file set it up
<ufo> rachana, go to console and type dpkg -i *packagename*
<Madpilot> next: have you read the wiki's ATI driver page?
<brenner> next: which drivers?  how'd you install them?
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<next> apt-get ATI-driver-fglrx
<GTX> http://www.probnc.org/admins/swinder.jpg
<GTX> ul
<GTX> lol
<GTX> that that
<rachana> ufo: its showing error
<IdleOne> whats the error
<rachana> ufo: libqt3c102-mt is missing it seems
<syntax_> any way i can _completely_ reinstall alsa relatively simply?
<brenner> GTX: heh, is that you?
<rachana> ubotu skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ufo> rachana, ok... try to download the tar package where the qt is compiled in binary... not an deb
<rachana> ufo: which one to download ?
<brenner> why not just use Seveas' deb?
<rachana> ufo: skype for fedora?
<ufo> rachana, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static
<GTX> brenner na
<GTX> www.probnc.co.uk/staff.html
<GTX> im the one at the top
<ufo> rachana, after you untar that in the directory should be an skype binary
<GTX> www.probnc.org/staff.html
<GTX> .org sorry
<ufo> rachana, that works for me
<zebraFusion> How can I remove ipp version CUPS 1.1
<concept10> Anyone here familar with Vmware
<rachana> ufo: its downloading . after that wat shud i do
<ufo> you should extract the package...
<zebraFusion> How can I remove ipp version CUPS 1.1
<ufo> you are using gnome? right click on package and extract it to your location...
<ufo> rachana, did you exract the package?
<ufo> rachana, it might take few seconds before starts...
<rachana> ufo: i extracted
<rachana> ufo: now wat 2 do
<rics> automatix ROCKZZZZZ
<ufo> rachana, now start the skype binary from console, its in the directory you extracted
<rachana> ufo: shall i type skype in shell prompt
<ufo> rachana, yes cd into directory and type ./skype
<ufo> rachana, did it work?
<rachana>  libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared
<rachana> ufo:  libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared
<ufo> rachana, ok... thats odd...
<jasonjdp> how do you run a shell script?
<jasonjdp> whats the command?
<ufo> rachana, you need the qt library to gnome...
<rachana> ufo: how to get it
<_jason> jasonjdp: sh /path/to/shellscript, or make it executable and just give the path to the script, like ./shellscript for example
<jasonjdp> thnx jason!
<rachana> skype installed but not running
<ufo> im currently in gentoo, but you could look the qt-libs and libqt-mt in synaptic
<ufo> rachana, or with apt-get
<rachana> apt-get --- what shud i type after that
<ufo> rachana, apt-cache search libqt-mt
<ufo> rachana, and then apt-get install *package*
<bimberi> rachana: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<bimberi> (the Seveas package would have been much simpler)
<ufo> bimberi, ok... is the skype in seveas?
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<rachana> ok i installed libqt-mt
<bimberi> rachana: although you're probably pretty close with the path you're on anyway
<rachana> now skype is uninstalled automatically. dono why
<bimberi> ufo: yes, he repackaged to fix that dependency issue
<ufo> bimberi, ok... thx
<rachana> now wat am ii to do
<ufo> did you try the apt-get install libqt3-mt
<rachana> yes
<rachana> i installed
<ufo> rachana, try the skype again
<rachana> ok
<ufo> rachana, did it work?
<bimberi> ufo: i guess (s)he's on the phone :P
<__mikem> I just installed xfce and I kind of like it
<rachana> now wat shud i do
<ufo> bimberi, :)
<rachana> i again unarchived the files
<ufo> rachana, why did you remove the old ones?
<rachana> i diddnt
<rachana> it uninstled automatic
<ufo> rachana, automatic...
<rachana> ye
<rachana> yes
<ufo> rachana, did you try to start the skype?
<bassinboy> anyone know webmin? can't login, I have edited the users file and everything
<rachana> i typed skype in shell prompt
<ufo> bassinboy, do you use the sudo in your ubuntu?
<rachana> it showed no such file or directory
<bassinboy> ufo: yes
<ufo> bassinboy, it needs the root password, i think
<bassinboy> I've been trying it
<ufo> activating the root passwd with sudo passwd
<bassinboy> ?
<rachana> skype in linux is horrible
<ufo> rachana, but it works.... it the older one... and the fonts are ugly...
<_6ix_> Thanks for your guys' help last night, I'm online with Ubuntu now
<bassinboy> ufo: man, I can't get it to login at all
<bassinboy> /etc/webmin/miniserv.users right?
<rachana> hope google brings gtalk to linux. shud be simple
<IdleOne> !openssh
<ubotu> from memory, openssh is server and client setup at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<_6ix_> New question now:  I'm trying to set up xserver, and the terminal asks me for a password, but won't let me type it in
<bassinboy> user:password ?
<_6ix_> I can hit enter, and it denies my password.  But I can't type anything in
<ufo> bassinboy, does it ask the password
<rachana> skype + linux = confusion
<ufo> rachana, ye
<rachana> anyone know suse linux?
<ufo> rachana, yes
<_6ix_> Anyone know why it won't let me put in my password/how i can fix it?
<rachana> is it that easy?
<rachana> some frens say so
<zebraFusion>  Question
<Bean> Is there an equivilant of wine but for windows (so you can run linux apps under windows)
<zebraFusion> If I donwload a video file to my Linux partition
<ufo> rachana, yes...
<zebraFusion> can I put it into my window partition (hda1)
<zebraFusion> windows*
<rachana> howcome?
<bassinboy> ufo: on webmin? yes
<AciD> hey
<_6ix_> I'm really trying to use the Wiki as much as I can, but it doesn't address some quesionts
<ufo> maybe you dont have the root password...
<_6ix_> questions, even
<_jason> zebraFusion: what filesystem is the windows partition?
<zebraFusion> NTFS
<AciD> what are you supposed to put in your source.list to have access to xorg 7.0.0-0ubuntu14 ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell zebraFusion about explore2fs
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how I can enable dapper universe or whatever, I want access to some of the locked beta software.
<rachana> ok guys im leaving
<_jason> zebraFusion: yes, but you need to be in windows (see ubotu's link)
<PrimoTurbo> I'm using dapper btw
<_6ix_> sudo dpkg-xconfigure xserver-xorg
<rachana> skype down down
<_6ix_> Then it asks for my pass, but won't let me type
<pianoboy3333> I'm bored.....
<Madpilot> _6ix_: when you're using the terminal, it doesn't echo your pw as you type, but it is going in
<Madpilot> _6ix_: it doesn't even use a string of ****** or anything - that's normal
<zebraFusion> _jason, so all I do is follow that link in Windows and I can transfer files from Linux to Windows?
<rachana> good by ufo
<ufo> rachana, by
<_6ix_> Madpilot, you're a genius!!!
<_6ix_> Thank you SOO much!
<Madpilot> !tell _6ix_ about sudo
<_6ix_> I feel kinda stupid now
<_6ix_> Alright, sorry to ask a stupid question
<Madpilot> _6ix_: there's a note near the top of the page the bot just sent you mentioning this non-typing
<PrimoTurbo> Guys how do I access the rest of dappers repos?
<_jason> zebraFusion: yeah, the second link is easier.  You just run a program and it will let you read and copy stuff from linux to windows
<virogenesis> hi MacSlow  just the person i wanted to speak to
<ufo> the sudo thing is stupid i think it makes things difficult, like the tab key use and i think the bassinboy s   problem is that too
<zebraFusion> Perfect/
<PrimoTurbo> How can I add multiverse repository in Dapper?
<AciD> hum
<_jason> ubotu: tell bassinboy about webmin
<bassinboy> ufo: Arg, stupid ubuntu, :P
<pianoboy3333> I'm bored....... Anyone know any good games/things to do...?
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: same way as in breezy
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: just edit your multiverse line - put dapper whereever it says breezy now
<PrimoTurbo> Remind me I followed a guide last time
<_jason> ubotu: tell PrimoTurbo about repositories
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone gotten dansguardian to work with webmin here?
<bassinboy> thanks _jason
<PrimoTurbo> alright thnx
<MacSlow> virogenesis, ehm... yes?
<PrimoTurbo> Dapper is so damn fast compared to the last version
<wahyu> hi all, i have download realplayer file (RealPlayer10GOLD.bin) but i dont know how to install in ubuntu 5.10, pls advise..
<PrimoTurbo> trying to get XGL now, just insatlled fglrx driver for my ATI card
<MacSlow> re
<MacSlow> ups...
<interferon> how do i go about resizing an ntfs partition?
<ufo> PrimoTurbo, same thing here but on gentoo...
<interferon> so i can install ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone gotten dansguardian to work with webmin here?
<MacSlow> damn... Ctrl-W and Ctrl-Q are so close to one another :)
<pianoboy3333> I'm bored....... Anyone know any good games/things to do...?
<MacSlow> virogenesis, so once again... what's up?
<virogenesis> hi i'm having probs running your clock on dapper
<virogenesis> this is the error i seem to be getting cairo-clock: symbol lookup error: cairo-clock: undefined symbol: rsvg_cairo_render
<MacSlow> virogenesis, hm... before going any further... jsut wait a few days (2-3) and you can geta a vanilla dapper .deb of cairo-clock 0.3.1
<MacSlow> virogenesis, that's a librsvg-related issue. all taken care of in 0.3.1
<bimberi> interferon: the installer can do it (but back up first) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<virogenesis> ok then thanks
<virogenesis> MacSlow,  nice work by the looks of things
<AciD> !sid
<ubotu> AciD: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MacSlow> virogenesis, I'm just a bit "side-tracked" by compiz atm :)
<virogenesis> i understand i got compiz installed myself its very impressive
<next> is there a way to use linux26 when booting from the 5.04 cd?
<wahyu> hello, somebody help me please to install realplayer !!!
<next> wah, apt-get install real not work?
<MacSlow> virogenesis, http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=25
<catskul> anyone know where I can find a guide to getting xgl running using the ubuntu packages (i.e. not compiling )
<next> wah, i think it might be helix....
<bassinboy> ubotu: tell bassinboy about enabling root password
<nalioth> bassinboy: enabling root breaks things
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bassinboy about root
<next> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ufo> ubuntu sudo shit :)
<ryman> how do I copy files into /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?
<next> so anyone? linux2.6? can i do that?
<wahyu> next, my realplayer file (RealPlayer10GOLD.bin) but i dont know the next step...
<catskul> ryman, what would keep you from doing so ?
<ufo> sudo passwd and give first your password and then two times new root password
<catskul> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ryman> I don't see pixmaps folder in share directory
<ryman> catskul, I'm new to linux. I'm trying to locate pixmaps folder
<catskul> ryman, i think its someting like /usr/share/pixmaps
<ufo> after that you could enable the allow rootlogin in x
<virogenesis> looks good MacSlow good idea  takes away the blandness of it all
<ryman> catskul, it said that i don't have permission to move files from / to /usr/share/pixmaps
<next> try trying this into the terminal wah "chmod a+x Realplayer10GOLD.bin"
<MacSlow> virogenesis, hopefully with shading of the cube/hexagon in the end too
<catskul> ryman, are you familiar with using sudo ?
<next> follow with "./RealPlater10gold.bin"
<catskul> ryman, use  "sudo cp ...."
<ryman> catskul, sorry no. I'm totally new to linux
<next> make sure to spell correct and use caps
<catskul> ryman, have you used the terminal before ?
<ryman> Can you give me an example ? the file i'm trying to move is icon.ico
<ryman> catskul, yes
<catskul> so in the terminal
<wahyu> next, i have try, but the reason is   ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<wahyu> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ryman> sudo cp icon.ico /user/share/pixmaps
<ryman> ?
<catskul> yep
<lon613> anyone have an idea how to format a USB external hard drive? i would like to but can't figure it out. i am normally a RH user.
<ryman> catskul, thanks
<catskul> np
<RememberPOL> How would one boot the Ubuntu LiveCD with hotplug disabled?
<ryman> catskul, opps it doesn't work. I think I need the path to desktop
<RememberPOL> does anybody know the boot param?
<catskul> yeah... for that to work you would have had to have been in the same directory as the file at the time
<Arsenal> hello anybody
<Arsenal> anybody out there
<bassinboy> is there a search option on apt-get? I need to search for webmin modules, it's weird that it installs with none
<Arsenal> whats that mean
<ryman> how do I change to desktop dir? I'm sorry I will look up for unix commands on google later
<ufo> bassinboy, did the root password help?
<RememberPOL> bassinboy: try "apt-cache search <name>"
<catskul> ryman, cd ~/Desktop
<Madpilot> ryman: "cd Desktop"
<Arsenal> Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bassinboy> ufo: hm? I got it now, Doh, I can't install modules, the webmin version is to old
<Madpilot> !tell ryman about cli
<Arsenal> someone talk to me
<catskul> Arsenal, dont just yell
<ryman> Madpilot, catskul : thanks
<RememberPOL> Hi Arsenal.
<Arsenal> hello
<RememberPOL> How's it going?
<ryman> !tell ryman about customize
<catskul> Arsenal, if you have a question go ahead and ask
<ufo> bassinboy, you can update the webmin with webmin
<Arsenal> are you a boy or girl
<ufo> bassinboy, and get all modules from webmin too
<tritium> Arsenal: this channel is for ubuntu support
<lon613> any thoughts on the external hard drive issue?
<Arsenal> do any of you like soccer
<catskul> Arsenal, join #asl
<lon613> external USB hard drive. currently NTSF, would like it to be FAT32 or whatever else.
<bassinboy> ufo: is there anyway to apt-get install webmin-*
<Arsenal> wheres that
<tritium> yes, bassinboy.  "apt-cache search webmin" reveals that there are tons of webmin packages available
<ufo> bassinboy, yes it should be... try apt-cache search webmin
<tritium> (not that I'd recommend it, but it's there)
<bassinboy> tritium, ufo, I saw them all, I want to install them all, and
<catskul> Arsenal, do you have a ubuntu question ?
<Arsenal> do any of you have a psp
<ufo> bassinboy, in what format is the webin module name?
<ufo> bassinboy, im in gentoo so cant use the apt to look
<tritium> bassinboy: if you want to install it, go ahead
<bassinboy> ufo: Lucky, I use gentoo too, but this guy wants me to setup his server, and he has ubuntu lol
<Arsenal> are there any people out thre
<tritium> Arsenal: please stay on topic
<Arsenal> sorry
<ufo> bassinboy, you could try apt-get install webmin*
<bassinboy> ufo: when I try to update it, it says it needs module proc ( the one that kills processes) and when I try to install proc, webmin is to old for it lol
<RememberPOL> anybudy?
<RememberPOL> *anybody
<RememberPOL> know how to disable hotplug subsystem?
<rhythminmind> anyone using ubuntu as a samba server for over 15 people?   Also anyone running it with PROFTPD
<Madpilot> Arsenal: this is a tech support channel - general chat can go on #ubuntu-offtopic if you want...
<lon613> anyone have an idea about the external hard drive?
<ufo> bassinboy, try apt-get update && upgrade
<pianoboy3333> I'm bored....... Anyone know any good games/things to do...?
<bassinboy> I have all the latest everything
<Arsenal> shut up shut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut up
<Arsenal> shut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut up shut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut up
<Arsenal> shut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut upshut
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Arsenal!*@*]  by tritium
<bassinboy> hehe
<mtgh> tritium: Thank you
<Madpilot> "upshut"? :P
<pianoboy3333> yea really....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@12-216-28-37.client.mchsi.com]  by tritium
<rhythminmind> any ideas why proftpd would timeout on large uploads..
<Madpilot> pianoboy3333: kill people in Enemy Territory
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Arsenal!*@*]  by tritium
<lysis> anybody here ever use the memory tester in grub boot loader?
<bassinboy> rhythminmind: got SBC? lol
<tritium> mtgh: :)
<pianoboy3333> i'll go america's army tho
<rhythminmind> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<bi2> hi all
<bi2> how can i start ssh service in CLI?
<Madpilot> lysis: memtest86+ or whatever it's called? I have used it, not recently though
<bassinboy> ufo: Ok, got It, I needed webmin-core
<bassinboy> silly apt-get :P
<tritium> bi2: sudo apt-get install ssh
<lysis> Madpilot: it actually work?
<tritium> bi2: if it's already installed, then it should be running (if not, "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start")
<rhythminmind> ok no server guys here........  anyone get conky not to blink on updates?
<bassinboy> ufo: this guy actually asked me if something was on gentoo, and I told him gentoo has the largest collection of software known by man availible to it in a single command :P
<bi2> tritium, already installed but im having error "privilege separation user"
<Xappe> i've manage to install debian sarge on a comp. that ubuntu wouldn't install...is it possible to upgrade sarge to breezy?
<tritium> bassinboy: debian has a larger package selection, actually
<Madpilot> lysis: seems to
<tritium> bi2: when do you get that error?
<lysis> fair enough Madpilot
<bassinboy> tritium: *shrugs*, over 10,000? heh
<Madpilot> lysis: using it, I discovered that the problem wasn't my OS or RAM but my entire motherboard - which I was able to RMA, happily...
<bassinboy> with 23,000 different ebuilds
<lysis> Madpilot: but the memtest program told you that?
<ufo> bassinboy, this is my first time in gentoo and so far it looks nice but its slow to update things and install new software... the debian is good in server, if you dont need the desktop and things like that
<tritium> bassinboy: debian has _far_ more than 20k
<l_r> hello
<tritium> 10k that is
<rhythminmind> anyone know a good drive clone system?
<rhythminmind> with compression
<l_r> is it possible to install ubuntu-livecd onto the hardisk?
<lysis> i'm having stability issues.  i thought it was my video card (it was freaking out) and replacing that didn't work.
<bi2> tritium, /etc# /etc/init.d/ssh start
<bi2>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... Privilege separation user sshd does not exist
<l_r> (from within the livecd itself)
<bassinboy> tritium: that amazes me
<tritium> bassinboy: cool ;)
<typewriter> trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a system that would install fine if not for my ide pci controller card that i added
<JackSprat> hey guys.. total noob here, but competent.. installed ubuntu on my laptop and all works except sound.. where/how do I start to correct this?
<rhythminmind> JackSprat are you in gnome?
<tritium> bi2: can you verify that there's no sshd user on your system?  How did you install ssh?
<Madpilot> lysis: well, it said there was no problem with my actual RAM, so that narrowed it down to the mobo...
<JackSprat> rhythminmind: yes
<Madpilot> lysis: because I had a brand-new harddrive, new install of Ubuntu, and the machine was still freezing randomly...
<bi2> tritium, apt-get
<tritium> bi2: ok, please verify existence of sshd user
<rhythminmind> i'm not in gnome at the moment.. but theres a menu to selet the multimedia system or envierment.. forgot how its worded
<lysis> Madpilot: i'm starting to suspect the same problem here. =/
<rhythminmind> it has a test button
<rhythminmind> pick ASLA as well
<JackSprat> multimedia system selector?
<rhythminmind> yeah
<rhythminmind> pink ALSA for both in/out
<JackSprat> when i pick it and test ot says: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<onewaytolive17> omfg
<rhythminmind> pick
<onewaytolive17> i finally fixed it!!!
<onewaytolive17> :D
<Madpilot> lysis: new stuff, or older equipment? (ie can you return the stuff?)
<onewaytolive17> my sound for my thinkpad i finally fixed it after weeks of torment -_-
<rhythminmind> what soundcard do you have?
<lysis> Madpilot: a year and a month old.
<bi2> tritium, "no hostkeys available" what is that mean?
<onewaytolive17> crimsun, you there?
<crimsun> onewaytolive17: hi
<houseoftainted> crimsun,  thanks for helping me the other day with my thinkpad soundcard :)
<tritium> bi2: you never answered about the sshd user
<houseoftainted> crimsun,  what you told me about the modprobe snd-cs4232 did work after i did some tweaking with the config files :)
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone found away to play m4p's on ubuntu? I tried downloading hymn, but it seems that I need FairKeys which I haven't found for linux.
<pianoboy3333> Not FairKeys to install, I have hymn installed.
<rhythminmind> JackSprat.. do this install VLC player.. and set it to use ALSA and see if sound works.. gnome as some sound issues
<majd> hey
<majd> is there a way to just remove a hyperlink from an OppenOffice.org Writer file?
<houseoftainted> crimsun,  thanks for helping me i deeply appreciate it :)
<Madpilot> lysis: you're probably out of luck for RMA'ing it, then...
<majd> cause when i paste a URL...it makes it a link, can't figure out how to..."unlink" it
<crimsun> houseoftainted: np
<pianoboy3333> majd: I think if you right click it there is an option
<crimsun> houseoftainted: you may wish to write a page on the wiki for it
<Madpilot> majd: right click on the link
<houseoftainted> crimsun,  ok :)
<houseoftainted> crimsun,  know the link?
<majd> Madpilot, pianoboy3333, i tried that....
<crimsun> houseoftainted: wiki.ubuntu.com
<majd> there's a "default formatting" but that removes ALL formatting which is a big pain the butt
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone found away to play m4p's on ubuntu? I tried downloading hymn, but it seems that I need FairKeys which I haven't found for linux. Not FairKeys to install, I have hymn installed.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I use jHymn to unfetter the songs that I purchase from iTMS.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then I use gstreamer0.8-faad to play them through quod libet
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, I just downloaded the jhymn source, what do I do next?
<JackSprat> doh
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: you don't need the source, get the java [binary]  package
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: frm where?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: from the jHymn Web site
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I'm happy to continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic if you need
<lon613> mp4 support exists for xmms
<pianoboy3333> ok
<JackSprat> hey guys.. total noob here, but competent.. installed ubuntu on my laptop and all works except sound.. how would I go about correcting this?
<lon613> you have to download the stuff for it.
<crimsun> JackSprat: what sound chipset?
<lon613> the sound issue totally depends on your laptop. you'll have to look up the sound device chipset.
<lon613> jinx you owe me a coke.
<JackSprat> Analog Devices, Inc. AD1981B Software Sound, AC'97 Rev2.2
<JackSprat> Compatible
<Fitzsimmons> should work
<JackSprat> its a toshiba satellite.. user manual says the above
<catskul> anyone know what happened to the mesa package ?
<Fitzsimmons> not well, but it should work
<lon613> hmmm. 5.10 or 5.04?
<JackSprat> 5.10
<lon613> how new is the satellite?
<JackSprat> few months
<crimsun> JackSprat: works here:
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ tail -1 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<crimsun> 0: Analog Devices AD1981B
<BigDaddy> I just want to come in here and brag for a minute
<JackSprat> yes thats what it says crimsun
<BigDaddy> I FINALLY got my internet connection working on boot everytime, I have my vidoe driver working correctly, I have all of my drives mounted and I have my mp3's playing
<catskul> !mesa
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, catskul
<BigDaddy> And it is because of all of the help I have received in here
<tritium> nice work, BigDaddy :)
<BigDaddy> Yeah, I feel like a big boy now
<lon613> is there no sound what-so-ever?
<JackSprat> nope
<crimsun> JackSprat: so you need to pastebin the following for me: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<BigDaddy> now for a totally trivial question. In the theme manager or theme details, is there a way to alter the colors of the window borders or the buttons?
<Fub> is there a way to prevent windows in gnome raising when you click on them, so they'll only raise if you click the titlebar?
<lon613> have you gone into System->Multimedia System Selector and fiddled with the default Sink and Default Source?
<BigDaddy> oh - just in case anyone was wondering...Amarok is a badass app
<sithi> can somebody help me please
<BigDaddy> wassup sithi
<BigDaddy> I don't know much, but I'll spill what I know
<Madpilot> Fub: have a look in System menu --> Prefs --> Windows - if there is an option like that, it will probably be there...
<JackSprat> 0: Analog Devices AD1981B
<JackSprat> root@ubuntu:/cdrom# cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<JackSprat> 0 [ICH6           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH6
<JackSprat>                      Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at 0xd0180000, irq 10
<JackSprat> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<JackSprat>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<JackSprat>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<sithi> i am using ubuntu 5.10 with ltsp, thin client (diskless) is booted with vmlinuz-2.6.9-ltsp-3
<eugman> Hey is there a good visual way to monitor how much bandwidth each process uses up?
<Fub> Madpilot, it isn't
<alex2456> for some reason my terminal doesent color code things anymore, and even when i open up xterm it doesent, anyone know how to fix this?
<sithi> also i am assigning static ip 192.168.0.28 to the thin client
<Fub> I thought there would possibly be some text file somewhere I could edit
<IdleOne> dont think jack knows about pastebin
<JackSprat> that was sooo oon accident
<Madpilot> Fub: yeah, I just checked - have a look thru gconf
<sithi> i can ping that ip also
<lon613> JackSprat: my last post was for you if you saw it.
<Madpilot> Fub: Applications -> System Tools -> Config. Editor.
<IdleOne> JackSprat: use patesbin.ubuntu-nl.org
<JackSprat> heh.. ok
<sithi> but for ifconfig in the thin client, it is giving me the server 's ip address
<Fub> Madpilot, thanks, I need to install it first:) But thanks for the help
<lon613> roll on duders.
<sithi> what went wrong
<Fub> ought to be standard when you install ubuntu really
<AdmiralCrunch> hey, hey. I basically just majorly fucked my system files with a bad distro-upgrade. Is there a way I can revert back to old system files, while still keeping everything in my home dirs?
<Madpilot> Fub: the config editor is standard, isn't it?
<BigDaddy> Honestly sithi, that is over my head
<Fub> well, it's not installed on my system
<JackSprat> crimsun: I pasted it in pastebin under JackSprat
<Madpilot> Fub: huh, I must have istalled it then...
<sithi> ok, thanks
<Fub> Madpilot, I'm apt-get'ing it now
<IdleOne> JackSprat:  paste the link in here
<JackSprat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8769
<Madpilot> Fub: yeah, gconf is optional - I'd forgotten
<majd> how can i access my linux partition throught windows xp?
<_jason> ubotu: tell majd about explore2fs
<BigDaddy> explore2fs
<BigDaddy> crap
<BigDaddy> beat me to it
<rachana> ubotu opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, totally, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Fub> majd if it's ext2 or ext3 try search for ext2 ifs on google
<Madpilot> Fub: actually, get gconf2 & gconf-editor
<IdleOne> ok how do i setup a mail server?
<OmegaAlpha> real quick... whats a good program like wine besides wine of course?
<AdmiralCrunch> so bascially simplifing my question, is there a way to do a system files only installation of ubuntu that wont destroy my home folder, as I already have a correctly made ext3 partition
<sebastian> AdmiralCrunch, if you have the /home in a different partition then it is very simple
<majd> aha...found it: Fub, _jason : http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<majd> i knew i read something about it
<AdmiralCrunch> sebastian: its on the same drive :(
<Fub> the advantage of ext2 ifs is that unlike explorer2fs it integrates into windows explorer
<AdmiralCrunch> sebastian: well...rather partition
<punkrockguy318> hey
<punkrockguy318> is anyone else getting segfaults with the new Xgl in dapper?
<majd> Fub, oh, so that won't work with ext3?
<Mordof> AdmiralCrunch, next time put it in a seperate partition
<IdleOne> !mailserver
<ubotu> IdleOne: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BigDaddy> OmegaAlpha - there is Cedega
<Hohlraum> hey guys why do the nvidia packages insist on installing the 386 kernel and restricted modules?  the nvidia packages function with the 686 versions dont they?
<BigDaddy> I think that is the name of it
<OmegaAlpha> BigDaddy, thanks i was wondering if anyone was going to respond
<Fub> majd, it will, but the journal part is not supported (it isn't in explorer2fs as far as I know)
<Mordof> i cant figure out how to use cedega
<BigDaddy> a lot of conversations going on at once
<BigDaddy> Cedega is a commercial app if I am correct
<Madpilot> BigDaddy: there always are, here...
<Mordof> yup it is
<crimsun> JackSprat: I'll get to it in a sec
<JackSprat> cool
<punkrockguy318> Hohlraum: in what version?
<BigDaddy> MadPilot - thats right. A lot of help is needed
<JackSprat> bleh. Im not used to this irc chatter yet either
<AdmiralCrunch> Mordof: Will do, but is there any way I can install, sans formatting, just by wiping my everything other than the home dir. Or do I just have to backup all that junk and make a fresh one
<sebastian> AdmiralCrunch, You need to backup the folder "/home" located in the disk filesystem
<Hohlraum> prg318: Dapper
<majd> Alright, thanks a lot _jason and Fub
<Mordof> AdmiralCrunch, backup, use a partition manager or something, gparted i think... make another partition and move your /home there
<rachana> ubotu libqt3-mt
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rachana
<punkrockguy318> Hohlraum: what kernel?
<rachana> anyone libq
<rachana> libqt3-mt
<BigDaddy> So is it possible to change the colors of buttons and windows like Windows does for the Classic Style?
<ubuntu__> ok so
<punkrockguy318> BigDaddy: yeah check out system -> prefs -> theme
<Hohlraum> punkrockguy318: newest as of last night. -16 i think?
<ubuntu__> grub doesn't want to start
<ubuntu__> in dapper
<ubuntu__> known problem?
<ubuntu__> like I can't boot >:|
<ubuntu__> and lilo doesn't think it will fit on the partition or in the MBR and won't install.
<Mordof> punkrockguy318, he means like windows for classic style
<punkrockguy318> Hohlraum: oh.. usually you've got a wait a bit for the restricted modules to be packaged for 686
<BigDaddy> That is where I am. I can choose titles and buttons, but I cannot choose my own colors
<sebastian> AdmiralCrunch: Then re-install Ubuntu.
<AdmiralCrunch> Mordof: k, I am gonna try some stuff out for this, I will get back to you with anymore problems, thanks Mordof and sebastian
<Mordof> BigDaddy, its not in the themes menu
<BigDaddy> Well, not that I can see
<Hohlraum> punkrockguy318: they are there and available
<BigDaddy> Mordof - where do I need to go then?
<punkrockguy318> Hohlraum: are you sure?  are you sure it's not a dummy?
<Mordof> BigDaddy, i dont know.. try art.gnome.org for a whole bunch of themes, there may be one similar to what you want made already.. if not, you will have to make your own theme
<punkrockguy318> Hohlraum: try using -14
<BigDaddy> OK, so you can't do the color schemes. I was hoping for something like a 3DCC for Linux
<Hohlraum> i'll double check.. its making my system lock up when I try to do anything in opengl
<sebastian> AdmiralCrunch: Finally copy "/home" back and the system will function as new, but with all the configuration and documents you used to have.
<BigDaddy> Anyone here know what I am talking about with 3DCC?
<Mordof> BigDaddy, 3DCC?
<crimsun> JackSprat: what machine is that?
<punkrockguy318> BigDaddy: 3dcc?
<BigDaddy> Mordof - you are not a Window user at all, is that right?
<JackSprat> crimsun: toshiba satellite m45-S265
<BigDaddy> http://pixelarmy.org/q/index.php?poo=3dcc.php
<Mordof> BigDaddy, yes i am actually
<Mordof> BigDaddy, i deleted windows off my computer last week
<Mordof> BigDaddy, the rest of the computers in my house use windows XP though
<AdmiralCrunch> sebastian: alright, this is what I plan on doing. I have 2x 250GB drives, one has Ubuntu on it, the other is storage. Anyway, I am gonna move the small amount of files the storage drive has (30GB) to my system drive, I will then format the storage drive, and install Ubuntu on it. Then I will copy all my files over from the old system drive, and format the old one.... simply to save time on copying directories... and formatting NTFS crap
<BigDaddy> There is some example of it. It is just a way to color the "Classic" Windows style. I don't really use flashy title bars
<JackSprat> crimsun: http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modelLanding.jsp?ProductMenu_0=Portables&ProductMenu_1=Satellite&ProductMenu_2=1042090&x=39&y=7&BV_SessionID=%40%40%40%400103338679.1140147799%40%40%40%40&BV_EngineID=ccchaddgmmlimdecgfkceghdgngdgmn.0&moid=1042090&smoid=true&ct=MH&ListType=Model
<BigDaddy> but I like my color schemes
<nomad111> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<AdmiralCrunch> btw, anybody running Dapper with good stability here?
<Mordof> BigDaddy, that is not in any way the windows classic style
<Mordof> BigDaddy, that is a windows xp theme designed to look simplistic
<punkrockguy318> BigDaddy: is that 3ddc a windows app?
<ubuntu__> hello there
<Mordof> punkrockguy318, yes it is
<Mordof> dont bother trying to wine it or use cedega with it either, it wont work
<Madpilot> BigDaddy: http://art.gnome.org/ has some theme creation tutorials somewhere, you might want too look into those
<Madpilot> !tell BigDaddy about themes
<BigDaddy> punkrockguy318 - 3DCC is a Windows only app yes
<Madpilot> BigDaddy: or have a look at the websites the bot just sent, there are hundreds of themes already made
<crimsun> AdmiralCrunch: works great here (ThinkPad X41-2527)
<ivonchi> holas
<AdmiralCrunch> crimsun: did you do a fresh install?
<AdmiralCrunch> hey
<Mordof> BigDaddy, that 3DCC thing is crap, half those themes arent designed properly to be considered useful
<Mordof> BigDaddy, there are many flaws there... not good design
<crimsun> AdmiralCrunch: the last fresh install I did was of Dapper Flight 2
<BigDaddy> lol, like I said those were examples, not necessarily good ones
<crimsun> AdmiralCrunch: I've dist-upgraded from that
<AdmiralCrunch> There are msstyle clones of classic you could use with WINE... but msstyles seem to be fairly sluggish
<AdmiralCrunch> crimsun: hmmm... I think I may have to download Flight 4
<ubuntu_> Question: what would happen if i was to pull the heat sink off my processor, add new thermal grease, then put a peltier junction[ the things the frigs. uses flat componet the produces coldness on one side heat on the other] . Then added old heat sink to hot side. Could i optumiz processor speed with different size OP amp powering PJ, or Peltier junction rating >?
<BigDaddy> I am having trouble describing this app correctly
<AdmiralCrunch> Hey frank
<ivonchi> holas
<crimsun> JackSprat: your model may be one that needs fiddling with 'Headphone Jack Sense' and/or 'Line Jack Sense'
<Madpilot> ubuntu_: ask at a modding forum for that sort of thing - try http://forums.bit-tech.net/
<Mordof> ubuntu_, doubt people would know too much in here, sounds like a bad idea to me though
<BigDaddy> it doesn't change anything other than the colors of the window elements. a theme in GTK or msstyle are "themes" applied to windows
<JackSprat> crimsun: how do I get to those settings?
<crimsun> JackSprat: try (un)muting either/both (in combinations)
<AdmiralCrunch> Syco54645: its a bit odd that we meet in a crowded IRC channel eh? :P
<crimsun> JackSprat: use alsamixer (press 'm' to {un}mute)
<Mordof> BigDaddy, yes it does bigdaddy, it changes everything, that is not a windows theme
<BigDaddy> Madpilot - that sounds like a good idea
<crimsun> JackSprat: (alsamixer is a cli app)
<Mordof> BigDaddy, none of those are the windows classic theme
<Syco54645> AdmiralCrunch: um, maybe if i knew who this was
<AdmiralCrunch> Syco54645: Its quandar... Dan...
<Syco54645> bah
<Syco54645> i suppose it isnt since we both use ubuntu
<AdmiralCrunch> I am trying to get Dapper to work right now, reinstalling
<BigDaddy> Mordof - http://pixelarmy.org/q/index.php?poo=3dcc.php Those are all the windows classic style. They are just recolored
<Mordof> gah! damn screensaver! i wish it could tell weither i was away from my computer or not
<Mordof> BigDaddy, not one of those is windows classic style
<BigDaddy> Mordof - They all are. OK if you right click on the desktop and go to properties. then go to appearance ->advanced
<nomad111> why shuld flash be a restricted format
<BigDaddy> Then pick WIndows Classic. The sub-style like Brick, Eggplant, High Contrast
<AdmiralCrunch> by the way... reiserfs or ext3 anybody have any insight as to one as better than the other
<BigDaddy> 3DCC is the same thing
<Madpilot> nomad111: because it's owned by Macromedia...
<Mordof> BigDaddy, i know what the windows classic themes look like. ive made many themes, including written my own version of explorer.exe
<Mordof> BigDaddy, then those screenshots are not what 3dCC looks like
<Mordof> BigDaddy, and all those screenshots are a mis-representation
<nomad111> im pissed off coz the gnome and kde applications are mixed together
<Mordof> LIES! lol
<nomad111> i installed kde yesterday and i wish i didnt
<Mordof> nomad111, yeah i wish i hadnt done that either, but i formatted so its long gone
<Mordof> BigDaddy, unless those are just color representations, in which case 3DCC is pointless
<Mordof> BigDaddy, a program loses all credibility when they spell highlight as "Hilight"
<Mordof> unless i dont know how to spell
<Mordof> which means ill just shut up and go play games
<BigDaddy> Mordof - I guess that is one way to descibe it - Color representations. Not all of the 3DCC themes look like that. None of ine ever did
<darthbutcher> !mediamouse
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darthbutcher
<darthbutcher> Hey.
<darthbutcher> Sup?
<BigDaddy> Back to the topic though, this Gnome Art is really cool little app
<Mordof> BigDaddy, ? its the theming system for ubuntu
<darthbutcher> I need some help.
<darthbutcher> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=1792,contentid=9598
<pianoboy3333> BigDaddy, I like it, but the firefox GMD theme doesn't work......
<darthbutcher> I need to get that running in Linux.
<BigDaddy> I just downloaded this from the link the Ubotu sent me
<Mordof> BigDaddy, can you paste for me?
<Mordof> wasnt aware there was something else
<ryman> how do I get into ~/.gnome ?
<Mordof> ryman, "Show Hidden Files" in your view menu, or some other menu
<BigDaddy> mordof - sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<Madpilot> ryman: Ctrl+H in nautilus
<ryman> Madpilot, Mordof : thanks
<BigDaddy> hey guys I got to go. My daughter just cam out here and told me to go to bed
<gnomeee> how to install font individually
<BigDaddy> lol
<Mordof> BigDaddy, shes a conspirator, dont listen!
<BigDaddy> MadPilot, Mordof - you guys take it easy
<gnomeee> how to install a font
<BigDaddy> my wife probably sent her out here
<BigDaddy> night all
<gnomeee> ubotu font
<ubotu> methinks font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<adub> does anyone in here use airsnort
<ryman> hmm I dont see .gnome in there. I only see .gnome2
<Mordof> ryman, then its not in there..
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for java
<darthbutcher> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=1792,contentid=9598
<darthbutcher> How do I install that?
<IdleOne> darthbutcher:  what is it?
<darthbutcher> IdleOne: I have a media mouse, it enables medianess.
<darthbutcher> !cordlessclick
<ubotu> darthbutcher: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<darthbutcher> I am gonna try Wine to install it.
<Madpilot> darthbutcher: does it work as a basic mouse, or not at all?
<darthbutcher> Madpilot: it works as a basic mouse
<darthbutcher> Is it possible to get IE7 working on Linux?
<darthbutcher> !ue7
<ubotu> darthbutcher: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<darthbutcher> !ie7
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darthbutcher
<Madpilot> darthbutcher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<dechtakar> Hi, I'm a complete newb at this... is it possible to install both Ubuntu and Mac OS X onto an external FireWire hard drive, and have them both bootable?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Ok - when trying to apt-get xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop in Dapper, I get error messages about unmet dependencies.
<darthbutcher> Madpilot; That didn't work
<dechtakar> I've found documentation on how to install just Ubuntu, but I haven't seen an external dual-boot solution
<Madpilot> darthbutcher: try here again later, or ask on the forums
<darthbutcher> k
<ivonchi> %green
<ivonchi> holi
<krz> hello
<krz> ive looked at the gentoo installation guide. quite a lot of steps to do. ive installed gentoo before. so somethings are quite familiar. i also looked at ubuntu, which is pretty much a straightforward installation. i guess my question is, when would a user need to install a distro like gentoo over a distro like ubuntu?
<darthbutcher> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Mordof> has anyone ever gotten Nfsug2 working in wine?
<Mordof> (need for speed underground 2)
<Madpilot> krz: when they were/are insane :P
<Dr_Willis> krz,  when ya want to do a lot of tweaking and cuzeomizing and twiddling.
<IdleOne> Mordof:  use cedega
<Mordof> IdleOne, tried, i dont know how to get it running stuff
<bimberi> krz: when they must have the absolute latest ... Now!
<darthbutcher> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<akant> what is the difference between a 386 version of the kernel and a 686?
<Dr_Willis> 300 :P
<IdleOne> lmfao I was just thinking that
<krz> how much faster would the ubuntu distro run compared to a distro like gentoo?
<Dr_Willis> krz,  gentoo COULD be a little faster.. but proberly not much worth worrying about.
<IdleOne> krz:  install ubuntu use it for a month and you wont think about genntoo
<La_PaRCa> is there something similar to kdevelop using gtk?
<akant> boo
<akant> :)
<bimberi> La_PaRCa: anjuta ?
<krz> IdleOne have you used gentoo before?
<IdleOne> krz nope
<Mordof> IdleOne, every time i try to use cedega it says "Please install cedega before playing any games"
<IdleOne> Mordof:  did you install it?
<krz> btw, the ubuntu installation cd is straighforward? or you would need to do a lot of manual configuration, like in gentoo?
<Mordof> i thought i did..
<Dr_Willis> Mordof,  you  normally install the Point2Play thing. then have it install the latest cedega.
<Dr_Willis> actually with 5.0 thats not right. :P lol.
<Mordof> Dr_Willis, oh ok
<Dr_Willis> it has a 'update' feature ya want to run
<IdleOne> krz ubuntu is straight forward install
<krz> Gentoo uses emerge, what does ubuntu use? just to have an idea?
<akant> Has anyone gotten the Cisco VPN client to work with Breezy?  I am reading about a patch for this? am I on the right track?
<Madpilot> krz: apt-get or Synaptic
<benplaut> krz: if you've done gentoo, then you'll be thinking you somehow happened to skip the 85 middle pages of the install guide
<knight> hi
<knight> all
<benplaut> 'lo knit
<benplaut> *knight
<benplaut> sarg: enjoying Ubuntu LiveCD?
<knight> Can I remote install
<knight> this operating system
<knight> into a laptop
<sarg> yep, thanks for`asking
<benplaut> knight: it would be quite hard
<krz> does ubuntu have good support for wireless lan?
<benplaut> !netinstall
<ubotu> benplaut: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<benplaut> bah
<sarg> on an all debin network thogh :P
<knight> well I have been able to setup a LTSP enviroment how different can it be
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<knight> I want to be able to image my laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<knight> it has no cd rom drive
<knight> all I can use is the network to boot
<knight> and usb
<bimberi> knight: there are some advanced install methods described here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.ks.ok.cox.net]  by fabbione
<bimberi> knight: the Netboot install looks promising :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<krz> out of experience. which is considered to have more bloat: suse, redhat, or ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> look at the # of cd's they come on. :p
<anto9us> krz, windows
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu =1
* IdleOne sudo apt-get sleep
<PrimoTurbo> For anyone who is runing XGL!! How do you see the top of the cube?
<interferon> does the ubuntu installer cd support resizing ntfs partitions?
<whyami> when I plug my evolution UC-33e USB midi controller, /dev/midi is created but not /dev/midi1. I can't then seem to use the controller in Pd. Am I missing a module or something? How can I troubleshoot this?
<bimberi> interferon: yes
<PrimoTurbo> When I do ctrl + alt + left/right it switches but I can't see the dambe cube.
<anto9us> krz, if you do a server install of ubuntu then install xubuntu-desktop on top of that, it should be quite minimalistic
<PrimoTurbo> interferon: No I don't think so
<MacSlow> PrimoTurbo, Ctrl-Alt lmb-drag
<bimberi> interferon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<stevenu> hi all have just got ubuntu running but I had 2 monitors attached when installing now I cant get the resolution up to the right level for my flatscreen
<PrimoTurbo> MacSlow: Sweet thanks
<PrimoTurbo> that's ownage
<PrimoTurbo> any more shortcuts?
<wastrel> what is lmb ?
<MacSlow> PrimoTurbo, but you have to lmb-press/drag on an empty area
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I tried just now
<wastrel> ah nvm
<wastrel> brain clicked in
<MacSlow> wastrel, lazy abbreviation for left-mouse-button
<PrimoTurbo> how do u get a logo on the top part of cube?
<MacSlow> PrimoTurbo, I guess you'll like that then http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=25
<knight> ok
<darthbutcher> Anyone here use LimeWire?
<knight> so
<PrimoTurbo> sweet
<MacSlow> PrimoTurbo, that's only working when you have a compiz compiled with libsvg and libsvg-cairo support
<knight> If I use netboot
<wastrel> stevenu:  did you add higher rez to your xorg.conf?
<knight> can I also install redhat
<knight> since it is an image file that you send
<stevenu> no ... new to linux will try that
<PrimoTurbo> OMFG
<PrimoTurbo> THIS IS BS, damn shift and backspace on XGL
<PrimoTurbo> what was that link again?
<knight> I use limewire
<krz> im looking in the ubuntu website. i cant find the installation guide .. :(
<wastrel> stevenu:  it's pretty simple, just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the lines where your video resolution are listed & add the resolution you want...
<bimberi> krz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/
<wastrel> stevenu:  backup the working xorg.conf first :] 
<knight> is it posible to remote install red hat
<bimberi> krz: sorry - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<knight> with ubuntu
<stevenu> wastrel, :) thanks do I have to reboot to apply it ?
<darthbutcher> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<whyami> anybody know about midi interfaces?
<wastrel> stevenu:  i think logging out & back in again should work.
<stevenu> thanks
<wastrel> also ctrl-alt-backspace  kills the running X server
<wastrel> if you should need to do that
<stevenu> thanks ... gonna go try
<PrimoTurbo> How do you zoom in XGL?
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how to ZOOM in XGL/Compize?
<benplaut> PrimoTurbo: you'd probably have to code a program to do it
<PrimoTurbo> You can do it with XGL
<PrimoTurbo> what's the shortcut
<ryman> I Love Ubuntu
<paquin> me too!!
<knight> why dont you marry it
<knight> lol
<ryman> I would if I could
<ryman> lol
<MacSlow> PrimoTurbo, check out the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org
<PrimoTurbo> I did
<PrimoTurbo> it says windows button and mouse2 or mouse3
<PrimoTurbo> doesn't work
<wastrel> i use mozilla thunderbird
<nonade> salut
<nonade> Personne ??
<wastrel> ok i don't get it
<nonade> oki , its not french cannel ?
<nonade> sorry , channel ?
<wastrel> #ubuntu-fr ?
<nonade> thanks
<wastrel> yw
<AdmiralCrunch> guess I am just gonna have to install Breezy that dist-upgrade my way up... the iso mirrors for dapper are being laggy
<wastrel> there's not a torrent or something?
<wastrel> ok how am i able to send mail when i can't find my relay host in my postfix settings?
<AdmiralCrunch> yeah, I bet there is but I am on a live cd, and I am getting tired of fucking with it :P
<wastrel> omfg because it's delivering mail by itself with smtp
<wastrel> well that's interesting
<chris86wm> does anyone know how to play video from a capture device using VLC?
<chris86wm> i have audio working but i cant seem to get the video to play
<Puffy_Taco> So... I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an AMD64 system, but it hangs after I type my username/password (hangs on the brown background, mouse moves, keyboard seems frozen)
<Puffy_Taco> the livecd had the same problem
<Puffy_Taco> the forums seem to mention that this is a problem in breezy?
<Dr_Willis> Puffy_Taco,  what processor and video card?
<Puffy_Taco> AMD64 3500+
<nonade> Help , searsh french channel , not ubuntu-fr ??
<Puffy_Taco> Nvidia geforce 6800
<ryman> nonade, french channel is #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> Puffy_Taco,  about what I got.. mine is working fine. :( hmmm...
<nonade> yes but other ubuntu-fr
<ryman> hmm I dont know
<nonade> thank
<bassinboy> lol, how do you get unzip??
<keithhhhhhhhh> wow this room is surprisingly quiet
<wastrel> bassinboy:  sudo apt-get install unzip
<bassinboy> wastrel: Bleh, didn't see it when I searched for it :P
<wastrel> that's how they get ya
<nonade> ok , i don't write english , but I have a problem with Skype for Ubuntu64 bit , help
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im new to ubuntu and relatively new to linux....I was wondering is there a way to install a full copy of both Ubuntu and Win XP but I want to run XP in Ubuntu and I get really frustrated with Ubuntu I want to be able to remove Ubuntu easily.
<keithhhhhhhhh> Anyone done this before?
<ryman> keithhhhhhhhh, you can dual booting winxp and ubuntu
<ryman> is that what you want ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> not really
<keithhhhhhhhh> I want to run XP inside ubuntu
<wastrel> run xp in ubuntu - that would require vmware or something
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya I was thinking that
<keithhhhhhhhh> but the catch is
<ryman> oh
<keithhhhhhhhh> if I get really frustrated with ubuntu can easily delete it and just go back to XP
<keithhhhhhhhh> ?
<GigaClon> yeah
<keithhhhhhhhh> giga - was that yeah for me?
<wastrel> keithhhhhhhhh:  if you're running xp in vmware it's a separate installation of xp
<GigaClon> keithhhhhhhhh, most programs in XP have a Linux equivalent
<wastrel> keithhhhhhhhh:  as i understand it anyway...  so you wouldn't be able to do what you're thinking.
<keithhhhhhhhh> hmmm
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im getting a new hard disk for my notebook
<ctaborda> Hi everyone!... I am having some problems... I am tyrign to put music in my ipod with GTKPOD but whenever I hit SYNC to save the things to the ipod it says it cant because its "Read Only File System"
<ryman> I have problem locating .gnome folder. Where can I find the ~/.gnome folder? I'm trying to change my splash screen
<GigaClon> keithhhhhhhhh,  for other programs you can run WINE which allows you to run some windows programs in linux
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya
<keithhhhhhhhh> hmmm
<wastrel> ryman:  ~/.gnome should be in your home directory
<coir> Does aynone know how I can change Xubuntu-desktop's (Xfce's) display resolution through the terminal?
<wastrel> ryman:  there may also be a ~/.gnome2
<GigaClon> also Ubuntu should be easy to remove if needed
<keithhhhhhhhh> hmm cool
<GigaClon> just reformat the partition its on
<ryman> wastrel: .gnome isn't in my home dir
<ctaborda> Hi everyone!... I am having some problems... I am tyrign to put music in my ipod with GTKPOD but whenever I hit SYNC to save the things to the ipod it says it cant because its "Read Only File System"... anyone?
<ryman> .gnome2 is there though
<timfrost> !tell ctaborda -about ipod
<keithhhhhhhhh> I think what I might do is back up everythign I have going right now, and if in the future I can always go back
<wastrel> ryman:  you've probably never had gnome 1 so .gnome wasn't created
<keithhhhhhhhh> I like linux
<keithhhhhhhhh> but limited experience
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read and read and read some more :P
<GigaClon> Ubuntu is the way to learn
<keithhhhhhhhh> Ubuntu's idea of just installing one program for one function sounds great
<coir> Ubuntu doesn't teach people how to compile and such.
<coir> Though it'sr eally simple.
<ctaborda> timfrost, I already kind of know.. im just ahving problems mounting it as NOT ONLY READ ONLY!
<ryman> wastrel: I wonder where the splash-ubuntu.jpg located at ? because I want to put the new splash images into the same dir
<GigaClon> the best way for dual-booting system is such:
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  IF its the program you perfer to use.
<wastrel> ryman:  locate splash-ubuntu.jpg
<hatake_kakashi> coir: its not meant to
<keithhhhhhhhh> Mandrake looks great but I feel that Im installing so much crap and I dont know what is on the system
<GigaClon> 5GB windows XP Partition
<wastrel> ryman:  locate is your friend :] 
<GigaClon> then 10-15 GB linux partition
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  this is all linux. :P you can make it do what you want. remove what you dont want.
<coir> hatake_kakashi, I know, but someone said "Ubuntu is the way to learn" =P
<GigaClon> then the rest FAT32
<timfrost> ctaborda, was the ipod removed frm its cradle in mid-sync at some time?
<ryman> wastrel, sorry I don't get it. I'm new to linux
<GigaClon> or get experience
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr- but with mandrake there is so much I dont know what I have most of the time hehe
<hatake_kakashi> coir: iirc ubuntu was recommended for newcomers of linux
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  learn the fundamentals. the rest is just iceing on the cake.
<ctaborda> timfrost, nop..
<wastrel> ryman:  locate is a command that finds files
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - I agree but I find that linux always had a problem with file management
<ryman> wastrel, thanks
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  i dont find any problems with it. :P now Windows on the other hand... i do find problems
<GigaClon> keithhhhhhhhh, one important dual-booting thing to note, Linux can't write to NTFS (WinXP) drives
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you 'define' "file management" as :P
<GigaClon> drives partitions
<ctaborda> timfrost, and what happens if it did? I mean what could the solution be?
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - hahaha I agree there are lots of probs with win, Im not defending windows hehe
<Dr_Willis> Windows CAN read/write to ext2/3 partitions now :P whioch is nice.
<Dr_Willis> with the right extra tool. :p
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - Linux cant be installed onto NTFS really I thought it could
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  with QEMU ya can run it on a windows install.. if you needed to.
<Dr_Willis> from what i gather ext3 is in many ways better then NTFS :p
<coir> Can someone assist me with a display res problem?
<Dr_Willis> but i dont know how ya would benchmark/prove such a statement.
<Toma-> coir, whats the problem?
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - I tried the live disk but my internet connection always craps out after 5 minutes, do you think I will have the same problem when I install from scratch?
<coir> Toma-, messing with Xfce res, I selected a bad one, apparently. It's all goofy when I try to load it up, so I can't see anything
<timfrost> ctaborda, some fi;lesystem types need to be checked (e2fsck, chkdsk) every so often.  But that shouldn't affect FAT32, which I assume for Ipod.
<ctaborda> yeap
<Toma-> coir, ahhh silly. press Ctrl-Alt-+ or -
<ctaborda> so why am I getting read only file sys?
<MindFreak> Question i just double clicked taskbar at top now it dissappeared... ho0w i get it back
<MindFreak> ?
<coir> Toma-, that'll change the res?
<Toma-> coir, yep
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  doubtfull. the live cd is out dated in ways. and is not a really good test. theres other live linux disrtos ya may want to try out as well.
<coir> Ok, I'll give it a shot. Ty.
<wastrel> coir:  numberpad + and -
<wastrel> hope he has a numberpad
<wastrel> hm i broke my email
<wastrel> bleh i've never liked postfix
<MindFreak>  Question i just double clicked taskbar at top now it dissappeared... ho0w i get it back
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know if k7 is athlon?
<akant> I think you are correct
<cameron> i think so
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: yes
<hatake_kakashi> ok thanks
<akant> Pre thunderbird cpu
<akant> I think
<Toma-> MindFreak, in gnome?
<coir> Toma-, didn't work. o_o
<wastrel> MindFreak:  what window manager?
<akant> The k7 was Slot A correct?
<coir> ctrl alt +/-, right?
<wastrel> coir:  you have to use numberpad + and -
<coir> I tried that :-P
<MindFreak> think it's gome
<coir> I'll try again.
<hatake_kakashi> akant: nfi heh
<Toma-> gah
<keithhhhhhhhh> I hate to ask this question but has anyone been able run IE in Linux, I almost never use IE except I surf Korean websites sometimes and most korean sites expect active X  :(
<MindFreak> running a live CD
<wastrel> MindFreak:  did you try logging out & back in again?
<wastrel> ah
<akant> lol
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  ick.
<keithhhhhhhhh> Dr - ya I know
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  heck i even disable activeX when i Have to use IE.
<MindFreak> have no controlles
<Dr_Willis> its that big a security issue.
<wastrel> MindFreak:  try alt-f2 then type gnome-panel & hit enter
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - ya I dont blame you at all, but Korean websites are that way :(
<hyphenated> keithhhhhhhhh: I've seen it done via crossover office. I was rather disgusted at the guy who set it up
<Toma-> keithhhhhhhhh, you can run IE thru wine
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> get spyware on your wine install...
<wastrel> MindFreak:  also ctrl-alt-backspace will force quit if you should need to do that
<keithhhhhhhhh> Toma - cool
<Dr_Willis> makes ya woner what a site would be doing that would REQUIRE activeX
<MindFreak> don do nothing
<hatake_kakashi> Dr_Willis: heh lol
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - well Korean websites also require citizen numbers
<Dr_Willis> i can only think of 2 reasons for it. (sites that i use that need ActiveX stuff)
<Toma-> keithhhhhhhhh, http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<hyphenated> Dr_Willis: wine can run some viruses just fine
<Dr_Willis> hyphenated,  i use wine to install spyware - so i can see what it put where. :P
<wastrel> coir:  how'd it go?
<coir> wastrel, didn't work still.
<hatake_kakashi> Dr_Willis: hmm looks like the spyware is eating through my *nix box... I'll have to re-install ;)
<wastrel> coir:  check in /etc/X11/  see if you have any backup xorg.conf files
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - its hard to explain but Korean websites arent programmed using standards, they are programmed around IE
<Toma-> ubotu, tell coir about fixres
<coir> wastrel, there's an xorg.conf
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: iirc, Netscape 8 has both IE and FF engine on it, and if that's the case, there might be a linux version
<MindFreak> ah that worked
<MindFreak> thx
<MindFreak> some kinda bug or somthing
<MindFreak> ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - even though I use windows I dont use Outlook, IE (except for Korean websites) or even media player
<wastrel> coir:  any xorg.conf.092206 or anything like that?
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - or even messenger ;)
<keithhhhhhhhh> dr - or word
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: why the hell would you require citizen numbers to visit korean site? I don't understand at all
<keithhhhhhhhh> hatake - hehhehe Korean web is totally different
<wastrel> MindFreak:  dunno, i haven't used the livecd... gnome panel does die on me from time to time
<Dr_Willis> hatake_kakashi,  heh - i dont even think we want to get started on this topic! :p
<Dr_Willis> heh heh
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hatake - whats your feeling on micro payments?
<Dr_Willis> somthing sounds 'odd' there. :p
<wastrel> anyone good with postfix?
<Toma-> keithhhhhhhhh, tried opera?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hatake - see since many korean websites require citizen number they can make micropayments easily and it makes korean sites awsome.
<coir> wastrel, nope, just xorg.conf
<keithhhhhhhhh> Toma - doesnt work with Korean sites that I want to go to
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: I hope you don't mean visiting .pk sites, I have a chipset for PCI RAID card which is made from South Korea. Their site doesn't seem to ask me for citizen number
<Toma-> i c
<keithhhhhhhhh> Toma - I use firefox but all respect to Opera  ;)
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: ah
<hatake_kakashi> Dr_Willis: heh
<jumpkick> err anyone here have a Voodoo3 video card?
<Harp> Hmm, I know what he's talking about
<Harp> korean sites require a korean SSN a LOT
<wastrel> coir:  hmm i don't know how xfce handles video resolution, but you should be able to fix it by editing your xorg.conf - i was hoping there'd be automatic backups
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hatake - well I do cam chatting in Korea  ;)
<hatake_kakashi> Harp: not for aralion.kr
<coir> hmm
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hatake - and a bit of gaming  ;)
<Harp> any kind of membership usually requires it
<Harp> like most of the MMORPGs
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: hmm
<Harp> and cafe
<Harp> and e-mails
<wastrel> coir:  you could also try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<keithhhhhhhhh> yup
<hatake_kakashi> Harp: hmm
<Harp> any kind of membership. -__-
<keithhhhhhhhh> I agree with Harp
<coir> wastrel, which line should I be editing in xorg?
<Harp> Lucky me, I still have mine ;D
<wastrel> coir:  toward the bottom you'll see display depth lines
<hatake_kakashi> actually, .pk is pakistan lol.. umm Nth Korea is probably .pr?
<coir> There's a few.
<wastrel> coir find Default Depth
<Harp> north korea has internet?
<keithhhhhhhhh> hatake - I doubt there is any north korean sites yet hehe
<wastrel> and edit the mode lines for that depth
<wastrel> should be all you need
<coir> found
<Harp> Korea = South Korea
<Harp> North Korea = North Korea.
<keithhhhhhhhh> harp - well ya the Leader probably has porn coming into NK but only for himself  ;)
<wastrel> there's also a little line in between them
<Dr_Willis> that seems Unfair. :P
<hatake_kakashi> Harp: well there is a game called DracMu or something, and it doesn't require you to have citizen number.. if that was the case, then I wonder how do foreigners play it
<wastrel> that's "middle korea"
<wastrel> but nobody lives there
<Dr_Willis> a little line... with a minefield.. :P
<Harp> heh
<Harp> we call that the 38 line.
<Harp> XD it's nowhere near the 38 line though.
<Kyo> how do I switch to the root account?
<Kyo> in terminal
<Harp> su root
<keithhhhhhhhh> hatake - Korea is finally making their games for international markets
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hatake but its a recent development
<wastrel> sudo su root
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: hmm
<Harp> :d hmm.. how smart of them.. but..
<wastrel> su root would require a root password which ubuntu doesn't have
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hatake - if you play 1 or 2 Korean games you got to imagine there are many you cant
<Harp> I wonder how well korean MMOs will fair in an international market
<Harp> like ragnarok online.. it's ok, but very few places are as wired as korea..
<Kyo> wastrel, nuts ...
<Kyo> I need to log in as root
<Harp> I still love that game though. XD
<Dr_Willis> considering  the slump in the MMORPG market right now.. :P i would not say its good..
<Kyo> hmmm let me try sudo then
<atoponce> Kyo, you can set root.  it is just disabled, but easy to enable
<keithhhhhhhhh> Harp - my opinion if Korean games could find away to allow micropayments and really promoted well they could sell lots of stuff
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: ahh well, it was just a question out of curiousity, I don't play MMORPG games anyway, but it'd be funny if I play a game from Korea that requires it. I'd probably have to fake one
<atoponce> Kyo, you should use 'sudo' though
<Kyo> atoponce, eh yeah, I'll stick with sudo
<Kyo> btw, whats sudo?
<keithhhhhhhhh> hatake - I dont play mmorpgs either
<Harp> I really don't like how there's so much reliance on IE/korean SSN/MSNm in korea.
<atoponce> Kyo, "switch user and do" something
<hatake_kakashi> and fyi under IANA ccTLD listing, there seems to be a Nth Koera on the list
<keithhhhhhhhh> H - I play Kart Rider  ;) its a mario kart clone
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: ah
<Harp> I wish they'd be a bit more crappy-computer compatible.
<atoponce> it launches commands based on the group you belong to in the sudoers file
<keithhhhhhhhh> hatake- ya NKorea has a domain
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hatake - just no one has internet
<Kyo> atoponce,  so when I sudo is it switching to root?
<Harp> A lot of korean sites are very heavy to load - they have like all the latest javascript just and flash menus
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: heh
<Kyo> Harp, haha thats so true
<Harp> it's overwhelming. Plus I have to set my safety settings to practically nonexistant to get anything to work
<Dr_Willis> lots of programmers with too much time on their hands...
<atoponce> by default.  you can use sudo with any user on the system
<Dr_Willis> :P
<keithhhhhhhhh> harp then when you log in and use something its done with active x
<Harp> not to mention install this software and that software to gain access to some files.
<Harp> Korean sites are practically raping my computer ~~;; (and my SSN, if I ever surrender it.)
<keithhhhhhhhh> Harp - well the cool thing is that Korean websites assume your on broadband thats why the sites are multimedia intenstive  ;)
<wastrel> cute:   354 go ahead punk, make my day
<wastrel> smtp response
<hatake_kakashi> theres a fair few asian websites that are full of fancy stuff, not just Korean ones
<keithhhhhhhhh> Harp - hahahhaa
<Harp> which is nice and all, really, but I .. I don't usually just run firefox or IE.
<Kyo> My machine is lagging a bit ... is this normal? Its a 256 RAM + P3 (or P4)
<Harp> I usually run a few other processes (trillian, a media player, irc, maybe a game or two, photoshop sometimes)
<Kyo> I'm running breezy heh
<atoponce> Kyo, what software are you running?  firefox?  the caching feature chews up your ram
<Harp> I know something is wrong when firefox is taking up almost 100MB of ram Oo;
<keithhhhhhhhh> Harp - have you tried GOM player?
<Dr_Willis> Kyo,  could be some service or somting is going on in the Background.
<fresh> akant  you there?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Harp - my firefox is using about that much ram to but I have about 15 tabs hehe
<Kyo> atoponce, yeah I'm running firefox ...
* Harp isn't a linix user anymore :(
<Kyo> Dr_Willis, Hmm I'm not runnning any program really,
<Harp> oops. linux* XD don't kick me!
<atoponce> Kyo, how long have you had it up today?  how many tabs did you have open?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Harp - also soon a new firefox will be released soon
<Kyo> just x-chat, firefox and terminal
<Dr_Willis> Kyo,  theres serices and cron jobs that may be going on.
<Kyo> atoponce, 12+ hours ...
<Kyo> heh
<atoponce> yeah.  restart firefox
<atoponce> that will clear up your ram
<keithhhhhhhhh> Harp - I also heard that some people find that FF has memory leaks
<Kyo> hmm how would I do that? close FF?
<Kyo> Dr_Willis, whats a cron jobs
<fresh> the Firefox memory thing is a "feature"
<Dr_Willis> FF has a 'grab all ya can and cache stuff' feature also
<Dr_Willis> :P
<atoponce> keithhhhhhhhh- it's a cahing feature, not a memory leak
<hatake_kakashi> Kyo: schedule
<Harp> haha. an "undocumented feature"
<fresh> haha
<Dr_Willis> kyo programs that run at scheduled times.
<fresh> too many tabs will do that
<atoponce> you can disable it if you don't like it...
<keithhhhhhhhh> ato okay  I have a gig of memory so I havent experienced it
<Dr_Willis> Kyo,  example woule be the 'updatedb' task - that keeps 'find' up to date
<wastrel> i like me some updatedb
<atoponce> memory leaks are not uncommon with software that complicated, however.
<Harp> Eh.. I have a gig of ram but... I'm a graphics intensive winxp tablet user.. so lol. my fault.
<wastrel> i usually run it manually on my laptop before i use locate
<Kyo> Dr_Willis, I see. say, are you really a doctor?
* Dr_Willis is a Dr of LOVE!
* Kyo nods
<keithhhhhhhhh> harp hehe ya I just run to much also
<keithhhhhhhhh> but 512 is good
<hatake_kakashi> Dr_Willis: you mean updatedb for locate rather than find? :)
<Dr_Willis> hatake_kakashi,  yea thats it. :p
<keithhhhhhhhh> 1 gig is great ;)
<zamolxes> hi. so I installed breezy, but using the default sources I can't seem to find some of my favourite apps. like audacity, the msttcorefonts package  or midnight commander . What additional sources should I use? Also, what sources should I add in order to play movies? I need kplayer, codecs and such. Thanks!
<Harp> Gosh... I wish I could get my laptop to dual boot. ..but last time I attempted that I lost +200GB of data.
<Kyo> Harp, ouch
<Kyo> Harp, it isn't that hard ...
<Harp> I'm still in the process of recovering parts of it..
<Harp> parts of it in forums of AHHH#@$%#$^&%&*^(&^*&%^$!!
<Dr_Willis> zamolxes,  :P the wiki/forums cover the repos I think. lol.. lets see if the bot has a url
<Harp> in the forum of*
<Dr_Willis> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<zamolxes> thank you
<Kyo> eh, I'm pretty much at a stand still with ubuntu ... I'm sure I can make it more useful. Any programs I should download?
<Harp> :x I'd really appreciate an autmatic installer in ubuntu for making a dual-boot system, but I get the feeling if something was possible, someone would've already made it.
<Kyo> Hmm any music download program in linux?
<Dr_Willis> kyo check the p2p wiki page. :P
<Dr_Willis> kyo there are several
<Kyo> Harp, as an experience I duel boot ubuntu and WinXP, it works great
<Harp> The partitioning thing is a kind of tricky...
<Kyo> then I was like, bah, so I just installed ubuntu for the whole partition
<Harp> I had to try several times in SuSE.
<Kyo> Hmm not quite, you install windows leave a 10 gbs as unpartition
<hatake_kakashi> heh, my box only has linux on it, no windows = no bloatware put simply
* Harp would swtich completely over to linux but .. err.. no photoshop in linux XD and no tablet screen support either.
<Kyo> then you install ubuntu and let it use the unpartition space ...
<Kyo> I know, before using ubuntu I tried duel booting redhat and windows
<wastrel> i resized my windows partition and installed ubu in the free space
<Harp> dual*
<Kyo> I had to throw away my old PC because of that (long story -- I busted my power source)
<wastrel> i only use windows for WoW though
<Kyo> Harp, or you can get a cheap laptop/PC and install ubunutu on it
<Harp> Sounds simple but I really.. learned my lesson after losing both my master and slave drive after ubuntu went install crazy ~~;
<keithhhhhhhhh> is there any good widget like toys for ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<Dr_Willis> gnome = gdesklets
<Dr_Willis> kde = karamba/superkaramba
<wastrel> feh
<Dr_Willis> both = lots of eye candy :P
<wastrel> useless eye candy
<keithhhhhhhhh> cool
* Kyo wonders if he should switch to KDE
<Kyo> rwar.
<spazzz> Hey.. Does anyone here have any experiance with ImageMagik
<keithhhhhhhhh> BTW how easy is it to upgrade your desktop?
<hatake_kakashi> wastrel: I don't like too much eyecandy anyway
<spazzz> I just have a really quick question
<Kyo> keithhhhhhhhh, easy =)
<peej> spazzz: ask the question
<Kyo> spazzz, don't ask to ask, just ask
<keithhhhhhhhh> cool
<Dr_Willis> if you run all your apps full screen. then the gdesklet/karamba stuff - is a little useless :P
* peej hands spazzz a round tuit
<hatake_kakashi> btw is there any iPod 5th gen (iPod with video) music transferer available in Gnome? I only know amaroK for KDE can do it
<spazzz> peej: Ok... Basicly i'm making a series of Icons and I want to convert them down from one size to a smaller one.. Now I already figured out how to use the convert command to take all the images from one directory, resize them and put them in another.  The probum is I need the filenames preserved and convert wants to rename everything
<bosco> has anyone gotten suspend 2 working
<spazzz> I tried using the command "convert *.png -resize 72x72 /newdir/*.png" and it renames everything 01 02 ect.
<spazzz> I also tried "convert *.png -resize 72x72 /newdir/$img" and that does not work either
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. why do ya need to conver tehm smaller? most of the ones i make get scaled by the window manager.
<Dr_Willis> of course Im just making a few icons hwere and there.
<glick> hey anyone runnin the xubuntu desktop?
<spazzz> Dr.Willis: Because its a compleate set and the WM scaling function doesn't always do the best looking of jobs
<glick> how is that compared to ubuntu
<atoponce> glick, yeah- it's completely mouse driven, but smooth and good
<rage`> damn it, my isp seems to have been blacklisted on undernet :o
<glick> atoponce, no icons right?
<atoponce> glick, plenty of icons.  where'd you hear that?
<bosco> has anyone gotten suspend 2 working
<sampan> rage`  are you sure?  most undernet servers block your connection if you don't have identd server running
<glick> atoponce, i thought it didnt have icons on the desktop
<bosco> hey what is the usb drive name in ubuntu
<sampan> rage`  there are only a few undernet servers that let non-identd clients connect (try mesa.az.us.undernet.org for one ... and helsinki.fi.eu.undernet.org is another)
<timfrost> spazzz, try 'for f in *.png; do convert $f -resize 72x72 /newdir/$f;done'
<atoponce> glick, ahh not by default.  i think you can add them though
<glick> they have xubunt screenshot anywhere?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Do you think Ubuntu would run on a P1 with 80megs of ram?
<hatake_kakashi> glick: google
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  i ran it on such a machine.
<spazzz> timfrost: alright hang on one sec
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  the isntall takes forever.. but it can run
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  and youwill watn to use a minimal desktop.
<keithhhhhhhhh> a notebook actually
<atoponce> glick, http://images.google.com/images?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2005-09,GGGL:en&q=xubuntu&sa=N&tab=wi
<nick01> keithhhhhhhhh, just don't try to use firefox on it :)
<keithhhhhhhhh> ok well I tried and my screen went all melted colours during the installation
<atoponce> i guess not the best.  :)
<spazzz> tim frost: Ok im not quite sure I understand you....
<atoponce> glick, better: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=517&slide=25
<spazzz> Does that mean I enter "convert $f -resize 72x72 /newdir/$f"?
<glick> coo thanks
<atoponce> np
<atoponce> built to compare to CDE for the old UNIX systems
<jetscreamer> !timfrost++
<amonkey> so i just fragged my system
<amonkey> prolly gonna crash soon
<Kyo> hm
<atoponce> gotta love cde
<spazzz> timfrost: because if so i don't think that worked..
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know whats amaroK's equivalent on Gnome? or at least a music player that can export music onto iPod?
<timfrost> spazzz, convert seems to work best when working with 1 fi;e rather than the entire directory.  My advice was to loop over the source files (for f in *.png), and run convert for the designated file (convert $f -resize 72x72 /newdir/$f) writing to output file newdir/$f.
<jetscreamer> just install amarok
<atoponce> hatake, listen
<hatake_kakashi> jetscreamer: lol, well I have both KDE and Gnome heh.. but I was really looking for Gnome equivalent rather than using amaroK
<hunterp> hi, how can i turn off password for screensaver. i tried once and its not working. i really cant live like this
<bosco> hey what is the usb drive name in ubuntu
<bosco> has anyone gotten suspend 2 working
<jetscreamer> !info listen
<atoponce> use listen.  it's awesome
<spazzz> timfrost: *Blinks* I don't quite understand what your saying. Im not writing a batch file I was just trying to throw the command out.  Are you saying i'm going to have to do this one at a time?
<amonkey> any suggestions for a guy who just overwrote the first 32megs of his active boot partition by accident?
<jetscreamer> [00.15.10]  <ubotu> Package 'listen' does not exist.
<spazzz> If so then what is the point of using imagemagic for this sort of thing over Gimp?
<atoponce> not in the packages.  you'd have to manually download it
<jetscreamer> apt-get install hexedit maybe monkey... or some other helper type
<atoponce> *repos
<hatake_kakashi> atoponce: and that can deal with iPod?
<Kyo> Hmmm
<jetscreamer> at least run grub-install again
<atoponce> not sure.  i don't have one.  :)
<Kyo> Is it possible to apt-get KDE?
<hatake_kakashi> atoponce: blah lol
<wastrel> i would imagine so
<atoponce> Kyo- apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jetscreamer> !info kde
<hatake_kakashi> Kyo: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<atoponce> jinx!
<amonkey> i was thinking i will prolly have to completly reinstall linux cuz of this
<amonkey> ...
<hatake_kakashi> meh
<jetscreamer> !depends kubuntu-desktop
<krz> whats kubuntu-desktop
<timfrost> spazzz, yes,  convert seems to work on one file at a time, and not over an entire directory :(
<krz> ?
<jetscreamer> oops'
<atoponce> krz- ubuntu with kde
<hatake_kakashi> lol jetscreamer nice one :D
<krz> yuck
<hatake_kakashi> krz: KDE
<bosco> krz KDE
<bosco> i recomend ubuntu out of the box though
<atoponce> gnome is okay.  xfce is better.  :)
<hatake_kakashi> tty > * :p
<jetscreamer> \o/
<jetscreamer> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks jetscreamer :)
<italy> hi all
<spazzz> timfrost: Well that stinks.. I might as well just use Gimp then
<italy> just fixing a few problems
<zamolxes> ok, so for playing movies, google says i should add deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free and get the codecs from ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ . do you recommend something else?
<bosco> if you run e17 then ubuntu is really good but just out of the box it is the best
<spazzz> timfrost: Oh well thanks for the help
<bosco> MPLAYER
<wastrel> amonkey:  ouch what's left in /boot ?
<wastrel> amonkey:  or is the whole partition toast
* Kyo yawns
<Kyo> I'm not sure if KDE is worth installing
<Kyo> any advantage it has over Gnome?
<hunterp> hi, how can i turn off password for screensaver. i tried once and its not working. i really cant live like this
<atoponce> it's bloatware
<amonkey> wastrel, i can't even see / cuz ls is gone. command not found
<bosco> kyo i would go with e17
<italy> WHAT THE FUCK
<wastrel> Kyo:  some people like the interface better
<italy> GOOGLE IS DOWN
<zamolxes> bosco: yes, mplayer is a program one could use to play movies. One would also need codecs, hence my question :)
<calc_> atoponce: that happens to take less ram to run ;)
<krz> whats the difference between a wm like fluxbox and a wm like kahakai? anyone know?
<italy> HAHAHAH
<wastrel> amonkey:  ohhh it's not /boot you killed it's /
<Kyo> bosco, E17?
<hatake_kakashi> Enlightment Kyo
<Kyo> italy, yo sure? *checks*
<italy> yeah
<italy> first time ever google has been down
<Kyo> hatake_kakashi, screen shots?
<Mosi> hey folks
<tritium> italy: watch the language please
<atoponce> google is up for me
<calc_> Kyo: much more configurable than gnome but doesn't look as good imho
<hatake_kakashi> Kyo: google
<bosco> Kyo, never mind wrong room
<sampan> google works fine here
<wastrel> amonkey:  i'd call that a re-install :/
<Kyo> Hmm ok
<calc_> Kyo: uses less memory than gnome as well afaik
<bosco> Kyo,  do you know what e17 is
<wastrel> amonkey:  is /home on a separate partition?
<Kyo> bosco, no
<bosco> Kyo that suprises me
<spazzz> Googles good here
<hatake_kakashi> e17 is Enlightment, probably version 1.7 or something
<Mosi> is anyone here running a dual-boot PPC, with OS X?
<spazzz> I think someone has a DNS glitch
<End_User> well spazzz fell for it
<italy> I don't have a good damn thing
<italy> god damn it eld
<bosco> hatake_kakashi,  yes it is i have the latest version i just updated
<tritium> italy: grr...
<calc_> i use KDE at work and Gnome at home
<italy> :D
<End_User> I said the exact same thing lol
<italy> tritium, hey
<italy> don't ban me
<timfrost> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Mosi> Gnome for Home
<End_User> ban his ass :P
<italy> hey
<End_User> no dont he cant live without you guys
<italy> I'm not trolling
<spazzz> End_User: fell for what?  I happened to be searching with it when I saw that
<Kyo> Well ....
* Kyo does a google search
<End_User> spazzz ah nvermind
<italy> anyway
<italy> is e17 still in development?
<tritium> italy: we're cool as long as you don't curse, especially in all caps
<End_User> spazzz on another server he made 3 people check to see if it was working and then he was all.. I'm going to try this in #ubuntu
<italy> tritium, well i thought google was down
<italy> wouldn't you go ape crap?
<bosco> italy, yes it is but if you know what you are doing you should have no problem running it
<calc_> gnome people are working on making it use less ram though
<bosco> it is stll buggy
<atoponce> google has been down before.  it wouldn't be a first.
<Mosi> End_User: did he tell them the address was 127.0.0.1? :P
<Kyo> E17 looks nice but its still in pre-alpha stage ...
<Cwiiis> Hi - I've upgraded to dapper, but now my machine won't boot :) (I was expecting as much, no biggie) - It seems it doesn't load the sata_nv module my hard-drive needs anymore perhaps, is there any known fix for this?
<tritium> italy: not really, it takes a lot more to make me upset
<keithhhhhhhhh> what desktop comes with Ubuntu?
<Kyo> I'll stick to a more stable version heh
<spazzz> End_User: Ahh,  Well i think he needs a nap.  I was just searching to see if I can find some way to easily batch convert a whole bunch of .png files
<amonkey> wastrel, no. i'm gonna go cry now
<bosco> Kyo then go with e16 that has been out for about 6 years
<Kyo> keithhhhhhhhh, gnome
<sampan> keithhhhhhhhh  gnome
<italy> tritium, ok, all your comps catch fire and your monitor explodes in your face.
<Mosi> lol
<atoponce> keith- gnome
<Kyo> bosco, haha ...
<calc_> Cwiiis: you can add the module to the load list in yaird conf file and rebuild the initrd
<bosco> kyo hah
<bosco> a
<italy> then what?
<atoponce> unfortuantely
<tritium> italy: that would suck, but it's also offtopic...
<italy> spazzz, get irfanview
<bosco> kyo what?
<calc_> Cwiiis: i don't know the exact details on how to do that, i had to do it a few months ago for debian
<Kyo> It looks very mac-ish
<wastrel> amonkey:  sucks :[
<Mosi> is anyone here running on a mac?
<keithhhhhhhhh> why would one use Gnome vs KDE?
<italy> tritium, the big OT
<italy> I PULLED AN OT
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  try them both.. pick what you perfer.
<calc_> keithhhhhhhhh: its prettier than kde
<Cwiiis> calc_: Do you know if there's a how-to anywhere for that?
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: different tastes
<spazzz> italy: I'd go get a fire extingqisher and build another box from the spare parts I have.  No biggie
<atoponce> frankly keith, i would use either xfce or blackbox
<End_User> heh
<keithhhhhhhhh> same software?
<Kyo> bosco, the interact looks like a MAC
<calc_> Cwiiis: from what i recall the config file explained where to stick the module names
<wastrel> keithhhhhhhhh:  it's mostly a matter of personal preference.  they both have good & bad points
<Kyo> *mac
<ctaborda> Hi everyone... im having some problems loading a USB drive with with WRITE permissions aswell.. not as READ ONLY FILE SYSTEM... how can I do this?
<atoponce> yeah
* End_User starts moving his spare parts to another room in case his computer explodes
<italy> actually i need to install ubuntu
<calc_> Cwiiis: after doing that reinstalling the kernel will cause the initrd to be rebuilt
<wahyu> dear all how to play MP3 in ubuntu ?
<wabble> i startet with gnome, then used kde for a long time. But i got tired of bugs on the networking so i am back in gnome land
<bosco> kyo i know that i didnt know why you thought it was so funny
<yves> Yay!
<timfrost> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<keithhhhhhhhh> well Im going to stick with Gnome at first
<italy> wahyu, MP3 support isn't native
<italy> !mp3
<Mosi> ctaborda: does it have a rw/ro switch on it?
<bosco> kyo i ran e16 for about 1 year
<italy> ehhh
<hatake_kakashi> keithhhhhhhhh: no different software, KDE != Gnome and vice versa.
<Cwiiis> calc_: Ah right, thanks - So I guess using the LiveCD and mounting the disk like that is in order?
<italy> !tell wahyu mp3
<Kyo> bosco, how you liked it?
<Yverz> Yay Yay!
<ctaborda> Mosi, its an ipod
<Mosi> is anyone here using a mac?
<bosco> Kyo then i switched to e17 a little while ago after it got stable enough to run
<Yverz> <- First ubuntu experience - running great- installed tons o stuff from the getgo.
<italy> my ipod works mint in ubuntu
<Mosi> ctaborda: lol, oh :P can't help you then.
<italy> i use rhythmbox
<italy> but whatever
<calc_> Cwiiis: if you can boot an older kernel you could do that, for a fresh install not really sure what to do
<atoponce> Mosi- not right now, but i have an ibook
<Kyo> I'll get KDE 3.4 ... looks very nice from the screen shots =)
<ctaborda> why:S oh god
<calc_> Cwiiis: you could chroot to the installed image and then reinstall the kernel on the drive i guess
<bosco> kyo it got done what i needed it to but i e17 is so much better but buggy right now that is the only problem
<Smeggy> I'm using a mac
<Mosi> atoponce: i need a copy of yaboot.conf that's set up for dual-booting :(
<calc_> Cwiiis: but if you don't know linux pretty well it could get hard
<nomin> I would like to start a debate.  Should people be allowed to charge home users for installing linux on their pc?
<Mosi> Smeggy: is it a dual-boot with OS X?
<bosco> Kyo i liked it but i like e17 much better
<Cwiiis> calc_: Seems I'm being hit by https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/28614 - I'll chroot in and install an older version
<Kyo> bosco, I see ...
<Smeggy> Mosi: no :/
<Dr_Willis> nomin,  from a legal/gpl point of view - yes. :) its a service.
<tritium> nomin: please don't start an offtopic debate here
<Mosi> smeggy: =(
<wahyu> italy : rhytmbox right ??
<calc_> Cwiiis: when i ran into the problem before i was using my own installer program so i just had it fixup the kernel during installation
<Smeggy> Mosi: what do you need from the config? the osx options?
* Dr_Willis shuts up now.
<Mosi> smeggy: thanks anyways
<wabble> by the way, how do i change default m3u player back to rhythmbox in firefox after mplayer installation?
<atoponce> well, i don't have my ibook dual booted, so i don't think i have the file you're looking for
<italy> wahyu, yeah
<calc_> Cwiiis: yea maybe so
<atoponce> it runx 10.3.9
<atoponce> *runs
<Mosi> smeggy: basically, yeah. i blew up my yaboot, and i jsut got a gentoo live CD with yaboot, so i can reconfig it, but the CD doesn't come with a yaboot.conf that has the proper os x options. if i forget anything, i might not be able to boot at all, and that would be bad-cakes
<calc_> Cwiiis: the problem that bit me was that the buslogic driver doesn't register with sysfs correctly
<calc_> which is what vmware uses
<Cwiiis> calc_: Ah well, it's all fun I s'pose :)
<wahyu> italy, ok i'll try to find
<Mosi> smeggy: as it is the first stage works alright, so i can boot into OS X, but i have no stage 2 boot labels, so i can't boot ubuntu
<bosco> does anyone have suspend 2 working in ubuntu mine is not working
<calc_> well i'm going to bed now, bbl
<nomin> Dr_Willis, tritium, I don't think this is offtopic.  I think there are some linux people that don't like the idea that linux might go to 'ordianary people'.
<Smeggy> damn
<atoponce> bosco- nope.  i wish
<tritium> nomin: it's offtopic
<atoponce> maybe in dapper
<Mosi> smeggy: yeah, it's a bummer
<hatake_kakashi> nomin: its not directly related to ubuntu
<tritium> bosco: edit your /etc/default/acpi-support
<calc_> the only thing holding ordinary people back now is their wanting random windows apps to run on their system
<nomin> tritium, where should I go for this topic?
<calc_> like ebay autolisters, etc
<tritium> nomin: #ubuntu-offtopic
<wastrel> nomin:  who's going to stop you?  there's no law against it.  'nuff said
<calc_> i almost converted my non techie brother to ubuntu last year
<bosco> trituim i did that what is the default image for it
<calc_> he switched back due to ebay software
<Mosi> smeggy: *smack* wow, i feel special. i'm gonna go mount my linux partition and copy from that yaboot.conf, lol
<tritium> bosco: what do you mean?
<Smeggy> haha
<Mosi> >_>
<Mosi> <_<
<Mosi> shh
<Mosi> lol
<tritium> Mosi: stop that please
<bosco> i have already tried that is what i am saying
<atoponce> ?
<Mosi> tritium: apologies
<ryman> !tell ryman about cil
<yuri_> hi... can someone tell me of a site where i can learn more about linux that isnt overly technical? I like how-tos
<tritium> bosco: did you enable ACPI_SLEEP?
<ryman> !tell ryman about cli
<bosco> yes
<bosco> tritium yes
<eclair[busy] > yuri_: the wiki.
<hatake_kakashi> yuri_: tldp.org
<wastrel> !tell yuri_ about rute
<tritium> bosco: what is not working?
<Yverz> <== happy happy joy joy, first time got ubuntu up and running :)
<bosco> tritium, one sec i will tell you
<eclair[busy] > Yverz: good for you :)
<atoponce> Yverz, congrats!
<yuri_> thanks guys!
<Yverz> running it side-by-side with my windoze.   When I get the courage, I'll redo  my box and have a teenie windows partition instead.
<atoponce> welcom manicka!
<atoponce> *welcome
<freelzee> i need to know how to set the speed of a network connection permanently for a network connection to 10baseT but can't remember how to do it / how to make it permanent
<manicka> hi
<freelzee> redundancy ++++
<bosco> tritium, i need to reset the  [modules_image]  [kernel_headers] 
<hatake_kakashi> freelzee: iptables may help
<atoponce> manicka- were you able to send off that log of the meeting?
<tritium> bosco: I'm talking about /etc/default/acpi-support
<tritium> not sure what you're referring to
<bosco> i know
<manicka> yeah, didn't send you one
<manicka> pm, me your email again
<monzie> e
<bosco> Tritium what are the [modules_image]  [kernel_headers]  in ubuntu
<tritium> bosco: what are you trying to do?
<atoponce> got it?
<bosco> i need to know that info to get it working again i am redoing it [modules_image]  [kernel_headers] 
<tritium> bosco: you're not making any sense
<manicka> no
<bosco> tritium, srry we must not be on the same page
<freelzee> when trying to set the speed i'm using: "ifconfig eth1 media 10baseT" but I  get the error "port: SI0CSIFMAP: Operation not supported"
<Nameeater> whats the command to update time info?
<Nameeater> Im on dialup so I disabled the update on boot as it was useless, but i wouldn't mind running it now
<bosco>  tritium  that is what i am trying to do srry if i am not bieng clear i am redoing my hibernatefakeroot make-kpkg clean
<bosco> fakeroot make-kpkg --stem linux --append-to-version -suspend2-1 --config menuconfig \
<bosco>   --initrd kernel_image [modules_image]  [kernel_headers] 
<bosco>     *
<bosco>       (!)
<tritium> Nameeater: sudo invoke-rc.d ntpdate restart
<tritium> bosco: why didn't you explain that you're trying to compile a kernel?  We were talking about suspend/acpi-support
<Nameeater> ik yagpdh Z(
<Nameeater> it failed :(
<bosco> tritium, i am srry i am very tired and i wasnt thinking srry do you know what to do
<atoponce> i can't seem to get pm or dcc to work.  i'll just fire off another email your way...
<tritium> bosco: first, why are you compiling a custom kernel?  (You don't need to for suspend0
<tritium> )
<bosco> tritium,  then can you point me in the right direction
<tritium> bosco: as I said before, edit your /etc/default/acpi-support
<atoponce> sent
<bosco> tritium, it is not even a directory anymore
<tritium> it's a file, bosco.  Did you delete it?
<bosco> tritium, yes i did to restart from scratch
<tritium> bosco: who on earth told you to do that?
<bosco> tritium, me
<tritium> bosco: please don't delete system files
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know how to start X without requiring logging in at tty? i.e. make X start at the login screen rather than having to login to one of the tty to start it from there
<bosco> tritium, i can get it back one sec
<tritium> hatake_kakashi: default behavior is to have a login manager so you don't have to start X from a tty.
<wastrel> hatake_kakashi:  use a display manager
<Jivenix> how do you delete a folder and everything in it
<wastrel> Jivenix:  rm -r    be very careful with it - there's no undo
<Jivenix> ok
<amonkey> hey again, it's that guy who wrote over the beginning of his partition. running off my usb key now, i'm having trouble mounting my former boot partition. the first 32mb are gone, but the data should still be there if i could just mount it
<hatake_kakashi> tritium: the problem is not that, I just did a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy whilst on Xorg terminal, but when I logged out of that after the update, X server stopped
<hatake_kakashi> wastrel: you are not reading me correctly
<bosco> tritium, i got it back now what do i do when i try to sudo it it is telling me that there is no command and when i do it without it tells me that permission is denied
<tritium> hatake_kakashi: restart the display manager then.
<tritium> bosco: it's a config file, not a command to be run.  You should edit it, and enable ACPI_SLEEP
<peej> spazzz: actually imagemagick is a good cli tool for that sort of conversion. But only for people who are happy scripting. Else, yeah, use gimp.
<hatake_kakashi> tritium: hmm which one would it be under the tty?
<tritium> hatake_kakashi: are you using gnome?
<monzie> hi
<peej> amonkey : use dd_rescue or testdisk
<tritium> hatake_kakashi: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<hatake_kakashi> tritium: .. I'm on one of those ttys
<tritium> see above
<bosco> tritium, how do i do that
<hatake_kakashi> tritium: I can't start it
<brenner> tritium: is that all that's needed to get suspend to ram working?
<tritium> bosco: uncomment the line where tha tis listed
<freelzee> i need to know how to set the speed permanently for a network connection to 10baseT but can't remember how to do it
<tritium> brenner: that, and then a reboot, and depending on your laptop, sometimes other tweaks
<peej> amonkey or gpart - guesses partitions. Try various ones
<basic`> i have a serious question here...
<freelzee> when trying to set the speed i'm using: "ifconfig eth1 media 10baseT" but I  get the error "port: SI0CSIFMAP: Operation not supported"
<Jivenix> how do i copy the contents of a subfolder, into its parent folder
<basic`> i effed up my xorg.conf and need to get back to the original xorg.conf i had after installing ubuntu, is there a utility that will do that for me somewhere?
<bosco> tritium, # Uncomment the next line to enable ACPI suspend to RAM
<bosco> #ACPI_SLEEP=true
<bosco>  that line
<Jivenix> mv /sub/*.* *.* ?
<ba> http://www.mysterien.org/Bilder_News/moontruth.mpeg hahaha
<amonkey> peej, the partition table is still there according to fdisk. should i fsck it? and should i clear a bad superblock or will that kill more data
<tritium> bosco: yes, that one
<hatake_kakashi> tritium: nm I got it working, I forgot sudo, thanks
<Mabus06> My friend was having trouble with his ubuntu machine, and he (probably foolhardily) tried to update his bios and it stopped working. No video output at all when he presses power. How would I reinstall his BIOS so I can install ubuntu again?
<brenner> Jivenix: mv * ..
<brenner> i think
<tritium> hatake_kakashi: cool :)
<bosco> tritium,  srry i am not with it what do you do to that file
<basic> i effed up my xorg.conf and need to get back to the original xorg.conf i had after installing ubuntu, is there a utility that will do that for me somewhere?
<tritium> basic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> bosco: you uncomment that line by removing the "#" at the beginning
<basic> thanks man
<peej> amonkey : if you know what the partition settings were, use fdisk to make the thing. fsck on an inconsistent partition may do horrible stuff. Have you got your lost partition back?
<atoponce> manicka- i sent an email.  i couldn't get gcc or pm to work.
<Daverag> God I'm so screwed, I've been doing aptitudes, dpkg configure -a and apt-get install -f endlessly... I always get error while loading shared libraries: libfreetype.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jivenix> sweet
<Jivenix> thanks
<amonkey> peej, the partitions are there, it's the filesystem that's screwed up cuz the beginning of it got overwrote
<tritium> Daverag: on dapper, or breezy?
<Daverag> dapper
<peej> amonkey: is it just /boot that got overwritten?
<tritium> Daverag: that's the fun of running development releases, eh?
<peej> amonkey : ok , looking through history
<bosco>  tritium both lines even  #ACPI_SLEEP=true
<Daverag> yeah lots of fun... I had just got fglrx working, installed Xgl and bang everything crapped
<tritium> bosco: _only_ the one you pasted just now
<brady> heh, I just symbolically linked a directory over to /usr/local/bin.  How do I undo that?
<tritium> brady: remove the symlink with sm
<tritium> rm
<bosco> tritium, and it should work now just hit my power button
<amonkey> peej, what happened is i was playing with my ipod and i accidently wrote the ipodfirmware to the first 32megs of my /boot partition, which had my home directory in it
<brady> tritium: i tried that but it said it was a directory
<tritium> bosco: hold on...did you save it?  It _may_ work after a reboot.  It might also need more tweaking
<Daverag> big problem with that package uim-gtk2.0_1%3a1.0.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<tritium> brady: remove the symlink, not the directory
<peej> amonkey : probably you screwed up the partion table the disk knows about. If you have a knoppix cd, use that to boot up things, then use testdisk to restore settings as best as possible.
<bosco> tritium, i did not save it yet i am still looking at it
<peej> amonkey : you had home in /boot? ???
<buffarama> what podcast clients work best with ubuntu?
<tritium> bosco: save it then, please
<peej> amonkey : home is  not by default in /boot in ubuntu
<Daverag> buffarama: really depends on your habits, you like to stream, or download automatically?
<amonkey> peej, there is the one partition mode that it defautls too
<bosco> tritium, i did that now what
<tritium> bosco: reboot, and test it.  Like I said, it may need tweaking.
<brady> is there anything in the /usr/local/bin directory normally on a clean install?
<peej> amonkey: do you have any idea how you set up your system initially? was it a default ubuntu install ?
<tritium> no, brady
<brady> ok thanks
<bosco> tritium,  thank you
<amonkey> peej, default newb install, one partition with data, one swap partition.
<buffarama> Daverag: download automatically, to transfer to my mp3 player
<Daverag> buffarama: check out castpodder
<peej> amonkey: OK, apt-get install testdisk onto your usb stick (or use a knoppix cd to boot from). Run testdisk. Let it guess the partitions. Choose a likely one to put into fdisk, write the partition table with fdisk.
<Daverag> how can I fix my dependency problems about libfreetype.so.6
<peej> testdisk works well for nonextended partitions, which is what you will have with the standard install.
<brenner> one for laptop users: how do i disable the horizontal scroll history feature in firefox?
<amonkey> peej, i'm on a usb key version of slax. how can i get testdisk in slax?
<Tomcat_> brenner: "about:config" => search for mouse stuff... I don't know the exact option.
<peej> amonkey: beats me. have you checked it has it testdisk ?
<brenner> Tomcat_: heh.  these options are rather cryptic
<Tomcat_> brenner: Indeed... but I have never needed the option you're trying to find, so I can't tell you :)
<brenner> i'm guessing it's this one: mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action ... but i have no idea what value to replace it with ... currently it's 2. :-/
<bosco> tritium,  now it is telling me that my kernal does not have suspend 2 support
<peej> amonkey: how about using a ubuntu live cd for the job?
<tritium> bosco: are you using a custom kernel?
<Tomcat_> brenner: That value is the speed... so maybe 0 is disable. No idea. :)
<bosco> tritium, no i am not
<brenner> Tomcat_: heh, thanks anyway.
<tritium> bosco: what does "uname -a" tell you?
<peej> amonkey: slax has something called pkgtool I think
<amonkey> peej, i don't have time tonight, i'll do that next week when i get back. i had slax on a key so i just booted it up
<bosco> tritium, Linux bosco 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Jan 16 17:18:08 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<amonkey> peej, i got testdisk
<bosco> tritium, when i created a custom hibernate kernal it told me big fat eror
<Kyo> any other cool irc programs besides x-chat?
<Kyo> I was thinking bitchx even ougnt its console (don't mind)
<ozzloy_> my wireless card is not connecting.  the router is 5 feet away.  it lists in iwlist eth1 scan, it has essid set, there's no encryption.  any ideas?
<peej> Kyo: there is an xbitch around.
<bur[n] er> Kyo: irssi :)
<ozzloy_> card is on
<tritium> bosco: that is a custom kernel, not an ubuntu stock kernel
<r0d> lol irssi, good times, good times
<Kyo> xbitch heh, alrightly then ...
<Kyo> can I do apt-get install xbitch?
* bur[n] er uses irssi religiously
<brenner> Tomcat_: woohoo, found it: http://kb.mozillazine.org/About:config_entries#Mousewheel..2A
<amonkey> peej, what do i do with testdisk? the partition is fine, it's the filesystems that's gone poopy
* r0d uses irssi jewishly
<bosco> tritium then it should work in the stock kernal
<brenner> Tomcat_: i'm guessing -1 is disable?
<peej> amonkey : does fdisk show you the correct partitions?
<amonkey> peej, yes!
<tritium> bosco: yes, you're obviously not reading my comments very carefully
<r0d> cfdisk is awesome
<Tomcat_> brenner: Maybe? :)
<r0d> better display..
<bosco> tritium, like i said i am half awake and i am srry
<tritium> bosco: then let's workon this another time
<johnclark> i need help with ubuntu + wireless
<peej> amonkey : then you should only have lost 32MB or whatever the ipod wrote. I guess fsck will have to fix it then.
<r0d> johnclark, spit it
<johnclark> is ndiswrapper the only choice for belkin wireless w/broadcom chip?
<bosco> tritium,  if i run the stock kernal it should work right
<r0d> johnclark, yea:(
<tritium> bosco: most likely yes.  As I've said, it may need some additional tweaking!!!
<johnclark> :S
<brenner> Tomcat_: well, you're a help. :)  -1 didn't work
<bosco> allright
<peej> amonkey : you'll probably get lots of crap in /lost+found to look through - maybe you should mount lost+found on another disk?
<r0d> johnclark, get a diff card bro. i have intergrated pos broadcom on my laptop. i bought a prismII card
<tritium> r0d: broadcom will be supported in dapper
<amonkey> peej, i'm unfamiliar with that procedure
<r0d> cool! how? tritium
<concept10> r0d, I have a broadcom working on my laptop, no problem
* monzie wishes to announce that #ebuntu is now online
<johnclark> concept10, care to tell me how?
<r0d> concept10, so do i, u can't use any good tools with broadcom kismet
<r0d> and pentesting w/ it is a joke
<concept10> r0d, what type of card do you have?
<concept10> johnclark, ^^
<r0d> better question is what card don't i have concept10
<hangfire> anyone know if ubuntu installs ATI graphic drivers?
<tritium> !tell hangfire about ati
<r0d> only reason i have broacom card concept10 is because of intergration reasons
<concept10> well I need to know so I could help you
<r0d> concept10, i dont need help bro
<r0d> its johnclark
<johnclark> belkin wireless g desktop card
<hangfire> yes, will someone tell me about ati?
<brenner> someone has
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<concept10> johnclark, with a broadcom chipset?   I need to know model number
<concept10> johnclark, lspci
<hangfire> thanks
<peej> mount /lost+found /dev/hdb1  if you have a linux hdb lying around. This is just to stop lost and found writing over the first 32MB and messing things up further, but I don't know if it is necessary actually.
<johnclark> unknown device 4318 rev 02
<concept10> johnclark, what about the actual model number of the card?
<peej> amonkey: hda is your current drive. Another physical drive which you physically insert in would be hdb or hdc or hdd etc.
<brenner> johnclark: update-pciids
<johnclark> crap, i'm lost
<concept10> johnclark, you dont know the model number of the card you bought?
<brenner> johnclark: update-pciids will give you more recent lspci entries
<johnclark> ok, i just installed ubuntu on another pc
<johnclark> didn't detect my wireless card
<peej> johnclark: I think you are somewhere in Anaheim.
<johnclark> :P
<johnclark> gimme a sec to figure out the card model and chipset
<kameron> how do i change my dns in firefox?
<brenner> offtopic: did the mighty ducks take their name off the movies, or did they have it originally?
<timfrost> kameron, you can't change it in firefox.  You need to change /etc/resolv.conf, which is a system file.  What do you actually want to do?
<kameron> timfrost, test my friends dns for him.
<hangfire> well from reading this how-to I think using the default ubuntu ATI driver is the safest way
<r0d> kameron, use dig
<tritium> hangfire: if you don't need 3d, then stick with the default
<kameron> r0d, is that a front end to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Tomcat_> brenner: As I said, I have never worked with these settings... I only know about the vertical scroll speed, and that these options exist. :P
<hangfire> but I do need 3D, how can a ati driver not have 3D support?
<hangfire> I do 3D graphics
<r0d> kameron, its a program you use to get dns entries from spefic dns servers
<tritium> hangfire: by it not being implemented
<r0d> or nslookup
<timfrost> kameron, use dig @his.name.server <DNS queries> should work.
<tritium> hangfire: if you need 3d, you'll need to follow the wiki page to install fglrx
<r0d> alot easier to do that way instead of wrecking your resolv.conf file, unless you know what your doing
<hangfire> ok, thanks tritium, Ill take a look
<Nameeater> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<n00b> hey guys
<n00b> i  can't install a login manager from art.gnome.org
<n00b> why is that
<kameron> timfrost, okay.
<brenner> n00b: dunno, how are you doing it?
<n00b> dw i got it working brenner
<smorenoa> hola pibes
<cooku> hello there
<smorenoa> what?
<cooku> riveting convo here
<Kyo> 127.0.0.1 is local host right?
<kameron> timfrost, r0d, i'm still not totally clear on how do use dig. i want to set my dns to 12.23.34.45 and check what www.foo.com resolves to. how would i do this with dig?
<rikie> harlow
<Harp> 127.0.0.1 is indeed localhost
<r0d> kameron, how so, the syntax timfrost gave you should work
<kameron> hmm r0d
<r0d> kameron, "man dig" will explain more
<kameron> true.
<r0d> do you just want a single entry kameron
<kameron> uhh i suppose r0d ?
<moodog> Morning all.
<kameron> evening moodog
<r0d> kameron, I not totally sure what you want to do. are you trying to use your friends dns server, and not your ISP's for dns?
<rikie> hia
<r0d> kameron, like trying to access websites using his dns server
<cooku> morn moo dog
<kameron> r0d, i think so.
<redblade> Hi, does anyne know how I can set up a webserver?
<r0d> kameron, I think you guys need a better game plan first and understand how dns works before you do that
<Madpilot> !tell redblade about lamp
<r0d> kameron, use dig to see individual entires(example www.foo.com=12.2.33.2)
<kameron> r0d, okay, i think that's what i'm lookign for.
<r0d> k, go nutz then kameron
* Kyo passes out
<grodius> can i get a link to some nice repostiroeis??
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> grodius: ^^^
<kameron> r0d, i understand what dns is and how it works, i've just never queried a dns server other than the one i'm assigned to through dhcp.
<grodius> thx
<Madpilot> and with that, I need sleep - later, all
<r0d> kameron, is your friends dns server registered, or do you have to connect to it w/ an ip address?
<kameron> ip r0d
<r0d> k kameron right now im looking for an easier dns tool for you. one w/ a gui
<OmegaAlpha> anyone familar with the xf86.config file?
<kameron> r0d, hah, yayyy, gui
<redblade> sorry, I know you said abount lamp but just to be sure I should specify what I meant
<r0d> kameron, did you try "dig <ip add>"?
<kameron> r0d, no, i got it working though just now!
<r0d> kameron, cool
<Angel_Dex> when i killall ESD i loose system sounds why is this TT_TT
<rakesh> hi
<rakesh> tel hw to install ymessenger
<redblade> I need something that wil set up a site like www.qwerty.net:1008
<redblade> or something
<redblade> I have a friend who set one up and I want to set one up
<r0d> does anyone know whats going on w/ the google ubuntu?
<Angel_Dex> when i killall ESD i loose system sounds why is this TT_TT
<aaron_> how would i set the version of gcc i want to use to a previous version?
<aaron_> like for example i need to compile wine with a version of gcc less than 4
<aaron_> i have 3.4 on my system
<aaron_> how would i use that instead of 4?
<liquidindian> Hello!  If I use qparted to set up a vfat partition on my drive, how likely is it that the files already on the drive will be wiped?
<timfrost> kameron, r0d may nt find a linux GUI tool.   The command 'dig +norec @12.23.34.45 www.foo.com any ' will report what (if any) entries if any) are held at nameserver 12.23.34.45, for the name www.foo.com. Note that this includes cache records if applicable
<kameron> okay, good to know timfrost
<nomopofomo> crap
<nomopofomo> i need to compile wine with a version of gcc less than 4 and i have 3.4 installed on my system... how would i chagne the version of gcc to use?
<liquidindian> !qtparted
<ubotu> liquidindian: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paquin> does any1 has troubles in breezy with atheros wireless??
<monzie> an off topic question: what are the job oppurtunites for Ubuntu packagers/maintaners?
<r0d> timfrost, actually i did, but for kde. its gnetutil
<Angel_Dex> meh TT_TT
<r0d> dig is still the best, if you know how to use it correctly
<paquin> does any1 has troubles in breezy with atheros wireless??
<liquidindian> Does partitioning a drive set aside actual areas of the disk, or just that a certain amount of the disk is seperate?  Are disks written to in a random way?
<Angel_Dex> how do i switch things to alsa such as system sounds and gaim?
<r0d> kameron, if you don't mind install qt files to use it, that will work
<bliss_> hi all
<r0d> Angel_Dex, that is the default
<malv> what laptop makers specifically cater to linux users?
<kameron> r0d, i have kde/qt stuff installed. what's will work?
<malv> at least more so than the rest?
<bliss_> net some help with ssh conection can connect fron localhost to my box but not from outside here is what netstat says   localhost:ssh           localhost:32821         ESTABLISHED
<bliss_> bliss tcp        0      0 localhost:32821         localhost:ssh           ESTABLISHED
<timfrost> r0d, good to know.
<kameron> r0d, gnetutil?
<Angel_Dex> r0d but i think mine is using esd cuz when i killall esd i loose system sounds
<r0d> gnetutil kameron
<bliss_>  does this mean I must point port 22 to 32821
<monzie> does Ubuntu strive to be a complete OS aka Debina and FreeBSD?
<basic> yes
<basic> ubuntu is a person
<timfrost> bliss_, no.  What does
<basic> striving for perfection
<r0d> Angel_Dex, try alsamixer?
<timfrost> bliss_, 'netstat -at | grep 22 ' show?
<Angel_Dex> r0d how do i obtain this?
<apakatt> anyone know if its possible to join multiple channels with password in xchat-gnome, it joins the first channels but stops after the first one with password?
<dups> Hello. I am about to try and install java. I see two links. one is Linux RPM and the other is just Linux. Whats the difference between the two?
<r0d> Angel_Dex, i know there is a gui sound program in the gui. someone her who uses the gui should know Angel_Dex but i use alsa mixer in bash to find my settings
<timfrost> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<r0d> Angel_Dex, in the command prompt type "alsamixer"
<bliss_> timefrost I will check
<timfrost> !javadebs
<r0d> god i hate being stuck on a windoze box
<timfrost> !javadebs
<dups> thanks. Quick question #2. What's a shortcut key to open my terminal?
<Angel_Dex> r0d ah the regular mizer is alsa i did not know Hmm im so lost
<malv> if you ever decide to buy a laptop, stay clear of toshiba. I purchased one and it locks up due to bodily statics
<malv> it sucks with ubuntu as well
<eclair[busy] > dups: on gnome you could press alt-f2 then run gnome-terminal
<dups> k
<tritium> malv: that's not true of all Toshibas
<nomopofomo> is it possible to figure out what version of gcc was used to compile a certain program?
<malv> i dunno, being dissapointed with this product is an understatement
<eclair[busy] > dups: you could also go try ctrl-alt-f2
<bur[n] er> dups: or make one for the term... system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<malv> and the fact they replaced my laptop with another one that has the same problem makes me really despise them
<malv> they even have a class action lawsuit on them for it
<dups> excellent - thanks
* bur[n] er notes that Toshiba's suck
* bur[n] er has a Compaq Presario that works well with Ubuntu
<malv> it took them over a 5 months to recognize the issue that nearly everyone was having
<malv> and that was so painfully obvious
<malv> anyways, sorry for being off topic, but if I can prevent just one person from buying a toshiba and putting ubuntu on it, I can die a happy man
<bliss_> timefrost does not show anything just comes back to root prompt
<Angel_Dex> TT_TT damn you ubuntu! gimme none conflicting sounds
<monzie> what are the ubuntu packages required to build .deps?
<monzie> what are the ubuntu packages required to build .debs?
<malv> checkinstall?
<malv> debs?
<malv> nm
<monzie> no real ones malv
<topyli> monzie: search google for the "debian new maintainers guide"
<tritium> monzie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Angel_Dex> seriusly why the hell cant i get my sounds to work with eachother?
<tritium> Angel_Dex: calm down
<Angel_Dex> its pissing me off tho
<Angel_Dex> lots
<bliss_> timefrost shall I try another command
<Angel_Dex> i been trying since i installed ubuntu
<malv> what player?
<Angel_Dex> me?
<malv> yea
<malv> if they are all using esd, there shouldn't be a problem
<Angel_Dex> well
<abhayks> is ther a simple way to create deb ?
<GlumJester> Does anybody know how to find what driver I'm using for my wireless card?
<Angel_Dex> i switchted to alsa for my games
<malv> lspci?
<malv> sorry, lsmod
<Angel_Dex> i need to killall esd to get sound with um but then i loose like all the other sounds including system sounds
<dups> after 5 minutes of head scratching as to why I cannot go to my darn Desktop folder I notice the uppercase D ... damn my windows mentality :P
<Jivenix> i set to uninstall evolution adn synaptic says its going to uninstall the ubuntu desktop
<malv> yea, that's a problem
<malv> a lot of games use oss, and I am not totally sure there is a clean solution
<Angel_Dex> malv Zsnes is my main concern
<malv> hmm, I have similar troubles myself
<Angel_Dex> mhm
<malv> you can tell esd to go into spawn mode
<Angel_Dex> meaning?
<malv> it spawns when you need it and releases alsa when its done
<fek> moin
<Angel_Dex> to get sound with Zsnes i need esd killed and to get system sounds and gaim sounds i need esd
<malv> edit /etc/esound/esd.conf
<malv> change auto_spawn to 1
<bliss_> timefrost same with webmin on port 10000 can acess from local host but not outside here is what grep says tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN
<malv> if that doesn't work, try disabling the "sound for events" option in gnome preferences
<raid> hey all I need help with wireless device installation
<Angel_Dex> it is one
<Angel_Dex> but it never spwns
<bliss_> timefrost iwill ask in forum
<missmarple> hi there
<malv> so if you use something like xmms with the esd plugin, it will not work?
<AM3X> helloooo
<malv> odd
<AM3X> anyone know about pctel modems?
<missmarple> i have an Intel 82815 CGC video chipset, can i get 3D accel from it our am i lost?
<missmarple> as in only ati or nvidia has 3 D accel?....
<raid> on sudo ifup command i get: /etc/network/interfacs: 24: too few parameters for iface line ifup:couldn't read interfaces file " etc/network/interfaces" can someone help me?
<Angel_Dex> malv Ho hum im so lost V.V i switched to alsa and everything works like xmms gaim system sounds but when i need to play a game i need esd killed then i loose gaim and system sounds
<malv> hmmm, if I disable system sounds I do not have that problem
<malv> I just cant play any music while using zsnes
<Angel_Dex> malv same
<OmegaAlpha> /usr/X11R6/include <-- does anyone have that directory on their system?
<malv> yea, sorry, you can try esddsp, but it gives me weird sound corruptions
<Angel_Dex> Angel_Dex right now i got Zsnes sound esd is dead but no system sound
<K-Rich> can someone share their ~/.gnome2/yelp-bookmarks.xbel file with me?
<malv> apt-get install esound-clients
<Angel_Dex> malv ?
<malv> try running zsnes with "esddsp zsnes"
<Angel_Dex> malv Ho hum how do i change Gaim from using ESD? to alsa or oss?
<Angel_Dex> malv what is esddsp?
<OmegaAlpha> can someone check to see if they have this directory, if so, does it contain a subdir. "GL"?
<malv> just a wrapper to make it work with esd
<OmegaAlpha> /usr/X11R6/include
<malv> probably by recompiling it
<malv> heh, but you are trying to mix sounds right?
<Angel_Dex> malv ok installed how do i run Zsnes with it?
<malv> esddsp zsnes
<raid> on sudo ifup command i get: /etc/network/interfacs: 24: too few parameters for iface line ifup:couldn't read interfaces file " etc/network/interfaces" can someone help me?
<ipoder> OmegaAlpha: no I don't
<K-Rich> can someone share their ~/.gnome2/yelp-bookmarks.xbel file with me?  i messed up yelp installing firefox 1.5 today
<OmegaAlpha> ipoder, thanks for searching. Any others?
<OmegaAlpha> other people that is?
<Angel_Dex> nope very delayed slow sound
<asdffasf> is there an ubunt-hr chanell outhere?
<steve60> hi there
<mustard5> hey steve60
<Seveas> asdffasf, there's supposed to be one 
<steve60> i've just installed this 3d desktop doe's anyone know how to turn it on
<OmegaAlpha> ipoder,  can you check your /usr/x11R6/lib/nividia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa
<bosco> steve60, go to your termanel and type in 3ddesk
<Angel_Dex> malv oh well looks like i cant have my cake and eat it too no?
<malv> hmm, i can't attest to that
<malv> i am having both
<bosco> if you want to make a hot key for it then you can do so as well and if you want to add it to your starterbar then if you want to you can
<bosco> if you have one
<Angel_Dex> malv XP ho hum
<steve60> bosco thx
<OmegaAlpha> steve60, what 3d desktop is it
<malv> even xp is no perfect os =)
<K-Rich> can someone send me their ~/.gnome2/yelp-bookmarks.xbel file, i deleted it... for breezy
<bosco> steve60 thank you
<steve60> one i got by apt-get
<steve60> just says 3d desktop
<th3man> Man!! Ubuntu an Elive (E17) Rocks......
<Angel_Dex> malv atleast it has working sound with no conflicts TT_TT
<bosco> steve60 it just says 3d desktop
<bosco> ?
<K-Rich> Anyone? Someone? Please?
<steve60> bosco it says a three dimensional desktop switcher
<steve60> which uses openGL
<Angel_Dex> how do i restart esd
<OmegaAlpha> The program is rather memory-hungry and it is CPU intensive, but it's
<OmegaAlpha> accessible from the command line, which makes it perfect for show
<OmegaAlpha> floors and impressing your non-UN*X-using friends.
<OmegaAlpha> haha
<bosco> steve60, then you have to have opengl installed or you have to enable it
<steve60> i got all the drivers installed and there enabled
<mustard5> steve60, apparently you move stuff around with the arrow keys?
<steve60> it's working now
<steve60> yeah pretty kewl stuff
<mustard5> :)
<bosco> steve60, then you havent actually opened it then
<steve60> i have
<mustard5> I've been contemplating trying it myself today :)
<steve60> the screen just when small and 4 screens came up in like a cube and i could rotate them
<steve60> and select a screen
<paquin_> steve how did you make that 3d desktop work??
<paquin_> i think i downloaded it
<bosco> steve60,  that is what 3ddesk is
<paquin_> on synaptic
<steve60> at it's working
<bosco> if you use ubuntu then it should already be installed
<steve60> bosco, do you know any cool appz to get for ubuntu
<mustard5> steve60, if you like 3ddesktop you might light gdesklets too
<bosco> steve60, gnomesword2 one sec i have some more for you
<steve60> paquin_,  i installed it off synaptic
<robinl1> hmm..
<robinl1> my package wants to install python 2.3
<robinl1> but i have a newer version
<robinl1> :(
<paquin_> ok
<robinl1> De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen genstalleerd worden:
<robinl1>   eterm kahakai libast2 python2.3
<robinl1> robin@robin-yagj0uj5m:~/Mijn downloads/kahakai-0.6.2$ python -V
<robinl1> Python 2.4.2
<robinl1> :(
<K-Rich> can someone send me their ~/.gnome2/yelp-bookmarks.xbel file, i deleted it... for breezy
<steve60> bosco whats gnomesword2 mate
<steve60> tell ya what is cool dopewars on here
<bosco> steve60, gnomesword2 is a bible manager and it is a very good one i might add
<robinl1> my package wants to install python 2.3, but i have a newer version, (trying to install kahakai from a deb source) - how to fix this?
<bosco> steve60, it is a bible on your computer
<nomopofomo> in terminal wine is giving me 4 "err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!" errors and also saying "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly." anyone know what that's about? how would i go about setting $DISPLAY correctly, and what does it do?
<steve60> anything else thats good
<abu> 
<Rod> hi
<raid> on sudo ifup command i get: /etc/network/interfacs: 24: too few parameters for iface line ifup:couldn't read interfaces file " etc/network/interfaces" can someone help me?
<bosco> steve60,  i would recomend getting some sort of movie player like mplayer
<steve60> morning rod
<steve60> i got xine
<steve60> and mplayer
<steve60> and beep-media-player
<steve60> and streamtuner
<bosco> steve60,  then you are good to go there
<steve60> hehe
<hatake_kakashi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<steve60> what about a good FPS multiplayer game
<steve60> whats about
<bosco> steve60,  the original UT
<steve60> "slaps head" i threw that away 2 weeks ago
<Rod> i got here 6 avi files, each 600mb. Tohether they are one big recorded seminar. These 6 files are pretty bad quality. How can I convert this to SVCD and get these seperate files converted to be 4.7GB in total?
<steve60> bought it like 4 yrs ago never played so i chucked it
<hatake_kakashi> Rod: videohelp
<bosco> steve60,  it is one of the best games and the only one that i mess with playing but give me a sec and i will have some more for you
<steve60> bosco thx
<K-Rich> can someone send me their ~/.gnome2/yelp-bookmarks.xbel file, i deleted it... for breezy
<robinl1> ..
<robinl1> do you guys LIKE ignoring me?
<robinl1> my package wants to install python 2.3, but i have a newer version, (trying to install kahakai from a deb source) - how to fix this?
<bosco> steve60, anytime
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: is it source or binary?
<Rod> hatake_kakashi, videohelp?
<hatake_kakashi> Rod: google it, its a site that gives you info and stuff about your query
<Rod> okay, thank you
<steve60> is there a googleearth for ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> Rod: np
<bosco> steve60,  yes there is
<robinl1> hatake_kakashi: binary
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: get the source and try compiling it from there, it may work, it may also not work
<bosco> steve60,  my friend just got done making it work in gentoo but he used wine so if you use wine the you should be allright he tricked his labtop into thinking he was running windows xp
<robinl1> hatake_kakashi: haha that doesnt work, need some dependencies
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: such as?
<steve60> bosco nice
<bosco> steve60,  with full compadibility i might add
<robinl1> checking for swig... no
<robinl1> configure: error: cannot find 'swig' program
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: you need to get those individual files, off the repos if theres any or google around
<steve60> just installing wine now
<monzie> how do i upgrade to dapper drake
<OmegaAlpha> can sum1 check yer /usr/x11R6/lib/nividia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa?
<monzie> it's fine if the machine is not stabel
<monzie> stable
<bosco> steve60,  but if you want i can give you some info later on how he did it or here in the next couple of weeks you can get the linux version
<steve60> im not doing to bad seeing as i only crossed over to ubuntu about 5 days ago
<asdffasf> Best gnome game for online play
<bosco> steve60,  what did you run before Fedora Core
<monzie> help of upgrading from breezy to dapper please
<steve60> lol
<steve60> bosco, windows xp
<hatake_kakashi> !tell monzie about dapper
<bosco> steve60,  wow
<steve60> yeah i know
<bosco> steve60,  so how do you like ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> monzie: its on their web if you want to add it in the repos
<steve60> bosco, Sh**hot
<bosco> steve60,  do you like graphical backgrounds
<steve60> bosco, runs this system like it should do
<asdffasf> some easy game for playing online, please=
<steve60> bosco, hell yeah
<steve60> asdffasf, try bsflag
<steve60> asdffasf, BZflag
<bosco> steve60, well then your best bet is to E16
<steve60> multiplayer tank game
<steve60> bosco, el6 whats that
<hatake_kakashi> Enlightment
<bosco> steve60,  it is Enlightment
<steve60> oh right
<hatake_kakashi> its another WM/DE
<steve60> not got that background
<steve60> just got Gnome
<candyman`> Why not E17?
<monzie> E17 rocks
<candyman`> ...I mean, aside from the fact that it's not done yet
<bosco> steve60,  i would tell you to run E17 but if you dont know what you are doing then it is not stable yet t
<candyman`> That's never stopped anyone before
<bosco> candyman`,  that is shy
<bosco> whty
<liable> ubuntu has e17?
<candyman`> not really
<candyman`> You can make it work
<candyman`> It's like saying Ubuntu has Xgl support
<bosco> liable, you could run e17 in ubuntu because i am
<steve60> bosco, im getting that good i even started giving help on this now hehe
<abu> apt-get update
<ScoTTie> hey
<steve60> just have to get use to installing stuff via command rather then just point and click like in windows
<glick> whats e17?
<ScoTTie> after installed dapper (and previously breezy) my system locks up after a few seconds once X is launched..
<hatake_kakashi> glick: read above
<bosco> steve60,  if you want to try and run E17 go for it but not all of the things work yet so i would recomend getting used to E16 then Going to E17
<ScoTTie> anyone heard of similar problems ?
<K-Rich> how can i stop a package from downloading/installing ?
<steve60> bosco, i'll stick with EL6 seeing as it sounds stable
<candyman`> E17 == new version of the Enlightenment desktop manager
<hatake_kakashi> K-Rich: what program?
<steve60> bosco, i just gotta find it first
<bosco> steve60,  E16 is stable out of the box and very stable
<tdo> hello
<K-Rich> firefox... i upgraded to 1.5 now the old one want to reinstall
<steve60> bosco, i think i gotta install this el6 though cause it does not come up in the login screen just gnome there
<bosco> steve60,  go to get-e.org and read about it and E17 if you want to
<tdo> if I right click on an iso and do Write to Disc... is it going to burn the image to the disc, or just as a file on the disc?
<buddhi> what is irc chat?
<buddhi> I am from the previous century I am sorry
<hatake_kakashi> K-Rich: its under download manager
<buddhi> hello
<buddhi> trying to install wine on ubuntu
<buddhi> somehow synaptic is not able to install it
<bosco> steve60,  or just join the #e room either way that will help you transition correctly
<aeolist> hello everyone
<K-Rich> hatake_kakashi: where under download manager?
<ibh> I have a question about ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> K-Rich: if you were downloading stuff through firefox, its download manager
<aeolist> i have 2 partitions with data on them, the filesystem is ext3... is it possible to merge them without losing the data?
<AM3X> ey how do i install GCC on my ubuntu?
<fred__> yes ibh
<K-Rich> hatake_kakashi: apt keeps trying to get it
<ibh> When you install Ubuntu, can you keep Windows and all other applications already installed?
<glick> AM3X, dev-tools
<steve60> bosco, i was under the impression that you could only run gnome and the kubuntu could run kde + what ever
<hatake_kakashi> !tell AM3X about build-essential
<glick> heh yeah thats it
<glick> build-essentials
<fred__> AM3X, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ibh> fred__?
<hatake_kakashi> K-Rich: trying to get packages? Ctrl+C should stop it
<AM3X> oh ic thanks to you all
<AM3X> !gcc
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<K-Rich> i want to permanently stop it
<AM3X> ^_^
<candyman`> gcc == gnu compiler collection
<hatake_kakashi> K-Rich: killall apt-get
<fred__> ibh, ask ur question
<candyman`> or Green Hills compiler collection
<ibh> When you install Ubuntu, can you keep Windows and all other applications already installed?
<K-Rich> lol nm... i still want to upgrade other packages
<hatake_kakashi> ibh: yes
<fred__> ibh, yes
<ibh> cool. Roughly, how much space does ubuntu take up?
<steve60> bosco, how'd i install this el6 then??
<kerrian> Greetinge everyone
<bosco> steve60,  if you are running ubuntu and E16 then you are still running ubunutu just with a different manager it is like running windows but a dirrerent verson like xp ccmpared to home edition they are dffernt
<hatake_kakashi> ibh: ~4GB, more info is on the website, go check it out
<ibh> ok, cool, thanks
<kerrian> I'm fairly new to the Linux world, Ubuntu is my first foray into it
<mustard5> welcome kerrian :)
<kerrian> thanks :)
<kerrian> so far it's been a relatively painless process
<bosco> steve60,  allrigt go to get-e.org and read up on it and it will tell you how to nstall e16 and e17 if you want to
<kerrian> very different from the OS I use on my gaming computer
<mustard5> kerrian, thats good to hear..you must have mostly hardware that likes linux :)
<glick> time for bed
<glick> g'nite
<OmegaAlpha> can sum1 check their /usr/x11R6/lib/nividia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa?
<steve60> bosco,  thx
<kerrian> no idea, this is an old Compaq peice of crap I bought for messing around witgh
<kerrian> not ure if it loaded proper video drivers or not, heh
<fred__> guys
<kerrian> thats one of my main concerns
<fred__> im having a very strange problem with dpkg
<mustard5> kerrian, do you know what type of graphics system you have onboard?
<bosco> steve60,  you are welcome if you need any other help just let me no i started running every the same way you did ubuntu then e16 and now e17 then gentoo is my next progect
<mustard5> kerrian, nvidia or ati?
<fred__> im not able to install/remove/update any packages
<kerrian> ita not onboard
<mustard5> fred__, have you just installed?
<kerrian> it's a Geforce MX440 64mb AGP card
<fred__> mustard5, nope
<steve60> bosco, that el has some nice rich eyecandy on there
<fred__> the system is running fine
<kerrian> good gods
<bosco> steve60,  yes it does
<mustard5> kerrian, I'll get ubotu to tell you about nvidia drivers...
<fred__> this is what synaptic gives out: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libtasn1-2-dev_0.2.10-4ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd)
<mustard5> !tell kerrian about nvidia
<kerrian> this multiple tabbed OS is driving me mad
<kerrian> I like it, but its hard to get used to, lol
<mustard5> :)
<redblade> hi, does nayone know of a good website for a fairly new Linux user trying to set up an apache web server?
<steve60> bosco, the site only goes on about el7 i cant find where to download el6
<hatake_kakashi> redblade: Apache HOWTO  .. google for it
<redblade> k
<mustard5> redblade, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<fred__> redblade, go on osnews.com and search in the archives about 'bsd web server' and ull get a good tutorial with the steps
<kerrian> good gods
<bosco> steve60,  there is e16 on there as well but give me one sec and i will tell you let me think how i did it
<kerrian> using this I feel like I did 11 years ago when I got my first computer
<kerrian> like I don't have a sweet clue how to run it, lol
<kerrian> but I'll learn
<steve60> bosco,  can you get it via apt-get
<mustard5> kerrian, thats a common feeling when people first start using linux :)
<bosco> yes you can i just have to think of the right command
<steve60> k#
<kerrian> I said relatively new
<kerrian> I ued to use Libranet 2.7 on my old labtob
<kerrian> about 2 years ago mind, so I've forgotten a lot of stuff
<mustard5> kerrian, did you get the PM from ubotu on setting up nvidia?
<fred__> and here is dpkg's output: (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.9.8- winehq-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<fred__> failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libc6-i686': Invalid argumen t
<fred__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<fred__> /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.9.8-winehq-1_i386.deb
<kerrian> yeah
<fred__> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<kerrian> working on it now
<fred__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fred__> this is bugging me and cant find anything about it on google
<steve60> whats that
<fred__> except a problem with someone had his date returned back to 1937 or something
<fred__> for no known reason
<fred__> he set the date back to 2005 and everything went fine..
<fred__> but my date is correct
<fred__> tried resetting it but still nothing
<krzkrzkrz> i have the install cd. do i need to be connected to the internet?
<steve60> bosco, dont worry about it
<bosco> steve60,  if you go to this website is is self explanitory i cant think of the apt-get command so just go here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2
<mustard5> krzkrzkrz, ideally it would help for you internet connection to be detected and configured..but not necessary
<steve60> bosco, i found it in the synaptic manager
<fred__> krzkrzkrz, not really, u just need the internet to update and install newer software
<steve60> bosco, im just installing it now
<ideafix> how do i install WOW in wine ?
<bosco> steve60,  allright there are themes there if you need them as well
<steve60> yeah im installing them aswell
<foxpaul> is it possible to see if processes are using a port?
<foxpaul> listening on a port, even
<steve60> basically if it said enlightenment next to it i marked it for install
<bosco> yah how do you install wow in wine i want to know as well
<steve60> whats wow??
<AM3X> !kernel source
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AM3X
<AM3X> waaaaaaaah
<g-thunder> baby
<krzkrzkrz> ok ill connect the laptop to the internet once the distro is installed
<Chrisx1> hey everytime i run a php script with mysql i get a mysql error i try to remove php + mysql i cant because i cant remove phpmyadmin any ideas??
<AM3X> i was trying to install driver for my modem it says no kernel source
<mustard5> I see this thread on WOW and wine in the forums  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615&highlight=wow+wine
<AM3X> i was trying to install driver for my modem it says no kernel source found
<ideafix> great
<ideafix> thx
<AM3X> !kernel
<AM3X> how do i install kernel source?
<Chrisx1> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<Chrisx1>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Chrisx1> any ideas?
<mustard5> krzkrzkrz, k..as I said..it might auto detect your connection and set it all up for you if you have it connected at install though...its up to you :)
<steve60> bosco, im gonna go mooch around and see what i can get for this seeya laterz an thx again
<mustard5> AM3X, you would install it through synaptic
<matyas_za> Hi
<bosco> steve60,  that is the only way to is to mooch and thank you
<krzkrzkrz> mustard5 would i be able to configure after installation though?
<AM3X> mustard5 do you have some readme on that?
<steve60> bosco, np seeya
<krzkrzkrz> mustard5 would it be much more difficult?
<matyas_za> I wanna change my update link what is the archive link again?
<ideafix> e already installed <span class="highlight">wine</span> from the repositories, you will want to do a "complete removal" of it before continuing.<br>
<ideafix> nstalled <span class="highlight">wine</span> from the repositories, you will want to do a "complete removal" of it before continuing.<br>
<ideafix> sorry
<mustard5> krzkrzkrz, sure..but if you've never used linux before..it might mean a bit of learning first :)
<ideafix> i have to unistall wine 1st ?
<mustard5> krzkrzkrz, if you have another system to get online with I suppose its not a big issue
<OmegaAlpha> steve60,  when you get enlightenment running can you tell me if your menus work when you right click
<OmegaAlpha> can sum1 check their /usr/x11R6/lib/nividia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa?
<AM3X> mustard5 do you have some readme on that?
<AM3X> documentation?
<munti78> i'm looking for an ftp client, anyone now of a good one?
<mustard5> AM3X, I would search in synaptic for a package called linux-source and is for your current kernel
<g-thunder> wie installiere ich von einer cd aus den treiber?
<kryptoz> when i try to mount a nfs share on another computer it gives me error "RPC Error: 15 ( Program not registered )"
<mustard5> AM3X, your can find your current kernel version with the uname -r command
<munti78> anyone?
<AM3X> ic thanks mustard5
<OmegaAlpha> can sum1 check their /usr/x11R6/lib/nividia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa?
<mustard5> AM3X, for example I have this package in synaptic.... linux-source-2.6.12
<ideafix> mustard5 isntalling wine for use with wow will make other windows programs not to work as expected ?
<mustard5> AM3X, you might have a different kernel though...so check your kernel version first
<mustard5> ideafix, I have no idea
<AM3X> ok thanks again mustard5
<mustard5> ideafix, I've never tried it myself..just found that thread :)
<ideafix> humm
<mustard5> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ideafix> theres an arabe hat there sould i be warry ?
<mustard5> ideafix, that would be a turkish fez :)
<AM3X> i already know my kernel ver is 2.5.12
<ideafix> is isntalling wine to use with wow some kind of terrorrist hack ?
<AM3X> i mean i already know my kernel ver is 2.6.12
<kerrian> how do |I find out if I'm running a 386 kerne; or 686 kernel?
<mustard5> AM3X, can then you should install that package above then...
<OmegaAlpha> whats this wow you are talking about
<AM3X> mustard5 thanks
<ideafix> world of warcraft
<mustard5> kerrian, type uname -r in terminal
<ideafix> what else !?
<OmegaAlpha> oh yeah remember seeing that on wines site
<mikelo> hey guys i gotta a problem with my video card
<OmegaAlpha> can sum1 check their /usr/x11R6/lib/nividia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa?
<mikelo> all games are running slower
<OmegaAlpha> mikelo, so do i
<mikelo> damn
<kerrian> be interesting to see what linux can really do
<ideafix> why ?
<kerrian> never managed to get my video cards working before
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, your spelling nvidia wrong btw...I don't have a nvidia folder either
<OmegaAlpha> mustard5, haha didnt see that
<OmegaAlpha>  can sum1 check their /usr/x11R6/lib/nvidia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa?
<OmegaAlpha> there we go
* Mr_Milenko dances
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, in fact /user/x11R6/lib/ returns no such file or directory
<Mr_Milenko> back on broadband oh yeah
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, that was /usr/ btw..hehe..my turn for a typo :)
<ideafix> try uname -i
<ideafix> kerrian:  try uname -i
<kerrian> brb
<OmegaAlpha> mustard5,  i have an nvidia file there.. hmmm i wonder if thats why i keep getting the GLX extension error
<mustard5> ideafix, there is no -i option for uname that I can see
<OmegaAlpha> if i solve this problem.. ill be a hero in the linux community
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, :)
<ideafix> yes there is
<Chrisx1> anyone around like to help me?
<ideafix> uname -i
<ideafix> i386
<OmegaAlpha> maybe they'll name a driver after me ;)~
<mikelo> no -i option found
<mustard5> mustard@slave:~$ uname -i
<mustard5> Try `uname --help' for more information.
<ideafix> mustard5: there must be something broken with your distro
<Chrisx1> Errors were encountered while processing:  phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mr_Milenko> mustard!
<Mr_Milenko> Broadband :D
* Mr_Milenko dances
<mustard5> hey Mr_Milenko
<bosco> LOL
<bosco> shine
<ideafix> mustard5:  uname --version
<ideafix> whats does it say ?
<OmegaAlpha>  can sum1 check their /usr/x11R6/lib/nvidia for 2 archive files -  libGLcore.a.xlibmesa & libglx.a.xlibmesa?
<mustard5> ideafix, uname -r returns the kernel version
<Kerrian> um, hate to be a bother, but I don't think it worked
<Chrisx1> Errors were encountered while processing:  phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Chrisx1> Can Any1 Help With that ^^
<Kerrian> I followed the directionx exactly
<Mr_Milenko> thats nice Chrisx1
<mustard5> ideafix, uname (coreutils) 5.2.1
<Mr_Milenko> repeat it again
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<Mr_Milenko> i dont think we saw it the last two times you pasted it
<Chrisx1> oh lolz
<ideafix> uname --version
<ideafix> uname (GNU coreutils) 5.3.0
<ideafix> Written by David MacKenzie.
<mustard5> Kerrian, did you sudo nvidia-config enable?
<Chrisx1> can somebody help plz?
<OmegaAlpha> mustard5, do you ever get an error when running apps something like lib: GLX extension missing for display.
<Kerrian> and after doing the ctrl alt backspace, it brought me to a basic text interface
<ideafix> mabey you need to upgrade coreutils
<Kerrian> ah ha
<dooglus> when I try to update, I see this: "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-session_4.3.0svn+r19871-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xfce4/tips/tips', which is also in package xfce4-toys".  I don't need xfce4 at all any more - can I somehow remove the conflicting packages?
<Kerrian> I did the sudo nvidia-glx-confix
<ideafix> i ear there was some bug with does
<Kerrian> no wonder it didn;t work
<ideafix> those
<Kerrian> question: if I ran the proper command from this text interface its given me, would it still work?
<dooglus> kameron: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" from there
<Tamoio_br> helloa ll
<Tamoio_br> -*hello all
<dooglus> Kerrian: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" from there
<mustard5> Kerrian, try what dooglus said above
<Kerrian> k
<fred__> anyone?
<Kerrian> this flavour of linux have autocomplete?
<mustard5> Kerrian, yep
<OmegaAlpha> anyone else in here get the GLX extension error
<Kerrian> excellent
<Kerrian> one of my all time favourite utilities
<dooglus> Kerrian: Linux is a kernel, so no.  Some of the applications it runs have autocomplete.
<Kerrian> next to apt-Get on Deb
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: using ATI ?
<OmegaAlpha> p0windah, yes i am
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, I don't recall any errors like that
<Kerrian> ok, so now that I'm back in, run the proper command?
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, nothing that is a showstopper anyway
<Kerrian> or go back through the entire process?
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: good luck :)
<dooglus> Kerrian: if you want to turn on full completion in the shell, edit .bashrc and uncomment the lines about bash_completion
<OmegaAlpha> p0windah, haha thanks im going to need it!
<matyas_za> what is the link where i can find all the ubuntu packages?
<mustard5> Kerrian, try doing it again I would say
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: unfortunately ATI has a notoriously bad reputation when it comes to Linux
<dooglus> matyas_za: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<matyas_za> thank you
<mustard5> Kerrian, you might need the legacy drivers ..I'm not sure..its a pretty old card isnt it?
<ideafix> even in windows
<OmegaAlpha> am i able to buy a new one for a laptop for cheap?
<ideafix> i couldnt runn quake3 with ATI
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: a new video card ?
<matyas_za> dooglus: isnt there one that starts with archive?
<Kerrian> hooray
<OmegaAlpha> p0windah, yes. with 3d graffix accelerator
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: not really, no
<Kerrian> damn bash errors
<dooglus> matyas_za: yes.  the packages site will link to it once you've searched for your package
<OmegaAlpha> crapola
<a> help download boot ubuntu to floppy
<Kerrian> god I'm glad they got rid ot root passwords
<Kerrian> those got annoying after entering them 30-40 times a day
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: and even if you could, there are 2 or 3 different ATI drivers, with each one implementing a different and limited range of features
<OmegaAlpha> how much could i see a used 3 yr old laptop for
<OmegaAlpha> haha
<OmegaAlpha> sell*
<matyas_za> thanks
<PenYaiR> help download floppydisk for ubuntu
<mustard5> Kerrian, well its still go sudo password, but it usually remembers your password being entered for a time period
<morphix> :/
<morphix> i have found out what my problem is with my hdds.
<dooglus> when I try to update, I see this: "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-session_4.3.0svn+r19871-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xfce4/tips/tips', which is also in package xfce4-toys".  I don't need xfce4 at all any more - can I somehow remove the conflicting packages?
<PenYaiR> i comp no support cdrom
<morphix> its cause i have Promise Technology IDE/SATA RAID controller built it
<Vartotojas> damn. wtf "hdd-mod-intel can't not found" ?\
<Kerrian> I just remembered something
<morphix> and ubuntu doesnt support it fully
<p0windah> dooglus: dpkg -P xfce4
<PenYaiR> i need url for boot to floppy
<dooglus> p0windah: thanks
<Kerrian> after I put in that code dooglus gave me, for about half a second there was an Nvidia splashscreen
<morphix> does anyone know how to compile the kernel modules for Promise Technology Controllers?
<mustard5> Kerrian, thats good then :)
<mustard5> Kerrian, its working
<Kerrian> how do I go check to make sure they loaded?
<morphix> i have been trying to do the usual thing with SuSE as i do with Ubuntu.. to install base then install fluxbox/openbox
<mustard5> Kerrian, I would install nvidia-settings
<morphix> its so screwed in SuSE lol
<mustard5> Kerrian, that should allow you to play with brightness/contrast/gamma and would confirm
<Tamoio_br> someone have ubuntu in one k6II 500mhz or PIII 500mhz???
<Kerrian> k
<mustard5> Kerrian, the splash screen is pretty good confirmation though
<Kerrian> I already installed it
<Kerrian> during thet howto
<dooglus> p0windah: that has fixed it, thanks.
<mustard5> Kerrian, k...type nvidia-settings in terminal then to run it
<Kerrian> looks like it worked
<mustard5> Kerrian, well done :)  not too many hiccups with that one then
<Kerrian> I'm starting to see why people kept telling me to try Ubuntu
<Kerrian> you know, back when I was using Libranet, it took me a full 3 months to install my video drivers
<mustard5> Kerrian, I can only imagine... :)
<p0windah> yah, linux + video cards = huge head aches
<mustard5> Kerrian, I've only been on linux since June last year...Ubuntu is my first distro
<PenYaiR> i need url for download bootdisk to floppy
<Kerrian> especially nvidia cards
<Chrisx1> how do i read my log files?
<PenYaiR> help me
<p0windah> Chrisx1: tail -f /var/log/messages
<mustard5> PenYaiR, the 'smartboot' how to?
<Kerrian> I don't spose I should hold out that my winsows based bgames work on ubuntu?
<Chrisx1> tah
<Kerrian> bgames = games
<p0windah> Kerrian: dont
<Kerrian> been a really long night
<p0windah> Kerrian: windows games are written for windows
<Kerrian> I know
<Kerrian> but didn't know if there was an emulation tool built into ubuntu
<pepsi> where can i find info about the server installation? just the bare minimum i guess? but something explainging what the bare minimum ubuntu install actually _is_
<mustard5> p0windah, you mean the 'smartboot' how to for getting a CD to boot from floppy?
<PenYaiR> <mustard5> PenYaiR, the 'smartboot' how to? <-- please paste url ?
<mustard5> !smartboot
<ubotu> well, smartboot is If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i'm seriously interested in playing with Xgl and either compiz or something along those lines... I am that crazy/stupid to do it on my laptop :)
<Kerrian> gah, so tempted to play blackjack
<p0windah> Kerrian: wine works to a degree, but sound + video support in linux is generally flakey, and thats not something that is going to get fixed anytime soon either
<NET||abuse> where can i get the step by step to add it to my install? or is it easily installed with just dapper?
<mustard5> Kerrian, a lot of stuff is covered in the Ubuntu Starter Guide in your help menu...under 'System'
<p0windah> NET||abuse: go figure it out, then you can write the howto
<Kerrian> its really a pity more game companiers don't make their games linus compatible
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, try looking on the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org
<mustard5> Kerrian, I've still got win98se installed for windows games
<PenYaiR> !ping me
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PenYaiR
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, someone might have figured it, i dont know.
<p0windah> Kerrian: a few companies have tried
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu p0windah: cheers,
<mustard5> PenYaiR, sorry ..it was an autocomplete error :)
<p0windah> Kerrian: and all gone under
<Kerrian> is it true that unreal tournament is linux compliant?
<mustard5> PenYaiR, doh..I just realised I had the right nick in the first place
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu p0windah: any idea if people have managed to get all features working alright? and my main concern is supporting my graphics card... i'm actually not too sure if fglrx will support it.. ATI mobility radeon 7500
<PenYaiR> tx friend
<PenYaiR> tx all
<mustard5> PenYaiR, did you get the url
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, what graphics card do you have?
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, oh, right
<redblade> hi i'm trying to set up a lamp server
<p0windah> NET||abuse: not sure, but why dont you try to get 3ddesktop working first - then give xgl and compviz a whack
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu: ;) any clue if support is there for that card?
* mustard5 goes off to watch DVDs
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, there would be, however i'm not sure how. i do believe you might need kernel patches, but again i'm not sure. the forum will help you alot with that, as it's an ongoing issue with ubuntu afaik
<steve60> bosco, you there
<redblade> but for some reason apache is coming up with errors
<suspended> I try and apt-get install mplayer-586 but I get this error
<suspended> mplayer-586: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20 but it is not installable
<NET||abuse> p0windah: ok, i'm in a bit of a "ooh look at that" when i saw the demo video and now i would like to get my hands on it, so i didn't realise there was a 3d desktop coponent too... :S
<suspended> i have libdirectfb-0.9-22
<suspended> but not 20
<Chrisx1> Can anybody help me FOrce Removing PHPmyadmin ?
<alumno> alumno
<Hobbsee> Chrisx1: sudo aptitude purge packagename?
<p0windah> NET||abuse: its not related to 3ddesktop, but if you cant get 3d working and 3ddesktop functional(which there *are* heaps of tutorials), you have no hope in hell of getting xgl and compviz working
<NET||abuse> ok, that's good to know, at least now i have a starting point to dig up on!
<Chrisx1> Hobbsee : /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<Chrisx1> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--purge):
* elkbuntu hands NET||abuse a shovel. :)
<NET||abuse> p0windah: i'm newish to geting components like that working; )
<steve60> anyone know how to setup icons in el6
<p0windah> NET||abuse: yeah, try and get 3ddesktop working, if thats cool on your machine, then try the tricky stuff :)
<NET||abuse> p0windah: but i'm stupid enough to keep trying and trying till it works
<Hobbsee> er, pass
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, nothing wrong with stubborness
<p0windah> NET||abuse: well if you have an ATI card, the signal/noise is quite bad
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu p0windah: actually, if i can't get it workin on my laptop,, maybe i should try on my home desktop
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, yup
<NET||abuse> my home pc is a amd 64 x2 3800+
<NET||abuse> with gainward nforce4
<p0windah> NET||abuse: theres probably atleast 20 different ways in the ubuntuforums you can "attempt" to get ATI working, none of which is comprehensive
<NET||abuse> so what about gainward support, how would that fair?
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, p0windah and none of which work for every card ;)
<MuLLeR> woah 606 users .. :)
<MuLLeR> hey yall
<nlindblad> morning MuLLeR
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, p0windah on my dell optiplex g1 that has an ati card, it suffices for me to simply edit the config to make it use a lesser colour depth
<p0windah> I had to write the entire xorg.cong so I could get my dual head setup working, with each LCD using a different resolution
<Chrisx1> whats wrong with this db_get phpmyadmin/reconfigure-webserver
<NET||abuse> ok, yeh, my graphics card at home is gainward geforce 7800GT
<robinl1> where can i get 3d applications like tdfsb and metisse and stuff? i mean where do i get a list of em?
<NET||abuse> so would that be supported do you reakon?
<p0windah> turning on *some* features will crash my box, and theres nothing in any docs that will help you understand what may/may not crash...
<MuLLeR> hm .. someone can give me a hint .. how to boot WinXP from an SATA drive and Ubuntu from PATA? i used both lilo and grub ... lilo boots Ubuntu fine ... but XP bootstrap hangs .. oh .. and Ubuntu is on Ch1 .. Ch2...
<MuLLeR> (XP Ch2)
<eobanb> Muller, that's pretty much a windows problem, not an ubuntu problem
<MuLLeR> yeah .. i know .. :)
<eobanb> i'm guessing you need the right SATA driver installed for windows.  windows sata support sucks
<Chrisx1> whats wrong with this db_get phpmyadmin/reconfigure-webserver
<noppo> people, how to play Xvid movies?
<K-Rich> can someone send me their ~/.gnome2/yelp-bookmarks.xbel file, i deleted it... for breezy
<NET||abuse> most players will get the codecs
<NET||abuse> noppo: you using xine?
<MuLLeR> eobanb: no.. XP boot-uped  fine before lilo .. :)
<noppo> NET||abuse, totem
<NET||abuse> I found xine more reliable in supporting encoding types
<ideafix> arent they the same ?
<noppo> NET||abuse, okay, installing xine
<eobanb> MuLLeR, why exactly are you using lilo
<MuLLeR> eobanb: because when i used grub .. it bootup-ed only XP
<Chrisx1> cany any1 help please!!!
<hatake_kakashi> MuLLeR: and what happened to the linux part?
<pepsi> hi there
<MuLLeR> hatake_kakashi: it even didn't show the bootmenu...
<KenSentMe> is there a problem with the update servers?
<MuLLeR> straight to XP boot
<hatake_kakashi> MuLLeR: that's not even grub
<eobanb> Muller, you need to correctly configure grub.
<steve60> does anyone know how to make the screen res small ing el6
<K-Rich> can someone send me their ~/.gnome2/yelp-bookmarks.xbel file, i deleted it... for breezy please ???
<eobanb> steve60, can you re-phrase that
<steve60> does anyone know how to make the screen res small in enlightenment 6
<eobanb> 'small'?
<steve60> sorry i can hardly read the text
<pepsi> im growing tired of gnome, and i want to try something else, although im not interested in KDE, as it seems just as big and intrusive as gnome, if not more.. im not sure which aspect or component in particular i dont like.. id like to build a desktop environment myself instead of getting everything and the kitchen sink thrown at me at once
<elkbuntu> pepsi, try xfce
<elkbuntu> pepsi, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pepsi> elkbuntu, but if i install the xubuntu package, will that be everything and the kitchen sink for xfce?
<MuLLeR> hatake_kakashi: i installed it both.. on hdc MBR and sda MBR .. :) ... and again straight to XP boot ...
<elkbuntu> pepsi, no, you'll get the choice at the login screen
<eobanb> pepsi, xfce is rather stripped down to begin with.
<pepsi> ok
<eobanb> steve60, that's an xorg issue, not an enlightenment one
<elkbuntu> pepsi, just click the session icon in the bottom left corner and tell it what to use
<hatake_kakashi> MuLLeR: which device does your pc first boot hard disk up? the SATA or the PATA?
<pepsi> im going to reinstall so that i dont have gnome littering itself all over.. do i do the bare minimum install? the server install? then install xubuntu-desktop?
<eobanb> pepsi, there's no need to re-install the entire system.
<MuLLeR> CDROM .. -> HDD -> CDROM ... (HardDisk -> PATA -> SATA)
<elkbuntu> pepsi, but install xubuntu-desktop first
<pepsi> eobanb, this is a broken dapper installation :) i really want to reinstall
<eobanb> pepsi, in that case you would probably want the server install
<hatake_kakashi> MuLLeR: then you should have GRUB installed on PATA not both
<elkbuntu> pepsi, then just delete unwanted gnomish bits as you find them
<elkbuntu> eobanb, yah, it would probably suit him
<pepsi> blah.. id rather it be clean to begin with so i dont have to look in ever nook and cranny to get rid of gnome
<pepsi> ok
<Alexi5> ubuntu or kubuntu
<Alexi5> which one should i choose
<eobanb> depends on your preference...
<MuLLeR> hatake_kakashi: i know ... but i can change HD bootup sequence ..
<pepsi> ya, you just gotta try them
<MuLLeR> hatake_kakashi: and it was installed on PATA
<eobanb> i personally like gnome over kde, but honestly, there are big advantages and disadvantages to each.
<elkbuntu> pepsi, server install shouldnt take long... in fact i've been planning a smilar path as you for my web server
<Alexi5> i have limited bandwidth and ned a linux os to do some work
<hatake_kakashi> MuLLeR: and btw, if it went straight to winxp without showing press Esc for menu, etc then you don't have GRUB installed properly
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, does it have to be tonight, or can you wait a month for free cds to come from shipit?
<Alexi5> i like kde
<eobanb> Alexi5, do you appreciate a more clean and simple look and feel, or a more complex and sophisticated UI?
<Alexi5> but i would like to know if it is stable to work with
<eobanb> they're both stable.
<morphix> kde & gnome are equaly as boggy and crap
<pepsi> elkbuntu, ya i know, im just wondering what the <foo>-desktop packages really install though.. i dont want everything and the kitchen sink again, but ill install xubuntu-desktop and see how that is before i try to remove other stuff
<Alexi5> which one has a more clean and simple
<eobanb> probably gnome.
<Alexi5> ok
<elkbuntu> pepsi well, you install xfce first, then if you find it not enough, do xubuntu-desktop and it'll fill in the missing pieces
<pepsi> kde lets you configure too much,a nd i could never seem to find a "boring" default theme
<cappiz> someone here using pftp?
<eobanb> elkbuntu, i wouldn't do that.
<elkbuntu> eobanb, why not?
<pepsi> im sure if i configured for a hwile id be able to get kde to look nice, but it seems to default to more bright-and-shiny stuff
<Alexi5> so kde has some great themes?
<elkbuntu> pepsi, kde is made to be eye-candy, that's why
<eobanb> xubuntu-desktop is the preferred package for installing xfce.  otherwise it's a bit hard to set up.
<eobanb> Alexi5, both have nice themes.
<Arafangion> Could anyone confirm that they can't resume from standby while not running X?
<pepsi> ya im just gunna install xubuntu-desktop so i can see how it feels before delving deep to set it up.. i might though
<Alexi5> xubuntu
<pepsi> thanks a lot guys
<pepsi> :)
<Arafangion> (Rather, it resumes, but you can't see the screen)
<Alexi5> it seems ubuntu is taking over the linux distro scene
<elkbuntu> pepsi, have you more than one computer on the net?
<pepsi> elkbuntu, ya
<Arafangion> Alexi5, As a long time debian dude, I would have to agree.
<Alexi5> ok
<matyas_za> a
<Alexi5> rpms suck
<eobanb> no argument there..
<elkbuntu> pepsi, we'll be here if you need to ask, then :)
<Alexi5> right now i am on fedora
<pepsi> elkbuntu, im downloading the breezy iso still though.. i cant find the one i burnt :(
<morphix> Alexi5: much agree'd
<ablomen> Alexi5, amen brother
<Alexi5> and i can't install certain applications or some ther programs might not work
<morphix> i find everything else in ubuntu to be perfect
<morphix> except 1 thing
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, which fc?
<Alexi5> 4
<hatake_kakashi> fedora core
<Alexi5> yeah
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, fc is better
<elkbuntu> err
<hatake_kakashi> nm
<mikelo> hi i'm trying yo install the server version to a P1 machine but i get a problem mounting the cdrom
<elkbuntu> fc3
<Arafangion> Alexi5, You'll find that it's not just that the rpm's "suck", it's more the 'culture' of the distro.
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, they stuffed up fc4
<mikelo> it boots fine
<Alexi5> ok
<Alexi5> yum is ok
<eobanb> Arafangion, true enough.
<ablomen> the whole rpms dependecy thing sucks, if you want rpms you should use suse
<Alexi5> but i doesn't download some of the dependencies
<morphix> suse = i dont like
<morphix> yast or YOU sux
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, yes, but i've heard this from numerous people... more people than i have digits to count on
<eobanb> and urpmi.
<Alexi5> before we go into the distro war
<hatake_kakashi> talking rpm like that is like using dpkg, ever had to deal with dpkg and missing deps?
<ablomen> no me neighter yast does let you download software in a apt get kinda way ;)
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get is dpkg front-end, much like yum is for rpm's front-end
<elkbuntu> hatake_kakashi, i find dpkg dependancy errors at least easy to understand what's missing :)
<eobanb> except the debian and ubuntu repositories are arguably superior
<morphix> all i want is some way to get my Promise Technology IDE & SATA RAID onboard controller to work properly with ubuntu
<Alexi5> which desktop enviroment is good for a celeron 2.2GHZ with 768MB RAM
<morphix> Alexi5: ever used Fluxbox or Openbox?
<eobanb> that's plenty fast enough to run either kde or gnome.
<morphix> very lightweight
<ablomen> Alexi5, gnome $ kde should run fine on that
<wassha> good day
<Arafangion> That reminds me, how the heck do I run certain programs whenever I login, on fluxbox?
<NET||abuse> woohoooo...  My laptop is a rebranded G730 (from ECS) and it has Mobility Radeon 7500 (with 64MB dedicated ram). I think that's similar to M7 (I could be wrong). And with ATI's proprietary driver, it runs pretty well (for gaming).
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, you should have no probs with any DE on that
<hatake_kakashi> elkbuntu: meh, some compare rpm to apt-get which is completely different
<wassha> another day another noob problem
<Arafangion> I'm trying to use gnome-volume-manager
<NET||abuse> that's a snipit from forums... yay.. mobility 7500 works ;)
<wassha> :)
<morphix> Arafangion: ~/.fluxbox/init
<Chrisx1> How do i clear aptitude from wanting to delete some files
<Alexi5> ok
<elkbuntu> hatake_kakashi, similar concept though
<Alexi5> i feel i might go with kde
<mwillis> I am trying to set up a minimal dev station.  Do you know any install tutorials I can use?
<Arafangion> morphix, I thought that was just a configuration file?
<hatake_kakashi> elkbuntu: similar but not exactly, its like yum vs. dpkg
<elkbuntu> hatake_kakashi, hence the confusion. apples and oranges are both fruit, but they're nothing alike other than that ;)
<Arafangion> morphix, It doesn't look anything like a shell script.
<tennee> hello
<KenSentMe> what is the best way to make Windows startup as default? Should i use saved or default under 'default num'  in menu.lst
<thegladiator> is there a nautilus extention that lets me open files with root access ?
<morphix> Arafangion: you specify in there what stuff u want to load up with fluxbox
<Alexi5> does ubuntu have good documentation
<thegladiator> Alexi5, yes
<morphix> best i can find lol
<eobanb> as good as any.
<thegladiator> !doc
<ubotu> doc is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good doc to read
<tennee> hello folks
<paquin> i need help with 3d desktop
<paquin> i can't make it work
<hatake_kakashi> elkbuntu: no no, you don't see my point, rpm doesn't do deps just like dpkg, both whinge if deps are missing. apt-get and yum are basically the ones that deals with them and providing deps, etc making life easier
<ablomen> ore just the help button i the menu ;)
<nathanj> anyone have any idea how to get azureus working with a 604T router?
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell Alexi5 about doc
<paquin> pls??
<thegladiator> is there a nautilus extention that lets me open files with root access ?
<Arafangion> morphix, So, just "gnome-volume-manager", along with all the "session.screen0.overlay.lineStyle: LineSolid" stuff?
<eobanb> paquin, what do you need help with, exactly?
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, not only best documentation, best community support ;)
<paquin> i cant make it work
<paquin> I assigned it to alt <f3>
<eobanb> paquin, what are you trying to do...explain it very precisely, please
<ablomen> thegladiator, sudo nautilus /home/
<paquin> ok
<morphix> !tell Arafangion about fluxbox
<Alexi5> so i guess kubuntu does have this much support?
<thegladiator> i am downloading  kernel 2 6 12 10 28
<elkbuntu> ablomen, i dont think that's what he meant
<paquin> I already installed 3ddesktop
<thegladiator> ablomen, thats what I normally do...looking for a nautilus extention
<paquin> and followed every step on wiki to make it work
<thegladiator> so that I can avoid doing that every time
<paquin> but
<KenSentMe> what does the savedefault option do in grub?
<paquin> it doesn't work at all
<Arafangion> morphix, I've just never done it via that file, that's all.  Normally I edit .xinitrc, however if I'm not running X, for some wierd reason, my standby goes kupult.
<ablomen> thegladiator, well if it exist it will still mean youd have to use your root password
<paquin> my nvidia driver is working fine
<paquin> I've got a nvidia 5200 fxgo
<thegladiator> ablomen, yep I know that but it would be asier to right click on a file ....and open it up ...just making thigns easy
<paquin> 64 MB
<eobanb> paquin, does the daemon start?
<thegladiator> ablomen, nautlis-open-terminal extention is very usefule for me
<mwillis> Anyone care to tell me about their awesome ubuntu installation?
<paquin> how do I do that??
<ablomen> thegladiator, you can make a lill bash script
<eobanb> paquin, it's on the wiki page
<thegladiator> ablomen, yep thats correct , i was enuring there is nt something like that  then...
<ablomen> thegladiator, or a launcher on your pannel that starts someting like "gksudo nautilus" that saves you the time of opening a terminal
<thegladiator> do you guys remove he older kernels from the grub ?
<Alexi5> hello
<thegladiator> ablomen, thanks
<thegladiator> the*
<ablomen> thegladiator, good luck
<NET||abuse> am i better off using fglrx drivers, or should i sarch out the ATI secific drivers??
<NET||abuse> on my ATI mobility radeon 7500
<Alexi5> does the ubuntu documentation also apply to kubuntu
<ablomen> Alexi5, most of the time yes
<Arafangion> NET||abuse, With mine, (Mine's a laptop model), I had good success with the ATI ones.
<morphix> thegladiator do you guys remove he older kernels from the grub ? > if the newer kernel boots up perfect than yes, i remove the old one
<Arafangion> morphix, I like to have a spare.
<NET||abuse> Arafangion: what are the ATI ones called in the repos??
<morphix> eh
<thegladiator> thanks I have 3-4 kernels
<thegladiator> I thought its safer to do that...mayb just keep a grub copy and change it over then
<ablomen> Alexi5, only the kde thing is realy different ;)
<NET||abuse> Arafangion: or do i have to download them and compile/install seperately from ATI site?
<Alexi5> ok
<thegladiator> Alexi5, are you in ubuntu/kubuntu which one ?
<Alexi5> i have a tendency to switch destops in fedora
<Alexi5> i am just trying to make up mu mind on which one to get
<r00t3d_> algum br ai?
<nathanj> anyone ever had trouble with linux and particular router ?
<ablomen> Alexi5, lol i could tell you to use gnome but somebody else is gonna say kde ;)
<thegladiator> ah cool its all avaialb , documentaiotn etc in ubuntu is very imperssive , me too migrated from fedora
<Hobbsee> nathanj: router, no.  wireless card, yes
<Hobbsee> nathanj: what type of router are you looking at?
<Alexi5> ablomen:why would you say gnome
<nathanj> Hobbsee: i dont see how it is possible.
<thegladiator> I like gnome cause it has a very clear look and a simple feeling :)
<nathanj> Hobbsee: a dlink g604t just connecting via ethernet i have internet but shit doesnt work
<nathanj> Hobbsee: bittornado works, azureus doesnt.
<thegladiator> no hypes and hooplahs just get working with pleasant looks
<ablomen> Alexi5, becouse i love nautilus, i like most gnome apps better then most kde apps, i like the look, the feel, everything ;)
<rezusr> have anyone installed sun sdk on dapper?
<nathanj> Hobbsee: on windows i can use 10.1.1.1 as the dns and on linux i cant i have to use the isp dns servers
<thegladiator> nathanj, azureus issues ask at #azureus , and  ensure that you have the correct port etc...they might be more helpful in these cases
<paquin> ok
<Hobbsee> nathanj: language, and check the open ports on the firewall on the router, i suspect.
<Alexi5> konqueror is also good
<Hobbsee> but follow what thegladiator said
<paquin> I already ran 3ddesktop daemon
<paquin> but i got error messages
<paquin> like this one
<ablomen> Alexi5, thats your opinion, i hate it, its just not my logic, it feels alien ;)
<paquin> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Alexi5> i feel i might go with ubuntu becuase i get good support here than in kubuntu
<sekhar> hai
<matyas_za> I got a problem
<thegladiator> the only thinkg that I dont like in gnome is maybe the menu area "file edit" etc  which looks all the same for every software be it eye of gnome or nautilus...
<ablomen> Alexi5, for me using kde is like using a mac with the one mouse button thing ;)
<matyas_za> i get this error msg
<matyas_za> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<MuLLeR> hatake_kakashi: can u show me ur menu.lst?
<paquin> how can I make 3ddesktop run??
<sekhar> anyway can i change the size of the swap partition of the ubuntu?
<thegladiator> everything looks as if it is just a single package under the gnome and nto like a diff software at all
<thegladiator> I like each s/w to have its own look :)
<ablomen> paquin, on theire site theres a good manual
<Hobbsee> matyas_za: you can ignore it
<Alexi5> can i instal kdevelop in gnome
<paquin> do you have the url??
<thegladiator> Alexi5, yes
<Niekie> matyas_za, your best bet is to inform ftpmaster@ubuntu.com about it, I guess.
<ablomen> paquin, google ;)
<Alexi5> nice
<thegladiator> Alexi5, I have both installed ...I like some kde apps like Konv
<elkbuntu> Alexi5, yes, just gotta download right libs etc, which will be dependancies in apt
<matyas_za> thanks guys
<matyas_za> its when i run apt-get update
<thegladiator> Alexi5, its a meta package called kde-desktop , you can just install it
<Hobbsee> matyas_za: Niekie: it's only a warning, as long as you trust the source, which you do, it's fine
<ablomen> paquin, just google on 3ddesktop or type that in your firefox location bar thingy
<Alexi5> ok
<matyas_za> I see thanks
<cyberic_s> damn, anybody know how to get outlook express emails into thunderbird
<Niekie> Hobbsee, someone "might" have breached the server tho.
<sekhar> hii anyhow can i run change the size of swap partion of ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Niekie: it's possible
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows why beagle from apt cant be installed on dapper?
<Alexi5> guys
<Alexi5> which is best to get
<Alexi5> cd or dvd
<chicken-man> Hi, I'm having problems starting gnome, I've just done a full install of ubuntu but after I login gnome displays a brown screen and will go no more, I get no errors I can see I'm using fluxbox at the moment, what should I do ?
<ablomen> cyberic_s, the easyest thing to do is to import that into thunderbird on a windows box
<Alexi5> if i getthe cd will i have to download gigs of software
<steve60> anyone know how to setup el6
<farous> steve60: e16 just run out of the box after installing it
<Hobbsee> Alexi5: then again, it will take you much longer to get the dvd than the cd
<farous> e17 on the other hand is the prob
<chmod775> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<steve60> what the irc channel for el6
<yanis> how can I found what dev is in /dev a usb cdrom to device?I want to mount it
<Alexi5> ok
<ablomen> cyberic_s, after that you should copy the account files to your linux px
<ablomen> *pc
<mikelo> hi i'm trying yo install the server version to a P1 machine but i get a problem mounting the cdrom
<Arafangion> steve60, #e, I think.
<thegladiator> any one here runs Init NG ? aftr installing the new kernel I suppose the Init NG dissapeared ?!
<ablomen> mikelo, whats the error?
<zqy> hello
<thegladiator> zqy, hello
<sekhar> help me please
<zqy> i cant use BT
<zqy> WHY??
<wassha> i am using Firestarter and cannot solve problem with thunderbird connection to gmail account.. i enable outside connection to 995 (pops) and 465(ssmtp) port, but when i try to get messages from gmail, firestarter shows that thuntherbird wants connect ports 33233 etc. (when i enable that port, it wants another one e.g. 33280)
<thegladiator> sekhar, ask away....
<chicken-man> Hi, I'm having problems starting gnome, I've just done a full install of ubuntu but after I login gnome displays a brown screen and will go no more, I get no errors I can see I'm using fluxbox at the moment, what should I do ?
* farous having an unsecure wireless is scaarry.
<chmod775> sekhar, hi
<sekhar> the gladiator, anyhow can i change the size of swap partion ??
<mikelo> ablomen, it says it can't detect the cdrom correctly
<yanis> anybody
<yanis> ?
<Alexi5> this channel feels more lively than kubuntu
<ablomen> mikelo, with just one cdrom, as in did you try others?
<Alexi5> in the next 6 hours i will be installing ubuntu
<thegladiator> sekhar, whats your current swap size?
<morphix> out of all the distro help channles.. this channel is by far the most helping and friendly
<thegladiator> !swap
<ubotu> swap is, like, used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<farous> chicken-man: ok look at a hidden file called .ICeauthority and see if you have write access to it
<chmod775> Is there any application with ubuntu where I can easily change from wireless to normal connection ?
<mikelo> ablomen, it's an old machine... i'm lucky it has a cdrom
<krzkrzkrz> the default file system of ubuntu is ext3?
<sekhar> my swap size is 1 gb
<chmod775> But a click on an icon on the gnome taskbar
<morphix> yes
<bimberi> krz: yes
<thegladiator> sekhar, sekharji go throuht this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<ablomen> mikelo, i dindt ment the drive i ment the actual cdrom
<chicken-man> farous, ok one moment
<farous> chicken-man: also look for.Xauthourit you should have full access to both
<wassha> so how sould i setup firestarter to work correctly with thunderbird gmail account?
<chmod775> !firestarted
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<zqy> HELP ME!I CANT USE bt
<chmod775> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<krz> bimberi would it be possible to change the file system/
<zqy> HELP ME!I CANT USE AZUREUS
<mikelo> ablomen, it's been tested already, but i think i do have another one
<mikelo> i'll try that
<chmod775> !nm
<ubotu> chmod775: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thegladiator> zqy, #azureus  Please :-)
<chmod775> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<chicken-man> farous, errrm how do I display hidden files using ls ?
<chmod775> ls -alh
<Chrisx1> ls -A
<wassha> nobody knows?
<bimberi> krz: yes, the installer offers other options if you manually partition
<farous> ok got to log out and in again
<athlon> I messed up my grub configuration, how do I restore it to the default condition ? That is, how do I tell grub to search where the windows and ubuntu partition are, create grub entries in menu.lst and install it on the right mbr
<ablomen> mikelo, ok otherwise it could be a plug-and play problem but if the bios sees the cdrom it wont be that i think
<mikelo> is it possible to change partition sizes?swap and other ones
<KenSentMe> if i delete the .evolution folder in my home will evolution build it automaticly at restart?
<chicken-man> farous, I have Read \ Write access to them
<mikelo> ablomen, could be considering the age of the pc
<thegladiator> KenSentMe, with defaults I think
<KenSentMe> thegladiator, what do you mean?
<ablomen> mikelo, shure that can be it, but it runs on most of the hardware iv seen, including pc's from the stone-age
<thegladiator> KenSentMe, your personal data will be lost I think , like user pass etc
<KenSentMe> thegladiator, i want to have my evolution like a fresh install, is this the way?
<KenSentMe> thegladiator, that's what i want i think
<thegladiator> KenSentMe, what about trying to remove the package ? can someone tell him how to remove the packagae and resintall it ?   also delete the dolfer if it is not already deleted
<chmod775> how do I install jre for mozilla firefox
<chmod775> ?
<chicken-man> farous, Do I have to be able to execute them ...... ?
<ablomen> KenSentMe, if you delete your profile dir you have a clean install, but youll lose all of your mail
<thegladiator> chmod775, !restriced ?
<KenSentMe> ablomen, that's what i wanted to know, thanx
<ablomen> KenSentMe, for evolution that is
<KenSentMe> k
<chmod775> !restriced
<ubotu> chmod775: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chmod775> huh ?
<paquin> nope
<ablomen> KenSentMe, so you should look for a .evolution dir in the home or .gnome2 dir
<thegladiator> whats restricted format ubotu ?
<paquin> already downloaded the newest version of nvidia
<thegladiator> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> thegladiator: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paquin> nothing
<chmod775> hehe
<bimberi> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<paquin> can't make 3ddesktop work
<thegladiator> yeah chmod775 !
<KenSentMe> huh, i did rm -R .evolution, but when i started the program it had al my files already
<thegladiator> typos guys I am full of it] 
<thegladiator> see that ]  at the end ?!
<thegladiator> k i am going to restart now ...new kernel testing
<ablomen> KenSentMe, its easyer to remove it in nautilus
<tibor> Hi all, I have some problems after yesterday'a automatic update of 5.10
<tibor> I am the only chap with this problem?
<ablomen> KenSentMe, if you click on view=>show hidden files, you can just delete it easely
<KenSentMe> ablomen, i did, but my accounts weren't lost
<tibor> the 686 kernel panics and I can only use the 386 kernel
<ablomen> where did you delete them, witch folder exactly? (including the /home etc)
<KenSentMe> ablomen, it just makes a new .ev folder and show my existing accounts
<tibor> earlier the 686 kernel did well, withoput problems
<KenSentMe> ablomen, i think i will try a full purge of evolution
<KenSentMe> ablomen, that should help
<raphael_> how can i search one file in the ubuntu?
<ablomen> KenSentMe, ok good luck
<farous> so each time i update the kernel. I need to recompile the ATI prop  drivers :(
<KenSentMe> ablomen, i deleted it from my home/user folder
<raphael_> how can i search one file in the ubuntu?
<farous> raphael_: can you be more clear
<mikelo> raphael, find / | grep file_name
<raphael_> i want find, the folder MUSIC
<tibor> raphael: find / -name file
<ablomen> KenSentMe, ok... strange it should work, i cant see where it would store its mail if not there
<farous> ls /dir/filename. or locate to find it in your path
<raphael_> but, have one way on graphic mode?
<tibor> raphael: find / -name MUSIC
<KenSentMe> ablomen, when i try to fully delete evolution it suggest deleting ubuntu desktop, i don't think that's right
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get gnome to start.
<ablomen> lol no it isnt
<farous> raphael_: the is a search icon in the menu
<ablomen> KenSentMe, wait a sec im gonna try miselfe
<KenSentMe> ablomen, k
<bimberi> raphael_: Places -> Search for FIles...
<farous> chicken-man: did you check that you have full access to both files
<raphael_> ok thanks
<ablomen> KenSentMe, ok iv found it
<thegladiator> i have a bunh of rar files I downloaded from a movie site , the question is could there be virus in the same  ?
<chicken-man> farous, Read, Write and Execute ;-)
<thegladiator> its a documentary sort of thing
<lulu> hi
<chicken-man> farous, Read, I have full access to them files but it don't help
<lulu> does anyone know what's passive ftp connection?
<ablomen> KenSentMe, just go to your home folder, do ctrl+h and rename the .evolution folder to .evolution1 or anything like that
<tibor> I have some problems after yesterday'a automatic update of 5.10
<chicken-man> ooops
<cappiz> someone here knows of a ftp client wich supports ssl/PRET/FXP transfers in only one command... meaning; i cant type a fulll command in shell and it would do the fxp... witout have to logon the first ftp
<ablomen> KenSentMe, then it makes a new profile
<cappiz> and then enter a fxp command.
<tibor> the 686 kernel panics and I can only use the 386 kernel
<ablomen> KenSentMe, offcoure you should quit evolution tough ;)
<farous> chicken-man: i am trying to hink what might caused this prob. it only happen when you play with .gnome .gnome2 files
<tibor> earlier the 686 kernel did well, without problems
<KenSentMe> ablomen, let's try :)
<chicken-man> farous, hmm well the only thing I've done from the install was to disable hotplug
<raphael_> i cant find? the file must be on SDA1 SDA2 or SDA3 are NTFS files. and say the permision denie
<raphael_> denied
<KenSentMe> ablomen, it just created a new .ev folder with my files in it !
<KenSentMe> KenSentMe, i'm going to reboot, maybe that helps
<ablomen> did you close evolution?
<farous> chicken-man: sorry man i have no idea
<tibor> do find with sudo
<KenSentMe> ablomen, yes
<chicken-man> farous, lol ok :-)
<farous> hope you can find your prob :)
<raphael_> ?
<chicken-man> farous, me to, other than that I'll use KDE
<ablomen> KenSentMe, damn it did work for me, just for the sake of it, type killall evolution in your terminal and try again ok?
<farous> chicken-man: they are all good. Preferring fluxbox here myself
<ablomen> KenSentMe, like the whole renaming thing again and then open evolution
<raphael_> plz, help me
<chicken-man> farous, :-D yeah fluxbox is nice
<raphael_> how  can i find this files? i have the password
<ablomen> raphael_, you have to set permisions right in /etc/fstab
<skunk_eyed> hi i need some help concerning my router and ubuntu
<skunk_eyed> basically my router gives 192.168.0.1 as the dns server when you configure via dhcp. on windows it workts fine, my router routes all dns requests to the dns servers it got form my isp
<skunk_eyed> in windows this works fine, but in ubuntu it cannot get the IPs from a url
<raphael_> how can i ser the permission?
<thegladiator> raphael, chmod
<ablomen> thegladiator, no he means in fstab
<KenSentMe> ablomen, nope, doesn't help
<thegladiator> oh sorry
<cyberic_s> hey guys, what is a good ftp client
<ablomen> KenSentMe, damn your evolution is damn stubern
<farous> shimmmy: put your router address in your default gateway section
<raphael_> chmod ??? what more
<thegladiator> cyberic_s, try !ftp
<Arafangion> cyberic_s, "ftp" is the canonical program, afaik.
<KenSentMe> ablomen, when i do the killall evolution it says no processes have ended (in dutch)
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell cyberic_s about ftp
<tomplast> hi, are there any guys out there that knows anything about firewire
<ablomen> KenSentMe, a nederlands das al makkelijker ;)
<Arafangion> !tell tomplast about ask
<KenSentMe> ablomen, lol, inderdaad
<skunk_eyed> actually. in the network config dialogue it has the dns server
<skunk_eyed> and if i put in the dns server manually it works...
<skunk_eyed> as in the dns servers my router gets from isp
<tomplast> I have a Intel D865PERL motherboard with integrated firewire support but i cant get it working.
<ablomen> KenSentMe, erm probeer anders is voor de grap de premissions van de .evolution mat naar niet mogen schrijven en lezen etc te zetten
<ablomen> *map
<KenSentMe> ablomen, chmod 000?
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Try not to ask simultaniously in several channels.
<skunk_eyed> sry
<ablomen> KenSentMe, antwoord is in deprivate chat
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, However, that aside, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and set the prepend domain-name-servers to the correct value.
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, That is only required if the dhcp server does NOT provide the correct dns servers.
<skunk_eyed> what kind of value woudl that be?
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Are you using dhcp?
<tomplast> can anyone help me?
<skunk_eyed> yes
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Edit the file using your favorite editor using sudo, then find the line that begins with #prepend
<KenSentMe> ablomen, zie je mijn chat?
<skunk_eyed> wait, i will reboot and have a go
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Then write a new line below that, using that line as a guide.
<tomplast> it really pisses me of to not be able to use my handycam (uses a docking station) :/
<thegladiator> tomplast, ask in the forums also please , since ppl might not know it out here atm
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> thanks
<tomplast> bye
<thegladiator> ciao
<ablomen> KenSentMe,
<ablomen> KenSentMe, wacht ff ;)
<KenSentMe> ablomen, k
<KenSentMe> ablomen, is toch rechtermuis, dialoogvenster openen
<ablomen> KenSentMe, probeer nog is (xchat werkt niet erg mee)
<KenSentMe> ablomen, is toch rechtermuis, dialoogvenster openen
<ablomen> KenSentMe, private kan niet
<elkbuntu> err.. isnt there a channel for whichever language youse are speaking?
<KenSentMe> elkbuntu, we try to
<KenSentMe> elkbuntu, but private doent work
<KenSentMe> elkbuntu, sorry
<reza> hey
<elkbuntu> are your nicks registered?
<reza> i have a problem
<KenSentMe> elkbuntu, mine is
<ablomen> elkbuntu, nope thats the prob
<elkbuntu> then register, it's not as though it costs or anything
<ablomen> elkbuntu, i know but i first have to know how :P
<reza> when i play wolfenstein then the windows go black and then normal but it slow then
<reza> but then when it goes black and normal again it is fast
<ablomen> elkbuntu, understanding linux.. ok understanding irc.. not my thinh
<elkbuntu> -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<elkbuntu> -NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER for more information
<ablomen> ok thanks
<reza> can anybody help?
<morphix> anyone know of a way to get "Promise Technology Fasttrak 378 IDE/SATA RAID" controller to work under Ubuntu?
<schasi> someone else got probs with wxgtk and amule?
<skunk_eyed> sorry, but where do i find an xterm in the menus?
<ablomen> KenSentMe, heb je niet gewoon msn ofz is n stuk makkelijker ;)
<reza> lol
<reza> nl
<reza> :P
<krz> does the install cd have some packages available?
<KenSentMe> ablomen, jeroen@vandenieuwenhof.com
<morphix> krz: yes
<mahen> hell
<mahen> +o
<krz> i installed through the install cd. how do i tell what packages are available. im hoping to install fluxbox as my wm
<morphix> ah
<morphix> fluxbox isnt included on cd (that i am aware of)
<kent> krz: search for them in synaptic?
<morphix> just do
<morphix> apt-get install fluxbox
<usuario_> wadu
<morphix> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<reza> my xreen gos black
<reza> screen
<reza> and then normaal but it is slow
<krz> also. how do i know that most of my hardware has been installed correctly?
<krz> installed = configured
<elkbuntu> anyone know why xfce update packages are being held back at the moment
<kent> krz: if you dont know its not configured-  assume it is   :) I meen,  if you dont have any problems with  the hardware then its all good right?
<skunk_eyed> Arafangion: do i need to uncomment the prepend line?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, try dist-upgrade
<Seveas> instead of upgrade
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i will, just wondering if there was some uber breaky thing likely to happen ;)
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> it's dapper - breakage is always possible
<elkbuntu> of course, but i like to have advanced warning, lol
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Note, a # means that it is a comment, and your computer will ignore the remainder of the line
<elkbuntu> i'll let youse know in a few mins... ;)
<krz> right click unmount volume will safetly remove the usb device right?
<skunk_eyed> Arafangion: I know that
<skunk_eyed> the prepend line is commented, do i need to uncomment it?
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Depends. Do you want the system to use the line?
<brenner> krz: yes
<nonade> join #Ubuntu-fr
<elkbuntu> whoa....
<elkbuntu> seveas.. im inclined to say 'n'... what do you think... http://pastebin.com/559281
<Seveas> elkbuntu, apt-get -s install -o"Debug::PkgProblemResolver=true"
<Seveas> and output on the pastebin
<Seveas> ehm, not install but dist-upgrade of course
<elkbuntu> so im correct in being suspicious?
<nm> wow talk about hardcores
<nm> when i get up at 6
<nm> this channel should be dead
<northie> We're European.
<Seveas> elkbuntu, somewhat
<nm> oh
<Seveas> nm, it's a global channel...
<northie> Go Euroooope.
<Seveas> go where?
<nm> <- canuck
<northie> All over yo face, mama
<nm> but i'll keep it in mind
<nm> ;p
<bimberi> nm, 'evening from down under :)
<northie> Har. Hi.
<nm> bimberi: god save the queen
<nm> hehe
<Toma-> gday bimberi :D
<bimberi> nm: lol
<morphix> :o
<bimberi> hi Toma-  :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/559288
<Toma-> what side of AU are u on?
<morphix> i'm in aus :)
<kasim> hello, any chance of getting my amd64 with SATA installed? Breezy was no success
<skunk_eyed> Arafangion: it will prepend 127.0.01 to my resolv file. but i want the dns servers i get via dhcp to be used
<bimberi> Toma-: from the east, and even worse (to you Sandgropers) - Canberra!
<elkbuntu> we should start up an ubuntu-aus channel ;)
<bimberi> :P
<Toma-> haha
<morphix> lol
<bimberi> there is #ubuntu-au
<elkbuntu> we could call it ubuntau ;)
<Toma-> canberra is more of a 1 horse town than perth :D
<elkbuntu> wtf i looked the other day and didnt see it
<morphix> i live near Sydney :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, 'n'
<nm> instead of one horse town, you should call it 'one nameserver town'
<Chrisx1> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 2540: lex: command not found
<elkbuntu> already did that, figured i could do the command again if needed
<Chrisx1> what does that mean
<Seveas> Chrisx1, apt-get install flex bison build-essential
<Chrisx1> thanks
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, It is very odd that they aren't.
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, They do here.
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Is it correctly updating the resolv.conf file?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, shall i make a post on forum or something?
<skunk_eyed> basically, my router sends its ip address as dns, then routes all dns traffic to the servers it get from my isp
<Seveas> elkbuntu, just poke janimo in #xubuntu 
<elkbuntu> okies
<skunk_eyed> works in windows, nto in ubuntu. also worked in my old system
<nm> skunk_eyed: can't you just place your NAT router's IP address in your /etc/resolv.conf
<skunk_eyed> Arafangion yes it is
<nm> that should work fine
<elkbuntu> hmmm, Seveas, he aint there :P
<skunk_eyed> it's in there
<Arafangion> skunk_eyed, Then it should be working.
<skunk_eyed> yes, that is what i thought should happen
<Seveas> elkbuntu, so then you wait for him to show up 
<elkbuntu> Seveas, what are his usual hours, do you know?
<Shadowpillar> is it too late to suggest packages for dapper?
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, yes
<Shadowpillar> damn
<Shadowpillar> I was gonna suggest the Xorg Genius Wizardpen driver
<Shadowpillar> is it in dapper?
<Seveas> !find xorg-driver-input dapper
<morphix> on my motherboard i have a Promise Technology Fasttrak IDE/SATA RAID controller.. when i have it enabled i cant even install ubuntu and if i turn it on after install has done.. it kernel panics. i googled and found that its not fully supported under ubuntu default.. something about having to compile a kernel module for it or something... anyone have a clue?? as without it enabled i am 3 hdds loss :(
<kent> Seveas: how do you write that smiley?
<Seveas> kent like this: 
<Toma-> its japanese
<skunk_eyed> this is annoying
<elkbuntu> he also has a retarded fuzzy circle...
<Seveas> elkbuntu, no i ditched that one 
* elkbuntu ducks seveas' wrath
<elkbuntu> yay
<Toma-> :
<Seveas> Toma-, dude, go to a medic, your upper lip is busted...
<Toma-> _
<Toma-> hehe
<elkbuntu> it could be hare-lip seveas ;)
<Toma-> its a long nose
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xorg-driver-input' returned no results.
<Toma-> :-
<Seveas> Shadowline, it's not in dapper
<steve60> could anyone point me in the directions of a help guide to enlightenment 6 I,E, desktop resolution icons etc...etc...
<Toma-> steve60, you mean, 16.6?
<steve60> Toma-, yeah
<Toma-> you want to make your own theme?
<nm> why use SSL for connections to the wiki?
<nm> waste of bandwidth, really..
<mahangu|study> anyone know how i can make it so thunderbird doesnt dl attachments?
<krz> i need to download codecs for my vedeos. what codecs do i need?
<inga> hi
<sambagirl> chao
<sambagirl> what is a proxy server?
<steve60> win32 codecs
<steve60> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<steve60> krz, type sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<steve60> in the terminal
<Arafangion> sambagirl, Do you know what a server is?
<brenner> steve60: they ain't in the official repos
<sambagirl> ofcourse someone who serves
<dfhfd> Hello
<Arafangion> sambagirl, Good, now consult your dictionary and see what "proxy" means :)
<brenner> ha
<dfhfd> I have weird problem:
<krz> steve60 does that include codecs like xvid, divx, etc?
<dfhfd> My keyboard don't resporting in KDE.
<dfhfd> What can I do?
<elkbuntu> dfhfd, you've checked connections, tried another keyboard etc etc?
<dfhfd> I have leptop. It's prety problem check connection etc.
<steve60> krz, i presume so
<elkbuntu> dfhfd, model etc etc
<inga> i have a breezy updated from hoary and getting errors while apt-get is generating locales which leaves some packages unconfigured. including ubuntu minimal and ubuntu-base
<steve60> krz, i know it has the useuall WMV AVI etc etc...
<dfhfd> How can I check the model?
<elkbuntu> dfhfd, of the laptop... usually it'll have it written on it
<dfhfd> My laptop is compaq Evo N160
<MuLLeR> hehe me back .. grub load .. WXP not .. :)
<_diogo> greetings!
<brenner> MuLLeR: any errors?
<_diogo> trivia: where do the release names for ubuntu come from? are they just completely original?
<MuLLeR> brenner: says unknown partition type .. and shows some symbols ... and hangs
<_diogo> nobody knows that?
<MuLLeR> brenner: but ubuntu loaded k now ... Ubuntu is on a PATA drive XP on a SATA ... grub in MBR of PATA
<brenner> MuLLeR: my guess is grub isn't set up correctly.  what was your original problem?  i missed it.
<omerlh> I was dfgh whatever.
<MuLLeR> brenner: the original problem was the XP doesn't want to load ..
<MuLLeR> brenner: i used lilo
<inga> is there a german speaking ubuntu-channel?
<_diogo> inga: is there a SPEAKING ubuntu channel?!?!
<inga> because my aptget output is partially german
<bimberi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<inga> thx ubotu
<brenner> MuLLeR: why didn't xp load?
<elkbuntu> omerlh, i have no idea, i cant seem to find any other instances of problems quite like non-functional keyboard
<elkbuntu> omerlh closest i've found is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67546&highlight=compaq+evo+keyboard
<elkbuntu> omerlh, where only some things didnt work
<MuLLeR> brenner: dunno .. it just hanged
<omerlh> My friend said all did was tipe "info".
<sambagirl> what is secure tunnel?
<ablomen> REGISTER ab0893
<MuLLeR> brenner: the bootstrap process
<ablomen> lol oops
<omerlh> I can't type anything anywhere. Not even konsol.
<sambagirl> check your keyboard cable
<sambagirl> then if not still pull power plug and then put back
<omerlh> I have laptop, it prety hard.
<elkbuntu> hmm i wonder if it needs a modprobe... seveas, have you any idea what the modprobe command for a laptop keyboard would be?
<brenner> omerlh: does it work in gnome?
<omerlh> Yeah, that's the weirdest thing.
<omerlh> Only in KDE the problem exict.
<elkbuntu> brenner, it wouldnt be xorg related in some way would it?
<brenner> sambagirl: we're not dictionaries.  maybe try something like wikipedia
<brenner> elkbuntu: dunno.  i would've thought kde would use the same xorg settings as gnome
<elkbuntu> brenner, i'm thinking some sort of conflict though
<elkbuntu> brenner, something kde is doing that gnome isnt
<sambagirl> well Seveas is, i just asked a question to have simple explanation not research for thesis.
<elkbuntu> sambagirl, seveas is what?
<Shadowpillar> !find xorg-driver-input dapper
<omerlh> What it is?
<brenner> elkbuntu: a dictionary apparently. :)
<elkbuntu> brenner, one word.. rofl
<thegladiator> is it possible for me resize the icons of my desktop ?
<thegladiator> using gconf editor or something ?
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: lame, because it'd be nice to have a supported driver for my tablet, I compiled my own, and it's stable as hell
<ablomen> thegladiator, just do right-click resize
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xorg-driver-input' returned no results.
<thegladiator> ablomen: I have to do that for each one :( i was looking for a standard size to size verything to some value
<omerlh> I search in google, nothing usefull.
<ablomen> thegladiator, maybe in a config file in the .gnome2 folder or something
<moggio_> where is the kernel source in ubuntu?
<thegladiator> yes I a looking for some cnfiguration editing in gconf editor or something
<MuLLeR> here's my grub conf ... maybe i missedup somewhere ... why XP doesn't boot?
<MuLLeR> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/D6ASCi31.html
<omerlh> I tried work with gnome, but battery status don't work there. Why?
<thegladiator> what about arranging icons other than "keep aligned" ? is it possible to horzontally align all the icons ?
<thegladiator> or vertically align for that matter
<thegladiator> ?
<brenner> MuLLeR: looks OK to me.  something to check: is the windows partition bootable?
<MuLLeR> brenner: yes .. it's setuped as active ..
<brenner> so it has the boot flag on?
<MuLLeR> brenner: yes
<brenner> MuLLeR: time to hit the forum.  use that unkown partition error as your search string
<mwillis> Hey guys.  Is Ubuntu better than Debian?
<elkbuntu> mwillis, that's entirely a matter of opinion
<mwillis> hehe I see
<omerlh> There is anything to configure for battery status?
<omerlh> under gnome.
<Zerobyte> how do I install tcl?
<MuLLeR> k thanx for the help
<morphix> on my motherboard i have a Promise Technology Fasttrak IDE/SATA RAID controller.. when i have it enabled i cant even install ubuntu and if i turn it on after install has done.. it kernel panics. i googled and found that its not fully supported under ubuntu default.. something about having to compile a kernel module for it or something... anyone have a clue?? as without it enabled i am 3 hdds loss :(
<brenner> mwillis: nice try :)
<mwillis> brenner: haha, I'm really curious!
<omerlh> I have to go. GOOD BAY.
<brenner> suuure
<elkbuntu> mwillis, your only way of knowing if YOU prefer it is to download it and try it. the livecd will give you a fair indication :)
<peej> morphix : did you take a look in the F2-5?6?7? menus for kernel options to try?
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<mwillis> brenner, no, really!
<MrFreeBird> hi there. How can I create a script to automate ftp?
<mwillis> hehe
<mjr> MrFreeBird, by using expect
<morphix> peej morphix : did you take a look in the F2-5?6?7? menus for kernel options to try? << eh??
<MrFreeBird> I wanna do many things, and I dont want to type ftp commands every time
<peej> MrFreeBird: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/346
<mjr> MrFreeBird, or rather, use lftp -f script_file
<mjr> on yeah, basic ftp was scriptable too
<mjr> always forget that
<brenner> Zerobyte: aren't tcl files just scripts?  iirc, tcl support is provided with all *nix systems by default
<peej> morphix: during install you can press f2 f3 f4 etc rather than going for default boot option. Maybe the hints in the other pages will help.
<morphix> hmm.
<NET||abuse> hmm, how do enable dapper repo's from breezy?
<sittisal> why in dapper's gdm lots of icons are missing?
<NET||abuse> i'm working on getting glx and compviz working
<NET||abuse> Xgl even.
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<NET||abuse> thanks Seveas
<mwillis> Are ubuntu advances feeding back into Debian, too?
<elkbuntu> ubuntu advances feed into the whole Open Source community, mwillis, that's how Open Source works :)
<kent> How come in Dapper the logout dialog is diffrent if I use the logout-applet compared to the System->Log out?  It seems a bit strange..
<NET||abuse> does this mean i'll have to re-install completely my laptop with dapper, i'm on breezy now? is there an upgrade path to follow that will allow Xgl to work?
<mandavi> someone knows why my ipw2200 does not reconnect after the wireless connection was temprorarily disconnected - i can't even reconnect with the build-in network configuration tool
<volvoguy> quick question, as I have zero AMD experience. i have a hand-me-down "AMD Athlon, CPU Family=6, Model=2, 700Mhz". is the 686 the best kernel for this machine or the k7?
<Toma-> k7
<Toma-> no,
<Toma-> k6
<volvoguy> there is no k6.
<Toma-> oh rly...
<peej> kent: it's supposedly more ergonomic
<farous> mandavi: i do not knwo why it does that but restarting the router always helped here
<Toma-> volvoguy, to be honest, kernel optimizations are barely noticable...
<Toma-> id go the 686
<kent> peej: is it ergonomic with two diffrent dialogs for the same thing? I have no objects regarding the applet for logging out, just that the dialog looks diffrent..
<volvoguy> Toma-: that was my guess too. thx for the confirmation. :)
<mandavi> farous: i restarted the whole machine till now - how do i restart the router?
<farous> mandavi: where are you running the machine.
<mandavi> farous: at my window...? what do you mean?
<brenner> i thought the 686 kernel was geared more towards intel machines ... the linux-k7 package specifically targets athlon/durons.  wouldn't that be better?
<farous> mandavi: or in other word do you use a home based wireless network like me
<mandavi> farous: yes, homebased
<farous> farous: do you use wireless router at home. if so unplug the router and plugit again
<mateon> for k6 you have to go with 386, sorry
<Toma-> brenner, the optimizations do bugger all in real world times
<mandavi> it is a not encrypted free wireless lan
<mandavi> farous: it is a not encrypted free wireless lan
<brenner> Toma-: i know.  i tried out 686 on a p4 and didn't notice any gains
<farous> mandavi: does not matter i found that most of the time it is the wireless router prob
<Toma-> *nod*
<brenner> Toma-: i'm just wondering why go for the 686 if the k7 targets amds ... at least in the descr.
<Toma-> *shrug*. k7 might have conflicting calls with the older k6
<pappan> is pdf reader available in breezy in the installation cd ?
<farous> mandavi: and if i were you i would take some security measure you do not want unauth person to log in your private lan
<mateon> Toma-: and 686
<farous> pappan: yap evince
<Toma-> 686 supports really old stuff
<pappan> farous: ty seems like i have missed it
<farous> pappan: no problem
<pappan> i guess i have to install thru aptitude and select not-installed packages
<mandavi> farous: it is an open city-lan, not my private
<farous> oh ok mandavi sorry misunderstood you
<omerlh> Hello again
<mateon> Toma-: 686 is pentium pro and up, I suppose you could run 586 on a k6
<brenner> Toma-: ah, so mostly for the safety of coverage?
<farous> mandavi: have you tried ifup and ifdown
<omerlh> I have ywo problems:
<mandavi> farous: no, not yet
<omerlh> First, my keboard don't resporting in KDE. I have laptop.
<mandavi> farous: what else do you do to restart the router for the wlan?
<farous> what is your wireless device name mandavi
<mandavi> eth1
<farous> ok sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<omerlh> Second, in gnome, I can't know what my battery status.
<mandavi> farous: alright, thank you, will try at the next disconnect....
<farous> mandavi: having casual disconnection is normal my friend you will get it a lot
<Xamusk> hello
<Xamusk> the network-manager applet is highly unstable here
<mandavi> farous: it is actually not all that many times, sometimes it runs properly for two, three days
<Xamusk> I have to kill it all the time
<farous> mandavi: that is exceptional for me ? my router at home is really bad that i am using the ethernet cable. gave up on wirless
<Xamusk> i.e. I had to set the wep key manually with iwconfig and now I'm connected, the applet shows that it's still waiting for a key
<mandavi> farous: move to berlin - free city-lan at some parts of the city - and with some privacy tool fair anough
<farous> mandavi: your mayour is a great man :)
<mandavi> farous: city major?
<mandavi> farous: or the new female cancellor?
<thegladiator> tkae the major chat to #ubuntu-major channel :-) jk
<farous> oh mandavi you are not reg
<farous> ok this is a support channel so chatting is not liked here perhaps ubuntu-offtopic is better room
<thegladiator> cancellor ? chancellor :)
<farous> sorry firend tried to send it to you as private message but failed
<mandavi> thegladiator: chancellor....
<thegladiator> yeah mandavi
<mandavi> farous: it worked, just haven't seen it
<thegladiator> i'd like to see your dektops , anyone has screenshots ?
<farous> :)
<brenner> thegladiator: http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/7475/screenshot7dw.png
<farous> thegladiator: mine is modest not that shinney
<brenner> obviously i like black. :)
<elkbuntu> thegladiator also, i dare say there would be threads about desktop setups in the forum, maybe search there too :)
<thegladiator> thanks I like to see though
<thegladiator> elkbuntu: yeah I shall never new that :)
<elkbuntu> thegladiator, do you know the forums url?
<Xamusk> brenner: whoa... nice desktop
<thegladiator> brenner: dud I kinda like , obvious you are someone to watch out for  :)
<thegladiator> elkbuntu: yep
<brenner> Xamusk: thank the theme creator...his hard work, not mine
<thegladiator> brenner: mind telling the theme names ?
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<Xamusk> brenner: yeah, but I haven't seen nothing like it before
<brenner> thegladiator: gtk and gkrellm theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24409 ... the desktop was from deviantart i think
<farous> thegladiator: go to ubuntuforums.org/gallery
<thegladiator> thanks I shall give a try
<NoWhereMan> I don't know what after I installed rox-filer in xfce I've lost my desktop image and can't left click to have the menu... what should I do?
<paolob> Hi guys! Where is the .history file in ubuntu? man history says it's ~/.history, but I don't see it
<elkbuntu> paolob, did you enable viewing hidden files?
<paolob> elkbuntu, yes
<farous> NoWhereMan: because nautilus took care of that and you replaced it with rox-filer
<brenner> paolob: .bash_history
<brenner> maybe?
<NoWhereMan> farous, huh, now I've removed rox-filer
<derek[] > Hi
<NoWhereMan> farous, what have i to do, then?
<derek[] > How do I install PCF fonts?
<elkbuntu> NoWhereMan, maybe try reinstalling nautilus?
<farous> NoWhereMan: youdo not need ro remvoe rox-filler just in a terminal type nautilus
<xored> i need to restore some deleted files. I deleted them yesterday an immediately mounted the drive readonly, so nothing is overwritten. Are there better tools then e2undel ( its ext2) to unerase files ?a
<elkbuntu> or that
<paolob> brenner, thank you!
<NoWhereMan> good it worked
<farous> NoWhereMan: you can have them both installed
<sivang> hi all
<NoWhereMan> farous, it worked, then I'll reinstall nautilus
<farous> NoWhereMan: if it worked than it is already installed :)
<NoWhereMan> farous, lol
<derek[] > Are PCF fonts installed in a different way from that of TTF ones?
<NoWhereMan> farous, then if I logout and in it should stay there?
<sivang> I have a weird problem with my desktop events sounds, is tehre anyway to enable them?
<sivang> sound is working okay,
<sivang> and media files have their sound working, including login sound. I'm missing the ubuntu sound theme music at login,
<sivang> as well as gaim sounds
<sivang> anybody have an idea?
<sivang> maybe it's a metacity problem that it needs to knwo to allow those sounds to work?
<thegladiator> brenner: hwo do I install the industrial engine ?
<[olli] > hey, is there a way to export address book and/or calender data from evolution? (ubuntu 5.10)
<sivang> pitti: maybe you have an idea?
<twb> So breezy and dapper equate to Debian's sarge and etch respectively?
<franke> need help with virtual hosts in lan!! they work from the outside, but not from the inside of the lan
<NoWhereMan> farous, erm... I meant to have back the xfce left click menu, not the gnome one... sorry I wasn't clear
<BockBilbo> hey
<twb> thegladiator: aptitude install gtk2-engines-industrial gtk-engines-industrial
<farous> am nor running xfce never liked it so sorry do not know
<wie> why its change to
<wie> aptitude
<wie> ?:\
<thegladiator> thanks aptitude ?
<thegladiator> apt-get ?
<twb> wie: what?
<thegladiator> lol
<NoWhereMan> farous, than you anyway
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: either way is fine
<thegladiator> ah
<thegladiator> thanks
<farous> uw:)
<[olli] > seems to me there is no export data from evolution
<BockBilbo> im using dapper and i have mysql-server-5.0 installed on it.  It seens that even though the mysql process is running, no program can iniziate any mysql socket to be connected to sql server... it only works if i reinstall the server... but after rebooting, everything starts working bad again. Any idea of how to fix this?
<Ng> [olli] : what do you want to export it to?
<[olli] > Ng: csv text file at least
<morphix> on my motherboard i have a Promise Technology Fasttrak IDE/SATA RAID controller.. when i have it enabled i cant even install ubuntu and if i turn it on after install has done.. it kernel panics. i googled and found that its not fully supported under ubuntu default.. something about having to compile a kernel module for it or something... anyone have a clue?? as without it enabled i am 3 hdds loss :(
<BockBilbo> i get this: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<Ng> [olli] : it stores data in fairly standard formats already - like mail is just mboxes, calendar is a .ics, etc.
<Ng> the contacts isn't so standard though i spose
<gnomefreak> BockBilbo: 13 as in error 13 premissions denied?
<BockBilbo> gnomefreak, dont think so..
<[olli] > Ng: isn't the addressbook.db a binary file?
<NoWhereMan[away] > farous xfdesktop in the terminal did it :)
<Ng> yeah, it's a berkely db
<BockBilbo> using mysql-client from command line i get: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<farous> NoWhereMan[away] : cool
<[olli] > Ng: do you know any program which does the export automatically?
<BockBilbo> gnomefreak, its the error no 2002: cant connect to local mysql server through socket
* gnomefreak never used mysql but everytime i see (13) its a premissions issue thats why i asked
<BockBilbo> oh.. i see..
<Ng> [olli] : I can't think of any PIMs that export data
<mateon> BockBilbo: well does /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<[olli] > Ng: okay. thanks.
<BockBilbo> mateon, i was about to check that and also see its permissions
<BockBilbo> bing
<BockBilbo> bingo
<BockBilbo> it exists, but it doesnt have right to the average user
<twinoatl> hi
<zug> hi
<twinoatl> I got problems with daily generated isos
<twinoatl> can I write bug reports ? Where ? In the launchpad ?
<BockBilbo> ive changed the permissions... but dont know if this solution will be kept after rebooting
<BockBilbo> brb
<brenner> twinoatl: apps > sys tools > bug report
<shanonx> Hey guys got an install question, when I try to install Ubuntu, it tells me it cannot find my network adapter, which is build onboard my MotherBoard... what must I do so that it can recognize it?
<[olli] > Ng: do you know why i can't find evolution-addressbook-export in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> shanonx: do you know what make/model the nic card is?
<shanonx> just a sec i can tell you
* gnomefreak has never seen an onboard network card :(
<shanonx> gnomefreak: Its an Intel 82573V
<gnomefreak> ok give me a sec
<shanonx> sure thing
<morphix> :(
<gnomefreak> im assuming the w means wireless?
<shanonx> no its a V not a W :)
<shanonx> its not a wireless card.
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> shanonx: when installing does it let you continue the install without detecting the nic?
<shanonx> gnomefreak: It gave me the option to, but I didn'
<shanonx> didn't try it... I will try that first and see if I can get it working
<thegladiator> can someone please repeat that command to install the industrial engine ?
<thegladiator> i did a copy paste but not working
<thegladiator>  am using iirc atm
<neosc> guys.. the sweet guys a t ubuntu sent me the latest version of their cds (5.10).. i have 5.04 currently installed.. it it woth the upgrade to reinstall the whole thing??
<neosc> is it worth*
<gnomefreak> shanonx: next time continue get it installed you might just have to activate the nic. i only see 3 intel cards here im not sure what your chipset is here ill give you the link incase you find the chipset
<thegladiator> is there anyone who can scroll back and tell me what the command was to instal gtk industrial engine ?
<damian_> how do i link to files i used to know i dont fuly understand now something to do with path$
<_JuDgEn_> hi, how do i alter the screen resolution of x from console?
<_jason> thegladiator: thegladiator: aptitude install gtk2-engines-industrial
<gnomefreak> shanonx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<IdleOne> neosc:  I think it it is
<thegladiator> thanks jason
<neosc> yes.?? what are the new things?
<BockBilbo> im back
<shanonx> gnomefreak: ok, thanks for your help!
<BockBilbo> :S
<motionblur> hi people, I need some help installing a geforce 2 GTS under ubuntu... I've followed this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29 but it doesn't work...
<damian_>   /usr/local/lib/jack
<damian_>  is what i need my programs to find corrently there looking in /usr/lib i think
<gnomefreak> there was also a gtk-engines-industrial
<_JuDgEn_> hi, how do i alter the screen resolution of x from console?
<brenner> _JuDgEn_: let me guess, you want more screen space in terminal mode
<_JuDgEn_> brenner nah
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _JuDgEn_ about fixres
<thegladiator> so what command for the whole thing ? gnomefreak
<neosc> ideleone.. guys.. is ti worth the upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10??? what r the new features?
<_JuDgEn_> x wont start unless i reconfigure
<gnomefreak> neosc: yes its worth the upgrade
<damian_> how do i link to files i used to know i dont fuly understand now something to do with path$
<damian_>   /usr/local/lib/jack
<damian_>  is what i need my programs to find corrently there looking in /usr/lib i think
<damian_> !path
<ubotu> damian_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<damian_> !path$
<ubotu> damian_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<neosc> gnomefreak :the new features??
<sivang> Seveas: do you have any idea maybe about my sounds problem?
<motionblur> hi people, I need some help installing a geforce 2 GTS under ubuntu... I've followed this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29 but it doesn't work...
<_jason> damian_: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> neosc: packages.ubuntu.com  for a complete list of packages
<neosc> ah.. thanks
<gnomefreak> neosc: a big feature is that 5.04 will not be supported with updates ina  few months
<damian_> basically i need lmms and muse to find my newest version of jack whitch is in /usr/local/lib/jack. Instead they look in /usr/lib and detect an old version and dont run
!lilo:*! Updated http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic (the policy page section on offtopic activity on freenode) just to make the wording more emphatically clear.... changed "...antisocial behavior, including..." to "...antisocial behavior, including (but not limited to)..."
!lilo:*! (this is not a substantive policy change, just highlighting the existing wording)
<_jason> damian_: did you install these things with the package manager or are they not available?
<damian_> should the newest version of jack 0.100.0 be available?
<damian_> i couldnt find it and so installed it from source
<_jason> damian_: so what did you do? make install?
<damian_> configure, make, make install
<damian_> normal
<damian_> and everything wont fine
<_jason> ubotu: tell damian_ about checkinstall
<gnomefreak> i have jack in repos not sure what version tho
<_jason> damian_: in the future, checkinstall will make your life easier
<_jason> damian_: for your problem you should just be able to make symlinks, just don't overwrite anything that is managed by the package manager
<bonez> hey .. just wanted to know is there a special repository with kernel sources .. i have multiverse en universe open but cant apt kernel-source 2.6.12-10
<port7> anyone any idea why i am getting a timeout when i try to recv-key for Sevas' repository?
<port7> but i can get other keys fine from the same key server
<_Felix> hello
<gnomefreak> kernel sources are in the src repos arnt they?
<thegladiator> brenner, i installed gothic blue theme , my desktop doesnt have the black color , I tried a restart also...oddly I cant see my cursr also when I type into xchat
<damian_> symlinks thats it sorry ahvent used linux for 2 years how do i do that
<gnomefreak> ln -s
<damian_> set path$= something like that yeah
<_jason> damian_: ln -s destination name
<brenner> thegladiator: how'd you install it?
<j_element> any one familiar with ddos packets here ?
<damian_> destination is the file ro the directory?
<thegladiator> opened theme manager , pasted it and it installed
<thegladiator> it was a controls theme
<farous> thegladiator: check this theme finally was able to upload it not as gothic or dark as you wana though http://www.ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=1979&catid=newimages
<bonez> gnomefreak, i have -> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates universe multiverse
<bonez>  in my sources.list
<_jason> damian_: actually, why is the old version still there?  do you need it?
<thegladiator> yep farous
<thegladiator> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8775
<brenner> thegladiator: correct....what's wrong exactly?
<thegladiator> just see the screen shot
<damian_> im not sure going to keepp it there probably for dependencies why isnt the other version available?
<stjepan> hello
<thegladiator> good one farous
<stjepan> whats ubuntu's kde dir? (in slackware it is /opt/kde)
<thegladiator> brenner, in that screenshot I nothing is black eerything is white
<_Felix> Stjepande
<_Felix> hrvat?
<damian_> no when i try to uninstall it wants to remove mplayer xmms and others
<Kamping_Kaiser> stjepan: where is it installed? Kubuntu might be able to tell you, fraid i don't know
<brenner> thegladiator: weird
<thegladiator> yeah really weird
<brenner> thegladiator: if you switch control themes, does it change?
<skenmy> Hi All :) I'm having a lot of trouble copying data from a DVD to my home directory. It hangs for about 5 minutes on random files, then gives an I/O Error and asks to Skip, Cancel, or Retry. The files are not always the same. Any ideas on how I can get this data onto my HDD?
<_jason> damian_: well then I'd look at the specific programs, muse I think you said, and see how you can tell them  to go straight for the other libs.  You're gonna have a weird setup
<farous> i hate copyinf from eterm :(((((
<thegladiator> I had theme prolems ever since I installed few theme from art manager!
<thegladiator> ever sinc some themes doesnt seem to have effect  or so i feel
<thegladiator> it does change
<brenner> so you've had problems  iwth other themes too?
<thegladiator> like when I chose dark red theme it becomes dark
<thegladiator> i am not sure
<thegladiator> i felt that themes changed colors more than they used after I did a few things with art manager by installing few things
<thegladiator> less i.e
<thegladiator> each theme makes some change but not the desired effect . few themes have this problem
<thegladiator> all this after I installed art managr and installed few Application themes
<brenner> so you had problems before gothic and blue?
<thegladiator> like H20 , industrial
<brenner> i.e. it wasn't my fault? :-/
<bonez> anyone have a idea in what repo the kernelsources are???
<thegladiator> I dont know really :>
<damian_> nah thanks that fixed my problem
<thegladiator> this seems to prove that
<brenner> i've never used art mgr, so i can't really help you there
<gnomefreak> bonez: you may have to enable the src repos
<thegladiator> ok np :)
<bonez> to my knowledge the are enabled
<damian_> i will delete the ones i installed and upgrade once there available
<thegladiator> i think some stupid problem that I may never figure out
<skenmy> Anyone? It's starting to annoy me :P
<bonez> i find a few kernel sources .. uptil 2.6.11
<brenner> thegladiator: try clicking on the human theme, and then going through details and selecting gothic
<bonez> put i need 2.6.12
<bonez> but*
<brenner> thegladiator: that's what i'm using
<pepsi> i have linux-source-2.6.12 in my listing
<bonez> hmm
<thegladiator> let me see that
<thegladiator> nah same thing actually
<brenner> no change?
<thegladiator> no change
<thegladiator> just the same sort of effect
<thegladiator> I think I botched up something actually somewhere
<brenner> well i don't know to be honest.
<bonez> pepsi, hey  you are correct . i did a apt-cache search for kernel-source.. not linux source .. (thats what happens if you follow a tutorial to the teeth)
<thegladiator> its okay
<thegladiator> maybe in my next install
<pepsi> hrm
<brenner> thegladiator: post a forum topic on it maybe
<thegladiator> yesI shall do that
<pepsi> interesting they changed the name
<pepsi> but as i remember it was annoying having to look for "linux-" and "kernel-"
<skenmy> Could anyone possibly help with my problem?
<pepsi> so now its all under linux-
<Xamusk> bonez: the package names changed since 2.6.something
<bonez> aah ok .. well its good to know that
<bonez> guess its since 2.6.11
<IdleOne> skenmy:  what's the problem
<skenmy> Hi IdleOne
<skenmy> I'm having a lot of trouble copying data from a DVD to my home directory. It hangs for about 5 minutes on random files, then gives an I/O Error and asks to Skip, Cancel, or Retry. The files are not always the same. Any ideas on how I can get this data onto my HDD?
<ardchoille> How do I install the KDE desktop environment in Ubuntu? Is there a single meta package that pulls in everything else?
<skenmy> If it makes any difference, it is a DVD-RW
<pepsi> kubuntu-desktop
<skenmy> ardchoille, check out kubuntu
<IdleOne> ardchoille: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<colm> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> skenmy, IdleOne: thank you.
<ardchoille> :)
<farous> ardchoille: better sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> skenmy:  sorry dude I dont know what would cause that
<farous> ardchoille: so if you do not like it you can use the same command to remove it by sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<wdh> skenmy, I/O errors are not good..  i guess you should check the DVD-RW for errors..
<ardchoille> farous: cool, that does make it much easier
<farous> :)
<colm> farous, is aptitude purge better that apt-get remove?
<farous> colm: for meta packages with apt-get remove you need to remove each dependent package by hand
<Xamusk> colm: aptitude purge == apt-get remove --purge
<farous> colm: aptitude take care of that automatically
<colm> cool, didn't know that.  he won't remove it anyway!  but it's good to know hx
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi...i need info about a package release...
<farous> colm: so aptitude will remove the packages and the automatically installed dependencies if not used by other packages
<farous> colm: :)
<wdh> farous, apt-get remove does that also.. the 'purge' part just removes all the configuration files as well
<farous> wdh:  not automatically installed depnedent packages
<farous> wdh try them both
<wdh> farous, you are right.. i misread what you typed :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> farous:  there are a command in apt to show packages that must be updated?
<Aragorn_Guardian> like synaptic or aptitude does...
<Aragorn_Guardian> i mean..in command-line...
<skenmy> wdh -> what confuses me is that I can access the data on the DVD-RW
<skenmy> just cant copy it off
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, "sudo apt-get upgrade -s"
<colm> folks, short of dapper dist-upgrade, what's the easiest way to get the latest (i.e. including CYMK support) version of Krita installed on Breezy?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice... 8)
<steve60> anyone know of an application that will stream live tv like winamp for windows?
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, where 's' stands for 'simulate'
<farous> Aragorn_Guardian: i mainly use aptitude so sorry do not know check this site though about deb package management http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need info about the porstgres ckage of ubuntu...
<Aragorn_Guardian> :(
<Aragorn_Guardian> farous:  ok...
<vdrab> hello #ubuntu. A quick question: can I have ubuntu in different languages per user, on the same system? how would I set this up?
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  thanks... is that!
<farous> you will fnd it quite helpfull :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> farous:  yeah...i like it...the tools are amazing...
<farous> and it sums it all up :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am doing a shell script with that info...
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, "apt-cache show postgresql"  will give you some info :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  i need know why it is not upgraded... :(...is getting too old...
<Crazy|One> hi all
<_Felix> hi crazy one
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  postgres in ubuntu is in 7.4.7...is beeing unusefull.....stable versionb from postgres is 8.1
<steve60> anyone know of an application that will stream live tv like winamp for windows?
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  need know why and what can I do...
<colm> vdrab, System Menu > Language Selector
<Crazy|One> I have Windows XP Pro, and installed Ubuntu as a virtual machine on vmware. the vm bridge networking dont seem to work as I cant access the net with ubuntu, any ideas what could be up?
<gnomefreak> steve60: xmms i think
<Xamusk> steve60: vls should do it
<steve60> gnomefreak, i got streamtuner is there an app like this but for tv though
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, ubuntu releases a new version every six months.. after a release it doesnt take any non-securityrelated updates.. so new versions of packages go into the next version of ubuntu..
<vdrab> col: yes, I have all the necessary languages installed, but it seems changing the default is system-wide... I want user X to have language A and user Y to have language B
<gnomefreak> tv i dont know about :(
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  I am with ubuntu 5.04 here
<IdleOne> colm:  user language is kept in the user profile right? so i would think that each user could have is own language setup :/ but Im not sure
<farous> wdh just to add unless it is ported in the backports project :)
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, there seems to be a postgresql-8.0 package though :)
<wdh> so install that
<Crazy|One> anybody?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice... 8)....gonna see
<sks> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 5.10. I wish to change the host name of my computer. I did a "hostname <myhostname>" as well as I made an entry in /etc/network/interfaces. I also verified that the GUI System->Admin-> Networking show the host name correctly. I have rebooted my computer. But the netowrk does not detect the new name. It detects the old name. What have I missed ?
<colm> vdrab, I've not actually tried this, but the languge _should_ be a user selection.  What is going wrong?
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh: what sources can i safelly put here in synaptic to get those packages, more recents
<Aragorn_Guardian> in sources.list
<vdrab> colm: I probably don't know where to look.
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, none.. just use main, universe and multiverse..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Aragorn_Guardian about easysource
<steve60> how do i install a .run file
<vdrab> keep running into admin permission troubles, I don't want to make the new user a su, but can't seem to change the language otherwise...
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, is there a specific reason why you prefer 8.1 over 8.0.3?
<colm> vdrab - just tested it.  It works ok on Breezy w/ Gnome.  Second user logged in set to french.  This user = english.  Login Screen/new users = english
<gnomefreak> steve60: sh file.run
<steve60> gnomefreak, thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes...things in postgres...:/ new relases...maybe 8.0 will be nice...
<vdrab> colm: oh really.. ? : /  where do you set language for *this* user?
<Crazy|One> can somebody tell me what I should check to see why my ubuntu os cannot access the net pls
<Aragorn_Guardian> i have 7.4 here... 8.0 may works...gonna read about
<steve60> im just downloading ID's free FPS game
<Aragorn_Guardian> well...nice...
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  thanks by help
<colm> vdrab, System Menu > Language Selector
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, just install 8.0 :) you probably wont miss a thing..
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  in true....most recents versions are a great adventure...but i really prefer that the comunity make alll tests needed before install in a production machine...
<vdrab> colm: I have english and japanese installed there, but I can't see where to assign which language to which user
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, just installing a new version because it's 'new', is a good way to get your system unstable :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  yes...i think will be nice.. 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  yeah...i know...hehehehe
<vdrab> it only says "languages available to people on this system"
<Aragorn_Guardian> thats why i dont compile nothing more..hehehehe
<wdh> Aragorn_Guardian, it'll probably be included into ubuntu 6.04 once it's released (april)
<Aragorn_Guardian> niiiiiice
<Aragorn_Guardian> !!!!
<ubotu> Aragorn_Guardian: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adub> im trying to get airsnort to log to a file does anyone have any recommendations on this like when i save a file or log to a file i open it back up it has no data??
<vdrab> colm: so, I want to keep the default english, but then where does the japanese go?
<Aragorn_Guardian> new release...i really forgot...hehehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> this release cicle is amazing...hehehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> wdh:  well...thanks again...gonna read about...thanks a lot!
<gnomefreak> dapper will have version 8.1
<Aragorn_Guardian> gnomefreak:  nice...
<mzuverink> can someone recommend a good samba howto for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mzuverink> Tahnks
<IdleOne> np
<bonez> question .. is it possible to have reiser and ext3 on a system i currently have a full ext3 setup but i am going to build a lvm on raid and i heard that reiser is better for suck a setup (online resizing)
<bonez> such*
<petr> how to install single font seperately?
<wdh> bonez, is it.. i think the spellingerror you made was actually right :P reiser can be quite good to suck up a system when resizing..
<ccooke> bonez: I'd advise against using reiserfs unless you have regular backups. It's a very fast filesystem, but it's *much* more likely to develop corruption and the recovery tools are poor.
<ccooke> It's *excellent* for a cheap news filesystem, though.
<wdh> bonez, but yes.. you can use as many filesystems as you wish..
<petr> installing a single font help
<jasonr_> ubotu: tell petr about fonts
<bonez> hmm so the overall consensus is no reiser ..
<vdrab> colm: well, thanks for trying.
<ccooke> bonez: See if it meets your needs first. I'd just advise against trusting it for, say, root or important files.
<ccooke> again, if you have backups of everything...
<petr> jasonr:
<petr> i know but its confusing
<jasonr_> petr: what kind of font is it
<elkbuntu> bonez, they're just slapping a nice big "handle with care" sticker on it for you ;)
<petr> i wana instal 1 font
<petr> jasonr: ttf file
<ccooke> bonez: (For instance, I just lost a week of my time recovering a reiserfs filesystem for work - ended up having to move an 800 gig filesystem image to a different computer, compile later reiserfs tools and then wait three days for the fsck to finish)
<jbroome> ouch
* elkbuntu points to jbroome and says 'What he said'
<bonez> root is on ext3 (the raid setup is a TB raid 5 ) .. i red somewhere that reiser as a filesystem also uses less space (?)
<bonez> hmm
<bonez> ok.......
<tane_> someone have
<petr> jasonr_:
<ccooke> bonez: it uses less space for some workloads.
<bonez> well ccooke that got me sold ..ext3 it is .. then i'll just have to umount the fs to resize with lvm
<tane_> someone have probles when install ubuntu over windows xp and it takes about 2minutes to grub start
<petr> jasonr_: its a .ttf file true type font
<jasonr_> petr: just put it in ~/.fonts then
<elkbuntu> tane_, what do you mean? you have xp and ubuntu dual booting, and grub takes 2 minutes to time out and send you to your last booted system?
<adub> im trying to save capture session in libpcap format how would i do this??
<M_A_K> I have a wifi router at home and work.  How do I tell ubuntu (using kde) to use whichever connection is available? I currently have to go into the networking settings and change it manually.
<tane_> elkbuntu: ye...when i poweron and it says GRUB...it takes about 2 minutes until choise of OS:s come on screen
<elkbuntu> tane so, for grub to even show up?
<tane_> i have heart that some of debian users have same problems
<petr> jasonr_:
<tane_> elkbuntu: ehe...haha....i fixed it
<tane_> haha
<damian_> what does this mean
<petr> how to know i have installed it or not corectly?
<damian_> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<elkbuntu> tane_, i'm inclined to suggest to you to make a post on the......forum... how?
<elkbuntu> tane_, how did you fix it
<gnomefreak> is codeweaver the "free" version of dreamweaver?
<jasonr_> petr: open a program and try to use it I guess
<tane_> hmmh...im not sure....i partitioned manually and then it works
<gnomefreak> damian_: did you install g++?
<tane_> meaby thats the reason
<jasonr_> damian_: it means you need to install build-essential package
<damian_> yes
<tane_> first i used automatic partition for free space
<damian_> oh
<damian_> thats rihgt
<elkbuntu> tane_,  some things are best done manually ;)
<petr> jasonr_: is ther a way to find which are the installed fonts in my system?
<tane_> i know...but i just tried automatic partition and showd up that sucks :D
<iBalo> especially when the SILLY ubuntu auto-partitioner drops in ... >:-)
<tane_> elkbuntu: have u used ubuntu long ?
<elkbuntu> hmm... about 8 months
<damian_> anyone here used lmms
<tane_> i just installed it yeasterday...before i used debian
<jasonr_> petr: press ctrl+l in nautilus and type 'fonts:///'
<elkbuntu> i've never used pure debian. is it much different?
<aldren> hi all, anyone knows a fast oficial repository? :)
<tane_> elkbuntu: hmmmh...installation is much more complicated and you have to take time to configure all systems to work
<iBalo> Is there a quick fix for the frequently hanging gnome-splash in Breezy? It's not a lockup, goes away when one clicks on it, but it's annoying
<tane_> ubuntu is cool choise for beginners too
<bonez> ccooke,  you seem to know your filesystems... JFS how does that one compare to the rest?
<elkbuntu> tane_, that i agree with wholly.. it's a very good newbie system
<damian_>  Invalid configuration `with-vst': machine `with' not recognized
<damian_> this meant it dosent recognise the with-vst option yeah
<tane_> elkbuntu: ye i think so too...second best i think is SuSe
<elkbuntu> tane_, btw which were you saying was more complicated? ubuntu or pure debian
<petr> jasonr_: where is natilus. me hearing it for the first time.
<damian_> thats a ./configure error
<jasonr_> petr: it is the file namager
<tane_> elkbuntu: debian is for pro users
<tane_> u have to to everything yourself
<gnomefreak> damian_:  is it -with or --with?
<petr> jasonr_: ok
<gnomefreak> most of the ones i did were --with
<damian_> apparrently -with ill try tho
<gnomefreak> damian_: ./configure --help might help
<ccooke> bonez: it's fast, reputed to be good for large files...
<elkbuntu> tane_, ah ok
<elkbuntu> well peeps, i'm off to bed, cyas
<ccooke> bonez: I've not personally used, it though. I believe it's not as mature *in linux* as, say, xfs
<damian_> hecking build system type... Invalid configuration `-help': machine `' not recognized
<damian_> configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub -help failed
<M_A_K> Can anybody help a newbie figure out wireless networking problem?
<petr> jasonr_: system >> preference >> file management . is this one u call natilus?
<ccooke> bonez: oh! if you're using ext3, two things that you might find useful:
<jasonr_> petr: applications menu > accessories > file browser
<damian_> it says here but it errors
<damian_> = If you want VST-support within LMMS, please pass
<damian_>  =
<damian_>  = --with-vst
<ccooke> bonez: first, mounting use user_xattr (check mount(8) for how)
<bonez> ccooke, average file size is around a gig  (just so ya know )
<gnomefreak> damian_: and your typing ./configure --with-vst?
<damian_> yes
<damian_> never mind i fixed it
<ideafix> are the kubuntu and ubuntu reps difrente ?
<ccooke> bonez: second, dir_index - 'sudo tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/hda1' would turn on directory indexing, which will speed up access in directories with lots of files (assuming your filesystem is /dev/hda1, of course)
<gnomefreak> ideafix: not really
<damian_> they misspelt it
<ccooke> bonez: right. JFS sounds like a definite option, then
<ideafix> what do you mean not really ?
<ccooke> bonez: I've heard no more horror stories about it than I've heard for XFS, which I've used a bit.
<ideafix> no really you mean they are
<gnomefreak> ideafix: same repos iirc but kubuntu does have a 3.5 repo for either ubuntu or kubuntu
<ccooke> bonez: but it *is* explicitly designed to be good for big files.
<ideafix> iirc ?
<gnomefreak> iirc=if i remember correctly
<petr> jasonr_: found the .fonts .but there my font is not there. wat 2 do?
<bonez> ccooke, yea i have a few 100 m's and pictures here and there ..
<ccooke> bonez: right.
<ideafix> will ubunti become more like debian in the way you can distupgrade to the newest version ?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: the packages are the same for ubuntu and kubuntu so the repos should be same
<damian_> hmm cool i have vst's working in linux
<jasonr_> petr: you have to copy your font to /home/username/.fonts
<ccooke> ideafix: what do you mean 'become' ?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: you can dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> ideafix: ubuntu and debian commands are same
<ideafix> it wont break ?
<ccooke> ideafix: well, as with debian, it'll depend what you dist-upgrade to.
<gnomefreak> ideafix: if you dist-upgrading to dapper you can count on it breaking
<petr> jasonr_: can i copy just like copying in windows (drag and drop)?
<bonez> ccooke, pff ..  let me ask you this way what would you use.. cus after making this disition i dont see myself finding a spare TB to change my fs to something else
<jasonr_> petr: yes
<ccooke> I would not, for instance, upgrade to dapper.
<ccooke> bonez: hmm. To be honest, I trust ext3. It's very, very stable on linux.
<ideafix> will this thing gona be looked into in the future ?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: what thing you can apt-get dist-upgrade all you want now
<ccooke> bonez: Take a look at mke2fs(8)
<ccooke> bonez: there are options to tailor it to large or small files.
<gnomefreak> i just wouldnt upgrade to dapper
<ideafix> ive just been told it will break
<petr> jasonr_: "Error not a directory"
<IdleOne> ideafix:  you need to be more specific. what do you think will break?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: dapper will break but if you are going from hoary to breezy you should be fine
<MrZeroo00> hi
<ccooke> ideafix: dapper isn't ready yet. Some work will be done on it to make dist-upgrade work when it's near release.
<ideafix> so i can go from hoary to breezy and from breezy to dapper ?
<ccooke> No.
<ideafix> so dapper is still beta?
<IdleOne> yes
<gnomefreak> ideafix: yes you can but dont run dapper yet
<ccooke> wwdapper isn't even beta, yet.
<gnomefreak> alpha
<ideafix> ok
<Madpilot> ideafix: Dapper is still in development, it's not due for release for another 2 months
<Dr_Willis> ive heard way too many 'upgrade' problems. :P i will just reinstall.. keeping my /home onits own hard drive.
<ccooke> it's not actually gone to the preview release.
<gnomefreak> dapper is gonna be beta end of marchish
<IdleOne> alpha/pre-beta hehe
<ccooke> Dr_Willis: I have two 'root' partitions here for almost-risk-free upgrading :-)
<ideafix> A comes before B
<ccooke> and a new home partition.
<jasonr_> petr: make a directory in /home/username and call it '.fonts'
<gnomefreak> alpha=greek for beginning :)
<ideafix> in english biggining starts with b :)
<IdleOne> beta + Greek For low maintenace fish :P
<IdleOne> + should be =
<gnomefreak> lol
<ideafix> low maintenace fish ?
<IdleOne> hahaha just a joke
<gnomefreak> ideafix: if you want a stable system dont run dapper stick with breezy
<ideafix> could you explaint that joke ?
<IdleOne> beta is also a name for a type of fish
<IdleOne> and they are very easy to take care of
<kerrian> why am I tempted, now that I'm back into using Linux, to start learning Java programming...
<IdleOne> you can forget to feed them for days and they dont die
<gnomefreak> i love them :) they love to fight :)
<petr> jasonr_:  mkdir .fonts
<petr> mkdir: `.fonts' exists but is not a directory
<BockBilbo> anyone here uses the network manager tool?
<gnomefreak> mkdir ~/.fonts?
<Dr_Willis> Beta - the fish that dies.. and you dont realize it for a week...- because they were so sluggish anyway...
<jasonr_> petr: rm ~/.fonts && mkdir ~/.fonts
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  they are predators by nature but then again all beautiful things are e.g women
<gnomefreak> lol
<dempa> i got some advanced xorg.conf qustions, got a Nvidia 5700 vit 1xVGA, 1xDVI & 1xsvideo on it, got two crt monitors connected to the VGA & DVI connectors and seperate X sessions on each, now i want a third on the tv connected on the svideo port, is this even possible?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrr
<petr> jasonr_: ok done
<ideafix> are cows predators ?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: yes to grass
<IdleOne> lmfao
<alejandro_> hi
<IdleOne> are cows beautiful?
<jasonr_> petr: okay, now just copy it in there
<ideafix> yes
<kerrian> for futurereference, I loce my PSP
<kerrian> love
* gnomefreak is gonna put foot through pc today :(
<kerrian> play station portable, by the way
<petr> jasonr_: ok
<alejandro_> i need help please
<ideafix> arent coes beutifull ?
<ideafix> cows
<IdleOne> I guess if you like cows yeah they are
<kerrian> I am cow, hear me mo, i weight twice as much as you, and I look good on the barbeque
<ideafix> they are prettyer then pigs :)
<IdleOne> they make good milk and steaks so i like them for that
<kerrian> yougurt, milk, cream cheese and butter comes from liquid out my udders, I am cow, I am cow, he me MOO-O
<alejandro_> anibody speak spanish?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> alli alejandro
<gnomefreak> alejandro_: /join #ubuntu-es
<SLSneak> I need some sort of multiplayer notepad for ubuntu...
<cyblivious> has anyone installed xserver 7 in ubuntu breezy?
<kerrian> I am cow, eating grass, methane gas comes out my ass, and out my muzzle when I belch!
<alejandro_> hola
<lemsx1> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<gnomefreak> i hate dependencies :(
<IdleOne> kerrian:  you have spent alot of time thinking about cows huh
<kerrian> Oh the ozone layer's thinner for the outcome of my dinner, I am cow, I am cow, I've got GAS-s
<ideafix> lol IdleOne
<_mindspin> kerrian are you from wisconsin?
<kerrian> I am cow, her I stand, far and wide across this land, and I am living everywhere
<IdleOne> _mindspin:  lmao
<tgah> anybody has got a personal site to showcase? I would like to build a personal site and i don't know how to start?
<kerrian> from BC to Newfoundland, you can squeeze my tits by and, I am cow, I am cow, I AM COW-W
<alejandro_> gnome freak
<IdleOne> !html
<kerrian> nope
<alejandro_> me puedes ayudar
<ideafix> claro qaue si
<gnomefreak> huh?
<alejandro_> es la 1a vez ke uso linux
<kerrian> thats a song me and a bunch of my friends made up one night wandering home piss loaded drunk from the bars
<ideafix> presopuesto que si
<gnomefreak> this is english speaking room :(
<cyblivious> has anyone installed xserver 7 in ubuntu breezy?
<alejandro_> haw can i get in a spanish room
<IdleOne> alejandro:  vas por #ubuntu-es usas /join #ubuntu-es
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> cyblivious: im thinking not to advisable to do that
<kerrian> strange
<gnomefreak> alejandro_: type /join #ubuntu-es
<cyblivious> why?
<kerrian> my clock is wrong
<kerrian> its saying it's 7:30 am
<gnomefreak> cyblivious: is it in the repos?
<kerrian> when its actualy 11 am
<IdleOne> kerrian:  perhaps it moved and didnt tell you lol
<ccooke> kerrian: you made up that song?
<cyblivious> not sure. just read about xserver 7 in its website and i like it's features
<ideafix> thats de beuty of linux
<kerrian> or I'm stuck in a time warp
<ideafix> you never know what to expect next :)
<kerrian> been awake for like... 29 hours messing about with Ubuntu
<pusling> what kernel version is expected to be shipped with dapper ? and how hard would it be to backport it to breezy ?  (weird udev conflicts and others)
<kerrian> me and 3 or 4 of my friends, yeah ccooke
<ideafix> kerrian: start counting sheep instead of cows
<gnomefreak> cyblivious: im thinking its not in breezy repos so i would stick with what you have. screwing with X is not advisable if you dont know what you are doing because without X people get lost
<ccooke> kerrian: so, it has nothing to do with the Arrogant Worms, who recorded it a few years back and released it, huh?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu would we rather use deb files or rpm files?
<gnomefreak> pusling: 2.6.15.15
<ccooke> kerrian: unless you're one of them?
<kerrian> arrogant worms?
<jasonr_> TokenBad: ubuntu debs
<cyblivious> exactly the reason why i'm asking here first!! :)
<gnomefreak> pusling: that is as of right now
<_mindspin> T
<TokenBad> jasonr_, shoot...
<IdleOne> TokenBad:  you can try using rpm's but they wont work
<kerrian> it was my friend Ryans idea
<ideafix> hey theres a new virus from macs
<gnomefreak> pusling: dapper isnt done so there is no telling what it will be in april
<ideafix> kudus are in order :)
<TokenBad> I was trying to get a shoutcast server working on ubuntu...
<TokenBad> but having trouble
<petr> jasonr_: not able to paste it
<Nogimics> So is there a room for complete n00bs lol? or is anyone else here who has just installed ubuntu as thier first taste at Linux?
<kerrian> he claimed he was getting off the top of his head, along with Jason... but they are room mates, so I don't know what they get on with
<kerrian> gimmie a sec to check something
<jasonr_> petr: why
<ideafix> did you know there s anew virus for MACs ?
<IdleOne> Nogimics:  this is the room
<Nogimics> heh
<pusling> gnomefreak: but one day, there might be a freeze of some kind ;)
<petr> i donno wether its pasted or not
<tgah> anybody has got a personal site to showcase? I would like to build a personal site and i don't know how to start?
<gnomefreak> Nogimics: this is room for newbies and everyone else
<kerrian> well I'l be a monkeys bare assed uncle
<petr> i want to check weather the font is installed or not?
<ccooke> kerrian: do a search on google for 'I am cow'
<gnomefreak> pusling: they froze it once already there is another one comming up
<cyblivious> just my first time using linux and ubuntu 2 days ago
<jasonr_> petr: ls ~/.fonts, see if it is listed
<cyblivious> but am getting the hang of it
<kerrian> just looked it up on limewire
<petr> jasonr_: ok pls wait
<ccooke> heh
<kerrian> I'm going to lay the smackdown on Ryan and Jason
<ideafix> is raiser4 in ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> pusling: seeing as its not even hit beta yet things cana nd will change
<ideafix> _jason: can kiss my ass
<petr> jasonr_: the font is listed
<kerrian> different jason
<_jason> petr: then it is installed
<petr> but the browser doesnt show the font
<IdleOne> didnt know that _jason  liked bare asses monkeys
<petr> jasonr_: the site not readable still
<Kyo> how do I switch to kde? I just finished installling it
<_jason> IdleOne: not this channel, do it in #idontcare or something
<cyblivious> a quick question, when a new release of ubuntu is available, will i be able to upgrade easly? like from breezy?
<kerrian> hmm
<ideafix> kyo startkde
<gnomefreak> Kyo: go to the login screen and click sessions and kde
<pusling> gnomefreak: ..but what about backporting it? would it be difficult ?
<damian_> why wouldnt this be working i do a sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/jack/libjack.so.0
<IdleOne> _jason:  do what ?
<kerrian> is being awake for 29.6 hour a bad time to start learning java?
<_jason> IdleOne: non-support chatter
<gnomefreak> pusling: backporting what?
<damian_> the program io am trying to get to run still cant find jack
<ideafix> kerrian: could you get out of my face ?
<IdleOne> _jason:  k sorry
<pusling> gnomefreak: dapper kernel to breezy ...
<ideafix> go to sleep
<gnomefreak> pusling: backporting a kernel is never gonna happen
<TokenBad> has anyone done shoutcast and using xmms plugin to serve music to it or have any other ways that can serve music to shoutcast server on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> kernel defines what version of ubuntu you are running
<kerrian> schlaff ist fur dis svrechen
<ideafix> whats podcast ?
<gnomefreak> or linux for that matter
<_jason> petr: what font are you trying to install?
<ideafix> whats podcast ? is it making any inroads ?
<cyblivious> so when i use breezy and dapper gets released, i'm stucked with breezy?
<petr> its a hindi font
<gnomefreak> cyblivious: no
<ardchoille> are there any pitfalls with installing kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> petr: have you seen the FontInstall wiki page?
<_jason> cyblivious: no, you can upgrade
<petr> ya i seen
<damian_> why wouldnt this be working i do a sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/jack/libjack.so.0
<damian_> the program io am trying to get to run still cant find jack
<cyblivious> tahnks
<cyblivious> thanks
<_jason> petr: close the program and open it again, if that doesn't work, logout and log back in
* gnomefreak doesnt know jack sorry ;)
<cyblivious> i've installed kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu
<pusling> gnomefreak: I thought that versions defined what version you was runnig. On other distros you can update kernel - or update rest without updating kernel ...
<cyblivious> and i liked what i saw
<petr> ok _jason:  i ll try
<ideafix> any one knows what podcasts are ?
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  recheck that command.. i dont see what that would do anything at all..
<ardchoille> cyblivious: did it cause any problems?
<ideafix> do you need an ipod ?
<IdleOne> ideafix:  try google
<kerrian> question: is there a java compiling utility bundled with ubuntu? been looking through stuff and can't seem to find one
<cyblivious> so far, no
<ideafix> IdleOne: you dont know ?
<gnomefreak> pusling: the kernel is realeased per version you can build own kernel but i dont think you will ever beable to build the 2.6.15.15 for breezy
<Madpilot> ideafix: they're just sound files that you download & listen to - have a look at lugradio.org for a good Linux podcast
<damian_> Dr_Willis: linking to a library
<lemsx1> ideafix: this is not the right place for those questions
<damian_> Dr_Willis: what am i meant to link to
<IdleOne> yes i do but this is a ubuntu support channel as _jason  stated earlier :)
<cyblivious> then changed to k7 kernels and ver81 nvidia drivers
<ideafix> isnt it the sames has shoutcast ?
<cyblivious> seems everythings goog
<cyblivious> seems everythings good
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  i dont see that it linked to anything. seems like part of the command is missing.. or it got pasted wrong.
<pusling> gnomefreak: what has happened since  breezy that might confligct ?
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  ln -s /usr/local/lib/jack/libjack.so.0      - isent linking TO anything.
<damian_> ln -s /usr/local/lib/jack/libjack.so.0
<ale__> Ciao a tutti, chi mi pu aiutare a risolvere un problema con la scheda audio?
<ideafix> is ubuntu reiser4 readdy ?
<Dr_Willis> ln -s foo foo2
<_mindspin> ideafix: its just mp3s, they call it podcast and demand ther re invention of wheel
<Madpilot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> pusling: what do you mean conflict what are you trying to do
<damian_> im confused simply ins there not being found waht do i do
<damian_> lol
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  learn how to use 'ln -s' :P
<damian_> its there being found*
<cyblivious> sorry but what's reiser4? isn't that the file system?
<ideafix> yes
<pusling> gnomefreak: getting a newer kernel on my breezy. have some unidentified not working pci-express thingies.
<Madpilot> damian_: ln -s needs both a target & destination - you've only got target there
<TomaszD> excuse me, I have a problem. after pairing a bluetooth device in gnome-phone-manager, it crashes. Start it up again and it crashes immidiately. This happens in Breezy and Dapper current (today's daily cd).
<gnomefreak> pusling: you can not get the 2.6.15.15 for breezy the latest kernel for breeezy is 2.6.12
<Dr_Willis> its odd that  its in   /lib/jack/libjack.so.0   also..   i cant recall ever seeing libs in a subdir.
<gnomefreak> that is the latest kernel for breezy
<damian_> oh that pasted wrong
<ideafix> is ubuntu reiser4 fs readdy ?
<damian_> acually speaking of
<SLSneak> Say, my friend who recently installed Ubuntu 5.10 x64 on his computer is having a really wierd problem with sudo. It prompts for password, but the password is shown in clear text, and typing the correct password doesn't do anything...
<damian_> where would jack usualy be installed
<kerrian> well thats a first for me
<gnomefreak> SLSneak: it wont type anything no stars nothing
<ideafix> i think im gona isntall debian
<kerrian> first tim I've installed a linux OS, and the kernel is actually up to date...
<_mindspin> good idea
<cyblivious> i thought reiser is already an option upon installing breezy
<gnomefreak> SLSneak: type password and hit enter it will let you know if right or wrong
<BockBilbo> anyone knows where to change the rights mysqld gives to /var/run/mysqld ?
<BockBilbo> :S
<ideafix> can i use ubuntu repos with debian ?
<SLSneak> gnomefreak> It shows every character typed in clear text. Wrong password gives: "Wrong password". Correct password goes back to prompt
<_mindspin> I wouldn't
<gnomefreak> ideafix: its not advisable it can lead to a broken system
<pusling> gnomefreak: I knowwhat kernel is with breezy right now. But I am thinking of backporting latest dapper kernel unless there would be massize udev conflicts or other stuff
<_mindspin> lfs would be the best for you ideafix
<cyblivious> pusling: how's the backporting?
<gnomefreak> pusling: i think trying to backport it will give you more headaches than its worth
<_mindspin> or gentoo
<Enverex> Anyone know how to find out what version of reiser4 a partition is currently using?
<ideafix> i friend of mine tells me ubuntu is just debians test bed
<m0wax> how to I list all the packages on my system that include the letters vnc
<Madpilot> SLSneak: what happens with the gui admin tools? Try System --> Admin --> Synaptic Package Manager
<gnomefreak> ideafix: no thats what etch is
<SLSneak> Madpilot, > Doesnt work either, entering the correct password just removes the prompt.
<Madpilot> SLSneak: has someone added a root pw to Ubuntu?
<ideafix> im gona have to install ubuntu because um baned from #debian
<Enverex> Anyone?
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Hey i have a remote FTP site that I have access to and it has many files witch i would like to DL... I'm using ftp by terminal and i can seem to DL any files... The files are in the NTFS format and im sure that that is the reason why i cant dl any of the files.. the files themselves are .tar.gz files (they are Ubuntu theme packages...)
<foampeace> hellooo
<stjepan> why does ubuntu has so poor tech. support (look at gentoo tech. support)
<foampeace> anyone tried the northland game demo?
<stjepan> ?
<gnomefreak> pusling: i can promise a few things if you get 2.6.15 running on breezy you will have a hell of a time with it since all the depends have changed and with breezy repos you will not beable to get the depends
<stjepan> and it is quite hard to hack ubuntu :(
<ideafix> they seem very keen at enforcing premanent bans
<SLSneak> Madpilot, >Can't say for sure. But it's a fresh install. I can't get a hold of him right now, I was just wondering whether it was a known problem and had a quick fix. He's set on reinstalling anyway...
<ideafix> why is that stjepan  ?
<_mindspin> "im gona have to install ubuntu because um baned from #debian" and did you learn anything by that ideafix ?
<stjepan> ideafix: what?
<foampeace> ideafix: who does permbans
<ideafix> yes ive learned they are pricks
<IdleOne> famous last words!
<m0wax> how to I list all the packages on my system that include the letters vnc
<Madpilot> SLSneak: reinstall if it's a new install anyway, be sure and do a standard install...
<gnomefreak> m0wax: apt-cache search vnc
<gnomefreak> you might want to pipe it less
<SLSneak> Madpilot, will do, thx
* gnomefreak brb
<_mindspin> ideafix: for your needs and level of expertise I would suggest you to get you Linux from Scratch
<brenner> he might want to pipe through grep vnc more like it
<Gyuszk> hi
<ideafix> im going for gentoo
<ideafix> its the same thing
<damian_> am i doing this wrong
<Enverex> Same as what?
<damian_>  sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libjack.so.0 /lib
<damian_> ln: `/lib/libjack.so.0': File exists
<_jason> damian_: that's the old jack
<stjepan> ideafix: why?
<m0wax> gnomefreak:  Does that not only list the packages in the repositories that contain *vnc*?  I just want to list the ones that I have installed on my system
<pusling> gnomefreak: what kind of depends are you talkin about ?
<_mindspin> wether he chats here or in #gentoo
<ideafix> the only problem is that im banned over there too
<colm> Did the user who was wanting to set his session languge get an answer? , a client just phoned so I had to go afk for a while
<_jason> damian_: that's why it is going to be difficult
<stjepan> ideafix: why gentoo?
<damian_> i gove up been trying for 2 hours
<ideafix> i was talking to MindFreak
<_mindspin> you are begging for bans don't you?
<ideafix> i was talking to _mindspin
<stjepan> ideafix: I have used gentoo for some time and I switched to ubuntu because it isnt very good to use gentoo as desktop
<damian_> anyone know when the newest jack should be available
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Hey i have a remote FTP site that I have access to and it has many files witch i would like to DL... I'm using ftp by terminal and i can seem to DL any files... The files are in the NTFS format and im sure that that is the reason why i cant dl any of the files.. the files themselves are .tar.gz files (they are Ubuntu theme packages...)
<Enverex> stjepan, How come?
<damian_> anyone know when the newest jack should be available in apt-get form :)
<_jason> damian_: if it's in dapper make a request for a backport on the forums
<ideafix> are you mad ? gentoo is what ever you make of it
<ideafix> its all about choice
* gnomefreak though grep was for single packages
<Madpilot> damian_: you're doing the symlink wrong - read "man ln", please
<IdleOne> ideafix:  and we have all chosen ubuntu so how about you ask about ubuntu
<damian_> i did explain to me then
<damian_> its confusing me
<ideafix>  IdleOne you tryed gentoo yet ?
<ideafix> i bet you havent
<IdleOne> ubotu:  kick ideafix
<ubotu> IdleOne: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brenner> m0wax: just use synaptic
<Enverex> Is there a Reiser channel anywhere?
<IdleOne> Enverex:  try #reiser
<IdleOne> dont know if it exists
<damian_> madpilot
<Madpilot> damian_: you need both a source & a destination to symlink something - you're saying 'link "this bit" over to "here"' to the computer...
<ideafix> reiser is the best file system
<Enverex> IdleOne, it doesn't
<Enverex> ideafix, .... ok
<ideafix> its endorsed by DARPA
<IdleOne> Enverex:  sorry that was my best guess
<user__> hello everybody
<Enverex> Well, I'm crazy, I'm using Reiser4 on AMD64 :P
<liquidindian> Using gnomebaker, should I have "Rock Ridge" selected if the DVD will be used on windows?
<ideafix> ext3 sucks fsk
<damian_> i have source is /usr/local/lib/ maybe in not exactly sure where this program is looking for jack because i am doing it right
<Comet> anybody in here use an Azalea chipset onboard soundcard?
<ideafix> i think this linux channels are venting to much missinformation
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<petr> jasonr_: its working after a restart
<_jason> petr: k
<damian_> hey this is apparently available anyway but its not showing up
<petr> jasonr_: 10x
<Comet> good lord
<damian_> E: Couldn't find package libjack0.100.0-dev
<damian_> can someone else try for me tell me if it is?
<Comet> !gay
<gnomefreak> damian_: run apt-cache search libjack all the ones that are avilable from repos
<Enverex> Is there a filesystem channel on Freenode?
<thomerz> hi, i have installed ubuntu with the "server" option, now i have no symbols, sinalising the lenght when i type in a password, how do i geht them back?
<damian_> libjack0.80.0-0 - JACK Audio Connection Kit (libraries)
<damian_> libjack0.80.0-dev - JACK Audio Connection Kit (development files)
<IdleOne> Enverex:  type /list it will list all channels on the network
<damian_> already did
<_jason> thomerz: that's normal
<Scarborough> how can I check if i have the latest version of java?
<_jason> Scarborough: java -version
<Enverex> IdleOne, XChat makes kinda a mess of that, so much so that it's unreadable
<thomerz> _jason, hmmm but how do i get them?
<Scarborough> _jason: and if I want to upgrade?
<IdleOne> go to windows channel list
<_jason> thomerz: no idea, that's so no one can see the length of your password
<Enverex> Thanks
<gnomefreak> damian_: than that is what you are able to get from repos you can more than likely get the tar.gz and compile it but is it worth it in long run
<_jason> ubotu: tell Scarborough about java
<IdleOne> np
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Hey i have a remote FTP site that I have access to and it has many files witch i would like to DL... I'm using ftp by terminal and i can't seem to DL any files... The files are in the NTFS format and im sure that that is the reason why i cant dl any of the files.. the files themselves are .tar.gz files (they are Ubuntu theme packages...)
<Madpilot> thomerz: in the command line, your password is never echoed, not even as a row of *******
<pusling> what is the right dpkg --something file.deb  to check wether the depends can be installed ?
<liquidindian> If it's only going to be used on windows, should I uncheck it to be sure?  Does it matter?
<thomerz> hmm ok
<meenfreem> hi people
<Seba> files can't be in NTFS format... maybe on a NTFS filesystem
<colm> [Ubuntu] Bug, the format doesn't matter
<damian_> and brings me back to my initial problem i installed from source but it wont find it thaught apt-get would be easier isnt available yet
<thomerz> what filemanager would you recommed for xfce? is there any alternative where i can type in the location, as in nautilus with ctrl-L ?
<damian_> fuck it ibe given up for now just have to wait for these packages to become available and i can get this program working
<meenfreem> have a quick question.... a pcmcia card wants to know where my linux source tree is.... where the heck is it?
<Morfosomo> [Ubuntu] Bug, check the files have the right premisions
<gnomefreak> damian_: jack 100 is not able to be gotten from apt in breezy
<brenner> damian_: should've used checkinstall
<Comet> i use an msi motherboard with an Azalea onboard soundcard.. for some reason, whenever I change the volume whether it be through the main volume control properties, or in a program like XMMS, it doesn't adjust the volume properly.. its either all the way up, blaring, or muted completed.. and divx movies have a faint crackling in the background.. any clues?
<karlos> thomerz .. : Xfe and ROX are good
<[Ubuntu] Bug> yes but why does the site not let me dl any folders??
<_jason> damian_: are you compiling the new version of muse as well?  you can probably set where it looks for libs
<damian_> will it be
<brenner> thomerz: you can use nautilus in xfce, just run it with the --no-desktop option (or something like that)
<Enverex> Does anyone know how to find out what version of reiser4 a partition is currently using?
<IdleOne> [Ubuntu] Bug:  you may not have the right privilidges to d/l
<meenfreem> _jason, errr help needed...again :D
<colm> [Ubuntu] Bug, download folders?  try mget to get multiple files?
<karlos> thomerz: nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<thomerz> karlos, i have rox, but i would like a field where i can type in the location
<thomerz> and something smaler than nautilus
<akambi> Hello Every body!
<karlos> try Xfe
<brenner> thomerz: mc maybe?
<akambi> I wold like to install the last version of amsn on my Ubuntu distro.
<akambi> Can anybody help me?
<Niekie> Hi akambi.
<IdleOne> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn is, like, at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<damian_> lmms: error while loading shared libraries: libjack.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Comet> can't amsn be found in the synaptic package manager?
<Davey> just use GAIM
<IdleOne> yeah I think so
<damian_> someone tell me exactly what to type to make this find /usr/lib
<Madpilot> akambi: if you've got a question, just ask it and someone should be able to help...
<gnomefreak> Comet: yes it can be but depends what version you are looking for
<Niekie> I think amsn is in the Universe repositories.
<morphix> i totally forgot this.. but how do i mount a ntfs partition so all users can read it?
<akambi> I already have the package of amsn0.95
<morphix> just the command in shell
<gnomefreak> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<Comet> the version that's easiest to install :)
<Comet> hehe
<karlos> damian_: try installing the jack dev packages/librarys
<gnomefreak> its in universe :)
<Niekie> Yup :)
<damian_> hmm ive given up have them installed
<akambi> but I dont know what to do with it
<Comet> i can't quite figure out this sound issue.. the volume just blares at full volume, or muted completely.. nothing in between
<colm> akambi: to install the latest versions of things you typically need to install from source
<damian_> will the 0.100.0  vcersion ever be available?
<damian_> will the 0.100.0  vcersion ever be available?
<damian_> will the 0.100.0  version ever be available?
<bliss> hello all
<colm> akambi, if you're not sure how to do this, perhaps it's better to make do with the stable version provided in the repository
<Seveas> hi bliss
<akambi> colm: I ve find the last version of amsn on its homepage
<bliss> hi Seveas
<karlos> damian_ : get demudi and dual boot it with ubuntu and do your music with that .. that's what I do. I also have a machine running Planet CCRMA and I've started messing about with musix
<colm> akambi, what benefit does the latest version give you that makes you think you need it?
<akambi> colm: I was used to work with mandriva, thats why I dont know how to manage pacjkages with Ubuntu
<bliss> root@40as# netstat -at | grep 32812
<bliss> tcp        0      0 localhost:ssh           localhost:32812         ESTABLISHED
<bliss> does this mean ssh is on port 32812 and not 22
<akambi> colm: The latest version support webcam
<IdleOne> akambi:  in terminal sudo apt-get install amsn
<karlos> damian : Musix already uses the jack 1.0
<Seveas> bliss, no, it means that the client connects from port 32812 to the server running on port ssh (22), try netstat -nat | grep 22
<colm> akambi, ok that seems a worthy addition!  you'll have to read the instructions on the amsn website for installing
<karlos> it's an argentinian distro
<karlos> now comes in english too
<akambi> Thanx IdleOne ! I ll try That one
<varsendagger> hey, i have a commision to design a animation of a small room i need to be able to move around in this room, what should i use to accomplish this?
<colm> akambi, that will install version 0.94, does that version have the feature you want?
<karlos> varsendagger : blender
<Seveas> varsendagger, blender?
<Seveas> karlos, hehe 
<damian_> probably the best idea
<dylan_> How do I view my Windows Network in the Network Servers thingy?
<colm> varsendagger, quake3?
<akambi> IdleOne: I gett this error msg: couldnt find pakage
<dylan_> Nothing shows up?
<gnomefreak> i didnt think the amsn version in breezy had cam support but i dont use it so im not really sure
<varsendagger> have you guys done anything like that?
<akambi> whereas the package is in my home dir
<Seveas> varsendagger, not me 
<bliss> Seveas you see I cannnot connect to my computer from uotside for some reason only router firewall and that has port forward 22 tcp tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<bliss> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:22            127.0.0.1:32812         ESTABLISHED
<bliss> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32812         127.0.0.1:22            ESTABLISHED
<mopatop> hey guys anyone know if it's possible to netboot a breezy live CD? we need to rescue a machine with no floppy or CD, and we can't get at the HDD
<[balayhashi] > How can I verify if my raid device is working?
<gnomefreak> akambi: you need universe enabled
<Seveas> bliss, please don't paste in here...
<bliss> sorry
<varsendagger> colm good idea
<akambi> gnomefreak: How can I enable universe?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell akambi about universe
<Seveas> bliss, netstat -tln, output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kyo> Whats the command to switch to KDE?
<gnomefreak> akambi: read the pm ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> kyo: log out of gnome and click on sessions and choose kde
<bliss> Seveas ok
<colm> kyo, have you installed kde?
<kyo> colm, yes
<kyo> just now ...
<kyo> do I need to restart?
<colm> follow gnomefreak's advice
<gnomefreak> is there something like dreamweavers for ubntu
<damian_> musix?
<karlos> gnomefreak : yes .. nvu
<colm> gnomefreak, nvu - but it's poor in comparison
<kyo> gnomefreak, I did but the KDE option didn't show up
<akambi> thanx Ubotu
<gnomefreak> kyo: run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> thanks guys ill look at it
<pusling> gnomefreak: whatabout quanta or bluefish or something like that ?
<gnomefreak> pusling: never used them but ty i will check on them
<kyo> gnomefreak, if I do that it wants to install the whole thing over again (takes hours of my time ...) when I was installing a few files didn't install ...
<karlos> damian_ : http://www.musix.org.ar/en/index.html
<colm> quanta and bluefish are more HTML editors thoug...
<varsendagger> what is musix?
<karlos> a music distro
<varsendagger> sorry i got it
<karlos> like demudi
<adub> does anyone know where kismet logs are kept
<kyo> So whats the command line to start KDE? I'm curious
<pusling> startkde ?
<gnomefreak> kyo: if you did it the first time than it shouldnt do it again
<kyo> hmm
<gnomefreak> if it does it again than it wasnt installed the first time
<kyo> fine let me apt-get again and lets see ...
<kyo> gnomefreak, when I run sudo apt-get it says "0 upgrade, 135 newly installed" it takes up 319mbs... install? If I press yes, will it unpack or fetch the files from ubuntu server?
<akambi> I ve enabled Universe and backport but I just find the amsn0.94 version and the cvs version.
<adub> where does kismet keep log files?
<gnomefreak> kyo: sudo apt-get what?
<kyo> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mandavi> did someone succeed with using gaijm in combination with a talk.google account?
<IdleOne> adub: /kismet/logs  ?
<gnomefreak> kyo: that tells me its not installed
<bliss> Seveas done as suggested to bastebin
<gnomefreak> kyo: it will grab the files from server first than unpack and install them
<akambi> Can't I install a package I ve download from the web, without using repositories?
* kyo sighs
<Adri2000> akambi: yes you can
<kyo> But I spent 4 hours downloading it ...
<gnomefreak> akambi: depends what type of file it is
<Adri2000> akambi: sudo dpkg -i the_package.deb
<kyo> I think I aborted before it can finish installing or something
<kyo> but there was an error ...
<adub> idleone thank i found it /var/logs/kismet
<IdleOne> there you go :)
<akambi> Thanx Adri2000
<gnomefreak> kyo: they might be downloaded already than
<kyo> gnomefreak, yes thats what I think it is ...
<kyo> gnomefreak, so whats the command line to switch to kde?
<gnomefreak> kyo: but they are not installed
<kyo> I see
<gnomefreak> run it again and should install them unless you get more errors
<kyo> So instead of apt-get install what command do I use
<kyo> Hmm
<gnomefreak> kyo: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Linuxchips> hello....i have a question about acpi_fakekey? Can somebody help me, please.
<Adri2000> !ask
<kyo> my bad ... I see its just installing files that it missed previously, not the whole thing
<gnomefreak> !+ask
<ubotu> [ask]  just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<IdleOne> kyo if the packages are on your system apt-get install package.name will install the
<Adri2000> :)
<IdleOne> them *
<Linuxchips> in acpi_fakekey i have only aliases. where is the real code?
<mopatop> hey guys anyone know if it's possible to netboot a breezy live CD? we need to rescue a machine with no floppy or CD, and we can't get at the HDD
<IdleOne> !netboot
<ubotu> netboot is, like, totally, a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Linuxchips> @Adri2000 do you know what I mean?
<Adri2000> no sorry Linuxchips i don't know
<petr> is there a way to show a blinking icon similar to winxp when i get connected to the net?
<petr> i want to know when internet is used and when internet is not used
<Seveas> petr, add the network monitor to your panel
<MrKip> little question what is a descent tool for rar file support in ubuntu 64
<Adri2000> petr: maybe a gnome applet ? network monitor
<mopatop> IdleOne: I don't want to do an install though, I need to boot a live CD
<petr> hi how to add those things
<Linuxchips> is anybody out there who can tell me where i`ll found the "real code" behind a fakekey????
<Adri2000> petr: right click > add
<Protex> Guys, how do I register my nickname in here? The bot thingy is telling me too, =o.
<petr> gr8
<Adri2000> Protex: on freenode ? /msg nickserv help register
<Protex> thank you!
<MrKip> does anyone know if unrar (or something like it) exists in 64 bits
<Protex> Nothing in the repos?
<IdleOne> mopatop:  sorry but I dont know how to netboot a livecd
<Linuxchips> join #ubuntu-de
<vignesh> hi
<mopatop> IdleOne: okay cheers
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Hey, I am using FTP from terminal and connect to the remote site fine and i can see all my files... But when I try to DL the files using 'mget' it asks me to name the remote file (i do) and the local file to save the info (i do) and then it comes up with two messages asking if i want to DL the two folders and a say 'yes' and then the errors come...  '200 PORT Command Sucessfull 550 Ubuntu Theme: The system cannot find the file' any reason why 
<vignesh> This is my first time on #ubuntu...
<IdleOne> vignesh:  welcome
<Protex> Yes, welcome!
<vignesh> Thanks...
<Protex> It's my first time on IRC in general, lol
<vignesh> Do I have to signup or something...
<MrKip> Protex: dunno cant find it probly just me mind giving it a look
<gnomefreak> bbl
<IdleOne> vignesh:  if you want you can register your nickname
<vignesh> How ?
<IdleOne> vignesh:  type /msg nickserv help register
<bliss> Seveas can you take a look at pastebin please and tell me what you think
<Protex> MrKip: I'm on 32BIT, we would have different repos I think.
<vignesh> REGISTER plm123qaz
<Protex> MrKip: How'd you get the text red btw?
<vignesh> SET
<[Ubuntu] Bug> Anyone: any help
<m0wax> I can't get my vncserver on ubuntu to use kde can anyone help?  I think its something to do with my ~/.vnc/xstartup configuration
<bl> hello all..
<IdleOne> vignesh:  all comands to nicksev start with /msg nickserv
<Seveas> bliss, I think that looks alright
<brenner> Protex: if someone uses your nick, the post will be highlighted for you
<bl> i hope to give help if you can..
<Protex> Ahh, thanks brenner!
<brenner> welcome
<bl> does anyone here can support me as to install a minimal ubuntu into mys usb stick??
<bl> 1GB
<bliss> Seveas how can I check if anything is blocking port 22 --my isp is not
<Seveas> bl, search the wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com/Installing is a good starting point
<TokenBad> has anyone done shoutcast and using xmms plugin to serve music to it or have any other ways that can serve music to shoutcast server on ubuntu?
<Seveas> bliss, did you mess with any kind of firewall on your machine? If not, then it's your router 
<bl> already seen..
<adri> can ubuntu package be installed in debian system?
<g-thunder> hallo
<g-thunder> uogrzkopfhkhjklhgjklghjklghjklghjklghjklghghl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bl> i found if possible an user already make this approach..
<Seveas> adri, it may cause problems
<adri> ok....
<Seveas> adri, if you insist on it, recompile the package on your debian system
<xualo> anyone from australia? i need the source list please
<Seveas> !tell xualo about easysource
<adri> i thought so... but not  sure
<bliss> Seveas there is a firewall but I notice that on boot up its not configured so IT does not start --but is there way of checking if 22 is being blocked
<adri> where can i find how to recompile package on debian system?
<xualo> i this thing will fix my source list?
<brenner> xualo: why? what's wrong with it?
<Seveas> bliss, iptables -L
<IdleOne> xualo:  it should tell you how to fix it
<xualo> ahh ok
<UBUNTU> hi...
<xualo> i coz i put another list from US and when i put apt-get update it says please repair or fix your source list :\
<foampeace> hi
<xualo> i'll see if i can fix it
<UBUNTU> Anyone created their own custom version of Ubuntu livecd ?
<foampeace> how do i launch something with a keyboard shortcut...i see predefined gnome shortcuts
<jetscreamer> make a new one
<_jason> ubotu: tell foampeace about shortcut
<UBUNTU> Press the keyboard shortcut..
<IdleOne> UBUNTU:  and your english has improved greatly since you changed your nick
<foampeace> thanks
<UBUNTU> What ?
<djp> just installed ubuntu, however i get a ntp synchronization failure on boot. how do i fix this?
<IdleOne> nm
<jetscreamer> him say you speekee english doubleplusgooder
<foampeace> whats xkill?
<IdleOne> lmfao jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> an x version of kill ?
<UBUNTU> Ok....This is my first time here....
<IdleOne> funny you have the same username as vignesh
<jetscreamer> or frontend to maybe
<jetscreamer> !info xkill
<ubotu> xkill: (X client - xkill), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.99.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 60 kB
<UBUNTU> Really...I thought i changed it...
<IdleOne> indeed
<foampeace> maybe xkill is more agressive kill like kill the process
<UBUNTU> I get it now... :D I tried registering but it failed...
<jetscreamer> /ns help register
<Engla> Heyhey. I can't get notify-send to work... it just stalls and nothing shows up if I try to send anything
<bliss> Seveas I have pasted it in pastbin ---nothing showing as far as I can see
<UBUNTU> @ IdleOne... Have you made your own custom livecd based on Ubuntu ?
<brenner> djp: searched the forum yet?
<IdleOne> UBUNTU:  no I have not
<UBUNTU> Idleone : I did one last week...A very minor update..Added beep media player,vlc and gcc
<blacking> anyone with experience about yaboot under Ubuntu??
<UBUNTU> I am planning to remove openoffice and add a few packages for college use..
<Yorchi> Dapper Drake, At least! :)
<UBUNTU> What do you use Idleone ?
<IdleOne> UBUNTU:  dont you think openoffice would be useful to a college student?
<djp> brenner, looking... it tells me how to disable ntp if it is slow at startup, but i wondered if i could just get it working?
<UBUNTU> IdleOne : Its too slow... on  a low end system..
<IdleOne> granted
<djp> brenner, i found this... http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2524667
<UBUNTU> How come your colour changed ?
<brenner> djp: did you config your net setup at install?  b/c ntpdate is synching the clock with an external server
<screach> wow  there are a lot of users here
<akambi> thanx every body!! I succeeded to install Amsn_0.95
<IdleOne> UBUNTU:  because I didnt type your nick
<Madpilot> djp: you can set ntp up to run while Ubuntu is running
<UBUNTU> What else do you think I can add /remove to free up space ?
<djp> brenner, yes. everything seems to be working fine apart from ntp at startup...
<UBUNTU> I have got to learn a lot here..
<UBUNTU> I am using X-Chat..What about  you ?
<IdleOne> !devellop
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !develop
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<IdleOne> beats me dude
<akambi> I am using Amule, and the server tells me that i have a low ID cuz I am behind a firewall, Thus I ve not configure one
<akambi> Does anybody know how i can fix that
<UBUNTU> Oh...
<ablomen> akambi, your router could have one
<UBUNTU> What do you use ?
<kwiat> oot up breezy 64 i'm getting (the only) failure of "mount local filesystems". my system is completely usable but doesnt displays the windows partition and an fat32 file exchange partition (both arranged before). do you have an idea?
<brenner> djp: by failure i take it you mean you get a [fail]  thing at the right of screen, but you can still login and run gnome?
<akambi> Ablomen: In that case hat can I do
<kwiat> sorry, my message was: i need help - everytime i boot up breezy 64 i'm getting (the only) failure of "mount local filesystems". my system is completely usable but doesnt displays the windows partition and an fat32 file exchange partition (both arranged before). do you have an idea?
<ablomen> akambi, look at the manual of your router to see how you can open the ports that amule needs
<akambi> ok thanx
<ablomen> np good luck
<UBUNTU> Bye...IdleOne... See you maybe tomorrow if you will chat then...
<akambi> kwiat: have U tried to edit the fstab file?
<UBUNTU> quit
<djp> brenner, yes
<kwiat> akambi, sorry i'm a newbie
<colm> n
<djp> brenner, eveything gives an ok except for the ntp sync, which displays fail
<kwiat> akambi how can i do that
<akambi> what kind of partyition do you have kwiat
<kwiat> akambi could there be any log file showing what problem i have?
<kwiat> akambi, what do you mean?`
<farous> am trying to change the default open program to open .lyx files on nautiluse useng the open with menu from properties but does not seem to work. Anyone knows how can i set it and why it is not working
<brenner> djp: i had the same problem.  my guess is that the n/work is being setup *after* the synch attempt.  but i'm not certain that that is the case
<pigor> hi :-) is there any german speaking ubuntu channel?
<_mindspin> yep
<Enverex> Anyone know how to find out what version of reiser4 a partition is currently using?
<_mindspin> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<djp> brenner, did you disable the service?
<brenner> pigor: #ubuntu-de
<_mindspin> that was for you akambi
<ablomen> farous, try right klicking on a .lyx file and look at the last tab
<akambi> open the file /etc/fstab with gedit
<brenner> djp: yes.  but i'm on dialup, so i'm not connected at bootup anyway. :)
<pigor> brenner: thank you
<ablomen> farous, i meant right klick, the properties
<akambi> kwiat: open the file /etc/fstab with gedit
<kwiat> akambi ok! ill do so
<lemsx1> Enverex: fdisk -l /dev/hda ??
<farous> ablomen: that is what i am doing. whenever i check the lyx program i just get an empty field
<alvaro_> hol
<djp> brenner, ah, ok. :)
<Winnfield> hi, can anyone help me? i'm trying to compile a program but i take an error (/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl)
<Yoni> Hi all
<djp> brenner, thanks all the same....
<ablomen> farous, when you open it in a editor? (thats what you want to do right?)
<akambi> kwiat: This file display partitions that will be mounted at startup
<farous> ablomen: i wnt the default appl to open .lyx files to be lyx
<alvaro_> hola
<Yoni> How can I FULLY uninstall a package that I installed via "apt-get install" from the console[ ? ] 
<Yoni> I'm connecting to my Linux box from a remote box via an SSH connection..
<kwiat> akambi ive sent you a personal message
<farous> is it because lyx a qt program ?
<_jason> Yoni: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<ablomen> farous, ok thats right klick => properties => open with => add
<Enverex> lemsx1, No, deffinately not
<Enverex> /dev/sda3               1       10396    83505838+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Yoni> Thank you :)
<Enverex> My Reiser4 partition is deffinately not NTFS
<farous> ablomen: i am trying to do that but it is not working. I said that in my original post and ever since
<Enverex> Random shots in the dark aren't going to help...
<lemsx1> Enverex: weird. i guess you formatted that partition after a windows installation created it?
<farous> ablomen: i select the program from the list then hitting enter does not add it to the openweith list
<Enverex> lemsx1, : No, no I didn't
<ablomen> farous, ah ok
<Gyuszk> bye
<Enverex> fdisk will NOT tell me what version of reiser4 I am using
<lemsx1> Enverex: fdisk doesn't lie
<lemsx1> Enverex: the format of the partition is definitely different
<ablomen> farous, wait a sec i had something for that im gonna look it up
<lemsx1> Enverex: but the string for the "name" or type of the partition are set by whatever you used to create the partition
<farous> thanx ablomen
<akambi> kwiat: i didnt get Ur pm.
<lemsx1> Enverex: i don't use reiser, so, i can't help you there.
<akambi> sorry
<akambi> Try again
<bside> hello
<bside> how can i treat a rpm file ?
<Jemt> Greetings. We are holding a large computer gathering this week and was wondering how we can determine what ports are open on our internet connection - any suggestions?
<brenner> bside: carefully.  they bite
<Jemt> Ie I need to determine if the connection can be used for WoW
<_jason> bside: give it candy?  what are you trying to install?
<IdleOne> lol
<bside> the mc
<Jemt> .. and ofcause I'm running Linux (don't have WoW installed)
<IdleOne> !candy
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<Jemt> bside: Midnight Commander?
<bside> yes
<Jemt> bside: Why not 'apt-get install mc' ?
<ablomen> farous, sorry i cant find it anymore i found it after a lot of googling, sorry
<blacking> link, book or other as start a small distro from scratch
<blacking> tahnks
<farous> no problem thanks for hour help though :)
<Jemt> blacking: LinuxFromScratch (search google)
<kwiat> sorry, can anyone help with this boot up error: "mounting local file system ... failed"?
<ablomen> farous, you can try to make a litle bash script that opens the app and use that as standerd app
<damian_> ha finally got this thing working
<bside> working :) thx
<_jason> damian_: what did you end up doing?
<damian_> renamed libjack0.100.0 to libjack.so.0
<Goshawk> what are the differencies between "ia64" and "amd64"?
<damian_> but thank you everyone for your help
<bside> can i see the ntfs partitions ?
<farous> hmm might try that though it is strange it won't open directly
<damian_> 'temporary fix"
<bside> i mean the files on them
<brenner> Jemt: use firestarter to manage iptables maybe?  not sure.
<farous> i have it listed in the programs list
<_jason> damian_: ok, but those things are managed by the package manager :/  you should really divert those and then do it if you have to do it that way.  Do the other apps that depend on jack still work?
<farous> i can even open the file with it :)
<damian_> yep cos ir enamed the newer version
<damian_> everythging else is using hte old one
<ablomen> farous, yeah its strange, still a litle bit bugy nautilus i guess
<_jason> damian_: I see, so you just renamed what was in /usr/local?
<farous> :)
<lab2> hey, who is this??
<brenner> yo mama
<damian_> there wasnt a libjack.so.0 in /usr.local/lib
<ablomen> lab2, this is the ubuntu irc channel i guess ;)
<lab2> is your
<damian_> turns out thats what it was looking for all along and wheere it was
<Jemt> brenner: It's a firewall - I need to scan a network
<_jason> damian_: ah I see
<Yoni> Although I tried to delete apache package with the cmd:  apt-get remove --purge packagename -- it showed lie it removed it from my DB tough all the files still exist in /etc/apache + /etc/init.d & so on... how can I FULLY remove it?
<damian_> some reason the file i needed was called libjack.0.100.0.so.0
<iGad_bigdisk> hi
<Yoni> *lie = like
<ubuntu_ha> hello, can anybody tell me which package should i install to get phreads lib ?
<damian_> i had rather
<damian_> its late im not thinking staright lol
<lab2> ei, vc fala portugus
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<brenner> damian_: 4 past 3 right?
<iGad_bigdisk> small question... I have a brandnew server here with a 12 port 3ware 9550SX, containing about 5TB of HDD space... any chance I can use about 20GB for Ubuntu and the other 4.980TB for data (as one partion)?
<damian_> yes
<damian_> where u from?
<lemsx1> Goshawk: http://www.planetamd64.com/lofiversion/index.php/t5410.html http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/35963-cpu-naming-schemes-x86-386-486-586-amd-64-ia64-em64t.html
<Blixou> bonjour  vous
<brenner> melb
<ubuntu_ha> ?
<ubuntu_ha> anybody?
<ines> anyone knows if firestarter allows to block an ip we provide graphically?
<lemsx1> ines: what's "graphically" ?
<ablomen> iGad_bigdisk, i think so, had problems with the fs?
<ivonchi> holas
<damian_> whoever was talking about muse and dehmudi i have vst's working now in linux its mad!!
<damian_> fucking amazing to see excuse my language
<Goshawk> hi lemsx1
<lemsx1> Goshawk: hello
<lemsx1> Goshawk: i'm not too sure what you meant by the differences of the two. but the first link answers most of those questions
<damian_> next i gotta wait for this program lmms to be able to load all my fl projects and im set
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: not yet... but the array seems to be divided into sda / sdb / sdc, although I did not configure this in the bios...
<lemsx1> Goshawk: remember intel copied amd64 and rename it to EM64T
<Goshawk> thanks, lemsx1 have you switched to ubuntu?
<lemsx1> Goshawk: a long time ago
<lemsx1> Goshawk: i just finished installing Dapper on this box
<ablomen> iGad_bigdisk, it doesnt seem to see the raid config right?
<Goshawk> sure? i thought you had a debian core :D
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: so I figured this must have something to do with partition size limitations or something
<brenner> ubuntu_ha: phreads?
<Davey|Laptop> TML: any thoughts on this?
<Davey|Laptop>  Feb 17 11:05:36 mail2 amavis[23073] : (23073-03) Passed, <sean@phparch.com> -> <davey@crtx.org>, Message-ID: <43F5F4E7.3000901@phparch.com>, Hits: -1.385
<Davey|Laptop> scoates Feb 17 11:05:36 mail2 postfix/smtp[22310] : 9796A818079: to=<davey@crtx.org>, orig_to=<davey@phparch.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] , delay=1, status=sent (250 2.6.0 Ok, id=23073-03, from MTA: 250 Ok: queued as 1E517818086)
<Davey|Laptop> scoates Feb 17 11:05:42 mail2 postfix/smtp[23069] : 1E517818086: to=<davey@crtx.org>, relay=crtx.org[208.185.251.165] , delay=6, status=bounced (host crtx.org[208.185.251.165]  said: 550 5.7.1 <davey@crtx.org>... Access denied (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<blacking> fantastic resource linuxfromscratch
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: It does... although I needed dapper flight 3 to make the 3ware 9550 work
<lemsx1> Goshawk: ubuntu is debian :-)
<Protex> Guys I have a question, when I upgrade to Dapper I will need to reinstall VMware right? The modules won't just attach themselves to the new kernel?
<blacking> but is there anyone here with Apple experience??
<ines> lemsx1: meant that if we could use firestarter gui to do it, as I'm sure that there's a way through the command line.
<lemsx1> Goshawk: just now i get my packages from ubuntu.com and not debian.org ;-)
<iGad_bigdisk> blacking: depending on your problem... a little
<lemsx1> ines: ah, sure. there is a Policy section of Firestarter to allow you to add and remove IPs
<ablomen> iGad_bigdisk, then you should have no problems, if it doesnt work with fdisk you should google about linux with big diskspaces, havnt got a 4tb box laing around here to try ;)
<xualo> the list i got from this website (http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic) when i do apt-get update it says E: Some index files failed to download,You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems, any reason why?
<netsurf3> hi all i am using ndiswrapper but i used the -m option in the wrong order (i didn't modprobe first) and the driver refuses to load on boot causing an majour irritation anychance of telling me what i need to change?
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: no time huh... I know the feeling :)
<Half-Left> Nvidia driver will not work at all with Dapper, any ideas?
<ablomen> iGad_bigdisk, lol more like no money :p
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: errr... just missed the N in havnt :p
<blacking> sure, i should install an ubuntu distro inside an external drive ..
<Protex> Half-Left Dapper has the latest in the repositories "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Goshawk> lemsx1, thank that link solved my question
<kwiat> when im trying to mount a fat32 partition im getting this error message: kwiat@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /media/windows
<kwiat> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda7,
<kwiat>        missing codepage or other error
<kwiat>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kwiat>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kwiat> what does that mean?
<lemsx1> Goshawk: i took what you typed and paste it just like that on Google.com ;-) the first link that came up was that
<blacking> my machine is an powerbook g4
<Half-Left> Protex: yes tried that and dont work, even a manual install dont work
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: ohwell... I'll try google then. Thanks anyway :)
<DVSoftware> hello
<petr> how to open encrypted zip files (created by winzip)?
<ablomen> ablomen, good luck :)
<brenner> kwiat: you aren't using the right syntax for one
<DVSoftware> i'd like to ask one thing
<Protex> Half-Left: Sorry, I have no idea then. Is nvidia-kernel-source installed?
<Half-Left> Protex: even with the vanilla kernel it dont work
<DVSoftware> while i was still using ubuntulinux
<brenner> kwiat: sys > help > starter guide > windows partitions
<DVSoftware> i have created this logo http://www.fun-zone.org/mkportal/templates/FunZoneV2/images/logo.jpg
<dejan_> someone to help with installation JDK 1.6 beta??
<ines> lemsxl: I would think that it's in Policy tab, Inbound traffic policy, but there are 2 boxes: One is called "Allow connections from host", the other "Allow service".
<Protex> Half-Left: Sorry friend, I don't know then.
<DVSoftware> and now, i can't remember
<DVSoftware> what font it is
<Goshawk> lemsx1, are you upgrading to dapper to use xgl?
<kwiat> brenner, thanks
<xualo> anyone?
<DVSoftware> it's in ubuntu
<petr> how to open encrypted zip files (created by winzip)?
<colm> sudo apt-get install unzip
<Half-Left> I have everything in place for the nvidia driver, but it's saying no glx module found, cannot find module nvidia, even though it's loaded
<ines> lemsxl: guess I'm looking for the "Block connections from host" window, but can't.
<ines> lemsxl: Or is it Outbound traffic policy?
<DVSoftware> can somebody please tell me what that font is? i think it begins with letter "m"
<xualo> the list i got from this website (http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic) when i do apt-get update it says E: Some index files failed to download,You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems, any reason why?
<ablomen> petr, you can try 7zip, they have a linux version
<Protex> Half-Left: Have you tried just for tryings sake, uninstalling, rebooting, installing again?
<dejan_> can I install JDK 1,6 beta in my ubuntu?
<Half-Left> Protex: yes, the nvidia-glx worked but after putting my computer on today it dont
<petr> ya i remember
<Protex> Half-Left: And you haven't changed anything since then? Dapper is in Developmental Release, they did say that X would randomly break.
<Yoni> ow can I stop services that are running in the background from the console? like Apache? sshd? & so on?
<Half-Left> Protex: no, but you maybe right about the Xorg breakage
<Protex> Yoni: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop   I think.
<Yoni> When I'm doing this, I'm getting: Stopping web server: apacheNo process in pidfile `/var/run/apache.pid' found running; none killed.
<colm> Yoni, ls /etc/init.d to see services
<ablomen> Yoni, killall apache
<bside> where can i find radeon drivers for an ati video ?
<colm> ablomen, lol
<akambi> hello! Does anybody know where I can find a precompiled version of E17 for Ubuntu
<ablomen> colm, well it works ;)
<vithos> everytime i leave badblocks -n running overnight from a ubuntu livecd, when i wake up my monitor is in standby and i can't get it to return from it, and i can't ^C blindly to stop the hard disk activity and have to cold boot and surely lose data
<colm> ablomen, indeed!
<Yoni> apache: no process killed
<colm> apache2
<brenner> DVSoftware: you sure?  i don't see any similarity with any of the m* fonts
<ablomen> Yoni, apache2 srry
<Yoni> tried that too, same respond
<Yoni> apache2: no process killed
<ablomen> Yoni, than its not running
<Protex> Yoni, are you sure it's even running?
<lemsx1> Goshawk: yes. i want to use Xgl
<DVSoftware> Brendon: well, at least i'm sure that it's in ubuntu, for m, i'm not really sure
<Yoni> yes, I cant remove it..
<ablomen> Yoni, try "ps -ax | grep apache"
<DVSoftware> brenner: can you please pastebin your fonts list?
<brenner> DVSoftware: it's brenner.  MgOpen Moderna maybe
<Goshawk> lemsx1, i'm looking in launchpad, a new version of xserver-xgl is ready
<ablomen> Yoni, that should show you if its running or not
<Goshawk> lemsx1, it crashed my amd64 dapper
<ablomen> Yoni, (as in paste your output here)
<petr> there r two files here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=111810
<petr> which one shud i download ?
<lemsx1> ines: do you want connections to the outside world? are you running a server? from a desktop i don't block anything going out. only connections coming in (whch are blocked by default). i use the inbound policy to open some ports to some hosts
<DVSoftware> brenner: it's not MgOpen Moderna, it's greek
<brenner> DVSoftware: where is it exactly?
<brenner> DVSoftware: the font has "greek" in it?
<petr> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=111810
<ablomen> petr, the p7zip one
<petr> ok
<Cwiiis> Hi all - can anyone tell me where the list of modules is on dapper that gets used when reconfiguring the kernel and creating the initramfs? I've tried /etc/mkinitramfs/modules and that doesn't work, unless there's some magic to activate it?
<DVSoftware> no but mgopen is greek
<lemsx1> Goshawk: ah, that's exactly what i want. i don't want to install xgl from source
<colm> petr, if you don't mind command line, try simple unzip instead
<colm> sudo apt-get install unzip
<Goshawk> lemsx1, didn't you know that they are in universe?
<Yoni> ablomen, can I pm you the answer? it's 2 lines long..
<lemsx1> Goshawk: amd64 ... did you read in freedesktop.org to see if that's supported by Xgl already?
<Goshawk> lemsx1, and they work well for x86
<Yoni> or should I paste it here?
<ablomen> colm, that didnt work with encrypted files did it?
<colm> ablomen, oh, never tried
<ablomen> Yoni, shure pm it
<lemsx1> Goshawk: i'm installing dapper now... it's still not done
<Goshawk> lemsx1, yep it's supported but it "seems" to be compile with a bad flag for amd64, maybe this new version is ok
<[olli] > hmm, where in evolution can i change the email format to text-only emails?
<Goshawk> lemsx1, it crashed my X server, i had to came back to breezy, now i'm testing Xgl on a chroot envirorment
<ablomen> Yoni, i dont realy care anyway, people wont hate you for posting 2 lines here
<petr> ablomen: downloaded
<ubuntu_ha> hmm, gcc doesnt work
<ubuntu_ha> can anybody help me
<ubuntu_ha> i am having immense trouble with it
<Goshawk> lemsx1, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds
<ablomen> petr, ok what kind of file is it?
<colm> ubuntu_ha, symptoms?
<petr> ablomen: its a tar.bz2 file
<netsurf3> hi all i am using ndiswrapper but i used the -m option in the wrong order (i didn't modprobe first) and the driver refuses to load on boot causing an majour irritation anychance of telling me what i need to change?
<dejan_> how to install this: jdk-6-rc-bin-b71-linux-i586-09_feb_2006.bin
<ablomen> petr, ok just extract that
<dejan_> help
<ubuntu_ha> colm: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<thegladiator> whats the linux equivalent for ipconfig ?
<ubuntu_ha> what can i do to fix this issue?
<Yoni> ifconfig
<thegladiator> i am trying to clear the IP and refetch using DHCP
<colm> ubuntu_ha, how did you install gcc?
<ablomen> thegladiator, ifconfig
<brenner> dejan_: ./<binfile>
<ubuntu_ha> synaptic
<thegladiator> ablomen, how about releasing IP ?
<snowblink> thegladiator, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<petr> ablomen: extracted
<lemsx1> Goshawk: chroot!
<dejan_> ok
<Goshawk> lemsx1, just upgrade to dapper and do apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz (be careful it's unstable, and it's not the debian meaning of unstable :D)
<thegladiator> i need to release the IP , like ipconfig /release
<ablomen> petr, ok does it have a .sh file or something like that?
<lemsx1> Goshawk: good. i have a launchpad account ;-)
<thegladiator> and fetch back using ipconfig /renew
<petr> ablomen: yes install.sh
<DVSoftware> thegladiator: these are windows commands
<lemsx1> Goshawk: experimental-unstable ? lol
<brenner> ubuntu_ha: install build-essential
<thegladiator> DVSoftware, looking for linux equivalent
<ubuntu_ha> ok i try
<DVSoftware> man dhclient
<colm> ubuntu_ha, what software are you trying to install?
<ablomen> petr, ok go to that folder with the terminal, do "chmod 755 ./install.sh" and then "sudo ./install.sh
<dejan_> brenner: Permission denied :(
<ubuntu_ha> i am trying to install money-httpd and thttpd
<ubuntu_ha> both failed LOL..trying to install build-essential now as advised
<lemsx1> ines: i guess i misunderstood you. all incoming traffic is blocked by default, so you don't have to do anything
<wastrel> hello
<Horo86> hi!
<colm> ubuntu_ha, try /etc/make.conf
<ubuntu_ha> whee
<ubuntu_ha> it works brenner!
<ubuntu_ha> colm : fixed
<colm> ubuntu_ha - CFLAGS?
<ablomen> petr, any luck?
<adri> how to recompile ubuntu package on debian system?
<petr> ablomen: line 44, 56, 65 command not found
<hatake_kakashi> !tell adri about gcc
<chell> !tell chell about debian
<pianoboy3333> Can you password protect text files?
<hatake_kakashi> adri: you also need build-essential
<ablomen> petr, darn.. maybe theres something on the sites faq..
<thegladiator> pianoboy3333, not directly I guess zip it ?
<thegladiator> zip as in compress*
<adri> i mean.... in debian system... how to use debian package?
<pianoboy3333> kk......
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt-get is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<pianoboy3333> !protect
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ablomen> adri, sudo dpkg -i package
<adri> ups sorry... in debian system .... how to use ubuntu package
<hatake_kakashi> pianoboy3333: just chmod it to 000 and you have no access to it
<hatake_kakashi> or chown
<Protex> pianoboy3333 You can change the file permissions to lets say, root, and then you'd have to be a root user to view them.
<pianoboy3333> I guess...
<pianoboy3333> thats a good idea
<adri> i would like to use open office 2.0 from ubuntu instead of open office 1.1.3 from built in debian in debian system
<adri> i was told to recompile the package, but how?
<adri> try googlling, what is the key word?
<Protex> adri: Would it be easier to just go to openoffice.org and follow instructions from there?
<ablomen> adri, i think that isnt going to be easy, it will be compatibility hell... just install ubuntu ;)
<petr> they have not even given how to install 7zip for linux
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: think I found the problem...
<adri> ok
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: 3ware has this nice little option in it's bios called '2TB autocarving'
<hatake_kakashi> adri: you might as well compile oo.o from source and install it from there
<adri> i think i'll download from... oo then use check install...
<NET||abuse> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<adri> ok thank...
<Protex> adri: sounds like a plan.
<adri> thank you for answering......
<tritium> adri: you can use an ubuntu deb-src repo, and then apt-get source --build <package>
<ablomen> iGad_bigdisk, lol ok thats nice... :S
<ablomen> iGad_bigdisk, so its a bios thinh?
<ablomen> *thing
<petr> ablomen:
<iGad_bigdisk> ablomen: Think so... I turned it off, now I have to rebuild the entire(!) array :s
<ablomen> iGad_bigdisk, well good luck, hope it works
<dejan_> how to install : jdk-6-rc-bin-b71-linux-i586-09_feb_2006.bin  ??
<iGad_bigdisk> thanks, me to ;)
<ablomen> petr, try googling for "7zip on ubuntu"
<hunger> I got a procmail setup that filters my mails into several maildirs. What is the best way to integrate that into evolution?
<petr> ok
<lemsx1> adri: install apt-src on debian (or ubuntu or xandros) and add the deb-src entry for the packages you want to back port and do: apt-src install PACKAGE as root
<wastrel> is there a snap-to-borders feature in metacity?
<wastrel> snap-to-edges
<tritium> yes, wastrel
<thegladiator> any one who uses enlightenment here ?
<thegladiator> just a doubt
<tritium> hold down the shift key while dragging the window, and it will snap to edges
<lemsx1> adri: install apt-src on debian (or ubuntu or xandros) and add the deb-src entry for the packages you want to back port and do: apt-src install PACKAGE as root
<COOlTech> I have used it...
<thegladiator> tritium, i dont know
<ablomen> thegladiator, i'v tried it, wasnt realy worth it in my point of view
<tritium> you don't even need apt-src, adri
<thegladiator> thanks
<wastrel> tritium:  thx
<tritium> adri: you can use an ubuntu deb-src r, and then apt-get source --build <package>
<tritium> deb-src repo, that is
<tritium> sure, wastrel
<tritium> thegladiator: ?
<lemsx1> tritium: good to know... but apt-get gets the dependencies as well?
<DVSoftware> can somebody pastebin me font list?
<thegladiator> sorry tritium confused with another window . your reply made sense to that question :)
<tritium> lemsx1: there is a build-dep option in apt-get ;)
<lemsx1> tritium: meaning if it needs to recompile newer versions
<lemsx1> tritium: that definitely makes apt-src redundant then... i just ilke the name: apt-src ;-)
<tritium> lemsx1: apt-src is a fine tool, also
<tritium> lemsx1: :)
<lemsx1> tritium: agree
<ablomen> tritium, is that like the gentoo emerge thing?
<lemsx1> tritium: but if apt-get does the same and it's ALWAYS there, then there is no reason to use anything else
<wastrel> tritium:  is it possible to turn off focus raises window when using alt-tab?
<tritium> ablomen: essentially, yes.  You can build package from source just as easily with apt-get source --build
<lemsx1> tritium: that doesn't always apply to all other software of course... look at the gap that Fx feels even though IE is always there :-P
<tritium> lemsx1: :)
<lemsx1> tritium: s/feels/fills/ ... lack of tea today
<ablomen> ok thanks always nice to learn something new ;)
<madgik85> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me, I am looking for my grub.conf file... where is it usually found? help would be appreciated
<tritium> wastrel: I don't recall.  Did you check System->Preferences->Windows?
<tritium> madgik85: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<madgik85> tritium: thank you
<wastrel> tritium:  not yet, i've been looking in the metacity gconf settings
<tritium> wastrel: give it a look then
<DVSoftware> please... can i get that font list?
<tritium> sure thing, madgik85
<wastrel> heh there's nothing there, 3 options :] 
<ablomen> tritium, lol you can run this whole irc box on your own can you? ;)
<tritium> ablomen: not even close :)
<DVSoftware> :(
<ablomen> DVSoftware, w8 a sec
<kakodaimono> alo
<ablomen> DVSoftware, ill ls my truetype folder for you
<DVSoftware> ok
<DVSoftware> thanks
<kakodaimono> someone speaks spanish?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kakodaimono> ok thanks
<wastrel> que interesante
<tritium> de nada, kakodaimono
<kakodaimono> what?
<ablomen> DVSoftware, http://213.10.104.32/fonts.txt
<kakodaimono> ok
* lemsx1 #ubuntu needs a universal translator to on-the-fly translations between any language to your own
<wastrel> lemsx1:  if you find one let me know first
* lemsx1 tying world.altavista.com to #ubuntu would be nice
<lemsx1> wastrel: lol. they have one for the phone already. might was wall do it for text
<kakodaimono> look i`ll try to be  clear...
<DVSoftware> huh, ok thanks, i'll take a look
<kakodaimono> i have aproblem with the sound
<lemsx1> wastrel: well, they are working on it, it's not a commercial product yet (that i know of)
<kakodaimono> when i start ubuntu starts a sound like tambors..
<ablomen> DVSoftware, just google on those names and i think youll find what your looking for
<kakodaimono> ok thanks
<flujan> hi guys, I need a backport of the xorg 6.9 or 7.0. I have a intel 915M laptop and need 1280*800 configuration.
<flujan> is there such back-port?
<lemsx1> flujan: forward port? lol. get dapper and hack-away
<ablomen> flujan, try searching on apt-get.org, maybe theres a reposetory that has it there
<lemsx1> flujan: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-devel or so
<Cwiiis> It seems the nvidia module is missing for me in dapper amd64 (kernel 2.6.15) - Anyone know anything about this?
<ablomen> Cwiiis, it is installed but it doesnt work out of the box, have the same problem here, dont know how to fix it, will be kinda hard
<rugolini> anyone know a good software to make dvd video under linux ?
<rugolini> with GUI
<Cwiiis> ablomen: Is there a bug report about it? And do you know if an earlier kernel works?
<tritium> rugolini: kino
<instabin> how do i tell how much free hd space i have
<tritium> df -h, instabin
<theBishop> has anyone been able to get Xgl working?
<rugolini> TrickyPhillips, thanks
<rugolini> tritium, thanks
<ablomen> Cwiiis, after the update to dapper i didnt get it to work, with older kernels 2, ithinks its just a matter of waiting till theres a update for it
<tritium> sure, rugolini
<skunk_eyed> how do i set up a fat 32 partition to be mounted at boot and r/w accessible by any use
<theBishop> apt is telling me certain dependencies are not installable
<jetscreamer> man 5 mount
<flujan> no answer in the ubuntu-devel channel
<flujan>  :(
<ablomen> skunk_eyed, you have to edit the /etc/fstab file, try googling
<jetscreamer> umask, dmask, fmask, uid, gid
<lemsx1> theBishop: ask me that 40 min from now
<lemsx1> theBishop: i'm working on installing dapper on a box that should at least work... intel GPU
<kakodaimono> someone from chile?
<colm> well wish me luck just done a dapper dist-upgrade on this box, to see if I can help test...   reboot now pending
<lemsx1> kakodaimono: from chile or living in chile?
<tritium> or eating chile?
<kakodaimono> living o from..
<lemsx1> colm: nice
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<lemsx1> tritium: ROFL
<tritium> :)
<skunk_eyed> thanks. and where might i find a collection of ubuntu repos?
<kakodaimono> triitium :P
<lemsx1> kakodaimono: did you try #ubuntu-es ?
<raphink> anyone on GNOME here could confirm whether services-admin is what you find in System->Administration->Services?
<kakodaimono> it says that it doesn`t exist
<tritium> yes, raphink
<raphink> tritium: you mean yes that's the app that is there?
<lemsx1> raphink: can't get properties for those menus now uh?
<makaveli> whereis startup file for services
<makaveli> like rc
<tritium> yes, raphink
<tritium> makaveli: /etc/init.d
<makaveli> thank u
<raphink> lemsx1: I' mon KDE and don't want to launch GNOME to check a bug ;)
<raphink> thanks much tritium
<tritium> any time
<Ng> not everything in /etc/init.d is started at boot
<Ng> just the things symlinked into /etc/rcS.d/ and /etc/rc2.d/
<olab> hello
<ydo> the other day, things in my /etc/rcS.d started looping probably because something failed.. is it because the status code returned or what goes on stdout/stderr?
<olab> thre is anybody here?
<olab> heello
<olab> heello
<skunk_eyed> thanks. and where might i find a collection of ubuntu repos?
<lemsx1> olab: ask away
<Ng> olab: yes, we're here
<lemsx1> skunk_eyed: you can easily google that
<ct-design> hi. i just have a short question...
<ydo> ct-design: just ask
<skunk_eyed> lemsxl: yea, but i am lazy. will do anyway :P
<ct-design> in our school we're running ubuntu...and we have vlc...were can i get it for ubuntu?
<lemsx1> skunk_eyed: that's why nobody replies then. because you are lazy :-)
<ablomen> ct-design, www.ubuntulinux.com
<sorush20> how do I extract all the tar.bz2 packages in a directory into that directory in one command?
<ablomen> ct-design, you can order free cd-roms there ;)
<lemsx1> !vlc
<ubotu> it has been said that vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<_jason> ct-design: vlc is in the unvirse repository
<tritium> vlc is in universe repo, ct-design
<ablomen> ct-design, oops didnt read it right
<_jason> universe even
<tritium> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<colm> ok reboot done!  now in dapper.  WOW it's so much faster (Gnome over freenx connection)
<Enverex> Does anyone know how to find out what version of reiser4 a partition is currently using?
<lemsx1> colm: nice nice
<lemsx1> colm: gaim version?
<_jason> ct-design: do you have universe enabled and know how to use synaptic?
<lemsx1> colm: i'm using gaim-cvs now :-P
<ct-design> sry but i am really ubuntu-noob. what do you mean?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ct-design about synaptic
<ablomen> lemsx1, gaim is still 1.5
<_jason> ubotu: tell ct-design about repos
<lemsx1> ablomen: good to know... no beta packages yet?
<ct-design> thx. will read this along
<tritium> ct-design: jason had ubotu send you some info
<ablomen> lemsx1, nope no 2.0 or anything
<rugolini> tritium, kino is for dv-videos, i want to make a dvd from an avi
<colm> lemsx1, 1.5.1cvs
<lemsx1> ablomen: ok... time to wait i guess
<ablomen> the only thing realy changed by switching to dapper for me is no 3d support, isnt realy worth to upgrade
<tritium> rugolini: are you sure it can't do that?
<colm> ablomen, over freenx, not really considering 3D ;)
<GameCat> can anyone advise me on changing video card? nvidia geforce 4 > nvidia FX 5500
<rugolini> tritium, i read in the site that it cant
<tritium> sorry, rugolini
<rugolini> thats ok :P
<sorush20> !tar
<trappist> GameCat: should just be a matter of swapping out hardware.  the cards are supported by the same driver.
<lemsx1> GameCat: nvidia -> any other nvidia and never any other brand
<ablomen> colm, ok thats easy, but i realy enjoyd playing enemy territory ;) and open ttd runs a little slow now 2 :S
<lemsx1> GameCat: i switched to ATI and feel cheated :-(
<colm> i'll have to #blush# and admit my xp box is for HL2, tool for the job and all that...
<ablomen> lemsx1, lol ati is horrible, the linux support isnt worth anything
<lemsx1> ablomen: tell me about it. i always rant about that in the rage3d
<ablomen> lol im using dual boot, still need gaming too ;)
<ydo> sorush20: for f in *.tar.bz2; do mkdir "$f";cd "$f";tar xfj ../$f;cd ..;done
<trappist> every time I think I might want to dual boot, cedega comes out and supports the game I was gonna dual boot for.  this time they did it with civilization 4.
<colm> at the moment, what I really want is CYMK in Linux...
<ablomen> lemsx1, lol
<ydo> trappist: cedega supports civ 4 now?! wow
<lemsx1> colm: lol.. many people waiting in line for that
<ct-design> ok now. but where can i download these packages for ubuntu? on the official-hp there isnt a ubuntu-file
<trappist> ydo: as of 5.1, yeah
<GameCat> thanks guys - I'll try that now...
<marvel> I trying to install VPN client software and the install package is asking for the location of the kernel files.  I'm learn to use ubuntu but I don't know the location of linux kernel in ubuntu.  Can anyone help
<ablomen> colm, CYMK?
<colm> lemsx1, ablomen, Krita now has cymk, but I think i'll need SVN version
<tafsen> Is there an easy way to convert an Realmedia file in to avi?
<lemsx1> ablomen: i'd rather die than dual boot!
<lemsx1> ablomen: lol
<oklinux> trappist I got the printer going.
<tritium> ct-design: add the universe and multiverse repos to your sources.list, and you can install them easily
<hatake_kakashi> marvel: you need kernel-headers I believe
<trappist> marvel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and point the installer at /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/include
<colm> ablomen, Colour separation for professional printing
<ct-design> what is a repos?
<ablomen> colm, lol ok thats new to me
<ablomen> lemsx1, well it does the job pretty good
<tritium> marvel: also, vpnc works very well with Cisco VPN
<marvel> great, thank you, I will try it
<ablomen> lemsx1, need it for my ipod software 2 ;)
<colm> ablomen, means Cyan Yellow Magenta blacK
<lemsx1> colm: yeah, you mispelled it CMYK ;-)
<colm> lol
<tritium> marvel: the nice thing with vpnc is that you don't need to compile anything :)
<lemsx1> colm:  lol
<ablomen> colm, *penny drops* Ah! i understand :P
<colm> think I'm suffering from abbreviation blindness today
<lemsx1> colm: racist! you put yellow before Magenta!
<cusco> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cusco> !javadebs
<netsurf3> where can you get alsa tools or something to configure a soundcard?
<ablomen> netsurf3, apt-get...
<nowotny> anyone here using quanta editor...?
<netsurf3> yeah but according to apt-get there is no source for installation
<netsurf3> what repo do you know?
<lemsx1> nowotny: we are all Anjuta users ... lol... just kidding. did you try #kubuntu ?
<tritium> netsurf3: alsaconf is not included in ubuntu, since it is poorly maintained and buggy
<ablomen> netsurf3, try searching at apt-get.org, its a search engine for apt repositorys
<netsurf3> tritium so how can i configure a soundcard
<tritium> netsurf3: in the vast majority of cases, it is done automatically
<netsurf3> can i reactivate autoconfig?
* lemsx1 loves the removal of hotplug!!
<nowotny> lemsx1: thanks... will check... ;)
<tritium> what problems are you having, netsurf3 ?
<lemsx1> nowotny: not sure if there is #kubuntu-devel
* ablomen is away: Making a pitstop (as in dinner)
<lemsx1> ablomen: sounds like you are going to the can ;-)
<AstralJava> netsurf3: you could try package alsa-utils
<netsurf3> well i have two soundcards one pci and a onboard. the pci just doesn seem to have been detected so i have renabled the onboard
<wastrel> what's anjuta?
<ablomen> lemsx1, thats what the as in dinner part is for ;)
<nowotny> lemsx1: I'm just looking for someone to tell me how to put those damned tabs at the top... ;)
<trappist> netsurf3: I hate when that happens.  when it happens to me though, alsaconf doesn't work either.
<tritium> netsurf3: you've disabled the onboard in BIOS when you want the pci one detected?
<bdawg54345> Can i dual boot if i install ubuntu i made 33 gigs of unpartitioned space
<ct-design> i dont understand this text ubotu gave me :( i configured the packet-manager but it cant find the vlc package...
<tritium> that's enough space, bdawg54345
<tritium> ct-design: did you update your package listing?
<bdawg54345> does it come with a bootloader?
<ct-design> yes
<lakcaj> bdawg54345, yes, grub
<tritium> ct-design: you setup the universe repo?
<ct-design> yeah. how it was discribed
<Scarborough> when I tried to open a file in mp3 format, it says its textfile:S whats that about?
<CryoTox> How do I get telnet working?
<tritium> ct-design: then it should be available.  Did you search for it in synaptic?  Are you using apt-get
<trappist> CryoTox: is that a trick question?
<bdawg54345> will it work i have a p4
<tritium> CryoTox: I recommend ssh instead
<CryoTox> trappist: No idea
<CryoTox> tritium: Were do I get ssh?
<bdawg54345> i have a p4 should i get the x86 version
<tritium> CryoTox: you already have the client installed.  Do you want to install a server on your machine?
<lakcaj> CryoTox, do you know how to install software with ubuntu?
<epp> hey how do i get ubuntu to detect my wireless card?
<CryoTox> lakcaj: the sudo apt-get install PROGRAM right?
<tritium> CryoTox: assuming you want the server, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" (or just ssh)
<elvin> hi there
<elvin> do you know any online radios i can listen on ubuntu ?
<pvh> I am worried that during an update I ran out of hard drive space. Will dpkg/apt-get detect that?
<wastrel> pvh your apt repository can fill up with downloaded packages
<wastrel> pvh try apt-get autoclean
<pvh> wastrel: I'm more worried that during the actual install I had 0 bytes free at some point.
<lakcaj> CryoTox, right... did you try apt-get install ssh?
<CryoTox> yah
<wastrel> pvh:  dunno :] 
<lakcaj> wastrel, I don't think apt-get autoclean removes the .debs
<epp> hey how do i get ubuntu to detect my wireless card?
<CryoTox> I just want to telnet to this nethack thing
<pvh> well, wish me luck.
<netsurf3> wow looks like both were detected :D
<netsurf3> :D
<epp> Cryotox, telnet "ipadress?"
<tritium> lakcaj: it does remove them from the cache, but only if they're no longer downloadable.  apt-get clean would clean everything out
<CryoTox> epp: Is that the comand?
<lakcaj> tritium, good to know.  I usually just rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* -fv
<epp> i think so.
<tritium> lakcaj: ah, ok
<epp> Cryotox, i think so
<colm> ah, it's krita 1.5beta that has the cmyk support...  I'll try the binary first
<CryoTox> I git it working
<kitty_> Can somebody please help me... somehow ive just deleted ALL OF MY MUSIC none of it is in the wastebasket and im gona start crying soon, is there a way of getting it back some how,  or even some of it.
<CryoTox> got*
<epp> Cryotox, so that command worked>
<colm> kitty_, looks like it's time to rip those cd's again...
<tritium> CryoTox: you realize telnet is unsecure?
<cyblivious> test
<tritium> kitty_: how did you delete them?
<akambi> does anybody know if its worthy to install the last Ubuntu (Daper)
<trappist> akambi: I don't recommend it
<akambi> Why trappist?
<ccooke> akambi: not this month, and probably not next.
<epp> Cryotox, try ssh "ip address" for a more secure connection.
<trappist> akambi: it's not the latest ubuntu - it's a prerelease testing version.  it's likely to break.
<ccooke> akambi: it's not ready yet.
<tritium> akambi: just wait until it's stable
<ccooke> trappist: it's not even a prerelease, yet :-)
<lakcaj> akambi, if you have to ask....
<akambi> I would like to use the lastest amarok (1.4)
<CryoTox> tritium: I'm aware
<ccooke> akambi: wait until April.
<trappist> ccooke: depends on your choice of nomenclature, I guess ;)  it's before release, so...
<akambi> but it looks like i need to install dapper
<basic`> dapper has been working for me
<ccooke> trappist: sure, but in about a month or six weeks, they'll actually release a prerelease...
<tritium> why do you say that, akambi ?
<bdawg54345> guys im new and i get a error installing ubuntu is there any other linux versions that are good for beginners
<basic`> except im not sure how to install fglrx
<tritium> bdawg54345: what is the error?
<ccooke> basic`: then you're lucky. it's still not something *recommended* yet.
<bdawg54345> disc error
<tritium> bdawg54345: at what point?  can you be more specific?
<akambi> That's what they told me in the amarok channel
<basic`> eh yeah i know... im just using it to test out xgl
<bdawg54345> and i lost taht disc now when i try to download uvuntu from the site it wont download right
<kitty_> they seemed to be duplicated and my second drive was nearly half full when it shoulnd have been cos ther was only say 10 gig of music in there but my drive had nothing but that music on it so i asumed that it was copied some how.. there were 2 files the same that had my music in. so i deleted one of them thinkin if it went wrong i could get it back out of the bin.. BUT I WAS WRONG,
<bdawg54345> in the beginning
<bdawg54345>  it wouldnt load the installer
<epp> how do i detect mac airport?
<kitty_> very wrong...
<bdawg54345> now from the ubuntu site i cant download ubuntu
<kitty_> but should it not have gone to the wastebin
<netsurf3> :( hotplug keeps failing on kubuntu
<mama> ciao a tutti|
<tritium> bdawg54345: you can still download ubuntu.  What do you mean?
<lakcaj> epp, iwlist scan?
<bdawg54345> it downloads only as 50 kb
<mama> anybody has ubuntu here?
<tritium> kitty_: depends on what you did
<tritium> mama: nearly everone
<netsurf3> i have ndiswrapper running a belkin usbwlan and the usb keeps dying
<tritium> everyone even
<bdawg54345> nvr mind im dl it now
<bdawg54345>  but if i have error installing will you help
<kitty_> i dont realy know,  there were 2 files the same i selected one and hit the delete key
<epp> lakcaj, says non support scanning
<tritium> bdawg54345: I need to go soon.  Make sure you check the md5sum of the image before you burn it to CD.
<bdawg54345> waht do u mean
<kitty_> then there was no file atal
<lakcaj> epp, not sure then, I haven't used wireless in some time
<Belboz99> Hey all, How do I get Ubuntu to run my nForce 2 USB ports as USB 2.0?  Right now they are only running at like 1.0 or 1.1.
<tritium> kitty_: you may need to rip your cds again
<bdawg54345> tritium how do i check the md5
<kitty_> if deleting those files was the last thing i did.. can it not just be un-done
<_jason> ubotu: tell bdawg54345 about verify
<tritium> bdawg54345: md5sum <filename>
<mama> so, how does this xchat work?
<mama> I mean...
<bdawg54345> and i do that inn
<cyblivious> has anyone used nvidia nforce drivers? comments?
<mama> ...the only server I'm able to connect is this one...
<bdawg54345> command prompt?
<mama> what about the others in the list?
<LinuxJones> Hey guys I've been trying to get my fonts looking better (jagged) on my new laptop running Dapper can someone offer any help ?
<netsurf3> tritium: think you can help me? ndiswrapper wlan device on usb keeps suddenly cutting out, the device disappears and i cant remove the module
<epp> anyone running linux on a mac laptop?
<tritium> netsurf3: I am just now leaving.  Sorry...
<netsurf3> ok
<netsurf3> no worrys
<cyblivious> is dapper stable already?
<wastrel> no
<akambi> apparently no cyblivious
<kitty_> i think there called artmiss fonts. htats what i use on mine and it looks sweet enough.. there all a standard size and its clear to read
<cyblivious> ic. thanks
<cyblivious> was just curious since i see many users here installing dapper
<Dr_Willis> cyblivious,  using it now. :P
<Dr_Willis> cyblivious,  it can have issues..
<cyblivious> how is it?
<Dr_Willis> so spare machine, testing it, bug reporting..
<cyblivious> with what?
<Dr_Willis> if the machine dies - no big loss.
<trappist> cyblivious: all the really smart ones and all the really dumb ones.  that is, people who know what to do when it breaks and people who think it's a good idea to install the newest shiniest thing available.
<lakcaj> LinuxJones, go into system -> preferences -> fonts, change them all the bitstream-vera sans roman and then for font rendering select subpixel smoothing
<Dr_Willis> cyblivious,  about 200 package updates a night. :P
<kitty_> but i usee dapper at the moment and they dont work properly,, How do fonts make bugs,, that sed, i only changed my profile and i had to reinstall it..
<odat> hi everyone
<bdawg54345> where to download md5sums
<lakcaj> LinuxJones, for terminal font, you might want to use bitstream vera mono
<cyblivious> is there a difference with breezy?
<hatake_kakashi> cyblivious: different kernel for example
<odat> if i have an old pentium 3 thats running at 1.0 ghz with 256 megs of ram  would using the 686 kernel over the 386 kernel benefit me at all?
<cyblivious> something noticable
<hatake_kakashi> odat: yes
<kitty_> WELL i think imm gona go rip every cd i own....AGAIN, ahh itl only take about six days each cd so i think ill be ok
<hatake_kakashi> odat: imo kernel would be somewhat slightly smaller, and a little more optimised
<cyblivious> like maybe speed, stability or apperance and features
<hatake_kakashi> cyblivious: well, an updated kernel will show bits and pieces of that here and there
<trappist> cyblivious: it's unstable almost by definition
<epp> how do detect wireless interfaces?
<cyblivious> hehehe
<hatake_kakashi> epp: lspci
<lakcaj> LinuxJones, any better?
<cyblivious> did anyone have problems after installing nforce drivers from nvidia?
<no0tic> anyone knows if ndiswrapper works on 2.6.15-15 dapper's kernel?
<colm> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<lakcaj> hatake_kakashi, I think he means access points
<hatake_kakashi> lakcaj: ahh well that I wouldn't have much of a clue, I'm sure there are snooping tools around for that
<cyblivious> ubotu: coz it doesn't pertain to anyone specific
<ubotu> cyblivious: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyblivious> Syntax error in line 1???
<LinuxJones> lakcaj: no thye are still crappy looking :(
<boguh> hi there, just installed ubuntu and updated with apt, but now I only have firefox 1.07 and mysql-server 4. am i doing something wrong?
<no0tic> cyblivious, ubotu is a bot...
<cyblivious> oic
<holobyted> I have two "Apple iPod Player"s on every single file dialog I get... is there any way to remove one of them? it's kinda annoying
<lakcaj> LinuxJones, can you post a screenshot of your font selection dialog?
<epp> i need to install an airport extreme... its in the laptop now what?
<no0tic> ok, I have problems with ndiswrapper1.8 on 2.6.15-15 kernel, it doesn't allow me to change frequency on the wireless nic
<LinuxJones> lakcaj: can that go on pastebin ?
<Exussum> Hey all - Im having a Problem with Totom - problem being it wont open ..
<lakcaj> LinuxJones, try imageshack for screenshots
<no0tic> what can I do? since -14 it works
<lakcaj> hatake_kakashi, my appologies, he is trying to install an airport extreme
<no0tic> but on -14 it doesn't wrk the cpufreq management
<Exussum> (totem:16016): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gt k_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Exussum> (totem:16016): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gt k_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Exussum> Creating link /home/scott/.kde/socket-scott.
<Exussum> can't create mcop directory
<Exussum> Is what ut says
<cyblivious> how can i upgrade from breezy to dapper when released?
<colm> cyblivious, 'apt-get install dist upgrade' command
<no0tic> cyblivious, replace in /etc/apt/sources.list breezy with dapper
<colm> plus a couple of little config changes
<cyblivious> while retaining all the previous settings
<no0tic> cyblivious, and then do what colm said
<_jason> ubotu: tell cyblivious about breezy
<_jason> cyblivious: same way as updating to breezy (see ubotu's link)
<ryman> !tell ryman about cli
<cyblivious> thanks a lot
<LinuxJones> lakcaj: you have to sign up for that service ?
<hatake_kakashi> lakcaj: hmm
<epp> i need to install an airport extreme... its in the laptop now what?
<epp> i mean normal airport
<hatake_kakashi> epp: check under dmesg, dmesg| tail
<boguh> so breezy does not contain up to date software?
<Exussum> Hey people - any idea how to Fix totem ?
<lakcaj> LinuxJones, they seem to be having some server issues, but here's the link - should still work, no registration required:  http://www.imageshack.us/
<_jason> boguh: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then provides security updates
<boguh> and so dapper is somthing like debian testing?
<lemsx1> boguh: more like Experimental
<lemsx1> boguh: :-) lol
<_jason> boguh: it breaks, it's development
<boguh> im thinking about changing to ubuntu
<lemsx1> boguh: you are in the right path. just use Breezy
<wastrel> i like me some ubuntu
<netsurf3> gahhhhh i cant get ndiswrapper to load on boot it just wont work :(
<epp> my airport card was taken out while the laptop was on. could that fry it?
<boguh> but i dont see any advantages, my debian testing offers me the same
<lemsx1> netsurf3: for NTFS ?
<netsurf3> hmm
<netsurf3> ndiswrappers for wireless devices?
<boguh> ahhhh, but no securtity updates
<LinuxJones> lakcaj: here you go >> http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2oc.png
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: yes, its basically windows .dll file wrapped so that linux can use it
<netsurf3> yeah
<netsurf3> i cant get it to load on boot
<holobyted> does Ubuntu offer any way to rename an iPod? can't seem to find anything on google.
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: did it say it will load it at boot?
<lakcaj> LinuxJones, your fonts look great imho.  Where do they not look good?  Also, I think you have to log out and back into gnome for sub-pixel rendering to take affect.
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: i used the -m funtions
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: also the usb support just seems to die after a while
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: try making it verbose
<netsurf3> how do you mean
<dolphy> any magic trick i missed to get working XV overlay with dapper and ATI drivers ?
<LinuxJones> lakcaj: oh let me try doing that, I see green blurry edges on the fonts on my wxga display.
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: I presume there has to be a way to make it spit out verbose information
<dylan_> has anybody ever experienced overheating with ubuntu?  is it the operating system's fault?  in windows, i never had the processor fan go loud
<cappiz> someone here using lftp?
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: you can turn off the splash on boot but other than that i dont know
<tkup> Why did it take so long for the security updates to be available for consumption?
<Gimpd> ok, i cant get the make_socket to bind to port 80: when i run apache2ctl start...any ideas?
<Exussum> Hey - ive got a problem with Totem player
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: check under the ndiswrapper to see what sort of arguments/functions are there available
<netsurf3> there are only useful ones call
<netsurf3> -hotplug
<netsurf3> and -m
<Gimpd> its so difficult to get comprehensive help on networking in ubuntu...compare that to gentoo...please, no reprisals....just my view. :)
<lakcaj> oh man, kitty is not around - I know where his deleted files went :)
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: ok what's -m?
<netsurf3> which regenerate hotplug information and write modprobe. respectively (i have already used -m)
<Gimpd> its so difficult to get comprehensive help on networking in ubuntu...compare that to gentoo...please, no reprisals....just my view. :)
<Gimpd> ok, i cant get the make_socket to bind to port 80: when i run apache2ctl start...any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: hmm
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: yeah......
<Belboz99> Hey, the images coming off my scanner are coming way too slow, any ideas?
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: there is no modprobe.conf though
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: that doesn't seem to be muchof a help
<hatake_kakashi> much of*
<Exussum> Con some one please help me ?
<Belboz99> My scanner is finished with the image in less than 20 seconds, but the software doesn't recieve it for another 5 minutes
<francois> ola
<slide> Im tryong to apt-get install a lot of packages but it just spits out dependencies that are unmet, shouldnt it install those too?
<netsurf3> Exussum: i am no good with totem sorrt
<netsurf3> *sorry
<Exussum> net np
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: I think checking with google may help
<Exussum> netsurf - What else can play Vids ?
<netsurf3> i use mplayer
<pianoboy333> Does anyone here use a DVI digital video cable to hook up their monitor? I'm having some difficulty.
<pianoboy333> Exussum: I use totem
<netsurf3> it can even run windows media files
<WezlFawlty> lakcaj where? i gotta know
<colm> pianoboy333, yes, I use DVI to lcd.  what probs are you having?
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: i had a google run and found nothing close to useful :(
<lakcaj> WezlFawlty, /home/username/.Trash
<moodog> Afternoon all.
<WezlFawlty> makes sense, now that youve said it
<pianoboy333> colm: Is there anyway to fix my problem where the ubuntu loading screen, and safemode terminal is distorted?
* lemsx1 dapper install done
* lemsx1 installing xgl
<hatake_kakashi> netsurf3: blah.. well my knowledge with ndiswrapper is somewhat limited
<netsurf3> lol
<Exussum> Piano - i cant use totem as it wont work ..
<wastrel> i don't know why everyone loves totem so much
<wastrel> it's never worked well for me
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: strange that even debian could run the ndis on boot though
<lakcaj> mplayer and vlc are where it's at
<pianoboy333> Exussum: Mine didn't either, I got a different version--hold on
<colm> pianoboy333, I don't see problems like that.  sounds like your monitor doesn't like the modeshift.  try selecting the mode manually using the monitor's control panel
<pianoboy333> colm: but once I get into ubuntu, it's fine
<LinuxJones> lakcaj: they still look jagged to me I wonder if it's something in the xorg.conf file ?
<lilgg> Hello is there a "solution" about runnin the livecd on a laptop?(Hotplus known issue).
<wastrel> i've heard that totem-xine works better than totem-gstreamer
<wastrel> fwiw
<clever`out> is there a way to get data from a mysql database to go right into openoffice calc?
<clever`out> or do i have to export to cvs then load that
<pianoboy333> colm: I have a DELL 1905FP lcd monitor, do you want to see my xorg.conf file?
<pianoboy333> colm: would that do anything?
<xerox_> Howdy!
<xerox_> What is the #ubuntu preferred e-mail client program?  :-)
<Exussum> Evolution i think
<pianoboy333> xerox_, thunderbird is good :-) that's made by mozilla
<Exussum> i use thuderbird as well
<wastrel> <3 tbird
<Jhair> xerox_: I can only speak for myself: gnus
<Exussum> <3 mozilla - makers of firefox and Thunderbird :D
<xerox_> Hehe, I'm used to it too, I was wondering if there are good alternatives out there.
<wastrel> there's no one standard afaik - evo is the default for gnome, of course
<ablomen> thunderbird is good, but i find evolution better, more... complete
<xerox_> Thanks for the hits.
<Exussum> i USED to use incredimail - tho i think that could be windows only
<xerox_> hints, even.
<wastrel> there's also sylpheed and balsa if you're shopping around
<wastrel> and whatever they use in kde-land
<netsurf3> hatake_kakashi: hmm i have it loading on boot but i need the wlan0 to work with ifupdown
<lilgg> Hello is there a "solution" about runnin the livecd on a laptop?(Hotplugs known issue). anyone?:/
<instabin> how do i add space to my lvm
<AstralJava> clever`out: Not sure, but sounds like ODBC/JDBC is what you're looking for. Use File | Wizards... menu and create a connection thru Address Data Source...
<instabin> !lvm
<ubotu> hmm... lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<instabin> how do i ad a hard dirive to my lvm partiion
<Exussum> How can i set my defalt Player not to be Totem ?
<_jason> Exussum: in gnome?
<olicat> i'm writing a shell script to download and build a load of stuff from sources, but the build machines will change from time to time, ie i don't know all deps will be there beforehand
<Exussum> Yea
<olicat> is there a way to tell the script to stop running if the ./configure fails something?
<_jason> Exussum: just right click on a file, click properties, and go to open with
<ablomen> btw about games, does anyone know a good free game next to et, freecol and openttd? (i know openttd isnt all free but still)
<kwiat> How can i archieve that nautilus automatically displays the folder.jpg as the icon of the folder thats containing that file (like in windowsXP)?
<lemsx1> kwiat: find in the theme you are using where is the folder icon and replace it with your own
<lemsx1> kwiat: make sure you convert to PNG
<pianoboy333> Is there anyway to fix my DVI (digital video) problem where the ubuntu loadingscreen, and safemode terminal is distorted? It's fine when I get into ubuntu, the login screen is fine too.
<lemsx1> kwiat: http://art.gnome.org
<holobyted> how can I change a partition's label? (fat32)
* lemsx1 rebooting to test Xgl... wish me luck
<kwiat> lemsxl you probably misunderstood me?
<ablomen> hollywoodstar, cfdisk does the job, theres a gnome tool too
<kwiat> lemsxl each folder should have his individual folder icon based on its contained *.jpg
<ablomen> holobyted,  cfdisk does the job, theres a gnome tool too
<_jason> kwiat: I haven't seen a way to do that, try #gnome too
<holobyted> what's the gnome tool called? and, just checking... they don't involve a format, do they?
<kwiat> _jason thank you
<wastrel> i changed the hostname of my computer
<mircea> hey
<ablomen> holobyted, system => administration => disks
<_jason> mircea: hello
<Exussum> How can i use mplayer - i isnatlled it but it wont start up :S
<holobyted> that tool doesn't let me change labels
<_jason> Exussum: do you get errors if you try it in a terminal?
<ablomen> holobyted, ok than i dont know, google?
<kwiat> _jason perhaps i could realize it with a script?
<Cryptid> Hi, Can i know what is Hibernate mean in the Logout Screen??? how is it diffrent from others and is it usefull????
<pianoboy333> Is there anyway to fix my DVI (digital video) problem where the ubuntu loadingscreen, and safemode terminal is distorted? It's fine when I get into ubuntu, the login screen is fine too.
<kwiat> _jason because im allowed to set individual folder icons manually
<Belboz99> Anyone know why scanning is painfully slow?
<Exussum> _jason - no it comes up with a list of options - but obviosuly i dont have to JUST use in the terminal ?
<ablomen> Cryptid, its like stand-by
<_jason> kwiat: I suppose you could do that, just run a script and set the corresponding icon
<_jason> Exussum: do 'mplayer /path/to/moviefile'
<kwiat> _jason do you possibly know what kind of file to create or edit who changes this attribute?
<instabin> is there a program like dvd shrink for linux
<_jason> kwiat: not offhand
<colm> pianoboy333, sorry I was afk.  The problem is most likely with your monitor, not your setup
<kwiat> _jason do you have an idea howi could find that out?
<NCLife> i want to have azureus started at startup, so i added this command to admin>sessions>startup programms, "~/programms/azureus/azureus" but it didnt work..
<_jason> kwiat: google :)
<instabin> !dvdshrink
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, instabin
<pianoboy333> colm: I can't adjust my image settings from the monitor menu tho.
<Cryptid> ablomen, hmm i never used stanby in windows so i dont know what it is actually used for,,, can u explain its uses does it reduce the power comsumtion or something???
<Exussum> _jason - it still wont play "cant open lilo"
<kwiat> _jason i already tried that *sad
<_jason> Exussum: lilo huh, one sec
<itsmike> must go now 1 alienware area51m 5700 notebook price 550, 1 toshiba M70-DL3 Centrino based laptop $650.  Message me on msn at mcsltd@telusmail.net or aim at itscrazyguymike if interested and wanting to buy! DO NOT MESSAGE OTHERWISE!
<NCLife> i was thinking, maybe it needs to be run on a terminal? if so, how could i do to open a terminal automaticly at startup and run azureus?
<_jason> itsmike: don't do that here!
<ablomen> Cryptid, yeah something like that, it switches off your harddisk etc, isnt realy great or something but keeps the energy bill a litle lower
<wastrel> i'm spamming you, please don't spam me!
<Jhair> ignore itsmike
<slide> How can i see if a program (file in init.d) is actualyl going to be run on boot?
<Cryptid> ablomen, oh good thats just what i wanted,,, ne ways does it boot OS faster when u hibernate??
<_jason> Exussum: I don't know what lilo is... what does 'mplayer -ao null /path/to/moviefile' do?
<kwiat> _jason lilo is a boot manager
<ablomen> Cryptid, sort off, i wouldnt recomend it, just switch your pc of if you arnt using it ;)
<kwiat> _jason it was commonly used by SuSE
<_jason> kwiat: right but he is getting a lilo error starting up mplayer
<Bardiel> how can i repair grub?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Bardiel about grub
<Bardiel> its somehow broken, i need to just re-install it, so how?
<_jason> Bardiel: ubotu sent you some info
<Exussum> Lol im usuing GRUB - so its not going to be that
<kwiat> _jason that sounds crazy
<Bardiel> i don't want ubotu, i want a human being
<Exussum> actually nvm - Totem works - How can i make it play Real media ?
<Cryptid> ablomen, hehe i will try it out first and then check which is better :-)
<_jason> Bardiel: read what he sent you.  Do you want me to just copy and pasate it for you?
<_jason> paste even
<ablomen> Cryptid, sure its there to use it ;
<ablomen> ;)
<_jason> Exussum: w32codecs and totem-xine
<Jhair> slide: try update-rc.d -n <package> defaults
<slide> ty
<gcurtis> I've switched from FC3 to Ubuntu.  I don't know why, but I "make" won't work, althought ./configure does!
<Jhair> slide: if you get System startup links for <package> already exist.
<_jason> gcurtis: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jhair> slide: your program will run on boot
<slide> k
<bozzu> i share my homedir with samba. it works, but i have two questions: is there something that notify connection attempts? and how can i hide/don't share the hidden file with samba?
<wastrel> \
<_jason> kwiat: if you can't find the file just give a folder some custom icon with a strange name and then grep ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 for the name, and if it's not there grep all the hidden directories in ~ :)
<ablomen> bozzu, you can hide files by changing the permissions so only you can see them
<Bardiel> _jason: those directions don't work
<mqueiros> Has anyone been hable to install ubuntu in a laptop with an ATI Mobility X700 ?
<Bardiel> can i have human support now?
<benanne> Hello. I want to create a vmware image for ruby on rails development, to use on college PCs which have vmware player installed. Would a stripped ubuntu fit on a 512 MB usb stick, or failing that an 1 GB one? with the necessary goodies like mysql, radrails etc thrown in? I'm guessing no, but you never know :)
<kwiat> _jason nice idea! thank you very much
<gcurtis> _jason, it says I have the latest version
<_jason> !doesn't work
<ubotu> [doesn't work]  something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<Bardiel> okay, i'll be more specific
<Bardiel> those directions do nothing
<Bardiel> at all
<Gimpd>     umm...can someone please help me gettin httpd started? i'd managed to get it to work on gentoo...cause the .conf file was kinda detailed...
<gcurtis> _jason, I've just noticed I have a configure error.  I'll address that first
<gcurtis> Thanks _jason
<bozzu> ablomen, i know that, but i don't want to see the dot.files in my homedir when accessing that dir with a windows computer. i use user security so changing standard permission does not work i think
<Gimpd> no such luck with ubuntu...any help?? or directions where i can find some? please? :)
<lucaas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ablomen> bozzu, yeah thats right, maybe you should try the #samba room or something
<wastrel> Bardiel:  what error are you getting
<Bardiel> im not getting an error
<Bardiel> im getting nothing
<wastrel> so your computer wont' boot?
<Gimpd> umm...can any one help please? i did mention the problem a moment ago...
<Bardiel> it boots into the cd rescue mode
<Bardiel> is there a command i can enter to just restore the windows MBR?
<ToyKeeper> Any idea why root would su to the primary user periodically?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8786
<_jason> Bardiel: did you read the link about recovering grub after installing windows?
<Gimpd> !httpd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gimpd
<Bardiel> _jason: that is the one that did not work
<Gimpd> !apache
<ubotu> I heard apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<ToyKeeper> I keep seeing log entries I can't account for, where root su's to my user twice, about 30 seconds apart.  I haven't been able to find any cron jobs which do this.
<_jason> Bardiel: you can restore windows mbr with the windows install disk and entering 'fixmbr' in recovery console, but then you won't be able to use linux
<Cryptid> How do i increase the refresh RATE OF MY MONITOR FROM DEFAULT OG 60 HZ to 85 Hz ????
<Bardiel> _jason: i need my system to boot, regardless of which os i can use
<Bardiel> and grub won't install
<hatake_kakashi> Bardiel: you should install windows first and then let grub work its magic
<Bardiel> i did
<Bardiel> grub broke itself
<Bardiel> i already had both windows and linux working fine
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<ablomen> Bardiel, you can try lilo
<anna> hi guys, would someone help me to install the java plugin for firefox?
<Gimpd> _jason, where can i find help for apache other than on help.ubuntu.com? the page there doesnt help much with the problem?
<Bardiel> lilo won't install either
<Bardiel> and that super grub repair disk didn't work
<hatake_kakashi> !tell anna about java
<_jason> Bardiel: you tried using a livecd?
<ktogias> Hi, I have installed (for test) Dapper flight 3 on my laptop. I have some issues with X.org not probing the correct HorizSync and VertRefresh of the lcd display and a netgear usb wireless network adapter that works with ndiswrapper under breezy, but not under dapper... Is there any place I sould provide this information as a bug report for the developers?
<_jason> Gimpd: try ubuntuforums.org and wiki.ubuntu.com
<_jason> Gimpd: there is also a mailing list lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<maria> hey, my update manager says i have 7 updates available, but i cant update because it said it cant get an exclusive lock, so i tried rebooting and it still says the same thing
<_jason> maria: do you happen to have synaptic open?
<amphi> Bardiel: grub 'broke itself'???
<maria> i checked my processes to see if apt-get is running, and it isnt
<maria> _jason: no i dont
<ablomen> maria, have you tried apt-get upgrade?
<maria> ablomen : no i havent
<gnomefreak> maria: are you running updates?
<anna> hatake_kakashi: arigatou ;)
<maria> no im not
<maria> maria@ubuntu:~$ apt-get upgrade
<maria> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<maria> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<maria> maria@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<maria> Password:
<maria> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ablomen> maria, you should try that in your terminal (sudo apt-get upgrade) i had some problems with the updater problem 2
<maria> thats the error i got
<hatake_kakashi> anna: iie
<anna> hatake_kakashi are you fan of naruto?
<anna> ^^
<wastrel> sudo
<hatake_kakashi> anna: fan of the anime yes, but not a fan of that main character in that anime
<amphi> maria: do sudo dpkg --configure -a (as it told you)
<_jason> maria: in the future please use a pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> !tell maria about pastebin
<gnomefreak> maria: run sudo apt-get update and than try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gimpd> !7z
<ubotu> Gimpd: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<maria> _jason : whats a pastebin
<_jason> ubotu: tell maria about pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<hatake_kakashi> maria: check the pm from ubotu
<Sonobana> maria: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cryptid> I am having Sound Problem with Ubuntu 5.10 on my Intel 915GAV motherboard please Help me!!
<amphi> maria: run the command apt-get gave you _before_ doing apt-get update/upgrade
<crimsun> !tell Cryptid about ask
<anna> hatake_kakashi that makes sense.. in that case youd probaply call yourself naruto instead of hatake ^^
<_jason> crimsun: you must have a hilight for 'sound problem' :)
<amphi> maria: note that it is _not_ dpkg --reconfigure -a, but dpkg --configure -a
<maria> hey thanks guys, it worked
<hatake_kakashi> anna: blah.. I'd much prefer hatake
<maria> :)
<syd_> any idea how to get a broadcom wlan card up on breezy badger?
<gnomefreak> amphi: i have had that same issue as her and sudo apt-get update has fixed it ;)
<holobyted> how can I stop Ubuntu from automounting a specified partition?
<Cryptid> crimsun, how much more details u want i gave my Mobo model and i said that i am having sound problems on it (unable to hear any sound)
<syd_> just delete that line in /etc/fstab
<ablomen> holobyted, adding noauto in fstab
<crimsun> Cryptid: lspci -v ; cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<crimsun> !tell Cryptid about pastebin
<Cryptid> crimsun, i dont mean to be rude just need a solution to my problem
<anna> hatake_kakashi what book is he reading in almost every episode? *haha
<maria> now who wants to answer another question :) im using onboard tnt2 graphics, but i also have a trident 3d image 9750 agp card with 4 megs ram on it, what do you think will be faster for video playback, because right now video playback is too slow to watch
<anna> ecchi
<crimsun> maria: the tnt2
<amphi> gnomefreak: I have always had to run dpkg --configure -a on debian after interrupting a package install
<hatake_kakashi> anna: adult stuff :P nothing wrong with that heh
<maria> crimsun : thanks :) less work for me
<lakcaj> mplayer -cache 256 http://195.137.248.36:8020
<hatake_kakashi> anna: btw whats your favourite character in naruto?
<holobyted> does this look okay to you? fstab snip: /dev/sdd1 none auto noauto 0 0
<amphi> holobyted: no
<amphi> holobyted: man 5 fstab
<hatake_kakashi> holobyted: no
<apakatt> is it possible to join multiple channels with password in xchat-gnome, it stopps to join after the first password protected channel
<ablomen> holobyted, remove the auto and dont use spaces but ,
<holobyted> my fstab file is tab-delimited.. following the fields on the file itself
<gnomefreak> i cant remember a time i ever ran that command but i have had very minamin issues with debiana dn deb based distos
<ablomen> holobyted, /dev/sdd1 /media/mountpoint noauto 0 0 | something like that
<holobyted> filesystem | mount | type | options | dump | pass
<anna> hatake_kakashi hm.. thats hard to decide... but i think its naruto, because hes so strongwilled (does this word exist? sorr, im from germany, my english isnt that good)
<Cryptid> crimsun, i did what u asked me to please check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8787
<ablomen> holobyted, /dev/sdd1 /media/mountpoint the_fs_type noauto 0 0 | sorry something like that
<hatake_kakashi> anna: heh
<anna> hatake_kakashi but kakashi is kind of cool too ^^
<cfk> is there a way to generate a preseed partman-auto/expert_recipe_file from an existing setup?
<lemsx1> brb
* lemsx1 rebooting
<holobyted> that's what I have... only "none" in place of the mount point, since I don't want it mounted
<ablomen> holobyted, if you dont want it mounted, why is it in your fstab...?
<amphi> holobyted: so wtf is it in fstab?
<crimsun> Cryptid: unmute 'Center', 'Surround', and 'Front'
<holobyted> I asked you guys how to stop it from being automounted, you told me to use fstab
<anna> hatake_kakashi hm, i think i allready installed java but firefox complains all the time that it lacks of the plugin
<crimsun> Cryptid: and mute 'Front Mic'
<amphi> holobyted: if you mean you don't want it automounted at boot, put 'noauto' in the options
<Cryptid> crimsun, k will do that
<Cwiiis> Are there any how-tos around on getting dapper/xgl/compiz working?
<ablomen> holobyted, and if you dont want it at all, youst delete the line in fstab
<amphi> holobyted: man 5 fstab explains this
<holobyted> I don't want it automounted at all.. it's the iPod's boot partition, don't want it. and if I delete the line, it gets automounted as soon as I connect the iPod.
<crimsun> Cwiiis: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000079.html
<Cwiiis> crimsun: Thanks... Doing that and it doesn't seem to work for me :( Oh well...
<crimsun> Cwiiis: is your graphics driver supported?
* gnomefreak needs to stop trying to run weird apps in dapper :(
<poningru> hey guys mounting a file is -o right?
<amphi> holobyted: ah... 'noauto' prevents the device being mount by mount -a
<hatake_kakashi> anna: you did not link the plugin to it
<amphi> holobyted: something else is mounting your ipod, adding it to fstab will not help IMHO
<Cryptid> crimsun, when do i unmute them from "alsamixer"???
<holobyted> do I need to somehow blacklist the partition in the hotplug conf file or something like that?
<crimsun> Cryptid: "when"?
<poningru> hmm nm
<hatake_kakashi> poningru: you mean mounting an iso image?
<amphi> holobyted: you need to find out wtf is mounting it first
<poningru> yeah
<lsuactiafner> if both my linux pcs have an ipv4 and ipv6 ip address, are transfers between them by default ipv6?
<poningru> how would you do that?
<Cwiiis> crimsun: Yup, nvidia
<Cwiiis> glx seems to work fine with normal X
<crimsun> Cwiiis: should work without a problem if you enable the glxcomposite option
<akp> howdy
<trappist> how does one choose a sound card on the command line without alsaconf?
<anna> hatake_kakashi erm, yes.. im still new to linux and i have no clue how to link it
<Cryptid> crimsun, u wanted me to mute and unmute few things rite where do i do it from??
<Cwiiis> crimsun: Do I need to enable composite? I thought Xgl provided that?
<crimsun> Cryptid: yes, 'm' in alsamixer
<dylan_> can Free Software be sold for a price?
<Jhair> dylan_: sure
<dylan_> Jhair, okay, so it is not like "freeware"
<crimsun> trappist: be more specific?
<akp> anyone have experience configuring ubuntu for dual head support?
<lsuactiafner> if both my linux pcs have an ipv4 and ipv6 ip address, are transfers between them by default ipv6?
<hatake_kakashi> anna: check the section under that url for 'Java on Mozilla Firefox'
<wastrel> akp:  it really depends on what videocard & driver you're using
<amphi> dylan_: as the slogan hath it, "It's not the sw that's free, it's you" ;)
<Cryptid> crimsun, thanx man u solved my problem
<trappist> crimsun: I have an onboard cmedia card and a pci audigy.  ubuntu in its infinite wisdom has chosen my onboard card, but there are no speakers plugged into it, so I'd like to use my audigy.
<crimsun> trappist: are you using breezy or dapper?
<crimsun> Cryptid: np
<trappist> crimsun: dapper
<anna> hatake_kakashi i allready did that, but i dont understand it:/
<akp> i have an ati.   I've found another with the same laptop who did it -- I'm just finding it a bit obtuse.  Actually, for now I'd be satisified if I could get ubuntu to use the external port rather than the laptop screen.
<lsuactiafner> trappist : you disable the onboard card in your bios dude
<crimsun> trappist: asoundconf set defaults.pcm.card string
<hatake_kakashi> anna: you don't understand the command? or did it not work?
<trappist> lsuactiafner: I'm going to be disappointed if that's the solution.  dude.
<lsuactiafner> trappist : when you boot up press delete to enter the bios settings and look around to disable somethign sound related
<crimsun> trappist: where string is the name in brackets from /proc/asound/cards
<skazi> What does everyone here think of the stability of Ubuntu? 1-10 ? i give it 8
<lsuactiafner> three is another one but its too much effort
<lsuactiafner> when you can just use the bios
<IdleOne> 8.5
<trappist> crimsun: that takes immediate effect or it does the /etc/mod* thing?
* ablomen is away: help
<crimsun> trappist: it's immediate. You need to restart ALSA apps.
* ablomen is back (gone 00:00:04)
<wastrel> akp: i'm using  ibm thinkpad / ati 9600 / breezy / xorg / fglrx    i ran fglrxconfig and got video mirroring set up so i can do presentations
<trappist> awesome
<trappist> ablomen: please don't do that
<lsuactiafner> are nfs transfers between my two ubuntu boxes on a lan ipv6 or ipv4?
<akp> wastrel_ I hadn't seen that utility.  I suppose I should run it with sudo, yes.
<wastrel> akp:  recommend backing up your existing xorg.conf before trying
<civ> excuse me for my poor english :p somebody know how I can configure my sound server (alsa) correcty? the problem is what the volume of each application are not independet, i.e, if i put down the vol in xmms it also put down the vol y mplayer, how can I solve it?
<lsuactiafner> wastrel : what card do you have?
<ablomen> trappist, sorry pretty new to irc wasnt my intention
<crimsun> civ: use softvol pcm plugin for alsa-lib on a per-application basis
<wastrel> lsuactiafner:  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<lsuactiafner> civ : you can use * and / in mplayer for volume adjustments
<akp> wastrel_ definitely -- I have several.  :)
<skazii> IdleOne: wich one you say is most stable?
<anna> hatake_kakashi oh sorry, i was wrong.. ill read the page again..
<trappist> crimsun: that command seemed to run fine, and I doublechecked my "string", but alsa apps return a string of errors beginning with :ALSA lib confmisc.c:1107:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.ctl.card'
<civ> ok, but if i put down the xmms vol it also put down mplayer... buh xD !
<yaaar> hey guys, how can i resume a torrent that was downloading after i close bittorrent? i have a 2GB file downloading, but I need to reboot the machine
<IdleOne> skazii:  there are no real stable distro's because they are always being developed. thats why I gave an 8.5 to ubuntu
<trappist> yaaar: it happens automatically
<colm> woo!  krita 1.5beta has CMYK!  that should put a cat amongst the pigeons for people looking for reasons not to adopt linux.
<skazii> Oki
<IdleOne> skazii:  #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to talk about this
<yaaar> trappist: ?
<civ> crimsun, can You give me some more info, i dont understand you...
<hatake_kakashi> anna: ok
<trappist> yaaar: just do what you did the first time to download the torrent.  it will find the existing file, check its integrity, and resume the download.
<TokenBad> is there a text editor for linux that lets you use macros?
<yaaar> trappist: oh, ok, so go back to the website i found it at and click it again?
<trappist> TokenBad: vim
<colm> TokenBad, gvim, emacs
<Jhair> TokenBad: emacs
<trappist> yaaar: yes
<akp> TokenBad_ emacs -- in X or commandline.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<crimsun> civ: tell mplayer to use a software volume
<TokenBad> I want alot of lines removed from a txt file
<TokenBad> all the lines start with the same thing
<OmegaAlpha> anyone familiar with a "opengl-update ati" command
<yaaar> trappist: where does it put those files? like, say i decide halfway through that i don't really want one, where would i go to remove it?
<crimsun> civ: if you use the gui, you can set it in the audio options
<trappist> yaaar: it depends on what client you use, but generally it asks you where you want to put it.
<wastrel> TokenBad:  grep -v "^foo" file.txt > file1.txt
<colm> TokenBad, gvim is what i'd use
<crimsun> trappist: paste ~/.asoundrc* onto pastebin
<Jhair> TokenBad: probably grep -v could do it without an editor?
<civ> ok crimsun , thank y, ill config it
<yaaar> trappist: ok, cool, thanks
<colm> ah, good old grep of course!
<TokenBad> but how would I remove the hole line
<Jhair> TokenBad: grep -v will remove it for you
<trappist> crimsun: .asoundrc includes .asoundrc.asoundconf, where only one line isn't commented: !defaults.pcm.card SB0090
<ratley> okay, i'm afraid this is a dapper question, but...
<anna> hatake_kakashi well.. there is a very long command that runs through a couple of lines.. do i have to paste it all at once or should i paste it line by line?
<ratley> my usb devices have disappeared
<TokenBad> I don't understand
<crimsun> trappist: pastebin /proc/asound/cards
<ratley> could it be udev related?
<akp> anyone know how to get ubuntu breezy to automatically bring up ath0 then eth0 but not both?  I.e., If no wireless, then try wired?
<trappist> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8788
<TokenBad> wastrel, grep -v "^foo" the foo part would be the part I am looking for in the line and it would then remove that full line?
<crimsun> trappist: you didn't use the correct string
<hatake_kakashi> anna: there is only one command that requires two lines, and that's at the 3rd part of that code bit
<Nitro88> hi all
<wastrel> TokenBad:  yes, grep -v  prints lines that don't contain the pattern.  the pattern "^foo"  searches for "foo" at the beginning (^) of a line
<Nitro88> i've got a problem with Amsn
<crimsun> trappist: your /proc/asound/cards lists two names (strings): "CMI8738MC6" and "Audigy"
<Nitro88> can any help me?
<Jhair> TokenBad: try it
<trappist> crimsun: ah I was using the one in brackets
<crimsun> trappist: the ones I named _are_ the ones in brackets
<trappist> because somebody told me to :)
<anna> hatake_kakashi thank you, ill try gain ^^
<trappist> oh THOSE brackets
<ratley> what modules should be loaded for usb?
<gnomefreak> Nitro88: if you tell us the problem you are having when someone knows they will answer you
<Nitro88> there's any?
<Nitro88> ok
<trappist> crimsun: works, thanks.  does this constitute an excuse to reconsider packaging alsaconf?
<akp> wastrel: I just installed flgrx -- where does it put the control panel to configure it?
<Nitro88> i've just downloaded
<Nitro88> Amsn
<crimsun> trappist: no. alsaconf doesn't do what asoundconf does.
<Nitro88> but is very ugly
<hatake_kakashi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Nitro88> how to get beautiful fonts?
<wastrel> akp i don't know of any control panel, fglrxconfig is a command line program
<trappist> crimsun: true, but I could have done this with alsaconf and its nice ncurses menu.
<anna> hatake_kakashi : thats odd, nothing happened.. it only sais "file exists"
<crimsun> trappist: or you could have done this from GNOME's System> Preferences> Sound> Set default sound card
<akp> ok -- never mind.  it didn't really download -- I had to update my package list.  Weird.
<trappist> crimsun: except I don't use gnome and kde let me choose from among something higher level than a card, and I couldn't do it with their interface
<crimsun> trappist: allow me to suggest that you bribe Kubuntu developers into using asoundconf, then.
<hatake_kakashi> anna: what was the last line you typed?
<crimsun> regardless, alsaconf is deprecated and serves a purpose that's virtually a non-issue in Ubuntu.
* ablomen is away: the simpsons
<Spec> Is there anyone here planning on attending FOSE, if so, are you doing so to represent the goodness of Ubuntu?
<anna> hatake_kakashi sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<trappist> crimsun: will do.  but it sure would be nice for us console junkies to have something to use without having to look names up in /proc etc.
<crimsun> trappist: and alsaconf is not the answer you seek
<wastrel> what's fose
<hatake_kakashi> anna: I mean the first time when you did that ln -s ?
<yanimax> what application do you suggest to use to read newsfroups on gnome ?
<crimsun> yanimax: pan
<Nitro88> any know how to get better AMSN 0.95?
<trappist> crimsun: it served me well for years.  I totally understand the objections to it, but it shouldn't be too hard to replace, I'd think, if we hate it so much.
<Spec> washington dc, government + technology convention, one of the biggest.
<TokenBad> thanks guys
<TokenBad> that worked great
<bDerrly> any dapper users getting an error about not being able to open /usr/share/X11/rgb when trying to run Xgl?
<wastrel> doesn't gaim have an msn plugin?
<crimsun> trappist: then just extend asoundconf to spit out /proc/asound/card values for you
<anna> hatake_kakashi sorry, i dont remember :(
<crimsun> cards, rather
<anna> hatake_kakashi is there a way to find out, what version of java im using?
<trappist> crimsun: well by golly it seems it's python.  I can live without python but I might just be able to manage that.
<Nitro88> yes wastrel
<hatake_kakashi> anna: ok try this, ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Nitro88> but AMsn is better about configuration
<trappist> or maybe I could just port it to ruby ;)
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know the command  to update opengl libraries
<hatake_kakashi> anna: err when you installed it, it will tell you which version.. or dpkg --list| grep java
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: depends what opengl libraries you use.  I update them by updating my nvidia drivers.
<instabin> is there a program like dvd shrink for linux
<shanonx> Ok I need some intall help, I just tried to install ubuntu, and got everything correctly installed but when I booted it gave me an error and said that my X server was configured incorrectly and took me to the login prompt..... how can i configure x server to work properly?
<hatake_kakashi> instabin: google for videohelp
<instabin> thanks
<OmegaAlpha> trappist, thanks whats the command to do that then?
<hatake_kakashi> instabin: videohelp is a site btw
<anna> hatake_kakashi there a quite a few files listed in the folder ..
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: you could try sudo apt-get install nvidia-common, but I get mine from nvidia.com
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: sorry, nvidia-glx not nvidia-common
<foampeace> is it worth it to recompile the kernel?
<foampeace> !ubotu kernel
<hatake_kakashi> anna: ok ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/| grep java
<trappist> foampeace: for what purpose?
<hatake_kakashi> foampeace: why?
<foampeace> I wonder if it might be better to compile it yourself for optimization
<OmegaAlpha> trappist, thanks. im trying to solve this ATI GLX extension missing problem i have for 3d acc.
<anna> hatake_kakashi okay, it sais the following: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<hatake_kakashi> foampeace: you would, but there would be things that would break here and there
<anna>  libjavaplugin.so
<cfk> where can i get dapper-server ?
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: erm, I don't recommend installing nvidia drivers if you have an ati card
<foampeace> hatake_kakashi: like what might break?
<hatake_kakashi> anna: hmm.. goto firefox, open a new tab, type in 'about:plugins' without quote and into the address bar, check to see if you can see java on the list
<trappist> ubotu: tell OmegaAlpha about ati
<hatake_kakashi> foampeace: eg, using nvidia/ati drivers that was from the repo
<ratley> has anyone else had usb problems in dapper?
<foampeace> the time and date settings wont load in breezy
<ratley> for me, lsusb returns nothing
<gnomefreak> ratley: not me but you might want to see if nayone filed a bug or 2 on it
<OmegaAlpha> trappist, the command i wanted to try but doesnt work is opengl-update ati
<ratley> i've been searching the forums, but it's tough with no mouse
<trappist> OmegaAlpha: ubotu gave you a link to check out
<anna> hatake_kakashi no, theres only something about shockwave Flash and FutureSplash Player
<shanonx> gnomefreak: hey I talked to you this morning about intstalling without my NIC card... well I got it installed but now when I boot I get an error saying X server isnt configured correctly.
<OmegaAlpha> trappist, yeah sorry. for some reason when i click links in xchat they dont open up auto for me
<ChrisX1> hey i need help mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<ChrisX1> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)'
<gnomefreak> ratley: you want to look at launchpad its a little early in release to check forums i think bugs are best bet
<ChrisX1> But mysql is running
<erUSUL> shanonx, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hatake_kakashi> anna: ok, so I presume you did that mkdir command, that ln -s command and also that sudo ln -s command from the website?
<anna> hatake_kakashi and here i wanted to study computer science.. guess im to slow for that..
<gnomefreak> shanonx: in terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and re do all the proper settings
<bDerrly> has anyone tried running Xgl with dapper?
<anna> hatake_kakashi yes i did..
<trappist> anna: you give up too easily
<hatake_kakashi> anna: you're only human
<hatake_kakashi> anna: hmm
<wastrel> damn why is everyone obsessed with xgl
<gnomefreak> because it breaks?
<bDerrly> wastrel, why not?
<trappist> wastrel: because it's the biggest thing on the linux desktop since X
<Belboz99> anyone know why my scanner is transferring images so slowly?
<ratley> what's the address for launchpad?
<heliotrope> whats xgl
<gnomefreak> why were people obbsesed with dapper in dec?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  they still are
<gnomefreak> ratley: i think its www.launchpad.com but not positive
<ChrisX1> gnomefreak is dapper released?
<bDerrly> so, no one has answered my question  :)
<gnomefreak> ChrisX1: nope
<ChrisX1> okay
<Belboz99> no one is answering my question eitehr
<hatake_kakashi> anna: ok try this, sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<hatake_kakashi> !tell heliotrope about xgl
<anna> hatake_kakashi everything at once?
<gnomefreak> bDerrly: if noone answered either noone has had an issue or noone uses it check launchpad for bugs many people have had issues with it
<Belboz99> I've been trying to get this problem solved for hours and no one  has bothered to acknowledge my existance :(
<DaSkreec1> how do I create a .Xauthority file?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: its there by default
<Cryptid> crimsun, do u know how can i increase the refresh rate of my monitor from defualt of 60Hz to 85Hz or above in windows my refresh rate was 85 and it worked well but i am unable to set the refresh rate as 85 in Ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> anna: that sudo rm command to the end of what I last wrote, yes
<anna> hatake_kakashi <- ninja of the hidden ubuntu knowledge ^^
<hatake_kakashi> anna: heh
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: open your home folder and click on veiw and than hidden files you will see it there
<hatake_kakashi> or should you say hidden linux knowledge
<crimsun> Cryptid: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Belboz99> Cryptid, you have to set your maximimum refresh to your monitor's max refresh, not your resolution's max refresh, if that makes sense
<anna> hatake_kakashi hm.. doesnt seem to change anything yet.. nothing happened..
<OmegaAlpha> trappist, can you have ubotu display the url since i cant click links in here for some reason
<Mosi_> does breezy use cups or lpd?
<Mosi_> or both?
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: and if it is not?
<gnomefreak> bDerrly: did you try #xgl-ubuntu
<trappist> !tell OmegaAlpha about ati
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: than you deleted it?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: its there by default in breezy and dapper
<hatake_kakashi> anna: what it did before is to remove that link and to relink it again, restart firefox and check under about:plugins again
<Belboz99> Cryptid, what I mean by that is if my old Dell could do 1152x864 @ 75hz, I need to set the max refresh to 85hz.  That is the highest refresh my monitor was capable of.
<anna> hatake_kakashi okay.. just a moment
<OmegaAlpha> crap it just sends "OmegaAlpha" as the link
<wastrel> Belboz99:  are they particularly large files?  is your RAM getting eaten up & you end up doing a lot of disk access swapping out chunks of memory
<wastrel> Belboz99:  is your hard drive slow?  dma?
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: true :) but I can't run gksudo It complains about the .Xauthoriuty file
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: you have to beable to veiw the hidden files to see it
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: It's not there
<_6ix_> Why would it tell me only superusers can use dpkg?
<Belboz99> wastrl, thanks for answering.  It seems to be the USB speed.  The scanner completes an 8 Megapixel scan in under 30 seconds, but transferring it takes about 5 minutes
<gnomefreak> _6ix_: because only superusers can use it
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: can I refresh the making of my home dir?
<anna> hatake_kakashi o_O
<_6ix_> How do I become a superuser so I can install my printer drivers?
<hatake_kakashi> _6ix_: because it has to install/remove specific files that normal users do not have priviledged access to
<hatake_kakashi> anna: what?
<ChrisX1> hey i need help mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<_jason> ubotu: tell _6ix_ about sudo
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: even if you make it its not gonna have anything in it
<ChrisX1> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)'
<ChrisX1> But mysql is running
<wastrel> Belboz99:  i don't know anything about usb :] 
<hatake_kakashi> _6ix_: sudo <command>
<Belboz99> wastrel, I'm using Vuescan as the scanning software, sane isn't even involved
<Cryptid> Belboz99, how do i know my monitors max refresh rate?? under Windows my desktop resolution use to be 1024x768 at refresh ra te of 85Hz
<_6ix_> Hrmm, let me read this, thanks
<anna> hatake_kakashi why should something be easy when it can be difficoult as well?
<Cryptid> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8789 check it out
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: can i ask why you deleted it?
<anna> hatake_kakashi did not work.. sorry ./
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: I didn't
<hatake_kakashi> anna: hmm
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: It's just not there
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: I added the user in a non mundane way
<hatake_kakashi> anna: is your version of firefox from the repos?
<DaSkreec1> So the home folder might be messed up
<Belboz99> Cryptid, should be in your monitor's manual, you should be able to find it online at your manufacter's website, or you can just guss and say something like 100hz
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: can you open your home folder in natulis?
<anna> hatake_kakashi oh .. i dont remember that.. silly me
<anna> arg
<yanimax> crimsun: thanks, pan looks very good
<gnomefreak> natilus*
<hatake_kakashi> anna: well I'll bbiab, restarting X with nvidia module
<pawel> nautilus
<pawel> ;>
<gnomefreak> that too ty
<gnomefreak> lol
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: Yes
<Belboz99> anyone know of any propblems with Ubuntu and nVidia's nForce 2 USB 2.0 controller?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: click on view and than hidden files/folders
<C0deNiNja> _6ix_, simply because of that
<kyo> How do I change my user password in bash?
<DaSkreec1> right
<Spec> kyo: man passwd
<DaSkreec1> kyo: passwd
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: you dont see it anywhere?
<Belboz99> anyone know how to check what USB speed my devices are connected at?
<DaSkreec1> no
<Spec> lsusb maybe? is there such a thing?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: there must be some way to create it correct?
<Belboz99> Spec: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04b8:012a Seiko Epson Corp. is what it spits out
<Cryptid> crimsun, got ne way of increasing the refresh rate yet????
<crimsun> Cryptid: note line 1604
<cfk> dapper-server image is the same as normal? dapper-install-i386.iso
<Cryptid> crimsun, yes i see 43-60 what do i do? just replace 60 with 85??
<crimsun> Cryptid: you need a vertrefresh option
<crimsun> Cryptid: you can google for the syntax
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: mkxauth?
<Frafra> hi all
<OmniColos> hello!
<Frafra> what I should install for use aclocal?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: if you find out what app/program makes that file/generates the file you cna try reinstalling it but thats the long way around. i dont know of a shorter way. either way i am having a hard time believing that that is causeing your error because a fix for X hanging is to delete that and the ICEauthority
* OmniColos just got xplanet to play well with nautilus desktop icons :D
<snoozix> do i have a chance to modify how many lines are scrolled in X when i use the mouse wheel? the smooth wheel extension for firefox does exactly what i need, but i would like something like that for kde, opera, konqueror and all the other stuff, too.
<OmniColos> read all about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=744474#post744474
<Cryptid> crimsun, k i will try looking up for it
<crimsun> Frafra: automake1.x (where x = {6,7,8,9})
<Belboz99> Hey, it seems that I am connected at USB 2.0.  I'm going to have a heck of a time figuring out why the connection is so slow :(
<shanonx> gnomefreak: when i run xserver reconfigure, it asks me for the pCI address of my graphics card, and my graphics card is a PCI-Express, how can i found out the address of that card if I don't know it?
<lulu> has anyone tried running 'nachos' on linux?
<Frafra> thanks crimsun
<gnomefreak> to make an empty file you would use mkdir path/to file
<erUSUL> shanonx, try lspci
<gnomefreak> laspci output should help you there shanonx
<gnomefreak> lspci even
<videofreak> why is ubuntu better than other linux distros?
<Frafra> crimsun: you're right :)
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: can I recreate the home folder for a user?
<DaSkreec1> videofreak: The community
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: that im sure you can but i dont know how
<OmniColos> videofreak, community community community
<Spec> The stability? the release cycles?
<_jason> DaSkreec1: what do you mean by recreate?
<mzinz> During boot I get long delays on "configuring network interfaces".  How do I fix this?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is for anyone from beginners to experts :)
<OmniColos> plus because of debians popularity, there si lots of other help avail too
<concept10> What gnome version does dapper have at the moment
<gnomefreak> 2.13.90
<IdleOne> I hate Macs
<concept10> gnomefreak, are you on dapper now?
<gnomefreak> concept10: yes
<IdleOne> damn cd stuck in the drive and cant get it out
<concept10> gnomefreak, how is the stability?
<OmniColos> theres a little key in the top right to eject
<tatters> How do I enable hidden files and folders in ubuntu?
<DaSkreec1> _jason: remake it as if the user was just created
<IdleOne> OmniColos:  doesnt work
<xnull> concept10 is table
<xnull> stable*
<OmniColos> idle: *top right of the kb
<_jason> DaSkreec1: it's just and empty folder
<DaSkreec1> _jason: really?
<gnomefreak> concept10: right this sec it has some crashing of apps but how stable will it be tomorrow only tomorrow will tell
<OmniColos> hmm must be a mac thing XD
<DaSkreec1> _jason: so what creates the .Xauthority file?
<IdleOne> OmniColos:  tried to install Mandriva on it install failed btw and now the cd is stuck in there
<OmniColos> even after rebbot?
<concept10> I need to jump on dapper, i got on breezy early and didnt have any problems, just many updates
<OmniColos> reboot
<_jason> DaSkreec1: when you start gnome it will create the files it needs as will other programs the first time you start them
<wastrel> i'm sleepy
<DaSkreec1> _jason: will gnome or will metacity
<IdleOne> OmniColos:  yup
<DaSkreec1> I'm runing compiz
<OmniColos> :o
<_jason> DaSkreec1: heh I don't know who does it
<gnomefreak> concept10: i suggest if you want a stable system to stick with breezy
<DaSkreec1> _jason: blast!! I need to find out what makes that file
<_jason> DaSkreec1: how come?
<concept10> gnomefreak, gimme an example of what app crashes?
<DaSkreec1> I'll find out after lunch and tell you
<ccc_> IdleOne: it can't eject if its mounted. perhaps you're standing in the cdrom dir in a terminal? you could try "sudo eject" too
<gnomefreak> screem
<IdleOne> OmniColos:  think Im going to take it outside and use it to hold up my car
<DaSkreec1> _jason: cause it's not there
<IdleOne> ccc_:  Mac doesnt boot at all
<DaSkreec1> and I can't gksudo
<tatters> How do I viewe hidden files and folders in ubuntu?
<Mosi_> hey folks, i'm trying to install naim v.0.11.8, and the configure script says i have no curses library
<_jason> DaSkreec1: .Xauthority? did you try logging in to gnome?
<Spec> tatters: long listing
<gnomefreak> tatters: view>hiddenfiles
<Mosi_> even though i can run Irssi and an olver version of naim
<Spec> ls -hal
<Mosi_> *older
<ccc_> IdleOne: oh... ok.
<wastrel> Mosi_:  you're compiling naim?
<Spec> Mosi_: do you have the curses library?
<DaSkreec1> _jason: I'm in gnome now
<gnomefreak> naim is in repos why would you compile it :(
<concept10> gnomefreak, screem sucks anyway :)
<Spec> Mosi_: you need something along the lines of libcurses-dev
<_jason> DaSkreec1: logout of gnome and log back in
<DaSkreec1> Ok
<Mosi_> wastrel: trying to, apt-get only has an older version that uses an outdated protocol
<gnomefreak> concept10: but im just saying use at own risk what works today is not garentied to work tomorrow
<tatters> ok thnx, i was creating a .thpasswd file and acidently named it .htpassword then it dissapared
<tatters> .htpasswd
<Mosi_> or so i have been led to believe... since it won't connect and complains that it's too old
<IdleOne> OmniColos:  all I get is a blinking folder with the mac icon and a question mark :/
<wastrel> to compile you need the dev thingy what spec said
<gnomefreak> that is what they mean by its not stable
<concept10> gnomefreak, im looking for the page for list of _major_ changes.  for example breezy used gcc 4 instead of 3.4
<Mosi_> spec: thanks
<psycode> the archive.ubuntu.com repository doesn't seem to work, what should i replace it with?
<OmniColos> IdleOne, ouch
<gnomefreak> concept10: and dapper uses gcc4
<gnomefreak> breezy kernel was compiled with gcc3.4
<tatters> but accidently named it .htpassword and it went hidden
<Mosi_> spec: libcurses-dev isn't available from any repo in my list :(
<dooglus> concept10: dapper doesn't work with xubuntu-desktop at all at the moment
<concept10> gnomefreak, yeah, all of my kernels are with 3.4
<gnomefreak> tatters: all ~/.files are hidden
<IdleOne> guess I have a good reason to take this piece of crap off my desk now
<IdleOne> :(
<mzinz> How can I compress a file in .zip format?
<dooglus> mzinz: no need; it's already compressed
<_jason> mzinz: man zip :)
<gnomefreak> sure it does
<Mosi_> tatters: why don't you just rename it from a terminal?
<Belboz99> hey, how do I allow a normal access to USB devices?
<gnomefreak> im on xfce :)
<tatters> but .htpassword has no tilde?
<concept10> dooglus, whats the issue? basically im trying to find out what major components have been changed, i will judge wether i should upgrade with that
<tatters> is tha t a system file or something?
<wastrel> isn't it supposed to be .htpasswd
<Mosi_> tatters: ~ refers to your home directory.... i.e. /home/tatters/.htpassword
<dooglus> concept10: xubuntu-desktop: Depends: xfdesktop4 but it is not going to be installed
<concept10> I only use a couple of xfce app (most notably, the terminal - it rocks)
<OmniColos> IdleOne, maybe check this: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106882
<gnomefreak> dooglus: have you done todays updates
<Mosi_> tatters: is the file in your home folder?
<tatters> it was wetral but I accidently maned it .htpassword
<shanonx> gnomefreak: oh well i still get the error (EE) no devices detected, Fatal error: no screens found...... so how do i get grub out of my master boot?
* gnomefreak had a ton of xfce updates today
<tatters> yes mosi
<tatters> well I created t my home folder
<OmniColos> IdleOne, using the firmware method
<gnomefreak> shanonx: why do you want grub off mbr?
<Mosi_> tatters: open a terminal and do this: 'ls -a .??*'
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I've updated today if that's what you mean
<mzinz> _jason, im reading the man page but its so much info to take in.. which param is for creating an archive from a dir?
<shanonx> gnomefreak: because it looks like ubuntu cannot handle pci-express, at least with this motherboard
<rewt_> Hello all.
<monomaco> after installing xorg down, -->/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved! any help plz?
<Mosi_> tatters: do you see it?
<OmniColos> IdleOne, or even: http://www.artsci.wustl.edu/ASCC/documentation/mackeys.html
<Mosi_> tatters: the file should be in the list ls gives you
<gnomefreak> dooglus: ive had xubuntu-desktop installed for a few weeks it hasnt given me a lick of problems and today i saw a crap load of xfce updates
<concept10> gnomefreak, i guess i dont need that much stability, i only use a couple of apps, FF 1.5, TB, Vim, Nautilus, xfce-terminal, and VLC
<wastrel> mzinz:  to search in a man page type /searchterm<enter>
<dooglus> gnomefreak: whatversionof xubuntu-desktop do you have?
<tatters> k mos thnxi I gotta go through webmin it takes me cpl of mins
<jrhonk> how i get sounds work in enemy-territory?
<_jason> mzinz: I believe you just do zip file.zip /path/to/directory, not sure...
<gnomefreak> default dooglus  i think its 4
<jrhonk> i use alsa
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I mean "dpkg -l xubuntu-desktop"
!lilo:*! hmmm, here's an interesting opportunity. this alienware person seems to be waiting for people to message him on AIM address 'itscrazyguymike' in order to let him know they want to buy his merchandise. if a number of people message him instead to let him know that we really find his advertising on freenode irritating, perhaps he'll remove freenode from the distribution list
<gnomefreak> lol
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it will be 1.<something>
<gnomefreak> dooglus: there is no version
<dooglus> gnomefreak: every package file has a version number
<virus> Where can I set the resolutions for my x server? I tried editing /etc/xorg.conf directly, but it doesn't change a thing - not even the server output changes. It provides only the two resolution that I gave him during install time: 640x480 and 800x600. I've got a radeon 8200 and would like to have native pal resolution: 768x576
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i thought that too
<Mosi_> tatters: once you've made sure the file is in the directory you're in, just rename it: 'mv .htpassword .htpasswd'
<kyo> my network is lagging ... :(
<gnomefreak> hold on let me pastebin this
<mzinz> _jason, thank you
<jrhonk> How i can get sounds work in Wolfenstein: Enemy-Territory? I am using alsa.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: version <none> means you don't have it installed...
<akp> wastrel: thanks for the info on fglrxconfig -- that sweeted me up!
<_jason> mzinz: why are you using zip?
<Mosi_> tatters: the last argument is the filename to rename it to, so make it whatever you want. if you take the . off, it will become visible again
<gnomefreak> hold on brb
<wastrel> akp:  schweet :] 
<shib> with what program can i watch .avi or .wmv files?
<rewt_> Shib
<virus> shib, mplayer, vlc and totem (or any other gstreamer/xine based player)
<Mosi_> shib: try mplayer
<_jason> mzinz: oh and the man page says I was wrong, you need to do zip -r
<rewt_> mplayer works fine. I use it
<shib> k
<psycode> where can i find repositories that work???
<jrhonk> HOW I CAN GET SOUNDS WORK IN ENEMY-TERRITORY?
<virus> psycode: it depends on what you need? official ubuntu repositories or just some additional stuff?
<dooglus> psycode: archive.ubuntu.com
<lsuactiafner> are nfs transfers between my two ubuntu boxes on a lan ipv6 or ipv4?
<_jason> jrhonk: your caps lock seems to be broken too
<psycode> dooglus, it doesnt seem to work..
<virus> jrhonk: please describe your problem? Is your sound working in other apps than enemy territory. And pls. repair your keyboard, you're writing all uppercase.
<anders__> I have a problem getting mplayer to work. "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device". Hov do I know which video driver to use?
* ablomen is back (gone 00:44:27)
!lilo:*! Someone has suggested to me that it may just be a mail harvester....so maybe the messages are not such a great idea
<Ethyl> *crains l'alcool
<virus> anders__, mplayer -vo help in order to get a list of available video outputs. Usualy xv, sdl and x11 work fine (in that order)
<anders__> I have set XWindows with X11 in the multimedia systems selector
<psycode> virus, the official and the additional ... i have the list but the server is down or something :\
<dooglus> psycode: can you see http://archive.ubuntu.com in a web browser?
<virus> psycode, I'd say try a different mirror then, there are plenty of ubuntu repository servers out there.
<psycode> dooglus, yes.. weird
<dooglus> psycode: so can I.  that would suggest that the server isn't down.
<anders__> virus: thx, giving it a try now
<dooglus> psycode: I can also download packages from it; another hint that it's working.
<jrhonk> yeah i get it work
<virus> psycode, are you behind a firewall/proxy and did you set up the proxy correctly for apt?
<shanonx> anyone have any other ideas on how to get my PCI-express card to work so that Xserver will work right?
<Mosi_> tatters: did that solve the problem?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i logged out of xfce and back in and it looked screwy
<gnomefreak> todays updates screwed it up :(
<virus> Anyone using fglrx here and knows how to set the resolution? /etc/xorg.conf doesn't have any effect on the resolution. :-/
<psycode> virus, no.. it used to work...
<tatters> mosi yup thnx im still working it but I unerstand thnx.. lol I am V slow
<gnomefreak> the menu was 2 bottons and the desktops the time was in top right corner
<psycode> virus, a friend of mine has the same problem
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it was screwed up for me about this time yesterday.  today''s updates have made it better, but still not right.
<wastrel> virus:  xorg.conf works for me... i'm using fglrx
<gnomefreak> buttons*
<kyo> My network is lagging ... and I'm not using any bandwidth. o_O
<videofreak> why is linux better than dos?
<gnomefreak> linux doesnt compare to dos 2 different things
<virus> psycode: I'm always getting 800x600 or 640x480 - I just want a custom resolution. No errors in the server log - nothing... those proprietary drivers suck. :-(
<deefzi> kyo, the grandpa next door is downing pr0n through your shared gateway ;>
<gnomefreak> Unix is better than dos tho :)
!lilo:*! Interesting. Apparently two users have actually received annoyed messages from itscrazyguymike.
<videofreak> deefzi is hacking kyo?
* kyo weeps
<gnomefreak> dooglus: that was the first time i logged out of xfce ina  few days
!lilo:*! Maybe this strategy will actually work.
* kyo sighs
<kyo> realy slow right now ...
<kyo> brb
<deefzi> videofreak, with my superior ping-flood sk33lz? yes!
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr i hate screem :(
<dooglus> gnomefreak: how do you update?  from the command line, or using a gui?
!lilo:*! There are reports he's 'offline', but that may mean he's blocking people
<gnomefreak> cli
<deefzi> videofreak, i want one... MILLION DOLLARS! otherwise i shall ping the internet down.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I'm surprised it would uninstall xubuntu-desktop without you noticing
<anders__> virus: I get the message "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available". I have an ATI card (Dell inspiron 6000)
<gnomefreak> i find cli updates are faster
<videofreak> how come there isn't msn for linux?
<maihem> gaim?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i didnt see it the only thing ive done was with gaim trying to compile it it was getting rid of xubuntu-desktop
<videofreak> ohh
<Alexi5> god bless ubuntu
<videofreak> what about microsoft word?
* OmniColos blesses ubuntu
<OmniColos> ;-)
<Alexi5> linux of all linucies
<rewt_> Alexi5, indeed.
<Ofe> videofreak,  msn is microsoft product. there is similar programs, like gaim
<maihem> openoffice
<gnomefreak> and that was 2 days worth of crap :(
<wastrel> videofreak:  abiword, openoffice
<shanonx> lspci results: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies, Uknown device 7166 ;  0000:01:00.1 Display controller , Ati Tech. Uknown device 7166
<virus> videofreak, I recommend you to read about "preemtive multitasking" ... just one thing that stands out, I'd say. :)
<rewt_> shannon
<psycode> virus, my problem might be with my DNS servers..
<heliotrope> how can i install a windows media player plugin to firefox? whenever i try to do it it sends me to microsofts site to download the entire media player
<rewt_> go in your terminal\
<Alexi5> i never used it but god bless it.i am downloading it now
<rewt_> and type       sudo update-pciids
<videofreak> linux's multi tasking is preemptive?
<_jason> heliotrope: use mplayer plugin
<_jason> heliotrope: with w32codecs
<gnomefreak> heliotrope: this isnt microsoft windows you gonna have a hell of a time adding something made by ms
<maihem> videofreak, yeah, like windows 95 onwards
<videofreak> ooh
<heliotrope> _jason, where / how can i do that
<virus> psycode, can you lookup hosts from the command line ... just try "dig archive.ubuntu.com"
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> ubotu: tell heliotrope about mplayer
<maihem> only linux did it since 1991 when its earliest developer versions were released
<videofreak> i thought it is non preemptive all along
<heliotrope> _jason, thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell heliotrope about w32codecs
<OmniColos> he might be better off with VLC
<videofreak> i'm running linux on 486 = (
<psycode> virus, dig works, but ping to archive.ubuntu.com returns "unknown host" while in windows (where my DNS is configured directly) ping works...
<virus> videofreak, cooperative multitasking would be pretty bad idea... one hanging app just crashes the whole system.
<_jason> OmniColos: well it's an alternative, but why better off?
<OmniColos> _jason good point
<virus> psycode, how did you configure  your IP and DNS? Do you use DHCP or a static setup?
<chalcedony> does anybody have any idea why Audacity would say it has a problem and wont' let me record or play?
<shanonx> rewt: that wont work either because ubuntu wont detect my onboard NIC card either
<OmniColos> but I found vlc a very quick solution without having to downlad lots of support pacakges
!lilo:*! okay, cool....if you are irritated by the advertising, please use AIM to let itscrazyguymike know it....there's definitely a human being there, and we can let him know he is violating the terms of service of freenode by doing this, and we're not at all happy about it ;)
<crimsun> chalcedony: make sure nothing is holding /dev/dsp open
<bur[n] er> is there such thing as a changelog for dapper packages that be accessed via rs?
<gnomefreak> it wont open from term either :( oh well guess ill wait a few days a week until its fixed
<maihem> videofreak: linux was originally written for 386, if you have the right GUI software (ie, only as fancy as the stuff you got on windows 3.0), then you should be able to find a linux to run fine on a 486. Ubuntu, however, won't run on the typical 486 - you gotta be from a wealthy country to us it.
<psycode> virus, static IP, DNS through the router i belive... i can't access my linux computer directly, just through SSH so it's hard for me to check these things (no GUI)..
<crimsun> bur[n] er: via rss? Yes, there's a feed for dapper-changes.
<virus> anders__, it seams that the drivers aren't working properly. You can try 'sdl' and 'x11' as output, but you probably suffer from slow screen refresh anyways?
<shanonx> rewt_: i have the drivers for my nic card on another drive that is a USB drive but i dont know how to mount it... <--(noob)
<Flight3> Could some kind person please DCC me their dapper Flight 3 sources.list?
<bur[n] er> crimsun: but that doesn't show the "changelog" it just says there is a new version, not what that version does
<videofreak> haha
<videofreak> nice
<OmniColos> videofreak, you might try puppy linux
<Flight3> I just accidently erased it * embarrased *
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Flight3 about sources
<alejandro> join /ubuntu-es
<virus> psycode, do you have the router IP in your /etc/resorv.conf ?
<videofreak> i'm actually on pentium 200
<celerex> I installed Breezy with succes, then i chages my sources list to Dapper and did update / -f upgrade
<gnomefreak> Flight3: read the pm ubotu sent you
<virus> psycode, pardon, /etc/resolv.conf
<Flight3> ok thx
<anders__> virus: I think I do. videos play in VLC, but they don't look very good
<videofreak> i used to have 50mb ram free
<rewt_> Shanon, why not go to the site in linux and just download the drivers?
<videofreak> but why do i have 3mb after i install apache2?
<gnomefreak> celerex: you might have better luck with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<celerex> that broke my install, neither the 2.6.15 nor the 2.6.12 kernel will boot, can't find my root partition. I ran a dist-upgrade and now only 1 package is being held back. I still can't boot my system though
<psycode> virus, yup ("nameserver 10.0.0.2") ---> but this setting caused trouble in windows, where i had to configure the DNS servers directly for it to work.. can i do that in linux?
<virus> anders__, I'm no fglrx expert at all - having a lot of problems with my old radeon 8200, too. ATI driver support really sucks. :-/
<gnomefreak> celerex: you knew dapper isnt stable before doing that right?
<shanonx> rewt_: cause im so new to linux that i dont know how to do that from the prompt
<celerex> When i boot the recovery console versions, it just says 'ERROR: can't find /dev/sda2'
<maihem> videofreak, unused ram is wasted ram. Linux uses all the ram available as best as possible.
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : mplayer -vo help
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : you still here?
<lsuactiafner> are nfs transfers between my two ubuntu boxes on a lan ipv6 or ipv4?
<wastrel> celerex:  your new kernels arent loading scsi modules?
<celerex> i suspected, but the fact that it can't find my root partition but actually has all my modules in the system makes me think I can modify some file and it'll boot.
<rewt_> shanonx, do you not havea gui?
<celerex> Neither new NOR the old (breezy) is booting
<virus> psycode, is your router running a nameserver? if windows wasn't able to use it I guess not. Just put the nameservers you use on your windows box in that file.
<anders__> lsuactiafner: yes
<videofreak> maihem, hmm make sense in a way... but that will make new applications slow?
<celerex> they both stop in the same place.
<maihem> if apache2 isn't serving web pages for a few seconds, your other programs will get the ram from it (pushing apache2 out to disk until it is needed).
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : mplayer -vo help
<virus> psycode, one nameserver per line. (and maximum 3 nameservers as far as I remember)
<anders__> lsuactiafner: tried the help, and xv is listed
<gnomefreak> celerex: i recommend reinstalling breezy and waiting til april for dapper
<shanonx> rewt_ i have gnome installed but cannot get to X server because my ATI display  isnt recognized.... and my onboard LAN card isnt recognized either.
<OmniColos> it would be nice if there was a version of ubuntu just for old hardware but until then maybe try: http://www.goosee.com/pup
<celerex> arg, does XGL work in Breezy?
<maihem> it slows down as you switch, but if you software needs 150MB ram and you only have 50MB, well...
<gnomefreak> celerex: nope
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : ubuntu mplayer packages are broken, mplayerdev will tell you to use the current cvs version instead
<virus> psycode, but putting more nameservers in that file won't hurt... it just will only pick the first three entries afaik.
<eugman> Is there any good visual bandwidth monitor of each process?
<psycode> virus, like "nameserver 192.115.106.11 <\n> nameserver 192.115.106.12
<rewt_> shanonx, what display  do you have?
<videofreak> i'm run basic ubuntu
<virus> psycode, exactly.
<rewt_> What card
<dts> i've been having a lot of random freezes lately and I have the feeling this is because some files got corrupted when the power went out, is there a way to reinstall all installed packages in the system
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : also make sure if you use xv that xorg is using the correct driver for your display card
<psycode> virus, thanks i'll try
<celerex> Just my bad luck that dapper wont' boot for me?
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : also try -vo sdl, works best
<rewt_> ati what
<virus> psycode, then try to lookup and/or ping some internet host - should work then. :)
<celerex> i mean there must be some config file somewhere that isn't loading the modules in proper order
<anders__> lsuactiafner: then I have to build it myself?
<shanonx> rewt_: ATI PCI-Express 512MG, Radeon X1300
<celerex> is there a way to run a mass reconfigure
<celerex> >?
<maihem> afk
<videofreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> celerex: its not yet in beta still alot of work being done on it everyone with dapper atm is having issues
<anders__> lsuactiafner: how do I make sure that xorg uses the correct driver?
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : also you can add vo="sdl," into .mplayer/config to make it default
<gnomefreak> celerex: not that i am aware of
<anders__> lsuactiafner: sdl worked :-)
<celerex> i figured :) oh well, last question. Sometimes doing an apt-get i'll get an error that tells me the command 'locale' cannot be found
<psycode> virus, works, thanks alot! :)
<gnomefreak> celerex: thats  a dappers locales issue thats normal and the first issue dapper had
<virus> psycode, np. you're welcome. :)
<gnomefreak> it has been fixed on the flight 4
<celerex> super :) thanks gnome
<alejandro> how can i join to a spanish room?
<gnomefreak> alejandro: /join #ubuntu-es
<_jason> alejandro: type: /join #ubuntu-es
!lilo:*! Well, that was refreshing. I guess at this point we should wait to message the guy until he shows up here again. Next time he does (you probably want to spread the word), people on the channel he's on should complain to his AIM address or email address. Apparently he's waiting for sales leads on them and maybe we can get his attention by letting him know his messages are a problem. :)
* gnomefreak told you that this am
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : xv is faster, but try xvinfo and run lspci to check what display card you have
<alejandro> yes, but i forget to save it
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : #mplayer is also usefull...
<ali> is there any .rm to mp3 converter?
<alejandro> thank you again
<virus> lsuactiafner, if the xvideo extension isn't working SDL probably won't work well either. It will fall back to slower outputs so it's always a safe choice, yepp. :)
<lsuactiafner> ali : mencoder can do it
<rewt_> shanonx, I don't know. Sorry. Those are somewhat new and iffy with linux.
<rewt_> I just googled it and a lot of poeple are having problems with linux and your card.
<[blah] > how do I setup my resolution?
<anders__> virus, lsuactiafner: thx for your help. mplayer works with sdl.
<[blah] > other than ctrl alt +
<shanonx> rewt_: how do i uninstall grub from the MBR then? ill just stay with winblows a while longer :(
<rewt_> [blah] , go to system>preferences> Screen Resolution
<snoozix> rewt_: ? isn't it just configurable with xorg.conf?
<virus> anders__, if you find some time after finishing watching the movie you might want to invest some time getting your graphic card working properly.
<anders__> lsuactiafner: xvinfo says: no adaptors present..
<[blah] > how can I add resolutions?
<gnomefreak> shanonx: iirc in dos you can run fixmbr and it will erase grub from it
<rewt_> snoozix, what?
<anders__> virus: I think I need to do that
<Yorak> can somebody helped me out? I've installed scrot but when I try to take one i get an error message
<gnomefreak> shanonx: deleteing grub will not delete ubuntu
<snoozix> rewt_: how can you configure the screen resolution from a desktop? i thought it was just possible by editing the xorg.conf file directly?
<[blah] > this is _really_ nice for a linux os!
<shanonx> gnomefreak: i know, I will just erase grub then clear out that partition for now
<rewt_> snoozix, did you check system preferences and then screen resolution?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell snoozix about fixres
<Flight3> Excuse me folks, is there a later kernel than 2.6.15-12-386 in dapper?
<hermes7> Hi guys..i have just started with linux (ubuntu).
<hermes7> I am trying to let mp3's working.
<hermes7> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats they say that
<hermes7> I have only to install gstreamer0.8-mad with Synaptic.
<hermes7> If I do that I get this error:
<hermes7> "gstreamer0.8-mad:
<gnomefreak> 2.6.15.15
<hermes7>  Vereisten: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<hermes7>  Vereisten: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable"
<hermes7> I can't find anything about this problem.
<hermes7> Thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell hermes7 about enter
<gnomefreak> sorry its -15
<Flight3> gnomefreak, can I download this directly?
<iny> Hola
<kemik> hermes7: dont paste in here
<virus> hermes: please don't post over multiple lines.
<iny> alguien me ayuda?
<gnomefreak> Flight3: yes
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kemik> hermes7: use pastebin for that
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /blah failed.
<iny> #guadalinex
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Flight3 about dailybuild
<wastrel> iny:  #ubuntu-es
<[blah] > my refresh rate is really low and the screen isn't centered how do I rectify this (without being able to change my monitor settings due to it being on a KVM switch)
<snoozix> gnomefreak: thanks. :)
<_jason> hermes7: put /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<gnomefreak> snoozix: yw
<snoozix> gnomefreak: but it doesn't really answer my question
<snoozix> gnomefreak: but it's allright
<maihem> How do I get japanese text input in gedit, firefox, xchat-gnome etc. The input method menu seems to have everything except kana/kanji :/ I've installed japanese support and scim, but to no avail.
<[blah] > [blah] 
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /blah failed.
<hermes7> nobody? :)
<gnomefreak> snoozix: you asked how to fix your resolution right?
<_jason> hermes7: put /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<snoozix> gnomefreak: no. i asked if there is another way than editing xorg.conf.
<pawsilver> hi there
<snoozix> gnomefreak: allright, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would do something comparable.
<[blah] > [blah] 
<Yorak> Anybody?
<schmity> hey
<gnomefreak> snoozix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<schmity> hey
<schmity> hey
<Bergcube> I am frustrated.  I've installed Dapper Drake Flight 3, and cannot come to terms with the new layout and general interface of Xchat. I wish I could get it back like the way it was in 5.10. Is that possible? (And if so, what do I need to do?)
<maihem> snoozix: is `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` what you're looking for?
<snoozix> gnomefreak: yes, that edits xorg.conf, too.
<snoozix> maihem: no.
<snoozix> maihem: i KNOW how to do it my way.
<gnomefreak> Bergcube: thats not xchat thats gnome-xchat
<hermes7> sorry..tnx
<snoozix> maihem: i wanted to know WHICH OTHER WAYS there are :)
<maihem> sorry, must have missed part of the convo
<pawsilver> Anyone help me?  Looking for a Lexmark Z25 inkjet driver for edubuntu
<gnomefreak> Bergcube: sudo apt-get install xchat
<[blah] > Bergcube, Settings -> Preferences
<snoozix> maihem: but thanks :)
<Bergcube> gnomefreak: If that held any understandable meaning for me I'd thank you. Even so I bet you mean it well.  Can you please be verbose?
<_jason> ubotu: tell pawsilver about print
<gnomefreak> Bergcube: the xchat that comes with dapper is not the normal xchat its xchat-gnome
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /blah failed.
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /blah failed.
<Bergcube> gnomefreak  Ah.  But I've searched  Synaptic for Xchat.....  Not there.  And Universe is enabled.
<gnomefreak> Bergcube: sudo apt-get install xchat
<gnomefreak> ^^^ its in the main repo
<rewt_> Yorak does this /blah exist?
<wastrel> is synaptic case sensitive?
<wastrel> xchat
<snoozix> gnomefreak: where's the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<schmity> hey
<gnomefreak> snoozix: the lay out the look the feel
<Yorak> what is /blah?
<rewt_> Yorak, you tell me you said it
* gnomefreak hates xchat-gnome
<snoozix> gnomefreak: ah
<rewt_> Where it's saving.
<rewt_> Does this place exist?
<Yorak> ohh no
<snoozix> gnomefreak: but shift-enter still doesn't work in one of them?
<rewt_> Try saving it to your desktop or home
* regeya says /blah
<Bergcube> I'll piss off and search again.  Thanks for your help gnomefreak.  You've explained what I need.
<Yorak> it's just short for my directory
<snoozix> gnomefreak: to send a line?
<Yorak> and yes
<bikini> anyone feel like helping me install enlightenment?
<anders__> has anyone here got an Inspiron laptop running Ubuntu?
<Yorak> it does exist
<gnomefreak> snoozix: shift and enter?
<_jason> anders__: yes
<Yorak> i created a folder called Scrots in /home/yorak/
<gnomefreak> snoozix: i dont havea clue what shift-enter does
<anders__> _jason: with an ATI card?
<rewt_> anders__, i have
<snoozix> gnomefreak: try ending a line with "?" and pressing enter -> when you still hold down the left shift key e.g. it won't be send.
<_jason> anders__: nope, nvidia
<Yorak> and I type scrot -c ~/Scrots
<rewt_> anders__, I have with an ari card
<_jason> ubotu: tell Yorak about enter
<anders__> rewt_: what driver do you use?
<rewt_> *ati
<rewt_> What card?
<ablomen> bikini, sudo apt-get enlightenment
<gnomefreak> snoozix: i never had a problem endding with a ? and just hitting enter
<rewt_> anders__, I didn't need any drivers.
<anders__> rewt_: it's a 6000, and I think it is an X300 card
<pawsilver> thanx guys
* gnomefreak got smart fell in love with irssi :)
<rewt_> what card is it anders__
<snoozix> gnomefreak: i sometimes just still hold down the left shift key.
<bikini> ablomen, what directory should i be in? home?
<rewt_> try tuning off acceleration
<rewt_> in xorg.conf
<Yorak> So does anybody have a clue how to fix my scrot problem?
<ablomen> bikini: doesnt mather, just open a terminal and type what i just typed
<rewt_> go down to your card and right after it add         option     "noaccel"
<anders__> rewt_: I think it is Radeon X300
<snoozix> gnomefreak: irssi is great.
<LabThug> I have a file with a list of files (one per line).  I want to mv those files to another directory (and leave the other files in the directory alone), anyone know how to do that?   mv --target-directory=/new/path `cat file`    maybe ????
<gnomefreak> i love it :)
<snoozix> gnomefreak: i'm using it since many years :)
<rewt_> yea turn accel off and see what that does
<gnomefreak> i started maybe a month or so ago
<snoozix> gnomefreak: but i'm using xchat as a secondary client for freenode
<snoozix> gnomefreak: my primary just runs in ircnet.
<anders__> rewt_: It _is_ Radeon X300
<gnomefreak> snoozix: my secondary is bitchx
<zumo> anyone can tell me how i update firefox 1.07 to 1.5.01 ?
<rewt_> anders__, do what I said
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zumo about ff1.5
<snoozix> gnomefreak: i used bitchx for years, but it's no real alternative if you know irssi imo.
<bikini> i get an error that says "E: invalid operation enlightenment"
<gnomefreak> zumo: read the pm ubotu sent you
<anders__> rewt_: ehh.. what did you say?
<rewt_> go down to your card and right after it add         option     "noaccel"
<anders__> ahh
<anders__> sorry
<Mosi_> !tell mosi_ about ff1.5
<rewt_> in xorg.conf
<_jason> LabThug: sounds reasonable
<snoozix> bikini: then you do something definitely wrong.
<anders__> saw it now :-)
<rewt_> :)
<[blah] > wow! this thing is great
<bikini> snoozix, like what? i just installed 5.10 today
<ablomen> yea irssi-text is cool, together with screen you can just leave it on and always connect to it wherever you are
<LabThug> _jason: cool,  is there a "better" way to do it?
<rewt_> blah fix it?
<rewt_> what did you end up doing?
<[blah] > I never expect a linux desktop so smooth
<gnomefreak> bikini: did you install enlightenment?
<snoozix> bikini: "apt-get enlightenment" won't work because enlightenment is not a command for apt-get.
<Mosi_> can anyone help me get my sound up and working?
* lemsx1 had to recompile a lot of crap to get dapper to work like Breezy
<shanonx> rewt_ and gnomefreak:  Well, I got grub off my MBR, just so you guys know WINXP users have to insert their install disk and restart to run FIXMBR, thank you for all your help, and maybe someday I will be back to Ubuntu after PCIexpress and my NIC is more supported.
<snoozix> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ablomen> bikini: woops sorry "apt-get install enli..."
<_jason> LabThug: I don't know of something I would consider ``better''
<gnomefreak> bikini: use synaptic to grab enlightenment
<Mosi_> snoozix: thanks
<[blah] > rewt_ not really. But I'm okay now.  At 1024x768 it looks good so I'm going to leave it.
<LabThug> _jason: no problem.  I'll give this a shot
<rewt_> shanonx, no probelm :) Glad you got it fixed and sorry you couldnt stick with ubuntu
<[blah] > refresh rate is low though (60)
<rewt_> [blah] , alright
* gnomefreak says synaptic because there are alot of other things you may want to go with it
<rewt_> [blah] , mine too. it's at 59 I don't know how to resolve that issue?
<stephans> does anyone know how to change the default character encoding in the gnome terminal.
<stephans> ?
<dylan_> i popped in the Live CD in my computer and I only get 800x600 resolution....on Windows I could get 1024x768....is this because the live cd has less drivers, or do i just need to do a xserver-xorg configure?
<bikini> ablomen, i just installed it.. now what?
<[blah] > It doesn't look that bad.  Im not going to worry about it for now.
<erez> !tell erez about ff1.5
<gnomefreak> stephans: edit>current profile
<bikini> update gdm?
<[blah] > How do I install new software (opera to be specific) is there a package manager anywhere?
<stephans> ok
<[blah] > this thing was easier to install then windows!
<anders__> rewt_: added the option. do I have to boot, or can I restart X?
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /home/yorak/blah failed.
<timfrost> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<gnomefreak> bikini: log out and on the log in page click sessiond and enlightenment will be there
<LabThug> [blah] : look for Synaptic under System->Administration
<LabThug> However, you need to read that wiki as Opera needs some tweaking to be installed
<[blah] > although it did take a while at the end and the live disc didn't work
<snoozix> [blah] : ftp://netmirror.org/opera/linux/852/final/en/i386/shared/opera_8.52-20060201.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<VR_> how would i check which kernel version i am using?
<dylan_> can anybody help me?
<snoozix> [blah] : but maybe you want to use static
<_jason> VR_: uname -r
<LabThug> snoozix: 9.0 TP 2 is out now
<snoozix> LabThug: 9.0 of what?
<VR_> thanks _jason
<LabThug> snoozix: Opera
<snoozix> oh
<rewt_> [blah] , I know how to edit your refresh rate
<rewt_> try this
<LabThug> snoozix: http://labs.opera.com
<Guillaume> Is it possible that the ntp server of ubuntu.org come busy sometimes ?
<tiglionabbit> I would like to share something
<bikini> enlightenment wasn't an option in the session box
<rewt_> [blah] ,
<rewt_> Open xorg.conf and add this line to section "device":
<rewt_> Option "IgnoreEDID" "on"
<rewt_> Save
<rewt_> Restart the xserver, open System->Preferences->Screen Resolution, change the refresh rate.
<andyross> Guillaume: use pool.ntp.org -- better than any single service.
<Guillaume> thx andyross
<[blah] > rewt_ how?
<stephans> gnomefreak, there is no option for chartacter encoding and you can not delete the utf8 one...
<rewt_> [blah] , how what?
<wastrel> refresh rate eh.  mine says 50hz
<tiglionabbit> my computer was going very very slow when I came back to it today.  So I decided to run "top".  The top line consistently displayed java-vm as taking 80% cpu to do nothing
<rewt_> wastrel, that's low
<VR_> this is kinda weird. uname -v gives the date, and -r gives the version, even though in the description for the -v attribute it says, "print the kernel version"
<stephans> gnomefreak, under set character encoding option under terminal
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /home/yorak/blah failed.
<wastrel> rewt_:  looks fine to me?  heh i never think about these things
<wastrel> rewt_:  it's a LCD
<[blah] > rewt_ [blah] , I know how to edit your refresh rate
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<gnomefreak> stephans: yeah thats where it is :( sorry i was thinking of something else
<bikini> ablomen, enlightenment didn't come up in the sessions box.. is there something else i have to do?/
<rewt_> wastrel, mine says the same as yours and it's lcd
<MetaMorfoziS> at configure have this error:
<MetaMorfoziS> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<rewt_> but that's low
<Guillaume> andyross: if i change the address right now, what is the command to reload the ntp service ?
<gnomefreak> stephans: but it looks like you will have to add or remove ones you want to use
<MetaMorfoziS> i have libqt4-core
<Guillaume> andyross: without havin to reboot
<ablomen> bikini: are you shure it installed right?
<rewt_> [blah] , scroll up i told you the steps how to
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm don1t understand why it needs qt...
<zumo> do anyone know why firefox cant be updated via apt-get? cant be arsed going through that guide :S
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /home/yorak/blah failed.
<rewt_> about editing xorg
<gnomefreak> zumo: it cant be
<andyross> "/etc/init.d/ntpd restart" should work.  There's a wrapper for that, but I don't remember it.
<bikini> ablomen, i did "sudo apt-get install enlightenment" and it finished.
<Guillaume> thx andy!
<zumo> heap of bollocks :(
<mzuverink> anyone else having failure message during boot up when syncing time to ntp.ubuntu.org?
<ablomen> bikini: ok that should have worked.. whitch version of ubuntu are you using?
<bikini> 5.10
<timfrost> Yorak, is there an existing *directory* named /home/yorak/blah?
<gnomefreak> zumo: too many things depends on 1.0.7 so you would have to run them side by side
<[blah] > rewt_ where do I add that (what section)
<dylan_> i popped in the Live CD in my computer and I only get 800x600 resolution....on Windows I could get 1024x768....is this because the live cd has less drivers, or do i just need to do a xserver-xorg configure?
<ablomen> bikini: on a normal x86 pc?
<bikini> amd64
<zumo> mzuverink: i have that to
<lsuactiafner> dylan_ : press control alt plus and minus
<eugman> Hey is there a way tohave my compter log into my account automatically after a time but have the screen be locked?
<dylan_> lsuactiafner, thanks....i hope that works.
<mzuverink> zumo: do you have ntp installed, if yes did you notice that the ubuntu server is no longer listed?
<gnomefreak> dylan_: under system>prefferences it does say screen resolution?
<lsuactiafner> dylan_ : also a live cd uses default drivers to work on almost any pc, an install would chose optimal drivers for your pc
<ablomen> bikini: ok.. well it worked for me on a x86 and i have no idea why it doesnt work, you could try a reboot just for the sake of it..
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /home/yorak/blah failed.
<Yorak> I have install scrot but when I try to take one it says: giblib error: saving to /home/yorak/blah failed.
<bikini> i'll try that.
<dylan_> lsuactiafner, i normally have it at 1024x768 tho....
<ablomen> bikini: ok good luck
<_jason> Yorak: there is no need to repeat your question like that
<zumo> mzuverink: i havent checked. the syncronisation never bothered me
<dylan_> lsuactiafner, it only let me do 800x600
<_jason> Yorak: I know you've been asking for a while, no one probably knows the answer.  Try posting at ubuntuforums.org or searching wiki.ubuntu.com
<Yorak> Nobody is acknowledging that I'm asking.
<lsuactiafner> dylan_ : install ubuntu and quit screwing around with a livecd
<Yorak> A simple "I don't know Yorak" would be sufficient.
<dylan_> lsuactiafner, that should work, right?
<[blah] > umm I can't su.  Is there a default su password?
<gnomefreak> [blah] : sudo not su
<maciej__> sudo -s -H
<dylan_> [blah] , do sudo passwd root, sometimes helps
<_jason> Yorak: do you think it's feasible to have 600 people respond ``I don't know'' to every question?
<aganda> hello, has anybody using ubuntu on a 486 dx4 100 mhz??
<gnomefreak> [blah] : dont do that
<dylan_> lsuactiafner, can you guarantee me that it will work as you say it will by simply installing it?
<eugman> aganda whats the memory?
<gnomefreak> there is a reason why su is disabled
<rewt_> [blah] , under your card
<zumo> aganda: i tried on a 66 mhx :P
<mzuverink> is there gnome 2.14 repos's somewhere?
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: no
<aganda> zumo: and its ok?
<gnomefreak> 2.14 isnt out yet
<[blah] > dylan_, gnomefreak its prompting me for a password that i don't have
<zumo> aganda: its long time ago. seemed fine. a bit slow tho
<gnomefreak> [blah] : your user password
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [blah]  about rootsudo
<gnomefreak> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> gern geschehen, gnomefreak
<mzuverink> gnomefreak: whats the current version in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> 5.10
<lsuactiafner> are nfs transfers between my two ubuntu boxes on a lan ipv6 or ipv4?
<gnomefreak> current stable version
<eugman> Anyone know how to monitor the bandwidth usages of the different apps?
<anders__> my lspci says "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5460
<anders__> " is this bad?
<[blah] > Im getting subo not found now
<[blah] > err sudo
<_jason> [blah] : sudo not subo
<aganda> zumo: thanks i'm glade to know that. and which version was runningon?
<gnomefreak> eugman: there are a few different ones open synaptic and search for bandwidth should pull them up
<mzuverink> gnomefreak: gnome is 2.12.1? is there a more current version?
<OmegaAlpha> i see someone is also having trouble with their ati card
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: not for 5.10
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : run update-pciids
<zumo> i dont remember. i used kernel 2.4 i think, and no gui
<mzuverink> gnomefreak:thanks
<lsuactiafner> and then lspci again
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : and that output means you got new hardware not in your old database update-pciids will upgrade for you
<aganda> zumo: thanks again
<OmegaAlpha> how do i find out what exact model my video card is so i can search ATI's website for support
<gnomefreak> OmegaAlpha: lspci
<rewt_> lspci
<OmegaAlpha> so far i know mine is ATI Radeon mobility  U1 with the lspci command
<[blah] > sudo: root: command not found
<rewt_> if it says unknown do   'sudo update-pciids'
<gnomefreak> [blah] : no root
<OmegaAlpha> in xorg.cong under its device section it says Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 320M (RS200 IGP)
<rewt_> [blah] , sudo is root lol......
<gnomefreak> [blah] : sudo than the command whatever it is you are trying to run
<[blah] > oh i get it.
<gunslinger> hi guys
<rewt_> [blah] , okay.
<[blah] > A little aqward, but I get it
<OmegaAlpha> so what does the 320M mean and the RS200 IGP
<rewt_> Hi gunslinger
<rewt_> that's your card type OmegaAlpha
<eugman> gnomefreak: The descirptions are a bit much to wade trhough. Do you know of a graphical one that can show different apps or at least ports?
<gnomefreak> OmegaAlpha: i heard that update-pciids will update the info that lspci putsout
<OmegaAlpha> yeah i just read that on linuxforum.org
<gnomefreak> eugman: not off hand i dont need them
<gunslinger> i recently compiled and successfully installed the vanilla kernel with ck patchset. however it said my stack buffers are 4k and i need to change them to 8k, im having memory issues and program crashes, any idea how i can change the stack sizes?
<anders__> lsuactiafner: thanks. does this change the way things work, or does it just recognize the card?
<OmegaAlpha> would steps to solve this prob in Suse also work in Ubuntu/Debian
<gnomefreak> OmegaAlpha: i dont think so
<nico_be> hi
<[blah] > rewt_, do I restart once I do that?
<gnomefreak> ok time for me to get some work done by all
<gunslinger> bye man
<[blah] > I also changed the refresh rate in my xorg.org
<OmegaAlpha> rewt_, that reason i was askign is because when i do a search in ATI's site -Radeon Mobility there are different kinds
<Mosi_> anyone know why, when i install Firefox 1.5 and try to run it, i get the error '/opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 166: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: cannot execute binary file'?
<OmegaAlpha> so then i added U1 to it and it returns no results
<regeya> d:)
<bosco> how do i get mplayer or ogle working in ubuntu correctly
<CrAzYoNi> How can I install a new font (Hebrew font) into the Ubuntu 5.10 system?
<regeya> bosco: that depends on what you mean by "working in ubuntu correctly"
<_jason> CrAzYoNi: is it a true type font?
<adam_> hello i'm trying to get gcc to work; this is the first time i've used ubuntu; i've searched for gcc and can see folder whch have it in however typing gcc i get an error no susch command found . can anyone help
<nico_be> anyone knows which soft i can use to transform a bunch of FLAC files into a single big ogg one (without gaps) so I can play it gapless on a non-gapless player?
<_jason> Mosi_: did you follow the wiki?
<CrAzYoNi> I just copied it from my Winbloz box, Arial true type font :)
<bosco> regeya,  how do i install it via apt-get
<_jason> CrAzYoNi: put it in ~/.fonts
<Mosi_> _jason: i did
<_jason> Mosi_: that's a really weird error
<regeya> bosco: all I mean is that you need to be more specific about your problem
<lsuactiafner> anders__ : just recognises the card
<Mosi_> _jason: yeah it is, and now i have no browser :(
<motionblur> hi people, i'm running automatix right, and it's taking a loooot of time... just curious how long approximately the whole install process takes on a 900mhz athlon
<lsuactiafner> what card do you have?
<_jason> Mosi_: it ahppens when you do '/opt/firefox/firefox' too?
<Mosi_> _jason: i didn't get the error until after i dpgk-diverted all my links and scripts and stuff
<CrAzYoNi> thank you :)
<lsuactiafner> motionblur : will be quick enoguh not to be painfull, i did it on a duron 950 and didnt notice it being slow
<Mosi_> _jason: yeah
<regeya> so very frustrating when you point out to someone that they need to be specific and then they clam up...I bet the guy's running around to other channels/servers saying "how do I get ogle and mplayer working correctly" *sigh*
<motionblur> here it's taking more than 1,5 hour
<_jason> Mosi_: you sure the tar.gz downloaded completely?
<Mwongozi> Good afternoon all. I have what I hope isn't a stupid question.
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu mplayer package sucks, it shouldnt be part of ubuntu, giving ubuntu and mplayer a bad name
<Mosi_> jason: not entirely sure, but i don't have any reason to think i didn't
<Mwongozi> Can I change the resolution the grub boot menu is displayed in? I want to connect my PC to my HDTV, but the TV won't display the boot menu because the resolution is too low...
<Mosi_> jason: should i download it agian and unzip it to /opt?
<motionblur> i'm starting to think that something went wrong maybe... the install bar isn't a real progress bar so I don't know what to do
<CrAzYoNi> I don't have ~/.fonts folder :\
<bosco> regeya,  here is the link  http://pastebin.com/560136
<_jason> Mosi_: it's worth a try, but just extract it to a folder in your home directory.  Like maybe ~/firefoxtemp, and then run ~/firefoxtemp/firefox to see if it throws the error.  If it doesn't, then do the wiki again with the new download
<Mosi_> _jason: thanks
<_jason> CrAzYoNi: mkdir ~/.fonts
<adam_> hi can anyone help me getting gcc to work, is it pre installed or do i need to get it myself?
<_jason> adam_: you need to install the build-essential package
<bosco> adam_,  synaptic
<CrAzYoNi> kk
<jrattner1> How can I convert an openoffice (.odt) to microsoft word?
<cafuego> jrattner1: Save as Word from within OpenOffice.
<_jason> jrattner1: file > save as> choose microsoft word
<jrattner1> thank you
<adam_> jason: can u get that package from the add applications menu?
<setuid> How does one build a .deb from a compiled source tree? There's some fu for it... debian-builder?
<Cryptid> Is there any external drivers to be loaded so that my onboard graphics will be properly utilised by Linux i have a Interl 915GAV mobo and in Windows i had to load the GMA 900(Graphic media accelerator 900) drivers seperatly.I feel my Onboard graphics are not being utilised properly(the visuals in totem are laggy and very bad) so please help me
<_jason> adam_: I don't know if it is there, it is definitely in synaptic though
<charlie> bash: gcc: command not found
<cafuego> setuid: The easiest way is 'checkinstall'
<setuid> Cryptid: Probably unsupported
<charlie> What package do I need to fix this?
<_jason> charlie: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<charlie> ta
<adam_> jason: neebe question i sopose but how do i access synaptic - i've been using ubuntu for about an hour now
<_jason> ubotu: tell adam_ about synaptic
<bosco> regeya,  here is the link to my problem http://pastebin.com/560136
<Cryptid> setuid, probably unsupported?? now what do i do,,, i've intel posters and banners saying that they support Linux so y arnt the onboard graphics supported properly???
<MrFreeBird> hi guys. how can I create mp3 files from audio cd?
<bikini> ablomen: no such luck with that reboot
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: grip
<bosco> how do i apt-get mplayer
<setuid> Cryptid: Is *THAT* model of card supported by Intel's drivers?
<mzuverink> I have spamassassin installed and do not seem to be connecting to any servers, usually spamassassin has a host file in the .spamassassin directory in user home.  Is there anything I need to do to get spamassassin funning, specificall spamd?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell bosco about mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell bosco about mplayer
<_jason> uh oh getting slow
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<bikini> does anyone know how to install enlightenment on 5.10, amd64?
<MrFreeBird> cdda2mp3 does work? I would like to make it from a terminal
<bosco> how do i apt-get mplayer
<monger> apt-get install mplayer ;)
<_jason> bosco: check out your private messages from ubotu
<xnull> need to enable the multivers rep.
<[blah] > rewt_ it works now with a better refresh
<robinl1> shamper
<perdu> GNUPG?
<Cryptid> setuid, hmm yes i got all the drivers on a CD with the mobo
<MrFreeBird> I would like to create mp3 files using console command
<gunslinger> anyone know how i can change the kernel buffer stack size from 4k to 8k?
<rewt_> [blah
<rewt_> what?
<robinl1> Shamper means: OMFGIHAVENONSENSETHISISNONSENSEIHAVENOTHINGTOTELLOMFGTHISROXJ0000RBIGAZZLOLOMFGBBQ!!!THEBBQHASARRIVEDOMFGLOL
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, did you know how can I do it via console?
<rewt_> my thing I told you to do worked?
<setuid> Cryptid: Oh, so the motherboard came with a CD that included Linux drivers?
<setuid> gunslinger: why would you want to?
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: probably with mplayer
<rewt_> [blah] , the thing I told you to do worked?
<Cryptid> setuid, oh no the mobo came with cd for drivers supporting only Windows not linux
<gunslinger> because after i set up vanilla kernel, it warned me that 4k buffer size plus my drivers were not compatible and i would get crashes
<gunslinger> and i am
<gunslinger> im just not sure where to go
<setuid> Cryptid: So download the drivers for it from Intel's website.
<setuid> You said Intel supported it.
<[blah] > rewt_, yes.  I also edited the refresh rate in xorg.conf
<rewt_> can you now edit refresh rate in your system setting?
<rewt_> under screen resolutions
<noteventime> 'ello
<rewt_> what did you set your refresh rate to?
<darkfusion> hello guys
<[blah] > why is mysql 4 the latest ver in the package manager?  I just did edit -> reload pkg info and it is the same
<[blah] > rewt_,  I set it to 50 - 80  (verticle)
<darkfusion> i'm having a problem burning dvds
<noteventime> Is there a repositry that has the newest version of the mesa libraries
<[blah] > I left the horizontal
<xualo> whats better mplayer of xine?
<rewt_> Still got the steps written down? I was just guessing?
<setuid> gunslinger: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-22581.html
<rewt_> im going to do it now :-P
<_jason> xualo: it's the one you like, try them both
<darkfusion> both k3b and gnomebaker dont wanna burn dvds , I keep getting errors
<[blah] > rewt_, hold on I'll pastebin what I have
<rewt_> k
<gunslinger> setuid: thanks ill try it out
<setuid> gunslinger: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0202.1/0160.html
<setuid> gunslinger: You'll get a 5% performance drop for using 8k stacks though
<gunslinger> ok i understand
<gunslinger> thanks for the info
<rewt_> [blah] , id you do this , Option "IgnoreEDID" "on"
<darkfusion> can anybody help me ?
<rewt_> darkfusion, with?
<[blah] > rewt_,  http://pastebin.com/560161
<darkfusion> i cant seem to burn dvds
<[blah] > I don't know what the IgnoreEDID is but I did it
<rewt_> [blah] , can you go into screen resolution settions and change your refresh rate?
<setuid> darkfusion: growisofs
<darkfusion> i need to make data dvds
<noteventime> Please is there a debian/(k)ubuntu repositry with the newest mesa?
<setuid> darkfusion: man growisofs
<[blah] > rewt_, yes, just make sure you put in something your monitor supports
<[blah] > Most tubes support 50 - 80 but if you are not sure check the sticker on the back of your monitor or your manufaturs website
<rewt_> what size monitor you got?
<[blah] > 17" AOC
<rewt_> what should i put mine at as a widescreen 15"
<[blah] > what type of monitor is it?
<rewt_> I dunno? laptop here
<[blah] > Oh, LCD.
<[blah] > hrmm.. What type of laptop?   (make model)
<wastrel> lcd babby
<xualo> can you run ubuntu 32-bit depth colour?
<rewt_> Compaq Presario V2000
<[blah] > glass is better wastrel
<[blah] > Lets see what google says
<wastrel> blah there's glass in a LCD
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wickers!*@*]  by Seveas
<rewt_> wast how's your refresh rate going?
<rewt_> mine's slow
<rewt_> >.<
<wastrel> rewt_:  i'm not messing with it.
<wastrel> rewt_:  the display looks fine to me....
<rewt_> lol and your refresh?
<xualo> anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@emu.london.02.net %*!*@ushers.london.02.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.london.o2.net]  by Seveas
<MonoNoSaint> night
<wastrel> rewt_:  the gnome screen resolution prefs says 50
<MonoNoSaint> hey, I've heard about compiz and xgl on dapper repositories already...
<MonoNoSaint> ... anyone can confirm that?
<wastrel> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<eobanb> xualo, i think you mean 24-bit
<[blah] > rewt_, does it say anything on the stick on the bottom of the laptop?
<calamari> hi
<MonoNoSaint> hey, and should it work...
<MonoNoSaint> ... without a 3d acceleration card?
<rewt_> lol nope
<MonoNoSaint> I have video on-board... :)
<xualo> but its any possibility to run gnome with 32bit?
<calamari> anyone know of a faster way to display remote programs than ssh -X or vnc?  I'm not too worried about quality, just latency.
<wickers> xualo, 32bit colour depth?
<eobanb> xualo, you're talking about 24-bit colour, not 32-bit.
<[blah] > rewt_ are you using a dual boot?
<kyo> Hmm when I type in 'uptime' in bash, it says 3 users. but I'm the only one logged on this computer ... I have two other box that is up and running (windows) so should I be concern?
<rewt_> yes
<[blah] > what is your refresh rate in windows?
<xualo> 32bit
<MonoNoSaint> anyone know if xgl can work without an acceleration card?
<wastrel> kyo:  do who
<rewt_> looks around im one user on kyo, whos the other?
* rewt_ chuckles
<eobanb> 32-bit colour is really just 24-bit with 8-bit alpha channels.  to sort of answer your question, xualo, yes, you can do 24-bit colour, just like any other OS does 24-bit colour.
<wastrel> kyo:  every terminal you have open is a user
<regeya> calamari: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX?highlight=%28nx%29
<kyo> Hmm I just have one terminal opened
<kyo> ok
<rewt_> kyo, just restart your computer
<kyo> all three is my name
<kyo> Hmm
<rewt_> did it to me the other day
<rewt_> same thing
<kyo> hehe
<rewt_> said one was on tty2
<kyo> Ok, I'll reboot
<kyo> brb
<rewt_> k
<wastrel> kyo:  your x session is one
<xualo> so theres no much difference with 32bit and 24bit then...
<wastrel> kyo:  your terminal is another
<calamari> regeya: thanks.. will this work with a remote redhat machine?
<ndw> Hey all. I screwed up my courage this afternoon and decided to give the dapper release a whirl. All seems fine to me. One odd bit, on boot (or reboot), /var/run/mysqld is only readable by mysql and root. That's preventing dspam from finding the mysqld.sock to connect to the database. I can fix the permissions by hand (and then things work) but (1) is that bad and (2) can I make it happen automatically if it isn't?
<regeya> calamari: beats me!
<[blah] > can vs swe (womens hockey for gold)
<eobanb> xualo, correct.
<anders__> I have installed the latest ATI drivers on my system, but how on earth do I configure them right?
<lakcaj> [blah] , Canada will own
<calamari> regeya: I'll try it then.. should be fun :)
<[blah] > lakcaj, I know
<xualo> eobanb xualo, correct.<--- cheers for that info
<[blah] > Its good that sweden is in, maybe hockey will pick up in eu
<DaSkreec1> _jason: That reboot worked
<anders__> Don't think that my videos look good at all. Looks kinda like they have block-effects...
<_jason> DaSkreec1: great
<DaSkreec1> _jason: Thanks
<[blah] > Im watching the can vs fin game now.  Finland is really holding their own.
<next> do the xorg drivers for the FireGl not work with amd64 ubuntu?
<wickers> Hey, ubuntu follows Gnome devel... but would ubuntu ever take some of the changed novell-gnome code before it get's put into gnome directly?
<wickers> NLD10 will be very modded from standard gnome
<next> i'm getting a no sreen found error.... I've installed my video drivers, can anyone help?
<occy> boo
<trappist> next: running dapper?
<next> not familiar with dapper
<noteventime> dapper rules :)
<next> what is dapper?
<next> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<Jeriko-> morning
<noteventime> 'ello
<next> yeah, no i do not have dapper, i am using ubuntu 5.04 amd64/
<Half-Left> Can anyone get the nvidia-settings to work in Dapper?
<noteventime> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing... This is becauce of "old" mesa, right?
<Jeriko-> is it true that dapper (or any release) does not ship with mp3 support?
<_jason> Jeriko-: yes, you can enable it afterwards.  I'll send you a link to read about it
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jeriko- about restricted
<virogenesis> thats correct Jeriko-  ubuntu doesn't ship with mp3 support you have to add it
<kyo> When I type 'uptime' it shows two users ... one being ':0' <-- thats root right?
<wastrel> i'm installing tcsh
<wastrel> kyo:  :0 is you X session
<Jeriko-> ah i see, its not on the official cds, but in the repositories
<wastrel> your
<wickers> wastrel, bash is your friend :)
<wickers> I've never liked tcsh
<Jeriko-> so in general, how stable is dapper right now? is a installation worth it?
<next> so my video card worked with x86 debain but i'm having troubles with it and ubuntu amd64. are the drivers not interchangable?
<wickers> Jeriko-, it's worth waiting till the release
<anders__> is there an ubuntu-ati kind of channel?
<wastrel> wickers:  i got used to using bash, but just installed a program that needs csh for its startup script
<kyo> wastrel, and what is pts/1?
<blaz> Hello
<kyo> hi blaz
<wickers> wastrel, which program?
<wastrel> kyo:  your terminal
<wastrel> wickers:  vmz, molecular modelling
<wastrel> er, vmd
<wickers> wastrel, I feel that any program that depends on shell past /bin/sh could be done better.
<kyo> I see
<nitroXL> hello all .. does anyone know how can i see witch soundcard is located in /dev/dsp1, /dev/dsp2 and so on ... ?
<wastrel> wickers:  you're free to take that up with the guys at the theoretical biophysics institute :] 
<wickers> wastrel, heh
<wastrel> wickers:  or i can mail you the script & you can rewrite it for me :] 
<wickers> what in csh does it require?
<next> can anyone help me with a "no screen found" error? i have my drivers installed.
<rewt_> got a question
<rewt_> do i needto be in my windows to do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=v2000
<wastrel> wickers:  i don't think it requires any particular feature, it's just written in it... setenv, if then endif, etc
<wickers> neeja, it means something in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not configured correctly.
<tepa> hello
<wickers> err... not neeja
<OmegaAlpha> anders__, i just know of #ati
<wickers> I mean next
<tepa> Anyone know if Java works in Ubuntu??
<anders__> OmegaAlpha: Just entered the channel :-)
<thomerz> hi, does anyone know, what keycode i have to insert into my xbindkeysrc for the windowskey?
<rewt_> do i needto be in my windows to do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=v2000
<kyo> what does the | operator do in bash?
<kyo> nevermind, I found it
<OmegaAlpha> anders__, good luck... im trying to get my ATI card workign properly as well
<existance> Can VLC play .mkv's ?
<brieze> Hi all
<Mullvalen> Hi
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can help me about the finding the problem in this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8794 ?
<anders__> OmegaAlpha: Good luck to you too :-) Have you got xv video output working yet?
<brieze> Is there a # us total noobs can go to to ask a question or is this it? :)
<Mullvalen> Can someone help me with the Ubuntu installation?
<eobanb> this is it.
<existance> Can VLC play .mkv's ?
<rewt_> Mullvalen, what abou it?
<[blah] > what is a good php edito for ubunto?  (preferably non IDE)
<eobanb> existance, i believe so.
<Mullvalen> Im worried that i might delete all data i want to keep
<DArtagnan> Hi peeps
<eobanb> brieze, ask away
<existance> eobanb, I'm trying to play one and it's not working.  Any idea where I could get the codec?
<brieze> I've installed 5.10 last night and updated everything as suggested, but libpoppler don't want to
<eobanb> Mullvalen, can you be more specific
<brieze> I was busy , soz
<Terminus> [blah] : vim! :)
<eobanb> existance, does it play in totem-xine?
<Mullvalen> Hehe, ok. I deleted the partion where i kept my windows...
<[blah] > Terminus, haha  I can see me writting 1000 lines of code in vim
<Mullvalen> and partioned the free space automatically
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can help me about the finding the problem in this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8794 ?
<[blah] > wait, vim, not vi
<Terminus> [blah] : well, it's better than vi. :)
<existance> eobanb, yes, but the subtitles are missing :/
<[blah] > its the same thing isnt it?
<eobanb> can't totem load subtitles?
<DArtagnan> does anyone know of a Remote Desktop Client for Windoze  that I can use to access my Ubuntu system?
<wickers> [blah] , most distros don't even have vi, it's just a simlink to vim
<eobanb> DArtagnan, sure, any VNC client will do nicely.
<Mullvalen> but then the mark (smiley) if i want to keep that partion something dissapeared in the partion i want to keep
<rewt_> no
<existance> eobanb, dunno
<DArtagnan> any suggestion?
<peter__> cannot use my HP Officejet G85, I'm really desperate
<Terminus> [blah] : well, there's nvi that's supposed to be almost like the original vi. vim on the other hand is vi improved. :)
<eobanb> DArtagnan, you could try RealVNC or TightVNC
<[blah] > is there a way to have my pack manage NOT show KDE packages?
<rewt_> Tight VNC should dothe trick
<[blah] > I don't want a vi clone, I hate vi.
<[blah] > I use emeditor in windows
<rewt_> [blah] , use nano?
<rewt_> or gedit
<DArtagnan> kewl, thnx will give it a go. l8rs
<eobanb> he's looking for a command-line text editor?
<[blah] > rewt_, nano is for terminal.  I want something for X
<ubuntu> hi all
<[blah] > no eobanb something to code php in
<Terminus> eobanb: he wants an editor for php that's not an IDE.
<Terminus> [blah] : there's emacs. :)
<[blah] > hi ubuntu
<aganda> totem doesn't work to me, why something about codecs? but how?
<ubuntu> hi [blah] 
<_jason> aganda: by doesn't work do you mena just for some files?
<ubuntu> I'm a noob and need some help with a grub error on a dual boot: win2k pro & ubuntu 5.04
<brieze> Anyone here know how to get past them annoying 404 errors when you are trying to upgrade libpoppler0c2?
<next> wickers, what what could i be looking to fix in Xorg.conf if i get the "no screen found" or is that somthing too broad to know
<bliss> hello all
<brieze> lo bliss
<eobanb> [blah] , anything wrong with gedit?
<bliss> brieze hello
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can help me about the finding the problem in this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8794 ?
<wickers> next, it could be a few things... manily display settings, video driver settings, modes... etc...
<wickers> next, there's a lot to consider.
<[blah] > eobanb, never tried it.  Does it colour encode php?
<wastrel> apt-cache search php | grep editor
<wickers> next, usually I find out what's up by reading the X server's log
<next> yeah, figured it was something i would need tofigure myself.
<wastrel> gedit is the "notepad" of gnome
<eobanb> you mean syntax highlighting? i dont think so...
<existance> can anyone recommend a video player that can handle .mkv?
<aganda> it says this:"
<aganda> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Kyral> VLC
<next> ok, can it have anything to do with me using the amd64 and not x86?
<bliss> newbie question what does the  command ps aux do
<eobanb> bliss, it lists all running processes.
<wickers> next, read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rewt_> anyone here play yahoo games in ubuntu? says i need java but how do i get it
<wastrel> bliss:  shows you info on the running processes
<TiNePaS> hi
<wickers> next, it will be a bit more detailed then 'no screen found'
<TiNePaS> I don't compile a kenrel module
<next> sure... one last thing, is there a way to use irc via command line?
<kyo> Hmm I forgot how to move files again. Is it "mv *.jpg /pictures"?
<wickers> next, look for the lines with EE prepended to them, they are error lines.
<wickers> next yes, irssi
<_jason> aganda: what type of file is it?  have you installed totem-xine?  have you installed the w32codecs?
<existance> Kyral, VLC won't play it :/
<bliss> eobanb wasttreltheks
<ubuntu> anyone know how to fix an "error 18" in grub on a dual boot?
<wickers> next, #sudo apt-get install irssi
<next> ok thanks a lot....
<wastrel> kyo:  that's right but i don't think your pictures directory is in /
<next> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is, like, http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<Kyral> existance: oh you need something like libmatroska
<bliss> "wastrel
<kyo> Hmm ok
<SuperNova> hi!
<wickers> irssi + screen == love
<next> !screen
<ubotu> I heard screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<bliss> does ps aux give a set of numerical numbers associated with processes
<virogenesis> xgl + compiz = love :D
<wastrel> i used to use screen before there were tabbed terminal emulators
<SuperNova> have a question... is there any way to se what licens a software is released under when searching for it in synaptic 7apt-get?
<kyo> wastrel, its still not working. So, "mv *.jpg /home/kyo/pictures"?
<existance> kyral, I got libmatroska-dev, what else do i need to do?
<wastrel> kyo:  that looks right
<Kyral> existance: just libmatroska :D
<existance> Kyral, but how do I get VLC to use it
<Kyral> existance: it should pick it up automagically
<bliss> so for example if you want to kill a process you would do something like -345 kill
<kyo_> whee, irssi, lol
<wastrel> kyo:  it's case-sensitive
<existance> Kyral, err... the video still won't play :/
<kyo_> I see
<existance> Kyral, says unknown matroska header..
<Kyral> existance: Ehh....then the file might be bad
<existance> Kyral, I can open it in totem-xine, just can't get the subtitles as well :/
<rewt_> do i needto be in my windows to do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=v2000
<kyo> wastrel, ah ok I got it. I typed in .jpg instead of .jpeg ... LOL.
<wickers> I just don't understnd totem, or why people use it that is.
<wickers> I stick with xine and mplayer
<existance> wickers, can mplayer play .mkv?
<wickers> depends
<ivor> is there an option in gnome to display a windows dimensions as it's being resized?
<wickers> if it has the right codecs, probably
* kyo_ thinks irssi is great.
<wickers> the only thing totem does over xine that I know of is crash.
<OmegaAlpha> anders__, sorry i was afk. xv video output?
<bliss> does ps aux give a set of numerical numbers associated with processes and so for example if you want to kill a process you would do something like -345 kill
<alpha> am i in?
<eobanb> bliss, yes
<Half-Left> ivor, I dont think so but try in the gconf-editor
<alpha> oh sweet!
<alpha> wickers... thanks for the irssi tip.
<OmegaAlpha> anders__, right now im installing the fglrx driver to see if that helps with my probs.
<wastrel> fglrx eh
<alpha> no need to keep going back to windows now...
<ivor> Half-Left: ok. I'll have a rummage.
<rewt_> anyone here been succesful with yahoo games needing java?
<wickers> alpha, you were going back to windows for irc?
<alpha> yeah.
<rewt_> alpha ubuntu comes with Xchat
<rewt_> which is irc
<wickers> alpha, irssi, bitchx, and a few other CLI irc clients are useable with ubuntu
<bliss> eobanb thanks ==whats to stp the process starting next time you reboot
<alpha> i'm having videocard problems...
<b1ind> i've got a peculiar problem: my Xorg log says direct rendering has been enabled and yet glxinfo disagrees
<b1ind> I feel like I'm missing something somewhere (radeon 9200 w/ radeon driver)
<eobanb> bliss, can you rephrase the question
<ubuntu> could someone help me with a grub 'error 18' on a dual boot? I tried to change my bios, but that just made it an 'error 17'
<alpha> do i need to diconnect to go back to my command line? or can i switch back and forth?
<gighen> hi
<bliss> eobanb -ok when you kill a process its dead for ever
<donza> hello
<_jason> alpha: use screen
<donza> just installed dapper
<wastrel> alpha:  are you in X windows?
<hatake_kakashi> Is it possible to make ubuntu use nls_utf8 as default charset rather than nls_iso8859_1 and/or nls_cp437?
<alpha> wastrel, no.
<donza> im lovin' it.. like some slogan would say
<wastrel> alpha:  you can get to a new terminal with alt-f2
<alpha> screen
<alpha> ?
<wickers> with screen?
<alpha> thats a keyboard keyright?
<wickers> a new window?
<hatake_kakashi> no
<bliss> eobanb --what does kill do its stops a process or eliminates it
<Xenguy> !tell alpha about screen
<bla|patrick> hi
<_jason> alpha: no it lets you run mutliple programs in one terminal, but you can just use alt+f2 I suppose
<hatake_kakashi> screen is a program, runs it like as if you are on another terminal when you are still on the same one
<Half-Left> Alt f2, it's Ctrl, Alt to switch
<Unity> how do i correct xserver settings, what is the command?
<_jason> Half-Left: not if you are already in one
<_jason> (both work)
<Unity> like i want to set the dpi, monitor size, valid resolutions, etc
<h0m35k1n> i'm getting a msg "make-kpkg: command not found" - how can I resolve this?
<Half-Left> _jason, Alt dont work
<hatake_kakashi> Is it possible to make ubuntu use nls_utf8 as default charset rather than nls_iso8859_1 and/or nls_cp437?
<wastrel> alt works fine i just tried it
<_jason> Half-Left: hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to tty1 then do alt+f2, should take you to tty2
<wastrel> Unity:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
!lilo:*! services being restarted....apologies for any inconvenience
<_jason> h0m35k1n: what are you trying to do?
<Half-Left> _jason, yer, it does but only to another not all
<john_> i am trying to add java support to firefox
<h0m35k1n> build a deb file for a wireless driver
<rewt_> do i needto be in my windows to do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=v2000
<_jason> Half-Left: right, it only let's you switch once you are not in X
<ZerO_o> hi
<b1ind> where would i get ipw2100 firmware from?
<wickers> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<john_> where is the command line access in ubuntu?
<bla|patrick> hi
<bla|patrick> hmmm
<bla|patrick> have a problem
<wastrel> john_:  applications>accessories>terminal
<soundray> h0m35k1n, what WiFi chipset do you have?
<hatake_kakashi> john_: Ctrl+Alt+Fx where x is number 1 to 7, 7 is the Xorg server
<wickers> john, applications > accessories > terminal
<h0m35k1n> rt61
<YaST> Ppl I got a graphic card Intel 915GM and Im using i810 driver.. got 1080fps on glxgears and glxinfo shows that direct rendering is enable.. but I cant play video files correct.. it breaks alot... How can I solve this?
<bla|patrick> if i plugin my asus wlan usb stick os fails booting with ohci_hcd failure
<bla|patrick> it asks for different acpi or apic settings :|
<john_> thanks! i'm sure i'll be back
<h0m35k1n> it's a ralink one
<bla|patrick> what can i do :|
<YaST> I searched everywhere about this.. I even heard about a dri-i915 driver file but its a .rpm I tried converting it with alien and install it but still nothing works
<soundray> h0m35k1n, are you following any particular instructions? Web? Readme file?
<YaST> pls can someone help me?
<Nogimics> if a download fails with wget in linux can you resume?
<donofrio_> thats all....and its more than just samba, they do some parts but I need the other pieces I belive like ldap and kerb5 and such right?
<ZerO_o> how to install the ati (radeon9800pro)-driver under ubuntu? i installed it successfully, but it doesn't seem to work. ...if i type "fglrxconfig" --> "Command not found"
<hatake_kakashi> Nogimics: yes man wget
<_jason> ubotu: tell h0m35k1n about wireless
<h0m35k1n> I've tried the ones with the install package from ralink but they don't work properly
<donofrio_> need to be able to rid myself of microsoft on the backend
<_jason> h0m35k1n: I have no experience with that but try to read the page ubotu sent you in a private message
<donofrio_> how do I setup a box to be an active directory replica
<hatake_kakashi> ZerO_o: I presume you did not follow the guide from the website?
<h0m35k1n> kk
<donofrio_> for dns and openldap, and other sevices
<Engla> Nogimics: --continue seems to be an option that works. there's a long section about it in the manpage
<YaST> Anyone with a 915GM graphic card with 128mb shared working 100% ?
<Nogimics> Im a complete n00b so bare with me lol
<ZerO_o> hatake_kakashi: i did it all. step for step.
<Unity> how come when i use 2048x1536 desktop, the letters appear really big?
<Nogimics> so if I type wget --continue http://www.xxx.xxx
<Nogimics> that should work?
<Engla> Nogimics: it's okay, it's great to learn stuff
<hatake_kakashi> Nogimics: don't see why not
<syllogism> I'm having trouble with ipw2200 driver. . It keeps telling me "Radio Frequency Kill Switch is on" - but I have no physical button for wireless. ..and never had this problem before on other distros
<Engla> Nogimics: if you're  lucky. It might not find the original file
<wickers> YaST, you gave your on board graphics controller 128megs?
<wickers> YaST, you are nuts
<hatake_kakashi> ZerO_o: I mean from the ubuntu website?
<h0m35k1n> jason - I've read that but my EW-7128g card doesn't have a rt2500 chipset like that page says
<YaST> wickers, shared yeh
<Engla> Nogimics: basically, take the exact command you used but att --continue to it and it should work
<Nogimics> it might not Engla?
<h0m35k1n> it's a rt61 chip in it
<Nogimics> att?
<b1ind> I've compiled my own kernel and it is complaining about not finding the ipw2100 firmware, any suggestions?
<ZerO_o> hatake_kakashi: i tryd this one: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/1503/1/Ati-Treiber-installiernschnell-und-einfach.html
<Engla> Nogimics: sorry, add
<Angel_Dex> Hello i just added ram and changed my CPU and now im getting kernal panic why so?
<h0m35k1n> can you tell me how I can use the make-kpkg command
<Engla> :)
<Nogimics> :)
<donofrio_> help
<wickers> YaST, you should tone that mem down a bit, it's shared memory so you are just using up memory that could be used for applicaions or cache.
<YaST> wickers, but still.. there is a way of putting it to work
<YaST> cause ubuntu only recognizes 8mb's
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  did you update?
<YaST> of the 128mb
<_jason> h0m35k1n: install kernel-package
<yoyo> ?
<Angel_Dex> IdleOne update how
<wickers> you mean xorg, YaST,
<YaST> cause im using i810 driver
<lemsx1> ttyl
<rewt_> do i needto be in my windows to do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=v2000
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  in terminal sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yoyo> hey... can anybody help me a little here
<linub> bya all
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<wickers> yast, look at the driver's docs, there should be a section on memory
<yoyo> i'm having trouble with some ubuntu's applications
<YaST> wickers, the problem is that I get 1080 fps on glxgears and glxinfo show direct rendering enable
<Angel_Dex> IdleOne Um no i havent even been able to boot to ubuntu i get Kernal panic fatal exception in interupt
<h0m35k1n> thanks jason :D
<YaST> but playing videos
<YaST> ... breaks all the time
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  :(
<YaST> like slowmotion :(
<yoyo> opening gedit with an html file causes gedit to crash
<eobanb> rewt_, all of those commands are entered in linux, not windows.  you just need the binary driver from windows for your chipset.
<anders__> OmegaAlpha: I was afk, watching a video actually :-) The fglrx driver worked for me.
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  Ummm re-install :/
<Angel_Dex> IdleOne TT_TT I no wanna
<yoyo> i type from a terminal #gedit file.html &
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  lol I hear ya
<yoyo> and gedit opens partially, then crashes
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  maybe somebody can help sorry
<Angel_Dex> IdleOne rebooting
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> that may help
<wickers> YaST, i'm getting ~700fps with glxgears using my 855gme video
<YaST> y
* clever pokes LinuxJones
<YaST> but I cant play videos
<wickers> videos?
<wickers> are you using xv?
<LinuxJones> clever: ;)
<yoyo> anybody has a similar problem?
<YaST> tried xv x11 , gl2 gl
<YaST> nothing
<yoyo> about crashes?
<Nogimics> hatake_kakashi and Engla that worked thanks
<YaST> :(
<yanimax> I'm getting the error message: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13), mysql is running and the sock file exists... I'm using dapper and just upgraded to mysql 5, does anyone know why?
<wickers> yast and it's not a codec problem?
<Angel_Dex> IdleOne ok its saying i booted 34 times without a diskcheck and now its goign thru diskcheck and then it says a bunch of stuff and kernal panic
<YaST> no
<cfk> are the repos and kernels the same for ubuntu-server?
<_jason> yoyo: does it give you errors?
<yoyo> just crashes and a pop-up window appears
<wickers> mmm.. I keep reading your nick and think I'm in #suse
<cyphase> Is there a way to programatically access the text in the Notes tab in the Nautilus file properties window?
<xualo> i installed xine and im running it but everytime i have to put in the terminal ./xine its theres any way to put an icon to the menu?
<_jason> yoyo: does it do it with all files?
<Angel_Dex> IdleOne =o its going now odd maybe it froze befor?
<yoyo> nope... just with .html files
<anders__> hmm. seems that the picture when I watch videos is better in xine than in VLC and mplayer. anyone got a clue as to why that can be?
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  maybe let it boot up and see how it goes
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please help me! How can I make a boot CD from Ubuntu boot floppy?
<yoyo> I have number lines activated and syntax highlighting
<yoyo> I noted that 3 days ago
<purplefeltangel> EVERY TIME i load up my computer my ethernet thing isn't configured anymore. what's wrong/ how do i fix it?
<yoyo> then I run Nessus and clamav to check if something was wrong
<_jason> yoyo: if you turn those features off does it still crash?
<soundray> ltibor65, look at the -b option in mkisofs
<IdleOne> purplefeltangel:  when rebooting check the save current setup box
<yoyo> it could work... thing is
<yoyo> it didn't crash before
<yoyo> also I noted that cups is crashing when configuring the printer
<bla|patrick> has anyone an idea whats meant by following failure: ohci_hcd *numbers* unlink after no irq? different acpi or apic settings may help
<yanimax> apache2 tries to download .pl files instead of executing them, anyone knows what's wrong in my config ?
<yoyo> and is the same kind of window:
<purplefeltangel> idle0ne: thxu
<bla|patrick> this message always appears if i plugin a usb device (mouse, wlanstick, keyboard)
<IdleOne> purplefeltangel:  np hope that solves it for you
<bla|patrick> bootprocess always fails :|
<yoyo> The application "gedit" has crashed unexpectedly. You can inform the developpers...
<yoyo> 3 options: restar appli, close appli, inform developers
<_jason> yoyo: check .xsession-errors, don't know what else to tell you.  Haven't seen that kind of behavior before
<anders__> anyone know of an ffdshow-like program for linux?
<soundray> bla|patrick, apic and acpi options are set via kernel boot parameters. Edit the #kopts line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, adding e.g. "noapic". Then run update-grub and reboot.
<yoyo> _jason, something curious:
<_jason> yoyo: what if you run 'gedit file.html' without the &, do you then get some output on the terminal?
<yoyo> when terminal regains control with some command
<ubuntu> total noob here: I get an 'error 18' when booting using grub ... trying to dual boot win2k (I know ...) and hoary 5.04
<ubuntu> can someone help?
<ubuntu> thanks!
<yoyo> it tells: [1] + Exit 1           gedit file.html (wd: ~/TEMP)
<yoyo> and it tells also (wd nox: ~)
<daiver> hello room
<edude05> hey everyone
<yoyo> what is the meaning of (wd now: ~)
<cfk> what in dapper-server resets the video from vga=6 (25x80) to normal (25x40) ?
* xualo hmmm Xine its better than mplayer :P
<edude05> I need some help with XUbuntu
<soundray> ubuntu, is this a fairly old machine?
<ltibor65> soundray, at -b option is written that it set El Torito boot image name. But what mean this? And how to burn cd with it? Need I K3b?
<_jason> yoyo: if I had to guess I would say working directory, but I have no clue
<ubuntu> soundray, it's a dell dimension xps t600, pIII
<daiver> Does anyone know what is the risk of uncommenting universe sources in sources.list?
<edude05> it says kernel panic init attemped to kill its self
<_jason> daiver: none
<soundray> ltibor65, have you burned a CD before, and if so, what software did you use then?
<ubuntu> I just installed a 160gb hd, with win2k in the 1st partition
<yoyo> in .xsession-errors there's something about gnome-cups-icons:7229
<daiver> _jason: why does it say in big capital letters that it's unsupported? Is it just a formality?
<yoyo> it says IPP request failed with status 1280
<LinuxJones> daiver: welcome
<ltibor65> soundray, in Ubuntu k3b.
<soundray> ubuntu, it's possible that your BIOS doesn't support a disk this big. Toggling LBA support in the setup may help.
<YaST> so Does anyone has a 915GM graphic card working fine on ubuntu?
<daiver> LinuxJones: Thanks!
<charlie> Hello, I used to be able to play more than two sounds than once on ubuntu, I just recently got a new HDD so Ive done a fresh installion, I remember I had to download somethings and scripts, and when I wanted to boot up something with sound i typed aoss cmd etc
<charlie> any ideas of what it was?
<_jason> daiver: it's not officially supported.  The package in universe are from the MOTU, masters of the universe :).  It's very safe though, I'd say everyone ends up using them since they provide a lot of useful stuff
<daiver> _jason: alrighty. thanks. needed to do that to install fglrx
<edude05> Oh yeah and this is on an xbox
<ubuntu> soundray, I tried what I thought was changing the bios, and it returned an 'error 17'. I switched back to 'auto' detect, and the 'error 18' returned
<charlie> _jason, could you help me on my question, i think you helped me before on my last installion
<yoyo> nope
<yoyo> it still doesn't work
<bla|patrick> crap :|
<bla|patrick> disabled acpi and still the same error
<daiver> YaST: Do you have the ATI card in there?
<YaST> n
<yoyo> tried just gedit file.html without & and still crashes
<YaST> Intel 915GM
<_jason> charlie: what 'it' are you looking for?
<edude05> anyone?
<YaST> 128mb shared graphic card
<YaST> but xorg only detects 8mb
<_jason> yoyo: but still no output to the terminal?
<charlie> _jason,  I used to be able to play more than two sounds than once on ubuntu, I just recently got a new HDD so Ive done a fresh installion, I remember I had to download somethings and scripts, and when I wanted to boot up something with sound i typed aoss cmd etc
<YaST> by i810 driver's default
<Angel_Dex> Ok so i added ram and switched CPUs i boot up and it said 34 boots no disk check forcing one now it runs thru and gets stuck on kernal panic: fatal exception in interupt WTF is wrong?
<daiver> YaST: I have the 915PM with the ATI x600 card and all I can say is that it is a headache.
<yoyo> tried disabling syntax highligting and line numbering and still crashes
<_jason> charlie: right, you want to know how to get the aoss command again?
<charlie> and made sounds mix with it
<charlie> with dmixer
<charlie> etc
<YaST> realy bummer :(
<yoyo> in terminal?
<soundray> ltibor65, you have to create an image file from the floppy with 'sudo dd if=/dev/fd0 of=bootfloppy.img'. In k3b, select "File - New Data CD Project", then "Project - Edit Boot Images". Load the floppy image in there, then burn the bootable CD.
<yoyo> I just typed "gedit file.html"
<rewt_> i installed java to play yahoo games
<yoyo> that's a pity
<rewt_> now when the game starts to load mozilla crashes
<soundray> ltibor65, it may work without the sudo even
<yoyo> ubuntu was working fine
<rewt_> any ideas why
<daiver> YaST: I've yet to find a distro that works on this laptop.  Im usually stuck with vesa and running 1024x768 on a 17" WUXGA :(
<_jason> charlie: did you set your system up to use alsa already?
<yoyo> now I can't even add my printer nor edit html in gedit
<soundray> ubuntu, is this a fresh install?
<ltibor65> soundray, thank , I try it.
<charlie> _jason, It has alsa installed yes same as before
<ubuntu> soundray, yes it is
<YaST> I got my running with i810 drivers.. works fine
<charlie> but I had to install aoss command or something to get it working
<charlie> before
<YaST> get 1080fps on glxgears and direct rendering is enable on glxinfo
<YaST> but playing videos...
<_jason> charlie: oh, it's the alsa-oss package that installs aoss command
<rewt_> Mozilla crashes when java is done loading the game room....I just installed java...any ideas why it would crash?
<soundray> ubuntu, I think you'll have to reinstall with LBA turned on. Old buggy BIOS's can be a pain.
<charlie> _jason, then how do I do the dmixer settings
<videofreak> why is linux so hard to use?
<alpha> if i have a "no devices detected" error in xorglog, is that the monitor or vcard?
<soundray> videofreak, computers are generally hard to use.
<IdleOne> videofreak:  thats the fun part of linux
<Angel_Dex> videofreak cuz windows is for the lazy
<syyd> videofreak, you don't learn it overnite
<Angel_Dex> Ok so i added ram and switched CPUs i boot up and it said 34 boots no disk check forcing one now it runs thru and gets stuck on kernal panic: fatal exception in interupt WTF is wrong?
<_jason> charlie: that I don't know, my card mixed everything fine as soon as I setup alsa in system > prefs > multimedia systems selector.  The alsa site has a nice tutorial for setting up dmix though if you have to.  Or just try seeing if anyone else here has done it
<rewt_> >.<
<ZerO_o> re
<charlie> _jason, Whats there website?
<rewt_> ubotu tell me again about restricted formats
<_jason> charlie: google alsa :)
<eugman> How hard would it be to make a live cd with most of the easyubuntu stuff done to it?
<rewt_> uboto tell me about Restricted Formats
<rewt_> ubotu tell me about Restricted Formats
<ubuntu> soundray, do you mean both os's? or just hoary 5.04?
<_jason> charlie: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<edude05> Can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<yoyo> here's a thought: gnome-cups-add:10653: WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'hpijs'
<soundray> ubuntu, if Windows boots, there's no need to reinstall.
<Engla> eugman: it's not a bad idea to make an "ubuntu add-on pack" with lots of things we always install, like that stuff
<alpha> how do i list my pci cards?
<edude05> lspci
<soundray> eugman, probably not too hard. Look at the package dfsbuild
<yoyo> an hour ago I reinstalled hpijs from synaptic
<rewt_> grr
<ubuntu> soundray, windows doesn't boot, grub just stops the whole boot process at the error msg
<yoyo> i'm trying to install an hp deskjet printer... nothing too complicated
<rewt_> why would mozilla crash when loading java, eve after i installed java?
<tritium_away> rewt_: how did you install java?
<rewt_> through the restricted formats page
<soundray> ubuntu, did you install Windows first, and did it boot?
<kyo> can I surf the net on terminal? (text base obviously)
<eugman> Do I need to make a temporarily main partition based swap for it to work?
<soundray> !info links
<yoyo> kyo: use lynx
<ubotu> links: (Character mode WWW browser), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 375 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<charlie> Hello guys, does anyone here have a dmixer config to mix more than 1 sound with
<_jason> kyo: lynx
<rewt_> im just trying to play some yahoo games and it keeps crashing
<kyo> ok
<kyo> Hmm
<ZerO_o> how to install the ati-radeon-9800-pro-driver? it doesn't really work. in gnome the resolution is ok (1248x1024), but if i try to run a benchmark or anything else, it returns "Failed" ..... why?
<bla|patrick> is "dri" enabled in modules?
<ubuntu> soundray, yes, and I did all the updates, to it before installing ubuntu in the new partition
<bla|patrick> have u reconfigured xorg?
<benanne> hello... would it be possible to stuff ubuntu onto a 600M vmware image? or is that impossible? I've tried it with some other distro's but either they don't fit or I can't get them configured properly
<soundray> ubuntu, in that case, it'll probably be enough if you reinstall Ubuntu. It should then recognize the Win partition and make it bootable from the grub menu.
<rewt_> tritium, any ideas why it would crash
<tritium> rewt_: you built a .deb using java-package?
<SuperNova> doesnt anyone know how you can se what licens a progr is released under in synaptic?
<eugman> Ok I'm downloading dfsbuild . Anything special I need to do like make my ram+swap = 3GB or something?
<rewt_> rewt i dunno
<soundray> benanne, server installation should fit.
<rewt_> tritium, i dunno
<rewt_> i just did the installsuff
<tritium> rewt_: you don't recall how you installed java?
<ebdain> LiveCD fun:  Cannot get it to finish booting.  It will go through and detect everything, check the CD, get DHCP, flip to FB booting (modules and whatnot), load X, play the Ubuntu startup sound.  After that, the keyboard freezes (no lights work, etc.) but the mouse is working (so not hard-locked).  I have no desktop at all, and have to hit the reset button on the PC at that point.  I've tried a few boot-time options and still no love.
<rewt_> tritium, i used the commands in restricted formats page
<benanne> hmm... no need for servers though. The idea is to turn it into a ruby on rails development platform to use in college when I'm bored :) I recently found out that all PCs there have vmware player installed
<yoyo> uummmm...
<charlie> Hello guys, does anyone here have a dmixer config to mix more than 1 sound with, I have aoss installed etc
<yoyo> any help out there... installing hp deskjet
<yoyo> opening html files in gedit
<eobanb> gedit in gnome 2.14 is going to rock
<eobanb> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/images/gedit.png
<yoyo> no one else has crashes...?
<rewt_> tritium, i did  sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<rewt_> 
<tritium> rewt_: ok
<soundray> benanne, server is just a variation of the ubuntu install, where you don't have gnome packages. A fresh desktop install with gnome has about 1.5 GB.
<benanne> oh, I see
<benanne> okay :)
<cfk> dapper-server - how do I set/keep the boot messages in 25x80 ?
<ubuntu> soundray, when I installed ubuntu it did recognize the win partition, but I suppose the barrier is still the bios/lba thing. My win partition is 98gb, then a 512mb swap, and then the remaining partition is Ubuntu
<benanne> thanks for the tip
<benanne> gonna give it a try now :) thanks
<cfk> I think the 'splash screen' ends up flipping it back to 25x40
<cfk> is there some way to disable the cute ubuntu boot image ?
* xualo can someone help me to create an icon to the menu i install xine but and everytime i want to open i have to go to the terminal a type ./xine its there any way to create an icon to the menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<yoyo> you can try smeg to edit the menu
<soundray> ubuntu, I hear you. (Not actually, but you know what I mean :) Advice is the same.
<xualo> please
<yanimax> apache2 tries to download .pl files instead of executing them, anyone knows what's wrong in my config ?
<rewt_> tritium, im using a 64 bit amd
<Seveas> yanimax, +ExecCgi is probaby missing in your dir (or mod_perl, whatever you use)
<ubuntu> soundray, thanks for the advice -- I appreciate it!
<worthawholebean> yanimax: maybe forctype would help... but i hace no idea
<benanne> I suppose what I'm trying should be possible seeing as vmware's "browser appliance" is ubuntu-based and takes only 250 or so megs
<tritium> rewt_: oh, that's likely the problem.  32-bit chroots on 64-bit installs are often used for things like jva
<soundray> xualo, have you rebooted or restarted X since the install?
<tritium> java even
<rewt_> tritium, so what do i do?
<xualo> what if i do ctrl+alt+backspace it will do the job?
<soundray> xualo, it may do.
<cafuego> rewt_: For the moment, if I were you, I'd go back to running Ubuntu 32bit.
<Angel_Dex> Ok so i added ram and switched CPUs i boot up and it said 34 boots no disk check forcing one now it runs thru and gets stuck on kernal panic: fatal exception in interupt WTF is wrong?
<Angel_Dex> plzz this is agervating me
<xualo> ok
<tritium> rewt_: I'm not sure about the state of java on 64-bit amd presently
<xualo> cheers man
<yanimax> <Seveas> libapache2-mod-perl2 is installed
<alpha_> i'm getting a "no devices detected" in xorg...
<rewt_> grrr
<Seveas> yanimax, and loaded?
<tritium> rewt_: perhaps setup a 32-bit chroot
<Seveas> and configured?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<yanimax> <Seveas> i have restarted apache2...
<cafuego> tritium: There's a 1.4.2 blackdown apckage; a 1.5.0 sun package, but no actual working browser plugin.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<soundray> cafuego, is that because of the intricacies of setting up 32bit chroot?
<Seveas> yanimax, a2enmod perl2
<rewt_> i dunno how
<tritium> cafuego: ah, thanks for the info!
<yoyo> I looked at the bug buddy tool
<yanimax> Seveas: sorry?
<cafuego> soundray: No, it's easy enough to set up. Having to maintain 2 parallel installs ends up being a PITA though.
<Seveas> yanimax, that's the command to actually enable the module 
<AX-1> how can i change my refresh rate + resolution from command line?
<cafuego> soundray: And for normal desktop use, 32bit is actually faster.
<Seveas> AX-1, sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and restart X
<AX-1> ok i will try
<yanimax> <Seveas> it says "This module does not exist!" in bash
<yoyo> it has something to do with libthread_db.so.1
<soundray> cafuego, is there an explanation for that? (32bit=faster)
<cafuego> Anyone know if Breezy supports nForce4 mobos with sata2 yet?
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<yanimax> <Seveas> perhaps i should restart my computer...
<cafuego> soundray: the compiler for 32bit is FAR more mature
<yanimax> <Seveas> I'll try and tell you...
<Seveas> yanimax, no, sudo a2enmod perl; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<ebdain> cafuego - I'm testing that now.... LiveCD is weird, but I can at least see my drives.
<soundray> cafuego, okay, thanks. SATA2 requires a 2.6.15 kernel I believe.
<cafuego> soundray: For other stuff, like heavy i/o etc (server?) running 64bit would be better.
<superbob> Hi, just installed ubuntu and alot of howtos im reading refer to module-assistant
<moodog> evening all.
<superbob> But module-assistant isnt in apt
<cafuego> ebdai/soundray: ok.
<superbob> For example an ati howto @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Seveas> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: (tool to make module package creation easier), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.9.5ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 69 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
<nitroXL> does anyone know if exists a volatile repositorie for ubuntu ?
<Seveas> ^-- superbob
<yanimax> <Seveas>: it says "This module is already enabled!"
* cafuego is trying to put together a hardware spec for a client who needs a nice little fileserver
<tritium> superbob!tell superbob about repositories
<yoyo> libpthread.so.0... heck this is complicated to follow
<tritium> heh ;)
<cafuego> tritium: Your ctrl-u is broken ;-)
<ebdain> LiveCD fun:  Cannot get it to finish booting.  It will go through and detect everything, check the CD, get DHCP, flip to FB booting (modules and whatnot), load X, play the Ubuntu startup sound.  After that, the keyboard freezes (no lights work, etc.) but the mouse is working (so not hard-locked).  Testing further, if I smash crtl-alt-F1, I can get a prompt, and then Ctrl-Alt-F7 gives me a functional Gnome desktop.  Any thoughts on why
<ebdain> this would be required?
<Seveas> yanimax, hmm, then restarting apache2 should have done it, you might want to take a look at the config
<yanimax> <Seveas> bur it still doesn't work after restarting apache2
<soundray> cafuego, I have a memory intensive app where amd64 wins by a wide margin (ca. 8 times faster)
<tritium> cafuego: oops :)
<cafuego> soundray: That would come under heavy i/o ;-)
<soundray> cafuego, and heavy floating point arithmetic, too.
<superbob> But why cant i apt-get install module-assistant ?
<Seveas> superbob, enable universe
<cafuego> float in -> float out
<heliotrope> is there any type of program for ubuntu i can use like a planner, for writing all my homework assignments etc, and will be like a calander and stuff?
<cafuego> i/o
<Seveas> !tell superbob about universe
<superbob> Ah just sources.list ?
<superbob> k
<superbob> |:
<soundray> heliotrope, evolution
* cafuego goes mobo shopping
<heliotrope> soundray, oh, evolution can do all of that?
<rewt_> how do i uninstall java
<rewt_> ??
<Seveas> cafuego, "mob shopping" 
<soundray> heliotrope, yes.
<heliotrope> soundray, very cool :)
<heliotrope> soundray, thanks
<Seveas> rewt_, how did you install it?
<cafuego> Seveas: Why the odd kanji smiley?
<Seveas> cafuego, because it's fun 
<Cryptid> How Can i add a Keyboard hotkey to start a perticular program example: Xirc ???????
<yanimax> Seveas: i don't understand what's wrong...
<rewt_> i did  sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<yoyo> hey... i have something about uim_quit
<cafuego> rewt_: sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4
<yoyo> in the bug....
<rewt_> its not working on my 64bit
<_jason> ubotu: tell Cryptid about shortcut
<yanimax> Seveas: i'll try restarting the system...
<Seveas> Cryptid, look in gconf-editor in /apps/metacity/keybindings
<yoyo> I installed it for writing japanese
<yoyo> I read it was better than scim, at least for ubuntu
<yoyo> there is something in the backtrace like
<ebdain> spoke too soon.... Ctrl-Alt-F7 takes me to a NON-functional Gnome desktop.
<cafuego> Seveas: 
<soundray> Cryptid, apart from listening to ubotu, have a look at xbindkeys
<Seveas> yoyo, half the CJK world says scim is better, the other half prefers uim
<rewt_> anyone know how to get a java that run s in 64 bit
<Seveas> cafuego, ?
<Cryptid> K
<yoyo> <signal handler called> uim_quit() from /us/lib/libuim.so.0
<tritium> rewt_: you'll not have much luck down that path, I'm afraid
<yoyo> seveas, yes... but somewhere I read scim for ubuntu made some
<yoyo> applications crash
<rewt_> grrr
<soundray> Cryptid, oops, xbindkeys information is in ubotu's links, too.
<yoyo> that's why I installed UIM
<cfk> is there a way to pause between each step of the boot process?   trying to figure out what is flipping my video mode
<yoyo> but now it appears it's making crashes on gnome-cups
<Seveas> yoyo, same goes for uim 
<rosangela> hi there.  when I put a audio cd it plays just noise. But if I ask to play via xmms it plays normal. Whats wrong?
<yoyo> so I can't install a printer
<Cryptid> soundray, yes and i am going thru it
<zugot> is there a way i can have different network profiles?  i want one wired for when i'm in the office, one wireless for when i'm at home, and another wireless for tmobile hotspots
<yoyo> but it used to work fine some days ago
<yoyo> there were no crashes at all
<yoyo> but in bug buddy, I see some lines with uim_quit
<yoyo> is it really connected?
<yoyo> seveas, what do you use?
<soundray> rosangela, this could be due to some copy protection on the CD.
<Seveas> yoyo, neither
<rosangela> no its not. This cd is pirate
<yoyo> what do I do?
<[blah] > is samba installed by default?
<soundray> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<soundray> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<worthawholebean> Hello! I just downloaded a whole beunch of TV eps and burned them to DVD (the AVIs, not encoded), but now they won't play. Only the first ep will play - for the others, mplayer stops on the cache fill.
<[blah] > thanx
<rewt_> Seveas, do you kow much about getting java running fine in mozilla on a 64 bit?
<rosangela> soundray, the cdrom is not protected
<yoyo> there's more than only uim
<yoyo> there's a libpthread.so.0
<cafuego> Ugh, the curse of the incompetent pirate
<yoyo> libgnomeui-2.so.0
<cafuego> worthawholebean: You know we can't assist you in breaking laws, right?
<foampeace> hello
<Seveas> rewt_, no
<tritium> worthawholebean: walk the plank, scurvy dog ;)
<foampeace> i got the free 5 ubuntu cds(actually 10 w/livecds) in the mail
<dnlds> hi
<syllogism> does anyone have time to help me with my ipw2200 problem?
<jenda> cafuego: he OWNs the shows, of course
<foampeace> seeeeet
<syllogism> I'd greatly appreciate it
<foampeace> sweeeet
<tritium> jenda: sure he does...
<jenda> :)
<superbob> I feel dirty using ubuntu
<dnlds> i'm trying to install anjuta and i get this error..
<soundray> tritium, cafuego: there's nothing in worthawholebean's post that indicates illegal activity.
<superbob> Its.. too easy
<cafuego> superbob: Have a shower
<superbob> :p
<foampeace> superbob: if its too easy make it hard
<superbob> foampeace I did, i broke something just now actually
<cafuego> soundray: "downloaded a whole beunch of TV eps" pretty much implies it
<superbob> Just as i typed that
<Bung1> hey all, i have an external usb harddrive, and it says its "read only" ive just tried $ sudo chmod a+rx <device> .. but it still says read-only? ive forgotten if its NTFS O.o
<superbob> :)
<yoyo> superbob, then do you have an advice with gnome-cups crash?
<foampeace> superbob: thats what this open ended thing is all about isnt it? hehe
<soundray> cafuego, not necessarily. Or do you know for sure which legislation he fell under?
<superbob> I followed the ati proprietary driver guide on ubuntu forums
<yoyo> without printing, there's no use
<cafuego> soundray: I know there are legal tv ep downlaods, but they aren't normally in AVI format.
<superbob> And now im left with an unuseable desktop
<foampeace> superbob: but it has to have an easy part so you can ease right into it
<superbob> ;)
<{jasper}> hello guys, anyone here who can help me setup my serial port? I can't get it to work
<superbob> I cant even ctrl + alt + backspace out of the GDM (sp?) thing..
<tritium> soundray: please don't encourage it
<superbob> To try and fix it
<foampeace> superbob: unuseable desktop, way to go ;)
<superbob> horizontal banding all over my screen
<foampeace> now you get to fix it
<superbob> Rotfl
<soundray> cafuego, in any case, I'm in favor of assuming innocence.
<foampeace> i wish mine was messed up
<superbob> omg i cant get to a console.
<Protex> Hey guys.
<naldon> i'm trying to install anjuta i get the following error.......
<cafuego> soundray: yeah, so am I, but not in a 95%/5% situation.
<superbob> what is this satanic login screen made of.
<Seveas> soundray, "downloaded a bunch of tv episodes" kinda gives it away...
<Bung1> is there a command to check if its NTFS?
<naldon> error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<naldon> help please
<Seveas> !tell naldon about compiling
<tritium> superbob: what on earth are you talking about?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, you there pal?
<soundray> Seveas, not in Germany, for example.
<Unity> i have my desktop res at 2048x1536 and all the letters take up too many pixels
<superbob> tritium, i followed the guide for the proprietary ati driver from the ubuntu forums
<Unity> how can i make the letters take up as many pixels as the would on 1024x768
<superbob> tritium, on reboot the display is broken
<Seveas> superbob, wiki has a better guide...
<yoyo> mmmm.... anjuta, did you have the variable defined?
<foampeace> superbob: they stuff it with hay
<Unity> do i have to change my dpi settings or something?
<OmegaAlpha> i just fixed my ati driver.. but dont know exactly what i did to fix it for the 3d accel.
<tritium> Unity: don't use greedy letters.
<naldon> that page didn't help
<nagyatius> someone from hungary_
<Unity> tritium: how would i turn off greedy letters? it works okay in gnome but the letters are really big in kde and in the welcome screen
<foampeace> im impressed i got my 10 free ubuntu cds in the mail...some integrity there
<cafuego> nagyatius: Most hungarians are.
<naldon> how do i set PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<tritium> Unity: not sure what's going on there
<pepsi> xfce is spiffy :D
<nagyatius> show me one,need help with configuring internet conection
<cafuego> naldon: You don't.
<naldon> cafuego, how do i go about fixing my problem?
<Unity> this clearly isn't size 8 font...this is like size 20
<superbob> If my screen is condensed to about 50% of the monitor, and there are huge amounts of "wiggling" what is the likely cause ?
<superbob> Incorrect refresh rates?
<cristian> ciao
<[blah] > are there hotkeys for switching between desktops?   (eg alt-f1, f2 etc)
<rewt_> [blah] , no
<tritium> [blah] : Ctrl-Alt-arrows
<rewt_> you can set some up though
<_jason> [blah] : you can set them in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<[blah] > is there anyway to use the windows key?
<cristian> hi i'm a new users about ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell [blah]  about winkey
<rewt_> blah set it up in sys> pref> hotkeys
<yoyo> welll....
<tritium> [blah] : did you verify that ctrl-alt-arrows work?
<yoyo> no help there?
<Effi> does anyone of you has installed xmms-skins?
<yoyo> ani hints?
<yoyo> whatever....
<[blah] > titium yes thank you
<ltibor65> soundray, I burned the boot cd, but Ubuntu boots not from it. Only Win Xp and an other Linux. Why?
<_jason> [blah] : ignore ubotu unless you want the inkey as a modifier like ALT
<ablomen> Effi: yes i have
<whatthedeuce> ltibor65 you need to change your bios settings to boot from CD
<[blah] > thanx for that _jason .  I do want that
<cf> Hi, is there an eta for Flight 4 of Dapper ?
<Effi> ablomen, I have the following problem. I installed them with synaptic but when I start xmms and want to change the skin it says, that there are no skins installed. Can you give me an advice, what I could have maked wrong?
<mick> hey up all!
<soundray> ltibor65, does it actually boot off the CD?
<ablomen> Effi: ok first make shure the skins folder (in the xmms skin browser) is set to /usr/share/xmms/Skins
<soundray> ltibor65, and what kind of boot code was on the floppy?
<ltibor65> whathedeuce, the problem is not the bios setting, it boots from cd, but in Grub only WIN XP and UHU LInux, and Ubuntu not.
<OmegaAlpha> how do you run WINE after you install it?
<Protocol1> yey 2 1/2 more months till dapper is official
<whatthedeuce> ltibor65, did you mess with the grub settings - that always gives me problems, i never seem to get it right...
<benanne> hmm... 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox' on the server install tells me the package can't be found :( anybody have any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<Effi> ablomen, alright, it works, thank you very much
<soundray> ltibor65, when you boot the floppy, can you start Ubuntu from it?
<ltibor65> soundray, the CD boots, but not Ubuntu, only WIN Xp and Uhu Linux.
<ablomen> Effi: any time
<Effi> do you accidentally also use sylpheed-claws?
<OmegaAlpha> how do you run WINE aftering installing it?
<ltibor65> soundray, yes from floppy boots Ubuntu too.
<OmegaAlpha> i typed wine in terminal but i need to type more than that i think
<soundray> OmegaAlpha, wine somewindowsprogram.exe
<OmegaAlpha> ohh
<OmegaAlpha> soundray, thanks
<donofrio_> how do I setup a box to be an active directory replica
<yoyo> what does wine do?
<Protocol1> does anyone know if I will be able to upgrade to dapper from ubuntu 5.10 without the cd's?
<OmegaAlpha> yoyo,  windows emulator
#ubuntu 2006-02-23
<soundray> ltibor65, that's strange. I suggest you boot from the CD, change to the grub commandline and search for your boot kernel with 'find'.
<_jason> Protocol1: yes
<pawel> yoyo: it is a free implementation of Windows on Unix.
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: a tip, install a package called winetools, it installs some spiffy stuff for tou
<yoyo> ok ok
<yoyo> got it
<OmegaAlpha> its a program for secret rogue microsoft spys like me
<soundray> ltibor65, that way you'll see if the device pointer in the menu is somehow screwed.
<yoyo> anybody here has uim installed?
<[blah] > _jason, I don't really understand step B - 2 in the ubuntu guide you sent me.   I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do.
<cf> Is there an eta for Flight 4 of Dapper ? 23 Feb ?
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, thanks. would that be the GUI for it?
<pawel> OmegaAlpha: it is not an emulator.
<OmegaAlpha> pawel, i know its not exactly one.. i just said that to yoyo so he had an idea of what it did
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: well its another lil app (graphic) that lets you install things like iexplorer etc without having to do that yourselfe
<_jason> [blah] : did you setup the actual command to be run already?
<cafuego> cf: Probably "when it's ready"
<pawel> OmegaAlpha: it is a whole implementation of the Windows API, wine itself stands for Wine Is Not Emulator. ;>
<cf> cafuego: roger that
<Effi> can me say somebody, how I can change the look of sylpheed....unfortunately it is such a terrible gray...has somebody a clue, how to change the color?
<cafuego> cf: There's always the daily builds
<yoyo> no one uses uim here?
<cf> cafuego: I'm an ubuntu dev noob. Where are those ?
<superbob> I have DRI working, but my display is screwed, its condensed to 1/2 the screen and has loads of screen disruption
<cafuego> cf: umm
<OmegaAlpha> pawel, to us newbies... its an emulator untill we fully understand what it is and how it works.
<cf> cafuego: just apt it ?
<dylan_thomas> how can i force removing a package? i am trying aptitude purge package, but it says that there are a "blank filename" ("existe um nome de arquivo vazio", in my pt_br locale)?
<[blah] > _jason, I guess not.   Say I want the application menu to popup windows style.  Where would I find the command for that?
<cafuego> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<OmegaAlpha> pawel, hehe but i do sure feel kinda saying it was one and not knowing what WINE stood for lol
<OmegaAlpha> stupid*
<cf> cafuego: thanks
<_jason> [blah] : that should be in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts as ALT+F1
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen,  do you use it?
<cafuego> *heeee!*
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: iv got internet explorer and some other tools running here, yeah
<cafuego> spinning desktops is far too much fun
<dobblego> following instructions on http://www.glawing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14 using the command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  however, nvidia-glx-config is not available on the PATH - where should it be?
<tritium> dobblego: you should be following the wiki page
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dobblego> ok
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, do you know if i can use it to use it to play online poker rooms? or say a p2p like StrongDC++.rar?
<benanne> apt-get keeps telling me it can't find packages like "fluxbox" and "xdm"... anybody have any idea as to what I'm doing wrong?
<[blah] > thank you _jason I don't even need to setup the key as it already is setup!
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: well you can just try.. dont know what apps do or dont run on wine
<lakcaj> benanne, check your sources.list file, then do an apt-get update and make sure there are not errors
<benanne> lakcaj, thanks :)
<OmegaAlpha> benanne, why dont you download them off their websites... they'll tell you ways of installing them via terminal
<yanimax> what reposit do i need to install j2re on Dapper ?
<[blah] > but I can't set it to work in conjunction with another key from sys->pref->keyboard shortcuts (eg Run Window Start+R
<ltibor65> soundray, do you know how to reload Grub into MBR after reinstalling Windows XP?
<pawel> OmegaAlpha: that is all right, this is why we are here. I just want to make sure that you do not memorise incorrent facts, because if you do it is harder to erase it in the future. ;>
<soundray> OmegaAlpha, please don't advise people to screw up their systems with non-Ubuntu packages ;)
<pawel> OmegaAlpha: and quite a lot of wine developers whould get angry if you call wine an emulator. ;>
<soundray> ltibor65, not off the top of my head, but ubotu does:
<yoyo> one las question
<soundray> !tell ltibor65 about grub
<Exussum> Hey all - how ccan i make totem play real Media ?
<yoyo> where shoud I send the bug reporte generated with bug buddy?
<benanne> meh. the idiocy. apparently the 'universe' lines were commented out. Thanks lakcaj, OmegaAlpha
<OmegaAlpha> *noted* ;)
<tritium> benanne: that's the default setting
<OmegaAlpha> i cant believe i fixed my xlib: "GLX extension is missing" error.. soo happy
<yoyo> bug buddy wants to send the report itself
<yoyo> but it needs sendmail
<yoyo> I want to know where is sending that to?
<cafuego> ltibor65: Boot the ubuntu CD with the 'rescue' option.
<benanne> hmm, this is going to turn out too big. I need to fit everything on a really small vmware image
<yoyo> please please
<daiver> I  have a quick question regarding the installation of AMSN v0.95  Anyone up for it?
<dylan_thomas> how can i force removing a package? i am trying aptitude purge package, but it says that there are a "blank filename" ("existe um nome de arquivo vazio", in my pt_br locale)?
<yoyo> daviver, you don't like gaime the new beta version?
<yoyo> daiver, gaim....
<daiver> yoyo, haven't tried it.
<daiver> yoyo, i'll check out some screenshots and let you know
<Joh6nn> dylan_thomas: apt-get remove package
<yoyo> you could try that... it has a lot more options
<ablyss> yo
<rewt_> how do you install a .bin file
<ablomen> daiver: you should use gaim, amsn has to much wrong dependecies
<daiver> yoyo, does it still have that HUGE window with supersized icons?
<ablomen> daiver: no you can change that
<yoyo> mmmm.... yeap... i suppose you want little icons...
<ablyss> rewt_: type sh ./bin_file.bin
<yoyo> but ablomen is right
<daiver> Alright, I'm gonna trust you on this one ;)
<benanne> gonna continue tomorrow. gnight, and thanks
<ablyss> rewt_: if the bin file requires editing of system files, type sudo ./bin_file.bin
<Joh6nn> in Kubuntu, when viewing flash in firefox, i have picture but no sound.  anyone have any ideas?
<yoyo> anybody up for bug buddy...
<yoyo> i have like 2hours waiting
<yoyo> Joh6nn I had that too
<rewt_> ablyss
<OmegaAlpha> ablyss, what is the "sh" command ... i read about someone using it in Suse
<[blah] > why is there no root in ubuntu?  And how is it secure if the root password is compiled in the kernel?  Does that mean there is one master password to access everybodies computer that is using ubuntu?
<rewt_> how do i get to the desktop dir.?
<Joh6nn> yoyo: did you get it fixed?
<yoyo> while listenning music in xmms, firefox seemed to stop playing sounds
<yoyo> or music
<daiver> yoyo, Gaim 1.5.0 (Autopackage), is that what I need?
<rewt_> cd ??
<yoyo> daiver, Gaim 1.5.0 is ok
<daiver> yoyo, all the rest are for fedora and mandrake
<ablomen> [blah] : i dont know about the kernel thing but activating the root acount is easy
<GigaClon> !tell [blah]  about rootsudo
<daiver> yoyo, I mean, which one is for ubuntu?
<Joh6nn> yoyo: on your system, if you stopped listening to music, you got sound back?  i just don't have sound in flash period.
<OmegaAlpha> rewt_, cd /home/username/Desktop
<yoyo> but the new release of 2.0.0beta
<alpha__> "no output drivers" can someone tell me what i'm missing? i've installed my vcard drivers.
<yoyo> there's a version for Debian
<yoyo> let me check if I have the package here
<daiver> Ah, I see.
<daiver> ok, didnt know there was a 2.0
<ablyss> OmegaAlpha:  sh runs bourne again shell scripts without reading aliases and such set by the system or yourself. sh can mean shebang, or shell,
<yoyo> look on the official page
<ablomen> yoyo: oh a gaim 2.0 deb package would be great have only be able to run it on windows
<coolbeing> hi
<daiver> yoyo, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=387865  which one should I grab for kubuntu?
<OmegaAlpha> "shebangs shebangs!" -Funny looking chinese kid on American Idol
<mary-kate> can somebody tell me why my ubuntu is freezing please?
<yoyo> since kubuntu is based on debian
<coolbeing> I was told to try dapper beacasue of my hardware issue. Is it even availabe to download?
<yoyo> if you find the package in *.deb, you can easily install it
<yoyo> I did, so you musn't have problems
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: what are you doing when it freezes?
<mary-kate> just music and chat
<mick> hey all - i have a problem when trying to compile mythtv
<daiver> yoyo, there's only a bunch of RPMs, no DEB files :(
<ablomen> yoyo: theres no .deb file on the gaim site.. atleast last time iv checked
<adub> does anyone know if the new digital cameras work well with linux
<GigaClon> coolbeing, yea you have to update thru apt-get
<mick> ld says this: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXv
<Joh6nn> does it always seem to freeze when you're doing something specific, like listening to a certain song, or does it seem to be random?
<yoyo> so if you download an .rpm
<adub> new panasonic digital cameras work well with linux
<mary-kate> random
<OmegaAlpha> ablyss, thanks for the definition i need to get used to using it
<coolbeing> GigaClon that is impossible as I cannot install regular Ubuntu
<mick> i presume lxv is some sort of library etc that i dont have?
<yoyo> you can use alien file.rpm and it gives you a .deb file
<Joh6nn> what program are you using to listen to music?
<mary-kate> totem
<yoyo> easily installable in Debian based systems
<daiver> Yoyo, it's my frist day at Linux.. lol
<mary-kate> totem movie player
<Joh6nn> and you use gaim for chat?
<yoyo> of course
<daiver> yoyo, I obviously have no idea of what you're talking about lol
<mary-kate> yes and XChat
<ablyss> your welcome OmegaAlpha
<ablomen> daiver: you should look out with alien too, can become rather nasty
<mobileman> I'm looking for a way to improve disk scheduling on kubuntu...I have a box with a RAID 5, and whenever one process is doing something disk intensive the rest of the processes really lag. It's to the point that even a simple ls will take 5-10 seconds...
<Joh6nn> ok
<dylan_> hi everyone...
<yoyo> gaim has a lot of support for other protocols
<daiver> ablomen, thanks for the heads up. what do you recommend?
<Joh6nn> do you know if you're using gstreamer with totem?
<lsuactiafner> my firefox doesnt start, i installed and since then it hasnt worked
<yoyo> i think gaim is really great
<mary-kate> i don't know
<lsuactiafner> i tried --verbose and it doesnt show anything interestnig
<mary-kate> i'm fairly new to this
<yoyo> and has a lot of stuff...
<Joh6nn> that's fine
<lsuactiafner> no error messages either
<dylan_> every time i click Network Servers....it comes up, but I have to put in a password.  I put in my password, and it asks me again.  I do it over and over again until it says nothing, but I cannot access the other system.
<yoyo> let me check, I installed it quite some time ago...
<Joh6nn> let me see if i can find out how you can tell if you're using gstreamer or not
<ablomen> daiver: finding a .deb package or until its released in a repository juist use 1.5
<mary-kate> i JUST learned how to install wireless with ndiswrapper
<yoyo> I think there's indeed a .deb file
<mary-kate> ok
<lsuactiafner> mobileman : you might want to look into sync
<OmegaAlpha> yoyo, yes alien does that i think
<lsuactiafner> just a guess
<mobileman> sync?
<coolbeing> Is ther any way to get dapper without current Ubuntu update ?
<yoyo> alien is reliable whatsoever
<dooglus> mobileman: sync will flush all the buffers to disk, causing even more lag.
<daiver> ablomen, well, in that case I'd rather go with aMSN since I don't like the GAIM 1.5 interface.  Too big and chunky :(
<yoyo> haven't had problems even installing latest versions of adobe using alien
<mick> anyone able to help with that question regarding myth compile and ld? :)
<naldon> i can't find the package for GDL
<ablomen> daiver: you can make it small and nice without any problems
<mobileman> ok, sure...the problem is that I have a database running on this box, and I don't really want to disable syncing on postgres.
<ablomen> daiver: and installing amsn is even more hell than a gaim 2.0 rpm package
<mobileman> can I enable/disable sync at a filesystem level?
<dooglus> mobileman: did you try using "renice" to change the priority of the database server?
<daiver> ablomen, I had aMSN up and running in PCLINUXOS in no time, using Synaptic.
<mobileman> hmm...I haven't tried that yet.  I suppose it's worth a shot.
<ablomen> daiver: lol yeah but thats another os
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: in a terminal, type the following: ls -a /var/lib/dpkg/info/totem-gstreamer*
<colm> ablomen, another distro...
<rewt_> what do .so files look like?
<ablomen> daiver: the packages are different
<daiver> ablomen, I didn't think they were that different though
<colm> y
<dooglus> rewt_: they're pink.  and round.
<mick> anyone able to help with that question regarding myth compile and ld? :)
<mobileman> i was looking for something more at the kernel level, so I didn't have to worry about any one process isolating the disk.  FreeBSD and Solaris handle this a lot better, at the expense of slightly slower peak read/write access.
<ablomen> daiver: there are clashing dependecies, so if you do get it installed you have a big chance the rest of your system runs shit
<mary-kate> ok this is what i get: /var/lib/dpkg/info/totem-gstreamer.list
<mary-kate> /var/lib/dpkg/info/totem-gstreamer.md5sums
<mary-kate> /var/lib/dpkg/info/totem-gstreamer.postinst
<mary-kate> /var/lib/dpkg/info/totem-gstreamer.postrm
<mary-kate> /var/lib/dpkg/info/totem-gstreamer.prerm
<mary-kate> /var/lib/dpkg/info/totem-gstreamer.shlibs
<ablomen> daiver: and i mean REALY shit
<rewt_> whats the blue diamond ones with loks like 2 gears in background?
<Seveas> mary-kate, never paste in here
<mary-kate> oh, sorry
<mary-kate> (still new to this)
<daiver> ablomen, I'll take your word for it and go with gaim then..
<superbob> what refresh rates should i use on my 15.4" lcd laptop screen ? :/
<[blah] > any worthwhile games for ubuntu?
<superbob> tried loads cant get the display to appear properly
<Seveas> [blah] , blobwars 
<ablomen> daiver: but you can try offcoure, if you do best of luck, but if you do the smart thing (:P) you wont have any problems ;)
<whyami> I want to hook up 4 webcams to my Breezy box. The first two hook up ok. The 3rd won't be recognized. I see in dmesg: "device descriptor read/64, error -110
<whyami> " Is there a fix?
<ablomen> daiver: and if you get gaim running good, its realy sweet
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: i frequently have problems with gstreamer, which is why i asked if you were using it
<mary-kate> ohh
<ablomen> if youd like ill give you some screenshots or something
<yoyo> there's really not that much problem installing gaim
<coolbeing> can someone please tell me where to get Dapper?
<daiver> ablomen, yeah, it's just that a REALLY hate that huge interface and clunky style
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: you could try using xine with totem instead.  i have much better lucker with xine
<mary-kate> ok, with that paste, is it being used?
<Joh6nn> yes it is
<IdleOne> !amsn
<ubotu> I guess amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<colm> coolbeing - just update your apt sources.list, change breezy to dapper then apt-get dist-upgrade
<mary-kate> ah
<mary-kate> ok how do i use xine with totem?
<Joh6nn> otherwise, those files wouldn't exist
<Seveas> apt-get install totem-xine
<coolbeing> colm I cant ! I cannot isntall Ubuntu due to the harware issue and I was told to get Dapper instead.. but apperently there is no Dapper on its own?
<ablomen> daiver: http://213.10.104.32/screenshot.png << that isnt chunky how i see it ;)
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: copy & paste what Seveas said into a terminal, and that will uninstall gstreamer, and install xine
<mobileman> alright, well I'll give the renice thing a shot, thanks dooglus
<Malambo> hi
<Exussum> Hey - i need help please ?
<mick> anyone know what lXv
<mick>  is? ld is complaining that it cant find it when i try and compile mythtv
<ablomen> daiver: woops w8 a sec
<Seveas> coolbeing, dapper flight 4 will be released within hours 
<Malambo> how can i join to a spanish room?
<colm> coolbeing, dapper isn't released yet as an iso
<dsas> coolbeing: what do you mean by Dapper on it's own?
<coolbeing> Seveas is that an alpha beta or stable full?
<Exussum> how do i install RM codecs ?
<Seveas> coolbeing, beta
<dsas> malambo join #ubuntu-es i believe.
<Seveas> but quite stable
<yoyo> malambo eres de argentina no
<Malambo> ty dsas
<Joh6nn> Exussum: codecs are usually their own packages, so it should just be apt-get remove package
<yoyo> prueba el canal de ubuntu-es
<coolbeing> Seveas Here is my problem
<Malambo> si yoyo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<coolbeing> Seveas http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=132295&page=2
<mary-kate> could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission Denied
<ablomen> daiver: ok now it works ;)
<daiver> lets see
<Joh6nn> oh, duh
<coolbeing> Seveas read in the end
<ablomen> daiver: http://213.10.104.32/screenshot.png
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: type "sudo !!"
<Exussum> john 6 - got a link or a command i can use ?
<Seveas> coolbeing, keep an eye on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/ - as soon as flight-4 appears there, download it 
<daiver> Ablomen, what skin is that?
<Seveas> mary-kate, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Exussum> joh6nn*
<Joh6nn> Exussum: that's the command: "(sudo) apt-get remove package"
<Malambo> join #ubuntu-es
<Joh6nn> where packages is the codec's package name
<rewt_> Seveas.....when i did the .bin file it made a folder on my desktop i looked at the readme for it but it didnt say what to do next to install
<ablomen> "glossy p" you can download it on art.gnome.org
<rewt_> im doing java
<coolbeing> Seveas does it have an easy isntall? I am ony a noob
<mateon> !tell rewt_ about java
<Malambo> join #ubuntu-es
<mary-kate> ok, i have a package called xinetd on package manager
* bur[n] er wonders how Seveas gets that funny smiley 
<mary-kate> do i wanna install that?
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: no
<Joh6nn> that's something different
<ablomen> daiver: with "snow apple" icons
<mary-kate> ok
<Joh6nn> you want totem-xine
<Exussum> joh6nn i want to install it - not remove  it :S
<yoyo> ok.... so again... ummmm... bug buddy tool, where does it send the mail?
<Joh6nn> Exussum: oh, i thought you said rm codecs
<yoyo> which adress?
<redblade> Hi, I'm setting up a Lamp sever but I want to know how to edit the page that comes up
<Seveas> coolbeing, yes, VERY easy 
<mary-kate> ok, i don't have totem-xine
<Malambo> yoyo me puedesd ayudar
<Exussum> rm - being Real Media
<daiver> ablomen, can't find that option :/
<yoyo> que sucede malambo?
<Exussum> sorry for being unclear :P
<ablomen> daiver: witch option?
<Malambo> como es el comando para ir a la sala en esp?
<coolbeing> Seveas can you please tell me if this is possible to solve, in the very beginning is my problem: http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=132295
<daiver> ablomen, to choose the skins
<andriijas> why is there no /etc/init.d/ntpdate ?
<redblade> also I can't quite work out where the directory is on my computer; therefore I can't put files on there
<ablomen> daiver: thats in gnome not gaim (System => Prefences => Themes)
<yoyo> prueba con /join #ubuntu-es
<yoyo> no olvides la diagonal
<daiver> ablomen, lol.. I'm on KDE though. That's gonna be a problem
<yoyo> es para poner los comandos en la terminal
<Malambo> eso me faltaba
<Unity> will simply renaming /etc/init.d/gdm to gdm.notused and leaving kdm set my default welcome screen as kdm?
<Malambo> gracias
<ablomen> daiver: aahh ok
<_jason> Unity: use 'dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<Exussum> joh6nn any ideas ??
<ablomen> daiver: i guess you want to use kopete then as messenger client?!
<Seveas> coolbeing, a quick glance at that page suggests that Dapper may run just fine on that machine
<yoyo> _jason any ideas...?
<daiver> ablomen, I hate Kopete even more.. lol
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: try typing "apt-get update", and once that's done "apt-cache search totem"
<ablomen> lol ok ;)
<_jason> yoyo: forget about gedit and use vim :)
<ablomen> daiver: i agree on that ;)
<coolbeing> Seveas I really hope it will. As I am running out of distros which are noob friendly and actaully work
<yoyo> vim is complicated... I prefer nano
<GregAsche> how do I make it so that sudo doesn't prompte for my password?
<daiver> ablomen, the weird thing is that I installed GAIM themes using Adept but I can't find where to choose those themes..
<kameron> i'm interested in doing a bit of music composition. what kind of midi tools are out there, also mixing programs, recording software, etc, for linux?
<yanimax> is there an alternative to Azureus that doesn't need java ?
<Joh6nn> that will update the list of packages that are available for you to install, and then search for all of the available totem pacakges
<yoyo> but anyway, I was asking about bug buddy
* bur[n] er patiently waits for flight 4 :)
<yoyo> _jason, do you happen to know where does it send the bug report?
<_jason> yoyo: oh, I thought it sent it on its own
<Joh6nn> Exussum: apt-cache search real media
<TokenBad> thanks those that helped me earlier..got shoutcast radio up and running from you help...thanks again
<fangorious> does System->Lock screen just run 'gnome-screensaver-command --lock'?
<ablomen> daiver: lol iv never used gaim skins couse of the good integration into gnome, so i dont know about that ;)
<yoyo> _jason, yeap it uses sendmail to send it, but I can send it manually too
<daiver> ablomen, never mind... they're smiley themes.. lo
<yoyo> I just need to know where
<ablomen> daiver: lol ok ;)
<Joh6nn> mary-kate: sorry, that's gonna need to be "sudo apt-get update"
<_jason> yoyo: probably gnome's bugzilla
<yoyo> ok
<yoyo> i'll look on that
<superbob> I still cant fix my graphics corruption
<superbob> :(
<Ramone> hey...anyone know how to view my HDDs from a livecd?  do I have to mount them?
<Unity> whenever i try to open a shell, i get: "KDE seems to be already running on this display." and the prompt does not appear
<yoyo> probably Ramone
<mary-kate> figured that out heh
<yoyo> you mean, accessing them? read/write data?
<Ramone> yoyo: mount /dev/hda ???
<yoyo> yeahhh kinda
<Ramone> yeah I want to read them
<yoyo> you will need to be root, super user
<alpha__> can someone help me with a "no device detected" error from xorg?
<yoyo> if you use sudo mount /dev/hdaX /media/data
<hollman> hi
<Ramone> yoyo: what's the whole line for the mount command though?  do I just put any old folder there?
<mateon> alpha__: which video board do you have?
<redblade> so does anyone know how to use a Lamp server?
<yoyo> ok... what kind of partition do you want to mount?
<mateon> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alpha__> fglrx x800
<redblade> becasue the thing I have setup is not doing much
<redblade> !lamp
<Ramone> yoyo: existing debian partition
<cello_rasp> xampp is the shiznit
<yoyo> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/data -t ext2
<yoyo> or ext3
<yoyo> it depends on your partition type
<yoyo> also hda1 depends on your partition number
<yoyo> it could be hda2 or something
<yoyo> take a peek on fstab file
<Mordof> ok! i need help with my graphics drivers again!
<mateon> !tell alpha__ about ati
<Mordof> my linux kernel updated
<Ramone> they're ext3
<cello_rasp> xampp will install all you need for a lamp server without any extra config. I am pretty sure it does not conflict with any existing components like php or apache. it's easy to remove as well :)
<yoyo> ok so, -t ext3
<yoyo> -t stands for type of partition
<mateon> alpha__: try reding the links ubotu gave you
<Dr_Fate> join #golug
<Ramone> yoyo: cool.. I'll give it a shot...thanks for the help
<Mordof> i know how to recompile my nvidia drivers, but do i need to do anything before hand to get rid of the old ones? or will it do that itself
<yoyo> ok
<daiver> alright guys, im off to dealing with mp3, dvd and whatnot.. thanks!
<alpha__> metron, man i'm in irssi, no gui, can't get to links...
<alpha__> but thanks...
<yoyo> ok, good luck everybody
<amphi> alpha__: use w3m or links
<alpha__> i'll go in windows and do a !ati...
<mateon> alpha__: apt-get install elinks
<GregAsche> how do I make it so that sudo doesn't prompte for my password?
<yoyo> i'll deal with this crash thing
<mateon> alpha__: or what amphi says
<Ramone> yoyo: guess I have to mkdir /media/data first?
<alpha__> greg, sudo -s -H
<Ramone> what's the root password on a livecd anyway?
<siimo> hi anyone know what Ign means?? : Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net breezy-extras/main Packages
<_jason> Ramone: root is locked
<ompaul> Ramone, it is not on it
<mateon> Ramone: AFAIR its empty
<IdleOne> what is the path to firefox icons?
<kwiat> i need help: when running MPlayer in fullscreen mode the video doesnt scale up and fills the whole screen but paints black borders around the original movie's size to fill up the whole display. how can i change that?
<ompaul> !sudoroot
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<GregAsche> ali_: I don't want to be root, I just want sudo to never prompt me...
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_jason> ubotu: sudoroot is <reply> see rootsudo
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<ablyss> locked?
<newbuntie> kwat: around or just two stripes, one on the bottom and top?
<ompaul> GregAsche, if you think that a no one else will ever be at your keyboard invoke it with -k, however I suggest this is an act of not so goodness
* ablyss notes it is very easy to change root password different from sudo password
<kwiat> newbuntie all around
<macross> What do I need to install so that I dont get this error when I try to compile things? "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<macross> "
<GregAsche> ompaul: they won't
<kwiat> newbuntie so the movie seems to be embedded in black background
<ompaul> ablyss, yes, locked read the web page referenced
<GregAsche> at least anyone who knows what the fuck sudo is
<Combatjuan> My kubuntu (Dapper TF2) box won't boot anymore and I'm struggling to understand why.  I suspect it has to do with installing the scratchbox package.
* mateon notes that setting the root passwd is not the Ubuntu Way
<Combatjuan> The graphical kubuntu screen gets to "Starting system log daemon" and then dies to the console.  It looks like my filesystem was unable to mount.  "mount: proc already mounted" and a few more like that.  Then "cannot <do stuff> : Read-only file system"
<ablyss> ompaul: i just read it...what about it?
<IdleOne> what is the path to firefox icons?
<ablyss> hi Cube-ness
<newbuntie> kwiat: and that only happens when you play in full screen mode? The movie itself doesn't have a black background?
<ompaul> Combatjuan, come on - it is a devel environment - motu is a better place to work on that
<GregAsche> thanks ompaul
<Cube-ness> hi ablyss.. hehe
<Combatjuan> macross, Do you have build-essential
<ablomen> Combatjuan: the only thing i know is that there ar some real kernel problems, have you tried a older kernel?
<ompaul> ablyss, you said "locked?" so I suggest understand it by reading that page
<Combatjuan> ompaul, motu?  Sorry.  Were you talking to me?
<kwiat> newbuntie everything is ok and playing different sources of video shows the same
<macross> Combatjuan, didnt look like it..
<ompaul> Combatjuan, come on - it is a devel environment - #ubuntu-motu is a better place to work on that
<andriijas> how often is  0 */2 * * * in a crontab ?
<kwiat> newbuntie it seems mplayer doesnt scale up the video to 100% screen size
<macross> Combatjuan, Cool, that helped thanks
<cafuego> andriijas: 12 times a day, on the even hours.
<amphi> kwiat: try mplayer -vo xv
<kwiat> newbuntie mplayer just makes its window fullscreen size
<nuxil> Anyone know how to innstall a H wintv pvr 500
<andriijas> cafuego: every second hour?
<cafuego> andriijas: yes
<newbuntie> kwiat: and when playing in different players in full screen mode do you also have that problem?
<btdown> nuxil, good luck..I aint got it working yet
<ablyss> ompaul: how is typing s'u -c root passwd' locking anything?
<ompaul> cafuego, pm?
<nuxil> ubotu, tell me about ivtv
<cafuego> ompaul: Yes, am too.
* cafuego runs
<mateon> kwiat: this might mean that you have the wrond video output enambled
<kwiat> newbuntie no, vlc scales up the same files to fullscreen
<Combatjuan> ompaul, Hmmm...  Ok.  I'll talk to the folks there.
<andriijas> cafuego: do i need to flush something after modified user crontab with crontab -e ?
<mateon> kwiat: s/wrind/wrong
<kwiat> mateon how can i check and change that?
<cafuego> andriijas: nope
<ablomen> kwiat: add "zoom=yes" to the ~/.mplayer/config file
<mateon> kwiat: you use command-line mplayer or the GUI gmplayer?
<amphi> kwiat: does it work properly with mplayer -vo xv?
<kwiat> mateon both show the same behaviour
<ompaul> ablyss, like a cover on the big red switch :-) easy to do but discouraged
<mateon> kwiat: what amphi says
<ablomen> kwiat: try the zoom thing, that works pretty much all the time
<amphi> ablomen: that's sw scaling
<ablyss> ompaul: lol... interesting analogy.. :)
<redblade> Hi, I need to install the java runtime environment for runestone
<redblade> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ablomen> amphi: for me it scales the movies with the windows
<Kyo> what the heck.... my ubuntu box just stopped connecting to the net. etho0 is active but its not receiving packages ...
<ablomen> amphi: had the exact same problem and this worked
<Kyo> no it is
<Kyo> *now it is
<Kyo> strange
<cafuego> Kyo: 'packets', not packages.
<Kyo> cafuego hehe
<amphi> ablomen: yes, but it uses sw scaling instead of using the video card hw, so it's a bit of a last resort
<Cube-ness> hmm.. trying to run anything that uses mono, like banshee or tomboy, and i get an error about not finding intl.. which looks like it means libc.so.6, which i dont have. any ideas?
<Ebdain> Any X experts?  Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu LiveCDs are sort-of freezing when trying to load their respective desktops.  I can flip out to terminals to work (which I'm doing now), but X is dead.
<Cube-ness> using dapper, btw
<ablomen> amphi: lol ok didnt know that (strange it runs fine here tough) but youll proberbly be right
<kwiat> ablomen setting config "zoom=yes" crashes mplayer due to the following error: bad usage of cpu/fpu/ram...
<amphi> ablomen: pretty much all non-medieval cards should do hw scaling, even the s3 'savage' in my late lamented T22 would do hw scaling
<philuk867> when i try to install packages it says they cant be authenticated, how can I install the relavent keys?
<ablomen> amphi: lol yeah i believe you just said that ;)
<OmegaAlpha> whats the search command was it "apt-cache search <nametosearchfor>"?
<mateon> kwiat: what about vo=xv ?
<ablomen> kwiat: ok then try the other stuff
<brydenn> anyone here know one of the better linux Firewalls to download?
<brydenn> I heard FireStarter is good
<brydenn> any suggestions?
<mateon> OmegaAlpha: erm, don't understand your question. what do you want to serach fir?
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, you if you try that it might just work :-0-
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, I had that problem.  Are you using an ATI card?
<cafuego> brydenn: 'iptables', a shell and the HOWTO.
<btdown> firestarter...about the easiest to use/setup
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - no, nVidia 6200 PCIe.
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, Have you examines your XFree log?
<OmegaAlpha> mateon, wine utilities i think its called wineutil
<superbob> Anyone got a mobility 9200 running with DRI?
<brydenn> cafuego: i heard KMyFirewall is good cuz it's based on IPtables
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - no, I have to remember where it is :)
<cafuego> brydenn: They're *ALL* based on iptables.
<mateon> OmegaAlpha: hrm, so what's wrong with apt-cache search ?
<chova> any advice how to get the right codecs for totem player ?
<brydenn> lol ok
<brydenn> i didnt know cafuego
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<Joh6nn> chova: which codecs?
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - nvm, found it (duh, /var/log)
<OmegaAlpha> doesnt work
<amphi> superbob: that's supported by the xorg radeon driver, assuming you have the kernel modules loaded
<brydenn> so they're all the same minus the shell right?
<cafuego> brydenn: if you want decent security though, you can't rely on someone else's interpretation of how the firewall rules should work.
<gnomefreak> grub is cool looking now but no boot screen   i guess cant win them all :)
<Joh6nn> OmegaAlpha: define "doesn't work"
<OmegaAlpha> mateon, i was just asking for a verify to make sure the syntax was right
<chova> divx
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, Look for the first occurrence of 'EE'
<superbob> amphi I have managed to get xorg started with dri working
<kwiat> mateon vo=xv returns: vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 16 and 16 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<kwiat> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<kwiat> Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!
<kwiat> See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11
<kwiat> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<superbob> amphi the problem is my display is corrupted
<piotr_> hi i have one questions
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kwiat about paste
<superbob> amphi I have tried many different resolutions/refresh rates
<Joh6nn> chova: try "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search divx"
<coolbeing> how do yu peple know that Flight 4 will be released in 4 hours? is there a timer somewhere?
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - apparently I only have limited shell functionality.  No "more" abilities.  Hold on while I try something
<mateon> kwiat: don't paste in here
<piotr_> how change trash icon?
<dabaR> piotr_: ask
<mateon> !tell kwiat about pastebin
<amphi> superbob: do you have page fliping enabled in xorg.conf? that can cause corruption on some cards
<mary-kate> ok, i froze up again
<dabaR> piotr_: change what it looks like?
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: we know how to read?
<amphi> er, page flipping
<coolbeing> gnomefreak where is it written when it will be eleased ?
<mateon> kwiat: what video board do you have?
<superbob> amphi no :(
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: really its not a secret people come in here and announce it
<OmegaAlpha> Joh6nn, when i type $ apt-cache search wineutil it does nothing except bring up another prompt
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - nano works (yay!), no errors in the log.
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: i was kidding about the reading
<piotr_> I am downloading new icons and i want change my standard bin icon to new
<Joh6nn> OmegaAlpha: apt-get update?
<superbob> amphi, the corruption isnt here if i remove xorg.conf and let x sort itself out (obviously dri isnt enabled this way though)
<gnomefreak> but you can try ubuntu home page for more details
<kwiat> mateon ive got an ati radeon x600
<gnomefreak> or the dapper wiki
<piotr_> i've got gnome
<dabaR> piotr_: is it an icon set, or just a single picture?
<markyo> hi all, need help with a dual boot setup; win2k pro & ubuntu hoary 5.04
<moodog> Evening all.
<coolbeing> gnomefreak ok, so it should be on the official page?
<piotr_> pic
<mateon> !tell kwiat about ati
<kwiat> mateon using vlc or totem doesnt show that problem. the all run well and scale up my video files to 100% screen size
<piotr_> it is picture
<Ramone> hey...so there's no way to read local drives with a livecd?  I'm trying to do some recovery... I know the root pass of the local system, but it won't boot
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: more than likely it gives a date maybe not a time but developers are in and out of here
<amphi> superbob: yeah - you need to fiddle with the radeon options for xorg.conf, described in man radeon, I think
<mateon> kwiat: hrm...
<Ebdain> Ramone - you should be able to mount them.
<piotr_> so can you help me?
<mateon> kwiat: well, mplayer is not perfect you know :-)
<Ramone> Ebdain: but it says I don't have read permissions
<OmegaAlpha> Joh6nn, cantt open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Joh6nn> OmegaAlpha: sudo !!
<CanYouHelpMePlz> OmegaAlpha: use sudo
<OmegaAlpha> whoops
<chova> what players is good to use with ubuntu linux ?
<jtacy> Ramone: boot the livecd with no options, is that what you did?
<chova> cant get any of theese to work right
<OmegaAlpha> duh
<OmegaAlpha> my bad
<chova> vlc and so on
<Ramone> jtacy: yep
<markyo> in a dual boot setup, do you have to have win2k installed as the first partition?
<amphi> kwiat: do mplayer -vo help and try all the drivers 'til you find one that works as you want
<Ramone> jtacy: mount is successful
<dabaR> piotr_: this is the best I can do. http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q4. If you ask again, something like, "I have a picture that I would like to set as my trash icon, how do I do it?" YOu may get an answer.
<amphi> markyo: I believe not - grub can do 'remapping' of partitions to comfort windows, if necessary
<piotr_> JUHU!!
<piotr_> i love you :* :P
<dabaR> I love you too.
<piotr_> i'm new user ubuntu but I have already love it:D
<coolbeing> wher can I see Ubuntu version change log ?
<jtacy> Ramone: so then you are logged in as root on the livecd and you've created a mount point for the drive, and then you did mount -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/mountpt
<kwiat> amphi thanks ill do so
<cafuego> coolbeing: /usr/share/doc/*/Changelog.Debian.gz
<coolbeing> cafuego i don have Ubuntu installed
<cafuego> packages.ubuntu.com, then
<ebdain_> Trying to kill the X server so I could tinker with it more was a bad idea...
<markyo> amphi, thanks, cuz I installed win2k first, then hoary, but grub returned 'error 18' ... something to do with the bios and lba.
<Ramone> jtacy: I did the mount with sudo... I can't log in as root, as far as I know... that's what I was told a few min ago in this chan anyway...
<dabaR> piotr_: you can read the private messages ubotu sent you if you want.
<crouchingMonkey> how do i install nvidia drivers so i can get some 3D going on my ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<piotr_> Yes if you can :)
<dabaR> ebdain_: how was it a bad idea?
<markyo> would I set the partitions as 'primary' or 'logical'? ... btw, total n00b here :O)
<OmegaAlpha> Joh6nn, k, i ran the update so how does that effect searching for wineutil?
<ARIANX> join # ubuntu-es
<dabaR> piotr_: our bot, ubotu has sent you private messages, look for "ubotu" on your screen.
<mateon> !wineutil
<ubotu> mateon: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<piotr_> yes i see thanks
<mateon> erm
<cafuego> Shiny.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks canyouhelpmeplz :)
<mateon> !info wineutil
<ebdain_> It tried to move me back into X, which freezes instantly at the moment.  Re-booting it now to try and figure out why it won't work (this is off a LiveCD, FYI)
<ltibor65> Hi! Who has any idea how to reinstall Grub in the MBR after reinstalling Windows XP. I have Windows XP, Ubuntu 5.10 and Uhu Linux on my computer.
<amphi> markyo: you only need to use logical partitions if you need more than four
<cafuego> ltibor65: Boot the ubuntu cd with the 'rescue' option.
<hermes_7> maybe a noob question but: how do I remove the partitions from my ubuntu desktop? If I rightclick on  a partition (e.g.  hda7) I can't choose delete
<mr_spud> How do I change the path in Ubuntu?  I found a bug report saying that the path won't persist across reboots, and I find that to be true.  Is there a known solution?
<amphi> markyo: I have no idea if windows will boot from a logical partition; regardless, it probably still needs the 'bootable' flag set
<dabaR> ebdain_: you do not need to reboot if the X server freezes. Just hit "alt-ctrl-f1" and then type "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" and press enter.
<Joh6nn> OmegaAlpha: "apt-cache search" searches the list of available packages that apt-get downloads from its packages servers.  if it can't find the package you want in that list, as far as apt-get is concerned, that package doesn't exist
<Ebdain> dabaR - you missed my first message :)
<Joh6nn> so updating the list is the first step in finding a missing package
<next> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Ramone> this is a nice distro though... it's going right on as soon as I get my data off
<cafuego> mr_spud: Edit .bashrc (one user only) or /etc/profile (all users)
<Ebdain> That's not an option.  If X tries to start, the system freezes
<OmegaAlpha> Joh6nn, oh so if it just goes to another prompt line then it means nothing found
<superbob> Damn it was actually a known bug
<Ebdain> dabaR - I have to ctrl-alt-F1 immediately to even use the system at all.
<ltibor65> cafuego, do you mean Ubuntu Install CD?
<superbob> I was encountering
<cafuego> ltibor65: yes
<Joh6nn> OmegaAlpha: exactly
<superbob> amphi, my problem was resolved by https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/20283
<ltibor65> And it reload grub?
<cafuego> Seveas: and stay out!
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, I wonder if we didn't have the same problem.  I'm trying to remember the file I needed to edit to fix it.  The program that was messed up started with a y...
<dabaR> heh
<hermes_7> hi. maybe a noob question but: how do I remove the partitions from my ubuntu desktop? If I rightclick on  a partition (e.g.  hda7) I can't choose delete
<mr_spud> cafuego: I have done that without success. Maybe I don't understand the bash syntax. Could you look at the lines I inserted?
<OmegaAlpha> ok so say if i search for wine and i see xwine.. apt-get xwine?
<dabaR> hermes_7: unmount
<ltibor65> cafuego, and how to reload grub with the install CD?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> OmegaAlpha: sudo apt-get install programname
<Joh6nn> hermes_7: do you want to unmount them or delete them?
<_jason> hermes_7: system tools > configuration editor: apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible uncheck
<markyo> amphi, thanks ... It's a 160gb hd, and I was going to partition it thusly: 512mb swap, 61gb ubuntu, remainder win2k. should grub be able to map that?
<amphi> superbob: what did you do?
<markyo> or track it, or whatever?
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - I can't think of many programs that begin with "y"
<superbob> amphi, I ran that command in the first post, but I have just noticed it has disabled DRI...
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, Maybe not.  Sorry, I'm not being very helpful.  What was happening was that a few modules needed to be added to a file.
<superbob> amphi, :( its either DRI and unuseablely corrupted screen
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, I'll do some searching and see if I can remember anything useful.  (-8
<superbob> or no dri and nice screen
<Joh6nn> OmegaAlpha: are you trying to install wine, wineutil, or xwine?  they're all different
<superbob> poor tuxracer
<hermes_7> Joh6nn: no i just don't want to see them
<coolbeing> which one is better and easier for noob? Gnome or KDE ?
<amphi> markyo: yeah - it is said that it is faster to have swap nearer the middle of the disk
<amphi> markyo: also having a separate /home partition is perhaps a good idea
<pdc> coolbeing: they are both easy. Just takes some looking around, imho
<Joh6nn> hermes_7: then _jason had a command for you
<mr_spud> How do I send a message to a specific user in this irc node?
<coolbeing> pdc which one do you use ?
<donofrio_> does ubuntu have active directory server support?
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to ssh to a remote computer and keep my keyboard configurations on the remote computer? Because when I ssh to the remote computer there are some keyboards that are disabled such as backspace, enter, arrow..
<kyo_> coolbeing, I like gnome better after testing out KDE.
<pdc> KDE
<dabaR> coolbeing: either really.
<thma> i dont ahve the ubuntu disk right now and adapt keeps asking for it, how can i disable that?
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - Figured it out
<insidious> hey, can anyone tell me the *right* way to get gcc 4.0.2 in ubuntu?
<sm> hi.. I upgraded a couple of libraries to dapper versions .. how do I cleanly revert them back to breezy versions ?
<pdc> coolbeing: try both :)
<_jason> insidious: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<markyo> amphi, so: ubuntu, swap, win would be better? how large should a /home partition be?
<dabaR> sm: remove the lines in sources.list for one.
<insidious> _jason, won't that give me 4.0.1?
<sm> dabaR: done that
<coolbeing> pdc Waiting for Flight 4.. I am a noob, want to give ubuntu a try. Breezy did not work wuth my hardware
<_jason> insidious: ah, right you are
<Ebdain> Combatjuan - the stock "nv" driver was doing it.  I modified xorg.conf to use VESA, and re-started kdm (Kubuntu) via dabaR's message and now it's working.
<hermes_7> Joh6nn: thanks jason and you Joh6nn and the others
<Joh6nn> markyo: how big your home should be depends on who you ask
<sm> but apt-get update && apt-get install doesn't downgrade it
<amphi> markyo: depends on what you put in it ;) I have 62GB /home, of which I am using 44 ATM
<gnomefreak> sm: i dont think there is a downgrade ability
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to ssh to a remote computer and keep my keyboard configurations on the remote computer? Because when I ssh to the remote computer there are some keyboards that are disabled such as backspace, enter, arrow..
<PuppiesOnAcid> Anyone here use avaratec laptops?
<superbob> amphi, its reverted back to "ati" as opposed to fglrx, which fixes 2d and breaks DRI p
<insidious> how to get gcc 4.0.2?  compile from source?  another repository has it?
<gnomefreak> that would be why all the docs say this is testing dont use it on everyday pc
<markyo> amphi, sorry for ignorance here, but what's 'ATM'?
<superbob> now if i update xorg.conf from ati > fglrx and restart X it craps all over my screen again :p
<quacker> phiber_optic, check out putty
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, whats shaking
<PuppiesOnAcid> markyo: At the moment
<amphi> markyo: 'at the moment'
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: shaking?
<spliff> oes anyone know why I cant switch from LCD to CRT on a Dell CPx laptop? The Fn keys dont seem to do anything.
<phiber_optic> quacker putty?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i fixed the GLX extension problem!!
<Combatjuan> Ebdain, Excellent.
<markyo> <blush>
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: cool - what was it?
<markyo> thx
<amphi> markyo: to spare your blushes, sudo apt-get install bsdgames, and man wtf ;)
<insidious> does anyone run gcc 4.0.2?
<thma> i dont have the ubuntu dvd install disk right now and adapt keeps asking for it, how can i disable that and have it just d/l the files from repository??
<dabaR> sm: you can try sudo aptitude -f install
<Joh6nn> markyo: after having gone through a couple upgrades & re-installs i have settled upon keeping my /home partition to 1 gig, and using it exclusively for my account settings, and keeping my personal files on a separate partition.  whether that would be good for you to do is up to you
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thma: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<phiber_optic> whats is the command to check which kernel version do I have?
<quacker> phiber_optic, an extremely configureable cross-platform ssh client http://soark.whitestar.greenend.co.uk
<amphi> phiber_optic: uname -r
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i installed a fglrx driver? restarted the computer got the same error before where i lost the GUI
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thma: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ebdain> and wow, KDE has really changed since  I used it last...
<phiber_optic> thanx quacker
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: fglrx, ugh ;)
<Kagey> Im installing dapper drake and in the install base system step, i get a debootstrap warning file reiserfsprogs was corrupt, and the instlal base systems step will not finish.
<phiber_optic> thanx amphi
<Kagey> what do i do?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, then did the sudo reconfigure xorg.conf command to fix that.. saving my life agian.. and now it works
<thma> CanYouHelpMePlz, duh i missed it on the very top
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thma: no problemo :-)
<gnomefreak> Kagey: try a breezy disk see if it does same thing
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: cool - what fps do you get now from glxgears?
<phiber_optic> I have another small question.. Everytime I update a kernel where does the old one goess?
<quacker> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<quacker> sorry
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, yeah what is it? i mentioned it earlier and someone said "fglrx, eh?"
<quacker> phiber_optic,
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: what do you mean?
<quacker> Kagey, check the MD5 sum of your install media
<OmegaAlpha> how do i check the fps again?
<superbob> glxgears
<superbob> ?
<Ebdain> phiber_optic - It'll stay in the /boot directory, unless you explicity delete or overwrite it
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: type glxgears in a term
<Joh6nn> using Kubuntu & Firefox 1.5, when i view flash pages, i get no sound?  anyone have any ideas?
<markyo> Joh6nn, thx 4 the tip
<phiber_optic> quacker putty is for windows?
<Joh6nn> markyo: no problem.  hope it works for you?
<Joh6nn> bah
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, like when imentioned it earlier in here some1 responded as if it was bad or that they should have known and forgot
<kwiat> mateon do you think the missing ati driver could be reason for difficulties with playing video?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> phiber_optic: yes
<Joh6nn> ignore that ?
<phiber_optic> Edbain how do I delete them?
<markyo> amphi, lol
<quacker> phiber_optic, putty is for many o/s
<dabaR> phiber_optic: yes, but runs on wine:P
<kbrosnan> lsuactiafner, have you tried firefox's safe mode?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, yeah i already did that
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: or fglrx may have its own one, type fglrx<TAB> might show you
<amphi> markyo: lol?
<phiber_optic> ohh okk..
<Kagey> can i burn a cd from the install disk?
<quacker> read the  second URL I posted  (the first one was jsut a  'bad guess' from memory)
<kyo_> wheeeee.
<phiber_optic> but My problem is that I want to remote desktop somewhere else so I can Use the applications from that server...
<phiber_optic> and I will need X11
<dabaR> phiber_optic: or, http://dabar.selfip.org/putty.exe
<redblade> hi how do I uninstall blackdown Java?
<dabaR> redblade: it depends on how you installed it.
<Ebdain> phiber_optic - look into VNC, it might do what you're after.
<gnomefreak> redblade: synaptic unless you know the name of it
<markyo> amphi, sorry switched channels
<btdown> phiber, try FreeNX
<_jason> redblade: how did you install it?
<Combatjuan> phiber_optic, You should be able to ssh -X into a machine and run X applications from it.
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, yeah i see the gears moving but how do i check the fps?
<phiber_optic> Ebdain, the problem is that I ssh my universities server... I log in everything works perfect... But as soon as I run Matlab I can use enter key, backspace...
<redblade>   sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: it'll tell you in the term you ran it from
<sm> dabaR: didn't work, thanks anyway
<_jason> redblade: sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4
<mr_spud> Question: I downloaded and installed MySQL 5, but /usr/local/mysql/bin isn't in my path, so phpmyadmin doesn't see it. How do I fix that?
<dabaR> redblade: sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4
<dabaR> redblade: use aptitude.
<superbob> amphi, http://ps-aux.org/paste
<Ebdain> phiber_optic - no idea then, honestly.  I only use SSH for basic shell usage.
<phiber_optic> thanx Ebdain...
<quacker> dabaR, putty has source code and even a .deb package for Linux 9for over five years now)
<dabaR> mr_spud: you sure it is because it is not in your path?
<markyo> would there be any way to salvage my current install setup and make grub work? I installed win2k first (98gb), then swap (512mb), then remaining 61gb for hoary
<phiber_optic> Ebdain, another question which kernel images files should I dlete initrd or vmlinux?
<Joh6nn> markyo: depends.  what about your current set up is busted?
<gnomefreak> dabaR: what is aptitude gonna do that apt-get wont do with j2re1.4?
<quacker> dabaR, I use it myself in Breezy, Dapper, Sarge and Etch
<amphi> superbob: why did you show me that? ;)
<markyo> grub kept returning 'error 18', so I attempted a reinstall of hoary, and then grub couldn't even install into the mbr
<Ebdain> phiber_optic - I would suggest you don't, unless you're 100% certain they're for a kernel you're not going to use anymore.
<dabaR> gnomefreak: not just that program, but in general it is much better practice.
<superbob> amphi, to see if u can shed any light on those errors
<superbob> :p
<gnomefreak> oh dabaR ok
<quacker> markyo, yes
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, it doesnt say anything
<phiber_optic> Ebdain, yeah like I have 3 or 4 kernels which im not using
<amphi> superbob: no, sorry, I know nothing about fglrx, except that it is t3h 3vi1 ;)
<superbob> ok
<_jason> dabaR: why is aptitude better?  (a link would suffice)
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, at first when the gear prog loaded the gears moved fast and smooth for a split second and then slowed down
<Ebdain> phiber_optic - like I said, if you're 100% positive, go for it.  I leave em behind in case I need to revert.  Plus, they only take a few meg
<quacker> amphi, fire GL works very nicely for me
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, but no info displayed in the term
<phiber_optic> ohh ok
<quacker> amphi, it dpends on which particular ATI chipset you have
<phiber_optic> but for curiosity Ebdain which files is the one to delete?
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: how unusual - it has always output info, albeit disappointing info at times
<amphi> quacker: what does? the need for fglrx?
<quacker> OmegaAlpha, xdpyinfo
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i hope this time its a "no news is good news"
<darthbutcher> !windowsmediaplayer
<ubotu> darthbutcher: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<darthbutcher> Can I use WIndows Media Player?
<gnomefreak> darthbutcher: you cant
<quacker> amphi, ahhh, you meant the licensing was evil... so...
<darthbutcher> gnomefreak: Damn.
<darthbutcher> Quicktime
<darthbutcher> ?
<darthbutcher> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<gnomefreak> darthbutcher: the word windows should have given that away
<CanYouHelpMePlz> darthbutcher: why would you want those
<OmegaAlpha> quacker, now that displayed alot of info
<darthbutcher> IGN Videos
<gnomefreak> darthbutcher: use mplayer
<gnomefreak> or vlc
<darthbutcher> TO stream I need them
<gnomefreak> with w32codecs
<markyo> Joh6nn, amphi, any thoughts?
<amphi> quacker: and it seems to cause many problems, as is customary for binary modules - I'm lucky my card is sufficiently trailing edge to be supported by free drivers
<dabaR> _jason: I am at work, no time, google...
<mr_spud> dabaR, did you get my previous messages (I think I don't understand how IRC works. I sent a few messages with /msg dabaR)
<Joh6nn> markyo: i got nothing.  quacker seemed to think it was salvageable.  i'm interested to see how he suggests you take care of it
<gnomefreak> mr_spud: are you registered?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: yea i just lucked out also, i'm on a pci-express x700 pro 256mb ati radeon
<quacker> xine, gxine xine-ui, totem-xine, kaffeine-xine, mozilla-xine, GET XINE (this has been a unpaid non-commercial announcement)
<mr_spud> gnomefreak, I don't know what that means, so no.
<_jason> dabaR: ok, no problem, I just didn't turn up any definitive hits on my first search.  Maybe I'll bug you about it when you have some free time :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mr_spud about register
<gnomefreak> mr_spud: read teh pm ubotu sent you
<Joh6nn> quacker: what's your xine recommendation based on?  i know nothing about xine other than "it seems to work better for me than gstreamer does"
<gnomefreak> the*
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i did xdpyinfo and that showed alot of info will i beable to find the fps inthere?
<quacker> Joh6nn, just personal bias after much farting around with every player I can get my mitts on
<Joh6nn> fair enough
<Joh6nn> i have the same bias for the same reason. ; )
<wastrel> hi
<mr_spud> gnomefreak, Thanks. I registered.
<dabaR> _jason: sure.
<rewt_> err
<wastrel> i changed my hostname
<rewt_> i have a foler on my desktop with permissions for root
<rewt_> and it wont let me deleyte this folder?
<rewt_> how do i delete it?
<wastrel> sudo rm
<markyo> quacker, do you think my mbr is hosed after re-partitioning and reintsalling hoary?
<wastrel> or sudo chmod  and rm
<quacker> I also like the xine UIs best for navigating, the licensing -- GPL all the way, and scope of available plugins
<_jason> ubotu: tell rewt_ about cli
<gnomefreak> yw mr_spud
<mr_spud> gnomefreak, so, what does "/msg some_user" do?
<mcphail> OmegaAlpha: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<rewt_> wastrel, you talking to me?
<gnomefreak> mr_spud: typing /msg user message will send the person a private message
<quacker> markyo, no.  I would say 'changed' and not hosed, but I've recovered from this same situation myself
<wastrel> rewt_:  yes, that's how to delete it from the command line
<roostishaw> can someone help me with my firefox profile
<Jivenix> whats that link to get ndiswrapper working in ubuntu
<Jivenix> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Jivenix> sweet
<Joh6nn> mr_spud: on some servers though, like this one, /msg only works if you have registered your nick
<gnomefreak> yes i can see it but please dont pm people in here without asking first its dangerous
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: what's your firefox problem?
<quacker> markyo, explain your ultimate objective: what do you want the system to look like when you're done?
<gnomefreak> Joh6nn: he just reg. :)
<Joh6nn> gnomefreak: ah. ; )
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: what about it?
<roostishaw> i need to import my profile from my windows hd. i have it mounted already
<gnomefreak> :(
<phiber_optic> If anybody know why when I ssh to a unix server my enter, backspace and arrows dont work I would REALLY APRECCIATE IT
<roostishaw> how do i do it?
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: close firefox
<roostishaw> ok...
<mr_spud> gnomefreak, Joh6nn, are you saying that the registration will take a while to propagate?
<dsas> phiber_optic: stty erase
<Jivenix> uncool
<Jivenix> that ndiswrapper article is missing
<Jivenix> is there another
<phiber_optic> what does that mean dsas?
<dabaR> phiber_optic: key mappings
<gnomefreak> mr_spud: you cant use /msg if your nick isnt registered and identifyied
<dsas> phiber_optic: are you using bash?
<gnomefreak> identified
<markyo> quacker, a dual boot with win2k and ubuntu (prob upgrade to 5.10): 160gb hd w/ 98gb win, 512mb swap, then 61gb ubuntu
<mr_spud> gnomefreak, okay, so I've registered. How do I identify?
<phiber_optic> dsas yeah
<quacker> phiber_optic, because SSH is basically a terminal emulation program
<OmegaAlpha> mcphail, Thanks! now that worked
<Jivenix> found it
<Jivenix> someone fix that link
<Jivenix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<mcphail> OmegaAlpha: np
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: now, in your home directory, go to .mozilla/firefox
<quacker> phiber_optic, http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gnomefreak> mr_spud: right now you are but when you sign into freenode you need to type /msg nickserv identify <your password
<gnomefreak> ?
<quacker> errr 'protocol' not program
<gnomefreak> >
<rewt_> it says no such file?
<Joh6nn> there should be a folder with a random looking name, ending in ".default"
<rewt_> when i try to remove it
<phiber_optic> dsas so what do i do?
<wastrel> what's a good id3 tag editor?
<roostishaw> ok...
<wastrel> rewt_:  what command did you use?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, there is two fps results 426 in 6.3 seconds = 67.938 FPS
<quacker> BKSPC et all are disabled for ANSI compatibility reasons, using a nice client like Putty or SecureCRT you can enable them
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: now, is the firefox profile that you've got on your linux setup brand new?
<_jason> wastrel: easytag
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, and 410 frames in 6.9 seconds = 59.319 FPS
<rewt_> i used
<rewt_> cd rm jre1.5.0_06
<rewt_> and I got
<rewt_> rm: cannot remove `jre1.5.0_06': Is a directory
<roostishaw> ya, its the one that was put there when i installed it
<mr_spud> gnomefreak, do I have to identify every time I log in?
<phiber_optic> quaquer but ssh is for windows...
<dsas> phiber_optic: You need to tell the server that the backspace key is a backspace key. You should add " stty erase '^?' " to your bash_rc
<gnomefreak> mr_spud: everytime you log into freenode unless you set your xchat to do it for you
<_jason> rewt_: rm -r
<quacker> phiber_optic, no, I run putty on Linux TRUST ME ON THIS
<rewt_> _jason, thanks worked
<wastrel> there's a linux version of putty?
<roostishaw> actually its not new, sorry
<markyo> quacker, that's the way I set it up originally, but grub kept returning 'error 18'
<phiber_optic> dsas and what about for enter and the arrows
* gnomefreak doesnt trust anything called putty :(
<dsas> I presume they're a similar issue.
<roostishaw> i tried to import mine manually from the windows hd thats mounted
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  you'd love putty if you had to use windows often
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: ok, then what's the user name for your windows account?
<gnomefreak> mr_spud: yes im getting them but i dont pm with people
<roostishaw> i know where to find it
<gnomefreak> wastrel: i guess i forgot that part i dont trust anything called windows
<mr_spud> gnomefreak, okay. Is this better?
<Joh6nn> ok
<roostishaw> but how do i get it into the linux versions folder?
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  putty is the best free ssh client for 'doze - it's essential.
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: you just copy & paste.
<gnomefreak> wastrel: i use windows like maybe 1 time a month if its lucky
<macross> howcome I cant find asterisk via apt-get?
<roostishaw> but when i try to install an extention, or change anything.. i get an error
<mr_spud> What should I know about setting up MySQL 5 with Breezy?  I'm having difficulties with a php script being able to open the MySQL database.
<phiber_optic> quacker, so how do I run on linux?
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: what?
<navyn> where is xorg.conf located?
<gnomefreak> macross: i saw books on that what is it?
<wastrel> macross:  do you have the universe repository enabled in your apt sources.list?
<Joh6nn> navyn: find / -name xorg.conf
<roostishaw> its now imported and all... with all my extentions and bookmarks and stuff... but i cant install any extentions
<macross> wastrel, no, I can't remeber what I need to change? just restricted to universe?
<roostishaw> or remove any
<gnomefreak> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: this is from when you tried to import from using the firefox profile manager?
<wastrel> macross:  don't change, just add universe
<phiber_optic> dsas,  I added the line you told me to .bashrc and still didnt work :(
<dsas> phiber_optic: You'll need to login and out
<gnomefreak> macross: you should beable to go into that file and just take the # away from universe
<dsas> phiber_optic: oh wait a second
<phiber_optic> sure
<quacker> phiber_optic,  ~:$ sudo apt-get update; apt-get install putty putty-tools pterm
<Joh6nn> ubotu: tell joh6nn easysource
<macross> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<macross> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rewt_> hmmm
<roostishaw> no, i copied the entire profile from the windows hd. then replace the old one (in linux) with it. (btw: do u have a sn i can contact you on with gaim, its too crowed here)
<Joh6nn> ubotu: tell joh6nn !easysource
<gnomefreak> macross: run sudo apt-get update
<rewt_> anyone know anything about getting the icon on your mozilla browser?
<navyn> how many kilbytes in 256 mb?
<macross> ah, thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> macross: yw
<gnomefreak> what is asteric?
<mr_spud> navyn: 256 * 1024
<Joh6nn> gnomefreak:, is my syntax for ubotu off?
<aquarius> Is there any official way of finding out the upstream URL for a package other than looking in debian/copyright for those package that list it?
<gnomefreak> yes
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  seems to be voicemail sw
<gnomefreak> Joh6nn: no !
<mr_spud> navyn: 256 * 1024 = 262144
<macross> asterisk is a opensource PBX, but even tho I just added universe I still done see it via apt
<Joh6nn> gnomefreak: tried it without the ! first
<TokenBad> would the grep -v work to remove lines based on info anywhere in a line or only at the start of a line?
<wastrel> macross:  are you on breezy or hoary?
<gnomefreak> Joh6nn: you should also /msg ubotu instead of that way
<_jason> TokenBad: anywhere
<wastrel> macross:  i see it in breezy universe
<macross> wastrel, breey
<Joh6nn> ah
<macross> wastrel, breezy
<Joh6nn> k
<sm> all: I was able to downgrade by appending /breezy to each package
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Joh6nn about easysource
<gnomefreak> there you have it now
<Joh6nn> ahhh
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, you still there
<Joh6nn> was missing the "about" sugar
<mr_spud> ubotu tell mr_spud about easysource
<Joh6nn> thanks
<macross> wastrel, how can I search the universe? I uncommented the lines in sources.list but I still dont see it
<wastrel> macross:  apt-cache search
<TokenBad> _jason, , grep -v "^foo" file.txt > file.txt still?
<wastrel> macross:  also apt-cache policy
<kyo_> weird ... I can hear sound in amorak but I can't hear sound in like, myspace and stuff
<macross> root@Ubuntu:/etc/apt# apt-cache search asterisk
<macross> root@Ubuntu:/etc/apt#
<gnomefreak> macross: did you apt-get update after you took the # away?
<macross> gnomefreak, yes
<navyn> i'm trying to reconfigure my xorg file
<andyross> ubotu tell andyross about easysource :)
<rewt_> how do you give mozilla  an icon?
<TokenBad> and anyone know what it means when trying to use eggdrop tcl and it says need http package installed?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search
<rewt_> Mine is just a white box :-\
<kyo_> oh wait, nevermind
<gnomefreak> than the title
<roostishaw> hello, jon?
<kyo_> I hear it
<phiber_optic> quacker still didnt work
<dsas> phiber_optic: Sorry, I didn't explain properly, to enter stty erase '^?' . Without double quote marks ("). You need to type "stty erase ' " then type ctrl +c and then "?'"
<_jason> TokenBad: if you use the ^ then it will only do the beginning
<dsas> phiber_optic: if that makes sense?
* gnomefreak thinks its a bad idea that your root but that and your in a important file
<gnomefreak> with root
<Joh6nn> sorry, roostishaw, got distracted
<roostishaw> no problem
<andyross> Sorry, does someone have problems with backspace/delete on their terminal ... in 2006?
<phiber_optic> dsas not really :(
<macross> nm, I forgot to uncomment something else, I onlt did the ones near the bottom of the file. maybe that is why
<quacker> phiber_optic, do you have the multiverse and universe repositories enabled?
<TokenBad> _jason, , grep -v "foo" file.txt > file.txt this??
<gnomefreak> andyross: in 2006?
<phiber_optic> dsas, didnt make much sense at all sorry
* andyross checks calendar...
<_jason> TokenBad: that will do anywhere, what are you trying to do?
<macross> thanks guys
<andyross> Yes, 2006.
<roostishaw>  i copied the entire profile from the windows hd. then replace the old one (in linux) with it. (btw: do u have a sn i can contact you on with gaim, its too crowed here)
<phiber_optic> quacjker I did install it but still had the same problem
<Joh6nn> roostishaw: i'm joh6nn on AIM, joh6nn@hotmail.com on MSN, and on y! i'd be joh6nn if i could remember my password, so for now on y! i'm dioqenes
<dsas> phiber_optic: You can also type stty erase (and then press backspace, and then return) in your terminal window and that should fix it for this session.
<gnomefreak> andyross: oh ok no but i had that issue in dec 2005
<hybrid> ok i need help, i am installing ubuntu and it hangs on "setting up partitioner" at 52%
<dabaR> andyross: I always have it when I use the macosx terminal to login to my ubuntu, and then run screen. otherwise it works with no screen.
<quacker> Telnet/SSH client for X
<quacker> This is the Unix port of the popular Windows ssh client, PuTTY. It supports
<quacker> flexible terminal setup, mid-session reconfiguration using Ctrl-rightclick,
<quacker> multiple X11 authentication protocols, and various other interesting things
<quacker> not provided by ssh in an xterm.
<gnomefreak> quacker: dont paste in here
<quacker> sawwy
<CanYouHelpMePlz> quacker: you better be!
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ;-)
<phiber_optic> ok hold on
<gnomefreak> lol
<CanYouHelpMePlz> lucky that paste-nazi seveas isn't here
* gnomefreak is still confused what the year has to do with it :(
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ;-)
<dabaR> heh
<phiber_optic>  stty erase
<phiber_optic> stty: missing argument to `erase'
<phiber_optic> Try `stty --help' for more information.
<navyn> where is keyboard variant in xorg.conf?
<quacker> it's in the 'net' section of the Universe repos, phiber_optic
<ethan> any way to change alsa buffer size without creating a rc file
<roostishaw> w/e, can you help me with my problem?
<TokenBad> _jason,  remove alot of lines from a txt file.....
<OmegaAlpha> l
<phiber_optic> I have to install stty?
<_jason> TokenBad: k
<quacker> TokenBad, waht you sed!
<quacker> ;-)
<joh6nn> hahaha
<joh6nn> that was hilarious
* quacker gets a grep on things
<_jason> heh
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ;-) = my (C) copyright.
<rewt_> sigh
<gnomefreak> ok night all they are not fixing it tonight
<joh6nn> roostishaw: as soon as you IMed me, gaim crashed
<dsas> phiber_optic: nah, stty is there by default.
<rewt_> i am sick of this little white box>.<
<joh6nn> i blame you
<phiber_optic> Did you read my paste?
<phiber_optic> didnt work
<phiber_optic> :(
<roostishaw> oh, ok
<rewt_> phiber?
<phiber_optic> yeah rewt_ ?
<joh6nn> IM me again; i didn't even get to see what your SN was
<rewt_> thought u were talking to me
<roostishaw> im me when you back on... im rooostishaw
<rewt_> i need to get my icon right for mozilla
<rewt_> >.<
<phiber_optic> oohh noo
<dsas> yeah, didn't pressing backspace after you typed stty erase leave a ^H mark, or something similar on the terminal line?
<phiber_optic> sorry
<markyo> quacker, any ideas how i might repair my mbr and get grub to work? can I uninstall an ubuntu installation?
<carpediem> anyone know if there is some way to keep people from adding you in ICQ under Gaim?  I know it can be done under the real client, but I don't run Windows.
<dsas> phiber_optic: http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/cool_unix/stty.html explains it well, if you look towards the bottom of the page
<klepas> moin moin
<phiber_optic> I put ssty remove ^H but nothing happens when i remote desktop again :(
<dabaR> markyo: what happened?
<klepas> curious, do i need to edit the pass column in /etc/fstab in order to get rid of the partition icons on my desktop?
<markyo> dabaR, my original install of win2k and hoary went fine, until I rebooted, and grub returned 'error 18'
<dabaR> markyo: you installed win then hoary?
<markyo> yes
<CanYouHelpMePlz> markyo: why are you installing hoary ?
<dabaR> and then after a reboot it borked?
<QueMan> greetings guys
<markyo> I got hoary in the mail
<CanYouHelpMePlz> oh.
<airmikey> im running 64 bit breezy, when i plug in my usb harddrive its not mounting
<markyo> dabaR, yes
* QueMan today have some kind of ubuntu present giving :)
<dabaR> markyo: do you have a liev CD? You should...
<dsas> phiber_optic: that's confusing, if you put it in your .bash_rc (note that starts with a .) then it should execute everytime you start a new session.
<airmikey> normally a icon pops up on desktop...wright ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> whats gonna be after dapper? allison alligator ?
* QueMan received a box full of ubuntu and shared it among Kharkiv Linux User Group
<markyo> dabaR, that's what I'm running now
<lowfi> klepas: theres a key for them in gconf-editor
<dabaR> markyo: I knew a set of steps...
<TokenBad> and anyone know what it means when trying to use eggdrop tcl and it says need http package installed?
<yanimax> how to unrar a divx that is made with a lot of small rar archives, when i unrar one of the rar files, it creates an empty directory...?
<dabaR> markyo: sudo fdisk -l -> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<phiber_optic> dsas didnt work :(
<_jason> yanimax: unrar x firefile.rar
<_jason> yanimax: unrar x firstfile.rar
<markyo> dabar, what will that do?
<dsas> phiber_optic: Sorry, it's .bashrc, no underscore.
<dsas> Man, i'm tired.
<phiber_optic> yeah but when I do in the command line and then try to connect backsapce, enter and the other keys they still dont work :(
<dabaR> markyo: run "sudo fdisk -l" to find out what different partitions and drives are on your computer, and what they are called. then put in onto pastebin so I can know as well. paset.ubuntu-nl.org is the Seveas' pastebin.
<dabaR> typo^
<hybrid> no one knows why the install is hanging?
<dabaR> markyo: post under your name, or give me exact link, please.
<klepas> lowfi: mhh, a search for "icons" doesn't reveal much in terms of desktop icons
<klepas> at least nothing in relation to it
<markyo> dabaR, okay, one moment
<dylan_> why do i have to type a password every time i go into the Network Servers thing?
<rewt_> its more secure that way
<lowfi> apps->nautilus->desktop
<dylan_> rewt_, but even after i type int he password, nothing happens.  it asks me again and again
<rewt_> then you are putting the wrong pw in
<talisein> whoa is anyone else getting flooded with sex pms?
<wastrel> not me :[
<mandavi> dylan_:  put your user password - not the root
<rewt_> the pw you used to login to your name :)
<NCLife> rofl talisein
<phiber_optic> dsas  it didnt work :( I guess
<dylan_> mandavi, my user password is also the root password
<mateon> talisein: this must be your lucky day :-)
<dylan_> mandavi, could it be my router?
<mandavi> dylan_: no
<newbie> hi
<markyo> dabaR, just posted it ...
<mandavi> dylan_: are you sure you write it right?
<markyo> under my nick
<joh6nn> dylan_: did you create a root user?
<dylan_> joh6nn, no
<alpha> is there a way to list my devices... pci cards and such?
<_jason> alpha: lspci
<mateon> darn
<phiber_optic> If anybody know why when I ssh to a unix server my enter, backspace and arrows dont work I would REALLY APRECCIATE IT
<alpha> merci
<oklinux> how do I format a flash drive ?
<_jason> oklinux: you can use gparted
<yoyo> hello everybody
<yoyo> hey _jason
<superbob> Hello YOYO
<_jason> yoyo: hi
<yoyo> I tried uninstalling uim
<yoyo> and guess what....
<yoyo> everything is back to normal
<yoyo> I could configure my printer and gedit works fine
<nibblesmx> does anyone knows if dapper will use xgl?
<yoyo> hi superbob
<quacker> phiber_optic, please quit repeating.  Your question has been answered (several times)
<redblade> I need to install sun Java but the ubutu page doesn't seem to work right
<rewt_> redblade i just installed java
<redblade> those instruction don't seem to install java
<rewt_> i had o install 32 bit firefox and 32 bit jave
<rewt_> red ill get you the 32 bit tutorial
<yoyo> bad thing is... i'm not able to type in japanese anymore
<redblade> could you show me?
<yoyo> does anyone know how to type in japanese in ubuntu?
<redblade> I've tried it a few times and I did it wrong
<rewt_> red u 64 bit?
<nyc-h0st> can anyone tell me why samba would allow user X to see the home of user Y?
* nyc-h0st  Jean Jacques Smoothie - 2 People [07:32/160/44] 
<rewt_> redblade, are you 62 bit?
<sword> hey there
<rewt_> or 32 bit
<rewt_> *64
<redblade> I don't think so
<sword> is there a reason why youtube films won't play sound but my music audio works fine?
<redblade> 32
<sword> and w/ videos too?
<sword> something w/ shockwave files?
<phiber_optic> quacker but your way didnt work
<jubei> hey people :) quick question (aren't they all :D) eerhm.. Totem Player refuses to play anything with the excuse of not having appropriate codecs. Not even mp3's!
<rewt_> try this tutorial
<rewt_> redblade, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<phiber_optic> and dsas way didnt work just wondering if tthere is another way
<newbie> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<redblade> okay
<quacker> phiber_optic, that's probably because you never enabled the multiverse repositories
<nyc-h0st> hello? i have homes shared in samba but from a windows machine it would let me browse the home for user X and if i try to see the home for Y it would allow me to see for Y without entering pass for Y why?
<quacker> (as was already mentioned)
<quacker> ubotu, tell phiber_optic about repos
<quacker> repos!
<quacker> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<yoyo> well... ok... i just wanted to know
<yoyo> see ya
<vincenz> How do I resize a partitioin
<quacker> oh, the lag........
<dabaR> markyo: if you have time, be patient, I am at work, I am going to look into it now.
<phiber_optic> quacker I did install putty
<markyo> dabaR, thanx!
<xerophyte> http://www.coolhunting.com/archives/2006/02/multitouch_user.php
<phiber_optic> i came a putty window similar tu windows
<vincenz> ?
<phiber_optic> I connected to my uni server and stilld idnt work
<quacker> vincenz, check out parted (gparted or qparted gui frontends)
<vincenz> quacker: is it safe?
<xerophyte> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp-y3ZNaCqs
<dabaR> markyo: "sudo mkdir /mnt/hda6&&sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/hda6"
<rewt_> anyone here good with firefox? my icon in my title bar is just a white box?
<Exdaix> sty test
<quacker> phiber_optic, you have to CONFIGURE putty -- surf around in the GUI and read the docs.  There are plenty
<vincenz> quacker: can I resize partitions with data on them?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know if its possible to tweak fan settings from through linux?
<redblade> rewt_, already it can't find some file
<dabaR> markyo: "sudo chroot /mnt/hda6"
<vincenz> how about mounting a partition from another computer?
<quacker> vincenz, you can, but it's always recommended to make a back-up (especially if those are NTFS part'ns)
<rewt_> red what file?
<redblade> "/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin"
<jubei> can somebody help with Totem Player? It refuses to play anything with the excuse of not having appropriate codecs. Not even mp3's!
<joh6nn> rewt_: in your firefox install folder, check to make sure that you have a folder named "icons"
<redblade> I know it's there. I can see it!
<vincenz> quacker: well I'd like to mount a partition from another computer running ubuntu
<quacker> vincenz, resizing Ext3 partitions (making them larger) has (so far) been 'bulletproof' for mw
<_jason> redblade: is it on your Desktop?
<dsas> phiber_optic: If you're using putty and you go to to "keyboard" when you start it up and toggling the backspace key commands there doesn't work then I don't know why, sorry.
<OmegaAlpha> jubei, get another player program
<redblade> yep
<rewt_> john where is the install folder?
<_jason> redblade: cd ~/Desktop, try again
<redblade> I did that already
<markyo> dabar, "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<rewt_> yes it had icons
<joh6nn> rewt_: you can find it by typing "find / -name firefox |grep firefox-bin"
<rewt_> but i deleted the install foler...
<_jason> redblade: you are following the wiki? paste the exact command you are entering
<redblade> I'm doing that to
<rewt_> but the icon wasnt there before hand anyways
<redblade> but i'll check again just in case
<quacker> vincenz, why do you need to resize it then?  Why not just share it over the network using NFS (or SMB if you're yusing doze)
<rewt_> where do all the install folder go
<joh6nn> rewt_: i don't follow you....
<rewt_> like where are they at
<anavim> !print
<ubotu> [print]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<djm62-fluxbox> possibly stupid question: in Enlightenment wm, when I navigate to the net section of debian menu, the menu is too big for the screen, shifts from under the mouse, and promptly closes it
<jubei> OmegaAlpha, for some strange reason, I tried Rythmbox 0.9 and It also refuses to play mp3s :D
<joh6nn> rewt_: you've lost me
<rewt_> joh6nn,  where do the folders go once you install them
<jubei> which is a good media player for xwindows?
<Jivenix> how do i mount my windows partition
<rewt_> like where is my firefox folder
<rewt_> so i can look
<joh6nn> rewt_: you can find it by typing "find / -name firefox |grep firefox-bin"
<OmegaAlpha> jubei, what about Mplayer?
<quacker> djm62-fluxbox, CTRL-Alt-'+'/'-' (sometimes ont he keypad) do dynamically switch screen resolution under X11
<OmegaAlpha> jubei, or XMMS player
<jubei> kk, will check it out, although I don't think there's an ubuntu package out there, and the .deb ones don't work on ubuntu do they?
<djm62-fluxbox> quacker: my screen res is limited to 1024x768 (laptop)
<quacker> jubei, Xine, xine, xine -- rahrahrah!
<Supremacy2k> hey anybody have a sec ?
<rewt_> i cant find the folder
<rewt_> >.<
<mandavi> Supremacy2k: for free???
<djm62-fluxbox> quacker: I'm in here asking because I don't believe that Enlightenment is unusable by design with large menus on 1024x768 screens
<quacker> djm62-fluxbox, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<Supremacy2k> mandavi -> hehe, just need a bit of help here. ;)
<quacker> I don't know about enlightenment (as I don't use it)
<D[a] > o_o;
<sword> hey any of you play files on youtube much?
<Kr4t05> Bleh
<Kr4t05> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<rewt_> joh6nn,  i got this when i typed in that
<djm62-fluxbox> quacker: my screen has a physically limited number of pixels: no futzing about with xorg.conf will upgrade my hardware :-/
<rewt_> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<sword> im having trouble getting sound to work on youtube
<anavim> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<D[a] > kratos
<D[a] > that link?
<joh6nn> rewt_: that's all you get?
<rewt_> yes
<joh6nn> type "which firefox"
<D[a] > god
<dabaR> markyo: I am reading.
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:/$ which firefox
<rewt_> /usr/bin/firefox
<Supremacy2k> nobody have a sec to help a newcommer ?
<rewt_> Supremacy2k, what is wrong?
<markyo> dabaR, no prob
<Supremacy2k> rewt_ -> 2 things... how to i change directories in shell mode, and how do i run a program ? (just installed pure-ftpd and want to set it up)
<D[a] > lol
<D[a] > cd directory
<D[a] > like
<D[a] > if your in
<D[a] > /usr/bin
<rewt_> Supremacy2k, to change dir. type cd directory
<D[a] > cd p1mp
<purpleheart_USMC> I'm looking to make a web site to start a portfolio to gain clients...anyone have an idea for a web site?
<D[a] > oh
<D[a] > windows?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Supremacy2k about cli
<Supremacy2k> rewt_ -> i tried that tons of times, nothing happens.
<D[a] > er
<quacker> Supremacy2k, lemee guess, mysql config problems
<D[a] > Supremacy2k
<rewt_> Supremacy2k, what directory you trying to open?
<D[a] > if its ubuntu
<Supremacy2k> quacker -> havent started the program yet.. so dont know.
<D[a] > after you do cd, type ls
<mandavi> Supremacy2k: so what is it?
<wastrel> purpleheart_USMC:  you mean a site that'll host your stuff ?
<djm62-fluxbox> purpleheart_USMC: you could make some kind of a home page laid out in reverse chronological order...
<Supremacy2k> rewt_ -> /var/www/
<joh6nn> rewt_: what do you get if you type "ls -d /usr/share/apps/firefox" ?
<brett__> hi
<Genfoo> hi
<purpleheart_USMC> wastrel: yes
<Supremacy2k> mandavi -> trying to start and config pure-ftpd :D
<brett__> i am new
<Genfoo> ok? :)
<anavim> when setting up cups at http://localhost:631/admin, what is the default ubuntu name/password?
<vincenz> quacker: won't work..
<wastrel> purpleheart_USMC:  how about a flickr account ?
<vincenz> but before I do that
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:/$ ls -d /usr/share/apps/firefox
<rewt_> ls: /usr/share/apps/firefox: No such file or directory
<vincenz> how do I synchronize two directories one on my lappy, one on my desktoip
<purpleheart_USMC> wastrel: say what?
<dabaR> markyo: "chroot /mnt/hda6" gives what error?
<coolbeing> when is flight 4 coming out again ?
<rewt_> Supremacy2k, hold on
<kasuko> Hi
<wastrel> purpleheart_USMC:  http://www.flickr.com/   something like that?
<mark__> what's the command for installing deb packages?
<rewt_> Supremacy2k, do you have a www
<rewt_> ?
<rewt_> in var
<dabaR> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<quacker> djm62-fluxbox, is there no virtual desktop [desktop]  section ?
<joh6nn> rewt_: to me, it sounds like your firefox install might be busted.  uninstall it and then re-isntall it, and see if that fixes it
<markyo> dabaR, "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<Supremacy2k> rewt_ -> yeah, apache, php, mysql is up and running. need a ftp server now, because the ubuntu box is only running web services.
<mark__> how do you convert RMP to DEB
<Supremacy2k> rewt_ -> can we go in private, this channel is quite confusing. :D
<anavim> mark__: alien
<vincenz> quacker: I tried deleting a partition, but it says "unmount all logical partitions > 6"
<mark__> alien you say
<vincenz> the partition I tried to delete was unmounted
<colm> hif folks, tired- remind me what's that new wobbly window thing thats creating so much buzz?
<Supremacy2k> _jason -> i know about the commandline, but not about how to run programs ect.
<dabaR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&page=3 markyo
<coolbeing> anyone ?
<anavim> ugh, I enabled my root account and still cups won't let me log in
<djm62-fluxbox> quacker: yeah, there is...but I can't figure out how to stop the menu from disappearing before I can move the mouse
<wastrel> colm:  xgl ?
<purpleheart_USMC> wastrel: that's pretty cool, but I'm trying for something more innovative
<colm> wastrel, xgl - of course!  cheers, kept googling for xfs! lol.  Thx
<quacker> vincenz, it sounds like you tried to delete your extended 'DO" partition (where logical partitions live)
<lowfi> colm: #xgl-ubuntu, #xgl
<quacker> vincenz, but refresh my memory -- what was your initial problem?
<colm> lowfi, cheers.  Just looking just now.  no chance of running it over freenx I imagine...
<coolbeing> anyone knows when exactlycUbunut flight 4 coming out again ?
<_jason> Supremacy2k: sorry, i sent you that because you asked how to change directories, what programs?
<cafuego> colm: Not with any decent speed, which is kinda a prerequisite
<vincenz> quacker: trying to remove a partition and resize another to take in the space
<Supremacy2k> _jason -> it's okey, i didnt work before, it do now. :D i just installed pure-ftpd.
<joh6nn> coolbeing: no idea, but earlier someone suggested it was later today, or maybe tomorrow
<colm> cafuego, might just buy a hard drive to stick ubuntu-xgl on my HalfLife2 box
<Supremacy2k> _jason -> and now it would be nice to get it up and running, so i can start move stuff from my xp box to the ubuntu box. :D
<quacker> djm62-fluxbox, do it in a terminal (find out what conf file it's writing to and edit it manually)
<markyo> dabar, I'll read it, thanx
<coolbeing> joh6nn ok
<Tacoboy> Anyone know why when I press the "My Documents" key on my keybaord (microsoft multimedia keyboard 1.0a), the screen goes black, says it's freeing up memory, then reboots, upon reboot, after grub, it reboots again, and then it will work normally?
<chris86wm> whats the easiest way to emulate windows xp in ubuntu?
<joh6nn> chris86wm: depends on what you mean
<chris86wm> well, something like vmware does on windows
<vincenz> quacker: here is the setup
<colm> Tacoboy, must be a keybinding...
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qiv27q63.html
<quacker> vincenz, you can have only four physical partitions on a traditional disk.  To get around this limit, the 'extended DOS partition' was created.  It's a physical partition which contains N logical partitions inside it
<wastrel> Tacoboy:  sounds like it's trying to suspend to ram or suspend to disk or something
<vincenz> I tried deleting /dev/sda6 (after unmounting /windows) when I got tha terror
<Tacoboy> hmm, I thought I had cleared out the keybinding for "sleep", 0xdf, but now it's back
<yanimax> Totem gives me this message for mp3 => Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 VBR' is not handled.
<chris86wm> anybody have a suggestion?
<yanimax> what plugin do i need ?
<quacker> If all logical partitions are NOT removed first, any same utility will not allow you to delete the extended partition.  Also there can only be one extended partition per disk, and there must be at leaston primary partition first.
* Supremacy2k is still waiting for _jason and rewt_ *
<joh6nn> chris86wm: there's Wine, which is free and will let you run a number of windows apps, there's CrossOver Office, which is commercial, and is based off Wine but cleaner and easier to use, and then there are a variety of full scale OS emulators
<crimsun> yanimax: breezy?
<vincenz> also for some reason it still shows 1.4Gb is used on that /windows drive even though it's empty, coudl this be because I mv'd the data to /home instead of cping and then rming?
<quacker> err 'same' = 'sane'
<yanimax> <crimsun>: no, dapper
<wastrel> chris12349:  vmware runs on linux too
<joh6nn> chris86wm: if you're looking for a full scale emulator/virtual machine, then look into bochs and qemu
<chris86wm> joh6nn: i can run crossover etc, i want to be able to boot into a full scale VM
<mark__> should a i386 app work on an AMD64?
<chris86wm> alright
<Tacoboy> I also can't figure out how to add keybindings like 0xde to the keyboard shortcuts, as I would like to bind the logoff button to something, but it doesn't register in the program
<mark__> or will i need emulatoin software
<crimsun> yanimax: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<_jason> Supremacy2k: never setup pureftpd, ssh is pretty straightforward though
<chris86wm> joh6nn: are those easy to use?
<joh6nn> chris86wm: no idea; i've never used either
<mark__> should a i386 app work on an AMD64 or should I get emulation software
<Supremacy2k> _jason -> ahh okey, ran a search for it on Ubuntu wiki, and it says something about pureadmin ... gui for pure-ftpd.
<chris86wm> hmm, well i got vmware for linux but i cant figure out how to install it
<Supremacy2k> _jason -> but if i install pureadmin, how do i find it, and run it ?
<djp> i gather that totem-xine is buggy in the current ubuntu release (breezy). i cannot choose language or subtitles in my .ogm movies. is there a fix for this?
<yanimax> crimsun: it doesn't work better...
<quacker> vincenz, you are using a SCSI host controller and disk, or is that jsut SCSI emulation?
<vincenz> quacker: not sure...laptop
<Tacoboy> ok, new question, I can't install the Rhapsody plugin for firefox, it claims out of disk space, but I have like 15 GB fre....
<crimsun> yanimax: use gst-launch-0.10 to test it
<vincenz> latitude d610
<markyo> dabaR, here's what I got: mount: /dev/hda6 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu busy
<markyo> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda6 is mounted on /mnt/hda6
<crimsun> yanimax: (see the man page for syntax)
<vincenz> (dell)
<_jason> Supremacy2k: if there is no menu item, probably with 'pureadmin'.  You can always do 'dpkg -L packagename | grep bin' to see what files it installed in bin folders
<quacker> What kind of hard drive in that laptop?
<vincenz> don't know
<quacker> SATA ?
<quacker> vincenz, don't you have a manual or specs sheet for you laptop hardware?
<Supremacy2k> _jason -> oh.. okey... but none of the packages i installed today is in the menu... that's why im asking.
* vincenz looks it up
<joh6nn> chris86wm: what's the trouble you're having with vmware?
<chris86wm> joh6nn: cant get it installed
<mark__> is there an apt-get install package to install java2e runtime or whatever?
<tomallen4> hi, does anyone know how to setup a gnome games server? the nibble game has a "new network game" option, but i can't find any documentation on it.
<joh6nn> chris86wm: a little more specific?
<chris86wm> joh6nn:  one moment
<vincenz> quacker: not that I know
<vincenz> I think SATA
* quacker nods
<yanimax> crimsun: it work with the command => gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location="/home/gilles/Desktop/01 - sunday morning.mp3" ! mad  !  audioconvert  ! audioresample ! osssink
<vincenz> most likely
<crimsun> so it must be a registry issue
<quacker> hola crimsun
<chris86wm> joh6nn:  ah, i found a guide. let me try this before i bother you
<theD3viL> When dapper will come out? Stable?
<mark__> how can i install java runtime, the one ubuto told me is out of date package
<joh6nn> ok
<yanimax> crimsun: so what can I do, I get a lot of people have got the same pb
<_jason> ubotu: tell mark__ about javadeb
<yanimax> crimsun: I guess
<quacker> vincenz, first of all, you're not going to be able to resize home while it's mounted.  I suggest you do this all while booted from a live CD
<vincenz> ok
<vincenz> the install cd will do?
<quacker> umount typically fails when you try it on / or /home even using -F
<quacker> Breezy?
<vincenz> yip
<Supremacy2k> hmm...
<wastrel> is there a program which will play dvd's that fully supports menu and other dvd features?
<j2daosh> anyone know about nautlius scripting?
<djp> anybody know if there is a fix for totem-xine and subtitles/languages under breezy?
<sagarp> does anyone now what the ettercap plugin "banshee" does
<quacker> vincenz, you will need gparted or qparted too -- not sure if they're included on the live CD
<roostishaw> can some please help me set up firestarter with ath0?
<_jason> quacker, vincenz: gparted is on the livecd
<joh6nn> sagarp: banshee  Kill all connections between two hosts.  from https://www.sans.org/rr/papers/index.php?id=1406&c=10b76da627f6585b5cffff0f5723c259
<sagarp> oh i see
<quacker> vincenz, then you're set -- jsut boot to the live CD, and exec gparted.  Then delete sda6 and grow sda5 (after BACKING UP YOUR DATA TO REMOVEABLE MEDIA, of course)
<sagarp> joh6nn thanks
<joh6nn> np
<theD3viL> When dapper will come out? Stable?
<theD3viL> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<unix_infidel> how do i start apache in ubuntu?
<theD3viL> unix_infidel, /etc/init.d/apache start
<_jason> unix_infidel: did you install it?
<unix_infidel> yuppers.
<vincenz> quacker: alright... howabout using my desktop to boot from that over wireless?
<quacker> sagarp, lemme guess: "U r wa|\|t 2 pwn 4ll 0uR B0X3n!!@!!!~!!0010100111001"
<vincenz> quacker: instead of downloading the entire live cd
<unix_infidel> _jason: says that httpd.conf not found?
<unix_infidel> do i have to touch it?
<quacker> vincenz, why do you have to make things complicated?
<_jason> unix_infidel: shouldn't have to... how did you install it?
<vincenz> alright
<vincenz> I'll download
<unix_infidel> _jason: yea.
<unix_infidel> via adept.
<quacker> (not even sure what you mean by 'using your desktop to boot..')
<vincenz> quacker: well booting over network
<vincenz> my desktop has ubuntu too
<unix_infidel> fopen: No such file or directory
<unix_infidel> apache: could not open document config file /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<_jason> unix_infidel: did you install apache or apache2?
<unix_infidel> apache
<vincenz> damn, 15 mins to download livecd
<quacker> vincenz, your laptop hardware would have to include boot prom, then you'd need a bootp server and blablablablablablaaaa...
<_jason> unix_infidel: ok, never set that up then.  Why not install apache2?
<unix_infidel> _jason: no idea.
<_jason> ubotu: tell unix_infidel about lamp
<vincenz> quacker: when I fire the bootmenu I see stuff about NIC etc...so I take it it's possible
<_jason> unix_infidel: i'd remove the one you installed and install apache2 personally
<markyo> afk
* vincenz wishes there was a tool to diff two directories on two different computers over ssh
<quacker> 'anything' is 'possible'
<quacker> Cory Burger alert!
<dylan_> is there a way i can setup samba to not require a password?
<Supremacy2k> Anybody knows how to start pure-ftpd ?
<JLiquorish> can someone help me, i tried to install ubuntu with /home on a different partition and i got caught in a constant cycle when trying to create a new user
<Eroick> anyone know of a free way to run linux in winXP?
<unix_infidel> _jason: did that as soon as you mentioned apache 2.
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> got the same, just hit back, and you get to the list, and select the next option.
<_jason> unix_infidel: :)
<unix_infidel> _jason: where does apache keep its cache though in ubuntu?
<unix_infidel> its not in /home like most other distro's
<cafuego> apache caches?
<Supremacy2k> Anybody knows how to start pure-ftpd ?
<unix_infidel> ahh, var
<_jason> unix_infidel: yeah, /var/www
<Supremacy2k> never mind. :D
<Eroick> Supremacy2k: RTFM?
<quacker> Eroick, RTF-CoC
<unix_infidel> _jason: will apache start on this thing from now on?
<quacker> (Code of Conduct)
<_jason> unix_infidel: yes
<unix_infidel> _jason: how would i disable that, simply by /etc/init.d/apache2 stop?
<Eroick> quacker: what? Read the friendly manual!
<Supremacy2k> Eroick -> Why do you think i said "never mind" ?
<quacker> heh
<_jason> unix_infidel: that would stop it, but it would still load every time you boot
<unix_infidel> _jason: how do i disable that?
<JLiquorish> thanks Supremacy2k
<unix_infidel> i'm totally new to this type of daemon system.
<crouchingMonkey> when i run glxgears from terminal i dont get any numbers any ideas why ?
* Eroick slaps /me's self and realizes that /me only works at the start of command...
<unix_infidel> i'm used to /etc/rc.d and rc.conf :P
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> it helped ?
<JLiquorish> dont know just yet, cant be on here and install ubuntu too.
<JLiquorish> currently on windows =(
<_jason> unix_infidel: well you could use update-rc.d to remove the symlink.  That's how I would do it, but I don't know if there is a ``better'' way
<djp> how do you get hold of an "upstream" release of a package?
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> ahh okey. :D im lucky then, got seperate boxes, and a kvm switch. really nice to work with. :D
<unix_infidel> _jason: i'm asking for the proper wya.
<unix_infidel> in gentoo it'd be like, removing the daemon from the daemons list in /etc/rc.conf
<JLiquorish> i have seperate boxes, but one monitor, keyboard and mouse, no kvm yet =( should have one soon =D
<wastrel> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<cafuego> unix_infidel: System -> Adminiostration -> Services
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> trust me, it's REALLY nice. :D im using one from TRENDnet. TX-205K
<nyc-h0st> can anyone tell me why two users that are in the same group cant read folders that are set with permission for group read and group is set to user's group?
<nyc-h0st> can anyone tell me why two users that are in the same group cant read folders that are set with permission for group read and group is set to user's group?
<unix_infidel> cafuego: command line.
<cafuego> unix_infidel: update-rc.d
<cafuego> unix_infidel: of 'rcconf' for a simpler ui
<Drac[Server] > I tried installing WINE using sourceforge as a repository (so that I could also install WINE tools), and it didn't create a .wine directory in any home folders. This was v0.9.8. I'm copying the .wine directory from a networked computer onto this one. It installed from 0.9.7 and hasn't upgraded yet. Is this unwise?
<surferdude> Hi again. currently running Breezy Badger and still having problems setting my screen resolution. I got some advice in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126101 but I'm a little confused by it
<unix_infidel> cafuego: of rc.conf?
<cafuego> unix_infidel: No, 'rcconf'.
<cafuego> 2258 frames in 5.3 seconds = 422.250 FPS
<cafuego> woo!
<JLiquorish> i have really looked at kvms, ill probably shop for one next month after ive got used to linux
<surferdude> tried to edit the file, but the screen resolutions are already there
<unix_infidel> cafuego: i got that, ubuntu uses non-bsd style init
<btdown> omg i though ubotu was kidding, but it works...
<surferdude> GNOME just wont let me set my resolution higher for some reason :/
<unix_infidel> wondering what the proper way of doing things is here.
<JLiquorish> *havent
<cafuego> unix_infidel: Most linues do, they use sysvinit.
<surferdude> Any ideas?
<unix_infidel> its definately not intuitive to the mid level user imho.
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> you should buy one as soon as possible. then you can have manual ect on one machine and linux for playing on the other. ;)
<unix_infidel> cafuego: that's all fine and well, but how would i do it?
<cafuego> unix_infidel: Like I said, run rcconf.
<djp> anyone know if it is possible to get hold of an upstream release of a certain package? i want to get the bug fixed version of totem-xine for breezy (ubuntu). my current version of totem-xine does not allow the selection of subtitles or languages
<unix_infidel> i dont have a run rcconf binary?
<cafuego> 422 FPS whilst dragging the window around (warping) in Xgl isn't too bad, I reckon :-)
<cafuego> unix_infidel: Install it?
<JLiquorish> ok Supremacy2k, i think ill go look now =D
<unix_infidel> LOL, you kids and your gui's
* unix_infidel goes to upate-rc.d
<cafuego> unix_infidel: Fine, 'man update-rc.d'  :-P
<unix_infidel> :P
<unix_infidel> cafuego: WAYY ahead of ya :)
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> i got mine 2 days ago, quite cheap online. :D
<cafuego> unix_infidel: No, _you_ kept asking even though you were told update-rc.d aaaagea ago!
<JLiquorish> Supremacy2k: im just looking now at a belkin one, cheapest thing at my favourite store besides the value brand
* cafuego stretches irc
<unix_infidel> rawr....soooo confusing.
<cafuego> JLiquorish: Don't get a cheap one.
<kyo_> heh
<surferdude> Does anyone know if (K)ubuntu is better with higher resolutions?
<cafuego> JLiquorish: It's wise to invest in a _good_ one, so you won't get ghosting in X (or any othr GUI)
<unix_infidel> cafuego: so ubuntu reads /etc/init.d/ for all scripts and then starts them on boot?.
<unix_infidel> update-rc.d removes them on command?
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> see if you can find one from TRENDnet... here in denmark, they are like 3-5 times cheaper than belkin. :D
<JLiquorish> cafuego: not planning on doing, i always buy based on reviews and friends experiences. but seeing as none of my friends have 2 pcs looks like ill have to trust reviews
<cafuego> unix_infidel: /sbin/init processes /etc/inittab and starts what's appropriate (usually rc.S + rc.runlevel). update-rc.d sets the symlinks in the appropriattye runlevel directory.
<wastrel> surferdude:  it would be the same
<wastrel> surferdude:  are you sure your monitor supports higher resolutions?
<unix_infidel> cafuego: is there like a transition guide?
<JLiquorish> Supremacy2k: i am in the UK, havent seen any TRENDnet
<cafuego> JLiquorish: I have a ServerLink Infiniy, which works great.
<unix_infidel> you're gonna make me look up all that rc.S and rc.runlevel nonsense?
<surferdude> Wastrel: In Windows XP 1024x768 works fine
<wastrel> surferdude:  ok you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<surferdude> I know
<cafuego> JLiquorish: 1600x1200 @ 85Hz is clear as crystal.
<wastrel> surferdude:  ok, well that's a start :] 
<surferdude> I added a subsection to display
<cafuego> unix_infidel: Not at all, just run man 'update-rc.d'
<bratsche> Hi guys.
<wastrel> added
<JLiquorish> cafuego: havent seen any of them, ill keep a look out, most dont seem to support 75Hz althought they do support my resolution
<unix_infidel> lol, so you guys make it super hard to switch from bsd style :P
<unix_infidel> GREAT!
<surferdude> and went back into prefrences, to try to change the resolution
<surferdude> but it still wont budge
<wastrel> surferdude:  did you restart the X server in between?
<wastrel> surferdude:  log out & log back in again should work
<surferdude> ok...
<ifwntrends> is there a command to check disk space?
<cafuego> unix_infidel: Did you even LOOK at the manpage? Like line one in the SYNOPSIS section?
<bratsche> In Dapper, does anyone have a symlink in /etc/network/run and where does it point to?
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> ahh okey, but try getting one with bottons and keyboard switch on, it's quite nice. ;)
<cafuego> JLiquorish: I have a cheap-ass hardware kvm too, what ghosts like mad in anythign that's not console mode :-(
* cafuego needs to obtain a 4-port USB version, though.
<emanuelez> hello
<wickers> hello
<wastrel> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<emanuelez> any hope about installing xgl on breezy?
<wickers> lollerskates
<wickers> emanuelez, try #ubuntu-xgl
<surferdude> Ok, tried that and still nothing
<sambagirl> chao
<sambagirl> i need some help compiling somethings.
<sambagirl> can someone private message for assisting?
<JLiquorish> Supremacy2k & cafuego: found a linksys one that has caught my eye, good reviews and i trust them, looks good
<emanuelez> wickers: i see.. thx
<joh6nn> sambagirl: what are you trying to compile?
<cafuego> unix_infidel: So, got i yet?
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> go right ahead, and knock your self out. ;)
<sambagirl> a bbs program and a accompaning web thing for it.
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> i will be going now, have to switch to ubuntu and open the manual there, for copy/paste option. :D
<unix_infidel> cafuego: kinda got distracted.
<sambagirl> www.citadel.org
<joh6nn> ok.  what's the problem you're having with the compile?
<JLiquorish> Supremacy2k, bye
<sambagirl> it is at that website i download alreayd
<sambagirl> i dont know how
<Supremacy2k> JLiquorish -> have fun. :D
<joh6nn> ah
<sambagirl> what you do gcc -d filemame?
* cafuego winces at sambagirl and mentions bbs100
<yanimax> why is there so much noise when recording voice with audacity ?
<surferdude> Heres my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/560545
<sambagirl> what is bbs100?
<surferdude> maybe I'm doing somthing wrong?
<cafuego> a bbs, but not painful like citadel
<sambagirl> well i like citadel
<sambagirl> it's fun
<yanimax> is there a good recorder tool which doesn't record noise ?
<sambagirl> how do you do untar a tar.gz?
<tatters_> silent recorder nxt gen
<joh6nn> sambagirl: it's usually the following steps:  you unpack the source somewhere, you open a terminal to the source's directory, type "./configure", "make", and then "make install"
<JLiquorish> cafuego: ill be going now, 2 a.m here and I have a flight tomorrow with alot of revision for school, thanks for the help
<wastrel> surferdude:  remove that stuff you added :] 
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone here use xfce, and can help me with some questions?
<sambagirl> ok brb
<Nunquam_Fidelis> CanYouHelpMePlz: I use Xfce. Maybe I can help. =P
<joh6nn> sambagirl: tar -xvvzf file.tar.gz
<surferdude> wastrel: done
<wastrel> surferdude:  now you've got an nvidia card, did you install the nvidia drivers
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Nunquam_Fidelis: how do i use a theme i downloaded for xfce ?
<surferdude> nope
<surferdude> can i get them through apt-get?
<wastrel> you might need to do that - i have ati so don't have experience w/ nvidia setup... check here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<crpypoooo>  have an ubuntu live cd....how can i copy it to the HD and then let it boot from it
<Nunquam_Fidelis> CanYouHelpMePlz: I haven't figured that out myself yet.
<crpypoooo>  have an ubuntu live cd....how can i copy it to the HD and then let it boot from it?
<sambagirl> brb let me redownload to a directory
<di> help, my gnome desktop has disappeared
<tat2wolf> hello all
<kasuko> Can anyone help me to get open gl working on my computer
<colm> hi
<kasuko> I on ubuntu and I have an Nvidia Geforce 6200
<Drac[Server] > No comment on my WINE inquiry, huh?
<wastrel> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sambagirl> http://pastebin.com/560556
<sambagirl> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/560556
<kasuko> I followed the directions on the wiki but I still get a no 3d driver error
<sambagirl> i thinik i need input
<surferdude> so download nvida-glx?
<Psi-Jack> Hey, I'm curious.
<emanuelez> where do i find an howto to upgrade to dapper?
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know what exactly makes the ATI FireGL so much more expensive or better, than the ATI Radeon series?
<vincenz> Hello
<crpypoooo>  have an ubuntu live cd....how can i copy it to the HD and then let it boot from it?
<joh6nn> CanYouHelpMePlz: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/docs-4.0/xfce-mcs-plugins.html
<vincenz> quacker: I rebooted to my live cd
<sambagirl> you can try telnet to 1 bbs i setup already telnet riojams.com
<Drac[Server] > Whoa... my system monitor applet is acting very strangely.
<sambagirl> it should work
<daiver> would anyone know something about external usb sound cards?
<vincenz> quacker: on my desktop right now... I still get the same error when trying to delete the partition
<wastrel> crpypoooo:  i don't think that's possible.  you have to use an installer, can't just copy over the livecd
<CanYouHelpMePlz> joh6nn: thanks
<joh6nn> np
<bj_> hey guys, is there anywhere to get more gnome panel applets?
<kasuko> How do I find out what ubuntu im using
<sambagirl> <pre style="font-family: courier,monospace; font-weight: bold; font-size: 14pt;">curl http://easyinstall.citadel.org/install | sh</pre>
<quacker> vincenz, what do yo mean 'on your desktop'?  Did you physically move the hard drive to a cable in another machine?
<sambagirl> is that the right way to do it?
<sambagirl> opps
<sambagirl> sorry
<allan> i still have problem with win in ubuntu
<wastrel> kasuko:  lsb_release -a
<sambagirl> should i use curl or wget?
<newbuntie> how do you exit man? :)
<wastrel> q
<newbuntie> thx
<allan> as a normal user, my wine drives are always missing, except that I will type the command sudo -s -H
<funkyHat> allan, run winecfg
<emanuelez> where do i find an howto to upgrade to dapper?
<kasuko> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kasuko> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<kasuko> Release:        5.10
<kasuko> Codename:       breezy
<vincenz> quacker: no I'm briefly sitting at my desktop to explain the problem
<vincenz> quacker: no partitions are moutned
<funkyHat> emanuelez, if you are asking that, you probably shouldn't be upgrading to dapper
<vincenz>  I try to delete partition /dev/sda6
<kasuko> am i a breezy
<kasuko> or a breezy compiled hoary
<vincenz> it says please try to unmount all partitions with logical number > 6
<funkyHat> emanuelez, dapper isn't released yet, and is unstable
<emanuelez> funkyHat: i know that
<quacker> vincenz, what software are you using?
<quacker>  ~:$ cat /proc/partitions
<colm> emanuelez, if you're feeling brave (since dapper is an experimental release ready to break your system at every turn) edit /etc/apt/sources.list - change breezy to dapper (except for user added repos) and then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.   THIS WILL PROBABLY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM in some wya...
<daiver> would anyone know something about external usb sound cards?
<allan> if I use the wine command I always had this error: "L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<allan> " unless I am a super user, does anybody have an idea?
<Kr0ntab> heya folks...
<Kr0ntab> hows it goim
<Kr0ntab> goin' even
<dabaR> goim OK here
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<quacker> colm, why not just install it on another partition rather than messing up his Breezy install (you can't go back)
<colm> quacker, indeed if you have a spare HD/partition - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-3/
<allan> " unless I am a super user, does anybody have an idea?
<wastrel> not everyone has exra partitions lying around
<sambagirl> saYS IT CANNOT FIND C COMPILER
<vincenz> quacker: found it
<sambagirl> this is possible?
<vincenz> quacker: I did swapoff -a
<wastrel> sambagirl:  did you install the build-essential package?
<funkyHat> allan, did you try running winecfg?
<joh6nn> sambagirl: are you sure you have gcc installed?
<allan> yes
<funkyHat> :(
<sambagirl> no let me try to install
<allan> it does nothing, how it help in anyway? how can i configure it?
<sambagirl> i thought it was included with ubuntu
<allan> if im not a super user, drives in the winecfg were still missing
<quacker> allan, set suid bit for the files (including directories) that you want to access
<colm> sambagirl, apt-get install build-essential
<Dasnipa`> i might recommend the latest version of wine... i think they are at 0.9.7 it compiles failr smoothly from source
<quacker>   chmod +s
<allan> sorry but I a 1week old ubuntu user, how can I use  set suid bit?
<sambagirl> is there an wasy way to do like apt-get gcc install
<sambagirl> ?
<Dasnipa`> it would be install before gcc
<funkyHat> sambagirl, do what colm said
<sambagirl> ok wget -q -O - http://easyinstall.citadel.org/install | sh
<Dasnipa`> but build-essential is what ya need
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm, i can't seem to change the wallpaper in xfce
<kasuko> how do I find out what kernal Im using
<bluefoxicy> uname -a
<sambagirl> drat it wants the cd rom brb
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know what exactly makes the ATI FireGL so much more expensive or better, than the ATI Radeon series?
<newbuntie> samba: what are you doing?
<tat2wolf> ubuntu newbi here...   never have used a debian system before.   Is there a configuration program that can be called from a terminal for system setup or things like that?
<Ramone> hey...anyone know if there's a way to install ubuntu from the livecd?
<wastrel> her apt repositories are set for the cd
<wastrel> tat2wolf:  did you look in the system menu?
<Ramone> other livecds i've had in the past have just had an "install" icon on the desktop
<sambagirl> i have to use the cd it asks for it. ubuntu rocks, i am going to have all my friends do it too. it's very neat.
<tat2wolf> wanted someting with more flexibility on it..
<tat2wolf> just installed ubuntu tonight... install went great..  will be using it from now on..
<sambagirl> this is gcc 3-3
<wastrel> tat2wolf:  what do you want to configure/
<sambagirl> tats2wolf be sure and downen oload Vlc - videolan and NVU and open office
<tat2wolf> I am used to something like linuxconfig under mandrake...    was wanting to try to install a smartcard reader..
<wastrel> tat2wolf:  for installing software use apt-get
<wastrel> tat2wolf:  apt-cache search is also useful
<sambagirl> can ubuntu run a gvc video card with 16 inputs/outputs?
<sambagirl> geovision - gvc
<fangorious> how do I check if my system is configured to think the hardware clock is in GMT or not?
<quacker> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<wastrel> fangorious:  hwclock
<GlumJester> Hello, newbie here. I need some help mounting a fat32 partition, and I have no clue on how to do it. Can someone help me?
<tat2wolf> thank you for the info...  once I get used to the system it will be better.. just gotta get over the learning curve first<G>
<fangorious> wastrel: thanks, that seems like something that should go in Time and Date Settings
<mustard5> GlumJester, you used the pastebin before?
<ubuntu> ok I'm on a live cd and have a unmounted ntfs partition. What now.
<Steve_p> Gnomines!
<GlumJester> mustard5, I'm not sure exactly what you're talking about
<mustard5> GlumJester, open this link in a browser please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mustard5> GlumJester, do you know where to find your terminal?
<GlumJester> yes
<GlumJester> mustard5, yes
<mustard5> GlumJester, k...type this in terminal and paste output into the pastebin (the URL I showed you)... sudo fdisk -l
<tat2wolf> has anybody used NetBSD and sushi.  is there a program like that on ubuntu?
<mustard5> GlumJester, thats an 'l' for Larry at the end of that command :)
<mqueiros> hello...
<ufo> does someone know nice gnome theme? with nice icons
<LiteHedded> how do I use egrep to find something either at the beginning or end of a line?
<mustard5> GlumJester, copy and paste the output into the box at the website..hit send..then paste the URL back in here..
<Younix> I tried Debian.
<Younix> It made me angry. :(
<GlumJester> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8797
<r4ge> Why?
<mqueiros> I'v just installed Ubuntu 5.10. I'v been using Linux for several years but never tried Ubuntu before... its great.
<mustard5> GlumJester, thanks..
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  ^ matches beginning $ matches end
<Younix> mqueiros, amen.
<r4ge> mqueiros, yeah :D
<mustard5> GlumJester, I'm on dialup so you might need to be patient while I load webpages ;)
<r4ge> fat32 is hda5
<GlumJester> mustard5, That's fine. :)
<r4ge> mustard5
<mattwestm> how do I install telnet?
<sambagirl> it taking forever to install Berkeley DB should it?
<mustard5> r4ge, k ..got it thanks :)
<r4ge> mattwestm, telnet client?
<sambagirl> telnet is instaleld matts
<sambagirl> installed
<LiteHedded> wastrel how do I do either or in the same command?
<mattwestm> no, install a telnet server
<mqueiros> I'v already forgotten how nice a distro can be, and only using one CD...
<sambagirl> yes i need to know this too
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  ah...  hm..  maybe "(^foo|foo$)"
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok...you want to set it up to mount at startup permanently?
<r4ge> sudo apt-cache search telnet
<LiteHedded> have an assignment i need to do this
<GlumJester> mustard5, yes, that would be great
<ubuntu> hey what does it mewan if a mount point does not exist?
<wastrel> oh i'm doing your homework?
<r4ge> that will show you a list of packages with the word 'telnet' in the description
<sambagirl> i see putty
<LiteHedded> :P
<sambagirl> i use putty to ssh from xp
<mustard5> GlumJester, one second...I'll just type out the command on my computer to get it in my head. :)
<LiteHedded> helping with my homework
<mqueiros> I used to use RPM, know I must use apt-get... can anyone give me some urls so that I can learn how to use APT ?
<r4ge> ubuntu, you are missing the directory you are trying to mount to
<ubuntu> Can I just make it?
<r4ge> man apt-get ;)
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok..open up a terminal...
<ubuntu> and then try to remount?
<r4ge> ubuntu yup
<wastrel> r4ge:  you don't need sudo for apt-cache search
<sambagirl> which telnet we should use for telnet server that is simple to do?
<GlumJester> mustard5, okay
<mustard5> GlumJester, we are going to create a directory to mount the drive on....
<mqueiros> Ok... fair enough... :) man apt-get will be... :)
<r4ge> wastrel, oh ok.:)
<sambagirl> telnetd?
<mustard5> GlumJester, any particular name you want this directory to have? :)
<ubuntu> arghhhh!
<wastrel> !apt
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<mustard5> GlumJester, 'windows' is a common option :)
<mattwestm> where are the ssh keys stored at?
<r4ge> I am used to running all my apt commands as root. ;)
<sambagirl> type apt-get telnetd
<ubuntu> Either the harddrive is already mounted or the folder is now ubsy
<sambagirl> yes
<zebraFusion> Does anyone know how to make gnome windows minimize to only the top portion of the window?
<wastrel> mattwestm:  ~/.ssh/
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo mkdir /media/windows     will do the job
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I have a small problem. When running the config for gmediaserver, I get this error: "configure: error: C compiler"
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  double-click the titlebar to roll up
<Nunquam_Fidelis> "cannot create executables"
<GlumJester> mustard5, hmm, I don't know if I want to call it that. :)
<zebraFusion> wastrel, that maximizes...
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok..just give me a name and we can work with that :)
<sambagirl> does berkeley db work for ubuntu?
<zebraFusion> wastrel, ideally I want it to ONLY close up to the titlebar
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  system > preferences > windows
<GlumJester> mustard5, I assume I change "windows" to "shared files" if I want to name it "shared files"?
<crimsun> sambagirl: ?
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok..well lets not have the space in there..as that just complicates the typing ;)
<GlumJester> mustard5, okay, sharedfiles it is.
<sambagirl> chao crimsun i am installing a bbs
<mustard5> GlumJester, so   you would type in terminal   sudo mkdir /media/sharedfiles
<sambagirl> bulletin board system. citadel. rooms based bbs.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm xfce is very good.
<sambagirl> it is installing berkeley db and is still doing this why is it taking so long?
<wastrel> Nunquam_Fidelis:  did you install the build-essential package?
<GlumJester> mustard5, okay, sharedfiles it is.
<zebraFusion> wastrel, perfect... Thanks
<kasuko> some one please help me
<GlumJester> mustard5, err, okay, done
<kasuko> I cant resart me gnome display manager
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok..so now we have created a 'mount point'...we need to edit the /etc/fstab file which controls what is mounted at startup
<Nunquam_Fidelis> wastrel: oops, ty
<mustard5> GlumJester, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu   (gnome or kde)?
<dylan_> can somebody help me network my two boxes together?
<GlumJester> mustard5, gnome
<wastrel> dylan_:  shouldn't be too difficult
<dylan_> wastrel, im new to it all
<wastrel> dylan_:  hopefully...
<kasuko> Can anyone help me?
<mustard5> GlumJester, k...so so we type   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<wastrel> dylan_:  what are you trying to do?  you have a router?  just a crossover cable?
<mustard5> GlumJester, you should have a text editor open now showing the contents of /etc/fstab
<sambagirl> crimsun it is installing berkeley db and is still doing this why is it taking so long?
<dylan_> wastrel, i have a router
<GlumJester> mustard5, correct.
<sambagirl> nevermind it has finished :D
<httpdss> kasuko: whats the prob?
<chris86wm> what is the location of the directory of C header files in ubuntu?
<sambagirl> installing citadel now
<mustard5> GlumJester, k...I'll show you the line you need to add to then end of the list
<sambagirl> what is bbs100?
<kasuko> I cant restart my gnome display manager
<wastrel> dylan_:  ok, everything's plugged in & all your link lights are lit?  what step are you at?
<dylan_> wastrel, im trying to share files and folders without having to log in every dang time.  everything is connected
<crimsun> sambagirl: dist-upgrade to dapper?
<mustard5> GlumJester, /dev/hda5    /media/sharedfiles vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<sambagirl> if telnet server is not installed it will be impossible for anyone to telnet ot it right?
<wastrel> chris86wm:  /usr/include ?
<sambagirl> crimsun what is dapper?
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<sambagirl> dapper dan? john gotti?
<wastrel> dylan_:  ahh i thought you meant "connect" you want to share stuff - i have no idea ;] 
<kasuko> httpdss: I cant restart my gnome display manager
<chris86wm> wastrel: i see a c++ folder, that it?
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<jetscreamer> kasuko:
<mattwestm> what is wrong when is says "connection refused" when I try and telnet my ubuntu server?
<mustard5> GlumJester, when you have finished entering that..I would suggest you open a new pastebin link at the pastbin site and show what your changes are
<jetscreamer> add sudo
<wastrel> chris86wm:  have you installed the build-essential package?
<GlumJester> mustard5, ok, pasted, though I see that I already have a line that starts with /dev/hda5
<chris86wm> wastrel: yes i believe so
<Xenix> aloo all
<r4ge> mattwestm, is telnetd running?
<httpdss> kasuko: try getting vesa driver an see what happens
<sambagirl> chao Xenix
<Xenix> any body help me
<dylan_> sambagirl, can you please help me share files with another ubuntu machine without having to log in every time?  im having issues logging in, too - i cant share anything!
<kasuko> im stuck in command line
<mattwestm> how do I start telnetd?
<kasuko> and I dont know any command lines
<r4ge> sudo /etc/init.d/telnetd start
<mustard5> GlumJester, ah ok..well paste the whole contents of the file in the pastebin and show me the link...I suspect we would just remove the old line
<wastrel> chris86wm:  apt-cache policy build-essential
<sambagirl> dylan_ hold on
<jetscreamer> kasuko: what vid card?
<wetland> quit
<kasuko> Nvidia Geforce 6200
<r4ge> I'm in windows so i cant verify that, but i beleave that is the location of the script
<Xenix> i cant using therithmbox for play mp3
<mattwestm> is says "telnetd not found"
<Xenix> i cant using therythmbox for play mp3
<chris86wm> wastrel: ok....
<GlumJester> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8798 that's after I pasted the line
<jetscreamer> kasuko: i came in late, did it work before for you in ubuntu?
<wastrel> chris86wm:  so is it installed ?  :] 
<r4ge> mattwestm, is it installed?
<chris86wm> wastrel: says Installed 11.1
<mattwestm> I did apt-get install telnetd
<mustard5> GlumJester, got it...loading now...
<chris86wm> wastrel: so yes
<wastrel> hmm... i would think that c library would be essential heh
<mustard5> GlumJester, yeah..just remove the old line referring to /dev/hda5
<whiter> how can i play a video like this
<Xenix> sambagirl: help me pls
<whiter> http://www.click2houston.com/video/7083898/detail.html
<mustard5> GlumJester, then save the file
<whiter> i want to play it in firefox but it says i need a plugin
<whiter> which turns out to be windows media player and well, you know...
<kasuko> jetscreamer: yes my ubuntu worked and I tried to update the nvidia driver
<zebraFusion> Can someone help me get my video drivers configured correctly?
<jetscreamer> whiter: mplayer-mozilla maybe, but it's not in regular sources
<whiter> k
<GlumJester> mustard5, and close the editor, I assume
<chris86wm> wastrel: do you happen to know where the directory for it is?
<whiter> i got the multiverse working
<GlumJester> mustard5, rigght?
<zebraFusion> When I play video it plays at like 4fps
<jetscreamer> kasuko: you mean you got off the nv driver and tried to install some flavor of the nvidia one?
<Xenix> how can player u mp3 in ubuntu
<mustard5> GlumJester, save and close the editor yep
<GlumJester> mustard5, k
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok..one more command..
<whiter> Xenix - XMMS
<mustard5> GlumJester, mount -a
<r4ge> mattwestm, try it without the d, if that fails have a look in /etc/init.d/ and see if there is a script called telnet-server or something like that
<zebraFusion> How can I recompile xorg.conf
<dylan_> sambagirl, tell me when you're ready
<mustard5> GlumJester, look for an icon on desktop or report any error messages
<r4ge> I am not in ubuntu so i cant comfirm the file name
<jetscreamer> !info mplayer-mozilla
<kasuko> jetscreamer: I didnt have the kernal sorce so it failed
<sambagirl> dylan_ okie dokie
<Xenix> whiter: E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<sambagirl> dylan_ we need go to different channel
<GlumJester> mustard5, it's telling me "only root can do that." that just means I precede the command by sudo, right?
<sambagirl> dyaln_ join #rio
<Xenix> so what can i do
<kyo> is rlogin and rsh disabled by default in ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> kasuko: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` or whatever the ubuntu headers are called
<mustard5> GlumJester, correct
<mattwestm> doesn't work with just telnet
<dylan_> sambagirl, join abc123help
<whiter> E: Invalid operation mplayer-mozilla
<jetscreamer> linux-headers, ubuntu-headers...
<whiter> Xenix you need multiverse
<mattwestm> and, there was nothing in the init.d dir with telnet in it
<kasuko> jetscreamer: I was trying to use crystal space but I kept getting a no 3D driver so I was following some how to
<kasuko> jetscreamer: I dont know what the headers are either
<GlumJester> mustard5, uhh, no new icon, no error messages.
<Xenix> whiter:  how can i get it
<httpdss> kasuko:  on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change the driver to vesa ... you probably have somewhere where it says nvidia
<mustard5> GlumJester, hmm ok..is the icon hidden under any other icons?
<Xenix> cause it first time using ubuntu
<GlumJester> mustard5, nope.
<jetscreamer> kasuko: it's really easy with the nvidia-installer, but non-supported. there is an ubuntu way, but i don't know it. which method were you attempting.
<mustard5> GlumJester, we might need to umount it first
<Xenix> whiter:  cause it first time using ubuntu
<kasuko> jetscreamer: it failed in the nvidia-installer
<mustard5> GlumJester, I'm going to be  bit hit or miss here..so bear with me.. :)
<jetscreamer> kasuko: /join #nvidia
<r4ge> mattwestm, did you install telnet or telnetd?
<DCCOLE> I need to find a program to make Music
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo umount /windows
<httpdss> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<GlumJester> mustard5, I don't mind.
<mustard5> GlumJester, just checking there to see its still not mounted on the old point
<GlumJester> mustard5, you mean /sharedfiles?
<mustard5> GlumJester, I'll do that one next :)
<chris86wm> does anyone know the location of the kernel headers?
<alphy> I just found an old MP3 player and I can't get it to connect via USB, anybody help?
<coolbeing> did Flight 4 come out yet ?
<mqueiros> what is the diference between Universe and Multiverse repos ?
<DCCOLE> I need to find a program to make Music
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo umount /media/sharedfiles
<httpdss> chris86wm: /usr/src
<basic`> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<r4ge> chris86wm, /usr/src/linux/include ?
<GlumJester> mustard5, I umounted windows and shared files appeared on the desktop
<chris86wm> when i go to /usr/src i dont see anything
<mustard5> GlumJester, ah ok..thats what I was thinking was the problem...it was already mounted on the mount point /windows so that caused a problem
<mustard5> GlumJester, I assume it should work like clockwork now :)
<alphy> anyone help with MP3 player problem?
<mustard5> GlumJester, try browsing the files
<chris86wm> r4ge: i see an rpm folder
<donofrio_> i need an active directory for linux, aka openldap, kerb5, dns, samba how do I get this distro to do it all
<pianoboy3333> If there are two terminals open, how would you write from one to the other
<GlumJester> mustard5, ah, okay. Thank you much.
<r4ge> You dont have them installed then :P
<chris86wm> r4ge: yes i do
<r4ge> unles ubuntu stores them in some strange place
<GlumJester> mustard5, browsing the files will be difficult, as there's nothing on there :)
<mustard5> GlumJester, heheh ok :)
<chris86wm> r4ge: i installed build-essentials
<GlumJester> mustard5, Thanks much!
<mustard5> GlumJester, well chuck something in it and see how you go :)
<mustard5> GlumJester, no problem anytime
<alphy> someone please help me......
<r4ge> chris86wm, are you trying to get VMware going/
<httpdss> chris86wm: did you get the header package ?
<chris86wm> yes, and i believe so
<mustard5> GlumJester, just for you reference..I was using this as a reference... http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, where do I get the java thing
<zebraFusion> !info vmware
<chris86wm> i did this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<heliotrope> how do i install the java plugin for firefox
<_jason> ubotu: tell heliotrope about java
<pianoboy3333> ubotu: tell heliotrope about restrictedformats
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: ?
<jetscreamer> ubotu: find 2.6.12-10
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: remeber, yesterday, jhymn, needed java, but devel kit?
<alphy> anyone know where I can get drivers for my MP3 player for linux?
<chris86wm> It says 0 upgraded, 0 remove and 0 not upgraded
<jdigital> I'm moving some partitions about in Linux and formatting some things! Can anyone help me out?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: didn't you install the sun jdk?
<GlumJester> mustard5, ah, thanks
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what is that?
<crimsun> the java development kit
<jdigital> I'm finding myself baffled here.
<chris86wm> any ideas?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, i'll get that now
<zebraFusion> does Dapper rely on old the older Linux kernel?
<zebraFusion> Because in GRUB I have 2.6.14 and 2.6.15
<pianoboy3333> ubotu: tell crimsun about restrictedformats
<zebraFusion> and when I deleted 14 it said it was still active
<wastrel> chris86wm:  there's nothing in /usr/include ?
<alphy> ANYONE?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I used that page to get java
<_jason> ubotu: tell alphy about anyone
<jdigital> I wanna see
<jdigital> ubotu: tell me about anyone
<GlumJester> mustard5, hmm... I can't create a folder.
<chris86wm> wastrel: what am i looking for in /usr/include?
<wastrel> chris86wm:  headers
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok..what error you getting?
<wastrel> chris86wm:  /usr/include/linux i believe
<chris86wm> would that be in the /usr/include/linux folder?
<chris86wm> yes
<GlumJester> I'm right clicking, and the "create a folder" is greyed out
<jdigital> I'd like some guidance on how to use fdisk
<chris86wm> im in that now
<alphy> _jason, lol, that's funny.  you don't by chance know where to get MP3 player drivers do you?
<GlumJester> mustard5, I'm right clicking, and the "create a folder" is greyed out
<_jason> alphy: heh no sorry
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: or do I need to now get the jdk from java.com?
<mustard5> GlumJester, k..well we should probably umount it then do a mount -a again
<mustard5> GlumJester, so...
<jdigital> I'm uninstalling Ubuntu, installing Windows and then installing Kubuntu as dualboot
<Mordof> anyone have experience installing tv tuners?
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo umount /media/sharedfiles
<mustard5> GlumJester, then mount -a
<jdigital> Mordof: I think there's a program callled dscaler that works with those
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: did you install a jdk or a jre?
<Mordof> jdigital, thanks :)
<pianoboy3333> jdigital: y?
<mustard5> GlumJester, if we still have problems I'll try something else
<alphy> _jason, I'm trying to connect via USB, is there a way to just mount it do I actually need a driver?
<coulix> hi guys i m looking for a php app, that produce image with statistics about the server, i found the name yesterday but lost it, any ideas ?
<jdigital> pianoboy3333: why?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what's the difference? I don't think I have the development kit....
<Mordof> jdigital, package not found, where do i get it from?
<GlumJester> mustard5, no errors, same problem.
<pianoboy3333> jdigital: y don't u just install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu?
<_jason> alphy: my usb key just mounts automatically.  Check 'dmesg| tail' before and after you plug it in
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: dpkg -l \*j2sdk\*|grep ^ii
<Mordof> coulix, it uses the gdi library, try GDI Server Statistics
<pianoboy3333> jdigital: then you select kubuntu and set it as default
<coulix> ok thks
<mustard5> GlumJester, hmmm..I'm wondering whether we should change the ownership of the /media/sharedfiles folder...
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: no packages matched
<Mordof> coulix, if you find it i wanna check it out
<jdigital> pianoboy3333: I've gone and messed up a bunch of things and feel like a re-install, and besides which it's easier to go dualboot if you install Windows first and Linux second
<mustard5> GlumJester, umount the /media/sharedfiles first
<pianoboy3333> jdigital: ok
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp here?
<greenman> how do I make it so emacs will always automatically turn on syntax hightlighting? right now I need to turn it on everytime I open it
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo umount /media/sharedfiles
<Mordof> jdigital, yeah, you dont have to do anything, linux install does it for you
<jdigital> Oh, and my Linux partition is too small
<GlumJester> mustard5, k, done
<alphy> _jason, well I have 2 players (different brands), one works just fine, the other (older one) just says "waiting" on the screen forever
<jdigital> I'm moving the partitions about so I can have it bigger
<mustard5> GlumJester, k in the next command I need you to substitute your user name for the words 'user' ok?
<GlumJester> mustard5, k
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo chown user.user /media/sharedfiles
<pianoboy3333> crimsun do I want the SDK?
<chris86wm> alright well i sorted that out, now it gives me another error "The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.11) does not match your running
<chris86wm> kernel (version 2.6.12-10-386).  Even if the module were to compile
<chris86wm> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel."
<_jason> alphy: don't know
<jdigital> fdisk is telling me one thing, gparted is telling me another
<mustard5> GlumJester, that should make the folder 'owned' by your username
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: do I want the SDK?
<mustard5> GlumJester, I'm a bit mystified why we need to do it..but I think its a way around this...
<mustard5> GlumJester,  :)
<Mordof> anyone know anything about installing a conexant x2388 tv tuner?
<GlumJester> mustard5, no errors.
<mustard5> GlumJester, k..now we do a mount -a again
<mustard5> GlumJester, mount -a just mounts everything in /etc/fstab
<dylan_> does anybody know where i can get an original smb.conf file ?
<GlumJester> mustard5, no errors, still can't create a folder
<sambagirl> can someone tell me where it installed citadel on here?
<CanadianSnow> how do I run partition majic or whatever?
<wastrel> chris86wm:  maybe install linux-source-2.6.12
<mustard5> GlumJester, ok...I'm going to try just a manual mount...its possible on a reboot it will work fine..but for now we will try manually
<jdigital> So anyway, Windows won't let me install to this partition and I'm wondering how to work fdisk
<GlumJester> mustard5, unless you want me to reboot. It won't take too long
<wastrel> jdigital:  very carefully
<jdigital> wastrel: That much I have taken care to do :)
<romulognomo> hi, I need help to install compiz. Can you help me?
<bjo> hi
<mustard5> GlumJester, the linux purist would say 'its not necessary'..so we should try this first :)
<chris86wm> wastrel: this is all so complecated
<GlumJester> mustard5, heh.
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo umount /media/sharedfiles
<mustard5> GlumJester, sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/sharedfiles/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<romulognomo> i using breezy
<jdigital> I'd like to just wipe the drive, but there's a 100GB partition half-full of stuff I have
<dylan_> can somebody help me network my two systems together?
<romulognomo> is there anyway to run compiz on it?
<dabaR> dylan_: how?
<romulognomo> and Xorg 7?
<Engla> dylan_: should be easy
<wastrel> jdigital:  you want to delete the partition?
<dylan_> Engla, i just want to share files with either samba or nfs, if it really matters
<mustard5> GlumJester, I'll try to get that all on one line
<mustard5> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/sharedfiles/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<GlumJester> mustard5, no errors, sharedfiles reappears on desktop.
<jdigital> I want to install Windows to this 10GB partition, so I'm trying to format it as FAT32 first
<jdigital> the installer is not liking my attempts though
<jdigital> and fdisk thinks it's linux formatted
<mustard5> GlumJester, menu options greyed out?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no, follow the directions on restrictedformats to install a java sdk
<GlumJester> mustard5, still greyed
<mustard5> GlumJester, bah! :)
<mustard5> GlumJester, hehehe
<romulognomo> anyone here can help me installing compiz and xgl and xorg 7?
<_jason> romulognomo: #ubuntu-xgl
<mustard5> GlumJester, frustrating. :)
<mustard5> GlumJester, reboot? :P
<GlumJester> mustard5, yeah :) I'll be back in less than 5 minutes.
<romulognomo> tx
<sambagirl> what is the command for installing telnetd server again please?
<dylan_> Engla, im very frustrated....all i had to do in Hoary was stick the two PCs into the router
<wastrel> jdigital:  have you looked at cfdisk?  it's a little more user-friendly
<jdigital> aha
<jdigital> cfdisk is what I used last time but I forgot the name, thanks
<CanadianSnow> how do I run partition majic or whatever?
<twb> Do "breezy" and "dapper" correspond to Debian's "sarge" and "etch" respectively?
<Drac[Server] > I did an update - upgraded a bunch of packages, and now my GNOME system monitor applet doesn't work properly. What happened?
<alphy> anyone help me with getting an mp3 player to work with my computer?
<dabaR> twb: no
<dabaR> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<jdigital> Uh-oh, very strange! I had a big partition that was NTFS and I used gparted to convert it to FAT32. gparted thinks my big partition is FAT32 and I have it mounted as one, but cfdisk thinks it's NTFS!
<dabaR> jdigital: umount
<LiteHedded> 2
<mustard5> wb GlumJester
<GlumJester> mustard5, seems to work, now.
<mustard5> GlumJester, hehe...
<mustard5> GlumJester, I hope so :)
<GlumJester> mustard5, Thanks again for all your help
<mustard5> GlumJester, I'm running out of ideas...my next step was to look for disk errors :)
<twb> dabaR: so breezy is not the current stable release?
<alphy> someone, please help me with getting my mp3 player to connect to my computer?
<GlumJester> mustard5, haha
<jdigital> dabaR: still thinks it's NTFS
<CanadianSnow> how do I run partition magic or whatever?
<carpediem> jdigital: do some searching on "2.6 kernel gparted disk geometry"
<romulognomo> nobody answers at ubuntu-xgl :(
<mustard5> GlumJester, k..happing linuxing ;)
<CanadianSnow> or gparted?
<mebaran151> how do I fix my ethernet
<dabaR> twb: breezy is the current stable release.
<mebaran151> I've tried both static and dynamic ip
<mebaran151> but the packets do not seem to reach the router
<CanadianSnow> hit it with a rusty stick mebaran
<mebaran151> they are all lost
<mebaran151> CanadianSnow: tried that
<CanadianSnow> lol nice
<lordpau> alphy..SPM
<mebaran151> now I have a dented case and broken ethernet
<wastrel> mebaran151:  link lights are on?
<mebaran151> yep
<mebaran151> links are up
<alphy> lordpau, SPM?
<mebaran151> and the kernel even says when the link goes up and down
<lordpau> yeah
<romulognomo> does enybody here knows at least if it works on breezy?
<CanadianSnow> check the router settings?
<mebaran151> but the packets seem to fail to reach their destination
<mebaran151> I'm running a WRT54GC
<wastrel> mebaran151:  so you can't ping your router
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> router won't ping
<alphy> lordpau, what do you mean?  SPM?
<lordpau> your not running ubuntu?
<jdigital> Oof, this isn't looking good.
<lordpau> Synaptic
<Mordof> anyone know where i could get information on installing my tv tuner driver and a program for it
<Mordof> ?
<wastrel> mebaran151:  can you ping your network card's ip ?
<lordpau> Package
<carpediem> jdigital: I know....I've dealt with it, only reason I knew what to tell you.
<DCCOLE> Can i use Cinelera with UBUNTU
<mustard5> Mordof, what type of card you using?
<CanadianSnow> how do i get to gparted or something to re-partition stuff!?!?!?
* CanadianSnow whines
<mebaran151> it looks like the tx packets are failing
<Mordof> mustard5, Conexant x2388 AFAIK, the MSI TV Anywhere MAster
<mebaran151> CanadianShow, there's a livecd
<mebaran151> burn it
<Mordof> mustard5, ubuntu picks it up as the winfast tv tuner
<jdigital> carpediem: Yeah, it's handy when you bump into other people who solved the same prolems
<mustard5> Mordof, hmm havent encountered that one before
<wastrel> mebaran151:  what does the route command show?
<DCCOLE> Can i use Cinelera with UBUNTU
<mustard5> Mordof, have you tried it with xawtv?
<carpediem> jdigital: heh, I didn't solve anything.  My data luckily wasn't lost, but Windows was ubootable
<Mordof> mustard5, no i havent, i have no idea where to start, how do i get that
<liable> DCCOLE: yes, you have our permission.
<twb> Is there an Ubuntu archive for Debian/experimental packages?
<Xenix> how to get sources.list for update my system
<jdigital> carpediem: I'm installing Windows to a fresh partition. Is this likely to cause me some problems?
<coolbeing> did Flight 4 come out yet ?
<mebaran151> route shows
<mustard5> Mordof, well I had to fiddle around a bit with some other programs, but I'll try to get you started
<Xenix> how to get "sources.list" for update my system
<Mordof> mustard5, currently dling xawtv
<DCCOLE> haha
<Mordof> mustard5, tyvm
<_jason> Xenix: what version are you using now?
<carpediem> jdigital: no, except it will overwrite grub, and you'll have to reinstall grub.
<DCCOLE> Does it work with UBUNTU
<CanadianSnow> mebarab151 i dont have it, it should be on here, is it not?
<mustard5> Mordof, I used scantv I think to scan for channels
<Xenix> 5.10
<DCCOLE> Liable: Is there a PAckage for it??
<carpediem> jdigital: at least, no problem that I know of.  Nothing is for sure of course.
<_jason> Xenix: so you want breezy-update and security repos?
<mustard5> Mordof, I had to muck around telling it about what video device I was using and some vbi setting with the scantv command
<Mordof> mustard5, i only want input from my vcr to record vhs to dvd
<mebaran151> there are two listings: localnet * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 eth0
<mustard5> Mordof, ah ok...
<liable> !info cinelera
<mebaran151> and
<mebaran151> default
<mustard5> Mordof, havent done that myself..but using xawtv is a start anyway
<Xenix> _jason:  yah
<CanadianSnow> !gpartition
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DCCOLE> Can i use Cinelera with UBUNTU????
<CanadianSnow> !gpartition
<mustard5> Mordof, if its loading drivers for it thats positive anyway...hopefully they just work
<Drac[Server] > twb, are you disappointed in the apparent limitation of your default repositories? Go to "Settings > Repositories" in Synaptic and enable all of them by going to "Settings" checking "Show disabled software resources" and checking off all disabled repositories. Uncheck the CD, while you're at it, if it's enabled - it's fairly useless.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Xenix about easysource
<zebraFusion> Do many people opt to compile all software they want from source?
<CanadianSnow> !partition
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CanadianSnow
<jdigital> carpediem: What's worrying is that all my data is on this partition, and that while gparted reports it as FAT32 and it works just like FAT32, cfdisk reports it as NTFS
<Mythri1> is there any way to tell if a smb.conf file has the correct syntax?
<wastrel> mebaran151:  do you have 2 network cards?  ... could be plugged into the wrong one?
<_jason> Xenix: make sure you select 'updates' and 'security' before generating your /etc/apt/sources.list on that site that ubotu linked you to
<Mordof> mustard5, how do i tell if it "just works"
<kyo> is rlogin and rsh disabled by default in ubuntu?
<twb> Drac[Server] : I don't do synaptic.
<wastrel> (i've done that)
<regeya> DCCOLE: Cinelerra is "usable" but only as "usable" as it is on other platforms.  In other words, yes, but no.
<mebaran151> nope
<mebaran151> only one
<mebaran151> the weird thing
<mebaran151> is use is 0
<mebaran151> and the gateway is 0.0.0.0
<mebaran151> that seems rather odd
<mustard5> Mordof, hehe..not too sure really...if you get a signal from your vcr I suppose :)
<Drac[Server] > twb, then you're in for a bumpier ride. You'll want to uncomment or add the backports repositories and such in your sources.list file.
<zebraFusion> do many people that use Ubuntu compile everything from source?
<Xenix> _jason: ok
<regeya> any piece of software where changelogs list less crashiness as a milestone isn't anything I run after
<CanadianSnow> !gparted
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<twb> Drac[Server] : btdt
<Mordof> mustard5, all i get is blue screen, but i dont know how to change the channel
<Drac[Server] > twb, ?
<DCCOLE> Okay
* CanadianSnow gives ubotu the finger
<twb> btdt is Been There, Done That.
<CanadianSnow> you cant have a cat, ur a bot stupid
<DCCOLE> well what are some good movie design apps for linux???
<jdigital> uh-oh
<regeya> the thing I don't get is that the broadcast2000 authors are writing cinelerra but bc2000 was ended due to, um, weird legal issues, but somehow cinelerra is ok
<jdigital> Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table.
<mustard5> Mordof, one second..I'm being overwhelmed by chat messages on skype :)
<regeya> DCCOLE beats me; I'm still looking. :-(  depends on what your needs are, I suppose.  what *are* your needs, by the way?
<DCCOLE> HAHA
<DCCOLE> ummm....
<twb> I want the emacs-snapshot packages from debian/experimental; I was wondering if I should just add the debian/experimental archive of if there is a better way.
<DCCOLE> Just something to edit movies
<Drac[Server] > twb, those should provide all the applications you could possibly want. If you want other ones, it's possible to add Debian repositories, but it's NOT a good idea. Things can get as rough as running Debian SID, depending on what you install.
<liable> avidemux
<DCCOLE> like if i have jpg and want to make them into a movie
<twb> Drac[Server] : well, I'm pinning.
<Drac[Server] > twb, pinning?
<liable> http://www.linuxartist.org/video-anim.html
<twb> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<regeya> DCCOLE: depends on what you mean by 'edit movies'...if I suggest kino in a second and you say 'hah that's not a movie editor' I'm going off for a drink
<twb> http://wiki.debian.org/AptPinning
<wastrel> kino eh
<Kelerion-flux> we have anyone here that is *really* good with xorg.conf's?
<regeya> kino's ok for home movies
<Drac[Server] > twb, might I suggest building your desired programs from source? It's a safer, smarter option.
* regeya defends himself quickly
<twb> Drac[Server] : uh, that is a pita.
<twb> If I wanted to build from source I'd damn well use LFS.
<colm> Kelerion-flux,  I'm not
<mustard5> Mordof, I'm assuming you still need to tune in the 'vcr' channel..?
<wastrel> building emacs... yikes :] 
<twb> Kelerion-flux: I am.
<Mordof> mustard5, yes
<mustard5> Mordof, if so I think you might need to check out scantv
<Eleaf> hey
<Mordof> mustard5, im trying, i cant get it to start
<mustard5> Mordof, you might need to install that via synaptic
<Kelerion-flux> I have a triple-head ati card setup.. and am having majors problems
<Eleaf> Does anybody know of any h.264 decoders for linux ?  :(
<Drac[Server] > twb, building from source is always a good idea, and makes as much sense as using binaries. I've been through both Debian and Gentoo, and I know quite a bit about both worlds. Building from source is the safest choice.
<sri> howdy
<mustard5> Mordof, ah ok...bear with me as I'm not that good at this myself :)
<twb> Drac[Server] : bullshit.
<Drac[Server] > twb, there isn't an "apt-get build" for nothing, you know. :P
<twb> Drac[Server] : cf. Reflections on Trusting Trust.
<lakcaj> Eleaf, hey :)  have you tried mplayer?
<mustard5> Mordof, you used the pastebin before?
<sri> I'm using dapper (yeah I know it's not supported yet), but has anybody running it see a problem with nvidia-glx not installing the /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx file?
<zebraFusion> How can I reconfigure xorg.conf
<Mordof> mustard5, no i know, i appreciate the help. you are still far more experienced than me
<Mordof> mustard5, yes
<mustard5> !tell Mordof about the pastebin
<Eleaf> lakcaj, hey!
<lakcaj> zebraFusion, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Drac[Server] > Can somebody back me up here before this fool builds up an unstable system?
<sri> zebraFusion: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> Mordof, ah ok..can you pastebin the output of scantv?
<regeya> Drac[Server] , only if you're auditing your own code...
<zebraFusion> Thanks
<Eleaf> lakcaj, I'll try it again, do I need any other libraries?
<Mordof> mustard5, yup, hold on
<lakcaj> Eleaf, no idea man... just a suggestion.  Maybe vlc is worth a try too.
<Daverag> Anybody can tell me how to compile fglrx module and have the kernel acknowledge it properly?
<Eleaf> alright
<Eleaf> I'm thinking I might need some libraries, I'm not finding much though lakcaj
<regeya> Drac[Server] , if someone's willing to live with the possibility of breaking a system by mixing sources, more power to 'em.  I managed to build many an unstable package by using gentoo.
<Drac[Server] > regeya, it's still more stable than trying to mix Debian packages in with Ubuntu. Also, sometimes Ubuntu doesn't catch up with the more obscure programs, and .deb packages simply aren't available.
<Mordof> mustard5, http://pastebin.com/560622
<wastrel> Daverag:  there's a fglrx package, you don't need to compile
<twb> Dudes, *pinning*.
<larry> hihi
<Daverag> wastrel: ok but my kernel still uses 8.21.7 instead of 8.22.5
<kyo> hi larry
<Kelerion-flux> ok - triple head setup.. all monitors 17" lcd's.. onboard x300 (monitor 1).. x700 pro dual-head (2 and 3).. running with this xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/560593
<mustard5> Mordof, k..checking it out
<regeya> Drac[Server] , I only build when .debs aren't available these days.  I loooooove pinning.
<Mordof> mustard5, it says /dev/vbi failed, i dont think it thinks i have a tv tuner...
<Kelerion-flux> 3 monitor is somehow a clone of 2 with a lower res
<Mythri1> Where is testparam located?
<Kelerion-flux> thats the first problem
<Drac[Server] > regeya, well, I don't like pinning. Go talk to somebody who will help you. It probably works the same way as Debian. Just dump some Debian repository addresses in there.
<Mordof> Kelerion-flux, which vid card is 3 on?
<twb> Kelerion-flux: you only have one Monitor.
<Kelerion-flux> x700 secondary
<mustard5> Mordof, you might need to add some options to the command
<Kelerion-flux> they are all identical monitors
<Drac[Server] > Pinning screwed my Debian installation over. It's the main reason why I moved on to Gentoo in the first place. :|
<Mordof> mustard5, ok, im not sure which, any siggestions?
<Mordof> Kelerion-flux, its possible you have made an error in your xorg.conf
<OmegaAlpha> anyone have a personal fav media player... and one that plays .wmv extension
<mustard5> Mordof, well firstly you can read the manual by typing man scantv
<mustard5> Mordof, look for options on setting the vbi device
<Siegfrid> mplayer?
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: mplayer with w32codecs
<Kelerion-flux> it's identical to the other device options in xorg.. same as x300 and x700 primary
<Daverag> I used the ati installer package, built packages for dapper, dpkg them all, compiled the kernel source, did module-assistant prepare, update, a-i fglrx, and depmod.. what am i missing?
<mustard5> Mordof, have a look in your /dev/ directory for a reference to 'vbi'
<mustard5> Mordof, you might find its listed as 'vbi0'
<Mordof> got it :)
<Mordof> hold on
<Mordof> SWEET! it found channels!
<Mordof> i did scantv -a -C /dev/vbi0
<Mordof> scanning absolutely all ranges n stuff
<Mordof> :D its my vcr, it picked up channel 3!
<Mordof> mustard5, tyvm
<Mordof> now to figure out how to record and burn
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<mustard5> Mordof, ok..well it might scan forever
<dabaR> :P
<Mordof> mustard5, its on channel 22 currently
<alex_> helloo
<mustard5> Mordof, you will probably have to fiddle with things a bit :)
<regeya> Drac[Server] , it's all dependent on what you're pinning, how, and how careful you are--same as when you unmask packages on a Gentoo box, y'know?
<Mordof> mustard5, yeah, i just needed help getting started, didnt know any programs to use. funny, ubuntu downloaded scantv for m
<Mordof> for me*
<alex_> im having problems with mp3
<Kelerion-flux> ok - have fixed the cloning problem.. now why is monitor 3 at a lower res?
<Mordof> Kelerion-flux, specify it at a higher one
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, thanks i have it but i get a an error when i try executing it
<twb> It's all "gentoo, gentoo, gentoo".  Nobody uses lunar anymore.
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: what would that error be?
<Kelerion-flux> Mordof: did you see my pastebin?
<Mordof> Kelerion-flux, no
<Kelerion-flux> http://pastebin.com/560593
<mustard5> Mordof, ok ..good luck anyway :)
<Mordof> mustard5, thanks :) ill probably come back asking for more help if i get stuck :P
<alex_> i need a good tool for mp3!!!!
<twb> alex_: mpg321.
<mebaran151> I'm running a static ip
<Kelerion-flux> added "Screen 0" and "Screen 1" to the device sections to fix the cloning of 2 and 3
<mebaran151> because dhcp just seems not to work with my router
<mebaran151> and my nforce4 nic
<mebaran151> what can I do
<alex_> mpg321???? mmm
<regeya> alex_, i need a good tool for jpg!!!
<mustard5> Mordof, hehe ok
<twb> regeya: imagemagick :P
<overridex> is there a site around with more themes for usplash?
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, "New_Face failed. MAybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<wastrel> mebaran151:  you're sure it's a unique ip ? no other hosts on the lan using it
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: install mplayer-fonts
<regeya> twp hehe
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, I checked to see if i have subfont.ttf folder/file and it doesnt exist
<regeya> imagemagick rawks
<mustard5> Mordof, you might have to run xawtv using the same type of thing referring to 'vbi0'
<Mordof> mustard5, yeah, possibly
<mustard5> Mordof, you also need to create a file in your $HOME using scantv called .xawtv
<Mordof> mustard5, but this at least tells me that ubuntu picked up my tv tuner perfectly :)
<Mythri1> what is the easiest (noob here) firewall to set up (Kubuntu)?
<mustard5> Mordof, instructions are in the manual for scantv anyway :)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I installed JDK, where/how do I find out where it is?
<alex_> sobody any application for MP3
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, nice n easy.. thanks buddy!
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: np
<dabaR> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pianoboy3333> !jdk
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<alex_> oka
<mebaran151> wastrel
<romulognomo> how can I upgrade to drapper?
<mebaran151> completely sure
<_jason> romulognomo: what is drapper?
<romulognomo> just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mebaran151> I think it must be a driver problem
<Mordof> Kelerion-flux, why not do Left, Middle Left Of Left, Right Left of Middle?
<romulognomo> isn it drapper drake?
<pianoboy3333> romulognomo: there is no drapper, it's draper no 1, and it's not out yet
<mebaran151> as more packets seem to go through the lo than through eth0
<Mordof> er
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<Mordof> Middle Right of Left, Right Right of Middle
<romulognomo> lol
<romulognomo> sorry.
<Daverag> _jason: change all references from breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update , then apt-get dist-upgrade
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, its like Breezy  but a different and newer kind
<Daverag> _jason: and good luck
<romulognomo> for that ai couldnt find little things on the foruns...
<_jason> romulognomo: i think above was for you^
<Kelerion-flux> thats what I have
<Mordof> mustard5, lol, apparently i have channel 77 too
<mustard5> Mordof, :)
<_jason> Mordof: playboy?
<Kelerion-flux> Middle, Left - Left of Middle, Right - Right of Middle
<pianoboy3333> How could I find out where my java devel kit is for a var in the JHymn run file?
<alex_> im triying to conec my cpu to a network
<Mordof> _jason, this is the input on my tv tuner with only my vcr plugged in, sadly, no. but right shortly im getting a starchoice reciever in my room, so sure :P
<Daverag> no matter what I do, no matter how much I delete the original fglrx.ko file and recompile the kernel source and install it, i still get the old fglrx 8.21.7 in there
<alex_> y have a network with 10 winxp and 6 mac osx
<_jason> Mordof: ha :P
<alex_> but i cannot connect this machinneeeeeeeeeee
<Mordof> _jason, all the payperview movies n stuff, its gonna be great
<Kelerion-flux> oh - see what you mean Mordof.. but the positioning is fine
<cyphase> what's a good domain registrar?
<Mordof> Kelerion-flux, k, j/w.. maybe its your video card driver or settings or something
<dabaR> cyphase: ask google
<OmegaAlpha> dapper is coming out on 4:20... heh Hitlers b-day
* Mordof shrugs
<pianoboy3333> How could I find out where my java devel kit is for a var in the JHymn run file?
<Mordof> mustard5, how many channels are there :| ????
<cyphase> dabaR, i'm looking for a recommendation :)
<moza> dsrfgjhmugjlk
<Mordof> mustard5, im at 115
<wall0159> is anyone running dapper? how is it? stable? any big improvements?
<dabaR> cyphase: google suggest ;)
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  does   which java   work ?
<cyphase> lol
<moza> helloooo
<mustard5> Mordof, it could scan forever if its not finding anything...
<Mordof> mustard5, gah! im up into the 800mhz range
<coolbeing> man, where is Flight 4 of Ubuntu ?! :-(
<Mordof> mustard5, its found 2 channels so far
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: what?
<mustard5> Mordof, I would fiddle with the scantv settings..
<OmegaAlpha> Mordof, what did you do with your vcr? hooked it up to your computer?
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  on the command line,  which java   /usr/bin/java
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, yeah
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, im gonna record the vcrs that we own and burn them onto dvd
<pianoboy3333> wastrel, use that?
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  what's jHymn?
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  what's the var?
<OmegaAlpha> Mordof, oh do you have a svideo out jack on your computer?
<pianoboy3333> nvr, i think i'm ok....
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, .... i have a tv tuner!!!
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, svideo out would not work anyway
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, you would need an IN jack
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, most video cards' svideo is only out
<OmegaAlpha> Mordof, what kind of tv tuner and how did you hook it up to yoru computer? thats awesome i want to do the same!
<kasuko> what libraries do I need to use open gl (so I dont get this error http://sh.nu/p/1146)
<alex_> ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, i got the MSI Tv Anywhere Master... ubuntu found it by itself, its a pci card. comes with all the standard tv connections
<OmegaAlpha> Mordof, yeah i know but i was thinking somehow you rigged it with an input somehow
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, plus a remote control, and a radio reciever :p
<OmegaAlpha> Mordof, so i can get it right now if i search for it? and i can watch tv on my computer?
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, i BOUGHT the msi tv anywhere Master, its a peice of hardware
<OmegaAlpha> Mordof, or are you talkinga bout physical devices
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, PCI
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, :P
<mustard5> Mordof, here is another command I remember often using ....  v4l-conf
<Mordof> mustard5, whats that do
<OmegaAlpha> Mordof, oh gotcha.. how much did that cost you? bestbuy?
<alex_> im at main menu in xfsamba
<Mordof> mustard5, ooo! tv ranges only go max 1ghz range then stops
<mustard5> Mordof, something about configuring for video-4-linux...man v4l-conf for more info :)
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, im canadian, 79.99, from summit direct
<alex_> y can see my share drive
<Mordof> mustard5, k, thanks
<mesaboogie1> heya guys
<alex_> but i can not have access
<dabaR> hi
<OmegaAlpha> not bad. i wonder if my laptop will be able to handle that
<mustard5> Mordof, I was stumbling around like a blind man when I did ..so i'm going to be vague on details :)
<alex_> SMB network then my net
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, do you know nothing about hardware?
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, its a PCI card!!!!!!
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, no, your laptop will not be able to use it, you need to get an external usb one
<dabaR> Mordof: try pressing the enter key less.
<Mordof> dabaR, sorry
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, you buy a pci tv tuner card and plug it in your pci slot
<alex_> BINGooooo
<alex_> ajajjajja
<alex_> know im the folders y have mp3
<OmegaAlpha> well if they make external pci ones then my laptop will be able to use it
<Mordof> dabaR, havent been at my computer for days... lol, im in deprivation mode :S i normall dont talk this much in this room
<coolbeing> any news on Deper Flight 4 ?
<alex_> how the helll
<alex_> I need to playyyyyyy
<coolbeing> Dapper Flight 4
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, external usb.. pci is a spot on your motherboard, not possible to be external
<alex_>  may MP3 333333333333333333333333333333
<dabaR> alex_: sytop being annoying
<dabaR> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> I told you before.
<_jason> alex_: read what ubotu told you
<coolbeing> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<dabaR> Mordof: no worries, you can type as much as you want, just lay off the enter.
<Mordof> mustard5, ok, so how do i get xawtv to pick up my scantv settings?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: about JHymn, i got the JDK but where is it, what folder do I give the run script
<pianoboy3333> ?
<dabaR> In other words, keep the whole thought in one line, so it is easier to read your thoughts.
<Mordof> dabaR, yeah... i was starting to notice it as my screen was beginning to be only grey and red, heh (on x-chat)
<mustard5> Mordof, the scantv command has an option to write to a config file....and you would use it to create a config file in your $home called .xawtv
* _jason reads dabaR's thoughts
<alex_> shitttttttttt
<mustard5> Mordof, xawtv will look for that file when it starts up
<Mordof> mustard5, k, thanks again
<Daverag> Anybody can tell me how to make my kernel use my new fglrx module? I did depmod -ae, the modules.dep file looks ok, but I still get the old version installed (8.21.7)
<alex_> no smbfs support detected in kernel?????
<alex_> what to dooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mustard5> Mordof, I have a feeling when you finish this your probably going to want something better than xawtv...but this is an easy program to test that your tv tuner card is actually receiving something
<sambagirl> i getting a question regarding configuring krb5-config what are the kerberos servers?
<twb> When I try to play music in rhythmbox, nothing happens but I get a minus sign in a red circle to the left of the track.  I can play the same files in beep-media-player and xmms, however.
<mustard5> Mordof, something like mythtv or some other tv app would probably be better for recording stuff
<sambagirl> i think i am into somethign to deep, yes? keberos?
<mustard5> Mordof, I gave up on installing mythtv though
<Mordof> mustard5, i already know my tv tuner is working, scantv picked up the only channels im using, that has to be more than mere coinsidence
<twb> How can I isolate the problem?
<alex_> okeyyyy
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, you there? i got another error with Mplayer
<alex_> readyyy-jajajjaj
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: shoot
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use JHymn? I have JDK but where is it, what folder do I give the run script for JHymn.
<alex_> please some bodyyyyyyy
<alex_> HELPPpppp
<Mordof> mustard5, i know those are the channels also because i hooked this up and had it working in windows before i started here
<mustard5> Mordof, k..well xawtv is going to let you watch that channel, but won't have recording functions...so you might want to move on to some other tv app from the repositories
<alex_> a IIIII NEEEEDDDDDD
<_jason> alex_: can you stop please?
<alex_> A MP3333333333333333333
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  what is the variable named?
<alex_> player
<dylan_> can somebody please help me configure samba so i can share files?
<alex_> jason
<Mordof> mustard5, brb while i install mythtv (attempt to)
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: lol, JDK
<mustard5> Mordof, I'll dig up a how to on mythtv, but I couldnt get mythtv working myself...others have though :)
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  what jdk did you install?
<mustard5> Mordof, I better show you the HOW TO first...
<alex_> can you please tellll me any mp3
<alex_> utilityyyyy or some thing
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: the newest using the wiki RestrictedFormats
<pianoboy3333> I think 6.0
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, i tried running a .wmv extension file. -Mplayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<mesaboogie1> "sup dabaR"
<_jason> alex_: people have told you more than once about the wiki for mp3's
<Mordof> mustard5, heh, im hoping apt-get will have it working once its done
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, Recompile Mplayer with-enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and disassembly.
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: did you install w32codecs?
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: no, 5.0 update 6
<mustard5> Mordof, sadly I think not :)
<dabaR> mesaboogie1: not much, working...
<alex_> yes yes okey
<Mordof> mustard5, blegh
<alex_> thank you
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, no. I thought they came with the package already
<_jason> ubotu: tell OmegaAlpha about w32codecs
<mustard5> Mordof, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106713
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: nope, you need to install them.  It's easy though, just read the wiki
<mustard5> Mordof, its for a different card, but the process should be the same
<mesaboogie1> lol, i'm using irc-opera and the dang thing doesn't <blink> so i was oblivious to the fact someone said something
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  the sun jdk?
<ufo> mplayer is in seveas i think? you can install with apt-get
<Mordof> mustard5, thanks
<elmo40> just to let anyone know ;) I burnt 5.10 liveDVD and tried it on an IBM R52 w/ IPW2200 and everything works great :)
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: yes
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, thanks. Wiki my new best friend it seems. ;)
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: I just need to know the folder
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  /usr/lib/j2sdk something
<wastrel> maybe
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: i'll check
<Mordof> mustard5, ok, mythtv is installing a mysql server and client... why?
<ufo> no its not... sry.
<mustard5> Mordof, well it seems the link in the first post leads to another page that has the how to listed part way down the page at item no. 6. :)
<pianoboy3333> thx
<elmo40> btw, why is 5.10 a DVD?? What other wm's does it have? Cause gnome doesnt show anyting that could take up all that space.
<mustard5> Mordof, its stores stuff in a mysql database
<elmo40> and has anyone tried the LTSP stuff?
<jodanlime> wow, so there was a thunderstorm here last night and I thought that it fried my power supply, but I replaced that and it still wouldnt work, so I figured my motherboard got fried, but I went back to it in a few hours and I just bumped the wires to the power switch and it turned on! so, only one little wire assembly was wrong with my whole computer! 6 little wires!
<mustard5> Mordof, thats where the complications come in...as it requires some knowledge of mysql..although the commands are shown in the HOW TO link
<alphy> anyone know how to connect my Rio Nitrus (Mp3 player) to my computer?
<mustard5> Mordof, there my be another tv app in the repos somewhere...I havent looked for a while
<Mordof> mustard5, im well versed in mysql
<Mordof> mustard5, im a web designer
<mustard5> Mordof, ah well..you are in luck then :)
<mustard5> Mordof, hehehe..I have no idea about mysql :D
<Mordof> mustard5, if i get it working ill help you with it then :P
<mustard5> Mordof, hehehe...write the new HOW TO and help everyone ;)
<kasuko> what libraries do I need to use open gl (so I dont get this error http://sh.nu/p/1146)
<wastrel> mysql eh
<jodanlime> alphy, my sister had a rio ce150 or something like that and I just pluged it in and linux recognized it as a usb drive, and I dragged the music files I wanted into it and it worked right away
<Mordof> wastrel, yup
<VR_> hey guys, is there a program that'll let me use the win-key as a hotkey to launch things?
<Mordof> mustard5, heh, if i remember how i did it
<mustard5> Mordof, :)
<alphy> jodanlime, I have a rio nitrus and it won't recognize it for the world
<wastrel> select * from I forget
<elmo40> VR_: there is a setting somewhere ;) In a keyboard map or similar
<jodanlime> alphy, are there 2 different modes for data transfer in the players settings?
<VR_> elmo40: oh yeah i know about that. but you can't use the windows key with that. or at least im not aware
<alphy> maybe, let me look
<alphy> jodanlime, let me look
<overridex> i'm having trouble setting up 2 locations to use 2 different wifi wep connections in my network-settings of breezy... it acts like it's saving it, but only the first wifi network i add actually works correctly... am i missing something?
<Mordof> mustard5, this is way more than a tv tuner program, this thing has mail servers and everything! so useless in this instance.. bloated software package id say
<ti_wuu> anybody been successfully able to configure wpa?
<elmo40> VR_: i used a comp with RH9 on it, and the win key worked...
<mustard5> Mordof, its more like TiVo box setup really I suppose
<elmo40> no, only WEP for me, havent tried WPA yet
<mesaboogie1> (out the box) does ubuntu support 'any' winmodems?
<mustard5> Mordof, try searching synaptic for something else?
<dabaR> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, totally, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<elmo40> but the IPW 2200 card worked
<coolbeing> aaaa where is Dapper Flight 4....
<ti_wuu> wpasupplicant alone won't work
<alphy> jodanlime, no there is not.
<mustard5> Mordof, I'll see what I can find on recording with xawtv or some other app
<Mordof> mustard5, yeah, im not hosting a few different mail servers as well as uncontrolled mysql servers and stuff, this is rediculous... im uninstalling
<Monsuco> hello
<Mordof> mustard5, how do i tell apt-get to remove mythtv and everything else it installed with it
<mesaboogie1> hey Monsuco
<ti_wuu> i tried to download madwifi coz it's the driver to atheros chipset wireless card
<ti_wuu> but madwifi is no longer available in sourceforge
<coolbeing> did anyone here try Dapper FLight 3 ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone here use xfce, and can help me with some questions?
<alphy> jodanlime, any ideas?  I'm flying cross country in a few days and would like to have my mp3 player
<Mordof> mustard5, ohhh, mythtv sets it up in a way that you can set up the computer you are installing it on as a server, other people can then login, view tv you are showing... get emails from your network, etc. its way more than just for utilizing a tv tuner
<jodanlime> alphy, well, it might be recognizing it and just not showing it, like it might be under places>computer, but other than that i would type in rio nitrus + linux into google
<elmo40> VR_: maybe this will help?  http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/26/210214
<dabaR> Is there a filght 3? link?
<alphy> jodanlime, ok thanks
<ti_wuu> anybody using ndiswrapper?
<Kalidarn> hmm my kubuntu disc freezes on the second part of the installation when i have restarted it and removed the disc. I get  Should I go ahead and install the packages anyway? To continue , enter "Yes"; to abort, enter "No": Unrecognized imput. Enter either "Yes" or "No". in session tty4, in the session tty1 where the installation is going on it's just frozen at 85%, ive MD5 sum checked the ISO and burnt it on 3 different CDroms, and ive also che
<Kalidarn> cked the MD5s in the root of their directories.
<Daverag> Is there a known issue about the fglrx module not working with the 2.6.15-15-386 kernel or what?
<mustard5> Mordof, apt-get remove --purge <name of application>
<shygoly> 
<Mordof> mustard5, it still only gets rid of mythtv
<mustard5> Mordof, the --purge switch completely removes any configuration files as well
<Mordof> GAH! now i have 20 applications on my computer that i DONT want running! wth
<mustard5> Mordof, manuall uninstall mysql as well then
<mesaboogie1> hey dabaR?
<mustard5> Mordof, using the same apt-get remove --purge command
<Mordof> mustard5, and postix or w/e, and mailx, and mysql client, and about 15 other packages
<mustard5> Mordof, put them all on the same line
<overridex> are there ubuntu forums on the main site?
<VR_> elmo40: thanks
<mesaboogie1> oh nah, it's cool, gosh ubuntu's nice
<Mordof> mustard5, i closed the console, i dont have the dependancies list anymore :S
<ti_wuu> is there any linux that works very well w/ wpa encryption?
<elmo40> VR_: anytime ;) But my first time here... i usually reside in #mepis (though it is damn quiet)
<VR_> ah, cool :)
<mustard5> Mordof, apt-get remove --purge <appname>  <appname>    ...ah ok...
<coolbeing> did anyone here try Dapper FLight 3 ?
<Daverag> no matter what I do, no matter how much I delete the original fglrx.ko file and recompile the kernel source and install it, i still get the old fglrx 8.21.7 in there... redownloaded and reinstalled and recompiled and everything, but my kernel still loads fglrx 8.21.7
<Mordof> mustard5, can i msg you so that we can stop cluttering up normal chat space/
<Monsuco> hey, I kinda jacked up the partions on my disk (long story as to what I was doing), now, I have like 4 partions. Since the computer I run ubuntu on  is just a spare computer with absolutly nothing on it, how do I format the whole disk so I can reinstall all of it?
<mustard5> Mordof, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> Mordof, its quieter in there
<jodanlime> Monsuco, you could just reinstall ubuntu, I know that there is an option to do that in the begining stephs
* _jason watches as the pin remains suspended in the air
<jodanlime> *steps
<Monsuco> I know, which one fully erases everything
<jodanlime> hmmm, I wouldnt know without knowing wich options there are
<Monsuco> hang on let me go check
<dabaR> Wow, gnome in dapper looks shiny
<coolbeing> dabaR did you try Dapper Flight 3 ?
<dabaR> coolbeing: no. I use stable systems
<dabaR> I need my computer on.
<dabaR> ;)
<dabaR> It's so nice and quiet in here now, I am enjoying this
<coolbeing> dabaR but did you see it maybe ?
<jodanlime> lol
<coolbeing> I wonder if Dapper can solve this http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=132295
<dabaR> Monsuco: just use the installer, and it has an option to erase whole disk.
<coolbeing> I am running out of Linux distros and after al lthis I dont really want to go back to windows
<jodanlime> is there any reason that I shouldnt be downloading firefox right now and installing it when its done? 1.5?
<c13> hey where can i get ld ?
<_jason> jodanlime: you didn't read the wiki could be a reason
<jodanlime> _jason, heh, yeah, prolly
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know info about mounting a cdrom?
<jodanlime> should I?
<_jason> c13: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<OmegaAlpha> c13, whats ld?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here have JHymn running under linux?
<_jason> ubotu: tell jodanlime about ff1.5
<c13> OmegaAlpha, to install nvidia drivers
<whiter> hey jason
<_jason> whiter: hello
<jodanlime> thanks
<OmegaAlpha> oh good iwont have to worry about that then
<Monsuco> heh, I think I just figured it out myself
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, do you know anything about mounting cdroms?
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: no, they've always mounted on their own for me
<CaptainMorgan> Ive researched makefile but Im still foggy on something... my goal is to send a makefile to my professor.. which he can just do 'make' and the program is constructed, just like when I type make in the dir that houses the program's files... however he won't be able to construct it without the dependecy files, correct? which are numerous... is there an easier way?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here have JHymn running under linux?
<Monsuco> what's a good site for learning to use Linux command line?
<LiteHedded> how do I use 'find' to find a file that DOES NOT contain a certain string?
<shygoly> JHymn?
<Daverag> Can anyone help me in installing the fglrx kernel module I'm going crazy with this, i can't get the module up to 8.22.5
<wastrel> !rute
<ubotu> from memory, rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://rute.2038bug.com/
<sambagirl> how od you setup a telnet server?
<OmegaAlpha> lucky you
<dabaR> sambagirl: why would you want to?
<CaptainMorgan> !make
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaptainMorgan
<carpediem> sambagirl: now why would you do that.  Set up sshd
<CaptainMorgan> !makefile
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<sambagirl> i have a bbs now on my ubuntu dabar
<sambagirl> citadel
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, reason im asking is because i want to install my wireless adaptar with the cd that came with it
<dabaR> sambagirl: and you want your system hacked?
<carpediem> sambagirl: yeah, so?  Set up ssh
<irvin> anyone tried xgl on dapper?
<Monsuco> thank you
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  what specific dependencies?
<dabaR> sambagirl: telnet is not secure, use ssh, that is a better idea.
<sambagirl> i setup bbs on my windows one telnet riojams.com now iw ant one on my ubuntu citadel
<sambagirl> how do i setup ssh?
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: they have linux drivers on the cd?
<sambagirl> i use putty
<_jason> ubotu: tell sambagirl about ssh
<sambagirl> putty?
<sambagirl> no no on
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel, header files and main program files...
<Dr_Willis> using xgl on dapper.. dont try it yet. :P lol...
<Dr_Willis> its a work in progress.. and its a LONG way to go
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, using ndiswrapper. i guess it might be possible?
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel, I have to send everything, correct? not only a makefile..?
<dabaR> sambagirl: ssh is a server too. openssh-server is the package name.
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, i dont know im having a hard time with it.. just reading all these sites
<carpediem> sambagirl: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  generally if your prof has a build environment he'll have the standard libraries... you're talking code you wrote?
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel, because Im testing it out in different dir's and make isn't working..
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: oh I see, well if it doesn't show up when you put the disk in, I don't know too much else about it
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<wastrel> you'll need to send all the code you wrote
<CaptainMorgan> ic, thanks
<OmegaAlpha> how does one get desklets to run on startup?
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel, i was just notified of tarballs... gonna do that I thinkg..
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: add it to your Session
<dabaR> !seen bob2
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'bob2', dabaR
<dabaR> What do you think why you have not seen bob2, ubotu?
<mcquaid> anyone here good with .asoundrc files?
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: as in System > Preferences > Session
<sambagirl> says it is always installed come ot think of it i use putty to ssh from another pc
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, ahh thats what that session is there for.. saw it sitting there in the system menu.. never clicked it
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, auto save changes to sessions checked?
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: no
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: not unless you want all programs to open that were open when you logged out.
<mebaran151> any network experts here?
<sambagirl> anyone haev experience with citadel bbs?
<dylan_> i dont know why Network Servers keeps asking me for a password...I cannot share data between systems now! Argh!  Somebody PLEASE help!
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: switch to the Startup Programs tab.
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: And add the command "gdesklets shell", priority is unimportant unless you have other things and they need to be in order.
<sambagirl> http://ubuntu:2000/ <---- i use this to access the webside of the bbs, how can i give out a address like this?
<wastrel> dylan_:  both computers run linux?
<dylan_> wastrel, yes
<sambagirl> my domain for this computer is riojams.com and this is 192.160.0.101
<dylan_> wastrel, hopefully this is a one-time file edit or something
<sambagirl> how can i tell what ports it is assiginging?
<carpediem> sambagirl: you need to set your router to forward port 2000 to 192.160.0.101
<sambagirl> ahhh
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> brb
<wastrel> dylan_:  if you open nautilus, file->connect to server->browse network
<wastrel> this doesn't do what you want?
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, thanks.. while in there i seen that there is a nvidia settings on startup.. i didnt think i had a nvidia card...
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: heh...uh, can't explain that one
<dylan_> wastrel, yes and no ... it asks me for a password to access
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use a Dell Wifi 1450?
<dylan_> wastrel, but i never set one ... i tried my own username password, my router password ... nothing works
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, and both that and the desklets are order "50" is that default?
<dylan_> it asks for my username and pass
<Daverag> Can anyone help me in installing the fglrx kernel module I'm going crazy with this, i can't get the module up to 8.22.5... anybody can help me with that?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use a Dell Wifi 1450? I'm having some problems...
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: yes.  You only care if you really need something to go before something else.
<Kr4t05> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, oh ok thanks
<wastrel> dylan_:  install ssh,  sudo apt-get install ssh   on both machines
<Kr4t05> Does Brezzy support dual screen displays?
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello All.  Stupid Question - I cannot seem to get a good .DEB package for AIM on the AOL sight.  I have a TGZ file.  Can I install this as root and get the files where they need to be?  Will tar -xvf <filename> work?
<dylan_> wastrel, then what?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: yes, I have two now.
<Kr4t05> Breezy*
<dylan_> wastrel, i dont want to have to use the terminal every time i want to access my files on another machine
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, you knw anything about mounting a cdrom?
<wastrel> then you will be able to browse via nautilus over ssh
<_jason> GNULinuxGeek: you know you have gaim right?
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: yeah...what did you need to know
<dylan_> wastrel, are you positive?
<Dr_Willis> GNULinuxGeek,  last i checked the official AIM - was rather old and lacking in features - you may want to test out "gaim" instead.
<wastrel> dylan_:  yes
<GNULinuxGeek> <jason> Yes, but my son is hell bent on AIM
<Kr4t05> carpediem, did you have to get Gnome to work with them in any special way?
<dylan_> wastrel, i just installed ssh on this machine....im going to do it to the other one.  brb
<GNULinuxGeek> I use Kopete and like it a lot
<carpediem> Kr4t05: yeah, I configured xorg.conf myself
<Dr_Willis> GNULinuxGeek,  checking again - the url here - has deb packages  http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp?aolp=
<gamma> anyone have success with xgl+kde-window-decorator?
<DrCurl> Hello
<carpediem> Kr4t05: but there is an easier way I think, do you have an nvidia card?
<Kr4t05> Yes
<DrCurl> Does someone know if network-manager is going to be a part of Ubuntu Dapper desktop
<Kr4t05> carpediem: Yeah, GeForce 6200
<_jason> GNULinuxGeek: gaim definitely seems to have all the options that version of gaim has, is there anything in particular he dislikes?
<GNULinuxGeek> Let me try to ftp it and see if I can get a valid pkg
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, im at this site maybe u know of it http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<carpediem> Kr4t05: good, run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<_jason> GNULinuxGeek: I mean 'aim' as the second 'gaim'
<Kr4t05> Gah
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: what problem are you having with your drive?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know what a bash command is to open two terminals from 1 terminal and output something to them?
<Daverag> installing the fglrx module couldn't be that hard, what am i missing?
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, it tells you stepbystep on how to do it.. and it says "put your cd distributions cd intothe cdrom?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, hold on, I'm updating.
<sambagirl> ahh ok try riojams.com:2000 it comes to the webside of the bbs but now i need to know how to telnet or ssh into the other fun side of the bbs.
<sambagirl> thanks for the tip
<GNULinuxGeek> He has no idea, but the kids at school are all Windows users.  Trying to get him to embrace learning more about IT.
<sambagirl> if i use putty i can probably do it yes?
<oga> i need to be able to play wmv files totem says that i don't have a codec / plugin
<sambagirl> but for the outside?
<Dr_Willis> GNULinuxGeek,  those things seem to be VERY VERY old. and the server isent even leting me download them right..
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, is it necessary to insert a cdrom disk that is of the cdrom drive into the cdrom drive?
<carpediem> sambagirl: yes, I use putty to get to my Ubuntu box every day
<Dr_Willis> GNULinuxGeek,  GAIM may be the best bet
<sambagirl> on this side i just type ./citadel and it starts up
<Kr4t05> carpediem, Okay, installed.
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: in Ubuntu?
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, because i didnt get a disk with my laptop specifically for the cdrom
<carpediem> Kr4t05: you should see it under Applications > System
<wastrel> GNULinuxGeek:  use gaim or just use the web-based aim thingy
<GNULinuxGeek> I guess I will have to hold class on GAIM and tell him that is it.  Kopete is good as well.
<wastrel> <3 gaim
<Kr4t05> Yeo
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i make it so in xfce, i can right click a directory and play all the files in it using XMMS ?
<Kr4t05> Yep*
<GNULinuxGeek> Thanx a group
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: I have to admit, I'm very confused right now.
<Kr4t05> carpediem, there
<carpediem> OmegaAlpha: I'm not grocking what you are saying at all.  I must need more coffee.
<dylan_> wastrel, that did not work, for whatever reason
<carpediem> Kr4t05: run it.
<Dr_Willis> wget http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb       :0 if you MUST use that thing
<wastrel> dylan_:  what did you try?
<jodanlime> is there some sort of support for virtual forlders in ubuntu?
<dylan_> wastrel, i installed ssh on both
<Kr4t05> carpediem, I'm in it
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know what a bash command is to open two terminals from 1 terminal and output something to them?
<dylan_> wastrel, then went to Network Servers
<_jason> Dr_Willis: heh, was about to say the same
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i make it so in xfce, i can right click a directory and play all the files in it using XMMS ?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: how many displays do you see?
<Kr4t05> I
<OmegaAlpha> carpediem, im reading it from a linux manual online and one of the first steps to mounting a cdrom drive says to put its
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  but egads.. it mentions that its for Mandrake 7, and redhat 6 :P
<Kr4t05> carpediem, 1, CRT-0
<wastrel> dylan_:  open nautilus, file > connect to server, set type to ssh, fill in the address and username, click connect
<OmegaAlpha> distributions cd rom disk into the drive
<OmegaAlpha> im confused because i didnt get a disk with my computer for my cdrom drive.. i got os disks but thats it
<carpediem> Kr4t05: hmm....well, we'll have to do this the hard way....are you ready for a ride into the world of the command line?
<oga> how do i get ubuntu to play wmv files?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, I know my way around the terminal
<Dr_Willis> !wmv
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<hatake_kakashi> !tell oga about wmv
<OmegaAlpha> oga, mplayer, w/ w32codecs
<dylan_> wastrel, IT WORKS!!!
<Kr4t05> carpediem, commands, please.
<dylan_> wastrel, thank you so much
<carpediem> Kr4t05: cool, okay, first "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<wastrel> dylan_:  this is why we love ssh :] 
<IdleOne> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dylan_> wastrel, any ideas as to why this does not work with samba or nfs?
<carpediem> oga: follow that RestrictedFormats link.
<dylan_> wastrel, does that mean i may disable the samba and nfs daemons?
<jodanlime> can you have virtual folders in linux?
<wastrel> dylan_:  samba -> probably need to configure a samba password...
<Younix> oga, go to Google.com and search for mplayer. Once you find the site go to the downloads section. There you will see codecs packages. Download the win32 packages and install them in the correct directory. Then download and compile mplayer.
<wastrel> dylan_:  yes - take out samba and nfs
<Kr4t05> carpediem, wouldn't gedit be more noob-friendly?
<dylan_> wastrel, i cannot thank you enough
<carpediem> Kr4t05: yeah, sure.
<dylan_> wastrel, you are amazing
<wastrel> heh
<dylan_> wastrel, see ya later
* wastrel is amazing
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay
<oga> thanks
<carpediem> Kr4t05: sec, I'm pasting something in Pastebin....I'll send you a link in a bit.
<wastrel> jodanlime:  not sure what you mean by virtual folders
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kr4t05> carpediem,ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.152.115.128]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<c13> should i stop X before installing nvidia drivers?
<Kr4t05> c13, if you use Synaptic, you shouldn't need to.
<jodanlime> wastrel, well, in mac osx you can set up folders to hold all of a certain type of file, like have a music folder that holds all of your flac or mp3s or wavs or all of them, is there anything like that for linux?
<wastrel> c13:  not necessary
<c13> Kr4t05, what is synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.152.*]  by nalioth
<Madpilot> c13: see above
<wastrel> jodanlime:  not that i'm aware of
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.152.115.128]  by nalioth
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell c13 about nvidia
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Eleaf> oh hey nalioth
<jodanlime> wastrel, all right, thanks for your help
<Madpilot> jodanlime: you might do some of that with symlinks...
<carpediem> Kr4t05: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8802
<nalioth> Eleaf: hi
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i make it so in xfce, i can right click a directory and play all the files in it using XMMS like in gnome ?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: you'll have to change some things to match your setup, but I can walk you through that.
<jodanlime> Madpilot, whats that?
<pesserl> poker
<Eleaf> nalioth, how have you been?
<IdleOne> whats a good site to test the flash player?
<nalioth> IdleOne: macromedia.com
<wastrel> IdleOne:  sec i have a good one
<Madpilot> jodanlime: sort of hard to explain - basically you can link stuff from one directory to another, and the system will act like it's in both directories
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay
<carpediem> Kr4t05: have you ever edited xorg.conf or X86Config?
<wastrel> IdleOne:   http://katamaridamacy.jp/qa_data/katamari.html
<IdleOne> nalioth:  wastrel  thanks you
<jodanlime> Madpilot, hmmm..... can it search through the computer and find all of one type of file and show it to you?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, not specifically, but I've worked with ALSA and OSS in Hoary.
<Madpilot> jodanlime: not as far as I know
<Dr_Willis> CanYouHelpMePlz,  may want to ask in #XFCE (if it exists)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Dr_Willis: yea it's quie
<Kr4t05> carpediem, Just tell me where and what.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: hmm, might want to save a backup of your original.  We can always go back to that if we don't get something right.
<Kr4t05> ok
<Dr_Willis> CanYouHelpMePlz,  Id try just drag/dropping the dir onto xmms.. :P
<jodanlime> Madpilot, all right, then it wouldnt be terribly usefull for me, thanks anyways though, sorry for wasting your time
<Kr4t05> carpediem, remind me of the command?
<Madpilot> jodanlime: np
<carpediem> Kr4t05: which, the file to edit?
<wastrel> jodanlime:  there is a music player that automatically searches for music files
<sambagirl> edit /etc/inetd.conf <--- is this the correct comand to edit this?
<wastrel> jodanlime:  but that's an app, not a filesystem feature...
<Kr4t05> carpediem, to backup xorg.conf
<carpediem> Kr4t05: okay, first "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Kr4t05> ok
<carpediem> Kr4t05: still have it open in gedit?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, yep
<carpediem> Kr4t05: have the pastebin open?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kr4t05> carpediem, yep again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.152.*]  by nalioth
<sambagirl> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/inetd.conf" -- using "application/*"
<sambagirl> what does it mean i cannot use edit /etc/inetd.conf
<carpediem> Kr4t05: in your gedit, find the Section "Screen".  At the end, paste the contents of the textbox at the bottom of the pastebin, so you have two Section "Screen"
<sambagirl> did i misspell it?
<wastrel> sambagirl:  what command did you use?
<Pablo> anyone have the 915resolution script running properly under ubuntu?
<sambagirl> edit
<wastrel> sambagirl:  it's a text file you use a text editor
<sambagirl> edit /etc/inetd.conf
<sambagirl> vi ?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay
<Kr4t05> save?
<wastrel> ah, edit isn't actually a text editor :] 
<wastrel> vi works
<newbuntie> jodanlime: you could also just do a search for files, places > search for files
<wastrel> do you know vi?
<sambagirl> no no anything easier then vi?
<sambagirl> i dont like vi
<Kr4t05> gedit
<wastrel> do you have GUI?
<sambagirl> heh
<carpediem> Kr4t05: now, change the Monitor line in my code to match your original section
<Siegfrid> nano
<sambagirl> gui
<sambagirl> let me try
<wastrel> no no, do you have graphical interface
<Pablo> nano = win
<Pablo> anyone have the 915resolution script running properly under ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> vim > nano
<wastrel> if you have X you can use gedit, if not  try nano
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay
<BigDaddy> Hey all, I lost my sound for some reason. Any idea how to turn it back on?
<mebaran151_> ok I'm trying to install Breezy on a new X2 that I bought
<carpediem> Kr4t05: this is "dual view", right?  Mean, both monitors are plugged into the same card?
<Madpilot> hatake_kakashi: no, nano = usable, therefore nano > *   :P
<mebaran151_> but the nforce4 nic will not come up
<Kr4t05> yes
<mebaran151_> i've tried static and dhcp
<Kr4t05> wait
<BigDaddy> I was playing amarok, quit it and then loaded up a tetris game. lost sound
<sambagirl> nano works
<jodanlime> newbuntie, yeah, but I hate ubuntus file searcher, thats my only dislike about ubunt, the only one ever. I just saw some things about dapper and it supposedly comes with new file searching software, so I'm not upset or anything, at least they care enough to fix stuff that doesnt work great
<mebaran151_> and just now replaced all my cables
<Kr4t05> carpediem, it says FX 5200
<Pablo> anyone have the 915resolution script running properly under ubuntu?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, it says mine is a 6200
<Pablo> 915resolution
<Pablo> anyone?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: okay, cool.  One is a old VGA cable, the other a new digital cable, or both?
<Pablo> bueller
<Pablo> bueller
<hatake_kakashi> Madpilot: nano = usable? no, nano is newbie friendly, vim offers more functionality than what nano can offer
* Dr_Willis wonderw what Pablo  is talking about...
<BigDaddy> lol - good one Pablo
<wastrel> mmm editor wars
<BigDaddy> I don't even know what that script is
<Kr4t05> carpediem, both with a DVI adapter on one.
<Siegfrid> so do i
<coolbeing> questions I am installing Dapper Flight 3 Alpha, soon there will be Dapper Flight 4. is it easy to update from Flight 3 to 4? I am a total noob.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: ahh, okay.  You can change everywhere it says 5200 to 6200
<nalioth> coolbeing: it's easy as pie
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Pablo> 915resolution is a bios hack for the 915gm video that is in my laptop so I can get 1400x1050 but I cant get it to run properly
<Madpilot> coolbeing: if you're a total noob, I'd recommend installing Breezy, it's stable - the Dapper Flights aren't
<Pablo> I have to run the script.... restart x .... then my resoulution is correct
<carpediem> Kr4t05: those lines that include 5200 - you could put whatever you want, they just are friendly identifiers.
<newbuntie> samba: try gedit it's really simple
<Pablo> gedit = notepad
<Pablo> ;)
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay
<coolbeing> Madpilot I was told that Dapper is stable at its current state. Breezy does not work with my hardware. Dapper is my only choice
<wastrel> Pablo:  the script isn't working?
<BigDaddy> pablo - so then your xorg.conf is not remembering the changes made to it from the scipt?
<newbuntie> the file searcher under places....that's a front end for locate?
<BigDaddy> That is just a guess, since I have been using Linux for about 2 days now
<carpediem> Kr4t05: oh, let me take that back.  the line that says "Device ...." the stuff in quotes needs to match where you have Section "Device" elsewhere in the file.
<coolbeing> Madpilot look here: http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=132295
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay....
<wastrel> newbuntie:  it appears to use find
<carpediem> Kr4t05: the Identifier line of your Section "Device"
<jumpkick> anyone here run a Voodoo video card?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: But the Identifier in Section "Screen" can be whatever you want it to be.
<Madpilot> coolbeing: ah, laptop issues - I'm strictly a desktop user...
<twb> gnome-terminal can display Korean characters correctly, but xfce4-terminal cannot.  Any idea why?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay
<Kr4t05> carpediem, all good
<hatake_kakashi> twb: probably because xfce is lean and mean?
<coolbeing> Madpilot it seems that ubuntu and mepis are the only distros left for me, otherwise I am going back to crapy windows
<carpediem> Kr4t05: okay, good.  Now.,, everywhere it says CRT-0, you need DFP-1, because you have two DVI cables, unlike my old crappy card that has a VGA out.
<twb> hatake_kakashi: no, xfce4-terminal can display them correctly on my Debian desktop.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<twb> Instead I get a question mark inside a diamond.
<jumpkick> my Voodoo3 is being called an Nvidia GeForce GTS/Pro NV15 ...  it's not right!
<Kr4t05> carpediem, one is VGA, the other is DVI-to-VGA
<carpediem> Kr4t05: I think what matters is what is coming out of your card.
<twb> ...on this Ubuntu box.
<Kr4t05> carpediem, the one that is one right now is the DVI-to-VGA
<Kr4t05> on*
<BigDaddy> coolbeing - what is so unique about your hardware?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: but I could be wrong, I've never done DVI to VGA
<Madpilot> coolbeing: there is a #ubuntu-laptop channel - you might ask there
<hatake_kakashi> twb: probably from the way its compiled via source
<c13> what nividia things should install with synaptic for opengl and that stuff to play.
<twb> hatake_kakashi: that could be...
<carpediem> Kr4t05: I'd suggest changing it to DVI-1 where it says CRT-0, and we'll change it if it doesn't work.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: whoops
<carpediem> Kr4t05: I mean DFP-1
<Kr4t05> Okay.
<coolbeing> Madpilot sweet let me try that
<BigDaddy> coolbeing - what is so unique about your hardware?
<c13> Kr4t05, witch one's do i install to have opengl ?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, saved.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: one more thing......
<Kr4t05> c13, if you chose the nvidia drivers, Synaptic will automatically select the other devs you need.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: see where it says "LeftOf".  If when we restart your X, the orientation is backwards, you'll just switch to "RightOf"
<adelia> #<malang>
<krz> hello all
<c13> Kr4t05, witch is nvidia-glx ?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay.
<Kr4t05> c13, mark nvidia-glx and synaptic will select the rest.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: okay, couple other things....make sure the refresh rates are okay.  And once you are satisfied, delete the original Section "Screen"
<ao> help!!!
<ao> i just install it and i'm lost
<pdc^> what with?
<sambagirl> telnet stream tcp nowait root /usr/sbin/tcpd in.telnetd -L /usr/local/citadel/citadel
<BigDaddy> OK, I still can't find anything in the forums. I have lost the little speaker in the Ubuntu system tray equivalent. I have no sound either. How do I get those back?
<Madpilot> ao: what's "it"?
<ao> ubuntu all together
<sambagirl> ok that is command i useing for inet.d
<sambagirl> do i put # in front of it?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, wait, the first one?
<sambagirl> it says #<off> for telnet option what i do? i am close
<carpediem> Kr4t05: the HorizSync, the VertRefresh, and under the Subsection, the Modes, where it says /60Hz
<hatake_kakashi> # is to make it commented
<krz> when i boot. i get an error: UNXEXPECTED INCONSITENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. fsck failed. Please repair manually and reboot. Please note that the root file system is currently mounted read-only. To roumount it read-write: #mount -n -o remount,rw /
<krz> can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<krz> i cant even reboot properly now ..
<c13> Kr4t05, now do i need a reboot?
<Nameeater> I get soemthing similar to that but it reboots and still works :|
<Kr4t05> c13, is that what it says?
<doubletwist> krz: Run 'mount -n -o remount,rw /'  then run 'fsck /' or 'fsck -y / '
<CanYouHelpMePlz> where is the terminal located?
<c13> no
<doubletwist> er wait
<doubletwist> don't do that
<doubletwist> krz: nevermind. Ignore me.
<krz> hm
<wastrel> CanYouHelpMePlz:  applications > accessories > terminal
<Kr4t05> c13, go ahead, and reboot, if you see the nvidia logo on start, you did it right
<CanYouHelpMePlz> wastrel: i don't use gnome, i meant like is it in /usr/bin ?
<krz> is there anyone who can tell how i can fix this problem? i have important files that i transferred into the linux partition and dont want to lose them
<Kr4t05> carpediem, looks good to me.
<Madpilot> ao: welcome to Ubuntu, then! Asking specific questions is the best way to get help here
* ao is so confused :S
<wastrel> CanYouHelpMePlz:  which terminal?  gnome terminal?  kde's terminal?  eterm xterm aterm.....
* Dr_Willis pats ao on the back.. 'there there.. we can help'
<BigDaddy> iterm, uterm, weallterm,,,
<carpediem> Kr4t05: if this fails....
<ao> that sounds interesting
<doubletwist> krz: what does it do if you just run:  fsck -y /
<CanYouHelpMePlz> wastrel: terminal emulaor
<krz> doubletwist ill try that
<doubletwist> krz: ie. does it run or just complain to make / read-write?
<wastrel> CanYouHelpMePlz:  those are all terminal emulators.    /usr/bin/  seems to be where they live
<adelia> hai
<carpediem> Kr4t05: you should copy the new xorg.conf to something like xorg.conf.new, then copy xorg.conf.bak to xorg.conf
<krz> doubletwist fsck is running now running now
<adelia> join with me
<Madpilot> ao: why don't you just start by exploring the menus - top-left corner of the screen - if you find something interesting/odd, ask about it here...
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: only if you can't get back into X
<adelia> delia
<krz> doubletwist but why would / (root) contain errors?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by nalioth
<wastrel> CanYouHelpMePlz:  /usr/bin/xterm  should be there for sure.   what window manager do you use?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<krz> i just installed ubuntu yesterday, and rebooted today and go that
<adelia> oooo ya
<doubletwist> krz: If for some reason it was not unmounted properly when it rebooted.
<adelia> yo
<drcurl> What is the best way to install dapper today?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, how do I restart X?
<BigDaddy> ctrl+alt+backspace
<adelia> allow
<carpediem> Kr4t05: First,....
* ao looks at Dr_Willis still confused but at least glad to be in a some what familiar enviroment
<BigDaddy> that will restart X, but I would log out first
<adelia> carpediemm
<c13> Kr4t05, did not see nvidia logo
<carpediem> Kr4t05: do you know about CTrl-Alt-F1 through Crtl-Alt F10?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, no
<Kr4t05> c13, not sure what you did, then.
<Dr_Willis> ao,  :) and yes Ubuntus installer could use a little work.. it pays to be VERY VERY carefull when partitioning the hard drive.. so what is your specific issue?
<ao> you know it took me 4 days to resize my desktop
<c13> Kr4t05, normal logo
<ao> i just got feed up of windows one day
<c13> like nothing worked
<Dr_Willis> ao,  took me 10 min.. on my new laptop.. brought it home.. rezided the hd. installed linux. :P
<ao> order this cd
<carpediem> Kr4t05: so, you right now are on CTRL-Alt-F7.  If you hit CTRL-ALT-F1 through F5, there's 5 terminals.  CTRL-Alt-F7 brings you back to gui-land.
<ao> and installed out of protest
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay
<sambagirl> can i have 2 telnet ports ? 192.168.0.100 @ 23 and 192.168.0.101 @ 24 ?
<ao> have no clue what i did
<ao> no sound
<Kr4t05> carpediem, so, I hit... Ctrl-alt-f1?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, or what?
<sambagirl> would i use tcp/udp both?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: no, I'm just saying, if X fails to load.
<ao> though everything else is good hardware wise
<carpediem> Kr4t05: you need to know how to recover.
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay.
<Dr_Willis> ao its possible your sound card int he laptop is not supported. Good idea to search google for 'your specific laptop brand and linux '
<BigDaddy> how do I restart my sound server?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: you can try it now, CTRL-Alt-F1, then come back here with CTRL-ALT-F7
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  what sound server do you use?
<Ramone> anyone know how I can fix apt-get not finding a package that it should?
<ao> have no clue, but my friend tells me that you'll can help me out of any thing
<sambagirl> bigdaddy what is a sound server?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay.
<krz> doubletwist just to have an idea. how long will fsck take?
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  you might also want to make sure your sound card driver is running ok
<Kr4t05> carpediem, all kool so far.
<wastrel> Ramone:  what package
<BigDaddy> lol, wastrel - I have no friggin clue
<BigDaddy> wastrel - good idea. How would I do that?
<doubletwist> krz: depends on the size and speed of that drive/partition.
<Ramone> wastrel "synergy"
<doubletwist> krz: and how many problems it has.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: so, if this fails, go to CTRL-ALT-F1, log in as yourself, run "sudo kill gdm", then copy the files like I told you.  Then run "sudo gdm"
<coolbeing> HELP ! just installed Ubuntu Dapper and when installing it did not ask me to create a new user account and now I am at teh login screen and "login: root   pass: root" do not work.. what do i do ?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, okay.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: whoops, that first command would be "sudo killall gdm"
<wastrel> Ramone:  synergy is in the universe repository - you may have to add that in synaptic
<Kr4t05> carpediem, right
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  well, what driver are you using :] 
<Dr_Willis> coolbeing,  read faq #1 :P and  dont use dapper unless you know what you are doing - are good starts. :P
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<doubletwist> carpediem: woudln't it be more graceful to use: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<carpediem> Kr4t05: okay, if you have your helmet on, hit CTRL-ALT-Backspace.
<BigDaddy> I don't know, how do I find out?
<carpediem> doubletwist: graceful is for OSX
<Ramone> wastrel: I'm assuming synaptic is some config app I should be looking for?
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  hmm.  check /etc/modules ...  also lspci to see your sound card hardware
<bob_> hello, howto fix a bad lillypond-data that prevents apt-get from working?...
<Madpilot> Ramone: System menu -> Admin -> Synaptic Pgk Manager
<Dr_Willis> bob_,  could  uninstall it.
<wastrel> Ramone:  yes it's in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<bob_> have tried that a fw times
<Ramone> wastrel: and how do I add the "universe repository"?
<doubletwist> bob_: you try: apt-get -f install
<dabaR> @madpilot:)
<coolbeing> ubotu I cannot follow the guide you gave me as it has commands. I cannto use them as I cannot login for the very first time. What is the deafult logni and pass I should use? I jsut installed Ubuntu
<ubotu> coolbeing: what are you talking about?
<wastrel> Ramone:  settings > repositories > add
<Madpilot> ao: You might want to start out reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto and some of the pages that link off it -
<rjune> how does ubuntu handle /etc/sudoers? That is, if an application wants to add an entry to the sudoers file, how does it go about it?
<BigDaddy> hey dabaR - you just get here?
<rjune> or do the config utilities all use a central application which is defined in /etc/sudoers?
<dabaR> I have been here, just at work, so I am quiet
<Madpilot> dabaR: temporary thing until one of the regular ops get here (are you an op? can't remember...)
<bob_> will try -f install and return
<dabaR> @madpilot, no.:)
<coolbeing> ubotu I just installed Ubuntu Dapper for the very first time and now am stuck at the login screen. What is the lgin and password ?
<ubotu> coolbeing: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> coolbeing: ubotu is a bot :P
<Pablo> haha
<jbroome> haha :)
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: the login and password is the one that you set at setup
<Madpilot> ubotu tell coolbeing about yourself
<coolbeing> Madpilot ahh damn it :-)
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi but it did not ask me any questiosn regarding user and password during setup
<Pablo> ubotu who are you
<ubotu> Pablo: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: it did and it should have, if not then your setup is borked/tampered
<carpediem> coolbeing: you sure this was ubuntu?
<coolbeing> carpediem yes. Ubuntu Dapper Flight 3
<dabaR> BigDaddy: How are you? everything going good?
<hatake_kakashi> Dapper = unstable
<BigDaddy> hey man, things are going great thanks to you
<_root____> carpediem: It didn't work. And, my back up isn't working either.
<carpediem> coolbeing: oh, if you are new to ubuntu, don't use Dapper
<_root____> I'm using bitchx right now. :/
<dabaR> BigDaddy: good.
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi Dapper is my only choice. Breezy will nto work with my hardware
<dabaR> as root
<hatake_kakashi> !tell _root____ about root
<mebaran151> I can't make my nforce nic go
<mebaran151> what should I do
<BigDaddy> I reformatted that second drive as 2 30GB fat32 drives, downloaded the linux fs plugin for windows too
<hatake_kakashi> _root____: you shouldn't be surfing the web as root
<wastrel> heh bitchx as root
<BigDaddy> I have access to all 9 drives in both systems
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: hmm
<dabaR> BigDaddy: cool, the ext3 plugin for windows?
<wastrel> very bad
<carpediem> _root____: umm, how can the backup not work.  The backup doesnt have the section you copied in does it?
<wastrel> bitchx has a history of backdoors and exploits
<BigDaddy> dabaR - thats sounds right, yeah
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi I have this problem with Ubuntu http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=132295
<_root____> carpediem: How would I go about reconfiguring X back to normal?
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi i was told that Dapper is stable and might be my solution
<hatake_kakashi> dabaR: fs-driver.org I think
<dabaR> BigDaddy: and it all works?
<Kr4t05> Meh
<BigDaddy> I got my mp3's and oggs playing in Amarok too. well, until I lost my sound a few minutes ago
<BigDaddy> Everything works from what you and I talked about
<carpediem> Kr4t05: ??
<Kr4t05> carpediem, To save a long explanation, I screwed up the backup. I think I did paste in the wrong part.
<carpediem> Kr4t05: ah
<Kr4t05> carpediem, Or the wrong file, rather.
<bob_> apt-get -f install lillypond-data gets me  error /usr/bin/kpsewhich: No such file or dir
<carpediem> Kr4t05: did you get a look at the error?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, no
<BigDaddy> dabaR - you were a great help to me. I really appreciate it
<Kr4t05> carpediem, What command would I use to reconfigure X, so I can start over again?
<dabaR> BigDaddy: don't mention it;)
<BigDaddy> I am hanging out in here just on the off chance I will hear something I might know to help with
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi any ideas?
<dabaR> BigDaddy: did you check the sound mixer levels? under system>prefs>sound?
<zebraFusion> Kr4t05, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: that wouldn't be fun.. umm at the dapper install, Go Ctrl+Alt+F2 when the setup tells you to restart. Try to add a user from there
<Kr4t05> Thanks, zebraFusion.
<BigDaddy> there isn't much there really.
<zebraFusion> Kr4t05, np
<BigDaddy> definitely no mixers
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: no guarentees though, if that does not work, maybe you need to try and add it manually
<BigDaddy> there are two tick boxes. Enable sound server start up = yes
<dabaR> BigDaddy: does your sound work, or now?
<dabaR> or no...
<BigDaddy> sounds for events = yes
<BigDaddy> no sound at all right now
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi currently I am at the user login screen menu for the very first time, form there I can choose to reboot? is that when i should press ctrl+alt+g2 ?
<mebaran151> why wouldn't I be able to ping my router
<mebaran151> I have a static ip set on my nforce4 nic
<zebraFusion> It isn't online.
<bob_> Dr_Willis  apt-get -f install lillypond-data gets me  error /usr/bin/kpsewhich: No such file or dir
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  did you find your sound card with lspci?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: no not there, I mean during the dapper setup
<coolbeing> hansiibut I am done, it is alraedy isntalled
<mebaran151> to a WRT54GC
<BigDaddy> wastrel  - sorry man, I got sidetracked thanking dabaR. here is my reply from the lspci
<BigDaddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8803
<dabaR> BigDaddy: run "amixer" in a terminal, and post that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, I will take a look, but I am not good with sound much. Just the basic mute-unmute powers:)
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi I am done, it is alraedy isntalled
<dcm> mebaran151: have you ever been to Central, Texas?
<carpediem> gnome-core-devel doesn't have all the dependencies it needs.  Anyone know a repo that does?
<mcquaid> anyone else have onboard sound based on intel8x0?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: no, you have to reinstall again, or if possible enable runlevel 2 whereby the password for root can probably be blanked out
<dabaR> carpediem: do you have all the official repos enabled?
<wastrel> unknown device :p
<carpediem> dabaR: yeah...I think so, I used source-o-matic....that gives the official ones right?
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi can it be if live cd ubuntu did not work for me, install will work ?
<dabaR> carpediem: you have universe, multiverse, main and restricted?
<darthbutcher> Anyone here use Steam?
<BigDaddy> dabaR & wastrel - her is the outot from the amixer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8804
<darthbutcher> !steam
<ubotu> steam is probably at http://www.steampowered,com
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  show us lsmod also
<dcm> coolbeing: have you ever been to Central, Texas?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: its not about that, its totally unrelated, you have to setup an user account on ubuntu so that you have access
<coolbeing> dcm no why ?
<carpediem> dabaR: looking
<darthbutcher> I need help installing steam.
<BigDaddy> lsmod coming up
<dcm> coolbeing: just wondering, your nick reminded me of it
<dcm> coolbeing: because it had a c in it
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi to conclude, i need to reinstall and see where i missed the user setup part
<dabaR> BigDaddy: looks fine to me. I do not know what to do.
<BigDaddy> wastrel - lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8805
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: if you didn't miss it, when after the grub/lilo install, Go switch to another tty via Ctrl+Alt+F2 and activate it, then use adduser
<BigDaddy> dabaR - thanks for looking anyway man
<dabaR> welcome
<tkup|bed> how can I Install qmail using apt-get?
<carpediem> dabaR: yeah, I do have all the sources.  If you can install gnome-core-devel, any chance you could pastebin your sources.list for me?
<dabaR> carpediem: /j #dabaR
<OmegaAlpha> Whats a Loopback (lo) connection?
<Dr_Willis> OmegaAlpha,  used for mounting 'file systems in a file' sort of ussages.
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  ok i dunno...   unmute stuff in alsamixer?  reboot?
<Dr_Willis> OmegaAlpha,  oh wait - thats 'loop' - you may be refering to 127.0.0.1 - thats the 'localhost' ip address
<tkup|bed> OmegaAlpha: it's a logical interface (virtual) used to test the protocol stack as well as some other uses.
<BigDaddy> OK, this is weird. Update on the sound. I just hit play on Amarok. I have sound from my mp3's, but no system sounds.
<BigDaddy> I am going to restart GNOME
<BigDaddy> brb
<OmegaAlpha> Dr_Willis, when i type ifconfig i see a lo
<Dr_Willis> OmegaAlpha,  thats '127.0.0.1' the localhost thing then. :P
<carpediem> dabaR: thanks for the sources.list
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: that is a local interface, the localhost
<Dr_Willis> OmegaAlpha,  often used to test services on the local machines
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: without that, nothing works. It is the basic network connection.
<OmegaAlpha> Dr_Willis, the reason im asking is because i just got my wireless net adapter to show up in Network Settings...
<c13> hey what wase that tip he gave me
<OmegaAlpha> and i did the ifconfig and thought lo was related to it.. guess not
<dabaR> c13, that tip, eh?
<c13> the synap
<Madpilot> c13: Synaptic?
<c13> yeah
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, you wouldnt happen to know how to configure a wlan0 interface would you?
<c13> i reapated the thing 2-3 times.. think that coul of put some miss entries
<dcm> is it tr ue th at ub un tu pr om ot es ra ce mi xi ng
<dcm> ?
<morphix> eh
<morphix> whats with the spacing?
<dcm> so rr y
<BigDaddy> Well, restartX seems to have taking care of it
<dabaR> dcm: is it true that madpilot will ban you now?
<c13>  Madpilot  yes
<wastrel> it's to hide the racism
<dabaR> dcm, yes it is true.
<dcm> wh y
<dabaR> cause that is completely normal.
<c13> could i have that step step back
<BigDaddy> woah, I am gone for a minute and I miss the excitement?
<bonez> hey ... quick question .. can i choose a inode size (ext3) of 1mb while having a strip (raid) size of 128 kb?
<bikini> whats the command to mount an external usb drive?
* dcm was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (veiled stupid racism = good bye...)
<BigDaddy> bikini - I thought USB drives automounted?
<axisys> anyone knows how to fix this problem.. I am getting lot of these messages in my dmesg http://pastebin.com/560713
<BigDaddy> Madpilot - who was he insulting?
<c13> Madpilot, i repeated the repository update like 5 times... would that harm something?
<bikini> BigDaddy: i don't think mine did.. if it did automount, where would it be?
<Madpilot> BigDaddy: a few minutes ago: <dcm>	is it tr ue th at ub un tu pr om ot es ra ce mi xi ng
<bikini> i'm new to linux
<BigDaddy> MadPilot - lame
<BigDaddy> very very lame
<carpediem> dabaR: I get the same message about missing packages with your sources.list.  Something must be wrong with the repos, or I'm really confused.
<BigDaddy> good job with the boot
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashireinstalling it, now i created a user account , But still that was a user account what about the root password? how do i knwo it ?
<BigDaddy> bikini - bikini - I have a 60 GB HD I converted into an external HD. I just plug it in and it appears on my desktop
<dcm> I' ms or ry gu ys
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashire installing it, now i created a user account , But still that was a user account what about the root password? how do i knwo it ?
<doubletwist> [sigh]  is it REALLY necessary for the ubuntu wiki to use https?
<Madpilot> dcm: Behave, and type normally, or be banned - clear?
<dcm> I didn 't mean to o ffend
<doubletwist> My firefox is wonky so I'm using dillo, and need to read a page on the wikie. Grrr...
<dcm> go t it
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: from there you can use sudo to activate many things
<axisys> setkeycodes e02a <keycode> ??? anyone knows what should I set that in my compaq nc6200 centrino laptop
<carpediem> doubletwist: with an expired cert, I think, too.
<BigDaddy> dcm - cut it out with the funky spacing. It is hard to read
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi sudo ?
<dcm> I'm sor ry my keyboard is a li ttle screwy
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: btw, you may want to add yourself (the user account) under various groups
<doubletwist> carpediem hahha
<axisys> i get full of these lines http://pastebin.com/560713
<hatake_kakashi> !tell coolbeing about sudo
<Madpilot> doubletwist: dillo doesn't do https?
<doubletwist> Madpilot Not by default [and not as installed in ubuntu] . There is some *alpha* code for https if you want to recompile.
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi there was no such option at teh moment, maybe late i will add the user accoutn to a group
<coolbeing> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> doubletwist: install Opera if you need a full browser...
<krz> i have a folder with personal files. i need this file to be on the desktop of 2 of my wm's. is this possible?
<krz> basically i need to access the files, no matter what wm im currently using
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: sudo is a program that allows you to execute specific things as root without having to login to one
<wastrel> krz:  symlink it...
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi  got it.
<mcquaid> krz if you mean kde/gnome they will alrady be there
<wastrel> krz:  ln -s original-file link-name
<doubletwist> Madpilot Duh, I didn't think of that. I'll do that then.
<Madpilot> !opera
<ubotu> from memory, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<carpediem> doubletwist: sorry, my bad, they got a new cert January 20.  It was expired for a long time.
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi i did not see cuch a featue in other distros. isn't it kind of unsafe not to have a root password. Although on the otehr hand it is not annoying like in other distros to have 2 different passwords
<mcquaid> have i read the forums right that xgl compriz is already in dapper?
<mcquaid> and no longer need the custom deb packages someone else made?
<wastrel> anyone running dapper?
<coolbeing> wastrel are you?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: the root account is being disabled to prevent such password cracking, however that leaves up other flaws floating around. The thing is, ubuntu is setup in a way for you to use su only when necessary
<wastrel> coolbeing:  no
<shygoly> how to update my man doc?
<OmegaAlpha> bikini,  'cd /media' then type 'ls'
<doubletwist> hah! Dillo can't seem to go to the opera site [will use links] . Says Network unreachable! hehe
<shygoly> how to update my man doc?
<coolbeing> wastrel I am installing one. although I am a noob
<krz> repository you mean by using apt-get ?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: fyi, there is sudo for other distros, but ubuntu likes to promote the idea of not using root constantly
<shygoly> many entries are not installed
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, not totally sure though mine automounts as well
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashiwhat other distros that you know are noob friendly ?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: probably SuSE
<mcquaid> here's whats annoying about sudo, your in the gf's login and quickly want to troubleshoot something that needs root
<BigDaddy> aha, I figured out my problem. It was entirely my mistake
<wastrel> shygoly:  maybe  sudo apt-get install manpages manpages-dev
<mcquaid> sudo will fail as that user doesn't have admin privledges
<shygoly> thanks wastrel
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi I had suse it was good but slow untill today it got totally screwed and I gave it up
<redblade> Hi, I got a CD recently that has Debian on it but it also has some files on it I want to use.
<wastrel> mcquaid:  su - your-username;  then sudo
<redblade> or at least it's supposed to
<redblade> I can't seem to find them
<mcquaid> yes i know but all shortcuts fail, for example launching synaptic
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: well, I know SuSE for a fact has alot of fancy features
<redblade> it's the APC DVD
<wastrel> mcquaid:  su -  should fix that
<BigDaddy> I changed icon themes. When I did, there was no icon for the speaker in the panel. When I saw that is was missing, I added another. When it didn't appear, I added another. During my adding freny I muted it somehow
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi how about Mepis ?
<dabaR> BigDaddy: so what was it?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: I heard you have to pay money for it, I don't try OS that requires paying money like I did awhile ago.
<mcquaid> again you have to do that from a term, clicking on synaptic in another users login won't work
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: however one site recommended Mepis for newcomers
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi mepis ? paying money,.. i hear this first time..
<bikini> OmegaAlpha
<bikini> bikini@ubuntu:/media$ ls
<bikini> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0
<wastrel> mcquaid:  oic.  yeah  well you can launch synaptic from a term :]   i'm a cli junkie anyway
<BigDaddy> I did find out out that I am using the Alsa Mixer and my sound card s NVidia CK804. Strange, I thoguht it was a Realtek
<mcquaid> yes i know, it's just kinda annoying
<BigDaddy> At least that is what windows says
<bikini> i'm using Kubuntu.. i dont know if that makes a difference
<dabaR> Maybe the driver...
<hatake_kakashi> bikini: all you get is KDE instead of Gnome
<wastrel> mcquaid:  well if you were logging in as root you'd have to be in a term anyway ;] 
<bikini> hatake_kakashi: thats what i thought, but in a forum, someone else had a problem with it
<wastrel> BigDaddy:  i think your lspci database is a little g00fy
<tkup|bed> how would I proceed to install qmail using apt-get?
<coolbeing> the only differnces between ubuntu and kubuntu are gnome and KDE ?
<redblade> so does anyne have any ideas as to how I can get the files of the Cd without installing Debian?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: well ok, my mistake, but the last time I did recall Mepis floating around on bt
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: yes
<sagarp> can i use the xgl packages for ubuntu with breezy?
<BigDaddy> wastrel - well the restart of X seems to have fixed everything, so I am not going to complain
<wastrel> tkup|bed:  sudo apt-get install qmail
<dabaR> sagarp: not that anyone here knows...
<BigDaddy> yone else here use amarok?
<sagarp> ?
<mcquaid> sagarp, no you can't
<BigDaddy> yone=anyone
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi maybe if i'll try kubuntu i wont have the hotplug issue ?
<stardust> hi well i gave up on the bbs for tontie so now i am working on an irc server anyon hae expereince with setting up an irc server?
<sagarp> ok :P
<sagarp> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> BigDaddy: every now and then, yes
<tkup|bed> wastrel: I tried that earlier. E: package qmail has no installation candidate
<BigDaddy> is that not the most awesome music player?
<makaveli> stardust,  i do
<makaveli> with bahamut
<BigDaddy> I wish windows had that
<wastrel> tkup|bed:  hmm i guess it's not in the repositories...  is it free/open source?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: maybe, but I wouldn't have a clue, if its a problem at the boot, then changing WM/DE won't help much either
<makaveli> DALNET ircd
<stardust> ahh is dalnet still up?
<makaveli> of course
<BigDaddy> I have to say that is the first app I have encountered that has totally impressed me
<makaveli> i like their ircd a lot
<stardust> well i have my server name
<makaveli> and services is main thing
<hatake_kakashi> BigDaddy: different tastes, I find amaroK a little bloated. Probably the only thing I like about it is that it has iPod functionality
<stardust> riojams.ircxpro.com
<stardust> can youtry to attach?
<CaptainMorgan> I have a terminal open.. with multiple tabs.. is there a hotkey method to easily switch between tabs instead of using a mouse ?
<stardust> can you
<tkup|bed> wastrel: yes qmail is open, but I would like to install the binaries
<makaveli> stardust,  is it ur server?
<carpediem> BigDaddy: I use amarok, and yes, by far better than anything else on Linux or even Windows, in my opinion.
<stardust> it says network what should i put in the network slot?
<stardust> yes
<stardust> i was running a bbs telnet trying but it is sort of complicated.
<stardust> cidadel
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, yes?
<BigDaddy> hatake_kakashi - I have a monster PC - amarok can't use up too much on my system
<OmegaAlpha> how do you adjust volume on mplayer via terminal?
<carpediem> BigDaddy: amarok is the only reason the kdelibs get installed on my machines.
<bikini> bikini@ubuntu:/media$ ls
<axisys> anyone know of a doc2html tool?
<bikini> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0
<bikini> thats what my media ls looked like
<BigDaddy> I can see why. I am just so damn impressed with it carpediem
<stardust> yses it is my server
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, and your external drive is plugged in and turned on?
<dcm> bikini: Congratulations!
<bikini> yes.
<OmegaAlpha> bikini,  is it partitioned and formatted?
<hatake_kakashi> BigDaddy: well, that's different for you, some people don't like too much eye-candy, etc. I'm on a 6 year old system. Even if I get a more faster system, I'd still probably mess with minimalist type of programs every so often anyway
<bikini> yeah, fat32
<bikini> do i have to edit the fstab?
<makaveli> stardust,  its now workin on 6667
<stardust> ssh
<hatake_kakashi> bikini: if you want to make the mounting easier, yes
<stardust> it is?
<OmegaAlpha> bikini,  what program did you use to partition and format it?
<Kumo> I updated the kernel today and now I see a kernel panic message, it said: WARNING: Couldn't find symtab and strtab in module /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko, any help?
<wastrel> tkup|bed:  i can't find qmail in apt- i don't think it's available...
<carpediem> BigDaddy: If you like it, I would add this to your sources.list and get a newer version:  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest breezy main
<makaveli> stardust,  ssh ur irc server ?
<MeshGearFox> Ah, hello. Is the partitioning tool in ubuntu the same as the one in the kubuntu installer?
<bikini> partition magic 8.0 in windows
<BigDaddy> I am that way with windows hatake_kakashi. I will most likely get there in a while with linux as well. But this is a great app to wet the appetites of us newbies
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, or did you let ubuntu do it for you manually
<axisys> !doc2html
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<axisys> !doctohtml
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<BigDaddy> kubuntu source?
<BigDaddy> or rather kubuntu repository?
<stardust> makoveli i am on a pc upstairs right now i have to go downstairs to do it unless i can use putty from up there to access the ubuntu computer and they try from there yes?
<stardust> brb let me try go downstairs
<hatake_kakashi> BigDaddy: ever tried xmms? or foobar2k?
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, after you parti. and form. it in win. did you restart your computer in windows and see the new partitions in part. magic?
<bikini> yeah it worked fine in windows, thats where i have all my music and everything.
<Kumo> please can anybody help me with this? WARNING: Couldn't find symtab and strtab in module /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko
<BigDaddy> I do not like xmms, and I used footunes on my windows for a long time
<Raskall> *grin* It is actually quite surreal to get a transfer rate of 740 kB/sec on my home dsl line.
<Madpilot> axisys: I think OpenOffice can output HTML right in the program - have a look around OOo
<sambagirl> macovelli
<OmegaAlpha> its a usb too?
<OmegaAlpha> did you try connecting it to another usb port
<bikini> yeah, its a 3.5in hd in a usb enclosure.
<BigDaddy> carpidiem - how to I add that? Is there a command in the terminal?
<axisys> Madpilot: let me look
<OmegaAlpha> what windows manager are you using on ubuntu?
<MeshGearFox> Anyway, just wondering cause I'm getting stuck in this loop in the kubuntu partitioner, where I manually set up the partition table. After I set the mount points for / and /home and go to save the changes and finish partitioning, it doesn't do anything. From what I can tell the installers aren't that different, and I was wondering if anyone here knew anything.
<Madpilot> axisys: failing that, ask Google - there seem to be everything2everythingelse converters :P
<BigDaddy> hatake_kakashi - foobar isn't on linux too is it?
<hatake_kakashi> BigDaddy: no, but that doesn't mean you can't run it through wine, I did it before
<derf> I seem to be missing something to play back encrypted DVDs on my 5.10 system.  I've got libdvdread3 (0.9.4-5), libdvdcss2 (1.2.8-1~5.04ubp1) and libdvdnav4 (0.1.9-3) installed, but totem still thinks i'm not using libdvdcss.  any thoughts?
<bikini> i'm using konqueror
<OmegaAlpha> hmm
<Eleaf> lol
<carpediem> BigDaddy: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     Add it to the very bottom, then go in to Synaptic and hit the Reload button
<OmegaAlpha> did you try using gnome and see if it shows up in there?
<polly_> wat up
<BigDaddy> hatake - I have never got wine to work before. Though I must say that my current sucess has made me consider trying again
<bikini> no i havent.
<bikini> should i edit fstab before i switch sessions?/
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, i use fluxbox and gnome... my usb only shows up in gnome and not fluxbox.
<sambagirl> macovhelli?
<wastrel> i got wine running under ubuntu... had sound issues tho
<polly> yo im back
<bikini> hmm
<bikini> i'll brb
<hatake_kakashi> BigDaddy: it was somewhat easy for me whilst on kubuntu.. get wine, get foobar2k_special, install it, get wmfdist, install that, and then you are set
<polly> wat up bikini
<bikini> ?
<reikon> what's the root's default pass? (sorry got a friend asking off hand, i'm on freenode, he's not :P)
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, i cant advise you with that... i didnt have to do anything like that
<sambagirl> makaveli why i cannot connect?
<Kumo> I got a kernel panic message, could anybody help me please?
<wastrel> reikon:  root is disabled by default - no password
<polly> kumo r u gay
<bikini> alright, i'll just let that chill for now.
<reikon> ahhh
<reikon> does ubuntu come with sudo?
<wastrel> reikon:  yes
<reikon> wastrel, thanks dude
<wastrel> np
<OmegaAlpha> bikini, i suggest maybe try using gnome just to see if it shows up... it might be konqueror thats causing you the conflict
<sambagirl> makaveli your here?
<polly> dores anybody like rap
<axisys> Madpilot: oowriter2 did an excellent job converting my pdf
<makaveli> yea im here
<polly> does any body like rap
<axisys> it created all the gif files and linked to html on same dir
<BigDaddy> carpediem - I got an error: W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<BigDaddy> wait, I think I see it
<carpediem> BigDaddy: it's okay...It's just warning you that there was no GPG key....so you'll have to trust the site is real.
<Madpilot> axisys: good to know - glad it worked
<Kumo> please can anybody help me with this? WARNING: Couldn't find symtab and strtab in module /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko
<CaptainMorgan> I have a terminal open.. with multiple tabs.. is there a hotkey method to easily switch between tabs instead of using a mouse ?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know the command to back in hierarchy in directories in shell?
<BigDaddy> carpediem
<BigDaddy> carpediem - oh
<zyth> I'm having the weirdest issue.  When X fully starts, I have about a 1/2" white bar down the right side of my screen.  Menus can open over it, but no windows will move there.  Anyone know where I should start to deal with this?
<BigDaddy> OK
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: alt+number
<twb> Aha!  Rhythmbox can play flac but not mp3...
<CaptainMorgan> awesome! thanks dabaR
<ACU> Anyone knows how to make easy logon in ubuntu  but using a windows domain
<bikini> yeah it didn't come up in gnome
<krz> what do i need to do to configure ubuntoo with framebuffer support?
<goodman> how can i reconfigure apache to add modules?
<BigDaddy> I can feel the goodness coming into the computer
<wastrel> http://www.cuteoverload.com/
<krz> anyone?
<Madpilot> twb: you can get mp3 support in Rhythymbox
<Cube-ness> anybody know why i cant run any mono/gtk# apps in dapper? i get an error not being able to find 'intl'..which i tracked to libc.so.6... which i dont seem to have
<wastrel> there are mono/gtk# apps?
<twb> Madpilot: what do I aptitude install?
<twb> wastrel: yeah, there's a mono/gtk rss reader.
<twb> fourl etters then a band.
<Cube-ness> and tomboy, and monodevelop, and banshee, and muine, etc
<twb> I forget the actual name though.
<spiral_shell> If I add a new entry into the crontab file, do I have to do anything to tell cron to read it again?
<nathanj> everytime i try and mount a drive i attached i get this error...
<nathanj> root@greed:/mnt# mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc /mnt/hd/
<twb> spiral_shell: no.
<nathanj> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /mnt/hd/ busy
<nathanj> and it is neither of them 2
<twb> nnapaste the contents of /proc/mounts
<spiral_shell> twb, for some reason, my cron is ignoring my crontab entries..
<twb> nathanj: paste the contents of /proc/mounts
<wastrel> Cube-ness:  can you tell me what version of pymol is in dapper?
<wastrel> bah
<twb> spiral_shell: user crontab, or /etc/crontab?
<twb> spiral_shell: try sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<spiral_shell> twb /etc/crontab
<nathanj> twb: it is not in there.
<wastrel> spiral_shell:  syntax errors in the cron file?
<doubletwist> Wooohooo! Actually got firefox 1.5x, flash and java going in amd64! It's a miracle. hehe
<nathanj> [4294672.456000]      ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
<twb> nathanj: please just pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts" and "lsof".
<nathanj> twb: it exsists
<wastrel> doubletwist:  now write a howto :] 
<doubletwist> wastrel Someone else already did....
<coolbeing> I just installed Ubuntu Dapper Flight 3 for the very first time i see Ubuntu. And so far all i can say is Wow it is simple and noob frienldy currently downlaoding 558 Updates... wil see hwo it goes. just hope ACPI will work beacuse my CPU is working to the fullest
<doubletwist> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64Flashjava
<doubletwist> crap... there is one downside to it though... :(
<spiral_shell> twb sudo: /etc/init.d/cron: command not found
<doubletwist> Can't copy URL from the address bar and paste into rxvt. hrm...
<wastrel> rxvt i forgot that one
<wastrel> was listing termial emulators earlier
<stupendo44> Question: this is a pretty broad question. I'm trying to get this mini dv camcorder to work with Kubuntu, but I'm not sure where to start. I don't see it automatically mounting, but it does act like it's doing something. Can someone walk me through this? I know it's Kubuntu, and this is Ubuntu, but they couldn't help.
<twb> spiral_shell: that sounds like cron isn't installed.
<coolbeing> questions the automatic Ubuntu downloading service is that the thing that will keep me updated and bring my flight 3 release to flight 4 release ?
<twb> doubletwist: middle-click or shift+insert to paste into rxvt.
<spiral_shell> twb, interesting, all the directory structure was there
<doubletwist> twb Yes I know that. I'm saying it's not working between a 32bit firefox and a 64bit rxvt.
<twb> doubletwist: oh, right.
<doubletwist>  :)
<twb> doubletwist: I've also had problems because ff is a piece of shit  ;-)
<wastrel> i used to have a nice clipboard applet
<twb> spiral_shell: maybe it is only removed and not purged...
<twb> spiral_shell: dpkg -l cron | tail -1
<spiral_shell> ok
<BigDaddy> I have a stupid question
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi the automatic Ubuntu downloading service is that the thing that will keep me updated and bring my flight 3 release to flight 4 release ?
<BigDaddy> I am reading this forum entry, and I don't get it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122131&highlight=load+windows+default+grub
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: I think so, though can't say for sure
<BigDaddy> This is regarding editing GRUB
<nathanj> twb: /proc/mounts - http://pastebin.com/560736                     lsof -  http://pastebin.com/560738
<krz> anyone know how to get framebuffer support in ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> why would a tar archive, 'file.tar.gz' when given the command: tar -tvf *tar* say that the file 'does not look a tar archive' and 'Error...' ?
<BigDaddy> sorry krz - no idea here
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi i have 3 partitions which are windows NTFS and I cannot access them. how do i do that?
<BigDaddy> meaning me personally, not this channel
<jgrieves> hey guys any idea why a touchpad would not be recognized properly?  Its an ALPS being recognized as a PS/2 Generic
<GregAsche> ugh, I've asked this a few times and I still can't figure it out... How can I make sudo NEVER prompt me for a password?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: you can mount NTFS drives as readonly
<wastrel> GregAsche:  edit /etc/sudoers
<GregAsche> tried that
<GregAsche> what do I put though?
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi how? right click and there will be a mout option ?
<darthbutcher> !firefox
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: no no
<GregAsche> ah, nvm, think I got it
<hatake_kakashi> !tell coolbeing about ntfs
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashihow then i mount ?
<twb> nathanj: ok, i'm stumped, sorry.
<wastrel> GregAsche:  on the line   yourusername ALL=(ALL) ALL   add NOPASSWD
<nathanj> twb: dead drive :S
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashithanx i'll read that
<wastrel> GregAsche:  use sudo visudo
<nathanj> twb: ill try mounting witha livecd ....
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi currently downlading 558 updates for Flight 3
<jgrieves> isn't ther a way to force an ALPS driver over the generic mouse?
<darthbutcher> !tell darthbutcher about quicktime
<GregAsche> okay
<darthbutcher> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<wastrel> GregAsche:  i'm not sure of the syntax... sec
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi wait, are you sure i need to mount them? I see the partitions themselves, it is just that when i click on one and try to access it, it tells me that I do not have the right permission to access it... ?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: yes, you have to mount them via a specific method
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi right clicking on one gives me an option to unmount
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi ok, got it
<coolbeing> will read
<wastrel> GregAsche:  here's what i did :  commented out the existing line for safe keeping, then added a line   username ALL= NOPASSWD: ALL
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: you can access it via root, but if you want to make it accessible for a normal account, etc you need to edit the /etc/fstab file
<nbound> anyone able to get a lexmark printer goin?
<coolbeing> hatake_kakashi it is written how to do that in the link you have me right ?
<hatake_kakashi> coolbeing: somewhat
<nbound> ive downloaded a compatible driver, followed the ubuntu forums howto to get it goin... and i goto print a test page and it just sits idle
<nbound> *proceeds to throw brand new printer out window* >:@
<krz> im using a sony vaio. installed ubuntu. however, my button on my laptop (i.e. volume up down, mute, etc) dont work
<krz> how can i get this to work?
<Siegfrid> where can i get ubuntu's howto?
<hatake_kakashi> Siegfrid: site
<stupendo44> Question: this is a pretty broad question. I'm trying to get this mini dv camcorder to work with Kubuntu, but I'm not sure where to start. I don't see it automatically mounting, but it does act like it's doing something. Can someone walk me through this? I would connect the camcorder to firewire, but I don't have the port or the cables. So hopefully I can get it to work with just USB.
<aaronshaf> Here's a list of DNS servers I can use?
<Siegfrid> thx
<tp_> hello, i am trying to setup my palm tungsten T to sync with my laptop but it doesnt work
<Madpilot> nbound: Lexmark have some Linux drivers, but for a lot of their printers Linux users are SOL...
<tp_> can anybody help me
<aaronshaf> I have the dreaded Qwest service/router
<wastrel> GregAsche:  better is   username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL     :] 
<nbound> SOL?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone use a wireless net adapter in here?
<ipn1nj4> nbound,  shit out of luck =P
<coolbein> i do
<Madpilot> !tell Siegfrid about docs
<wastrel> nbound:  what model?
<nbound> ;p;
<nbound> lol
<nbound> x1195
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> it has been said that printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<nbound> apparently its compatible with z600 drivers
<Madpilot> nbound: check the two URLs above ^^^
<nbound> will do
<tp_> hello, i am trying to setup my palm tungsten T to sync with my laptop but it doesnt work
<blarion> How does one go about running real media files in kaffine?
<wastrel> what's kaffine?
<Kyral> lol
<blarion> It's a media player.
<Kyral> KDE Media Plater
<Kyral> Think the KDE equiv of Totem
<CaptainMorgan> why would a tar archive, 'file.tar.gz' when given the command: tar -tvf *tar* say that the file 'does not look a tar archive' and 'Error...' ?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone use a wireless net connection in here?
<blarion> anybody know? lol.
<axisys> anyone know of a goof pdf2html? (ofcourse I can google it but if u already know of one would be cool)
<axisys> pdftohtml does not do a great job
<hatake_kakashi> CaptainMorgan: tar -ztvf foo.tar.tz
<blarion> I tried installing w32codecs
<tp_> help...............
<hatake_kakashi> s/tz/gz
<blarion> no luck.
<Kyral> try VLC
<CaptainMorgan> hatake_kakashi, what is the -z flag?
<Kyral> or XIne
<twb> Hmm, what's a non-gui program to turn a bunch of mp3s into an audio cd?
<CaptainMorgan> nvevermind.. Ill look it up. .thanks
<hatake_kakashi> CaptainMorgan: its for gzipped archives, man tar
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  gz = gzip  tar z  ungzips
<blarion> I heard good things about vlc, I'll give it a go.
<OmegaAlpha> blarion, did you install them via terminal?
<nbound> heh, both those sites turn up nothing for the printer =/
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel - the tar -tvf *tar* is to list the contents of the archive.. Im not trying to unzip it
<blarion> no
<axisys> twb: mencoder
<nbound> but doing my own research it should work
<hatake_kakashi> CaptainMorgan: _however_ the file is gzipped
<twb> axisys: really?!
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  i was being overspecific.  z is for managing gzip
<axisys> it comes with mplayer
<OmegaAlpha> blarion, 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<blarion> ya.
<twb> axisys: no, it's packaged separately ;-)
<blarion> I know
<hatake_kakashi> CaptainMorgan: tar -tvf makes tar assume that the file is .tar
<hatake_kakashi> err tar format
<axisys> hmm.. man mplayer talks about mencoder
<tp_> hello, i am trying to setup my palm tungsten T to sync with my laptop but it doesnt work
<tp_> hello, i am trying to setup my palm tungsten T to sync with my laptop but it doesnt work
<CaptainMorgan> ic, thanks you two
<blarion> w32 codecs is already the latest version
<twb> Ah, the `burn' package was what I was thinking of.
<blarion> I get an error when I launch the files in kaffine
<OmegaAlpha> probably need to try different codecs for KDE
<blarion> No URI handler implemented for "rtsp://real-akamai.stream.aol.com:554/aol/us/aolmusic/artists/wmg/hives/hives_diealright_nb.rm?cloakport=80
<OmegaAlpha> blarion, try asking in #kde
<blarion> k
<nbound> !lexmark
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nbound
<nbound> arrrgghhh
<OmegaAlpha> anyone use a wireless internet connection in here?
<wastrel> i am
<blarion> I am
<blarion> but it fails to start
<nbound> wireles as in wireless internet, or wireless connection to router ;)
<blarion> lol
<odat> anyone here able to help me track down a weird freeze problem?
<wastrel> 802.11b
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, blarion, when you activate it.. do you deactivate your ethernet connection if you use it also first?
<nbound> heh well i use it on my PSP to browse the web :D, and soon my lappy after i configure ndiswrapper
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  i am never plugged in to ethernet, but my ethernet interface is active
<Raskall> I just bought the cutest little WLAN-router. Linksys WRT54GL. I am very tempted to OpenWRT it.
<OmegaAlpha> or can you activate it while the eth0 is activated?
<blarion> well, back when I used mepis, I could use ethernet and wireless.
<axisys> pdf to html converter (i will google if no answer here)
<blarion> dunno about this distro.
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, and your wlan0 is active at the same time ?
<aaronshaf> is /etc/init.d/pppd-dns where you set your dns servers?
<odat> i can get my webcam recognized by linux and gnomemeeting but when i try to actually use it my pute freezes
<newbie> when I do ; python easyubuntu.py I get the error >    import gtk, gtk.glade
<newbie> ImportError: No module named gtk
<nbound> odat using what proggy?
<newbie> whats going on
<Kyral> You need PyGTK
<newbie> what else I need to isntall in order to install easy ubuntu
<newbie> ok
<shadeofgrey> hey
<odat> nbound, gnomemeeting
<shadeofgrey> damnit
<shadeofgrey> i need help with something stupid
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: both can be activated at the same time, but you might get a routing problem.
<nbound> odat see if it works in xsane
<shadeofgrey> i have glaucoma.  im almost blind
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  my wifi card is configured on eth1, ethernet nic is eth0... dunno why.  both are active but only eth1 is in use
<shadeofgrey> i NEED to make the cursor in abiworrd or openoffice or SOMETHING a full sized square instead of that damn line
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: do you have a cable plugged in to eth0?
<shadeofgrey> that EVERY PROGRAM uses now
<aaronshaf> Where do I sest my dns servers?
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, yes should i unplug it to try to get my wifi working and then activate the wife?
<Kyral> shadeofgrey: use Emacs?
<newbie>     import apt, apt_pkg
<newbie> ImportError: No module named apt
<newbie> now i get this error
<nbound> shadeofgrey, theres also nano for text editing goodness :P
<Kyral> .....
<shadeofgrey> is there A text editor available for ubuntu that allows the cursoer to be a square and would be capable of handling 300 page manucriopts?
<odat> nbound, hope it froze again
<wastrel> aaronshaf:  either system > administration > networking  or /etc/resolv.conf
<Kyral> I have no idea for that pack
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is emacs
<odat> nbound, nope i mean
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: I wish I could activate my wife when I wanted to. :) But seriously, why do you want both at the same time?
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is .... nano
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, i finally got Network Settings to see my wifi card but its not configured.. i dont know how to do that.. i figured just activating it
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: another text editor
<shadeofgrey> okay look
<shadeofgrey> i need a text editor that isnt butt fuck hard to use
<shadeofgrey> im just a writer
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, i dont.. i really just want to use only my wifi (wife) hehe getting tired
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: language, OK?
<shadeofgrey> oops
<shadeofgrey> sorry
<shadeofgrey> .....im drunk.  its harder not to be profane about this sort of thing
<shadeofgrey> because its so simple
<shadeofgrey> and yet
<shadeofgrey> abiword is dumb and cant do it
<shadeofgrey> openoffice is brilliant in... some ways and cant do it
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: OmegaAlpha then you enter properties on eth0 (cabled) and disables it. Set it to not load on boot. Then deactivate it. Then you press properties on the wlan card, set the right network id and wep keys if you use them and activate it.
<Kyral> Emacs
<Kyral> Emacs
<Kyral> Emacs :P
<shadeofgrey> does anybody have any experience in using editpad pro for linux in ubuntu
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: very easy, really. network manager should discover your network automatically
<carpediem> shadeofgrey: if you want really simple, with not rich-text, Applications > Accesories > Text Editor
<cafuego> Kyral: Mind your language.
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, what if i dont have a network set up yet? i mean i do but thats in windows...
<Kyral> cafuego: WTF?
<Kyral> Damn VIM fanboy :P
<cafuego> Kyral: There's no need to be offensive.
<Kyral> ...
<shadeofgrey> because i still have editpad pro for linux
<Kyral> how is chanting Emacs offensive?
<shadeofgrey> i just have no idea how to install it
<BigDaddy> I am n Synaptic right now, where is wine?
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: you dont have a wireless router/access point? you need that.
<cafuego> Kyral: speaking the 'e' word
<zebraFusion> Wine isn't in the default repositries
<BigDaddy> I have a dummy package, but I don't see the real thing
<Kyral> cafuego: Damn Vi fanboy :P
<BigDaddy> oh, how come?
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, i have a wireless router
<carpediem> shadeofgrey: um....is the Gnome Text Editor (gedit) too simple?
* cafuego grabs the window by clicking on 'Kyral' and warps it madly
<nathanj> twb: ubuntu the drive had been wiped by the ubunutu install :( lost all my backups it but a lvm on the drive hence why i couldnt mount it fuck :(~(~(
<nathanj> twb: 80gb of stuff gone :(~
<zebraFusion> Are here any good open source games for Ubuntu?
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: then just open properties in Network settings and select your network. If it doesn't show up, type your network name in ESSID field
<nathanj> zebraFusion: enemy territory
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, in windoze, it would auto detect, but in linux im lost
<shadeofgrey> okay...  trying emacs
<carpediem> zebraFusion: sure there are, many.  I like Wesnoth myself.
<mikex> Whatis the trick to make term serv client connect via vnc?
<shadeofgrey> carpediem:  i need to be ablke to modify the colors toop
<shadeofgrey> i repeat
<cafuego> mikex: select the vnc protocol and make sure vncviewer is installed
<shadeofgrey> im almost blind
<BigDaddy> zebraFusion - where would I get wine from then?
<BigDaddy> Another repository?
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, can i make up a network name right now? or should there be one already?
<shgyoly05g> can i write my own login model,and load some prefered apps auto ?
<shgyoly05g> can i write my own login model,and load some prefered apps auto ?how to ?
<cafuego> shgyoly05g: Sure
<carpediem> shadeofgrey: well, you don't like Oo, and you don't like abiword, right?
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: you must use the network name you have set up in your wireless router
<Dr_Willis> shgyoly05g,  perhaps clarify what you are trying to do.
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, would the hosts be the list of networks because theres like 8 of them
<cafuego> shgyoly05g: install xdm/gdm and consigure ~/.xsession
<mikex> cafuego: Thought it was that easy, can't connect to 2 different machines, different locations
<BigDaddy> zebraFusion - nevermind, I found it
<shadeofgrey> carpediem:  ONLY because i cant make the cursor a full square
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: in network settings you need to have the "Connections" tab selected.
<wastrel> i like abiword
<odat> anyone have any idea why my webcam is recognized but freezes my pute when i try to use it?
<shgyoly05g>  and i want to use the default id and passwd
<blarion> VLC works.
<blarion> yay.
<wastrel> shadeofgrey:  have you contacted the development team about this question?
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: ignore the hosts tab. Actually, ignore all other tabs than Connections
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, yes im there now
<shadeofgrey> wastrel:  why would the developers listen to a peon like me.
<shgyoly05g> neednt to write every time when login
<shadeofgrey> ?>
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: then select properties on your wireless connection.
<elkbuntu> shadeofgrey, yes
<elkbuntu> shadeofgrey, there's many people in the world with vision impairments
<wastrel> shadeofgrey:  you might be surprised...
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, it just shows my eth0-activated wlan0 -not configured and my modem ppp0 not configured
<elkbuntu> shadeofgrey, and the philosophy of ubuntu is 'linux for human beings'
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: seriously, there are people on the dev teams who deal with accessibility issues like yours - join #ubuntu-devel and ask
<newbie> when I try to ru;n easy ubuntu, I get this error: ImportError: No module named apt
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, ok
<newbie> does anyone know what package i need to install
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: CLICK ON THE PROPERTIES BUTTON WHEN YOU HAVE SELECTED THE WLAN0 CARD
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, yeah i know im already there
<Madpilot> Raskall: don't wear out your CapsLock key or anything... :|
<zebraFusion> nathanj, that game is supported in Linux? It looks incredible
<newbie> anyone?
<elkbuntu> shadeofgrey, in fact, it'd be worth there even being an 'accessibility' section on the forums for precisely this
<odat> anyone have any idea why my webcam is recognized but freezes my pute when i try to use it?
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, and fill out the info right.. select static ip can i enter the ip thats listed in my eth0?
<aaronshaf> how do I reset eth0?
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: then you will be able to enable the connection, select ESSID (your network name) and such.. select your network, click ok. then activate wlan0
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: no.. select DHCO
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: no.. select DHCP
<BigDaddy> there doesn't appear to be a wine for the AMD64
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, k thanks
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: your wireless router should provide you with an ip address automatically.
<OmegaAlpha> ill give it a shot right now.. sucks ill have to lose my connection temp.
<lnx_> what is the command to open a new terminal session?
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, when i click dhcp it should?
<wastrel> lnx_:  applications > accessories > terminal
<lnx_> i mean from within a command prompt already
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: yes.
<lnx_> wasterl: i'm trying to make a launcher shortcut
<OmegaAlpha> and thatll configure it auto for me?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<wastrel> lnx_:  gnome-terminal
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: yes
<shadeofgrey> im groveling to the developer folks
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, thanks im gonna give it shot
<shadeofgrey> they arent impressed
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: good luck :)
<lnx_> wastrel: thx
<Skif> I'm running dapper, and when I play fideos, it's like somebody turned thr bright waaaaaaaaaay up.  I tried setting the gamma down via xgamma, but that doesn't seem to affect the video, only the desktop.
<zebraFusion> what is the command echo used for?
<shadeofgrey> has ANYBOIDY here used editpad pro for linux and successfully gotten it installed in ubuntu?
<Raskall> zebraFusion: for echoing something on the screen. mostly used in scripts
<cafuego> zebraFusion: printing variables (to screen/file)
<Madpilot> zebraFusion: "man echo"
<zebraFusion> what's an example use of echo
<Skif> I can't see any settings in totem (or xine or whatever) to tweak the gamma, even assuming that's the problem, which I'm not positive of.
<cafuego> zebraFusion: echo $PATH
<zebraFusion> I just did man echo, but don't quite understand it
<nemik> has anyone gotten video-out to work on their laptop? not sure where to start on my 700m to get it working
<eugman> Anyone know how to open a bzip in xubuntu?
<cafuego> eugman: via bunzip2
<zebraFusion> cafuego, what did that do :o
<cafuego> zebraFusion: it displayed the contents of the PATH variable.
<zebraFusion> I suppose I need to spend more time in ICS. -.-
<OmegaAlpha> yes it works!
<cafuego> Internet Connection Sharing?
<OmegaAlpha> task #10 taken care of.. 200,000 more to go
<odat> anyone have any idea why my webcam is recognized but freezes my pute when i try to use it?
<OmegaAlpha> odat, dont point it at your face. ;)
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: good. :)
<odat> OmegaAlpha, oh ok i will make sure your mother isn't lookin at it
<eugman> cafuego: doesn't seem to be a package. Must I compile it?
<odat> if you have two webcam drivers loaded on the machine would they interfer with eachother?
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, thanks again. Now next i want to figure out how to make a network with my bros computer, even though he uses windoze
<OmegaAlpha> odat, i would think so especially if they were for two different web cams
<bz0b> hey all
<wastrel> eugman:  it comes in the bzip2 package
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: if you're in the same house on the same wireless router, then you already have a network with him. but what do you want to do on the network?
<odat> OmegaAlpha, there is only one webcam but i did have two drivers loaded cuz google told me it was a logitech webcam so i loaded that driver
<Skif> No ideas, then?
<Skif> ah, well
<OmegaAlpha> odat, so one driver is off the cd that came with the cam and the other is from a google search? why did you get another driver?
<Raskall> well.. off to bed to get a couple of hours sleep before the olympics starts.
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, yes we are on the same both using wireless.. i want him to be able to share my files
<cafuego> eugman: bunzip2 is a symlink to bzip2. Also see 'bzip2 -d'
<bz0b> i just did a fresh server install of ubuntu, then i installed xserver-xorg, x-window-system-core, and fluxbox, and irssi :-), well anyways, when i type startx, i get an error message saying, no /home/bz0b/.xsession file found /home/bz0b/.Xsession file found, what do I do?
<odat> OmegaAlpha, one driver is off the cd and the other one is one i got off of synaptic
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, watchign the olmpics right now
<OmegaAlpha> odat, why did you get one from synaptic for? the one off the cd is it for windows or linux?
<odat> i got it because i didn't see if the cam was recognized first i just did a search for logitech in synaptic and loaded that driver
<bz0b> just a thought, but should i install gdm, and start it through that?
<newbie> ImportError: No module named apt > I get this error when trying to run easyubuntu.  can anyone please help me
<odat> the one off the ubuntu install cd that was already loaded when i installed ubuntu
<Raskall> OmegaAlpha: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29 for file sharing with your brother.
<wastrel> bz0b:  how about touch ~.Xsession
<bz0b> wastrel: well, i did that, but it laggs when it starts
<wastrel> er, ~/.Xsession
<OmegaAlpha> Raskall, thanks i installed samba too cuz i had a feeling i would need it for this
<bz0b> wastrel: you mean like add startfluxbox to the first line right
<wastrel> bz0b:  yeah
<OmegaAlpha> odat, so you installed ubuntu, plugged in yoru webcam and nothing happened so you went and got one off synaptic correct?
<bz0b> wastrel: screw it, i like it better this way, anyways
<eugman> Cafuego: thanks. It's just a tar now. What arguments do I use to extract it
<newbie> anyone?
<shadeofgrey> i cant believe it
<shadeofgrey> the developers think im kidding
<odat> OmegaAlpha, no i was and idiot and i didn't check to see if it was already recognized i just went searching for a driver
<shadeofgrey> they think its some kind of joke or something
<zebraFusion> Why isn't nmap 4.0 in the dapper repos?
<OmegaAlpha> odat. unload the driver you installed
<OmegaAlpha> odat, then try it
<newbie> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME!
<newbie> jeez
<wastrel> shadeofgrey:  it could just be losers hanging out on the dev chan
<eugman> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<odat> OmegaAlpha, ahhh i just did and the same thing still freezes
<shadeofgrey> wastrel:  are there liots of those?
<shadeofgrey> wastyrel:  talk with me in private for a minute?
<wastrel> heh that would be nice :] 
<aaronshaf> what file are the repositories set?
<odat> OmegaAlpha, would it have anything to do with legacy nvidia drivers?
<wastrel> join #wastrel
<newbie> gay
<OmegaAlpha> odat, you unloaded the synaptic installed driver and it frozed... keep in mind that the order you plug it in might cause error too
<Madpilot> newbie: first, watch the language. second, there's a #easyubuntu channel - have you asked there?
<newbie> yes
<newbie> 2 hours now
<odat> OmegaAlpha, how do you mean the order i plugged it in
<newbie> gay == bad lanugage?
<newbie> alright man, whatever you say
<eugman> nvm I think I've got it working
<odat> OmegaAlpha, when i uninstalled the driver i then restarted the computer before trying it again
<redblade> newbie
<ardinary> yes because there is no such thing as ess eee ecks!
<redblade> Hi
<newbie> hello
<OmegaAlpha> odat, like plugging the usb chord into your cam then plugging it into the computer then turning the cam on after its plugged in
<OmegaAlpha> odat, or turning your cam on. plugging into cam, then plug into computer
<OmegaAlpha> odat, it shouldnt really make a difference but i know in windows sometimes it did...
<odat> OmegaAlpha, right i hear ya but i tried some combos already and that didn't do anything
<odat> OmegaAlpha, do you think it has anything to do with the legacy nvidia drivers i have to use
<elkbuntu> shadeofgrey, you are kidding, right?
<OmegaAlpha> odat, do you have a nvidia card?
<shadeofgrey> elkbuntu:  about what
<vook> ok, I let bastille move X to tty9, but now video out doesn't work.  How do I A- tell video out to also go to tty9, or B - move X back to tty7?
<elkbuntu> shadeofgrey, the devs thinking you were joking
<shadeofgrey> elkbuntu:  that the deleopers wont take me seriouslu?
<shadeofgrey> nope
<shadeofgrey> dude
<elkbuntu> fscking hell
<shadeofgrey> im a lot of things
<newbie> this is more like "linux to frustrate human beings"
<newbie> lol
<shadeofgrey> but i aint a liar
<newbie> it doesn't JUST work out of the box
<newbie> bullcrap propaganda
<elkbuntu> what's the channel again ubuntu-dev?
<shadeofgrey> they're all asleep anywau
<shadeofgrey> and yelling at dumb people wont help
<elkbuntu> they'll have something nice to see when they wake
<Madpilot> newbie: all EasyUbuntu does is a bunch of stuff you could easily do on your own, you know...
<shadeofgrey> ......dont
<elkbuntu> no, i'll wait for them shadeofgrey trust me i wont flame or troll
<shadeofgrey> the last thing io want is a blood fued over a cursor
<MeshGearFox> Oh, er, I guess I'll ask again (although if someone responded and I missed it, sorry). But is anyone really good at using the installers partitioning tool?
<newbie> Madpilot: I been using sid for years, I just wanted to see what the hype on ubuntu was about
<hatake_kakashi> newbie: what do you expect for an OS that you don't have to pay money for? to work as much as you pay for windows?
<MeshGearFox> hatake: Windows works?
<elkbuntu> shadeofgrey, its the principle. i know people with vision impairment and if they wanted to use ubuntu i would hope it would be possible
<newbie> I am not bashing anyhone or anthing
<newbie> don't get me wrong
<newbie> but if one says, it just works, then it should just work
<Madpilot> newbie: the "EasyUbuntu" app is a 3rd party thing for newbies - hardly a core part of the distro...
<newbie> right?
<hatake_kakashi> elkbuntu: you can somewhat via braille tty
<wickers> ugg... I need a haircut
<odat> OmegaAlpha, yea but only the legacy drivers work right with it
<newbie> Madpilot: pretend for a moment that I am not a moron, forget about easy ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> MeshGearFox: no but the way newbie put it, it sounds like as if newcomers to linux should expect everything to work out of the box
<Madpilot> newbie: fair enough - so which parts don't work?
<Helius> Just installed the new Ubuntu on my PPC Powerbook. This has been the easiest Distro to install!
<grodius> can i get a link to the dapper repos
<Helius> I have a Atheros b/g card that I want to use for injection purposes
<MeshGearFox> Meh. I'm gonna go take another shot at installing.
<Helius> I'd like to be able to inject in monitor mode
<hatake_kakashi> grodius: its on the website
<OmegaAlpha> odat, check the cd disk that came with the cam they usually come with them.
<newbie> Helius: I run sid on my 3400c powerbook
<Helius> from what I understand I need to patch the madwifi drivers...
<elkbuntu> hatake_kakashi, im talking with the sort of impairment shadeofgrey has... can see some, but not well
<hatake_kakashi> elkbuntu: colourblind? ahh that I'm not sure
<OmegaAlpha> odat, if the files  on the cd for the cam are for windows then you might be able to use wine to install them and then use ndiswrapper
<Helius> but the patch and build process fails
<Helius> anyone here been succuesful?
<newbie> Madpilot: I am glad that it is a bit more stable than debian/sid, but there are a lot of differences for example
* OmegaAlpha is away: I'm busy
<newbie> I had to manually sudo su passwd and set a pas
<newbie> excuse the language but f*ck sudo
<nathanj> twb: know anyway i could recover it?
<nathanj> zebraFusion: yes natively
<Madpilot> newbie: of course there are differences - sudo being one of the big ones
<redblade> don't bag sudo!
<redblade> I love sudo!
<redblade> Sudo!!!
<newbie> it is an inconvenience
<newbie> i can easily do su, then enter a small pass, then do whtever
<redblade> you're an inconvenience!
<redblade> just kidding
<newbie> with sudo, I have to actually type out the full commands
<newbie> aliases in .bashrc don't work with sudo
<newbie> which is another pain forme
<redblade> I know but I still like it.
<zebraFusion> nathanj, wait - what did I ask? :o
<newbie> since I dislike typing ALL the commands
<redblade> hmm
<newbie> i'd rather inst than apt-get install
<newbie> you can't do sudo install blah
<nathanj> zebraFusion: about that game sorry i afk
<newbie> you HAVE to do sudo apt-get install blah
<newbie> its bs
<zebraFusion> nathanj, right. Those graphics look incredible
<Helius> anyone using aireplay and airodump (at the same time) on Ubunto with just one card?
<newbie> given that install exists as an alias for apt-get install
<newbie> etc.
<newbie> thats just one example
<newbie> but anyway
<newbie> so far Im good with new sofware packages etc.
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<newbie> there is just really not much beef I have with ubnuntu
<newbie> its great
<nathanj> zebraFusion: :) i am running cs:s and battlefield 1942 with cedega no problems :) waiting for bf2
<newbie> oh man
<newbie> Madpilot: why are you grilling me man :(
<zebraFusion> nathanj, so cedega works well?
<Jivenix> is there an app that lets you connect to windows terminal server in ubuntu
<Jivenix> remote desktop
<Madpilot> newbie: I was trying to answer your questions - and you are overusing your enter key...
<nathanj> zebraFusion: id say so :)
<encryptio> hi kait.
<kaitlyn> Hey encryptio.
<Sky06> hello
<aaronshaf> I got this:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<krz> im using a sony vaio. installed ubuntu. however, my button on my laptop (i.e. volume up down, mute, etc) dont work
<aaronshaf> Any thoughts?
<Sky06> what must i type in /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<kaitlyn> Hello everyone, I have recently installed Ubuntu, and am having a bit of trouble with the networking.  I want eth0 to be dhclient'ed on boot, while manually configuring eth1, yet I can't seem to find how to do that in the wiki, or in the init.d scripts.  Can anyone point me in the right direction for this?
<encryptio> aaronshaf: that means a ulimit is being hit, iirc. stop using so many files, or increase the ulimit
<twb> nathanj: nope, sorry.
<Madpilot> Sky06: that depends on what you're trying to do w/ sources.list
<Sky06> what the url must i type in /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<Sky06> w/ ?
<bz0b> does anyone know of the build essential package name for apt-get
<Sky06> what is that ?
<hatake_kakashi> bz0b: build-essential
<Sky06> i want to upgrade my ubuntu
<bz0b> hatake_kakashi: thanks
<Madpilot> Sky06: "w/" means "with"
<Sky06> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> bz0b: np
<Sky06> i c
<aaronshaf> encryption: you sure? I just cancelled out of an apt-get thing, that's all
<freesky2006> irc.freenode.net
<encryptio> aaronshaf: pretty sure./
<Sky06> i want to update my ubuntu
<freesky2006> yes
<Madpilot> Sky06: which version are you running right now?
<Sky06> 5.10
<aaronshaf> k
<freesky2006> the newest
<aaronshaf> How do I find out my ip address?
<Jivenix> how do you add stuff to that knowledge bot
<Sky06> yapz
<Jivenix> ifconfig
<encryptio> aaronshaf: ifconfig
<aaronshaf> thanks
<Madpilot> Sky06: 5.10 is the current stable - 6.04 isn't stable yet, it does break - you sure you want it?
<freesky2006> what do you using version fo the irc?
<Sky06> yapz, i just try how to update
<aaronshaf> What is SVN called in the repository?
<Jivenix> svn
<aaronshaf> "couldn't find package svn"
<krz> anyone?
<encryptio> aaronshaf: apt-cache search svn
<carpediem> gnome-core-devel doesn't have the necessary dependencies in the ubuntu repos.  Anyone know why, or where to find the dependencies?
<Madpilot> Sky06: have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade but where it talks about "breezy" put "dapper" in sources.list
<Jivenix> rdesktop is bloody cool!
<Mythri1> is there an easy to use graphical samba configuration tool?
<hatake_kakashi> Mythri1: samba-swat, webmin, etc
<timfrost> !info subversion
<carpediem> Mythri1: there's the one that comes with Ubuntu.
<fangorious> is there an option in rhythmbox 0.9.2 (in dapper) so that closing the main window doesn't close the whole app (so, the systray icon stays running)?
<Jivenix> !subversion
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jivenix
<carpediem> Mythri1: but it won't do everything, just folder sharing.
<Jivenix> http://kevin.mesiab.com/svnbrowser
<Sky06> thanks
<Sky06> i'll try
<duken> what's code name next release ?
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<Sky06> i get some error while trying to get update
<Sky06> may i paste here ?
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Jivenix> #flood
<Jivenix> oops
<Jivenix> heh
<Sky06> weo1: Couldn't stat source package list http://id.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jmhodges> hey, um.. im having a little bit of a problem.. hwo can i test if my new Xorg config (switched video card drivers) is rendering GL well?
<Jivenix> do the GL framerate test
<jmhodges> Jivenix: how do i do that?
* Jivenix shrugs
<jmhodges> ah.
<Jivenix> i've only been using linux for two days now
<jmhodges> ah
<Jivenix> i dont even know if such a thing exists, but so far, every time i go, 'i wish there was a...' turns out there is
<Jivenix> so i figure i can just say so and i'm probably right
<Madpilot> Jivenix: :P
<jmhodges> heh
<Jivenix> glxgears
<Jivenix> try that
<jmhodges> well, its not printing out any framerate info
<Madpilot> Jivenix: was just trying to remember the name of that thing
<Jivenix> there must be a switch
<Sonobana> glxinfo -printfps
<Jivenix> i get about 200fps full screen on this lappy
<jmhodges> Sonobana: thanks, glxgears -printfps
<Madpilot> 14744 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2948.721 FPS (not on a laptop, though)
<jmhodges> 2250.070 fps, here.. :-/
<Jivenix> nice
<Mythri1> what is webmin's default password?
<Sky06> what is the package name to install "fetch"
<hatake_kakashi> Mythri1: your su password
<Jivenix> does webmin come pre-installed on ubuntu?
<aaronshaf> If I wanted to share a drive, what should I read?
<Jivenix> i've heard a lot about it
<hatake_kakashi> Jivenix: no
<Jivenix> ah
<hatake_kakashi> aaronshaf: what sort of partition/
<Madpilot> !tell Mythri1 about webmin
<Mythri1> hatake_kakashi: how do I find my 'su' password, I've been usin sudo
<jmhodges> now, to figure out how to run a second display that uses fglrx.. for some reason, xinit -- :1 isn't cutting it
<aaronshaf> ext
<aaronshaf> or ext2
<aaronshaf> not ntfs ;)
<Mythri1> nm, thnks Madpilot
<Madpilot> Mythri1: read the link the bot sent you
<Madpilot> ...heh
<Jivenix> !tell Jivenix about webmin
<hatake_kakashi> aaronshaf: share on what sort of medium? samba? ftp? sftp?
<jmhodges> ah, startx -- :1, duh
<cyphase> ba, do you get your email from dreamhost using imap?
<ba> yes
<jmhodges> nope, that wasnt it
<jmhodges> hmph
<cyphase> ba, how did you get it to work :P
<cyphase> map isn't working for me for some reason
<hatake_kakashi> Sonobana: that command doesn't work here, it only shows glxgears without fps
<cyphase> imap*
<ba> cyphase, yes
<Sky06> what is the package name to install "fetch"
<ba> theres a bunch of stuff you have to set
<cyphase> in your client, or in the panel?
<Sonobana> hatake_kakashi: it prints fps to console
<hatake_kakashi> Sonobana: ahh ok thanks
<Madpilot> hatake_kakashi & Sonobana: use glxgears -printfps
<Jivenix> !iftables
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jivenix
<timfrost> !iptables
<Jivenix> doh
<Sky06> !fetch
<ubotu> Sky06: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<timfrost> !iptables
<hatake_kakashi> Madpilot: ta
<Jivenix> firestarter eh
<mikex> qpqrted show I still have an ntfs partition but grub does not give the option to boot into it. Can grub be edited to make the ntfs partition a boot option?
<jmhodges> anyone know why running a second X display would not seem to have GL enabled?
<fangorious> anyone have rhythmbox/totem in dapper able to play AAC audio files?
<b1ind> I just did a fresh dapper installation and it seems that my gnome session is fubard
<odat> how do i discover where my webcam is  ex  dev/0  or whatever
<krz> to install a program. all i have to do is apt-get name right?
<b1ind> every time i log in, a dialog pops up telling me that a panel has already been detected
<Cube-ness> krz: apy-get install name.. or use synaptic
<krz> synaptic is gui?
<fangorious> b1ind: System->Preferences->Sessions
<fangorious> krz yep
<b1ind> fangorious, the panel is now unresponsive
<krz> also, i need codecs. what does mplayer come with codecs?
<b1ind> i've tried killing it, but when it respawns it doesn't respond either
<fangorious> b1ind: you can look at the "Current Session" and "Startup Programs" tabs to see if there's an extra panel creeping around in there
<fangorious> oh
<johnclark> ubuntu/linux noob here, having trouble installing ndiswrapper for my stupid belkin wireless card
<Madpilot> krz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- for codecs & such
<rock1> hi i need a quick help
<b1ind> fangorious, i've got that dialog up, but to no avail
<fangorious> b1ind: can you use <ctrl><alt>backspace to kill your session?
<b1ind> fangorious, tried it already
<pawel> rock1: how quick?
<rock1> i am installing ubuntu on hcl bysybee but, it`s not recognizing optical mouse
<pawel> hcl bysybee?
<fangorious> b1ind: hm, so there's only one panel process listed in the "Current Session" tab?
<rock1> ball mouse wrking
<b1ind> fangorious, yes
<krz> ok i plan on getting w32codecs. it says its not available in ubuntu's repository. how am i supposed to get it installed
<rock1> pawel: hcl busybee a company in india
<Siegfrid> what's the root's passwd for default install??
<timfrost> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Jivenix> i cant get that ndiswrapper crap to work either
<Mythri1> webmin keeps telling me 'docs' is an invalid share name
<Jivenix> its hopeless
<fangorious> b1ind: have you tried creating a fresh new user account?
<Mythri1> I've used 'docs' as a samba share name before
<mikex> johnclarck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<b1ind> fangorious, no, i came here wondering if it was a common problem
<b1ind> fangorious, for now, i'm gonna google a bit.. but thx
<fangorious> b1ind: sorry I couldn't do more
<rock1> pawel: any idea why it`s not working , the optical mouse
<Mythri1> how to I restore the original (came with samba) smb.conf?
<pawel> rock1: paste your dmesg and lsusb to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<trude> hey i was wondering if someone could help me....i want to know if its possible to install adobe photoshop on Ubuntu?
<fangorious> trude: it should be using wine
<trude> fangorious, what is wine?
<rock1> it`s a ps2 mouse
<rock1> pawel: it`s a ps2 mouse
<fangorious> trude: codeweavers's wine package should support it without much hassle
<thegladiator> i have 3 part rar files
<thegladiator> how do I unzip it using unrar ?
<timfrost> !unrar
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, timfrost
<thegladiator> it has password protection I guess
<trude> fangorious, thanks
<fangorious> trude: wine is a tool that lets you run windows apps in linux
<timfrost> !rar
<ubotu> methinks rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<thegladiator> thanks
<mikex> johnclarck: I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&pp=10 for my broadcom caard. followed the directions to the letter. substitute your driver in place of bcmwl5.
<pawel> rock1: does it work on windows?
<snif96ter> ubuntu is cool
<pawel> snif96ter: is it?
<Siegfrid> what is the default passwd for root?
<snif96ter> yeah really
<timfrost> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Siegfrid> thx
<nick01> when I try to run a nat script I get a "iptables who?" I compiled a new kernel - what do I need to put in ?
<krz> ok i was unable to automatically configure eth0 (network card) during installation. how do i do it manually. i currently have the laptop connected to the network
<rock1> pawel: yes it`s working on windows
<pawel> snif96ter: why is that? :>
<snif96ter> : )
<snif96ter> Because the software if free
<mikex> krz: try ifup eth0 in terminal.
<pawel> rock1: show my your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on that website.
<rock1> pawel: ok thnks
<thegladiator> when I give a unrar -e RARFILENAME.rar
<thegladiator> I get the list of commands
<Mythri1> I've used samba about a millions times before this, does anyone know what might be causing my samba to not allow me to log in?  http://pastebin.com/560786  the problem is that when I attempt to log in from my windows computer, the log in prompt just keeps popping up after I have entered my (valid) username/pass
<thegladiator> it lists me with the man unrar actually! command to be used
<wastrel> g'night ubuntunies
<Jivenix> whats an alternative to unsheild
<thegladiator> someone who wanna help with rar ?
<mikex> wastrel: 'night
<thegladiator> I tried  unrar -e RARFILENAME.rar
<shgyoly05g> where is the netcard config file ?
<thegladiator> but of no use
<thegladiator> it lists me the commands
<pawel> thegladiator: $unrar x filename.rar
<pawel> s/-e/x/
<pawel> :>
<Jivenix> unshield x data1.cab keeps saying "Aborted"
<thegladiator> but it has password
<Jivenix> i need to get this driver out of there or i'll never get to use linux while in the bathroom
<krz> mikex ifup eth0 returns no such device. ifup lo, returns device already configured
<thegladiator> would that prompt me to enter password pawel  ?
<shgyoly05g> i want to config my eth0 in script,where is the conf file?
<Cyorxamp> Hi, I have an issue with my Card Reader being 'forgotten about' - i.e. everytime your in linux/windows u need to unplug it and replug it for things to see it - what channel am I best asking about this in on this network?
<thegladiator> the official site said there is some password etc..
<thegladiator> but it has extracted all the contents
<anTiX> I just got a new computer but ubuntu doesn't recognize the on-board network controller. :( lspci just says "PCIEx GbE LAN Intel Corp"
<pawel> thegladiator: then I do not know how to work around it. :>
<thegladiator> np thanks :> enjoy
<anTiX> how can I find the correct driver for a network controller it if there is one?
<Jivenix> !network card driver
<ubotu> Jivenix: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jivenix> was worth a shot
<zebraFusion> GTK support not compiled in ettercap.
<zebraFusion> Can someone tell me why I'm getting that error when running ettercap -G
<mikex> krz: I am a bit of a noob, have you tried Sys/Admin/Device Manager.
<bosco> has anyone gotten OGLE working in ubuntu and if so how did you do it
<Madpilot> Jivenix: sorry, haven't been following, but wired or wireless card?
<esac> when is flight-4 coming out ?
<Essk> Hi Guys, does anyone know where I could find out the tweaks made to mysql by ubuntu?
<lnx_> is there anyway to make your gDesklets start automatically on login?
<xualo> to upgrade a program its apt-get updagrade and program name?
<xualo> upgrade*
<lnx_> is there anyway to make gDesklets start automatically on login?
<bosco> xualo,  yes it is but you have to specify more what are you trying to do
<bosco> lnx there is but you have to write it to your startup script
<OmegaAlpha> lnx_, yes go to sessions in System -> Preferences
<Madpilot> lnx_: System menu --> Prefs --> Session and add the app names to Startup Programs
<xualo> for example i got thunderbird an old version and would like to upgrade the program
<bosco> or do it that way it is up to you
<bosco> wow just do it in synaptic
<bosco> has anyone gotten OGLE working in ubuntu and if so how did you do it
<EruditeHermit> hey, is gnome CVS in dapper?
<lnx_> ok well i'm going to try that
<lnx_> thx
<EruditeHermit> I noticed it said 2.13.something
<OmegaAlpha> he, anyone know the path of the "iwconfig" command?
<Cyor> A bit back I put my internal usb card reader connector in backwards and summat blew - since then... you need to reconnect it after linux/windows has booted as linux/windows won't see it on boot-up... once reconnected drive letters appear and u can mount stuff - any ideas?
<murac> sj
<krz> ok i was unable to automatically configure eth0 (network card) during installation. how do i do it manually. i currently have the laptop connected to the network
<krz> i basically need to set up my network
<krz> for my laptop to connect to the internet
<krz> isnt there a way???
<bosco> has anyone gotten OGLE working in e17 if not what is the best one to use for ubuntuvideo/dvd player
<OmegaAlpha> krz, try manually putting in your ip, and the subnet
<lnx_> how do you remove the ubuntu icon from the top panel?
<krz> OmegaAlpha i cant. the configure tab is unclickable
<OmegaAlpha> krz, configurable tab?  go into network settings. click eth0 then properties
<OmegaAlpha> Madpilot, you wouldnt happen to know the path of "iwconfig" command do you? i need to link it to a desklet. :)
<Madpilot> lnx_: 2nd tip on this page - pick any graphic you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTips
<Madpilot> OmegaAlpha: no idea, sorry
<bosco> has anyone gotten OGLE working in e17 if not what is the best one to use for ubuntuvideo/dvd player
<OmegaAlpha> bosco, try asking in #enlightenment
<bosco> allright i have but no one nows and me running ubuntu has more to do with it then me running e17
<robitaille> OmegaAlpha:  /sbin/iwconfig
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know the path to the "iwconfig" command?
<krz> ok got it
<OmegaAlpha> robitaille, yeah i figured.. you mean /usr/sbin/iwconfig.. but i cant see it in the directory in a file manager
<cafuego> /sbin unddountedly
<krz> i tried apt-get install fluxbox. it tells me that its not in the tree
<cafuego> OmegaAlpha: shell -> 'which iwconfig'
<krz> well: couldnt find package
<krz> why?
<cafuego> !find bin/iwconfig
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/iwconfig' (1 shown): (/sbin/iwconfig) in net/wireless-tools.
<OmegaAlpha> cafuego, cool command yeah i guess its supposed to be there must be hidden in the file manager
<cafuego> OmegaAlpha: try it on the cmdline
<bosco> has anyone gotten OGLE working in e17 if not what is the best one to use for ubuntu video/dvd player
<robitaille> OmegaAlpha:    I really meant /sbin/iwconfig   :)
<Mythri1> anyone out there willing to help me with webmin and samba?
<OmegaAlpha> the "iwconfig" command works... and the "which iwconfig" tells me its in the /sbin/iwconfig but i dont see it there in the file manager
<krz> should i build my package tree or something?
<krz> for some reason it cant find the fluxbox package
<Mythri1> When I try to update a share ('docs') it tells me that 'docs docs docs' is an invalid share name
<OmegaAlpha> FOUND IT! thanks guys.. configuring this screwy wireless net desktop
<OmegaAlpha> they had it /usr/sbin/iwconfig when the usr part was wrong , my bad robitaille
<OmegaAlpha> fragging wifi desklet doesnt work
<OmegaAlpha> oh well
<OmegaAlpha> seems like none of those monitor desklets never work well
<OmegaAlpha> anyone have a fav dvdripper program on here?
<Ralith> I'm trying to set up Xgl on a dapper box. When X starts, I get a working pointer (in both senses-- it's the 'busy' image, and it moves with the mouse and all), and everything else is blank. Nothing short of killall -9 will kill it. I've tried starting it independantly of gdm (Xgl from a vterm) and the same thing happens, with much spam of the error "No matching visual for _GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 24" in the vterm.
<Ralith> I'm running on a Radeon 9800 SE with ati proprietary drivers.
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith, is it the XLT extension missing error ?
<Ralith> OmegaAlpha, I pasted the error.
<Ralith> You tell me.
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith, oh.. hehe couldnt tell you... i know ATI has alot of problems with their drivers. you should try updating it on ATIs website
<Ralith> Alright.
<krz> anyone?
<OmegaAlpha> quick question how do i type the channels in server settings for auto connection.. it only connects to the one i have listed first
<Ralith> OmegaAlpha, I have the same problem when using the open source drivers.
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith, sorry couldnt help you... probably gonna have to wait for one of them geniuses to come in here or search alot of threads online
<krz> is there a way to use apt-get to find a package in ubuntu's repository?
<Ralith> krz, apt-cache search <packagename>?
<krz> apt-get install aterm returns cannot find package
<krz> whats going on??
<lsuactiafner> krz apt-cache search aterm
<rewt_> awwwriiight
<rewt_> gooogalee gooogalee goo
<OmegaAlpha> krz, sudo
<krz> lsuactiafner it returned nothing
<krz> am i suppose to update ubuntu's repository or sync it ?
<lsuactiafner> krz : apt-get update
<blacking> hello all
<blacking> i read the wiki page abou ubuntu
<krz> can anyone help out?
<Ralith> [00:46]  <lsuactiafner> krz : apt-get update
<blacking> for example how install on usb drive..
<lsuactiafner> blacking : you dont need to do anything, its done automatically
<blacking> but any suggestions is for x86 filesystem..
<blacking> i need support for Apple filesystem
<Ralith> why would you install on apple's fs?
<Ralith> just use ext3.
<blacking> oh yes sure..
<Ralith> and I've never heard of "x86 filesystem"
<blacking> but apple use yaboot as boot manager
<blacking> and not grub or lilo
<krz> apt-get update returns: Reading package list ... done
<krz> and i still get the same problem
<lsuactiafner> easysource dude
<blacking> the approach to install on usb is simple, but how can make to set up right yaboot?
<Ralith> krz, uncomment the extra stuff in your sources.lst
<DUMAiSO> is it ok to change repositories to dapper just to install lighttpd?
<krz> Ralith where do i find: sources.lst ?
<Ralith> list*
<Ralith> krz, try the wiki.
<blacking> does anyine has experience with apple and ubuntu usb
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know a good dvd ripper program?
<Ralith> OmegaAlpha, dd
<hatake_kakashi> OmegaAlpha: acidrip, but you need mplayer and mencoder
<DUMAiSO> is it ok to change repositories to dapper just to install lighttpd?
<krz> Ralith im on the wiki. which section?
<OmegaAlpha> hatake_kakashi, yeah i seen that acidrip.. do you use it? if so have you used others
<Ralith> krz, the one on top with a textbox labelled "search"
<hatake_kakashi> OmegaAlpha: I've seen acidrip being mention, but no I don't use it
<blacking> ok thanks
<pappy_> hi all
<lsuactiafner> ok ppl i told krz twice about easysource so dont bother with someone who refuses to do as told.
<pappy_> i need some help with ubuntu installation
<hatake_kakashi> !ask
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith, does dd have a full searchable name?
<krz> lsuactiafner im looking at it. just a bit confused
<bz0b> does anyone know of the package name for systat in ubuntu?
<anTiX> I gave up the ingegrated intel 1Gbit network adapter and installed a 3com pci card..
<pappy_> i want to setup my video card a ati readon 9800 pro 128mb
<Ralith> OmegaAlpha, it's standard on any system. Unless the dvd is encrypted, it's syntax is dd if=/dev/<device> of=/path/to/output.iso
<renlore> hi how do i use apt-get to install for example xawtv? do i have to create a package from the tarball or something? :)
<Ralith> and I have nfc how to handle encrypted ones.
<Ralith> render, apt-get install xawtv
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> renlore, apt-get install xawtv
<renlore> it says package not found
<krz> im also trying to understand why i would need a Sources.list generator. doesnt ubuntu come installed with one already?
<renlore> "Couldn't find package xawtv"
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith, oh yeah i remember seeing that before... i wonder if its that easy to burn a rip and burn a dvd
<DUMAiSO> where can i get a sources.list generator?
<krz> renlore i think we are on the same problem
<bosco> has anyone gotten OGLE working in e17 if not what is the best one to use for ubuntu video/dvd player
<hatake_kakashi> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: (X11 TV application), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 3.94-1ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 216 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<Ralith> OmegaAlpha, sadly, you can't write directly to an optical device yet to the extent of my knowledge.
<DUMAiSO> pappy_,  setting ati cards: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Madpilot> bosco: Totem-xine works here
<renlore> oh haha
<hatake_kakashi> renlore: you have to enable universe in your sources.list
<gmhafiz> Hello. How do I transfer a file from a computer (windows xp) to another computer(ubuntu)?
<hatake_kakashi> gmhafiz: over the network or what?
<gmhafiz> yes. over the network. using LAN cable
<renlore> may i know where can i enable universe in my source.list? thanks :)
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bosco> maddler,  allright then how do i get it i now that totem is already on ubuntu but it doesnt play what i need to play
<hatake_kakashi> gmhafiz: you can do it various ways, but samba would probably be the easiest, just setup the share on windows, and let linux be the client
<DUMAiSO> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith, ?? write directly to an optical device?
<Ralith> bosco, what do you need to play?
<Ralith> OmegaAlpha, nope.
<Madpilot> bosco: in Synaptic, search for totem-xine and install it - it'll install over your current totem-gstreamer install
<gmhafiz> thanks. I'll try that
<renlore> cool thanks! gonna read up real quick brb
<hatake_kakashi> gmhafiz: np
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith, i have a dvd burner drive... i just want a program that will take the iso of the dvd and then burn the iso on a DVDR
<bosco> Ralith,  basic dvd's and movies
<Madpilot> !tell bosco about restricted
<krz> lsuactiafner so its normal after installing ubuntu to generate a source list?
<Madpilot> bosco: also, see the URL the bot just sent you
<Ralith> bosco, totem should play those fine with the gstreamer plugins.
<krz> shouldnt ubuntu come with a default source list for its packages??
<gmhafiz> Is Samba preinstalled into Ubuntu default installation? I can't find it. I only found samba browser from synaptic
<Ralith> krz, it does.
<OmegaAlpha> gmhafiz, no search for it
<gmhafiz> is it smb4k?
<Madpilot> krz: there are various reasons why Universe & Multiverse aren't enabled by default - read the wiki page for details...
<Ralith> gmhafiz, afaik ubuntu comes with samba integrated.
<hatake_kakashi> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<Ralith> gmhafiz, try places > network
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> gmhafiz, try places > network servers
<hatake_kakashi> gmhafiz: if you have windows as server all you need on ubuntu is smbclient and smbfs
<OmegaAlpha> gmhafiz, no thats a samba broswer for KDE
<Ralith> gmhafiz, I'm browsing a windows machine from ubuntu right now iwthout installing anything special.
<goof> i have been trying to get a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger going, but it always hangs at the "starting hotplug subsystem" step of startup. I read the forums which talked about just shutting it off, but i also read this could be shutting off the network, rendering the computer usless to me...any ideas?
<bosco> it is telling me i have no packages installed
<Wibble-> hey - I've got a bunch of wmv files which won't play, even after installing the mplayer codecs (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats).  Does anyone know why they might not play? It recognises the codec as wmv9dmo, but gives a black screen or the occasional green box in the black screen
<OmegaAlpha> gmhafiz, try 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<krz> i i intend on installed w32codecs should i include Cipherfunk multimedia packages in my sources.lst ?
<OmegaAlpha> Ralith,  you have to be using something like samba to do that
<hatake_kakashi> Wibble-: its probably protected, i.e. got protection bit, have you tried playing it via foobar2k?
<Ralith> OmegaAlpha, the point being that ubuntu came with it.
<Wibble-> no, I will look for foobar2k
<krz> is that ok?
<krz> *i intend in installing*
<krz> would that be wise?
<Wibble-> hatake_kakashi, that only seems to work on windows? is there a way to try it on linux?
<hatake_kakashi> Wibble-: you can via wine
<hatake_kakashi> Wibble-: though don't hold your breath
<ufo> ?
<goof> anyone know much about "hotplug"
<Madpilot> krz: no need, just download the one package & dpkg it
<IIItenzinIII> ---anybody knows a programm to unpack .img files for linux???
<odat> Wibble-, where did you install the windows codecs?
<Wibble-> the .deb installed them to /usr/lib/win32/
<odat> Wibble-, and what player are you trying to play them in
<Wibble-> mplayer
<odat> Wibble-, did you install the codecs before or after mplayer was installed?
<krz> Madpilot im getting Ubuntu supported packages. it has a GPG Key: 437D05B5. in the website it says: When a repository in this list has a GPG key, you may need to add that to the APT trusted keys. how can i do this?
<Wibble-> after - but mplayer does seem to be picking them up
<odat> Wibble-, how do you know?
<Wibble-> odat, because it says it recognised the wmv9dmo codec, where as before installation of the codecs it just failed in a different way
<odat> Wibble-, ok i want you to follow my lead ok
<Wibble-> odat, sure
<odat> Wibble-, go into synaptic and remove mplayer and the w32 codecs
<Madpilot> krz: have you seen the wiki's codecs page? You don't need to add extra repos, just download the w32codecs deb...
<Madpilot> !tell krz about restricted
<Wibble-> odat, done
<odat> Madpilot, i always add a repo just for a sec to install the w32's
<odat> Madpilot, but thats me and it works sooo
<krz> Madpilot no im, trying to add custom sources.list creator
<krz> i just installed ubuntu yesterday. i do apt-get install aterm and it tells me package not found
<odat> Wibble-, ok do you know how to add repositories in synaptic?
<Wibble-> yes
<krz> Madpilot so someone suggested looking at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> krz: no idea, sorry. I'm conservative with my sources.list...
<bosco> wibble tell me to
<jenda> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> krz: aterm is in Ubuntu's repos
<Madpilot> !info aterm
<ubotu> aterm: (Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-11 (breezy), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<odat> Wibble-, ok add this one without the quotes of course "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sid main" then update your repositories
<krz> hm
<krz> Madpilot apt-get install aterm. returns E: package not found
<Wibble-> its complaining about the lack of public key for ftp.nerim.net
<odat> Wibble-, thats ok
<krz> Madpilot am i doing something wrong?
<odat> Wibble-, do a search for w32 and install them
<Wibble-> in which case, done
<odat> Wibble-, when your done installing them go back into the repos and remove that one you just put in
<murac> hello, how can i install scandinavian marks like o with dots....if i irc here none can see my scandinavian marks
<Madpilot> krz: you don't have the Universe repo enabled
<murac> example:  
<krz> Madpilot ok, how do i enable it?
<krz> Madpilot does it have anything to do with http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ?
<Madpilot> !tell krz about universe
<krz> Madpilot i think im using the hauzy version
<odat> Wibble-, still there?
<krz> still dont get the difference between dappy, breezy and hoazy
<mivecz> Hello  Does  anyone  help me to install xine or Gstreamer
<Wibble-> odat, yes, its downloading w32codecs
<odat> Wibble-, ok
<pappy_> i did all the stuff but my monitor resolution is the same do i have to reboot or something?
<Madpilot> krz: different versions of Ubuntu - Hoary is old, Breezy is current, Dapper is in development
<pesco> Greetings everyone!
<odat> mivecz, neither use mplayer
<mivecz> i  must  get it  to  use  E17
<krz> Madpilot from hoary, can i upgrade easily to breezy?
<pesco> I'm wondering whether it'll be safe for me to dist-upgrade to dapper. Can anybody comment?
<mivecz> onfigure: error: Xine or Gstreamer must be installed to build emotion
<odat> gstreamer won't be ready for real use for video till the next version of ubuntu
<Madpilot> krz: yes
<Madpilot> !tell krz about upgrade
<odat> krz, just update your repos   replace anything that says hoary with the word breezy
<pappy_> why it say that it can't find fglrxinfo
<Wibble-> odat, ok - w32codecs are installed now
<mivecz> i  must  get it  to  use  E17
<odat> Wibble-, go back into your repos and remove that one we just added
<Jivenix> how do i open a .bz2 file?
<odat> Wibble-, then update synaptic
<murac> HOW TO INSTALL SCANDINAVIAN MARKS A AND O with dots
<Wibble-> odat, ok - w32codecs has been removed...
<murac> sorry my shouting
<mivecz> odat an u help me?
<Wibble-> odat, updated.
<odat> Wibble-, has been removed?
<pappy_> people i tried to install the ati drivers everything seems fine but i can't run fglrxinfo command to confirm that everything works ok. any suggestions?
<Wibble-> oh... repos... remove it from the sources... I misunderstood - I'll readd the w32codesc and then remove the source.
<odat> on reinstall the w32 codecs when its done  remove the repo
<Wibble-> odat, done that now.  w32codecs installed, repos removed
<jan__> Hi, im gonna install a wi-fi card in ubuntu and have a chose between a pci-card or a usb-card. Both are Linksys. What should I choose?
<krz> Madpilot just to check. im adding Ubuntu supported packages and Ubuntu community supported packages to my universal sourcelist (if thats how its called)
<mivecz> odat an u help me?
<jan__> I have to use ndiswrapper with both by the way..
<odat> Wibble-, ok now do a search for mplayer    install the mplayer-mozilla plugin and all the depencies it says  and install the mplayer-font
<krz> Madpilot should i also include Include updates and Include security updates ?
<odat> mivecz, wait
<Wibble-> k
<mivecz> lkk
<krz> Madpilot im looking at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic btw
<puzzlet> Hi, breezy installation CD auto-detected every hardware I am using in my laptop, but once I upgraded to dapper, some hardwares are disabled. How can I roll it back?
<odat> puzzlet, you can't
<pappy_> hey people i installed the ati driver but when fgl.. it says mesa instead of ati. what went wrong and how can i fix it?
<Madpilot> krz: there are good standard Breezy repos in one of the URLs the bot sent you - use those
<odat> pappy_, did you reconfigure xserver/
<odat> ?
<Wibble-> odat, all installed
<puzzlet> odat, but there should be an auto-detection tools in the installation CD.. can't I use it in dapper?
<pappy_> how i do that?
<pappy_> i'm a newbie
<odat> Wibble-, then you should be ready to roll  make sure you configure the mplayer program  video on xv  and the plugin on xv if you want to utilize full screen  but for now just see if it works at all
<ablomen> pappy_: there are directions on the ati site
<Cyorxamp> I don't suppose theres a 'Ship-It' free cd's thing for Kubuntu is there?
<ablomen> pappy_: they tell what you have to do step-by-step
<Wibble-> odat, unfortunately it doesn't seem to :/ same problem as I was having before... black screen with occasional green blobs.
<pappy_> i'll try that and see what will happen
<marseillai> do you know why i don't have this file : "/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature" i got lm_sensors and it works
<ablomen> pappy_: ok good luck
<jessy> hello, how is it possible to switch off the clock sychronizing with ntp.ubuntulinux.org at booting?
<lsuactiafner> puzzlet : dapper aint stable, you shouldnt use it @ all
<pepsi> @
<lsuactiafner> jessy : sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<pepsi> @ requires 2 keystrokes
<puzzlet> but i love bleeding edge
<pepsi> as does "at"
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know if there is a way to strecth splash screens so the whole screen is covered?
<lsuactiafner> puzzlet : then be prepared if everything breaks
<odat> Wibble-, send me the file
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<lsuactiafner> puzzlet : if you want the newest thigns use gentoo
<lsuactiafner> even dapper has old packages in it already
<jessy> thanks lsuactiafner
<puzzlet> isn't dapper older than unmasked gentoo?
<puzzlet> newer*
<mivecz_> Does anyone help me to install  Gstreamer 0.10.3
<mivecz_> Does anyone help me to install  Gstreamer 0.10.3
<pepsi> im seeing double!
<lsuactiafner> puzzlet : no dapper is old compared to gentoo
<lsuactiafner> gentoo source takes about a week after a package comes out in my experience
<mivecz_> Does anyone help me to install  Gstreamer 0.10.3
<lsuactiafner> since i get mail alerts and download the source from a local gentoo source server
<lsuactiafner> since i use source in ubuntu for programs with bad packages
<Madpilot> mivecz: wait two months, 0.10 will be in the next release of Ubuntu
<jan__> WiFiTux, Hi, im gonna install a wi-fi card in ubuntu and have a chose between a pci-card or a usb-card. Both are Linksys. What should I choose?
<mivecz_> ok the  old  version i need  to install it  please
<lsuactiafner> usb is easier to move around
<mivecz_> can   u help me madpilot
<pesco> Can anybody confirm that the new r300 (ati 9800 etc.) driver is in dapper?
<SaLoMoN> re
<pesco> That would strongly motivate me to "become a beta tester" ;)
<jan__> lsuactiafner, true, but there is no stability or performance differences?
<Madpilot> mivecz: not really - the current gstreamer stuff works for me...
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know of an internet radio for ubuntu or firefox or anything?
<Madpilot> OmegaAlpha: mostly general Linux, but they like Ubuntu: http://lugradio.org/
<OmegaAlpha> thanks i feel like listening to some oldies
<Ryugi> hello
<Ryugi> i would like to know if which to choose when installing ubuntu
<Ryugi> erase disk
<Ryugi> or erase disk and create LVM
<pepsi> Ryugi, id suggest not using LVM
<Ryugi> what does the LVM do
<OmegaAlpha> Ryugi, that depends. is there an option like "use existing free space'?
<taneli> so you think sudo is better than older super user account
<pepsi> it creates logical volumes.. so if you ever run out of space, you can rearrange stuff without breaking anything else
<Ryugi> ok
<rastik> hi do can somebodz help me with sound problem
<Ryugi> so that is not necessary if i use the whole hard disk
<rastik> it works in madriva but not in ubuntu my sound card
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know what the 0gg Vorbis sound format is?
<hatake_kakashi> .ogg
<Ryugi> i am installing ubuntu righ now
<pappy_> hello all
<OmegaAlpha> hatake_kakashi, yes. since im now using linux. is that a sound format that i will be seeing alot of? or will i still be using more .mp3?
<pepsi> Ryugi, its not necessary at all and it just adds an extra layer of complexity, so unless you know you want it, id say to dont use LVM
* Ryugi can't wait to use it
<lsuactiafner> vorbis is better than mp3 and open-source
<Ryugi> ok
<doubleunifor> vorbis, is that 'ogg'
<puzzlet> but mp3 files are abundant in eDonkey, etc.
<Ryugi> i hear this is the linux of all linux Ses
<OmegaAlpha> doubleunifor, yes
<doubleunifor> ah
<pappy_> can someone please tell me how to change me screen refresh from 60 to 75Hz? i have an ati radeon 9800 pro
<Ryugi> al thanks to the mo ther
<Ryugi> debian
<puzzlet> pappy_, /etc/X11/XConfig ?
<OmegaAlpha> doubleunifor, what do you know of them?
<doubleunifor> i tried ogg already
<doubleunifor> it sounds very good
<doubleunifor> it is not supported yet in mobile players
<doubleunifor> that is a pity
<puzzlet> most mobile players do but iTunes
<puzzlet> iPod*
<OmegaAlpha> lsuactiafner, how does vorbis differ in quality compared to mp3?
<OmegaAlpha> im just asking because im seeing them in apps asking me what format i want to choose as default for it
<puzzlet> maybe better compress ratio
<puzzlet> compression*
<doubleunifor> ah, didn't know it was supported in mp3 players also
<doubleunifor> i'm running behind ;-)
<Ryugi> hello
<hatake_kakashi> OmegaAlpha: you'll probably see .mp3 floating around a fair bit more than .ogg in terms of the pirated side of the world. However mp3 is propriatory, and is not as good as ogg as lsuactiafner mentioned
<Ryugi> if i install kubuntu over ubuntu
<Ryugi> will it just add kde to the system
<puzzlet> * COWON RULES *
<pappy_> what's that suppose to mean? i'm new in linux
<bimberi> Ryugi: yes - installing kubuntu-desktop will get you a 'dual' system
<lsuactiafner> OmegaAlpha : if you share song use mp3, if you dont then use ogg since its better quality
<lsuactiafner> and less space
<OmegaAlpha> ahh space ... nice
<pappy_> can someone tell me why the refresh rate is always 60 HZ?
<doubleunifor> pappy_ : wrong driver?
<pappy_> i don't think so
<Ryugi> bimberi:all i want to do is just add kde to ubuntu.
<Ryugi> not  a whole comple system
<bz0b> wow, how long has the 2.6.12-10 kernel been around?
<doubleunifor> flatscreen?
<acidborg> is beagle broken in dapper? i try to install it but gmime seems to prevent me from doing it
<Profichilla> Ryugi: the way to do it is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", then
<VIMmer> hi, i just installed Firefox 1.5.0.1 and its working, but the shortcut on the top panel still launches the old version on firefox. How do i make it launch the latest version?
<OmegaAlpha> thanks for your feedback guys.
<VIMmer> i have instaled the latest version in /opt/
<bimberi> Ryugi: it's not a separate system, they share a lot but have different application suites
<apelido> hello
<damian__> anyone sued vst's in rosegarden?
<damian__> used*
<apelido> i cant use JACK with ALSA at all
<damian__> apelido i spent 4 hours getting jack to work alst night it seems to be fucked in ubuntu
<acidborg> no one uses beagle here?
<damian__> everyone i know who is using ubuntu is having pronlems
<apelido> im almost giving up ubuntu; i need to edit video and sound
<damian__> eg the 4 computers here
<bimberi> VIMmer: right-click on the applet, select Properties and change the command to /opt/whatever/firefox
<Ryugi> ubuntu is the best linux around according to distrowatch
<VIMmer> thx bimberi
<bimberi> VIMmer: np :)
<apelido> do you know any distro fully supports jack?
<damian__> ubuntu does
<pappy_> when i run fglrxinfo it says mesa instead of ati any suggestions?
<damian__> im just saying theres probably a bug your probably ahving the same problemsa s me
<apelido> why doesnt it work ? i love ubuntu, but i need to use multimedia edition tools
<OmegaAlpha> VIMmer,   feedback guys.
<OmegaAlpha> * doubleunifor is now known
<Cryptid> Does ne body here use gDesklets,,, i am having a slight propblem with it so i need help check this link out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8807 check the screenhots
<OmegaAlpha> VIMmer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Irvine> how to install gnome 2.14 beta?
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, i do
<apelido> anyone had sucess using JACK in ubuntu ?
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, please help me out
<acidborg> someone here with Ubuntu Dapper & Beagle installed?
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, ill try. im not that familiar with it...
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, i keep getting this blackbaground around all the desklets please check the screen hot
<Cryptid> *shot
<mod^> I installed apache2 and php with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP -and now when I'm trying to http://127.0.0.1/ firefox only wants to download the index.php
<mod^> so apache2 isn't parsing php files
<apelido> ubuntu doesnt recognize my AGP - ATI radeon and doesnt allow fully screen resolutions
<pappy_> i have the same problem
<apelido> hummm, im start crying now
<pappy_> i goiing blind here please help
<JLiquorish> i had that problem but also with my nVidia RIVA TNT2, let me find the wiki page i used =)
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, so got ne idea why this is happening???
<gmhafiz> Hello. Is there a way to fixmbr without windows xp cd?
<apelido> cool, thnx Jliq
<johnclark> ok, i got driver installed with ndiswrapper, but wireless card doesn't show on network settings
<johnclark> could someone help?
<JLiquorish> apelifo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<JLiquorish> *apelido
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, didnt see your screenshot
<apelido> regarding JACK, do u think any patch is coming?
<apelido> thnx a zillion JL !
<mwright1night> will 2.14 gnome make it into ubuntu dapper drake?
<Mythri1> is there anything similar to SlimServer for ubuntu? http://www.slimdevices.com/su_downloads.html
<JLiquorish> its your adaptor or monitor not being detected properly.
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, check this link out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8807
<Irvine> how to install gnome 2.14?
<Irvine> anyone/
<JLiquorish> i ended up editing my xorg.conf manually
<mwright1night> irvine it's devel
<mwright1night> it may be included in dapper drake snapshot
<mwright1night> I'm not sure
<mwright1night> That's what I"m trying to find out
<mwright1night> there is an article today saying how it's heaps faster
<Irvine> how to upgrade to dapper drake?
<apelido> ok, the screen thing is great!
<apelido> what about JACK ? im a bit lost
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, did you try right clicking, configuring? and see if there was anything with dimensions?
<viyyer> hi.. I am getting this error with slocate...
<beena> i dont hear sound in youtube all other i hear sound ??????
<viyyer> the package seems broken.
<viyyer> any pointers to how I can set it right
<apelido> i hear sound, but cant put JACK -realtime, using Ardour gives me no sound, alsa isnt configured?
<beena> i dont hear sound in youtube all other i hear sound ??????
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, the boxes you see, are all supposed to be transparent. You maybe be able to set it or the size of the boxes in configurations.
<Ryugi> ubuntu looks sweet
<beena> i dont hear sound in youtube all other i hear sound ??????
<beena> any idea
<OmegaAlpha> but i doubt it. so then it can mean your video card isnt functioning properly, or you have an unstable version of gDesklets and i would uninstall and dl a new one
* Ryugi gets the lighter ready to burn his fedora cd
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, ya i tried configuring but no change at all
<bimberi> Ryugi: :)
<krz> where do i put http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 ? which file?
<OmegaAlpha> how the heck do i change my font color for what i typed in here.. its all light gray and i can barely see it
<bimberi> viyyer: i didn't see the error
<JLiquorish> is there anyway to have KDE and GNOME installed but without KDE apps in GNOME menus and vice versa?
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, have you tried running a graphics intensive program yet without any errors?
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, what is that??? how do i do it?
<bimberi> krz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, i.e. Stellarium, Celestia, Xaos...
<martii> hi
<martii> we have cairo in breezy
<martii> right?
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, are these software that i have to download and test my Video card???
<martii> why python-cairo has lacks svg support?
<viyyer> bimberi, http://rafb.net/paste/results/9y2Pmg78.html
<viyyer> the error goes something like this
<viyyer> how can I go about fixing this package prroblem
<ubuntu5732> Hi, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. I'm trying Ubuntu 5.10 (very nice) from VMware Player running in WinXP. I've some grapichs problem: 1) When trying to view a video the totem player says "the video output is in use by another application". 2) When changing my Ubuntu screen reselution tp 800x600 the graphics is strange and I am unable to see anything. Is this two issues becaouse I'm running under VMware Player or i
<ubuntu5732> s it some hardware detection problem?
<OmegaAlpha> some are installed by default
<Ryugi> i am back on a ubuntu machine
<rastik> hi again can somebody help why my sound card is not working when I tried alph mixer or oss mixer but it did not work
<beena> any feedreader for linux ubuntu?
<beena> ubotu feed reader
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, beena
<rastik> but when I tried  volume reader it show yelow ,green red like it would play ,but I did not hear anything thanks a lot
<beena> ubotu is funne
<ubotu> beena: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<beena> anyone know feed reader for linux/ubuntu?
<viyyer> beena, I think liferea is a good option
<beena> ok viyyer lme try that
<skunk_eyed> yo
<viyyer> beena, if you use kde ,,, there is nothinf compareable to akregator :)
<JLiquorish> thunderbird has built in rss reader
<beena> no kde here
<viyyer> sorry for my spellings .. my bad keyboard
<beena> me gnome
<newbuntie> doesn't firefox read rss feeds?
<JLiquorish> is there anyway to have KDE and GNOME installed but without KDE apps in GNOME menus and vice versa?
<JLiquorish> yes, firefox does with live bookmarks
<skunk_eyed> i'm in grub shell, what command installs it into mbr?
<beena> ff has
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, do you have stellarium? type stellarium into terminal itll run if you do
<beena> but a seperate app beter for large no of feeds
<newbuntie> well, you dont' have to use the live bookmarks, there are extentions too
<Cryptid> OmegaAlpha, i just found it in Synaptic and i am downloading it
<beena> cryptid: which one u found
<giftnudel> my networkmanager silemtly fails - how can I find out why it did it
<Ryugi> ubuntu looks tight
<bimberi> viyyer: i'm not sure sorry, i've not worked with dpkg-divert :|
<Ryugi> i hope this OS remains free
<skunk_eyed> i'm in grub shell, what command installs it into mbr of /dev/hda
<bimberi> Ryugi: it will, it's one of ubuntu's basic tenets
<viyyer> hmm.. dpkg-divert seems the only alternative...
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, should be install (hd0)
<skunk_eyed> ty
<viyyer> but donno.. why it has come to this :(
<OmegaAlpha> Cryptid, type glxgears into the terminal
<viyyer> this is a default installation
<skunk_eyed> Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<beena> bimberi:
<skunk_eyed> i get that?
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, wait
<skunk_eyed> will do
<bimberi> Ryugi: First dot point on http://www.ubuntu.com :)
<Ryugi> i love it
<Ryugi> i hope is update system is better than yum
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, try setup (hd0)
<skunk_eyed> giftnudel, ok
<skunk_eyed> invalid device i got :(
<Cryptid> beena, i founf stellarium 0.6.2
<giftnudel> ah
<skunk_eyed> ah, i think i know why
<JLiquorish> ubuntu has better support than XP, this is strange.
<skunk_eyed> waiyt
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, you have some help with "help command" in the shell
<skunk_eyed> i know why: i am in chroot, no devices
<beena> Cryptid: ill try stellarium
<skunk_eyed> how do i mount the devs again?
<johnclark> i'm breaking my head here with this damn wireless configuration
<beena> Cryptid: where to download stellarium
<skunk_eyed> baah, why does windows have to break my mbr
<bimberi> beena: ?
<johnclark> i got ndiswrapper working, driver installed, but no show on the network settings
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, how did you prepare the chroot
<VIMmer> i just dloaded amsn 0.95.3.deb and want to install it.  i tried dpkg -i, but i get the following error: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<VIMmer> where am i faultering?
<johnclark> also, cant get iwconfig to work
<skunk_eyed> chroot /ubuntu /bin/bash giftnudel
<beena> bimberi: i need rss/atom reader
<giftnudel> VIMmer, close synaptic, update manager and so on
<VIMmer> k
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, was that all you did?
<another> On bootup, just before the startup scripts, I get a message "sed: unsupported command I" and the graphical boot screen doesn't show up. Any ideas?
<skunk_eyed> yea
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, nothing before?
<skunk_eyed> no. i know i need to setup the /dev/
<skunk_eyed> but forgot how :P
<giftnudel> then open a new shell (if you can - alternatively exit your chroot)
<johnclark> i need help
<skunk_eyed> yea
<giftnudel> ok, do "mount /proc -o bind -t proc /ubuntu/proc
<giftnudel> "
<skunk_eyed> ok
<krz_> hello
<bimberi> beena: 'apt-cache search rss atom'  (didn't someone mention liferea)
<giftnudel> do "mount /dev -o bind /ubuntu/dev
<giftnudel> "
<giftnudel> if it works
<JLiquorish> can someone help me out, when trying to install ubuntu with /home on its own partition i get stuck in a loop when creating a new user
<skunk_eyed> i got no errors
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, #then chroot again and try everything again
<skunk_eyed> ok, will do
<bimberi> beena: and stellarium is available in the universe repository ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell beena about universe
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, try this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<skunk_eyed> Error 12: Invalid device requested again giftnudel
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, in the chroot, look in /dev
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, are there files?
<krz_> i was following the link at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. when i do a #sudo apt-get update # i get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<skunk_eyed> yes, loads
<krz_> why is that?
<OmegaAlpha> whoops wrong person i think
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, can you try to mount some partition on /dev/hda* to some temporary location?
<krz_> anyone know why?
<skunk_eyed> i'll try
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: i was about to say :)
<Profichilla> krz_: close synaptic and then retry
<giftnudel> krz, close synaptic, update-manager and so on, be sure you are root (or have root privileges)
<skunk_eyed> giftnudel, it mounts fine
<giftnudel> hmm
<krz_> ok
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, in the grub shell, type (hd <tab>
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, or setup (hd<tab>
<Nox|> Hi all
<skunk_eyed> giftnudel i get Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1
<Ryugi> is there any application in gnome that is like kdevelop
<Sonobana> anjuta
<krz_> am i supposed to click on apply after the step "to upgrade" which says: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (for ubuntu/edubuntu) kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list (for Kubuntu)"
<skunk_eyed> should i maybe change something in /boot/grub ? i just used what came with ubuntu 5,10
<krz_> it says reload sources, and mark all upgrades
<krz_> but nothing about apply
<krz_> should i do it?
<heliotrope> any c++ programmers have the time to answer a few noob questions?
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, exit the grubshell
<giftnudel> heliotrope, try it
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, then enter grub-install /dev/hda
<bigfoot1> is there a linux/ubuntu program that opens MindJet Mindmanager files (.mmap extensions)?
<skunk_eyed> heliotrope, you might wnat to ask in #c++
<krz_> anyone?
<skunk_eyed> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<heliotrope> #c++
<heliotrope> oops
<skunk_eyed>   /join #c++
<heliotrope> yeah lol
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, ah .. well
<skunk_eyed> ok
<iceloki> how to install sun java in ubuntu dapper ?
<skunk_eyed> what is dapper? newest verison?
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, development
<iceloki> yes
<skunk_eyed> ok
<iceloki> any apt repository for dapper?
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, there seems to be more than I thought, and unfortunately I don't know that else to do
<skunk_eyed> ok
<skunk_eyed> hey, maybe i'll just install ubuntu againm, preserving my /home partition
<Sonobana> iceloki: for ff or what?
<giftnudel> skunk_eyed, if you have the prerequesites correct, you only need to do grub-install /dev/hda
<motionblur> hi people can you help me to make my old Geforce 2 GTS work on 5.10? thank you
<Ryugi> how do i play mp3 in ubuntu
<skunk_eyed> giftnudel, hmm, i don't know either
<iceloki> Sonobana, for Azureus, sun-j2re ...
<giftnudel> Ryugi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ryugi> ok
<Sonobana> iceloki: ok
<skunk_eyed> oh yea, where mighjt i find a good collection of ubuntu repos?
<iceloki> Sonobana, i can't find any repo having these packages.
<bimberi> ubotu tell skunk_eyed about repos
<Sonobana> iceloki: you have to make own package
<Sonobana> iceloki: first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install java-package fakeroot
<Ox0000> Does anybody know how to enable dvd playback on dapper?
<motionblur> hi people can you help me to make my old Geforce 2 GTS work on 5.10? thank you
<Sonobana> iceloki: then get J2RE at http://www.java.com -> Download Now! -> Linux (self-extracting file) about: 15.8 MB
<iceloki> Sonobana, done, what's that?
<Sonobana> iceloki: then fakeroot make-jpkg jre.bin
<iceloki> ok, trying ...
<Sonobana> and next sudo dpkg -i jre.deb
<Sonobana> and you are done :)
<Ryugi> does ubuntu ask you to enter a password for root wheninstalling
<iceloki> ok, then how about Azureus?
<elkbuntu> Ryugi, yes
<bimberi> Ryugi: no
<bimberi> ubotu tell Ryugi about root
<Sonobana> iceloki: i dont know. I think azureus sucks :p
<motionblur> sorry can you read this message?
<skunk_eyed> is ubotu your bot?
<bimberi> ubotu tell iceburgh about azureus
<bimberi> skunk_eyed: well spotted :)
<skunk_eyed> ubotu tell skunk_eyed about azureus
<elkbuntu> Ryugi, it will ask you for a name for a superuser, then the real name of the user,  then the password for the user which will double as the root password
<newbuntie> how do you switch between virtual terminals?
<skunk_eyed> nic ebot
<skunk_eyed> (ctrl)+alt+f[number] 
<bimberi> skunk_eyed: another way is '/msg ubotu azureus'  (or whatever) - saves channel traffic :)
<iceloki> Sonobana, then which bt client should I use?
<skunk_eyed> iceloki, bit tornado is good
<jan__> how do one search for a file on a cd from terminal?
<iceloki> skunk_eyed and Sonobana, bit tornado does not work with my system
<bz0b> jan__: well, first of all, the cd needs to be mounted, then you need to cd into the mount directory
<iceloki> Traceback (most recent call last):
<iceloki>   File "/usr/bin/btdownloadgui", line 476, in onInvoke
<iceloki>     apply(event.func, event.args, event.kwargs)
<iceloki>   File "/usr/bin/btdownloadgui", line 2019, in onChooseFile
<iceloki>     if d2 == default:
<iceloki> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xb6 in position 12: ordinal not in range(128)
<bz0b> jan__: then you ls the directory
<bz0b> iceloki: please use a pastebin for anything over 2 lines
<bimberi> jan__: find /media/cdrom -name foo.bar
<Xlinx> hi all
<Xlinx> may i ask ?
<iceloki> ah, yes, sorry
<Xlinx> why in my linux with ubuntu 5.10 cant "make" ?
<newbuntie> so there is 8 virtual terminals?
<bz0b> newbuntie: 6
<bimberi> Xlinx: it's available, but not installed by default.   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xnull> Xlinx: install gcc && make et
<xnull> c
<jan__> bimberi, thanks
<Xlinx> thanks
<Xlinx> i'll try
<giftnudel>  how can I debug the nm-applet from network-manager
<bimberi> jan__: np :)
<newbuntie> bzob: I get 8, i'm logged in at terminal 7 and 8 and there are 1 to 6 still available
<newbuntie> unless the 1-6 are called virtual and the other two are something else...
<newbuntie> if I logged in at tty1 how do I run gnome?
<Xlinx> in i want to install that, i get this error
<Xlinx> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main linux-kernel-headers 2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13
<Xlinx>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<Xlinx> :(
<siesel> I'm trying to install the nvidia non-free driver, do I have to add the nvidia driver to /etc/modules?
<Profichilla> newbuntie: Is there an X session already started?
<theD3viL> where to get win32 codecs?
<kwewu14> i'm trying to upgrade to dapper what the dist-upgrade wants to remove all my kde stuff.
<siesel> Xlinx: you should just try again, sometimes the connection times out.
<JLiquorish> hi, when trying to put /home on its own partition i get stuck in a loop when creating a new user, can someone help please
<Xlinx> ouw
<Xlinx> ic
<Xlinx> thanks for help
<newbuntie> Profichilla: in terminal 7 and 8 I'm logged in and have the gnome desktop, 1-6 just look like full screen terminal windows
<jan__> bimberi, what is the difference between cdrom and cdrom0 ?
<Xlinx> how if i try to install that with --fix-missing ?
<bimberi> jan__: cdrom0 is your first (only?) cdrom drive.  cdrom is a symbolic link to it
<newbuntie> !win32
<ubotu> newbuntie: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<newbuntie> lol
<bimberi> ubotu tell motionblur about nvidia
<Profichilla> nwebuntie it would be best to do it inside gnome, then (there is a "switch user" menu entry for that) so that gdm is started properly
<Ryugi> i love this OS
<siesel> theD3vilL: at deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<Profichilla> arr. * newbuntie
<inf3rno> doing 'sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel' but i'm getting a message that the kernel headers aren't loaded -- any thoughts on what i'm missing? =/ thanks in advance for any help
<inf3rno> err
<newbuntie> Profchilla, ok, thx
<seanm> Hi all
<Ryugi> mp3s are working
<newbuntie> Profichilla even :)
<seanm> Im a noob chasing some help do i just fire away asking questions?
<Xlinx> may i ask again
<Xlinx> :D
<Xlinx> how to format my flashdisk ?
<newbuntie> seanm that's the way I do it :)
<dash> anybody using Xgl and seen the RGB_DB error in the logs? trying to figure out how to work around this one
<bimberi> seanm: go for it
<Ryugi> whats the difference between sudo and su
<inf3rno> hi all, how goes it? quick question hopefully. am new to ubuntu (using Kubuntu), and am trying to install the ati.com drivers by following the faq at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI -- i'm down to doing 'sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel' but i'm getting a message that the kernel headers aren't loaded -- any thoughts on what i'm missing? =/
<Supremacy> Anybody seen Viking66 today ?
<JLiquorish> is there anyway to have KDE and GNOME installed but without KDE apps in GNOME menus and vice versa?
<siesel> Xlinx:  check the device name of your flashdisk (cat /proc/partitions) and then format it with mkdosfs /dev/<devname>
<Xlinx> thanks,, siesel
<Profichilla> JLiquorish: you could use smeg to remove the KDE apps from your gnome menu manually
<siesel> Can someone tell me, if nvidia properitary kernel modules are loaded by udev, or is an entry in /etc/modules necessary
<bimberi> inf3rno: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<krz_> how do i know if i got: NFS as either client or server
<JLiquorish> but that would leave gnome apps in KDE right?
* Ryugi bows at at ubuntu
<inf3rno> bimberi: thanks a ton =)
<seanm> I have loaded unbuntu today and  this is my first intro to X all seems to be running pretty smoothly except around 6 times today i have had X completely freeze on me. it has been 5 times in mozilla and once in mplayer. as a test i rebooted and left the machien logged in and returned several hours later to find it working perfectly but when i tried browsing and general desktop activities it froze again any suggestions where to start looking ?
<Profichilla> JLiquorish: There must be a KDE menu editor as well ... but I don't use KDE, so i don't know it.
<JLiquorish> ok, thanks =D
<bimberi> inf3rno: np :)
<newbuntie> so smeg is a menu editor?
<newbuntie> where do they come up with these names?
<Ryugi> questions. why do the BSD and Solaris users condemn linux as bull shit
<bimberi> newbuntie: Simple Menu Editor for Gnome  :)
<seanm> the numlock and caps keys still show change on the keyboard but nothing else seems to respond
<Profichilla> Ryugi: because BSD is more l33t.
<MaDeY> can somebody help me on explaining something
<Ryugi> what is l33t
<dash> Ryugi: everybody's gotta have something to fight about
<MaDeY> cat /proc/self/maps
<MaDeY> 006d0000-006d1000 r-xp 006d0000 00:00 0
<MaDeY> 00a81000-00a9b000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 1335690    /lib/ld-2.3.5.so
<MaDeY> what does it mean?
<Ryugi> ok
<bimberi> Ryugi: l33t-speak for elite
<theD3viL> where to get win32 codecs?
<Ryugi> ok
<Ryugi> ok
<petros> hello
<petros> is it possible to forward the local port 25 to my mail server?
<renlore> hi why is it my index.html, i can load if i view http://{my own ip}  but my friends cant. something wrong with my apache config file or some port blocked
<petros> via ssh..
<Ryugi> i have used freebsd for a year and i was good but i was becoming annoying to build every port i want
<newbuntie> bimberi:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smeg_(vulgarism)
<xnull> petros: man iptbles
<petros> xnull: not possible with ssh forward?
<seanm> i have trawled syslog and kern.log and can't see anything which jumps out at me
<bimberi> newbuntie: yes i know (without looking) - i'm a Red Dwarf fan :)
<seanm> I have a ntfs mount which is potentialy unusual
<JLiquorish> Profichilla: i found this http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/ but I dont know how to make and run a .sh
<bimberi> newbuntie: in fact the developer has changed the name to 'alacarte' - essentially because smeg is, um, contraversial
<krz_> im following: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade and in section POST-UPGRADE. it says, "If not running NFS as either client or server, remove portmap, as it's no longer needed" how do i know if i have to do this step ?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to change icon sizes?
<StOrM-> i don`t no :~
<krz_> OmegaAlpha, right click the icon, resize?
<inf3rno> Does anyone have any idea as to why my fonts in Kubuntu would have globally increased a size or two during an ATI driver install? I didn't change any font settings, but everything looks bigger... and ugly. =( Any thoughts?
<HelpMe> hi
<HelpMe> anobady cna help me ?
<OmegaAlpha> krz, nope not the ones up on the top panel... i have a icons them i like.. but the firefox icon in it is boring.
<OmegaAlpha> im thinking a special program for developing graphics will be needed
<Supremacy> Anybody using aMSN ?
<elkbuntu> OmegaAlpha, rightclick on the icon -> properties , then there should be an 'icon' button
<HelpMe> Whove i can see root pass i don`t set root pass ? what is mu root pass default on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell helpme about root
<elkbuntu> OmegaAlpha, not sure about the size thing though
<Supremacy> HelpMe,  there shouldent be one.
<HelpMe> txn !
<Ryugi> does anyone know if amule 2.1.0 is available for ubuntu
<renlore> does ubuntu block port 80 by default?
<BlizWar> Hello. Question about tv-out: I have ATI Radeon 9600. Ok, the tv-out works. I can see my desktop and even videos, but how do I tweak it so, that the movie is automatically played on full screen on my tv? And adjust it so that it is centered and correct aspect ratio? Like in Windows "Theater Mode." If someone can point to to a website how to tweak this "easily." Thank you. :)
<Nameeater> renlore: shouldn't do
<inf3rno> renlore: nope
<newbuntie> so you can't use smeg to edit the Places and System menus?
<renlore> ok thanks :)
<theD3viL> where to get win32 codecs?
<kent> newbuntie: places can be edited from nautilus bookmarks.  System, im not sure about
<morphix> Ryugi: you have to compile it, i had to
<inf3rno> hmm, would someone mind just sending me the default kubuntu font sizes under system-settings>fonts and i'll reset them?
<Ryugi> ok
<Ryugi> what dependecies do i have to get for it
<morphix> i cant remember
<morphix> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=88225
<morphix> take a look Ryugi
<HelpMe> i steel have problem with root pass ;(
<morphix> HelpMe: on default, root account is DISABLED
<morphix> therefore THERE IS NO PASS
<HelpMe> ?
<morphix> u use SUDO to do any super user needed tasks
<HelpMe> Mordof,  just enter ?
<HelpMe> i on terminal su root
<Supremacy> Anybody have a sec?
<HelpMe> ?
<morphix> HelpMe: from a terminal under a normal user.. to do root tasks, do: sudo <commandshere>
<morphix> shell rather.
<mae> sbcl is broken!
<bimberi> HelpMe: if you need a root shell -   'sudo -i'
<HelpMe> bimberi,  i have my home root
<HelpMe> bimberi,  can we on private ?
<Supremacy> morphix, hey you have a sec ? have a quick question.
<morphix> err k Supremacy
<clearscreen> hi :P
<clearscreen> I've been trying to install XGL
<seanm> anyone familliar with any common Gnome Freezing issues?
<bimberi> HelpMe: actually i'm about to turn in ... you should read this page http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<clearscreen> but there's only one manual available and it's for SuSE
<HelpMe> i fix
<HelpMe> itd
<HelpMe> it
<Supremacy> morphix, i installed PureFTP using guide on wiki.ubuntu.com everything is working i guess, but how do i start pureftp server ?
<HelpMe> txn anyway !
<Nameeater> !bup
<ubotu> Nameeater: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> HelpMe: glad to hear it
<HelpMe> whove i can download KDE ?
<Nameeater> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<HelpMe> on my machine ?
<clearscreen> thanks ubotu
<Nameeater> heh heh
<HelpMe> whove i can download KDE bimberi and instal him ?
<Nameeater> !kde
<ubotu> I heard kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<inf3rno> anyone ever seen the kubuntu font sizes go a few sizes too large when installing ati drivers? know of a way to revert to default? the font setting in the system menu aren't affecting all on-screen fonts..., i.e. gAIM and Konversation -- =/
<rewt_> if i delete totem in failsafe
<morphix> Supremacy: i'm not aware on pureftp
<rewt_> will it show up in regualr mode?
<Nameeater> depends on how you uninstall it
<rewt_> bci have a problem
<rewt_> totem crashes when i play movies
<Supremacy> morphix, as far as i can see, i only need to start it... any ideas ?
<rewt_> i tried playing one and it crashed my x server
<Nameeater> how come you need to be in failsafe then? :|
<clearscreen> ubotu, it says: cant find libglitz-glx1 when I execute apt-get install ...
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, clearscreen
<clearscreen> oh lol it's a bor
<clearscreen> bot*
<morphix> tried sudo pureftpd?
<rewt_> now everytime i boot my xserver, totem pops up to play the movie and im in a crash loop
<Nameeater> clearscreen: are you using dapper or breezy?
<clearscreen> dapper
<Supremacy> Mordof, yeah think so, but 2 sec.
<Nameeater> ah k
<Nameeater> do you have the right repo's?
<Supremacy> morphix, command not found.
<Nameeater> rewt_: how about
<Nameeater> instead of uninstalling totem
<emanuelez> hello
<morphix> hm
<clearscreen> hmmm brb Nameeater I'll do an update first
<Nameeater> you move the movie that its trying to play in failsafe?
<morphix> Supremacy: did you choose "inetd" or "standalone" in the config?
<Supremacy> morphix, exacly... and i installed everything as told in the guide.
<Nameeater> instead of removing the whole thing
<Supremacy> morphix, standalone.
<morphix> do u have a url of the guide?
<rewt_> i dont want totem anymore anyways
<morphix> so i can see what u did.
<Supremacy> sure
<emanuelez> dapper user here... mysql seems to be broken... can't connect to socket and there is not file in /var/run/mysqld. is this a known bug?
<rewt_> it never works for me always crashes
<rewt_> so if i delete it it wont show up anymore in regular mode?
<JLiquorish> can anyone help with my problem of trying to install /home on its own partition
<morphix> rewt_: uninstall it in shell. then launch X
<clearscreen> hmmm breezy -> dapper will work if I change my sources.list to dapper and do update / upgrade / dist-upgrade?
<Nameeater> depending on how you uninstall it no it won't
<rewt_> morphix how
<morphix> sudo apt-get remove totem?
<rewt_> while im in faildase
<rewt_> *failsafe?
<rewt_> or after my regular user crashes
<cafuego> clearscreen: Yes, but dapper is not stable/production ready.
<Nameeater> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<Supremacy> morphix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PureFTP
<rewt_> Package totem is not installed, so not removed
<rewt_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<rewt_> thats what i got?
<Nameeater> aw, they don't have the entry about picking up the pieces
<dooglus> clearscreen: whether it works depends on which packages you have installed.
<Nameeater> rewt_: do dpkg -p | grep totem
<Nameeater> erm
<clearscreen> just default bagger install ;)
<Nameeater> dpkg -l | grep totem
<dooglus> clearscreen: bagger?
<clearscreen> breezy lol
<rewt_> dpkg-query: --print-avail needs at least one package name argument
<cafuego> dooglus: dutch for 'shite'.
<dooglus> clearscreen: oh, right.  I think you'll probably be OK then.
<morphix> sudo pureftp-ftpd?
<morphix> oops
<Nameeater> its -l not p, was a typo
<morphix> sudo pure-ftpd?*
<clearscreen> dooglus,  I dont really care if it's not too stable :) I run debian testing on my other machines
<morphix> that wiki page.. doesnt say anything about install pureftpd
<Supremacy> command not found.
<clearscreen> but Im not too familiar on how ubuntu works.. just figured it has sudo -su :P
<Supremacy> hmmm
<morphix> unless 'pureadmin' installs pureftpd
<rewt_> came up with libtotem-plparser0, totem-gstreamer, totem-xine
<Supremacy> morphix, i used Synaptic to install pureftpd
<Nameeater> you don't have totem installed then
<Supremacy> morphix, it dosent.
<Nameeater> you do have totem-xine
<Nameeater> which is diff isn't it o.O
<dooglus> clearscreen: it uses sudo instead of su.  "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" to get root shells (with and without root's environment, respectively)
<morphix> hm.
<morphix> not sure, sorry :(
<Nameeater> rewt_: do sudo apt-get remove totem-xine
<morphix> i only use proftpd
<Supremacy> crap.. 2 sec, might have missed something..
<morphix> k
<JLiquorish>  can anyone help with my problem of trying to install /home on its own partition
<rewt_> im in failsafe in a terminal....will this make changes out of failsafe?
<Nameeater> yes
<rewt_> k
<rewt_> it removed it
<rewt_> now what
<Nameeater> try xserver again
<Nameeater> type startx
<Supremacy> morphix, can i check if an installed package is installed correctly, with everything needed ?
<clearscreen> k installing dapper packets
<morphix> usually if u dont have what it needs it wont install in the first place
<Supremacy> oh.. ok
<rewt_> worked
<rewt_> thanks a lot Nameeater
<Supremacy> morphix, i just had the same problem with apache yesterday... forgot apache-server package.. would be nice if i were told during the installation.
<rewt_> :)
<pollo> hi
<Nameeater> grats ;)
<Exussum> Hey - how can i stop sudo asking for a password ?
<pollo> what file is loaded when i restart after ram suspend , i think that is /etc/acpi/resume.sh is there any other ?
<irvin> Exussum: why would you want that?
<piggah> 'lo everyone
<Exussum> irvan - cron jobs dont work when sudo asks for a passwordd
<Supremacy> morphix, there is a pure-ftpd FTP server and a pure-ftpd FTP server (comming files) ...
<zebra> Is anyone around that has gotten compiz to work with Intel Extreme Graphics?
<morphix> Supremacy: try sudo /etc/inet.d/pure-ftpd start
<Exussum> irvin - any idea ?
<Exussum> Zebra - Whats compiz ? ive got IEG
<JLiquorish>  can anyone help with my problem of trying to install /home on its own partition
<xxenon> Exussum - create a crontab for root
<Exussum> kk
<Exussum> sudo crontab ?
<xxenon> sudo crontab -e
<Supremacy> morphix, command not found.
<Exussum> jliqorise - when it asks for a monut point set it to home
<morphix> :/
<morphix> try
<AbeX> question: ubuntu is the best linux, 4ever? :P
<Supremacy> morphix, pure-ftpd FTP server (common files) includes startup scripts, documentation and examples.
<dooglus> Exussum: you can add scripts to /etc/cron.hourly or /etc/cron.daily and so on - it's easier than using crontab
<ninnghizidha> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich den Speaker-Pieps einer Commandline-Anwendung, die von Cron aufgerufen wird, fr immer muten kann?
<ninnghizidha> ... einen --silent-switch gibts leider nicht
<dooglus> Exussum: if hourly, daily or monthly isn't what you need, you can put a new file in /etc/cron.d specifying exactly what you need
<JLiquorish> Exussum, i partitioned the drive so that home was logical and had 20gb formatted in FAT32.
<Supremacy> LOL
<JLiquorish> then when i tried to create a new user it went in a continuos loop
<morphix> Supremacy: maybe you only have common files installed and not the actual server
<morphix> try installing pure-ftpd in synaptic
<OmegaAlpha> does linux have a un-rar app?
<AbeX> yes :)
<newbuntie> omega: yes, free one, the non-free (proprietary) you'll have to install,
<Supremacy> morphix, i have.. pure-ftpd-mysql :D im logged in as root, and when i run pure-ftpd-mysql i get a blank screen.. cant get out... back to shell. :(
<albacker> guys hows the gnome music player that has a search option, not _rhythmobx_
<morphix> there are 2 packages which u would need
<morphix> pure-ftpd - Pure-FTPd FTP server
<morphix> pure-ftpd-common - Pure-FTPd FTP server (Common Files)
<Supremacy>  morphix -> yeah but i have installed Pure-FTPd FTP server with MySQL user authentication
<rage`> xmms?
<rage`> :o
<Supremacy> morphix, when i run pure-ftpd-mysql i get a blank screen... any ideas ?
<albacker> rage`, no
<rage`> man pure-ftpd-mysql
<rage`> ;>
<morphix> nope i'm outta ideas
<morphix> as i said
<dooglus> it looks like unrar-nonfree has been removed from multiverse in dapper
<morphix> never used pureftpd
<Supremacy> morphix, okey thanks for your help. :D
<newbuntie> dooglus: why?
<twb> Anybody know how to listen to BBC ram audio streams?
<AbeX> is there alternative "photoshop" in linux? have gimp all professional features?
<albacker> can someone help me with a music player, with all functions, like search functions, and others?
<twb> AbeX: gimp sucks, but it's the best we've got.
<morphix> albacker: bmpx?
<twb> albacker: Alt+F2 rhythmbox RETURN
<AbeX> twb, ohh, i need photoshop...
<clearscreen> I like xmms mor
<clearscreen> more* :P
<morphix> meh
<albacker> twb, rhythmbox sucks, you cant get music and put em in a playlist.
<morphix> xmms doesnt have anything extra
<twb> AbeX: I very much doubt photoshop runs on Linux.
<morphix> bmpx is better :)
<twb> albacker: I think you can...
<clearscreen> you have plugins for xmms and it looks like winamp so it rocks :P
<albacker> twb, i mean search for smth and make it play, if you click on another thing it wont go in the list, it will start playin
<twb> albacker: Ctrl+n
<morphix> clearscreen: bmpx is compatible with winamp skins :P
<twb> Actually I generally prefer emms or mpd.
<dsas> Hi, I'm connected from my laptop to my desktop using ssh, I've exported my display and when I try to start a gui (gtk) app I always get  "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<albacker> it sux;
<dsas> how do I fix this?
<albacker> hows' bmpx called.
<albacker> i mean i cant find bmpx..
<twb> dsas: use ssh -X
<albacker> in the repos.
<twb> albacker: aptitude install beem-media-player
<twb> albacker: aptitude install beep-media-player
<morphix> no
<morphix> thats just beep
<albacker> twb, bmpx==beep-media-player ?
<morphix> bmpx = not the default beep media player
<albacker> i have beep-media-player.
<albacker> whats the difference between bmpx and bmp ?
<twb> Yeah.
<albacker> what's bmpx than
<albacker> ?
<twb> Dunno, apparently.
<clearscreen> extra? extreme? lol
<g-thunder> Join #ubuntu-de
<albacker> how can i get bmpx ?
<Supremacy> woohoooo it's working! :D :D
<clearscreen> gratz :)
<AbeX> apt-get intsall bmpx ;D
<Supremacy> morphix, pure-ftpd-mysql -B to start it. lol :D
<twb> Are xmms2 making releases yet?
<morphix> bmpx is beep but different.
<albacker> AbeX, no
<AbeX> why not?
<albacker> morphix, where can i find it ?
<morphix> http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/BMPx_Homepage
<albacker> AbeX, bmpx isnt in the repos
<clearscreen> damn breezy -> dapper dist-upgrade takes forever
<AbeX> need to compile?
<morphix> i had to compile bmpx
<morphix> but its way better than other players i have used
<dsas> twb, thanks
<morphix> also there is a repo for it
<morphix> on the downloads page of the site
<twb> morphix: mpd!
<dsas> sweet, no more getting up and walking to my desktop to switch songs.
<morphix> twb: meh with mpd
<clearscreen> what happened to lindows :P
<Ryugi> does ubuntu come with make
<twb> clearscreen: it's called linspire now.
<clearscreen> i see
<dsas> rugyi: you need to install build-essential
<AbeX> Ryugi, no
<albacker> morphix, i'm getting the .deb's of bmpx,
<twb> clearscreen: trademark issues.  Microsoft paid them to change their name because they don't actually have a trademark on "Windows" and they wanted to settle out of court.
<albacker> morphix, doesnt it make any error if you have both bmp and bmpx ?
<morphix> dunno
<morphix> i only installed bmpx
<morphix> never had them both installed at the same time
<dsas> twb, clearscreen, except it was judged they had a trademark in scandanvia or some such....
<morphix> they shouldnt
<morphix> cause they are located in different folders
<morphix> and have different bims
<morphix> bins*
<MonoNoSaint> hey, I have a simple shellscript that isn't executing, it says "Cannot execute binary file".
<twb> dpkg -I *deb | grep 'Conflicts\|Provides'
<MonoNoSaint> just have a look at:
<MonoNoSaint> http://pastebin.com/560927
<JLiquorish> is it a good idea to put /home on a fat32 partition to share with Win, or to just have a fat32 partition that they share without /home on it?
<twb> JLiquorish: no!
<MonoNoSaint> I don't understand, I'm running it like ./Separar.sh, the permissions are all right, but the damn thing doesn't execute!
<MonoNoSaint> any ideas? :)
<morphix> JLiquorish: just have fat32 partition if need be seperate
<twb> JLiquorish: /home should be a unix filesystem!
<morphix> NOT home
<Ryugi> i am building amule
<JLiquorish> ok =)
<twb> Ryugi: just aptitude install it.
<JLiquorish> so just make a FAT32 partition and put any data that i need to share there
<chmod775> how do I install jre plugin for firefox
<chmod775> ?
<fforw> hi.. I updated the kernel yesterday and now my mplayer needs about 15 seconds to start up.. the selecting of the video mode suddenly seems to take ages.. any ideas how I could fix that?
<AbeX> question: can i play non-steam counter strike 1.6 on ubuntu?
<JLiquorish> thank you
<clearscreen> MonoNoSaint, chmod a+x Seperar.sh [return]  sh Seperar.sh? if it's not working it's probably the file :P
<MonoNoSaint> and, of course, I am the root user. :)
<Mythri1> hey are there any easy to set up personal media streamer (audio only is fine) out there?
<Ryugi> twb:so when i finish make. i then do aptitude install?
<twb> Ryugi: you don't use make at all.
<chmod775> jre plugin in forefox ?
<chmod775> firefox
<MonoNoSaint> I tried with sh Separar.sh also...
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> !jre
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<twb> Ryugi: "sudo aptitude install amule"
<twb> Ryugi: that's all you need to do.
<MonoNoSaint> I tried putting the contents on other fail but it fails also.
<albacker> morphix, thanks
<MonoNoSaint> This is really odd, it never happened to me before.
<Ryugi> twb: i only see amule 2.0.3 in the debian packages
<mirak> is there some compiz package around for dapper ?
<Ryugi> i want amule 2.1.0
<fforw> where can I lookup the changes done on new ubuntu kernels?
<chmod775> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<twb> Ryugi: why?
<JLiquorish> am i right in thinkin that a good swap size to have is around 2 times the amount of physical RAM?
<Ryugi> isn't 2.1.0  much better
<OmegaAlpha> what is amule
<twb> You should know why you are upgrading before you upgrade.
<Ryugi> a edonkey client
<twb> And incidentally, at least two of my repos have amule 2.1.0
<morphix> JLiquorish: if you have enuf ram.. you shouldnt need a swap
<twb> OmegaAlpha: p2p client
<OmegaAlpha> oh yeah... i like dc++
<vovkav> hello everybody! Is there anybody who is absolutely happy with his (opensourced) source and bug -tracking system and it's glue?
<twb> morphix: nooo!  Always have swap!
<JLiquorish> i have 512mb RAM
<morphix> meh
<morphix> seems to do fine with 4gb ram
<morphix> with no swap
<twb> morphix: how many concurrent users?
<Ryugi> twb: i have enable the community maintain repos
<morphix> only 1 user
<AbeX> question: can i play non-steam counter strike 1.6 on ubuntu?
<Ryugi> which repos are you talinking of
<twb> morphix: then you spent about 10 times too much on hardware.
<Ryugi> which repos are you talking of
<JLiquorish> i have always thought you could do without a swap, but its there for emergency and to optimize memory usage?
<morphix> twb: i got it way before i used ubuntu
<twb> morphix: that's at least eight times more than you need for *any* single-user desktop linux.
<morphix> i know
<Mythri1> JLiquorish: it depends on how much ram you have
<studente> ciao
<poingpoing> Hello.
<morphix> but i dual boot with winblows
<Ryugi> twb:can you tell me which repos have amule 2.1.0
<twb> morphix: then you have my sympathy.
<twb> Ryugi: one moment...
<JLiquorish> i have 512mb, so would 1024mb be a reasonable amount of swap?
<Ryugi> ok
<poingpoing> When I have a list of URLs in a file how can I download them all automatically?
<twb> JLiquorish: the rule of thumb is 1 to 2 times the RAM for swap .
<Mythri1> JLiquorish: I had 256 not so long ago, firefox + kde + xmms = extremely slow (30 minutes to load konsole to figure out what was going on)
<OmegaAlpha> morphix, what about only haveing 256mb ram?
<ompaul> poingpoing, if you think very hard :-) or maybe wget URL
<twb> JLiquorish: 512Mb RAM ==> 512Mb to 1Gb swap
<JLiquorish> ok, thankyou =)
<newbuntie> poingpoing: use wget?
* JLiquorish shall be installing Ubuntu shortly
<clearscreen> twb,  so why did ubuntu installer auto assign me 300MB swap while I have 1GB ram :P
<twb> clearscreen: maybe it doesn't follow that rule of thumb?
<morphix> 256mb ram and removing swap would be unsafe
<twb> clearscreen: maybe you have a small disk?
<clearscreen> 36GB Raptor disk ^^
<twb> morphix: depending what your doing, of course...
<poingpoing> Ok I am new to Linux - I'll check what wget does. Thanks alot!
<twb> clearscreen: .5Tb ^_^
<clearscreen> damn you :P
<Mythri1> poingpoing: its a commandline downloader
<morphix> i use fluxbox.. which when using fluxbox + bmpx + firefox + gaim at once.. using no more then 170mb ram
<morphix> :)
<_Rappy_> I hate it when someone talks about Raptor-disks, trigger my highlight :p
<clearscreen> but I have an extra 300GB disk :)
<JLiquorish> just out of curiosity, does anyone here have a sata drive that they find to be very noisey?
<twb> It's raided, tho.
<clearscreen> just not for linux :PO
<twb> JLiquorish: my sata drives are in another room.
<clearscreen> the 300GB drive is ntfs -> windows + warez hehe
<OmegaAlpha> i use flux too... not bad.. nice number for me
<JLiquorish> i have a 80gb seagate sata, seems very loud. is it normal for sata to be louder than ATA?
<clearscreen> anyway :) I'll be right back.. it just finished installing dapper
<morphix> JLiquorish: no
<OmegaAlpha> whats this swapdemon do.. dynamic file creation?
<Ryugi> twb:you found it yet?
<JLiquorish> ok, I think i should get in touch with seagate then, this thing is really loud
<ompaul> JLiquorish, bit in my experience
<OmegaAlpha> JLiquorish, yes.
<twb> Ryugi: I think it's in dapper/universe and debian/amd64/sid
<morphix> dunno what drives u use
<JLiquorish> =S now im confused
<fforw> =(
<twb> JLiquorish: it depends how hard you're hammering it, too.
<morphix> mines quieter than my ide hdds
<OmegaAlpha> JLiquorish, i have a Seagate as well... they are known to be noisy. so dont get scared
<morphix> Western Digital ;)
* Tidus is away: Smoke break.
<twb> I find the ATAs are much louder.
<Ryugi> twb:how do i setup that
<JLiquorish> ok, my ATA drive is a seagate too though, thats silent
<twb> They give a death rattle :-)
<twb> I generally buy WD, tho.
<morphix> dont like seagate had 3 drives die within a week of each other
<OmegaAlpha> JLiquorish, in fact.. its not always noisy. just once in a while youll hear that hugh buzzing-ish sound
<twb> Ryugi: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<JLiquorish> mines constantly noisey
<JLiquorish> kind of a clunky noise while it seeks
<OmegaAlpha> yes twb summed it up.. death rattle
<JLiquorish> i think ill contact seagate. i ran seatools and found no errors, but ill ask for a replacement anyway im under warranty, just means backing up =(
<OmegaAlpha> JLiquorish, i would contact their support lines anyways
<OmegaAlpha> JLiquorish, did you get it with rebates by any chance?
<JLiquorish> i got it new OEM
<OmegaAlpha> ok because if seagate gave you a rebate. then you cant return it once you recieve the rebate
<OmegaAlpha> a good way to not have to worry about customers bringing back noisy hds
<JLiquorish> no, didnt get a rebate
<pappy_> hi all i tried to install the ati drivers but when i'm trying to run the aticonfig --initial command i get this error "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Any ideas?
<pappy_> hi all
<JLiquorish> my uncle had emailed them about the noise and they said its normal, but i do not think it is when reviews say its a silent drive...
<pappy_> can you tell anything about thi aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to change the grub screen at boot up?
<JLiquorish|away> ill go ring now
<kent> pappy_: you dont need to repeat..
<pappy_> oops sorry i dint' see it
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, demon is not how you spell it, daemon is :-) it is the middle ages spelling that we use. man swapon swapoff and mkswap for more info on how swap is managed. it is called kswapd and it took me a min or two to find a good page as I cut and paste you spelling without checking :-/ http://www.science.unitn.it/~fiorella/guidelinux/tlk/node39.html slightly technical version
<Ryugi> twb: i see these two lines in the file
<Ryugi>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Ryugi>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<twb> I'm using amd64.  Is there any way to get mplayer and w32codecs to work in 64bit mode, or am I gonna have to piss about with chroots?
<Ryugi> how do i get connected to the dapper universe
<OmegaAlpha> ompaul, thanks for the link. sorry for the misspelling.. thats how its spelled in terminal search :(
<ompaul> twb, maybe you could care to work with chroots, 32bit codecs do not work in 64bit native, we also like to keep the conversation here suitable for 6 year olds - i.e. clean
<ompaul> OmegaAlpha, you didn't know, you are not to blame. enjoy
<clearscreen> twb,  can you tell me why my newly installed kernels (by upgrading from breezy to dapper) say that /dev/sda2 doesnt exist and so they cannot boot?
<renlore> hi anyone has any idea whats wrong with this? http://pastebin.com/560937
<twb> clearscreen: nope, sorry.
* ompaul runs away from _mindspin 
<clearscreen> anyone else?
<deefzi> does anyone the same problem that although i can view some .avi files they seem to lag. they work fine on windows. problems with codecs?
<pappy_> does anyone know how to install ati drivers?
<Ryugi> question
<Ryugi> is it ok to install dapper packages on breezy
<clearscreen> I just did it Ryugi  :)
<clearscreen> it works just fine here :)
<twb> ompaul: I'm pretty sure that only adults try to censor out words.
<Ryugi> what url should i use for the dapper packages
<twb> Ryugi: yeah, it's fine.
<twb> Ryugi: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe restricted
<clearscreen> Ryugi,  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and edit breezy to dapper, then do apt-get update and you'll be able to get the dapper packages
<fek> moin
<ompaul> Ryugi, no you should not, reason - the packages are not built for 5.10, the dapper stuff is in development and pre freeze
<twb> clearscreen: no no no, don't change it!  Add the line after the others.
<clearscreen> ah.. what I did was comment my breezy lines out and add dapper lines
<twb> Then use pinning to prevent apt from automatically installing anything from dapper.
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<twb> That way you can explicitly add stuff from dapper, but it will never happen without you asking for it.
<clearscreen> hmmm my ~/.gnomerc file does not exist.. will it still work if I put my commands in there and save it?
<albacker> morphix, thanks dude, bmpx is great.
<robotgeek> clearscreen: you probably don't want to do that unless you know what you are doing
<albacker> morphix, at least it looks so.
<twb> clearscreen: yes.
<pappy_> can someone please tell me how to install ati drivers in ubuntu?
<twb> pappy_: they are already installed.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell pappy_ about ati
<monzie> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<pappy_> then why i have mesa drivers and 60HZ screen refresh rate?
<monzie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI pappy_
<twb> pappy_: because you have neglected to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pappy_> and how do you edit this? i'm a newbie here
<twb> Look for 'Driver "mesa"' and change it to, say, radeon.
<robotgeek> pappy_: take a look at the link which ubotu sent you
<Ryugi> so people say dapper can be enable some say no
<Ryugi> which is it
<twb> pappy_: what does lspci | grep VGA report?
<robotgeek> Ryugi: no
<twb> Ryugi: it can be done, but it reduces the robustness of your system.
<Ryugi> all i want from it is amule 2.1.0
<Ryugi> thats all
<twb> But then, so does "make install"ing things.
<twb> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<robotgeek> twb: please don't recommend dapper packages to new users
<ompaul> that pinning faq should scare people off wanting to do that kind of thing
* ompaul breaths air again
<twb> robotgeek: well, otherwise he's gonna go outside the package manager altogether...
<xualo> ubuntu uts xfree ir xorg?
<xualo> its*
<ompaul> xorg
<ompaul> from 5.10
<robotgeek> twb: maybe it's in backports?
<xualo> cheers
<twb> robotgeek: no idea.
<chmod775> !j2re
<ubotu> chmod775: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<twb> !blackdown
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, twb
<JLiquorish> =( thunderbird doesnt seem to like the planet ubuntu rss feed
<rewt_> any good alarm clock programs out there?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell chmod775 about javadebs
<ompaul> !blackdown info dapper
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !info blackdown dapper
<chmod775> robotgeek, I am download blackdown
<ompaul> ubotu Package 'blackdown' does not exist.
<ubotu> ompaul: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chmod775> ing
* ompaul grumbles about self abusing bot
<robotgeek> chmod775: okay
<chmod775> http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java2-status/jdk1.4-status.html#debs
<rulz> how to change the font colours in terminal?
<chmod775> I dunno if this will solve my problem with firefox
<twb> rulz: which terminal?
<chmod775> ?
<rulz> konsole
<rewt_> chmod775, /join firefox
<twb> No idea, never used it.
<rewt_> *#firefox
<ompaul> rulz, edit current profile
<rewt_> chmod775, /join #firefox
<robotgeek> chmod775: see javadebs and install the debian package
<chmod775> ok
<robotgeek> rewt_: and that will help how?
<chmod775> robotgeek, I am downloading blackdown
<rewt_> they are the people to ask about mozilla problems.
<rewt_> Not ubuntu people. :)
<robotgeek> chmod775: on what architecture are you (x86/powerpc/amd64)
<ompaul> rewt_, what is the firefox problem we can't help with, have you established that?
<chmod775> x86
<chmod775> ?
<rewt_> ompaul, nope. just out of topic subject.
<ompaul> chmod775, what is the problem you have with firefox
<robotgeek> chmod775: hmm, blackdown will give you 1.4.2 i think
<chmod775> ompaul, I want jre plugin
<zebra> omg
<Ng> blackdown isn't very useful, get the sun jvm
<zebra> compiz is UNREAL!
<chmod775> for firefox
<rewt_> chmod775, You have to do it in 32 bit
<AbeX> can i watch windows media player video stream in linux ???
<rewt_> I did it earlier today
<rewt_> AbeX use mplayer
<chmod775> rewt_, huh ?
<ompaul> chmod775, are you on a 64bit distro?
<robotgeek> AbeX, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AbeX> thx
<ompaul> chmod775, or i386
<rewt_> are you 64 bit processor
<rewt_> or a 32 bit
<ompaul> morning johndarkhorse
<rewt_> AbeX, no problem
<AbeX> checking
<RomanK> hi there
<xualo> rewt_ AbeX use mplayer<--- or xine
<AbeX> ;] 
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~$ uname -a
<chmod775> Linux ash 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Feb 13 12:13:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<rewt_> xine isnt stable on my lappy so i didnt suggest it
<robotgeek> AbeX: you still need the codecs, so get them from the page
<jubei> guys for some reason XINE is not listed anywhere in the add applications list
<jubei> what's up with that?:)
<chmod775> Is'nt there a debian package for jre
<chmod775> ?
<Ryugi> all i am going to do is install amule 2.1.0 and then disable dapper
<AbeX> okey, now i'll backup all my windows data and install ubuntu (now i use it only on server)
<AbeX> :P
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell chmod775 about javadebs
<robotgeek> chmod775: download the debian package, and install it
<chmod775> how
<rewt_> anyone used the alarm plugin in xmms?
<chmod775> I don't see to find one
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> seem
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell chmod775 about deb
<ompaul> chmod775, may I suggest a simple program to assist in setting up all that stuff?
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: ubotu has sent you two links, please read them
<chmod775> yup
<ompaul> chmod775, easyubuntu join the channel for that >>/join #easyubuntu<<
<siesel> Hi, does anyone has eperience with the nvidia driver. I have a GForce4 420 card, but after setting everything up,  the screen and the whole system (no ssh shell) freezes when starting X. any ideas?
<siesel> I mean Gforce4 420 GO
<JLiquorish> im guessing the graphics card to go for with linux is a nvidia, wish i would of heard about ubuntu before i got my ati card
<imactest1> im running ubuntu on an iMac 266 G3 96 RAM
<jubei> guys I downloaded xine to compile manually and I find out that my system dosen't even have gcc, how is that possible :/
<jubei> installation installed everything from binaries?:)
<imactest1> does anyone know the proper rules for xorg.conf
<imactest1> to position the screen right
<imactest1> ?
<redblade> e an equivelent to Paint in Ubuntu?
<siesel> yes, could be, but as in my case,  ati is just working fine (an other laptop) but nvidia is an headache
<jubei> redblade: gimp, but isn't equivalent, it's much better
<siesel> imactest1: I recommend to run an addtional tool
<imactest1> like what
<robotgeek> jubei: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<imactest1> i couldnt find any
<redblade> I was looking for something simpler.
<rewt_> how do you force quit a pr0g
<rewt_> ?
<redblade> but that's ok
<imactest1> xorgconf isnt in ubuntu 10.4 anymo
<redblade> It was for my younger siblings
<jubei> robotgeek, thanks :D
<redblade> byr then
<Nameeater> if i've installed a package via dpkg but its missing some dependencies whats the apt-get command to fetch the missing deps?
<siesel> imactest1: which graphics card do you have
<theD3viL> Nameeater: which deps ?
<imactest1> hang on
<imactest1> ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage Pro (215GP)
<imactest1> thats the one
<Nameeater> libmeon25 libtag1c2 libtagc0
<imactest1> i added modelines from a xorg.conf i found on the web
<Nameeater> i could type them i know, but isnt there a command that does it for you? :|
<imactest1> and its not quite right yet
<imactest1> missing a centimeter on the left
<theD3viL> Nameeater: if they are in ubuntu mirrors then just apt-get instalsll
<siesel> imactest1: ok, I remembered: call xvidtune
<siesel> any nvidia expert around?
<imactest1> i have it running
<blasph> how can I set up extra binds for (two) extra mouse buttons?
<xxenon> siesel - try asking, or go to #nvidia
<jason> how do i install yahoo messenger???
<jason> how do i install yahoo messenger???
<imactest1> siesel: great man it works
<imactest1> tnx for the help
<jason> how do i install yahoo messenger???
<Nameeater> jason you use gaim
<Nameeater> it does yahoo messanger
<jason> is it the same as yahoo messenger?
<Nameeater> not exactly the same but it does y messenger
<jason> how can i use yahoo messenger thru gaim?
<jason> can i connect with my friends at y messenger with gaim?
<Nameeater> when making an account select yahoo from the drop down bqx
<imactest1> bye
<Nameeater> box*
<btdown> jason, you can create  a yahoo, icq, msn, aim accounts in gaim...plus some others.
<Nameeater> yes
<Nameeater> apt-cache show bmpx
<Nameeater> oops
<jubei> doesn't ubuntu have free software stores like debian does? I find it strange that it asks for a cdrom instead of going online to get what it wants
<jason> hey it works!
<btdown> jubei, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the /cdrom line...its usually the first line.
<elkbuntu> jubei it will ask for the cd whilever you try install something already on the cd, to save you internet download :)
<jason> thanks Nameeater!!!
<jason> thanks Nameeater!!!
<jason> thanks Nameeater!!!
<jason> thanks Nameeater!!!
<jubei> aha! Thanks.
<jason> thanks Nameeater!!!
<Mythri1> gnump3d is awesome
<elkbuntu> jason calm down, use nettquite
<mcphail> elkbuntu: he's gone
<elkbuntu> mcphail, couldnt get nettiquit spelled right... still not sure i have :-/
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> Mythri1: I love gnump3d too
<AbeX> i have 2 partitions, both are NTFS, on primary here is windows... can i install ubuntu on primary partition (second must be alive) ?
<theD3viL> jubei: no ubuntu install everythink, and then you install what you want, or you can install "server edition" .. only base system and then do apt.
<elkbuntu> theD3viL, ubuntu does not install everything in the pools on the cd
<elkbuntu> theD3viL, for example, it does not install build-essentials by default, but the build-essentials package and all it's componants are on the cd
<theD3viL> elkbuntu: what then? default install, install many things.
<pdc^> I installed the nVidia drivers through apt and now my DVI output is off. I only have my VGA output. How might I solve this?
<elkbuntu> theD3viL,  default install means a basic desktop system with applications essential to the typical non-geeky user, server install means no x-windows... there is probably a better way to explain this however...
<theD3viL> elkbuntu: i know.
<blasph> how do I use imwheel to make one thumb button do F5 everywhere and another do ctrl+T in Firefox but alt+tab everywhere else?
<Ryugi> mwahaha
<Ryugi> amule is up and running
<Ryugi> and i disabled the dapper repos
<slarts> Hi there ... What happens when using Synaptic to remove unnecessary applications if you remove one that requires ubuntu-desktop? Will Gnome still function?
<slarts> Or ... if you remove ubuntu-desktop, will Gnome still function?
<guerriero> ciao ragazzi
<guerriero> ci siete
<guerriero> ?
<guerriero> volevo alcuni dettagli su APT_GET
<Ryugi> xubuntu
<guerriero> si
<guerriero> si pu scegliere la lingua del software da istallare
<guerriero> ?
<xerophyte> which package has the mail command
<thegladiator> hey
<thegladiator> i am trying to burn a cd , bin format
<thegladiator> there is a cur file but I dont know how to burn with k3b
<thegladiator> cue*
<guerriero> vab grazie lo stasso
<thegladiator> someone ?
<thegladiator> I am trying to write a CD , there is a cue file
<thegladiator> anyone who knows this thingy ?
<mcphail> thegladiator: it's something like "new project -> burn CD image"
<mcphail> xerophyte: xmail
<thegladiator> mcphail, thank you
<mcphail> xerophyte: (but nail is better)
<GTX> Guys, is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<mcphail> thegladiator: np
<slarts> Hi there ... What happens when using Synaptic to remove unnecessary applications if you remove one that requires ubuntu-desktop? Will Gnome still function?
<GTX> is kubuntu better than normal ubuntu?
<mcphail> slarts: gnome should be ok. Ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<GTX> o?
<GTX> I see
<leonard> is it possible to disable all forms of screen standby, hibernation, etc
<slarts> Containing what sort of other stuff?
<leonard> it crashes my laptop:(
<GTX> mcphail, is KDE better?
<mcphail> GTX: depends on your personal preference
<Ryugi> which version of automake should i get
<GTX> What are you using if I may ask
<chmod775> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<mcphail> slarts: it doesn't "contain" anything. It just sets up the initial gnome environment. you don't lose anything by removing it.
<mcphail> GTX: CLI at the moment
<thegladiator> GTX, try out  both if time permits
<GTX> How do I try out both
<thegladiator> and you can decide your taste
<GTX> without losing my data
<Ryugi> i want to build applications in ajunta
<thegladiator> which have you installed ?
<Ryugi> and it says automake is missing
<GTX> ubuntu
<thegladiator> you wont loose your data
<thegladiator> ok ubuntu by default comes with gnome
<GTX> yup
<thegladiator> now you can install the kde-desktop package
<slarts> ok, thanks
<thegladiator> from synaptic
<GTX> ok
<GTX> and how would I switch between them?
<hatake_kakashi> or kubuntu-package
<thegladiator> your login screen will be modified accfordingly
<pdc^> Q: why doesn't ./SomeScreenSaver -root   display on the desktop?  This is Dapper Flight3 / gnome
<hatake_kakashi> GTX: at the login screen for X, there is a button called Session
<mcphail> Ryugi: apt-get it. It isn't installed by default
<thegladiator> you have this "session" button
<GTX> ok
<thegladiator> KDE by defualt changes it to kde login screen actually
<Hoxzer> ;D lol
<GTX> and if I didnt like KDE
<Hoxzer> I dont understand I setup lirc for xine
<GTX> I can just remove the package?
<Hoxzer> and now I can put volume down but now up :D
<thegladiator> yes you can also remove it
<hatake_kakashi> GTX: yes apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<thegladiator> but there is no harm in having both or more than 2
<mcphail> GTX: you don't have to remove it: just ignore it
<thegladiator> I have many , but GNOME is my default and I stick to it
<GTX> hrmrm
* GTX wondors which one is better
<thegladiator> correct as mcphail says , there are some ncie kde apps you can use them also
<[blah] > does anybody know a good (php) text editor for ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> GTX: different users, different tastes
<GTX> ok
<GTX> Well its downloading
<thegladiator> GTX do one think do a google image search and see kde and gnome screenshots
<GTX> and at the login screen
<GTX> if I want gnome i select sessioin?
<GTX> if not I just normaly login
<[blah] > I've tried installing a few and reading some reviews but haven't found anything really nice.
<thegladiator> its simple GTX you can figure it yourselves
<twb> So I have this C program that assumes ia32.
* mcphail congratulates the room on avoiding a KDE/GNOME flamewar
<GTX> ok :)
<GTX> Thanks
<thegladiator> np
<twb> How do I tell GCC to be 32bit?  (I'm on amd64)
<[blah] > mcphail, are you using KDE or gnome?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> can i install kde from CD or do i have to downoad it?
<mcphail> [blah] : GNOME most of the time
<berserk> enlightenment
<twb> linuxboyfriend: yes.
<twb> Ratpoison all the way, baby!
<[blah] > linuxboyfriend, I think there is a distro called kubuntu that comes with kde.
<losty> please
<slarts> KDE is nice if you enjoy wading through 20,000 config dialogs
<losty> helpme
<hatake_kakashi> !+help
<ubotu> I learn mainly by observing declarative statements such as "x is at http://www.xxx.com", and then reply when people ask things like "where can i find x?"
<thegladiator> #kubuntu is kubunu channel , they are also a helpful bunch
<ubotu> 37 topics: +ban, +host, -ban, -host, action, addressing, alternation, author, babelfish, bugs, chaninfo, chanset, chanunset, chattr, chnick, chpass, contents, cookie, corrections, cpustats, crypt, cycle, dauthor, ddesc, dict, dollar variables, dstats, factinfo, factstats, find, forget, freshmeat, hex, ircstats, join, karma, kernel
<ubotu> 34 topics: kick, lart, listauth, listkeys, listvalues, lobotomy, lock, main, nickometer, nslookup, ord, part, quote, redirection, rename, reply, rot13, search, seen, slashdot, spell, status, tell, topic, topic add, topic del, topic mod, topic mv, topic restore, unforget, unlobotomy, unlock, uptime, wantnick
<slarts> it's also nice if you want to alt-drag a window above the top of the screen, which Gnome doesn't let you do :>
<_mindspin> !ask
<linuxboyfriend> twb, [blah] : no, in my ubuntu system, can I install it from Ubuntu CD?
<twb> linuxboyfriend: Um, probably not.
<mcphail> twb: GCC has a flg (--target-arch or something) which may help, but the problem is linking against 32 bit libs
<thegladiator> not from ubuntu cd
<thegladiator> ubuntu cd ships with gnome as default
<linuxboyfriend> twb: oh
<twb> mcphail: I'm getting errors of the form: stalin-ia32.c:36110: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
<losty> i have one problem with ==>> Mounting local filesystem .......failed
<linuxboyfriend> thegladiator: yeah i know, but i am a kde lover
<linuxboyfriend> thegladiator: but i have installed ubuntu
<losty> are there solution
<losty> ??
<[blah] > linuxboyfriend, I think you want the kubuntu distro for KDE on the cd.  I haven't tried it myself.
<mcphail> twb: that's a warning, not an error
<linuxboyfriend> thegladiator: as they are shipping the CD ;0
<losty> please
<twb> mcphail: I suspect it will be an error once it starts running...
<linuxboyfriend> [blah] : no, i wanna install kde in ubuntu
<twb> mcphail: but I'll try it and see.
<losty> :(
<GTX> So a question KUBUNTU is just KDE-Desktop package installed on ubuntu?
<linuxboyfriend> OK, I think I have to install KDE from source!
<mcphail> twb: not really. GCC4 spews out thousands of these on a large compile. Ihaven't seen any problems yet
<_mindspin> losty what do you wanna do
<[blah] > GTX, I think so.
<GTX> lol, why?
<losty> _mindspin,
<GTX> When people can just download ubunutu
<GTX> and install it
<losty> have problem with =>> Mounting local filesystem .........failed
<_mindspin> when?
<UrKKi> anyone knows program that can record shoutcast radio?
<_mindspin> on boot?
<losty> yes
<losty> charging modules
<[blah] > ubuntu comes with Gnome, kubuntu (again i think) comes with KDE.  Personally I think that gnome is much nicer.  Ubuntu did a good job with it.
<_mindspin> Installation completed or do you wanna install?
<losty> _mindspin,
<losty> man
<CmaX> yello folks...
<CmaX> here i am, trying ubuntu again... this time on a somewhat swankier computer :)
<ulaas> _mindspin: also check if he is on breezy.. it sounded like  a dapper issue to me.
<CmaX> feeling very lost...
<losty> when start ubuntu, charging modules
<CmaX> how do i up my resolution and enable 2nd monitor?
<losty> Mounting local filesystem.................. failed
<CmaX> such basic things in windows... just right-click on desktop and click properties...
<howcomes> Was gone for awhile (booted into windows for a week or so to do some of my programming course) But im back in linux again :P
<losty> sorry my english very bad
<_mindspin> losty: you have an installed system which ran ever properly?
<losty> ;(
<grxmrx> hello
<losty> memory ram?
<berserk> et
<losty> :S
<_mindspin> answer my question first
<losty> _mindspin,
<losty> i have ubuntu breezy
<_mindspin> and it worked before ?
<losty> hoary
<janno> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<janno> ty man :D
<_mindspin> you upgraded and get this error now?
<losty> yes
<_mindspin> what did you exactly do when updating?
<losty> _mindspin, i install linux-image , for pentium 4
<losty> by synaptic
<losty> i used synaptic for updating
<_mindspin> and did a dist-upgrade?
<losty> dist-upgrade?
<losty> :s
<_mindspin> yes when upgrading from one release to the next dist-upgrade is recommenden
<_mindspin> d
<losty> change ==>> linux-image , is dist-upgrade'????
<grxmrx> is there a possibility to write files with php script in ubuntu? I've tried with setting permission to directory in which I want to write files, tried chown with user and group root, my login, then www-data, and still I cannot write files in this directory
<_mindspin> no, but you said you had hoary and now breezy thats a dist-upgrade
<losty> NO
<[blah] > I just installed two (universe) packages.  How do I know where they installed, and how can I add them to my applications menu?
<GTX> kubuntu-desktop is installed
<_mindspin> you're on hoarey?
<GTX> now what
<xerophyte> how can i start program on boot ??
<losty> i install my linux ubuntu breezy by cd install
<losty> no by synaptic
<GTX> xerophyte, when you log off leave the application you want open on boot
<GTX> and click save
<xerophyte> for example fedora core i start the program on boot just by editing /etc/rc.local
<xerophyte> GTX its server
<stjepan> hi
<GTX> oh
<GTX> dont know then
<losty> synaptic only linux-image ( for pentium 4 optimized)
<stjepan> how to transform kubuntu to ubuntu?
<losty> understand me?
<_mindspin> gotch at least, you have a fresh breezy installation?
<stjepan> I installed kubuntu. How to install gnome (with bootsplash screen + other ubuntu stuff)
<iroberti> Hi. I have a problem. I Install Wine in Kubuntu dapper and when I try to start Wine, it reply "Killed". Someone has a solution? Thx
<stjepan> iroberti: why dapper?
<janno> How i can find broken packages? just broken in treminal? apt-get broken? :D
<stjepan> iroberti: it isnt very stable
<janno> !broken
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, janno
<stjepan> janno: no, apt-cache search broken :)
<iroberti> dapper is very good. It have found all the hardware
<_mindspin> losty if you describe your situatiuion as proper as posibble, ppl would understand you better
<iroberti> In my laptot is the first that find all the hardware
<janno> apt-cache search broken <-- it shows lots of packages .S
<janno> :S
<gypsy> hello
<iroberti> Hi. I have a problem. I Install Wine in Kubuntu dapper and when I try to start Wine, it reply "Killed". Someone has a solution? Thx
<stjepan> how to disable synchronizing clock at boot?
<opcodevoid> hmmm
<gypsy> I update to dapper but when I boot it says that can't load modules manually, and in fact I've not the network card and mouse working, any hint?
<stjepan> janno: I was just kidding :] 
<opcodevoid> are there Ubuntu Dapper iso files available? I cant find anyhting on the mirrors and on the ubuntu site
<janno> ? :D
<regfire> lol
<janno> dapper is officali out?
<stjepan> janno: no it isnt
<janno> :(
<opcodevoid> but are there iso files or arent there :P
<janno> But how i can find my broken package :S
<stjepan> janno: dapper is in development
<opcodevoid> http://kambing.vlsm.org/debian-cd/ubuntu/
<opcodevoid> hmm
<zukalk> janno, try "apt-get check"
<stjepan> janno: wait for an official release of dapper (april 2006)
<opcodevoid> ubuntu-dapper-install-i386.060124.iso    new enough :P
<stjepan> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? just kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop??
<JLiquorish> is it ok to un install the linux kernel 2.6.12-9-386 when 2.6.12-10-386 is installed?
<CmaX> yep
<CmaX> and the fact that it confuses newbies like me into wasting 3GB of monthly 5G cap to download kubuntu when already having ubuntu CDs
<mcphail> JLiquorish: why run a 386 kernel? Very old hardware?
<thegladiator> i cant play VCD using mplayer ---------> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8812
<JLiquorish> thats what was installed by default and just automatically updated
<JLiquorish> brand new PC with P4 3GHz 64-bit CPU...
<iroberti> Hi. I have a problem. I Install Wine in Kubuntu dapper and when I try to start Wine, it reply "Killed". Someone has a solution? Thx
<mcphail> JLiquorish: try a 686 kernel
<CmaX> okay, i've got an amd64 ... would ubuntu automatically have seen that and installed accordingly?
<opcodevoid> mcphail is there a large performance difference between the two?
<JLiquorish> ok, and uninstall the other kernels?
<mcphail> opcodevoid: yes
<GTX> Yeah i'm on KDE now
<mcphail> opcodevoid: the 686 is much snappier
<CmaX> how do i know if i'm running ia32 or amd64 ubuntu? ?
<GTX> I like it better my opion :)
<thegladiator> good:)
<mcphail> CmaX: uname
<GTX> thegladiator, thanks for helping me on it :)
<GTX> looks nice and sexy now
<thegladiator> np njoy :)
<CmaX> mcphail, it just says 'Linux'
<JLiquorish> will i need linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp?
<mcphail> CmaX: if you used the standard install CD, you're running 32bit
<GTX> CmaX, uname -a
<CmaX> excellent! thanks mcphail, GTX
<GTX> np
<mcphail> JLiquorish: -smp is for dual core or hyperthreaded
<naveen> hi all
<JLiquorish> i have HT
<GTX> I've got one question thegladiator, when i select lots of stuff the gfx seems  to lag was same with gnome any ideas?
<JLiquorish> in xp the cpu shows up as 2 cpus because i have HT
<thegladiator> can nyone resolve this mplayer VCD problem ? cant run VCD with mplayer
<thegladiator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8812
<naveen> has anyone run XGL and Compwiz Successfully
<mcphail> JLiquorish: then try the smp
<opcodevoid> naveen Im trying atm :P
<opcodevoid> getting dapper
<JLiquorish> and uninstall all i386 kernel images??
<thegladiator> GTX, big lag ?
<naveen> opcodevoid :)
<mcphail> JLiquorish: just ignore them
<thegladiator> ur mem size
<thegladiator> ?
<GTX> thegladiator, not massive but kind of
<JLiquorish> incase something goes wrong?
<JLiquorish> so should i mark linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp for installtion and install, reboot, select it in grub and see if it goes ok, if it does remove the others?
<naveen> I have problem in starting XGL
<mcphail> JLiquorish: why uninstall? everyone has huge harddisks these days
<JLiquorish> because they show up in GRUB
<JLiquorish> and I only need one kernel
<opcodevoid> by the way
<opcodevoid> should I install nvidia-glx before I install compiz/xgl or should I let it use the xorg-nv driver
<mcphail> JLiquorish: ok the. But you can just scrub them from menu.lst
<GTX> thegladiator, any ideas  then? my drivers are installed
<JLiquorish> ok, will info on editing that be in the wiki?
<naveen> Hmm.. I dont have nvidia or ATI Card
<thegladiator> if you can help me if will pay u.....
<thegladiator> mroe respect i.e :)
<Kane2931> ne1 have a fast mirror to get Dapper Flight 3 ?
<opcodevoid> naveen what card?
<naveen> opcodevoid I have VIA S3 Unichrome IGP Graphics
<naveen> won't it run on mine?
<thegladiator> GTX, i dont know much about lags, hope your gfx memory etc is good
<kenroy_> hello
<g8m> thegladiator try starting mplayer like mplayer vcd://2 -cdrom-device /dev/hdc replace /dev/hdc for your cd-rom
<JLiquorish> im installing the SMP kernel now
<kenroy_> does ubuntu come with a firewall enabled
<opcodevoid> hmmm I guess as long your Xserver has those VIA drivers installed on it, it should work
<JLiquorish> you dont need a firewall in linux, do you?
<naveen> opcodevoid yes via is getting detected
<mcphail> JLiquorish: everyone needs a firewall
<GTX> it is thegladiator does it do it  with you?
<GTX> or
<CmaX> JLiquorish, i don't know much about linux, but i'm pretty sure you need a firewall
<JLiquorish> ok, i have a router with a built in firewall anyway
<elkbuntu> any computer on the net should have a firewall ;)
<JLiquorish> ok, misunderstood
<naveen> opcodevoid I have installed everything but then Xgl starts and gives an error
<thegladiator> no in my case I have good speeds actually
<opcodevoid> naveen are you running dapper?
<thegladiator> i mean not big lag or anything mayb a few seconds , but every apps take that kind of lag
<naveen> opcodevoid yes Dapper Flight 3
<thegladiator> less than 5 seconds
<opcodevoid> what error?
<LiGhTeNiN> can someone help me get my net working?
<mcphail> JLiquorish: the default install doesn't open any ports.
<naveen> opcodevoid see the last reply at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090&page=79
<naveen> opcodevoid Fatal Server Error:
<naveen> no screens found
<thegladiator> g8m, smart that works ....but it it like that ?
<opcodevoid> hmmmmm weird naveen
<opcodevoid> following to the log everything should work fine
<GTX> how do I do a screenshot
<GTX> in kde?
<LiGhTeNiN> under knoppix i just ran some interface program, entered all my net details and it automatically executed an ifconfig command, how can I get my net working under ubuntu?
<naveen> opcodevoid hmmm.. It actually starts then flashes and dies
<rainer> hi
<opcodevoid> GTX if the printscrn button doesnt launch, there's some screenshot proggy available through your taskbar somewhere
<rainer> anyone skype
<thegladiator> g8m, hi why it works only that way ?
<GTX> mrmr
<opcodevoid> I dont know exactly where.. long time ago
<rainer> hi
<rainer> anyone skype_
<rainer> ?
<naveen> opcodevoid BTW what is this error FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<g8m> dunno
<opcodevoid> No idea, sorry
<naveen> k
<CmaX> how do i exit X in order to install NVIDIA drivers?
<opcodevoid> telinit 3
<CmaX> opcodevoid, was that meant for me?
<opcodevoid> yes
<CmaX> ta
<opcodevoid> to go back use telinit 5
<kenroy_> how do i install ati drivers in ubuntu
<CmaX> ta
<[blah] > is there a way to see what the last packages I installed where?
<opcodevoid> CmaX you might as well use apt-get install glx
<opcodevoid> nvidia-glx*
<JLiquorish> =D the smp kernel is working ok
<[blah] > eg, can I sort by (install date) in Synaptic
<Kane2931> anyone have a FTP mirror to get Ubuntu Dapper that is fast.
<CmaX> i typed telinit 3 at a term... nothing seems to be happening..
<GTX> how do I do a screenshot, in kde  I Used to be able to just press print screen in gnome, I cant now thoe
<opcodevoid> ./etc/init.d/gdm stop (or kdm if you're using kde :P)
<CmaX> opcodevoid, are you talking to me?
<[blah] > Kane2931, It's all relivant what you are asking.  What is fast for me at my location could be slow as hell in your location.
<opcodevoid> CmaX yes :)
<elkbuntu> GTX mebbe the peeps in #kubuntu might know?
<CmaX> thanks :)
<Kane2931> [blah] : i've tried the official one, 180k/sec max.
<travishafer_> What do I need to download to be able to compile files?
<kenroy_> this ubuntu community seems more active than the others
<GTX> transgress, gcc
<[blah] > Kane2931, that is not fast?
<Ng> travishafer_: install the build-essential package
<Kane2931> [blah] : i can get 1.1mb/sec here :)
<travishafer_> Ok, thanks.
<[blah] > Kane2931, on sites that don't have as much traffic....
<mcphail> JLiquorish: you notice any difference in performance?
<dylan_> can somebody please help me to understand Order = 50 under the Startup Programs thing?  I need to have athcool on startup, but it says I must be root, so Im thinking it might be the order number....its currently set at 50.
<rainer> can not sett monitor refresh rate to 85 at least
<rainer> can anyone help by skype
<rainer> -
<CmaX> back...
<CmaX> didn't help, seeing as it's now complaining about gcc compiler .. kernel not matching etc...
<mcphail> rainer: just ask the question
<JLiquorish> mcphail: seemed a bit slower to start up :S
<CmaX> i'm doing apt-get install nvidia-glx now, but it appears to be an older driver (7667)... than the one i downloaded (81xx)
<JLiquorish> but its ok now and seems faster
<rainer> how to set refresh rate to hier than 60hz?
<elkbuntu> rainer it depends waht your card can take
<rainer> can take until 100 under windos
<mcphail> JLiquorish: it's linux - you'll never have to reboot anyway!
<[blah] > what is the difference with mark for removal and mark for complete removal?
<CmaX> rainer, i'd say, that like me, you need to get the right drivers going...
<CmaX> anyways, i've done an apt-get install nvidia-glx... now what?
<rainer> but HOW? can anyone help by skype?
<Ng> [blah] : complete removal also removes any system configs the package had installed
<opcodevoid> hmmmm Im not sure if it's correct what Im about to say now CmaX
<opcodevoid> so check it before doing it
<dylan_>  can somebody please help me to understand Order = 50 under the Startup Programs thing?  I need to have athcool on startup, but it says I must be root, so Im thinking it might be the order number....its currently set at 50.
<JLiquorish> mcphail: i know =)
<tim_> when i try to install cedega i get this message, root@ubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop # sudo dpkg -i cedega_timedemo_installer
<tim_> dpkg-deb: `cedega_timedemo_installer' is not a debian format archive
<tim_> dpkg: error processing cedega_timedemo_installer (--install):
<tim_>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<tim_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<opcodevoid> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from nv to nvidia
<tim_>  cedega_timedemo_installer
<opcodevoid> not sure!!
<tim_> how else would i run it to install it
<[blah] > Ng, so I should use complete removal.  Why would I not want to use that then?
<CmaX> opcodevoid, you talking to me? just joking... :) do i need to restart? or restart x?
<Ng> dylan_: that number just controls the order the programs are started in. if one of them needs root privileges you might want to start it as part of the system boot, otherwise you'll need to put "gksudo athcool" and it will prompt you for a password every time you log in
<elkbuntu> tim_, make sure you have the .deb at the end of the filename?
<bina> is ubuntu alright for laptops generally?  I haven't really decided on a model yet but when I do i dont want to be using windows for long :P
<opcodevoid> CmaX yes to you, you probably have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and edit nv to nvidia.. but Im not sure about that so you might as well check if im correct first
<tim_> it says it is a shell script do i need to type .deb
<rainer> linuxi foorum
<Ng> [blah] : there will be some debian policy about this somewhere, but it's probably that removing a package shouldn't necessarily remove its config
<Ng> bina: depends on the laptop, some have some pretty unsupported hardware
<kenroy_> where can i get info on how to install ati drivers on ubuntu
<Ng> bina: but there's an ubuntu laptop testing team and www.linux-laptop.net so you can check compatibility quite easily
<bina> Ng: oh right, sweet.  thanks
<elkbuntu> tim_, does the file show to you as having a .deb at the end of it when you look at?
<elkbuntu> ie, look = 'dir' in the directory the file is in
<mcphail> kenroy_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ng> kenroy_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tim_> no
<Ng> heh
<tim_> dir
<elkbuntu> tim_, then dpkg is not the tool you should be using... try simply typing the name of the script
<JLiquorish> how do your restart x?
<mcphail> JLiquorish: ctrl-alt-backspace
<JLiquorish> i do that and get black screen and white text
<JLiquorish> what do i do then to get back into gnome?
<Ng> JLiquorish: is it showing you a login prompt?
<mcphail> JLiquorish: then try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JLiquorish> from what i can remember last time i did it i got black screen, white text and it asking me to login
<Ng> JLiquorish: then log in and run the command mcphail just said :)
<JLiquorish> ill write it down first :)
<tim_> typing it in doesn nothing
<elkbuntu> are you cd'd to the directory it is in
<JLiquorish> ill go try it now
<mcphail> tim_: try chmod +x name_of_script then ./name_of_script
<CmaX> back... rebooted...
<CmaX> i now have nvidia-glx installed... but still can't up my resolution...
<Kerrian> morning all
<Kerrian> got a slight problem with my ubuntu box
<CmaX> in xorg.conf it still says 'nv' next to driver... do i need to change that?
<Kerrian> just turned it on, and got an error stating: unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually
<Ng> CmaX: yes, to nvidia
<CmaX> not nvidia-glx?
<mcphail> CmaX: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kenroy_> so edubuntu is theeducational version of ubuntu
<CmaX> i mean, that would be more logical, wouldn't it..
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: start in single user mode and run fsck against your drive
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: like: fsck /dev/hda1
<Kerrian> uh, it won't let me
<elkbuntu> thanks mcphail, getting too late to think coherently
<Kerrian> the only option its giving me is to do something to the drive, something about it being mounted read only
<Ng> kenroy_: do you have a Live CD you could boot? if so you could run fsck from within that
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: what do you see in the screen? restart again CTRL-ALT-DELETE
<tim_> ok im getting closer it started but now i am getting this error
<kenroy_> ok
<tim_> /root/.setup8705: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: ah, hold
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: are you in a prompt? can you type commands?
<CmaX> my word, linux is tricky....
<Ng> tim_: that's in the package libgtk1.2
<mcphail> CmaX: that's half the fun :)
<CmaX> lol
<Kerrian> bloody yay
<Kerrian> bad block error :(
<kenroy_> it seems the world is going ubuntu crazy
<CmaX> how to restart x quickly ? (i'm doing this whole reboot thing at the moment...)
<elkbuntu> ctrl alt backspace
<Ng> CmaX: ctrl-alt-f1, log in, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<CmaX> we're going crazy about because we're being told it's simple...
<elkbuntu> ng ?
<kenroy_> and it is
<Ng> elkbuntu: ?
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: fsck fixes badblocks (if badblock is installed and you are using ext[23] 
<elkbuntu> what's wrong with ctrl alt backspace?
<CmaX> Ng, thanks
<mcphail> CmaX: try a fresh install of WinXP. That isn't simple
<Kerrian> perhaps dropping my monitor onto my computer (desktop model) was a bad thing
<Siegfrid> ctrl alt backspace will shutdown x11
<Ng> elkbuntu: did I say anything was wrong with it?
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: lol. perhaps
<kenroy_> so april it is
<JLiquorish> ok, that didnt work
<elkbuntu> ng, no, just wondering the differnce
<kenroy_> dapper season
<Ng> kenroy_: your hard disk heads may have hit the disk surface and damaged it :/
<kenroy_> damaged what
<Kerrian> he was talking to me methinks
<kenroy_> ok
<CmaX> sweet!! thanks Ng... now, i don't see a bad creeping line running down my monitor...
<Kerrian> meh, I'm not too concerned
<Kerrian> it;s only a 13giug hard drive
<Ng> kenroy_: sorry, yes I meant Kerrian ;)
<CmaX> and my second monitor doesn't have a "no signal" message jumping around any more...
<Kerrian> gig
<CmaX> now, how do i get that 2nd monitor going...
<JLiquorish> how do i replace my xorg.conf file with the backup i made?
<Kerrian> hmm
<tim_> how do i get that lib file
<Kerrian> to ignire the irror or not to ignore the error
<Ng> CmaX: are both monitors plugged into a single nvidia card?
<CmaX> yep
<kwewu14> how do i get kdm to load on boot?
<JLiquorish> x wont start because it gets an error after i edited my xorg.conf to fix my resolution
<Ng> CmaX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors has a quick and dirty guide to doing it
<CmaX> ta, going there now
<JLiquorish> mcphail: it did not work
<mcphail> JLiquorish: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JLiquorish> cant i just do a sudo to replace /etc/X11/xorg.conf with /etx/X11/xorg.conf.backup ?
<_lemsx1_> Kerrian: if you ignore it, it will simply corrupt your data. backup to another drive/partition and use with e2fsck -c /dev/hda1
<Kerrian> nah, not gonna bother
<mcphail> JLiquorish: sudo mv source destination
<Kerrian> just going to put in anopther hard drive and do a fresh install
<Kerrian> and toss this drive in the trash
<JLiquorish> will that remove the .backup extension too?
<Kerrian> 13gig drive is useless to me anyway
<Kerrian> anything less than 120gig is no good for my line of work
<Kerrian> :)
<mcphail> JLiquorish: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JLiquorish> ok, ill go try now
<tim_> where do i get this file from libgtkl.2
<CmaX> actually, before i foray into dual screens... how do i up my res? the max i'm given is 1024x768..
<CmaX> which is the one problem... and the other is i installed ubuntu with it recognizing my samsung 17" as primary monitor... but i'm now using my AOpen 19" as primary...
<renlore> how do u pronounce ubuntu btw? :/
<Mau13x> Hi all, I need help to configur XORG on new Ubuntu installation
<kenroy_> i wonder how kde would look on ubuntu
<_lemsx1_> renlore: copy/paste that in google
<Ng> tim_: 1.2, not l.2. you can install it with synaptic or apt-get
<mcphail> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mau13x> I have a Radeon X800 GTO and te Ubuntu 5.10 installation dont detected my card...
<_lemsx1_> kenroy_: kubuntu is ubuntu+kde
<dylan_> does having a linux server without a GUI really make a difference?  are there linux servers with GUIs?
<Ng> dylan_: every linux server I admin runs without a GUI :)
<CmaX> so, to ask my questions in order:
<opcodevoid> dylan_ it still sucks resources so it wouldnt be smart to run a linux server with gui
<Ng> dylan_: I take the view that the less I have installed the less can cause a problem, and since I can manage the server completely from an ssh session I don't bother with a GUI, but it's technically a personal preference issue I guess
<dylan_> opcodevoid, is it much harder to do so?
<_lemsx1_> dylan_: it depends on how do you define "server". for me a server is a computer that does "serving" and nothing else. so, no GUI needed (wasting my RAM and resources)
<CmaX> 1. I have a 'new' monitor plugged in, but ubuntu doesn't know/care... how do i fix that without manually editing (stuffing up) xorg.conf?
<opcodevoid> dylan nope
<kenroy_> nice
<tim_> root@ubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop # sudo apt-get libtk1.2
<tim_> E: Invalid operation libtk1.2
<Ng> tim_: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2     :)
<tim_> lol thanks
<Ng> CmaX: you could probably run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" so it redetects things. you might well need to run the nvidia-glx-config command again after as it may default back to the nv driver
<JLiquorish> mcphail: thank you
<mcphail> JLiquorish: worked?
<JLiquorish> yeh, back in gnome =)
<JLiquorish> ill have to edit xorg.conf a bit more carefully
<tim_> root@ubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop # sudo apt-get install libtk1.2
<tim_> Reading package lists... Done
<tim_> Building dependency tree... Done
<tim_> E: Couldn't find package libtk1.2
<mcphail> JLiquorish: don't edit it by hand
<howcomes> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/hottopics/climatechange/
<howcomes> http://bbc.cpdn.org/download/mirror.php?file=bbcclimate.sh
<CmaX> Ng, thanks!
<tim_> this is starting to hurt
<Ng> tim_: please don't paste errors in here, use a pastebin
<Ng> tim_: also, you spelt it wrong, you only put libtk1.2, it's libgtk1.2
<tim_> whats a paste bin
<Ng> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<JLiquorish> i have dont it before and it worked, it doesnt recognize my monitors HorizSync or VertSync or the max resolution
<JLiquorish> *done
<mcphail> JLiquorish: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<navarone> JLiquorish, what monitor?
<JLiquorish> IBM G78
<CmaX> Ng, it allows me to choose between nv, nvidia & others...
<Ng> CmaX: aha :)
<JLiquorish> ive got the docs that give me the HorizSync and VertSync
<JLiquorish> *VertRefresh
<chmod775> !javadebs
<mcphail> JLiquorish: type the command i entered above and follow the prompts
<JLiquorish> ok
<navarone> JLiquorish, in xorg.conf put these ranges in the appropriate section Horizontal Scan Range: 50 - 160 kHz, Vertical Scan Range 30 - 85 Hz
<Delvien> Hey guys has anyone successfullly patched the kernel in Dapper for Undervolting the CPU ????
<JLiquorish> how much memory is to be used by my video card?
<jsgotangco> Seveas, lol nice pic of ogra
<_lemsx1_> Delvien: explain undervolting ... voltage? you want to step your CPU down?
<JLiquorish> leave it blank?
<_lemsx1_> Delvien: perhaps you need to use: acpi=ht at boot
<regfire> hey all, when building a windows server containing over 4 gb, a /pae switch needs to be enabled before the OS will recognize the memory. Is this automagicly compensated for in an Ubuntu server?
<Delvien> _lemsxl_ i want the voltage (the power) to my CPU changed, there are guides to patching the kernel but im confused on how they work
<Ng> Delvien: isn't that normally something controlled by the BIOS?
<_lemsx1_> Delvien: i've never read/heard of that...
<Kumo> Hii guys, I got this message when I updated the kernel WARNING: Couldn't find symtab and strtab in module /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko, after that I cannot use ubuntu anymore, could anybody help me?
<Ng> and also something you generally don't want to do? ;)
<navarone> JLiquorish, I find reconfiguring the whole x-server thing can cause more probs. I find it easier to just get the info you need to fix prob and add it to xorg.conf yourself
<JLiquorish> ok
<Delvien> NG yes but undervolting on a Centrino is safe and draws less power for extended battery life..
<CmaX> restarting x, bbs
<_lemsx1_> Delvien: yep. that definitely sounds like something your BIOS does and not your kernel... but, these mobos nowadays allow software to change that kind of stuff
<Ng> Delvien: I have an athlon64 and the "powernowd" package automatically drops its clock speed when the system is idle - that sounds more like the sort of thing you'd be wanting I think
<Delvien> _lemsxl_ thats my exact question is im tryinto "patch my kernel" but when i get to patching it it asks me "File to patch?: "
<Ng> Delvien: and I'm pretty sure it works on my centrino laptop at work
<JLiquorish> well after putting in the HorizSync and VertRefresh i still only get a max resolution of 1024x768, shall i enter 1280x1024 and 1600x1200 myself? I know for sure the monitor can handle them and 75Mhz
<Delvien> NG im not talking about the clock speed
<navarone> JLiquorish, in monitor section of xorg.conf replace the horiz/vert with 50 - 160 and 30 - 85 Hz respectively
<Ng> Delvien: I know, but halving the clock speed will drop the power usage more than undervolting it a tiny bit I suspect
<Delvien> NG i use emifreqd to manualy control that, and powernowd to automatically controll it
<JLiquorish> i have done that navarone
<_lemsx1_> Delvien: you are doing the wrong thing when patching... try: cd /usr/src/kernel-source* or linux-source* and cat /path  | patch -p1
<navarone> hmm
<CmaX> excellent! got the monitor & res sorted out... now let me get back to that dual monitor howto...
<Delvien> Ng In windows undervolting gives me 40 more minutes of battery life and lowers the temp of the cpu at all times
<navarone> JLiquorish, have you restarted xserver?
<CmaX> btw, can i set large fonts somewhere? very small type at the mo
<JLiquorish> yes
<JLiquorish> ill try it again
<UBUNTU> Guys I am making my custom livecd...I have some questions...
<Reflekt> Hi there, does anyone know to a network configuration menu in the server edition? because its only picking up stupid IP address's, and i dont undertand why
<Ng> Delvien: fair enough :)
<gnomefreak> anyone else have issues opening there /etc/apt/sources.list  file?
<sm> morning
<_lemsx1_> gnomefreak: explain "issues"
<gnomefreak> issues=not opening
<JLiquorish> still only a max res of 1024x768
<Delvien> _lemsxl_ cat /path  | patch -p1 no such file or dir
<PaXo_> HOLY FUCK NIGGA PLZ
<Kumo> Could anybody help me with this please? WARNING: Couldn't find symtab and strtab in module /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko
<sm> how do I make less not jump to the bottom of the terminal when printing output of just a few lines ?
<Reflekt> Can anyone help me with acccesing the internet? lol
<Ng> sm: use more ;)
<gnomefreak> PaXo_: what your language in here this is a family channel
<PaXo_> sorry
<sm> no thanks :)
<PaXo_> i got excited
<PaXo_> :D
<_lemsx1_> gnomefreak: getfattr /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gnomefreak> _lemsx1_: i fixed it
<gnomefreak> i forgot the first ?
<JLiquorish> should i enter the resolutions manually?
<_lemsx1_> Delvien: cat /path/to/where/patch/file/is.patch | patch -p1 (inside the kernel sources directory)
<gnomefreak> forgot first /
<MachineScrew> how stable is Dapper right now
<Delvien> _lemsxl_ this mean its patched?
<Delvien> MachineScrew very
<Delvien> _lemsxl_ http://pastebin.com/561056
<MachineScrew> Delvien, ok how about Xgl and compozit
<Ng> MachineScrew: it may work today it may explode on you tomorrow
<JLiquorish> navarone?
<MachineScrew> Ng right
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: sudo ldconfig `uname -r`
<Ng> it's a development branch, it's entirely unpredictable
<Delvien> Machinescrew depends on you graphics card
<kenroy_> how do i setup swat after installing it
<navarone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8817  <--- JLiquorish
<MachineScrew> Delvien, hmm I have a ATI Radeon IGP with 64Mb of Shared ram
<MachineScrew> Delvien, will that be good enough
<Delvien> MachineScrew its a pain but you COULD get it working
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname() ldconfig: relative path `2.6.10-5-386' used to build cache
<JLiquorish> cheers navarone
<Delvien> Machinescrew i dont know if thats a good enough gfx card
<coolbeing> hi
<navarone> JLiquorish, hope it works
<Reflekt> My "ifconfig" is only picking up a loopback interface and not an eth, can someone tell me why or?
<coolbeing> I need someone ti help me out please.
<JLiquorish> if it does, could i also add "1600x1200" infront of them too?
<MachineScrew> Delvien, well its Runs Quake 3 but nothing better looking than that
<cerius> \join #ubuntude
<_lemsx1_> Delvien: yes, that means that it worked
<Ng> Reflekt: try ifconfig -a   if it shows up in that and not the normal output it means the interface is down at the moment and needs to be configured and/or brought up (e.g. with sudo ifup eth0)
<navarone> JLiquorish, your monitor cannot use that resolution
<MachineScrew> Delvien, is there a hardware requirements for it
<Delvien> _lemsxl_ sweet now to figure out what the hell to do now lol
<Ng> coolbeing: ask your question, if we can help, we will :)
<JLiquorish> ok... i thought it could, its always work ok under WIN
<MachineScrew> Delvien, or somthing
<Reflekt> Ng theres other ones in there eth0 eth1 eth2 and the loopback
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: I am using a live cd, I have mounted my partition but it seems that the output is of the livecd not my partition
<Delvien> MachineScrew i was told me x300 pci-e 128mb gfx card would struggle, but i play quake 4 with medium AA x2 no troubles
<navarone> JLiquorish, according to what I have read the max resolution is 1280x1024 at 75mhz
<MachineScrew> wow
<JLiquorish> ok
<coolbeing> I just installed Ubuntu Dapper Flight 3. I am a noob and this is the only version of Ubuntu that works for me. I downloaded 558 updates yeterday and started installing but the installation was corrupt. Not to continue the installation it tells me to: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "  When I paste this into the terminal I get this "dpkg: requested o
<coolbeing> peration requires superuser privilege
<coolbeing> "   how do i become the supervisor ?PLease help
<Sonobana> sudo
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: sorry, wrong command... use: depmod -a `uname -r`
<navarone> coolbeing put sudo in frint of command and password is your user password
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: ok, a second
<coolbeing> navarone: let m try that
<JLiquorish> navarone: http://www-306.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=ibm&lndocid=MIGR-4MBTHP&velxr-layout=print
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: or: depmod -a -F /boo/System.map-`uname -r` `uname -r`
<JLiquorish> max addressability (pels) 1600x1200
<coolbeing> navarone: thank you it worked.
<JLiquorish> but thats at 65Hz
<Matyas_za> Olla
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: that command might not work for a livecd
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> how to change ubuntu bootsplash image?'
<kenroy_> how do i restat the inetd server in ubuntu
<navarone> JLiquorish, try it if you want...no skin off my nose...<s>
<_lemsx1_> stjepan: that involves a lot of steps... i'd say use splashy :-P
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: yes, that's what I can see, it recognize the live cd kernel and not mine, even though I mounted my partition I did chroot
<_lemsx1_> stjepan: but don't take my word for that... just learn about it
<JLiquorish> i added it in on my old pc with ubuntu and the same monitor and it seemed to work ok, ill leave it for now because ill only use 1280x1024 i think
<coolbeing> How do I change my time zone ?
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: tzconfig
<CmaX> dang... i'm stuck in vim
<gnomefreak> _lemsx1_: if you are talking about the grub screen you are gonna need to read up on that its not easy
<navarone> JLiquorish, yeah I was gonna say you'd want a magnifying glass at 1600x1200...lol
<_lemsx1_> CmaX: :q!
<CmaX> :!q and it just throws me back into the file edit
<CmaX> tsk.. should be :q!
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: what did work was sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-10-686, but I got the message I wrote at the beginning
<_lemsx1_> gnomefreak: no, changing grub screen is easy. the bootsplash is not easy using usplash
<armedking> I Just switched from Kde (Mandriva) to Gnome (Ubuntu) i feel a bit ashamed to ask but. How do i get the hard disk icons from my desktop?
<dennis_> were do i finf autostart in ubuntu?
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_:  I get this "Please enter the name of one of these cities or zones
<coolbeing> You just need to type enough letters to resolve ambiguities
<coolbeing> Press Enter to view all of them again
<coolbeing> "    and when I type in New York   i get teh same thing again
<Reflekt> Hi there, my SSH doesnt seem to be working by default, can someone give me a hand?
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: i guess that live cd has problems in the modules. nothing you can do there
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: this problem started when I updated to the last kernel
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: yep. answer those questions
<gnomefreak> _lemsx1_: ok really lost what do you mean boot splash the black screen with the brown font  the lil gnome splash?
<dennis_> were to find autostart in gnome?
<JLiquorish> navarone: after restarting X again i know have alot of resolutions :S
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: I answer New York and nothing happens i get the same message again
<benanne> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a 900M vmware disk image. I want to make it really tiny so I picked the "server-expert" installation option. Now it's asking me which modules I want enabled for IDE support. It seems to me that there's a lot of obsolete support for different chipsets there. Apparently VMWare emulates a "PIIX4" IDE chipset, so I was wondering if anybody knew what modules this requires (and which I can subsequently disa
<benanne> ble).
<navarone> JLiquorish, options are good eh?
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: do you think the problem could be that I'm using the hoary live cd and I use breezy in my computer?
<_lemsx1_> gnomefreak: somebody asked about how to change the bootsplash image (not the grub's menu)
<JLiquorish> xll i did this time was add 1280x1024, but when i restart x after adding vert and horiz i didnt have all these
<vandango> anyone know how I can get a nice looking yet simple cursor theme for ubuntu?
<JLiquorish> *all
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: America/New_York
<JLiquorish> oh well, works fine, thankyou for your help navarone
<navarone> no prob JLiquorish
<CmaX> hmm i've got xorg.conf open in readonly mode...
<stjepan> btw, do you use ubuntu default gtk theme? what gtk theme do you recommend?
<gnomefreak> _lemsx1_: the boot splash image i think of the gnome splash the lil box during gnome booting
<pierro> any idea i can force mutt to reload .mailcap in ubuntu ?
<JLiquorish> no how do i put shortcuts on the desktop?
<Reflekt> Hi there, my SSH doesnt seem to be working by default, can someone give me a hand?
<armedking> I Just switched from Kde (Mandriva) to Gnome (Ubuntu) i feel a bit ashamed to ask but. How do i get the hard disk icons from my desktop?
<navarone> Cmax, in terminla sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_lemsx1_> gnomefreak: bootsplashy -> usplash -> image with text scrolling and a progressbar
<gypsymauro> hello
<_lemsx1_> gnomefreak: -y of course (bootsplash)
<CmaX> navarone, is what i should have done before i started editing it
<samppa> armedking: If you want to, you can use KDE
<gypsymauro> why midnight commander is in universe instead of main?
* JLiquorish tries to remember how to add a program to startup
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: non of these works:  America/New_York  or New York or New_York
<_lemsx1_> Reflekt: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<navarone> CmaX, close the one you have open and run that command...it will open xorg.conf as root so that you can edit and save
<JLiquorish> found it :D
<Reflekt> command not found _lemsx1_
<armedking> samppa: I realy like Gnome over KDE now but i don't like to c my mounted disks on my desktop.
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: sudo tzconfig... your current tz is ... do you want to change that? [n] : yes
<armedking> samppa: because i have a lot of them haha, Anu ideas
<JLiquorish> navarone, can i create a link to /home/jason on my desktop?
<_lemsx1_> Reflekt: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Kumo> armedking: Aplications/System tools/Configuration editor, there enter to /apps/nautilus/desktop and modify what you want
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: cat > /etc/timezone <<EOF
<_lemsx1_> America/New_York
<_lemsx1_> EOF
<CmaX> restarting x... brb
<stjepan> is it possible to get nice splash screen at reboot with usplash?
<armedking> Kumo: Tnx that did the trick
<triablo_> Hi,I installed the availble updates for ubuntu but when whe the installer reach to setup the linux image,it's simply stopped there.Why?
<Reflekt> still not working _lemsx1_
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: "sudo tzconfig... your current tz is ... do you want to change that? [n] : yes"  and then I entered all those 3 entries agai nand nothing hapes again
<Reflekt> And i did install it / restart it
<_lemsx1_> Reflekt: dpkg --list openssh-server ??
<z1ng3r> Any ubuntu PPC people in here?
<Kumo> armedking: u r welcome
<Reflekt> Its listed there yeah
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: did you see about cat that string to /etc/timezone?
<gnomefreak> triablo_: try sudo apt-get update and than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  see if that fixes it
<[blah] > so going on to the rumor mill.... when is the google release of ubuntu going to be out?
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: sorry I am a noob. is "/etc/timezone" i direcotry i should go to ?
<CmaX> got dual screen!!!!
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: what do you recommend me to do?
<gnomefreak> [blah] : they havent released a date or any other information on that
<CmaX> except they're the wrong way around!
<Ng> [blah] : no such thing
<[blah] > gnomefreak, speculate
<Ng> [blah] : http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/20
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: read what i said before... cat > /etc/timezone << EOF \n America/New_York\n EOF
<gnomefreak> Ng: last reports i saw were the announced it in vegas but either way i think google will be supporting that
<[blah] > Ng, I read that.
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: where \n means PRESS ENTER
<_lemsx1_> Goshawk: hello
<Reflekt> Its listed in dpkg --list openssh-server _eins
<Ng> gnomefreak: there has been no announcement
<[blah] > Ng Apple also said they wheren't working with Intel
<Goshawk> _lemsx1_, hi to you :D
<JLiquorish> is there a ftp client already installed in ubuntu?
<Ng> gnomefreak: if it exists at all it's their internal modified ubuntu
<Goshawk> _lemsx1_, have you set up xgl? :D
<[blah] > Ng,  This morning, CNBC reported that Google is in close talks with Dell to install Google software on all Dell computers for a one billion dollar fee. CNBC continued to theorize that this will be a huge threat to Microsoft, a company whose stock is already languishing.
<Reflekt> Its listed in dpkg --list openssh-server         :        _lemsx1_
<Ng> [blah] : that'll be google desktop. also this is all unsuitable for this channel - use #ubuntu-offtopic
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: i'm guessing you need to go back to the old kernel if that's an option
<cerius> hi wie kann ich zum deutsch ubuntu chanell wechesln danke
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: install a stock kernel. do no compile your own
<CmaX> cerius, ich habe keine ahnung!! lerne english!
<navarone> !de
<_lemsx1_> Goshawk: i setup xgl fine in a i810 computer. i'm doign it now in a ATI radeon 9550 box
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<trigx300> hi can anyone give me a link to a page where i can fine a list of ubuntu repositorys for x64
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: stock kernel? what's that?
<CmaX> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_:  sorry, do i pastethis into the terminal? "cat > /etc/timezone << EO"  ?
<CmaX> !afr
<ubotu> CmaX: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CmaX> !za
<ubotu> CmaX: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CmaX> !af
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CmaX
<Goshawk> _lemsx1_, do compiz --replace gconf adds a folder on /app/compiz in your gconf?
<CmaX> !afrikaans
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CmaX
<cerius> ich war schonmal druff aber befehl vergessen
<navarone> Cmax that annoying
<[blah] > is there a way to remove the KDE dependancy packages from my repository?
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: stock kernel means: a kernel compiled by the ubuntu team
<_jason> ubotu: tell CmaX about irc
<[blah] > !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<trigx300> anyone
<_lemsx1_> Goshawk: yeah, i did all that and it worked fine
<trigx300> ??
<cerius> \join #ubuntude
<gnomefreak> Ng:  this is where i read the annoucment in vegas http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/31/google_goes_desktop_linux/
<_lemsx1_> Goshawk: i'm upgrading to dapper on this box now
<CmaX> ubotu, tell _jason i know
<navarone> cerius /join #ubuntu-de
<Goshawk> _lemsx1_, does gdm starts automatically?
<cerius> \join #ubuntu.de
<_lemsx1_> Goshawk: i'm on #xgl-ubuntu
<_jason> CmaX: the second link has a page full of all the language channels
<cerius> ah thx
<CmaX> dang can't help myself...
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<[blah] > cerius, wrong slash
<Goshawk> _lemsx1_, going there :D
<_lemsx1_> Goshawk: yeah, gdm started fine
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_:  sorry, do i pastethis into the terminal? "cat > /etc/timezone << EO"  ?
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: well I think I did that at the beginning, I updated the kernel from the breezy ubuntu repos and then I started with the problem
<cerius> ?join #ubuntu-de
<cerius> \join #ubuntu-de
<_jason> cerius: almost :)
<Ng> gnomefreak: look, they're not going to release a linux distro. they use linux a lot internally, that's all that's going on here.
<CmaX> one day when there are real robots as in that I, Robot movie... i'd prbably mock them incessantly
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: yes. when you are done if you do: cat /etc/timezone. it should show: America/New_York
<rosangela> hi there. does anyone know about dosemu?
<Howitzer> how big is the xubuntu-desktop package?
<triablo_> I'm just wondering if is a good program which let me to adjust the fan speed of my cpu?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: not really big in dapper its broken :(
<trigx300> can anyone help me???
<Howitzer> and in breezy?
<Reflekt> _lemsx1_ can you suggest anything else with the SSH?
<Howitzer> is it about 100mb?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: its not all that big to start with though
<JLiquorish> how do i extract a .tar.gz file in the terminal?
<SirKillalot> can I recover deleted files from an ext3 partition
<Ng> JLiquorish: tar -xvzf foo.tar.gz
<rosangela> I have installed it, and its ok. But every time it runs, it complains about screen size total rows
<Howitzer> another question
<benanne> Anybody have any idea what the best filesystem to use is on a virtual vmware disk?
<JLiquorish> thanks
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: but I am not done, when i entered " sudo tzconfig"  i was again asked and I chose yes and then America and then when it asked for the city I entered America/New_York and I was again and again asked to enter the city
<Ng> SirKillalot: not easily, but it can be done with a lot of work if you haven't subsequently overwritten the data
<JLiquorish> just out of curiosity, what does -xvzf do?
<_lemsx1_> !xgl
<Howitzer> if i have the xubuntu-desktop.deb on a shared partition with windows, can i sudo dpkg -i from there?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<SirKillalot> Ng, nope I haven't
<CmaX> eXtract, Verbose, a .bZ File ...
<Ng> JLiquorish: extract, verbosely from this zipped file
<Howitzer> !xubuntu
<ubotu> [xubuntu]  Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<stjepan> will dapper come with X.org 7?
<stjepan> or it will use 6.8?
<JLiquorish> thanks, sorry i ask so much, just like to know what its telling ubuntu to do instead of just writing it and not knowing
<CmaX> anyeone here run a dual screen setup?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: it uses 7
<stjepan> gnomefreak, but it is unstable
<gnomefreak> stjepan: yes
<_lemsx1_> CmaX: i used to do that back in the days... xinerama
<stjepan> gnomefreak, and xorg 7 is unstable too
<gnomefreak> stjepan: yes
<trigx300> can anyone link me to some ubuntu repository (x64)
<dr-slizer> CmaX: I ussaly do, but my radeon doesn't work in dapper so I'm not using it at the moment :(
<stjepan> gnomefreak, in april 2006 dapper will be stable
<gnomefreak> stjepan: and your point of telling me this is?
<fenoamby> hello
<stjepan> gnomefreak, will xorg 7 be stable in april 2006 too?
<_jason> ubotu: tell trigx300 about easysource
<Howitzer> does xubuntu get it's own install then?
<_lemsx1_> dr-slizer: radeon doesn't work ??
<CmaX> dr-slizer, _lemsx1_, how do i swap the screens around? i currently have left-to-right, right-to-left
<Howitzer> like kubuntu has?
<Ng> SirKillalot: actually, it looks like it might not work at all on ext3 because of the way it does journalling :/
<gnomefreak> stjepan: that is not answerable i cant see the future
<Reflekt> Hi guys, can anyone give us a hand, ive installed SSH but i still cant connect to it
<_jason> Reflekt: what happens when you try?
<dr-slizer> _lemsx1_: The xserver won't start with the ati driver, havent tested it today though (was some xorg-updates)
<stjepan> gnomefreak, I think dapper will use xorg 7 till xorg 7 become stable untill april06
<_lemsx1_> CmaX: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file? i need to refresh my memory
<mcphail> CmaX: pick up your monitors and swap them!
<Reflekt> Nothing _jason
<fenoamby> i want to change from Kubuntu to Ubuntu and install a new Linux on my hard disc
<_lemsx1_> dr-slizer: what kernel are you using? stock kernel?
<stjepan> gnomefreak, so it isnt sure will it use xorg 7 or 6.8, right?
<Reflekt> Times out
<gnomefreak> stgraber: beleive me you cant tell the difference by looking at it
<Ng> CmaX: there are twinview options you can put in the xorg.conf to specify where the monitors are in relation to each other
<Delvien> undervolting in linux is hard :/
<dr-slizer> _lemsx1_: Yep, stock
<stjepan> gnomefreak, do you agree with me? :] 
<gnomefreak> stgraber: its sing 7 atm
<Ng> CmaX: I don't remember them offhand, but they are in the twinview appendix of the nvidia linux driver readme
<_jason> Reflekt: it works on port 22 by default, did you setup a firewall in ubuntu or are you behind a router?
<gnomefreak> using *
<_lemsx1_> dr-slizer: i wrote a nice complaint about that in rage3d.com forum for the kernel driver from ATI... you might want to read that
<fenoamby> i have a 120 Go disk , with a partition 30Go in fat32 for XP, a swap 1go, 2 partitions 40 and 50 Go
<CmaX> Ng, thanks! i'll start looking there...
<Reflekt> Neither jason, and its only locally anyway so i cant see how it would block it
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: , when i entered " sudo tzconfig"  i was again asked and I chose yes and then America and then when it asked for the city I entered America/New_York and I was again and again asked to enter the city
<Ng> Reflekt: did you install openssh-server? is "sshd" running?
<_lemsx1_> dr-slizer: i'm installing dapper now... i'll let you know when i'm done. though i compiled my own kernel and patched the fglrx driver myself... it works on breezy fine
<_jason> Reflekt: try ssh $USER@localhost, do you get nothing too?
<mcphail> Reflekt: have you installed the server as well as the client (dumb question, i know...)
<Reflekt> yes i installed openssh-server, but how can i tell if SSHD is running?
<Ng> Reflekt: ps auwx | grep sshd
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: first you put America alone. then the city New_York
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: let me retry the whole thing
<Reflekt> it shows as a line yes root bla bla /usr/sbin/sshd
<dr-slizer> _lemsx1_: I've have an old radeon 7000 as secondary card and it's not supported by the fglrx driver what I know of. If it was I would try it =)
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: i'd say do this: echo "America/New_York"> /etc/timezone
<Ng> Reflekt: that sounds like it is running then
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_:  bash: /etc/timezone: Permission denied
<_lemsx1_> dr-slizer: ahhh, so what driver do you use? open source radeon driver?
<Reflekt> hmm
<fenoamby> someone can help me for my new installation ?
<dr-slizer> _lemsx1_: the ati driver shipped with xorg
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: sudo bash; echo "America/New_York"> /etc/timezone
<wm_eddie> woah, lots of updates in dapper today.
<_lemsx1_> dr-slizer: and that gave you 3D support on breezy?
<Reflekt> Dont know the next best thing to do
<Ng> _lemsx1_: sudo -i is better than sudo bash
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_:  i am not at "root@ubuntu:~#
<coolbeing> "  now i should run   tzconfig ?
<_jason> Reflekt: did the 'ssh $USER@localhost' fail as well?
<dr-slizer> _lemsx1_: I haven't run breezy on this box. But it don't think it will give me 3D support. I'm using my Geforce3 for that, the radeon is just a card to get a second screen. The only thing I want it to do is to work :P
<dr-slizer> _lemsx1_: i thread I made on the ubuntuforums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127906
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the main gtk package?
<MetaMorfoziS> if i need gtk?
<Howitzer> i just used 'sudo apt-get -d install xubuntu-desktop'
<PaSteelers> XFCE+Nautilus = match made in linux heaven
<MetaMorfoziS> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<Howitzer> it will NOT be installed now right?
<Kr4t05> carpediem, I have xserver fixed.
<_lemsx1_> dr-slizer: you'd be surprize... breezy is "stable" after all
<Ng> MetaMorfoziS: you probably need libgtk1.2-dev
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: apt-cache search lib gtk dev
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<Howitzer> ?
<Reflekt> I think "ssh $USER@localhost" did work
<_lemsx1_> Ng, ok
<_lemsx1_> Ng, but for quickly echoing something... it doesn't matter
<_jason> Reflekt: it sounds like something is blocking port 22 from the outside world then
<JLiquorish> how do i add the universe repositories?
<Reflekt> How can i be 100% sure the firewall hasnt installed ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell JLiquorish about universe
<Ng> _lemsx1_: this is true. I would argue that that might lead to people using it for more compelx things though ;)
<JLiquorish> thanks _jason
<Yoni> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 5.10, I was wonder what Email server shuld I use? I need an email server that supports SMTP & pop3 or imap + web access can be cool 2. P.S how's Qmail?
<_jason> Reflekt: sudo iptables -L, do you see a bunch of stuff?
<coolbeing> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dr-slizer> _lemsx1_: yeah ;) But I like dapper much better than breezy, and I'm sure my X-problem will be fixed when it becomes stable, in the mean time I will have to do with just one screen. :)
<Reflekt> No _jason
<cerius> # join /ubuntu-de
<Reflekt> just target destination etc.
<Reflekt> but nothing under those headings
<cerius> \join #ubuntu-de
<_jason> Reflekt: then it's not firewall
<Reflekt> this just doesnt make sense lol
<Reflekt> Is there away i can change the SSH port just for a test?
<MetaMorfoziS> what pacakge i need to can run "make" ?
<_jason> Reflekt: yeah should be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, restart ssh after you do it
<Howitzer> MetaMorfoziS: build-essential
<JLiquorish> should i add backports too?
<Howitzer> dr-slizer: why do you like dapper more then breezy?
<Howitzer> does it difference that much?
<ubuntu> hello
<coolbeing> I am a noob and confused. I have my windwos NTFS partitions mounted but I cannot access them, It tells me that I do not have the permissio neccessery
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<_lemsx1_> Ng: sudo -i allows you to redirect output using > or | ?
<dr-slizer> Howitzer: Performance, it feels alot faster than previous version. Really new packages are a nice thing too ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use any obextool?
<Reflekt> is there anything in the config that i need to uncomment by default or should it work?
<MetaMorfoziS> with gui?
<JLiquorish> how can i add a shortcut to the desktop?
<_lemsx1_> Ng: you can't do: sudo -i foocmd > file
<CmaX> yippee!
<MetaMorfoziS> i want a guibased program to download/upload files to/from my phone
<MetaMorfoziS> via ir
<_lemsx1_> Ng: unless you meant: sudo -i bash and then echo "foo" > /etc/bar
<trit0n-> BR?
<trit0n-> Br?
<trit0n-> Br?
<trit0n-> Br?
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<CmaX> dualview setup and monitors now in the right positions !
<MetaMorfoziS> my ir conenction is ready
<fenoamby> Someone can help me ???
<_jason> trit0n-: nao e preciso repetir, obrigado
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm not found program's that work
<coolbeing> I am a noob and confused. I have my windwos NTFS partitions mounted but I cannot access them, It tells me that I do not have the permissio neccessery
<_lemsx1_> fenoamby: just ask
<Reflekt> is there anything in the ssg config that i need to uncomment by default or should it work?
<fenoamby> i have a 120 Go disk , with a partition 30Go in fat32 for XP, a swap 1go, 2 partitions 40 and 50 Go
<Reflekt> is there anything in the ssh config that i need to uncomment by default or should it work?
<Reflekt> even
<_jason> Reflekt: not that I recall, I did enable password logins I think, but I don't know if you want to do that
<CmaX> thanks to Ng, navarone and others!
<Howitzer> 35secs before xubuntu-desktop is complete!
<fenoamby> on the partition 40 go i have install Kubuntu
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: they ask that everyday here :-) just use -o uid=`id -u` when mounting your NTFS partition
<fenoamby> and now i want to install Ubuntu
<Reflekt> What would that enable it to do _jason
<Howitzer> 10
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i run .JAR ?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: do you mean fixed or are you installing it on breezy?
<Howitzer> 5
<_jason> JLiquorish: right click on desktop > create launcher
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: I installed a previous kernel and got the same message I got with the last kernel: Not touching initrd symlinks since we are being reinstalled (2.6.12-9.23) Not updating image symbolic links since we are being updated (2.6.12-9.23)
<MetaMorfoziS> !jar
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<zulfiqar> is there a driver avaliable for HP Scanjet 4670?
<Reflekt> I need to get at it from another PC
<dr-slizer> coolbeing: using umask=0222 as mount option does also work
<tanubis> anyone know a console command that will give me the cpu information?
<gnomefreak> jar file.jar  iirc
<_jason> Reflekt: enable you to login by entering your password, instead of using ssh keys
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: ugly... so you are not running a livecd if you are installing stuff
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<Howitzer> gnomefreak: , i'm downloading it on kubuntu breezy to install it later on a server install of ubuntu 5.10
<Dasnipa`> MetaMorfoziS, java -jar <file> if you have jre 1.5 installed... you can get it at sun.com
<Reflekt> is there anything i need to change to get at it from an external computer ?
<trit0n-> How can I install games of windows on linux?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: ahhhhhhh ok
<Reflekt> Because i cant see any port blockings what so ever
<tanubis> trit0n: google for cedaga
<sm> one day......... focus in x/gnome will not suck
<JLiquorish> thankyou again _jason
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_:  when mounting my partition.. I kind of did not mount it. When I right click on one of them I get an option to "unmount" So I assume that it is already mounted. So where do i past this "-o uid=`id -u`" jsut in the sonsole or how ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell trit0n- about cedega
<fenoamby> _lemsx1_ > i don t understand what i must do now with Partman
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: yes I am but I mounted my root parition and did chroot so now I can modify things there
<tanubis> *cedega
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<navarone> tanubis "cat /proc/cpuinfo
<CmaX> right... so now i have my TwinView going... i've gotta get this thing running like a work machine.. .*sigh* ...
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: do: mount | grep -i ntfs
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: to see where it's mounted
<JLiquorish> -jason: what do i enter to make a shortcut to /home/jason ?
<_jason> Reflekt: for password logins all you need is an ssh client.  But even if you are using ssh keys and haven't set them up I don't think you would get a timeout.  Maybe you can use nmap on the other computer to see if it sees port22 as being open?  (don't as /me/ how :P)
<tiredbones> Can anyone point me to an irc that I can ask a question about 'make'?
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get -d install xubuntu-desktop
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: and if it is mounted in /mnt/windows, do: sudo mount -o remount,uid=`id -u` /mnt/windows
<_jason> JLiquorish: nautilus /home/
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_:  /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw)
<coolbeing> /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2 type ntfs (rw)
<coolbeing> /dev/sda3 on /media/sda3 type ntfs (rw)
<zaba> hello
<Howitzer> where are packages with -d install issued kept?
<zaba> pl //
<tanubis> navarone: thanks
<zaba> ?
<navarone> tanubis no prob
<_lemsx1_> fenoamby: what's partman? something like qtparted?
<JLiquorish> ok, so anytime i want a folder to be opened i call nautilus?
<UBUNTU> Ok...In the previous  livecd I made the apps in the System menu like users and groups , network etc are not working properly in the sense they are not opening they ask for a password which they are not supposed to....Is it because I changed the root password on the livecd. Also when I boot into my custom livecd and when I open synaptic I find 3 broken packages...libc6,libc6-dev...I think this happened when I added gcc using dpkg -i ...
<UBUNTU> The bootsplash , you can make it with the words..
<UBUNTU> MY UBUNTU - VIGNESH or how to make the bootsplash automatically load instead of pressing the enter key...How to do that ?
<UBUNTU> Warty used to automatically mount the windows partitions..can I use that script if there is one ?
<UBUNTU> Adding the vlc player was not possible..Please elaborate on how to edit the menu in Hoary ?
<trit0n-> Br?
<UBUNTU> I also want to add bookmarks to Firefox..For this I just have to copy the .mozilla folder in the home directory right ?
<JLiquorish> nautilus being the equivalent of explorer?
<UBUNTU> If I remove OpenOffice and Evolution then the office menu will disappear..Then when I copy the configuration files( hidden files in the home directory that start with a .)from the livecd that has the office menu will it be present still in my custom livecd ?
<_jason> trit0n-: /join #ubuntu-br
<trit0n-> BRASIL AQUI?
<_jason> UBUNTU: do not do that again, please.  Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: if you are chroot()'ing somewhere, make sure that depmod -a is ran there (many times and use `uname -r` as argument).
<Howitzer> they said that if i use 'sudo apt-get -d install xubuntu-desktop' , i would find the xubuntu-desktop.deb file in the folder i'm currently in, HOWEVER: i can't find it anywhere
<UBUNTU> Ok...sorry
<zaba> install kadu help ;/
<_jason> JLiquorish: yes, nautlius is the file browser
<UBUNTU> Can some answer my queries....
<UBUNTU> I mean someone
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: then instead of /mnt/windows use /media/sda2 and then again with /media/sda3
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: ok, let me see
<Kel> Hi all! I'm having problem with utf encodings while compiling my java projects...
<JLiquorish> _jason you are very helpful thank you very much
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: you mean use?  like /mnt//media/sda2  ?
<AMDXP> has anyone installed Nero on Breezy
<UBUNTU> Hi .. Idleone..
<PaSteelers> where does ubuntu keep its themes?
<UBUNTU> in .themes folder in your home directory
<_jason> JLiquorish: np
<alphy> can anyone help with connecting an mp3 player to my computer via USB, it's not working
<comune> hi, I can't use my usb mouse on dapper if I hexdump /dev/input/mice it dowsn't display nothign..any hint?
<fredrik> Why is my second partion set to read-only? I cant change it either
<Dasnipa`> fredrik, is it ntfs?
<djp> does anyone know why totem-gstreamer will pause a movie but will then not start again?
<fredrik> The file system is NTFS
<Dasnipa`> fredrik, thats why... ntfs is closed source write support is experimental at best
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: you mean use?  like /mnt//media/sda2  ?
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: I don't know that is the problem, the output is WARNING: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386: No such file or directory
<Kumo> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: No such file or directory
<GTX> guys, how can I completly remove kubuntu-desktop
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: no, just /media/sda2
<GTX> and the crap kde installed
<UBUNTU> Anyone knows any one of the answers to my question ?
<Mordof> question: i have the program tv time, but i cant get any audio from it, anyone know why not?
<fredrik> darn
<benanne> fredrik: if you HAVE to be able to write on the ntfs partition, you could try using captive. But it's very slow and hasn't been developped the last few years
<_jason> UBUNTU: I think you'll have better luck if you ask one at a time
<fredrik> Can i change it without loosing the data on it?
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: in your chroot()'ed env ther is no /lib/modules/`uname -r` ...
<oklinux> how do I format a flash drive ?
<benanne> *developed
<_jason> oklinux: use gparted
<UBUNTU> ok .. I will post one at a time..
<benanne> fredrik: I assume it contains a winXP install or something
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: but i cant , when i go there, i get "permission denied"
<mcphail> oklinux: same way you format any drive
<alphy> anyone help me with a connect a mp3 player?
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: you should not be doing that if you don't fully understand how it works
<GTX> guys, how can I completly remove kubuntu-desktop and all the crappy kde programs that came with it?
<Reflekt> Does anyone know the c++ apt-get thing to install?
<fredrik> no
<benanne> fredrik: if it just contains data you might be able to convert it to fat32 with some specialised tools
<UBUNTU> Ok...In the previous  livecd I made the apps in the System menu like users and groups , network etc are not working properly in the sense they are not opening they ask for a password which they are not supposed to....Is it because I changed the root password on the livecd. Also when I boot into my custom livecd and when I open synaptic I find 3 broken packages...libc6,libc6-dev...I think this happened when I added gcc using dpkg -i ...
<CmaX> which version of skype should i downlad for ubuntu?
<fredrik> ok
<_jason> Reflekt: to do what?  do you jsut want g++ to compile c++?
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: you must use: sudo mount -o remount,uid=`id -u` /media/sda2
<tanubis> CmaX: I found I had to download and run the tar file
<Reflekt> Yeah _jason
<fredrik> Are you sure the data wont be lost
<amphi> GTX: apt-get remove kdelibs should get rid of most if not all of it
<benanne> fredrik: don't ask me for details though, I've never done it. I just heard its possible
<benanne> fredrik: I can't say
<_jason> Reflekt: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: i'm leaving now. i'll be back later
<benanne> make a backup ;)
<mcphail> CmaX: use the one in the Seveas repository
<JLiquorish> 8-) hate to ask another thing, can i stop cd drives an my ipod from showing up on my desktop when i put a cd in or plug my ipod in?
<tanubis> CmaX: sometimes it will work with the debian package though
<fredrik> ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell CmaX about skype
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: yes you are right but I don't know what else to do
<coolbeing> _lemsx1_: ok, thanx i'll talk to you again
<tanubis> mcphail: what's the address for seveas?
<UBUNTU> @jason....
<_lemsx1_> Kumo: do not use a livecd if you don't have to. install it to you drive
<djp> is hoary a better choice than breezy?
<GTX> Package kdelibs is not installed, so not removed
<GTX> amphi, Package kdelibs is not installed, so not removed
<gnomefreak> CmaX: getting from the link ubotu sent you is a full package  skype was having problems with lib that link is the full lib skype package
<gnomefreak> djp: breezy is better than hoary
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: install it again?
<Kel> I'm having problem with utf encodings while compiling my java projects with ant! Please help me!
<amphi> GTX: well, find out what the kde libs package is called, and remove it
<GTX> amphi,  how?
<mcphail> tanubis: i have: deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx extras java
<amphi> GTX: apt-cache search kdelibs
<gnomefreak> Kel: that question maybe better answered at #java
<alphy> I can't get my mp3 player to be recognized.  I think it's using MSC to connect, anyway to make it work?
<coolbeing> does Ubuntu support ACPI power control ?
<tanubis> mcphail: thanks
<MachineScrew> alphy, you using a creative labs product
<amphi> coolbeing: yes
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: I do have ubuntu installed in my computer, sorry but I don't understand you
<alphy> MachineScrew, now it's a Rio Nitrus
* gnomefreak brb
<MachineScrew> alphy, hmm
<ryanakca> is there a GIMP 2.2.9 repository for Ubuntu/Kubuntu breezy?
<coolbeing> amphi: can you please tel me where are thoe setting to allow ACPI on? my CPU is giving me a headache
<MachineScrew> alphy, if it uses MSC to connect then you are screwed
<MachineScrew> let me check to be shure
<amphi> coolbeing: can you be less vague?
<UBUNTU> Ok...In the previous  livecd I made the apps in the System menu like users and groups , network etc are not working properly in the sense they are not opening they ask for a password which they are not supposed to....Is it because I changed the root password on the livecd. Also when I boot into my custom livecd and when I open synaptic I find 3 broken packages...libc6,libc6-dev...I think this happened when I added gcc using dpkg -i ...
<alphy> MachineScrew, I have a SanDisk Mp3 player and it works fine but, I can choose between auto-detect and msc
<MachineScrew> alphy, ok well let me check
<coolbeing> amphi: ??? Where specifically do I find the option in Ubuntu to turn on ACPI on... I am a noob
<UBUNTU> Come on... _jason..
<Kel> gnomefreak: 10x!
<alphy> MachineScrew, thank you so much
<coolbeing> amphi: I went to preferenecs-power management  and there is no ACPI  there
<gnomefreak> 10x?
<_jason> UBUNTU: probably to both questions
<_jason> UBUNTU: you can get gcc with the 'build-essential' package
<Kumo> _lemsx1_: what did you mean with this? "in your chroot()'ed env ther is no /lib/modules/`uname -r` ..."
<UBUNTU> What about the password thing ?
<coolbeing> can someone please tell me how to enable ACPI ?
<mtgh> I need a wireless connection manger for gnome, any ideas?
<Igorayeb> Anbody can help me with CUPS
<josef_> coolbeeing , try BIOS , the kernel will load automatically acpi kernel module
<Igorayeb> mtgh, you can install kwifi
<coolbeing> can someone please tell me how to enable ACPI ?
<_jason> UBUNTU: the password on the livecd for the user is blank which is why you never get prmpted for one.  When you do a real install, you will get prmpted for a password.  By settign a root password, you probably enabled that again.  Using sudo is preferred over root
<_jason> ubotu: tell UBUNTU about root
<vwguy337> morning everyone
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hi
<coolbeing> !acpi
<ubotu> coolbeing: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Igorayeb> Anybody can help me with CUPS in Ubuntu
<Kel> hi
<amphi> coolbeing: does /proc/acpi exist?
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and append: acpi=on to your #kroot line
<UBUNTU> Ok...I will make the livecd again and I won`t set a password then will it ask for the user ubuntu`s password ?
<_lemsx1_> coolbeing: leaving ;-)
<_jason> UBUNTU: no
<MachineScrew> alphy, hey got somthing
<russT> help: I was just wondering how I can share files between two Ubuntu boxes?
<alphy> MachineScrew, okay
<MachineScrew> alphy, http://sourceforge.net/projects/rioutil
<UBUNTU> Fine..
<UBUNTU> Thanks,,,
<alphy> MachineScrew, yeah, I have that, it won't wokr
<MachineScrew> alphy, Preliminary Nitrus support in CVS
<clearscreen> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Igorayeb> Anybody can help me with CUPS in Ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: you can fix it if you want without rebooting, I *think*
<ubotu> _jason: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<alphy> MachineScrew, CVS?  sorry, I'm a little new to linux...
<MachineScrew> alphy, ok ya you need to use a program called CVS it will check out the latest development relese of it
<coolbeing> amphi: "/proc/acpi" is that a directory or a command? I am only a noob
<amphi> coolbeing: what does ls /proc/acpi show in a terminal?
<russT> help: I was just wondering how I can share files between two Ubuntu boxes?
<MachineScrew> alphy, scrach that
<triablo_> Anyone knows a program with gui and which is compatible with dc++ ?
<clearscreen> hmmmm following to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto I have to install libglitz-glx1 through apt-get.. but apt-get says it cant find it
<amphi> coolbeing: what are you trying to do? cpu frequency scaling?
<MachineScrew> if you downloaded the package from here then you have it
<alphy> machinescrew, ok got something else?
<clearscreen> Im running Ubuntu Dapper fullly upgraded and dist-upgraded
<coolbeing> amphi: I am trying to make my cpu work in dynamic switching mode. now it is @ 2Ghz i want it to be 800Mhz with dynamic switching
<MachineScrew> alphy, did you compile the package
<gamma> clearscreen: did you apt-get update? and do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<amphi> coolbeing: what processor?
<coolbeing> amphi: here http://pastebin.com/561151
<clearscreen> gamma:  I did do apt-get update ofcourse :)
<coolbeing> amphi: intel centrino mobile.. laptop
<clearscreen> but how do you mean multiverse and universe?
<alphy> MachineScrew, I used the terminal to get it so if the term compiles it thenj yes
<gamma> clearscreen: in your /etc/apt/sources.list make sure you have all the repositories uncommented
<MachineScrew> alphy, did you do apt-get install rioutil
<clearscreen> ah I didnt check my sources file
<clearscreen> sec
<alphy> machinescrew, yup
<ptorp> rioutil ?
<asterisk99> Question: I need kernel source to compile Digium's Zaptel driver... I installed "linux-tree" but that doesn;t seem to be it.... am I on right track??
<clearscreen> ahhh my multiverse wasnt uncommented
<MachineScrew> alphy, thats the problem
<clearscreen> thanks
<alphy> machinescrew, okay, what do I need to do?
<coolbeing> amphi: still there?
<Igorayeb> What happened  ---   cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<Unity> hey. anyone can tell me if xorg 7 will ship with next (k)ubuntu or when it's gonna be in the repos?
<MachineScrew> alphy the one you download at the site I sent you to has the latest code
<MachineScrew> alphy, here is what you need to do
<Igorayeb> Any one can help me with this error --->   cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<MachineScrew> alphy, sudo apt-get build-deps rioutil
<`JD> Well. Can any people help me here?!
<dfgas> asterisk99, hey just wondering, you using any softphones?
<vwguy337> `JD: depends...what areyou needing help with?
<MachineScrew> alphy, sorry the command is sudo apt-get build-dep rioutil
<Unity> `JD: if no one has responded to your question, then probably no one knows the answer. ask again later maybe or rephrase your question
<`JD> I want to install ubuntu as duel boot with my windows XP.
<coolbeing> does anyone know how to enable ACPI ?
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubotu> I guess dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<`JD> I got as far as the installation as partitioning
<MachineScrew> alphy, let me know when you have done that
<theD3viL> !NTFS
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ptorp> i have a webcam NGS and i cant install it can you help me ?
<xualo> how to run an executable program?
<IdleOne> ubotu:  tell `JD  about dualboot
<alphy> machinescrew, I did it.
<IdleOne> `JD:  read what ubotu  sent you
<`JD> The thing is. the ubuntu wiki doesent work for me. Because xp is screwing up and my computers internet is not fully working
<Dasnipa`> xualo, you mean a .exe? or something compiled for linux?
<MachineScrew> alphy, ok now we need the build programs do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<amphi> coolbeing: yeah...
<xualo> i want to open an executable linux program
<`JD> Noone has been able to solve my connection problem so far :\
<IdleOne> `JD:  how is XP messing with your connection?
<xualo> its an application/x-executable
<Igorayeb> Any one can help me with this error --->   cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<amphi> coolbeing: does lsmod show speedstep_centrino loaded?
<Dasnipa`> /<programname> or ./<programname> if the file isnt in your PATH
<Xenguy> xualo: try telling us its name :-)
<`JD> Anyone want a shot at cracking my problem?
<xualo> i want to open ati config
<zwu> I installed a bad theme and gnome crashed, how to change the theme by editting the config file?
<xualo> i just install the drivers
<Xenguy> !tell `JD about anyone
<IdleOne> `JD:  how is XP messing with your connection?
<coolbeing> amphi: I have   "processor              23360  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal
<coolbeing> "
<zwu> anybody know how to change gnome/gtk theme by editing the config file?
<MachineScrew> alphy, download the tar.gz package from here http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rioutil/rioutil-1.5.0br3.tar.gz?download
<coolbeing> amphi: also :    freq_table              4740  2 speedstep_centrino,cpufreq_stats
<virus> I'm currently setting up a system for an enduser and wonder how to configure the PPP montior applet correctly? ISDN works fine (just followed the IsdnHowto), but I cannot configure the applet
<MachineScrew> alphy, I have to go I have 10 min of battery power left
<`JD> IE and outlook express are the only programs that can connect to the internet. Nothing else. I dont have Windows firewall on or anything. It has something to do with key porrs.
<russT> help: I was just wondering how I can share files between two Ubuntu boxes?
<MachineScrew> alphy, I will be back in a couple of hours
<amphi> coolbeing: in a term, do 'cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/' without quotes
<alphy> machinescrew, what do I do with this file?
<russT> I was just wondering how I can share files between two Ubuntu boxes?
<Xenguy> xualo: try using 'sudo -i' to get root; then try running the program like this: ./program
<IdleOne> russT:  use samba
<amphi> coolbeing: and do 'cat scaling_governor' and 'cat scaling_available_governors'
<`JD> hah, noone can answer.
<russT> IdleOne: yep sharing a folder using samba on one machine but can't se that folder from this machine
<IdleOne> russT:  did you install samba on both machines?
<coolbeing> amphi: and thats it ?
<russT> yeah I think so
<IdleOne> russT:  make sure :)
<russT> IdleOne: yeah I think so
<gamma> `JD: what exactly is the problem?
<cyberknarf> #linux.de
<coolbeing> amphi: here http://pastebin.com/561166
<russT> IdleOne: well I got files off a windows machine using this machine before, so I assumed
<`JD> IE and outlook express are the only programs that can connect to the internet. Nothing else. I dont have Windows firewall on or anything. It has something to do with key ports
<Xenguy> gamma: /lastlog `JD
<virus> Is the ppp monitor applet suitable for ISDN connections?
<gamma> Xenguy: [10:39]  [Error]  lastlog: Unknown command. :P
<benanne> Anybody have any idea how vmware managed to install ubuntu on a vmware disk image that's under 250 MB big?
<dfgas> how do you install a deb file?
<Xenguy> gamma: oh well (works with irssi)
<benanne> I want to do something similar
<IdleOne> russT:  go to Places > Connect to server and try that way
<gamma> `JD: why are you asking for help with windows internet connectivity in a linux chatroom?
<coolbeing> amphi: so now what ?
<benanne> nm
<`JD> Its the reason I want linux. And it relates because I cant view the wiki
<Xenguy> dfgas: dpkg -i filename
<benanne> thats the zipped size
<Xenguy> dfgas: prepend sudo
<gamma> oh.. i haven't used windows in ages so can't help you there
<Kr4t05> I got xpilot-ng installed, do I use the ordinary xpilot command to use it?
<dylan_> i get the error RPC: Remote system error - No route to host
<dylan_>  when i try to mount to a remote machine.  can somebody help please?
<`JD> I just want to know how to duel-boot, simple.
<Kr4t05> 'JD: simple
<Kr4t05> 'JD: Just use fdisk to partition your drive into two 'halves'
<djp> does anyone use totem-xine here?
<djp> sorry, totem-gstreamer that should be
<`JD> fdisk?
<Kr4t05> 'JD: Okay.
<Kr4t05> 'JD: Hold on.
<`JD> I have partitionMagic open
<whitesnake> names
<IdleOne> faces
<Draconicus> dpkg is hanging quite a bit on the "Reading Database..." stage. Is this normal?
<skunk_eyed> hi, i got a quick question, where is the $PATH variable  defined in ubuntu?
<Kr4t05> `JD: Do you have Windows already?
<`JD> I am windows
<`JD> *I am on
<Kr4t05> `JD: Okay.
<IdleOne> Draconicus:  if you have a large database it will hang a little yeah
<Kr4t05> `JD: Do you have a second hard drive that you can add to your machine?
<Draconicus> IdleOne: Ah. Okies.
<`JD> No
<Draconicus> "I am Windows" Scary... o.o
<gnomefreak> lol
<skunk_eyed> Where is the $PATH variable  defined in ubuntu?
<`JD> I have one 80g HD
<Kr4t05> `JD: You're going to have to do this the hard way, then.
<`JD> Of course.
<gnomefreak> defrag first :)
<IdleOne> `JD:  make two 40Gig partitons then install linux to the second partition
<Kr4t05> `JD: What gnomefreak said.
<[blah] > how do I increase my timeout setting in evolution?
<`JD> Why not a 60g and a 20g?
<Kr4t05> `JD: Whatever works.
<IdleOne> `JD:  whatever you prefer dude
<gnomefreak> i say that because defrag will be awhile (more than likely)
<skunk_eyed> `JD do not forget to dsefrag, and you must not have more than the amount of gbs you want in your windows partition
<lupz> hi all, when i start kde programs i get a bunch of WARNING link this: "kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/zip'"
<dylan_> RPC: Remote system error - No route to host
<dylan_>  ... can somebody help me?
<`JD> Damn, looks like I'll have to defrag over night.
<lupz> is there any way to make kbuildsycoca happy ?
<Kr4t05> `JD: You then need to use something like Partition Magic to resize your Windows Partition.
<`JD> I'm already using it
<Kr4t05> `JD: Ok.
<Kr4t05> `JD: So.
<`JD> So, I should defrag now before I make a new partition.
<Kr4t05> `JD: Right
<Dr_Willis> i like to use a live linux cd and Gparted, or qtparted :)
<skunk_eyed> Where is the $PATH variable  defined in ubuntu?
<lupz> hi all, when i start kde programs i get a bunch of WARNING link this: "kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/zip'".... is there any way to make kbuildsycoca happy ?
<Dr_Willis> BACKUP stuff, Defrag, scandisk, then resize -
<Kr4t05> `JD: When you've done that, resize and install Ubuntu to the free space.
<`JD> Back up is done
<dfgas> anyone using xten software phone?
<russT> IdleOne: hey I can sort of do it but it keeps on looping asking for my password??
<Kr4t05> Is anyone familiar with xpilot-ng?
<clearscreen> wow Xgl is nice :D
<`JD> Wait... "resize" and install?
<Kr4t05> `JD: resize the partition that Windows lives one.
<Mordof> clearscreen, do you have it working on breezy?
<clearscreen> but can anyone tell me why gnome wont boot up when I use the compiz command in ~/.gnomerc instead of just entering it in my terminal when gnome is booted up :)
<clearscreen> Mordof:  nope :)
<Mordof> bleh
<Mordof> i wanna use xgl on breezy
<gnomefreak> Mordof: you cant
<Kr4t05> `JD: Then, when you reboot with you Ubuntu CD, there should be an option to "Automatically Partition Free Space" or something similar.
<Mordof> gnomefreak, you can, but it takes some work
<gnomefreak> Mordof: accourding to the wiki you cant
<IdleOne> russT:  I dont know why it isnt letting you connect..but you said you werent sure if samba was installed on the second machine
<v3rtigo> hey, how do i add/remove things that load on boot time?
<Mordof> gnomefreak, someone in the xgl room said you had to update your xorg or somthing.... *shrugs* maybe he was wrong
<clearscreen> hmmm Mordof isn't it just an option to change your repo's to dapper, install the correct xlg packets and run it?
<lupz> hi all, when i start kde programs i get a bunch of WARNING link this: "kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/zip'".... is there any way to make kbuildsycoca happy ?
<marc_> Whats the scoop on the ftp.free.fr site that automatix uses, is anyone else having connection failures?
<`JD> I'm so sick of windows. But I guess I better keep it,
<Mordof> clearscreen, possibly
<clearscreen> anyway:
<gnomefreak> marc_: dont use automatix please
<Kr4t05> `JD: Yeah, you never want to migrate straight to Linux.
<clearscreen> but can anyone tell me why gnome wont boot up when I use the compiz command in ~/.gnomerc instead of just entering it in my terminal when gnome is booted up :)
<Mordof> Kr4t05, i did :P
<Kr4t05> `JD: You'll soooo lost. :P
<marc_> gnomefreak, what about easybreezy?
<Mordof> Kr4t05, you learn much faster that way
<gnomefreak> easyubuntu?
<russT> oh I am pretty sure
<gnomefreak> feel free to use that and marc_  the free repo is down
<zinc> hello
<`JD> I've been meaning to setup up linux for aaaaaages. Then it comes to actually doing it after reading so much about it... X.X
<Kr4t05> Mordof: I'm lazy. :P
<russT> its just that I am trying to get stuff off this installation
<zinc> does anyone know whats happened to the debian unofficial repos???
<russT> IdleOne: oh I am pretty sure
<gnomefreak> its been down for a few hours now
<Dr_Willis> heh - best to learn to do the stuff yourself. dont use either.
<russT> IdleOne: its just that I am trying to get stuff off this installation
<vwguy337> JD: i'm in sort of the same position you are...i'm frustrated with winblows, but i have to keep it around...  :-(
<Mordof> Kr4t05, thats a good reason
<gnomefreak> zinc: are you using ubuntu?
<zinc> yeah
<zinc> it worked before
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis, I may make my own distro, someday.
<gnomefreak> zinc: dont use debian repos than
<IdleOne> russT:  burn it two a cd and copy it over
<marc_> anyone know the status of the free site, when it might be up?
<zinc> debian repos work fine
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05,  "SPiffyLinux"
<zinc> its their server
<zinc> its down or something
<russT> IdleOne: I am talking 67gb of stuff
<gnomefreak> marc_: its down and no one has said when it will be up yet give it time
<IdleOne> russT:  oh lol that wont work
<mclamb> hi, could someone help me or show me a howto of how to install the calibri font??
<`JD> lol vwguy337: True, it has way to many things to make you frustrated.
<russT> IdleOne: comlicated story but yeah
<zinc> kk
<zinc> thnz gnome
<gnomefreak> zinc: debain repos can break ubuntu its bad idea to mix them
<zinc> its just a few packages
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis:? ??
<IdleOne> !filesharing
<zinc> i needed from the unofficial repos
<ubotu> IdleOne: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zinc> not the official
<vwguy337> JS: BUT...i will say this...the wireless works in XP, not in Ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zinc about easysource
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05,  live cd's are more fun to tweak and build :P
<amphi> vwguy337: what card?
<gnomefreak> zinc: there are the unofficial repos
<IdleOne> can someone help russT  with file sharing between two ubuntu boxes
<zinc> kk
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: You're probably right.
<zinc> thanks
<vwguy337> amphi: acx111 chipset on linksys w54g pcmcia
<russT> IdleOne: thanks man
<`JD> Eh, I dont have wireless. From what I've seen, I dont have the patience for it. I've just wired the whole house.
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: I want to drag in one of my Hoary Live CDs and use it to circumvent my school's firewall.
<amphi> vwguy337: that has no linux support?
<IdleOne> russT:  np wish I could of helped more
<xualo> anyone in here use wine?
<vwguy337> amphi: got the linux box d/l'ing everything...but i can't find the damn kernel source...lol
<Kr4t05> xualo: Rarely, but yes.
<IdleOne> russT:  check out gftp
<vwguy337> amphi: no...it's the stupid proprietary acx111 chipset
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05,  :P  if they got it set up right.. it wont.. :P if they really got it set up right it can log it.. but  have fun! just be ready for an excuse if you get caught.
<as_284> does anyone know how to disabled  the pad in a notebook?
<lupz> hey kbuildsycoca on my fresh installed ubuntu complains about undefined mime types.. google can't help... here somebody knows the answer ?
<russT> IdleOne: oooo good thinking set up an ftp
<xualo> Kr4t05 xualo: Rarely, but yes.<---- can i get your help please?
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05,  set up the live cd where it looks like XP - that way you can say someone left the cd in the drive.
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis, lol.
<mcphail> russT: use sftp
<amphi> vwguy337: yeah, wifi is the new winmodem *sigh*
* Dr_Willis agrees with amphi 
<amphi> as_284: in the bios? that's where I disabled mine
<Kr4t05> xualo, what's the deal?
<vwguy337> amphi: too true...but i'll get it working...just have to rebuild the kernel...after i find the damn source code...heh
<Dr_Willis> if i ever get a wireless card - looking for those with the 2500 chipset. :P i hear the company supports linux fully.
<`JD> does wine really let you use most windows programs like Photoshop?
<xualo> i just installed wine but no idea to run programs thro wine
<mcphail> `JD: no
<Dr_Willis> `JD,  i hear it can for many apps.. but not all.
<`JD> :\
<Younix> Anyone here use mplayer?
<Dr_Willis> xualo,  wine /path/to/wahatever.exe
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<vwguy337> JD: use GIMP...it's just like Photoshop
<amphi> vwguy337: what do you mean, 'find it' ?
<xualo> Younix Anyone here use mplayer?<--- me
<boazy> Younix : I do
<Kr4t05> `JD: Only if you use some massive shell scripts, from what I hear.
<as_284> amphi: dont know where, but i am working in my notebook and its all the time problem when I accident touch it
<Younix> Where do you install the w32codecs to?
<Kr4t05> `JD: But, GIMP is better. :] 
<Younix> What directory?
<Kr4t05> Younix.
<Younix> It's like /usr/lib/w32codecs or something..
<_jason> ubotu: tell Younix about w32codecs
<`JD> Eh, its another reason to keep windows :|
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Younix about w32codecs
<Younix> STOP
<_jason> Younix: there is a .deb for them, just isntall that
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell Younix about w32codecs
<Kr4t05> oops.
<Younix> Quit you fucking idiots.
<Kr4t05> Younix: Sorry.
<theD3viL> where to find winamp presets?
<_jason> Younix: you only got sent one relax
<vwguy337> amphi: it's not in /usr/src/
<Younix> _jason, okay.
<amphi> vwguy337: dpkg -L <package_name> will list files installed by a package
<IdleOne> `JD:  see if you cant get yourself and old p3 and install ubuntu on there alone. Play with it for a month and then come back and tell me if it's worth keeping XP :)
* erUSUL is back (gone 01:14:29)
<vwguy337> amphi: it's not a package, unfortunately
<dfgas> ubuntu 5.1 is brezzy right?
<wvelez_> hi guys...how do I unload a driver? thanks
<gnomefreak> dfgas: yes
<dfgas> k
<Kr4t05> dfgas: Yep/
<dfgas> ty
<amphi> vwguy337: are you running am ubuntu kernel?
<coolbeing> can someone please help turn on ACPI ?
<New001> Damn java
<vwguy337> amphi: yes...2.6.12-10-386
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: it can be turned on in the bios
<xualo> Dr_Willis xualo,  wine /path/to/wahatever.exe<---------- WOOOOHOOOOOOOO CHEERS ALOT FOR THE INFO ^_^
<Dr_Willis> coolbeing,  or at the grub prompt , edit the  kernel= line, and append 'noapci' and perhaps "noapic" as well to the end.
<amphi> vwguy337: then you should use the equiv. source package, unless you want to build your own kernel
<wvelez_> hi guys...how do I unload a driver? thanks
<Dr_Willis> xualo,  it pays to rtfm :P lol.
<`JD> Anywho. I am rebuilding an old pc. I plan to get rid of windows xp on it, get a large HD and put linux on it.
<xualo> im gonna try if i can install diablo 2 :D
<Jhair> wvelez_: if the driver is implemented as a kernel module (and if the kernel was compiled with module unloading support) you can use rmmod to unload a driver.
<Dr_Willis> `JD,  get 4 large HD'S :P make a file server.
<vwguy337> amphi: that's the problem...there is no package...it's all a custom build...check out acx100.sf.net
<wvelez_> Jhair: thank you
<coolbeing> Dr_Willis  I am a noob only. can you please give a bit more details on how to edit those lines? Also, I have like 5 software packages installed al ldealing with acpi. is there not a way to do it visually, without command lines ?
<amphi> vwguy337: what is a custom build? the module? will it only build against a perticular kernel version?
<CanadianSnow> hey...
<CanadianSnow> finding 2 ubuntu computers connected together....
<coolbeing> gnomefreak: are all of these useless? http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8105/screenshot9sx.png
<IdleOne> CanadianSnow:  is there a questioon in there?
<CanadianSnow> yes
<johannes_> is Dapper stable enough to use every day yet? I would like to give xgl a try...
<vwguy337> amphi: no...since the drivers for the linksys card are proprietary, people have been reverse-engineering them...so it's a custom thing you have to build into the kernel...no packages are out there for it...afaik
<coolbeing> Dr_Willis  are all of these useless? http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8105/screenshot9sx.png
<CanadianSnow> how do I get them to find eachother?
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: all of what?
<Kelerion-flux> ok folks.. I need some help with an xorg.conf problem.. here's what I have http://pastebin.com/561199 .. anyone see anything fundamentally wrong?
<coolbeing> gnomefreak: look here : http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8105/screenshot9sx.png
<gnomefreak> johannes_: no not yet
<johannes_> gnomefreak: ok, thanks :)
<IdleOne> !networking
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<`JD> DR_Willis: exactly my plans :D
<triablo_> How to install make? bash: make: command not found
<triablo_> ???
<CanadianSnow> how do i find 2 ubuntu computers connected together....
<gotMilk> is there a way to increase the size of an extended partition ?
<zyth> triablo_: apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: i have my acpi disabled so i wouldnt know
<coolbeing> gnomefreak: i just want to enable mine :-(
<amphi> vwguy337: no, but you need the source for your running kernel to build it against
<coolbeing> anyone here knows how to enable ACPI ?
<gnomefreak> coolbeing: go into bios and enable it
<mclamb> where can i find the calibri font???
<amphi> coolbeing: if /proc/acpi exists, acpi is enabled
<gnomefreak> only other way than that is to do as above with grub
<coolbeing> amphi: "/proc/acpi" where do i look for it? in terminal or in file browse ?
<vwguy337> amphi: exactly...guess i am going to have to d/l the src...
<amphi> vwguy337: yeah, use apt-get to install the source for your running kernel
<coolbeing> amphi: and all of these things are useless?   http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8105/screenshot9sx.png
<amphi> coolbeing: it's quicker in a terminal
<amphi> coolbeing: just do, as I told you before, ls /proc/acpi
<skunk_eyed> Where is the $PATH variable  defined in ubuntu?
<vwguy337> amphi: ok...that's something i'm not sure on how to do...
<coolbeing> amphi: here is what I have http://pastebin.com/561204    so is it on or OFF?   http://pastebin.com/561204
<amphi> vwguy337: uname -r will give you the version of the running kernel; apt-cache search kernel source will show all the available kernel source packages
<vwguy337> gruss dich, matthias :-)
<amphi> coolbeing: if the directory exists, acpi is enabled in the kernel
<skunk_eyed> Where is the $PATH variable  defined in ubuntu?
<prodigy60> yeah... umm... so, anyone have any experience with installing the proprietary ati drivers? i've been at this for several hours and i cant figure out what i'm doing wrong, but when i modify xorg.conf to use the fglrx driver, x conveniently decides it isnt configured propery and dumps me back to the term
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to start xpilot-ng??
<mcphail> skunk_eyed: /etc/profile
<Kr4t05> !xpilot
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<coolbeing> amphi: ok, but how do i make i work then? My CPU is working at 2Ghz and not at lower speeds
<psycose> hi
<zyth> coolbeing:  is this a notebook?
<IdleOne> Kr4t05:  ./xpilot ?
<coolbeing> zyth: yes
<zyth> speed throttling is, iirc... imperfect.
<Kr4t05> IdleOne, that's vanilla xpilot.
<lupz> hello
<skunk_eyed> prodigy60: what i did was go to synaptic, search fglrx, installed it, including the config thingy, went into a root terminal, typed fglrxconfig, answered questions, restarted x server, works fine
<amphi> coolbeing: that is controlled in sysfs - what governor is being used currently? and what governors are available there?
<vwguy337> amphi...thanks!
<Kr4t05> IdleOne, I installed xpilot-ng
<zyth> I had similar issues, I just gave up, or manually had to change the speed.
<coolbeing> zyth: " iirc.." ?
<lupz> i've installed skype using alien as suggested... but it fails login
<lupz> any idea ?
<psycose> I can no more got X session working ... is this a bug ?
<zyth> if I recall correctly.
<skunk_eyed> mcphail: i edited some stuff in there but didn't update
<skunk_eyed> mcphail, as in path
<mahangu|afk> psycose, tell us how/why you can't get it to work?
<gnomefreak> lupz: there is a deb for skype
<mcphail> skunk_eyed: edit you own .bashrc then restart the shell
<coolbeing> amphi: "governor" ? what are these, sorry I am a noob. I know I have these ones:  http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8105/screenshot9sx.png
<skunk_eyed> and some things in my poath aren't in /etc/porfile
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lupz about skype
<clearscreen> hmmmm
<lupz> gnomefreak: not for breezy
<prodigy60> skunk_eyed, tried that and just about every other method i've been able to find through google, something just isnt working, i'll give it one more try and see what happens so i can explain when i fail, ty tho
<coolbeing> zyth: gave up :-( noo.. what about all of these:  http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8105/screenshot9sx.png    ?
<gnomefreak> lupz: read the pm ubotu sent you and yes for breezy
<clearscreen> can anyone tell me why my gnome doesnt boot up with compiz commands in it's ./gnomerc but the commands do work when I enter them into a terminal when Im already in gnome :/
<amphi> coolbeing: I don't use powernowd
* vwguy337 needs to go pay attention to the girlfriend...lol
<dylan_> how do i edit my /etc/hosts file if i cannot sudo because my hostname is not in the /etc/hosts file?
<amphi> coolbeing: governors set the cpu scaling behaviour
<gnomefreak> lupz: its a full package has all the libraies and everything you will need
<lupz> gnomefreak: well yes i've done exactly in that way
<coolbeing> amphi: how do i know whuch governor i have ?
<psycose> gdm ok, i enter my login/pwd then a window display a X session error ... i will copy the error
<lupz> gnomefreak: following the instruction on the very same page..
<gnomefreak> lupz: not if you used alein you didnt
<Kr4t05> By the state you live in. XD
<amphi> coolbeing: eg. I have 'ondemand powersave userspace performance' in scaling_available_governors
<gnomefreak> lupz: the second link is the bed
<gnomefreak> deb
<lupz> gnomefreak: Installing Skype on Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger
<lupz> gnomefreak: installing the deb fails a dep
<coolbeing> amphi: "scaling_available_governors"  ... how do i see what i have ?
<gnomefreak> lupz: what one?
<lupz> gnomefreak: the one on the skype web site
<`JD> Eh, nothing to do, may aswell go to bed -.-
<amphi> coolbeing: cat scaling_governor will show the current governor
<mcphail> lupz: don't install from the skype website
<gnomefreak> lupz: that doesnt help me much but i suggest you install the lib than the deb
<amphi> coolbeing: you may have 'conservative' there also
<lupz> mcphail: well i followed the wiki page...
<mcphail> lupz: install the .deb fro the seveas repo
<coolbeing> amphi: cat: scaling_governor: No such file or directory
<lupz> gnomefreak: reading that page you suggested to me isn't a bad choice
<psycose> is there an easy way to paste my xsession-errors file with irc ? console mode
<gnomefreak> lupz: it is when it doesnt work
<amphi> coolbeing: where are you? what does 'pwd' say (without quotes)
<Falstius> I'm trying to burn a data dvd to be read by windows XP, do I need to use Joliet and Rockwell or can XP handle disks without that?
<Jhair> mcphail: what is wrong with the .deb from the skype website? It works fine for me: ii  skype          1.2.0.18-1     Free Internet Telephony - The whole world ca
<Jhair> 
<dylan_> how do i edit my /etc/hosts file if i cannot sudo because my hostname is not in the /etc/hosts file?
<gnomefreak> lupz: install the deb alien is not really trustworthy and can give you problems
<mcphail> Jhair: it has an unmet dependency
<amphi> dylan_: heh, 'open the box with the key you will find inside it' ;)
<coolbeing> amphi: /home/psychedelic
<Falstius> (I suppose it is more of a windows question, but I'm doing it in Ubuntu and I guess most windows users wouldn't know what I'm talking about ;))
<mcphail> Jhair: it is for debian, not ubuntu
<mirak> the update manager asking to reboot is kind of mmmm weird isn't it ?
<dylan_> amphi, im not kidding
<amphi> coolbeing: well, that's not much use; try 'cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq', without quotes
<gnomefreak> mcphail: seveas packaged it as a ubuntu package didnt he?
<amphi> dylan_: you may have to boot into single-user
<mcphail> gnomefreak: yes
<dylan_> amphi, how do i su if im using ubuntu. ... says my password is wrong
<Jhair> mcphail: you can force installation even with the unmet dependency (if you mean the libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) dependency)
<gnomefreak> dylan_: sudo not su
<mcphail> deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx extras java
<dylan_> gnomefreak, i cant sudo because i dont have a hostname
<Jhair> mcphail: it works fine with libqt3c102-mt  3.3.3-7ubuntu3
<mcphail> Jhair: yes, but it gives a messy broken package
<mcphail> Jhair: seveas's .deb corrects the dependency
<Jhair> mcphail: not at all, works without problems, I use it regulary at least.
<sovin> I've just installed Firestarter through Automatix -- during every startup I get a 'password request,' that doesn't take my user password.
<coolbeing> amphi: i hcnaged the dir enterened the command  "cat scaling_governor"        and I get "userspace
<coolbeing> "
<w32> Hey, can ubuntu do vlans ?
<stikif> dylan_, are you on your computer locally or is this through shh?
<bartek> cze
<dylan_> amphi, how do i boot into single user?
<dylan_> stikif, locally
<gnomefreak> sovin: do not use automatix
<psycose> the first error i got is _ICETransTransNoListen : unable to find transport tcp | _ICETransmkdir error euid != 0 dir /dev/X will not be created ... any tips ?
<bartek> czy jest ktos z polski] 
<mcphail> Jhair: I _know_ it works without problems, but it is a mess and gives errors on install
<tanubis> sovin: it's probably set up to take a root password...
<sovin> gnomefreak: why?
<stikif> dylan_, do you have a loopback ethernet device
<dylan_> um
<dylan_> i think so
<bartek> hej
<dylan_> /dev/lo ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sovin about automatix
<gnomefreak> read your pm sovin
<dylan_> stikif, i have /dev/loop/
<lupz> gnomefreak: it starts, it works fine but i can't login
<tanubis> ubotu tell tanubis about automatix
<mirak> is compiz working on dapper ?
<coolbeing> amphi: i hcnaged the dir enterened the command  "cat scaling_governor"      and I get "userspace"
<gnomefreak> lupz: than i would say it doesnt work fine
<stikif> dylan_, yeah , sudo should allow localhost to connect -- is localhost map to 127.0.0.1
<amphi> coolbeing: uhuh - that lets you set the freq manually
<psycose> I'm having a problem since i can not start an X session, gdm work well but when it launch the X session the first error i got is _ICETransTransNoListen : unable to find transport tcp | _ICETransmkdir error euid != 0 dir /dev/X will not be created ... any tips ?
<lupz> gnomefreak: uboto suggest to me to install it in the very same way...
<coolbeing> amphi: that is the only way? Ubuntu does not support audo ACPI ?
<skunk_eyed> wtf? my emacs is just displaying boxes as chars
<dylan_> stikif, dylan@a720n:~$ sudo
<dylan_> sudo: unable to lookup a720n via gethostbyname()
<amphi> coolbeing: cat scaling_available_frequencies will show what it says
<gnomefreak> lupz: ubotu tell s you there is a deb to install it
<lupz> gnomefreak: that page is the *SAME* i've followed to install skype
<skunk_eyed> it says :Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct
<lupz> gnomefreak: no there isn't referenced any deb...
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<geocritter73> Hi everyone...can someone give me a recommendation on a laptop (maybe a toshiba?)
<gnomefreak> read the second link
<dfgas> how do i uninstall grub?
<dfgas> nm
<amphi> coolbeing: yes, you can use another governor - did you bother to cat scaling_available_governors to see what governors are available?
<sovin> gnomefreak: should i uninstall automatix via the instructions on the site or would you recommend reinstalling ubuntu?
<coolbeing> amphi:  1995000 1995000 1995000 1995000 1995000 1995000 1596000 1330000 1064000 798000
<sovin> gnomefreak: if ubotu's cautions were as serious as they appear; I'm not too sure on my ability to correct the configs (noob).
<gnomefreak> sovin: never used it but i would uninstall it anyway you choose
<skunk_eyed> my emacs is messed up, just boxes as characters: it says :Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct
<sovin> gnomefreak: k -- thanks for the information!
<stikif> dylan_, what is in your /etc/hosts
<mcphail> lupz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype
<dylan_> stikif, 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<dylan_> stikif, thats the whole file
<lupz> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<Pupeno> is it possible to download all updates of ubuntu to burn it to a CD for someone who has slow access to internet ?
<zx80user> Does anybody else have terrible lag problems with the rt2500 card/driver?
<dylan_> stikif, i was trying to configure nfs so i could share files, but apparently ill never be able to netowrk because im an idiot :(
<psycose> Please help me i can not start an X session, gdm work well but when it launch the X session the first error i got is _ICETransTransNoListen : unable to find transport tcp | _ICETransmkdir error euid != 0 dir /dev/X will not be created  ... any tips, thanks ?
<amphi> coolbeing: what does scaling_cyr_freq show?
<mcphail> zx80user: you can't get sound on a zx80
<amphi> coolbeing: er, scaling_cur_freq
<stikif> dylan_, can you ping localhost
<zx80user> mcphail it beeps
<coolbeing> amphi:  bash: scaling_cyr_freq: command not found
* farous finally got 3-d to work :)
<dylan_> stikif, yes
<amphi> coolbeing: it's a file, you have to cat it
<zx80user> at least I think it used too. Anyway you could run something off the extension port :)
<coolbeing> amphi:  798000
<coolbeing> amphi: is that my current cpu frequency ? 798000 ?!!
<mcphail> zx80user: you couls sit a radio next to it and make music with interference.
<farous> psycose: look at /var/logs/Xorg.0.log will give you an idea
<psycose> farous thanks !
<farous> yw :_
<zx80user> mcphail indeed. After all, you could run a nuclear power station with it :)
<amphi> coolbeing: if that's what it says, it's probably right
<mcphail> zx80user: anyway, I digress - I misread your post (not asking about sound at all) :)
<zx80user> mcphail nope
<coolbeing> amphi: ahh damn it, that means that that is not my CPU but my Nvidia Go6600 Fan going so fast i can hear. it. any way to cool it down ?
<stikif> dylan_, sorry i have no idea whats going on
<amphi> coolbeing: that's 800MHz, effectively
* mcphail had a zx81. It had no probs with a rt2500 card, but the rampack was dodgy
<dylan_> stikif, is there a way to boot into root?
<amphi> coolbeing: acpi -t will show your cpu temp
<CanadianSnow> how come when I go to the "network" it tells me to login
<stikif> i don't think there is a root user in ubuntu only an admin with sudo priveledges
<CanadianSnow> but my login doesn't work
<amphi> coolbeing: I expect that the governor is set to userspace so powernowd can mess with the freq
<coolbeing> amphi: i think that my nvidia fan is goign very load, how do i cool it down?
<psycose> farous, well gdm is working well so it's not a graphic problem, may be a bug with the _ICE protocol ...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to install the latest version of firefox?
<coolbeing> amphi:  Thermal 1: active[0] , 56.0 degrees C
<coolbeing>  is about right for 800 mhz
<amphi> coolbeing: I use the ondemand governor here
* dylan_ wants to know a way to boot into root
<coolbeing> amphi: on demand how do i use that too ?
<geocritter73> Does anybody run Ubuntu on Toshiba laptops?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !firefox
<CanadianSnow> !network server
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<psycose> farous i would thing lot's of people would have this bug, after the bug upgrade of yesterday ...
<farous> what bug is it psycose
<CanadianSnow> why is it asking me to log in when I go to the network server folder and not accept my login?
* w32 says all hail the lord and master
<coolbeing> amphi: also can you please tell me how to cool down my vidoe card fan, it is working as if I am playing Half Life 2 on full settings...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<farous> psycose: sorry was out
<amphi> coolbeing: if you use that, there is no manual way of setting the freq; if 'ondemand' is in scaling_available_governors, you just echo it to scaling_governor
<psycose> farous gdm work well but when it launch the GNOME session the first error i got is _ICETransTransNoListen : unable to find transport tcp | _ICETransmkdir error euid != 0 dir /dev/X will not be created ... any tips ?
<amphi> coolbeing: eg. echo ondemand | sudo tee scaling_governor
<farous> psycose: gnome working perfect here so far
<zx80user> !rt2500
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zx80user
<farous> psycose: check who owns you iceauth file in your home dir
<pesco> Hi again, erm, which package containts GL/gl.h, does anybody know?
<psycose> farous root.root
<farous> psycose: it showuld be owned by you
<farous> change it
<mcphail> psycose: k3b does this if you run it as root
<farous> psycose: that is your home dir right
<CanadianSnow> why wont anyone answer me?
<amphi> coolbeing: you can do cat scaling_governor to see that it is set as you wish; you will see that scaling_setspeed, the file to which you echo the desired freq to set the freq manually, has disappeared
<psycose> damed ... ok well i just wake up & turn on my computer... so it like a bug
<pesco> Ah, it's supposed to be in libgl1-mesa-dev, as I thought, but it isn't, at least not on my system. What can I do?!
* dylan_ wants to be able to edit his /etc/hosts file
* dylan_ cannto sudo to do so
<amphi> coolbeing: ondemand governor creates a subdirectory of tweakable options, but I haven't messed with that
<Jet2k5> guys is 6 channels the same as 5.1?
<coolbeing> amphi: non of these do anything " eg. echo ondemand | sudo tee scaling_governor"
<lupz> still the same problem with skype, also using seveas package
<mcphail> dylan_: if you don't have admin rights, you shouldn't be editing /etc/hosts
<psycose> farous well thanks very much ...
<amphi> coolbeing: FFS, eg. is short for example
<farous> psycose: that is why you are not supposed to run gui while you are root
<arkanes> Jet2k5: 5.1 is 5 channles + subwoofer
<Jet2k5> can someone tell me if 6 channels is the same thing as 5.1?
<psycose> have a nice day
<CanadianSnow> how can I share stuff between 2 computers?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!?!!?!??????!??!?!???!?!??!?!?
<Jet2k5> damn
<farous> psycose: good luck than check you .Xauth file to
<amphi> coolbeing: the command is 'echo ondemand | sudo tee scaling_governor' without quotes
<farous> psycose: it should be also owned by you
<Jet2k5> but why would my motherboard state 6 channels when it can only do 5.1?
<amphi> coolbeing: that is assuming that ondemand is in scaling_available_governors
<alphy> why is the videos I play with Mplayer really jerky?
<BotLobsta> my wireless card isnt automatically configured even though linux sees it and recognises it.  How do I enable it?
<amphi> coolbeing: this isn't rocket surgery ;)
<AX1> can i write data on usb NTFS hdd?
<coolbeing> amphi: :-( "echo ondemand | sudo tee scaling_governor" does nothing
<CanadianSnow> I dont think so AX1
<amphi> coolbeing: what do you mean, does nothing?
<coolbeing> amphi: when i enter it in the terminal, nothing happens
<CanadianSnow> You cant even access anything on a NTFS partition in the same computer
<amphi> coolbeing: did you cat scaling_governor afterwards?
<amphi> coolbeing: what did you want to happen?
<anatole> can anyone tell me how can i use more refresh rates than my ubuntu offers? (i have an ati card working at 60Hz and i'd like to use 50Hz for tv out)
<CanadianSnow> how can I share stuff between 2 computers?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!?!!?!??????!??!?!???!?!??!?!?
<zim> irc://irc.freenode.net/rik,isnick
<amphi> !nfs
<ubotu> somebody said nfs was see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<amphi> CanadianSnow: ^^^
<CanadianSnow> that was for AX1
<coolbeing> amphi: cat: scaling_gover: No such file or directory
<alphy> why is my videos really jerky and laggy when I play them/
<Regital> i have a prob with starting kubuntu because it always stays in 'starting hotplug subsystem' and i've tried ctrl+c... my comnputer is sony vaio VGC-RB43 and i already have windows in this
<Alexi5> ubnuntu, lord of all lunices
<CanadianSnow> I have 2 ubuntu computers
<CanadianSnow> amphi
<Alexi5> all hail ubuntu
<coolbeing> amphi: this is where i am   psychedelic@ubuntu:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufre
<farous> CanadianSnow: first stop the ???
<farous> CanadianSnow: next open nautilus
<amphi> CanadianSnow: wtf? the file is called scaling_governor
<farous> CanadianSnow: or better places then add network folders. install sshd on both pcs
<amphi> coolbeing:  wtf? the file is called scaling_governor
<amphi> CanadianSnow: sorry, tabtarding
<zyth> for some reason my cdroms/dvds arent automoutning anymore.. anyone know how I can fix that?
<farous> CanadianSnow: then log on both of them using ssh
<BotLobsta> how do i configure my  wireless card without using the GUI network config panel?
<CanadianSnow> ya amphi i figgured
<amphi> coolbeing: cat scaling_governor to see what governor is currently in use
<farous> !tell BotLobsta about wifi
<Regital> i have a prob with starting kubuntu because it always stays in 'starting hotplug subsystem' and i've tried ctrl+c... my comnputer is sony vaio VGC-RB43 and i already have windows in this
<dylan_> mcphail, i need admin rights....i deleted most of my /etc/hosts
<alphy> I'm having trouble playing mpg's
<tenmon> --- quick-question: enlightnment17cvs+ubuntu64+packagescompiled possible ?? ---
<CanadianSnow> thanks farous
<amphi> coolbeing: cat scaling_available_governors to see what governors are available in your kernel
<coolbeing> amphi: ondemand
<CanadianSnow> although, i might not know how to do all that
<farous> yw CanadianSnow
<coolbeing> amphi: so that is good, means i ave dynamic switching ?
<mcphail> dylan_: is this your own box?
<dylan_> mcphail, yes
<amphi> coolbeing: see, it worked - what was that "doesn't work" nonsense? ;)
<farous> ok CanadianSnow install sshd package on both pcs
<mcphail> dylan_: then why can you not sudo?
<farous> CanadianSnow: i assume you are on a lan
<dylan_> mcphail, i get this message: dylan@a720n:~$ sudo
<dylan_> sudo: unable to lookup a720n via gethostbyname()
<amphi> coolbeing: the ondemand governor runs at as low a freq as possible, but ramps up pretty quickly under load
<coolbeing> amphi: But still there is aproblem i have 2 fans on my laptop, and if it is not my cpu then my video card fan is working full power, because maybe the video card is owrkign so hard. how do i cool it down ? nvidia ia have
<amphi> coolbeing: if you use something like gkrellm, you can see the freq switching
<_jason> dylan_: can you paste the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<CanadianSnow> ya.. Internet->modem->router->my hub->my 2 computers
<CanadianSnow> (farous)
<dylan_> _jason, yes ... it will be there in 20 seconds
<amphi> coolbeing: sorry, I have no idea about powersaving stuff on nividia
<coolbeing> amphi: "gkrellm" is a software ?
<_jason> dylan_: okay, I am timing you
<CanadianSnow> and whats the diff between SMB and NFS?
<amphi> coolbeing: yeah, it's a system monitor
<farous> CanadianSnow: ok great the way i will set it for you is to login onto each computer to a specified folder using ssh
<coolbeing> amphi: ok, thank you for the help. I will nw bug more people about nvidia :-)
<Regital> i have a prob with starting kubuntu because it always stays in 'starting hotplug subsystem' and i've tried ctrl+c... my comnputer is sony vaio VGC-RB43 and i already have windows in this
<amphi> coolbeing: you'll also want the gkrellm-x86info plugin for gkrellm to see your cpu freq - both are apt-gettable
<mcphail> dylan_: how did you get into this situation?
<Mordof> ok, ive got tvtime working the way i want, witht he audio nput in line in, (audio will not work in any others, eithger that or i just cant hear it). how do i go about recording the video/audio from it?
<farous> CanadianSnow: if you are interested in that i will proceed if not than just go to wiki.ubuntu.com there are many ways to do it
<amphi> coolbeing: good luck
<dylan_> mcphail, i was trying to network my pcs together using nfs
<Enth> What's the best file sharing app for Linux? LimeWire?
<alphy> can anyone help me install some drivers?
<dylan_> mcphail, and i thought i had to edit those files ... all this because i wanted to share some files
<amphi> coolbeing: note that powernowd will do nothing, at least WRT cpu freq switching
<_jason> dylan_: do you have access to root?
<mcphail> dylan_: i'd boot with a livecd, mount the drive and edit the file.
<CanadianSnow> sure farous
<dylan_> _jason, no i dont
<dylan_> mcphail, will do ... will that work?
<amphi> coolbeing: you can also write scripts for acpid to, say, switch governors when going from ac->batt or vice versa
<farous> ok CanadianSnow instal the sshd package on both pcs
<_jason> dylan_: ok reboot in recovery mode and add 'a720n' to the end of the first line of /etc/hosts, or use the livecd as mcphail suggested
<farous> then in places click connect to servers
<CanadianSnow> whats sshd thou? (farous)
<mcphail> dylan_: yes, if you edit as root. Don't know if it will sort out your sudo prob but worth a try
<dylan_> _jason how do i reboot into recovery mode
<farous> the server type is ssh in both cases
<alphy> I NEED HELP INSTALLING SOME DRIVERS
<Enth> heh
<farous> sshd is the secure shell daemon
<Regital> i have a prob with starting kubuntu because it always stays in 'starting hotplug subsystem' and i've tried ctrl+c... my comnputer is sony vaio VGC-RB43 and i already have windows in this
<Mordof> alphy, what drivers
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  dont yell. and clarify the problem
<_jason> dylan_: it should be an option in the grub boot menu, if you don't see a menu when you boot, just hit escape to see it
<farous> then put the pc ip address and fill in your name
<dylan_> _jason THANKS!
<Regital> i have a prob with starting kubuntu because it always stays in 'starting hotplug subsystem' and i've tried ctrl+c... my comnputer is sony vaio VGC-RB43 and i already have windows in this
<farous> first time you login you will be asked for your passward on the pc and the way you go
<alphy> Dr_Willis, I have been in here for 10 minutes trying to get help, only when I yell do I get anyone's attention
<BotLobsta> how do i see what type of wireless card I have, all I can tell is thats its a Broadcom WLAN card
<farous> you will have the folder on your desktop so just click and go
<Mordof> Regital, we have seen the problem, we either dont know or are busy, please stop repeating it so often. give someone a chance to see it and respond
<CanadianSnow> ummm when I went to put SMB and NFS on my older computer it now wants a CD?
<_jason> alphy: do you realize people here are just volunteers?  yelling doesn't make them more likely to help you
<gerst> BotLobsta lspci or iwconfig
<Regital> Mordof: heh... ok... :p
<Mordof> _jason, who controls ubotu?
<Mordof> Regital, as for me i dont know
<Regital> Mordof: ok
<alphy> Mordof, it's a utility for my Rio mp3 player,  I have the files, I just need help installing them
<_jason> Mordof: he is cafuego's bot
<mcphail> Mordof: cafuego
<BotLobsta> sry gerst, Im on windows
<gerst> BotLobsta bad luck
<farous> Mordof: but anyone can add factoids to ubotu
<farous> it is a community generated factoids
<alphy> _jason, it's just a little frustrating when people with questions come in after you and get advice immediately.  I know this is a volunteer thing.
<coolbeing> who here uses Nvidia card ?
<Mordof> _jason, i think we should get a problem bot in here... like, when users need help, they do like !question:   or !driver problem, or have a bunch of categories, and then say the problem. if they dont get answered right away, ubotu will have logged it, and people can check problems in there once they are free
<gerst> coolbeing i do
<mcphail> coolbeing: me
<chicken-man> I'm having probelms compiling C programs, I've had the
<chicken-man> ooops
<_jason> alphy: I understand, but you have to also understand that some questions are harder than others and thus easier to answer than others.  Don't feel like you are being ignored
<coolbeing> gerst: mcphail any idea how to cool it down? I have a laptop and the fan is running full speed like I am playing a game
* Half-Left is still not bored with wobbly windows yet :-P
<coolbeing> mcphail: ny idea how to cool it down? I have a laptop and the fan is running full speed like I am playing a game
<Mordof> alphy, its also a question of weither or not the people hyelping in here know how to help you
<mcphail> coolbeing: sorry, haven't had this problem.
<gerst> coolbeing: sorry no idea...
<Mordof> alphy, if everyone in the channel says "sorry alphy, i dont know", we will have loads of spam.. people just dont respond if they cant help you or are busy atm
<_jason> Mordof: well the bot refers them to the database search site when he doesn't know something and they can search there, but you can propose the idea to cafuego when he is around
<coolbeing> mcphail: u have a desktop?
<Dr_Willis> also thers the 'ubuntu support' type questons,, and then theres the 'teach me how to use linux' type questions.
<mcphail> coolbeing: have you blown the dust out the fan?
<mcphail> coolbeing: yes, desktop
<Mordof> _jason, will do, i think it would be cool to have everyone be able to do like, !seequestion, and ubotu msg them the next question asked in the list
<chicken-man> I'm having probelms compiling C programs, I've had this error when trying to configure two different programs (zangband & a sound driver) the error I get is: "Checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables."
<alphy> okay, I didn't know it was that hard to help someone install something.  I'm starting to see why linux isn't more popular
<coolbeing> mcphail:  it is not about the dust, but about pwermanagement. there are 2 modes - 2d and 3d , 2d is liek regualr stuff and 3d is when it speeds up and fan  goes wild like when playing a game and I am not playing a game now
<Mordof> _jason, that way people who are better in some areas can continue to help those problems.
<coolbeing> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<CanadianSnow> so farous how Do I install sshd?'
<mcphail> chicken-man: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<reiki> trying to install JAlbum. It can't find javaVM, however java -version shows 1.4.2 is installed. Can I add the path to the java executable and try again? Looks like it's /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin
<farous> chicken-man: install build-essential package
<CanadianSnow> is it the "opensshd-server" in the package manager?
<farous> CanadianSnow: sudo aptitude install sshd
<mcphail> coolbeing: can't help. Mine works fine.
<chicken-man> ncphail, farous,: thanks a lot :-)
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  you have done any research on the program yet? checked the home page? thecked the forums/wiki and so on..   ect..
<Half-Left> alphy,  how are people supposed to help if they dont know?, hardly a Linux thing is it.
<Mordof> coolbeing, whats going on? i saw you look for the nvidia thing
<farous> !find sshd
<ubotu> webmin-sshd: (SSH server control module for webmin), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 1.210a-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 65 kB, Installed size: 564 kB
<_jason> Mordof: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<coolbeing> Mordof: yes, i have a problem
<CanadianSnow> ok thanks
<CanadianSnow> farous
<Half-Left> Dr_Willis, Some people hey!
<Mordof> coolbeing, what is it, i didnt see it before, msg it to me if you want to... *shrugs*
<farous> CanadianSnow: ok they changed the name give me a min
<Dr_Willis> Heh -  I do get so Sick of this "hold my hand mentality" at times. :P
<Half-Left> yer
<CanadianSnow> farous are you sure that was to me? :s
<coolbeing> Mordof: I have a laptop and the video card is working like I am playing a video game - full speed and fan is load like when i am playing a game, But I am not how do i fix this power management 2d and 3d mode thing ?
<farous> CanadianSnow: yes it is the openssh-server package
<Dr_Willis> almost thinking there should be a #ubuntu-Linux-beginners channel. :P
<CanadianSnow> ok farous thanks, but what you told me aperently works also
<Half-Left> Dr_Willis, Like all Windows users are really helpful, yer right :-)
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left,  :)
<CanadianSnow> or are they different things now? (farous)
<farous> CanadianSnow: perhaps it is installed by default on your sys
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left,  then ya get the "I dont want to learn the shell!"
<Half-Left> lol
<CanadianSnow> farous no it wasn't but it was in the list of things I COULD install
<Mordof> coolbeing, ohhh, you have an nvidia card?
<farous> if it works and you login through ssh then keep it this way, ssh is a secure connection protocol so you are fine
<tatters> I dont wanna learn the shell it sooooooooo 1960s
<infinity__> when i run apt-get update it cant connect to ftp.free.fr (231.228.0.14)
<coolbeing> Mordof: yes, nvidia Go6600 on  a laptop
<CanadianSnow> now I just need to see if it will work on my older machine (farous)
<Half-Left> Dr_Willis, funny, but it can be easier sometimes
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left,  it alomost always is eaier. :P
<farous> good luck and it will work for i have a network set here myself
<alphy> so can anyone help me install these drivers?  I can send a copy of the readme file so someone knows what's going on?
<Dr_Willis> I mean editing the xorg.conf is so straight forward! :P
<tatters> if you got ten fingers sure
<farous> CanadianSnow: 2 notebooks and an old pc
<coolbeing> Mordof: any help ?
<nm`> dr_willis: indeed, it is
<Half-Left> true, true
<farous> ok got to go now good luck
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  for a start  whats the name of the drivers, and whats the file name, and what url did ya get them from.
<infinity__> is ftp.free.fr down?
<Mordof> coolbeing, hmmm.... when you reboot your computer, do you see the nvidia logo?
<CanadianSnow> farous I have 1 old PC and a new PC
<Half-Left> Dr_Willis, he's gone
<Alexi5> ubuntu is really easy
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left,  he was just here!  gesh...
<CanadianSnow> farous my older one wont reconize its soundcard :(
<tatters> but what if I only have stumps or have to use nose to inpu tcommands how good is the shell then?
<coolbeing> Mordof: dont think so, in other distros I did see the logo, maybe i need to get teh driver? (I am running Ubuntu Dapper flight 3 and I am a noob, please consider thsoe)
<Mordof> coolbeing, if you dont see the logo, and youve installed the nvidia drivers, that means your driver isnt installed correctly afaik
<CanadianSnow> hey random people... Is there any benifit to having free space on your harddrive that is not partitioned?
<alphy> dr_willis, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rioutil/rioutil-1.5.0br3.tar.gz?download
<Mordof> CanadianSnow, not that i know of
<CanadianSnow> k
<coolbeing> Mordof: i a looking at synaptc and nvidia-settings is not isntalled.. i wil linstall some things according to !nvidia guide and see what happens
<alphy> dr_willis, that what you're wanting to know?
<fredrik> Hello
<weedar> Anyone here that uses saxon to converrt docbook xml to xhtml? :)
<infinity__> can neof u guys run apt-get update? without ne errors?
<Mordof> coolbeing, dont use synaptic
<Mordof> coolbeing, not for the nvidia drivers.. download the linux nvidia drivers from their website
<ppd> hi! is anybody able to use xfcalendar on gnome?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use obexftp?
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  in the 'readme' you may want to follow the 'debian' instructions
<coolbeing> Mordof: you sure? the guide said to install nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx and these are the ones i do not have instaleld in synaptic
* dylan_ would like some help networking his linux boxes
<CanadianSnow> so farous do I need SMB or NFS for this to work?
<dylan_> so i can share fils
<dylan_> files
<coolbeing> Mordof: if i'll downlaod from nvidia site, is it easy to isntall I am a huge noob
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  that will (should) make you a .deb file you then 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<Mordof> coolbeing, i didnt follow the guide, and it installs those by itself. trust me i get 800-3500 fps on my screensavers... im running a 6800xt
<Mordof> coolbeing, i can help you
<fredrik> How do i log in as admin?
<coolbeing> Mordof: ok, let me get those
<_jason> ubotu: tell fredrik about sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use obexftp?
<coolbeing> Mordof: you knwo a link ?
<alphy> dr_willis, type exactly what is says?  I'm fairly new to linux so I don't know very much.
<Dr_Willis> !info rioutil
<ubotu> rioutil: (Talk to USB based Diamond MM products), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.4.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 69 kB, Installed size: 272 kB
<tycoon> What kind of server can a Ubuntu server be used for ?
<budd> ok
<Mordof> coolbeing, nvidia.com, go to download -> drivers, then click on linux up at the top before the lists, then click on the newest version for your distro.. then tell me when you are at that page
<wezzer> tycoon: all kinds of server
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  OR you could just use the package manager and install the premade ones that exist In the repos. :P thats MUCH easier.
<wezzer> tycoon: what kind of server you want it to be?
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  sudo apt-get install rioutil      SHOULD install it.
<coolbeing> Mordof: ok, one sec
<tycoon> I have no idea what i can do with it besides it being a webserver
<tycoon> any idea?
<Mordof> cafuego, are you there?
<budd> ive never been on this server
<alphy> dr_willis, did that, it doesn't work.
<budd> ILk
<Dr_Willis> is he having some bad connecton issues or what?
<Half-Left> hehe
<coolbeing> Mordof: i NEED lINUX IA32?
<Dr_Willis> !dosentwork
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<budd> hi
<Mordof> coolbeing, 1 sec
<coolbeing> Mordof: i have 32 bit
<fredrik> I mean, i got a NTFS disk and i want to format it into a linux compitable filesystem. But i cant copy the files into my portable hard drive
<budd> my name is budd
<Mordof> coolbeing, yes, click on that
<Mordof> coolbeing, do you have the linux-headers for your kernel?
<budd> im sleepy
<budd> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<budd> lol
<budd> jk
<bluefoxicy> http://ariszlo.tripod.com/screenshots/ubuntu.jpg  <-- is that an official ubuntu pic?
<lounis> please, where can I download dapper?
<coolbeing> Mordof: umm linux-headers ? what are these? sorry I am a noob
<bluefoxicy> in the background
<budd> everone hates me
<lounis> I dont find it
<Mordof> coolbeing, do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<budd> ok
<budd> im lewving
<Dr_Willis> lounis,  i googled for it. :P and found the site.
<budd> leving
<Mordof> coolbeing, in a terminal
<CanadianSnow> ok farous sshd is installing on my old computer now
<budd> jkflsdj;l
<budd> bye
* dylan_ wants to know if someone can help him share files with NFS
<Mordof> bluefoxicy, lmao, i doubt it
<coolbeing> Mordof: psychedelic@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(psychedelic -r)
<coolbeing> bash: psychedelic: command not found
* CanadianSnow wants to know the difference between NFS and SMB
<_jason> bluefoxicy: I haven't seen that particular one but there are similar ones with the same people, so probably
<Mordof> coolbeing, use uname, dont substitute it
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  they're naked!
<coolbeing> Mordof: actually wait, it is working
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  I mean I found pictures of their bare asses too
<coolbeing> Mordof: ah, man sorry i substituted it
<Madeye> guys, is there ubuntu net install ?
<alphy> dr_willis, I keep closing xchat accidently, sorry.  I just used the SPM to reinstall rioutil.  do I need to do anything else to it?
<lounis> Dr_Willis, is it that : http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/ , Is it the current version?
<ompaul> !netinstall
<ubotu> ompaul: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !network install
<coolbeing> Mordof: i jsut substituted i and i got this
<ubotu> ompaul: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CanadianSnow> farous are you still here?
<coolbeing> Mordof: Reading package lists... Done
<coolbeing> Building dependency tree... Done
<coolbeing> Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed
<coolbeing> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<_jason> bluefoxicy: install the ubuntu-calendar packages and you'll get a bunch
<coolbeing> Mordof: did i screw up ?
* ompaul clatters the bot
<Mordof> coolbeing, ok, then you already have them
<coolbeing> Mordof: ok, what next?
<Mordof> coolbeing, wait, no.. hold on, can i msg you
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8820
<coolbeing> Mordof: pelase msg me
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  you do realize that the 'rioutils' package - is aparently console/command line based? not a fancy GUI?
<j2daosh> can someone tell me why my fstab asks me to specify a system type?
<flodine> anyone running e17 updated?
<alphy> dr_willis, one that you run in the terminal, right?
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  correct
<CanadianSnow> farous are you still here?
<erUSUL> j2daosh, becouse you have to. use auto if you do not know the exact type
<Dr_Willis> !info rioutil
<ubotu> rioutil: (Talk to USB based Diamond MM products), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.4.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 69 kB, Installed size: 272 kB
<Mordof> coolbeing, can you see my msg?
<coolbeing> Mordof: you get my pm msgs ?
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  sudo apt-get install rioutil , then try 'rioutil' from a shell
<Mordof> coolbeing, are you registered?
<coolbeing> Mordof: i see your message
<j2daosh> yeah i know i have to... but i tryed both vfat and fat 32 (since i made that partition a fat) and neither of them is rocgnized apparantly
<coolbeing> Mordof: i think i need to register
<Mordof> coolbeing, you do
<coolbeing> Mordof: give me a second.. what is the comamd to register again ?
<Mordof> coolbeing,  /nickserv register (pw) (email)
<djp> where is a good place to start, for a new user of ubuntu? i have looked at the official ubuntu documentation but it seems to be a little rough around the edges...
<Mordof> djp, what do you need to know?
<alphy> dr_willis, i just tried to get a song list from the device and it says device not found, yet it's plugged into my computer via usb
<Dr_Willis> djp,  lots and lots of reading of tutorials and beginner guides.
<Half-Left> djp,  http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<coolbeing> Mordof: how about now ?
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  its possible it needs a command line option to find the proper device. I dont have one - so i cant test anything.
<erUSUL> j2daosh, is either vfat or fat. check the fs type with sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdxx
<j2daosh> ok... why can i not make my shared windows/linux drive (fat32) writeable by anyone other then root?
<ompaul> djp, what do you want to achieve?
<erUSUL> !tell j2daosh about windowsdrives
<djp> Mordof, well, I am slightly confused as to music and movies, multimedia codecs etc.
<_jason> bluefoxicy: that picture is 'october', now you know why ubuntu was nicknamed the porn distro after its first release
<ompaul> djp, the lifebouy image on the top of the screen is the a good resource
<djp> Mordof, i followed the advice at http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-music-and-movies, however it says to only run the command gst-register-0.8
<Dr_Willis> !rio
<djp> , without superuser/root priviliges (sudo)
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  speaking of porn, those pictures are highly suggestive.
<scale> I'm trying to convert a .mdf file to .iso ... I downloaded mdf2iso and installed it successfully, but when I try to run it from command line it tells me "file too large." there's a patch for mdf2iso that solves this problem... how do i apply it?
<alphy> dr_willis, it's saying library tried to use method: libusb
<_jason> bluefoxicy: of?
<scale> when i click on the patch it comes up as just text in my browser, code, i assume...
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  in the one I showed the guy is clearly thinking something.  Not sure what but I'm thinking it might start with "butt" and end with "Sex"
<ppd> does anybody know a lightweight calendar app?
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  and involve a naked black chick he's got his hands all over.
<_jason> bluefoxicy: heh I guess that's why they discontinued them
<djp> i am trying to get totem to playback avi, ogm files with subtitles and different language options. totem-xine has a bug in the current breezy version that will not allow this, so totem-gstreamer appears my best option. however it currently won't playback an ogm file for more than 3 seconds....
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  aww, not going to take the series out to completion?  :P
<frank23> alphy: what program are you trying to run?
<djp> just wondered if there was a correct procedure for installing the codecs and registering them?
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  it could be worse, we could see each release accompanied with furry porn.
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  "Ubuntu Frisky Foxgirl!"
<benanne> lol
<alphy> frank23, I'm trying to get my rio nitrus (mp3 player) to connect to my computer using the rioutil program in the terminal
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  I move "Frisky Foxgirl" be the title for 6.10 :)
<ZyB> Hello What is the problem when i cant find the CD after it did the Detection test... When u are trying to install Ubuntu?
<_jason> bluefoxicy: heh
<Mordof> djp: use this...
<Mordof> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<frank23> alphy: ok! from the error message, thats what i thought! i get the same thing and have not been able to connect
<martii> i need python-cairo specialist :)
<alphy> frank23, you have a nitrus too?!?
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  I always thought Ubuntu should stop using flat colors and crap for their CD labels when you order pressed CDs, and actually put animals on them.  :O
<LiGhTeNiN> I managed to mess up my hosts file, how should it look by default?
<frank23> alphy: I tried changing the configure options (from libusb to the other one) but only managed to get compilation errors
<frank23> alphy: yeah i have a nitrus. It doesnt even work through windows in vmware. I get timeouts that way for some reason
<Kelerion-flux> ok folks.. I need some help with an xorg.conf problem.. here's what I have http://pastebin.com/561199 .. anyone see anything fundamentally wrong?
<alphy> frank23, I just bought a sandisk one and it works fine, but, when I try to hook the rio up, nothing
<djp> thanks Mordof. have actually performed all that. just wondered why totem-gstreamer was giving me so much grief
<adub> where do i put perl programs so i can run from the command line and it be recognized
<frank23> alphy: rio nitrus doesnt show up as a usb mass storage device. thats why
<adub> program.pl
<Kelerion-flux> it's getting resolution on 3rd monitor wrong and everything is totally unstable
<ZyB> Hello What is the problem when i cant find the CD after it did the Detection test... When u are trying to install Ubuntu?
<_lemsx1_> LiGhTeNiN: http://pastebin.com/561293 <--- this is a /etc/hosts
<amphi> adub: anywhere - just chmod +x it
<djp> Mordof, could it be the nvidia proprietary driver? i have normally always used nv
<mtina> does any one know how to setup a touchbad mouse wiht wheel
<frank23> alphy: its a shitty decision from Rio IMO
<amphi> adub: assuming the 'shebang' line is correct
<frank23> alphy: that nitrus is the only reason I still boot in windows
<Half-Left> Kelerion-flux,  As far as I know, ATI cards need dri enabled in xorg.conf, yours is #
<LiGhTeNiN> _lemx1_: thankyou, I needed the first line ;)
<Mordof> djp, i dunno, i use the actual nvidia drivers from their website
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  http://ubuntulinux.jp/wiki/ArtWorksFolder/Ubuntu-tan_01-1280x1024.jpg  Apparently you guys do lolicon too.
<Kelerion-flux> that was just something I was trying out.. it makes no difference to the problem
<_lemsx1_> Kelerion-flux: using one screen at a time works right?
<Kelerion-flux> yep
<xTriz0x> new dedicated irc server packeteast.kicks-ass.net 6667
<grodius> can someone help me with 855resolution and how to get it to boot every time in the right mode
<_lemsx1_> grodius: what's 855resolution?
<grodius> its a prog it letsyou change your resolution to ones not usually used in ubuntu
<franke> is there a way to make a chmod stick after reboot ? I mount a vfat-disk with umask022 , but I want a particular directory to be chmod 777
<Seveas> frank23, impossible
<Seveas> frank23, vfat does not understand permissions
<[blah] > how do I increase my timeout setting in evolution?
<frank23> Sw
<frank23> Seveas: hmm?
<Seveas> frank23, <tab> error, i meant franke 
<franke> yes, but when I mount the disk in the system there are permissions on the directories ... umask022 in fstab seems to work
<Seveas> franke, they are simulated.
<franke> ok
<bluefoxicy> Ubuntu:  Linux for Horny People
<bluefoxicy> that sounds much better than "Linux for Human Beings"
<franke> I want my ftp-users to be able to write to a directory
<derlandi> #join ubuntu-de
<klaym> what are the programs I need to connect to my Nokia 6600 via BT?
<derlandi> whats ne full name of the GERMAN ubuntu server?
<_lemsx1_> derlandi: de.archive.ubuntu.com
<franke> u cant make a chmod permanent somehow ?
<_lemsx1_> franke: chattr -i /path/to/file
<franke> hmm, what does that do
<Seveas> _lemsx1_, won't work on vfat...
<_lemsx1_> franke: man chattr :-)
<Seveas> frank23, use a real file system instead of vfat if you want this
<_lemsx1_> Seveas: true that. he didn't specified
<Seveas> _lemsx1_, he did earlier 
<franke> =)
<_lemsx1_> i jumped in the middle ;-)
<franke> I mean, I can manipulate the permissions via fstab ,, must be able to do it somehow ?
<_lemsx1_> franke, in that case at an hourly cron to chmod the bastard file
<Seveas> sigh
<franke> mm, yea,
<_lemsx1_> franke: what do you need? all files executable? or no?
<Seveas> franke, use ext3 instead of vfat
<Seveas> problem solved.
<_lemsx1_> franke: use umask=000 in /etc/fstab
<stardust> hi anyone here using Citadel BBS system on their ubuntu? i need help to finish my setup
<cyblivious> forgot how to enable overlay in nvidia cards. can anyone help?
<_lemsx1_> Seveas: lol. good suggestion... i was going to say Xfs
<franke> _lemsx1_, I dont want the whole disk writable
<franke> only one directory
<stardust> it is configured correctly but i cannot telnet to it.
<_lemsx1_> franke: vfat is 1970 technology ... use XFS or Ext3
<franke> Seveas, I cant backup all the stuff right now, so I cant format the drive
<simira> whoa... 600 users!
<Seveas> franke, then you're out of luvk
<franke> =\
<Seveas> simira, 664 actually
<Seveas> 663 now
<simira> I need some help with installing java
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_lemsx1_> franke: is this in a server or your own personal workstation?
<simira> Seveas: yeah... it's a lot anyway
<franke> on a server
<simira> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, simira
<_lemsx1_> franke: other people connect to this server?
<simira> haha
<cyblivious> forgot how to enable overlay in nvidia cards. can anyone help?
<franke> yes
<adub> Can't open perl script "klv.pl": No such file or directory       <----- i still get that when i run the perl script i want the script to run universally without me having to go into the directory
<_lemsx1_> franke: man you are f'ed !
<simira> I can't find java-package in apt
<_lemsx1_> franke: :-D
<franke> _lemsx1_, what you mean = )
<_lemsx1_> simira: add universe
<Seveas> simira, enable multiverse
<simira> _lemsx1_: I have universe
<_lemsx1_> franke: i can't think of a way to make it work then... add a cron job: */2 * * * * chmod 0700 /path/to/dir
<franke> If I had ext3 on it, would the chmod stick ?
<cas> Hi, how can i generate a new xorg.conf?
<simira> Seveas: universe is enabled from before
<_lemsx1_> cas: dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<Seveas> simira, *multi*verse
<stardust> does Ubuntu include a built in BBS? I am still trying to get my Citadel BBS to work. Anyone here have experience with fine tuning Citadel BBS in ubuntu?
<cas> _lemsx1_: tnx, couldn't find it anymore
<cyblivious> i'm confused which file system to use
<yanimax> I'm getting the error message: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13), mysql is running and the sock file exists... I'm using dapper and just upgraded to mysql 5, does anyone know why?
<sean__> what is the difference knoppix ubuntu ?
<sean__> i mean once installed
<_lemsx1_> sean__: vast differences ;-)
<cyblivious> i'm confused which file system to use. what do youu users suggest
<_lemsx1_> sean__: knoppix is geared to the hax0r community. Ubuntu is for the rest of us
<dylan_> ubotu, tell dylan_ about nfs
<simira> Seveas: thanks. I didn't quite agree with sources.list
<sean__> differene like kde /gnome
<dylan_> can someone help me configure NFS so i can share files and folders?
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: depending on your distro and what that partition will be doing
<dylan_> is there an automated tool or what?
<grodius> how do i make a script
<zul> cyblivious,: ext3
<grodius> like an sh file
<_lemsx1_> sean__: nah, kde and gnome are other animals
<Seveas> dylan_, system  administration  shared folders
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<cyblivious> ubuntu of course
<cyblivious> why ext3?
<dylan_> Seveas, apparently that's not enough....I cannot share those folders
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a Fortran90 or Fortran95 package available?
<_lemsx1_> dylan_: read first. man exports
<zul> cyblivious: its stable enough
<grodius> how do i make an sh file?
<kwewu14> what package contains the xorg docs?
<cyblivious> but i've read that it's slower than the other FS
<stpere> grodius, add the #!/bin/sh header to your script
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: ext3 is widely supported and the oldest Linux standard. it just works... i use XFS for other drives/partitions (not the one use to boot the system)
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: because i do a lot of DVD ripping and mastering ;-)
<cyblivious> why xfs? what's the advantage?
<AIV> MSG_NICKSRVIDENTIFY
<kwewu14> i find it hard to believe noone knows how to install xorg docs
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: XFS rocks. it was made by SGI as a commercial FS and then given away to the community... it's very stable. very fast. and journaling support. can't go wrong
<cyblivious> how about rein-something
<cyblivious> forgot
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: when doing big files (4GB files) XFS is faster than JFS and reiserfs (not sure about reiser4)... it's a piece of art... the journal file for XFS is very small... so you don't waste your drive
<kwewu14> _lemsx1_: is xfs faster than jfs?
<_lemsx1_> kwewu14: sure. XFS is much faster than JFS
<_lemsx1_> kwewu14: look up the benchmarks in slashdot.org
<_lemsx1_> kwewu14: i mean, the article that talks about it... i've research this a lot
<cyblivious> what's reiser4?
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: version 4 of reiser ;-)
<zul> cyblivious: not supported under ubuntu
<_lemsx1_> kwewu14: http://slashdot.org/search.pl?query=xfs+jfs+reiser+benchmark
<luisito> how do I uninstall a software that I installed compiling it.?
<kwewu14> _lemsx1_: thanks
<_lemsx1_> luisito: cd /path/to/dir &&  make uninstall
<cyblivious> just heard someone here mentioning reiser4. but i didn't see it in ubuntu
<cyblivious> what's the diff?
<syllogism> luisito, depends on the sources, but most of the time you can cd to the sources and make uninstall
<_lemsx1_> luisito: where dir is where you compile your binary
<dylan_> _lemsx1_, ok i have the exports file correctly configured, but i still cannot see that folder im sharing when i go into Network Servers
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: please follow the link i paste for /. it's a lot of reading to talk about it here
<luisito> at my home folder
<frank23> luisito: next time you install something, you can use checkinstall instead of make install. it makes a .deb and installs it
<cyblivious> sure. where?
<_lemsx1_> dylan_: /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<foox> hello
<cyblivious> thanks by the way
<luisito> frank23, oh that's great
<_lemsx1_> frank23: that's a very good tip. i didn't know that
<nubbe> Will it be easier to update Firefox in Dapper? (since all updates are sceurity updates, pretty much)
<choi> anyone know how to install samba
<dylan_> _lemsx1_, nothing.
<choi> ??
<foox> Have you good repository for Ubuntu?
<_lemsx1_> dylan_: install nfs-kernel-server then
<luisito> thank you guyes
<choi> cause i get an error when itry to apt get istall samba
<luisito> guys*
<_lemsx1_> foox: archive.ubuntu.com ;-)
<cyblivious> i've divided my drive into 3 partitions. swap, root and home. what should be the ratio of root againts home?
* _lemsx1_ real men don't use swap
<flodine> anyone running e17 right now
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: make it so that root is about / 20 GB and /home the rest
<choi> cause i get an error when itry to apt get istall samba
<Jeriko--> hey
<muszek> hello
<Jeriko--> could someone help me to get xvid to work? using dapper with newest updates
<cyblivious> should it be divided 50/50? just have a 18gig partition to spare for ubuntu
<choi> anyone know how to install samba
<stian> Hey everyone, I am running breezy, and I am trying to set up UserDir for my Apache2, but I seem to be unsuccessful. It didn't work initially by just creating a public_html directory, I've tried chmoding, chowning and chaning the settings for apache conf. And yes, I've remembered to restart apache. I get a message saying "You don't have permission to access /~stian/ on this server."
<ThorRune> Hi. How do i make my ubuntu live cd mount my drives?
<stian> I have gotten as far as removing a 403 message though, so I seem to be getting somewhere :p
<muszek> I have no /dev/dsp, but when I enter "./MAKEDEV audio" command within /dev dir, everything's fine... untill I reboot.  How do I make it permament?
<flodine> Jeriko-- i had dapper installed but after i did the last update nautilus wont open is yours ok?
<sizzam> is there a way to move multiple folders at once via command line?   like mv folder1, folder2   to new_folder/
<choi> anyone know how to install samba
<Jeriko--> flodine as far as i can see, yes
<syllogism> anyone know if blender 2.41 package is available?
<choi> anyone know how to install samba
<navarone> sizzam man mv will tell you all about command and syntax for it
<flodine> Jeriko-- well have you updated it
<stian> choi: it's quite simple :) apt-get install samba :)
<Jeriko--> flodine what, xvid or nautilus?
<flodine> Jeriko-- everything
<Jeriko--> yep
<cyblivious> how can i convert an existing linux partition from one type to another w/o destroying data?
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: put everything in one partition and make a 1gb swap
<coolbeing> Mordof: you there?
<choi> but i try apt-get install samba
<choi> but i try apt-get install samba
<syllogism> cyblivious, backup all data and create the partition you want and copy data back
<sizzam> navarone: mv doesn't help me with the syntax for moving multiple folders
<ThorRune> *feels like repeating*
<_lemsx1_> cyblivious: man convertfs
<choi> but i try apt-get install samba; i have error when itry to instal itl
<sizzam> navarone: i mean the man page for mv
<Mordof> coolbeing, yeah
<choi> but i try apt-get install samba; i got error when itry to instal itl
<stian> choi: what is the error then?
<svu> is launchpad broken? cannot file a bug :((((
<cyblivious> thanks a lot
<choi> here it is Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger
<ThorRune> How do i make my ubuntu live cd mount my drives?
<choi> here it is Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger
<pinotree> hello
<ph1qt10n> how can i restore the ubuntu GDM? everytime i turn on the laptop the "kubuntu" GDM comes up instead of "ubuntu"
<pinotree> is there a way to make the normal su work on breezy?
<arkanes> remove KDM and install GDM
<_lemsx1_> ph1qt10n: dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<choi> when i apt get install samba; i got this mssg Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger
<_lemsx1_> ph1qt10n: ah, you just want the regular ubuntu... then gdm only and remove kdm is better
<sean__> are untu live cd using cloop ?
<_lemsx1_> ThorRune: depending on what drives you want mounte
<ph1qt10n> _lemsxl_: how can i do that?
<_lemsx1_> ph1qt10n: apt-get install gdm kdm-
<_lemsx1_> ph1qt10n: or better: apt-get --reinstall install gdm kdm-
<ThorRune> _lemsx1_, well the 3 windows ones (NTFS, NTFS and FAT) and the 2 linux ones... (ext3)
<_lemsx1_> ThorRune: they didn't mount automatically ?
<choi> stian:Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger
<bpuccio> pinotree:  you want to be able to su to root you mean? you should be able to su out of the box, but if you meant to say you wan tto su to root, just add the root user https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_lemsx1_> ThorRune: cat /etc/fstab
<kwewu14> choi: put your cdrom in the drive
<stian> choi: are you using the cdrom then?
<AIV> exit
<ThorRune> _lemsx1_,  fstab dosen't mention any mounting
<navarone> sizzam in terminal  info coreutils mv
<choi> yup
<stian> choi: or remove the cdrom from sources.list and just use mirrors :)
<_lemsx1_> ThorRune: see if they are defined there already... then you might simply open Places->Computer
<_lemsx1_> ThorRune: the mount points are created and put there at boot
<kwewu14> what package are the xorg docs in?
<choi> thanks ill try it then
<stian> choi: well, it seems like apt can't find you cdrom
<ThorRune> _lemsx1_, well last boot they werent...
<sizzam> thanks navarone
<navarone> no prob
<ph1qt10n> _lemsxl_: thanks bro!
<navarone> sizzam hope it helps
<_lemsx1_> ph1qt10n: no problem
<kwewu14> what package are the xorg docs in?
<ThorRune> _lemsx1_, only mentions mountin the swap
<sizzam> navarone: it does, looks like its mv --target-director=/path/to/folder folder1 folder2 folder3
<kwewu14> what package are the xorg docs in?
<choi> stian; where can i found the mirror for samba
<syllogism> anyone know if ubuntu has blender 2.41 package?
<_lemsx1_> ThorRune: sad... it should've been done automatically. can't help you there
<sizzam> choi:  this might help --  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<_lemsx1_> ThorRune: there might be a script somewhere like: create fstab or so
* _lemsx1_ testing dapper... needs to reboot
<kwewu14> what package are the xorg docs in?
<navarone> that info coreutils is useful...lol
<federico> Is someone using UNTU as a web server (http,https,ftp,php,mysql)? how is this functionating for you?
<sizzam> yea, i never knew about that
<federico> UBUNTU
<stian> choi: well, it's the mirror for updated packages, if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list you can remove the cdrom (first line, and remove the # infront of the other "deb" and "deb-src" lines. then run apt-get update
<Mordof> question: what programs do i need to program perl?
<kwewu14> i find it hard to believe in a support channel with 700 users noone knows.
<kwewu14> what package are the xorg docs in?
<stian> choi: after that there should be no problem installing samba
<choi> i remve the cd rom sourcelist and; when i try to apt get install samba
<choi> and i got this mssg
<choi> samba is already the newest version.
<choi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 53 not upgraded.
<stian> then you have samba ;)
<kwewu14> i'm not pasting useless error messages, i just want to know how to install docs so i can fix things myself
<kwewu14> what package are the xorg docs in?
<choi> does that mean i alread have samba
<stian> choi: yes
<choi> does that mean i alread have samba?
<kwewu14> what package are the xorg docs in?
<IdleOne> !xorgdocs
<choi> thks
<ubotu> IdleOne: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stian> choi: you can edit /etc/samba/smb.conf for adding shares, and restart it with /etc/init.d/samba restart ;)
<choi> but do u know how i can access my window platform
<somervil> im getting "Software lockup detected on CPU#0" while Enterprise Volume Management is attempting to start. Im running latest dapper. This happens with 2.6.15 i386;i686, and 2.6.14 on a Dell inspiron 8600 (pentium M)... anyone seen similar ?
<stian> choi: you mean access shares on a windows computer from linux?
<choi> yup
<Vern_> anyone else having an issue with archive portion of repos?
<stian> choi: if yes, and if you are using gnome, then just go to the middle option in the top menu bar and select "Network" or something like that
<stian> choi: that'll let you browse for windows/other samba shares
<federico> Is someone using UBUNTU as a web server (http,https,ftp,php,mysql)? how is this functionating for you?
<ao> problem i cna't ubuntu to reocgnize my onboard sound card
<ao> er can't get ubuntu
<pinotree> bpuccio: the problem is also making kdesu work as expected
<choi> thanks verymuch
<mikeo1> is xgl / compiz more stable on ubuntu then on suse 10.1 beta4?
<mikeo1> like does it crash at all?
<choi> stian are you familiar with java??
<stian> choi: not as in programming, I've run azureus though, but only with the default java and from multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> mikeo1,  i testedit last night - for 5 min.. :P i say.. dont try it.
<Ng> mikeo1: considering novell (who own suse) paid for xgl, it's unlikely to be more stable on ubuntu
<choi> thaks again
<Dr_Willis> all sort of vide glitzes - made the thing unuseable for me.
<kwewu14> WHAT PACKAGE ARE THE FUCKING XORG DOCUMENTS IN
<choi> can i join workgroup with windows stian when i conf my samba
<Vern_> reinstalled, and the upgrades from archives are crawling if moving at all.
<Ng> !tell kwewu14 about attitude
<Morfosomo> kwewu14, go play in traffic and come back when you got a better attitude
<fowler> does does anyone know how to change KDE's behaviour to Double-click?
<kwewu14> Ng: eat shit, i've been trying for over 2 hours to get someone to tell me so i can RTFM
<kwewu14> does noone hear know what documentation is?
<IdleOne> kwewu14:  have you tried google
<IdleOne> try man xorg
<Ng> kwewu14: ask for a refund ;)
<stevenj> Does anyone know the status on Dapper cario? This sucks!
<kwewu14> THERE IS NO MAN XORG
<Vern_> fowler, go to the control center, peripherals?? and mouse. There you can adjust the behaviour
<kwewu14> i wouldn't be asking for the fucking opackage the xorg docs are in if there was a man xorg
<stian> choi: I suppose, just try, you can allways go back.
<weedar> cursing and all-caps usually helps getting people to help you
<fowler> Vern_, thanks I looked everywhere but that. not very intuitive. I was looking in the konq and Desktop properties.
<IdleOne> kwewu14:  lower your caps to begin with and change your attitude twowards the ppl in here who are trying to help others...they might not know or there might not be anoby who knows in either case ur shitty attitude isnt helping
<Vern_> Fowler - I know, they hid that one pretty good.
<Vern_> Now about these repositories
<kwewu14> IdleOne: i'm sick of people telling me to RTFM when there is no fucking manual.
<Dr_Willis> google is our friend...
<IdleOne> kwewu14:  I understand that but yelling at us wont help
<Dr_Willis> - /usr/share/doc/  is where lots of docs are.
<kwewu14> IdleOne: do you have a man xorg?
<IdleOne> try searching for xorg-docs
<IdleOne> kwewu14:  no I dont
<Dr_Willis> !xorg-doc
<Vern_> I just tried man xorg. It came right up
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<keithhhhhhhhh> Is it possible to make a dual boot ubuntu/xp system then run XP inside Ubuntu?
<stevenj> anyone know when "they" went backwords with clearlooks cario in dapper-my theme(s) are broken
<choi> do you hava mysql in ur ubuntu stian
<IdleOne> !windowsdualboot
<ubotu> IdleOne: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stevenj> when / why?
<Dr_Willis> Vern_,   heh - not here - this is dapper however.
<IdleOne> !windowsdualboothowto
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<the_bling> does anyone know how to play a normal video cd in breezy? totem just plain crashes out
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<kwewu14> Vern_: lucky you, do you know what package they are a part of?
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Ng> the_bling: xine will probably do a more reliable job
<Dr_Willis> the_bling,  you mean a normal movie type dvd?  not sure what a normal-video-cd is
<keithhhhhhhhh> I can make a dual boot that isnt a problme
<keithhhhhhhhh> the problem is
<the_bling> newbie... i dont see xine in synaptic? Ng..
<the_bling> normal avseq file
<the_bling> avseq.dat
<cosmo_> how can i install .deb files
<Ng> the_bling: xine-ui is the frontend, it's in the universe repository
<keithhhhhhhhh> I want to slowly ween off of windows but I want to keep a full copy of xp running cause there will always be a reason to use it
<Vern_> I think xorg core??? This is a fresh breezy install
<Ng> cosmo_: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/some/file.deb
<IdleOne> keithhhhhhhhh:  if you follow that wiki it will tell you hot to do that 
<keithhhhhhhhh> but if I can run xp in ubuntu that would great in the future but not now
<IdleOne> hot=how
<Mullvalen> Can someone help me with a problem about NTFS?
<cosmo_> thanks
<the_bling> Ng, thanks!
<keithhhhhhhhh> ok reading it now  ;)
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah but I can do that
<keithhhhhhhhh> what Im concerned is can I run xp inside ubuntu say 6 months from now
<Falstius> Mullvalen: you should say what the problem is
<lili> ca va
<IdleOne> keithhhhhhhhh:  then I dont know what it is you want to do
<pinotree> sorry for posting again, but ...  is there a way to make the normal su work on breezy?
<Ng> !tell pinotree about root
<IdleOne> keithhhhhhhhh:  you want to run windows and ubuntu at the same time?
<lili> t'as une meuf
<Ng> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Mullvalen> The problem is that i want to format a NTFS partion but i cant cope the files i want to keep
<Jafur> I would like to have KDE and Gnome on my system so I can try both out
<pinotree> Ng: the issue is not root itself, but kdesu
<mirak> why does ubuntu doesn't terminate applications cleanly when you close a session ?
<choi> anyone know how to install mysql 4.1
<Jafur> will this be a problem?
<Jafur> how can I switch between them?
<Ng> pinotree: ah. never used kdesu
<Falstius> Mullvalen: what kind of error does it give you?
<keithhhhhhhhh> in the future yes
<lili> t'as une adresse msn
<Ng> Jafur: you're fine to have both installed, you pick which one you want with the "sessions" part of the login screen
<Mullvalen> no errors i just cant cop any files
<lili> koi
<Jafur> its that easy?
<choi> anyone know how to install mysql 4.1
<Ng> Jafur: yep
<Mullvalen> but i can view pictures and such from the same partion
<IdleOne> keithhhhhhhhh:  i dont think that is possible but i may be wrong...you can use wine to run some windows apps in ubuntu
<pinotree> Ng: i hav sucessfully enabled root, and gksu works fine, but kdesu not
<Falstius> how do you try to copy?
<Jafur> can I switch using the terminal while logged in, or just log out and log back in?
<lili> je chat pas english
<opaknack> someone german here
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya I think that might be my only solution
<keithhhhhhhhh> basically right now I have many windows apps
<lili> t'as une meuf
<keithhhhhhhhh> so Ill run a dual boot
<Ng> Jafur: in theory you could switch while logged in, but you'd have to kill all the gnome processes and start kde ones. I'm not sure if there's an easy way to do that, so I'd go for logging out and back in
<keithhhhhhhhh> but slowly I want to ween off windows
<the_bling> Ng, xine-ui:
<choi> anyone know how to install mysql 4.1
<IdleOne> keithhhhhhhhh:  alot of the windows apps are supported but not all
<the_bling>  Depends: libxine1c2 (>=1.0.1) but it is not installable
<Mullvalen> umm...right click on the selected files then copy at the popup menu and then paste  at the other disk
<Jafur> Ng, thanks!
<pinotree> Ng: as it's an old brezzy installation that i can't update to dapper, i wanted to know if there were any known workaround for this...
<Vern_> no one else having an issue with archive section of repos?
<Jafur> you guys rock btw
<tim_> i installed cedega, but it does not show up under my menus (i.e. application, places, system) how do i find the executable for it and put a shortcut in the menus?
<ejofee> can i find gaim 2.0 beta 2 for ubuntu?
<Ng> pinotree: wouldn't know, I don't use kde. sorry
<cosmo_> how can i make this work . i keep getting this eror /usr/bin/dpkg: /usr/bin/dpkg: cannot execute binary file
<pinotree> np
<teroedni> hello
<Jafur> On a whim over christmas I switched over to Ubuntu, haven't looked back
<keithhhhhhhhh> I figured with remote access it would be possible, even though Ill be remote accessing my own computer ;)
<Jafur> thanks for the help
<Jafur> going to go and try this
<Ng> the_bling: ah, sorry, I should have said to enable multiverse as well as universe
<Ng> Jafur: :)
<Falstius> Mullvalen, you might try using the command line, (modify the names as you need)
<Falstius> cp -ur /mnt/ntfsdisk/* /home/backup
<the_bling> :) thanks, Ng, I ll go try
<Mullvalen> Falstius: ok, and it doesnt matter what filesystem the other disk is?
<Falstius> no, as long as ubuntu can write to it (so not NTFS)
<Mullvalen> ok
<majikstreet> my system is somewhat broken and i'm trying to create a new partition using qparted, so i can reinstall without losing my files. i'm running knoppix but when trying sudo qparted the options are greyed out for my main partition. Thanks for Any Help i can get:)
<choi> anyone know how to install mysql 4.1
<choi> anyone know how to install mysql 4.1
<Ng> choi: enable the universe repository and install mysql-server-4.1
<Ng> and probably mysql-client-4.1
<Mullvalen> Falstius: The disk is placed in /media/ sholud i still type mnt?
<Falstius> Mullvalen: no, /media
<IdleOne> majikstreet:  try #knoppix for help
<Mullvalen> ok
<zx80user> rt2500 wifi cards: anybody having serious lag problems with them, or is it just my setup?
<Falstius> I am used to older linux versions where /mnt is the standard :)
<Mullvalen> Falstius: thanks
<choi> how can i enable universe repository
<Mullvalen> Falstius: But whats about the star
<majikstreet> my system is somewhat broken and i'm trying to create a new partition using qparted, so i can reinstall without losing my files. i'm running a livecd but when trying sudo qparted the options are greyed out for my main partition. Thanks for Any Help i can get:)
<choi> ng;how can i enable universe repository
<Ng> !tell choi about repositories
<Mullvalen> Falstius: "*"
<IdleOne> !miltiverse
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<majikstreet> my system is somewhat broken and i'm trying to create a new partition using qparted, so i can reinstall without losing my files. i'm running a livecd but when trying sudo qparted the options are greyed out for my main partition. Thanks for Any Help i can get:)
<IdleOne> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Falstius> Mullvalen: doing the copy/paste in the browser should work, so this might give you an error and then you get help based on that error test.
<Falstius> The "*" means all files in the directory.
<choi> thnk ng
<mirak> why does ubuntu doesn't terminate applications cleanly when you close a session ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Ok guys I have a notebook and I have a new hard disk I want to make my main disk.....I want to make a dual boot system.... Do you agree I should make an XP system first then install Ubuntu or the otherway around?
<_jason> keithhhhhhhhh: xp first
<IdleOne> keithhhhhhhhh:  xp first
<mirak> keithhhhhhhhh: xp
<_jason> majikstreet: the ubuntu livecd has gparted which you may want to try
<keithhhhhhhhh> heheh Ya thought so
<l3v3rag3> keithhhhhhh: you could install vmware under ubuntu  and run xp that way
<xualo> anyone who use a win program with wine?
<breezanne> For my TV-Card to work i need at least a 2.6.13 Kernel (I'm on breezy). What's the way to go?
<majikstreet> _jason, what's the difference between qtparted and gparted other than one is gtk and the other is qt
<tim_> i installed cedega, but it does not show up under my menus (i.e. application, places, system) how do i find the executable for it and put a shortcut in the menus?
<keithhhhhhhhh> l3v but would I have install XP first still?
<xualo> tim_ i installed cedega, but it does not show up under my menus (i.e. application, places, system) how do i find the executable for it and put a shortcut in the menus<---- type whereis cedega
<_jason> majikstreet: I don't know.  but I once tried to use qtparted through knoppix on someone's computer and had the same problem as you.  When I tried gparted on ubuntu, it worked fine.
<majikstreet> oh.. ok, I'll try to burn the ubuntu livecd.. thanks
<Mullvalen> Falstius: Doesnt work, "cant get the status of /media/hda2"
<l3v3rag3> keithhhh: vmware give you the option to run xp as a guest OS while ubuntu is running
<Falstius> Mullvalen: is that the NTFS drive?
<Mullvalen> yes
<ao> how can you manually install hardware in ubuntu
<Falstius> Mullvalen: it sounds like the filesystem might be corrupt.
<xualo> anyone in here who use wine?
<zx80user> xualo have done so in the past to no great effect
<choi> ng i start donloading mysql 4.1 thnks
<tim_> all it does is return with cadega:
<SAAD3000> hello, is there a way to remove the package ipw-firmware ??
<Mullvalen> Falstius: But i can view pictures and such with no problem
<bz0b> whats goin on guys?
<simira> how do I tell Opera to use java? The path doesn't seem to be valid (/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/)
<xualo> zx80user xualo have done so in the past to no great effect<--my question is when you open a program did you opened from the terminal? typing wine and the .exe file name? or you used do it another way?
<KaNi> ola a todos
<crouton> Argh!
<wolfi> Hallo an alle, habe eine frage
<KaNi> speek spanish
<wolfi> so to say
<SAAD3000> hello, is there a way to remove ipw-firmware ??
<wolfi> i have a question
<snif96ter> Sprich Deutsch Wolfi
<wolfi> ok
<wolfi> ich benutze Automatix momentan
<snif96ter> Ja
<wolfi> aber es sieht aus das server ftp.frr.fr nicht erreicbar ist
<Ng> SAAD3000: use synaptic, or sudo apt-get remove ipw-firmware
<wolfi> sorry
<wolfi> ich meinte ftp.free.fr
<crouton> libstdcc++6-4.0-dev requires g++-4.0, but g++-4.0 requires libstdcc++6-4.0-dev
<snif96ter> Bei welcher Option?
<simira> wolfi: #ubuntu-de
<crouton> what a nice circular argument.
<wolfi> thx
<SAAD3000> Ng how do I know if its installed?
<Ng> SAAD3000: synaptic, or dpkg -l ipw-firmware
<SAAD3000> Ng alright thanx
<Falstius> Mullvalen: sometimes sections of the disk get corrupted and so there's only a problem when you try to access those.  You could try just copying the pictures.
<crouton> anybody knowledgeable on forcing a dpkg install even if it can't be configured properly?
<GregAsche> is there anything wrong with this crontab syntax? */15 * * * * sudo ntpdate ntp-1.mcs.anl.gov
<choi> ng do you know how can my ubuntu platform identify widows hostname
<crouton> that looks like a no
<_jason> crouton: what is libstdcc++6-4.0-dev
<Mullvalen> Falstius: Nope, doesnt work either
<ao> how can you manually install hardware in ubuntu
<choi> ng itry to input my window hostname but can conect
<crouton> _jason,  'standard c++ library v3 (development files)'
<_jason> crouton: is that the same as libstdc++6?
<crouton> _jason: development version thereof.  already have libstdc++6 installed.
<choi> anyone familar with java network
<choi> anyone familar with java network
<Mullvalen> Falstius: The only way i can acces the disk is through Disk Manager and then browse
<Ng> choi: the easiest way would be to just use the IP address
<_jason> crouton: what I am getting at, is you have 2 c's in there, why?
<Ng> ao: what kind of hardware? generally it loads drivers for anything that it supports automatically
<choi> i try ip adress but i got error mssg unreachable
<crouton> _jason: my bad, just one c.
<Mullvalen> and i cant change the access either because the disk is "read only"
<ao> it wont recognize my sound card
<Ng> choi: perhaps your network isn't configured correctly. can either the windows or linux machines ping each other?
<choi> ng do i need to setup static ip adress for my window platform
<_jason> crouton: doesn't ubuntu have g++-4.0?
<choi> ng do i need to setup static ip adress for my window platform
<Ng> choi: please don't repeat your questions like that ;)
<crouton> _jason: Some background is in order.  Installed UbuntuLite from ISO.  Trying to install build-essential, but since I have no network I have to manually copy .debs over on my USB stick.
<xualo> _jason you the master! i need your help with wine please
<choi> sorry :)
<_jason> xualo: sorry, never used wine
<Ng> choi: it depends on your network setup - is something assigning them addresses? like a router? if so, probably not, but they will need to be on the same network segment and stuff
<_jason> crouton: are you using packages.ubuntu.com?  it lists all deps... or is that how you ended up with that error?
<Ng> choi: are the first three parts of their IPs the same?
<mike4263> hey
<_jason> crouton: actually, build-essential is on the ubuntu-cd iirc
<crouton> _jason: UbuntuLite is a stripped version.
<choi> im only using crossover only two computer connected
<mike4263> I'm trying to bumb my kernel down to 2.6.10 ( I run breezy)
<mike4263> I need to get this elo touchscreen to work
<_jason> crouton: right, but wouldn't it be easier to burn an ubuntu cd and use apt to fetch build-eseential from the cdrom?
<Ng> choi: right, then yes you will need to set static IPs on both. I would suggest something like 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2
<crouton> _jason: interesting idea.
<mike4263> If someone could help me getting the serial working then I guess I could keep my existing setup
<mike4263> I also need to install XFree86
<mike4263> if anyone has any tips
<crouton> _jason: Only went with UbuntuLite because the laptop can't install the 5.10 install - only 32M of RAM.
<choi> thnks, but can u tell me how to setup static adress from both of them.... plassssss
<marius_-> Hi, i have AC'97 on my pc. can somebody help me get sound?
<_jason> crouton: oh I see, you should be able to use the ubuntu cd through apt then
<mike4263> debian packages should work on ubuntu right?
<Ng> choi: system->administration->network in ubuntu and the network control panel in XP. there are probably some more in-depth guides findable with google :)
<crouton> _jason: I'll give it a try then, thank you.
<Ng> mike4263: they might work, they might not. mixing them isn't a terribly good idea in many cases
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<choi> thnks ng
<mike4263> then whats the best way to run XFree86
<choi> ill try it right away
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable the infra device in my notebook under kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> !irda
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<ao> marius_ join the club
<mike4263> I definately need that, I might need to reinstall my kernel
<MetaMorfoziS> !notebookirda
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ng> mike4263: xorg won't do?
<mike4263> well the drivers are for Xfree86
<Ng> mike4263: they are pretty much the same thing
<Ng> (for now)
<mike4263> you think they'll still work?
<simira> can someone help me make java work with Opera in Ubuntu?
<choi> ng do i need to fill subnet mask as well as gateway address
<Ng> mike4263: I would hope so in breezy, but I haven't tried installing custom x drivers
<Ng> choi: just subnet, which will be 255.255.255.0
<xualo> can i browse the files of the cd from the terminal?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i save to a txt the terminal,s text? One programs output, is there a commad bu i don't know
<choi> thnks
<Ng> xualo: ls /media/cdrom/  most likely, though it might be mounted elsewhere in /media/ (if it is mounted)
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh good
<MetaMorfoziS> >> foo.txt :DD
<simira> can someone help me make java work with Opera in Ubuntu?
<xualo> so i have to mounted the cd drive?
<Ng> MetaMorfoziS: yes. > means overwrite, >> means append
<Ng> xualo: yes
<MetaMorfoziS> thx!
<xualo> ok
<Gotti> hullo all
<xualo> how to mount a cd drive?
<Gotti> for me it's 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom'
<mike4263> also my root kdesu is messed up
<mike4263> and yes I've been to the wiki page
<xualo> ohh wicked its works
<xualo> cheers
<sideyb> I have a super basic question to ask someone
<Gotti> shoot
<roostishaw> what exactly does gksudo do?
<mike4263> i'm just having a bunch of problems today
<choi> ng how about two ubuntu platform are they setup automically network
<Gotti> 'man gksudo'
<mike4263> allows you to run a X program as root
<sideyb> ok, do I compile a program in the terminal?
<roostishaw> oh, thanks
<mike4263> its like a sudo program for gnome
<Gotti> yes...
<Ng> choi: no. well, some OSes these days try to auto-assign themselves addresses, but generally I always set addresses manually
<mike4263> actually its not like that at all, it IS a sudo program for gnome :P
<Gotti> when you download the source go into the extracted folder and run /configure, then make, then make install
<Gotti> if everything goes without errors the program is successfully compiled
<marius_-> Ao what do you mean?
<sideyb> This is the first time I've used Linux. I'm trying to get my wireless internet card to work
<roostishaw> then what?
<sideyb> so i downlaod ndiswrapper
<sideyb> I open the terminal, and go to the folder that i uncompressed and type "makefile" and it doesn't work
<choi> ng do you always setup thier static address to share files,printer etc :)
<sideyb> or make, or some deviation of that word
<psycose> sideyb, please found a howto on google it will help you
<marius_-> Hi, i have AC'97 on my pc. can somebody help me get sound?
<Ng> choi: I don't tend to use those things much, but once you have set static addresses you ought to be able to share files and printers fine
<sideyb> all right
<sideyb> ugh
<nico881> hi
<choi> thnks
<the_bling> choi once youve set the IP as static, you dont need to change it everytime
<psycose> sideyb, like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<choi>  oic
<Chris> hey how can i create a new user via SSH
<sideyb> thanks
<choi> the bling are you familiar with java network??
<the_bling> choi No
<choi> thnks
<Chris> any1??
<Yoni> After I installed apache2 + php5 + libapache2-mod-php5, Did I still must load the libphp5.so file?
<Gotti> once you SSH in just use useradd
<the_bling> Chris adduser on the system?
<Chris> okay thanks
<Gotti> adduser* :-P
<Chris> yea the_bling
<Chris> tah
<nico881> how can you scan the disk for bad sectors and similar "hardware" problems? fsck only checks the filesystem isn't it?
<prxq> hi. how can I fore usage of gcc-2.95.3?
<the_bling> Chris, ssh into the box with your existing ID,
<prxq> (i am trying to compile some old software)
<the_bling> su
<Gotti> in synaptic click the GCC package then go to package menu and hit ::force version::
<Chris> thanks
<roostishaw> what do i do when wine asks to debug a program?
<prxq> Gotti: hm... wouldn't that make it the default for everything? that wouldn't be what I want.
<sherminator> hey
<Gotti> prxq: well, once your done compliling what you need to, switch it back to the older version
<Gotti> or, newer version in this case...lol
<aaronshaf_> How does one paginate output in bash?
<aaronshaf_> What type of pipe?
<zx80user> whay won't this compile?
<pinotree> aaronshaf_: app | less
<zx80user>         long uBuf = 0xa0811000;
<zx80user>         snd_printk("Buffer starts with %X\n", *uBuf);
<the_bling> aaronshaf type this: | less
<zx80user> oops, sorry posted that in the wrong forum
<prxq> Gotti: I see. thanks.
<wmaster> Todo mundo Conectado?
<NotLarry> I have a shared printer on my wintel box, I got to print something from ubuntu in the next 10 minutes before I leave, is there a quick way to access it or should I download the docs I need to print to windows and print there?
<wmaster> Alguem do Brasil?
<wmaster> Fala POrtugues?
<Dr_Willis> NotLarry,  if he printer is shared. ya should be able to configure cups to print to it.
<wmaster> de preferncia de Braslia
<zx80user> NotLarry in ten minutes do the download, when you come back set up samba
<plb> anyone get xgl + compiz working on amd64?
<NotLarry> Wow, thtat was quick,
<NotLarry> I found it before ya answed:)
<marius_-> how do i refresh destop
<marius_-> kill nautilus?
<carpediem> marius_-: or CTRL-R with the desktop in focus
<marius_-> kk
<NotLarry> Finally got a box I can run linux on, and really like it:)
<NotLarry> Got one of three windows programs I can't live without running on it yesterday
<Mordof> can anyone help me set up a blootbot? i have all the packages it uses.. but its not setting up properly
<Chris>  18:58:16 up 3 days, 19:05,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 <- running CS Source and HLDS and A Team speak server aswell as HTTP, SSH, And FTP And Mail lolz Ubuntu Ownz.
<Mordof> Chris, the load only increases when they are used, how often do your servers get used?
<bz0b> lol chris ubuntu is for noobs, and its nigger linux
<Chris> HLDS Server is used a lot lolz had over 300 hits
<xnull-> where qmail store the logz?
<Mordof> bz0b, why are you even in this channel if you dont like ubuntu? wth man
<Alexi5> is there any good linux web development tools
<Mordof> either get out or shut up bz0b if your gonna say somethin like that
<bz0b> oh shit, sorry, wrong channel, i thought this was #remote-exploit
<dabaR> Alexi5: for what?
<Dr_Willis> amaxing the quality of idiots  that ubuntu brings out eh?
<bz0b> im sorry
<Dr_Willis> well bbl.
<carpediem> Alexi5: depends on what you need, but for noob I would say Nvu'
<choi> bye for now. b back later
<Mordof> you should b
<Mordof> be*
<bz0b> Mordof: please, i honestly even use ubuntu, but i thought this was #remote-exploit, and thought it was funny that a "hacker" was using ubuntu to run game servers and such
* Al-Daja is away: Away at the moment
<carpediem> Alexi5: NVU is the closest thing to frontpage.  If you want to edit HTML at the source level, then Bluefish is nice.
<Chris> Mordof, atm its updating Counter Strike SOurce Server lolz
<NotLarry> Dr_Willis: Dang, sorry, I will try to be smarter:)
<Mordof> bz0b, ok
<Mordof> Chris,  :P cool
<NotLarry> later, all ,thanks for the info again
<Chris> yea just the connection is got sucks, yet its freeD
<MikeW> Hey Guys. Is the next version of ubuntu going to have the faster slimmer gnome?
<Juhaz> yes
<Mordof> dapper?
<Exussum> Hey all - any ideas why Ubuntu wont let me connect to my Router ? eg - i type in 10.0.0.2 and it wont load
<MikeW> great, thanks
<dabaR> MikeW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<carpediem> Exussum: do you have access to the net on that machine?
<crouton> Exussum: Did you prepend http://?
<dabaR> Exussum: can you ping it?
<Exussum> Yes im on it right now ..
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm having a HUGE problem with GNOME
<Chris> Distro Name  	 Debian testing/unstable < - ubuntu is unstable??
<TuxOtaku> it won't start properly
<Exussum> raber - yes i can ping it
<dabaR> Chris: what? where did you get that line of text?
<TuxOtaku> i login, it starts loading the panel, and then goes into a seemingly infinite crash loop
<Exussum> and no - i didnt prepend it
<dabaR> Exussum: and you type that into the browser, and what happens?
<Chris> dabaR system stats script on my ubuntu server
<Exussum> Firefix says it is takeing to long to respond
<Exussum> Firefox*
<dabaR> Chris: I have no idea what that is. Your ubuntu version will be shown if you run this: "cat /etc/issue"
<james__> hi
<the_bling> totem still wont play video avseq.dat files, xine wont install cos of libxinelc2 cannot be installed, and my 2 day old ubuntu seems headed for delete
<james__> does 5.1 nforce 4 sound work in ubuntu?
<dabaR> Chris: I can have the "stable" release, and really it crashes all the time. Those are just names.
<dabaR> That people abuse all the time.
<Chris> ah okay
<takedown> !jre1.5
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, takedown
<the_bling> any ideas anyone?
<iGad_bigdisk_> evening
<jono> heya
<dabaR> Ubuntu releases are "stable" if you see breezy in that cat output, you are running the "stable" release of Ubuntu OS.
<takedown> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jono> does the vlc package in breezy include lirc support?
<dabaR> the_bling: post output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue" to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<takedown> !javadebs
<dabaR> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<iGad_bigdisk_> trying to install dapper flight 3 on 3ware 9550 array... it fails when trying to install grub: error: Running 'grub --install --nofloppy "(hd0)"' failed
<iGad_bigdisk_> anyone any idea?
<TuxOtaku> so, can anyone help me with GNOME?
<iGad_bigdisk_> TuxOtaku: what's the prob?
<TuxOtaku> i log in, and it tries to load the panel...and then goes crash-happy
<TuxOtaku> gets stuck in a loop
<TuxOtaku> i try just restarting X, and it won't go back to GDM
<TuxOtaku> so i restart, everything seems fine, i try logging into GNOME again, and the same thing happens
<TuxOtaku> is there a panel app that could be causing this?
<iGad_bigdisk_> hmm... try adding a new user and then log in on gnome, see what happens
<iGad_bigdisk_> (using that new user of course)
<carpediem> iGad_bigdisk_: my idea is to install Breezy instead. :p
<TuxOtaku> i remember i had installed an RSS ticker panel app, and it crashed on startup all the time, so i removed it
<dabaR> carpediem: nice idea.
<iGad_bigdisk_> carpediem: right... but breezy won't support the 3ware 9550
<iGad_bigdisk_> otherwise I won't bother to try dapper
<TuxOtaku> even though i know i shouldn't, would it be alright to just login on GNOME as root, just to see if it crashes?
<TuxOtaku> oh, wait...
<TuxOtaku> i forgot...there is no "root" in ubuntu
<TuxOtaku> -_-;;
<carpediem> iGad_bigdisk_: is that supported in the kernel?  Because if is package supported, you can always get the package from Dapper and leave the rest of your computer running Breezy.
<crouton> hmm.. is there any way for the Breezy Install CD to run with <64MB of RAM?
<iGad_bigdisk_> carpediem: yes... but how does one do this with a fresh install? I need to install it on the array
<carpediem> iGad_bigdisk_: the array?
<iGad_bigdisk_> carpediem: array created on the 3ware 9950
<iGad_bigdisk_> 9550
<carpediem> iGad_bigdisk_: I don't have any clue what that is.
<dabaR> I gad a big disk
<shackan> hi there
<iGad_bigdisk_> carpediem: a big collection of disks, configured in RAID
<CanYouHelpMePlz> HELLO
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<iGad_bigdisk_> carpediem: hence a RAID array :p
<shackan> anybody knows why amarok-gstreamer isn't in dapper anymore ? (btw, amarok-xine refused to play anything)
<vader> hello, firefox freezes before it opens the window completely, any suggestions? using Breezy
<carpediem> iGad_bigdisk_: oh, heck....I see.  So, without support for the array, you can't install to the array.  Harder problem than I realized.
<iGad_bigdisk_> carpediem: exactly... So I need to figure out why grub refuses to install
<dougsko> hey guys
<iGad_bigdisk_> I configured /dev/sda as a 20GB reiser partition on the array... nothing fancy right?
<iGad_bigdisk_> then /def/sdb as 1GB swap
<iGad_bigdisk_> and finally /dev/sdc as the big bulk disk
<iGad_bigdisk_> so far so good... now just how to tackle this weird grub error :|
<TuxOtaku> is there any way to repair the MBR of an NTFS drive in ubuntu?
<shackan> anybody got amarok to work on dapper ?
<dougsko> heres my problem, i had v4l and my webcam working a week or 2 ago, but now when i start gnomemeeting, it says there is no such device as /dev/video0, even though there is. plus i think it make a process called khubd start running at 100% cpu and i cant kill it. even kill -9 doesnt work
<Phazeman> looks like my X server is not started at startup. the X log does not appear at all in /var/log . can anyone help please ?
<iGad_bigdisk_> TuxOtaku: I would try messing with NTFS on ubuntu or any other linux... it's all very 'testing / unstable'
<crouton> 'would'?
<iGad_bigdisk_> TuxOtaku: try a windows-based resque disk instead
<curtis_> Hi everyone.
<iGad_bigdisk_> crouton: my mistake... would NOT
<crouton> :)
<Daverag> Anyone got ATI prop. drivers 8.22.5 working good in Ubuntu? My kernel keeps loading 8.21.7  I removed all restricted modules and it keeps popping up
<carpediem> TuxOtaku: since UBuntu is kernel 2.6, and 2.6 has a major bug with disk geometry, I would say you'll just cause more problems.  I lost an MBR a month ago because of that silly bug.
<curtis_> I believe you can blacklist them from loading.
<dougsko> any ides on how to kill khubd and get my system to recognize /dev/video0 again?
<crouton> dougsko - you could try 'cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/webcam.mpg' and see if you really are getting video
<dyrne> is the best way to cut down on tty* getty shells just to remove from inittab?
<iGad_bigdisk_> guess no one has any idea why grub fails to install on dapper flight 3? :|
<veracon_> Is there a way to (in gnome-terminal) either minimise the terminal or give another window focus?
<marius_-> how do i rs my computer?
<dougsko> crouton, it says there's no such device, but there really is
<iGad_bigdisk_> crouton: is the output of /dev/video0 valid mpeg data then?
<crouton> iGad_bigdisk_: believe so, when I was setting up MythTV my video card would output mpeg data from its device entry
<crouton> er, TV card
<crouton> dougsko: are there any other /dev/video entries?
<iGad_bigdisk_> crouton: whow... sweet
<veracon_> I'm trying to make a tiny application to automatically take screenshots of a specific application, but it doesn't really work if the terminal has focus :(
<dougsko> crouton, just video0
<crouton> hmm
<Daverag> curtis: even when I blacklisted it 8.21.7 came up, I uninstalled all restricted modules too
<dougsko> i think kubd has something to do with it because when i try acess video0, khubd starts running at 100 % cpu and i cant kill it
<dougsko> the only way i can get it to stop it rebooting
<kameron> does the amd64 release work with turion processors?
<dougsko> dmesg doesnt report my webcam either when i plug it in
<claudio> i work with amd 64
<Sonobana> any xfce4+conky users
<veracon_> Does anyone then know how to stop Imagemagick's 'import' from beeping?
<shackan> anybody got amarok to work on dapper ?
<maria> anyone want to help me get mplayer to run fullscreen? whenever i play a file and go fullscreen, it works, but wont stretch the video so the video stays original size
<crouton> !lowmem
<ubotu> crouton: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dougsko> what can i do to kill a process if sudo pkill -9 khubd doesnt work?
<Sonobana> maria: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<eugman> Hey is it possible to fix a registry? hive without losing all the settings?
<eugman> whoops too many ?'s
<dyrne> maria: mplayer -vo xv filename.avi then the f key should work
<dabaR> veracon_: use screen to run it.
<dyrne> maria: what Sonobana said
<maria> Sonobana : what do i do to the conf file?
<Sonobana> find section fs
<Sonobana> uncomment it
<xualo> does anyone use dvd shrink in here?
<crouton> is there a way to for the Breezy install to turn on a swap partition before installing components?
<GlumJester> could someone help a newbie install Firefox 1.5?
<dabaR> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<maria> now it just starts in fullscreen, but it doesnt stretch
<xualo> GlumJester could someone help a newbie install Firefox 1.5?<---- tell the newbie to put in the terminal sudo apt-get install firefox
<iGad_bigdisk_> crouton: my guess would be to switch to a terminal and then run swapon /dev/[yourswapdiskhere] 
<dabaR> xualo: 1.5 is not in breezy.
<_jason> maria: use 'xv' as the video output
<iGad_bigdisk_> crouton: but that could be terribly wrong, though :)
<crouton> iGad_bigdisk_: Need some components installed to do that, though. :(
<dyrne> maria: try to change the vo=x11 to xv
<crouton> I think because I have to run in lowmem mode.
<GlumJester> Therein lies the problem. I don't understand where the /opt folder goes.
<xualo> then upgrade the sourcelist ;)
<crouton> although some forum posts say that's exactly how to do it, and I wasn't able to get swapon to work. hmm.
<maria> _jason : hey thanks it works! but now i have desynch, i think its because of my pc, its slow
<eieiyo> anybody familiar with samba domain controller on ubuntu?
<maria> _jason : now if only the firefox mplayer plugin would work :\
<_jason> maria: by desynch you mean the sound is out of synv?  +/- let's you modify that during playback.  Also, read 'man mplayer' about autosync
<GlumJester> Can someone please help me with installing Firefox 1.5? I don't understand where the /opt folder goes
<_jason> maria: what's wrong with it
<eieiyo> why dont you just do apt-get install firefox ?
<eieiyo> it will auto install firefox
<maria> _jason : the plugin starts but never plays any video
<_jason> ubotu: tell GlumJester about cli
<GlumJester> eieiyo, because that won't install 1.5
<_jason> GlumJester: read through those links before trying to install ff1.5.  It will make the process a lot easier for you and you will actually understand what you a re doing
<_jason> maria: what kind of video?  have you installed w32codecs?
<maria> _jason : yeah i have, and ive only tried videos from like funny video sites, like www.wimp.com
<dabaR> GlumJester: why do you want the 1.5 version, anyhow?
<dabaR> It is totally the same
<GlumJester> dabaR, some extensions don't work with older versions
<_jason> maria: that site appears to be using flash, not embedded video
<dabaR> And both are crappy programs, use epiphany-browser
<dyrne> maria: you might also consider turning framedrop=no to yes if youre on a slow comp help w/sync
<maria> _jason : some are flash, some are wmv, some are qt
<_jason> maria: never mind, some links do
<dabaR> Ya, Im not a big surfer, I do not understand those things.
<fangorious> is there a howto somewhere and making your own deb packages?
<_jason> maria: does it work if you right click and press play?
<crouton> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<dabaR> GlumJester: have you gone through the steps on the wiki page?
<maria> ill try
<GlumJester> _jason, that doesn't help me. I need to know where to put the /opt folder that's in the Ubuntu wiki's instructions
<GlumJester> dabaR, I'm stuck on a part of it
<iGad_bigdisk_> Hmmm... I can see why grub fails to install now - The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<maria> _jason: im buffering a video now
<_jason> GlumJester: /opt is in /
<dabaR> GlumJester: to make sure /opt exists, you "sudo mkdir /opt"
<fangorious> crouton: i know how to install them, i have a source tarball and want to build a .deb
<GlumJester> dabaR, Thank you
<iGad_bigdisk_> question remains: why is /boot/grub/stage1 not being read correctly?
<dougsko> annyone know how to boot with acpi off?
<crouton> dougsko: linux acpi=off ?
<maria> _jason: no, it buffers to 100%, but then it tried to play on its own, i can hear maybe one frame of audio, if i right click and press play, the same thing happens, i can only hear it for a split second
<TuxOtaku> how do i get WMVs to play in Ubuntu?
<dougsko> crouton, at the cmd line?
<dougsko> crouton, or during bootup?
<crouton> dougsko: are you booting a cd or from GRUB?
<fangorious> dougsko: at the grub menu, select the kernel you want to boot, hit 'e', select the line starting with 'kernel' and hit 'e' again, add 'acpi=off' to the end of the line, hit enter, hit 'b'
<_jason> maria: link me to the video in question so we can make sure it's not the videos fault
<_jason> ubotu: tell TuxOtaku about w32codecs
<allie> hi
<dougsko> awesome, thanks guys
<_jason> TuxOtaku: install w32codecs and use totem-xine or mplayer
<IR1> hi all. wonder if someone could help - installed expocity on Breezy according to wiki - all went fine, but it doesn't seem to work - alt+tab works as before. n1 else shared this?
<maria> _jason: http://www.wimp.com/russiantv/
<theplateau>  "They once made a Chuck Norris toilet paper, but there was a problem-- It wouldn't take shit from anybody."
<fangorious> lol
<_jason> maria: if you download it does it play with regular mplayer?
<allie> ya
<maria> _jason: hrmm no, thats odd, i installed w32codecs
<crouton> go georgia comcast. woo.
<maria> _jason: actually i just used automatix maybe thats why
<allie> waz up
<_jason> maria: yeah, I wouldn't recommend automatix
<crouton> automatix hosed my server. :(
<allie> what
<_jason> maria: 'ls /usr/lib/win32/', do you see a bunch of files listed?
<maria> i dont have a win32 folder
<maria> _jason: problem solved
<crouton> heh
<maria> :)
<allie> hiwhat is up
<Cryptid> My Intel 915 board graphics are not being utilised fully how do i fix it????from where can i get the drivers for it???
<_jason> maria: k, you know where to get them?
<allie> how old r u
<maria> ubotu: tell maria about w32codecs
<maria> tada
<crouton> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dabaR> allie: .98
<_jason> allie: hi, we like to keep this channel for support.  You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, just type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<krishanu> how can i mount another partition?
<krishanu> i need to access some files from hda2
<dabaR> krishanu: what is on it? "man mount"
<crouton> mount -t <filesystemtype> <source> <destination>
<Cryptid> crimsun, hey can u help me find and install the appropriate drivers for intel 915 board so that the onboard graphic performance  improve....
<krishanu> its a debian install
<CmaX> ahoy, back...
<allie> hi
<CmaX> trying to watch an AVI ... how do i do it?
<CmaX> divx ?
<dougsko> sweet guys, acpi=off fixed my webcam and khubd!
<dabaR> krishanu: just "sudo mkdir /mnt/hda2&& sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2"
<dabaR> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<IR1> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CmaX> !easysource
<curtis_> !easysource
<_jason> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dabaR> ubotu: tell CmaX about restricted
<krishanu> thankds dabaR
<dabaR> krishanu: $20
<krishanu> lol
<crouton> hot diggity, that might have worked.
<allie> #ubuntu
<allie> who r u
<dabaR> Im dr.dabaR
<allie> u r rude
<Kyral> We are the people who protect the Internet
<GlumJester> I'm still having trouble installing Firefox 1.5, I need someone to walk me through it
<Kyral> We are those who dedicate our lives to understanding computers
<_jason> GlumJester: what step
<Kyral> We are, in a word, Hackers
<dabaR> allie: I agree
<allie> i know
<crouton> hackers with slightly less lurid names than Crash Override
<GlumJester> _jason, when it says " Download [WWW]  firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz from [WWW]  mozilla.com, and change to the directory you downloaded it to.", what directory do they want to to download it to?
<_jason> GlumJester: doesn't matter, use /home/username
<aleitner> does anybody know when flight 4 is scheduled for?
<allie> no
<Cryptid> !Geforce
<ubotu> Cryptid: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GlumJester> _jason, thank you
<aaronshaf_> I have two ubuntu machines and I'd like to share a folder and mount it as a drive on my other linux machine. Can anyone point me to a tutorial?
<allie> i lost my pants
<CmaX> Which VLC binary should i download?
<CmaX> Debian?
<dabaR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4?highlight=%28flight4%29
<CmaX> do i need to do anything special?
<_jason> ubotu: tell CmaX about vlc
<Kyral> CmaX: sudo apt-get install VLC
<sgk284> i've uncommented all of the sources in my apt sources.list file, why isn't compiz being found? anyone know?
<skunk_eyed> aaronshaf_, is this fodler just a folde rin a partition?
<skunk_eyed> , not a partition on its own
<skunk_eyed> ?
<aaronshaf_> correct
<skunk_eyed> hmm, no idea, sorry
<skunk_eyed> try looking on linuxquestions.org, or just google it
<CmaX> Kyral, couldn't find package vlc (or VLC)
<crouton> aaronshaf_: You could just use NFS or Samba.
<Kyral> !info vlc breezy
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<sgk284> you have to uncomment the univsere in apt sources
<Kyral> Its universe
<sgk284> for vlc
<CmaX> huh?
<Kyral> !tell CmaX about universe
<sgk284> open up /etc/apt/sources,list
<sgk284> open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<sgk284> and uncomment lines 29 and 30
<aaronshaf_> what's the diff between NFS and Samba?
<crouton> Samba is Windows file sharing. NFS is network file system.
<sgk284> nfs is actually more insecure than samba :)
<Sonobana> samba is for windowshares
<kev_> how can i setup a list of deb's to never upgrade? i'm hoping cmd-line apt-get, the update manager, and synaptic will respect this
<aaronshaf_> Thanks guys
<aaronshaf_> Grace and peace!
<Kyral> !pin
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kyral
<gnomefreak> !pinning
<ubotu> [pinning]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<_jason> ubotu: tell kev_ about pinning
<kev_> thanks!
<alien9391> hi
<Cryptid> I have a XFX Geforce 6600 PCIe Graphic Card from where and how do i get and install the Drivers for it????
<CmaX> sheesh... complicated... so i need both universe and multiverse?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cryptid about nvidia
<alien9391> I have problems with using an sb audigy 2zs pcmcia card
<alien9391> anyone has idea?
<skunk_eyed> who sings best of you again?
<aaronshaf_> Using Ubuntu's built-in tool, I did a samba share. how do I access it from my other Ubuntu machine?
<Cryptid> gnomefreak, i am already reading that page but i am unable to find ne thing regarding a Geforce 6600 card,,, if i install nvidia-glx help me solve my problem???
<[blah`] > how do I install a program that I downloaded (zendIDE to be specific)?
<erchache> i install freenx from snakeoillabs and when client open window start close
<zebraFusion> What's the best way to transfer files between systems?
<[blah`] > I have extracted it to a tmp dir
<zebraFusion> On the network
<[blah`] > and now want to install
<zebraFusion> Both running Ubuntu
<erchache> anybody runs freenx?
<DUMAiSO> Is there anyway to install a dapper package in breezy?
<_jason> erchache: you can get freenx through seveas' repository
<_jason> ubotu: tell erchache about freenx
<erchache> ok
<Zoroaster> how do I move to root in the command line/
<Zoroaster> cd something?
<carpediem> Zoroaster: cd /
<Zoroaster> cd \
<_jason> Zoroaster: cd /
<Zoroaster> thank you
<erchache> i think i have these repository i need to check it
<carpediem> Zoroaster: no \ in Linux...that's windows. ;)
<dabaR> zebraFusion: best for what? easiness? sftp, you can install openssh-server if you want remote login, or install vsftpd if you want just file transfer. Then use Places>Connect to Server to connect, it iwll open a nautilus window with your files for you.
<flodine> anyone know how to mount a ipod in openbox wm?
<DUMAiSO> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<erchache> i use these....its correctg
<zebraFusion> dabaR: What commands would I use if I already have an sshserver on one of them?
<erchache> i install server
<erchache> on a p4 ubuntu breezy
<erchache> and client on my powerbook
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<erchache> my powerbook opens connection but windows open and inmediately close....
<erchache> _jason
<dabaR> zebraFusion: Just use the gnome menu on the top of your screen. Places>Connect to Server>SSH, it mounts it as a network drive.
<_jason> erchache: which window opens and immediately closes?
<Ralith> I'm running dapper on an Acer Aspire 9500 laptop, and I can't boot without acpi disabled.
<iGad_bigdisk_> hmz... so close... and yet so far from a working ubuntu server :(
<erchache> nxclient
<zebraFusion> dabaR: GUIs are nice but I'd like to learn how to do it in terminal, do you have any guides or antyhign i could read?
<erchache> _jason:nxclient
<Zoroaster> why is it that when I type ls, the list is color coded, but dir outpout is not
<Ralith> As in, it locks up immediatley after leaving grub
<iGad_bigdisk_> entire OS succesfully installed... but grub just refuses to work
<dabaR> zebraFusion: "man sftp", "username@sftp ip.of.other.comp", put, get.
<dabaR> !nfs
<ubotu> hmm... nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<_jason> Zoroaster: because there is an alias setup for ls to use --color, while for dir there is no such alias
<dabaR> zebraFusion: if you want to learn something really useful^
<_jason> erchache: I use http://www.nomachine.com/ client on windows and it works fine, what is snakeoillabs?
<skunk_eyed> how do i get alsa to work? if i go to gstreamer config and test it says some error about a pipeline if i seect alsa
<dabaR> zebraFusion: that has no aplication in a 2 computer network, though:)
<Zoroaster> msg _jason ok
<the_bling> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<zebraFusion> dabaR, I do :] 
<Zoroaster> _jason, ok
<Witigonen> Hey everyone.  I have a friend who borked his sudoer file.  There was a malformed line.  Then he deleted the line by booting into the livecd and it was still giving the error, and I have no idea what he can do.  Any ideas?
<nico881> what is gam_server?
<dabaR> zebraFusion: good, then you can tell me all about it, and provide tech support for me when you learn about nfs.
<erchache> _jason: i have installed freenx like ubuntu wiki says
<zebraFusion> dabaR, I'm trying to learn amerature systems administration... I already have my ssh server and apache running, also, a vnc server in case I can't cut it in ssh.
<skunk_eyed> how do i get alsa to work? if i go to gstreamer config and test it says some error about a pipeline if i seect alsa
<erchache> _jason: forgive snakeoillabs
<_jason> Witigonen: make it look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<Ralith> !tell skunk_eyed about w32codecs
<nico881> any idea why is it running, and seems to access one of my filesystems?
<Ralith> !tell skunk_eyed about mp3
<aaronshaf_> I'm having trouble connecting to a samba share on my other machine. I'm giving it the right password but it won't accept it
<nico881>  /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<skunk_eyed> Ralith, it isn't mp3s i am worried about, but alsa
<the_bling> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Witigonen> _jason, thanks.
<erchache> any specific channel for nomachine or freenx?
<Ralith> I'm running dapper on an Acer Aspire 9500 laptop, and I can't boot without acpi=off on the kernel command line; the system locks up solidly as soon as the kernel starts to load. As this laptop appears to depend on acpi to enable the wireless card, among other things, it's rather important to get it working. Any ideas as to how to do so?
<dabaR> ya, that is actually funny, ubotu, a compilation oof binary drivers.
<_jason> erchache: if the client you download for mac isn't starting, you should email nomachine about it
<dabaR> You should not compile binary programs, ubotu, that is simply wrong.
<erchache> _jason: ok
<erchache> _jason: i have a old machine with ubuntu
<erchache> im going to test with it.....see later
<dabaR> see
<dabaR> XD
<meandu> is there a command for checking your version of ubuntu
<dabaR> no, you must not know that.
<bunghole> hi, i am planning on buying a sata2 drive, and I wanted to know if ubuntu breezy with the 2.6 kernel has sata support built in (my mobo supports sata1 but guy said you can use a jumper on sata2 drive and make it work with sata1 controller)
<_jason> meandu: lsb_release -a
<the_bling> meandu: howabout uname -r
<meandu> i only have woarty and i did a "distro update", i'm afraid it won't boot right...last time i did a distro update it screwed stuff up
<bunghole> I don't want to have to come across problem after having purchased the drive
<the_bling> thats the kernel version
<nico881> how come that i can't umount a filesystem (says busy), when fuser find no process using it?
<dabaR> meandu: what did your /etc/apt/sources.list look like when you were upgrading?
<meandu> umm i used the one supplied here....
<bunghole> nickrud, man mount look for anything that says 'force' or use -f
<meandu> i was using the hoary sources
<bunghole> s/nickrud/nico881
<meandu> what does lsb_release -a
<meandu> do
<gnomefreak> meandu: shows you the version of ubuntu you are running
<meandu> oh ok thanks
<bunghole> anyone know about my sata question?
<bunghole> doea the stock 2.6 kernel contain support for it, or do ineed to do something special
<nico881> bunghole, i know the unmount can be forced but my question is *why* does it consider that it's used while fuser can't find any process?
<meandu> i checked it, says 5.04
<meandu> should i update to 5.10 now
<nico881> s/used/busy
<[blah`] > can anybody help me to install zend studio?
<meandu> what is zend studio
<_jason> ubotu: tell meandu about breezy
<[blah`] > meandu, zendIDE
<bunghole> nico881, mabe console current directory is selected, do cd / or something try again, make sure no procs are running
<bunghole> which i guess you already did
<meandu> anyone here play Counterstrike on Ubuntu?
<[blah`] > meandu, is there a counterstrike for Ubuntu?
<[blah`] > ?!?
<meandu> theres counterstrike for linux
<meandu> i believe
<maghu> setxkbmap
<maghu> Error loading new keyboard description
<[blah`] > have you played it?
<maghu> what should I do to be able to use setxkbmap?
<meandu> no, but my friend runs a dedicated counterstrike server on his ubuntu machine
<PantyInspector> do you have to play it through wine or something?
<meandu> nah man
<Mullvalen> I cant copy some files because the filenames has "invalid encoding". How can i come pass that?
<meandu> there should be an official release for linux, like unreal tournament
<[blah`] > where can I get the linux version?
<meandu> ill look
<dwango> there's a counterstrike dedicated server
<dwango> no client
<meandu> mom
<meandu> haha
<dwango> you'll have to use wine
<[blah`] > Is wine any good?
<cyphase> if i was going to make a subdomain for a tech help wiki, what should i call it?
<[blah`] > last time I tried it was 5 years ago and It took forever to open notepad
<dwango> there is a fork of wine called Cedega that is geared towards game playing
<dwango> www.transgaming.com
<cyphase> http://techhelp.cyphase.com/ ?
<maghu> I am completely stuck with setxkbmap. Can anyone help me?
<dwango> its not free, though
<CmaX> i have a fat32 partition ... but can't find it or mount it...
<CmaX> it's windows name was 'BIG'
<Zoroaster> I have a Canon i850 printer connected to my machine (usb) it works in windows, what are the chances of me making it work in Ubuntu 5.10, the printer wizard did not seem to detect it
<dyrne> [blah`] : when it works shouldnt really be any slower than windows sometimes faster even
<meandu> nah man! theres a linux port
<dyrne> [blah`] : when it works :)
<maghu> cmax: have you tried fdisk -l?
<Mullvalen> I cant copy some files because the filenames has "invalid encoding". How can i come pass that?
<meandu> u just need to get the half-life port too it seems
<bjorninge> Ehm, installed xlibs from brrezy source now, running dapper. WHY isn't xlibs in dapper?
<meandu> http://www.counter-strike.net/linux_full.html
<CmaX> maghu, no
<CmaX> should i ?
<meandu> does anyone know how to update from 5.05, to 5.10?
<Zoroaster> I checked the Canon website and found no drivers for linux.
<meandu> do i do a distro update?
<derek_> Hi
<ynze_> hello hello.. just got Ubuntu starting! Great after several other linux versions and AIX...
<maghu> mullvalen: use the proper tool for it, for example "cp" from command line.
<Mullvalen> ok
<maghu> cmax: give it a try
<derek_> I'm required to edit ~/.xinitrc file, but it doesn't exist on my system. Is this normal? And should I create one if it does not exist?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell meandu about upgrade
<dyrne> meandu: easiest way is to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list change everything 'hoary' to 'breezy' then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then pray :)
<CmaX> maghu: okay, i go to file browser and double click sdc5 and sdc1 (which is what fdisk -l told me about) ...
<CmaX> but i can't open them
<[blah`] > meandu, that is server, not client
<trollboy> has there been any recent revelations?
<CmaX> maghu, need to mount first or something?
<[blah`] > trollboy you mean howard stern revelations?
<trollboy> No I meant with ubuntu
<derek_> I'm required to edit ~/.xinitrc file, but it doesn't exist on my system. Is this normal? And should I create one if it does not exist?
<meandu> then pray! i'm agnostic!
<meandu> jk
<meandu> blah, i'm sure theres a port somewwhere
<bjorninge> meandu: ehm, we have a new distro updater-program in the repos u know
<meandu> i bet they dont develop it anymoer like source or cz
<maghu> derek: it is normal, now your x is initialized by the system-wide xinitrc. if you create one, it will be used (in most cases), so be careful
<[blah`] > I am installing a program, and  when I run ./configure on it I get checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 3238: lex: command not found
<[blah`] > configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<bjorninge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119637
<dyrne> meandu: you will worship Ubuntu or bad things will happen.  he is a jealous god
<[blah`] > Is that a missing dependance?
<maghu> blah: install the package called flex
<[blah`] > thanks maghu
<maghu> cmax: did fdisk -l said that those two particions are the fat ones?
<meandu> hahaaaaaaa i thought were supposed to worship humanity. call me secularr humanist bob
<meandu> holy crap i had no idea ubuntu was so huge...671 users!
<apokryphos> it's quite popular, yes :)
<apokryphos> meandu: more in #kubuntu
<alien9391> How to install codec plugins for totem ?
<apokryphos> alien9391: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<bunghole> if i install a sata drive in the system, and install ubuntu, will it support it automatically or  would I need to so some special stuff
<maghu> can anyone help me with my setxkbmap problem? I cannot setxkbmap anymore
<alien9391> thx
<bunghole> !sata
<ubotu> bunghole: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<derek_> :(
<sovin> does anyone know where the java sdk (1.4.2+) is in ubuntu? I'm trying to install Bluej, a java compiler/editor, and i need to find the tools.jar file.
<meandu> totem is a joke if u ask me
<CmaX> dang .. can't get it mounted... actually, can't even see it... i'm seeing the wrong disk (twice)
<CmaX> meandu, i don't really know, but i just got vlc ...
<CmaX> works like a charm playing lost episodes
<meandu> vlc is hardcore, off the foshizz
<meandu> lost episodes of what? the wonder years/
<CmaX> of lost
<bunghole> doesn't anyone know about sata
<meandu> land of the lost
<meandu> anyone remember that show
<bunghole> i feel like im on ignore or something
<bunghole> :(
<meandu> sorry bro
<meandu> whats the deal
<meandu> whats sata
<bunghole> serial ATA drivers
<bunghole> drives*
<meandu> oh
<meandu> why is that important
<meandu> (not trying to be an ass)
<CmaX> /dev/sdc1  <- is that a SATA drive? as opposed to, say, hdc1 ?
<maghu> bunghole: try it. it depends on kernel settings
<bunghole> I want to purchase one but I want to be sure it is supported properly under ubuntu
<bunghole> maghu, yes exactly, now you're tlaking
<bunghole> so do i need to do special stuff, or the 2.6 stock kernel will automagically support it
<bunghole> will the debian installer recognize my sata controller/drive
<gnomefreak> !sata
<maghu> cmax: sdc1 is your third scsi disk's first partition, which may or may not actually be really scsi
<bunghole> or sorry, ubuntu-installer
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<sovin> i'm still here >_>
<OPP-Laptop> can anyone give me a hand with ndiswrapper + dapper + broadcom wireless card? i have it working (obviously) but when i reboot it doesnt work and i have to jump through hoops to get it to work :/
<sovin> does anyone know where the java sdk (1.4.2+) is in ubuntu? I'm trying to install Bluej, a java compiler/editor, and i need to find the tools.jar file.
<gnomefreak> sovin: you need multiverse enabled i think
<sovin> opp-laptop: maybe you haven't set it to default?
<lupz> hi, how do i save the iptables rules ?
<bunghole> sovin, I suggest you get the binary version from sun, and extract to /usr/java/ and find tools.jar in there
<maghu> lupz: iptables-save ?
<sovin> gnomefreak: multiverse? what is that? k
<dahump> anyone help a newbie here?
<bunghole> sovin, its a software packatge repository
<sovin> gnomefreak: thanks, i'll do that
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sovin about multiverse
<OPP-Laptop> sovin: i did
<lupz> maghu: it saves to file, but i'm talking of the way to save it as at the next boot the rules i've put are still there
<dahump> anyone help an ubuntu newbie?
<OPP-Laptop> sovin: im using the bcmwl5 driver with ndiswrapper. when i reboot, i notice dmesg is loading a bcm43xx driver by default
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<CmaX> maghu, yeah, it's sata... either way, i'm trying to access files on my IDE drive (2nd partition, FAT32)
<maghu> lupz: write an init script for it.
<bunghole> will the installer recognize my sata controller/drive automatically, the 2.6 kernel.  or do I need to do something special in order to get it working.  I have also hard that sometimes cdrom drives stop working or IDE drives stop working if sata is enabled
<lupz> gnomefreak: btw my problem with skype was that i haven't given the write permission to his config folder .skype (error in backup restoring)
<dahump> ok then, I just installed ubuntu 5.04 but it never asked for a root password
<bunghole> do i need to worry about any of these things?
<apokryphos> dahump: /msg ubotu root
<lupz> maghu: isn't there anything ready that does this ??
<gnomefreak> bunghole: we cant answer that qwuestion some people have problems while others dont
<apokryphos> dahump: short answer: Ubuntu adopts the "sudo" model rather than the conventional root model. They're very similar at the back, but there are some differences. Read the links to find out more.
<maghu> lupz: surely. try apt-cache search iptables, and pick something
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dahump about rootsudo
<lupz> maghu: do you know of any ?
<CmaX> nm... i sorted it out... somehow it didn't properly umount the /mnt/big directory from the last device i pointed it to
<maghu> lupz: do what I said. there are plenty.
<maghu> can anyone help me with my setxkbmap problem? I cannot setxkbmap anymore
<maghu> can anyone help me with my setxkbmap problem? I cannot setxkbmap anymore
<lupz> maghu: a good one ? :)
<maghu> setxkbmap
<maghu> Error loading new keyboard description
<maghu> lupz: I have written my own init script. it depends on your preferences.
<maghu> setxkbmap us
<maghu> Error loading new keyboard description
<maghu> setxkbmap hu
<maghu> Error loading new keyboard description
<maghu> HEEEELP!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> maghu: please stop that.
<maghu> sorry.
<xine> !xine
<ubotu> xine: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !support
<ska-fan> Is there an rss feed for ubuntu breezy updates?
<ubotu> Seveas: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<X-agent> help me pls
<Seveas> ska-fan, ubuntulinux.nl/files/breezy.xml
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<X-agent> how to cange desktop resolution from console
<meandu> anyone know whats up with the Open Office 2.0 splash screen?
<meandu> its xed out?
<apokryphos> X-agent: /msg ubotu resolution
<meandu> anyone else getting that?
<Cube-ness> Hmm.. why cant i get any mono apps to run? monodevelop, tomboy, etc.. they all fail with : System.DllNotFoundException: intl
<Cube-ness> running dapper
<xine> !X-agent
<ubotu> xine: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CmaX> i've just mounted an ntfs partition, but now don't have 'Permissions' for accessing it! ??
<meandu> should i delete Open Office 1.1?
<meandu> if i have 2.0?
<xine> !oo
<ubotu> xine: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<X-agent> !X-agent
<ubotu> X-agent: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !support is not limited to IRC. Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/support for more options.
<apokryphos> xine: please stop abusing the bot.
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Cube-ness> i see in /etc/mono/config  intl points at libc.so.6... but i have no libc.so.6 in /usr/lib
<dyrne> CmaX: try sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/directory
<_lemsx1_> CmaX: somebody should add that to ubotu
<_lemsx1_> dyrne: can you add that to ubotu. they ask that so many times
<_lemsx1_> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<alien9391> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<choi> hello
<alien9391> !dmix
<ubotu> well, dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<_lemsx1_> dyrne: uid=`id -u` is better than using umask=000 ;-)
<ska-fan> Seveas: thanks
<choi> does anyone know how set mysql-connector
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell alien9391 about msg the bot
<brodel> 2000 and newer? what about NT.. :P
<choi> does anyone know how set mysql-connector/j
<alien9391> ok
<superm1> could someone point me over to where I can grab the sources and build deps for an app in repo?  I want to apply a patch, but want to be able to build it the same way ubuntu would
<_lemsx1_> choi: what's mysql-connector?
<alien9391> sorry
<xine> !sudo libxine1c2
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xine
<xine> !libxine1c2
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xine
<choi> mysql connector allow your java application to connect to mysql
<apokryphos> superm1: you can get a copy of the repositories from /msg ubotu sources. You can get the build depends of an app by running sudo apt-get build-dep {application}
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<theplateau> is dapper drake in good condition?
<maghu> superm1: add a deb-src line to your sources.list, and do apt-get source for the source
<_Felix> aloha people
<gnomefreak> theplateau: dapper is broken here
<superm1> okay thanks maghu
<lupz> maghu: /usr/share/doc/iptables/examples/oldinitdscript.gz
<lupz> maghu: that is what i was looking for
<maghu> lupz: okay
<flodine> can someone tell me how to mount my ipod ?
<jace> hey, everytime I try to play a video from mozilla I get (no picture)
<apokryphos> flodine: /msg ubotu ipod
<_Felix> K, i have a problem with my software modem. I downloaded scanmodem.gz, it detected it Motorola SM56. What now, please help?
<maghu> setxkbmap is just does not work for me. what should I try to do?
<flodine>  /msg ubotu ipod
<jace> rofl
<jace> new on irc too?
<gnomefreak> flodine: without the space at the beginning
<lupz> to add/remove scripts from a runlevel the default tool is update-rc.d ?
<flodine>  flodine:/msg ubotu ipod
<jace> wow
<_Felix> K, i have a problem with my software modem. I downloaded scanmodem.gz, it detected it Motorola SM56. What now, please help?
<_Felix> Please
<apokryphos> !tell flodine about ipod
<_Felix> sry for pasting it twice
<jace> :(
<MaxeyPad> is there a way to install packages on a 5.04 livecd
<jace> !help mozilla plugins
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jace about mplayer
<jace> !help mozilla video
<MaxeyPad> i basically want to install gftp while booted from a livecd for my session
<gnomefreak> MaxeyPad: it will only save it while you run that session
<MaxeyPad> i know
<MaxeyPad> I need it for this session only
<gnomefreak> MaxeyPad: sudo apt-get install
<MaxeyPad> i just get errors when I do that
<zebraFusion> Question
<_lemsx1_> choi: wow. when you mentioned Java my eyes started bleeding... sorry, don't (and don't want to) know about it
<gnomefreak> MaxeyPad: cant find package?
<zebraFusion> How can I copy files from my Windows partion to my Linux partition
<MaxeyPad> no can't stat package list
<_jason> jace: what are you looking for?
<MaxeyPad> its a 5.04 livecd
<Exussum> Hey - just wondering how i can make my sound card work in all programs - atm wine and mplayer dont like it - Beep and totem are fine with it
<dabaR> zebraFusion: mount it, then copy files over
<linuxusr50> !no sound card detected
<ubotu> linuxusr50: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jace> _jason: I just wanna be able to play videos in mozilla, I've downloaded so many video players with synaptic.  But still nothing.
<zebraFusion> dabaR, it's moutned, but it looks like it's protected.
<_lemsx1_> choi: but you can use ODBC for it (unixodbc is simple to get working and it comes with a mysql odbc connector)
<_jason> jace: have you tried mplayer and mplayer plugin?
<zebraFusion> dabaR, (It has a lock on the folder) :x
<gnomefreak> MaxeyPad: with live cd you have a minimal choice in packages. try synaptic
<_lemsx1_> choi: or there is a libmysql odbc package ... ;-)
<matt3> how do i get my second ati card to power my second monitor?
<jace> I downloaded mplayer, but I have no idea if I also downloaded the right plugin
<MaxeyPad> synaptic is also broken it appears
<_jason> jace: mozilla-mplayer, you probably want w32codecs as well, do you know how to get those?
<gnomefreak> MaxeyPad: than you wont be installing anything it looks like
<linuxusr50> !help no sound card detected
<zebraFusion> dabaR, I can copy files but they have the lock on the icon... I'm not sure what that means
<jace> can I get it from synaptic?
<gnomefreak> jace: ubotu sent you info on mplayer
<_jason> jace: you can get mozilla-mplayer from synaptic.  I will have the bot tell you about w32codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell jace about w32codecs
<jace> okay, I've already installed that from synaptic
<jace> but it's still not player
<dabaR> zebraFusion: means you can not write to the disk.
<_jason> jace: what do you mean?
<zebraFusion> dabaR, so if I'm just copying files does that matter?
<MaxeyPad> fixed haha, no dns servers for whatever reason
<jace> I've got a x64 amd processor so I'm running x64 linux, does that make a difference?
<_jason> jace: yes, that means you won't be able to use w32codecs
<dabaR> zebraFusion: if it works, do not fix it.
<jace> okay, so theres noway I can currently view these videos?
<zebraFusion> dabaR, I'm just woried that after I copy the files there will be some error.
<zebraFusion> Like I cannot write to those files even though they're on my linux partition.
<jace> !help amd64 video codec
<humbraro> !help backups
<humbraro> !backup
<jace> !help chroot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, humbraro
<robotgeek> jace, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<imactest1> does anyone know howto change brightness on an imac running ubuntu?
<_jason> jace: there are two options that I know of, chroot and comoiling vlc with support for wmv
<imactest1> i can adjust gamma but no brightness
<jace> chroot involves installing 32 bit linux correct?
<dabaR> zebraFusion: it should be fine, how is it?
<humbraro> does anybody have  a recommendation for backup software that can handle backing up mysql, regular files, and supports cd burning?  Extra points for aGUI interface :)
<choi> where is  ODBC for it unixodbc
<_jason> jace: yep
<jace> _jason: how difficult is that?  I think you said you've never done it before?
<_jason> jace: nope, never done it
<jace> _jason: any idea where I could find a help page on how to do it?  I'm reading into it right now and it says it's done by using a linux vserver
<theplateau> i can download kde in ubuntu right?
<theplateau> i dont have to have kubuntu
<_jason> jace: I've seen a guide on the forum, you can try the wiki too.  ubuntuforums.org wiki.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> theplateau: yes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<theplateau> cool
<theplateau> my bsd box just messed up bad
<theplateau> so im going back to ubuntu :P
<imactest1> does anyone know howto change brightness on an imac running ubuntu?
<jxay> come si fa per ascoltare la radio
<X-Agent> !uninstal office
<ubotu> X-Agent: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imactest1> weet iemand hoe je de brightness verandert op een imac
<humbraro> !help bacula
<robotgeek> !info bacula
<ubotu> bacula: (Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package)), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.36.3-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<robotgeek> imactest1: the buttons don't work?
<imactest1> imacs dont have buttons
<robotgeek> imactest1: i meant the ones on the keyboard (might be wrong, never seen one)
<imactest1> what buttons on the keyboard
<imactest1> ?
<damnformats> volume buttons
<robotgeek> imactest1: okay, i take it there are none. my bad (own a powerbook)
<X-Agent> how to remove openoffice
<imactest1> im on one of them old imac G3 266mhzs
<X-Agent> i was type apt-get remove office
<robotgeek> X-Agent: adept and search for openoffice, and remove it
<imactest1> the blue things
<robotgeek> imactest1: ah
<damnformats> :(
<MaxeyPad> okay, ON THE LIVECD how can I load up a new package (gftp)
<damnformats> xine still wont play anything
<MaxeyPad> just for my session
<inf3rno> hi all =) -- am fairly new to ubuntu, and have a quick question. (using kubuntu) -- i'm trying to get avi/wmv/other videos to play, and i've followed the faq's from the wiki regarding installing the various codecs. however, when i try to load any video file in Totem, i receive a message that says it cannot open the file for writing. i've seen an another faq that this means i am missing Esound, but apt-get says i have the latest
<MaxeyPad> I have internet connectivity, the livecd is fully loaded. When I try to open synaptic I just get an error
<dabaR> MaxeyPad: what is it telling you?
<iGad_bigdisk_> jace: I'm looking for a guide to run 32 bit apps on x64 linux as well... If you find any, let me know :)
<MaxeyPad> its having an issue "stat-ing the packages"
<lupz> how do i update breezy to dabber ?
<MaxeyPad> its like the online archives are broken
<inf3rno> anyone know why i might be getting that Totem error? i have the latest esound installed
<iGad_bigdisk_> -sigh- ... why is copying small files allways so damn slow :(
<zebraFusion> totem blows. :x
<benji_> hey guys are some of the repositories down?
<ws008> hi
<angkor> @inferno: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<inf3rno> angkor - thanks =D
<jace> _jason: thanks for the help jason
<whiter> benji
<whiter> apt-get update
<dylan_> when using samba:  when i want to have 2 server PCs acting as clients to one another, do i have to add usernames of both computers to each computer, so that each computer has an equal number of identical usernames?
<benji_> whiter  thanks but i have tried that
<X-Agent> thanks all
<X-Agent> bye
<benji_> it gives me issues when i try apt-get upgrade
<whiter> paste?
<benji_> or apt-get kontact
<whiter> its apt-get update anyway...
<Phazeman> i'm trying to fight my nvidia driver without any success. can someone please help ?
<Phazeman> it's dapper... once i've upgraded it's got mad
<_lemsx1_> Phazeman: lol... what's the issue?
<inf3rno> anyone know why i might be getting no/distorted sound when playing a .wmv file in totem vs perfect sound when playing an .avi? does it have entirely to do with how the file is encoded or is there  anything i can check on setting-wise?
<benji_> whiter: many thanks but i have tried update
<_lemsx1_> Phazeman: nvidia in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Phazeman> _lemsx1_: no matter what i do it never success to start. also, the module "nvidia" doesn't exist
<Phazeman> _lemsx1_: yes
<benji_> whiter: it does not update, looks like it is but dunt for some reason
<Phazeman> _lemsx1_: all i have in modules is nvidia_agp
<flodine> can someone tell me the the mount point for ipod that ubuntu uses
<Phazeman> flodine: usually its in /media
<robotgeek> flodine: should be in /media
<Phazeman> _lemsx1_: any idea ?
<xxenon> Phazeman - uname -r
<Phazeman> xxenon: mishka@angelina:~$ uname -r
<Phazeman> 2.6.15-15-386
<_lemsx1_> Phazeman: you are missing the nvidia module... not sure what package has that in dapper
<flodine> robotgeek well i can unmount it under media but cant remount it
<Phazeman> _lemsx1_: i've tried them all.. no help :(
<xxenon> Phazeman - apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-15-386
<Phazeman> it's not in nvidia-glx nor nvidia-settings
<egkamp> how does one go about clearing the history on the totem movie viewer?  (ver  1.2.0)
<Phazeman> xxenon: sec
<benji_> whiter: hey mate when i try and update using software update i get "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnupg/gnupg_1.4.1-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<benji_>   Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] "
<flodine> help gnome mount the ipod fine but when in openbox nothing need to know the mount point for the ipod
<_lemsx1_> Phazeman: the module should be in xorg-module-nvidia or something like that
<Phazeman> xxenon: YAY !!! thanks much ! it did it !!!
<inf3rno> anyone know why i might be getting no/distorted sound when playing a .wmv file in totem vs perfect sound when playing an .avi? does it have entirely to do with how the file is encoded or is there  anything i can check on setting-wise? i do have the w32 codecs installed from following hte faq's
<xxenon> Phazeman - np
<Phazeman> _lemsx1_: got it solved. thanks
<_lemsx1_> Phazeman: how?
<flodine> next ? anyone on 64 bit and have a nvidia card installed
<Phazeman> _lemsx1_: linux_restricted_modules
<Phazeman> it wasn't installed
<_lemsx1_> Phazeman: ah, you were missing the linux restricted modules... i see
<Phazeman> dang... it rewritten all my kde settings
<Phazeman> grrr
<Phazeman> yeah
<LinuxJones> Hi everyone
<benji_> anyone! when i try and update using software update i get "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnupg/gnupg_1.4.1-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb" any thoughts???
<Seveas> works fine for me..
<_lemsx1_> benji_: when was your last apt-get update ?
<Seveas> try again
<dabaR> benji_: comment out the security repo in your sources.list update your package list, uncomment the security repo, update again.
<flodine> mount point for ipod anyone
<dabaR> That fixed it a few times.
<benji_> _lemsxl_: about  5 mins ago
<_lemsx1_> benji_: caching issues perhaps? are you using a proxy?
<benji_> _lemsxl_: i dont use a proxy
<benji_> dabaR: can i ask where that file is?
<sapo> hi all, i ve installed dapper and xgl just now.. but this thing is restart the X server when i press shift + backspace, how do i disable this?
<varsendagger> how do i make a symlink form one program file to the default  in cli?
<varsendagger> the default /usr/bin
<varsendagger> i mean
<apokryphos> varsendagger: ln -s target linkname
<Alexi5> wazzup
<dabaR> benji_: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" look for the line with security in the URL.
<varsendagger> the target would be /usr/bin
<varsendagger> right
<Alexi5> the linux of champions
<varsendagger> apokryphos,
<Alexi5> ubuntu
<apokryphos> varsendagger: you want to make a symlink to /usr/bin? :/
<Alexi5> how can i install zend studio on ubuntu
<_lemsx1_> bbl
<CmaX> ubote tell me about skype
<CmaX> ubuto tell me about skype
<CmaX> ?
<sapo> damit restarted again
<varsendagger> no i want to symlink a program to /usr/bin
<amphi> !tell CmaX about skype
<CmaX> ta
<apokryphos> varsendagger: you mean you want to put a link *in* /usr/bin to your program?
<varsendagger> yes yes
<beniamino> dumb question: if i download source with apt-get source, where does it get put?
<rlo> nick redir
<amphi> varsendagger: where is your program?
<apokryphos> varsendagger: then   ln -s /path/to/actual/program /usr/bin/programname
<sapo> asking again, my X server is restarting when i press shift + backspace, how can i disable this?
<sapo> just installed dapper and xgl
<benji_> dabaR: i have commented themn out and now ger "ttp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/Release.gpg: Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] "
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit who can help
<dabaR> benji_: remove the gb. from the lines.
<benji_> dabaR: al the lines?
<apokryphos> sapo: xgl is highly experimental.
<Badcel> hello, is there someone who can tell me, why me system freezes after a random time, if i play enemy territory (a 3d shooter)... there is no chance in changing console or restarting the computer
<dabaR> benji_: try.
<sapo> apokryphos, i know, it is working.. but my X server restarts with shift + backspace.. it restarted a lot of times :(
<apokryphos> sapo: (i) out of interest, how are you finding it -- working well? (ii) when would you ever press shift+backspace :/
<dahump> dumb question here; when I am reading a man page in bash and I get to the end of the page, what key do I press to return to the prompt?
<amphi> dahump: q
<Badcel> i have no clue, reinstalled the game, searched the logs, changed the bios, checked the xorg.conf, checked the game configs, but I can not find anything
<sapo> apokryphos, its working perfectly
<dahump> dumb question here; when I am reading a man page in bash and I get to the end of the page, what key do I press to return to the prompt?
<inf3rno> should/would the Debian version of VLC media player (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/) work with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<apokryphos> sapo: might be worth asking in #xgl-ubuntu and/or #ubuntu-xgl
<Badcel> q
<kameron> what are the gtk dev packages called? i'm doing tons of searching, can't find the package i need.
<Xenguy> dahump: q == quit
<sapo> apokryphos, i press shift + backspace when i m typing some uppercase stuff and mistype something, then i dont release shift and just press backspace
<dahump> that's right, i forgot, thank you
<shackan> anybody got amarok to work on dapper ?
<dahump> In debian, I was hitting print screen key and it was working.
<apokryphos> shackan: yup
<benji_> dabaR: works now many thanks
<shackan> apokryphos: what engine are you using ?
<apokryphos> xine
<benji_> dabaR: have added the securaty back in and still works
<benji_> dabaR: ur a legend many thanks
<Xenguy> dahump: you only have to remember 'h' for 'help'; then you remember everything :-)
<shackan> apokryphos: same here, but I don't get any sound, amarok just skips all the tracks without playing
<dahump> boy is my face red
<shackan> apokryphos: ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> shackan: considering they're the same thing....
<dahump> okay then, another dumb one. apt-get can't seem to find any files that I ask for
<apokryphos> shackan: what version are you using?
<r0xoR> misfit_toy - supporz
<inf3rno> anyone know if the Debian version of VLC media player (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/) should work with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<x10z> hello, what is the webbrowser named in "sudo apt-get install ?
<shackan> apokryphos: amarok 1.3.8 and the latest dapper
<apokryphos> shackan: try upgrading to 1.4.1
<apokryphos> *1.4beta
<Xenguy> dahump: is you /etc/apt/sources.list file configured?
<deflux> Is there a way to install the Sun JDK onto ubuntu?
<apokryphos> it's very stable, I'd say
<dahump> mayhaps not.
<shackan> apokryphos:  beta ? it is not in the repo is it ?
<Xenguy> !tell dahump about easysource
<benji_> inf3rno: there iss a ubuntu version of VLC
<shackan> deflux: yap, I installed the JDK today...
<apokryphos> shackan: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta1.php
<sapo> omg i m going crazy with all those restarts
<rewt_> Awwright
<rewt_> googadegoogade goooo
<shackan> apokryphos: except I'm not with kubuntu.. let's try..
<dolson> does anyone know how to permanently disable that slow keys stuff in Gnome? short of modifying the source code...?
<rewt_> ah heh heh
<apokryphos> shackan: it doesn't matter.
<CmaX> !tell me what's the difference between debian packages and ubuntu packages
<CmaX> come on uboto, it's a simple question!
<kameron> lol CmaX
<CmaX> i wonder if ubuto could become self-learning
<apokryphos> CmaX: ubuntu packages are built for ubuntu, debian packages are built for debian.
<apokryphos> simple indeed :)
<kameron> mand debian packages will work fine.
<kameron> many
<CmaX> apokryphos, yeah, makes sense, but i thought ubuntu was based on debian
<CmaX> kameron, interesting..
<apokryphos> it is, but it's not the same as debian
<apokryphos> !relationship
<ubotu> rumour has it, relationship is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<CmaX> i'm busy getting skype, and was surprized to see that it's recommended in the wiki to download the FC3 package and then convert it with alien
<dolson> CmaX: if there's a deb, try that first.. I would
<dahump> hmmm. all of the urls in my sources.list file say "restricted"
<dahump> is ubotu a bot?
<Xenguy> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<makaveli> lol
<makaveli> mah homie
<dahump> !ubotu
<Phazeman> looks like kuickshow doesn't want to see my jpg files at all !!! this is the strangest thing i've ever seen in kubuntu ever ! coild someone please give me a clue about how to fix it ?
<Phazeman> s/coild/could
<dahump> apt-get install bitchx
<x10z> hello, what is the webbrowser Opera named in "sudo apt-get install ?
<shackan> apokryphos: IT WORKS!!!
<dahump> hey all, I went to easy source (thank you), and generated a sources.list but they all say restricted, anyone know wtf?
<amphi> dahump: irssi is better than bitchx IMHO
<shackan> apokryphos: THANKS :D
<SaLoMoN> xchat rulez
<kameron> x10z, you keep asking odd questions, what are you trying to find out?
<dahump> thanks, amphi
<amphi> SaLoMoN: not in console it doesn't
<Phazeman> anyone please ? i'm kinda clueless here
<peter__> hello
<amphi> Phazeman: is the extension uppercase?
<apokryphos> shackan: cool :)
<peter__> I need help to figure out how to play DVDs
<Phazeman> amphi: nop
<x10z> hello, what is the webbrowser Opera named in "sudo apt-get install"        sudo apt-get install opera" dont work
<amphi> Phazeman: dunno, I use gthumb & gqview
<dyrne> x10z: could be wrong but opera is not free dont think its there
<amphi> x10z: apt-cache search opera
<dyrne> x10z: its free but not free
<peter__> Does anyone have problems with DVD playing?
<makaveli> its show bunch of stuff right there
<Phazeman> amphi: i'm on kde... it's kinda good to use KDE apps for it...
<amphi> Phazeman: you have gimp installed?
<Phazeman> amphi: yeah
<Phazeman> amphi: and it opens it right
<Phazeman> no problems
<peter__> Anyone play DVDs?
<Phazeman> but not the kuickshow
<amphi> Phazeman: then you have many of the libs that gthumb and gqview depend on already, FWIW
<makaveli> peter__ i do
<FiNeX> hi
<amphi> peter__: no, no one ;)
<Ofe> !eth0
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ofe
<inf3rno> hrmmm... anyone know why i'd be getting perfect .wmv video in totem but very wretched audio... but perfect audio in VLC player w/ no video? any thoughts?
<peter__> makaveli, I can't read them
<Phazeman> anyone else having problems with kuickshow ?
<amphi> !tell peter__ about dvd
<kameron> Phazeman, no, but i generally use gwenview
<linuxusr50> x10z,  go to www.opera.com for the download.
<peter__> Is gwenview a dvd player?
<x10z> i will do
<peter__> Is it just me or does Totem suck?
<kameron> x10z, the package name is "opera".. you just may not have it in your /etc/apt/source.list.
<kameron> !tell x10z about easysource
<peter__> What programs do you guys use to play dvds?
<kameron> peter__, totem isn't bad
<kameron> peter__, mplayer
<peter__> I get cannot read DVD errors when I try totem
<theplateau> mplayer for teh win
<makaveli> what does it say
<dahump> so, I have a list of sources, how do I replace the sources.list file in my etc/apt directory?
<kameron> sucks peter__ i haven't really used totem for a couple years. tried mplayer?
<makaveli> maybe dvd drive is not installed property
<dahump> I tried to replace, it wouldn't allow that
<kameron> dahump, sudo
<peter__> It says totem could not play dvd://
<Phazeman> kameron: thanks,.... going to look about what is the problem
<dahump> well, I was editing in the file browser (gui).
<kameron> !tell peter__ about dvd
<amphi> peter__: mplayer has always worked well for me
<Ofe> hmm... if dial-up has pppconfig then what does adsl have?
<Badcel> what does s.th like "ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ]  (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled." in dmesg mean?
<peter__> "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install corresponding plugins"
<kameron> peter__, i know, read what ubotu told you
<amphi> peter__: for dvd? try installing libdvdread and libdvdcss
<peter__> Who is ubotu?
<qiv> goodevening. I just tried to update to dapper, but I got troubles with nvidia-glx: rename involves overwriting  rename involves overwriting /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib32/libGL.so.mesax something like that
<amphi> peter__: a bot
<qiv> any one an idea what i could do?
<r0xoR> hahahh! http://steak.istheshit.net/
<makaveli> Its my homie
<r0xoR> http://ubuntu.istheshit.net/
<whiter> qiv dapper isnt a good idea atm
<peter__> If someone is interested could they help me privately in a seperate window.  This communication is crazy.
<whiter> and you probably wont get much support for it
<qiv> whiter, too late ;)
<inf3rno> for anyone's reference, i fixed my wmv sound issue in totem by doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25668&highlight=wmv+bad+sound
<navarone> peter__, ubotu is the channel bot
<qiv> whiter, i just heard from a friend using it on a pbook that it is now stable enough ...
<whiter> i wouldnt think so
<whiter> are you using Flight4 ?
<Xnos> hi someone knows how install cddb?
<qiv> never heard about flight 4
<navarone> xnos afaik cddb is an online database
<WildTangent> anyone know why my page up, page down, home and end keys wouldnt be working for page navigation?
<whiter> flight4 is the latest release of dapper
<whiter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<_Uwo_> one more q: why is the quality of small wmv streams so bad: example: mms://wmedia.siol.net/SiOL/info/20060218_3_prihod_pticje_gripedomace.wmv.
<dabaR> The guy says I'm a legend:)
<Xnos> navarone, yes , but install some plugins for work with sound juicer or else
<qiv> whiter, then probably ... i just changed the sources.list to dapper everywhere and did dist-upgrade
<Xnos> navarone, like a cddb plugin for sound juicer
<sizzam> i have a command that if i paste into a terminal window, it executes and stays loaded after i close the terminal window, but if i paste into a Run window, its as if it closes as soon as the command finishes executing
<navarone> xnos try search in synapric for cddb
<WildTangent> anyone know why my page up, page down, home and end keys wouldnt be working for page navigation?
<Gunblade> Hey all, I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on an apple G3 computer. I am wondering how do I set it to have the CTRL button as right click...seeing as my mouse has one button
<dougsko> hi guys
<Xnos> navarone, already install cddb package
<kameron> Gunblade, have you tried f10 or f11 or somethnig? i think it's mapped to right click.
<Gunblade> kameron: Nope...
<kameron> Gunblade, hmmm, okay. just a sec, i might have an answer for you.
<amphi> Gunblade: I did that on an ibook
<dougsko> im thinking about installing ekiga from the dapper repository, but it says it's gonna nee to remove tons of stuff  including linux-image-386 and linux-restriced-modules. is this a really bad idea?
<dahump> Thanks everyone, I think my problem is solved...
<inf3rno> later all! =)
<Gunblade> amphi: I only wish I had an ibook, this is a big upgrade from OS9 <_<;
<Hostile> I followed this tutorial to set up my fglrx drivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<WildTangent> anyone know why my page up, page down, home and end keys wouldnt be working for page navigation?
<navarone> Xnos what is prob then?
<Hostile> yet when X starts it says No screens found, fglrx module not found
<kameron> Gunblade, sudo dumpkeys --keys-only > /etc/mykeys
<Hostile> but modprobe fglrx shows its there
<ryanakca> hmm... anybody know of a GIMP 2.2.10 repository for Ubuntu/Kubuntu Breezy?
<bthornton> If I burn a *.iso file to a CD-RW, will the disc cease to be rewritable?
<whiter> no
<Hostile> bthornton: Nope
<Hostile> just erase it
<Gunblade> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal <- i get that error when starting the terminal
<sizzam> bthornton: burning an iso file should be just the same as burning any other kind of data
<dougsko> ryanakca, the dapper repository has it
<amphi> Gunblade: this might be of use: http://www.miketec.org/ibook/
<bthornton> That's what I thought, but I burned an ISO file to a mini DVD-RW and now when I try to write to it, the Gnome CD Burner app asks me to put a different CD in.
<WildTangent> anyone know why my page up, page down, home and end keys wouldnt be working for page navigation?
<Hostile> bthornton: you have to ERASE it first
<navarone> WildTangent, were they working before?
<bthornton> Hostile: Yes, and the Gnome burner usually volunteers to do that for me.
<ryanakca> dougsko: Can I install it without having to upgrade my whole system?
<Gunblade> ok wow...firefox wont start up...
<WildTangent> not that i can remember, no
<Gunblade> This is troublesome
<dougsko> ryanakca, yes
<ryanakca> kk....
<dougsko> ryanakca, it just updates what it needs
<navarone> WildTangent, did you just install?
<WildTangent> i know for sure they werent working when i started using openbox as my WM, but ive switched back to metacity, and still they dont work
<bthornton> Hostile: It usually says "this disc has data on it and must be erased, would you like to do that now?" when it recognizes a used CD-RW.  After burning an ISO to it, it just treats it like it's a pressed CD-ROM.
<WildTangent> nah, ive been using this for months, and putting up with it, but it bothers me
<hardstyl0r> join #ubuntu-de
<hardstyl0r> ouch
<hardstyl0r> hi ^^
<Hostile> no idea bthornton
<BlazedForever> hey all
<bthornton> Hostile: It's cool; thanks anyway
<BlazedForever> can someone tell me how to set folder permissions vis the terminal?
<navarone> WildTangent, go to System/preferences/Keyboard and see if the info in the box looks right
<BlazedForever> via*
<qiv> gn8
<WildTangent> it does
<bthornton> BTW -- Anyone in desperate need of eye candy (like me) tried XGL on Dapper yet?
<kameron> Gunblade, my method is to dump your current key settings to a file, edit it, and reload the keys. fairly simple.
<marius_-> Hey, I got ac'97 soundcard but no sound
<Gunblade> the problem is that terminal has an error!
<marius_-> i have downloaded the soundcard driver from realtec that doesnt work
<Gunblade> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal <-- that is what I get when I start the terminal
<dahump> can anyone tell me what this term "dapper" refers to?
<kameron> Gunblade, try a different terminal?
<Gunblade> where?
<WildTangent> added US English International w/ dead keys to my keyboard layouts
<WildTangent> now it works
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<dahump> thanks
<kameron> Gunblade, try xterm, or Eterm
<marius_-> !soundcard
<ubotu> marius_-: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> I am trying to download the upgrade to wine, but the thing times out before I can complete the download stage
<BlazedForever> how do i set folder permissions from terminal
<dahump> Does anyone here prefer kubuntu to ubuntu?  I think Ubuntu looks like a turd.
<Gunblade> kameron: Sorry but I am a huge newb, where do get those?
<__mikem> is there a way to fix this
<theplateau> chmod
<Gunblade> do I *
<theplateau> !chmod
<ubotu> methinks chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<dahump> I have just downloaded kubuntu and am thinking about installing.
<__mikem> michael
<__mikem> crap
<kameron> Gunblade, oh, sorry man. no problem.. hit alt+f2 to launch an app, then type 'xterm' and enter.
<apokryphos> dahump: good idea
<__mikem> that was suppposed to go to a terminal window
<nowotny> hello... is there a way to add a cron task with one command...?
<dahump> Perhaps the room can weight in, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<kenroy_> what do you guys use ubuntu for
<hardstyl0r> i've got a question, where could i get the parameters that were used at the compiling of the ubuntu-breezy packages?
<navarone> marius_-, try going to System/preferences/sound and unchecking the box enable server at startup...then restart if you change it...that may help
<sizzam> ubuntu, although kubuntu is nice
<apokryphos> dahump: try out both, see which you prefer yourself. :)
<kameron> dahump, considering you're in an #ubuntu channel.. guess. go ask in #kubuntu afterwards :P
<__mikem> I am trying to download the upgrade to wine, but the thing times out before I can complete the download stage please help
<Gunblade> kameron: well I hit enter and nothing happens
<dahump> I prefer debian, but it is a pain in the neck to configure
<proggy> devolut
<devolut> what
<proggy> hi
<navarone> marius_-, also go to terminla first and type lspci | grep audio and see if card is recognized
<devolut> hai
<proggy> ;)
<kameron> Gunblade, then you don't have xterm installed. it's weird that gnome terminal isn't launching. try Eterm.
<dahump> It very stable, but I installed KDE and XWindows, and I can't get either to load.
<amphi> dahump: it is?
<dahump> for me, I am newbie.
<__mikem> I am trying to download the upgrade to wine, but the thing times out before I can complete the download stage please help
<hardstyl0r> __mikem: try more than one time, the wine-servers are too full i guess
<dyrne> dahump: my opinion kubuntu or xubuntu but its just an opinion gnome (ubuntu) is fine
<apokryphos> dahump: [k] ubuntu is a better way to go for you then
<__mikem> I ve tried close to 20 times
<Gunblade> can't find "File://Eterm"
<teddy_> !wiki ati
<hardstyl0r> wait until the operation times out and try again, it will resume
<kameron> Gunblade, Eterm isn't installed either then. dang. can you open synaptic?
<SmrtJustin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<amphi> dahump: I don't know about kde, but otherwise debian seems to pose no real difficulty, apart from the odd plunge into TFM
<marius_-> navarone it was checed
<mae> is gnome 2.14 going to make it into dapper?
<dahump> been using suse linux, mandrake, etc. the best I have seen so far is damn small linux. I love the compactness of the environment. I have been running it as a vm. Still not good enough yet to lose my dependence on Windows
<Gunblade> oh shoot actually I have not updated yet...should I do that first before we start troubleshooting?
<hardstyl0r> __mikem: wait until the operation times out and try again, it will resume
<kameron> Gunblade, yes, do that
<Mabus06> Not totally ubuntu related question, but it's for an ubuntu machine anyway... I bought a new case/power supply, and I can't get my computer to boot. Can somebody give me a hand? I don't want to break anything.
<navarone> marius uncheck it and you may have to reboot
<kameron> Gunblade, you're on a fresh install of ubuntu i take it?
<Gunblade> Yep
<kameron> Gunblade, update everything through synaptic. do you know how to do that?
<marius_-> Omg, how can i reboot:(
<navarone> marius but also try alsamixer in terminl and make sure your source volumes are not muted
<Gunblade> I have never expierenced so many problems in my life...this is actually my second "fresh" install the first time I got package errors
<Gunblade> Yeah I know
<Gunblade> how
<kameron> Gunblade, good
<marius_-> in what?
<marius_-> terminl
<kameron> !tell gunblade about easysource
<proggy> shutdown -r now
<navarone> marius Application/Acess/Terminal
<Gunblade> kameron: and what is that?
<cratel2> how do I get a certain command to execute automatically when starting gnome?
<mae> is gnome 2.14 going to make it into dapper?
<kameron> Gunblade, then create a source list from the link that ubotu gave you, so we know that Eterm and xterm etc will be in your sources.
<vlauzums> hi, what's a good p2p program for ubuntu?
<makaveli> amule
<kameron> limewire
<vlauzums> amule? is that on the universal rep?
<vlauzums> i wonder which has a bigger network, limewire or amule
<Gunblade> kameron: Firefox won't launch....
<makaveli> i think limewire
<Gunblade> it says it is starting too then nothing
<makaveli> i didnt know if it was for linux
<kameron> Gunblade, there is a file at /etc/apt/sources.list which lists all the sources that apt-get, aptitude, and synaptic have access to. it lists mirrors of files for use in ubuntu.
<kameron> Gunblade, oh my gosh.. this sounds like quite a buggy install.
<dyrne> Mabus06: read the powersupply manual carefully on hooking up to motherboard look at color codes for the (probably 2) plugs that need to be connected
<Gunblade> Either that or I am the first guy to install ubuntu on a 350mhz ppc machine w/256mb of ram D:
<juliux> hi does anybody knows why de.archive.ubuntu.com has a new server?
<kameron> Gunblade, i have linux installed on a 250mhz g3
<Bergcube> I might have misunderstood what p2p is meant to be all about, but I thought Bittorrent was more or less "it"...
<Gunblade> this insall though it says there were no errors <_<;
<einstein_> guyes is very difficult to understand you, because my inglish is very poor
<kameron> Gunblade, i don't actually have ubuntu on my mac though, i use yellowdog. i've never used ubuntu's ppc release.
<navarone> Bergcube, torrent is generally for large multimedia and archived files
<Gunblade> I settled on ubuntu too, because gentoo couldn't find the CD, sourcemage couldn't recognize the keyboard during install, suse crashed while installing, and Free BSD had a kernel error
<Gunblade> I had one heck of a afternoon yesterday !
<kameron> Gunblade, haha, oh man. is your system kind of gimped on a hardware level?
<makaveli> im trying to start bittorent and its asking for meta file
<Gunblade> no I doubt it...worked fine for years
<Gunblade> until I decided to put it to use
<marius_-> it didnt work
<McQuaid> ok wow, i just had a weird problem with checkinstall
<McQuaid> i aborted something during checkinstall and permissions on everything got hosed
<Gunblade> Hmm I meet OSX requirements...maybe I should go get that if ubuntu just won't work
<McQuaid> i mean i aborted checkinstall making a package
<zloog> hi, umm does anyone know what apt-get will always tell me "E: couln't find package XXXX" or whatever? This is a fresh install from today
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Gunblade: There's also Yellowdog.
<Mabus06> dyrne: I would have did that before wasting your time but there was no power supply manual. :)
<McQuaid> some other user had the exact same problem here:
<marius_-> it says on when i start the VU-meter it says: please check the esd in terminal
<grodius> Hi can someone help me setup a script to run 855resolution on startup
<McQuaid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58185
<marius_-> navarone
<kameron> Gunblade, what i would reccoment is reinstall, and at the install prompt type "server-install" to just install the base system, then install the rest from  mirrors by typing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<amphi> Gunblade: FWIW, the one time I installed debian on ppc, it worked like a charm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zloog: You'll probably have to enable for repositories for it to find more stuff.
<Gunblade> pumpernicke: I feel really weird buying linux so no thx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *more
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Gunblade: It's free...
<zloog> Thanks pump, umm is there a place i can find how to do that on?
* amphi has bought debian cds
<McQuaid> but i'd thing his solution is overboard
<kameron> Gunblade, my old pcc had a lot of problems installing any linux distro, it would hang and crash and kernel errors and blahhh, it was just a nightmare. so i installed a low level system, then got the rest from sources.
<McQuaid> any suggestions on a sane way of changing the permissions back?
<Gunblade> I thought yellowdog was a subscription based linux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zloog: Ubotu just sent you a howto on repos.
<kameron> Gunblade, i don't know, i have an old version installed, back when it supported old world macs.
<zloog> o thanks a bunch
<dyrne> Mabus06: maybe on back of the box there is usually something.  youre probably using the wrong second smaller plug. good luck
<Mabus06> dyrne: I got it in a clear piece of plastic. no info
<tombs> hi all
<Mabus06> dyrne: I think my error is in the system panel pins, with the power switch and reset pins and what not.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Gunblade: Not last time I checked... admittedly, that was last year, but I don't think it's changed.
<marius_-> navarone, my sound doesnt work
<Gunblade> kameron: My exppierence w/linux is limited but willing to learn is that way you just described semi easy?
<kameron> Gunblade, should be quite easy, yes.
<whyameye> how can I get a command to execute automatically when Gnome starts?
<kethinov> hey all, can someone help me fix GRUB? I removed a hard drive from my machine and now grub responds with "error 21" on boot
<kameron> whyameye, i don't use gnome, but there should be an 'autostart' directory somewhere in .gnome. in kde it's at ~/.kde/Autostart
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kethinov: You didn't by any chance remove the one it stored its config file on, did you?
<kethinov> PuMpErNiCkLe, it's just the disk that had my music on it. nothing else.
<zloog> thanks a bunch pump,
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zloog: np
<grodius> !tell grodius 855resolution
<grodius> can someone tell me how to setup 855resolution in a script to startup on boot?
<snoozix> re.
<whyameye> kameron: there's no autostart directory named as such there, but you gave me a good lead. Thanks!
<kameron> whyameye, good luck
<kethinov> can't i just reinstall grub from a livecd or something to get rid of the unbootable situation?
<kameron> kethinov, yes
<jmfaa> ol
<kethinov> which livecd, and how?
<jmfaa> como esto ?
<kameron> kethinov, any live cd will do. ubuntu, knoppix, etc.
<jmfaa> portugal
<kameron> kethinov, configure grub, and then install it by typing "grub-install"
<Gunblade> kameron: All right well once this update is done I will do that
<kameron> Gunblade, well.. there's no sense in updating if you're going to wipe the system and do a server-install.
<kameron> Gunblade, unless the update fixes everything. which it may i suppose?
<jmfaa> h algum portugus?
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<eternaljoy> anyone here also use Mac OS?
<proggy> I do
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eternaljoy: Classic or OS X?
<SpydirWeb> Any AMD64 Ubuntu junkies about?
<goulin> can sb tell me how to mount ntfs filesystem? I'm a newbie here :$
<kameron> !tell goulin about ntfs
<hardstyl0r> goulin: "sudo nano /etc/fstab" .. add this to the options of the ntfs partition: umask=000 (to make it readable)
<marius_-> alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing
<SpydirWeb> I'm having a problem with alsa detecting the wrong default soundcard.  It's detecting my motherboard sound as default, but I need my PCI audigy2 card to be the default
<kameron> SpydirWeb, you could try #alsa
<hardstyl0r> !tell hardstyl0r about ntfs
<SpydirWeb> I wasn't sure if there was a ubuntu based manner to do it.  I just switched my main desktop from gentoo (portage was excessively active for me) to ubuntu 64-native
<kameron> hardstyl0r, i don't really like that write up that ubotu links too, pretty exhaustive for a simple task.
<Xenguy> About ubotu - does anyone know if it is possible to *append* a 2nd bit of text to a factoid (i.e. without disturbing what is already there) ?
<mlins> How can I get Electric sheep working?  I'm on a fresh install of ubuntu.  I installed the electric sheep package.  The problem is:  The screensave doesn't even blank out and my moniter just stays on.  OR It does come on and just says its downloading sheep and it never finishs.
<BlazedForever> how can i make a program start up when ubuntu does?
<Xenguy> BlazedForever: using gnome?
<bunghole> beat it
<BlazedForever> no im on kubuntu
<bunghole> it will work when it fears
<kameron> BlazedForever, ask whyameye, he's working on that right now AFAIK
<Xenguy> BlazedForever: OK, not sure then
<marius_-> Why doesnt my AC'97 soundcard work
<marius_-> i have done everthing
<kameron> BlazedForever, oh, you're on kde.. that's easy. make a link to the program in ~/.kde/Autostart
<funkyHat> Why is linux-k7 compiled with gcc 3.4.5?
<mcphail> BlazedForever: what do you need to start?
<horza1> marius_-: the Linux gods hate you thats why :-P
<Bergcube> Blazed ~ When logging out, tell Ubuntu to save your session. Then it'll restart whatever apps you have open during logoff.
<BlazedForever> i want to have yakuake start on startup
<Bergcube> Blazed ~ Well, my message would have worked under Gnome, dunno about KDE.
<SolPhoenix> I have a problem with using Toshiba Fn keys.
<kameron> BlazedForever, example: ln -s /path/to/program ~/.kde/Autostart/programname
<SolPhoenix> Can anyone help me with this?
<SolPhoenix> I've tried FnFx, but it didn't work.
<SolPhoenix> (it wouldn't even install correctly)
<kameron> BlazedForever, example: ln -s /usr/bin/yakuake ~/.kde/Autostart/yakuake
<thelsdj> i've found something that appears to be very user unfriendly, i stick in a data cd, nautilus pops open a window with the contents, great, now how do i easly use the gui to eject it?
<BlazedForever> thanks
<kameron> thelsdj, i think ubuntu still has a bug in it, not allowing you to eject a cd once it's been mounted. try pressing the button on the physical cdrom drive -- that shouldn't work either.
<kameron> thelsdj, the only way i know is to type "eject" at a command prompt
<thelsdj> kameron: no that doesn't work either, i have to type 'eject'
<thelsdj> kameron: so known bug?
<kameron> thelsdj, yes
<thelsdj> ok
<kameron> thelsdj, it's already fixed in dapper
<thelsdj> kameron: i'm using dapper :)
<kameron> thelsdj, wtf
<thelsdj> not fixed
<thelsdj> i installed breezy
<kameron> thelsdj, i thought it was fixed in dapper. Seveas was telling me.
<navarone> thelsdj, on desktop it should show mounted disc...right click and select eject
<thelsdj> and just upgraded by changing sources.list
<theplateau> where can i find a nice breezy sources.list
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thelsdj> navarone: i don't appear to have disks on my desktop
<theplateau> ty
<kameron> thelsdj, oh, that's doesn't work quite right i don't think.
<Gunblade> kameron: heh...it's been at the "preparing packages" stage forever now >_<"
* dabear was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (NO BOTS IN HERE!)
<kameron> Gunblade, nice
<thelsdj> i think i had disks on my desktop before i upgraded to dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.236.234.13]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !help
<thelsdj> i'm going to test things a little more extensivly on my laptop with fresh dapper daily dvd install
<eternaljoy> anyone here also use Mac OS?
<eternaljoy> PuMpErNiCkLe: OS X
<eternaljoy> PuMpErNiCkLe: is Mac OS X based on Linux?
<Seveas> eternaljoy, no
<SolPhoenix> Can anyone tell me why I can't use the FnFx package?
<riddlebox> I have setup my wireless card with ndiswrapper, but every time I boot I need to do ifconfig wlan0 up, how can I make it so wlan0 is always started at boot?
<Seveas> riddlebox, add a line with 'auto wlan0' to /etc/network/interfaces
<thelsdj> is there a proper way to test how a user would upgrade from breezy to dapper? when dapper is released are users supposed to upgrade from cdrom or is there an offial non reboot way to do it besides just editing sources.list?
<koin> hi !
<riddlebox> ok thanks
<navarone> thelsdj, I dunno about others but I am planning on clean install for dapper
<koin> is anyway to change between desktops with any keys combination ?
<Seveas> thelsdj, there exists a tool to cleanly upgrade
<piksel> how do I install the man pages for c libraries, like "stdio.h"?
<_jason> koin: ctrl+alt+[arrow key] , you can set it in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<_jason> piksel: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thelsdj> Seveas: pointer? i'd be willing to test install breezy and use the tool to upgrade to dapper and report any problems
<_jason> oh man pages
<koin> thanks _jason !
<Seveas> thelsdj, one sec
<Xenguy> koin: ahh, workspaces
<kethinov> okay, i tried fixing my grub using the dapper install cd "rescue system" option it didn't work... threw a bunch of errors. can someone tell me which livecd i should download and burn then walk me through the grub reinstallation?
<eternaljoy> Seveas: whats Mac OS X based on?
<gach> hello
<gach> i gt a problem with gcc
<theplateau> how can i get mplayer to play mp3s, is it something like 'win32 code3cs'
<gach> it sssays it  cannot create executables
<theplateau> !codec
<eternaljoy> Seveas: I thought it was a linux type OS
<dyrne> kethinov: i prefer knoppix for stuff like that
<ubotu> theplateau: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gach> ..
<_jason> koin: I don't know how to install the man pages for stdio.h, I missed that part when I read your question
<theplateau> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<gach> any ideaaas?
<_jason> gach: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kethinov> dyrne, okay, knoppix it is. downloading
<gach> thanks jason
<[cro] smiley> is it posibile to have true transparency with gdesklets?
<Seveas> thelsdj, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014900.html
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, only with xgl
<Seveas> eternaljoy, it's based on BSD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eternaljoy: OS X is based on the Mach kernel, with a bunch of BSD lower-level support added in.
<eternaljoy> Seveas: whats BSD based on?
<thelsdj> Seveas: great, i'll test that and report my findings
<[cro] smiley> Seveas, can i install it with apt?
<eternaljoy> PuMpErNiCkLe: whats BSD?
<eternaljoy> PuMpErNiCkLe: is BSD based on anything linux?
<Seveas> !tell [cro] smiley about xgl
<theplateau> /j #freebsd
<Seveas> eternaljoy, bsd and linux are both unix-like operating systems
<Seveas> eternaljoy, but please keep this channel for support only - off-topic (ie non-support) discussions are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hardstyl0r> i think bsd is an unix-derivat
* Xenguy points to wikipedia...
<zebraFusion> I have a question.
<zebraFusion> Does Linux run on GNU or Unix?
<eternaljoy> Seveas: ah ok!  SO Mac OS X, has some linux in it?
<mikeo1> do i have to do anything to install nvidia drivers or are they installed by default?
<eternaljoy> Seveas: ok sorry
<mikeo1> did apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Seveas> !tell mikeo1 about nvidia
<mikeo1> and it installed
<vasek> Hallo, I have problem with old sound card, it doesnt work (Ubuntu Breezy), can anybody help me? Sound Card : Ess Audio Drive ES1896F
<iGadget_BigDisk> seveas: have you worked with dapper flight 3 yet?
<McQuaid> ok i need some help here if anyone can.  Somehow aborting checkinstall has really done a number on my system
<McQuaid> no user can log in except root
<SolPhoenix> Anyone know why "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting." happens a lot?
<SolPhoenix> I mean... It fails often and knocks me off the internet.
<McQuaid> when i try i get Unable to cd to "/home/user"
<Seveas> iGadget_BigDisk, only in vmware so far
<McQuaid> also gdm fails, hal fails and a bunch of other stuff
<linuxusr50> Has anyone got sound to work on compaq persario 12XL401 notebook with Breezy?
<iGadget_BigDisk> seveas: did you experience any grub-install problems?
<McQuaid> i can startx as root, but i couldn't save a file in gedit or leafpad
<Seveas> iGadget_BigDisk, nope
<eternaljoy> Seveas: LAST question! is BSD based on any linux or only unix?
<McQuaid> there is a posting here of someone who sounds like they did the exact same thing:
<McQuaid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58185
<iGadget_BigDisk> eternaljoy: nope, they're both separate unix flavours
<Seveas> eternaljoy, there's always some 'stealing' of concepts and sometimes code - they work and look quite similar
<McQuaid> but their solution was to change file permissions but my fille perms seem intact
<mlins> How can I get Electric sheep working?  I'm on a fresh install of ubuntu.  I installed the electric sheep package.  The problem is:  The screensave doesn't even blank out and my moniter just stays on.  OR It does come on and just says its downloading sheep and it never finishs.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eternaljoy: BSD is a separate reimplementation of a UNIX-like operating system.
* iGadget_BigDisk sighs in despair
<iGadget_BigDisk> tonight is pc-dying-night or something
<mitzone> is there any tweak to increase the openoffice start speed????
<iGadget_BigDisk> 3 pc's with sudden problems in one night
<McQuaid> i can't believe checkinstall caused all these problems
<piksel> I figured it out, "apt-get install manpages-posix manpages-posix-dev" to get man pages for stdio.h and other c libraries
<_jason> piksel: ah thanks, I think I'll do that
<ryanakca> Would I gain anything by upgrading to dapper? or would it really be pointless... I'm just the average linux user.... I dont really program... although I am willing to submit any bugs I do find...
<_mindspin> its absolutely pointless
<ryanakca> _mindsping: kk, thanks :)
<SaLoMoN> gn8
<_mindspin> as long as you not definately need a specific software which only runs under dapper
<pinkpanther> any good C++ IDEs?
<chandraveer> hi
<wisie> Hello, just wondering if I could ask anyone for help? :)
<funkyHat> Does anyone know how to use ssh-add?
<Xenguy> wisie: just ask
<Xenguy> wisie: this is a technical support channel
<wisie> Ok i, I'm trying to install php
<wisie> im new
<wisie>  Reading Package Lists... Done
<wisie> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<wisie> E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql
<iGadget_BigDisk> okay... let me repost my prob
<wisie> I seem to get that error after running ' sudo apt-get install php4-mysql'
<iGadget_BigDisk> installing dapper flight 3 on a system with 3ware 9550sx controller
<iGadget_BigDisk> 20GB root partition, ext3, nothing fancy
<emmanuel_> hello can i get some help from someone i'm a beginner
<Adri2000> !tell Adri2000 about universe
<iGadget_BigDisk> installation runs fine, until the installation of grub:
<Xenguy> wisie: maybe you need to enable universe/multiverse?
<kameron> WOOHOO I FOUND MY CENTRIS 610
<iGadget_BigDisk> error: the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Adri2000> !tell wisie about universe
<_jason> emmanuel_: just ask
<amphi> emmanuel_: just ask
<mikeo1> is there an ubuntu mounter program?
<mikeo1> to mount ntfs disks
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikeo1 about ntfs
<iGadget_BigDisk> anyone got any idea how I fix this?
<wisie> thanks guys, ill look into it.
<emmanuel_> ok thank don't bully me i'm just beginning to use ubuntu and i'm trying to install an antivirus
<_jason> wisie: are you looking to setup lamp?
<iGadget_BigDisk> (or how to get the 3ware 9550sx to work in breezy install?)
<Xenguy> !tell wisie about repos
<wisie> nope.
<_jason> k
<emmanuel_> i get the .deb file but don't know how to use it
<iGadget_BigDisk> emmanuel_: try apt-get install clamav :)
<emmanuel_> ok
<_jason> emmanuel_: do you run a mail server for windows people?
<mikeo1> how do i get ubuntu to detect my dual processor?
<amphi> mikeo1: install an smp kernel
<mikeo1> was going to do a apt-get kernel-upgrade
<amphi> _jason: imap? pop3?
<mikeo1> is there anything special i have to do to have it upgrade to smp?
<_jason> amphi: ?
<emmanuel_> it says permission denied
<amphi> mikeo1: just install an smp kernel
<deuce`> Can anyone tell me how to disable ipv6?  I'm trying to run Galleon, which is a server that allows you to play mp3s on your Tivo.  Galleon requires ipv6 to be disabled...
#ubuntu 2006-02-24
<dyrne> emmanuel_: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb ?
<_jason> emmanuel_: you need sudo before it, but there is no point in installing an antivirus unless you run some kind of mail server for people who use windows
<bor_> hello I need some help
<_jason> bor_: just ask
<funkyHat> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/561824
<bor_> I will try
<bor_> I'm french
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<amphi> _jason: I misread you, n/m
<emmanuel_> in fact i'm installing an antivirus because my can't run anymore my windows part of my computer
<bor_> My icones are stranges on my desk top
<bor_> there's nobody on ubuntu-fr
<dyrne> bor_: strange how?
<eternaljoy> bor_: thats sad :P
<_jason> bor_: what do you mean by strange?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bor_: There are 118 people there.
<mikeo1> so what do i want to add to my sources.list to switch to dagger amd64
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<emmanuel_> should i put my .deb file in some particular folder becaus it can't find it?
<[cro] smiley> does any1 know good analog clock with transparency (except gdesklets) thx
<bor_> I made shortcuts(sorry for the word "shortcuts") and now it's some text files
<Adri2000> emmanuel_: what do you want to install ?
<_jason> bor_: how did you make the shortcuts?
<Adri2000> emmanuel_: an antivirus ? what for?
<[cro] smiley> transparent analog clock.... ?
<emmanuel_> my "windows" part is corrupted i need to clean it
<bor_> right clic on the menu and the option  "add launcher to desktop
<_mindspin> bor right click on it and chose an icon etc.
<_mindspin> properties
<bor_> I founded a error log fil
<bor_> file
<Adri2000> ok emmanuel_ so just type in a terminal :sudo apt-get install clamav
<Agrajag> emmanuel_: You are aware that you can't write to NTFS without a bit of work right?
<[blah`] > ubotu tell [blah`]  about opera
<bor_> xsession-error (~)
<Agrajag> emmanuel_: so AV or no AV you won't be able to clean anything
<emmanuel_> so that's why i try to get some help agrajag
<emmanuel_> it says impossible to find clamav
<Agrajag> unless you get captive-ntfs installed, which, if your window spartition is corrupt, will not be easy, as you can't trust the drivers on the ntfs partition
<Adri2000> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Agrajag> there is a commercial solution for writing to NTFS also, I think the company that makes it is Paragon
<wisie> Guys, thank you very much for your help.. It's all working better now! Thanks :)
<emmanuel_> so what can i do? i can even boot from windows, it is shutting down one second after i'm on the desk
<blacking> bye all
<crazney> hi.. i just did a dist-upgrade on unstable last night and something has gone horribly wrong.. grub doesn't pause to let me get in to the menu, and the kernel boots with just a screwed up display.. like lines all over the place. i checked the grub config by booting with linux bbc and it's still ok (ie, timeout is 3).. but not sure what to do.. any ideas?
<Madpilot> emmanuel_: you need to enable the Universe/Multiverse repos to get clamav
<Madpilot> !tell emmanuel_ about repos
<_jason> emmanuel_: reformat the partition and reinstall windows
<dyrne> emmanuel_: it does it in safe mode too?
<_jason> or just forget about windows
<makaraki> Hi, anybody knows if there are any pdf tool
<wmaster> Ae putada
<emmanuel_> okayyy i'll try this
<Adri2000> emmanuel_: format you partition and don't reinstall windows :D
<bor_> none can help me?
<Adri2000> makaraki: to view pdf ? or create pdf ?
<mikeo1> so what do i edit in my sources.list to get an amd64 badger kernel to show up
<makaraki> hi guys somoene knows if there are any tool for slice pdf files?
<makaraki> hi Adri just for separate pages
<Adri2000> ok, i don't know
<makaraki> well no problem thanks
<emmanuel_> god it seems pretty complicated at first o_O
<Madpilot> makaraki: there is a command line tool to cut pdf files up - just a second, I'll find the name for you
<makaraki> ok ! Madpilot I still here
<Witigonen> Hey.  How can I edit the sudoers file without using sudo?
<bor_> I'm discovering Linux and Ubuntu and I'm lost
<Jafur> Hi all, I was on earlier and got some help with running KDE and Gnome
<Jafur> and how to switch between
<Witigonen> My friend set up a server and then picoed the sudoer file and messed it up <facepalm>
<Jafur> I have a question
<intelikey> Witigonen login as root ?
<makaraki> Witigoten I think you must log as root
<dyrne> emmanuel_: the good thing is you can normally find answers pretty quick either here or wiki.ubuntu.com or on ubuntuforums.org
<Jafur> has there been a KDE update recently?
<Jafur> before I had a memory leak problem, it now seems that is resolved on my pc
<Madpilot> makaraki: it's called pdftk - and it's in the Ubuntu repos
<Witigonen> But the root password isn't the same as the single user password.
<Jafur> runs like a champ
<Witigonen> And since there's only one user..
<stpere> Witigonen, boot with a live CD, mount the partition...
<makaraki> wow thanks  I will have a loof to he man pdftk
<Madpilot> Witigonen: when the machine boots, hit ESC when grub is running, then choose rescue mode from the grub menu
<the-login> hello
<Witigonen> So there's no way to do it remotely.
<makaraki> thanks again Madpilot
<Madpilot> Witigonen: that'll get you root without needing a password
<the-login> anyone can help me can't find the mplayer on ubuntu package
<deuce`> Does anyone know how to disable ipv6?
<emmanuel_> thanks for your help you gave me some clues
<Normal> 'lo all, I'm hoping someone could tell me how to manually install programs like Firefox 1.5, and other misc..?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<intelikey> <Witigonen> So there's no way to do it remotely. <--- if there is then sudo is far less secure than even i thought....
<stpere> Witigonen, are you sure no user can use sudo?
<Half-Left> Normal, just run it from a directory
<Witigonen> stpere, there are only two users on the system, only one of which is in the admin group.
<Normal> Will following the process for firefox show me how to do others as well?
<concept10> Is there a GUI front end for ClamAV anywhere?
<mikeo1> so what do i edit in my sources.list to get an amd64 badger kernel to show up
<Half-Left> Normal, no just firefox 1.5
<Falstius> concept10: for windows there is "ClamWin"
<bor_> where can I get some help?
<intelikey> bor_  dial 911 maybe ?       help with what ?
<Nwallins|home> is there a good channel for vobcopy / tcextract / mplex issues?  i am trying to back up a DVD-video and I am getting "frame data under-runs" and "too many dropped frames" for only certain dvds
<Half-Left> bor_, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<concept10> Falstius, windows? ha!  I see there is also one for the Mac platform.  I was wondering if there was one for *nix
<Witigonen> Okay, thanks everybody!
<wisie> Just a question, When I run the 'sudo apt-get install apache2' command.. Where abouts does it install to? I'm just wondering where abouts the web directory is so i can add files
<bor_> thanks Half-left
<Steil> wisie: did you check /var/www?
<Half-Left> no problem
<wisie> no i didn't Steil but thats it.. thanks
<Steil> No problem
<bor_> intelikey I think nautilus is out
<mikeo1> so what do i edit in my sources.list to get an amd64 badger kernel to show up
<Steil> wisie: you can also change your httpd.conf to allow you to make a public_html folder in your home dir so you can get to your files by http://whateveryourserver.is/~youruser
<wisie> ahh neat :D
* mikeo1 wonders what he needs to edit in his sources.list to get an amd64 badger smp kernel to show up
<dyrne> mikeo1: currently running a 64bit kernel?
<intelikey> bor_ you probably tried something like  'sudo nautilus'   and now you have a lock file owned by root in your home directory ?
<mikeo1> yes
<krishanu> i was trying to change the order of items in the ubuntu menu
<krishanu> using the menu editor
<krishanu> but the sound and video menu vanished
<krishanu> its in the editor
<krishanu> but wont show up
<krishanu> in the actual menu
<reztho> hi
<krishanu> anything i can do?
<bor_> intelikey I can send you a file named .xsession-error (~)
<mikeo1> nevermind
<intelikey> wisie probably not what you were asking at all, but to list the files installed by a package  use  dpkg -L package.name
<mikeo1> figured it out myself
<Jivenix> synaptic wants the breezy cd
<Jivenix> how can i make it get from the internet instead
<makaraki> bye see ya
<krishanu> anyone?
<Madpilot> krishanu: open the menu editor, and click right at the top ofthe lefthand frame, where it says Applications - that'll put a list of all submenus in the righthand frame - make sure the Sound & Vid menu box is ticked
<bor_> intelikey I've created some launcher on my desktop and now they are text file!!!
<intelikey> bor_ probably just pastebin the content,  i don't want to drop my firewall just for that.
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jivenix: open synaptic, go to settings -> repositories, and uncheck the one for the install cd
<krishanu> madpilot
<krishanu> it is
<Xenguy> !tell Jivenix about easysource
<Jivenix> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jivenix: You'll probably want to add the others while you're there.
<bor_> intelikey can I show it on the private session?
<intelikey> bor_  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Madpilot> krishanu: in that case, I have no idea. Try restarting the GUI - hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace - and see if that fixes the display
<intelikey> then post the url in here.
<krishanu> i restart the whole computer
<krishanu> but nothing happend
<mitzone> is there any tweak to increase the openoffice start speed????
<bor_> intelikey  ok thanks
<[cro] smiley> good analog clock with transparency...?
<Half-Left> mite, Get SUSE :-)
<concept10> Has anyone installed XGL?
<Half-Left> mitzone, Get SUSE :-)
<Half-Left> yep
<JD`Sleep> K defrag done
<mitzone> :) nope
<Half-Left> concept10, yes
<jonathan_> mpeg
<concept10> Half-Left, is it working for you?  What type of card do you have?
<Half-Left> concept10, works great, FX5900 Ultra
<wisie> I'm getting an error when I goto setup mysql..
<wisie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wisie>   mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mysql-common-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<wisie>                     Depends: mysql-client-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<wisie>                     Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<wisie> E: Broken packages
<AntMaz> i know that gaim has yahoo , but its old and out of date how would i eaither update it or install yahoo messenger
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<concept10> Half-Left, post a screenshot!
<_jason> wisie: you are installing apache, mysql, and php right?
<wisie> indeed jason
<Half-Left> concept10, what do you want to see?
<krishanu> madpilot i restarted it, and randomly the sound & video menu showed up in the Education submenu
<_jason> wisie: that's lamp! linux apache mysql php :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell wisie about lamp
<concept10> Half-Left, the cube
<wisie> ohh, gosh im a newb :P
<iGadget_BigDisk> ohwell
<wisie> thanks jason
<iGadget_BigDisk> time to go home
<Half-Left> concept10, give me a sec
<iGadget_BigDisk> g'night all
<krishanu> madpilot: even though the eduction menu is greyed out in the menu editor
<JD`Sleep> I need a program to make partitions.
<krishanu> madpilot: its like the menu edior has no effect on the menu
<JD`Sleep> *free program
<iGad_zZzZ> JD'Sleep: cfdisk
<gpm> hi everyone. i'm trying to install the clearlooks-quicksilver theme from art.gnome.org...right now when i select it in theme-manager it just shows the default gtk2 theme...what package do i need? i have clearlooks installed and it works fine
<Madpilot> krishanu: I've got no idea - never had any problems with the editor like that. File a bug, and see what the developers have to say...
<x10z> is there any searcht metod in terminal?
<krishanu> ok
<JD`Sleep> For windows.
<intelikey> fdisk
<Madpilot> krishanu: Ubuntu bugtracker is here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<marius_> Hi, i dont have sound now ether
<marius_> i have reinstalled ubuntu
<_jason> x10z: locate, find, whereis
<wisie> hey jason may i pm you.
<x10z> _janson, tnx
<Half-Left> concept10, just uploading a pic
<_jason> wisie: sure, but if you ask here, everyone can see you question and try to help
<concept10> Half-Left, alright
<mitzone> quit
<mitzone> ups :))
<Half-Left> concept10, http://suseux.commscentral.net:8000/cube.png
<intelikey> <x10z> is there any searcht metod in terminal?     find  or  grep  depending on your need.   man grep    man find
<wisie> ok i might ask here then, i went to that link and tried running 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server' but i still get the same error again.. apache and php installed fine though. Am i missing anything
<x10z> locate work fine
<`JD> Hm. fdisk is dos.
<jifix> do sudo apt-get update
<marius_> Does someone in here have AC'97?
<concept10> Half-Left, thats bad ass, i need to install that today.  Youre on dapper right?
<jifix> yes me
<biovore> almost everyone has AC'97
<slide> Postfix is what accepts mail from other servers and it runs on port 25 right?
<marius_> ok
<Half-Left> concept10, yep
<intelikey> `JD fdisk is alos linux
<marius_> does somebody here have sound?
<biovore> slide: yes
<slide> k
<biovore> marius, what sound card you have?
<marius_> AC'97 Onboard
<concept10> Half-Left, do you remember which how to you used? (for the XGL)
<wisie> I ran sudo apt-get update
<wisie> But i still seem to get 'The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wisie>   mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mysql-common-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<wisie>                     Depends: mysql-client-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<wisie>                     Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<wisie> E: Broken packages
<wisie> '
<Madpilot> wisie: please don't paste like that on-channel - use a pastebin
<judgen> ubotu, tell me about ntfs
<Madpilot> !tell wisie about pastebin
<Half-Left> concept10, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<wisie> sorry :)
<intelikey> !info libdbi-perl
<ubotu> libdbi-perl: (Perl5 database interface by Tim Bunce), section perl, is optional. Version: 1.48-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 598 kB, Installed size: 1592 kB
<marius_> !info ubuntu
<marius_> ;P
<marius_> !info php
<Madpilot> marius_: I've got AC'97 onboard as well, on an Asus mobo, and it
<krishanu> madpilot: what package should i choose?
<Madpilot> 's always worked fine
<Half-Left> concept10, I used a startup script for Xgl in that thread somewhere
<krishanu> madpilot: (to report the bug)
<marius_> Madpilot
<marius_> Do you have the driver?
<concept10> Half-Left, any major bugs for you?  I play one game, I just want that to work. (True combat, based on Wolf ET)
<judgen> is ubuntu binary-compatible with debian?
<wisie> my apologies about the flood before, but heres the error in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8822
<judgen> and thus, can i use the debian repositorys?
<Madpilot> marius_: I didn't have to install any driver, it was automatically set up on install for me
<intelikey> judgen no
<Half-Left> concept10, well it's experimental but games dont exactly work right sometimes, but it's easy enough to switch back to X
<marius_> Hmm Madpilot
<judgen> no?, why not? but it is source compatible, right?
<jifix> yes ubuntu are compatible with debian
<marius_> what kind of ubuntu?
<marius_> Mine doesnt work
<marius_> I got ICH5
<_jason> wisie: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<biovore> Madpilot: what dose lspci call your sound device?
<marius_> mine call
<jifix> you can use any debian package
<jifix> but prefer debian
<Madpilot> krishanu: I think the menu editor is called "smeg"
<x10z> in xorg.conf, what i need to change to get 100hz on my monitor? "HorizSync  to-to?" and "VertRefresh to-to"
<judgen> perfect
<jifix> but prefer ubuntu sorry
<marius_> Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<thelsdj> is there a wireless network browser installed by default in breezy? if not is there a prefered one to install? also is one planned for default in dapper?
<Madpilot> biovore: I think it's 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<judgen> i want a newer versionof an app, that is in the unstable repository of debian. Its not a system crucial app so it should not matter, right?
<Half-Left> concept10, having the right config OpenGL things will be ok but the wrong config and it will crash Xgl
<shao_lo> can anyone   tell me how to keep konqueror from opening a  new window when i  insert a cd
<JLiquorish> x10z: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto but you should only adjust it to what you monitor can handle
<amphi> marius_: modprobe snd_intel8x0 might work for that
<intelikey> judgen glibc versions,  some debian packages will probably be verbatem but some will break.   enable repos and install the packages made for your os.
<jifix> i have used ones debian packages on my laptop when i need to install a program and i didn't have internet i it is still working fine
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<judgen> ok
<wisie> jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8823
<wisie> i hope thats right
<concept10> Half-Left, alright, i will give it a shot.  if it doesnt work, a fresh install wouldnt hurt.  Ive been on this one since Warty
<_jason> wisie: do you use the cd-rom repository?
<biovore> :-)
<judgen> where can i get vlc for ubutu then?
<wisie> i dont think so.
<jifix> from a debian cd
<jifix> or
<jifix> from the net
<Madpilot> judgen: vlc is in the Universe repos
<biovore> I think the nvidia audio has a module
<Madpilot> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<jifix> add
<jifix> sources
<jifix> with synaptic
<jifix> do update
<_jason> wisie: uncomment all the lines that start with ``deb'', except backports.  Decide if you want backports yourself.  Comment the first line which corresponds to the cd-rom repository.  Then save and 'apt-get update'
<jifix> then
<[blah] > anything wrong with installing a program from binary as sudo
<linkd> [blah] : not "wrong" per say. just be careful.
<jifix> sudo apt-get install vlc
<biovore> Madpilot: you tried the module snd-ac97-codec.ko
<ompaul>  [blah]  well if it build for your distrobution then the answer is no
<jifix> and magicly
<jifix> ok
<rawkasaurus> I need some ndiswrapper help.  I have a Broadcom wireless card and I just installed the .inf with ndisgtk and it says that the hardware is not present.  I know that its the right driver and whenever I type lspci I can see a location for the wireless card.
<[blah] > its zend studio
<Madpilot> biovore: I didn't have to, my sound worked right away on install
<shao_lo> can anyone tell me how to keep konqueror from opening a  new window when i  insert a cd
<biovore> so what did you to break it?
<biovore> :-P
<adub> anyone in here use crossover office
<biovore> I did for a bit
<intelikey> see there is another that don't like "all automatic crap"
<Madpilot> biovore: it was marius_ who is having sound trouble with an AC87 system
<mikeo1> will linux-image-2.6.15-15-amd64-k8 detect smp?
<judgen> i know how to add repositorys
<Madpilot> AC97, even...
<rawkasaurus> any help with my wifi?
<biovore> mikeo1: check the /boot/config-<kernel_verion> to see if smp is in the kernel
<concept10> Half-Left, is that a ATI card you have?
<Sirius> i need help but my english is not very good
<Half-Left> concept10, nope, nvidia
<brenner> shao_lo: #kubuntu or #kde might be better.  most of us are probably gnome users
<judgen> if i install a kernel with synaptic, will it replace the old non-smp kernel?
<biovore> ATI + Linux + Gamming == issues
<Sirius> who speak spanish?
<biovore> judgen: it shouldn't
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<adub> biovore good thing im not a gamer then, but my 3d acceleration seems to be working fine
<intelikey> sirius what language ?   there may be a #ubuntu-<your language>  waiting for you
<concept10> Half-Left, alright, my laptop has an ATI card, I dont know if im using the non-free drivers or not, but I never installed them
<intelikey> ah
<intelikey> !es
<judgen> biovore, how do i change kernel then?
<shao_lo> brenner: thx
<Half-Left> concept10, dont know much about ATI
<brenner> judgen: it will create a new boot entry in gnome.  you'll have to remove the old one manually
<biovore> judgen: install the kernel and select it in grub on boot
<wisie> thanks jason, uncomment means removing the # im guessing?
<intelikey> oh i just noticed i'm lagging......
<brenner> s/gnome/grub
<intelikey> be back when my isp catches up.
<mikeo1> "# CONFIG_SMP is not set
<mikeo1> "
<concept10> How do I find out what drivers my video card is using? lsmod doesnt tell me much
<mikeo1> time to install it anyway
<MjhZ> modprobe snd_intel8x0 <-- huh?
<hanasaki> where / how can i check if ubuntu works on a sis 741 and sis 964 based system?
<biovore> concept10: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, run the livecd
<concept10> biovore, im looking, do see the reference
<hanasaki> LinuxJones well i would like ot find out before buying the board.
<concept10> it just says Driver "ati"
<brenner> then you're using the ati driver
<MjhZ> amphi what did you mean with modprobe snd_intel8x0
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, give me a sec I will have a look around
<hanasaki> thanks LinuxJones ...
<concept10> I wonder if its the fglrx
<brenner> it's not.  b/c then it would say "fglrx".
<MjhZ> how do i edit the alsa?
<hanasaki> hmmm brenner ATI work on xorg these says?  i had an ati 3yrs ago.. dam thing sucked.. performanc was SLOW
<biovore> I only heard bad stuff about ATI + Linux + UT2004
* hanasaki would love an allinwonder working on xorg!
<biovore> and Quake4
<brenner> hanasaki: from what i hear .... nvidia is the way to go if you want an easier time
<Half-Left> ATI drivers have got better, but not by much
<concept10> brenner, i guess i dont have them, I dont see fglrx no where
<MjhZ> How do i edit alsa?!?
<hanasaki> brenner  ya.. i sold the ait board and got a nv5700ultra! solid and boht videoout work!
<hanasaki> go dual monitors!
<BockBilbo> anyone here using Xgl in dapper?
<Half-Left> MjhZ, to do what?
<hanasaki> biovore what si UT?
* mikeo1 is trying to
<biovore> Unreal Tornimate
<Half-Left> BockBilbo, yep
<biovore> First Person Shooter
<BockBilbo> Half-Left, im using it by default
* hanasaki is learning lots .. :( what is Xgl?
<MjhZ> Half-Left modprobe snd_intel8x0
<MjhZ> Idont know?
<linkd> biovore: i run UT2k4 on here perfectly, and my mates run both ut2k4 and quake
<mikeo1> #xgl-ubuntu
<BockBilbo> though, i have notice that some custom gnome key accesses have been disabled
<Half-Left> MjhZ, you have a nForce chipset?
<brenner> hanasaki: eye candy, drop shadows, transparency etc.  iirc
<dj-fu> I'd just like to say whoever here is a developer or helps with Ubuntu, you're doing a great job and it certainly is one of the best distros I've used
<biovore> linkd: that with what ATI card?
<MjhZ> hmm?
<hanasaki> eye candy i sa program?
<MjhZ> Half-left ehh what?
<linkd> biovore: no but im positive i could run it on my laptop (which has ATI)
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, the 964 is supported but I don't see anything for the 741
<linkd> biovore: the trick is knowing how to configure you're graphics drivers in your xorg.conf
<biovore> radion 9000 or better probly
<MjhZ> I have a Gigabyte INTEL CHIPSET
<Half-Left> MjhZ, rather than play a guessing game with you or try to read your mind, what is it you want to do?
<biovore> linkd: you using ATI
<hanasaki> LinuxJones  can u give the way you found that so i can peek?
<biovore> drivers
<brenner> hanasaki: no it's not a program.  eye candy is stuff that makes your desktop look better.
<MjhZ> Halt-Left i want my sound
<MjhZ> ..
<linkd> biovore: nah im with nvidia. but like i say, im sure itll run
<hanasaki> LinuxJones i am thinkign of this system.. and trying to figure out if it works before i spend hte $$$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16856119002
<biovore> I have nvidia here too
<biovore> Its just what I hear
<linkd> if u got the know how to fix it up. originally it didnt run on here until i played with it
<wisie> thanks jason, that worked in the end.. Your a great helping hand.
<_jason> wisie: np
<MjhZ> I installed Ubuntu on my computer and now it wont work
<MjhZ> i have no sound
<hanasaki> biovore check out the 6150 based nv boards... nice feagtures!
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, I just grepped the kernel config in /boot/ for "SIS" and it listed all the SIS devices that the kernel has support for.
<AntMaz> Hey anyone know how to install yahoo messenger i know gaim has it i tried following some directions i found but they didnt work (the version for debain
<biovore> I think the SIS chipsets are decently support in linux 2.6.8 or better
<tk401> hey everyone
<hanasaki> LinuxJones  ah thansk!  can u peek at that url i gvae and share opinions of if ti work/not ?
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, but the dapper kernel may have support for it, I am running Breezy atm.
<hanasaki> biovore sis any good?
<MjhZ> Half-Left do you know the answer?
<biovore> sis == low end
<srbija> hello
<tk401> AntMaz, are you trying to log in to the yahoo messenger network with GAIM?
<srbija> everyone
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, can you re-post the link
<srbija> how can I know do I have firewall on my ubunta
<hanasaki> i am on kernel 2.6.15   but need ot know if the disk cd install has enuf support to actualy install
<SAAD3000> hello, how do I disable the ipw2200 from the kernel ?
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, is it a network card ?
<hanasaki> LinuxJones  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16856119002
<hanasaki>  brb
<AntMaz> im using it now , but i wanted to know if there was a different version cause igaim is out of date
<srbija> how can I know do I have firewall on my ubunta?
<hanasaki> LinuxJones  its a whole system.. w/ integratred everything
<hanasaki> brb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> srbija: It's off by default, so unless you've changed something, it's probably not running.
<SAAD3000> actually how do I remove the whole wireless drivers from the kernel?
<_jason> srbija: you have iptables, it doesn't have any rules unless you set it up though
<biovore> SAAD3000: rmmod <module>
<tk401> AntMaz, there is a newer version of GAIM, but I wouldn't know how to install that other than downloading and compiling from source. You'd have to remove the old version of GAIM first though
<SAAD3000> biovore thanx
<srbija> ok
<srbija> but i have really big problem
<srbija> i started IRCD
<Half-Left> MjhZ, You usually use alsaconf but it dont seem to be hear in Ubuntu, maybe another package name
<srbija> and i cannot access it
<srbija> over internet
<AntMaz> you dont know how to get just a version of yahoo anywere
<SAAD3000> biovore ipw2200 doesn't exist in /proc/modules
<Fonzie2> hello
<Fonzie2> does Sound Blaster Audigy LS work with ubuntu?
<biovore> ipw2200 is the name of the card.. not the module
<SAAD3000> biovore but i have ipw2200.ko in the kernel driver
<biovore> sudo rmmod ipw2200 dosn't work?
<tk401> AntMaz, you can download the Yahoo Messenger for Unix at the yahoo website, let me get you the URL
<biovore> dose lsmod show the module being there
<SAAD3000> biovore ipw2200 doesn't exist in /proc/modules
<SAAD3000> no
<biovore> then the module isn't installed
<biovore> done
<Nunquam_Fidelis> How can I select which window manager a desktop enviroment uses?
<biovore> try modprobe ipw2200
<brenner> Fonzie2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<SAAD3000> biovore because its conflicting with my nic it doesn't let me connect to the net
<ompaul> Fonzie2, on the command line start alsamixer then check nothing is muted
<AntMaz> i tried that and it says im missing lbssl.0.9.6 and tried getting that didnt work eaither
<biovore> hmm intressting
<Fonzie2> ok
<SAAD3000> biovore nothing
<Half-Left> Nunquam_Fidelis, from the login manager under Session
<SAAD3000> biovore it didn't give me error
<tk401> AntMaz, how did you install the version that you downloaded?
<[blah] > mysql 5 is not in the repository is it?
<srbija> why i cant access my ircd over internet?
<_jason> [blah] : no
<AntMaz> no i tried to install it but it didnt work
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Half-Left: That only let me selects the window manager/desktop enviroment, not which de uses which wm. Such as, how can I get Xfce to use the Blackbox window manager?
<biovore> [blah] : nope.. 4.1 is the newest
<ompaul> srbija, are you behind a router?
<ploom> ehh - anyone had luck with an ati rage II pro (mach64) and some minimum 3d?
<tk401> AntMaz, how did you install though? like specifically
<LinuxJones> srbija, do you connect to the internet using a router ?
<[blah] > _jason, biovore what would be the best way to add 5?
<Half-Left> Nunquam_Fidelis, I assume you just run it from xfce
<srbija> im connecting over my second pc which one is on windows and it shares connection
<ompaul> srbija, local router as i nadsl type
<biovore> ploom: should work using glx glcore
<SAAD3000> biovore it didn't give me error
<_jason> [blah] : probably compile it
<AntMaz> Debian Linux:
<AntMaz>    1. Save the file (8343187bc62cd9522d8e05995adbcfdf) to your machine.
<AntMaz>    2. Log in as root and type
<AntMaz>        dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<AntMaz>       to install the application
<AntMaz>    3. Run /usr/bin/ymessenger from X Window to launch the application.
<_jason> ubotu: tell AntMaz about pastebin
<AntMaz> did it install thats a big negative
<JLiquorish> _jason, thank you for all your help earlier, my ubuntu is working great now =D
<_jason> JLiquorish: great
<tk401> AntMaz, have you removed the package yet?
<biovore> [blah] : goto mysql download it, and follow there install directions and compile it from source
<biovore> if you want it
<srbija> i forwarded port 6667 from windows machine to this one and it still doesnt works :(
<AntMaz> i saved it to my desktop , it never installed the pakage
<LinuxJones> srbija, you'll have to get windows to forward to your linux server, don't ask me how I have no idea
<srbija> i did that
<srbija> with forwarder
<meh> 'lo everyone. I have a toshiba satellite M70 that won't use 1280x800 resolution. i've tried using the wiki guide, but it's still not supporting the right resolution. any suggestions?
<ompaul> srbija, internet ---  position X (is there something here, if so what is it ----- PC 1 (what OS) ---- PC 2 (again what OS)
<biovore> you would probably be better of doing it the other way around.. linux forwards windows
<biovore> windows + networking stuff == week
<tk401> AntMaz, if you followed the directions the package is on the system, but you will need to open a terminal and type sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<SAAD3000> biovore i typed: modprobe ipw2200 but it didn't give me any error .
<LinuxJones> srbija, you running a firewall on the linux pc ?
<hanasakiBRB> back
<biovore> SAAD3000: type dmesg
<hanasaki> sorry LinuxJones
<tk401> AntMaz, this will download the remaining packages needed to run the program
<SAAD3000> meh same they use 1280x786
<srbija> i dont know
<srbija> i didnt installed firewall
<srbija> only if it is in ubunta
<ompaul> srbija, care to have a shot at my question
<AntMaz> should i do that in the desktop folder
<`JD> >:( I cant find free partition software for windows XP.
<SAAD3000> biovore i did, it gave me ipw2200 and the name of my wireless card
<_jason> `JD: use gparted on the livecd
<tk401> AntMaz, in the terminal window
<srbija> ompaul: i have 2 pc's windows machine is connecting to internet and linux machine is connecting through LAN on shared connection on Win
<AntMaz> well for some reason my turminal doesnt work proporly
<`JD> I dont have a spare CD to burn to.
<meh> SAAD3000: you too, huh? I've hit a wall with the screen res; it's the only thing between almost working and working ubuntu install
<ompaul> srbija, fill in the gap for me is there something at X
<tk401> AntMaz, what does it say or what happens?
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, maybe you can search google possibly someone has linux running on that very machine
<srbija> what is X
<hanasaki> LinuxJones  i always search before i ask
<ompaul> srbija, internet ---  position X (is there something here, if so what is it ----- PC 1 (what OS) ---- PC 2 (again what OS)
<SAAD3000> meh on suse also it doesn't make the accurate res its always lower than the one on xp
<hanasaki> nothing found
<SAAD3000> biovore i did, it gave me ipw2200 and the name of my wireless card.
<brenner> `JD: isn't this offtopic?  or are you trying to dualboot?
<srbija> no Win is directlu conected to Internet
<SAAD3000> biovore it gave me four lines of ipw2200 and details of my wireless card
<srbija> ompaul:can you help?
<`JD> Brenner: I am trying to duel boot. But I cant find free partition software to do it.
<AntMaz> it just goes back to user@ubuntu:
<ompaul> srbija, can you get to the internet with the linux box? i.e. with a browser?
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, Mandriva 2005 seems to work on that machine I am sure Ubuntu will work as well.
<hanasaki> ah
<hanasaki> cool
<hanasaki> guess i didnt find that link
<srbija> yes im on it right now
<hanasaki> nice little box
<tk401> AntMaz, after you type in sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<AntMaz> ive done all the upgrades though or is that specifically for messenger
<tk401> AntMaz, ?
<brenner> `JD: you don't need to.  the installer has parted functionality thru the partitioner.  you can resize there.  just remember to defrag
<AntMaz> after i type anything
<AntMaz> well not anything but sudo
<brenner> ubotu: tell `JD about dualbot
<LinuxJones> hanasaki, search google for TLM454R3M6-C350 linux and it's the first hit
<brenner> ubotu: tell `JD about dualboot
<srbija> ompaul?
<ompaul> srbija, okay what is its ip? command is >> ifconfig << in a terminal - please wait there is more
<hanasaki> thanks linux
<`JD> Oh well. I did defrag just then and its done. Last night I was confused at the partition part of the installation.
<ompaul> srbija, is it in the 192.168 series?
<`JD> UBUNTU WIKI DOES NOT WORK FOR ME.
<SAAD3000> biovore still here?
<linkd> :/
<srbija> yes it is in 192.168
<ompaul> `JD, please dont shout
<brenner> `JD: no need to shout.  well what's your current HDD look like?
<tk401> AntMaz, you see, when you download the .deb file from yahoo, it doesn't come with all the software to run, so after you run sudo dpkg -i ymessenger*.deb, it will not run due to missing dependencies
<biovore> dosed of for a sec
<LinuxJones> `JD, maybe tehy are doing maintenance at the moment
<b1ind> I can't get rhythmbox to even recognize my mp3's after installing gstreamer0.8-plugins
<tk401> AntMaz, so that why after the dpkg -i, you need to run sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<Jubei> guys, qick q: I had an old 3dfx agp card but now I've removed it and installed an nvidia GeForce 2MX one. Naturally Xwindows refuses to start, what do I do?:)
<SAAD3000> biovore welcome back
<`JD> Sorry. 80gig HD 39gigs remaining
<tk401> AntMaz, like that, it downloads the rest of the stuff it needs
<SAAD3000> biovore the dmesg  gave me four lines of ipw2200 and details of my wireless card...
<Half-Left> b1ind, try gstreamer-mad
<srbija> ompaul?
<biovore> anything usefull/
<AntMaz> ok im doing that now if you hit ctrl alt F2 it will goto shell
<brenner> `JD: i meant in terms of partitions.  does xp take up the whole drive?
<carpediem> Jubei: did you install the nvidia drivers?  Did you change your xorg.conf?
<b1ind> Half-Left, it is installed
<biovore> paste it into #flood
<tk401> AntMaz, yes, from there you can log in and run those commands
<`JD> Yes it currently in on the whole drive
<[blah] > As I was installing mysql synaptic opened a debconf window which crashed and now my synaptic is frozen.  What should I do?
<SAAD3000> biovore i cant its not connected to the internet
<cynicaloptimist> Hello, I'm trying to disable touchpad-tapping, and I've tried adding Option "MaxTapTime" "0" to xorg.conf, but nothing appears to work. Any ideas?
<ompaul> srbija, well that ip can reach the internet but you can't get to it from the outside without the box in front of it allowing the passage of packets - please wait I have to (A) thing (B) at times research (C) check that I answer your question
<AntMaz> i dont know why the terminal in accesories doesnt work
<wisie> hah I have yet another dilemma, damn I suck :D I seem to be getting this error after i have installed mysql.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8824
<hanasaki> LinuxJones  i got a shopping page as the first page
<biovore> SAAD3000: your connected now, arnt you?
<SAAD3000> biovore but it gave me the name of my wireless card
<ompaul> srbija, so you need to have some packet fowarding happening on the windows box
<`JD> Well I may aswell go for another crack at it.
<Half-Left> b1ind, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<brenner> `JD: are you using the machine right now?
<b1ind> oh, there is a gstreamer0.10
<Jubei> i 've downloaded nvidia-glx drivers (dunno if they're correct), and I'm not sure what to change in my xorg.conf, where do I read up on that?
<`JD> Yes. brenner.
<srbija> yes
<SAAD3000> biovore no iam on the pc ubuntu is on the laptop if i removed the ipw2200 module i would connect becoz its block the connection to the network card
<ompaul> srbija, that is windows question please ask in ##windows how to set that up this is a linux channel
<biovore> SAAD3000: dose it show up when you do a ifconfig
<srbija> i did that man
<brenner> `JD: well i can either give you instructions now, or you can find another computer and we can walk you through step by step
<srbija> i forwarded port 6667 to this pc
<`JD> Brennner, PM me.
<[blah] > If I click close on the 'Applying Changes' window it does nothing.
<ompaul> srbija, and you have ircd working on it?
<SAAD3000> biovore no i disabled it, but if i did the -a it will show it
<hanasaki> what is ubuntu better for vs debian? what is debian better for vs ubuntu?
<srbija> yes ircd is working on this one
<biovore> if you get a device in ifconfig
<biovore> all thats left is the network config.. mainly routing
<ompaul> srbija, it could be that your isp has blocked that port - do you want me to try to connect to it ?
<srbija> yes
<biovore> enable the wifi card and look at your route
<tk401> AntMaz, i'm not sure why your terminal is acting up, but if you search the ubuntuforums.org, i think i remember seeing other people with problems like that
<brenner> hanasaki: heh, don't start.  it's all a matter of opinion
<SAAD3000> biovore i get my network card and i configured it, but the ipw2200 is blocking the connection to the nic even thou the wifi is disabled
<biovore> (look at your route by typing route -n
<judgen> where can i get hold of accelerated ati drivers?
<cafuego> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<SAAD3000> biovore why should i enable the wifi i dont use it to connect to the net.
<hanasaki> brenner  sorry.. not trying to start a war... just to get facts so i can make my own decision
<Hostile> has anyone gotten the fglrx drivers to work with X.Org 7.0?
<biovore> SAAD3000: I think when you enable the wifi device you changing your default route to use the wifi device. witch dosn't have a connection to the net
<phiber_optic> brenner, I think hanasaki just wants to know the difference to make ups his mind to see which distro he wants to use
<srbija> ompaul?
<brenner> hanasaki: i didn't mean offence.
<brenner> hanasaki: it's just a very loaded question to some people :)
<hanasaki> hanasaki  lol i was tell u i didnt mean office.. we are cool
<srbija> ompaul: did you tried?
<ompaul> srbija, it looks like I am getting somewhere
<adub> Hostile i have
<ompaul> srbija, please wait for me to call you
<phiber_optic> hanasaki, I guess you could download both and try it for yourself
<hanasaki> phiber_optic  i ahve ;)  i like to learn from others as well.   heck i dont know everytning
<OmegaAlpha> can someone tell me how to add more than 1 channel on connection for xchat
<cafuego> hanasaki: I think Debian is better suited to production systems, not sure Ubuntu ahs quite the quiality.stability that would be required for those. As for desktops, whatever you prefer.
<hanasaki> thanks cafuego
<Hostile> adub: I NEED HELP please, Ive been working on this for hours, Im going crazy
<biovore> OmegaAlpha: /join #channel should do it
<adub> i gotcha brotha
<phiber_optic> I couldnt talk about debian Id dint download it yet
<Hostile> adub: PM?
<adub> well im registered yes
<adub> so a pm would be fine
<Hostile> Ok
<OmegaAlpha> biovore, yeah i mean in the server list->Edit->channels to join
<phiber_optic> cafuego, what do you mean for production systems?
<[blah] > how do I find what my computer name / domain / workgroup name is?
<ompaul> srbija, I have connected but it does not let me join any channels or anything else
<biovore> OmegaAlpha: you main join on connect?
<hanasaki> i am tyring to get ubuntu going on a box... think there is a hardware issue.. boots fine off cdrom if there are no drives attached.. i attached a hd and it wont get past bios post... the drives seem mountable ina diff computer.... sorry if this is offtopic... any thoughts on the problem or how to find it
<cafuego> phiber_optic: production servers
<ompaul> srbija, then it drops me
<hanasaki> ?
<adub> Hostile you have to be registered on freenode to send pms
<cafuego> phiber_optic: The ones that ISp use, for instance.
<OmegaAlpha> biovore, i mean join on connect... more than one channel
<srbija> maybe i didnt forwarded as i should
<adub> i mean i can see what your sending but you cant see what i send etc
<phiber_optic> cafuego, you mean for servers? what is it more stable than ubuntu? if yes why?
<Hostile> adub: I am
<apt514> hi i'm using 5.4 how do i load a driver for a usb camera ?
<cafuego> phiber_optic: it's been around for far longer, thus proven.
<biovore> OmegaAlpha: I tring to remember.. it been a while since I used xchat
<biovore> OmegaAlpha: But I know it can do it.
<adub> Hostile odd so am i maybe i need to recognize myself with the servers brb
<Hostile> adub: identified with nickserv, thats registered right?
<Hostile> ok
<tk401> apt514, what happens if you just plug it in?
<biovore> OmegaAlpha: I am using kvirc-3.2.0.20051230 here
<OmegaAlpha> biovore, i tried seperating the channels with spaces, commas, semi colons.. nothing works
<phiber_optic> cafuego, I see...
<hanasaki> phiber_optic debina has a reputation for being very stable, secure and consequently slow to upgrade to new packages
<apt514> ubuntu asks me to import pictures but doesn't
<OmegaAlpha> biovore, always connects only to the first one listed in list
<biovore> I think you just add them one at a time
<dabaR_> you are both not identified
<SAAD3000> firmware_class how do i know if this firmware is for wirless or not?
<wisie> I just installed mysql and I seem to be getting this error 'ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO) anyone have any ideas whats happening
<phiber_optic> hanasaki, HOw do you clasiffy stability?... since i dont know which is suitable for me
<tk401> apt514, do you click on import?
<cafuego> phiber_optic: I prefere Ubuntu for the desktop, as newer, less tested software is available. For servers I prefer to not use anything less then a yar old :-)
<apt514> tk401 usb-linux.org has it listed
<biovore> wisie: try mysql -u root -p
<cafuego> s/yar/year/
<biovore> then enter a password
<apt514> tk401 yes :)
<Captain_Fleming> Hey, can anyone help me install a mpeg/avi/mov plugin (or more plugins)
<phiber_optic> ubuntu is less than a year?
<tk401> apt514, hehe just checking
<hanasaki> phiber_optic all a perception for each person.. jsut based thie statement on a trend i "feel" from conversations w/ others
<cafuego> phiber_optic: 5.10 is 5.04 is too.
<tk401> apt514, so, nothing at all happens when you click on import?
<Hostile> adub: figure it out?
<phiber_optic> so you are telling me If i want ot put a server I should put other version other than Ubuntu
<apt514> no & it finds it as another cam the vendor id is 0x2770
<carpediem> Jubei: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find where it says Driver and change the setting to "nvidia"
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell Captain_Fleming about codecss
<adub> i forgot my pass like msg me you aim or something
<biovore> debian is best for servers
<hanasaki> phiber_optic  u gotta make your own decisons
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell Captain_Fleming about restricted
<cafuego> phiber_optic: No, YOu can put on it whatever YOU like.
<Normal> could someone tell me(or point me to a website) how to install something not in the repository that I downloaded?
<cafuego> phiber_optic: I'm just telling you what *I* do.
<wisie> biovore: I still seem to be getting access denied and I'm entering the right password.. Is there anyway I can remove it and start again?
<Captain_Fleming> dabaR_: I know about codecs, I even have them, they only do not seem to work
<amphi> Normal: is it a deb?
<cafuego> By all means put the latest cvs gentoo on it ;-)
<dabaR_> Normal: what is it that you are installing?
<cartesian1984> Is there something like syslinux for reiser4 filesystems?
<Hostile> adub: join #hostilechan
<Normal> nope
<tk401> apt514, my camera just shows up at a usb-drive sort of thing and it allows me to just drag and drop filed from it... does yours show up as a desktop icon?
<dabaR_> Captain_Fleming: read the restricted formats page.
<amphi> Normal: what is it?
<zebraFusion>  $HOME/.xchat2
<Normal> tar.gz
<zebraFusion> how d o I find that directory?
<hanasaki> cartesian1984  using rieser4?  what do u think of it ver ext3 / rieser3
<Seveas> Normal, what is it?
<brenner> ubotu: tell Normal about checkinstall
<dabaR_> Normal: of what?
<Captain_Fleming> dabaR_: on what? where?
<phiber_optic> cafuego,  thanx
<dabaR_> Captain_Fleming: read the pm from ubotu
<amphi> Normal: tar zxf foo.tar.gz
<apt514> tk401 i tired gnomemeeting but no webcam too
<Captain_Fleming> ahzo
<JLiquorish> =( thunderbird wont read the planet ubuntu rss feed
<hanasaki> phiber_optic  make sure any prod sysgtems are debian "stable"
<cartesian1984> hanasaki, the ext3 filesystem would suffice
<tk401> apt514, so it's a webcam?
<zebraFusion> when I cd $home/.xchat2, I can't find the directory... Where is this located?
<Normal> I'll try..hold on.
<phiber_optic> hanasaki, what does that mean?
<hanasaki> "Stable" phiber_optic as in not the testing/unstable.  u do want production to be stable. right?
<apt514> ah both :)
<phiber_optic> yeahh
<tk401> apt514, oh that's cool
<brenner> zebraFusion: what's the error?
<zebraFusion> there is no error
<hanasaki> phiber_optic  then run "stable" hehe
<zebraFusion> it just doens't change the directory
<dabaR_> zebraFusion: ls .x<tab><tab>
<apt514> i just don't know the module to load
<zebraFusion> I'm just tryign to find .xchat2 somewhere inm y filessystem
<tk401> apt514, so does it run off a memory stick or anything to store pictures?
<apt514> yeah 2 aaa bat
<wisie> In php I'm getting access denied, is there anyway to remove the install and re setup
<brenner> zebraFusion: it's in /home/<username>
<hanasaki> zebraFusion try "ls -al" in yourhome dir
<tk401> apt514, no built memory though? just batteries?
<AntMaz> tk401: that still isnt working
<zebraFusion> thanks, found it
<tk401> AntMaz, what happened? anything? error messages?
<Normal> I don't know how to do anything!! I'm going to go search and search and see if I can become less stupid.
<dibblego> I have installed the NVidia driver and nvidia-settings, but I see only one monitor in the NVidia X Server Settings dialog - even though I have a dual head card (PCX5300) - how do I switch on the second monitor?
<zphinx> Anyone who can help me on a matter of ipv6?
<AntMaz> the libssl9.0.6
<newbuntie> Normal: did you untar the tar archive?
<apt514> tk401 2mb sdram
<dabaR_> he's gone
<gloin> hey all
<zphinx> Is there any easy way of adding comands to the startup scripts? tryign to add the btexact ipv6 tunneling script to startup
<tk401> AntMaz, go to synaptic and search for it, see if you can find something by the name of libssl (leave out the version number)
<SAAD3000> hello, how do I remove ipw2200 drivers??
<dabaR_> zphinx: it is a script file?
<tk401> apt514, unfortunately i don't know anything about webcams
<zphinx> yeah, a regular .sh file
<gloin> is glxgears different for ubuntu than other distros?  I've done the nvidia driver thing as per wiki, but when I test with glxgears, I don't get a framerate output, and as this card's a 7800gt, it's impossible to tell if the gears are just spinning fast enough to sync with the screen refresh
<tk401> apt514, but if it asks you to import files, there should be a desktop icon for the camera. is there?
<gloin> glxinfo shows direct rendering as "yes"
<gloin> so that's not an issue
<doubletwist> gloin run : glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<brenner> -printfps iirc
<dabaR_> zphinx: to add a script to startup, add it to the /etc/init.d dir, if you do not care when it is started. If you care, look at /etc/rc.X dirs
<apt514> tk401 no just a window opens when i plug it in
<gloin> doubletwist: huh?
<gloin> seriously?
<doubletwist> gloin I just set that up as an alias for glxgears so I don't hav to remember all the time
<zphinx> thanks :)
<marc> What is the way to set up the webmin password to the first user?
<doubletwist> gloin Yeah they got tired of people thinking it was a 'benchmark
<tk401> apt514, so there's a window that pops up but no desktop icon?
<gloin> ok, heh
<SAAD3000> hello, how do I remove ipw2200 drivers??
<AntMaz> ok
<gloin> 12221.200 FPS
<wisie> Hello guys, I just installed mysql but I have buggered the password up and it wont work.. is there anyway I can remove it and do a fresh install? Cheers
<b1ind> Half-Left, turns out i needed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly... who would have known
<gloin> I'm guessing the driver is working
<tk401> AntMaz, did it work?
<doubletwist> Not bad
<gloin> yeah it's a nice rig
<gloin> amd64, etc
<apt514> tk401 yeah & in /lib/2.6/ker/mod/drivers/usb/ there's only 3 ?
<AntMaz> i didnt try it yet
<esac> my cd burner keeps burning coasters. i have a cd which will get through the whole install portion, but the files themsevles are corrupted. is there a way to do a network install of ubuntu (ftp share, smb share, nfs share, http) ???
<gloin> for some reason, my screen res dropped when I setup the nvidia driver though
<tk401> AntMaz, oh ok.
<doubletwist> I get 11000ish on a 6800GT [can't now, CPU is loaded converting some video] 
<Kyral> wisie: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<wisie> thankyou!
<dabaR_> wisie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql
<Kyral> yah but I prefer purging it first
<Kyral> that way its completely gone
<tk401> apt514, if the camera comes up, obviously the kernel is picking it up...
<tk401> apt514, when the window pops up, is anything displayed on it?
<apt514> tk401 sure
<tk401> apt514, like your pictures?
<apt514> tk401 nothing, just does not copy the photos
<dabaR_> esac: you md5summed the iso?
<wisie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? How would i work out what procss is using it? All i have open is this, terminal and firefox
<dabaR_> turn off synaptic
<wisie> ok
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, I'm looking to install a Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory server, any links or whatnot?  Forums don't seem too helpful for the server installs
<tk401> apt514, you may be to copy the pictures manually by drag and drop, can you do  that?
<esac> dabar_ no, but i did a successful install off from it already .. gave that cd to a friend tho
<IAmWill> Can Ubuntu emerge like Gentoo?
<dabaR_> esac: you could try that.  the proper md5sums are on the download site
<Kyral> ubotu: tell IAmWill about Apt
<apt514> tk401 how? it detects the cam as a argus dc-1510
<dabaR_> IAmWill: update all packages? sure, sudo aptitude update&&sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kyral> Apt is like Portage 'cept no compile times :P
<SAAD3000> hello, how do I remove ipw2200 drivers??
<jdumont> hello... I am in the midst of downloading "edubuntu"  is it going to be what I already have?  I already have the ubuntu cd.
<tk401> apt514, what are contents of the window?
<tk401> like any folders or files in there?
<Kyral> Edubuntu is basically a customization of Ubuntu targetted at classrooms
<dabaR_> jdumont: yes, similar. if you would like to replace your ubuntu install with edubuntu, sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<jdumont> thanks.... i thought ubuntu is the server for the edubuntu clients
<IAmWill> Here is the deal, I am using Gentoo right now, and about the only thing I like about it is, the Customization, and the fact that you can emerge your downloads.  What I dont like is the time it takes, the compiles screwing up when your emerge is "missing" a package, and of course, the install.
<tawker> hi all
<apt514> when plugged a bottom tab opens warning
<Kyral> IAmWill: look at what Ubotu told you
<GoDawgs> hey ya'll
<Mabus06> When I boot up ubuntu it stops after 'checking battery state' is shown to be ok.
<wisie> mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password   - Through doing that command do i just edit the pasword bit? do i have touch the db_user_password at all? Just want to do this properly :)
<tawker> does anyone know of a good open proxy scanner for ubuntu?
<IAmWill> Some how I ventured into here from google and wanted to know the benefits for Ubuntu.
<IAmWill> Kyral: Okay
<dabaR_> wisie: /j #mysql
<GoDawgs> has anyone experienced installing Kubuntu only to have it shut down the laptop when it reached "Setting the Clock".... in the initial boot?
<wisie> ok thankjs
<jdumont> dabaR: will i need a cd to do this or can I get it off a ftp server?
<antonio_> salve a tutti , c qualcuno cui posso chiedere aiuto a riguardo di ubuntu?
<apt514> tk401 how do i use the vendor id to find the usb driver
<SAAD3000> hello, how do I remove ipw2200 drivers??
<FlannelKing> jdumont, it's in the repositories, so off the servers
<brenner> IAmWill: well, we're all biased.  but if you want to try a deb based distro, ubuntu is a good one to start with
<biovore> rmmod ipw2200
<dabaR_> jdumont: the ubuntu repositories contain all packages that are in edubuntu. /j #edubuntu, maybe someone can give you more info there
<jdumont> great... then I;ll cancel the iso download
<dabaR_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gkelly> Where is the best guide for installing MythTV ??
<antonio_> okay
<gloin> groovy
<gloin> so
<jdumont> mythtv.... if you have itunes check out systm.org
<Mabus06> Another question: How come when I try to install ubuntu on my dell it won't let me give enough partition space? There is like 40 gigs free.
<gloin> does anyone have an installation source for gkrellm?  I kind of rely upon that
<jdumont> or maybe just systm.org
<antonio_> grazie
<brenner> gloin: what's wrong with the gkrellm in the repos?
<gloin> oh nvm
<dabaR_> !mythtv
<ubotu> from memory, mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<IAmWill> brenner: i have also never used deb or deb based distro before.... let alone, i have never used a deb package before
<gloin> I need to enable universe
<dabaR_> IAmWill: it is easy
<tk401> apt514, i'm not sure what's going on with your camera, but if you want to try to find the driver for the camera, you can look up the vendor ID on www.google.com/linux
<jdumont> ah bummer... if i install edubuntu via the ftp I'll have to use my own bandwidth
<Ninwa> Hello, can anybody help me with my wireless conection under Ubuntu, more specifically how to specific the wan's WPA. I used to run my hotspot unprotected but recently decided to change that, but there's only an option for WEP password in the wireless properties menu.
<jdumont> i'm leeching of the next door guys wifi
<Ninwa> specify*
<Ninwa> wlan*
<tawker> leaching, how nice ;)
<gloin> kubuntu FTW =] 
<LinuxJones> Mabus06, you resized a partition and free'd the space or deleted all of the files on a 40 gig partition ?
<GoDawgs> can someone tell me what would cause Kubuntu to completely shut off my computer once loaded to "Setting up the clock"...
<GoDawgs> ?
<zphinx> dabar: still awake? :)
* brenner lights a match and holds it close to jdumont 
<tk401> Ninwa, if you go http://www.ubuntuforums.org, do a search for WPA and you'll find a threat regarding WPA in ubuntu
<tk401> Ninwa, it's got a whole walkthrough for it
<gkelly> Does anyone know what package contains 'qgl.h'? It's an OpenGL header for Qt, but I can't find any package with it
<Ninwa> a thread I hope :)
<Ninwa> okay, thank you
<Mabus06> LinuxJones; tried to resize my 80gb partition to use like 10gb for ubuntu. But the smallest I can resize it to is 79.9GB
<Hobbsee> !tell Ninwa about wpa
<brenner> GoDawgs: have you tried #kubuntu or searched the forum yet?
<apt514> tk401 thanks
<tk401> Ninwa, yes, thread! lol no threats on ubuntu, just humanity
<tk401> apt514, sorry i couldn't help more than that :-/
<SAAD3000> how do I remove ipw2200.ko modules from /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200.ko ???
<GoDawgs> brenner: yeah.... I did... doesn't look like very many people know
<serbia> which version of kernel ubunta have?
<OmegaAlpha> hey whats the command to get gkrellm to load on startup?
<GoDawgs> brenner: but thanks for the suggestion
<LinuxJones> Mabus06, it's best to resize your partition in windows (if that's what your using on the other partitions)
<Mabus06> LinuxJones: how? I'm on windows right now.
<gloin> dang it I wish they'd update firesomething for 1.5 =] 
<tk401> serbia, i think the current is 2.6.14
<GoDawgs> thought that since it was ubuntu that someone could help me here
<LinuxJones> Mabus06, you can't do that under Disk Managment or whatever it's called ?
<brenner> GoDawgs: do you see anything regarding ntpdate before it shuts off?
<serbia> is there any command to find out that?
<dabaR_> zphinx: sup?
<Mabus06> LinuxJones: In control panel that is?
<biovore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion <-- for installing firefox  1.5 on ubuntu/kubuntu
<dabaR_> serbia: uname -a
<dereinevogelda> hi. i'd like to use mpd together with gmpc. the server is there, gmpc connects but i can't play a song.
<BDC> Mabius06: When I was installing I sucessfully used partlogic (http://visopsys.org/partlogic/) to resize my boot NTFS partition
<GoDawgs> brenner: um... i'm not sure... is there a way i can disable the ntupdate?
<zphinx> Was going to ask about putting scripts in the rc.* and init.d catalouges, anything in particular i need to do with the file?
<LinuxJones> Mabus06, do a defrag on the drive first to arrange all your data to the front of the disk first.
<jdumont> i spent a whole freekin day trying to get kopete running under suse and novell when I realized gaim worked right from the get go.  <sigh>
<dabaR_> zphinx: no, just put it in the dir, as long as it is x
<biovore> ubuntu's install can resize ntfs
<brenner> GoDawgs: nvm, it's probably not it then.
<serbia> thanx
<zphinx> x?
<GoDawgs> brenner: bummer ... :(
<zphinx> ah, executeable.
<dabaR_> exec
<zphinx> dabaR, can i privmsg you?
<marc> How can I get the root scripts for Nautilus, specifically the "root nautilus here", "root gedit" and "Root terminal"?
<brenner> GoDawgs: so this is a kubuntu install?  or ubuntu with kde?
<dabaR_> no, why?
<LinuxJones> Mabus06, I don't run windows but I think it's in the control panel yeah under disk managment or something
<GoDawgs> brenner: it's kubuntu...
<SAAD3000> how do I remove ipw2200.ko modules from /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200.ko ?????
<zphinx> need to show you the script, not quite sure if it will take it
<GoDawgs> brenner: maybe i should d/l ubuntu and then put kde on there????
<GoDawgs> brenner: but still... i shouldn't have to do that...
<biovore> SAAD3000: you probably don;t want to delete the ipw2200.ko
<LinuxJones> SAAD3000, you can just rename the file (but why ?)
<YogSothoth> Hi
<dabaR_> zphinx: paste.ubuntu-nl.org and if you can run it in your terminal, it should worky,
<lar> Hi
<BDC> Mabus06/LinuxJones: Unfortunately Windows has no built in method to resize a partition while keeping the data, hence the need for something like Partition Magic or Partition Logic
<brenner> GoDawgs: i agree.  what about the mailing list?
<SAAD3000> LinuxJones ipw2200 is blocking my connection on network card
<GoDawgs> brenner: yeah, i could post it there... maybe that would be the best thing
<jdumont> well here i go... installing edubuntu .....
<YogSothoth> Just installed postgresql-8.0 with Synaptic and I can't manage to connect to the server. What is the default user/pass ? I've not been prompted for this during install as described in PostegreSQL doc...
<SAAD3000> LinuxJones how do I know if ipw2200 is not loaded in my modules??
<LinuxJones> BDC, that's good to know, for the folks who come in here and have only ever run windows thanks for the info :)
<zphinx> placed it in init.d ahd chown 777'ed it, didnt run for some reason, im guessing its trying to run before the network is set up, and i have no idea wich rc to put it in
<GoDawgs> brenner: i know it works though... i've had dapper (ubuntu) on there before... it ran beautifully
<brenner> GoDawgs: ironic.  i thought dapper would be the least stable :-/
<jdumont> ah.....879kB
<BDC> NP, As I said earlier http://visopsys.org/partlogic/ is worth checking out as a freebie partition resize program
<LinuxJones> SAAD3000, you can do an "lsmod | grep 2200" and see if it's loaded
<dabaR_> zphinx: CHangeOWNer CHange MODe, 777 is no good, btw, someone will erase it.
<Mabus06> bdc / LinuxJones : How come I never had problems before installing ubuntu with windows already installed, with no data loss? I did the resizing in the ubuntu installation.
<GoDawgs> brenner: I know.... me too!
<SAAD3000> LinuxJones oke its not thanx
<GoDawgs> i loved dapper... it was the first OS to see my broadcom wlan
<LinuxJones> Mabus06, are you manually setting up the partition ?
<GoDawgs> still can't do anything with it... but at least it sees it now
<zphinx> err i meant chmod
<benny> hi
<zphinx> anyhow, it was executable.
<biovore> chmod +x
<Mabus06> LinuxJones: used the first option... resize the current partition
<Mabus06> or something to that effect
<benny> huhu :)
<heidi> Hey guys
<heidi> Where can I get libdvdcss??
<dabaR_> !dvd
<ubotu> methinks dvd is DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jdumont> should i quit this chat before I finish downloading the edubuntu from the repositories?
<dabaR_> jdumont: the two are unrelated
<benny> no
<LinuxJones> Mabus06, I just deleted the windows partiton that came with my new laptop, that was my favorite part of buying a new computer :)
<benny> lol :D
<BDC> Mabus06/LinuxJones: I think for that to work the partition needs to be drfeagged so there is blank space at the end of the partition for it to edit out, when I installed Ubuntu onto my thinkpad and tried that option it would only let me shrink the partition by 7MB, that's when I DL'd partitionlogic which allowed me to resize properly
<dabaR_> zphinx: you can post to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<makaveli> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<x10z> can wine run warcraft3 ?
<biovore> www.winehq.org
<jdumont> where can i see my download speed?
<makaveli> aoght
<makaveli> nicebot
<heidi> What would a one line install for libdvdcss from there look like??
<makaveli> jdumont,  u mean traffic ?
<jdumont> speed
<LinuxJones> BDC, yes I already suggested him defragging his drive, that's probably what's going on.
<dabaR_> makaveli: the bot was taught...
<marius_> im pissed off
<dabaR_> jdumont: download something.
<makaveli> jdumont,  i use tcptrack
<marius_> Does somebody know how i can get sound on my lame computer?!??!?!!?
<marius_> i got
<makaveli> tcptrack -i eth0
<dabaR_> and speed is dependent on the site you download from
<GoDawgs> when will dapper be released?  I heard april but has that been put off?
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, I'm looking to install a Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory server, any links or whatnot?  Forums don't seem too helpful for the server installs
<marius_> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC '97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dabaR_> GoDawgs: no
<jdumont> tcptrack command not found
<biovore> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory server is just like quake3
<Mabus06> My other machine won't start up ubuntu.. freezes after checking battery state.
<jdumont> this install is only a few minutes old
<`JD> YAY! Linux
<GoDawgs> dabaR_: so we're still on track for April?
<biovore> Mabus06: must have a bogus acpi controller
<FlannelKing> alright, Ive never installed a quake3 server either, but to be honest, I cant even find a download for the server
<Seveas> GoDawgs, any rumour about delays is nonsense
<biovore> Mabus06: try noacpi option on the end of the kernel arguments
<BDC> LJ: i should have done that but it PL worked without it which was nice as i was in a hurry
<GoDawgs> Seveas: soooo very good to hear
<elkbuntu> lol
<GoDawgs> thanks Seveas
<dabaR_> GoDawgs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4?highlight=%28flight4%29
<Mabus06> Okay, gonna go try this partition logic.
<ozgurgerilla> hi all
<SzingSzang> how can i change the GTKConfig cflags ??
<dabaR_> partition logic:)
<GoDawgs> dabaR_: thanks so much... that's fantastic
<marius_> !!!NEED HELP!!!! 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC '97 Audio Controller (rev 02) i dont have sound!!!!!!!!
<ploom> mm - can different (gtk?) theme for gnome make overall responsiveness better?
<ubotu> marius_: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<`JD> Why is everyhing so freakin huge on ubuntu?
<dabaR_> `JD: you need to fixres
<dabaR_> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SzingSzang> lol :D
<SzingSzang> !fixres
<LinuxJones> marius_, how many sound cards do you have in that computer ?
<SzingSzang> !somecookiesandmilk
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SzingSzang
<marius_> This onboard
<marius_> LinuxJones
<SzingSzang> damn :(
<jdumont> dont' think you can resize partitions from within windows.. need partition majic or something
<Seveas> !bot abuse
<ubotu> bot abuse is, like, a bannable offense
<elkbuntu> jdumont, gparted
<GoDawgs> brenner: i'm burning ubuntu dapper now... we'll see how it goes... i'm going to install it after it burns...
<SzingSzang> hello ?
<elkbuntu> jdumont, there is a gparted live cd
<SzingSzang> sorry, but is there a way to change the gtk-config --cflags ?
<Ninwa> thanks tk401 and hob, I got WPA working on my ubuntu lappy :)
<LinuxJones> marius_, right clicck the sound volume applet and select properties do you see your intel card listed in the device dropdown box ?
<ozgurgerilla> guy's I have free partition but dnt have a cd-rw can I still install  ubuntu?
<Ninwa> hobbsee*
<Hobbsee> Ninwa: yay!
<marius_> yeah
<elkbuntu> ozgurgerilla, can your computer read a cd at all?
<SzingSzang> sorry, but is there a way to change the gtk-config --cflags ?
<ozgurgerilla> it can
<marius_> LinuxJones, yeah i can see it
<elkbuntu> ozgurgerilla, then it can install from it :)
<SzingSzang> !imhungry
<ubotu> SzingSzang: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LinuxJones> marius_, ok open a terminal and type lsmod | grep snd       is there anything listed ?
<ozgurgerilla> well I haven't got a ubuntu cd?
<Ninwa> cheers
<dabaR_> ozgurgerilla: go to a library and burn it
<elkbuntu> !shipit
<ubotu> hmm... shipit is For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ozgurgerilla> cannot burn cd's
<N6pfk> no 2d with ati driver?
<marius_> yeah many thing
<jdumont> the repository download window is showing the speed..... 193kB
<N6pfk> opps no 3d with ati driver
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell ozgurgerilla about shipit
<GoDawgs> !shipit
<ubotu> rumour has it, shipit is For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<jdumont> well it's unpacking
<bluesign> anyone know a channel for "project management" or "software development processes"?
<sungazing> can someone tell me how to install programs so that all users on my computer will have it by default?
<Mr^Q> i've sound problem
<dabaR_> sungazing: just install it
<ploom> just fyi i was asking about different (gtk?) theme for gnome making overall responsiveness (for gnome even) better because I changed it to Simple (under theme settings) and it appears to be somewhat faster even (besides having smaller scrollbars that I like) :-)
<LinuxJones> marius_, ok go into the sound mixer and check the settings make sure nothing is muted and volumes are at mid-positions
<marius_> in the yellow sone?
<jdumont> and make sure your speakers are plugged in.... it's happened.
<dabaR_> ploom: you could use a different wm.
<heidi> none of those seveas links are working...
<heidi> :(
<dabaR_> Seveas:
<ploom> dabaR, I did - xfce, but now Im back to gnome
<Seveas> dabaR, ?
<sungazing>  can someone tell me how to install programs so that all users on my computer will have it by default?
<dabaR_> heidi would like to use your links
<Seveas> sungazing, system  admin  package manager
<Seveas> dabaR_, apt-get install links2 
<tim_> during compile it halts with an error where would the best place to trouble shoot be
<Seveas> which links specifically?
<Mr^Q> okei Thanks
<marius_> LinuxJones done
<heidi> all of them are giving me errors
<marius_> then what?
<sungazing> do I have to install as root?
<dabaR_> pah. no,  I mean links on your site, I think heidi wants css2
<minimec> Hi. I have a HP nc8000 Laptop and HP has two different Wifi Cards for my Computer. The 'old' one is based on the Atheros Chip, the 'new' Card has an Intel BG2200. Both of them should work with ubuntu. But... Tell me... What would be your choice?
<jdumont> okay  i've done the sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<jdumont>  thing... now what?
<ozgurgerilla> elkbuntu: ubotu tell ozgurgerilla about shipit
<heidi> Can someone give me an insall script for libdvdcss2?
<Yukaze> Heya all, i just installed ubuntu, and i think my computer crashes when trying to run it... it comes up with "GRUB loading, please wait" but it has been doing this for like 15 minutes now :/ any ideas?
<Seveas> heidi, be more specific (posting all errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org would help)
<tim_> im getting an internal compiler error
<LinuxJones> marius_, ok hit alt + F2 and type gstreamer-properties (it will auto-complete for you)
<heidi> it just gives a repo error saying it wont connect
<dabaR_> Seveas: heidi would like to download from the seveas repository, libdvdcss2
<heidi> I just want to do a wget, but I dont know how :(
<_jason> ubotu: tell heidi about dvdcss
<Seveas> heidi, again, paste the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or I can't say anything useful
<dabaR_> wget _url_
<LinuxJones> marius_, for output sink select alsa and then press "Test"
<heidi> brb
<_jason> Seveas: there are about 10 different dvdcss factoids either recommending libdvdread3 or your repo and they are not consistent... can we change that?
<`JD> everything is still huge!
<elkbuntu> ozgurgerilla did ubotu not send you a private message?
<Seveas> !listvals dvd
<tim_> do i need to unmount the cd drives when running the compiler?
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'dvd' by value (7 shown): libdvdcss2 ;; dvd #DEL# ;; dvdcss ;; common #DEL# ;; ommon #DEL# ;; dvd ;; libdvdcss.
<GoDawgs> has anyone been able to sync a ppc to either evolution or kontact?
<marius_> I get a error message
<Seveas> ugh, time to clean uo
<_jason> ok not 10 :)
<GoDawgs> (specifically a Dell Axim X30 High)
<BDC> minimec: Under XP I've always found the intelbg2200 to be a very stable card while the atheros chipsets tend to be a little more flakey, as for ubuntu, i have an atheros based d-link pcmcia card running fine and also a 2200 internal running fine
<marius_> What do i choosre
<marius_> ESD or OSS or ALSA
<LinuxJones> marius_, ok go back to the preferences tab under the volume icon and select the alsa card from the dropdown list
<LinuxJones> marius_, alsa
<minimec> BDC THX. Do they work with the Kismet-Software?
<JLiquorish> hi, how do i extract a .tar.bz2 file?
<LinuxJones> marius_, do that first then test sound again
<marius_> yeah
<LinuxJones> JLiquorish, tar xfjv filename.tar.bz2
<marius_> Dont hear anything on sink
<JLiquorish> thanks
<BDC> minimec: kismet? forgive my ignorance
<Seveas> _jason, fixed 
<marius_> Now the program freezed
<_jason> Seveas: thanks :)
<LinuxJones> marius_, paste the output of lsmod to www.pastebin.ca
<Tedd> Hello.
<kethinov> ok, can someone help me fix my Grub with a knoppix livecd? i have a root terminal and i ran the grub command... now i have a grub shell. but i'm not sure what to do. how can i reinstall grub using the config file in /dev/sda1's /boot/grub folder?
<minimec> BDC Kismet is a wifi software which allows you to see (and use) the wifi-Networks around you ... ;-)
<Tedd> I've been getting this strange error every time I try to run updates or run Synaptic
<LinuxJones> marius_, you must have the modules for oss installed as well as the alsa modules
<Tedd> It's pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8826
<Cyblivious> can someone give me a very good link for setting up bt878 tv tuners for tvtime?
<Tedd> I've gotten this error before I reformatted.
<jdumont> well thanks for all the help... i'll just reboot and see if i have edubuntu
<Tedd> I never knew what it meant.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Tedd about enter
<marius_> http://pastebin.ca/42104
<Seveas> Tedd, sudo apt-get update
<minimec> BDC: some kind of wifi-radar ...
<Tedd> Seveas: Thanks.
<_jason> Tedd: do you know what ftp://ftp.free.fr is?
<BDC> minimec: the vaio with the atheros is on, let me do a quick apt-get
<Tedd> Well, .fr I'm guessing is somewhere related to France. So.
<Tedd> Not really.
<minimec> BDC: It needs some config!!!
<tim_> make-kpkg -initrd --revision=ck1 kernel_image   where it says kernel image do i need to call it something
<Tedd> Could you please enlighten me, _Jason?
<_jason> Tedd: it's PLF
<Tedd> PLF?
<_jason> Tedd: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<BDC> minimec: so i see, reading the man page now
<JLiquorish> i am having trouble installing new icons
<brenner> JLiquorish: you need to elaborate
<com4> When i try to use the python2.4-sqlite2 package, it segfaults on me
<marius_> LinuxJones: http://pastebin.ca/42104
<marius_> brb
<Tedd> _jason: So those steps will fix my problems, I'm guessing?
<Tedd> Thank you very much.
<minimec> BDC: You have to modify the config file and enter your card... It's explained in the config file...
<JLiquorish> ok, i have installed the icons as it told me to on the art gnome site
<_jason> Tedd: yeah, what seveas said should do it
<JLiquorish> but they are not showing up in the theme preferences
<GoDawgs> i take it no one uses a ppc...
<_jason> Tedd: I just didn't know what it was at first either and thought you may want to
<Tedd> _jason: I did sudo apt-get update but it gave me the same error
<GoDawgs> or at least don't sync them with Evolution or Kontact
<GoDawgs> :(
<_jason> Tedd: pastebin what your /etc/apt/sources.list looks like
<LinuxJones> marius_, I need the full output of lsmod (all the loaded modules)
* LinuxJones smoke break
<Tedd> Ah, damn. I forgot what the command was to open it.
<_jason> Tedd: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tedd> Which was it? just sudo gedit?
<Tedd> Thanks.
<Tedd> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8827
<minimec> BDC: So your Vaio is running well on Linux. I always thought, that the Vaio were normally not 100% compatible with Linux.
<JLiquorish> brenner: can you help?
<Madpilot> coolness for Dapper: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/
<jdumont> yup.... looks like edubuntu to me
<Tedd> I've heard Dapper is amazing from a friend. (He updated to the beta). The window animations are supposed to be amazing?
<BDC> minimec: the vaio runs better under linux than it did XP, it was originally a 2K machine and the drivers for all the extra stuff (jog dial, memory stick slot, etc) never worked under XP - ubuntu found everything right at the get go!
<marius_> LinuxJones ok
<brenner> JLiquorish: i don't know how the art gnome site says to install
<brenner> JLiquorish: did you try sys >prefs>theme
<brenner> JLiquorish: then click install theme
<JLiquorish> icons wont install by doing that
<minimec> BDC: Cool :-)
<marius_> LinuxJones http://pastebin.ca/42105
<BDC> minimec: kismet looks like something I should play with when I have more time, thins might be of interest though http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<Tedd> _jason, any ideas?
<brenner> JLiquorish: if they are an archived icon set, they should
<jdumont> gotta go... wife's been gone for a couple days and I have to clean up the house before she gets back.  thanks again.
<_jason> Tedd: ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ is timing out for me.  It must be down.  You can comment that part and try again later or try using the primary server in that site that I linked you to before
<brenner> JLiquorish: if they're individual....*then* you have to install it some other way
<JLiquorish> so i did cd ~/.icons && tar xzjf /home/jason/Downloads/tango.tar.bz2
* GoDawgs will be back....
<Tedd> _jason, does that particular server go down a bit?
<JLiquorish> when i click theme details and open the theme folder it shows the tango icons there
<Tedd> I remember this same error from before.
<minimec> BDC: No Problem. I thank you. I am happy to hear that both cards work.
<_jason> Tedd: I don't know, I don't keep PLF in my sources
<Tedd> Okay. Well, thank you all the same.
<minimec> as?
<minimec> as?
<BDC> minimec: my pleasure, good luck
<LinuxJones> marius_, your sound should be working fine I don't know what's going on :(
<brenner> JLiquorish: so what's the prob?  when you click on them, nothing changes?
<marius_> :(
<JLiquorish> when i go to theme details> icons then they are not there
<marius_> LinuxJones, i did find the fault
<concept10> Anyone using a ATI card with the fglrx drivers?  I couldnt get them to work with my laptop. Im wondering what I did wrong. I used Seveas' packages.
<minimec> BDC: Thanks for the Link. I have the same 'monitor'-problem with a Cisco pcmcia wifi b Card :-)
<marius_> I checked behind my computer
<kf2002ch> how to run dvd's with ubuntu
<LinuxJones> marius_, i am sure it's jsut a mixer setting or something it should be working look around in those settings i told you about
<_jason> JLiquorish: you just need to open themes > preferences and drag and drop the tar.bz2 file into the window
<LinuxJones> marius_, what ?
<marius_> LinuxJones think what was wrong behind the computer
<benplaut> shogo rocks :D
<LinuxJones> marius_, haha
<marius_> thats the lamest thin i ever done
<marius_> ...
<marius_> thing*
<LinuxJones> marius_, that's the funniest computer help story of all time :D
<marius_> iknow
<marius_> i been searching googling and screaming for help!
<Tedd> _jason: I ended up trying both primary and secondary, both must be having problems. I just commented out. Thanks very much. Later.
<JLiquorish> _jason: file format is not valid
<_jason> Tedd: np
<marius_> then now half past 2 in the night( im living in norway yes)
<elkbuntu> marius_, pick it up and take ten steps back.. if it comes with you it aint plugged in ;)
<dubnium> question: is the wine repository working for breezy 64?
<_jason> JLiquorish: ok guess it only does tar.gz, link me to this file
<eugman> hey is there a way to see if any package from a repo is installed?
<_jason> eugman: apt-cache policy package
<JLiquorish> _jason: one minute i think i found the answer
<marius_> Oyeah!
<marius_> Now i like Linux agian!
<pinkpanther> I can't seem to uninstall BerkeleyDB. I typed make uninstall in the directory. yet it still is in the /usr/local directory
<elkbuntu> lol
<FlakJacket> hey _jason thanks for the help on my mouse
<albertoas> >hELLO
<_jason> FlakJacket: np
<marius_> *why did didnt i trust you my fair lady tux*
<albertoas> NMAP HELP
<eugman> Jason: I'm sorry i wasn't clear. I wan't to see if a repository has any packages instaled.
<dubnium> anyone have wine installed on breezy??
<ompaul> albertoas, please don't use caps lock
<albertoas> ok
<ompaul> albertoas, what do you mean by nmap help?
<marius_> ok on XMMS how do i add al the song (in 30 dirs)
<eugman> dubnium: I do but unless you want to know how to do that I can't help.
<IdleOne> pinkpanther:  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<_jason> eugman: you want to search a repository for a package?
<eugman> no jason
<brenner> marius_: you can't.  which is why i like beep-media-player better
<dubnium> I would like to know
<logan001101> hi guys, i cant get mplayer in dapper, it requires libreadline4 while dapper using libreadline5, what the *beep* can i do for it?
<marius_> what is the best mp3-player to linux!?!?
<eugman> I wan't to check a repository and see if it's in use by my computer
<eugman> To see if it's required for future updates
<marius_> i want it to be nice to look at
<dubnium> eugman, i dont think that the wine repository is working.. what can I do?
<_jason> eugman: oh I see... I don't know how to do that :)
<marius_> *THnx to all the peps that have helped me , youre the best!!!*
<ubuntu> you aree welcome
<eugman> dubnium: so do you need wine installed or updated.
<marius_> ubuntu, remove the one e:P
<marius_> are
<dubnium> installed
<LinuxJones> marius_, that's easy enugh to happer
<logan001101> anyone>
<ubuntu> you mean me
<dubnium> eugman, tried apt but no luck
<ubuntu> what is e:p
* LinuxJones typing skills suck
<eugman> When you do a search in synaptic for wine does the package come up?
<eugman> oh ok
<dubnium> nope
<marius_> LinuxJones im just kidding around
<LinuxJones> :)
<pinkpanther> the problem is, I didn't install Berkeley through apt-get
* marius_ mine too
<eugman> Do you have ht e universe/multiverse parts enabled?
<pinkpanther> I need Berkeley  v >=3 and <= 4
<marius_> What mp3 player do you use LinuxJones?
<eugman> hmm appatently you don't spell the "ht e". Darn typing.
<dubnium> eugman, for which entry?
<ubuntu> hey guys dis my first time on linux and think its great
<pinkpanther> theres 4.2 but it won't let me compile kdevelop with it
<marius_> Great ubuntu!
<logan001101> guys, im having a real problem with dapper
<marius_> Just keep using linux
<marius_> Its my first time too
<ubuntu> chears marius
<brenner> ubuntu: you might want to change youre nick :)
<eugman> I 'm pretty sure if you do a search with the correct repos enabled a package called "wine" should come up.
<logan001101> i cant get mplayer
<LinuxJones> marius_, i use rhythmbox but you will need to install support for the mp3 codec before you can play mp3's
<ubuntu> unfortunately am runnig the live cd
<ploom> anyone using lastfm radio on ubuntu?
<ubuntu>  so would be going back to xp pro later
<ompaul> logan001101, you mean you can't get it for dapper?
<dubnium> ive had it come up in the past..... havent messed with my repos much.. does it coem up for you?
<logan001101> ompaul: yeah
<dubnium> think i can see your sources.list?
<pinkpanther> for some reason when I try to install kdevlop it thinks i have db4.4 even when I removed it from /usr/local
<eugman> Yeah in synaptic you should be able to find wine if you have uiverse enabled?
<logan001101> it requires libreadline4 while dapper 's using libreadline5
<marius_> Is Banshee good?
<eugman> ack bad ?
<eugman> Stupid question mark wants to join in the conversation all the time.
<LinuxJones> marius_, amarok for kde is the best I have ever used, in any case you need to do >> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ploom> asked about anyone using lastfm radio on ubuntu hoping its in ubuntu repositories too...
<ompaul> logan001101, run this >>> /msg ubotu info mplayer dapper <<< and no I do not have an answer but I guess if you looked at the aims of dapper you might see what is expected to be rung
<dubnium> eugman, got universe... but nothing
<logan001101> if i want to install libreadline4 i have to remove all the kernel and install the old one
<eugman> hmmm hold on a moment
<dsas> How do I get thunderbird to reply-to-list ?
<LordMelkor> is there anyway to register the irc protocol in firefox
<marius_> hmm i have debian ithink not KDE
<logan001101> ompaul: thanks
<LordMelkor> so if i click an irc:// link
<LordMelkor> it will open xchat
<eugman> ok. Is synaptic enabled?
<LinuxJones> marius_, yesh I don't use it for the same reason
<eugman> er open...
<brenner> marius_: debian's an OS, not a DE
<marius_> i dont have a clue:P
<Madpilot> marius_: you mean Gnome not KDE?
<LinuxJones> marius_, your running Ubuntu right ?
<marius_> yeah
<JLiquorish> ok fixed the icon issue, how can i install a GDM theme without logging in as root?
<marius_> i tried and it didnt work
<marius_> ..
<eugman> dubnium: If you haven't already open synaptic and tell me when it is running.
<logan001101> ompaul: 'package does not exist'
<dsas> LordMelkor, There was a spec to add the functionality so I don't know how easy it is to add
<BigDaddy> evening guys
<dubnium> k
<LinuxJones> marius_, you can install kde but installing kubuntu-desktop package if you want.
<brenner> JLiquorish: sudo.
<brenner> JLiquorish: you can't.  it's a system-wide change
<Alexi5> hello
<LinuxJones> marius_, err by*
<Alexi5> ubuntites
<JLiquorish> ok, so how do i go about installing a gdm theme?
<dubnium> well just a sec.. i changed a repo now its having an issue
<LordMelkor> and is it possible to write mircesque scripts for xchat
<brenner> JLiquorish: sys>admin>login screen
<pinkpanther> whats the easiest way to get kdevelop installed?
<marius_> GRRR, last time im listing on my teacher
<marius_> He said: "XMMS is the greatest!"
<LordMelkor> xmms is good
<marius_> ... idiot...
<brenner> JLiquorish: then themed greeter>install new theme
<dsas> apt-get install kdevelop3 in a terminal
<marius_> LordMelkor noo
<LordMelkor> i use xmms for mp3s
<marius_> "ok"
<LordMelkor> have done so for like 2 months
<marius_> But it isnt the greatest
<dubnium> eugman, synaptic is up
<LordMelkor> its like winamp
<BigDaddy> Does anyone here have an AMD64 chipset with the 64bit ubuntu AND run WINE?
<marius_> yeah iknow.
<LordMelkor> and winam is good
<dubnium> bigdaddy, thats what im trying to do now
<marius_> LordMelkor i have i too
<eugman> ok now if it isn't already highlighted click "sections" in the lower left corner
<marius_> but i hate it
<JLiquorish> thanks
<LordMelkor> try changing the skin
<BigDaddy> I spend about 3 hours last night working on it dubnium
<LordMelkor> the default skin is a little annoying
<Alexi5> is it possible to install zend studio on ubuntu
<marius_> Melkor, it dont add 30 dir at one time
<marius_> ..
<BigDaddy> I thought I was doing well compiling cuz it seemed so easy. but it didn't work
<pinkpanther> what repository is kdevelop in?
<dubnium> eugman.. k?
<LordMelkor> marius_ it can add as many directories as you want...
<eugman> next, click cross platform (universe) from the list
<LordMelkor> marius_ my music is organized into lots of folders
<marius_> Ok show me
<BigDaddy> LordMelkor - you looking for a good music player?
<dubnium> ..k
<marius_> No wait a sec
<`JD> brenner
<LordMelkor> BigDaddy, no lol im just explaining to marius that xmms is good
<`JD> check pm
<marius_> There!
<dubnium> not seeing wine in there...
<marius_> I found it out myself
<eugman> ok , dubinium. check the third to last package
<BigDaddy> Marius - what are you looking for in an music player?
<BigDaddy> LordMelkor, what do you think of Amarok
<BigDaddy> ?
<marius_> Hmm
<dubnium> eugman, vcdtools??
<phiber_optic> why can't I ssh to my computer.. before I was albe but know that I updated kernel I cant
<marius_> I can try it
<eugman> hmmm
<LordMelkor> BigDaddy I havent used it, but since i moved to linux from windows a few months ago
<LordMelkor> xmms
<LordMelkor> was a good find becuase it was familiar
<LordMelkor> and had more features too
<eugman> That's odd you apparently ARE missing wine. That can't be good.
<marius_> i am now trying out amarok
<BigDaddy> I am in love with Amarok. It is nothing like my beloved Amarok, but so far it has been a great player
<dubnium> well what repo of yours are you getting it from?
<BigDaddy> A lot of people would call it bloated however
<eugman> Would you like a repo you can add to install wine? It has more recent versions though.
<dubnium> ive done like a million apt-get updates
<BigDaddy> I prefer to think of it as full featured
<eugman> Well you should be able to get it from universe
<wotnarg> How would one best go about nuking a partition and turning it into a vfat?
<LordMelkor> i prefer programs that have plugin abilites but dont compe loaded
<LordMelkor> then i can customize what i want
<dubnium> ive got the wine.sourceforge.net repo too
<eugman> Actually I've an idea. do you know how to use pastebin?
<BigDaddy> wotnarg - partition tools can do that
<eugman> oh really?
<dubnium> not sure
<zebraFusion> what's the ftp command to login
<zebraFusion> after you ftp domain.here
<wotnarg> BigDaddy: I was playing around with qtparted, but it didn't want to work.
<eugman> let me find a link
<hatake_kakashi> zebraFusion: man ftp
<zebraFusion> hatake_kakashi, I need the command, I've searched the man page
<zebraFusion> Thanks
<brenner> reconfigging xorg produces a backup copy of the original xorg.conf.  does anyone recall what it's called?
<mark__> it has some random number appended to the end of the file name
<wotnarg> brenner: its xorg.conf.date or some random number
<LinuxJones> brenner, it's appended a random number at the end
<eugman> ok dubinium go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<hatake_kakashi> zebraFusion: try ftp user@passwd:host
<brenner> thanks guys
<BigDaddy> wotnarg - damn, that is what Iwas going to recommend
<eugman> and post your sources.list
<marius_> BigDaddy
<eugman> do you know how to do that?
<marius_> THNX!!!
<pinkpanther> what command can search my entire directory, other than 'whereis'
<dubnium> ya
<marius_> I love you!
<iwan> ihr seid alle schwull!!!
<marius_> It is the so nice!
<BigDaddy> marius_ - whats up?
<marius_> amaroK <3
<_jason> pinkpanther: locate, find
<BigDaddy> marius_ - oh hell yeah
<BigDaddy> marius_ - I love the wikipedia tab, the lyrics, the dynamic mode
<dubnium> then...?
<JLiquorish> =D my desktop looks so cool now
<marius_> I need mp3 support tho!
<BigDaddy> It like all the plugins my winamp had but put together cohesively
<bronxcoder> hello all
<eugman> then i'll tkae a look at your souces.list
<hatake_kakashi> !tell marius_ about mp3
<LinuxJones> marius_, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<BigDaddy> you need the gstreamer library
<BigDaddy> yeah, what LinuxJones said
<dubnium> posted it as jamesrw
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to save xgamma settings?
<eugman> I see
<LordMelkor> everytime i restart
<LordMelkor> the gamma settings are put back to all 1
<ploom> where to dangling symlincs come for manpages?
<BigDaddy> OK I have a question. I hate this XCHat 2.6.0 that came with Ubuntu. What does everyone here use?
<wotnarg> konversation
<wotnarg> But I actually use kubuntu, so :p
<eugman> is there supposed to be a space in the sourceforge links? I don't know if that cause trouble or not
<refuze2looze> whats wrong with xchat i like it
<LordMelkor> BigDaddy, its the only worth while irc client for linux?
<LordMelkor> but i hate it too
<beniamino> irssi
<eugman> nvm
<LordMelkor> i miss mirc
<eugman> that's what I have
<dubnium> i can try and see... all examples i saw where like that
<wotnarg> lots of irc clients around.
<LordMelkor> xchat isnt very customizeable
<BigDaddy> LordMelkor  - you are not serious are you?
<crouton> mirc is a great app.
<minimec> LordMelkor: What do you use as chat software?
<ploom> how can it be that for ex /usr/share/man/man1/qtconfig.1.gz -> /etc/alternatives/qtconfig.1.gz at the same time as /etc/alternatives/qtconfig.1.gz points to /usr/share/man/man1/qtconfig.1.gz??
<bronxcoder> could anyone tell me were "killall" is located on ubuntu and maybe point me in the right direction to a shell tool I could use to help me locate other tools (easyer than ls | grep '<whatever').  trying to install vmware tools in ubunto (set of device drivers that allow ubuntu to work properly with vmware)
* Bergcube uses Xchat 2.6.1 when on Linux and the ChatZille plugin to Firefox when on the Redmond alternative desktop.
<LordMelkor> u yse xchat
<LordMelkor> i use*
<BigDaddy> Well, let I am not a hardcore IRC user. This client is just buggy as hell
<BigDaddy> I used Miranda on Windows
<Kyral> bronxcoder: which <command>
<ploom> bronxcoder, how about a simple which?
<eugman> hmmm I'm sorry dubinium. It looks fine to me so I guess this problem is out of my scope.
<ompaul> LordMelkor, it is, you just need to look a little deeper click on help and there you have exactly how to make it do anything you want
<LordMelkor> i use mirc on windows because i wrote a bunch of leecher scripts for it
<bronxcoder> well first... trying to find "killall"
<LordMelkor> :-p
<dubnium> kk
<hatake_kakashi> xchat was somewhat nice until I found out irssi and I loved it
<dubnium> thnx anyway
<Kyral> bronxcoder: which killall
<bronxcoder> one sec
<BigDaddy> does anyone else xchat behave weird when highlighting text?
<eugman> Anyone here know how to check if a repository has no packages from it installed?
<wotnarg> bronxcoder: whereis tells where the binary is
<Kyral> I use Irssi
<Kyral> wotnarg: so does which
<ponds> anyone know if breezy has ipw2200 supportg installed by default?
<LordMelkor> hmm i need to try this irssi
<wotnarg> Kyral: pft, whereis has a cooler name :)
<refuze2looze> BigDaddy, xchat is buggy??
<LinuxJones> ponds, yes it does
<ponds> LinuxJones: thanks
<refuze2looze> seems damn stable to me
<minimec> I wanted a transparent chat-software. So I started to use irssi (a lovely monstrer). I had to work on it, but ... it's worth it!
<BigDaddy> refuze2looze - yeah, hard to imagin, huh?
<Bergcube> minimec~  Transparent how?
<ploom> still two questions - anyone used lastfm radio player on ubuntu and where from dangling symlinks come from?
<refuze2looze> BigDaddy, i use xchat. i've never seen a bug and it's never crashed
<bronxcoder> okay.  running  a perl setup doesn't specify which one.... using latest ubunto....reads: "Setup is unable to find the "killall" program on your machne. Please make sure it is installed. Do you want to specify the location of this program by hand?"
<marius_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<marius_> is only available from another source
<marius_> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<marius_> Sorry the paste
<LordMelkor> i especially hate that xchat seemingly cant auto accept dcc transfers
<LordMelkor> that really irritates me
<hatake_kakashi> marius_: you have to activate universe
<marius_> And how?
<Bergcube> LordMelkor~  Sure it can.
<LinuxJones> marius_, you need to apt-get update first
<LordMelkor> how?!??!
<mark__> LordMelkor, you can set xchat to auto-accept dcc transfers
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, go to IRC > Auto Accept Files
<LordMelkor> huh no irc menu.
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<marius_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<minimec> Bergcube: I use Irssi with a transparent Eterm. I place it on the Desktop-Layer on my Fluxbox Desktop. Tje Chat os in a kind part of my Wallpaper. :-)
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, what version of xchat are you using?
<mark__> LordMelkor, right click and go to IRC > auto accept files
<LordMelkor> the one that comes default with ubuntu
<Dasnipa`> maria,  you need root access use sudo
<AntMaz> hey when ever i load up an administrative command i type the password and nothing loads
<LinuxJones> marius_, you need to add the universe repository first tho
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, if you right click do you have an IRC menu?
<marius_> maria?
<LordMelkor> no
<varsendagger> is there a way to revert to default?
<hadnjury> I am having trouble installing ubuntu. It freezes at 52% when starting partition, can someone help me?
<Bergcube> minimec~  Aha.  OPTICALLY transparent.  I was thinking in too complicated terms I see.
<_jason> AntMaz: that's not good, is this the user you created during the install?
<hatake_kakashi> marius_: you need to use sudo
<AntMaz> yea
<jace> hey
<_jason> AntMaz: paste the output of 'groups' command
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, wtf? are you sure you're using xchat
<LordMelkor> refuze2looze: no
<LordMelkor> ya
<LordMelkor> i am
<phiber_optic> refuze2looze,  I dont have irc window too
<jace> I tried to install chroot of x32 linux, but I dont think it worked out too well.  Is there any other way I could install 32 bit applications?
<hatake_kakashi> probably different versions heh
<LordMelkor> refuze2looze: are you useing the default Breezy  xchat?
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, what menus do you have then
<refuze2looze> yes i am
<refuze2looze> 2.4.4
<marius_> Emm
<AntMaz> it worked when i first installed ubuntu , im thinking maybe i have a virus but i dont see how cause i dont do shit but code with jedit and browse the web and listen to music
<BigDaddy> well, Konversation looks nice
<minimec> Bergcube: I see. :-)
<marius_> Gimmi all the commands on the pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> marius_: what?
<LordMelkor> i have xchat, view, server, setting, window, and help
<hatake_kakashi> marius_: lol
<AntMaz> i know im in the admin grouops
<marius_> iknow
<Bergcube> LordMelkor~  The menu you need is SETTINGS / PREFERENCES.  In the window you get go to the NETWORK / FILE TRANSFER section..........
<BigDaddy> I have noticed that a lot of KDE apps just look more polished
<eugman> Anyone here know how to check if a repository has no packages from it installed?
<marius_> One says something somebody says something else
<BigDaddy> Why is GNOME the default with Ubuntu?
* Bergcube goes back to idling..........
<marius_> BigD yaeh
<btdown> cuz KDE sux
<hatake_kakashi> BigDaddy: whats wrong with that?
<LordMelkor> Bergcube in transfers section
<AntMaz> ive been using ubuntu for about a week now so ive caught onto everything pretty quick
<LordMelkor> i see no auto accept dvv sends
<BigDaddy> I know there is Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<JLiquorish> how can i get a link to filesystem under Places??
<_jason> AntMaz: does a command like 'sudo echo hi' give you any errors?
<BigDaddy> I think I am going to download KDE after a while
<BigDaddy> then maybe xfce
<AntMaz> i had xp but i couldnt stand it cause they lovely ways it crashs 24/7
<LordMelkor> shall i screenshot?
<apakatt> is it possible to clean a existing ubuntusystem so you get a completly empty server-installation without installing from cd?
<AntMaz> no errors
<Bergcube> LordMelkor~  That is because your parser has no fuzzy logic.  It's a checkbox called "Auto accept file offers"
<minimec> Bergcube: My Desktop is running on Debian Sarge. I don't even have xorg on it :-)
<LinuxJones> BigDaddy, do it rught now you can have both :)
<BigDaddy> AntMaz, mine was pretty stable. Only crashed because of things I would do to it
<_jason> JLiquorish: bookmark it in nautilus
<LordMelkor> bergcube, the word auto does not appear
<_jason> AntMaz: do you have access to root?
<LordMelkor> anywhere
<BigDaddy> LinuxJones - What do you mean?
<AntMaz> another problem to if i load up the terminal i type ex. sudo apt-get whatever ,and nothing happens to
<JLiquorish> _jason: how can i do that?
<AntMaz> yea is there a way to enable root
<LinuxJones> BigDaddy, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you kde to load from the ubuntu login manager if you want
<JLiquorish> wait, i think i got it
<N6pfk> I have multiple kernel header directories in /usr/src and mulitiple module directories in /lib/module.  If I build a new modules which headers are used and whick lib modues do they wind up in?
<hatake_kakashi> AntMaz: for what reason?
<AntMaz> i know i can go into teminal by pressing ctrl lt f2 or f1
<Bergcube> LordMelkor~  Then I have only two suggstions (not being a guru)  Either you're not in Xchat or you have config-files overriding these things.  Then you need to un-mung that.
<hatake_kakashi> N6pfk: the one that you are running on I suspect
<AntMaz> but that is the only way that things acctully work
<LinuxJones> BigDaddy, it's like a 250 mb download tho
<marius_> Bergcube or make a tcl script
<marius_> ...
<_jason> AntMaz: you are sure that 'admin' was on the list of groups?
<AntMaz> nevermind im not going to enable it
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, reinstall xchat
<LordMelkor> bergcube, i have no idea what un-mung meants
<BigDaddy> bah, that won't take too long
<AntMaz> positive
<BigDaddy> What DE do you use LinuxJones?
<N6pfk> OK, then if I want to use the others how do I specify that?
<LinuxJones> BigDaddy, Gnome
<LordMelkor> refuze2looze, where should i get xchat for ubuntu
<_jason> AntMaz: reboot in recovery mode and make sure your /etc/sudoers looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<Bergcube> LordMelkor~  same as un-fuck or repair or reset to default........
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, synaptic?
<regeya> not everyone in the world knows what 'munge' means.
<LordMelkor> well it says xchat is installed
<LordMelkor> in synaptic
<regeya> ...though it could have been defined without profanity.
<LordMelkor> since this is the default
<LordMelkor> xchat install
<wuhu> can someone help me with a firefox 1.5 problem i'm having?
<BigDaddy> It's funny, in Windows, all my litestep themes were modelled after GNOME. (cuz I like the look), now that I can run GNOME, I want KDE
<AntMaz> jason you think a possiblity of a virus
<_jason> wuhu: just ask
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, yes if you are using it then it's a good sign it is installed. reinstall it
<_jason> AntMaz: no
<JLiquorish> did it, thanks _jason, i suppose I have to put up with the fact i now have two links the FIlesystem in nautilus?
<LinuxJones> BigDaddy, you can select kde or gnome under the session button in the login screen when you re-start your computer.
<LordMelkor> lol
<AntMaz> isnt it pretty hard to catch one with linux
<regeya> LOL BigDaddy
<IAmWill> I am having some trouble with the Ubuntu livecd... It keeps hanging at "38.847122 intput: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"
<regeya> also, litestep rocks
<_jason> JLiquorish: I see... good point
<BigDaddy> oh yeah regeya?
<BigDaddy> you a litestepper?
<zim> hi all stupid question what is the next ubuntu like
<zim> hi all stupid question what is the next ubuntu called sorry
<brenner> regeya: is that the windows custimisation thing?
<Bergcube> Just as a small info...  Mung:  http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/M/mung.html
<wuhu> when I start firefox i get a message that says "Could not initialize the browser's security component.  The most likely cause is problems with files in your browser's profile directory.."
<wuhu> any ideas?
<wuhu> i just installed 1.5
<brenner> zim: dapper
<LinuxJones> zim, Dapper Drake
<phiber_optic> zim Dapper Dake
<phiber_optic> zim Dapper Drake
<zim> ty
<regeya> BigDaddy, I used to be.  Actually, years ago, sadly.  I don't run Litestep because Windows isn't my main axe anymore.
<makaveli> its current too
<zim> when can we download a preview
<_jason> wuhu: close firefox, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup, open firefox, report if errors remains
<sebi> "open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<sebi> " what does this mean?
<regeya> BigDaddy, heh, I used to run a LS theme named 'KDE' that was designed after KDE 1.x
<AntMaz> _jason , when i do recovery i wont to renable all the syntap packages and get all the crap ive got ubuntu again will it
<wuhu> ok, one sec _jason
<makaveli> sebi there is no sequencer file
<sebi> HAHAHAH
<sebi> stupid answer guy
<regeya> I had both Windows and my real KDE desktop set up exactly the same
<LordMelkor> i will reinstall xchat
<LordMelkor> but here is a screenshot
<_jason> AntMaz: it will just give you a root console so you can view the file and see if that's why you don't have sudo
<LordMelkor> http://geocities.com/joltmajor/
<BigDaddy> I did enjoy some popularity with Litestep. After I had the Reluna theme released, it was just too damn much though. People email all the time with theme request
<zim> when can we download a preview of dapper drake
<N6pfk> Sebi: you have no midi installed'
<JLiquorish> _jason: again thank you so much for your help, you should go to bed you have been on here helping people all day, thank you so much.
<AntMaz> it will ask for the password but then it wont do anything
<phiber_optic> zim its in developer version right now
<_jason> JLiquorish: heh nah I just read and keep irc on the bottom of my screen
<BigDaddy> regeya - here is my most popular theme - http://www.deviantart.com/view/12835091/
<sebi> N6pfk, okay, but how can i install "midi"? is there a package for?
<zim> kewl ty
<BigDaddy> Look familiar to you? That one is based on KDE and Reluna (Wich is a Visual Style popular in Windows)
<AntMaz> tell you the truth it was fine till i installed wine to use this audio editor i used when i was a Ms windows user
<wuhu> _jason:  that seemed to fix it, thanks.  so i know, what was the problem?
<marius_> Does somebody know how i can get Photoshop to linux
<marius_> i want photoshop not gimp
<BigDaddy> marius_ - GIMP
<JLiquorish> _jason: you deserve a award, not only for having the same cool name as me, but for most helpful person around. Unlike yourself i do need sleep so ill see you around.
<_jason> wuhu: I don't know, that just lets it create a brand new directory in your $HOME
<BigDaddy> Learn it, Live It, Love it
<N6pfk> I believe there are several have you installlled and run automatix?
<crimsun> some people say photoshop runs with limited success under wine
<BigDaddy> otherwise it is Wine for you
<wuhu> oh well, thanks anyway _jason
<_jason> JLiquorish: cya
<regeya> AntMaz, wine installation shouldn't have affected that
<marius_> Wine?
<marius_> ehh im under 18
<hatake_kakashi> !tell marius_ about wine
<BigDaddy> marius_ - really, it is easier to just use GIMP
<regeya> wine is an astoundingly impressive body of work.
<BigDaddy> Des Cedega run Photoshop?
<refuze2looze> maria, you can run photoshop CS with WINE, but it's better to get used to GIMP. it doesn't fall short of photoshop in any way, it's just different
<wuhu> i know this is probably bad to say here, but i REALLY wish things were as easy to install as windows
<AntMaz> oh , well i did catch a windows virus and that was aroud the same time i installed windows but i got rid of it
<makaveli> marius_,  : http://www.winehq.com/
<BigDaddy> I think I saw Xandros say that as a selling point
<AntMaz> installed wine"
<refuze2looze> oops, marius_ *
<kbrosnan> wuhu, read bullet 4 at http://kb.mozillazine.org/SSL_is_disabled
<BigDaddy> I can't get wine to work personally
<regeya> yeah; unless you need to do prepress work I'd not mess with Photoshop on Linux.  if you need prepress tools, though, you're likely not using Linux
<Alexi5> how do i setup apache2 on ubuntu
<makaveli> BigDaddy,  is it that hard
<AntMaz> i manually deleted it cause the virus scanner that you get with ubuntu couldnt quarintine it
<marius_> GRRR im not a girl..
<refuze2looze> wuhu, they are easier.. you just open synaptic and check whatever you want to install. what can be easier than this?
<Alexi5> can some one assist me please
<jtdgrz> can anyone help me out?  when i try to install ubuntu i get some error about bootstrap.log in when installing the base system
<wuhu> thanks kbrosnan, i'll check it out
<regeya> though I have to admit that Scribus's PDF support is amazing
<GoDawgs> Hello netsplit....
<marius_> im useing it on my school
<regeya> GO DAWGS!
<AntMaz> jtd might be your hardware im guessing
<GoDawgs> regeya:  :O)
<makaveli> Alexi5,  : sudo apt-get install apache
<jtdgrz> uncool
<jtdgrz> but thanks
<crouton> To hell with Georgia. :)
<Alexi5> thats all
<regeya> which 'dawgs' are we talking about anyway
<zim> where do u download the development version from ???
<wuhu> refuze2looze:  i never have to get on irc to debug a program install in windows
<GoDawgs> hey... watch it!
<GoDawgs> :)
<BigDaddy> makaveli - I can't answer that really. I am running the 64bit edition and there is not a binary package for Wine 64bit that I am aware of
<Alexi5> is there a way to let it run when my pc starts
<marius_> How do i download it?
<GoDawgs> regeya: UGA dude... who else?
<BigDaddy> I tried to compile it, first time ever. Didn't work
<regeya> crouton, if you've been in southern Georgia in the summer, eh, it's already there
<jtdgrz> any other idea why it would happen? lol
<AntMaz> cause i tried installing it in this dell with multible nic cards in it and i got some kind of eroor
<makaveli> Alexi5,  : then configure httpd.conf and other stuff. and read some manual
<refuze2looze> wuhu, what program
<GoDawgs> My family is in Stone Mountain and in Buckhead.
* GoDawgs is in So Cal... :)
<crouton> regeya: Living it already.  Being a Ramblin Wreck helps. :)
<Bergcube> Alexi5~  I can't help you, as I did no setup whatsoever to get it working.  I downloaded the apache package via Synaptic, pointed a web-browser from another machine to port 80 and there it was.
<wuhu> refuse2looze: take your pick.  firefox is just the latest
<zim> where can i download the development version dapper from ???
<GoDawgs> crouton: ewe... I'm so sorry to hear that!
<refuze2looze> wuhu, i installed firefox 1.5 with no problems at all
<regeya> lol crouton
<crouton> GoDawgs: That's ok, I feel bad for you too
<sebi> how can i play midis? playmidi results in "open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<sebi> "
<AntMaz> please no lol or rofl or any of that aol talk just spell it out
<GoDawgs> crouton: why?  we beat the crap outta you
<regeya> I have a niece (I guess that makes me old) who lives in Savannah.  Eek.
<AntMaz> roflecopter
<regeya> f'n hot
<wuhu> refuze2looze:  no such luck here.  it's been a battle with everything
<crouton> GoDawgs: Because your drama program had such a hard time finding 3 wise men and a virgin for one of their on-campus productions. ;)
<makaveli> marius_,  : sudo apt-get install wine
<GoDawgs> Ohhh... do I sense a teeny bit of jealousy? Hmm...
<AntMaz> http://members.cox.net/pimpbot9000/roflcopter.htm
<GoDawgs> anyway, this should be an #offtopic conversation anyway...
<regeya> ok, GoDawgs, any my apologies for the OT to all the ops, here's how retarded I was last time I was in georgia.  'twas a rainy day, I saw several cars with 'G' stickers, and I thought to myself, 'what the hell's with all the Green Bay fans, anyway?'
<crouton> heh
<AntMaz> everyone take a look at this
<refuze2looze> wuhu, either you don't know what you're doing or you're not reading manuals
<makaveli> AntMaz,  thats wossap
<AntMaz> wossap?
<makaveli> yes
<makaveli> i mean good
<AntMaz> what the hell does that mean
<AntMaz> oh
<sebi> how can i play midis? playmidi results in "open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<makaveli> i dunno. we say
<wuhu> thanks for that refuze2looze, just the pep talk a new linux user needs.  seems like everyone i talk to tells me it's my fault
<makaveli> thats wossap in philly
<GoDawgs> regeya: LOL... that's great!  We get that all the time though.. I live in Southern California ... and I have a car flag proudly waving? 24/7/365 ... and no ever gets it here... they wouldn't know REAL football if they fell over it
<crimsun> sebi: sudo modprobe snd-seq
<AntMaz> oh
<crouton> GoDawgs: Beating up in-state rivals is never #offtopic. Muahaha.
<makaveli> lol
<AntMaz> i do a fair in allentown busy and fun
<refuze2looze> wuhu, try this http://www.fslog.com/2006/01/30/firefox-15-in-ubuntu-breezy/
<benplaut> i can't beleive i'm not using dapper yet
<GoDawgs> crouton: I'll let Seveas determine that........
<makaveli> Dorney park ownz
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<benplaut> i was using breezy the moment they started dev
* GoDawgs FINALLY got dapper working just now... I'm using Kubuntu for the first time on my lappy... really neat... though it's a bit different than plain ubuntu...
<sebi> crimsun, now its "playmidi: No playback device found.
<AntMaz> ok _jason ill try that recovery out  hopefully
<refuze2looze> wuhu, because you blame 'linux' for your problems where the real problem is that you think linux is windows when it isn't
<refuze2looze> wuhu, it is not used in the same way
<brenner> benplaut: would you like us to flog you?
<a-lex> Dapper + Amd64 + Xgl + compiz == Possible?
<refuze2looze> there's different ways to do things
<crouton> He probably doesn't get American football
<zim> now to some currant Qs how can i play mpgs on ubuntu
<benplaut> brenner: please don't !lart me
<GoDawgs> crouton: maybe not... :)  Especially GOOD football anyway...
<WezlFawlty> football :P
<AntMaz> wuhu linux is awsome dont blame it for your problems
<crouton> You'd be in the same boat then, right? <rimshot>
<AntMaz> with linux its the operrator not the OS
<GoDawgs> Not Soccer now... FOOTBALL... :)
<zim> where do i get the codex for most sound and movie files
<a-lex> OBEY THE FIST
<makaveli> soccer 0wnz football
<makaveli> soccer if football actually
<GoDawgs> makeavelli Pfft...
<brenner> !lart benplaut
<refuze2looze> zim, totem, vlc, mplayer, xine.. take your pick
<_jason> ubotu: tell zim about multimedia
<makaveli> americans jus copied the name probably
<AntMaz> ubutu tell zim: about restricted formats
<Bergcube> To me, a fotball is that otherwise useless item that my dog gets lots of fun out of chewing to bits.
<crouton> rugby would own soccer and football, those maniacs don't even wear helmets.
<GoDawgs> brenner: it finally worked dude!
<benplaut> brenner: only in #ubuntu-offtopic, unfortunately :P
<zim> yes please do
<GoDawgs> crouton: too bad no one gives a crap out rugby
<GoDawgs> :)
<crouton> true
<GoDawgs> hehehe
<brenner> benplaut: you got the message anyway. :)
<makaveli> GoDawgs,  rugby 0wnz too
<wuhu> why does everyone here and on the forums keep telling me it's my fault?  i'm going back to windows
<AntMaz> http://members.cox.net/pimpbot9000/roflcopter.htm
<crouton> it's a good pub sport, to drink beer to
<GoDawgs> makaveli: Pfft
<brenner> GoDawgs: what did?  do i know you? :)
<makaveli> wuhu,  no dont go windoze
<GoDawgs> brenner: come on dude... don't recognize me with my fancy new OS that I couldn't get on a little while ago?
<LinuxJones> wuhu, what problem are you having ?
<zim> who in here can tell me how to play movies on ubuntu
<GoDawgs> brenner: Finally, got dapper on... Kubuntu style...
<refuze2looze> wuhu, i just directed you to a tutorial on how to install firefox 1.5 in about 5 minutes.. and nobody is forcing you to use linux
<wuhu> take your pick linuxjones, makaveli.  i could go on for hours
<brenner> GoDawgs: ohhhhh
<wuhu> still can't get wireless to work
<jason_> do this have its own antivirus?
<jason_> do this have its own antivirus?
<jason_> do this have its own antivirus?
<jason_> do this have its own antivirus?
<GoDawgs> brenner: hehehehe
<phiber_optic> zim: use mplayer, xine
<wuhu> i have to add sources to some file every time i want to install something
<LinuxJones> wuhu, that's not very usefull to helping find a solution to your problem :)
<crouton> wireless is a bit tricky in linux.
<jason_> do this have its own antivirus?
<refuze2looze> jason_, there's no viruses for linux
<wuhu> then when i install something i have to get on here and be told it's my fault
<makaveli> wuhu,  use totern
<sebi> crimsun, now its "playmidi: No playback device found.
<brenner> _jason: heh.  i thought *you* were flooding ... i'm like wtf?  jason flooding?!
<LinuxJones> wuhu, what are you trying to install ?
<zim> ity says i dont have the correct codex
<brenner> jason_: don't flood
<concept10> wuhu: no, you dont have to once you added all of the sources you need
<jason_> woah really? it doesn't have viruses?
<GoDawgs> hey guys... where do I go for a source-o-matic for kubuntu?
<wuhu> i add sources every time
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to cancel a program that frozed up.. wont let me close it by right clickig
<hatake_kakashi> what's with mplayer-custom in the repos?
<jason_> sorry for flooding
<wuhu> then it tells me it can't contact servers
<makaveli> zim what kind of file are you trying to play
<hatake_kakashi> !tell wuhu about easyubuntu
<zim> mpg
<zim> and wma
<wuhu> forget it.  i submit to bill gates
<refuze2looze> jason_, no it doesn't. doesn't have spyware either
<Bergcube> wuhu ~ Telling you it's your fault is plainly sub-optimal.  And even if you've interpreted it that way, I am sure most people haven't INTENDED it that way.
<GoDawgs> !tell me about easyubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> !tell zim about wma
<makaveli> zim did u try VLC or totern
<marius_> where can i find the Synaptic
<xsquared> hi, im having a bit of trouble with connecting to windows machines in gnome
<SebastianM> Hi everyone! I've just installed ubuntu - and I love it! (I'm new to linux)
<SebastianM> :D
<jason_> wow good thing my friend gave me a copy
<refuze2looze> OmegaAlpha, try running command xkill and clicking on it
<cubicool> Is there an Xfake package available for Ubu?
<phiber_optic> !tell me about easyubuntu
<jason_> thanks man!!
<xsquared> SebastianM, Welcome to life.
<brenner> SebastianM: welcome
<corvax> sytem administration
<_jason> jason_: I think this page sums it up quite well http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/evilmalware.html and this one for a more serious discussion http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<SebastianM> =)
<hatake_kakashi> what's with mplayer-custom in the repos?
<BigDaddy> yeah, I like this Konversation
<zim> no do the just work
<corvax> synaptic
<SebastianM> It's so...nice, and well done
<SebastianM> my wi-fi worked instantly after the installation
<xsquared> :-)
<GoDawgs> It's weird... I don't have synaptic here.. is adept just as good guys?
<corvax> lol at phiber optic  heh   as in the LOD
<oklinux> is sis si7012 sound card work in ubuntu ?
<SebastianM> while it took atleast 15 minutes to get it to work with windows xp
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried mplayer-custom?
<LinuxJones> oklinux, yes'
<GoDawgs> Seveas: is there a source-o-matic for kubuntu?
<zim> what is the best program to install that will just work to play movies apt-get install WHAT
<Alexi5> thank god for ubuntu wiki
<LinuxJones> GoDawgs, what's source-o-matic ?
<corvax> godawgs its undwer system
<refuze2looze> zim, i like vlc
<GoDawgs> corvax: what?
<zim> ty
<corvax> synaptic
<corvax> its under system
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: it's a website where you can have your sources.list file auto generated based on your prefs
<LinuxJones> zim, install automatrix it's a gui for downloading movie players and codecs
<corvax> then administration
<GoDawgs> corvax: I'm confused...
<makaveli> zim sypnatic
<refuze2looze> GoDawgs, what are your prefs?
<BigDaddy> OK, I am done I guess
<SebastianM> ubuntu has everything? :D
<makaveli> synapatic i mean
<BigDaddy> later
<SebastianM> even an office package!
<makaveli> synaptic
<makaveli> damn
<GoDawgs> refuze2looze: what do you mean?
<corvax> godawg click system at the top of yous screen
<GoDawgs> you mean the bottom? :)
<IdleOne> SebastianM:  everything and then some
<oklinux> where do I go to test the sound Linuxjones ?
<LordMelkor> I reinstalled xchat but i still have no irc menu
<refuze2looze> GoDawgs, i dont know. you said you wanted a website to autocreate sources.list based on your "prefs". so i ask what are your prefs?
<SebastianM> IdleOne: :D
<GoDawgs> corvax: ok... i'm there... now what?
<corvax> now click admininstration
<corvax> then click synaptic
<IdleOne> LordMelkor:  its under applications > internet
<corvax> then enter your root password
<corvax> :)
<LinuxJones> oklinux, gstreamer-properties
<phiber_optic> _jason, nice artichle about the virus ;)
<GoDawgs> refuze2looze:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<GoDawgs> corvax: ok
<brenner> LordMelkor: what version?  i think the latest doesn't have it anymore
<GoDawgs> corvax: i don't have administration
<GoDawgs> corvax: im on kubuntu
<IdleOne> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<LordMelkor> i have 2.6
<corvax> ahhh
<corvax> heh
<corvax> should have said so
<corvax> i thought was gnome
<brenner> LordMelkor: that's why
<LordMelkor> how can i enable auto-accept dcc send in 2.6?
<GoDawgs> corvax: I did... :)
<GoDawgs> corvax: actually a few times ;)
<brenner> IdleOne: he means the Irc menu *inside* x-chat menu bar
<LinuxJones> GoDawgs, that's cool
<corvax> i missed it sorry
<IdleOne> brenner:  oh
<GoDawgs> corvax: no biggie :)
<brenner> LordMelkor: #xchat is really helpful
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: it is... huh? :)
<LinuxJones> :)
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: that's what i'm looking for for kubuntu
<refuze2looze> LordMelkor, how did you end up with 2.6? you enabled backports?
<IdleOne> LordMelkor:  in Settings I beleive
<GoDawgs> i'm assuming it's the same but I ned someone to confirm that before i update my sources.list
<LordMelkor> refuze2looze: ya
<LordMelkor> IdleOne: its not in settings
<corvax> goto k menu
<marius_> when i have installed whine
<marius_> what do i have to do next?
<IdleOne> LordMelkor:  let me look
<brenner> heh. whine.
<LordMelkor> i have a screenshot at http://www.geocities.com/joltmajor
<LinuxJones> GoDawgs, kubuntu can be installed for breezy
<Jivenix> is there a quick way to refresh your ip address
<ba> ewwww geocities
<Jivenix> command
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: what?
<ba> LordMelkor, dont you have a host?
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: I'm not following you.
<ba> $def LordMelkor
<LinuxJones> GoDawgs, you don't need special repositories to install kde
<LordMelkor> ba: ??
<ba> sorry, wrong channel
<ba> i thought i was in #wordpress
<IdleOne> LordMelkor: you can get xget pluggin from xchat.org
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: got it
<LordMelkor> ah ok
<ba> ubuntus to huge for me to give a host to everyone who walks in the door
<corvax> in the kmenu under system
<IdleOne> but #xchat is a better place to get help for xchat
<corvax> is snaptic
<LordMelkor> ya im there
<LordMelkor> no responses tho
<LinuxJones> GoDawgs, you only need to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: that's what i'm on now
<GoDawgs> but i need additional software... so i need to update my sources, right?
<LinuxJones> GoDawgs, ohh you want the latest version
<GoDawgs> just as I didn in Ubuntu Dapper.
<IdleOne> LordMelkor:  try out xget
<GoDawgs> LinuxJones: No... I just installed the latest version................
<corvax> dapper has xgl and compiz?
<corvax> right
<LordMelkor> i just read the description for xget it doesnt look like what i need
<AntMaz> _jason: didnt do anything
<LordMelkor> oh
<SebastianM> a quick question: when a program is supposed to work under linux, is it possible that it doesn't work under ubuntu?
<LordMelkor> there isnt a menu thing for it
<LordMelkor> i had to type some command
<_jason> AntMaz: it was suppose to do anything, you were suppose to verify that it contains the same info
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, yes
<Madpilot> SebastianM: could be - what are you trying to install?
<_jason> AntMaz: wasn't*
<SebastianM> elkbuntu, ok! :)
<SebastianM> madpilot: just wondering
<SebastianM> =)
<serpa> So, this is what IRC is like
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, ubuntu/debian can have slightly different paths to things to say redhat or slackware for example
<_jason> serpa: run while you still can and don't look back
<AntMaz> no i meant it loaded up and everything but i just tryed to acess syntap package and it didnt load
<GoDawgs> hey ya'll.... when you install apps where are the icons to launch them in the menu?
<SebastianM> elkbuntu, aha! I see
<Madpilot> GoDawgs: not everything adds itself to the menu
<_jason> AntMaz: did you check /etc/sudoers?
<SebastianM> ubuntu is so freakin' cool.... :)
<LinuxJones> serpa, exciting isn't it
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, there's also the chance that the program is supposed to work but generally doesnt as well ;)
<GoDawgs> Madpilot: really?  I thought for sure in dapper it would... so how do I get all of the apps I download to add itself to the menu?
<marius_> can i install .exe programs after i have downloaded whine?
<AntMaz> in that directory
<GoDawgs> marius_: sort of... some programs you can run through wine
<SebastianM> elkbuntu, =)
<marius_> like? cs and ps?
<corvax> marius yes
<corvax> but dont expect much
<GoDawgs> marius_: Photoshop I think so... what's CS?
<marius_> why?
<_jason> AntMaz: yes, did you check the contents and make sure they were the same as the link I gave you before?
<marius_> Counter-strike
<beniamino> anyone know of a functioning mirror for plf?
<GoDawgs> marius_: it's not a perfected technology
<serpa> That just made my day.
<SebastianM> hm... there isn't any option for changing the start page in firefox? O_o
<corvax> sebastion ofcourse
<corvax> there is
<LinuxJones> SebastianM, edit >> perferences
<SebastianM> yeah, i know
<GoDawgs> marius_: Crossover office does a bit better job with porting apps over... but it's not freeware as wine is... though they do fund the wine project
<SebastianM> but i can't find it
<SebastianM> =)
<corvax> edit prefrences
<elkbuntu> SebastianM,  o.O
<SebastianM> oh... under edit
<unholy> hey
<corvax> genereal
<marius_> ARG!!, steam doesnt work via. whine
<unholy> can anyone tell me if i can boot from a floppy and then the floppy boots the cd?
<marius_> will crossover work with all ?
<corvax> maybe or cedega
<LinuxJones> unholy, hwy do you need to do that ?
<unholy> i cant boot it from cd, because the computer is too old
<corvax> linuxjones prolly isnt eltorito
<corvax> bootable
<AntMaz> how do i look a it
<GoDawgs> i'll be back ya'll... din din's here...
<jose> hello
<wisie> I've gotta ask, I had stuff on my desktop then I restarted and it all seems to be gone, whats up with that? :S
<LinuxJones> unholy, if the computer is that old Ubuntu probably won't be a good choice for an os
<Armageddon666> I use debian. But i installed Ubuntu in another machine. Where is the root?
<corvax> unholy get smart boot manager
<jose> alguien que hables espaol?
<_jason> AntMaz: boot in recovery mode, 'cat /etc/sudoers', if it isn't the same, do 'visudo' and make it the same.  You will need to print out the file probably
<unholy> where whould i get one?
<_jason> AntMaz: print the web page I mean
<corvax> thats the name of the application
<unholy> k
<jose> i dont speaking englsh
<AntMaz> my noob ass is lost
<minimec> unholy: I had the same problem some weeks ago... take a look on the ubuntu download page. There's a small software that allows you to make a bootable floppy with /device choice :-)
<_jason> AntMaz: actually smarter, save it somewhere and then look at it too
<AntMaz> send me that link again
<Armageddon666> Yo hablo, pero aqui no se puede hablar espaol!
<corvax> unholy here http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<AntMaz> copy it
<_jason> AntMaz: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<concept10> how did I switch back to hardware rendering?
<LinuxJones> jose, #ubuntu-es
<jose> me puedes dar tu msn armaggedon666????????
<Jivenix> anyone ever get dell truemobile 1370 wifi working on ubuntu?
<minimec> unholy: Maybe it's even on the ubuntu install disk...
<D1> my new dapper install freezes randomly
<Armageddon666> Para qu?
<jose> i have a problem
<D1> how do I debug this?
<corvax> my espaniol   is muy  merida?
<concept10> I tried to install new ATI drivers, didnt work.  I want to switch back to default
<D1> I can no longer Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<corvax> meirda
<maria> anyone know how to find out my own ip address on a network?
<jose> tengo un problema grave con ubuntu armaggedon
<corvax> or however you spell shit
<kethinov> hey all, why did grub mess up when i removed a hard drive from my computer? i got it fixed and all, but i'm wondering why it had to be fixed in the first place. why does grub care when i get rid of a hard drive that neither its neither installed to nor has its config?
<hatake_kakashi> maria: ifconfig
<marius_> What kinds of programs like dreamweaver is there on linux?
<maria> hatake_kakashi: thanks
<hatake_kakashi> maria: np
<corvax> maria ifconfig
<corvax> whoops im slow
<corvax> lol
<pinkpanther> marius_: look up NVU
<bosco> how do i get mplayer working correctly in UBUNTU
<Armageddon666> Where is root in ubuntu?
<amphi> !tell jose about es
<bosco> sudo
<_jason> ubotu: tell bosco about mplayer
<kethinov> Armageddon666, sudo su gives you root
<bosco> allright thx
<minimec> Armageddon666: You have to create it. Do 'sudo passwd'
<jose> ARMAGGEDON666 PLEASE HELP ME
<shortjollio> whats the best windows emulator?
<bosco> Armageddon666,  yes it does there no other way to do it
<kethinov> shortjollio, you can use WINE to run windows apps natively, or use vmware to install windows in a virtual machine
<bosco> shortjollio,  vmware or wine
<_jason> jose: escreve: /join #ubuntu-es
<pinkpanther> get cedega if you want to play windows games on linux
<D1> how do I troubleshoot/debug a hard lockup of ubuntu dapper flight 4?
<shortjollio> can u intall a windows program using wine?
<wotnarg> shortjollio: Yes. some don't work though
<hatake_kakashi> shortjollio: yes
<shortjollio> hmm
<corvax> boot to recovery console
<kethinov> shortjollio, yes, but wine's compatibility is spotty
<shortjollio> how do u operate it then just by clicking the setup or do u have to open up the wine program
<jose>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Armageddon666> The pass will be then the pass for root. Is it?
<_jason> jose: sem espaco
<hatake_kakashi> shortjollio: wine <program>
<corvax> armageddon yes
<SebastianM> is there any known viruses for linux?
<shortjollio> i install;ed wine using synaptec but cant find it
<Armageddon666> Thanks
<wotnarg> shortjollio: Konqueror runs exe files in wine automagically, but I don't know if natalus does.
<hatake_kakashi> SebastianM: not unless if you stupid enough to run everything as root, but otherwise, no
<Madpilot> SebastianM: no
<corvax> short no need to find it really
<wotnarg> SebastianM: Nothing but stupidity
<SebastianM> ok, nice :)
<corvax> if you want o run an exe just click it
<Armageddon666> Is it secure? Because in Debian we have root.
<kethinov> SebastianM, yes, actually. open a terminal and type ":(){ :|:&);:" without the quotes. it'll bring your system to its knees ;)
<minimec> Armageddon666: Yes! But if you don't really need the root account use 'sudo yourname'. I am an Debian User. I created my 'root'.
<corvax> or from the command line type wine and the name of the .exe to run
<hatake_kakashi> Armageddon666: its secure as long as you don't do stupid things, that applies to literally any linux distro
<kethinov> SebastianM, actually, i got the syntax wrong.
<shortjollio> do u have to copy the cd onto my drive first, cuz im trying to run an .exe off a cd and it wont
<_jason> Armageddon666: no need to create a root user.  Just use sudo.  If you need a root prompt, use sudo -s.  I will have the bot send you some info
<kethinov> SebastianM, but there's a classic fork bomb that's 12 characters that kills linux systems
<_jason> ubotu: tell Armageddon666 about sudo
<wotnarg> shortjollio: You should just be able to mount the cd and click the executable on it
<cosmo__> what do i need to read ntfs disks
<wotnarg> install ntfstools, but its still patchy
<marius_> Do i need antivirus for linux?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell cosmo__ about ntfs
<wotnarg> marius_: No
<hatake_kakashi> marius_: generally, no
<marius_> K puh!
<wotnarg> err, ntfsprogs
<kethinov> marius_, probably not. but if you want it, there's always clamav, a free software virus scanner for linux
<SebastianM> kethinov, oh..
<SebastianM> what's a fork bomb?
<kethinov> a program which makes copies of itself in memory until you're out of memory
<SebastianM> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> +CPU cycles
<goof> I have an issue with hotplug in the startup of v5.10 breezy, can anyone give me some help?
<kethinov> yes
<Armageddon666> Thanks
<wotnarg> SebastianM: If someone says something in a channel that you have nfc what it does, Don't run it. And definatly not as root.
<SebastianM> mm
<corvax> the only reason to have  antivirus on linux is that your afraid ou may pass a virus in a mail or somthjing givent to you by a friend onto someone else
<SebastianM> wotnarg, yes sir!
<cosmo__> does any one know what i need to read ntfs voulumes
<hatake_kakashi> cosmo__: what ubotu said to you in pm
<LIve> Can I view my hard drive contents using a Live CD?
<hatake_kakashi> LIve: yes
<cosmo__> oh stupid me
<wotnarg> SebastianM: If you stick to software from apt, you'll be pretty much safe from most anything.
<kethinov> cosmo__, just mount it and specify ntfs as the filesystem
<corvax> live yeah
<LIve> I'll try it
<SebastianM> wotnarg, sounds wonderful
<SebastianM> ah, linux is dangerous
<corvax> it should  automount for you
<SebastianM> it's keeping me from going to bed
<wotnarg> heh
<wotnarg> I know the feeling :p
<SebastianM> =D
<goof> Is there any way to avoid starting the hotplug subsystem when starting up ubuntu?
<corvax> udev
<goof> udev?
<minimec> Armageddon666: np
<goof> what exactly are the consequences of not starting the hotplug subsystem?
<LIve> Perhaps I can't find it, but how exactly to I access my files (using a Live CD)?
<wotnarg> goof: stuff won't automount or be detected sometimes, etc.
<hatake_kakashi> LIve: via mount
<wotnarg> goof: why would you want to disable it?
<corvax> soom things may not work like usb and firewire
<Armageddon666> What's np?
<goof> wotnarg, well when i try to start my new installation of 5.10 breezy, it hangs at the "starting hotplug subsystem" line
<corvax> live do you see an icon on the desktop?
<corvax> that looks like a hd
<LIve> cdrom, it says?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to change gtk2 font size for gaim?
<wotnarg> goof: Hrm. You running wierd hardware?
<hatake_kakashi> LIve: what do you want to mount?
<LIve> mount?
<SebastianM> if I boot windows xp, start partition magic and choose to expand the partition which ubuntu is installed in - everything should go fine, right?
<hondje> vladuz976: in your messages, or for the menus and stuff?
<AntMaz> _jason yea everything looks fine and i tried running synaptic packages and asked for the password dtyped it in and nothing loads
<wotnarg> LIve: How much do you know about linux/unix stuff? Is mount/umount greek you to?
<oklinux> how do I make the sis si7012 sound working ?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell LIve about mount
<vladuz976> hondje: for the message
<goof> wotnarg, well its not super wierd, its not exactly standard though...I have an intel P4 motherboard with onboard network and sound but NOT video, so i have a pci-express nvidia video card, and I am also booting off a SATA drive
<corvax> oklinux try alsaconf
<wotnarg> SebastianM: Hopefully :p PartitionMagic is nondestructive, right?
<LIve> First time linux user...sorry
<_jason> AntMaz: I don't know then.  If you are in 'admin' group then you should have sudo access...
<LIve> terminology is new to me
<SebastianM> wotnarg, hehe, it's supposed to be
<hondje> vladuz976: for yours, just press the ^A button...for theirs, I find it easiest to go to preferences, and set your font to override theres
<SebastianM> =)
<elkbuntu> wotnarg, gparted would be the better way to go methinks
<oklinux> corvax anything I have to install ?
<wotnarg> goof: The videocard doesn't matter, and I doubt the network/sound would be either.
<corvax> wait a sec never mind
<wotnarg> elkbuntu: True
<corvax> you wont have it
<_jason> AntMaz: test it with 'sudo echo hi' not gui stuff btw
<corvax> ugh
<AntMaz> is there anyway to recover full without a full reinstalltion
<vladuz976> hondje: what is ^A botton?
<elkbuntu> wotnarg, and there's a livecd with it on it somewhere
<wotnarg> SebastianM: You might want to try that gparted, as elkbuntu's advice.
<hondje> vladuz976: in the preferences menu, go to conversations -> message text, and 'ignore font sizes' to make the person sending you text messages send them in the size you're using
<elkbuntu> wotnarg, it's not very big, like 50mb iirc
<oklinux> brb
<wotnarg> elkbuntu: Wait, are you talking to me or to SebastianM?
<hondje> vladuz976: in the message box, 4th button from the left
<goof> wotnarg, really? those were the only things that anything i read online had to do with the hotplug subsystem...except USB which i have, but nothing is plugged in...
<elkbuntu> wotnarg, i wasnt sure who you were talking to, so just giving you the info to pass on :)
<AntMaz> type password then does nothing
<wotnarg> goof: Videocards just won't let X start, I don't think that would have to do with hotplug.
<vladuz976> hondje: that button is not highlited. that's why i am asking
<SebastianM> wotnarg, ?
<wotnarg> SebastianM: apt-get install gparted
<SebastianM> ah, now I got it..
<hondje> hrm, I don't understand vladuz976
<SebastianM> wooow... too much linux-talk for a newbie like me
<_jason> AntMaz: 'groups | grep admin'
<SebastianM> apt-get install gparted?
<corvax> is alsaconf in alsautils in ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<goof> wortnarg, udev can let me bypass the hotplug subsystem?
<SebastianM> mhm
<corvax> i dont ee it anywhere
<corvax> wonder why
<_jason> AntMaz: better yet, groups | grep ' admin'
<AntMaz> nothing
<wotnarg> SebastianM: Or optionally, you can use the partitioner on the install cd. I always do for major operations :p
<_jason> AntMaz: that means you are not in the admin group
<wotnarg> goof: Its probably not a good idea, but you can disable it.
<AntMaz> no i mean it did nothing
<_jason> AntMaz: yeah that's what it means
<SebastianM> elkbuntu, so what I do is to boot xp, decrease the ntfs-partition and then boot ubuntu and increase the ext3-partition with gparted?
<_jason> AntMaz: type 'groups', you will not see 'admin' listed there
<goof> wotnarg, thats what i keep reading, but nobody seems to be able to find a fix for it, and from what i have read, i'm not the only one with the problem
<corvax> well id would use a live cd
<goof> wotnarg, any idea for a place to submit the bug/problem?
<corvax> and use qtparted
<wotnarg> goof: bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<corvax> to resive the ntfs
<SebastianM> ah
<wotnarg> goof: I think is the address, if not, just look for bugzilla on the ubuntu site
<corvax> and create the  ext3\
<corvax> but you have to run
<cosmo__> when i go to veaw hda1 it still says contents cannot be displayed
<corvax> defrag
<SebastianM> but partition magic is capable of creating/resizing ext3-partitions
<corvax> on windows first
<goof> wotnarg, thanks for the help
<corvax> or it wont work for some reason
<SebastianM> would ubuntu recognize the extra space?
<wotnarg> SebastianM: Yes :p
<AntMaz> adm is there
<SebastianM> ok =)
<goof> wotnarg, hopefull i can get this cleared up, or i'll have to switch to something else like mandriva :-P
<wotnarg> goof: :/
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know the command to load a wifi driver on startup to the etc/modules?
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, if you have partitionmagic, know how to use it and trust it then you could use it
<marc> Is there a howto on how to upgrde firefox to 1.5 somewhere?
<SebastianM> elkbuntu, great =)
<_jason> ubotu: tell marc about ff1.5
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, just dont ask me how, never actually used partitionmagic ;)
<SebastianM> elkbuntu, it's cool, I'll figure it out;)
<corvax> but dont forget to defrag your wiondows first
<OmegaAlpha> SebastianM, i use partiition magic
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, i STRONGLY suggest doing backups though
<corvax> i kept getting errors
<corvax> untill i did
<SebastianM> ah
<_jason> AntMaz: that's not 'admin' :)  boot in recovery mode and do 'adduser your_user_name admin'
<GoDawgs> Yummy... din din was good.
<corvax> i dont have any windows partions anymore though
<corvax> no need for it
<SebastianM> OmegaAlpha, and it works without problems? =)
<corvax> actually on my wifes laptop there is
<GoDawgs> corvax: i wish i could say that
<corvax> but she never boots to it
<corvax> no need
<SebastianM> corvax, hehe, I would love to run ubuntu-only on this laptop but my father uses it aswell
<munin> Where does the "System > Preferences > Sessions" configuration file reside? For some reason I am unable to remove sessions from the GUI.
<OmegaAlpha> SebastianM, yes thats what i used to install ubuntu
<GoDawgs> then you guys should wax the win partition
<SebastianM> OmegaAlpha, oh, cool!
<OmegaAlpha> SebastianM, what are you trying to do?
<AntMaz> ok
<hondje> munin: if it's not there, you can run 'gnome-session' from the terminal
<SebastianM> OmegaAlpha, increase my ext3-partition with ubuntu installed on it
<corvax> when dapper goes gold
<corvax> the wind partion is gone
<SebastianM> haha:D
<OmegaAlpha> SebastianM, you can safely resize it without it messing up linux.  Do a backup if you dont want to take any chances
<punkrockguy318> Hmm, for some reason i can't get any direct rendering in Xgl
<dyrne> stupid question.. trying to change hostname someone tell me equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/network ?
<corvax> have you see the videos of xgl in action
<jtdgrz> are there any system reqs for ubuntu
<punkrockguy318> it says Mesa GLX indirect
<corvax> i almsot shit
<SebastianM> OmegaAlpha, ok, thanks!
<SebastianM> people are so kind here :')
<punkrockguy318> corvax: yeah, they're awesome
<punkrockguy318> corvax: i'm running Xgl right now but it's giving me lots of problems
<OmegaAlpha> SebastianM, n.p
<corvax> xglis in dapper as well as compiz i heard
<corvax> in the repos that is
<oklinux> can some one help me set up sound card sis si7012 ?
<punkrockguy318> corvax: yeah, it's in universe
<oklinux> is a realtek alc655 rev 0
<punkrockguy318> corvax: whenever i run compiz, i get a black and white screen
<punkrockguy318> windows are white but everything is black
<OmegaAlpha> Anyone familiar with loading modules into the kernel at boot up?
<oklinux> corvax I dont have alsaconf
<punkrockguy318> i can still do the cube thing, but i can't do anything
<crimsun> oklinux: pastebin the output from: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<punkrockguy318> OmegaAlpha: /etc/modules
<corvax> oklinux me either
<OmegaAlpha> punkrockguy318, yes i know im in gedit with right now.. i just dont know what to enter for my wifi module :(
<corvax> not in ubuntu repos i guess
<punkrockguy318> do you know the module name/
<LinuxJones> OmegaAlpha, add the module name to /etc/modules like nvidia for example
<stephen> hmmm is there a reasonable way to get a computer outside a router networked with those inside via samba?
<corvax> heres the video wow
<OmegaAlpha> punkrockguy318, no.
<corvax> http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi
<OmegaAlpha> punkrockguy318, would the module name be the name of the driver which i just installed to get it to work?
<crimsun> oklinux: tell me the url after you've pastebinned it
<concept10> Anyone of you guys know how to switch back to hardware acceleration in xorg?
<punkrockguy318> OmegaAlpha: what was the driver name?
<LinuxJones> OmegaAlpha, do lsmod and look to see it's name
<drummer87> hi there.. i'm looking at getting a mini print server (netgear ps101, specifically) and need to know if and how i can set this up in ubuntu.
<oklinux> it blank crimsun
<chi> i cant connect to the internet after a fresh install i can connect to local computers tho any suggestions why?
<stephen> hmmm is there a reasonable way to get a computer outside a router networked with those inside via samba?
<linkd> chi: how you connecting? via gateway router?
<SebastianM> In windows, you install programs with setup-files. Is it the same in ubuntu?
<drummer87> i've found these specs, but not sure if these'll work in ubuntu
<chi> linkd: yes
<drummer87> # Protocol support: TCP/IP, DHCP client  --   # Printing methods: peer-to-peer (PTP) and SMB over TCP/IP, Windows LPD printing
<drummer87> any hints anyone??
<linkd> SebastianM: you have like ./configure; make; make install in linux, or just use package management
<chi> linkd: static ip's on a router
<linkd> chi: hmmz, what happens when you try to ping google.com?
<crimsun> oklinux: what's blank/
<navarone> SebastianM, no...in ubuntu you use synaptic or apt-get command to retireve and install packages from net
<SebastianM> oh
<linkd> have you configured /etc/network/interfaces for a static ip chi ?
<chi> linkd: i get a replie
<Madpilot> !tell SebastianM about synaptic
<SebastianM> ...another thing to learn :)
* chi checks to ,make sure
<OmegaAlpha> punkrockguy318, i dont think i see it in there... if im using ndiswrapper on this driver... and ndiswrapper is listed.. would i put that in the boot file?
<navarone> Sebastian it's basically how update works too
<Madpilot> SebastianM: the link the bot just sent you will explain a lot
<punkrockguy318> hmm i'm not sure :-\
<SebastianM> yeah, thanks!
<linkd> chi: hmm, are you able to resolve hosts? i wont had a similar problem except i had problems resolving hosts.
<linkd> *i once
<oklinux> crimsun I cant find the file you told me
<corvax> turn on dhcp on the rounter see if that works
<crimsun> oklinux: are you typing those two commands in a Terminal?
<dsas> hmm, does anyone know of a way to reply-to-list in thunderbird? I can't find anything about it having the feature, but maybe my google-fu is running out?
<corvax> and go from there
<linkd> chi: try "host nullnetwork.net" for kicks and tell me if it works
<Jivenix> !broadcom
<ubotu> it has been said that broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Jivenix> that stupid bot is infinitely useful
<Igorayeb> Anybody no whi cause this error: cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<OmegaAlpha> punkrockguy318, i thinks ndiswrapper is what im needing to boot at kernel... do i just type 'ndiswrapper' in the list then?
<Jivenix> how do you add stuff to it?
<Jivenix> ndiswrapper -m
<oklinux> crimsun can I pm you ?
<chi> linkd: yes that is the problem i cant resolve any hosts!
<AntMaz> _jason that worked thanks alot
<chi> linkd: how did you fix that?
<linkd> chi: gotcha! now what router are you using?
<crimsun> oklinux: keep it in here, please, unless it's a paste (use pastebin then)
<_jason> AntMaz: np
<chi> linkd:  its an actiontec
<chi> linkd: it runs busybox
<NetGeek> not liking gnome-xchat, and reason I would want to get it over Xchat in Dapper
<chi> i dont have this problem with my gentoo machines =/
<Igorayeb> Anybody no whi cause this error: cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<punkrockguy318> OmegaAlpha: you can try it
<marius_> is there a msn client that has picturesupport
<linkd> chi: ok ive never heard of that, however this is what is happening, basically you're linux box is defaulting to always using your router as the nameserver (at your routers request) so effectively linux is overwriting resolv.conf all the time
<corvax> try using  opern wrt
<corvax> and a wrt54g
<linkd> chi: i came up with 2 solutions.
<irv10tz> ei is it true that linux doesn't have spyware, malware, viruses???
<IdleOne> marius_:  amsn
<linkd> chi: 1 was to use cron to enforce resolv.conf (hackish)
<marius_> that doesnt have images...
<Igorayeb> marius_, you no the mercury MSN client
<irv10tz> ei is it true that linux doesn't have spyware, malware, viruses???
<chi> linkd: use an outside dns server?
<linkd> chi: second was i bought a new router, but in theory if you could find the setting on the router, you could disable it
<sambagirl> can someone help me with my telnet problems with my citadel bbs?
<IdleOne> marius_:  sorry i dont use it
<linkd> chi: exactly
<chi> linkd: thanks ;] 
<GoDawgs> hey guys how do i get firefox to show up in my menu?
<irv10tz> ei is it true that linux doesn't have spyware, malware, viruses???
<chi> ys using your router as the nameserver (at your routers request) so effectively linux is overwriting resolv.conf all the time
<linkd> chi: i went from a dlink 504 to a linksys product and it worked perfect (and i actually prefer the linksys router)
<chi> damn oops
<GoDawgs> irv10tz: of course it is!
<navarone> irv10tz, there's lots...spyware is watching us now...lol...j/k....im a kidder
<sambagirl> anyone running a bbs in there ubuntu?
<GoDawgs> not me sambagirl
<sambagirl> ok godogs
<navarone> do people still run bbs's?
<yoge> Hi, Can anyone tell me Who can I create partitions so window$ reinstallation won't overwrite the MBR?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hi can somone help me with a small problem, i have an older pc i'm trying to install ubuntu on, but i can't seem to boot from the disc, can anyone tell me what bios settings i should have
<marius_> Witch ver. should i download
<marius_> Debian?
<sambagirl> i have 1 on our xp and 1 on our amiga but not 1 on our ubuntu.
<oklinux>  http://pastebin.com/562153 crimmsun
<hondje> navarone: almost all of them are talkers now
<quacker> sambagirl, as in a dial-up B(ulletin) B(oard) S(ervice) ??!
<corvax> what do you use busybox for
<corvax> ?
<Igorayeb> Anybody no whi cause this error: cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<oklinux> http://pastebin.com/562153 corvax
<sambagirl> quacker mostly telnet but sure we let others who cannot access have access the old fashioned way.
<linkd> yoge: just install windows then boot a livecd and type "grub-install /dev/hdX" or if you use lilo, just type "lilo"
<quacker> sambagirl, you are a rare animal indeed...
<chi> corvax: busybox is a linux distro it happends to be on the router i got from Qwest
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hi can somone help me with a small problem, i have an older pc i'm trying to install ubuntu on, but i can't seem to boot from the disc, can anyone tell me what bios settings i should have
<IdleOne> GoDawgs:  you running breezy or dapper?
<AntMaz> got this problem
<AntMaz> E: lilypond-data: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<linkd> yoge: that command will overwrite the MBR and fix it for linux & windows to coexist
<GoDawgs> dapper :)
<corvax> chi they have a similar thing you can try
<GoDawgs> IdleOne: dapper
<corvax> called openwrt
<corvax> on an wrt54g
<quacker> sambagirl, would yoiu be interested in telling more about the BBS in #ubuntu-offtopic?  (Please.)
<IdleOne> GoDawgs:  I would think that in Dapper it would be in Aplications > internet also but I dont use Dapper yet
<GoDawgs> IdleOne: and I'm using kubuntu... thought it would add automatically...
<linkd> doesnt openwrt have a fair few vunerabilities in it?
<GoDawgs> IdleOne: yeah me too...
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hi can somone help me with a small problem, i have an older pc i'm trying to install ubuntu on, but i can't seem to boot from the disc, can anyone tell me what bios settings i should have
<navarone> I remember bbs's...sheesh
<sambagirl> i installed the telnet server but it does not show up in process running and it was put into the /etc/inetd.config file or something like that. if the # is infront of the statement does that cause it not to work, the statement?
<NetGeek> Flight4 for Dapper is out
<chi> i ferget how do i add root user?
<GoDawgs> IdleOne: it added it automatically when i was using ubuntu dapper... but since i've switched over to kubuntu dapper it's different
<chi> to ubuntu*
<amphi> sambagirl: yeah, # comments it out
<oklinux> crimsun you here
<corvax> sudo passwd
<linkd> chi: just set a password for root
<sambagirl> ahh ok thanks amphi
<amphi> sambagirl: a leading # that is
<IdleOne> GoDawgs:  try #kubuntu they might be able to help more
<GoDawgs> IdleOne: ok
<oklinux> any one try wine in ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell chi about root
<linkd> oklinux: sure
<GoDawgs> they haven't been much help but i'll give 'em another shot
<IdleOne> GoDawgs:  sorry :/
<oklinux> linkd does it work ?
<MotorCityMadMan> canyouhelplz: set your machine to boot from CD Rom first under boot tab
<linkd> oklinux: yep
<GoDawgs> IdleOne: oh no biggie... it happens :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> MotorCityMadMan: i did, but it doesn't work
<quacker> sambagirl, daemons run from /etc/init.d/[daemon_name] 
<sambagirl> if you telnet to uncensored.citadel.org you can see what i set up or we setup but we canont make it do what that does. do we need to set up a sub domain for things like this?
<oklinux> how easy to set it up
<SebastianM> I have this iso-file which is supposed to be a program, does someone know how to install it? :S
<sambagirl> whta is a daemon anyway?
<linkd> oklinux: is that a question or..?
<marius_> I need a program that is simular to Dreamweaver(HTML/PHP etc. editor)
<MotorCityMadMan> canyouhelpplz: does your rom drive work ?
<marius_> Does somebody know of that?
<sambagirl> use NVU
<CanYouHelpMePlz> MotorCityMadMan: yes
<sambagirl> marius_ use NVU
<oklinux> I got to run will talk later
<linkd> ok
<quacker> sambagirl, for general help with terms definitions and concepts, I recommend you join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AntMaz> samagirl google it
<oklinux> thanks guuys
<Igorayeb> My CUPS donto start anybody know whats happenw
<jtdgrz> are there any system reqs for ubuntu
<amphi> sambagirl: what do you mean?
<ipfw> the base ubuntu install CD comes with devel tooks right, like ld, gcc, make, as, bison, perl, python ?
<ipfw> s/tooks/tools/
<amphi> !build-essential
<ubotu> I heard build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<sambagirl> well i did everything the instructions said but for some reason i dont know if the telnet server is even running i cant tell 1 way or the other? is there a test?
<MotorCityMadMan> cnayouhelpplz: check again that you have cdrom booting first and make sure you save new config
<AntMaz> i have broken packages how can i fix that
<yoge> linkd: thanks, but is there any way to prevent this?, I once tried using a grub boot floppy and: root (hda0,0) ;setup(hd0);reboot ;but didn't work
<sambagirl> marius_ you will really like NVU
<marius_> Have any1 heard Lion King Theme song?
<AntMaz> marius or you can use jedit
<amphi> sambagirl: uncensored.citadel.org seems to be working, if that's what you mean
<marius_> In the intro they sing "naaaaaziii kem venga"
<AntMaz> thats what i use
<Jivenix> hey, i'm trying to follow this instructions that uses a for loop in the shell
<Jivenix> in the loop, you do
<sambagirl> yes but that is uncensored, i we setup one on our house lans
<Jivenix> sudo cat blah blah blah > blah
<sambagirl> on the ubuntu computer
<Jivenix> but i get a permission denied
<sambagirl> er kubuntu computer
<amphi> sambagirl: so telnet to it
<Jivenix> its trying to do a find replace in some files
<AntMaz> uncensored  huh samba girl
<sambagirl> you mean mine?
<elkbuntu> sambagirl, i agree, NVU is the closest to dreamweaver yet
<amphi> Jivenix: you need to do cat foo | sudo tee blah I believe
<linkd> yoge: well windows is nazi about the MBR, itll ALWAYS want to reset it so only windows boots, so when that happens you have to reinstall the bootloader to fix it
<sambagirl> it's wonderful NVU
<marius_> What of the VER.?
<marius_> Im confused
<Jivenix> i am
<marius_> on NVU
<Jivenix> but i get a permission denied
<marius_> THis one?
<marius_> Tarball built on Linspire 5.0 (Debian k2.6.10), gcc/g++ 3.3.5
<navarone> yoge or install grub on floppy...<s>
<amphi> Jivenix: you said you did sudo cat file > blah, not what I wrote
<Jivenix> cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<elkbuntu> sambagirl, i prefer quanta cos because i've never been a fan of wysiwyg ;) but NVU is good, yes
<Jivenix> sudo cat*
<Madpilot> marius_: get Nvu from the Ubuntu Universe repo...
<MotorCityMadMan> as my eye sight is going away from me / old i is / how do i enlarge my mouse pointer ? thank you :-)
<AntMaz> you can always use gedit
<Jivenix> lol
<Jivenix> there's too many files
<marius_> Madpilot? where?
<marius_> URL?
<elkbuntu> AntMaz, who was that to? :P
<amphi> Jivenix: cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' | sudo tee $conffile
<Madpilot> marius_: Application menu --> Add Applications, then search for nvu
<marius_> kk
<Jivenix> lemme try
<Igorayeb> My CUPS donto start anybody know whats happenw
<sambagirl> ok my domain is riojams.com but you telnet to riojams.com nothing happens. someone try and maybe you see something to explain the problem.
<sambagirl> i probably need sub domain for like bbs.riojams.com
<sambagirl> ?
<navarone> MotorCityMadMan, in System.prefs/mouse you can change cursour theme...but I only have one installed myself...that I know of...lol
<marius_> ahh 1m and then i got NVU
<AntMaz> whoever writes with php or html
<Jivenix> it worked!
<Jivenix> what's tee
<elkbuntu> MotorCityMadMan, i believe there is a way, let me find this, i was looking this up for someone yesterday
<eugman> Hey what do I do to install a jar file?
<elkbuntu> AntMaz, i like quanta+
<Jivenix> eugman, copy it to the file syste
<elkbuntu> AntMaz, it has the file browser and good syntax highlighting
<Jivenix> m
<rukuartic_> Hey... does anyone know how I'd log in to a terminal instead of gnome?
<Madpilot> eugman: you don't, you just run it
<navarone> eugman you don't install it you run it
<amphi> sambagirl: 'Connected to c-67-191-245-116.hsd1.ga.comcast.net.' but then disconnects after I type some garbage; no prompt or message appears
<AntMaz> ive never used that or heard of it i just started to write html and php
<MotorCityMadMan> navarrone: wonder where i can get some cursor themse ?
<amphi> Jivenix: man tee ;)
<sambagirl> however the webbased versoin works. http://www.riojams.com:2000
<Jivenix> lol ok
<sambagirl> but the other one doesnt the telnet one.
<AntMaz> so does jedit
<Jivenix> thanks for the tip
<elkbuntu> MotorCityMadMan, there is a theme specifically for accessibility, let me find the name
<navarone> eugman command in termianl is java -far <file>.jar
<AntMaz> and it makes pretty colors ha
<navarone> far = jar
<Madpilot> navarone & eugman: java -jar foo.jar
<marius_> ByeBye pepz
<marius_> The clock isnow in norway: 4:30 AM
<marius_> ^^
<Madpilot> AntMaz: try Bluefish, it's a nice HTML/CSS/etc editor
<MotorCityMadMan> elkbuntu: thank you
<OmegaAlpha> what does direct rendering mean? if its set to no or yes?
<chi> sweet dns resolution is working ;] 
<marius_> MadPilot it doesnt have preview
<navarone> marius I thought you were saying the clock was snowing...lol
<marius_> navarone that to!
<WezlFawlty> time dandruff
<eugman> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<AntMaz> ah im ok with jedit for now
<eugman> any ideas?
<marius_> ByeBye
<chi> is there a http://ubuntuguide.org/ for ubunut 5.10 ?
<navarone> eugamn you have java installed?
<eugman> probably not. heh
<linkd> chi: how did u fix it in the end?
<navarone> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<SebastianM> hm... I pressed ctrl+alt+f2, and my computer flipped out... ^^
<MotorCityMadMan> chi: yes http://ubuntuguide.org/
<eugman> does java common count?
<joeljkp> can someone help me with an ATI error: "(EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed"?
<navarone> eugman or you can use synaptic to install blackdown java
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<eugman> I guess not
<rukuartic_> Hey... anyone know how I can exit XTerm and get to a straight console?
<Madpilot> !tell chi about docs
<AntMaz> anyone know how to fix broken packages in the synaptic package thingymabober (4|\|7|\/|42=|\|0013
<chi> i added the dns servers that my router does its resolution so ubuntu basicly bypasses my router for dns stuff
<Madpilot> chi: also, help.ubuntu.com
<eugman> jre1.4?
<linkd> chi: good call. i tried that too, but i didnt think much of the dlink 504.
<navarone> Antmaz in synaptic "Status" choose broken and fix I guess...lol
<corvax> i loathe dlink
<corvax> lol
<linkd> corvax: yea me too! all the products ive bought from them where poor
<corvax> ive had nothing but problems with their products
<linkd> *were
<linkd> ditto!
<AntMaz> well you guessed wrong, didnt work
<corvax> i have 2 routers and a pcmcia card sitting on the rack now
<corvax> just collecting dust
<navarone> Antmaz Edit/Fix Broken packages
<linkd> i refused to buy a pcmcia card from them (tho i nearly!) and i have 2 routers collecting dust also. then i have a shitty kvm them made too
<AntMaz> ok thank you
<eugman> Man linux always finds new way to make me feel like an idiot and a genius.
<linkd> *tho i nearly did
<corvax> the card wouldnt even power up even in windows
<navarone> AntMaz, if it was a bear it would have bite you...;
<linkd> yea, i wised up at that point and went with linksys. a prism2 card. good stuff.
<corvax> well it did a few times
<corvax> and that was it
<AntMaz> i ask some questions sometimes and while im waiting for an answer i figure them out usually
<AntMaz> im just special
<AntMaz> dee dee dee
<elkbuntu> MotorCityMadMan, if you havent done so already, you should do this: apt-get install gnome-accessibility-themes gtk2-engines-highcontrast
<rukuartic_> Does anyone know how to drop out of a gnome session while logged in and just end up with a terminal?
<MotorCityMadMan> elkuntu:thank you
<amphi> rukuartic_: alt-ctrl-f1 ?
<rukuartic_> Does that actually close gnome?
<rukuartic_> or does that just send you to a console?
<navarone> rukuartic_,  init 3  maybe rukuartic_
<elkbuntu> MotorCityMadMan, i would presume the gnome accessibility theme would have better cursors in it
<amphi> rukuartic_: perhaps sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rukuartic> identify altec
<rukuartic> Dooooh.
<linkd> haha
<linkd> password changing time
<iceman2k> well, anyoe able to help on the nvidia install
<amphi> rukuartic_: to permanently remove gui login, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<djzn> is there a way to see spectral view in AUDACITY?
<Madpilot> rukuartic: might want to change your pw now...
<rukuartic> bwahaha yes.
<MotorCityMadMan> elkuntu: ok thak you , one more thing / how do i copy the nicks for faster working in chat win ?
<amphi> MotorCityMadMan: you should be able to tab-complete them
<corvax> !nvidia
<elkbuntu> MotorCityMadMan, you can type the start of someone's nick and hit tab
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<iceman2k> I need the link to the nvidia video driver page ... how to ... please
<Igorayeb> My CUPS donto start anybody know whats happenw
<elkbuntu> MotorCityMadMan, if there are multiple options, xchat will likely tell you so you can add more letters
<iceman2k> corvax thanks
<eugman> Hey is there any good programing langauge with acess to sdl or some other drawing library and has simple syntax?
<corvax> yw
<amphi> eugman: c
<ptlo> eugman: python + pygame
<amphi> eugman: c + svgalib for console fun ;)
<rukuartic> haleighluiah! mysql finished compiliing
<rukuartic> that took forever
<Madpilot> rukuartic: php is in the repos - why did you compile?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone now what direct rendering does if its turned on ?
<iceman2k> there anyway to confirm if the nvidia driver is installed ?
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: 3d accel
<rukuartic> Madpilot, Got too much time on mah hands :D
<rukuartic> That, and I'm trying to learn a bit of linux in my spare time
<eugman> K. I need to take a few steps up from TI89Basic. Unfortunately I had a lot of problems last time I tried learning c/c++ with sdl because I had trouble learning when you need a semicolon or parenthisis and such.
<eugman> And inheritence. I still haven't learned that works yet.
<MotorCityMadMan> what this all about ? Couldn't stat source package list http://  bal bl bl and so on stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MotorCityMadMan> 
<iceman2k> whats the glx gears run command ?
<Madpilot> iceman2k: glxgears
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, hello again.  well i was just reading in wiki about it. you remember the probs i had.. should mine be on?
<elkbuntu> hmm..
<Alexi5> later
<iceman2k> Madpilot well, loox like i lack glx installed
<Jivenix> i went through the instructions to get my wifi card working, and i got as far as installing the driver such that ndiwrapper -l shows it installed wiht no error
<Jivenix> and the wifi enabled light comes on
<MotorCityMadMan> Failed to fetch /  404 Not Found
<Jivenix> when i boot into ubuntu, but it does not show up in the network config tool
<Jivenix> or when i do iwconfig
<Jivenix> or ifconfig
<Jivenix> any suggestions?
<MotorCityMadMan> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jariep1_> hi all
<Madpilot> MotorCityMadMan: what are you trying to do?
<gloin> ergh
<jariep1_> somebody told me before how to change between installed java versions, but I can't seem to remember
<Alexi5> hello
<fangorious> is there a tool to tell me the current refresh rate?
<gloin> so I'm not able to get tv viewer to work
<gloin> if it shows anything at all it's just static
<Alexi5> why does ubuntu use so much memory
<rukuartic> Alexi5, Gnome :P
<gloin> this hardware was working perfectly under SuSE this morning, so I know the tv is right
<gloin> hehe
<gloin> rukuartic: some of us are kubuntu people
<Alexi5> acording to the 'top' command my system is using 754636k
<Alexi5> i have 768MB RAM
<rukuartic> gloin, Heh
<Madpilot> Alexi5: because you've got it available - Linux will use all of your available resources
<Alexi5> oh ok
<Madpilot> Alexi5: most of that usage is probably cache
<fangorious> Alexi5: linux keeps recently used data/programs cached in memory even after they're not in use, because those things are more likely to be needed in the near future
<MotorCityMadMan> Madpilot, i started of trying to incress my poniter size / so i started here:apt-get install gnome-accessibility-themes gtk2-engines-highcontrast
<Madpilot> try "free" instead of "top"
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it hasnt managed to use up 3.6gb of swap yet :)
<corvax> jivenix
<Alexi5> but i see the total amount of memory used by the applications running according to top don't add up to the amount used
<gloin> !!!
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gloin
<gloin> !kdetv
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gloin
* ablyss had 178mb of 250mb of ram used with 78mb swap
<corvax> click system and network
<gloin> sigh
<Alexi5> ok
<gloin> !tv
<ubotu> gloin: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iceman> is there a easy way to reconfigure your screen resolution settings ....
<rukuartic> On the topic of system memory
<corvax> is the wireless card listed there>?
<fangorious> Alexi5:  that's because data is being kept in memory, as it is the most likely data to be used in the future
<rukuartic> How would I stop some certain things from booting/running? Like RAID services and HP Printing Support?
<Alexi5> ok
<rukuartic> Last I checked, I have no RAID devices or HP printers
<MotorCityMadMan> i just install ubuntu yesterday / all new here / i can't see the letters on the screen or the mouse pointer
<WezlFawlty> CanYouHelpMePlz are you here?
<Alexi5> when i used freebsd it only used about 200MB max when running gnome
<iceman> I need to shrink my on screen icons ... in gnome ... help
<rukuartic> MotorCityMadMan, Do you have  a supported graphics card?
<gloin> ok, I'm going to try xawtv
<MotorCityMadMan> rukuartic, where do i look to find ?
<ablyss> rukuartic, i use webmin to do things like that
<fangorious> how can I check what vertical refresh rate my display is running at?
<Igorayeb> My CUPS donto start anybody know whats happenw
<rukuartic> ablyss, that some gui program?
<Madpilot> MotorCityMadMan: have you added the Universe repos?
<rukuartic> MotorCityMadMan, crack open your box
<gloin> what's the name of the gnome tv viewer?
<MotorCityMadMan> rukuartic, ok taking box apart now /
<Madpilot> MotorCityMadMan: do you have a display at all, or what?
<rukuartic> MotorCityMadMan, I'm just guessing you don't have a supported gfx card
<ablyss> rukuartic, it is a web browser based thing
<rukuartic> MotorCityMadMan, Did you try typing "starx"?
<rukuartic> ablyss, Do tell
<MotorCityMadMan> Madpilot, what is universe reos ?
<iceman> anyone know if battlefield 2 is available for linux ...
<rukuartic> iceman, The server? Probably
<Evodawg> rukuartic: do you mean startx?
<gloin> iceman: no...
<Alexi5> is it rather unusual for someone to add 768MB of RAM to a system just to run linux
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rukuartic> Evodawg, Tha ttoo
<iceman> any other good games for linux ?
<gloin> !tv
<ubotu> gloin: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> MotorCityMadMan: see the bot's post above ^^^
<rukuartic> Madpilot, he's got no gui
<MotorCityMadMan> yes
<rukuartic> Madpilot, gnome's not running
<Madpilot> rukuartic: ah... bleh, messy
<rukuartic> Madpilot, Wait, what do you mean no display?
<ablyss> rukuartic, if you do apt-get install webmin, access the webmin login page at http://localhost:10000 user 'root' password is not set in ubuntu so you have to modify it yourself 'sudo -c root passwd'
<iceman> I know farcry is available for linux ... A A .... wolfenstein ... any others
<vercellone> I have sarge installed and running on /dev/sda1, and am trying establish a parallel ubuntu install on /dev/sdc1, but am having trouble getting it to boot my grub configuration keeps resulting in cannot mount root fs kernel panic error
<wastrel> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Madpilot> iceburgh: Enemy Territory is available, free to download
<ablyss> https://localhost:10000 sorry rukuartic use https not http
<gloin> something's wrong with this damn tv decoder
* gloin really doesn't want to install SuSE again
<gloin> but it worked
<terribleCabbage> So, err, just a quick question: does Ubuntu support IDE harddrives and SATA harddrives together in the same system?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know the Opengl update command?
<ablyss> rukuartic, from there you can mess around with the start up processes as easy as checking email
<rukuartic> ablyss, thx
<Madpilot> terribleCabbage: sure, I had both for a while - currenly SATA only
<wastrel> is there a mail server installed by default with breezy?
<MotorCityMadMan> ubotu, thank you / good start for me / very kind to help a new memeber
<ablyss> fetchmail ?
<ubotu> MotorCityMadMan: de nada
<vercellone> I think my ubuntu install is updating the wrong devices mbr
<wastrel> ablyss:  i meant an SMTP server
<fangorious> fetchmail isn't a server
<_jason> wow that's the first smart thing I have ever seen ubotu do :)
<ablyss> okay sorry
<terribleCabbage> Madpilot: Ok. I couldn't get it to install with both present, so I disabled the SATA and installed to the IDE. Booting from that works fine. As soon as I try to boot with the SATA drives enabled, GRUB dies on me.
<terribleCabbage> (Error code 31? I'll have to check again.)
<fangorious> wastrel: i don't think so, but postfix is in the repos
<terribleCabbage> ... Sorry, 22.*
<wastrel> fangorious:  kk just wondering.  i have mailq but no mail server heh
<Madpilot> MotorCityMadMan: ubotu is a bot - but it knows about 'thank you', I see
<wastrel> i just decided to see where all my system mail was going heh
<fangorious> wastrel: exim4 is packaged too
<Madpilot> ubotu tell MotorCityMadMan about yourself
<gloin> frell
<gloin> something's broken in ubuntu
<fangorious> wastrel: i've wondered about that too, never cared enough to find out though ;)
<gloin> for tv viewing
<rukuartic> Anyone know how to run apache toolbox so it doesn't try to reconfigure and install stuff if it crashes?
<iceman> any good 3d shooters for linux ....
<rukuartic> iceman, bzflag
<terribleCabbage> Madpilot: Do the drive references stay the same when you have the SATA/IDE combo? (As in, I have the following hd setup: IDE, IDE, two cdroms, then two SATA drives. Will the second drive remain hdb with the SATA drives enabled?)
<MotorCityMadMan> MotorCityMadMan, needs a smoke
<MotorCityMadMan> brain over load
<Madpilot> terribleCabbage: the SATA drives will be sdX - so sda, sdb etc
<iceman> rukuartic ... not that great ... compared to enemy terratory
<terribleCabbage> Madpilot: Here we go, someone with the same question: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-123187.html
<rukuartic> iceman, Its a time consumer :D
<Madpilot> terribleCabbage: when I had 1 SATA & 1 ATA/IDE, they were sda1 & hda1
<Jivenix> is there a way i can get/change/use su password?
<iceman> i want good multiplayer ... large maps ...
<fangorious> Jivenix: 'sudo -s' will give you a root shell, you can probably run 'passwd root' from there
<Madpilot> iceman: America's Army? (assuming you don't mind a bit of US military propaganda on your computer...)
<Jivenix> ok i'll try
<AntMaz> BOOM HEADSHOT
<Madpilot> Jivenix: why do you need a root pw?
<iceman> Madpilot ... A A is fair .... Training requirements suck ...
<fangorious> Jivenix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<ablyss> Jivenix, su -c root passwd
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  i think hes thinking of just changing the first users password.
<Jivenix> i got it, thanks
<Tezkah> anyone know why ra0 (ralink wireless driver) causes the system to do a hard lockup when activated?
<terribleCabbage> Gah, is it always so busy in here?
<Tezkah> (on dapper drake no less)
<cfh_dev> Has anyone been able to install Opera 9 TP2 on Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> terribleCabbage: this is pretty standard for this channel
<ablyss> terribleCabbage, this is relativley slow night :P
<Madpilot> cfh_dev: yeah, I did just a few hours ago, actually - it's pretty cool
<ablyss> opera 9 TP2 ?
<ACU> Hi guys - do you know how to install kerbersos or LDAP so I can access a windows network --- loging in a windows domain ?
<Madpilot> ablyss: yes
<Tezkah> technical preview two, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A//snapshot.opera.com/unix/u90p2.html&ei=5O73Q5yuNZ3CiwGowK3mAg&sig2=8-vWIowkrt7vxAB-iQOaLw
<ablyss> cfh_dev, as far as I know I use the latest opera on ubuntu.. unless I missed something
<jdumont> Yes I could look up repositorie on the net but what does it mean in laymans terms?  Referring to the ftp repositorie. (sp)?
<Tezkah> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/9.0-Preview-2/intel-linux/  cant you just install this with dpkg -i ???
<ablyss> TP2 = test preview 2 ?
<Tezkah> opera-static_9.0-20060206.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<fangorious> I have three modelines for resolutions at 75 Hz refresh rate, and they are the only resolutions configured for my color depth, but I'm still not getting a display at 75 Hz (only 60 Hz). How come I've even getting a display if it's not a configured resolution?
<Madpilot> Tezkah: sure
<cfh_dev> I can't seem to resolve the dependencies. (xlibs xlib6g)
<Madpilot> ablyss: technical preview I think
<_jason> jdumont: it's an online storage site for packages
<chuck> Anyone know how to configure tetex for Japanese?
<ablyss> oh
<FSCK> PLEASE HELP!!! I cannot boot into Breezy!!! Root file check constantlly fails on bootup and I don't know what to do. PLEASE HELP!!!
<ablyss> i'm probably running standard version
<elkbuntu> MotorCityMadMan, did you get those packages installed?
<Tezkah> hahaha... someone has IE VIEW installed on Firefox on Linux
<fangorious> FSCK: does it give you a root prompt after failing the root fs check?
<cfh_dev> ablyss: I'm running Dapper
<FSCK> fangorious:  yes. something like root@(none)~#: or something like it...
<redblade> got a Nmap 3.95 but I'm not sur ehow to get it working. I have all the files but when a Cd'd to the Directory,
<FSCK> fangorious: root@(none):~#
<fangorious> FSCK: at that prompt, run 'fsck' with your root fs partition (something like /dev/hda1) and answer 'y' to everything
<redblade> It didn't recognise it so I don't know which file to use
<FSCK> fangorious: even Y to abort?
<fangorious> FSCK: at least, every time it asks if you want to fix something
<AntMaz> how do i configure lilypond-data
<Dasnipa`> whats the command to apt-get install from a .deb file thats on the local drive?
<terribleCabbage> Madpilot: Could you have a look at this, sorry? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123187
<FSCK> fangorious: ok but last I remember from the 50+ times I never realy got asked to fix anything :(
<FSCK> I'll try your method
<fangorious> FSCK: when it runs automatically it is run with -a, which tells it to fix everything automatically
<corvax> dpkg -i andoffile.deb
<corvax> nameof file
<FSCK> fangorious: it goes thruogh checks but thats all... I press Ctrl D OR enter shutdown -r now and nothing works... I'll get back to the boot screen and stop at root checking again :(
<fangorious> FSCK: but the check it does during boot will fail until you get thru fsck without using -a
<FSCK> ok back at the prompt
<FSCK> fangorious: I am not told that anything is fixed. I am told either the superblock or the partition table is corrupt... I've gone through this so many times :(
<Madpilot> terribleCabbage: hmm - my mobo is an older Asus (a7v-something) and it works fine with SATA, ATA or both...
<fangorious> FSCK: that sounds like it might be something else from what I was thinking
<terribleCabbage> Hrm. :S
<FSCK> it sucks I cannot run -p OR -a with fsck to fix this... this is horrible and so upsetting...
<redblade> hi. I set up a server, well kind of, but I want to know how to change the site from the default message
<vercellone> can someone point me to the proper grub menu.lst entries to boot ubuntu from something other than hd0?
<jdumont> if forgot to write down the command to make my ubuntu an edubuntu via a download.  :(  anyone have it?
<FSCK> fangorious: I have a love/hate relationship with Ubuntu and right about now, I hate it...
<redblade> I'm just not sure where the fiel would be, I'm looking for something with a .htm/l suffix
<vercellone> root(hd2,0)/vmlinuz is not cutting it
<jdumont> i forgot to write down the command to make my ubuntu an edubuntu via a download.  :(  anyone have it?
<fangorious> FSCK: obviously you have a second machine that you're connected with. can you try burning a livecd to boot off of to check the partition table and such
<_jason> jdumont: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop, perhaps?
<jdumont> that was it... thanks _jason.
<IAmWill> I am having some trouble with the Ubuntu livecd nad install cd... It keeps hanging at "38.847122 intput: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"  Can someone please help me.
<fangorious> redblade: you could try 'locate index.html'
<IAmWill> ** and
<_jason> redblade: what file?
<Swif> hello im trying to install kde on ubuntu I have ubuntu on vmware in xp pro actualy
<concept10> Anyone of you guys know how to switch to hardware acceleration in xorg?
<fangorious> concept10: change the driver to one that supports it for your card/
<FSCK> fangorious: I am using the dapper live now to talk here... I don't know how to test the partition tables and fix them worse comes to worse... This is what I mean. I love Ubuntu but notice small problems aint really small... :(
<Madpilot> concept10: what graphics card do you have?
<jdumont> so now that i have edubuntu ... is it exactly what I would have if I downloaded the edubuntu .iso?
<redblade> well I used apache to set upa  webserver and I want to change the http://localhost page
<_jason> redblade: /var/www
<IAmWill> ** and
<IAmWill> I am having some trouble with the Ubuntu livecd nad install cd... It keeps hanging at "38.847122 intput: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"  Can someone please help me.
<Swif> I tryed apt-get install kde but cant find it I tryed apt-get cache search kde nothin I can recognize
<concept10> fangorious, I changed back to the original ATI driver that comes to breezy, but when I try to run this game it says its using Mesa
<concept10> Madpilot, ATI
<_jason> redblade: /var/www/index.html to be more precise
<concept10> Madpilot, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M
<Swif> how can I install kde on ubuntu??
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> all
<cfh_dev> Swif: Do you want the full kubuntu desktop?
<_jason> Swif: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fangorious> concept10:  were you having problems with the binary driver from Ati?
<tinin> !kde
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<IAmWill> I am having some trouble with the Ubuntu livecd nad install cd... It keeps hanging at "38.847122 intput: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"  Can someone please help me.
<ubuntu> bye
<redblade> _jason. they all have .en, .it etc
<gangsta> i cant get direct rendering with ati can some one help me
<redblade> which one?
<concept10> Madpilot, fangorious :  it was working great until I tried to install the ATI fglrx drivers
<_jason> redblade: no index.html?
<_jason> redblade: or index.php perhaps?
<concept10> gangsta, im trying to switch back myself
<redblade> I don't think so but there are a lot of file in it
<fangorious> concept10: did you use this howto? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Swif> thanx Jason 8-)
<_jason> redblade: /var/www, not /var/www/apache2-default.  Just create a /var/www/index.html
<fangorious> FSCK: does the output of 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' (substituting the right device for hda) look right?
<redblade> oh
<gangsta> concept10: the fglrx just wont give me direct rendering :S it goes trought Mesa
<OmegaAlpha> gangsta, im having the same prob... the opengl-update ati doesnt work right?
<concept10> fangorious, thanks for the link.  I will try it, I just dont see my card supported by the 'fglrx' driver. It worked fine with the default breezy driver
<gangsta> OmegaAlpha: i dont have opengl-update
<concept10> gangsta, OmegaAlpha Im having the same problem
<OmegaAlpha> gangsta.. yep. indirect rendering im tryign to figure that out right now as we speak for the past hour
<wastrel> concept10:  did you backup your old xorg.conf ?
<fangorious> concept10: well, if the binary driver doesn't support your card, then there might not be much point
<wastrel> what's opengl-update ati  ?
<Swif> Jason copuldnt find package kubuntu-desktop??
<OmegaAlpha> gangsta, yeah i know neither do i
<concept10> wastrel, I did, but it didnt work when I switched back
<wastrel> concept10:  your driver module may not have been running
<_jason> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<_jason> Swif: have you enabled the main repository?
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, its nothing... its the command for another distro not ubuntu.. its the only thing i can find on the net to update gl to turn on rendering
<biovore> dose he have /etc/apt/sources.list setup correctly
<Swif> Jason it cant find it
<fangorious> concept10: maybe you've got some combination of files from both the open source 'ati' driver and Ati's 'fglrx' driver screwing things up
<redblade> that's weird _jason
<redblade> I can't place files in that folder
<_jason> redblade: ?
<Swif> how to enable the main repository?
<Swif> Jason
<_jason> redblade: right, it belongs to root
<IAmWill> Does anyone know anything about a simple boot problem for ubuntu?  If not, then it seems like a room full of ignorant linux users... espesially if I am a first time user, and no one is offering support!!
<_jason> ubotu: tell Swif about repos
<IAmWill> I am having some trouble with the Ubuntu livecd nad install cd... It keeps hanging at "38.847122 intput: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"  Can someone please help me.
<Steven_M> ow can you run a program as a different user if kde is loged in as a non-admin account? (non-admin meaning an account with no sudo access) The "run as different user" option in Run Command only seems to want a sudo password, instead of the password for the user whom you're trying to run the program as.
<wisie> I've gotta ask, I had stuff on my desktop then I restarted and it all seems to be gone, whats up with that? All my firefox settings seem gone also?
<fangorious> IAmWill: the ignorant remark is not a good way to motivate volunteers
<concept10> fangorious, i did drxx again and let it auto detect, I dont know how to get off this Mesa crap.  I need direct rendering or whatever its called to play my game
<redblade> _jason, I would use sudo cp...
<redblade> ?
<_jason> redblade: personally, I change group ownership to www-data and make myself a member.  Some people move it to their home folder.  I am much of an expert on what is preferred.  Yes, you can just use sudo...
<IAmWill> fangorious: ignoring someone in need of help isn't a good way to assist either!  :)
<_jason> redblade: that should read ``I am /not/ much of an expert'' :)
<redblade> oh lol
<wastrel> Steven_M:  su -c  ?
<concept10> IAmWill, people in here have various experience with different aspects with Linux and ubuntu, be patient.  If someone doesnt answer your question it means that they might not know
<fangorious> IAmWill: what kind of keyboard are you using?
<wastrel> concept10:  did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<concept10> wastrel, yeah, I call it drxx for short :)
<IAmWill> lol... no one has known the awnser for about 4 hours now.... its a livecd/install boot problem
<wastrel> ahh
<wastrel> concept10:  ok so then what happened?
<concept10> IAmWill, you should try that command
<IAmWill> fangorious: its a laptop
<concept10> wastrel, I configured it back to original, desktop works fine, trying to get it out of Mesa
<william> can someone help me with tomcat on ubuntu 5.10
<wastrel> concept10:  what card?
<fangorious> IAmWill: what kind of laptop?
<IAmWill> fangorious: Compaq v2570
<concept10> wastrel, , VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M
<fangorious> it
<concept10> wastrel, I get this error when I try to run my game: You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<redblade> _jason, I moved index.html to /var/www
<redblade> is that right?
<fangorious> IAmWill: using the x86_64 livecd?
<_jason> redblade: try it :)
<Swif> Jason think I did it
<Swif> there was 2 unselected
<redblade> hmm the page is the same
<_jason> Swif: see if you can find kubuntu-desktop now
<Steven_M> wastrel: when ever I use su it complains that it can't connct to xserver.
<IAmWill> fangorious: is that the same as the amd64... ?? or is that a seporate cd?
<biovore> IAmWill: you using the 64bit ubuntu?
<redblade> It's says "It Work's!"
<Swif> universe source and binary right
<fangorious> IAmWill: that's the one, x86_64 is AMD's 64 bit instruction set
<concept10> wastrel, so im trying to find out what I have to do to turn on hardware acceleration
<Swif> ok ima try now
<redblade> It was supposed to but I want to change it now
<IAmWill> fangorious: okay, then yes
<redblade> perhaps I need to tell the server to look somewhere else for th epage?
<_jason> redblade: plastebin the output of 'ls /var/www' please
<Swif> Jason: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Swif> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_jason> Swif: close synaptic
<Swif> im in the root@ubuntu/home/admin
<Swif> o
<redblade> okay
<vercellone> mmm k....thanks for nuttin..I figured it out
<wisie> so confusing
<redblade> OH no...
<redblade> I can't remeber where the pastebin is
<redblade> I feel so stupid
<_jason> redblade: /topic
<Swif> Jason this is what I got: root@ubuntu:/home/admin # sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Swif> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Swif> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Swif> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Swif> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Swif> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> Swif: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Swif> root@ubuntu:/home/admin #
<Steven_M> Fangorious: how can you run a program as a different user if kde is loged in as a non-admin account? (non-admin meaning an account with no sudo access) The "run as different user" option in Run Command only seems to want a sudo password, instead of the password for the user whom you're trying to run the program as.
<redblade> thanks
<_jason> Swif: sudo apt-get update
<william> i'm getting error
<william> The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined
<william>  when trying to start tomcat
<ejofee> how do i make the sun's java default on my ubuntu instead of gcj?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ejofee about multijava
<fangorious> Steven_M: you could always start a terminal and su to the user, then run the command from there
<frank23> ejofee: from memory update-alternative java something... I forget
<wisie> can I just ask a simple question to you guys
<_jason> wisie: just ask
<wastrel> Steven_M:  ahh yes, $DISPLAY and x server access... hmm i dunno :/
<ablyss> dont ask to ask
<redblade> okay here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8830
<Swif> Jason it updated 8-)
<fangorious> IAmWill: I'm not finding anything to help, you should probably submit a bug report
<MotorCityMadMan> elkuntu, some thing may be wroug /
<ejofee> frank23, _jason: thank you
<wisie> I was logged into ubuntu before, restarted and now everything seems to of dissapeared, my settings in firefox and what not.. How can I revert back to that?
<Swif> now apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should work??
<fangorious> IAmWill: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<gangsta> concept10: kernel module is loaded, Xorg module is loaded and i still get Mesa
<Steven_M> fangorious: it complaints about not being able to connect to the x server
<concept10> gangsta, how did you get on mesa?
<IAmWill> thanks
<Swif> Jason it cant find package
<concept10> gangsta, did you try to install the fglrx packages?
<fangorious> Steven_M: start a terminal, run 'xhost +', then su, run 'export DISPLAY=:0', then the command
<_jason> redblade: that really should be working... what does 'cat /var/www/index.html' show?
<frank23> ejofee: its   update-alternatives --config java
<_jason> ubotu: tell Swif about easysource
<newbuntie> wisie: you were logged into the same account?
<Jivenix> how come when i edit a file, i get some file ~file hanging around
<_jason> Swif: use that to make a new /etc/apt/sources.list and replace yours
<gangsta> yes  i have the fglrx drivers installed but Mesa is used
<newbuntie> wisie: er I mean as the same user?
<redblade> _Jason, it shows the HTML of my page
<concept10> gangsta, what card do you have?
<_jason> redblade: maybe it's your browsers cache, try refreshing from network
<wisie> I only have one account, unless I was logged into the root or something? Is that possible
<gangsta> concept10: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] 
<fangorious> redblade: I wasn't watching so this may have been checked already, but have you looked at the httpd.conf file to confirm that /var/www is actually the doc root?
<concept10> I see everywhere people explaining how to install the driver, im trying to get back on 'dri'
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit dapper running good
<redblade> oh... oops
<redblade> sorry
<_jason> redblade: refresh worked?
<fangorious> concept10: what's something quick I can do to confirm that dri is going through hardware?
<gangsta> glxinfo
<newbuntie> wisi: no, is your old firefox profile still there?
<concept10> fangorious, I dont know.  I see it in xorg.conf
<gangsta> fangorious: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<flodine> well
<Swif> Jason I genarated a list now to add I do what? as root do I paste the whole thing?
<flodine> 64 bit folks
<flodine> anyone
<ejofee> frank23: thanks again
<frank23> fangorious: im not sure what you're asking  glxinfo | grep direct    if you get direct rendering yes, you have 3d acceleration
<_jason> Swif: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, delete the contents, paste the new one
<_jason> save
<concept10> gangsta, thanks for that because glxinfo | grep dri gave me nothing
<gangsta> concept10: yw
<Swif> ok thanks 8-)
<Steven_M> fangorious: how do you enable it for a specific instead of everyone?
<fangorious> gangsta: thanks. i see so many people say they can't get the binary drivers working and realise the only measuring stick I've used is if I can select GL screensavers or not
<wastrel> concept10:  it's glxinfo | grep direct
<concept10> gangsta, your command gave me direct rendering: No
<gangsta> concept10: the same with me
<fangorious> Steven_M: well, I don't think xhost is per user, it's per machine. So you can do xhost + localhost to open it to everyone on the local machine
<wisie> newbuntie: the weird thing is, the profile is gone, my desktop stuff is gone and things in the trash are gone.. It was the first time i had ever logged in if that makes any sense.. I shutdown properly after finishing useage but now that I have started up it seems to be all gone
<concept10> gangsta, okay, lets figure this out, what do we have to do!  (im ready to shoot some people in this game)
<fangorious> Steven_M seems I'm wrong, try 'xhost + username'
<gangsta> (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled <- but glxinfo gives me direct rendering: No, thats a bit strange
<frank23> i think you can do  xhost + to open to everyone
<wastrel> concept10:  heh i just broke X on my other computer trying to figure this out :] 
<fangorious> frank23: yeah, he wanted to enable just one user
<newbuntie> wisi: hm...and you're sure you're logged in as the same user....no idea what could cause that
<Jivenix> whats with the file with a ~ next to it when i edit something with gedit?
<concept10> wastrel, sorry! go back to orig conf file
<wastrel> gangsta:  what does fglrxinfo give you?
<Jivenix> !~
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jivenix
<wastrel> concept10:  no worries ;] 
<concept10> gangsta, oh yeah, I saw one way to do it
<wisie> Is it possible that i could of been logged into root?
<gangsta> wastrel: OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.or
<concept10> gangsta, someone just changed the driver name and it works, let me find it
<wastrel> Jivenix:  that's the working copy,
<kasuko> Can anyone help me get dual monitors working with my nvidia graphics card?
<Jivenix> how does it go away
<ablyss> Jivenix, temp file.. gedit backs up whatever file you save unles you turn off that setting in gedit
<iceman> Wish that they would get more applications, games, and plugin's working in 64 bit ...
<Jivenix> oh
<gangsta> concept10: my driver name is fglrx and that aint the problem
<newbuntie> wisi: root is disabled, so no, but go to Administration > users and groups and check if there are any other users on your system
<Madpilot> wisie: there is not working root login in Ubuntu, unless you've added one
<Steven_M> fangorious: would +localhost be secure, or would it be easy for someone to hack in from the net?
<redblade> _jason, fangorious, I'm still unsure what to do.
<concept10> gangsta, are you trying to install XGL after you get that working?
<redblade> I'm looking for the source file for the page that keeps coming up.
<wisie> newbuntie: I'm the only user, how bizarre.. Oh well! Back to installing apache and what not.. Thanks anyway though :) appreciated
<redblade> but I have no idea where it is
<fangorious> Steven_M: for security it'd probably be better to use xhost + username. but if you don't have any services accepting connections on non-localhost IP addresses, you probably don't have much to worry about
<newbuntie> any idea guys what could cause stuff on desktop, mozilla profile and other stuff to just disappear? :)
<corvax> new a wife or gf
<corvax> deleting them] 
<gangsta> concept10: i have Xgl and Compiz installed and it will work if i get my direct rendering back ;)
<fangorious> redblade: apache?
<frank23> newbuntie: using a live cd :)
<kasuko> Anyone know anything about twinview and nvidia cards?
<wisie> it's not a live cd, installed on hardrive :)
<corvax> cause you lert yourself logged in
<corvax> ?
<concept10> gangsta, oh okay.  youre already on dapper?
<ablyss> newbuntie, logging in as a different user
<gangsta> concept10: yes
<iceman> it's still stinks that Loki games went goodbye ...
<redblade> all the files in there are .conf or .types
<newbuntie> wisi: this only happened once? And all you did was shut down and rebooted?
<fangorious> redblade: in where?
<redblade> /etc/apache/
<wisie> yep only once
<fangorious> redblade: is there an /etc/apache/httpd.conf?
<redblade> yep
<_jason> redblade: oh you aren't use apache2?  mine is setup in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default for apache2 if that helps
<Swif> Jason copy from # Ubuntu community supported packages (sources,??
<fangorious> redblade: can you grep for \/var\/www
<concept10> gangsta, this graphics drivers and all of the config is crazy
<Swif> or the whole thing
<redblade> I have apache2 aswell
<wastrel> concept10:  ok this is my xorg.conf   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8831     i do have dri working - hope it helps ;] 
<_jason> Swif: just hit generate and copy the whole thing it gives you (after checking the stuff you want)
<Swif> I dont want to mess it up lol
<redblade> long story short - sloppy setup
<Swif> replace all of it ok
<_jason> redblade: apache2 would have /etc/apache2
<newbuntie> wisie: no idea what could cause that if it isn't reapeating, sry
<TestDummy> Hey um, quick question, what WM do you think would work best for an old Celeron box?
<TestDummy> Gnome is just killing it =(
<redblade> yeah I have that too
<wisie> brb guys.
<Jivenix> how do i make ndiswrapper start up when ubuntu starts
<redblade> /etc/apache2
<Madpilot> TestDummy: XFCE?
<fangorious> TestDummy: xfce should be decent if memory is low
<concept10> wastrel, im going to try it. thanks
<redblade> as well as etc/apache
<TestDummy> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.
<_jason> TestDummy: try xubuntu and if it won't handle it go with one of the boxes like fluxbox
<TestDummy> It has 256MB in it.
<TestDummy> But the processor is just bleh..
<fangorious> redblade: which one is running and listening on port 80?
<corvax> what speed celeron
<TestDummy> 400MHz, I can feel the burn.
<Swif> Jason do I replace all this? deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<Swif> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<Swif> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<redblade> ummm.
<Jivenix> how do i make ndiswrapper start up when ubuntu starts
<Swif> at the top
<_jason> Swif: ok, hold on you are using warty?
<corvax> dud i was runing a terminal server from a p2 450
<redblade> 2 I think
<fangorious> TestDummy: I'd go with xfce. some people prefer fluxbox or blackbox
<Swif> yup
<Jivenix> !startup
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jivenix
<corvax> with 384 mb
<TestDummy> Yeah, that's what I was thinking, although I haven't messed with it much lately.
<_jason> Swif: yes you can replace everything, pastebin when you are done so that I can look it over if you want
<Swif> thanx Jason 8-)
<redblade> yeah I'm fairly certain it's 1
<TestDummy> Guess it's worth a shot, Gnome is just too laggy on it.
<fangorious> redblade: have you checked the httpd.conf in /etc/apache2 for the doc root setting?
<redblade> sorry 2
<corvax> edubuntu
<wastrel> i used to really like windowmaker
<redblade> I thought that was the one I haad open
<_jason> redblade: are you sure apache1 isn't the one serving up the page maybe?
<redblade> this is confusing
<TestDummy> Anyways, yeah. Just needed a quick consensus, seeing how Gnome just isn't working out.
<TestDummy> Thanks. :P
<redblade> no it's not apache 1, becaus eI installed this of a cd and it says it is meant to have a page with a message
<fangorious> redblade: i may have missed it, but all I've seen you talk about editing is the index.html page.
<newbuntie> are there any good download managers in the repos?
<_jason> redblade: oh, you didn't use apache from the repositories?
<redblade> no
<concept10> wastrel, i wonder what the 'i2c' module is for
<redblade> I have apache 2.2.0
<newbuntie> or any download managers for linux at all?
<Swif> Jason were to upload it?
<_jason> redblade: check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled to see what those files say
<_jason> Swif: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Knowledge_> anyone with an answer... let's say I have 2 USB Mice plugged into my computer...what command (linux) would I use to disable one of them so the other one would only work?
<Swif> can I send you in pm?
<Swif> o
<wastrel> concept10:  i believe it's a usb mouse thingy
<redblade> DocumentRoot /var/www/, _jason
<newbuntie> sociopath, no download managers for linux? I need something that would split the download into multiple sessions
<tomkelleher> hey guys, quick question. If I'm using a AMD Turion 64 procesor should I use the x86,  or 64-bit version of Ubuntu
<wastrel> concept10:  no i'm wrong, it's a lmsensors thing
<concept10> wastrel, oh, I know its some type of communications protocol for chips, cant remember, anyways, thats the only difference
<newbuntie> sry sociopath, nick completions is on
<morphix> why have 2 mice?
<Agrajag> tomkelleher: you can use either one
<fangorious> well, my battery is about to die.
<Agrajag> tomkelleher: keep in mind that some software is only available as a 32-bit binary and as such won't work in a 64-bit system without some trickery
<corvax> yeah my batt was low had to plug in
<tomkelleher> agrajag: would I get better profromance from the 64-bit? if so will it be better to just go with the 64 because of the proformace and worrie about the apps later or use the 32?
<redblade> _jason? isn't that where it's meant to be?
<newbuntie> let me try again, anyone know anything about download managers for linux, that could split a single download into multiple downloads using seperate connections?
<Swif> Jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8832
<wastrel> newbuntie:  gnutella?
<_jason> redblade: yes, make a new file called testing.html in /var/www, and see if localhost/testing.html shows up in your browser
<concept10> wastrel, gangsta: I wonder do they have ATI prop drivers that work with the older chipsets
<newbuntie> wastrel: isn't that p2p? I'm talking about something that would work with firefox, click on a link and it takes over the download
<_jason> Swif: you said warty right?
<wastrel> concept10:  i dunno - i just use the provided stuff ... got both cards working
<Swif> ya
<_jason> Swif: you know there have been two versions since then?
<Swif> should I put the top back in?
<gangsta> concept10: i dont know but i know that my card is supported
<wastrel> newbuntie:  you're multiplexing separate network connections?
<Swif> I have backup lol
<dooglus> newbuntie: why would you want to do such a thing?
<Knowledge_> Anyone konw my problem?
<Snake__> Hey guys, is flight 4 out yet?
<tomkelleher> yep
<Snake__> tomkelleher: to me?
<tomkelleher> yea
<Snake__> alrighjt
<Snake__> thanks
<tomkelleher> np
<concept10> wastrel, yeah, the provided stuff worked for me at first (since Warty) did you just do a reconfigure to get back on DRI?
<wastrel> concept10:  i took away my xorg.conf and used d-r x-x...
<redblade> _jason, it doesn't work
<gangsta> damn ati drivers
<_jason> Swif: use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8833
<tomkelleher> does anybody know if I will get the proper resolution with my vid card? its the ati radeon xpress 200m running at 1280 by 800, widescreen
<redblade> I need to find out where http://localhost is loading from
<newbuntie> wastrel, dooglus: it speeds up downloads, I have 4mbit broadband but often get 150 kB from servers, splitting into multiple connections increases it to the full 500kB
<concept10> wastrel, you renamed or deleted the conf?
<unix_infidel> hey guys, this line in sudoers isnt working - my_username ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/cpufreq-set
<_jason> redblade: I don't know then, I'd suggest you use the one from the repositories.  grep for the phrase that shows up on that page
<redblade> okay
<primoturbo> Is there anyway to mask the hostname? for example my current one is primo@HSE-Toronto-ppp187067.sympatico.ca
<primoturbo> on freenode
<concept10> I dont understand this question in d-r-x-x: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<jdumont> DARNIT... I forgot to write down the command to install edubuntu... sudo apt -- get edubuntu-desktop?  was that it?
<redblade> what is the syntax for grep?
<unix_infidel> anyone have any ideas, i mean i have all the correct syntax and i used visudo proper and right....but i'm still prompted for a password.
<redblade> sudo grep "It works!"
<redblade> ?
<Swif> Jason ) sources.list ) on top or no?
<_jason> jdumont: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop, perhaps?
<_jason> Swif: nope
<jdumont> thanks AGAIN jason
<Swif> o
<concept10> crippity crap crap crap I want my direct rendering back
<jdumont> now wheres my palm pilot
<_jason> jdumont: write it down this time :)
<jdumont> done.
<corvax> jd  make a file calle commands or somthing and keep allthe  useful ones in there
<jdumont> i would but i plan on formatting and reinstalling a few times
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get valgrind ?
<jdumont> hmmm a blog perhaps?
<corvax> lol save t to cd or floppy
<CaptainMorgan> dah.. syn got it
<wastrel> concept10:  renamed
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Why does php5 depend on apache2-mpm-prefork? Does that mean that php5 is compiled with non-threading in mind? :/
<concept10> gangsta, did you see this: Note that support for DRI must also exist in the    
<concept10>   kernel, the video card, and the installed version of the Mesa libraries   
<concept10>   for hardware-accelerated 3D operations using DRI to work.  Otherwise,     
<concept10>   the server falls back to software rendering.
<jdumont> doh! now my stylus is gone
<concept10> whoops
<Swif> Jason when I saved a backup I changed the location
<Swif> and took out a .
<Swif> were I save it?
<SebastianM> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.5    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met.
<SebastianM> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<SebastianM> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<SebastianM> I dont get it?
<SebastianM> I got all those :S
<Madpilot> SebastianM: what're you trying to do?
<wastrel> SebastianM:  you need the dev packages
<SebastianM> hmm..
<Swif> Jason how to save it?
<SebastianM> trying to install air snort 8-)...
<unix_infidel> ok fine a better question, for some reason my cpufreqd daemon keeps on switching governors on its own like a bloody fool.
<unix_infidel> any ubuntu reason for that/
<Swif> I dont even see save on top menu
<corvax> lmao swif
<corvax> what are you in vi?
<corvax> nano?
<unix_infidel> i've tried setting proper schemes in kcontrol, i'd like to knnow how to disable them, but in the end i'd like to use the scripts i have setup on startup.
<SebastianM> cd ..
<SebastianM> oops
<redblade> _jason, thanks for your time, I'm going to stick at this and see if I can't solve it
<Madpilot> SebastianM: airsnort is in the Universe repo - just get it from there, Synaptic or apt-get will handle the depends
<Swif> /root/sourceslisttest(modified)-gedit
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  show me the line in your sudoers file
<SebastianM> Madpilot, I've read a million explainations, but I still don't get the synaptic/atp-thing
<SebastianM> I get the search-function
<SebastianM> but not how you add your own links, or what you should call it
<unix_infidel> my_username ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/cpufreq-set
<unix_infidel> wastrel: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Swif> save in file system>'
<Swif> sources.list
<Swif> as*
<IdleOne> SebastianM:  in a terminal window type sudo apt-get install airsnort
<Swif> yes right>
<SebastianM> ah!
<Swif> ?
<Madpilot> SebastianM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IdleOne> and read that howto
<Madpilot> SebastianM: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Swif> thats correct?
<Swif> im in warthog
<lamb> can anyone recommend fonts that look like Mac OS ones??
<corvax> id get breezy if ya can
<corvax> dapper will be out soon
<cramop> hi, I know this may not be the exact place to ask but, I am planning to buy a mini dv camcorder with firewire output. Will I be abe to copy the whole movie as a file? or will I have to copy it in analog mode?
<SebastianM> Madpilot, it says: "E: Couldn't find airsnort package" (translated from swedish)
<IdleOne> SebastianM: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IdleOne> read that
<IdleOne> and add the repos
<Swif> when I did the apt-get update I got an error is this because I needed to create a new sources.list save it in file system because im in warthog ubuntu? (gedit:4689): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Swif> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Swif> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/root/.gnome2/gedit-metadata.xml"
<SebastianM> sounds good, sounds good
<Swif> that was at the bottom
<_jason> Swif: what command caused that?  and please don't paste here
<Swif> see I turned on that universe thing and I want to install kde on ubuntu
<Swif> sorry
<corvax> its in the univers
<Jivenix> is there a quick way to tile the windows on the desktop
<Swif> apt-get update did
<concept10> How do I restart X? will ctrl-alt-backspace do it?
<Madpilot> SebastianM: you don't have Universe enabled, then
<martman> i reconfigured the xorg package so i could run at higer resoltuons. i see the changes in my config file but im still at 1024 with no higher choices in the display system settings window
<Swif> sudo apt-get update*
<corvax> airsonort is in universe
<Dr_Willis> Jivenix,  not in KDE or gnome - that ive seen.. sadly.
<martman> anyone know how i can get something higher?
<Jivenix> :\
<Dr_Willis> Jivenix,  some other window managers have that feature
<Madpilot> SebastianM: nevermind, IdleOne beat me to it! :P
<wastrel> concept10:  yes
<Jivenix> maybe i will write it
<_jason> Swif: you got gedit warning with apt-get update?  can you pastebin what your /etc/apt/sources.list looks like now?
<SebastianM> :D
<Agrajag> tomkelleher: oh, the 64-bit version's a bit faster, go with that if you don't mind jumping through hoops to get stuff like Flash working
<SebastianM> it's amazing how helpful everyone is...
<SebastianM> =)
<elkbuntu> SebastianM, it's called cooperation :)
<`JD> Okay, I tried to fix the res of unbuntu but in ended up not working at. I have to get it back to the settings it came with. I guy was showing me how and it had somehitng to do with the xorg.conf file but I got my internet cut off. Help me!
<tomkelleher> Agrajag: how much of a hoop?
<IdleOne> ubuntulog: for the ppl by the ppl ()
<IdleOne> oops
<SebastianM> elkbuntu :D
<unix_infidel> anyone with ideas about the sudo issue?
<Jivenix> is there a way to send an instant message to someone who is ssh'd in
<wastrel> `JD:  did you save a copy of your original working xorg.conf?
<Agrajag> tomkelleher: I ended up installing a second copy of ubuntu in a chroot so I could run a 32-bit version of firefox
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  sorry that looks like good syntax to me... :] 
<elkbuntu> tomkelleher, one that is on fire with swirling sharks in pools on the other side :)
<digitaljames> how do I test my sound card hardware. I'm on 5.04
<unix_infidel> wastrel: great so i've done everything right, its just working.
<primoturbo> hey guys what does umask=0222 in fstab mean?
<`JD> Its on the paste.unbuntu.nl.org me thinks
<AntMaz> ok this is pissing me off i have no idea what i did but recently no matter what pakage i try to install i always have a lilypond error
<primoturbo> can u give me a line for fstab that will mount hda1 under a ntfs file system and only read access (don't want to mess up my windows xp)
<_jason> primoturbo: it means subtract 222 from 777 and get 555, so you end up with 555 permissions
<primoturbo> is it read only?
<primoturbo> /dev/hda1 	/mnt/Windows	ntfs umask=0222 	0 	0
<AntMaz> anyone know what to do
<primoturbo> will that give me read only access?
<_jason> primoturbo: yes
<Swif> Jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8834
<primoturbo> thank you
<`JD> but I cant find it. Its unedr my name JD on pastebin >:(
<Swif> I changed the download location and the name I need to know how its saved
<AntMaz> even when i tried to update lillypond it messed up
<AntMaz> ok this is pissing me off i have no idea what i did but recently no matter what pakage i try to install i always have a lilypond error
<Swif> I cahnged it back to sources.list and saved it on filesystem
<Swif> is that correct or no?
<jdumont> is there an edubuntu wiki or something else?  everyones sleeping in the #edubuntu channel.
<`JD> I found the original. What do I do with it?
<whiter> primoturbo, i would just back up then format to ext3
<whiter> cause ntfs is read only
<wisie> is the bot up, I got a great little link off him before but I lost it
<wastrel> `JD:  stick it in a file and copy it over to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whiter> not sure why...
<_jason> Swif: I'm not sure I understand what you are saying.  You should just do 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and then delete everything in there.  Then copy and paste the new one there.  Then press save and then exit.
<IdleOne> +
<IdleOne> *+-++++++++++
<Madpilot> wisie: the bot's running - what was the link on
<Madpilot> ?
<`JD> Where would the config file be on the HD?
<corvax> umask sets the file mode creation mask of the invoking process to the given mode. You can specify the mode in any of the formats recognized by chmod; see chmod for more information.
<Jivenix> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<primoturbo> I need my xp for certain things like CS:S too slow under wine
<IdleOne> ++++/mm=-pp00*--******************************** .[] [
<AntMaz> ubutu: tell antmaz about lilypond
<primoturbo> quick question does mnt folder exist or did I just make it?
<wisie> Madpilot: It was something to do with universals and I also got a great little guide on setting up apache and other things, not sure if it was from here though
<IdleOne> p=pp] ] [p] [;[pp] 
<IdleOne> ''
<AntMaz> didnt work
<IdleOne> '
<AntMaz> anyone know about this error
<primoturbo> by default does /mnt/ exist or did I make it?
<AntMaz> : /var/cache/apt/archives/lilypond_2.6.3-9~breezy1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Dr_Willis> !lilypond
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<`JD> Where is xorg.conf on the Hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> wtf is Lilypond? thats twice today ive seen it mentioned.
<wastrel> `JD:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<primoturbo> is it safe to delete /mnt/ folder?
<Dr_Willis> `JD,  /etc/X11/
<Madpilot> !tell wisie about lamp
<primoturbo> I just realized I want windows mount in media
<Dr_Willis> `JD,  BACK IT up  - befor ya edit it.
<wisie> thanks madpilot, looks about right
<SebastianM> Madpilot, elkbuntu, IdleOne: thanks! air snort works now! :D
<primoturbo> in /media/Windows
<Madpilot> wisie: as for the others - not sure what you mean by "universals"
<primoturbo> is it okay to delete /mnt/Windows and /mnt/ nothing in there
<Bung> i just ran this, $ sudo apt-get install azureus, and it says its not available...
<primoturbo> I have unmounted Windows ofcourse
<Madpilot> !azureus
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<`JD> I'm on XP at the moment. How could I copy and paste the original staying on xp right now?
<Madpilot> Bung: see the bot above ^^^
<Bung> thanks
<AntMaz> anyone know about lilypond
<wisie> !torrentflux
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wisie
<wisie> damn
<Swif> Jason:          http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8835
<Swif> should I add the top like that or no?
<IdleOne> SebastianM:  yw
<SebastianM> or at least, it's installed =)
<Swif> I got back to it lol
<_jason> Swif: do you use the cdrom?
<Swif> yes
<AntMaz> i have no idea what i did but recently no matter what pakage i try to install i always have a lilypond error
<_jason> Swif: then just delete lines 4 and 5.  Those are in there
<Swif> I have a dvdrewriter dual layer
<`JD> Where?!
<_jason> Swif: I mean, do you use the ubuntu cd as a repository?
<unix_infidel> lol, seriously so no one can fix sudoers....
<unix_infidel> superman ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -f
<unix_infidel> that's the line i currently have.
<AntMaz> _jason: do you know anything about this lilypond thing
<tim_> when i try to compile this kernel it errors out, how to i find out where it is broke
<`JD> I know its /etc/X11 but how can i access it from my other boot, WinXP?
<_jason> unix_infidel: you probably need to logout and back in or something if that's right and you can't figure out why it doesn't work
<_jason> AntMaz: nope
<corvax> if your gonna use warty  you might want to add backports
<Swif> Jason I dont understand repository lol
<Swif> I have ubuntu on vmware in xp pro
<_jason> Swif: do you use ubuntu with the ubuntu cd rom in the cd to install stuff?
<Swif> I did
<corvax> repository  is a central location where all applications called packages are kept
<corvax> and are dowloaded from
<AntMaz> Anyone know About installing packages and always getting an error about lilypond
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  i don't know if you specify command flags in sudoers
<Swif> I duddo if it pulls from the cd though
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  try removing the -f
<Swif> dunno*
<corvax> in simplified terms
<unix_infidel> _jason: i've logged out a couple times and shutdown and wha tnot.
<unix_infidel> wastrel: i've tried it with and without mate.
<Swif> its basicly default
<_jason> Swif: if you use it, leave line1.  If you don't use it, delete it
<Swif> besides me turning on universe thing
<primoturbo> Quick question where is the grub file located so I can change the boot wait time
<corvax> swif you have broadband?
<Swif> if I dunno leave it? lol
<_jason> Swif: let me go check if kubuntu-desktop existed in warty
<Swif> cant hurt right
<`JD> can anyone help I'm kinda in  ahurry
<corvax> is this a desktop?
<martman> i reconfigured xorg so i could try and get some higher resoltuons, i can see the chnages in the config file to but im still running at 1024 and i dont have any higher choices in display system settings
<Swif> ok thanx Jason 8-)
<martman> i restart after too
<_jason> Swif: nope, no kubuntu-desktop in warty
<corvax> if its a desktop on broadband id comment out the cd
<Swif> so how I install kde?
<_jason> Swif: is upgrading not feasible?
<Swif> do I need to download somethin?
<primoturbo> Guys where is the grub configuration file located, I need to edit the wait time before boot from 10 seconds to like 5
<Swif> upgrading to??
<_jason> Swif: hoary and then breezy
<primoturbo> I've done it a million times just dont recall the file name or location
<Swif> getting seperate kubuntu?
<crouton> holy smokes, 12 hours of work has come to fruition.
<tim_> is there a site that has kernel how to's
<corvax> jason lol he might as well redownload and iso
<Swif> do I just download seperate versions?
<`JD> God dammit
<Swif> on xp?
<crouton> tim_: www.tldp.org ?
<corvax> too much work for someone so new
<_jason> Swif: you can just use apt-get to update
<Swif> or can I do it in ubuntu
<Swif> apt-get hoary?
<skon> If a compiler tells me I need to have the libglade-2.0 libraries, what specifically should I install on my system? They'res a ton of glade stuff in the apt-cache...
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  i have this line in my /etc/sudoers & can run  sudo ls  without a password:   wastrel ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/ls
<_jason> anyone know of issues with a direct warty > breezy upgrade?
<wastrel> `JD:  what's the problem?
<crouton> _jason: There were a couple threads on the forum back when the switchover occurred
<unix_infidel> wastrel: b/c you have permissions on ls you fool.
<unix_infidel> you could run it even if you didnt.
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to turn direct rendering on a graphics card?
<corvax> i hadi had some issues going from hoary to breezy
<corvax> not too bad though
<_jason> Swif: ok well do this first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes, and then after that is done... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Swif> apt-get hoary?? is that correct
<skon> swif - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<`JD> Wastrel: I wish to access the xorg.conf file right now. I'm currently booted in WindowsXP. I need to change the file back to its original state.
<OmegaAlpha> swif do a search for it 'apt-cache search hoary'
<iceman> Shoot I need one good Linux 3d FPS game ...
<corvax>  you have to  do dist upgrade
<corvax> after you change your sources
<wastrel> `JD: sorry i don't know anything about windows :/
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  what command do you suggest i use to test
<`JD> I just want to access the file.
<skon> If a compiler tells me I need to have the libglade-2.0 libraries, what specifically should I install on my system? They'res a ton of glade stuff in the apt-cache...
<goof> i've got an odd problem...if my motherboard's network support is enabled, my Xwindows will not start properly. However, if it is disabled, starts fine completely. (the same result with network enabled and no cable plugged in)
<`JD> I need to get to it.
<tomkelleher> ok guys problem, I just tried to install breezy on my laptop and it didn't work
<wastrel> `JD:  i don't think windows xp can access linux drives
<mikeo1> my Ywindows doesnt work
<mikeo1> i think its broken
<damneinstein> tomkelleher what is the problem you are having?
<yuri_> hi guys, I need some advice. can someone suggest a good cd-ripping program that will let me use lame 3.9. I'm looking for something like "Exact Audio Copy" on win.
<mikeo1> there are ext3 drivers
<corvax> define didnt work
<mikeo1> for windows
<newbuntie> unix_infidel: he could run ls but it wouldn't list directories he doesn't have read permissions on, right?
<jdumont> as i said earlier... i did the sudo apt-get edubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get edubuntu-server.  how do i start the terminal server?  thanks and goodnight.
<_jason> Swif: that will take a ``while''
<corvax> mike ext2 yes
<`JD> Then how could I get it back to its orignial state. ubuntu dosent even fully work now. It just goes strait to a dos looking terminal. Thats it.
<unix_infidel> newbuntie: if he didnt have read permissions on them sure.
<corvax> no ext3 that i know of
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: I put the CD in the drive, booted up and hit enter to begin install and everything seemed to just stop
<crouton> goof: what mobo?
<jdumont> cuz even though i did sudo apt-get edubuntu-server... everything looks the same.
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: did you check the integrity of the cd-rom?
<wastrel> `JD:  you can make the changes from the terminal
<mikeo1> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html :p
<mikeo1> that one does ext2 and 3 i think
<Madpilot> yuri_: k3b & gnomebaker both do CD duplicating
<goof> crouton: its an ASUS P5GLPL--Intel P4 chipset
<wastrel> `JD:  you don't have another computer?
<crouton> tomkelleher: You wouldn't happen to have an ASUS mobo, would you?
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: it should work, it's a pre made CD I had sent to me
<yuri_> k3b?
<Swif> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade??
<Madpilot> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: (A sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3658 kB, Installed size: 7880 kB
<wastrel> `JD:  what did you use to change the xorg.conf file originally?
<Swif> I can do that now?
<`JD> Wastrel: Its on this computer.
<Swif> lol
<tomkelleher> crouton: um I dont think so, I dont even know what it is
<crouton> goof: can you still use the virtual terminals if the network is enabled, cable is in, and you load X?
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: it's always better to check integrity anyhow
<_jason> Swif: did you read those links?
<goof> crouton: I have a nVidia 6600 PCI Express GFX card, but the change that causes the XWindows problem is definitely the onboard LAN
<corvax> tom not really
<Madpilot> Swif: if you read the two wiki URLs you were given, they'll explain the upgrading process...
<Swif> I have them saved
<`JD> Wastrel: I was on ubuntu, changing the resolution settings. It screwed up.
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: and how should I do that
<Swif> ok
<IdleOne> `JD:  at the promtp try locate filename
<_jason> Swif: they only work if you read them :)
<goof> crouton: no, it does not work, if cable is in or out
<`JD> I have found it.
<`JD> I want to replace it.
<IdleOne> ok sudo nano filename
<crouton> goof: OK. You disable the onboard NIC via BIOS?
<Swif> >_< I got to read ok lol
<goof> crouton: yes exactly
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: reboot your computer with the cd-rom in the drive and type "linux mediacheck"
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  it works even when i don't have permission to run the executable
<`JD> I want to paste the orginal code for the config file.
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: then follow the prompt
<Swif> I saved both on notepad on desktop with new code lol 8-)
<yuri_> Madpilot: does k3b support mp3 encoding?
<corvax> they windows users HATE reading
<corvax> lol
<tomkelleher> ok
<wastrel> `JD:  what did you use?  there may ahve been an automatic backup made
<Madpilot> yuri_: I think it can, yeah. I never use mp3 myself
<jdumont> HAR! Back to the wiki !  grumblegrumblegrumble
<`JD> I used terminal.
<corvax> they are taught to just click next nextnext
<h0me5k1n> lol corvax
<Madpilot> yuri_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<corvax> no matter what it says
<yuri_> thanks!
<wastrel> `JD:  do you know what command you used?
<unix_infidel> wastrel: dont have permissions to run ls?
<corvax> linux foreces you to learn
<corvax> forces even
<unix_infidel> you mean you changed the perms on the ls?
<unix_infidel> LOL
<`JD> The one to open xorg.conf
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  sudo cp /bin/ls /bin/lsls; sudo chmod 700 /bin/lsls
<unix_infidel> wastrel: that's all fine and well...i can get it to work...
<`JD> I opened up xprg.conf > pasted the new stuff I wanted > Saved it > Rebooted and it died.
<unix_infidel> but for some reason i cant get it to work without it prompting me for a password.
<unix_infidel> and i have the NOPASSWD: tag enabled.
<unix_infidel> erm, option*
<Swif> I replaced it and its messed up :|
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  wastrel ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/lsls
<wastrel>    works for me :]   sorry i dunno otherwise...
<Swif> im putting the original back
<Swif> (0_o) lol
<corvax> swif you have a broadband connection?
<goof> crouton?
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  i think the parser reads the lines in the order they appear in the file
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  maybe put the NOPASSWD line at the bottom?
<unix_infidel> wastrel: put it at the BOTTOM?
<Swif> yes
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  yes that way it won't get overridden by later rules?
<Swif> whats the path again??
<corvax> just download either breezy (stable)  or dapper flight release4 (unstable)
<wastrel> unix_infidel:  just brainstorming
<corvax> and install them
<Madpilot> Swif: path to what?
<Swif> sources.list
<Swif> ?
<corvax> and you will be better off
<`JD> Ah jeez, Does anyone know how to do this or must I reinstall ubuntu?
<Swif> I have warthog ubuntu
<hedjak> NOPASSWD goes on the particular line.  And you can see what sudo will permit with sudo -l
<Madpilot> Swif: etc/apt/sources.list - but this should be in those howto pages you've been given...
<corvax> sources .list is  etc/apt
<unix_infidel> wastrel: ahhh, great.
<unix_infidel> you were right, it must've gotten overwriddedn by some other line in sudoers.
<wastrel> rawk
* IdleOne gives wastrel  a gold star 
<IdleOne> hehe
<tomkelleher> damneinstien: yea didnt work
<corvax> hehe
<concept10> gangsta, have you tried this: grep "Direct rendering" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wastrel> `JD:  yes i think you're going to need to recreate the file from the original copy on pastebin
<concept10> gangsta, it gives me enabled
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: yea didnt work
<wastrel> `JD:  hmm do you have a floppy drive & a floppy disk?
<`JD> wastrel: I know! But how?!
<`JD> I dont have a floppy drive :\
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: could you clarify?
<wastrel> `JD: you'll have to learn to use the command line, or boot from a rescue disk
<monzie> hi all
<`JD> How would I paste into command line!!!I cant.
<zphinx> God damn, should it be so hard  to find a decent ipv6 tunnel broker :/
<gloin> !bugzilla
<ubotu> Ubuntu's bugzilla ( http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ) is now closed to new bugs.  The new bugtracker is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: just as it did before as soon as I give it an inital command like the "linux mediacheck" it scans my system then my screen goes black and it stops reading the CD
<iceman> Still debating if i should actualy run Ubuntu 64 bit, or ubuntu 32 bit ... any one got input to offer ....
<monzie> shift-insert to paste into command line `JD
<damneinstein> it stops reading the cd?
<corvax> you can copy from links browser
<corvax> lol
<makaveli> !tell makaveli ipv6
<makaveli> he said I wont
<`JD> What about if I have to restart the computer to get back into ubuntu monzie?
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: yea
<jsestri2> I am having trouble with XWindows, it will not start properly if my onboard network is enabled(cable in or out), but starts just fine completely if i disable it via BIOS...Anyone have any help/suggestions?
<wastrel> `JD:  you could transfer the file on a floppy disk, you could print it out and retype it, you could mount your windows filesystem and copy it over, you could download it with a command-line web browser
<crouton> jsestri2: Does X lock up hard if the NIC is enabled, or can you shift to a virtual terminal and get a dmesg?
<wastrel> `JD:  you could boot from a rescue disk and paste it that way
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: does it spit out a particular error?
<`JD> I have a webserver.  Could it load a txt file from there?
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: I don't think so, not that I could see
<serpa> Anyone know a good site that can help explain to me how IRC works?  Unfortunatly I'm somewhat retarded when it comes to this stuff.  =/
<wastrel> `JD:  yes
<crouton> serpa: what part of IRC do you need explained?
<`JD> What would I have to enter to load  it?
<corvax> not sure if the knoppix hacks work on ubuntu live
<jsestri2> crouton: it gives me a sort of error screen that looks like text based windows, with some sort of error messages...it then drops me out into the normal terminal login
<wastrel> `JD:  wget  would probably work
<jsestri2> crouton: it would appear everything boots, just not XWindows
<yuri_> general lin question: the "bin" folder in the filesys is like a folder of ".exe's" in windows terms, correct? why are there more than one? thre is also a bin folder in /usr
<wastrel> is wget installed by default?
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: have you by chance tried the live-cd that comes with the pressed cd?
<`JD> so say... wget www.mysite.com/txtfile ?
<serpa> It's just the first time I'm using IRC, and I just don't know how it works in general.
<martman> i reconfigured xorg so i could try and get some higher resoltuons, i can see the chnages in the config file to but im still running at 1024 and i dont have any higher choices in display system settings
<crouton> jsestri2: do a 'dmesg' from the terminal, see if there's any weird error messages
<concept10> gangsta, Ive found the source!
<martman> anyone to get higher?
<jsestri2> ok...I'll have to do a quick boot into ubuntu
<jsestri2> be back in a few
<wastrel> `JD:  yes
<Swif> etc/apt/sources.list no such file or directory waaaa :(
<IdleOne> `JD:  yes
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: yea, I can't load into the system either, I can only get to the spalsh screen then it goes nuts on me
<Swif> wtf did I do 8-(
<crouton> serpa: pretty simple - just type.  tab lets you autocomplete most people's nicks, and you can /msg someone directly if need be.
<concept10> Anyone having problems with direct rendering ATI drivers?  Check this page: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting
<`JD> K, So, how would I open the xorg.conf file after that?
<Swif> I have an xp system backup with all this in it and working lol
<Swif> I can try that
<wastrel> `JD:  you would  sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Swif> brb
<`JD> ah
<wastrel> cp is the command to copy a file
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: if by "nuts" you mean spewing out messages, that is normal for the live-cd version. How much time did you spend attempting to load the live-cd?
<talisein> yuri_: /bin is for general utilities for all users, /sbin is for utilities for the system administrator, /usr/bin has your real programs like netscape, etc. and usr/sbin has more nifty badministrator programs. It just happens to be useful that way
<Swif> im emailing this help file to myself lol
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: by nuts, I mean my screen went strange colors, and I spent about half an hour trying to get the live cd to work
<Swif> thanx 8-) everyone
<`JD> and then, would the xorg.conf you first said would that be the one I want to replace the other?
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: I see. I asked because it might have been a problem with the install cd.
<wastrel> `JD:  you want to replace the (broken) conf file at   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   with the good one
<`JD> Dosent that mean I need to save that one from the web?
<damneinstein> tomkeller: what video card and motherboard do you have?
<`JD> I would go wget www.mysite.com/goodconfigfile.txt
<`JD> then save it?
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: not sure about the motherboard, but I have an ATI Redeon Xpress 200M at 128MB
<`JD> then replace it?
<primoturbo> Does anyone know how to replace the globe icon with the real Firefox icon?
<newbuntie> 'JD don't have to save it, wget downloads it for you
<sagarp> how badly would Xgl run on an unaccelerated machine?
<wastrel> `JD:  wget automatically downloads/saves
<`JD> oh so it downloads and displays?
<wastrel> `JD:  it doesn't display
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: that might be the problem. ATI in general has very poor support for Linux. The drivers provided are not as good as the Windows counterpart.
<wastrel> `JD:  wget just slurps them down
<`JD> Then all I have to do is go sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: so could it just be Ubuntu, because I tried the backtrack beta and it workd ok
<wastrel> `JD:   sudo cp  <good config filename> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wastrel> `JD:  whatever the filename is called
<kbrosnan> primoturbo, use firefox from mozilla.com, debian/ubuntu don't feel that mozilla's tradmark policy is compatable with their disto
<`JD> so it needs not to be called xorg.conf wastrel?
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell primoturbo about firefox 1.5
<wastrel> `JD:  the original file can be called whatever,  once you cp it the destination will be  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell primoturbo about firefox1.5
<rusga> Hi. Will Ubuntu install fine from iso on a Promise Fasttrak100 as a boot device? (Note: no IDE channels active)
<`JD> Then I reboot and it shall be solved :D
<`JD> thx
<wastrel> `JD:  hopefully.... gl
<`JD> I'll brb then
<Swif> ok im bringing back my xp pro system restore so I can do the update I sent to my email pasted into email heh 8-) brb lol
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: I am not familiar with backtrack and their drivers for ATI. I must apologize, I am not too familiar with ATI support on Ubuntu as I myself only have nVidia and Integrated cards. I am sure someone else, either on the IRC channel or on the forms, can help you better.
<redblade> Hi I was wondering how to set up SunBird
<Swif> thanx everyone :D
* Swif dances around the room before parting lol
<`JD> wait, does it need to have the file extension .conf wastrel?
<redblade> I have the files and all but I'm not sure what commands to use
<tomkelleher> damneinstein: it's alright, atleast I know it's probably my video card now, thanks for the help
<SebastianM> good night guys. :) thanks for all the help!
<wastrel> `JD:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf    needs to be called that exactly.  the other one  - doesn't matter
<iceman> whats the command to install a .run file .... like this et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<Belboz99> Hey all, I can't figure out why this script isn't executing.  I've updated the rc.d files, and it runs fine from the command line, any ideas?
<`JD> I'm confused, I'm making a new file using the paste of the original conf file. Then getitng it and replacing it. Dosent that mean that the new one I am useing to replace the old need to be called xorg.conf too? or called anything and it will auto name...
<OmegaAlpha> concept10, yeah im having probs getting my Radeon Direct rendering turned on
<wastrel> iceman:  .run i think is a bash script  try  ./filename
<OmegaAlpha> concept10, did you use that site to solve the same problem?
<Autumn-Leaves> hi any one from indonesia?
<Jivenix>  ndiswrapper (import:238): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:strrchr
<concept10> OmegaAlpha, look at that page, its the best so far
<Jivenix> does this error mean anything to anyone
<damneinstein> tomkelleher: You are welcome. And I do apologize I couldn't help you further
<redblade> Sunbird? anyone?
<concept10> OmegaAlpha, go the the bottom and look at Userspace section
<concept10> redblade, Sunbird calendar?'
<wastrel> `JD:  you're downloading a file with wget, this will save it to the home directory.  then you are copying the file to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf    this both moves the file to the folder /etc/X11  and renames it to  xorg.conf
<Belboz99> This script won't execute on boot, though it runs fine from the command line, any ideas? sudo -u dan sh -c "cd /media/sda3/f@h; sh go"
<redblade> thats the one
<`JD> ah okay so it can be newconfig.txt then.
<wastrel> `JD:  or whatever, yah :] 
<concept10> redblade, you can get an calendar extension to thunderbird
<jsestri2> crouton?
<crouton> sorry
<redblade> concept10, how?
<crouton> what's up?
<wastrel> Belboz99:  cd is a bash builtin....  i don't know if you can really use it that way
<`JD> woot thanks wish me luck coz I dont have very good luck when it comes to these things
<odat> yesterday my webcam was reconized and working and today it isn't   ????
<jsestri2> crouton: no problem, I just got back, I did the dmesg command from the terminal, after XWindows fails to start...I saw no error messages.
<concept10> redblade, goto the mozilla extension site for thunderbird
<wisie> Was just about to install mysql but am getting this error 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8836' could anyone recomend whats up
<jsestri2> crouton: any idea for a location of a Xwin log file that would contain the problems from its failed start?
<Belboz99> thanks wastrel, it's worked before using the cd command though, any other ideas?
<concept10> wastrel, would you run this for me on the box you were working on earlier?  locate radeon_dri.so
<crouton> jsestri2: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<glick> hey when you login remotely a message appears
<glick> what file is that message in
<wastrel> Belboz99:  sh /media/sda3/f@h/go    ?
<wastrel> Belboz99:  not sure...
<airmikey> usb port not working in breezy
<_jason> glick: /etc/motd probably
<jsestri2> crouton: anything else worth checking while im at it? (i'm dual booting this comp, so i cant have this up at the same time as ubuntu)
<glick> thanks _jason
<odat> yesterday my webcam was reconized and working and today it isn't   ????
<wastrel> concept10:  /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so
<concept10> wastrel, thats the same one i have, but ...
<crouton> jsestri2: i'm assuming you don't have a spare NIC?
<Belboz99> wastrel, how do I restart the init script?
<Unicorn_Giggles> hi everyone
<crouton> oh my
<wastrel> Belboz99:  dunno :]   i'm a bit fuzzy on init
<concept10> wastrel, I get this error: libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<crouton> rainbow skittles and unicorn giggles?
<jsestri2> crouton: unfortunately no...but if it would solve the problem, i could probaly spare the 10$...or maybe my roommate here at college has one i can pilfer...heh
<Jivenix> how do you remove a user and remove their home directory also
<concept10> wastrel, im about to make a symlink!
<crouton> jsestri2: just so I've got this straight - if the NIC is enabled and the cable plugged in, you *do* get inet access but X fails to start?
<concept10> wastrel, how do I link those two?
<crouton> Jivenix: 'man deluser' should tell you
<Jivenix> ok
<jsestri2> crouton: I'm going to check the inet capabilities when i restart this time...hopefully i can ftp that log file somewhere else...
<wastrel> concept10:  ls: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/: No such file or directory
<kyo> whats the bash line to shutdown?
<zphinx> Anyone here use btexact for ipv6 tunnel brokering?
<crouton> jsestri2: I was going to suggest just installing a commandline IRC client, but that would work as well.
<jsestri2> crouton: at very least that dmesg made it sound like the eth setup was fine
<wastrel> kyo:  sudo shutdown -h now
<kyo> ah
<kyo> -h
<crouton> jsestri2: if the NIC was enabled, yeah.
<jsestri2> crouton: well i'll see how it goes after this reboot...
<kyo> I did 'sudo shutdown now' and it was in maintaince mode
<kyo> lol
<jsestri2> crouton: thanks for all the help thus far
<crouton> jsestri2: sho
<concept10> wastrel, one more command for me please! ldd /usr/bin/X11/glxinfo | grep dri
<crouton> kyo: if it's in maintenance, maybe hit the power button? if it's a relatively recent machine it should honor the command and shutdown gracefully.
<wastrel> concept10:  no output
<concept10> okay
<concept10> wastrel, maybe i need to reboot
<wastrel> clear out the running modules
<wastrel> might help
<crouton> heh
<Belboz99> hey wasterel, I think I got it running!  Turns out the script that it was pointing to was trying to create a file as a normal user in a single-user file-system :P
<wastrel> Belboz99:  ahh that would explain the cd
<glick> hey i just downloaded an icon theme for gnome
<glick> how do i install it and choose it?
<Scott31337> I'm getting a new computer in a couple days - haven't played with Linux since 99..looking at different distros... is this a good one?
<wastrel> glick:  system > preferences > theme   drag & drop it into the window
<glick> Scott31337, no its terrible
<wastrel> Scott31337:  yes!
<glick> thanks wastrel
<wastrel> Scott31337:  what were you on in 99
<Madpilot> Scott31337: you're going to get biased answers here, you know :P
<Scott31337> Slackware and Redhat
<Belboz99> hey wasterel, you wouldn't happen to know how to change the priority of a process, such as wine, to idle, would you?
<wastrel> mmm slackware
<Scott31337> mad: yes
<`JD> Yay!
<concept10> wastrel, thanks alot for your efforts, ill be back later, im going to reboot
<`JD> Ditto
<`JD> Thanks wastrel
<wastrel> Belboz99:  man nice i guess :] 
<Belboz99> ah, thanks!
<wastrel> np `JD....  learn some cli stuff tho - the command line is your friend
<crouton> oh slackware, how i don't miss thee
<`JD> But everything is still freakin huge
<`JD> !!!
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `JD
<airmikey> how do i get my usb to mount my external drive
<Swif> im back 8-)
<wastrel> `JD:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Swif> with my sources.list fixed lmao
<Swif> yay
<airmikey> gnome should pick it up as as i plug it in wright
<Scott31337> okay... :)
<glick> wastrel, i did it and it said theme successfully installed but i dont see it in the window
<wastrel> glick:  click theme details, icon tab
<glick> sweet thanks walkingice
<glick> wastrel,
<abk> hey guys
<abk> wine problem
<glick> oh holy sweeness thats nice!
<abk> I'm on AMD64
<wastrel> heh glick what theme?
<glick> wastrel, OSX
<`JD> wastrel, whats the command to open up xorg.conf ?
<Swif> im doing hoary upgrade cross your fingers for me lol (0_o)
<wastrel> going for an aqua thing
<Swif> just startin
<Swif> now
<glick> wastrel, not aqua just the icons
<wastrel> `JD:  i suggest editing the one you downloaded....   how about gedit newconfig.txt
<Swif> sht
<Swif> its still messed up
<Swif> sources.list 8-(
<`JD> thanks
<abk> on AMD64, couldn't get wine to install using Synaptic. Downloaded the binary .debs from the wine site and used dpkg -i --force-architecture to install. wine works, but it's saying that "the application is trying to create a window, but no such driver could be loaded. Be sure that your X Window server is running and that $SYSTEM is set correctly."
<corvax> swif how is it messed up?
<wastrel> Swif:  have you looked at synaptic?
<Swif> I can reinstall
<abk> I don't know where to start
<Swif> yes
<kuru> help
<kuru> ?
<kuru> \?
<Swif> i changed it remember lol
<wastrel> Swif:  i believe synaptic will write a correct sources.list file
<Swif> i keep getting popups says it cant be found
<makaveli> does yahoo messenger have webcam support on ubuntu?
<corvax> swif dont reinstall download either the breezy iso or the dapper flight release 4
<tkup|bed> Anybody who is using gtk-gnutell? Do I need to add a gnutella server to be able to search for files? I submitted a few queries but no results...
<abk> no love, guys?
<abk> can you tell me what the X Window server app is called so I can try and configure/research/reinstall?
<inter> My 700m won't turn off after _successfully_ writing the suspend2 image to the hdd...manual reboot is required but restoring the image works perfectly...anyone got a suggestion on the poweroff prob?
<stephen_> can anyone give me a hand setting up wireless with wpa_supplicant
<makaveli> !tell makaveli webcam
<gpm> hi guys. i just installed the clearlooks-quicksilver theme from art.gnome.org, all the other clearlooks-based themes work perfectly but clearlooks-quicksilver just looks like the default theme (not the way it's supposed to) anyone else have this problem?!
<wastrel> abk:  your X window server is your graphical interface
<abk> wastrel: I had that general idea.
<inter> stephen_: what you trying to do?
<abk> wastrel: any idea why Wine would give me that error?
<inter> stephen_: err...what is the exact prob?
<Frogzoo> !tell abk about xorg
<wastrel> abk:  what does  echo $SYSTEM  give you ?
<jsestri2> crouton: i do have inet access even after the XWindows server fails, and i use the terminal without XWindows
<Swif> I added cd rom lol
<Swif> it fixed it
<crouton> jsestri2: That's interesting.
<jsestri2> i'm dl'ing the logs now
<Swif> looks like no errors popup
<stephen_> it doesnt seem to be assinging me an IP
<jsestri2> crouton: if you'd like to take a look...
<abk> "echo $SYSTEM" at a brand-new prompt gives me a blank line and then anopther prompt
<Swif> uhoh itsback
<abk> no info.
<crouton> jsestri2: sure, did you get the X log?  You can put it into pastebin..
<crouton> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Swif> so just download the breezy version of ubuntu??
<jsestri2> !pastebin
<wastrel> abk:  i don't know anything about wine- but the error implies it's looking for some value in your SYSTEM environment variable
<jsestri2> crouton: whats the syntax as that?
<jsestri2> on*
<inter> stephen_: your running dhclient or dhcpcd on your wireless device after wpa authenticates, right?
<irv10tz> hey guys i need help on installing my printer
<wastrel> abk:  perhaps wine install docs will tell you what
<timfrost> abk, some thngs won
<irv10tz> hey guys i need help on installing my printer
<crouton> jsestri2: Oh, that's just the bot.. You'll need to visit the website, paste in the log, and then post the resulting URL here
<tga> howdy
<Swif> ok will do
<tga> gpg question: if I have my public key and my passphrase but I lost my home dir can I somehow recover my private key?
<abk> well, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is doing something
<jsestri2> ok
<seank> after upgrading from breezy to dapper via apt-get dist-upgrade, the system does not boot.  it says /dev/hda1 does not exist right after GRUB.  is /dev organized differently in dapper?
<abk> I'm reconfiguring
<alcros> Hi, I just installed kubuntu on a AMD64 (Turion), but it hangs at boot time on "checking battery state", I found a few pointers but they all refer to nvidia cards while I have an ATI
<abk> which looks promising.
<alcros> any ideas?
<jsestri2> crouton: i just ftp'd it to a website...will that be fine, or you want it there?
<wastrel> abk:  you're reconfiguring your X server (your GUI)...   if you already have a GUI this is unnecessary and may break X
<crouton> jsestri2: prefer pastebin, if it's ok with you.
<IdleOne> !tell alcros  about nvidia
<jsestri2> crouton: sure
<abk> hokay.
<IdleOne> alcros:  try #kubuntu also they can help more
<irv10tz> hey guys, please help me... i need to install my printers.. can you give me a hand please?
<jsestri2> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<abk> wastrel: so I should *not* continue with this reconfiguration process?
<ubuntu> What happens if Ubuntu refuses to mount the partition when I click enable?
<timfrost> abk, some things just won't work in 64-bit mode.  It sounds as if the version of wine you installed may be one of them.  If that is the case, you will need to install a 32-bit chroot, and run wine in that chroot.
<crouton> lordy, apt-get upgrade on a K6-266 takes several forevers.
<jsestri2> crouton: the bot dosent seem to be responding....
<IdleOne> irv10tz:  without more info like make model we cant help..also what problem are you having
<jsestri2> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<crouton> jsestri2: You need to visit that website.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<alcros> I already did, but no answer, besides, seems more like an ubuntu thing...
<jsestri2> kk
<gloin> bloody hell
<crouton> The bot just hands out information. :)
<gloin> launchpad isn't sending my reg mail out
<aaron> hello.. how to do get the clock back in the top right corner...its gone
<glick> hehe OSX theme is beautiful
<gloin> worthless closed-source yadda yadda
<airmikey> how come breezy dont see my usb external drive
<ubuntu> What happens if Ubuntu refuses to mount the partition when I click enable?
<abk> timfrost: I had wine up and running before, on an ATA HD. I reinstalled from scratch on a SATA HD, the Wine repositories weren't working, and now I'm rather stumped.
<IdleOne> alcros:  did you try the link ubotu sent you
<gloin> why the heck is ubuntu using that instead of bugtraq
<Madpilot> aaron: right-click on the panel, click Add To Panel, look for the clock
<irv10tz> i am printing something from the net, i executed the print command but my printer won't print.. can you help me?
<ubuntu> What happens if Ubuntu refuses to mount the partition when I click enable?
<crouton> airmikey: do a 'dmesg | grep sd' and see if it returns anything
<wastrel> abk:  i don't think it's useful for your wine problem....  but it might be educational :] 
<irv10tz> i am printing something from the net, i executed the print command but my printer won't print.. can you help me?
<`JD> grrrr
<irv10tz> the model is from hp
<crouton> ubuntu: Try mounting the partition from the terminal using sudo
<abk> wastrel: thanks, I"ll continue and at worst I'll learn something :)
<jsestri2> crouton: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8837
<`JD> Whats with the freakin huge stuff on my screen.
<aaron> Madpilot, right click doesn;t bring up a menu
<jsestri2> crouton: thats Xorg.0.log
<alcros> sorry, I didn't see it, I'm checking it out thanks
<`JD> Everyhing is huge!
<crouton> jsestri2: taking a look
<wastrel> `JD:  did you do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<andrew_226> I am having trouble playing divx avi files
<Madpilot> aaron: right-click somewhere else on the panel, you can move the clock afterward
<IdleOne> irv10tz: try System > Advanced > Pringing
<IdleOne> printing
<`JD> I kinda cancelled it because I'm afraid to do something wrong
<andrew_226> I followed the instructions
<`JD> I'll try again
<jsestri2> crouton: if you'd like to see the output of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8838
<aaron> oh, the whole menu is locked up
<Yvette> why i open a soft or move the panel of gnome always slow.
<crouton> jsestri2: For whatever reason, it's not recognizing your video card as valid for the driver it's loading.  Is this a laptop?
<wastrel> `JD:  it will make an automatic backup of your current xorg.conf
<irv10tz> IdleOne: there's no advanced in System
<irv10tz> IdleOne: there's no advanced in System
<jsestri2> crouton: no its a desktop
<airmikey> crouton: its showing my internal drives
<aaron> can you restart the menu ?
<IdleOne> irv10tz:  I meant Administration sorry
<`JD> Okay I did it. Should I restart?
<jsestri2> crouton: thats odd that it recognizes it though if the onboard NIC is disabled...
<abk> okay
<crouton> airmikey: are you using onboard USB or is it an add-in PCI card?
<Madpilot> aaron: "killall gnome-menu" should work - might close a lot of other stuff, though
<airmikey> onboard
<aaron> Madpilot, cheers
<abk> I had it wrong: Wine's complaining about $DISPLAY. when I type "echo $DISPLAY" it gives me a line with ":0.0" in it. can I change this to make Wine happier?
<gpm> hi guys. i just installed the clearlooks-quicksilver theme from art.gnome.org, all the other clearlooks-based themes work perfectly but clearlooks-quicksilver just looks like the default theme (not the way it's supposed to) anyone else have this problem?!
<concept10> gangsta, OmegaAlpha I got direct rendering working ! with a symlink
<gloin> so
<gloin> just in case anyone that matters is here
<gloin> launchpad's MTU is broken
<gloin> sucks!
<gloin> grr grr
<wastrel> gpm:  are you sure it's a gnome 2 and not a gnome 1 theme?
<Madpilot> gloin: what do you mean?
<crouton> jsestri2: looking around a bit, brb
<wastrel> what's launchpad and what's MTU?
<jsestri2> crouton: alright...i'll be here
<gpm> wastrel: yeah. it's a gtk2 theme.
<gloin> Madpilot: it doesn't respect RFCs
<alcros> Hi IddleOne and ubotu, I'm sorry but it still refers to nvidia, I have an ATI
* gloin uses greylisting and the MTU doesn't call back
<gpm> wastrel: do they even have gtk1 themes on art.gnome.org?
<airmikey> crouton: would this be my external.Attached scsi disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<alcros> have you had any experience with those cards?
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<wastrel> gpm:  no idea :]  they used to...
<IdleOne> follow that link
<gloin> !launchpad
<Madpilot> gloin: I still have no idea what you're talking about...
<ubotu> gloin: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<andrew_226> how do you install themes?
<wastrel> gpm:  you didn't say where you downloaded it ;] 
<gloin> Madpilot: do you know what launchpad is?
<`JD> It hasent changed anything
<crouton> airmikey: Possibly.  Do you have SATA drives?
<gpm> wastrel: my bad
<fuxk3dup> which packages are required to get vi mode when running perl -d ???
<gloin> Madpilot: also, do you know what greylisting is?
<crouton> jsestri2: What motherboard do you have again?
<`JD> Noy that I really changed many things in that thing you told me to do wasterl.
<`JD> *wastrel
<Madpilot> gloin: launchpad.net, you mean? Of course - I use it regularly
<gloin> yes
<gloin> well
<gloin> do you know what greylisting is?
<wastrel> `JD:  you're sure your screen & video card can support higher resolutions?
<windman77> anyone know where I can find additional xfig image libraries?
<jsestri2> crouton: ASUS - P5GPL - (intel p4)
<airmikey> crouton: for my internal drives , 1 is sata  the other is scsi
<gloin> Madpilot: www.greylisting.org
<`JD> yes
<Madpilot> gloin: there is a #launchpad channel
<concept10> wastrel, i just made a symlink to that file and it works now
<gloin> yes
<`JD> 19" dell LCD
<gloin> it's about as busy as an empty chan
<crouton> airmikey: SATA/SCSI both use the /dev/sd nomenclature.
<alcros> Thanks for those links !!!
<wastrel> concept10:  excellent
<IdleOne> alcros:  hope that helps you
<wastrel> `JD:  where's the pastebin link for your xorg.conf ?
<`JD> I'll get it one sec
<tako> hello, anyone knows if it is possible to generate core dumps in Ubuntu? Is this disabled?
<gloin> Madpilot: why the hell isn't ubuntu using something with a proper license?
<concept10> wastrel, alright, later, i just came to help gangsta and OmegaAlpha but I guess they are idle
<alcros> me too... ;-)
<gloin> launchpad is closed
<gloin> source
<gloin> anyhow
<seank> after upgrading from breezy to dapper via apt-get dist-upgrade, the system does not boot.  it says /dev/hda1 does not exist right after GRUB.  is /dev organized differently in dapper?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> how do I eject my cd-rom in xfce?
<glick> how do i install a new cursor theme?
<`JD> Wastrel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8825
<Madpilot> gloin: LP is an in-house project by Canonical - the same company behind Ubuntu
<Nunquam_Fidelis> please help, someone
<fuxk3dup> which packages are required to get vi mode when running perl -d  ???
<gloin> ergh
<tako> glick, go to System/Preferences/Cursor Selection
<gloin> Madpilot: until it's not-broken, perhaps they ought to use known-good software
<Dr_Willis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  could close all windows accesing it.. then use the 'eject' command.
<gloin> like, say, bugtraq
<wastrel> `JD:  xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<`JD> Do I put that in terminal?
<wastrel> `JD:  yes
<crouton> airmikey: Copy your 'dmesg' into Pastebin and send the URL
<Dr_Willis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  but it may be still mounted.. Hmm..  xfce may have some mounting tool.
<tako> hello, anyone knows if it is possible to generate core dumps in Ubuntu? Is this disabled?
<glick> tako, i did but i dont see how to install it
<wastrel> tako:  dumps of what?
<`JD> done, wastrel. Do I reboot?
<wastrel> `JD:  no
<wastrel> `JD:  what did it say?
<AntMaz> anyone have any idea about fixing the lily problem
<Nunquam_Fidelis> hmm
<Nunquam_Fidelis> eject command?
<tako> glick, there is a button that says "install theme"
<Dr_Willis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  i used to use it all the time.
<crouton> jsestri2: Try this.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Dr_Willis: how do I use it? :-)
<Dr_Willis> Nunquam_Fidelis,  ages ago stuff like cd's dident 'auto mount' under linux :P
<crouton> jsestri2: Copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak, and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Dr_Willis> type 'eject' :P
<AntMaz> every package i install has an error
<tako> glick, you have to download the themes first
<Corsair> Can anyone assist me with a Samba question? ;x
<OmegaAlpha> concept10, im here sorry was afk
<glick> tako, i know
<thelsdj> i have to say, Xgl/compiz is pretty amazing
<glick> tako, but in preferences->mouse i see no such button
<crouton> jsestri2: That should do the xserver reconfiguration from the terminal.  You said you have a GeForce 6600GT?
<wastrel> AntMaz:  did you try to install the package it's complaining about?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> err
<Nunquam_Fidelis> hmm
<wastrel> `JD:  what did the xdpyifo command say?
<jsestri2> crouton: that is correct
<`JD>   dimensions:    640x480 pixels (387x305 millimeters)
<Dr_Willis> lilypond - A program for typesetting sheet music
<wastrel> `JD:  ok...
<tako> wastrel, I'm trying to debug an applitaciton and trying to generate a core dump when it seg faults
<jdumont> Something tells me that if I download the edubuntu cd image that i will have something differerent than my current install of ubuntu > edubuntu-desktop > edubuntu-server via the sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop.  yes/no?
<Dr_Willis> gee - i really NEED that. :P lol
<tako> glick, is not Preferences/Mouse
<AntMaz> yes and it wont uninstall or upgrade or install im ready to start all over agian
<`JD> Is that good or bad wastrel?
<jsestri2> crouton: is there an commandline too built into Ubuntu?
<tako> glick, is Preferences/Cursor Selection
<Dr_Willis> jdumont,  you will have more items installed now - i imagine.
<crouton> jsestri2: ?  commandline tool?
<unix_infidel> umm there's no .xinitrc in ubuntu, how do i set which wm startx users?
<jsestri2> crouton: i mean an commandline IRC tool? -- lost the IRC
<unix_infidel> uses*
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel,  MAKE the file :P
<wastrel> `JD:  it's your screen resolution - it is 640x480... that is small :] 
<glick> tako, i see no such menu
<crouton> jsestri2: plenty of tools, what exactly do you mean? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is commandline that will re-setup your Xorg.conf file... which is why I advocating copying it into a backup file.
<wastrel> tako:  maybe ask in #c  how to make your executable dump core - i'm not a developer
<Corsair> When i try to connect to my samba share, it is asking me to login
<irv10tz> hey i already installed my printer how come it doesn't print?
<Dr_Willis> Corsair,  you are connecting with a windows machine to the linux 'samba' share?
<Corsair> yea
<jdumont> meh... I'll just d/l the edubuntu cd and see what happens.  got a slow connection right now of only 250KB/sec
<`JD> How do I change that westrel?
<crouton> Corsair: did you perform 'smbpasswd -a <username>' ?
<Corsair> its a fresh install of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Corsair,  i recall that on the linux box you Must do a 'sudo smbpasswd -a YourUserName'
<Corsair> um nope ;x
<AntMaz> im ready to reinstall the operating system i dont know what little detail i missed
<crouton> :)
<biovore> oO
<Dr_Willis> Corsair,  then you may have to restart samba.
<jsestri2> crouton: i meant so i dont have to reboot into windows to use IRC
<wastrel> `JD:  what resolution can your monitor support?
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: i found it, but its in /etc?
<crouton> jsestri2: Ah. Yes.  Lemme see which ones work from cli..
<AntMaz> but maybe it was because i never stoped the script for mozilla movieplayer
<`JD> I dunno. 1240 x 1240 something like that
<AntMaz> well i did eventully
<wastrel> what script?
<`JD> brb food
<intelikey> <crouton>... re-setup your Xorg.conf file... backup file.<--- it does make a backup of xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel,  thats the system wide one.. a .xinitrc is just a simple shell script. :P example -> 1 line.. --> 'gnome-session'
<Corsair> ok, that made it login, am i going to have to enter the password every time I want to use this?
<theshibboleth> where are fonts installed?
<crouton> intelikey: I like to be super careful. :)
<tako> wastrel is not about how to do it in the application itself... someone is helping me to debug Rosegarden 1.2.3 and asked me to generate a core dump but he warned me about some distros having this optiod disabled... and it seems to be like that in Ubuntu
<tako> glick, are you using Breezy?
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: gotcha.
<glick> tako, yeah
<unix_infidel> i'm beginning to hate all this gui
<IdleOne> who was looking for cursor themes?
<glick> IdleOne, me
<IdleOne> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_INSTALL_CURSOR_THEMES_ON_UBUNTU.2FGNOME
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel,  why even worry about it. :P thats what gdm/kdm handles nicely these days lol
<Corsair> ok, now i have a little more complex of a question than that
<IdleOne> try that
<intelikey> unix_infidel so remove it ?
<Corsair> How can i access the terminal for the linux box from windows
<unix_infidel> lol.
<tako> glick, do you have package gcursor installed?
<unix_infidel> omf.g
<crouton> jsestri2: irssi i think
<glick> tako, i dont think so
<AntMaz> wastrel it was something like lillypond that had the error
<Dr_Willis> Corsair,  you mean get a SHELL on the linux machine - in a window on the windows machine?
<crouton> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is probably http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<tako> glick, that's why, install it with synaptic
<jsestri2> crouton: alright...we'll see if that works
<glick> ahh
<crouton> yup
<crouton> it's cli
<AntMaz> i didnt have this problem till after installing wine think i might of messeg it up
<Corsair> Sure? lol, im setting up the other machine as a NAS basicly and want to be able to remotely access it
<wastrel> AntMaz:  what script were you talking about for mplayer
<lhoerste> hello, is there any way to get ubuntu to remember to connect to my wireless connection on startup? as of now, i have to go to the wireless menu and click OK to make the internet work
<crouton> http://f0rked.com/images/irssi.png
<glick> hmm looks like the archives are down
<thelsdj> does ubuntu have a good program for recording a 'screencast'?
<jsestri2> crouton: be back in a few
<Nunquam_Fidelis> screencast?
<carthik> How can I save the commands I enter at the terminal, and the output produced in a text file for a terminal session?
<AntMaz> i dont remeber
<crouton> jsestri2: aight
<jdumont> dr willis.... what i want to do is setup my pc to be a server for edubuntu thin clients but can't see that option after running sudo apt-get install edubuntu-server.
<carthik> thelsdj, search for xvidcap
<wastrel> lhoerste:  you can set that in the network configuration tool.  system > administration > network
<AntMaz> to tell you the truth i think ill just reinstall the operating system update lillypond so then i dont have this problem
<carthik> theldsj, wink (non-opensource) also works fine
<jdumont> hence the reason to d/l the "edubuntu cd"
<glick> also how do i modify my task bar
<glick> ?
<jdumont> right click it glick?
<AntMaz> i some how got a wndows virus in wine i couldnt quarintine it so i manully delted it it was some dll which is probably why its messing up when i try to install anypackage
<intelikey> carthik exit saves bash history    and if you need to save stdout to file  either > file   or | tee file
<AntMaz> thats the onlything i can guess
<carthik> intelikey, thank you - How do I recall/read bash history?
<intelikey> up arrow
<wastrel> history
<xnull-> history
<carthik> man tee :)
<carthik> thanks
<xnull-> cat ~/.bash_history
<intelikey> carthik less ~/.bash_history
<overflow-1>  how to set real time priority to a particular process?
<xnull-> carthik  more ~/.bash_history
<xnull-> :P
<bigfoot1>  i have problems removing lilypond-data via synaptic. How do i get rid of it?
<intelikey> more......    more is less than less, cause less is so much more than more....
<xnull-> apt-get remove from consola should work
<xnull-> intelikey yeah:)
<bigfoot1> xnull-: u talking to me?
<xnull-> yep.
<bigfoot1> i get an error window in synaptic: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lilypond-data_2.6.3-9~breezy1_all.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<bigfoot1> "
<glick> i would like it so that when my mouse goes over the icons on the pannel that it makes the icons pop up
<glick> like in SuSE
<bigfoot1> xnull-: how exactly do i do it?
<crab_> hello, anyone know why I get a permissions error when I try to save a file to /var/www/ ?  Do I need to run the text editor in sudo?
<xnull-> open a console but first close synaptic and sudo apt-get remove package/s
<intelikey> glick in kde ?
<djs_2_6> Hey all, I am trying to upgrade to the latest Firefox.  How do I do this successfully?
<IdleOne> crab_:  yes
<glick> intelikey, no in gnome
<IdleOne> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xnull-> crab_: u dont have perm. there
<intelikey> oh i've never seen 'nome to that glick...
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - thanks for that, but I have tried all of that with no success...
<wisie> Hey lads, is there any guides on changing user permissions? I need to change this account to be able to delete certain files but it wont let me.. thanks alot.
<iceman> anyone able to help me set up a Ubuntu / windows network ? so I can pull fils from a Windows box ?
<intelikey> s/to/do/ ^
<AntMaz> i dont remeber the full name but does anyone have this file in thier /win32 dir vfw32(something in here).dll
<thelsdj> hrmmm dapper doesn't appear to have xvidcap
<glick> intelikey, yah it musta been kde
<glick> neva mind
<crab_> xnull - I do if I run as root :)  Would it be better if I set up a virtual host that points to a directory in my /home ?
<xnull-> wisie: man chown man chmod:)
<wastrel> wisie:  you can't use sudo?
<xnull-> crab: better to /home/user
<iceman> I need help finding my windows box on a network .... anyone ...
<crab_> xnull: I can do that, so /home/user/my-www-project/ or something?
<wisie> I just tried deleting it in the gui and I got a  error saying i dont have permission or it's a parent folder..
<bigfoot1> xnull-: i still get an error message with console. please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d8840
<xnull-> crab_: yes
<`JD> So is it possible to chage res?
<intelikey> wisie also you might think of using sudo rm   on the files in question
<xnull-> bigfoot1: w8
<wastrel> iceman:  do you have samba installed?
<Corsair> anyone able to help me with accessing the linux box from windows accessing what gnome calls "Terminal" ;x
<wisie> right will do intelikely, thankyou.
<iceman> wastrel not if it does not install .... I can install if needed ...
<wastrel> Corsair:  install ssh and vnc on linux, install putty & vnc on windows
<wastrel> iceman:  try sudo apt-get install samba
<Corsair> ;x care to offer more assistance than saying that? ;;
<xnull-> bigfoot1: apt-get update && apt-get install lilypond-data && apt-get remove lilypond-data
<djs_2_6> Anyone have success upgrading Firefox to 1.5??
<wastrel> Corsair:  ssh is a server that allows command-line access  putty is a ssh program for windows
<Madpilot> !vnc
<ubotu> from memory, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<IdleOne> djs_2_6:  if you followed the wiki it should work
<Madpilot> !ssh
<xnull-> djs_2_6: its simple use synaptic
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<AntMaz> i dont remeber the full name but does anyone have this file in thier /win32 dir vfw32(something in here).dll
<`JD> wastrel: Is it possible to change res?
<wastrel> Corsair:  to install ssh on ubuntu  - sudo apt-get install ssh
<fuxk3dup> which packages are required to get vi mode when running perl -d  ???
<iceman> westrel downloading ...
<wastrel> `JD:  what res do you want to use ?
<wastrel> `JD:  just take out the other resolutions from your xorg.conf file
<timfrost> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<`JD> 1024 x 1024
<wastrel> `JD:  if you break it, i think you know how to fix it now :] 
<crab_> xnull: so far so good, but where is the httpd.conf (or equivalent) for apache2?
<`JD> yeah I do know
<IdleOne> is ff1.5 in the repos?
<iceman> westrel  * Starting Samba daemons.. ok .. now ?
<xnull-> crab_ : /etc/apache2 I think, or whereis httpd.conf
<wastrel> iceman:  places > network servers
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - I tried the first 2 methods, the first one would not give me Firefox at all, the second crashed constantly, and the third says it is not safe...
<Corsair> ok i just setup the SSH
<Xnos> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1213 , why it doesnt work for me??
<crab_> xnull: I did that, but the httpd.conf is a placeholder for backwards compatibility.  I'm going to look it up, want me to report back to you?
<`JD> so. I want 1024x1024... how???
<bigfoot1> xnull-:  jeff@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update && apt-get install lilypond-data && apt-get remove lilypond-data
<bigfoot1> Ign file: apt-build Release.gpg
<bigfoot1> Get:1 file: apt-build Release [89B] 
<bigfoot1> Ign file: apt-build/main Packages
<bigfoot1> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg [189B] 
<bigfoot1> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
<bigfoot1> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<bigfoot1> Get:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release.gpg [189B] 
<crouton> Pastebin!
<bigfoot1> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release
<timfrost> IdleOne, not for breezy
<bigfoot1> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release
<xnull-> lol
<crouton> !pastebin
<xnull-> pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<bigfoot1> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release
<xnull-> :)
<wastrel> Corsair:  go to the windows box and search for putty on google,  download putty
<bigfoot1> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages
<Xenguy> !tell bigfoot1 -about paste
<glick> too bad that in gnome you cant drag to different virtual desktops
<bigfoot1> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release
<iceman> does not see windows box ..
<bigfoot1> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<crouton> bigfoot1: Stop
<bigfoot1> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages
<Corsair> ok, will do
<bigfoot1> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages
<redblade> Hi I'm looking for voice recognition software for linux
<bigfoot1> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Sources
<bigfoot1> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Sources
<bigfoot1> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Sources
<xnull-> littelFoot: STOP
<gloin> jesus
<crouton> oy
<crouton> saw that comin
<iceman> westrel nope, no windows box ....
<IdleOne> djs_2_6:  upgrade to ff1.5 worked well for me using the wiki
<bigfoot1> crouton: sorry
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - Which method?
<bigfoot1> xnull-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8841
<AntMaz> i dont remeber the full name but does anyone have this file in thier bin/win32 dir vfw32(something in here).dll
<crouton> bigfoot1: Use Pastebin if you need to paste something.
<bigfoot1> sorry everyoun
<xnull-> crab_ : dont know.. i need to sleep to many hours online almost 37
<gloin> this is why I prefer irssi =] 
<IdleOne> first one I beleive
<crouton> bigfoot1: Please don't flood the channel.
<bigfoot1> crouton: i did paste in bin, but i pasted not the link but the text.
<gloin> it has this little thing that says "You're about to piss everyone off and get kicked for flooding.  Are you sure this is what youw ant?"
<bigfoot1> crouton:  i DID intend on pasting the link
<redblade> Does anyone know of any free linux voice recognition?
<bigfoot1> crouton: i made a mistake
<redblade> software?
<bigfoot1> crouton: sorry
<crab_> xnull: omg, get some sleep!! thanks for the help
<`JD> wastrel? Can I change to 1024x1024?
<crouton> bigfoot1: Understood, just wanted to make sure you knew about Pastebin.
<djs_2_6> Idleone - ok, I will try again now that I have found this channel for help...
<Madpilot> gloin: irssi actually has a function like that? Cool, it should be mandatory for all IRC clients!
<wastrel> iceman:  sorry i thought gnome would support that samba... i don't use windows at all so i don't know what else to try :] 
<bigfoot1> crouton: yes. Before i made that mistake, just 2 minutes previous, i did use pastebin
<gloin> heh
<bigfoot1> sorry sorry
<gloin> yes, Madpilot, it does
<Xnos> someone can get this theme work, http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1213, my ubuntu doesnt load it
<xnull-> bigfoot1: close synaptic
<IdleOne> djs_2_6:  make sure you follow the steps dont skip any..if you run into problems then we are here ()
<crab_> xnull: it's in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<wastrel> `JD:  edit your xorg.conf and remove the resolutions you don't want
<`JD> k
<gloin> Madpilot:
<gloin> 22:50 -!- Irssi: Pasting 10 lines to #ubuntu. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do
<gloin>                             this or Ctrl-C to cancel
<redblade> Is there actually any voice recognition software for linux?
<gloin> =] 
<bigfoot1> xnull-: it doesn't appear to be open
<AntMaz> anyone have a problem with lilypond
<redblade> ... ?
<tga> what keyservers do you use with GPG?
<bigfoot1> AntMaz: i do
<iceman> westrel humm .. has to be a way .... may have to use vnc
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - I shall try my best...
<xnull-> bigfoot1: my bad sudo apt-get remove lilypond-data
<bigfoot1> AntMaz: i can't get lilypond to work
<Madpilot> !tell tga about gpg
<AntMaz> bigfoot1 do you know how to fix it
* intelikey wonders why   "alias wget {wget -q $*}  is not already in  bx/irssi/xchat-text/epic  ?
<eduardo> hola
<wastrel> iceman:  there's other samba stuff in the repositories... maybe try a samba browser?
<Corsair> ok, i got putty
<bigfoot1> AntMaz: xnull-is helping me do it
<tga> Madpilot, mmkay, thanks
<Corsair> im getting connection timed out
<iceman> it's sniffing the network...
<wastrel> Corsair:  you should be able to connect to your linux box from windows with putty
<Madpilot> tga: np - there are links to servers in that tutorial
* xnull- dd id=/dev/hda of=/dev/zero rulz as r00t brb sleeppp..
<tga> is keyserver.ubuntu.com synced with anything?
<Corsair> what port is it
<bigfoot1> xnull-: i did as you said, but http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8842
<wastrel> Corsair:  choose ssh, it should set the port
<AntMaz> is he still busy with you bigfoot1
<wastrel> Corsair:  i think 22
<bigfoot1> AntMaz: yes
<bigfoot1> AntMaz: i tried installing it
<intelikey> xnull- over-writting /dev/zero  ?
<xnull-> bigfoot1: dpkg --purge that_package
<AntMaz> tried to update it
<bigfoot1> AntMaz: but it wont't run. so i'm removing it. I'm having probs uninstalling too
<janosh> good morning 7:54 CEST
<xnull-> intelikey :)
<gloin>  22:53:17 up 134 days,  4:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.20, 0.20, 0.21
<redblade> Hello? Speech recognition software? ANYONE?
<AntMaz> i dont even know what the the hell it is but i can update anything cause it has some problem with it
<IdleOne> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Speech-Recognition-HOWTO/software.html
<IdleOne> redblade:
<wastrel> redblade:  did you check freshmeat
<crouton> don't know any speech recog software..
<punkass> how do you can something back to the notification area...(i removed the volume now i want to add it back)
<punkass> can=add
<jason_> hey guys i need help installing my printer
<bigfoot1> xnull-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d8843
<jason_> hey guys i need help installing my printer
<wastrel> punkass:  volume is an applet, just right-click the panel to replace it
<Vashypooh> wastrel: im still getting time outs
<jason_> i think the driver from the cd can't be read
<IdleOne> !printer
<ubotu> it has been said that printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<jason_> hey guys i need help installing my printer
<jason_> i think the driver from the cd can't be read
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  timeouts with what?
<jason_> !printer
<AntMaz> i dont even know what the the hell it is but i can update anything cause it has some problem with it bigfoot1
<Vashypooh> when i tell Putty to connect to it, it is saying time out
<punkass> wastrel: yes i know i can add it just to the panel...but it was in the notifcation area by default and i would like to put it back there
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - Isn't the home directory /home/USERNAME ?
<IdleOne> jason_:  the driver isnt read because its a windows driver
<punkass> wastrel: doh nm..it was just on the left of the notification area
<wastrel> punkass middle click moves it, you can put it back next to the notification applet
<wastrel> :] 
<IdleOne> djs_2_6:  yeah
<intelikey> djs_2_6 that is default... it can be set or changed.
<jason_> Idleone: so is there any way that i can install my driver??
<jason_> Idleone: so is there any way that i can install my driver??
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  on the linux box what happens if you ssh localhost
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - that is what I think I have it set to, since I did not change it, and I am not finding my firefox profile...
<jason_> in linux?
<No1Viking> Another firewall than firestarter?
<IdleOne> !tell jason_  about printer
<djs_2_6> jason_ - What printer?
<Madpilot> jason_: read the URLs that were posted above...
<`JD> wtf!!!!!
<IdleOne> follow the link ubotu just sent you
<`JD> It still dosent work
<Vashypooh> The authenticty of host cant be established
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  that's fine
<Vashypooh> and lists a long PSA key fingerprint
<`JD> I editing it manually, got rid of all of them except the 1024x1024 ones...
<jsestri2> cruton: Thank you a ton! i am now talking to you via X-Chat!
<jdumont> how do I know my domain
<odat> anyone familiar with gnomemeeting?
<intelikey>  1024x1024 ?
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  can you ping the linux box from windows?  are you running a firewall on linux?
<jason_> Madpilot: where is the URL???
<jason_> Madpilot: where is the URL???
<jdumont> from what i read, gnomemeeting is still in development
<Vashypooh> its a default install of Ubuntu, i am unaware if it installs firewall on install
<jason_> about the printer thing
<jdumont> like as in buggy maybe?
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  i don't think so...  can you ping linux from windows?
<dubnium> question: if I need to install windows, how will i go about it if i already have a windows partition?
<Vashypooh> lemme check
<IdleOne> jdumont:  what isnt buggy
<Madpilot> jason_: please stop repeating everything - and check the msgs the bot has sent you several times now
<Vashypooh> yes i can
<IdleOne> jason_:  you here?
<Vashypooh> everything <1ms
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  ok did you specify ssh in putty?
<crouton> jsestri2: back?
<Vashypooh> yes
<intelikey> Vashypooh sshd running ?
<jdumont> i fired it (gnomemeeting) under suse today and said, "ummm maybe another time"
<jsestri2> crouton: yeah, i missspelled your name a second ago...Thanks a bunch! I am talking via X-Chat!
<crouton> jsestri2: X-chat? That's a Gnome app... you got X working?
<Vashypooh> oops ;x i find out what is wrong lmao
<Vashypooh> im dumb ^^;;
<Vashypooh> i typed 192.168.0.102 instead of 192.168.1.102 ;x
<wastrel> cool :] 
<jsestri2> crouton: you wouldnt have any clues as to where to go with onboard sound...that was causing issues at the "starting hotplug subsystem" stage of startup
<thelsdj> hmm trying to compile something that is complaining about not finding X11/StringDefs.h and such, i installed the xorg dev package but doesn't seem to have that file?
<Vashypooh> lol thanks for dealing with my stupidity
<thelsdj> do i need xlibs-dev also?
<`JD> Wastrel, it didnt work
<crouton> jsestri2: not really sure, does the sound device show up if you do 'lspci'?
<thelsdj> ah that must be it
<jsestri2> crouton: trying...
<Vashypooh> is it possible to login to X like this? or just this
<wastrel> `JD:  did you copy the conf file you changed over to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (keeping a backup of the origial xorg.conf , of course)
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  that's what VNC is for
<Vashypooh> I see
<crouton> jsestri2: so it was the hotplug that was preventing Xorg from running successfully?
<wastrel> !vnc
<ubotu> well, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<jdumont> is remote desktop similair to vnc?
<iceman> can you apt-get vnc ?
<jsestri2> crouton: no...i have been running the on-board sound disabled since we started talking
<wastrel> jdumont:  i don't know what remote desktop is :] 
<`JD> I edit xorg.conf directly, I still have the back up
<crouton> jsestri2: Ahh. Interesting.
<Xenguy> iceman: yep
<jsestri2> crouton: the xorg stuff was fixed with the reconfigure you suggested
<wastrel> `JD:  and you restarted after changing it?
<intelikey> wastrel caution.  if there is an xorg.conf in the $PWD and you run startx it will read that one rather than the one in /etc/X11/    i had a big fight with that the other day.
<Vashypooh> iceman that didnt work
<jdumont> well i'm scouring my install and came across remote desktop
<crouton> jsestri2: Excellent, that's good news.
<iceman> Xenguy apt-get what ?
<jsestri2> crouton: I have now moved onto trying to get it to work wtih my on-board sound
<wastrel> intelikey:  i don't think he knows the startx command but thx for the tip :] 
<jdumont> i'll fire up xp and see if i can login to remote desktop
<jsestri2> crouton: it dosent show up under lspci (i'd assume because its not enabled)
<iceman> sorry, samba cant see it, vnc will let me log in and xfer the dockuments i need
<`JD> Oh wait. No i didnt...
<Xenguy> iceman: dpkg -l vnc*
<Xenguy> iceman: will show you what is available
<iceman> whats the name for linux-vnc ?
<jdumont> ahhhhh kvm switches......
<`JD> Its set to read only wtf?
<wastrel> !vnc
<ubotu> from memory, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<iceman> Xgenguy thanks
<Xenguy> iceman: yw
<jsestri2> crouton: when i say its not enabled, i mean i have disabled the onboard sound via BIOS
<Vashypooh> that obotu vnc stuff its sending doesnt seem to be too usefull to me
<crouton> jsestri2: That'd be correct.  Is it the standard AC97 or is it something else (Realtek or maybe Creative)?
<RichART1> how do i UNinstall ubuntu?
<iceman> No packages found matching vnc#.
<Xenguy> RichART1: you can't...
<wastrel> `JD:  you have to use sudo to edit the xorg.conf file.  that's why i suggested editing the one you downloaded and then copying it over with  sudo cp , like you did before
<Xenguy> RichART1: that's part of the beauty of it all :-)
<jsestri2> crouton: i'm pretty sure its Realtek
<intelikey> RichART1 are you planing on using the partition/s or making new ones ?
<crouton> jsestri2: Might as well enable it and check the lspci output when you reboot, that's the first step
<Vashypooh> wastrel, where do i find vnc that i need to install for this
<glick> sweet i finally have a decent desktop
<`JD> oh ok
<jsestri2> crouton: assuming nothing has changed with that, I cannot boot...it hangs the start-up at the "starting hotplug subsystem" step
<iceman> lol now i got to find my winvnc cd ..
<jsestri2> crouton: and I am not able to Ctrl+c it
* wastrel recommends that everyone learn how to search for packages in synaptic or with apt-cache
<wastrel> tightvncserver   and you'll need tightvnc viewer on windows
<Vashypooh> that link obotu thing gave was all about redhat
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - Followed all of the commands, and now have 2 problems.  1) I am getting an error when trying to start firefox saying that Firefox is already running but not responding...
<crouton> jsestri2: Ah, right.
<flodine> anyone running the new e17
<Xenguy> iceman: here's a possibly better/different list: apt-cache search vnc |grep vnc
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  yeah sorry it does appear useless that ubotu info ;] 
<djs_2_6> IdleOne - 2) My bookmarks are now gone...
<intelikey> RichART1 if you are going to use the linux partition/s simple wat is mkfs.ext3 the partition.  else  c/fdisk  is the answer.     but be advised that if you use grub you may not be able to boot after such actions.
<Vashypooh> synaptic is showing a VNC-Common package
<crouton> jsestri2: You could pass 'nohotplug' as an option when you boot.  You aware of how to do that (with GRUB)?
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  i think either vncserver or tightvncserver are what you want
<jsestri2> no...
<jsestri2> crouton: no
<wastrel> i believe tightvncserver is a bit faster
<Vashypooh> it lists vnc-common as Virtual network computing server software
<Vashypooh> im not seeing tightvnc under synaptic
<Xenguy> tight server and client are good
<crouton> jsestri2: When the computer boots, press Esc, then hit 'e' to edit the preferred boot image, get down to where you see the line starting with 'kernel'
<Xenguy> Vashypooh: you may need to enable the uni/multiverse repos
<skwashd> hi
<crouton> jsestri2: Add 'nohotplug' to the end of that line, and hit Enter.  You dont' want to hit 'b' to boot, but Return to boot with the changes you just made.
<skwashd> i am trying to the fglrx drivers working with dapper on a dell d810 with a X600
<thelsdj> hmmm no ffmpeg-dev package in dapper
<Vashypooh> yeah i just did that, its rebuilding
<skwashd> but no matter what i do it keeps on using mesa ... any ideas ?
<jsestri2> crouton: alright cool, I'll brb after trying that out...
<crouton> jsestri2: ok
<djs_2_6> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Vashypooh> there it is, Tight VNCserver?
<Xenguy> Vashypooh: nod
<skwashd> btw i am running dapper with all updates loaded until about 20mins ago ... using 2.6.15-14 kernel so wine isn't broken
<intelikey> skwashd it's probably not an option for you but; remove mesa ?
<iceman> what do i type to install a run file shoot ./ does not work
<Vashypooh> ok, now what was the windows software?
<skwashd> intelikey: not really ... as next on the list is xgl :)
<Xenguy> iceman: you are root?
<iceman> et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run cant install this
<jason_> hey my printer worked! Thanks Guys! you're all the Best!!!!!!!!
<wastrel> iceman:  is it executable?
<wastrel> iceman:  what does  file et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run  say?
<intelikey> iceman sh file
<iceman> Xenguy cannot sudo it ...
<iceman> sh/et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run: command not found
<jdumont> YAY!  I can remote access the xp box via terminal server client.
<`JD> STILL DOSENT WORK
<iceman> ./ same error
<intelikey> what is the error ?
<iceman> ./et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run: Permission denied
<Vashypooh> how do i setup and configure tightvnc on the linux machine, or was that automatic
<Xenguy> iceman: it's permissions
<crouton> file permissions - check output of ls -al
<wastrel> iceburgh:  ls -l et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run:
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, my upgrade to Firefox 1.5 has an error message - Firefox is already running but not responding...
<intelikey> iceman  ls -l et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<iceman> Xenguy how to get premission ?
<crouton> chmod
<crouton> !chmod
<ubotu> hmm... chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<Vashypooh> search for any process runing djs for it
<jdumont> where can i upload a file here?  if anyone wants to see my desktop.
<Vashypooh> killall -l
<Vashypooh> see if u see it
<ba> yay! loudblog theme done! http://loudblog.nerdxcore.net
<jsestri2> crouton: sorry, where do i add the nohotplug?
<wisie> Hey lads, can anyone make anything out of this 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8844'
<ba> shit! wrong windows
<wastrel> !pastebin
<crouton> jdumont: Text or Image
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ba> window
<iceman> iceman@Icebox-1:~/backs$ ls -l et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<iceman> -rw-r--r--  1 iceman iceman 270687706 2006-02-18 23:45 et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<iceman> iceman@Icebox-1:~/backs$ ./et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<iceman> bash: ./et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run: Permission denied
<crouton> jsestri2: At the end of the line that begins 'kernel'
<Vashypooh> wastrel: how do i configure the vnc on the linux machine
<djs_2_6> Vashypooh - I do not see any process named firefox or mozilla in my system monitor list of processes...
<iceman> dang this file
<Vashypooh> hrm
<Vashypooh> try restarting the machine
<jsestri2> crouton: alright...be back in a few
<intelikey> iceman i told you      sh et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<crouton> iceman: sudo chmod 755 et-linux-blahblah
<OmegaAlpha> is it possible to install linux on an external hd?
<intelikey> crouton no sudo needed he owns it
<crouton> intelikey: he can't execute it
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  will your bios let you boot with an external HD?
<bigfoot1> xnull-: did you see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d8843
<wastrel> crouton:  it's a shell script
<intelikey> crouton he can chmod without sudo because he owns the file.
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, from what i've seen in the boot order. its not listed...
<crouton> intelikey: ah. right
<iceman> finaly thanks
<crouton> just habit
<`JD> I'm stuck
<intelikey> crouton also using  sh <file> will execute non executable files.
<Vashypooh> wastrel: when i tried to run vncserver, im getting font errors
<damian_> how do i automatically mount //5kfs/media upon booting its a windows folder
<crouton> intelikey: right, but he said it wasn't working.
<wastrel> damian_:  add it to /etc/fstab
<intelikey> damian_ edit /etc/fstab
<damian_> i know that part whats the command
<biovore> damian_: you mounting a samba share on a winbox?
<damian_> sorry wasnt more clear
<damian_> yes
<`JD> watrel: Should this work?
<`JD> *wastrel
<`JD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8845
<intelikey> crouton if  sh file  wont work then chmod wont help
<crouton> damian_:  not a command, look at /etc/fstab
<crouton> intelikey: so what fixed it, as I don't see him talking about it now.
<Vashypooh> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<Vashypooh> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<Vashypooh> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<damian_> i can access it from the places menu but i cant read files straight off the drive eg an mp3 or a video
<intelikey> ask him.
<crouton> iceman: what fixed the et script?
<lhoerste> does anyone have this old ubuntu desktop: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=28 ?
<damian_> so i can just mount //5kfs/media with -t samba or something
<wisie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8844
<wisie> Anyone? :)
<intelikey> crouton it seems that iceman is too busy playing games to mess with us anymore......   :)
<biovore> damian_: add the following line to your fstab
<wastrel> `JD:  i thought you wanted 1024x768 ?  maybe your monitor won't support that resolution
<crouton> wisie: did you already set the password?
<`JD> I do ihoerste
<crouton> intelikey: highly likely
<`JD> So I should go down a couple?
<jdumont> oh oh... i vnc'd into myself
<biovore> .  //192.168.2.101/movies /mnt/movies smbfs noauto,user,user,username=guest,password=password 0
<biovore> as an example
<crouton> jdumont: get the endless hall of mirrors? :)
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, is the only way to use linux on ext hd. is if it is able to boot from the BIOS?
<biovore> (minus the . in the begining)
<jdumont> heh...yup
<wisie> crouton: Nope I havnt yet, thats the weird thing :/
<damian_> oh i get it smbfs
<damian_> stanks
<damian_> thanks
<biovore> try google next time
<Vashypooh> wastrel: any idea of how to fix this?
<iceman> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64
<iceman> (tried to run setup)
<jdumont> you mean i spent half a day trying to get vnc to work and here it is already installed by default!  <sigh>
<biovore> it knows all
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  i dunno...
<iceman> how to fix that error
<crouton> haha
<biovore> iceman: what you installing?
<iceman> oh 64 bit ...
<Xenguy> hehe
<iceman> Enemy territory on a 64 bit linux install ... dang
<crouton> wisie: does mysqladmin alone do anything?
<biovore> iceman: there is a amd64 bin
<intelikey> iceman maybe in a 32bit chroot ?
<biovore> iceman: or run it with linux32 (its a package in apt)
<jsestri2> crouton: i can't get that command to stick
<damian_> this place knows all
<damian_> and alot quicker than google
<damian_> :)
<iceman> looks like ill have to install 32 bit chrood ... or just install 32 bit linux
<wisie> crouton: brings up a list of commands, i might give it a look :)
<jdumont> i'll see if logging off solves the house of mirrors.
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  sorry i don't know
<jsestri2> crouton: i edit it, and it appears to stay, and then i back up and boot my kernel, but it drops the nohotplug part of it
<biovore> iceman: look around.. I think there is a amd64 bin for RTCW
<crouton> jsestri2: you can't backup
<intelikey> google is now officially obsolete    lol
<Vashypooh> ;/
<crouton> jsestri2: that's why you hit Enter to use the edit
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  take a look at the config file for your vnc server - what does the fontpath say?
<Vashypooh> where do i find the config file for it
<damian_> for certain things it is
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  there are font lines in your xorg.conf file - you may be able to figure out what to change it to
<iceman> biovore have not seen one .
<jsestri2> crouton: ooo, i guess i misread what you said. You said not to use b, but if i use enter is all good?
<djs_2_6> How can I get a list of the running processes in a terminal window?
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  probably /etc/xvncserver or something...
<crouton> wisie: you could try 'mysql -u root mysql'
<Madpilot> djs_2_6: top
<intelikey> djs_2_6 ps
<crouton> jsestri2: Yeah, don't back up and don't hit b.  Just make the edit and hit Enter to boot with those edits
<apakatt_2> djs_2_6: top
<jsestri2> djs_2_6: ps -A
<intelikey> djs_2_6 man ps    even.
<jsestri2> crouton: alright i'll get that going then
<heliotrope> what are the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<jdumont> nope... all i did was close the terminal
<timfrost> jsestri2, you may need to add nohotplug to the default parameters in /boot/grub/menu.list
<damian_> biovore do i have to include a username and password it dosent have one can i delete those parts?
<crouton> man? what, rtfm? that's unheard of!
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  /etc/vnc.conf
<Xenguy> heliotrope: desktop managers
<apakatt_2> heliotrope: ubuntu runs gnome and kubuntu kde
<biovore> damian_: you don't need it for guest, anon access
<heliotrope> apakatt_2, whats the difference between gnome and kde?
<Vashypooh> every line of the file is comented out
<Xenguy> heliotrope: google kde gnome screenshot
<biovore> actual kubuntu can run gnome and vis versa
<intelikey> timfrost or kick hotplug out of rcS.d even
<trooper00> i can't seem to get any sound out of gaim but nothing else is having a problem. is there a simple workaround? for example, what command could i run to play the sounds?
<apakatt_2> heliotrope: as they said, google pictures. its different desktopmanagers
<iceman> think i'll toast 64 bit install, and run 32 bit
<damian_> better idea how it the places menu accessing them can i make that read write
<iceman> as bad as i hate to
<intelikey> biovore yes  in fact i always remove ubuntu-base
<jdumont> can i have your 64bit?
<damian_> or in guest access can i load files straight off the server?
<iceman> anyone have the 32 bit chroot link to install instructions
<crouton> oy.
<timfrost> !chroot
<ubotu> it has been said that chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Vashypooh> should i uncoment this shit?
<crouton> timfrost: That's what I was trying to get him to do
<iceman> Cost me 200 to build this 64 bit box ....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys... anyone knows how to use VOB files in mplayer?
<timfrost> crouton, did you *actually* advise what edit to make to menu.lst?
<biovore> iceman: There is a method to get RCTW working..
<jdumont> oh great... i only have ONE salvageable cdrw disk and it has suse boot image on it.  I spent 2 hours trying to find the proper ftp server to install it.  <sigh>
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i play one, it appears the dvd menu in which i can't click!!! :(
<biovore> iceman: Its a ugly hack though..
<iceman> biovore other than 32 bit chroot ?
<Ashex> I seem to be having trouble connecting to the internet, even though during the final stage of install Ubuntu was able to connect to the server and download updates
<biovore> yup
<crouton> timfrost: I told him how to make the temporary change to GRUB at boot
<crouton> timfrost: Since he's trying to figure out why his onboard sound is hanging his system during boot
<iceman> biovore think i'll try chroot ...
<biovore> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-27879.html
<biovore> its for FC3
<biovore> but should work on ubuntu
<jdumont> finally realized that opensuse/distribution/SL-10.0..... is different that sl-10.0.....
<stardust> morning can someone check if my stream is getting thru the firewall for me?
<stardust> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=630873&file=filename.pls
<Jedrick> i have ubuntu on my system but when i do a fresh installation on windowsXP i can't boot on my ubuntu. why is that can someone help me?
<crouton> Jedrick: You overwrote your MBR.
<Jedrick> is there anyway to recover my ubuntu?
<lhoerste> anyone got a 1280x1024 or same ratio version of this wallpaper: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=28 ?
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  sorry i don't know, i don't actually run VNC - i thought the package would work...
<jsestri2> crouton: hmm, Enter doesn't do anything for me...I tried b, and nohotplug was there on the command line, however it still attempted to start the nohotplug subsystem...ideas?
<Jedrick> i mean any other way
<jdumont> did you install an install cd or maybe a live cd?
<RancidLM> hey all.. i got a usbdrive that i needa re-partition.. im using the dismanager.. but in unable to add delete partitions.. how do i enable this feature?.. because i needa repartition this usb jumpdrive
<intelikey> Jedrick cause M$ is too dumb to duel boot maybe ?    but at any rate you just need to reinstall grub/lilo
<`JD> >:(
<`JD> Still wont work
<crouton> jsestri2: Hmm. That's weird.
<`JD> I set it to 1024x782 and it still wont work wastrek
<lhoerste> `JD: can you post that wallpaper on imageshack.us or soemthing?
<`JD> *wastrel
<Ashex> RancidLM: what do you need to repartition for?
<`JD> Yeah sure
<lhoerste> ty
<damian_> wats wrong here   damian@ubuntu-damian:~$ sudo mount //192.168.1.9/media /mnt/media -t smbfs
<Jedrick> crouton: how can i get my ubuntu back without re installing and damaging any data
<jsestri2> crouton: i also noticed that it said there was a TAB complete option, and so i gave that some wacks and it didnt seem to like the nohotplug line at all
<trooper00> Ashex: is that really important? the man wants to repartition! :p
<crouton> damian_: -t smbfs has to come after mount
<stardust> blah
<damian_> same error message
<`JD> But I'm not sure where its located.
<damian_> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.9/media,
<damian_>        missing codepage or other error
<crouton> Jedrick: you need to redo GRUB... probably your LiveCD will work for this
<biovore> damian_: apt-get install smbfs
<wastrel> `JD:  i don't know how to help other than what i've told you, sorry :[
<Vashypooh> wastrel: I edited that VNC file editing the font paths which were wrong, but it is the same error listing same wrong paths
<glick> hey how do you change the focus of apps using the keyboard?
<crouton> jsestri2: Not sure about that. I'm about to crash, but I'm sure if you ask other folks around here you can keep going. :)
<Jedrick> crouton: how? i'm just new to linux
<biovore> alt-tab just like windows for KDE
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  sorry I don't know.  it seems the package isn't any good...
<`JD> Is there any way to fix it?!?!?!?!?!?!
<glick> nice thanks
<lhoerste> jdumont: whats the prob?
<RancidLM> Ashex: i tried running a Dam small linux installer on it..and it re-paritioned it
<lhoerste> i mean `JD
<crouton> Jedrick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=restore+grub
<iceman> yeck ... does not work
<wastrel> lhoerste:  his xorg is stuck at 640x480
<jsestri2> crouton: well i have to thank you for all the help you've given me anyways...i was about to give up. hah See you around
<Jedrick> crouton: ok thnx i'll go check
<jdumont> lhoerste.... ?
<lhoerste> `JD: why not edit your xorg directly?
<jdumont> why you ask
<crouton> jsestri2: No problem, keep pluggin and you'll get it.
<lhoerste> jdumont: sorry highlighted wrong name
<iceman> i'll try chroot install
<crouton> adios folks
<biovore> damian_: you also might want to look at smbmount, then uses can mount samba filesystems
<Vashypooh> got it
<jsestri2> hey I'm looking for some help getting my audio to work...I have onboard Realtek Audio, and if I disable it, my system boots fine (minus that i have no sound) and if i enable it, my startup hangs at "starting hotplug subsystem" any ideas?
<Vashypooh> Creating default startup script /home/stephen/.vnc/xstartup
<Vashypooh> Starting applications specified in /home/stephen/.vnc/xstartup
<Vashypooh> Log file is /home/stephen/.vnc/NAS:1.log
<Vashypooh> it started no errors
<Vashypooh> so, now that i got that setup, how do i connect to it
<iceman> well crap ... i'll got to a 32 bit install ... dang dang
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  you need tightvnc client on windows
<Vashypooh> yea, i got that installed
<Vashypooh> its failing to connect to server, so im prolly doing something wrong, and i am typing right IP lol ;x
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  ok follow their instructions :]   i dunno
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  you need the IP but also the display number
<Vashypooh> it says the new X desktop is NAS:1
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  :1 is the display number  NAS is the hostname?
<Vashypooh> yea
<`J1> Wastrel: Anymore ideas becuase so far no luck.
<jdumont> anyone care to test a terminal server session by accessing this computer?
<concept10> anyone on dapper?
<Vashypooh> ok, now i am in sorta... its just showing a terminal window lol
<jdumont> or is that only on  a lan?
<wastrel> `J1:  no more ideas ... sry
<`J1> God damnit. I'll be stuck like this 4ever
<intelikey> `J1 what is the issue you are working on ?
<jdumont> Jl swore
<jdumont> heh
<Vashypooh> lol, i closed the terminal window, and all im getting is a grey blob
<jdumont> yer getting grey blob because a password window is asking for your permission
<jdumont> minimize it
<Vashypooh> Theres nothing here
<`J1> intelikey: Screen resolution. Everyhing is huge.
<Vashypooh> its just a grey window
<Vashypooh> theres nothing to click on
<jsestri2> hey I'm looking for some help getting my audio to work...I have onboard Realtek Audio, and if I disable it, my system boots fine (minus that i have no sound) and if i enable it, my startup hangs at "starting hotplug subsystem" any ideas?
<Vashypooh> i can move a mouse around, but thats it
<Vashypooh> nothin to click on, or any gnome
<jdumont> Vashypooh , i believe an authentication window is behind that.. have you tried minimizing it?
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  welcome to X without a windowmanager
<wastrel> Vashypooh:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42941&highlight=vnc
<glick> damn i installed gcursor but i cant get rid of my crappy white cursor
<intelikey> `J1 sounds like incorrect sync/refresh rates.   check  www.monitorworld.com  and search for your monitor then input the correct rates in xorg.conf
<nicholas> How would one make an app start when X starts?
<Vashypooh> the XDMCP tab is greyed out
<intelikey> `J1 also i cautioned eariler about having a backup xorg.conf in your home dir.   rename it or move it.
<nicholas> i tried xsession and xinitrc niether worked
<Vashypooh> ;|
<jdumont> your kung fu is not strong
<intelikey> nicholas i don't know about 'nome but kde has a start dir in  .kde/ some place.
<RancidLM> i would i remove and repartiion a drive thats in /dev/sda ? its a jump drive that needs to be partitioned
<glick> i installed a cursor theme but it doesnt show up in cursor selector
<glick> do i have to re login?
<tuxcicles> nicholas, saving session when exiting should open it next time you start s
<glick> or something?
<tuxcicles> x
<nicholas> intelikey: i am using fluxbox
<nicholas> so i actually need the X server to start them
<jdumont> well kids it's been a real slice but i am going to format and install edubuntu from an iso cd.  the first go at it was i installed ubuntu then did a sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<Vashypooh> why is XDMCP is showing up grey?
<intelikey> glick [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<glick> intelikey, what does that do?
<jdumont> then from there i did a sudo apt-get install edubuntu-server
<intelikey> resets the Xwindow system.
<jsestri2> anyone know about onboard audio problems?
<glick> intelikey, will that kill all my current running apps?
<intelikey> yep
<glick> whew
<jdumont> but i don't see any kind of terminal server stuff so im formatting and starting fresh from a cd.
<glick> good thing i asked first
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  looks like you need to turn in xdmcp in inet.conf
<Vashypooh> inetd.conf same thing?
<intelikey> glick usually configuring x is done without anything else running.... or as little as possabel.
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  page 7 of that thread
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  my mistake, inetd.conf
<glick> intelikey, ahh
<tuxcicles> nicholas, if you are using gdm, you could tell it to start an xsession session
<intelikey> glick what you doing, compiling a new kernel or something ?
<jsestri2> hey anyone got any help for me on my onboard audio support?
<glick> intelikey, no im just doing work
<glick> intelikey, dont feel like quiting and saving all my stuff
<glick> im in the zone
<intelikey> jsestri2 lshw | grep audio && lsmod | grep snd
<intelikey> jsestri2 also you can look in /proc/asound/
<glick> sweet got all my kick ass keyboard shortcuts set up
<glick> i am on a rollin
<zphinx> is perl code executable in the init.d system?
<fangorious> can lvm resize a group?
<intelikey> zphinx should be after /usr is mounted.
<jsestri2> intellikey: well, my main problem is that my system won't boot with onboard audio
<jsestri2> intelikey: well, my main problem is that my system won't boot with onboard audio
<wisie> guys ive missed something with setting up php
<wisie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8846 do any of you know what I could of missed?
<jsestri2> intelikey: the startup hangs at "starting hotplug subsystem" if my onboard Realtek audio is enabled
<intelikey> jsestri2 oh you are not trying to get sound working... you are trying to get init booted.   ok.
<Vashypooh> sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart doesnt do anything
<MaxeyPad> just curious, but what effect will google's support for google have directly? Are they funding R&D now or what exactly
<intelikey> jsestri2 which do you want to use   hotplug  or  the onboard sound ?      and if you say both, then get someone else to help ya fix it :)
<jsestri2> intelikey: well, from what i've been told, turning off hotplug is a bad decision except for trying things out, so i guess the answer is both
<jsestri2> intelikey: would you know how to boot without starting the hotplug subsystem?
<intelikey> sure, jsestri2 access the linux / (a live cd can do that)  and move the symlink out of /etc/rcS.d/    i.e.  mv /mnt/etc/rcS.d/S??hotplug* /mnt/root/    then boot.
<lhoerste> jsestri2: there are ways to use udev to do everything that hotplug does. but i dont know if it can be done in ubuntu
<jsestri2> intelikey: oh, the other guy i was talking to suggested adding something to the command line in GRUB for booting the kernel
<n00bmaste> will ubuntu run on my p1 with 30 megs of ram and with an isa network card
<Vashypooh> lol maybe
<gloin> err, I'm not seeing any xen packages in ubuntu??
<Prohibited> Hey guys, I need help fast. I used sudo chgrp jesse in /etc/ and now I keep getting an error similiar to "sudoers is using UID 1000, it should be 0" -- HELP!!!!
<zphinx> anyone mind doing a traceroute6 to void.strangled.net and tell me if you get a route :)
<fangorious> n00bmaste: don't try to run gnome or kde though
<n00bmaste> I know
<Prohibited> How can I change it back, "sudo" doesn't work at all :(
<intelikey> jsestri2 yeah, i don't think it will help to add an arg to the kernel  it is init that is loading it.
<wastrel> Prohibited:  you should boot from a rescue disk and change it back
<intelikey> but it "might" work.   nohotplug   added to the kernel line.
<fangorious> Prohibited: boot in single user mode to get a root shell, then fix it from there
<wastrel> or that
<zphinx> anyone?
<wastrel> heh forgot about the convenient rescue mode ubuntu installs in the grub menu
<fangorious> zphinx: no ipv6 here
<Prohibited> wastrel- I dunno how to do that (i'm a noob?) -- Fangorious- I tried that, I need "sudo" to change it though, sudo won't work at all.
<wastrel> Prohibited:  you booted into rescue mode?
<Prohibited> Oh
<Prohibited> One sec, I will give it a shot.
<wastrel> recovery mode i guess it's called on the boot menu
<Fub> does anyone have experience making a USB soundcard override onboard
<wisie> sorry, whats the command to remove something? I'm looking to remove apache etc to reinstall
<wastrel> zphinx:  mine says network is unreachable
<fangorious> wastrel: i keep forgetting that's there, because I always get rid of it right after installing
<intelikey> Fub turn off the onboard in the bios
<Vashypooh> wastrel, im still having issues
<jsestri2> anyone have knowledge in the area of getting the hotplug subsystem started wtih an onboard audio? when i have my onboard audio enabled, it hangs at that stage of startuo
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  i dunno - seems like vnc packages are stupid broken in breezy ?  i don't use vnc anyway...
<Fub> intelikey, good idea, I was actually considering if I could remove the module
<intelikey> Fub you can..... the guys in here will gripe at you for doing it that way.... but hey it's your box and your linux.....
<wastrel> wisie:  sudo apt-get remove
<fangorious> anyone familiar with resizing with lvm?
<Vashypooh> my inetd.conf looks really weird
<Vashypooh> #<off># netbios-ssn     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sb$
<Vashypooh> 5900    stream  tcp     nowait  nobody  /usr/bin/Xvnc Xvnc -inetd -desktop=Nas $
<Vashypooh> is that right?
<thx8311> How do I install a nvidia card?  I had to take it out of my system to get ubuntu to boot.
<jsestri2> i just did that
<jsestri2> thx8311: i just did that
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<wastrel> 5900    stream  tcp     nowait  nobody  /usr/bin/Xvnc Xvnc -inetd -desktop=Server -query localhost -IdleTimeout 7200 -depth 16 -once securitytypes=none
<intelikey> thx8311  ^
<thx8311> Cool, thanks.
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  that's what the howto says
<jsestri2> !realtek
<ubotu> jsestri2: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jsestri2> anyone have knowledge about hotplug and onboard audio collisions?
<Prohibited> g
<Prohibited> How do you pm people?
<Prohibited> I forgot :s
<intelikey>  /msg people  blah
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  looks like you need to install the xtightvncviewer package too
<Prohibited> thanks
<zphinx> wastrel: the dns entry was not long ago, could be your dns servers hasnt caught on
<intelikey> Prohibited with their permission of course....
<wastrel> zphinx:  could be i'm not running ipv6 :] 
<zphinx> oh yeh
<primoturbo> What's the command to remove a deb file I installed?
<ejofee> what is blackdown java?
<primoturbo> I used this command sudo dpkg -i gtk2-engines-clearlooks_2.6.5-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<primoturbo> I want to uninstall it now
<primoturbo> so I get new version
<intelikey> apt-get remove --purge <file.deb>
<fangorious> primoturbo: dpkg -r  gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<primoturbo> thanks
<Vashypooh> wastrel: http://home.comcast.net/~Vash_T_Stampede/working.JPG
<primoturbo> I get dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of gtk2-engines-clearlooks:
<wastrel> Vashypooh:  was it worth it?  surely you have freecell on windows :] 
<primoturbo> and list of stuff that depends on it
<Vashypooh> lol, im trying to use the ubuntu machine as a NAS for my XP machine
<ejofee> what is blackdown java?
<fangorious> primoturbo: apt-get remove will try to remove all the stuff that depends on it, if that's what you want
<Vashypooh> I want to be able to remotely control this PC
* robinl1 runs around and jumps on ejofee
<primoturbo> no I don't want to remove what depends on it
* robinl1 runs around and jumps on ejofee
<offtaper> hi ppls
<hondadarrell> any know where VLC is for dapper in synapic?
* robinl1 jumps on primoturbo going crazy
<brosioz> how can i have a list of all packages installaed ?
<fangorious> primoturbo: you said you want a new version of it, right?
<primoturbo> yes
<primoturbo> do I need to remove the deb package?
* robinl1 runs around going crazy while saying "CHEEEEEEEZEEEE!!"
<primoturbo> or can I just install new version on top?
<fangorious> brosioz: 'dpkg -l | grep ^i'
<fangorious> primoturbo: you should be able to install on top of it using apt-get
<primoturbo> not apt-get
<foo> Does ubuntu default with a firewall?
<jessy> is it possible to change the gnome workspace by using a command like 'alt-tab' for changing window ???
<dorto> my ubuntu crashed and its not booting now. get an error during /proc mounting during boot and gdm doesn't start
<ao> i have a soundblaster 64 awe and ubuntu doesn't even know it exists
<Vashypooh> ill be back
<primoturbo> dpkg
<primoturbo> can I use dpkg deinstall mypackage.deb ?
<bsdfreak_> dose ubutnu have a  defaults with a firewall in it  it is it   f so wha
<bsdfreak_> if so what is it
<bsdfreak_> haha
<brosioz> fangorious: i need a list with only the exact name to install all on another system...
<jessy> ok 'alt-ctrl-arrow'
<ejofee> !blackdown
<ubotu> ejofee: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fangorious> brosioz: COLUMNS=256 dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}'
<wastrel> jessy:  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<dorto> brb
<brosioz> thx
<fangorious> primoturbo: I don't know if dpkg will be smart enough to install the new one on top, you can try it out though
<bsdfreak_> dose ubutnu have a  defaults firewall in it  if so what is it
<ao> i have a soundblaster 64 awe and ubuntu doesn't even know it exists what do i do to make it work
<brosioz> fangorious: vey polite
<fangorious> bsdfreak_: iptables
<chunkahoy> hello hello, i need help on running ./configure on linux-source-2.6.12.  Is there any guru who would like to help me ?
<Prohibited> how do you boot into rescue mode
<fangorious> chunkahoy: try 'make menuconfig' or 'make xconfig'
<Prohibited> the only thing I seen was failsafe
<chunkahoy> ok,  it will fix my problem of always getting        bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<chunkahoy>      ??
<kameron> does linux fare well with synthesizers?
<fangorious> Prohibited: when you first power on the computer, you get the grub menu that lists all the operating systems you can boot
<dorto> how to fix ubuntu when it doesn't boot?
<Prohibited> no i dont
<Prohibited> it just loads up linux
<dorto> i get errors during /proc mounting
<dorto> and filesystem is mounted read-only
<dorto> gdm doesn't start
<wastrel> Prohibited:  are you running breezy?
<Prohibited> yeah
<trooper00> bsdfreak: iptables should be ready to go but the default rules are ACCEPT
<Prohibited> I may know why, hang on
<dorto> i am dropped to a shell and i cannot become su
<graveson> hello all
<intelikey> Prohibited when you power on  and it passes the bios screen  his  [esc]    then select the failsafe   or what ever it's called.
<Prohibited> Somebody told me to type " init 3" in ssh, may that be the problem
<Prohibited> ?
<graveson> just installed ubuntu on new system
<intelikey> Prohibited no
<Prohibited> Well, okay. Brb
<primoturbo> well  apt-get remove messed up my system
<primoturbo> removed themes and all that
<graveson> system boots to login and when trying to login system hangs
<djs_2_6> Hey all, what was the default font in Firefox 1.0.7?
<primoturbo> gonna try to reinstall
<graveson> any ideas
<fangorious> primoturbo: you could just reinstall them all, with apt-get
<intelikey> <Prohibited> Somebody told me to type " init 3" in ssh, may that be the problem <--- unless you have modified the runlevels.   then NO.
<primoturbo> I am now
<Prohibited> Got recovery mode, will tell you if it works
<dorto> i have so many things installed in ubuntu, reinstalling means losing them all
<primoturbo> 5 packages got removed
<djs_2_6> graveson - any overclocking, what video card, which version of ubuntu?
<wastrel> dorel:  ubuntu disables root by default.  use sudo instead
<primoturbo> gdm gnome-themes gtk2-engines-clearlooks ubuntu-artwork ubuntu-desktop
<primoturbo>  removed just installed them again
<graveson> latest version from the web ,just download last night .video card is ATI .how do i know if i have overclocking enabled
<wastrel> graveson:  glxinfo | grep direct
<Prohibited> WOot
<Prohibited> Fixed it
<Prohibited> Thanks guys
<djs_2_6> graveson - if you do not know if you have overclocking, then you do not.  Which Ubuntu?  Breezy or Dapper?
<Prohibited> :D
<fangorious> Prohibited: np
<primoturbo> looks like it's back to normal
<rabeldable> anyone know how to compile kommute on ubuntu?
<intelikey> 'night.
<wastrel> how do i set something to run on boot?
<fangorious> brosioz: you may want to scan to see if anything was obviously truncated I just chose 256 randomly as it seems like it should be big enough
<djs_2_6> Hey all, what was the default font in Firefox 1.0.7?
<graveson> djs - i think it is breezy version 5.10
<Prohibited> Okay, I need to have a program start up on boot up. How do I manage to do that?
<graveson> wastrel: do i need to need a prompt
<graveson> how do i stop the X server from starting up to do that
<lhoerste> does ubuntu have a magical way to detect when I have a tv plugged into my computer as well or do i have to set up the xorg.conf manually?
<fangorious> Prohibited: it depends on when in the boot sequence you want it to run
<rabeldable> has anyone ever used mute for file sharing?
<wastrel> graveson:  open a terminal window
<chunkahoy> fangorious : do you have any idea why ./configure isn't working ?
<fangorious> chunkahoy: because for the kernel you're supposed to use 'make config', 'make menuconfig', or 'make xconfig'
<chunkahoy> ok, sorry if those are dumb questions, im pretty new to linux
<chunkahoy> thanks for your help
<zebraFusion> how can I tell what video drivers I'm using
<fangorious> chunkahoy: np
<graveson> wastrel - i cannot get to a terminal window as the login prompt appears and then the system hangs.i need to break out of the login prompt
<graveson> djs - any ideas
<wastrel> graveson:  ctrl-alt-backspace maybe
<wastrel> graveson:  or ctrl-alt-f1
<Fub> how do I stop a kernel module from being loaded?
<wastrel> Fub:  take it out of /etc/modules maybe
<Fub> hmm
<Fub> not there:(
<wastrel> Fub:  what module?
<Fub> ac97 (sound card)
<fangorious> Fub: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Hivemind> (<- Newbie) Hello everyone. I had to reinstall WinXP and now GRUB doesn't work. I tried using the CD to install grub, after activating rescue mode (as an online guide suggested), but that did not work. Any ideas?
<Fub> fangorious, thanks:)
<djs_2_6> graveson - did you use the grub loader?
<zebraFusion> How can I install the fglrx drivers for my ATI video card
<graveson> djs - yes
<fangorious> man, that probably would have worked for jsestri too. but he appears to be gone
<djs_2_6> graveson - when you first boot up it gives you the option of accessing the loader.  I think you can get to an emergency mode and you should be able to get a terminal from there...
<fangorious> zebraFusion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<graveson> djs - thanx how do i reconfigure the X-server from there
<wastrel> !fglrx
<ubotu> rumour has it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> graveson:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  maybe
<fangorious> graveson: djs_2_6: from the grub menu, hit 'e' on the OS you want to boot, select the kernel line, hit 'e', add 's' to the end, hit enter, hit 'b' to boot. root shell in single user mode!
<fangorious> graveson: you could run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<zebraFusion> thanks, wastrel
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<wastrel> ^^^ Hivemind
<djs_2_6> fangorious - thank you.  I knew there was something you could do...
<Hivemind> wastrel: Thanks ^_^
<Protocol1> this is pretty weird.....my windws can get on the internet with this low signal
<Protocol1> but my ubutu has trouble getting an ip
<fangorious> it's really odd how many times i've told how to boot in single-user mode in the last 4 days
<Protocol1> it can see the wireless with gtkwifi but thats about it
<wastrel> different drivers...
<Protocol1> true
<djs_2_6> fangorious - do you by chance know what the default font was in Firefox 1.0.7?
<No1Viking> How do I check a disk, if it's ok without bad blocks etc?
<fangorious> djs_2_6: "serif"
<synth> hey, i installed ubuntu w/evms and md raid on 3 WD 120gb's - on 2 Promise Ultra133 cards - each on its own cable
<synth> ive got a failing drive, should i just yank it and replace it with one of the same?
<Protocol1> im enjoying broadband internet while I have it
<synth> or are there things ineed to do to remove the drive from the software setup before i physically replace it
<synth> i dont want to screw myself now that ive setup raid heh
<No1Viking> How do I check a disk, if it's ok without bad blocks etc?
<fangorious> No1Viking: fsck /dev/<device>
<fabian> is this a good place to ask questions about partman problems when installing ubuntu 5.10?
<wastrel> my postfix is b0rked
<Protocol1> i just cant wait to get clearwire service
<fangorious> wastrel: give it some meatballs
<fangorious> fabian: couldn't hurt to ask here
<fangorious> fabian: although the mailing list and ubuntuforums.org would probably get more visibility
<fabian> ok, so I had a 5.04 installed without a problem, I burned a new 5.10 and tried to install it. I have windows on /dev/hda1 which I didn't touch, and /, /boot and swap I re-formatted
<fabian> however i also have a primary /dev/hda3 in fat16 I didn't even know I had, and it gives me errors on that partition
<fabian> after formatting the first three
<krz> ubuntu doesnt have sshd??
<krz> in /etc/init.d/ ?
<maihem> I think I have a bug, but it may just be a misconfiguration. I set the Gamma of my screen in the xorg configuration, and now all the GTK widget backgrounds and all the icons are pale. Is there a way to configure gtk to assume a gamma of 1.0 (since the X server is performing the adjustment), the font rendering already assumes a gamma of 1.0 (which is why I set my X server to adjust).
<fangorious> krz: openssh-server might be the package name
<fabian> partman says "A bug was discovered!". When I say "ignore" (/dev/hda3 shouldn't be used for linux, apriori), it starts installing the packages, but then it crashes in the middle of the base system installation
<fabian> that is strange because gentoo and breezy installed without a problem
<fabian> (and now of course grub is broken so windows and linux won't load anymore ;-)
<fangorious> fabian: breezy is 5.10
<fabian> fangorious, the 5.04 i meant
<fangorious> fabian: hm, you probably boot the livecd to restore grub. or you could boot the windows (2k or xp) cd to run fixmbr and fixboot to get windows booting
<pinkpanther> how do I manually uninstall something?
<wastrel> what are you uninstalling
<fabian> fangorious, do you have any pointer to instructions?
<pinkpanther> Berkeley DB
<fangorious> fabian: but as to the original problem, of the mystery partition, maybe boot a live cd to see what's on it, and delete it if it's stuff you don't care about
<wastrel> how did you install it?
<fangorious> fabian: instructions for which suggestion?
<pinkpanther> through make
<graveson> system hanging when booting up ,tried to reconfigure x-server but no change i have the breezy version of ubuntu
<pinkpanther> I did make uninstall
<pinkpanther> but it didn't remove it
<fabian> fangorious, the less dangerous one? :-)
<wastrel> heh
<wastrel> well that was my idea
<wastrel> pinkpanther:  there's no other uninstall targets in the makefile?
<fangorious> fabian: if you can download the livecd and burn a copy, I would boot off that
<tuxcicles> graveson, where is it hanging at?
<krz> fangorious how do i get sshd to start?
<fabian> fangorious, ok... do you think it could have anything to do with the fact that I tried to install a x86 on an amd64?
<fangorious> fabian: then you can mount the hda3 partition (mkdir /mnt/hda3 && mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3) to see what's on it
<fangorious> fabian: possible, but i wouldn't think so. why didn't you use the the x86_64 iso?
<krz> how do i get sshd to start in ubuntu?
<fabian> fangorious, I had too many problems with compilation of new software
<fangorious> krz: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<yuri_> I have a logitech keyboard with volume buttons when i use the volume buttons it turns down the "Master" sliders. I'd like it to turn down the "PCM" sliders. any advice?
<pinkpanther> uninstall:
<pinkpanther> 	-cd $(bindir) && $(rm) -f $(PROGS)
<pinkpanther> 	-cd $(includedir) && $(rm) -f db.h db_185.h db_cxx.h
<pinkpanther> 	-cd $(libdir) && $(rm) -f $(libdb) $(libcxx) $(libso_target) $(libso) \
<pinkpanther> 	    $(libjso) $(libjso_target) $(libtso) $(libtso_target)
<pinkpanther> 	-cd $(docdir) && $(rm) -rf *
<fangorious> fabian: well, x86_64 is supposed to be fully 32 bit compatible
<pinkpanther> for some reason that part of the makefile didn't uninstall properly
<tritium> pinkpanther: don't paste, please
<wastrel> pinkpanther:  i assume you were superuser when you ran it?
<pinkpanther> sorry
<pinkpanther> yes
<fabian> fangorious, I know I have to do some magic stuff to run in 32-bit mode and to get firefox plugins working and to get sun java etc
<fabian> fangorious, but it will be easier to have it working directly :-)
<maihem> fabian, is it a laptop? It could be a suspect partition, otherwise, it could be a recovery image for the original system.
<fabian> maihem, yeah, laptop
<tuxcicles> i was hanging up at bootup, and it turned out it was due to my buggy usb epson printer - i unplugged it and reset it  and walla - back to normal
<maihem> s/suspect/sespend/
<fangorious> fabian: i haven't messed with x86_64 very much
<maihem> s/sespend/suspend/ -- buggering hell
<fabian> maihem, the recovery partition I deleted to install linux on it :-)
<fabian> maihem : besides, it's only 8MB
<Cryptid> Some one please help me get and install intel 915 motherboard graphic Drivers!!!
<fangorious> fabian: can you download/burn a livecd image to boot off of?
<fabian> fangorious, on another computer, yes
<yuri_> I have a logitech keyboard with volume buttons when i use the volume buttons it turns down the "Master" sliders. I'd like it to turn down the "PCM" sliders. any advice?
<jnoon> when you use a shebang like "#!/usr/bin/env ruby", how does it figure out which ruby to use if there were one version in /usr/bin and one in /usr/local/bin?  how would you change which one its using?
<krz_> fangorious, i get * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<stjepan> hi
<krz_> invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "start" failed.
<maihem> jnoon, when you use env, it does exactly the same thing as `which ruby`
<krz_> why?
<wastrel> jnoon:  i believe it uses the one that it finds first on the path
<jnoon> oh ok
<fangorious> fabian: that's probably your best bet. you can check out the contents of that partition that way. then re-run the install choosing to delete it if it's disposable
<ChunkAhoy> fangorious: i get pages and pages of errors with sudo make menuconfig.       firsts lines of errors seems to be missing .h libraries than alot of compiling errors due to the missing libraries i guess.           scripts/basic/fixdep.c:105:23: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<ChunkAhoy> i installed all gcc packages and its still the same
<fabian> fangorious, ok... do you think windows could need it to start up? I wouldn't think so but you never know
<krz_> fangorious, im krz, btw. with the sshd problem
<maihem> ChunkAhoy: install libc6-dev package
<fangorious> fabian: i doubt it but
<ChunkAhoy> ah,  thank you maihem,   i'll do that  :)
<zebraFusion> 5. Another bug in the driver... And for video, there is a bug with xv, so we want to start "gstreamer-properties" and tell it not to use xv for video. (This is the same as starting "Multimedia Systems Selector", a Preferences application that is currently hidden in your menu system)
<fabian> ok
<zebraFusion> what does that mean, someone
<fabian> fangorious, thanks for you help
<Cryptid> i just bought a XFX nvidia Graphic card and i already have Ubuntu Installed when i insert the card and start Ubuntu i get some Xorg erro so how do fix this error????
<fangorious> fabian: good luck
<fabian> :-)
<fangorious> krz, i'm trying to locate which logfile sshd logs to
<RememberPOL> Why isn't Mozilla Firefox v1.5x in the Ubuntu repository?
<maihem> Cryptid: you can try opening /etc/X11/xorg.conf using your favourite text editor (via sudo), searching for "nvidia" and replacing it with "nv". Then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<fangorious> zebraFusion: it means there's a bug in the driver which prevents you from using a certain video output mode
<ploom> mm - can ext3 filesystem become fragmentated too??
<krz_> fangorious, ok
<maihem> RememberPOL: it is in Dapper. It was released after Breezy, so that's why it's not in there.
<RememberPOL> maihem: Yes but why not allow current Breezy users be able to upgrade to it?
<zebraFusion> fangorious, but it says to do something and I have no idea what
<zebraFusion> so we want to start "gstreamer-properties" and tell it not to use xv for video. (This is the same as starting "Multimedia Systems Selector", a Preferences application that is currently hidden in your menu system)
<wastrel> RememberPOL:  because breezy was frozen before 1.5 was released
<fangorious> zebraFusion: on the menubar at the top of your screen you'll see "System", which has a "Preferences" sub-menu, which in turn has a "Multimedia Systems Selector" item which lets you specify the video output mode
<zebraFusion> what does that mean
<Cryptid> maihem, oh! so i just have to just open xorg.conf and edit it using gedit and find the word nvidia and replace it with nv??? do i have to replace all nvidias with nv???
<maihem> RememberPOL: because whole new versions cmoe out once every siz months, so on average you only have to wait for three.
<RememberPOL> I thought new Ubuntu versions were to feature complete new software packages and system features not just upgraded versions of the same package that could just as well be available using the Update Manager?
<zebraFusion> fangorious, if you read the paragraph it says it's currently hidden in your menu system.
<maihem> Cryptid: ah, gedit is not going to work in this case. try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RememberPOL> maihem: But okay thank you. I will follow the wiki:FirefoxNewVersion instructions.
<fangorious> zebraFusion: the program started by that menu item is 'gstreamer-properties', which you can also start by typing that into a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
<maihem> Cryptid: There is probably only one occurrence of "nvidia". It will be in the "Driver" section.
<fangorious> zebraFusion: Are you running dapper or breezy (it shows up for me in breezy)
<zebraFusion> fangorious, dapper.
<krz> fangorious found anything? :)
<fangorious> zebraFusion: Applications->Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor, you can enable it in there
<zebraFusion> fangorious, thanks, I got it by running the terminal command
<fangorious> krz: not yet
<thegladiator> how do I see my upstatus
<thegladiator> ?
<wastrel> fangorious, krz: /var/log/auth.log will record ssh logins...
<Cryptid> maihem, ok so this will surely fix the problem rite and if there is ne problem can i switch back to my onboard graphic?????and do u have ne idea bout intel 915 mobo graphic drivers????
<fangorious> wastrel: yeah, but it doesn't record the server starting/stopping, and any error messages during startup
<fangorious> thegladiator: you mean uptime? run 'uptime' in a terminal
<maihem> Cryptid: It is possible that it won't fix the problem. If the opensource nvidia driver (nv) doesn't support your graphics card it won't work.
<tritium> Cryptid: did you disable the onboard video in BIOS?
<Cryptid> maihem, i got a XFX 6600 256mb DDR card do u have ne idea if it is supported
<maihem> Cryptid: BTW, if it already says "nv" and not "nvidia", then installing the nvidia binary packages may help (this would set the driver to "nvidia").
<maihem> Cryptid: I don't know.
<fangorious> brb
<wastrel> fangorious:  it shows startup & such on my system
<stjepan> do you know any gtk replacements for kpowersave?
<thelsdj> hrm whats the command to see what code a key on keyboard sends?
<graveson> system hanging when booting up into x,tried to reconfigure x-server no luck any ideas
<Cryptid> tritium,,,  ??? noboard graphics of my mobo (D915) u talking bout,,, i have no idea i have check it out now
<maihem> Repeating an earlier question, in case anybody has joined that knows:  I think I have a bug, but it may just be a misconfiguration. I set the Gamma of my screen in the xorg configuration, and now all the GTK widget backgrounds and all the icons are pale. Is there a way to configure gtk to assume a gamma of 1.0 (since the X server is performing the adjustment), the font rendering already assumes a gamma of 1.0 (which is wh
<maihem> y I set my X server to adjust).
<krz_> fangorious, when you said: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start. you also meant for me to put my password and username?
<krz_> im already logged in as root btw
<maihem> GTK seems to be assuming a gamma of 2.2, giving me an effective gamma of 4.84 :/
<maihem> I mean 0.4545454545...
<wastrel> what's gamma?
<maihem> wastrel: gamma curve. It is where 50 percent grey is not halfway between black and white. So you software has to send brighter pixels (except fo black and white) to the monitor.
<krz_> all i need to do is start sshd. why the heck is it so difficult to do
<maihem> I suspect that GTK themes, and icons have been set up by people with gamma 2.2 displays. So when drawn on gamma 1.0, it's too bright.
<Corsair> is there any real harm to a HD if a pc's bios cant see its full size?
<fangorious> krz: sudo should only need your password
<maihem> most PC monitors have gamma 2.2. Mine now has gamma 1.0 since the X server is adjusting all pixels. This removes irritating colour artifacts from around text when using subpixel rendering for extra smooth fonts.
<Mythri1> are there any programs out there that automatically traverse a directory tree and delete duplicate files?
<fangorious> krz: and the default config should have sshd launching at boot
<krz_> fangorious, maybe its already running. how do i check if this is the case?
<wastrel> krz_:  ssh localhost
<krz_> wastrel, i get The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<krz_> RSA key fingerprint is d1:97:cb:2e:dc:27:a9:db:9e:db:5d:01:87:cb:35:12.
<fangorious> krz_: that means it's running
<krz_> hm
<fangorious> krz: but you don't have the server's host key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Corsair> how do i see what drives are available
<fangorious> krz: it should ask if you want to add it in those cases
<Corsair> not nessecarily mounted, just are there
<krz> fangorious what im trying to do, is use WinSCP to connect a windows box to my linux box
<carthik> How do I get apt-get install the suggested and recommended packages for a package I request to be installed? Can I make it ask me if I want to install the suggested and recommended packages too?
<fangorious> krz: well you seem to have sshd running on your linux box now
<Corsair> can anyone help? ;x
<Mythri1> are there any programs out there that remove specific characters from filenames?
<Mythri1> in an entire directory that is
<krz> fangorious just to verify. ssh is on port 22 right?
<carthik> Mythri1, there are renamers, search for rename in name and description in synaptic and you will find some
<OmegaAlpha> i cant believe i still cant enable my direct rendering.  mesa is still showing up and not ATI
<SaLoMoN> yeah krz
<fangorious> krz: yep
<fangorious> Corsair: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' will show all the partitions on the first ide/ata hard drive
<graveson> how do i reconfigure networking
<fangorious> Corsair: i'm not sure how to get a list of attached drives though
<benplaut> anyone here play shogo?
<LattePiu> here, there's a nice shogo one: http://s1.bitefight.it/c.php?uid=27557
<Corsair> i just installed a second Hd
<fangorious> Corsair: ata?
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Madpilot> Corsair: see the bot ^^^
<Corsair> yea
<Corsair> i dont think its formated
<fangorious> Corsair: same cable as the existing one?
<lord_crow> hi all
<fangorious> caw
<LattePiu> oh my got I ve just seen something of amazing :O http://s1.bitefight.it/c.php?uid=27557
<carthik> Corsair: hal-device-manager
<Corsair> ?
<carthik> How do I get apt-get install the suggested and recommended packages for a package I request to be installed? Can I make it ask me if I want to install the suggested and recommended packages too?
<fangorious> Corsair: who was that '?' to?
<OmegaAlpha> whats shogo?
<LattePiu> this: http://s1.bitefight.it/c.php?uid=27557
<Corsair> ok, new question
<Corsair> im using the PC with ubuntu for a NAS server
<Corsair> i want the drive to be able to store information from other os's
<Corsair> what format should i choose for the drive?
<fangorious> Corsair: if it's going to be accessed over the network I would use ext3
<Corsair> will other os's still be ok to store data onto it?
<OmegaAlpha> Corsair, FAT32
<fangorious> Corsair: then just share it with samba for windows machines, and nfs for linux machines
<notos> its posible to upgrade from debian sarge to Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Corsair> its not letting me format it as fat32
<mache> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<elkbuntu> Corsair, why would you want fat32?
<fangorious> Corsair: as long as they understand the protocol you share it with, they don't care what FS type it has
<Corsair> ok
<fangorious> Corsair: what OSs are you sharing it to?
<ChunkAhoy> if i have to use ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12        to configure my kernel but i cant use ./configure, how can i do the equivalent using    make menuconfig    ??
<Corsair> XP home, pro, 98
<fangorious> Corsair: just set it up with ext3 and share it with samba
<Toma-> ChunkAhoy, what are you trying to build?
<ChunkAhoy> im following the steps on this web site to install alsa on my Asus z63a laptop         http://wingware.com/support/asus_z63a_ubuntu_5.10
<fangorious> Corsair: you can configure the shares with System->Administration->Shared Folders
<Corsair> yea, i know
<Corsair> i got samba to share a file earlier, but it didnt want to let me write to it
<graveson> can anyone help ,just installed ubuntu breezy and cannot get to boot it up ,just hangs when logging onto the system from x windows
<fangorious> graveson: after gdm starts, do you have to make a login attempt for it to hang?
<ChunkAhoy> im trying to build linux-source-2.6.12
<Toma-> ChunkAhoy, what is in the alsa directory that you just untarred? use pastebin
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ChunkAhoy> i havent started with the alsa drivers yet,  im only trying to configure my kernel so that it can suport my alsa drivers
<Toma-> ChunkAhoy, well youre certainly not following this guide.
<tritium> ChunkAhoy: do you need extremely new alsa source, or why are you going through all of that effort?
<ChunkAhoy> ??
<Toma-> ChunkAhoy, you dont need to build a kernel.
<ChunkAhoy> thats what it says    lol   :)
<Toma-> ChunkAhoy, are you READING this guide? or just copy and pasting the commands?
<ChunkAhoy> i am reading it
<Toma-> there is no step where you build a kernel.
<ChunkAhoy> the problem is i dont really understand everything so i do all the commands he did
<tritium> ChunkAhoy: you really shouldn't do that
<Toma-> *sigh*
<OmegaAlpha> benplaut, whats shogo? a vampire game?
<ChunkAhoy> can you help me understand why hes using that command then ?       ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12
* chromebuntu dist-upgrades to dapper!
<Toma-> ChunkAhoy, thats the command to compile alsa.
<graveson> fangorius : yes i have to make a login attempt for it to hang
<ChunkAhoy> oh damn,  ok
<ChunkAhoy> think i got it now
<ChunkAhoy> but i'll go to bed smarter....   if i ever go to bed
<fangorious> graveson: after booting, but before trying to login, hit <control>+<alt>+<f1> to get a console, and try logging in there
<ChunkAhoy> i was trying this whole configuration thing on the kernel
<chromebuntu> hmm, jp.archive.ubuntu.com points to some server in the UK ... but so does *.archive... how ... annoying :)
<OmegaAlpha> whats alsa?
<ChunkAhoy> thank you for your help
<fangorious> OmegaAlpha: advanced linux sound architecture
<graveson> fangorius : i can boot into recocery mode and get a prompt ,let me try control-alt-f1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<fangorious> graveson: i'm just wondering if there's something about the particular user account, since reconfiguring X didn't help you.
<OmegaAlpha> fangorious, is that to add higher quality sounds or just a package of new ones?
<graveson> fangorius : what is the default root password.when i installed ,i was not asked what the root passord would be .The reason being maybe i should create another user or login as root and see if that works
<ablomen> graveson: same as your first user account
<Madpilot> !tell graveson about sudo
<fangorious> OmegaAlpha: it's the code in the kernel that interfaces with the sound hardware
<dr-slizer> graveson: There is no root password, use sudo. If you want to set a root password, run sudo passwd
<Corsair> how do i make it so I can write to the samba share
<graveson> fangorius : control-alt-f1 works
<Madpilot> graveson: see the URL the bot just sent you
<mcphail> graveson: paste the result from ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<OmegaAlpha> fangorious, oh why was chunk having to mess with that for
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<fangorious> Corsair: in the Shared Folders app, select a share and click Properties, then uncheck the read-only checkbox
<fangorious> OmegaAlpha: don't know, maybe he wanted a newer version that what is provided
<fangorious> graveson: after getting to the console, can you log in with the same account that hangs X?
<Corsair> it is unchecked
<graveson> yes i can ,i am logged in now
<fangorious> Corsair: hm, is the share in the / partition?
<mcphail> graveson: paste the result from ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<fangorious> graveson: ^^
<Corsair> im sharing /nas
<Cryptid> !intel
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cryptid
<Cryptid> !915
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cryptid
<graveson> mcphail : i cannot paste it because i am on 2 different pc's ,is there anything in particular you would like to know
<fangorious> Corsair: is /nas a separate disk/partition from /? (run 'mount' in a terminal to check)
<mcphail> graveson: owner/group
<graveson> mcphail : -rw-------
<mcphail> graveson: if they are root, that is your problem
<Corsair> its /dev/hdc1 mounted to /dev
<fangorious> Corsair: mounted to /dev?
<graveson> mcphail : i am not sure i understand ,can you explain please
<Corsair> er /nas lol
<Corsair> im getting tired ~.~
<mcphail> graveson: does the command i mentioned above produce the word "root" anywhere?
<fangorious> Corsair: does it say 'ro' or 'rw' in the output from mount on the line with /nas?
<ablomen> Corsair: what are the permisions of the /nas folder?
<fangorious> graveson: <perms> <owner> <group> <date> <filename>
<Corsair> /dev/hdc1 on /nas type ext3 (rw)
<graveson> mcphail : the owner and group is my user name
<mcphail> graveson: ok, then that isn;t the problem
<Corsair> how do i check the permissions on /nas
<ablomen> Corsair: and what about folder permissions? (try "ls -l" on the / folder)
<fangorious> Corsair: ls -ld /nas
<Corsair> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2006-02-19 04:30 /nas
<ablomen> Corsair: yeah the folder isnt writable for other people then the onwer of the folder
<Corsair> how i fix dat
<Corsair> lol
<asterX_ba> hello guys!
<graveson> mcphail : any ideas ?
<fangorious> Corsair: the quickest way would be 'sudo chmod +w /nas'
<OmegaAlpha> heh i dont understand this Bite Fightgame whatso ever
<ablomen> Corsair: you can use "sudo chmod 777 /nas"
<mcphail> graveson: not really. When it hangs, can you get back to a terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<graveson> mcphail : no at that time i cannot do that
<asterX_ba> how may I play WMV files on Firefox (Ubuntu) ?
<fangorious> graveson: try 'sudo adduser fred' and 'sudo passwd fred', then hit <control>+<alt>+<f7> and log in as fred
<fangorious> assuming you don't already have a user named fred
<graveson> fangorious : ok hang on
<fangorious> Corsair: assuming all the users on your linux box are in the 'users' group, you could also make the share writeable to the 'users' group, the 'chgrp users /nas' and 'chmod 775 /nas'
<dibblego> I've just installed the NVidia driver - it's playing up a bit, oh well - what's the next step to have a dual display? I fiddle with xorg.conf, but is there a wiki entry for it?
<pappan> how do i configure ubuntu to use dhcp ?
<ablomen> Corsair: true thats more secure then "chmod 777"
<fangorious> pappan: it should use dhcp by default, but you can go to System->Administration->Networking
<Corsair> Samba is still shareing files after i removed them from the shared folders thing
<fangorious> Corsair: 'sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart' might clear that up
<Corsair> it corrected 1 problem
<fangorious> pappan: in the Connections tab of "Network settings' select an interface, click on Properties, and set Configuration to DHCP
<pappan> fangorious: thanks
<Corsair> its still shareing 1 other file i dont want it to
<pappan> i got it up
<graveson> fangorious: same thing ,the whole system locks up
<mcphail> graveson: can you ssh into the box?
<fangorious> graveson: next time you boot, you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fangorious> Corsair: you can always check /etc/samba/smb.conf (text file) to hand edit the samba settings
<graveson> mcphail: not at that point ,this is the first time after installing that i am trying to boot up
<Corsair> wow, using VNC makes my ethernet card transfer lots of information ;x
<fangorious> lol
<graveson> fangorious : ok i will try login again to shell and look at that log
<fangorious> well, it's long past my bed time. 'nite all, and good luck
<pappan_> hi
<pappan_> i logged in from ubuntu :)
<mcphail> pappan_: congratulations. First time?
<pappan_> yes using network for first time
<pappan_> network thru ubuntu :)
<krz_> does ubuntu come with a burning software?
<pappan_> let me download some packages
<dibblego> CD/DVD Creator
<krz_> dibblego, is that for free?
<dibblego> yes
<Corsair> i see what its doing and i dont know how to make it stop, its shareing the default user login home directory
<mcphail> krz_: you may want to install k3b
<damian_> is that free.... ha ha
<chromebuntu> Corsair: what is?
<krz_> dibblego, do i have to apt-get install first?
<Corsair> Samba
<krz_> mcphail, im looking for one that i can use with my wm
<damian_> get  nero for linux
<krz_> so hopefully with a nice gui
<ablomen> Corsair: check the /etc/samba/smb.comf file at the "Home dir" section
<mcphail> krz_: k3b works well under GNOME
<damian_> get  nero for linux
<Corsair> it says [homes]  comment = Home Directories Browseable = no
<Corsair> writable = no
<Corsair> should i comment that crap out?
<ablomen> Corsair: yeah thats the best thing to do
<Corsair> that did it
<Madpilot> krz: Nautilus - the Gnome file manager - does data & ISO burning nicely
<ablomen> Corsair: ok thats good :)
<ablomen> Corsair: any other problems with samba or whas that it?
<Corsair> make it not show printers and faxes too ;x
<krz_> Madpilot, i need to burn an ISO file onto cd. which will do a better job?
<mcphail> krz_: the nautilus cd burner will be fine for that. Just right click on the .iso image
<ablomen> Corsair: in the same file (smb.conf) there is a printer section too, just comment that too, should work
<krz_> also, is it possible to use k3b with a different wm besides gnome? maybe with fluxbox?
<Corsair> lol, yea, i just checked
<graveson> anyone know what this is : drmopendevice : openfailed in Xorg.0.log.old
<Toma-> krz, yep
<mcphail> krz_: you won't have the nautilus cd burner under fluxbox, though
<Corsair> im almost done @.@
<ablomen> lol
<alien9391> hi
<ablomen> alien9391: hello
<Corsair> fawk, printers and faxes came back
<alien9391> i'd like to put up an ati driver
<Corsair> die die die
<krz_> mcphail, ok. i need to do this write since i only have one cdr with me. so i right-click the iso file and then burn to cd? that will burn the iso as an image file (i.e. bootable file)?
<alien9391> and i have problems
<JLiquorish> how do i create a .sh and run it as root?
<mcphail> krz_: if you select "burn image" (or similar) under GNOME, yes
<ablomen> Corsair: in the file, try uncommenting "load printers =" and change yes to no ;)
<ablomen> alien9391: ok whats your problem?
<Corsair> samba is pisssed
<krz_> mcphail, the only option i have when i right-click is "write to disc"
<ablomen> lol
<krz_> mcphail, is that it?
<Corsair> it wont even share what i want it to now
<alien9391> aticonfig cannot fing some libfglrx.pp.so.1 or something like that
<mcphail> krz_: that will do it. It should burn the image, rather than the .iso file
<damian_> for this my fstab should look like?.....sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.6/media /mnt/media
<Madpilot> krz_: k3b is a KDE app anyway, it looks like h*ll but it works well
<Corsair> GOD
<Corsair> im almost there
<Corsair> but
<pappan_> i am unable to get the universe packages
<ablomen> Corsair: lol maybe you commented out to much? ;)
<Corsair> every other time i click on the share
<Corsair> printers and faxes comes in and goes awaya
<Corsair> its like a surprise
<alien9391> i've tried to put up a fglrx...something package but it clashes with something else
<Corsair> will it be there or not
<ablomen> Corsair: keeps it from being boring ;) did you change the "load printers" thing?
<Corsair> yea i uncommented and typed no
<ablomen> Corsair: and you did restart samba?..
<krz_> mcphail, ok i did right-click -> "write to disc". a window pops up stating: "write disc to", then i have to options. 1) SONY DVD/RW DW-D56A or 2) file image
<Corsair> yea after every change im restarting
<krz_> which one of the 2 do i choose from?
<mcphail> krz_: the first one
<Corsair> GOD
<Corsair> i keep getting excited, then its like HAHAHAHA
<krz_> mcphail, thanks
<ablomen> Corsair: whatch your bloodpreasure, try a reboot sometimes that works
<Corsair> but it keeps taunting me ;-;
<janno> Every 5 minute the firefox crash :S
<ablomen> Corsair: dont take that personaly, it does that to everyone ;)
<mcphail> janno: have you installed some extensions?
<Corsair> i dont want a printer ;-;
<_james> what's the command to find where i install my os, like hd0,6
<ablomen> Corsair: lol just try a reboot ;)
<alien9391> May i let alone this ati-driver thing ?
<Corsair> ati + Linux = angry ;x
<janno> mcphail: talkback 1.5, DOM inspector 1.8 and google toolbar for firefox
<alien9391> :O(
<Corsair> it took me 5 days to get my 9600XT working
<alien9391> 
<JLiquorish> can someone help me make a .sh and run it as root please?
<alien9391> :D
<ablomen> _james: type "mount" and see where "/" is mounted too
<mcphail> janno: uninstall them and see if it works better
<_james> whats the command to know the free space of my disk?
<janno> i can only uninstall google toolbar :S
<mcphail> JLiquorish: you want to make a shell script?
<ablomen> _james: thats "free"
<JLiquorish> yes
<krz_> i was installing k3b. then stopped in the middle by pressing ctrl+c. is there a way to continue/resume to install from the point it stopped?
<mcphail> JLiquorish: you just need to open up a text editor
<JLiquorish> mcphail: I want to do this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/
<Corsair> im really thinking i shoulda just bought a usb 2.0 external exclosure for this HD lol
<_james> ablomen: what you mean free?
<Gnumannen> I have some problem making partions in Ubuntu amd64 (from install CD), is it a common problem?
<ablomen> _james: nevermind, you can see your free space by just entering your home dir
<Corsair> what are you trying to do with ati drivers alien9391
<ablomen> Corsair: gat them to work ;)
<alien9391> i wanted to install it on
<alien9391> and
<Corsair> 64bit or 32
<alien9391> sorry
<alien9391> i wnated to play videos
<mcphail> JLiquorish: you'd want to remove the "#" at the beginning of each line
<alien9391> with fullscreen
<Corsair> what kind of videos
<_james> ablomen: but i want the command.. i forgot but there's something like -h i think.
<mcphail> JLiquorish: and just stick it in a file
<alien9391> wmv
<alien9391> asf
<xxenon> _james - df
<alien9391> and so on
<Corsair> hm
<Corsair> do you need DRI for that?
<JLiquorish> ok, do i include the $ and # before each line?
<CoolKast> Hello, i am running apache2 with awstats. This worked fine yesterday but now it doesn't update via web. I also see that /var/log/apache2/access.log is now 0 kB ! While it was bigger yesterday. And now i also have access.log.1 and error.log and error.log.1 in that same directory. All are 0 bytes big... i don't get it anymore, when i view my page it normally should add a line to access.log but it doesn't!
<Corsair> ;( /wave @ printers + Faxes
<mcphail> JLiquorish: no. the "$" means normal user and "#" means root
<alien9391> and mplayer does it, but there is no fullsceen and it isnt continuous (i think because of the lack of hardware-acelerating or something like that)
<ablomen> _james: sorry i dont know a command for that, try google?
<ablomen> Corsair: is it realy that bad? ;)
<Corsair> yes, yes it is
<JLiquorish> mcphail: which bits do i put in my text editor?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8850
<mcphail> JLiquorish: you don't actually need to make a file at all. Just enter the commands as written in a terminal
<JLiquorish> i get errors when i do it in the terminal
<mcphail> JLiquorish: what errors?
<Corsair> 32bit or 64bit alien9391
<JLiquorish> let me check
<alien9391> 32
<bigfoot1> what program can play a .pls file from server www.live365.com?
<pappan_> i have sound problem in ubuntu
<pappan_> all the modules are loaded
<mcphail> JLiquorish: I think you could leave off the backslashes at the ends of the lines as well
<pappan_> but not sure what is causing it not to play any sound
<ablomen> Corsair: take a good look in your smb.conf again and just comment evereything that theven remotly looks like it hase something to do with printers ;)
<Corsair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<JLiquorish> bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'done'
<alien9391> Corsair: a friend of mine says that i may have to doing something with kernel, but i may not do that as a newbie
<Corsair> alien9391: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<alien9391> thx
<Corsair> that worked for me
<alien9391> thx
<CoolKast> can anyone take a look at my test site so i can see whether awstats sees it? http://toon.selfip.net
* n00bmaste found microsoft bob diskette
<mcphail> JLiquorish: leave off the backslashes
<janno> Cool :D taskbar or whatever crashed :D
<ablomen> n00bmaste: lol like the win 3.1 expantion thing?
<n00bmaste> yep
<JLiquorish> mcphail: OnlyShowIn=GNOME
<JLiquorish> bash: : command not found
<n00bmaste> I am going to stick it on my opteron
<ablomen> n00bmaste: lol that is just to funny, shame they stoped making that would be finaly a funny app from m$ ;)
<protron> hello. how to ubuntu?
<protron> please excuse i am not the english
<Stargazers> Ok.
<isa_> hi all
<damian_> how do i make ubuntu do a sudo startx on startup
<ablomen> n00bmaste: i think it isnt realy opteron proof ;) would run fast tough
<mcphail> JLiquorish: one moment
<chromebuntu> damian_: uh, if you want to log in as root, set a root password and then log in as root :P
<holycow> damian_, what do you mean? why are you doing that? why not just install gdm and let that do everything for you?
<isa_> i'm using breezy and i can't add program shortcuts on the desktop : it says i "cannot copy the file to the trashcan"
<n00bmaste> sudo passwd
<n00bmaste> lol
<damian_> so i cans et up a root account
<isa_> and ... is it possible to have amarok in french (while still using gnome) ?
<JLiquorish> i think it worked mcphail
<thedadio> hi there im new to ubuntu,m iva managed to install it and can get to prompt, but how do i load the gui?
<chromebuntu> damian_: root exists, it just has a scrambled password. 'sudo passwd root'
<holycow> damian_, wtf?
<pappan_> how do i enable sound in ubuntu ?
<isa_> can anyone help me ?
<JLiquorish> i typed done and it now just shows root@........ etc.
<ablomen> isa_: sure if you donwload the french lang files
<crimsun> pappan_: it's enabled automatically unless your hardware isn't recognised, why?
<pappan_> yes
<pappan_> i guess the hardware is not recognized
<holycow> damian_, what chromebuntu, please try to resolve issues sanely.
<pappan_> but how do i solve it
<crimsun> pappan_: what type of sound card is it?
<holycow> damian_, never mind the fact that you shouldn't need to setup a pass for root, as its idiotic
<pappan_> crimsun, let me chk it
<isa_> ablomen, you mean kde-i18n-fr?
<Corsair> ;( i hate you printers
<ablomen> isa_: and the desktop shortcut thing, try going to the app in the main menu and right-click => add launcher to pannel
<damian_> done
<damian_> i can log in as root permanently now
<mcphail> JLiquorish: stick this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8851 in a text file and save it as "before.sh"
<thedadio> what do i type to start gnome?
<holycow> damian_, why are you logging in as root?
<holycow> damian_, that is extremely unsafe
<chromebuntu> damian_: its a really bad idea to use X as root permanently.
<ablomen> isa_: i dont know for shure, i think amarok has its own lang files two
<isa_> ablomen, yeah, it's adds them to the panel but not to the desktop
<damian_> i always have
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<damian_> why is it a bad idea
<damian_> im not stupid and ive never ahd problems otherwise
<holycow> damian_, think windows, everyone runs as root, everyone gets automatically hosed
<ablomen> isa_: thats strange, works for me
<chromebuntu> damian_: Ubuntu is designed to work without needing root privileges in the GUI. You can log in as a normal user and do everything like mount devices and play audio without root.
<holycow> damian_, you should always run as restricted user, and only access root via sudo
<pappan_> crimsun, ne idea where i can chk it
<crimsun> pappan_: pastebin output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<Corsair> its basicly so you dont get owned
<JLiquorish> mcphail: it worked, i just did ` instead of ' that was the error
<chromebuntu> damian_: when you need a root shell, just do a 'sudo su -' in a terminal window, or a 'sudo bash'.
<damian_> why though
<thegladiator> guys want a beautiful wallpaper ? http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28869076/
<damian_> whats the problem tehre?
<isa_> ablomen, used to work here too
<mcphail> JLiquorish: yes. the ` means "execute this statement"
<thedadio> please help me!! i dont know how to start the gui!!
<katie_bites> hey can someone tell me which version of ubuntu i need to download?
<thegladiator> i hope you guys enjoy it , I really liked it
<Corsair> Microsoft is starting to use that for vista
<Tomcat_> katie_bites: Depends on what you want. :)
<JLiquorish> thank you for you help mcphail =D
<ablomen> isa_: well sorry i have to go away, ask somebody els to help you, sorry and good luck ;)
<mcphail> JLiquorish: np
<chromebuntu> damian_: if there is a buffer overflow in ANY of the software that you use, and it is exploited, the exploit has instant root privileges. For example, many plugins for browsers are not safe to run as root.
<Tomcat_> katie_bites: There's ubuntu (gnome), kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, and then either live or install...
<thedadio> i beg
<holycow> damian_, because when you run as root all commands are run as root.  most commands don't need root access.  the problem is that eventually you will simply get rooted when you try to be too clever.
<isa_> ablomen, thanks anyway :)
<holycow> infact its virtually guaranteed that someone will pWn j00 if your doing what your doing
<thedadio> Anyuone?
<chromebuntu> damian_: another example was some image decoders had buffer overflows - simply LOOKING at a jpeg was enough for the exploit to work.
<chromebuntu> damian_: so in summary, dont do it.
<Tomcat_> thedadio: If you have a regular install, use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<katie_bites> i ment power pc or live i dont know which one i need to be compatible with my system
<orangehaw> hi all. Is there a gnome tool available with which i can have my hp3015 shared through the network? And i don't mean the cups manager through browser
<lesshaste> how easy it to upgrade from one ubuntu version to another?
* chromebuntu flees to boot dapper
<thedadio> Tomcat: is that what i type at the prompt?
<crimsun> lesshaste: pretty straightforward.
<Tomcat_> thedadio: Yes.
<pappan_> crimsun, i cannot find amixer
<thegladiator> guys loved this wallpaper ? http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28869076/ ?
<crimsun> pappan_: are you executing those commands in a Terminal?
<lesshaste> crimsun: no reinstall needed right?
<crimsun> lesshaste: correct
<pappan_> yes
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Anyone know how to change the permissions on an NTFS mounted drive?
<damian_> fair enough now ive creatred the account i can just ignore it and work as usual?
<pappan_> i did cat /proc/asound/cards
<Corsair> all my work today for this http://home.comcast.net/~Vash_T_Stampede/meh.JPG lol
<lesshaste> crimsun: excellent! :) Am about to switch to ubuntu you see... but never want to reinstall again
<Tomcat_> djs_2_6: You can't.
<crimsun> pappan_: lsb_release -r
<thedadio> thanks mate!!
<holycow> damian_, you had access to root anyway, when you run a command with 'sudo thiscommand' that would run as root anyway
<Tomcat_> djs_2_6: NTFS has a vastly different rights system than Linux, so I doubt it's possible.
<jetscreamer> does the ubuntu /etc/sudoers really say ALL=ALL ?
<Corsair> somehow, i dont think its worth it
<holycow> damian_, what you did essentially was really dumb
<crimsun> jetscreamer: for what stanza?
<pappan_> i am on breezy badger 5.10
<bimberi> jetscreamer: for members of the 'admin' group yes
<djs_2_6> Tomcat_ - I remember reading somewhere that you could, but it was really dangerous...
<jetscreamer> ah thx
<holycow> damian_, try to run as the default account you created at install if you can, you will be safer
<alien9391> I've just installed up a kylix, and i need to restart x. How shall i do that with ubuntu?
<thedadio> okay next thing, ive reinstalled it many time on the same drive, but now during the install process, some parts of install fail
<crimsun> pappan_: ``which amixer''
<pappan_> crimsun, /usr/bin/amixer
<holycow> alien9391, ctrl/alt/backspace, or logout and log back in
<alien9391> thx
<crimsun> pappan_: so use that
<dagoba> i have a question about security, i am behind a router/firewall. i think thats pretty safe. however, i would like to scan my computer once in a while. is there any good application for that?
<thedadio> whats the best WAY TO WIPE THE DRIVE?
<crimsun> dagoba: nmapfe
<mcphail> dagoba: clamav
<jetscreamer> dagoba: you could go to grc.com for a web solution
<dagoba> thanks guys
<mcphail> dagoba: portscan or virus scan?
<holycow> dagoba, the problem with your question is 'what are you scanning for'.   you can scan for viruses, rootkits, trojans, you can employ lockdown techniques, you can try installing adamntix
<dagoba> i would like to scan for all of them :)
<lesshaste> is there an amd64 channel for ubuntu?
<crimsun> lesshaste: no
<lesshaste> It is waaay too crowded in here :)
<lesshaste> crimsun: :(
<crimsun> lesshaste: (this one fields amd64 questions, too)
<pappan> sorry
<pappan> crimsun, i am back
<mcphail> lesshaste: yes, but it keeps breaking :)
<r0d> lol lesshaste crowded
<r0d> lesshaste, crowed = more help;)
<lesshaste> mcphail: breaking? how so?
<xxenon> Corsair - I can see F.E.A.R on your desktop, is it good ?
<lesshaste> r0d: you would hope.. but in fact people can only see questions asked in the last 30 seconds :)
<crimsun> pappan: did you paste onto pastebin what I asked for?
<mcphail> lesshaste: joking
<lesshaste> mcphail: ah.. sorry :)
<holycow> dagoba, i'm not sure what to suggest frankly, not standard protocol for doing this exists.
<pappan> crimsun, yes it is there now
<dagoba> holycow: ok
<krz_> whats the package for codecs?
<krz_> divx, xvid, etc
<holycow> w32codecs
<u|qos> where to put the config of self-compiled programms? perhaps in /usr/local/etc or something like that? seld-compiled apps even goes to /usr/local/bin ...
<PuGz> hey guys
<crimsun> pappan: I need amixer output
<krz_> im supposed to download this manually right?
<PuGz> can u install the live cds of flight4 to the hdd once u have had a look?
<jetscreamer> !cyberphunk
<ubotu> jetscreamer: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetscreamer> or whatever
<holycow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<pappan> krz, w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<mcphail> u|qos: the beauty of a self compiled prog is you can put it wherever you like
<pappan> crimsun, whats the command i have to run ? is it just amixer or any command line parameter also ?
<crimsun> pappan: it's amixer. I gave you the command above.
<pappan> crimsun, done
<crimsun> pappan: unmute 'Front' and increase its level
<djs_2_6> Tomcat_ - How about formatting over an NTFS drive.  Can that be done?
<crimsun> pappan: your PCM level is also set very low. Increase it.
<u|qos> mcphail: makes it sense to create /usr/local/etc and put it there?
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, can you format over an NTFS partition?
<holycow> djs_2_6, yes
<krz_> ok i installed w32codecs. i still cant play vedeos
<djs_2_6> How might I go about doing that...?
<pappan> crimsun, i guess u r refering to Simple Mixer Control "Front" right ?
<crimsun> pappan: yes
<pappan> how do i do it command line ?
<crimsun> pappan: amixer sset 'Front' on
<krz_> anyone know why?
<Unicorn_Giggles> brb, testing new usplash
<pappan> crimsun, let me test it
<djs_2_6> krz_ - What player are you using?  What type of video are you trying to play?
<krz_> djs_2_6, an avi file. using the player that came with gnome
<Tomcat_> djs_2_6: No idea.
<djs_2_6> krz_ - And it's name is...?
<crimsun> pappan: you have to turn it up, too. It's set to 0, which is the minimum level.
<krz_> djs_2_6, its a movie downloaded form the internet
<u|qos> mcphail: makes it sense to create /usr/local/etc and put it there?
<djs_2_6> krz_ - I want the name of the player.  Are the w32codecs the only thing you have installed?
<krz_> djs_2_6, yeap just w32codecs. the name of the player is totem movie player?
<krz_> djs_2_6, should i use mplayer?
<djs_2_6> krz_ - Did you follow the instructions here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pappan> crimsun, thanks a lot!!!!!!
<pappan> crimsun, finally my ubuntu is speaking :D
<crimsun> pappan: np.
<ali> what the meaning of "Install in OEM mode"?
<krz_> djs_2_6, yeap
<krz_> djs_2_6, so i would need mplayer of any other player that supports w32codecs right?
<Corsair> is there a way to make it so accessing the samba share requires no passwords?
<u|qos> mcphail: makes it sense to create /usr/local/etc and put it there?
<krz_> djs_2_6, am i doing anything wrong?
<djs_2_6> krz_ - Do you have any idea what codec the file uses?  Do you have libxvicore4 installed?
<pappan> crimsun, also i am facing one problem with mount ntfs disks
<pappan> crimsun, do u have to help me
<krz_> djs_2_6, yea its using the divx codec
<krz_> djs_2_6, i dont have livxvicore4 installed
<krz_> should i install that?
<crimsun> pappan: are you mounting the NTFS partition with umask=022,nls=utf8?
<Andragon> please can any one help me where to find table whit HorizSync and VertRefresh of my monitor daewoo 521B ? some site ?
<brice__> salut
<djs_2_6> krz_ - It wouldn't hurt...
<pappan> no idea let me chk fstab
<brice__> hello
<OmegaAlpha> how do you copy a file from one directory to another in terminal?
<Corsair> cp
<krz_> man apt-get is becoming quite annoying
<OmegaAlpha> Corsair, cp /path/of/file
<krz_> where do i find libxvicore4 ?
<ArtVandalae> Krhis, Blasphemy!
<Corsair> hm?
<djs_2_6> krz_ - Open a terminal, copy this - sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4
<OmegaAlpha> Corsair, hit enter by accident. cp /path/of/file /path/of/new/dir' ?
<pappan> crimsun, i hav pastebin
<Corsair> yah
<OmegaAlpha> thanks
<Corsair> np
<nik> hello, i have just tried to install the new dapper drake flight 4, which was probably overambitious for me, and i can't get into GNOME as X11 won't start up... what can i do? if anyone can help..
<redblade> hi all
<crimsun> pappan: please tell me the url; I'm extremely busy
<krz_> djs_2_6, ok i hear audio. but dont see vedeo
<Toma-> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, totally, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<pappan> crimsun, there is no umask there
<crimsun> pappan: then you need to pass umask=022
<redblade> I was here earlier looking for some info on my webserver
<djs_2_6> krz_ - Try installing xine
<redblade> but I've been having some trouble
<robbie_> hi, I want apt-get to install the dependencies for kdebase
<pappan> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8858
<robbie_> then install kdebase
<pappan> crimsun, ok thanks
<robbie_> can it do all that with a single command?
<redblade> I have a website running *I think* but I can't edit it
<pappan> crimsun, i got the idea i will try to get corrected today night
<pappan> crimsun, thanks a lot
<ArtVandalae> robbie_, yes apt is powerful
<redblade> or at least I don't know where the source file is for it
<krz_> djs_2_6, apt-get install xine ?
<robbie_> what would that command be? I cant see anything in apt-get --help
<Alexi5> hello
<iocaste> hi
<djs_2_6> krz_ - Open a terminal, copy this - sudo apt-get install gxine
<krz_> ok
<cppnewbie> hello
<iocaste> I'm having trouble getting sound working on a Toshiba Portege 4010 with a Ali 5451 audio chipset...
<cppnewbie> im a real noob at linux and i was told to get ubuntu. however at the installation when looking at the hdds and setting on which one ubuntu will be installed i face a certain problem. can anyone help?
<iocaste> i've found lots of info on getting sound working my turning off 'jack sense' in alsamixer...
<djs_2_6> cppnewbie - What is the problem?
<iocaste> however, i can't see jack sense in alsamixer... so how do i turn it off?
<cppnewbie> djs_2_6 maybe if i present a picture first it will be easier for everyone in here to understand.
<bimberi> robbie_: sudo apt-get install kdebase   <- will install kdebase and any uninstalled dependencies
<cppnewbie> http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mysystem8gt.jpg c how my system while using windows is.
<crimsun> iocaste: did you scroll to the right using the right arrow? You can also use amixer.
<cppnewbie> when u look at it and see how my system right now is i can continue to describe the situation
<iocaste> crimsun: yep pretty sure I scrolled all the way to the right
<crimsun> iocaste: then use amixer.
<djs_2_6> cppnewbie - Continue...
<Alexi5> are there any gui utility to administer mysql server
<kiLLer> im LoSt.
<thegladiator> sorry kiLLer
<kiLLer> i think i need Some heLp thegLadiatoR!
<ArtVandalae> Is there going to be a graphical installer for 6.04?
<thegladiator> ask way kiLLer
<cppnewbie> well. when i insert the disk to install, when i have to choose the drives, my c: disk is called sda and my d: and e: is called sdb. well when i try to change the settings on d: where i want ubuntu installed, it says its gonna remove the stuff thats in sdb, not only in d: part. i assume its gotta do with my noobiness, however it would be better to be safe than sorry
<kiLLer> thegLadiatoR im SeaRChing foR a SeRveR that i Can Speak RuSSian!u know wheRe i Can find one ?
<kiLLer> im not goot at eng.
<OmegaAlpha> how do you move back one directory in terminal?
<iocaste> amixer | grep "Jack Sense" returns nothing. should it?
<thegladiator> someone help kiLLer lol
<dsas> OmegaAlpha: "cd .."
<thegladiator> ubuntu has russian channel ?
<djs_2_6> !russian
<ubotu> djs_2_6: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thegladiator> !rus
<ubotu> thegladiator: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> iocaste: It depends on your chipset. Pastebin amixer output.
<kiLLer> yep..
<iocaste> crimsun: sorry new here. where's the pastebin?
<dsas> #ubuntu-ru
<crimsun> !tell iocaste about pastebin
<thegladiator> kiLLer, try #ubuntu-ru
<kiLLer> thegLadiatoR thnX ..
<janno> Do i can play games with xine?
<kiLLer> i iineveR foRget uR waSting time to heLp me!
<cppnewbie> guys is there a greek channel for ubuntu?
<thegladiator> xine is  amedia player
<ideafix> how can i tell if a *.deb file is for use with debian or ubuntu ?
<n00bmaste> ubuntu=debian
<djs_2_6> !greek
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, djs_2_6
<ablomen> ideafix: you can just try them if it isnt for ubuntu you just get a dependecie error
<ideafix> ubuntu!=debian
<thegladiator> he doesnt know english but he knows how to be thankful  kiLLer: i iineveR foRget uR waSting time to heLp me1
<cppnewbie> nothing there
<iocaste> crimsun: pasted.
<ideafix> i would like to know that beforehand
<cppnewbie> there is a channel posted however no one is in
<ablomen> ideafix: if it doesnt give you errors it doesnt mather
<djs_2_6> cppnewbie - Try reading this and see if it helps...  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<Alexi5> does anyone here do any php in ubuntu
<ablomen> Alexi5: jup
<ablomen> Alexi5: problems?
<redblade> I need help urgently something has happened and I don't know how to fix it
<cppnewbie> it partially helps djs_2_6
<redblade> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-terminal. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<redblade> and all my files look different
<Alexi5> i want to know what is a good editor that i can use just for php
<ablomen> Alexi5: screem is great
<cppnewbie> there its only one hard disk. however here there r 2 disks, with the 2nd partitioned, resulting to 3. when i try to install to the second partition it tells me it will edit sdb and remove its contents. this doesnt affect the 3rd partition of the disk? cuz there it says it will edit all of sdb, not just the 1 out of 2 partitions
<iocaste> Alexi5: learn emacs :)
<hardstyl0r> reboot brb
<Alexi5> do you know of any good emacs tutorials
<redblade> Is there a way to fix this?
<krz_> djs_2_6, ok seems to work with xine
<redblade> I think I may have deleted some important files
<ablomen> Alexi5: yeah e-macs should be good to, dont know myselfe, but i know screem is easyer.. a gui ;)
<krz_> how do you install mplayer?
<ablomen> krz_: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ablomen> krz_: or synaptics..
<Alexi5> what is screem
<iocaste> Alexi5: http://rootprompt.org/article.php3?article=359
<krz_> it says You should explicitly select one to install.
<krz_> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<ideafix> do you think that donating $$ to freenode would get me unbaned from some channels ?
<ablomen> Alexi5: its a good html/php/perl etc editor, a little like dreamweaver but not wyciwug stuff
<redblade> Please help I'm kinda stuck
<djs_2_6> krz_ - sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<Alexi5> ok
<chromebuntu> woohoo! I got XGL working :D
<chromebuntu> now if I could just turn off these stupid wobbly windows
<Croperz> hooray for chromebuntu!
<Croperz> you can
<Croperz> gconf-editor
<Croperz> apps>compiz>all windows
<Croperz> active plugins
<chromebuntu> aha got it
<chromebuntu> thanks
<cppnewbie> so is it safe to do all that or i should check it out l8r ?
<Croperz> :)
<cppnewbie> anyone that could help me with this one?
<ablomen> cppnewbie: with what?
<chromebuntu> ooh, this is very very nice. I could use this.
<redblade> so what have I donr wrong?
<Alexi5> screem looks good
<cppnewbie> referred to it before man. lemem say it again
<ablomen> cppnewbie: sorry mised your question
<Croperz> don't press shift-delete chromebuntu :)
<ablomen> Alexi5: its great, works realy nice
<cppnewbie> ablomen: http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mysystem8gt.jpg this is how my system is right now using windows.
<krz_> whats a good mp3 player
<redblade> the terminal has gone yellow, the folders look retarded and when I open computer, there is only file systems. nothing else!!!!
<krz_> not so heavy
<redblade> Xmms
<ideafix> anyone using konversation ?
<redblade> krz_
<redblade> xmms
<cppnewbie> i wanna install ubuntu on d as u c it there
<cppnewbie> *d:
<ccc_> krz_: beep-media-player
<chromebuntu> Croperz: you know if this will make it into Dapper official release?
<ablomen> cppnewbie: that isnt going to work
<redblade> so what is wrong with ubuntu??
<Croperz> i'll hazard a guess of no
<redblade> have I fucked it up badly?
<cppnewbie> so what do i need to do? ablomen
<ablomen> cppnewbie: you need to partition the second disk again in ubuntu, other filesystem
<redblade> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for Nautilus. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<krz_> xmms just froze on me
<ccc_> krz_: heavier, but the best player ever, is amarok :)
<redblade> these errors keep coming up!!!
<cppnewbie> before i partitioned it with norton partition magic ablomen
<redblade> please help
<redblade> SOMEBODY?!?!?!?!
<adub> ccc_ krz: the best player even is xmms working
<adub> lol
<cppnewbie> so i just remerge it with the rest of the disk and format it through ubuntu?
<redblade> I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ablomen> cppnewbie: yeah thats the best option you need a ext3 and swap disk for ubuntu
<cppnewbie> what about ext2 ablomen
<ccc_> adub: perhaps it was like 8 years ago ;)
<chromebuntu> Croperz: whats gonna happen when I run an opengl app in it?
<cppnewbie> thats what i tried with debian but it wouldnt install :S
<chromebuntu> :)
<ablomen> cppnewbie: you should use ext3..
<cppnewbie> ok then
<mysling> ccc_:  amorak is great, except for all the spontanious crashes
<cppnewbie> so my first step is remerging the disks through partition magic?
<adub> ccc_  naw i still use it......for playing music its the best hands down and it has a better interface than anything else
<redblade> please, somebody help me restore my system
<ablomen> cppnewbie: ubuntu can partition the second disk for you
<Croperz> it will probably runs slowly or not run at all chromebuntu
<thegladiator> i like xmms its fast and takes no time to load
<chromebuntu> Croperz: yup, glxgears is a no show heh
<ccc_> mysling: i haven't a crash in months, not with the > 1.3.8 versions
<thegladiator> amarok takes 2-3 seconds toload
<thegladiator> load*
<Croperz> you might have problems with video too
<ablomen> cppnewbie: just use the ubuntu installer, its realy easy
<redblade> Will someone please answer me?
<ccc_> but yes, it's heavier than beep etc.
<krz_> the righ-click menu in mplayer is so ugly
<thegladiator> but once amarok is up and running it works very well atleast with me
<ablomen> cppnewbie: just dont tuch the windows partition ;)
<giftnudel> gnome-power-manager does not receive the lid event although there actually is one (as the acpid log shows). Where can I find out what the problem is?
<cppnewbie> k
<adub> krz   if you are downloading the one via apt-get from the repositories and it crashes on you could be cause your choosing the wrong sound driver by default xmms chooses oss
<Croperz> i can't help much redblade
<thegladiator> krz_, I use the command line version , you can use the arrow keys
<redblade> I found this error on the web
<thegladiator> krz, etc , its more convenient and works better when run from command line
<krz_> adlr, and how would you select the format?
<mysling> ccc_:  the default version that comes with kubuntu breezy is very unstable anyways.. but the blue pop-ups telling which song is being played is a nice feature :>
<redblade> but It was people who had used KDE then GNOME!
<adub> krz_  try checking there first and if that isnt it try downloading the one off of xmms website.......the one that is the latest   and compile from source
<redblade> I've never used KDE!
<cppnewbie> wait ablomen lemme show u my real problem
<thegladiator> krz_, you acn change the skins of mplayer thought but I suggest use the command line stuff
<ablomen> cppnewbie: ok
<krz_> thegladiator, im more productive with anything gui
<jimcooncat> redblade: only way I would know would be to purge nautilus and reinstall, but you'd lose any settings you've made
<adub> i have used kde and gnome.....
<thegladiator> krz_, believe me I used to feel the same coming from XP , but once I stated using this command line stuff it just got better
* adub currently uses kde
<ccc_> mysling: yes, that's 1.3.1, that version sucks. but it's easy to add the latest stable repo, or even use the svn via klik.
<ablomen> adub: poor you :P
<mwe> Does anyone know of an alternative to enscript that supports unicode?
<thegladiator> krz_, you can ofcourse set it to work from nautilus by double click , just give use custom command -> mplayer
<redblade> any nautilus settings?
<krz_> thegladiator, i used linux 3-4 years ago. i thought things would be different now
<redblade> or any settings at all?
<mysling> ccc_:  how does it work in gnome..?
<thegladiator> i dont like GUI of mplayer , i.e gmplayer
<krz_> seems like linux still needs a lot of catching up
<adub> ablomen yeahhhhhh right kde is the most used desktop environment  by linux users for a reason
<thegladiator> krz_, i am the same category .
<mehmet> hello all
<ablomen> adub: lol chill just kiddin ;)
<thegladiator> krz_, but I like it now , command line doesnt mean you have to always go to command line and do it , atleast foe mplayer
<ccc_> mysling: if you have the kde components it shouldn't be a problem. i run kde though.
<jimcooncat> redblade: any nautilus settings, but they cover a lot of the environment
<adub> ablomen .......lol.......sorry just woke up a  lot of people try to start the kde gnome war with me in here it seems sometimes
<redblade> that's ok
<thegladiator> krz_, , since you can set "use custom command and give mplayer and not gmplayer
<djs_2_6> Hey, does anyone know how to clone hard drive to hard drive?
<redblade> just please tell me how
<UberKop> anyone using konversation ?
<mysling> ccc_:  okay :>.. Just got Xgl installed and working.. Im trying not to take any chances :p
<ccc_> UberKop: yes
<adub> UberKop I am
<thegladiator> tru mplayer first and keys are like up down side keys pg up pg down
<adub> UberKop are you a cop
<ccc_> mysling: hehe ok :)
<ablomen> adub: lol you cant go against taste, you wont get anny shit from me ;)
<thegladiator> try*
<redblade> jimcooncat, how do I purge nautilus?
<redblade> and then reinstall it?
<UberKop> are *YOU* a cop ?
<UberKop> adub:  are *YOU* a cop ?
<jimcooncat> redblade: hang on, I'm checking it out on my system so I don't tell you wrong things. patience please
<redblade> okay
<adub> UberKop    well ill tell you but i asked you first
<janno> Is there tool wich will show me my cpu temp and motherboard too
<Madpilot> !sensors
<ubotu> hmm... sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<Madpilot> janno: see the link above ^^^
<djs_2_6> janno - http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/download.html
<[Phaedrus] > anybody got any luck making ubuntu work with widescreens?
<adub> heh, UberKop was a cop
<jimcooncat> redblade: in synaptic search for nautilus. when you find it right-click it, and choose "Mark for Complete Removal". If it asks to remove ubuntu-desktop that's ok. Then, if you removed ubuntu-desktop, search for that and reinstall it. If you didn't remove ubuntu-desktop, just reinstall nautilus.
<Alexi5> nice
<cppnewbie> ablomen: can i pm u instead so i dont appear so ridiculous in the crowd? :D
<Alexi5> i see a ubuntu version just for my nephew
<adub> yeah like my working linux knowledge i dont want to use it to help cops, but i am glad i got in his head
<ablomen> cppnewbie: sure ;)
<gorann> People have a trouble at Breezy, I am in spanish version, when i try to import a bookmark to firefox, the window has message and dont have text in the button and cant continue with the process, any idea?
<redblade> jimcooncat, I'm doing it  now
<redblade> I hope it works
<holycow> gorann, what do you mean import bookmarks?
<holycow> its just an html file?
<krz_> thegladiator, most of my time im quite busy. sometimes i dont even have the to figure out why something isnt working. or why it looks like this. this is why windows is still a good choice. it just works
<krz_> *have the time*
<djs_2_6> Hey, does anyone know how to clone hard drive to hard drive?
<holycow> djs_2_6, yes,
<holycow> djs_2_6, install partimage, and run partimage with sudo ... that will let you clone an entire hd in minutes
<holycow> djs_2_6, and restore it
<holycow> djs_2_6, step 2 is you need to research how to dd the boot sector, use google for that
<djs_2_6> holycow - Is partimage in the repositories?
<Ubuntu> hello, can someone tell me the best x64 bit sources.list entries ?
<gorann> holycow, example my bookmark firefox (windows) to firefox (breezy) catch?
<holycow> djs_2_6, one tip: YOU HAVETO DD AT LEAST THE FIRST 100 SECTORS or the ubuntu bootloader wont be able to start, it installs it self RIGHT AFTER the boot sector
<holycow> djs_2_6, yes it is
<Ubuntu> someone who uses 64 bit system ?
<Ubuntu> and 64 bit breezy system ?
<djs_2_6> holycow - would it be better to just dd the whole drive?
<holycow> djs_2_6, well, if you have an infinite amount of time go ahead
<holycow> djs_2_6, i dare you to dd a 10 gig hd
<holycow> i dare you
<djs_2_6> holycow - is it that slow?
<holycow> try it and see
<PuGz> hey guys. I am trying to use the espresso installer in dapper flight4, but it is playing up (i realise it isnt completed yet... but is manual partitioning supposed to work?)
<holycow> gorann, its no problem, its just an html file, i do it all the time.  what steps did you use to do the import?
<gorann> bookmarks, import
<gorann> and then firefox crash
<holycow> djs_2_6, partimage is amazing.  i can image several gigs of data in 3 minutes
<pappan> does any console irc clients support proxy server ?
<holycow> djs_2_6, i have built for my self partimage images, i now install ubuntu onto new drives in 3 minutes flat
<djs_2_6> holycow - I need to copy a 10GB ide drive to a 9GB scsi drive.  Is that possible with dd or partimage?
<holycow> djs_2_6, that is simply physically impossible
<holycow> well not quite
<gorann> holycow, give a mail and i will send a capture of the screen
<holycow> its not possible with dd or partimage as they read all the sectors and dd's case every bit
<holycow> djs_2_6, you will need to partitino the target drive manually
<holycow> dd the bootsector plus a bit over to the target drive
<holycow> then manually copy the data over to the target drive
<holycow> you can't image greater -> lesser
<pappan> gorann: theres pastebin
<djs_2_6> holycow - Only using 4.6 GB out of 9.0 formatted, and scsi is 8.4 GB formatted...
<holycow> you can however image same -> same or lesser -> greater
<pappan> gorann: there u can even upload screenshots
<holycow> djs_2_6, note: YOU ARE CREATING AN IMAGE
<redblade> jimcooncat, there is mentioan of CORBA too
<gorann> pappan, sorry? dont understand
<pappan> gorann: u r trying show a screenshot right ?
<gorann> pappan,  yuppers
<pappan> gorann: holycow, give a mail and i will send a capture of the screen
<OmegaAlpha> how do i add a shortcut to desktop of a game i installed via terminal
<pappan> use the pasting url in topic
<holycow> pappan, way what?
<holycow> say even
<pappan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<koto> where can I download the lastest developer version of ubuntu? want to enjoy all the lastest gnome goodies :)
<xualo> i got a question about changing resolution in the terminal
<dolmans_> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<gorann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8860
<Ng> koto: you can either upgrade a breezy install or install one of the dapper flight releases. however it is unstable until april. when it breaks you get to keep the pieces ;)
<gorann> holycow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8860
<snowblink> koto: flight CD 4 just got announced today
<gorann> holycow, try there
<fek> moin
<OmegaAlpha> Ng, how do you upgrade a breezy install and is it reccomended?
<djs_2_6> holycow, I am reading all about partimage, but I do not want to have an image file.  I just want a direct clone of the drive...
<xualo> !changing resolution on the terminal
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xualo
<holycow> djs_2_6, an image is a clone
<Ng> OmegaAlpha: without wishing to sound rude, if you need to ask you should probably wait until release
<holycow> djs_2_6, i think you mean a 'copy' of a file system
<holycow> djs_2_6, in which case you are not 'cloning' your are 'copying'
<holycow> djs_2_6, which essentially answers your question, i think y ou know how to copy files
<djs_2_6> Holycow, is it possible to copy partitions in their entirety?
<OmegaAlpha> would that be the apt-get upgrade command someone told me not to do one day?
<xualo> anyone knows how to change the resolution on the terminal?
<excyberlabber> xualo, are you running gnome?
<Ng> OmegaAlpha: it'd be a dist-upgrade, but yeah
<holycow> djs_2_6, sure, drop your hd into a usb tray, mount the partition, copy it like any folder
<djs_2_6> holycow - no usb tray...
<xualo> i cant get in to graphical desktop
<xualo> i need to change the resolution
<holycow> well you are going from ide to scsi, i think you are going to haveto do this over a network
<OmegaAlpha> Ng, is there anything more recent than breezy 5.10?
<koto> Ng: will it be easy to upgrade from flight to 6.04 or will i have to do a fresh install?
<holycow> koto, no resintall required dude, this is linux
<holycow> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<holycow> very zen
<Ng> OmegaAlpha: nope
<koto> holycow: so once i install a ubuntu release I can upgrade like this?
<Ng> koto: you can just upgrade, but I would recommend a clean install if possible
<holycow> koto, well of course, why bother doing something as insane as a windows like reinstall?
<holycow> koto, ignore ng, thats wrong
<holycow> ignore ng's comment i meant
<holycow> don't ignore ng :)
<jin002>  ?
<koto> Ng: why do you recommend a clean install
<holycow> koto, there is 0 benefit to a clean install
<excyberlabber> xualo, http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_change_resolution
<Toma-> clean install is ftw.
<djs_2_6> !korean
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, djs_2_6
<Ng> koto: if you're upgrading, especially through a development version, your system won't be the same as if you reinstall. I keep /home on a separate partition so I can easily blow away my / and have it be completely clean
<holycow> koto, ignore ngs comment here too
<holycow> thas wrong
<OmegaAlpha> lol
<redblade> What is corba?
<chromebuntu> oh my lord the official ubuntu mirror is slow.
<koto> Toma-: what does ftw mean?
<Toma-> for the win :)
<holycow> chromebuntu, well when you have 10 000 people sucking on the teet of main ubuntu mirrors, sure its bound to happen
<OmegaAlpha> why at boot screen do i have three different choices for Ubuntu.. really 6 but thats including safemode
<holycow> OmegaAlpha, because they are usefull
<koto> Toma- so your comment about clean install is positiv or negative? do you recommend clean install or not?
<holycow> koto, its neither, its wrong
<Toma-> i say clean
<OmegaAlpha> holycow, well one ends in -K7 and the other two in -386?
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - they are specific versions of the distro, dependant on processor architecture, etc...
<holycow> what djs_2_6 said
<OmegaAlpha> how did they get there.. when i first installed i could have sworn there was only one
<chromebuntu> holycow: only thing is, they all seem to go to the same box buried in the UK, so its bound to be slow.
<OmegaAlpha> am i and should i get rid of the others just so i have the one and it safe mode
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - There would have been at least 2 to begin with.  I bet you have an AMD processor, because that is what the -K7 is for...
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - LEAVE THEM!!!
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, ok i was just wondering if i added them somehow from installing different drivers...
<Ng> holycow: it's not wrong ;p
<holycow> it is
<excyberlabber> anybody know why some java swing breaks on ubuntu? ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<excyberlabber> aborting...
<excyberlabber> ./sdm.sh: line 54: 10722 Aborted                 java -Dhomedir=$SDM_HOME -Dpropdir=$SDM_PROP com.sun.sdm.SunDownloadManager $*
<excyberlabber> ERROR: Java interpreter reported a problem executing the program. Please, check the
<excyberlabber> ERROR: output log.
<Ng> holycow: it's undeniable that an upgraded system, especially via a devel branch, ends up different toa clean install
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, i just get confused on what one i should boot.. i randomly pick them now
<koto> Ng: why is this so?
<holycow> *sigh* whatever
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - The -386 is the base architecture for most modern processors.  The safe mode is obvious, and the -K7 would be there if you had an AMD processor.  Do you have an AMD processor?
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, yes
<Ng> koto: any number of reasons. apt is very good, but it's not perfect. I'm only talking about small differences here, but I like to keep my systems as clean as I can
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - What model?
<[blah] > how do I open the file browser?
<chromebuntu> Is there a way to tell dpkg/apt that libicu34-dev satisfies the dependency for libicu28-dev ?
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - open a terminal and type nautilus...
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, Athlon XP i think it was called
<[blah] > djs_2_6, is there no other way?
<Toma-> [blah] , click the Folder icon on your taskebat
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6,  1500+
<Toma-> *taskbar
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - You have a lot of ways, depending on your config...
<koto> Ng: but apt-get update will just pull the current packages, right? so the only thing which can go wrong are config files
<[blah] > okay and now how do I find my network shares?
<excyberlabber> [blah]  or the places menu if you're running gnome
<[blah] > thanx excyberlabber
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - That is the earliest version of the AXP, but the -K7 version in your booter would have software optimized for that specific subset of architecture...
<G0SUB> is it okay to dist-upgrade to dapper flight 4?
<Ng> koto: mostly, but to give you an example, when I went hoary->breezy I never got graphical bootups because nothing had ever bothered to install the newer version of grub to my MBR. Granted that's a tiny tiny thing and doesn't matter, but it means my install was slightly different to breezy, which annoys me. Like I said, it's just minor things
<chromebuntu> G0SUB: worked for me. But. Use at own risk etc etc.
<dapper-chrome> Is there a way to tell dpkg/apt that libicu34-dev satisfies the dependency for libicu28-dev ?
<G0SUB> chromebuntu: absolutely no glitches?
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, AXP?  Did i somehow put that -K7 version there?
<[blah] > when I open the network browser it asks me for a pw.  I type mine in and it rejects it.
<dapper-chrome> G0SUB: i've been using it for about 1 or 2 hours, and it has some glitches, yes. But it seems ok now.
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - AXP is short for Athlon XP, and you might have done a kernel upgrade...
<dapper-chrome> gnome seems stable at least.
<G0SUB> dapper-chrome: okay :) does XGL work for you?
<[blah] > I was able to browse my win network lastnight without any problems
<dapper-chrome> G0SUB: yes, after some screwing around
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - Is it asking for a keychain password, or a network password?
<koto> Ng: I see. so you just get updates of the old features. but you won't see new ones. but I could pull them manually (if I only new that they exist)
<G0SUB> dapper-chrome: heh, for example?
<[blah] > djs_2_6, I am not sure.
<dapper-chrome> G0SUB: had to install nvidia-glx, unmentioned in the howtos
<[blah] > I think it is a network password
<dapper-chrome> (I have an nvidia card)
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, i think i did... so is there a better preference for me.. k7 or 386?
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - better find out...
<G0SUB> dapper-chrome: I see ... any idea if it works on Intel 855GM?
<Ng> koto: it's still not that simple, you'll get a lot of them. I suppose the best thing to do would be to just upgrade and then only re-install if things are a bit weird/broken (which you're unlikely to notice I would think)
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha -  I just said, K7 is optimized for your processor, so that would make it the better choice...
<[blah] > djs_2_6, how would I?
<dapper-chrome> G0SUB: i would read around, I dont know. But it doesn't hurt to try; its very very easy to roll back.
<ali> what is the meaning of "Install in OEM mode"?
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - Try to log on again, and give us the message...
<G0SUB> dapper-chrome: okay, fine. /me will go for a dist-upgrade tonight. thanks !
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, yeah but having the earliest version threw me off thinking it wouldwork but have bugs since its older
<koto> Ng: I just don't want to go trough the hell of upgrading/reinstalling and loosing all my system config settings. I hated that with suse and redhat and that's why I currently use gentoo. but I'm tired of keeping my system up to date manually
<OmegaAlpha> djs_2_6, thanks for the info :)
<dapper-chrome> G0SUB: use the official mirror; my local jp mirror was missing packages
<djs_2_6> ali - http://business.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/11/15/2130234&tid=38&tid=2
<G0SUB> dapper-chrome: ok
<djs_2_6> OmegaAlpha - You are welcome
<[blah] > djs_2_6, 'You must log in to access blah@UBUNTU domain MSHOME'
<dapper-chrome> anyone know how to make dpkg satisfy dependencies artificially?
<dapper-chrome> I'm trying to compile the latest wine and its giving me grief
<djs_2_6> dapper-chrome - Don't you add a -f ?
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - That looks like a Network password.
* xualo if im using amd64 cpu its recomend it to use a distro with 64bit or the x86?
<dapper-chrome> djs_2_6: am using apt-get actually
<Ng> koto: then go for it ;)
<[blah] > why is it rejecting my password?
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - Are you using a user account that exists on the other computer?
<Ng> xualo: the x86 version will be easier for sure
<djs_2_6> dapper-chrome - -f ...
<Ng> xualo: things like java/codecs are much easier to get working
<ali> djs_2_6: th.x
<xualo> ohhh ok
<djs_2_6> ali - You are welcome
<[blah] > djs_2_6,  my username on my win box and ubuntu box are the same
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - And your password, too?
<[blah] > yes
<xualo> so its not recomend it at this moment to use 64bit distro then?
<[blah] > djs_2_6, I was able to browse my network yestarday without any problems
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - from that ubuntu pc?
<Ng> xualo: it's up to you, it's entirely possible to run a few 32bit things with a chroot, but if you want ease over any possible speed gain, go 32bit
<xualo> once all the software programs are finish for 64bit distro thats when i should use 64bit distro?
<[blah] > yes
<xualo> ahhhok
<djs_2_6> djs_2_6 - how are you getting to the file shares?
<cppnewbie> anyone greek in here? :S
<xualo> i get it
<xualo> cheers
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - how are you getting to the file shares?
<[blah] > cppnewbie, yes
<koto> Ng: so will I also be able to just upgrade my install with a new version of ubuntu using a CD image of the latest version?
<cppnewbie> ela :D
<cppnewbie> kala eida sto host oti egrafe panos dld
<[blah] > djs_2_6, its samaba, and Im open places -> network servers
<Antoine> Please can someone help me with IRC
<Stargazers>  /wc
<[blah] > cppnewbie, :)
<cppnewbie> :D
<Ng> koto: yeah, when you insert an ubuntu cd it should offer to upgrade
<cppnewbie> sto #ubuntu-gr den mpainei kaneis?
<Flash_Blizzard> hi all
<Flash_Blizzard> i love ubuntu
<Flash_Blizzard> :D:D
<koto> Ng: and this WON'T break my config files, right?
<Flash_Blizzard> bye
<[blah] > cppnewbie, mpeka ego twra.
<[blah] > djs_2_6, am I doing something wrong?
<xualo> anyone in here use cedega?
<Ng> koto: correct. just stick the cd in and ubuntu will notice it and start up synaptic to do the upgrade while you're logged in
<djs_2_6> [blah]  - everything sounds right...
<jin002> #ubuntu
<Antoine> Am I logged into Ubutu community and can someone please help me configure my IRC
<excyberlabber> I found the answer to my java question
<wizardjames> whats the chat ubuntu channel?
<theD3viL> why i cant use mplayer with xv'
<[blah] > how do I check the status of my samba?
<ablomen> [blah] : smbstatus ;)
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem... when i try to move a file into the mountpoint ~/Documents (/dev/hda8) a warning says me that there's enough space on device. But if I run "df -h" i can see that the used space on /dev/hda8 is only the 14%.So... what is the problem?
<wizardjames> whats the chat ubuntu channel?
<Alex_BO> wizardjames, it's this
<Ng> #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter :)
<wizardjames> thanks Ng
<incon> xgl question get is running on dapper work ok..... any terminal apps the will do this... have forground text not fades(says solid) with a translucent background ?
<djk_> how much memory does x.org usually use?
<wizardjames> hmm, me thinks the install of ubuntu when entering the username it should give a warning if you got a cap for the first part...
<Alex_BO> is there anybody who can help me?
<tbaa> How do I install mplayer with xvid/divx support?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell Alex_BO about ask
<hatake_kakashi> tbaa: if the version of mplayer you got from the repos does not support it, you will have to compile it from the source
<tbaa> ok thx
<Ng> djk_: that depends on what is running inside it
<lupz> hello, i've upgraded to dabber but the new kernel tells me that /dev/hdb1 doesn't exist.... any idea ?
<Alex_BO> hatake_kakashi, i've already asked
<tbaa> hatake_kakashi do you have any idea of ./configure options to support xvid?
<Alex_BO> Alex_BO HELLO!I've a problem... when i try to move a file into the mountpoint ~/Documents (/dev/hda8) a warning says me that there's enough space on device. But if I run "df -h" i can see that the used space on /dev/hda8 is only the 14%.So... what is the problem?
<MisterN> hi
<Ng> djk_: I'm running a few things like email and browsers and stuff and it's using about 86MB of RAM
<djk_> Ng: krusader, amarok, opera, konversation.. 76% of 1gb ram+1.3gb swap
<hatake_kakashi> Alex_BO: you meant there is not enough space? check to see how big the file is and check to see how much space you do have exactly remanining
<neosc> I just got some mandrake pakages .. ending with .tar.bz2 ... can i install them on ubuntu?
<neosc> i also have some rpms
<Ng> djk_: how are you measuring the memory usage?
<hatake_kakashi> tbaa: I presume you need to get the dev packages for those respectively before doing so and then let configure detect it. The output of configure script at the end will tell you what it can and can't support
<Ng> djk_: (chances are it's misleading you)
<lupz> hello, i've upgraded to dapper but the new kernel tells me that /dev/hdb1 doesn't exist.... any idea ?
<djk_> Ng: top
<neosc> I just got some mandrake pakages .. ending with .tar.bz2 ... can i install them on ubuntu? i also have some rpms
<ChocoPanda> awoo
<amphi> djk_: how muc is buffers and cache?
<ChocoPanda> anyone?
<hatake_kakashi> neosc: wouldn't recommend it, but you can if you insist, just that the support maybe limited for it
<neosc> how do i?
<neosc> hatake
<ChocoPanda> er... anyone know how can i get online with ubuntu?
<Alex_BO> hatake_kakashi, for example... if I try to move a 6 byte text file to /dev/hda8 it says me "No space left on device"
<djk_> amphi: buffers 4788k cached 67700
<hatake_kakashi> lupz: where exactly is the destination mount point for it?
<Ng> djk_: ok, ignore the %MEM column and the VIRT column - RES is the amount of actual RAM its using
<neosc> choco what kinda connection do you have .. ethernet?
<lupz> hatake_kakashi: in fstab ?
<neosc> or modem
<hatake_kakashi> neosc: there's information scattered on internet on howto extract the files, check whats inside, if they are sources, you maybe able to compile it, if its just binaries, it may work
<Ng> djk_: X will have at least one, if not two, maps of your graphics card's RAM, which gets included in some figures, making it look like it's sucking up hundreds of MB when really it's not
<ChocoPanda> yeha
<djk_> Ng: Res is at 773m.. still a bit too much
<ChocoPanda> ethernet
<amphi> djk_: if you hit M in top, it will sort the processes by mem usage
<ChocoPanda> i need to open a gateway to a certain ip...
<lupz> hatake_kakashi: /dev/hdb1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<hatake_kakashi> Alex_BO: I presume there is something wrong with the buffer or something?
<neosc> I can open them in archive manager and view the files..
<Alex_BO> hatake_kakashi, how can i see that?
<neosc> which do i run to install
<GNAM> Upstream Version Freeze
<GNAM> .
<neosc> choco.. enter the numbers in system>administration>networking.. and click activate
<Ng> djk_: if the RES column says 773m then it is actually using 773mb of ram, which does seem unreasonably high. perhaps one of the clients you are using is leaking pixmaps into it :/
<hatake_kakashi> lupz: I presume the (hdx,x) label is incorrect in the grub config. Where x marking is, is where the numbers are supposed to be
<lupz> hatake_kakashi: the breezy kernel boots..
<hatake_kakashi> Alex_BO: not sure exactly, but try unmounting it and remounting it again.
<lesshaste> can any tell me what errors like this mean (from dmesg)
<hatake_kakashi> lupz: but you get kern_panic because the file is not found?
<lesshaste> APIC error on CPU0: 04(40)
<djk_> Ng: which clients are you referring to?
<lesshaste> time.c: Lost 13 timer tick(s)! rip 0x823d49b)
<lesshaste> time.c: Lost 15 timer tick(s)! rip default_idle+0x36/0x80)
<lupz> hatake_kakashi: it stops the boot process saying that /dev/hdb1 doesn't exist
<Alex_BO> hatake_kakashi, i've already done it.it didn't work
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: disable local apic at boot... edit your grub config to have apic=off or something
<hatake_kakashi> err nolapic
<hatake_kakashi> lupz: what sort of fs is it on and what sort of arch are you on?
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: hmm...
<hatake_kakashi> Alex_BO: what if you 'touch' a file with zero bites and start filling some details in it?
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: what does it mean?
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: what is broken?
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: its an issue with Advanced Programmable Interface Controller or something, google it
<lupz> hatake_kakashi: i386 and ext3
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: I tried a web search with no luck
<Ng> djk_: krusader, amarok, opera, konversation..
<ChocoPanda> nah...
<ChocoPanda> aint working
<ChocoPanda> cant even go google
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: s/interface/interrupt I believe ;)
<hatake_kakashi> lupz: hmm odd
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: meh
<ChocoPanda> um...where  do i check how much disk space is there on my hdd?
<Alex_BO> hatake_kakashi, alex@alex:~/Documents$ touch fool
<Alex_BO>                           touch: cannot touch `fool': No space left on device
<hatake_kakashi> ChocoPanda: df -h
<Alex_BO> hatake_kakashi, IT'S CRAZY!!!
<Ng> Alex_BO: could you put the output of "df -h" and "mount" in a pastebin?
<djk_> Ng: mmh, how can i figure out what the problem is?
<Alex_BO> Ng, yes, of course
<delta> Hi. Are there any maintener here?
<mcphail> Alex_BO: have you run out of inodes on the mount point (multiple tiny files?)
<synth> i hate md.
<synth> hate hate hate md
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: I'm sure if you search the words for 'APIC error on CPU0: 04(40)' without the quotes, you will get some response
* synth cant wait for his 3ware card
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: thx
<Alex_BO> mcphail, i can't understand...do you mean the typology of the ext2 filesystem? for small,normal, big or extra big files?
<Ng> djk_: there's a tool called pmap that can show you all of the memory maps a process has, so you can get a better idea of why it's so crazy, but it's not an especially friendly tool ;)
<ChocoPanda> um... where do i enter df -h?
<ChocoPanda> where's gnome?
<df> here
<delta> when a lib is updated?
<df> -h
<df> :)
<Alex_BO> Ng, mcphail, hatake_kakashi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8861
<Ng> ChocoPanda: in a terminal. applications->accessories->terminal
<mcphail> Alex_BO: you can set the number of inodes depending on what you are using them for. If you've set a small number but have lots of small files, they could be used up before you run out of disk space. Unlikely, though.
<ChocoPanda> ah found iyt
<ChocoPanda> the networking still isnt working though...
<Alex_BO> mcphail, i remember that i set the inode for big files
<mcphail> Alex_BO: then you might have used them up
<Alexi5> does ubuntu have any program that can open rar
<Alexi5> file
<Ng> djk_: also have a look at xrestop
<Alex_BO> mcphail, how can i change the inode?
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: still doesn't tell me what it means sadly
<mcphail> Alex_BO: looking at what you've pasted, i don't think that is the problem
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: try
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: try 'APIC error'
<ChocoPanda> um... im a newbie linux user here, i remember having partitioned my hdd into 2, where is the other one?
<djk_> Ng: thanks
<Alex_BO> mcphail, and so?
<ChocoPanda> the place where i stored my stuff... um, where do check?
<Alex_BO> mcphail, i try to reboot now
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: ok.. do you know the answer by the way?
<hatake_kakashi> Alexi5: winrar for linux (cmd line only) and/or p7zip
<mcphail> Alex_BO: nevertheless, I think you can try increasing the number of inodes without destroying data. You'd need to scour the man pages for mke2fs though.
<Alexi5> are there any gui rar apps
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: no, but you can disable it to prevent CPU spin downs, somewhat uncommon on uniproc computers
<hatake_kakashi> Alexi5: Ark
<hatake_kakashi> Alexi5: and file-roller
<tortoise> how can i install ubuntu on a computer that will not boot from cd? I have looked around the 'net , but nothing has worked so far :(
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: thx
<hatake_kakashi> Alexi5: but you still need unrar from rarlabs to be installed, etc to take advantage of it on those GUI frontends
<marius_> Somebody here that got whine?
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: could it be that you also may have a buggy BIOS, etc?
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: always possible.
<lesshaste> hatake_kakashi: I tend to blame the kernel normally...
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: I mean on uniproc, that seems a little odd
<tortoise> all i have is a USB cd and the bios wont boot from usb or cd.
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: you have the latest (non vanilla) kernel builds
<ChocoPanda> tortoise : go get a new cdrom or borrow one from a friend
<julianR> hi - can anyone point me where to go for help on logging in to ubuntu wiki?
<ChocoPanda> that's what i did lol
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: update your BIOS
<Quinch> Can someone tell me how to download Mozilla plugins? Flash and ActiveX specifically.
<tortoise> ChocoPanda, iit is a tablet pc
<Alex_BO> mcphail, noooooo!!!it didn't work
<hatake_kakashi> lesshaste: personally I never seen that on uniproc computers, that seems to be a little more of the case with non uniproc computers where their sync, etc maybe an issue
<ChocoPanda> aw darn
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, i have the latest bios
<marius_> Somebody here that got whine?
<tortoise> it is a fujitsu tablet
<ChocoPanda> oh yeah... my connection~ still doesnt work
<ChocoPanda> and where do i set the homepage for firefox anyway?...
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: and it can boot up winxp install cd fine?
<Quinch> ChocoPanda, under "Tools".
<Quinch> Chocopanda, Sorry, I lie, "Edit - Preferences".
<tortoise> hatake , i had a friend help with that a long time ago, but he has since gone away
<mcphail> Alex_BO: what didn't work?
<Alex_BO> the reboot
<Alex_BO> mcphail, the problem continues
<mcphail> did you change anything before the reboot?
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: just a curious factor that maybe either the burn wasn't successful and/or the drive is very picky
<Alex_BO> mcphail, no
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi , he made some sort of special boot disk or something
<mcphail> Alex_BO: a reboot doesn't solve anything in itself
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: uh huh.. that you may have a fair bit of issues with
<Alex_BO> mcphail, :-)
<mcphail> Alex_BO: this isn't Windows
<Alex_BO> mcphail, :)
<tortoise> hatake, i am feeling that
<Alex_BO> mcphail, so?
<tortoise> there must be SOME way to get this thing to start from a boot floppy , right?
<mcphail> Alex_BO: have a read at the man page for mke2fs. There might be something about changing the number of inodes in there.
<Quinch> Can someone tell me where to look for Mozilla plugins?
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: I assume so, if your friend did that, then yes, however it would be a bit of a pain to try and get it from floppy to read it via cdrom
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: I mean in such a way that floppy is to be used to boot the cdrom
<Alex_BO> mcphail, do you advice me to make a backup before this operation?
<mcphail> Alex_BO: absolutely
<darth> hello
<Alex_BO> mcphail, okay
<Alex_BO> mcphail, do you think that it would be the resolution for my problem?
<tortoise> hatake, i read that i can have a boot floppy to start the computer with USB cd support, and then run the ubuntu install. BUT, i have had no luck doing this
<darth> i was wondering if there was a quick way to get apache, mysql and php via apt???
<mcphail> Alex_BO: don't know. I'm no guru
<ChocoPanda> internet connection.. does not exist... sob..
<Alex_BO> mcphail, ok.thank you however
<mcphail> Alex_BO: good luck
<ablomen> darth: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-common
<IanDoh> can someone help me?
<darth> thankyou
<IanDoh> i want to get some ubuntu CD's
<ablomen> darth: any time, good luck
<mcphail> Alex_BO: another thing to check - there are ways of implementing quota in linux. I haven't used them and can't advise, however.
<IanDoh> im doing a confence about Linux
<IanDoh> and i would like to give them out
<IanDoh> there are over 300 people though
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: yeah, your choice seems to be somewhat very limited there, I assume you don't have built-in cdrom?
<ChocoPanda> er... how do i get online?
<IanDoh> can i get them?
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, not built in, it is a tablet
<ChocoPanda> what's a tablet?
<IanDoh> i need to know something about shipit
<tortoise> ChocoPanda ,  http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?ei=UTF-8&fr=sfp&p=fujitsu%20stylistic
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: well I don't know, your choices seems very very bleak, the only way I can see out is to write to the manufacturer asking for better support I suppose?
<Quinch> ChocoPanda: Think of a mousepad with a pencil instead of a mouse. Useful for digital art.
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, i loathe the manufacturer for doing this
<ChocoPanda> ooo cool
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, my friend had created a boot floppy that enabled the usb cdrom, is there no way i can use something like that with ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: unfortunately, that's what you get with pre-built equipments, unless if you are daring to go for various other hacks that maybe floating around and if not lucky may cause your tablet to no longer operate
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: you said before that it didn't work
<ChocoPanda> anyone to help with my  connection thingy?
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, i said that what I tried didnt work, my friend got it to work
<xualo> which video card work better on linux ati or nvidia?
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: well.. I wonder what sort of options you get when you load up the floppy from there
<hatake_kakashi> xualo: nvidia
<xualo> ohh ok
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, i am not a computer guru, all i know is , this computer only will boot from HDD or floppy.
<xualo> any nvidia card?
<CoolKast> how can i browse through windows shared folders from my ubuntu machine on a lan?
<tortoise> xualo, nvidia driver support is better than ati
<IdleOne> how can I check what type of ram I have?
<xualo> cool
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: I suppose you can try it again, if it does not work, try to talk to your friend about it. I presume in worst case scenario, where he only knows how to do it for windows, then you maybe stuck with having to poke around again
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: 'free'
<xualo> i might have to buy an nvidia coz the games i play on linux work too crap on my ati card
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  not the amount I want type . I have an old machine here
<hatake_kakashi> CoolKast: you need smbclient and smbfs. but I think if you type in 'smb:/' it may also work without having to install any extra files
<Alexi5> so therefore edubuntu is good for kids
<ablomen> xualo: buying nvidia cards is always a good thing ;)
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: ahh what type? I doubt it.. what sort of CPU is it?
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, i know that he got the computer to boot from floppy able to see the usb cd rom, then he just started XP setup...but i dont know how to do the boot disk
* thegladiator is back
<Quinch> How do I execute a shell script?
<IdleOne> its a P2 233Mhx hatake_kakashi
<Alexi5> ati cards have good gpus but crappy drivers
<CoolKast> hatake_kakashi:if i uderstand correct i need the ip of the windows pc, but my network is dhcp, is there a option to do this automatically?
<tortoise> Alexi5 , amen
<hatake_kakashi> tortoise: there are guides for it on the internet, I think bootdisk.com is one
<xualo> doesnt matter which brand? xfx or leadtech any brand should work fine?
<ChocoPanda> ugh... cant.. connect.. to... the net...
<tortoise> hatake_kakashi, thanks i will look
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: slot 1 or socket type?
<Quinch> Must... talk... like... William... Shatner....
<ablomen> Quinch: "chmod 755 theshelscript" then (if your in the same folder) "./theshellscript"
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  beats me
<Alexi5> has anyone here ever played unreal tournament on ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> CoolKast: CoolKast you don't need to know the IP of your windows box
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  how do I tell the difference?
<ablomen> xualo: yeah it doesnt mather
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: I assume its most likely on SD-RAM
<ablomen> xualo: as long as its a nvidia card
<Quinch> Ablomen: Oy.... alright. What's all that stuff mean, anyhow?
<xualo> ChocoPanda ugh... cant.. connect.. to... the net...<---- how come are you using irc then?
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  this box is atleast 6 years old if not older
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: when you open the case up, if you see slot 1, there will be a black catridge sitting in it with Intel Pentium 2 words written on it. otherwise its socket. but I presume in most cases it uses SD-RAM
<CoolKast> hatake_kakashi: those two are installed but when i enter: nautilius smb:/  a password prompt comes up?
<ablomen> Quinch: the first command is to set the permisions right and the second one is to run the actual script ;)
<Quinch> Ablomen: Thanks.
<hatake_kakashi> CoolKast: try and clear the username and then hit Continue or something
<ablomen> Quinch: any time
<theD3viL> why i can use Xv in mplayer or cant test (multimedia selector) ?
<ChocoPanda> er... 22gbs on my hdd is missing, how do i locate it?
<tommi^> Hi. Is it a feature or bug that when you open the volume control panel by one click to change volume, click on the plus button, drag the mouse away from plus button and after that release the mouse button that the volume scrolls to full?
<CapSoft> lo guys
<marius_> tommi thats not a bug
<CapSoft> how is dapper?
<marius_> its a feature
<thegladiator> dapper is buggy
<GNAM> until april
<marius_> Hhahallo
<thegladiator> i mean if you can adjust with crashing boxes , you can go for dapper
<tommi^> Okay, it just suprised me when I did it by accident
<hatake_kakashi> tommi^: its a feature to me as well, running on Breezy
<CapSoft> april ok :)
<Alexi5> when did ubuntu burst on to the scene
<CoolKast> hatake_kakashi: thx that works
<CapSoft> thanks for the info GNAM and thegladiator
<hatake_kakashi> CoolKast: np
<thegladiator> Alexi5, 2004 I guess
<Alexi5> i believe red hat ,suse and the other never saw it coming
<CapSoft> i just wanted to say to all the contributers that ubuntu ROCKS!!!! :D
<thegladiator> www.ubuntu.com  ----> http://distrowatch.com
<tommi^> Alexi5: for me, about a year ago
<thegladiator> Alexi5, its not that they didnt see it cmonig or something , they did the work very well
<CapSoft> running on 5.10 here
<Alexi5> i started using it yesterday
<thegladiator> Alexi5, how did you lke it ?
<Alexi5> its great
<Alexi5> stable
<Alexi5> no confusing with dependencies
<thegladiator> yepp
<ao> i just installed unbuntu, and i still haven't figured out how to install my soundblaster 64 awe soundcard. It hasn't even recognize the hardware yet
<armedking> Someone know how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8864 each time i install software lilypond-data comes out with this error. I tryed removing it but when i install someting it reinstalled lilypond-data.
<lupz> hello, the problem seems to be that udev on boot doesn't create the device of my root filesystem... so i get ALERT! /dev/hdb1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell! any idea ?
<thegladiator> i was advised by albacker_gone to use ubuntu
<thegladiator> and he was not mistaken
<thegladiator> i swithced from fedora to my favourite debian
<tommi^> I just can't wait for the next version of Gnome. It seems it's going to the right direction. I just hope that Evolution get's better - it seems like it's bit frozen. For example I'd love to export my free/busy and possibly my full calendar to internet over ssh as nicely html formatted.
<Alexi5> fedora looked good but when instaling software from yum can be a headache because sometimes it does download some of the dependecies
<hatake_kakashi> Alexi5: that's the same thing with apt-get, what are you talking about
<Quinch> How do I find out where an application has been installed?
<Alexi5> i meant it doesn't
<hatake_kakashi> Alexi5: it does
<thegladiator> Quinch, synaptic shows the installed packages
<thegladiator> Quinch, all packet manager shows and some of them appears in the menu
<mcphail> lupz: i've had this issue with usb drives and all udev-using distros
<dorel> im seeing that there's a beta version i can download of the new ubuntu
<dorel> Flight CD 4
<dorel> from what i read its equipped with novell's xgl/compiz which id like to test :)
<ufo> dorel: whats new on the flight4
<tommi^> There's only one thing with Linux packages that I really hate: removing them. You're left with tons of unused libraries and other software if you decide to test few programs.
<Quinch> TheGladiator: No, I mean the exact path where the application is installed. Specific example, I need to copy some files into Mozilla's "plugins" and "components" folders... but where are those?
<_jason> tommi^: deborphan might help
<ufo> dorel: do the filght4 have xgl packages?
<hatake_kakashi> Alexi5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8865
<dorel> ufo: some stuff like ekiga, gnome 2.14 and others but the most interesting is xgl
<thegladiator> Quinch, are you talking about real player ?
<dorel> ufo: i dont know. i thought i'd ask here before i go ahead and download it :P
<Quinch> TheGladiator: Flash, actually.
<lupz> mcphail: it is an ide drive though..
<thegladiator> Quinch, you can copy it to ./mozilla folder
<theD3viL> why i can use Xv in mplayer or cant test (multimedia selector) ?
<tommi^> _jason: thanks, I didn't knew about it
<thegladiator> Quinch, create a folder called plugin and as far as I know component directory is same in this case
<mcphail> lupz: i know, but sounds like the sam problem: need to access the device before udev sets it up
<thegladiator> Quinch, plugins under ./mozilla
<Quinch> TheGladiator: All right... I'll try that.
<mcphail> lupz: i'd file a bug for this one
<ufo> dorel: i know it got xorg7 but does it have xgl packages... but they should not be so difficult to install
<thegladiator> Quinch, Firefox will also take it from there ..yepp
<Quinch> TheGladiator: Actually, I found it... via file search. Obvious solution, really.
<Toma-> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<lupz> mcphail: what should i do to workaround ?
<dorel> ufo: check this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<dorel> ufo: and this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<dorel> ahhh Toma beat me to it i see :)
<Toma-> ;)
<ufo> dorel: i have only console at the moment :)
<mcphail> lupz: i think you can edit the init scripts to do a "wait" while udev gets itself together. Beyong my abilities I'm afraid.
<lupz> mcphail: well the problem is that it doesn't mount it at all..
<arnoud> hallo
<mcphail> lupz: yes, but you can edit them using a live cd for example
<arnoud> nog hollanders hier?
<lupz> mcphail: i'm quite sure that the problem has been with the dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper.. should i check the state of some packages?
<thegladiator> can someone tell me a good image hosting site? to upload my screenshot ?
<lupz> mcphail: the breezy kernel boots flawlessy so i think that udev isn't correctly updated
<mcphail> lupz: sure. Just be aware that dapper isn't ready yet. if this is you main box, use breezy
<thegladiator> arnoud, hey
<ufo> ufokiller: you want to kill me :(
<arnoud> hi
<amphi> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<arnoud> R U Dutch?
<lupz> mcphail: well yes, i'm ready to have some problems...
<lupz> mcphail: anyway any suggestion ?
<amphi> arnoud: no ;)
<thegladiator> noo :(
<arnoud> Ok
* DjDarkman nincs itt vagyis itt van ,de van douga :D
<arnoud> I'm Dutch, and newbie for Ubuntu
<mcphail> lupz: i honestly think this is a udev problem. Google your error message and you'll get plenty of hits
<thegladiator> great , askway if you have any questions
<brainiac_ghost> downloading dapper flight 4
<brainiac_ghost> :D
<stelki> Hello, can I in some way leave out new kernel images from the software update tool in ubuntu?
<ao> i just installed unbuntu, and i still haven't figured out how to install my soundblaster 64 awe soundcard. It hasn't even recognize the hardware yet
<lupz> mcphail: a does not exist error is quite difficult to google :)
<amphi> arnoud: just new to ubuntu, or to linux in general?
<arnoud> I will as soon as I stumble on probs!!!!!
<stelki> so I dont accidently install a new one
<mcphail> lupz: i've googled it before
<arnoud> New 2 linux in general
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: is it coming with xgl/compiz on it?
<Quinch> Okay, Flash is installed... now for ActiveX....
<brainiac_ghost> dorel, YES
<brainiac_ghost> :D
<thegladiator> i was new as well like a month or 2 back
<thegladiator> gr8 Quinch
<lupz> mcphail: i'm trying thanks :)
<pm> Quinch what do you need activex for?
<brainiac_ghost> bbl
<arnoud> I was wondering how to install an ATI driver into Ubuntu
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: leet :) which video card do i need for that?
<Quinch> PM, trying to run CoH under WINE.
<brainiac_ghost> dorel, a nvidia one
<brainiac_ghost> :P
<iceloki> hi, xorg 7.0 does not start with fglrx driver on dapper latest installed
<brainiac_ghost> probably a 6x00
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: alright :P
<iceloki> anybody meet this problem?
<amphi> arnoud: is your card supported by the free xorg driver?
<amphi> arnoud: if you're not sure, 'man radeon' without quotes in a terminal would tell you
<arnoud> Ok, where can i find that terminal?
<arnoud> it is an ASUS 9500 card or something like that
<brainiac_ghost> i hate cables that are impossible to get in
<Quinch> Arnoud, Try the launcher-accessories-Terminal
<Quinch> What's the official term for Ubuntu's "Start Menu" button anyway?
<amphi> arnoud: lspci in a terminal will give you the name of your video card
<thegladiator> ubuntu foot mayb ?
<thegladiator> its callde the Menu
<thegladiator> catually and that image is called ubuntu foot - logo I guess
<marius_> does somebody have wine?
<marius_> !tell about wine
<arnoud>  radeon  is a Xorg driver for ATI RADEON based video cards.  It contains
<arnoud>        full support for 8, 15, 16 and 24 bit pixel  depths,  dual-head  setup,
<arnoud>        flat  panel, hardware 2D acceleration, hardware 3D acceleration (except
<arnoud>        R300 and IGP series cards), hardware  cursor,  XV  extension,  Xinerama
<arnoud>        extension.
<marius_> !tell whine
<marius_> !tell wine
<amphi> arnoud: don't paste lots of stuff in here please
<marius_> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<arnoud> srry
<eedge> Just installed 5.10 on my laptop with an Intel Pro wireless mini pci card...
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell arnoud about paste
<eedge> tried to follow the ipw2200 guide, now its fuggered :P
<amphi> eedge: ipw2200?
<marius_> wine?!
<marius_> !wine
<eedge> yes, see here amphi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<marius_> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<eedge> now ubuntu dodesn
<eedge> doesn't even recognise i have a wireless adapter.
<eedge> not good.
<amphi> eedge: it worked outta the box here, although the gui config thing seems to have no way of setting up an adhoc network, so I had to do it in an xterm with iwconfig
<arnoud> OK I found the terminal and I looked up the card
<arnoud> what now?
<amphi> eedge: do have some bios hotkey to enable/disable the card there?
<eedge> yeah, I didn't realise it worked out of the box... and now I've screwed it up :)
<eedge> I don't think so.
<theD3viL> why i can use Xv in mplayer or cant test (multimedia selector) ?
<eedge> I think I've just messed up the modules and such.
<[blah] > Im sharing a folder on this pc via smb, but when I try to connect to it through windows it asks for a username and pw.  How do I make it so it does not ask?
<eedge> lol
<amphi> eedge: does lsmod show the ipw2200 module loaded?
<eedge> amphi, no it doesn't.
<amphi> eedge: does modprobe ipw2200 work?
<ao> can anyone help me out
<eedge> FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.
<eedge> :)
<xualo> anyone in here has system on raid?
<amphi> eedge: it was removed by your abortive attempts to build a module from source? ;)
<eedge> Yup :)
<amphi> eedge: you could get the distro one back by doing apt-get install --reinstall <your_kernel_package>
<eedge> how do I find out what my kernel package is>?
<amphi> eedge: do uname -r to see what version, and do apt-cache search kernel to find the exact package name
<marius_> heeey... How do i install wine?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell marius_ about wine
<marius_> gnomefreak
<marius_> the website is down
<gnomefreak> :(
<amphi> eedge: actually, apt-cache search '^kernel' will be better
<xualo> anyone in here has a system with raid?
<Cainus> hey...does anyone know if there's a way to turn off the firewall altogether?
<tommi^> Oh I hate the 1.0 firefox which comes with breezy :(
<gnomefreak> marius_: you do know the first "link" needs to be added to your sources.list than run sudo apt-get upddate
<gnomefreak> update
<marius_> kk
<theD3viL> why i can use Xv in mplayer or cant test (multimedia selector) ?
<marius_> There is it installed when i done it?
<lijin> anyone here uses ubuntu on iMac G3?
<eedge> sorry, what exactly am I looking for from apt-cache search '^kernel'
<gnomefreak> marius_: run sudo apt-get update after you added the repo to your list than sudo apt-get install whatever wine you want
<gnomefreak> or use synaptic
<marius_> ehh huh?
<marius_> apt-get install wine ??
<gnomefreak> marius_: did you add the repo to your sources.list file?
<marius_> the repo?
<sovin> I am trying to use the cmd sudo apt-get install java-package but i get the error: 'Couldn't find package.'
<eedge> amphi, sorry, what exactly am I looking for from apt-cache search '^kernel'
<gnomefreak> marius_: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list file deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<thegladiator> sovin, did you follow from !restricted ?
<thegladiator> !restricted
<vader> sovin, try sudo apy-get install j2re
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<amphi> eedge: a kernel package for the kernel you are currently running
<chrishan> my god!
<amphi> eedge: which uname -r will show you
<sovin> i'll try that; thanks.
<catfox> any ideas how i can load the keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps/mac ?
<amphi> chrishan: why has he forsaken you? ;)
* gnomefreak brb
<marius_> gnomefreak yeah and i synaptic its installed
<catfox> i get lots of xmodmap:  unknown command on line mac-uk
<gnomefreak> ok marius_ good
<eedge> ok, hold on...
<marius_> then what?
<marius_> gnome afther the apt-get
<gnomefreak> <<doesnt use wine but iirc the command would be wine file.exe
<marius_> so?
<whyameye> anybody know of a USB 2.0 hub that works in ubuntu? I just bought a d-link that doesn't...
<lupz> some mirrors of the flight-4 of dapper ?
<lupz> iso i mean
<sovin> vader: if i'm trying to install the java sdk, do i replace j2re with jsdk?
<marius_> kk
<gnomefreak> sovin: yes
<amphi> eedge: didja find it?
<sovin> k
<gnomefreak> sovin: you can install them both but sdk should have the runtime enviorn ment
<krz_> is there any way to change the right click menu of mplayer? the text looks horrible
<eedge> no, I didn't... uname -r shows 2.6.12 and I don't seen an 2.6.12 packages.
* gnomefreak still going to have a smoke
<vader> gnomefreak, I am having one sitting here
<sovin> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sovin> !java-package
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovin
* sovin scrolls up
<catfox> any ideas how i can load the keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps/mac ?
<amphi> catfox: loadkeys I believe
<catfox> amphi, thanks i'll have a go
<eedge> amphi, no, I didn't... uname -r shows 2.6.12 and I don't see an 2.6.12 packages. Closest I see is 2.6.11
<lupz> some mirrors of the flight-4 iso of dapper ?
<thegladiator> hey guys my screen shot ; tell me if you like it
<thegladiator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8868
<rics> Hi all
<MasterC> hi
<Alexi5> hello
<vader> Seveas, I am having a problem, my system slows right down and even a reboot don't help it. I have tried ps aux and it gets a little better when I kill both evolution. but still really bad. any suggestions?
<rics> Hey, show can I set the www of apache to be a directory on my home here in Ubuntu 5.10?
<sovin> gladiator: its pretty cool.
<thegladiator> thanks sovin
<amphi> eedge: did you build your kernel yourself?
<pinko> I like michael palin
<amphi> eedge: I'm not on ubuntu ATM, so I can't check any of this stuff
<amphi> rics: edit DocumentRoot in httpd.conf
<MasterC> I am trying to install vncserver on dapper drake manually, beacause the package is broken. is vncserver tightvnc?
<rics> amphi, where is it in the filesystem? I'm lost.
<eedge> heh, no I didn't build the kernel myself...
<sethk> MasterC, tightvnc is one of the vncserver releases
<amphi> vader: top would show you what's eating your processor
<MasterC> sethk: so I have to install tightvnc?
<eedge> I just updated from 5.04 to 5.10 and my kernel is 2.6.12-10-386
<vader> top? amphi what is that?
<sethk> MasterC, there are several to choose from.  that one is a good as any
<MasterC> okay :)
<amphi> eedge: try COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep kernel perhaps
<sethk> MasterC, I don't like vnc much, but from what I've heard tightvnc is a good distro of vnc
<pinko> top isn't very good at that, really
<eedge> ok, I'll try
<xualo> eedge I just updated from 5.04 to 5.10 and my kernel is 2.6.12-10-386<--- thats not the latest kernel version tho...
<Alexi5> linux is the best surf board
<Alexi5> no viruses
<eedge> maybe my update wasn't very good...
<eedge> lol
<amphi> pinko: huh? if you sort by processor usage it is; of course it doesn't show disk i/o per process
<lijin> GLADIATOR: where was the background photo taken?
<MasterC> sethk: I neet it for screen recording
<MasterC> http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<sethk> MasterC, it's probably ok for that, although there are surely better ways
<sovin> lijin: i think america; maybe san francisco?
<amphi> rics: /etc/apache should be
<sovin> my guess
<rics> amphi, thanks man
<eedge> I didn't get any errors, and I followed the upgrade instructions from the wiki..
<xualo> i thing the latest kernel its 2.6.15 or something like that :S
<pinko> sometimes little processes are starting and stopping faster than top can notice them.
<amphi> rics: in general, config stuff is likely to be in /etc/progname
<vader> amphi, never mind figured it out when I ran it llol
<sovin> question: will i have to enable multiverse/universe to use sudo apt-get install java-package?
<MasterC> sethk: what are the better ways? tell me plz :)
<_jason> sovin: yes, it is in multi
<brainiac_ghost> gaim freezes my pc, i may have to try with 2.0 beta 2 but
<gnomefreak> eedge: lsb_release -a  that will tell you what version you are using
<brainiac_ghost> it is annoying
<MasterC> sethk: flash output would be nice
<brainiac_ghost> bbl
<marius_> How do i start a program again if i have closed it?
<MasterC> I know istanbull, but this ogg I think
<rics> amphi, great... :D Will remember this in the future. I'm learning how to use Linux. It's great"
<eedge> Release:        5.10
<sethk> MasterC, I would just capture the network traffic.  Everything that happens on an X display goes through a connection to port 6000
<eedge> ...
<amphi> rics: the 'introduction to linux' book at http://tldp.org/ might be of use to you
<MasterC> sethk: yes, but I want to have a video
<lijin> anyone here knows will the performance be obviously increased if I take a 686 kernel? i am using intel centrino
<eedge> well apparently I do have 5.10, but with an old kernel?
<MasterC> sethk: and I dont want t have such a big video
<sethk> MasterC, that just means you have to render it again.  But it is probably more complicated than you want to deal with.
<sovin> sovin@sov-m-bb:/$ sudo apt-get install java-package Reading package lists... Done
<sovin> Building dependency tree... Done
<sovin> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<MasterC> only 800*600
<eedge> how have I done that through upgrade.
<sethk> MasterC, if vnc does what you need, try it.
<MasterC> yes
<gnomefreak> eedge: kernel 2.6.12-10 is the lateset stable
<rics> amphi, :D Will take a look at it.
<sethk> MasterC, but it has such poor performance, I have my doubts about it capturing video
<ibu> hey
<marius_> amphi do you remeber me?
<marius_> MjhZ
<eedge> that would explain why I have 2.6.12-10 then, phew :)
<gnomefreak> sovin: you need multiverse enabled
<marius_> I found out what my problem was
<ibu> i need help with my powerpc livecd for 5.10
<eedge> It still doesn't explain why apt-cache search '^kernel'
<eedge>  doesn't have anything mentioning that kernel...
<gnomefreak> sovin: make sure its multiverse not backports that you have enabled
<eedge> all I need to know is how I restore the modules I've messed up.
<amphi> marius_: uhuh
<eedge> for ipw2200
<aleitner> xgl and compiz rock!!!! (;
<amphi> eedge: just reinstall your kernel package
<setrodox> i have a problem with compiling allegro4.2, as nobody was able to help me at #allegro and i nevre had that problem with any other linux distribution i thought i'd ask here
<amphi> eedge: try apt-cache search linux perhaps
<krz> whats an alternative to xmms?
<krz> i think it has been forked right?
<pinko> krz: xmms2
<setrodox> i get a "lib/unix/liballeg-4.2.0.so: undefined reference to `system_xwin'" at the end of compiling allegro
<xualo> xmms2???????
<ibu> im trying to boot up 5.10 liveCD for my PPC. whenever i boot it up on my iMac G5, it loads a black screen saying boot: so i leave it blank and press enter then when the openfirmware screen comes up, it stays there and won't go away. whatever i type won't show, and the iMac fan just goes loud
<amphi> eedge: if you've compiled your own kernel, building more recent ipw2200 drivers is pretty easy
<pinko> xualo: search the web.  ubuntu might not have it.
<setrodox> i never had that problem with other distributions
<sovin> gnomefreak: i haven't done anything of the sort of enabling for multiverse or backports -- only a dl of the java 1.5 sdk.  what topic would your recommend me researching to get on the right track?
<xualo> i didnt know there was xmms2 :S
<xualo> im gonna donwload it
<eedge> I havn't compiled my own kernel though! lol
* sovin is running a fresh install of Breezy
<setrodox> and i really need allegro 4.2...
<pinko> you get a choice of GUI, or no GUI, and i'm not sure which one is best
<pinko> still looking into it
<eedge> how will I recognise the kernel package, what will it be called?...
<amphi> eedge: it'll be called 'linux-$VERSION' I guess, or 'kernel-image-$VERSION'
<sethk> setrodox, find someone who already has it installed, get them to run ldd on it for you, which will list the shared libraries it needs.  See which one(s) you are missing
<amphi> eedge: did you try dpkg -l | grep kernel and dpkg -l | grep linux ?
<setrodox>  wouldn't i get a compiler error because when a -dev package is missing also the headers are missing?
<eedge> linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on 386.
<eedge> linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<setrodox> sethk?
<krz_> is there any way to change the right click menu of mplayer? the text looks horrible
<amphi> eedge: you might want to prepend COLUMNS=200 to those commands to see the full package names
<eedge> which do I want?
<amphi> eedge: you want the kernel package with the same version as your running kernel
<sovin> gnomefreak: oh, sorry -- just read your message above the last one; I'll look into enabling _multiverse_ then.  Thanks a bunch.
<eedge> oh yeah, I've got 386 installed.
<eedge> ok.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sovin about multiverse
<eedge> apt-get linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 then?
<ibu> im trying to boot up 5.10 liveCD for my PPC. whenever i boot it up on my iMac G5, it loads a black screen saying boot: so i leave it blank and press enter then when the openfirmware screen comes up, it stays there and won't go away. whatever i type won't show, and the iMac fan just goes loud
<gnomefreak> eedge: if you use synaptic it will be green and all you have to do is click reinstall
<gnomefreak> ibu: do you have another live cd?
<ibu> well i can burn another since i still have the .iso
<gnomefreak> ibu: well that may not help if the iso is not good
<djp> is it adviseable to not use backport repositories? i just wondered if using them would make upgrading problematic in the future?
<eedge> I can see it in synaptic, its green but I reinstall is grayed out!
<ibu> gnomefreak: ok then.. just incase ill try burning another one if it is good then i'll redownload if it doesn't work
<ibu> thanks
<gnomefreak> djp: they are not official and can cause issues
<gnomefreak> ibu: burn it very very slow
<ibu> ibu: 2x speed should i?
<gnomefreak> ibu: yes
<ibu> gnomefreak:*
<ibu> lol
<ibu> ok
<pinko> djp: not *that* problematic
<ibu> thx
<gnomefreak> eedge: im not sure why its greyed out
<hatake_kakashi> !tell ibu about enter
<djp> gnomefreak, thanks. what about universe? they are the only repos i was thinking of using. would they cause issues?
<djp> pinko, ok thanks.
<gnomefreak> djp: they should be fine
<djp> cheers gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> multiverse should be fine
<gnomefreak> backports are fine most of time
<eedge> its the only think I can't mark for reinstall,
<krz_> whats the package name for bmp ?
<eedge> grrrreat :)
<eedge> lol
<djp> great
<krz_> forked music player of xmms
<amphi> eedge: you got it to reinstall?
<eedge> no.
<eedge> its reinstall is grayed out in package manager.
* gnomefreak wonders if reinstalling the restricted mods package would help
<sethk> eedge, hm, you have to figure out why
<eedge> can I apt-get linux-image-2.6.10-5-386?
<krz_> anyone?
<eedge> no I can't, E: Invalid operation linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<marius_> !tgz
<ubotu> marius_: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> !info linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<mcphail> eedge: apt-get _install_
<hatake_kakashi> eedge: why would you want an older version of kernel?
<_jason> marius_: ?
<krz_> nobody knows?
<eedge> thats apparently the latest stable version?
<_jason> krz_: beep-media-player
<marius_> mozcontrol.tgz <-- how can i install that?
<krz_> thanks
<_jason> marius_: what is it?
<hatake_kakashi> 2.6.12-10-686
<hatake_kakashi> eedge: that seems to be the latest version, but ignore the 686 bit, thats for PII, etc
<marius_> _jason: mozcontrol.tgz <--- how do install that?
<_jason> marius_: I need to know what it is
<pinko> is it difficult to use an alternate xorg.conf?  I type xinit -- -config 2.conf and get a "cannot move old log file" error
<marius_> its to a .exe program called steam
<marius_> i have wine
* xualo anyone in here who use gnome netspeed applet?
<eedge> ok, thank you I'll install 2.6.12
<_jason> marius_: ah don't know anything about wine then, sorry
<marius_> kk
<hatake_kakashi> eedge: np
<hatake_kakashi> marius_: is this for a game or something?
<eedge> sorry, I allready do have 2.6.12-10
<eedge> cant  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<eedge> becuase it's allready installed.,
<eedge> how do I reinstall it?
<_jason> eedge: --reinstall
<hatake_kakashi> why would you want to?
<amphi> eedge: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<eedge> katake_kakashi, I've messed up the ipw2200 module.
<hatake_kakashi> eedge: ahh ok, well what _jason and amphi said
<krz_> how do you run bmp ?
<krz_> i just isntalled it
<_jason> krz_: applications menu > sound and video
<eedge> amphi, thanks reinstalling it :)
<eedge> I'll assume I should restart afterwards.
<amphi> eedge: then modprobe ipw2200 should work, and your card should lourish ;)
<gnomefreak> i thought i heard steam doesnt run on wine but not 100% sure since i dont use either
<hatake_kakashi> eedge: yes to use the kernel
<eedge> but, amphi, whats the GUI wifi configuration you were talking about earlier?
<eedge> I don't need to ad-hoc so it should make things easier.
<amphi> eedge: if it's the same kernel you're running, no need to reboot, just modprobe the damn module already ;)
<WarpZone> hello everybody, quick question
<krz_> _jason, bmp isnt there
<_jason> krz_: killall gnome-panel
<WarpZone> I'm a non-linux user trying to switch over, not super programming savvy, and Gentoo was just too frustrating tryuing to config
<WarpZone> think I'll have better luck with ubuntu?
<eedge> I still can't see the module with lsmod.
<pinko> WarpZone: yup.
<lounis> hi, I'm trying xgl+compiz on ubuntu but I dont understand why all is white, do you have this problem too?
<_jason> WarpZone: definitely
<dlmmlb> i have insert uid=gid=1000 into /etc/fstab. but i can't ls mounted system. what's wrong?
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: uid=1000,gid=1000
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, it's the same
<WarpZone> pink, is it still console-based? I don't want to rely too heavily on a GUI
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: check your uid and your gid to see if it matches
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell me about fonts
<krz_> _jason, killall gnome-panel does what?
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, yeah. i have type id.
<_jason> krz_: restarts gnome-panel
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: and you have checked that it matches?
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, sure.
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: which fs?
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, ntfs
<_jason> WarpZone: both options are there, you rely on what you want to.  It's great for beginners and experts alike
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: very odd, it worked for me.. try removing uid=1000,gid=1000 and replace it with umask=0000
<krz_> ahh thanks _jason  works like a charm
<WarpZone> _jason: alright, I'm off to give it a try. Thanks for the info :-P
<krz_> _jason, whenever i play an mp3 file. bmp just freezes. how come?
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, doesn't work
<_jason> krz_: only mp3's?
<krz_> _jason, yea
<krz_> so does xmms
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: paste your /etc/fstab onto pastebin, something isn't right at all, those both methods work
<_jason> krz_: how about totem?
<krz> _jason totem works
<marius_> i want to send a file from desktop to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<marius_> can any1 give me the cmd line?
<eedge> right, I restarted now the correct modules are running.
<hatake_kakashi> krz: its probably because of the extra packages/plugins you have installed
<eedge> amphi, how do I configure the connection then? Whats the gui configuration (my network isn't ad-hoc)
<_jason> krz: don't know, make sure you are using the right output method but it doesn't sound like that is it
<psYchotic> marius_, mv ~/Desktop/filename ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/.
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, have you recevied it yet?
<krz> hatake_kakashi so how should i fix this?
<psYchotic> hello, I wonder if someone could help me with a little problem I have. In scintilla based apps (SciTE, geany), when I try to input a " (double quote) I get a  (diaeresis) instead. I'm using the US international with dead keys keyboard layout, and I can get the double quotes inserted in basically any other program
<sorush20> how do I unload a module ?
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: copy the url from that part and paste it here
<amphi> eedge: I forget where exactly ;)
<amphi> eedge: or you can just use ifconfig and iwnconfig in a term ;)
<hatake_kakashi> krz: look at the plugins you have, disable any un-necesary ones, maybe that will work
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, maybe i will got be kicked
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, for flood
<hatake_kakashi> sorush20: modprobe -r <module>
<hatake_kakashi> !tell dlmmlb about pastebin
<eedge> ok, thank you. I'll try that.
<Lvip> :<
<graveson> just installed ubunu and upon first reboot and trying to login the system hangs any ideas
<amphi> eedge: do you have a router that has dhcp?
<_jason> graveson: what does it hang on?  brown screen?
<Lvip> I personally have a few questions, but I have one pressing issue; "X won't start!"
<graveson> jason : brown screen yes
<krz> hatake_kakashi someone said that it might be because xmms/bmp is using the default support, not mp3
<krz> or something like that
* brainiac_ghost wishes he had a better graphics card, XGL would rock
<_jason> graveson: how comfortable are you editing files and such in a terminal?
<eedge> yes.
<graveson> jason : i am comfortable with that
<eedge> I got as far as scanning for my router before.
<eedge> I found it, set the ssid
<hatake_kakashi> krz: odd, well I don't use bmp, and xmms works with w32codecs along with gstreamer-mad
<eedge> its open, so I tried to get dc
<_jason> graveson: okay, hit ctrl+alf+f1, does that get you to tty1?
<eedge> dhcp even
<eedge> and it couldn't.
<sovin> question: sudo is equal to a '#,' or root prompt, correct?
<eedge> I set the router to find the client by mac and static dhcp it to 193.168.0.100
<hatake_kakashi> sovin: more or less, sudo is making root run the application
<amphi> eedge: PM?
<gnomefreak> sudo -i will get you the #
<eedge> but thats when I messed up the modules.
<psYchotic> graveson, AND don't forget that with ALT+F7 you can go back
<graveson> jason : yes that gets me there ,but in a hang state i have to reboot and then type in ctrl-alt-f1 to go to the shell
<eedge> PM = yes
* elkbuntu agrees with brainiac_ghost, but then realises xgl would make her dizzy
<sovin> kakashi: k, thanks.
<brainiac_ghost> :D
<Lvip> Moo, how do I get X to work?
<Cainus> hey...anyone know how I can turn off the firewall stuff in ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> sovin: np
<_jason> graveson: okay, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the section referring to your video card.  Change the Driver to "vesa".  reboot
<Lvip> I just added "option "dri" "true"" in Section "Device" in /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<hatake_kakashi> Cainus: by default, theres no configuration set for firewall
<Lvip> To get direct rendering to work.
<dlmmlb> 001
<dlmmlb> 002
<dlmmlb> 003
<dlmmlb> 004
<dlmmlb> 005
<dlmmlb> 006
<graveson> jason : okay let me give that a try
<dlmmlb> 007
<Lvip> But yet glxinfo turns me down.
<dlmmlb> 008
<_jason> dlmmlb: stop
<dlmmlb> 009
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: er
<dlmmlb> 
<dlmmlb> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<dlmmlb> #
<krz> hatake_kakashi should i have an mp3 plugin in bmp?
<dlmmlb> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<dlmmlb> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<gnomefreak> dlmmlb: use pastebin
<Cainus> hatake_kakashi: seems like ports are being blocked though?  or am I wrong?
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gandm> cainus which firewall do you have?
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<dlmmlb> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda1       /media/winc     ntfs    uid=1000,gid=1000               0      $/dev/hda5       /media/wind     ntfs    umask=0000              0       0
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda6       /media/wing     ntfs    default         0       0
<_jason> ubotu: tell dlmmlb about pastebin
<Lvip> Too late.
<hatake_kakashi> krz: nfi
<dlmmlb> jesus
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell dlmmlb about pastebin
<dlmmlb> sorry
<Alex_BO> mcphail, hi!
<Lvip> :( This channel is no fun in irssi.
<Cainus> gandm: whatever the default one is... though now I'm not sure if there is a default one :)
<Alex_BO> mcphail, thank you!
<brainiac_ghost> hmm
<_jason> Lvip: how come?
<gnomefreak> lol Lvip how come
<hatake_kakashi> Cainus: no, do sudo iptables -L and paste it onto pastebin site
<Lvip> When people flood.
<Alex_BO> mcphail, i've modified the inode settings and now it works propely
<gandm> cainus: as I recall there isn't ;)
<krz> hatake_kakashi nfi?
<Alex_BO> mcphail, thank you so much
<brainiac_ghost> does dapper have a universe and multiverse?
<airmikey> i plug external drive in usb port ,  but not mounting ..help please
<Lvip> I have never been in such an active channel before.
<hatake_kakashi> krz: nfi
<gnomefreak> Lvip: this channel is no fun in any client will flooding
<gandm> cainus: but if you wanna try an easy one to set up, try "firestarter"
<krz> hatake_kakashi what does nfi mean?
<Lvip> I suppose.
<gnomefreak> brainiac_ghost: yes
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: there is something wrong with your setup
<Lvip> Nothing is fun when someone is flooding.
<_jason> Lvip: /ignore #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS, helps
<hatake_kakashi> krz: no fscking idea
<rhican> what's the default rootpw for the livecd?
<brainiac_ghost> gnomefreak, YAY
<Lvip> But I am still wanting X to work.
<Cainus> gandm: I have one between this box and the internet, so I don't really need one
<elkbuntu> Lvip, text usually doesnt fly past at 100lines/millisecond
<gnomefreak> brainiac_ghost: but it does not have backports
* brainiac_ghost is gonna go against the sticky and use it as a main desktop OS
<xualo> HOW DO I KNOW MY GTK VERSION?
<Lvip> :<
<_jason> xualo: fix your caps lock first
<gandm> so you don't seem to have a problem? ;)
<Lvip> I dunno if i just ignored everything or something.
<Cainus> hatake_kakashi: all of my rules are "(policy ACCEPT)"... without "DENY", does that mean nothing is blocked?
<xualo> how do i know gtk version?
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: paste the data from /etc/fstab onto the website (ubuntu.paste-nl.org), type your nick, and hit send, the address bar will change to a number appended to the end, copy and paste that here
<gnomefreak> xualo: apt-cache policy gtk
<Cainus> gandm: well azureus keeps whining about the p2p ports not being open
<xualo> thank you
<elkbuntu> should be gtk2 though
<Cainus> thought it was a firewall thing, but it appears not now
<hatake_kakashi> Cainus: more or less, like I said, there is no rules set for your firewall, unless if you ran some firewall script, etc. Otherwise no
<_jason> xualo: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<MrRio> i know this will probably lead to the imement untested-DEATH of my box but, how do I upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<hatake_kakashi> MrRio: its mentioned on the site
<gandm> Cainus: strange... are you sure that your hardware firewall is set-up correctly?
<Lvip> Pfft.
<xualo> it say this thing (root@linux:/# apt-cache policy gtk
<xualo> W: Unable to locate package gtk)
<MrRio> hatake_kakashi: the wiki?
<Lvip> I'll try it myself then.
<rhican> can you mount your drives using the livecd.
<rhican> ?
<hatake_kakashi> MrRio: probably
<brainiac_ghost> xualo, apt-cache policy gtk+
<hatake_kakashi> rhican: yes
<MrRio> hatake_kakashi: k. ta
<Cainus> gandm: yeah... I'm sure about that... had it working on this box before installing ubuntu
<gnomefreak> xualo: try it with the version as _jason said above
<dlmmlb> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<dlmmlb> #
<dlmmlb> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<dlmmlb> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<dlmmlb> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda1       /media/winc     ntfs    uid=1000,gid=1000               0      $/dev/hda5       /media/wind     ntfs    umask=0000              0       0
<gnomefreak> dlmmlb: use pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> xualo: apt-cache search gtk
<_jason> dlmmlb: ...
<dlmmlb> /dev/hda6       /media/wing     ntfs    default         0       0
<dlmmlb> don't work
<sovin> score! I got jsdk installed! Do I need the .deb or .bin file I made/downloaded on my desktop anymore or can I delete them?
<moonunit> could someone help me install a program, say chromium-0.9
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: you didn't follow my instructions fully
<dlmmlb> how it looks?
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: I'll pm you
<gnomefreak> dlmmlb: dont know its not in pastebin
<Lvip> How... do I get Direct Rendering to work on a Intel i810 Mobile Graphics Controller?
<_jason> sovin: you can delete it
<CoolKast> is it normal when i copy files over wlan at 54mbps synced with smb to a windows share i only get 200kBps?
<gandm> Cainus: As I'm a beginner myself what I would do is the following: get firestarter, cause it eases the pain in administer the firewall... you don't have to go through iptables and so on
<Lvip> Yes, I am on a laptop.
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: check your PM (Private Message)
<xualo> hatake_kakashi xualo: apt-cache search gtk<--------- wow!
<pm> im not his!!!!!
<Cainus> gandm: grabbing it...thanks
<_jason> xualo: apt-get moo, is more amazing
<gandm> Cainus: hope it helps
<moonunit> _jason, ive run into an installer that is a little foggy, got a minute?
<_jason> moonunit: sure, just ask
<xualo> lol lets see
<graveson> jason: that worked ,is the driver incorrect or not configured properly ?
<gnomefreak> oh thats sweet :)
<_jason> graveson: yeah, what card do you have?
<moonunit> _jason, http://www.reptilelabour.com/software/chromium/download.htm
<Cainus> gandm: you know of any servers that run by default on ubuntu that I could check?
<Lvip> Also; Why does my Ubuntu crash from time to time on my desktop?
<xualo> hahahahaha ----->apt-get moo
<hatake_kakashi> xualo: if you want to see which one you have installed, go dpkg --list| grep gtk
<xualo> cool
<xualo> thank you
<Cainus> gandm: I want to see if I can connect to this box at all from another on the network
<krz> does gdesklets use a lot of memory?
<xerophyte> How hard to learn php,perl,python and bash ??
<hatake_kakashi> xualo: np
<_jason> xerophyte: depends on how much you want to learn them
<CoolKast> is it normal when i copy files over wlan at 54mbps synced with smb to a windows share i only get 200kBps?
<moonunit> xerophyte, perl isnt too hard.
<xerophyte> _jason, to decent amount because ineed to hack few programs
<gandm> Cainus: would be quite difficult to do because you would only get the status of your hw firewall, no?
<_jason> xerophyte: bash is probably the one that will be the hardest, the other things there aren't too bad
<_jason> moonunit: what did you do?  just ./configure and make?
<hatake_kakashi> bash isn't that hard imo
<xerophyte> _jason,  perl i wanna hack webmin, python i use it for other scripts and cherrrypy, php  i wanna hack drupal, vtiger, oscommerce and other php application
<Cainus> gandm: well no... because the other PCs are behind that hw firewall too... so it's a non-issue
<moonunit> _jason, thats the part that has me confused.
<Cainus> i'm not really worried about getting hacked by someone else in my apartment ;)
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: what IRC client are you using?
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, x-chat
<gandm> Cainus: hehe... that might be true ;)
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: ok do you see a new tab with my nick on it? if so click on it and type your message there
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, did you recevie my message?
<_jason> dlmmlb: you have to be registered
<hatake_kakashi> hm
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: register your nick
<monday> no
<marius_> Hey where can i download the GSM codec
<_jason> moonunit: what is this thing?
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, ok
<gnomefreak> dlmmlb: in server tab type /msg nickserv register <password>
<moonunit> its a game
<MrRio> hatake_kakashi: hmm, cant find info on the wiki, can u give me a pointer on what to look for?
<_jason> moonunit: where is it now?  desktop?
<moonunit> yeah, i extracted the .tar files
<_jason> moonunit: ok, opena  terminal
<moonunit> okay, terminals running
<hatake_kakashi> MrRio: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88746.html
<dlmmlb> ok. i have registered
<_jason> moonunit: cd to the directory that extracted
<philuk861> hi, everytime i start kaffine i have to go through the installation wizard because it doesnt save my preferences. what do i need to do to fix it. (ubuntu 5.10)
<graveson> jason : i have an ATI Radeon
<_jason> ubotu: tell graveson about ati
<graveson> Jason : all in wonder X600 series
<_jason> graveson: ubotu sent you some info on installing ati drivers
<airmikey> any 1 runnning 64 bit
<moonunit> _jason, ive got 2 files, ones data, the other is SRC
<MisterN> airmikey: me.
<moonunit> check out the link that i sent you earlier, and walk me through the install
<airmikey> u have any problem with usb
<_jason> moonunit: you extracted both right?, cd to the SRC and tell me the path to the data one
<moonunit> alright.
<MisterN> airmikey: well i have problems with my external hdd
<MisterN> my usb mouse works nicely
<airmikey> yeah me too
<MisterN> so does my usb printer
<thegladiator> i have had problem with externall hdd
<thegladiator> but I dont bother to fix it
<Cainus> geeez...guess my azureus install is borked
<xualo> whats a splash screens? its a background pic?
<dop182> hello
<Cainus> anyone know if there's a way to install azureus from apt-get ?
<Cainus> I could do it in plain debian with a one-liner
<airmikey> cainus: go to stater guide
<thegladiator> Cainus, its hava appliaction
<thegladiator> java*
<gnomefreak> Cainus: no you cant install it from apt-get ill have ubotu send you instructions
<Cainus> k thanks
<xualo> ahh i got it
<thegladiator> download azurues and install java and u are done
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cainus about azureus
<thegladiator> make sure you have JAVA TM sun
<gnomefreak> there you go Cainus
<sovin> gnomefreak: can you have ubotu tell me as well?
<sovin> about azureus.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sovin about azureus
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell sovin about azureus
<sovin> ty
<thegladiator> oh :)
<Cainus> hmm  maybe I didn't have multiverse
<airmikey> mistern: 32 bit breezy picks up my external ...dont understand why 64 bit doesnt..hmmm
<gnomefreak> sovin: you can also type /msg ubotu azureus
<psychomancer> j/ #ubuntu.de
<gnomefreak> or anyother facts you want to know
<hypn0> :-D
<IdleOne> PsyberOne:  /j #ubuntu-de
<raf256> why I cant install  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/gnome/anjuta
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cainus about multiverse
<IdleOne> oiops psychomancer
<MisterN> airmikey: oh for me it is picked up and everything it's just that it kills my system (100% load and shutdown does not work any more)
<gnomefreak> raf256: do you have universe enabled?
* gnomefreak assuming anjuta was in hoary
<moonunit> _jason, im in the SRC, path to the DATA is /home/tyler/Desktop/chromium\ data
<airmikey> mistern: u running ..5.04  , 5.10  or 6.0
<MisterN> airmikey: 6.04
<_jason> moonunit: 'export CHROMIUM_DATA=/home/tyler/Desktop/chromium\ data'
<moonunit> in terminal?
<gnomefreak> MisterN: did you run the latest updates?
<psychomancer> know you a website where i can learning making a forum with html ?
<_jason> moonunit: yeah
<MisterN> gnomefreak: from when?
<gnomefreak> MisterN: if you are talking about when you go to reboot or shut down gnome hangs
<gnomefreak> MisterN: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krz> how come i cant run ~/.xinitrc
<MisterN> gnomefreak: i'll use synaptic
<krz> anyone?
<moonunit> _jason, done, now what?
<gnomefreak> MisterN: the newest X updates fixed it here
<MisterN> gnomefreak: oh i installed some X updates today
<_jason> moonunit: wait, I just download these files and when I extracted it, I got a different directory structure.  How did you extract?
<xualo> how install a splash screen?
<moonunit> _jason, archive manager
<_jason> xualo: system > admin > login screen
<xualo> thanks ^^
<_jason> moonunit: ok, do this: delete what's there and just right click on each of the .tar.gz files and click 'extract here'
<whyameye> krz: I don't have a ~/.xinitrc. I don't think that is set up in gnome. What are you trying to do?
<krz> whyameye trying to add some configuration settings for conky
<moonunit> _jason, done
<Dr_Willis> you can always make a .xinitrc
<whyameye> krz: sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<whyameye> Dr_Willis: is .xinitrc basically a script which will run every time X starts?
<_jason> moonunit: that put everything in one folder called Chromium-0.9 right?
<MisterN> gnomefreak: ok obviously i already installed the updates which helper for you. i am a bit reluctant to try though :)
<whyameye> Dr_Willis: or is it a directory?
<Dr_Willis> whyameye,  its a script thats read by nomally when you use the 'startx' command to start up X.
<_eedge> how do I ghost kick myself? my connection was cut.
<Alexi5> does anyone here use xubuntu
<moonunit> no, ive got 2 files, seprate
<whyameye> Dr_Willis: so will it run when you start Gnome?
<Dr_Willis> whyameye,  No.
<Alexi5> i just want to know if it uses less resources than gnome
<Kyral> _eedge: are you registered with NickServ?
<Dr_Willis> whyameye,  you can make IT start gnome if you dont want to use kdm/gdm/xdm as a graphical login tool.
<_eedge> yes, I am.
<_eedge> under name eedge, I'm still here though
<Dr_Willis> Alexi5,  i would say yes. XFCE uses less resources then gnome.
<Gecko> Hello. I have some files on my system with a timestamp in the future, preventing me from running sudo. How do I fix that?
<Kyral> _eedge: then the command (I think) is /msg NickServ GHOST <nick> <password>
<digitalfox> is there a package for esddsp anymore in breezy?
<_eedge> ah, thanks :)
<Kyral> np
<_eedge> haha, should have thought of that.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: xfce is broken :(
<gnomefreak> well in dapper atleast
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  and it has other oddities as well. :P
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  heh - everything can be broken in dapper... and i also saw it was broke in dapper.. but  dont confuse people here. Lol..
<moonunit> _jason, i cant get both to extract to a single file
<Kyral> gnomefreak: They are transitioning to the new version
<gnomefreak> digitalfox: if it was in breezy after release its still there
<ruudb> when i minimize a running app the icon won't show at the bottom panel anymore. how do i restore this
<gnomefreak> lol Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> tested out the new xfce on a few live cd's its worth the wait.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<digitalfox> gnomefreak, it wasn't, it disappeared in the update
<_jason> moonunit: you just right click and press 'extract here'
<_jason> moonunit: one at a time
<gnomefreak> Kyral: i know im waiting for it :)
<digitalfox> which is really annoying, because aoss isn't doing the trick for SimCity 3000
<moonunit> _jason, done, but i have 2 folders, not just one
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: good :)
<moonunit> one for src, one for data
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, i lost my connection. i am back now.
<whyameye> Is there an app to intercept serial communication and see what is coming in and out of the serial port as it is passed thru?
<elkbuntu> Dr_Willis, do you know an eta for the xfce updates at all? i've been wondering also
<_jason> moonunit: are you sure you don't get a Chromium-0.9 directory?
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: ok
<Cainus> I'm doing apt-get install j2re1.4, but it's not finding the package... I have added a bunch of repositories from the docs, and done an update too... anyone wanna throw me a clue?
<Dr_Willis> elkbuntu,  'when its done' :P lol.. no clue.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<moonunit> _jason, ive got chromium-src-0.9.12.tar.gz and chromium-data-0.9.12.tar.gz
<Nox|> hi all
<raf256> pipicz2: hello
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium
<ubotu> chromium: (Fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 104 kB, Installed size: 424 kB
<End11> how easy is it to get xgl running on ubuntu? has anybody tried it?
<Stormx2> How do I get into GNOME from console?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: just a guess here but i would think another week or so atleast
<johndarkhorse> Stormx2: usually 'startx' should do it
<_jason> Dr_Willis: thanks didn't even think to try :)
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: applications>accessoies>terminal
<Dr_Willis> End11,  i tried it.. was fairly simple.. but DONT try it. :P it dident work worth a *$&#&#
<raf256> End11: probably not, it's still verry experimental isnt it
<whyameye> Stormx2: if it running, <CTRL><ALT>f7. If not, sudo gdm
<gnomefreak> oh opps
<_jason> moonunit: Dr_Willis just informed us that you can just do 'sudo apt-get install chromium'
<raf256> pipicz2: hi
<End11> heh ok. i just saw some demo vids and they looked pretty sweet
<Cainus> Dr_Willis: yeah I did what that doc suggests... still no luck...
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: lol?
<johndarkhorse> Stormx2: startx is the safest option
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, cool. it'll be nice to have a good explore of it when it comes through
<Dr_Willis> End11,  lots of more eye candy.
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: the answer i gave you was for a question you didnt ask :(
<moonunit> _jason, i dont like him much anymore
<mcphail> Stormx2: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_jason> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Ive installed that game dozens of times with apt-get.
<moonunit> _jason, where are you anyway?
<raf256> why I cant install  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/gnome/anjuta
<moonunit> Dr_Willis, thank you.
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: you still there? if so, check my private message
<_jason> moonunit: what do you mean?
<moonunit> like, country
<_jason> moonunit: usa
<gnomefreak> raf256: did you enable universe
<moonunit> right,
<moonunit> thank you much everyone.
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, i am here. i have recevied your private message. it works know.
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: ok
<dlmmlb> hatake_kakashi, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> dlmmlb: np
<Cainus> hey...can anyone give me a definitive list of repositories?  apt-get can't find java or azureus, and I've enabled every repository in the default file, and I've done an apt-get update
<raf256> gnomefreak: I think no
<raf256> gnomefreak: how to install it?
<dlmmlb> ok. it seems i got to bed now.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell raf256 about universe
<ruudb> install automatix. You can select then the wanted apps
<gnomefreak> ruudb: no
<gnomefreak> dont use automatix
<raf256> ubotu tell pipicz2  about universe
<hatake_kakashi> !tell ruudb about automatix
<gnomefreak> and please dont advise people to use it
<ruudb> I have done so
<whyameye> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<freeflying> hi guys , anyone have used projector on ibook with ubuntu installed
<blacking> hello all..
<Dr_Willis> 'friends dont let friends use automatix'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<sovin> gnomefreak, _jason, and gladiator: thanks ALOT for all the help; I couldn't of gotten bluej/java to run without you guys!
<gnomefreak> use easyubuntu instead
<ruudb> Ooops
<sovin> i'm off to get back to my hw =)
<sovin> bye!
<whyameye> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<_jason> sovin: np
<blacking> somebody know has build a floppy to start Ubuntu breezy?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  heh - i dont think thats much better. :P   but heck - i feel people should learn how to do it the 'standard' way.
<gnomefreak> blacking: no there havent been anyone that has build it in floppy that has come forth and said
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: me too
<ruudb> A simply uninstall of automatix will be enough to restore to the safe situation?
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: i dont even know what those apps do :(
<Dr_Willis> ruudb,  nope - thats a problem withit.
<Stormx2> (15:20:54) [0]  Me: why don't ya like ubuntu, out of interest?
<Stormx2> (15:21:03) [0]  Tom: nothing to do
<blacking> my BIOS wont start USB mode
<Dr_Willis> plus theres all the OTHER problems with it. :P
<amphi> Stormx2: he could actually _use_ the computer for something ;)
<Alexi5> where can i get themes for ubuntu
<gangsta> anyone else has the problem that Opengl is managed bij Mesa istead of fglrx
<blacking> i have a small ubuntu Linu inside my stick usb, how can make to test is?
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: www.gnome-look.com art.gnome.org
<Dr_Willis> Alexi5,  you mean themes for "GNOME" ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hatake_kakashi> Stormx2: if that user has nothing to do, recommend him to try LFS
<Alexi5> nice
<marius_> it was fun to try linux
<gnomefreak> lol hatake_kakashi that will give him alot to do :)
<Stormx2> (15:21:15) [0]  Me: well what do you want out of a linux distro?
<Stormx2> (15:21:53) [0]  Tom: ubuntu type package system and i dunno
<Stormx2> (15:21:58) [0]  Tom: something to fuckin do all day :P
<Stormx2> (15:22:01) [0]  Tom: maybe stick to 'doze
<Stormx2> (15:22:16) [0]  Me: yeah, least then you have to wait around for stuff to load
<bismark> hi
<marius_> can i have to OS on one time?
<hatake_kakashi> gnomefreak: that's the whole purpose behind it :)
<elfstone> marius_, you do not make sense...
<gnomefreak> hatake_kakashi: i know :( its really not as hard as i thought it would be though
<marius_> can i have windows and linux?
<elfstone> yes
<hatake_kakashi> gnomefreak: hard but not impossible
<marius_> On one time
<hatake_kakashi> marius_: yea
<elfstone> that's called double boot
<marius_> kk
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: is there a reason you are flooding the room with that?
<marius_> brb:P
<elfstone> =)
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Its ubuntu based ;)
<`J1> Hello?
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: its not support based
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: also be better in pastebin
<blacking> please help if possible..
<`J1> I need wmv condecs for totem???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell blacking about install
<moonunit> is there a way to specify an install directory with apt-get?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell `J1 about wmv
<hatake_kakashi> moonunit: why? you can't
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: A lot of the things which go on in here arn't strictly support.
<gangsta> i need to get my direct rendering back
<moonunit> hatake_kakashi, ive just never done it
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: they should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hatake_kakashi> Stormx2: there's a channel for that, its called #ubuntu-offtopic
<iGad_zZzZ> hmz?
<Stormx2> I know.
<hatake_kakashi> moonunit: you can't, different programs, etc are stored in different locations, you can't just ask to make it install in a certain part
* iGad_BigDisk yawns
<Stormx2> I'm simply saying it goes on in here regardless >.<
<moonunit> okay.
<hatake_kakashi> Stormx2: like previously said, there is no point rambling on in here, this still remains a support channel rather than converting users to ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> I mean in the context of constant debates, if they have switched this place is for such support, not for any debates between such OS differences
<Stormx2> hatake_kakashi: I know. I'm simply supporting his undertaking to use ubuntu ;-)
<raf256> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-cc6cd88d1cfcee04046db3031e9fe1af3a3d05dc
<raf256> while enabling Universe
<raf256> I see no "universe" in edit of my repository source
<raf256> should Universe be put next to "main"?
<raf256> like:  main universe multiverse
<ideafix> i creently have cosmos enabled
<hatake_kakashi> Stormx2: no, you are not making any sense, his comments is already showing rejection rather than anything else, and besides its rolling close to OT, again I must stress, this is not the place for such conversation to debate such differences
<raf256> also, what to add to have xmss, mplayer, dvd and such
<gnomefreak> raf256: yes like that
<ideafix> i currently have cosmos enabled
<gangsta> is there a fglrx howto for ubuntu somewhere ?
<raf256> gnomefreak: what is the list of ALL
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<raf256> like: I fuck the goverment and/or not live in the land of terrorists (usa) and I want to have DVD and MP3 softare
<gangsta> ubotu: ill look thanks
<Dr_Willis> gangsta,  the ubuntu wiki and forums are our friend! :P
<ubotu> gangsta: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raf256> the description in Wiki is not good
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell raf256 about coc
<raf256> I think I will update it
<Stormx2> hatake_kakashi: Whatever you say, I can't go back in time and take those posts away =)
<ideafix> ubuntu is much better looking than vista
<raf256> main universemultiverse  yes?
<elfstone> raf256, don't worry, the EC is slowly adapting US laws
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hatake_kakashi> Stormx2: well then there should be no need to go on posting the convo between you and 'tom'
<elfstone> so we'll all soon be in drm land
<Stormx2> hatake_kakashi: There was at the time ;)
<ideafix> yes fight the war on terror is a global goal
<raf256> elfstone: allah akbar \o/ ;)
<Stormx2> ideafix: Vista would kill this box. My phone has more memory in it than this one
<hatake_kakashi> Stormx2: no
<raf256> is "main universemultiversere stricted" good?
<elfstone> ;)
<raf256> or do "stricted" remove some ?
<Stormx2> hatake_kakashi: no
<elkbuntu> Stormx2, forget the box, think of your soul ;)
<ideafix> can you run bitorrent on your phone ?
<Stormx2> elkbuntu: Indeed. Mind you, I have yet to find a good graphics editor for linux. I can't stand GIMP
<Stormx2> ideafix: I wish
<brainiac_ghost> ext3 or reiser
<brainiac_ghost> :)
<Dr_Willis> I actually perfer gimp. :P
<ideafix> im looking for a toturial to get bitorrnt running on my mobile phone
<Dr_Willis> to each their own i guess...
<elkbuntu> Stormx2, i quite like gimp
<hatake_kakashi> brainiac_ghost: ext3 in most cases
<Dr_Willis> I like gimp better then some of the ones ive paid $$ for. :P
<brainiac_ghost> hatake_kakashi, why, reiser is faster
<ideafix> it was java so it should run
<elkbuntu> i get lost if i try use photoshop now
<brainiac_ghost> just ext3 may be more stable
<brainiac_ghost> :)
<krz_> how do you change the skin of gxine
<Dr_Willis> I could never afford photoshop.
<blacking> ok thanks
<hatake_kakashi> brainiac_ghost: reiser is faster on small file chunks
<elkbuntu> since i never installed photoshop on this computer, i've used gimp instead even on windows
<krz_> there nothing in the menu that indicates it
<brainiac_ghost> hatake_kakashi, i see
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: None of us can, doesn't mean we don't use it ;-)
<hondadarrell> yo! anyone know where the codecs are for dapper on the universes?
<krz_> gimp is terrible
<hatake_kakashi> brainiac_ghost: and if you want to compare it like that you might as well choose xfs, xfs is beter
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  that proves its a rip off then eh?
<hatake_kakashi> s/beter/better
* brainiac_ghost will boot off a gentoo livecd and tweak his EXT3
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: Indeed.
<brainiac_ghost> hatake_kakashi, but XFS is crap with power cuts
<_mindspin> elkbuntu: although offtopic, can you tell me why the "stamp" tool doesnt work on some jpgs ?
<hatake_kakashi> brainiac_ghost: apparently that was fixed :P
<gnomefreak> hondadarrell: there are codecs for breezy they may work in dapper but for dapper packages like that you will need to wait till after the release
<elkbuntu> _mindspin i rarely use stamp tool, so i really dont know
<hatake_kakashi> brainiac_ghost: don't try and compare the differences with apples
<ideafix> Amaranth how do you get @ubuntu/member/amaranth hostname ?
<Amaranth> ideafix: I'm an ubuntu member
<ideafix> have you contribuited to freenode fund ?
<gnomefreak> as for the pic editors there a some on sourceforge.net  yes free
<Amaranth> no, i've contributed to ubuntu development
<Amaranth> and to the community
<elfstone> ideafix, that's a private matter, don't you think... ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, m/any of them comparable to gimp?
<_mindspin> ideafix doesn't care
* Amaranth doesn't either
<ideafix> private yes
<elfstone> :)
<ideafix> you put that remarcaly well
<ideafix> indeed
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: dont know
<raf256>  Unable to find expected entry  universemultiversere/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Amaranth> I haven't given lilo any money, but only because I'm broke too. :)
<raf256> wtf? gnomefreak ?
<raf256> after adding universe mutiverse main
<Amaranth> raf256: multiverse
<BotLobsta> I have a dual monitor layout and i need help configuring it.  I tried one method but all that did was switch the monitor that the desktop displayed on.
<raf256> Amaranth: yes I added it
<Amaranth> raf256: you spelled it wrong
<raf256> Amaranth: U know
<gnomefreak> raf256: paste you sources.list file in pastebin please
<raf256> I know it is ok there
<raf256> gnomefreak: ok
<elkbuntu> raf256, hes saying you've typo'd
<ideafix> so i should develope to ubuntu in exchange to privacy ?
<ideafix> so i should develope to ubuntu in exchange of privacy ?
<gnomefreak> raf256: multiverse not mutiverse
<elkbuntu> raf256, or multiversere
<Janne_doe> hi all
<ideafix> hi kid
<Janne_doe> ^^
<ideafix> ^^
<gnomefreak> ideafix: there are a bunch of ways to contribute see ubuntus home page for details
<ideafix> then i can have my hostname masked ?
<BotLobsta> any help with the dual dusplay?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: dont know but if your gonna contribute to ubuntu just for that i dont advise it
<Gnumannen> Ubuntu LiveCD can't find my sata harddrive, how may I fix it?
<ideafix> why ?
<tafsen> I've downloaded a demo version of the Game Northland. It's *.run file. How do I install it?
<ideafix> so theres more to gain ?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: what do you mean gain?
<_mindspin> maybe respect?
<moonunit> i just downloaded the game abuse, but i dont get sound, so i downloaded the SFX for it, but i still have no sound, when i run from terminal it tells me that it was
<moonunit> '
<gnomefreak> ideafix: ubuntu is free in all sences of the word we dont gain anything for helping people but we do it
<moonunit> 'unable to open audio, no available audio device'
<ideafix> ubuntu is free to hack ?
<moonunit> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: yes
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  the satisfaction of making another new ubuntu user happy he switched ()
<gnomefreak> ideafix: read the gpl
<gangsta> damn fglrx i followed te howto and still get no direct rendering
<Amaranth> IdleOne: I do it because it's fun trying to manage 600 people at a time. :)
<gnomefreak> lol its a beast some days :)
<krz> i just installed mplayer and now totem plays the movie file without audio
<krz> why is this?
<ideafix> i ear ubuntu dosent even have a firewall i guess that tells you somthing about how free it is :)
<MenZa> Why would you want a firewall?
<gnomefreak> ideafix: it doesnt?
<pianoboy3333> I have an ndiswrapper problem, can someone help me? Take a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=750010#post750010
<MenZa> I don't say it hasn't
<elfstone> BotLobsta, ping
<ideafix> because like everybody else i got somethings to hide
<MenZa> 'cos I'm really not that acquainted with all features
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ideafix about firestarter
<BotLobsta> elfstone, how would pinging help
<ideafix> firestarter is a hoax
<eedge> who was helping me before?... lol
<ideafix> i tryed it once
<elfstone> hmm, lots to explain... ping is like, i'm pinging you in channel so see if you're here
<llop> does anyone know if there is a compiled ndiswrapper version newer than 1.1? someone else got my wireless chipset working with a newer version bu i cant compile newer version as I cant access internet from ubuntu and get necessary package to get fakeroot? anyone help?
<gnomefreak> hoax?
<gnomefreak> firestarter works if you know what your doing
<ideafix> running a firewall as root dosent seem to make much sence to me
<gnomefreak> ideafix: you dont run it as root
<gnomefreak> you change the settings as root
<elfstone> BotLobsta, you have tried to setup xinerama ?
<BotLobsta> so i ping the monitor?
<BotLobsta> elfstone, how?
<ideafix> you have to remenber we live in the post 9/11 era
<ideafix> nothing is private
<elfstone> reading the doc would be a good start
<ideafix> i belive terrorist make like 0,0001 per cent of the world population
<elfstone> ideafix, the exact wording is, "it's not the same world"
<gnomefreak> ideafix: you can make your computer do as you like you can block all ports that would make everything on your pc private
<raf256> how to set to have system-wide all text in english language (system messages and such)
<ideafix> but he all have to pay for theyr mistakes with our privacy
<raf256> but, to have the environment set to UTF or to iso-8859-2 (polish)
<tecs> anyone here who knows how owns a 720 c hp printer?
<elfstone> BotLobsta, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/intro.html http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO.html
<pianoboy3333> I have an ndiswrapper problem, can someone help me? Take a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=750010#post750010
<gnomefreak> ideafix: anything you send over from opne place to another is no longer private and the privacy laws dont cover it other than mail
<pinko> I know some privacy nuts who are pretty fond of openbsd.  Not sure what it does differently though.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  in some countries the goverment has the right to read your mail before it is forwarded to you
<thegladiator> arab ?
<lidieus> hi..
<ejofee> what is the name of the config file for motif?
<ideafix> using openbsd makes you the number one terget for peeps
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: true i was speaking of usa since he llives there
<thegladiator> thats  ridiculous
<IdleOne> I believe the Patriot act  gives the goverment that right
<lupz> hi, the dapper flight 4 installer fails to detect my cdrom and stops.. how can i do ?
<Gnumannen> Ubuntu LiveCD can't find my sata harddrive, how may I fix it? It's connected and can be found in Debian...
<pinko> you can make it look like you aren't using openbsd though
<ideafix> patriot hack you mean ?
<gnomefreak> lupz: make sure the iso is good burn it at lower speeds and if those dont work file a bug
<IdleOne> ideafix:  anything you wouldnt want me or the goverment to see should be kept on a removeable drive anyway
<Dr_Willis> Gnumannen,  try mounting it manually? does 'fdisk -l '  show it...
<Gnumannen> Dr_Willis, thanks, I try
<ideafix> i m kinda short of mony to buy one right now
<IdleOne> arent we all
<pinko> I wonder if coming in here bragging about how much you need to hide from the government makes you an attractive target.
<ideafix> i guess if you have $$$ you can have you privacy
<visik7> hi
* IdleOne moves to ubuntu-offtopic so the ppl who need help can concentrate ()
<lidieus> hi visik7
<visik7> how can I recompile a module for the ubuntu kernel without recompile a full kernel ?
<thegladiator> i tride singing up at gnome-look.org
<gandm> seems like I screwed up my postfix. Uninstalling / Installing doesn't help... everytime I try to start it I get the message "postfix-script no such file or direcotry"... how can I fix that?
<thegladiator> but I have not yet got any mail confirmation , signed with 2 emails!
<ideafix> pinko: does it ?
<Gnumannen> Dr_Willis, No, it did not work... neither could the install CD see my partions.
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: it takes a while (if you are trying to post themes ect.....
* gnomefreak brb
<ideafix> better they peeping on me then on the public at large
<thegladiator> i am trying to post a wallpaper
<thegladiator> how many days ?
<CanadianSnow> how do I get my mouse working with 4 buttons
<CanadianSnow> and a scroll wheel?
<CanadianSnow> !mouse
<ubotu> I heard mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<CanadianSnow> ?
<pianoboy3333> I have an ndiswrapper problem, can someone help me? Take a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=750010#post750010
<llop> does anyone know if there is a compiled ndiswrapper version newer than 1.1? someone else got my wireless chipset working with a newer version but i cant compile newer version as I cant access internet from ubuntu and get necessary package to get fakeroot (using these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?action=show) anyone help?
<CanadianSnow> ha, nm
<darkraven> i have installed the ati driver with the module-assistant, after installation there is no fglrxconfig, and x-server reboot didnt help, why is there no fglrxconfig?
<eedge> I have a problem
<Dr_Willis> Gnumannen,  sounds like the kernel may not be with the rigth modules to see them.
<eedge> kyle@learlaptop:~$ sudo iwconfig eth1 channel 1
<eedge> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<eedge>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<Dr_Willis> Gnumannen,  could try out the Dapper Live CD.
<eedge> any explaination for why I can't set the channel?
<whyameye> darkraven: the ati driver is an opensource driver for ati. fglrx is the ati proprietary driver for ati cards. Which are you using?
<visik7> eedge: iwconfig eth1
<eedge> visik7, iwconfig eth1 still says channel=0
<eedge> I can't seem to set it to 1
<visik7> paste theoutput on pastebin
<Gnumannen> Dr_Willis, I was thinking of that, I'll try it then. Thanks alot ;)
<darkraven> whyameye, im using the fglrx driver, -> sudo aticonfig --initial did work, and fglrxinfo shows my card, but i cant set the other settings
<visik7> eedge: and tell us the driver are u using
<eedge> http://pastebin.com/562787
<eedge> the ipw2200 drivers.
<eedge> I can scan and see the router fine, btw.
<eedge> and the network is open.
<lucas_> hey! ive got a little porblem i want to change a config.xml but i cant write in it! how can i change the userrights to write?
<visik7> eedge: is eth1 up ?
<whyameye> you mean that, for example if you type sudo aticonfig --set-powerstate this doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> lucas_: man chmod
<eedge> eth1 is up.
<gangsta> atlast i get my direct rendering back
<darkraven> whyameye, i did it after this instruction ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<pianoboy3333> I need help with ndiswrapper here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=750010#post750010
<eedge> as I said, I can scan and see the network.
<whyameye> darkraven: you mean that, for example if you type sudo aticonfig --set-powerstate this doesn't work?
<thegladiator> mplayer bug : (seemingly) - i have noticed that when I play a movie from a cd , after closing the movie window , the mplayer instance stiill runs in the background , i.e th program is not shut down . I have to manually close mplayer using system monitor to eject th media which is very annoying . has anyone experience the same ?  what can I do to remove this ? Is clicking "on the close button" not enuf ?
<gnomefreak> lucas_: i think its chmod -x /path/to/file but i dont remember exact command
<lucas_> k thx
<pdc^> help! My GB keyboard layout is screwed. xorg.conf shows it as gb and I set it with xmodmap but that did not fix it. How could I fix it??
<darkraven> whyameye, this command work, but needs an argument
<lupz> hi, the dapper flight 4 installer fails to detect my cdrom and stops.. how can i do ?
<visik7> eedge: dunno try use frequency
<gnomefreak> pdc^: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whyameye> darkraven: so what isn't working exactly? It seems like it all might work?
<visik7> eedge: or try to use another driver
<raf256> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/562795 my APT list
<gnomefreak> lupz: did you try what was suggested?
<thegladiator> has anyone had the problem with mplayer thanks
<thegladiator> when I close mplayer it stays in the backgroun
<gnomefreak> raf256: pick a version of ubuntu please
<thegladiator> it doesnt really shut down
<raf256> gnomefreak: I want 5.10 but to have 5.04 apps available
<gnomefreak> raf256: you have hoary repos mixed in with breezy ones
<alex_> where I can find the bluecurve theme of fedora  for apple arquitecture?
<raf256> I have it like that on debian (testing + unstable)
<gnomefreak> raf256: this is not debian and mixing crap is bad
<thegladiator> alex_, what OS are you using ? what is ur X ?
<darkraven> whyameye, sudo fglrxconfig doesnt work
<pdc^> gnomefreak: thanks. is there any way to stop that breaking my gfx settings?
<raf256> damn
<gnomefreak> and you have dapper repos
<raf256> gnomefreak: is there one good sources.list to just get and use?
<raf256> not to fuck with this GUI editor in synaptic
<gnomefreak> raf256: what does uname -r say
<raf256> just to download
<alex_> thegladiator: I am using ubuntu
<thegladiator> anyone who uses mplayer here ?
<thegladiator> alex_, on gnome then please have a look at www.gnome-look.org
<raf256>  2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<gnomefreak> raf256: ok
<thegladiator> mplayer uses please tell me if you click on the close button  , does it really close ? it closes in the systm monitor also ?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<alex_> thegladiator: thanks men
<tecs> if im using breezy is it a must to update to dapper?
<thegladiator> i use mplayer and not gmplayer , from the command line or "custom command" from nautilus
<gnomefreak> go to the above for breezy and make your /etc/apt/sources.list file look like that one
<thegladiator> i hope there are mplayer users around, _jason ?
<gnomefreak> tecs: its not even recommaneded right now
<tecs> ok thnks
<llop> can I get the package 'dh-make fakeroot gcc-3.4 build-essential' over the internet not in ubuntu? (am trying to compile ndiswrapper to get internet working) ?
<whyameye> darkraven: okay I didn't even know about fglrxconfig. I just tried it and it appears to run on my machine, but I'm really happy with my xorg.conf so I didn't let it complete. Maybe I can't help you. :-( Is the app running at all or are you not even finding it?
<thegladiator> wowo azming #ubuntu hits 700 !
<thegladiator> celebrate guys :)
<raf256> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 is neat
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to get powernow-k7 installed and running on my system...
<thegladiator> mplayer uses please tell me if you click on the close button  , does it really close ? it closes in the systm monitor also ?
<fredl> bu modprobe powernow-k7 seems to be telling me that no AMD K7 is installed.
<gnomefreak> raf256: copy and paste that to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<fredl> any clues why this is?
<gnomefreak> raf256: get rid of what you have in there first
<thegladiator> anyone who use mplayer here ?
<raf256> gnomefreak: ok
<tecs> how about the updates in software updates is it adviceable to update?
<fredl> gladiator - yeah
<thegladiator> folkz please pay some attention to me thanks
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: did you happen to check for bugs on that issue?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, no
<darkraven> whyameye: oh, thats a pity :/ ... im installing unreal tournament right now,to test the graphic card, but at fglxconfig there are some options, which id like to change and configure :(
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, where can I check that
<thegladiator> ?
<thegladiator> fredl, have you had this problem ?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: it might be a good idea maybe someone else has had same issues
<thegladiator> !bug
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thegladiator
<pianoboy3333> I need help with ndiswrapper here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=750010#post750010
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: launchpad
<thegladiator> yep thought of asking here before hiting the bugs
<ryanakca> hmmm.... if I install gimp 2.2.10 using the .debs from here: http://packages.debian.org/testing/graphics/gimp  , will it still work on Kubuntu/Ubuntu breezy?
<darkraven> whyameye, how did you install you ati driver?
<thegladiator> waz launchpad ?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: seeing as you have been asking in here for a while noone was able to answer you check bugs and forums
<IdleOne> !ati
<fredl> Does anybody here with Breezy have powernow-k7 loaded?
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<whyameye> darkraven: so it gives you some sort of error? What about setting the options manually? I installed the ati driver using the exact same post you used! :-(
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: go to applications>systemtools>bug report tool
<gnomefreak> than it will give you links to launchpad
<llop> can I get the package 'dh-make fakeroot gcc-3.4 build-essential' over the internet not in ubuntu? (am trying to compile ndiswrapper to get internet working) ?
<thegladiator> yep
<gnomefreak> llop: those are all different packages
<pdc^> gnomefreak: that did not work. I have normal GB layout until I log in
<gnomefreak> llop: not real sure what dh-make is but build-essential has make in it
<fredl> I want to conserve energy and make the west less depending on the middle east so terrorists won't get us. So please tell me how to load powernow-k7 :)
<NeonCortex> anyone awake?
<gnomefreak> pdc^: im not sure than
<IdleOne> llop:  http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-3.4/   btw google is your friend
<pdc^> ok, thanks for the thought.
* gnomefreak stopped googling for people
<fredl> tell 'm FGI gnomefreak :P
<eedge> going to try with ndiswrapper
<eedge> after 7 hours...
<eedge> lol
<amphi> fredl: dunno, I never use any of those power demons, I just use the ondemand cpufreq governor
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  sometimes when ppl are annoyed by theyre problem they forget about the essential help tools ()
<amphi> eedge: wtf? ipw2200 works perfectly here
<NeonCortex> oh the pain
<visik7> how can I recompile a module for the ubuntu kernel without recompile a full kernel ? on a vanilla kernel I modify a module and then run make modules ; insmod /path/module.ko
<TheLive1> hello.. im on the ubuntu livecd
<amphi> eedge: if you go with ndiswrapper, you'll be entering a world of pain ;)
<visik7> eedge: don't use ndis
<fredl> amphi - well thats what the powernow-k7 is about. In order to use cpufreq one first needs a cpufreq core module it seems
<whyameye> visik7: the module-assistant what you are looking for?
* Dr_Willis gives TheLive1  a gold star!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<visik7> whyameye: no
<NeonCortex> oh the pain the pain
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i always thought google came first :( but i have given people links from googl;e that fixes thier issues and they want me to type in here what the page says
<TheLive1> yeah i like, i like
<Mr_X> 704 total... jeez!
<visik7> whyameye: I need to modify a module provided with the linux kenrel
<TheLive1> one quick question though.. why cant i hear audio
* gnomefreak thinks if you cant read you should not be using a pc
<TheLive1> music files
<amphi> fredl: yes, and then whatever module you need for your cpu - I use speedstep_centrino here; then it's all configurable via sysfs
<amphi> fredl: no need for demons
<whyameye> visik7: the module-assistant compiles modules and then integrates them into the kernel, no?
* gnomefreak brb 
* IdleOne thinks if you cant read how did you know where the power button was
<visik7> whyameye: the module it's already in the linux kernel
<visik7> I don't need to put it in
<fredl> amphi - *nod* but instead of speedstep_centrino I need powernow-k7 and it doesnt work despite having a K7 and a K7 kernel
<xerophyte> webmin-python is GPL project but the guy stopped developing it, can you take this project and continue develop, under different team .. with same project name ???
<amphi> fredl: "doesn't work"?
<fredl> amphi: so you have a module 'speedstep_centrino' loaded now?
<amphi> fredl: yup
<IdleOne> xerophyte:  I think that if you want to continue the project you could but give credit where credit is due ()
<fredl> amphi: FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k7 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k7.ko): No such device
<eedge> I can't think of another option than ndis.
<eedge> I found the EXACT driver on the ndis list page
<fredl> amphi - that's when I try to modprobe powernow-k7
<darkraven> whyameye, ut works with opengl fine, last time i installed that way on my laptop, there fglrxconfig works .. thats strange :(
<amphi> fredl: so you don't have /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq ?
<fredl> amphi: nope, I have the directory it's supposed to be in.... but it's empty
<Mr_X> can anyone recommend any good firewalls apart from firestarter? =)?
<FunnyLookinHat> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<TheLive1> on the livecd: "Totem could not play mp3 file. there were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<gnomefreak> Mr_X: there are a few of them firestarter being the most widely used but i would search for firewalls in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> TheLive1,  thats due to 'legal' reasons. sadly.
<fredl> amphi: that speedstep_centrino module makes that file, right?
<Mr_X> gnomefreak: thanks
<Dr_Willis> TheLive1,  not sure you can install stuff with the live cd for temparaly ussage either.
<TheLive1> ohhh because that particular mp3 isnt legal?
<gnomefreak> Mr_X: yw sorry not a better answer
<Mr_X> gnomefreak: thats ok, ill just look now :)
<Dr_Willis> TheLive1,  the 'mp3 playback' feature - has Legal issues.. not the file itself.
<TheLive1> oh ok.. but theres ways around it
<gnomefreak> TheLive1: this is linux theres ways around it all ;)
<TheLive1> indeed mate
<Mr_X> gnomefreak: now synpatic is iving an error :(
<Dr_Willis> TheLive1,  on a full install - yes.. its trivial
<gnomefreak> Mr_X: what error?
<fredl> amphi?
<Mr_X> gnomefreak: a box comes up with a message saying "the following problems were found on your system" then a box saying a list of things
<TheLive1> im fairly new to linux (1 month) strictly been using with kde.. i think i like this better
<fredl> oh well :) anybody have powernow-k7 installed?
<gnomefreak> Mr_X: can you paste it to pastebin please
<sjbrown> anyone know what to do to make ubuntu mount my external usb drive?
<TheLive1> gnome isnt it
<Mr_X> pastebin?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<thegladiator> is it suggested that I retstart my computer ? it is on for a day
<Mr_X> thanks
<Dr_Willis> sjbrown,  proper mount command from the shell is one way - if its not auto-seen
<darkraven> whyameye, but thx for trying help ;)
<amphi> fredl: yeah
<sjbrown> it used to be automatically detected
<gnomefreak> gnome is very configurale same with kde
<ZigZag> hi! just wanted to ask - is there a way to boot a live cd without burning it do a CD?
<sjbrown> i'd like it to be autodetected again (i plug / unplug a lot)
<TheLive1> is it faster than kde
<gnomefreak> ZigZag: no that would defeat the purpose of the live cd
<sjbrown> but i don't know where that is set up
<renlore> heh
<llop> if i download packages individually as i cant use apt-get, do I just install them using dpkg?
<renlore> zigzag u wanna run linux in windows?
<Mr_X> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d8884
<gnomefreak> TheLive1: lil bit not really able to tell the speed difference you want fast go with fluxbox or xfce
<ompaul> ZigZag, you can do so with qemu
<fredl> amphi: on my laptop I also have speedstep-centrino loaded....
<brainiac_ghost> what is ICEauthority file
<amphi> fredl: that's no use unless it's a pentium m
<ZigZag> no, I want to boot a live cd ISO to play with dapper flight 4, but not actually burn a disc
<fredl> amphi: well my laptop is...
<amphi> fredl: or perhaps mobile p4 (hah), dunno
<gnomefreak> Mr_X: open your /etc/apt/sources.list file and put a # infront of those repos
<iBalo> anyone else having issues with dhcp on dapper flight 4?
<Mr_X> gnomefreak: thanks, will try!
<fredl> yeah it's mobile p4
<ZigZag> gnomefreak: no, it doesn't defeat the purpose - I don't want to install, I just want to try it
<sjbrown> the "Disks Manager" software can see it on /dev/sdb
<sjbrown> but it's not mounted
<voland> hi all
<amphi> fredl: and you see that directory under /sys
<amphi> ?
<Mr_X> brb
<fredl> amphi: on my laptop it all works fine. Only problem is that one my desktop it won't recognize the AMD K7 CPU.
<gnomefreak> ZigZag: my point being you are gonna mount it on a hard drive hence being installed
<krz> i cant start gdm. i think its because i installed kde
<krz> it says i have a problem with my xserver
<gnomefreak> krz: than start kdm
<krz> oh
<ZigZag> gnomefreak: WHy can't I just mount the iso?
<gnomefreak> krz: scrtch that
<amphi> fredl: sorry, dunno about amd
<fredl> that's ok tnx neway
<voland> 2 all. I have a bit trouble with Ubuntu - I can't start glx on my tnt2. Can anybody help me?
<gnomefreak> krz: did you just install drivers for your video card?
<iBalo> voland: you need the nvidia _legacy_ -packs and drivers
<krz> it says: i cannot start the x server. it is likely that is is not set up correctly/ would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem
<krz> i click yes and it says:
<wakest> anyone know if the new alpha release has the drivers for powerbook wifi installed by default now?
<gnomefreak> krz: no need for all that (did you install video drivers before this issue?
<krz> gnomefreak no
<voland> yes, i intslled legasy drivers for nVindia from multiverse, typed sudo nvidia-glx-enable, but nothing happened ^(
<Dr_Willis> voland,  you then had to totally restat X.
<neo_> hi
<damo21> hi, Seveas where do i find a list of packages in the "ubuntu-seveas" metapackage?
<gnomefreak> krz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the right things for each question
<iBalo> voland: Ctrl-alt-Backspace
<voland> Dr_Willis: I made Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<krz> GDM: Xserver not found > /usr/X11/bin/Z :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 Error: command could not be executed! Please install the xserver or edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to point to the right place
<voland> nothin
<Dr_Willis> voland,  you dont even get the 'nvidia' logo eh?
<voland> yes
<krz> gnomefreak ok ill try that
<damo21> voland: does gdm restart? or not... if not, just reboot
<iBalo> !fixred
<ubotu> iBalo: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iBalo> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iBalo> ^^^^voland^^^
<bSON> hi
<mataks> i have a fresh installation of windowsXP and after that i can't boot to my ubuntu. anyone can help?
<xerophyte> How many think webmin-import is good replacement name for python-webmin?
<TheLive1> on the livecd im trying to open video files from my external usb disk.. saying i dont have permissions to open them?
<bSON> has anybody got xgl/compi running here?
<TheLive1> "you dont have permissions to open that location"
<voland> yes gdm restarted, but nothing happened.
<krz> gnomefreak after i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it says: /usr/sbin/dbkg-reconfigure: sxerver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<pdc^> gnomefreak: it was "dpkg-reconfigure locales" that broke my GB kb layout. Would you know how to reverse or fix that?
<voland> i've intsalled nvidia-settings, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-glx
<damo21> mataks: boot off ubuntu install cd... do rescue or something
<iBalo> voland: and do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the 'nvidia'-driver there
<Xappe> mataks: you could boot a livecd, chroot to your ubuntu root, and reinstall grub
<krz> gnomefreak what do you think?
<damo21> mataks: or skip to the "install grub" option
<svu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<svu>   beagle: Depends: libgmime2.1-cil (< 2.1.18) but 2.1.19-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<svu> how could I apt-get beagle?
<mataks> damo21L: i already did, on the ubuntu forums says that redo the grub and i do it. and now i can boot to grub but i can't see the ubuntu on the list only the WindowsXP.
<krz> anyone can help me out ? seems like i cant start gdm now ...
<krz> maybe i really need kebunto
<krz> or something
<iBalo> voland: _LEGACY_
<Dr_Willis> krz,  this is when it pays to have backed up your working xorg.conf file.
<Dr_Willis> krz,  then ya could just restore it.
<krz> i dont even know what i did wrong
<amphi> heh, Dr_Willis
<krz> just isntalled a couple of appis like mplayer, kde, aterm and rebooted
<Dr_Willis> krz,  those dident do anything.
<krz> in windows it would be like installing bsplayer, vim, and desktopx then rebooting
<Dr_Willis> you followed the 'nvidia' wiki instructions?
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<krz> Dr_Willis i didnt install any vedeo drivers
<mataks> Xappe: how can i chroot to root? can you help me im just new to linux
<krz> plus im using ATI
<Dr_Willis> krz,  then follow the ati ones. :P
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Dr_Willis> lol
<vasP_L>  can anyone tell me whats wrong: http://www.home.no/vasp/error
<Dr_Willis> but its odd that if you dident mess with your X config - that it wouldbreak
<vasP_L> cant login to my user account in gnome cuz of that
<gnomefreak> krz: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<krz> breeze
<krz> or something like that
<thegladiator> a very good black wallpaper -> http://www.deviantart.com/view/28626615/
<_jason> ubotu: tell vasP_L about xhangs
<visik7> I've a kernel module  (provided with the kernel source) and I need to modify it to fit my needs but I don't want to recompile a new kernel is there a way ?
<mataks> can someone help me i can't see my ubuntu on the boot list, only my xp. why is that?
<gnomefreak> krz: you can try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg   (not sure if it will work but it says its not installed)
<krz> brb reboot
<thegladiator> mataks, u installed ubuntu first ?
<thegladiator> mataks, i think you didnt op for the grub or something during the installation
<thegladiator> opt*
<krz> ok dont need to reboot
<iBalo> mataks: You somehow managed to mess up the /boot/grub/menu.lst on ubuntu... You got to boot from a Live-CD and fix it from there
<dude99> guys ubuntu does not recognise my mouse
<mataks> iBalo: how? i don't have any idea how to fix im just new to linux
<Dr_Willis> dude99,  ps2/ usb?
<dude99> ps2
<dude99> logitech
<iBalo> mataks: You have a Ubuntu live CD?
<dude99> ya live and instal
<mataks> iBalo: yes i  have
<Alexi5> it seems linux is taking over the world
<Xappe> mataks: mount your ubuntu drive, and then: $ sudo chroot /<mountpoint>
<amphi> Alexi5: it does?
<MstrJeff> howdy.... any ideas about solving 'call to undefined function' w/php-mysql?
<iBalo> mataks: then boot the live CD and come back here
<krz> how do i get the ip address of my pc in the console
<Dr_Willis> dude99,  could try  from the console "sudo cat /dev/psaux"   then wiggle the mouse.. you SHOULD see gibberish.. (ctrl-C) to quit. - if that works.. then you may just need to edit your /etc/xorg.conf file
<amphi> krz: ifconfig
<mataks> iBalo: can't connect to internet on ubuntu on liveCD :(
<MstrJeff> phpmyadmin works fine, but can't make calls to the db
<Alexi5> and the BSD and Solaris users think that linux is just sh!t
<mataks> Xappe: how to mount to my ubuntu drive? what's the command?
<iBalo> mataks: on what connection type are you?
<svu> arrgh, beagle for powerpc is still 0.1.3 while for other people is 0.1.4... Discrimination...
<mataks> iBalo: dsl
<voland> damn, when i choose nvidia module, i get a message "no screens found"
<krz> gnomefreak i think sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg messed things up even more
<Xappe> mataks: $ sudo mount -t ext3 -o defaults /dev/<ubuntu partition> <mountpoint>
<krz> now i cant even get to the console
<dude99> how do i edit the config file?
<Dr_Willis> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> krz: how could it mess it up more?
<mataks> Xappe: i forgot my ubuntu partition :(
<Dr_Willis> dude99,  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    (or use some other editor instead of nano)
<voland> and when i coose nv - it works perfect
<krz> gnomefreak dunno, it hangs and i cant with the error, and cant get back to console
<iBalo> mataks: then have your acces-data (dsl username and password) ready and type 'sudo pppoeconf' in a terminal. This will connect you (if you're not on pppoe)
<Xappe> mataks: then you should get yourself to remember ;)
<gnomefreak> krz: xserver-xorg shouldnt have anything to do with console
<krz> it starts it automatcially
<iBalo> mataks: then have your acces-data (dsl username and password) ready and type 'sudo pppoeconf' in a terminal. This will connect you (if you're  _on_  pppoe)
<gnomefreak> krz: try ctrl+alt+f1
<krz> still hanging
<krz> is there a way to not start gdm at boot?
<dude99> i've no idea
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hello, Im reading about dapperflight4 and I thinkit looks great, has anyone experience with it?
<krz> i think this system is dead. i need to get some files before i reinstall
<dude99> this is the very first time i'm using linux
<gnomefreak> keithhhhhhhhh: some things are broken with it atm and will be :(
<krz> hopefull its still on the desktop of gnome
<irma> hey all
<thegladiator> hey
<gnomefreak> krz: something sounds curropt or broken but off hand not sure what
<keithhhhhhhhh> so not worth using just yet eh
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im a newbie
<gnomefreak> keithhhhhhhhh: no
<Dr_Willis> dude99,  you will proberl y want to look for a line like -- >  Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" , and change it to   Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<thegladiator> krz, try using something like bum to remove gdm , but I forgot the command to confiure the display manager
<Xappe> mataks: try fdisk -l, should list your drives
<amphi> krz: reboot in single user and do update-rc.d -f gdm remove; that'll stop the gui login
<krz> gnomefreak ok. i need a method to boot and avoid the error. which occurs when starting gdm. is this possible?
<gnomefreak> keithhhhhhhhh: wait till atleast the beta version hits servers
<thegladiator> you could set  kdm/gdm
<krz> i just need to get to the console and hopfeully do a backup
<irma> i'm new to linux for about 3 month ant i want to lern how to manage my maps and files can someone help me becouse i dont know what the map var means and stuff like that
<thegladiator> krz, during boot there is a recovery boot option ?
<thegladiator> in themenu ?
<krz> yeap
<amphi> irma: maps?
<gnomefreak> krz: try booting to that
<mataks> Xappe: ok i'll try
<krz> ok recovery boot seems like its working without the launching gdm
<irma> yes ..in linux all maps have diferent names like in windows
<thegladiator> krz, not sure whats with gdm , try installing kde-dekstop maybe?
<MstrJeff> is anyone able to help with some mysql/php problems?
<keithhhhhhhhh> gnome - so if I use 5.10, would upgrading be easy in the future?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: thats what started this lol
<thegladiator> i dont whats happened to your gdm , was it like that from the start ?
<gnomefreak> keithhhhhhhhh: yes
<amphi> irma: what do you mean by maps? directories?
<thegladiator> lol :)
<thegladiator> sorry
<keithhhhhhhhh> gnome cool
<dude99> ok i'll try it
* gnomefreak still trying to figure out what got messed up
<_jason> keithhhhhhhhh: without counting, how many h's are in your name?
<thegladiator> i guess it has something to with the splash or something ?
<irma> yes directories and the files in the directories if i want to save a foto where in what dir or map is the best place to put it
<thegladiator> try removing the kde boot splash maybe ...
<gnomefreak> i know i know
<dude99> i'm on a windows box and i'll get into ubuntu thnaks DRWillis
<keithhhhhhhhh> gnome - I just got a new hard disk for my notebook so Im itching to make a dual boot  ;)
* gnomefreak cheated
<krz> thegladiator i already have kde desktop i think
<keithhhhhhhhh> jason - I dont know actually
<_jason> keithhhhhhhhh: hehe that's what I though
<jorgenbear> does anyone know what to do when skype won't start?
* iBalo thinks that gnomefreak is just doing what most linux users do all the time :-)
<gnomefreak> 9
<krz> ok i cant winscp to do a backup
<mataks> Xappe: after i mount to my ubuntu partition what will i do next?
<krz> i think i need to login into gdm
<thegladiator> has someone tell krz how to set the display manager ? like gdm or kdm ?
<krz> err gnome
<_jason> krz: for ssh?
<krz> _jason yea using winSCP
<thegladiator> krz, maybe your default is set to kdm atm ?
<krz> thegladiator how do i check for that?
<thegladiator> are you getting the kubuntu login screen
<thegladiator> ?
<thegladiator> like whats the color o your login screen ?
<krz> thegladiator no color. im in the console
<krz> i did a recovery boot
<thegladiator> do you get a login screen at all ?
<krz> yea, but just cli
<thegladiator> cli ?
<Xappe> mataks: after mount and chroot you should reinstall grub. grub-install /dev/hda I guess...someone correct me if i'm wrong
<iBalo> krz: what happens if you 'startx' ?
<krz> a console login. if thats what it is called
<krz> iBalo ill try it
<thegladiator> !gdm
<ubotu> thegladiator: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> krz: ssh should start when your computer boots, even if gdm is throwing you errors
<eugman> Anyone know how to check if I have a repository that nothing installed?
<thegladiator> _jason, how does someone configure gdm or kdm during boot  ?
<krz> _jason i think ssh ddoesnt start with the recovery boot
<thegladiator> i guess that shud partly help in resolving the issue
<_jason> krz: no it doesn't, probably
<_jason> krz: have you done dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<mataks> Xappe: after that?
<thegladiator> yeah that one
<krz> _jason ill try that in a second. i really need to back the file up before anything else
<thegladiator> kde "hijacks" you rdisplay manager actually lol
<thegladiator> it makes it look like kubuntu
<krz> thegladiator i think thats the problem. because when i do gdm. it says that its already running
<krz> but im still in console
<_jason> krz: boot your computer normally, let it throw errors on gdm load and see if you can still ssh
<irma> what purpous hase the folder var? and where can i read something about all folders?
<Xappe> mataks: after that you should be fine, I hope
<amphi> krz: it's probably lurking on VT7
<keithhhhhhhhh> ok see you all next time when Im running ubuntu
<mataks> Xappe: ok
<krz> yea atleast i can ssh to it
<krz> withe error hanging the screen
<sabbar> hi
<jorgenbear> does anyone know what to do when skype won't start?
<damo21> Can someone help me, i really want an xfce ubuntu system but it seems to break things like printing.... is there a proper way to install xfce?
<benanne> xubuntu maybe?
<BockBilbo> hello
<erUSUL> damo21, have you installed xubuntu-desktop or xfce only?
<godiane|away> damo21, xubuntu will be okay
<damo21> yes i installed xubuntu-desktop, but what is xubuntu-live for??
<krz> _jason after i do a backup should i do dpkg-reconfigure gdm or just reinstall everything?
<godiane|away> damo21, have to install xfce "_
<_jason> krz: try the command first of course
<gnomefreak> damo21: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<damo21> breezy 5.10
<_jason> krz: I think you should try it right now before backing up
<eugman> Hey anyone know how to set iit up so a computer has different winow managers and you can choose which one you use at the grub menu?
<eugman> is that even possible?
<gnomefreak> ok than im not sure. live is for live cd
<Makaraki> hi people I'm new in Ubuntu and Linux I would like to find some kins of player wich allow me to watch avi movies
<_jason> eugman: you can set it up to choose from gdm
<krz> _jason ok but that would mean i would have to do this command in recovery boot
<krz> right?
<damo21> i enabled all the multiverse repos i just tried installing everything xubuntu related except xubuntu-live
<Lvip> :o
<Lvip> Bye all.
<Al-Daja> http://pastebin.com/562884
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Makaraki about mplayer
<godiane|away> eugman, yes it's possible although you have to click "options"
<_jason> krz: sure, if you can't get to terminal
<iceman_> why cant i apt-get streamtuner
<_jason> krz: ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work?
<eugman> well gdm works close enough. thanks
<Makaraki> mplayer
<Makaraki> ?
<gnomefreak> Makaraki: read the pm ubotu sent you
<Makaraki> thanks a lot
<damo21> Does anyone know, will there be an "xubuntu live cd" with dapper drake?
<krz> _jason nope
<damo21> or xubuntu install cd
<gnomefreak> damo21: yes there will be (as far as we know)
<damo21> Cool
<_jason> krz: then try it in recovery mode, I'm gonna go grab some food now.  gl
<krz> _jason ok i get invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<damo21> Gnome is just too memory hungry for older pcs... xfce is perfect choice for me i cant wait for dapper :)
<iceman_> anyone know why I cant Apt-get Streamtuner ...
<krz> _jason but ill try to reboot normally to see if it makes a difference
<gnomefreak> damo21: you can install xfce on breezy
<damo21> i did, but it seems to break things
<_jason> !info streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: (A GUI audio stream directory browser), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.99.99-5ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 581 kB, Installed size: 2064 kB
<gnomefreak> you need universe enabled
<gnomefreak> damo21: define breaks things
<damo21> i have multiverse and universe enabled, but like, usb automounting doesnt work anymore, and i cant access the cups print server
<damo21> i might have to reinstall
<gnomefreak> who just pmed me and why?
<krz> _jason nope, since like it didnt do much ..
<krz> _jason still get the error at normal boot. i think ill just backup and reinstall
<MstrJeff> gnomefreak: might have been me
<_jason> krz: remove gdm and install it again
<gnomefreak> MstrJeff: what did you need?
<MstrJeff> some help w/ php-mysql errors
<gnomefreak> damo21: im not real sure why. im assuming xubuntu-desktop is staying same in breezy
<gnomefreak> MstrJeff: i dont use either
<damo21> gnomefreak: im hoping the permission bugs with HAL and stuff are fixed in dapper
* gnomefreak never had that issue
<jsestri2> i'm having trouble getting starting up if i have my onboard audio enabled. If it is enabled the startup hangs at "starting hotplug subsystem" and if its disabled, it flys right through. Any suggestions?
<MstrJeff> ok, thanks
<visik7> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<damo21> gnomefreak: for some reason, pmount is trying to automount the wrong partition on my usb sticks so i get an error every time i plug it in
<visik7> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<_jason> krz: I jsut scrolled up and saw your xserver error, I doubt gdm is the problem
<eugman> So if I have ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed on a computer will there be any problems?
<krz> _jason what do you think it is?
<edouard> Bonjour, je viens d'installer ubuntu. Mon cran est un 17" classique mais l'affichage est bomb... en 85 Hz et en 60 Hz ca scintille. Que puis-je faire ?
<gnomefreak> eugman: not unless you are using dapper
<eugman> darn
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Janne_doe|aw> edouard ils parlent anglais
<_jason> krz: an xserver problem :)
<gnomefreak> eugman: dapper xubuntu-desktop is being upgraded and does not work
<eugman> oh wait thats good
<gnomefreak> eugman: breezy will work fine
<damo21> i just would like a separate choice to install xfce clean without the gnome desktop
<gnomefreak> _should_
<eugman> Sorry I misread it as saying it's a new feature in dapper
<thegladiator> can I display the desktop ?
<thegladiator> and switch desktop also if possible ?
<edouard> Janne_doe, xcuse me suis tromp de chan ^^
<Janne_doe> ^^
<gnomefreak> damo21: you will have to wait and see if they include it in dapper last i heard was it will bve
<jsestri2> anyone got ideas as to why hotplug might not work with my onboard audio or what to do about it?
<thegladiator> usin keyboard can I display the desktop ?
<colm> damo21, install server then apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<thegladiator> whats the key combination to display your desktop ?
<Janne_doe> edouard si tu veux il y a un chan franais pour ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<thegladiator> are there any keys to switch dektops also ?
<damo21> colm: really?? i can install the server version like that and add xfce later? cool
<eugman> Hey would a live cd like knoppix or something else be better suited than a ubuntu installation for repairing a broken registry hive?
<gnomefreak> damo21: yes
<edouard> Janne_doe, oui je sais merci
<colm> yes, did that on my old laptop.  works well.  just type "server" at CD boot prompt
<Makaraki> sorry, but I had a look to the mplayerinstallhowto but my computer can not find the package
<damo21> Thanks heaps guys i will try that
<gnomefreak> eugman: registry hive?
<gaz-> hi ive had to reinstall windows which has overwritten grub how can i get into ubuntu to reinstall grub as the ubuntu dvd doesnt offer me a rescue mode?
<eugman> On a widows partition
<thegladiator> whats the key combination to display your desktop ?
<Makaraki> maybe I have to add some new sources to my apt sources list, anyone knows which are the correct?
<damo21> colm: did usb automounting work on that laptop?
<gnomefreak> eugman: i dont know if you can do that or not i try to use windows to fix windows problems
<Makaraki> hi
<dyrne> Makaraki: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list remove the # in front of any url then save changes then sudo apt-get update then try to install again
<colm> yes, my digital camera (sony) works fine
<NoWhereMan[away] > hi all
<jsestri2> how do you search the apt-get package list?
<damo21> colm: the icon appears in the filemanager home?
<iceman_> Whats the most featured DVD player for Ubuntu ?
<colm> thegladiator, have a look at system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: apt-cache search package
<user__> first time here     quite nice
<NoWhereMan[away] > i don't know what i installed, but a "debian" menu appeared in my applications menu... does anybody know how can i get rid of it?
<thegladiator> thanks
<eugman> Yes well the only way I know to fix it with windows would be a complete wipe of any settings via reinstall over exisiting installation.
<amphi> NoWhereMan[away] : oh, the horror! ;)
<gnomefreak> NoWhereMan[away] : if you find out what it was let me know i cant figure out how to get mine back :(
<colm> damo21, can't remember, it's unplugged just now.  think it mounts on /media/...
<thegladiator> colm, what is the meaning of 0xd ? control  ?
<colm> thegladiator,
<NoWhereMan[away] > amphi: you lost it and you want it back?
<damo21> colm: i have problems setting up printing in xfce did u try connecting to network printer?
<carpediem> gnomefreak: its available in apt
<gnomefreak> carpediem: under what name?
<amphi> NoWhereMan[away] : ?
<thegladiator> yes colm
<carpediem> gnomefreak: debian menu :p
<gnomefreak> ah ty i will try it
<NoWhereMan[away] > amphi: sorry wrong person :P
<thegladiator> i say s 0xda
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: I searched for "realtek" and it only gave me errors...this means there is nothing? a search for ati yielded a ton of stuff
<thegladiator> etc
<carpediem> gnomefreak: may have a dash, may not.
<NoWhereMan[away] > gnomefreak: you lost it and you want it back? O_o
<Makaraki> hi again, somebody knows a source to add to my sources.list to finally download mplayer
<carpediem> NoWhereMan[away] : sec, I can tell you how to get rid of it.
<gnomefreak> NoWhereMan[away] : yes
<frank23> iceman_: for DVDs, a player that uses xine is best, so kaffeine, totem-xine
<NoWhereMan[away] > carpediem: thanx :)
<dyrne> Makaraki: sudo apt-get instal mplayer-586 doesnt work?
<Makaraki> no
<thegladiator> does anyone know what does 0x means in the keyboard shortcuts ?
<gnomefreak> carpediem: no name like that
<Makaraki> it doesn't
<BockBilbo> can someone tell me how to remove a dir called " [./ "
<iceman_> frank23 thanks
<BockBilbo> ??
<carpediem> NoWhereMan[away] : You install the App Menu Editor, and uncheck it.....I'm trying to remember the package name, sec.
<iceman_> brb
<BockBilbo> cant manage to delete it with rm
<BockBilbo> ...
<carpediem> gnomefreak: sec, I'll find it.
<amphi> thegladiator: that the number is hexadecimal?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> some one can help me?
<eugman> BockBilbo what happen when you try to
<thegladiator> dont think so , it stand for keyboard shortcut
<BockBilbo> nothing
<BockBilbo> it just doesnt remove it
<eugman> but you don't get any errors?
<BockBilbo> i do rm -Rf  [./
<BockBilbo> no
<BockBilbo> see
<thegladiator> like it says OPen browser--- 0xda like that
<CanYouHelpMePlz> rm -r
<gnomefreak> carpediem: ty i just tried searching for debian and i didnt see it
<carpediem> thegladiator: ah, I remember where I saw it....in Automatix
<BockBilbo> that folder was created by an error on a fat32 fs
<carpediem> thegladiator: sorry, tab completion
<BockBilbo> :S
<amphi> thegladiator: ghod knows what that refers to - a keycode?
<dyrne> Makaraki: copy the breezy universe urls and just substitute multiverse for universe assuming youre on breezy
<NoWhereMan[away] > carpediem: thanx
<Makaraki> Hola alguien sabe porque no puedo hacer sudo apt-get install mplayer-586?
<thegladiator> tab compleation ?
<carpediem> gnomefreak: I saw it in automatix.
<eugman> I know one option bockbillbo
<gnomefreak> carpediem: yuck
<amphi> !tell Makaraki about es
<BockBilbo> which one eugman ?
<carpediem> thegladiator: in other words, wrong person
<ubuntu> i just got the ubuntu live CD and was wondering is there is a way to install it to a HDD?
<thegladiator> oh :)
<eugman> sudo nautilus
<carpediem> gnomefreak: Let me see what it does to enable it.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: that is a keyboard key like 0x08
<eugman> then try removing it through nautilus
<Makaraki> dyrne: ok I will do it
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: that's what I was tentatively assuming
<carpediem> NoWhereMan[away] : sudo apt-get install smeg
<frank23> ubuntu: you need the install cd to install ubuntu.
<BockBilbo> eugman, lets see
<Xenguy> ubuntu: do you have the other CD that comes with the set?
<ubuntu> nope
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: but X progs more conventionally use keysyms rather than keycodes
<ubuntu> where do i get it ?
<Makaraki> dyrne: yes I'm on breesy
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: ahh...
<eugman> Also I'm pretty sure you use a lower r to recurse with rm but you'd have to check the man pages.
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my onboard audio initialized?
<NoWhereMan[away] > carpediem: already installed
<CanYouHelpMePlz> eugman: yes, rm -r
<BockBilbo> eugman, ... (<unknown>:6473): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: gnome_vfs_file_info_dup: assertion `orig != NULL' failed
<a2xm> hi all.. question: there's a file named "dead.letter" on my home folder. what's it?
<carpediem> NoWhereMan[away] : then Applications > System Tools >Application Menu Editor
<Xenguy> ubuntu: talk to whomever gave you the live cd (or d/l and burn an Ubu install CD yourself :-)
<NoWhereMan[away] > carpediem: yes, done, thanx :)
<frank23> ubuntu: where did you get the live cd?
<carpediem> NoWhereMan[away] : np
<a2xm> I hope it's not a virus
<visik7> anyone who knows how ubuntu kernel is modified from vanilla ?
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: eg. 'Prev_Virtual_Screen' rather than 'keycode 234'
<Xenguy> a2xm: no...
<colm> thegladiator, sorry afk... 0x99  are keycodes for non standard keys (EG like the ones on my ms keyboard for calc, media, volume etc.)
<ubuntu> i DL the CD my self
<b00> lo there,  does ubuntu have most of the packages debian does ?:
<thegladiator> ah thanks
<eugman> I dunno how to solve that. However you need to use the arguments -rf not -Rf when emptying a folder
<a2xm> Xenguy, so, what is it?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> my windows key opens firefox:-)
<Xenguy> a2xm: that usually comes from emailers like pine (or mutt?) when an email is aborted unfinished IIRC
<amphi> thegladiator: if xev shows no keysym for a key, you can use xmodmap to assign a keysym
<erUSUL> visik7, aplying patches. Ben collins mantains the ubuntu kernel
<thegladiator> yep
<Makaraki> dyrne: It's already universe
<brainiac_ghost> for some reason XGL is using MESA
<brainiac_ghost> :(
<jroes> should firefox ever use 165mb of ram? :P
<amphi> thegladiator: it makes things a bit easier to read than hex values
<Xenguy> a2xm: it should just be a text file I think
<Makaraki> dyrne: I made no changes
<eva_> is there an option without downloading big software packages to convert wma to mp3?
<amphi> jroes: there's no upper limit AFAIK ;)
<jroes> (it's using 16.5% mem and I've got 1gb)
<eugman> Also you will probable need a sudo before that or you should be able otherwise to delete it bu normal nautilus instead of a root file browser
<BockBilbo> eugman, i know.. but that doesnt woek
<BockBilbo> :S
<jsestri2> jroes: the windows version has never done that for me
<erUSUL> eva_, soun-converter
<atoponce> jroes, how many tabs are open and how long have you been using it?
<jroes> I'm on kubuntu
<eva_> is it big?
<erUSUL> eva_, sound-converter
<eugman> I dunno then soryy
<jroes> 6 tabs, it's probably been open since yesterday
<BockBilbo> oks, thanks anyway eugman
<dyrne> Makaraki: copy both the deb and deb-src universe urls paste at bottom of file and change the universe at the end to multiverse and save
<a2xm> Xenguy, so just leave it there? chown by root
<frank23> jroes: yeah firefox does that. i dont know why
<erUSUL> !info  soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: (simple sound converter application for GNOME), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with my onboard audio?
<atoponce> jroes, it is a caching feature.  the more you navigate, the more memory is occupied for faster page loading.
<dyrne> Makaraki: you want both a universe and multiverse
<jroes> ah
<jsestri2> !realtek
<ubotu> jsestri2: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tecs> i upgraded....should i keep my etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc or replace it with the update? what does it do anyway
<erUSUL> eva_, 208 kb
<atoponce> jroes, you can disable it
<Xenguy> a2xm: have a look at it if it is text, and then you can do what you want with it (keep, delete, etc)
<jroes> good to know
<jsestri2> !audio driver
<ubotu> jsestri2: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Makaraki> dyrne: ok I will do it
<eva_> erUSUL, thanks
<atoponce> but your pages will suffer in performance
<a2xm> Xenguy, thanks
<erUSUL> eva_, no problem
<jroes> I don't mind it, except I doubt it works cooperatively enough with the OS to make sure that memory is available for use by other programs
<Xenguy> a2xm: sure
<jroes> (if in desperate need
<carpediem> gnomefreak: okay, what automatix does is "sudo apt-get --assume-yes install menu menu-xdg pdmenu"  then "sudo update-menus"
<atoponce> it'll keep eating away, but there is a cap, just not sure what it is
<speyer> how do i switch to root user ? su root doesnt work , i mean i didnt set a password for root and passwd root doesnt allow me to do it :) any ideea ?
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_Willis> learn how ubuntu does rooty-things. :P
<jroes> it's also pretty odd considering I can open a new tab, type in http://www.google.com, then open another, and another, and continuously see it do a DNS lookup anyways
<erUSUL> speyer, sudo -s
<atoponce> jroes, http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/ben/archives/009749.html
<gnomefreak> ok ty carpediem
<colm> speyer, there is very very little you actually need to be root for
<Xenguy> speyer: or sudo -i (if you want root's environment)
<speyer> thanks all
<carpediem> gnomefreak: if you try it, let me know if it works.  I just want to know for reference.
<a2xm> Xenguy, :-D  it's an mail about Configuring mysql-server .. phiuh..
<Xenguy> a2xm: there ya go :-)
<speyer> its gtk-switch available on unbuntu ? iwill like to change border size and fonts for all aplications
<dyrne> Makaraki: this is a copy of my preset sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8888
<jroes> atoponce: ah
<jroes> atoponce: thanks ;)
<a2xm> Xenguy, do you kanow about samba?
<gnomefreak> ok carpediem (im grabbing them manulaly
<atoponce> jroes, np.  hth.  :)
<Xenguy> a2xm: I don't use it
<jsestri2> any ideas for fixing ubuntu to play nicely with my motherboard's onboard audio?
<rambo3> tha smp : localhost kernel: CPU0: Temperature above threshold | localhost kernel: CPU1: Temperature above threshold
<eva_> ok, i found the package - how do i install it from my harddisk?
<dahump> anyone in here know why amarok won't play radio stations? System sound works, amarok shows the file being buffered, but no sound comes out.
<carpediem> Anyone tried the Second Life Linux alpha on Ubuntu?  It wfm, but it always crashes in 5-10 minutes of gameplay.
<Xenguy> !tell jsestri2 about sound
<frank23> dahump: i dont know but if had no problems using amarok-xine
<frank23> dahump: install it and change the engine in the settings
<eva_> how to install a .deb package?
<Xenguy> eva_: dpkg -i
<speyer> any ideea about the gtk-switch ? its available or not ?
* gnomefreak brb while these are downloading
<ubuntu> is the ubuntu install cd just one or is there 4 like FC4?
<damo21> Anyone know if its possible to configure gnome so that the workspaces are accessible by moving the mouse off the edge of the screen, just like xfce?
<jsestri2> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<dahump> amarok-xine?
<carpediem> ubuntu: just one
<Xenguy> ubotu: you only need the 1st one
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xenguy
<rambo3> you can check repos and wiki before questioning
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: hmmm, is the xgl thing coming with the live cd of flight cd4 by default or do i need to switch to it/enable it somehow?
<Xenguy> hah
<Makaraki> dyrne: Now it works thanks for your help I'll keep it in mind thanks a lot
<Xenguy> ubuntu: you only need the 1st one
<ubuntu> ok is that all i need?
<dyrne> Makaraki: np
<carpediem> ubuntu: should be, yes
<ubuntu> what the others for?
<midwinter> damo21, install brightside
<damo21> brightside?
<rambo3> play freesbe
<jsestri2> Xenguy: I'm not sure if its a bug, or just an inproper setup
<damo21> is that a new wm?
<Xenguy> ubuntu: if you have a broadband net connection, you don't need the other stuff on CD
<midwinter> damo21, it's just a small program that lets you do that stuff in gnome.
<aroman> damn I wish there were mirrors in the US or Canada :(
<ubuntu> y is that?
<damo21> yayyyy
<aroman> :( slow download of flight 4 :(
<Xenguy> jsestri2: if you are unable to get things going by following the HOWTO, then crimsun is very knowledgeable about sound
<brainiac_ghost> dorel, need to enable it
<brainiac_ghost> dorel, but it is amazing.
<Xenguy> ubuntu: because you install the base system and then just download everything else you need off the net :-)
<jsestri2> Xenguy: alright, thanks
<speyer> how bout more apt sources for atp  i will like to install mplayer
<Xenguy> jsestri2: yw
<ubuntu> aww ok
<Xenguy> !tell jsestri2 about repos
<axisys> !banshee
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<speyer> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubuntu> how do i find out if my computer is I386 or what ever it is ?
<rambo3> !win
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<Xenguy> jsestri2: sorry that was for someone else
<larson9999> hello, i've been using linux forever but not a debian based distro.  anyway, the question i have is installing the nvidia drivers basically the same as with mandrake. i.e. change the runlevel and run NV*run?
<speyer> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubuntu: Is it a standard PC?
<ubuntu> standard?
<dyrne> ubotu: for info on your processor try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jsestri2> crimsun: are you there?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dyrne
<TU2> how can i make a program run when X starts? .xinit and .Xsession odsn't work
<Xenguy> !tell larson9999 about nvidia
<dyrne> ubuntu: for info on your processor try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rambo3> if you used linux forever then you should have read topic and read wiki for answer , so i doubt it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubuntu: Intel/AMD kind of thing
<cyberic_s> anytime I try to view a movie in firefox, it says totem cannot play the movie, I might need the plug in
<Xenguy> TU2: are you using GNOME?
<baWoneR`> hi
<geneo93> ubuntu 386's were made in the early 90's
<cyberic_s> so do I need a totem plug in or a wmv plug in?
<TU2> Xenguy no. Fluxbox.  So it needs to not be started by the window manager
<jsestri2> Xenguy: is there a way to leave a message for crimsun, or I just wait till sometime when he's on?
<amphi> TU2: ~/.xsession will work
<visik7> cyberic_s: I use gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Xenguy> TU2: .xinitrc or .xsession should be the files you need then IIRC
<baWoneR`> iam a ubuntu guru (h)
<frank23> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cyberic_s> ok thanks visik7
<TU2> amphi Xenguy neither of those work for some reason.
<gnomefreak> carpediem: it adds the debian menu but doesnt add anything to the menu
<amphi> TU2: .xsession works perfectly here (debian)
<carpediem> gnomefreak: did you run "sudo update-menus"
<HappyFool> jsestri2: Tried memoserv? /msg memoserv help
<Xenguy> jsestri2: I would think you would want to try the HOWTO's first though
<TU2> hrm.  That dosn't make sense.
<TU2> i KNOW the file is right..
<TU2> does it have to be chmod u+x?
<jsestri2> Xenguy: which howto's are you talking about... the website ubotu gave me?
<frank23> cyberic_s: check the restrictedformats page. for wmv you need w32codecs
<Xenguy> TU2: they should, but I have only used GNOME and XFCE on Ubu myself
<gnomefreak> yes still no go
<Xenguy> jsestri2: ask ubotu about sound
<TU2> gnome is a piece of shit.
<Dr_Willis> TU2,  wow.. how original. :)
<TU2> nicholas@student5-382:~$ cat .xsession
<TU2> ~/.fluxbox/slitapps/monto
<atoponce> TU2, gnome isn't that bad...
<TU2> No. it is.
<Xenguy> TU2: it works for me alright, but I use xfce on slower hardware
<TU2> thats my .xsession i see no reason for that no to work.
<aroman> TU2, maybe you should give some solid reasons before making such assertions?
<atoponce> to each their own, i guess
<Dr_Willis> use the full path, is always a good idea.
<aroman> I suppose...
<cyberic_s> thanks frank23
<IdleOne> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is probably a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<gnomefreak> noone is forcing you to use gnome feel free to use one of the other 300 wm
<jsestri2> Xenguy, those howto's see to all need to run commands, but i can't even boot if my onboard audio is enabled, and if it is diabled, then there is no sign of it once ubuntu has started via lspci etc.
<renlore> any good podcast client out there? :)
<geneo93> windows of any class is a piece of shit not gnome
<carpediem> gnomefreak: hrm, don't know what to say then.  Running automatix added it for me, and that's what it ran.  Can't explain it.  Perhaps a logout will do it, but I doubt it.
<atoponce> i personally enjoy the simiplicity of gnome
<ubuntu> ok all it says is P3
<geneo93> 686 then ubuntu
<gnomefreak> carpediem: it wont i restarted gnome-panel that should have done it but didnt :(
<ubuntu> what 686
<geneo93> its classed as 686
<ubuntu> really
<geneo93> yes
<ubuntu> ok cool i was useing i386
<ubuntu> and the live cd is i386
<rambo3> thats not a problem ubuntu
<geneo93> ubuntu thats the default install
<ubuntu> what the diff?
<geneo93> 686 is optimized for faster processors
<Xenguy> jsestri2: wow, are you able to boot up with in rescue mode at all then?
<skunk_eyed> Is there a way to get Firefox 1.5 in breezy through apt? cos i can only find 1.0.7
<IdleOne> so installing xfce removes gnome?
<atoponce> skunk_eyed, nope
<rambo3> its more specific for you processor, so it should work better/faster  10 ^-100 miliseconds
<ubuntu> so if i use a i386 cd  and iam 686 i just made my self slower?
<atoponce> skunk-eyed, unless you upgrade to dapper
<Xenguy> jsestri2: I'm not sure what to suggest; you probably need someone more knowledgeable about hardware than I am frankly
<elfstone> ubuntu, yes
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: no
<Xenguy> biab
<elfstone> ubuntu, what's your CPU ?
<skunk_eyed> can't be bothered, as i am about to install gentoo
<dyrne> ubuntu: but the default install will be 386 you can upgrade that after install
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  how do it work ?
<HappyFool> !ff1.5
<geneo93> ubuntu i doubt if you will see much difference
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ubuntu> processor       : 0
<ubuntu> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<ubuntu> cpu family      : 6
<ubuntu> model           : 7
<ubuntu> model name      : Pentium III (Katmai)
<ubuntu> stepping        : 3
<ubuntu> cpu MHz         : 497.959
<ubuntu> cache size      : 512 KB
<ubuntu> fdiv_bug        : no
<ubuntu> hlt_bug         : no
<ubuntu> f00f_bug        : no
<HappyFool> no pasting, please
<ubuntu> coma_bug        : no
<jsestri2> Xenguy, well the problem is with the hotplug subsystem. for whatever reason it hangs indefinitely at that stage of startup when i try to boot with the audio enabled
<elfstone> hmmmm, don't paste that much in channel :/
* atoponce wonders why skunk_eyed asked the question them
<ubuntu> fpu             : yes
<ubuntu> fpu_exception   : yes
<amphi> ubuntu: wtf?
<ubuntu> cpuid level     : 2
<ubuntu> wp              : yes
<atoponce> *then
<ubuntu> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: after you isntall it log out and on the log-in screen click sessions choose xfce and than log in
<ubuntu> bogomips        : 987.13
<axisys> ubuntu: use pastebin.com
<ki4ikl> Does anyone in here know how to set up a belkin f5d7050 usb network adapter?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell ubuntu about pastebin
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  ok thanks
<axisys> ubuntu: and paste all info there
* skunk_eyed explains that he wnats to use a 1,5 extension to use his gmail space as sorage
<thehil> how can I figure out where to put the WIN32 codecs for mplayer??
<elfstone> ubuntu, that's a PIII/500, so it is i686
<ubuntu> aww ok
<brainiac_ghost>  sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-15-k7/volatile/fglrx.ko
<brainiac_ghost> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.15-15-k7/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<ubuntu> sorry about pasting guys aim new
<dyrne> thehil: i believe /usr/lib/win32/
<elfstone> ubuntu, it's ok, just don't do it again :)
<amphi> ubuntu: on pain of a sound larting ;)
<ki4ikl> does anyone know how to set up a f5d7050 usb network adapter in breezy?
<thehil> dyrne: I have that working in xine, not mplayer. do you have a clue?
<Makaraki> well people have fun and see ya
<UberShrike> thehil: no he doesn't
<speyer> hmm i enabled couple of other repos. and i still cannot find mplayer
<ubuntu> ok now all i see is amd64 i386 powerPC
<ubuntu> no 686
<IdleOne> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<amphi> ubuntu: don't worry about it, i386 is fine
<IdleOne> speyer:  follow that link
<samia> ok everybody talk in english?
<ubuntu> iam worried
<ubuntu> i dont wont to wast a CD
<HappyFool> speyer: it's named 'mplayer-386' (and other processor specific names)
* iGad_BigDisk sighs in agony
<elfstone> samia, yes
<iGad_BigDisk> how much server probs can one man take in one weekend....?!
<elfstone> ubuntu, just download i386, you'll upgrade to i686 kernel and such by downloading
<amphi> !tell samia about fr
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my onboard audio card to boot with ubuntu nicely?
<speyer> my bad i didnt change universe to universe multiverse
<speyer> thanks
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: uhmm, how do i enable it? (can it be done from the live cd?)
<ubuntu> man i dont want to dlwn load after i just did
<iGad_BigDisk> !tell iGad_BigDisk about how f*cked up windows 2003 is
<samia> someone talk in french here??
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<iceman_> I need the Nvidia howto link please ?
<samia> ok merci bccp
<IdleOne> pas de probleme
<amphi> samia: you got no message from the bot?
<iceman_> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<Dr_Willis> :P
<brainiac_ghost> dorel, no
<brainiac_ghost> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<snoozix> where's the difference between "ubuntu-desktop" and "xubuntu-desktop"?
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: ahh so i must install flight cd4 then for enabling xgl?
<amphi> snoozix: gnome or lack thereof, I believe
<HappyFool> !xubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<brainiac_ghost> dorel, yes
<snoozix> ah
<snoozix> thanks a loz
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: ahh ok
<HappyFool> xfce is pretty cool
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: i already started downloading the live cd... i thought i can see it live
<snoozix> Happuf: i know, but i don't really like it so much.
<Ryugi> helllo
<speyer> are the win32codecs not available ?
<ki4ikl> does anyone in here use the f5d7050 usb card in ubuntu?
<snoozix> Happuf: i'm fluxbox/wmaker/kde :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell speyer about w32codecs
<snoozix> Happuf: don't ask me why, but that works for me.
<gnomefreak> i want my xfce back :(
<dorel> brainiac_ghost: can i install to the hd from the live cd? id hate downloading again the entire disc
<snoozix> xfce3 was cool, years ago, i liked it a lot!
<amphi> snoozix: openbox is pleasant
<ubuntu> good Q dorel
<Ryugi> i would like to know if i install kubuntu over ubuntu if it would just add kde to ubuntu or do a complete install
<dorel> :)
<snoozix> amphi: i like fluxbox better, nevertheless i also made some openbox styles. but i've made 3 or 4 fluxbox styles by myself and really like fluxbox.
<snoozix> Ryugi: i think there is no real way to do this.
<MonoNoSaint> hey, me and my Xgl questions again... :P
<atoponce> Ryugi, it will add KDE to ubuntu
<jsestri2> how do you find out what version your running kernel is?
<MonoNoSaint> I'm downloading dapper flight 4...
<atoponce> Ryugi, then you can choose between gnome and kde
<snoozix> jsestri2: uname -a
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: uname -r
<MonoNoSaint> jsestri2: uname -r
<HappyFool> jsestri2: uname -r  (or uname -a)
<_jason> eek
<dyrne> dorel: you cannot install from livecd. well you could i guess.. but it would be an experience
<amphi> snoozix: fluxbox was pretty unstable and buggy in my experience, but openbox is rock solid - perhaps fb has improved
<dorel> i guess ill be downloading the install cd as well
<colm> I used to love fluxbox, but I found it tricky when jumping computers - windows/mac/solaris/linux - so I now just use gnome on linux.  Fluxbox is too different
<Ryugi> ok
<dorel> dyrne: yeah im downloading the install cd. i figure if there's an install cd then there's a reason for that :)
<dorel> dyrne: thanks
<MonoNoSaint> and I was wondering... will Xgl + Compiz run without an acceleration card?
<snoozix> amphi: i could not say that fluxbox is unstable at all. it IS rock solid in my views.
<atoponce> Ryugi, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gunner112k> I have a problem with my fresh ubuntu install. When I log in with my user it says there's no sound peripheral although in the login screen I can still hear the tribal drums sfx. help plz.
<amphi> snoozix: cool, it used to crash a lot when I used it
<gnomefreak> MonoNoSaint: i dont think so
<MonoNoSaint> I just have a chip on my ASUS motherboard ....
<snoozix> atoponce: that didn't change anything here. i did apt-get install kde before and after that apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but i couldn't find a difference between those 2 states.
<damo21> Is there a metapackage to get a full C development environment in ubuntu?
<MonoNoSaint> gnomefreak: even slow, it won't run?
<gnomefreak> MonoNoSaint: maybe #xgl-ubuntu might be of more help
<_jason> damo21: build-essential
<amphi> snoozix: to the extent I would start X with xinit and run fluxbox from the xterm, so it wouldn't take down X when it fell over ;)
<MonoNoSaint> nice, thanks!
<tecs> how come my konqueror wont open it says malformed url and cant locate kioo file
* gnomefreak though xgl was 3d
<HappyFool> damo21: build-essential gets gcc, make and the libc dev stuff. You need to get specific dev packages for other libraries (X, Gnome, ... )
<atoponce> snoozix, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installs kubuntu (KDE).  select it from the login screen
<damo21> yep cool
<ubuntu> omg what the big diff between ubuntu and kubuntu and all the other bunut's
<snoozix> amphi: there are better ways to restart a wm if it crashes imho :)
<jdumont> well that was a lesson learned.... installed edubuntu in 'server' mode and got a shell
<Gunner112k> I have a problem with my fresh ubuntu install. When I log in with my user it says there's no sound peripheral although in the login screen I can still hear the tribal drums sfx. help plz.
<atoponce> ubuntu, desktop managers and window managers
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: pretty big difference
* iGad_BigDisk would like to try edubuntu once :)
<atoponce> ubuntu, and softwrae
<snoozix> atoponce: i start kde with my xinitrc and "startkde".
<makaveli> atoponce,  : do u know how many MB is kde?
<damo21> im gonna build a few panel plugins for xubuntu
<snoozix> atoponce: i don't want a desktop manager.
<snoozix> atoponce: and i think i would just want kde 3.5
<atoponce> makaveli, i don't
<snoozix> atoponce: but that didn't work for me
<jdumont> i wonder if all i had to do was sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop to get it... instead i reinstalled from scratch
<amphi> snoozix: probably - typing 'fluxbox' in an xterm wasn't too onerous though
<colm> jdumont, yes that's right
<atoponce> snoozix, kde 3.4.3 is in the breezy repos, 3.5 in dapper
<jdumont> doh!
<gnomefreak> jdumont: yes you could have gotten it from apt
<cyberic_s> I just installed apache and php, but it did not create a public_html folder in my /home dir
<ubuntu> desktop manager and windows manager what that?
<IdleOne> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xfce rocks! its like I have a new computer lmao
<snoozix> atoponce: why then is kubuntu dapper and ubuntu breezy?
<amphi> IdleOne: heh
<gnomefreak> lol IdleOne
<snoozix> LOL
<Gunner112k> I have a problem with my fresh ubuntu install. When I log in with my user it says there's no sound peripheral although in the login screen I can still hear the tribal drums sfx. help plz.
<damo21> IdleOne: Yes exactly why i use xfce
<IdleOne> I love this
<atoponce> ubuntu, desktop manager manages your login, controls, and any windows managers
<gnomefreak> snoozix: there is a kubuntu for dapper breezy and hoary
<atoponce> ubuntu, window managers maintain how your software looks on the system
<iGad_BigDisk> Gunner112k: sounds like a user rights prob to me...
<ubuntu> so what is better?
<damo21> IdleOne: check out the menu creation system
<snoozix> gnomefreak: where can i get a dapper iso for ubuntu?
<atoponce> snoozix, kubuntu in in dapper, breezy, hoary and warty
<gnomefreak> oops forgot warty :(
<IdleOne> damo21:  where at?
<atoponce> ubuntu, for what?
<colm> I'm loving tomboy notes!  anyone know of any other wiki-lite type apps?  would like tomboy to be just a little more functional
<snoozix> atoponce: and where do i get a dapper iso?
<mister_roboto> colm: have you looked at the standalong moinmoin?
<atoponce> snoozix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<Gunner112k> and any of my admin tools won't open
<mister_roboto> colm: it's easy and simple and full function
<damo21> IdleOne: click on the "settings" button on the panel and start configuring your new computer :D
<brosioz> why if install eclipse it will install also mozilla-browser i alredy have firefox...
<atoponce> snoozix, or you could change your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<IdleOne> damo21:  will do ()
<colm> mister_roboto, I tried to install that a while ago but ran into troubles.  Guessing that it's now easier to deploy
<BenC> anyone know of a tool that will extract the el torito boot images from an ISO?
<iGad_BigDisk> Gunner112k: like I'm saying... sounds like a user rights prob to me :p
<ubuntu> i take it most people are useing ubuntu
<speyer> ubuntu rocks man :)
<damo21> IdleOne: xfce has a cool tool for creating your own custom start-menu type thing
<mister_roboto> ubuntu: i'd like to see numbers on that out of curiosity. personally, i prefer kubuntu (like kde)
<cyberic_s> ubuntu is awsome
<atoponce> ubuntu, i am running all three: (x)(k)(u)buntu
<IdleOne> I love how it hides the panel lol
<Gunner112k> no... it doesn't even let me in, the admin tools completely lock up and close themselves
<speyer> really fast and i love the ports :) aint that big as in gentoo but a lot faster the installing gentoo source package :)
<ubuntu> omg running all 3
<jdumont> so... my whole purpose is to setup an edubuntu server and have thin clients login and run apps via terminal server.  that's why i did the 'server' install.  but now i'm stuck as to where to go.  any pointers?
<adub> URGENT:             My laptop key sensitivity goes out for  some reason from withiin X            <---- it took 5 minutes to type that
<atoponce> why not?  it's all about choice  :)
<erchache> hi
<erchache> im triying to use freenx
<erchache> i configure server and client correctly
<Dreamstar> hi all
<iGad_BigDisk> adub: check your system clock, is it running twice as fast as should be?
<damo21> jdumont: try freenx
<snoozix> atoponce: are you sure updating to dapper will work okay? i don't want to f*ck up my system :)
<erchache> but when windows freenex client opens....show logo and after close....why? :-S
<_jason> erchache: please try not to use enter as punctuation, it makes it difficult to follow your question
<jdumont> is freenx a distro?
* BenC finds geteltorito
<atoponce> snoozix, nope.  completely unstable.  install at your own risk
<_jason> ubuntu: tell jdumont about freenx
<colm> snoozix, then don't install dapper...  it's experimental (works ok here though)
<atoponce> :)
<damo21> jdumont: no its a package for ubuntu
<Dreamstar> i need a little help trying to make my webcam working on linux, anybody can help me pls? thx!!!
<snoozix> hm ok :)
<mister_roboto> jdumont: you mean you don't want the clients to run X locally?
<_jason> ubotu: tell jdumont about freenx
<Gunner112k> no... it doesn't even let me in, the admin tools completely lock up and close themselves
<erchache> _jason: i cant enter to my remote machine with freenx
<adub> no it has correct time
<_jason> erchache: can you ssh into it?
<erchache> yes
<navarone> mister_roboto, thnx now I am gonna have that song in my head all day...,s>
<erchache> and autentication via freenx goes on...
<jdumont> ah... good cuz i'm i don't want to be a wishy washy church hopper.  i want to focus one one or two distros.,\
<mister_roboto> navarone: domo!
<Dreamstar> any help for me? pls!!! :(((
<erchache> _jason:open see big logo....and close....
<_jason> erchache: are you connecting linux > linux or windows > linux?
<iGad_BigDisk> adub: are you sure? Have you configured your clock to display seconds as well?
<erchache> no linux > powerbook
<erchache> and linux > linux
<erchache> both fails same maner
<ubuntu> anyone know where i can get ubuntu 686 install iso?
<_jason> erchache: can you connect to your own computer?
<Stormx2> Whats an alternative to gFTP or GNOME's FTP functionality?
<navarone> mister_roboto, I was a fan of Styx...was even waiting for them to make movie based on song back in the day...sheesh I'm old...<s>
<_jason> erchache: like using the client and server on the same machine
<speyer> why removing totem player will remove ubuntu-desktop too ? its this ok ?
<_jason> speyer: it is ok, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<erchache> oopps...no....im on my house....remote computer are on office
<damo21> Stormx2: do you need a gFTP with SSL?
<speyer> _jason thanks
<dyrne> ubuntu: you will want to just ust the regular 386 installer the upgrade afterwards
<mataks> Xappe: when i do the grub-install i got some error, it says that cannot read stage to correctly
<mataks> Xappe still there?
<adub> yess     herree
<Stormx2> damo21: No, just a better FTP client
<ubuntu> y is that dyrne
<Dreamstar> <---- needs help to make a vivitar webcam work!!!
<mister_roboto> navarone: it's funny... my name always brings in comments from the old-timers (i'm one too!)
<jsestri2> what is the best way to backup the kernel?
<damo21> Stormx2: better in what way
<gnomefreak> carpediem: restarting gnome worked :) ty
<arcskon> What is the recommendation for the best dvd player for ubuntu?
<Stormx2> damo21: OK, different
<iGad_BigDisk> 70% of Dapper flight 4 downloaded... lalalla
<gnomefreak> arcskon: mplayer
<dyrne> ubuntu: after install just type like: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 I think thats it
<adub> just rraaaannn     ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc    and no luck
<Stormx2> damo21: I just really don't like gFTP at all...
<dyrne> ubuntu: and reboot
<_jason> erchache: I had to enable ssl encryption once when I was on a windows box, try that?
<Stormx2> damo21: Something a little more like windows' SmartFTP
<navarone> mister_roboto, the robot in the video always reminded me of a cross between the Metropolis robot and the annoying lil robot from Buck Rogers
<damo21> Stormx2: sorry i dont use ftp anyway
<mister_roboto> Stormx2: i have't tried it but there is supposed to be a nice gui ftp plugin for firefox. might wanna try that extension
<_jason> erchache: does it say 'authentication failed' or something else?
<gnomefreak> _jason: have you tried the windows version of irssi yet?
<adub> Gad  this  juussst   staaaaaartd
<iGad_BigDisk> adub: no luck, as in - the clock doesn't go back, or it's not working at all?
<_jason> gnomefreak: nope, how is it?
<Dreamstar> ok i guess noone will help me..
<Stormx2> mister_roboto: oooh cool.
<gnomefreak> its cool i just not sure if i can run the scripts in it
<dyrne> Stormx2: also i like just konqueror for ftp when not in console
<ubuntu> there is no 686 iso?
<mister_roboto> Dreamstar: what is the problem?
<_jason> gnomefreak: you probably need to setup perl somehow
<iGad_BigDisk> adub: just configure the clock on the bottom right part to display seconds as well
<Stormx2> dyrne: Do you use KDE?
<damo21> is there an auto-update plugin for the xubuntu desktop?
<iGad_BigDisk> adub: then you can see if it's running at the correct speed
<ejofee_> how do i change settings in motif? what is its config file?
<adub> not wwoorrrkkiiiiiiing  ii  press  hhrrrd on kkeeeeeys to  typppe still aand hvvve  2 hold  them  iin
<dyrne> Stormx2: i just switch figured if i was using k3b and konqueror and a few other tools.. might as well
<adub> k
<navarone> damo21, I dunno about auto update but you can install synaptic and use that for package manager
<IdleOne> why doesnt ubuntu just use xfce? or does it have its limitations?
<gnomefreak> yeah i figured that much i just havent had time to fiddle with it yet i might get to it this week i hope
<_jason> adub: have you tried an external keyboard? or a different OS?
<Dreamstar> mister_roboto: i'd like to make my vivitar webcam work
<Gunner112k> now I have another problem. Everything I'm trying to open with administrator rights locks up on me before it even asks me for a password. plz help.
<iceman_> wheres the power management controls in ubuntu gnome
<mister_roboto> Dreamstar: ahhh. sorry, can't help. just didn't hear your question.   sorry
<_jason> Gunner112k: what does 'sudo echo hi' do in a terminal?
<iGad_BigDisk> adub: whoops... that's something else then. I had the opposite today, pressing a key once resulted in several keystrokes...
<Dreamstar> mister_roboto: no prob sir :)
<Stormx2> Oh wow the Firefox FTP client = YUMMY!!
<damo21> Anyone get hibernation working on laptop?
<iGad_BigDisk> adub: so I doubt that clock thing is going to do you any good then :(
<adub> ouch biig diisk
<Gunner112k> _jason: nothing
<makaveli> whats a good CD burner for video files
<_jason> Gunner112k: is this the first account you created during install?
<mister_roboto> damo21: i can't get it to wake up properly on my Dell Inspiron 8200 w/ ATI
<Gunner112k> yeah
<adub> clock semms okk
<_jason> Gunner112k: paste the output of the command 'groups'
<speyer> _jason whats this evolution package for ? its really required ?
<dyrne> makaveli: k3b for all burning needs
<IdleOne> makaveli:  gnomebaker or k3b
<mister_roboto> damo21: i've heard nvidia works better and that it might be related to the ati drivers
<Gunner112k> "kevin"
<Gunner112k> that's it
<cyberic_s> does anybody know where the hell synaptic puts the httpd.conf file for apache2
<_jason> speyer: I think parts of gnome depend on it, not sure.  It's a mail client
<navarone> speyer evolution is a suite that includes calaendar email client etc
<_jason> cyberic_s: /etc/apache2
<damo21> mister_roboto, how unfortunate, im bidding on ebay for ibm x40 laptop now with ati mobility
<speyer> so i can remove it right ?
<ubuntu> looking for 686 iso anyone?
<_jason> speyer: you can try and see how much stuff it will take with it
<larson9999> Xenguy: thanks for the help but i installed nvidia the NV*run way so it's consistant with my other distros and i can upgrade without waiting for packages to be built.
<Gunner112k> _jason: "kevin"
<jdumont> just fyi... i burned the edubuntu iso from edubuntu last night and had problems.... burned it with nero and it was fine.
<mister_roboto> damo21: it has never worked for me with ubuntu. suse used to work. might be able to get the power stuff working if i was willing to tak ethe time, but i'm too lazy
<_jason> Gunner112k: well, that means you are not in the admin group
<speyer> _jason it will also remove evolution-plugins and evolution-exchange
<speyer> its that ok ?
<_jason> Gunner112k: did you do an expert install by any chance?  and do you have access to root?
<HappyFool> speyer: you can (though why?); it will also remove the ubuntu-desktop `meta-package' which you should reinstall before upgrading to the next version of ubuntu (6.04 or whatever)
<adub> :(     noo   uuusb keeyyboaaard     att   x  siign ooonn   screen  eeveerrrryyyy is ffine ii   type  password fine
<navarone> speyer are you planning on replacing it with another email client?
<Gunner112k> _jason: I do have access to root
<damo21> roboto: yeah i heard power management was a biartch to setup on ubuntu
<_jason> Gunner112k: you created a password manually after the install?
<Gunner112k> _jason: yeah
<adub> pplease ssssomeone help :(
<speyer> navarone temp. i dont need email client ,i use webbased email
<_jason> Gunner112k: ok su to root and do 'adduser kevin admin'
<ubuntu> anyone know ?
<Gunner112k> done
<Gunner112k> I'll see what happens
<_jason> Gunner112k: 'sudo echo hi'
<ubuntu> 686 install iso where to get?
<navarone> speyer I see...well i don't see a prob...you can always reinstall later if things go pearshaped
<HappyFool> ubuntu: i don't think there is one
<speyer> navarone so evolution ; evolution-plugins and evolution-exchange can be removed ..
<speyer> ok
<Gunner112k> ok now the admin tools work
<speyer> thanks
<Gunner112k> thanks for the help _jason
<_jason> Gunner112k: okay, you amy want to add yourself to the adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner  groups as well
<_jason> Gunner112k: s/amy/may
<abk> hey all
<speyer> evolutiopn-data-server will remove almost all the gnome packages :)) , wont touch that
<abk> something trickifying me:
<gnomefreak> abk: yes evo and gnome go hand in hand and it sucks :(
<navarone> abk then let us know what it is and maybe we can solutionify it for ya...<s>
<adub> pplease ssssomeone help :(
<ubuntu> guess there is not a 686 install iso
<jtdgrz> i just installed ubuntu with the GRUB boot loader, as soon as i rebooted i got grub error 21
<jtdgrz> anyone know whats wrong?
<eighty4> ubuntu, the i386 install iso will work fine.
<abk> I'm trying to build wine on a fresh Ubuntu install. when I run "apt-get --build source wine", it gives me an "error: C compiler cannot create executables".
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: i dont think ther eis i think the 386 installer will set you up with 686 if its able to be run
<navarone> abk did you install build-essential package?
<damo21> Well, im using ubuntu successfully for low latency audio i/o... software synthesisers rock!
<abk> is it in Synaptic?
<navarone> abk yes should be
<gnomefreak> abk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jtdgrz> anyone?
<IdleOne> damo21:  how do I add shortcuts to desktop?
<damo21> IdleOne: Xfce doesnt have icons on the desktop
<jdumont> question:  after installing ubuntu/suse/novell etc for a dozen times this weekend I have noticed that the partitioning/formatting is 10 times faster than windows fdisk/format.  why is this?
<cfh_dev> What's the name of the program that will remove packages and dependencies?  Starts with deb but all I can think of is deborphan
<IdleOne> damo21:  that explains it
<IdleOne> lol
<abk> apt-get reports it's installed.
<Gunner112k> _jason: is the "save configuration" option in the logoff  screen important for my user settings?
<Mitja> Where are the local and regional settings in gnome'
<Mitja> ?
<damo21> IdleOne: you need to create a nice menusystem so u can rightclick on desktop and have everything u need there
<gnomefreak> xfce sure does have icons you can find them in synaptic
<adub> i have      been  running  ubunnntu   for months thiss   ssloow typing just start
<navarone> cfh_dev, dpkg I think you want
<larson9999> i always thought it was funny for a wm to have the desktop area but no way to put icons on it.  seems unnatural for me to have a clean desktop
<_jason> Gunner112k: no, I think that just saves what programs you ahve open and then opens them up next time you login
<gnomefreak> damo21: fluxbox :)
<cfh_dev> navarone: It's a less low level than dpkg.  It cleans out packages based on dependencies
<Gunner112k> ok
<speyer> brb
<Gunner112k> thanks for all
<gnomefreak> damo21: i think xfce has that option in synaptic (extra package)
<speyer> !xmms
<ubotu> I guess xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<jtdgrz> i just installed ubuntu with the GRUB boot loader, as soon as i rebooted i got grub error 21
<jtdgrz> anyone have a solutiion?
<Mitja> Where are the local and regional settings in gnome'
<gnomefreak> damo21: i cant tell you right now because xfce is broken in dapper
<damo21> gnomefreak: yes one day i will venture to fluxbox, but xfce works a charm in breezy
<abk> the exact output of my "apt-get --build source wine" command: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<brosioz> why eclipse depends of mozilla-browser ??
<_jason> !xmms =~ s/Hoary/Hoary\ and\ Breezy
<ubotu> _jason: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyberic_s> heres a small problem, I cannot su
<_jason> damn, that what I get for tryying to be like sevea s
<cyberic_s> does not authenticate
<IdleOne> cyberic_s:  use sudo
<jdumont> im on a mac right now mitja... try clicking the clock or right clicking?
<cyberic_s> ok
<gnomefreak> brosioz: not sure but it was a pita about a month ago
<cfh_dev> navarone: It's debfoster
<ryanakca> how do you find the version number of a library/program in apt-cache? like, I'm searching for glib-2.4.8... would I go "apt-cache search glib-2.4.8"? or ???
<Snake007uk> hey guys
<K-Mandla> Hello out there in Ubuntuland
<adub> URGENT:             My laptop key sensitivity goes out for  some reason from withiin X            <---- it took 5 minutes to type that
<Snake007uk> I just followed the steps on xglhowto ubunti
<_jason> ryanakca: apt-cache policy packagename will give you info on that
<brosioz> gnomefreak: pita ??
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: apt-cache policy package
<brosioz> what means ?
<ryanakca> kk
<gnomefreak> pain in the a**
<Prohibited> Hey, I have been trying to shut down "ProFTPD" by SSH, but "proftpd stop" won't work .. Nothing happens. How do I shut it down?
<ryanakca> ty
<HappyFool> abk: do you have gcc installed ? (try, e.g., gcc --version)
<dreamwave> hello.  i've got an airlink mimo xr wifi card (rt2600 chip).  does anyone know if ubuntu supports this?
<Snake007uk> my xgl server crashes, and gives an error about XIO: fatal io error on xserver :93.0
<damo21> gnomefreak: im all for using ubuntu endorsed window managers, when they fix xfce4 in dapper, i'll be upgrading
<eighty4> Snake007uk, no luck with xgl? i'm looking to give it a try too
<nuxil> is there a tool to decompress rar files
<gnomefreak> damo21: they are upgrading xfce to newest version not sure how long it will be
<gnomefreak> nuxil: ofcourse
<brosioz> pff
<gnomefreak> !rar
<HappyFool> !info unrar-nonfree
<nuxil> what
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<speyer> brb
<brosioz> i don't want it :
* IdleOne wants to kiss the guy who made xfce he turned my P2 233Mhz into a lighting bolt lol
<Snake007uk> eighty4 :(
<damo21> gnomefreak: cool, i can wait
<Snake007uk> guyz any idea ?? what the problem could be?
<dyrne> jtdgrz: still having problem?
<toote> Hello i have ubuntu installed on my old pc and i am running apache from it with php well i was wondering if i point a domain to my ip would that work and the domain dns to my ip?
<adub> i have a  functonn key on my keeyyboooorrrrrd
<ubuntu> anyone know if Verbatim blank CD's are any good quality?
<ownerx> yes ubuntu
<damo21> IdleOne: yes if it wasnt for xfce and ubuntu, i would be throwing out my P2 366MMX laptop
<ubuntu> really
<eighty4> ubuntu yeah they're pretty good.
<gnomefreak> Snake007uk: /join #xgl-ubuntu  maybe they can help better
<adub> _jason  gnomefreak   help pleasse :)
<ubuntu> what is one worth?
<ownerx> lol xgl has its own room now
<navarone> Snake007uk, you can try #Xgl-ubuntu for advice
<gnomefreak> adub: try rebooting?
<_jason> adub: did you try a different OS and/or an external keyboard?
<cyberic_s> anyway if I have a file open in gedit that is read-only to sudo it right from the editor
<cyberic_s> i dont want to use a terminal editor to edit this file
<cyberic_s> but it needs root
<adub> yes reboooooooting tried
<wastrel> cyberic_s:  you should open it with  sudo gedit filename
<dyrne> cyberic_s: sudo gedit &
<Snake007uk> gnomefreak, navarone thnx
<damo21> IdleOne: if u REALLY want to see lightening speed, install fluxbox instead
<gnomefreak> Snake007uk: just a note though xgl is not garentied to work and is still in its testing stages
<_jason> cyberic_s: gksudo 'gedit file'
<gnomefreak> Snake007uk: ye
<gnomefreak> yw
<ubuntu> what is one verbatim CD worth?
<eugman> Hey anyone here use pygame and can explain to me everything i need to use it?
<cyberic_s> ok
<jtdgrz> thanks a lot i got it
<cyberic_s> thanks guys
<cyberix> Aaargh. I installed Kubuntu within my Ubuntu and now my pc tells me at boot I'm running Kubuntu.
<Snake007uk> gnomefreak is nvidia riva tnt2
<cyberic_s> done bugging for the moment
<mike_123> i need help and im a linux noob
<Snake007uk> supported by xgl
<cyberix> What can I do?
<IdleOne> damo21:  im gonna try this for a few days and see if I like it..then try fluxbox
<gnomefreak> Snake007uk: i dont know i dont use it
<_jason> mike_123: you are in the right place, just ask your question
<navarone> ubuntu, if you are looking for data storage that you can keep a long time and has high standards for quality then Sony is best bet...but probably a bit more expensive
<adub> i have windoows vmwared on here same    probleem
<mike_123> !help
<ubuntu> no no
<_jason> adub: try booting windows
<adub> i wil  rebooooott aggaaiiin  bbrbbb
<gnomefreak> mike_123: if you dont tell us the problem we cant help you
<ubuntu> juat want to know what verbatim is worth
<_jason> adub: then you can tell it's probably not an ubuntu-specific problem
<eighty4> to be honest there's only so much i'd trust any cd-rs
<w000t> hi, can i get somehwere older ubuntu dapper packages?
<damo21> IdleOne: but xfce is designed to work with ubuntu, things just magically happen for u
<mike_123> ok how do i install programs and drivers on ubunutu
<_jason> ubuntu: tell mike_123 about synaptic
<w000t> i want the clearlooks cairo engine back, and newest version is an older
<w000t> so i want to downgrade
<damo21> IdleOne: fluxbox will be more challenging to configure
<w000t> but cant' find the package
<_jason> mike_123: ubotu told you about installing programs
<gnomefreak> mike_123: need to tell us the full thing there are tons of drivers/programs
<eighty4> ubuntu, try www.froogle.com to see how much verbatim cds are going for
<ownerx> w000t just get it from gnomelook.org
<IdleOne> damo21:  I love the splash screen..that lil mouse is cute and I like the cool silver screens too
<damo21> heh
<mike_123> ok i want my wireless broadcom 54g card driver to work
<ubuntu> thx eighty4
<Prohibited> How do I shut ProFTPD down?
<mike_123> and Gaim
<IdleOne> damo21:  dont take much to make me happy...a computer that loads apps in a few seconds and Im good to go
<Prohibited> sudo proftpd stop doesn't work
<_jason> mike_123: you have gaim already
<gnomefreak> mike_123: gaim is installed by default
<wastrel> IdleOne:  what splash screen?
<gnomefreak> mike_123: click applications>internet>gaim
<mike_123> how do i run it or use it
<IdleOne> xfce mouse
<w000t> i need the eninge
<dyrne> Prohibited: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop  does that work?
<w000t> not the styles
<gnomefreak> as for broadcom i dont have a clue
<IdleOne> !broadcom
<gnomefreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> [broadcom]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<mike_123> i got ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> ^^^ mike_123 for broadcom
<damo21> IdleOne: yep there is a particular charm about xfce that makes it look industrial strength silver and sexy shiny
<mike_123> but i have no idea how to run it
<navarone> mike_123, I would think the wireless card would be first priority...<s>
<Pablo_C> gah
<IdleOne> damo21:  that explains the tingling feeling I got when I first logged in lol
<mike_123> yes it is
<gnomefreak> navarone: his card must work hes here
<gnomefreak> :(
<jdumont> ok...  i read up on freenx.  am i right in thinking that i can have freenx on 5 pc's and all 5 can access their account on the edubuntu server?
<navarone> gnomefreak, he maybe on windows now...?
<mike_123> how do i execute codes and commands
<jsestri2> what do i apt-get in order to get myself gcc?
<gnomefreak> windows whats that? sounds yucky :)
<damo21> IdleOne: I got the same feeling, i thought i was logging into 007's Car terminal
<IdleOne> hehe
<mister_roboto> jsestri2: build-essential
<navarone> gnomefreak, rumour is they require a lot of cleaning
<gnomefreak> navarone: yeah see my wife doesnt do windows since divorce :(
<jsestri2> mister_roboto: apt-get build-essential?
<IdleOne> damo21:  you have no clue with default WM I could wait 2 minutes for Firefox to load up ;/
<mister_roboto> jesetri2: apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<damo21> IdleOne: I know exactly, i had a slow laptop
<sovin> question: (Hey again gnome/everyone) I'm trying to install Skype. I found some instructions on the ubuntuforums relating to it. Among the instructions it requires I enter the command:
<sovin> sudo alien -i skype*.rpm.  My problem is that 'alien' is not recognized. Is there something that I need to install/configure for it to be a recognized command?
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: alright i need the sudo then? or run it as root?
<guti_> wenas
<damo21> IdleOne: Do you use the terminal a lot?
<IdleOne> damo21:  yeah
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: you need sudo to install it ther eis no running build-essential
<navarone> sovin you need to install alien probably
<jpjacobs> does an Asus DRW-1608P2 work on ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> it's a dvdwriter...
<mister_roboto> jsestri: sudo DOES run it as root :)
<mike_123> my card doesnt work, im plugged into a LAN
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sovin about skype
<navarone> !alien
<mister_roboto> jesetri: if you're using a root shell, you don't need the sudo
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto: sudo installs it as root
<mark_> here, can someone tell me how to install the 'mozilla plugin' thing for WINE after you try to install such things as winamp, because the method on the WineHQ site and the auto-download don't work
<IdleOne> damo21:  I usualy just keep the terminal open cuase I know Im going to use it sooner or later
<sovin> thanks gnome, navarone
<adub> other os worrrk fiiiiine
<Prohibited> I need to shutdown ProFTPD, can anyone help
<gnomefreak> you can not run build-essential at all
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: I know, that's what i'm saying.   sudo executes the process as effective uid 0  (root)
<damo21> IdleOne: open a gnome-terminal -> Edit ->  Current profile and set the background to transparent and font to White on Black
<mark_> here, can someone tell me how to install the 'mozilla plugin' thing for WINE after you try to install such things as winamp, because the method on the WineHQ site and the auto-download don't work
<IdleOne> damo21:  how do I do that?
<MrRio> Prohibited: /etc/init.d/proftpd stop ?
<gnomefreak> mark_: im not so sure winamp runs with wine
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: and if you're already running a root shell, you have no need for sudo
<Prohibited> MrRio: I tried that already, "proftpd" Isn't even in /init.d/
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto: right
<MrRio> Prohibited: how did you install it?
<antisocial_boris> is there any decent way to get realplayer working on an amd64 machine?
<gnomefreak> i dont ever recommend running a root terminal
<damo21> IdleOne: rightclick on desktop Run... "gnome-terminal"
<Prohibited> Um apt-get install proftpd
<MrRio> Prohibited, and your using breezy right?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell antisocial_boris about mplayer
<Prohibited> Yeah
<adub> gnomefreak or jason any recommendations?
<IdleOne> damo21: ok
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: not unless you know what you're doing :)   I find it handy if I need to do several things at once but I don't run that way either
<jsestri2> does breezy 5.10 come with the kernel source?
<Prohibited> My desktop isn't loaded though, I use it for a server and I just have a command prompt open on it.
<mark_> gnomefreak, can you reccomend a player or something that I can play WMV files etc on?
<Linux_Kong> sovin: why can't you use the deb package of skype packaged for ubuntu?
<MrRio> Prohibited: so if you copy and paste this into a terminal:    /etc/init.d/proftpd stop
<abk> VNC
<MrRio> Prohibited, what do you get
<gnomefreak> mark_: mplayer with w32codecs
<gnomefreak> or vlc
<_jason> adub: nope, sorry don't really know... gnomefreak, will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg regenerate the xorg.conf file from scratch?
<Prohibited> "No such file or directory"
<IdleOne> damo21:  next step/command?
<gnomefreak> i think the main thing there is the w32codecs not so much the player
<Snake007uk> here is the output of the error i am getting
<Snake007uk> http://pastebin.com/563019
<dyrne> ubotu: tell mark_ about w32codecs
<damo21> IdleOne: Edit ->  Current profile and set the background to transparent and font to White on Black
<sovin> linux_kong: Referencing from the ubuntu wiki, "The .deb package provided by Skype on their download site is broken and does not work on Ubuntu. (The package is dependent upon the library libqt3c102-mt, which does not exist.)"
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, i had to use that command of times already
<iceman_> !codex
<ubotu> iceman_: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> sovin: Seveas has a package that fixed that problem
<Linux_Kong> sovin: oh, well thats a good reason ;)
<MrRio> Prohibited: ok, if you just want to stop it, i suppose you could kill it off in apps > system tools > system monitor
<iceman_> i got to admit the uboto bot is cool ...
<OmegaAlpha> couple of times*
<sovin> I'm trying to find the easiest/simplest way to get it up now.
<snoozix> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<navarone> Snake007uk, are you using ubuntu?
<MrRio> Prohibited, although im not sure how it got started in the first place if its not in init.d
<K-Mandla> Is there an Xubuntu-desktop package for Hoary? I've tried "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" and I come up empty.
<snoozix> !easysourve
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, snoozix
<snoozix> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sovin> argh, i'll need alien after all
<Snake007uk> navarone yes
<Snake007uk> navarone why ?
<Prohibited> Yeah, but I don't have my desktop loaded - when  load it, lags my servers badly (and it will shut them down and I don't wanna piss my chatters off lol.) I started it with "sudo proftpd" -- That's how it got started.
<sovin> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<jroes> anyone using dapper drake?  when you first set it up, does Rhythmbox give you an error when you supply a library?
<gnomefreak> sovin: as i told you yesterday you can get it from Seveas repo/site
<navarone> Snake007uk, why does it say os is Linux kynet?
<IdleOne> damo21:  ok done
<navarone> skynet
<gnomefreak> jroes: no
<IdleOne> damo21:  i dont see any change
<pianoboy3333> Any one know a good place to get console fonts?
<jroes> it tells me none of my files are valid streams...
<sala> ad
<Linux_Kong> gnomefreak: i do, and not that i can remember
<MrRio> Prohibited: killall proftpd
<MisterN> re
<IdleOne> damo21:  i see the change now hehe
<Snake007uk> navarone hostname i changed to skynet
<Prohibited> That did it. Thanks :-)
<damo21> IdleOne: hehe
<IdleOne> damo21:  thats cool
<navarone> Snake007uk, ahh
<damo21> IdleOne: Its the closest u get to having translucencies without 3d support
<adamm> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<omerix> how can we ad user in console
<Seveas> omerix, sudo adduser
<adub> that  didnt worrkk
<IdleOne> damo21:  this box was built before 3d was I doubt Ill ever have that on here lol
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you still have the packaged .deb for skype dont you?
<claes> jroes: Just imported a folder in rhythmbox but no error or any other messages.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, of course
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought but he dont listen :(
<damo21> IdleOne: did u know about Ctrl-Alt-F1 up to F8?  F7 gets u back to here
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that's the problem with users, they never listen 
<gnomefreak> lol :) good point
<IdleOne> damo21:  hehe no I didnt
<crouchingMonkey> ive just added a 512MB memory stick to my desktop and i got a crc error
<tortoise> does anyone know how to launch ubuntu setup from dos? what the command is?
<crouchingMonkey> ubuntu will not load ne more
<CanYouHelpMePlz> abiword is very good
<navarone> tortoise you cannot setup ubuntu from dos
* RabidDog wonders if AMD CPU's contain Trusted Computing Software
<jdumont> crouchin... there is a memory tester on the install cd
<damo21> IdleOne: there u go, 4 terminal logins on top of your xfce workspaces
<crouchingMonkey> hmm
<crouchingMonkey> how do i access it ?
<mark_> it says libdvdcss2 is missing, and i need it to install my player
<MrRio> Seveas, heh, i like that smile 
<cppnewbie> hey i was here earlier, anyone that can help me set up the nvidia drivers and the nforce chipset thing? i encounter a problem while trying to put it
<jdumont> it's on the menu
<tortoise> navarone, Oh, i have a tablet pc that has usb cdrom, i managed to get it running and seeing the cd, but am stuck now
<_jason> ubotu: tell mark_ about dvd
<gnomefreak> mark_: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss with or without the 2 what ever one works
* gnomefreak brb
<Seveas> !forget may be
<ubotu> i forgot may be, Seveas
<damo21> IdleOne: wow, i meant 6
<navarone> tortoise you need to be able to boot from cd install disc I am not sure if you can with usb drive
<crouchingMonkey> jdumont: i am willing to bet the memory is fine scince i switched the slots and it works
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=psi-jack@*.austin.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !forget psi-jack
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot psi-jack
<jdumont> "bet"  is not in my vocabulary.
<cppnewbie> i input sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run just as the run file is but what happens is that it tells me that nvidia-installer needs root or something. wazza mean?
<quack> i need a beer
<crouchingMonkey> its just that when i add a memory stick into the second slot of my mobo that gets my sys going crazy
<dyrne> tortoise: another option would be debian install floppys then dist-upgrade to ubuntu
<meta> currently on 6.04 alpha liveCD, I like it a lot people, good work
<fernando_> hi
<HappyFool> jdumont: i bet it is!
<jdumont> ;)
<cppnewbie> lol
<adamm> Hello everyone. I can not get my external HFS+ firewire drive to show up. I dont know what else to do. this pastebin has the output from dmesg.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8891 does anyone have an idea?
<fernando_> I'm now in my first time by Ubuntu 5.10
<tortoise> dyrne, would debian sarge disk work?
<quack> i'll try anything if it's free
<crouchingMonkey> damn, it must be the mobo then :(
<jdumont> crouchin... try swapping the ram into different slots
<fernando_> i've just finish to connect by ubuntu
<crouchingMonkey> jdumont i did and it works
<omerix> <Seveas>: how can edit users?
<tortoise> dyrne, would i have to install the whole debian?
<fernando_> it's very difficult
<fernando_> i'll uninstall
* gnomefreak misses xubuntu :(
<_6ix_> Why difficult?
<gnomefreak> fernando_: what is difficult?
<damo21> gnomefreak: why dont u have it
<gnomefreak> damo21: noone on dapper has it
<fernando_> becouse a part pf it is in english and I do not compreend
<dyrne> tortoise: to be honest i only did it once with ubuntu warty not sure..
<_jason> fernando_: what language do you prefer?
<tortoise> dyrne, ok, thanks
<fernando_> english
<dyrne> tortoise: but it would just be base debian
<fernando_> i prefer portuguese
<navarone> !br
<fernando_> brazilian
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<damo21> gnomefreak: awww sucks for you... im on 5.10 :D
<fernando_> I'm in Sao Paulo
<gnomefreak> its in english and you dont understand it but you perfer english?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fernando_> i change the language but
<gnomefreak> ^^ maybe help you?
<_jason> fernando_: tu podes usar portugues, vai a #ubuntu-br.  Muitos brazileiros la para te ajudar
<gnomefreak> or br
<fernando_> just a few of sistem is in portuguese realy
<tortoise> dyrne, if i use deb install floppies, then i have an option visible to dist-upgrade to ubuntu?
<speyer> hmm why the sound doesnt work in xmms ? i did change the output sound to esound and still :( any ideea ?
<fernando_> a lot of people say me
<flodine> anyone on 64bit who can help with nvidia drivers
<adamm> can anyone help me with a disk mounting issue?
<fernando_> ubuntu is the best linux for initial users
<_jason> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<fernando_> linux users
<_6ix_> Shouldnt it be "tu puedes"?  Or did my spanish teacher lie to me
<cppnewbie> how do i use a .run file as root?
<dyrne> tortoise: basically..and youll want to google to be sure but you edit the sources.list file to a ubuntu one then dist-upgrade
<fernando_> to connect by adsl
<_jason> cppnewbie: what file?
<speyer> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: sh file.run
<fernando_> it was complicate
<_jason> fernando_: don't use enter as punctuation please
<tortoise> dyrne, i see, i will research it, thanks!
<iceman> holp, just installed the nvidia driver, now when i log out i get taken to a text prompt, not the gdm / kdm session sellect screen
<flodine> come on someones got to be on 64 bit
<cppnewbie> gnomefreak i did that but it still tells me to run it on root
<fernando_> i think about others things
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: what run file wants you to run as root?
<fernando_> it's vary bad
<Mordof> cafuego, you there?
<_jason> fernando_: escreve isto para falar com mais brazileiros: /join #ubuntu-br
<cppnewbie> its the nforce drivers and the nvidia graphics card gnomefreak
<iceman> help . . . just installed the nvidia driver, now when i log out i get taken to a text prompt, not the gdm / kdm session sellect screen
<fernando_> becouse in brazil we use a lot o windows whitout pay for
<flodine> is there a 64 bit room for ubuntu
<iceman> how to reactivate the gdm config's
<Mordof> iceman, does it say your X fails?
<_jason> iceman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<iceman> Mordof no,
<fernando_> i want to go out windows
<jdumont> is freenx just another vnc or is it like a terminal server client?  i need to have 5 pc's log into the server and run apps... just like nt terminal server.  thx
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: you can try sudo shfile.run or sudo -i than type sh file.run but i have  never seen a run file need root
<adamm> I can not get my HFS+ drive to mount.  in the Disks Manager, the drive shows up, but none of the partions are listed
<fernando_> but it's very friendly sistem
<damo21> fernando, everyone does that too
<cppnewbie> well thats what it tells me. it also tells me in the help file that root access has been blocked due to security reasons :p
<fernando_> damo, really?
<iceman> brb see if that worked ... thanks _jason
<SirKillalot> how do I start gnome with "startx"?
<gnomefreak> everything you can do in windows you can do in linux some with lil more work but can be done
<damo21> fernando, of course, piracy is everywhere not just brazil
<Mordof> SirKillalot, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gnomefreak> SirKillalot: what is your default kdm or gdm?
<fernando_> ok
<SirKillalot> gnomefreak, kdm
<adamm> has anyone been reading my questions?
<OmegaAlpha> is there a way to get a list of apps recently downloaded/installed thru terminal?
<SirKillalot> I have several problems with gnome
<fernando_> but its not the best form
<HappyFool> fernando_: i encourage you to add portuguese ADSL documentation to the wiki, then (for example, look here:     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrazilianDocumentation   )
<gnomefreak> ahhhh yes than do it as Mordof said
<SirKillalot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133058
<ericwl> Hi, I ran into a problem installing Ubuntu. I'm installing off the Ubuntu disc, v. 5.10, and the installing program keeps freezing when at 52% when setting up the partitioner. Any suggestions?
<SirKillalot> if you would be so kind :-/
<speyer> can anyone please help me enabling sound in ubuntu ?
<iceman> _jason still, not fixed, it still takes me to a text screen, no gdm / kdm sellecr login screen ...
<cppnewbie> so gnomefreak what's that thing that i need to do? it tells me that root access is blocked due to security reasons
<adamm> I can not get my HFS+ drive to mount.  in the Disks Manager, the drive shows up, but none of the partions are listed
<gnomefreak> ericwl: re burn it :(
<_jason> iceman: are you getting error
<jdumont> i delete the partition ericwl
<navarone> speyer  has sound worked at all on the system?
<damo21> fernando, YOU can help make it better for other brazilians, you can make the translations
<ericwl> ah, I was running it off of one of Ubuntu
<ericwl> 's
<ericwl>  pressed CDS
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: find the person with access to sudo
<fernando_> happy, its dont work. the ling
<fernando_> link
<iceman> _jason no errors, but no session select screen, to get x up i got to type startx ...
<cppnewbie> how do i do that one gnomefreak ?
<IdleOne> ubuntu is like a gift from the Unix Gods but better because its from the people ()
<Mordof> has anyone gotten halo to work in wine?
<speyer> navarone no , in other linux system yes like debian :)
<gnomefreak> ericwl: not all the cds that are shipped are gonna be good try another cd if fails in same place than i dont think its cd
<fernando_> I copy the link and paste in my browse
<HappyFool> fernando_:           https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrazilianDocumentation
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: who installed ubuntu on that pc?
<damo21> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrazilianDocumentation
<navarone> speyer in terminal try alsamixer and see if sources volume are muted
<speyer> navarone i did chnage the output sound tu esound ( ctrl+p and select libesdout.so as the output plugin and click apply. )
<cppnewbie> gnomefreak: i did just now
<fernando_> but it says could not be found
<ericwl> right. I tried another cd, sale failure. If I have a physical problem with my hard drive, could that be doing it?
<Dommel> if I run WoW using OpenGl, am i right in thinking it shouldn't matter if i run it using Wine or Cedega? performance wise it should not matter, cause openGl is OpenGl
<damo21> fernando, its a problem with your browser not the website
<iceman> _jason no errors, just a dos type command promt if i log out ...
<damo21> i just opened it it works
<Mordof> Dommel, WoW should work great in wine with OpenGL if it is anything like warcraft 3
<ericwl> sale = same failure
<speyer> navarone it was :)
<SirKillalot> how do I start gnome with "startx"?
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: is there something im missing? you have sudo priveldges but cant run sudo -i?
<navarone> speyer you have sound now?
<Mordof> Dommel, i run War3 in wine 1600x1200 32 bit everything cranked with opengl
<fernando_> we have in Brazil, Sao Paulo a (major in town, but when the major is women??)
<cppnewbie> well lemme try again.
<fernando_> Marta Suplicy
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: what would the command be to open a terminal that has a different profile other than the default?
<Mordof> Dommel, but if i run it not in opengl, max i can run is 1024x768x16 medium graphi
<cppnewbie> brb btw g2g for a while, if i still dont manage it.. w/e
<speyer> navarone yes :)) how do i make alsa mixer gui to show me all the channels ?
<gnomefreak> SirKillalot: only way to do that is make gdm default other wise you need to start it as Mordof said up there ^^^
<_jason> iceman: don't know then...
<Dommel> Mordof, that's what i thought, it's OpenGl so why bother with Cedega at all
<speyer> navarone preff. thanks man
<SirKillalot> gnomefreak, but then I dont get any error messages of gnome...
<SirKillalot> I can start gnome
<Mordof> Dommel, if it works, you dont need cedega... tough i need cedega and dont know how to get it working
<gnomefreak> SirKillalot: you want errors?
<SirKillalot> but It doesnt work, the reason why I want to do it with startx is that I get the messages from gnome then
<SirKillalot> yes!
<pianoboy3333> What would the command be to open a terminal that has a different profile other than the default?
<Mordof> SirKillalot, check logs
<navarone> speyer use arrow keys near keypad to move between sources and up/down arrows to raise/lower
<SirKillalot> Well, I want error messages
<SirKillalot> Mordof, called?
<jdumont> well guess i'll just have to wing the freenx ..... not getting anything done here.  thanks for the freenx tip.
<gnomefreak> we fix errors here not make them :(
<Mordof> SirKillalot, dont know, but everything gives logs :P
<speyer> navarone  found ,, thank you
<fernando_> She makes a revolution
<navarone> no prob
<SirKillalot> gnomefreak, I want to spot errors :O
<_jason> pianoboy3333: try 'man gnome-terminal'
<fernando_> but she losts the reelection
<speyer> navarone  ubuntu rocks man :) basic a debian made easy isnt it ?
<ericwl> well, thanks anyway people
<fernando_> the new major
<Mordof> Dommel, do you know how to install cedega?
<navarone> speyer...is best distro I have tried
<fernando_> will cancel her project
* navarone is trying out xfce again for a change
<Dommel> Mordof, no, haven't tried it
<dyrne> well its no gentoo...
<johndarkhorse> adamm: did you get sorted?
<wastrel> hello
<Mordof> Dommel, i have a feeling even though i have the install files, that i need to register to get it working
<adamm> nope cant get it
<iceman> brb
<Dommel> Mordof, yup, you need a key which you get by subscribing to their service
<johndarkhorse> adamm: care to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for your question?
<maria> is there a way i can upgrade to dapper drake flight 4 from 5.10 ?
<fernando_> now I am writtinh here, but e cant surf on internet
<pianoboy3333> _jason: sooooo...... you can't
<johndarkhorse> maria: yes, use apt.
<_jason> pianoboy3333: ?
<Mordof> Dommel, ah i see
<pianoboy3333> _jason: it's not there
<fernando_> i do not know what happened
<maria> johndarkhorse: apt-get install xxx ?
<Mordof> Dommel, problem is.. i plan on subscribing, but i dont have money right now, and i wanna play my games! lol
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell maria about breezy
<_jason> pianoboy3333: I see profile all over the man page
<speyer> navarone yeah , i had them all too , i start with redhat 7 then when fedora was out i start with fedora untill fedora 4 , then i switch to gentoo which is too slow, the ports are ok but too slow . with debian i have couple or bugs with the xorg server , ubuntu just rocks :) ports also big
<wastrel> i <3 masqmail
<pianoboy3333> _jason: cause if I opened it from an icon, either there would be another tab w/ the profile I wanted or a new window with the profile I wanted
<Dommel> Mordof, there are 'other' ways to get it though, if you want to try. i also seem to remember they have a 7 day trail thing atm? so you can try and then if everything works, buy
<lampshade> Anyone happen to configure a logitech 310 mx mouse on Ubuntu before?  It was working almost completely, then I installed the ATI drivers and in the process I reconfigured xorg too much and it killed my mouse.  Anyone have a nice guide to get all the wacky buttons and such working on Ubuntu with it?
<pianoboy3333> _jason: actually read those spots
<johndarkhorse> maria: substitude 'dapper' for 'breezy' and be warned: dapper is not ready for prime time as a production system
<_jason> pianoboy3333: what do you /want/ to do?
<fernando_> ?
<Mordof> Dommel, do they? i would love to do that.. i dont really want to get it wrongly.. even a 7 day trial will show me that its what i want, do you know where it is?
<maria> johndarkhorse: thanks!
<claes> ubotu: tell claes about dapper
<fernando_>  ?
<pianoboy3333> _jason: have a icon on my desktop that when clicked on, opens my matrix terminal profile
<Dommel> Mordof, yup, just check the main page, there's a link to a time demo
<mister_roboto> What is the easiest way to upgrade breezy to dapper? can i just "s/breezy/dapper/g" in my sources.list?
<pianoboy3333> _jason: the matrix one is not my default
<_jason> pianoboy3333: --window-with-profile doesn't work?
<navarone> speyer...i used Caldera and mandrake versions...mandrake hosed my partition table once after urpmi update...and I left linux until ubuntu
<Dommel> Mordof, The Time Demo allows Linux users to see the power of Cedega with their favorite Triple A games. The Time Demo is a fully functional version of Cedega that works for 14 days.
* navarone likes the xfce settings manager
<pianoboy3333> _jason: no, cause first it opens a default and then another with the matrix profile
<pianoboy3333> _jason: which is two terminals
<Mordof> Dommel, someone just got me a link, tyvm
<_jason> pianoboy3333: oh I see
<pianoboy3333> _jason: so I don't think you can
<meta> adamm, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6e5f72f21147297b225b7ea2baab4959&t=123785
<speyer> navarone i had mandrake once and i didnt like it to cheap :)) gentoo rosk but it opnly use source install which takes to long , to install kde desktop i was waiting  about 2 hours
* gnomefreak spent more money buying mandrake than i did getting ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> _jason: it's stupid that they don't put a command like that in
<navarone> speyer I prefer gnome to kde anyway...kde is a bit cluttered for my taste
<speyer> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
* pianoboy3333 is anoyed with gnome-terminal
<speyer> navarone i use gnome in ubuntu too
<adub> my keyboard is slow i have   to press hard on my keys in order to type??????????
<mister_roboto> What is the easiest way to upgrade breezy to dapper? can i just "s/breezy/dapper/g" in my sources.list?
<gnomefreak> adub: try another keyboard
<navarone> speyer I am using xfce atm...it is quite nice
<adamm> meta, thanks ill check that out
<MisterN> mister_roboto: yes it worked almost nicely for me. ALMOST
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto: whats the rush to upgrade to dapper
<gnomefreak> your rushing to a release that is broken :(
<adub>  i dooonnnt   owwwnnn  a ussb keyybbooaadd    thiissss   iss  aa laaptttpp
<speyer> navarone on all other system i had i was using kde , because in gentoo you dont have to install the whole package depends .. like kde-multimedia :) you can install just kdmix or whatever
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: i wanna play with it. running it in a VM anyway. already have another VM with breezy
<pianoboy3333> mister_roboto: but remember, dapper can, and most likely will screw you up with problems since it is still under devel, just wait until april
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  is there a bash command you could use to change the terminal profile?  then you could use the --execute flag
<mister_roboto> guys, i don't care if it doesn't fully work. i'm just playing in a VM and want to have a look
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: I don't think so.....
<Dommel> i've been running dapper without too much probs since flight 1 though
* pianoboy3333 really wants to drive a knife through gnome terminal
<_jason> pianoboy3333: I just tried and it worked
<gnomefreak> Dommel: install screem or xubuntu-desktop
<pianoboy3333> _jason: what was that?
<gnomefreak> ;) just to name a few
<navarone> speyer I have gotten the impression that gentoo is for folks who like to finetune and quibble...I prefer a nice easy to use solution with minimal probs
<pianoboy3333> _jason: send it over
<mister_roboto> pianoboy3333: so if it's totally hosed, i just delete the VM files, no biggie
<_jason> pianoboy3333: gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=testing, opens a new window with a single terminal set to the testing profile
<shawn_home> Do we have Gvidcap for Ubuntu?
<shawn_home> i want to record my desktop session
<pianoboy3333> _jason: but if you put that in an icon on the desktop, you end up with two terms rite
<pianoboy3333> ?
<gnomefreak> !info gvidcap
<_jason> pianoboy3333: nope
<gnomefreak> dont knoow
<shawn_home> !info gvidcap
<shawn_home> nothing
<Mordof> pianoboy3333, it runs the first as a command.. it doesnt open a terminal
<gnomefreak> shawn_home: i know i was checking for you
<gnomefreak> shawn_home: try packages.ubuntu.com
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to reinstall win XP on my hda1 , whitout interfering with ubuntu on my main HD ?
<shawn_home> http://kambing.vlsm.org/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz
<navarone> opera opens waay faster in xfce than gnome
<shawn_home> its 'listed'
<ut319> hey channel
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X: its gonna screw up grub
<B_166-ER-X> will it totally fuck up 'GRUB' or something ?
<pianoboy3333> _jason: thx
<B_166-ER-X> yea :\
<ut319> whats ubuntu?
<Mordof> ut319, hi
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  are you checking the "run in terminal" box in the launcher?
<shawn_home> pool/multiverse/x/xvidcap
<_jason> !ubuntu
<adub> my keyboard is slow i have   to press hard on my keys in order to type??????????
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X: its fairly easy to fix tho
<pianoboy3333> wastrel: I'm good
<gnomefreak> adub: again did you try a different keyboard?
<larson9999> B_166-ER-X: change your bios so the hd you want to put windows on boots, then install windows like normal, then switch you bios back so the hd with linux on it boots first
<ut319> thx
<B_166-ER-X> gnomefreak , My XP partition is scrapped, i have to reinstall... bue i dont want to format my 2 HD for that.
<ut319> ubuntu?
<ut319> *tries to pronounce
<_jason> !pronounce
<ubotu> I guess pronounce is how to pronounce 'ubuntu': "oo-BOON-too".  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation for details.
<pianoboy3333> _jason: would you also happen to know if you had 3 terminals open, how send actions from one to the other two?
<ut319> damn
<ut319> lol
<Mordof> BOON? i thought it was oo bun too
<omerix> now i'm in Gdm, gnome desktop manager, i couldn't login as a user. i added another user, i haven't logined in yet, plesase help me
<B_166-ER-X> gnomefreak,  will what larson9999 said work ?
<cppnewbie> unfortunately here i am again gnomefreak :D
<navarone> B_166-ER-X, maybe put grub on floppy for booting after windows reinstall...at least you can easily access ubuntu again
<_jason> pianoboy3333: nope
<pianoboy3333> ok
<ut319> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, ut319!
<pianoboy3333> ummm
<ut319> lol
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X: i would hope so since he said it but i dont know never tried it
<ut319> damn
<ut319> what doesnt ubotu do?
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<Mordof> cppnewbie, lol, why do you need some help?
<adub> gnomefreak its not that keyboard was working fine       on X login screen it works fine
<pianoboy3333> How do you, if you had 3 terminals open, send actions from one to the other two?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ut319 about yourself
<ut319> !What dont you do
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ut319
<iceman> ok, help please, now i get errors and cannot boot gnome or kde .. have to use the live cd to get here ...
<cppnewbie> well im trying to run a .run file in root and it didnt work
<adub> after login it doesnnt
<cppnewbie> now that it works heres an error
<B_166-ER-X> like, know i have XP + ubuntu, GRUB is on what partition ?
<fangorious> anyone just get a network-manager update in dapper and loose nm-applet?
<ut319> O_O
<rukuartic> Anyone have tips for running xampp? mysqld doesn't want to start...
<B_166-ER-X> 2 hd
<Mordof> iceman, you could always just type irc in the cli to get here.... whats the problem?
<rukuartic> B_166-ER-X, its on the partition you installed linux on
<picatta> wich pin should I use for my bluetooth mobile?
<cppnewbie> Unable to find the system utility ld. please make sure you have the package binutils installed.
<adub> this is crap :(
<larson9999> B_166-ER-X: of course it will, i've been doing that for 8 years.  that way, the windows boot loader is on it's own hd and then the linux is on the the linux.  they won't get confused.  and in the futer if you get rid of either hd, the one that's left will be able to boot with no problems.
<iceman> i installed the Nvidia drivers, and lost a session login options choice ...
<_jason> cppnewbie: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cppnewbie> _jason theres a prob with this one
<iceman> I rebooted, now no x at all
<cppnewbie> my router doesnt work :'(
<_jason> cppnewbie: install it from the cd
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: How do you, if you had 3 terminals open, send actions from one to the other two?
<cppnewbie> how do i do that one _jason?
<navarone> iceman does startx in terminal give you desktop?
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, not
<B_166-ER-X> larson9999 but my GRUB will be scrapped anyway no ?
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, or maybe using screen
<Seveas> sending messages is easier, but commands not
<rukuartic> Anyone in here have experience with XAMPP?
<_jason> heh I did 'man not'
<iceman> navarone no... tries to start, the a 104 error ...
<jsestri2> has anyone dealt with this bug before: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/21256
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<cppnewbie> eh _jason what do i do to install that build-essential
<_jason> cppnewbie: put the cd in, start synaptic, edit > add cdrom, install build-essential
<jsestri2> or could anyone help me get that fix done?
<cppnewbie> ah
<dop182> hello for all
<robertj> You want the LiveCD to test out Ubuntu Express right?
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: if you got that off launchpads bug section im sure others have had the same
<cppnewbie> which other packages are needed?
<iceman> let me get a cli irc up ... so we can avoid the cd / harddrive configs
<larson9999> B_166-ER-X: no, because you're changing the hd that boots first and when you install windows, it will put the it's boot loader on the hd that windows is on, NOT the one that linux is on.  and then you switch the bios back so the linux hd boots first, you'll have the linux boot loader just the way it was.
<Mordof> iceman, did you check to see if the other synaptic nvidia drivers were loaded?
<aithnea> There is an Ubuntu express?
<iceman> i can just type irc from command line and get here
<Mordof> iceman, i had the same problem... turns out i had a conflict in drivers
<Cryptid> I have a nvidia XFX Geforce 6600 Graphic card where do i get its appropriate Drivers from????
<iceman> brb
<Mordof> Cryptid, nvidia.com
<ut319> Does anyone here have AoE II?
<larson9999> B_166-ER-X: like i said if you want to be really sure, just disconnect the linux drive while you're installing windows
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: i'm mostly just a little confused as to what the proper fix is, there appears to be a kernel rebuild, could you take a look and see if thats really what i should do?
<ut319> dammit ubotu
<speyer> why in ubuntu mplayer doesnt play video files in full screen mode by default . not even by pressing " f " , the video image its still small , do i have to edit the mplayer.conf or its because the vo driver ?
<ut319> youre right :(
<cppnewbie> which other packages are needed? anyone? :D
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: I haven't rebuilt the kernel ever before so its still a little bit of a daunting task :-P
<Mordof> cppnewbie, for what
<CuriosCat> Hi all
<B_166-ER-X> larson9999 , hm, okay,  but then, its assuming its the exact same Xp version that was installed before (in GRUB) like
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: what kernel are you using?
<Cryptid> Mordof, are drivers for Ubuntu seperatly avilable???
<Mordof> CuriosCat, hi
<rukuartic> Question: I'm trying to run XAMPP, but MySQLd doesn't want to start. Anyone have any ides on how to get things going?
<cppnewbie> for ubuntu! whatever is on the disk!
<jsestri2> 2.6.12-9-386
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: it depends what you're trying to compile. build-essential is good enough for compiling basic C/C++ programs
<Mordof> Cryptid, um... IA32 drivers for linux are the ones you want if you are on a 32 bit machine
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with screen?
<CuriosCat> I tried installing the Terminal package in ubuntu 5.10, but when I try to launch Terminal O
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-9-386
<jsestri2>  (i think i might be able to use a 686 tho)
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: was it not fixed in 2.6.12-10?
<cppnewbie> well HappyFool what if i wanna be ready for everything?
<CuriosCat> I'm told "Failed to execute child entry (no such file or directory"
<Mordof> Cryptid, they arent for ubuntu SPECIFICALLY, because they can work with other distros
<jenda> How do I know if a dataprojector will work on my Ubuntu box?
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: obviously not i have the exact same problem
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: you are not using 2.6.12-10
<larson9999> B_166-ER-X: well, i'm always installing the same version of windows so I'm not sure.
<shawn_home> launchpad shows xvidcap
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: oooooo, whats the best way to upgrade to that?
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pianoboy3333> !screen
<ubotu> methinks screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<B_166-ER-X> larson9999 ok, thankx..
* gnomefreak brb
<Cryptid> Mordof, i have P4 EMT64 processor ( i think that is 64bit processor) but i install the x86 PC version of ubuntu instead of the EMT64/AMD64, so which drivers should i get????
<shawn_home> oh, xvidcap is only source not binary yet in dapper
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: ok thanks, I'll try that
<B_166-ER-X> larson9999 (i've lost my XP cd.. so i had to find another one, wich i guess is not exactly the same i had)
<fangorious> jsestri2: are you still having the hotplug problem?
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: yeah this is the same deal here
<boonie> Hi, I have Hoary on my system right now, and I burned a Breezy disc and put it into my CD-ROM drive. Normally it asks if I want to upgrade with it when I put it in, but it doesn't anymore. How can I get it to upgrade?
<cppnewbie> so HappyFool whats good to have from the beginning if i want everything?
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: sorry wrong name
<Mordof> Cryptid, IA64
<jsestri2> fangorious: yes i am
<Mordof> er
<Mordof> wait
<larson9999> B_166-ER-X: oh, i've reinstalled xp from a different cd and didn't have any problems.  i thought maybe you were talking like nt to xp or something.
<Mordof> Cryptid, you have the 32 bit ubuntu installed? if so then get IA32, if you have the 64 bit ubuntu, get IA64
<cppnewbie> not everything just what is needed for a newbie with a few extras
<fangorious> jsestri2: if you know what module is being loaded for the sound card, you can list it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist and hotplug won't load it
<B_166-ER-X> well, Xp pro fr / xp pro gold eng.
<padmini> hey
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: same deal as what?
<padmini> I'm having trouble installing mplayer on breezy
<jsestri2> fangorious: thanks i already figured that out, i'm not trying to get hotplug to actually load it
<Cryptid> padmini, hey u an Indian???
<padmini> Yup
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: sorry that was meant for someone else
<Cryptid> me tooo
<fangorious> i just lost nm-applet in an upgrade to network-manager in dapper
<gnomefreak> ah ok i was gonna say theres no way the new kernel is running :(
<Xenguy> larson9999: yep, that's what I ended up having to do here also
<padmini> can anyone help? As soon as I try install mplayer it keeps telling me that I need libdirectfb-0.9-20
<larson9999> B_166-ER-X: but i didn't think that kind of thing mattered anyway for the boot loader.  just thought it pointed to were to boot from and the name associated was sorta arbitrary.  maybe i'm wrong about that though.  i know that will lilo, i can swap a win98 hd with an xp one and it will boot from the lilo just fine.
<padmini> hey cryptid
<cppnewbie> ok forget it, ill go find out meself :D
<majikstreet> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<gnomefreak> padmini: than install the lib but i would use the wiki for mplayer
<B_166-ER-X> larson9999 thankx again
<jenda> How do I know if a dataprojector will work on my Ubuntu box? It's a Hitachi CP-RS55 - Google won't say.
<B_166-ER-X> i'll try
* Xenguy continues the boring but vital work of data migration...
<iceman> on i am in a text irc .... now lost
<jsestri2> is upgrading from the 386 kernel to the 686 kernel worth it?
<padmini> I tried installing the lib, using synaptic
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<iceman> how to get x working again
<gnomefreak> padmini: go there it should give you all the names of what you need
<padmini> but it only gave me lib.9-22
<padmini> which I reckoned would have worked but it didn't
<Cryptid> padmini, it mean u have that dependency missing so look up for it in synaptic and try installing it,, once done try running ur player again
<padmini> yeah, I've tried the wiki, thnx
<gnomefreak> padmini: can you paste your sources.list file on pastebin
<iceman> Installed nvidia drivers, now lost any x access ... and a sessions manager screen ...
<padmini> er, how do I that?
<kbrooks> is the debins author here
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<padmini> (just started using ubuntu/linux/irc!)
<padmini> ah right
<padmini> thnx
<gnomefreak> debins author?
<nicktastic> When I try to install libfam0 and libfam-dev on breezy, apt wants to uninstall GNOME. Is there any way to get libfam0 and libfam-dev installed on a breezy box without removing GNOME?
<padmini> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<padmini> er, sorry
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, Yes.
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with the terminal program 'screen'? I'm trying to make it so that I can do two processes at once, one run a bzflag server (bzfs) and one run bzflag
<gnomefreak> nicktastic: are you sue its not ubuntu-desktop it wasnts to remove?
<untoxx> salut les gens
<iceman> help, on getting x working
<_jason> pianoboy3333: ctrl-A, ?
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: No, I'm not sure
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: But probably :)
<pianoboy3333> _jason: wat'll that do?
<dyrne> iceman: you installed correct drivers? legacy etc.?
<gnomefreak> nicktastic: you might want to make sure
<_jason> pianoboy3333: that will give you a help table, to create a new window you do ctrl-a, c
<padmini> right, and where do I find my sources.list?
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: Well, eithe rway, the question remains
<gnomefreak> nicktastic: ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove
<shawn_home> oh, ok gvidcap/xvidcap is in 'dependency state' wait mode
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: I see, thanks
<shawn_home> so its coming for dapper
<gnomefreak> nicktastic: gnome not so safe to remove
<kbrooks> what is dapper+1 going to have
<_jason> pianoboy3333: you don't need screen to do two jobs at once, you can do that with job control
<wastrel> sigh
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: can we get past dapper devel first?
<iceman> dyrne installed all 3 nvidia downloads from the howto, but ctrl-alt- backspace took me to a text prompt, was able to just type startx, and had gnome load, then rebooted, and lost all x ..
<gnomefreak> dapper+1 wont be worked on til after dapper is out
<kbrooks> :)
<jenda> How do I know if a dataprojector will work on my Ubuntu box? It's a Hitachi CP-RS55 - Google won't say.
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: I dpkg --purge
<_jason> pianoboy3333: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/x6632.html
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: I dpkg --purge'ed ubuntu-desktop, but installing libfam0 still wants to remove gnome
<dyrne> iceman: and you sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<gnomefreak> !info libfam
<rukuartic> Can someone help me start up MySQLd? Whenever I try to run "sudo ./mysqld_safe" the program starts, and then stops immediately
<iceman> dyrne yes ...
<gnomefreak> nicktastic:  i dont have a clue why it wants to remove gnome
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: Okay, thanks anyway
<padmini> where would I find sources.list, gnome?
<dyrne> iceman: i had a time getting nvidia drivers in ubuntu for my k7 kernel to work ended up just using ones from nvidia site..
<gnomefreak> padmini: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pianoboy3333> _jason: but I also need a command for it, I have a perl program that is going to run a system command
<gnomefreak> padmini: full command it sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<geneo93> jenda:  try looking for your projector and linux
<_jason> pianoboy3333: and you want the command to go in the background?
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: Ah - libgamin0 masquerades as libfam0c102, which conflicts with libfam0
<iceman> any way i can remove or restore the original config file
<dyrne> iceman: but you should be able to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change 3 things and at least have vesa working abain
<jenda> geneo93: As I said, won't say.
<dyrne> again*
<_jason> pianoboy3333: can't you just append '&' to it?
<aberrant> I just upgraded from hoary to breezy and the sound isn't working...anybody heard of this problem, know what to check?
<pianoboy3333> _jason: hmmmmm
<padmini> it's on paste now, gnome
<geneo93> jenda:  it would be in hardware support usb or the like
<iceman> dyrne how to access a terminal or exit here, leave irc running and enter test ?
<kbrooks> padmini, URL.
<gnomefreak> padmini: can i have the link to your paste
<ok_newbie> anyone here know much about which kernel to use?
<padmini> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8895
<asdffasf> please, a good dvd player, tnx
<gnomefreak> ok_newbie: depedsn what you are on
<wastrel> is there a simple howto floating around somewhere on getting local mail delivery working on breezy?
<nicktastic> gnomefreak: All fixed, thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> asdffasf: mplayer
<TU2> how do i change from GDM to XDM? i uninstall GDM but XDM won't run
<aberrant> asdffasf VLC
<gnomefreak> nickrud: yw
<asdffasf> tnx i love you guys! Bye
<Dr_Willis> TU2,  try dpkg-recofigure xdm
<TU2> i did.
<Dr_Willis> reconfigure
<TU2> will try again
<ok_newbie> I have a p4 with HT I think I should have the 686 smp ?
<TU2> brb.
<iceman> how to get to a prompt screen from chat ?
<padmini> gnome: you got it?
<pianoboy3333> I don't think so
<aberrant> i upgraded from hoary to breezy and the sound doesn't work...what's that command to regurgitate the text output of the boot process?
<gnomefreak> padmini: first start with putting a # infront of the cdrom repo
<dyrne> iceman: alt-f1 through alt-f8 will toggle open logins you have just toggle though until you get out of irc and login
<wastrel> iceman:  ctrl-alt-f2
<padmini> right...
<gnomefreak> padmini: save close run sudo apt-get update
<iceman> ok now how to edit x.config file
<aberrant> dmesg ....that's it
<gnomefreak> iceman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jsestri2> ok_newbie: mm are you talking about getting the 686 kernel?
<GTX> hello guys, Im playing a game right now but my sound is awfull
<GTX> all it does is lag
<gnomefreak> ok_newbie: smp is for ht processers
<GTX> but its fine with music, its a game Im playing
<ok_newbie> jsestri2 I installed it and now my system is slower
<gnomefreak> padmini: any reason you are using hoary not breezy?
<jsestri2> ok_newbie: i see, talk to gnomefreak, he knows more...I just want to follow, i was thinking about doing that myself
<ok_newbie> thanx
<Cryptid> What the Diffrence between the 32 and 64bit version of ubuntu??? both work on my EMT64 P4 processor which 1 should i use???
<GTX> Can someone help me with my sound?
<padmini> gnome: it's not letting me save it, saying it's read only
<GTX> It lags in games like ET :/
<[blah] > what is better ubuntu or gnome?
<gnomefreak> Cryptid: i suggest the 386 since all apps will run on it :)
<[blah] > err kde or gnome i mean
<gnomefreak> padmini: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> [blah] :  gnome is better
<ok_newbie> Under Mandriva 06 with the smp kernel it screams
<Mordof> Cryptid, i went afk, not sure weither you asked for anything else or not.. but 32 bit would work best
<speyer> how do i configure xorg server to use xv instead x11 ? i set mplayer to use vo=xv in the config file but mplayer will use x11 because of the resolution or something
<speyer> vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<speyer> is there anyway to make mplayer to use vo=xv ?
<gnomefreak> ok_newbie: this isnt mandriva (thank god) but the smp kerenl should be fine
<onweald_tim> Grub problem: after install, I get a flashing cursor.  There is a pause then the cursor moves down two lines.  Any ideas why this is happening?
<speyer> !vo=xv
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, speyer
<dyrne> iceman: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf if nvidia installed you should see a Section "Device" and below will say Driver "nvidia"
<onweald_tim> None of the grub faqs have any help on this.
<[blah] > thanx wastrel
<speyer> !vo
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, speyer
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell onweald_tim about grub
<jab> Anyone else having problems with gnome-panel in dapper?
<mister_roboto> [blah] : kde is better ;)
<roostishaw> y?
<gnomefreak> onweald_tim: try that see if it helps
<Evodawg> does ubuntu prefer Grub to Lilo for booting?  I'm dual booting with Mandriva and when I switched to Lilo ubuntu does not want to boot completely.
<gnomefreak> Evodawg: yes
<mister_roboto> [blah] : of course it's totally a personal taste thing.
<Cryptid> gnomefreak & Mordof  thanx
<[blah] > mister_roboto, do you use it?
<gnomefreak> Cryptid: yw
<mister_roboto> [blah] : yes i do
<ok_newbie> gnomefreak I agree with the mandriva part, I am in ubuntu I just used mandriva to get a good feel for how to config my notebook
<Mordof> Cryptid, did you get your troubles fixed with the video driver yet?
<iceman> well shoot still errors ...
<Evodawg> gnomefreak: so this could be the problem
<gnomefreak> if ubuntu perfered lilo lilo would install by default
<GTX> Hello Guy's, I'm trying to run a game called ET on my system, I have no problems at all except the sound! The quality is awfull, I start it up with sound by using aoss before the actul command, can someone help me?
<[blah] > mister_roboto, have you tried it on anything other than ubuntu?
<iceman> fatal io error 104
<gnomefreak> Evodawg: not normally a problem using lilo
<onweald_tim> gnomefreak...  ubotu gave a parse error.
<mister_roboto> [blah] : yes, ran suse for about 1.5 years
<roostishaw> what protocal does irc use... anyone?
<gnomefreak> onweald_tim: look at your pm from ubotu
<Seveas> roostishaw, IRC 
<padmini> gnome: I upgraded to breezy, yesterday? At least I *thought* I did ....
<gnomefreak> padmini: you did not
<ok_newbie> My hardware is pain to setup
<Evodawg> gnomefreak:  getting error when booting unbuntu  but Mandriva boots up fine
<dyrne> iceman:  you cant sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf? its case sensitive
<gnomefreak> Evodawg: does grub come up?
<roostishaw> Seveas: thanks...
<[blah] > mister_roboto, is it the same as on suse or is it cleaner / customized for ubuntu?
<onweald_tim> gnomefreak: Trillian stinks.  I got the message in the background.  :-)  Thanks!
<[blah] > Seveas, how'd you do that?
<jsestri2> are there any reasons why i wouldn't want to upgrade my kerenel from the 386 version to the 686 version?
<Evodawg> gnomefreak:  no booting with Lilo now, it did when I first installed it
<gnomefreak> onweald_tim: no kidding it does thats why gaim comes with ubuntu
<kevo_tool> jsestri2: What is your processor?
<IdleOne> [blah] :  like this ()
<mister_roboto> [blah] : kde is kde. i don't recall any specific little tweaks. anyway, i just go through and customize after install so it doesn't matter a lot to me
<[blah] > 
<gnomefreak> Evodawg: will lilo boot both either ubuntu or whatever
<padmini> gnome: that's so weird, it looks different and everything, spent the whole day yesterday updating
<jenda> How do I know if a dataprojector will work on my Ubuntu box? It's a Hitachi CP-RS55 - Google won't say.
<Cryptid> Mordof, i am download the drivers at the moment,, if i got ne problems with it i will get back to u,,, the problem is that in gdesklets none of the desklet transparencies work so some 1 told me that its the graphic card problem(then i was using inte 915 motherboard) so now i connected my XFX6600 and will see if the problem is fixed
<geneo93> jenda:  found this page for projectors http://www.spinics.net/linux/vidproj.php
<gnomefreak> padmini: you didnt do something right
<padmini> gnome: is it poss that only part of it got upgraded
<jsestri2> intel p4 3.0ghz
<speyer> does anyone knows ?
<jenda> geneo93: hey thanks :)
<padmini> gnome: any idea what it could be?
<gnomefreak> padmini: doesnt look like anything got upgraded
<roostishaw> is there any 'real' way to use WPA with ubuntu?  (im talking with a GUI and such)
<jsestri2> kevo_tool: intel p4 3.0ghz
<Seveas> roostishaw, not yet
<kevo_tool> jsestri2: Go for it then.
<Evodawg> gnomefreak:  yea it does but the mouse does not work when the splash screen comes up on Ubuntu
<Seveas> roostishaw, probably in the version after dapper
<Mordof> Cryptid, yeah that should definately fix it
<gnomefreak> Evodawg: thats a mouse issue not a lilo ro grub issue
<Evodawg> gnomefreak:  usb mouse
<jsestri2> kevo_tool: i was reading other people here talking about it slowing down the machine?
<yanimax> where to download divx on newsgroups ?
<mister_roboto> [blah] : it's not like you have to make an irreversible decision. you can install kde on ubuntu and run either desktop to see what you like better. no sense getting religious about it, IMO. although you find a lot of that
<jsestri2> kevo_tool: or is that just the smp kernel?
<roostishaw> Seveas, so i have to wait more than a year?
<padmini> gnome: do you think I should just try again by following the instructions on the Wiki? On synaptic though I'm getting it breezy as a repository....
<Evodawg> gnomefreak:  yes but there are boot errors, dont remember them now
<gnomefreak> Evodawg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and keep everything the same and just make sure your mouse is known as a usb mouse
<kevo_tool> jsestri2: It should definitely not slow down your computer.
<jsestri2> ok
<gnomefreak> padmini: run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> roostishaw, no, Ubuntu has a new release every 6 months
<padmini> okay
<gnomefreak> padmini: let me know when done
<geneo93> jenda:  what interface does it use
<Cryptid> Mordof, i found these nvidia-glx drivers in synaptic what is that for???
<roostishaw> Seveas, but will DraperDrake have support for WPA?
<gnomefreak> btw someone typed xdm earlier what is xdm?
<jenda> geneo93: hey... it's listed in there, but clicking the link just kicks me to Amazon.com. Interface? Dunno... how would I find out... lemme look around.
<asdffasf> roblems with ./configure mplayer
<Seveas> roostishaw, there has been wpa support since the first version
* gnomefreak thought xfce used gdm
<Seveas> roostishaw, just no gui for setting it up
<Evodawg> gnomefreak:  well the problem without a mouse I can't move around. guess I could log in with console and fix
<_jason> asdffasf: you know mplayer is in the repos?
<asdffasf> ?
<geneo93> does it attach to video card jenda
<_jason> ubotu: tell asdffasf about mplayer
<pianoboy3333> _jason: here is the line bzfs& -badwords '/home/alex/bws.txt' -reportfile '/home/alex/report.txt' -world '/home/alex/maps/confusion2.bzw' -password superrite but when I do bzfs&, it doesn't accept/acknoledge the arguments
<padmini> gnome: saying it's a malformed line 1 in source list?
<roostishaw> Seveas, oh... ok, thats what i was wondering... and the GUI will hopefully be out after DraperDrake?
<gnomefreak> hoold on pad
<_jason> pianoboy3333: put it at the end
<larson9999> found this data projector in the trash.  works fine except it doesn't show in color :(
<gnomefreak> padmini: the line under the cdrom repo needs to be hoary not breezy
<Seveas> roostishaw, WPA support is being built into network-manager (cool gui for all kinds of network things) now and will most likely be finished in time for the next version
<pianoboy3333> kk
<GTX> Hello Guy's, I'm trying to run a game called ET on my system, I have no problems at all except the sound! The quality is awfull, I start it up with sound by using aoss before the actul command, can someone help me?
<uzzy> ma
<padmini> gnome:k
<jenda> geneo93: I don't know, I've never had it in my hands. It says "Inputs: 1 composite, 1 S-Video, 1 VGA" on Amazon
<gnomefreak> padmini: once changed run sudo apt-get update
<pianoboy3333> THANKS ALOT!
<uzzy> imi spuneti si mie cum pot folosi utilizatorul root
<GTX> lo _jason, You normaly help me in here could you look at my above question please matey :LD
<gnomefreak> after you save it ofcourse :)
<Seveas> !tell uzzy about it
<geneo93> jenda:  well its does connect to video card or capture card either one
<iceman> shoot cannot get nvidia drivers installed .... help
<Seveas> !tell iceman about nvidia
<srivatsark> anybody know about vpnclient for  ubuntu 5.10
<_jason> GTX: don't know too much about sound
<jenda> geneo93: the vga input would kinda suggest it will just take a connection from the PC's monitor port, no?
<TU2> Ok.  Whenever XDM starts it bombs out
<jon_k> !tell jon_k about nvidia
<TU2> and there is no log what so ever
<gnomefreak> padmini: once you change that line to read hoary not breezy sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TU2> X works find if i do startx
<GTX> Seveas, could you help with it, your inteligent ?:P
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<Dr_Willis> Interesting Kernel "update" has change log of -->  "MoMMY MOMMY" :P
<geneo93> jenda:  it will hook right in place of monitor or if you have tv out you can use that
<roostishaw> Seveas, thanks a lot for the help... im obviously a noob, :)
<henrik__> do u have to be eisteijn to install a simple nokia card
<Seveas> roostishaw, we all were noobs once 
<TU2> anyone know how i could figure out why XDM is just bombing out and not logging or giving an error message?
<roostishaw> Seveas, lol
<jenda> geneo93: Yes, I sort of thought so, but wanted to make sure. Will it just appear as a monitor to my Ubuntu PC?
<iceman> Seveas I diid the howto... but if i enable the Nvidia driver from "sudo dpkg-reonfigur xserver-xorg" X will not start ...
<adub> AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-37             Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386
<Seveas> iceman, could you put /var/log/xorg.0.log on the pastebin
<mister_roboto> TU2: there is nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<dyrne> iceman: lsmod | grep nvidia does that respond with nvidia driver or nothing?
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: the problem wtih my onboard audio was not fixed in 2.6.12-10
<geneo93> jenda:  it might take some tweaking but should work fine
<klaym> Seveas: how did you do that smiley?
<iceman> sec
<adub> i dont know if that is my problem gnome freak
<GTX> Hello Guy's, I'm trying to run a game called ET on my system, I have no problems at all except the sound! The quality is awfull, I start it up with sound by using aoss before the actul command, can someone help me?
<Seveas> klaym: 
<jenda> geneo93: OK, thanks... the 'some tweaking' sounds a little scary... how deep would that go?
<mister_roboto> GTX: you might try asking in #kubuntu also if nobody can help here
<padmini> gnome: I'm still getting that malformed line thing
<klaym> 
<iceman> iceman@icebox-64:~$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<iceman> nvidia               3923004  0
<iceman> agpgart                32328  2 amd64_agp,nvidia
<Seveas> GTX, aoss destroys the sound - ET should simply play nice but since it does not: kill everything that uses /dev/dsp before starting the game
<adub> gnomefreak    or  seveas my keyboard typing is slow
<geneo93> just a resalution change maybe jenda
<GTX> Seveas, It doesnt play with sound
<GTX> if I remove command
<dyrne> iceman: ok its loaded. but you say gnome wont start right
<gnomefreak> padmini: after you took out breezy and added hoary in its place did you click save?
<jenda> geneo93: Oh OK, that sounds good. Thanks for your help :)
<geneo93> sure np
<padmini> gnome: yeah
<gnomefreak> padmini: sudo apt-get update?
<GTX> Seveas, It shows nothing as using it :(
<Cubey> hi
<padmini> gnome: when I'm doing that, it's saying malformed line etc
<gnomefreak> padmini: paste the sources.list file on pastebin please
<iceman> dyrne had to reconfigure ... restart gdm ... now x works ... but no glx enabled
<iceman> #pastebin
<cppnewbie> here i am unfortunately a 3rd time, presented with another error... :'(
<crimsun> jsestri2: sure, sec
<sdfasfas> please the link again for setting mplayer
<cppnewbie> while installing the nforce stuff: no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means the installer will compile a new kernel interface.
<dyrne> iceman: in xorg.conf Section "Module" should show Load "glx" does it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sdfasfas about mplayer
<gnomefreak> sdfasfas: your pm should hav eit
<padmini> gnome: k
<dyrne> ubotu: tell iceman about paste
<gnomefreak> padmini: can i have the link please?
<crimsun> jsestri2: have you disabled the onboard HDA sound chipset in bios? If not, do so, then boot into Ubuntu.
<jsestri2> crimsun: specifically i was looking at this bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/21256
<iceman> just pasted xorg.0.log
<cppnewbie> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently working kernel. Please make sure u have installed the kernel source files for your kernel.
<jsestri2> crimsun: i have already done that yes
<unperson> I've just started using iPodder, but I'm have a strange issue.  Some podcasts I have subscribed to seem normal, but then when it downloads the files they're not actually the audio file.
<cppnewbie> where do i get the source files?
<unperson> In some cases they are just blank 0 k files.  In other cases they are HTML with a link pointing to another location.
<cppnewbie> also my ntfs disk cant be viewed while on ubuntu but it appears as a disk.
<padmini> gnome: here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8896
<Ryugi> gob bless debian
<Ryugi> god bless debian
<iceman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8897
<GTX> Seveas, It shows nothing as using it :(
<Ryugi> god bless ubuntu
<gnomefreak> padmini: the # in the cdrom repo should be before the word deb
<unperson> Yet, if I subscribe to the RSS feed with my feed reader (Liferea), click on the enclosures, and say "save as" I get the proper audio file.
<crimsun> jsestri2: I had the bot send you instructions
<iceman> wheres xorg.conf at ?
<adub> URGENT:  please someone help me my keyboard is  slllllllllllllllow   <-------------           it took 5 minutes to type that
<crimsun> iceman: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<padmini> gnome: aah right *feels stupid*
<jsestri2> crimsun: thankyou i'll try that out
<gnomefreak> padmini: dont feel like that yet give it time :)
<crimsun> jsestri2: make sure you choose "hda-intel" during the dpkg-reconfigure step
<gnomefreak> padmini: save close run sudo apt-get update
* speyer sal alll
<iceman> dont see glx ?
<monkey89> is there any updated howto for doing a debootstrap install from a livecd with dapper
<padmini> gnome: yup, doing that now, it's looking hopeful :)
* gnomefreak thinks padmini is gonna hate the sources.list file in a few mins :)
<jadams> hey all, is there an easy way to see which process is using a directory / files in a directory?
<iceman> ok glx is there
* padmini laughts
<gnomefreak> padmini: let me know when update is done
<padmini> gnome: You don't say ;)
<gnomefreak> you will see :)
<padmini> gnome: k
<iceman> iceman@icebox-64:~$ glxgears
<iceman> Segmentation fault
<iceman> iceman@icebox-64:~$
<iceman> ? why that
<gnomefreak> padmini: after its done sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yggdrasil> hello anyone here have any experiince with hp all in one usb printers setups ?
<jsestri2> !repo
<padmini> gnome: will do
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jsestri2
<gnomefreak> hopefully it will say already installed
<jsestri2> crimsun: how do i enable the universe repository?
<iceman> cannot run glxgears ... Segmentation fault
<theD3viL> jsestri2: with synaptic
<cppnewbie> k cannot stay, ill b here tomorrow.
<crimsun> !tell jsestri2 about repos
<kennethd> hi, I don't have multiverse in my sources.list because I don't want any non-free software installed, however mplayer's inclusion in debian makes me think it probably isn't non-free, but even if I add multiverse just long enough to `aptitude update` and `apt-cache show mplayer-586`, I cannot determine the license... is there a way to find out what license a package is released under before installing it?
<iceman> why cant i rin glxgears ?
<iceman> run ?
<unperson> jadams, Check out the "lsio" and "fuser" commands.
<robinl1> ehh
<robinl1> hoi? oO
<GTX> Hello Guy's, I'm trying to run a game called ET on my system, I have no problems at all except the sound! The quality is awfull, I start it up with sound by using aoss before the actul command, can someone help me?
<cramop> hi, I know this may not be the exact place to ask but, I am planning to buy a mini dv camcorder with firewire output. Will I be abe to copy the whole movie as a file? or will I have to copy it in analog mode?
<unperson> jadams, I don't recall the details, but I know those are useful for that stuff.  Check out the man pages for more info.
<padmini> gnome: did that, says there are broken packages :(
<Dr_Willis> cramop,  should be able to get it into a file with digital transfer.
<gnomefreak> padmini: sudo apt-get -f install
<unperson> Any suggestions for good podcast aggragation software?
<iceman> crud, why cant i get glx to run
<cramop> Dr_Willis, do I have to play the tape on the camcorder side in realtime?
<jadams> unperson: thanks much
<TU2> Ok
<TU2> XDM is starting
<roostishaw> what is the gnome apt-get gui called?
<TU2> but it dosn'tdisplay the login screen
<TU2> it puts me in the console
<TU2> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> cramop,  No. shouldent have to.
<unperson> jadams, np.
<padmini> gnome: says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<grub> Alguem do Brasil?
<unperson> roostishaw, Are you talking about Synaptic or something else?
<HappyFool> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<sebastian> ubuntu/kubuntu doesn't burn cd's
<sebastian> lame
<grub> Valeuuuuuu
<unperson> roostishaw, I don't know which (if any) are the "official" gnome GUIs.
<roostishaw> unperson, yep, thats what i meant, thx
<er_CHEF> how to install amsn.deb on ubuntu???
<gnomefreak> padmini: ok open the sources.list again and change all hoarys to breezy save run sudo apt-get update again
<TU2> exit
<roostishaw> how do i add the universe and multiverse repos. to synaptic?
<gnomefreak> padmini: no fear i know why its doing that :)
<padmini> gnome: will do *trusts*
<er_CHEF> how to install amsn.deb on ubuntu???
<voland> hello again. I've troubles with Audacity - his interface does not display russian letters. My locale is utf-8. Where can I change settings of environment?
<zephyrxero> Anybody having trouble with your network settings at boot time after the last update?
<unperson> roostishaw, I *thought* that if you go to the repositories dialog they're already in there and all you have to do is check them.
<_jason> ubotu: tell roostishaw about repos
<GTX> Hello Guy's, I'm trying to run a game called ET on my system, I have no problems at all except the sound! The quality is awfull, I start it up with sound by using aoss before the actul command, can someone help me?
<crimsun> jsestri2: I'm out for family business, if you have issues leave me message. After you execute those steps that the bot sent you, just reboot and enable the onboard sound.
<kennethd> no way to find out the license of a package without installing it?  is there a website similar to packages.debian.org?
<HappyFool> sebastian: i've sucessfully burned many cd's using ubuntu. Try gnomebaker. There's also a highly recommended KDE app whose name i've forgotten
<roostishaw> unperson, i did but i get an error message
<_jason> HappyFool: sebastian: k3b
<mike___> sebastian: k3b
<ZephyrXero> kennethd packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<unperson> roostishaw, What's the jist of it?
<er_CHEF> how to install amsn.deb on ubuntu????????????????
<sebastian> k3b doesn't work
<sebastian> graveman appears to be working
<gnomefreak> er_CHEF: sudo apt-get install amsn
<HappyFool> _jason: that was it, ta. maybe if it had a more logical name ;)
<unperson> roostishaw, Is it something about bad keys?
<roostishaw> unperson, wait, its trying... ill tell you the error when its done and it says it.
<Cubey> boo
<FLSimpsonKPT> Does Anyone Here Use Ubuntu to run a Half-life server?
<voland> sebastian, you can try graveman
<unperson> er_CHEF, dpkg -i amsn.deb   I think.
<unperson> roostishaw, Ok.
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: i've just tried to import my music library on ubuntu, but both rhythmbox and amarok say for every file that it's not an audio stream
<FLSimpsonKPT> im having problems with dedicated ports
<gnomefreak> no reason to do that amsn is in the repos
<sebastian> strange
<bitwiseshiftleft> how do i fix this?
* gnomefreak wonders why people take the hardway :(
<roostishaw> unperson, its almost done
<padmini> unperson: you on e2?
<bitwiseshiftleft> oh, except that rhythmbox is fine with the one .wav in my collection.
<ZephyrXero> bitwiseshiftleft: you'll need to install the mp3 drivers (lame, etc)
<unperson> padmini, Yes.
<ThorHappy> got questions about ubuntu before i install :)
<roostishaw> unperson, The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<ThorHappy> hi
<MisterN> brb
<bitwiseshiftleft> zephyxero: lame and what else?
<FLSimpsonKPT> does anyone know how to fix dedicated server ports?
<nicholas> Ok
<nicholas> XDM starts
<unperson> roostishaw, Ah.  But the other repositories work?
<nicholas> but it dosn't displat a login screeen
<nicholas> how do i get it to start.
<ThorHappy> somebody PM me if i can bother you with a lot of ubuntu questions
<ZephyrXero> Bit: well, I don't think dapper has it yet, but there will eventually be a fluendo-gstreamer-mp3 plugin available for gstreamer .10 apps
<gnomefreak> ThorHappy: ask in room you will ge better responce
<gnomefreak> s
<kennethd> ZephyrXero, aha :)), still, it looks like I was wrong, there's no license info there either (& debian's packages site has been down for some time)
<padmini> unperson: hey! I'm [diotina]  *waves*
<bitwiseshiftleft> ZephyrXero: heh, i'm on hoary anyway.
<HappyFool> ThorHappy: or try #ubuntu-offtopic if you think it's a bit much for here
<unperson> padmini, E2 represent!
<voland> bitwiseshiftleft, try ubuntuguide.org. There you can find an answer about mp3 and more
<roostishaw> unperson, yes (official and copyright)
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Macbeth> how can i start the kde desktop (which ive download as set out in the wiki) when im using gnome, "kdm start" ?
<MaxeyPad> is there a list of mirrors for breezy, universe, multiverse and backports that are faster than us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bitwiseshiftleft> voland: thanks
<gnomefreak> ^^^ find mp3 answers there too :)
<HappyFool> *gasp* the dreaded ubutung--de!
<unperson> roostishaw, Remind me, what's the URL for the repository in question?  (just to make sure it's not temporarily down)
<ZephyrXero> bitwiseshiftleft: if it's got a gstreamer backend look for a package called gstreamer lame ;)
<ZephyrXero> or ffmpeg
<dyrne> Macbeth: there is a sessions button on login screen just use that if you dont mind keeping gdm
<larson9999> does ubuntu clean out /tmp on shutdown or maybe startup?  i put something there and it was gone when i rebooted?
<gnomefreak> MaxeyPad: not that are official or promised to work
<Macbeth> dyrne: Cheers
<roostishaw> unperson, sorry, total noob... how do i get the url?
<Zoxeris> can you register names here?
<gnomefreak> larson9999: i dont think it does but you can make it iirc
<voland> and anybody have an idea about russian letters in Audacity?
<HappyFool> Zoxeris: yip. /msg nickserv help
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Zoxeris about register
<nibblesmx> hi. I've just installed ubuntu dapper and i'm experiencing troubles with my wireless card.
<sebastian> graveman is working but k3b/gnomebaker/serpentine isn't
<sebastian> weird stuff
<ZephyrXero> kennethd: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<gnomefreak> padmini: is update done?
<unperson> roostishaw, Eh, hold on, I can get it my self.  What release are you using, btw?
<Zoxeris> kk thnx
<GTX> Hello Guy's, I'm trying to run a game called ET on my system, I have no problems at all except the sound! The quality is awfull, I start it up with sound by using aoss before the actul command, can someone help me?
<roostishaw> unperson, breezy badger
<unperson> padmini, You should join e2lug.
<coolbeing> hi
<er_CHEF> when i use dpkg -i amsn.deb
<padmini> gnome: nope, still going....
<coolbeing> need help with NVIDIA please
<kennethd> larson9999, yes, one or the other (shutdown or startup)... pretty sure all *nixs do
<er_CHEF> Errors were encountered while processing:
<er_CHEF>  amsn.debamsn_0.95-2.ubuntu.deb
<gnomefreak> nibblesmx: you didnt expect dapper to go smoothly did you?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ZephyrXero: still not an audio stream
<ZephyrXero> GTX, do you know what sound system it's using? Alsa, OSS?
<coolbeing> Mordof: you there?
<voland> coolbeing, what kind of problem?
<GTX> ZephyrXero, OSS I beleve
<Mordof> coolbeing, yes
<GTX> ZephyrXero, When I dont start it up without aoss before the cmd I get no sound
<GTX> and with it I get currupted sound
<nibblesmx> gnomefreak: actually, it's working almost perfectly. In previous ubuntu versions my wireless card was not detected, and i used ndiswrapper for the purpose
<padmini> unperson: Erm, sure, though I only started using linux yesterday. :) Loving every moment of it though, windows was driving me batshit.
<larson9999> kennethd: all don't.  mandriva doesn't... at least not by default.  i have stuff in /tmp on my mandriva box that i've had there since the 90's :)
<coolbeing> voland: i'll talk to Mordof , thanx
<ZephyrXero> GTX: see if you can get running through ESD maybe?
<nibblesmx> but now it's detected but it's not working neither native support nor ndiswrapper
<bitwiseshiftleft> OK. I installed ffmpeg, gstreamer-0.8-lame and lame and it still doesn't work
<er_CHEF> when i use dpkg -i amsn.deb
<gnomefreak> nibblesmx: clean install or upgrade from breezy?
<er_CHEF>  amsn.debamsn_0.95-2.ubuntu.deb
<er_CHEF>  amsn.debamsn_0.95-2.ubuntu.deb
<GTX> ZephyrXero, how?
<nibblesmx> gnomefreak: clean install
<er_CHEF> Errors were encountered while processing:
<GTX> ZephyrXero, what command i type before game?
<voland> NickServ REGISTER voland
<gnomefreak> nibblesmx: make sure in networking its enabled
<gnomefreak> voland: not a good idea to register names in channels
<ZephyrXero> GTX: not quite sure on that one...
<GTX> ZephyrXero, :/
<confrey> hi everybody
<ZephyrXero> GTX: man esd ;)
<gnomefreak> voland: also its /msg nickserv register password
<nibblesmx> gnomefreak: it is enabled but it can't find any wireless networks and when i try with dhclient it says "netrwork is down"
<unperson> roostishaw, Ok, let me find some info.  One sec.
<gnomefreak> password being what your password is
<roostishaw> unperson, ok
<kennethd> larson9999, ok, well all my debian, red hat, fedora & solaris boxes do... and I'm pretty sure it happens on this ubuntu laptop too
<iceman> help, cannot get the Nvidia glx to work ...
<uber_spaced> what's the name of the mp3 codec pack that I can use w/ grip?
<ZephyrXero> Is there a dapper specific chat room available, or is this the only one?
<gnomefreak> nibblesmx: im not real sure  maybe see if there is a bug on it already (about your card or wifi in general)
<GTX> ZephyrXero, cant find anything on it :S
<uber_spaced> (in order to rip things to mp3; I want it to be pretty generic mp3)
<lulu_> has anyone tried open solaris i386?
<gnomefreak> ZephyrXero: this is it
<Dr_Willis> hmm grip is a ripper/encoder - normally codec pacs are for the players.
<vladuz976> anybody know how to build thunderbird themes?
<nibblesmx> gnomefreak: thanks, let me google it
<confrey> anybody talking from switzerland?
<gnomefreak> vladuz976: try mozillas site or #thunderbird
<ZephyrXero> Ok, I'm running dapper, and ever since the latest update the other day my network connections aren't starting automatically anymore, I have to sudo dhclient to get it started now :(  Any idea why?
<unperson> padmini, That's the best time.  You can find lots of help on e2LUG.
<uber_spaced> Dr_Willis, back in the day, when I installed redhat 9, there was some copyright issue with the codec packs that prevented the mp3 codecs from being installed right off the bat
<larson9999> padmini: yeah, windows can drive you battie.  but linux has it's own 'quirks'.  however, i they don't seem to be as bad and somehow i don't feel so bad when a 'quirk' comes my way and i didn't pay for the OS :)
<uber_spaced> the rpm package name was mp3-123
<uber_spaced> and it allowed for the encoding of mp3s
<gnomefreak> ZephyrXero: yes you will see alot of changes in the next month or so
<unperson> roostishaw, Ok, the server seems to be up.
<padmini> larson9999: I hear you :)
<uber_spaced> but, if there is another set of generic codecs that would work to create mp3 files, that would be cool.
<bitwiseshiftleft> uber_spaced: mpg123 isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> uber_spaced,  a 'encoder' is not the same as a codec however.. you can install several encoders thta grip can use.
<ZephyrXero> gnomefreak: so it's normal? just wanted to make sure it wasn't something on my end ;)
<gsuveg> anyone know a flight-4 mirror ?
<uber_spaced> bitwiseshiftleft, yeah
<gnomefreak> ZephyrXero: the word unstable means it can and will break without any given notice
<uber_spaced> it was like 2 years ago ;)
<lulu_> larson9999: it's true u didn't pay for the os
<gnomefreak> dapper is for testing purposes only
<lulu_> larson9999: at least not with money
<GTX> How do I start a program up with esound like to start program up with alsa i use to type aoss ./program
<uber_spaced> bitwiseshiftleft, and that seems to have done it.
<uber_spaced> muchass garcias.
<padmini> unperson: will do then!
<bitwiseshiftleft> uber_spaced: np
<roostishaw> unperson, i just go to settings>repos   the hit 'add' then when i try either of the bottom two... i get that error message
<dave-e> Ununtu boot is stalling at bluetooth .... checking battery state...any ideas??
<bitwiseshiftleft> also, installing every gstreamer-plugin available seems to have fixed my music import problems
<larson9999> lulu_: yeah, with windows i have to pay both ways.  but i make my living from windows. so i don't hate it all.  i just don't use it for personal use anymore.  well, not for the last 3 years.
<er_CHEF> when i download a file.deb in the desktop how the install???
<gsuveg> er_CHEF: sudo dpkg -i
<gnomefreak> er_CHEF: cd Desktop than sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<er_CHEF> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dr_Willis> er_CHEF,  what file.. anyway :P normally downlaioding them that way is not a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> and you just found out why
<la_place> larson9999: i think for linux u need to invest ur time to learn stuff
<gnomefreak> er_CHEF: amsn is in the repos you dont need to download it from anywhere but apt
<unperson> roostishaw, Well, i don't think you want to hit add, I think you just want to check the checkbox next to the one you want to use.
<wastrel> mistakes were made
<gsuveg> gnomefreak: yes. i know. i would test tranlation ;)
<unperson> roostishaw, Or is the one you want to use not in the list already?
<gnomefreak> gsuveg: huh?
<roostishaw> unperson, exactly
<GTX> How do I start a program up with esound like to start program up with alsa i use to type aoss ./program
<gsuveg> gnomefreak: in drapper
<sarra> yo, i'm trying to get a wireless card working. is there any way at all i can somehow get at the relevant drivers through windows so i don't have to seek out a wired modem to set up in linux first? if that makes the slightest bit of sense
<gnomefreak> what about in dapper?
<padmini> gnome: it's done, finally!
<gsuveg> nevermind
<roostishaw> unpersom, but when i hit 'add' there are four little boxes, and only the top two are selected...
<gnomefreak> padmini: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and kick back it will be a while :)
<schasi> hi there
<schasi> how can i use a .bin file, with a movie or something else in it?
<la_place> what is 'dist-upgrade'?
<padmini> gnome: will do!
<roostishaw> unperson,  but when i hit 'add' there are four little boxes, and only the top two are selected...
<gnomefreak> la_place: dist-upgrade updates the kernel
<larson9999> la_place that's much less true these days.  and i think much of that is due to the fact that windows in preinstalled.  one thing i do when i buy a new machine is reformat and reinstall windows.  most always there's something i can't get installed.  i call for support and log the issue and how i resolved it.  try to get some things working as a regular user in windows and the 'ease of use' quickly disappears.
<ZephyrXero> dist-upgrade upgrades you to the newest version of the distribution I believe
<unperson> roostishaw, So, sorry, let me make sure I have it straight.  You want to add the universe and multiverse repositories.  These are not currently listed in the list of repositories in Synaptic, correct?
<gnomefreak> ZephyrXero: nope not unless you make it
<lampshade> Anyone here use WPA with linux?
<GTX> How do I start a program up with esound like to start program up with alsa i use to type aoss ./program
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade alone will only get you newest kernel
<la_place> nice feature
<gnomefreak> change the repos to different version dist-upgrade will get you newest kernel for new version
<la_place> latest stable kernel?
<gnomefreak> la_place: 2.6.12-10
<roostishaw> unperson, yes, iwant to add  the universe and multiverse repositories. but when i go to select them from the list, then hit ok... it gives me that error message
<ZephyrXero> what's the error message?
<unperson> roostishaw, Ok, but before you hit add, there should be several things in the list in the repository window.  Normally, I think Universe and Multiverse are already there, but they're labeled a little funny.
<TheMafia> I am playing with the vmware image of ubuntu, can someon tell me what the root password is?
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> la_place: if you tell me what kernel you have i can tell you if its the latest or what is the latest
<Dr_Willis> there is none TheMafia
<ZephyrXero> TheMafia: you'll have to set it
<gnomefreak> uname -r will give you kernel version
<TheMafia> thanks for the info
<ZephyrXero> TheMafia: type "sudo passwd"
<roostishaw> ZephyrXero, were you talking to me?
<MrDez> themafia: open terminal, type 'sudo passwd root'
<la_place> i think i hav kernal 1.3
<Dr_Willis> or learn to do it the right way and use 'sudo' and dont set root password. :P
<ZephyrXero> yeah
<MrDez> then type ur passwd, then type passwd u want for root
<unperson> roostishaw, There should be an entry labeled "Ubuntu 5.10 'Breezy Badger'"
<gnomefreak> la_place: not with ubuntu you dont
<GTX> /dev/dsp: Input/output error Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<GTX> how do I fix that?
<larson9999> TheMafia: yeah, 'sudo passwd root'
<MrDez> dr_willis: 'sudo' is definitely not the "right" way, its the easy way ;)
<unperson> roostishaw, What does it say under that title?  There should be a list of things in smaller type.
<lampshade> WPA, anyone?  I know linux falls down on wireless, but someone had to have done this before.  I've installed the wpa supplicant and everything already, yet I can't at all get a DHCP offer from my wireless router
<wastrel> !wpa
<ubotu> hmm... wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<ZephyrXero> Some things don't always work through sudo.... it'd be nice if they did...but what can ya do?
<Dr_Willis> MrDez,  heck -lets do it the Lindows way! and all be root!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<larson9999> not sure what the point of locking by default if everyone just unlocks it :)
<sarra> was my question too n00by? yow
* Dr_Willis wondders what dont work with sudo..
<gnomefreak> ijm concered people cant read things :( su is not recommended on ubuntu
<unperson> roostishaw, Specifically we're interested in "Ubuntu 5.10 'Breezy Badger' (Binary)"
<la_place> what is the bad factor about ubuntu if there's any
<Agrajag> Dr_Willis: I haven't found anything
<gnomefreak> s/ijm/im
<roostishaw> unperson, it says: Officially supported & under that , resticted copyright
<Dr_Willis> Agrajag,  ive 'heard' a few things dont work right. but never seen any.
<unperson> roostishaw, That's it?
<roostishaw> unperson, thats it...
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: installing the newest nvidia driver is what sudo wouldn't do for me
<unperson> roostishaw, Select that one, and hit "edit"
<Agrajag> Dr_Willis: ten bucks says it's stuff that works just fine if you get a root shell with sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  hmm.. ive always done it with sudo.
<roostishaw> unperson, ok...
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  and ive instlled it at least a dozen times. on different machines.
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: maybe i just couldn't figure it out :)
<ZephyrXero> la_place: it's not really meant for customization...you're generally expected to stay with all the defaults given, and also they name packages different things than what they're supposed to, like gedit is called "text editor" and such, and that can be confusing
<speyer> hmm why my cpu makes so much noise ? i dont really run many applications ... any ideea ?
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  heh - its a 2 line cut/paste.. :P
<roostishaw> unperson, the binary, right?
<Agrajag> your CPU makes noise?
<Agrajag> wow
<Agrajag> uh
<wastrel> the gedit package is called gedit
<gnomefreak> speyer: define making noise?
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: well, i'm used to using sudo so maybe i didn't look so hard :)
<ZephyrXero> not in synaptic it's not
<damo21> what is the dpkg command to configure any unconfigured packages?
<la_place> ZephyrXero: yeah.. your right.. i think customizing ubuntu linux is the next thing
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: well, i'm used to NOT using sudo so maybe i didn't look so hard :)
<gnomefreak> ZephyrXero: its installed already
<ZephyrXero> it was an example...
<iceman> stinking nvidia driver .... help
<wastrel> who uses synaptic :p
<unperson> roostishaw, Yes.  In the "sections" box it should say "main restricted".  Add "universe multiverse" to that.
<gnomefreak> ZephyrXero: you dont need to install gedit
<la_place> how can i list all the debian packages that i've installed?
<Astryk> Can I ask a mysql question in here since that channel is all but silent?
<Astryk> Pretty basic but it's driving me mad.
<unperson> roostishaw, All of those should be separated by spaces.
<biovore> la_place: la_place: dpkg -l
<gnomefreak> la_place: in synaptic you can see  or you can use dpkg -l i think
<roostishaw> unperson, ok...
<ZephyrXero> gVim is the same way, it's "Gnome Vim" instead of gvim in the repo
<la_place> thanks u
<roostishaw> unperson, ok. wait one sec
<ZephyrXero> do a search for "gvim" and you get nothing...
<speyer> gnomefreak looks like it use the whole memory for something , and it start making noise like a tractor
<damo21> dpkg --get selections
<iceman> how do i "Reinstall" nvidia drivers ... please help
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: also the wiki for installing the nvidia driver uses the '
<Agrajag> speyer: linux uses all available memory for disk caching and things like that
<roostishaw> unperson, then just hit ok?
<unperson> roostishaw, When you're done, click ok and try updating.
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: also the wiki for installing the nvidia driver uses the 'un'sudo way
<wastrel> ZephyrXero:  apt-cache search gvim lists the packages
<Dr_Willis> root@amd64:/home/willis# apt-cache search gvim
<Dr_Willis> vim-gnome - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI
<unperson> roostishaw, Sorry, I'm slow.  :-)
<gnomefreak> speyer: ps aux should give you whats running and the mem it using
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ZephyrXero> wastrel: if I wanted to play with the commandline I would of stuck with Gentoo ;)
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: gtk-vin-gnome :)
<GTX> /dev/dsp: Input/output error Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<Dr_Willis> :P
<gnomefreak> vim*
<GTX> how do I fix this guyd
<GTX> guys*
<damo21> GTX is that with skype?
<GTX> damo21, no ET game
<speyer> Agraja disk , u mean hard disk  ?
<lampshade> wastrel, Thanks for not reading my  message at all and just sending me to the bot when I clearly said that I had already installed WPA supplicant and configed it.  Thanks though
<Agrajag> speyer: yes
<unperson> roostishaw, Actually, after you hit ok, is should now say something about Universe and Multiverse in that entry in the repositories list.
<wastrel> lampshade:  i don't know anything about wpa, and i didn't know what hte bot would say, i thought it might be useful for you
<Agrajag> if you use the "free" command and look on the line that says "+/- cache" or something like that you can see what's really in use
<damo21> GTX i think Seveas has a package to fix that... skype-dsp-hijacker or something
<gnomefreak> !wpa
<ubotu> well, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<jsestri2> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<GTX> Seveas,  ?
<uber_spaced> how do I mount a palm pilot?
<uber_spaced> i.e.
* gnomefreak brb
<Cryptid> I have to install my nvidia drivers and it is asking me to exit from X how do i do that????
<speyer> Agrajag  aint the first time i run linux :) my machine its cool and never made noise like this ;( looks like there is something wrong
<uber_spaced> mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ?
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  mount the internal memory card?
<uber_spaced> anybody know the device off hand?
<damo21> GTX -> google "seveas ubuntu"
<uber_spaced> wastrel, sure, that will be a good start
<Agrajag> speyer: well, is the noise coming from a hard disk, or a fan?
<ecarroll> When I do a dist-upgrade am i any better at all throwing the system to init 1?
<triablo_> Hello,does anybody know where to find this package: libstdc++.so.5 ???
<GTX> damo21, cant find nothing
<ecarroll> triablo_: apt-cache search libstdc++
<dibbon> I get this error when I open synaptic, and I can't find the codecs I need to play mp3s and other media files ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8898 )
<speyer> Agrajag from the fan
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  you mean sync or mount the internal memory card?  is it a usb palm?  with hotplug my usb device appears once i hit the hotsync button on the palm
<Agrajag> which fan? the CPU fan?
<Agrajag> could be a bad bearing
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  and you can't mount the memory card without support for that on the palm device
<uber_spaced> wastrel, where does it mount to?  what entry in the dev folder?
<ecarroll> dibbon: Ignore the error, remove all lines with 'backport' out of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<unperson> roostishaw, Any luck?
<cyphase> yay! Flight 4
<uber_spaced> wastrel, ok ok.  I'll go into KDE and try it.
<Synneva> dibbon: What Ubuntu verison are you running ?
<speyer> Agrajag yes the CPU fan
<roostishaw> unperson, k... one sec
<roostishaw> unperson, np, thanks for ur help... wait one sec, ill try it
<roostishaw> unperson, here is waht it says: The repository information has changes. A backup copy of your sources.list is stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.save.
<roostishaw> You need to reload the package list from the servers for your changes to take effect. Do you want to do this now?
<roostishaw> unperson, ya, it did
<roostishaw> unperson, then i hit ok
<roostishaw> unperson, now do i hit yes or no?
<roostishaw> unperson, The repository information has changes. A backup copy of your sources.list is stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.save.
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: yes
<roostishaw> You need to reload the package list from the servers for your changes to take effect. Do you want to do this now?
<roostishaw> unperson, You need to reload the package list from the servers for your changes to take effect. Do you want to do this now?
<roostishaw> unperson, yes or no?
<gnomefreak> yes
<roostishaw> unperson, ya, it say if i want to update 'sources.list' ... yes or no?
<roostishaw> now it says, "Downloading package info."
<flodine> are there nvidia drivers for 64 bit ubuntu
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: any changes you make to you sources you need to reload
<roostishaw> unperson, now it says, "Downloading package info."
<unperson> roostishaw, Yes, you'll have to.
<roostishaw> unperson, ok... its downloading
<iceman> how do i reconfigur glx... it will not install .. or run
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  /dev/USB0 for me... it depends on whether usb devices are already plugged in
<unperson> roostishaw, The "sources.list" is a text file (/etc/apt/sources.list) that stores all your repository settings.
<iceman> !glx
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iceman
<OmegaAlpha> is there a way to get a log of what was downloaded/installed via terminal?
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  er /dev/ttyUSB0
<omerix> now i'm in Gdm, gnome desktop manager, i couldn't login as a user. i added another user, i haven't logined in yet, plesase help me
<roostishaw> unperson, oh, ok
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  tail -f /var/log/messages  - that should show you when you hit hotsync what's going on....
<roostishaw> unperson,  will i have to do this to the source one too?
<jsestri2> anyone know their sound in ubuntu?
<iceman> i cannot get glx to work ... help
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone familiar with the automatix?
<vasP_L> why can I only use one application with sound at a time? :\
<unperson> roostishaw, Well...only if you want to apt-get sources.  But yeah, it's probably not a bad idea.
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFx: dont use it
<wastrel> iceman nvidia or ati
<Inf3ctedFx> why gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Inf3ctedFx about automatix
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFx: read the pm
<flodine> are there nvidia drivers for 64 bit ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<jsestri2> i am having trouble getting sound to work, it seems to have recognized my sound card, but there is still a missing link somewhere, any help?
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFx: that will screw your system up faster than a 3yearold :(
<roostishaw> unperson, some of the downloads are failing... i hit "show individual downloads"
<Inf3ctedFx> oohh oks
<adub> still  slow typing
<Inf3ctedFx> thx for the advice
<uber_spaced> wastrel, i'll take a look into it.
<unperson> roostishaw, Anyway, I think the error you were getting was because you were essentially trying to add the same repository all over again, when yuo really just needed to edit the existing ones to get different sections of it.
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFx: use easysource instead
<uber_spaced> thanks.
<Cryptid> How do i exit from ???? i have to install NVidia drivers and the installation shows a error saying that i have to quite from X to be able to install the drivers so how do i exit from X????
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm happy cuz Ubuntu wornk fine with my wireless card xD
<Cryptid> !X
<ubotu> well, x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<Inf3ctedFx> easysource?
<damo21> does frostwire have any spyware crap with it?
<unperson> roostishaw, I see.  Which ones are failing?
<duncanh-home> just installed ubuntu, and wanted to slim it down some since the laptop is rather short of space. So I started to eliminate packages with synaptics. big packages like evolution, openoffice and gimp that I'll never use. and each time it said that removing these would remove a package called ubuntu-desktop, which I guess is some meta-package. What is ubuntu-dektop and can I safely eliminate these packages?
<ZephyrXer0> got disconected so I don't know if this ever went out.... How do I access the GDM settings dialogue in dapper?
<Inf3ctedFx> can I get that one gnomefreak  from apt-get?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Inf3ctedFx about easyubuntu
<roostishaw> unperson, here is what i got... "The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences."
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFx: sorry its easyubuntu and read your pm
<roostishaw> unperson, "ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to ftp.free.fr:21 (213.228.0.141), connection timed out"
<wastrel> duncanh-home:  it's safe to remove- it's just a wrapper to pull down useful desktopy stuff all at once
<vasP_L> yes you can duncanh-home
<lampshade> Anyone use WPA with their wireless?  After doing the whole wpa supplicant crap, what do you do to actually bring up your interface?  I got nothing
<duncanh-home> ok, good. thanks
<Inf3ctedFx> oks
<speyer> Agrajag so, any ideea ?
<Inf3ctedFx> thx again gnomefreak  last question.. can I upgrade mi Firefox using apt-get or synaptic? or do I have to do ir manually?
<damo21> lampshade, you might have to run "sudo iwpriv authmode 2 or 3"
<Cryptid> Mordof, Dude how do i exit from X?????
<dyrne> Cryptid: alt-ctrl-f1 through f8 once login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gnomefreak> you cant use apt for ff1.5
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Inf3ctedFx about ff1.5
<vasP> why can I only use one application with sound at a time? (cant find the audiodriver crash.. gnome-sounds cant run while f.x xmms, or vlc, neither xmms while vlc, opera while xmms .. and so on)
<lampshade> damo21, what's that do?
<Agrajag> speyer: well, you can try to fix it
<thomas_> How do i install TeamSpeak?
<Mordof> Cryptid, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or kdm if you are in KDE
<gnomefreak> again your pm :)
<thomas_> How do i install TeamSpeak?
<speyer> Agrajag hell yeah :)
<Inf3ctedFx> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !info teamspeak
<adub> URGENT:  please someone help me my laptops keyboard is  slllllllllllllllow   <-------------           it took 5 minutes to type that
<lampshade> damo21, yeah that command does nothing for me.
<thomas_> !Info teamspeak
<unperson> roostishaw, I see.  Let me check something.
<ZephyrXer0> Does anyone know how to access the GDM settings dialogue in dapper? It's not in the Gnome>System>Administration menu anymore, and GDM won't accept my user password nor root password from it either :(
<thomas_> uhh
<gnomefreak> thomas_: its not known by the bot
<thomas_> Yes
<thomas_> but teamspeak can be installed
<wastrel> thomas_:  follow the instructions on the teamspeak website?
<Agrajag> speyer: I forget what kind of oil you need, but I think some kind of heavy weight oil can be used, you take the sticker off the top of it and carefully drip it in, then spin it around a bit to get the excess oil out before re-mounting it
<gnomefreak> thomas_: i was cheking to se eif it was
<dyrne> ZephyrXer0: maybe easier to sudo gdmsetup
<Cryptid> dyrne, seee i hit ctrl+alt+f1 then i was take into only text mode(terminal) from there what do i do???
<thomas_> How do i run a .sh file?
<Agrajag> or you could just replace the fan
<gnomefreak> sh file.sh
<ZephyrXer0> is that the command for it? thank :D
<damo21> lampshade, you might have to run "sudo iwpriv <interface name> authmode  3"
<thomas_> .sh
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with geting my sound to work?
<gnomefreak> thomas_: you type sh filename.sh
<dyrne> Cryptid: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then start or restart to well start it :)
<Agrajag> speyer: If you're still using the stock HSF, it may be worth it to get a new, quieter one
<thomas_> sh file.sh
<jsestri2> whois crimsun
<navarone> Agrajag if you mean for heatsink fan or fan in general i would use sewinf machine or oil for an electric razor
<gnomefreak> crimsun is a person that comes in this room
<ZephyrXer0> well that was weird, it popped up for a second then crashed with a gLibC error :/
<unperson> roostishaw, it looks like those errors are for a PLF repository, not the Universe or Muliverse.
<vasP> why can I only use one application with sound at a time? (other apps work, just without sound)
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: i was trying to run the whois command to see if he was on
<Agrajag> navarone: yeah, heatsink fan, speyer's is making noises
<dyrne> ZephyrXer0: try gksudo gdmsetup maybe
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: type /whois crimsun
<unperson> roostishaw, I don't use the PLF repository right now, so I don't know much about it.
<navarone> speyer...I would just replace it...oil is just gonna work until oil eiter dries out again or evaporates
<elfstone> noise = breaking bearings, more oil will fix it for a while, but that's not a definitive solution in my book
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: yeah i just dropped the / by mistake...he helped me out with me sound some
<gnomefreak> plf repo has been down since this am not sure if its back up
<bdawg> can anyone help ne
<lampshade> damo21, Nothing, what's this command supposed to do anyway?
<elfstone> so, yes, i'd replace the fan
<troy> does anyone know how to install games such as Call of Duty 2?
<navarone> speyer I recently replaced heatsink and four chassis fans
<ZephyrXer0> dyrne: nope, crashed again :( ...guess I'll have to wait for a new update
<Agrajag> yeah, a new HSF will be so much quieter than the stock one, even if it was working right
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with getting sound to work?
<dyrne> ZephyrXer0: heh good luck :)
<speyer> navarone well its not a old one , i buy it last year
<regeya> !tell jsestri2 about ask
<iceman> how do i uninstall and reinstall the Nvidia driver
<gnomefreak> later all time to study for test tomorrow
<bdawg> i am ner to ubuntu i am in it now.. i dont know waht to do how can i get a guide in linux?
<elfstone> speyer, some fans only last for a year or so
<ZephyrXer0> dyrne: guess I'll go see if there's a bug report for it yet...
<wastrel> ubotu tell bdawg about rute
<damuhatori> I just recently installed ubunto 5.10 and the computer hangs after it displays "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<elfstone> speyer, if you want long life fans, you've got to look for dual ball bearings
<navarone> speyer while machine case is open you should vacuum dust out as well
<vasP> why can I only use one application with sound at a time? (one app blocks the soundcard...)
<dyrne> bdawg: best place for guides wiki.ubuntu.com
<elfstone> damuhatori, boot with nohotplug or something
<iceman> i can use the defauld nv driver, but not the nvidia driver so i have no glx
<iceman> help
<jsestri2> I have gotten ubuntu to recognize my onboard audio, but there seems to be another missing link to get it to make noise. Any suggestions?
<regeya> ubotu tell bdawg about root
<bdawg> how can i get to the page in ubuntu
<bdawg> im confused
<iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<wastrel> vasP:  do you have sound server set in  system > preferences > sound  ?
<elfstone> !tell iceman about nvia
<elfstone> !tell iceman about nvidia
<damuhatori> elfstone, How can I boot like that?
<regeya> what page bdawg
<regeya> insane
<bdawg> how can i read a guide in ubuntu
<iceman> been trying that
<bdawg>  i dont knwo waht to do
<bdawg> except get on irc
<dyrne> iceman: you could try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia
<bdawg> im new
<navarone> jsestri2, first thing to check would be alsamixer in terminal and see if sound sources are muted
<vasP> wastrel, didnt quite understand
<bdawg> whats the root password?
<elfstone> damuhatori... that's an option of the lilo or grub bootloader, whatever you use
<wastrel> bdawg:  applications > internet  for web browsers
<vasP> the card is found, have alsa/oss/and so on...drivers
<Cryptid> dyrne, which version of gcc was used to compile the kernel of Ubuntu 5.10??? ( hope what i am asking makes ne sence ;-P)
<elfstone> damuhatori, just after the bios, you can enter options
<dyrne> bdawg: root is disabled use sudo and your pass sudo -i for root terminal
<wastrel> vasP:   system > preferences > sound    there's a checkbox for sound server
<bdawg> i type that wastrel ?
<jsestri2> navarone: any syntax to that? i just tried that and it says "alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<jsestri2> "
<speyer> navarone yeah i will try that
<speyer> thanks
<navarone> bdawg password for sudo is same as user pass...if you ar eusing user first created during install
<flodine> are there nvidia drivers for 64 bit ubuntu
<wastrel> bdawg:  it's in the menus at the top of the screen.  are you running gnome?
<bdawg> how do i run gnome?
<dyrne> Cryptid: youre installing nvida drivers?
<navarone> jsestri2, alsamixer should be all if you have everything installed
<elfstone> dammit, people, don't you know how to use google ?
<wastrel> bdawg:  you are on the command line - no graphic user interface?
<bdawg> ya command line
<iceman> there a apt-get reinstall command .. to reinstall
<bdawg>  how do i get gui
<jsestri2> navarone: aparently something is broken then...any ideas where to go from here?
<vasP> wastrel, haven got english ubuntu, but is it something like "turn on sound server"? (rough translation from norwegian :)
<elfstone> bdawg, apt-get install gnome gdm   and restart computer
<wastrel> vasP:  that sounds right...
<ecarroll> thats not right
<ecarroll> unless you want all gnome packages.
<vasP> wastrel, yes it is on
<iceman> i need ro remove and then reinstall  nvidia-settings
<ecarroll> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<navarone> jsestri try lspci | grep audio in terminala nd paste output...you can paste here if only a line
<bdawg> then come back?
<jsestri2> navarone: if i look in the volume controll: it correctly identifies my onboard audio chip...i don't know if that helps
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone knows how to install EasyUbuntu?
<Cryptid> dyrne, yes it asking me to compile some kernel all over agaiin( actually it says that it will do it and then it suddenly quit saying that some cc path some shit some shit... bhl bhla bhla and it needs the same version gcc that was used to compile the version of kernel i am running
<ecarroll> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that will have everything you need.
<unix_infidel> anyone with any idea bout my problem here, after i started using startx instead of kdm to log into fluxbox i've gotten somethings to work yet all my fonts in various other apps in fluxbox arent anti-alias....
<elfstone> yes, with half of gnome missing ? :)
<unix_infidel> i cant seem to figure ot why this is true.
<navarone> jsestri2, in System/preferences.Sound make sure the box enable sound server is unchecked
<elfstone> i don't see the reason of installing the gnome beast without fully installing it
<iceman> how to remove  nvidia-settings ... and reinstall
<dyrne> Cryptid: easiest way other than the wiki is:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia
<wastrel> vasP:  ok...  i don't know :]   check here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<uber_spaced> Ok, the hotsync thing worked, but now I cant find a way to transfer files to the palm; it says that it can play mp3s, but kpiilot wont let me put them on there.
<jsestri2> navarone: ok that was checked...do i need a reboot?
<uber_spaced> ( wastrel  )
<vasP> wastrel, thanx anyway =)
<navarone> jsestri I think so...no harm in doing it unless you are one who micromanages uptime...<s>
<iceman> how to "Apt-get" reinstall  nvidia-settings
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  i think for mp3's you need to put them on the removable media
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  kpilot can only sync over palm databases
<bdawg> elf
<OmegaAlpha> unix_infidel, you can try asking in #fluxbox and #fluxbox-chitchat if you cant find help in here
<wastrel> uber_spaced:  best bet is to get a flash card/sd card reader
<uber_spaced> wastrel, I see; so i'll probably need a card reader or something...
<uber_spaced> hmm.
<unix_infidel> OmegaAlpha: already tried.
<uber_spaced> thanks.
<ecarroll> elfstone: Because the gnome beast comes with packages that are not essential to the average users desktop-experience, which app does gnome have that ubuntu-desktop lacks, that you want?
<unix_infidel> itsa distro specific problem.
<uber_spaced> wastrel, again, thanks.
<wastrel> np
<bdawg> i did the apt get thing and got a error
<dyrne> bdawg: what error?
<bdawg> lock?
<bdawg> or something
<Gnumannen> how do I change the locale values (eg. LC_ALL)? Running server...
<alexises> helle
<bdawg> cannot open lock file?
<dyrne> bdawg: is synaptic open? if so youll have to close before you can apt-get
<alexises> do you speak french
<navarone> ecarroll, I am not sure what gnome beast your efer to but afaik ubuntu-desktop is based on gnome
<unperson> roostishaw, So the universe/multiverse issue is sorted out anyway?
<topyli> bdawg: you have another apt or synaptic running
<bdawg> where?
<ecarroll> navarone: Ubuntu-desktop references things gnome doesn't, and gnome refrefrences useless utilities ubuntu-desktop doesn't. they are both meta-packages.
<alexises> i can't install e17 help me
<bdawg> ok whas the command to install gui
<dyrne> bdawg: just killall synaptic and then killall apt-get and try again
<thomas_> YAYYY!YY!
<ecarroll> navarone: when one referes to the Ubuntu, they typically refer to the ubuntu-desktop, which is what the default install will give you.
<thomas_> TEAMSPEKA INSTALLED
<thomas_> YAYY
<ecarroll> refers*
<PDani> hi
<bdawg> says no process killed dyrne
<jsestri2> navarone: same problem still happens when i run alsamixer
<PDani> can i install somehow the nvidia binary kernel-modules from repository?
<PDani> if the answer is yes, which package?
<navarone> jsestri2, did you perform normal install?
<wastrel> ubotu tell pdani about nvidia
<dyrne> bdawg: what were you trying to apt-get?
<bdawg> i just want to read a guide and i cant
<bdawg> because i am still in command line
<dyrne> bdawg: you want xfce or gnome or kde?
<navarone> bdawg have you got xserver installed?
<dyrne> bdawg: gui
<jsestri2> navarone: i had a normal install, but the hotplug subsystem was hanging at startup, i talked to one guy for a bit and he pointed me in the direction of turning on the universe repositories then updateing alsa
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to enable direct rendering with ATI?
<bdawg> i dont know what i have installed i jsut used cd but it stopped at 83
<bdawg> %
<bdawg> dyrne:
<bdawg> what evers the best
<jsestri2> navarone: that fixed the hotplug issue, but now i have nothing once in gnome
<GTX> how do I minimize a program full screen
<GTX> on ubuntu
<navarone> jsestri try running synaptic or update manager and see if you have any avaialble updates
<dyrne> bdawg: well then prob sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<GTX> how do I minimize a program which was full screen
<bdawg> im not in sudo
<OmegaAlpha> GTX,  i would like to know that myself for my games ...
<ecarroll> typically F11
<navarone> jsestri2, by nothing you mean no sound?
<GTX> indeed OmegaAlpha
<GTX> hehe
<bdawg> password dyrne?
<dyrne> bdawg: are you able to boot computer and login to console?
<bdawg> ya
<GTX> ecarroll, That doesnt work
<bdawg>  i typed the desktop
<dyrne> bdawg: password will be your user pass
<bdawg> and it asks for passwork
<quentin> hello
<ecarroll> If the program is full screen as in Ut2k4 there is no way to remove that without restarting the game, some toolkits, require control over the whole display
<dyrne> bdawg: you might get an error
<bdawg> rebuilding database
<jsestri2> navarone: well i cant get any sound to come out, but it appears to have recognized the name of my onboard audio
<dyrne> bdawg: insert cd or something
<quentin> je ne sais pas si ceux qui m'ont aider tout a l'heure sont encore la mais si oui : j'ai rinstaller ubuntu sur kubuntu
<quentin> lol
<wastrel> jsestri2:  stupid question - did you try unmuting channels in alsamixer?  (sorry it's a reflex at this point)
<bdawg> dyrne:  it says rebuilding database
<wastrel> quentin:  #ubuntu-fr  ?
<bdawg> setting up scroll keeper?
<Gnumannen> how do I change the locale values (eg. LC_ALL)? Running server and textbased and I need to change it for GCC to work.
<navarone> jsestri try synaptic and search for alsamixer or just alsa and see what turns up. You should be able to use alsamixer in terminal if it is installed properly
<quentin> oups dosl
<dyrne> bdawg: should be installing then
<quentin> lol j'avais aps vu
<ecarroll> Gnumannen: locale
<navarone> !fr
<jsestri2> navarone: i went into synaptic package manager...the only alsa things i have installed are: alsa-base, alsa-modules, alsa-source, alsa-utils   all of which are up-to-date
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<dyrne> bdawg: fingers crossed :)
<quentin> ++
<bdawg> how long does it take
<jsestri2> navarone: my alsamixer wont start...
<bdawg> registering
<bdawg> documents
<dyrne> bdawg: depends on your connection speed and computer it can take a while
<Gnumannen> ecarroll: that just tell me the values, I am not able to cahnge them.
<navarone> jsestri2, what chip for onboard sound? nvidia?
<bdawg> it said settting up and its back to a command line dyrne
<GTX> how do I minimize a program which was full screen
<bdawg> what do i do now
<_jason> GTX: alt+f9
<jsestri2> navarone: realtek ALC880 (it says OSS Mixer near it)
<jsestri2> navarone: when i say near it, i mean in the volume control
<Inf3ctedFx> hey guys can I download the ATI video drivers from apt-get?
<navarone> jsestri2, in System/Preferences/MultimediaSelector try changing output and input to oss
<bdawg> dyrne: its done now what?
<wastrel> ubotu tell Inf3ctedFx about ati
<dyrne> bdawg: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start this prob wont work but try it
<OmegaAlpha> nice i need to remember that alt-f9 damn flight simulator took up my who screen
<PDani> my problem is: i installed linux-restricted-modules-386, nvidia-glx, and i ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, depmod -ae, update-modules, but i can't find the binary nvidia driver on the output of modprobe -l
<lampshade> Inf3ctedFx, I just installed them, but not using apt, I did the other method so that I could have the latest of the drivers.(Which includes better hibernation support-- a must have on my laptop)
<Gnumannen> ecarroll: aren't they stored in a file somewhere?
<jsestri2> navarone: is there a good way to test the sound?
<jsestri2> navarone: or just try to play some file?
<thomas_> HEY
<navarone> jsestri2, play a sound file...<s>
<thomas_> Someone told me to type rm /r
<eodchop> My work has asked me to build a web page for them. Can anyone suggest how to go about doing this? I am completely green on web page design
<thomas_> Should i do it?
<PDani> any idea?
<thomas_> Should i
<_jason> thomas_: what do you want to do?
<ecarroll> Gnumannen: man locale-gen
<bdawg> dyrne: failed
<Gnumannen> ecarroll: okey
<ecarroll> or setlocale if you have it
<thomas_> Someone told me to type rm /r
<wastrel> jsestri2:  i think  cat /dev/dsp is traditional
<jrr> because it got dugg (digg.net'd), http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/ is really slow.  any alternatives?
<_jason> thomas_: okay... but what are you trying to do?
<albacker> thomas_, never do this:       rm -rf /
<OmegaAlpha> Inf3ctedFx, its more complicated than just downloading and installing the driver.
<derek_> Hi! I found that the default ubuntu install does not read ~/.xinitrc   Does anybody know how to execute commands using GDM?
<Inf3ctedFx> why OmegaAlpha
<Falstius> albacker: yeah, it should be sudo rm -rf /
<dyrne> bdawg: it might be easier to reboot with install cd and at boot> prompt type server and enter then go back through install.  that should install fine and then you could apt-get install ubuntu-desktop again
<flodine> man some please help me get nvidia driver installed
<nuu> hey room
<PDani> so?
<jsestri2> navarone: still nothing
<cafuego> ecarroll: Install 'nvu' to create 'em by hand, or a content management system to make life easier in the long run.
<albacker> Falstius, :) lol..
<wastrel> jrr:  did you try the torrent?
<OmegaAlpha> Inf3ctedFx, i use ATI and i finally get my GLX extension error fixed but i still cant get direct rendering enabled.. it still comes up as MESA too
<nuu> does anyone know how to install the win32 codecs in kaffine
<albacker> Falstius, no its : sudo ls / | xargs rm -rf
<ecarroll> cafuego: What am i creating by hand?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<bdawg> allright thanks dyrne
<bdawg> ill be back
<Inf3ctedFx> hey OmegaAlpha  do u know about EasyUbuntu?
<amongreldog> hi .all
<cafuego> ecarroll: Nothing, stupid tab :-P
<bdawg> hopefully it works
<OmegaAlpha> Inf3ctedFx, no what is it?
<dyrne> bdawg: good luck
<glick> hey the nvidia drivers
<glick> id like to use them cause i have some transparent stuff on my desktop
<glick> and id like a nice screen saver
<Inf3ctedFx> a program it helps u to donwload codes for win media player and more...
<navarone> jsestri2, are you using an Abit motherboard?
<glick> but i heard it causes crashes n stuff
<glick> mem leaks
<flodine> first time ive been in ubuntu and no help
<glick> is that true?
<Inf3ctedFx> someone from here told me to download it
<sword> hey have you guys had any problems with firefox crashing?
<jsestri2> navarone: ASUS
<flodine> holy shit'
<glick> or is it stable enough to use?
<sword> im using 1.5 on ubuntu and it sometimes crashes when i try to save pictures
<flodine> nvidia drivers
<thomas_> Someone told me to type rm /r
<sword> anyone else experience that?
<thomas_> Should i
<glick> flodine, yeah
<navarone> jsestri2, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82205
<albacker> thomas_, what do you want to do?
<wastrel> sword:  mine crashes when totem plugin is running and i hit back button
<dyrne> glick: you might have trouble installing them most people dont, but ive never really had stability problems
<albacker> thomas_, what did you ask the guy for so that he told you to type that ?
<navarone> jsestri2, you may need to enable sound in the bios
<flodine> glick just need the command for nvidia glx for 64 bit
<ncp_> is ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 an older version? i can see on ubuntu's site that 5.10 is released but dont know what version im running, anyway to see that?
<sword> wastrel, you don't use the mplayer plugin?
<OmegaAlpha> Inf3ctedFx, oh i dont use win media player.. i just use mplayer and the w32 codecs
<glick> flodine, oh cant help you, im stuck on 32 bit still :)
<jsestri2> navarone: im pretty sure thats exactly what i did...
<wastrel> sword:  i do now :] 
<sword> i just dont want to be in the middle of an online quiz or something and it crashes all of asudden!
<albacker> ncp_, uname -a
<glick> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<exile2129> Hi, I installed the amd64 version of ubuntu and for some reason I cannot run Synaptic; any ideas?
<albacker> no it shows the kernel onlu :S
<albacker> only *
<_jason> exile2129: what happens when you try
<Inf3ctedFx> OmegaAlpha,    easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubunt
<exile2129> nothing happens
<jsestri2> navarone: that is already done
<ubuntu> do you understand taiwan?
<cafuego> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ncp_> albacker, Linux home 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 11:15:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux don't say anyting about 5.10
<merp> Dude...  I'm trying to do a dpkg -i for ndiswrapper.  The modules package says I need the utils package and the utils package says I need the modules package.
<exile2129> _jason, nothing happens
<merp> And --force doesn't work.
* cafuego thought easyubuntu used --force-all to overwrite god knows what
<thomas_> Someone told me to type rm /r
<thomas_> should i
<jsestri2> navarone: alsamixer shouldnt crash the way it does...maybe alsa is broken somehow?
<thomas_> or is it bad?
<cafuego> merp: Install both simultaneously.
<_jason> exile2129: open a terminal (app menu > accessories > terminal) and type 'sudo echo hi', what happens?
<wastrel> thomas_:  rm /r will do nothing
<GregAsche> i think I have java installed... but how come it doesn't work in firefox
<merp> cafuego, how do I do that?
<_jason> thomas_: rm /r will delete the r file in /
<sword> ok i need to eat something
<glick> isnt nvidia a ubuntu package?
<exile2129> _jason, im not running ubuntu right now
<wastrel> thomas_:  unless you have a file named r in your root directory and the permissions are set so you can remove it
<OmegaAlpha> will easy ubuntu fix my direct rendering problem?
<cafuego> merp: sudo dpkg -i <file1.deb <file2.deb> <...>
<navarone> jsestri2, are you able to change output/input to alsa?
<_jason> exile2129: then it is going to be hard to troubleshoot
<merp> Ok.
<merp> Thanks, sir.
<jsestri2> navarone: yes via Multimedia systems selector
<exile2129> _jason, ill be back on then later
<navarone> jsestri try that
<jsestri2> navarone: to what?
<navarone> to alsa
<abk> hello all
<jsestri2> navarone: same error in alsamixer
<damned|home> hi all. what gcc version is better to use for kernel recompiling?
<merp> cafuego:  Same problem.
<navarone> jsestri2, can you paste error from mixer?
<merp> Just longer error.
<speyer> navarone looks like only when i fire up firefox my cpu fan make noise , soon i minimise the firefox window or switch to other desktop it stops
<jsestri2> navarone: "alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument"
<jdumont> okay... i installed thunderbird.  but when i click on a link in a web page, evolution setup pops up.  how do i make thunderbird the default app?  through firefox or linux?
<damuhatori> Anybody have an idea of why my system hangs up (during boot) "Starting Hotplug Subsystem..."
<damuhatori> And how to fix it >_>
<abk> my latest problem: I have *almost* gotten Wine up and running. I run it and it complains that lit can't find libwine.1.so. The wine wiki says "make sure x path is included in LD_LIBRARY_PATH". What in the world is a LD_LIBRARY_PATH and how do I edit it?
<Brumac> Is ubunto compat with ATi Radeon 9000?
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<tbaa> abk "whereis libwine.1.so" does it say anything?
<wastrel> jdumont:  check system > preferences > preferred applications
<navarone> jsestri2, try amixer and see if that works
<jdumont> thx
<dyrne> Brumac: 9000 should work pretty well anything
<jsestri2> navarone: "amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument
<jsestri2> "
<navarone> hmm
<dyrne> Brumac: under 9250 as a rule
<damuhatori> No ideas?
<jdumont> you rock
<ciga> where do I check if a new package is entered breezy-backports?
<abk> LD_LIBRARY_PATH seems like a variable of some sort
<Brumac> rule 9250???
<tbaa> abk yes, an environment variable
<jsestri2> navarone: another hint, when i do "test" for the output in the multimedia selector, that selector seems to lock up
<abk> I can fix my problem, I think, I just need to know what LD_LIBRARY_PATH is and how to edit it
<dyrne> Brumac: 3d stuff as long as you have a 9250 or below you shouldnt really have many driver problems
<Falstius> abk, it is but you shouldn't need to change it to install wine.  Wine should have included its libraries somewhere the system already knows.
<PDani> i tried that howto on ubuntu wiki, but i got the following message: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<PDani> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<abk> well, I'm on AMD64
<PDani> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<tbaa> abk in it, you'll need to add the directory in which libwine.1.so is located
<dylan_> how do i share folders with another linux machine?
<Falstius> You can set LD_LIBRARY_PATH with: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=x
<merp> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/virtual/ndiswrapper-modules-1.1
<abk> which needs tweaking
<merp> I need this thing installed.
<Falstius> abk: you are installing wine for 64bits or 32bits?
<merp> However, I have 2.6.12-9 (Breezy)
<Brumac> should I use breezy badger for a Dell 600 Lat laptop?
<tbaa> abk try "updatedb;locate libwine.1.so"
<merp> I don't see a package that suits me.
<cafuego> Brumac: yep
<Brumac> kk
<PDani> any idea?
<abk> Falstius: I just type "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=*mypathhere*" and that'll set the variable?
<Brumac> trying to learn
<Brumac> I have debian installed at work for servers
<dibbon> Oh I asked earlier, but I have been getting this issue when I open synaptic (i didn't check IRC in awhile and now any response is gone X<)  ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8898 )
<thomas_> HI
<Falstius> yes, but only for that window.  If you want to have it set everytime you need to include that line in .bashrc or .login or any of a number of other places.
<cafuego> Ubuntu is identical when it comes to system management, the package sets are betetr suited to desktop use than debian though.
<thomas_> Is there  acommand
<adriyel> how do I format a document in OpenOffice.org to be double-spaced?
<Brumac> kk thanks
<cafuego> adriyel: Change the line spacing?
<tbaa> abk look! you can't just set the variable to something meaningless!
<navarone> jsestri2, what does cat /proc/asound/version get you?
<adriyel> cafuego, how?
<Falstius> abk: I'm running wine in an amd64 install though and I didn't have to tweak LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<jsestri2> navarone: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
<jsestri2> Compiled on Feb 19 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<cafuego> adriyel: Format -> Paragraph -> [Indents & Spacing]  -> Line SPacing
<kevo_tool> cafuego: The last version of OpenOffice.org had "Ctrl + 2" linked to double-spacing like what Word has, but the latest version changed it to be gay.
<eugene> Hey is there a way to make a homemade dvd repository?
<d3x7r0> hi there has anyone managed to get a radeon 9600 acelerated in dapper?
<adriyel> cafuego, thank you
<merp> What's the name of the package that includes make and all the other standardized development stuffs?
<cafuego> kevo_tool: OpenOffice isn't sexually oriented one way or the other.
<eugene> buld-essential
<merp> Thanks.
<kevo_tool> cafuego: Yes, it is.
<corvax> yeah add the dvd to your sources
<corvax> .list
<cafuego> kevo_tool: No, it's not.
<navarone> jsestri...that's newer version than mine...lol
<wastrel> d3x7r0:  i have a radeon mobility 9600 using fglrx
<kevo_tool> cafuego: Sure, it is.
<_jason> eugene: http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<eugene> No cafuego have you seen openoffice and the way it looks at firefox. That's just wrong.
<jsestri2> navarone: hah...dosent seem to be helping me any...
<navarone> jsestri2, I think it may be a bug for your hardware/ubuntu
<eugene> thanks hason
<d3x7r0> wastrel did you have to do anything special to get it to work? my 9600pro doesn't seem to want to get acelerated... it keeps giving me mesa :S
<jsestri2> navarone: alright...then i report it?
<wastrel> d3x7r0:  are you following the ati howto on the wiki?
<d3x7r0> wastrel I'm following the xgl how to
* cafuego shows off his warping windows to d3x7r0  ;-)
<wastrel> d3x7r0:  you're in dapper then?
<navarone> jsestri2, I think it is a known problem
<d3x7r0> I said it right from the start LOL
<adriyel> !wobble cafuego
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adriyel
<wastrel> d3x7r0:  sorry i didn't notice that ;] 
<adriyel> ubotu wobble cafuego
<d3x7r0> cafuego: you're mean! I'm gonna cry LOL :P
<cafuego> Too bad it has issues drawing controls on some windows.
<jroes> anyone know why my friend can't do an apt-get update?  he gets an error stating "Malformed 1st word in the Status line, error occured while processing xfce4-session (UsePackage3)" output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8901
<d3x7r0> wastrel: no problem :)
<jsestri2> navarone: oh...
<adriyel> !wiggle cafuego
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adriyel
* cafuego rotates adriyel offscreen
<kevo_tool> Where is "compiz-gnome" as directed on the XglHowto?
<navarone> jsestri try "amixer set Master on" < - - getting this from forum entry
<cafuego> kevo_tool: Just use 'compiz'
<unix_infidel> hey guys i'm on ubuntu on a laptop with a pM chip, for some reason whenver i plug in and out the AC adapter or close the lid or something it changes governors on the cpufreqd daemon on me.
<unix_infidel> was wondering how to prevent that.
<kevo_tool> cafuego: You have it working?
<cafuego> kevo_tool: Yep
<jsestri2> navarone: i guess i wait for crimsun then...he seemed to know everything about sound
<d3x7r0> cafuego: ati or nvidea btw LOL :P
<thomas_> oh yes
<thomas_> yes
* cafuego wraps kevo_tool around the corner of the screen
<howcomes> Anyone know where i can get a good set of XMMS presets ?
<cafuego> d3x7r0: I have an nvidia card
<navarone> jsestri2, okay...sry couldn't help more
<d3x7r0> damn you! :P
<tbaa> howcomes you mean like the winamp ones?
<cafuego> d3x7r0: Don't blame me for researching *before* buying ;-)
<dylan_> how do i share folders with other linux boxes?
<jsestri2> navarone: its k, gotta love this random problems
<howcomes> tbaa yes
<unix_infidel> anyone have any ideas on the cpu scaling question?
<d3x7r0> Cafuego I've had my card for over 1 year... I wasn't even using linux LOL
<cafuego> dylan_: System -> Administration -> Shared FOlders
<jsestri2> navarone: do you know if its possible to leave messages for people in this channel when they arn't logged in?
<PDani> hm
<tbaa> howcomes http://www.xmms.org/faq.php#General3
<cafuego> jsestri2: Yes, provided they have an account with nickserv. /msg memoserv help
<mattwestm> how do I make my samba homes folder able to be written to?
<navarone> jsestri2, I think you can leave msg for registered users but I am not sure how
<corvax> edit it in swat
<tuxcicles> d3x7r0, have you tried fglrx?  it should give you some opengl support
<setuid> Anyone know how to re-enable the web-based config for cups in ubuntu?
<cafuego> mattwestm: Traditionally ou can always write to $HOME
<diso> * thomas_ has quit ("Killed:Glined-Ending never")
<diso> Wtf is glined?
<setuid> It seems hard-coded in the binary to refuse web logins
<setuid> Which really sucks
<d3x7r0> tuxcicles I doesn't work
<jroes> diso: globally K-lined, banned from the network
<mattwestm> well, when I login with my user and password, I can't write or delete any files
<cafuego> tuxcicles: I doubt the ATI drivers supports the extensions needed by Xgl.
<d3x7r0> I changed the driver in xorg.conf, rebooted, restarted x, restarted gmd and reinstalled the driver in-between... nothing seems to get my radeon acelerated :S
<PDani> the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386 package contains an nvidia directory with .o files in it. but the 2.6 kernel module format is .ko, so i'm a little confused... btw apt doesn't put this nvidia directory into /lib/modules/`uname -r`, but into the /lib/linux-restricted-modules...
<d3x7r0> cafuego: it does, read the forums :P
<jroes> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<cafuego> d3x7r0: Did you install the kernel as well as X driver then?
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<PDani> any idea?
<setuid> Anyone?
* navarone makes xfce default desktop enviro
<jroes> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758 - how to install XGL/compiz with Dapper, ATI, Gnome
<unix_infidel> hey guys i'm on ubuntu on a laptop with a pM chip, for some reason whenver i plug in and out the AC adapter or close the lid or something it changes governors on the cpufreqd daemon on me.
<d3x7r0> cafuego: yes and yes
<roostishaw> unperson, are you there?
<phiber_optic> does anybody know where is the address so I can change the message when I ssh to moy computer?
<unix_infidel> was wondering how to prevent that.
<tuxcicles> d3x7r0, my ati 9000 works well with gl, if you have problems i would consult linuksmine.nu/ati
<jroes> phiber_optic: /etc/motd
<unix_infidel> and there's nothing mentioned on the wiki about acpi rules that ubuntu created or how to manage them....
* dyrne thinks olny hippies use xfce
<unix_infidel> so there ya go.
<d3x7r0> btw from 9300 above the proceadure is diferent tuxcicles
<wastrel> setuid:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2126.html   mebby
<navarone> dyrne like...far out
<dylan_> cafuego, i thought i had to edit tons of files
<phiber_optic> thanx jroes
<d3x7r0> and strangely enough the 9600 series is giving the hardest time :|
<jroes> np
<dyrne> damn hippies!
<adriyel> d3x7r0, ATI? you fool.
<adriyel> d3x7r0, save yourself the pain
<ulisse> i wonder if someone plays enemy territory with thel atest ati drivers (8.22.5)
<navarone> dyrne have you hugged a hippy today? lol
<dibbon> Anyone know what this Synaptic error means? ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8898 )
<d3x7r0> adriyel don't blame the hardware if the software doesn't work :P
<adriyel> navarone, the problem is that everytime I hug a hippy my pockets are lighter. :(
<merp> What's "libconfig" for Ubuntu?
<tuxcicles> my 9000 has really been working well much to my supprise with ubuntu
<PDani> how can i how can i install that damn nvidia kernel-module on breezy with 2.6.12-10-386 kernel?
<adriyel> d3x7r0, actually, it is ATI the companies fault for crafting horrendous drivers
<jroes> if I corrupted /var/lib/dpkg/status somehow, is it possible to recreate it?
<navarone> adriyel...hippy or yuppy? <s>
<adriyel> d3x7r0, who do you think wrote those closed fglrx drivers?
<d3x7r0> adriyel: true but I just love ati cards in both windows and mac :P
<adriyel> navarone, is there a difference?
<navarone> adriyel...not these days
<adriyel> d3x7r0, zealot I see. suffer by your faith then. :P
<adriyel> navarone, in that case, yuppy
<adriyel> navarone, could be worse. could be a music groupie
<d3x7r0> Someday I'll just start using mac os... of course I would need a new processor for that LOL :$
<wastrel> i have ati 9600 working pretty good
<adriyel> d3x7r0, no you wouldn't. it runs on Intel
<unix_infidel> lol, anyone?
<axisys> !clamav
<ubotu> ClamAV is not required. It purpose is to check files for virii on a server shared with Windows users (eg: mail server). For those that need it for that purpose, it is available in universe.
<adriyel> d3x7r0, I've run Mac OS X on this box twice now
<catskul_> anyone running dapper have problems with rhythmbox?   I cant seem to load any of my music.... I get "file is not an audio stream"
<d3x7r0> I have it here aswell but it's too slow, no sse3 :(
<roostishaw> can you use an ipod with rythembox?
<zebraFusion> catskul_, I had that same error: I downloaded amarok, much better program
* navarone goes for muncjies
<Francisco> hola..
<Francisco> hello
<Francisco> everbody.."
<catskul_> I want to try and stay with the ubuntu standard, and report the bugs as they come
<Francisco> Seveas, hello
<Francisco> somebosy can helo me.?
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<kevo_tool> catskul_: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<dylan_> cafuego, to share folders, don't i have to edit some sort of config file, or do i simply install the stuff Shared Folders wants me to, and thats it?
<catskul_> kevo_tool, thanks
<roostishaw> anyone... can you use an ipod with rythembox?
<Kyral> I use GTKPod
<catskul_> supposedly rhythmbox was working on ipod integration
<catskul_> should be some list postings about that
<catskul_> ... I think
<iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Kyral> Yah, but right now GTKPod is the best bet
<jroes> anyone know what to do if you have a problem with your /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<mikeo1> is it possible to bind the extra 3 keys on my mouse to run commands when pushed?
<jroes> is there a way to recreate the file, or just reinstall all packages without looking at /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<SaLoMoN> gn8
<jdumont> any podcasts on ubuntu/edubuntu?
<snoozix> is there a way to have a software mixer in xine? i really like xine and would like to keep on using it.
<GTX> how do I minimize a program which was full screen
<stephen_> my vi[m]  isn't auto tabbing or matching brackets or color coding php
<GTX> like a game
<snoozix> GTX: that question doesn't really make sense i think.
<snoozix> GTX: it's extremely windowmanager related.
<Dr_Willis> depends a lot on the program/game
<Falstius> GTX: did you try "alt-tab"?
<Falstius> works for mplayer.
<Dr_Willis> some may not do it nicely
<GTX> yes Falstius
<GTX> Doesnt work
<snoozix> Falstius: depends on WM - in gnome it may work.
<Falstius> well, it works in the sense that it sends it to the background.  It doesn't acutally "minimize it"
<wastrel> stephen_:  syntax on  maybe
<stephen_> wastrel, in vimrc?
<snoozix> Falstius: after you put it to the background you can easily right click the taskbar entry and select "minimize" i guess.
<wastrel> stephen_:  try in the editor first   :syntax on    dunno if that's the command :] 
<snoozix> Falstius: should be probless
<GTX> alt+tab works out of games
<GTX> but when IM in a game
<GTX> it doesnt work
<stephen_> oh ok thanks wastrel
<snoozix> ":syn on" is the same as ":syntax on" i guess and it's just shorter to type it.
<stephen_> wastrel,  :) that worked
<kevo_tool> catskul_: You might also want to look at gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly(and -multiverse).
<diso> Anyone listening to Virginia Radio Classic Rock
<Falstius> snoozix: yeah, but its GTXs problem, not mine :)
<snoozix> stephen_: :)
<diso> Pretty damn good
<diso> Wow
<snoozix> Falstius: right :)
<dyrne> stephen_: take a look at /etc/vim/vimrc files syntax will be there to uncomment dont know about the rest
<diso> this radio included with Ubuntu is awesome
<Falstius> GTX: you should check the keyboard setup for gnome, you can probably assign a shortcut key to minimize.
<snoozix> diso: radio?
<diso> yes
<diso> goto
<OmegaAlpha> how do i tar a tar.bz2 file? 'tar -xvz file.tar.gz' ?
<GTX> Falstius, even in game?
<diso> The ione that plays radio strations
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  you mean extract it?
<kevo_tool> RhythmBox
<diso> yes
<snoozix> sometimes when i open a terminal, i am not able to go up in the history with up-arrow to access old commands i've typed. how can i change that?
<diso> it's good
<diso> Virgin radio is good
<Falstius> GTX: it looks like the default for GNOME is "Alt-F9".  It might work in a game, depends on the game I think.
<catskul_> kevo_tool, yeah... I ended up installing the uglies
<surferdude> Hi again. Trying to get ndiswrapper working under breezy and getting an error whenever i do a modprobe for the kernel module
<diso> Guys
<diso> Quake 4 demo oN LINUX!!!
<dyrne> diso: have you installed streamtuner yet? take a look at it
<diso> Im gonna download it and run it
<diso> hmm
<Kronarq> Quick question about setting up apache... I am using kubuntu 5.10. The forums mentioned this guide http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ch04s10.html but some of the things it mentions in the apache2.conf I am not seeing in there is that guide outdated?
<diso> i should
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, yeah
<surferdude> ]  [Homepage: http://ndiswrapper.sf.net]  [Support page:http://ndiswrapper.sf.net/support.html]  Read support page and Wiki first, especially FAQ, before asking for help. Note that for kernel/module compilation issues, there are other places to look, e.g., #kernelnewbies or internet search.
<surferdude> * Topic for #ndiswrapper set by giri at Sat Feb 11
<GTX> na Falstius  didnt
<GTX> worked out of game thoe
<surferdude> oops
<Creap> I downloaded an app that I start with a ./script via the terminal, thus having to keep that terminal window open. How can I get the app to "install" like it would when I use the application manager, like a normal app?
<diso> Money
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  tar jxvf  for tar.bz2  files
<diso> Pink Floyd on radio
<Falstius> GTX, that's the best I can think of.
<diso> awesome ness
<pigor> hello :-) in the past on my debian-system i have an "advanced" auto-completion: i could type e.g. "man e<TAB>" and all MAN-pages starting with an "e" were given to me. on ubuntu it does not work, why?
<surferdude> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, thanks
<Falstius> diso, you might want to grep that quake 4 binary for "rm -f" before running it ...
<yohan> I have mailx setup, but where do i change my sender name, pop3 settings etc?
<dyrne> Creap: either sudo chmod +x filename then ./filename or maybe sh filename
<merp> How come Gnome doesn't ask me for my root password and doesn't allow me to edit any of my settings?
<dyrne> Creap: if your installing something youll want to use sudo ./file
<corvax> try sudo
<jjjjjjj> speaking of root.... when i install edubuntu.... my password is the root password.
<merp> But I don't know the name of the thing I want to edit.
<merp> I want to use network options.
<_jason> merp: what does 'sudo echo hi' do in a terminal?
<diso> ROOT IS ROOT
<merp> unable to lookup (blah) via gethostbyname()
<yohan> I have mailx setup, but where do i change my sender name, pop3 settings etc? <- does anyone know?
<_jason> merp: cat /etc/hostname
<merp> I am also able to use su
<merp> K.
<merp> "happyfetus"
<_jason> merp: paste the first line of /etc/hosts here
<wastrel> yohan:  i don't think it's possible to change sender name in mailx... you'd have to rewrite it in your mail server config
<Creap> dyrne: no, I get the app to run, the script is called "player", it's the Last.fm player. When I do either sudo ./player or ./player it starts (from the location I extracted it to in my home dir), but the terminal window is still open and the player closes if I close the terminal.
<MrKeuner> hi, I have installed breezy on an ibm thinkpad r52. Everything looks fine. But i cannot enable tappig and dragging on the small mouse pad on it. (or whatever it is called) Is there a way to do that?
<yohan> wastrel: where is that?
<merp> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<wastrel> yohan:  what mail server are you running?
<yohan> wastrel: I need the file name...funilly i cant find it on google :|
<wastrel> yohan:  what file name
<_jason> merp: su to root and change that line to: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost happyfetus
<yohan> wastrel: i just installed ubuntu...i havnt installed anything in particular..
<wastrel> yohan:  you want to use mailx - the command line mail program?
<derek_> I created the file .xsession, but not able to use it.. getting some errors
<yohan> wastrel: of the config file for the system mail configuration? Or am I thinking about something that doesnt exist
<yohan> wastrel: yeah
<Falstius> Creap: do "./player &"
<derek_> $ cat .xsession-errors
<derek_> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<derek_> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "derek"
<derek_> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Falstius> then it won't go away when you close the terminal.
<dyrne> Creap: i might be wrong but i think that a python app.  well you could just put it in your home dir and run withh './file &'
<wastrel> yohan:  there's no global config for system mail - it depends on what mail server you have installed.  postfix is the default.  /etc/postfix/main.cf i believve
<merp> _jason:  I'll reboot.
<merp> Thanks.
<_jason> merp: just logout and back in
<yohan> wastrel: ih j
<yohan> wastrel: oh k
<dyrne> Creap: but you might want to make a link to /usr/bin so you can run it from anywhere
<wastrel> yohan:  it's not a simple operation :] 
<yohan> wastrel: i have no such directory under / :/
<monkey89> having a few dapper problems - first, the default cursor isn't human, how do i fix?
<LeonWP> hey, is there a todo-list or something like that for dapper?
<coolbeing> need help with NVIDIA please
<wastrel> yohan:  mailx isn't really a MUA, it doesn't have the functionality you're asking about
<monkey89> LeonWP: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<yohan> wastrel: but it says "no new mails" when i run it, where does it get that info from?
<kevo_tool> Why am I unable to delete sessions from the Sessions dialog (System > Preferences > Sessions)?
<merp> _jason:  That fixed it.
<yohan> wastrel: i like it because its simple...i just want a nice command-line alternative
<wastrel> yohan:  probably checking /var/mail/  or /var/spool/mail/  for a spool file for you
<merp> Uh oh...
<_jason> merp: ?
<merp> Now it doesn't recognize my root password.
<Creap> I'm afraid ./player & didn't help :\ but anyway, where would be a good place to move the app, not having all the apps in my home dir? or should I keep them there?
<_jason> merp: it should be your users
<yohan> wastrel: oh k...do i need to install postfix then?
<LeonWP> monkey89: thanks
<amphi> Creap: you can put stuff in ~/bin - that should be in your $PATH
<LeonWP> and a log of the deveolpers?
<Creap> ok
<eugman> Just curious, What would have to be done to make a time sensitive account? Something like GuestAfternoon which can only be used in the afternoon.
<merp> _jason:  K.  That worked, but now there is no program opening.
<derek_> Would someone PLEASE help?
<yohan> Does anyone know of a nice command-line email reader and sender?
<ZephyrXero> Anyone know how to get Amarok using gstreamer in dapper?
<unix_infidel> not in here. no one gets help in here, unless its how do i start x as root ;P
<_jason> merp: 'sudo echo hi' works?
<Falstius> eugman, you could probably make (or even find) a PAM module that does that.
<wastrel> yohan:  it's going to get really complicated if you install postfix just so you can use mailx... you'll also need fetchmail and procmail configured as well...
<zebraFusion> Is there anyway to run Internet Explorer for sites that require it? My mom needs to use IE for work
<DanC_u> I just fired up this ubuntu box after it was off for a while the USB interface keeps resetting
<yohan> wastrel: ah that sucks, is there no simple command-line mailer?
<unix_infidel> lol
<DanC_u> how can I tell which release I'm running?
<jumpkick> my usb mouse just started jumping around, so I just unplugged it and plugged it back in...  what
<Falstius> zebraFusion: you can run (older) IE in Wine
<merp> _jason: No, it asks me for my password.
<Falstius> I think its like IE 5.
<jumpkick> 's the command to restart the usb detect?
<_jason> merp: and when you enter it?
<mister_roboto> eugman: you could do that by having the program run upon login check the time and just return false if it's not in the right time, else exec a shell
<merp> Nothing happens.
<wastrel> yohan:  i really like mutt, it's not simple to configure but it can be made simple to use
<_jason> merp: did you do an expert install?
<merp> Yes.
<ZephyrXero> zebraFusion: You have two options, look for plugins to Firefox that will trick the site into thinking it's IE as that's all it is sometimes, but if it's gonna require ActiveX or something you'll have to run IE through WINE or something
<_jason> ubotu: tell merp about expert
* amphi uses mutt
<merp> I have a really old laptop.
<yohan> wastrel: i like that
<kevo_tool> Why am I unable to delete sessions from the Sessions dialog (System > Preferences > Sessions)?
<_jason> merp: check your private messages
<zebraFusion> ZephyrXero, Thanks.
<jumpkick> I thought it was /etc/init.d/hotplug restart, but that doesn't seem to exist on my install
<merp> Got it, _jason.
<zebraFusion> Falstius, thanks
<mister_roboto> eugman: know what i mean?
* DanC_u did a `/etc/init.d/hotplug restart` but I'm still getting crazy USB stuff
<ZephyrXero> Anyone know how to get Amarok using gstreamer in dapper?
<jumpkick> DanC, you having USB probs also?
<zebraFusion> is aspx a sign of activeX?
<merp> _jason:  I'll log in and out now.
<_jason> merp: k
<DanC_u> yes; USB problems here
<kerneld> Hey, updating to breezy from sarge, can someone with a vanila install, or a livecd send me a dpkg --get-selections > selections.list ?
<maria> do you have to burn the dapper drake flight 4 iso to upgrade? or can you just mount it and install from that?
<DanC_u> [4296363.238000]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: input irq status -71 received
<DanC_u> [4296363.238000]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: can't resubmit intr, 0000:00:10.4-6.2/input1, status -19
<vitin> list
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to run EasyUbuntu after installing it??
<amphi> vitin: ?
<DanC_u> how can I tell which release I have installed? I know I upgraded to Hoary, but I can't remember if I upgraded to Breezy
<merp> _jason:  sudo echo hi gives me a syntax error.
<jumpkick> DanC_u: I don't have anything in my dmesg, but my USB mouse started hopping around...    I unplugged it, now I can't find hotplug to restart it
<wastrel> DanC_u:  try  lsb_release -a
<_jason> merp: wth
<merp> syntax error, line 20 <<<
<kerneld> DanC_u: At a guess, /etc/ubuntu.release or some such. Not there yet to check
<_jason> merp: syntax error in sudoers?
<adub> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=751094#post751094          <--------  sorry have to give link to problem it takes forever to type things in X MAJOR KEYBOARD problem!?!?!
<merp> sudo:  parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 20
<merp> I ?l check it out.
<DanC_u> Release:        5.10
<DanC_u> Codename:       breezy
<ZephyrXero> zebraFusion: According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASPX it doesn't look like it is activeX reliant
<corvax> uname -a?
<_jason> merp: visudo and make it look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<DanC_u> tx, wastrel . lsb_release is new to me
<kerneld> DanC_u: Where did you get that text?
<merp> Can't.
<merp> I'm using two computers right now.
<merp> Laptop is on my lap.
<merp> I'm in Windows right now.
<merp> Oh.
<merp> Nevermind.
<vitin> question regarding running java mustang on breezy, any takers?
<amphi> merp: to avoid such probs., use visudo
<amphi> merp: not $EDITOR
<kerneld> Can someone help me with a list of packages in a vanila install?
<riddlebox> ok am I dumb or what, for my network printserver I need to use the lpd:\\ and my queue is LPT1 I put those into the fields for printer, but it doesnt work?
<jsestri2> jsestri2 test
<Seveas> kerneld, simple: ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard and grub
<merp> I think I see the error.
<amphi> riddlebox: LPT1? what quaint nomenclature ;)
<merp> I think I might have mistyped something.
<merp> Let's see.
<riddlebox> amphi, it is a netgear wireless usb printserver
<kerneld> Seveas, I want to purge debian packages I have installed that are not in the base, before I dist upgrade, so I catually need the list
<corvax> just put the ip
<thelsdj> hmm is dev86 available on ubuntu? whats the package for that?
<corvax> ip address of thr printserver
<cradek> thelsdj: you mean as86 etc?  the package is bin86
<gstevens> when I run "dmesg", the output is "[4309930.906000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known." what can be wrong?
<merp> _jason:  Yep.
<riddlebox> corvax, it can hold two printers though, so shouldnt I use the queue
<merp> I fixed it. :)
<coolbeing> need help with NVIDIA please
<corvax> question how could it be wirelessand usb ?lol
<corvax> jk
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<merp> Yay!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ciga> sane-find-scanner finds my usb scanner, but scanimage -L not. What can I do?
<ZephyrXero> Ok, I'll ask it once more I guess... Anyone in here know how to get Amarok with a gStreamer backend under Dapper? all I see in the repo is xine and arts :/
<jroes> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<coolbeing> Willis i need more help then that
<merp> Hrm...
<merp> Beatrix has this differently...
<merp> It actually has an automatic configuration of network devices.
<coolbeing> anyone, help with nvidia driver please ?
<dyrne> coolbeing: what was the problem?
<yohan> wastrel: i installed mutt but when im reading the guide it keeps telling me i need sendmail and stuff..
<merp> How do I add a network device to Network Settings?
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: what kind of trouble are you having exactly?
<merp> I've already got it working (hopefully) via ndiswrapper.
<shortjollio> hey, how come ill download apps using ymantec but they wont appear in my applications menu?
<dylan_> when i go into Network Servers to access the files on my laptop, I can see my laptop machine, but whenever I try to get inside, it asks me for a password.  And it does it again and again and again.  What username and password do I put here, and why won't it let me access my files?  This was seamless under Hoary and is very difficult now.  Why?
<wastrel> yohan:  it's my understanding that mutt can act as a pop3 client and can deliver messages to remote mail servers, just like a regular MUA
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: did uo get my pm ?
<jroes> anyone know what the gstreamer plugin is for mp3s in dapper?
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: yup
<dylan_> can somebody please help me?
<corvax> yeah if you have 2 hooked up
<gstevens> Hi, how can I mount my ipod? "lsusb" shows this message: "Bus 005 Device 004: ID 05ac:1300 Apple Computer, Inc."
<Seveas> jroes, gstreamer0.10-mad
<DanC_u> ok, USB keyboard problems fixed, I think (replaced a failing cable?)
<Dan_> can someone help me with a xserver problem?
<corvax> gstevens use gtkpod i guess?
<DanC_u> ok, breezy updates done. i think I'll reboot...
<shortjollio> sometimes when i add applications using symantec, the new apps dont appear in my apps menu. can any1 tell me why  this is?
<ZephyrXero> gstevens: I don't know this as fact, but I think you'll need a program that understands the ipod file system format like gtkpod or something
<jroes> Seveas: oh, I didn't see that in my apt-cache search, and I have multiverse
<gstevens> I think first I must mount my ipod, but I dont know where?
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: any help on that one ?
<gstevens> mount xxx /media/ipod
<jroes> Seveas: you sure it's gstreamer0.10-mad?  It doesn't look like it's finding it :X
<dylan_> when i go into Network Servers to access the files on my laptop, I can see my laptop machine, but whenever I try to get inside, it asks me for a password.  And it does it again and again and again.  What username and password do I put here, and why won't it let me access my files?  This was seamless under Hoary and is very difficult now.  Why?
<merp> How do I add a NIC device?
<kerneld> Is there an ubuntu specific opera mirror? Or will I get away with using debian/testing ?
<Seveas> !info dapper gstreamer0.10-mad
<er_CHEF> how to install java on ubuntu???
<Seveas> hmm
<merp> Java is usually easy.
<Dan_> can someone help me with a xserver problem after the install?
<wastrel> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Seveas> jroes, looks like I was wrong ;/
<coolbeing> dyrne: any help ?
<MrKeuner> hi, I have installed breezy on an ibm thinkpad r52. Everything looks fine. But i cannot enable tappig and dragging on the small mouse pad on it. (or whatever it is called) Is there a way to do that?
<kerneld> !opera
<ubotu> [opera]  not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<merp> !NIC
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, merp
<jroes> Seveas: doh :)
<ZephyrXero> gstevens: when you did dmesg did it say anything like /dev/sda(or sdb, sdc, etc)?
<Dan_> can someone help me with a xserver problem after the install?
<shortjollio> y doesnt programs i added using synaptec show up in my applications menu?
<jumpkick> how do I restart udev so that it will restart the USB bus?
<Madpilot> kerneld: there are Ubuntu-specific Opera versions, at least for the current stable version of Opera
<coolbeing> anyone can help with NVIDIA driver please ?
<adriyel> coolbeing, consult the sage Ubotu
<adriyel> ubotu tell coolbeing about nvidia glx
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  i don't know if this will help but you might want to look at tpconfig
<adriyel> ubotu tell coolbeing about nvidia
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: where'd you go?
<Alexi5> hello
<Dan_> can someone help me with a xserver problem after the install?
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero:  i am here. did you get al 3 of my pms ?
<Alexi5> does anyone here use anjuta in ubuntu
<ZephyrXero> yeah, go back to it
<jumpkick> coolbeing: what's your trouble with the nividia dirver?
<corvax> san ask the question
<coolbeing> adriyel: bot wont help, i need a human
<gstevens> dmesg doesn't say something like that, ZephyrXero
<corvax> geez
<riddlebox> corvax, I tried with just the ip and it still didnt work, I had this working on my last ubuntu install but then I needed to reinstall and now it doesnt work
<adriyel> coolbeing, state error please.
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ I did installed that but could not really figure out if it is what should play with. thanks anyway
<jroes> Seveas: fyi - asked them in MOTU, turns out they are separated into good, bad, and ugly.  gstreamer-ugly is the proper one gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<shortjollio> does it ever happen to any1 else that when adding applications using symantec, they do not appear in the applications menu?
<Dan_> i cant boot up because xserver is giving me a error, can someone help me with that please
<corvax> using ipp
<ZephyrXero> gstevens: well you'll have to figure out where your device is at to mount it. I'd seriously look into gtkpod or something ;)
<riddlebox> corvax, using Unix printer LPD
<coolbeing> adriyel: followed this guide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074       Method 2
<corvax> i see
<coolbeing> adriyel: after step 10, when i isntall nvidia i get a problem : inable to load the kernel module... something about that the one used for nvidia is kernel 4 and i am using 3.4  ??? I am a noob and dont knwo what to do
* merp sighs
<merp> I know what is wrong...
<adriyel> coolbeing, syntax error 3: not my question
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  sudo tpconfig -t 1    should do what you want
<coolbeing> adriyel: "ntax error 3 "   ?
<merp> Where can I get a kernel module for ndiswrapper for my kernel 2.6.12-9?
<Dan_> i cant boot up because xserver is giving me a error, can someone help me with that please
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: can you help ?
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  tap and drag, right?
<gstevens> ZephyrXero: Ok, thank you
<MrKeuner> right
<adriyel> coolbeing, I said state the error.
<tga> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<corvax> is the driver installed properly in uuntu?
<navarone> Dan what is error and maybe someone can help
<coolbeing> adriyel: i just did
<adub> i want to test fluxbox desktop environment if i have two desktop environments installed will i be prompted for a choice how does that work?
<tga> is dapper usable yet?
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: what version of ubuntu are you running? Hoary, Breezy, Dapper?
<tga> adub, you choose it under 'Session' in GDM
<_jason> adub: you choose it in the sessions menu at the gdm login
<piksel> how do I upgrade my apt-get database?  What I mean is, I need to upgrade kdelibs-bin, but apt-get says it already has the newest version installed, which isn't true
<navarone> adub at login screen click sessions and choose which you want
<adub> i see
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: i have Daper flight 4
<Dan_> i think its something with my video card
<coolbeing> adriyel:  I followed thi guide - method 2    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  try 1, 2 or 3  and see which one you like :] 
<tga> piksel, apt is always right
<d3x7r0> arrrgggggg damn dri :S
<merp> Who here is using kernel 2.6.12-9-386?
<coolbeing> adriyel: fter step 10, when i isntall nvidia i get a problem : inable to load the kernel module... something about that the one used for nvidia is kernel 4 and i am using 3.4  ??? I am a noob and dont knwo what to do
<Dan_> i remember changing it from ati to a generic to get it working last time, but i cant remember what i had to set it up for
<adriyel> coolbeing, sudo /sbin/modprobe nvidia
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ does tap and drag means tapping twice and without removing the finger and moving th eobject on the screen by moving your finger on the pad?
<navarone> Dan you'll have to be speciific...what vidcard what error messages etc
<dylan_> can somebody please help me network my two systems together?
<corvax> you still need to install the driver again ofcourse
<ZephyrXero> ZephyrXero: all I had to do for my nvidia card (running dapper as well) was install the nvidia-glx package from synaptic, and then in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file changed my card from "nv" to "nvidia"
<coolbeing> adriyel: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<clearscreen> xgl is really cool :)
<ZephyrXero> don't know why I had my own name :P
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  this seems to be a single tap then drag
<Dan_> well let me boot up and get the exact error message
<howcomes> 4) logout and login using failsafe xterm session // what is a failsafe xterm session ?
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  without removing finger
<navarone> Seveas will xgl be implemented in dapper? Or will it after a later date...ie after dapper is released?
<corvax> my settings are cups printer (ipp) and networkprinter is checked
<IdleOne> howcomes:  its like safemode in windows
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero:  so that worked for you? my problem is that my nvidia fna on a laptop is working fast as if i am playing a game which i am not..
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: did you install the nvidia-glx package from synaptic/apt?
<Seveas> navarone, it has landed in dapper a few days ago
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ should I restart gdm after setting a new t value?
<gstevens> I have a TV card. When I run xawtv, It says "/dev/vide0/ no such file or directory" what can I do?
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ because it does not look like doing it with any of 1 2 or 3
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: yes, but that does not help. I still dont see the nvidia logo upon reboot and my fans run very fast
<navarone> Seveas...hmm...I have heard about it but I understand it is basically eye candy...?
<corvax> uri:ipp//my ip address
<shortjollio> could some1 pls help me. symantec doesnts eem to be installing or downloading apps properly. seeing as they dont appear in my applications menu
<Seveas> navarone, yup
<Seveas> !xgl
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: yeah, that is kinda odd... did you change your xorg.conf too?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Seveas> navarone, poke at the last url
<Seveas> and look at some of the videos (don't drool!)
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: no, i am a nood and xorg.conf is somehtign i dont know baout
<ZephyrXero> ubotu: isn't it a real pain to get it going though? from what I've heard...
<navarone> Seveas...I am one of the sane ones that stayed away from dapper until april...,s>
<alpha254> coolbeing, you've already downloaded the nvida installer and run it right?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, ZephyrXero
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: so strange, 2006 newest ubuntu and they dont have nvidia drivers default ?
<ZephyrXero> ubotu: you just did an advertisement for using Xgl
<ubotu> ZephyrXero: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_> could anyone guide me in the correct direction to mount a lvm partition or restore my bootloader (using flight cd 4 ) ?
<alpha254> coolbeing, ubuntu isn't allowed to by nvidia
<coolbeing> alpha254: yes, but when installing it i get an error : unable to load the kernel module .... something that it was done with 4  and i have 3.4
<corvax> zephyr its a BOT
<Seveas> alpha254, yes ubuntu is, but the drivers aren't 100% supportable (and against the ubuntu philosophy)
<coolbeing> alpha254: how come otehrs are allowed? most of the distors had the nvidia driver and not ubuntu ?
<chapium> Hi, I'm having trouble with glade in ubuntu
<Madpilot> ZephyrXero: you do know that ubotu is a bot, right? :P
<corvax> lol
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: ok, what you need to do is goto a command line and type in "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then look for where it says "nv" and change that to "nvidia"
<Madpilot> ubotu tell ZephyrXero about yourself
<ZephyrXero> Madpilot: yeah, figured that out finally... :P
<chapium> when try to run autogen.sh in the source it produces, it gives an error saying glib is not installed
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, hey man, i used symantec to get some new apps but they dont appear in my applications menu, do u know why this might be?
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: you mean this :   Section "Device"
<coolbeing> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] "
<coolbeing> 	Driver		"nv"
<alpha254> coolbeing, i don't know of any distro that includes the nvidia drivers... the nv yes, but not the nvidia one
<ZephyrXero> yeah
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: but first i need to install nvidia-glx right ?
<ZephyrXero> just change the nv to nvidia
<ZephyrXero> yes
<chapium> however, I think glib is installed.  glib is i know for sure
<alpha254> yep, that's it
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: ok and then reboot the laptop ?
<chapium> * i mean libgib
<ZephyrXero> yeah, or you can just hit alt+cntrl+backspace to reset your X server ;)
* chapium bangs head on spelling bok
<alpha254> coolbeing, that change is in the readme distributed with nvidia's software
<corvax> ya dont need to reboot for it
<corvax> just restart x
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, I assume you actually mean Synaptic, but anyway.  Only certain things will show up in that menu automatically.  It has a predefined list, and shows them if they're installed.  You can manually add things however, by right-clicking Applications in the panel and selecting Edit Menus.
<alpha254> coolbeing, i think there is one other change that nvidia recommends, but it was already set when I setup the drivers
<DanC_u> hmm... I just brought all my packages up-to-date and firefox still says 1.0.x. ubuntu isn't up to ff 1.5?
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  hmm i think tpconfig isn't working in breezy....    i saw a reference to  /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synatptics/README.gz  for info on configuring tappad behaivor in xorg.conf
<coolbeing> alpha254: you setup the drivers? how just by getting nvidia-glx via synaptic ?
<bimberi> chapium: a bit of a guess but try installing libglib2.0-dev and see if that helps
<tonyyarusso> !tell DanC_u about firefox1.5
<alpha254> coolbeing, i downloaded the .run.sh file and used it that way
<chapium> bimberi, why?
<alpha254> coolbeing, apt-get might be a better way though
<merp> How friggin ridiculous.
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ yeah I guess so, because it says no tap gestures no matter whichever mod I choose
<merp> There is no kernel source on this CD.
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, yes but some of the new apps dont appear in the menu editor, and some of the ones that do dont actually get added when i check them
<Seveas> merp, of course not, that is just bloat...
<bimberi> chapium: sometimes messages like that are solved by installing the -dev package
<coolbeing> alpha254: what is " .run.sh"  ?? i am only a noob
<merp> How do I find kernel source for this version if it isn't on the CD and not on the webpage?
<alpha254> coolbeing, oh, ok
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: just go with synaptic ;)
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: getting the files now
<chapium> bimberi, hmmok
<alpha254> coolbeing, there are many ways to get software installed
<Seveas> merp, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<alpha254> coolbeing, apt-get is the easy way
<Mythri1> Are there any video streaming servers available for ubuntu?
<merp> Seveas:  Without internet connection?
<alpha254> coolbeing, synAPTic is a wonderful gui for getting software
<chapium> bimberi, oh dev.. duh... i was confusing that with something else
<coolbeing> alpha254: ZephyrXero i jsut really hope to solve my fan issue. hope the driver will have proper power control of nvidia
<merp> I need the source to install the kernel module for ndiswrapper.
<corvax> merp yes
<Seveas> no you don't
<bimberi> chapium: :)
<dyrne> Mythri1: well you can use vlc to stream stuff
<Seveas> the kernel module for ndiswrapper is installed from the cd
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, For the first part, that's what I'm saying, they won't appear in the menu editor; you have to manually add a launcher.  For the second half of the sentence, I'm not sure what you mean.
<corvax> i thought it ws on cd
<alpha254> coolbeing, point synAPTic to a sotware repository and you can install easy
<corvax> i dont have cd handy
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: once you get the drivers installed there will be an nvidia-settings program available to you as well, similar to the one you would have in windows or something
<Seveas> and you need only the headers for compiling modules, not the complete source
<Mythri1> dyrne: any tutorials on hand (if not, I'll use google)
<corvax> but if you have one and its in your sources.list
<Mythri1> how do I change the refresh rate for my monitor
<Mythri1> ?
<alpha254> coolbeing,  another way is by downloading nvidia's file and running it
<Madpilot> !tell Mythri1 about fixres
<jumpkick> Seveas: you running xgl?  is there a compiz-kde package somewhere?
<corvax> you should be able to snag it
<merp> Says it's not available.
<alpha254> coolbeing, yea, that nvidia-seetings is pretty nice
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero: previously i did instll nvidia-glx  and also i had nvidia-settings i terminal and i saw the nvidia tool. but that never fixed my fan issue. hope now with change of nv to nvidia it will work
<merp> I'm totally screwed.
<Seveas> jumpkick, there should be now (the package has been split into compiz, compiz-gnome and compiz-kde)
<ZephyrXero> good luck ;D
<flodine> any 64 bit people here
<alpha254> coolbeing, also reminds me that there is a nvidia-getnewest or something like that to update the software
<Seveas> merp, what says that?
<dyrne> Mythri1: most of my questions have been answered just at http://www.videolan.org/
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, say i downloaded a game such as freedoom using synaptic. it doesnt appear in the apps menu.  i go to search for files and type freedoom and it doesnt appear there either. its like it never got downloaded in the first place
<coolbeing> alpha254: is it automatic?
<merp> I can't get an internet connection.
<alpha254> coolbeing, just make sure your vidieo card is supported by that version
<adriyel> coolbeing, I have an NVidia 6800GT, my roommate always knows when I am playing games, the fan makes significant amt's of noise
<adriyel> I need to clean the darn thing out
<alpha254> coolbeing, what? apt or nvidia
<alpha254> ?
<coolbeing> adriyel: i also have nvidia go 6600
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Okay, clarify "downloaded".
<ZephyrXero> merp: how are you even talking to us then?
<merp> I have ndiswrapper-utils installed, but not the right kernel module for ndiswrapper-modules.
<adriyel> coolbeing, cool.
<merp> I'm on another computer.
<adriyel> coolbeing, I can't afford a laptop, however. :)
<coolbeing> alpha254:  nvidia
<Seveas> merp, the ndiswrapper kernel module is installed by defualt
<Seveas> just modprobe it
<alpha254> coolbeing, nope, you'll need to run the update as root and let it download software
<jumpkick> Serveas: only in the main mirror or something?  apt-cache searched for kde-compiz and compiz-kde, didn't find anything... did find compiz... but that wants to install all of gnome
<coolbeing> alpha254: but the isntall will it be automatic?
<Seveas> jumpkick, yes, only on the main archive I think
<alpha254> coolbeing, it will ask you a few questions and install
<Seveas> it has been uploaded only hours ago
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, nm ignore the download part. ill go through getting the app in synapptic. it downloads the program and then installs it, correct?  but the app wont appear anywhere on my system
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<merp> FATAL:  Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9.386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<jumpkick> Seveas: cool, I'll poke around on the main server
<alpha254> coolbeing, weren't you almost there anyways?
<tonyyarusso> btw, I saw the e-mail about Flight 4, and it sounds like more progress has been made than I was expecting, so congrats to anyone helping with development.
<Mythri1> thank you guys
<Seveas> merp, did you uninstall the restricted modules perhaps?
<coolbeing> alpha254: yes, up to the point where you actually isntall but it told me that " unable to load the kernel module"  the ones used to cmpile is 4 you have 3.4
<alpha254> coolbeing, change nv to nvidia in the xorg.conf file like someone already mentioned
<merp> I don't think so.
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, If you select something in Synaptic and then proceed to click Apply, and it goes through that process without errors, then yes, it installs.
<merp> I'll check.
<corvax> hey merp  try this
<corvax> find /lib/modules/ | grep ndiswrapper
<coolbeing> alpha254: i wil in a moment, still downlaoding the files to install nvidia-glx
<alpha254> coolbeing, k
<ubuntu_> is it possible to mount a lvm partition?
<merp> Ahh...
<merp> That helps.
<dyrne> begining chinese classes and wanting to input trad chinese characters in ubuntu..whats the best way to do this? software/touchpad or type in pinyin then convert?
<coolbeing> alpha254: is there skype for ubuntu? it is not in synaptic
<merp> Must have when I tried to install another version...
* merp slaps forehead.
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, yes, it will go though the process without errors but i can never find those applications on my system afterwards
<merp> I wonder if the modules are on the CD still.
<corvax> gotta delete one right?
<alpha254> coolbeing, not sure... look at skype's website
<bimberi> ubotu tell coolbeing about skype
<Seveas> merhojt, yes, just reinstall the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package
<alpha254> coolbeing, might be albe to use an existing linux app
<Mythri1> Ctrl-Backspace is an awesome key combo (WARNING: restarts your X server)
<Mythri1> whoops, I meant Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Maybe try some wildcards in case the file names aren't what you're expecting.
<thepenguin> hey anyone know how to browse harddrive on ubuntu, i just installed it
<coolbeing> alpha254: ok, gone to restart
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  you still there?  i just activated locked drags in my xorg.conf
<Seveas> thepenguin, places  computer
<alpha254> coolbeing, k
<wastrel> thepenguin:  command line or gui
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ still looking for it yes
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, How do you do that little arrow?
<merp> Hrm...
<merp> How do I get apt-get to look for my CD?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, Unicode 
<thepenguin> it wouldnt show my  hardrive only filesystem floppy and cd drive
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  added           Option          "LockedDrags"           "1"
<wastrel>      in the synaptics touch pad section
<thepenguin> or is file system it?
<Seveas> merp, if you did not modifty sources.list yet it should look at your cd
<Seveas> otherwise, use apt-cd add
<OmegaAlpha> any1 use Easy Ubuntu in here?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, With what sort of input mechanism to accomplish that?  I'd like to do that sort of thing myself, and am curious what the steps are.
<alpha254> what's a good program on ubuntu for podcast catching?
<Seveas> OmegaAlpha, #easyubuntu
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  do you have tap actions at all?   like tap=click?   i'm not using gpm at all...
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, x-chat autoreplace 
<MrKeuner> wastrel/  OK will try that but if I do that dpkg will no more handle xorg.conf right?
<OmegaAlpha> Seveas, yeah im there now.. hardly anyone in there talking
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ I tap on this pad instead of clicing the left button but I haven't enabled it somewhere
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  i don't think xorg.conf is managed by debconf
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Ah, okay.  Any additional things that need to be installed?
<merp> Seveas:  It doesn't look anywhere.
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  yes this should work for you i think
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does that normally
<dyrne> alpha254: streamripper is very handy but maybe not what you are looking for
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, gucharmap to pick characters 
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ OK trying
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  yes that will just replace the existing file, it doesn't look at the data inside AFAIK
<diso> !info Quake4
<diso> SHIT
<thepenguin> is file system your harddrive?
<corvax> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<merp> The CD says it's a source.
<Eleaf> hmm
<adriyel> diso, watch the language, and tell me the problem
<merp> But, I've done an apt-get install ndiswrapper and it says it can't find it.
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Okay, will look into that.
<kerneld> !apt key
<ubotu> kerneld: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Eleaf> lol
<Seveas> merhojt, yes, just reinstall the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package <--
<Seveas> merp*
<two-way> hey everyone, new to the group
<diso> er
<corvax> no ndiswrapper-utils
* DanC_u starts grabbing http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso.torrent
<Eleaf> hi
<diso> fuck, do .run files work with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sh whtever.run
<dyrne> diso: sh filename.run may work
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, ok i folder with the app names on them but inside the folders i only find .gz and text items
<Dr_Willis> same as every other disrto, or chmod +x whtever.run ./whatever.run
<Eleaf> diso, uhm... sure it should
<eobanb> i'm guessing it's nvidia drivers
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ it looks like there is no synaptics word in my xorg.conf file
* Dr_Willis tries to avoide things with .run and .sh and .bin :P 
<_6ix_> Is there a way to read FAT32 partitions in Ubuntu?
<corvax> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ or touchpad
<Dr_Willis> !vftat
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<merp> I think I got it.
<_jason> ubotu: tell _6ix_ about vfat
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, i found folders is what i meant sry
<corvax> if youve got that your ok
<eobanb> _6ix_, yes, you should just be able to mount it
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, No files in /usr/bin?
<_6ix_> _jason, Thanks
<_6ix_> eobanb, Thanks
<LaMatita> this problem help me please!
<LaMatita> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: Le seguenti firme non possono essere verificate a causa della non disponibilit della chiave pubblica: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<diso> Press backspace
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  this is what mine looks like  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8906
<diso> NEVER PRESSBACKSPACE ON TERMINAL
<Seveas> LaMatita, read the page you got that repo from
<Seveas> diso, drop the caps...
<amphi> diso: wtf?
<Eleaf> uhh
<LaMatita> ?
<diso> sorry for caps
<diso> im a moron
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, i only find the programs that im not having problems finding in the user/bin
<Eleaf> (lol)
<Seveas> LaMatita, that is not a standard repo, you got it from some page. Read that page - it explains this error.
<coolbeing> c
<frodrigu> Hello, does anyone know how to run .m4a and .wma files in RhythmBox?
<merp> ....
<merp> Argh.
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero the nv was supposed to be changed to nvidia or NVIDIA ?
<LaMatita> ok... but for set my resolution at 1280x800?
<corvax> frod yeah get  w32codecs
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: I don't think it's cap sensitive there
<Seveas> frodrigu, install w32codecs and gstreamer0.8-pitfdll (or use totem-xine or mplayer)
<Seveas> !tell LaMatita about fixres
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Okay, try running 'updatedb', then try 'locate programname' again.
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero well i changed nv to nvidia  and now the whole thing doe not load at all.. i get a graphical error and catnt do anythign now
<coolbeing> alpha254 can you help ?>
<diso> omg
<flodine> there 714 people here no ones on 64 bit
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: what kind of error messages does it give you?
<corvax> merp you get that netowork going yet
<jjjjjjj>  wdy... do i have to uninstall firefox 1.07 before downing and installing 1.5?  tia
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero one sec
<jjjjjjj> howdy
<_jason> jjjjjjj: no, keep 1.07
<tonyyarusso> jjjjjjj, No.
<soundray> flodine, what about 64 bit?
<_jason> jjjjjjj: are you following the wiki for 1.5/
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, how do u run updatedb?
<jjjjjjj> no, as in do not install 1.5?
<corvax> short type it
<corvax> into terminal
<flodine> 64 bit people wake up i need help
<tonyyarusso> jjjjjjj, You can, but don't uninstall 1.07
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, im sry im such a noob, man
<_jason> jjjjjjj: no you can install 1.5, but you should keep 1.07
<soundray> flodine, how about if you ask your question?
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Applications > Accessories > Terminal, then type it just like that.
<freakazoid3333> what kind of help floodline?
<bimberi> soundray: gee that's radical idea :P
<ZephyrXero> jjjjjjj: you'll want to keep ff 1.07 as some things in Ubuntu are coded to just work with it (unless you're running dapper)
<jjjjjjj> wheres the wiki for 1.5?
<freakazoid3333> sorry flodline
<jjjjjjj> gotcha
<_jason> ubotu: tell jjjjjjj about ff1.5
<soundray> bimberi, the world needs them :)
<bimberi> soundray: :)
<flodine> need help with nvidia 64 bit drivers apt-get command
<DanC_u> hmm... dist-upgrade to dapper seems hosed
<tonyyarusso> jjjjjjj, A lot of other things depend on Firefox and the Gecko engine within, so they'll still be looking for 1.07 and would break if you remove it.  Adding 1.5 is entirely safe, but you'll need some launcher/symlink magic to run it easily, thankfully all described on the wiki.
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero failed to star X sever and then that there is an error in the xorg.conf
<jjjjjjj> oopes
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, it says im not authorized to create a default slocate database
<DanC_u> maybe it'll just take 2 phases
<_jason> shortjollio: sudo updatedb
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: does it have a line number or anything telling you what's wrong with the xorg.conf, when I did it somehow an odd extra character got added into mine that I had to go back and remove to get it to work
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Right, sorry.  Use sudo.
<flodine> ok i asked and now what
<bobbyd> hi
<OCA|> If someone uses the disk manager (system->administration->disks) and removes his boot and home partitions, and immediately realises his error, is there a way to undo it?
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero one sec
<bobbyd> has anyone managed to get the audio in flash in firefox to bbe *completely* in sync?
<Seveas> bobbyd, no
<soundray> flodine, come back when you've snapped out of it and are able to give a precise description of the problem.
<bobbyd> Seveas, it's a pain in the ass :(
<Seveas> bobbyd, poke macromedia if you want it fixed - long live closed source...
<ZephyrXero> Speaking of Firefox 1.5, anyone know why the Ubuntu edition of it in dapper has automatic updates disabled? Does Ubuntu really think they need that much damn control over what we're running?
<MrKeuner> wastrel/ thank you very much for your help. that did it. I created a touchpad input section and added that to the server layout. thanks again.
<psycose> hi all, do you know guys how can i get direct rendering ON with X.Org 7 and Matroc G400 dual head
<frodrigu> Does anyone know of a player that will organize playlists by artist and id3 tag (kind of like rhythm box)?
<bobbyd> Seveas, it's crap for google video, but I her the new version of flash is quite different...
<ZephyrXero> bobbyd: I'm hoping that that'll be fixed whenever they finally release Flash8 for linux :/
<_jason> frodrigu: amarok
<jjjjjjj> woah... 1154KB/Sec
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  np was a learning experience for me ;] 
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, ok am i looking for a .deb file?
<MrKeuner> frodrigu/ did you try quod libet?
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero (ww) warning (ee) error (NI) not implemented (??) unknown
<mattwestm> how do I make it so that my other partitions don't mount or show up on the desktop on startup?
<corvax> does the audion in gnash stay in sync?
<tonyyarusso> ZephyrXero, Might be because of issues with guaranteeing support.  (?)
<_jason> mattwestm: app menu > system tools > config editor: apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible unchecked
<ZephyrXero> This is why I hate the repository system.... bleh
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, No, and executable binary if it's already installed.  A .deb would be what it installed from.
<_jason> mattwestm: that's to make them not show up, if you don't want them to automount, use the noauto option in your fstab
<ZephyrXero> they should just install a general purpose gecko library in the distro and let FF do what it wants
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero I guess i just have these options left: SUSE PClinuxOS or back to damn Windows xp
<ZephyrXero> well, do you have to have 3D acceleration?
<shortjollio> no executable but there is a .deb
<ViGiLnT> the last one is not an option!
<ViGiLnT> :P
<mattwestm> where do I put the noauto option in the fstab?
<setuid> Why did Ubuntu's packagers break cups and lpr?
<_jason> mattwestm: in the options column
<setuid> mattwestm: In the 'options' column
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: I would suggest going back to Ubuntu Breezy since Dapper's still testing and may be at fault here too
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero not really, but I REALLY want to make it so that my laptop fan will stop working as if I am playing a game in full 3D mode, that is the problem with UBUNTU
<_jason> mattwestm: put your fstab in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if you want
<corvax> im using cups just fine
<corvax> what version
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero breezy does not work with my hardware hotplug issue
<ZephyrXero> hrmm....
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Okay, well maybe you found a freak package.  You can install a .deb with 'sudo dpkg -i /filepath/filename.deb'.  I think you can open them in Archive Manager too so you'll know what file you're looking for.
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero I am doomed
<ZephyrXero> I would suggest perhaps taking your problem to the ubuntuforums then, you'll probably get better help there than in this chat ;)
<normal> Do I have to login as root to install something I downloaded?
<corvax> its funny the things people cry over now
<corvax> remever back in the day whatit was like
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: http://ubuntuforums.org
<wastrel> setuid:  #ubuntu-devel folks might have more insight on your question :] 
<corvax> trying to run a linux box
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero nah.. too much hastel for a simple thing liek this for anoob like me. I am looking for a noob firendly distro and if basic does nto work I move on
<corvax> as a desktop
<tonyyarusso> normal, Nah, use sudo.
<soundray> coolbeing, I doubt that your problem is an Ubuntu one. More likely a buggy ACPI bios.
<Madpilot> normal: use sudo
<tonyyarusso> ubotu, tell normal about sudo
<snoozix> hm, transfering mp3s to my mobile mp3 player sometimes screws up files, they jump to another song within one single file e.g. and i don't know why - any suggestion?
<padmini> hi all - a couple of hours ago I was talking to someone who helped me out re: upgrading hoary to breezy
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: pm just for a second?
<ZephyrXero> well, I don't think you'll find a more noob friendly distro than Ubuntu at the moment... perhaps give it another try when Dapper is officially released ;)
<mattwestm> _jason: here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8909
<normal> Thanks for the help
<padmini> could someone take a quick look at my sources.list and tell me whether it worked?
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, when i open it in archive manager it has gz files and debian-binary
<coolbeing> ZephyrXero Suse and pclinuxos were the top noob frienly ones
<_jason> mattwestm: do you know what to do?  just look at how the other lines have noauto there
<jjjjjjj> on at cli where is my home directory?  user@edubuntu:~$  ??
<ZephyrXero> coolbeing: well my first distro was slackware, so Ubuntu is a breeze in comparison :P
<mattwestm> _jason: thanks
<biovore> ~ is your home dir
<biovore> pwd
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Okay, a debian binary sounds good, doesn't it?
<setuid> wastrel: Ubuntu is a mess
<jjjjjjj> so just go cd ~ and it'll take me there.?
<jverdugo> hola
<biovore> yup
<setuid> eye-candy apparently took priority over functionality
<jjjjjjj> thx
<tonyyarusso> jjjjjjj, Yep.  ~ = /home/username/
<biovore> pwd show the current directory
<jverdugo> alguien de spain
<jjjjjjj> right... i remember reading that in man
<jverdugo> hola necesito ayuda
<jverdugo> s.o.s
<normal> I have a program untarred in a folder on my desktop and I think I just need to move it to the right folder to make it "work"..If so, which folder?
<wastrel> setuid:  it's working ok for me at the moment :]   autodetected my laptop hardware pretty good...
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, yes yes.
<frodrigu> Hello, my amarok is giving me a GStreamer error when i try to play a .m4a file. is there a way to fix this?
<setuid> wastrel: cups/lpr has been butchered
<setuid> Doesn't even function at all
<vitin> anybody have java mustang beta running?
<trustnon> install gstreamer librarys
<corvax> cups is dead in dapper?
<delaney> is quicktime playing in dapper yet?
<Dr_Willis> corvax,  its here on mine.
<corvax> setuid  in deapper?
<setuid> corvax: In Breezy
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, All right, so try it, update again for locate, and look for that file I guess.
<corvax> works fine for me
<setuid> Dapper has a huge list of other problems (Xorg for example, will lock up any 3D-enabled machine using DRI)
<frodrigu> it says something/dsp is "already in use"
<jjjjjjj> oops, never had firefox closed when i was doing the upgrade.
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, k
<soundray> setuid, are you looking for a solution?
<jjjjjjj> firefox ya.... :-/
<setuid> soundray: I'm googling for hacks to work around it, found one so far:
<setuid> https://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-install-list/1999-June/msg00233.html
<setuid> and
<setuid> http://dramor.blogspot.com/2004/12/todays-stupid-trick-on-ubuntu.html
<setuid> Working on the other problems with cups/lpr now
<brosioz> which is the default mailserver on ubuntu exim4 ?
<setuid> # lpq
<setuid> lpq: lp: unknown printer
<setuid> grr
<padmini> whois gnomefreak
<soundray> setuid, have you installed cupsys-bsd?
<setuid> soundray: Nope, that package directly conflicts with cupsys-client, so I left it uninstalled.
<corvax> if you have a problem with it grab it from debian
<vivaldini> how do i connect #ubuntu-br??
<corvax> use pinning
<brosioz> which is the default mailserver on ubuntu exim4 ?
<corvax> to avoid probs
<setuid> Ok, lpr/lpq works now, after hand-modifying printcap
<Madpilot> vivaldini: /join #ubuntu-br
<vivaldini> thanks madpilot
<soundray> setuid, I have both installed with no conflict.
<corvax> i have   Installed: 1.1.23-10ubuntu4
<corvax> 
<taylor_> what is the best type of file to compress  files with? i wanna get some files signifigantly smaller
<alpha254> b2zip
<Dr_Willis> taylor_,  depends on the files also.
<trustnon> tar.gz
<taylor_> would rar be smaller?
<vivaldini> b2zip
<_jason> try them all and choose the best :)
<setuid> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<setuid>   lpr
<setuid> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<setuid>   cupsys-bsd
<Dr_Willis> rar could be smaller.. but it dependsd on lots of things
<setuid> So... it conflicts
<jjjjjjj> i typed firefox in my terminal....firefox did start but i got a blinking cursor.  do i just close the window?
<setuid> If you have both installed, you forced the install
<taylor_> ok so if they .exe files and source files for windows what would i use?
<soundray> setuid, you describe a conflict between cupsys-bsd and lpr, not cupsys-bsd and cupsys-client.
<eobanb> jjjjjjj, firefox is running as a child process of the terminal window.  if you close the terminal window, firefox will also close.
<snoozix> damn, why do i have to move files on my usb mass storage device to the trash first before i can delete them? it takes ages.
<eobanb> jjjjjjj, what you can do is firefox &
<setuid> soundray: I require (as does printing) the commands lpr, lpq, lprm.
<crouchingMonkey> anyone know why my exmule will completeley shut down after i start it ?
<setuid> Installing cupsys-bsd removes these
<setuid> Thus, breaking printing
<jjjjjjj> thx eobanb
<Dr_Willis> use 'exit' dont just click the X close button. :P
<rchaffer> hey can anyone help me with a bit of a n00b problem
<soundray> setuid, I have cupsys-bsd and cupsys-client, and no lpr, and I can print fine with lpr -p lp
<kerneld> Whats the 2006 apt signing key ID?  I can oly find the 2005 key on the wiki
<_jason> rchaffer: just ask
<jjjjjjj> exit dont work
<soundray> setuid, several packages provide those, including cupsys-bsd
<rchaffer> thx - I'm using xfce and rox-filer
<Seveas> kerneld, ubuntu does not change keys yearly...
<rchaffer> and whenever i try and move files
<jjjjjjj> ah... closing firefox closed my terminal window too
<rchaffer> into other folders
<rchaffer>  (this is on ubuntu btw_
<rchaffer> it denies it because i'm not root
<kerneld> OK, must be complaining about another repo (The deb.opera.com)
<soundray> setuid, it seems to me that your slagging-off of ubuntu is poorly founded :)
<rchaffer> is there anyway of stopping it from denying it
* setuid gets back to perl 
<setuid> soundray: Nope
<rchaffer> eg giving myself more rights
<corvax>  apt-cache policy lpr
<corvax> lpr:
<corvax>   Installed: (none)
<_jason> ubotu: tell rchaffer about enter
<corvax> and im printing right now
<soundray> setuid, you are making things too difficult for yourself.
<vivaldini> how do i listening mp3?
<_jason> rchaffer: stick to moving files in your $HOME
<Seveas> !tell vivaldini about mp3
* kerneld ponders. Should be able to specify a regexp for packages names that you trust a key to sign. EG: I would not trust opera to sign libc6 package
<rchaffer> this is - it's moving it to subfolders within home
<soundray> setuid, breezy is *exceedingly* well tested. If something doesn't work out of the box, it is usually a matter of installing some extra package.
<_jason> rchaffer: ls -l /path/to/folder, what does that say?
<_jason> rchaffer: ls -dl /path/to/folder, what does that say?
<corvax> cups doesnt need lpr
#ubuntu 2006-02-25
<kerneld> use cupsys-bsd if you need lpr interface
<[blah] > how do I update my locate db?
<jjjjjjj> can i get the firefox wiki again?
<kerneld> blah: Tak a look at the cron.daily
<_jason> [blah] : sudo updatedb
<jjjjjjj> going to get thunderbird upgraded
<Nogimics> Anyone know how with wget I can point it to a web directory and it will grab everything within it?
<Esben> How do i get http://www.adaptec.com/worldwide/product/proddetail.html?sess=no&language=English+US&prodkey=AAR-2400A to work in ubuntu? The card works fine in knoppix, but breezy badger gives a kernel panic.
<[blah] > thanks _jason
<Skaag> Can I take the dapper ISO and somehow put it on an external USB drive for booting?
<rchaffer> the rights are all -rw-r--r--
<taylor_> if i wanted to compress a ".map" file that is about 55MB what would be best to compress it to?
<_jason> rchaffer: who's the owner
<Dr_Willis> Skaag,  eww. :P not heard of that trick being done
<kerneld> Nog: -r option.
* Dr_Willis wonders what a .map file even is.
<tonyyarusso> brb
<Skaag> Dr_Willis: I could create a partition on it, question is what type, and if just copying the files there will work
<taylor_> its a halo 2 file from ym xbox
<mqueiros> Nogimics: wget -m http://ftp.blablabla.com/pub/whatever/
<taylor_> *my
<rchaffer> ah they're all root. d'oh
<Nogimics> -m or -r lol?
<taylor_> nvm ill just try them all
<Dr_Willis> Skaag,  you are in 'no mans' land there. Lol.
<Skaag> hehe
<mqueiros> -m as in Mirror
<odat> !tell vivaldini -?about mp3
<rchaffer> thanks
<Nogimics> thanks
<soundray> Esben, which kernel are you trying this with?
<Esben> 2.6.12
<setuid> soundray: I've run Debian for 8+ years, Slackware, Ygdrassil, RH years before that. Trust me, I know what it takes to make things work. I'm also an upstream developer, and more than half the time when users report bugs in my software in distros, its because of braindead packager breakage. The solution is *ALWAYS* to use the unpatched, pristine source, which fixes all of the issues (in my case, which is the whole usb subsystem, udev, hotplug, etc
<setuid> .)
<[blah] > _jason, do you know anything about apache2?
<Esben> 2.6.12-10
<setuid> So I'm not exactly your typical "newb"
<vivaldini> odat.....i-m not understand
<_jason> [blah] : just ask
<odat> !tell <vivaldini> -?about <mp3>
<odat> sorry trying something
<[blah] > I want to setup a virtualhost in apache2 on port 8080 but can't find how
<bimberi> odat: #debian-bots
<soundray> setuid, fine. In that case, I suspect you just want to sound off. There are other channels for that.
<Ubeyguy> Hello
<odat> vivaldini, open up synaptic and install gstreamer plugins
<setuid> No, I don't need to sound off. I have other venues for that which are much more productive than here. Freenode has consistently gone rapidly downhill in terms of quality of support in project-dedicated channels. I've seen this as it went from the Linpeople -> OPN -> Freenode transition, losing quality and talent through each one.
<BakaNiko> Bonsoir
<Ubeyguy> Hello
<Ubeyguy> Is this a good distro to run asterisk on?
<setuid> I find problems, problems which a simple package removal/configure or install do not fix, and I address/report them. The first place I go, is the userbase, to see if others experienced it (and google, thus proving several hundred users with the same exact problem as mine)
<adriyel> Ubeyguy, *shrugs* it works
<adriyel> good is relative
<setuid> Hence, this is not unique to me, my hardware, or my configuration.
<adriyel> use a distro you like/enjoy and are comfortable with
<adriyel> setuid, do you have a point?
<Ubeyguy> adriyel: its been a while since i have use 'linux
<adriyel> Ubeyguy, I recommend Ubuntu then, it's relatively easy
<setuid> adriyel: Is English not your first language? Or should I rephrase my statements in a simpler way for you to understand?
<soundray> setuid, meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic for that discussion.
<Kronarq> I am trying to track down an issue... On an ubuntu machine with a fresh install when I have dhcp enabled everything works fine but when I switch to manual I can only access the internal network. I have tried pinging google 64.233.187.99 and that didnt work so it isn't just a dns issue. Any suggestions?
<adriyel> Ubeyguy, although I am an intermediate user of Linux, I use it because it saves me hassle time
<Dark_Oppressor> ive got a fresh install of ubuntu with an ati radeon x800 pro, and ive fully updated everything.  now my problem is that i havent got any 3d acceleration, any ideas of what i should do?
<bimberi> !ato
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bimberi
<Seveas> Kronarq, did you set dns servers?
<bimberi> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<adriyel> setuid, is English not your first language? I can interpret great works like Milton's "Paradise Lost", and correct an English Professors grammar
<Ubeyguy> great
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to uninstall amercias army?
<adriyel> which I have done on occaision
<Ubeyguy> hope you guys will be here to support me
<Esben> soundray, any suggestions?
<Kronarq> Seveas: yes
<Ubeyguy> I am installing on my 2nd box as we speek
<setuid> Its "Professor's" ;)
<Ubeyguy> speak*
<adriyel> setuid, so don't touch my linguistic abilities. Let's not forget English isn't the only language I am familiar with...baka.
<farous> !tell Dark_Oppressor about ati
* setuid increments his /ignore list by one 
<odat> phiber_optic, google it
<adriyel> I know, the possessive apostrophe in the noun, I saw the error just as I was hitting the enter key
<Dark_Oppressor> gracias
<Kronarq> Any other ideas?
<adriyel> Chat is a rapid interactive form of communication, you can get white-paper level of stringency in grammar/spelling some other time
<frodrigu> Is it impossible to play .m4a files with amarok?
<BakaNiko> I'm searching a french speaking ubuntu so, i make a mistake. Good Bye
<tonyyarusso> phiber_optic, I believe you installed that from source, so you're best option there is probably make uninstall or an option of checkinstall, whichever you used in the first place.  If those aren't available, you might have to just delete directories, but that's never as clean.
<adriyel> setuid, elsewise, if you are going to choose not to respond to my inquest, you can stop speaking to me and thereby not be wasting mine or yours time, thank you
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Seveas> !tell setuid about conduct
<BakaNiko> Merci
<frodrigu> When I try it tells me "some media could not be loaded" in amarok...is this impossible to fix?
<odat> frodrigu, you'll prolly get a better answer in kubuntu
<setuid> Seveas: Now now, you should know I know the ROC already. I'm not a troll. ;)
<_6ix_> Social Commentary:  Milton's "Paradise Lost" a "great" work?  Teehee.
* setuid gets back to lobotomizing Ubuntu back into functionaluty
<setuid> er, functionality
<frodrigu> odat, how do i join kubuntu?
<soundray> Esben, not really. You are using the most recent breezy kernel... Are you getting any further information with that crash?
<phiber_optic> tonyyarusso, I used its own installation program
<farous> frodrigu: /j #kubuntu
<odat> frodrigu, type   /join #kubuntu
<Verwilst> hellow!
<tonyyarusso> phiber_optic, Oh.  But it doesn't come with an uninstall one too then?
<Esben> some interupt addresses and stuff. Trying to install the 686 kernel to see if it makes a difference
<Verwilst> i seem to be having a prob with dapper
<Verwilst> when i try to login, i see nothing
<Verwilst> except my wallpaper
<phiber_optic> I dont know Ijust download a armyops250.run
<_6ix_> Is there a list of terminal commands?
<soundray> Esben, any chance to get your hands on a Dapper live CD?
<_jason> ubotu: tell _6ix_ about cli
<_6ix_> Thank you
<Verwilst> well first i get the login splash
<odat> phiber_optic, i'm pretty sure you can find the info on google
<soundray> Esben, that would tell you whether there's hope in waiting for dapper, or installing it pre-release.
<Verwilst> when it's at nautilus, it show a message box saying "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit."
<Nogimics> hmmm im trying to copy 1 dir using "wget -m http://www.url.com/images/"
<Nogimics> but ti keeps copying the whole site
<Nogimics> can anyone help pls?
<Cullen> Test
<snoozix> Cullen: works.
<_jason> Cullen: failed
<soundray> Nogimics, use -l 1
<Verwilst> Nogimics, --no-parent
<Verwilst> or that
<Nogimics> So use wget -m --no-parent
<soundray> Cullen, osterone
<Esben> soundray, Can i opgrade to dapper via apt?
<theD3viL> Esben: yes
<theD3viL> Esben: !dapper
<theD3viL> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<dabaR> Esben: on 20th of april
<theD3viL> eh .. change sources list
<theD3viL> yes, thats better
<soundray> Esben, you can, but expect a rough ride.
<Esben> How rough?
<dabaR> Esben: You never know...
<tatters> how do I set a folder so it can be shared by anyone on my network  say for example /media/usbdisk/my music?
<wastrel> i'm making broccoli
<dabaR> sweet
<Cullen> Installing Ubuntu, okay till just after keyboard question, then hangs while "Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives" at 83 percent while "Loading module 'ide-disk' for 'Linux ATA Disk' .  Any ideas?
<tatters> sudo chown?
<dabaR> tatters: who is on your network?
<tatters> family only
<soundray> Esben, the main problem with upgrading is that there's no way back, unless you have a full backup (ideally partition images)
<dabaR> Your family members have NIC cards installed?
<dabaR> Into their bodies? or do you call your computers family?
<Esben> soundray, that is not an issue. Just installed today
<_6ix_> Hypothetically, if you have a .tar file with XMMS in it on your desktop, what command might you use to install it?
<tatters> it local network so just want a public folder
<dabaR> tatters: on the same computer?
<_6ix_> sudo dpkg -i xmmsetcetc.tar?
<tatters> no one wireless network
<tatters> on wireless network^
<dabaR> tatters: what conmputers, tatters ?
<dabaR> windows? linux macs?
<soundray> Esben, if starting over is not a big loss, I wouldn't hesitate too much.
<tatters> xp and linux
<dabaR> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<dabaR> read that.
<N6pfk> Is this the right place to ask about ati drivers and 3d?
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<tatters> no i want to own the folder as adsmin to start how do I do that?
<N6pfk> Thanks
<dabaR> as admsin?
<Verwilst> little question
<tatters> I have a usb disk I just reinstalled and the folder I created previously is owned by my old account
<dabaR> adsmin?
<Verwilst> oh
<Verwilst> wait
<Madpilot> tatters: with "chown" - look up "man chown" in a terminal
<Esben> soundray, Whats the procedure? replacing breezy with dapper ?
<frodrigu> does anyone know if it is impossible to play .m4a files in amarok (or any other player, for that matter)?
<Esben> in sources.list
<iceman> whats the file brouser for ubuntu .. nautlis  ?
<Seveas> iceman, yes
<soundray> Esben, it's similar to going from hoary to breezy, except that you substitute "dapper" in /etc/sources.list
<soundray> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<iceman> Seveas proper spelling ?
<dabaR> nautilus
<Madpilot> iceman: Nautilus
<iceman> ty
<dabaR> $20
<snoozix> damn, i only get 128kbyte/sec with filling my mp3 player, why that?
<soundray> Esben, that should read /etc/apt/sources.list (sry)
<kbrosnan> ZephyrXero, Ubuntu/Debian make several changes to the browser that are not compatable with the Mozilla update system.
<tatters> k thnx so chown 777 /media/usbdisk/albums should work?
<soundray> snoozix, USB 1.1 mode?
<dabaR> tatters: no, it should not.
<tatters> oh
<snoozix> soundray: should be even faster than 128kbyte/sec, right?
<hanasaki> how do i mount a drive in an external enclosure that takes an ide drive and has a USB port to the computer?  special software?  does it show up just like a usb flash drive?
<ramvi> Heya! =) Could someone please point me in the direction of how to set up keyboard shortcuts? I've installed launch box and want to assign a shortcut to it...
<thomas__> Hey
<dabaR> tatters: unless you want 777 to own it.
<tatters> I just wanna get the padlock off the folder
<snoozix> hanasaki: it should.
<hanasaki> 777 chmod? thats not very secure
<thomas__> Im installing Quake 4 demo What do i do if it says no write permission to /usr/local/games
<colm> ramvi, system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<odat> frodrigu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=3900632
<ablomen> thomas__: install it as root
<tatters> I have a usb disk I just reinstalled and the folder I created previously is owned by my old account
<soundray> snoozix, maybe the flash memory in your player is slow.
<hanasaki> snoozix found a reference that said someone needed a driver disk that came with it .. for windows.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817146057
<tatters> so I just wanna get the padlock off the folder
<thomas__> Roger that
<Madpilot> thomas__: use "sudo" in front of whatever command you're installing it with
<snoozix> soundray: it is not.
<[blah] > how do I change my ip?
<thomas__> no
<thomas__> Madpilot
<thomas__> It has an instlal menu
<thomas__> install
<thomas__> :\
<thomas__> It says no access to root
<farous> anyone have prblems with lyx here. and how can i know who is the maintainer of any package so i can contact him directly
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Madpilot> thomas__: check on ubuntuforums.org, there are active gaming forums there
<Ubeyguy> what is the default ubuntu root password?
<ablomen> thomas__: try "sudo chmod 777 /usr/local/games"
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> snoozix, are you plugging into a hub?
<Madpilot> Ubeyguy: there isn't one. Use sudo and your own user pw
<tonyyarusso> farous, apt-cache show lyx.  Gives a listserv instead of a personal address.
<gunslinger> hihi
<Ubeyguy> thank you
<tatters> ok for example I want to create a folder on my usb that I can access on any account on any machine I plug it in to how do I create this folder?
<farous> ok thanx tonyyarusso
<colm> ramvi, just re-read your question...   try this instead.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<ramvi> colm, thanks
<ablomen> thomas__: or whatever the dir was it didnt hade permisions for
<soundray> !forums 79560
<Esben> Its funny cos its true
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 79560 is: General - HOWTO : Create a custom keyboard shortcut - Ubuntu Forums
<jroes> hmm, anyone know where I can find lex and yacc?  are they in one of the make packages?
<tatters> for example I want to create a folder on my usb drive that I can access using any account on any machine I plug it in,,,, to how do I create this folder?
<Seveas> jroes, packages flex and bison
<zebraFusion> what do I install to play avis
<zebraFusion> ?
<Madpilot> !tell zebraFusion about codecs
<trustnon> tatters, try a stickie maybe
<Madpilot> !tell zebraFusion about avi
<moonunit> to anyone who wants to help, ive got a sound problem with games, the two ive tried are abuse, and ACM
<jroes> thanks again Seveas
<OmegaAlpha> what exactly does the command 'depmod' do? i had to enter it to finalize my driver setup with ndiswrapper
<tatters> stickies dont answer back :P
<[blah] > how do I restart my network interface?
<tatters> mines wireless NIC I use ifconfig ra0 up
<thomas__> Thanks
<thomas__> it
<thomas__> it's not installing, Hope it works
<oga> I have got a USB laser printer and i dont' know how to detect it / enable it
<soundray> OmegaAlpha, it sorts out dependencies between modules.
<thomas__> woo hoo
<thomas__> im starting
<thomas__> Thanks everyone who helped
<thomas__> :)
<forumgdh> brasil alguem/
<soundray> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<OmegaAlpha> soundray, oh so the dep part is short for dependency
<moonunit> _jason, got a bit?
<soundray> OmegaAlpha, yes. Look at lsmod output: the "Used by" column indicates reverse dependencies for each module listed.
<zebraFusion> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<OmegaAlpha> soundray, i issued that command for ndiswrapper.. to setup my wifi card. in lsmod it shows a usbcore being used by ndiswrapper
<OmegaAlpha> soundray, so what is the usbcore module?
<RockyBurt> hm, does anyone know if its possible to subscribe to a remote (online) icalendar source that uses authentication ?
<RockyBurt> using gnome evolution
<tatters> ok so I sudo chmod 777 /media/usbdisk/global/artist\ a-z/  and the padlock dissapered
<soundray> OmegaAlpha, it's the common core code dealing with everything to do with the Universal Serial Bus.
<OmegaAlpha> soundray, ahh makes sense since the wifi adaptar is considered a usb
<phiber_optic> I found a uninstall file how do I run it?
<OmegaAlpha> soundray, thanks for the knowledge gain ;)
<Madpilot> phiber_optic: uninstall for what?
<soundray> OmegaAlpha, it's connected to USB (not considered as...)
<tatters> what I dont understand is Y my wifi nic is ra0 insteasd of wlan
<phiber_optic> for americas army
<riddlebox> what is the frontend for samba mounts for kde?
<OmegaAlpha> phiber_optic, double clicking it doesnt work?
<phiber_optic> nop
<soundray> tatters, the name is determined by the driver fairly arbitrarily.
<OmegaAlpha> phiber_optic, is it an executable file?
<moonunit> i have a sound problem with games, anyone?
<phiber_optic> OmegaAlpha, how do I check if it is executable?
<zebraFusion> how can I install an avi decoder in dapper?
<MrRio> moonunit: which game, and whats the problem?
<tatters> oh u see all i had to was add my wpa setting to the network/interface file and my wireless was all up nu running
<phiber_optic> when I double click it tells me it is a excecutable text file
<Madpilot> zebraFusion: the same way you'd install it in Breezy?
<ablomen> phiber_optic: check if the permissions are right (right click on the file, third tav)
<ablomen> *tab
<OmegaAlpha> phiber_optic, look at the file itself.. does it have the .exe extension.. or check in properties to see what kind of file
<roostishaw> can someone help me to get Candy Bar to work?
<soundray> zebraFusion, AVI is just a container format. You need a codec that matches the content.
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: .exe is windows ;)
<OmegaAlpha> phiber_optic, you said this was the uninstall file for a game
<moonunit> MrRio, abuse and acm, i cant get sound.
<phiber_optic> yess
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, i know.. i was just checking to see if he was using a windows file.
<phiber_optic> OmegaAlpha, yes
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: lol ok
<Madpilot> phiber_optic: is it a .run file?
<OmegaAlpha> phiber_optic, i use wine to deal with any windows formats
<MrRio> phiber_optic: right-click, properties, permissions, execute
<ablomen> phiber_optic: did you check the permissions?
<phiber_optic> OmegaAlpha, its the windows version :)
<roostishaw> how do i gte candybar to work? it says: "A sensor could not be found. This usually means that it has not been installed."
<phiber_optic> OmegaAlpha, i mean its the linux version
<MrRio> phiber_optic, lol, good typo
<phiber_optic> ablomen, permission is 755
<ablomen> phiber_optic: ow damn, you have to run it as root
<phiber_optic> so how do I run it as root?
<eobanb> sudo.
<eobanb> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ablomen> phiber_optic: do "sudo /usr/games/dirofgame/uninstallapp"
<phiber_optic> sudo uninstall?
<OmegaAlpha> phiber_optic, oh then you better talk to ablomen he probably knows more than i
<Madpilot> phiber_optic: try "sudo <name of uninstall script>"
<Tedd> Hey.
<OmegaAlpha> phiber_optic, yes what madpilot said
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: well its good for my ego but i just know the game :P
<Tedd> Can somebody help me make scintilla?
<Tedd> It tells me that gtk+-2.0 isn't found
<Hoxzer> can I somehow set timer for commands?
<zarephath> Hi everyone...is it possible to install minimal and then build packages off of the minimal install?
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, haha anytime... what game is it? i need some good games to install..but i have indirect rendering :(
<dabaR> Hoxzer: sleep 20; command
<ablomen> zarephath: sure
<Hoxzer> :)
<Hoxzer> cool
<zarephath> Hoxzer: Or you could cron whatever depending on your needs
<Hoxzer> so 20 is seconds or what?
<zarephath> ablomen: Is it an option on install or what?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: go see
<Tedd> Can someone help me install Scintilla? I try to do the make in the /gtk/ directory, but it tells me gtk+-2.0 was not found and that I should  add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: castle wolfenstein: enemy territory | amerikas army and openttd are worth trying
<OmegaAlpha> oh that game is kickass. i had that on windows...
<phiber_optic> I get could not find usable file. Aborting :(
<ablomen> zarephath: you can use the "server" install when your in the install cds boot menu
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: witch one?
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, they have it for linux?? cant wait to install that
<Tedd> Anybody?
<zarephath> ablomen: Ok thanks
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: lol wich one do you mean? there where 3 :P
<magenie> !help
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, i dont remember i just remember it was wolfenstein-enemy territory and you can be germans or the americans i believe
<dabaR> Tedd: do you have an error?
<Tedd> Yes
<dabaR> the one above?
<Tedd> Yes sir.
<dabaR> !find gtk+
<ubotu> libgtk+2.0-directfb-udeb-dev: (Development files for the GDK Backend based on DirectFB), section universe/libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.0.9-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1076 kB, Installed size: 3516 kB
<Tedd> If you'd like me to pastebin the whole thing
<phiber_optic> Madpilot, it said could not find usable uninstall program. Aborting
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: yeah right, that one is realy easy to install too, takes about 3 seconds ;)
<Tedd> oh
<Tedd> um
<Tedd> okay then
<Tedd> I should install that?
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, whats the best one to install?? im gonna get it now
<dabaR> Try
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, im wicked with the sniper rifle
<magenie> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: that one is easy, and openttd (open transport tycoon deluxe) is in a .deb file
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, will i be able to google it?
<iceman> what is a good dvd player for ubuntu
<ablomen> yeah, both of them
<finnzi> damn Xgl totally owns ...
<MrRio> iceman: totem-xine with libdvdcss
<OmegaAlpha> iceman, i just stick with mplayer... but usually when i insert a dvd totem comes up to play it...
<phiber_optic> ablomen, it said coudl not find usable uninstall program. Abourting
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: but your going to need to make an account for downloading enemy territore, but that isnt too much trouble
<RockyBurt> does anyone know if its possible (with gnome evolution on ubuntu) to subscribe to an icalendar calendar on the web that is protected using authentication ?
<Tedd> dabaR: Now it just tells me there's a command that doesn't exist.
<dabaR> Should I guess the command?
<Tedd> Command g++.
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, would that be an account for the steam platform?
<soundray> OmegaAlpha, System-Preferences-Removable Drives-Multimedia
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: thank god no
<ablomen> OmegaAlpha: just for the site
<dabaR> Tedd: install build-essential
<Madpilot> ablomen: you can get ET without signing up for anything
<iceman> cant apt-get mplayer ?
<Madpilot> ablomen & OmegaAlpha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<dyrne> iceman: mplayer-586
<MrRio> finnzi: yeah it does *grin*
<OmegaAlpha> ablomen, thank god. entering the "key' yikes
<ablomen> Madpilot: yeah you can get torrents too but it doesnt mather, and its easy for mods etc ;)
<phiber_optic> ablomen any ideas?
<iceman> nope mplayer-586 not available
<iceman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<iceman> is only available from another source
<iceman> E: Package mplayer-586 has no installation candidate
<dyrne> ubotu: tell iceman about sources
<ablomen> phiber_optic: sorry wasnt paying to much atention can you repeat your problem?
<Madpilot> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<phiber_optic> ablomen, it said coudl not find usable uninstall program. Abourting
<Tedd> dabaR, Thanks. I'm on my way to PHP.
<Tedd> You're a lifesaver.
<dabaR> Tedd: good luck
<ablomen> hmm, i think youv got to check the aa site/faq/forum
<Madpilot> ablomen: you play ET?
<linuxN00B> anyone know what the steps are for getting amarok and amarok-xine for Breezy badger
<primoturbo> Does anyone know the command to remove a program installed by wine?
<ablomen> Madpilot: sure its a cool game
<primoturbo> is there a uninstall command in wine?
<OmegaAlpha> soundray, thanks buddy. now i can switch it to mplayer :)
<biovore> linuxN00B: apt-get install amarok
<Madpilot> ablomen: I'm ZogZogZog on ET, keep an eye out for me (I suck, except with a sniper rifle...) :P
<dyrne> primoturbo: look under /home/usr/.wine/c_drive/Program Files/ for the uninstall.exe
<biovore> linuxN00B: apt-get install libxine1c2
<dabaR> Madpilot: is that ET any good?
<magenie> is there any way to watch dvds no matter the region or encryion, on the fly, withou the need to rip the dvd ?
<dabaR> Like in single user mode?
<primoturbo> yeah I checked one doesn't exist
<phiber_optic> ablomen that happened when I tried to run the file uninstall file
<Madpilot> dabaR: there is no single-user, it's all online multi
<ablomen> Madpilot: lol i will ;) im ablomen (how surprising :P)
<OmegaAlpha> Madpilot, is that the latest wolfenstein in that link.. or is that the first one?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm.
<dabaR> Madpilot: :(
<primoturbo> is there a command to remove a program in this case starcraft
<dyrne> ubotu: tell magenie about restricted
<MrRio> magenie: yeah, use totem-xine with libdvdcss
<linuxN00B> ok I ll try that thanks
<primoturbo> or can I just remove the Starcraft directory?
<wastrel> is there a program which will play dvd's and supports all the bells & whistles like the menu & stuff?
<Madpilot> OmegaAlpha: latest ET, as far as I know
<dabaR> I played prboom, but it only has 2 levels.
<ablomen> phiber_optic: yeah i guessed that already, but that is a problem with that file
<Madpilot> wastrel: Totem does that for most DVDs
<MrRio> wastrel: again totem-xine with libdvdcss never fails me
<primoturbo> Is there a list of free/Linux native games?
<odat> magenie, xine ehhh i like mplayer
<phiber_optic> what do you suggest me to do?
<primoturbo> or a good site for Linux games?
<ablomen> phiber_optic: and im not a amerikans army developer ;)
<MrRio> or mplayer, its all down to personal choice
* alpha254 likes choice! :)
<odat> phiber_optic, what style of games?
<Madpilot> primoturbo: www.happypenguin.org/ or www.linuxgames.com/ are two
<primoturbo> thanks
<phiber_optic> odat im trying to uninstall americas army
<magenie> thx
<ablomen> phiber_optic: like i said, try there site
<xiaowei> hello
* MrRio is really cold
<phiber_optic> try there site?
<xiaowei> Good morning
<ablomen> phiber_optic: if they got an answer there
* dyrne douses MrRio in gasoline
* dyrne looks for match
* MrRio runs
* dabaR blazes the trail
* ablomen opens a beer
* dabaR shoots himself
<MrRio> lol
<wastrel> kk
<wang> so i just installed linux last night, and need some help getting started with it, installing drivers and stuff
<magenie> what about genius webcams ? i installed easycam but it didn't work with my genius webcam..
<wang> where'd be some good places to start reading up?
<dyrne> wang: most stuff can be found be searching wiki.ubuntu.com but whats your questiion
<_jason> wang: help.ubuntu.com for the starter guide wiki.ubuntu.com is good too
<MrRio> wang: usually,. if your hardware is supported, its already working
<iceman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 shoot thats for drapper .. in need a breezy sources list for mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell iceman about mplayer
<goodtimes> I recently installed ubuntu on my computer and when I rebooted I got a grub error 17, I read that I could fix that by switching off auto detect on my hard drive settings, I put the drive to LBA and then everything booted fine, the problem I have now is that windows doesnt like the setting and crashes all the time, what can I do to fix this?
<wang> no, there's only 3 screen resolutions, and the entire right inch or so of the screen has no display
<dabaR> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ablomen> wang: try using the buttons on your monitor ;)
<linuxN00B> biovore: does it matter that I am gnome and not kde
<moonunit> so this is rather embarrasing
<wang> ablomen: it sucks, i don't think there's any button to stretch it
<dabaR> wang: ^
<jrr> it would seem that the nvidia-settings package in dapper conflicts with the nvidia-glx one
<Madpilot> wang: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrRio> moonunit, penis stuck in the cdrom tray?
<moonunit> the game blast, sounded fun at the time, but now ive got a bunch of stuff with holes in it, how my i go about fixing this?
<dabaR> hahahahaha lol
<dabaR> fool
<ablomen> wang: ok thats a weird monitor... it should be there
<adriyel> dabaR, is moonunit serious?
<jimmygoon> My mouse pointer moves VERY slowly in Dapper Drake Flight4 (and yes I tried increasing the accleration in the Preferences) but nothing makes it go faster
<jimmygoon> any ideas?
<moonunit> dude, im totally serious
<kerneld> whats the program to run the autoconfig of X?
<dabaR> No idea what he is saying at all
<kerneld> just installing the packages?
<dabaR> !drxx
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dabaR
<fenris> hi
<visik7> anyone has a nokia dku-5 cable ?
<moonunit> im lauging my ass off, but im not kidding, if someone could help.
<dabaR> !drxx
<goodtimes> I recently installed ubuntu on my computer and when I rebooted I got a grub error 17, I read that I could fix that by switching off auto detect on my hard drive settings, I put the drive to LBA and then everything booted fine, the problem I have now is that windows doesnt like the setting and crashes all the time, what can I do to fix this?
<jjjjjjj> hi. is anyone running or tested the nomachine client under ubuntu?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell kerneld about drxx
<wang> ablomen: yeah, i can change the h-position and v-position, move the whole screen, and i can also more the monitor menu, must be the most worthless option ever...
<jimmygoon> My mouse pointer moves VERY slowly in Dapper Drake Flight4 (and yes I tried increasing the accleration in the Preferences) but nothing makes it go faster
<jimmygoon> <jimmygoon> any ideas
<jjjjjjj> i was reading up on freenx when i saw the nomachine link
<moonunit> MrRio, help?
<dabaR> moonunit: what did you do, I am not sure what you are asking.
<ablomen> wang: lol :P
<moonunit> dabar, sudo apt-get install blast.
<wang> ablomen: yeah, it's a nice monitor, but that part sucks
<dabaR> moonunit: haha.
<fenris> im currently trying to syncronize my laptop with my mobile phone via multisync... i discovered the phone, but when i click "test connection" the phone asks me for a pin... which pin do i have to enter there? and where do i configure it on my notebook?
<ablomen> wang: i think throwing it out the window works... i dont have any better idears, maybe someone else can help, sorry
<dabaR> well, killall blast
<dyrne> moonunit: try killall gnome-panel
<MrRio> jjjjjjj: yeh i have, it works well
<moonunit> k
<dyrne> lol
<eduardo> hola nesito ayuda para instalar amsn quien sabe??
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jjjjjjj> thx mrrio
<alpha254> muy bien!
<mhuynh> hi
<wang> ablomen: ah, it's not a big deal...besides, throwing it out the window doesn't do much; one of my friends dropped a monitor off a roof and all it did was crack the case...the tube was still intact
<moonunit> nope
<jimmygoon> Hi guys. Any idea why switching from 5.10 to 6.04 would cause my mouse to move terribly slowly (even after changing the preferences)???
<mhuynh> is this the channel to get help for ubuntu install?
<MrRio> mhuynh: yup
<mhuynh> I don't want to be rude
<alpha254> ask
<moonunit> dyrne, nothing,
<ablomen> wang: well atleast it was a durable...
<xapaho> hi folks
<moonunit> this sucks
<MrRio> moonunit: a game called blast?
<dabaR> moonunit: I told you, killall blast
<moonunit> dabar, nope
<moonunit> its not running
<moonunit> seriously, sudo apt-get install blast, try it yourself
<roostishaw> ANYONE... how do i launch GTKWifi?
<xapaho> anyone runs FireStarter fine here ? I'm having many troubles with it (and/or iptables)
<dyrne> moonunit: theres always the old alt-ctrl-bkspace
<roostishaw> xapaho, what kind of troubles?
<bluefoxicy> Wow.
<wang> ablomen: yeah, one of my friends took a running start at a monitor with a baseball bat and hit it as hard as he could...it hurt his hands more than it hurt the monitor
<bluefoxicy> Current Ubuntu Dapper has 41.8MB of python packages and related libraries that aren't used by any actual applications, 114 packages in all
* xapaho doesn't know where to start!
<mhuynh> I want to install evolution data server 2.4.1 from gz file
<bluefoxicy> including bicyclerepair (a python programmer's tool) and diveintopython (a book on python)
<bluefoxicy> installed by ubuntu-desktop 0.98
<ablomen> wang: lol i think that tells more about your friend than about that monitor :P (no offence btw ;))
<alpha254> xapaho, in gui desktop or on a remote server?
<mhuynh> I have run ./configure but the make command is giving problems
<dabaR> moonunit: I am at work.
<mhuynh> I am very new at this
<moonunit> dabar, that got it
<dabaR> how?
<dabaR> See, I rule.
<xapaho> gui desktop, I'll describe gradually the issues
<xapaho> 1) nothing goes through the server until FireStarter is launched once
<moonunit> ctrl-alt-BS killed it
<roostishaw> Can someone please tell me how to launch GTKWifi?
<dyrne> mhuynh: sudo apt-get install build-essential have you done that yet?
<moonunit> now, off to synaptic so i dont do that again,
<Madpilot> dabaR: he's right, the holes blast makes don't go away when the app is stopped...
<mhuynh> yes I have
<jimmygoon>  Hi guys. Any idea why switching from 5.10 to 6.04 would cause my mouse to move terribly slowly (even after changing the preferences)???
* Madpilot had to try blast anyway... :P
<mhuynh> I am not sure of the switch to use
<moonunit> madpilot, Ctrl-alt-backspace
<CanYouHelpMePlz> si usted realmente sabe espaol, usted no me dir ir al es
<mhuynh> make install does not work
<jjjjjjj> i'm about to try nomachine.  they said try this command
<jjjjjjj> dpkg-query -l 'libpng*'
<dabaR> I would use ps aux and kill it.
<Madpilot> moonunit: later, I'm in the middle of a couple of things right now :P
<Arafangi1n> WHat's an easy to use vpn client?
<jjjjjjj> i get two ii on the left side of terminal
<dyrne> mhuynh: what application are you trying to install?
<fr500> Arafangi1n: what kind of VPN
<jjjjjjj> does this mean Installed?
<moonunit> right
<mhuynh> evolution
<moonunit> now does anyone know a good game that i should get?
<amphi> jjjjjjj: yes
<moonunit> that would run fine on my p3
<xapaho> 2) an error dialog pop up every time I launch the interface "can't execute". however it fixes it by itself within a second or two and goes "blue"
<Arafangi1n> fr500: The kind of vpn you have at uni where they just use the standard vpn software on windows or mac.
<jjjjjjj> thx amphi
<dyrne> mhuynh: you wanted a different version that the one included?
<mhuynh> I am trying to connect to groupwise server but it keeps crashing
<ablomen> moonunit: castle wolfenstein: enemy territory
<moonunit> that doesent blow holes in my programs
<amphi> jjjjjjj: are you compiling something?
<fr500> Arafangi1n: like the windows VPN wizard?
<moonunit> castle wolfenstein...
<mhuynh> So I am trying to update the data server
<moonunit> is there a sudo apt get for that?
<Arafangi1n> fr500: Yup.  The defacto standard, anyway.
<fr500> Arafangi1n: that's pptp, you need pptpclient, google for it!
<Arafangi1n> fr500: The macs use that?
<ablomen> moonunit: no but its a installer that does everything for you ;)
<fr500> Arafangi1n: never used one
<fr500> Arafangi1n: XP does though
<moonunit> ablomen, from where?
<jimmygoon>  Hi guys. Any idea why switching from 5.10 to 6.04 would cause my mouse to move terribly slowly (even after changing the preferences)???
<ablomen> moonunit: just google, itll be on top of the list
<moonunit> ablomen, one that i could run on linux, not windoze
<mhuynh> dryne : yes
<xapaho> alpha254: roostishaw: chat goes too fast here :) 1) nothing goes through the server until FireStarter is launched once. 2) an error dialog pop up every time I launch the interface "can't execute". however it fixes it by itself within a second or two and goes "blue"
<Madpilot> moonunit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<ablomen> moonunit: yes there is a linux version
<moonunit> awesome
<dyrne> ubotu: tell mhuynh about paste
<iceman> cant access chapters  anyother dvd players for linux
<alpha254> xapaho, you on 5.10 ubuntu?
<roostishaw> xapaho, what kind of device are you using?
<dyrne> mhuynh: can you paste the error to link ubotu gave you?
<Madpilot> iceman: do you have the libdvdcss stuff installed?
<Madpilot> !tell iceman about dvd
<jimmygoon>  Hi guys. Any idea why switching from 5.10 to 6.04 would cause my mouse to move terribly slowly (even after changing the preferences)???
<magenie> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<mark_> ubuntu made me beautiful again
<dyrne> jimmygoon: maybe something in xorg.conf?
<xapaho> alpha254: roostishaw: yes, ubuntu breezy, A7N8X-E deluxe with builtin 100mb and 1Gb -- 3) the gui sometimes hangs while editing existing rules, randomly. I also had two rules which I could no more edit, I had to delete those and recreate them
<dabaR> jimmygoon: yes, cause it is not April
<jimmygoon> dabaR - lol what does that mena?
<jimmygoon> :O lol
<dabaR> It means 6.04 is 2006 april.
<jimmygoon> i know ;)
<jimmygoon> lol
<jimmygoon> I will look around ... hmm
<elijah> hello
<jimmygoon> no... sorry I'm running Dapper Drake Flight 4 or w/e it is
<jimmygoon> the one that came out like today
<dabaR> ya
<dabaR> really
<dabaR> how is that
<jjjjjjj> should i download .deb or .gz for nomachine?
<jimmygoon> ?
<dabaR> you think that is cool?
<jimmygoon> lol
<jimmygoon> yes
<Arafangi1n> jjjjjjj: What is the .deb for?
<jjjjjjj> nomachine client
<thomas__> .debian
<Madpilot> jjjjjjj: if it's not in the Ubuntu repos, get the deb
<thomas__> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Arafangi1n> jjjjjjj: Debian, Ubuntu, or any other wacko distro?
<xapaho> alpha254: roostishaw: 4) some events are dispayed "blocked" while they are connections coming from my private network (eg dhcp packets !?). This is also "random" eg. hopefuly my dhcpd answers correctly
<jjjjjjj> ?
<jjjjjjj> nomachine as in nomachine.com
<bimberi> jjjjjjj: is this FreeNX?
<moonunit> hey madpilot, any way i can change the download-to directory?
<Arafangi1n> jjjjjjj: Dude, what OS do you run?
<jjjjjjj> ubuntu
<jjjjjjj> edubuntu sorry
<xapaho> alpha254: roostishaw: do all that together make any sense to u guys, or are they distinct issues ?
* dyrne smacks KevinMitnick 
<Arafangi1n> jjjjjjj: If it's windows, download the windows client, if it's Debian, download the debian client, if it's ubuntu, then DOWNLOAD THE UBUNTU client, savvy?
* dyrne runs away
<jjjjjjj> savvy.
<Madpilot> moonunit: for which app? Firefox keeps that in it's configs somewhere
<jjjjjjj> just that i had both on my desktop
<ablomen> dyrne: bored? ;)
<Arafangi1n> jjjjjjj: If they do not offer an ubuntu client, though, then I generally download the .tar.gz
* xapaho is scratching his head, bleeding
<dyrne> ablomen: working at a helpdesk for 8 hrs and taken two calls so yes :)
<ablomen> dyrne: lol
<moonunit> madpilot, take the link you sent me, in it it says 'use wget -c http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/et-linux-2.60.x86.run'   any idea how i could change where it saves this?
<RickX> anyone know if I run WindowMaker as my wm with a LiveCD is I have settigs saved to a USB key drive?
<KevinMitnick> FRee Kevin
<KevinMitnick> Kevin Free
<ablomen> moonunit: yeah just change the dir your in
<elkbuntu> KevinMitnick, how about you either ask a question or move on?
<moonunit> orly?
<dabaR> RickX: are you asking whether you can save session from live CD to a usb key?
<moonunit> how do i switch drives?
<KevinMitnick> is today the 19th?
<KevinMitnick> Thats my question
<amphi> KevinMitnick: date(1)
<KevinMitnick> date
<ablomen> KevinMitnick: nope the 20th ;)
<Madpilot> moonunit: it'll download it to whatever directory you're in when you give the wget command
<annex> Howdy!  I'm currently (still) running Hoary.  Now that I finally have a few minutes to spare I was thinking of upgrading to Breezy.  How should I go about this to avoid problems?  Any suggestions?
<KevinMitnick> okay
<elkbuntu> depends where in the world you are
<RickX> dabaR, no. Can I use WindowMaker as my wm when running from a LiveCD?
<dabaR> RickX: sure, install it if it is in the repo.
<jjjjjjj> can i say the f word here?  cuz i got  libstdc++5 and ++b but nomachine comes back with  nxclient depends on libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2; however:
<jjjjjjj>   Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not installed.
<KevinMitnick> Elk
<KevinMitnick> ...
<moonunit> madpilot, how do i view another drive in terminal?
<iceman> anyone got a good sources.list with the extra sources ...
<elkbuntu> what?
<Arafangi1n> RickX: You would have to configure your startup scripts to mount your drive BEFORE the wm starts, and configure symbolic links such that the sessions point to your key.  For example, ~/.gnome (and many others) would have to be a symbolic link to /mnt/usb/session/gnome
<jjjjjjj> ++6 i meant
<bimberi> ubotu tell jjjjjjj about freenx
<RickX> dabaR, where does it install if I am using a LiveCD?
<Arafangi1n> RickX: It would be alot of work.
<ablomen> moonunit: depends on where its mounted ;)
<LjL> jjjjjjj: was that a debian package that you tried to install?
<Madpilot> moonunit: it needs to be mounted
<iceman> i need a sources.list with SeveasPackages in it
<dabaR> RickX: into the ether.
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<elkbuntu> o.O
<moonunit> ive got them it mounted
<moonunit> thats not the problem
<dabaR> RickX: RAM, somewhere, I don't know.
<jjjjjjj> nxclient_1.5.0-141_i386.deb
<Madpilot> anyway, I need to go - real world needs attention
<jrr> okay who else has tried out xgl?  i need the expose key!
<moonunit> i need to navigate to them via terminal
<Arafangi1n> RickX: Alternatively, you could copy from the key at start, in your init scripts, then copy them back at the end, using some sort of cleanup script.
<iceman> !codec
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iceman
<Arafangi1n> RickX: Have you got it mounted manually, or automounted?
<btdown> hey Ubotu, is there a list somewhere of all the ! help topics?
<LjL> jjjjjjj: i don't have that in my repos, so i suppose it could indeed be a debian package
<iceman> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<LjL> jjjjjjj: debian packages aren't necessarily compatible with ubuntu
<dabaR> !helloWorlds
<ubotu> dabaR: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dabaR> btdown: ^
<btdown> Thanks.
<jjjjjjj> i was reading up on freenx and saw the nomachine link
<RickX> Arafangi1n, I don't have anything yet. I am DLing install CDs.
<dyrne> jjjjjjj: best to goto wiki.ubuntu.com and follow instructions there
<iceman> madpilot got a sources list with SeveasPackages available
<btdown> !worksforme
<ubotu> "Works For Me" is not actually useful advice in any way.
<Arafangi1n> RickX: It would require manual editing of all your /etc/gdm scripts, as a minimum.
<moonunit> madpilot, i need to navigate to them via terminal, there already mounted
<btdown> lol..
<jjjjjjj> dyrne:  for freenx ?
<dyrne> jjjjjjj: yes search for freenx walks through installing server and client
<bimberi> jjjjjjj: did you get the /msg from ubotu?  anyway it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<RickX> OK, thanks.
<LjL> jjjjjjj: are you absolutely sure you have the package it complains about installed?
<iceman> !wine
<jjjjjjj> pretty sure...
<OmegaAlpha> how do you find out the amount of memory used by a video card? i need to know it to setup easy ubuntu
<jjjjjjj> ii  libstdc++5     3.3.6-8ubuntu1 The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<jjjjjjj> ii  libstdc++6     4.0.1-4ubuntu9 The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<LjL> jjjjjjj: but that's not the package it complained about, unless i misunderstood you
<dyrne> OmegaAlpha: well lspci -v will give model details and such
<LjL> jjjjjjj: wasn't it complaining about libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ?
<romeo> hello
<jjjjjjj>  Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not installed.
<jjjjjjj>   You mean i have to install an earlier version?
<Hostile> has anyone here gotten the fglrx drivers working in dapper?
<LjL> jjjjjjj: that's not an earlier version, it's just a different package
<moonunit> madpilot, you there, i could really use a hand with this.
<OmegaAlpha> dyrne, ''Memory at f4100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<jjjjjjj> ahhhhhh  thanks dude
<LjL> jjjjjjj: otherwise you wouldn't even have the *choice* of installing it from the current breezy repos
<romeo> does anyone know with what app i should use to install limewire?
<LjL> jjjjjjj: just "sudo aptitude install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"
<LjL> !tell romeo about limewire
<jjjjjjj> I'm going back to windows... my fingers are sore from typing all weekend. :~
<dyrne> OmegaAlpha: see if it show a prefetchable
<jjjjjjj> NOT
<cradek> hi all, can someone help me with my CD burner
<cradek> when I click Write to Disc, it asks me to insert a blank disc, and when I hit OK, it just asks again forever
<OmegaAlpha> dyrne,  Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M] 
<d510> hi gang - trying out ubuntu on a g4 500mhz and not really liking how slow it is. Is there anyway to speed it up? Maybe a guide or something?
<dyrne> OmegaAlpha: thats what you want i believe
<iceman> jjjjjjjj good, winblows my have a lot going for it in it's own way, but it lacks and ties you down...
<OmegaAlpha> dyrne, you wouldnt happen to know what 32M is in Kb do you?
<primoturbo> Is there anyway to remove the ^ from custom menu bar?
<dyrne> OmegaAlpha: 32768
<madSERBIAN> hi can anyone help mi abou ubuntu cd shiping
<madSERBIAN> about
<dyrne> OmegaAlpha: hangon..
<dyrne> OmegaAlpha: should be
<LjL> dyrne, OmegaAlpha: yeah, it is, if you adopt the "binary" convention
<OmegaAlpha> dyrne, k... cause im configuring xserver-xorg and its asking me it
<cradek> does CD burning work for anyone?
<cradek> I know my hardware is good...
<ablomen> cradek: jup works for me
<madSERBIAN> hi can anyone help mi abou ubuntu cd shiping
<jjjjjjj> woo hoo!  thx everyone
<alpha254> works
<asimismo> Anybody here do LVM over software raid?
<asimismo> ...on Breezy?
<Op3r> hello
<fr500> cradek: gnomebaker flawless here
<bimberi> madSERBIAN: just ask, if someone knows they'll answer
<navarone> cradek, no complaints
<cradek> fr500: is that what you get when you click Write to Disc in gnome (nautilus?)
<Op3r> I just got promoted to be a network admin and I told my boss to use ubuntu on our call center but theres a but
<dyrne> cradek: try k3b
<fr500> cradek: no, it's another program
<asimismo> Dang. Gotta run... Be back later!
<cradek> fr500: does nautilus not work for you?
<Op3r> anyone here can help me customizing the ubuntu setup for a call center business?
<navarone> cradek maybe serpentine from nautilus
<jjjjjjj> iceman: my parting with windows has everything to do with vista.  I feel it will only widen the gap between the haves and have nots.
<romeo> is limewire instalable on ubuntu?
<LjL> romeo: ubotu sent you some private messages
<ablomen> cradek: it works but k3b is better
<Op3r> romeo: try emule for linux?
<bimberi> ubotu tell romeo about limewire
<madSERBIAN> i need to know how long does it take to (send) come, i am from Europe, Yugoslavia-Serbia
<wvelez> is there a way to create divx5 movies...i can create xdiv but my dvd player only supports divx...thanks
<madSERBIAN> aproximatly
<wvelez> ubuntu 5.10
<romeo> yes i tried that but i have trouble connecting
<romeo> with emule
<cradek> so nobody uses the default gnome way to burn a cd?
<fr500> cradek: never tried
<LjL> Op3r: don't think i can help you, but out of curiosity, what's required of a computer running in a call center?
<odat> wvelez, use the ubuntu forums
<iceman> jjjjjjj got to agree, i have migrated slowly to linux more and more... now in a 64 bit box, got to go linux  ...
<ablomen> romeo: you can use "alien" to install the limewire.rpm package on their site
<navarone> cradek I do...insert cd-r and follow prompts...?
<wvelez> odat: thank you
<Op3r> LjL: can I private message you?
<dyrne> romeo: did you setup port forwarding?
<LjL> Op3r: sure
<romeo> yes
<cradek> navarone: yeah, I hit OK on that window, and it just comes back right away
<iceman> anyone have a sources list for wine ...
<navarone> cradek what comes back?
<LjL> !tell iceman about wine
<jjjjjjj> well i've installed suse/novell/ubuntu/edubunto about 20 times this weekend for learning.
<tarek> I'm a complete newbie.. can you give me step-by-step instructions on installing skype. I tried installing the debian package available on skype's website and was told it needed libraries which I can't find. Thank You.
<odat> iceman, go to winehq.com
<ablomen> iceman: its on the wine website
<romeo> i know limewire requires java
<cradek> navarone: the same window that says "Insert a rewritable or blank disc"
<cafuego> tarek: Uninstall skype's package and go to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl instead.
<dyrne> romeo: if router has option for dmz server you might try putting ip of your ubuntu box
<jjjjjjj> and testing
<navarone> jjjjjjj, you need help...;)
<odat> romeo, use gtk-gnutella
<bimberi> madSERBIAN: the shipit site says 4-6 weeks
<cradek> navarone: "Please put a CD-R/CD-RW, with at least 439 MiB free, into the drive [Cancel]  [OK] "
<navarone> cradek, and you have disk inserted?
<madSERBIAN> thank you
<tarek> how do I uninstall the skype package
<cradek> navarone: yes
<romeo> ok i ll try that
<Op3r> anyone tried customizing ubuntu install that only hace gnome with firefox and xlite enabled?
<cradek> navarone: in fact inserting it popped up this CD creator window
<ablomen> cradek: just use k3b, that just works
<bimberi> madSERBIAN: yw :)
<navarone> cradek what kinda writer do you have?
<odat> romeo, you need the one from the website the one is the repos is too old
<romeo> but the way i have another puter with windows and i m never on it hardly
<cradek> navarone: HP IDE 8x
<romeo> i love linux
<dyrne> romeo: but for limewire just sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 and then download from lime website
<cradek> ablomen: I don't have any KDE installed.
<IdleOne> cradek:  doesnt matter
<ablomen> cradek: ik installs all you need for you
<navarone> cradek I have had no probs...in fact I was impressed in how seamless it all goes...just put in cd and away you go...
<odat> cradek, all right man :)
<cradek> chris@buster2:~$ sudo cat /proc/ide/hdc/model
<cradek> Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 9100
<fr500> cradek: try gnomebaker it's good
<ablomen> cradek: *it
<romeo> ok
<romeo> i ll be back later
* gnomefreak :)
<jjjjjjj> darnit thunderbirds not starting and my user/pass for the nomachine demo is in there
<navarone> gnomefreak, I made xfce my default manager. I was impressed how fast opera loaded on it...lol
<cradek> trying gnomebaker...
<gnomefreak> navarone: everything is faster in xfce
<odat> cradek, you'll like it
<gnomefreak> i cant wait to get mine back :(
<beena> ubotu thunderbird
<ubotu> rumour has it, thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<adminlaw_> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<IdleOne> hey
<gnomefreak> navarone: you running breezy?
<adminlaw_> just loaded unbunt
<navarone> gnomefreak, yes breezy...and xfce defaults to higher resolution too
<gnomefreak> adminlaw_: anything we can help you with tonight?
<annex> I'm finally upgrading from Hoary to Breezy, should I use the 'Smart Update' feature, or the regular update?  or another method?
<adminlaw_> well first i need to convert to kde
<gnomefreak> annex: you need to use dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> adminlaw_: convert? you can have both on ubuntu
<IdleOne> adminlaw_:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<adminlaw_> thanks
<odat> annex,  i would use the terminal
<odat> adminlaw_, ewww
<gnomefreak> lol
<navarone> gnomefreak, I notice xfce menus are crammed with extra entries as well...interesting how much is left out of gnome menus...lol
<gnomefreak> annex: after changing your sources.list to breezy run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and relax it will be a while
<IdleOne> not to mention xfce is nicer looking
<adminlaw_> i meant to copy your text
<adminlaw_> lol
<adminlaw_> thanks
<gnomefreak> navarone: if you grab the debian menu for gnome everything is in there all text based apps and everything :)
<odat> IdleOne, there is a room called xubuntu
<navarone> IdleOne, I like the theme I had going in gnome but I have same basic one in xfce...except icons are a bit different
<gnomefreak> odat: you found it what may we help you with :)
<adminlaw_> I usually run mandrake
<odat> gnomefreak, ?
<IdleOne> odat:  Ill keep that in mind
<adminlaw_> but this is looking cool
<annex> gnomefreak: cool, basically the instruction for apt-get on here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<navarone> gnomefreak, yeah I have that in xfce and gnome menu
<gnomefreak> odat: this is the xfce room for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> annex: yep that would be it
<odat> gnomefreak, uhm ok
<navarone> adminlaw_, I used 8.1 -10.0 Mandrake and ubuntu and debian package system beats it hands down
<annex> gnomefreak: I already have a breezy CD from a friend.  What is needed so it'll use that when possible to save time/bandwidth?
<IdleOne> navarone:  ever try getting help in #mandriva
<IdleOne> it's impossible
<gnomefreak> annex: you can do a clean install with disk
<gnomefreak> im not so sure how update would go about it with cd
<robbie_> I did apt-get install kdebase but I got this.. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<robbie_>   kdebase: Depends: kappfinder (>= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<navarone> IdleOne, while using Mandrake(s) I was on 56k and almost never able to get modem configured
<robbie_> along with about 15 other dependancies
<annex> gnomefreak: I'd prefer not to do a clean install unless I need to.  I just mean have it use the packages off the CD
<mustard5> gnomefreak, the instructions for doing it via a CD are on the wiki guide
<gnomefreak> robbie_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<robbie_> shouldnt apt go and install the dependancies?
<jjjjjjj> i'm only able to start thunderbird from a terminal
<gnomefreak> robbie_: are you on breezy?
<navarone> IdleOne, I think my disdain for kde megan then too...kppp was the bane of my existance...lol
<robbie_> it said E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<odat> robbie_, i'm soooooo ehhh nm
<IdleOne> navarone:  Ive tried mandrake a few times over the past 5 years and could never get it to do anything I wanted or get any help from users
<iceman> anyone able to help me get wine up, Diablo II " in ubuntu"
<alison> helo?
<gnomefreak> robbie_: the other day someone had same issue his sources.list was mixed
<robbie_> yeah im on breezy
<gnomefreak> robbie_: paste your sources.list on pastebin please
* gnomefreak betting he has cdrom enabled :(
<navarone> IdleOne, on mandrake 10 I had just gotten ethernet card working and tried urpmi update and hosed the whole thing...<s> Windows install too
<robbie_> http://pastebin.com/563636
<gnomefreak> has anyone heard when xfce will be finished being upgraded?
<mustard5> annex, the wiki guide for upgrading to breezy shows the several options for upgrading..one of those is 'via CD'
<navarone> gnomefreak, is xfce for dapper gonna use xgl?
<gnomefreak> robbie_: put a # infront of the cdrom repo and take the # away from the rest that start with deb
<IdleOne> navarone:  never had problems with getting ethernet working . always worked out of the box but I couldnt get any user help and that is the main reason I like ubuntu so much because ppl in here are just great ()
<gnomefreak> navarone: not sure there is no xfce for dapper right now :(
<navarone> IdleOne, agreed
<odat> xfce is really cool but will be great when they get desktop icons
<che> i have a quick newbie question... i have downloaded ubuntu 5.1 and i'm wanting to dual-boot xp and ubuntu on my notebook.  if i pop in my cd and run the install will it configure the dual boot on its own?
<gnomefreak> odat: there is an icon package for it
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubotu> methinks dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<annex> mustard5: okay, people seemed to think going via console was safer... I was hoping for the least number of problems after.  It does look like it suggests that as being equal as a method though
<navarone> odat...i have icons for mounted volumes in xfce...
<tritium> che: you will be given that option, yes
<cradek> che: yes, it will give you the option of setting up dual boot.
<odat> gnomefreak, i'm not talking about rox pinboard or idesk
<Nogimics> Can anyone tell me why when I use putty to connect to my 1 shell filetypes are distinguished by colour codes but not on my ubuntu box when i ssh in with putty?
<odat> gnomefreak, i mean built in
<xhie> hey, does anyone know how to rotate the screen? to portrait mode I mean. I need it to boot up rotated.
<bimberi> che: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<che> thanks everyone.
<gnomefreak> odat: in the repos there is an icon set for xfce as well as fluxbox and blackbox
<navarone> xhie that was officially the strangest request...congrats...;)
<mustard5> annex, its a valid method of doing it.  I would just read the instructions with care and you shouldn't have any issues
<gnomefreak> i had it before they ripped xfce out from under me
<xhie> hehe its a tablet, everything else is working great, just need it to rotate now
<odat> gnomefreak, icons on your desktop?
<gnomefreak> robbie_: let me know when your done changing it
<gnomefreak> odat: yes had
<robbie_> I did it
<gnomefreak> all fixed?
<annex> mustard5: thanks.  the only thing it leaves ambigious is that it asks if I want to do a regular or 'smart' update.  Any suggestions?  The 'smart' way seems to want to upgrade more packages
<cradek> xhie: depending on the video driver, you may be able to rotate X, but you will probably not be able to rotate the text console.
<robbie_> no apt-get install kubuntu-desktop still gives me E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> odat: im missing very important package for xfce right now
<gnomefreak> robbie_: sudo apt-get update
<tritium> robbie_: have you updated your package listing?
<mustard5> annex, I'll just have a look over the wiki guide...
<IdleOne> navarone:  only problem I had with ubuntu is getting java to work and that was when i was still detoxing from windows ( first couple of days were tough )
<IdleOne> heh
<odat> gnomefreak, well you must not understand what i mean cuz i did a search and couldn't find it
<robbie_> root@ubuntu:/home/robbie# apt-get update
<robbie_> Reading package lists... Done
<robbie_> root@ubuntu:/home/robbie# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<robbie_> Reading package lists... Done
<robbie_> Building dependency tree... Done
<robbie_> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: you do know there are debs for java right?
<navarone> IdleOne, I don't sweat that small stuff...;)
<moonunit> how do i go about making a swap partition?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  got it to work after some crying and moaning and reading the wiki properly
<gnomefreak> robbie_: did you take the # away from all the lines that started with deb?
<robbie_> yeah that leaves no uncommented deb lines
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  was to used to just click next syndrom
<amphi> moonunit: do you have a partition for swap?
<gnomefreak> robbie_: kubuntu-desktop is in the main repo
<Op3r> any net admin here?
<moonunit> amphi, no i dont, thats why i asked
<robbie_> I just did a find-next search for dep to make sure I did
<robbie_> *deb
<navarone> IdleOne, Linux mascot is a penguin...windows should be a sheep...<s> <baaa> <s>
<gnomefreak> !info kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  I followed the first method in the wiki
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<mustard5> annex, the only thing I can think is that the 'smart upgrade' is looking to update stuff from the internet...not really sure
<amphi> moonunit: you need to make a partition, and then do sudo mkswap /dev/whatever_it_is
<IdleOne> navarone:  lol thats not a bad idea. send bill an email
<gnomefreak> robbie_: open synaptic and do a search in there for kubuntu-desktop
<mustard5> annex, a number of packages have been upgraded since the CD was first released
<robbie_> theres no repos in sources.list that dont start with deb so uncommenting them all basically gives me a blank sources.list
<amphi> moonunit: you activate it by sudo swapon /dev/whatever
<robbie_> commenting them all I mean
<gnomefreak> robbie_: i didnt want you taking the # away from the comments
<annex> mustard5: cool I think I'll just give the 'smart' one a shot
<moonunit> amphi, i have 3 drives in this computer, the small one has my ubuntu install on it, one is just storage, and the last one is my windoze install
<amphi> moonunit: it can be activated automatically at boot by adding the appropriate entry to /etc/fstab - man 5 fstab has the details
<mustard5> annex, k :)
<robbie_> no no I mean every line that has something on it now has a # after I put a # in front of all the lines starting with deb
<moonunit> i want to do the swap on the neutral drive
<annex> mustard5: thanks for the hand holding ;-)  I just don't wanna meck of my system too bad
<robbie_> giving me a virtual blank sources.list
<moonunit> i have all three mounted
<navarone> IdleOne, I'll do better than that...send him a note along with the ubuntu cd's I have had sent to him...<woot>
<gnomefreak> robbie_: paste the new sources.list please
<mustard5> annex, you know how to get onto irc from command line?
<annex> mustard5: currently am using irssi and screen
<mustard5> annex, that will help if you do strike trouble :)
<IdleOne> navarone:  you didnt send him ubuntu cd's for real?
<navarone> IdleOne, lol...nooo
<IdleOne> lmao we should
<dyrne_> moonunit: maybe easiest to use cfdisk /dev/hd* to make partition
<mustard5> annex, ah ok..you shouldnt have any major issues
<navarone> IdleOne, he can afford a stamp...;)
<mustard5> annex, just pop in here if you do
<moonunit> cfdisk?
<annex> mustard5: when I installed debian back in the day and the release was buggy causing X not to work irssi saved my life ;-)
<robbie_> its here http://pastebin.com/563650
<mustard5> annex, :)
<IdleOne> navarone:  didnt cost me anything to get the cd's and they sent 6
<dyrne_> moonunit: sudo cfdisk /dev/whateverharddrive will open cfdisk displaying paritions and will let you add or del more
<FlannelKing> If I wanted my ubuntu box to have a static IP (on my home network), I'd just set it at the config screen, is there anything else I have to do, router wise or anything?
<moonunit> dyrne, PM me if you can
<navarone> IdleOne, I dl'ed my iso
<gnomefreak> robbie_: take the # away from the repos that start with word deb you have 0 repos enabled right now you cant even get updates
<dyrne_> moonunit: then follow previous instructions on making partitiion swap
<moonunit> dyrne, i dont know the names of my drives
<robbie_> what about the line that has cdrom in it?
<IdleOne> navarone:  I figured if I can get them free why not ()
<moonunit> nor do i know how to navigate to them from terminal, which would help alot
<dyrne_> moonunit: sudo fdisk -l will list them
<jjjjjjj> bye everyone... going for some sunshine
<Mordof> how would i put a panel object to wine an exe in opengl mode?
<gnomefreak> robbie_: take the # away from lines 5,6,10,11,20,21,30,31,33,35,36
<dyrne_> moonunit: cfdisk /dev/hda or hdb etc.
<robbie_> all done, doing apt-get update now
<gnomefreak> robbie those are the line numbers in pastebin that you need to remove the # from
<moonunit> k
* navarone goes for tea
<gnomefreak> crap :(
<gnomefreak> robbie_: let me know if it errors
<robbie_> I deleted the cdrom line alltogether
<robbie_> ok
<gnomefreak> not sure if the backports need multiverse
<mustard5> robbie_, the CD rom line is not absolutely necessary, so thats fine...the same packages on the CD are online as well
* robbie_ will save the cd in case of catastrophie
<IdleOne> robbie_:  good idea
<gnomefreak> robbie_: apt was looking on cdrom for kubuntu-desktop and its not on disk thats what was wrong now that you have enabled all the other repos you will get kubuntu-desktop
<robbie_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) .. I got that, I think the little taskbar  update thing  in gonme is interfering with it
<robbie_> ill shut it down
<mustard5> robbie_, I'd let it do its thing first
<gnomefreak> robbie_: close synaptic if its open
<moonunit> dyrne, how do i tell which is my windows install?
<dyrne_> moonunit: it will prob show up as ntfs under the System colum
<moonunit> well haha
<moonunit> my linux one is whateverthehell format
<moonunit> and the other two are FAT32
* gnomefreak brb gsmoke
<iceman> anyone able to help me get wine to run Diablo II
<IdleOne> whateverthehell format is that new?
<bimberi> wow, smoke for gnome?
<IdleOne> bimberi:  its a new theme lol
<xhie> wine will run diablo II?
<bimberi> IdleOne: lol
<moonunit> dyrne, my linux one i know, the other two are both fat32
<Fackamato> how can I find out what has changed in a package of an upgrade?
<fr500> iceman: most likely wont work, try cedega
<xhie> 90% of the time the most I can get wine to do is give me a welcome  screen for games...
<bimberi> Fackamato: the release notes
<tritium> Fackamato: read the changelog.Debian.gz in its /usr/share/doc/<packagename> dir
<elijah> chon
<goodtimes> why would installing gentoo work fine but when I install ubuntu I get a grub error 17? both are using grub
<Fackamato> thanks
<dyrne_> moonunit: well if youre not sure you could mount them. theyre prob already mounted under your /media/ directory
* bimberi takes note of tritium's far superior answer :)
<moonunit> dyrne, there mounted, i can view and store files from them
<Mordof> heh, cedega is a laugh
<tritium> bimberi: yours is fine too ;)
<dyrne_> moonunit: is there any freespace on them? not part of the partition
<gnomefreak> ok night all i got to get up at 5 :(
<fr500> Mordof: works fine for me
<moonunit> no.
<Mordof> fr500, for what games?
<IdleOne> night gnomefreak
<bimberi> tritium: :)
<xhie> anyways, does anyone know what I have to change in xorg.conf to get it to boot X rotated in portrait mode? or point me somewhere that has instructions? I looked I swere I did, cant find it
<mustard5> Mordof, I can run Homeworld 2 and Railroad Tycoon 3 via cedega...for Medieval Total War I boot up in win98se
<dyrne_> moonunit: ach sorry its 8:00 and im free good luck :)
<fr500> Mordof: Counter Strike :p
<fr500> Mordof: diablo works fine too
<Mordof> fr500, thats an opengl game, no kidding
<Mordof> mustard5, yeah... understandable
<Mordof> all of my games.. out of all of em, the only one that is playable in cedega is warcraft 3
<Mordof> which works perfect in wine anyway
<Mordof> xpand rally, need for speed underground 1 and 2, halo, painkiller...
<mcmillen> is there a way of running fsck "slowly"? i have a raid card that seems to crash when too much load is put on it... but i'd like to fsck the drives before replacing it, if possible
<mustard5> Mordof, has the 'unofficial wiki' given you any hints?
<Mordof> mustard5, nah, i dont bother with that when dealing with pay to play products. if it doesn't work on install, its not worth it
<mustard5> Mordof, they often show what settings will work with different games anyway :)
<Mordof> imo cedega shouldnt be charging anything right now, im running an nvidia 6800 xt and i cant even play need for speed underground on lowest graphis
<Mordof> mustard5, ahh i see
<Mordof> mustard5, now i have the not-so-fun task of backing up my 28gb home directory and formatting to get windows xp back on so i can play some games :P
<mustard5> Mordof, reinstalling windows will destroy grub too :)
<mustard5> Mordof, so that should be fun if you are still going to be dual booting
<Mordof> mustard5, which is why im formatting completely and reinstalling ubuntu
<newbiesszz> has anyone installed evolution 2.4.2
<mustard5> Mordof, ah ok..I see now
<Op3r> fdisk /mbr can destroy grub
<Mordof> mustard5, very easy that way :)
<matt_> hi... I have a question about getting perl and cgi going on ubuntu/debian
<mustard5> Mordof, hehe yeah..I've done it the 'hard way', but its not easy to explain how its done
<Mordof> mustard5, heh.. hrmm.. is there actually a virtual pc thing that i could use to install a copy of windows xp on and run games from inside that?
<Mordof> i know i could do that in windows anyway
<dekela> any good links to start customizing my flight 4 installation?
<mustard5> Mordof, its rings a bell..but I don't know the details
<Mordof> k
<Mordof> mustard5, how hard is it to change the /home dir?
<matt_> if I just install "libcgi-perl" and put my cgi scripts in "/usr/lib/cgi-bin" will I be all set to run cgi scripts?
<Mordof> im so mad at myself.. i put my /home dir on my 80gb instead of on my 250gb, and my linux install on the 250
<jetscreamer> change it
<Jivenix> hey i think i found a bug in bash
<jetscreamer> boot a live cd and tar em up
<Jivenix> if i "more somefile.png"
<Jivenix> and "q" in the middle of it
<Jivenix> all text following is garbled
<Mordof> jetscreamer, that to me?
<Jivenix> strange, ascii chars
<thelsdj> Jivenix: type 'reset'
<jetscreamer> sure
<Mordof> :|
<Jivenix> that worked
<Jivenix> what was that all about?
<thelsdj> :)
<jetscreamer> or just reinstall, won't take long
<thelsdj> viewing binary data on terminal messes it up
<Jivenix> ah
<Mordof> jetscreamer, i was thinking more along the lines of resizing the partition that ubuntu is on to like 40gb, and then making the rest my /home partition
<randabis> howdy fella
<jetscreamer> dpkg --get-selections >whatyouinstalledsofar.txt
<randabis> s
<thelsdj> its not meant to display all possible characters
<jetscreamer> dpkg --set-selections < whatyouinstalledsofar.txt
<jetscreamer> after
<FlannelKing> If I wanted my ubuntu box to have a static IP (on my home network), I'd just set it at the config screen, is there anything else I have to do, router wise or anything?
<mustard5> Mordof, it should be as easy as changing the 'mount point' if you have a seperate partition for /home  I would think
<navarone> Mordof how big a drive?
<Mordof> mustard5, yeah my /home is seperate
<Mordof> navarone, im running a 250gb and an 80gb, i want my 250gb partition (holding ubuntu) sized to about 40-60gb, and the rest made for my /home
<Mordof> navarone, but im hoping i can do this without reinstalling ubuntu
<randabis> I'm testing out the new Dapper Flight 4 (currently using Windows atm) and have run into a small wireless networking problem
<navarone> Mordof you can resize partitions in gparted
<Mordof> navarone, on the same partition ubuntu is running on?
<vaquero> how do you get rid of the SPLASH screen on boot up?  In RedHat you boot into INIT 3 as oppose to INIT 5 (i think) - so how do we do it in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<navarone> Mordof but you should really use a live cd...partition has to be unmounted to resize
<mustard5> Mordof, a liveCD would do the trick perhaps
<Mordof> navarone, whats the smallest liveCD i can get?
<randabis> I have a broadcom 4318 chipset integrated into the laptop I'm using and Dapper Flight 4 detected it on install and even downloaded a few updates
<randabis> The problem is the network is not working on the completed install
<bimberi> FlannelKing: nope, just make sure the fixed address is in the network range recognised by the router (eg. 192.168.1.NN) and you should be fine
<RockyBurt> randabis: but doesn't the broadcom 4318 chipset require ndiswrapper ?
<FlannelKing> bimberi, thanks
<Mordof> mustard5, cool.. how do i then change my /home dir partition once its all resized?
<randabis> The card is still detected (but is eth0 not wlan0 like it normally would be)
<bimberi> FlannelKing: yw :)
<navarone> Mordof it is possible to use ubuntu install cd to resize as well i think...you do resizing of existing partition and then abort install when changes are written...
<alpha254> navarone, i've done that before and it works well :)
<randabis> RockyBurt apparently not in dapper flight 4 it was detected during the install, and it had me set up an essid, etc
<newbiesszz> does anyone have a deb version of evolution 2.4.2
<navarone> alpha254,  :)
<cafuego> randabis: wlan0 would be a from ndiswrapper or somesuch; eth0 means thwe actual kernel detected it.
<Mordof> navarone, ok, ill try that
<Mordof> thanks
<IdleOne> !evolution
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<RockyBurt> randabis: did you upgrade from breezy? or do a fresh install?
<navarone> Mordof you just have to scroll down to see abort install option in install menu
<randabis> cafuego: oh, okay
<mustard5> Mordof, I'm not very experienced with partitioning.   I worry a lot whenever I do it. :)
<randabis> RockyBurt: fresh install from the Flight 4 64-bit CD
<navarone> mustard5, I do as well...but backupd make me less nervous...,s>
<RockyBurt> i wonder if an upgrade from breezy is possible
<Discipulus> Increasing the the client's receive buffer (31.0 KB) will improve performance <~~~ How do I do this?
<LinuxJones> randabis, mine was auto detected too
<randabis> LinuxJones does it work?
<vaquero> how do you get rid of the SPLASH screen on boot up?  In RedHat you boot into INIT 3 as oppose to INIT 5 (i think) - so how do we do it in Ubuntu?
<Mordof> mustard5, heh, ive done it a bit, just never with linux.. brb while i partition
<Mordof> navarone, whats backupd?
<randabis> Mine won't work...it keeps telling me "network is down" when I try dhclient
<navarone> backups
<fr500> vaquero: f2 i think
<Mordof> how does that work
<vaquero> f2?
<LinuxJones> randabis, It has no problem starting up but I don't have a wireless router
<Xenguy> vaquero: rcconf, de-activate gdm, that's it
<mustard5> Mordof, you can tar your /home...in a tar.gz file btw
<vaquero> Fr500 is that like init?
<randabis> LinuxJones oh okay
<navarone> Mordof I mean bacjking up data before resizing
<bimberi> cafuego: onya, that one had mystifed me to some extent too (my IPW2100 is eth0)
<vaquero> Xenguy ok - let me try is
<Xenguy> vaquero: you may have to install rcconf
<Mordof> mustard5, yeah but that wont do me any good if i cant burn it onto a dvd will it?
<Mordof> navarone, oh ok
<Discipulus> Increasing the the client's receive buffer (31.0 KB) will improve performance <~~~ How do I do this?
<vaquero> let me google rcconf
<vaquero> thanks Xenguy
<Xenguy> vaquero: apt-cache show rcconf
<Xenguy> vaquero: yw
<LinuxJones> randabis, I just got an Aspire 5002 wxga is so nice :)
<mustard5> Mordof, yeah..you would need some external storage device
<mcmillen> is there a way of marking a filesystem clean, even if it's not (yes, i know that's ing an ext2 filesystem clean
<mcmillen> oopsie :)
<Xenguy> vaquero: or you can do command-line 'update-rc.d' (man update-rc.d)
<mustard5> Mordof, cross your fingers and hope for the best? :P hehehe
<_jason> vaquero: system > admin > services should let you deactivate gdm as well
<randabis> Well, like I said, during the install the network was apparently working...dhclient pulled up an IP, and it downloaded updates to certain packages during the install. When the install was complete, and I got into gnome, the network is not working, and tinkering with the included networking config program is not producing any results
<Xenguy> _jason: good point
<randabis> LinuxJones nice; I have a Gateway MX6421...15in widescreen rocks
<Mordof> mustard5, lol
<LinuxJones> randabis, you mean the wireless card ?
<Mordof> mustard5, my /home is on a seperate hard drive entirely, so if i dont touch that drive it wont be a problem... that is, until i try to send it to another partition
<mustard5> Mordof, ah ok...
<randabis> LinuxJones my problem is with the wireless card, the gateway thing there is the laptop model
<Mordof> question for anyone: how would i go about moving my /home from one harddrive to another without reinstalling ubuntu?
<vaquero> _jason - ur right - I used rcconf anyway - didn't read ur comment
<vaquero> thanks!
<jetscreamer> just /home ? cp -a
<_jason> vaquero: good to know too
<Xenguy> Mordof: just migrate and possibly edit /etc/fstab AFAICT
<jetscreamer> then edit fstab
<LinuxJones> randabis, you have to modprobe the broadcom driver, I just put it in /etc/modules so it get's loaded at every boot.
<sethk> Mordof, why would that require you to reinstall?
<Mordof> sethk, cause i dont know how to do that
<sethk> Mordof, I can't think of a way to do it that _would_ require you to reinstall
<hunterp> poontang
<tecs> hi after upgrading last night using update manager.....and successfully installing upgrades.... this morning just now my computer when grub booted....windows is gone from the menu
<jetscreamer> moving both the installation and the /home, switching them, would be easy also
<Mordof> jetscreamer, yeah but.. in the filesystem its all in there
<randabis> LinuxJones I could try that...it is apparently already detected though since it is assigned an interface...eth0
<sethk> Mordof, just create the new space with some other name, copy all the data from /home into it, rename /home to something else, create an empty /home, and mount the new space on it
<Mordof> jetscreamer, wait, i could SWITCH the installation and the home onto the same partitions???
<randabis> ifconfig only shows lo, but if you do ifconfig eth0, it shows the broadcomm wireless
<jetscreamer> yes you could do that also
<Mordof> how!?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mordof about partitionhome
<Mordof> that would be the best!
<sethk> Mordof, so you might, say, create a directory /usr2, then mount your new space there, and do cp -av /home/. /usr2/.
<sethk> Mordof, then you rename the /home directory
<LinuxJones> randabis, The module wasn't loaded for me after initial install that's what I did to make it work.
<jetscreamer> unmount /home, mount it somewhere else, then cp -a /mnt/oldhome /home
<sethk> Mordof, then you di mkdir /home
<sethk> Mordof, then you umount /usr2, and mount that same space on /home
<LinuxJones> randabis, do lsmod to see if it's loaded already
<sethk> Mordof, makes no difference whether home is currently a separate partition.
<randabis> LinuxJones I'll go try that...I wish I could do it within windows...:p that would be nice.
<mister_roboto> does anyone here run dapper on vmware, or have you tried?
* jetscreamer notes that everybody is probably basically saying the same thing to Mordof 
<sethk> Mordof, you will also have to correct /etc/fstab to reflect the change
<sethk> jetscreamer, sure, slight variations on the same theme
<Mordof> jetscreamer, yeah but you're all saying it different and im getting so damn confused :S
* jetscreamer backs off
<randabis> anyway, brb
<randabis> gotta boot into dapper
<Mordof> jetscreamer, yours made the most sense to me :P lol
<mustard5> Mordof, maybe you can drag someone off to another channel to walk through it step by step :)
<sethk> Mordof, then try what he told you.
<sethk> Mordof, it's actually easier to do than to explain
<Mordof> sethk, i see
<keithhhhhhhhh> I just had a problem partitioning my HD to install ubuntu..
<keithhhhhhhhh> What is RAID?
<mustard5> Mordof, I reckon I could do it from the sounds of it
<jetscreamer> Mordof: most important thing to remember is that never erase anything untill you KNOW it works
<corvax> ifyou dont know what raid is you dont have it
<jetscreamer> !raid
<ubotu> [raid]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<sinaduel> hey guys, how do i enable the universal database in synaptic .. i just installed and for some reason there is no updates , and when i go to upgrade to kubuntu via synaptic i search and it dosent show up ?
<mustard5> Mordof, you want to go to #kubuntu-offtopic and we can give it go?
<Mordof> ill be in channel.... #switchparts      if someone wants to come help me, thatd be awesome
<sethk> damn, I can't remember which machine I installed the tftp server on.
<mustard5> Mordof, ok #switchparts gotcha :)
<keithhhhhhhhh> great hehe
<keithhhhhhhhh> I guess Ill try again
<Gunner112k> Hello, my ubuntu install won't even boot
<sinaduel> hey guys, how do i enable the universal database in synaptic .. i just installed and for some reason there is no updates , and when i go to upgrade to kubuntu via synaptic i search and it dosent show up ?
<Gunner112k> after installing a couple packages, specificly grub and lilo
<LinuxJones> Gunner112k, you installed lilo ?
<Gunner112k> I tried
<Gunner112k> uninstalled afterwards
<Gunner112k> then reinstalled grub
<sinaduel> can someone please help ???
<Gunner112k> I'm typing from the emergency session
<mcquaid> hello, i'm having some stability issues with mplayer plugin, and  I wanted to compile from source
<sethk> sinaduel, you need the repository list?
<mcquaid> when i install the ubuntu packages it works with epiphany and firefox
<LinuxJones> Gunner112k, what errors are you getting ?
<mcquaid> how do i ensure it works with any mozilla based browser when compiling?
<Gunner112k> I would like to know but I can't copy-paste the log
<Gunner112k> or so I think
<sethk> Gunner112k, put it on a paste bot
<mcquaid> i thought i'd need firefox dev pkg, but do i need both? the epiphany dev pkg in addition
<Gunner112k> x-session the file was, I think
<Xnos> can i restore the temp folder?... i reboot the pc and all has gone
<sinaduel> sethk: when i click on repositorys th cd is the only thing that shows up
<sethk> Gunner112k, x-session has nothing to do with grub
<Ubeyguy___> is there a repository that has gmake and apche and mysql i can add?
<sethk> sinaduel, not sure how that happened, but you'll have to add the other repositories to the list
<Infohawk> I had a messed up install, installing to usb-hdd. I didn't create any users. How do I get root privileges?
<Gunner112k> well that thing is messing up my ubuntu install
<sethk> Infohawk, you'll have to boot a rescue cd and either do a chroot, or set the root password temporarily to blank
<Gunner112k> I log in and I got a window that says "your session lasted less than 10 seconds"
<tecs> hi, after upgrading yesterday my windows is now gone from my grub menu. i upgraded using upgrade mangaer and upgraded all the avail;able upgrades for my packages
<zebraFusion> how do you rename files in terminal?
<sethk> Gunner112k, try a non-graphical install
<sethk> zebraFusion, mv
<fr500> zebraFusion: rename
<zebraFusion> fr500, thanks
<fr500> zebraFusion: but mv works too
<fr500> zebraFusion: mv filename newfilename
<zebraFusion> fr500, ah, thanks.
<sethk> rename is something different
<Ubeyguy___> ?
<corvax> n curses is not really graphical
<Ubeyguy___> anyone?
<corvax> heh
<Infohawk> Is it possible to install with something even simpler than ncurses?
<seth> hi
<Fackamato> anyone tried initng?
<Fackamato> gonna give it a try now
<seth> not sure
<_jason> Ubeyguy___: tell Ubeyguy___ about lamp
<bimberi> Ubeyguy: apache and mysql are in ubuntu's main repository.  gmake? do you mean GNU make - that's just called 'make'
<_jason> Ubeyguy___: install build-essential to get make
<seth> ok maajor geek fest bye
<Ubeyguy___> thank you
<sethk> Ubeyguy, the search function in synaptic is good for finding things like that
<beerockxs> I'm using Xinerama with 2 screens, how can I set on which screen my apps start by default?
<sethk> beerockxs, that's a window manager function.  I know how to do it in kde but not in gnome
* navarone goes for the night
<navarone> cya folks
* Dr_Willis seconds what sethk  just said.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<burden> Im a bit of a linux newb, im having trouble getting my music to play, apparently I dont have "decoders"
<sethk> ah, I can't find the tftp server in new york because I installed it in seattle.  Dumb program.
<OmegaAlpha> g'evening/morning, i know this is common and i should know how to do this already...
<_jason> burden: mp3?
<burden> correct
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea where to set that in gnome?
<_jason> ubotu: tell burden about mp3
<OmegaAlpha> i installed easy ubuntu and i guess it didnt install the java plugin.. but i need to install a java runtime plugin for firefox to play this game called RUNE.. i tried on firefox with its autoinstall but didnt work
<_jason> beerockxs: you can use devilspie to tell windows where on the screen to open, don't know if when using two screens the second one just continues the x-values of the screen... if so then you could use devilspie
<_jason> ubotu: tell OmegaAlpha about java
<burden> Thank you!
<randabis> I'm back
<beerockxs> is there an option to get the show desktop applet to work per screen?
<PMantis> Does anyone know where apt stores its list of installed packages?
<odat> beerockxs, per screen?
<randabis> I had no luck with the modprobe bcm43xx suggestion. As I said earlier, the device is already detected and it has been assigned an interface eth0
<mikeo1> 5 min till my dapper 4 finishes
<beerockxs> odat: I'm using Xinerama
<zebraFusion> is there such a command as "cdup"
<sethk> PMantis, I think /etc/apt
<zebraFusion> to move back one directory
<mateon> zebraFusion: cd ..
<mikeo1> anyone here running dapper 4 with xgl?
<zebraFusion> Thanks, mateon
<randabis> the problem is that the networking as a whole is down apparently...if you do ifconfig, the only thing that shows up is lo, the loopback device
<Dr_Willis> mikeo1,  i was - and i advise.. dont try it. :P
<zebraFusion> mikeol: I got it to work on my laptop but could not on my desktop.
<mateon> PMantis: it is propably somewhere in /var. why do you want to know that?
<Ubeyguy___> _jason: what do i type to install build-essentials
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, thanks... btw i got errors when doing that setup install... about broken packages... does that mean some things didnt install?
<randabis> however, if you do ifconfig -a, all devices are shown, including the wireless, eth0
<roostishaw> Anyone.... does gtkWifi support WPA?
<_jason> Ubeyguy___: use synaptic or 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<PMantis> mateon, Something was goofed up with a few packages, and every time I update anything, it spits out errors about files not existing.
<chon> elijah : t'es l?
<sethk> randabis, it would be very unusual for the wireless to be eth0
<taylor_> can anyone tell me how to get my yamaha speakers to quit sounding like poop these are supposed to be good speakers but the subwoofer doesnt sound right do i need a special driver to get it to sound right
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: what setup install?
<PMantis> mateon, if I can tell apt that webmin is (no longer) installed, it'll stop trying to remove it.
* mikeo1 will try it anyway
<randabis> if you use the gnome network setup utility, it shows that eth0 is not active...I click the activate button, and it activates eth0, but I still can't connect and it is still not shown in the ifconfig
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, when you first run EasyUbuntu after installation. You get to check what you want installed...
<mikeo1> tried to go from the previous stable one to dapper before, but it killed my bootloader
<mikeo1> when i did the kernel upgrade
<Ubeyguy___> ?
<mikeo1> so will just try to install dapper 4 then do xgl
<randabis> sethk why? cafuego says otherwise since it is a wireless card that is supported by a kernel driver
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: if it didn't work you should file a bug and inform developers
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: what errors did you get?
<PMantis> mateon, Any clue there?
<mikeo1> are there any programs to make use of the extra buttons on my logitech mouse?
<taylor_> can anyone tell me how to get my yamaha speakers to quit sounding like poop these are supposed to be good speakers but the subwoofer doesnt sound right do i need a special driver to get it to sound right
<sethk> randabis, I have five machines with similar configurations, and the wireless is never eth0.  It has a different name.  The wired interface is eth0
<Gunner112k> that was in my x-session.errors:
<_jason> mikeo1: what mouse exactly?
<sethk> randabis, even if I turn the wired interface off, the wireless is still never eth0.
<randabis> Anyway, if you do dhclient, it sends a dhcp request to eth0, but it replies "network is down"
<sethk> randabis, that's why I said it seems unusual.  Not impossible, of course,
<Ubeyguy___>  tell Ubeyguy___ about lamp
<mikeo1> logitech mx310
<Ubeyguy___> tell Ubeyguy___ about lamp
<_jason> Ubeyguy___: tell mikeo1 about logitech
<mateon> PMantis: hrm, you should be able to find such info in http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ or in the dpkg manpage
<_jason> Ubeyguy___: tell Ubeyguy___ about lamp
<_jason> argh...
<Ubeyguy___> lol
<Mordof> lol
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikeo1 about logitech
<randabis> sethk I read that this particular driver (bcm43xx) assigns it to an eth interface for some reason
<mateon> PMantis: the former suggests apt-get -f install or dpkg --configure -a
<_jason> ubotu: tell Ubeyguy___ about lamp
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, let me run it again so it brings them up and i can copy them to paste bin.. i think its probs with repositories.. but i never had a prob with my reposits. i did the apt-get update toobefore and after
<mikeo1> want to make hte extra buttons control xmms
<mikeo1> :D
<jetscreamer> man xkbmodmap maybe
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, well i just tried installing the java pluggin and i think i got similiar errors with that too
<PMantis> mateon, Heh, apt says, "webmin is already the newest version", but it's not even installed. :)
<dabaR> ya...
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: pastebin them
<dabaR> the apt never lies
<mateon> PMantis: try apt-get -f install webmin
<dabaR> PMantis: aptitude search webmin
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8915
<dabaR> does it have two ii's beside it?
<PMantis> mateon, That's what I just did.
<PMantis> dabaR, I'll try that
<dabaR> you better
<Ubeyguy_> _jason: sorry
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: 'sudo apt-get update'
<mateon> PMantis: well then, how about apt-get -f --purge remove webmin ?
<Ubeyguy_> can you please tell me what to type?
<_jason> Ubeyguy_: for?
<randabis> hmmm
<randabis> I wish I could figure this out
<Ubeyguy_> _jason: i did sudo apt-get lamp
<Ubeyguy_> says it cant find it
<randabis> the wifi worked during the installation of dapper flight 4...
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, yeah my bad i did the sudo command...
<mateon> !lamp
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_jason> ubotu: tell Ubeyguy_ about lamp
<_jason> Ubeyguy_: read what ubotu sent you
<braniff> apt-get install myass
<dabaR> _jason: if you sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, and then decide you do not like it, so you sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, it will remove all packages that you installed with kubuntu-desktop, the dependencies. sudo apt-get will not do that. thus, for normal everyday package management, aptitude is preferred for users.
<LjL> dabaR: definitely
<dabaR> LjL: thanks for the factoids/
<Mordof> dabaR, ive had troubles with that, im now officially using aptitude
<_jason> dabaR: ah very good point.  I was definitely annoyed with apt-get when i was in that situation
<dabaR> _jason: a reply on a few days back...
<Mordof> dabaR, i actually have done that very same thing.. lmao
<dabaR> a follow up if you will
<PMantis> mateon, Results of --purge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8916
<PMantis> mateon, Error. :(
<Ubeyguy> sorry my internet is killing me
<Ubeyguy> jason did you answer me"??
<dabaR> PMantis: did that show you the two ii beside it? the aptitude search webmin?
<aldren> 10:54PM <braniff> apt-get install myass
<aldren> hahaha
<TokenBad> what is command to update the db for locate?
<_jason> dabaR: I have been trying to use aptitude, one thing that I can't find is something similar to policy with apt-cache, show works but gives too much info
<LjL> TokenBad: updatedb
<_jason> Ubeyguy: did you get a private emssage from ubotu?
<braniff> heh
<TokenBad> LjL, thanks
<Ubeyguy> yes thank you i will read up
<LjL> _jason: why bother? just use apt-cache
<aldren> braniff, like a apt-get moo
<LjL> _jason: i use apt-cache to search for packages (and show them, etc), and aptitude to actually install and remove
<dabaR> _jason: I still use apt-get for some things, but for normal installing of things, especially if they have deps, I was taught to use sudo. by crimsun, incidentally.
<aldren> braniff, did you see it ?
<PMantis> mateon, Even after error is seems it did purge it.
<PMantis> dabaR, It did, but now it does not.
<mateon> dabaR: I remember aptitude wanting to remove some packages installed by some other front-end to apt (synaptics perhaps?) else hapily stating that they are no longer necessary
<PMantis> dabaR, I think mateon is on to something.
<dabaR> PMantis: the ii m,eans it is insatlled.
<_jason> LjL: right, just curious if aptitude had something similar
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, heres the errors for EasyUbuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8917
<dabaR> mateon: aptitude will remove unused packages too.
<braniff> E: Couldn't find package myass -- DOH!
<mateon> dabaR: hm, but the packages in question *were used*
<purpleidea> would someone be able to direct me to where i could find out how to get the smp kernel working on an inspiron9400 duo 2.0ghz?
<aldren> hahaha
<mateon> PMantis: hrm, so it's ok now?
<PMantis> dabaR, Yes, but it actually was *not* installed. whenever I ran an update on another package, it would complain about missing webmin files. I couldn't remove it because of errors, nor installed it (because apt said it was already installed).
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: sudo apt-get update
<zeecko> hola
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, when do you switch from using apt-get install and sudo apt-get install?
<dabaR> mateon: that is one reason I do not like aptitude. for example, if you use it to install ubuntu-desktop, which can safely be removed, and you try to remove it with aptitude, it will remove all of its deps.
<PMantis> mateon, almost... dependency issues with webmin-*
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, i just always used sudo.. didnt think there was a difference
<PMantis> mateon, I'll update you in a sec.
<mustard5> purpleidea, I remember reading a quite comprehensive thread on the ubuntuforums on the subject...I'll have a look for it
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: Sorry, I do not get the point of your q. after I had to manually remove xfce.
<purpleidea> mustard5: i would appreciate it :)
<zeecko> hi
<Mordof> dabaR, he means whats the difference when using sudo and when not using it, and when is it appropriate to use either of the two
<dabaR> Mordof: the difference is it will not work without sudo
<moonunit> how can i navigate to another (mounted) HDD in my computer from terminal?
<Mordof> dabaR, oh so you cant use it at all without it? k
<dabaR> cause only root can install things
<Mordof> k, thats what it hought
<Mordof> i thought*(
<LjL> ubotu, tell mordof about sudo
<dabaR> unless you are root, which you are not in ubuntu by default
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, i get an error at the end of doing sudo apt-get update...
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: pastebin
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: post your error and sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LjL> Mordof: but that's a *good* thing. it won't let you (or your programs) mess with your system unless you *clearly* specify so
<dabaR> Did you guys know I'm just a stupid kid?
<dabaR> Hey, sorry. that was my gf.
<PMantis> mateon, Ok, webmin is now installed (and apt knows about it)
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8918
* dabaR pretends he has a gf
<LjL> heh
<romeo> beep media player is my choice for ogg vorbis amd shoutcast streams
<Gunner112k> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<Gunner112k> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "kevin"
<Gunner112k> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Gunner112k> _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<Gunner112k> _IceTransmkdir: ERROR: euid != 0,directory /dev/X will not be created.
<Gunner112k> _IceTransmkdir: ERROR: Cannot create /dev/X
<moonunit> ive got a problem, i need to mount my other two drives under /dev
<Gunner112k> _IceTransPTSOpenServer: mkdir(/dev/X) failed, errno = 13
<Gunner112k> _IceTransOpen: transport open failed for pts/Gunner112k:
<dabaR> yay!
<Gunner112k> _IceTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for pts
<dabaR> wooo!!
<Gunner112k> _IceTransISCOpenServer: Protocol is not supported by a ISC connection
<OmegaAlpha> gunner pastebin!
<_jason> ubotu: tell Gunner112k about pastebin
<Gunner112k> _IceTransOpen: transport open failed for isc/Gunner112k:
<LjL> Gunner112k: please look at the topic. it mentions a pastebin ;)
<PMantis> mateon, Thank you much!   I have one additional problem with a package. Since you're familiar I would appreciate guidance. I'll paste.
<mateon> PMantis: that's good, right? Off to have a smoke
<Gunner112k> _IceTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for isc
<dabaR> pastewave
<Gunner112k> _IceTransSCOOpenServer: Protocol is not supported by a SCO connection
<Gunner112k> _IceTransOpen: transport open failed for sco/Gunner112k:
<Gunner112k> _IceTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for sco
<Gunner112k> ** (gnome-session:8070): WARNING **: Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/kevin/.ICEauthority
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<moonunit> _jason, got a minute?
<dabaR> ride the pastewave
<Gunner112k> and what if I don't know what a pastebin is?
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, ok
<mateon> PMantis: ok, I'll wait with that cigarette
<LjL> Gunner112k: a bin which lets you paste things on?
<dabaR> you ask the bot
<_jason> moonunit: actually I'm kind of tired, I'm just gonna finish helping OmegaAlpha and then I'm out, just ask the channel
<dabaR> Gunner112k: ^
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Gunner112k about pastebin
<moonunit> _jason, right
<LjL> Gunner112k: you know, as you can see the channel here's quite busy, and it's more than a little annoying if people paste hundreds of lines of text ;)
<moonunit> i need to mount my drives under /dev, any ideas?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Gunner112k about xhangs
<dabaR> the channel is crazy last few days.
<PMantis> mateon, Ok, 2 errors here, but I don't care about the sun java one.
<PMantis> mateon, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8919
<PMantis> mateon, slapd is installed, and working, since I'm activelt using it for authentication.
<PMantis> mateon, but apt still thinks it needs setting up.
<mustard5> purpleidea, just curious what steps you have taken so far
<mikeo1> can dapper 4 be run from an ext2 partition?
<moonunit> i need to mount some drives under /dev, anyone who wants to help?
<dabaR> dapper 4?
<intelikey> hmmm it seems that this 'new and improved' bx has not got some of the features that it had before they improved it....  anyone know how to turn version reply off in bx nowadays ?    it used to be [del]    now it seems that that only deletes chars....
<mikeo1> dapper flight 4 that was just released
<dabaR> mikeo1: it may work, or it may not, right?
<mustard5> purpleidea, are you having trouble installing a kernel from synaptic?  Or have you not tried synaptic yet? or some other issue?
<mikeo1> yeah i guess lol
<Protocol1> IE sucks im going back to IE
<Protocol1> Firefox*
<dabaR> awwww
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8920 my source list
<amphi> moonunit: what are you trying to do?
<mister_roboto> Protocol1: sucks how?
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: and the error?
* bimberi wonders whick IE to replace with Firefox :)
<bimberi> *which
<corvax> he likes active x and dcom
<mateon> PMantis: hmmm, how about moving /var/backups/o=switzerny,c=org-2.1.30-3ubuntu3.1.ldapdb out of dpkg's way?
<corvax> security holes
<purpleidea> mustard5: well i'm thinking it's not hardware related b/c smp works "out of the box" in fedora 4, smp starts to boot, and right before gdm loads it stays with the cursor in "hourglass" mode. naw, i've already installed the latest smp with synaptic, and all that works fine. just the loading from grub is the problem...
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: comment _everything_ out, or just erase it.
<Protocol1> mister_roboto, i just preffer the feel and looks of the fox
<moonunit> i need help mounting drives.
<Gunner112k> ubotu _jason wants you to know: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Gunner112k
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8918 thats the error
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: what version of easyubuntu are you using, it's setting up plf incorrectly... I'm  gonna have the bot send you a link where you can make a new /etc/apt/sources.list and replace your current one
<Gunner112k> I tried that and it said X not found, ICE not found
<_jason> ubotu: tell OmegaAlpha about easysource
<intelikey> bimberi with konq thats never a problem  :)
<mustard5> purpleidea, what graphics card are you using?
<purpleidea> mustard5: i've been looking for a solution, other people have the same/similar issues, ie: if you look on the wiki
<mister_roboto> Protocol: oh, I thought you meant that Firefox sucked and was wondering what you didn't like :)
<bimberi> intelikey: lol
<mateon> PMantis: there is propably a way to tell dpkg not to configure a certain package, but letting do it's job is fair easier
<purpleidea> mustard5: its the nvidia7800 go 256mb
<Nogimics> Can anyone tell me why when I use putty to connect to my 1 shell filetypes are distinguished by colour codes but not on my ubuntu box when i ssh in with putty?
<Protocol1> i was talking about not liking IE
<Protocol1> heh
<Gunner112k> ubotu _jason wants you to know: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<ubotu> Gunner112k: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<mustard5> purpleidea, just curious whether that is the issue...though I suppose gdm is actually loading..so maybe not
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, umm will that be difficult... i think i might have added custom sources but wont be able to find them again...
<Gunner112k> it said "no such file: Xauthority, ICEauthority"
<_jason> Gunner112k: did you put the '.' ?
<moonunit> anyone, help on mounting drives?
<mister_roboto> Nogimics: different terminal type?
<Gunner112k> n0
<Smeggy> can anyone tell me how well the fan system is supported in Apple dual processor (NOT dual core) G5s?
<intelikey> sudo rm *auth*
<mustard5> purpleidea, have you installed nvidia drivers on your system from synaptic?
<mikeo1> can drapper flight 4 be run from an ext3 partition?
<mateon> !tell moonunit about ask
<Gunner112k> ok so it didn't do anything
<Gunner112k> let's see if something works
<purpleidea> mustard5: no problem, ask whatever you like, i'm just trying to get this laptop fully functional, so that 1) it will work for me, and 2) i can post some stuff because it seems a ton of people are having similar problems, just came out feb1st
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: Ill make you a sources.list, jsut erase it all
<PMantis> mateon, Ok, tried that. Move the dir away, and now see:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8921
<ryanakca> is there a repository that contains gtk+2.8.12 for breezy?
<intelikey> moonunit what kind of drive   and where ?
<dabaR> Ive made it almost
<Nogimics> mister_roboto: What do you mean by that pls? One is ubuntu one is Linux but just wondering how I can get PuTTy to recognise filetypes by colour on both
<amphi> moonunit: could you be more vague? ;)
<mustard5> purpleidea, supplemental to that question would be have you installed the linux-restricted-module for your kernel version?
<Fackamato> wow
<Fackamato> initng is FAST
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, you sure?  thats awesome. thanks
<moonunit> well, i want to be able to navigate to them via terminal, so i thik i need to mount them under /dev, correct?
<PMantis> mateon, Oh, hangon... I renamed that dir too.
<moonunit> intelikey, HDD ^
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: stick to what is on that easysource page, the custom ones you added are probably listed there.  To replace your current one just do "gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' " and delete the contents, replace it with what the page gives you, then "sudo apt-get update"
<moonunit> amphi ^
<dabaR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8922
<Brumac> w00t installing ubunto for first time....im losing my ubuntu virginity
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, on a wiki ATI page.. it gave me a repository to add.. youll see it at the bottom its the last one. do i have to go back and readd  them again like the wine repository?
<dabaR> nice
<intelikey> moonunit mount under dev  lol  no.      mount /dev/hd?# /mountpoint
<cdsboy> hey is there anyone here who can help me get my external disk drive to work?
<dabaR> thats seveas, that'll work, or not.
<amphi> hey, OmegaAlpha
<intelikey> moonunit man mount
<Mordof> ok, when i run warcraft 3 i run..   cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/; wine war3.exe -opengl         how do i make this run in a panel object so i can just click on it to run warcraft 3?
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: was it you told me about stellarium?
<moonunit> intelikey, well im not certan what my drives names are
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, thanks buddy i appreciate your time
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, yes sir
<Brumac> do I use Ext2 file system on the partition....I'm having it dual boot with XP
<fr500> Mordof: you can make a shell script for that and then add a launcher for that
<dabaR> Mordof: just add a custom launcher...
<intelikey> moonunit fdisk -l /hd*
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i got it working finally...
<PMantis> mateon, OK! Error gone.
<Smeggy> anyone?
<ryanakca> is there a repository that contains gtk+2.8.12 for breezy?
<mateon> PMantis: yay!
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: i just built the current version, very nice
<PMantis> mateon, I just need to make sure it didn't pooch my ldap database, but THANK YOU!!
<dabaR> Smeggy: we3 don;t own one...
<rewt_> Anyone have any luck getting wine in 64 bit?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, what do you mean built?
<cdsboy> is anyone willing to help me with my external drive problems?
<mister_roboto> Nogimics: I thought you might be running a different terminal type in your configuration and that could be disallowing the colors (echo $TERM) when logged on. I have no idea, just guess
<PMantis> mateon, Go have that smoke, on me.
<PMantis> lol
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: from src
<intelikey> moonunit that assumes ide....  if scsi or usb  use   fdisk -l /dev/sd*
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, isnt it cool!its real time too!
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: did you fix it?
<meepy> How do I install GTK-Engines-2.7.3 or higher?
* mateon gone for a smoke :-)
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, fix what?
<moonunit> intelikey, there all ide.
<Smeggy> dabaR, someone must know though ;)
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: yeah, it is most excellent, thanks
<dabaR> OmegaAlpha: I have never seen _so_ many crazy sources.
<purpleidea> mustard5: i've been using the 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<dabaR> Smeggy: what did you ask?
<Mordof> dabaR, that command doesn't work, says cd is wrong
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: did you get dri working for you?
<cdsboy> has or does anyone run ubuntu off a external drive here?
<Brumac> dual booting XP and Ubunto...do I select Ex2 file system on the partition I want Ubunto on?
<Smeggy> can anyone tell me how well the fan system is supported in Apple dual processor (NOT dual core) G5s?
<dabaR> Mordof: in a custom launcher? put it in quotes.
<moonunit> intelikey, not helping man.
<intelikey> meepy search synaptic or apt-cache search gtk
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, hehe have no idea what happened... i have probs with my ATI vid card and i had to add a reposit to try to fix it.. it worked fine yesterday..
<Mordof> no such directory
<LjL> dabaR: cd is a bash command, it's not a real file in /bin
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i believe so.. but i have another problem... direct rendering...
<dabaR> LjL: I never read what he wrote.
<Mordof> fr500, how do i make a shell script for this?
<LjL> dabaR: :)
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, i have no idead what happened to the sources... im still new to linux.. only been using it for about a week not even
<voice> quick question
<mustard5> purpleidea, I'm just curious whether your linux-restricted-module for that kernel version is installed
<LjL> Mordof: what about just using "wine /home/you/.wine/whatever" instead of the cd thing?
<dabaR> "/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/; wine war3.exe
<dabaR> pah
<voice> what would make the ubuntu installer completely ignore the current partiton table?
<Heathen_> Is there an option to make files show up on one's bottom panel in gnome?  I don't know if I accidentally switched it off, but all I have on the bottom panel right now is my trashcan
<cdsboy> help anyone????
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: still? damn
<intelikey> moonunit well that's nice.    you don't know where your drives are if fdisk -l  can't help you find them, then i doubt i can either.
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im finally in Ubuntu  :D
<frazmanw> anyone running Dapper: are there repositories I should add for restricted stuff? mp3 dvd etc? and any multiverse type stuff???
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ryanakca> is there a repository that contains gtk+2.8.12 for breezy?
<theonyxdragoon> using windows 98, how do i reboot the computer so it's priority drive is the CD-ROM?  sorry, i just can't seem to figure it out on my laptop
<farous> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Dr_Willis> theonyxdragoon,  its a bios setting.
<crimsun> !info libgtk2.0-0
<dabaR> LjL: "/home/mordof/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/wine\ war3.exe"?
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: (The GTK+ graphical user interface library), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.8.6-0ubuntu2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2004 kB, Installed size: 4476 kB
<purpleidea> mustard5: it seems to be, yes. v: 2.6.12.4-11.1 of the restricted module
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, yeah i fixed the GLX extension prob but now i dont know how to enabledirect rendering
<crimsun> !info libgtk2.0-0 dapper
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: (The GTK+ graphical user interface library), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.8.11-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 2022 kB, Installed size: 4496 kB
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, i have no idea that must e somethign wine did
<LjL> theonyxdragoon: that's not an OS issue (i.e. nothing to do with Win98), you have to look in the BIOS
<cdsboy> can someone help me with getting my external usb drive to boot
<dabaR> it's all in dapper
<LjL> dabaR: no, "wine /home/mordof/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/wine\ war3.exe"'
<OmegaAlpha> dabaR, i guess wine added those to run those programs.. heh i dont even remember installing warcraft
<theonyxdragoon> ok, thanks you guys
<mustard5> purpleidea, I'm not sure of the implications of the version numbers being different
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: glxinfo | grep rendering still says no?
<corvax> congrats keith
<corvax> heh
<Mordof> LjL, entirely in quotes?
<LjL> Mordof: not sure. don't think
<Mordof> what about the -opengl
<mustard5> purpleidea, I would have thought there was a version that matched your current kernel version...but I might be wrong
<voice> anyone?
<LjL> Mordof: just add it at the end.
<dabaR> voice: ignore in what way?
<eternaljoy> hi
<Mordof> LjL, it doesn't open anything up when i do that
<intelikey> moonunit did you run  fdisk -l /dev/hd?    so see if there were any partitions listed ?    also is /proc mounted ?         and     mount    should list ecerything that is mounted.
<taylor_> how do i format my usb hardrive
<taylor_> without using the install disc
<LjL> Mordof: try running that command from a shell first
<LjL> taylor_: "man mkfs"
<Dr_Willis> taylor_,  format it to do what?
<voice> like, it ignores the fact that there is a 70GB ntfs partiton and 2 5GB ext3 partitons
<taylor_> to be blank
<eternaljoy> i installed a secnd hard drive (hdb)!  How can I format this drive sector by sector to securely clean it as well?
<eternaljoy> any ideas anyone please?
<dabaR> Heathen_: you mean the ones that show what is open? a window list? right clic add to panel.
<purpleidea> mustard5: i'm not 100% sure about kernel issues, it's not my strength. um in synaptic, it seems there is a restricted version that matches my smp kernel, but itself has a version too, which is the second number i gave you. of course i could easily be wrong, i'm still learning about this kind of thing
<LjL> ejernaljoy: "man shred", "apt-cache show wipe"
<ryanakca> is there a repository that contains gtk+2.8.12 for breezy?
<gach> hi people
<voice> it says the current partiton table is 8.4GB and 71.GB
<ryanakca> anybody???
<gach> any ideas of xorg 7 on breezy?
<braniff> eternaljoy, sf.net to search for hdd cleaning proggies
<Mordof> LjL, i need to cd to the dir first and then call the game or wine goes into a zombie state
<mateon> voice: still, I do not understand what do you want it to do. Create another partition?
<Mordof> gach, if someone helps you with it, i want to do that too at some point
<mustard5> purpleidea, ah ok...
<cdsboy> id you need a cd for a game you have to go "winecfg" in the terminal
<eternaljoy> i installed a secnd hard drive (hdb)!  How can I format this drive sector by sector to securely clean it as well?
<cdsboy> and add your cd drive as a drive
<intelikey> eternaljoy dd
<LjL> Mordof: uhm... i don't have gnome, so i don't know what the controls in the menu editor are... but is there not some box where you can type a "working directory" for the program?
<gach> mordof ive herad of dapper but i dont want to update all my system
<gach> jus xorg
<mustard5> purpleidea, just mucking around in apt-cache searching for different versions atm :)
<eternaljoy> intelikey: dd? how?
<Dr_Willis> eternaljoy,  fdisk it, them mkfs.ext3 the partitions.
<cdsboy> donnot update to drapper
<Heathen_> dabaR, thanks =)
<cdsboy> it is extremely unstable
<gach> yeah i know
<intelikey> eternaljoy dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb
<eternaljoy> Dr_Willis: does mkfs.ext3 clean sector by sector?
<purpleidea> mustard5: awesome, if you have any suggestions, i appreciate, send me something to work on if you have an idea
<intelikey> eternaljoy or     dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb
<LjL> eternaljoy: no, it doesn't. dd does. wipe and shred do even better
<eternaljoy> intelikey: I tried once dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb!  but it lept looping for 20 hours
<voice> I want to install Ubuntu on the 2 ext3 partitons that are on the disk. Debian w/ 2.4 sees the two partitons, Knoppix sees the two partitions, but Unbuntu and Debian w/ 2.6 do not see the partitons
<Dr_Willis> eternaljoy,  that statemmt means 'nothing' - it FORMATS the drive. :P
<purpleidea> mustard5: i've just reached the dead end as far as i know where to search for what to do next.
<Mordof> gach, yeah same here
<LjL> eternaljoy: if you want it *secure*, you need wipe or shred
<Dr_Willis> you sound as if you want the dust removed. :P
<cdsboy> is it possible to only install grub from the ubuntu install disk?
<eternaljoy> LjL: how can I use shred to format my hdb?
<Mordof> LjL, not that i can see
<mateon> voice: now that is a good question
<Dr_Willis> shred does not format.. it securely deltes everything.
<gach> Mordoj have you tryed installing xorg 7 from dappe? directly without updating all?
<LjL> eternaljoy: shred /dev/hdb i guess
<eternaljoy> LjL: you sure? :P lol
<Mordof> gach, nope, i dont know how
<crimsun> cdsboy: sure, do it from a shell in the menu
<cdsboy> ok
<dabaR> cdsboy: in dapper it will be
<LjL> eternaljoy: i think i recall that the man page for "wipe" has a description of how to do that anyway
<eternaljoy> LjL: shred can format?
<LjL> eternaljoy: no, it won't format, it will just wipe the data
<cdsboy> and what do i have to do to get grub to reconize a partition
<LjL> eternaljoy: you need mkfs to format
<dabaR> or now..."-/
<Se7h> how can i stop my external hard drive from going to 'sleep' mode ?
<eternaljoy> ok thanks
<cdsboy> i have grub and ubuntu installed on an external drive
<voice> mateon, can I pm you?
<ryanakca> anybody???
<ryanakca> is there a repository that contains gtk+2.8.12 for breezy?
<eternaljoy> LjL: does mkfs.ext3 clean sector by sector?
<crimsun> ryanakca: no.
<mateon> voice: no, lets stay in here
<LjL> eternaljoy: no, it doesn't.
<cdsboy> but grub starts up and gives me a menu like grub >
<eternaljoy> ok
<eternaljoy> ty bye
<LjL> eternaljoy: as i said, you need (depending on the level of security you want) either dd, shred or wipe for that
<voice> ok, well how do I get Ubuntu working so it will recognize the correct partiton table?
<mateon> voice: in fact, I can't think of anything what would cause such behaviur. maybe someone else does...
<cdsboy> if someone is willing to help me with my problems could you go to the grub channel and speak there
<LjL> perhaps i should always repeat the same sentence twice, to get some redundancy.... otherwise people apparently don't hear
<mustard5> purpleidea, have you got a link to this place where others are experiencing the same problem?
<intelikey> eternaljoy  formatting does not over write data.   dd will over write the whole disk. then you make partition/s  and format them (make file systems on them)
<Dr_Willis> LjL,  heh - i was about to say you sound like a broken record. :P
<LjL> intelikey: he's gone
<mateon> voice: does the installer recognize the partition types at least?
<voice> no
<LjL> dr-slizer: eh, not my fault... i replied, and he asked the same thing over and over again!
<keithhhhhhhhh> what do you guys think is the best media player for ubuntu?
<intelikey> LjL so i see.
<LjL> Dr_Willis: that was to you
<Se7h> keithhhhhhhhh maybe VLC
<purpleidea> mustard5: yes: although not especially useful yet.
<purpleidea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron9400
<keithhhhhhhhh> VLC is great in windows too  ;)
<Dr_Willis> LjL,  at least hes not formating, then fdisking, then   wondering why it dident work...
<Se7h> keithhhhhhhhh yup :)
<Se7h> and quoting: how can i stop my external hard drive from going to 'sleep' mode ?
<LjL> Dr_Willis: you sure? i think he's running mkfs, then fdisk, then wipe and then shred
<mateon> voice: I can't think of anything, sorry
<Dr_Willis> LjL,  then hes installinmg windows :P
<LjL> Dr_Willis: and i'm sure in one of those four a "/dev/hda" instead of a "/dev/hdb" will slip ;)
<crimsun> jsestri2: please pastebin your amixer output
<moonunit> i cant get swapon to work, it says operation not permitted
<Mordof> fr500, how do i make a script to do that add application launcher thing for my game?
<Dr_Willis> LjL,  and it will all be YOUR fault!
<LjL> Dr_Willis: of course :9
<Dr_Willis> moonunit,  run it as root with sudo
<Guest20134> I can't install Ubuntu on my PC, why?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis yeah.... there was one version of M$ fdisk that you could use on a formated partition and as long as all you did was remove and creat  i.e. same size the fs was still usable....
<moonunit> ohhh
<moonunit> okay
<fr500> Mordof: nano script name.sh
<jsestri2> crimsun: its got an error thats one line...
<Mordof> Guest20134, a mouse chewed your wires
<fr500> and insert the commands there
<Se7h> Guest20134 lmao, a little vage
<LjL> moonunit: when you do just about anything that affects your system as a whole, you must do it as root
<mustard5> purpleidea, have you had a look through your logs in /var/log ?
<Dr_Willis> of course if mkfs.ext3 on what used to be a vfat partion - its going to be pertty much gone. :P
<wazuppp> hello
<Guest20134> I Install it from the Install CD, it shows the welcome screen with the login/pass and after I login, nothing happens.. I can only move the mouse, no background no taskbar no nothing.. Just the mouse.
<sm> hi all.. I made a grub boot floppy according to the wiki howto, now how do I use it to boot this old laptop from cdrom ?
<fr500> Mordof: with home relative paths or absolute paths i guess, then save the file, chmod +x it and add the launcher for it
<taylor_> what is the difference between ext2 and ext3 formats? i wanna be able to read and write to all of it i had it formatted by windows a long time ago which one do i use
<purpleidea> mustard5: a bit, but i don't know what i've found that's useful really.
<dabaR> voice: how is it wrong? did you unmount everything?
<Guest20134> same thing with LiveCD
<jsestri2> crimsun: actually what argument should i pass?
<voice> dabaR
<Dr_Willis> taylor_,  use ext3 :P it is ext2 with a journel.
<crimsun> jsestri2: no, just amixer
<mustard5> purpleidea, in particular in might be interesting to see what Xorg.0.log says...can you paste in the pastebin?
<taylor_> ok thanks
<fletch33> evening all i have a major issue which i some how caused. if someone has a second could they look at this http://pastebin.com/563766 and tell me what they think. thanks
<voice> when I do a debian install with the 2.4 kernel, everything is alright
<mustard5> purpleidea, you used the pastebin before?
<jsestri2> crimsun: well then i get this "amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument
<jsestri2> "
<Brumac> how come in the installation of ubuntu it does not give you the option to create a swap partition??
<jsestri2> crimsun: i dont think that was worth a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Brumac,  it does - ive seen it several times.
<dabaR> Brumac: sure does
<voice> but when I do debian w/ 2.6 or Ubuntu, they both fail to read the partiton table correctly
<Kube> Se7h, anyone? help please.
<taylor_> i think it makes the swap auotmatticaly unless you use expert mode
<mustard5> purpleidea, I suppose you would have to boot up in it to get the current log though. :)
<Dr_Willis> Brumac,  true howeger - the fdisking part of the installer could use work.
<taylor_> it did it for me
<wazuppp> i] m sorry im having some problema installing ubuntu /never happend beford/ i install but get n to one place that says /configure apt  ... setting up primary repository/ and then dont finish to install ... just block ...
<Mythril> I have an APC UPS with USB connector, is there any way to get ubuntu to recognize it?
<Mordof> fr500, yes! it worked :D tyvm
<Brumac> well I see primary and logical
<Brumac> is logical the swap?
<mustard5> purpleidea, are you on that system now? or on another system?
<Brumac> "confused"
<crimsun> jsestri2: is this with Dapper Flight 4 or Breezy?
<Brumac> I was going step by step on the ubuntu site
<jsestri2> crimsun breezy (5.10)
<mateon> fletch33: try doing a sudo apt-get update, if you have any errors please paste them to the pastebin
<Brumac> but nowhere in the partition disks menu do I see create partition or swap.
<dabaR> pah
<intelikey> Brumac the default install actually doesn't allow for installing without a swap      or at least it isn't easy to continue.
<wazuppp> dont finish to install ... the screen dont go up ... `
<Sohmc> I'm getting a very unusual error from thunderbird/firefox: /home/sohmc/usr/local/thunderbird-1.5/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  8460 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<Kube> Someone please help me
<crimsun> jsestri2: then that error is a result of alsa-lib and alsa-driver version skew. Please use Dapper Flight 4. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-February/000050.html
<fletch33> mateon, k i know i will have errors so i will post them for you thanks :)
<Brumac> It created a logical partition of 8MB???
<Brumac> wierd
<LjL> crimsun: wow, are we at the point of advicing people to use dapper? :)
<mateon> Kube: what was your problem again?
<purpleidea> mustard5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8924
<Kube> mateon, I Install it from the Install CD, it shows the welcome screen with the login/pass and after I login, nothing happens.. I can only move the mouse, no background no taskbar no nothing.. Just the mouse.
<mustard5> purpleidea, having a look now...
<jsestri2> crimsun: so i can't make breezy work with my oboard audio?
<Brumac> is swap primary or logical???
<Kube> mateon same with LiveCD.. can only move the mouse.
<purpleidea> mustard5: yup, used it before, its currently booted with a non smp though
<LjL> Brumac: it can be either
<crimsun> jsestri2: you _can_, but you'll end up clobbering the conffiles, which will end up causing more headaches than they're worth.
<dabaR> Kube: can you alt-ctrl-f1?
<Brumac> which do I choose those?
<intelikey> logical by default
<Sohmc> I'm getting a very unusual error from thunderbird/firefox: /home/sohmc/usr/local/thunderbird-1.5/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  8460 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<Kube> dabaR I didn't try, but no I don't think so..
<purpleidea> mustard5: i'm on a different system, the laptop is next to me
<Brumac> looks like Ubuntu created an 8MB logical swap partition on its own
<jsestri2> crimsun: so basically just start over with the new version, and hope everything works?
<amphi> Brumac: how much ram do you have? 4MB? ;)
<crimsun> jsestri2: or you can dist-upgrade straight. I think it's preferable to install Flight 4 clean.
<LjL> jsestri2: i guess you could upgrade instead of starting over
<Brumac> I see.... #6 logical 8.2MB.....underneath that I see pri/log 10.5 GB FREE SPACE
<intelikey> Brumac how much free disk space did you have ?
<cyphase> Flight 4 would be the same as Beta 4, right?
<Kube> dabaR I tried clicking languages before logging in, a blank dialog opened and I couldnt close it... it's weird PLUS, my screen puts "No Support" I can remove that but why does it do it.. I have no idea. Please help me fix this.
<fletch33> mateon,  here is what i get and it freezes at the end http://pastebin.com/563779
<Brumac> amphi I have over 500MB of RAM
<twodeko> howdy all
<dabaR> do that, and come back here. in irssi. "screen"<enter>, "irssi"<enter>, "/server irc.freenode.net"<enter>, "/j #ubuntu"<enter>.
<dabaR> pah
<twodeko> can anyone answer a quick question about enlightenment
<amphi> Brumac: heh
<crimsun> cyphase: terminology difference. It's just a milestone.
<Kube> dabaR It doesn't login to ubuntu..
<Kube> It's not even loading files after I login
<dabaR> Kube: it will in alt-ctrl-f1 maybe
<Brumac> Any ideas?
<Kube> let me try
<amphi> twodeko: samsara is nirvana, and nirvana is samsara
<dabaR> who knows what it is.
<jsestri2> crimsun: ok, i mean i dont really have any data that needs backing up, so if the clean install is going to be simpler, i guess i'll just jam at that. Hopefully i wont have anymore hotplug issues, audio issues or gfx issues upon a new installation :-)
<wazuppp> i] m sorry im having some problema installing ubuntu /never happend beford/ i install but get n to one place that says /configure apt  ... setting up primary repository/ and then dont finish to install ... just stop dont finish install ... 30 minutos there for 2 times ... someone having some problemas like this ....
<twodeko> how can i get GTK themes within enlightenment
<intelikey> Brumac there is an app in the repos that will create and use a swap file if and when needed.   you might want to install without swap and use that, just a thought....
<twodeko> instead of the ugly ones that are default
<twodeko> im using E17
<mateon> fletch33: hmm, could you paste your sources.list as well?
<twodeko> the cvs build
<fletch33> mateon, k 1 sec
<fletch33> mateon,  what i sthe command fo rthat again
<amphi> Brumac: if you leave some unpartitioned space, you can always make a partition and mkswp it later
<mateon> twodeko: how about asking in #enlightenment?
<bimberi> wazuppp: I have had that and was able to prevent it by making sure there the PC was disconnected from the network during the install
<twodeko> mateon, im in there now
<bluefoxicy> is there anything like kplato for gnome?
<twodeko> and no one seems to be responding
<twodeko> just curious if anyone knew here
<mateon> fletch33: cat /etc/apt/sources list
<mateon> darn
<mateon> fletch33: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> purpleidea, does it load up if you use 'vesa' drivers?
<fr500> Mordof np
<bimberi> wazuppp: it might actually be downloading updated packages from the net, something that would take quite a while if the connection is slow (eg. modem)
<fr500> lol he left already...
<wazuppp> bimberi so you say to i disconnect the internet modem /the only network/ to i can finish to install the os is that ...
<fletch33> mateon,  http://pastebin.com/563784
<purpleidea> i could try, haven't tried. although, okay more detail:
<purpleidea> originally it did what i told you, and recently i upgraded again using synaptic to a newer build version, and now on load to make it worse, it doesn't find /dev/sda5
<Brumac> hallaluja I figured it out
<Brumac> <~~~~ bone head
<purpleidea> although my non smp kernel does. i'm so lost at what has been going on. like i said, kernel isnt my strong point
<fletch33> mateon,  i really appreciate your help with this becuse i have been stuck. i dont know what i might have done
<bimberi> wazuppp: running the install with no connection worked for me - ymmv
<joeljkp> i need to do some batch operations on a directory tree of images
<joeljkp> resize, rotate some
<joeljkp> any suggestions?
<mustard5> purpleidea, a newer build of the smp kernel you mean?
<wazuppp> bimberi well my ethernet modem is the only network i have install here .... but probably you right i think it is because i use on name.something and the os probably think i want to install something else some domain ... yes i understand you right very thanks ... you save to me my night ... >p belessed be
<wazuppp> gona try
<mateon> joeljkp: imagemagick and a shell script perhaps?
<purpleidea> mustard5: yes.
<keithhhhhhhhh> test
<mustard5> purpleidea, so the old version of the smp kernel worked fine?
<dabaR> fletch33: make it like on paste.ubuntu-nl.org under the name src.list
<joeljkp> mateon: yeah, i was hoping for an app i could just use though
<colm> what's the process for suggesting software for ubuntu?  My game - anagramarama - is a good fit for edubuntu I'd imagine...  just email the dev list?  or is there perhaps a website
<beerockxs> I'm using Xinerama with 2 screens, how can I set on which screen my apps start by default?
<purpleidea> mustard5: no, still didn't work, but at least it loaded X, and then died before gdm could load. now it doesn't even go to X.
<mustard5> purpleidea, k
<intelikey> imagrants talk so funny.
<mustard5> purpleidea, I would be curious if 'vesa' loaded under the smp kernel...
<sinaduel> what is the package name for  the build essentials
<sinaduel> ??
<fletch33> dabaR, k
<mustard5> purpleidea, its not ideal of course :)
<bimberi> sinaduel: build-essential   (no s at the end)
<crimsun> colm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<intelikey> things like    c:\    and  'but wheres the icon'   lol
<crimsun> colm: click on "getting new or updated.."
<dabaR> joeljkp: right click there is a good program there.
<purpleidea> mustard5: whatever you could suggest that might work, i'm just not even sure how to debug it, or even then make it work
<mustard5> purpleidea, I'm not that sure myself really ;)
<keithhhhhhhhh> is there any easy way for me to run my atheros wifi g card in my notebook?
<fletch33> dabaR,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8925
<colm> crimsun, many thx.  i was googling away for that!
<intelikey> sinaduel build-essentia
<intelikey> l
<purpleidea> mustard5: s'okay, whatever you can suggest might help, any ideas?
<dabaR> fletch33: I told you, make it like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8922
<mustard5> purpleidea, just that I'd be curious if 'vesa' drivers loaded ok...
<mustard5> purpleidea, maybe its an issue with nvidia drivers
<Kube> dabaR, I can't
<mustard5> purpleidea, if it doesnt load under 'vesa' either, I would suspect its something different
<purpleidea> mustard5: gotcha, okay, um how would i go about getting those to load.
<purpleidea> well it might be, i don't know how i would test it though, um maybe let me play a sec.
<purpleidea> fc4 worked find
<purpleidea> fine*
<purpleidea> at least or smp anyways
<Kube> dabaR, I can see the console, but I can't use the internet from there, I need to login through a webpage first so I could have connectivity
<fletch33> dabaR, i dont know what i did wrong
<zebraFusion> How can I check the version of GTK?
<zebraFusion> To see what themes are compatable
<mustard5> purpleidea, might be good to stick with fc4 then :)  What works is always good :D
<dabaR> fletch33: make it like that page, and then sudo aptitude update
<mustard5> purpleidea, it would be interesting to find out what it is though
<dabaR> then sudo aptitude -f install&&sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<filloy> hey there !!
<purpleidea> mustard5: well, that part is true, except a lot of other stuff didn't work, and has much better support in ubuntu. plus, i've been meaning to hit this up.
<purpleidea> mustard5: i'm sure a lot of people would like to know :D
<mustard5> purpleidea, yep :)
<intelikey> zebraFusion dpkg -l | grep -ie'gtk'
<filloy> anyone tried the new Xgl thingy ???
<fletch33> dabaR,  i am sorry but i am not familiar with what you are talking about
<Kube> dabaR any ideas?
<beerockxs> I'm using Xinerama with 2 screens, how can I set on which screen my apps start by default?
<mustard5> purpleidea, k..well you would need to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaR> ya, I have an idea, get me some milk
<axs> the daper will be carrying the xgl thingy
<iceman> crappp.... three installs in 2 freaking days damit
<purpleidea> mustard5: i'm going to try and play with the vesa business, do you know what kernel param i should put in? if you hear anything, maybe pass out the purpleidea at gmail dot com?
<dabaR> axs: it may or may not work
<mustard5> purpleidea, and pick defaults for everything, but change to 'vesa' when you get to drivers
<fletch33> mateon,  any suggestions
<filloy> axs: but its released until ....june ?
<mustard5> purpleidea, k..got the email address
<Kube> dabaR I am serious man, I really need ubuntu on my system.
<purpleidea> mustard5: " pick defaults " ?
<axs> be patient guys
<chameleon> ok dudes just got this puppy insalled now to configure it
<bur[n] er> filloy: april
<fletch33> dabaR, is what i posted not going to work
<mateon> fletch33: hmm, you got a lot of exotic reps there. I would start by putting a # in the lines starting with ftp://ftp.free.fr
<paxmaster_> i have complie mplayer and it gives error about the font
<iceman> god ... help on getting wine up... running diablo II anyone
<chameleon> command for sound guys?
<fletch33> mateon,  k
<axs> or may be that i recently installed breezy...
<mateon> fletch33: the, apt-get update
<mateon> then
<filloy> bur[n] er: uhmm, ok...thanx :D but is there a way to install Xgl in breezy ?
<mustard5> purpleidea, well the that command will reconfigure your xorg.conf..so it asks a lot more questions than just what video drivers you want to use...for most selections that default answer already selected is the right one to choose
<TokenBad> anyone here ever setup icecast2?
<paxmaster_> can some one tell me which directory to install the font for mplyer
<intelikey> <chameleon> command for sound guys? <--- ?   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp     ???
<crimsun> chameleon: ...that's a bit vague, no?
<bur[n] er> filloy: no... and it's very buggy yet in dapper...  xgl is very experimental
<mustard5> purpleidea, you only want to change from 'nvidia' or 'nv' to 'vesa'
<Kube> intelikey can you help me ?
<wastrel> paxmaster:  you can install that from apt
<dabaR> fletch33: open a terminal, run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and enter yuor pwd. then change what is in there to whats on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8922. Save, close gedit, run "sudo aptitude update&&sudo aptitude -f install&& sudo aptitude dist-upgrade". paste any errors on paste.ubuntu.nl.org
<intelikey> Kube what with ?
<purpleidea> mustard5: got that, i mean how do i run that?? change what where?
<aroman> hi
<mateon> intelikey: isn't cat /vmlinuz > /dev/dsp better ?
<mustard5> purpleidea, you would need a command line I suppose....but its hanging ..hmmmm
<aroman> where would it be proper to ask a question about dapper flight 4?
<mustard5> purpleidea, you can get a command line?
<fletch33> dabaR,  ooh got it thanks a lot :)
<filloy> bur[n] er: well, thanx :) i hope it gets stable for the next ubuntu release :)
<crimsun> aroman: here.
<paxmaster_> wastrel: can some you tell me the package name
<bur[n] er> dabaR: i heard sudo + gtk app does bad things... gksudo is advised :)
<purpleidea> mustard5: not from an smp boot
<purpleidea> single processor boots fine
<bur[n] er> filloy: we'll find out come april
<intelikey> mateon na it finishes to quickly
<aroman> ok
<Kube> I can't use the operating system, after I log-in from the welcome screen everything stops and I can only use the mouse. nothing else, files don't even load.
<mustard5> purpleidea, I guess that would be good enough..they both use the same xorg.conf
<dabaR> crimsun: is there going to be out of the box support for mp3 soon?
<Ubeguy> _jason, what do i install for termcap?
<aroman> then, I am trying to make ubuntu *not* load a set of modules at boot
<aroman> specifically the firewire-related modules
<Ubeguy> _jason, configure: error: termcap support not found
<crimsun> dabaR: I'm not in a position to answer, though my inclination is, "no."
<rewt_> Anyone have any luck getting wine in 64 bit?
<bur[n] er> dabaR: never due to licensing afaik
<rewt_> Only thing I can fnd is 32 bit.
<rewt_> -.-
<aroman> So, I tried /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, placed them there according to the syntax, but upon a reboot the modules are still there. Any ideas?
<intelikey> kube right click   or  middle click doesn't give a menu ?
<filloy> uhmm, btw, is there a way to make execute some commands at startup, like....modprobe ndiswrapper, so my wireless lan gets enabled ??
<mateon> intelikey: /dev/input/mice then
<Kube> intelikey nop, nothing
<bur[n] er> filloy: add that to /etc/modules
<crimsun> filloy: you can use the pre-up directive of interfaces(5)
<Ubeguy> Can anyone please tell me what to apt-get for Termcap?
<intelikey> mateon if you filter through 'od'  maybe  :)
<Kube> loading stops instantly after I login.. nothing happens only the mouse can be moved.
<Kube> and for some reason my screen prints "No Support" <- but that can be removed.
<crimsun> Ubeguy: you have "termcap" already. Are you trying to compile something that needs its headers?
<rewt_> Im guessing that is a no, aye?
<wastrel> Ubeguy:   apt-cache search...   looks like termcap-compat
<Ubeguy> yes i guess so
<purpleidea> mustard5: i'm reinstalling the kernels as well as an older smp one that i found, and then i'll boot and see what the logs say
<aroman> anyone?
<mustard5> purpleidea, k
<Ubeguy> i installed termcap-compat
<filloy> thanx bur[n] er, the module is now added...:) ill reboot to see if it works :)
<aroman> what is the proper way to blacklist a module in dapper?
<Kube> intelikey, and in the login scree, before I login. I clicked Languages it showed a blank dialog with no "X" "Close" or any other uttons. No buttons no text at all.. and it cannot  be closed.
<crimsun> aroman: add its name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-foo
<aroman> crimsun, I added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<crimsun> aroman: what are you trying to blacklist?
<aroman> crimsun, ieee1394 ohci1394 eth1394 (already blacklisted) and sbp2
<crimsun> aroman: do you have a firewire controller?
<aroman> crimsun, firewire keeps my network from working... weird issue, I think it is my laptop's acpi implementation, causing troubles in non-windpipe OSes
<aroman> crimsun, yes, but I don't want drivers to be loaded for it
<intelikey> Kube maybe use the console and reconfigure the x server.     " [crtl]  [alt]  [f2]  "  and login then  do " sufo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "   answer all the questions carefully and correctly. (don't chhose to set the monitor size in inches)   then  " [ctrl]  [alt]  [f7]   "  " [ctrl]  [alt]  [backspace]  "  to reset x and test the new configuration....
<Arafangi1n> aroman: I have never had to blacklist modules, and I have run quite a few machines, from a very old redhat server to debian, (including a sarge/sid mixed debian), ubuntu, and a "linuxfromscratch" system.
<intelikey> Kube take notes   ^
<beerockxs> I'm using Xinerama with 2 screens, how can I set on which screen my apps start by default?
<intelikey> errr s/sufo/sudo/ ^
<Arafangi1n> aroman: My laptop currently runs firewire, and it's the only laptop that has it. I have, however, not had the opportunity to actually use the firewire.
<fletch33> dabaR,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8926
<fletch33> dabaR,  still have errors
<Arafangi1n> Err, only *machine* that has firewire that i own.
<aroman> Arafangi1n, believe me... I've had to do this on every distro since I bought it last summer. I know this is the problem, and I know that's the way to fix it... It just doesn't seem to work as I thought it would in dapper...
<aroman> is there another place where modules get loaded from?
<Ubeguy> please help, configure: error: termcap support not found
<Ubeguy> . Anyone know?
<Arafangi1n> aroman: I find this intruging. Does the problem manifest only when you use the firewire?
<Kube> intelikey can I do that with Live CD?
<Arafangi1n> aroman: On debian systems, I generally only use modconf
<crimsun> aroman: eth1394 is the culprit?
<mateon> Kube: if you can't ctrl-alt-f2 try booting in the rescue mode and try doing what intelikey told you
<aroman> crimsun, no, I believe it is ieee1394
<Arafangi1n> aroman: btw, what kernel do you run?
<Ubeguy> anyone going to help me?
<mateon> fletch33: I have no idea why would you still have errors
<Kube> mateon can i do this with LiveCD? I dont want to format again..
<intelikey> in a chroot environment Kube yes you can set the server up but you can't test it from there.     or not easily
<aroman> Arafangi1n, 2.6.15-15-386
<purpleidea> mustard5: the problem i told you about is: right after grub it goes "uncompressing linux ... ok.. etc" and then Segmentation fault.
<purpleidea> ALERT! /dev/sda5 does not exist.
<fletch33> mateon,  yeah i re-wrote my whole sources list
<aroman> Arafangi1n, the problem manifests when I load ieee1394 module
<Arafangi1n> aroman: Well, using outdated kernels can't be a problem there! :)
<purpleidea> but it boosts fine from non smp
<aroman> Arafangi1n, :)
<aroman> Arafangi1n, running dapper drake flight 4 (just installed today)
<mustard5> purpleidea, this is booting from what kernel?
<crimsun> aroman: I think what you want to test first is passing ignore_drivers=1 to modprobe ieee1394
<intelikey> Kube easier to work on your system form within your system.
<Kube> intelikey are you saying that I need to format again and re-install Ubuntu again so I could try what you have given me ?
<mustard5> purpleidea, the old smp or the new smp?
<spyder> how to install .deb files without using terminal?
<aroman> crimsun, can you please explain what that will do, and how I can pass that option to modprobe?
<purpleidea> mustard5: either. anything SMP. everything non-smp works.
<Arafangi1n> aroman: Would you be able to do me a favour and send me an email telling me how you sorted this out? It's possible that I'll have the same issue when I attempt to use firewire on my laptop.
<intelikey> Kube are you saying that ubuntu is no longer installed ?
<wastrel> hi
<purpleidea> mustard5: although on a side note, i don't know what changed exactly b/c it used to sort of boot into x, as i told you before.
<Arafangi1n> aroman: /win 6
<crimsun> aroman: echo "options ieee1394 ignore_drivers=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ieee1394
<Kube> intelikey of course not.. I can't connect to the internet with ubuntu!
<mustard5> purpleidea, I notice your version of X seems to be a newer version?
<crimsun> aroman: a description can be found using modinfo ieee1394
<Kube> intelikey i connect by logging on from a website!
<purpleidea> mustard5: i'm running dapper flight 3
<crimsun> Ubeguy: what are you trying to compile?
<mustard5> purpleidea, ah ok.
<mustard5> purpleidea, I wonder whether that makes life more complicated :)
<mustard5> purpleidea, trying to isolate something that could be related to a problem in Dapper
<intelikey> Kube are you saying that ubuntu is no longer installed ?  because if you are, then no i'm not saying to reinstall it at all.       (installed generally means that the software is on the hdd in the expanded and usable format, whether or not it is "running")
<purpleidea> mustard5: shiny new hardware makes life complicated :(
<mustard5> purpleidea, yeah
<Ubeguy> asterisk
<fletch33> dabaR, mateon, i am going to restart :)
<Ubeguy> crimsun, asterisk
<aroman> crimsun, ok, done, rebooting
<mustard5> purpleidea, so it was booting from smp, but post your new installation its failing..is that right?
<crimsun> Ubeguy: does the version in universe not work?
<LjL> compiling asterisk? brr
* LjL is scared
<aroman> crimsun, what method does dapper use for hardware auto-detection. I notice they've gotten rid of hotplug?
<phantasmoholic> Anyone using a second monitor on a radeon mobility 9000 able to use xinerama to get extended desktop able to help me
<mustard5> purpleidea, what device is /dev/sda5?
<crimsun> aroman: udev.
<Ubeguy> oh there is one?
<phantasmoholic> Heres my xorg.conf
<phantasmoholic> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/L7sPU247.html
<aroman> crimsun, really? I didn't know udev had that capability...
<Kube> intelikey ubuntu is not on my system anymore..
<aroman> crimsun, thought udev was just like a devfs replacement...
<purpleidea> mustard5: yeah i suppose you could say so.
<purpleidea> /dev/sda is my serial ata harddrive, and the 5 is the partition where ubuntu is
<crimsun> aroman: udev+Linux 2.6.15's netlink.
<Arafangi1n> aroman: It's much more than a devfs replacement.
<intelikey> kube   i can't help you with what you don't have !
<mustard5> purpleidea, pretty serious that it can't even find the drive...
<Kube> intelikey by the way the screen doesnt give me "No Support" when I use the 64bit version..
<aroman> crimsun, netlink? ^_^ sorry, not too up-to-date with latest kernel features
<crimsun> !info asterisk
<intelikey> Kube  that's nice.
<Arafangi1n> aroman: Not many people know udev well yet.
<ubotu> asterisk: (open source Private Branch Exchange (PBX)), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 1:1.0.9.dfsg-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1061 kB, Installed size: 2992 kB
* Arafangi1n doesn't.
<crimsun> Ubeguy: ^
<purpleidea> mustard5: actually yeah. in fact, coming to you live, what the f is going on... its acting up now/.
<aroman> crimsun, that didn't do the trick, I'm afraid :(
<Kube> intelikey, do you have any other suggestions? i don't think the problem is with X
<Kube> I have a feeling that it's because of the hardware or something. :/
<aroman> now
<aroman> hold on just a minute
<intelikey> can't fix software that doesn't exist Kube
<LjL> Ubeguy: you should probably always search the reps before venturing to install something manually... you'll save a ton of trouble!
<mateon> anyone know why would "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" show up when apt-get updating? The file which is involved (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz) is not broken, but maybe the local copy is... this concerns fletch33's problem
<jetscreamer> udev + >= 2.6.14 or so seem to like to move hda to hde and vice-versa, ymmv with sd hth
<aroman> I see that sk98lin was removed in favour of this.. sky2 driver? Not sure if that supports my laptop's Marvell Yukon?
<beerockxs> I'm using Xinerama with 2 screens, how can I set on which screen my apps start by default?
<Kube> intelikey it does .. I can re-install ! .. I just need to know all the possibilities so I can try them all
<Ubeguy> thnx
<Arafangi1n> jetscreamer: By default? That's highly unusual.
<phantasmoholic> i never could get a marvell yukon working
<purpleidea> mustard5: nothing is working now, after the last kernel reinstall. what the h*ll!
<LjL> jetscreamer: move hda to hde?! that doesn't sound like a nice feature!
<intelikey> kube the possabilities are endless.... we don't know them all.
<jetscreamer> Arafangi1n: it's actually variable, controlled by the was the modules are created/made in the initrd... or so....
<jetscreamer> s/was/way/
<Kube> intelikey most common are?
<mustard5> purpleidea, non-smp not loading either?
<Arafangi1n> jetscreamer: I suppose it could be loading it twice, and picking up where it left?
<purpleidea> mustard5: well at the moment attempting to boot in "recovery mode"
<Arafangi1n> jetscreamer: Still, I find that very unusual!
<mustard5> purpleidea, k
<jetscreamer> Arafangi1n: i just threw that out in hopes it 'might' apply to your situation... it did for mine.
<intelikey> Kube use the 32 bit version and get help as needed.   my sujestion to you.  and it's free.     next.
<jetscreamer> yeah very weird, and i'm not the only one.
<Kube> intelikey I used both..
<jetscreamer> add in controller cards seem to be affected
<Kube> intelikey non works
<dooglus> aroman: did you try the torrent?
<aroman> dooglus, eh?
<aroman> dooglus, what do you mean the torrent? for what?
<purpleidea> mustard5: well now were running. any logs you'd like to see?
<dooglus> aroman: sorry.  I was replying to something you said 10 hours ago...
<dooglus> aroman: I had paged up in irssi and it hadn't scrolled since...
<jetscreamer> you can recreate your initrd, and have some rules in /etc/mkinitrdfs(or so) and use the -t and -u switches (iirc)
<aroman> dooglus, ah... yes I did use the torrent and it was FAST
<mustard5> purpleidea, still curious whether it will load with 'vesa' :)
<jetscreamer> all i know hth
<dooglus> aroman: you said the flight 4 download was slow...  :)
<iceman> damit 3 freaking installs in two days ...
<purpleidea> mustard5: i haven't forgotten.
<LjL> i usually just hog the mirrors and multi-download from a couple of them ;)
<iceman> crash .. crash ... crap
<aroman> dooglus, yes, from a http mirror... will have to boot back to windows and seed some more, unfortunately the excitement was too high for seeding :P
<jetscreamer> heh. i went through 2 weeks of installing trying to fix.
* Arafangion usually just downloads from one - his ISP must do some damn impressive cache'ing, because he always downloads at his max speed.
<mustard5> purpleidea, when it hangs...can you alt + ctrl + f1?
<Arafangion> Well, usually.
<dooglus> aroman: I'm sure there are enough seeds to keep it fast enough.
<fletch33> dabaR, mateon, ok i restarted and here is my error on my apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8928
<purpleidea> mustard5: yes, and also ctrolalt 8 but you just see the bootup stuff
<LjL> Arafangion: depends on what your max speed is as well, i suppose
<dooglus> aroman: and anyway, can't you seed it from ubuntu?
<mateon> 28
<mateon> 04:08 -!- mahangu_ [n=mahangu@unaffiliated/mahangu]  has joined #ubuntu
<purpleidea> mustard5: no shell
<mustard5> purpleidea, no login? bummer
<intelikey> is there a good reason i can't use a binarry kernel from another distro and do away with my initrd.img ?
<aroman> dooglus, I could... if my networking would work, which is what I'm working on...
<dooglus> aroman: I see.
<aroman> :)
<purpleidea> i can get to a root shell in recovery though.
<intelikey> glibc or sanything ?
<mustard5> purpleidea, its not making it easy is it :)
<Arafangion> LjL: Currently on a 1.5Mb/s connection.  Most of my downloads appear to be greater than 1Mb/s
<aroman> so, any list of what the sky2 driver supports? what devices, specifically?
<LjL> Arafangion: is that bits or bytes?
<Arafangion> LjL: Bits
<amphi> intelikey: just build your own without initrd
<purpleidea> mustard5: well i hope to learn from the challenge, i want to make it work dammit, but i want to know why!
<Arafangion> LjL: Nearly the fastest a non-business consumer can expect in Australia.
<LjL> Arafangion: oh. well, i'm on a 1 mega*byte* per second connection, so it can be kind of harder to reach full speed ;)
<intelikey> amphi ever dl the source over dialup ?
<mateon> fletch33: well, the same thing it seems. try doing a apt-get clean and then apt-get update
<amphi> intelikey: many times
<Arafangion> LjL: Though with ADSL2, it could change.
<LjL> Arafangion: really? that's quite slow
<mustard5> purpleidea, I wonder if this is something where compiling your own kernel would be appropriate...I have no idea really
<intelikey> well i'd rather not.
<LjL> Arafangion: well even with ADSL1, here people go up to 6 megs or so, maybe more
<purpleidea> what would i do in the shell to test vesa?
<mustard5> purpleidea, I guess you need to know what your compiling into your new kernel to even start down that track
<LjL> Arafangion: (though i suppose they do need to be very near to the phone central)
<Arafangion> LjL: Australia is characterised by a relatively low population in rural areas.
<tatters> could someone look at my error message and tell me if what happening? im running kdissert  --->>>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8929
<Jormundgand> Why does pressing Print Screen stop working if you replace Metacity with KWin?
<mustard5> purpleidea, well you can reconfigure xorg.conf from your non-smp boot...as they both use the same file I would think
<Dr_Willis> Jormundgand,  my guess it its a keybinding feature of metacity
<colm> right 3:10am on a sunday night...   yawwwn time for bed... cya folks
<purpleidea> mustard5: yeah, and some of the hardware isn't even supported in linux yet, ie: 3945abg wireless
<mustard5> purpleidea, so reconfiguring from non-smp should affect the driver choice on the smp kernel
<eauxnguyen> any ideas on how to make my wireless connection persistent? I have to enter the hidden ssid each time i log in.
<LjL> Arafangion: yeah, well, rural areas here are already very lucky if they can get any kind of ADSL
<mateon> fletch33: are you still there? any luck?
<Arafangion> LjL: In conjunction with a telco monopoly, broadband rollouts are extremely expensive.
<purpleidea> mustard5: you want me to change something in /etc/X11/xorg.cong ?
<intelikey> eauxnguyen maybe add a line in the xinetd
<purpleidea> conf*
<Jormundgand> Dr_Willis: You wouldn't know how KDE does it so I can bring back the functionality?
<tatters> eau have u added your setting to /network/interfaces.conf?
<aroman> I'll be back
<mustard5> purpleidea, yeah..you could manually set it to 'vesa' instead of 'nv' or 'nvidia' I suppose
<Arafangion> LjL: People are very lucky to get adsl at all in rural areas here also, however *towns* can.
<Dr_Willis> Jormundgand,  nope. theres a taskbarapplet that can do screen shots also.
<LjL> Arafangion: we're out of a monopoly here as well, but now there are a few providers (though most still rent the original monopolist's lines)
<Arafangion> LjL: Where do you live?
<LjL> Arafangion: milan, italy
<sean__> dabaR,  sorry my irc froze here it is again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8928
<mustard5> purpleidea, personally I would use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to do it
<purpleidea> that's fine, but kernel doesn't even boot that far enought to load that file
<Arafangion> LjL: I want to visit the place :)
<mahangu_> mateon, you rang?
<Arafangion> LjL: Visit, stay over for a week, drink the coffee, eat the food, and drink the wine :)
<mateon> mahangu_: huh?
<LjL> Arafangion: do visit italy - i don't suggest visiting milan though, unless you end up with a lot of spare time for some reason ;)
<RollerC> I could use some help... new here though, can anyone direct me to who I should speak to?
<Arafangion> LjL: A cousin of mine owns a place there, so it shouldn't be that expensive. :)
<LjL> RollerC: just ask
<mustard5> purpleidea, is it booting as far as the hanging thing before gdm still?
<tatters> could someone look at my error message and tell me if what happening? im running kdissert  --->>>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8929
<Arafangion> LjL: I'm obsessed with good coffee.
<LjL> Arafangion: i wasn't thinking about "expensive", i was thinking about "ugly" :) anyway, suppose we better stop this, we're as off topic as we can get =)
<purpleidea> mustard5: nope still stuck at sda5 error
<mustard5> purpleidea, ah ok...
<aroman> back
<Arafangion> LjL: Brief digressions are healthy.
<LjL> Arafangion: not if s*veas is around, trust me :)
<mahangu_> mateon, mateon 04:08 -!- mahangu_ [n=mahangu@unaffiliated/mahangu]  has joined #ubuntu
<mustard5> purpleidea, non-smp kernel the same?
<iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<RollerC> Ok, thanks! I just installed ubuntu and I get this at the loading screen. begin: running /scripts/local tops           done              alert! /dev/hdci does not exist. Dropping to a shell                /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control is off
<tatters> the application seems to open fine after all that error msg
* bimberi observes LjL skillfully avoiding the ping :)
<Arafangion> LjL: Heh :)  I should head of to uni anyway.
<mustard5> purpleidea, just curious whether its affecting both now
<LjL> bimberi: :-
<purpleidea> um, not exactly. recovery more working, and regular mode freezing during some hardware detection more
<intelikey> tatters did you chown your home with sudo ?
<mateon> mahangu_: oops, sorry. unintended paste :-)
<mahangu_> alrighty :)
<Arafangion> LjL: Some Software/Engineering course.  I'm learning... html this semester (AMonsgt other subjects)
<tatters> hmm nope dont think so
<mustard5> purpleidea, hmmm..
* Arafangion heads off.
<LjL> Arafangion: i had database this semester, we don't have an html course, though the db course did have a limited web-related part
<LjL> bye
<mustard5> purpleidea, I can't think what would make that happen...
<mustard5> purpleidea, my first thoughts are a hardware issue of some kind
<beerockxs> I'm using Xinerama with 2 screens, how can I set on which screen my apps start by default?
* LjL will head to bed instead - night
<mustard5> purpleidea, but it was working not long ago
<purpleidea> mustard5: me neither :(
<purpleidea> okay maybe i'll try back later...
<purpleidea> yeah, naw i'm thinking the hardware is working fine
<intelikey> tatters maybe "sudo chown root -R /var/tmp/"    and try again ?
<tatters> ive chmod a folder on my usb drive  but not chown anything
<Brumac> ack I just installed ubuntu but cannot log in as root
<mustard5> purpleidea, k...put it to bed and try again another day :)
<TokenBad> anyone here ever setup icecast2 in ubuntu?
<mateon> !tell Brumac about root
<mustard5> purpleidea, good luck with it anyway
<tatters> well i will give it a shot
<purpleidea> mustard5: i guess so, thanks for your help anyways, if you think of something, let me know, cheers!
<RollerC> repost:  I just installed ubuntu and I get this at the loading screen. begin: running /scripts/local tops           done                    alert! /dev/hdci does not exist. Dropping to a shell                /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control is off
<mustard5> purple will do
* mustard5 goes to hang the washing out....
<beerockxs> !tell beerockxs about root
<purpleidea> rollerC: what gives that error! i get that for /dev/sda5 when it does exist with a different kernel
<eauxnguyen> Thanks tatters and intelikey. I found the ssid in /etc/network/interfaces, is xinetd in X11? I can't recall where it is
<RollerC> purpleidea:I dont know, I just installed ubuntu and loaded it up, it comes up during the kernel load
<purpleidea> rollerC: okay thanks.
<purpleidea> me too, no idea why :(
<dlmmlb> when i run tar -zxf BeepMeidaLibrary-0.12.tar.gz, i got this message: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format. tar: child returned status 1 tar: error exit delayed from previous errors. what's wrong?
<RacerX> Hello
<kbrosnan> hello RacerX
<RollerC> Is there anyone who can help me here?
<sean__> mateon, i eliminated a lot of the errors with that fix but i have just this left. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8930
<ipfw> ubuntu is kinda gay.. How do I get it to install the darn devel tools ?
<intelikey>  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo <--- the link that !root sends is not accessable via links.
<sean__> testing
<RollerC> is there anyone here who can help me?
<jodanlime> synaptic
<jodanlime> RollerC, whats wrong?
<crimsun> ipfw: you install build-essential and add whatever else you need.
<RollerC>  I just installed ubuntu and I get this at the loading screen. begin: running /scripts/local tops           done                    alert! /dev/hdci does not exist. Dropping to a shell                /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control is off
<RacerX> ipfw: Judging by your nick, you a FBSD person?
<RollerC> jodanlime: Actually, I get it during the kernel load
<intelikey> kernel or init ?
<jodanlime> RollerC, hmmm, i would just try to install it again, i cant really help much, sorry
<ipfw> RacerX: I've ran a bit of everything over the years... But yeah, was on a fbsd kick when I came up with ipfw :)
<RollerC> jodanlime: thanks, I'll try that
<ipfw> crimsun: how so I get access to this build-essential .. just su root and apt-get it ?
<RollerC> bbl if that doesn't work
<crimsun> ipfw: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<RacerX> ipfw: *nod*
<intelikey> ipfw sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tatters> intelikey: that cut out 90% of error msg when run im left with -->> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8931
<eauxnguyen> intelikey -> xinetd.d is supposed to be in the \etc dir? I don't see it
<ipfw> crimsun, intelikey : I don't have to su, the first thing I did was activate root (for a reason) ...
<crimsun> ipfw: don't be polemic for argument's sake. We assume you're intelligent enough to ignore the sudo part if you know what you're doing.
<intelikey> tatters so   sudo chown root -R /tmp/
<C_J_Pro> Jared, privmsg me
<wastrel> intelikey:  lynx works ...
<intelikey> eauxnguyen in /etc/X11/ some place iirc   use find or slocate to find it.     find /etc -name xinet
<Jared|here> I am fucking GOD!
<intelikey> wastrel yes i tested it too.
<tatters> well yah that sorted it no idea Y but your a freaking god thnx :)
<intelikey> wastrel it is an ssl issue with links
<ipfw> crimsun, fair enough ;)
<tatters> BTW: was the error msg anything to be concerned with would it have caused me problem  in long run?
<benplaut> OK, now i'm in dapper again :P
<intelikey> tatters no probably not, just a minor security issue
<lus|wats> ?? is dapper out already?
<God|in> what the hell are we talking about?
<tatters> k thnx for help much appriciated
<C_J_Pro> <_<
<C_J_Pro> lus, yes
<C_J_Pro> well
<C_J_Pro> flight 4 is
<benplaut> lus|wats, nah... beta/alpha version
<lus|wats> ah ic
<frazmanw> I am trying Dapper on my test machine, and I am trying to get DVD support and other restricted formats. What repositories do I need to add?
<C_J_Pro> idk, I just installed Flight 4 a few minutes ago
<ipfw> crimsun, have to say, this might be the perfect linux for my wife, its very easy to use/install, and I love the ability to add limited access users quickly
<drfoz> does alsa work on flight 4 now? i didnt have any sound on flight 3 with the via ac'97 audio
<God|in> dee dee dee!
<xpl0it> hi all
<C_J_Pro> I should check to see if ALSA works
<C_J_Pro> I have it up now
<intelikey> ipfw that ability is not distro specific....
<C_J_Pro> yes
<C_J_Pro> ALSA works
<ipfw> crimsun, I'm searching for some updated FireFox, xfce4, and so on. Know of any good package archives ?
* God|in quits
<ipfw> intelikey, I've never really ran gnome, is that more part of it ?
<C_J_Pro> ipfw, try out the backports
<gasp> what is flight 4?
<C_J_Pro> Flight 4 is the latest version of Dapper Drake
<C_J_Pro> don't run it unless you are willing to have some problems
<ipfw> intelikey, I haven't ran X much for that matter either ;)
<Fackamato> what's the more fundamental changes in dapper?
<w32> Hey I am following a tutorial on howto forge "ISP Server Setup For Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10" I have dont this  afew times, now except this time I decided I wanted to configure a software raid 5 on the drives I have 3 hdd's (20gb 20gb 27.4 gb) The base system is installed on the primary ide master and the other two disks are conifgured to be used for raid- I didn't want to do the "confgure a software raid" option in the initial setup
<gasp> C_J_Pro:: thanks
<Fackamato> I mean except new software versions, what will be different from breez
<C_J_Pro> ok, w32 has just confused me
<w32> sorry
<C_J_Pro> sorry, whenever it gets into raid, I have no idea
<gasp> C_J_Pro:: where are the backports?
<crimsun> ipfw: are you tracking Dapper (6.04), or did you install Breezy (5.10)? Newer versions aren't in 5.10.
<intelikey> ipfw not really... it's sudo that gives limited adminestrative access to users  and  the configs for the gui that make it easy to manipulate the sudoers file   using groups also is the main point.   it's a  linux  thing.
<monzie> how do i go from Breezy to dapper ?
<ipfw> crimsun, Oh... I'm Breezy right now, only base install CD I saw at the time
<C_J_Pro> gasp, let me grab the address
<w32> update your sources.list
<C_J_Pro> gasp, you using breezy?
<tatters> is it ok to run kde based packages in gnome? I am being told "cannot find kde helpcentre" is it safe to install or should I just upgrade kubuntu desktop?
<gasp> C_J_Pro:: yeah
<wastrel> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ipfw> crimsun, done slack, fbsd, gentoo, and a bit of debian over the years.. The Gui stuff is very new to me though :)
<intelikey> tatters yes
<monzie> should i just change "breezy " to dapper everywhere in my sources.list , w32?
<w32> yes
<C_J_Pro> bah, where is that setup again?
<intelikey> tatters or 'nome based apps in kde for that matter
<ipfw> intelikey, guess I shouldn't have ignored sudo all these years, they really take advantage of it, and its nice
<w32> there may be something else too I can't member for sure
<ipfw> crimsun, is Dapper devel, or stable ?
<C_J_Pro> gasp: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291
<gasp> ipfw:: sudo is nifty
<Jormundgand> ipfw: Officially devel, unofficially quite stable.
<tatters> k, so I can just install kde help centre rather than the whole package?
<gasp> C_J_Pro:: thanks man
<tatters> lol,its like a long and winding road . did the beatles use linux?
<ipfw> so, do I need to switch over to Dapper to get FireFox 1.5 in the package listing ?
<wastrel> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<aroman> how can I tell thet kernel to use a specific driver for a specific pci id (my network card) ?
<ejofee> is there any user-friendly gui app which helps in choosing fonts for x11 (preferably also features font preview), also showing their standard x11 syntax? i currently use nedit (a text editor) to do that, but i was wondering whether there was some specialized app.
<eauxnguyen> intelikey -> ok so xinetd wasn't installed, I thought it was part of the base package. Installing now. Thanks for your assist
<ipfw> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> pas de quoi, ipfw
<Jormundgand> I've replaced Metacity with Kwin due to a lack of functionality in the former, but I've found keycombos like Print Screen have stopped working. Does anyone have any advice on what I could grab from KDE to get Print Screen to work again?
<zphinx> Why the hell does apt want to delete ubuntu-desktop when i try to uninstall xchat? :P
<intelikey> ipfw yes i agree,  but the default setup of a ubuntu system is not more secure, but actually lsee secure; because most people don't use a secure personal password, where as they might for root; and also that sudo is set by default to remember the password for 15 minutes.   but when setup correctly sudo is a very good idea.
<Jormundgand> zphinx: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which requires xchat.
<tatters> same with postfix zphinx
<ejofee> zphinx: ubuntu-desktop is not a package. you don't need it.
<intelikey> hmmmm that is drifting off topic tho....
<zphinx> gotcha
<puff> Is it possible to watch quicktime on ubuntu?
<ejofee> zphinx: so it's just ubuntu's way to tell you that now your original ubuntu desktop is incomplete. that's all.
<intelikey> eauxnguyen np your welcome
<wastrel> !quicktime
<ubotu> [quicktime]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
* w32 hates quicktime
<Yetiszaf> !glibc
<ubotu> Yetiszaf: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> !info glibc
<jedrick> i have error booting to my ubuntu, "server authorization directory (daemon/servauthdir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exit. please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm" why is that?
<w32> !raid5
<ubotu> w32: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<w32> !raid
<ubotu> [raid]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Yetiszaf> Anyone here who knows what to do if you can't get users to login via NIS?
<jodanlime> are there any hard drives or tv tuners or video cards to stay away from with ubuntu?
<jerrod> hello all.  what does it mean if when logining into myspace.com, an error message pops up saying: "object reference not set to an instance of an object"
<ipfw> so, how do I get xfce in the package list, and have it as my default wm ?
<intelikey> jodanlime ahhh whatever came out this week maybe....
<ipfw> this gnome stuff seems awful heavy
<Falstius> jodanlime: ati video cards tend to be more difficult, tv tuners that work with mythTV should be happy, and who has problems with hard drives?
<gasp> gnome is awful heavy
<intelikey> ipfw it's  xfce4
<mcquaid> hey does gnome have a intergrated spell check like kde?
<tatters> what I dont understand for example I can download phpgroupware or egroupware both look similer and both do essentially the same but slightly different how do I know which one to choose?
<iceman> well all the dvd players i have found suck so far... damit
<jerrod> question^^??
<mcquaid> so it will work in apps like ff, xchat, gedit etc
<intelikey> ipfw apt-cache search <blah>
<Quinch> Just to ask, is there a WINE-specific chat somewhere?
<dlmmlb> hwo to restart x server?
<midwinter> #winehq
<Quinch> Muchthanks.
<jedrick> i have error booting to my ubuntu, "server authorization directory (daemon/servauthdir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exit. please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm" why is that? can someone help me
<wastrel> xfce is in universe
<nomin> what is the most straightforward, easiest to use program for encoding a dvd.  I have some .avi's and other videos on my pc that I want to put onto dvd to play in a dvd player.
<Falstius> dlmmlb: ctrl-alt-backspace
<progrock> where do USB flash drives get mounted to by default?
<intelikey> dlmmlb ctrl+alt+backspace
<dlmmlb> i see. thanks
<Falstius> dlmmlb: or just log out and back in again.
<dlmmlb> thanks
<shane__> has anyone here used slackware's zipslack?
<tatters>  /media/usbdisk/   i think prog
<intelikey> !info xfce
<pder> is it possible to install ubuntu on an IBM compatible microcomputer system?
<progrock> thanks
<intelikey> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<gasp> shane__:: zipslack isn't bad
<Jivenix> sometimes i type in a command like find or grep and it never returns
<intelikey> [ubotu(n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  Package 'xfce' does not exist.
<amphi> pder: yes
<shane__> gasp:: im having problems with it
<mcquaid> i compiled xfce from svn
<mcquaid> 4.4 is looking good
<tatters> dont take my word for it though that where I find all my usb media stuff
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i use this, so i can use my memory stick pro? /dev/sdf1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<amphi> intelikey: xfce4 I believe
<gasp> shane__:: what's up?
<shane__> gasp:: and how do i whisper on irc, im kinda new at this
<gasp> try /msg <user>
<shane__> or are you now whispering?
<shane__> not*
<intelikey> DON'T WHISPER !
<tatters> is that correct will  all usb media be found in /media/usbdisk    folder  and that is alos its mount point?
* intelikey walks away grumblin #*#$#$^@$%&*
<Prohibited> hmm, I run a DigiChat server which averages about 50-60 users daily, and I noticed that my physical memory is up to 98% using "PhpSysInfo" -- When I shut down DigiChat, it goes to around 55% -- Currently I have 4.80 MB free of memory, and the size is 249.48 - IS this normal?
<pder> is it possible to install ubuntu using only low density 5.25 floppy diskettes?
<rewt_> what;s a good medical irc channel?
<Kyral> pder: I haven't seen those in about a decade
<wastrel> i would be very surprised if there is a good medical irc channel
<eobanb> pder; why would you do that
<tatters> #diseases-r-us?
<intelikey> pder yes it is..... but you don't want too.
<rewt_> i need to find current acceptable failure rate of a pacemaker by gpvernment standards. >.<
<eobanb> pder, i suppose it would be, but i think you'd need--literally--about 1000 of them.
<enthused> is there a standard way to stop a running service? samba or sshd for instance?
<gasp> lol@tatters
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im trying to install VLC and when I do it says things like Depends:liba52-0.7.4 but it is not installable    -    what does this mean
<Prohibited> yeah
<Prohibited> kill PROCESS ID
<pder> cdrom is broken and I only have 5.25 disk drive
<mattwestm> is it possible to get above kernel 2.6.12-9-386 on a server install?
<Prohibited> get the process id by typing "top" -- this shows you running processes
<Falstius> keithhhhhhhhh: it means it needs a package that isn't in the repository
<eobanb> enthused, yes.  services managed by init.d can be stopped by doing sudo /etc/init.d/servicename stop
<enthused> Prohibited: there arent init scripts?
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah
<enthused> eobanb: hmm ok thanks
<intelikey> eobanb i could do it with one disk.....  but it would require tons of time.
<Falstius> keithhhhhhhhh: liba52 is for ACC codecs which are proprietary (I suspect)
<eobanb> enthused, so for example, you could do sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Prohibited> oi, yes there is
<jedrick> i have error booting to my ubuntu, "server authorization directory (daemon/servauthdir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exit. please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm" why is that? can someone help me
<keithhhhhhhhh> Falstius-so how can I get these files?
<enthused> eobanb, Prohibited: thanks
<wastrel> jedrick:  does /var/lib/gdm exist?
<goodtimes> I recently switched from metacity to sawfish and now my desktop icons of all the drives have disappeared, how can I get them back?
<Falstius> keithhhhhhhhh: adding the multiverse repositories I think will fix that one (its in my list)
<intelikey> jedrick  did you setup /var on another partition and for some reason it is not mounting ?
<Falstius> keithhhhhhhhh: actually .. it looks like it is in main.  I don't know why it isn't there for you.
<rage__> Hey guys ;)
<jedrick> maybe or i don't know because i just redo a boot grub using install cd and maybe i mess it up
<intelikey> Falstius main  and  main on the cd are !=
<keithhhhhhhhh> Falstius-ok
<jedrick> but i can see my var partition when i browse it here through partition magic
<Falstius> intelikey: true .. maybe its finding the one on the CD first.
<intelikey> jedrick   mount
<Comrade_Sergei> how di i run wine?
<tomallen4> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, and have a networking question
<eobanb> tomallen4, sure, what's the question?
<intelikey> Comrade_Sergei wine /path/to/file.exe
<ablyss> Comrade_Sergei, you have in installed?
<eobanb> Comrade_Sergei, do you have it installed already?
<iceman> where can i get the video codecs for linux ...
<jedrick> intelikey: mount to where?
<ipfw> how do I turn off the stupid console beeping ?
<eobanb> iceman, read the ubuntu faq
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i get the volume keys on my keyboard to work
<Comrade_Sergei> its instaeeld
<tomallen4> thanks. well, obviously i'm online, but my connection speed is about 50-70% slower than under XP
<Falstius> is there a good way to find out which repository is providing a package?
<ipfw> like when I tab complete etc, its PC-Speaker, so even if I mute volume it goes
<tomallen4> any ideas what the problem might be?
<intelikey> jedrick just type   mount     to see if the partition is mounted on /var or not
<eobanb> tomallen4, just while web browsing, or downloading a certain file, or using bittorrent, or what?
<jedrick> intelikey: where will i type mount? im on my windows box
<Comrade_Sergei> intelikey i have the file in a windows partition thats mounted
<intelikey> Comrade_Sergei yeah.  and?
<tomallen4> primarily web browsing. actually, bittorrent seems to be pretty good. my /etc/resolv.conf file correctly lists the 3 DNS addresses listed on my router
<Comrade_Sergei> so how do i acces the file with wine
<cyblivious> just mounted some ntfs partitions. but when i do, dekstop freezes every few seconds, like a skipping music cd
<Comrade_Sergei> is it c: or /
<cyblivious> does someone here know what the problem is?
<Falstius> tomallen4: so how do you tell that it is slower?
<stephelton> anyone know the command to make vi automatically indent?
<jedrick> intelikey: how will i know if it's mounted to var?
<Yetiszaf> stephelton: vi or vim?
<intelikey> jedrick disreguard all i've said..... again i thought i was talking to someone that was actually running linux.
<eobanb> i dont think vi can
<wastrel> ipfw:  http://ldp.rtin.bz/linuxfocus/English/June2005/article378.shtml
<stephelton> Yetiszaf, vim
<Yetiszaf> stephelton: IIRC :set autoindent
<tomallen4> well, it's just a perception, but then i tested it using vonage's site (http://www.vonage.com/help_knowledgeBase_article.php?article=497&category=159)
<Jormundgand> Does anyone know how KDE handles Print Screen? Because I can't use that key to take a screenshot since I replaced Metacity with Kwin...how do I get it back?
<Comrade_Sergei> intelikey?
<stephelton> Yetiszaf, i'm confused as to what the difference is - vi and vim both accomplish the same thing when run from a CL
<tomallen4> that uses java
<iceman> god a simple link on installing the video codecs ? anyone
<quietFrank> hi all, I have an old laptop with no working floppy or cd I have installed the base system on it by taking the hard drive out and putting it in another box and installing the base system
<eobanb> tomallen4, and is it slower?
<Yetiszaf> stephelton: Thats most likely because you don't have vi installed.
<jedrick> intelikey: ok, is there any other way to know that my linux is mounting to my var?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with setting up printers?
<quietFrank> how do I instll packages from a local network source ?
<cyblivious> just mounted some ntfs partitions. but when i do, dekstop freezes every few seconds, like a skipping music cd
<amphi> stephelton: vi is a symlink to vim on most distros - you'll have to try netbsd or summat to get 'real' vi
<stephelton> Yetiszaf, i see. is there any reason why someone would use vi over vim?
<jedrick> intelikey: i can browse my linux file and var from here using partition magic
<tomallen4> yes. with xp, i get the full 3 Mbps speed (almost), with ubuntu i get only about 800-900 kbps
<pianoboy3333> _jason: r u good w/ printers?
<wastrel> real vi is inferior
<pianoboy3333> _jason: would this work? # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23
<pianoboy3333> # Written by cupsd on Sun Feb 19 21:44:24 2006
<pianoboy3333> <DefaultPrinter LaserJet-1000>
<pianoboy3333> Info LaserJet-1000
<pianoboy3333> DeviceURI smb://alex@KENDELL//hpLaser
<pianoboy3333> State Idle
<pianoboy3333> Accepting Yes
<pianoboy3333> JobSheets none none
<intelikey> Comrade_Sergei you asked how to run wine.....  the answer i gave is     wine /path/to/file.exe
<stephelton> amphi, makes sense.
<pianoboy3333> QuotaPeriod 0
<pianoboy3333> PageLimit 0
<tomallen4> that's still fast, but obviously something is wrong
<pianoboy3333> KLimit 0
<pianoboy3333> </Printer>
<amphi> pianoboy3333: don't flood, please
<Yetiszaf> stephelton: vi is probably a bit faster, but that's about it. No colors, less features.
<Comrade_Sergei> intelikey is it wine c:/ or wine / / / its in windows
<pianoboy3333> amphi: sry, I thought I had the pastebin url in my clipboard
<amphi> pianoboy3333: heh
<crouchingMonkey> how do i install firefox 1.5 on ubuntu ?
<stephelton> Yetiszaf, pff ... faster...
<iceman> !codec
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iceman
<wastrel> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<stephelton> Yetiszaf, thanks
<pianoboy3333> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8927
<iceman> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<intelikey> jedrick can you write to /etc/fstab from there ?   or at least read it and confirm that there is a /var  listed in it ?
<amphi> stephelton: vi was designed to be usable across 9600 baud links ;)
<Yetiszaf> stephelton: well, until about a month ago I had a solaris-box here on which that mattered.
<iceman> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jedrick> intelikey: yes
<Falstius> tomallen4: they all seem to require Flash
<stephelton> Yetiszaf, its 2006 dude
<stephelton> amphi, lol
<jedrick> intelikey: i can copy the file and edit it then paste it again
<cfh_dev> Where can I find configure?
<amphi> cfh_dev: for what?
<kevo_tool> Is there a known problem with 'fglrx' and XVideo?
<kevo_tool> (Dapper)
<tomallen4> Falstius: Flash? the online connection speed tests?
<Yetiszaf> stephelton: Yes. That does not mean we've gotten rid of all those boxes yet.
<cfh_dev> amphi: the program.  Like in the sequence "./configure && make install"
<intelikey> Comrade_Sergei no it's   wine /media/windowsdrive_c:_maybe/Program\Files/accessories/notepad.exe     or something like that.
<amphi> cfh_dev: in the directory you unpacked the tarball into
<Comrade_Sergei> u sure
<pianoboy3333> I have a printer problem, It won't connect, here is my printers.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8927
<Yetiszaf> Anyone know where to find e-mail-addresses of developers?
<wastrel> <3 vi
<intelikey> jedrick and fill it with M$ markup... not a good idea.
<Falstius> tomallen4: yeah.  I don't know if it affects the tests but I hate flash and don't have it installed :)
<Jivenix> is there a quick command to take a screen capture and send it to file
<stephelton> Yetiszaf, i recently did some file recovery on an old pentium 1 running win95... that was a nightmare... i pitty you
<wastrel> Yetiszaf:  you should direct questions to the appropriate mailing lits
<wastrel> Yetiszaf:  *list
<jedrick> intelikey: what you mean M$?
<tomallen4> Falstius: yeah, it could be flash or java... is there a better way to test connection speed?
<Comrade_Sergei> still doesnt work
<intelikey> Yetiszaf read the man page for the app
<amphi> Yetiszaf: of what? often man pages; ubuntu maintainers should be in /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGE_NAME somewhere
<Yetiszaf> intelikey, wastrel, amphi: I only want to know how fast a bug will be fixed.
<Comrade_Sergei> intelikey could u go to #intelikey and explain this to me plz
<intelikey> jedrick micro$oft uses different line end char than unix.
<Yetiszaf> It seems glibc/libc6 is broken in Breezy.
<Falstius> tomallen4: bittorrent is a pretty good one :-P.  Maybe you should set your router to be the primary DNS in /etc/resolv.conf .. it should do caching and the firewall could be slowing down your requests.
<beerockxs> bah, bad metacity
<jedrick> intelikey: here's the fstab # /etc/fstab: static file system information.## <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0/dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1/dev/hda7       /boot           ext3    defaults        0       2/dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,
<jedrick> oops
<wastrel> Jivenix:  scrot
<Comrade_Sergei> good thing theres no ops
<amphi> Jivenix: or xwd for great canonicality!
<jjjjjjj> hello... my thunderbird won't start from the menu... I have to start it from a terminal.  any idea?
<tga1> hey, what's a good way to get two machines to connect to each other for remote backups?
<amphi> jjjjjjj: the menu doesn't point at the binary?
<Comrade_Sergei> intelikey?
<tomallen4> Falstius: so, change /etc/resolv.conf to just the first DNS address listed on my router? and i'm assuming it should be the DNS, not IP, right?
<amphi> tga1: ethernet?
<pianoboy3333> I have a printer problem, It won't connect, here is my printers.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8927
<Falstius> tomallen4: no, make your router (192.168.0.1) be the only entry in resolv.conf
<Codename_V> hi guys.  the grub install failed on me.  the new dapper drake beta or whatever.  would anyone be able to give me the grub config for that?
<intelikey> jedrick i don't see any mention of /var in that file..... so "IF" you installed using a seperate partition for /var  then there is your error.....    (that all hinges on the IF)
<goodtimes> I recently switched from metacity to sawfish and now my desktop icons of all the drives have disappeared, how can I get them back?
<jjjjjjj> oo ya... i remember reading about checking that.  but can't remember where.  :/
<Tidus> goodtimes: you can just run 'nautilus' to restore the desktop
<Falstius> the router will then relay that to the dns servers it has and cache the results for faster browsing on your end.  That should be the way dhcp set it up.
<Jivenix> how do i view images?
<jjjjjjj> maybe that was in novell linux
<jedrick> intelikey: so what shall i do then to mount it to var?
<Jivenix> from the terminal
<tga1> amphi, I mean authentication-wise
<nandemonai> hi people
<Comrade_Sergei> will someone here help me with WINE plz
<ipfw> wastrel, thanks man
<tomallen4> Falstius: oh! just the 192.168... address! when i set it up, the installer automatically configured it as the 3 DNS addresses (not local 192... addresses)... ok, let me try to change it, see if that helps. thanks!
<nandemonai> How reliable is Ubuntu64? And is Ubuntu Secure enough to run as a small soho server?
<amphi> Jivenix: imagemagick (display), gthumb, gqview, pornview, ...
<stephelton> when i hit backspace (not delete) in vim it deletes the character under the cursor (as delete would) anyone know how i can fix this?
<bunghole> hi
<jetscreamer> heh
<instabin> any one know how to rip and compress a dvd
<Falstius> tomallen4: just make sure to keep a backup list incase your router is the 1 in 10000 that doesn't do DNS.
<Codename_V> CompBrain: sure
<instabin> Want to make some backups
<intelikey> you boot ubuntu   then  probably use   fdisk -l   to find the partition and issue a  mount /dev/hd?# /var   to mount it.  and add a line in /etc/fstab to reflect that device and mount point (like the one for / )         jedrick
<instabin> to use in the car
<amphi> instabin: mencoder - acidrip is a handy gui fe
<Codename_V> nandemonai: ya got me.  but considering it's debian based I'd say darn stable.  and secure?  secure as you make it.
<Tidus> !tell instabin -about restricted
<Falstius> instabin: alot of people use DVDshrink in wine.
<intelikey> jedrick where  ? is a letter  and  # is a number ^ as specified by the fdisk command.
<tomallen4> Falstius: OK, thanks. actually, i already have it saved as /etc/resolv.conf.backup.
<instabin> i tryed to setup dvdshrink but couldnt get it
<jedrick> intelikey: can you tell me how? i mean the commands. i'll just mount it through a live cd and probably do what you said
<Bite_Me_Bill> Where would I look to edit my setting for the login screen that is shown just after boot.
<Codename_V> oops.  meant to say, Comrade_Sergei: sure
<bunghole> #>mount -o loop -t iso9660 MORROWIND.iso /mnt/cdrom (gives this error: MORROWIND.iso: Permission denied) I am doing this as root. Morrowind.iso exists on an nfs share. What does it mean by permission denied?
<Falstius> instabin: there are some notes on using it at the wine site.  somewhere.
<intelikey> jedrick yeah mount your root partition and edit /<mountpoint>/etc/fstab file....
<wastrel> Bite_Me_Bill:  the gdm theme can be changed in system > administration > login screen setup
<Bite_Me_Bill> wastrel, Ok thanks I will look into that.
<Falstius> bunghole: you don't he read permission for that file on the other machine?
<pianoboy3333> I have a printer problem, It won't connect, here is my printers.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8927
<cyblivious> which is better, OSS or ALSA?
<Yetiszaf> cyblivious: most probably alsa.
<cyblivious> why?
<Falstius> ALSA with OSS compatibility enabled ..
<jedrick> intelikey: what will i change on /etc/fstab? or what will i type in there
<bunghole> Falstius, the nfs share is mounted as rw, I have read/write permissions on the whole share
<Yetiszaf> cyblivious: because it's the new way for sound.
<intelikey> jedrick boot your live cd.  and come back in here....
<cyblivious> ok
<bunghole> Falstius, -rwxr--r--  1 bunghole bunghole 585M 2006-02-02 00:52 MORROWIND.iso
<Bite_Me_Bill> wastrel, that seems just the themes.  I need to change the refresh rate for only that screen.
<cyblivious> but before, i could use ALSA, but now it has no sounds. but OSS works. what could be the prob?
<jedrick> intelikey: but i can't connect to the internet through live cd im just using dial ap :(
<Falstius> bunghole: weird.  *shrug*  dunno why.  Maybe NFS and mount don't get along.
<intelikey> jedrick i use dialup and i can......  have you tried wvdial ?
<cyblivious> is there a way to reinstall ALSA?
<Evodawg> not sure does ubuntu use alsaconfig
<ba> read
<jedrick> intelikey: nope. can you teach me how to connect using dial up. i have cnet intel v92 external modem
<intelikey> oh jedrick i see.  winmodem..... never mind.
<Falstius> should be able to do something like dpkg --reconfigure alsa
<jetscreamer> alsaconfig is in alsa-base iirc
<iceman> shoot cant find how to install codecs for dvd's
<jjjjjjj> woah ubuntu comes with asterisk?
<wastrel> Bite_Me_Bill:  dunno about that
<jetscreamer> many things come with asterisk available
<intelikey> jedrick ya kinda need a real modem for use with linux....
<jedrick> intelikey: ok just tell me what to do on fstab
<cyblivious> just check my disk manager, my dvd drive was /dev/hdd. is this ok?
<jjjjjjj> asterisk, mythtv and vista are my reasons for relooking at linux
<cyblivious> just checked my disk manager, my dvd drive was /dev/hdd. is this ok?
<Evodawg> jedrick:  I'll sell you my old one for 20 bucks
<OHPhoneGuy> http://freegeekcolumbus.org/wiki/OEM_Install - Guide to OEM installation (oem's really easy, but still)
<wastrel> what's vista
<Bite_Me_Bill> wastrel, seems that xorg isn't started yet...
<jetscreamer> next windows?
<Yetiszaf> bunghole: what does "head -1 $location/Morrowind.iso" do?
<Bite_Me_Bill> wastrel, thanks for the reply though.
<stephelton> when i hit backspace (not delete) in vim it deletes the character under the cursor (as delete would) anyone know how i can fix this?
<iceman> anyone able to help on dvd codecs
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Evodawg> Once you go dsl you can never go back to dial up
<jetscreamer> see also libdvdread2&3
<zphinx> wtf
<wastrel> Bite_Me_Bill:  maybe something in /etc/gdm/  ...
<gasp> Evodawg:: very true
<jedrick> intelikey: still there man?
<iceman> jetscreamer thanks
<zphinx> ubntu is asking for my cdrom when im trying to reinstall the ubuntu release of xchat
<Evodawg> anyone want to buy my old dial up hardware modem
<jetscreamer> Bite_Me_Bill: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe
<Falstius> zphinx: remove the cdrom from the /etc/apt/sources.list file (or from sources in synaptic)
<Evodawg> works great just plug it in and linux just works
<jjjjjjj> Once you go to fibre optics you'll never go back to dsl
* jetscreamer wants to own uu.net
<intelikey> jedrick ok one more time.     use 'fdisk -l '  or  'fdisk -l /dev/hd? '  (as typed without the ' marks)  to determine exact device of the partition that should be mmounted on /var    there are two listed in your fstab, it is NOT one of them; but should be a linux partition.        then in the fstab copy the line for /boot  so that you have two of them.  then edit one of them to the device and mount point correct for var.
<Evodawg> yeah but how many of us have fiber avail
<eobanb> once you go symmetrical you can never go back to asymmetrical
<tatters> hmmm who helped me earlier I rebooted PC now cannot login
<zphinx> The cd isnt in the sources list
<pianoboy3333> I have a printer problem, It won't connect, here is my printers.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8927
<Evodawg> who ever helped tatters   RUN
<jetscreamer> well that was concise
<Falstius> zphinx: did you apt-get update?
<tatters> lol
* intelikey really hopes that we are not doing this all in vain.....
<intelikey> wb tatters
<jetscreamer> so the printer isn't local
<tatters> ah intellikey
<Falstius> intelikey: isn't it fdisk -p /dev/hdx?
<zphinx> since when?
<jetscreamer> fdisk -l for a list of partitions
<zphinx> updated the repositorys plenty since install
<jjjjjjj> well i win the "lawnchair larry" award today.... Just uninstalled thunderbird 1.07 and now 1.5 is gone too.
<Falstius> zphinx: since you had the problem with xchat :)
<WAKKA> can somone tell me how to use my keyboard multi-media keys easily ?
<tatters> any idea Y ow cannot login?
<intelikey> Falstius no.
<zphinx> just updated it
<jedrick> intelikey: ok mine is /dev/hda5 that's the root, but i dont know how to  mount point correct for var
<zphinx> still the same problem
<eobanb> wakka, you usually can, but it's usually not very easy.
<quietFrank> I have a webserver which I want to use to act as server for apt to server the files off my cd can anyone tell me how to go about this ?
<tatters> only can connect using fail safe terminal
<WAKKA> eobanb: yea :-(
<Falstius> I keep thinking P because that's the command in interactive mode.  My bad.
<WAKKA> !wiki
<quietFrank> the mirrors page in the wiki only describes how to rsync from an existing mirror
<Falstius> tatters: that means you can log in, but you can't start xwindows.
<Evodawg> wonder if there are more apt-gets than URPMI'S ??????
<cyblivious> is there a way to convert my linux file system w/o losing the data like in partition magic?
<interneti> I am currently compiling audacity on ubuntu breezy, and I get this error towards the end http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8932
<Evodawg> I'm from the Mandriva old school
<eobanb> Evodawg, urpmi is not a package format, rpm is.  urpmi is just a mandrake package management programme
<zphinx> Anyone else have any other ideas?
<interneti> any help would be greatly appreciated
<zphinx> i did delete the xchat.desktop file tho, might be that
<Evodawg> ok ok ok   sorry
<GoDawgs> kameron: dude.... hello :)
<jetscreamer> !repository
<ubotu> jetscreamer: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ubeyguy> i have installed webmin
<Ubeyguy> what do i type to start it?
<zphinx> you dont, go to http://localhost:10000
<Evodawg> just wondering if more are development is taking place with rpm or get
<tatters> Wait danger will robinson
<amphi> Evodawg: mandriva is old school?
<wastrel> mandriva, is that mandrake?
<GoDawgs> hey guys... what does this mean:   Depends: kdelibs4c2 but it is not going to be installed
<jetscreamer> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+repository
<ablyss> https://localhost:10000 < uses ssl by default and you need to set root passwd
<Ubeyguy> its a blank page
<jetscreamer> http://wiki.africasource2.tacticaltech.org/post/main/02kq1ct2pXNBBsXY
<jedrick> intelikey: ?
<zphinx> So anyone have any idea why apt is asking for my cd-rom when im reinstalling xchat? :P
<packet> GoDawgs, it means that you have a dependency conflict
<Evodawg> You know what I mean  I meant Mandrake
<Ubeyguy> ablyss: on https i get Error - Access denied for 192.168.254.69
<GoDawgs> packet: Thank you.  Do you know how to resolve it?
<jace> whats a good program to edit photos in ubuntu?
<interneti> not to sound impatient but would anyone be able to help me with my situation
<wastrel> jace:  gimp
<GoDawgs> packet: or rather how I can fix it... :)
<Ubeyguy> jace: gimp
<jace> appreciate it
<tatters> intelikey what did we do that now has locked me out of desktop?
<Falstius> zphinx: try "apt-get show xchat" and it might tell you where it is looking for it.
<wastrel> jace:  great program, terrible name :] 
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, you get a login screen though? or just access denied?
<Ubeyguy> ablyss: on https i get Error - Access denied for 192.168.254.69, Any idea?
<harritj> zphinx forgot to hash out the cdrom entries in sources.list?
<Ubeyguy> ablyss: just access denied
<Evodawg> ubuntu  is new school compared to Mandrivia   since Mandriva is Mandrake
<intelikey> tatters nothing.... hehhe. but maybe your tmp is not flushing propperly    close all apps sudo "rm -rf /tmp/* /var/tmp/* "   reboot.
<zphinx> no, no cd-rom enteries
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, dont use your IP, use localhost or 127.0.0.1:10000
<Yetiszaf> zphinx: have you run 'apt-get update'?
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, localhost:10000
<Ubeyguy> but i want to connect from a remote machine
<zphinx> yes
<packet> GoDawgs, have you mixed your repositories? It's very hard to solve circular dependencies most of the time
<jedrick> intelikey: ok mine is /dev/hda5 that's the root, but i dont know how to  mount point correct for var
<cafuego> Ubeyguy: tunnel through ssh
<GoDawgs> packet: what do you mean by mixing them?
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, you have to adjust that from the host machine first
<jedrick> intelikey: how to mount point?
<Falstius> Ubeyguy: you'll have to allow that remote host .. I think you can do that from the web interface if you're on the local host.
<tatters> and whats that gunna do?
<GoDawgs> packet: I went through the sourceo-matic to create my repos
<Jormundgand> I've replaced Metacity with Kwin due to a lack of functionality in the former, but I've found keycombos like Print Screen have stopped working. Does anyone have any advice on what I need from KDE to get Print Screen to work again?
<jetscreamer> try locate
<packet> the sources in your sources.list file
<intelikey> tatters that may also undo part of what we did eariler.
<jetscreamer> or try /usr/bin/xchat
<Ubeyguy> ok brb
<packet> the places you download your programs from
<tatters> oh
<GoDawgs> packet: here i'll copy and paste it in the pastebin .. just a sec
<tatters> :/
<Codename_V> so not a soul is running the new dapper drake beta or whatever?
<amphi> Jormundgand: what does it do? I have it mapped  to Compose here
<Jormundgand> Codename_V: I am.
<Yetiszaf> zphinx: can you paste your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<jetscreamer> Codename_V: they crashed earlier..
<Jormundgand> amphi: Print Screen takes a screenshot of the screen.
<GoDawgs> packet: actually it's installing something right now so hold on a minute... ok?
<intelikey> jedrick please ignore me.  and let someone help you that can speak newbish better than i can.  thank you.   and sorry for the confussion.
<Codename_V> Jormundgand: would you mind doing me a favor and paste your grub config file somewhere so I can have a look?
<zphinx> Nevermind, i found the problem
<jedrick> intelikey: please man i need your help, your the only here i could count on.
<Falstius> zphinx: what was it?
<jetscreamer> Jormundgand: you might have tried sawfish first, old default before metacity
* intelikey realized he was telling a guy to edit his fstab that didn't know what a mount point is.
<GoDawgs> packet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8933
<zphinx> me being blind and not seeing the cd rom entry :P
<Jormundgand> jetscreamer: sorry?
<amphi> Jormundgand: why have a key for that? it's not like you need it often, and umpteen programs exist that can do that
<wastrel> yay
<zphinx> it was right at the top
<Falstius> zphinx: hah!  told you so :)
<ablyss> jedrick, i speak newbish.. what do you need to do?
<wastrel> zphinx:  they hide it up at the top where you expect comments :] 
<Jormundgand> amphi: habit, and convenience.
<jedrick> im just new to linux can someone help me
<jetscreamer> Jormundgand: sawfish used to be the gnome default.
<Jormundgand> Codename_V: where do I find that again?
<jetscreamer> you might try that one.
<intelikey> jedrick there you go ablyss can help you.
<Jormundgand> jetscreamer: yes...what does that have to do with kwin?
<zphinx> wastrel: yeah :/
<Falstius> ablyss: he needs to read a guide on how to use linux.
<taylor_> do i need to compile a "tar.bz2" file?
<Codename_V> jordo23: /boot/grub/menu.lst maybe?  or maybe /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<Jormundgand> jetscreamer: I prefer kwin. I just want Print Screen.
<ipfw> last stupid question for a bit, now that I have modified the sources.list why doesn't the default gnome-app-install program show a "Full" list of the stuff to install, for instance... I can apt-get install tor but tor isn't in the package list of the gui package thingy
<wastrel> taylor_:  tar.bz2 is like  .zip  it's compressed
<jedrick> ablyss: i have erro booting to my ubuntu.
<jetscreamer> ah ok sorry
<Codename_V> Jormundgand: that stuff up there was meant for you.  ^^^
<taylor_> it has alot of files in it
<ablyss> jedrick, what does the error say
<jace> earlier, i tried to install a 32 bit ubuntu, but I dont think that installed correctly.  Are there any other ways to use 32 bit application in 64 bit ubuntu?  I'm so considering going to suse
<zphinx> i habitually look a few rows down when opening a config file or a script since the first few rows are usually GPL comments etc
<Ubeyguy> ablyss: i tryed to login as root it didnt work and i tried to login as my user and it didnt work how do i login?
<jedrick> ablyss: server authorization directory (daemon/servauthdir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exit. please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm
<jjjjjjj> what is the wiki for thunderbird?
<interneti> is there a possibility someone can help?
<intelikey> ipfw update ?
<pianoboy3333> Is someone here good with printers?
<jetscreamer> jedrick: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Falstius> jace: you can install a 32bit chroot environment ...
<packet> wow GoDawgs I have to say that with that many sources there is no way to know where the conflict introduced itself.
<ipfw> intelikey, umm, like apt-get update ?
<GoDawgs> ahh... crap
<jedrick> jetscreamer: ?
<GoDawgs> ok...
<taylor_> how do i compile source?
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, su -c root passwd  << change your root password to match your sudo password, in webmin user=root not youself
<jetscreamer> jedrick?
<intelikey> ipfw in synaptic
<jetscreamer> there's the .conf
<GoDawgs> packet: so just start deleting and see what happens?
<ipfw> intelikey, thats another subject, how do it get it to search for updates with apt ? :)
<packet> what I mean is: one program is dependent on one file that another program won't tolerate etc, etc.
<jedrick> jetscreamer: <jetscreamer> jedrick: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf <-- what shall i do
<ipfw> intelikey, synaptic ?
<Falstius> RHEL/SL4/centOS for 64bit is setup better for running 32bit apps than ubuntu64 in my opinion.
<packet> vicious circle
<amphi> interneti: why are you compiling it?
<wastrel> ipfw:  synaptic is a gui frontend to apt
<wastrel> ipfw:  it's pretty nice for a gui frontend
<Ubeyguy> ablyss: Unknown id: passwd ?
<GoDawgs> packet: I'm surprised you say that's a lot of sources... I understand many people have up to 50-75
<Falstius> ipfw: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<wastrel> ipfw:  i prefer the command line :] 
<jace> hmm never heard of it
<jedrick> ablyss: still there?
<jace> centOS?
<chameleon> anyone know the best distro for a game-web-mail sever?
<GoDawgs> maybe i'm mistaken... but i know i've read that many times
<ipfw> wastrel, is it installed by default
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, sorry su -c passwd root
<pianoboy3333> Is someone here good with printers?
<ablyss> jedrick, tried reinstalling ubuntu ?
<chameleon> and maby PHPbb
<OmegaAlpha> hey anyone familiar with the source o matic?
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Yes.  I am.   A little.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: edit it. but you need to know what to put. might be easier to just apt-get remove --purge gdm && apt-get install gdm
<wastrel> ipfw:  i belive so... if you're in gnome it's system->administration->synaptic...
<Ubeyguy> ablyss: su: Authentication failure
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: what is it?
<intelikey> ipfw yes default install has "synaptic package manager "
<jedrick> ablyss: no i dont want to. i have some important data there
<jace> is it difficult to use?
<jodanlime> hey, how do I change my /home directory to its own partition?
<jace> I'm kinda a newbie this is like week 2 for me and linux
<jedrick> ablyss: i think it's not mounting to var just like intelikey said
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Do you have a question?
<jetscreamer> jodanlime: edit the fstab
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, hello.  I need to make a new source.list I think the s.o.m. has everything. but dont know what to pick
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, you using gnome or kde ?
<jodanlime> jetscreamer, but what will happen to the files that I have in home now?
<Ubeyguy> gnome
<intelikey> jodanlime you mount the partition some place and cp the files over and mount -o remount    it to /home
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, whats up. what is the source o matic? http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<chameleon> anyone know the best distro for a game-web-mail-PHpbb sever?
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: It all depends on what you what software pkgs you want to install.  Give me an idea of what you're looking for.
<jodanlime> intelikey, oh, lol, der
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, open root terminal
<jodanlime> shoulda knew that one!
<jodanlime> thanks
<Ubeyguy> ok then
<jetscreamer> jodanlime: cp -a them first, or mv /home /home2 && mkdir /home, then go to town
<jetscreamer> jodanlime: they will still be there but unaccessible
<OmegaAlpha> what about the sources that are an option
<Codename_V> Jormundgand: you coulda skipped all the comments man, but oh well.  anyway, I really appreciate it.  thanks.
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: still playing with stellarium ;) thanks, I'll have a look
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: It is a way for one to install repositories for downloading software packages for automatic installation.
<ablyss> Ubeyguy, then just type passwd
<Ubeyguy> ok
<jetscreamer> jodanlime: unless you mv them first
<Falstius> jodanlime: and don't forget to delete them from the old home or they'll just be wasting space.
<jetscreamer> what he said
<intelikey> jodanlime don't forget to add a line in /etc/fstab  to reflect said change
<jetscreamer> and him
<jodanlime> jetscreamer, okedoke, i got it know, just wasnt sure what would happen to the files, but moving them sounds like a good deal, lol
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, I already have everything installed but i get errors when running sudo apt-get update
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I must say I use it and can't imagine NOT using it.  Though there are problems like dependancy problems.
<ablyss> jedrick, you can reinstall without formatting if your careful
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: What is one of the errors?
<jodanlime> thanks, see you guys later
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: You can paste the entire list of errors at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8933
<jetscreamer> jedrick: just mount all the partitions you have and look to see which one is the one you want.
<jedrick> ablyss: but i dont wanna change my settings.
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, hey hey how did you say to change direction in Stellarioum?
<jetscreamer> then change the fstab
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Oops.. drop the 8933 in the address
<ipfw> wastrel, intelikey I found it... when I first open I get list errors from the source.list I created from the source-o-matic ... it continues on just fine though (seems to)
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: yeah, <- & ->
<jjjjjjj> woo hoo... reinstalled thunderbird from the synaptic and my mail was there.  :D
<jedrick> jetscreamer: what will i change in fstab?
<stephelton> when i hit backspace (not delete) in vim it deletes the character under the cursor (as delete would) anyone know how i can fix this?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, yeah i know im very familiar with paste bin heh
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Oh good. :)
* Falstius goes to bed.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: you have a line mounting /var ?
<jetscreamer> post the fstab
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, the buttons on the bottom right hand corner of the screen?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: yes, i can see it from here using partition magic. i can even browse to it
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, ok ill have to run the command again
<jetscreamer> which one is it
<intelikey> jetscreamer no there is no line in his fstab
<jetscreamer> heh
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Ok...
<jetscreamer> why do you have a seperate /var
<chameleon> anyone know the best distro for a game-web-mail-PHpbb sever?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: here's the fstab # /etc/fstab: static file system information.## <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0/dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1/dev/hda7       /boot           ext3    defaults        0       2/dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 r
<intelikey> jetscreamer he flooded the channel with his fstab earlier
<intelikey> oooops
<jetscreamer> that's not posting
<jetscreamer> that's flooding
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<GoDawgs> jetscreamer: please do not do that in here
<jedrick> no it's not
<Ashex> Hookay, i've Got Ubuntu installed on my external drive, in sda7, and I installed feather to sda8.
<GoDawgs> jetscreamer: please use the paste bin located at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<phantasmoholic> Anyone have experience getting dual monitors to work on ubuntu with a radeon mobility 9000 card
<jetscreamer> yeah i'll get right on that GoDawgs ...
<jedrick> flooding is like repeating in like 3 lines
<Ashex> Any idea on how to add Feather Linux into the GRUB bootstrap?
<GoDawgs> jetscreamer: It would be most appreciated.
<jetscreamer> do what, btw
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Ashex> wastrel: thanks
<jetscreamer> paste 'his' fstab?
<intelikey> jedrick in #ubuntu flooding is two or more lines with no break......
<ablyss> jedrick, just do as they ask and you will be rewarding with seven virgins in heaven
<pulver> hey i can't find /dev/loop0 /dev/loop1 /dev/loop2 etc.. well have i messed something up??
<jetscreamer> modporbe loop
<jetscreamer> probe
<stephelton> jedrick, dude its not about how many times you hit enter. dont shit on irc
<jedrick> intelikey: k sorry i didn't know that
<pulver> jetscreamer: thank you :)
<stephelton> jedrick, does that look readable anyway?
* jetscreamer waves
<GoDawgs> yea!  I figured out my dependency issues on my own ... without help.... I'm mighty proud of myself!
<nf_linux> dang...Automatix is handy
<ablyss> xbindkeys is handy
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Were you able to recreate the error messages?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: what now? what will i edit on my fstab
<Xenguy> GoDawgs: I hope you used apt-get or synaptic ;-)
<stephelton> when i hit backspace (not delete) in vim it deletes the character under the cursor (as delete would) anyone know how i can fix this?
<GoDawgs> Xenguy: I sure did!!! :)
<Xenguy> GoDawgs: hehe
<GoDawgs> Xenguy: apt-get
<GoDawgs> hehehehe
<intelikey> GoDawgs good from now on we will expect you to solve all your problems without help.....  :)
<jetscreamer> jedrick: use the pastebin, post your fstab
<GoDawgs> intelikey: LOL.... yeah I wish dude... I'm not a programmer so when I do anything funky like that I get super stoked!
<jetscreamer> jedrick: what does ls /var return also paste in there
<Codename_V> stephelton: setty or something like that.  sorry I can't tell you the exact command though.  off the top of my head, setty erase ^B
<jedrick> jetscreamer k
<Xenguy> GoDawgs: go ahead, it's fun to claim victory :-)
<Brumac> so far so good with ubuntu
<Brumac> I like
<chameleon> anyone know the best distro for a game-web-mail-PHpbb sever?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: where will i paste it?
<Jormundgand> I've replaced Metacity with Kwin due to a lack of functionality in the former, but I've found keycombos like Print Screen have stopped working. Does anyone have any advice on what I need from KDE to get Print Screen to work again?
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
* GoDawgs dances around like an idiot.....
<GoDawgs> :)
<Ubeyguy> please help, ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<Brumac> sup GoDawgs u from Jawja?
<wastrel> Codename_V:  it's stty  or setterm
<jetscreamer> !tell jedrick -about paste
<Ubeyguy> when i try to do mysql -u root -p
<Codename_V> wastrel: we're getting warmer.  =)
<GoDawgs> Brumac: I'm not sure where that is.... so probably not... :)  I'm in So Cal, USA.
<Brumac> oh
<Brumac> Jawja is Georgia
<amphi> stephelton: try :fixdel perhaps
<Brumac> Bulldogs college football
<GoDawgs> Brumac: ahhhhh.... why yes, then... originally from Stone Mountain...
<GoDawgs> :)
<tatters> sudo mysql -u root -p <yourpasswrod>
<amphi> stephelton: you probably also want :set bs=2
<GoDawgs> Brumac: sometimes chat doesn't make everything come through as it should :)
<stephelton> amphi, wasn't fixdel
<GoDawgs> Brumac: where are you from?  Georgia as well?
<GoDawgs> wb OmegaAlpha
* jetscreamer waits patiently for GoDawgs to explain exactly what he wasn't supposed to do
<amphi> stephelton: what was it?
<GoDawgs> jetscreamer: Again, please do not flood the channel.
<Ubeyguy> same error
<Ubeyguy> please help
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, heh thanks. my laptop keeps freezing up for some reason that i have to reboot. third time within 20 minutes
<jetscreamer> GoDawgs: now explain when i did
<jedrick> jetscreamer: what will i paste again? all the files on my var?
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Oh that sucks. :)
<Evodawg> GoDawgs:  from Kennasaw Mt
<GoDawgs> jetscreamer: Trust me, I will if you do it again.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: you have a lot of files in var?
<stephelton> amphi, i dunno...! set bs=2 made it delete and move backward while in normal mode (didn't affect insert mode)
<Evodawg> years and years ago
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: Really?  Just around the corner :)
<Ubeyguy> tatters: same error ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<jedrick> jetscreamer: yes
<jetscreamer> GoDawgs: try /laslog jetscreamer
<Evodawg> GoDawgs: yep
<jetscreamer> jedrick: why do you think you have unmounted /var?
<Evodawg> Live in So. Cal too now
<jmworx> Anyone can help getting the video output to work for my laptop? When I plug the output to an LCD projector, the left side of the image is cut off.
<LiteHedded> i need easy sources
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: I knew I loved your nick. :)
<jetscreamer> err /lastlog
<amphi> stephelton: is it working properly in indent mode?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, anyways my source list is just messed I read it, I know s.o.m. will generate a better one.
* GoDawgs lives in Southern California now... but my heart and family are in Georgia. :)
<LiteHedded> easy sources?
<stephelton> amphi, indent mode? which is that?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: cause i redo my boot grub using install cd and maybe i messed it up
<wastrel> jmworx:  you have mirroring turned on though?
<chameleon> anyone know the best distro for a game-web-mail-PHpbb sever?
<amphi> stephelton: er, insert mode ;)
<jedrick> jetscreamer: i have 14 files on my /var
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Would you like to see my sources list so you can copy and paste?  My sources work perfectly now.
<wastrel> jmworx:  if you move the mouse over to the left edge does the desktop scroll?
<pilgrim> Hi all. Why can't I change the ownership of a root owned file?
<jmworx> wastrel: what do you mean by "mirroring"?
<Codename_V> chameleon: ubuntu?  =)
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, my question was I know when I find out about new sources it has a disclaimer about being from the U.S...
<stephelton> amphi, well its deleting the char under the cursor, though its better
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I can c/p for your in the paste bin.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: do you know for a fact that you had a seperate /var partition previously?
<Evodawg> GoDawgs: thats cool    Evo stands for Evolution as in Harley Davidson
<LiteHedded> !easysources
<ubotu> LiteHedded: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LiteHedded> !easy-sources
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LiteHedded
<rickyg> how do i install a package that i have on my disk ?
<Codename_V> chameleon: seriously though.  the one you like the best.
<wastrel> jmworx:  the lcd and the projector are shoing the same image?
<Xenguy> pilgrim: give details
<LiteHedded> damn anyone?
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: That's because of licensing restrictions.
<jmworx> wastrel: No, the left part still "exists", it's just not displayed.
<jedrick> jetscreamer: yes
<amphi> stephelton: have a look at :he fixdel perhaps - does bs work properly in the shell?
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Basically, it's try at your own risk.
<monkey-leade> hello
<tatters> Uberguy maybe sudo su then  mysql -u root -p  <yourpassword>  I did this a hour or 2 ago but I use webmin- mysql so not sure which worked for me
<Xenguy> !tell LiteHedded about easysource
<jetscreamer> jedrick: ok so which hd/partition was it
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, ok so s.o.m. wont restrict me when i enter US in the first box
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: So you know... I use most of the ones on the list.
<chameleon> what u mean the one i like
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Yes, that is correct.
<Ubeyguy> tatters: ok works now -  mysqladmin -u root password
<jmworx> wastrel: they *should* be showing the same thing. The LCD is fine, the video output is not
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, ok Opera and Boinc?? not needed right?
<chameleon> what about slamPP?
<stephelton> amphi, backspace in the : or / thing? yeah it works. if it makes a difference i'm sshe'd in ... =P
<jedrick> jetscreamer: what you mean?.. like what. be specific please im just new to linux :(
<monkey-leade> anyone here know howto get dsl working?
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: hold on just a sec... I haven't forgotten about your last post.
<Brumac> Can I play Anarchy Online in ubuntu?
<wastrel> jmworx:  basically when i did this, the native resolution of the LCD (1400x1050) wasn't supported by the projector, so i had to drop down to 1024x768
<jetscreamer> jedrick: and where is that fstab in the pastebin, and why do you not have a line mounting /var in it
<pilgrim> Xenguy, drwxrwxr-x    2 root root  4096 2006-02-19 21:42 installed
<pilgrim>    ....then i do sudo chown root:install installed/ ....but looks exactly the same (permissions and ownership).
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Opera I do have an just installed.  Boinc I do not have and do not see a need for it.
<jmworx> wastrel: I think it's just some kind of horizontal offset that makes the left edge disappear, but I don't know how to fix it.
<Codename_V> Brumac: in theory
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, i can make this one its no prob... do you have more than this? to me the more the merrier
<Brumac> Using wine?
<Xenguy> monkey-leade: pppoe and pppoeconf
<Codename_V> Brumac: in theory
<Brumac> lol
<tatters> if it says using password yes then ure set I think, you have set a root password
<amphi> stephelton: do you have screen on the remote box? if so, running vim in screen might help
<monkey-leade> i know
<jmworx> wastrel: I tried different resolutions, but the results were similar in all cases.
<pilgrim> It's a wee bit chaotic here.
<Codename_V> Brumac: I'd try cedega for that
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, well i dont know what the both of them were so i was thinking of excluding
<Brumac> that costs money
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: One caution though, I had dependency issues a little while ago when I added the wine repos and Kubuntu repos... I had to delete them.
<jetscreamer> jedrick that was which harddrive and partition was it
<monkey-leade> but i want it to start at boot
<jedrick> jetscreamer: that fstab i  just pasted is from my root /etc/fstab
<Codename_V> Brumac: you can get a trial version free I'm thinking
<monkey-leade> and for some reason it doesnt
<stephelton> amphi, i do but i dont know what screen is about (or how to use it for that matter)
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Opera is a kick butt browser. :)
<jetscreamer> jedrick: show me the link to the paste eh
<chameleon> what about slamPP? codename_V:?
<Brumac> ya but I have gotten used to cracking trail versions in windows...
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I'm a web developer so it's a must have for me.  A lot of folks really enjoy using it.
<pianoboy3333> I have a printer problem, It won't connect, here is my printers.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8927
<Brumac> cant do that with ubuntu
<Codename_V> chameleon: what about it?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: ok
<Brumac> so...
<wastrel> jmworx:  i have no idea in that case :] 
<stephelton> opera is nice but i still prefer firefox
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, oh.. hmm ill addd it then.. and I dont use KDE do kubuntu wouldnt be on it
<GoDawgs> stephelton: I enjoy them both.
<Codename_V> Brumac: what?  why not?
<stephelton> GoDawgs, mmmm good point
<jmworx> wastrel: Any idea how to tune the horizontal offset?
<amphi> stephelton: it's a terminal multiplexor, very handy - man screen is informative
<Xenguy> pilgrim: I dunno - is there acutally a user 'install'
<nuu> hey room
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Exactly.
<chameleon> Codename_V: is it any good ?
<Brumac> trial version will eventually end
<GoDawgs> stephelton: the more the merrier right :)
<amphi> nuu: er, 'channel' ;)
<Brumac> I want something for good
<jedrick> jetscreamer: will i paste the fstab again?
<Codename_V> chameleon: don't look at me.
<stephelton> amphi, ok. so i can open multiple terminals in one ssh session .. .?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, thats why im here :) to get my hands dirty and try a little of bit everything at the buffet. ;)
<amphi> stephelton: exactly
<nuu> im new to linux and was wondering how to install win32 codecs for kaffine
<chameleon> look?
<Codename_V> Brumac: so if it works out then buy it?
<jetscreamer> jedrick: the pastebin should have shown you a link to give out
<jmworx> wastrel: I tried xvidtune, but it seemed to have no effect. Perhaps there's an other way?
<yggdrasil> anyone have any expeirience with a hp usb printer ?
<jetscreamer> give it out
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: Now that's really interesting... for a sec, I thought it stood for Evolution as in the PIM ;)
<amphi> !tell nuu about w32codecs
<stephelton> amphi, that's convenient. does it work with putty?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: i mean what will i paste?
<amphi> stephelton: yes
<pilgrim> Xenguy, a group not a user, after the colon (:) comes the group not user.
<Ubeyguy> Please help, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8935
* GoDawgs offers OmegaAlpha a wet nap when he needs it... :)
<stephelton> amphi, oooh i'm excited
<jetscreamer> the fstab, jedrick
<jedrick> jetscreamer: the file from my /var or the fstab
<chameleon> :anyone know if slamPP is any good?
<jetscreamer> both
<jedrick> jetscreamer; ok
<Codename_V> Brumac: all you need is a one month subscription, no?  what's that?  5 bucks?  you can't shell out 5 bucks?
<jetscreamer> both jedrick
<Ubeyguy> What permissions do i have to give?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, so having the developer stuff on there would be good for when i do get into it.. right now the only cpu stuff i know is c++ programming... so im trying to learn more
<jedrick> jetscreamer: ok wait please
<Brumac> lol
<amphi> stephelton: short tut: ctrl-a c to create a new shell window, ctrl-a p for previous window, ctrl-a n for next
<Xenguy> pilgrim: sorry, that's what I meant - I think I'm off to bed actually
<Codename_V> Brumac: or maybe 3 months is minimum, but still.
<jetscreamer> #flood has less flodding
<jetscreamer> flooding
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Start small for now... once you feel the "need for speed" so to speak, then dive into the developer section.  Get comfortable with Ubuntu first thought would be my recommendation.
<nuu> i have the codecs but i can't write to the folder to install them
<pilgrim> Xenguy, ok. good night.
<amphi> stephelton: ctrl-d will detach screen and leave it running on the remote; you can disconnect, ssh in again, and do screen -r to reconnect to it
<stephelton> amphi, hmm ok thats easy enough
<nuu> i have to put them in /usr/lib
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Don't forget.... it will always be there waiting for you. :)
<stephelton> amphi, oooh nice, esp. on a laptop
<nuu> but it says that i don't heve the write permissions
<amphi> stephelton: er, ctrl-a d to detach
<pianoboy3333> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=752229#post752229
<intelikey> nuu  sudo
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, thanks yeah im alot more familiar now than i was three days ago.  Im already thinking of making my icons and themes up, and somehow trying to decompile a P2P i like to use with windows to work for linux
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: You don't waste any time do ya'? :)
<GoDawgs> good for you!!!!
<nuu> yeah i done that but i can't figure how to put the files in there
<amphi> stephelton: I find screen handy for moving things like irssi between console and X here
<jedrick> jetscreamer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8936
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, not at all.. if it pops in my head i need to get to work.
<monkey-leade> does apt-get automatically find/download dependencies from repository?
<stephelton> amphi, nod
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I've only been using it seriously since November... and I'm not anywhere CLOSE to doing those things.  But that's because I have a really anti-linux laptop... so it's all been about hardware issues for me to resolve
<trappist> yes
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: That's such a great attitude... the Linux community loves that!
<GoDawgs> seriously...
<GoDawgs> hold on a sec... I'll be right back....
<monkey-leade> does it also figure out if ur missing them and download them?
<stephelton> amphi, so i should run screen before ssh'ing in?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, heh thats what im trying to do now... i solved one hd one, one wifi one, and halfway on video card one.
<intelikey> nuu do you want me to type the command for you?       sudo cp <file> /<dir_to_put_them_in>              or even  sudo cp -R <dir> /<dir_to_put_them_in>
<killapop> OmegaAlpha: what laptop do you have?
<rickyg> how do i install a package that i have on my disk ?
<Ubeyguy> anyone that can help me?
<amphi> stephelton: ssh in, and run screen; screen should be running on the remote, I imagine
<jetscreamer> jedrick /var seems to be mounted as an ext3 partition
<jetscreamer> even though it's not in your fstab
<rickyg> i have a .deb file
<killapop> OmegaAlpha: my laptop ubuntu install went thru absolutely smoothly
<jedrick> jetscreamer: so what should i do?
<stephelton> amphi, hmmm ok that'll work... i wonder what happens when i do both =P
<amphi> stephelton: you can run nested screen sessions, but the keybindings get a bit unwieldy
<intelikey> rickyg what package and were from ?
<Quinch> I've got a question, or rather, an error. "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." What am I missing and where do I get it?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, heh i was just thinking before why Linux is so popular.. because you get challenged.  Its fun figuring out how everything works
<jetscreamer> jedrick: what files are you saying you can look at in partition magic
<anggels> hai..............
<amphi> GoDawgs: what is this hostile laptop?
<rickyg> intelikey, i have it in my disk, its wine ... .deb
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: if you have the mindset for it...
<jedrick> jetscreamer: all my linux files
<yggdras> anyone can gime ahand hooking up a hp oj  all in one
<amphi> rickyg: dpkg -i package_name will [attempt to]  install it
<OmegaAlpha> killapop, Compaq Presario 900US AMD XP 1500+ Radeon U1 Mobility <--pain in the arse
<GoDawgs> amphi: Compaq V2000Z completely with an ATI 200M and Broadcom 4318 (evil one) WLAN
<Dr_Willis> yggdras,  ya gotta intall some package.. and it should work. i forget the name :P
<rickyg> amphi, ok
<yggdras> hmm
<intelikey> rickyg better to use the package manager "synaptic" and install from the repos.   easier for all of us.
<yggdras> dr_willistic
<yggdras> dr_willis from synaptic ?
<Dr_Willis> yggdras,  'hpoj' server or somthing I recall.. for my HP1200 printer/scanner
<Dr_Willis> yggdras,  of course. :P
<jetscreamer> jedrick: where did the fstab come from then
<yggdras> yar
<Dr_Willis> !info hpoj
<GoDawgs> so far i can only get the ATI card to work... the broadcom just NOW got recognized with Flight 4 but still doesn't work... i hope that it will once Dapper is officially released
<ubotu> hpoj: (HP OfficeJet Linux driver (hpoj)), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.91-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 1336 kB
<stephelton> amphi, i can imagine
<yggdras>  thanks
<anggels> hai....................
<Dr_Willis> yggdras,  i was suprised at how well it worked. :P
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, I want to learn that Python Language whatever its about if thats what the new powerful language is...
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: It's those damned ATI cards...
<jetscreamer> try hplij iirc
<Dr_Willis> yggdras,  then the wife took her scanner back.
<yggdras> haha
<yggdras> well i had it sitting i garage for 4 months
<Dr_Willis> jetscreamer,  may be right. there may be 2 packages
<yggdras> wlel see
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I understand it's an easy language to get up to speed on.  Though honestly, I know absolutely NOTHING about it. :(
<Dr_Willis> !info hplij
<jetscreamer> !find hpi
<jedrick> jetscreamer: fstab comes from the root. in /etc/fstab
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'hpi' (5 shown): foomatic-db-hpijs ;; hpijs ;; hping2 ;; hping3 ;; phpix.
<wastrel> python, there was an article about it today on digg
<Dr_Willis> !find hpoj
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'hpoj' (2 shown): hpoj ;; hpoj-xojpanel.
<mathcaddy> I have a Toshiba 7020CT laptop (366 mhz pentium II) and I just installed ubuntu on it. Everything works GREAT -- except the screen resolution is locked in to 640x480 when it's capable of 1024x768. There are no other resolutions available besides 640x480 in the resolution settings.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: how did you get that file if all your linux files are visible in partition magic
<swiity_> Haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<OmegaAlpha> I wonder how many linux programs now already are compiled with it
<jetscreamer> jedrick: i'm not seeing the problem yet
<jetscreamer> or grokking
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I'll all about the bleeding edge.... so giving bug info and trying to help people in the chat channels is how i"m trying to contribute to the community which I adore.  With your programming skills, I see you helping with the kernel in no time!
<wastrel> mathcaddy:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   (at the command line)   then log out & in again
<FlannelKing> mathcaddy, how much RAM do you have on it? (not that it would affect your resolution)
<Luna> hey there
<amphi> GoDawgs: did you get it up and limping along? ;)
<Evodawg> <----- My email signature  "You can lead them to LINUX but you can't make them THINK" If you tore down the WALLS you would not need WINDOWS or GATES!!!  HAHAH
<mathcaddy> wastrel: thanks I'll try that! :-)
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  python is an interpreted language.
<Luna> can anyone tell me how to enable fast writes on my AGP card?
<GoDawgs> amphi: Which one are you referring to?  The broadcom?
<mathcaddy> FlannelKing: 192 mb (which is the max)
<jetscreamer> no because you didn't say which vid card
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: that's a GREAT siggie
<Luna> sorry
<jedrick> jetscreamer: ?
<FlannelKing> mathcaddy, you're lucky, Ive got an older one thats too slow for ubuntu with 40mb ;)
<amphi> GoDawgs: the whole thing
<jetscreamer> jedrick: are you running the linux atm?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, heh from sitting in here and reading others situations as well is awesome. find out alot of info
<jedrick> jetscreamer: no, im on my windows
<intelikey> too slow for ubuntu ?
<amphi> GoDawgs: I had a quick look at linux-laptop.net and tuxmobil.org, but the nearest similar model I found had very different hw
<GoDawgs> amphi: actually the interpretation of the video card is working quite well.... and the wlan card, well at least it's being recognized.  I'm just waiting for the driver to be perfected.
<Luna> Nvidia 6200
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I know... it's a wealth of fantastic knowledge
<killapop> I use a Toshiba Satellite A10.... the only problems i had with hardware was with the wireless
<amphi> GoDawgs: a howto for your laptop would be appreciated, I'm sure
<jetscreamer> nvidia, you add to /etc/modules  nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8 or so
<GoDawgs> amphi: they also offer the V2000 with intel wlan and such...
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, do alot of programs use it currently?
<swiity_> Haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<killapop> amphi: there is quite a lot of laptop-how-tos on the ubuntuforums site
<GoDawgs> amphi: i hate intel with a passion so I always go with other great companies such as AMD (which I have the Turion64) ... its great!
<amphi> GoDawgs: yeah, that's what I found - intel wifi and video card
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  python is sortof like perl, it's a scripting language.  there are gui toolkits that use python, and it's popular for web programming.  i don't think a lot of linux sw is written in it...
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, alot of times its like hmmm i why didnt i think of that or oh good someone else has a problem like mine. but they already had my prob and then tell me how to fix it
<jetscreamer> jedrick: ok so why do you not have a line for /var in the fstab anymore
<mathcaddy> wastrel: any idea how much memory I should tell it to use?
<GoDawgs> amphi: Yeah, I didn't have the slightest interest in Linux at the time so I didn't know that I needed other hardware to be LInux friendly... I do now!  Live and learn...
<eobanb> swiity_, if you don't have anything useful to say, then leave.
<wastrel> mathcaddy:  typically that's left blank iirc
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: And that's what good community is for....
<Luna> jetscreamer: Thanks..is it necessary to restart the system, or just X?
<jetscreamer> luna i believe i read reboot, the modules need to be reloaded.
<jetscreamer> but not positive
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, yep so on this source o matic. does it lack any other packages i should add?
<amphi> GoDawgs: intel are being pretty good about the ipw2200 driver
<Luna> all right. Thanls
<jetscreamer> Luna: you may need to make sure agpgart and...
<drcode> hi all
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: You know, I'm not sure.  At the moment, I don't think so.  You'd actually need to compare repo lists with others and find out why they use the different ones you don't have.
<jetscreamer> any other isn't loaded, and put in xorg.conf... one moment...
<Evodawg> Waiting for Intel's Nano Processor
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: That's my best recommendation.  I'm really sorry!
<jedrick> jetscreamer: dunno, maybe i mess it up when i redo boot grub and i remember that i change some settings on disk partiton, the / swap and /var, i think i change the /var into /boot.
<drcode> any one know how I can optmize Jpeg in linux , I want to change into 1 bit color and size?
<intelikey> r&r kernel modules,  safest to reboot, but not always nessary
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: No offense, but Intel can kiss my fat... a$$
<GoDawgs> :)
<intelikey> es
<jetscreamer> 	Option		"RenderAccel"		"True"
<jetscreamer>         Option		"NoLogo"		"True"
<jetscreamer> 	Option		"NvAGP"			"1"
<amphi> drcode: gimp if you want gui, or imagemagick if you don't
<eobanb> drocode, The GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Programme) will be able to do it.
<jetscreamer> in the device section for the card
<jedrick> jetscreamer: i redo the boot grub cause i can't boot to my linux when i install a fresh installation on windows
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: Have you heard their latest scheme to edge out AMD?
<Evodawg> you won't say that when it comes out with the Nano
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, its cool thanks for the help though. You've done well soldier!. haha
<eobanb> drcode*
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: Oh I certainly will!
<Luna> jetscreamer: Yes. I have those.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: grub has nothing to do with fstab
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Not bad for a girl, huh? :)
<amphi> drcode: jpeg will not do 1bit 'colour'
<tuxcicles> i noticed inet is not running, doesn't ubuntu run inetd natively?
<drcode> 4 bit
<intelikey> jetscreamer where'd you learn to flood like that ?  form jedrick ?
<jetscreamer> nah from GoDawgs
<drcode> is there command that I can optimize it?
<jetscreamer> :) sorry
<eobanb> drcode, with 4-bit colour you're probably better off using GIF or PNG.
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: They've collaborated with Skype to offer certain conference functions to ONLY INTEL users......
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, pssh I would figure girls are better at computers than guys are...
<amphi> GoDawgs: what is it? not Itanic again ;)
<Evodawg> it will make the AMD  look like its standing still
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha:  I can't say that... I just know that girl Linux users are few and far between. :)
<jetscreamer> jedrick: your /var seems to be a seperate partition
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: I didn't catch that....
<jedrick> jetscreamer: what shall i do then?
<amphi> Evodawg: what is this wonder?
<drcode> its software that still I need jpg
<jetscreamer> jedrick: cat /proc/mounts
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, they have the higher resistance to pain threshold :) and better patience
<intelikey> but that's cause linux is so geekie
<jetscreamer> in an xterm... ah heck no linux
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: LOL .... :)
<drcode> eobanb: do U know how I can optmize it?
<jetscreamer> oh wait....
<drcode> I Have lots of jpeg
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Patience?  Oh, I don't think so...... at least not from this one. :)
<aranis> dapper/flight-4 = daily/current? the timestamps seem right
<djmccormick_> i realize this is probably asked often, though i'm looking for a more reliable method than i've used in the past. i have a lot of mp3 music that isn't going to be able to be switched to an open format. is there an easy way to play these formats that won't ruin my 5.10 install?
<jetscreamer> you're not in linux so it's not mounted.
<amphi> drcode: jpeg will not do < 8bpp, I'm not sure it'll even do 16bpp
<jedrick> jetscreamer: can i just point it to var using a live cd.
<drcode> I see
<Evodawg> Intel has been working on a nano processor for years and their getting close
<stephelton> amphi, hmmm when i use screen and do vim and hit [end]  it gives me the "Wuff Wuff" routine and then both increments the cursor position and capitalizes the last one... wtf?!
<tatters_> intellkey  I am getting error "cannot write to ice" thats seem to be stopping me logging in any idea?
<drcode> it mean in creating it?
<amphi> stephelton: heh
<wastrel> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<amphi> stephelton: use ctrl-e for end ;)
<jetscreamer> jedrick: ok so which partition is it that holds your /var... hda8? hda3?
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: I'm sure it'll be kick butt... I'm not picking on their technology, I'm picking on their business practices and find them repulsive.
<stephelton> amphi, oh )= thats a nuisance
<eps> trappist if you don't want me to be an arsehole try this: pay me.  I only take rubbish from end users like you when I'm being paid for it, get some manors and realise the community supports you out of their own time and resources.
<amphi> stephelton: bad terminfo on the remote?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: hda4
<stephelton> amphi, huh?
<Evodawg> its suppose to be 1000 times faster than the fastest processor today
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, this laptop i have... if only i could write a program to tell it how close it came to being flung off the wall many times lol
<jedrick> jetscreamer: oh it's hda6 cause my root is hda5
<amphi> stephelton: ncurses terminfo - you might need to install putty terminfo, or change putty's term emulation perhaps; it's been a while since I used putty
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: but is it the lappie or the OS? :)
<crouchingMonkey> can anyone tell me how to get xchat to join #ubuntu after connecting to the server? (dont feel like typing ./j #ubuntu every time)
<jetscreamer> but hda6 says swap
<jetscreamer> jedrick:
<drcode> k
<stephelton> amphi, oh i'm not using putty atm
<drcode> thanx
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: the closest I've come to that was due to Winblows....
<jedrick> jetscreamer: then it's hda7
<amphi> stephelton: what are you running it in?
<stephelton> amphi, i  use putty when i'm at work...
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: But I totally see where you're coming from.... :)
<Evodawg> GoDawgs:  everyone is making deals at the moment
<stephelton> amphi, a shell running on xorg on arch linux
<jetscreamer> jedrick: /dev/hda7       /boot           ext3    defaults        0       2
<jetscreamer> gah
<stephelton> amphi, eterm to be exact
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: And they aren't all evil........ you know what I mean?
<Evodawg> But I'm hoping open source will kick in there someday
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, most likly windows. even though the peice of shh.Plastic likes to get hot and turn off..well hasnt yet with linux :)
<amphi> stephelton: what terminal emulator?
<GoDawgs> Evodawg: It's one thing to "one up" your competition but to screw the end users is ridiculous.
<wastrel> stephelton:  you're using putty?  you should have said that.  i belive putty has settings for "backspace sends delet" and "delete sends backspace" or similar
<jedrick> jetscreamer: then it's hda8
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: Yeah, I get the heat thing too... sucks major butt
<amphi> stephelton: xterm? rxvt? gnome-terminal?
<Evodawg> its starting to make it's impact
<Lil-Abner> Hi all. I just upgraded my main computer and I'm new at all this stuff, can anyone tell me if the thermal grease is already on an AMD Sempron PIB?
<stephelton> wastrel, no i'm not using putty, but i do frequently
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, ok on the source.list once i save the new one and run sudo apt-get update will it download and install anything because everything is already installed.. i guess
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: mine hasn't shut off though.... i'm really good at keeping it low temp with a teeny tiny fan
<stephelton> amphi, eterm
<stephelton> amphi, oh emulator?
<amphi> stephelton: perhaps try xterm or rxvt
<pianoboy3333> I need printer help, I have an hp LaserJet 1000 connected to a Dell with XP, the GUI won't detect it, help?
<jetscreamer> jedrick, if it's really hda8, add  /dev/hda8  /boot  ext3  defaults  0  4  to your fstab
<jetscreamer> err
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: I'm not following... let me reread.
<jetscreamer> jedrick, if it's really hda8, add  /dev/hda8  /var  ext3  defaults  0  4  to your fstab
<amphi> stephelton: FWIW, mrxvt is very nice
<stephelton> amphi, as in ... i'm confused... on the client i'm ssh'ing in from i'm using eterm. is that what you're asking?
<jetscreamer> jedrick: how did your fstab get changed
<jedrick> jetscreamer: ?
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: No.  When you run apt-get update... it updates your repositories so that you CAN download programs.
<amphi> GoDawgs: you have cpu freq scaling running there?
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, will there be conflicts is what im saying if it happens to install or place a file that already exists...
<intelikey> he has a /boot entry already....
<jetscreamer> add /dev/hda7       /var           ext3    defaults        0       4
<Evodawg> does Ubuntu use Cups
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: You see what i Mean?
<jetscreamer> err 8
<amphi> stephelton: yeah
<jedrick> jetscreamer: dunno maybe when i run the winmac_fstab file
<GoDawgs> amphi: I don't think so.
<OmegaAlpha> GoDawgs, ok thats what i thought. just wanted to make sure
<tatters_> I am getting error "cannot write to ice" it is  stopping me logging iin to desktop but failsafe terminal still works any idea how to fix this?
<amphi> GoDawgs: also, undervolting your processor can help heat a lot
<jetscreamer> add /dev/hda8  /var  ext3  defaults  0 4
<jedrick> jetscreamer: i will add /dev/hda7       /var           ext3    defaults        0       4  ?
<GoDawgs> OmegaAlpha: There could be.  I had them.  So I deleted the Kubuntu repos and reran apt-get update and was just peachy,
<jetscreamer> jedrick: change the 7 to whichever it is
<jetscreamer> or the 8
<phantasmoholic> Anyone using radeon mobility 9000 graphics card able to help me out
<GoDawgs> amphi: Oh really?  I didn't know that.  How would one do that?
<jetscreamer> jedrick: if it's not ext3, change that to auto
<Will78> has anyone in here upgraded CentOS 3.5 to 4.2 my friend is getting flamed in #centos by their staff
<jedrick> jetscreamer: what if i change both to /var is it ok?
<intelikey> "winmac_fstab"  probably so
<amphi> GoDawgs: I got mine down from >70C under load to max 50C
<jetscreamer> no
<GoDawgs> phantasmoholic: I have an ATI 200m..... will that help?
<stephelton> amphi, mrxvt is nice, though i wont remember that name 10 minutes from now
<GoDawgs> amphi: Impressive!
<jedrick> jetscreamer: it's ext3
<jetscreamer> jedrick: just add the line, and if it's not 8, put the correct number
<jetscreamer> don't have two saying hda7 (for now)
<fufo> how can i know who are using a file??
<Lil-Abner> I've got my computer put back together, but it won't boot up at all. No screen of any kind.
<trappist> fufo: lsof
<jetscreamer> fufo: lsof maybe
<jetscreamer> :( slow
<intelikey> fufo lsof | grep file
<amphi> GoDawgs: this is a pentium m, there's a patch that makes the cpu freq/voltage table configurable by sysfs - dunno if there's an equiv for your proc
<intelikey> fufo lsof | grep <file>
<Lil-Abner> I'm using my spare computer for now.
<GoDawgs> amphi: well, i'll definitely check
<jedrick> jetscreamer: i'll add this one?  /dev/hda7       /var           ext3    defaults        0       4
<fufo> oks, thanks
<mathcaddy> wastrel: no luck. It's still 630x480. It even detected 1024x768 as a default and didn't even want to keep 800x600 or 640x480 as options! I restarted it and the same result. Also: it has a black empty area on the right side and on the bottom.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: make it /dev/hda8 since you said it was on hda8
<pianoboy3333> !printer
<ubotu> rumour has it, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<pianoboy3333> !smb
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<jetscreamer> jedrick: but yeah
<jetscreamer> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jedrick> jetscreamer: so i'll add this one?  /dev/hda8       /var           ext3    defaults        0       4
<amphi> GoDawgs: I use mprime in torture mode for testing - if the voltage is too low, it should report errors quickly, or crash, or the kernel will panic
<GoDawgs> amphi: there probably is a patch for the AMD... I'll definitely check... thanks for the heads up!
<phantasmoholic> Anyone able to help me configure a dual head monitor setup on a radeon mobility 9000
<GoDawgs> amphi: you're quite skilled....
<jetscreamer> jedrick: yes, and if it's really on hda8, and has your /var files, it should function
<pianoboy3333> I need printer help, I have an hp LaserJet 1000 connected to a Dell with XP, the GUI won't detect it, help?
<tatters_> intelikey: any idea how to get write access on bootup for "ICE"?
<amphi> GoDawgs: I did that for each freq my proc supports, and found a stable value by trial and error
<pianoboy3333> HELP!'
<GoDawgs> amphi: I'm not nearly as ambitious as you are
<GoDawgs> amphi: I'm quiet impressed. :)
<jedrick> jetscreamer: what if it's not?
<yggdras> how do i add a user to access su ?
<jedrick> jetscreamer: change to hda7
<jetscreamer> jedrick: change the 8 to the correct #
<amphi> GoDawgs: I just happened on a howto at the thinkpad wiki
<Evodawg> pianoboy3333:   try cups  if ubuntu supports it
<jetscreamer> jedrick: you already have a line for hda7
<intelikey> tatters_ where prezactly ?
<GoDawgs> amphi: right on
<wastrel> mathcaddy:  yuck!  ok what video card do you have?
<mathcaddy> wastrel: neomagic
<Evodawg> not sure I'm a Mandriva guy
<mathcaddy> wastrel: it's detecting it correctly.
<jetscreamer> jedrick: and your /boot is needed, so it's probably not hda7
<jedrick> jetscreamer: so only the 8 or so on
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: I have an HP 1200.....
<jetscreamer> jedrick: yeah or just trial & error, if 8 don't work, try 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10.....
<pianoboy3333> GoDawgs: can I see ur /etc/cups/printers.conf file? put it in the pastebin or something
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: You can use Samba too... if the Dell machine is not what you're using.
<Dr_Willis> you can use the gnome-cups config tool to set up windows shared printers...
<jetscreamer> jedrick: next time just use one partiton or lvm
<jedrick> jetscreamer: ok
<pianoboy3333> GoDawgs: I'll do what ever if it works, I have samba installed
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: I just did a reinstall... I haven't added it yet.  I upgraded to Dapper through Flight 4 image.
<amphi> GoDawgs: the voltages are different for each processor, if your unlucky you will not be able to reduce much - I could not reduce as much as some claim to have
<intelikey> quack my fellow manduck
<tatters_> well after I did the command you gave I cannot login to any desktop I am getting "cannot write to ice" error but can only access fail safe terminal
<yggdras> how do i add a user to access su ?
<tatters_> everything loads normally just cannot get any desktop
<jetscreamer> tatters: you have some old tmp file or root pwned your ~
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: hold on a sec... i'm looking up something for you
<jetscreamer> iirc
<wastrel> mathcaddy:  check this for your video, seems to be the same prob you're describing   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32651&highlight=neomagic
<Evodawg> tatters tried   login as startx/
<intelikey> tatters_ do you get a gdm login prompt or does xserver fail ?
<tatters_> I know have gnome and kde desktop but both fail to load becuase I have no write access to "ICE
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: have you seen this?  http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1000
<jedrick> jetscreamer: will i just add /dev/hda8       /var           ext3    defaults        0       4  . at the bottom?
<pianoboy3333> no lemme look
<jetscreamer> jedrick: yeah or wherever
<tatters_> I get gnome and kde login screen
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333:  towards the middle of the page should be your solution
<jedrick> jetscreamer: ok
<ipfw> its amazing how this net can be so slow IRC is the only thing that still works :P
* GoDawgs will be back in a few minutes....
<jetscreamer> oh boy
<mathcaddy> wastrel: wow. you're incredible. yeah. that's exactly what I'm experiencing. I've been digging around in the forums for a couple hours and couldn't find anything. I didn't think to search for the driver name. (duh!) I'll check this out. thanks.
<intelikey> tatters_  go to a terminal and  "rm ./.*authority"     then login normal    you ran something with sudo in the gui didn't you ?
<jetscreamer> it's .ICEauthority iirc
<jetscreamer> there's another as well... .Xauth or so
* wastrel is incredible
<tatters_> dunno I did exactly what u said in regards to that kdissert  package
* amphi is incredulous
<intelikey> tatters_ it's a lock file telling on you for using sudo <gui_app> in place of  gksudo <gui_app>   :)
<tatters_> I dunno is it?
<tatters_> and that means ?
<pianoboy3333> GoDawgs: i don't know what I'm looking for....
<stephelton> amphi, it would appear that the backspace issue was eterm's fault... now if i can configure mrxvt to use a smaller font i'll be good to go
<wastrel> eterm heh i used to use that
<stephelton> amphi, thanks for your help
<tatters_> so I go to terminal and type "rm ./.*authority"
<stephelton> =P
<wastrel> i like aterm better tho
<stephelton> aterm eh
<intelikey> just means that you don't own the lock file so you cant remove or write to it....    it's a safty precaution...  just remove   /home/tatters/.*authority   and you should be fine as frogs hair split four ways.
<tatters_> lol
<aranis> anyone working with dapper/flight-4 have any problems with reiserfs?
<stephelton> so many terminals )=
<billwray> can anyone assist with installing dapper...already running breezy
<wastrel> stephelton:  i broke down and started using gnome-terminal once i abandoned windowmaker
<wastrel> stephelton:  now i'm addicted to the tabs
<stephelton> wastrel, ew.
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<aranis> what stephelton said :-)
<stephelton> wastrel, thats why i'm kind of liking mrxvt
<intelikey> !upgrade to dapper
<Jormundgand> (gnome-screenshot:20823): gnome-vfs-modules-WARNING **: Failed to create client: Daemon not running
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<Jormundgand> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> do we have a list of boot parameters?
<stephelton> wastrel, i gave up gnome a long time ago and i'll never turn back
<mebaran151> I have a Realtek 8139 ethernet
<Jormundgand> (gnome-screenshot:20823): gnome-vfs-modules-WARNING **: Failed to create client: Daemon not running <-- what daemon?
<mebaran151> card
<intelikey> well there is an info node on it some place....
<mebaran151> compared to the onbaord nforce4 ethernet
<mebaran151> will the performacne be abysmal?
<amphi> mebaran151: 8139 is not _that_ bad
<eugman> what text to speech options are available? I am perfectly capable of reading but I have a bulk of information I need to get through and I would prefer to be able to listen to it all.
<tatters_> sry intelikey can u post that command again there is cache when  i log  back on to terminal :/
<mebaran151> I only have a 10/100 network anyway, but will there terrible performance ramifications
<amphi> eugman: festival is one
<mebaran151> can I stream DivX over my LAN over it?
<Dr_Willis> eugman,  'festival' is a text->speach prog
<tatters_> forgot to write it down
<billwray> i've made several .iso cd for dapper. Can't get them to boot. Booting fromc cd doesn't seem possible till the linux kernel is loaded, then it's too late
<amphi> mebaran151: I'd say so
<eugman> k
<stephelton> mebaran151, yeah
<mebaran151> the nforce4 stupid card has ActiveArmor, which just makes my life hell
<stephelton> mebaran151, you using a hub?
<mebaran151> nope
<amphi> mebaran151: wtf is that?
<mebaran151> switch
<intelikey> tatters_   sudo rm /home/tatters/.*authority
<stephelton> mebaran151, you should be ok then
<amphi> mebaran151: 8139too module works well
<tatters_> k thnx
<intelikey> err the sudo is not needed i think
<mebaran151> amphi, they built a hardware firewall in it
<mebaran151> I have a pretty solid hardware firewall
<mebaran151> so I don't need it
<stephelton> mebaran151, gigabit wouldn't hurt though ;)
<intelikey> i think you'll already be root.
<mebaran151> but it's very helpful; it filters ping and dhcp
<jetscreamer> sudo chown -R tatters:tatters /home/tatters
<amphi> mebaran151: great :(
<mebaran151> and causes me intense pain
<intelikey> but in any case tatters_ thats the command.
<mebaran151> and only windows knows how to tell it to connect to anything
<mebaran151> it was a pretty spiffy performer though
<zebraFusion> suppose I had a bunch of files... files1, files2, file3, ect in a folder... and wanted to rename all of them all with the same structure, like songfile1, songfile2, is that possible?
<zebraFusion> with one command... I mean
<mebaran151> zebraFusion, I think rename does that
<amphi> zebraFusion: man rename
<zebraFusion> using mv file newfFileName
<mebaran151> or search apt, tons of programs have been written to do crazy things like
<zebraFusion> meh, oh well.
<mebaran151> zebraFusion, you can name them by tag with easytag...
<wisie> hey guys, just wondering if anyone could take a look at this paste? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8938  i seem to get that error often when i try anything to do wiht mysql.. (just tryting to get it going for first time)
<intelikey> zebraFusion yep
<Dr_Willis> 'rename' command is for tasks like that - I do belive.
<amphi> zebraFusion: or for i in file*; do mv $i song$i; done
<darthbutcher> Anyone here use the new Dapper Drake release?
<darthbutcher> I am about to switch to it.
<stephelton> i hate to be a noob... but can anyone hint me as to how i'd change the font size in aterm?
<yggdrasil> ok guys
<billwray> can boot the new dapper cd before the existing linux kernel loads
<intelikey> zebrafusion   find $BASEDIR -type f -name *$OLDEXT -uid $UID -exec fix.ext --work "{}" "$OLDEXT" "$NEWEXT" \;   <---  you would need to replace the  $VERIABKES with real information.  but that will do what you are talking about recursively  and if you only want one dir that is much easier.
<billwray> cannot boot...
<wastrel> stephelton:  seems like alt->  and  alt-<  to change font size
<zebraFusion> intelikey, you're crazy. Thanks.
<GoDawgs> Belly full.  Mama happy.
<jetscreamer> billwray: sounds like it's not booting from the cd
<intelikey> lol  don't mention it...
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: Did you see the PM I sent you?
<billwray> right
<bshumate> wisie: you'll get an error like that if there is already a password set for the user (root, in your example there) and you are not supplying it with the '-p' switch.
<darthbutcher> I am going to try something extremely odd.
<rjcute> hi
<jetscreamer> billwray: so it's either the cd or the bios boot setting
<intelikey> please, really; don't ever mention it again.
<pianoboy3333> GoDawgs: no, I can't recieve PM's i'm not registred
<Ashex> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ipfw> wastrel, starting to get the hang of this ubuntu stuff, and what scares me is -- I think I like it ;)
<stephelton> wastrel, dont think so
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: oh well then that would be a problem... i have a solution (I think)
<tatters_> intelikey: I got a desktop again :)
<ipfw> !tor
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ipfw
<wastrel> stephelton:  heh just reading the man page :] 
<mebaran151> is the onbaord Realtek 8139 ethernet far worse than the nforce4 solutions
<billwray> tried cmd line boot but kernel has to be loaded first
<mebaran151> they're both built in my mainboard
<ipfw> hmm
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: looks like there was a bug in breezy... but apparently there is a fix... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/foo2zjs/+bug/6017
<intelikey> tatters_ np.
<jetscreamer> billwray: use the kernel on the cd
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: try that
<wisie> bshumate: interesting, if I was to remove sql and reinstall it and start a frresh would I be able to reset a password for it?
<mebaran151> and I was wondering if it was worth the effort to scour teh bios for a way to disable app armor
<tatters_> yah thnx
<pianoboy3333> ok
<amphi> mebaran151: dunno anything about the nforce thing, but 8139 is quite usable
<billwray> can you tell me how?
<tatters_> can u explain in laymens terms kinda what happened there?
<rjcute> da
<stephelton> wastrel, ohh... there's a concept ;)
<rjcute> hi to all fuckerssssssssssssssss
<wastrel> stephelton:  how about shift & numpad +/-
<amphi> mebaran151: it puts a bit more load on the cpu than say an intel
<jetscreamer> tatters: root pwned your homedir.
<pianoboy3333> GoDawgs: get the .deb?
<pianoboy3333> GoDawgs: then dpkg -i?
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: I believe so.
<slide> How can i see what version of a package i have installed (the package bin doesnt have a 'version' argument)
<rjcute> eqe
<billwray> i em stupid
<rjcute> hi
<rjcute> fuck u allllllllllll
<intelikey> you issued some command (it's probably in your .bash_history file) that called a gui app via sudo which in turn set the .ICEauthority file  i.e. it was owned by root so your user could no longer access it.
<jetscreamer> billwray: the kernel is there, grub can do it. but no i don't know anything about how livecd's are structured. you either have a bum cd, or the bios isn't set to boot from cdrom first.
<Evodawg> slide: package -ver
<intelikey> tatter_ ^
<stephelton> wastrel, i'm on a laptop (no numpad)
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: to actually implement the .deb file, I'm unfortunately not the one to go to.
<billwray> jetscreamer: thankyou
<slide> Evodawg, ty
<pianoboy3333> kk
<jetscreamer> billwray: i've noticed sometimes that linux cd burning solutions don't quite cut it.
<tatters_> So theres been no major system wide change that command had reveresed the affect?
<GoDawgs> rjcute: Please ... language like that is not tolerated.
<amphi> pianoboy3333: dpkg -i package_name will install the deb, or try to
<wastrel> stephelton:  that's a stumper :]    you can specify font strings with command line args and in the config file.
<GoDawgs> rjcute: If you have a question, please ask it.
<chris_> Wow!  I made it.  I install Ubuntu!  Yeahhhh!
<stephelton> wastrel, config file is good... would it be ~/.atermrc or something like that?
<bshumate> wisie: you don't necessarily have to do that- there are other ways to reset the password.
<jetscreamer> heh
<intelikey> tatters_ all we have done on your system tonight is correct a "user specific" permissions error.   no system wide anything.
<mebaran151> as I've been waiting in windows dll'ing the dapper iso
<mebaran151> I've noticed, Netscape 8.0 is really nice
<tatters_> ok ,well thnx for your time and knowledge intelikey again much appricated
<intelikey>  tatters_  as far as i have been involved anyway.
<jetscreamer> mebaran151: very mozilla like, wouldn't you say?
<mebaran151> there should be Netscape for Linux; I know that it's Mozilla deep down
<tatters_> happy u could pull me out the mire
<amphi> heh
<jetscreamer> try the 'classic' skin
<rjcute> hi fuck ur selffffffffffffffffffff
<mebaran151> but the gui is nicer
<mebaran151> oh
<GoDawgs> pianoboy3333: I have to get going...  but I will be back on later.  I'll talk with you later.
<jetscreamer> hey same to ya bud
<pianoboy3333> GoDawgs: kk
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<amphi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<chris_> hello
<jetscreamer> !lart bob2
<intelikey>  tatters_ the good thing is, if you ever run into the same problem again, you "should" remember how to address it.
<jetscreamer> darn
<GoDawgs> amphi: I can't kick him..... I don't see anyone here who can.
<amphi> heh
<tatters_> yes theres the rub , remebering everything
<Inf3ctedFx> I have some issue with my wireless . its a laptop... ubuntu recognize the wireless fine... I was connected before using wireless not I can't make it work... anybody has an idea?
<amphi> GoDawgs: /ignore -replies is always there, the beloved oubliette
<GoDawgs> amphi: I like your style. :)
<intelikey>  tatters_  that's what .bash_history is for.... :)
<jetscreamer> that's why microsoft gives away pads of paper with their logo on it
<jetscreamer> or that
<tatters_> :)
<GoDawgs> Goodnight everyone. :)
<jetscreamer> no bash history
<jetscreamer> in windows
<wastrel> stephelton:  hmm actually i don't see anything in the man file for that
<mebaran151> whoa; Java IRC is nice
<tatters_> yah I keep forgetting to save it when I reinstall :P
<amphi> mebaran151: ugh ;)
<mebaran151> using the Hedinux Java IRC webclient
<jetscreamer> save /home
<tatters_> is that contained in the home folder?
<jetscreamer> yeah
<mebaran151> they should include this in Ubuntu as well
<intelikey> jetscreamer sure there is.  install bash for windows and it keeps a history file.....
<jetscreamer> .bash_history
<bshumate> wisie: did you try completely removing mysql and reinstalling already? that may get what you need in a sledgehammer to a thumbtack sort of way. ;-)
<tatters_> gotcha
<amphi> mebaran151: irssi forever ;)
<mcquaid> anyone find locate isn't reliable?
<wisie> bshumate, mind if i pm for a sec?
<mebaran151> amphi, I like irssi too
<mebaran151> but is there irssi for win?
<mcquaid> from time to time, it doesn't index files
<amphi> mcquaid: you have to updatedb
<bshumate> wisie: sure thing
<mcquaid> i know, it's a cron job i run nightly
<mcquaid> i mean files that have been there for months sometimes don't get indexed
<mcquaid> really annoying
<trkorecky> What do I do with a .jar file?
<amphi> mcquaid: I've never noticed that
<intelikey> mcquaid locate/slocate use a database  unless you  'updatedb' the information can be old/out of date
<mcquaid> intelikey, i just mentioned i have it run nightly
<mcquaid> i'm talking old files
<bshumate> trkorecky: execute it, with : java -jar <something.jar> ?
<intelikey> mcquaid  that is why i just use 'find'   slower but acurate
<mcquaid> yes thats what i end up using as well
<mcquaid> but locate is so much faster, it's a shame it seems to randomly miss files
<amphi> mebaran151: in cygwin perhaps
<rjcute> hi
<amphi> o, dear
<wastrel> <3 locate
<rjcute> where do u leave?????????????
<amphi> rjcute: a/s/l/u
<wastrel> what's u, haven't seen that before
<amphi> wastrel: uptime ;)
<wastrel> heh
<wastrel> this is a laptop so, not very impressive
<n1xt3r> Just wanted to shout out a thanks to all those that work on Ubuntu. I just finished setting up dual boot Win98+Ubuntu and installing Windows is was by far the worst and most time consuming process. Cheers!
<wastrel> anyway downloaded a new kernel last week
<intelikey> it's only "really" faster if you can't or don't narrow the search.   i.e.  find / -name gdesklets   will search the whole system while   find /uur -name gdesklets is much quicker because it doesn't search any place but /usr   and the more you can narrow the search the faster it gets.
<rjcute> >:)
<tanubis> win98
<rjcute> fuck\
* tanubis shudders
<Evodawg> intelikey:  just reminded me to updatedb
<ipfw> Feb 20 00:54:18.324 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (114). You must fix this to proceed.
<ipfw> Feb 20 00:54:18.324 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /va
<rjcute> yessssssssssssss
<trkorecky> How much better is the 64 bit version of Ubuntu in comparison to the 32 bit?
<ipfw> why am I getting this, I'm root atm ?
<amphi> wastrel: do you ever shut yours down? I just use swsusp
<ipfw> should I sudo apt-get install tor instead of just apt-get install tor ?
<llODxCOll> gggggggggggggg
<wastrel> amphi:  i shut it down yeah usually
<amphi> swsusp works well here
<intelikey> ipfw yes all installs unless very special user specific, should be root
<redblade> Hello everyone!
<dcm> Greetings redblade !
<redblade> Hope you're all have a fantastic day!
<yggdrasil> what do you all use for peer to peer mp3 download
<redblade> I do however have a Frostwire
<redblade> oops
<dcm> yggdrasil: I'd don't use anything for pirating music, sorry :(
<redblade> that came out all wrong
<pottsy> nicotine  is decent yggdrasil
<yggdrasil> hah
<amphi> yggdrasil: scp
<yggdrasil> somehing thats on synaptic :(
<yggdrasil> god i feel so dirty
<wastrel> scp isn't peer to peer
<wastrel> well i suppose it is
<amphi> heh
<wastrel> but in a different sense
<redblade> yggdrasil, I use FrostWire.
<redblade> It's on Automatix
<phate> yggdrasil: My own VPN based P2P torrent network
<ipfw> intelikey, this is nuts, I was trouble shooting package/perm issues when the real problem was it didn't assign 127.0.0.1 to lo on boot for some reason :P
<intelikey> i get all my warez at 127.0.0.1
<iceman> what6s the current linux release of america's army .... ?
<Quinch> Can someone tell me how to install DRI for ATI9600SE card?
<jetscreamer> !info bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: (bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface), section net, is optional. Version: 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 148 kB, Installed size: 840 kB
<_jason> intelikey: 404 :/
<amphi> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<amphi> !fglrx
<ubotu> somebody said fglrx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ipfw> intelikey, whats the easiest way to mod the startup scripts to make sure it does that ?
<jetscreamer> ati+xorg==:(
<roostishaw> whats xorg?
<jetscreamer> x.org
<amphi> jetscreamer: it's fine with my trailing edge hw ;)
<roostishaw> iv heard it before
<ipfw> intelikey, where are the interface scripts in this like eth0.sh lo.sh etc ?
<iceman> anyone know america's army game current release for linux
<jetscreamer> the aa site might
<jetscreamer> try et
<amphi> ipfw: man 5 interfaces
<ipfw> amphi, thanks man
<intelikey> edit /etc/init.d/hostname.sh  i suppose ipfw    but check and make sure that /etc/hosts  is correct
<jetscreamer> i'd like to know how they got x.org for a name... sounds like it mighta cost.
<intelikey> also make sure there is a symlink in /etc/rcS.d/   for hostname ipfw
<trkorecky> Where can one get mplayer?
<wastrel> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<amphi> !mplayer
<lilo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<lilo> ah
<trkorecky> Thanks
<ipfw> intelikey, its all setup right, not sure why it wasn't up :P
<lilo> probably someone could have messaged me on that problem
<fabbione> lilo: ?
<lilo> fabbione: I was just checking to see if I'd been added to the list
<fabbione> lilo: ok
<lilo> fabbione: sorry to disturb!
<fabbione> no problem :)
<DanC_u> hmm... I upgraded to dapper, but now X is hosed.
<intelikey> ipfw before you edit hostname.sh run it and see if it works or errors.
<ejofee> how do i make my fonts render more nicely but without using the silly antialias?
<wastrel> hello
<redblade> Okay, now my problem is with my server.
<ipfw> another stupid question, since I started that synaptic package manager, it keeps putting itself in the system tray after I close it -- How do I get rid of it ?
<redblade> I'm not sure i understand something:
<DanC_u> how does gdm know to start /usr/bin/Xorg ? It seems to have /usr/bin/X in gdm.conf
<redblade> Is the server the actual site? or can it have many sites on it?
<ipfw> intelikey, works fine
<intelikey> ipfw that is the update daemon
<amphi> DanC_u: X is probably a symlink
<jetscreamer> a server can host many websites if that's what you asked
<djmccormick_> everything looks too big. it's like resolution doesn't matter, it just makes stuff bigger. how can you decrease the site of stuff in general?
<ipfw> intelikey, yeah but it locks my junk.. and I want to use apt-get instead at times etc
<houman_zhu> hello, i need a bit of shell script help here, if i am looping through a directory files how do i check if they have a certain extension?  like :  for i in `ls -R` here how do i check if the file is a bmp?
<DanC_u> hmm... ls -l /usr/bin/X doesn't show a symlink
<intelikey> you can kill it with sudo top     or ps -A x and kill the process
<djmccormick_> houman_zhu, ls *.bmp
* Jormundgand fumes at the removal of amarok-gstreamer so close to release.
<mebaran151> does Xgl work in 64 bit dapper yet?
<DanC_u> any idea how the /usr/bin/X symlink is supposed to be set up?
<houman_zhu> djmccormick_: but i have to search recursively in all the subdirectories, so i cant drop the ls -R and replace it with *.bmp
<intelikey> ipfw man kill    man ps    man top     man killall        i like ps && killall personally.
<mebaran151> I have a shiny nvidia video card that needs some testing
<BlazedForever> does ubuntu have a firewall running by default or something, azureus says it cat get through a udp port ecause its firewalled?
<amphi> djmccormick_: perhaps check that dpi 75 is set in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<slide> I am trying to compile postfix (specifically so i can get support for dovecot) and im getting this error message, http://pastebin.com/563939
<pulver> xgl is cool but whatever happend to vr... as in the movies
<mebaran151> any of you run Xgl on 64 bit Dapper
<chubibo> yeah
<ipfw> intelikey, thats all good and well if I can find out what it calls itself in the process table :P
<redblade> jetscreamer, I used apache 2.2.0 to set up a server but I'm having a few problems.
<redblade> If you could help me it would be greatly appreciated
<intelikey> ipfw that's why i like ps  :)
<mcquaid> i see slocate hasn't been updated since jan 03
<DanC_u> when I try to `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart` it pauses, then says X can't start and offers to show logs; but the log it shows is empty
<mcquaid> and there are some bugs in it missing files with unusual directory structures
<mcquaid> debating on compiling beta 3 which was released jan of this year
<intelikey> side note ps top and kill/all  don't work on a system that doesn't mount /proc   in case anyone ever runs into that....
<pulver> 3d glasses, gloves, mmm vr
<jetscreamer> redblade: no idea
<BlazedForever> does ubuntu have a firewall running by default or something, azureus says it cat get through a udp port ecause its firewalled?
<mike_123> i need help installing my broadcom wireless card
<redblade> jetscreamer, that's okay
<intelikey> BlazedForever not by default. no.
<redblade> Is anyone here able to help me with a small server problem?
<jetscreamer> ^web
<Jormundgand> redblade: Maybe. =P
<mebaran151> redblade: just as no question is stupid, no problem is small ;), but sure
<intelikey> BlazedForever ps -A x | grep iptables
<slide> I am trying to compile postfix (specifically so i can get support for dovecot) and im getting this error message, http://pastebin.com/563939 Can anyone help?
<mebaran151> where can I petition to have lighttpd added to Ubuntu universe even
<amphi> BlazedForever: er, iptables -L
<mebaran151> I prefer that webserver over heads
<redblade> Jormundgand, My problems are two fold, but the latter can wait for later. : )
<slide> mebaran151, i would like too also, if you find out, pm me :)
<Jormundgand> slide: You need to install the dependencies for compiling dovecot.
<slide> Jormundgand, thats postfix that im trying to compile right now and im not sure what dependencies it needs =\
<Jormundgand> sudo apt-get build-dep postfix?
<redblade> Jormundgand, I have set up a server and it has a test site on it, but I don't know where the source file for it is so i can change it!
<Jormundgand> source file for what?
<slide> Jormundgand, that doesnt do anything =\
<redblade> Jormundgand, the .HTML file.
<tga1> what's a nice multi-machine backup app?
<Jormundgand> redblade: /var/www?
<redblade> Jormundgand, I checked there but I could not see it.
<amphi> redblade: where is DocumentRoot?
<intelikey> tga1 tar
<redblade> I'll check, amphi
<jedrick> jetscreamer: still there?
<Jormundgand> redblade: try `slocate www`.
<redblade> Okay
<tga1> intelikey, har har funny
<intelikey> '/
<jetscreamer> yeah... for a bit.
<OmegaAlpha> highvoltage, can someone help me. I got this error twice on my boot up initialization screen ''
<tga1> OmegaAlpha, uhoh, that's a serious error
<highvoltage> OmegaAlpha: what's the error message?
<pottsy> haha
<jedrick> jetscreamer: man it's still not working, can i just past the /var files on my root var?
<jetscreamer> jedrick: i take it it's still not working
<jetscreamer> jedrick: yes you can
<OmegaAlpha> 'Warning. /etc/modprobe.conf exist but does not include /etc/modprobe.d' and for some reason my laptop keeps freezing up ever since
<jetscreamer> jedrick: remove that line you added, or comment it out with a # in front
<jedrick> ok
<redblade> Jormundgand, it threw up a lot of info.
<OmegaAlpha> highvoltage, whoops didnt mean to say your name. i was actually typing hi, can some... i must of hit tab heh
<jedrick> ill just paste the all the /var file into the root var, i think the /var file has more files than the root var
<Jormundgand> redblade: look for one which looks promising.
<malt> Hello can i point my domain to my ip if i put these settings on my linux pc ubuntu at my house in /etc/resolv.conf search domainname and then under that nameserver myip could i host a domain that way?
<redblade> Jormundgand, something weird just happened
<treakath> hey all
<chubibo> hi everyone!!
<chubibo> what?
<redblade> I scanned my comp using Nmap and port 80 is closed
<redblade> also 32771 to 32787 are open.
<redblade> yesterday, port 80 was open and the others weren't.
<robbie_> hi, is there a fast way to install all of the development tools ill need to compile things from source?
<robbie_> e.g. apache, wine
<amphi> robbie_: install build-essential
<monzie> ebuntu
<ruby123> what package can I install to get manpages for C functions, like strncpy() etc.
<amphi> ruby123: manpages-dev
<ruby123> amphi: thanks!
<tonyyarusso> I need to know how to do text replacement in a file with wildcards; can someone help me through that?
<stephelton> whats a good fixed-width font thats thin i could use for mrxvt?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  easy with vim
<redblade> !topic
<ruby123> tonyyarusso: does the file contains wildcards, or do you want to use wildcards to perform the replacement?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, Yeah?  How?  (Never used vim, btw.)
<jetscreamer> manpages-dev
<jetscreamer> !info manpages-dev
<ubotu> manpages-dev: (Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development), section doc, is optional. Version: 2.02-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1055 kB, Installed size: 2668 kB
<redblade> help topic
<jetscreamer> try /topic
<redblade> oh thanks
<tonyyarusso> ruby123, I want to use them in the replacement.  The file and replacing text contain special characters that might need escaping though.
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  there's a bit of a learning curve.... heh.   what specifically do you want to do.  and are you familiar with unixy regular expressions ?
<jetscreamer> oh i'm slow
* jetscreamer must need sleep
<monzie> Unixy regexs are beautiful , powerful
<ruby123> extended regexps are sexy
<stephelton> whats a good fixed-width font thats thin i could use for mrxvt?
<redblade> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8939, can someone make sense of this?
<asimismo> Evenin' all. I'd like to use LVM on RAID1. I have 2 80 gig drives. I've had some trouble in the past trying this. Anyone done it successfully?
<ruby123> stephelton: terminus
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, Some familiarity.  I'm trying to take a Gaim log that was logged as plain text and get to match the html ones.
<darthbutcher> I am having a problem.
<darthbutcher> Ubuntu does not read my blank disc.
<redblade> What do you mean?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  well in vim   :1,$s/foo/bar/g
<darthbutcher> It does not come up as selectable.
<redblade> What are you trying to do with it?
<redblade> oh.
<darthbutcher> Download the Dapper Drake iso.
<darthbutcher> Wait, got it working!
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  that will call up the command line (:)  and starting at the first line (1), through to the end ($)  substitute "foo" for "bar"  through the whole line
<redblade> Oh, well good luck with that then
<ruby123> wastrel: he can also use sed with the same syntax. sed 's/foo/bar/g'
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, Is that an L or a one? Also, isn't there a cli thing to do this sans vim?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  yes you can use sed as redblade said.  and it's a numeral 1
<intelikey> howto tell the differance in lazy and just don't want to work ???
<wastrel> s/redblad/ruby123/
* ruby123 :-D
<wastrel> eh
<intelikey> i like sed....  but i don't know much about it really...
<wastrel> i like to use vim so i can see what i'm doing :] 
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, redblade: Ah.  I thought that was it, and got this: "sed: -e expression #1, char 43: unknown option to `s' "
<intelikey> wastrel but not from a script of course.
<wastrel> i suppose not
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, redblade: No g on the end when I did that though.
<concept10> crap! They took away the Right-click "Open link in Firefox tab" optionsin xchat 2.6.1 in dapper
<nomin> what is the easiest to use program for making dvd's?  I want to put some videos from my pc onto dvd so they can be played in a dvd player.
<darthbutcher> AIM ON LINUX!
<alejandra> hola chicos
<Psykus> anyone know where I can tweak the TTY settings under ubuntu/linux?
<darthbutcher> !AIM
<ubotu> darthbutcher: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> gaim
<darthbutcher> No.
<darthbutcher> AIM just released a Linux version@
<darthbutcher> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp?aolp=
<wastrel> something wrong with gaim?
<darthbutcher> Well, I rather use AIM.
<merk_> Knnen Sie Deutsch?
<concept10> I know. thats what im thinkin
<darthbutcher> I use AIM a lot.
<intelikey> Psykus /etc/secutity/access.conf /etc/terminfo/*/   what you want to tweek ?
<darthbutcher> And Direct COnnect PWNS!
<Madpilot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<merk_> danke
<asimismo> So, noone doing LVM on RAID1?
<wastrel> does the expression shut your ass up ring any bells
<wastrel> heh sry i'm watching a movie
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, redblade: Where can I find a list of what needs escaping?
<w32> when I run /etc/init.d/saslauthd start I get the following error : /etc/init.d/saslauthd: line 9 root sasl 755 /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd : no such file or directory .....BUT THE DIRECTORY IS THERE...WTF...any one know what I did wrong ???
<redblade> Can someone have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8939
<redblade> ?
<redblade> I came up when I tried to add some programs from synaptic
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  shell special characters   http://www.pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/grep.html#details
<tonyyarusso> wastrel, Beautiful.
<jjjjjjj> what's that ubotu?  is it a bot?
<redblade> yep
<w32> I've been following this how to http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4 all has went well up until this  http://pastebin.com/563970
<Psykus> intelikey, I meant TTY as in time to live
<Kamping_Kaiser> redblade: run "refresh" in synaptic
<redblade> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> *click refresh
<jjjjjjj> can I add something to it's database in case someone else is looking for the same solution?
<n_i_c_k> What determines whether a USB storage device is treated as removable?
<darthbutcher> I can't get this AIM download to work.
<asimismo> Would anyone like to make some recommendations on partitioning schemes? I've got 80 gigs
<timfrost> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<darthbutcher> Does Ubuntu use .rpms?
<nomin> how do I make a dvd video on ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<redblade> Do bots have feelings?
<darthbutcher> Can it use one?
<redblade> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> but you can install them with alien if you have to
<darthbutcher> k
<Madpilot> darthbutcher: get a .deb if you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> redblade: ye :p
<redblade> : )
<wisie> I'm getting this error when I try to start apache2 for the first time 'touch: cannot touch `/etc/apache2/httpd.conf': No such file or directory
<wisie> ' I think my brother rm'd the directory argh, is there anything i can do to get it back or reinstall it?
<redblade> Kamping_Kaiser, how do I refresh?
<darthbutcher> Can anyone help me install AIM?
<timfrost> redblade, can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list?  Those errors seem to suggest an error in that file.
<redblade> okay
<amphi> what is aim?
<Kamping_Kaiser> redblade: I'll leave you with timfrost
<redblade> juat a minute
<jjjjjjj> well if someone asks about thin-client computing maybe send them here:
<redblade> just*
<jjjjjjj> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter_5_-_Thin-Client_Computing?highlight=%28thin-client%29
<darthbutcher> jjjjjjj https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentati
<darthbutcher> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp?aolp=
<darthbutcher> There is the link for AIM.
<Smeggy> what package(s) do i need to install to get mp3 playback for xine engine?
<wisie> anyone around at all? i think ive made a huge mistake
<redblade> timfrost, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8940
<merp> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<merp> I installed the ndiswrapper-utils package from the CD.
<intelikey> wisie what mistake ?
<wisie> may i pm for a sec?
<merp> modprobe ndiswrapper after the install tells me that I'm missing a kernel module.
<merp> What do I do?
<wisie> i might as well do it here actually so everyone can see
<stephelton> where are binaries stored after i apt-get them?
<starkej> II'm having a little trouble setting up an Ubuntu Computer.  For some reason, It doesn't seem to recognize the card.  The really wierd thing is the fact thatIt picks it up fine when I'm doing the install
<intelikey> one blast, make it good.
<zebraFusion> intelikey, I have a question
<intelikey> k
<wisie> alex@Dub:~$  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start touch: cannot touch `/etc/apache2/httpd.conf': No such file or directory     --- my brother rm'd the etc/apache2 dir.. is she lost forever
<zebraFusion> intelikey, I want to tripple boot with gentoo... I have Dapper and Windows XP dual booted with GRUB as my bootloader... what would be the easiest way take HD space out of my Windows partition, make a blank partition and install Gentoo to it.
<Protocol1> what will the commands be to upgrade to dapper drake?
<zebraFusion> :o
<Protocol1> via breezy
<ejofee> where are the source files corresponding to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ ?
<zebraFusion> Protocol1, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect dapper's repositries.
<Madpilot> wisie: you could just uninstall & reinstall the apache2 package, that should recreate the directory...
<redblade> Does anyone know what RPC is?
<merp> I'm totally screwed.
<thelsdj> remote procedure call
<merp> I've tried this over and over.
<merp> How come ndiswrapper will install but not the module?
<merp> Or why isn't there a ndiswrapper module on the CD?
<Protocol1> zebraFusion, got ya
<Protocol1> thats cool
<redblade> Or why I have 11, ports for RPC open?
<zebraFusion> Protocol1, if you want I can PM you mine... It's the very basic dapper repos
<thelsdj> redblade: which ports?
<thelsdj> redblade: lsof|grep <port#>
<thelsdj> should tell you what program
<jb1> redblade: check out lead item on current freshmeat at http://freshmeat.net It has good basic article on RTP and SIP
<intelikey> wisie you mean is there a way to undelete it... short answer yes.  long answer it is not worth the trubble.  make a nes one    or even  apt-get remove apache2 --purge   and reinstall it.
<Protocol1> zebraFusion, sure i dont see why not
<redblade> 32771 - 32787
<jb1> oops...you meant RPC not RTP. sorry.
<thelsdj> redblade: like i said lsof|grep 32771 should answer
<jb1> RPC is used with NFS
<thelsdj> or i should say sudo lsof|grep 32771
<darthbutcher> I need AIM help.
<ejofee> darthbutcher: any aim?
<redblade> gconfd-2, thelsdj
<darthbutcher> AIM as in the new 1.5 for Linux.
<darthbutcher> I can't get it to install.
<redblade> What is this?
<intelikey> zebraFusion easiest way is use windows and free up some space  then use ubuntu to make the new partition of the free space and start from there with the install.
<intelikey> that is my openion on that.
<Madpilot> darthbutcher: gaim is installed by default on Ubuntu...
<liquidindian> Using the terminal, how can I remove nonempty directories without deleting each file in the directory?
<zebraFusion> intelikey, sounds good. Do you know of a guide or howto for using ubuntu to partition space?
<Protocol1> how would I be able to remove kubuntu-desktop via terminal?
<thelsdj> redblade: are you sure its actually open to the world or is it just listening on loopback?
<intelikey> zebraFusion sure it's called   man cfdisk
<darthbutcher> Not GAIM, AIM.
<redblade> How can I tell?
<darthbutcher> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp?aolp=0
<Madpilot> liquidindian: "rm -rf" - use carefully
<Psykus> anyone know where I tweak TTY (time to live) settings under linux?
<thelsdj> redblade: well how do you know these ports are open?
<redblade> Nmap
<thelsdj> what ip did you nmap? your ethernet interfaces ip?
<zebraFusion> how can I ONLY install the package I want without any recommendations
<zebraFusion> like, just the gedit package.
<redblade> I nmap'd my private IP
<merp> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Ndiswrapper
<redblade> I think
<Madpilot> darthbutcher: get the deb file, and run "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<merp> This says the modules are pre-installed.
<ejofee> thelsdj: http://www.grc.com/port_<your_port_here>.html
<merp> But, I've looked at this place and know that they aren't.
<merp> How do I install them?
<GlobalDimming> have any of you been able to make dvd videos on ubuntu?
<liquidindian> Madpilot "rm -rf will recursively remove folders and their contents"  What does it mean by that?
<merp> I can't find any packages that match this version of Breezy's kernel?
<thelsdj> redblade: well it makes a difference, on my computer if i nmap 127.0.0.1 it lists more open than if i nmap 192.168.1.100
<ejofee> where are the source files corresponding to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ ?
<jb1> redblade: if you did the nmap from inside your own network, say from your own box, instead of from outside, it will not be reliable
<Jormundgand> liquidindian: It will remove all files, and all directories, and all files in those directories.
<Madpilot> liquidindian: it means that it'll remove the folder you aim it at, and everything in that folder
<redblade> ah
<Jormundgand> (including directories in directories etc)
<redblade> I see
<intelikey> zebraFusion if there are dependancies you will need to meet them somehow or the package or some of it's functions will not work anyway.... that is why it installs required packages and sujests others....
<thelsdj> redblade: if you want to give me your internet ip in private i will nmap you and give you results and that will be a bit more reliable
<zebraFusion> intelikey, I understand, but I know for a fact it's installing packages that aren't necessary.
<timfrost> redblade, try changing the plf repository from ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/to http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/.  Then run "sudo apt-get update".  I suspect that free.fr FTP site may be mis-configured.
<zebraFusion> gedit is trying to install a bunch of printer packages that were running and had an open port... I removed them and now it wants to install them again.
<jjjjjjj> well my time is up.  back to the world of windows tomorrow. <sigh>
<jjjjjjj> l8r
<intelikey> zebraFusion  grab the  .deb and use dpkg    man dpkg    that is as much help as i am willing to give as to breaking your system.
<zebraFusion> lol
<zebraFusion> Thanks
<intelikey> you bet.
<intelikey> when you screw up dpkg you will be back whining about it....
<aberrant> anyone know an alternative to samba and nfs for serving files between two Ubuntu systems?
<myren> Davey: would you mind unbanning 20% of the east coast from #web please?
<Madpilot> aberrant: ssh/sftp?
<redblade> timfrost, it din't work. I may have done it wrong.
<zebraFusion> aberrant... ssh/sftp
<aberrant> or anyone know how to increase the file size limit in samba?
<timfrost> redblade, what errors?
<intelikey> aberrant scp  rsync
<redblade> Could yo upast bin the file with the correct info?
<redblade> E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<aberrant> the problem is I am dd to image a drive to file ...that file would reside on a server
<aberrant> on ubuntu1 i want to dd /dev/hda1 //ubuntu2/bigdiskimage.img
<aberrant> but samba doesn't like the client writing a file bigger than 2GB
<aberrant> can I incrase the file size limit on samba?
<mrthorin> anyone having problems with automatix?
<timfrost> redblade, change the line to "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free"
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<darthbutcher> Finally, I got it working!
<Psykus> under /etc/fstab , how would I specify /dev/hdb5 to be mounted to /mnt/zee automatically upon boot, and accessible to non root users?
<ejofee> where are the source files corresponding to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ ?
<redblade> timfrost, update seems to be stuck on  "99% [Connecting to ftp.free.fr (213.228.0.141)] 
<redblade> "
<jb1> aberrant: are they two linux boxes you want to share files between?
<jb1> aberrant: sorry, reading comprehension seriously lacking tonight. you did say 2 ubuntu boxes. Have you tried sshfs?
<aberrant> jbl sshfs..no I haven't
<timfrost> redblade, that seems to confirm that ftp.free.fr is down. Press CTRL-C to abort the update, then change the server part of *both* PLF lines (lines 37 and 38) to http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/
<jb1> aberrant: it sets up a share on an ssh tunnel. I tried it the other day and it worked just fine.
<aberrant> jbl they are two ubuntu boxes...I want to mount a filesystem from system 1 to copy a large file from system2....actually to direct the output of dd
<aberrant> jbl  ubuntu1% dd /dev/hda1 //ubuntu2/share
<_GoDawgs_> Hey Guys.... what's a program like FileZilla?
<aberrant> jbl  ubuntu1% dd /dev/hda1 //ubuntu2/share/bigdiskimage.imb
<aberrant> jbl  ubuntu1% dd /dev/hda1 //ubuntu2/share/bigdiskimage.img
<_GoDawgs_> I need the GUI interface.
<aberrant> jbl is that share a samba share?
<aberrant> jbl nfs?
<Madpilot> _GoDawgs_: gftp - or the file manager (Nautilus) which does a bunch of basic FTP stuff very well
<aberrant> jbl thanks for the pointer...sshfs and google should get me going
<_GoDawgs_> Madpilot: I can always count on you!  Thank you!!!
<jb1> aberrant: no not a sambe share. you make yourself a target directory and then tell sshfs to go to the other box and mount the directory you want to copy from to that target directory on your own box. and voila, it appears as if it is locally mounted.
<aberrant> jbl sweet...that sounds like what I need...thanks
<_GoDawgs_> Madpilot: I'm curious do you have any reason why I'm gettng this error message when trying to install Samba? samba:  Depends: samba-common (=3.0.14a-6ubuntu1) but 3.0.21a-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jb1> aberrant: you can apt-get install sshfs and then read the man page, too.
<Madpilot> _GoDawgs_: no idea, I've never had to play with samba
<aberrant> jbl I'm all over it like nipples on a prize pig ;-)
<_GoDawgs_> Madpilot: What a lucky  duck you are!
<darthbutcher> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<darthbutcher> What does that mean?
<joey_> i dunno
<aberrant> jbl thanks again...g'nite
<brownie17> does anyone know when everytime i try to run amaroK it tells me couldn't load thunderbird
<Vikim> are you trying to play N
<jb1> good luck. let us know how it went
* speyer buna-dimineata! 
<_GoDawgs_> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> _GoDawgs_: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_GoDawgs_> doh
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<timfrost> _GoDawgs_, pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy samba-common".
<_GoDawgs_> thanks Madpilot
<trigg3r> hi everyone
<trigg3r> greetings from ubuntu-ph
<_GoDawgs_> timfrost: Ok, give me just a sec to get it
<darthbutcher>  Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not installed.
<darthbutcher> How do I install that?
<Ma> hello stf
<Gabriel> coucou!!!
<Gabriel> ca va ?
<Ma> tu vas bien
<Ma> lol
<Gabriel> oui ca va .. hi...
<Jormundgand> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<darthbutcher> !libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubotu> darthbutcher: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ma> jje suis devouneau morte de rire
<darthbutcher> !libstdc
<ubotu> darthbutcher: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brownie17> !ubotu ubuntu-es is Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubotu> okay, brownie17
<Gabriel> scuse j'avais pas vu que tu m'avais tl...
<Gabriel> lol...
<Ma> pas grave
<_GoDawgs_> timfrost: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8941
<Gabriel> met serveur autres canal...
<Gabriel> serveur : joindre canal...
<Ma> tu veux faire une pause aprs comme la dernire fois
<_GoDawgs_> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Ma> alors tu veux'
<timfrost> _GoDawgs_, have you installed some dapper packages?
<Gabriel> oui si tu veux.. j'ai qqch d'important a te raconter...
<Ma> moi aussi
<_GoDawgs_> timfrost: I have Dapper Flight 4 installed as of tonight.
<Gabriel> j'ai parl tte la nuit sur msn ac Julien.. tu te souviens ? l'homme de ma vie...
<cafuego> Eh, waar gaat dit nou weer over?
<Gabriel> j'te montrerai une photo....
<_GoDawgs_> wb Madpilot
<_GoDawgs_> !FR
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Ma> ha oui et comment tu fai pour crire en rouge?
<_GoDawgs_> Come on guys......
<cafuego> Ma: Please use english here.
<_GoDawgs_> cafuego: Thank you
<Gabriel> j'ai pas ecrit en rouge!!
<Ma> viiiiiiiii
<Vikim> lol
<Una^> _GoDawgs_: flight 4 is out tonight?
<darthbutcher> I got AIM working.
<Gabriel> ah bon! mdr..
<Ma> tu vu ya tout le monde qui veux qu on parle en englais lol
<Ma> oui
<_GoDawgs_> Una^: I downloaded it last night.
<Gabriel> ch pas.. c venu tt seul alors..
<Ma> tu veux aller  quel leur  la pause?
<Gabriel> mdr..
<darthbutcher> !english
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darthbutcher
<Ma> mdr
<Gabriel> quand tu veux...
<Una^> _GoDawgs_: oh right, ty
<_GoDawgs_> Gabriel: Ma: Please speak english in here.... NOT french.
<Gabriel> Met serveur.. joindre un canal....
<Ma> ch
<Ma> pas
<_GoDawgs_> Una^: no problem
<Ma> ch pas
<darthbutcher> !englais
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darthbutcher
<cafuego> Ma: Nee, dat is niet zo. We hebben heuir alleen die regel omdat er voor (bijvoorbeeld frans) andere kanalen zijn.
<darthbutcher> How are you all doing?
<Gabriel> Ok but I'dont speak english!! sorry......
<cafuego> Ma: Snap je?
<Ma> lol il veule tous nous tuer stf
<darthbutcher> I speak no french!
<Ma> on va dans l autre cananl
<darthbutcher> !es
<Ma> c chiant la
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cafuego> Gabriel: There is #ubuntu-fr
<Ma> on voit keudale???
<Madpilot> !tell Gabriel about fr
<Gabriel> ouais  a toute
<Ma> tu va
<Ma> ds lautre la?
<_GoDawgs_> Gabriel: You speak french.... quite well.  Please speak it in the french discussion.
<intelikey> oh is that franch ?
<_GoDawgs_> \Yep
<cafuego> intelikey: oui
<_GoDawgs_> cafuego: hehehehhehe
<Ma> stf tu vas dans l'autre canal la ????
<Madpilot> !tell Ma about fr
<Gabriel> oui je pars
<_GoDawgs_> !tell Gabriel about fr
<cafuego> Merci
<Ma> oki
<_GoDawgs_> Finally.
<darth> hello
<_GoDawgs_> darth hello
<darth> ive installed apache2 and php5 and mysql-common
<darth> via apt
<cafuego> and you're missing mysql-server and php5-mysql ?;-)
<darth> and when i try to start apache2.. it comes up with
<timfrost> _GoDawgs_, your sources.list is mixing breezy and dapper.  samba  3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is a breezy package, and  3.0.21a-1ubuntu1 is a dapper package.  I suggest that you edit sources.list and change *all* occurrences of "breezy" to "dapper", then try again
<redblade> timfrost, that came up with the same error.
<darth> (98)address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80   no listening sockets available, shutting down  unable to open logs
<redblade> could you js past bin what the file is supposed to say?
<cafuego> darth: ok, something is already listening on port 80. 'sudo netstat -nap | grep :80'
<_GoDawgs_> timfrost: ok... I thought at this point one could use breezy pkgs since dapper isn't officially released
<Protocol1> !ogle
<ubotu> Protocol1: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_GoDawgs_> timfrost: i'll give that a go now.... thank you so much for your help!
<timfrost> redblade, strange.  I just did an update using the PLF web server.
<foampeace> !ubotu java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thelsdj> anyone know if theres a chance network-manager and nm-applet will make it into default dapper install? seems like a must have
<cafuego> _GoDawgs_: Yes, you shouldf use breezy, but you should also NEVER EVER mix packages; it leads to pain.
<intelikey> !!
<ubotu> intelikey: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_GoDawgs_> cafuego: understood... hence, what i'm doing now!
<_GoDawgs_> :)
<timfrost> _GoDawgs_, You hagfe the dapper version of samba installed, and are trying to install a breezy package that *requires* the breezy version of samba.
<cafuego> nm-applet?
<cafuego> !info nm-applet dapper
<_GoDawgs_> oh oh oh ... so I already have it installed?
<pilgrim> Why do I get nothing from "sudo whoami"?
<Vikim> anyone know how to execute an xmodmap configuration at boot
<_GoDawgs_> I didn't see it in my synaptic as such.
<_GoDawgs_> hmmm....
<thelsdj> nm-applet is the applet frontend for network-manager
<cafuego> ah ooh er
<darth> it said tcp6 0   0 :::80    :::*       LISTEN   2
<cafuego> darth: nothing else?
<intelikey> Vikim put the command in one of the init scripts
<darth> and it said: 1110/apache2
<cafuego> darth: Ok, so apache is already running.
<darth> ohhh
<thelsdj> cafuego: seems very user unfriendly to not have a wireless network browser in the default install, and as far as i know there isn't one?
<Vikim> in /etc/rc2.d ?
<intelikey> Vikim sure
<cafuego> darth: If you want to reload its config; run 'sudo apache2ctl graceful'
<darth> thankyou..
<darth> what does the graceful do
<sagarp> can i use the official nvidia 8178 drivers and xgl? or do i have to use nvidia-glx from the repositories
<darth> an do i stop it?
<cafuego> sagarp: You on dapper?
<_GoDawgs_> cafuego: how many repos should you have anyway?
<cafuego> darth: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<sagarp> cafuego yeah
<cafuego> _GoDawgs_: at least 1.
<intelikey> Vikim any runlevel... they are by default equal 2-5 in ubuntu
<cafuego> sagarp: The repo versions works fine with Xgl.
<_GoDawgs_> cafuego: hehhee... yeah i kinda got that... thanks :)  I meant after the basics
<sagarp> cafuego, i know but i want to run the latest 8178..because without them when i run glxinfo | grep Direct, it says "no"
<cafuego> _GoDawgs_: Depends... pobably at least restricted; also universe and multiverse depending on needs.
<intelikey> Vikim if you need it ran early use something in /etc/rcS.d/
<cafuego> sagarp: Then it's not loading something it ought to be.
<lopsa> after i have used a free DNS Service and pointed the domain to my ip what would i do next for like setting my to tell that domain what folder to direct to or to alow it to be hosted
<Protocol1> sick flight 4 is available
<lopsa> domain i ment at end by my
<darth> ok it says apachectl not found
<_GoDawgs_> cafuego: ok.... sounds good... I just saw one for openoffice and skype and stuff.... so I thought one might need them individually
<Vikim> intelikey: i just need it run before metacity links its keyboard commands to the keys
<Madpilot> !tell _GoDawgs_ about repos
<_GoDawgs_> anyone know why ex-chat is giving me TWO messages each time someone sends me something in the channel?
<_GoDawgs_> it's odd
<intelikey> Vikim i think i'd use rcS.d  and bootmisc  but that's just me.
<_GoDawgs_> Madpilot: I know about repos... for the most part... I used source-o-matic to get the ones I have.
<_GoDawgs_> Madpilot: But thank you so much!
<Vikim> intelikey: what is bootmisc?
<nibblesmx> i just installed banshee in ubuntu dapper and it's giving me this funky error about not creating the 'playbin' gstreamer plugin. can anyone help me?
<newbuntie> _GoDawgs_: you're seeing this twice, but messages in the room not addressed to you are only displayed once?
<_GoDawgs_> nope, those are twice also newbuntie
<_GoDawgs_> cute nick too newbuntie
<Madpilot> _GoDawgs_: the 2nd & 3rd URLs in the bot's msg have 'standard' sources.list setups for Breezy & Dapper, if you need to rebuild yours
<intelikey> Vikim the script bootmisc    ls /etc/rc?.d
<_GoDawgs_> Madpilot: Noted.  Thanks ;)
<Vikim> oh nevermind duh
<newbuntie> _GoDawgs_ might be the server you're using, try reconnecting...and thx
<_unstable> Can anyone do apt-cache policy wifi-radar and give me the link to the deb?
<slide> Does anyone know where I can get a deb for postfix 2.3?
<lamp420> hi, I have a usbdrive that I'm using in ubuntu that isn't having free space freed when I delete files from it.  I've tried reformating the thing, etc
<lamp420> any ideas on why this is happening?
<_GoDawgs_> newbuntie: good idea... I shall momentarily
<slide> lamp420,  probably because the files are going into the trash
<slide> check the .trash folder
<wastrel> wifiradar isn't packaged
<lamp420> ahh
<lamp420> slide, thanks
<slide> np :)
<_GoDawgs_> Madpilot: That was a great link.  Thank you so much.  I've rebuilt my sources.list based on that post by Seveas
<Protocol1> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<slide> I want to upgrade a package from sources (not a package source) but other packages i need depend on that package, how do i remove it and install from source and still keep the depending packages?
<johanbr> slide: sudo dpkg -P packagename . -P also removes configuration files for that package, I forget what the "keep config files" option is called.
<intelikey> -r
<opmckgsp4> hello dear
<slide> johanbr, so install all the packages and then forceably remove the one i want to upgrade?
<johanbr> slide: Yes.
<slide> k thanks :)
<johanbr> slide: Since you're installing a newer version from source, you probably want the -r rather than the -P option.
<intelikey> well that should be a note to all that have so repetedly scolded me,   I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT LIKES TO BREAK THINGS.....
<intelikey> :)
<slide> hehe
<slide> no, its the lack of updates that break it for me heh
<pilgrim> Why do you guys get when you type "sudo whoami" in a terminal?
<pepsi> you'd get the real user
<wastrel> root
<pilgrim> I get nothing
<wastrel> super
<pepsi> oh i do get root
<pilgrim> pepsi, root makes sense
<pepsi> shouldnt it be me though?
<intelikey> i get bash; sudo command not found
<pilgrim> because sudo = do as superuser
<wastrel> pilgrim:  and what do you get if you don't use sudo
<pilgrim> <username>
<pepsi> i see
<pepsi> USERT gets set to root
<pepsi> but USERNAME stays the same
<slide> ok, when i sudo dpkg -r postfix, i get this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/ytPRg787.html
<pepsi> USER rather
<amphi> pilgrim: that's $USER ;)
<wastrel> pilgrim:  and sudo su root ; whoami
<pilgrim> amphi, sorry :)
<intelikey> sudo echo "$USER"
<pilgrim> wastrel, I get my username (gezim)
<wastrel> pilgrim:  if you sudo su root and run whoami?
<pilgrim> insidious, 0
<pilgrim> insidious, that's nothing BTW
<insidious> heh, okay
<pilgrim> wastrel, my username
<wastrel> heh your shell is weird
<wastrel> pilgrim:  grep root /etc/passwd
<pilgrim> wastrel, people have said that about me but not my shell
<johanbr> slide: Okay. You have a couple of options: 1) Install a dummy postfix package using equivs. 2) Leave the old postfix in place and install the source package to, say, /usr/local. In that case, you probably need to tweak some init scripts. 3) Get the postfix source package from dapper and rebuild it to create a proper package. The third option is the one that I think is most esthetically appealing.
<pilgrim> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash  (hint, my pass is not x for those of you who don't know)
<herede> i'm planning to install Ubuntu on my home PC, but unfortunately, my CD/DVD drive is broken. does ubuntu provide some way of istalling through the network or something?
<wastrel> your password is in /etc/shadow
<intelikey> pilgrim we'd need you to run that on /etc/shadow  methinks   lol
<wastrel> pilgrim:  well i dunno that looks fine.  some weirdness with shell environment or something maybe
<pilgrim> lol
<herede> whats wrong
<pilgrim> herede, sudo whomai >>> nothing
<herede> weird
<pilgrim> LOL
<herede> nothing as in NOTHING?
<pilgrim> maybe I'm spelling it wrong in shell to
<pilgrim> too
<herede> i mean, no output at all
<pilgrim> yeah
<herede> ...
<slide> johanbr, hrm, where would i find the source package from dapper?
<pilgrim> gezim@laptopi:/usr$ sudo whoami
<pilgrim> gezim@laptopi:/usr$
<herede> sudo /bin/bash?
<wastrel> pilgrim:  sudo echo foo
<pilgrim> herede, NULL (nothing, again)
<herede> is this a newly installed box?
<pilgrim> wastrel, nothing.
<johanbr> slide: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/postfix
<slide> johanbr, ty :)
<pilgrim> herede, nothing...arr I mean no it's not
<herede> pilgrim: but you've lost the root password or what?
<slide> johanbr, hrm, that only has 2.2.8, i need 2.3
<pilgrim> herede, what makes you think so?
<intelikey> looks to me like pilgrim's sudo is borkeddd
<herede> pilgrim: nothing, just wondering
<wastrel> your shell environment is g00fy  what terminal are you using.  are you in a screen session?
<wastrel> yeah or sudo is broken
<herede> so it's *just* sudo?
<pilgrim> walkingice, no, no screen.
<pilgrim> herede, shell responds fine otherwise.
<wastrel> pilgrim:  drop to console & log in and try
<pilgrim> maybe I should tell about what I was trying to accomplish. I was trying to create a folder in /usr/ called "installed" and I wanted a group called "install" I got these two but when I tried to chown of the folder didn't happen, and I'm here.
<pilgrim> wastrel, nothing.
<pilgrim> my windows experience tells me I should restart.
<johanbr> slide: Ok. What do you need 2.3 for, specifically?
<wastrel> pilgrim:  did you edit the passwd file without using vipw ?
<slide> johanbr, to get auth working with dovecot
<pilgrim> wastrel, nope. I did it with groupmod and usermod
<ike_> apache2 has stopped parsing php files.  Is there any easy way to reinstall the whole setup, configuration files and all?
<intelikey> looks to me like pilgrim's sudo is borkeddd
<herede> is it possible to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu from the network? cause my DVD drive is fucked?
<pilgrim> intelikey, looks to me like you're being a parrett.
<wastrel> i dunno pilgrim this is a weird one
<pilgrim> wastrel, indeed.
<slide> johanbr, i foudn this, http://pdo.debian.net/experimental/mail/postfix
<intelikey> pilgrim do you want to fix it ?
<wastrel> pilgrim:  so is sudo running the command and losing the output or is it not even running the command?
<pilgrim> intelikey, yeah...
<wastrel> pilgrim:  what about  sudo touch foo; ls -l foo
<pilgrim> wastrel, good question. No idea.
<pilgrim> wastrel, ls: foo: No such file or directory
<pilgrim> \
<sagarp> i just installed dapper and it's working great with xgl and compiz and stuff...but for some reason hardware accel is turned off..how can i enable it?
<wastrel> pilgrim:  your sudo is b0rked
<pilgrim> wastrel, why?!
<wastrel> pilgrim:  have you edited /etc/sudoers ?
<pilgrim> wastrel, should I worry about my safety, securiyt, homeland security?
<pilgrim> wastrel, nah.
<intelikey> you will probably need root access.  i.e.  rebooting to single user mode.   and add your self back to the admin group.    your groupmod command is that culpret pilgrim
<wastrel> pilgrim:  i dunno what's wrong with it...
<pilgrim> intelikey, why groupmod?!!!
<pilgrim> oh!!!!!
<pilgrim> !!!!!
<ubotu> pilgrim: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pilgrim> wastrel, couldn't be. I used -G
<johanbr> slide: Alright, that source package will hopefully work. In case you're not familiar with building debs from source, I put up a very short guide for that at http://nullinfinity.org/deb-build-src . It's for a completely different package but the changes you need to make should be more or less evident.
<pilgrim> intelikey, ^^^ i used groupmod -G not -g
<intelikey> pilgrim can you cat /etc/groups
<intelikey> err no s
<pilgrim> intelikey, I figured.
<slide> johanbr, thakns :)
<pilgrim> insidious, yeah that's it. I'm not longer in admin group
<pilgrim> intelikey, ^^^
<intelikey> imagen that...
<pilgrim> intelikey, F*
<johanbr> slide: No problem. Good luck with dovecot.
<slide> thanks :)
<pilgrim> intelikey, so what exactly happened?
<pilgrim> do you figure?
<Alakazam> whats the benifit of using sudo over the standard "su -"
<timfrost> !sudo
<pilgrim> Alakazam, can't use su - in ubuntu
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Alakazam> ubotu, i know how to change the root passwd, i just wonder about the benifit of using sudo... whats the point.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Alakazam
<insidious> pilgrim, stop saying my name!
<insidious> pilgrim, :)
<pilgrim> insidious, what?
<pilgrim> insidious, lol. sorry.
<wastrel> Alakazam:  you don't need to know the root password to use sudo, /etc/sudoers  allows fine-grained control over who can do what
<Alakazam> aah
<Alakazam> there we go, ty wastrel
<timfrost> pilgrim, 'usermod -G ' sets the list of groups for the user explicitly to *only* those groups in the list.
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Alakazam about yourself
<pilgrim> timfrost, NOOO. shoot. I though it like adds...so what was I looking for then?
<zebraFusion> is there such a thing as disk defragmentation for linux... From what I've read it is very unnecessary with the ext3 filesystem
<newbuntie> If you're the only one using the box I'm guessing the only advantage is that noone can bruteforce the account named root, they have to guess both the username and the password
<Alakazam> ty mad
<redblade> timfrost, I really would appreciate if you could just paste bin the proper contents of sources.list
<Alakazam> ty maddler
<wastrel> pilgrim:  i always use vigr :] 
<Alakazam> or Madpilot
<pilgrim> wastrel, what's vigr???
<pilgrim> !vigr
<ubotu> pilgrim: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|GoDawgs|_> let's see if this is any better
<wastrel> pilgrim:  it's like vipw,  let's you edit the /etc/group file relatively safely
<slide> johanbr, what about with special compile options? How would I do that?
<intelikey> an extention of vim
<newbuntie> It has the disadvantage that most people use the account they have admin privilages on, so if they run a trojan they're giving their admin priviladges away
<Madpilot> Alakazam: 3rd time lucky with the tab-complete! :P
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<|GoDawgs|_> hey
<pilgrim> wastrel, but I think it's even better not to do it manually, there is tools like groupmod and stuff..I just got to read more carefully next time.
<Alakazam> heheh, yeah... was having a prob there. haha
<redblade> hey
<linuxboyfriend> which kernel is shipped with ubuntu 5.10?
<redblade> timfrost?
<pilgrim> wastrel, so which groups is a "admin" user supposed to belong to?
<newbuntie> really the end effect is that most ppl running ubuntu always run as admin just like windows users
<intelikey> pilgrim man groupmod and i think you will see why you borked your sudo
<wastrel> here's my list:  wastrel adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner nvram
<intelikey> admin
<pilgrim> intelikey, I think you mean usermod.
<herede> usermod -G wheel yourname
<jace> how do I do remote desktop in ubuntu?
<herede> jace, you mean to or from ubuntu?
<intelikey> didn't you say you ran groupmod eariler pilgrim ?
<_GoDawgs_> Hey guys... where does Samba show up in the menu once it's installed?
<pilgrim> wastrel, yeah yeah. but I think the culprit was usermod. Because usermod -G install added me to install and removed me from all else.
<jace> to ubuntu
<Alakazam> distros are straying away from original linux theory Madpilot ...
<pilgrim> intelikey, ^^^^
<Alakazam> when we get questions like... "_GoDawgs_ Hey guys... where does Samba show up in the menu once it's installed?" i worry about bash's future
<intelikey> yeah that can do it too.
<intelikey> anyway you got it fixed yet ?
<pilgrim> intelikey, with groupmod I was just trying to lower GID for the group which was too late because I wasn't an admin anymore.
<_GoDawgs_> Alakazam: Well, sorry... I don't know bash... I'm a new user of Ubuntu.
<timfrost> redblade,  Official sources.lists are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper).  They don't include plf.  I have for plf "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free" and the same with deb-src
<_GoDawgs_> Alakazam: In my experience, it should auto show up once a program is installed....
<ejofee> anybody know a place where i can find a recompiled libfreetype6 (using patented methods of font rendering)?
<intelikey> pilgrim hehhe yeah thank God for little errors  lol
<Alakazam> _GoDawgs_, in what distro
<_GoDawgs_> Dapper!
<Alakazam> intelikey, have you tried http://rpm.pbone.net/
<Alakazam> ?
<wastrel> why are you using dapper if you're a newbie?  hardware support?
<Alakazam> whats dapper
<_GoDawgs_> Yes, hardware support.
<_GoDawgs_> Ubuntu Dapper?
<wastrel> dapper is the unstable development branch
<_GoDawgs_> Flight 4
<Alakazam> aah
<Alakazam> dapper is to ubuntu as cooker is to mandriva
<Alakazam> right?
<newbuntie> alakazam: windows :) and he's right, it should showup in the menu, no reason to break usability just to be part of the elite :)
<intelikey> Alakazam no
<ejofee> Alakazam: no. dapper is to ubuntu what mandriva 2007 is to mandriva.
<Alakazam> newbuntie, what happens win the windows break ;)
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  samba isn't an application & it doesn't have a menu entry afaik
<Alakazam> oh ejofee i see.. :D
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  what are you trying to do with samba
<pilgrim> intelikey, wastrel, timfrost , insidious, thanks to you all for your help. Now I had to single user mode it.
<wastrel> mandrake was a better name
<Alakazam> i agree
<jace> so how do I remote desktop to ubuntu?
<ejofee> Alakazam: which means you are approximately... right.
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: Oh okay... maybe that's the reason.... I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu box with my Windows boxes for file sharing and printer sharing
<jjjjjjj> what is the sudo apt-get for asterisk?  thanks.
<intelikey> yeah i liked mandrake 10
<johanbr> slide: Sorry for taking a few minutes. debuild runs a script called debian/rules so you probably need to look at that script if you want to fiddle with the compile options.
<intelikey> errr still do for that matter
<Alakazam> mandriva 2006 is okay, its just too...
<Alakazam> jumbled
<slide> johanbr, np :) hehe, ok thanks alot for the help
<thegladiator> is it posible that I download a asf file ? which is an online streamer ?
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  try places > network servers   maybe
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  i don't use samba...
<_GoDawgs_> newbuntie: btw, I'm a girl... *grin*
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: okay, I'll give it a shot...
<thegladiator> it is going on buffering and I can see it in parts only
<gnomefreak> jjjjjjj: sudo apt-get install
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  and for printers  system > administration > printing
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: You're good! :)
<thegladiator> i am using gxine streamer
<jjjjjjj> sudo apt-get asterisk is what googleshows
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: Thank you!!  It worked!
<jjjjjjj> oops... sorry
<wastrel> rawk
<jjjjjjj> your right
<gnomefreak> jjjjjjj: to install it its apt-get install
<w32> !raid
<ubotu> from memory, raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<w32> !software raid
<ubotu> w32: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<newbuntie> GoDawgs: you're Monospace 9 on white background... but ok, "she's right" it is :)
<jjjjjjj> and if i want to download it vs. the synaptic package?
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: except for printing...
<gnomefreak> jjjjjjj: find a deb if there is one
<_GoDawgs_> newbuntie: I'm not sure what that means, so I'll just go with it... *grin*
<sinaduel> I am a newbie, and I like to IM, is there a linux program for KDE that works like Trillian?
<gnomefreak> sinaduel: gaim
<jjjjjjj> under edubuntu i've been using gaim for msn
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  it can't find your printer?
<sinaduel> thankyou
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: well, the file finding was good... but the printer is a problem
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: yeah....
<_GoDawgs_> which sucks
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  is your printer supported?
<jjjjjjj> frickin wasted half a day playing with kopete then saw gaim was built in. <sigh>
<wastrel> <3 gaim
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: how would i find out?
<Alakazam> lol
<wastrel> !printer
<ubotu> somebody said printer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Alakazam> i like the beta
<newbuntie> GoDawgs: it's the font in xchat...I'm just saying we're all just text here :)
<Alakazam> lotsa changed
<_GoDawgs_> i would assume so.... wastrel it's an HP 1200... not exactly new
<Alakazam> changes*
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  and you have the windows side sharing it?
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: let me check it out
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: yeah... totally
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  i'm going to be of limited help as i don't run windows...
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: I use it all the time on the windows side
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: no worries... i just appreciate what you are doing... which is fantastic!
<bigfoot1> Music-listening problem at mp3.com. When I click a link on mp3.com, it asks what i want to do with the file (ending in asx). How do i listen to it?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: do you have mp3-playing enabled? (it's not by default...)
<bigfoot1> for example, go to http://www.mp3.com/madonna/artists/49320/songs.html and click on one of the green arrows.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: yes i do.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i can listen to my mp3s on my computer.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: but this seems to be some other URL type i don't know how to work it.
<wastrel> that's feeding me a wma
<bigfoot1> wastrel: yes, so what can we do?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: can you open it with one of your mp3 enabled devices like totem or mplayer or something like that
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: totem can't make it work
<wastrel> bigfoot1:  that's your problem
<wastrel> totem plugin is b0rked
<wastrel> install mozilla-mplayer  <3
<thegladiator> is it possible to let the buffer run for a minute os so ?
<wastrel> what's asx and what's wma ?
<wastrel> i thought wma was windows media
<bigfoot1> wastrel: it works on xine. But first it gave me an error message
<gnomefreak> wma is windoww i would try getting the w32codecs to see if they will play that
<bigfoot1> wastrel: maybe asx is the streaming version of wma. (??).
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: i have w32codecs
<wastrel> heh i dunno
<bigfoot1> so you guys don't recommend totem? Coz according to wastrel, totem plugin is borked.
<wastrel> it played for me in mplayer plugin
<amphi> bigfoot1: I like mplayer
<bigfoot1> wastrel: you mean within your browser?
<wastrel> bigfoot1:  yeah
<bigfoot1> amphi: oh. yes, you do.
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: It worked!!! yay!!!!
<wastrel> par-tay
<bigfoot1> how can i set up mplayer to work in my opera browser.
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: I was expecting it to just show up... just took a little while for it to do so. )
<_GoDawgs_> :)
<tga1> if I have a dir with internal hard links can I rsync it to an identical copy without any references to the source?
<intelikey> vlc
* _GoDawgs_ does a little... 
<wastrel> hmmm opera...
* _GoDawgs_ does a little dance...
<_GoDawgs_> :)
* gnomefreak brb
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  to pay me back you can learn vim :] 
<jjjjjjj> ok my asterisk sudo apt-get install asterisk returned a couple errors.  can I uninstall what i just did via apt-get?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: totem works fine here - try totem-xine...
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: No problem.................... what's VIM? :)
<jjjjjjj> it's too late
<benplaut> this is so annoying!!
<jjjjjjj> in the day
<zebraFusion> vi improved!
<_GoDawgs_> ok, what's VI? :)
<amphi> _GoDawgs_: _the_ editor - http://vim.org/
<benplaut> firefox somehow enable something that when you scroll to the top of a page, it'll go back... anyone know why?
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  vim is a text editor with a steep learning curve
<zebraFusion> Programmers text editor
<benplaut> !holy war
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<friedCrumpet> Okay. So I screwed my ubuntu installation somehow, by deleting the user that had the ability to sudo.  Of course, I made a new user first that I _thought_ had admin ability, and must have as I was able to remove the original user.  Anyone able to help?
<benplaut> bah
<amphi> !pal benplaut
<ubotu> amphi: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_GoDawgs_> amphi: ahhh.... ewe.... :)
<amphi> ugh ;)
<wastrel> heh ben is an emacs user
<_GoDawgs_> wastrel: Do you have an alternate payback method.... accept paypal?  LOL
<wastrel> benplaut:  or were you talking about the mplayer/totem discussion ;] 
<amphi> _GoDawgs_: ?
<_GoDawgs_> amphi: never mind :)
<eduardo> ola
<soundray> jjjjjjj, apt-get remove packagename
<_GoDawgs_> hello eduardo
<benplaut> wastrel: i use jed :P
<amphi> _GoDawgs_: vim is also nice for email composition
<eduardo> hello
<_GoDawgs_> amphi: it is?  oh..... cool!  That's what I've got Evolution though :)
<_GoDawgs_> does the trick just grand
<amphi> _GoDawgs_: bah, mutt
<bigfoot1> somebody please help me get rid of lilypond-data. I've tried "sudo apt-get remove lilypond-data". and it doesn't work
<_GoDawgs_> nah.... it's a great program
<soundray> friedCrumpet, you have to boot in recovery mode and add the new user to the admin group.
<_GoDawgs_> bigfoot1: have you tried unloading it through Synaptic?
<amphi> _GoDawgs_: certainly a great big program
<_GoDawgs_> amphi: what is?
<friedCrumpet> soundray: Yeah, I thought I did that
<friedCrumpet> edited the group file
<bigfoot1> _GoDawgs_: i tried removing it via synaptic, too, yes
<intelikey> benplaut you like jed ????   ever try mc -e    (the built in editing feature of mc)
<_GoDawgs_> bigfoot1: and no love 'eh?
<soundray> friedCrumpet, adduser newuser admin
<kameron> man, i'm so pumped for dapper's official release.
<bigfoot1> _GoDawgs_: no love. and because of this problem, i can't install any other thing
<friedCrumpet> soundray: will try that.  I guess adding the users uid to the admin group isn't sufficient?
<amphi> _GoDawgs_: evolution
<_GoDawgs_> bigfoot1: oh lordy.... wow.....
<soundray> friedCrumpet, also check that your /etc/sudoers contains the line %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bigfoot1> file-removal problem. can someone help me.
<_GoDawgs_> amphi: can you help bigfoot1?
<friedCrumpet> yep, that is there
<bigfoot1> amphi: can you help bigfoot1 again?
<_GoDawgs_> amphi: it's a great program dude... I need it for my web design business.... works way better than outlook ever did
<amphi> bigfoot1: dunno, what ails thee, alone and palely loitering? ;)
<_GoDawgs_> bigfoot1: amphi is really good... despite his opinion on Evolution :)
<kameron> _GoDawgs_, HEY
<zebraFusion> I seriously don't understand why people use mail clients
<_GoDawgs_> kameron: dude... what up? :)
<kameron> _GoDawgs_, go on skype doofus
<_GoDawgs_> i can't
<_GoDawgs_> i'm on dapper and don't have it on here yet
<redblade> Do you have to pay to use skype?
<bigfoot1> amphi: i can't remove something called "lilypond-data". i've tried removing via synaptic and cli.
<bigfoot1> no good
<redblade> from one skype to another?
<_GoDawgs_> redblade: not if your skype - skype
<kameron> redblade, not for skype to skype calls
<zebraFusion> Not skype in...
<zebraFusion> Skype out, though... Yes
<darkness_> Hi all, I decided to install ubutny 5.10 today after using windows for awhile. I've installed and used Ubuntu a few times before, and this time was no different except for when I tried to install java. It came up with a error message when I tried to install it. So, I'm wondering is I need to install anything before I try to install java?
<_GoDawgs_> but for Skypeout though yes...
<redblade> But how do you get a skype number then?
<_GoDawgs_> sign up for it
<redblade> Oh.
<kameron> !tell darkness_ about java
<johanbr> bigfoot1: What's the exact error message?
<zebraFusion> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<peej> bigfoot1 : wossit say when you do apt-get remove lilypond-data?
<redblade> So the number is free?
<jjjjjjj> thank you soundray
<_GoDawgs_> kameron: i can switch over to winblows if ya' want
<peej> bigfoot1 : and have you done an apt-get update first?
<amphi> bigfoot1: what happens when you apt-get remove it?
<_GoDawgs_> kameron: we've made HUGE strides tonight thanks to the help of wastrel... I can print and see my windows files :)
<amphi> bigfoot1: can you paste bin the errors?
<darkness_> Kameron: I've done everything it says to under the java part.
<johanbr> _GoDawgs_: I downloaded the skype binary and it works reasonably well on dapper.
<soundray> bigfoot1, lilypond-data needs kpsewhich to uninstall successfully
<_GoDawgs_> johanbr: yeah, Seveas as built it too and has it through his repo
<friedCrumpet> soundray: Ahh, I think I have it.  I added the UID to the group line, when it should have been the username... or so it appears
<bigfoot1> johanbr: peej amphi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8943
<wastrel> bigfoot1:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103013&page=2&highlight=lilypond
<wastrel> bigfoot1:  the last post of that thread
<bigfoot1> soundray: oh, so i have to install kpse first?
<bigfoot1> wastrel: ok. i'll take a look
<LiteHedded> how do I add a dir to my path?
<soundray> bigfoot1, kpsewhich is supplied by tetex-bin. Make sure you have that package and kpsewhich in the path for the installer.
<redblade> The Skype website says you have to pay to get a skype number!
<bigfoot1> soundray: how do i do that?
<ipfw> you do, for incoming calls & skype-out (call a normal phone)
<soundray> redblade, that's only so you can be called from a landline.
<redblade> But I'm not sure I understand
<amphi> bigfoot1: it tells you what to do: apt-get install --reinstall lilypond-data
<cafuego> But skype is such crap audio quality, don't bother.
<amphi> bigfoot1: and then remove it
<redblade> how do I call another skype?
<ipfw> cafuego, what do you use ?
<redblade> wouldn't I need a number to do that?
<ipfw> redblade, www.skype.org documentation section explains
<soundray> bigfoot1, sudo apt-get --reinstall install tetex-bin ; sudo kpsewhich (should say "Missing argument").
<wisie> im trying to create a database in mysql, is there anything I have to do before I can create the DB? Like login or anything? mysql is startin but is there anything else needeD?
<_GoDawgs_> so 3 down.... 3 more issues to go before I can fully dump winblows... yea!!!
<_GoDawgs_> cafuego: you must have had a bad experience because everytime I've used Skype it's rocked!
<redblade> ipfw, there is no skype.org
<soundray> redblade, no, you just need the other person's skype name. But this isn't the place for skype support.
<bigfoot1> amphi: i tried doing the --reinstall thing. here's what i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8944
<redblade> okay sorry
<_GoDawgs_> redblade: there's another project that's opensource, it's called Gizmo....
<ipfw> redblade, well, there was the last time I used skype :)
<newbuntie> redblade: skype is just like aim, yahoo messanger, msn etc, it's  a network of users of software allowing communication, it started out as voice over ip but it does chat and webcams now
<sinaduel> is there a windows emulator, if so, where can I find it, sorry for the stupid questions, I am a newbie
<ipfw> redblade, try the .com it had both
<ablomen> !wine
<redblade> I have the .com open
<_GoDawgs_> redblade: here's the URL:  www.gizmoproject.com
<sinaduel> whankyou
<soundray> cafuego, skype has reduced voice quality if you have to run it via port 80. It does this automatically when it can't open an inbound port for its own use.
<bigfoot1> soundray: you want me to do "sudo kpsewhich" after doing "sudo apt-get --reinstall install tetex-bin"?
<peej> bigfoot1: erm... so install kpsewhich first, then remove lilypond data?
<soundray> bigfoot1, yes. That'll tell you if kpsewhich is in the path when you sudo.
<bigfoot1> so whom do i follow: peej or soundray?
<amphi> bigfoot1: damn - do what soundray said above
<soundray> bigfoot1, me, me! :) No harm in trying both, I reckon.
<Quinch> I have a question; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8945 . What's that "extension missing" thing and how to I fix it?
<kameron> !info klik
<amphi> soundray: well, reinstall lilypondstuff just bleated for kpsewhich...
<peej> bigfoot1: souundray is diagnosing to zero in. I'm guessing without the diagnosing.
<_GoDawgs_> kameron: the link is http://klik.atekon.de/
<kameron> holla _GoDawgs_
<_GoDawgs_> np
<wastrel> my glasses are dirty
<_GoDawgs_> kameron: can I kick my old nick outta here so I can reassume it?
<_GoDawgs_> this sucks
<zebraFusion> Why hasn't nmap 4.0 been released to dapper repos?
<johanbr> Speaking of Skype, I think people should support open standards like SIP instead. Ekiga works fine for me.
<kameron> _GoDawgs_, what do you mean kick it out? did you forget your password/
<_GoDawgs_> johanbr: Gizmo is SIP
<_GoDawgs_> kameron: no no no.... it's my ghost nick that's never dropped off the channel
<amphi> _GoDawgs_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<intelikey> Quinch XFree86-DRI   not xorg ?
<wastrel> _GoDawgs_:  /msg nickserv ghost GoDawgs <password>
<_GoDawgs_> thanks amp
<_GoDawgs_> oops thanks amphi
<Quinch> Intelikey: What the when now?
<kameron> _GoDawgs_, ohhh, it's in the chan, yeah, what they said
<_GoDawgs_> yeah ok
<zebraFusion> Why hasn't nmap 4.0 been released to dapper repos?
<Quinch> Intelikey: Mind, I'm a complete newbie.
<GoDawgs> cool beans
<GoDawgs> Thanks guys :)
<johanbr>  zebraFusion: Probably because no one had the time to package it before the upstream version freeze.
<intelikey> the error says it's looking for Xfree86-DRI   ubuntu uses xorg by default  have you edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf or something ?
<intelikey> Quinch ^
<zebraFusion> what do you mean, upstream version freeze?
<bigfoot1> guys, i did "sudo apt-get --reinstall install tetex-bin" as soundray advised, i still get some error (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8946). is this fine?
<Quinch> Intelikey: Nope. Altough I did run Xserver-reconfig or whatever the syntax is....
<Quinch> Intelikey: But that was in an attempt to resolve the pre-existing missing-thingy-problem.
<Quinch> Intelikey: What's Xfree and xorg, by the way?
<intelikey> yeah that edits it Quinch.  maybe disable dri in the config or install it one....
<johanbr> zebraFusion: That means that since a few weeks ago, the packages in dapper will not have their sources refreshed from the original author's version, without a good reason for making an exception.
<Quinch> Intelikey: Install it where? I've got an ATI9600SE, with the {I think} appropriate driver packages downloaded from Synaptic.
<peej> Quinch: try apt-cache search glx and try installing relevant stuff. lspci may tell you what your card is.
<zebraFusion> johanbr, I thought the deb packages on the repos were updated with the newest code every day?
<amphi> zebraFusion: you did?
<intelikey> Quinch  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and see if it has a line specifying XFree* in it    and maybe change it to just plain dri
<ablomen> intelikey: you have to download the drivers from the ati site, but they dont run verry good, so you need a bit of luck 2
<bigfoot1> guys, how do i play a file that starts with mms:// and ends with .wma?
<johanbr> zebraFusion: That's the ubuntu developers making build changes and incorporating patches for bugs/security problems. No new program versions will be accepted from the outside.
<peej> Quinch: ok, some of the stuff in xorg-driver-fglrx-dev may help. Meant for developers, but sometimes they don't bundle required stuff in user package.
<zebraFusion> johanbr, oh.
<intelikey> ah so the xorg driver is not going to work anyway....
<amphi> bigfoot1: I'd try mplayer ;)
<zebraFusion> johanbr, so even Dapper's packages are frozen right now... until the next build of Ubuntu?
<intelikey> Quinch best bet is comment out the line altogather
<ablomen> intelikey: well it cfan work but not by synaptics
<bigfoot1> amphi: i still don't see mplayer on my "sound and video" menu.
<ablomen> intelikey: there is a whole manual and stuff on the ati site try that
<johanbr> zebraFusion: Yes, although exceptions are made in a few cases.
<zebraFusion> johanbr, do many advanced users compile the code themselves for newer releases?
<intelikey> ablomen care to dirrect that to quinch please
<ablomen> Quinch: there is a whole manual and stuff on the ati site try that
<intelikey> i have no x here  :)
<amphi> bigfoot1: type mplayer mms://blah
<amphi> bigfoot1: in a term
<Quinch> Intelikey, there's no mention of "xfree" in xorg.conf.
<bigfoot1> amphi: ok. but is there a gui version of mplayer? or is mplayer really for terminal/cli users?
<ablomen> intelikey: sorry still early here ;)
<Quinch> Ablomen, I've heard... less than favorable things regarding ATI's official drivers for Linux.
<johanbr> zebraFusion: Depends. I rarely bother, unless it's something I really want. On the other hand, there was a guy in here a while ago who really needed a newer version of postfix (mail server software) than was available in dapper.
<ablomen> Quinch: but its the best change youv got ;)
<tenmon> ----   quick question: ubuntu64 + enlightenment 17 + .deb packages already compiled EXISTS? ------
<Quinch> Ablomen: Luvverly.
* ablomen needs to go back to work :(
<intelikey> quinch ok we've been talking about you.    best bet is probably not to use dri   but if you must check the ati site  for the howto     and ablomen can probably help you more than me with that anyway.
<amphi> bigfoot1: it's a command line X program (well, console also)
<bigfoot1> amphi: the mplayer mms://blah works in terminal! thanks
<soundray> bigfoot1, had to pop out - did you fix lilypond-data?
<bigfoot1> soundray: yes.
<Quinch> Intelikey, what are my options? I mean, I'm trying to get this working so I can use WINE.
<johanbr> bigfoot1: There's a gui frontend called gmplayer, but it sucks.
<bigfoot1> soundray: thanks. now i'm removing lilypond-data and tetex thingy
<amphi> heh
<wastrel> gmplayer sucks
<soundray> bigfoot1, all that trouble just for removing...
<bigfoot1> johanbr: i have, like 5 media players on my ubuntu: totem, xine, vlc, mplayer. realplayer10 because it seems one can't play all the dffreent types/formats. What are your thoughts, everyone?
<bigfoot1> soundray: you a musician? or do you just carry a cool handle?
<zebraFusion> I'm also curious
<zebraFusion> Is there one player that can play all video codecs?
<wastrel> they all work well on free formats i bet
<soundray> bigfoot1, I used to work with medical ultrasound :)
<Madpilot> totem-zine seems to handle everything I throw at it
<Madpilot> -xine, actually
<bigfoot1> cool, soundray.
<wastrel> the problem is having to reverse engineer/kludge proprietary formats
<amphi> bigfoot1: if mplayer doesn't play it, I don't watch it ;)
<gnomefreak> zebraFusion: all i dont know but the w32codecs should enable most playback
<Madpilot> !w32codcs
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Madpilot
<bigfoot1> soundray: that kinda technology is getting better, isn't it.
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<zebraFusion> Madpilot, when you run an .avi for instance, does it open in the totem movie player or the xine?
<intelikey> Quinch as i understand it, not that i have any ati cards, ati is not very unix friendly atm.   and you will need to visit the ati site for most of the help you get on that.     sorry there just arent any options really.
<amphi> bigfoot1: worse, look at google's drm now
<zebraFusion> Because I can't stand the UI for xine, I think it looks like it's out of the 90s.
<Quinch> Intelikey: All right, thanks. I'll see if I can dig up anything from there.
<johanbr> bigfoot1: Yep, totem-xine should be able to play almost anything. For the next release after dapper, totem-gstreamer should also be in good shape.
<Madpilot> zebraFusion: installing totem-xine replaces the totem-gstreamer that Ubuntu comes with
<Madpilot> zebraFusion: there's another player just called "xine", but totem-xine is a different animal
<wastrel> yeah totem-xine is pretty good.  it's just the totem plugin that is bad :] 
<jhunita> where can i get the latest drivers for nework modem (imac 17inch, g4)
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i have totem-xine installed. but i can't seem to run it when i do "totem-xine" in cli. how do i run it?
<johanbr> Madpilot: Yep, you have to choose one of them. I'd definitely recommend totem-xine over totem-gstreamer.
<johanbr> bigfoot1: It's just "totem".
<soundray> bigfoot1, find me in #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss ultrasound
<bigfoot1> amphi: the tech i was refferring to was ultrasound tech.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: just start Totem from the menu, it'll be totem-xine
<wastrel> medical ultrasound e
<wastrel> eh
<bigfoot1> johanbr: Madpilot, everyoneHere: so is totem-xine better than totem-gstreamer?
<wastrel> my friend just had one she's 15 wks pregnant
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i can't get totem to play a file that starts with mms:// and ends with .wma. can you?
<sagarp> i have a computer and i've installed dapper on it and the xgl effects are quite nice...but direct rendering is disabled...so does that mean i can run xgl on a computer without an nvidia card?
<amphi> bigfoot1: oh, sorry, I thought you were still on about codecs and players
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: but i can play that file in mplayer
<bigfoot1> amphi: no probl
<bigfoot1> em
<soundray> wastrel *hrm* #ubuntu-offtopic
<wastrel> heh
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: that's some sort of streaming video, isn't it? I've never bothered with streaming video, it never worked for me even in XP... :P
<johanbr> bigfoot1: Yes. My only issue with totem-xine is that the sound on some .mov files stutters. Apart from that, it's much better than -gstreamer.
<intelikey> bigfoot1 better is a relative term,  are apples better than orenges ?
<wastrel> i'm going to sleep.  it's past my bedtime
<GoDawgs> bye everyone....
<bigfoot1> GoDawgs: bye
<zebraFusion> I don't know about orenges, but I'd forsure say they're better than oranges. ;)
<GoDawgs> bigfoot1: oh good night :)
<GoDawgs> take care
<GoDawgs> amphi: thank you so much.... for everything
<GoDawgs> Madpilot: you too! :)
<GoDawgs> Night night
<amphi> see ya, GoDawgs
<bigfoot1> everyone: I heard that VLC is supposed to be the all-in-one media (audio, video) player. what are your thoughts on this, people?
<johanbr> sagarp: Well... you need something that has decent hw acceleration, which probably means nvidia, ati and maybe intel. Running xgl on the opensource nv driver would not work well, if at all.
<amphi> .
<bigfoot1> amphi: your thought is a "period"?
<intelikey> in hoary it left some to be desired.   a year could make all the differance,  idk bigfoot1
<amphi> bigfoot1: that was a lurch
<bigfoot1> amphi: whats a lucrh
<bigfoot1> intelikey: idk means "i don't know"?
<amphi> bigfoot1: my thought is 'mplayer', but I fear you will think I'm a monomaniac
<bigfoot1> intelikey: a year means "dapper"?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> no hoary
<johanbr> bigfoot1: vlc does play quite a few formats, but it segfaults on my amd64. Also, the UI is unbearably ugly.
<bigfoot1> amphi: hey, i'm happy mplayer can play this mms://blahblah.com/file.wma, so i'm happy
<intelikey> the ubuntu that is not quite a year old yet that everyone calls 'crap'
<bigfoot1> johanbr: yes it's ugly on my gnome/breezy
<bigfoot1> johanbr: it seems linux is not known for looking pretty
<sagarp> johanbr, my laptop has an SiS integrated card...i'm guessing this isn't good enough?
<amphi> intelikey: it's windows, teaches 'em to admire large version numbers ;)
<intelikey> i guess
<bigfoot1> any opera users here?
<zebraFusion> Linux can be rediculously better looking than Windows
<zebraFusion> www.gnome-look.org
<bigfoot1> when i say opera, i mean opera browser.
<johanbr> sagarp: If you have opengl (3d) apps running at acceptable speed with the standard X server, you *might* be able to use Xgl. I wouldn't bet on it, though.
<bigfoot1> zebraFusion: but can gnome-look.org make vlc look nice?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: yeah, I use it
<zebraFusion> bigfoot1, is it GTK?
<bigfoot1> Madpilot:  hi5
<sagarp> johanbr, glxgears runs fine without much skipping...i guss i'll jsut try it
<bigfoot1> zebraFusion: yes, i think vlc is gtk. Am i correct everyone? Is VLC a gtk program?
<intelikey> i always wondered why a release was 'so wonderfully better than everything' just before it was released then in a month was 'just another botched attempt at cloning m$'   lol
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: try the Opera 9beta test release - it's very slick, and seems very stable on Breezy
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: can you play embedded media within your opera?
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: yes, i'm on Opera 9 TP2.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i love it.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: I've never bothered setting it up - I prefer downloading stuff. Streaming audio works fine, though - Opera just hands it off to Rhythymbox
<soundray> sagarp: 'man sis' indicates that the driver has 2D acceleration, which is nice, but may not be good enough for xgl.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: what does opera do with files that are mms://blahblah.com/file.wma?
<johanbr> sagarp: Alright. glxgears can run pretty fast without hw accel - something like Quake would be a better test. Basically, what I'm saying is that if you have DRI enabled there's at least some hope that Xgl will run at acceptable speed.
<bigfoot1> or ...asx
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: if you tweak Opera a bit, it just hands it over to your default audio app - Rythymbox does that, like I said
<Madpilot> !tell bigfoot1 about opera
<wisie> i keep trying to create a DB in mysql, its my first time ! but i seem to be getting errors.. can anyone lend a hand?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: see the Opera wiki page, it's got a bunch of stuff for getting Opera more co-ordinated with Gnome
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i AM using opera as we speak. I'm even chatting to you within opera's chat client.
<intelikey> sis   ?
<intelikey> what's that ?
<bigfoot1> !tell bigfoot1 about opera
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: so am I, actually
<johanbr> intelikey: Graphics chipset.
<soundray> intelikey, an xorg driver for SiS video chipsets.
<bigfoot1> what's the link for opera wiki?
<bigfoot1> sorry, i closed the uboto page
* gnomefreak has opera repo no need for wiki ;)
<Madpilot> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, totally, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<intelikey> oh ok,  it's not a command then.   hehhe had me searching....
<intelikey> i wrote a script called sis = system information server  that coughs out system info on demand,   i was hopping there wasn't another  'sis'  command
<fatejudger> is there a way to get the closed source driver for Intel Integrated Graphics chips on Linux?
<fatejudger> the default one's seem to be a little slow
<johanbr> intelikey: To avoid confusion, you can refer to one of those things as "little sis" and the other as "big sis". :)
<intelikey> :)
<soundray> intelikey, 'man 4x sis'. And if you put your script in /usr/local/bin, it'll be executed even if there is a name conflict.
<bigfoot1>  Madpilot the wiki does'nt say anything about playing embedded media in opera
<soundray> intelikey, sorry, you know that. I forgot you're intelikey.
<intelikey> soundray that's where all my scripts go
<bali30001> HAI
<bali30001> TOLONG BANTU AKU LAGI MAU PENGEN ANUHMU
<soundray> opera is evil.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: for streaming media, see the section on using gnome-open
<wisie> can anyone help me out with setting a db up in mysql? (A)
<soundray> wisie, what's that error you are getting?
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: you mean "Default File Handler=gnome-open ,1"
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i haven't even fixed up my gnome desktop yet.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: yes, that's the one
<jason_> hey need a hand here.. i want to install macromedia flash.. i already downloaded it, but i haven't installed it yet.. how can i install this???
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: in other words, i don't know what program will work with this or that media type/media source
<wisie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8947
<wisie> thats the problem, its a bit weird? :S
<jason_> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone tell me how to get the temp sensors on my mainboard to be used by linux?
<viviersf> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: install all the various codecs, and Rhythymbox will work...
<jason_> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am hopeing to set up something that if the temps get to high then it loggs it to a file and shutsdown
<Madpilot> rhythymbox, even... :P
<Madpilot> !tell ChurcH_of_FoamY about sensors
<soundray> wisie, you have to 'sudo mysql' and create the database with GRANT, giving your user access at the same time. Don't ask me for details, I just have faint memories of setting up a db...
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: RB will work with mms://blah.com/file.wma, too?
<bigfoot1> amphi: can your mplayer play this : http://sg1.allmusic.com/cg/smp.dll?link=smnyml8jahqdnc0z4jzdcb3&z=MP3&r=20.asx?
<wisie> ahh ok thanks soundray :) thought i was missing something.
<ejofee> why do i see some fonts in kde which i don't see in x11?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Madpilot, thanx man this should help out alot ^_^
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: yes, it should - I don't usually use wma streams, though
<soundray> wisie, that's not to say it wouldn't work with mysqladmin -- perhaps if you sudo it.
<foxpaul> how can i enable the backspace key as delete in vi, anyone?
<intelikey> fix_bs_and_del
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: but AFAIK the wma streams at http://www.radioparadise.com/index.php do work - they've got streams in nearly every format, it's a good site to test on
<wisie> soundray:  no luck, not sure whats going on..  just doesnt want to create.. ill ask around.
<foxpaul> intelikey, howsat?
<intelikey> oh foxpaul sorry i missed the in vi  part    that would be in the .vimrc  i think.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i think i have all the various codecs installed, but just to make sure, i want to try the command for installing them. what should i run?)
<foxpaul> intelikey, ok i'll have a look ta
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: all the info you need should be here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<foxpaul> intelikey, do you know the syntax for the vimrc?
<intelikey> actually i never have learned to like vi/m   so no.   but man vimrc might know
<intelikey> there is not any vi installed here
<jason_> hey guys how can i install flash here, please help.. i already downloaded the flash installer but i don't know how to install it...
<nolo> how i do to reinstall apache2. I have removed the apache2 directory :)
<amphi> bigfoot1: no, but unfortunately it can play what that points to, "mms://sg5.allmusic.com/020wma_28/s103/s10369/s1036910/s103691002kcqe1.wma"
<intelikey> jason_ last time you asked someone posted the link to the wiki for you
<intelikey> but i'll do it again.
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<amphi> bigfoot1: please don't ask me to test with such horrors ;)
<intelikey> there  ^
<bigfoot1> amphi: what do you mean?
<bigfoot1> oh no, i accidentally ran "sudo apt-get install xine-gstreamer". now it's removing my xine-totem. oops
<amphi> bigfoot1: the link you gave me is just some redirect to the url I gave you, which mplayer played - I didn't like it, it gave me an unpleasant shock
<intelikey> so why are they mutually exclusive anyway ?
<bigfoot1> what advantages does totem-gstreamer have over totem-xine (and vice versa)?
<bigfoot1> intelikey: yes.
<bigfoot1> installing one will remove the other.
<nolo> anyone knows how i do to reinstall apache2?. I have removed the apache2 directory :)
<intelikey> so "why are they" mutually exclusive anyway ?
<bigfoot1> amphi: yeah, i wish they gave the direct link.
* myren slaps Davey upside the head with a wet trout
<r> who r u
<myren> i want back in #web.  Unban the east coast.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> madpilot can you help me with something?
<bimberi> nolo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<bigfoot1> intelikey: your usage of quotes doesn't help change my understanding of what you wrote.
<nolo> ok thks
<elkbuntu> myren if both your nicks are registered, you should take that conversation to a private dialog
<myren> the punk banned the east coast then went to bed
<myren> i'm just making sure everyone knows he is an evil man
<intelikey> bigfoot1 i wasn't asking if they were,   but why they were    'mutually exclusive'
<bigfoot1> amphi: you know what my wish is then? for mplayer to follow redirects
<elkbuntu> private conversation is more likely to beep him
<amphi> bigfoot1: it's trivial to write a little script to grab the real url from the redirect and feed it to mplayer
<elkbuntu> and less likely to piss uss off
<bigfoot1> intelikey: i understand now.
<bigfoot1> amphi: why is it trivial 4 u?
<bigfoot1> amphi: don't you want to save time
<amphi> bigfoot1: I mean it is easy
<insidious> is there a way for raw access to a USB device that isn't "supported" (read: old USB camera)
<G_zErO> hi i was wondering how to mount a ntfs hard drive
<nolo> bimberi, it install apache2, but don't meke directory apache2 in /etc/apache2
<OmegaAlpha> anyone familiar with the source o matic web site?
<bigfoot1> amphi: please teach me. or give me
<amphi> bigfoot1: no; and no ;) you can do it in shell, looks like - I already deleted the asx file
<G_zErO> hi i was wondering how to mount a ntfs hard drive
<bigfoot1> amphi: madpilot said a good place to try different types of media is http://www.radioparadise.com/index.php. I tried the top one (mp3) and it won't play in mplayer
<bigfoot1> amphi: i'm no programmer.
<bigfoot1> amphi: i'm just a point-and-click kinda guy.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<amphi> bigfoot1: good time to learn ;)
<bigfoot1> amphi: i may look like a nerd, but unfortunately, i'm not really one.
* bigfoot1 sniffs
<bimberi> nolo: hmkk.  well you could try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2' then
* bigfoot1 doesn't want to mature into full nerdyhood.
<intelikey> ah come on, be a geek !
<nolo> thks bimberi, i see
<bigfoot1> amphi: how come the links on the upper left area of pirateradio.org don't work with mplayer?
<bigfoot1> amphi: sorry, i meant radioparadise.com
<testrun> hi there, are there any developers around?
* amphi is afk
<testrun> the new live cd has an serieuz bug
<exqi> ./server us.undernet.org
<nolo> 'sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2' don't works :(
<testrun> as there is no fb ( frame buffer device ) available
<intelikey> nolo there is an sudo missing
<gnomefreak> testrun: the dapper live cd?
<testrun> yes , the new one
<intelikey> 'sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2'
<NET||abuse> !Xgl
<nolo> yes, i'm like rot
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<nolo> root
<gnomefreak> testrun: new is not the right word new would imply it was released
<testrun> gnomefreak, do you know anything about it?
<testrun> latest release
<testrun> :)
<gnomefreak> testrun: file a bug (thats all you can really do at this point in the development)
<testrun> were?
<gnomefreak> testrun: latest release is breezy 5.10
<intelikey> nolo have you tried sudo dkpg-reconfigure apache2 ?
<gnomefreak> testrun: launchpad
<nolo> no, i', going
<nolo> :)
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<intelikey> to see what it purped out
<testrun> hmm, so , i understand you correctly , that 5.10 live cd is the standerd right now
<testrun> and the " flight " is unstable as in testing?
<testrun> live cd version
<gnomefreak> testrun: yes dapper 6.04 will not be released unti april 20th
<intelikey> yep
<theshibboleth> how do I get quicktime files working in firefox?
<testrun> ok, i hope they iron out this mistake
<nolo> it don't works
<gnomefreak> flight as in not in beta form yet
<nolo> :(
<gnomefreak> testrun: file a bug so they know about it
<intelikey> nolo what did it say ?
<testrun> becuase many laptops depend on it ( fb , frame buffer device )
<nolo> i don't know what more cain i do
<intelikey> read the error messages that it spewed out
<testrun> do you have an url? would be helpful
<bimberi> nolo: ok, try it with apache2-common (apologies for the missing sudo before)
<intelikey> and any recomendations on how to fix
<nolo> nothing, when i do: sudo apache2 restart, it says: "could not open config file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf"
<gnomefreak> testrun: not off hand im in windows let me see if i can find it
<LiteSLEEP> how do i delete the original files with unrar?
<nolo> reinstall apache2-common ??
<bimberi> nolo: yes, i checked that package and it appears to deal with /etc/apache2/...
<nolo> oks, let's probe
<LiteSLEEP> how do i delete the original files with unrar?
<gnomefreak> testrun: here http://launchpad.net/malone
<intelikey> LiteSLEEP you mean overwrite ?
<LiteSLEEP> no
<LiteSLEEP> remove the original rar files after extracting
<intelikey> no idea
<intelikey> oh rm
<LiteSLEEP> yea but i think there's an option in unrar to do it
<unimatrix9> gnomefreak
<intelikey> back to   no idea  then
<ubuntutestrun> gnomefreak : i will file the bug report later
<ubuntutestrun> laptop battery went dead...have to recharge it, and i have to go to work
<ubuntutestrun> sorry, that i went offline while talking
<ubuntutestrun> see you later, i will google for the bug report, or come back here to ask
<ompaul> ubuntutestrun, launchpad.net
<ubuntutestrun> bug : "flight live cd" no FB device , no framebuffer ( for laptops essential )
<nolo> bimberi, reintall apache2-common rocks :D
<nolo> thanks
<ubuntutestrun> ok, book marked launchpad !
<ubuntutestrun> see you all around!
<ubuntutestrun> bye
<ubuntutestrun> - off to work -
<intelikey> yes we will see you  'all around' also
<chiwawa_42> is there a way to use smart dualhead on an ATI card like Twinview on a nvidia?
<bigfoot1> i played a music file via nautilus/right-click/OpenWith...mplayer. I can hear the song playing, but how do i stop it?
<intelikey>  lol  killall mpluyer   maybe
<intelikey> errr sudo that
<bigfoot1> intelikey: thanks.
<intelikey> yeah  killall is your friend
<bigfoot1> intelikey: kill kill kill
<intelikey> kill kill is like echo '' > /dev/null  isn't it ?
<intelikey> echo nothing to nowhere
<possie> where can i download the latest dapper ?
<intelikey> flight 4
<G_zErO> i need a sam file password recovery program any one know one
<bimberi> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<intelikey> john the ripper "might" be able to do that,
<intelikey> but why am i helping you pirate software ??????
<Bergcube> Haha.  "John the ripper"!  ROTFL.
<G_zErO> a legal software
<Bergcube> Very very cool!
<G_zErO> need a freeware or shareware version of a sam file password recovery
<G_zErO> any one know
<intelikey> Bergcube did i say something funny ?
<Bergcube> intelikey~  Nah, it's me that's overtired.  Just had never heard about that SW.  Don't feel offended: no harm intended.
<intelikey> SW ?
* gnomefreak woders why we make it so easy for people to run unstable versions (pssst google will give you links)
<gnomefreak> wonders*
<intelikey> 'nomefreak i knoe what you mean.....
<gnomefreak> now see i just spent the last 2 hours looking for something with google and it was no help but that was expected :(
<gnomefreak> but a simple search on dapper drake flight 4 will give you a link for download
<intelikey> that's the kind of 'googling' i do....  hehhe   the kind that turns up 4trillion hits and not one of them applies to my search.... they are all an addvertizement for hair care products or something.....
<gnomefreak> lol that would be the ones :)
<dbzdeath> would an athlon 64 3800+ dual core use a 686-smp kernel or a 386-smp kernel?
<intelikey> amazing how google kinws it's me and always hides all the good links.....
<gnomefreak> im looking for dreamweavers for win i have my keycode but lost the cd and all they have is trials and the keycode doesnt work for trials
<intelikey> check ebay
<gnomefreak> i thought about it
<gnomefreak> i just didnt want to buy it again :(
<bimberi> dbzdeath: there is only 686-smp
<intelikey> dbzdeath yes
<dbzdeath> bimberi: ah.. so i should use a 686-smp?
<bimberi> dbzdeath: i'd give it a go, but then i'm a cowboy with that sort of thing :P
<intelikey> dbzdeath 64 bit ?      32 ?
<Yagisan> dbzdeath: ideally you want k7-smp, if not then 686-smp
<dbzdeath> intelikey: 32bit
<intelikey> k just checking
<dbzdeath> Yagisan: but isn't an athlon 64 k8?
<Yagisan> dbzdeath: yes, but k7 kernels work fine
<gnomefreak> dbzdeath: not with dual core
<Shin_Gouki> hello there can someone plz tell me the command for mounting manually a cdrom ?
<dbzdeath> so i should use k7-smp?
<robbie_> X keeps crashing my system
<gnomefreak> well it is but the smp runs the dual core better
<Yagisan> dbzdeath: I would.
<dbzdeath> Yagisan: ok thanks
<robbie_> I want to run the xorgconfigure script but its not on here
<Yagisan> dbzdeath: your welcome
<bimberi> dbzdeath: yes - i should of thought of that, thanks Yagisan
<gnomefreak> robbie_: what did you do to it from lastnight to this morning (thinking it worked lastnight)
<intelikey> Shin_Gouki  sudo mount /dev/hd? /mnt/cdrom         but make sure the mount point is there   and   ? is a letter
<robbie_> installed ubuntu
<robbie_> updated all packages
<robbie_> it didnt work lastnight either
<gnomefreak> robbie_: still using breezy?
<robbie_> yep
<gnomefreak> robbie_: can you get to tty1?
<robbie_> ttyl?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+F1
<robbie_> yep
<intelikey> not tty L   tty one
<gnomefreak> intelikey: i used a 1 :)
<robbie_> usually when it crashes, I just go there and back to alt+f7
<robbie_> but sometimes it totally halts the system
<robbie_> monitor turns off
<intelikey> robbie didn't
<intelikey> <robbie_> ttyl?
<gnomefreak> robbie_: run sudodpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and answer the questions make sure you know what vc montier and stuff is
<gnomefreak> oh sorry intelikey
<gnomefreak> vc=video card
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg*
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* gnomefreak thinks he found it :)
<intelikey> just to confuse things...
<intelikey> :)
<gnomefreak> its early we are allowed to confuse people :)
<intelikey> or maybe un-con-fuzz
<sando> hi
<sobersabre> hi sando
<intelikey> dcf574ee what's on your mind ?
<sando> is anybody alive?
<gnomefreak> lol i was just looking at my windows desktop and it looks like i have every program i have in ubuntu in win too :)
<sobersabre> guys. how can I determine who ( I mean which means ) launches esd ? I've turned esd off, and every now and then I see esd process in the processes list.
<sando> cool, there is
<sobersabre> sando I am not alive at all.
<ablomen> sando: yes just ask your question and people who know the answer wil answer ;)
<sando> righto
<intelikey> or possably those that dont
<ablomen> lol
<sando> well, where's the download link for "Ubuntu Breezy Badger Server Edition
<sando> "
<robbie_> ok I just ran that, ill kill X now
<sando> that's my question, mainly
<robbie_> ctrl+alt+backspace
<ablomen> sando: the server install is on the normal install cd
<gnomefreak> sando: sever is part of reg install cd
<Yagisan> sando: take one "normal" breezy cd. Insert Cd. type "server: at boot prompt. done :)
<nicolito> hello
<sando> i know, but aparantely there is a seperate cd as well
<gnomefreak> when you boot the cd type server and it will give you server install
<gnomefreak> sando: no ther eisnt
<Yagisan> sando: not until dapper
<sando> ah, ok
<nicolito> where can I ask a question about ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> there isnt*
<intelikey> server is part of the normal install....    at the boot prompt of the install type server
<ablomen> nicolito: here ;)
<gnomefreak> nicolito: here
<nicolito> thanks
<sando> here ^_^
<nicolito> I have many problems trying to "compile" a program I just downoaded
<bimberi> sando: actually there is...
<bimberi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<gnomefreak> Yagisan: lol @ done hes got a long way to go that was just beginning :)
<sando> thx dude
<sando> i thought there was :p
<bimberi> sando: yw :)
<gnomefreak> bimberi: when was it finished?
<ablomen> nicolito: witch program and what is your problem
* gnomefreak thought dapper was first time you would see it :(
<intelikey> 2005-October
<nicolito> Im trying to instal gtoaster. I downloaded a file "gtoaster1.0Beta6.tgz"
<nicolito> I uncompressed in my desktop folder
<bimberi> gnomefreak: it was announced in that message (19/10/2005)
<nicolito> and "./configure"
<gnomefreak> oh oops i missed that one :(
<intelikey> rm that file and use    sudo apt-get install gtoaster
<ablomen> nicolito: "sudo ./configure|
<ablomen> nicolito: without the |
<brenner> nicolito: what's wrong with the one in universe?
<gnomefreak> !info gtoaster
<ubotu> gtoaster: (Gnome Toaster, a GUI for creating CDs), section universe/gnome, is extra. Version: 0.2002083100+1.0Beta6-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 796 kB
<intelikey> sudo ./configure   no no no no no
<nicolito> I typed su
<nicolito> and then
<gnomefreak> never use sudo with ./configure
<nicolito> ./configure
<nicolito> why?
<sando> yeah, don't
<sando> #>se
<Pygi> gnomefreak: maiL? :P
<sando> su*
<ablomen> lol sorry its the configure thing thought it whas install
<gnomefreak> ./configure needs to be run as user not root
<bimberi> same repositories, just a cd image with a different selection of packages, ie. no xserver or gnome but server related things like apache2, databases...
<nicolito> ok
<gnomefreak> Pygi: mail?
<nicolito> ok
<nicolito> but
<sando> you *can* run it as root, though
<nicolito> it says
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ah, nvm
<ablomen> nicolito: but like people said just use synaptics
<gnomefreak> you can but never good practice
<nicolito> ./config.guess: No such file or directoryconfigure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<sando> synaptics...seriously....is the best package managment ever
<ablomen> yes it is
<intelikey> cause you put the system in a comprimised state and also you add files owned by root to your users home    besides the fact that you don't need root permission to configure or make   only to install
<nicolito> this program isnt included in my repositories
<gnomefreak> nicolito: does sudo apt-get install gtoaster not work for you?
<nicolito> so synaptic doesnt find it
<nicolito> no
<intelikey> just to name a few reasons
<gnomefreak> nicolito: add universe repo
<ablomen> nicolito: you need to add the universe repository
<xored> iam trying to use kvpnc to connect to a cisco-vpn client. Iam failing to run the program, cause he say, dcopserver is not running. When iam trying to start it ( as non root yet) it fails with : DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<gnomefreak> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<xored> sorry, cisco-vpn-server
<nicolito> ok
<gnomefreak> brb its way too early for me to still be up
<sando> i don't know much about cisco gear (i wish i did), but it could be the authentication protocols on the server are different from the client or vice versa
<nicolito> but I will have to learn to compile, later or before
<nicolito> didnt I?
<ablomen> nicolito: not while using ubuntu and not to strange apps
<ablomen> nicolito: synaptics does most of the work for you
<intelikey> nicolito compiling isn't all it's cracked up to be,   and with most modern *nix's you never really need to compile anything anyway.   there are like 14k packages to install in the repos, why go outside that and compile your own ?
<sando> for optimization's sake and configure options that you might require
<sando> ;)
<Chousuke> then you should just install gentoo :P
<intelikey> like i said.  need -vs- want
<ablomen> sando: yeah but then you would use gentoo etc';)
<sando> yeah, true
<nicolito> ok, but if I find a program in Internet that isnt included in the repositories?
<answerguy> If nicolito want's to scrape his knuckles and learn how to get things compiled ... I say go for it.
<ablomen> nicolito: youll search for the .deb package ;)
<gnomefreak> nicolito: compiling can lead to unnessisery aggravation for the user :(
<answerguy> However, this isn't the place to ask about how to do that.
<sando> if it's not in the repositories, ./configure; make; make install
<nicolito> ok
<gnomefreak> psst checkinstall :)
<nicolito> if I find a ".deb" package, what I have to do?
<bigfoot1> how come when i used mplayer for my last file, it said "everything done. Thank you for downloading a media file containing proprietary and patentend technology.
<bigfoot1> "
<bigfoot1> ?
<intelikey> nicolito if you find one and want to learn how to compile it we will help you gladly, but when there is a ubuntu package already made......
<ablomen> nicolito: "sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<gnomefreak> nicolito: sudo apt-get install it from universe repo
<nicolito> ok
<ablomen> nicolito: but youll find most apps in the reposetorys
<answerguy> nicolito ... until you get more experience ... consider using apt-get -b source $PACKAGE_NAME
<xored> iam trying to use kvpnc to connect to a cisco-vpn server. Iam failing to run the program, cause he say, dcopserver is not running. When iam trying to start it ( as non root yet) it fails with : DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<gnomefreak> nicolito: also you might want to run sudo apt-get build-dep gtoaster if you are gonna compile it from tar
<answerguy> That will have Debian/Ubuntu fetch and build the sources to a package
<sando> and usually, it's bound to be in the 14000 packages that ubuntu caters for
<answerguy> Then you can ull over the output and read through the make files to learn how it's all working
<answerguy> You can MULL over, even
<gnomefreak> sando: its up to around 18000 in breezy
<sando> lol, yeah, true
<intelikey> !dstats breezy
<sando> xored: I'd say check the VERBOSE error logs
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 18495 packages, 1641 maintainers, 36717 MB installed size, 11347 MB compressed size.
<sando> 11 gigs
<gnomefreak> eh i was close
<EricCartman-iboo> any breakage with the locales lately ?
<sando> that's impressive
<EricCartman-iboo> I've apt-get updated my system, and programs complain about the locales and don't work
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: locales for what?
<intelikey> 36 gig installed
<brownie17> can anyone tell me how i might set up my computer to shut down after a certain amount of time?
<xored> sando: how to start it verbose ? --verbose does not work
<papa_lic> greetings
<sando> Isn't there a BIOS option for that?
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<papa_lic> question aboput live cd
<ablomen> brownie17: man shutdown
<xored> sando: there is also no man entry for that
<gnomefreak> papa_lic: ask please
<intelikey> !dstats dapper
<sando> xored: check the manual...i'd say or do a <command> --help
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: breezy, with dapper repos
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on dapper... 18481 packages, 1740 maintainers, 37331 MB installed size, 11496 MB compressed size.
<papa_lic> I got stuck in login-screen
<papa_lic> in estonian language
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: the locale environment variables
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: thats a very very bad idea
<answerguy> brownie17: shutdown -h $TIME
<brenner> er, getting java via the jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin method.  does it matter that i'm running the k7 krenel?
<papa_lic> it wont log in under any circumstances
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: they use different locales one wont work on other
<xored> sando: as you see, i did both, there is no verbose option
<answerguy> can-o-worms: sudo shutdown -h $TIME
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: locale -a doesn't list the locale I want, any idea which package could have it
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo:  what does uname -r say?
<papa_lic> no-one knows anything about this problem?
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: 2.6.15-15-powerpc
<brenner> papa_lic: what's the error?
<sando> xored: righto, i'm outof options, due to my inexperience with Linux Cisco clients\servers or Cisco gear in general. Might want to check with people that may know more about Cisco gear and Cisco client\servers
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: ok you are not using breezy
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: I've been using these configuration for a long time on other boxes (breezy with dapper repos) haven't experienced any problems
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: go to locales in system>admin i think is where it is and there should be updates
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: i didnt say everyone would have problems i said its a bad idea
<gnomefreak> it can cause problems
<cyblivious> ey guys, need your recommendation. what RSS reader can you recommend?
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: dapper depends on things that are not avilable in breezy and vice versa
<intelikey> papa_lic you can try   [ctrl] +[alt] +[f2]   and login console then  do   sudo rm ./.*auth*  && exit     if it exits   then  [alt] +[f7]    and try to login
<gnomefreak> kind of like you cant remove ff1.0.7 after installing ff1.5 in breezy
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: couldn't find appropriate package
<GTX> Guys I keep having problems with sounds and games all to do with alsa and stuff
<ardinary> whats ffs1?
<GTX> Would it be worth buying a new sound card?
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: if you have breezy repos in your sources.list take them out than try the system>admin locales again (after sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> ffs1?
<GTX> Guys I keep having problems with sounds and games all to do with alsa and stuff, would it be worth buying a sound card which is not built into the motherboard or..
<brenner> GTX: have you consulted crimsun yet?
<GTX> crimsun?
<sovin> !ubotu tell sovin about wine
<sovin> thank you.
<sovin> eh
<brenner> GTX: the #ubuntu sound guru.
<gnomefreak> sovin: try /msg ubotu wine
<sovin> gnomefreak: thanks
<GTX> brenner, Dont think so is he arround?
<gnomefreak> yw
<brenner> GTX: seems that way
<brenner> ubotu: tell GTX about sound
<brenner> GTX: check those links out
<gean> hi all! ubuntu just works ``temporarily'' on the machine of a person, that denied knowledge and use of linux for ever, now he thinks about the amount of the partition, where it will ``maybe'' live forever... Thanks to all  that contributed, long live for the ubuntu spirit!
<GTX> Yeah I did ages ago :/
<ardinary> glad you got the howto on irc so i can get to the channel :)
<zebra> how can I install a gtk2 theme from terminal?
<zebra> I'm getting an error when I try to install from the themes --> install theme
<brenner> what error?
<intelikey> gean   nice spam
* gnomefreak brb
<zebra> The file format is invalid
<selinium> HI all, I have removed the 386 kernel, I have k7. but now nautilus has stopped working. Any ideas?
<wizardjames> hmm, so when u install ubuntu the "server" command.. what is the main parts from the normal install
<zebra> When I direct it to the .theme file
<sovin> I've installed wine and winesetuptk through sudo apt-get, is it normal for winesetuptk to remove the first wine install?
<brenner> zebra: did you extract an archive?
<zebra> brenner, yes
<sanjay> new to this .. are u all helpful to newbees
<brenner> zebra: don't. :)
<bimberi> sanjay: most of us :)
<sovin> + is winesetuptk needed at all?
<sanjay> thanks
<brenner> zebra: install theme>browse to the archive
<zebra> brenner, the file is in an archive with a bunch of other theme folders
<brenner> zebra: tries that?
<selinium> sanjay, Much more friendly than not! read the CoC
<brenner> *tried
<selinium> !CoC
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<selinium> sanjay, ^^^^^ :)
<brenner> zebra: shouldn't matter if the archive represents the single theme
<selinium> hi gnomefreak :)
<GTX> brenner, whats the best sound card you reccomend which is linux friendly and basiclay needs nothign configured for it to work
<gnomefreak> hi selinium
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: it didn't make any difference, it still doesn't generate the locale currently set for my system (by ubuntu installer)
<selinium> gnomefreak, are you any good with nautilus?
<zebra> brenner, the theme is in an archieve with a bunch of other theme folders, for stuff like GAIM
<sanjay> selinium: great  COC..
<gnomefreak> selinium: depends on what you are trying to do
<zebra> but, ill try directing it to the zip
<zebra> if you want...
<sando> nautilus, is the one thing that sucks about gnome
<intelikey> zebra what brenner seems to be telling you is that you install a theem as an archive, not extract and them install     i.e. the theem manager will do the extracting in the correct place.....
<sando> otherwise it's perfect
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: mine is tr_TR.UTF-8 and the closest thing it generates is the tr_CY.UTF-8 which I've never heard of before
<selinium>  gnomefreak Mine has disappeared after removing 386 (running k7)   :)
<brenner> GTX: no idea.  i'm just throwing you links.  ... but i *do* have integrated sound and have not had any problems
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: what's the neat way of changing the locale system-wide, so I can test if that tr_CY works
<GTX> :(
<cyblivious> ey guys, need your opinion. what RSS reader can you recommend?
<zebra> Okay
<sovin> I've installed wine and winesetuptk through sudo apt-get, is it normal for winesetuptk to remove the first wine install?
<zebra> the zip said invalid format too
<selinium> cyblivious, I use firefox! :)
<sovin> + is winesetuptk needed at all?
<gean> sovin : i also was trying to put wine last days on hd, installed winehq (or so) as described in http://www.winehq.com/  : happended the same : other wine packages were removed ...
<zebra> So, that didn't work
<cyblivious> but i don't think leaving it open all the time is good
<cyblivious> coz of it's memory leaks
<gnomefreak> EricCartman-iboo: theres a way in cli to do it i just can remember if its sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sovin> gean: btw, did you notice that if you do it via sudo apt-get it is pulling the file from security.ubuntu... etc? and not winehq?
<jimcooncat> I'd like to setup a support chat for a few clients over ssh -- should I go with jabber or some irc daemon?
<cyblivious> if only akregator has a newspaper view/layout
<intelikey> zebra i would sujest looking where you got the .zip  for a .gz  and try it.
<selinium> cyblivious,  apt-chache search rss   in a term... :)
<gnomefreak> selinium: have you tried installing it again? (since you got the kernel)?
<Ma> h ici ya que des teub bande de ffonbou
<intelikey> selinium one h in cache
<zebra> intelikey, there isn't one
<selinium> gnomefreak, yep, still no joy, even when i start it from term it doesn't error, it just hangs.
<brenner> zebra: ok.  try extracting the gtk2 theme folder to ~/.themes
<gean> sovin : http://www.winehq.com/ requires CUSTOM add of the address where to find the .deb file, problem: synaptic was not finding the repositories for winehq some days after..
<gnomefreak> selinium: im not sure than im sorry
<selinium> intelikey, indeed :)
<selinium> cyblivious,  apt-cache search rss   in a term... :)   Spelling mistake!
<zebra> brenner, here is the theme
<selinium> gnomefreak, np, just thought i would bat it out there!
<zebra> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/
<intelikey> zebra  then you can extract it in an empty dir and then repackage it with with tar
<sovin> gean: I see.  I have a deb file of the version of wine I need on my desktop, to install it the cmd is dpkg -i file_name right?
<cyblivious> damn too many!! ;P
<Ma> pigeon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> file_name.deb
<sovin> yes
<sovin> k
<jimcooncat> what bot software is used for the excellent ubotu?
<gnomefreak> god i hope this works
<sovin_brb> ditto
<selinium> cyblivious, THere is npthing wrong with installing a few, use and abuse them. Delete the ones you don't use. :)
<brenner> jimcooncat: blootbot iirc
<zebra> intelikey, that seemed to work
<EricCartman-iboo> gnomefreak: thanks anyway
<zebra> I unziped, and then tar.gz'd the file and it installed correctly, apparently.
<jimcooncat> thanks brenner
<intelikey> zebra yeah that's kinda a hack but as long as it works..
<tristan> hello
<gnomefreak> intelikey: shhhh dont say hack too loud :(
<gean> sovin: yes, but then you have to take care about dependencies ... something may become broken (especially when dealing with wine) : read the install for winehq at loc. cit. to see how to add custom install of repositories in synaptic... this will e.g. install winehq, if u want it instead. (I no longer have wine on hd)
<tristan> Is there a program to convert avi or mpeg to gif under linux?
<sovin_brb> great. its a tar.bz2 file.
<Ma> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Ma> rrrrrrrrrrvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<Ma> bbbbbbbbvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv233333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<gnomefreak> !ops
<intelikey> HACK!  damnit
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<wizardjames> on the server install , is it possable to get a gui?
<Ma> shut up
<intelikey> sorry 'nomefreek   that was just the rebelious side of me showing there
<intelikey> wizardjames sure
<gean> sovin  : better : apt-get install wine[TAB]  and see what apt-get offers... as a dynamic extension#
<Ma> shut up peach
<brenner> wizardjames: install ubuntu-desktop, or kubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop
<jimcooncat> wizardjames: you can always add one of the *-desktop packages
<sovin_brb> gean: i've a particular version to install already on my desktop
<wizardjames> thanks.. i will try that now.
<gean> sovin : ok : dpkg -i pack.deb !
<sovin_brb> gean: could you advise me on what to do if the extension is .tar.bz2?
<sovin_brb> i.e wine-0.9.3.tar.bz2
<Ma> bich
<zebra> Hrmmmm
<sovin_brb> sovin
<zebra> Alright, how do I install an icon set
<intelikey> wizardjames or on a lighter note just install xserver-xorg and you favorite wm
<gean> sovin : install unp ! (it unpacks without knowledge about tar-balls and gunzips), then unp file.tar.bz2 will do the right thing !
<zebra> I have a bunch of icon files that I got from gnome-look
<sovin> gean: thanks, i'll look unp up :)
<sovin> msg ubotu unp
<gean> sovin : u're wellcome ! also learned it last days before..
<sobersabre> hi ubuntu-ers
<selinium> ping Seveas
<sobersabre> i need to understand why the hell esd is spawned on my machine.
<zebra> How do you install metacity themes?
<intelikey> zebra i really don't know.  i've never installed a theem or icon set either.   i don't even have x here.   only a 610mb hdd and duel boot with windows so no room for x.
<gober> haloo
<sobersabre> hi gober
<selinium> Seveas, no worries. The perp has left
<sovin> nada
<GTX> Serv
<nbjayme> hello i have a question regarding ogg vorbis under totem.
<GTX> Seveas, could you help on a sound problem please
<brenner> zebra: if it's a set, the same way.  thru theme mgr
<gober> hi juga
<GTX> Seveas,  I cannot play any games without currupted sound and its really annoying I dont know whats up with it, should I buy a new sound card or?
<nbjayme> i notice the visualization is small size even if i have already set it to large and fullscreen.
<nbjayme> is this a limitation of ogg vorbis formats?
<brenner> zebra: same with metacity themes
<brenner> iirc, it's gnome's WM
<zebra> it's just an xml file
<zebra> should I tar.gz it?
<intelikey> might better look at it first....
<zebra> nope, that didn't work
<zebra> Said invalid file format
<intelikey> it will open in a web browser right ?
<zebra> This is really complicated
<zebra> it opens the code when I double click it
<robinl1> I hate being sick
<zebra> I figured themeing would be easier
<brenner> nbjayme: my guess is the limitation is with the player
<Kube> I can't use the operating system, after I log-in from the welcome screen everything stops and I can only use the mouse. nothing else, files don't even load.
<Kube> someone please help
<zebra> intelikey, it's an xml file
<[Blackheart] > Hello, i've installed Ubuntu onto my Dell Inspiron 6000 however the screen is black when KDM boots, can anyone tell me if my integrated graphics device is incompatible?
<[Blackheart] > I'll get the name of it
<nbjayme> brenner: i'll try changing it totem xine then. i hope it corrects the problem. :(
<[Blackheart] > Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 GM
<intelikey> yeah that is web format zebra   ahhh  maybe do a   locate .xml    or  find /usr/ -name '*.xml'    and see if you can find where metacity's .xml lives zebra,
<Arafangion> I want to install a package that conflicts with another package over a single file.
<Arafangion> What is the ideal way to force such a conflict?
<intelikey> remove the other package
<Arafangion> intelikey: The packages in question are the linux kernel, and a module built via checkinstall (kqemu)
<brenner> Kube, [Blackheart]  : have you guys tried the forum?
<Arafangion> intelikey: So removing the other package is not an option.
<Arafangion> intelikey: I want to know what the recommended solution is so as to not mess up the dpkg system.
<intelikey> Arafangion aptitude or synaptic should be able to resolve that.    is it the actuall kernel or just the metapackage linux386 ?
<Arafangion> intelikey: Should I just --force=yes it?
<Arafangion> intelikey: The actual kernel.  In particular, it is linux-kernel-image
<Folken> hello
<Folken> can you upgrade from badger to dapper
<Arafangion> intelikey: Conflicts on /lib/modules/2.6.10-386/modules.alias
<Arafangion> Folken: Why would you?
<intelikey> hmmm then yes   force  is the only recourse
<wisie> damn I'm struggling..
<Arafangion> Folken: But I assume you can - but I'd personally do the upgrade when dapper is the stable.
<Arafangion> intelikey: Thanks.
<Arafangion> wisie: How so?
<Arafangion> Hmm, compiling wine _Really_ drains batteries.
<wisie> Arafangi1n,  mysql, for some reason It doesn't want to create a db and I think i'm having access problems? :)
<robinl1> wow
<robinl1> Arafangion: you gave me an idea.
<wisie> Arafangion, to be a bit more precise: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8947 im new to all of this ;)
<Arafangion> robinl1: How so?
<sando> Arafangion: Are you root?  Because you need to be root to set the first permissions and create the first database, aside from "mysql"
<Arafangion> wisie: I'm a postgresql person.
<sando> as far as i'm aware, at least
<robinl1> Arafangion: about draining batteries - non of your business, weird stuff.
<wisie> ahh :/
<Arafangion> sando: You're talking to wisie
<sando> lol, i'm confused
<Arafangion> robinl1: Oh, you're talking about doing a full cycle?
<wisie> lets try this again :P
<robinl1> Arafangion: hmm no, nothing to do with any normal methods, lol
<wisie> sando: I'm not root and i thought htat was the problem
<flodine> anyone know of a up to date repository for e17?
<wisie> sando, : what would be the correct command syntax?
<Arafangion> robinl1: In general, on lithium ion batteries, you get much more recharges if you _don't_ do full cycles each time.
<sando> mysql -u root -p
<sando> i think
<Arafangion> robinl1: There is still a memory effect, but it's much, much less than most other battery types.
<sando> wisie: enter your mysql root password, not the system one
<brenner> full cycle == constant CPU usage for the entire charge?
<wisie> yep done, logged in
<robinl1> Arafangion: no has nothing to do with those things.
<sovin> question: I recieved this error - W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> -- on synaptic after making an addition to the repository for wine.  I haven't been able to google anything on it; any suggestions?
<wisie> then do i just run the 'mysql -u root -p' or would it be  sudo mysqladmin create torrentflux
<Arafangion> brenner: No, it means a full discharge, followed by a full recharge. Generally done three times.
<sando> wisie: glad to help :)
<sando> yep
<wisie> thanks alot sando, ill give that a go
<Arafangion> brenner: A good method of getting a bit of extra life out of a dying battery (If it doesn't kill them)
<Protocol1> whoa I got trllian to work
<Protocol1> trillian
<Arafangion> Protocol1: I prefer jabber.
<brenner> Arafangi1n: ah
<sando> wisie: you can do either, sudo and mysqladmin is probably the easier way
<wisie> can i just pm you for one sec? :)
<Protocol1> its all goood
<sando> sure
<Arafangion> wisie: Keep it in channel.
<robinl1> hmm
<robinl1> arafangion, you have a battery there?
<sando> wisie: righto
<Protocol1> i just wanted one program to do all three at once
<sando> wisie: you heard the man
<wisie> ok sure
<rubadub> could anyone answer a simple java question i have
<Protocol1> irc, yahoo, msn
<irv10tz> hey guys.. what antispyware or antivirus can i use in linux???
<wisie> mysql> sudo mysqladmin create torrentflux
<wisie> 
<wisie> ->
<hade> is it possible to connect to an ftp server, login with username + pass, download files and exit using an automated shell script and the 'ftp' command?
<wisie> when i run that command thats what i get, does that mean the cb is created?
<Arafangion> wisie: That way if sando is obviously wrong (probably not likely in this case), others can... err, complain loudly.
<sando> wisie: no no
<Arafangion> robinl1: Yes.
<irv10tz> hey guys.. what antispyware or antivirus can i use in linux???
<sando> wisie: the mysql> prompt is in mysql
<wisie> Arafangion, good point :) thanks.
<Protocol1> irv10tz, firestarter
<robinl1> Arafangion: put it into some sort of elektronic thing which detects energy level
<wisie> ahh yes
<irv10tz> Protocoll, where can i get firestarter???
<Arafangion> wisie: But...  Large pastes and the like are best performed in #flood, a pastebin, or privmsg
<sando> wisie: you'll need to either create the database in the mysql prompt using "CREATE DATABASE torrentflux;" (i think that's right) or "exit"
<Arafangion> robinl1: An ampmeter?
<robinl1> Arafangion: think so.
<wisie> ahh thanks sando ill give that a shot
<wisie> thanks very much :)
<Arafangion> robinl1: Actually you can very reliably determine the charge in a lead acid battery by measuring the electrolyte level, afaik.
<rubadub> i wrote a class that computs the volume of a sphere in java and when i run the program i dont get any numbers just the location in the memory. Does anyone know how to correct this
<sando> wisie: np mate.  you could also, use "sudo mysqladmin create database torrentflux" i think as a command at linux prompt
<robinl1> hmm - but can you detect if the energy level drops?
<robinl1> arafangion: hmm - but can you detect if the energy level drops?
<robinl1> forgot your name :P
<Arafangion> robinl1: In general, if a battery runs out of juice, the voltage drops.
<nbjayme> brenner: yep. changing it to totem-xine did work. i don't know what could be the problem of gStreamer
<hade> is it possible to connect to an ftp server, login with username + pass, download files and exit using an automated shell script and the 'ftp' command?
<robinl1> Arafangion: good, then measure it for a minute, and tell me when you're measuring it :P
<irv10tz> what antivirus or antispyware can i use with ubuntu 5.10???
<sando> robinl1: and thus the lcd becomes dimmer and sound is quiter from the speakers, etc.
<Arafangion> robinl1: Why?
<nbjayme> is the totem gstreamer limited to lower resolution then?
<brenner> nbjayme: it sucks.  even the wiki says totem-xine is more capable
<robinl1> Arafangion: i wanna try something out - and don't have the needed stuffs here
<irv10tz> what antivirus or antispyware can i use with ubuntu 5.10???
<sovin> irv10tz: in general, antivirus isn't needed.
<Arafangion> robinl1: I'm sure you can find graphs and charts of the internet, though probably not for the latest batteries.
<irv10tz> how about antispyware???
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to update registry by running gst-register?
<sovin> irv10tz: primarily because linux isn't widespread enough to warrant coder attempts to crack them.
<robinl1> Arafangion: i mean draining the energy of a battery while measuring it.
<damian_> ow do i start a program on say display 0:0
<sando> irv10tz: ClamAV is probably your best OpenSource bet.  Otherwise, go commercial Linux AV protection, realtime or scanner only, such as Panda AV or F-Prot to give examples
<damian_> how do i start a program on say display 0:0
<Arafangion> irv10tz: The architecture, environment, and culture of linux distros make it _very_ difficult to get infected with a virus.
<nbjayme> brenner: thanks so much for the inputs.  kudos to the ubuntu people. I hope ubuntu will continue to be a strong desktop distro. simple yet elegant. :)
<damian_> how do i start a program on say display 0:0. Got my nvtv working fine want to start an x server on the tv
<sovin> or firestarter
<Arafangion> irv10tz: Worms, however, are another story.
<Protocol1> trllian is working good
<Ng> damian_: DISPLAY=:0.0 someprogram
<Protocol1> cool
<Arafangion> irv10tz: In general, av products for linux are intended to protect OTHER computers from viruses.
* robinl1 pings arafingion
<Arafangion> robinl1: Hmm?
<sando> irv10tz: however, as sovin said, AV and most definately spyware protection isn't really needed
<robinl1> :o
<damian_> thanks ng
<irv10tz> really?
<robinl1> <robinl1> Arafangion: i mean draining the energy of a battery while measuring it.
<damian_> and would the tv automatically be a display b number?
<Arafangion> robinl1: Oh, as I said, there is probably chargs on the internet.  The curves vary depending on the type and brand of battery.
<rubadub> is there anyone who knows java that could help me out real quick, would be much appreciated?
<irv10tz> i just want to make sure..
<Arafangion> robinl1: Lead-acid is the most accurate, afaik.
<damian_> and would the tv automatically be a display b number? If so what would it usually be?
<robinl1> Arafangion: *sigh*, what i mean is, you put the battery inside the measure thing, i go drain it remotely, and you view the energy level
<sando> irv10tz: Yep, AV Products for linux are certainely not needed unless you're running a email server or file server or maybe mysql
<sovin> question: I'm recieving this notice from synaptic after a repository checW: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sovin>  -- i began recieving after I changed the repository list.  I changed it back to what it was previous to the change and I'm still recieving the error; any suggestions?
<robinl1> Arafangion: Could sound weird to you, though :p
<intelikey> damian_ if you are talking about tty#   it's  openvc -c # program        substitute the number for #
<sovin> ick, sorta long-sorry.
<Arafangion> robinl1: How would you manage to do that?
<rubadub> #java
<irv10tz> because when i went to this certain website, a pop-up ad appeared... is my system infected???
<robinl1> Arafangion: i'm gonna try it out :)
<zebra> how can I add a trash icon to my desktop?
<robinl1> Arafangion: really, if you want your lightbulb to become brighter or explode, just say so.
<Arafangion> robinl1: I must be getting tired.
<robinl1> :P
<ablomen> zebra: use gconf editor, search for "trash"
<brenner> ubotu: tell sovin about gpgerr
<sando> irv10tz: Most likely not as almost all web based exploits are based off and directed to Windows based systems
<brenner> sovin: something to try maybe
<robinl1> i'm having a little fun here, heh.
<intelikey> zebra make it on the pannel and drag it maybe ?
<zebra> intelikey, tried that... wasn't having it
<irv10tz> ahh...
<sovin> brenner: thanks a bunch.
<zebra> for some reason
<robinl1> Arafangion: wait, are you tired?
<ablomen> zebra: (in the search box, check all the options)
<irv10tz> well that made me breathe easier... thanks guys!
<sando> irv10tz: Linux based web exploits such as the ones which can "take control of your computer" don't really exist.  Infact, i've never really heard of such a thing for linux, so you're pretty safe
<robinl1> lol maybe i should do this on another chat :P
<robinl1> thought it would be fun to amaze a few programmers *rolls on floor laughing*
<sando> irv10tz: pleasure
<wisie> sando: for some weird reason, when i login to mysql then exit then run sudo mysqladmin create database torrentflux i still seem to be getting the same error.. how weird
<robinl1> lol everybody's quiet
<robinl1> a
<robinl1> h
<ben_underscore> anyone here into postgresql?
<wizardjames> is there someway i could find a repo that has mozilla 1.5 on it and it inupdates everying automaticly?
<nathanj> anyone know any good mediapc linux os?
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore: I'm just getting started with postgres
<robinl1> hey Arafangion you there? oO
<intelikey> robinl1 what are you talking about ?
<wizardjames> nathanj http://www.geexbox.org/en/index.html
<Arafangion> iratsu: There are exploits that do take control of your computer, but they generally require a deliberate cracker working on the case.
<robinl1> intelikey: nothing ;p
<sovin> brenner: is *Release* the file or the repository I'm trying to upload?
<nathanj> wizardjames: twa
<robinl1> meh nevermind :p
<sovin> or download
<Arafangion> iratsu: What you won't get on linux is the annoyance of "I've got another virus", which you do on windows.
<sando> wisie:  Is it "Access Denied" or something to that effect?  I suggest checking up the man pages for mysqladmin (>mysqladmin --help OR man mysqladmin) to find out how to specify the username\password for the mysql server (effectively the "mysql" database which handles the Mysql server)
<Ge0> no french here plz ?
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, when using psql, i'm trying to connect using a username, password and server, but it's giving me an access denied. have you cracked this one?
<Arafangion> Ge0: What? Where did anyone say french?
<wisie> yep access problems, will look into it.. thanks
<Ge0> noone spike french here, need help
<sando> nathanj: GeekBox is probably the best MediaCentre Platform for a Linux based OS.  Check the right sidebar on http://www.distrowatch.com/ for the top 5 recommended MediaCentre Linux Distros
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore: I always have to go through the docs when making a new connection -- I never remember.
<rubadub> is ther anyone who could answer a quick java question
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, what are you using it for?
<ben_underscore> rubadub, give it a go
<brenner> sovin: * is a wildcard.  it will remove all files with the word Release in it
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore: know that postgres users are not the same as the computer users necessarily
<jimcooncat> unless you link it to PAM
<rubadub> my program is spitting out the memory locations instead of numbers
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, yeah
<jimcooncat> I've used it for drupal
<Ge0> <HELP> My PS/2 moose is'nt detectred by Ubuntu, help </HELP>
<Arafangion> robinl1: Sorry, didn't notice your privmsg
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, ok, have you found the performance ok?
<sovin> brenner: when i execute the command it returns nothing; normal?
<Arafangion> robinl1: I would like to stay in channel.
<robinl1> Arafangion: no problem :)
<robinl1> hmm, why?
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore: performance is fine but watch your memory to make sure you don't start swapping
<ben_underscore> rubadub, post your code here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  so we can have a look
<robinl1> would think i was crazy, lol, you would be the only one who saw it
<Arafangion> robinl1: Because it's 10:30 pm and I *am* tired, not wanting to have a nonsense convo ;)
<rubadub> alright thank
<robinl1> well then - should i remove your tiredness?
<brenner> sovin: yes
<sovin> brenner: !panic, synaptic yielded even more errors on the following reload.
<brenner> sovin: try updateing now
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, yeah, i can imagine that. i'm planning to use it for a spatial data warehouse
<sando> Ge0: PS2 Mice are detected AND supported by Ubuntu before Warty Warthog was around, can you give us any specific info?
<Arafangion> robinl1: Permanently?
<robinl1> Arafangion: not permanently.
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, i compiled the postgis extension last night and am now trying to hook mapserver into it
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore:  are you going to have a lot of users writing to the database?
<robinl1> Arafangion: Just have energy back. y'know, be not tired anymore.
<robinl1> Arafangion: and no, i won't use coffee, lol
<brenner> sovin: hmm, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file pls
<Arafangion> robinl1: Well, if you did that, I'd have a pretty shit day tomorrow.
<robinl1> why? :P
<Arafangion> robinl1: Because then I'd be tired! ;)
<sovin> pastebin?
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, no. there will be an extract/transform/load routine in perl once a day but the majority of users will be read only
<robinl1> you could still sleep - and have a VERY good day tomorrow
<Arafangion> robinl1: Besides, I have coffee anyway.
<robinl1> coffee doesnt help, lol
* Arafangion is actually extremely obsessed with coffee.
<Agent_bob> and this is what i get when my isp resets....   nick change....
<robinl1> coffee gives an illusion to the mnd
<robinl1> mind*
<sovin> brenner: pastebin.com, k -- i'll msg you when i get it up
<sando> * Sando agrees with Arafangion
<Arafangion> robinl1: Coffee does often help, actually - but you do have to know how to use it.
<robinl1> Arafangion: shall i do it, or not?
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore: I was going to suggest sqlite but didn't realize you were going to use the gis extension
<brenner> sovin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Arafangion> sando: How do you drink it?
* robinl1 kicks Arafangi1n for ruining his tabcompletion
<sando> Arafanion: Flat white, sometimes straight black
<sando> lurrrrve the stuff
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, yeah i want to get the r stats environment running over postgis so i can do some cluster analyses on environmental data
<Arafangion> sando: I always have espresso.
* Agent_bob over 49 years old, never drank a cup of coffee in his life
<robinl1> Arafangion: hmm, want me to do it or not?
<Arafangion> robinl1: Arafangi1n is also me.
<Arafangion> robinl1: A different computer, though.
<robinl1> i know
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore: then you should be fine, I imagine you have plenty of ram if you're trying something like that
<sovin> brenner: how does one copy the 'entire' list?
<sando> Arafangion: lol, i don't mind expresso, it tastes good, just instant, or plunged is best if your in a hurry.  Expresso takes to long if you want to leave quick and the machine isn;t on
<ben_underscore> jimcooncat, depends how much i can scounge up!
<Arafangion> sando: What machine?
<sovin> brenner: i did a less /etc/apt/sources.list
<ben_underscore> that should be scrounge
<rubadub> alright ben just posted it
<Arafangion> sando: I use a moka pot!
<brenner> sovin: use an editor
<robinl1> Arafangion: well, decide, want me to do it or not?
<rubadub> under rubadub
<Arafangion> robinl1: The joke's getting dry.
<brenner> sovin: or 'cat'
<sando> Arafangion: duh?!?  The expresso machine!  Mr. moka pot :p
<robinl1> it's no joke, lol
<robinl1> shall i show it to ya?
<robinl1>  just say yes >.<
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: Congrats.  Personally, the instant stuff is not worth drinking, anyway.
<bigfoot1> in nautilus, i put my mouse over an mp3 file. my mouse is not over it, the nautilus folder is closed, yet i still hear the audio. how do i stop?
<sovin> brenner: I'm copying and pasting to a text editor; not sure what cat is (faster?)
<jimcooncat> ben_underscore: if you need more speed you could have postgres write static data to disk and have your analysis read from that
<brenner> sovin: it just spits out the contents to stdout
* Yango has baptised instant coffee as "it's not coffee!"
<dooglus> robinl1: which IRC client do you use?
<robinl1> X-Chat
<robinl1> dooglus: X-Chat
<dooglus> robinl1: when you type Ara<TAB>, doesn't it pick the most recently active nick first?
<sando> bigfoot1: You aren't telling me Ubuntu is being naughtier than Windows 2000's inline media player on the left sidebar in Explorer?  no way....lol  Can't say why that'd be though
<robinl1> dooglus: xchat-gnome, to be precise.
<robinl1> dooglus: which doesnt support that.
<Arafangion> Yango: I just exclude instant coffee from the category altogether.
<Arafangion> Yango: When I offer guests tea or coffee - instant is not an option.
<robinl1> yo, Arafangion, just say yes or no, and you are rid of me :P
<dooglus> robinl1: oh, right.  I had a quick look at xchat-gnome when it appeared in dapper, but didn't like it much.
<sando> Yango: Instant is crap....but still, some coffee is better than no coffee
<bigfoot1> sando: i went to "system monitor" and killed a process called mpg123. that did it. but i wish ubuntu would stop pranking me. 8-) 8-)
<Arafangion> sando: Only if you're addicted to the caffiene.
<sando> bigfoot1: lol
<sovin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8950
<robinl1> dooglus: well it's cool, but they have to upgrade it - can't set settings, only via manual editing
<sando> arafangion: so what if i am :p aren't you?
<robinl1> well, Arafangion, i'll just do it, to show you that it's not a joke.
<sovin> brenner: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8950
<robinl1> there it goes.
<Arafangion> sando: I'm addicted to the flavour.
<brenner> sovin: looking
<Arafangion> sando: I can giveup coffee, and I'll barely even get a headache.
<robinl1> well, Arafangion, i did it, lol
<sando> arafangion: yeah, same.  the 'kick' is a mere sideffect
<robinl1> Now enjoy.
<Agent_bob> !offtopic
<ubotu> I guess offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<robinl1> heh :P
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: This is no mere editor war, but I should get some sleep never-the-less.
<brenner> sovin: open up the sources.list file: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
<brenner> *sources.list
<robinl1> Arafangion: well, are you still tired?
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: Rather than thinking about coffee - that can't be healthy ;)
<robinl1> i think he's got me on ignore *sigh&
<Arafangion> robinl1: Yes.
<robinl1> oh, ok
<zebra> veritas@uci:~$ gksudo gdmsetup
<zebra> (gdmsetup:4905)8|8X7: Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<sando> Agent_bob: lol, yes, we should...if you live in America...go Australia!!!! woooooo!  9:40pm here!
<zebra> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0x084a94c0 ***
<zebra> Can someone help me with that
<brenner> sovin: and replace the entire contents with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<sovin> brenner: k
<robinl1> well, at least you are hyperactive now, lol
<robinl1> i'll take it back
<zebra> the window loads for a tiny bit then fails
<Agent_bob> sando ?
<Arafangion> zebra: Try just sudo.
<Arafangion> zebra: In a terminal.
<robinl1> done
<robinl1> bye
<zebra> veritas@uci:~$ sudo gdmsetup
<zebra> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x084992a8 ***
<zebra> Aborted
<zebra> veritas@uci:~$
<ben_underscore> rubadub, shouldn't it be System.out.println(diameter1.getdiameter()) ??
<sando> Agent_bob: Agent_bob?
<ben_underscore> rubadub, also i don't have java installed on this machine so i cannot test it for you...sorry about that
<rubadub> all try it out im really new to this
<jimcooncat> anyone running jabberd could give me an overview what's involved?
<Agent_bob> <sando> Agent_bob: lol, yes, we should...if you live in America...go Australia!!!! woooooo! 9:40pm here!
<brenner> sando: not everywhere :P 10:40 here.
<sovin> brenner: i pasted the contents into the _blank_ *list (/etc/apt/sources) file
<sovin> brenner: it is failing to save however.
<Agent_bob> why is that addressed to me sando
<Arafangion> zebra: I'm too tired to help you I'm sorry, but it might help if you do: sudo apt-get install strace && sudo strace gdmsetup and paste the output to a website.
<ydo> I'm trying to upgrade breezy to dapper, %s/breezy/dapper/ in /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, should I do in some other way? I get Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Arafangion> zebra: Probably only the last two pages.
<brenner> sovin: i made a mistake.  it should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<robinl1> was my bro here?
<brenner> sovin: and you need to use sudo to get permission to write
<ydo> md5sum sounds like someone cracked a server or so?
<sando> Agent_bob: i thought it was somewhat convienient...anyway, you're an Australian as well? Goodo
<sovin> brenner: ah, i see.
<rubadub> yea that was the problem thanks for taking the time to help me
<wizardjames> is there a guide on setting up apache and everything ..everytime i try it fails
<sando> Agent_bob: or is that not the way you do the orange text thing (i'm relatively new to IRC)
<sando> wizardjames: there are HEAPS of guides on howto setup Apache 1 and Apache2
<peej_> wizardjames: thought of changing your nick?
<Agent_bob> irc clients henerally highlight your own nick
<sando> wizardjames: just Google it!
<Agent_bob> sando
<wizardjames> peej_ ?
<Arafangion> sando: Most clients highlight lines that contain their nick. Do'h Agent_bob!
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: You beat me :)
<sovin> brenner: and now a sudo apt-get update yes?
<sando> arafangion: ah ok!
<brenner> sovin: yes, or reload in synaptic
<Agent_bob> one exception is bx  if your nick had _ in it there is no highlighting
<sovin> brenner: synaptic's getting on my bad side. heh, brb with results
<sovin> brenner: viola! everything seems fine now.
<brenner> sovin: nice
<peej_> wizardjames: It takes wheelbarrow-required sized 'nads to label yourself wizard and then ask for help on ubuntu about installing apache.
<intelikey> this feels better...
<sovin> brenner: so to summarize; when I changed my repositories I added false/nonexistant sources to my source.list and synaptic/apt-get couldn't authenticate them, thus giving me errors.
<wizardjames> peej_ ..hmm, thanks for your 2 cents, but i use this nickname for the last 4 years. and its not changin
<tristan> anyone knows how to convert a .avi or .mpg file to an animated gif?
<sovin> brenner: and the fix is to ... update the source.list?
<peej_> wizardjames: sure, that's freedom. I just expect you'll get the piss taken out of you.
<brenner> sovin: yes, you borked it up somehow.  i gave you the "official" list.
<ydo> my APT seems a bit fu now, debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Ng> tristan: ffmpeg or mencoder might be able to do that
<intelikey> tristan vlc might be able to handle that     key word might.
<tristan> ok, i'll take a look at that
<wizardjames> i know alot of things, i just asked if there was a guide that maybe someone used. casue the repos are so outdated.. it hurts, so maybe.. point me the way of a good repoo
<elkbuntu> wizardjames, how are the repos outdated?
<intelikey> me tooo ?
<mesaboogie1> they're hard to read
<wizardjames> elkbuntu i always get apache2 phpmyadmin mysql , php5 .. and it seams like everytime go get something..its like..3-4 versions behind
<intelikey> why are you trying to 'read' them ?
<Yango> wizardjames, behind what?
<wizardjames> the lastest version
<mumbles> lo all
<elkbuntu> wizardjames, ever think that was for your own good?
<Ng> wizardjames: ubuntu don't feed new versions into the repositories of a release
<Ng> just security/critical bug fixes
<peej_> wizardjames: so learn to install from source. Gentoo may be what you want. Ubuntu is a packaged distro, to take the headache away from you.
<tristan> Why is my vlc menu corrupted. In file I only have the quit button but no open etc....
<wizardjames> i was looking at gentoo..
<Yango> wizardjames, there is no need to have always the latest versions... unless you explicitly need some feature not available before...
<jhhdk> hello all
<cavediver> Hi. After installing Dapper my sb live doesn't work. Is this a known issue ?
<peej_> wizardjames : the only thing ubuntu apache will really worry about is security, and getting the nearly-latest out every 6 months. If that is not enough for you, install from source onto ubuntu. Or use gentoo.
<brenner> what language/s are the gnome games written in?
<Ng> probably C mostly
<sando> wizardjames: And anyway, the install of apache2 on ANY linux distro, source or package, really is quite simple (Source - "./configure; make; make install" BINARY: apt-get apache2 :: emerge apache2 :: yum apache2 :: swup apache2)
<intelikey> c++ c perl .... you name it..
<wizardjames> apache is easy..
<Yango> sando, swup?
<wizardjames> its geting php and mysql to work all in 1 with apache
<brenner> Ng, intelikey : using gtk as the gui?
<peej_> wizardjames : argh. your name really makes me wince!
<Ng> wizardjames: the apache, php and mysql packages in breezy work fine for me
<sando> yango: Software Update (it's on some distro...possibly SLAX or slackware...can't remember)
<Ng> brenner: yep
<squid0> hi
<intelikey> sando don't forget urpmi apache
<brenner> i'd like to try writing some games, but don't know much about interfaces
<squid0> when will kde 3.5 be available via ubuntu repos?
<sando> intelikey: oh yeah, forgot that lol
<Yango> intelikey, and let us not forget yast
<Ng> !tell squid0 about kde3.5
<intelikey> hehhe actually one of my favorites,  er  urpmi is.
<wizardjames> aw well..i will just get gentoo... peej_ learn to keep your 2cents to your self..it really pisses some people off
<corvus_> hello there!
<sando> brenner: you may want to try the LinuxQuestion.Org programming forum.  They'll tell you heaps about the Linux IDEs (KDevelop, Eclipse, etc.)
<Arafangion> How do I use an external monitor on my laptop?
<Arafangion> (How do I switch the display?)
<squid0> Ng: thanks
<Exxcaliber> Arafangion, Doesn't FN+ something work?
<jimcooncat> Arafangion:  On my gf's dell laptop there's a keyboard combination to press
<squid0> !tell squid0 about kde3.5.1
<sando> Arafangion: You'll be looking into X Dualview stuff.  It's somewhat hardware dependant, i think as well)
<intelikey> araf mine has a button ....   :)
<Arafangion> Exxcaliber: It doesn't :(
<corvus_> hoi henk
<elkbuntu> !tell peej_ about conduct
<Arafangion> Exxcaliber: I've got the key on the keyboard, but it doesn't do anything.
<Yango> Arafangion, nothing at all?
<Arafangion> Yango: It'd likely regester a scancode...
<Exxcaliber> Arafangion, what model is your laptop?
<henk> hoi corvus_
<Arafangion> Exxcaliber: Asus v6v.
<Exxcaliber> Arafangion, there are some kernel modules out there which will make certain laptops cooperate :)
<Yango> Arafangion, weird, the problems i've had with displays make the external monitor to display crap, not to display nothing at all
<corvus_> ik ben voor de eerste x gebruik aan het maken van xchat IRC
<Arafangion> Yango: Well, I get *no change*
<Exxcaliber> Arafangi1n, okay.. i have heard of a kernel module for dell computers which will enable the FN+ buttons.. maybe theres something like that for asus?
<Arafangion> It's as if the scancode does not do anything.
<Arafangion> Exxcaliber: Some of the FN keys work, others apparently don't.
<Yango> Arafangion, well, in any case, the troubles I've had I have solved by installing proper video/keyboard drivers. Use lspci and friends to find out what you need
<ydo> come on, please answer me...
<jhhdk> when trying to install eclipse-jdt with synaptic i get Depends: eclipse-jdt-common but is not going to be installed, tried to change my sources.list to no avail. Any suggestions?
<Arafangion> Yango: I'm using ATI cards.
<Arafangion> Yango: Actually, it's an ATI graphics card.
<gao_xing> hi
<intelikey> oooh youch
<corvus_> can anyone tell me (a newbie), how to get better 3D-acceleration? I tried penguin-racer but it doesn't work smooth...way too slow
<peej_> elkbuntu: tsk. He was far too sensitive. I gave him good, honest advice that would help him.
<brenner> corvus_: what card?
<sando> Arafangion: Just found this for Gentoo, might help for ubuntu though - http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<corvus_> vgacard on-board (shared) Via/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP
<Arafangion> THanks sando
<corvus_> (AMD Sempron64 2800+
<sando> Arafangion: np :)
<elkbuntu> peej_ it was hardly a respectful way of doing it. he indicated himself that the wizard reference in his name was nothing to do with this. you havent gone off at me for playing pun on the name ubuntu, when i certainly dont know all about it
<Arafangion> sando: Hmm, looks like I can't use that.
<Arafangion> Hmm, then again, I might.
<ydo> can I backup and restore my package selection database, it feels broken.. :(
<sando> corvus_: You're current video card probably doesn't support 3D acceleration, or if it does, it's basic.  Normally onboard video cards aren't very good when i comes to 3D games and such
<intelikey> ydo why are you handeling it to see how it feels ?
<corvus_> hmmmm...on windows it works very well...
<intelikey> but yes you can use tar to back it up ydo
<graveson> anyone out there can recommed good backup distribution for ubuntu breezy
<corvus_> maybe i will put in my old Nvidia RIVA TNTPro pci-card...(32MB)
<ydo> intelikey: as I said above I tried to upgrade to dapper, but everything got fucked up
<sando> Arafangion: it might be different with a laptop, but esentially, to X.Org, you're still a computer with standard /dev inputs and outputs ,cept for maybe power management
<brenner> sando: thanks, i know about IDEs, but what i meant was i've only used OpenGL to render "interfaces".  i'm wondering what they use.
<peej_> elkbuntu: your point is taken. I will try to be less acerbic with nicks that make me wince in future.
<ydo> intelikey: what files do I need to tar?
<elkbuntu> peej_, thankyou
<Arafangion> sando: And in the sense that it's far more dynamic.
<corvus_> i have to say that on my other pc with the NVidia card...it also didn't work
<asdffasf> too many video packets error in mplayer - picture is not good
<asdffasf> what to do?
<corvus_> it was an oldie...500mhz Piii
<ydo> do I really need to pay somebody to atleast talk to me?
<ydo> *sigh*
<sando> corvus_: If it works well in Windows, then it's most likely driver issues in ubuntu \ linux kernel that aren't there or aren't working.  You could recompile the Kernel however, that may be more effort than it's worth.  Probablky you're best bet is a lspci and a modprobe statement.  What the options and keywords for those commands should be,i can't say
<brenner> corvus_: what make is that?
<intelikey> ydo tar -cjvf back_apt.tar.bz2 /etc/apt /var/cache/apt  /var/lib/apt
<ydo> intelikey: ok, and then? how do I repair my apt?
<corvus_> or i will have 2 buy a new VGA-card wich is supported...
<sando> brenner: I couldn't tell you actually, not really much of a coder myself, really
<Arafangion> sando: Wow, that was *simple*
<graveson> anyone out there can recommed good backup distribution for ubuntu breezy
<Arafangion> sando: sudo aticonfig --dtop=clone
<sando> arafangion: yep, i'd say they are a fair bit more dynamic, especially in the hotswappability arena....lol
<intelikey> fix your /etc/apt/sources.list   use  /msg ubotu repos    for info on that.    then sudo apt-get update
<corvus_> i really dont care about games and such...but i just tried it out and was a little dissapointed...its a new pc...
<jimcooncat> graveson: what's a backup distro?
<jhhdk> synaptic: "Depends: xyz but is not going to be installed." what does it mean, how can i fix?
<intelikey> ydo ^
<ydo> intelikey: eh.. you want me to tar gigs of .debs?
<jimcooncat> something to use instead of breezy?
<graveson> jimcooncat : good backup software
<peej_> Arafangion: atitvout for tv out btw (if supported)
<ydo> intelikey: please READ before telling me.
<sando> arafangion: yep, that seems quite simple indeed....did you get that from the website?
<intelikey> there should'nt be debs in there...    your cache isn't clean cause it failed the install....
<jimcooncat> graveson: I use unison. But are you backing up windows boxes too?
<asdffasf> bad pictue in mplayer, what to do?
<intelikey> ydo tar -cjvf back_apt.tar.bz2 /etc/apt/*.bin /var/cache/apt  /var/lib/apt
<Kube> ubotu repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<graveson> yes , a windows pc as well
<intelikey> ydo that will skip the debs
<jimcooncat> graveson: check out bakula
<Arafangion> sando: Just about.
<peej_> asdffasf : specs of your machine? what kind of bad output?
<Arafangion> sando: Not explicitly.
<sando> corvus_:yep, i'd say drivers.  especially if it's a newer card...like, don't expect tovarlds to get the ATi x1900 series working in the kernel already, the x800 barely works
<ydo> intelikey: the debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives....
<Kube> ubotu tell Kube about repos
<intelikey> ydo tar -cjvf back_apt.tar.bz2 /etc/apt/*.bin /var/cache/apt  /var/lib/apt
<asdffasf> too many video packets error, amd athlon barton
<graveson> jimcooncat: thnx
<intelikey> oh hehhhe yeah  i did mess that up
<sando> arafangion: glad i could help, if i did :)
<corvus_> hmmm okay...
<intelikey> ydo tar -cjvf back_apt.tar.bz2 /etc/apt/ /var/cache/apt/*.bin  /var/lib/apt
<intelikey> there ydo
<peej_> asdffasf : is your monitor really ancient?
<intelikey> good call
<asdffasf> no
<corvus_> well i'll be saving money for a new vga-card wich is supported
<peej_> asdffasf : does mplayer work for other porn^H^H^H^Hvideo files?
<sando> corvus_: in the mean time, check LinuxQuestions.Org to see if anyone's had anyluck with your graphics card\chipset
<jhhdk> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ydo> intelikey: ok now, how about this error: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<asdffasf> yes
<peej_> asdffasf : probably a codec problem then. Or drm.
<ydo> intelikey: which I get every time I try to do apt-get -f install, on the xserver-common package
<Sythen> Hello
<Arafangion> Hmm, xinerama is wierd.
* Arafangion switches back to cloned mode.
<tafsen> How do I upload a entire folder with NcFTP?
<ydo> intelikey: actually APT tried to do it on the xserver-common package, I'm just trying to repair my broken dapper upgrade
<intelikey> ydo either close the app that is using it   or  if it's a false report remove the lock file.
<asdffasf> any other dvd player
<corvus_> @ Sando: thnx! I am not frustrated or such but wanted to find out if there was a easy sollution wich i overlooked...I'll check linuxQuestion.org in the mean time
<ydo> intelikey: there is no app using it, lsof tells me that, fuser tells me same
<sando> well, my ubuntu server disc is downloaded!  seeding in progress!
<ydo> intelikey: which is the lock-file?
<sando> arafangion: yeah, that'd be the next thing to play with.....xinerama
<peej_> asdffasf : what kind of garbled output are you getting?
<sando> corvus_: anytime mate :)
<hade> how do i download an entire directory and subdirectories etc using the ftp command?
<peej_> asdffasf : snow? hiccups?
<intelikey> ydo ls -Ra /var/lock   should find it.   if not look in /var/cache
<asdffasf> like puzzlez
<peej_> hade: mget * for multiple gets
<hade> ok thanks
<sando> gah!!! not Tiscali!!!
<asdffasf> problem solved, thank you.
<ydo> intelikey: no
<peej_> hade: see http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/346 if you are interested in automating ftp and mild programming.
<peej_> asdffasf : what was it, do you reckon?
<intelikey> ydo no debconf anywhere in lock hmmmm ?
<asdffasf> right click, open disk!
<Arafangion> sando: Now, all that needs to be done is to allow the changes to be realised without restarting xorg - possible?
<asdffasf> :)
<sando> arafangion: hmmm, i dunno, maybe there's an option for startup options in X.Org's config file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)  Otherwise, drop it in one of the startup runlevels or rc.sysinit or something
<braros_> ciao
<purpleidea> i'm looking for anyone who could give me some advice on how to get an smp-kernel working with a new intel duo core 2.0ghz, on an inspiron 9400. have tried the basics.
<C-O-L-T> for playing dvd you need w32codecs that's right
<C-O-L-T> ?
<brenner> no
<brenner> ubotu: tell C-O-L-T about dvd
<ydo> intelikey: who should I talk to now?
<corvus_> ogle works very fine with dvd's
<Kube> Help please, ubuntu does not load the desktop, or um I think that Gnome doesn't boot. I can only see the Login Screen after my box is rebooted, and after I log in, I can only see and move the mouse, Nothing else. Any Ideas? Please Help!!
<brenner> corvus_: gtk1 though isn't it?
<bigfoot1> i have flash, but how come www.throughthefiremovie.com says i need to get flash 8?
<corvus_> only not al dvd's will run...in my intire dvd collection there is 1 that will not play
<corvus_> yups
<intelikey> ydo i was looking for where that lock file might be,   just ask if anyone knows where the debconf lockfile might be hiding.
<C-O-L-T> where to get w32codecs
<yanimax> can someone teach me how to make my first java program in ubuntu ?
<peej_> Kube: live cd or installed system?
<brenner> corvus_: and resizeing the screen doesn't resize the video .. at least for me
<Kube> peej_, same with both.
<intelikey> anyone knows where the debconf lockfile might be hiding.
<brenner> ubotu: tell C-O-L-T about restricted
<Ogre----> Hi!
<purpleidea> yanimax: i would suggest googleing for java tutorials. if you really can't find any i'll google one for you.
<peej_> Kube: suddenly happened on your system, or is this a new install?
<Fub> how can I enable Chinese characters on a cdrom drive?
<Ogre----> do you know menga low?
<Kube> peej_ this is a new installed, tried it with 3 different cds ..
<Ogre----> law?
<corvus_> hmmm...
<ydo> intelikey: nobodys listening...
<Kube> peej_ on my older system it was working fine. and By the way, after I rebooted, my Mercury LCD TFT 17" Screen showed "No Support"
<Ogre----> are there anyone italian here?
<purpleidea> i'm looking for anyone who could give me some advice on how to get an smp-kernel working with a new intel duo core 2.0ghz, on an inspiron 9400. have tried the basics.
<Kube> that can be removed, but I just thought it's good to point it out
<ydo> intelikey: as I said above I tried to upgrade to dapper, but everything got fucked up, /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked, lsof and fuser tells me its not, google says its a flock(), but where is the process?
<peej_> Kube: ok, have you gone through the f2, f3 f4 etc screens during the boot ? Just before you press the first enter?
<C-O-L-T> brenner: thanks for everything
<ydo> intelikey: oops that was meant for everybody
<Kube> peej_ even though with the 64bit version it didn't show.
<ydo> As I said above I tried to upgrade to dapper, but everything got fucked up, /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked, lsof and fuser tells me its not, google says its a flock(), but where is the process?
<brenner> C-O-L-T: sure
<instabin> apt-get wont let me install wine and winestuptk at the stame time
<peej_> Kube: go through the tips, disable likely options (acpi and all that) and it is less likely to hiccup.
<peej_> instabin : mebbe they're mutually exclusive?
<brenner> instabin: you can't.  if you think about it, it's smart.  it avoids borking your system
<instabin> ?
<corvus_> hmmm...brenner...i just found out that i have the same problem
<thechitowncubs> XGL is amazing
<instabin> how would that bork your system
<peej_> instabin: borking is kewlspeak for breaking. You too can learn to speek leet!
<corvus_> in my older Piii pc it was flawless...no on my new pc it **##**
<sando> brenner: i thought it might have been GTK
<Kube> peej_, I didn't get it..
<instabin> Im trying to get dvdshirnk install but i cant get wine working
<peej_> Kube: get what?
<Kube> where can I disable those options ? ;/
<xored> someone got a good iptables howto ?
<corvus_> i've installed GTK+ (2etc
<brenner> instabin: you're talking about trying to do 2 apt-get installs at the same time right?
<instabin> yes
<instabin> i also trye it sepreate
<klamke> join #linux-ha
<bintut> anyone here running ubuntu-5.10 on amd64?
<sando> xored: check the Linux Documentation project website (http://www.tldp.org/) they're bound to have one (in fact I know that they do) and heaps of other FAWs and howtos
<instabin> but everytime i install one it wants to remove the other
<peej_> Kube: when it boots, just before it  asks you to press enter to boot into ubuntu. If you read the screen, it says you can get more info about boot options etc by hitting the f2, f3 key etc.
<corvus_> yes i am running on ubuntu 5.10AMD64
<ydo> As I said above I tried to upgrade to dapper, but everything got fucked up, /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked, lsof and fuser tells me its not, google says its a flock(), but where is the process? Please answer in /msg
<sando> *FAQs
<xored> sando: what could be wrong on this iptable rule : http://channels.debian.net/paste/1878 . I still cannot reach the 901 from the inner 192....25 ip
<Kube> ok thanks
<brosioz> i've xmodmap installed
<peej_> xored: 901?
<brosioz> but i don't have nothing
<instabin> any ideas on the dvd shrink / wime
<brosioz> in /usr/share/xmodmap
<brosioz> anyone could help ?
<xored> peej_: port 901
<bigfoot1> i have flash, but how come www.throughthefiremovie.com says i need to get flash 8?
<corvus_> Bintut? I am running on Ubuntu 5.10 AMD64
<sando> xored: Also, i'm attempting some iptables stuff soon to replace my smoothwall router, so yeah, i can help a bit as well
<sando> xored: i'll check that paste
<bintut> anyone here running ubuntu-5.10 on amd64? can anyone here give me the dependency packages of kernel-package?  my ubuntu-5.10 box is not connected to the internet and i want to download them here using windows..
<xored> sando: iam running a linux box as a router. On this router are some other deamons running which i want to cover from the internet and only let be accessable from the inner LAN to specific IPS
<bintut> corvus_: can you help me?
<brenner> bigfoot1: what version is your current flash?
<corvus_> Iwith waht?
<sovin> question: how can I execute an .exe file in terminal?
<corvus_> with what
<purpleidea> sovin: use wine
<brenner> sovin: what is it?
<sovin> purpleidea: I have it installed, wine that is
<purpleidea> sovin: type wine file.exe
<sovin> brenner: I'm trying to install SAK_SETUP0830.exe, a game client.. oh
<sovin> purpleidea: thank you.
<purpleidea> sovin: welcome
<bigfoot1> brenner: how do i know what's my flash version?
<brenner> bigfoot1: how'd you install it? :-/
<intelikey> ydo if the lock file is not in /var i have no clue.   maybe a scan of the whole dir   ls -AR /var | grep -ie debconf     ?
<peej_> xored: other services run ok (other ports? ) ? checked tcp wrappers? ping ok?
<corvus_> @Bintut what is you problem?
<bintut> corvus_: can you give me the dependency packages of the kernel-package?  my ubuntu-5.10 box is not connected to the internet and i want to download them here using windows..
<sando> xored: hang on, i'll phone a friend on MSN, i'm not great at iptables syntax...i'm about as good as you are...however,is this service TCP or UDP or something else?  because i think you'll need to be explict in the allowed protocols, unlesss you want to do a "allow all protocols" type rule, if one exists
<peej_> xored : iptables -L full list ok?
<EloraKun> I'm afraid I've done something quite wrong, and would like to know if there's anyway to revert it. In ubuntu, I run the command 'grub-install /dev/hda1' by mistake, and now my /dev/hda1 partition, which is XP's NTFS filesystem is not bootable from my old grub loader, issuing a 'unknown file system 0x07' -or something very similar-. Is there some way to return my entry to it's old status?
<bintut> corvus_: i'll download them one by one through a web browser on this windows box.
<peej_> xored, sando: O'reilly's nutshell iptables pocket reference guide is my friend on these things. Don't have it here on me today though.
<purpleidea> elorakun: paste your /etc/fstab on the pastebin
<bigfoot1> brenner: i don't remember
<xored> peej_: ok
<bintut> corvus_: i'm new to ubuntu and to the debian system.  but i know that the make-kpkg needs the kernel-package which i don't have here. i want to build the latest kernel on my ubuntu-5.10 system
<peej_> EloraKun: knoppix and testdisk *may* help here. boot from knoppix cd, run testdisk, see what it things. Other rescue tools are worth a go too.
<sovin> haha, that was my problem all along
* sovin wasn't letting unzip SAK.exe unzip all the way.
<sovin> silly me ><
<sando> xored: nah, no peej_ as you are talking to him, would be your best bet
<corvus_> cant you do a netinstall?
<bintut> corvus_: i'm not connected to the internet..  isn't it the result of "apt-cache show kernel-package"?
<bigfoot1> guys, how do i know what version my flash is?
<EloraKun> peej_: I'll give it a try...
<brenner> bigfoot1: about:plugins
<xored> peej_: http://channels.debian.net/paste/paste
<brenner> in the url bar
<EloraKun> purpleidea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8953
<instabin> some one help with a wine error http://pastebin.com/564267
<nathanj> sando: geexbox is only 6MB?!?!?!
<seicherlbob> hi there! is there an easy way to keep a local folder syncronized to a samba-share (on my laptop to sync my home on the fileserver)?
<xored> peej_: before i got a ACCEPT to all ( input, foward, output)
<Sythen> Hey, can someone help me with configuring X?
<bigfoot1> brenner: i use opera, so that doesn't help much
<brenner> i guess not :)
<purpleidea> seiherlbob: look into rsync maybe? "man rsync"
<corvus_> i installed with a netinstall...
<bigfoot1> brenner: but there's good news. in firefox, it is     File name: libflashplayer.so     Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25
<sando> nathanj: could well be, ho't sound quite right, unless it's an APP for a TOBE linux media centre pc.  You might also want to look into MythTV (Google It)
<yanimax> purpleide: actually, I've googled one there http://www.javacoffeebreak.com/java101/java101.html, it looked very simple but it didn't work for me, I first compiled the code with "javac myfirstjavaprog.java" and then execute the program "java myfirstjavaprog", but it returns the following error message : 'Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: myfirstprog'
<sando> nathanj *not
<instabin> Can i get some help with winehttp://pastebin.com/564267
<purpleidea> elorakun: ps i forgot also post: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sythen> Ugh, my computer isn't starting up now.. it is staying at *Checking battery state... sheduler.....ystemerface daemon...
<brenner> bigfoot1: i have the same version.  i couldn't access the site either.  maybe the resolution is to get flash 8 as it says?
<peej_> xored: hey, I don't know iptables syntax. I just look up stuff in the nutshell book. Sorry.
<sando> Sythen: what do you need help with in terms of configuring X
<bigfoot1> people, how do i get flash 8 for ubuntu?
<GTX> Seveas,  I cannot play any games without currupted sound and its really annoying I dont know whats up with it, should I buy a new sound card or?
<sando> xored: you're best bet is the iptables\ipchains HHOWTO on The Linux Documentstation project
<Sythen> Well, I installed xubuntu-desktop, and when I started xfce, X was messed up, with lines going down the screen.. I couldn't kill X, so I restarted the computer
<purpleidea> bigfoot1: check macromedia.com i'll get you a link hold on
<intelikey> tldp.org
<sando> intelikey: thx...i'm getting tired now :(
<GTX> I cannot play any games without currupted sound and its really annoying I dont know whats up with it, should I buy a new sound card or?
<GTX> and yideas
<sando> Sythen: it's most likely the install of XFCE has botched your Horz. Sync
<GTX> any ideas*
<peej_> Sythen: to kill x you can ctrl backspace. To drop to console, ctrl-alt-f1  or f2 etc
<intelikey> sando i already did.
<EloraKun> purpleidea: I've commented out the unimportant stuff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8955
<purpleidea> bigfoot1: actually sorry, i can't get you a direct link right now, i'm out of bandwidth (just check the site they have get flash player, and versions for linux)
<corvus_> bintut do you mean the binary-amd64?
<sando> Sythen: it's most likely the install of XFCE has botched your Horz. Sync
<Sythen> which means ....?
<bintut> can anyone here do the command "apt-cache show kernel-package" on their ubuntu-5.10 amd64?  please, i need your help.  please post it at http://pastebin.com/ or pmsg it to me. thank you in advance..
<elkbuntu> Sythen, was this in dapper you tried xubuntu-desktop?
<vix> Hi, in Kde, no see icons in the aplication Evolution.
<gsuveg> bzr usable with eclipse ?
<intelikey> Sythen sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sythen> no not dapper, it is in breezy
<GTX> Can someone hear help me with sound?
<sando> Sythen: Sythen: it's most likely the install of XFCE has botched your Horz. Sync and Vert. Sync Refresh rates, and possible the resolution your graphics card can handle and or monitor.  Basically 3 things: Refresh rate, Resolution and maaaaybe colour depth
<GTX> here*
<peej_> sythens: means you can fix by editing the horz sync in /etc/X11/.... dunno exactly where
<jhhdk> apologies for repeating question "synaptic: "Depends: xyz but is not going to be installed." what does it mean, how can i fix?" wasn't sure anyone noticed.
<bintut> corvus_: i just need to know the dependency packages of the kernel-package in ubuntu-5.10 amd64
<elkbuntu> Sythen, well try asking in #xubuntu
<Sythen> intelikey, i did that, but it said at the end it had overwritten a possibly customized config, that it made a backup
<peej_> jhhdk: so you tried installing xyz separately?
<Sythen> elkbuntu, i did
<elkbuntu> Sythen, they all asleep?
<Sythen> i was told to ask here
<sando> peej_ \ sythen: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<instabin> need some help with wine http://pastebin.com/564267
<elkbuntu> Sythen, o.O
<GTX> I cannot play any games without currupted sound and its really annoying I dont know whats up with it, should I buy a new sound card or?
<intelikey> Sythen using any special drivers ?  nvidia   ati  ?
<nathanj> sando: yeah myth tv looks good
<bigfoot1> purpleidea: flash 8 is doesn't seem to be available for linux, yet, according to the site.
<LoRd-Phr3x> Hi, is anyone else having problems with updating Dapper Drake 6.04?
<Sythen> well i am using a generic intel gfx card
<xsquared> hi, is there a program that sits in the notification area of gnome that shows the status of a wireless link?
<peej_> Sythen : kewl, so you have a back up config to fix things. Look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf at xorg.conf and similar file with maybe a ~ extension.
<nathanj> sando: i might dual boot it with windows as the box comes with its own software (wibndows only )
<elkbuntu> LoRd-Phr3x, in what way?
<LoRd-Phr3x> or know where i can get the new repositores?
<Sythen> peej_, i never got it to work, nothing would  be changed
<bintut> can anyone here do the command "apt-cache show kernel-package" on their ubuntu-5.10 amd64?  please, i need your help.  please post it at http://pastebin.com/ or pmsg it to me. thank you in advance..
<MrRio> how do i make java apps looks like gtk ones?
<LoRd-Phr3x> i'm getting 404's on the archive links
<purpleidea> bigfoot1: is it available for windows?
<intelikey> then if you had not done some special tweeking it should not have been a custom config.
<seicherlbob> Is there an easy way to keep a local folder syncronized to a samba-share (on my laptop to sync my home on the fileserver)?
<intelikey> Sythen  ^
<bigfoot1> purpleidea: yes
<Joan> where could get some info on how to format my HDD to fat32, I want the files in the partition to be accesible for Windows xp
<intelikey> so Sythen did the reconfigure fix it or do you need to change the monitor section again ?
<corvus_> linux-image-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic ?
<Sythen> i did the reconfigure earlier, then i restarted the comp
<peej_> Sythen: hey, I gotta go. But technique for fixing the sync (most likely culprit) is to lspci to see what card you have, then google for what other ubuntu linux people have done to have that card work to the conf file. Apply the fix (usually change in numbers) and watch it work.
<elkbuntu> LoRd-Phr3x, i'm having no trouble with my repos. did you only just upgrade?
<intelikey> Joan sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hd?#
<xsquared> zomg
<LoRd-Phr3x> yeah i just installed it then, downloaded 6.04 earlier
<xsquared> i love netapplet
<bintut> corvus_: "apt-cache show kernel-package" please on your console. thanks
<Joan> that\s all_
<xsquared> I LOVE YOU UBUNTU
<elkbuntu> LoRd-Phr3x, hold a sec, i'll pastebin my repo list
<LoRd-Phr3x> cool thanks
<purpleidea> bigfoot: sorry then you'll have to wait, although likely the actual file will still play on a 7.x flash plugin, there might be javascript checking for if you have v.8 but irregardless if it stops you it might still play.
<intelikey> joan but you do know that linux can not live in vfat file system don't you ?
<irvin> bintut: have you looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/kernel-package
<purpleidea> elorakun: haven't forgotten just a little bogged down thanks for patience
<Joan> yes true, but I just need a part of the HDD
<irvin> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: (A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.), section misc, is optional. Version: 9.001ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 352 kB, Installed size: 1316 kB
<sando> MrRio: generally Java's interface is quite backwards, and making it look anything like cute n' cuddely XP or GTK is probably a no go....although, then again, limewire did it, however, i fear that;s a combination of stuff...i don't know
<intelikey> yeah to format use mkfs.vfat   to partition cfdisk  joan
<corvus_> Depends: perl, dpkg (>= 1.4), dpkg-dev (>= 1.4.0.9), gcc | c-compiler, make
<corvus_> Recommends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, bzip2
<Joan> ok, thks
<purpleidea> elorakun: i can only open a certain # of connections, so in 5 min when a download finished it should work sorry
<sando> nathanj: goodo....dual boot with windows?  eeek!  I'm pretty sure that there's a howto on the net somewhere for making a Linux HTPC....you may want to look for it
<Joan> and for fat32 theres a command in cfdisk_
<Joan> ?
<Sythen> Hey, I just did lspci, but what do i google for to get the settings for my video card?
<brenner> Sythen: what's the problem?
<sando> * Sando is leaving due to tiredness :(  Hope i helped you out all heaps :)
<intelikey> cfdisk will make the partition yes.... but you will need to "format"  or make the filesystem on that partition,   and there will be a notice about a man page for you to read joan
<Joan> ok
<Joan> thx intelikey, gotta go now
<LoRd-Phr3x> brb
<intelikey> k
<elkbuntu> LoRd-Phr3x, http://pastebin.com/564283
<corvus_> bintut i have to go!
<Sythen> brenner, well i tried installing xubuntu, X is messed up, it just has lines down the screen when started, so i restarted the comp, and someone else told me to lspci to see what card i have, then google for what other people have done, but i dont know what to google for
<corvus_> Package: kernel-package
<corvus_> Priority: optional
<corvus_> Section: misc
<corvus_> Installed-Size: 1316
<corvus_> Maintainer: Manoj Srivastava <srivasta@debian.org>
<corvus_> Architecture: all
<corvus_> Version: 9.001ubuntu5
<corvus_> Depends: perl, dpkg (>= 1.4), dpkg-dev (>= 1.4.0.9), gcc | c-compiler, make
<corvus_> Recommends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, bzip2
<corvus_> Suggests: kernel-source, libdb3-dev, libncurses-dev, docbook-utils
<corvus_> Filename: pool/main/k/kernel-package/kernel-package_9.001ubuntu5_all.deb
<intelikey> nice flood
<Yagisan> corvus_: use a pastebin - don't paste here
<jhhdk> from what i can see, it seems like eclipse-jdt package is broken, can anyone confirm?
<corvus_> sorry
<brenner> Sythen: what card do you have?
<Sythen> some intel ting
<corvus_> it's my first time...on Xchat IRC
<Sythen> thing*
<brenner> Sythen: lspci | grep vga
<bach2> ola
<bach2> ola
<Sythen> brenner, that outputs nothing
<brenner> sorry: lspci | grep VGA
<Sythen> yeah i just got that
* brenner should be used to case-sensitivity by nowo
* elkbuntu spanks brenner
<seicherlbob> anybody knows the package synctree?
<intelikey> Sythen maybe enable vesa in the  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'   and be sure you DO NOT select the simplest monitor configuration.  use the middle one if in doubt.
<purpleidea> man synctree
<Sythen> intelikey, i did enable vesa, its been enabled the whole time
<purpleidea> seicherlbob: you have to do some looking on your own :D
<seicherlbob> purpleidea: well. sorry, but google was no big help and i'd like to ask here first, before installing something i dont know.
<intelikey> Sythen ok disable it then....   i'm not hard to ge along with.      the idea is if one configuration isn't working try another.
<Sythen> But what else do i use?
<intelikey> ah xorg ?
* intelikey thought that was a no brainer
<purpleidea> seicherlbob: no worries, i'm just offering the suggestion, b/c otherwise you might have harder times doing harder things when you are at the top of your game. google has man files that you can find
<seicherlbob> just wanted to know, if i can use synctree for syncing between laptop and fileserver-home, so i can work when i'm not at home.
<kenas> hi
<LoRd-Phr3x> thanks elkbuntu :)
<Steil> hey
<Steil> live hot horny sex for only $3.95 per minute, all major credit cards accepted.
<LoRd-Phr3x> bbs, need to sort something out
<kenas> does anyone knows how to configure a network printer ?
<kenas> can anyone help me on PVT
<tbone> hello all i have a litle problem. how i can install an ftp server: apt-get install ftp ????
<tbone> thx
<elkbuntu> LoRd-Phr3x, if they dont work, it'll probably be because of something out of your control
<Steil> $3.95 isn't that much money boys. First 5 minutes free. Very discrete, your lady friend will never find out.
<intelikey> kenas pvt ?   as in privet pm /mgs ?   no.   ask in here so anyone that knows can answer.
<xsquared> tbone, sudo apt-get install ftpd
<elkbuntu> eww ugly bot
<tbone> ok thx i will try this now
<elkbuntu> !op
<ubotu> elkbuntu: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<elkbuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Steil> What about you elkbuntu? Would you like a  go
<Steil> oh shit
<Steil> no
<Steil> i was just kidding
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Steil> oh my god
<Steil> I'm sorry
<Steil> I'm just a bit intoxicated
<elkbuntu> woohoo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S010600904b5bb782.ca.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
<kenas> i am trying to access a network printer wich is connected to a Windows network... with no success at all
* elkbuntu worships seveas
<Yagisan> heh - that was amusing
<GTX> I cannot play any games without currupted sound and its really annoying I dont know whats up with it, should I buy a new sound card or?
<xsquared> tbone, next time you want to find something, try sudo apt-cache search <search term>
* Yagisan waves at Seveas
<kenas> i think i have SMB installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<kenas> "Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<kenas> can someone help me pls ?
<xsquared> kenas, that means you didn't provide the right username/password
<_mindspin> kenas does the account exist on the samba machine?
<tbone> xsquared: thx for your help but i became an error that the file /etc/inetd.conf ist not there i have check witht the root user and the file is realy not there.
<Yagisan> kenas: did you use the right username/password ? (case sensitive)
<kenas> the server whr i am trying to connect has no login or password
<_mindspin> is it win or linux, your server?
<kenas> how can i check my samba account
<kenas> ?
<tbone> kenas: will you check if your service leaving?
<kenas> and my netwrok is not properly done..
<kenas> i can connect sometimes..
<kenas> and others i cant access the network
<kenas> :S
<tbone> have you any firewalls in your network?
<tbone> i think that hears strange that you can not reach the samba sometimes
<kenas> on this client..
<kenas> but not on the server
<tbone> ok
<kenas> i know its strange..
<kenas> can someone help me to configure my network properly ?
<kenas> lets start from there.. then !
<tbone> check when you conenct to your samba server if the command smbstatus see your connection
<tbone> i think ping is running ?
<tbone> its the same client sure?
<kenas> kenas@kenas:~$ smbstatus
<kenas> Global parameter workgroup found in service section!
<kenas> Global parameter netbios name found in service section!
<kenas> Samba version 3.0.14a-Ubuntu
<kenas> PID     Username      Group         Machine
<kenas> -------------------------------------------------------------------
<kenas> Service      pid     machine       Connected at
<kenas> -------------------------------------------------------
<kenas> No locked files
<kenas> kenas@kenas:~$
<tbone> how you connect the smb session? mount .... or smbmount....?
<tbone> mount -t smbfs //ip/share /mntpoint -o username=[username] 
<Seveas> kenas, NEVER paste in here...
<kenas> sorry
<elkbuntu> seveas ubotu informed him by pm
<tbone> yes sure but send not your passwort i will see the command
<xsquared> tbone, u still here?
<xsquared> tbone, do you have the inet superserver installed?
<tbone> yes
<tbone> but sorry i came later beacause i have now a meeting
<tbone> cu later
<xsquared> bye
<tbone> bye and thx
<xsquared> np
<rysiek> hi there guys
<rysiek> need some guru help: I have a user A, and a file ~A/script.sh
<rysiek> I want user B to be able to execute file ~A/script.sh *as* the user A
<purpleide1> elorakun: still there?
<rysiek> (the script modifies some files, for which I do not want to give group or other access)
<k31th> Guys, i mounted a 200gig usb2 drive. I formatted the drive with ext3 and mounted it by doing 'mount /dev/sda1 /media/backup' however normal users cannot read write to the drive
<k31th> wat do i need to do?
<rysiek> anybody?
<soundray> rysiek, is this supposed to work without A having B's password?
<k31th> rysiek: sudo to that user ?
<soundray> k31th, chmod the mountpoint?
<k31th> soundray: wtf
<soundray> rysiek, a clean solution that doesn't give A unlimited rights to act as B is using ssh. You can enable that specific script to be run by any user who authenticates with a purpose-made key.
<hade> is there a way to download entire directories and sub-directories using the ftp command?
<soundray> k31th, what does wtf stand for?
<xsquared> soundray, what the fuck
<Alth> Holy shit that's a lot of people.
<soundray> Alth, don't worry, they're not talking all at once right now.
<xsquared> Alth, we are all clones
* Alth grins
<Alth> Indeed.
<mqueiros> hade: using ftp, i don't know... but you can use wget -m
<rysiek> soundray: sorry for silence
<rysiek> nope, no ssh, no passwords/sudo here
<rysiek> actually, the script is supposed to run on CVS commitinfo
<rysiek> so no interactivity possible
<rysiek> I thought I can do it with sticky bits somehow, but I haven't succeeded yet
* Alth should probably install Ubuntu >.>
<ydo> argh.. now that I've upgraded from breezy to dapper my X using NVIDIAs driver does not work :P anyone knows why?
<soundray> rysiek, with sticky bits A can run B's script, but not *as* B, afaik.
<rysiek> soundray: A can always run B scripts when chmod o+x is set
<rysiek> on them
<soundray> rysiek, you can modify the script to wait for a string to appear on a named pipe that A has write access to.
<rysiek> but look at the passwd command - it has sticky bits set
<Effi> hi
<rysiek> and though it modifies files that only root has write access to
<rysiek> it can be run as any user
<rysiek> sooo...
<rysiek> ...this user runs passwd *as* root
<rysiek> without sudoing
<rysiek> named pipes, ssh-keys and so on
<soundray> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<rysiek> aye, I'll try to remember that :)
<Effi> I have the following problem: I have an American keyboard but when  I choose the American layout in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard it won`t be applied. Can me say somebody why the American layout can`t be taken?
<Ng> rysiek: it's not sticky bits, it's setuid
<Ng> setuid/setgid control the privileges something runs as
<soundray> Ng, thanks. Had a mental block there...
<rysiek> aaah, that's the bastard. thx Ng! :)
<possie> my 'ctrl' key and 'shift' stopped working, anyone that might have a clue what this could have caused/
* rysiek is trying...
<Ng> rysiek: generally speaking I don't think you can setuid a shell script
<soundray> possie, is that in X or on the console, or both?
<possie> in x, let me try console
<possie> soundray, how i can't go to my console, since i can't pret ctrl alt f1
<possie> press
<soundray> possie, do you have two of each (Ctrl and Shift), or is it a laptop?
<soundray> possie, chvt 1
<possie> soundray, no it's a desktop system, but both ctrl's won't work
<ydo> dapper+nvidia anyone?
<possie> soundray, some hold for both 'shift' keys
<soundray> possie, perhaps Capslock is set to work as control?
<possie> soundray, no, just tried it
<possie> soundray, ah, 'alt' still works i pressing  alt s in xchat unfolds a menu item
<soundray> possie, run chvt 1 and check on the console, if it works on the console, restart X, if not, restart the box.
<Ng> ydo: should be the same as in breezy
<palantir> man.. i just delete all my panel (up & bottom) how to recover it back ???
<soundray> palantir, did you actually delete them, or did gnome-panel crash?
<elkbuntu> palantir, try restarting x with ctrl+alt+backspace
<palantir> i actually delete them.... :)
<rysiek> Ng: no, you can't, it's a C function, there is no such command :/
<rysiek> anyway, lurking and searching, meybe I'll find a solution
<Ng> rysiek: nooo, there is a permission bit, chmod +s /path/to/some/binary
<Ng> rysiek: but as I said, I don't think it works with shell scripts
<ydo> Ng: starting X it complains glx and nvidia module isn't there
<rysiek> yep, I know, doing testing now
<scapor> someone here using amsn with tcl/tk 8.5 and who also uses some mono program (beagle/f-spot/tomboy/banshee...) ?. I need you for a test (I'm a amsn developper).  please msg me
<soundray> palantir, I don't think you'll be able to recover them. You may have to create a new user and copy the default panel config over from there.
<possie> soundray, i can only get to the terminal, i don't know how to get into the real terminal, since 'ctrl' isn't working
<palantir> ok.. where to copy..?
<soundray> possie READ! 'chvt 1'
<Ng> ydo: have you installed nvidia-glx?
<soundray> possie, if that doesn't work, 'sudo chvt 1'.
<ydo> Ng: no, I'm doing it now, before I only needed the driver I got from nvidias homepage
<soundray> palantir, $HOME/.gnome/panel
<soundray> palantir, sorry...
<palantir> thanks .. i'll try
<soundray> palantir, $HOME/.gnome2/panel2.d
<Ng> ydo: it's easier to use the driver from ubuntu's repositories :)
<possie> soundray, i can't type my password since it has uppercase characters in them, and 'shift' isn't working either
<ydo> Ng: ok, it supports everything?
<soundray> possie, open another terminal, 'man ascii', and copy and paste the required characters.
<soundray> possie, or start with the other suggestion, rebooting the box.
<Ng> ydo: dapper currently has version 8178 of nvidia's driver
<rysiek> Ng: nope, it doesn't seem to work, thx anyway
<psYchotic> is there any way to get past or recover from this:
<psYchotic> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<psYchotic> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ydo> Ng: ah! nice! :)
<pianoboy3333> Can someone here help me with setting up a printer?
<christian> in terminal it says " requested operation requires supervisor privilegdge"
<soundray> psYchotic, sounds like your tar file is truncated. tar should be able to unpack files from the fragment, but anything that's not there just isn't there, sorry.
<christian> how do i get in as root to  install packages
<christian> i know the password
<Ng> christian: run the command with "sudo " in front
<soundray> christian, 'sudo apt-get install....'
<psYchotic> hm, ok, I guess I'll just have to do without the WINDOWS directory =D
<Ng> then give it your password
<soundray> pianoboy3333, I'll try. What's the problem?
<ejofee> i added "GtkTreeViewColumn::set_min_width = 5" to a style in "~/.gtkrc-2.0". any idea why it wouldn't apply? (all other variables from the same style do apply)
<palantir> i have printer to its canon i255 and its not working....
<ydo> OK, now I got X and gdm, metacity, gnome-panel but a gnome-session does not run correctly and gives me an xterm..
<ydo> where can I see logs?
<soundray> ydo, ~/.xsession-errors
<rouven_> Hi everybody.
<soundray> ydo, and make sure gdm isn't set to go to failsafe by default.
<soundray> ejofee, it may require restarting X, or it may be a bug.
<pianoboy3333> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8956 is my /etc/cups/printers.conf file, is there anything missing in the DeviceURI line that I need? john would be my username KENDELL is the name of the computer that the printer is attached to, and hpLaser is the share name of the printer.
<Angel_Dex> how do i tell what mobo i gots
<rouven_> Can i mount an NFS3 Share with ACL enabled and modify that ACLs from my Dapper Box Do i have to pass special mount options?
<ejofee> soundray: haven't thought of the x11 thing
<ejofee> soundray: thanks
<Ng> Angel_Dex: dmidecode might be able to tell you
<Angel_Dex> Ng that is?
<ahmad> did anyone had installed ingres on ubuntu?
<possie> soundray, nice command 'chvt' in console it just worked
<ejofee> soundray: it's about a "bug" which most gtk-apps users wish could be fixed and nobody cares about them
<possie> soundray, ctrl, shift, etc
<hade> is there a way to download entire directories and sub-directories using the ftp command?
<ydo> soundray: "/etc/gdm/Xsession: executing default failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator"
<Ng> Angel_Dex: a tool that reads out information from the system, like what's attached to it
<ydo> soundray: thats kind of terse
<soundray> possie, is it fixed then?
<Ng> Angel_Dex: run it and see :)
<ydo> hade: use lftp
<Angel_Dex> Ng does it come stock or i gotta install it?
<hade> k thanks ydo
<possie> soundray, no i my x session it still doesn't work, i'll just go for a x restart, but i have to wait for something to complete first
<soundray> pianoboy3333, I would try using it via IPP instead of smb.
<pianoboy3333> soundray: how?
<ideafix> any one usimng expresso ?
<soundray> pianoboy3333, replace smb with ipp in printers.conf
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pianoboy3333> let me try
<soundray> ydo, it is. Terse, I mean. Are you low on disk space?
<ydo> soundray: no I have plenty
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen using expresso to install and the regualer way ?
<pianoboy3333> soundray: I get this error normally, Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...KID3 exited with status 0
<warpzone> pardon, I'm new to linux and having trouble mounting an additional drive, though I did the standard steps. Can somebody lend a quick hand?
<Munich> does any one know any software in windows to see the ubuntu folders ?
<soundray> pianoboy3333, are you sharing the printer from a Windows or samba box?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Munich about explore2fs
<jop> salut
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen using expresso to install and the regular way ?
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen using expresso to install and the regular way ?
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<pianoboy3333> soundray: Windows XP, but doesn't that need samba? should I uninstall samba?
<Angel_Dex> Ng is baseboard the mobo?
<soundray> pianoboy3333, to use a remote printer, you don't need samba, but it won't do any harm, either.
<soundray> pianoboy3333, does the printer work locally on XP?
<ideafix> i friend of mine told me that in the center of debian is a blackhole
<_jason> warpzone: have you read the wiki page?
<ideafix> i friend of mine told me that at the center of debian is a blackhole
<visik7> firefox sometimes on some pages hangs for a few seconds
<visik7> what could be the couse of this ?
<Ng> Angel_Dex: possibly, yeah
<ideafix> i friend of mine told me that at the center of debian galaxy is a blackhole
<pianoboy3333> soundray: yes, and it's networked to me (since I have a dual boot) and I can get it in windows
<ardchoille> Is there a place I can download a test release of Dapper?
<warpzone> _jason: just the linuxplanet howto, I'll check the wiki, thanks
<soundray> ydo, can you run 'export DISPLAY=:0 ; gnome-session' on the console and see if that gives a more detailed error message?
<ydo> soundray: I ran the session with -x
<_jason> warpzone: what filesystem?
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen using expresso to install and the regular way ?
<warpzone> _jason: ntfs
<_jason> ubotu: tell warpzone about ntfs
<ardchoille> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<pianoboy3333> soundray: is the username and password it asks you for of any importance? Is it my username and password?
<ydo> soundray: it seems like command = failsafe, but I choose gnome in gdm menu
<ideafix> !flight
<ubotu> ideafix: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pilen> how to eject a cd from the terminal?
<soundray> ideafix, nobody seems to know right now. Ask again in 30 minutes.
* SubtleAggression is away: I'm busy
<Munich> _jason does that also work with ext3 ?
<ideafix> any one using flight ?
<ardchoille> pilen: type:  eject /dev/hdc  (or whatever your device is)
<Angel_Dex> Ng Ugh how can i tell what CPU i can handle?
<_jason> Munich: yes
<pianoboy3333> soundray: is there a special network thing I have to do on the XP box so I can print to it from linux?
<soundray> pianoboy3333, I don't know enough about Windows, but I think you set the credentials when you setup printer sharing.
<ideafix> robin debian planet is down
<_jason> Munich: I've only use the explore2fs program myself, but I know of others that have used fs-driver
<pianoboy3333> soundray: and what about the username and pass that it asks you for with the gui?
<ydo> soundray: I tried to run gnome-session inside that failsafe xterm with metacity loaded, then the session boots up.. odd
<ideafix> what are the other ubuntu related channels ?
<soundray> pianoboy3333, I don't know enough about Windows.
<Ng> Angel_Dex: console the manual for your motherboard
<soundray> ideafix, run /topic
<beeswax> anyone knows when dapper final's supposed to be released?
<Ng> beeswax: april 20th
<beeswax> thx
<pianoboy3333> soundray: kk
<Angel_Dex> Ng got none
<_jason> ubotu: tell ideafix about irc
<Ng> Angel_Dex: once you find out what it is, download it from their website
<soundray> ydo, does it show you any errors in the xterm?
<pilen> what about when im in this path "root@linux:/usr/bin#
<pilen> " how can i get back to the folder usr? cd /usr?
<Angel_Dex> Ng ok
<renlore> what software can I receive radio podcast feed?
<WiFiAlready> how i take a key? i need for ati drivers update
<soundray> !info ipodder
<nick01> /etc/dhcpd.conf line 4: expecting a parameter or declaration.
<nick01> ddns-update-style
<ubotu> ipodder: (a podcast receiver), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 568 kB, Installed size: 2500 kB
<Yagisan> Angel_Dex: look at the m/b manufacturers website. sometimes you need a certain bios revision before you can use a certain cpu
<nick01> how do I get rid of that error ?
<WiFiAlready> !apt-key
<nick01> /etc/dhcpd.conf line 4: expecting a parameter or declaration. ?
<ubotu> WiFiAlready: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<renlore> thanks
<Davey|Work> is there any way to update to breezy but limit the transfer speed for grabbing the packages? I can't saturate the line here
<nick01> I try to run dhcpd
<ideafix> theres more ubuntu channels that i care to mention
<soundray> Davey|Work, you are asking about QoS and traffic shaping. I don't think there's a straightforward quickfix type solution.
<Angel_Dex> Ng I put in the serial number and all i get is a list of every ferking comp with deskpro in it
<instabin> can i get some help with this wine error http://pastebin.com/564267
<Davey|Work> soundray, well, wget supposed --limit-rate :)
<soundray> Davey|Work, I never!
<xerophyte> i have bind and its eth0 configured with 1200 ips .. when i start the bind on that server i get this error "could not listen on UDP socket: not enough free resources" dont ask me why there is 1200 ips its client issue ;)
<Davey|Work> soundray, heh
<Munich> _jason thanks its working now
<Davey|Work> !tell me about dapper
<soundray> Davey|Work, so the question is now how to give the wget a parameter when apt calls it.
<Davey|Work> soundray, right :)
<warpzone> I'll check the wiki more and drop back here. Adios!
<jackson> Need Help. New to linux. Cant change screen resolution from 640X480.
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable the 3d software rendering? i have the driver called: xserver-xorg-via my chip model km800 is in it's description. I'm on laptop, the glxgears i very slow, so i think the 3drendering isn'T enabled.
<_jason> jackson: are you able to use system > prefs > screen resolution
<ydo> jackson: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with networking and all that?
<jackson> From the system prefs, only 640X480 is in the list. What next
<_jason> ubotu: tell jackson about fixres
<pilen> any linux gamers in here?
<jackson> where do l locate fixres
<MetaMorfoziS> pilen, yes i am
<MetaMorfoziS> but i have problems on this amchine.
<MetaMorfoziS> @ home i paly ut2k4 under linux
<pilen> what games do you play?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable the 3d software rendering? i have the driver called: xserver-xorg-via my chip model km800 is in it's description. I'm on laptop, the glxgears i very slow, so i think the 3drendering isn'T enabled.
<soundray> Davey|Work, still thinking...
<pilen> under cedega?
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> under ubuntu... simple
<MetaMorfoziS> not emulating
<MetaMorfoziS> ut2k4 have a linux version
<rikai> !iso
<ubotu> somebody said iso was download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<maxkelley> hey, how do I remove a package that refuses to reinstall, install, or uninstall itself?
<soundray> jackson, look at the private message from ubotu.
<pilen> ohhh
<rikai> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount a ISO file, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<jhenn> whats a good calendaring app for linux?
<soundray> jhenn, cal :)
<pilen> do you use any emulator for games?
* maxkelley grumbles
<Puff-n-Stuff> morning all.
<pete__> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> no i'm only tried ut2k4
<pilen> ubontu: tell me how to compile cedega
<MetaMorfoziS> @ this laptop under win, ut does work, but udner ubuntu i can'T enable the 3d rendering, and nobody help me:(
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with networking, printer sharing and all of that to get an ubuntu computer to access and print to a HP LaserJet 1000 on an XP machine?
<pianoboy3333> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<pianoboy3333> !smb
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pilen> i installed wine to play warcraft 3 but its asking for direct x 8.1 or newer :s i tho wine has directX installed
<Puff-n-Stuff> pianoboy3333, you will need cups to connect to the smb share off of the xp box most likely.
<Seveas> !tell pilen about cedega
<MetaMorfoziS> !s3
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> !3drendering
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> !3d
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AlinuxOS> hello
<soundray> Davey|Work, still here?
<pianoboy3333> Puff-n-Stuff: How do I do that/Can you give me a page to go to?
<pilen> Seveas !tell pilen about cedega<--- i dont buy software....
<yayo> hi, i've been searching and fiddling quite a while now, what's the easiest way of installing java on ppc (for dev. stuff, i actually want eclipse to work)
<AlinuxOS> can someone tell me if there is Ubuntu Installation HOWTO form zero? partitoning etc etc..??
<Seveas> pilen, then you can't play warcraft.
<purpleidea> AlinuxOS: yeah i think so
<purpleidea> AlinuxOS: lemme see if google has it
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: you don't need cedega for Warcraft 3, he may just need to switch the default OS for wine to XP
<AlinuxOS> can you tell me a link please?
* pianoboy3333 will brb
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enabla 3drenderng?
<AlinuxOS> purpleidea, can't find dummy howto
<yayo> i wanted to download the ibm i/pseries java but the page seems to be down :(
<pilen> but on the wine website it says you can
<AlinuxOS> I need really Ubuntu installation for dummies
<purpleidea> hold on
<AlinuxOS> with screenshots etc..
<soundray> Davey, ping
<pilen> with wine*
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enabla 3drenderng?
<Puff-n-Stuff> have run into a bit of a problem with breezy having a royal fit and kernel panic on boot with this adaptec scsi card and i2o drivers.  Seems it is loading two different drivers that are competing with each other, dpt_i2o and i2o_core I think....any idea where/what I need to modify to get it to load only one?   I got the same problem with the breezy install cd so did an install of earlier version and upgraded..
<purpleidea> AlinuxOS: which you installing? breezy?
<rikai> new
<rikai> ack
<purpleidea> AlinuxOS: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/
<purpleidea> unless you have a different architecture or distro, but you get the idea
<Davey|Work> soundray, yeah, found something?
<purpleidea> it's not that hard, just don't erase any data on your harddrive if you're not sure, backup before!
<jordo23> Does Konqueror run slower under Gnome than it would under KDE?
<AlinuxOS> purpleidea, thanks
<purpleidea> AlinuxOS: welcome
<soundray> Davey|Work, 'apt-get -qq --print-uris dist-upgrade > uris' creates a list of files that the upgrade would download. You could feed that to wget with options of your choice.
<MetaMorfoziS> !directrendering
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<soundray> Davey|Work, and save the results in /var/cache/apt/archives, where normal apt-get would cache them anyway.
<xsquared> does anyone know of a program that shows whether a wireless link is established (in the notification area of gnome)?
<Meg5254> hi all
<Meg5254> a question
<xsquared> bah!
<Meg5254> what program should I use when I want to rip a CD to mp3?
<xsquared> when will we expect to see gnome 2.2 in ubuntu?
<ulisse> Meg5254, sound juicer, grip, goobox...
<xsquared> Meg5254, rip to ogg. its better.
<Meg5254> I've heard that, but I need mp3
<ulisse> xsquared, you're right, but some ha like car stereo won't play oggs
<soundray> Meg5254, try k3b
<ulisse> *hw
<soundray> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: (A sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3658 kB, Installed size: 7880 kB
<Puff-n-Stuff> ogg is a better sound format than mp3...it sounds better to me and doesnt twist your hearing as badly as mp3...
<Meg5254> k3b, isnt that only vor burning?
<soundray> Meg5254, or, for a CLI try abcde
<soundray> !info abcde
<ubotu> abcde: (A Better CD Encoder), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 2.2.6-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 74 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<xsquared> i don't care. i don't own a car. i own a pushbike
<xsquared> bam!
<beeswax> are there any recomended sources.list for breezy
<_jason> ubotu: tell beeswax about sources
<ulisse> anybody playing Enemy Territory under Breezy with ATI drivers?
<purpleidea> ubotu: tell purpleidea about sources
<httpdss> is there any app to change meta info from pdf file ??
<NET||abuse> ubuntu doesn't have an sshdaemon by default?
<soundray> Meg5254, forget about k3b, I must have confused something.
<yayo> or..for a rather nasty fix of the java problem..is there a freeride package (can't apt-cache search find one)
<beeswax> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<soundray> Meg5254, abcde is it.
<pianoboy3333> Puff-n-Stuff: How do I do that/Can you give me a page to go to?
<Puff-n-Stuff> NET||abuse, I always have to install sshd on my ubuntu installs manually.
<NET||abuse> Puff-n-Stuff: you use openssh-server?
<xsquared> ulisse, what made you get an ati card?
<Puff-n-Stuff> pianoboy3333, I would start with a google search on cups.
<Ng> NET||abuse: the policy is not to install any remote listening daemons by default
<Puff-n-Stuff> NET||abuse, yes...  apt-get install openssh-server
<ulisse> xsquared, I bought it before knowing linux...
<pianoboy3333> kk
<ulisse> my next card will surely be an nvidia
<xsquared> ahh
<Puff-n-Stuff> anything that lets someone come into your system from outside gives a place for hackers to attack, so by default its not there.
<feistel> hi
<NET||abuse> Puff-n-Stuff: thanks, Ng: fair point
<xsquared> ulisse, how long have you been on linux?
<soundray> ulisse, nvidia is no better or worse IMO.
<feistel> how I can run again the first debconf?
<Puff-n-Stuff> so, anyone else have a problem with i2o driven scsi controllers and breezy?  Im getting a lockup and kernel panic on boot and can find other posts around the web with the same problem but no solution except not to use breezy or not to use this card.
<pilen> les is now known as finntroll<----- Fintntroll! awesome band :D
<pilen> finntroll*
<yanimax> is there an editor like gedit that can execute my .java scripts so that i can see immediately if it works or not ?
<ulisse> xsquared, I'm on linux until about fedora core 1
<ulisse> I think 3 years...
<yanimax> else, i have got to compile it, and run it each time...
<tafsen> When I play music from amaroK, I can't get sound from VLC. How can I fix this?
<tatters_> I ma looking for a package which will go through all my music foldes find any files not mp3 and convert them as well as checking CCDB and changing tas if needed
<ulisse> soundray, I think that nvidia drivers are better
<dsl1096> hi
<xsquared> soundray, the nvidia drivers are better
<xsquared> nvidia fo' lyfe.
<dsl1096> DSL worked fine, but ubuntu didn't
<Kube> dabaR, you here?
<alex_> will someone help me get java running in firefox?
<armenb> hey
<soundray> ulisse, xsquared, I had no end of trouble with nvidia on a laptop. Gave up twinview/xinerama/cloning in the end.
<tafsen> alex_:  Search for java in ubuntu wiki
<armenb> im having a problem with installing ubuntu on my machine
<alex_> ok
<Meg5254> ok, so I installed abcde
<Meg5254> then startet it in the comand line
<Meg5254> and I got: Grabbing entire CD - tracks: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
<Meg5254> but nothing else happened
<pianoboy3333> how do I find out what my computer name is?
<pilen> how can i uninstall a program?
<armenb> im installing over software raid
<Ng> pilen: synaptic or sudo apt-get remove
<Kube> pilen use Synaptic
<_jason> pianoboy3333: hostname?
<soundray> ulisse, xsquared: this meant that I had to keep Windows on the laptop for presentations :-o :-(
<Meg5254> sorry if Im acting stupid, but Im new to this stuff
<pianoboy3333> _jason: ok thx
<Yagisan> I'm sure there are many gamers here, so can anyone recommend some nice rpg's in ubuntu ?
<xsquared> soundray, bah. there would've been a way
<soundray> Meg5254, to learn more about abcde, you can run man abcde
<ulisse> soundray, I managed to work xinerama on my gf's pc at work and on my sister's laptop
<Puff-n-Stuff> Yagisan, I like runescape myself.
<armenb> however, since ubuntu install program didnt like my md0 md1 and md2, i needed to delete them and recreate them
<soundray> I'm not one to give up easily. I could send you a list of config files I've tried, xsquared
<Puff-n-Stuff> later all...will dig for my problem elsewhere...thanks.
<armenb> however, i did *not* want to delete my md3, since that has important data.  so rather than installing on md0,1,2 again, it installed on md4,5,6.  where do i tell software raid to reuse the numbers 0,1,2?
<soundray> Meg5254, is the machine you're running abcde on connected to the net?
<pianoboy3333> AHHH! STUPID PRINTER!
* pianoboy3333 hates trying to set this printer up
<xsquared> soundray, i don't own a projector, or a laptop, or the card you were trying it on
<soundray> Meg5254, abcde will try to look up the name and titles on the CD on the net.
<armenb> ive mounted the initrd image, but cant find mention of md4,5,6 anywhere. there's no /etc/raidtab (seems to have gone since the use of mdadm/raidtools2)
<armenb> anyone?
<xsquared> :P
<nathanj> i half formatted my harddisk and now the partition table is corrupt how can i wip the drive and start again?
<soundray> xsquared, :)  It was just to refute your "bah. there would've been a way"
<Draconicus> Audacity needs libmp3lame.so. What package do I need to install to get this library?
<xsquared> ;)
<Yagisan> any other rpg recommendations ? (ideally in ubuntu)
<xsquared> Draconicus, ogg is better
<soundray> nathanj, boot a live CD and run gparted, or boot an installer CD and tell it to use the entire disk.
<Draconicus> xsquared: splay doesn't play ogg.
<xsquared> xmms does
<Draconicus> xsquared: I need this for my ALARM.
<xsquared> haha
<xsquared> okay
<xsquared> xmms has an alarm clock
<nathanj> soundray: im trying to boot my ubunutu disk now
<soundray> Draconicus, liblame0
<Draconicus> xsquared: Stop giving me other options. I know what I need. Please tell me how to get it. I like audacity and I want it to work.
<Draconicus> soundray: thanks for actually being helpful. :)
<xsquared> im telling you ogg is better
<tatters_> I ma looking for a package which will go through all my music foldes find any files not mp3 and convert them as well as checking CCDB and changing tas if needed
<xsquared> i feel like a debian user already
<soundray> xsquared, you are getting carried away! Draconicus, ogg is better btw, did you know? :)
<Yagisan> xsquared: we know ogg is better, but he needs/wants mp3
<Draconicus> soundray: Yes, I know. I use CRON for my alarm.
<_with_a_y> anyone know about self-signed ssl certs?
<xsquared> CRON?
<pilen> anyone has tried to install the java looking glass?
<unperson> I'm having a problem with a flash card.  I plugged my flashcard into the reader several times over the weekend and was reading and writing beautifully.  I plugged it in this morning, and when I tried to write to it, it said I did not have permission.  I have not changed anything, however.
<xsquared> this is like an alarm clock to wake you up in the morning right?
<tatters_> elf signed cerst i dabblled?
<soundray> Draconicus, and you can't make cron play an ogg file?
<tatters_> lol elf signed certs sry I mean self
<unperson> The directory it's mounted to has correct permissions for me to write to it, but if I look in /etc/mtab I see it's mounted read only.
<oklinux> what is the easiest way to set up a soundcard sis si7012 ?
<Draconicus> soundray: name a command line ogg player that works, and I can.
<soundray> Draconicus, ogg123
<xsquared> haha
<xsquared> pwnd.
<xsquared> <3 ogg123
<_with_a_y> tatters_: i've dabbled, too, but i've always been confused about one thing....
<Draconicus> soundray: Please note that mpg123 didn't work. If this didn't, I'll be angry.
<Draconicus> doesn't*
<tatters_> what?
<unperson> Using sudo, I tried to umount it and then mount -w (read-write), but I get this error:  "mount: block device /dev/sdc1 is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given"
<tatters_> I am always confused about evrything :P
<unperson> How do I fix this?
<soundray> Draconicus, I'm very, very worried about you getting angry with me. Please stick with mp3 if you perceive this as the lower risk.
<_with_a_y> let's say i have a machine named server1.example.com and in my dns config i have a couple of cname records pointing to server1.  like imap.example.com, smtp.example.com, etc.....
<lucas_> hey!
<tatters_> so what to use for common?
<tatters_> common name
<Draconicus> soundray: I wasn't threatening you. Don't be an jerk about this, please. I just want stuff to work, and it's not working. Okay?
<_with_a_y> do i make certs for all of the cnames or do i just make one for server1.example.com?
<lucas_> ive got a problem after i login the Metacity_Windows_manager needs more than 5minutes to load
<lucas_> anyone know this problem?
<soundray> Draconicus, sorry, I should have added a couple of smilies. I'll stop pulling your leg now.
<oklinux> any one here is a sound gurumaster ?
<xsquared> heh. no-one finds anything funny anymore
<IdleOne> lucas_:  your machine is a little old?
<lucas_> no
<lucas_> its a 2.66 GHz
<soundray> Draconicus, when you try ogg123, be sure you give it a sensible output device using the -d option.
<lucas_> 1024 MB DDR Ram
<tatters_> well i am only guessing here but if you dont create a cert for each domain then  I would think it will will say cert does not match site for end user
<IdleOne> lucas_:  you might want to try fluxbox or xfce they are light window manafgers will run alot quicker but look different then gnome
<ulisse> Draconicus, you could try to play oggs with mplayer
<tatters_> good Q though be interested to knoe
<lucas_> IdleOne it works yesterday
<Draconicus> soundray: it works fine as-is.
<IdleOne> lucaas:  did you install and remove alot of apps?
<lucas_> IdleOne yes
<_with_a_y> tatters_: thanks.
<ulisse> Draconicus, remember me the original problem, please
<soundray> Draconicus, phew, I'm glad ;)
<tatters_> have you tried it yet or your in planning stage?
* soundray wipes the sweat from his brow
<IdleOne> lucas_:  do sudo apt-get update
<unperson> No clues on what's going on with my flash card I take it?
<Draconicus> ulisse: audacity can't export as mp3 because of a missing libmp3lame.so
* xsquared gives soundray a beer
<soundray> Draconicus, you *may* still need -d when you run it from cron.
<ulisse> Draconicus, I use audacity and I export mp3 too, let me have a look!
* soundray drinks the beer *polite burp*
<_with_a_y> tried some things.  planning for most, though.  it's just something that i've always been confused about cuz some places say "FQDN" yet others just say "full DNS name".
<lucas_> Idle ive done i will reboot now and look if it is wokring now
<soundray> Thanks xsquared, that was nice.
<tatters_>  #apache channel your best for a reliable answer
<xsquared> :-)
<ulisse> Draconicus, are you sure that libmp3lame.so isn't already in your system?
<tatters_> yeh its world of confusion at times I am just getting to grips with all this meself
<_with_a_y> true.  i just didn't want to be scoffed at in there for being such a newb.  :)
<xsquared> ulisse, hes using ogg now
<Draconicus> ulisse: Lemme do a search.
<xsquared> ive converted him
<ulisse> Draconicus, /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so
<soundray> Draconicus, ulisse, liblame0 is in multiverse
<Draconicus> ulisse: Oh! I have it. It's just blind. :P
* Draconicus beats Audacity with a crooked stick.
<ulisse> Draconicus, all you have to do is to give the correct path to Audacity
<tatters_> oh I wouldnt worry about that  no one more noob than me,
<soundray> xsquared, YOU converted him? I'd like to think I had a part in it.
<soundray> xsquared, just to make sure you know who gets the place in heaven :)
<xsquared> actually, you did most of the work lol
<xsquared> i suggested it at the start though :P
<ulisse> soundray, xsquared , I think that Draconicus isn't converted at all...
<xsquared> ulisse, he better start converting
<soundray> xsquared, ulisse :( So much for going to heaven.
<IdleOne> xsquared:  and soundray  Mother theresa never asked for recognition but she still helped :P
<lucas_> IdleOne the problem is there again
<tatters_> last few days I have had a xammp setup then a manual apache-ssl and now a apache2 setup
<lucas_> Idleone but i think it is because of my iPod
<ulisse> xsquared, soundray, free software means free choiches too ;-)
<IdleOne> lucaas:  the Ipod connected when you boot up?
<IdleOne> lucas_:
<xsquared> ulisse, mp3 isn't free
<xsquared> ulisse, its patented or whatever
<lucas_> IdleOne yes
<soundray> IdleOne, Mother Theresa isn't actually my role model, for various reasons. I *live* for recognition, and I stand by it. But I'll stop this now. Meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic if any continuation is desired.
<alex_> how do i get mpg and avi movies to play on totem?
<ulisse> xsquared, but is even better to play mp3s on linux than on windows ;-)
<xsquared> when ogg is smaller, better quality, and under the bsd liscense, why not go for it?
<IdleOne> lucas_:  try booting without it plugged in
<xsquared> sif.
<ulisse> alex_, you should play matroska (right xsquared ?)
<xsquared> yes
<alex_> ? install motroska
<mqueiros> anyone has tried to install acrobat reader 7.0 in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ulisse> alex_, sorry, it was a joke...
<lucas_> IdleOne yeah i will try later
<alex_> ok.
<IdleOne> soundray:  all I meant was that helping is the reward. doesnt matter who gets the credit as long as you know who who did it ()
<soundray> xsquared, have you tried buying a portable player recently that supports OGG and works as a USB mass storage device?
<lucas_> IdleOne: i think its because of the Fat32 partition on the iPod
<xsquared> soundray, sure have
<ulisse> alex_, I use mplayer to play that videos, but it isn't really the better choice
<IdleOne> lucas_:  I dont have an Ipod so I cant be sure
<alex_> ok
<xsquared> soundray, Xclef HD500 / HD800
<soundray> IdleOne, I am definitely different that way... :)
<xsquared> mine has a 100gb drive full of beautiful oggs
<oklinux> the damn tree in desktopbsd is in the way I think I cant pass through it thma
<IdleOne> soundray:  thats why we are all here because we are different ()
<alex_> im apt-getting mplayer now.
<beeswax> anyone has this archos av400? there's rockOS as rewritten firmware for these players, anybody got that running?
<ulisse> alex_, you should also download some codecs
<xsquared> soundray, if OGG was female, i'd do her.
<alex_> right
<alex_> lemme make sure all the repositories are checked
<jimcooncat> want to set up a private chat for my customers, what's best way to go? irc channel on oftc.net, irc server on home machine, jabberd?
<bina> is there something for linux like ActiveSync that I would be able to use to sync an Axim-X51 with?
<soundray> xsquared, interesting. I was looking for a player with flash memory for my wife. It was nearly impossible, until I found Maxfield.
<alex_> what is the command to get the codecs?
<ulisse> alex_, there is an howto to get compiled the latest mplayer with all codecs, lemme see if I can find it...
<soundray> xsquared, there is a plot underway to remove USB mass storage supporting players from the market. At least that's my theory.
<alex_> k
<IdleOne> jimcooncat:  you could setup a irc server at home. or just register a channel on freenode
<xsquared> soundray, i think you might be right
<xsquared> but i will never buy a player without ogg playback
<ulisse> alex_, here it is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78037
<alex_> thx
<xsquared> or if i can hack the firmware to do it
<oklinux> any one here good with sound card configuration ?
<xsquared> oklinux, what are you trying to do oklinux?
<lucas_> where can i download the mp3 codec for amarok?
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<xsquared> lucas_, ogg is better
<theD3viL> lucas_: probbably gstreamer-mad
<xsquared> LOL!
<oklinux> xsqrared try to set up sis  si 7012 sound card
<jimcooncat> IdleOne: just wondering how the simplest way to go would be, not very well versed with irc yet
<Daniel_Perez> hi, im having some trouble with apache2 and a module
<xsquared> oklinux, is it automatically detected?
<IdleOne> jimcooncat:  then registering a channel on this network would be easiest type /msg chanserv help
<Daniel_Perez> ive apt-get installed libapache2-svn in my apache2
<jimcooncat> would my chat get pounded by outsiders?
<Daniel_Perez> on ubuntu. but im getting this error
<oklinux> yes when I run alsamixer it shown on term but no sound xsquared
<purpleidea> any one know how to check % of drive space free via cmd line?
<mads-> Hey
<IdleOne> jimcooncat:  you can set it to invite only
<Daniel_Perez> Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.load:
<Daniel_Perez> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: s *_repos__fs_revision_proplist
<jimcooncat> sounds good, thanks IdleOne
<xsquared> oklinux, have you got all the connections right?
<IdleOne> jimcooncat:  np
<ulisse> xsquared, suggest me a not-too-expensive nvidia card that works good under linux
<xsquared> ulisse, nvidia 6600gt
<ulisse> xsquared, is it agp or pci-xpress?
<xsquared> ulisse, both
<mads-> I have just tried to install ubuntu.. But somehow it tells me that my disc is corrupt.. This is the third time I burned a cd which I checked the MD5SUM of.. Help me..? =/
<renewip> Hi, how can I remote my Ubuntu with Graphic mode. I mean I can remote my PC via SSH (Putty in windows) but it's text mode (just console).
<xsquared> ulisse, you can choose, but pci-express is your best bet
<xsquared> renewip, its called VNC
<soundray> renewip, look into vnc (apt-cache search vnc) and freenx
<raghu> mads-, did u burnt as image?
<dyrne> renewip: i prefer freenx either will work
<mads-> Nope..
<mads-> I choose language, keyboard language etc..
<ulisse> xsquared, I'll have to buy a new mobo too, in that case I'll buy a new machine at all :-)
<raghu> mads-, how did u burnt then?
<mads-> But when it starts copying the things over to the computer, to install base system it tells me the CD is fucked =/
<xsquared> ulisse, i just got a new machine
<soundray> renewip, you can also do ssh -X remotehost and run X apps remotely with local graphical output. But it's slow.
<xsquared> ulisse, its so sexy running ubuntu
<xsquared> if it was female, i'd to her
<oklinux> yes xsquare when I install an pci sound card sound play fine but with onboard sound card no sound
<xsquared> do *
<mads-> raghu : Burned it normal...
<raghu> mads-, using same CD all the three times?
<Daniel_Perez> any ideas about this error anyone?
<ulisse> xsquared, I know, I just ubuntized some friends with new shiny machines...
<Daniel_Perez> they sent me here from #apache
<mads-> raghu : Same kind of cd.. Not THE SAME cd..
<mads-> Can that be the solution..?
<Daniel_Perez> Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.load:
<xsquared> oklinux, is a multimedia controller listed?
<Daniel_Perez> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: s *_repos__fs_revision_proplist
<xsquared> oklinux, type lspci at the console
<raghu> mads-, burn as iso image if not iso may be corrupted
<raghu> mads-, while coping
<mads-> Can you boot with an iso image..? =/
<oklinux> Im using the onboard sound now x
<oklinux> xsquared
<xsquared> oklinux, okay, thats great
<renewip> soundray, but I want remote from Windows PC
<mads-> Should I just try a different brand of CD?
<beeswax> mads-: if it's an iso of a bootable cd, yes.
<oklinux> do you still want me to do lspci ?
<xsquared> renewip, dude... install a VNC server on your ubuntu box
<beeswax> no need for diff brand
<xsquared> renewip, then download and install tightvnc on your windows box
<beeswax> where did you get the iso from?
<renlore> is there a shell command to make a beep sound or any kinda sound?
<xsquared> renewip, connect to it.. and... BAM!
<xsquared> render, amen.
<dyrne> ubotu: tell renewip about freenx
<mads-> beeswax : That means that if I just the image down to CD it will boot...?
<renewip> sorry, my PC is AMD64 bit
<mads-> I don't have to "unpack" it as I burn it...
<renewip> FreeNX is not compiled for it
<hypa7ia> anyone know about running sftp from windows to ubuntu... i found a hint that i may need to comment out "PasswordAuthenticaton no" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but that doesn't seem to make things work
<xsquared> renewip, sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<beeswax> mads-: nope. if in your burn-prog there's a box to "make cd  bootable" tick it. bu normally there's no need for it. you don't have to unpack it, the burnprog will recognize it
<beeswax> r u burning under win?
<mads-> Yeah, and then it will "unpack" it by itself right..?
<raghu> hypa7ia, use winscp fo windows it is easy
<mads-> I have been doing that..?
<mads-> I burn with NERO in Windows..
<alex_> um
<mads-> It's first when it comes into the other computer it kinda fucks...
<alex_> on the mplayer
<xsquared> mads-, omgwtf Nero?
<beeswax> so you just selected the blah.iso image and clicked burn in nero?
<mustard5> beeswax, I'm not sure whether ticking the 'make cd bootable' is the right way to go
<hypa7ia> raghu: i need sftp, not scp alas, to make backups off windows work
* xsquared gags
<beeswax> in win it is, i guess
<alex_> on the mplayer howto page, the download patch link is dead.
<raghu> hypa7ia, winscp has that option download and check
<mads-> xsquared, what's wrong with NERO..?
<IdleOne> nothing
<xsquared> mads-, everything.
<IdleOne> mads-:  make sure you click burn iso
<alex_> can someone help me?
<xsquared> mads-, its a bloated piece of spyware full of shit
<alex_> ...
<beeswax> anyway, it's bootable already as mads- said the install stops when files start copying. so he can boot it before...
<raghu> mads-, in nero you have to chhose diskmage while burning
<Daniel_Perez> anyone, can please help me about this issue?
<Daniel_Perez> Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.load:
<Daniel_Perez> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: s *_repos__fs_revision_proplist
<xsquared> alex_, google for a different location for the patch
<Daniel_Perez> or if you dont know please direct me to the right channel
<xsquared> Daniel_Perez, install apache1 if you don't need apache2
<xsquared> apache 2 is a bitch
<Daniel_Perez> i need apache2
<Daniel_Perez> :S
<xsquared> why apache2?
<rambo3> becouse 2 >1
<raghu> Daniel_Perez, have installed svn module?
<beeswax> *g*
<trappist> Daniel_Perez: you installed apache and the mod_dav_svn module from ubuntu repositories?
<xsquared> not in this situation.
<ubuntu_user`> what is the default root password for ubuntu dapper drake flight cd 4?
<trappist> ubuntu_user`: there is none
<Daniel_Perez> i did install apache2 first and then this one libapache2-svn
<trappist> ubuntu_user`: just use sudo
<christian> im trying to install opera with "sudo apt get install"
<Daniel_Perez> installs ok but i get that error when restarting the webserver
<ubuntu_user`> trappist: it asks for password
<Daniel_Perez> (after installing libapache2-svn)
<christian> but i cant type in the password
<xsquared> christian, firefox is better than opera anyway
<christian> memory hog :0
<mustard5> christian, the keypresses are just not visible..its still being entered though
<xsquared> sif.
<Daniel_Perez> that was for raghu , trappist
<IdleOne> ubuntu_user`:  when it ask for password you enter your user password
<beeswax> chris: pw is your the pw assigned to your user-account.
<beeswax> yep.
<ubuntu_user`> IdleOne: 10x
<christian> type the password then press enter??
<beeswax> .
<mustard5> christian, correct
<christian> cause i cant see the **** for the psswrd
<xsquared> christian, use ephiany then
<Yango> I can't make the .cvsignore file work, it is ignored by cvs :) what can I be doing wrong?
<IdleOne> you wont
<xsquared> or whatever its called
<mustard5> christian, there are no asterisks in terminal for the password
<mustard5> christian, its completely hidden
<christian> can i get that through synatic?
<beeswax> yep.
<raghu> Daniel_Perez, look at #apache
<Daniel_Perez> they sent me here :S
<mustard5> Daniel_Perez, hehe
<xsquared> Daniel_Perez, haha. losers.
<christian> command not found?
<hypa7ia> raghu: unfortunately, winscp doesn't do the weird batch backups of multiple directories that i need to do.  i'm having the same problem as in this thread, but the soluiton posted there didn't fix things for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9908
<xsquared> arragh
<xsquared> frustrating
<mustard5> christian, what is the command you are entering?
<IdleOne> christian:  what command?
<oklinux> xsquared can you help me ?
<xsquared> too late for this
<xsquared> oklinux, with what?
<beeswax> is wine like cross-over office? or even better?
<christian> suod apt get --install "program"
<xsquared> beeswax, wine is free
<IdleOne> christian:  sudo apt-get install packagename
<beeswax> i kno that, but is it good?
<xsquared> yes
<beeswax> photoshop cs workin on it?
<xsquared> of course
<beeswax> :D
<xsquared> LOL!
<beeswax> thx!
<xsquared> NP!
<DigitalLF> if i want to dualboot winxp pro and ubuntu wich one should i install first?
<IdleOne> XP
<xsquared> winxp pro
<IdleOne> !tell DigitalLF  about dualboot
<mustard5> !opera
<ubotu> opera is probably not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<xsquared> otherwise it will fuck with the mbr
<xsquared> oklinux, hello?
<beeswax> uboto: tell beeswax about repositories
<christian> already d/l it
<christian> in .deb
<DigitalLF> thank you everyone
<xsquared> christian, then dpkg -i <packagelocation.deb>
<mustard5> christian, ok..so you need to use dpkg to install a .deb locally
<IdleOne> chr1z:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<beeswax> ubotu: tell beeswax about repositories
<DigitalLF> another question is i got a brand new dell inspiron 9400 is there anything more then the broadcomm that will be a problem?
<IdleOne> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<oklinux> xsquared sound isssue
<xsquared> !tell me about sex
<xsquared> oklinux, still doesn't work?
<IdleOne> DigitalLF:  if there is come back and somebody will help you ()
<mustard5> DigitalLF, you ever have a problem with gnome not loading with that laptop?
<christian> poeple keep on telling my different commands......?
<xsquared> oklinux, did it list a multimedia controller in the lspci?
<xsquared> christian, they are the same commands
<beeswax> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<IdleOne> christian: where is the package downloaded to?
<xsquared> wtf
<christian> desktop
<xsquared> easy source?
<xsquared> haha
<IdleOne> christian:  cd Desktop
<DigitalLF> mustard5 i got the laptop to day so i dont know
<christian> how does terminal know where the file is to install
<xsquared> no non on ton ton
<oklinux> xsquared sound work what did you do ? lspci ?
<IdleOne> christian:  sudo dpkg -i packegename.deb
<christian> when doind suod install
<LaptopZZ`> has anyone been able to use xgl in dappers with vncserver?
<LaptopZZ`> err xorg 7.0 rather
<christian> it automatically know where to search for file?
<mustard5> DigitalLF, k...chatted with a guy today who was having issue with a dell inspiron on installation...kept hanging before gdm login
<xsquared> christian, sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<IdleOne> christian:  yes
<xsquared> christian, sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/opera.deb
<xsquared> or whatever opera.deb is
<DigitalLF> mustard5 okey i will give it a try
<mustard5> DigitalLF, ah..actuallly it was when he tried to install smp kernel...
<xsquared> oklinux, no
<mustard5> DigitalLF, I think he had dual processors or something
<christian> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<xsquared> oklinux, type in lspci and tell me whether is shows a multimedia controller
<christian> what is that?
<IdleOne> christian:  close synamtic
<oklinux> yes 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound  Controller (rev a0)
<oklinux>  squared
<xsquared> christian, that means something is using apt
<DigitalLF> mustard5 same as me there was a thing in the forum about that there was a new kernel that fixed that
<xsquared> i see
<christian> oh...im trying to isntall mozilla
<mustard5> DigitalLF, really? he would be keen to know about that :)
<xsquared> christian, you'll have to wait till it finishes
<IdleOne> christian:  one program at a time ()
<xsquared> LOL!
<acidic32> hi i cant seem to get ubuntu to show 1024x768
<christian> lol
<acidic32> its running 640x480
<mustard5> DigitalLF, I think he was running Dapper as well
<xsquared> oklinux, sorry, i can't really help you now
<acidic32> i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<christian>  sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/opera_8.52-20060201.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<xsquared> im going to fall asleep
<acidic32> but still no luck
<acidic32> what do i do?
<oklinux> I got sound so it working xsquared thanks
<christian> this is what i will type?
<IdleOne> christian:  yes
<mustard5> christian, looks pretty good
<xsquared> oklinux, thats okay, anytime
<dyrne> acidic32: you set horizontal and vert settings?
<xsquared> christian, then go to the closest windows box and type in format C:
<xsquared> LOLZ
<hypa7ia> so no-one knows why else sftp serving would not be working in ubu?
<DigitalLF> mustard5 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129648&highlight=Inspiron+9400
<christian> already did got rid of win98 on this machine.... lol
<mustard5> DigitalLF, thanks!
<acidic32> i dont know my horizontal and verticatal settings
<acidic32> where do i find them?
<vitriol> anybody know how to setup a network printer?
<DigitalLF> mustard5 well i have to go now so see you all later thank you
<xsquared> so many questions
<xsquared> www.google.com
<xsquared> <3
<dyrne> acidic32: google or manual about your only choice if you dont want to guess
<christian> how i set universal binary?
<mustard5> DigitalLF, k
<vitriol> my printer works great under ubuntu (i didn't have to do anything, it just worked) but i want to be able to use it as a network printer under windows machines
<christian> so i get apt get program
<IdleOne> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<IdleOne> follow that link
<acidic32> ima go find the manual
<acidic32> for the monitor
<dyrne> acidic32: after you find it sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf locate the settings and change them
<christian> its reading the database...installing opera
<christian> it says dependancy problem leaving unconfigured
<IdleOne> christian:  it reads the database so it can check for any dependent packages opera may need
<christian> :(
<IdleOne> christian:  go to  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IdleOne> add the repos
<IdleOne> christian:  then you will do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mustard5> IdleOne, dist-upgrade?
<am3r1ca> HELP i installed my Audigy SE sound card, but only 2 speaker work with XMMS
<acidic32> right got the manual
<am3r1ca> how do i get all working
<IdleOne> yeah he will get the new kernel
<IdleOne> and any other updates
<christian> cant view link need psm
<cavedive1> Hi. installed Dapper flight 4 and activated Xgl and compis. Worked great until some hours ago. gnome-window-decorator went missing and I now have no window borders.
<IdleOne> after that he can try installing opera
<cavedive1> Is it another programming running this now ?
<am3r1ca> HELP i installed my Audigy SE sound card, but only 2 speaker work with XMMS
<w000t> why is nautilus in dapper compiled without beagle integration?
<IdleOne> christian:  cant view link?
<christian> yea
<christian> need psm to view
<IdleOne> wth is psm
* IdleOne stumped
<hyperactivecrond> !psm
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<christian> dunno
<IdleOne> christian:  sorry dude but you got me :/
<am3r1ca> in windows theres the EAX system to use 7.1 sound, what do i do here to but the sound card, Audigy 7.1 SE, working right ???
<christian> tried to install epiphany  but have unmet dependacy
<mustard5> am3r1ca, I would imagine you use alsamixer-gui or gnome-alsamixer
<mustard5> am3r1ca, I can't remember the exact package names
<IdleOne> christian:  ummm reinstall ubuntu then add repositories then install FIREFOX1.5 because its better the opra
<christian> persoanl security manager?
<am3r1ca> mustard5 in the alsmixer controls the speakers appear and all have the volume at 100
<christian> i cant view any ubuntu pages?
<Pablo> I have a compact flash reader in my pcmcia slot and I can seem to mount it... can someone please help me to get this work?
<Pablo> to*
<mustard5> am3r1ca, I don't know much more than that
<christian> i just updated what if i reboot?
<IdleOne> christian:  try it
<am3r1ca> i installed the ca106 or something driver into tha alsa database just for the soundcard to work
<ploum> Hello. I have a matroska mkv file here but mplayer will only play the first chapter. Any idea on how read others ? Another player available on Ubuntu ?
<christian> l8r
<am3r1ca> mustard5 ok thanks anyway
<hyperactivecrond> !tell ploum about dvd
<furntree> hi can someone help me install XMMS?
<eobanb> furntree, sudo apt-get install xmms
<hyperactivecrond> furntree: what do you need?
<IdleOne> !xmms
<jimcooncat> !tell me about xchat
<ubotu> xmms is, like, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<hyperactivecrond> and which version
<Pablo> I have a compact flash reader in my pcmcia slot and I can seem to mount it... can someone please help me to get this to work?
<ploum> hyperactivecrond: I'm not speaking about DVD but about a matroska file
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<hyperactivecrond> apologies
<furntree> ok thanks
<ploum> no problem
<furntree> the tarball wasnt working
<Pablo> I have a compact flash reader in my pcmcia slot and I cant seem to mount it... can someone please help me to get this to work?
<Pablo> there finally
<Pablo> that is right
<tatters_> Iam looking for a package which will go through all my music foldes find any files not mp3 and convert them as well as checking CCDB and changing tags if neede,,anyone got any recommendations?d
<robinl1> I'm scared
<am3r1ca> eoband i have xmms but i can make it work on all speakers
<am3r1ca> ubotu eSound doesn appear
<ubotu> am3r1ca: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mustard5> robinl1, don't be scared. :)
<am3r1ca> ok
<Pablo> gj ubotu
<robinl1> well why not?
<robinl1> i've been attacked by many stuff and i'm almost gonna fain
<robinl1> t
* Pablo gives ubotu a cookie
<robinl1> so yea
<robinl1> why not be scared? :(
<annex> Hey, I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy.  Currently my nvidia Geforce 2 GTS card does not work anymore.  I removed my old drivers and installed the legacy drivers but when trying to load X the log file reports "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!".  Any ideas?  I thought changing the to legacy driver would fix things.
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<annex> IdleOne: I'll take a look...
<Unity> Failed to play: Could not open resource for writing. <-- does anyone know why i get that problem in totem but not in xmms?
<Kyral> Because Totem sucks?
<ideafix> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<am3r1ca> try other input plugin
<ideafix> !flight
<ubotu> ideafix: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Pablo> can someone help me mount this cf?
<Pablo> [4294837.135000]  Probing IDE interface ide0...
<Pablo> [4294837.399000]  hda: TOSHIBA THNCF128MMG, CFA DISK drive
<Pablo> [4294838.011000]  ide0 at 0x100-0x107,0x10e on irq 3
<Pablo> [4294838.012000]  ide-cs: hda: Vcc = 3.3, Vpp = 0.0
<Pablo> [4295022.393000]  ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<hyperactivecrond> !tell pablo about pastebin
<ideafix> why isnt flight in the bot ?
<dyrne> annex: i never got legacy driver to work from breezy repo on my k7 kernel you might search ubuntu.forums.org for the latest nvidia howto
<hyperactivecrond> ideafix: /topic
<hyperactivecrond> oops nvm
<dyrne> annex: i ended up just using installer fro nvidia site
<hyperactivecrond> nvidia-glx worked for me
<ideafix> whats the topic got to do with it ?
<IdleOne> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<ideafix> theres no mention to flight in the topic
<Yango> how do I set UTF-8 encoding in my terminals?
<Yango> !UTF-8
<ubotu> Yango: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<annex> dyrne: hrmm, I'm using a k7 kernel as well
<hyperactivecrond> hence the oops
<Yango> !i18n
<ubotu> Yango: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eobanb> !unicode
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eobanb
<annex> hyperactivecrond: using a k7 kernel?
<Yango> darn
<eobanb> Yango, what terminal programme
<Yango> Konosole
<hyperactivecrond> ah.. no
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen installing flight from the live cd aka expresso and from the regular instal cd ?
<Yango> but I want it to be the default encoding for all my system
<Yango> not only konsoel
<dyrne> annex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia worked for me
<a2xm> hi... i'm looking the "document root" in ubuntu. anyone knows where's it?
<Yango> /var/www
<G0SUB> a2xm /var/www/htdocs
<annex> dyrne: using the nvidia installer?
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen installing flight from the live cd aka expresso and from the regular instal cd ?
<lucaas> can anything else than realplayer play .rm videos?
<randabis> grr
<Yango> lucaas, besides helix player and real player you mean?
<randabis> ndiswrapper is being mean hehe
<dyrne> annex: yes
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen installing flight from the live cd aka expresso and from the regular instal cd ?
<lucaas> :o
<mustard5> !repeat
<ubotu> somebody said repeat was Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lucaas> Yango, mplayer worked with w32codecs :>
<IdleOne> ideafix:  I would guess its a different method
<a2xm> G0SUB, there's no htdocs in my /var/www/
<ideafix> iv guessed that much
<G0SUB> a2xm /var/www then
<ubuntu> is there anyway i can format my windows partition from within the ubuntu GUI
<Yango> vinko@fenix:~/cursor/SCI/sitio$ grep DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/ -r
<Yango> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default:   DocumentRoot /var/www/
<Yango> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: DocumentRoot /var/www/
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Yango> a2xm, that happened to you because you didn't listen to me! :) (j/k)
<am3r1ca> is there an EAX for linux ???
<IdleOne> am3r1ca:  google
<farous> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<ideafix> anyone knows whats the difrence betwen installing flight from the live cd aka expresso and from the regular instal cd ?
<randabis> my ndiswrapper is not working with flight 4 64 bit :(
<GTX> I cannot play any games without currupted sound and its really annoying I dont know whats up with it, should I buy a new sound card or?
<ideafix> anyone knows whats the difrence betwen installing flight from the live cd aka expresso verus the regular instal cd ?
<Yango> IdleOne, is a 3 lines paste flooding? I thought 3 lines was the acceptable maximum :)
<mustard5> ideafix, please don't repeat all the time
<ideafix> i syill didnt get any one to anser
<a2xm> Yango, so if I've to put something in document root its mean /var/www/ ? ;-)
<amphi> !repeat
<ubotu> methinks repeat is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Yango> a2xm, BINGO! ;)
<GTX> Hello, can someone help fix my overall sound, some times it  doesnt work and when it does work its all currupted sound like techno music comes out of it, please help
<Yango> techno is cool...
<GTX> :p
<Yango> when does it stop working?
<GTX> Yango, currupted tacno
<GTX> Well its currupted more than anything
<GTX> Playing music its fine
<GTX> But when I go into game like quake4
<a2xm> thanks guys ;-)
<GTX> its all currupted
<Yango> maybe you need to set quake to use esd, or configure your system to use alsa instead of esd
<gego> hi
<christian> what is the suod install command for packages on desktop
<GTX> Yango,  how do i make quake use esd?
<Yango> GTX, I don't know
<GTX> Yango, with ALSA i do aoss command
<GTX> how do I do it with ESD
<mustard5> christian, you mean the dpkg command for installing .debs locally?
<IdleOne> christian:  sudo apt-get install packagename
<eliyahu> can anyone reccomend a good WYSIWYG GUI HTML editor that works well with ubutu?
<christian> the deskotp command
<IdleOne> desktop command?
<farous> !ebuntu
<ubotu> farous: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> christian: synaptic?
<christian> sudo install deskotp/opera
<mustard5> IdleOne, he's talking about dpkg...installing a .deb from desktop
<IdleOne> christian:  open a terminal window ( looks like a dos prompt )
<christian> to tell location of file
<gego> how do i mount a external (usb) floppy divice ? i see it in the "coputer" but i cant "forat" it...
<jimcooncat> eliyahu, I use nvu
<christian> and how to mount floppy in terminal
<IdleOne> christian:  inn terminal type cd Desktop
<eliyahu> ok jimcoonn i'll give that a shot
<christian> kk
<amphi> christian: mount /dev/fd0 /mount/point
<gego> how do i mount a external (usb) floppy divice ? i see it in the "coputer" but i cant "forat" it...
<IdleOne> christian:  you want to do to many things at once
<LaptopZZ`> Does anyone know how to make dapper use vncserver with xorg 7?
<D> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jimcooncat> eliyahu, it's nice because the Windows version is just about the same thing
<jimcooncat> and has decent understanding of css
<amphi> christian: actually, I'm not sure what device a usb floppy will show up as
* IdleOne is off to work
<eliyahu> its installingn
<christian> ide floppy
<Cryptid> My GDM themed login screen is in 1280x768 resolution and my desktop is in 1024x768 resolution how do i change the GDM resoution to 1024x768 ????
<mustard5> gego, have you used the pastebin before?
<robinl1> no
<robinl1> i haven't used the pastebin before
<christian> before restared a popup in the corner was saying something was broken and opera?
<robinl1> cradek, i don't know.
<mustard5> robinl1, I'm talking to gego atm
<robinl1> mustard5, i know, but it's fun to react :-)
<Xappe> Cryptid: remove the 1280x768 option in xorg.conf at the colordepth you're using as default
<tristan> Anyone knows how to concatenate pdf files to only one pdf file?
<tristan> would the cat command work?
<Cryptid> Xappe, will that solve the problem???
<dyrne> tristan: maybe pdftk
<papa_lic> sooo
<Xappe> Cryptid: GDM uses the first resolution in the list
<papa_lic> after few hours messing with live-cd
<papa_lic> no solution
<papa_lic> I do not understand this
<papa_lic> look like the team has made some coding error and no-one knows about it
<christian> my internet is slow how to set network settings? cause in windows it was way faster?
<mustard5> !/msg ubotu ip6
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mustard5
<papa_lic> intyernet is slow....perhaps ya pc or smth is slow?
<christian> i have dsl 2500 d/l speed 450 upload
<Cryptid> Xappe, didnt fix the problem man ne other solutions????
<Valombre> hi
<Xappe> Cryptid: no, that's what did it for me
<christian> universal repositories
<christian> need the links
<acidic32> hi, how comes totem or kaffne wont play DVD's?
<annex> I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy.  Now all my icons in gnome are broken... most have the little 'piece of paper' icon instead of their normal one.  I've searched on the forums with no luck, any ideas?
<mustard5> christian is the speed problem only when you are browsing on firefox?
<christian> all
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<subliminaki> i have a problem with my usb wireless adapter...anyone canh help me?
<christian> when i was trying live cd linux's they were slow
<mustard5> christian, see links above from ubotu concerning extra repositories btw
<christian> k
<christian> opera_8.52-20060201.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<Amaranth> christian: yeah, that's because loading an entire OS from a CD is a bit on the slow side :)
<christian> so it is sudo apt get install opera_8.52-20060201.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<mustard5> christian, no
<cppnewbie> hey
<Amaranth> christian: Live CDs run slow because of your CD drive, mostly. :)
<christian> internet speed
<cppnewbie> seems ill be a regular client after all :D
<christian> wise
<acidic32> where do i get dvd decoder from?
<deternal> my comp sometimes locks up when I activate my wireless network - /usually/ it doesnt if it can connect to the ap upon boot, but sometimes it will crash at the login prompt
<cppnewbie> well, i cant seem to install my router.. i cant find the way to install that one. how do i do it? what can i tell u that helps?
<papetowe> Hello, im new. Could anyone point me to a guide on how t o dual boot ubuntu  & xp on a laptop?
<mustard5> christian, its  sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/opera_blahblahblah.deb
<deternal> if anyone have any hints they'd be appreciated
<eliyahu> jimcoon i have nvnu installed
<eliyahu> nice
<eliyahu> i wish it would also do php
<deternal> papetowe, if xp is installed first ubuntu will just add xp to the bootloader
<eliyahu> know on WYSIWYG php editor gui anyone?
<papetowe> I read some guides, and it looked like there were alot of steps i had to do
<christian> how do i copy what u just typed
<christian> ctrl c
<christian> ?
<papetowe> Your saying i can just run it and theres an option to dual boot?
<deternal> papetowe, you need to do the following, in this order: partition your harddrive - if you dont want special partitions just make 2 system partitions and 1 swap partition, the one system partition is for xp the other for ubuntu
<deternal> then install xp
<deternal> then install ubuntu
<deternal> and then you are running
<mustard5> christian, what IRC client are you running?
<papetowe> I have xp already installed
<rambo3> buptist irc v9
<mustard5> christian, normally you just select the text and it goes in your clipboard automatically
<deternal> papetowe, ok, hows your partitioning?
<Thorondor> hi, how can i upgrade from breezy to dapper flight 4 without a complete reinstall?
<Amaranth> Thorondor: but in the flight 4 cd, it should ask if you want to use it to upgrade
<Amaranth> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<Amaranth> d'oh
<pianoboy3333> Who here uses a RADEON X600?
<christian>  i think i installed opera where do i find it at?
<Thorondor> Amaranth: ah, thanks.
<mustard5> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<dylan_> can somebody help me?  when I go into Network Servers, I can browse networked machines, but I cannot write to them.  I need to be able to write to them.
<pianoboy3333> !flight 5
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<pianoboy3333> !flight5
<subliminaki> anyone can help me with ndiswrapper ??
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: whats up?
<Ng> pianoboy3333: flight4 was only just released, give them a chance ;)
<subliminaki> i've installed my drivers
<Jormundgand> People migrating from the Windows world interpret "development" as "severely broken". In the Linux world "in development" means not that it is severely broken but that things are changing so some things may stop working happily with others as bugs are fixed.
<pianoboy3333> Ng: lol, I no, but there is some wiki page for flight5
<stefan_> my friend forgot his root password during ubuntu insatall, any ideas of what to do?
<Jormundgand> After all, ALL Windows builds are severely broken. =P
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: ok...... so what isn't working?
<subliminaki> but i don't see my interface of wireless
<Jormundgand> stefan_: There is no root password.
<pianoboy3333> Who here uses a RADEON X600?
<Amaranth> stefan_: There is no root account to forgot the password to.
<Amaranth> pianoboy3333: Please don't repeat yourself.
<pianoboy3333> kk
<mustard5> Thorondor, doesnt seem to be much in the way of help on the wiki page actually
* pianoboy3333 will be back in 5-10 min
<stefan_> Jormundgand, no, but the thing is that it wants a password but it's not the password for the only user istalled..?
<Jormundgand> Yes it is.
<Dr_Willis> stefan_,  he did that 'advanced' install?
<tristan> pianoboy3333 : me
<stefan_> Dr_Willis, no, normal
* papetowe says deternal im pming you
<Dr_Willis> stefan_,  so he then set the root password  manually?
<tristan> pianoboy3333, well a Radeon X700 on an ACER laptop
<Jormundgand> Dr_Willis: This is uncanny. My Physics teacher has the same name as your nick. XD
<stefan_> Dr_Willis, yes
<deternal> papetowe, you sure? I cant see it
<stefan_> Dr_Willis, no
<dylan_> can somebody help me?  when I go into Network Servers, I can browse networked machines, but I cannot write to them.  I need to be able to write to them.
<Jormundgand> So every time you speak I think "why is my Physics teacher on an Ubuntu chatroom?"
<deternal> I tried to pm you tho
<Dr_Willis> stefan_,  yes/no...  :P  lol.
<Dr_Willis> Journich,  heh heh.
<dooglus> Amaranth: there *is too* a root account in ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> Journich,  Now go study for that test!
<Dr_Willis> LO
<tristan> I created a comand in my .bash_aliases and I want to write an info so that when I type info my_command it displays some help : how can I do that?
<Amaranth> dooglus: No, not really.
<Jormundgand> But we're doing coursework for the next two weeks, sir!
<Jormundgand> =P
<Chousuke> Amaranth: yes it has.
<tristan> pianoboy3333, what is your trouble with your X600?
<Dr_Willis> tristan,  'info' is a standard command. yoi may want to get a better name for your alias.
<Chousuke> Amaranth: root login is just disabled.
<Amaranth> dooglus: It's random garbage that will never match up with any real password you can type in.
<dooglus> Amaranth: what do you mean, not really?  look in /etc/passwd - it's there!
<jeff_hann> dylan_:detail,please
<dooglus> Amaranth: you're talking about the root password, not the root account
<Dr_Willis> tristan,  make a simple batch file with lots of echo "hello mom" and put them in a file, chmod +x it.. this is bash basics stuff.
<dylan_> jeff_hann, i need to be able to write to my networked machines.  apparently i can read anything connected through my router that has shared folders, but i "Dont have permissions to write to that folder"
<Amaranth> dooglus: It's easier to say "It doesn't exist" than "It exists but has a garbage password and you shouldn't use it because we have sudo"
<blitznl> just installed ubuntu but there various services being started that I don't need (e.g. cups and bluetooth), how can I disable them?
* Valombre is away: Occup
<christian> bum
<dooglus> Amaranth: it's also easier to say 1+1=3, but that's a lie, too
<tristan> Dr_Willis, I created a mergepdf command. I want that some help to be displayed when I'll type info mergepdf...
<dooglus> Amaranth: I don't think lying to newbies is a good idea.
<christian> boot-up manager what im getting right now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<subliminaki> i need help with ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> dooglus: I'm not in the modd.
<subliminaki> please
<Dr_Willis> tristan,  so you want to write your own info docs then?
<Amaranth> s/modd/mood/
* robinl1 runs around screaming "BLAHBLAHBLAH BLAHDEEDEEBLAH"
<Pablo> I need some help mounting a pcmcia cf please
<tristan> Dr_Willis, yes exactly if it is not too difficult
<dooglus> Amaranth: how does your mood justify misleading people?
<jeff_hann> ok...but details like:do you have a root account,are you on the server,etc.
* robinl1 runs around screaming "BLAHBLAHBLAH BLAHDEEDEEBLAH"
<Dr_Willis> tristan,  'mergepdf --help'  would be a better wayt o get quick help. in a command.
* robinl1 runs around screaming "BLAHBLAHBLAH BLAHDEEDEEBLAH"
<Amaranth> dooglus: Drop it.
<Pablo> I need some help mounting a pcmcia cf please
<tristan> Dr_Willis, ok, and how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> tristan,  also just simple 'man pages' would be easier to write.. Ive never wrote an info page befor. heh
<Dr_Willis> tristan,  have your program check the arguments,. if one is 'help' print a lot of stuff.
<tristan> Dr_Willis, I don't understand....
<dooglus> Amaranth: OK, I admit it, you're right.  There isn't a root account in ubuntu.  Just please don't kick me.
<christian> where do find a program i just installed?
<Dr_Willis> tristan,  its time you learned some bash shell scripting then. http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/  is a MUST read :P loads of examples.
<Jormundgand> christian: I'd wager it'd be on your hard drive.
<Amaranth> dooglus: Being right or wrong isn't what is annoying me, it's arguing such a minor thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<tristan> Dr_Willis, thanks I'll look at that
<christian> where at though?
<beeswax> does wine setup with apt report any problems like "error reading from server. remote end closed connection"?
<beeswax> for you, i mean
<dooglus> understanding administrator/root privs is an important part of looking after a machine.  look at the problems people have on Windows because they don't understand about running as administrator.  If people understood the issues, things would be a little better.  Telling people "there's no root account" doesn't help anyone understand anything.
<dylan_> jeff_hann, do you not know of a solution?  :(
<christian> where is the program i installed located
<jeff_hann> dylan_:if you have a root account then chmod those folders
<dylan_> jeff_hann, should i do chmod u+x  ?
<mustard5> christian, try typing opera in terminal
<jeff_hann> chmod 775
<dylan_> jeff_hann, thanks!  for future reference, how do i figure out what kinds of numbers to use for chmod?
<davey_> Can I upgrade Ubuntu to breezy (from Hoary) using an ISO mounted using a loopback device?
<jeff_hann> better yet 'man chmod'
<christian> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<oklinux> any one here know to make realplayer work ?
<xored> i just created some iptable rules ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8966 ). Iam running a linux box as router ( dilip ppp0 ) and the inner ethernet eth0 with 2 trusty clients ( 25,21). But now iam not able to connect to my box thorugh ssh, any tips ?
<mustard5> christian, did you get errors on the install?
<bensode> Anyone have a few minutes to help with NFS client permissions on breezy client?
<jeff_hann> dylan_ : np:read a simple unix manual,you'll find things about file permissions there
<christian> no
<dylan_> jeff_hann, it doesnt tell me anything decent in man chmod
<mark__> hi all, I'm a noob and would like some help getting grub to recognize a second hd with win 2k (originally the system's main hd).
<christian> it says oper has encountered a problem with the plug-ins
<jeff_hann> decent?what do you mean?
<dylan_> jeff_hann, i mean i do man chmod, and it only tells me that -v does verbose, etc.  nothing about numbers
<christian> it started...yay
* Valombre is back (gone 00:09:33)
<dylan_> or the combinations or executable chmod actions, etc.
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: ok, whats the prob?
<christian> opera closed when i closed terminal...???
<jeff_hann> dylan_:if you don't like reading man pages,google will always be your friend in neeed
<jeff_hann> *need
<Davey|Work> christian: create a launcher for it :)
<christian> where how?
<subliminaki> i've installed the drivers of my usb wireless adapter
<subliminaki> if i do ndiswrapper -l
<Davey|Work> christian: the process is tied to the terminal when starting from a terminal (unless you tell it not to be, but don't worry about that)
<dylan_> thanks jeff_hann
<subliminaki> wlanutg driver present, hardware present
<mustard5> christian, christian on the wiki page for opera it describes the problem you are seeing....it is related to java
<jeff_hann> there are tons of linux help websites out there...good ones even
<mustard5> christian, I suspect you may not have java installed
<jeff_hann> anytime,dylan_
<christian> yeah
<Davey|Work> christian: right click on the menu bar at top > Add to Panel > Custom Application Launcher > Choose the Opera binary
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: ok.......... do you have breezy badger?
<subliminaki> but i don't see the interface if i do iwconfig
<Davey|Work> christian: then you can just click it :)
<subliminaki> yes i do
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: go to System->Admin.->Networking
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  yes
<oklinux> where is realplayer installed ?
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: now it says The interface wlan0 is not active?
<christian> where is the opera binary
<Davey|Work> christian: its the file you just ran in terminal :)
<christian> the install package?
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  there isn't wlan0
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  only eth0
<christian> the .deb file?
<beeswax> anyone used bluetooth with ubuntu?
<acidic32> how comes i get error about encrypted DVD's?
<mustard5> christian, no ..the .deb file is the install package
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: Are you using a wifi adapter?
<christian> so where is the binary?
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  yes an usb wifi adapter
<bensode> Is there a command line option to specify local user permissions on an NFS mount?
<cradek> bensode: with nfs you get exactly what is on the remote filesystem
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: is the ethernet cable still plugged in then?
<haakonn> i see backports has subversion 1.3 (files in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/), but apt doesn't seem to know about them -- how do i install 1.3?
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  yes
<mustard5> christian, just put 'opera' in the command field for the launcher
<kenas> how can i access my network ?
<mustard5> christian, or even opera %s
<acidic32>  how comes i get error about encrypted DVD's?
<christian> no such file it says
<bensode> That's what I figured, but the NFS share has the ubuntu ip permission RW and allowed root.  I have to mount the NFS share as root on the ubuntu box but when I try to cd into the directory as the local user I get Permission Denied and the uid/gid is a long numberic string
<kenas> Problems Accessing Network
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: ok, I believe that is confusing ubuntu, so u'll have to restart, take the ethernet out b4 ubuntu loads, then when you get into ubuntu u'll go back to network settings and it should be there.... I hope, also make sure you only have that one driver installed (ndiswrapper -l to see drivers) uninstall others with ndiswrapper -e
<mustard5> christian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<mustard5> christian, load that in opera if its working
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  ok i try...then i'll back here
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: and you'll have to confiugre the card with the prop. button
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  thank ou
<pianoboy3333> kk
<pianoboy3333> good night, and good luck
<pianoboy3333> lol
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  thank you
<cradek> bensode: you'll have to match your uids/gids with the other system to get the behavior you want.
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333:  see you later
<tanubis> anyone know a repository that has the rar/unrar packages?
<cradek> bensode: this is why NIS and NFS are often used together
<pianoboy3333> kk
<bensode> ugh ok it's a Windows NFS share ... and it's not very well documented on the Windows side ...
<mark__> hi all, I'm a noob and would like some help getting grub to recognize a second hd with win 2k (originally the system's main hd).
<Joan> where do I find my sda3 disc? Ubuntu is installed on sda1 and swap is sda2
<cradek> bensode: use samba instead of nfs then.
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I prepend a letter to all of the filenames in a directory?
<cradek> FlyingSquirrel32: for i in *; do mv $i a$i; done
<Jormundgand> cradek: damn you, I was halfway through typing out that exact same script.
<FlyingSquirrel32> cradek: thanks
<Joan> send mark__ install ubuntu after windows
<zaphod_> Hello
<vitriol> i can't access my network printer from any other machine....i think it might be an iptables thing
<zaphod_> Anyone here?
<vitriol> anyone know what i might be doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<bensode> I'd like to, but the problem is these are dev unix boxes that "require" an NFS environment.  I'll have to keep beating up on the windows end
<makaveli> can i convert windoze ntfs to ext3 without loosing data?
<Davey|Work> Anyone knowif the Burnfree stuff is the buffer underrun protection?
<cradek> bensode: sounds like...
<pianoboy3333> I'm having a problem where when I boot up, the GRUB screen is fine, but the ubuntu loading screen, and ubuntu safemode terminal are distorted, yet once I get into ubuntu it's fine........ I use a ATI RADEON X600....
<bensode> just making sure I wan't missong anything on the mount options to set the uid at mount time
<Dr_Willis> vitriol,  could flush all the iptables rules  to totally disable them. and seeif it works them.. if it does - then you know its an iptables issue.
<Joan> you could make it fat32 without loosing
<pianoboy3333> help?
<mark__> Joan, are you saying I need to reinstall windows on the second hd?
<vitriol> Dr_Willis: how do you do that?
<Dr_Willis> vitriol,  how did you enable iptables rules anyway?
<FlyingSquirrel32> cradek: sorry, just one more, remove the last letter?
<vitriol> Dr_Willis: i assumed they were there by default in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo iptables --list' will show if any exist.
<vitriol> ok
<Joan> not really mark_, if you already have wondows you should be able to put GRUB in the master boot record while installong ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> vitriol,  if ya get none. :P then ya gotta look elseware lol.
<Dr_Willis> for your problem.
<cradek> FlyingSquirrel32: for i in *; do mv $i ${i%?}; done
<tanubis> anyone know where I can find a working rar/unrar package?
<cradek> FlyingSquirrel32: (untested)
<vitriol> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<vitriol> no rules but ACCEPT
<vitriol> so that's not the problem
<Dr_Willis> vitriol,  yep. Hmm..the shared printer is on a windows machine?
<mustard5> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<FlyingSquirrel32> cradek: thanks a bunch.
<vitriol> Dr_Willis: no, it's on the ubuntu machine i'm using right now
<cradek> FlyingSquirrel32: welcome
<oklinux> Dr_Willis are you good on installing Realplayer ?
<Mordof> vitriol, do you have samba set up properly?
<vitriol> Dr_Willis: the two other computers i want to be able to use it are windows machines
<vitriol> Mordof: i followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP?highlight=%28print%29
<Dr_Willis> oklinux,  nope. :P i read the wiki on it.. and thats it.
<Dr_Willis> vitriol,  the service pack2 on windows often has a very annoying firewall set up.
<mark__> Joan, I am currently running hoary on my new first hd. How can I change GRUB to give me the option to boot to win 2k?
<Joan> in the GUI how could I find sda3? anyone?
<vitriol> ohh
<vitriol> Dr_Willis: yes that could be it! glad you mentioned it
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with my loading problem, it is also stopping me from using live cd's....
* vitriol checks the windows firewall
<Mordof> vitriol, did you follow that first part exactly or did you add all of your ip addresses?
<vitriol> Mordof: i followed it exactly
<stefan_> does fluxbox exist to ubuntu?
<Mordof> vitriol, what is the network IP you are on?
<mustard5> mark__, is windows on the second hard drive?
<vitriol> Mordof: 192.168.1.103
<FlyingSquirrel32> cradek: any good reference on that sort of stuff, and if not what should I google for?
<mark__> mustard5, yes
<Aragorn_Guardian> i use it...
<Mordof> vitriol, thats your problem
<cradek> FlyingSquirrel32: man sh
<theplateau> same here vitriol
<theplateau> :P
<Mordof> vitriol, you dont have the right IP's set
<vitriol> nah i edited that part
<mustard5> mark__, I think windows likes to be on the first drive...so you have to trick it into thinking it on the first drive with some special grub commands
* robinl1 eats Mordof 
<tortoise> I need to run ubuntu setup from hard disk, how can i do this?
<vitriol> to go from 192.168.0 5o 192.168.1
<Mordof> Allow From 192.168.0.*   change to Allow From 192.168.1.*    oh you did that?
<Mordof> oh ok
* robinl1 eats Mordof for the second time
<interneti> anyone build sussen from source
<Mordof> robinl1, ?? why? lol
<interneti> ?
* robinl1 spits out Mordof onto mustard5 
<Mordof> im just trying to help
<cavedive2> Hi. Anyone uses Xgl and compis in Dapper? Is there a way to add transset to the menu somehow, allowing to set transparancy on a per windows basis without having to go to console
<mustard5> mark__, I'll just have a look at my grub menu.lst
<Mordof> haha
<christian> is there a way for me to set my netowrk settings correctly
<robinl1> bowling:D
<mark__> mustard5, thanks
<vitriol> Mordof: i know, and thank you
* robinl1 collects some support geeks and puts them on the bowling range
<christian> it is vey slow browsing an any browser
* robinl1 gets a really strong fire ball
* robinl1 shoots the ball
<robinl1> STRIKE! :D
<interneti> mustard5:ever build sussen fom source?
<Ng> robinl1: shoosh ;)
<mustard5> interneti, never :)
<Mordof> vitriol, hmmm.. you sure thats the port its using?
<fek> moin
<tortoise> My computer cannot start from CD, I have USB cd-rom working in DOS, How can i proceed to install my ubuntu?
<john-here> what computer do i need to run ubuntu?
* robinl1 picks up Ng 
<Mordof> tortoise, go into your bios and change it so your cd rom boots first..
* robinl1 puts him inside his ball-filter
<interneti> well perhaps you could help anyway
<Ng> robinl1: this is a support channel, if you want to muck about, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
* robinl1 shoots the ball to President Bush
<robinl1> i know :P
<tortoise> Mordof: It is a tablet PC, no options in biops
<pianoboy3333> I'm having a problem where when I boot up, the GRUB screen is fine, but the ubuntu loading screen, and ubuntu safemode terminal are distorted, yet once I get into ubuntu it's fine........ I use a ATI RADEON X600.... How can I make it undistorted?
<robinl1> not many people there
<Ng> robinl1: if you know, why are you still spamming nonsense in here?
<Mordof> tortoise, i dunno then :P
<robinl1> well, thats my reason
<robinl1> not many people there
<Ng> tough
<Ng> :)
<mustard5> mark__, here is my menu.lst...take note of the 'map' commands on the section involving windows..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8967
<tortoise> Mordof: Thanks anyways :)
<Mordof> vitriol, i have no idea... sorry, ive never done it before so i dont know where to start trouble-shooting
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333: nothing
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: hmmmmmmmm
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333: there isn't the interface
<mustard5> mark__, the windows section is down the bottom
<interneti> see what you could make of this mustard5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8968
<tortoise> If i could run setup from hard disk, maybe then i can have my ubuntu on my little tabby
<mark__> mustard5, thanks, I'll take a look
<Davey|Work> Is it possible to dist-upgrade hoary to breezy using a loopback mounted ISO?
<john-here> what computer do i need to run ubuntu?
<Mordof> tortoise, do you have a boot disk for a floppy?
<vitriol> i turned off the windows firewall, and it still isn't being picked up...
<vitriol> strange
<Jormundgand> john: ubuntu works on i386, amd64 and ppc architectures.
<tortoise> Mordof: I have a modified 98 boot disk, that sees the USB cd, i also have a debian sarge dvd. that is all the tools i have
<robinl1> ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS ANANAS :D
<dyrne> tortoise: loadlin might be helpful never used it myself basically dos prog to boot linux images i think
<Mordof> tortoise, i see.. then i dunno
<john-here> so i can install it on my p1-166mhz 16mb ram and 1gig hdd?
<interneti> any clues mustard5?
<tortoise> dyrne: is loadlin on ubuntu or debian sarge cd?
<Jormundgand> john: sure, but don't expect speed. =P
<tortoise> Mordof: thanks :)
<mustard5> interneti, I would apt-get gtksharp related packages :)
<Joan> where can I find drives outside the Filesystem. I have a second fat32 partition that I can't find i ubunutu. Ubunutu is installed on sda1,2 and the second partition is sda3
<john-here> it might be a 200mhz or is it the ram that would slow it down?
<mustard5> interneti, there is a gtk-sharp  and a gtk-sharp2 in repositories
<dyrne> tortoise: not an ubuntu app. maybe i misundertood you are trying to install ubuntu w/out cd right?
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: I really don't know
<christian> sorry to ask again "universal repositories" the link to it
<Jormundgand> Just about everything about those specs would slow it down unless you use Xfce or something really light.
<tortoise> dyrne:correct
<cradek> john-here: you should probably have 64MB of ram and 3G of disk for a comfortable full install
<john-here> hmm
<cradek> john-here: also your system needs to be able to boot from CD.
<Joan> mark__ I never did it that way, but there should be instructions in the forum or the wiki have yopu checked that?
<christian> im on a 33mhz 256 ram and 8mb video card
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333: how can i do to see if the ndiswrapper module work correctly
<christian> 333mhz
<mark__> mustard5, my win2k is on /dev/hdb1, should I copy the end of your grub and paste it to the end of mine
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: ndiswrapper -l, should say driver present, hardware present
<simon__> newbie
<mustard5> mark__, let me just have a look at mine again
<interneti> Mustard5: that' s the problem. I already have the gtksharp
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333: ye
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333: yes
<haakonn> is a dist-upgrade to dapper likely to yield a usable system, or should i just forget about it?
<tortoise> Do i need to have ubuntu running on a computer already to do network boot?
<pianoboy3333> subliminaki: g2g
<mustard5> interneti, you got gtk-sharp2?
<mark__> Joan, I tried some of the ideas in the forum, but it wouldn't recognize the disk format
<john-here> so what can this os do that windows xp cant?
<interneti> yes
<tortoise> my tablet supports PXE
<subliminaki> pianoboy3333: ?
<slavik-lt> I hvae a winXP printer that is being shared, how do I access it from ubuntu?
<xored> i justed setted iam my iptables and get a last problem, maybe logical : http://channels.debian.net/paste/paste . For my logic, there should be no access to the box from the interne( no ports opened to the box, only forward), but somehow there is access. Why ?
<cradek> john-here: that's outside the scope of a support channel
<mark__> title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<mark__> rootnoverify	(hd1,0)
<mark__> makeactive
<mark__> chainloader	+1
<mustard5> mark_, I suspect it might work, exept you would need to change the title...I have no real experience with doing what you are saying though
<john-here> ok np
<Joan> mark__ I see... hmm I think I installed windiws on a linux installation before, remember that worked, but that was XP though
<mark__> that's what I added before
<mark__> sorry about pasting
<dyrne> john-here: it does everything winxp can at no cost other than time and no viruses spyware
<john-here> cool
<john-here> can it be ran with win xp as well?
<theplateau> its also way better for servers
<mustard5> mark__, ah ok..well my ubuntu install is hda and windows is hdb, so I figure we must have similar grub entries
<interneti> john-here you can dual-boot
<mesaboogie1> yup john-here
<john-here> cool so what would have to be installed first?
<tortoise> john-here: i found it easy if winxp is installed first
<interneti> I agree
<dyrne> john-here: you want xp first because it will mess everything up if you let it have final word and install last
<mark__> mustard5, I'll try changing my grub to what you have.
<interneti> any ideas mustard5?
<john-here> ok and then i reboot with ubuntu in the cd-rom?
<mustard5> interneti, thinking about it again....
<illustre> good afternoon all
<pescez> hi guys.. i have to make an install but my system says it can't find the command "make" where should i find it? i already have gcc
<mark__> mustard5, do you think the first 'root' command is necessary?
<dyrne> john-here: yep you will need room on your hd for a second parition thats abou ti
<john-here> does ubuntu have ics shareing to a windows 98 computer and networking?
<illustre> i have a live/full ubuntu dvd but cant seem to get to where i can make full install, all i am gettng is the live cd  how can i get to the full install
<theplateau> coreutils?
<mustard5> interneti, I think the only thing you could do is look online for the latest version of gtk-sharp2 that is greater than 2.4
<tatters_> sudo apt-get install make    worked for me
<Knowledge_> when's the next ubuntu comming out?
<mustard5> mark_, I would think so
<Ng> build-essential depends on the most important gcc/make related things
<Ng> Knowledge_: april 20th
<pescez> apt-get install make? gonna try.. i thought it came with gcc o something alike
<interneti> mustard5 that's exactly what I was trying to avoid :-D
<Knowledge_> hmm....I probably should wait until then to request the cds huh?
<dyrne> john-here: can be setup as just a comp on the network or as the gateway yes
<jenda> isn't make in build-essential?
<tatters_> nope
<mark__> mustard5, ok I'm pasted it to my grub ... gonna give it a shot ... thanks!
<slavik-lt> I have a winXP printer that is being shared, how do I access it from ubuntu?
<tatters_> didnt come with mine anyways
<mark__> Joan, thanks for the input, too!
<mustard5> interneti, hehehe..its seems to be the only way unfortunately..unless dapper has some updated gtk-sharp2 package..but that might create its own problems
<john-here> cool, does it cost to get the cd's sent?
<mark__> rebooting, brb
<Sp4rKy> what's the keyboard setting software over kde ?
<pescez> damn... it was right.. there is a package called "make"... i didn't know. thanks a lot
<tatters_> np
<dyrne> slavik-lt: wiki.ubuntu.com/windowsxpprinter
<relachs> Hello, i have problems opening hdc2 on my desktop, it says i can't access it because i do not have the right. when i looked up the preferences i saw it's only readable by root, it's a NTFS Partition, but i have access as a user to HDC1, a FAT32 Partition
<yyz> has anyone had any success compiling gens-rc3?
<cooldaddydoof> hello all
<rockyburt> this is odd, i installed ubuntu from the dapper drake flight 4 cd and it seems to have installed gnome 2.13.3, shouldn't it have installed gnome 2.14beta2
<rockyburt> ?
<yyz> barfs saying it couldnt detect gtk 2.4.0
<cooldaddydoof>  I have a problem with either ubuntu or probably hardware but here goes
<xerophyte> i have firefox 1.5 its randomly hanging :(
<embrapa> oi
<cooldaddydoof> I have two machine with ubuntu one is an amd K7 and the other a P4 machine
<Joan> what can I do about this "Couldn't display "/dev/sda"
<lkaminski> i have the same firefox hanging problem
<mustard5> interneti, it looks like dapper is using 2.8
<slavik-lt> I have a winXP printer that is being shared, how do I access it from ubuntu?
<dyrne> relachs: sudo /etc/fstab the line for hdc patition under options change defaults to umask=000,defautls
<embrapa> hi
<cooldaddydoof> xmms, mplayer, NEROLINUX, and eboard on the P4 machine all have laterally compressed fonts making it impossible to read
<dyrne> relachs: sudo gedit /etc/fstab that is
<mustard5> interneti, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gtk-sharp2&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<cooldaddydoof> All other applications are fine
<yyz> ideas folks? checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
<yyz> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<yyz> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<yyz> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<yyz> configure: error: *** GTK+ version 2.4.0 not found!
<tatters_> ouchies :P
<pescez> fuck... can somebody tellme why i can't open dvds and get this message?
<pescez> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<pescez> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd1 with libdvdcss.
<pescez> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd1 for reading
<pescez> mplayer
<cooldaddydoof> pescez I assume you have all the cidecs and plugins you need?
<papetowe> Where could i download a parttioner?
<cooldaddydoof> codecs
<embrapa> vai todo mundo se
<cooldaddydoof> gparted live cd
<pescez> i just installed 'em
<Joan> papetowe tryQTParted
<tatters_> sudo-apt-get install  gparted   maybe?
<cooldaddydoof> pescex tell me what you did
<Dr_Willis> papetowe,  i tend to use live cds that come with qtparted or gparted
<cooldaddydoof> gparted live cd is nice
<Joan> papetowe sudo apt-get install qtparted if I'm not wrong
<papetowe> Im not running a live cd though
<Joan> >p
<relachs> dyrne, do i need to restart ubuntu?
<Joan> :p
<tatters_> gparted is quicker to type :P
<dyrne> relachs: try sudo mount -a see if you get any errors
<cooldaddydoof> papetowe the live cd is for gparted not ubuntu
<papetowe> ok
<bur[n] er> lol @ tatters_
<trkorecky> Building PC - Should I put the CPU in the motherboard before putting into the case, or put the motherboard in first, then the CPU?
<cooldaddydoof> you can partition with the gparted live cd
<papetowe> Where is that?
<cooldaddydoof> oline downlod it hold on i will find it
<bshumate> pescez: how about using mplayer preferences to point to the correct dvd device, which by default under Ubuntu is /dev/dvd, not /dev/dvd1
<relachs> dyrne, no errors
<papetowe> thankies
<cooldaddydoof> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<embrapa> i dont speak english
<dyrne> relachs: try to open if still doesnt work might have to unmount and redo mount -a
<christian> Link for the wiki on universal repositories
<christian> ?
<pescez> i changed it to /dev/dvd1
<pescez> i installed essential codec pack
<cooldaddydoof> ok guys problem with laterally compressed fonts
<trkorecky> Building PC - Should I put the CPU in the motherboard before putting into the case, or put the motherboard in first, then the CPU?
<mustard5> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<relachs> dyrne: i try to open hdc2 using the icon on my desktop but it keeps saying i do not have the right
<cooldaddydoof> pescez OS are you using?
<pescez> maybe something about permissions?
<pescez> libdevcss are 1.2.8
<bshumate> pescez: and you actually have the device /dev/dvd1 ?
<dyrne> relachs: reboot might be easiest or umount -a then mount -a again
<pescez> yes
<christian> Link for the wiki on universal repositories
<pescez> it's a link to /dev/hdd , my dvd drive
<mustard5> !tell christian about repos
<xored> can nobody help me ?!!? which rule in iptables would stand for "from ppp0 to the box itself ( not forward ) : iptables -A INPUT -ppp0 ?
<Ng> xored: -i ppp0
<relachs> dyrne: a that stands for?
<christian> thanks
<pescez> ubuntu 5.10
<xored> can nobody help me ?!!? which rule in iptables would stand for "from ppp0(interent) to the box itself ( not forward ) : iptables -A INPUT -ppp0 ?
<mustard5> christian, np
<xored> Ng: got that, but the box is still accessable
<cooldaddydoof> Ok lets walk though some of the installs youdid
<trkorecky> Building PC - Should I put the CPU in the motherboard before putting into the case, or put the motherboard in first, then the CPU?
<bshumate> pescez: could be permissions, is /dev/dvd1 a symlink to > /dev/hdd ?  (ls -ld /dev/d*)
<relachs> ok, i will reboot
<Ng> xored: something else must be wrong then ;)
<xored> Ng: from the internet. I can still call services on it and the ports are opened
<dyrne> relachs: umm maybe best
<pescez> bshumate: yes it is
<tatters_> CPU on MOBO first IMHO
<cooldaddydoof> pescez you install totem-xine or mplayer
<cooldaddydoof> or both
<xored> Ng: http://channels.debian.net/paste/1882
<pescez> mplayer 586
<LinuxJones> How's the Flight 4 GUI installer working from the LiveCD...any problems with it ?
<xored> Ng: look at the TOboxFROMinet part
<cooldaddydoof> ok you installed the gstreamer plugins?
<pescez> gstreamer plugins... just wait but i guess yes
<xored> Ng: what could be wrong ?
<Davey|Work> woohoo! upgrading to Breezy at work, finally :D
<oklinux> hey cooldadddoof do you know how to install and config realplayer ?
<eliyahu> hey lisi
<Jormundgand> Am I the only one who thinks the decisions the Ubuntu dev team are making are completely detached from the reality of using Ubuntu?
<lisi> hey, I see ya
<xored> Ng: thats better formated : http://channels.debian.net/paste/1884
<eliyahu> these guys are very helpful
<xored> Ng:  iam really helpless :/
<mustard5> Jormundgand, I'm completely detached from the realites of the dev team, so i dont know :)
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, how can i discover that? apt?
<LinuxJones> Jormundgand, what decisions are you talking about ?
<Jormundgand> Two random examples off the top of my head: ESD, gnome-screensaver.
<cooldaddydoof> pescez   apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multivers
<bur[n] er> Jormundgand: i think you're the only one
<cooldaddydoof> pescez if it is installed it will let you know
<Mordof> stupid server.. i hate it when it wont let me even log in because my username is in use
<Ng> xored: hmm, not sure
<Jormundgand> I cannot believe the GNOME team bundled keycombos into Metacity. Have they not heard of modularising? That sort of stuff should be handled by a daemon!
<embrapa>  beyond-rango voce sabe como instalar o kde?
<alunos_> vgth
<alunos_> e ae manos
<dyrne> Jormundgand: theyre remaking the world dont question them!
<LinuxJones> Mordof, you have to properly disconnect from the server.
<mustard5> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<alunos_> aowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<papetowe> gracious
<alunos_> kjsd
<Ng> Jormundgand: this is not reeally a suitable place to rant about such things
<papetowe> es muy guapo no?
<bur[n] er> Jormundgand: it's redhat that bundled hotkeys with metacity, but that's how all window managers work.  hotkeys are with the window manager
<interneti> arrgh sussen is annoying me
<cooldaddydoof> pescez also do sudo apt-get install totem-xine    just in case there are codecs defaulted in the installation
<embrapa> #ubuntu-br Isso?
<christian> my internet is slow how do i get ti fast as it was in windows?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez i use both totem-xine and mplayer
<mustard5> christian, it might be a problem with your isp not handling ip6 protocol
<bur[n] er> christian: if the sites you connect to use IIS as their server and you were using IE in windows, there is no way
<LinuxJones> christian, it's probably ipv6 module causing your slow dns.
<Limulus> Hi everyone ^_^
<bur[n] er> or the ip thing
<cooldaddydoof> Limulus hello
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, they were not installed, i couldn't find the multilev but it went on with gstreamer0.8-plugins... it's installing a lot of plugins
<Limulus> Has anyone here tried the Live CD persistence in the Dapper Flight 4 CD?
<elvirolo> hi
<christian> ip6
<mustard5> christian, you would need to disable it..but I don't recall how
<cooldaddydoof> pescez yes there are alot of them
<christian> how do i get it right
<aaaa> howis Limulus
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, so you think it's a plugin related trouble?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez let me know when you are done
<elvirolo> is it safe ton upgrade from hoary to breezy ? won't my system break up ?
<cooldaddydoof> partly
<cooldaddydoof> pescez partly
<Ng> !tell elvirolo about upgrade
<mustard5> christian, you could try looking around on the ubuntuforums using the search function?
<BockBilbo> hello
<pescez> nothing about /dev stuff?
<christian> kk
<Limulus> aaaa: I'm good, but having trouble getting the Live CD persistence working ;)
<BockBilbo> anyone user dapper knows where the nm-applet has gone???
<BockBilbo> :S
<mustard5> christian, I just can't recall the process offhand
<xored> Ng:  no idea ?
<aaaa> Exist Devc for ubuntu linux?
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, done
<elvirolo> Ng: thanks
<Ng> xored: 'fraid not, my head isn't working well enough atm to think that much, sorry ;)
<cooldaddydoof> pescez ok now in the terminal type  gst-register-0.8
<tanner> hey
<relak> Dyrne, that works! Thanks
<tanner> wats hey g unit
<dyrne> relak: np
<mustard5> cooldaddydoof, I'm wondering whether its going to end up being something simple like scratches on the media :)
<makaveli> g-g-g-gunat
<relak> what do i need to install to get mp3 working?
<cooldaddydoof> mustard5 yikes!!
<mustard5> cooldaddydoof, I hope it all goes well though :D
<oklinux> hey cooldaddydoof can you help me ?
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, done without sudoing right?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez right
<tanner> ya sure
<Mordof> i need some help... how do i set it so that apache has read/write capabilities and so do i on a folder in my home dir?
<christian> boot-up manager (BUM)
<papetowe> This things takes so long to dl
<christian> someone searh that on the net it says for me to sudo dpkg -i bum_2.1.5-1_all.deb
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, it still doesn't work
<tanner> ya man
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, :(
<christian> but it cant find the file
<cooldaddydoof> pescez now sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<mustard5> christian, you on breezy?
<pescez> i did that already
<embrapa> como fao para instalar rdio no ubuntu
<christian> 5.10
<tanner> ru8t
<mustard5> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<cooldaddydoof> pescez did you get that?
<Limulus> relak: install XMMS
<christian> i guess?
<tanner> hey gunit
<mustard5> christian,  type this in terminal    cat /etc/issue
<mustard5> christian, tell me what you see
<pescez> i did it before doing all these stuff about plugins... but i'm gonna try again
<Mordof> _jason, you there?
<christian> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<pescez> cooldaddydoof,  this is what it prints out when i try to open a dvd
<mustard5> christian, ok..boot up manager is already installed then
<pescez> Playing dvd://1.
<pescez> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<pescez> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd1 with libdvdcss.
<pescez> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd1 for reading
<pescez> Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd1
<pescez> File not found: '1'
<pescez> Failed to open dvd://1
<mustard5> christian, it comes by default in breezy
<christian> bum?
<relak> Limulus, ok, can you advice another good player (just don't like it)
<Mordof> can anyone help me with folder permissions?
<Mordof> how do i set it so that i own a folder and apache can use it also?>
<cooldaddydoof> pescez OK hold on
<mustard5> christian, look under system>>administration>>services
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, ok i wait, thanks
<christian> ok
<ubuntu> YAY!
<mustard5> heh
<mustard5> that was a quick entry and exit by ubuntu :)
<Mordof> can anyone help me out?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez what manufacturer for the dvd rom
<Limulus> relak: Mplayer, VLC
<Limulus> those also play video
<relak> VLC right
<dyrne> Mordof: what was the problem?
<Limulus> and to get totem to play MP3s
<christian> how do i get the advance view of bum?
<Limulus> you need to install the appropriate plugin
<relak> Limulus, i have totem!
<Mordof> dyrne, i need to get it so that a folder in my home dir.. both me and the apache have read/write/execute permissions for it
<Mordof> /home/mordof/www
<cooldaddydoof> relak totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, samsung
<Limulus> these packages should install it (its one of the dependencies)
<Limulus> gstreamer0.8-misc, gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<cooldaddydoof> pescez ok should work fine did you try the totem-xine install
<relak> how do i install them? :)
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, not yet.. gonna try
<mustard5> christian, actually I just noticed a package in the universe repository for 'bum'
<cooldaddydoof>  pescez sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<mustard5> christian, you should be able to to sudo apt-get install bum
<christian> doesnt work....
<Davey|Work> I'm having problems upgrading to Hoary :(
<mustard5> christian, can you elaborate on that?
<Davey|Work> uhm, Breezy
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, it's gonna remove totem-gstreamer... is it ok?
<cooldaddydoof> Davey|Work don't upgrade clean install are more reliable
<Ng> christian: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez yes that is what you want
* Dr_Willis agrees with cooldaddydoof 
<dyrne> Mordof: oh god apache .. one sec :)
<Davey|Work> cooldaddydoof, yeah, thanks, that doesn't help.
<mustard5> Davey|Work, what is the issue?
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, ah, i didn't figure out that :P
<mustard5> Davey|Work, can you pastebin errors?
<christian> yes just got it
<cooldaddydoof> Davey |Work sorry what is the problem
<Ng> Davey|Work: when you say you're having problems....what problems exactly?
<Davey|Work> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?format=plain&pid=6222
<Davey|Work> was just pastebining it :)
<milestone> hi all
<mustard5> christian, did you sudo apt-get update after adding universe?
<Davey|Work> mustard5, Ng ^^
<Mordof> dyrne, i figured out how to set it so that it can read it, but not write to it without letting everyone write to it... i want it so when i create a new file in a folder.. both me and apache have read/write/execute permissions
<Davey|Work> First it failed, not it says I have apt-get install -f, and thats the results from that.
<Davey|Work> s/not/now
<Davey|Work> apt-get -f install rather
<Ng> Davey|Work: xserver-unichrome is a non-ubuntu package afaik, so you probably want to remove that first
<milestone> i am trying to install bb on a fsc server with a promise fasttrack S150 TX4 RAID Controller. Raid Setup with Level 1
<john-here> does any one know where i can get a copy of it for a p3?
<DavidHKMrPowers> hi, all , I am deciding whether to change to use linux. can give me some opinion?? thanks  if windows is free, would you still use linux? thanks
<Limulus> relak: see my page: http://members.shaw.ca/Limulus/ubuntu.html
<milestone> now installer shows me disks sda and sdb
<milestone> instead of only one disk.
<Ng> DavidHKMrPowers: I'd use it either way. Grab the Live CD and give it a spin :)
<Davey|Work> Ng, but how to do that whern it always says I need to run apt-get -f install first? :/
<milestone> and upon reboot the server tells nme "No Operating System found"
<mustard5> Davey|Work, what preparatory steps did you take prior to updating?
<milestone> Although i am getting no errors
<cooldaddydoof> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?format=plain&pid=6222 what's happening
<Ng> Davey|Work: you should still be able to dpkg -r it
<jjjjjjj> anyone from the vancouver bc area here?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez what is happening
<milestone> any ideas anyone?
<christian> updating right now
<Davey|Work> mustard5, uhm, 1) download the CD 2) mount it 3) add to sources.list 4) apt-get dist-upgrade (from Synpatic)
<moonunit> i have a problem with drive properties
<oklinux> hey cooldaddydoof
<Mordof> milestone, no idea, sorry
<DavidHKMrPowers> Ng: do software run faster in linux? I mean those exist in both linux and win32
<john-here> does any one know where i can get a copy of ubuntu for a p3 running at 600mhz with 128mb ram and a 10gig hdd?
<mustard5> Davey|Work, just curious whether you checked to make sure the ubuntu-desktop meta package was still installed
<dyrne> Mordof: sorry used apache a little but not sure offhand
<cooldaddydoof> oklinux hey guy
<christian> updated now what?
<Davey|Work> mustard5, oh, yeah, that I did :)
<Ng> DavidHKMrPowers: depends on the software
<Davey|Work> mustard5, and ubuntu-core (IIRC)
<mustard5> Davey, hmm ok
<Mordof> dyrne, *sigh*, k
<Dr_Willis> john-here,  huh? download the cd.
<cooldaddydoof> pescez are you still here
<Mordof> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<oklinux> Im trying to figure out realplayer can you help me ? cooldaddydoof
<mustard5> Davey|Work, its very disappointing then that it didnt go smoothly
<Davey|Work> mustard5, tell me about it :
<Davey|Work> :/
<moonunit> john-here, im running hoary on a p3
<cooldaddydoof> oklinux fighure it out?
<Dr_Willis> ive ran Ubuntu on a Pent I :P
<oklinux> it not working
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, mplayer gets a new output but it gives always the same error and totem won't open the /device it says that in /etc/fstab there is no mounting point for /dev/hdd but it's untrue
<cooldaddydoof> yeah I have ahd problems with that myself realplayer
<Davey|Work> mustard5, I think I have a tonne of non-Ubuntu packages on here.
<christian> bum is installing now......YEAH
<DavidHKMrPowers> Ng: do viruses have great power in linux? comparing with win32
<mustard5> christian, well done
<cooldaddydoof> what did you do to install it
<DjDarkman> hy ,i`m using breezy ,how do i ugrade to dapper flight 4?
<Ng> DavidHKMrPowers: no
<john-here> yes the ubuntu cd
<cooldaddydoof> oklinux what did you do to install it
<Ng> DavidHKMrPowers: they generally have a much harder time than on windows
<oklinux> yes I installed real player
<DavidHKMrPowers> Ng: how about ease of use  user-friendly??
<mustard5> Davey|Work, yeah?  would there have been any that affected xserver-xorg you think?
<cooldaddydoof> DjDarkman do not upgrade
<Davey|Work> mustard5, the unichrome one
<oklinux> but when I click on the icon nothing come up
<DjDarkman> why cooldaddydoof ?
<oklinux> the sound work fine
<tkroo> can anyone help me with setting up a shared folder? i've added a smb share, and i can see it on my mac. but i can't get into it for somereason. do i need to set up a separate user for this?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - how do you get sudo to do more 'complex' commands such as.. (simple example)    sudo 'ls > test.file'
<cooldaddydoof> First upgrades for ANY OS is a good way of getting problems
<mustard5> Davey, I wonder whether its possible at this stage to remove it
<Dr_Willis> sudo dont like that sort of construction
<cooldaddydoof> second dapper is NOT ready for you to actually do an upgrade
<NRG88> hi, in what repository can i find gnome-commander?
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-commander
<ubotu> gnome-commander: (File manager for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 237 kB, Installed size: 1020 kB
<milestone> anyone knows a component database with supported raid cards like the cdb.suse.de?
* cyphase is about to install Dapper Flight 4
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, is it a big problem?
<NRG88> Dr_Willis: i'm using dapper
<cooldaddydoof> oklinux I don't use realplayer i don't think i can help you
<cooldaddydoof> pescez what is big problem
<NRG88> and i have uncommented all the lines from the sources.list
<randabis> hmm...wonder why you can't pull up the channel list
<john-here> ill be back later as im going to bed now
<cooldaddydoof> pescez what were you refering to
* Davey|Work grumbles something
<Davey|Work> it seems to be doing... something now
<mustard5> Davey|Work, thats positive :)
<kiran_> hi, could someone tell me how to play mp3's and Dvd's on ubuntu, i'm kinda new
<Davey|Work> i just saw setting up gnome-desktop 2.12 whizz by
<Limulus> DavidHKMrPowers: you might find this interesting: http://linuxmafia.com/~rick/faq/index.php?page=virus
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, that totem tells about a missing mounting point in fstab when it exists instead
<randabis> I'm having major problems with wireless networking in dapper flight 4 I have a bcm4318 chipset and have been unable to get it working with the kernel drivers or with ndiswrapper
<cooldaddydoof> pescez did you restart your computer?
<relak> Limulus, nice  page. I added the 4 Official Ubuntu Repositories but what i need a appropiate key for?
<ashish> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<DavidHKMrPowers> Limulus:great!!
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, i need to do that too?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez yes always restart when doing major stuff like this
<Davey|Work> man, Synaptics looks like its sporting a GTK1 interface right now. it blows.
<cooldaddydoof> come back here when you boot back in
<cooldaddydoof> tip for everyone who doesn't know this;
<papetowe> Is there a way to get photoshop on linux?
<Kikkertje> hi, could someone tell me how to play mp3's and Dvd's on ubuntu, i'm kinda new
<Limulus> relak: you should have the ubuntu key by default; other keys are for other (trusted) sites
<cooldaddydoof> NEVER install ubuntu , or nay OS onto a previouly occupied drive without low formatting first
<Aragorn_Guardian> papetowe:  try gimp
<Davey|Work> wooohoo, got my music back :D
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, i thought i had to restart only when doing something big like kernel stuff...
<Kikkertje> papetowe, use gimp
<cooldaddydoof> ALSO NEVER upgrade and operating system if you can help it
<mustard5> !tell Kikkertje about restricted
<papetowe> id try it.. trying to install linux atm
<Limulus> if you don't use those repositories, you don't need their keys (it just supresses a warning in synaptic)
<cooldaddydoof> pescez restart
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, ok brb
<mustard5> Kikkertje, did ubotu send you a link?
<Gnumannen> papetowe: you can not run it native in Linux, but you can use Wine
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, thanks
<Limulus> anyway, gotta go, sorry I can't stay!
<Davey|Work> papetowe, I managed to get PS CS installed in Wine (Crossover office actually) but not CS2
<Torakiky> anyone knows wich is the ubuntu channel for italian users?
<Aragorn_Guardian> papetowe:  this cause you can install and run photoshop by wine, but is an old version. gimp has too many usefull things.
<papetowe> supposably i have to partition my hd, and im downloading a partitioner now
<mustard5> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<papetowe> and what is wine?
<pescez> Torakiky, if you fin it tell me... ciao :P
<Davey|Work> papetowe, windows emulator
<Aragorn_Guardian> papetowe:  wine is not a windws emulator
<papetowe> ahh.
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<jjjjjjj> is anyone here running asterisk on *buntu?
<Davey|Work> papetowe, Crossover office is a commercial variant, is a little better
<Gnumannen> papetowe: papetowe for the user it is like an emulator, but it operates different
<DavidHKMrPowers> do linux users have problems in view site dedicated for IE ?
<DavidHKMrPowers> in viewing sites
<papetowe> How do I put all of my files from windows onto linux if im dual booting
<Davey|Work> papetowe, mount the drive
<cooldaddydoof> DavidHKMrPowers d what sites?
<cooldaddydoof> DavidHKMrPowers I will let you know
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes, or try a third oartition, in VFAT, for read/write in both
<jjjjjjj> davidhkmrpowers... I remember needing ie for some oem sites on microsoft
<Gnumannen> I heard that you can get a mouse cursor in text-based mode, anyone know how?
<mustard5> DavidHKMrPowers, you can run IE from wine, so strictly speaking no..but in a general sense..not everyone runs IE in wine :)
<DavidHKMrPowers> cooldaddydoof : for some sites which cannot be viewed by firefox properly
<Aragorn_Guardian> DavidHKMrPowers:  IE has problems with everyone...  8)
<mustard5> DavidHKMrPowers, firefox also has a plugin for IE sites I believe
<Edulix> hi !
<cooldaddydoof> DavidHKMrPowers well you can always run internet explorer on linux
<papetowe> ie tab
<papetowe> i know this
<Edulix> I've downloaded dapper4
<relak> does anyone have a clue why it takes ages when booting ubuntu because of the network?
<papetowe> Download the ie tab plugin
<jjjjjjj> speaking of firefox.. how do i set my font size permanently?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i think some problems is use of vbscript, for example...
<newbuntie> what do I need to play wmv?
<Edulix> dapperflight4-i386-install.iso, and the md5sum is correct
<bur[n] er> papetowe: that doesn't work in linux :P
<Thorondor> when i open a pdf file with xpdf i get ``Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-times-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct'' in the terminal - how can fix this?
<jjjjjjj> it so small.... need big eyes
<cooldaddydoof> OK guys I have a problem i cannot solve here
<papetowe> haha, im dumb then
<DavidHKMrPowers> thanks guys!
<cooldaddydoof> I have 2 machines running ubuntu
<cooldaddydoof> one an amd K7 the other P4
<Edulix> but I've burned twice and checked twice the cd, and it always fails in libreiserfs
<papetowe> I have 0 machines running ubuntu
<Edulix> is it ok?
<DavidHKMrPowers> I have -1 machines running ubuntu
<cooldaddydoof> on the P4 xmms, nerolinux, mplayer , and eboard all have laterally compressed fonts
<newbuntie> !wmv
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Edulix> or even known? any problem with reiserfs in dapper flight 4?
<Gnumannen> Edulix: does it hang, or do yu get an error?
<DavidHKMrPowers> -1 because going to install it :)
<tristan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<moonunit> what is the defult root password of ubuntu?
<moonunit> hoary that is
<bur[n] er> moonunit: there isn't one
<mustard5> moonunit, ubuntu uses sudo
<cooldaddydoof> moonunit no default passwrd
<bur[n] er> !tell moonunit about sudo
<cooldaddydoof> you have to create it
<bur[n] er> or not use root... and just use sudo instead
<mustard5> cooldaddydoof, well you don't 'have' to create it :)
<mustard5> cooldaddydoof, you can live quite happily without one ;)
<Edulix> Gnumannen: when cheichking the cd integrity, which is an option in the cd, it says that the md5 for the deb libreiserfs isn't correct
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cooldaddydoof> mustard5 no but it it is real useful
<moonunit> well what i want to do, i cant, because the drive is locked, the only way to unlock is via root
<jjjjjjj> never mind.. found it
<cooldaddydoof> moonunit sudo passwd root
<GoDawgs> Hey guys... how do I see other XP computers on my home network so i can share files from my ubuntu box?
<cooldaddydoof> put in your password then it iwll ask for UNIX password
<mustard5> moonunit, what do you mean locked?  and what are you doing?
<Gnumannen> Edulix: I have had som problems which reminds me of yours.
<cooldaddydoof> moonunit that is "passwd" NOT password
<Edulix> Gnumannen: my concern is that all my partitions are reiserfs
<Gnumannen> Edulix: Okey, then it's quite a big problem.
<tkroo> GoDawgs, System > Administration > Shared Folders
<GoDawgs> tkroo:  thank yo u: )
<tkroo> i'm trying to do the same
<papetowe> How old are all of you?
<Gnumannen> But Edulix, do you really ahve to use Dapper? After all it's just a beta.
<Aragorn_Guardian> I need info in updating packages..I have a hoary box, but need update my postgres, here in 74.7. I found recent verision, is 8.0.6-i386.deb. can i update whith this one????
<cooldaddydoof> My name should tell you my age
<mustard5> papetowe, would you like the sum or our ages or the mean average?
<Mordof> how do i set permissions for me and apache on 2 folders in my home dir???
<papetowe> sum
<Aragorn_Guardian> found in archive.ubuntu.com
<midgard> can someone tell me the path of a boot initialization script? i need a command to run automatically everytime i turn on the pc.
<moonunit> well, i have 3 drivesin this machine, one has my ubuntu install, one is common storage and the third had my windows xp pro on it, im almost out of space on my ubuntu drive, and i want access to my common one (which is mounted, so dont give me that crap)
<Edulix> Gnumannen: of course, but betas are for testing purposes, that's what I was trying to do hehe
<mustard5> papetowe, 42
<cooldaddydoof> papetowe 52
<Mordof> papetowe, 19
<papetowe> I'm 14. :)
<cooldaddydoof> papetowe nope 55
<Gnumannen> Edulix: hehe, well, you have certainly found a bug ;)
<midgard> can someone tell me the path of a boot initialization script? i need a command to run automatically everytime i turn on the pc...
<mustard5> midgard, ummm...I know this...but I can't remember the right answer :)
<bur[n] er> GoDawgs: alt+f2, smb://xpcomputername
<chris_> midgarg :- look in /etc/rc5.d/
<Edulix> I'll report it then
<midgard> ok thnx :)
<moonunit> cooldaddydoof ^
<GoDawgs> bur[n] er:  cool... let me give that a shot
<Dr_Willis> midgard,  what to use depends on what the command is to do exactly
<mustard5> chris_, I was going to say rc2.d :)
<cooldaddydoof> moonunit yes?
<Edulix> Gnumannen: anyway, what problems did you have? you say that mine reminded you some problems
<midgard> i just want to load a kernel module automatically
<moonunit> read my last message
<mustard5> chris_, what is rc5.d for compared to rc2.d?
<moonunit> well here
<moonunit> ill copy it to you
<Dr_Willis> midgard,  put it in /etc/modules then
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, you're great
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, it works now
<moonunit> cooldaddydoof, ell, i have 3 drivesin this machine, one has my ubuntu install, one is common storage and the third had my windows xp pro on it, im almost out of space on my ubuntu drive, and i want access to my common one (which is mounted, so dont give me that crap)
<Dr_Willis> midgard,  thats what that file is for - modules to be autoloaded at boot time
<midgard> i need to load a module and change its permissions also, a chmod
<Gnumannen> Edulix: it was in 5.10 I think, or maybe even in Ubuntu, alot of packages during the installtion ere corrupted.
<cooldaddydoof> moonunit OK no crap
<B_166-ER-X> i'm not able to burn a .cue .bin, file with either K3b or gnomebaker ...could someone give me a hint ?
<Gnumannen> *sry Debian
<cooldaddydoof> did you get your root password?
<Edulix> Gnumannen: and thus they didn't work ?
<pescez> cooldaddydoof, now i go. thanks a lot
<moonunit> cooldaddydoof, there mounted under /media, would that have anything to do with it?
<Edulix> anyone with reiserfs partitons had problems with dapper flight 4?
<cooldaddydoof> pescex No guy did it work?
<Gnumannen> Edulix: Well, no. But I'm running 6.04 anyway now
<chris_> Anyone any good with laptops?  I get a segmentation fault in the halt script when I try and power it off.  It's ok with reboot, just poweroff.
<cooldaddydoof> mooniunit possibly
<cooldaddydoof> hold on
<cooldaddydoof> pescex are you still here?
<cooldaddydoof> pescez
<dyrne> Edulix: submit lots of bug reports so it will be ready for me upgrade in april :)
<scott> I am having problems with touchpad. takes 9 swipes to move mouse across screen.
<moonunit> scott, mouse sensitivity
<cooldaddydoof> Sorry all phone call could mean money be back
<mustard5> moonunit, what stuff do you want to move to common storage?
<Edulix> dyrne: lol ok
<scott> tried that, no success.
<moonunit> i want to install wolfenstein: ET on the common storage
<moonunit> mustard5 ^
<mustard5> moonunit, so the common storage is fat32?
<chris_> Anyone any good with laptops?  I get a segmentation fault in the halt script when I try and power it off.  It's ok with reboot, just poweroff.
<moonunit> mustard5, my windoze and common are bout F32, yes.
<christian> i cant start bum "another bum is running, or  the file: /var/lock/bum remains locked!"
<robinl1> You are a total dick.
<robinl1> No doubt.
<moonunit> both***
<robinl1> No brains on the world anymore.. *sigh*
<robinl1> all taken by tah blah gang.
<mustard5> robinl1, watch the language please
<robinl1> hopeless :(
<robinl1> haha, sorry
<christian> your bad
<robinl1> i'm just in for some humor :P
<christian> i cant start bum "another bum is running, or  the file: /var/lock/bum remains locked!
<christian> eh?
<moonunit> mustard5, when i go into properties on the drives, it tells me that file owner is root.
<chris_> Anyone any good with laptops?  I get a segmentation fault in the halt script when I try and power it off.  It's ok with reboot, just poweroff.
<julianR> hi: something's happened to my gnome session, so that when I log in it sticks on "Panel" - any ideas?
<mustard5> moonunit, you have this all set up to mount in /etc/fstab at bootup I take it?
<moonunit> mustard5, no, there mounted under /media/
<Davey|Work> OK, I'm apparently all upgraded to Breezy :D
<mustard5> moonunit, ok but did you mount them using fstab or manually mount them yourself?
<Davey|Work> how best to tell if I made a complete upgrade? :0
<moonunit> fstab
<moonunit> mustard5, fstab
<julianR> works with a different user, and works if I erase every file in my home dir... so it must be some file in /home/user.. causing the problem
<mustard5> moonunit, the one issue that is worrying me is that i believe fat32 won't remember permissions
<mustard5> moonunit, I wonder how that is going to effect the install
<chris_> julianR:- looks like you found the problem.  try looking at your dot files relating to gnome and delete them one by one til it works.
<dyrne> Davey|Work: well to just check version you can lsb_release -a
<jadrifter> Good Morning.  I'm trying to script a way to see what updates are available with apt.   Is there a command that just shows packages that can be updated without installing apt-show-versions?
<julianR> chris_: that's what I'm trying
<moonunit> mustard5, is there another format that i could reformat that drive into, that both windoze and ubuntu could see?
<Gnumannen> How do I write a vertical line in Ubuntu (the looking like "l")?
<christian> i cant start bum "another bum is running, or  the file: /var/lock/bum remains locked!
<christian> what doe it mean?
<julianR> nothing seems to be working... I was just hopeful someone could give me a hint
<GoDawgs> you know what... I can't get past the authentication dialog
<GoDawgs> errr
<mustard5> moonunit, no...but you might be able to shrink the partition maybe?  there are inherent risks in that of course..
<GoDawgs> i don't have a password for it
<dyrne> Gnumannen: you mean pipe | ?
<julianR> as there are a lot of . files in there; I tried the obvious ones .ICEauthority, .gnome, .gconf
<mustard5> moonunit, make more room on your linux partition?
<moonunit> mustard5, i dont need any of the data on the disc
<Davey|Work> awesome! :D
<christian> what is the mount command for floppy
<Gnumannen> dyrne: Yes, think so
<moonunit> mustard5, i cant, the partition is already all of the disc
<dyrne> Gnumannen: most keyboards shift-backslash key
<julianR> in .xsession_errors I get: _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<mustard5> moonunit, ah ok
<mustard5> moonunit, ok..so the common partition ..how big is that?
<moonunit> mustard5, its all much clearer to you now
<chris_> Anyone any good with laptops?  I get a segmentation fault in the halt script when I try and power it off.  It's ok with reboot, just poweroff.
<julianR> which googling for it someone suggested problems with .ICEauthority, but that's not sorted it for me
<GoDawgs> guys... do i need to set a password for the samba share?  if so, where do I do it?
<GoDawgs> nalioth:  hey sweetie :)
<moonunit> mustard5, the common partition is 20gb, all of the drive
<makaveli> Can i convert windoze NTFS to ext3 without loosing data
<Gnumannen> dyrne: hm, not on mine.
<kenas> Problems Accessing Network
<jadrifter> makaveli: No
<mustard5> moonunit, I'm getting the picture now...3 drives :)
<chris_> makaveli: no
<dyrne> Gnumannen: it might look like two vert lines one atop the other..
<moonunit> mustard5, yes.
<mustard5> moonunit, ok..so you could split the common partition into two partitions
<mustard5> moonunit, leave part as fat32 and the rest as ext3
<moonunit> mustard5, you could walk me through it too!
<LoRd-Phr3x> Hi, who was that guy who posted his Dapper Drake repositories in paste bin earlier for me?
<mustard5> moonunit, hehe..well not really :)
<Gnumannen> dyrne: lol ok, then I had the right one all the time
<Gnumannen> dyrne: Thank you :)
<mustard5> moonunit, I'm not too experienced at it myself :)
<GoDawgs> nevermind... i figured it out...
<mustard5> moonunit, you could fiddle with gparted though
<moonunit> what is that?
<LoRd-Phr3x> mine won't update properly, i kept getting 404's, all the links were dead
<mustard5> moonunit, thats the linux partitioning tool for gnome
<mustard5> moonunit, you can install via synaptic
<godzirra> heya guys...  Everytime I send an email it shows as coming from localhost.localdomain
<godzirra> how do I fix that?
<chris_> I take it nobody knows anything about my shutdown problem? :(
<moonunit> mustard5, install what via synaptic?
<mustard5> moonunit, gparted
<mustard5> moonunit, a partitioning tool
<LoRd-Phr3x> nvm
<warpzone> pardon, I've mounted a windows hard drive using ntfs, set the owner and chmod'ed to all read/write, yet I kee getting "permission denied" when I try to access it
<LoRd-Phr3x> =)
<warpzone> anybody have a few mins to help?
<dyrne> mmm tacos
<GoDawgs> thanks for everyone's help... have to go fix a file now :)
<GoDawgs> take it easy
<julianR> chris_: I run ubuntu on laptop, never seen that I'm afraid
<makaveli> can i somehow use ntfs to save linux data on it?
<mustard5> makaveli, no
<chris_> warpzone: ntfs is read only in linux.  read write support is extremely experimental
<mustard5> makaveli, linux can't practically write to ntfs atm
<moonunit> how do i do this again?
<christian_> how to mount floppy in termnial
<makaveli> mustard5,  then whats the solution ?
<mustard5> moonunit, sudo apt-get install gparted
<mustard5> makaveli, use a fat32 partition
<makaveli> i dont wanna erase all data on ntfs
<thenuke> christian_: mount floppy might work
<godzirra> Anyone know?
<chris_> julianR: Thanks
<thenuke> christian_: or mount fd0
<warpzone> chris_: should I chmod them all to read only? Could that be causing an error to make it inaccessible?
<christian_> it says its not found
<mustard5> moonunit, you would need to umount the drive you are going to partition as well..what is on it now?
<chris_> julianR: Happens every time i shutdown, with breezy and drake
<purpleheart_USMC> how do i upgrade from dapper flight 3 to flight 4?
<thelsdj> i tend to reinstall systems a lot and need to remove old fingerprints from ~/.ssh/known_hosts but in ubuntu they are so garbled that i can't tell which is which, is there an sshd_config option i can change to disable this behavior?
<christian_> how do i install xfce?
<nalioth> howdy
<bur[n] er> purpleheart_USMC: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<godzirra> heya guys...  Everytime I send an email it shows as coming from localhost.localdomain.  How do I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> christian_,  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for the FULL xfce4 desktop.
<bur[n] er> christian_: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is ideal... it installs xfce4 and extras
<julianR> chris_: what sort of laptop?
<chris_> warpzone: I get the same here.  Do a sudo bash then try to go into your mount point, can you see the files now?
<bur[n] er> godzirra: elaborate
<relak> i installed XMMS but it does not play MP3's ? if i type in console: "apt-get install gstreamer0.9-misc" i get "could not find the packet"
<bur[n] er> relak: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<chris_> julianR: NEC Versa S260.  I think it might be something to do with ACPI/APM but don't really know where to start
<christian_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<christian_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<relak> bur[n] er same happens then
<christian_> when i try to get xubuntu
<godzirra> bur[n] er: I send out an email via ascript that access sendmail.  I tell it the from address, but if you check the headers, it still lists them as coming from localhost.localdomain
<mustard5> christian_, close synaptic?
<julianR> chris_: sounds like it - probably to do with the acpi command to power off
<vitor4130> hi everyone! i just installed skype but i can t make any calls even thou i bought credit.any clues why?
<bur[n] er> godzirra: change your sendmail config?
<julianR> chris_: I doubt I can be much help really - probably best just to file bug against dapper
<bur[n] er> relak: have universe repos?  breezy or dapper?
<mustard5> vitor4130, sounds like a question for the skype support people really
<julianR> chris_R: is there a page for your laptop on the wiki?
<chris_> julianR: thanks anyway
<moonunit> mustard5, Root privileges are required for running GParted
<moonunit> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<papetowe> I got the partitioner downloaded. Anyone wanna walk me through this?
<bur[n] er> chris_: check the laptop testing wiki page?  maybe someone has the same laptop and a workaround
<edward0> moonunit: haha
<chris_> julianR: Not found it on there.
<moonunit> i sudo'd it
<vitor4130> i guess     just deciced to try it here anyway!
<bur[n] er> papetowe: just create a swap of about 512 Megs, and an ext3 for /
<warpzone> chris_: yeah, I can get in as root. Is there a special way I have to set permission for ntfs?
<mustard5> moonunit, did you try running it from the menus?
<chris_> warpzone: hang on i'll try it on mine
<relak> bu[n]  i think yes, breezy
<bur[n] er> warpzone: it's in your /etc/fstab
<warpzone> chris_: cool, thanks for the help man
<papetowe> ugh
<mustard5> moonunit, it should be under applications>>system tools  irrc
<bur[n] er> relak: double check :P
<moonunit> mustard5, it is
<bur[n] er> relak: try "tab-completion" in irc by typing "bur<tab>" next time;)
<christian_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<christian_>  got it done
<mustard5> moonunit, enter your user password when it prompts
<warpzone> burner: my fstab line looks like this "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults        1       1
<relak> bur[n] er,  cool
<moonunit> i know
* bur[n] er aniticipates christian_'s next question... log out, pick xfce session, login
<relak> i wondered how you copy and paste the nick ...
<papetowe> im ..a.. screwed
<christian_> should it be faster than gnome on my old pc?
<moonunit> mustard5, it wont let me do anything
<bur[n] er> warpzone: try adding defaults,user ?
<christian_> i know how to set the xfce gui.... lol
* bur[n] er doesn't actually have ntfs, so it may not be it
<papetowe> What is an iso file?
<mustard5> moonunit, have you umounted the device you want to partition?
<papetowe> Why does my winRAr extract the live cd
<mustard5> moonunit, you can't partition it if its mounted
<bur[n] er> papetowe: because you asked it to?
<moonunit> mustard5, i realised that, im trying to unmount it
<bur[n] er> an .iso is a cd image... burn with a cd burning app
<Kr4t05> carpediem: You wanna try at fixing up xorg again?
<papetowe> Lol. Never "asked" it to
<moonunit> says its buisy
<papetowe> I clicked on it
<christian_> i cant get the BUM to work
<Kr4t05> carpediem: I got it back to default
<bur[n] er> papetowe: you sound like a winrar warezing kinda person... so i'll assume nero... file -> burn image
<derek_> hi
<mustard5> moonunit,  try sudo umount /media/whateveryoucallit
<thegladiator> whats the problem with BUM ?
<bur[n] er> papetowe: you have .iso associated with winrar
<derek_> Why doesn't the Totem movie player play the VCD?
<moonunit> will do
<bur[n] er> papetowe: right click -> open with... nero
<relak> bur[n] er, thats what my file look like http://pastebin.com/564731
<warpzone> bur[n] er: changed it to defaults,user, still getting permission denied :(
<papetowe> yeah, my ubuntu i download is also in that format
<thegladiator> derek_, i have had many problems I still have no clue!
* bur[n] er is too lazy to check relak's file
<papetowe> and i dont have "nero"
<thegladiator> derek_, when you insert the cd does it play ?
<chris_> warpzone: me too.  i can mount it now as myself but no access.
<bur[n] er> warpzone: you have to unmount and remount the ntfs partition now
<derek_> thegladiator, no
<warpzone> bur[n] er: okie, giving it a shot
<moonunit> mustard5, its buisy
<thegladiator> derek_, do you have mplayer with you ?
<bur[n] er> !iso
<ubotu> I heard iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<christian_> Another bum is running, or  the file: /var/lock/bum remains locked!
<derek_> thegladiator, no, but I have VLC
<mustard5> moonunit,  ok..try sudo umount /media/whatever -l
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to get dual displays to work on nVidia in GNOME?
<gnu2it2> anyone running flight-4?
<derek_> thegladiator, its not playing the .dat files
<mustard5> moonunit, note the -l at the end
* bur[n] er is running the latest dapper
<thegladiator> derek_, I know I had big problems with this , can you install mplayer ?
<moonunit> well, it didnt complain
<mustard5> moonunit, k
<mustard5> moonunit, you can type just mount to confirm
<relak> bur[n] er,  :\
<bur[n] er> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<derek_> thegladiator, hm.. i don't think I can at the moment.. (can't use the internet too much)
<mustard5> moonunit, that will list mounted partitions..it should be absent now
<bur[n] er> there you go relak, use those, and get gstreamer0.8-mad
<thegladiator> derek_, try to get totem to play it like this
<bur[n] er> libmad0 might not be a bad idea either relak
<derek_> thegladiator, how?
<thegladiator> derek_, totem vcd://2 or something
<moonunit> well its unmounted, but i still cant touch that f32
<christian_> Another bum is running, or  the file: /var/lock/bum remains locked!
<thegladiator> wait let me check
<christian_> bum error message
<thegladiator> derek_, open totem
<mustard5> moonunit,  have you refreshed gparted?
<thegladiator> derek_, and click on file -> play cd
<derek_> did
<mustard5> moonunit, try loading it again
<christian_> anyone?
<thegladiator> derek_, play disk you tried ?
<moonunit> yeah, i got it
<papetowe> this is overwhelming
<bur[n] er> papetowe: you check that wiki link?
<derek_> thegladiator, I clicked 'Play Disc' ..didn't play
<papetowe> I didnt see one
<mustard5> moonunit, what is on this drive?  nothing important?
<jimcooncat> christian_, bum isn't running for sure
<newbuntie> if I want to install xine, what package do I install, gxine or xine-ui? or something else?
<papetowe> This irc char is fast lol
<jimcooncat> christian_, bum isn't running for sure?
<moonunit> mustard5, yeah,
<bur[n] er> papetowe: logging helps
<derek_> papetowe, yes :)
<christian_> dunno?
<papetowe> pm me link?
<bur[n] er> newbuntie: totem-xine :)
<thelsdj> anyone know where gnome-window-decorator for compiz/xgl went?
<cooldaddydoof> well i thought that phone call would bring money  fat chance
<mustard5> moonunit, k..well you should be able to shrink the current partition..and then make a new ext3 partition
* bur[n] er only has a radeon 7000, so gnome-window-decorator doesn't do much :\
<Caius> how do I stop ubuntu (ppc) setting the software clock from the hardware clock? It just hangs there on boot and ^-C doesn't do anything
<fangorious> how does one edit gnome-session startup programs from a terminal?
<moonunit> yep
<thegladiator> derek_,what with VLC ?
<jimcooncat> christian_, you can find out with system monitor or "pstree" in the console
<newbuntie> bur/ but then I have to uninstall the gstreamer version of totem?
<derek_> it doesn't play the .dat files either thegladiator
* papetowe is trying to run the partitioner and needs help
<morphix> how do i set a background in openbox?
<chris_> warpzone: ok unmount, edit /etc/fstab, add users,ro,umask=000 to the line where it said defaults.
<morphix> fbsetbg with feh installed doesnt wanna work
<bur[n] er> morphix: feh, esetroot, chbg, etc.
<christian_> Bum isnt running
<cooldaddydoof> I have laterally compressed fonts in xmms, mplayer, eboard, and nerolinux
<bur[n] er> morphix: define, doesn't wanna work
<cooldaddydoof> on a P4 system
<bur[n] er> that's great cooldaddydoof
<warpzone> chris_:will do, see if it works :-P
<christian_> i'll be back gonna start xfce
<morphix> gives me a imlib loader error
<cooldaddydoof> but[n] ler no it is not
<thegladiator> derek_, lmplayer is not big ..some 5 mb I gues
<bur[n] er> !tell papetowe about iso
<jimcooncat> christian_, why not just delete the lock file then?
<cooldaddydoof> I need to figure why it is that way on one machine and not the other
<moonunit> mustard5, it wont do it
<thegladiator> lemm try something with totem
<derek_> thegladiator, so you only got the vcd playing using mplayer?
<bur[n] er> cooldaddydoof: good luck, i don't even know what laterally compressed fonts means
<thegladiator> derek_, for me totem plays it when I insert the VCD , cant open it though as you said ...it doesnt respond
<cooldaddydoof> bur[n] ler weell it is like pushing the letters upgaainst eachother from side to side
<thegladiator> derek_, with mplayer also I have to use the command line
<thegladiator> none cared to fix this for me since most ppl are using DVD
<cooldaddydoof> bur[n] ler until they cannot be read
<mustard5> moonunit, what does it do?
<derek_> thegladiator, i see
<thegladiator> derek_, do this
<moonunit> mustard5, error while creatind /dev/hdc2
<warpzone> chris: damn, still no go.
<thegladiator> derek_, totem vcd:// device name
<thegladiator> subsittute the device name with ur cd device name ...like /dev/hdd for eg
<Caius> is there anyway to reset a password on ubuntu.  I only have one account and can't remember the password for it
<mustard5> moonunit, hmm ok
<derek_> thegladiator, like totem vcd:// /cdrom
<thegladiator> do you know your cd rom device name ?
<Caius> im not logged in yet
<derek_> ?
<chris_> warpzone: paste me the whole line from /etc/fstab
<mustard5> moonunit, well maybe we should run fsck on the drive..to check for errors
<warpzone> roger
<godzirra> bur[n] er: Ok, the "Recieved from" works, but the return path still says user@localhost.localdomain no matter what I do.
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> that shud also work since /cdrom is linked to /dev/hdc (ur cdrom )
<derek_> Totem could not play 'vcd://'. There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "vcd://", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Caius> ah never mind, guessed the right user/pass at last
<warpzone> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,users,ro,umask=000     1       1
<derek_> ...
<moonunit> mustard5, its good.
<thegladiator> derek_, have you installde all the necessary codecs ?
<jjjjjjj> can ya have 3 nics in your server?
<fangorious> exit
<derek_> thegladiator, no
<thegladiator> derek_, and install totem-xine and not totem-gstreamer
<mustard5> moonunit, its unmounted so it should be fine to run fsck on it
<bur[n] er> godzirra: it's definately a sendmail option, i forget where... i use postfix these days :\
<derek_> thegladiator, what's xine for?
<mustard5> moonunit, fsck /dev/whateverthedevicenameis
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell derek_ about codecs
<chris_> warpzone: OK. remove the defaults, add owner and change the 1's to 0's
<thegladiator> derek_, totem-xine is considered less buggy than totem gstreamer
<mustard5> moonunit, might need sudo in front :)
<moonunit> mustard5, i did, it said it was fine
<thegladiator> I use totem-xine
<thegladiator> !totem-xine
<ubotu> somebody said totem-xine was like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<mustard5> moonunit, bummer..I'm at a loss without it sitting in front of me
<chris_> warpzone: mine looks like this /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    users,ro,owner,umask=000        0 0
<derek_> k
<mustard5> moonunit, not sure what the problem is
<thegladiator> derek_, install those codecs that I said before and then install totem-xine , it will replace totem-gstreamer and hopefully you can play from the command line :)
<mustard5> moonunit, ask a question to the channel on the problem
<thegladiator> dont kow why it doesnt still work
<thegladiator> from nautilus though
<mustard5> moonunit, trying to create a new partition on drive with gparted..etc...
<derek_> thegladiator, thx. ..this download again is like 5 mb.. i'm scared about the bill now.. this connection is expensive
<warpzone> chris_: by "add owner" do you mena just write 'owner' in the options line or something different
<godzirra> bur[n] er: I use postfix too.
<edu> sex
<christian> bum still doesnt start
<derek_> i wonder why they didn't ship these codecs in the cd..
<edu> sex
<moonunit> ive got a problem with gparted, and making partitions, to anyone who wants to help
<TokenBad> can someone tell me how to make a mp3link?
<TokenBad> sorry
<warpzone> chirs_:sorry, pretty damn new to linux
<chris_> warpzone: like mine:- /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    users,ro,owner,umask=000        0 0
<TokenBad> a symlink
<thegladiator> derek_, u need net to configure ubuntu , try to swtich to a better ISP :)
<chris_> warpzone: Steep learning curve mate.  Stick with it.  I'm still new too.
<derek_> thegladiator, i'll have to
<bSON> hi
<derek_> thegladiator, ok thanks a lot =)
<mustard5> moonunit, you used the pastebin before?
<tbone> hello all
<moonunit> yeah
<thegladiator> np :>
<mustard5> moonunit, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file please?
<bSON> is there some way in ubuntu to change the opengl iplementation to the ATI one, like in gentoo with "opengl-update"?
<papetowe> So i need to these on cds? (ubuntu and partioner)
<thegladiator> yeah
<moonunit> umm
<thegladiator> and what about you ?
<derek_> same
<mustard5> moonunit, cat /etc/fstab
<moonunit> mustard5, stand by, i may have it
<alien9391> hi people, I'm having trouble with starting use of kylix under ubuntu. Anyone has experience?
<derek_> you can send messages in pvt?
<godzirra> bur[n] er: so any idea?
<derek_> nick not reg'd?
<thegladiator> lol I was thinking where on earth ...such bad internet other than india :)
<tbone> hello kenas
<derek_> thegladiator, lol ..
<kenas> hi tbone
<randabis> i wish you could pull up the channel list here
<bur[n] er> godzirra: you said sendmail... one sec
<kenas> still :S
<mustard5> moonunit, http://help.ubuntu.com/    <<---pastebin link
<mustard5> doh
<moonunit> mustard5, how do i go about copyin this file to you?
<randabis> sorry
<mustard5> moonunit, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org   <<---pastebin link
<kenas> how can i solve network configuration at a start ?
<bur[n] er> godzirra: sudo vim /etc/postfix/main.cf
<mustard5> moonunit, do a cat /etc/fstab   copy and paste in to the web URL above..hit send..then show me the new URL
<papetowe> Do i have to put these things on cd? (ubuntu os, and partitioner)
<bur[n] er> papetowe: you just burn the freakin iso
<bur[n] er> papetowe: did you read the wiki?
* bur[n] er is sure it's not rocket science to burn an iso
<chris_> warpzone: how you doing there?
<godzirra> bur[n] er: I did, and I changed the hostname to ivalicemud.com
<Dr_Willis> i suggest the program "Burn At Once" for burning ISO's under windows.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<moonunit> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8970
<godzirra> myhostname rather
<bur[n] er> godzirra: restart postfix?
<mustard5> moonunit, got it....
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: ever see "micro cd burner"
<Dr_Willis> bur[n] er,  nope. :P
<mustard5> moonunit, ok so /dev/hdc1 is the common storage?
<moonunit> mustard5, i think i have it
<iceman> anyone know a good link for updates americas army 250 to 260 ? ?
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: http://www.majorgeeks.com/SilentNight_Micro_CDDVDISOAudio_Burner_d4765.html
<moonunit> but yea
<warpzone> chrisI umount then mount, then chown, still permission denied for my user name :( anything else I might need to change besides fstab?
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: no install needed :)
<NRG88> i have downloaded a GTK2.0 style, how do i install it?
<godzirra> already did.
<picasso> hey, dumb question.. i have two ubuntu machines (with sshd enabled). how can i run X apps on one from the other, over SSH?
<chris_> warpzone: no need to chown
<NRG88> i have extracted it from the archive
<Dr_Willis> warpzone,  you are chowning the mount point for a vfat partition?
<Dr_Willis> picasso,  ssh -X otehrmachine
<mustard5> moonunit, I reckon your lines in fstab for your fat partitions are not the right settings for you to be able to use them properly
<bur[n] er> NRG88: system -> preferences -> themes, drag'n'drop the gtk theme
<Dr_Willis> then run the app.
<picasso> k. thanks
<tbone> kenas: can we chat directly? peer to peer?
<iceman> NRG88 open themes and drag the compressed file into it
<mustard5> moonunit, could be why you are having issues accessing it anyway
<warpzone> DrWillis: ntfs, my old HD with windows on it, trying to get access to it as user instead of just root
<moonunit> mustard5, i may have to bite my tounge here, but i think its working
<chris_> warpzone: you can't change anything on this partition, just read the data.  You should be able to see the files now, as well as mount it as your user without the sudo
<mustard5> moonunit, the gparted stuff?
<moonunit> yeah
<BrenIII> Could anyone tell me why I'm getting this error?  http://pastebin.ca/42234
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<moonunit> mustard5, bear with me for a little longer
<NRG88> hey, thanks :D
<mustard5> moonunit, k
<iceman> NRG88 np ;)
<mustard5> moonunit, my dialup connection goes down in about 40 minutes ;)
<orangizer> hola
<mustard5> moonunit, thats our timelimit :P
<orangizer> me han mandado un archivo pgp
<moonunit> mustard5, ill try to hurry, in the mean time, get broadband, you slut
<eldad> Hi everybody! I need help with a "terrible audio" problem of Breezy on an HP pavillion laptop
<warpzone> chris_: can't even type ls /windows, get premission denied :-P
<mustard5> moonunit, hehe..yeah..I wish. :)   It's just going 4:34 AM too
<moonunit> mustard5, i got it
<moonunit> three brand new  partitions
<moonunit> on that one drive
<ilba7r> where can i find the gnome control center
<moonunit> an ext3, a swap, and a fat32
<mustard5> moonunit, sounds goods...three?
<chris_> warpzone: hmm, it works for me!
<eldad> (help anyone?) Hi everybody! I need help with a "terrible audio" problem of Breezy on an HP pavillion laptop
<relak> bur[n] er, it still can't find it...?
<mustard5> moonunit, well you might need to add a new mountpoint now too for the new partition
<moonunit> oaky
<moonunit> how.
<mustard5> moonunit, you will need to create a directory somewhere....
<warpzone> well, I have to run for now, I'll read the wiki from DrWillis and chome back later. Thanks a bunch for the help chris_, bur[n[er, and Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<mustard5> moonunit, somewhere handy for the game you are going to install
<mustard5> moonunit, in your /home folder somewhere?
<Jormundgand> eldad: If the HP Pavilion laptop is anything like the HP Pavilion desktop I may be able to help.
<iceman> anyone have a link to America's army 2.5 ... to 2.6 updates
<[olli] > damnhil, i need a well supported laser printer (non-color) for ubuntu (linux)
<warpzone> adios!
<moonunit> mustard5, what are you talking about?
<bur[n] er> relak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gstreamer0.8-mad&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<bur[n] er> relak: it's in universe
<mustard5> moonunit, well the partition needs to be mounted on a folder somewhere so you can view its contents
<bur[n] er> maybe you didn't apt-get update after changing the repos?
<chris_> Dr_Willis: You seem very knowledgable! any ideas with my laptop problem?  It seg faults when I shutdown.
<chris_> warpzone: no probs mate
<moonunit> mustard5, walk me through it
<ilba7r> how can i add .lyx file type to nautilus os it will be reconized ?
<godzirra> bur[n] er: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> chris_,  apci/apic/lapic issue  - sounds like.   or are you using Dapper? :P
* ilba7r blinds guiding the blinds :)
<mustard5> moonunit, k...so what is the game again?
<moonunit> well its gone now
<eldad> Jormundgand, I'd love it if u can - I'm a newbie so I'm not sure what's the problem - sound sound terrible in ubuntu while no problem in XP
<moonunit> it was the only thing on that drive that i needed
<chris_> Dr_Willis: does the same with breezy and dapper.  thought it might be that.  Any ideas where i can start looking for this?
<mustard5> moonunit, is it still on the fat32 partition?
<moonunit> i want to mount up these partitons
<mustard5> moonunit, k
<moonunit> mustard5, i had to delete it to get the partitions to go
<Jormundgand> eldad: when you say it sounds terrible, what do you mean?
<bensode> Wow the MS implimentation of NFS really needs some documentation ...
<mustard5> moonunit, roger
<Gnumannen> Which package should I apt-get to get X11?
<moonunit> it was, but not anymore
<Dr_Willis> chris_,  googling for your laptop and 'linux' and see what otehrs have done. is the start i would do.
<eldad> Jormundgand: as if there's some sort of distortion
<bur[n] er> Gnumannen: xserver-xorg
<mustard5> moonunit, well initially to see what the partitions are called...you could do a sudo fdisk -l
<ilba7r> Gnumannen, xserver-xorg
<Gnumannen> bur[n] er: Thanks
<mustard5> moonunit, that will list all partitions
<papetowe> If i install this on my laptop with the touch pad work?
<Jormundgand> eldad: my first suggestion is always to kill esd and see how that changes things.
<chris_> Dr_Willis: thanks.  Seems I'm the only person in the world who got this laptop :)
<bur[n] er> papetowe: did for all 4 laptops I have
<bensode> Is there a FAQ on how to contribute documentation to the ubuntu wiki?
<khalil_> i am having problems getting my sound to work ,i have Intel motherboard ( 82801FB)
<mustard5> moonunit, you can pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<moonunit> mustard5, i think i may see those partions
<mustard5> moonunit, gives me something to work with :)
<eldad> Jormundgand: it starts right at the begining when Gnome logins
<bur[n] er> bensode: just login and edit to change the wiki
<lopsa> I got ubuntu linux on my old pc and i got apache on it with php and i got a domain hosted and the domain works but it points to the main directory in apache and i was wondering if anyone could help me with the virtualhost setting in apache conf to get the domain to point to malt directory
<papetowe> Im having problems after problems
<AntMaz> how do i mount my cd rom drive
* bur[n] er waits for questions from papetowe instead of whining ;)
<Dr_Willis> chris_,  what one is it?
<Jormundgand> eldad: so kill it and see if sound improves. If it improves, turn it off completely by unchecking software mixing in System>Preferences>Sound.
<godzirra> bur[n] er: Do you know what else I need to change other than "myhostname" ?
<sebastian> hey
<chris_> Dr_Willis: NEC Versa S260
<eldad> Jormundgand: trying...
<bensode> bur[n] er, : Thanks maybe I can save someone the hair-pulling experience I just went through to get several ubuntu workstation to talk to a Windows based NFS server ... sheesh
<bur[n] er> godzirra: honestly I don't... it's been years since I set it up
<moonunit> ipastebin
<sebastian> is anyone succesfully running initng with the new kernel 2.6.12-10?
<bur[n] er> godzirra: dpkg-reconfigure postfix maybe?  follow hte prompts?
<moonunit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<godzirra> postfix?  Damn.  I wish my postfix ran for years without me touching it... lol
<godzirra> k
<lupz> hi.. xine tells me that xvid is an unknown codec
<GTX> Guys, where are the dependies source
<GTX> located
<iceman> how do you run America's army ? anyon help
<bur[n] er> !tell lupz about w32codecs
<lupz> any hint on how do i solve ?
<lupz> bur[n] er: i've that package installed
<bur[n] er> then it works
<bur[n] er> :)
<GTX> where is the dependicy list located?
<bur[n] er> lupz: what are you playing it with?
<AntMaz> how do i mount my cd rom drive
<lupz> bur[n] er: xine
<bur[n] er> lupz: should work as long as w32codecs are installed properly
<moonunit> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8971
<bur[n] er> lupz: try totem-xine, xfmedia, mplayer?
<mebaran151> I just installed dapper but I have two difficulties
<mebaran151> the clock applet keeps crashing
<mustard5> moonunit, got it
<lupz> bur[n] er: i like xine.. not the others
<mebaran151> and ... firefox wil not start
<GTX> where is the dependicy list located?
<bur[n] er> mebaran151: apt-get upgrade :)
<mebaran151> ldd complains of an inconsistency
<mebaran151> I am on 64 bits
<bur[n] er> GTX: dependencies for what?
<khalil_> i am having problems getting my sound to work ,i have Intel motherboard  with audio controller  82801FB
<iceman> how to start america's army .... anyone help please
* papetowe fines out that iso recorder was a shell file
<mebaran151> no upgrades available at the moment
<bur[n] er> papetowe: it's not a shell file
<mustard5> moonunit, can you join channel #kubuntu-offtopic please?  its quieter
<mebaran151> and I kind of need firefox to file the bugreport, hehh
<AntMaz> burner how do i get my cd-rom to work
<bur[n] er> papetowe: it's a .msi file to install
<GTX> bur[n] er, apt
* bur[n] er tells AntMaz to put in a cd
<bur[n] er> GTX: apt-cache show apt
<_Uwo_> hi all. installed kernel 686 on my pentium m - nothing was different upon restart - how do i check which kernel i am running?
<[olli] > which postscript printers are fully supported by ubuntu ?
<eldad> Jormundgand: same-same...I'm afraid
<Jormundgand> _Uwo_ - uname -a
<[olli] > (i already read the hcl)
<papetowe> the thing im using is a shell fell
<bur[n] er> _Uwo_: uname -a
<ablomen> iceman: try looking in /usr/games/
<papetowe> file*
<AntMaz> its not mounted so that doesnt work
<Jormundgand> eldad: what's the sound chip in an HP Pavilion laptop?
<AntMaz> how do i mount it
<_Uwo_> tnx. running 686 :)
<bur[n] er> AntMaz: it auto-mounts in gnome
<eldad> Jormundgand: I'll b right back
<GTX> bur[n] er,  it doesnt say where the url list
<AntMaz> well for some reason it didnt
<GTX> is located
<GTX> ffs
<Jormundgand> I cannot believe the nerve the GNOME team has.
<iceman> ablomen it in my home folder, but command line to run it
* bur[n] er doesn't get GTX's question at all
<crouchingMonkey> i got a grub error 21 and i cant boot into ubuntu (switched a HDD in the box)
<bur[n] er>  /ignore Jormundgand
<bur[n] er> doh
<llODxCOll> haa
<GTX> bur[n] er,  you know the source list
<GTX> which apt-get uses!
<GTX> I need to add some urls to it
<Hso|Ubuntu> hi, everyone :O
<Jormundgand> They refuse to have many features in Metacity and then tie important functionality like keycombos into it so it causes headaches for anyone who wants to use another windowing manager.
<bur[n] er> GTX: oh... /etc/apt/sources.list
<thegladiator> hey Hso|Ubuntu
<AntMaz> nevermind burner i guess it had a hard time reading the dvdrw but i ejected it the put it back in so it works now , im a dee dee dee
<iceman> command line to run armyops ? to launch america's army .. anyone
<Hso|Ubuntu> could someone possibly help me with a small problem i'm having, with the Terminal?
<[olli] > bah, linux and printers
<GTX> ta!
<bur[n] er> AntMaz: :)  lol
<willmc> Hso|Ubuntu: what problem
<Hso|Ubuntu> it doesn't seem to accept my "root" password(that's the same pw i use to login with, right?)
<willmc> Hso|Ubuntu Yes
<_jason> Hso|Ubuntu: use sudo
<bur[n] er> Hso|Ubuntu: no... there is no "root" password... but the "sudo" password is your password
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hso|Ubuntu about sudo
<mebaran151> could someone quickly do a bugreport for me on firefox for amd64
<AntMaz> i know gaim has yahoo on it and yahoo has a unix version of yahoo but if i upgrade internet explorer through wine anyone think that i can run yahoo messenger through wine
<mebaran151> ldd reports it wasn't linked correctly
<Hso|Ubuntu> whoaz... LAG!
<AntMaz> the unix version is like version 1.4
<mike_> I'm having trouble with emacs21 loading on Ubuntu Breezy. The fonts all messed up. It looks like Im missing helveltica?
<Hso|Ubuntu> _jason - what's "sudo" ?
<llODxCOll> ubotu: tell Hso|Ubuntu what linux is
<_jason> Hso|Ubuntu: read your private emssages from ubotu
<bur[n] er> mebaran151: launchpad.net
<Dr_Willis> upgrade internet explorer through wine - Egads.....
<bsesser> super user do
<bur[n] er> Hso|Ubuntu: check yer msgs from ubotu
<Hso|Ubuntu> i've been using Ubuntu for about an hour, now lol *lots of experience...*
<mebaran151> bur[n] er: I don't have a webbrowser
<edward0> AntMaz: why use ubuntu if you  are going to do all that?
<bsesser> or do as root
<mebaran151> heh
<AntMaz> anyone know how to pwn n00bs BOOM HEADSHOT BOOM HEADSHOT
<ilba7r> how to make nautilus understand that .lyx files are associated with lyx ?
<bur[n] er> mebaran151: get one ;)
<papetowe> I'm gonna go crazy.. getting this damn partitioner
<llODxCOll> bur[n] er: I don't have a webbrowser: you don't have a web browser???
<bur[n] er> ilba7r: right click, properites, open with tab
<ilba7r> bur[n] er, does not work
<Evodawg> _jason:  could you send me that bot message on sudo
<mebaran151> llODxCOll: firefox wasn't linked correctly
<mebaran151> according to ldd
<_jason> Evodawg: /msg ubotu sudo
<llODxCOll> oh
<ilba7r> bur[n] er, if you have it installed you will know what i mean
<mebaran151> the magic number failed
<papetowe> I burned the image to disk and its effed up
<_jason> Evodawg: then you can ask him anything you want in private :)
<mebaran151> I'm AMD64
<bur[n] er> ilba7r: i know little about lyx... maybe it takes a command?  is lyx term based?
<thegladiator> Evodawg, just type !sudo and u will get it
<iceman> how do i execute a file
<ilba7r> bur[n] er, is there any other way
<madmancanuck> I got a problem installing Ubuntu on my desktop
<Evodawg> ty
<Hso|Ubuntu> bur[n] er,  - only just noticed... i seem to be heavily lagging...
<thegladiator> that also I mean :)
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  carify that.
<_jason> ilba7r: yes, one sec
<bur[n] er> papetowe: define f'ed up
<ilba7r> bur[n] er, nope it is a qt application
* bur[n] er feeds the trolls
<Evodawg> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AntMaz> cause i tried installing yahoo through wine but it didnt work cause it says that IE is version 5 so i installed it anyways and it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  chmod +x whatever, ./whatever  'is one way'
<bur[n] er> ilba7r: qt apps work here, but whatever, good luck
<Hso|Ubuntu> k..
<JDahl> I need to run some prehistoric PEEL programming tools under DOS, and I thougth I'd give dosemu a try... is there no dosemu for AMD64? (I can't seem to find it)
<ilba7r> bur[n] er, front end to latex.
<edward0> AntMaz: why not use gaim or kopete?
<Dr_Willis> JDahl,  try 'dosbox'
<AntMaz> and i refuse to use windows
<eldad> Jormundgand: is this what u asked?  0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mike_> I can't find helvetica. I need it
<iceman> iceman@icebox-64:~/armyops$ ./armyops
<iceman> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iceman> iceman@icebox-64:~/armyops$
<llODxCOll> Evodawg: did you get my pm?
* bur[n] er likes gaim :)
<ilba7r> bur[n] er, it works but nautilus will not associate .lyx files with it no matter what i do
<AntMaz> cause you cant send files
<ilba7r> _jason, than you and waiting
<iceman> How to fine and run americas army game ... anyone halp please
<papetowe> ok, I download file. (Partitioner)  Its an iso file but its all extracted from winRAR. So i download an iso recorder..burn image to disk and its still all extracted
<Eleaf> lol
<khalil_> i am having problems getting my sound to work ,i have Intel motherboard  with audio controller  82801FB
<Dr_Willis> iceburgh,  download it fromtheir web site and follow their docs?
<llODxCOll> Evodawg: did you get my pm?
<_jason> ilba7r: this is how I associated maple files to the .mw and .mws extenstions: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8188.  You have to edit /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml and then run sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime/
<bur[n] er> iceman: http://www.google.com/search?q=america%27s+army+on+ubuntu&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<madmancanuck> During the installation, when it's still under busy box, it is able to access the network card and the internet without a problem, when it actually boots to Ubuntu, I can't get it to work.  The network card shows up as a Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140, under lspci, but no matter what I try for modprobe it doesn't lock in
<thegladiator> iceman, all I can say is lol :)
<llODxCOll> Evodawg: did you get my pm?
<ilba7r> ok than _jason
<_tarball> I'm trying to get 'initng' working on my laptop but it doesn't complete properly.  Seems to get stuck when loading 'daemon/portmap', anyone else seen this problem?
<llODxCOll> DONT USE INITG
<AntMaz> i hate internet explorer but if i update it i think yahoo will work not sure though
<llODxCOll> INITNG
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: try just doing "sudo dhclient eth0" or eth1?
<thegladiator> _tarball, dapper ?
<thegladiator> i had some problems with INITNG as well
<madmancanuck> ifconfig only shows lo
<llODxCOll> INITNG MESSES WITH THE INIT SCRIPTS AND MESSES EVERYTHING UP
<_tarball> thegladiator: breezy
<thegladiator> it doesnt login to the X , goes to the shell
<bur[n] er> AntMaz: again, why not use gaim or kopete?
<papetowe> Well, looks like i'll be sticking to windows
<Evodawg> llODxCOll:  I got it
<llODxCOll> _tarball: DONT USE INITNG
<_tarball> init still works ok it's just damn slow
<papetowe> peace everyone.. have fun on linux lol
<AntMaz> again cause you cant send files
<_tarball> on a laptop
<thegladiator> _tarball,fine no idea with the particular err , in my case I didnt get X working using InitNG
<thegladiator> personally I didnt feel a big time diff after using InitNG
* bur[n] er thinks papetowe should stick to windows if he can't burn a .iso
<llODxCOll> i used initng and when i tried to go back to normal botting nothing working
<khalil_> how do i reconfigure the sound
<slvmchn> is compiling a realtime kernel difficult?
<mike_> emacs wants helvetica and I can't give it to emacs. How can I fix?
<willmc> slvmchn: dont bother
<slvmchn> i've been reading http://ubuntustudio.org but i want to make sure
<papetowe> The program wont burn the damn thing
<slvmchn> willmc: i do a LOT of realtime audio/video stuff so i need it
<willmc> slvmchn: oh, sorry!
<mebaran151> anyone else on dapper having problems with the clock app
<thegladiator> papetowe, what program are u using to burn an ISO ?
<slvmchn> if i can get even a little lower latency it'll be worth it
<_tarball> I can switch between to two fine but the system just seems to choke on portmap
<slvmchn> why do you say not to bother willmc?
<thegladiator> papetowe,googl has everything about burning ISO!
<mebaran151> and Firefox dying because ldd is against?
<slvmchn> willmc: is it really not that much of an improvement?
<iceman> anyone have the irc link to america's army ?
<papetowe> im going to try nero i guess
<thegladiator> iceman, www.americaarmy.com
<edward0> papetowe:  cdrecord foo.iso
<Dr_Willis> 'burn at once' is good for burning iso under windows. :P
<willmc> slvmchn: the Ubuntu kernel images are about as optimised as they can be, but if you want true power, maybe check out gentoo or something
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  it was just on that forum link he posted
<eldad> Jormundgand: I accidently closed... did u post anything since I posted the lspci output?
<thegladiator> iceman, buddy boy this is #ubuntu for ubuntu help , ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  google for   armyops250linux.run
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er :  Apparently that worked.  Thanks, I guess I should look into my config files and figure out what I need to turn on so that it will automatically pick it up on boot
<eldad> eldad tst
<slvmchn> iceman, america's army sucks fucking ass, don't play that, just play enemy territory
<eldad> eldad: tst
<Hso|Ubuntu> question.. how do i /use/ the Terminal? -.-; i'm trying to install java by following the guide, it says type "su", then the root password, but i can't proceed :/
<eldad> eldad, d
<thegladiator> oh sorry thats a gamE ?
<khalil_> can someone please tell me how do you reconfigure the sound on ubuntu breezy
<Dr_Willis> Hso|Ubuntu,
<thegladiator> sorry then thought he was kidding around
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<slvmchn> khalil_: http://ubuntustudio.org
<_jason> Hso|Ubuntu: you don't use su, didn't you read the sudo link?
<ablomen> !tell Hso|Ubuntu about sudo
<w32> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<ncp_> how do i install nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ncp_ about nvidia
<llODxCOll> automatix
<willmc> Hso|Ubuntu google on sudo
<thegladiator> dapper is only  pre-release name ?
<thegladiator> not official name after the release ?
<eldad> Jormundgand: r u there?
<llODxCOll> it's the official name
<bur[n] er> thegladiator: no
<bur[n] er> thegladiator: it's official... yeah
<w32> edit sources. list and replace breezy w/ dapper to upgrade ? is that right ?
<piromana> which config file does gnome-theme-manager edit? i need to edit it by hand, current theme choice makes all apps crash
<thegladiator> confusing
<thegladiator> ah :)
<willmc> ncp_: go to www.nvidia.com and dload their drivers, or get them from the universe in apt
<bur[n] er> piromana: gconf-editor... open that, go to metacity and/or gtk areas
<slvmchn> ncp_: check the ubuntu wiki
<slvmchn> ncp_: i got my nvidia card working through the wiki, it's not too bad
<Al-Daja> where i can find decoders or codecs?
<dyrne> ubotu: tell Al-Daja about restricted
<w32> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Hso|Ubuntu> no... i didn't read the link, i typed "sudo" into terminal, instead...
<lowfi> Al-Daja: mplayer homepage
<lupz> when i try to play an xvid i get "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."
<w32> !upgrade dapper
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, w32
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:  What config do I need to change so that it does a dhclient eth0 each time?
<Hso|Ubuntu> as i said, i'm /new/ to Ubuntu >_<, and any other breed of linux
<Hso|Ubuntu> i'm looking at it now, though
<lupz> in totem-xine
<iceman> shoot cannot run america's army .... help anyone ...
<JoeLoute> Hi, how can i list my hard drives
<NRG88> close
<dyrne> JoeLoute: sudo fdisk -l
<JDahl> Dr_Willis, thanks a lot! apart from wrong keyboard layout dosbox works fine.. some keys cannot be accessed though (I mean they're not just mapped to wrong keys)... have you tried running dosbox on a non-US keyboard?
<edward0> any vlc .debs for ubuntu?
<willmc> JoeLoute: ls /dev/hd*
<lupz> when i try to play an xvid i get in totem-xine "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."
<willmc> that actually lists partitions
<dyrne> !vlc
<ubotu> methinks vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<JoeLoute> dyrne, it doesn't display a thing
<JoeLoute> am on live cd
<willmc> lupz: w32codecs
<dyrne> edward0: vlc is available to install via apt-get
<willmc> (they are illegal in the USA)
<lupz> ii  w32codecs           20050412-1plf4      All binary propriatary w32 codecs
<piromana> bur[n] er: interesting tool - i'll log out/in to check if it works -thx
<willmc> vlc is nice
<edward0> oh
<eldad> HELP NEEDED: audio output sounds terrible ubuntu (on an HP pavillion laptop) while no problem in XP
<dyrne> JoeLoute: did you sudo ?
<JoeLoute> yae yae am on root terminal
<lupz> willmc: i've that installed
<willmc> eldad: turn down PCM volume and raise master
<dyrne> edward0: you might need to enable other repos though
<willmc> PCM should be around 2/3
<Siddhartha> yo people there
<Siddhartha> im getting linux
<Siddhartha> but i have a question
<Siddhartha> what word processing program do u use in linux?
<edward0> dyrne: yes which?
<edward0> dyrne: I am running dapper
<eldad> willmc: I think I've already trierd that but I'll try again
<_jason> Siddhartha: open office writer or abi word are nice
<Siddhartha> how do i get them
<_jason> Siddhartha: you should have open office writer already
<Siddhartha> i have never used linux before, so i have no idea what to do
<_jason> Siddhartha: applications menu > office > writer
<edward0> Siddhartha: openoffice.org
<lowfi> how do i register my nick?
<_jason> ubotu: tell lowfi about register
<edward0> Siddhartha: it comes with ubuntu
<dyrne> edward0: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list remove the comment # from all urls you will see a deb and deb-src universe url copy both and paste then change end of pasted urls from universe to multiverse save and type sudo apt-get update
<edward0> dyrne: thank
<edward0> s
<dyrne> np
<Siddhartha> what other office programs come with ubuntu?
<Riddell> Siddhartha: koffice
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i need help writing the grub setup to the mbr of my primary drive, i have a xp64 setup on my primary hd on sda, and i have ubuntu loaded onto hda
<Panzerboy> hey all
<AntMaz> how do you install wine
<llODxCOll> sudo apt-get install wine
<AntMaz> is it sudo wget-apt wine
<Siddhartha> whats koffice?
<ablomen> !tell AntMaz about wine
<mark__> mustard5, it worked!
<Siddhartha> dude im a total noob to linux i have no idea what these terms mean
<eldad> willmc: much better, thanx a lot!  though I've heard better in XP, what else can b done?
<Siddhartha> i have never used linux ever before
<llODxCOll> lol
<mustard5> mark__, yeah?
<Siddhartha> is there a way i can use AOL internet on linux
<llODxCOll> no
<dyrne> NET||abuse: hda is set to boot in bios?
<llODxCOll> use gaim
<mark__> I can now dual boot to the second hd w/win 2k
<NET||abuse> dyrne: yep
<Hso|Ubuntu>  To run a program using sudo that normally is run as the user, such as gedit, go to Applications --> Run Application and enter gksudo gedit. <-- i don't see "Run Application" under the Applications menu :(
<willmc> eldad: oh so much! are you running ALSA?
<NET||abuse> dyrne: so ubuntu grub will write the grub loader to mdr of hda, soorrrryyyyyyy wait
<mark__> I just copied and pasted the lines from your grub
<llODxCOll> Siddhartha: use gaim not aim
<mark__> yay!
<NET||abuse> dyrne: sda is boot
<dyrne> ok
<mark__> 1000+ thx
<_jason> Hso|Ubuntu: where did you read that? it needs to be changed.  Do it in accessories > terminal or press ALT+F2
<NET||abuse> dyrne: basically sda is my sata drive, hda is my ide drive, so linux on ide, windows on sata which is boot
<Siddhartha> what is GAIM?
<bur[n] er> Siddhartha: gaim.sf.net
<NET||abuse> so need to load grub onto sda to see my windows install on sda and the ubuntu install on hda
<Siddhartha> whoever is sending me private messages stop because i cant reply to them
<ablomen> Siddhartha: its a instant messaging client
<piromana> bur[n] er / gconf-editor approach didnt work - i need to find the actual config file and edit it by hand, i think
<ablomen> Siddhartha: supports aim, msn, yahoo etc
<llODxCOll> Siddhartha: gaim is like the linux version of aim
<_jason> Siddhartha: it is probably the bot giving you links to info
<Siddhartha> is that a jabber client?... i downloadede it before
<eldad> willmc: I've been trying to switch between alsa and oss b4 - hoping that would solve the problem. I also tried changing the MULTIMEDIA SELECTOR under SYSTEM MENU in GNOME
<bur[n] er> piromana: gconf-editor works... all it does is edit said config file
<Hso|Ubuntu> jason - on that rootsudo link -.-;
<llODxCOll> yes its a jabber client
<_jason> Hso|Ubuntu: k thanks, you got it now?
<edward0> Siddhartha: gaim supports jabber
<slvmchn> is it worth installing Wine for Half-Life? i really want to play Day Of Defeat, enemy territory is too fast for me
<Siddhartha> i got it for windows xp
<Siddhartha> alrite
<relak> bur[n] er,  it still does not work :S it can not find "apt-get install gstreamer0.9-mad
<relak> " what am i doing wrong?
<edward0> slvmchn:  join a slow paced server :D
<Siddhartha> but about office programs
<slvmchn> hahahaha
<Siddhartha> im a student
<NET||abuse> slvmchn: never got half-life to work on wine, i'd get sedega
<Siddhartha> and i need excel and word and that kind of stuff
<slvmchn> cedega is pay though right?
<edward0> slvmchn: or try aao
<Siddhartha> someone said koffice
<bur[n] er> relak: don't use 0.9 it's 0.8 :P
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er: how would I fix my configuration so that I don't have to do an sudo dhclient eth0 everytime to get it working?
<slvmchn> what's aao
<Siddhartha> what is that
<bur[n] er> relak: plus, i gave you a link to download it
<Hso|Ubuntu> i'm not having much luck with the Terminal itself :( i typed in "su", pressed enter, typed in "Ubuntu" which is the root password(?), and then it tells me: Authentication failure :(
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: /etc/network/interfaces
<Siddhartha> yo how come im getting all these private messages
<edward0> slvmchn: america's army operations
<thelonecabbage> is there a simplified (GUI?) package building tool for deb files?  I've got a custom app that I have to keep updated on multiple servers and using deb might help keep them all upto date.
<mark__> now I just have to get ubuntu to burn cd-r w/my iomega zipcd
<dyrne> NET||abuse: try sudo grub then at grub> typel root (hd0,0) then enter then setup (sd0)
<Siddhartha> why cant whoever talk in the main forum thing
<Siddhartha> im not registered
<Siddhartha> how do i register
<Hso|Ubuntu> jason - yeah, i've looking at the terminal for a few minutes, but using it is proving to be... tricky
<Cryptid> I've Seen some ppl who have transparent Terminal Windows how do i make my terminal tranparent??????
<bur[n] er> Siddhartha: register
<slvmchn> noooooooo america's army sucks!!! i hate that game, i played it once after downloading and installing it, and was like wtf waste of time
<piromana> bur[n] er - well, it didnt work here - maybe i chose a wrong theme name - can you tell me aname to choose to get it going - as it is gnome won't start at all (i am in KDE now)
<edward0> slvmchn:  there are also mods for et like tc:e www.truecombat.com
<dyrne> NET||abuse: assuming hda1 is ubuntu partition
<_jason> Hso|Ubuntu: no, you don't use su.  You precede commands with sudo to do admin stuff.  For example: 'sudo echo hi'
<Hso|Ubuntu> i'm looking **
<relak> bur[n] er,  you are right
<bur[n] er> piromana: clearlooks
<piromana> buuuur[n] er: all lowqer case?
<bur[n] er> relak: i know ;)
<bur[n] er> piromana: Clearlooks maybe
<bur[n] er> :)
<NET||abuse> dyrne: hmm, i maybe got this wrong
<skunk_eyed> yo people, i installed language-pack-fr and expected to get french spell-check in OO.o Was I wrong to expect this?
<skyrat> Greetings
<skunk_eyed> because i cannot find french under spell check
<mark__> anyone know how to get a cd burner to work? ubuntu 5.04 recognizes the drive, but doesn't recognize a blank disc when I load it
<relak> bur[n] er,  it works :) uhh nice
<Siddhartha> how the hell do i register?????????????????????????????????????????
<dyrne> mark__: sudo apt-get install k3b then sudo k3b
<skunk_eyed> register where Siddhartha?
<NET||abuse> dyrne: just finished install, double checking drive names
<Siddhartha> becuase when i private message
<ablomen> skunk_eyed: you should look in prefences for that (of oo.o
<mark__> dyrne, k, thx
<Siddhartha> it says i need to regisetere
<green_earz> NET||abuse: hava a look at the link, its for a software raid setup but it should give a idear of whats going on when you want to place grub into the mbr >http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-poweredge/2003-July/008898.html
<Siddhartha> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Siddhartha> i got it
<Cryptid> How do i make key board shortcuts to execute programs?????????
<eldad> willmc: r u still there?
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:   mapping hotplug
<AntMaz> got a problem W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://www.grawert.net warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.grawert.net_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<skunk_eyed> do /msg nickserv register [password]    also, in xchat server list, for freendoe (or ubuntu sevrs, depending on which you use) set nickserv pass you just reged with (go to edit...) Siddhartha
<Siddhartha> yo i need hell help
<mark__> dyrne, what do all those packages do? do I need all of them?
<thelonecabbage> is their a GUI deb package builder under ubuntu?
<captainigloo> Hi guys I have some problems with 2.6.15 and Ipod on Dapper
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:   mapping hotplug (nl) script grep (nl) map eth0 (nl)  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<w32> !TCL
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, w32
<relak> bur[n] er, now you need to tell me how i get mpg and avi videos working :)
<dyrne> mark__: k3b is a kde app it has some dependancies to download but it is best burner
<Siddhartha> someone took my nickname!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<edward0> Siddhartha: register it :)
<Siddhartha> but it says someone took my nickname
<edward0> dyrne: :( no vlc in dapper
<ilba7r> _jason, thanks worked like a charm. Turned out it is already there but did not have application infront of it
<skunk_eyed> ablomen, where in the prefs? i cannot find a valid option
<Siddhartha> edward
<_jason> ilba7r: ah
<tiede> anybody having problems with automatix?
<ilba7r> _jason, is there a way to set an icon associated with lyx file too
<Siddhartha> it says someone took my nickname
<mark__> dyrne, will it work in gnome?
<Siddhartha> soi have to change my nickname?
<Cryptid> !keyboard
<ubotu> Cryptid: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dyrne> mark__: yes
<mark__> dyrne, thx
<cycom> edward0: dyrne, No VLC in dapper?
<Cryptid> !shortcuts
<skunk_eyed> !shortcuts
<Siddhartha> dude
<tiede> It just hangs and tell me this:
<Siddhartha> anyone
<tiede> gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<tiede> gpg: keyserver timed out
<tiede> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<tiede> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<tiede> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<tiede> gpg: requesting key DD4D5088 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<dyrne> edward0: it is in repos
<Siddhartha> what do i do to change my nickname
<edward0> dyrne:  I uncommented universe and changed to multiverse
<Siddhartha> is tere anyone out ther who is going to help me
<_jason> ilba7r: don't know, try to look at the rest of the file or google freedesktop.org
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:   mapping hotplug (nl) script grep (nl) map eth0 (nl)  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<NET||abuse> ls
<bur[n] er> edward0: u need universe and multiverse
<dyrne> edward0: you need both universe and multiverse make sure you have one of each
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: ?
<Siddhartha> im trying to freaking register but goddamn my nickname taken and i dunno what to do
<eikenberry> Siddhartha. nick command.
<madmancanuck> that's my /etc/network/interfaces
<dyrne> edward0: apt-cache search vlc doesnt show anything?
<madmancanuck> it looks right to me, so I'm not sure what I'm not seeing
<Siddhartha> what the hell is nick command
<eikenberry> Changes you nickname.
<ilba7r> looked at the file will google it thank you for putting me on the right track. it should be included in gnome though an easy way to set it up
<ilba7r> bye now
<Siddhartha> and how the hell do i use it
<bur[n] er> !tell relak about RestrictedFormats
<Panzerboy> Siddhartha: go read a bit about irc
<madmancanuck> (nl) is a new line
<skunk_eyed> Siddhartha, change nick
<eikenberry> like /NICK [newnick] 
<NET||abuse> arrgg, ok, i disconnected lost all the links
<bur[n] er> Siddhartha: /nick blah... you might also wanna try /help
<NET||abuse> ok, i've botted into recue mode using my installcd,
<NET||abuse> now i need to load up grub and set the boot loader onto the sata drive
<tiede> what about me and automatix
<Siddhartha211> ohh snap holy sh*t
<dyrne> NET||abuse: if hda1 is ubuntu try sudo grub then at grub> type root (hd0,0) then enter then setup (sd0)
<tiede> never mind, it seems to be working now
<Siddhartha211> i didnt see the button
<Siddhartha211> that says change nickname
<NET||abuse> Error opening terminal: bterm
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:  thats whats in my /etc/network/interfaces .   (nl) is a new line.  It looks right to mee, so there must be something I'm not seeing
<AntMaz> i added the site to the repositories no what do i do
<Panzerboy> Siddhartha211: wow, that's SOOO much better ;)
<tiede> My sources.list is in ftp and I guess it might be the reason why it was not wirking... Isn't automatix supposed to wipe-out sources.list and puts his instead?
<AntMaz> cause wines still not installed
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: one sec, i'll show you mine
<Siddhartha211>  /msg nickserv register [hari4ohm] 
<NET||abuse> dyrne: what to you reakon
<Siddhartha211> fucking shit
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: http://burner.ath.cx/interfaces.txt
<lowfi> lol
<eldad> willmc: sound problem... remeber me?
<dyrne> NET||abuse: can you get to a terminal?
<NET||abuse> dyrne: error opening terminal: bterm
<bur[n] er> don't swear Siddhartha211
<Siddhartha211> how come whenever someone says something it opens in new tab
* bur[n] er wonders where Siddhartha211 comes up with these god-awful questions
<dyrne> NET||abuse: select run program then type xterm
<bur[n] er> how come when I type in www.google.com in the address bar of firefox, it goes to google's website?
* tiede is still waiting for confirmation on Automatix thinggy
<Siddhartha211> i dont know
<Siddhartha211> maybe its your OS
<Siddhartha211> reinstall windows
<bur[n] er> cause it's supposed to!
<bur[n] er> heh
<NET||abuse> dyrne: i'm in rescue console, i can't run xterm
<Siddhartha211> can i turn it off?
<Siddhartha211> i want one window
<dyrne> ah
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:  it says connection refused, on this computer
<Siddhartha211> not all these popup crap
<Siddhartha211> alrite
<Siddhartha211> so back to my original question
<NET||abuse> dyrne: i have a bash temrinal
<Siddhartha211> about Office programs
<Siddhartha211> what office programs come with Linux
<dyrne> NET||abuse: sudo grub
<dyrne> NET||abuse: does that work?
<klippo> which packages do i need to use terminal fonts i gnome-terminal. i can choose terminal font. but only as normal and bold. not xterm alike
<AntMaz> how do i install wine
<AntMaz> winhq doesnt really tell me how
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: one sec, my dyndns is b0rked
<madmancanuck> ohh, ok
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: http://67.173.243.73/interfaces.txt
<AntMaz> i tried wget wine ,apt-get wine
<roostishaw> anyone in here know how to unmount a floppy?
<edward0> dyrne: ok sorry will uncomment universe as well and try thanks
<dyrne> AntMaz: are you familiar with editing sources.list?
<roostishaw> it says i have insufficiant privlages
<AntMaz> no
<NET||abuse> dyrne: i'm in rescue console so i managed to get bash shell up and im in as root
<NET||abuse> grub still gives bterm error
<boogie> whats the best movie player for linux? i can't get totem to work!
<edward0> dyrne: ok thanks vlc showing up now :)
<ablomen> Cryptid: boogie mplayer
<jan__> hi, can someone give me a good tip on what program to use to tune in on radio?
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:  I'll try adding the auto eth0 and see if maybe that fixes it
<ablomen> woops
<AntMaz> someone i here told me before how to do it but i dont remeber , and i had to reinstall ubuntu because of some tab writing program that was unstable it messed up everypackage i tried to install
<ablomen> boogie: mplayer
<dyrne> ubotu: tell AntMaz about wine
<boogie> mplayer?
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: the auto makes it come up at startup
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:  ya, that might help hey ;)
<eldad> HELP: how do I restart all audio controls (to have them as if I just restarted?
<eikenberry> boogie. xine also works fairly well.
<AntMaz> winehq doesnt tell me how to install it
<boogie> where can i find it?
<Marticus> sup
<dyrne> ok try root (hd0,0) enter then setup (sd0) enter
<ablomen> boogie: yeah it a great movie player for linux
<boogie> i'm new at this still
<dyrne> NET||abuse: ^
<GigaByte_> hi
<ablomen> !tell boogie about mplayer
<Marticus> ablomen: just came in, which player would that be?
<NET||abuse> dyrne: ok, trying now.
<Marticus> nevermind
<Marticus> heh
<eikenberry> boogie. I'd think xine/mplayer would be in universe. Not sure. I'm just only working toward my first ubuntu install. debian is my current.
<ablomen> !tell Marticus about mplayer
<NET||abuse> dyrne; ok, root isn't a command in bash
<NET||abuse> dyrne: or is it?
<dyrne> AntMaz: wiki.ubuntu.com/addingrepositorieshowto
<boogie> thanks
<AntMaz> i did that allready
<Marticus> so I'll make this my new home
<NET||abuse> anyway, that just gives syntax error near `hda0,0'
<tiede> root is a username, not a command NET||abuse
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:  Thanks, that appears to have fixed my problem...   Stupid morning not thinkings
<Marticus> I read the web site
<Marticus> very nice write-up on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> madmancanuck: nice :)  have a good one
<dyrne> AntMaz: you want to add deb
<antisocial_boris> can anyone help me listen to the radio online? i installed mplayer and mozilla-mplayer, but its still not working
<madmancanuck> bur[n] er:  Thanks, you too
<AntMaz> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<AntMaz> did that
<Siddhartha211> does AOL work with linux?
<AntMaz> sidd dont use aol
<Marticus> Siddhartha211: use gaim
<AntMaz> aol=n00b
<dyrne> AntMaz: then sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get install wine
<tiede> what do you want to do exactly Siddhartha211
<Marticus> oh, isp, not im
<dyrne> NET||abuse: should be root (hd0,0) not a
<Marticus> my bad
<Siddhartha211> im talking about AOL internet
<Siddhartha211> dialup internet
<_jason> Siddhartha211: try ubuntuforums.org, I think I've seen some threads about aol
<Siddhartha211> not AIM
<Marticus> I just said that
<OmegaAlpha> hello, anyone have a familiarity with this error- [4294701.216000]  [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<Marticus> touchy...
<Marticus> heh
<AntMaz> ok thanks
<AntMaz> ill try and remeber that
<dyrne> np :)
<alien9391> What's libX11.so.6.2?
<xinit> any drapper apt sources up yet?
<bur[n] er> aol == bane on existence with no linux support from them as a company
<dimasta> does anybody know a voice-over-ip program, where i can use my voip-freenet account?
<AntMaz> sidd why do you want aol alls it does is crash
<eikenberry> alien9391. standard X library.
<alien9391> thx eikenberry
<AntMaz> try it with wine i guess
<nysosym> Hi all
<Marticus> hrm, minor mistakes on the web site
<w32> hey is pastebin offline ?
<bur[n] er> Siddhartha211: to switch to linux, it takes a different mentality... instead of saying "does linux run <windows app>" it's more appropriate to say... "can i accomplish my goal of doing <something like browse the internet>?"
<nysosym> is watching DVDs possible with the new Dapper version?
<dyrne> Siddhartha211: most places should have dsl available for the price of aol
<Marticus> w32 it doesnt work for me
<bur[n] er> nysosym: it's possible in breezy
<w32> ok its down do you know of another  s
<w32> *similar
<nysosym> bur[n] er: i know, but i will watch DVD on Dapper :)
<Marticus> "If you have skills with wallpapers, Inkscape, icons and themes you should contribute to the Art team who on icons, themes."
<dimasta> is there a voice-over-ip program in linux, which accepts accounts from different voip-providers?
<bur[n] er> nysosym: i watch dvds in dapper the same way
<w32> Marticus: is there a similar site to pastebin
<eldad> HELP - how do I restart sound?
<Marticus> w32 yes, although I don't know of them off the top of my head
<dyrne> eldad: maybe sudo /etc/inid.t/alsa restart
<w32> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, totally, for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<dyrne> eldad: ach sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<SpareBit> does anyone know if Belkin's PCI wireless card works with breezy ??
<piromana> bur[n] er - works now, had missed one entry :)
<bur[n] er> piromana: :)
<Kstor> hey
<Kstor> bonjour
<bur[n] er> #ubuntu-fr
<bur[n] er> :)
<Kstor> arf
<Kstor> ok
<GTX> checking for gcc no
<GTX> checking for cc o
<GTX> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<GTX> Oops didnt mean to paste
<nysosym> bur[n] er: Hmm i have libdvd***2 but i can't watch DVDs which Totem Player. The failure is "No Reason" ..  . Can you help me please?
<GTX> But how do I install cc
<oklinux> any one here use realplayer ?
<bur[n] er> nysosym: dapper?
<nysosym> oklinux: yes i use realplayer
<nysosym> bur[n] er: yes
<eldad> dyrne: output : "/etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: The 'restart' method is deprecated and will be remove d.
<eldad> /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: Use the alsa-utils initscript instead.
<eldad> "
<bur[n] er> nysosym: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<cycom> GTX apt-get build-dep?
<GTX> ta
<w32> I' m following the tutorial at http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p6 and at the end of the setup I get ths error any one know what I can do or where to look to fix it here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8979
<eldad> dyrne: " /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: Use the alsa-utils initscript instead."
<oklinux> mysosym how do you configure it ?
<GTX> cycom, E: Must specify at least one package to check builddeps for
<w32> when ispconfig is building
<alien9391> Someone,  please! I should create a symbolic link from /usr/x11R6/lib/libx11.so.6.2 to /usr/x11R6/lib/libx11.so, in order to get kylix work, but i do not have such dir.
<nysosym> bur[n] er: totem-gstreamer
<dyrne> eldad: yes that will prob work
<bur[n] er> nysosym: get totem-xine ? :)
<bur[n] er> nysosym: or there's always vlc
<cycom> GTX what were you trying to install?
<GTX> cycom, gcc and cc
<dyrne> eldad: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<slvmchn> can anyone help me getting videos to work in mozilla? most videos won't load
<lowfi> GTX: sudo apt-get install gcc
<bur[n] er> slvmchn: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<cycom> GTX: no, what were you trying to install them for?
<SpareBit> bur[n] er, I use vlc
<GTX> cycom, TCL 8.4
<bur[n] er> GTX: get build-essential package :)
<Jormundgand> Right.
<GTX> ta
<GTX> :D
<slvmchn> "couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer"
<Jormundgand> My problem: after replacing Metacity with Kwin, I no longer get any functionality from the Print Screen key on my keyboard.
<Jormundgand> I want it to run gnome-screenshot.
<Jormundgand> Attempted solutions:
* w32 shoots himself
<GTX> bur[n] er,
<GTX> root@metroid:~/tcl8.4.12/unix# apt-get build-essential package
<GTX> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<GTX> root@metroid:~/tcl8.4.12/unix#
<GTX> grr I pasted again
<GTX> sorry
<Jormundgand> 1) System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts. That doesn't let me map PrintScreen to anything - it complains I won't be able to use it for typing if I map it.
<Jormundgand> 2) kcontrol - doesn't seem to do anything if I add PrintScreen to its list of actions.
<bur[n] er> GTX: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<m00se> hello
<nysosym> bur[n] er: the same problem with totem-xine. Failure with "No reason"
<bur[n] er> Jormundgand: try running "khotkeys"
<bur[n] er> Jormundgand: doh, nevermind
<Jormundgand> That was recently integrated into the Control Centre and renamed, so no more.
<Jormundgand> :(
<m00se> i installed hoary on an old celeron 800MHz ell
<m00se> s/ell/Dell/
<nysosym> brb
<bur[n] er> m00se: apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy :)
<m00se> upgrade from hoary to breeze went ok, but when i upgraded to dapper i can no longer boot
<SpareBit> bur[n] er, Do you know how to apt-get mplayer??
<ice> !dapper drake
<ubotu> well, dapper drake is the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
<m00se> with dapper's 2.6.15 kernel all i get is busy box saying it can't find /dev/hda
<ice> hmm anyone have dapper
<ice> I can I see someones sources.list
<Siddhartha211> whats dapper?
<OmegaAlpha> hello, anyone familiar with this error- [4294701.216000]  [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<OmegaAlpha>  (btw my system keeps freezing up and i think it has something to do with my video card because i can still move my mouse.)
<ice> I think my repositories are screwed up
<m00se> i can boot with 2.6.12 from breezy but modprobe segfaults during boot
<m00se> any ideas?
<bimberi> w32: i'd say you're missing mysql header files - try installing one of the libmysqlclientNN-dev packages (NN is either 10,12 or 14) - depending on what version of mysql-server you have installed
<Siddhartha211> how can i burn to cd or read from cd in ubuntu?
<dyrne> ice: not mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<ice> k
<Xenguy> !tell ice about easysource
<m00se> ice: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8980
* speyer brb
<gouchi> Siddhartha211 : use nautilus if you are on Gnome or K3B under Kubuntu
<beeswax> how do i "setup" a win application for wine? in winecfg i can only chose the main executable (which is normally only available after the setup)...?
<bur[n] er> SpareBit: mplayer-586
* bur[n] er leaves
<xpl0it> Hello
<xpl0it> I mounted my windows drive but cannot cd into the "Program Files" directory....
<xpl0it> All other directories I have no problem with..
<antisocial_boris> why cant i listen to the radio with my mplayer plugin?
<lasse> how do i install nvidia driver on ubuntu?
<slvmchn> lasse: check the ubuntu wiki, it has step by step instructions
<m00se> so anyone has any idea? i can manualy load necessary modules (network, ussb, agpgart) but somehow modprobe fails to do that automaticaly
<Seveas> !tell lasse about nvidia
<GTX> bur[n] er, any idea how to fix checking for mysql header... configure: error: Cannot find mysql.h in /usr/include/mysql use -with-mysql-include=?
<xpl0it> After mounting my windows partition, it will not allow me to change directory into "Program Files" or any folder using two words...any way around this?
<Seveas> GTX, what are you compiling>
<johandc> Hello, my dapper flight4 cd hangs during boot on an amd64 system. It gets to configuraiton of xorg. And on tty1 i can see that /etc/X11/xorg.conf was not found, is this a known bug?
<GTX> mysqltcl
<Seveas> !find mysqltcl
<ubotu> mysqltcl: (Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language.), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 2.30-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<Seveas> GTX, don't compile it - install from the repositories...
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...what should I do to auto mount a usb hard disk?
<cyberic_s> is there any reason why my cd will only rip cds at .6x
<GTX> Seveas, it  only finds old version
<Seveas> m_tadeu, plug it in
<cyberic_s> err .06x
<relak> can somebody help me getting java to work with FF? i just did whats described in the wiki but still does not work
<xpl0it> Any reason why I cannot change directory in a directory with two words in it?
<Seveas> !info mysqltcl dapper
<ubotu> mysqltcl: (Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language.), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 3.01-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 124 kB
<xpl0it> e.g. Program Files
<Seveas> GTX, is 3.01 new enough?
<lowfi> xpl0it: cd 'Program Files' , and please dont own me :)
<GTX> nope
<GTX> oh
<m_tadeu> Seveas: lol thanks....not working. can you help me?
<GTX> yes Seveas  it is
<Seveas> GTX, ok, hang on
<GTX> Ta
<Seveas> GTX, you're using breezy I presume?
<GTX> correct Seveas
<cyberic_s> what program do you guys use for ripping cds? goobox and sound juicer both are ripping cds very very slowly
<GTX> its in server mode.
<Seveas> ok, I;ll try a quick backpoirt for you
<GTX> k
<w32> I' m following the tutorial at http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p6 and at the end of the setup I get ths error any one know what I can do or where to look to fix it here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8979
<dyrne> can someone who knows a little python answer a quick question: len(stringname) // 2 what does the '//' do?
<uzamora10> unellez
<Siddhartha211> whats an ubuntu flavor?
<Jormundgand> Chocbuntu <3
<Siddhartha211> but what is it?
<Jormundgand> I guess it's how you differentiate Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Goobuntu etc.
<w32> a variant of ubuntu = ubuntu flavor
<onyx> good morning
<cyberic_s> god my sound card sounds like crap on linux, probably because its built-in, maybe I should throw that old sound blaster in
<Siddhartha211> which one do they give me if i told them to ship me PC cds
<ablomen> onyx: good evening ;)
<GTX> cyberic_s,  same here :p
<Seveas> GTX, add this to your sources.list: deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas backports
<GTX> ok
<cyberic_s> grr, almost time for work, damn it
<Seveas> GTX, and then apt-get update && apt-get install mysqltcl 
<cavedive2> Is there an application to record a movie of the desktop ?
<dyrne> well i know what it does obviously just wondering about diff between / and // both seem to work
<johandc> Hello, my dapper flight4 cd hangs during boot on an amd64 system. It gets to configuraiton of xorg. And on tty1 i can see that /etc/X11/xorg.conf was not found, is this a known bug?
<Seveas> cavedive2, byzanz
<cavedive2> Like a capture thin g
<w32> cavedive2: not that I know of for Linux
<onyx> damn.. fedora core was better.. ubuntu won\t let me use finnish letters.. gd damit!
<LinuxJones> cavedive2, istanbul
<miriam> hola
<miriam> como estas
<miriam> hola
<Seveas> onyx, swearing won't get you anywhere...
<GTX> Seveas,
<miriam> como estas
<GTX> W: GPG error: http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<gouchi> antisocial_boris : it depens which type of flux
<GTX> I got that
<miriam> jbskjbs
<jjjjjjj> howdy... i need to take a screen shot but with the application menu open.  is there a keystroke shortcut like Alt + Printscreen?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<miriam> hello
<cavedive2> Thanks.
<amphi> !tell miriam about es
<Seveas> amphi, known troll..
<onyx> gtx, i know, but it makes me feel better XD
<amphi> Seveas: ah
<jjjjjjj> i just answered my own q:
<Seveas> !tell GTX about seveas
<dyrne> wrong channel sry
<Seveas> GTX, read the wikipage ubotu gave you 
<xpl0it> Any idea how to get read/write access to a mounted partition?
<GTX> kk
<relak> how can i set java up for FireFox?
<Seveas> xpl0it, what kind of partition/how is it mounted?
<Eleaf> I like the smiley Seveas
<Eleaf> lol..
<_jason> ubotu: tell relak about java
<amphi> xpl0it: is it mounted rw? otherwise mount /mount/point -o remount,rw
<cyberic_s> well, off to work i go fee fi fo fum
<miriam> hi
<Siddhartha211> if I use livecd will it erase any files that i alredy have from windows
<miriam> im from mexico
<Siddhartha211> hablo un poco espanol
<miriam> ah que bien
<miriam> eres de donde
<`evoL> hi, does ubuntu support .bin files, and if so how do i open them ?
<Seveas> Siddhartha211, but not in here - this channel is english only
<Seveas> !tell miriam about es
<LinuxJones> Siddhartha211, not unless you tell Linux to erase them
<Siddhartha211> los estados unidos
<GTX> Thank you Seveas, your the best!
<amphi> `evoL: what are they?
<relak> _jason, i did that and it does not work :(
<`evoL> it's a program for counter strike to run whats called an HLTV
<intero> hi
<_jason> relak: are you using the firefox that came with the install?
<Seveas> `evoL, if it's a movie: mplayer can play them. If not: convert to iso with bchumk and mount the iso
<oklinux> hey LinuxJones are you familiar with realplayer ?
<relak> _jason yes
<amphi> `evoL: an ELF binary?
<intero> what's the minimum linux version required to properly use amd64 dualcores?
<ubuntu> hola a todos manga de putos
<_jason> relak: what did you install exactly?  (there is more than one method on the wiki)
<Siddhartha211> Aprendo espanol en mi colegio.
<LinuxJones> oklinux, not really no I use gxine
<`evoL> i'm not sure, it's just "hldsupdatetool.bin"
<Seveas> Siddhartha211, english polease....
<intero> ubuntu was insulting us
<Seveas> intero, I know, he left already...
<oklinux> what is gxine ?
<intero> oklinux: xine gui for gnome
<Seveas> `evoL, ah you can just run that file, make it executable and run it
<LinuxJones> oklinux, it's a movie player
<`evoL> Seveas, how do i do that :/
<amphi> `evoL: do 'file hldsupdatetool.bin' without the quotes and see what it says ablut it
<`evoL> alright
<amphi> er,about it
<Seveas> `evoL, chmod +x hlds....bin
<relak> _jason i did not install Java, it is on my mashine already, i only did whats drecribed in "Java on Mozilla Firefox"
<gouchi> oklinux : try totem
<amphi> Seveas: even if file says it's 'data' ? ;)
<_jason> relak: how did you install java?
<GTX> Seveas, can't find package mysqltcl
<GTX> I get that
<GTX> when I try to find it
<`evoL> thank you
<`evoL> the chmod +X hlds....bin worked :)O
<Seveas> GTX, try apt-get update again, you may have been a bot too quick (I was still uploading when you gave the error message)
<GTX> k
<relak> _jason i don't know, it's just on my mashine, at least when i type java in the console it does NOT say java is not a command
<_jason> relak: you probably have the java that openoffice uses, you should follow the wiki on installing blackdown or sun java
<amphi> `evoL: what did file say it was?
<relak> _jason ok, i'll try that
<`evoL> amphi i don't know but the chmod thing worked lol
<oklinux> gouchi Im trying to play a .rm file extension
* amphi sighs
<`evoL> lol
<GTX> Seveas, get same :S
<gouchi> oklinux : which backen did u use ?
* Siddhartha211 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (You ask, we kick )
<Seveas> GTX, hmm, odd
<oklinux> what backen gouchi
<gouchi> oklinux : on breezy try aptitude install totem-xine
<gouchi> okliunx : and w32codecs
<gouchi> oklinux : you are using Ubuntu breezy ?
<Seveas> GTX, you got no errors with apt-get update?
<oklinux> I think so gouchi
<gouchi> np
<Gnumannen> I have just installes xserver-xorgm, how do I start X?
<Seveas> GTX, woah -- OK, I found a bug somewhere in my repository thing I guess... - this is my fault - please stand by 
<Gnumannen> *installed, xserver-xorg
<amphi> Gnumannen: try startx
<Siddhartha211> im back
<Siddhartha211> i was BOOTED
<gouchi> oklinux : totem on Dapper using Gstreamer backend is better using Gstreamer 0.10
<xpl0it_> k so how can I copy an entire folders contents to another drive at the command line?
<Gnumannen> amphi: command not found :o
<amphi> Gnumannen: apt-get install xbase-clients perhaps
<gouchi> oklinux : but on Breezy try totem-xine + w32codecs
<alien9391> I could run the kylix with the 'LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.0 startkylix' , it is running, but I can see no fonts. I put up a bunch of them but, no effect.
<Gnumannen> amphi: ok, i try that
<amphi> xpl0it_: cp -R (man cp)
<cycom> xpl0it_: cp -r * /path/to/mounted/other/drive
<vitriol> i still can't get my printer connected to the ubuntu computer to be shared by the other computers (both others are windows computers)
<vitriol> anybody know of a good how-to for this?
<GTX> Seveas, got it working
<GTX> it was my side
<GTX> :D
<Siddhartha211> what good movie making programs are there for linux?
<Seveas> GTX, ah - well there is something wrong on my side too - the package does not show up in the HTML indexes :/
<Siddhartha211> or rather
<Siddhartha211> ubuntu
<Seveas> Siddhartha211, kino, cinelerra
<GTX> ;p
<relak> _jason, first it says "ensure that you do not download one of the J2EE or JDK..." and later it says "you can do the same method for JDK"... i want the JDK.. so?
<Siddhartha211> do thsee come with ubuntu or do i have to download them
<relak> JRE contains JDK no?
<relak> the other way around
<_jason> relak: download the jdk, that's just so new users don't get the wrong thing.  You can edit it and make it more clear if you feel it's ambiguous
<Gnumannen> amphi: thanks, it almust worked, some tweaking and I will have X launched soon, really thanks
<relak> ok
<oklinux> where can I find w32codecs gouchi ?
<amphi> Gnumannen: cool
<amphi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<gouchi> oklinux : did you read the FAQ :)
<oklinux> what faq gouchi ?
<makaveli> lilo have a great evening u too
<Siddhartha211> later guys im going to play some halo
<Siddhartha211> on WINDOWS XP HOME!!!!!!
<Siddhartha211> lol
<amphi> xp home, huh? the stuff dreams are made of...
<OmegaAlpha> hello, anyone familiar with this error- [4294701.216000]  [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<OmegaAlpha> (btw my system keeps freezing up and i think it has something to do with my video card because i can still move my mouse.)
<gouchi> oklinux : I have to find the website
<gouchi> OmegaAlpha : try to update your ATI driver
<Seveas> OmegaAlpha, which videocard do you have?
<OmegaAlpha> gouchi, Ive been trying to do that for the past couple days... because i use ATI
<OmegaAlpha> Seveas, ATI Radeon Mobility U1 320M
<gouchi> yep
<oklinux> sorry gouchi
<gouchi> and you use latest driver ?
<gouchi> oklinux : np
<OmegaAlpha> gouchi, I believe so. Ive been getting errors ATI related ever since I installed Ubuntu
<GTX> Seveas, I've just installed apache and php, is there anything I need to do to get php to work?
<Seveas> OmegaAlpha, how old is that one?
<GTX> Seveas, as it doesnt seem to be working :S
<oklinux> I have sound but I cant config real player to play rmextension gouchi
<Seveas> GTX, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<martii> Seveas: hi
<Seveas> (or -php4 if you want php 4)
<gouchi> oklinux : don't uses realplayer
<OmegaAlpha> I dont know... my notebook itself is about 3 yrs old
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: this thread might be of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77888.html
<gouchi> oklinux : try totem-xine + w32codecs
<martii> Seveas: any idea why cairo is not having svg module?
<OmegaAlpha> Seveas, i did searching and i believe i have this bug - https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15036
<martii> Seveas: i mean python-cairo
<eugenio> someone speak spanish???????????????????????????????????????????????
<Seveas> martii, no idea
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: what does lspci say the card is?
<GTX> Seveas, libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version
<oklinux> I installed toem-xine but I cant fine w32codecs gouchi
<lupino> hello
<Seveas> GTX, sudo a2enmod php5 ; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Seveas> !tell oklinux about w32codecs
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, hey buddy. check out that link i sent Seveas. I believe that may be the same problem i have
<GTX> Seveas, This module is already enabled!
<gouchi> oklinux : see Seveas message ;-)
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: is that the mesagl version thing?
<oklinux> yes thanks gouchi
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, its an ATI Technologies Radeon Mobility IGP320M U1
<Seveas> GTX, good, then just restart apache 
<OmegaAlpha> yeah when i type in glxinfo its the mesa stuff
<Kyral> Whoa Seveas where did that smilely come from?
<GTX> Seveas, how?
<Seveas> Kyral, from hell
<hanuman> 
<Seveas> GTX, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Kyral> GTX: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Kube> it's been 2 days now and I am still not getting it, I think I tried everything. I cannot run Ubuntu on my system. It just freezes when I run it with LiveCd, and when I install it after I login nothing happens. I can only move my mouse.
<Kyral> or that...
<GTX> Seveas, still trys to download the php file :(
<Kube> everything will stop, a blank wallpaper and I can only move the mouse!..
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: man radeon suggests that's supported by the free xorg driver, perhaps you should try that
<Seveas> GTX, hmm, weird...
<Kube> same with SUSE, only DSL can start normally
<Seveas> GTX, are you sure you don't accidentally have apache1 and apache2 installed simultaneously?
<relak> _jason the console says: "You can
<relak> install the package as root (e.g. dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb)." shall i use this?
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: Radeon IGP320(M) is what the manpage calls it
<voland> hi all
<GTX> Seveas,  fixed it
<GTX> i was using apache
<GTX> not apach2
<GTX> indeed
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, i force dependency installed this  http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/libgl1-mesa-dri_6.3.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb from what i read on here https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15036
<Kube> any ideas??? please..
<jimcoonca1> everytime I go to install apache that messes me up
<gouchi> oklinux : try Sound options
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: I reckon you should remove _all_ the fglrx crap, and try the xorg radeon driver - I don't think fglrx properly supports that card at all
<soundray> Kyral, I take it you've been through the BIOS options?
<tombs> hi all
<gouchi> oklinux : and disable Sound Server
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, heh i dont know how to :cx
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: PM?
<Kyral> soundray: missed the Tab Complete?
<OmegaAlpha> PN?
<OmegaAlpha> amphi, whats PN?
<amphi> OmegaAlpha: private message
<soundray> Kyral, no, sorry, missed the line.
<Gnumannen> How can I get basic fonts as TTF, OTF, TYPE1 etc...?
<Kyral> lol
<gouchi> oklinux : keep it on bookmark ;-)
<gouchi> oklinux : http://ubuntuguide.org/
<soundray> Kyral, I shouldn't try to help, I can't even read straight :)
<voland> I asked this question yesterday, but noone can help: why i see abra-cadabra instead cyrillic letters in Audacity's menu? Could anyone help my?
<Kyral> No Ubuntuguide
<gouchi> Kyral : ?
<soundray> Kube, have you looked at BIOS IRQ setup and APIC options?
<Kyral> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<GTX> Seveas, Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. how can I fix this mate?
<gouchi> gouchi  : hum :)
<blueyed> Could it be that the grub splash feature fails if /boot is on another partition? Because /boot/grub/default-splash.xpm.gz is a symlink to /etc? (Dapper)
<Seveas> GTX, apt-get install php5-mysql ; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<jackrazz> hey everyone, I'm a complete ubuntu newbie (last night) and have a vmware related question..
<GTX> ta
<Kr4t05> !iso
<ubotu> iso is, like, download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<jackrazz> anyone familiar with installing vmware tools for ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> jackrazz, I've used the player only
<GTX> Thank you again Seveas  :D
<Kube> Seveas, can you help me please?
<jackrazz> hi jim, I'm trying to get a screen resolution higher than 1024x768
<Kube> soundray, I am sorry I am a bit lagged, what did you mean? i'm new to Linux..
<GTX> Seveas, another stupid question Your configuration file contains settings (root with no password) that correspond to the default MySQL privileged account. Your MySQL server is running with this default, is open to intrusion, and you really should fix this security hole.
<arkaitz> hello
<ogami1972> hi all
<jackrazz> I think I need to install the vmware tools to do this...
<GTX> How would I fix that Seveas I know I have to type some mysql commands
<sAMwHOdISsAM> Hi everyone
<Seveas> GTX, install phpmyadmin ;)
<jimcooncat> jackrazz, #vmware is populated they should be able to help
<khalil_> i am having problems getting my sound to work ,i have Intel motherboard  with audio controller  82801FB
<ogami1972> i am finding the linux community to be not so helpful as cracked up to be in regards to other distros
<ogami1972> i was wondering if i could get some general networking help
<GTX> Seveas, Thats where I got that error from
<GTX> It lets me in etc
<GTX> but I need to secure it
<GTX> so it needs password
<Seveas> ogami1972, just ask in here - of someone can help, you're lucky 
<jimcooncat> ogami1972, details of your situation, please?
<jackrazz> ok, jim...I'll try there
<Seveas> GTX, phpmyadmin has a "Change Password" button ;)
<khalil_> can someone please tell me how do you reconfigure the sound card on ubuntu breezy
<sAMwHOdISsAM> Would it be better for me to get the AMD64 bit ditsro version or just the regular x86 and whats the difference?
<arkaitz> where could i get a good sources.list for xmule, skype,etc...??
<jackrazz> are there forums set up for the Drake Flight releases?
<jenda> Anyone know about Labtec keyboards on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> GTX, the "Privileges" link in the PMA homepage
<GTX> :S
<GTX> Found it
<Kube> Please someone -> I cannot run Ubuntu on my system. It just freezes when I run it with LiveCd, and when I install it after I login nothing happens. I can only move my mouse.
<khalil_> can someone please tell me how do you reconfigure the sound card on ubuntu breezy, anyone please
<ogami1972> i have installed agnula on my old laptop- i see eth0 at boot, but the network is down once x starts
<Seveas> !info agnula
<jackrazz> Ahh..I now see the forum for the Dapper Drake release..
<ogami1972> i added "auto eth0" to /etc/network/interfaces, tried "ifup eth0" and the pump utility, to no avail
<c0rrupt_> How can i remove KDE from starting up?
<jbmagic> hi all
<ogami1972> two nites of goole have led to nothing but dead ends- people complain of the problem, but no solutions are posted
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, select gnome or xfce or whatever you fancy in the login manager
<ogami1972> :..(
<jbmagic> is ubuntu easy to use?
<ogami1972> ubuntu is super easy
<jbmagic> easier than gentoo?
<Seveas> rofl
<Seveas> ANYTHING is easier than gentoo
<hanuman> 
<Seveas> no wait
<ogami1972> i haven't used gentoo- finding ubuntu ended my distro search
<c0rrupt_> Seveas what link i have to remove
<c0rrupt_> to stop the graphical kde login
<anavim> linux from scratch is harder than gentoo ;)
<Seveas> gentoo is quite easy - but you need a lot of experience for it to become easy
<arkanes> ogami1972: I had a similiar problem and it was because the interface was disabled in the gnome network applet
<jbmagic> seems like ubunti is a great linux distro i am going to try out
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, ah, you want to stop all GUI from starting?
* mikeo1 leaves to install flight4
<c0rrupt_> yes
<c0rrupt_> im using kubuntu for a server =P
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<ogami1972> i should just use ubuntu- i am already using a xubuntu installation as a multitrack recording studio
* c0rrupt_ is crazy
<jbmagic> can i instal lubuntu with the live cd? or better to get the .iso one?
<khalil_> kube : cntrl-alt-f1 before login ,and reconfigure your video driver for vesa ,i had the same issue yesterday
* jimcooncat had a lot of fun with gentoo, then needed to stop playing and start working
<relak> why is that? http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/1964/javaff6or.png if i click on the Plugin icon it tells gives me the option to install java... although java is installed and working fine as you can see on the left
<Seveas> jbmagic, no you cannot install from live cd yet
<ogami1972> it has just become a bit of a challenge that i would like to conquer
<c0rrupt_> k ty
<jackrazz> Newbie question, I just installed Dapper Draker Flight 4...should I apply the software updates?
<ogami1972> how can i disable the gnome network applet?
<whatwhat> hello
<jackrazz> hello whatwhat
<jbmagic> Seveas: oce i get the iso file and download and install it...will i ever need to do it again when new updates version of ubuntu comes out?
<benplaut> where would i find system startup logs? initng was failing, i need the exact error
<Seveas> jbmagic, no
<jimcooncat> jbmagic, ease of updating is what's so nice about ubuntu, you don't need to reinstall
<jbmagic> awesome thanks
<ogami1972> but reinstalling is so fun!
<jbmagic> also does the live cd of ubantu have a dvd player?
<GTX> Seveas, It says update config.inc.php but I cant find it, do I have to make it with another php file?
<Seveas> jbmagic, no
<[olli] > hmm, where in ubuntu can i disable the load of the ehci_hcd module?
<ogami1972> it's like watching TV, but with a sense of accomplishment at the end!
<Seveas> (well, technically yes, but libdvdcss and codecs are missing)
<jimcooncat> ogami1972, curious about this agnula distro, what's the deal with it?
<Seveas> [olli] , echo 'blacklist ehci_hcd' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-olli
<jbmagic> Seveas: when i install the full version of ubantu do i need to be online when its installing?
<khalil_> can someone please tell me how do you reconfigure the sound card on ubuntu breezy, anyone please
<Seveas> jbmagic, no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<[olli] > Seveas, thanks
<ogami1972> well, it allegedly has a low latency kernel patch, which is useful for audio recording-
<jbmagic> Seveas:  just need to be online to update it after installation right?
<Seveas> jbmagic, 100% correct
<jbmagic> thanks
<ogami1972> but again, i use ubuntu for recording, with no complaints at all
<jackrazz> seveas, thanks on the update question...
<Mouldy> Hey all. I'm thinking of getting Ubuntu and have an AMD64 cpu. I was wondering, how many packages for 64bit are there compared with 32bit, and will the 32bit version work?
<jbmagic> is ubuntu faster to install than gentoo?
<ruudb> Does anybody know a way to play wmv files in mozilla?
<jimcooncat> jbmagic, a big old yes
<hanuman> who cares what is faster to install?
<dyrne> jbmagic: only by a few orders of magitude
<ogami1972> i just want it because it is a stripped down debian that already has all the music programs i want- ardour,synths, jakc, etc- and nothing else
<Seveas> Mouldy, 32bit will work, there is no flash for 64bit and several multimedia codecs are missing
<ogami1972> jack that is
<Seveas> ruudb, install mplayer-mozilla and w32codecs
<Mouldy> Seveas: But flash and the codecs will work fine if I install the 32bit version on a 64bit system?
<Seveas> (and surgically remove the totem plugin)
<Seveas> Mouldy, correct
* jimcooncat takes a week to install gentoo, four hours for ubuntu
<jbmagic> does ubuntu do a nice clean install? or it install apps, etc with it?
<Mouldy> Seveas: Ok thanks. Exactly what I needed to hear :)
* jimcooncat is a very slow geek
<Mouldy> Are there any 'real' advantages of using the 64bit version over the 32bit?
<ogami1972> if i can't solve this in 2 hours, i am just installing ubuntu- it was running just fine when i was using this lappy for work
<Seveas> jbmagic, there are 2 options: a full desktop and a lean base system that does not even install X
<ruudb> I have installed w32codecs but there are dependicy problems with mplayer
<Seveas> the full desktop installs openoffice, evolution, firefox etc...
<Kube> khalil_ you here?
<jbmagic> Seveas:  which one you recommend
<Kube> khalil_ how can I do that could you guide me throught it?
<dyrne> jbmagic: what kind of system do you have?
<jbmagic> can i pick what i want install or able to take out what i dotn want
<Seveas> jbmagic, depends on your linux skill and your needs
<jbmagic> amd xp 1800+ pc
<Seveas> jbmagic, not during install, during install you have only those 2 options
<jimcooncat> jbmagic, if you like gnome then default install is great
<c0rrupt`> Seveas, i just installed kubuntu to a hd, but now i need the hd in a diff computer
<c0rrupt`> its saying it cant find hdc1
<Seveas> after install you can install/remove anything you want 
<dyrne> jbmagic: prefer kde or gnome?
<ogami1972> i say it depends on the use- i have one desktop for music production- i did a server install on that- i have another desktop with all the bells and whistles
<jbmagic> does ubuntu leave dependencies mess when you unistall?
<jbmagic> kde
<Seveas> c0rrupt`, I'm not surprised 
<c0rrupt`> probably because the name of the drive cchanged
<c0rrupt`> fixable?
<Seveas> jbmagic, not if you uninstall correctly (and debfoster can help you clean up the remaining bits)
<jbmagic> nice
<Seveas> c0rrupt`, sure, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab and reinstall grub
<c0rrupt`> well
<c0rrupt`> grub works
<jimcooncat> if i'm right, jbmagic should do a server install then kubuntu-desktop?
<c0rrupt`> its when kkubuntu is loading
<dyrne> jbmagic: go with kubuntu cd
<jbmagic> dyrne:  how come? thanks
<c0rrupt`> then i get
<ruudb> Oops. I had tried apt-get install mplayer-586. It works witj mozilla-mplayer. Thnx
<ogami1972> ok- thanks anyway - ubuntu uber alles
<jbmagic> dyrne:  any difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<c0rrupt`> alert! /dev/hdc1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<dyrne> jbmagic: ubuntu is gnome kubuntu is kde
<jbmagic> thanks
<yogi> does Flight4 support ati r4xx with xorg?
<c0rrupt`> bustbox v1.00-pre10
<c0rrupt`> busy*
<Kube> Please someone -> I cannot run Ubuntu on my system. It just freezes when I run it with LiveCd, and when I install it after I login nothing happens. I can only move my mouse.
<c0rrupt`> i dont think its grub at all
<jbmagic> dyrne: WILL i be able to get gnome added to it later if i want?
<Wilhen> Hello people  I am very new to ubuntu and have an internet connection problem I can't seem to solve.  Is there someone who is willing to help me?
<theD3viL> Kube: do you have newest hardware ?
<dyrne> jbmagic: its as simple as sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jimcooncat> c0rrupt`, I think I installed bustbox
<c0rrupt`> ...
<rambo3> remster ubuntu cd 1 . use server install default. install xserver-xorg, freevo. create maps for movies,pictures, audio . remove usless stuff from cd . that shoulden't be hard should it
<jbmagic> what the command t update ubuntu version and update all the apps you have?
<dyrne> jbmagic: then you just choose between kde and gnome at login screen
<jbmagic> dyrne: thanks
<jbmagic> with ubuntu is it easy to update the kernel and kde, gnome, etc on it?
<Seveas> jbmagic, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (or use the 'smart upgrade' in the graphical package manager)
<Seveas> jbmagic, insanely easy
<jbmagic> wow thanks so much
<Kube> How can i reconfigure my video driver for Vesa?
<Gnumannen> It seems like I have som basic X11 fonts missing, how can I get them?
<benplaut> hal failed in the last boot... what log would i check to see the error?
<jbmagic> downloading it now kubundu
<Seveas> Kube, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theD3viL> is backports good for system or not? they are safe ?
<Kube> thanks
<Seveas> Gnumannen, did that hapen after upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<Kube> Seveas could that be done with LiveCD?
<Gnumannen> Seveas: No, I'm on Dapper and never had anything else
<Seveas> theD3viL, it's recommended to only use them when needed
<jbmagic> on installation will it tell me how much swap, etc i need? or i need to partition first?
<rance> does anyone have a status report about mysqli packages for php, I had occasion to write a script for somone but had to back down the mysql server version because I couldnt find the right php mysql client version
<Seveas> jbmagic, if you want to sacrifice your whole disk to Ubuntu it'll do it automagically
<Seveas> otherwise you need to partition manually (from within the installer)
<ssstormy> what do I have to do to my firewall to allow pinging a dhcp client (of my computer)?
<ssstormy> I'm using firestarter, and when I stop it, ping works, but...
<jbmagic> Seveas:  the installation walkthru is easy when installing ubuntu?
<theD3viL> Seveas: i knew it..ppls using them for all the system. What about next ubuntu relase...is it recommended clean install or dist-upgrade (upgrade leaves many garbe at system, right =/?)
<Seveas> jbmagic, yes
<Mouldy> Are there any 'real' advantages of using the 64bit version over the 32bit?
<adriyel> Mouldy, for the avg end user, no
<Mouldy> ok
<Seveas> theD3viL, upgrading leaves no garbage - my system is a warty-hoary-breezy-soon dapper system 
<adriyel> Mouldy, mathematical/scientific/encryption related stuff is where the benefit lies
<adriyel> Mouldy, more functionality in 32 bit
<adriyel> Mouldy, using an AMD 64, fine and happy with 32
<jbmagic> thanks all. will i be able to come to chat while it installing if i am stuck?
<ssstormy> when's dapper coming officially?
<Mouldy> adriyel: Thanks. I think I'll just use 32bit then
<ssstormy> jbmagic, it depends on whether you have another ocmputer
<jbmagic> ok
<Seveas> jbmagic, not if you don't have another pc for irc - during install you can do nothing but watch the installer
<jbmagic> ok
<theD3viL> Seveas: before you ware using debian? Hm...no garbage? What about xorg6.8.2 - 7 ... it leaves 50-100mb of trash..i think :$
<Mouldy> does anyone happen to know how to read ext2 formatted floppies in windows XP?
<Seveas> theD3viL, not on my systems
<relak> Sorry, how can i create a new Account in Evolution Mail? I asked that once, i'm kinda blind
<Seveas> Mouldy, google for ext2+windows
<Seveas> relak, edit->preferences
<trashsquad> Hey Yall
<jimcooncat> jbmagic, I'd keep a live cd or Knoppix in case of major problem, like power outage during install. But I'm paranoid
<kwiat> hey does anyone know a nice tool that says me what's going on on tv (germany)?
<theD3viL> Seveas: hm..xorg7 uses new directoryes, but dist-upgrade do not delete them
<trashsquad> okay i need to set up my LCD screen so i dont have the default res
<Mouldy> Seveas: thanks, found a good sit
<Mouldy> *site
<relak> Seveas, thanks :>
<jbmagic> jimcooncat: good idea
<Seveas> theD3viL, several compatibility symlinks are present in Xorg 7 packages
<trashsquad> And i tryed to change the resolution but it only has one
<trashsquad> i need it to be 1024X768
<Seveas> but interesting - I'll keep an eye on it when I upgrade next system
<trashsquad> how do i do that
<Wilhen> Hello I need a little help please.  I can't get my ubuntu computer online.
<theD3viL> Seveas: can u explain me please (sry my english is bad)
<alex_> please what's the default root password in breaze ???
<dyrne> Wilhen: what kind of connection? cable? dsl? seperate router?
<Seveas> theD3viL, My guess is that those 'leftovers' are there intentionally, but when I upgrade my next system I'll watch it closely
<Seveas> !tell alex_ about root
<jimcooncat> Wilhen, is your ubuntu computer on a lan with your other one?
<gusaweb> hello !
<bluefoxicy> ubotu:  libdvdcss2
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<trashsquad> How do i add more screen resolutions then just 640X408
<Wilhen> dsl connection
<trappist> trashsquad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gusaweb> does anyone have had problems using telnetd and inetd on breezy?
<Wilhen> Lan I think
<jimcooncat> Wilhen, an easy way is to turn on DHCP on your router if you can get to the configuration
<theD3viL> Seveas: okey, .. hm..but why then, if there arent any of waste files, there is 500mb of space less if you dist-upgrade
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  ping?
<Wilhen> I don't use a router I have a hub
<Seveas> theD3viL, sudo apt-get clean
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, pong
<bluefoxicy> Seveas: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/extras Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_breezy-seveas_extras_binary-amd64_Packages)
<dyrne> gusaweb: no experience with telnetd on breezy. there a reason youre not using ssh?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, i386 only
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  libdvdcss2 for amd64 plz
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  oh, anywhere I should look?
<Kube> !seen khalil_
<ubotu> khalil_ <n=khalil@213.181.175.19> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 17m 46s ago, saying: 'can someone please tell me how do you reconfigure the sound card on ubuntu breezy, anyone please'.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, apt-get build-dep; apt-get -b source
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, or donate an amd64 machine to me ;)
<theD3viL> Seveas: didnt know for this command :) .. what is command for removing program with all depencies?
<cooldaddydoof> Hello all
<Kube> Please someone Help!!!
<alex_> thankx Seveas
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  I don't have the $500 for you :)
<cooldaddydoof>  I have a question
<cooldaddydoof>  I just ghosted my one ubuntu machine using nortong ghost 2003
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  else I would give you an amd64 machine the size of a shoe box  >:P
<relak> Seveas, hmm i assume you are a Evolution User. Hopeing you are useing googlemail... do i need to check anything special because it does not work
<johandc> Hello, i can't seem to find an upgrade guide to update from Hoary to Breezy, can you guide me in the direction?
<cooldaddydoof> I am talking to you from the gthosted image, however
<Seveas> theD3viL, there is no such command, debfoster helps keeping rogue dependencies under control (there is ongoing work to integrate this into apt)
<gusaweb> dyrne yes, I am using telnet for my curses but not in real life
<kwiat> i need help: does anyone know a nice tool that says me what's going on on tv (say, the weekly tv-programm broadcasted in germany's free-TV)?
<cooldaddydoof> while installing the ghost I noticed that it set up an ext2 file system not ext3
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, hehe  so then you'll have to do the apt-get build dep; apt-get -b source trick 
<cooldaddydoof> anyway to check that  or what the side effectsa would be?
* speyer :)))
<theD3viL> Seveas: cool ..
<ubuntu> ola
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  sudo apt-get build-dep; sudo apt-get -b source libdvdcss2?
<jimcooncat> ubotu, tell johandc about breezy
<Kube> could someone help me? I think the problem is with my VGA!
<relak> googlemail FAQ says i need to set Ports.. but i do not see any textfield in Evolution i could set
<ubuntu> BOA NOITE
<Kube> Ubuntu will not load after I log in.. why ?
<Wilhen> jimcooncat  can that be done in the modem
<trashsquad> okay i tryed to change the resolution but no luck
<Kube> I can only move my mouse.
<Seveas> almost - add my source repo, sudo apt-get build-dep libdvdcss2; apt-get -b source libdvdcss2; sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2*.deb
<ubuntu> jimcooncat you me
<trashsquad> I am stuck with 680x480
<jimcooncat> Wilhem, maybe if the modem supports it and you can log into it
<szamosa> hi
<szamosa> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<trashsquad> i have to change this any one have ideas>>>
<mirak> I have lost the windows borders when I run compiz
<mirak> anyone have a workaround ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Wilhen> jimcooncat I don't think that is possible.  It has never been required
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need a package...libpq4
<Bain> is it ok to use Klik to install programs?
<jimcooncat> Wilhen, otherwise you will have to go with pppoe
<Aragorn_Guardian> ??libpq4
<Aragorn_Guardian> is from postgresql
<Seveas> !find lipq4
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, keep an eye on ubotu, he's searchin
<Kube> why wouldnt anybody help?
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks
<Seveas> Kube, maybe noone knoes the answer to your question
<Seveas> !tell Kube about support
<trashsquad> I need to change the resolution from 640X480 to 1024X768
<trashsquad> And the Xconfig didnt work???Anyone have ideas
<Wilhen> jimcooncat where can I go to get the best instructions on how I do that?
<ubuntu> no da este site lol
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'lipq4' returned no results.
<Angel_Dex> How do i make ubuntu turn the lights off on my USB pens when i unmount them?
<jimcooncat> Wilhen, install pppoe and pppoeconf
<Aragorn_Guardian> :(
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, it's simple: the package is also called libpq4
<Seveas> (and ubotu is broken it seems)
<eternaljoy> Seveas: will this command wipe my hdb drive securely clean, sector by sector?  sudo shred -n25 -v -z /dev/hdb
<ubuntu> Seveas Aragorn_Guardian, it's simple: the package is also called libpq4 you
<trashsquad> I need to change the resolution from 640X480 to 1024X768
<trashsquad> I need to change the resolution from 640X480 to 1024X768
<trashsquad> I need to change the resolution from 640X480 to 1024X768
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %trashsquad!*@*]  by Seveas
<eternaljoy> trashsquad: what? can you say that again?
<blAckEn3d> is it worth to upgrade to dapper?
<Aragorn_Guardian> in menu..
<Seveas> eternaljoy, it comes quite close 
<Aragorn_Guardian> system, preferences, screen resolution
<jimcooncat> Wilhen, The pppoeconf program is userfriendly dialog based setup tool for pppoe and pppd. It will look for existing ethernet cards and look for ADSL hardware connected to one of them. Then it will get some login info and do some minor modification to make working settings.
<eternaljoy> blAckEn3d: depends what you use it for
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas:  dont found... :(
<eternaljoy> Seveas: what comes close?
<blAckEn3d> well, it's not a production system
<blAckEn3d> i have a drupal install
<blAckEn3d> but it's just a toy
<eternaljoy> blAckEn3d: why would you want to upgrade it?
<blAckEn3d> no production there
<blAckEn3d> i'd like to test it
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, it's in breezy main...
<Seveas> !info libpq4
<eternaljoy> Seveas: will this command work and securely clean hdb?  sudo shred -n7 -v -z /dev/hdb1
<ubotu> libpq4: (PostgreSQL C client library), section libs, is optional. Version: 8.0.3-15ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 60 kB, Installed size: 588 kB
<wastrel> yay
<lol> How do i make ubuntu turn the lights off on my USB pens when i unmount them?
<blAckEn3d> trashsquad, try xvidtune if anything else fails
<Seveas> eternaljoy, as I said, it comes quite close 
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...i serach in archive.ubuntu.com
<gusaweb> someone who has experienced problems with telned ? (I know telnet is baaaad !)
<Seveas> eternaljoy, there is no such thing as 100% secure - but this will do 
<eternaljoy> Seveas: i dont understand!  what you mean it comes close?
<eternaljoy> Seveas: ah ok ;) ty
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, /ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.0/libpq4_8.0.3-15ubuntu1_i386.deb
<eternaljoy> Seveas: should I change -n7 to the default of 25 wipes?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...thanks
<Kube> Seveas there is nothing for my problem :s its really weird
<eternaljoy> Seveas: can shred wipe my hda1 too of only the unused disk space?
<Seveas> eternaljoy, anything that wipes more than 7 times is hard and expensive to restore
<eternaljoy> Seveas: ok thanks
* Seveas brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Se7h]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<newretry> hello everyone
<danl> whats the best package for encrypted dvd playback?
<eternaljoy> danl: what country you live in?
<newretry> im using ubuntu and having problems with WINGS3D
<danl> us
<funkyHat> I installed kcontrol so that I can make skype look nice, but it seems to be ignoring my settings
<eternaljoy> Is there any advanced CAD program for Ubuntu?
<rambo3> does anyone know where i can get minimal install cd iso /network-install type iso
<newretry> synaptic : qcad
<Yokalosh> what is spidermonkey and how do i get it? i am still confused about this
<newretry> anyone can help with wings3d ?
<Wilhen> jimcooncat If I already did that and did it wrong what problem will I have?
<danl> eternaljoy: U.S.
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas:  i see my error... i get other packages from universe, not main...
<Aragorn_Guardian> is safe use universe?
<newretry> it seems to be the redraw in wireframe, maybe monitor settings?
<bjornkri> ohoy
<oklinux> gouchi I got the realplayer working how do I make it a default player in mozilla browser ? right now it come up as mpplayer plugin .
<bjornkri> Anyone running Ubuntu on a laptop?
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, yes
<Aragorn_Guardian> eternaljoy:  cad in linux have too few options...see in freshmeat to see cad sw
<Seveas> bjornkri, as we speak 
<bjornkri> My touchpad thing or whatever it's called seems hyper responsice
<bjornkri> responsive
<Aragorn_Guardian> eternaljoy:  i use some cad that i dont remember now...
<Aragorn_Guardian> but...cad has a name..autocad...
<bjornkri> Sometimes I'm just moving the pointer around and it clicks things that are under it :S
<jimcooncat> Wilhen, you could purge those tools and reinstall
<bjornkri> Anywhere you can change that, d'you reckon?
<jimcooncat> but might be tough if you can't get to the net!
<Wilhen> jimcooncat thanks for your help I will give that a try.
<eternaljoy> Aragorn_Guardian: so there are no advanced CAD packages for Linux?
<Aragorn_Guardian> there are few
<eternaljoy> danl: then you are not allowed to playback enreypted DVD
<soundray> Kube, still here? Sorry, had a telephone call.
<Kube> soundray yea
<Wilhen> bye all
<danl> eternaljoy: so your telling me, i can't watch the dvd's i bought?
<soundray> Kube, have you made any progress?
<bjornkri> *groan* I'm running some updates and it's dead slow.
<bjornkri> Like 2kb/s
<wastrel> bjornkri:  i think in your xorg.conf file
<jimcooncat> can I encrypt a partition that even the root user can't read?
<bjornkri> xorg.conf you say
<Kube> soundray no :s
<bjornkri> Where would that be located?
<Kube> It's making me crazy
<wastrel> bjornkri:  i'm using the synaptics driver, there's a section in xorg.conf for it.  there are a lot of config options.
<colm_asleep> danl, the legal grounding of DVDs is a bit shakey, you can read more about it here : http://www.afterdawn.com/software/alternative_platforms/linux_software/
<eternaljoy> danl: not allowed on computer! thats right!
<wastrel> bjornkri:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  - it's the config file for your X display server
<bjornkri> Thanks, I'll give that a try :)
<eternaljoy> danl:  you can watch them on a DVD playet however, as the decryption key has been paid for
<wastrel> bjornkri:  /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.gz  should have config options.
<danl> that sucks...
<wastrel> bjornkri:  BACK UP the xorg.conf file before you mess around with it :] 
<eternaljoy> danl: then you are not allowed to playback enrcypted DVD on computer
<gusaweb> I need help on telnet
<relak> why does my microphone not work?
<soundray> Kube, the most frequent cause for this kind of problem are APIC and ACPI problems. I would start by looking in the BIOS setup for any option to do with APIC, toggle it and then try again.
<eternaljoy> relak: soft voice? :)
<oklinux> gouchi are you here ?
<martii> Seveas: how can I check who is python-cairo maintainer?
<eternaljoy> relak: wrong slot? :)
<wastrel> gusaweb:  what's wrong with your telnet?
<martii> Seveas: using apt for example
<Kube> what's APIC soundray ?
<TomaszD> I have a small request to anyone who is using Ubuntu PPC? Is anyone here using Ubuntu PPC?
<soundray> Kube, to get into your BIOS setup, you have to press a key or two shortly after switching the machine on.
<yggdrasil_> anyone here running vdr ?
<danl> and i suppose, if i had said i was from france, there would be a way of doing it?
<Kube> yeah I can get to my bios :)
<soundray> Kube, Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller or something.
<relak> eternaljoy, ? i do not get you
<relak> i am a beginner
<amphi> soundray: which key, is left as an exercise for the reader ;)
<soundray> yggdrasil, yes, on a dedicated debian machine.
<Aragorn_Guardian> !find libecpg-compat2
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libecpg-compat2' (2 shown): libecpg-compat2 ;; libecpg-compat2.
<jimcooncat> easy tool to encrypt a partition, anyone?
<yggdrasil_> soundray im intersted in doing it with ubuntu
<martii> !find python-cairo
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'python-cairo' (2 shown): python-cairo ;; python-cairo-dev.
<soundray> amphi, and what a difficult one it can be...
<relak> TS and Skype does not work with my microphone, it does fine under windows :-\
<dw> hi there. is there somewhere i can find postgresql 8.1 packages for ubuntu?
<martii> !find cairo
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'cairo' (7 shown): libcairo2 ;; libcairo2-dev ;; libcairo2-doc ;; python-cairo ;; python-cairo-dev ;; python2.3-cairo ;; python2.4-cairo.
<dw> !find postgresql8.1
<gusaweb> wastrel in /etc/inetd.conf, if I put this line, it does not work : telnet              stream  tcp     nowait  telnetd.telnetd /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<gusaweb> 
<dw> !find postgres
<Kube> i'll give it a try
<Kube> what else might cause this?
<Aragorn_Guardian> dw:  i am in this place.. 8)
<soundray> yggdrasil, no guarantees that this works, but I would try adding e-tobi.net to the repos and installing vdr from there.
<Aragorn_Guardian> dw:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.0/
<DCCOLE> guys
<DCCOLE> i need help
<soundray> Kube, ACPI causes that kind of trouble sometimes.
<yggdrasil_> soundray only reason is because ubuntu seems to find my wireless card
<DCCOLE> i cant change the resolution
<yggdrasil_> i dont think debian would ....
<soundray> Kube, but take it step by step.
<DCCOLE> ive tried and tried but no luck
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'postgresql8.1' returned no results.
<soundray> yggdrasil, how good is your German?
<DCCOLE> I am using a LCD screen
<dw> Aragorn_Guardian: aah. will these work with hoary? /me doesn't understand much about ubuntu yet
<Kube> soundray btw, Damn Small Linux works fine..
<Kube> so does Windows :p
<yggdrasil_> hahah not very,i guesse i should just get another hard drive for itim also trying to dual boot with windows so that i can keep using the windows dvb software
<spikebike> anyone foloowing dapper and having audio problems on an amd64 machine?
<DCCOLE> Can someone explain how to setup the resolution
<pepsi> why does ubuntu install so much python crap by default for no reason?
<soundray> yggdrasil, I was going to recommend c't vdr to you. You'll probably manage to switch it to English.
<spikebike> firefox+flash used to work, no I get no audio
<zasf> is there a xchat expert here?
<wastrel> gusaweb:  i assume you have the telnetd package installed?
<pepsi> zasf, #xchat
<zasf> thanks pepsi
<yggdrasil_> soundray im unclear as to what that is
<yggdrasil_> c't ?
<petaruwaru> I've got a question
<soundray> Kube, if BIOS changes don't fix it, try the noapic kernel boot option first.
<DCCOLE> Can someone explain how to setup the resolution
<relak> whats required to enable my microphone?
<gusaweb> wastrel sure. It works only if I replace telned.telned by root, or telned
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas:  once more.. 8)   i have ubuntu hoary. packages from ubuntu that i found is from main, but all are from xxxx-breeze.deb, but there are xxxi386.deb.. i can install those i386? safelly?
<pepsi> DCCOLE, in X?
<pepsi> did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Kube> soundray yeah i tried noapic, didn't work?
<Kube> *didnt work. <- sorry
<petaruwaru> my brother just installed linux on his computer, it has windows and linux running on it now, dual-boot
<soundray> Kube, nolapic?
<Kube> that too
<DCCOLE> Yes in X
<petaruwaru> and now all of a sudden grub wont pop up when he boots, it gives him "error 15" and then wont do anything
<soundray> Kube, acpi=off ?
<newretry> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution
<wastrel> gusaweb:  did you install the telnetd package or did you install it some other way?  do you have the proper telnetd entries in /etc/passwd and /etc/group ?
<Kube> let me check
<Kube> just a sec soundray, brb
<pepsi> DCCOLE, see if runing `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` works first
<soundray> yggdrasil, http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/vdr/news/08012006.shtml
<Aragorn_Guardian> petaruwaru:  use a boot cd, can be even ububtu live cd...correct the grub and reboot again...always get a live cd...
<Aragorn_Guardian> to make dirty job
<gusaweb> wastrel I installed the package with apt, and the entries are correct, there is a group and a user called telned
<johandc> Hello, my dapper flight4 cd hangs during boot on an amd64 system. It gets to configuraiton of xorg. And on tty1 i can see that /etc/X11/xorg.conf was not found, is this a known bug?
<petaruwaru> alright, how do you correct grub? I'm pretty new to linux, just installed it on my own computer like a week ago
<soundray> yggdrasil, version 4.5 comes with a 2.6.12 kernel. It may well work with your wireless.
<yggdrasil_> soundray thinaks im looking into it
<Geadin> vegeta of dragon ball z is the sheets
<yggdrasil_> soundray pm ?
<jorgis> petaruwaru: grub-install ?
<ipfw> wastrel, you there ?
<petaruwaru> jorgis: just put that in the terminal?
<wastrel> gusaweb:  but you can't telnet to the machine?  did you restart inetd?  did you edit inetd.conf manually?   mine worked just fine after installing the package
<wastrel> hi ipfw
<ipfw> Aragorn_Guardian, how would you rate the Ubuntu LiveCD compared to say knoppix ?
<jorgis> petaruwaru: yes, i think that was what I did last time
<jorgis> perhaps add "sudo" in front of it to run is as root
<petaruwaru> jorgis: alright, thanks
<jorgis> sudo grub-install [device] , that is
<ipfw> wastrel, just wanted to thank you again. Ubuntu is looking good now that I have xfce4 & some devel tools :)
<jorgis> so you will need to fill in /dev/hda1 or whatever partition you installed on
<soundray> yggdrasil_, seems that pm doesn't work. I've got to go soon anyway.
<jmg> is there a hax to install the skype deb on dapper?
<Seveas> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gusaweb> wastrel I have the following line in daemon.log when restarting inetutils-inetd : telnet/tcp: No such user 'telnetd.telnetd', service ignored
<soundray> yggdrasil, but ask me here.
<relak> how to configure ubunutu so it lets my microphone work?
<petaruwaru> jorgis: alright, how can I figure that out? I don't know how his installed, I didn't do it and he doesn't really know anything about how it works
<eternaljoy> relak: what dont you get?
<eternaljoy> relak: your mike is in the wrong slot
<xhie> Does anyone know what I have to change in xorg.conf to get it to boot X rotated in portrait mode? or point me somewhere that has instructions
<SzingSzang> hi :)
<eternaljoy> Seveas: are there any advanced CAD packages for Ubuntu?
<SzingSzang> Blender ?
<jorgis> petaruwaru: hmm, running "df -h" in a terminal will list the filesystems on your disc, or you could run "mount" to check the partitions
<SzingSzang> I've done something extremly stupid :/
<soundray> xhie, not every driver supports that. If yours does, you'll find out from the man page.
<benplaut> this is quite annoying.  I just installed dapper, copied my profile folder into the new one, and now (not sure if due to extensions or just the new version of firefox), whenever a scroll past the top or bottom of a page, it will bring me back or forward in history. I couldn't find an about:conf key for it, so anyone know what's going on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<monkey-leade> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %trashsquad!*@*]  by Seveas
<monkey-leade> i am having problems with rndc
<petaruwaru> jorgis: alright, thanks for helping out a noob
<xhie> soundray, I know not every driver supports on the fly rotation but I thought you could boot with it rotated with any driver, thats not so?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb broken_ladder!*@* *!*@tor/* *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
<SzingSzang> I've installled pkg-config... but I didn't know it and compiled another version of pkg-config and installed that... now I can re-install the pkg-config, I didnt know about before, but not deinstall the compiled one.... ???what to do ?
<monkey-leade> i get "rndc: connect failed: connections refused" when stratinf/restarting bind
<soundray> xhie, if it was, it would be news to me. But I'm not an X-pert as it were.
<gusaweb> wastrel I have sold the problem with the help of a guy on #ubuntu-server
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.london.o2.net]  by Seveas
<Aragorn_Guardian> ipfw:  sorry, i was in other screen
<gusaweb> wastrel thanks a lot
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu is amazing
<wastrel> gusaweb:  heh good i was out of ideas... what was the problem?
<llODxCOll> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<SzingSzang> anybody knows what to do next `??
<llODxCOll> !gaim
<ubotu> gaim is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<monkey-leade> anyone here know anyhting about that?
<SzingSzang> !pizza
<ubotu> SzingSzang: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SzingSzang> :( damn
<llODxCOll> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@159.3.203.62.cust.bluewin.ch *!*@197.41.77.83.cust.bluewin.ch *!*@85.99.12.47 *!*@cpc1-port3-4-0-cust47.cos2.cable.ntl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82-42-225-31.stb.ubr06.live.blueyonder.co.uk raymondo!*@* *!n=station2@210.213.253.100 *!*@58.69.204.92]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@159.a.001lg.syd.iprimus.net.au *!*@bspark2dsl.claranet.co.uk *!*n=erratic@63.225.191.*]  by Seveas
<Aragorn_Guardian> ipfw:  it boots in more hardware then another one
<gusaweb> wastrel in fact i used inetutils-inetd, and he may not support groups
<wastrel> ahhhh
<llODxCOll> remove those bans!
<gusaweb> wastrel so I switched to netkit-inetd and the problem was solved
<ti||> Hi, my headphone (intel_hda driver) jack isn't working, even after following teh steps at  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76307.html
<Aragorn_Guardian> ipfw:  you can get all tool you want in archive...universe has all you want... 8)
<llODxCOll> !rape
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, llODxCOll
<ti||> it does work when booting with a Dapper Drake live CD, though
<llODxCOll> dapper has live cds out already
<SzingSzang> I've installled pkg-config... but I didn't know it and compiled another version of pkg-config and installed that... now I can re-install the pkg-config, I didnt know about before, but not deinstall the compiled one.... ???what to do ?
<ti||> is there a reasonably easy way to install the new kernel?
* SzingSzang needs help
<dyrne> ti||: sudo apt-get install linux-image-blah ?
<ti||> tried that with the drapper drake source, didn't work
<SzingSzang> could you help me plz :(
<monkey-leade> anyone know howto get rndc up and running?
<ti||> i.e., I put dapper in my sources.list, rendered my system not bootable
<SzingSzang> hu..hu ?
<relak> eternaljoy no! i changed the slot and it does not work
<jenda> Does anybody here speak Turkish? I'm sorry for OT, but I need a turkish speaker...
<asymmetry> hey all
<TD-Linux> is there anything different between the development kubuntu and the stable one?
<asymmetry> slack user here, thinking about moving to ubuntu
<asymmetry> pros? cons?
<dyrne> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<BlazedForever> how come i have to re-mount my slave drive every time i reboot?
<wastrel> jenda:  i only know how to count to 10 and say hello :] 
<SzingSzang> the stable one ist stable :)
<SzingSzang> the other isn't
<Lamer-X> i'm having troulbe when i install ubuntu on my Raptor hard drive, after it partitions it attempts to mount the filesystem and fails... anybody seen problems like this?
<jenda> dyrne: thanks
<SzingSzang> maybe isnt
<TD-Linux> I just finished installing kubuntu.... and on first boot it gives me a tty1 terminal instead of KDE or anything
<SzingSzang> is there anybody who could help a newB ??
<SzingSzang> a newB that likes ubuntu but is too tired to do anything right :(
<ti||> dyrne, shoudl I be ablte to install the 2.6.15-15 kernel package on breezy?
<SzingSzang> I've installled pkg-config... but I didn't know it and compiled another version of pkg-config and installed that... now I can re-install the pkg-config, I didnt know about before, but not deinstall the compiled one.... ???what to do ?
<BlazedForever> how come i have to re-mount my slave drive every time i reboot?
<monkey-leade> hello
<SzingSzang> hello
<blAckEn3d> bye
<SzingSzang> bye
<TD-Linux> it boots semi-graphically... but then drops me down to a developer shell for some reason
<dyrne> BlazedForever: you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<SzingSzang> !GiveMePIzza
<ubotu> SzingSzang: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SzingSzang> :/ damn
<TD-Linux> isn't it supposed to give me another installer?
<monkey-leade> anyone have experience with bind 9 and configuring rndc?????
<SzingSzang> huh ?
<SzingSzang> can you hear me ?
<Lamer-X> nope
<Lamer-X> lol
<relak> please, does anyone having an idea why my microphone does not work (does fine on windows)? i changed the slots and its just the same
<TD-Linux> oh oh... one thing didn't load right
<TD-Linux> the resolver state
<SzingSzang> same problem as relak :(
<jimjim> does anyone here know of a way to track what process last accessed the disk?
<TD-Linux> and now it drops me to a shell?
* TD-Linux dosen't want a shell!
<ti||> what's the proper way to build a kernel package?
* SzingSzang wants help... plz :)
<Lamer-X> relak: did you make sure the recording volume is turned up and the mic is selected?
<djmisiek> what is Hoary Hedgehog 5.04, Breezy Badger 5.10 and Dapper Drake 6.04 ????
<jimjim> someting keeps using the disk every second an preventing it from spinning down
<kristen> hello
<dyrne> ti||: gentoo has some pretty good walkthroughs for that
<ti||> thx
<trappist> jimjim: what filesystem?
<jimjim> ext3
<SzingSzang> hello ?
<SzingSzang> =(
<SzingSzang> kk... I'm leaving
<jimcooncat> djmisiek, those are Ubuntu versions, current is Breezy Badger
<SzingSzang> c U
<relak> Lamer-X, in Ubuntu or TS/Skype?
<NET||abuse> ok, crap crap crap
<ti||> trappist, if you have a dual boot Ubuntu/Win system, get the ext3 driver for windows (watch out, there's an old and a new one, get the new one)
<NET||abuse> i got grub re-installed back onto the primary hard drive, however now nothing will load
<NET||abuse> windows xp 64 won't run, and ubuntu won't either
<djmisiek> jimcooncat and i have breezy badger?? :)
<asymmetry> net||abuse: did you overwrite the mbr on the boot drive?
<NET||abuse> asymmetry; yeh
<asymmetry> asymmetry: thatd be your problem
<Lamer-X> relak: you're having sound problems with skype? I dunno if i can help you there, i've been struggling with it... but yeah check in the volume control panel on ubuntu
* asymmetry clicked the wrong name. >.<
<NET||abuse> basically i have 2 drive, a sata which xp 64 runs off, then an ide which i've installed ubuntu on, however when i install on the ide the boot loader goes onto the ide, rather than the sata which is the primary.
<Lamer-X> relak: skype has been flaky with the sound daemons for me
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: so i had to load grub into the mbr on the /dev/sda which is the sata
<asymmetry> net||abuse: is the boot partition on the ide marked bootable, and is the boot partition on the sata marked bootable?
<ericf> I just installed dapper from flight3, and upgraded... But I can't find how to install multimedia codecs for video and audio (mp3, etc). Can you hint me?
<mlistus> hi all
<cafuego> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<NET||abuse> so when i try to boot ubuntu it says Botoing 'Ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-12-amd64-generic'
<Lamer-X> anybody know why the ubuntu installer can't mount the drive after its formatted?
<cafuego> ericf: Go to that wiki page, it lists 'em all.
<mlistus> i need help about cd customization
<wastrel> interesting.  is it common to see people scanning your ssh server trying to log in with a series of different usernames?
<asymmetry> net||abuse, what os are you booted on?
<NET||abuse> root(hd0,0) \n File system type unknown, partition type 0x7
<ti||> dyrne, doesn't Ubuntu have a completeley different way of building packages than Gentoo?
<cradek> wastrel: yes
<wastrel> cradek:  anything i should be doing about that?
<Lamer-X> wastrel: yeah i see it all the time on my box
<jimjim> any idea what would be accessing the disk every second?
<ti||> Can't I build a .deb and keep it all neat and clean?
<relak> Lamer-X,  no it does not work with TeamSpeak too...
<cradek> wastrel: whitelist the accounts you want to be able to log in over ssh, make sure they have good passwords.
<ti||> i.e., a .deb from kernel sources?
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: neither will now boot
<relak> Lamer-X,  do you use TS?
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: basically it's cacked both OS's
<Lamer-X> relak: i've never used it
<asymmetry> net||abuse: can you get ahold of a copy of partitionmagic on cd? boot with that, and check to make sure that the bootable flag on the boot partition on the ide drive is toggled off
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: i'm havin a minor freak out now.. i've ballsed up my pc ;S
<wastrel> cradek:  thx, good idea
<bjornkri> I'm following the instructions at help.ubuntu.com (the starter guide), but I can't seem to get any multiverse repositores... :\ Can't see anything called "Non-free (Multiverse)". Any ideas?
<Lamer-X> relak: have you tried any basic sound recording apps?
<asymmetry> net||abuse: then pop in your winxp cd and boot to that, and get to a recovery console, and run the fixmbr command
<ericf> cafuego: thanks. Those are gstreamer0.8 plugins, I believe Dapper has 0.10, but I'll Try them :)
<relak> Lamer-X,  no
<cradek> wastrel: some people restrict incoming ssh from addresses they know need it, but I've never done that because it takes away some of the utility of ssh
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: is it worth trying to get the boot commands cause i think it's mixed up the two drives in the boot up.
<Lamer-X> relak: see if it works with the "sound recorder" app
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: when i boot xp it's saying Filesystem type is ext2fs
<relak> Lamer-X,  does not work with it
<asymmetry> net||abuse: what does it have each drive labelled as?
<caffei> anyone know what happened to archive.ubuntu.com?
<relak> Lamer-X, tried both slots on the backside of my pc
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: so that sounds like it's looking at the ubuntu install??
<asymmetry> net||abuse: the sata drive should be /dev/sda, and the ide should be /dev/hda
<llODxCOll> anyone having trouble with apt-get update?
<mlistus> i need help about cd customization
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: it is.
<Lamer-X> relak: did you check the volume control under the capture section?
<jimjim> trappist: ext3, no other partitions present (other than swap)
<NET||abuse> hda = ide drive with ubuntu, sda = sata drie with my xp 64 on
<bjornkri> llODxCOll, yeah.. It's awfully slow, or stops completely for me
<llODxCOll> it stops for me too
<relak> Lamer-X, volume controler under the capture section?
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: but somehow it's detecting ext2fs with the seleciton of xp
<asymmetry> net||abuse: is that what the grub loader is calling, though?
<bjornkri> Guess it's a relief it's not only me :\
<relak> Lamer-X, where do i find that
<ti||> hey guys, I would like to upgrade to kernel 2.6.15-15, without upgrading to Dapper Drake -- what tool to use?
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: it's calling hd1 and hd0
<bjornkri> Hope it'll start working properly soon
<Lamer-X> relak: you know the speaker icon by the clock? double click on it and it will bring up a big panel
<NET||abuse> so there's no mention of /dev/hda
<NET||abuse> or /dev/sda
<asymmetry> net||abuse: thats because of how grub works... which os is it calling from hd0?
<Lamer-X> relak: then there will be a tab at the top that says "capture"
<SzingSzang> Plz answer if you can "hear" me :o
<NET||abuse> ubuntu has root(hd0,0)
<ti||> SzingSzang: Schoene gruesse aus Kaligfornien
<relak> Lamer-X, like record, yes i do see it
* SzingSzang Danke till :)
<asymmetry> SzingSzang: to remove the other copy you compiled, go to the source dir and 'make remove' or 'make uninstall'
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: so i take it hd0 is trying to mount up that drive?
<Lamer-X> relak: ok is the mic turned up and everything?
* SzingSzang THANKS :O
<asymmetry> net||abuse: WHICH os is it calling from hd0?
<jimcooncat> is encfs an easy way to make an encrypted filesystem?
<OmegaAlphairssi> amphi
<NET||abuse> do i need to change root(hd0,0) for the ubuntu loadup over to root(hd1,0)?
* SzingSzang likes the ubuntu community =] 
<NET||abuse> ubuntu boot, first line in boot up commands in grub = root(hd0,0)
<Lamer-X> relak make sure there is no red x on the mute button too
<asymmetry> net||abuse: yes, because the sata drive is termed as the first boot device: hd0.
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: yeh, so i'm write, somereason it's screwed up the drive allocation :)
<relak> Lamer-X, ok i enabled all
<relak> and raised all to the limit
<Lamer-X> relak: now try the sound recorder app before you try skype or anything
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: umm, s/write/right/ :S oops
<OmegaAlpha> OmegaAlphairssi stop copying my name
<OmegaAlphairssi> you copied off me
<asymmetry> net||abuse: most installers check for ide drives first, then sata drives, so it happens every now and then
<asymmetry> funny thing is, im not on ubuntu (yet)...
<Aragorn_Guardian> whats the difference between: 8.0.3-15ubuntu1 and 8.0.3-15ubuntu2...how can i see this????
<asymmetry> running on slackware right now, waiting for by breezy badger dvd to finish downloading
<NET||abuse> yay, that 2worked :)
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: ok, so i need to fix it for my windows setup next :)
<BlazedForever> how do i add my slave drive to fstab?
<relak> Lamer-X,  nothing happens :-(
<Lamer-X> you tried both jacks on your sound card?
<asymmetry> net||abuse: there's actually a way to get your unbuntu install to boot from the winxp loader
<relak> yes
<SzingSzang> asmmetry: sorry, it doesn't work :(
<relak> but works on windows
<NET||abuse> yay: :) well, i'll get xp to boot from grub, cause grub is nice and configurable :)
<Lamer-X> hmm
<bjornkri> retrieving packages from security.ubuntu.com keeps failing
<asymmetry> net||abuse: so is the ntloader, if you monkey with it right
<NET||abuse> asymmetry; phew, now i know the boot commands in grub can be re-organised :) i'll fix xp succesfully :)
<bjornkri> anyone else having the same problem?
<Lamer-X> relak: whats your sound card?
<asymmetry> SzingSzang: go into the source dir and type 'more Makefile' (I think that's it...)
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: yeh, but it's not intended to be messed with that much :)
<relak> Lamer-X on-board soundMAX
<dyrne> ti||: i though you wanted to compile your own. you could just get it from           /"\
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: thanks :)
<asymmetry> net||abuse: i do it all the time
<asymmetry> SzingSzang: youll see headers for each operation that make can run on that source ball
<asymmetry> SzingSzang: look for anything that would be like 'remove' or 'uninstall'
<NET||abuse> right, next trick :) xorg.conf muahahahahahaha the dark arts of x config :)
<ti||> dyrne: not necessarily -- just need a new version to get my headphone jack to work
<asymmetry> SzingSzang: note - anything with clean in it isnt what you want
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: ok... (forgot ./configure >.<)
<Lamer-X> relak: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38333
<dyrne> ti||: you can download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<TD-Linux> I'm downloading the stable release of kubuntu now to see if that one likes me better
<ti||> and that should work with Breezy?
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, nvidia drivers :)
<cyphase> Can somone go to http://blog.cyphase.com/ and tell me what you see in the status bar when you hover over that top link (Found here.)?
<cyphase> is it the link itself, or the redirection page on my blog?
<Lamer-X> relak: sounds like the default driver setup is to use those jacks as the surround outputs and you gotta change them to mic and line in
<ideafix> any one using konversation ?
<asymmetry> i downloaded kubuntu, and it barely worked... s'what i get for going kde
<ideafix> any one using konversation ?
<Kube> !seen sound
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sound', Kube
<dyrne> ti||: there might be other debs to download it will list dependancies maybe not the best way but..
<Kube> soundsomething :/
<NET||abuse> arrrrrrrrgggg..... lspci VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unkown device 0092 (rev al)
<ideafix> how do i reenable the menus ?
<ideafix> how do i reenable the menus ? in konversation ?
<wastrel> soundray
<ti||> ok, I'll try. Thanks, dyrne!
<TD-Linux> cyphase: it links to your home page of your blog
<cyphase> ..
<jroes> is switching back from xfce to GNOME as simple as sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or is it already installed and I can just switch it from the login screen?
<cyphase> TD-Linux, the link in the top post
<TD-Linux> oh
<Xenguy> jroes: use 'session' at login screen
<cyphase> when you hover over the link, what does it say in the status bar?
<Xenguy> jroes: if you used gnome before
<Drac[Server] > The new ubuntu is a duckie! O_<;
<asymmetry> net||abuse: nvidia has drivers for their cards for linux on their website
<TD-Linux> cyphase: it is a link to a php script on your blog site that redirects to where you want to go
<cyphase> ok
<cyphase> thanx
* cyphase goes to fix it
<insidious> any easy way to change the default language?
<djmisiek> how to delete one line in /etc/apt/sources.list ???
<relak> Lamer-X,  post #4 by leo.nava, where the OSS mixer?
<mlistus> bye
<Xenguy> djmisiek: do you have a favourite text editor?
<Lamer-X> relak: i think they just mean the mixer that you had open
<djmisiek> in ubuntu not yet :)
<Xenguy> djmisiek: open a terminal and get root (sudo -i)
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: sweet good call :)
<wastrel> i'm wearing jeans
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: .Trash/pkg-config-0.19/glib-1.2.8/.libs/libglib.a >.<
<djmisiek> Xenguy, done
<Lamer-X> i can't install to my SATA hard drive on my Silicon Image PCI SATA card, it says "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 ihn SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda1) at / failed"
<Xenguy> djmisiek: cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: one more question about the grub commands, in the xp boot, it starts with root (hd1,0) then 2 lines down it has map (hd0) (hd1)\n map (hd1) (hd0)
<asymmetry> net||abuse: that remaps the drive so that xp sees them in the correct order
<Gnumannen> I can't find Fluxbox in apt, how can I add it?
<djmisiek> Xenguy, ok
<Xenguy> djmisiek: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<NET||abuse> asymmetry; ahh, but it's already gettin it back as hd1,0 is what it's starting with, and obviously that's wrong.
<mirak> is there a device in /dev/ that could accept commands like command line ?
<Xenguy> djmisiek: use 'j' to scroll down, juse 'k' to scroll up...
<NET||abuse> asymmetry: i mean getting it wrong..
<NET||abuse> umm
<asymmetry> net||abuse: does it boot up and work correctly?
<bogoff> Hiya. I've just successfully installed Ubuntu along side Windows (Dual-Boot). Now, been playing about inside Ubuntu and I've added a few applications through the rather sexy 'Add Applications' feature. It's installed the application (anti-virus software) and stated it's in 'Applications->Accessories', but it isn't in the list, even after a logout and re-login? I also tried installing Firestarter (Firewall) and had the same issue.
<bogoff> After going into SMEG and 'Add'ing a new entry, both Firestarter icons then appeared in the menu?
<Xenguy> djmisiek: find the line you want to delete and place cursor there
<Lamer-X> mirak: you mean to change your sound card inputs?
<Angel_Dex> Hallu!
<relak> Lamer-X, what are your settings there?
<Nukeador> hi all
<mirak> Lamer-X: no I want to simulate a keypress
<Angel_Dex> Why cant i remount my pendrive without having to remove it?
<djmisiek> Xenguy, thank you..
<Xenguy> djmisiek: dd   (this will delete the whole line)
<SzingSzang> asymmetrie: :/ maybe I should just remove ubuntu and install it again ?
<Xenguy> djmisiek: ZZ   (this will save and close)
<SzingSzang> asymmetrie: or is there a way, which is faster
<Lamer-X> relak: i dont have surround, so that option isn't available on my system
<djmisiek> Xenguy, ok but can i write something?
<Lamer-X> relak: try installing the alsa-utils package and run alsa-mixer from the command line
<mirak> Lamer-X: the command /usr/bin/xte 'key F12' simulate a key press of F12 key, the inconvenient is that it's loaded from file system, while /dev is not really on the hard drive if I am not mistaken
<bogoff> Really don't understand why this is doing this... really odd. If I remove one of the entries, they both go? :(
<djmisiek> Xenguy, i deleted one important letter
<Xenguy> djmisiek: sure - hit 'i' to enter 'insert' mode (and Esc to go back to normal mode)
<asymmetry> SzingSzang: Does it cause you any functional problems?
<djmisiek> Xenguy, ok thx..
<Lamer-X> mirak: whats wrong with that comman then? do you need it to be a device for some reason?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: yes... can't compile GTK+ Programs
<asymmetry> SzingSzang: oh, that sucks... not really sure other than removing it what else you should do
<relak> Lamer-X, its already the newest alsa-utils package
<Lamer-X> relak: then run alsa-mixer from a terminal
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: *wanted to write the same*... I don't know how to remove it
<Xenguy> djmisiek: when done editing you need to do an 'sudo apt-get update' of course
<dempa> can anybody tip me of a program to record what i do on the desktop?
<SzingSzang> asymmtery: I tried make uninstall.. it did do something
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: but I can't see it :-[
<Angel_Dex> any good ideas for a USB port inside the case?
<Quinch> Can someone recommend me a good download manager for Linux?
<Jormundgand> wget.
<bogoff> hypn0, I haven't got a registered nickname, so I can't reply to your query :)
<Xenguy> Quinch: wget
<relak> Lamer-X, where is alsa-mixer?
<Seveas> Quinch, gwget, d4x...
<Lamer-X> open a terminal and type it... i think hold on
<mirak> Lamer-X: what I am doing is binding compiz expos function to the F12 key, then brightside a programm wich detects when mouse is put in the corners of the screen can run that /usr/bin/xte 'key F12' command. Only problem is that the programm is run from the file system, introducing some lantency
<Quinch> Alright, thanks.
<relak> bash: alsa-mixer: command not found
<Xenguy> no hyphen
<bogoff> hypn0, replied.
<Lamer-X> mirak: wow sounds way above my head... sorry i can't help ya on that one
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: I think I'm just too ")#X(?=)" at the moment... maybe I should try it later
<Lamer-X> relak: open a terminal, then type alsamixer, sorry theres no hyphen in it
<Nukeador> ive read doces of how to enable my ATI 3D aceleration but always when i edit the xorg.conf config remplacing ATI with fglrx, the X dont start, any idea/recomendation?
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: I can't even speak English @mom :D ... :(
<relak> Lamer-X, done
<Angel_Dex> any good ideas for a USB port inside the case?
<dyrne> Nukeador: youve been through wiki?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> does anyone have a link for the Gaim 2.0 Beta 2 Debian package?
<Nukeador> dyrne, yes
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: Thank you anyway :] 
<Lamer-X> relak: so is there any options in there to change the jacks to mic instead of center / sub or surround?
<asymmetry> SzingSzang, sorry i couldnt help more.
<adriyel> what is a one word way of saying in english "to increase the punishment" or "to increase the seriousness of punishments" ?
<Nukeador> dyrne, ive done all the steps with no result
<adriyel> anyone know?
<dyrne> Nukeador: then no advise sorry.  never owned an ati card
<asymmetry> adriyel: own
<adriyel> asymmetry, wtf?
<SzingSzang> asymmtry: ^^ you just can't... I'm too new to Linux
<adriyel> sigh.
<adriyel> seriously, does anyone know?
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: and I didn't spell your name right just 2 times :(
<wastrel> adriyel:  i don't know if there's a word for that in english
<adriyel> wastrel, I coulda sworn there waws
<adriyel> was
<Nukeador> Anybody here have set up the ATI 3D acel?
<asymmetry> adriyel, gimme a sec
<relak> Lamer-X,  i don't really know
<relak> narf
<asymmetry> adriyel, yeah, i got nothing, sorry
<adriyel> dang it
<wastrel> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/thesaurus?book=Thesaurus&va=punish&x=10&y=14   :] 
<wastrel> best i can do for you adriyel...   let me know if you figure it out :] 
<Lamer-X> relak: i dunno what else to tell ya, i'm pretty sure thats the problem though is that those jacks are being used as outputs
<SzingSzang> asymmetry: cu :), don't stop helping people
<asymmetry> SzingSzang, good luck
<relak> Lamer-X, well! shit
<dimasta> how I can make smaller icons in the menu bar on the top?
<dempa> anybody knows of a screenrecorder?
<benplaut> can someone in dapper test something for me?
<squiddle> #gentoo-de
<adriyel> increase consequences
<asymmetry> dempa, fraps, not sure if they have a linux version
<adriyel> enhance penalties
<adriyel> higher fines
<relak> what's the program named in english under the Audio Recorder?
<sohmc> is there a way for me to instal ubuntu via FTP?
<Xenguy> sohmc: perhaps a 'network install' is what you are after?
<dooglus> is there a problem with archive.ubuntu.com?  it seems very slow at the moment.
<Nukeador> ive read doces of how to enable my ATI 3D aceleration but always when i edit the xorg.conf config remplacing ATI with fglrx, the X dont start, any idea/recomendation?
<angelo> how to i have ubuntu bootup into text mode istead of the gui
<angelo> do*
<Xenguy> sohmc: try STFW; I know debian has a network install, so I assume that Ubu does too.
<squiddle> dempa  have you tried istanbul? http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<sohmc> Xenguy, yeah
<sacul_> can anyone help me mount my raid0 SATA array with my MP3 collection on it
<sacul_> ?
<dimasta> how I can make smaller icons in the menu bar on the topp?
<sohmc> Xenguy, STFW?
<ericf> I'm running dapper and have gstreamer0.8-mad installed, but mp3 can't be played by totem. Is it because dapper uses gstreamer0.10? I can't find mp3 codecs for it... Everybody is enthousiastic gstreamer0.10, how to use it?
<che> ubuntu question:  i installed ubuntu with xp as a dualboot.  if i reboot with no boot disc in the optical drive, i get "GRUB _(blinking cursor" and it just hangs.  if i throw in, for example, the xp disc and let it boot but don't "Press any key to boot from CD..." when it skips past that part and continues booting to the hard drive it THEN loads GRUB properly.  it's on a toshiba notebook, single 80gb drive partitioned by u
<che> any ideas?  hate to be a n00b, but i am.  :D
<Xenguy> sohmc: search the *fine* web  ;-)
<angelo> how do i have ubuntu bootup into text mode istead of the gui
<suseforge> Che: did you install your bootloader to your master boot record?
<asymmetry> che, not sure about that one, sorry
<sohmc> Xenguy, thanks for the suggestion.  I've tried it and gotten poor results
<suseforge> I have had the same problem, that was what caused it
<che> suseforge, whatever the default is.  sorry.  that's as best as i can answer that.  as far as i know it would have put it in the mbr.
<Xenguy> sohmc: really, hrm.  I would have thought this was one of the standard install methods somewhere on the wiki, but don't know for sure
<che> oh.
<dyrne> gotta rememeber to turn streamripper off ripped 2000 songs lol
<adriyel> !seen KoruptidPryde
<ubotu> koruptidpryde <n=andrew@c-68-42-204-122.hsd1.mi.comcast.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 20h 54m 56s ago, saying: 'heya.... anybody have any original windows 3.1 disks?'.
<sohmc> Xenguy, I thought so too...fedora's FTP method is buried under documentation.
<ericf> sohmc: You mean in the applicatoins menu under sound&video? gnome-sound-recorder. You can right-click it, add to panel, check properties
<sohmc> Xenguy, my guess is that they don't want people eating up bandwidth
<suseforge> che: for some reason the bootloader is not being found.
<sohmc> ericf, I think you're talking to the wrong guy.  ;-)
<che> so it shouldn't be there.  :D  so should i run recovery console, fixmbr and reinstall ubuntu without it going into the mbr?  i just installed it overnight so i'm not too worried about a reinstall.  i'm just confused that it finds it no problem if it tries to boot the xp cd first, but not otherwise
<Xenguy> sohmc: search google for 'Ubuntu network install'
<ericf> sohmc: you're right
<ericf> relak: You mean in the applicatoins menu under sound&video? gnome-sound-recorder. You can right-click it, add to panel, check properties
<benplaut> in dapper, start firefox with `firefox -ProfileManager`, and make a new profile
<benplaut> open the browser with that profile, and go to any other page
<asymmetry> che, theres nothing wrong with the bootloader being in the mbr - boot up to ubuntu and force it to reload grub into the mbr
<benplaut> flick your scroll wheel up and down, fast, and does anything odd happen?
<relak> ericf yes i tried nearly all possibliities
<suseforge> che:that would be the easiest solution or take a look at this thread let me find it
<bimberi> sohmc: there are some 'advanced' install methods described via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<relak> just something that might help
<sacul_> can anyone help me mount my raid0 SATA array with my MP3 collection on it?
<sohmc> Xenguy:: bimberi:: thanks...I think I got it
<jenda> Anyone know about Labtec keyboards on Ubuntu?
<che> asymmetry, how do i force it to reload grub into the mbr?  and suseforge, thanks
<LiteHedded> i need to set up an ftp server and don't know where to start
<dyrne> LiteHedded: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<dyrne> LiteHedded: thats just one server but the one i prefer
<sohmc> thanks for your help, Xenguy & bimberi
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Does anyone know where I can get the deb package for Gaim 2.0 Beta 2?
<LiteHedded> where can i learn how to set it up?
<relak> i hear my music using a stero hifi thing, where i get the sound from the pc and then put the cable in the systembox. if i use my mic cable insteab of the computer ones shouldnt i hea myself?
<bimberi> sohmc: yw :)
<LiteHedded> i have vsftpd installed
<asymmetry> che, you need to find a grub sourceball, compile it, and run it - the version of grub thats installed is just the package, afaik
<philuk861> is there anyway to detect what version of ubuntu is using, im writing an app which needs this info during runtime.
<relak> Lamer-X,  + ericf, read my last text please
<relak> because i do not hear it
<zebraFusion> I've edited my GDM log in screen and the color it boots with, but how can I change the splash looking screen that shows Nautilus starting up?
<LiteHedded> dyrne: can you help me set it up?
<dyrne> LiteHedded: not much to setup it will already start at bootup and such.  but take a look at /etc/vsftpd.conf file. or man vsftpd.conf
<relak> is my mic broken or? worked on windows
<dyrne> LiteHedded: if you have any questions ill try to answer
<LiteHedded> k
<suseforge> che: follow this thread if it doesnt work for you do your reinstall http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=409993
<Xenguy> sohmc: yw
<angelo> how do i have ubuntu bootup into text mode istead of the gui
<che> thanks much suseforge
<LiteHedded> do I need to create an ftp user?
<Xenguy> angelo: disable /etc/init.d/gdm
<xored> thats how i configured my iptables http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8985, bot why i can not connect to NFS on both, 192.168.178.25 and ...21 ??
<hypa7ia> i'm having trouble getting vsftpd working with tls under ubuntu hoary... when i set ssl_enable=NO then /etc/init.d/vsftpd will start, when YES it won't.  any ideas?
<suseforge> che: let me know if it works...you can hit me up at suseforge@linuxmail.org if you have any more problems, or just post of the thread
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zebraFusion: gnome-splashscreen-manager
<angelo> how would i go about thatt
<angelo> iam newbie
<Xenguy> angelo: system > administration > services
<dyrne> LiteHedded: regular system users will be able to login.  and anonymous unless you disable.  to create virtual users ..i wont be much help with that
<zebraFusion> PuMpErNiCkLe, is that a .deb?
<Xenguy> angelo: might work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zebraFusion: Yeah, it's in the repositories.
<ericf> relak: mic cable?? you plugged in a microphone AND you connected your audio-out to your hifi? Then, yes. Double-click audio-applet at right top and make sure you have mic capture AND playback enabled
<PuMpErNiCkLe> universe section
<protron> I LIKE UBUNTU!
<zebraFusion> Ubuntu is pretty cool, no doubt.
<che> thanks a million.
<ElcMawr> hello, anybody use SuperCollider here?
<mahangu> how can i kill anything that is using dpkg?
<seven> hey all
<LiteHedded> do I set the anonymous home dir in the conf?
<asymmetry> mahangu, ps ax | grep dpkg, and kill each one
<dyrne> LiteHedded: yes
<seven> i own an nVidia graphics adapter and i just installed a 686 kernel-image, but X won't load on it... any help?
<LiteHedded> i can't find the option for it in there dyrne. what's it called?
<trappist> seven: new kernel means new nvidia drivers
<angelo> xenguy : so should i uncheck the graphical login manager?
<seven> trappist, yes but which ones should i get? nvidia-glx is already installed
<mahangu> asymmetry, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) <-- does that mean the repo is down?
<relak> ericf, look, my pc has 3 audio slots, 1 line-in, 1 mic, 1 out. i connected a Y thing to the out slot so i can put there my HEADSETS EAR and my hifi, and to the mic-slot i connected my HEADSET Microphone
<Alexi5> hello
<zebraFusion> What's the command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<trappist> seven: that's not what needs to be rebuilt for a new kernel.  nvidia-kernel, I think it is
<zebraFusion> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<trappist> zebraFusion: yep
<ericf> relak: Then, yes. Double-click audio-applet at right top and make sure you have mic capture AND playback enabled
<bimberi> zebraFusion: yes, with sudo though
<seven> trappist, thanks will try it
<bogoff> So any ideas why applications aren't showing in the menus after being installed?
<tbaa> Is there a program to replace "Derive" in windows? (a graph drawer and more..)
<ElcMawr> calling any supercollider knowledge... speak to me...
<Xenguy> angelo: right
<ElcMawr> peace out
<trashsquad> update hoary to breezy
<angelo> i get a warning msg is that ok?
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Are there a good video editing program for Ubuntu?
<trashsquad> how do i update hoary to breezy
<Alexi5> when is the great dapper coming out
<trashsquad> Ubunt: update hoary
<bimberi> ubotu tell trashsquad about breezy
<llODxCOll> dapper comes out in april
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<relak> ericf does not work, i checked them both
<trashsquad> how do i change sources.list
<ericf> relak: good luck ;)
<farous> anyone know if gnome 2.14 will be shipped with dapper or not
<relak> :\
<Alexi5> next 2 months and we have dapper
<dyrne> ltibor65: cinelerra but never used it myself
<bimberi> trashsquad: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<trashsquad> theres a website right
<bimberi> !sources
<trashsquad>  to explain it???
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<LiteHedded> how /wc
<zebraFusion> What's ubuntu's next build name?
<llODxCOll> dapper
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<relak> ericf, now i get "zzzzz ZZZZz zZZZ z" lol
<relak> after i switched to A/D Converter
<piromana> in KDE CTRL+ALT+DELETE give you logout+restart+shutdown option - what is the equivalent in Gnome?
<relak> AC-Link does a fine "zZzzzzzzzzZZz zZz zZz " to, equilvelent to the length of my record
<zebraFusion> piromana, do you want to restart x or the entire system?
<sacul_> I could really use some help on mounting an existing fakeRaid SATA array please...
<Alexi5> which desktop enviroment do you guys love the most
<dyrne> xfce or kde
<llODxCOll> well breezy is the latest
<Jormundgand> When will they release the info on what the next release will be?
<llODxCOll> there aren't many to choose from
<piromana> zebraFusion - well, i want to do all - but CTRL+ALT+BAckspace restarts X, no?
<llODxCOll> wow
<ideafix> any one using flight ?
<Alexi5> don't you guys like gnome
<ideafix> any one using flight4 ?
<llODxCOll> !dapper
<Jormundgand> (That is, what Dapper+1 will be called.)
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<tbaa> Alexi5 love it.
<roostishaw> !dapper
<Alexi5> oh ok
<ideafix> !flight4 ?
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<ideafix> !flight4
<farous> Alexi5: ion3 fluxbox and gnome here they are equally great
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<piromana> zebraFusion - i want to be able to shut down or reboot with a shortcut
<Jormundgand> Alexi5: I'm using mostly GNOME, but I have Kwin rather than Metacity.
<FunnyLookinHat> Per the announcment of the new Gnome 2.14 coming out around march 15, do you think the next ubuntu release will have it??
<Alexi5> ever since i installed ubuntu on saturday i can't trll when last i went unto my windows xp machine
<Evodawg> E17 or ION
<Alexi5> ok
<wizardjames> i am trying to use tight vnc to use my ubuntu install from my windows computer. but it keeps closeing
<bimberi> piromana: set one up via   System -> Prefererences -> Keyboards Shorcuts
<zebraFusion> piromana, I'm not sure on a shortcut to shut down or reboot, I just looked through keyboard shortcuts and there's nothing there. Sorry.
<Alexi5> ubuntu is really addictive
<bimberi> zebraFusion, piromana: 'Log Out'  (2nd one under Desktop)
<piromana> bimberi - ok, i see... just changed from KDE to Gnome with an update to Dapper after 5 years in KDE - it's all new:)
<ktw> hi folks. anyone here running j2sdk 5.0 under ubuntu 6.04? how to install j2sdk? i've read a lot of howtos, but they use java-config which is not included in 6.04.
<Alexi5> so i guess most of you guys here are bored of kde
<Jormundgand> Kwin is good. amaroK is good.
<wastrel> FunnyLookinHat:  i would be surprised if dapper had it, but i really have no clue about these things :]   just it seems to me dapper is due out only a month later, which doesn't seem enough time for testing & stuff...
<Nukeador> ive read doces of how to enable my ATI 3D aceleration but always when i edit the xorg.conf config remplacing ATI with fglrx, the X dont start, any idea/recomendation?
<zebraFusion> bimberi, is that shut down or reboot, though?
<wizardjames> does ubuntu need anything for tightvnc to login it, besides remote desktop enebaled?
<farous> Nukeador: what card u have
<Nukeador> ATI 9600 XT
<bimberi> zebraFusion: it launches the same thing as System -> Log Out
<FunnyLookinHat> wastrel, ahh ok.  Thanks!
<farous> !tell Nukeador about ati
<dyrne> wizardjames: never used tightvnc im sure its fine but consider installing freenx
<KrimsomBOX> hello
<farous> Nukeador: i followed this how to and 3-d works great here
<Nukeador> ive read em
<zebraFusion> dyrne, what's superior about freenx to VNC apps?
<bimberi> zebraFusion: ... which includes those options (on mine anyway) :)
<farous> Nukeador:  i nearly have the same cards as yours
<Nukeador> the problem is after editing xorg.conf
<Nukeador> changing ATI with fglrx
<Nukeador> and then
<farous> Nukeador: did you install the kernel modules too
<Nukeador> the X doesnt restart
<Nukeador> yes yes
<Nukeador> i have everything installed
<farous> Nukeador: paste your xorg.conf file
<wizardjames> dyrne i am on windows, i am trying to control my othercomputer remotely with tightvnc.. but is there anythign i need to install first on ubuntu for it to work.. i got it working right now, but it closes after just a few mins
<farous> use the pastebin
<Nukeador> ok
<wastrel> Nukeador:  are you restarting your computer or just restarting X?
<dyrne> zebraFusion: compression- its usable on a 56k modem, and it does alot of the work on the server end. just seems more streamlined
<ktw> no one running j2sdk under dapper here?
<bimberi> farous: phew, you had me worried there :)
<Nukeador> just ctr alt backspace
<bogoff> What firewall ports do I need open to use the Ubuntu 'Add Application' tool?
<Nukeador> farous, now i have the default xorg.conf
<farous> bimberi: though i assume people know about the pastebin by now
<scott> anyone care to help with a sound problem?
<dpaterso> having trouble with VNC
<Nukeador> the only modification is ATI for fglrx in driver
<dyrne> wizardjames: try a few diff vnc clients it seems like you might have everything setup right
<zebraFusion> General Linux question... What's the difference betwen bz2 and gz compression?
<farous> Nukeador: you need to restart the pc for the kernel moudles to kick in
<rewt_> scott, what's the problem?
<bogoff> Does anyone care to help me at all?
<rewt_> dpaterso, What about VNC?
<bimberi> farous: hehe, only the regulars
<Nukeador> farous, ok ill give a try :)
<cyblivious> has anyone installed xorg 7.0 to breezy?
<farous> Nukeador: good luck then
<rewt_> bogoff, with?
<scott> rewt_: a couple days ago sound became garbled and then stopped working entirely.. not sure if I "fried" the card or if it is an alsa thing
* farous laughs at regulars = addicted ;)
<Jormundgand> Has anyone else had crinkly sound with the new gizmo, ALSA libsipphoneapi?
<bimberi> farous: lol
<scott> rewt_: I haven't tried a differnet OS
<bogoff> rewt_, *sigh* WHat port do I need to add to my firewall in-order to get the 'Add Application' software to work with downloading new packages etc?
<farous> haha :)
<rewt_> Scott...try a different OS to see if it;s the card or somthing with linux.
<henzo> hi
<IdleOne> !tell bogoff  about repositories
<bogoff> rewt_, Also, when I do successfully add a new package and it "adds" it to the menu, the application doesn't actually appear in the menu at all.
<henzo> bye
<trappist> bogoff: 80
<scott> rewt_: ok, just thought there might be a diagnostic (ran out of ideas from google).
<rewt_> Bogoff, restart GDM,
<bogoff> trappist, 80 is open to any remote host.
<scott> rewt_: thanks for the help!
<GTX> Guys how do I sync the time
<bogoff> rewt_, how?
<dpaterso> I can VNC to the Mac at the office from my MAC laptop.  Doesn't work yet with ubuntu.
<GTX> Guys how do I sync the time, on my linux server its runnning ubuntu
<bogoff> !tell bogoff about repositories
<green_earz> scott: run a copy of knoppix on the box to test the sound card
<trappist> bogoff: that's the only port you need to poke through your firewall for installing packages
<scott> green_earz: cool, good idea. Thanks!!!
<green_earz> np
<bogoff> trappist, seems to be failing here, but it is open for sure.
<bimberi> bogoff: not all apps add to the menu (yes, it's annoying).  That said, sometimes restarting the panel with 'killall gnome-panel' can make new entries appear.
<GTX> Guys how do I sync the time, on my linux server its runnning ubuntu
<trappist> bogoff: stands to reason it's not a firewall issue, but without more details that's all I got
<dpaterso> Is there a simple how-to for VNC
<trappist> GTX: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<dyrne> dpaterso: wiki.ubuntu.com for all your needs :)
<dpaterso> :) got it
<BcD> hi all. I'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time, but I'm having some problems that I have no id how to fix, so if any one could help me through this it would be great =)
<bogoff> bimberi, never worked :)
<zebraFusion> General Linux question... What's the difference betwen bz2 and gz compression?
<bogoff> trappist, what else do you want to know?
<bimberi> bogoff: kk
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  bz2 is supposably smaller, gz is older
<spikebike> zebra jsut different algorithms
<spikebike> bz2 is better on binary stuff, .gz is sometimes better on text
<trappist> bogoff: "failed" isn't very descriptive.  it's often helpful to say something about what happens when you try to do something.
<green_earz> GTX:  have a look at installing ntpdate   so the machine can keep time with a ntp time server of the ntp time server at your isp
<IdleOne> BcD:  whats the problem
<bogoff> trappist, well it doesn't give me anything else, otherwise I'd include any such details - also, it doesn't seem to be my firewall as I've disabled it and it still aint downloading.
<IdleOne> bogoff:  what package?
<bogoff> Konsole
<BcD> well when I'm trying to install the first error that apears is " Input/outpu error during read on /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/disk ERROR ERROR
<bogoff> "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2_3.4.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb"
<IdleOne> did you enable universe and multiverse?
<IdleOne> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<trappist> bogoff: it times out? connection refused? takes you right back to the console? blows up in your face?
<bimberi> GTX: if ntpdate is installed you can run 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start'
<videoapelsin> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
* dyrne wishes someone would port utorrent to linux
<grigora> hi, I am trying to use gmplayer to play DVDs, but it crashes when I try to open the disk, does anyone know what I need to have installed to be able to play DVDs? thanks
<bogoff> trappist, IdleOne: OK I added the multiverse (did the universe before) and I tried again - Konsole when downloading package 1 of 11 just hangs. Does nothing.
<killfill> hi
<trappist> !tell grigora about restricted
<killfill> im testing the Xg.. how do i make windows transparents?...
<andrew_226> I am having trouble with totem
<IdleOne> bogoff:  lemme try gimme a sec
<wastrel> sigh
<arkanes> is upgrading from breezy to dapper as simple as changing the repos?
<arkanes> or is there a howto somwhere?
<bogoff> IdleOne, http://www.ragdollstudios.com/downloading.png
<bimberi> arkanes: yes you can do it that way, it would be a good idea to ensure that ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base are installed too, as per this page...
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<IdleOne> bogoff:  I get same error repo must be down try in a couple hours maybe
<andrew_226> hello?
<grigora> trappist: many thanks
<dyrne> andrew_226: hello
<_vincent> hi, I get a problem with my /etc/group, can someone give me the groups a default user is member of ?
<andrew_226> dyrne: I wasn't sure if you could see me or not
<axisys> hey all
<IdleOne> andrew_226:  more specific information might help...what kind of trouble?
<dyrne> who said that?
* dyrne looks around
<axisys> i am looking for a tool to import jpg files and draw a diagram
<dyrne> andrew_226: sorry what was question?
<andrew_226> Idleone: I am having trouble with video playback in totem playback is light and very jittery
<farous> axisys: import it to what and draw a diag using which prog
<axisys> something that visio can do but for ubuntu
<navarone> _vincent, my installation user is in these groups : adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<farous> axisys: openoffice can do that but you need to be more specific
<axisys> i have some images of routers from images.google.com
#ubuntu 2006-02-26
<axisys> i want to take those images and put it together to create a new diagram
<arkanes> dia is a diagramming applicaton similiar to visio
<axisys> but dia does not allow import images
<damg> Doesn't Flight 4 support Marvell Yukon 88e8050  (sk98lin [deprecated]  / sky2)?
<farous> axisys: you can convert imagaes using imagemagick
<farous> axisys: if you want simple flow charting openoffice can do that
<axisys> oodraw2?
<damg> i tried to modprobe both drivers - both are modprobeable, but the network adapter still isnt accessible via net config utility / ifconfig
<farous> axisys: yap
<bjornkri> Downloading updates at a mindboggling 2000 B/s... *groan*
<bjornkri> This can't be normal
<navarone> sb Seveas
<benplaut> how do i run-as-user from command line?
<navarone> wb*
<JoeLBF> hey anyone here got a minute or two to help a liunx newbie?
<robotgeek> benplaut: sudo?
<Seveas> benplaut, sudo -i -u user
<benplaut> thanks
<navarone> JoeLBF, ask away
<juanfe_> hallo
<JoeLBF> alrighty. i bought another laptop to try linux on, just did a fresh install of 5.10 but i cant get the wireless card to work
<deang> Scorched Earth 3d failed with 'Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)'     Any thoughts?
<robotgeek> JoeLBF: do you know if it's supposed to work?
<LinuxJones> OMG Dapper is so friggin awesome !!
<JoeLBF> its a broadcom 802.11g and i have no freakin idea how to install the drivers, assuming i can find some
<robotgeek> JoeLBF, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ubuntu> cant open firefox
<robotgeek> JoeLBF: okay, that helps
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell JoeLBF about ndiswrapper
<rewt_> robotgeek, what kind of laptop, what card?
<rewt_> Are you dual booting it, robotgeek
<robotgeek> rewt_: not me, JoeLBF
<rewt_> Oh, sorry.
<dpaterso> <--- in VNC Hell....
<rewt_> <--- VNC works fine.
<dpaterso> Trying to bring up my MAC desktop on Ubuntu computer at home.
<rewt_> Never did it with MAC though, sorry.
<dpaterso> thax rewt
<dpaterso> which VNC do you use?
* Protocol1 likes vnc
<Kr4t05> !tcl
<ubotu> Kr4t05: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Protocol1> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<rewt_> vncviewer?
<Kr4t05> Gosh...
<Kr4t05> How do I seach with apt?
<damg> apt-cache search
<navarone> Kr4t05, try apt-cache search
<relak> does anyone have an idea why i only hear something like SHhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHh HHSHHhhh equivalent to the length of my speech when i test my mic? what are the settings?
<Paradosso>  how do I remove a package in adept/synaptic/apt-get ignoring dependencies?
<navarone> relak, try "alsamixer" in terminal and see if line-in ot mic is muted
<Seveas> Paradosso, that is quite a bad idea..
<Seveas> those dependencies are there for a reason..
<or_rdr> has anybody tried getting built-in wireless working on omnibook 500 with breezy?
<relak> navarone, it can't be muted since i hear the shHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh
<Paradosso> Seveas, I have a newer version compiled of taglib and compiling amarok requires I uninstall the prevoius packaged one
<Seveas> Paradosso, kubuntu.org provides debs of the latest version of amarok, koffice and kde
<Arafangi1n> What is the best way to transfer a sparse file?
<Paradosso> Seveas, the amarok 1.4 beta 1 is for dapper, I got breezy
<mqueiros> Hi! Did anyone installed acrobat reader 7.x in ubuntu ?
<acidic32> how comes my system wont report correct MHZ for my processor
<trappist> Arafangi1n: scp
<Arafangi1n> I have a 10G file that I wish to send - but it only consumes 174M on the originating computer.
<Seveas> mqueiros, yes, from the Ubuntu repositorie
<acidic32> its picking up 1007mhz instead of 1800mhz
<navarone> acidic32, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<acidic32> why?
<Arafangi1n> trappist: Scp insists on transfering the full 10G, rather than the "real" 174M
<acidic32> model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+
<acidic32> stepping        : 2
<acidic32> cpu MHz         : 1005.037
<navarone> acidic32, are voltages/jumpers etc set for corect speed?
<acidic32> yes, in windows xp, its showing 1808mhz
<acidic32> and before i upgraded kernel, it showed it
<trappist> Arafangi1n: by what definition is it a 174M file?
<nbjayme> good morning everyone from my country! :)
<navarone> nbjayme...which country is that?
<nbjayme> philippines :)
<Arafangi1n> trappist: In that it's allowed to grow to 10G. It's an optimization.
<mqueiros> seveas, is it Acrobat Reader from Adobe or some other pdf viewer ? Witch repositorie ?
<Arafangi1n> trappist: If you must know, it's a disc image for qemu
<ablomen> nbjayme: well good evening from holland ;)
<navarone> nbjayme sry to hear about the mudslide in leyte
<nbjayme> yep. tragedy happens when least expected. well, we've got all to learn from it.
<navarone> acidic32, no idea man
<Arafangi1n> So, how do I transfer it?
<Stork> what program can i use to write to a cd-rw ?
<acidic32> ;/
<trappist> Arafangi1n: oh that.  that should be easily compressible, and compression is my recommendation.
<Arafangi1n> trappist: But if I then unpack it, it could take 10 gig.
<navarone> Stork gnomebaker, serpentine,k3b
<IdleOne> Stork:  gnomebaker or k3b
<Arafangi1n> trappist: In essense, it's already compressed.
<ardchoille> It seems I started an interesting thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133641
<asterisk99> Newbie here.... how do I have a pgm like Asterisk start automatically on boot-up?
<mqueiros> seveas: ok, found it... will try to install it. I tried to install the version from adobe but it didn't started.
<trappist> Arafangi1n: I don't know how qemu works, but vmware give you the option of whether to pre-allocate the space.  if you say no, in this case the guest OS would have 10G available but the image would only be as big as the data on it.  afaik you have a 10G file and there's not a lot you can do about it, but maybe the qemu folks know something about the image that I don't know.
<navarone> asterisk99, what is prog Asterisk?
<Stork> gnomebaker gives me an error when i try and burn: cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<Stork> gnomebaker gives me an error when i try and burn: "cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target."
<navarone> Stork you havea  cd burner?
<Arafangi1n> trappist: Yes, the image is only as big as the data is on it, yet scp insists on transferring the full 10G
<asterisk99> navarone: An IP-PBX server
<bogoff> Blasted firewall.
<Stork> navarone, i think so, but how can i tell?
<Arafangi1n> trappist: Many other files also exhibit this behavour, some database files, etc.
<rewt_> asterisk99, go to system>preferences>sessions
<rewt_> Click on the startup tab
<trappist> Arafangi1n: what I meant by my earlier question is, what's reporting it as less than 10G
<rewt_> Add the program. :)
<navarone> Stork try dmesg in terminal
<i3dmaster> I can create a reiser4 filesystem, but how to mount it?
<Arafangi1n> trappist: du
<trappist> Arafangi1n: you might try using nc on each end
<Arafangi1n> trappist: ls reports it as 10g
<rewt_> asterisk99, can you cofirm this worked?
<wastrel> the reason i hate linux is whenever i try to change something i end up breaking it
<rewt_> wastrel, like what?
<wastrel> 3 days without functioning mail
<navarone> Stork in dmesg output you should look for something regarding hdc or hdd which should indicate your cd-rom or burner
<bogoff> Sorry about that guys: http://www.ragdollstudios.com/downloading.jpg - see, just hangs like that. The after a while I get "Connection Failed"; this is my issue from before, when trying to install "Konsole"
<Stork> navarone, "dmesg | grep 'hdd'" returns: [4294672.701000]      ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Please answer the question.
<yggdrasil_> stork you try sudo mount -a ?
<yggdrasil_> or just look in your etc fstab
<wastrel> what question Arafangi1n
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: 10:19 < rewt_> wastrel, like what?
<wastrel> <wastrel> 3 days without functioning mail
<navarone> Stork on front of your computer what does the front of the cd drive(s) say...?
<Stork> dvd rom
<Stork> i sswear i bought a cd rw
<navarone> Stork not neccessarily a burner though
<ubuntu_> hi all
<Stork> ah well, i'll use my laptop
<Stork> thanks guys
<ubuntu_> hey gues i have one question
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Cause and effect.
<navarone> buyer beware...<s>
<Evodawg> I guess
<IdleOne> how do I a program in startup menu in xfce?
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: I'll assume that "3 days without functioning email" is the EFFECT - but what was the course (ie, what did you change?)
<Arafangi1n> *cause
<zest> Hi, Mp3 Install Problem on IBM R50 Laptop. It ran before but after update no sound is played aanymore
<ubuntu_> i want to run AutoCad under Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> do u have any sugestions
<thenuke> try wine
<thenuke> windows emulator
<spikebike> zest same here
<ubuntu_> wine
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> thanx
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  well i installed dovecot imap server, configured fetchmail and procmail and postfix an got everything running neatly, until i rebooted and outgoing mail stopped working
<piromana> how do you make ubuntu save sessions (so that you dont have start yr usual apps everytime)??
<zest> spikebike,  same hardware same station ..
<Evodawg> I ran wine about 2 yrs ago had it gotten any better>  It was ugly then
<ubuntu_> but this is especially for auto cad
<spikebike> no, amd64 desktop
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Looks like you didn't check the rc scripts.
<ubuntu_> or for all windows applications
<navarone> piromana, when you are logging out/shutting down you can check a box that saves sessions and opens progs that are currently open when you next start
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  well i've since replaced postfix with masqmail since i really only need local delivery & relaying thru my isp's smtp.  so i'm now getting local delivery but internet mail is all just queuing up
<piromana> navarone - i dont get that option (dapper)?!
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  so i need to sit down and spend some more time with masqmail i think
<navarone> piromana, sry I'm using breezy
<piromana> K
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  also need to install spamassassin and that will probably break incoming mail for a while :] 
<spikebike> try dspam
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: I would get your email system working first across reboots.
<zest> spikebike, just got any answer ?
<tanubis> anyone know why I might not be getting sound on a divx copy of a movie under VLC?
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  well local delivery is working across reboots
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Again, check your rc scripts. Perhaps you didn't remove your other email servers (whatever they may be), and they're conflicting on the port.
<tanubis> it's just the one file, but I've tested it on a windows boot and it works on
<spikebike> zest mplayer works but firefox+flash doesnt
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  no, i get the masqmail banner when i connect to 25
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  and postfix was removed when i installed masqmail.  dovecot is working and so is fetchmail/procmail... it's just the internet-bound email that's not being relayed.
<IdleOne> how do I add program in startup menu in xfce?
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Check yoru logs.
<zest> spikebike, mplayer on ubuntu ??? howto ???? ibm system as400 user newbe ...
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: What happens when you send an internet-bound email?
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: That is a retorical question.
<spikebike> google for mplayer and ubuntu
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm trying to hook up a printer that's connected by USB to my Ubuntu machine to my Windows Machine over the network.  I can see the printer, but when I try to connect to it it says that the driver is invalid.  I attempt to manually install the proper drivers and it says they don't match my hardware.  Any ideas?
<IdleOne> zest
<IdleOne> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<pianoboy3333> How do you get the time in the terminal?
<bimberi> pianoboy3333: date
<Belboz99> date
<pianoboy3333> ah, thd
<pianoboy3333> thx
<Arafangi1n> What is the best way to package up a sparse file?
<Belboz99> pianoboy3333, the time command times how long other commands take to complete ;)
<Kr4t05> How can I configure X for dual monitors?
<spikebike> Arafangi1n compress it
<Arafangi1n> To prepare it for transportation (to a machine that is of the same cpu arch and OS)
<trappist> Arafangi1n: cat sparsefile > newfile might be worth a shot, but I don't have one here to test that with
<Arafangi1n> spikebike: The compression program is generally going to read it as a file, and compress it.
<spikebike> right
<Arafangi1n> spikebike: To simplify, it'll read "174M of data followed by 9.9G of zeros", guess what happens when you unpack it?
<Arafangi1n> trappist: Pipes also read the file itself.
<spikebike> 10gb
<trappist> Arafangi1n: that's not a pipe, but you're probably right about redirection too
<wastrel> you put the lime in the coconut
<trappist> Arafangi1n: maybe dd if=sparsefile of=newfile
<Arafangi1n> trappist: dd would also read the file.
<Arafangi1n> Hmm, looks like "tar -cvvSf" handles it.
<trappist> I don't know how you're going to avoid reading the file
<trappist> ok kickass, there you go
<Arafangi1n> Though it's taking 1.4G to store the 10G sparse file that only takes 400M to store on disk.
<Arafangi1n> Still, that's better than an actual 10G
<spikebike> whisky is cheaper
<mark_> how many partitions does Ubuntu need?
* trappist files the S switch away into his bag o' tricks
<spikebike> heh, oops
<trappist> mark_: at least 1
<Arafangi1n> mark_: Preferably 3.
<bogoff> What should I install to enable support for video file types such as avi? Is there a codec pack?
<mark_> ah, okay
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how I can configure X for dual monitors?
<jjjjjjj> hello... does *buntu have the xp fast user switching capability?
<mark_> Kr4t05, I have a problem
<mark_> everytime I do configure X for my dual monitors
<Kr4t05> ?
<mark_> they both display crazy things
<mark_> and half pictures etc
<mark_> no idea why
<mark_> :\
<Arafangi1n> mark_: I like to at least separate the '/home' from the rest of the system, and it is recommended to have a swap partition.
<spikebike> video card?
<Kr4t05> mark_: I have yet to get it.
<mark_> ATI radeon 9000 pro
<Arafangi1n> mark_: How do you configure X?
<mark_> you type
<mark_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Arafangi1n> mark_: I have no problems with aticonfig --dtop=horizontal
<trappist> mark_: if you have an ati card and the fglrx drivers run sudo fglrxconfig
<trappist> mark_: works every time for dual monitors here
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone know why Windows won't accept my Linux printer drivers?
<Arafangi1n> mark_: But I use the proprietary drivers.
<wastrel> ubotu tell bogoff about mp3
<mark_> trappist, I did, it comes up something about no drivers and wont work :\
<zest> mp3 not working after update  .. any idea for ibm r50 laptop
<trappist> mark_: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arafangi1n> trappist: I am under the impression that one gets fglrx when one uses the proprietary drivers, and mark_ appears to be using the free ones.
<julle> how do i run .deb files?
<Belboz99> julle dpkg
<farous> julle you mean install right
<wastrel> julle:  carefully...  what deb is i?
<wastrel> it
<bjornkri> What should I add to sources.list to get the multiverse?
<julle> wastrel: its a program
<trappist> Arafangi1n: it seems he has them installed but isn't *using* the proprietary ones.  else I'd expect fglrxconfig to say something more along the lines of 'no such command'
<julle> want to install a ftp program
<mark_> julle, type in console sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<LinuxJones> Belboz99: what are you trying to do ?
<wastrel> julle:  if it's in the apt repositories it's better to use the ubuntu packages instead
<julle> mark_: ok thx
<farous> julle: search for it in the repos first
<mark_> and also
<Arafangi1n> julle: Make sure that it's for ubuntu, and not for debian.
<farous> before installing an untrusted packg
<mark_> trappist, grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mark_> erm
<julle> Arafangi1n: ok
<julle> thx
<bjornkri>  deb http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<bjornkri>  deb-src http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mark_>         Driver          "fglrx"
<mark_> even
<mark_> :D
<bjornkri> ... is what I currently have
<Belboz99> thanks LinuxJones, I'm trying to share my Linux HP printer with my father's Windwows Laptop.  Windows keeps on coming back with "invalid drivers" and it won't accept them manually
<trappist> mark_: I wonder if you could paste the exact error message from fglrxconfig
<bjornkri> but doesn't seem to work, no multiverse things in synaptic
<mark_> okay
<mark_> erm
<mark_> wait
<mark_> it's from the firegl thing
<LinuxJones> Belboz99: there are howto's on the wiki for setting up print sharing  in windows. I don't use it so I can't help you directly.
<jjjjjjj> hey robot... can you add "yes, ubuntu can 'switch users' like xp" to your database?
<mark_> hold on
<Belboz99> LinuxJones, which wiki would that be?
<mark_> I tried sudo fireglcontrol
<mark_> before I was always just doing fireglcontrol
<mark_> maybe it'll work now
<mark_> :\
<mark_> k, restarting x
<zest> mp3 not working after update  .. any idea for ibm r50 laptop
<farous> mark fireglcontrolpanel do not need to be run as sudo
<LinuxJones> Belboz99: wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<bjornkri> never mind then
<mark_> hmm
<jjjjjjj> anyone here from the Vancouver BC area?
<mark_> didn't work
<Arafangi1n> It seems that windows has only recently been able to switch users like linux.
<Arafangi1n> What windows still can't do is switch users in the same _session_, which I feel is more useful imho.
<mark_> no matter what I do through fireglcontrol it doesn't dual screen
<wastrel> mark_:  did you follow the ati howto on the wiki?
<mark_> yeah
<mark_> didn't work for me
<mark_> :\
<wastrel> mark_:  oh you want dual screen?
<mark_> yes
<wastrel> mark_:   try fglrxconfig
<farous> mark running dua screen here
<farous> no problems at all
<mark_> meh, I'll try again
<LinuxJones> jjjjjjj: no but I'm from Nova Scotia :)
<mark_> with sudo fglrxconfig
<farous> mark what card you have and what type of dual screen you need
<mark_> i want the xcinema one, and I have an ATI radeon 9000 pro
<Laz> is this the support room for installing unbuntu on macs?
<farous> hmm did you check first on their website if 9000 work with their drivers
<mark_> farous, the ATI website?
<mark_> if so, nope
<mark_> and I didn't see anyhting on the ubuntu site
<farous> and you can set the xcinema <extended desktop> without the prop driver
<Belboz99> LinuxJones, I'm confused.  It doesn't look like this article is complete:  https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/PrinterSharing?highlight=%28printer%29
<jjjjjjj> linuxjones: well if you get on the plane you can make it to the linux user group tonight.
<Arafangi1n> mark_: Why don't you just use the proprietary drivers _from_ ATI?
<mark_> Arafangi1n, they never seemed to work :\
* amphi shudders
<farous> mark let me check it for you
<Arafangi1n> mark_: It becomes as simple as running sudo aticonfig options.
<mark_> they made my frame rate drop
<jjjjjjj> some guy from google will be there tonight.  :D
<Arafangi1n> mark_: That is interesting.
<Kr4t05> !twinview
<ubotu> Kr4t05: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mark_> not to mention
<Kr4t05> Twinview is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85769&highlight=dual+monitors
<mark_> the ATI drivers would always hang during installation
<farous> mark typing fireglinfo in a terminal wht do you get
<mr-russ> GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic
<LinuxJones> jjjjjjj: that's so cool there are no LUG's in this area :(
<mr-russ> apt-get update  is giving me that.
<Kr4t05> The bot does learn like that, right?
<theD3viL> will dapper have graphical installer ?
<mark_> bash: fireglinfo: command not found
<jjjjjjj> it's my first LUG... i'm stoked.
<mark_> farous ^^
<Laz> what is 5.10? Dapper
<theD3viL> Laz: 5.10 iz breezy
<jjjjjjj> well i did go to a Corel intro a few years back.
<farous> mark_: which drivers you installed ?
<mark_> fgrlx
<Protocol1> 6.04 is dapper
<mark_> or however they are
<Arafangi1n> mark_: So you do technically have them installed?
<farous> mark where did you install them from is it hte howto
<mark_> yeah, I done the thing on the ATI howto
* mr-russ wonders if people just ignore me or what.
<theD3viL> Laz: 5.10 iz breezy
<theD3viL> will dapper have graphical installer ?
<ubuntu> porn
<farous> if you did then you should have the fireglinfo package
<LinuxJones> Belboz99: don't you have to use the Unix Priniting for Windows or something in the add printer dialog in windows ?
<farous> sorry fglrinof
<farous> mm
<Arafangi1n> theD3viL: Define "graphical"
<Laz> where can i get dapper?
<farous> mark fglrinfo
<Belboz99> LinuxJones, I've done it before and I don't recall that
<Arafangi1n> theD3viL: Graphical is not neccessarily better.
<theD3viL> Arafangi1n: graphical or text?
<LinuxJones> jjjjjjj: they are fun, real geeky stuff :)
<mark_> farous, what is the apt-get for the FireGL package
<theD3viL> Arafangi1n: i know ;) ..
<Arafangi1n> theD3viL: Installers are fundamentally text.
<bimberi> tell mr-russ about gpgerr
<bimberi> !tell mr-russ about gpgerr
<farous> mark_: you need to uninstall what you installed first
<wastrel> i think you can share 'nix printers with 'doze using samba
<theD3viL> Arafangi1n: good then, for ubuntu.
<bimberi> heh, here i am trying to save channel traffic :P
<farous> mark and it is xorg-driver-fglrx
<mark_> how would I uninstall it?
<mr-russ> ubotu: gpgerr
<ubotu> well, gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<wastrel> bimberi:  you can /msg the bot :] 
<jjjjjjj> my main reason is i want to see if the google guy says anything about the rumour that google is using ubuntu inhouse.
<bimberi> wastrel: i'm !tell-ing though
<wastrel> bimberi:  tell works in msg
<mr-russ> the bot doesn't exactly have an explantion for the problem, just the fix.
<bimberi> wastrel: yes, but others don't know that someone has responded to a question
<theD3viL> what is different in xorg modular ...and xorg  ?
<Rent-2-Pwn> i need help with installing wine under ubuntu
<RememberPOL> Does anybody have a Sager NP5720?
<ubuntu> msg/korn
<mr-russ> this gpg error, is that because the key expires, or something.  what reason does it have to becoming invalid?
<wastrel> ok i need to be able to detect whether my laptop is online or not via a script - is there a simple method to check?
<jjjjjjj> can i add a language to my install and have one user run english and the other user a different language?
<RememberPOL> Or has anyone successfully configured Ubuntu with an Azalia sound card?
<mr-russ> wastrel: explain "online"
<wastrel> mr-russ:  have a connection to the internet
<amphi> wastrel: ping google.com ;)
<farous> mark_: it say your card is supported
<Arafangi1n> theD3viL: In ubuntu's case, though, they probably inherited the text based installer from debian.
<mr-russ> if `ping -c1 google.com` then;
<Rent-2-Pwn> i cant seem to install wine, i added the repository in synaptic but all that shows up is the documentation
<mark_> thanks farous
<mr-russ> but that relies on DNS working icmp working, and being connected.
<Arafangi1n> theD3viL: And debian has text based installers because of portability reasons.
<farous> now did you reboot after installing the drivers
<lnx_> my fan continually runs, is there anyway to turn it off?
<theD3viL> Arafangi1n: portability means?
<farous> and there is the 8.22.5 which i have and older drivers which one you installed
<farous> mark_: use synaptic to find out search on fglrx
<Rent-2-Pwn> i cant seem to install wine, i added the repository in synaptic but all that shows up is the documentation
<jjjjjjj> found this on the net.... what would i type if i wanted to see for gnome?
<jjjjjjj> sudo apt-cache search language-pack-kde
<xpl0it_> How do I remove a directory that has subdirectories in it?
<lnx_> my fan continually runs, is there a way to turn it off?
<mark_> okay farous
<Rent-2-Pwn> lnx_: unplug it or wire a switch
<theD3viL> what is different in xorg modular ...and xorg  ?
<xpl0it_> How do you remove a directory with subdirectories in it?
<Rent-2-Pwn> i cant seem to install wine, i added the repository in synaptic but all that shows up is the documentation
<llODxCOll> right click delete
<wastrel> xpl0it:  man rm
<llODxCOll> quiet
<jjjjjjj> as i figured... sudo apt-cache search language-pack-gnome
<bimberi> xpl0it: rm -r (use with care)
<lnx_> Rent-2-Pwn, it's a laptop, is there anyway to change a configuration setting, it didn't do this with hoary
<farous> xpl0it_: rm -rf <dir name> use wisely
<llODxCOll> you can't run wine as an actual program
<xpl0it_> .
<xpl0it_> ty
<Se7h> how can i stop my external hard drive from going to 'sleep' mode ?
<Rent-2-Pwn> the instructions for installing it said to add the repository and install the package "wine" but all i see is "wine-doc"
<llODxCOll> se7h: hit it with a hammer
<Se7h> ahah
<xpl0it_> Anyone play Anarchy Online on ubuntu?
<nbjayme> anybody here able to capture a stream from an online radio?  I wud like to record those from www.fatimaradio.org. i can listen using totem. i was hoping to listen and at the same time record the stream. :)
<llODxCOll> sudo apt-get install wine
<Se7h> llODxCOll i thought of that already
<lnx_> how can i stop my fan from continually running?
<allan> hey, is the fonts folder in your home folder by default, or do you have to create it?
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn: you have universe enabled?
<mark_> lnx_, unplug it :D
<Se7h> but i dont think it will be a good ideaa for my data
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: i dont know?
<Se7h> lol
<LinuxJones> Belboz99: sorry I messed your comment earlier >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=printing&titlesearch=Titles
<mark_> it's safe to do even when your computer is turned on
<mark_> i do it all the time
<lnx_> mark_: it's a laptop
<mark_> ah
<mark_> that's a bit more difficult then
<Arafangi1n> theD3viL: Until recently, being able to run on anything from the m68k
<Arafangi1n>  theD3viL Recently...  afaik, the m68k has been... diplomatically retired.
<lnx_> mark_: is there a configuration setting i can change?
<Rent-2-Pwn> if its a laptop it could easily overheat if you unplug its fan
<mark_> I wouldn't know, sorry :(
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn: are you familiar with apt-get + sources.list, or do you use synaptic?
<Rent-2-Pwn> i use synaptic but i can learn
<allan> hey, is the fonts folder in your home folder by default, or do you have to create it?
<Rent-2-Pwn> ive tried running  apt-get install wine and get an error
<Se7h> any help would be great
<lampshade> Out of curiosity, how come firefox 1.5  isn't in the repositories?  Did something happen license wise or something?
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html and follow the first step in particular.
<dabaR> lampshade: it was released after breezy.
<dabaR> lampshade: only apps released before a ubuntu release make it into the repo for that release
<lampshade> ahh
<wastrel> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sethk> hey, all, my package manager is unhappy.  it says   "stat (2 No such file or directory) for a bunch of things, such as "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists"
<lnx_> anyone know the configuration file to turn the fan off?
<sethk> there are six of those
<lampshade> is there a way to turn down the sensitivity of my touchpad?  It keeps interupting my typing since it thinks I'm touching it.
<Se7h> lampshade or just turn into dapper ;)
<dabaR> sethk: you have been here long enough to know to post that to pastebin... post the error, and sources.list
<christian> how to Disable ip6 in Ubuntu
<dabaR> christian: on what level?
<sethk> dabaR, never mind, I fixed it
<dabaR> well good work
<sethk> dabaR, the post wouldn't have helped you.  all the lines were of exactly the same format.
<christian> for web browinsing
<christian> its slow for me
<mark_> hmm, I can't see the fglrx info packages on synaptic
<mark_> meh. I'm going to try reconfigure the X.org conf
<mark_> brb
<dabaR> christian: firefox? url: about:config change it there
<ArthurB> Hi, I can't have the network working and I don't really know where the problem lies
<theshibboleth> some program is using port 1171, and I don't know what it is.
<jjjjjjj> i added spanish like this....  is that all there is to it?     sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-es
<christian> already did....bout 10% faster
<bimberi> !ipv6disable
<ubotu> I guess ipv6disable is http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2005-May/013585.html
<ArthurB> dmesg tells me eth0 is tied to the e100 driver which is loaded, but launching dhclient yields a bunch of "network is down" errors
<ArthurB> ( yes the cable is plugged -in )
<dabaR> ArthurB: be very specific, and someone may know what you should do.
<biovore> ArthurB: try dhcpcd -i eth0
<christian> /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<ArthurB> just got dhclient
<dabaR> jjjjjjj: I am sure they will know much more about this in the spanish channel, and their web site
<christian> where is this file to edit?
<mark_> what's the command for fglrx
<mark_> config
<theshibboleth> What's a good program for blocking ports?
<mark_> fglrxconfig
<mark_> :\
<ArthurB> but it sends some dhcpdiscover and then says network is down
<wastrel> fglrxconfig
<mark_> what be that command
<sethk> What's the apt-get or dpkg syntax to look for a file name?  Not a package name, a file name?
<mark_> thanks wastrel
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: i did what that site said and i still dont see it
<lnx_> any ideas for stopping the fan from running all the time?
<tony__> Good evening guys...
<slvmchn> what's the ubuntu equivalent of "ipconfig /all"
<slvmchn> so i can see what port i'm on?
<shikamaru85> can anyone tell me how to install my asus WL-167G usb dongle on my just installed ubuntu system?
<sethk> ArthurB, I would run a package sniffer and see what's going on on the network.  it's about the only way to figure out the difficult problems.
<ArthurB> ifconfig -a
<amphi> slvmchn: ifconfig -a perhaps
<slvmchn> my roommate needs to set up his firewall so i can play enemy territory
<wastrel> ifconfig maybe
<ArthurB> the network is fine, this machine iss on the same network
<sethk> slvmchn, ifconfig
<ArthurB> it's a new machine I'm trying to set up
<bimberi> christian: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases  - it did say that, or do you not have that?
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn: open a terminal. run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and post the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sethk> slvmchn, ifconfig -a will give more info, but you probably don't need the -a; you certainly don't need it just to get your ip address
<dimasta> hello!
<ArthurB> so no, the nework is "not" down
<soundray> lnx_, laptop?
<mark_> here, see when configuring two monitors in fglrxconfig. is it better to use the "big desktop" option or the "dual head" option
<christian> where to find it ?
<lnx_> soundray: yes
<slvmchn> is that all i need to get it set up for me?
<slvmchn> i just give him my ip?
<slvmchn> i can't connect to any games online atm, that's all i need to fix
<soundray> lnx_, do you have any entries in /proc/acpi/fan/ ?
<sethk> ArthurB, you need to find out whether you are getting dhcp answers that are somehow "wrong", or not getting answers at all.  that's why I suggest the package trace.
<tony__> How do I get my Video resolution off of 640x480?
<ArthurB> hum, receive_packet also fails
<bimberi> christian: open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases"
<dabaR> tony__: you fixres.
<lnx_> soundray: no, the directory is empty
<jjjjjjj> thx dabaR... i'll pass that along.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell tony__ about fixres
<shikamaru85> can anyone tell me what i need to intall / do for my asus WL_167G usb wireless network adapter to be recognized?
<christian> nice...thanx
<garnett>  hi i have installer ubuntu on an extern usb hard drive, but my laptop cant boot on usb devices and dont have internal hard disk, someone knows a bootable cd that permit to boot on the usb device?
<bimberi> christian: yw :)
<soundray> lnx_, then your fans are controlled by the BIOS. If you're lucky, there's a linux program to control it, anyway... What make laptop?
<ArthurB> I'm not receiving any answers at all
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: do you know what chipset u have, lsusb -vvv
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: its pasted
<i3dmaster> got problem mounting/smbclient to win2k3 smbfs. anyone can help
<mark_> hmm, should I enable AGP locked option in fglrxconfig?
<mark_> or should I set it as 'no@
<mark_> "no"
<lnx_> soundray: it's old but good, gateway solo 5300
<nine5102> anyone care to help me install ubuntu on vmware workstation?
<lnx_> soundray: do you know of any programs that can control the bios?
<jaypee_> how do i get rid of menu item that has root permissions on it
<christian> edited file for ip6
<mark_> hmm, should I enable AGP locked option in fglrxconfig?
<soundray> lnx_, hold on...
<christian> gonna reboot with results...
<shikamaru85> robotgeek: the code is 0b05:1706
<mark_> hmm, should I enable AGP locked option in fglrxconfig?
<wastrel> l8r
<mark_> ubotu, AGP locked
<ubotu> mark_: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: moment
<shikamaru85> robotgeek: tks so much
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and make the file look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8922. then save it and close. then run "sudo aptitude update" did you reload your package list after changing the repository list? run sudo apt-get update first of all
<mark_> k, restartin x'
<mark_> :D
<unperson> I'm having an odd problem with my flash card.  I was able to read and write to it fine over the weekend, then when I plugged it in this morning it said I didn't have permission to write to the flash card.  AFAIK I have not changed any relivant configuration.
<unperson> I seem to have write permission to the mount point, but when I looked at /etc/mtab and it said the card was mounted read-only.
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: replace that whole sources.list with the paste thing you gave?
<unperson> So, I did sudo umount and sudo mount -w (to mount read-write), and I got this message, "mount: block device /dev/sdc1 is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given".  Why is this happening/what do I do now?
<ryanakca> how do you stop KDE to go to plain shell, without X running? like plain terminal
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<soundray> lnx_, sorry, I don't think there's a way to control the fan on your laptop. There is a program for certain Toshiba laptops, but none for Gateway apparently.
<sethk> ryanakca, you mean permanently, or just for a particular run?
<ryanakca> just for a particular run
<lnx_> soundray: is there a way to change the temperature it gets activated on or anything of that nature?
<dabaR> yes.
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn:
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: the rt2570 driver should work too, i guess
<ryanakca> sethk: its for while I run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<moonunit> _jason, are you there?
<ryanakca> sethk: so, just for a particular run
<Belboz99> Hey, Windows won't accept my Linux printer drivers, any ideas?
<sethk> ryanakca, you can probably just do init 1
<soundray> lnx_, possibly in the bios setup. Do you still have Windows on that machine?
<ryanakca> init 1???
<sethk> ryanakca, that puts you in single user mode also, but that's a good thing for a dist upgrade
<lnx_> soundray: no, I only have ubunu
<lnx_> ubuntu*
<ArthurB> ok, that's fun... I booted a gentoo livecd and the network is working... well at least it means the network card isn't ooo
<ryanakca> sethk: how do you get to init 1?
<biovore> oO
<mlins> Ok..I tried the forums with no luck.  I get this error message when trying to load ANY program via the console(just to see what's going on..can't load from the menu either) Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mlins> Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached
<mlins> : cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mlins>   I only get this every once in a while, I have to restart X to fix it.  What's going on?
<robotgeek> mlins, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<christian> is there a way to update firefox to 1.5 through apt-get?
<mlins> sorry for the paste
<dabaR> mlins: what do you do to get it?
<soundray> lnx_, could it be that the fan is always on by design?
<moonunit> can someone hook me up with the ubotu message about restricted file formats, i need the win32 codecs
<dabaR> oh
<spikebike> actually I'd like to update to firefox-1.5 32 bit (on an amd64)
<mlins> nothing...it happens after I have had my desktop running for about 2 days
<lnx_> soundray: no because when i had hoary on and when it used to have windows it, the fan only came on when it was needed
<dabaR> mlins: do yuo run gui programs with sudo?
<soundray> !tell moonunit about restricted
<bimberi> ubotu tell moonunit about restricted
<mlins> it seems to happen when I have a lot of windows open
<moonunit> thank you.
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: when running apt-get update i get this error "http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/drivers/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found" should i just remove that repository?
<mlins> but doesn't help when I close them
<christian> is there a way to update?
<christian> firefox?
<dabaR> yes Rent-2-Pwn
<mlins> I have not tried to run GUI programs with sudo
<rewt_> whats the command to kill gdesklets
<bimberi> christian: not through apt, but there is ...
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<soundray> lnx_, then there is hope yet...
<shikamaru85> robotgeek: i've been there and my dongle isn't on the supported cards list http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Hardware
<christian> how?
<lnx_> soundray: i hope so
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Asus&zoek=brandname
<bimberi> christian: the link posted by ubotu above
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: ok should i see wine now or am i not done?
<soundray> lnx_, try 'dmesg | grep -i acpi' and see if it tries to load ACPI and fails.
<Belboz99> Hey, should I enable WINS Support in smb.conf?  I'm trying to connect a Linux printer to a Windows machine
<fuubu> >>>>>>>buy pixel puer 1cent<<<<<<
<fuubu> http://www.100dollarhomepage.er1.be
<fuubu> >>>Own a piece of internet history<<<
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn: did you sudo aptitude update?
<dabaR> woo
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: yes
<soundray> lnx_, you can put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you'd like me to have a look at it.
<dabaR>  >>>>>>>buy pixel puer 1cent<<<<<<
<dabaR> I want that
<mark_> got my dual heads working, kinda. but I want 'big desktop' so I can drag and drop things into the other monitor etc. but one screen stays grey and wont let me drag anything into it :\
<mark_> can someone help me
<mark_> :o
<lnx_> soundray: what should i put the output of?
<dabaR> >>>>>>>buy pixel puer 1cent<<<<<<
<dabaR> sorry
<shikamaru85> robotgeek: seems to say otherwise :P
<nitin> hey guys im trying to install a new DSDT but the instructions are really vague can anyone help me through it
<soundray> lnx_, ^^ try 'dmesg | grep -i acpi' and see if it tries to load ACPI and fails.
<bimberi> dabaR: you have a spamming career beckoning :P
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: asus card, right?
<IdleOne> !xfce
<ubotu> I guess xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<rewt_> whats the command to kill gdesklets
<shikamaru85> robotgeek: yup, a WL-167G usb
<pianoboy3333> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755089
<IdleOne> !fluxbox
<pianoboy3333> Help me out here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755089
<ubotu> fluxbox is probably a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<lekvar> Is anyone here familliar with the pcmcia ethernet card recognition problem?  It's definitely crimping my install attempt to not be able to activate the network...
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: it says on that page, with the exact device parameters?
<TiG4> For some reason my audio has sounded strange. It peaks really early but when my speakers are turned down. Like the OS Volume is WAY TOO LOUD but the speakers are just fine.
<dabaR> Rent-2-Pwn: so, is it installed?
<warty_> hola
<anna> hello
<TiG4> For some reason my audio has sounded strange. It peaks really early but when my speakers are turned down. Like the OS Volume is WAY TOO LOUD but the speakers are just fine. Any ideas anyone?
<CHINATAHOM> HOLA
<lnx_> soundray: here's a URL to the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9009
<argentina> 7vtyvt6vt
<dabaR> HOLA BACK
<argentina> hola
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: under synaptic i still only see "wine-doc"
<anna> hola soy de mexico
<Rent-2-Pwn> so i dont know
<shikamaru85> robotgeek: yup
<dabaR> all 3?
<warty_> hola alguin de veracruz
<argentina> hola cinatom
<warty__> hi
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: then it should work :)
<anna> alguien quiere hablar conmigo
<dabaR> warty live?
<bogoff> After installing this 'w32codec' pack/thing, I still can't play WMV files in 'Totem' or 'Helix'? When I do run Totem and luanch the file, it skips right from the beginning of the vidoe to the last minute and plays some sounds - Helix says it can't play the file format.
<CHINATAHOM> JAJAJJA ARGENTINA
<warty_> no nadie
<CHINATAHOM> KE ONDA
<argentina> soy lesvia na y tu
<CHINATAHOM> JAJAJAJ
<argentina> jajajajjajaja
<warty__> sammy
<Pygi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<anna> jajaja que perversa eres
<shikamaru85> robotgeek: tks i'll try it out....tks again!
<anna> somos
<Pygi> !ops
<jmpb> anna
<warty_> no manches
<CHINATAHOM> JAJAJA
<warty_> ???
<anna> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<argentina> jajaj
<jmpb> anna
<CHINATAHOM> ANNA YA CONOSES A LA ARGENTINA
<argentina>  en serio
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.66.19.170]  by nalioth
* warty_ was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<Pygi> thanks nalioth
<argentina>  no me cres
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.92.150.6]  by nalioth
* argentina was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<anna> de heccho argentina y chinatahom tambien son
<anna> de hecho somos un trio
<bogoff> Anyone assist me at all?
<jmpb> anna
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.77.111.188]  by nalioth
<Pygi> nalioth, anna as well...CHINATAHOM as well...
<TiG4> !audio
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TiG4
<lnx_> soundray: that help at all?
<warty__> hi everybody I`m new at this.
<TiG4> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<soundray> lnx_, did you go from hoary to breezy via update or reinstall?
<jmpb> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.52.180.65]  by nalioth
<lnx_> soundray: reinstall
<CHINATAHOM> HOLA
<Pygi> nalioth: again :-/
<jmpb> que hases aparte de estar aqui
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.92.245.189]  by nalioth
* jmpb was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (CHINATAHOM)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.92.245.125]  by nalioth
* CHINATAHOM was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<elkbuntu> faaaaaaaar out
<nalioth> lovely
<Pygi> huh, congrats nalioth
<lucaas> beagle is nice, but it feels like it only indexes my home, is it so?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.66.*]  by nalioth
<lampshade> Can anyone recommend a program for displaying images and sorting, etc?  Looking for a program like Picasa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.52.*]  by nalioth
<dabaR> pah
<lucaas> lampshade, maybe f-spot?
<soundray> lnx_, I would have suggested going back to a hoary kernel, but I don't know if that will wreak havoc.
<nitin> crap, i think i accidently deleted initramfs.conf in /etc/mkinitramfs/ - what package do i need to reinstall
<lnx_> soundray: i would imagine that it would
<lnx_> soundray: i can't believe there's not a setting that can be changed
<soundray> lampshade, there was a review in LWN: lwn.net/Articles/131394/
<TiG4> How would I go about UPGRADING from Breezy to Dapper without a clean install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.92.*]  by nalioth
<lucaas> aha, found what i was looking for already :>
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.77.*]  by nalioth
<christian> how can i optomize ubuntu for my 333mhx k6 machine?
<soundray> lnx_, there may well be.
<christian> i alrady disabled start-up servies
<TiG4> How would I go about UPGRADING from Breezy to Dapper without a clean install?How would I go about UPGRADING from Breezy to Dapper without a clean install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.92.245.125 *!*@200.52.180.65 *!*@200.52.180.65 *!*@200.77.111.188]  by nalioth
<soundray> lnx_, I suspect if fan control broke when you went from hoary to breezy, the kernel is at fault.
<TiG4> Sorry for double post
<robotgeek> TiG4: why do you want to do that? are you sure you want to do that?
<TiG4> Yes
<bimberi> robotgeek: lol lol
<Kyral> TiG4: sudo sed s/breezy/dapper /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list
<shikamaru85> quick question...when i try su and enter the supposed pass...it never accepts..any ideas?
<Kyral> I think
<Kyral> ubotu tell shikamaru85 about root
<hd420> whenever I enable apache modules and restart it, it dies with SIGTERM
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@200.92.245.189 *!*@200.92.150.6 *!*@200.66.19.170]  by nalioth
<Kyral> Any sed gurus wanna check my command
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> Kyral: you need a correct sudo, the sed needs quotes i think
<lnx_> is there a way to add a file to /proc/acpi/fan that would control the fan?
<aaron_> hey all!
<christian> what can i do to tweak ubuntu for this 333mhx machine?
<soundray> lnx_, no, not if all indications are that ACPI is completely broken, like in your case.
<aaron_> mind a quick "pop in" question?
<tatters> whats a good file sharing program for ubuntu?
<mark_> got my two monitors working
<christian> aaron ask plz
<nitin> crap, i think i accidently deleted initramfs.conf in /etc/mkinitramfs/ - what package do i need to reinstall
<mark_> problem is now though, I want to have it so that they have a resoloutoin similar to what 2034/758 was with only one monitor
<soundray> lnx_, what's your uptime at present?
<mark_> can someone help me
<aaron_> if a Live CD doesn't pick up my network card is it sage to assume the full install won
<aaron_> t either?
<pianoboy3333> Who here uses dapper and it is working fine for them (as in OpenOffice, printing and the internet works)?
<lnx_> soundray: how do i check?
<christian> yea
<soundray> lnx_, 'uptime'
<mark_> the main reason I want to do this is so the refresh rate isn't so low that it stings my eyes
<Kyral> pianoboy3333: me
<christian> yea aaron
<Kyral> then again my system, by all accounts, should be horribly broken
<robotgeek> pianoboy3333: me too
<pianoboy3333> Anyone else?
<Kyral> what with all the mix of breezy, Sid, Dapper, and custom compiled packs
<aaron_> dang!
<christian> how do i tweak ubuntu for ym older machine
<aaron_> looks like I need to shaop for anew wireless adapter then
<Kyral> !lowmem
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kyral
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> bah
<christian> cuz i dunt wanna go back to win98
<adam_> Hi, im new to ubuntu or any linux. does anyone have any tips
<Kyral> christian: use a low mem WM (Like Fluxbox
<Kyral> adam_: on?
<adam_> generl stuff
<Kyral> ....
<bimberi> TiG4, Kyral: sed s/breezy/dapper/ /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<adam_> general
<Kyral> welcome mister vague...
<lnx_> soundray:  18:41:34 up 10:41,  2 users,  load average: 0.17, 0.18, 0.29
<soundray> adam_, cli is a good place to start. Listen to ubotu:
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> well, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<SimonW> hi all - does Ubuntu have a GUI equivalent of 'top' anywhere?
<Kyral> !terminal
<TiG4> bimberi, yeah got it thanks :)
<soundray> !tell adam_ about cli
<adam_> what is cli
<bimberi> TiG4: np :)
<Kyral> Command Line Interfacew
<TiG4> bimberi, is dapper really that unstable?
<Kyral> Aka, the Terminal
<adam_> oj
<TiG4> Flight 4?
<adam_> ok
<ompaul> bimberi, can u point out the downside when your talking about dapper
<Kyral> the kernel breaking on me
<biovore> SimonW: try apt-get install gtop
<Kyral> lol
<SimonW> ta biovore
<sovin> question: I've been researching the effects of the two delete commands, rm and shred. In both it says in the --help, that the files are still recoverable or have a chance for recovery.  Does that mean that diskspace is still being consumed?
<TiG4> Kyral, is Dapper really that unstable?
<Kyral> almost every reboot right now I have to drop to recovery and do apt-get install --reinstall linux-image
<ompaul> TiG4, it could die in 10 seconds or be cool through to release but my guess is somewhere inbetween which can be problem
<Kyral> TiG4: the problem also exists in Sid
<tatters> im lokking for something like limewire / bearshare / winmx type file sharing client for breezy
<TiG4> Kyral, Sid?
<biovore> sovin: No.. a remove operation on linux just marks the file blocks as free
<Kyral> TiG4: I have heard it is fixed for the 386 and 686 kernels
<tatters> but not bittorrent
<Kyral> TiG4: Debian Sid
<adam_> Does anyone know if 3ds max works on ubuntu
<soundray> lnx_, it may be worth rebooting and checking dmesg | grep -i acpi again to see the messages from the early boot phase.
<sovin> biovore: so it is 'waiting' to be overwritten?
<TiG4> Kyral, Ah, does Dapper F4 have new Gnome?
<biovore> yup
<AUCI> Hello ppl, I just installed ubunto for the first time and im in love
<sovin> biovore: and not actually.. say.. 'cleaned?'
<Kyral> TiG4: I dunno about the LiveCD
<biovore> nope not cleaned
<lnx_> soundray: that will have to wait, i can't break from the work i'm doing
<soundray> lnx_, you may also get them immediately with 'grep -i acpi /var/log/syslog'. Feel free to post to pastebin again.
<djmaster13> hi
<biovore> so you can recover loast inodes if needed
<AUCI> But how do i install Nvidia drivers?
<pianoboy3333> I need printer help here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755089
<Kyral> but my GNOME Version (This thing is Dist-Upgraded from Breezy the day the Dapper repos opened) is like 2.13.99
<lnx_> soundray: i guess thx anyway
<Rent-2-Pwn> dabar: you there
<sovin> biovore: hm, so shred is useful then?
<djmaster13> re termitor
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Ok, I have a Q. Dapper Drake F4 installs from a LiveCD - will I have an install option from both the Install CD and Live CD, or just one?
<soundray> lnx_, you may also get them immediately with 'grep -i acpi /var/log/syslog'. Feel free to post to pastebin again.
<biovore> I guess I never used it
<sovin> biovore: ah, that explains how it works.. would you be aware if shred has an option to delete directories?
<djmaster13> termitor, tu as vue, c'est imprsionant !
<TiG4> Kyral, not LiveCD but InstallCD
<biovore> check the man page..
<Kyral> Nunquam_Fidelis: There will be an installer icon on the desktop
<sovin> kk, thanks anyways -- i did, didn't notice if there was one or not though.
<Kyral> Nunquam_Fidelis: Thanks for reminding me to write the docs...
<Bain> Is there any way to get GNOMEs file manager to work like Krusader, with the two panel style?
<biovore> shred isn't a standard unix tool
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Kyral: Of the LiveCD, Kyral?
<pianoboy3333> Nunquam_Fidelis: yes
<bmwboy456> 3ds max does NOT work on ubuntu.
<Kyral> Nunquam_Fidelis: the new install process
<tatters> does breezy have suppoted p2p client apart from bittorrent?
<AUCI> whats the difference of AI VS BSD drivers, wich one s should i download?
<Kyral> Time to break out a LiveCD and Gnome-Screenshot
<soundray> tatters, I don't know -- but do you know about apt-cache search ?
<biovore> tatters: There is azeureous
<ssstormy> is there a way to get synaptic to stop adding "/dists/" into the middle of the urls it looks up for repos?  I have a repo without "dists" anywhere in the address, but I can't use it cause of that stupid insert!
<Kyral> ssstormy: manually edit the list?
<soundray> ssstormy, it's the repo that's stupid then.
<Kyral> actually soundray is right lol
<biovore> ssstormy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ssstormy> Kyral, I do.  It adds the "dists" when it contacts it
<Kyral> Standard Debian Mirror has the dists dir
<tatters> k ill check them out p2p/ nor filesharting dont return much in apt-cache
<ssstormy> there's no word "dists" anywhere in the file either
<ArthurB> I have a weird problem with my network... it worked during the installation, it works with some various linux livecd but it doesn't work after I install breezy
<ssstormy> Kyral, well actually it does have another section that works normally, and this is technically "pool"
<Kyral> yah
<ArthurB> namely, running dhclient fails because each request is followd by a "network is down" error
<ssstormy> http://search.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/
<Kyral> I've been studying
<AUCI> Im a newb and I need help
<Kyral> chem
<soundray> tatters, 'apt-cache search peer sharing'
<Kyral> sorry mind hurts lole
<Kyral> okay back to work
<tatters> ah peer sharing
<lnx_> soundray: thanks anyway
<soundray> lnx_, aren't you going to grep your syslog?
<soundray> lnx_, like I suggested?
<tatters> azeureous dont a show up my package list :(
<AUCI> is it safe to use FLUXBOX ON ubuntu?
<Rent-2-Pwn> azureas
<lnx_> i can't right now, i've got to finish other work
<Rent-2-Pwn> something like that
<bimberi> !azureus
<lnx_> soundray: thank you though, i appreciate it
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<soundray> lnx_, you don't need to reboot for that.
<lnx_> oh-- how do i do it?
<soundray> Quoting myself: lnx_, you may also get them immediately with 'grep -i acpi /var/log/syslog'. Feel free to post to pastebin again.
<sethk> lnx_, how do you reboot?  :)
<tatters> hmm peer sharing gives rough;y same results as p2p in sudo-cache search peer sharing
<tatters> sudo apt-cache search peer sharing
<soundray> tatters, don't overuse sudo.
<yheve1> has anyone here had any experience with samsung-scx4216f sane external backend?
<Cainus> hey...anyone know how to change the smb workgroup?
<corona1> i think it's in the network config
<soundray> Cainus, I don't know, but I'd look in /etc/samba/smb.conf first.
<Cainus> yeah...that's prob fastest...thanks
<corona1> anyone here use obsidian+ ?
<lnx_> soundray: here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9012
<tatters> /etc/samba/smb.conf workgroup name is default home
<pianoboy3333> I need printer help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755089
<tatters> change it to what u want
<soundray> lnx_, is that with a 2.6.12 kernel?
<soundray> lnx_, 'uname -a' to check.
<lnx_> soundray: Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<adam_> how do you start the command to open programs on the desktop with terminal
<bmwboy456> piano: have you setup your network?
<yheve1> Are there any sane gurus in freenode irc anyway?
<[olli] > hmm, why is that usb 2.0 so buggy in breezy?
<biovore> maybe
<Arafangi1n> yheve1: There are a large number of savants.
<biovore> but thats up for debate
<yheve1> #sane is always empty...
<Arafangi1n> yheve1: But no _sane_ gurus.
<yheve1> :)
<biovore> lol
<soundray> nalioth, lnx_ has trouble with ACPI and breezy, where hoary worked fine. Can he go back to a hoary kernel without wrecking his system?
<biovore> soundray: not easy
<yheve1> but any of you 'maybe' guys know something about sane?
<soundray> lnx_, sorry, I was guessing your gender.
* biovore uses sane fro scanning
<Kr4t05> Does anyone have recommendations for setting up a webserver in Ubuntu?
* bmwboy456 is confused
<Kr4t05> I know samba is good, but is there anything else?
<tatters> its strange coming from XP where I could run as root to make system wide changes,and then drop back to my  user account for everday stuff
<soundray> biovore, I thought so... hotplug and everything will suffer, right?
<biovore> Kr4t05: apt-get install libapache2
<bmwboy456> kr4: use apache
<lnx_> soundray: np you got it right :)
<biovore> soundray: maybe
<Kr4t05> biovore, ok
<nalioth> soundray: only if they put hoary around it
<yheve1> I'm trying to manage an external backend which is really made the wrong way, so it seems
<soundray> lnx_, 98% chance here I reckon :)
<biovore> soundray: find the config file for a hoary kernel and try compiling a custom kernel
<tatters> sudo is short for sudonym or super user do?
<nalioth> lnx_: i suggest you visit malone and file a bug about your problem (or search for it there)
<nalioth> tatters: superuser do
<biovore> soundray: selinux extentions sometimes much stuff up
<soundray> lnx_, is compiling a custom kernel an option for you?
* biovore did that
<Kr4t05> biovore: E: Couldn't find package libapache2
* bmwboy456 did biovores mom
<soundray> biovore, even acpi?
<Arafangi1n> trappist: Hello?  Just letting you know that the -S option on tar doesn't work very well.
<tatters> thnx
* biovore had to custom hack a kernel for my sata raid card
<Arafangi1n> trappist: Just going to transfer the full thing onto removable media
<yheve1> well, since I assume the problem is that the backend is made for a 2.4 kernel, I would like to try to install a 2.4 kernel
<yheve1> Can I do it without compiling it myself?
<sethk> Arafangi1n, you mean it doesn't really gain any space?
<twitch> how can i send raw ftp commands with gftp?
* bmwboy456 did biovores mom up the butt
<Cainus> do I need to restart samba after a change to smb.conf? if so, how?  thanks... I know I'ma  bit off-topic now ;)
* bmwboy456 without a condom
<biovore> Kr4t05: apache2 try that
<lnx_> soundray: i have no idea how to do that
<bimberi> Cainus: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<Rent-2-Pwn> when trying to install wine, i added the repository but "wine" doesnt show up, only "wine-doc"
<tatters> no need to restart samba after changes to .conf
<biovore> (note try apt-cache search <package>
<twitch> how can i send raw ftp commands with gftp?
<lnx_> soundray: and would be nervous about losing everything
<Arafangi1n> sethk: Well, qemu is unable to read it, so osmething changes. Also, the used diskspace and 'ls' reported disc space is different.
<bmwboy456> BUTTSECKS
<bmwboy456> BUTTSECKS
<bmwboy456> BUTTSECKS
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<navarone> !ops
<hou5ton> I've tried this a couple of times with same results ... when putting the sticky notes and the mini-command line in the panel bar, upon subsequent restarts it will tell me they are buggy and causing a conflict, and asks if I want to delete them.  Anyone know anything about that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<navarone> ty
<Cainus> bimberi: thanks!
<twitch> how can i send raw ftp commands with gftp?
<tatters> just give it a few for the changes to propogate through your network
<bimberi> Cainus: np :)
<relak> anyone can advice a good notebook? :P (no need good graphics card)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-102-127-74.ks.ok.cox.net]  by nalioth
<benplaut> thanks nalioth
<twitch> how can i send raw ftp commands with gftp?
<nalioth> guess today's the day
<Arafangi1n> relak: I really like my v6v, but it is arguably a high-end laptop with a really good graphics card.
<soundray> lnx_, it's a bit involved, but not really dangerous. ubotu knows more
<Arafangi1n> relak: (Asus)
<yheve1> are there pre-built packages for a 2.4 kernel?
<soundray> !tell lnx_ about kernelcompile
<Rent-2-Pwn> when trying to install wine, i added the repository but "wine" doesnt show up, only "wine-doc"
<twitch> how can i send raw ftp commands with gftp?
<yheve1> Rent-2-Pwn: what repository?
<relak> Arafangi1n, hehe, well just want to program a bit... my limit is like 800 euro
<nalioth> twitch: don't repeat please
<Rent-2-Pwn> yheve1: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Arafangi1n> relak: Dell laptops are extremely good value, and the warranty is amazing, but I'm not too sure what the linux compatibility is like.
<twitch> how do i?
<relak> Arafangi1n, i like IBM (but they are so expensive)
<biovore> Arafangi1n: I gotten most of the to work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell twitch about repeat
<biovore> acpi is sometimes funky
<Arafangi1n> biovore: Would you recommend dell in the value department?
<navarone> Does Toshiba still make laptops?
<thepenguin> hey, im newer to linux and i have a question
<biovore> Arafangi1n: its been a bit..
<biovore> inspirons are supose to work
<yheve1> Rent-2-Pwn: Did you "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Yes.  I would classify them a safe and reliable choice, but you won't get anything impressive these days.
<yheve1> sorry for the silly question...
<tatters> thepengiun if your new to linux and have A question your doing well :P
<thepenguin> Where do you type in the command to install something like a graphics driver
<Rent-2-Pwn> yheve1: yes
<tatters> I have many questions
<Arafangi1n> Hmm, 10G is going to take a while to transfer at 810KB/s
<yheve1> and can you see "wine" in aptitude?
<nalioth> tatters: use synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<navarone> Arafangi1n, was just curious...not in the market atm...<pulls empty pockets out>
<bimberi> thepenguin: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tatters> I do
<thepenguin> does anyone know
<Rent-2-Pwn> how do i check to see if wine is in aptitude?
<Auci> ?
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Nor am I, but for some obscure reason, just because I use linux and do programming, people are *always* asking me for laptop advise.
<yheve1> just open a terminal and write: "sudo aptitude"
<nalioth> Rent-2-Pwn: anything in the repos is gonna be availble via aptitude
<tatters> lol, i have no idea of anyother wya
<_keroppi_> Can I install ubuntu on the same partition as an existing debian installation, without formatting it? (It's 54 gigs on a 60 gig laptop drive, which is the / and /home partition, don't want to format it)
<biovore> thepenguin: try CLI
<thepenguin> it said no suck file or directory
<yheve1> then press / and write "wine"
<thepenguin> suck*
<tatters> lol@suck
<thepenguin> such*
<tatters> ah
<thepenguin> I need to learn to type first..
<_keroppi_> It's pretty bad when you have no suck file
<propietario> HEY
<thepenguin> Where is CLI?
<Rent-2-Pwn> no wine is not in sptitude
<soundray> _keroppi_, that would get you in a mess. You could resize the partitions and make space for new ones for a parallel/dual boot install.
<_keroppi_> I've got a suck file, win32.dll, sucks hard
<navarone> Arafangi1n, I find most professional be they techy or mechanical  often are using lower end equipment or driving older cars...lol...go figure
<Rent-2-Pwn> aptitude*
<soundray> !tell thepenguin about cli
<yheve1> you can press "n" continuously to see all the matching packages for "wine"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Rent-2-Pwn about wine
<_keroppi_> soundray: Could I get in with a live cd, and move all critical directories over to *-bak?
<lampshade> anyone else notice that their Intel Centrino machines seem to run on the louder setting of fan for longer?  My machine seems noisier
<Arafangi1n> navarone: For a very good reason.  Professionals imho tend to be very efficient.
<lnx_> soundray: so if i rebuild the kernal, i won't lose anything?
<propietario> FGHGFHGFHF
<nalioth> Rent-2-Pwn: perhaps you need to enable universe and multiverse repos
<propietario> GFHGFHFGH
<_keroppi_> soundray: Basically, does ubuntu let you install without formatting, provided I clear the path for it?
<propietario> FHGFHFGH
<catchphrase> has anyone tried dapper drake, flight four?
<Arafangi1n> navarone: They simply don't get what they don't need for the task.
<thepenguin> Ok, i know what CLI is now
<interneti> is dapper stable enough to upgrade to?
<christian> icewm is still sllow for my pc..what now>
<thepenguin> but ive tried that
<navarone> Arafangi1n, and probably solve their own probs...therefore have inexpensive but relaiable equipment etc
<biovore> thepenguin: what you tring to install?
<nalioth> propietario: vaya de el #ubuntu-es por favor
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Though, I got my v6v, because I needed a portable laptop I could take to Games Programming lectures.
<mark_> see my task bar
<soundray> _keroppi_, it's not a well-tested or recommended procedure, but it may just be possible.
<thepenguin> biovore: a nvidia graphics driver
<mark_> allt he buttons and apps have disapeared from it
<ubuntu> hey
<mark_> it's just a wastepaper basket icon
<catchphrase> interneti, not sure, downloading it via BT right now.. hope to find out soon on a spare comp :] 
<mark_> how do i get my icons back etc
<mark_> :\
<biovore> thepenguin: in theory it should be "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Arafangi1n> navarone: It is my impresison that most first-time laptop buyers like to get the best and greatest, then after they go through a few laptops, start getting economical choices.
<navarone> Arafangi1n,  id v6v a Sony...like vaio?
<biovore> google ubuntu and nvidia.. I am sure there is a howto
<Arafangi1n> navarone: It's Asus
<soundray> lnx_, not normally, no. You can even go back to the stock kernel you are running now.
<thepenguin> biovore: it said to type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run"
<tonyyarusso> Any good tools for monitoring a web page for changes?  (No RSS feed available, page is .php, btw)
<interneti> catchphrase I was just going to apt-get dist-upgrade
<navarone> Arafangi1n, you in uk or europe?
<christian> is the a apt-get for java
<lnx_> soundray: i'll try that, thx
<AJ_Riddle> Hello
<thepenguin> biovore: i tried it with sudo
<mark_> can someone tell me how to get the 'workspaces' icon and the icons/bars for applications back on my taskbar?
<tonyyarusso> mark_, You need your trash back in the panel?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell christian about java
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Practically the only things that don't work on ubuntu (by default) are the SD Ram card drive (builtin), and the FN+F8 (Change screen - have to do it manually via aticonfig)
<catchphrase> interneti, the box i had bb5.10 on was formatted a few times. threw XP on there to test out some hardware issue. going back to ubuntu.
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Australia
<mark_> tonyyarusso, no everything else
<mark_> trash is the ONLY On there
<tatters> synchconise with windows
<thepenguin> and it said same after i put in password
<mark_> one*
<biovore> thepenguin: there are 2 ways..  the nvidia method won't work unless you custom compile your kernel.. there is a package that dose this on ubuntu
<Auci> Im getting crazy, how do I install Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu?
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Haven't tested the bluetooth, burner, firewire, or infra
<AJ_Riddle> I just installed ubuntu, and I want to update firefox to version 1.5.x, how do I do this?
<tonyyarusso> mark_, Ah.  'k, still:  Right-click, Add to panel, then just select what you want.
<interneti> catchphrase have fun with that
<bimberi> ubotu tell thepenguin about nvidia
<Arafangi1n> navarone: I purchased it for the graphics card.
<soundray> lnx_, another thing you could try is download the Flight 4 ("beta") live CD of dapper, the next Ubuntu release, to see if that works better with your laptop.
<navarone> Arafangi1n, ahh I see...in canada here...don't see many Asus laptops here
<christian> tahnx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AJ_Riddle about firefox15
<catchphrase> Auci: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<thepenguin> how can i install the driver
<interneti> I have this thing where I compile even when it's not necessary
<yheve1> Rent-2-Pwn:  well?
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Nor here.
<soundray> lnx_, if it does, you could consider an early upgrade.
<Arafangi1n> navarone: It's fast becomming a dell/apple market
<soundray> !tell lnx_ about dapper
<tatters> AJ riddle auto-matix o0(controversial)
<navarone> Arafangi1n, I have asus graphic card in my box...nvidia g3
<Rent-2-Pwn> i went to add the repository again, and i clicked to this, and now i cant see where i add it and i cant close synaptic
<Arafangi1n> navarone: I used to have an apple, but at $1300 for a repair job (new&better  laptop $1600), I wasn't too impressed and got asus instead.
<pianoboy3333> I need printer help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755089
<navarone> Arafangi1n, I ususally see HP and IBM lappys
<yheve1> wow... what do you mean, you can't close synaptic?
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Those are also relatively popular here.
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Asus happened to have a retail point at my uni, with student discounts ;)
<lnx_> soundray: is there a way to build the dapper kernel?
<lnx_> soundray: you think dapper will support my fan?
<Arafangi1n> navarone: And I was impressed with the laptops :)
<mark_> oh god, I just deleted my panel o_O
<christian> when i type oper in terminal this apperas
<mark_> how would I 'undelete' my panel
<mark_> :|
<christian> appears
<catchphrase> dapper drake flight 4 is well seeded. nearly peaking out my cable download speed. :D
<relak> what do you need to pay for an IBM 1.3 GHz 256mb RAM wifi g/b & USB in your country?
<christian> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<christian> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Arafangi1n> mark_: How?
<shikamaru85> why is my /usr/src empty...shouldn't it have kernel info?
<pianoboy3333> mark_: if you killall gnome-panel, it should pop back up
<FunnyLookinHat> catchphrase, dapper drake isn't out yet I thought??
<mac__> how do I view .xhtml files? 'python2.4-opengl' deb packages all documentation in .xhtml.gz, and doesn't say how to view this stuff...
<Arafangi1n> mark_: How did you delete the panel?
<tatters> relak 100 used tops
<mark_> by right clicking it and deleting it
<soundray> lnx_, yes, if you're building a kernel anyway, I would suggest you go with 2.6.15. The reason I'm suggesting dapper...
<pianoboy3333> mark_: or in the terminal do 'gnome-panel'
<navarone> Arafangi1n, i really have no nedd for a laptop/notebook...but would be nice to have one...<s>
<catchphrase> FunnyLookinHat: it's sort of in beta right now. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<relak> tatters used "tops"?
<lnx_> soundray: ok, i'll go for it
<Arafangi1n> navarone: I use a laptop alot during lectures mainly.
<tatters> second user system   top= the most I would pay
<soundray> lnx_, is that it's just weird that breezy broke your ACPI. Things like that quite often get fixed between releases.
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Also, it's nice to be sorta "in" the house a bit while using the computer, rather than being holed up in a remote room.
<shikamaru85> why is my /usr/src empty...shouldn't it have kernel info?
<catchphrase> FunnyLookinHat: throwing it on a spare system that I don't care much for, just to play around with. can't hurt much.
<interneti> catchphrase do you think dapper is "ready" yet (in terms of stability)
<Eleaf> lol
<navarone> Arafangi1n, mobility has its advantages
* Arafangi1n wonders why so many people are so obsessed with getting the latest and greatest, when what exists today works well
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Yup.
<soundray> lnx_, remember biovore said it could be a selinux issue. Afaik that is a part of the kernel that is still developing fairly rapidly.
<mac__> anyone know if there is a ubuntu package with opengl man pages?  used to be in xlibmesa-gl-dev, but that package no longer exists
<catchphrase> interneti - since being announced nearly 6 months ago (september, iirc), with ETA of less than 2 months.. it can't be too far off. this release was just a few days ago.
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Laptops are fast becomming very popular.  If, however, I was doing professional work for a long time, I would much prefer a desktop, and a nice 21" screen ;)
<Rent-2-Pwn> how do i enable universe
<FunnyLookinHat> catchphrase, oh coolness, I'll definitely start testing for them
<lnx_> soundray: do you when the official release of dapper is?
<interneti> arafangin its simple its because its " the latest and greatest"
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<catchphrase> Rent-2-Pwn: in your synaptics package manager, options.
<bimberi> ubuto tell Rent-2-Pwn about universe
<lampshade> god damn multitasking is better in Linux than windows
<navarone> Arafangi1n, I am on a Athlon 1.2 ghz with numerous addons since being bought...had for four years almost now...before that was a P166 with 80mb ram and a 3gb hdd...and 56k...i am inching my way up slowly
<Arafangi1n> interneti: I suppose you'd use Debian Experimental if you were on debian.
<soundray> lampshade, glad you caught onto that fact.
<tatters> I can buy them all day long in UK at that price 1.3,,,,, I got 1.8 mhz same specs the other day for 120
<lampshade> I'm importing like massive amounts of photos right now but windows are still snapping to my click and other stuff like that
<Arafangi1n> navarone: Ha! I started with a C64, and a P1 90MHz :)
<tatters> it makes sense to buy used good in PC compnents IMHO
* bur[n] er thinks windows has better process control via "ctrl+shift+esc" usign it's task manager than ctrl+alt+f2, ps ax, and kill in linux
<soundray> lampshade, still no reason to invoke deities here... ;)
<sethk> tatters, depends on the intended use, but certainly in many cases, it can make sense
<lampshade> lolz
<tonyyarusso> Arafangi1n: Had a C64 here too.  Still works!
<Rent-2-Pwn> bimberi: i didnt get that about universe?
<tatters> if they lasted that long they will last another hundred years, ive never had any problem with used hardware only new
<tatters> hard drives and cd they another matter
<shikamaru85> anyone know where the symlink to the kernel is kept???
<bimberi> ubotu tell Rent-2-Pwn about universe
<Arafangi1n> tonyyarusso: Mine was a portable :)
<catchphrase> the p90 used to be a floppy disk based linux router. a wireless router decided to take over, though.
<sethk> tatters, I was about to say, if they don't have moving parts
<navarone> Arafangi1n, first computer my family had was a trs-80...<s> back in the day when the day was long...lol
<bimberi> Rent-2-Pwn: sorry, i can't type
<sethk> tatters, there is eventual degradation due to heat and entropy
<Arafangi1n> tonyyarusso: I still regret throwing it out :( (I was young and foolish then)
* soundray wonders if bur[n] er is a heretic and whether inquisition is in order.
<tonyyarusso> Arafangi1n: With the little four inch color screen and the keyboard that snapped onto the front as a cover?
<lnx_> if you do apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper do you lose all your settings and files?
<erik> Wait.. I have been out of it for a while.. Does dapper have an CD now?? is it semi-stable? Thanks
<Arafangi1n> tonyyarusso: Yup, the model that had a catridge slot on the top and a single  5 1/4" floppy drive.
<christian> wait till april
<shikamaru85> where's my kernel?!?
<soundray> lnx_, no, you don't, but it's irreversible unless you have a full backup.
<catchphrase> erik - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<tonyyarusso> erik: There is the fourth Alpha release, which is getting there, but unless you intend to help with the developing you should probably wait.
<lnx_> soundray: would you recommend going that way?
<tonyyarusso> Arafangi1n: Sweet, same one.
<frazmanw> what can I type to check which kernel I am currently running
<bimberi> bur[n] er: Apps -> System Tools -> System Monitor provides a similar function, but yes an OOTB keyboard shortcut would be nice
<tonyyarusso> frazmanw: 'uname -r'
<shikamaru85> shouldn't there exist a dir like linux-2.6.12***....where is it?
<erik> LOL Thanks- I have a 250 gig HD that I dont use harldy any of... Ill try it! Thanks!
<frazmanw> tonyyarusso:  Thanks
<bur[n] er> bimberi: it's not the launching of it that's a problem... if another app is hung, gnome-system-monitor takes forever to load... in windows, task manager takes precedence
<soundray> lnx_, I cannot recommend either way, since I don't know how important it is to fix the fan, how urgently you need your laptop and how good you are at tolerating and dealing with difficulties.
<sethk> shikamaru85, typically in /usr/src
<sonyxp> any1 here that i could ask for help?
<bimberi> bur[n] er: ah kk
<tatters> I still got fully working hardware thats more than ten years old I have a 200mb hard that musta cost a 1000 in its time and its still working   ive had hard drive 18 month that died
<tonyyarusso> sonyxp: Everyone.  Just ask.
<Arafangi1n> soundray: I've managed to downgrade debian sid to stable, so that's not _strictly_ true ;)
<Arafangi1n> *sigh*
* Arafangi1n is wondering HOW THE HECK he can transfer this sparse file, tar'ing it up with -S results in corruption, and scp just stalls on the sparse section.
<shikamaru85> sethk: that's the prob...it should be there but /usr/src is completly empty
<bur[n] er> bimberi: xfce4-taskmanager is faster though... but not quite as cool ;)
<sethk> shikamaru85, maybe you need to install a kernel source package?
<Arafangi1n> !tell sonyxp about ask
<sonyxp> ive seen this win4lin in ---- www.win4lin.com
<sonyxp> and
<navarone> Arafangi1n, wtheck is  sparse file?
<sethk> Arafangi1n, a sparse file will use compress down to a very small ordinary file
<sonyxp> im just gona ask what to download for my ubuntu linux
<shikamaru85> sethk: linux-386 installed from cd
<biovore> Arafangi1n: Sparse file?
<mjr> Arafangi1n, nfs? ;P
<Arafangi1n> sethk: I could try that.
<sethk> shikamaru85, the image and the source are separate packages
<Arafangi1n> mjr: No, not nfs
<lnx_> soundray: just to confirm, i won't lose any files or gdesklets, etc? i've never done a dist-upgrade
<erik> Tatters- WOW! I still use my first ever computers HD- 20 gigs. Works fine! The 80 gig I got for that PC 3 years later died last month....
<bimberi> bur[n] er: kk :)
<Arafangi1n> Oh, scp's picked it up again.
<shikamaru85> sethk: sorry, lost me there :P
<frazmanw> cedega does not work with the newest Dapper kernel 2.6.15.15 works ok with 14 though. Anyone run into this?
<tatters> yup erik
<Kr4t05> I installed apachem, how do I run it?
<Kr4t05> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<biovore> frazmanw: cedega shouldn't have anything to do with the kernel.. selinux maybe?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to enable direct rendering for an ATI video card?
<tonyyarusso> sonyxp: What are the options available?
<Arafangi1n> A sparse file is a file that contains a large amount of zero's, and also employs a filesystem optimization that results in a vastly reduced disk storage - only space that takes up is the data.
<soundray> lnx_, there is no guarantee that it won't screw up. But if you lost anything it would indeed be a screwup, and that is rare in my experience with Ubuntu.
<bur[n] er> Kr4t05: it runs on install... http://localhost
<sethk> shikamaru85, if you want the kernel source, it is in a separate package.  when you install the kernel binary, that's what you get.  the kernel binary package if referred to as the kernel image at times
<Arafangi1n> sethk: I'll compress it if the transfer dies again.
<sethk> Arafangi1n, k
<synd_> How do I install the latest Firefox?
<lnx_> soundray: it sounds like a weekend adventure
<bur[n] er> !firefox
<_jason> ubotu: tell synd_ about firefox1.5
<soundray> lnx_, I upgraded hoary to breezy months before the release, and never had a regret.
<tonyyarusso> !tell synd_ about firefox1.5
<sonyxp> just a minute mr.  tonyyarusso im just gona go cop it
<Arafangi1n> sethk: Scratch that, I'll compress and restart ;)
<frazmanw> biovore: well I know that with kernel 14 it was fine with the update to 2.6.15.15 it stopped working. If I boot back into last kernel before it is fine again
<soundray> lnx_, it may be, but you may also be done, up and running by midday Saturday :)
<biovore> Anyone gotten firefox1.5 working on amd64 yet?
<synd_> tonyyarusso: Thanks.
<biovore> frazmanw: might have to look into that and see whats different
<clever`> would ubuntu get upset if i moved the hard drive to another pc for a day or 2 then moved it back?
<soundray> biovore, I did once, but went back to 1.0.7
<Rent-2-Pwn> i ticked the Showdisabledsoftwaresources button and under the repository it doesnt have universe or multiverse or anything
<biovore> my amd64 box is using firefox-1.0.7
<tatters> anyone got a working IDE hard drive  less than 200MB?
<tatters> ebay?
<clever`> i have a 40mb and 80mb harddrive
<tatters> lol
<tatters> 40 mb
<soundray> biovore, same here, and to me it is one fine browser.
<frazmanw> tatters sure in another computer... lol
<clever`> twice the size of a normal one
<Eleaf> nice
<Eleaf>           /
<sonyxp> the options available are
<lnx_> soundray:  true...
<sonyxp> win4lin9x.tgz ---  Win4LinPro-6.2.5-01.i386.rpm---Win4LinPro-6.2.5-01.x86_64.rpm ---win4linpro_6.2.5-01_i386.deb--- wts_installer.tgz
<Viper550> Hello my Ubuntu-loving friends(?)!
<EvanCarroll> Quick question not really ubuntu realated though i am using dapper-f4, If I'm not showing minimize/maximize/title bar information it is a flaw in the gnome-window-decorator? (btw i'm using/having problems with compiz)
<christian> hey
<Rent-2-Pwn> i ticked the Showdisabledsoftwaresources button and under the repository it doesnt have universe or multiverse or anything
<frazmanw> tatters: I have a really old one in an old old tandy maybe 100MB lol
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi ...
<lnx_> soundray: will apt-get dist-upgrade automatically do the newest dapper?
<marcin`> hello could someone tell me how to get an information about which package created/installed some file?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need info about working with usb...
<tatters> :( heres me thinking I had the oldest hard drive on planet
<IdleOne> !tell Rent-2-Pwn  about repositories
<marcin`> I need to know which package created /etc/hosts file
<bur[n] er> lnx_: only if you change sources.list to say dapper instead of breezy
<Aragorn_Guardian> i see device in /proc/bus/devices
<soundray> lnx_, but you appreciate that it's hard to make predictions -- especially about the future. (I stole that from somewhere)
<Viper550> ummm...what bur[n] er said, I was about to say that too!
<Aragorn_Guardian> but how can i acces it??? it dont apear in panel...
<soundray> lnx_, yes, it will, if you replace all "breezy" occurrences in /etc/apt/sources.list with "dapper"
<Rent-2-Pwn> idleone: ive read that
<malverian[work] > Anyone using Dapper Drake successfully?
<navarone> marcin I think that was created at install
<shikamaru85> sethk: any idea of the name of the package?? i have 3 linux kernel images installed
<Viper550> I'm still using Breezy
<frazmanw> lnx_: it should, but it broke mine. got stuck at pcmcia but I have no pcmcia. lol I ended up doing a fresh install but kept my /home partition
<Arafangi1n> lnx_: In general, debian-based distros perform upgrades very well.
<IdleOne> !tell Rent-2-Pwn  about multiverse
<sethk> shikamaru85, hold on, I'll look one up
<marcin`> navarone: I guess so - but which package installed this file?
<tonyyarusso> sonyxp: Well, your best shot is doing it from source (the tgz ones), although a .deb *might* work.  I'm not sure what that last file is honestly.
<shikamaru85> sethk: tks so much
<Aragorn_Guardian> ??usb
<Rent-2-Pwn> idleone: ive read that
<tatters> that 40 mb hard drive musta cost a fortune in its day
<IdleOne> Rent-2-Pwn:  follow the wiki and you shouldnt have any problems
<malverian[work] > I'm upgrading from breezy to dapper. I was curious if I should be warned of any major problems upgrading?
<Aragorn_Guardian> !usb
<ubotu> Aragorn_Guardian: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sethk> tatters, I remember paying $750 for a 250K 8 inch floppy drive
<Rent-2-Pwn> idleone: ive followed it and still dont see wine
<lnx_> has anyone done the apt-get dist-upgrade?  how were the results?
<IdleOne> Rent-2-Pwn:  you want to install wine?
<malverian[work] > Namely, are a lot of people seeing this problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132815
<tatters> lol seth u must be ancient
<[olli] > Aragorn_Guardian, yeah. usb 2.0 sucks
<Rent-2-Pwn> idleone: yes
<Arafangi1n> lnx_: I perform that routinely on my debian machines, it performs very well.
<IdleOne> !wine
<roberto> boa noite a todos estou tentando instalar uma lib chamada libgtk2.0-dev mais o synaptic diz que tem depencia quebrada alguem aqui pode me dar uma fora
<relak> Arafangi1n, do you know if Centrino means that wifi g/b is on-board?
<marcin`> what is default content of /etc/hosts file? 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain somecustomhostname?
<sethk> shikamaru85, look for packages starting with "kernel-tree"
<navarone> marcin no idea...why so important?
<Aragorn_Guardian> [olli] :  how can i make things work???? is a external cd, usb
<IdleOne> !tell Rent-2-Pwn  about wine
<frazmanw> lnx_: this looked good, but screwed up my install. maybe you will have better luck. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<marcin`> navarone: well pretty important I'm trying to create package for some webapplication
<soundray> lnx_, mind you, Arafangi1n can probably be classified as "wizard" or "guru".
<marcin`> navarone: and it uses mysql-database
<Rent-2-Pwn> idleone: i followed the directions at winehq.com about adding the repository and then installing it but instead of seeing the "wine" package i see "wine-doc"
<marcin`> navarone: the problem is that everywhere I can use 'localhost' as hostname
<Arafangi1n> soundray: Or "fool" :)
<Viper550> I'm wondering, why does the new Human theme with ClearLooks 2 not have colored scrollbars?
<[olli] > Aragorn_Guardian, going back to win32 for now. i have problems with my external usb 2.0 harddisc and my laserprinter
<marcin`> navarone: but for mysql-server I need to use 'localhost.localdomain' to connect
<IdleOne> Rent-2-Pwn:  in terminal type sudo apt-get wine
<Aragorn_Guardian> :(
<soundray> Arafangi1n, or that :)
<Viper550> I know how to add them, but why didn't they take advantage?
<IdleOne> Rent-2-Pwn:  in terminal type sudo apt-get install wine
<tatters> anyone used to punch 8 bit wide paper tape?
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about mounting windows shares?
<marcin`> navarone: I want to investigate why, and what is default content of /etc/hosts
<marcin`> navarone: (I don't want to install fresh ubuntu to test it
<cavediver> hi there. When I had breezy I had an encryption-center to handle my gpg certificates. But now in Dapper I can't find it. Anyone know the name of the applikcation +
<sethk> tatters, sure
<benplaut> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<cavediver> I also had encrypt as an option when right-clicking files. Maybe that was the same application.
<benplaut> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<_jason> marcin`: you can use a livecd
<navarone> marcin mine has 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost	ubuntu <-- and beneath are lines that I assume are for ipv6
<bimberi> marcin`: by default the first line is "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       <yourhostname>" and after that there is a whole lot of IPV6 stuff
<Rent-2-Pwn> idleone: rent-2-pwn@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Rent-2-Pwn> Reading package lists... Done
<Rent-2-Pwn> Building dependency tree... Done
<Rent-2-Pwn> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Rent-2-Pwn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Rent-2-Pwn> is only available from another source
<Rent-2-Pwn> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<_jason> ubotu: tell Rent-2-Pwn about pastebin
<Arafangi1n> soundray: btw, At one point I ran debian sid for 6 months without a single upgrade, then upgraded right in the middle of the entire gcc-4 transition.
<Aragorn_Guardian> usb-storage is not in lsmod....could this be wrong???
<Rent-2-Pwn> sorry...
<_jason> Rent-2-Pwn: you need to enable universe
<_jason> ubotu: tell Rent-2-Pwn about universe
<navarone> ^5 bimberi
<Macbeth> Any one know how i could change the colour of the text in the panles in gnome?
<Viper550> Who enjoys ClearLooks 2.0?
<marcin`> bimberi: thanks mine is the same
<sethk> Macbeth, edit the current profile from the menu
<sethk> Macbeth, or create a new profile with different color choices, either way works
<Arafangi1n> soundray: Everything that used qt, (and most C++ programs) broke.
<bimberi> navarone: ??  (i might have missed something)
<IdleOne> Rent-2-Pwn:  I dont use wine. but I think if you follow the instructions in the wiki carefully it should go fine
<soundray> Arafangi1n, sounds like great fun.
<Macbeth> sethk, sorry, im a noob, where abouts would i got to edit?
<sethk> Aragorn_Guardian, might just not be loaded
<Rent-2-Pwn> _jason: ive read that already, it tells me to tick "Showdisabledsoftwaresources" and then tick the box next to the repository, the repository doesnt have universe under it
<Arafangi1n> soundray: I switched to ubuntu ;)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Rent-2-Pwn about easysource
<sethk> Macbeth, the edit menu
<Arafangi1n> soundray: But I still prefer debian on servers.
<soundray> Arafangi1n, you must have felt like I did when I had taken my tractor apart and couldn't put it together again.
<_jason> Rent-2-Pwn: then make yourself a new /etc/apt/sources.list and replace your current one
<navarone> bimberi ^5 mean highfive for telling marcin info like me
<relak> Arafangi1n, does centrino include wifi?
<Rent-2-Pwn> _jason: i have already made a new sources.list
<shikamaru85> sethk: i installed that package but still no symlink in / usr/ src
<Viper550> Anyone want to talk art on # ubuntu-art?
* bimberi learns a new text-shortcut - lol thanks navarone
<_jason> Rent-2-Pwn: so you are saying you have universe?
<sethk> shikamaru85, I don't recall having to make a link, but I more frequently install the kernel source tarball.
<Arafangi1n> soundray: I felt more like refilling my car up with petrol and discovering it was diesel, to be honest ;)
<IdleOne> _jason:  I dont think he enabled universe / multiverse properly
<sethk> shikamaru85, did you get a tarball named linux-source-2.whatever?
<Arafangi1n> relak: Wifi is generally advertised on laptops that have it.
<Macbeth> sethk, that in themes? or should i have a certain package to edit themes and panels?
<navarone> soundray you have a tractor?
<Arafangi1n> relak: I _think_ centrino does, but I would check on the specific laptops to be sure.
<soundray> relak, centrino is wifi plus other things, Intel brand.
<_jason> Rent-2-Pwn: can you paste the current contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<shikamaru85> sethk: yup
<Rent-2-Pwn> _jason: sure oen sec
<shinydan> evening all
<punkrockguy318> How can I enable metacity's new composite features?
<soundray> navarone, sold it. Was very nice, though, 800cc single cylinder, 16 hp... #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Arafangi1n> Hmm, how do I setup a vpn at uni? I was under the impression that I would use pptp, but it doesn't appear to allow authentication.
<Arafangi1n> I need authentication.
<navarone> macbeth I can't see anything in config editor for panel text
<Arafangi1n> (It's a windows shop, so I can't ask for specific versions, etc - they expect it to just work)
<relak> Hmm ok!
<sethk> shikamaru85, yup on the tarball?  You have to extract the source from it.  Sorry, that slipped my mind.
<navarone> soundray...no was just curious if you really had a tractor...lol
<Aragorn_Guardian> sethk:  it is needed for usb work ?
<Viper550> So, think good ol Ubuntu needs a new Metacity theme?
<shinydan> just tried to install the Aegis virus scanner. The Add Applications window told me it was in Applications: Accessories.
<Arafangi1n> soundray: At work our car got bogged, so we hired a tractor to get it out :)
<soundray> navarone, I bought it because of the label... Porsche.
<shinydan> it's not there. Huh?
<Arafangi1n> soundray: Unfortunately it also got bogged...
<navarone> soundray was it a Deerie?
<Rent-2-Pwn> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9020
<navarone> lol
<Macbeth> navarone, thats what i thought, cant see any simple way of doing it.
<winXperts> Arafangi1n, ussually they use Cisco VPN they should have a linux client
<soundray> navarone, Porsche!
<nitinshantharam> any dev's here know when 2.6.16~ will be merged into dapper? (it fixes the smart-battery bugs on my ferrari 4005)
<Arafangi1n> winXperts: Do you happen to know of the client?
<_jason> Rent-2-Pwn: what version of ubuntu and what architecture are you using?
<navarone> soundray yeah they started making farm equipment
<bur[n] er> relak: centrino is just a marketing term to say pentium m and an ipw2100/2200 wireless card
<Rent-2-Pwn> _jason: im using breezy badger/ amd64
<_jason> Rent-2-Pwn: wine is only in the repos for 386
<soundray> navarone, they had a factory by Lake Constance where they built these smart little machines.
<shikamaru85> sethk: sorry to bother more but what are te comand line options for untaring bz2
<Rent-2-Pwn> omg.........
<bur[n] er> shikamaru85: tar xvfj
<Rent-2-Pwn> ok thanks anyway
<navarone> soundray was it fullgrown or one of those lawntractor wannabes?
<Arafangi1n> shikamaru85: bz2 files are decompressed using bunzip2
<djmaster13> miaou les chats :p
<shinydan> um, could someone help me with Aegis?
<Arafangi1n> shikamaru85: If you're talking about .tar.bz2, that's tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<_jason> Rent-2-Pwn: I don't think there is a 64bit wine, but I don't know too much about wine.  There are probably some how-to's on the forums if you search
<Arafangi1n> shikamaru85: The very latest version of tar (WHich might not be in ubuntu yet) does not need the -j option.
<navarone> shinydan lemme guess...you are scanning windows partition and getting tonnes of hits?
<Arafangi1n> shikamaru85: But I like to add it anyway.
<soundray> navarone, it weighed 800kg, so I guess that's the first category up from a lawn tractor :)
<shinydan> nope. just trying to install the damn thing
<Arafangi1n> _jason: There is a 64-bit version of wine, but not in ubuntu, have to compile from source.
<navarone> shinydan, okay...lol
<shinydan> ran Add Applications
<shinydan> waited for the thing to finish
<_jason> Arafangi1n: seems rent left, but thanks for letting me know
<shinydan> got "it's in Applications: Accessories". Except it isn't.
<bur[n] er> anyone know the trick to get the flight 4 dapper livecd to work with qemu?
<navarone> shinydan try system tools
<nitinshantharam> any dev's here know when 2.6.16~ will be merged into dapper? (it fixes the smart-battery bugs on my ferrari 4005)
<soundray> Arafangi1n, do you need a 64bit Windows to go with 64bit wine?
<Arafangi1n> soundray: I don't think so.
<winXperts> Arafangi1n, they create one specific for the univ latest ver is 4.6
<Arafangi1n> soundray: Wine these days are trying to setup their own environment, and not to require windows.
<mjr> afaik wine is not attempting to run 32-bit windows binaries on 64-bit wine, at least last I checked
<cavediver> Is there an app for handling gpg for gnome ?
<fangorious> anyone find a workaround for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/31712?
<mjr> (so you'd need a 32-bit wine to run win32 software)
* moonunit is on breezy now
<_jason> cavediver: seahorse
<Arafangi1n> mjr: Quite probable.
<shinydan> interesting
<navarone> congrats moonunit
<soundray> Arafangi1n, mjr, that's useful, tx
<navarone> shinydan, didja find it
<fangorious> cavediver: gnome-gpg
<moonunit> navarone, my hoary install blew up
<shinydan> I called up the Applications Menu editor
<cavediver> thankes
<shinydan> _that_ thinks that Aegis is installed and visible
<shinydan> but it still isnt
<navarone> moonunit, umm..."hoars" have a way of doing that at inopportune moments...Ahem
<bimberi> cavediver: seahorse
<cavediver> thanks
<cavediver> that was the name
<moonunit> navarone, thats what you get for not upgrading
<moonunit> :P
<bimberi> cavediver: yw :)
<soundray> nitinshantharam, I'm not a dev, but I reckon since 2.6.16 isn't even out yet, it'll be a while yet.
<shinydan> navarone: I called up the Applications Menu editor, which thinks Aegis is sat in the correct Menu. But it isn't.
<navarone> moonunit, I never used hoary...always had breezy...it's where I came in so to speak
<navarone> shinydan check Application/Sytem Tools
* bur[n] er fondly remembers warty warthog and the pre-release no-name-yet.org talk
<moonunit> navarone, i learned that breezy was out, about a week after i started running hoary, so when my hoary install broke, i just upgraded
<nitinshantharam> soundray: ugh, its the only kernel that lets me get battery status off my ferrari 4005 :( i think r4 of the kernel is out though
<shinydan> navarone: no, not there. Installed Firestarter at the same time, and _that's_ there alright
<Razor-X> Anyone here use rt2570 drivers for wireless access?
<Razor-X> Or play PrBoom?
<navarone> shinydan, press alt-f2 and type aegis-scanner and see if it works
<_lemsx1_> !bmpx
<ubotu> _lemsx1_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lnx_> soundray: so i got anxious and did the apt-get dist-upgrade, do i need to restart for it to take effect?
<shinydan> um, yes
<bimberi> bur[n] er: 'cockfosters' was considered :P - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/UbuntuCommunityTalk
<bur[n] er> lol
<catchphrase> lol
<shinydan> yes, except that there's a "new version of File::scan available" and I don't know the p/w to get it
<soundray> lnx_, to get the benefit of the updated kernel, yes.
<shinydan> navarone: yes, except that there's a "new version of File::scan available" and I don't know the p/w to get it
<lnx_> soundray: i'll give it a go...
<_lemsx1_> !learn add bmpx BMPx sources for Debian packages (currently Ubuntu Dapper and Debian experimental since libneon25-dev is needed) http://people.debian.org/~ari/experimental/bmpx/
<navarone> shinydan I always get that and it says it updates but never seems to take
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, _lemsx1_
<shinydan> right
<shinydan> so it doesn't actually update
<CaNsA> word
<CaNsA> full install
<shinydan> navarone: so is there a virus scanner that actually works?
<CaNsA> thhe debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<navarone> shinydan, to tell the truth I rarely use aegis at all...i have Clamav as well...but frankly I don't worry too much about viruses and such in linux. I use ubuntu for most of my online stuff now
<Arafangi1n> shinydan: You don't actually need a virus scanner.
<shinydan> ok
<shinydan> hm.
* shinydan nods
<CaNsA> what does that mean?
<catchphrase> ooh. the boot menu in dapper drake is pretty. :D
<Arafangi1n> catchphrase: "Full Install" generally means "Install Everything".
<navarone> catchphrase, you've convinced me to upgrade...;)
<CaNsA> what does this mean though? >>> debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<shinydan> thanks guys/gals
<Arafangi1n> CaNsA: Just that.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> How does one create a password for Samba using the terminal?
<Arafangi1n> CaNsA: Exited with error (Error code 1)
<spyder89> hello need some help i am a noob
<Arafangi1n> CaNsA: More context provides far more meaningful errors.
<CaNsA> does that mean i have a bad copy?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> spyder89: No helping the fact you're a noob, what do you need help with?
<navarone> shinydan I used aegis on my windows partition and it gave me loads of false detections. I use about 4 progs for virus detection etc in windows and I'm am pretty careful about things like that so I know the hits are wrong. Nothing shows up when I scan in windows on any program
<Kr4t05> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<CaNsA> Arafangi1n, i am doing a full install on fresh hdd
<navarone> bugger he left :/
<fangorious> Nunquam_Fidelis: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<fangorious> Nunquam_Fidelis: I think
<spyder89> well i am downloading the iso for my machine and can't figure out how to install this system
<Arafangi1n> CaNsA: I'll bet dollars to peanuts that's not the only output you have.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> fangorious: You = genious, thanks.
<soundray> navarone, I enjoyed the read anyway ;)
<_lemsx1_> how do i add something to ubotu?
<navarone> soundray don't applaud...throw money...<s>
<Nunquam_Fidelis> spyder89: Have you burned the ISO to disc yet?
<fangorious> Nunquam_Fidelis: don't thank me until the you've confirmed being able to log in with that user from a client machine
<fangorious> ;)
<IdleOne> can anybody help me install eggdrop? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9022
* soundray throws a shiny pound coin in navarone's hat.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> fangorious: I've done it before and it worked, I just forgot the process. I am confident it will.
<navarone> thank ye kindly guvner
<spyder89> once when i turn on the computer what do i type in at the c prompt
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need help with usb.. :(
<shikamaru85> seth: still having the same orignal prob...get this error make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<shikamaru85> rt2570.ko failed to build!
<Razor-X> shikamaru85: Ah, you're using rt2570!
<soundray> c prompt!? Switch it off again and install Ubuntu, spyder89
<bimberi> IdleOne: install build-essential and retry
<Razor-X> shikamaru85: It builds fine for me with 2.6.12-10-686, but it doesen't work all that well.
<Aragorn_Guardian> "lspci -v|grep HCI"  shows info, but how can i mount devices...
<lnx_> soundray: well i restarted, and everything seems to be exactly the same (fan included) is there any way to check to make sure it worked?
<shikamaru85> Razor-X: desperatly trying to
<navarone> spyder89, you need bios set to boot from  cd as well
<IdleOne> bimberi:  ok
<spyder89> soundray what do u mean
<soundray> lnx_, uname -a
<spyder89> should i not have a c prompt
<shikamaru85> Razor-X: what do u recomend?
<Razor-X> shikamaru85: Does a ``make'' work fine?
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: did you install the linux-sources package?
<Razor-X> shikamaru85: I'm using ndiswrapper at the moment, it isn't something I like, but it's better than nothing.
<navarone> spyder did you boot up with install cd in drive?
<lnx_> soundray: Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Feb 13 12:13:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<soundray> spyder89, if you got a C: prompt, you are running DOS.
<lnx_> soundray: that's the same isn't it?
<spyder89> i did have the bios set to cdrom first but it just looks at it then moves on
<soundray> lnx_, yes.
<CaNsA> and again, installing the base system i get the error again
<CaNsA> debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<navarone> spyder did you burn the iso onto cd as data or as an image?
<lnx_> soundray: try it again?
<erik> The CD COULD be bad-
<soundray> lnx_, it's probably a good idea to apt-get install linux-386
<name> why can't i open other partitions?
<spyder89> i burned it as iso
<lnx_> soundray: what does that do?
<name> it says i don't have the permisssion
<_lemsx1_> how do i teach something to ubotu?
<erik> I always burn my install cd's at as slow as they can go to prevent errors....
<_lemsx1_> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> _lemsx1_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> name: what do you want to teach him?
<navarone> _lemsx1_, you can't
<erik> but I doubt that is your problem
<_lemsx1_> navarone: oh, nice. can somebody do it? i want to store info about bmpx
<soundray> lnx_, linux-386 depends on the most current kernel for your Ubuntu version (i.e. Dapper, if the upgrade ran through).
<IdleOne> bimberi:  thats was it thanks ()
<navarone> _lemsx1_, I am not sure who is responsible for that task
<Razor-X> IdleOne: Haha, still using that, tsu?
<IdleOne> Razor-X:  yeah
<Razor-X> IdleOne: Tsu.
<soundray> lnx_, just run 'sudo dpkg --pending --configure' to make sure the upgrade is complete.
<spyder89> soundray should i not be running dos
<name> I can't open partitions
<Razor-X> spyder89: DOS in Linux, wha?
<navarone> spyder89, no
<IdleOne> is tcl pre installed or do I need to install it ?
<_jason> name: can you mount them? what filesystem?
<soundray> spyder89, not if you're looking for support here.
<bimberi> IdleOne: np 
<spyder89> sorry
<name> ntfs
<tonyyarusso> _lemsx1_, navarone: Actually, anybody can add things to ubotu's knowledge, provided it's legitimate.  cafuego monitors those and manages the bot, and will occasionally go through and purge factoids that are not necessary.
<_jason> name: have you been give a link to the wiki page?
<Razor-X> bimberi: Tsu, you too?
<spyder89> so, how do i format my harddrive an get rid of dos
<name> no i don't have a link
<_jason> ubotu: tell name about ntfs
<navarone> spyder89, either cd is bad or you have boot sequence wrong...
<IdleOne> !tcl
<ubotu> IdleOne: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> Razor-X: no, just a copycat :)
<punkrockguy318> is there any program that will lock my vt once it's been inactive for a certain amount of time?
<Razor-X> bimberi: Meh, tsu.
<IdleOne> bimberi:  you happen to know the path to libtcl.so?
<spyder89> navarone when i put the image onto the toast it sees everything and is too large for one disk
<soundray> punkrockguy318, xscreensaver. (System-Preferences-Screensaver)
<biovore> IdleOne: ldconfig -v | gerp libtcl
<biovore> (grep)
<navarone> spyder you've lost me
<soundray> punkrockguy318, erm, by vt, did you mean text terminal?
<punkrockguy318> soundray: yeah that works fine, but what about for vts?
<punkrockguy318> soundray: yeah
<lnx__> soundray: it says it's already the newest
<punkrockguy318> soundray: i know vlock exists but i don't think that will lock when idle
<Aragorn_Guardian> i can mount my usb cd in /dev/sda...is this???
<bimberi> IdleOne: sorry no - i do have a /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so.0
<bur[n] er> anyone have an azureus 2.4.0 deb by chance?
<spyder89> navarone, i have 2 computers this one which is a mac g5 and an old one which is a pc with a cyrix media gx chip
<biovore> bur[n] er: its java.. install jre and install azuereus from there site
<spyder89> iwant to turn it into a server
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bur[n] er about azureus
<biovore> spyder89: use debian
<navarone> okay...nine o'clock...time for a smoke and chill time...cya all alter
<spyder89> isn't debian huge
<Aragorn_Guardian> IdleOne:  path of libs are in /etc/ld.so.conf....after alter it, you must run ldconfig...
<bur[n] er> biovore: i can run it just fine... i was just hoping for a .deb so it integrates into apt
<biovore> bur[n] er: no luck there
<amphi> spyder89: enormous ;)
<bur[n] er> nalioth: that points to a dead link which is an old version anyway :\
<soundray> lnx_, is that linux-386?
<bur[n] er> packages.debian.org is down
<bur[n] er> thanks anyway biovore
<shikamaru85> someone had asked me if i installed linux-sources..but i don't have that in the repositories
<nalioth> bur[n] er: check seveas repos
<spyder89> amphi: i only have like 13 gigs to work with
<amphi> bur[n] er: try pdo.debian.net
<Arafangi1n> bur[n] er: It's always down.
<bur[n] er> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<amphi> spyder89: you don't have to install all of it ;)
<amphi> spyder89: or even any of it, beyond the base-system
<_lemsx1_> tonyyarusso: thanks for the information. i just wanted to add info about bmpx which is a legit thing to have there since there is no ubuntu package for it but it can be easily compiled under Dapper
<spyder89> is it possible to run ubuntu instead
<Arafangi1n> spyder89: Debian is one of the oldest distros of them all, and has aquired a large number of packages.
<amphi> spyder89: you can get the ~100MB netinstall iso
<spyder89> really:
<spyder89> where from
<Arafangi1n> spyder89: The culture behind ubuntu lends it easily to desktop use, but debian is really more ideal for *servers*.
<shikamaru85> i guess my question is..what do i have to do to get my kernel inside /usrc/src
<amphi> spyder89: you can run any distro you like
<steven_> hello
<amphi> debian makes a fine desktop IMHO
<steven_> first time on here
<Arafangi1n> amphi: Just not as nice as ubuntu ;)
<Arafangi1n> amphi: Nor as convenient.
<lnx__> soundray: apt-get linux-386 said it was already the newest
<amphi> Arafangi1n: dunno, I'm not a DE kind of guy
<IdleOne> bimberi:  may I msg you?
<Arafangi1n> amphi: In that case, debian would be nicer.
<steven_> and I love ubuntu
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: i asked you about linux-sources-`uname -r` for your kernel. once you have that installed it would be easier to compile modules. the linux-headers-`uname -r` package should also help but the build directory is linked to the sources one
<Arafangi1n> Damn, "file size limit exceeded" - damn fat32 partitions!
<soundray> lnx_, you still seem to be on breezy. Replace all "breezy" with "dapper" in sources.list, run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<amphi> Arafangi1n: heh - 2GB?
<Arafangi1n> amphi: 4GB
* amphi notes that wget chokes d/l-ing files over 2GB
<biovore> Arafangi1n: what are you doing that needs more then 4GB.. video?
<Arafangi1n> biovore: Disc images for qemu
<biovore> ah
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: really sorry, noob at this...can u plz explain again what u said i should do
<amphi> Arafangi1n: unsigned int I presume, unlike wget
<LiteHedded> easy sources please?
<maxwell> Yo
<_jason> LiteHedded: /msg ubotu easysource
<Arafangi1n> amphi: In the case of wget, you need both a distro with large file support (I'm 99.99% certain that ubuntu does), AND a webserver with large file support.
<Arafangi1n> amphi: And apache has only very recently been able to serve files larger than 2GB
<spyder89> amphi, i am looking at downloads for debian, what do you recommend debian-30r1-i386-binary-1-7
<amphi> Arafangi1n: I know the webserver does, because curl had no probs
<Arafangi1n> amphi: File a bug
<IdleOne> is tcl8.4.6 in the repos?
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: sudo apt-get install linux-sources-`uname -r`
<amphi> Arafangi1n: I was downloading a movie from archive.org
<biovore> apt-cache search tcl
<IdleOne> thank you
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: when that's done let me know
<[olli] > hmm, are the usb 2.0 problems fixed in dapper?
<lnx__> soundray: sorry i was missing those, i got a new nick when i came back 'lnx__'
<fangorious> [olli] : which?
<amphi> Arafangi1n: yeah, perhaps I should
<zebraFusion> _lemsx1_, what are linux-sources?
<biovore> [olli] : USB2.0 works here on brezzy
<_lemsx1_> zebraFusion: kernel sources for the current kernel in ubuntu
<[olli] > fangorious, write lock and not full speed. works fine under windows
<soundray> Got this one? lnx__, you still seem to be on breezy. Replace all "breezy" with "dapper" in sources.list, run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zebraFusion> _lemsx1_, what sources?
<maxwell> Hey, I don't suppose anybody knows how to get a HP5610xi to effing work on Ubuntu?
<amphi> spyder89: I'd use the netinstall, if that's practical for you - but ubuntu might be better for you
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_, E: Couldn't find package linux-sources-2.6.12-10-386
<shikamaru85>  :S
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: ah, linux-source-`uname -r` sorry. not sources
<riddlebox> soundray, dapper is still unstable correct?
<soundray> punkrockguy318, I suggest you run your session in GNU screen, and use autolog to control your terminal.
<soundray> riddlebox, correct.
<_lemsx1_> zebraFusion: sources for the Linux kernel. /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build is a symlink to that /usr/src/linux-source-`uname -r`
<shikamaru85> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12-10-386
<shikamaru85>  :S
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: :-) the 3rd is the charm ;-)
<bimberi> IdleOne: sorry, was away, /msg is OK - looks like you have an answer though :)
<riddlebox> soundray, is the release date still in march?
<soundray> punkrockguy318, that way, when autolog times you out, you can log back in and reattach the screen session
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: yup ;)
<[olli] > too bad. must go back to windows. see you later in about 1-2 years if linux is working better than
<Eleaf> lol
<allan> Does anyone know how to get the ATI drivers working correctly?
<spyder89> netinstall won't work yet
<spyder89> question how do i prep my comp
<RollerC> I need some help installing a linksys wireless usb G router (V4), I was told to install ndiswrapper, I then did ndiswrapper -i [the inf file for the driver] , I then do ndiswrapper -l and it shows the driver, says driver present, hardware present, I then go to networking and for some reason I only have ethernet and modem still... can anyone help me with this?
<spyder89> formatting harddrive and so on
<allan> i have the 2.6.15 kernel... and the latest drivers... but OpenGL STILL won't work right
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: when that's done go into /usr/src and untar the sources (if  not already done for you): tar xjf linux-source...tar.bz2
<JRlinux> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=410460  says that the new Dapper Drake will drive the wireless Broadcom 4318.  Would that include dapper-install-amd64.iso and dapper-live-i386.iso (615MB)
<punkrockguy318> soundray: thanks.. is there any other way besides screen that you know of?
<soundray> spyder89, the ubuntu installer does it for you.
<amphi> spyder89: the installer will do that for you, assuming you have empty space on the drive
<_lemsx1_> allan: i do. what do you need to know?
<amphi> spyder89: but this is not really the channel to be asking about installing debian
<lnx__> soundray: it syas it will take 2hours is that accurate?
<soundray> punkrockguy318, hey, it took me long enough to come up with that one :)
<allan> well, i installed the drivers... and it still gives me the Mesa project crap when I put in fglrxinfo
<allan> openGL doesn't work right
<soundray> lnx__, no idea. The determining factor is your net connection.
<punkrockguy318> soundray: alright, thank you :)
<whatwhat> hello
<spyder89> ok i would like to put ubuntu on the comp, where can i find info on how to do that step by step
<_lemsx1_> allan: i wrote a little something about that: http://lems.kiskeyix.org/puntoyaparte/article.php?story_id=57
<lnx__> soundray: yeah dumb question.  i'm on a "t1"
<_lemsx1_> allan: i'm using Xgl now ;-)
<RollerC> I need some help installing a linksys wireless usb G router (V4), I was told to install ndiswrapper, I then did ndiswrapper -i [the inf file for the driver] , I then do ndiswrapper -l and it shows the driver, says driver present, hardware present, I then go to networking and for some reason I only have ethernet and modem still... can anyone help me with this?
<maxwell> Crap....anybody?  Can't get the stupid scanner to work.
<soundray> lnx__, then it depends on the number and size of the packages you have installed.
<allan> im using breezy, not dapper
<relak> can i tell XChat that it saves the channels im in on IRC so it automaticly connects when i start Xchat next time??
<lnx__> soundray: 1176 upgraded, 169 newly installed, 43 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<CaNsA> why cant i install the base system?
<_lemsx1_> allan: same thing... just put "breezy" where it says "dapper"
<allan> ok, sweet
<allan> should i uninstall the 8.22.5 drivers completely before i do this?
<RollerC> can anyone help me with my networking problem?
<JRlinux> relak go to the X-Chat menu upper left.  You can enter the channels you want to boot into there
<_lemsx1_> spyder89: go to wiki.ubuntu.com
<soundray> lnx__, if you start it now, the progress indicator will be fairly accurate within a few minutes. You can always Ctrl-C and continue later if it's taking too long.
<_lemsx1_> allan: i'd say so... did you have to dpkg-divert something?
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: all done
<spyder89> thank you
<relak> JRlinux, XChat -> ? where
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: untar as well?
<lnx__> soundray: i think it'll be ok
<instabin> how do i add space to my lvm
<allan> i got the 8.22.5 drivers, got the installer to make the .deb files, and then intalled the fglrx-control and fglrx-driver
<thomas_> How do i use hydra with ubuntu?
<allan> how would i go about removing those two?
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: make sure that /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build is a symlink to /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6....
<thomas_> How do i use hydra-gtk with ubunutu?
<JRlinux> relak... sorry... looking for that spot now.
<_lemsx1_> allan: you used the installer to create the .deb's ? that's what i say in my little howto
<tony_something> is it possible to connect with wifi on a mac
<allan> i did, but i didnt install them all, just the driver and the control panel
<tony_something> and if so how do I do it
<thomas_> How do i use hydra with ubuntu?
<allan> was i supposed to install the others?
<soundray> lnx__, that's good, because I need a bit of sleep now.
<_lemsx1_> allan: make sure that /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 is the right file -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 620K 2006-02-18 15:36 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2*
<thomas_> How do i use hydra with ubuntu?
<hanasaki> what software can be used, witha gui, and DVD+R DL
<soundray> !tell thomas_ about repeat
<_lemsx1_> allan: the other stuff doesn't matter... the only problem you might have is to get the module for your kernel to compile ;-)
<hanasaki> does a dirve spec of DVD+R DL   mean it can only read the disk or can it write too?
<soundray> lnx__, hope you get it working.
<lnx__> soundray: thank you very much for all your help
<allan> should i dpkg -i the others though?
<spyder89> alright, anyone who wants to help heres what i am doing right now
<filloy> hey there !!!
<_lemsx1_> allan: cd /usr/src; tar xjf fglrx.tar.bz2; cd modules/fglrx; KSRC=/usr/src/linux KVERS=`uname -r` debian/rules build_modules
<soundray> lnx__, pleasure. Bye...
<spyder89> my comp is running windows 98, i am formatting it right now
<filloy> well, i just have to tell ya all guys, that i tried Fedora Core 4 for 1 weak, and...if i loved Ubuntu before that, now i love it even more !!
<_lemsx1_> allan: that's assuming that /usr/src/linux is a symlink to your kernel sources
<lnx__> soundray: bye
<lnx__> thx again
<hanasaki> filloy  what did u find good/bad in fc4
<_lemsx1_> allan: in my case i have 2.6.15.3 here
<hanasaki> filloy  i started w/ debian cause everyone said it was hard to do and i wanted to learn.. now deb and ubuntu are my favs
<JRlinux> relak  Darn, I set mine up for automatic, but now don't see it ... unless it is Server ->Join Channel
<allan> nope. i think i changed the symlink when i was doing the HOWTO on compiling the kernel.
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: the build dir doesn't even exist in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<instabin> hello could some one help me extend my lvm
<filloy> hanasaki: too bugy, not very efficient, hard to work, i mean, they have the RPM's, but o find them is a pain in the kernel......and their comunity isnt so kind as this one
<hanasaki> filloy  hehe i hear apt-get was ported to rh to support rpm.. just rumor
<spyder89> amphi you there
<filloy> hanasaki: but i must say, the best linux comunity, no offence, i really like you guys, is the Gentoo one :)
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: create one then: ln -s /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6... /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<B_166-ER-X> could someone explain me what is my problem ? something like WTF is THAT ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9030
<B_166-ER-X> k3b error
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: make sure you unpack your sources already
<instabin> i use ubuntu
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: yup, already untared
<hanasaki> hmmm filloy  i ahve gone in there for general linux questions... dont see much diff.. some are great and some need a personality adjustment , jus tlike in the real world lol
<JRlinux> relak,  X-Chat->Server List->Edit->Channels to Join
<_lemsx1_> allan: i have 2.6.15.3 kernel and fglrx drivers already in a .deb... if you want them, let me know. else, you can use my make-kpkg.sh script (interactive) to create .deb's packages for the latest kernel source
<filloy> hanasaki: ha, well, maybe i was lucky :D
<Travis> hi guys, where can I get a list of all the games avaliable for ubuntu on apt
<B_166-ER-X> can someone help fora K3b error ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9030
<hanasaki> hehe
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: ok, you are almost there. just use ln -s to make a symlink to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<C_J_Pro> Travis, there are more than what meets the eye when it comes to the number of games
<filloy> hanasaki: well, the point is that im going back to ubuntu in the Desktop, i think i will trash the actual Fedora Core 4 CD's and go back again to a stable system
<C_J_Pro> there is always the star wars game in OOo and the minesweeper game in aptitude
<C_J_Pro> but then I think there is a category for games
<C_J_Pro> infact
<C_J_Pro> Travis, try checking out ubuntugaming.org
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: ok
<hanasaki> filloy  smarty man/woman hehe
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: done
<allan> excuse me for not completely understanding, im still trying to grasp all of this. right now i have the 2.6.15 kernel. i used the ati installer to create the Ubuntu 5.10 .deb files. i installed only two: flgrx-drivers and fglrx-control. i do, or dont need to install more? do i have enough to continue with your how to?
<danl> how do you echo the results of a linux command to irssi ussing "/exec"
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: i have to step out for a few hours.. bbl
<_lemsx1_> allan: http://www.kiskeyix.org/downloads/debian <-- go to pool and look for the kernel and fglrx packages under "restricted"
<SonicYooth> i just installed ubuntu for the first time - went very smoothly... :)
<_lemsx1_> allan: the script i use to build debian kernels is: http://lems.kiskeyix.org/toolbox/?f=make-kpkg.sh
<SonicYooth> though i'm starting to see that a lot of software im interested in is built for KDE.. so i guess i'm going to reformat and try kubuntu
<_lemsx1_> allan: i'm leaving for a few hours... bbl
<allan> ok, im out too
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: cool
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: i sec
<spyder89> sonicyouth how did you install ubuntu
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: it's 3 am here :P
<filloy> hanasaki: man/woman :p hhahahha :p the problem of internet
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: is there anything else to it?
<hanasaki> filloy  true that
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: copy /boot/config* (your older config file) to /usr/src/linux-source-2.... and go there to do a: make oldconfig; make prepare
* hanasaki guesses most tend to be men.. from my interacations
<hanasaki> brb
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: just in case ;-)
<SonicYooth> spyder: i downloaded the iso (not the live cd version) and reformatted my laptop with it
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: and that's it?
<filloy> hanasaki: the other day i realised i talk to everyone on the net as if they were man...and thats obviously not true :P
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: tks!!
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: that's it
<shikamaru85> _lemsx1_: tks so much
<spyder89> how do you reformat you laptop with it
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: that leaves your kernel sources as if you compiled it by yourself ;-)
<spyder89> does it just auto do it or what
<filloy> hanaBRB: btw, im a man
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: no problem. go to sleep now ;-)
<_lemsx1_> shikamaru85: bbl
<degage> I'm new to ubuntu and trying to boot up the live cd with no result.  Anyone have an idea why  i cannot boot up from a cd?
<SonicYooth> spyder: well it let me reformat all my partitions into the proper sizes... it went very smoothly
<spyder89> what os where you running before
<SonicYooth> spyder: i decided to get rid of my XP partition as I wanna force myself to learn some linux
<filloy> degage: please inform us more about that
<filloy> SonicYooth: i wouldnt be so sure about that :S
<SonicYooth> degage: a lot of pc manufacturers make you hit a certain key to boot from CD
<SonicYooth> filloy: so sure about what?
<spyder89> sonicyouth what is the best way to format
<filloy> SonicYooth: the XP partition thing :S
<degage> I just downloaded the live cd iso file.  I burned into a cd and try to reboot but I do not get the ubuntu desktop.
<SonicYooth> filloy: oh its okay.. ive still got a whole other PC that runs XP.. so ive got backup
<SonicYooth> spyder: not sure if I'm the best person to answer that question as I chose to get rid of my XP partition... depends on what you want to do
<filloy> SonicYooth: fiuf !!...i dont know when that day will come to me
<hanasaki> what software ahs a gui and can be used to write to DVD+R DL
<sydhart> Hi. Has anyone suggested a nice GUI wrapper "install-latest <package-names>", which would do a 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install install $*' ?
<BigDaddy> hey guys, I am finding out that even thought I have an AMD64 chip, I would probably enjoy it more if I could use more apps. So I am wanting to go to the 32bit version. Do I have to reinstall? Is there anyway to keep all the things I got working?
<filloy> ok, general question.....anyone here have used the new Xgl thing ?
<hanasaki> hmm BigDaddy what doesnt work w/ the amd64 i was thinking of getting one
<BigDaddy> Wine for one
<bur[n] er> degage: set you bios to boot from cd?
<hanasaki> BigDaddy  wow.. crashes?
<BigDaddy> also Automatix
<BigDaddy> no, it just won't compile for me
<hanasaki> BigDaddy i cant get the one porgram i want to work in wine.. so L:( on wine... works for everyone else thou lol
<wastrel> hello - i rebooted recently & my cups is no longer working.  in /var/log/cups/error_log  it shows cups trying to connect to c0a8028b:631  which looks like an ipv6 address.... how do i turn this off & tell cups to use my ipv4 addresses?
<hanasaki> BigDaddy umm can u just run the 32 .deb package? i am not sure
<degage> ok guys i got some ideas. I'm ggoing back to try. thnaks!
<Madpilot> greetings Ubuntubians
<SonicYooth> hello madpilot
<BigDaddy> I am just noticing that a lot of the cool things I want to try are problematic (or so I have read) with the AMD64
<BigDaddy> hanasaki - you have to set up something called chroot for it and it does not perform as well
<BigDaddy> so I have read
<Madpilot> BigDaddy: you can run the 32bit version of Ubuntu on 64bit hardware
<hanasaki> i heard of using chroot for security no for 32/64 bit
<Brunellus> where does evolution keep its old messages, and how would I go about migrating the backed-up emails from one box to another?
<BigDaddy> Madpilot, I know I can, what I was wondering is do I have to reinstall the 32bit Ubuntu, or is it just a kernel?
<hanasaki> Madpilot  can u use 32 bit packages in a 64 bit install?
<hanasaki> ubuntu has a complete 64 bit insgtall?
<Madpilot> BigDaddy & hanasaki: I'm running purely 32bit here, so I've got no idea - just know it's possible
<BigDaddy> hanasaki - yes they have a 64bit nstall disk
<hanasaki> nice
<hanasaki> if i get the x2 64 bit i guess its ubuntu not debian on that box
<Travis> thanks
<jbmagic> does ubuntu use debian?
<BigDaddy> but as I said, I am running into problems with it
<hanasaki> jbmagic  itis a fork
<BigDaddy> I really need Wine if I am going to migrate away from WIndows
<hanasaki> and contribs back to debian
<jbmagic> oh i see
<BigDaddy> Must have DVDShrink
<hanasaki> BigDaddy  lol then u arent migrating away hehe
<jbmagic> what easier guys to gentoo or Ubuntu?
<BigDaddy> hanasaki - I have not found anything under linux that will allow me to back up my DVD's
<hanasaki> jbmagic no clue. i never messed w/ gentoo..
<biovore> jbmagic: gentoo is for l33t folks
<Madpilot> jbmagic: Ubuntu can be installed and running in about 30min - how long would a compile/install of Gentoo take?
<wastrel> how do i disable ipv6 in the kernel ?
<irvin> jbmagic: that would be a relative question
<hanasaki> BigDaddy umm rip a raw iso?
<jbmagic> true i remember gentoo takign forever to install :)
<wastrel> Madpilot:  there are binary installers for gentoo :] 
<BigDaddy> I can tell you, Dora DVD's and Disney DVD's get beat up pretty bad
<gasp> Madpilot:: about 3 days
<jbmagic> is Ubuntu very clean once its install?
<kookaburra> gentoo isn't that leet. it's just linux with a freebsd like package system
<biovore> BigDaddy: is it encripted (like a video dvd)
<BigDaddy> biovore - yeah. They are commercial DVD's
<hanasaki> gasp  lol i hear that gentoo has a 386 full binary versin. no compiling
<BigDaddy> but legally paid for and owned by me
<ProfessorChaos> anyone in here have a Bluetooth Microsoft IntelliMouse 2.0 with the Scroll Wheel working?
<gasp> hanasaki:: yeah, it does, but that pretty much defeats the purpose of gentoo
<ProfessorChaos> working in X tha tis
<biovore> BigDaddy: dvdrip is one.. you you can use mplayer's mencoder to do it
<kookaburra> it does. you don't have to compile *everything* hanasaki
<biovore> dvdrip needs transcode
<hanasaki> gasp i have heard gentoo guys say there is little benifit from a full native compile
<jbmagic> does ubuntu leave any dependencies behind when you unistall an application?
<hanasaki> transcode?
<hanasaki> jbmagic  run deborphan
<biovore> google it
<Toma-> hanasaki, correct
<gasp> hanasaki:: some things will run a lot faster, but overall it's really not worth all the hassle from what i've experienced
<hanasaki> what is transcode?
<odla> what's the version of xfce in xubuntu?
<biovore> video codec conversion tool
<odla> in dapper?
<biovore> mpeg to xivd
<hanasaki> gasp  umm so why run 64bit?
<jbmagic> thanks
<gasp> hanasaki:: i give...........why?
<wastrel> anyone know how to disable ipv6 in the kernel?
<jbmagic> so ubuntu very easy to install, it will walk me thru when i install it?
<hanasaki> biovore so when /why do u convert from/to what w/ transcodee
<biovore> hanasaki: 64bit is only benifital for people who do long floats
<biovore> hanasaki: DVD ripping
<Toma-> wastrel, you can disable it thru modprobe
<BigDaddy> oh, and back to 64 to 32 migration. Is it a complete reinstall?
<hanasaki> biovore cant ya jsut rip the binary iso and burn it? i know little about this
<Toma-> wastrel, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<kookaburra> jbmagic, it's a pretty straightforward install. so is debian sarge. just pick one and run with it.
<bimberi> !info xfce4 dapper
<ubotu> xfce4: (Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.3 (dapper), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<wastrel> Toma-:  thx
<bimberi> odla: ^^^^
<odla> bimberi: thanks
<biovore> hanasaki: dvd copy is another issue
<bimberi> odla: yw :)
<hanasaki> biovore explian please
<jbmagic> kookaburra thanks
<biovore> hanasaki: you have to decript the dvd vobs then burn back to dvd
<hsm> hi all
<gasp> hi
<odla> anyone tried the live cd installer on flight 4?
<jbmagic> oncce i get the .iso for ubuntu and install it , i wont need to download another .iso again when a new version of ubuntu comes out?
<hanasaki> biovore wow.. why is that? why cant u just copy the encrypted vob.. whatever a vob is.. byte per byte
<kookaburra> if i remember correctly I think ubuntu has an easier x-server setup though, if you don't have specs for your monitor
<Toma-> odla, i would suspect that would include the latest small releases, eg 4.2.3.2
<biovore> hanasaki: because the DVD hardware won't let you
<Madpilot> jbroome: no, you can dist-upgrade in place - basically download all the updated stuff & install it
<kookaburra> jbmagic, that is correct.
<hanasaki> jbmagic  search for "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jbmagic> kookaburra thanks
<odla> !info dapper icewm
<hanasaki> biovore  dam! evne from linux?
<biovore> hanasaki: you can try it..  cat /dev/dvd > myiso.iso
<odla> !info icewm dapper
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.23-3 (dapper), Packaged size: 629 kB, Installed size: 1632 kB
<biovore> hanasaki: you can if you hax your dvd rom
<Toma-> !info fluxbox dapper
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.14-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 801 kB, Installed size: 2828 kB
<hanasaki> biovore  so in the end the video/audio is the same codec or new?  loose of quality?
<kookaburra> it should be a relatively simple upgrade. "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Toma-> bout time it got 0.9.14!!!
<gasp> !info openbox
<hanasaki> ha.. hax the dvdrom? how ;)
<ubotu> openbox: (standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.2-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 194 kB, Installed size: 920 kB
<weareallone> have a dell, ubuntu not recognizing onboard soundcard i think
* odla wonders why dapper doesn't have 1.2.25 icewm?
<hanasaki> !info e17
<biovore> hanasaki: most all video codecs are lossy.. meaning you compress.. and recompress and it gets worse
<odla> sorry i didn't mean to start this non-sense and this bot abuse
<Toma-> sif e17 is stable :(
<jbmagic> once you install the full ubuntu, are you able to delete what apps you dont want or not going to use?
<hanasaki> biovore  crap.. so no way to have a lossless copy?
<crimsun> odla: because we're in UVF.
<kookaburra> yes
<biovore> crimsun: dvd's are lossy
<biovore> mpeg2
<odla> crimsun: uvf?
<crimsun> biovore: -EMISADDRESS?
<hanasaki> mpeg is lossy.. but how about a cpy that is no more lossy than the orig
<biovore> (soory cimsun)
<crimsun> odla: upstream version freeze
<odla> crimsun: really?
<odla> crimsun: so no xfce4.4 for dapper?
<biovore> hanasaki: the origional is analog :-P
<crimsun> odla: yes, we've been in UVF for nearly a month.
<kookaburra> but be advised jbmagic that some apps depend on other ones etc.
<odla> crimsun: i didn't know that
<weareallone> is there a plugin or something that i can get that will run more soundcards?
<crimsun> odla: possible.
<biovore> hanasaki: well just don't recompress the file
<crimsun> weareallone: clarify?
<hanasaki> what can burn a DVD+R DL
<kookaburra> jbmagic, what are you running now?
<jbmagic> but i tought ubuntu does a good job with dependencies, so you know what you can unistall?
<hanasaki> biovore  hmm if i dont recompress.. it wont fit?
<Toma-> xfce 4.4 is released?
<odla> Toma-: no
<jbmagic> kookaburra newbie here. so i only have windows xp
<hanasaki> jbmagic  it does
<weareallone> no linux live or install has recognized my sound device
<biovore> hanasaki: like dvd shrink on windows is lossy
<odla> Toma-: but it should be released in by april
<TiG4> Is there some sort of application that will take a screenshot of my desktop and upload it to an FTP://?
<hanasaki> bummer
<Toma-> i c
<kookaburra> it does do a good job, but like in windows you can't strip it completely. it will need a few things.
<biovore> hanasaki: its a fact of life in most video
<Madpilot> TiG4: just press the Print Screen key - you'll have to handle the ftp part yourself
<kookaburra> it can be quite light if you want it to be.
<weareallone> have a dell with onboard soundcard...
<kookaburra> ya know?
<biovore> hanasaki: I don't copy dvds.. I just rip to a xvid/ogg mkv file..
<hanasaki> hmm how?
<crimsun> weareallone: how old is the Dell?
<hanasaki> ;)
<odla> crimsun: if xubuntu dapper is released with xfce-4.2 will there be 4.4 packages made for dapper when it's released?
<biovore> mencoder
<weareallone> pentium iii...
<Delvien> hey guys did they fix wine with the new Dapper update?
<crimsun> odla: no.
<biovore> mkvtools
<weareallone> 2000 probably
<kookaburra> it will detail exactly what will be uninstalled so that you will know. and once it is uninstalled you can always put it back.
<hanasaki> biovore  i just wanna use the DVD+R DL for data backup
<biovore> hanasaki: look at k3b then
<LiteHedded> ati please?
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<LiteHedded> ok cool
<hanasaki> +R is only a dvd dl drive that reads? or i tcan write too?
<whatwhat> TiG4 http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/page/4/
<biovore> hanasaki: dl is still experimental at best
<TiG4> whatwhat, I dont want to take a screenshot
<hanasaki> hmmm
<hanasaki> bummer again
<TiG4> whatwhat, I want it to automatically take it and upload it
<Madpilot> hanasaki: AFAIK anything with R in it (CD or DVD) is writable
<whatwhat> TiG4 check the post Capture and Post Screenshots to a Website, Instantly  December 10, 2005
<whatwhat>  they have a script to do this automatic
<hanasaki> but does DVD+R DL  indidate the drive writes that or only reads?
<whatwhat> dahhh
<TiG4> ah ok
<whatwhat> read it first
<whatwhat> lol
<Madpilot> hanasaki: writes + reads, I'm guessing...
<kookaburra> jbmagic, if you have fairly common hardware I'd bet your install would be pretty straight forward. how commited are you to making a switch?
<biovore> DL requires special media
<biovore> for writing
<hanasaki> k
<hanasaki> thanks Madpilot
<setuid> Can someone tell me how "ubuntu-server" differs from the other variants?
<crimsun> weareallone: pastebin lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
* setuid googles
<Madpilot> biovore: DL = Dual Layer, I guess?
<hanasaki> so DL is experimental? :(
<biovore> rgr madpilot
<weareallone> i wish i undstood, is that an upgrade?
<Madpilot> hanasaki: if it's Dual Layer, it's just new(er), not experimental
<biovore> hanasaki: its a drive filmware hack at best
<biovore> normal dvd+r drives can do it too..
<hanasaki> i am lost.. filmware?
<biovore> its all about the dvd drive its self
<Delvien> hey guys did they fix wine with the new Dapper update?
<hanasaki> hmm so Madpilot  says not exper.. biovore says its exp and a hack... ?/
<kookaburra> did you mean firmware?
<wastrel> anyone know why my cups daemon is trying to connect to ipv6 addresses (i've disabled ipv6)?  i can't print :[  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9033
<biovore> I don't trust DL yet
<biovore> ok UT Ladder match.. bbl
<crimsun> weareallone: it means: open a Terminal, and type the command string verbatim following pastebin
<Madpilot> hanasaki: I hadn't thought it was experimental, but maybe it is - I think my cd/dvd writer will burn DL
<crimsun> weareallone: paste the results onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hanasaki> i just got one from LG for 40$
<biovore> the LG's will do it :-)  I got one..
<biovore> I have never done it though..
<hanasaki> whew
<gasp_> my router is evil
<weareallone> results being, what u gave me in previous message?
<LiteHedded> how do I install the smp kernel?
<hanasaki> couldnt belive hte specs for only 40$  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827136063
<hanasaki> Rating + 4Rating + 4[13 reviews] 
<hanasaki> Add item to Cart
<hanasaki> LG Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 5X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM, 5X DVD-RAM DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2M Cache E-IDE / ATAPI DVD Burner
<jbmagic> kookaburra i very commited to make the switch
<hanasaki> anyting in gnome or plan X thats good like k3b?  i hate having all the kde stuff just to burn disks
<odla> hanasaki: gnomebaker?
<odla> hanasaki: cdrecord?
<crimsun> weareallone: output from the command I gave you, yes
<hanasaki> chekcing now.. i never heard o f gnomebaker
<hanasaki> odla need somethign w/ a gui.. its for some nongeeks
<odla> hanasaki: gnomebaker
<LiteHedded> how do I install the SMP kernel??
<Madpilot> hanasaki: I've heard that the latest version of Gnomebaker is good - the one in Hoary did too many coasters for me, so I use k3b mostly
<weareallone> this is a thread that addresses my issue?
* hanasaki used xcdroast in the past.. good but Old
<crimsun> weareallone: ...?
<wastrel> wh00t
<odla> LiteHedded: apt-get install kernel-smp
<odla> LiteHedded: but replace kernel-smp with the actual name of the kernel smp package
<hanasaki> cooll i will try gnomebaker... the one in nautilus sucks
<hanasaki> worse than the windows version it trys to be
<weareallone> i went to paste bin and typed lspci -v..... for search, is that right?
<odla> LiteHedded: i can't tell you the name of the actual kernel package name cause i'm running debian
<kookaburra> jbmagic, right now I am running a little emachine 2.6 celeron with full multimedia capabilities. dvd ripping etc. so it can be done. I just took it home and immediately partitioned the hard drive for linux and installed. it never even booted windows.
<odla> hanasaki: i like gnomebaker...it does everything k3b does
<kookaburra> and I am not some leet user.
<hanasaki> kookaburra  u are my hearro ;)
<hanasaki> odla  ! psych! cool
<kookaburra> not even leet at all. just willing to experiment and try.
<gasp> kookaburra:: you rock
<ProfessorChaos> is Bluetooth kernel patch 2.6.15-mh2 patch part of the latest kernel in dapper?
<hanasaki> "i took all the windows out of my house... its much brighter now"  you heard that quote from me here/first ;)
<kookaburra> i have had to redo stuff just like when i first started mucking about with windows. but that is just part of the fun right?
<hanasaki> right
<gasp> kookaburra:: it's nice to know that you can do that on an emachine. i'm getting ready to install edubuntu on one for my kiddies
<wastrel> edubuntu eh
<kookaburra> it will run edubuntu better than it will run xp I bet.
<gasp> uh huh
<gasp> s'my bet as well
<rusakk0> hey
<gasp> hey
<luisito> hey, I am amazed about the Novell Xgl project, it is terrific!!! MacOS and Vista are really in problems now.
<jbmagic> kookaburra ifi want to dual boot, i will need partion magic to partion my hd first before i install ubuntu?
<rusakk0> I am a newbie and I need to open a rar file but Ark says that unrar utility is not on my path.. what does it mean?
<kookaburra> that's right. you need to create a space on your hard drive for it.
<crimsun> weareallone: no. Open a Terminal, type: lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<LiteHedded> how do I restart X after ati install without rebooting?
<franky123> rusakk0: it means you dont have the program to unzip it. you will need to get it.
<crimsun> weareallone: then paste all the output onto the pastebin Web site
<spyder89> someone please answer this ?
<rusakk0> how do i get it and what is it?
<Madpilot> rusakk0: you'll have to install the rar package
<rusakk0> i thought ark was supposed to be the thing for me
<jbmagic> kookaburra you recommend just swap and space for ubuntu only when i partioned?
<Madpilot> rusakk0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<randomtransit> help!! ubuntu broke!
<spyder89> why when i try to install ubuntu i get not bootable disk
<kookaburra> and then you can setup your bootloader to recognize both os's
<gasp> randomtransit:: define broke?
<ProfessorChaos> is Bluetooth kernel patch 2.6.15-mh2 patch part of the latest kernel in dapper????????/
<kookaburra> that should be fine. you can create a home directory partition but that is not mandatory.
<Arcole> how an i setup a nic for a static ip in command line. i have looked all over forums and all i see is info on how to do it in gnome or kde?
<Arcole> *can
<spyder89> hey anybody
<wastrel> Arcole:  man interfaces   edit your /etc/network interfaces file
<wastrel> Arcole:  recommend you make a backup of the existing one before messing with it
<spyder89> why when i try to install ubuntu do i get the message not bootable disk
<christopher_> spyder89, did you burn the disk yourself?
<randomtransit> i think i messed up file ownerships somewhere
<spyder89> yes
<Arcole> did that and it says "don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet." just like that lol
<randomtransit> see, i run slackware 10.2 as well
<christopher_> what speed did you use to burn the image?
<randomtransit> just installed it yesterday
<spyder89> best
<spyder89> i can read the files
<asterisk99> Question: I installed ubuntu on a Pentium 4... yest the kernel is -386    is this right??????
<spyder89> but it doesnt seem to have an auto run
<randomtransit> and i was trying to access the partition i setup for my media files
<christopher_> spyder89, is there a number speed like 12X, 16X. 24X etc...
<mike1> lo
<randomtransit> it wouldn't let me...so i did a chown -R /mnt
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Toma-> asterisk99, yeh, its the standard kernel that works on everything. installing a 686 kernel will make it go .02 of a second faster
<kookaburra> i386 is standard but you can change the kernel
<randomtransit> now when i boot ubuntu, it won't let me log in
<randomtransit> and the network wont come up
<gach> hello
<spyder89> yeah i can go up to 56x
<asterisk99> Toma: What about Hyperthreading          (as opposed to Ridiculous Speed)
<mike1> Hey my firefox and other apps have been crashing ever since I started using my Logitech wireless mouse any clue?
<gach> anybody lnows where xorg 7 stores drivers files
<christopher_> spyder89, if the iso is burned at too fast of a speed, it wont burn properly and can cause that to happen
<gach> ?
<weareallone> thank u. how does this work?
<Toma-> asterisk99, then, you may have a point.
<christopher_> spyder89, try burning it at 4X
<spyder89> question when you download the os what should you see in the file
<christopher_> ISOS require a slow speed
<weareallone> sorry, i am an annoying novice
<asterisk99> Toma: (Hope u got my reference to Spaceballs The Movie)
<Toma-> asterisk99, yeh :P
<christopher_> spyder89, you shouldnt have to open it... it should be a .iso and you burn that as is
<bimberi> asterisk99: but what about ludicrous speed? :P
<spyder89> is ubuntu dvd size or cdr size
<mike1> cdr
<christopher_> to answer your question i think there maybe be a couple files and directories and their sub directories
<gasp> lol@bimberi
<randomtransit> so can anyone help me?
<don> Can someone tell me the best repository?
<supaneko> Hi!
<mike1> or help me?  wireless mouse killing apps?
<smf_> HI
<kookaburra> the best as in how?
<spyder89> see i am using a mac to burn the cd
<christopher_> you can use CDR to burn any OS
<crimsun> weareallone: have you pastebinned it yet?
<mike1> I've had to burn the iso at 3x
<spyder89> one disk or more
<kookaburra> killing your apps?
<mike1> one disk
<mike1> Yea ever since I started using the logitcech wireless mouse apps randomly crash
<christopher_> DVD just fits more data and and has better quality but better utilized for video not plain data. unless you want to save alot of data..
<spyder89> ok the file that i have when i put it into the program to burn it comes up much larger that one cdr
<LiteHedded> how do I restart X?
<christopher_> spyder89, ubuntu is one disc
<mike1> dmesg | tail shows nothing
<Toma-> LiteHedded, ctrl-alt-backspace
<spyder89> thats what i thought
<LiteHedded> doesn't work on my laptop
<bimberi> LiteHedded: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<fabsoli> i ae galera
<gasp> LiteHedded:: alt+ctrl+backspace
<supaneko> Hmmm... Can I really try to get some help in here?
<Jeffrae> hi
<LiteHedded> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/gdm not found.
<Jeffrae> how do I start mode2?
<spyder89> i will try again and see what happens
<gasp> LiteHedded:: alt+ctrl+backspace
<kookaburra> reconfigure xorg maybe mike1? I remember it having information concerning mice setups.
<fabsoli> hey wasup?
<LiteHedded> gasp that doesn't work for me
<supaneko> ;) WELL... I'll ask 'n keep tryin' with the Google searches.
<christopher_> spyder89, make sure to check the integrity of the cd and i believe the MD5SUM value
<Jeffrae> anyone using lirc?
<bimberi> LiteHedded: what display manager do you use?  kdm? xdm?
<mike1> xorg in configured already, folling a number of forums and googles searches
<fabsoli> could anybody help me with a video resolution problem?
<mike1> sure
<La_PaRCa> Hey kids. What is a good Python IDE?
<mike1> what's the problem
<weareallone> yes i did
<fabsoli> wide screen is not ok
<weareallone> yes i did
<erik> KDM/GDM are equal- basically they are just the login screens. Kdm = kde's and Gdm = gnomes. I like KDM myself..
<Deanodriver> hi
<mesaboogie1> heya
<mike1> fabsoli -- do you have the monitors specs refresh rate and max resolution?
<Deanodriver> how are you?
<weareallone> crimsun: yes i did that
<crimsun> weareallone: URL?
<smf_> what is the equivalent to the task manager with Linux Ubuntu?
<mesaboogie1> cool, how'bout u?
<fabsoli> i was seen xorg but there are the resolution what i want.....
<RedRose> i have vsftpd installed, but no one can connect to me for browser FTP, why?
<Deanodriver> yeah, not too bad :)
<kookaburra> smf_, that would be the "system monitor"
<Deanodriver> just bought a new monitor, i'm trying to find out how to set it up properly in ubuntu :)
<weareallone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9035
<mike1> for the monitors: google the refresh rate and resolution
<smf_> the system monitor? Thank you. I am new 3 days :)
<Deanodriver> it's an LCD :P
<mike1> then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mesaboogie1> nice1 bro
<Deanodriver> ok
<mike1> in the xorg.conf file you'll have to add the refresh rate and resolutions
<fabsoli> mikel, may i pvt?
<kookaburra> google is such a verb anymore
<mike1> sure
<RedRose> i have vsftpd installed, but no one can connect to me for browser FTP, why? and how can i fix it
<crimsun> weareallone: what model Dell is it?
<Deanodriver> thanks
<Deanodriver> now to find them out
<weareallone> optiplex gx1
<weareallone> ...? is that it?
<malikyo> anyone know where a person can download filter/effects for Gimp?
<luisito> google
<crimsun> weareallone: is that on the cover?
<mesaboogie1> intitle:"index of"  ?
<smf_> any one an Opera user who has succesfuly install the Java Virtual Machine to view Java applets on websites? That installation has eluded me. Have tried 3 times. Anyone?
<weareallone> yeah...
<crimsun> weareallone: sudo modprobe snd-cs4237
<mesaboogie1> smf_:  did you do it the gui way? (through opera)
<weareallone> this is a package?
<mike1> fabsoli did you recieve my requesr
<Xenguy> I want to mount /dev/cdrom, but keep getting an error: /dev/fd0 doesn't exist -- how can I get /dev/fd0 ?  Do I need to re-create it?
<Xenguy> sorry
<Xenguy> I want to mount /dev/fd0
<crimsun> weareallone: type that at the console
<Xenguy> or does it mean the hardware is not being detected
<Xenguy> ?
<Deanodriver> how do I edit it with a GUI or console wizard (xf86config's newer equivalent?)
<fabsoli> mikel, are you seen my pvt? (this question is because i just star irc on linux now ;)
<La_PaRCa> Where are the logs for this channel kept?
<rusakk0> i really have no idea what to do here.. I try reading the instructions but since this is the first time I use linux..
<christopher_> hello, whats the command in terminal to install a .run file?
<smf_> I had to download a .deb file and then run some codes in my terminal then they talked about reconfiguring my repos
<Xenguy> smf_: sudo ./filename  ?
<mike1> fabsoli, I sent the DCC offer to you
<smf_> hold....
<smf_> plz
<weareallone> crimsun: not found
<Deanodriver> wait, found specs on it :)
<amphi> Deanodriver: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fabsoli> no
<cooldaddydoof> smf_ sorry I use firefox
<cooldaddydoof> rusakk0 what is the problem
<Deanodriver> thanks :)
<mesaboogie1> smf_:  trudat
<crimsun> weareallone: which lspnp
<smf_> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<weareallone> ...?
<rusakk0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Xenguy> smf_: java stuff?  I guess you need a java environment of course
<rusakk0> I am trying to get rar files opened and I read what to do there but it tells me nothing
<smf_> I am doing something wrong but the instructions are more geared towards an other version of ubuntu
<crimsun> weareallone: type that in the console.
<smf_> I guess I can always use Firefox
<rusakk0> what does it mean that I need to create a symbolic link etc
<smf_> and avoid further headaches
<fabsoli> cool: if you gave runnable rigths to the file is just like xenguy said
<Xenguy> smf_: FF is a good choice :-)
<fabsoli> cool: if you gave runnable rigths to the file is just like xenguy said
<fabsoli> .
<smf_> Since Opera is not an open source
<weareallone> sorry, did that and have prompt again
<smf_> I guess I can kick it to the curb
<fabsoli> ops
<Cainus> hey...anyone know how to get *write* access to a linux samba share from windows?  all I can do is read...
<weareallone> ..after saying /sbin/lspnp
<crimsun> weareallone: did you get any output?
<Cainus> i'm thinking chmod 777 on my home dir might be overkill
<weareallone> crimsun: sorry, refer to above ure last msg
<Xenguy> Anyway, anyone know why I have no floppy device /dev/fd0  ?
<crimsun> weareallone: I read that. I want to know if you got any output.
<weareallone> guess not
<smf_> Nothing wrong with Firefox. I am just so used to using Opera but I did use firefox before when i was using windows except I go plug in happy :)
<Xenguy> smf_: give up Opera; it's really just a bad habit ;-)
<Madpilot> smf_: Java works in Opera (at least in Breezy...)
<mike1> fabsoli email me mjgreenwood@gmail.com
<smf_> Hey Xen I gave windows after 3 days of using ubuntu so I can surely give up Opera:)
<mike1> my nick isn't regestered
<mesaboogie1> and it slows ryt down,.. i know
<Xenguy> smf_: as long as it works, that's my motto
<disasm> trying to get XDMCP/gdm/vnc/(x)inetd I've tried the tutorial that talks about xinetd and tried doing it with plain inetd, but I can't get it to listen to the port, this is dapper, any suggestions?
<smf_> true true
<mesaboogie1> haha, good one
<fabsoli> mikel, do you use skype???
<CanYouHelpMePlz> what exactly is plan9 ?
<smf_> thanks for your time guys.
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: a different operating system
<smf_> is skype free and does it have voice chat?
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: plan9.bell-labs.com
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Xenguy: is it a unix, a linux or what
<jbmagic> what apps comes with ubuntu when you do the full install?
<Xenguy> smf_: I don't believe it is free as in freedom
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: unix related, but wikipedia knows best
<smf_> So no voice with Linux to Windows?
<weareallone> crimsun: no output
<Xenguy> smf_: dunno
<mike1> fabsoli<  I have it installed but never used it (yahoo account for gaim is mikeandadina@yahoo.com
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: I think the papers at the Labs site would be better than wikipedia
<crimsun> weareallone: do you have "Plug n' Play OS" enabled in BIOS?
<smf_> My girl friend is mad because I dumped my windows XP and now we have no voice chat
<mesaboogie1> smf_:  you can check this too (breezy, are you not using breezy?) http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/java&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/java%26num%3D75%26hl%3Den%26hs%3D4cN%26lr%3D%26client%3Dopera%26rls%3Den
<CanYouHelpMePlz> I have an amd 700mhz with 128 ram, i think the dvd-rom drive is broken, how do i get ubuntu on that machine ?
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: it runs nicely under qemu if you want to play with it
<jbmagic> what some good apps you guys recommend to get after ubuntu is installed?
<smf_> I am using breezy yes new version
<mesaboogie1> skypes free (enough)
<smf_> ok looking
<smf_> ty
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: look on the Install wiki page for something like 'network install'
<gasp> yikes culture shock
<gasp> i just installed fluxbox
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !networkinstall
<ubotu> Install without a cdrom, recommended for people with broadband https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Xenguy> gasp: minimalist :-)
<smf_> do I need a phone line for skype? Cus I only gots cable no phone line LMAO
<weareallone> not sure, i'll come back fter i check, u still gonna be here?
<mike1> fabsoli what's your skype number?
<disasm> gasp: it's much better isn't it :-D
<amphi> gasp: nice, altough I prefer openbox, personally
<gasp> Xenguy:: i was using window maker
<mesaboogie1> gasp, cool!
<crimsun> weareallone: yes. ping me when you return.
<weareallone> thx a lot
<Xenguy> gasp: I used that for a long time - I liked it
<bimberi> smf_: http://www.skype.com
<smf_> ok L@@king
<gasp> i've been using window maker for years, but i'm tired of the lack of progress it's making
<smf_> ty
<jbmagic> what the best dvd ripping to use? and best cd ripping to use?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Xenguy: so  all i need for that pc is a network card? and i can install ubuntu on it?
<disasm> smf_: what about voip, would something like that work? I know there are voip clients for windows, and one of my clients had someone set him up a debian linux box to act as a voip server (using asterisk i think)
<Xenguy> gasp: I use gnome on fast hardware, and xfce on slower boxen these days
* Ober looks for the equivalent of xorgcfg to change the driver to ati flgx which installed
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<smf_> I will keep voip in mind as I know nothing about it
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: I have no idea since I've never tried it, but it sounds plausible.  Read the web page instructions carefully :-)
<mesaboogie1> (i don't know windowmaker) it looks beautiful >at least the asian's desktops do!
<smf_> but I will search high and low
<smf_> ty
<bimberi> Ober: ^^^^
<TiG4> How would I recursively delete everything within a directory without deleting the directory
<Ober> i see
<disasm> TiG4: rm -r /path/to/directory/*
<Ober> thanks
<intelikey> TiG4 rm -Rf /dir/*
<TiG4> thanks
<Xenguy> TiG4: rm -rf dir/*   ? (nottested!)
<TiG4> hehe wow thanks
<jbmagic> any way to instal ubuntu without all the apps that come with it? this way you can install later what you want and use
<gasp> Xenguy:: i like gnome on speedy hardware, but xfce just isn't quite my taste
<disasm> jbmagic: server
<moonunit> jbmagic, server install
<Mordof> w00t! im on dapper drake :D
<Xenguy> gasp: I didn't really like it the first couple of times I looked at it, but it grew on me -- it's acutally not badly designed at all
<jbmagic> disasm so download the server install.. is it easy to install for a newbie?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i love xfce :-)
<smf_> disas. Voip looks good :)
<gasp> Xenguy:: i agree, it's got a nice design........i've actually set that up for my kids to use on this box
<WiFiTux> is it me or someone broke nm-applet on Dapper?
<mesaboogie1> :)
<gasp> to me it's just funny looking though
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: gnome is heavy for 128mb ram
<Xenguy> gasp: it's snappy fast, and minimalist but I can get my work done fast
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: yea i don't have that pc set-up yet, but it will be running xfce or maybe no gui at all.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: i  need to buy a network card
<luisito> how a googlekey works?
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9036 can someone check that out and tell me what it means?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> the dvd-rom on that pc is hosed
<Ober> now gdm wont start :D
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: realtek 8139 is damn cheap, and works
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: how cheap
<gasp> Xenguy:: that's one of the things i like about wmaker
<Xenguy> gasp: it's based on the tradition unix 'cde' desktop BTW
<Xenguy> gasp: er, traditional*
<fabsoli> mikel: my nickname is fabsoli
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: where are you?
<mesaboogie1> i like the fact that fluxbox has such a cool homepage/guide and lots and lots of hotkeys
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: US
<disasm> jbmagic: not too bad if you understand apt-get commands
<spyder89> christopher you there
<gasp> Xenguy:: i loathe cde.........had to use it when i was in the military and it was just a horrible experience
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: dunno, USD5 maybe, 10 max I'd have thought
<Xenguy> gasp: hehe
<jbmagic> disasm so server install, i need to be onlien when its installing?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: from where..?
<Xenguy> gasp: solarix or hp ?
<morph_> hi all
<gasp> Xenguy:: both
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: dunno, I'm not in .us
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: but 8139 pci cards are dirt cheap
<Xenguy> gasp: I used it for awhile in a unix shop some years back
<intelikey> TiG4 also of note, that will not get hiden files and dirs.    more specificly  use rm -Rf dir/`ls -A1`    if you really want to get everything.
<morph_> i'd like to know the name of the unstable brach of ubuntu
<RememberPOL> Does anybody know how to run hardware acceleration on a Geforce Go 7800 GTX?
<Madpilot> CanYouHelpMePlz: any computer store should be able to sell you a network card
<disasm> mesaboogie1: i went from kde1 -> wmaker -> flux -> xfce -> flux -> gnome -> flux with many other less known wm's in the middle, I just haven't found anything that can compare to flux ;-)
<Xenguy> morph_: dapper
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: i wonder if the xbox NIC is compatible
<mesaboogie1> heya morph_
<_jason> morph_: the development version is dapper, there is no 'unstable'
<morph_> tnx :D
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Madpilot: yea i just want a dirt cheap one
<mesaboogie1> disasm: heh
<intelikey> TiG4 or without dir/  but cd into the dir first....
<morph_> i'd like to test it
<gasp> Xenguy:: yeah there was a bunch of us that used to regularly annoy the admins by changing various things that they didn't think we should be able to change in CDE
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: no idea - rip it out and see what lscpi has to say about it - MS WinEthernet perhaps ;)
<mesaboogie1> cool"
<morph_> it's hard?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: lol
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: a softNIC ;)
<Xenguy> gasp: admins: some are with you, and some are agin ya ;-)
<IdleOne> whats the command to clear the terminal?
<gasp> Xenguy:: yup
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: what is softNIC
<mesaboogie1> can gnome and firefox make hotkeys like opera and flux can? guys
<gasp> Xenguy:: they were annoyed with us for knowing as much if not more than they did
<amphi> CanYouHelpMePlz: a winmodem equiv I just made up
<disasm> IdleOne: clear
<IdleOne> heh
<CanYouHelpMePlz> amphi: ahh i see
<IdleOne> thanks
<gasp> ok, so why isn't the style i installed showing up in the menu
<gasp> *grumble*
<Xenguy> gasp: that's a tough place to be for a sysadmin, but there's always a few power users out there
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9036 can someone check that out and tell me what it means?
<mesaboogie1> kikt!
<digi> hey just wanted to know how much space does ubuntu takes with minimal instalation + GNOME
<jbmagic> server install, i need to be online when its installing?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> jbmagic: no
<CanYouHelpMePlz> jbmagic: it has no gui, if it's a desktop don't use that install
<jbmagic> ok
<Xenguy> digi: don't quote me, but something like 3.5-4.5 Gb ??
<digi> really?!
<Xenguy> digi: it's documented somewhere
<gasp> Xenguy:: yeah they loved us..........they wouldn't admit it, but we really did make their lives easier when it came down to it
<Xenguy> digi: how much room you got?
<intelikey> digi about 500m  but i doubt you really mean minimal+'nome   so more like the default is 1.7g
<cyblivious> anybody knows of an RSS reader with newspaper view/layout?
<digi> 1.5gb
<spyder89> xenguy why when i try to install ubuntu it give me error "crc error"
<Xenguy> digi: do you need X?
<Ober> hmm firegl drivers dont match the xorg installed....
<Xenguy> spyder89: sounds like a bad CD?
<intelikey> yeah 1.5~9  some where in there.   about 1.7
<spyder89> bad cd or bad cdrom
<Ober> man this does not even work even though the package comes with ubuntu...
<Ober> oh well
<shortjollio> how come i cant write to my usr folder?
<weareallone> crimsun: no options for that in bios, but i did not have to install anything for my dvd drive
<intelikey> digi i don't have x but this is not a minimalest install either and note "/dev/hda2               360655    282648     78007  79% / "
<Xenguy> shortjollio: permissions issue most likely
<_jason> shortjollio: because root owns it
<crimsun> weareallone: dpkg -l pcmcia-cs|grep ^ii
<digi> so.
<digi> ~700mb w/o x /
<digi> ?
<smf_> Out.......Peace \/
<intelikey> digi that is a 360m partition ^  with 78m free   that's my whole system.
<_jason> shortjollio: you shouldn't need to write to /usr, but if you really believe you do, use sudo
<shortjollio> well how do i make it so i can
<digi> oh
<_jason> ubotu: tell shortjollio about sudo
<digi> sounds nice
<shortjollio> _jason i know about sudo but is there a way to do it without going into th terminal
<_jason> shortjollio: what are you trying to do exactly?
<asymmetry> shortjollio, didnt know the terminal was such a bad thing
<digi> i just want a ubuntu machine at home for my guests since it looks rather easy to use
<weareallone> no packages found
<shortjollio> _jason, i downloaded some new brushes for gimp and id like to put them in the brush folder
<digi> 333mhz 160mb ram 1.5gb
<_jason> shortjollio: put them in ~/.gimp-2.2/brushes/
<asymmetry> i guess running ubuntu on a p4 2.8 1gb ram 80gb hdd is overkill...
<shortjollio> _jason, how?
<zebraFusion> Can anyone recommend a good ftp server to go along with an apache install?
<_jason> shortjollio: open nautilus and navigate to .gimp-2.2/brushes in your $HOME, then copy and paste
<biovore> zebraFusion: proftpd
<intelikey> digi if you are really talking minimalest + gnome .  like i said 500m     i have installed ubuntu 5.4 on 190m partition   but you can't use the installer for that...          and yes if you make a single partition of that 1.5 you might be able to let it install 'default'
<WiFiTux> anyone here on dapper with network-manager installed?
<biovore> or wu-ftpd
<jbmagic> is there a list to show what apps comes wioth ubuntu when you install it?
<_jason> shortjollio: you'll need to show hidden folders (press ctrl+h)
<digi> ok ill just try and see
<digi> best way to learn
<digi> ahhe
<intelikey> indeed
<shortjollio> _jason, ok thx, that works
<digi> ty
<Xenguy> jbmagic: use 'synaptic', or do 'dpkg -l * |less'
<intelikey> np
<zebraFusion> biovore, is that a popular release?
<kookaburra> jbmagic, surf this link:  http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<intelikey> why the asterisk in that Xenguy ?
<fabsoli> thank you guys see ya
<jbmagic> Xenguy i mean before i isntall full ubuntu
<digi> good night to all of you and thanks again
<LordMelkor> how can i get realplayer to play embedded realvideo?
<LordMelkor> (in firefox)
<Madpilot> jbmagic: that'll be a pretty long list, there's thousands of apps available (not all installed by default, of course!)
<mattwestm> how do you burn an iso in linux?
<weareallone> crimsun: no packages found
<crimsun> weareallone: sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs
<Xenguy> jbmagic: there's gonna be like 10's of thousands of lines in that list ;-)
<Xenguy> intelikey: redundant?
<intelikey> yeah
<WiFiTux> LordMelkor: enable multiverse and use apt-cache searc
<Xenguy> ahh
<WiFiTux> h
<_jason> ubotu: tell mattwestm about iso
<LordMelkor> wifitux: search for what?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !bin
<ubotu> CanYouHelpMePlz: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbmagic> seems like default of ubuntu only has GNOME Office, OpenOffice. i really hope there not too many. i just like to have what i use only
<Madpilot> mattwestm: in Ubuntu, just find your ISO in the file manager and right-click on it, select "Burn To Disc" - done
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i install a .bin ?
<_jason> CanYouHelpMePlz: what are you trying to install?
<weareallone> crimson: all values 0
<Madpilot> jbmagic: OpenOffice is default
<mattwestm> is there a command line version?
<intelikey> CanYouHelpMePlz sh file.bin
<CanYouHelpMePlz> _jason: a newer version of xfce
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: thanks!
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need help with my external cd
<crimsun> weareallone: ?
<jbmagic> so ubuntu is pretty clean when you install the default..you not goign to get alot of junk apps?
<Aragorn_Guardian> is usb, and ubuntu dint recognizes it...
<CanYouHelpMePlz> jbmagic: nope
<weareallone> crimsun: already newest version
<jbmagic> nice
<Xenguy> jbmagic: you want the 'server' install I think
<shortjollio> _jason, i dont see the new brushes tho when i use gimp
<Madpilot> jbmagic: that depends on your own def'n of "junk apps"...
<jbmagic> server install has no gui i hear
<crimsun> weareallone: does ``pnpdump'' return anything?
<_jason> shortjollio: did you close gimp and start it up again
<intelikey> jbmagic depends on your deffinition of 'junk apps'
<Xenguy> jbmagic: yes, were you the one who was short of space?
<jbmagic> junk apps= apps that i am not going to use
<jbmagic> Xenguy no
<Xenguy> jbmagic: OK, nm then
<LordMelkor> how can i get realplayer to play embedded realvideo? (for firefox)
<shortjollio> _jason, yes
<Madpilot> jbmagic: the whole standard install of Ubuntu is ~1.8Gb, just so you know
<LordMelkor> right now mplayer is taking over, and it doesnt work right
<weareallone> crimsun: nope
<jbmagic> so ubuntu installs alot of apps for default?  i hope it will be easy to remove if i dont want
<kookaburra> jbmagic, that is up to your opinion. the entire install is only one cd. it isn't THAT huge compared to wondows xp.
<axisys> anyone know of a good calendar app that I can use with my work imap/exchange server ... or some app to fetch the calendar? i am keep missing my schedule meetings
<shortjollio> _jason, i went to where it shows the brushes and they werent there
<Madpilot> jbmagic: and that includes OpenOffice, Firefox, the GIMP, etc
<intelikey> Madpilot is that breezy ?
<_jason> shortjollio: let me try, link me to a random brush please?
<weareallone> pnpdump
<kookaburra> windows even
<Madpilot> intelikey: the installed size? yes
<Xenguy> axisys: I use evolution (with kalarm too)
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> it continues to grow...
<intelikey> 1.7 hoary
<axisys> Xenguy: how do u like it?
<Xenguy> axisys: that's a LookOut'ish email app
<shortjollio> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24531489/
<Madpilot> intelikey: any idea what the basic install of Dapper is going to be?
<Xenguy> axisys: it's buggy but it's good enough, will probably get better, and it's all I have right now :-)
<intelikey> no i don't.
<Peteresque> hi
<axisys> so when u have a schedule meeting in calendar does it pop up in time?
<kookaburra> if you want a small os just install Damn Small Linux
<jml> where's the best place to go for up-to-date information on running Ubuntu on a powerbook?
<kookaburra> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=damnsmall
<Xenguy> axisys: I just find it slow too, so it takes patience, but it does the job
<shortjollio> _jason, wait i got it to work
<intelikey> looking like about 1.85 1.9  but that changes.....
<LordMelkor> the damnsmall window manager is ugly
<_jason> shortjollio: ok
<weareallone> crimsun:nuthin
<LordMelkor> good for data recovery tho
<Xenguy> axisys: the pop-up doesn't work for me ATM, so I use kalarm each day to set pop-up alarms
<axisys> for email i am using mutt to read the exchange imap files.. just the calendar functionality is missing
<kookaburra> fluxbox is pretty sparse
<shortjollio> _jason, i need to extract it to home folder and then cut and paste it to the brush folder, instead of just eaxtracting to brush
<weareallone> crimsun: nadda
<shortjollio> _jason, thx a lot man
<_jason> shortjollio: np
<crimsun> weareallone: is there anything in bios about specific resources to allocate to your sound chipset?
<FearMoth> I want to install the kernel sources in Ubuntu 5.10 .. uname -r tells me my kernel version is 2.6.12-10-k7, but the closest match for kernel sources in synaptic is kernel-source-2.6.11 ... where can I find the kernel sources that match my kernel version?
<Xenguy> axisys: I just wanted something that could do Exchange on linux - evolution is one option that works
<weareallone> crimsun: no
<unk468> hello , i just installed an ubunt00 as a "server" (when i booted from cd) How can i make these things: -configure the internet (not dhcp, but static) how can i change the asking level of sistem (ask lot of things/medium/or just what coud breake sistem) how can i use a http://proxy ? how can I install the X interface very "custom" (i don`t neet all tha funky stuff from gnome)?
<sizzam> anyone successfully using the gnome-clipboard-daemon
<Laz> is flight 3 the newest version
<crimsun> no, Flight 4 is out
<axisys> anyone else have a solution for exchange calendar? i will check out kalarm that Xenguy uses
<Laz> shit
<smf_> back :)
<asterisk99> How can I have a server program like Asterisk run on bootup?
<gach> ok
<kookaburra> wow unk468 try not to ask everything all at once man. that is one heck of a laundry list
<gach> i need help
<gasp> hi laz
<Peteresque> does ubuntu support my mac's airport card and bluetooth
<unk468> uh how can i enable the root account i hate sudo
<gach> with XGL
<axisys> !exchange
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<crimsun> weareallone: does ``sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0'' work?
<gach> anybody?
<Xenguy> axisys: I just assume that the evolution pop-ups will be fixed eventually
<axisys> !calendar
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<Laz> hi gasp
<Peteresque> does ubuntu support my mac's airport card and bluetooth
<httpdss> does anyone know how to change the bitrate of an ogg vorbis ??? (from 192 to 128)
<kookaburra> oh my gosh. you *want* to run as root unk468!?
<unk468> kookaburra :)
<smf_> Can some one plz tell me where ubuntu keeps the downloaded files from FrostWire when they are done downloading?
<axisys> Xenguy: i am sure soon it will
<weareallone> ami supposed to be includding ''?
<Laz> peter it does experimentally :P
<crimsun> weareallone: no
<Peteresque> does ubuntu support my mac's airport card and bluetooth
<kookaburra> yeah, that is pretty smart. make sure you enable every possible service too.
<linux_user400354> I am trying to download jdk5.0 for linux using wget -c. wget complains the filename is too long. I think wget is trying to name the file with the entire url of the file. how can i fix this?
<sinaduel> Is there voice recognition software for linux?
* Xenguy runs away...
<FearMoth> I want to install the kernel sources in Ubuntu 5.10 .. uname -r tells me my kernel version is 2.6.12-10-k7, but the closest match for kernel sources in synaptic is kernel-source-2.6.11 ... where can I find the kernel sources that match my kernel version?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> what is the name of the xpixmaps?
<kookaburra> enable remote logins... the works. and stay as root at all times
<CanYouHelpMePlz> for apt-get install
<Laz> Peteresque: Yes but experimentally
<kookaburra> my gosh. you are right unk468! sudo sucks. *I* should run as root at all times too.
<weareallone> crimsun: got nuthin
<Madpilot> kookaburra: stop giving such "good" advice :P
* kookaburra smacks head
<unk468> ok, then first how the internet can be enabled ? is the first distro witch tells me that i have dhcp, but i hav static...
<intelikey> unk468 you asked a lot and i will only address two of the questions for now.  1 level of sistem questions dpkg-reconfigure dpkg  and choose high   for only the highest priority questions   or low for all the possable questions   2 installing just x  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<gasp> lol
<dabaR> Laz: on what release?
<gasp> sduo is kinda nice
<unk468> no i like su -
<themachine> what music player can play wma?
<themachine> or is there possibly a converter?
<Laz> dabaR: dapper
<Madpilot> themachine: install the w32codecs, and Totem or nearly anything can
<crimsun> weareallone: elaborate. Do you get an error, or do you just get the prompt back immediately?
<Madpilot> !tell themachine about w32codecs
<dabaR> Laz: coolio
<weareallone> prompt
<Bmur> Few questions: Is Dapper going to retain the brown theme?  I don't necessarily care too much, but I know that other people do.  Will Gnome 2.14 be able to change file permissions recursively from the GUI?  How much of a performance increase are we going to see with Dapper (vs. 5.10)?
<Jeffrae> HI anyone usin LIRC?
<crimsun> weareallone: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Laz> dabaR but it takes a lot of work to make it work :)
<weareallone> cat /proc/asound/cards
<weareallone> doh
<cheryl> hi can ne one tell me the msn messenger equivalent to dl please?
<dabaR> Laz: pah
<intelikey> unk468 sorry debconf not dpkg       'what was i thinking'
<IdleOne> cheryl:  amsn
<Madpilot> Bmur: brown - yes, AFAIK. recursive from GUI - no idea, but it would be nice. preformance increase - probably, Breezy is faster here than Hoary was :P
<IdleOne> !amsn
<ubotu> rumour has it, amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<kookaburra> !tell unk468 about root
<phillipc> what package can I get intltoolize from?
<cheryl> thanks :)
<Bmur> Madpilot: K, thanks.
<weareallone> crimsun: 0 [CS4236B        ] : CS4236B - CS4236B
<weareallone>                      CS4236B at 0x534, irq 5, dma 1&3
<wastrel> Bmur:  wouldn't be too hard to write a script to fix the theme
<crimsun> weareallone: now adjust the volumes using alsamixer ('m' to unmute)
<dougemd> has anyone here used sane?
<dabaR> Laz: is the work documented anywhere?
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<CanYouHelpMePlz> where should i put a .so file
<CanYouHelpMePlz> on my pc, like where is the best spot
<dougemd> I'm brand new to ubuntu and the package manager the latest build of sane says it recongnizes my printer
<dougemd> but the verison I have with my unbuntu install doesn't
<Laz> dabaR: i can find it for you :)
<phillipc> philc: intltool
<weareallone> thank you thank you thank you
<overrider> hello, does anyone know of a free viewer for autocad drawings such as .dwg and .dxf ?
<intelikey> unk468 as to dhcp -vs- static ip's   i don't do networking or windows.  sorry.
<dabaR> Laz: heh
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: where do i put a .so file
<Bmur> Wastrel: Well, I change it for myself.  ...but brown really isn't a very great default.
<AMDXP> Hi there has anyone sucessfully setup MythTV on ATI Wonder card
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: you can set it to static config via System > Administration > Networking
<crimsun> weareallone: now, to make sure it works on next boot, you need to type the following at the console: echo "options snd-cs4236 isapnp=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-cs4236
<asterisk99> where can I find documentation on how to set up a program to run after boot-up?
<Madpilot> Bmur: well, it's not blue, or that horribly plastic default XP theme :P
<intelikey> CanYouHelpMePlz hehhe for what ?    ( but probably in /lib  or maybe  /usr/lib  or even /var/lib )
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: for x pix maps
<Jeffrae> is there a god howto on lirc and ubuntu?
<crimsun> weareallone: then: echo "snd-cs4236" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Bmur> Madpilot: True.
<IdleOne> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc is probably at http://www.lirc.com
<wastrel> libxpm4 is packaged in apt
<intelikey> CanYouHelpMePlz is there not a readme or howto that came with your dl ?   or one on the site that will explain what to do with it ?
<Jeffrae> i been there
<Ex-Cyber> is X in Dapper monolithic, modular, or some kind of mix?
<mesaboogie1> AMDXP:  the howto at ldp would suggest so
<yaaar> is there a command i can run or somewhere i can look to find out what type of memory my system uses? the chipset (intel 845) can support both sdram and ddr, but i don't know which this board has
<mesaboogie1> (linuxdocumentationproject)
<Jeffrae> I installed lirc using package manager
<AMDXP> mesaboogie1: ok i will check it out
<LordMelkor> memsaboobilage
<intelikey> CanYouHelpMePlz if not look in the dirs i mentioned for a file of the same name.....   (make backups before you overwrite)
<gpled> has anyone been getting lockups, with the last kernel update?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: i got it, but where should i install xfce, is /usr/local ok?
<mesaboogie1> lol
<IdleOne> Jeffrae:  what do you need to know then?
<Jeffrae> well i installed it
<unk468> okay i noted on in my note book the command`s thanks intelikey | kookaburra
<intelikey> should be fine CanYouHelpMePlz,  but /usr/X*/  is probably the prefered place.
<_smd_> I was wondering if anyone else was having problems in
<_smd_> gaim with getting user info in  Msn,not icq ?
<Jeffrae> I just don't see how to test it with ubuntu.. I get errors saying not set up
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: /usr/X*/ ?
<Jeffrae> is there a howto on lirc and the ubuntu distro
<kookaburra> please don't take any of the advice *I* gave you about root unk468
<gasp> Laz:: do i know you?
<IdleOne> try wiki.ubuntu.com/lirc
<cheryl> I'm havin probs installing amsn ...
<intelikey> yeah CanYouHelpMePlz 'ls /usr/ '   and you will see what i mean
<Jeffrae> thanks :)
<Laz> gasp: i guess you do
<CanYouHelpMePlz> x11r6 ?
<Peteresque> can some 1 prvt me???
<Jeffrae> hmm does not exist yet
<intelikey> that's it
<gasp> Laz:: ok.
<Jeffrae> maybe you know of some other software that might help me
<kookaburra> pervert you Peteresque !?
<Jeffrae> I just need to use lirc to see the pulses of my remote
<kookaburra> heck no!
* kookaburra laughs
<IdleOne> Jeffrae:  sorry i dont use it so I dont know how to set it up :/
<unk468> is not about networking it`s about the thing that ubuntuu thinks/belive that my ISP have dhcp , but I have a static ip adress . in need to do a " netcfg or netcard configure" to input the ip / gateway / dns etc.
<Jeffrae> I am going to emulate it with a circuit
<Jeffrae> its cool
<Jeffrae> thanks for trying :)
<IdleOne> np
<Peteresque> can some 1 private me???got some serious questions
<intelikey> of course you know that the executable goes in <whereever>/bin/ CanYouHelpMePlz
<Peteresque> can some 1 private me???got some serious questions
<IdleOne> Peteresque:  ask your question here it may help other users also
<Madpilot> Peteresque: please stop repeating, and just ask your questions here...
<_smd_> I also noticed at work with windows xp i cannot get user info either anymore, so i dont know if it is a all over problem... as I can only get on msn and aim at work
<Peteresque> anybody had the list of supported apps by Ubuntu???
<wastrel> unk468:  system > administration > networking
<_smd_> And i know at home i can get icq info
<Peteresque> anybody had the list of supported apps by Ubuntu???
<unk468> i don`t have X
<_smd_> but at work i cannot log on at all
<unk468> gome etc
<bimberi> Peteresque: (stop repeating) http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<unk468> wastrel
<Madpilot> Peteresque: there's 16,000+ packages in Ubuntu's repos, and they all work in Ubuntu (mostly...)...
<Laz> Is Windows Vista supported in Ubuntu?
<LiteHedded> I need help getting samba running. please don't say !samba
<Peteresque> thx...
<kookaburra> omg. windows vista
<intelikey> CanYouHelpMePlz now let me give some free (un-solicited) advice, make notes of where you have put all those files you have installed by hand; because sooner or later you will be looking for them.
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: it won't once you set it up to have static IP, upon install did you set it to dhcp or manual?
<weareallone> crimsun: done, do i need to reboot?
<skon> is there another way to install to hard drive from live cd instead of using espresso?
<Madpilot> Laz: go wash your mouth out with soap! :P
<IdleOne> lol
<Laz> :p
<unk468> id detected automaticaly that I have dhcp but i have static
<Jeffrae> I wish ubuntu was supported on the i5
<_smd_> I read thr gaim page tonight and they have no reported problems as i can see
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Jeffrae> i am stuck with suse
<kookaburra> the i5? what's that?
<wastrel> unk468:  what detected?  is this ethernet?  dsl?  cablemodem?   dialup?
<IdleOne> Imac G5
<Laz> !php
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<unk468> lan ?
<kookaburra> i see
<unk468> ethernet
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: well, there is a file somewhere that you can set to make it static.. I only know of the thing manually, but didn't that network options under gnome help _at_ all?
<Peteresque> does ubuntu support my mac's airport card and bluetooth?
<Bmur> Have any of you been running the alpha of Dapper?  If so, what are your first impressions?  Will it be able to run better on older hardware?  ...something like a 400mhz.  Have any of you been running Breezy on older hardware?
<Laz> !Windows Vista
<ubotu> Laz: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> unk468:  system > administration > networking
<intelikey> CanYouHelpMePlz it's a lot easier to make notes now and save them in a file, than to try to remember all the file names and where they are, tomarrow or next month....
<yaaar> is there a command i can run or somewhere i can look to find out what type of memory my system uses? the chipset (intel 845) can support both sdram and ddr, but i don't know which this board has
<unk468> huh I DONT have GNOME
<unk468> :)
<LiteHedded> SAMBA HELP PLEASE!
<wastrel> unk468:  then  man interfaces  and configure  /etc/network/interfaces
<IdleOne> Laz:  what do you mean does ubuntu support windows vista? side not has windows ever supported opensource?
<weareallone> if i can just find a good media player on here...
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: ifconfig eth0 <IP> :P or man ifconfig
<LiteHedded> sorry for caps :)
<kookaburra> what's the point of getting an expensive mac only to get of X?
<jbmagic> any of you guys planning to ge tthe new macbook pro?
<unk468> oky..
* dabaR hanbds LiteHedded a cup full of samba help.
<Peteresque> does ubuntu support my mac's airport card and bluetooth?
<kookaburra> get rid of even
<Jeffrae> not
<Jeffrae> I5 <> Imac g5
<Jeffrae> I5 is an IBM machine
<Bmur> jbmagic: maybe this summer.  ...I still love my iBook.
<Laz> Will Ubuntu make coffee for me?
<yaaar> unk468: you'll probably also need to do 'route add -net default gw <gw ip>' after the ifconfig command to set your default route
<dabaR> Peteresque: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/AirportExtreme
<LiteHedded> please help
<IdleOne> Jeffrae:  sorry
<Dr_Willis> !ask
* kookaburra laughs at Laz 
<yaaar> unk468: and in any case, that'll only do it for one boot...
<Jeffrae> is cool
<crimsun> weareallone: you don't need to reboot. Those two steps were to ensure that audio functions correctly on subsequent boots.
<LiteHedded> can't install my windoes shared printer
<Jeffrae> iSeries
<dabaR> Peteresque: bluetooth works, afaik. dunno about whether all devices are supported.
<intelikey> laz if you hook it to a firecracker device, yes sir.
<weareallone> not sure if all problems are solved with sound yet
<hatake_kakashi> LiteHedded: are you trying to print a file from Ubuntu to window's shared printer?
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  system > administration > printing  didn't work?
<Jeffrae> the i5 does use a PowerPC Proc though..
<_smd_> So no one else is having issues with looking at user info in gaim?
<dabaR> LiteHedded: did you read the wiki page?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: thanks, can you help me with something
<LiteHedded> no it didn't work
<intelikey> CanYouHelpMePlz ask.
<LiteHedded> yea I read it
<kookaburra> will ubuntu interoperate with my dead cats' soul?
<LiteHedded> I've followed the instructions from !samba
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: hmm it might be working one sec.
<Dr_Willis> windows/service pack 2 - has their annoying firewall that often blocks access to the shares.
<jbmagic> how you like ubuntu compare to a mac?
<IdleOne> kookaburra:  only if the cat is/was black
* kookaburra laughs
<intelikey> LiteHedded that's off topic
<hatake_kakashi> Dr_Willis: aka ICF :)
<LiteHedded> what's off topic?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> intelikey: hmm yea it's working
<dabaR> LiteHedded: http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch10.html
<zeta> if i upgrade ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.04, should i expect lots of brokeness?
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is, like, Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<hatake_kakashi> zeta: probably yes
<intelikey> !start an editor war
<ubotu> intelikey: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LiteHedded> k guess no one in here has expierience with samba
<_jason> !offtopic =~ s/maybe/may be/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<spikebike> firefox + flash audio broke for me
<Laz> Does dapper 6.05 stop anal leakage?
<Peteresque> how to setup my bluetooth in my MacMini???
<zeta> hatake_kakashi, any way to reverse this process?
<disasm> LiteHedded: whats the issue
<Bmur> jbmagic: Umm, there is no replacement for Mac in my life now.  I use Ubuntu for my brother and sister.  ...and I have a ubuntu machine at work.
<Mordof> little help! where is the good nvidia driver install guide, the one with 3 methods to use.. ubotu doesn't have it
<Dr_Willis> zeta,  dapper is  in testing. :P i advise you dont mess with it yet.
<unk468> and i have a BIG problem also if you really know how to solve it please answer me. I did installed by mistake grub in /dev/hda4 it`s my 100 G partition with music and it`s NTFS... it didn`t gived any error at install, i corected the error booted in ubuntoo, rebooted in win2k but i can`t see the partition now.. it see d: as filsystem unknown.(pqmagic see it as ntfs but the label is "m?m" I can`t format it
<zeta> i have all sorts of fun things like missing icons and broken cursors
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Laz: no, it causes it
<LiteHedded> can't install smb printer or view network shares disasm
<hatake_kakashi> zeta: not really
<kookaburra> it does if you cram the cd in the right places Laz
<yaaar> Laz: i'd see your doctor about that leakage...
<zeta> can i expect to eventually work? =)
<Dr_Willis> LiteHedded,  that sounds exactly like MS's firewall.
<unk468> and I don`t wish to format it
<jbmagic> does ubuntu do a great job in recognizing hardware you have on your pc?
<LiteHedded> not running ms firewall
<disasm> LiteHedded: view network shares from linux, or share from linux and view in windows?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> jbmagic: yes it does, better then windows in alot of cases
<kookaburra> jbmagic, it does a great job.
<Mordof> unk468: you probably will have to, that really screws up things big time
<hatake_kakashi> zeta: upon the full release, yes
<LiteHedded> from linux
<jbmagic> awesome
<zeta> i can live with the brokeness until then
<zeta> thanks, hatake_kakashi
<LiteHedded> my windows printer is shared and I want to install it in ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> zeta: np
<jbmagic> how long has ubuntu been out... its so popular now
<bimberi> !xpprint
<kookaburra> couple of years
<ubotu> Printing from ubuntu to an XP connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter.  Printing from XP to an ubuntu connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Mordof> cooldaddydoof: you there?
<Peteresque> how to setup my bluetooth in my MacMini???
<dabaR> bimberi: dio you use ubotu's search?
<Bmur> jbmagic: I'll say this, Ubuntu does alot better dealing with my wireless card than XP.
<unk468> ok but now i have 80 G music there and i can`t acces it because from my typing mistake in ubunt00 setup. now how about the root account is dangerous ?...
<unk468> if the setup mount my ntfs partitin in RW ?
<bimberi> dabaR: no, i knew about the wiki pages and set up the factoid :)
<jbmagic> bmur that awesome i cant wait to use ubuntu.
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: you cannot setup linux to have full support of NTFS
<bosco> ping google.com
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: unless if you want to try captive NTFS and/or trialing to lose your data, then by all means go ahead
<unk468> but y can setup linux to DONT WRITE GRUB ON NTFS
<asterisk99> anyone here runnning asterisk on ubuntu?????
<Bmur> jbmagic: have you tried any other linux distros?
<Dr_Willis> you can put grub on any of the various mbr's :P
<Dr_Willis> on the different drives.
<wastrel> there's an asterix package in universe i believe
<yaaar> asterisk99: not at the moment....but i had it on here a few months back
<jbmagic> bmur did you keep everything on ubuntu when you install the default ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: its the same deal vice versa, you cannot put it on NTFS because its not supported
<wastrel> hatake_kakashi:  isn't there read only ntfs support
<bosco> go to EternalCry.com and set up a user name
<gasp> laz
<Jeffrae> Anyone running Gnome in ubuntu?
<jbmagic> bmur i try gentoo, but it seems kind hard to install
<wastrel> hatake_kakashi:  he could rescue data & reformat maybe?
<yaaar> Jeffrae: nope.....nobody
<Dr_Willis> Jeffrae,  most people are. :P
<Laz> gasp
<hatake_kakashi> wastrel: read the question, unk468 wants rw support for ntfs
<Jeffrae> hahaha
<_jason> Jeffrae: probably a lot of people
<zeta> Jeffrae, ubuntu runs gnome by default =P
<nbjayme> will anybody please help me on how to record online radio...
<gasp> msg me
<intelikey> Jeffrae first time on ubuntu eeh ?
<Jeffrae> I was kidding
<Peteresque> Laz:any site about how to setup my bluetooth in my MacMini???
<Bmur> jbmagic: I didn't really get rid of anything from the standard install
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: there is only read support for NTFS not write
<Jeffrae> I was always a KDE guy.. Ubuntu made me into a Gnome guy
<unk468> y didn`t undestood I REALY INSTALLED GRUB IN MY NTFS /dev/hda4 by mistake , at ubuntoo setup !
<Bmur> jbmagic: I added a few programs
<Jeffrae> KDE was always faster on mandrake systems in my experiance
<_jason> nbjayme: use mplayer -dumpstream
<Laz> Peteresque: check the forums
<jbmagic> bmur so kinda new to linux.  just hope ubuntu will be easy to learn.
<Dr_Willis> unk468,  so?
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: you meant on the MBR :P
<unk468> and now windows dosen`t know the filesystem of hda4
<unk468> grr
<unk468> so
<Peteresque> Laz:does Ubuntu support Mp2 sound format?
<Bmur> jbmagic: Ubuntu makes installing apps pretty simple from repositories
<Peteresque> Laz:does Ubuntu support Mp3 sound format?
<unk468> i have data there witch i need
<jbmagic> bmur what kind of things you do on your ubuntu system?
<IdleOne> Peteresque:  yes and yes
<wastrel> unk468:  there is read-only ntfs support for linux, copy off your data and then reformat the partition
<nbjayme> _jason anyway of using sox?
<intelikey> Jeffrae speed was never a real issue to me, i guess i'm what you might classify as a 'control freek' so kde is still my choice....
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: like I said, only read support not write
<Laz> Peteresque: Yes and even Mp1
<yaaar> Peteresque: go to the wiki page on RestrictedFormats
<Jeffrae> so you use kbuntu?
<_jason> nbjayme: don't know what sox is
<Bmur> jbmagic: read the article on adding universe and multiverse repositories
<intelikey> Jeffrae no
<unk468> what is matter with these guys ?...
<jbmagic> bmur you have direct link thanks
<nbjayme> _jason, will mplayer allow one to listen while recording?
<_jason> nbjayme: yes
<Peteresque> Laz:but yesterday i try 2 play my Mp3 sonngs with the player it sayz it doesn't support
<_jason> ubotu: tell Peteresque about mp3
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: you *cannot* write any data to NTFS, simple as that
<IdleOne> !tell Peteresque  about restrictedformats
<rizz> Hello
<sinblox> How can I use DVDs on Ubuntu? I can't figure out what I need to download.
<wastrel> hi
<IdleOne> Peteresque:  read the msg ubotu  sent you
<_jason> ubotu: tell sinblox about dvd
<Dr_Willis> sinblox,  i use 'k3b'
<jbmagic> so hardrive has to be fat 32 for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sinblox,  to burn them :P
<Peteresque> okok
<mesaboogie1> !tell mesaboogie1 about winter-gtk
<Bmur> jbmagic: At home, my brother and sister and I use it for wireless internet, openoffice, music playback, etc.  At work I use it for some of the same things and a little email with Evolution.
<Jeffrae> you run kde on ubuntu itelikey?
<JRlinux> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=410460  says that the new Dapper Drake will drive the wireless Broadcom 4318.  Would that include dapper-install-amd64.iso and dapper-live-i386.iso (615MB)
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: good choice.
<sinblox> Thanks guys
<rizz> I am looking for an ap to print DVD covers
<Laz> Oh n0es my computerz st0l3d my m3gahurtz
<yaaar> is there a command i can run or somewhere i can look to find out what type of memory my system uses? the chipset (intel 845) can support both sdram and ddr, but i don't know which this board has
<nbjayme> _jason, ok ill try mplayer. i hope recording radio will be incorporated on totem soon. just too many multimedia to download on my ubuntu seems to be too confusing.
<Peteresque> Thx jason
<intelikey> i have Jeffrae,  this system doesn't have x tho
<unk468> i booted the ubuntoo cd, started like "server" , the setup script asked me questions about partition table , swap etc. at the GRUB install i didn input /dev/hda5 (reiserFS) instead of /dev/hda4 (ntfs) and now windows dosen`t see the D: (hda5)
<Jeffrae> using the console?
<_jason> nbjayme: mplayer is awesome, I use it for everything
<biovore> yaaar: Look at the ram chips.. SD ram has 3 notches.. DDR only has 1
<Laz> nbjayme: just open your computer up
<biovore> (2 notich for SDRAM)
<intelikey> Jeffrae yes.    but never installed kubuntu  just kde on ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: windows cannot see any other filesystems apart from FAT32 and NTFS
<Jeffrae> ok
<alex2456> can anyone help me, i just updated my comp from the package manager and gnome does not come up when i boot, its only a terminal
<CoffeeIV> How do I get emacs on ubuntu ?
<dabaR> rizz: "sudo aptitude search cover"
<biovore> hatake_kakashi: there is a hack for windows for ext3 read/write support
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install emacs
<Peteresque> _jason Thx
<alex2456> it also downloaded the new kernal
<bjv> biovore: i think there is
<dabaR> rizz: or use synaptic
<rizz> Looking for a gui ap to print dvd covers or could use photo printing applacation
<unk468> ok but it is an NTFS partition (with grub on it)
<hatake_kakashi> biovore: I was about to get around to that, but default windows install does *not*
<_jason> Peteresque: np
<nbjayme> _jason : the documentation of sox kinda says that it can capture raw data sent to /dev/dsp but i cannot make my brain to make it work. :D
<intelikey> CoffeeIV sudo apt-get install xemacs
<jbmagic> bmur that cool. i probably make the 2nd cpu and put it in my room for UBUNTU.   if main cpu is my pc, i have dsl modem..if i get a wireless router and wireless card for Ubuntu will it work and share my dsl
<ssstormy> does anyone have an idea as to why amule dies when I feed it a e2k:// link?
<Hawaii101> why does this channel ban tor users ?
<mesaboogie1> yaaar:  what does ps -A say?
<disasm> _jason: mplayers even better with a frontend like freevo so you can be lazy and use an ir remote to control the music :-D
<yaaar> biovore: i can't really see in there as it is, and i don't want to turn it off and pop the stick out, as mythtv is recording adult swim. also, i'd like to know whether it's ddr 200 vs. 266, etc
<biovore> hatake_kakashi: no.. its MS.. of course not..
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/  - read ext2/3 under windows.
<ssstormy> or edk://, whichever it was
<christopher_> whats the rename command in terminal to rename a file?
<bimberi> CoffeeIV: actually the package is emacs21
<Laz> does apt-get print money work?
<_jason> nbjayme: ah then I suppose you could use that as well, however I have no experience with it :P
<yaaar> mesaboogie1:   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<ssstormy> christopher_, mv file newfile
<yaaar> 18239 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<yaaar> mesaboogie1: woops
<weareallone> crimsun: i get this msg when i try to play something on totem- There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins... so far no other player works either ...rythmbox says mp3 is not streaming music
<_jason> disasm: ha, yeah sounds good
<Dr_Willis> christopher_,  'mv'  - time to fimnd/read a few bash tutorials. :P
<mesaboogie1> yaaar:  whoops what?
<Jeffrae> yaar I take it you use lirc with ubuntu?
<christopher_> oh i know the mv command
<crimsun> weareallone: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<_jason> ubotu: tell christopher_ about cli
<christopher_> i didnt know that could be used the same way
<ssstormy> weareallone, make sure to install all the gstreamer packages
<intelikey> Hawaii101 because of all the trubble that tor user have caused in the past ?
<crimsun> !tell weareallone about restricted
<nbjayme> _jason: gtg. thanks for the inputs.
<monzie> ho do i non -destructively partition my fs?
<CoffeeIV> apt-get install emacs21 worked . . . why isn't that in the gui installer thing ?
<ssstormy> weareallone, and do gst-register-0.8
<mesaboogie1> lol
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: so what? that doesn't mean that your NTFS is guarenteed to work, nor is it that you are going to get write support on linux.. it does not matter which distro, etc you choose. NTFS is propriatory and microsoft likes to keep thing secret, like what thety have been doing for the last 20 odd years. Blame Microsoft
<bjv> i need to put all of my drives on ide0 onto ide1, in order to troubleshoot the controller.  changing all hda to hdc & all hdb to hdd in 1) /etc/fstab and 2) /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monzie> ut has ext3 fs on it , and i want to carve out 10 gigs for FBSD
<yaaar> mesaboogie1: i did -a not -A ....but the output of -A is long but doesn't seem relevant....am i looking for something in particular?
<bjv> if i restart
<bjv> will there be any other problems?
<crimsun> Hawaii101: it didn't after we removed it. Apparently chanserv has reinforced it.
<bjv> i think those 2 things will cover everything, when i make the switch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> hatake_kakashi: no, blame canada.
<biovore> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tor/*]  by crimsun
<Toma-> yaaar, theres not really a way to find out that info... theres a sticker on the side of most ram modules that tells u what it is?
<ssstormy> Jeffrae, "Jeffrae: yaar I take it you use lirc " ... sounds like you a pirate!  >-D
<hatake_kakashi> dabaR: I don't see how Canada sees fit :p
<Hawaii101> crimsun: wierd cause I can login to other channels while tores
<Hawaii101> crimsun: wierd cause I can login to other channels while tored
<yaaar> Jeffrae: no, i've not setup the remote yet. not sure i will...the machine is in a fairly small room anyway
<intelikey> monzie ?  non-destructively partition ?     like resize an existing partition ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<weareallone> gst-regiter-0.8 on terminal?
<Hawaii101> no big deal just wondering
<ssstormy> bjv sounds ike you got it covered
<monzie> yes intelikey
<ssstormy> weareallone, after you install the packages
<crimsun> Hawaii101: like I said, chanserv reinforced it. I've removed it.
<bjv> ssstormy: i was pretty sure.
<ssstormy> weareallone, it adds all the packages to the list of avalible codecs
<weareallone> is this for most packages as well?
<unk468> hatake_kakashi I know that but , don`t you belive that next seup will bee mutch better if WON`T let stupid users like me to install grub only in reiserFS ext3 etc not on ntfs?
<ssstormy> weareallone, or you can save time and isntall totem-xine
<intelikey> parted monzie   or gparted
<bjv> anyone else see a hole in my plan?
<yaaar> Toma-: current visibility inside the case is extremely limited
<bjv> id rather not get boned with a system that wont boot. :\
<Toma-> yaaar, doh :(
<unk468> i was refering to next install script...
<weareallone> from packages?
<Laz> yaaar:  get a flashlight
<ssstormy> bjv, if it dosn't work just stick in a floppy and undo
<bjv> and have to dig up a boot disk
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: that's to do with debian installer not ubuntu
<Toma-> yaaar, only other place i could think, is thru memtest, but that needs a reboot
<yaaar> Laz: not a light issue....cable obstructions primarily
<bjv> yeah
<Bmur> jbmagic: it should do that just fine.  As long as you get a wireless card that is detected automatically.
<yaaar> Toma-: yeah
<bjv> id have to find a floppy drive :P
<weareallone> ssstormy: in packages, this xine?
<Laz> yaaar: move the cables aside :P
<bjv> and a disk :P
<bjv> (id just use an ubuntu live disk)
<epp> hey my ubuntu wont boot unless it has grabbed the time from the internet, because its defaultly set to 1901. how can i change the default?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> wil running a bin in sudo mode fix errors that it gets not being able to make dirs?
<ssstormy> weareallone, well you can use xine, but if you want to stick with totem use totem-xine (totem-xine uses the xine-lib instead of gstreamer)
<jbmagic> bmur what you recommend for a router and wireless card..
<Toma-> epp, quit living in the past! :D
<dabaR> CanYouHelpMePlz: probably.
<disasm> epp: go into bios and adjust it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dabaR: cool thanks
<unk468> well i did downloaded a ubuntoo .iso not a deb.iso the guys from debian say ubuntoo isn`t debian so... the developers shoud fix the problem , because i might lost about 80 G of info now.
<biovore> CanYouHelpMePlz: sudo is god mode on linux..  you can do anything,.. include get hacked
<ssstormy> weareallone, xine is like a dvd kinda player feel while totem is more of a multipurpose player feel
<CanYouHelpMePlz> biovore: god mode lol
<ssstormy> at least for me
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: and also, one should be aware of the fact that Microsoft keeps its secrets like KFC with their so called 'receipes'. Can't blame OSS just because you had their product installed on something that is part of Microsoft
<Toma-> epp, you want to stop getting the time at boot?
<epp> diasm, im on a mac.
<Jeffrae> KFC?
<yaaar> Laz: not long enough; it's a sony box, with small board and stuff's really packed in. trust me, the visual inspection will have to wait until midnight, when the recording for today is over...
<wastrel> unk468:  file a bug, maybe they will change the installer
<Bmur> jbmagic: you wanna talk in a different window?
<Toma-> biovore, i thought it was idqdd? :D
<Jeffrae> Inverted KFC Bucket and White Mask?
<hatake_kakashi> unk468: the problem is, its not that.. do you think that ubuntu has its own installer? it looks very very similar to that of debians
<rizz> Ok looking for a GUI app to print dvd covers, one to print photos might work plz PM me with ideas
<intelikey> bjv only other problem i see is that if there is a disk on ide0 you will be looking for a boot disk....   if there is no dirve on ide0 you are in like flin
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toma-: or idpispopd
<disasm> epp: hmmm, so you can't boot into ubuntu because hw clock is set wrong... makes it difficult...
<yaaar> Laz: not that that's the end of the world....it would of course be that long before i could plug in another stick...
<Toma-> haha
<unk468> ah i don`t wish to blame of to start a flame here, i just wish my problem solved. i`ll get out from here for now bye
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toma-: idspispopd*
<biovore> Toma-: need idifa for some real fun
<epp> Toma, can i mabey set it so always read 2006?
<Toma-> idkfa = ftw :)
<epp> disasm, yes i know.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toma-: haha
<biovore> Toma-: yes thats it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toma-: "their is no cow level"
<epp> kde boots...
<dabaR> rizz: I told you how to find.
<biovore> CanYouHelpMePlz: someone wrote one though :-P
<Laz> In windows we have a thing called sandra and it would tell you what memory type you have but i dont know in linux
<dougemd> can anyone help with getting dvd playback to work. I'm following at how-to online. I set up the extra repositories like it said. But when I tried to add libdvdcss2 I get an error.
<epp> then i can go into gnome after i have booted jde
<CanYouHelpMePlz> biovore: lol blizzard did.
<Toma-> epp, oh, so your bios clock keep reseting?
<dougemd> its says it doesn't exist
<epp> kde*
<rizz> sorry missed it
<biovore> dougemd: memtest86
<hatake_kakashi> Laz: write your own program for it, stop whinging about what you get in windows
<ssstormy> dougemd, did you refresh the repos?
<epp> Toma-, i dont know how to change it on a mac.
<ssstormy> dougemd, apt-get update
<Toma-> epp, i see.
<Toma-> epp, neither do i :|
<Laz> hatake_kakashi: im not whinning :P im just telling yaaar
<phillipc> how do I find the name of the shared library that someone has? e.g. libgdk-x11-2.0 is the general lib, and they may have libgdk-x11-2.0.so.1; how do I get that name?
<tsipper> what's the apt-get command to download gnutella?
<dabaR> rizz: use synaptic, and search for cover. or "aptitude search cover" in the terminal
<phillipc> tsipper: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<wastrel> tsipper:  apt-cache search gnutella
<tsipper> thanks
<dabaR> hatake_kakashi: it's OK.
<rizz> THANK YOU
<Lao> hello folks
<IdleOne> mmmm gnutella is good on toast ()
<Bmur> jbmagic: you there?
<wastrel> phillipc:  they'll never learn if you hold their hand
<phillipc> wastrel: sorry
<hatake_kakashi> Laz: you ramble on about windows and linux like as if they were two matched OS
<epp> Toma-, can i set a script in a startup file that changes the time to newer default?
<wastrel> phillipc:  :]  i'm just grumpy tonite
<dougemd> ssstormy, yes I did
<Lao> is their anyone who has time to help someone new to Linux with a problem with ndiswrapper?
<dougemd> biovore, what does memtest86 do?
<jbmagic> bmur i message you
<jbmagic> check your message
<biovore> checks your memory
<hatake_kakashi> dougemd: mem tester
<tsipper> I am new to this program, is their a website that I can go that lists all available programs for download?
<dougemd> hatake_kakashi, how would that help with dvd play back?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> tsipper: it's an operating system :-)
<hatake_kakashi> tsipper: synaptic
<biovore> dougemd: or write your own little program to do some operations and time how long it takes..
<bimberi> tsipper: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tga1> hey, what's a fancy tool for making presentations other than ooimpress?
<axisys> hey all.. i a keep getting the following two lines in dmesg
<axisys> [4384384.260000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<axisys> [4384384.357000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<tga1> maybe something more flashish, based on animation
<biovore> tga1: I think there is one with the koffice packages
<hatake_kakashi> dougemd: *shrug* I don't know, you asked about memtest86. I assume faulty RAM can effect certain parts of the OS, etc
<axisys> sorry pastebin.com is not loading
<Bmur> jbmagic: hmm, I dunno I tried sending a message to you too
<tga1> biovore, other than kpresenter too
<ssstormy> dougemd, try another tutorial?
<Hawaii101> tga1: crossover-office and PowerPoint 2003 :)
<jbmagic> bmur what you using to chat?
<epp> can anyone help out with my time problem?
<dougemd> ssstormy, I just can't understand why I can't get libdvdcss2 installed
<hatake_kakashi> Bmur: you have to be registered to pm registered users
<Lao> does anyone know about wireless networking using a broadcom wireless card?
<ssstormy> dougemd, what's the error?
<dougemd> ssstormy, I get Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dougemd> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dougemd> is only available from another source
<intelikey> epp time problem ?   describe ?
<Bmur> jbmagic, my irc client
<ssstormy> dougemd, open up synaptic
<Laz> hatake_kakashi: sorry i forgot windows is ahead of linux
<_jason> ubotu: tell dougemd about dvd
<tga1> Hawaii101, right
<wastrel> !broadcom
<ubotu> hmm... broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<jbmagic> bnur using mirc here
<hatake_kakashi> Laz: yes windows is ahead in terms of eye-candy UI and that you pay big money for it
<Bmur> jbmagic: ok, apparently we have to be registered members to chat like that
<tga1> any nice 2d animation tool for Linux?
<ssstormy> dougemd, or use apt-get install libdvdread3
<ssstormy> dougemd, that's the package i have
<IdleOne> Bmur:  jbmagic  you need to register with nickserv /msg nickserv help
<Laz> hatake_kakashi: if you pay your dumb :P
<Bmur> jbmagic: I'll just talk fast
<biovore> www.kde-look.org is good for eye candy
<Hawaii101> tga1: you can use gimp to create animated gifs :)
<kijun> hi
<biovore> www.gnome-look.org I think too
<tga1> Hawaii101, any other bright ideas?
<jbmagic> bmur ok
<kijun> yes... I love "gnome-look.org"
<Hawaii101> a few ....
<hatake_kakashi> Laz: if you don't pay, you fall under piracy, and if you get caught? don't blame on me. I like how linux was and how it will be.. something that windows can never compare to 'bang-for-your-buck'. So if you desire to choose an OS that does not comply with RASIS/POSIX compliance. Then by all means, go right ahead
<dougemd> ssstormy, says I already have the latest
<Hawaii101> hatake_kakashi: have you seen the compiz videos
<ssstormy> then you're good to go
<hatake_kakashi> Hawaii101: no
<ssstormy> oh wait, not yet
<dougemd> ssstormy, version of libdvdread3....what dvd player are you using?
<ssstormy> dougemd, there's a script that libdvdread3 isntalls, that you have to run
<Hawaii101> hatake_kakashi: INCREDIBLY cool UI
<epp> intelikey, my crappy mac wont boot linux because the time defaults to 1901. gnome doesnt like it, so it only boots if im connected to the net where it can grab the real time.
<ssstormy> dougemd, I use xine most of the time
<biovore> POSTIX is a must for me!!
<monzie> can anyone please tell me how to resize an ext3 partition?
<ssstormy> monzie, try gparted
<chameleon> any one know any good tutoriles for ubuntu?
<ssstormy> monzie, apt-get install gparted
<dougemd> ssstormy, can you point me to a how to with libdvdread3 so I don't have to waste your time with you explain to me the details?
<ssstormy> chameleon, take a look in the help browser.  theres a icon on the top of the screen
<Bmur> jbmagic: I have a cheap $20 (after rebate) dlink router.  ...but I'm actually using a friend's linksys.  My card is a foxconn that I got for $10 on Newegg (during a sale).  It was detected by Ubuntu and has been ok (sometimes it drops signal temporarily though and I'm not sure the cause, not a big deal)
<weareallone> ssstormy: do i need to register everything in the terminal, first day on
<IdleOne> chameleon:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<ssstormy> dougemd, yeah just a min
<ssstormy> weareallone, yeh you run the gst-reg from a terminal
<ssstormy> weareallone, and incase I spelled it bad type "gst-reg<tab>"
<_joey> has anyone installed nfdiswrapper
<jbmagic> bmur thanks so much.. that dlinl router is wireless and wired right?
<epp> my crappy mac wont boot linux because the time defaults to 1901. gnome doesnt like it, so it only boots if im connected to the net where it can grab the real time.
<ssstormy> dougemd, it's ALL here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> ssstormy: it is maybe gst0.8-register, do the tab earlier.
<kijun> that's interesting
<LiteHedded> how do I mount this vcd I just put in?
<ssstormy> dabaR, I know it's gst-regsomething
<weareallone> that registers any new apps?
<ssstormy> weareallone, no it registers your new gst plugins
<kijun> I would want to know that how to do it?  does anyone know ?
<weareallone> i installed totem-xine, how do use it?
<Bmur> jbmagic: Oh, the dlink works fine as well though...  This is the website I used for enabling the repositories.  Some of the repositories are disabled by default, this tells you how to enable them.  It gives you access to alot of other programs such as the VLC media player.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kijun> vcd... case.... try /media directory
<chameleon> i take it ubuntu does not come with Wine
<sinaduel> newbie question, how do I play MP3's?
<LiteHedded> kijun how do I mount it?
<robotgeek> sinaduel, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jbmagic> Bmur thanks so much
<kijun> wine... I don't think so (but not sure)
<kijun> however, you can get it
<Eleaf> ubotu, tell sinaduel about restrictedformats
<intelikey> epp there are two scripts in the /etc/init.d/   both dealing with "hwclock*"   i sujest you remove the symlinks in /etc/rcS.d/  that point to these two scripts and add a script or a line in the bootmisc script that sets the clock to some default like this present time.    that should allow you to boot and start gnome.    then you can use  ntpdate to sync you clock with the network as needed.      if you need help with any o
<kijun> system >> administator >> Synatic
<jbmagic> Bmur does that router to wired and wireless right?  i just want my main window xp connected by wired to router and ubuntu system wireless with wireless card
<kijun> then you can anything you want
<mordof> ack! ok so im in dapper right? and my X wont start, i just tried to install the nvidia drivers.... i need help :S
<Eleaf> eeek
<epp> intelkey, i will try to understand what you just said.
<slide> A recent upgrade to the wine package made a program not work anymore so i need to downgrade it, how would i go about that?
<Bmur> jbmagic: yeah I believe so, that should work fine. The Ubuntu has some pretty good documentation if I remember correctly.  If your ever going to use dial-up, use an external modem.
<jbmagic> Bmur i have dsl modem
<a2xm> hi.. why I cannot setting up SWAT? I thought I did configure it.
<jbmagic> Bmur what is repositories mean>?
<kijun> hi
<kijun> is anyone here?
<jaypee_> where is smeg config at?
<jaypee_> i want to delete an item from menu
<intelikey> epp  man hwclock    should help you
<armenb> what's the default root password?
<odla> hi
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<odla> what's the command for running the installer from the flight 4 cd?
<Bmur> jbmagic: I just want to help you out with some things that took me a little time.  Ok ok.  Repositories are basically where these packages are stored on the internet I guess.  So if you go to the add software program you can select a program to add and it will go out and grab the packages and install it for you.
<odla> the flight 4 livecd?
<kijun> there is no default root password
<intelikey> the defauld root password is the null string
<jbmagic> bmur oh i see thanks. why by default they block that?
<Bmur> jbmagic:  the more repositories that are enabled, the more programs you can access through the program manager app.
<intelikey> jbmagic cause they can ?
<odla> espresso maybe?
<kijun> however you can make it (root password) from... the menu system >> admin >> usrs and groups
* intelikey *shrugs*
<IdleOne> whats the command to change a filename?
<jbmagic> lol
<Xenguy> IdleOne: mv
<IdleOne> Xenguy:  mv?
<kijun> mv
<Xenguy> IdleOne: man mv
<kijun> yes, it is mv
<intelikey> mv = move
<IdleOne> I dont want to move it
<kijun> no no no
<intelikey> yes you do
<IdleOne> I want to rename it
<kijun> think about it
<Xenguy> IdleOne: man mv
<IdleOne> okie
<Bmur> jbmagic: I often wondered this same question.  Linux people tend to do a lot of things that don't make sense to the average user.
<robotgeek> IdleOne: yes, you rename by moving :)
<IdleOne> ()
<_joey> how do I use wildcard to remove package using dpkg ?
<kijun> mv means actually same as rename
<kijun> mv it to the other name...
<kijun> you got it???
<jbmagic> bmur what the command to get programs and the command to remove programs completly?
<dabaR> IdleOne: to rename a file, you move it to another file. to delete something, you replace that something with nothing.
<intelikey> -joey very carefully, unless you are read to reload your system anyway.....
<Xenguy> jbmagic: apt-get update && apt-get isntall programname
<Bmur> jbmagic:  I think they just enabled the repositories that they thought people would need the most.
<Xenguy> apt-get remove programname
<Xenguy> jbmagic: man apt-get :-)
<wastrel> Bmur:  they enabled the repositories with free open source software
<intelikey> with --purge   if you want to remove any configs it may have
<dougemd> can anyone help with what is probably a permissions error with dvd playback?
<wastrel> Bmur:  universe & multiverse have less open licenses
<Bmur> jbmagic: yeah, apt-get install (application name)
<jbmagic> thanks
<weareallone> thx evry1
<dougemd> I can't play a movie through the totem player...the disc is automounted but seems to not be able to read from the first sector
<Bmur> wastrel: I see...  That makes sense.
<wastrel> Bmur:  sorry, multiverse is non-free universe is "community maintained"
<intelikey> jbmagic no one else seems to have mentioned it,   only root can add or remove packages.... use sudo
<IdleOne> how do I escape back to a promtp?
<Xenguy> q  ?
<IdleOne> thank you
<wastrel> IdleOne:  from X?
<dougemd> does my user account have to be in a certain group for dvd playback to work?
<wastrel> ah from man
<Xenguy> wastrel: man
<jbmagic> it best to use the terminal on ubuntu right
<IdleOne> sometimes the most obvious things are the furthest from being seen
<intelikey> [ctrl]  C   to kill things    [ctrl]  Z to  suspend them....
<Xenguy> jbmagic: there is no best; there is just most efficient ;-)
<jbmagic> Xenguy thanks
<Xenguy> jbmagic: yw
<Lao> it's not suprising that linux as so few people to it, when its so confucing for the adverage end user
<brad_teenbot> hey everyone, i have windows and linux on my computer all in grub and was wonderin if i go to redo my windows if it will affects the linux or if linux will be allright if  try to redo it????
<jbmagic> linux doesnt seem too bad once you ge tthe hang of it
<Xenguy> Lao: Ubuntu gnu/linux has different levels of entry, which is good
<tsipper> anybody have a url for gnutella host addresses?
<jbmagic> what programs you guys recommend to get?
<dabaR> brad_teenbot: it will be affected.
<Bmur> wastrel: yeah, i guess I understand where they are coming from.
<Lao> yea I got a nice help sheet that relates linux to dos, which I'm very fimiliar with
<tga1> any idea how I can make icons smaller in Gnome?
<Xenguy> Lao: linux will make dos look like a cripple very shortly ;-)
<axisys> hey guys .. what is this mean?
<Lao> yea as I've noticed
<axisys> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known
<jbmagic> what great about ubuntu..its great for newbies and great for advance user right?
<brad_teenbot> oo it will? ok well thanks i just didnt know because im kinda new with the whole linux scence but im trying to learn more about it but i have to keep windows for other reasons
<axisys> what keycode do i set it to?
<axisys> !setkeycodes
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<intelikey> leo  ha !    you mean for the avarage user that is familear with windows and therefore thinks they should know everything about *nix as well.....   it's not confusing to one that has never seen windows.   it's probably easier to learn than all that 'point and click crap'
<Bmur> jbmagic: VLC is a great media player.  Tons better than what is installed.
<dabaR> tga1: the ones on the desktop, or where?
<Xenguy> jbmagic: Ubu is built on Debian goodness :-)
<Lao> just trying to get all my stuff to work... my modle computer is a linux nightmare... nothing is supported...
<Mantice> I just downloaded Ubuntu... and its not good with its parition system :(
<Lao> hp 5404us
<IdleOne> Lao:  the adjustment period from win to linux is difficult but Im sticking with it and starting to enjoy myself
<tga1> dabaR, sorry, I mean toolbar icons
<Xenguy> jbmagic: beginner or expert, it doesn't matter, it has it all
<jbmagic> nice
<dabaR> tga1: well, they are as big as the panel itself is, which can be set if you right click on a panel and select properties.
<Bmur> Have any of you been running any builds of Dapper?
<Lao> yea, well I have no choice, my school uses it for a predominately large amount of our programs, so since I plan to be able to use it well, linux isn't a bad thing to know
<axisys> anyone know how to set keycodes?
<brad_teenbot> i was wonderin, im thinking about putting just linux onto my labtob,,, how many megabites are required to be able to put linux on there?
<Mantice> can I boot ubuntu off another hard drive
<Xenguy> Lao: hardware requires research indeed, but most of the hardware is supported
<tga1> dabaR, toolbars, not panels
<kookaburra> mantice, you should be able to specify how you want your partitions set up. you don'thave to go with the default
<Mantice> i have a 40 gb hard drive here
<Xenguy> brad_teenbot: someone earlier said 1.8 Gb
<Bmur> permissions can be kinda sucky sometimes
<Mantice> I really dont wana mess with them
<Mantice> Just incase oops there goes my music :)
<jbmagic> kookaburra do i need partion magic to partion by hardrive before i install ubuntu?
<Xenguy> Lao: linux is a really good investment in your computer future :-)
<kookaburra> if you want to keep windows
<brad_teenbot> Xenguy: oh really? ok well thanks alot i really dont know where id be if this chatroom was here to help me lol Thanks
<Lao> holy crap I really didn't think I was ever going to get this wireless card to work
<Mantice> Do you think id be best to buy a 2 $ ide cable and hook up my 40 gb seagate? and let unbuntu have the whole thing :)
<Lao> yea, I'm an electrical engineering major so I figured it isn't a bad idea to learn
<dougemd> what is the udf option in the fstab for options?
<Xenguy> jbmagic: not necessarily
<Mantice> :/
<tsipper> anybody have a gnutella host ip address?
<Xenguy> jbmagic: what is your setup (or should I just look up-buffer?)
<Mantice> Mine?
<intelikey> Mantice yes.
<kookaburra> if you plan on using linux long term then why not let it take over your hard drive?
<Mantice> Thanks Intelikey
<Xenguy> heheh
<Greves> can i install ubuntu without a CD ?
<Greves> i.e. completely network install
<jbmagic> xenguy i plan to get a 20gn hardrive and use an old pent 2 sytem for ubuntu.. what size i need my partions and what kind?
<Xenguy> Greves: you're the 3rd person today...
<Mantice> Every one hates windows but theres just some times when some one needs it
<kookaburra> for what?
<Xenguy> Greves: look for 'net install'
<kookaburra> games?
<Mantice> Yeah
<Bmur> Why doesn't ubuntu mount a second hard drive for the default (admin) user?  I had to use the drive manager to access the files?
<Greves> Xenguy: so what's the answer for the third time? :D
<Greves> ok
<Xenguy> Mantice: not really (but depends on your business I suppose)
<intelikey> Mantice if you can add an hdd for $2   that is always the way to go.    even if there is already 12 hdds in the box.
<Mantice> lol :)
<intelikey> no joke
<Mantice> I have 2 SATA and this will bew ide
<athlon> I need to install liboil-0.3.6 in order to test gnome 2.14 beta. Since I use kubuntu breezy and the required liboil package only avilable for dapper, I was wondering if it is okay to upgrade my breezy liboil using the deb file from dapper cvs
<jbmagic> so for partitions i need a /swap and /file only?
<jbmagic> what size shjould they be
<Xenguy> jbmagic: swap and boot/root if yer lazy like me
<brad_teenbot> Varsendagger: are you around? i was wonderin what was going on with that labtop????
<kookaburra> same here Xenguy
<intelikey> you probably don't actually need a /swap   but you must have a  / <--root jbmagic
<jbmagic> xenguy will ask me what size when i install it?
<Bmur> Why doesn't ubuntu mount a second hard drive for the default (admin) user?  I had to use the drive manager to access the files?
<Xenguy> kookaburra: I've been doing that for years; too lazy to figure out the proper way to segment my partitions ;-)
<Xenguy> jbmagic: how many Gb?
<jbmagic> 20gb
<intelikey> jbmagic / must be at least 1.8g for default install of ubuntu 5.10
<roostishaw> can someone help me?
<Xenguy> jbmagic: no worries for disk space, for sure
<Mantice> How can I have a multiboot system that boots OS's Off hard drives
<Lao> another quick question is open office compatible with microsoft office? can I write a word doc in open office and then review it in microsoft office?
<roostishaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544
<jbmagic> so swap should be double memory?
<roostishaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544
<kookaburra> about that yes jbmagic
<intelikey> jbmagic how much mem ?
<jbmagic> 128mb
<roostishaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544
<roostishaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544
<roostishaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544
<roostishaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=755544#post755544
<intelikey> yeah or three times.
<Mantice> Dont flood :S
<panzer> lose grub what I do??
<panzer> lose grub what I do??
<Xenguy> Lao: absolutely
<Lao> nice
<Xenguy> Lao: get OOo v2.x
<Xenguy> Lao: it's getting better
<dabaR> panzer: lose grub what I do!
<Lao> what is open offices version of power point?
<jbmagic> intelikey 128mb
<Bmur> Anyone....   Why doesn't ubuntu mount a second hard drive for the default (admin) user?  I had to use the drive manager to access the files?
<seth_oh`boy> I didn't want to bother people in here, because I knew it would be full, but I just switched to Ubuntu and I can't use sudo or any root access when I installed ubuntu it didn't ask for a root password so I don't know is there a default for ubuntu or something...?
<intelikey> yeah or three times. <-- jbmagic
<Madpilot> Lao: Impress
<Lao> awesome, that will be very helpful =-)
<Xenguy> Lao: dunno - OOo uses presentation software called 'Impress' (compatible with PP AFAIK)
<jbmagic> intelikey and the rest of the 20gb goes to /root?
<dabaR> panzer: what did you do to lose grub?
<Mantice> I noticed that Ubuntu is feaken small 650 mb
<Mantice> Why!?
<seth_oh`boy> Ubuntu is starting to make my brain hurt.
<Xenguy> Mantice: that's not a full install AFAIK
<panzer> I lose grub as I recover it
<Lao> now how do I add more programs I see that open office comes with the build (I installed the DVD version) but I can't tell what version I have or how to update if needed
<intelikey> jbmagic if you are intent on dedicating 20g to ubuntu i'd make a /home and put 14g or so there.   possably even make a /var with about 4g
<Xenguy> seth_oh`boy: there is always sleeeeeeep :-)
<panzer> I lose grub as I recover it
<Madpilot> Mantice: the ISO is highly compressed, if that's what you're looking at
<jbmagic> intelikey will ubuntu ask me what size swap and .root when i install ubuntu?
<dabaR> panzer: as you recover what?
<IdleOne> is it normal that xfce is asking for password on reboot?
<wastrel> seth_oh`boy:  you can't use sudo?
<robotgeek> IdleOne: yes
<crimsun> IdleOne: yes
<seth_oh`boy> No I can't
<IdleOne> crimsun:  it didnt earlier
<intelikey> jbmagic if you choose to manually partition it will  yes.
<Xenguy> Lao: do some research; you need synaptic (GUI) or apt-get (command-line)
<Madpilot> seth_oh`boy: with sudo, you use your own user pw - the one Ubuntu asked you to create on install
<brad_teenbot> my sound isnt working, i have been trying to get it to work since ive installed it. Does anyone know how i get to the Ubuntu sound help room?
<chromed> Hi people! I am running dapper (coz I'm craaaaazy) on amd64 (its a i386 install though) and I think the NX bit protection is causing Wine to go BOOM! Anyone else seen this and know how to sort it out?
<Xenguy> IdleOne: yes
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: this is the room.
<seth_oh`boy> It doesn't accept it.
<wastrel> seth_oh`boy:  you know that your user password is used for sudo, not the root password
<LiteHedded> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jbmagic> intelikey so 500mb for /swap, /home 14gb and rest to /root?
<panzer> how recovery grub I dont know
<Madpilot> seth_oh`boy: what happens when you try System menu --> Admin --> Synaptic?
<IdleOne> Xenguy:  I understand you guys are telling me it's normal but earlier when I rebooted it didnt ask for a password
<dabaR> panzer: read the pm from ubotu
<intelikey> jbmagic if you choose to manually partition it will  yes.   or should i say you will have control over the partitioning process.  it doesn't actually ask that question.
<wastrel> seth_oh`boy:  the original user you created during the install should be able to use sudo
<Xenguy> jbmagic: I thought you had 20Gb
<Lao> ok, back to my books, thanks guys
<Xenguy> IdleOne: it's normal
<jbmagic> xenguy yes
<intelikey> jbmagic looks like a good setup yeah
<panzer> dabaR what??
<IdleOne> ok Ill take your word for it
<Xenguy> jbmagic: that's only 14.5 above
<jbmagic> intelikey thanks
<dabaR> panzer: look on your screen for "ubotu"
<panzer> ok
<jbmagic> xenguy i said the rest to /roor :)
<pepsi> hrm, speaking of sudo
<jbmagic> root
<panzer> thanks
<chromed> Anyone seen problems with Wine?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i reinstall a program
<Xenguy> jbmagic: ahh
<CanYouHelpMePlz> using apt
<mordof_> bleh.. having troubles with installing nvidia drivers :S
<jbmagic> is a pentium 2 ok for ubuntu?
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: man apt-get (there's an option for reinstall)
<jbmagic> it an old system
<Mantice> lol pentiem to :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Xenguy: what option ..
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: man apt-get
<Mantice> Command promt mode !!
<Mantice> :)
<wastrel> someone should write a man howto
<Xenguy> wastrel: man man
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<wastrel> that briefly explains the format of a man file, how to quit, how to search
<Xenguy> man help
<wastrel> Xenguy:  someone who doesn't know how to read a man file won't get much out of that
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: you do realise that you need to provide a lot more info, correct?
<dabaR> jbmagic: yes it is.
<Xenguy> wastrel: you have to start somewhere :-)
<wastrel> Xenguy:  a man howto would be a good place
<Bmur> intelikey:  Why doesn't ubuntu mount a second hard drive for the default (admin) user?  I had to use the drive manager to access the second drive.  ...but I had to do it as "root" even though the root account is disabled.
<Xenguy> wastrel: fine. man man works for me
<Madpilot> wastrel: see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands - which has a short two-paragraph intro to the man command
<chromed> OK, different question, how do I disable NX bit protection?
<intelikey> Bmur mount is always done by root.... ?
<wastrel> Madpilot:  it's not for me, it's for all these people who are asking how to quit man
<Xenguy> wastrel: let them eat cake :P
<Madpilot> wastrel: good point - I'm not sure that's mentioned in BasicCommands :P
<dabaR> intelikey: if you have the user option set in fstab for a partition, normal users can use it too.
<jbmagic> dabar it wont take long to compile on ubuntu with an old pent 2 system?
* chromed cries
<dabaR> mount it rather
<chromed> All i need is World of Warcraft :(
<dabaR> jbmagic: you do a lot of compiles?
<intelikey> Bmur if you have a listing in the /etc/fstab then the system mounts it for you (as root)  when you issue the mount command
<wastrel> Madpilot:  actually yes it is mentioned :] 
<CanYouHelpMePlz> would sudo apt-get --reinstall libxpm4 work ?
<jbmagic> dabar not really just want o install apps when ubuntu is install? will i need to compile?
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: sounds about right
<kookaburra> jbmagic, you really shouldn't have to compile much unless you write and compile your own programs.
<Francisco> hello
<Francisco> hello
<Francisco> helol
<Francisco> hello
<jbmagic> kookaburra good news thanks
<Francisco> hello
<Francisco> helllo
<Francisco> hello
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<kookaburra> ubuntu installs from binary files, not source
<dabaR> jbmagic: what do you use ubuntu for? for a server pentium 2 is great. for gnome, it will depend on the amount of memory, other desktops, like xfce are a better choice for under 256 RAM. I mean, try it out, then see.
<Francisco> can somebody help me==??
<kookaburra> binary is faster
<Francisco> I have some problems compiling"!!
<xpl0it> I have just installed BitDefender...and when I type bdc --info or bdc /mnt/hda1 --all it says core initialization failed.  libfn failed bdc.
<dabaR> robotgeek: ask the person to stop first.
<benplaut> Francisco: not after that outburst
<robotgeek> Francisco: why did you have to spam so much?
<robotgeek> dabaR: sorry
<xpl0it> I can type bdc (period) and continue to get the error libfn failed bdc.
<Xenguy> robotgeek: or simply slay them...
* Xenguy stabs Francisco 
<Francisco> robotgeek, I am Despertie
<jbmagic> dabar i plan to use ubuntu as my second cpu. i will mainly use it for music,movies, internet and learnign linux
<benplaut> as are many
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm doesn't work
<Bmur> intelikey: k, it seems like it should be easier by default.  but I can't complain too much
<benplaut> what's your question?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i reinstall a package using apt....
<robotgeek> Francisco: you reminded my of a spam bot :)
<xpl0it> apt-get install
<intelikey> dabaR try that on a system with / mounted nosuid  and see if users can mount.... it has to be root, whether through the systems fstab or through sudo or what ever.
<Xenguy> xpl0it: reinstall
<kookaburra> you will have fun with it most likely jbmagic.
<jbmagic> what does a server linux do, just curious?
<wastrel> Francisco:  we can't help you if we don't know what your problem is.  if you tell us, we may be able to help
<Madpilot> jbmagic: the server install of Ubuntu? It's got no graphical desktop, just the command line - for running web servers & such
<intelikey> jbmagic you mean server install ?    it is without X    no gnome.
<Xenguy> jbmagic: web server; ftp server; you name it, whatever services you want to offer
<dabaR> Francisco: what is wrong? post errors to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and tell us exactly what you are doing, and in one line, if possible.
<jbmagic> no i mean using linux as a server only
<jbmagic> what they mean by that
<dabaR> jbmagic: it serves.
<kookaburra> a server: A host computer on a network that holds information (eg, Web sites) and reponds to requests for information from it (eg, links to another Web page). The term server is also used to refer to the software that makes the act of serving information possible. Commerce servers, for example, use software to run the main functions of an e-commerce Web site, such as product display, online ordering, and inventory management. You'll
<kookaburra> also hear this described as "shopping cart technology. ...
<Xenguy> jbmagic: ahh, minimal install, and no gui then
<jbmagic> i hear people say it alot but what does it serve?
<Madpilot> jbmagic: any website you look at is being "served" by a server - lots of them run Linux
<kookaburra> scroll up to my last post jbmagic
<dabaR> for example, it holds your web page, serves as a router for your house network and a firewall, and stores all your important backups of files.
<kookaburra> A server is a computer that handles requests for data, email, file transfers, and other network services from other computers (ie, clients).
<brad_teenbot> Varsendagger: are you awake tonight? i was wondering about what was going on with that labtop
<jbmagic> i see
<wastrel> jbmagic:  it's called a server because it provides a service
<Francisco> wastrel, so, read to me. ... dabaR too pls.. I wanna know how to make programs in C and then have like a .exe [in windows]  I know that in ubuntu it can not be possible but I know that there is a similar."
<jbmagic> makes sense
<chromed> Guyes, when I try to run winecfg
<Xenguy> and it doesn't have a damn GUI ;-)
<chromed> chrome@slick:~$ winecfg
<chromed> Killed
* kookaburra laughs
<chromed> I get that
<chromed> Anyone help?
<wastrel> Francisco:  sudo apt-get install build-essential   then find a C programming tutorial
<intelikey> jbmagic like i said    the server install option on the install cd   means you install the base system  but no X.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> I'M having a problem trying to install the LATEST xfce, it keeps telling me i need X pixmap Library, but i have it installed, and i have even reinstalled it can anyone help............ PLEASe
<Madpilot> !tell Francisco about b-e
<jbmagic> intelikey that will be kinda rough for me starting out
<jbmagic> i do the default install
<intelikey> yes it would....
<kookaburra> yeah, you will be happier
<Francisco> I download the emacs 21 but I do not know how to use it.." and I read some about to compilation and then when I have the X.o I do not know what to do exactly.."
<dabaR> CanYouHelpMePlz: you need to post a link to pastebin with the error, not that big sentence.
<Madpilot> jbmagic: just do the default install, it'll give you a full desktop
<Xenguy> jbmagic: if you want a desktop, then install the regular desktop and watch Ubu shine :-)
<Mantice> Is there a game emulator?
<jbmagic> damn i forgot, does a dvd player play well on a pentium 2? i forgot how well it does?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dabaR: i don't have an error, just the xfce installer says i need the libXpm.so file, but i don't know where it is
<chromed> Francisco: Go buy a book called "The C Programming Language" by Kernigan and Richie. Look it up on Amazon.
<dabaR> Francisco: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/emacs.html
<Xenguy> Mantice: wine runs games; see frankscorner.org for example
<Mantice> Hows Unbuntu With drivers?
<intelikey> jbmagic but if you can survive a comando install you will be ages ahead of the avrage ubuntu user in a month   :)
<xpl0it> bdc returns core initialization failed. libfn failed bdc.
<xpl0it> arg
<Francisco> chromed, I know the programmation on C. but I do not know how to get the executable on my pc.."
<jbmagic> intelikey true..but i do the default install and use the terminal alot , so i can be ahead
<intelikey> :)
<Xenguy> Mantice: pretty good, research in advance helps
<dabaR> Francisco: do you have build-essential installed?
<chromed> Francisco: "gcc -o hello helloworld.c" will com
<chromed> pile the binary for you.
<Francisco> dabaR, I thing so..
<chromed> but you really should use Google
<seth_oh`boy> :(
<xpl0it> Anyone use bitdefender?
<dabaR> Francisco: well, go make sure, that is the compiler package.
<EricNeon> hi
<Xenguy> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<jbmagic> i have an old second pc i am not using.. i better get some use of it by using ubuntu on it and share it will my dsl connection of my main window xp
<jbmagic> i wish i did this a long time ago
<chromed> can someone help me with my little wine problem please?
<jbmagic> chromed red or white :)
<chromed> jbmagic: funny :(
<Francisco> No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.free.fr_pub_Distributions%5fLinux_plf_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<Francisco> W: No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.free.fr_pub_Distributions%5fLinux_plf_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<nalioth> Francisco: please don't paste in here
<xpl0it> Downloaded BitDefender via their website.  used dpkg -i to install... Typed bdc /mnt/hda1 --all and continue received:  core initialization failed. libfn failed bdc.
<Francisco> nalioth, it is for dabaR ...
<nalioth> Francisco: use a pastebin next time, please
<xpl0it> googled this prob but didn't see any answers.
<Francisco> nalioth, ok..2
<wastrel> xpl0it:  was it a debian package or an ubuntu package?
<brad_teenbot> is there any way i can set a screensaver on ubuntu??
<chadwick|359> can anybody help me get Ekiga interfacing with msn/windows messenger, or give me the name of any program that it would be compatable with?
<kookaburra> xpl0it, it seems like a dependency is not met that the prog needs.
<dabaR> Francisco: comment that repository out that is giving you trouble, it is the plf one.
<romeo> i am abou to download the latest version of amsn do i get tar or rpm for ubuntu?
<Xenguy> brad_teenbot: xscreensaver
<romeo> rpm sorry
<kookaburra> neither would be preferable romeo
<jbmagic> romeo dont you just do an apt-get amsn?
<wastrel> what's ekiga
<Mantice> Any one here recomend python
<liskl> anyone know how to output a specified line from a specified file to standard output for use in a bash shell?
<kookaburra> you really want to try the ubuntu repository first
<wastrel> recommend pythong for what?
<wastrel> heh python
<intelikey> romeo .deb  if possable
<Xenguy> Mantice: python is nice
<xpl0it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BitDefender followed the directions in this link.
<xpl0it> but still received the errors
<Mantice> first language to learn besides html ...
<brad_teenbot> Xenguy: whats that? sorry im still learning about ubuntu
<intelikey> Xenguy perl ?
<wastrel> liskl:  head will do that - man head
<jbmagic> kookaburra i tought apt-get program name will get you the program you want
<Xenguy> brad_teenbot: apt-cache show xscreensaver
<seth_oh`boy> Does anybody know a good website where I can find information on how to setup a wireless lan connection in Ubuntu??
<intelikey> !start a language war
<ubotu> hindi is far more elegant than english
<kookaburra> that's right
<robotgeek> seth_oh`boy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Xenguy> intelikey: I like perl, and I like python :-)
<kookaburra> apt-get install program
<romeo> well does ubuntu have the latest version on it already
<seth_oh`boy> Thanks
<romeo> /
<dabaR> hahaha, that totally smells like razor-X that factoid.
<romeo> ?
<romeo> ?
<jbmagic> kookaburra so no need to get .rpm, tar, .deb, etc right?
<chrome> Can someone please tell me, does Ubuntu use Exec Shield?!
<Madpilot> dabaR: which one?
<_jason> liskl: sed -n 1p /path/to/file, change 1 to the line number you want.  That's what I know
<kookaburra> do you have synaptic installed romeo. it's a gui for installing programs the easy  way
<dabaR> Madpilot: see last ubotu post
<xpl0it> Any virus detection scanning software (free of course) out there?
<kookaburra> point click
<xpl0it> Bitdefender seems to be hosed...
<intelikey> Xenguy we are offtopic but maybe i wont get kicked for this,  i really dont know anything but bash; and i'm not sure i should say i "know" bash....
<stephen__> does anyone know a reason what could cause audio and video to be choppy on a new installation?
<Madpilot> dabaR: the wireless one? "rumour has it" is one of the bot's standard lines, I think
<Xenguy> kookaburra: installed by default in most cases
<dabaR> Madpilot: sorry, one before that.
<foov2> i am using bluetooth for php and js development; any other suggestions?  tia
<romeo> synaptic i l have to check
<Xenguy> intelikey: they're all good, and can be learned a bit at a time
<wastrel> liskl:  actually you'll have to use head & tail...  each only does half the job :] 
<romeo> should be here somewhere right
<kookaburra> should be under system-tools
<Madpilot> dabaR: heh, the language war one, might be :P
<foov2> sorry, lol, bluefish
<romeo> i ll check for synaptec
<Madpilot> romeo: System menu --> Admin --> Synaptic Package Manager
* Xenguy heads to dreamland...
<brad_teenbot> Am i able to put an image on ubuntu as a background??
<Madpilot> brad_teenbot: desktop wallpaper? sure - right click on the desktop, choose "Change Desktop Background"
<wastrel> sigh
<jbmagic> so no need to get .rpm, tar, .deb, etc right? just use apt-get install program name?
<kookaburra> i never keep the default theme as my main theme.
<intelikey> jbmagic correct
<jbmagic> cool
<wastrel> don't be sad
<Madpilot> jbmagic: yes, or use Synaptic if you prefer a GUI
<awr> I'm speak in portuguese
<brad_teenbot> ok thanks Madpilot
<jbmagic> so after ubuntu is install , enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories. anything else i need to do?
<Xenguy> jbmagic: although apt-get can be mighty handy when you are installing software on a remote host :-)
<awr> somebody speak portuguese?
<Xenguy> jbmagic: kiss yer wind0ze goodbye :P
<cradek> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<jbmagic> Xenguy lol
<awr> cradek,  thanks
<cradek> welcome
<jbmagic> what the best cd ripper to get and best dvd ripper to get?
* Xenguy really heads to dreamland this time...
<intelikey> jbmagic the gui frontend for dpkg is 'synaptic'   two cli frontends are  apt and aptitude   apt includes apt-get apt-cache apt-config and so on.....  where as aptitude is an ncruses interactive frontend      err i think ncurses....
<cradek> you can just go to that directory and see if you can insert the module
<Madpilot> jbmagic: for ripping audio, ubuntu has SoundJuicer installed by default, it works nicely
<kookaburra> there's gnomebaker. it burns pretty good
<Francisco> dabaR, I need that you help me!!
<jbmagic> intelikey thanks
<tga1> to install .otf fonts do I just copy them to ~/.fonts?
<intelikey> jbmagic you can search with any of those afore mentioned apps
<Mordof> question: Do the NVIDIA drivers downloaded from nvidia.com for IA32 work in dapper??
<dabaR> Francisco: how would I do that?
<liskl> using head i can get a range of lines using -n  starting from the start of file
<liskl> using tail i can get a range of lines using -n starting reversed from EOF
<liskl> i'm looking for a way to get only line 57 from file horse.txt, or line 83 from cow.txt
<Mordof> ive tried installing them several times and i get a failed to load module error
<wastrel> howcome nobody ever mentions dselect
<brad_teenbot> Am i able to leave my PC on ubuntu 24/7? without any problems?
<wastrel> i spent a lot of hours in dselect back in the day
<cradek> liskl: head ... | tail ...
<crimsun> wastrel: because most people will not have struggled with it like we have.
<Arafangi1n> How do simpress presentations work on laptops?
<wastrel> hmm maybe that's why nobody mentions it :] 
<dabaR> brad_teenbot: does it do anything while it is on, or just leave it on?
<intelikey> brad_teenbot no.  your light bill will go up.....
* Arafangi1n is worried that a presentation will be "larger" than his second screen, because he's cloning, rather than mirroring.
<jbmagic> gnomebaker burns everything well. like backup dvd that i own?
<romeo> ok i found synpatic but it won t let update amsn
<RaoulDuke> amsn kinda sucks
<wastrel> liskl:  head -n 57 | tail -n 1
<RaoulDuke> try gaim :)
<jbmagic> romeo do apt-get install amsn
<kookaburra> for like what? backing up your music files, pictures etc?
<Mordof> Anyone know?
<brad_teenbot> intelikey, haha very funny lol
<kookaburra> if that is what you mean then yes.
<wastrel> liskl:  er,  head -n 57 horse.txt | tail -n 1
<jbmagic> kookaburra like dvd movies i own
<jbmagic> and cd i own
<Francisco> my pc does not play .wmv, I have downloas the gstream xine, of totem, VLC, Real player, Mplayer and I have not done that it works..
<dabaR> liskl: get first 57 lines as intermediate result, then get the last only line of the intermediate result.
<romeo> soory i should say amsn is instaled i want to update it
<jbmagic> if install it should be the latest version
<Madpilot> !tell Francisco about w32codecs
<dabaR> wastrel: >:(
<romeo> and while i m at it i would also like to update firefox
<liskl> thanks everyone
<kookaburra> Francisco, you need to install the win32codecs
<Francisco> Madpilot, I have done..
<RaoulDuke> me too on firefox
<wastrel> dabaR:  sry :] 
<Iceman> sucks, seems my ubuntu system crashed fatal today ...
<Mordof> grr, wish Tomi- was here!
<jbmagic> what the command to update apps you have
<cradek> I think so
<kookaburra> apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<rjcute> hi
<Iceman> not the operating system, the motherboard seems to have failed ...
<kiru> hi
<kiru> hello
<RaoulDuke> @ ice... get a lanparty mobo
<RaoulDuke> wont break
* wastrel bows before dabaR's pedagogical prowess
<intelikey> jbmagic latest.... well no.   but latest stable at the time of release of the disrot i.e 10/2005 for breezy
<jbmagic> romeo just use the update command
<rjcute> fd
<romeo> ypu mean in firefox?
<Iceman> RaoulDuke had a Abit k8v pro ... 64 bit ... socket 754 system ...
<Francisco> I have done it. and It do not works.."
<jbmagic> intelikey i tought you can update the distro ubuntu and dont need to downlaod the iso again?
<romeo> it just says it s updated
<rjcute> hello to all fuckersssssssssssssssssss
<RaoulDuke> 64 is for the win :)
<romeo> bit its only 1,07
<jbmagic> romeo do apt-get update firefox
<rjcute> wew
<RaoulDuke> DFI Lanparty mobos are the best in industry IMHO
<rjcute> rt
<RaoulDuke> they support 754
<rjcute> rt
<livid> hello
<RaoulDuke> as well as 939
<Mordof> !tell Francisco about RestrictedFormats
<livid> what is the default root password on ubuntu?
<rjcute> re
<rjcute> er
<romeo> you mean in conmmand?
<GTroy> any way to reset/restart the screesaver app?
<RaoulDuke> root is disabled lol
<jbmagic> romeo yes
<Iceman> RaoulDuke All i get is post code ... will not boot ...
<rjcute> wat
<RaoulDuke> does it beep ice?
<romeo> ok
<dabaR> rjcute: hello back. now stop
<Mordof> Francisco: if w32codecs does not solve it, those should
<wastrel> GTroy:  xscreensaver?   there's an option in the configurator to restart it  check the menu
<RaoulDuke> u can get handy diagnostic info from that
<Iceman> RaoulDuke yes ...
<livid> RaaulDuke, yea...I know it is disabled...how do you turn it on?
<GTroy> wastrel: thanks
<RaoulDuke> how many times?
<kookaburra> jbmagic, you would just change your sources.list file to the next release name and then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Francisco> Mordof, ok I will try it
<Mantice> Whats the difference between 64 bit build and the normal intel 32 bit build???
<RaoulDuke> ..... @ livid ... you cant use SUDO
<interneti> I have installed e17, and I am unable to log in, I get this eror
<intelikey> jbmagic you can upgrade the release to the next release (dapper in may)  but the packages will only update security updates and bug fixes between releases.
<Iceman> RaoulDuke 1 long think it was 3 short
<jbmagic> if the distro ubunto version change..will i need to download the iso again and install the distro again?
<rjcute> yeah
<RaoulDuke> hmmm happend to me (mobo) go to your brand mobo website
<romeo> ok
<interneti> I am told to edit the xinitrc.....
<RaoulDuke> and look up their 'beep codes'
<kookaburra> scroll up to my last post jbmagic
<Mantice> ;/
<livid> RaoulDuke, I tried using sudo and my password when it asks for admin password and it fails
<whatwhat> im stupid or what? or my 142 qi is not good ... to install the java plugin in linux whith firefox?
<Iceman> RaoulDike not yet ... thats next ...
<interneti> so I was wondring if anyone could help
<whatwhat> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Madpilot> livid: did you do a standard install of Ubuntu?
<Mantice> With ubuntu does it auto update so I allways have the latestest and gratest version :)
<jbmagic> kookaburra thanks
<dabaR> jbmagic: no, you will not.
<livid> Madpilot, yes...
<Iceman> RaoulDike i want to cry. lose a 64 bit box ... ;(
<RaoulDuke> could just be dead RAM or bios ice
<intelikey> jbmagic if the distro....and install the distro again?   no.  distro upgrade.
<RaoulDuke> i feel ur pain i had a new laptop's mobo died. 900 quid down the drain
<rjcute> send me
<jbmagic> dabar yep i saw kookaburra instuction on how to update distro
<Mantice> How do you upgrade the distro?
<Iceman> RaoulDike not the ram, it's in this winblows system now and stable ..
<Mantice> Is there some kind of icon or somthing
<livid> Madpilot, any ideas?
<RaoulDuke> hmmmmmm how odd!
<jbmagic> mantice look at kookaburra post above
<interneti> so there is not a single person here capable of helping me?
<dabaR> Mantice: you change the name of the repository you install packages from, and run an upgrade command.
<jbmagic> Mantice you would just change your sources.list file to the next release name and then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<RaoulDuke> sorry interneti whats ur prob again?
<Iceman> RaoulDike got to look at bios ... and read on the post code ..
<livid> hrmm..
<interneti> e17 gives me an error and I was advised to edit xinitrc
<rjcute> send me the system
<RaoulDuke> if its booting into windowz its POST is fine.
<livid> RaoulDuke, sudo seems like it isn't accepting my password
<Madpilot> livid: it should have worked - using the password you entered during setup when Ubuntu asks for one
<rjcute> fast
<RaoulDuke> .... hmm im not sure thats never happend to me before
<jbmagic> i remember a while back when mandrake update there distro, you had to download the iso and install mandrake again. i hated that
<livid> Madpilot, yes...I am aware it should have ;) heheh
<Iceman> RaoulDike im on a p4 system now, to read on the mobo ...
<RaoulDuke> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<RaoulDuke> haha sorry misunderstood
<pgavin> i have a problem with dhcp...  my ISP has assigned me an IP that dhcp should be getting, but its getting some other IP.  If I boot some other OS, dhcp gets that IP just fine
<livid> anyway...I am going to futz around with it...
<Iceman> RaoulDike 64 will not boot ...
<pgavin> anyone know why that would happen?
<Francisco> Mordof, tell me something about ."" wmv files encoded with DRM are not playable by the codecs...
<livid> not having a network connection
<livid> not good
<intelikey> jbmagic but as far as getting the latest version of blah between distro upgrades....  not how it works....   and why would a release that is less than 6 months old be so bad anyway ?   surely that is fresh enough for anything...
<RaoulDuke> do you have any post information ice?
<RaoulDuke> set your bios to show the full bootup screen
<Mordof> Francisco: that means its protected afaik, you can't play protected media in linux.. not allowed
<interneti> RaoulDuke is there a possibility you could help?
<Mantice> You should have never endoded in DRM = Microsoft = Bad = Copyprotection........
<dabaR> rjcute: please stop sending messages when you do not have anything to say.
<Madpilot> livid: no idea, but if you did a standard install & are using your user pw, you should be OK - you're using the original user you set up on install?
<Mordof> Francisco: you would need to download a license to view it, and downloading licenses does not work in linux
<RaoulDuke> sorry interneti dude, im not sure :$
<Iceman> RaoulDike cant get a post screen ...
<rjcute> ok
<RaoulDuke> mmmm sounds like its really screwed
<whatwhat> is necassary install ... java whith root ? to can run the java plugin in firefox ?
<jbmagic> intelikey i am just glad with ubuntu, there no need to install the distro over agin by getting the new version .iso of the distro...glad you can just use the command to update
<Mantice> I wonder why it doesnt work in linux ;) Gates makes every thing work LOL
<RaoulDuke> i know this sounds silly but go step by step, check your PSU then RAM and CPU conns. and then the BIOS chip itself
<Francisco> Mordof, ok ok. I get it... I can see it but not heat it..
<Iceman> RaoulDike reading on it now, got to find a post code listing ... :(
<RichART1> is TokenBad here?
<interneti> anyone here have any Idea what I could do to fix this crap????????????????
<Mordof> Mantice: only way to do it would be to work around it.. in that case, playing them is highly illegal, and linux could be taken down for it
<wastrel> intelikey:  can you paste the error at this website: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org   and give us the link?
<RaoulDuke> mmm once youve got that it will help
<Mordof> Mantice: there is a thin line for playing media and other stuff that linux can't cross, or it could be bad
<RichART1> ::TokenBad:: ?
<intelikey> wastrel no i can not   ???????
<dabaR> whatwhat: did you read the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<Madpilot> !tell whatwhat about java
* intelikey wonders who that was too
<RaoulDuke> @ mordo .... i think its up to the user to cross that line
<wastrel> intelikey:  did you write down the error?  what does it say you should do with xinitrc
<Iceman> dang cant find a beep code listing
<RaoulDuke> ubu has done it well, dont ship it,but leave it to the user
<Mordof> RaoulDuke: not when it comes to copy protection, granted they have mp3 support n stuff.. but copy protection is just asking for a lawsuit
<whatwhat> dabaR i just try :\ ok i will check it
<RaoulDuke> thats true..
<RichART1> k, i just wanna kno 1 thing: how does one UNinstall ubuntu?? I don't have enuff hdd space 4 it
<RaoulDuke> USE THE LIVE CD LOL
<RaoulDuke> heheh
<Mordof> RaoulDuke: the only way to avoid conflicts is by grabbing the license from microsoft.com, and microsoft checks for windows :P
<Madpilot> RaoulDuke: you don't need to use @ to begin lines, and it helps if you use the full nickname
<intelikey> wastrel you smoking crack or something ?     please address your questions to whom they concern   :)
<RaoulDuke> mmmm shit yeah i hadnt thought of that
<RichART1> use the liveCD 2 uninstall?
<rjcute> guys my pc is logging
<jbmagic> why does other distro make you get the new updated version of there distro when ever it comes out and you have to download the iso again and install over.   i glad UBuntu is not like that. just a simple command to use
<RaoulDuke> sorry old old habbits :D
<wastrel> intelikey:  sry it's scrolling pretty fast in here :] 
<RichART1> is anyone answering me?
<intelikey> wastrel it's ok i stand under you......
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  you may be better off doing a reisntall howeger when the next version comes out.
<wastrel> interneti:    did you write down the error?  what does it say you should do with xinitrc
<_jason> RichART1: use the install cd to install
<jbmagic> Dr_Willis why is that?
<RaoulDuke> ICE you there dude?
<RichART1> no _jason; to UNinstall
<RichART1> i wanna take it out!
<brad_teenbot> Thanks everyone for your help
<_jason> RichART1: what do you use? windows?
<Mantice> Whats the difference between the Unbuntu 64 bit and the 32 bitversion
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  when EVERYTHING gets updated at once.. :P it can be.. well finicky.. theres always seems to be people comming in here with 'issues' when upgrading from one relase to another.
<RichART1> ::_jason:: yeah, xp pro
<odla> is totem being unable to play dvds in dapper a known problem?  i.e. it gives the following error  'no reason'
<_jason> Mantice: 32 bits :)
<rjcute> send me a new system
<Mantice> LOL
<Mantice> yeah
<RaoulDuke> me too rofl
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  i just keep home on a seperate partition. and then reinstall with every new release.
<rjcute> w
<Mantice> ok you win
<malv> anyone know of any website that show how to write really fast c++ code?
<chameleon> anyone know the best distro that is sucure and fast
<intelikey> RichART1 use xp to reclaim the 'now linux' partition  and fix your mbr
<jbmagic> Dr_Willis ok i see..  will i lose what i have already isntall?
<chameleon> maby a sever distro
<malv> and how to avoid common efficiency pitfals
<RaoulDuke> malv heheh i have same problem
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  proberly. but its fairly trivial to reinstall the stuff.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Mantice> nah but seareasly all packages from, and run an upgrade command.
<Mantice> <jbmagic> Mantice you would just change your sources.list file to the next release name and then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<RichART1> ::_jason:: how do i do that?
<Mantice> lol
<Mantice> Sorry
<malv> i have the feeling I am writing really slow code
<RichART1> ::_jason:: sorry, i'm a total newb @ this stuff
<Mantice> I pasted shit
<chameleon> anyone know
<_jason> Mantice: some stuff isn't avaible for 64bit yet, like flash for instance.  That's probably the biggest difference other than the fact that one is 64bit and the other is 32bit
<jbmagic> Dr_Willis so anything in the /home partion wont get lost.?
<Dr_Willis> chameleon,  you are being rather vague. :P
<chameleon> sorry
<wastrel> malv:  #c++ maybe?
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  if you have /home on its own partition - you can chose to not reformat it.
<chameleon> i just thought not one seen me
<RaoulDuke> well ciao guys, got a lecture.
<RichART1> ::_jason:: oh, & anutha thing, its not fully installed in the 1st place coz i didnt have enuff hdd space, k?
<malv> wastrel, yea, sorry I was pasting into the wrong channel
<malv> heh
<jbmagic> Dr_Willis is /home where the apps gets install too?
<_jason> RichART1: boot a livecd and use gparted to delete the linux partitions, then make new ones for whatever you want, boot with the windows install disk and fixmbr
<chameleon> and see still no anser
<Mantice> Is there such thing as Gaming on linux?
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  nope.
<Mantice> I guess it would be open source so it will be free :)
<Fujitsu> Mantice, ?
<RichART1> ::_jason:: k, thx alot frend
<_jason> chameleon: wine is in the repositories
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  /home is where the users keep their stuff.
<intelikey> malv faster code is not always better code, but normally it is.   if you have a string that you think needs optimised you should take it to a language specific channel   i.e.  #perl
<jbmagic> dr Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> Mantice,   i play all sorts of games..
<Madpilot> Mantice: there are both open-source and close-source games for Linux - Enemy Territory has a Linux version, for example
<_jason> RichART1: if I were you, I would delete windows and make room for ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> "Puzzle Pirates" works under Linux as well.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Mantice> :)
<Mantice> I played somthing Chess in linux
<wastrel> nethack
<Mantice> Fedora
<jbmagic> Dr_Willis i guess it wont be so bad to download a new .iso version of ubantu when it ever comes out and reinstall the apps  over again
<Mantice> GU
<Mantice> or somthing
<lampshade> Anyone do circuit simulation?
<RichART1> i'm afraid too coz of my windows programs (favorites mind you) that won't work anymore
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  i look it as a every 6 mo 'house' cleaning. :P
<Mantice> Yeah Im going to have to kill my self
<chameleon> any one point me to the right distro to run a sever on ?
<Mantice> mIRC = friend
<RichART1> ::_jason:: and of deleted something very necessary....like drivers N shit
<Dr_Willis> mIRC = Crud.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<intelikey> lampshade  ?
<Mantice> mIRC = Crud
<Mantice> ~_~
<intelikey> oh no sorry lampshade
<Dr_Willis> xchat = good.
<IdleOne> mirc=could of been a beautiful linux client
<dabaR> you are all doing assignments, which are always true.
<_jason> RichART1: there are usually good alternatives available, but I understand it would be difficult to get rid of windows altogether.  You can't spare 2GB?
<jbmagic> Dr_Willis is that how often a new version of ubantu come out
<hadi> do I have gdesklet package deb?
<Dr_Willis> mirc = creeping feature obsession. :P
<wastrel> Dr_Willis:  i dist-upgraded warty->hoary->breezy with minimal problems
<RichART1> ::_jason:: and if i knew more about what i was doing I cud afford 2 make a braver move like that!
<intelikey> !start a irc war
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  new release every 6mo.
<whatwhat> dabaR i can now it works very thanks :p no the way you tell to me but it works now thanks :p thet problema was i try to install not from root or use the fakeroot but install it only whith one acount ... single very thanks
<intelikey> !start a client war
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<RichART1> ::_jason:: i've got 4gigs free
<Dr_Willis> wastrel,  :P and how many peopel ya see in here every day that have 'issues' :P
<_jason> RichART1: you only need 2 for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> but onepersons minimal problem.. could be anothers BIG problem.
<RichART1> really?
<_jason> RichART1: that's what it says on the install disk
<Madpilot> RichART1: a standard isntall of Ubuntu is around 1.8Gb
<Madpilot> install, even...
<RichART1> really?
<jbmagic> when was the date of ubantu last update?
<RichART1> damn
<RichART1> ok, i'll try again w/ the install
<Mantice> I wonder if I could convert my school to go with linux
<RichART1> see u guys in a few then
* RichART1 says: here goes nothing!
<_jason> RichART1: make sure you have 4gb of free space so the partitioner can do its thing
<Madpilot> jbmagic: October 2005 - next version is due out mid-April/06
<jbmagic> ok thanks
<jessy> hello
<intelikey> _jason ? 4 for 2  ?
<RichART1> ::CPU:: 1-Intel Pentium M processor 1.80GHz, 899MHz, 0KB (70% Load) .:. ::RAM:: usage: 676/1024MB (66.02%) .:. ::GFX:: MOBILITY RADEON 9000, ::Display:: 1400x1050/32bit/60Hz
<RichART1> ::OS:: Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600), ::installed for:: 4w 2d 6h 35m, ::uptime:: 2h 35m .:. ::HDDs:: 4.84GB/33.0GB(14.6%) free
<Mantice> Omg Obliven comes out on windows ... in may 30th
<jessy> someone here is using eclipse ?
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  "dapper" is the next relsase due out in like 2 mo.
<RichART1> there, that's what i have currently
<odla> anyone else having problems with totem playing movies on dapper?
<RichART1> see it?
<livid> hrmm...for some reason it liked my password this time
<Dr_Willis> jbmagic,  the 'version' number - is the date of release I belive.
<livid> so, the default install of ubuntu doesn't have gcc?
<Dr_Willis> livid,  it can be easially installed later.
<Madpilot> RichART1: with those hardware specs, you shouldn't have trouble running Ubuntu
<RichART1> ok, i'm going for it then!
<RichART1> thx 4 the vote of confidence
<livid> Dr_Willis, yea...but it seems like there should be at least some sort of c compiler installed
<Dr_Willis> livid,  not really :P
<RichART1> cya inna few
<livid> Dr_Willis, yea really :P
<Dr_Willis> livid,  with that logic - ubuntu would come on 2+ CD's
<Dr_Willis> livid,  apt-get install build-essential  there ya go.
<cobra_> alguem poderia me ajudar ..
<RichART1> wait, gotta finish hacking this porn site 1st - LOL
<jbmagic> for partition best to have only /home, / and /swap?
<intelikey> livid  the standard ubuntu argument is 'anyone that can use gcc knows how to install gcc'
<wastrel> i think the idea is, if you can operate gcc, you should be able to figure out how to istall it
<cobra_> estou instalando uma wireless dwl 520 ...
<cobra_> ja carreguei o modulo acx_pci
<Dr_Willis> livid,  why not comal, an forth, and so on and so on.. and emacs. and tex. and ... ect.. its kept to a minimum  for a reason.
<livid> Dr_Willis, well, inserting a second cd is much quicker then finding/installing all of these things...I agree I like it on one disk, but lets keep to it 1 dvd. ;)
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cobra_> mais o tal do wlan nao esta carregando ..
<Madpilot> jbmagic: swap isn't really needed, depending on how much ram yo've got
<wastrel> that's portugese
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<cobra_> ok !
<Dr_Willis> livid,  of corse the problem with all the packages ondisk.. is that often they get updated so fast..  you end up downloading them anyway
<livid> Dr_Willis, I understand, and I like that in many ways, but there is something nice about having some basic apps installed.
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<livid> Dr_Willis, Gaim is installed...and it is super lame :)
<Razor-X> Dr_Willis: Not everyone has an internet connection waiting for them.
<Dr_Willis> livid,  i just keep a little script that apt-get installs the stuff i need.. and i back it up. and rerun it on a clean install. :P
<livid> Dr_willis, yea...I suppose so. but you can update them more leisurely ;)
<wastrel> <3 gaim.  livid is a meanie  /me cries
<Dr_Willis> heh heh
<Razor-X> wastrel: ......
<Dr_Willis> Now look! you hurt his feelings!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Arafangi1n> Does anybody use OpenOffice.org for overhead presentations? (On linux - how do they do it?)  I want to use it such that I have the program on my laptop, but the actual presentation on the overhead projector.
<Razor-X> If you want to get passionate about your IM client of choice, I suggest you go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<livid> Razor-x, exactly...
<vladuz976> i am trying to compile a library for enlightenment 17 i am getting this error "undefined macro AC_DEFINE AC_MSG_ERROR" what does that mean? anybody here who can help?
<livid> Razor-X, hehe...;)
<intelikey> livid "some basic"  like bash grep less cut mount.... `ls /*bin`   ?
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  does your video-out port work?
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: I do not have video-out
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  so the computer that is running the projector will not be your laptop?
<jsestri2> hi, I'm trying to install Dapper Flight 4, and it would appear the it does not have the ability to detect an onboard network device...any ideas?
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: It will be.
<Razor-X> vladuz976: Not too sure, but I'm assuming that the source is missing a #define. Which basically means, you're either missing a library, or your source is corupt for some reason.
<ALL4N> hey
<livid> intelikey, yes. I understand about /*bin. thanks.
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: I have VGA out.
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  your vga port works then
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Yes
<Razor-X> Jestre: What's the output of ``lspci -v'' in pastebin?
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  openoffice impress works very much like powerpoint.
<graft> hellzo... has anyone ever had issues with NETDEV WATCHDOG?
<jsestri2> Razor-X: are you talking to me?
<ALL4N> I've managed to delete the original sudoer here, (I created a new one, and checked the administrative tasks in user options) and now I'm not able to do administrative tasks
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: I actually don't use powerpoint.
<intelikey> livid no. i'm just asking why you feel that not installing gcc by default is "somehow less than a working linux" system ?
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  neither do i :] 
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: if you need the external vga to work, check out MergedFB. (google)
<jsestri2> Razor-X: how do i run that command, I can't even install the os...
<ALL4N> don't ask why, since I checked that the new user can do administrative tasks
<_jason> ALL4N: did you delete the original sudo user or the original sudoers file?
<ALL4N> _jason, I created a new user
<Mantice> I was about to buy a 300 $ lap top 1.7 ghz but parents said no and its my own money!!!
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: Though on most of my machines, if i boot with the projector plugged in, X is mirrored.
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  do you need to compose the presentation?  or do you already have it in a different format
<ALL4N> _jason, and then deleted the old sudoer using the new user
<Razor-X> Jestre: Oh! Meh!
<Madpilot> Mantice: so move out :P
<ALL4N> somehow, the new user is no sudoer
<Razor-X> Jestre: It refuses to install due to the network issue?
<_jason> ALL4N: paste the output of the 'groups' command
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: That's interesting, I'll have to test that.
<jsestri2> Razor-X: should i just skip that step? and fix it after install?
<Razor-X> Mantice: That's quite typical of my parents.
<Razor-X> jsestri2: Yeah.
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: But I was hoping more of a Desktop on screen0, and the actual presentation on screen1, which is controlled by ooimpress2 on screen0
<livid> god, quit talking about your parents ruling your lives, you are making me feel old :P
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: If that makes sense?
<jsestri2> Matice: that sucks, where were you buying it from...link? hah
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Assume I already have a presentation composed.
<Razor-X> jsestri2: You can always try and compile a kernel module. But, I suggest you also be running Breezy.
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: I want to SHOW it.
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: It makes sense, but i think you may be SOL.
<amphi> livid: you are
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: Windows and Mac do this fine.
<livid> amphi, heh. and how do you know that?
<jsestri2> Razor-X: jesus, im a dope, i already have that working, i should be able to run that command that way...jeez
<Razor-X> jsestri2: Meh. 's fine.
<amphi> livid: standard MO, jumping to conclusions ;)
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  dual monitor setup like that requires xinerama i believe
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Ok.
<livid> amphi, ;) I am only 26 :P
<jsestri2> Razor-X: I was told that i need to get into Dapper though so that i can use sound. Breezy is apparently incompatable with my onboard audio.
<intelikey> amphi livid's not old.....
<jsestri2> Razor-X so run that command and pastebin it here?
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: it's not something that X makes particularly easy or intuitive.
<amphi> Arafangi1n: or mergeFB perhaps
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  the way i did it was just to mirror the display, controlling the presentation from my laptop with keyboard commands
<Razor-X> jsestri2: Dapper, at this point in time, is a little bit on the unstable side. So, caveat emptor.
<Razor-X> jsestri2: It would help, ja.
<livid> intelikey, you tell him. :P
<jsestri2> Razor-X be abck in a bit
<graft> goo... does anyone have any insights about this? my damn wireless card keeps switching access points because of "NETDEV WATCHDOG"
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: Today (Fortunately I haven't actually had to do presentations yet), my laptop reverted from doing cloned mode to strict one-monitor mode - perhaps it's to do with the second monitor being plugged in :(
<graft> which bites... anyone ever had to deal with this?
<odla> can someone help me with some dvd problems i'm having.  i can't seem to use the dvd player but i've got libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 installed...am i missing something else?
<amphi> strewth, consider me told - I didn't realise this was #gerontophobia ;)
<graft> odla: um, a movie player?
<odla> graft: i've tried totem and xine
<graft> and they say?
<intelikey> amphi lol
<odla> totem says 'no reason' and xine tells me that either i don't have proper permissions or that i'm missing a plugin
<jetscreamer> odla: sometimes there is no /dev/dvd symlink to /dev/hdwhatever
<wastrel> graft:  i had that problem, was advised to start the card driver with associate=0  argument
<jetscreamer> odla: there is xine-check
<ALL4N> _jason, allan adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<graft> wastrel: err, who what now?
<_jason> ALL4N: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<wastrel> graft:  wifi
<ALL4N> _jason, nothing
<ALL4N> just a new line
<odla> jetscreamer: thanks...i just fixed it
<graft> wastrel: i mean... how do i start the card driver with said argument?
<jetscreamer> how
<thelsdj> is there some magic way to get totem-gstreamer to play dvds that i'm missing or is that just broken?
<thelsdj> (in dapper)
<Razor-X> Mind me if I become a tad bit... inattentive, because I'm not very used to irssi as my main client.
<_jason> ALL4N: have you logged out and back in yet?
<graft> wastrel: err, nm maybe i got it
<wastrel> graft:  you can do it with modprobe or put it in /etc/modules.conf   what is your card driver?
<jetscreamer> thelsdj: ask odla :)
<graft> wastrel: orinoco_pci... not sure it takes such arguments
<wastrel> yeah it depends on the driver
<ALL4N> _jason, after deleting the original sudoer?
<_jason> ALL4N: sure
<thelsdj> jetscreamer: i got one of those
<ALL4N> I can try
<_jason> ALL4N: k
<thelsdj> jetscreamer: /dev/dvd points to /dev/hdc
<ALL4N> I think  I did
<wastrel> someone had this problem yesterday, with sudoers
<_jason> ALL4N: you probably did, I just want to rule that out before the next thing I suggest...
<thelsdj> odla: how did you fix it?
<wastrel> they were messing around with /etc/group and removed themelf from the admin group
<LinuxTitan> anyone know where I can download libxine-dev(xine-lib-1.1.1)?
<Razor-X> LinuxTitan: Why're ya asking?
<intelikey> _jason which is ?    boot to single ?
<_jason> intelikey: boot to recovery and look at /etc/sudoers
<LinuxTitan> Razor-X, so I can download it?
<Razor-X> LinuxTitan: Well, you must have a reason for using the libs. To compile an app?
<LinuxTitan> yes.
<LinuxTitan> but I'm not on ubuntu at the moment.
<LinuxTitan> and I need xine-lib-1.1.1
<LinuxTitan> and I noticed that libxine-dev from dapper drake has it
<bimberi> !info libxine-dev dapper
<ubotu> libxine-dev: (the xine video player library, development packages), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu2-3 (dapper), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 512 kB
<LinuxTitan> I'm not on ubuntu
<Razor-X> LinuxTitan: You can't obtain them from the repos? (I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment, either).
<bimberi> LinuxTitan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LinuxTitan> thats what I'm asking
<LinuxTitan> what is the repos url?
<Razor-X> LinuxTitan: Then go on the Ubuntu packages site, and download the package you need.
<edward_> hi
<intelikey> !info libxine-dev dapper
<RichART1> wonder why its taking so long 2 hack this site?
<ubotu> libxine-dev: (the xine video player library, development packages), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu2-3 (dapper), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 512 kB
<intelikey> <LinuxTitan> ^
<Razor-X> intelikey: Meh, I think that's ben posted already.
* bimberi heads off to admire his invisibility cloak
<intelikey> oh so it has   sorry
<LinuxTitan> why do I want the info?
<amphi> has anyone tried the ipw2200 'master mode' driver here?
<LinuxTitan> that gives me no url to the repo
<Razor-X> LinuxTitan: Go to the website above. (http://packages.ubuntu.com/)
<Razor-X> LinuxTitan: I suggest you read a little better.
<wastrel> amphi:  my card uses ipw2200  - dunno what you mean by master mode though
* jetscreamer watches as bimberi shimmers & vanishes
<intelikey> you asked where you could find that.... LinuxTitan i didn't notice that someone had already said that.
<amphi> wastrel: aka access point mode
* bimberi has never looked so good :P
<wastrel> ahh.  no i haven't done that
<intelikey> LinuxTitan the url is in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<amphi> wastrel: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=9342819&forum_id=38938
<Arafangi1n> wastrel, cafuego: Looks like that the _ONLY_ way to do it is to _mirror_, not _clone_ the screen :(
<bimberi> jetscreamer: :)
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  i used mirroring when i set mine up.  not sure what clone is or what the difference is
* jetscreamer waves @ cafuego
<wastrel> amphi:  very interesting
<bonggnu> good morning
<papa_lic> morning
<Arafangi1n> wastrel: Clone allows the two desktops to differ in size and refresh.
<bonggnu> anyone has migrated from Breezy to Dapper?
<papa_lic> shit
<allan> _jason, can't even log back in
<bonggnu> throw apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<amphi> wastrel: yeah - I might give a go tomorrow
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: Looks like that rebooting _does_ reset the dual-screen status.
<wastrel> Arafangi1n:  ah yes,  i had to bump my lcd down to 1024x768 in order to get the projector working properly
<papa_lic> I dont phucking understan whats the problem with estonian langugage
<_jason> allan: what does it say
<bonggnu> i am evaluate it
<seth_oh`boy> I give up on trying to attempt to set up this wireless lan...
<allan> _jason, gdm does not start, so I logged in in terminal
<allan> _jason, and I can't restart gdm, because no sudo  :p
<_jason> allan: erm that doesn't sound like a sudo problem anymore
<TiG4> Can someone explain to me how the weather feature works in Evolution in the calendar, I already found my city and selected it but now what?
<amphi> allan: does startx work?
<Arafangi1n> wastrel, cafuego: I think I'll have to reboot into windows to do presentations. That sucks :(
<papa_lic> guys
<intelikey> startx should work for user    unless you are / mounted nosuid
<wastrel> :[
<papa_lic> can ubuntu and win be in the same pc?
<intelikey> allan ^
<papa_lic> simultaneously?
<seth_oh`boy> I'm starting to like Ubuntu.
<TiG4> papa_lic, yes
<Madpilot> papa_lic: sure
<TiG4> papa_lic, its called "Dual-Booting"
<Slaj_R> When I try to use apt-get to add the jre plugin for firefox, I get "couldn't find package."  What's the best way to install?
<papa_lic> and one can be installed after win is installed?
<Razor-X> papa_lic: Errrr? Estonian?
<allan> seth_oh`boy: ubuntu rocks
<seth_oh`boy> I have Windows and Ubuntu on my computer now
<_jason> ubotu: tell Slaj_R about java
<intelikey> papa_lic i hope so cause they both live on this 610mb hdd   :)
<robotgeek> seth_oh`boy: what wireless card?
<papa_lic> Razor-X: yup
<seth_oh`boy> ^_^
<TiG4> Can someone explain to me how the weather feature works in Evolution in the calendar, I already found my city and selected it but now what?
<Razor-X> papa_lic: If you want to talk about Estonian, I suggest you go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<papa_lic> i  tried live-cd
<seth_oh`boy> Broadcom
<papa_lic> and it just stucks in default settings in estonian
<Razor-X> This place isn't the plae to discuss Estonian, or any other language.
<Razor-X> Not even C ;).
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell seth_oh`boy about ndiswrapper
<seth_oh`boy> Acer Aspire Broadcom 4318
<papa_lic> I meant taht ubuntu in estoaninan language package  stopped at login screen
<seth_oh`boy> I've been using ndiswrapper
<Mordof> how do i test a screensaver?
<seth_oh`boy> I've installed the driver and it doesn't work I think I need
<Razor-X> papa_lic: Ah.
<Mordof> in dapper there is no preview button
<Razor-X> papa_lic: My bad.
<papa_lic> yup
<seth_oh`boy> bcmwl5a.inf and not just bcmwl5
<papa_lic> it gives me the login screen and doe not accept any users or passwords
<ALL4N> amphi, yes.. startx worked
* papa_lic is pissdohv and stuck at the moment
<rob__> can someone tell me how to run a excutable java jar file?
<intelikey> but your sudo is still hosed ALL4N
<amphi> ALL4N: cool - that's what I use generally, I don't use a ?dm
<Mantice> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Laptops/Laptops/Other/auction-48448361.htm
<ALL4N> intelikey, yepps
<papa_lic> umm...does anyone know that might there be problems ubuntu live-cd + win nt 4.0
<amphi> ALL4N: why? failure to use visudo? ;)
<ALL4N> so now I am back to the original problem.. how to fix sudo, without any permissiosn
<p0windah> any progress with xgl and compviz for ubuntu ?
<ALL4N> amphi, yes, I don't have this user in the sudoers list
<papa_lic> intelikey: the solution you gave me yesterday did not work
<Mantice> I cant move out im like 16 where the fuck would I go... I live in country in New Zealand
<Madpilot> papa_lic: the LiveCD doesn't touch the installed OS, so it shouldn't matter
<p0windah> Mantice: I moved out at 17, two of my sisters did it at 16
<intelikey> ALL4N can you boot to single user mode and add yourself to the   admin  group ?
<_jason> ALL4N: so I suppose sudo still does not work? boot in recovery mode and make sure your /etc/sudoers looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<Mantice> You have know idea where I live :(
<ALL4N> intelikey, I think I am in the admin group
<_jason> ALL4N: make sure you still are
<Mantice> So can I move in :)
<p0windah> Mantice: I have a very good idea, we lived in qld at the time - yes it was hard
<intelikey> papa_lic i don't recall what i might have sujested yesterday or what it concerned ?
<Mantice> Dude I ant leaving my computer you can come pick me up
<TiG4> Can someone explain to me how the weather feature works in Evolution in the calendar, I already found my city and selected it but now what?
<dhalgren> hi
<Mantice> I have no car by the way
<Mantice> So I will have to carry it out
<Mantice> its a box on weeals lol
<seth_oh`boy> I can access my windows driver from my window partion from linux, but the windows doesn't have a .inf file so do i just use another .inf file that supposely goes with the .sys file?
<Mantice> server box :)
<p0windah> Mantice: I'm almost 30 now, still dont have a car and work as a freelancer in HK
<intelikey> ALL4N  type  /exec -o group    right here in your chat client
<p0windah> Mantice: quit making excuses and whining - you sound like a pom
<Mantice> lolz0r
<Mantice> Hong Kong ?
<ALL4N> sh: group: command not found
<p0windah> yup
<Mantice> Wow you must have the coolest animie
<wastrel> groups
<Mantice> :)
<_jason> ALL4N: groups
* papa_lic is 26 and has no car nor licences
<ALL4N> aha
<papa_lic> why do I need one?
<ALL4N> exec -o groups
<Mantice> what a shame it ant in english
<ALL4N> sorry
<p0windah> cars are extremely over-rated
<concept10> I have a car for sale
<ALL4N> allan fax tape
<papa_lic> the public transportation system works great
<Razor-X> Excuse me, people.
<ALL4N> suddenly no more in the admin group
<Mantice> Not in country
<abcd> does canonical provide relocation ? :D
<Razor-X> Does this have ANYTHING to do with Ubuntu?
<Mantice> maybe i can find a horse
<Razor-X> If not, I suggest you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dhalgren> i have installed 5.10 on an asus a5ec laptop, and it hung when stating hotplug module. got around that with help from the forum page, and have installed new alsa version as suggested, but now there is no soundcard configured. sound is hda-intel. how do i configure this card manually, please?
<_jason> ALL4N: that's nice, heh reboot in recovery mode and do 'adduser your_username admin'
* papa_lic lives in tallinn, estonia
<Razor-X> And I can only suggest, an op can do more.
<mzuverink> TiG4: after you select your city, then restart evolution and then look at your calendar, at the top of each day youll have a temp range and a conditions forecast
<abcd> anybody here working in canonical ?
<Razor-X> papa_lic: You can try out an Estonian channel, if it's easier to understand.
<intelikey> ALL4N you are in " allan fax tape "  but not admin    you will have to fix that to use sudo
<ALL4N> _jason, you saw I was in a bunch of other groups before I logged out
<p0windah> Razor-X: I had a meeting with the ubuntu guys in Hong Kong yesterday if thats more "on-topic"
* amphi met someone from Tallinn once
<_jason> ALL4N: I saw yeah
<Mantice> p0windah is every thing cencered over there?
<ALL4N> anyhow..  I'll go recovery mode..
<Mantice> Or is that the grate firewall of china
<ALL4N> thanks folks
<_jason> ALL4N: I'll give you the list after you add yourself to 'admin' so that you can put yourself back in all of them
<papa_lic> Razor-X: is there one?
<Razor-X> p0windah: Nope. This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<ALL4N> _jason, all right.. brb
<Razor-X> papa_lic: Try #ubuntu-<two-letter-language-code>.
<wastrel> that's the 2nd time in 2 days that's happened.
<Mantice> This channel is the best... I think I was chating in the most restrivtive IRC chat room in the world the other day
<wastrel> is it common for ppl to drop themselves out of admin?
<p0windah> Mantice: HK is a special administrative zone, legal system based on common law, etc. we enjoy more freedoms than north americans right now
<Mantice> That cool
<_jason> wastrel: it's a bug with using the gui to give admin, I've seen it a few times and I think it's been reported as well
<Mantice> And the high speed broadband :)
<p0windah> we have 1Gig home service
<papa_lic> Razor-X: no help
<Razor-X> papa_lic: Ah, sorry :\.
<p0windah> papa_lic: what was your question ?
<papa_lic> looks like Im the onlyone from that country
<zphinx> hong kong is still under the jurisdiction of the peoples republic of china isnt it?
<TiG4> mzuverink, nope, dont see anything, will it show it on the full month view?
<papa_lic> in estonian language package
<p0windah> zphinx: no
<zphinx> formosa?
<papa_lic> the os stops at lognin screen
<papa_lic> accepts no users nor passwords
<zphinx> p0windah: Wasnt it given back to china not long ago?
<Razor-X> Ugghhh..
<mzuverink> TiG4: no just for the next week, and you have to  be in day mode, click on the box by the weather calendar
<Mantice> Man Ubuntu is easyer than windows to install.... I wonder what would hapen if gates opened up a IRC chat room
<Razor-X> Please take Hong Kong to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Mantice> slash Disconect
<Razor-X> Lest you want everyone in this channel parading the rights of their own coutry.
<p0windah> zphinx: pre 1997 it was a british colony, post it reverted back to China, but to maintain economic and political relationships, china allowed Hong Kong to become a "special administrative region" - whereby it basically governs itself
<zphinx> oh
<TiG4> mzuverink, yeah im in day mode, still dont see it, wierd
<robotgeek> p0windah: zphinx please use #ubuntu-offtopic, really
<intelikey> Mantice one thidr of the peopel in here would become 'script kiddies'     llllll
<Mantice> script kiddies :S I rather code from scratch
<p0windah> papa_lic: what'd you do to break it ?
<mzuverink> Mantice,: I just got done installing Win Xp on a box here at home to do online banking, it took 6 hours between install and updates, installing av and everything else, meanwhile I made 4 vm on another box and upgraded thenm all
<nonick> Mantice what did u break ?
<Mantice> Mantice broke nothing
<Mantice> hes asking me
<Mantice> so you better help me
<Mantice> lol
<papa_lic> p0windah: didint break it
<Arafangi1n> mzuverink: You need winxp just for internet banking?
<papa_lic> got live-cd from post
<Mantice> Use linux
<papa_lic> inserted it into cd-rom
<Arafangi1n> mzuverink: Which bank? Mine goes fine in firefox on linux.
<papa_lic> and it just halts
<papa_lic> tried every possible way
<Mantice> some script kidey might steal your password and buy a laptop :)
<mzuverink> Arafangiln: yes, actually my linuxphobe wife needed ti
<Madpilot> papa_lic: have you tried other liveCDs? Sometimes you get bad CDs, or they've been scratched in the mail
<p0windah> papa_lic: livecd or install cd ?
<papa_lic> live-cd
<papa_lic> it was a 5-pack
<mzuverink> Arafangiln: Portland Federal Credit Union and SeaFirst bank
<papa_lic> 5 sets
<papa_lic> you think it might be just the one cd?
<_jason> I'm gonna go, if ALL4N comes back, someone link him to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9039 which has his group list.  Thanks
<Arafangi1n> mzuverink: I guess the computer came with it, or you could've raised the $400 cost issue.
<papa_lic> tried other set on different pc and did the same shit
<intelikey> Mantice ssshhh
<p0windah> papa_lic: and you've tried pulling out the cd and carefuly cleaning it ?
<p0windah> papa_lic: thats probably because the CD is roasted :)
* Mantice Gag...
<TiG4> mzuverink, could you take a screenshot of what your talking about?
<intelikey> Mantice i need a new lappy.....
<wastrel> can't firefox lie about the user-agent?  that might get you into sites that check for IE
<papa_lic> p0windah: so you think that I should order another 5-pack?
<mzuverink> Arafangiln: actually the machine did not come with XP, it came out of the junk pile at the computer store by my house and the XP came from Emule
* intelikey scrolls up to note who it was using xp for banking.....
<p0windah> papa_lic: clean it first, try again and then try to boot from another linux livecd(like madpilot suggested) - then think about ordering another pack
<Mantice> Bad cd's happen so do bad ISO's .... its sad
<Mantice> I downloaded 4.7 fedora core 4 dvd only to have it no validate on install
<Mantice> :(
<Mantice> and I have a 3 gb cap for the month
<papa_lic> so you guuys think that the halt at login screen is not coding error but just some dirt on cd??
<spikebike> mantice
<spikebike> might have been a bad burn
<Razor-X> papa_lic: Posibly.
<spikebike> md5sum your ISO
<Razor-X> *Possibly.
<papa_lic> hmmz
<papa_lic> ok
<spikebike> and rsync if it's off
<concept10> Anyone know about sessions?  (The .dmrc file in your home directory)
<Razor-X> papa_lic: MD5SUM it, reburn it, and try it on a different machine.
<papa_lic> where the heck do they limit download size?
<Madpilot> papa_lic: it might be; it could also be a bug with your language version
<mzuverink> TiG4: I dont have evolution, I use Sylpheed and Claws, but I tried it before I dumped it. But if you go to calendar, you will see on the right side a list of cal's, personal, birthdays and weather, check the box by weather and make sure personal is checked then got to day veiw, look at tomorrow and see the top of the day, the weather should be there
<Mantice> I ant going with fedora core any way so :P
* papa_lic raizes hands
<Mantice> Ubuntu = Gnome or the other one or somthing lol
<Mantice> KDE
<Razor-X> Mantice: It uses Gnome as a default WM, yes.
<Razor-X> I don't use Gnome, though.
<intelikey> Ubuntu = Gnome     kUbuntu = kde
<mzuverink> TiG4: is it there?
<Mantice> I use KDE at work not that i work much no more
<Mantice> Gnome good ?
<Mr_Eko> Hi
<TiG4> mzuverink, in day view, you say look @ tomorrow
<vladuz976> does ubuntu already have the new xorg?
<TiG4> mzuverink, i can only see today
<Mantice> More people in chat room so I guess its good
<intelikey> but you can run 'nome on kubuntu  or kde on ubuntu   so it's just the default install packages
<TiG4> mzuverink, and personal and weather are checked
<Razor-X> Nor do I use KDE, heh.
<Mantice> I went to the other website and it looked crapier i think so i went with ubentu
<Mr_Eko> I'm getting started with Ubuntu and i would like to install kde
<Razor-X> You can also try out ``Xubuntu'' for XFce.
<TiG4> mzuverink, lemme show you what i have
<mzuverink> TiG4:on the month view on the right side, click the next day
<Mr_Eko> i already tried the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but it doesn't do a thing
<intelikey> Mr_Eko sudo apt-get kdebase
<intelikey> Mr_Eko sudo apt-get install kdebase
<mzuverink> TiG4: installing EEvolution go to #mzuverink
<Mr_Eko>  Package kdebase has no installation candidate
<intelikey> kdebase - KDE Base metapackage      <--- it does here....
<Mr_Eko> where can i paste the complete error message?
<Mantice> Are you guys feeling ok... You guys dont have the world domination thing going today.
<intelikey> !pastebin
<timfrost> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<intelikey> Mantice ?
<Mantice> Wrong chat
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> Ubuntu-offtopic for the win :)
<Mr_Eko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9040
<ALL4N> _jason, works perfectly now  :)  thanks
<Mantice> I was hooked on linux when i saw the screen savers... The rubix cube is 1337
<ALL4N> _jason, I added all the groups using the GUI
<Mantice> brb dinner
<Mr_Eko> it's a fresh install
<Mr_Eko> apart from all the hacks to make the wi-fi adapter work
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> Mr_Eko ^
<liskl> anyone heard of a system info program that overlays the text about system status on the desktop transparently?
<wastrel> liskl:  there's a couple ways to do that... gdesklets  maybe
<liskl> thanks agian wastrel
<intelikey> liskl hmmm sounds like eye candy gone to seed,   but hey i'm on console-only  so what do you expect from me...
<well> go bash
<intelikey> ok
<liskl> lol intelikey
<intelikey> i really do have things to do,,,, while it's quiet in here.
<Mr_Eko> it's done
<intelikey> cjul8r
<Mr_Eko> now it's even worse
<Mr_Eko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9041
<concept10> The fade out password prompt in Dapper needs to be changed back !
<phillipc> how can I find out what package provides a certain file?
<wastrel> phillipc:  apt-file i believe
<stevenj> does anyone know if GTK 2.7 will be added back to dapper before release?
<wastrel> phillipc:  for files on your system
<timfrost> phillipc, 'dpkg -L <file>' if the package is installed. apt-file (from universe) will search the repositories
<Mr_Eko> shit
<Mr_Eko> don't know what to do
<wastrel> heh i had it backwards
<Mr_Eko> already did everything in the howto
<stevenj> anyone work as a Information Security Officer?
<skon> is it possible to install dapper live to hdd?
<Madpilot> Mr_Eko: you might have messed up sources - can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Mantice> back
<_lemsx1_> stevenj: what's an information security officer? security engineering? (IT)
<hd> yes
<Mr_Eko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9042
<wastrel> yikes
<stevenj> _lemsx1_, some companies may call it chief security officer-its basically a position that is the network "watchdog"
<Madpilot> Mr_Eko: it's not working because you've got a really messed up sources.list
<Mr_Eko> what should i do?
<Mr_Eko> erase it?
<Madpilot> Mr_Eko: have a look at this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Mr_Eko> ok
<_lemsx1_> stevenj: i work as a security engineer, but i'm not a senior security engineer (which might be what you called "chief"). i'm a network and company-wise (IT) watchdog :-)
<Madpilot> Mr_Eko: your current sources.list has everything commented out except Universe, no wonder apt-get couldn't find anything
<Mr_Eko> ok... so, i copied everything into my sources.list
<robinl1> augh
<robinl1> i dont feel so good
* robinl1 kicks Mr_Eko to hell
<Madpilot> Mr_Eko: save it, run "sudo apt-get update", then try your isntall again
<Madpilot> *install, even...
<Mr_Eko> Thanks
<Madpilot> Mr_Eko: np.
<LoRd-Phr3x> Hi, has anyone installed XGL and compiz on Dapper Drake, with out an onboard graphics card?
<LoRd-Phr3x> i mean with an onboard graphics card *
<_lemsx1_> LoRd-Phr3x: I have done that with a Intel card
<LoRd-Phr3x> sorry women problems, not thinking straight :p
<_lemsx1_> _lemsx1_: i810 driver
<Mr_Eko> _lemsx1_, and how does it behave
<_lemsx1_> LoRd-Phr3x: you should drink some beer then ;-)
<LoRd-Phr3x> did you need to install any new drivers?
<_lemsx1_> Mr_Eko: slowish, but usable
<LoRd-Phr3x> haha, might have a cc and dry later
<stevenj> _lemsx1_, I see well I have a senior systems admin for about 7 years; however, recently I assumed the additional respon. of ISO...just wondering if any here are in that position..so many questions :)
<_lemsx1_> LoRd-Phr3x: no new drivers
<LoRd-Phr3x> a little pot and some solo will do me fine for now
<Mr_Eko> if i use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, can  i go to sleep and just wait?
<LoRd-Phr3x> nice, did you have any troubles with it?
<brydenn> k i have a wine problem... i deleted my c drive on accident
<_lemsx1_> stevenj: ok. i'm sure there are a lot more of us here ;-)
<brydenn> i was messing around in winecfg
<brydenn> can anyone helP?
<magenet> is ubuntu better thna fedora and mandrake?
<var> read this: http://www.terrybisson.com/meat.html
<whitynz> of course magenet
<p0windah> magenet: atleast 23% better
<var> that might help
<_lemsx1_> magenet: by a mile ;-)
* LoRd-Phr3x finds it to be alot better..
<p0windah> magenet: some have even argued for 24%
<concept10> offtopic: has anyone seen those new Volkswagen commericals?  The ones with the little black toy figure?
<concept10> They crack me up
<LoRd-Phr3x> .rpm's suck :p
<magenet> hmm
<whitynz> magenet: you are asking a fairly biased group :p
<LoRd-Phr3x> or .rpm based distros
<magenet> im trying to decide
<magenet> what distro to use
<magenet> im on mepis linux right now
<magenet> i just ordered some ubuntu cds ;p
<_lemsx1_> whitynz: i agree. but most of us have already suffered with other distros
<LoRd-Phr3x> go for breezy, or try out the new Dapper Drake 6.04
<whitynz> _lemsx1_: heh yeah
<magenet> breezy is ubuntu right?
<whitynz> it is'
<LoRd-Phr3x> yeah, it's the latest stable relase
<magenet> its that what they pack on cd right?
<_lemsx1_> magenet: one flavor of ubuntu... other is dapper, other is hoary... etc...
<magenet> >< god ill use breezy then
<magenet> lol
<magenet> sounds easier ;p
<liquidindian> magenet:  I'm rubbish, and I'm doing okay with ubuntu.
<liquidindian> make of that what you will.
<wastrel> i'm sleepy
<magenet> heh
<magenet> ill see what happens when it gets here
<Mr_Eko> _lemsx1_, where did you download the opengl drivers for intel 910?
<_lemsx1_> Mr_Eko: intel 810 i said... the drivers are the regular mesa stuff
<_lemsx1_> Mr_Eko: go into #xgl-ubuntu and type: ?? working
<_lemsx1_> Mr_Eko: you will see the list of cards that work
<stevenj> _lemsx1_, what would you do if an employee was banned from a blogging website and then posted all of IT are Nazis? Let it go or take this employee out?  Have you ever had a situation like this?
<robotgeek> stevenj: offtopic, please?
<mebaran151> I'm in dapper and neither my clock nor firefox work on AMD64?  Is this normal?
<mf988> hello
<mebaran151> and could anyone file a bugreport for me
<mebaran151> as I don't have a webbroswer in which I am comfortable now
<mf988> trying to modify a bootimg.bin (bootable floppy image)
<_lemsx1_> stevenj: depending on the policies of the company. most companies have a zero tolerance for stuff like that... which means that he or she must be let go
<Madpilot> mebaran151: install Opera :P
<mf988> 1) what is the equivalent of rawrite in ubuntu ?
<_lemsx1_> stevenj: if there is no policy, then one should be written for the next time
<robotgeek> _lemsx1_: please, offtopic. stevenj
<mebaran151> Madpilot: this actually gives me a good excuse to install it
<mf988> 2) how can I 'rawrite' to a virtual floppy (I don' t have any physical floppy)
<mf988> ?
<_lemsx1_> stevenj: yep. offtopic :-)
<mebaran151> could some one please check in the bug repo whether or not this issue is known
<mebaran151> ?
<brydenn> can someone please help me with WINE?
<liquidindian> Can the archive manager deal with rar files split into parts?
<timfrost> mf988, dd - use 'dd if=<file> of=/dev/fd0' to write the file to floppy in drive 0 (MSDOS A:)
<stevenj> _lemsx1_,  heh
<[nige] > anyone know how to configure exim4 and mailscanner
<mf988> timfrost: except I don't have a floppy... (hardware)
<timfrost> mf988, what do you mean 'virtual floppy'?
<mf988> timfrost: I am on a laptop - no physical floppy
<jack|ass> Has anyone gotten a dlink DWL-G520 to work in Ubuntu?  It sees the card and can see my WAP, but isn't able to pull an address.  It looks like it's having tx/rx errors.
<_lemsx1_> [nige] : that usually involves spliting the in and out queues and adding some headers checking with "access" or one of those files
<_lemsx1_> [nige] : you should do some googling... lot of reading
<thelsdj> mf988: why do you need to rawrite if you don't have a floppy?
<[nige] > _lemsx1_, i have split exim with the in and out queues but it didnt seem to read any of the mail
<[nige] > _lemsx1_, the only think i find are the same guides
<mf988> thelsdj: I need to modify a file in the bootimg.bin, then put it back together
<_lemsx1_> [nige] : perhaps because is very simple to do ... that's why there are no more guides
<monzie_> hi all
<[nige] > _lemsx1_, i guess it was simple i would have got it working already :P
<thelsdj> mf988: mount -o loop bootimg.bin /media/floppy
<_lemsx1_> [nige] : i use postfix with mailscanner and i did just that. split the queues. tell postfix to HOLD messages in the in.queue if they have been received (header)
<pepsi> what is the `adm` group.. GID 4
<mf988> thelsdj: tx! will try
<pepsi> is that short for admin or something?
<pepsi> im guessing no
<thelsdj> pepsi: i think adm is allowed to view logs
<thelsdj> pepsi: yes it is short for admin
<_lemsx1_> [nige] : and then tell mailscanner to pick messages from that queue and put it in the local delivery queue, where your mail server will then push it where it belongs
<thelsdj> not sure what else its allowed to do
<[nige] > okay
<pepsi> thelsdj, i want to give myself permission to run synaptic
<[nige] > means i have to go through the mailscanner.conf again
<_lemsx1_> pepsi: adm and admin are 2 different beasts
<[nige] > :S
<pepsi> should i create a new group?
<pepsi> and then chgrp synaptic to that?
<_lemsx1_> pepsi: just add yourself to "admin" and use "sudo"
<pepsi> i dotn want to use sudo
<pepsi> :P
<pepsi> i want permissions outright
<_lemsx1_> [nige] : yes. i guess you just need to configure mailscanner now
<[nige] > i thought i did
<[nige] > :)
<_lemsx1_> pepsi: change the uid of your user to 0 ;-)
<pepsi> nah
<pepsi> i dont ned that much
<mf988> thelsdj: how can I make that device read/write (loopback)
<mf988> ?
<[nige] > i know i have specified both in and out going queues
<thelsdj> pepsi: you could possibly setuid synaptic and make sure only group is allowed to execute it (and add yourself to that group)
<thelsdj> pepsi: i would create new group for it
<wastrel> pepsi synaptic will have to read & write package lists and download/install packages
<thelsdj> mf988: not read/write by default?
<pepsi> there is staff
<pepsi> but it is a low id as well.. 60
<mf988> thelsdj: well, the BOOTIMG.BIN is already on a loopback mounted .ISO
<Mantice> this is creepy http://www.xpde.com/shots.php
<[nige] > going to look back at the queues again.
<thelsdj> mf988: copy it somewhere?
<pepsi> i think ill use staff though
<pepsi> seems appropriate
<mebaran151> does anyone else have any trouble with the gnome clock
<thelsdj> mf988: you'll have to recreate the iso then
<mebaran151> I'm on AMD64, and it refuses to start
<thelsdj> can't write to an iso
<mf988> thelsdj: ok, will search
<mf988> thelsdj: tx
<_lemsx1_> pepsi: staff is junior admin... good
<Mr_Eko> how do i install the drivers for the intel 910 graphic cards
<sanjay> any site for utilities like in windows ... i am new to this
<Madpilot> sanjay: there are masses of utilities included in Ubuntu - what did you want to do?
<sanjay> like how do i connect to yahoo messenger pl
<thelsdj> sanjay: gaim
<liskl> anyone know a way to use php from a web page to exec a .sh?
<Madpilot> sanjay: Applications menu --> Internet --> gAIM
<wastrel> liskl:  what's the php equivalent of system() ?
<_lemsx1_> liskl: like a cgi-bin ?
<sanjay> madpilot: thanks
<wastrel> liskl:  actually, i don't know whether it's possible
<sanjay> i will just check
<Dasnipa`> liskl, execute a shell script from php? sounds like a security exploit i hope its not possible
<_lemsx1_> liskl: i agree with wastrel, unless there is a system() call on the script itself (if you own the script that is)
<wastrel> i doubt the web server will have access to the shell binary
<thelsdj> probably exec()
<thelsdj> liskl: http://us3.php.net/manual/en/ref.exec.php
<magenet> Liskl: if you use cpanel it lets u open ssh and exexecute .sh files from the php panel
<sanjay> madpilot : thanks i am through with yahoo
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> i have a problem with my hdparm output
<prada> anyone know if there is a repository serving beagle-0.20 anywhere ?
<monzie> hdparm -i /dev/hda gives:
<monzie> RawCHS 16383/16/63
<monzie> and
<liskl> thanks everyone, thelsdj helped most - there is a exec(); thanks man
<monzie> CurrCHS  4047/16/255
<thelsdj> prada: dapper has 0.2.1 i think
<cafuego> it doth
<prada> thelsdj: I am using dapper ... but let me check again
<thelsdj> installing it now myself as i haven't tried beagle since installing ubuntu heh
<liskl> building a way to send data over a serial connection for x10 devices
<thelsdj> prada: its in universe
<cafuego> Don't bother with beagle on breezy.
<thelsdj> ya i am on dapper
<cafuego> But do ensure you have a LOT of free ram ;-)
<prada> do an apt-cache show ... it still shows me beagle_0.1.4
<cafuego> !info beagle dapper
<ubotu> beagle: (indexing and search tool for your personal data), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 740 kB, Installed size: 2368 kB
<cafuego> That's odd.
<cafuego> prada: ANyway, http://www.cafuego.net/ubuntu
<prada> sweet ... thanks
<thelsdj> cafuego: hrm, i was going to say is 1gb of ram enough? but then i remember i also run azureus which eats a few hundred mb heh
<cafuego> thelsdj: I have 1.5GB and beagle isn't above eating 1GB
<cafuego> thelsdj: i have a *huge* index, though.
<thelsdj> hah hrm i've got ~350mb free right now (including cached)
<prada> i thought the mem hogging was a lot less in 0.20 ..
<wastrel> i have 768 MB - need to upgrade
<cafuego> prada: it is a lot less to begin with, but not agter 14 days.
<znelson> does anyone know about IPVS support in breezy? I thought it was in the kernels since 2.6.10 but apparently not
<thelsdj> i have 2 work machines on my desk with 4gb of ram each hehe, my 1gb seems measly
<Mantice> You should all join ubuntu-offtopic
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> does anyone have openbox ?
<cafuego> znelson: ipvs?
<znelson> linux virtual server
<thelsdj> znelson: which virtual server? i never heard of ipvs
<cafuego> znelson: Oh yeah, it's in recentish kernels. Certainly in 2.6.12 I think (breezy)
<znelson> www.linuxvirtualserver.org
<wastrel> someone go to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/  in firefox & tell me if the page is rendering correctly?  i get a row of tabs in the middle of the flight4 announcement
<znelson> hmm cause when I download the admin package, the installation says there's no support in the kernel
<znelson> bummed me out
<cafuego> wastrel: looks fine
<Mantice> renders fine
<Mantice> Get latestst firefox
<Mantice> I notest that mozilla has load of bugs
<Mantice> for rendering
<prada> cafuego: the beagle deb includes support for wv1 etc. ?
<thelsdj> znelson:  may not be enabled in the ubuntu kernel, have you cross referenced the .config file setting with a kernel that does have it?
<znelson> thelsdj: I'm a relative newb, so no.. but will do that now
<wastrel> me g'night
<thelsdj> znelson: you apt-get install ipvsadm?
<znelson> yeah
<Mantice> how come http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ has people in there underware and ubuntu.com has none?
<thelsdj> znelson: you might need to modprobe some modules
<znelson> ok..
<thelsdj> znelson: look in /boot/config-2.6.12* IPVS stuff sure seems to be enabled
<Madpilot> Mantice: because The Fridge is cooler
<znelson> checkin
<Mantice> lol
<thelsdj> znelson: ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs
<Mantice> If the fridge is cooler why would they have to take there clothes off
<cafuego> Mantice: They're hot!
<thelsdj> the fridge page is messed up in my firefox
<thelsdj> the tabs show up at the bottom of the first page
<Mantice> Well it looks hotter in ubuntu.com and colder in fridgeub . . ....
<Mantice> This is kinda off topic but its ok as long as no ones asking questions
<znelson> weird .. cause the package install gives me:
<znelson> Setting up ipvsadm (1.24+1.21-1) ...
<znelson> Kernel does not support IPVS!
<liquidindian> Is "underware" some sort of jargon for a program that removes clothing?
<thelsdj> znelson: modprobe ip_vs then try reinstalling it
<Mantice> Yes
<znelson> cool
<thelsdj> znelson: just a guess, may not work
<znelson> hmm i think i need to remove then reinstall it
<Mantice> i might get an iPod later on in life when I have money
<Mantice> so i can put linux on it
<thelsdj> znelson: try dpkg-reconfigure ipvsadm
<thelsdj> or something like that
<spikebike> linux doesn't work on new ipods
<znelson> ya
<lockhead> how do i check how much disk usage i have?
<ndlovu> hi all, I accidentally deleted a wiki database while trying to back it up (don't ask...). It seems that on an ext3 filesystem undelete is just about impossible. But are there tools that will let you search through freed inodes for the text that was in the files?
<intelikey> lockhead df
<ndlovu> lockhead: df -h
<intelikey> df -h
<intelikey> du /
<Mantice> format C:
<intelikey> du -s /
<Mantice> Busts out windows commands ;)
<lampshade> Is there a way to make gnome show previews of images in the basic file open dialog for programs?  I want to select images, but I have no idea since some of them are just long strings of random characters.  A preview would be awesome
<Mantice> dont try my idea
<ndlovu> lockhead: df = disk free; -h = human readable (it gives it to you in bytes, not blocks)
<intelikey> there's no C: in linux  so it's ok to try that...
<Mantice> lol
<znelson> thelsdj: modprobe did the trick .. thanks
<elkbuntu> Mantice, i had myself in tears when i tried doing something in dos the other week and tried linux commands :D
<elkbuntu> tears of laughter of course.
<lockhead> i would have tears of sorrow since i had to use dos
<intelikey> :)
<[nige] > where are mailscanner logs kept?
<thelsdj> hrm so now i have beagle installed, how to put it to good use, bah gotta do my fstab
<intelikey> [nige]  did you look in /var/log?
<[nige] > yep looking through it at the moment
<ndlovu> okay, is there some way to get a list of free but non-empty inodes on an ext3 filesystem?
<intelikey> [nige]  did you  man mailscanner  ?
<Mantice> Any one know any thing about SINA school firewall?
<[nige] > hmmm
<[nige] > i have been readin through a few guides,
<[nige] > not sure if i have manned it yet
<intelikey> well i've never used mailscanner but that is where i'd start.
<fojackedddolt> blooh, i suck at IRC, is anyone here able to help me with a couple questions?
<Mantice> maybe irc
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: please just ask
<Mantice> we ant going to kill you
<Mantice> ..
<Arafangi1n> Is it possible to read ext3 filesystems in windows?
<Arafangi1n> Surely someone has made a driver by now.
<Mantice> i think theres a bug in my room
<intelikey> "free but non-empty" ? ndlovu
<thelsdj> Mantice: GET BACK ON TOPIC! heheh
<Mantice> What happend if the bug got me?
<hatake_kakashi> Mantice: call the poison's hotline, not here
<fojackedddolt> ohkay, sorry. I just installed Ubuntu, and it got my monitor settings wrong... I think I fixed it, under in the xorg.conf but the only problem now is... how to i save?
<intelikey> Arafangi1n sure.   e2explorer or something like that
<ndlovu> intelikey: I have to admit I'm not too clued up on how the filesytstem works, but basically I'm wanting to search through the data that's on one of my partitions, but not associated with existing files
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Thanks.
<ndlovu> intelikey: somebody on google suggested "grep /dev/hda1", but I don't know if there's a better way
<Arafangi1n> What is a good partition format to use for a large removable storage device?
<Arafangi1n> ext3 is a pain because of permissions and all that, but fat32 has file size issues.
<intelikey> ndlovu what are you looking for ?
<ndlovu> I deleted a mediawiki db, and I'm looking for the text that was contained in one of the pages
<ndlovu> intelikey, I should be able to remember enough to get a grep match
<intelikey> then grep and use -B  and -A   for before and after the match lines    man grep for details
<ndlovu> thanks intelikey, I'll see how that goes
<Mantice> I got the bug
<Mantice> dont worry
<Mantice> im safe
<spikebike> I'd write down the 3 longest words on that page
<Mantice> stupid cricket creeping around my computer
<spikebike> then grep the partition for them and write down the blocks they are in
* Mantice escapes death
<intelikey> if you put several linse before and several after  you can pipe to less and viola (assuming there is a match)
<yggdrasil> helloguys im trying to figure out how to do something i need to use gcc3.4 and im doing a make menuconfig and im getting a ton of errors
<jacquesmerde> why wont synaptic allow me to mark nvidia-settings AND nvidia-glx for installation?
<tburman> 'lo
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, totally, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<intelikey> yggdrasil ^
<ndlovu> spikebike: also not a bad idea (if grep outputs the block number). will try that if the before / after method fails
<yggdrasil> ok
<yggdrasil> thanks gents
<yggdrasil> ill give it a try
<yggdrasil> ok thats better but im still getting some errors after a bit
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<intelikey> put your errors there ^
<yggdrasil> shoot um
<yggdrasil> im using dsl right now and i cant figuree out how to copy pste
<yggdrasil> :(
<overrider> hello, ubuntu seems not to have the verdana font. any way i can get it and install it? thanks...
<yggdrasil> both mouse buttons doesnt work
<whatwhat> what ftp clients do you ussually use on linux guys?
<intelikey> highlight and where you want to paste  dubble button (middle)  click
<yggdrasil> its ok im gonna give it a break for the night
<yggdrasil> thanks though guys
<intelikey> whatwhat do a apt-cache search ftp       or synaptic   or aptitude
<Davey|Laptop> anyone know how well the Apple Mightmouse works on Linux?
<intelikey> i like ncftp  myself.
<Davey|Laptop> Mighty Mouse
<Arafangi1n> Davey|Laptop: Probably the same as any mouse.
<whatwhat> intelikey ok i will try it thanks
<simpsonianbanana> hi
<simpsonianbanana> this might sound pretty stupid, but how do I install a deb file?
<Davey|Laptop> Arafangi1n, it has the scroll ball though, I doubht X can handle that :/
<intelikey> whatwhat you may be a 'gui' user,  gftp may be more to your liking.
<intelikey> simpsonianbanana sudo dpkg -i
<simpsonianbanana> thanks
<simpsonianbanana> what about a cpkg file?
<simpsonianbanana> same do?
<Arafangi1n> Davey|Laptop: It can.
<Arafangi1n> Davey|Laptop: Oh, did you say *ball*?
<intelikey> add the file path and name to that of course....
<Davey|Laptop> Arafangi1n, yes
<Davey|Laptop> Arafangi1n, it can scroll in any direction
<Davey|Laptop> Arafangi1n, its an optical mouse, the scroll wheel, is a ball, so it can scroll in any direction
<Arafangi1n> Davey|Laptop: Oh, well, at worst I'd imagine that it'd only be able to work in the up-down direction.
<Mordof> im in Dapper Drake, how do i get out of X???
<Davey|Laptop> Arafangi1n, which defeats the point of buying a $60 mouse ;)
<Arafangi1n> Mordof: Ctrl+Alt+F1 through to F12, F7 is generally what X runs on.
<Mordof> ive tried killing gnome-session, tried killing xorg, tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop, nowthin works
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: k
<Arafangi1n> Davey|Laptop: I like the MS or Logitech mice myself.
<Davey|Laptop> Arafangi1n, I did, but I just lost my last set :/
<Arafangi1n> Davey|Laptop: I like the irony of the MS Hardware often working better and nicer than their software - and it's a software company ;)
<Davey|Laptop> actually, I hate MS mice
<Davey|Laptop> they feel flimsy
<Davey|Laptop> but I love my Logitechs
<httpdss> Mordof: to restart X ..... crtl+alt+bksp
<Davey|Laptop> I'm just not willing to pay $130 for a rechargable "desktop" solution
<intelikey> Arafangi1n should we start specifying 'left' ctrl alt  on that command ?    cause right alt is for tty 13-24 you know ?
<overrider> to get verdana i have to install a package called msttcorefonts , right? can someone please tell me how to do that? via the gui synaptic package manager?
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: I've just suddenly realised that I've _never_ used the right alt key!
<Mordof> httpdss: doesnt work, brings me back into gnome
<Mordof> i want to kill X
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Except for that one time I needed it for qemu...
<Mordof> i need to get out of it entirely
<intelikey> :)
<simpsonianbanana> how do I install a .cpkg?
<Arafangi1n> Mordof: Do what I said, then login in the console, then issue gdm stop.
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: oh ok
<Arafangi1n> Mordof: I don't know what you've been doing, but that _WILL_ stop it.
<intelikey> Mordof that will be out of x    right alt + ctrl + f1    puts you in tty1
<intelikey> sorry left
<intelikey> ha
<intelikey> my other right
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Looks like the left and right alts make no difference (here, at least)
<intelikey> Arafangi1n go to console and try
<jacquesmerde> anyone here succeeded in installing nvidia binary drivers on dapper flight4?
<brosioz> why the fonts of all gtk application are more smaller than other in kde ? i've try to set all to 12 but doesn't works
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: that doesnt stop it at all
<intelikey> right alt + f7   wont take you back to gui
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: It ignores the right alt, so presumeably it does work, just that there's no getty
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: i need to get out of it
<intelikey> no it doesn't Arafangi1n
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: i cant even stop it from inside the console while logged in, stopping gdm doesn't work at all for me
<p0windah> brosioz: gtk is 96 methinks, kde try to scale to your mon.
<Arafangi1n> Mordof: What did you end up when you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<brosioz> p0windah: so what can i do ?
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: in cli, but then when i went to f7 again it was still loaded
<thelsdj> hrm anyone know how to get inotify permissions on dapper for beagle?
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: im trying to load xgl.. and i need all X and gnome to not be running
<p0windah> brosioz: send an email to upstream gnome and kde and ask them to both use the same method ?
<Arafangi1n> Mordof: Ok, hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace after you do the configuration for xgl
<intelikey> Arafangi1n i meant no it doesn't ignore it  ^
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: ive got it all ready to go in a script to run, i just cant seem to get rid of X or gnome
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: It does ignore it in the sense that _nothing_ happens ;)
<Arafangi1n> Mordof: Something is very wierd on yours.
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: i know, i need another method to get out of it
<jacquesmerde> why is the nvidia-settings package necessary for the nvidia binary driver???
<Arafangi1n> Mordof: Well, let's get to basics. Do you even use GDM?
<Mordof> Arafangi1n: if dapper uses it by default, then yes
<intelikey> Mordof go to a console like you were told,  and do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop "
* robinl1 runs around
<simpsonianbanana> Hello? Can someone help me with a cpkg file?
<robinl1> cpkg?
<whatwhat> intelikey yes that :p thanks
<intelikey> in the sense that _nothing_ happens <--- well yeah  but open high number ttys and it isn't ignoring it at all.  it just cant switch to /dev/null
<robinl1> you mean dpkg
<robinl1> ?
<thelsdj> hrm is inotify patch not in the default dapper kernel?
<simpsonianbanana> nope, cpkg
<robinl1> cpkg?
<simpsonianbanana> yes
<robinl1> don't know cpkg
<robinl1> i know my own package system, but not cpkg
<robinl1> :S
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Semantics, it's all about semantics dude :)
<robinl1> oh.. now that i think about it
<robinl1> need to work on appwev
<robinl1> need to work on appweb*
<simpsonianbanana> It's a cedega engine update
<robinl1> hmmm
<robinl1> sorry, can't help ya
<simpsonianbanana> oh well, thanks anyway
<robinl1> you're welcome :)
<MAB> zup
<intelikey> maybe there is a howto on the cedega site ?
<ivaneeo> Wudi:hihi
<JustinLei> WUdi:Hell~~
<MAB> How are people doing today?
<Wudi> wa .
<Wudi> hey,,
<sixslap> hello
<MAB> chillin
<sixslap> like a villian
<MAB> thinking about either drinking coffee and not sleep or drink water and sleep LOL
<sixslap> say umm can anyone tell me why my ident wont work
<sixslap> ?
<robinl1> idents suck
<simpsonianbanana> Okay, it neede to be installed from within cedaga
<robinl1> :o
<sixslap> yesterday it worked today it wont
<simpsonianbanana> thanks everyone
<robinl1> so does ubuntu, haha, jk <expects to be kicked>
<sixslap> yeah idents suck
<Arafangi1n> Damn this is hard.
<robinl1> i'll go gaming
<robinl1> i want to game
<robinl1> i want to game
<robinl1> ;D
<MAB> :)~
<robinl1> too bad for ya guys, i'm switching 2 windows, latah
<sixslap> yeah ta ta
<MAB> windows is for old ladies and little girls
<Arafangi1n> How do I format a partition such that three situations hold true: (1) Must allow large file support, such as 10G, (2) Must work with the gnome-volume-manager by default, and (3) MUST NOT ENFORCE PERMISSIONS
<intelikey> to bad for us he says.... heh
<sixslap> have a good litte tea party bloake
<robinl1> MAB: Yes i know but i need my games.
<Assassin5> when I run a shell script, is there a way to show the line numbers, or the source while processing so I can debug it?
<robinl1> MAB: GUNBOUND! RAGNAROK ONLINE! GUNZ ONLINE! ;D
<MAB> I hear you Robin
<robinl1> good :p
<robinl1> this will be your last warning.
<intelikey> Arafangi1n you don't
<robinl1> bye :P
<Arafangi1n> I do not want permissions on this, it's too much a deal when sharing it between my computers.
<MAB> but a computer is not a gaming system
<robinl1> yes it is - for most people
<robinl1> it rocks for gaming.
<MAB> that is what Playstations are for
<robinl1> AND computers
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: So, how the heck am I meant to share this drive between my computers?
<Madpilot> Arafangi1n: fat32?
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: I can't write a file more than 4 GB
<robinl1> some really good games have been placed on the computer
<MAB> I guess so but extreme games should be left for Xbox and Play Station
<robinl1> take gunbound, ragnarok, gunz!
<simpsonianbanana> hey again, I have ye olde rage 128, are there any drivers for it? I can't find them on the ATI site..
<intelikey> with 10g file  and no perms   not a chance that i know of Arafangi1n
<Arafangi1n> robinl1: And nethack :)
<robinl1> Arafangi1n: can that be played online? O_O
<Arafangi1n> robinl1: Yes, actually
<robinl1> Arafangi1n: how?
<Arafangi1n> robinl1: 'telnet nethack.alt.org' ;)
<robinl1> any graphical clients?
<Arafangi1n> robinl1: Yes, but not for that server.
<intelikey> hackslab.something used to do that too
<robinl1> hmm
<Madpilot> Arafangi1n: you've got individual files that're 4Gb+?
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: Yes.
<Madpilot> Arafangi1n: DVD rips, or what?
<Micksa> anyone want a dapper bug report/
<Micksa> ?
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: qemu disk images.
<Madpilot> Arafangi1n: wow :P
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: But my .tar backups can easily exceed that anyway.
<simpsonianbanana> Hello? anyone know of a rage 128 driver?
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Ok, the alternative is how do I enforce a umask for that particular volume, such that permissions are always 777?
<Arafangi1n> simpsonianbanana: rage is ati, isn't it?
<simpsonianbanana> yes
<Madpilot> simpsonianbanana: not sure there is one, but try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<simpsonianbanana> thx
<Arafangi1n> simpsonianbanana: I think that site also mentions various cards, and what to use the opensource driver for, and the commercial drivers for.
<intelikey> Arafangi1n could run a cron job to chmod things every hour or something
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Not acceptable.
<intelikey> because ?
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: There is no way I'm going to have a cronjob run to reset the permissions of 10000 files in the middle of a lecture while I'm on battery power.
<intelikey> so this is all on a lappy eeh ?
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: It gets shared amongst my computers.
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Which is why I want it to work with gnome-volume-manager by default, because I don't want to spend hours configuring everything.
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: But most of the time it stays with my laptop.
<intelikey> and it's not acceptable to use dd and break files that are over 4g into sections ?
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: I suppose that at a pinch, I could live with just dedicating the removable drive with the laptop, but that's a pain.
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: No, because qemu can't read them!
<vincenz> Anyone have a solution over amsn, half of my messages don't get through
<vincenz> (for msn)
<Arafangi1n> intelikey: Though, I wouldn't use dd for that, I'd use "split", but that's a digression ;)
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: I use jabber, with an msn transport.
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: does it support http_proxy for all protocols?
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Yes.
* Arafangi1n places tongue firmly in cheek.
<vincenz> .O
<vincenz> gaim doesn't for instance
<ndlovu> intelikey: I've had some success with grep, output to a text file, which I then open with less; but for some reason the character set gets corrupted, and after a while, all text comes out like this:  . actually my whole terminal session gets corrupted. any idea why?
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: psi does, but that's qt
<vincenz> psi?
<vincenz> jabber?
<vincenz> can't find either in synaptic
<intelikey> yeah i've got a few.....  lol
<intelikey> but i'll keep them to my self
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Jabber is a protocol, psi, gaim, gabber, et al are all clients
<vincenz> a
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: but hmm..I need the msn protocol
<odat> anyone know the command to use to see what ip address my router is giving my computer
<vincenz> and gaim doesn't do proxying
<vincenz> gabber is non existent in synaptic
<vincenz> and amsn dropps half my messages
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Jabber has a notion of "transports", and the servers themselves do the proxying for you.
<vincenz> o.O
<thelsdj> ndlovu: if you don't want to look at the binary data just run 'strings' on the file
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: no I need http-proxying to get past my firewall
<CyPhEr__> hey guys i have a little prob
<ndlovu> thelsdj: does that strip the binary data out?
<hatake_kakashi> vincenz: then you need http-tunnel
<vincenz> hatake_kakashi: yes
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Try: sudo apt-get install psi
<CyPhEr__> anytome i open something like network settings it looks like its opening and then nothing happens and then it closes
<intelikey> ndlovu a grep -ve <put offending char here>  to cut out the code that breaks your termcap maybe ?
<CyPhEr__> please help
<hatake_kakashi> vincenz: google around, you may find some
<vincenz> hatake_kakashi: ...
<vincenz> hatake_kakashi: amsn does it, it just drops half my packets
<ndlovu> thelsdj, intelikey: strings seems to be doing the trick :). Probably grep > strings > file would work best?
<vincenz> half the messages I type I get "there was an error sending the following message:" ...
<hatake_kakashi> vincenz: well you can get things like your-freedom or something
<CyPhEr__> anyone
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: So, does that command work?
<thelsdj> ndlovu: you could also do strings|grep > file
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: You will need to enable universe.
<thelsdj> but ya grep|strings > file will work
<intelikey> ndlovu like  grep -ve'' file | grep -ve'' | less       Repete the second grep portion as many times as needed....
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: I checked out the package, I'd like to know first if it supports http-proxying
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: run that application in command line, if you can't see any output, set verbose messages on
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Heck, it supports http polling.
<CyPhEr__> ok first time user
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: But I'll have to check up on that again to figure out how to do that.
<CyPhEr__> y cant i just click
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: you know how to open Terminal right?
<CyPhEr__> yes
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: open that, and type in the command to start that networking..
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: so I can contact my regular msn account and talk to other msn peoeople from my friends list with that?
<CyPhEr__> i still should be able to click and configure
<intelikey> but you are still likely to get garbage. ndlovu    if it were something you could just re down load i'd say why bother with hacking that .....
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Actually, now that I think of it, gaim _does_ allow proxies.
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: In what sense do you need a proxy?
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: all data must go over the proxy
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: gaim does support that.
<vincenz> that's why I have a perl script for my ssh
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: nope
<odat> anyone know the command to use to see what ip address my router is giving my computer
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Ok, so you're not just talking about a mere squid proxy, right?
<ndlovu> intelikey: thanks, but there's one file in particular that I've spent a few hours constructing. it's just text; the rest I can construct again
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: squid?
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: even my ssh connection must go over this proxy
<vincenz> it's not just for outward port 8
<vincenz> 80
<vincenz> it's for all ports
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: if you are going to be that stubborn, then you won't get much to help you
<vincenz> "I connect to the initernet using a proxy server: HTTP (Post Method)" is my option in amsn
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: I'm looking at my gaim "Modify Account" window, and I'm reading "Proxy Options"
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: it doesn't do it
<CyPhEr__> i mean you jsut expect something to work first time i dont want to have to go the the term everytime i wana change something
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: It's there.
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: it's not sufficient
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: username/password isn't enough?
<intelikey> odat ifconfig  if no one answered you yet
<vincenz> I don't need a login
<vincenz> I need the HTTP (Post Method) option and it's not available in gaim
<vincenz> trust me, I've tried
<vincenz> it doesn't work
<intelikey> vincenz using it over tor ?
<simpsonianbanana> still found nothing for rage 128's
<vincenz> intelikey: no, company proxy
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Hmm, well psi definetly supports HTTP "Connect", and HTTP Polling.
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: it's http post
<vincenz> that's the method I need
<vincenz> whatever that means
<vincenz> I'm a networking newb, but I know that it doesn't work with gaim
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Gaim probably uses "Connect" as well.
<vincenz> ...
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: I tried, it doesn't work
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Give polling a go, with psi.
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: I'm just about to check it myself.
<vincenz> what is polling?
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: afaik, it polls a http file.
<vincenz> I don't need to poll anything
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Continuously. It's a hack, but it gets past lame firewalls/proxies.
<Mantice> You know how to get past our SINA firewall
<vincenz> for ssh, for instance, it opens a pipe to the webproxy server and pipes all dat athrough it
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: and I presume you are using dapper aren't you?
<agabus> does anyone know if ftp.iinet.net.au is mirroring the dapper drake fight 4 iso's?
<CyPhEr__> Dapper= adapter
<Mordof> question: i have a script that exits X. how do i make it login with a username and password i want?
<CyPhEr__> and yes a cisco
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Well, other than that, I don't know.
<CyPhEr__> newest 5.10
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: It is an alternative, and it should work.
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: for Gaim when I enable proxy it sais "Access denied: proxy server forbids port 1863 tunnelling"
<CyPhEr__> i just go to system and then network setup or like time and date and loginscreen i get it start to launch the little spinning logo goes and then the little indicaor goes away and nothing
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: did you download anything from the universe repos?
<hatake_kakashi> universe/multiverse
<CyPhEr__> i cant get in on the net at all
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Yup, it's blocking the port.
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: check your router, firewall
<tburman> anyone else have a problem with totem not playing any media at all?
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: it works finie with msn
<tburman> mp3, video, whatever
<Crazyhobbit> moinsen
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: don't you get it, Gaim doesn't use the proxy in the correct way
<hatake_kakashi> tburman: you need gstreamer + w32plugins
<Crazyhobbit> whats wrong here? :)
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: I'm saying psi will get past it.
<CyPhEr__> did and i stil doesnt explain why i can not open the time and everything
<vincenz> I'll look into it
<_keroppi_> I'm trying to get the fglrx driver working, but X windows says it can't find the module. I just had this working fine in Debian unstable, now I've installed ubuntu dapper...
<hatake_kakashi> _keroppi_: dapper = unstable
<_keroppi_> hatake_kakashi: Yeah I know that
<_keroppi_> I have this file: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so, and X says it's can't find the fglrx module when it tries to start
<hatake_kakashi> _keroppi_: doesn't mean literally that if debian's unstable worked, ubuntu's unstable will work
<Mordof> _keroppi_: linux-restricted-modules has flgrx
<hatake_kakashi> CyPhEr__: well I don't know, there are no buttons to make it show debug messages without typing a few lines
<_keroppi_> Mordof: What is that? A package?
<Mordof> _keroppi_: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<cyblivious> need your help guys, everytime i mount/access any ntfs partitions, the mouse mouse freezes every few seconds or becomes jerky. What could be the problem?
<CyPhEr__> k welll ill be back on im reinstalling
<CyPhEr__> wipe and reload
<hatake_kakashi> Mordof: why not sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` ?
<Mordof> hatake_kakashi: *shrugs*, whats the difference
<hatake_kakashi> cyblivious: check dmesg
<_keroppi_> Mordof: That just removed some openoffice stuff and kept gcc and g++ back...
<cyblivious> dmesg?
<Mordof> _keroppi_: :|
<Mantice> can I install ubuntu in a usb hard drive?
<Mordof> _keroppi_: i dunno then
<_keroppi_> Mordof: What was it supposed to do? Same as apt-get -f install?
<Mantice> ...Loading?
<Boglizk> My splashscreen changed to Edubuntu and the font on the desktop aswell
<hatake_kakashi> Mordof: heh afaik for putting `` it quotes bash to open up that other command as well.. such as ls -al /usr/src/`uname -r`
<Boglizk> weird
<Mordof> hatake_kakashi: ohh
<Mantice> No one installed ubuntu on a USB hard drive?
<tburman> hatake_kakashi, gstreamer 0.8 as it comes is ok?
<hatake_kakashi> _keroppi_: doubt it
<hatake_kakashi> tburman: what do you mean its 'ok'?
<hatake_kakashi> cyblivious: dmesg = kernel messages
<Sputn1k> Hello, i'm playing one windows game with wine, but there is no fonts, how to add them?
<leleobhz> i have installed my ubuntu from hoary (5.04)
<tburman> hatake_kakashi, well, I read a forum post that suggested 0.8 was outdated
<Boglizk> Automatic has the windows fonts
<intelikey> cyblivious run top and then do the mouse trick and watch to see if the reason shows itself
<Boglizk> *Automatix
<leleobhz> (a cd from shipit)
<Madpilot> Sputn1k: install the MS core fonts
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<leleobhz> i can make a dist upgrade to Breezy?
<hatake_kakashi> tburman: well it works here afaik, and it seems to be available in the repos as well
<Sputn1k> Madpilot, i have them, maybie i should connect them with wine, or womething?
<Sputn1k> *something
<Madpilot> leleobhz: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<hatake_kakashi> !tell Boglizk about automatix
<Boglizk> i got it
<leleobhz> thanks Madpilot !
<Madpilot> Sputn1k: no idea about wine - never had to use it
<tburman> hatake_kakashi, ok. will try installing w32plugins. is there a separate repository for them?
<Sputn1k> oh... ;-/ thanks.
<hatake_kakashi> !tell tburman about !mp3
<hatake_kakashi> !tell tburman about mp3
<intelikey> Mantice no i haven't installed on a usb drive but i see people in here all the time that have.   it can be done but there are some special considerations,  search the forums  for usb drive  and see if there isn't some help there.
<Boglizk> I have some problems, My splashscreen changed to Edubuntu and the font on the desktop changed aswell, i think it was since i updated something with Synaptic
<tburman> hatake_kakashi, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> tburman: np
<leleobhz> Madpilot: have some problem if i have package universe?
<davide> hi all
<leleobhz> source
<chx> if I do a dist-upgrade to Dapper and things do not work out,  can I downgrade?
<davide> I have a prob
<davide> I cannot hear any CD audio with gnome-cd
<davide> but CD drive does work
<Boglizk> check the volume?
<davide> and I can listen with other progs
<davide> Boglizk, volume is ok
<hatake_kakashi> chx: no
<jetscreamer> backup your system first and kinda
<hatake_kakashi> davide: you can hear normal sounds from Gnome but not from cd right? you are missing an audio cable that wires from cdrom to your soundcard
<davide> hatake_kakashi, no
<davide> I can hear with another prog to listen to CD
<davide> [dcd] 
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<chx> thanks.
<davide> hatake_kakashi, I opened my case too and the cable there is
<hatake_kakashi> davide: maybe those two use different soundserver I think
<davide> the mixer shows me OSS and ALSA
<davide> both are non-mute for CD's
<Flash> Does anyone know where the "Terminal" is in Ubuntu v5.10?
<davide> applications --> accessories
<hatake_kakashi> Flash: Applications > System Tools
<cyblivious> intelikey: i run top then mounted the ntfs. the gam_server appeared with the most cpu utilization
<davide> hatake_kakashi, what can I try?
<Flash> Ahh... Accesories!  Thank you davide
<leleobhz> last ask
<davide> Flash, the termins is in system tools too :)
<hatake_kakashi> davide: hmm.. nfi, which program cannot play the music from the cd?
<Chameleon> anyone know if wineX is free
<leleobhz> i can use debian-marillat on ubuntu?
<davide> gnome-cd
<hatake_kakashi> Chameleon: check their site
<overrider> when i have a .deb file (in my case i got the skype.deb package). what is the command to install it?
<Chameleon> ok if i knew ther site i would
<davide> overrider, dpkg -i <file>
<hatake_kakashi> Chameleon: that's where google is your friend
<Chameleon> lol
<overrider> davide, thank you
<Madpilot> leleobhz: not recommended
<davide> overrider, you need sudo if you are not root
<davide> overrider, however use the graphical package manager
<Chameleon> NO google is my home page
<leleobhz> Madpilot: some alternative?
<davide> don't download crappy packages god-knows-where
<leleobhz> i just want w32codecs and mplayer
<Madpilot> !tell leleobhz about w32codecs
<hatake_kakashi> mplayer is from multiverse repo
<Madpilot> leleobhz: mplayer is in Universe, I think
<hatake_kakashi> !tell leleobhz about multiverse
<catoblepa> hallo, does anyone know a channel about VPN?
<davide> hatake_kakashi, any idea?
<leleobhz> hmmm
<gary__> Can anyone tell me how to make the cdplayer the default application when i insert an audio cd?
<leleobhz> its very good
<leleobhz> :] 
<hatake_kakashi> davide: haven't tried gnome-cd, hang on
<leleobhz> thanks guys
<Madpilot> leleobhz: thank the bot, it does most of the actual work around here :P
<leleobhz> :] 
<leleobhz> is someone dont operate the bot, it is unuserfull
<leleobhz> :] 
<hatake_kakashi> davide: lol, seems like gnome-cd has got very minimal configurations, hmm not sure.. maybe run the program through terminal and if necessary add verbose output?
<turtlesoup> Hi, i just managed to get ubuntu installed on my fujitsu tablet pc. I however have no GUI, what can i do to fix this? I only have CLI
<gary__> Can anyone tell me how to make the cdplayer the default application when i insert an audio cd?
<leleobhz> Madpilot: i have removed my sources.list
<pingy> Hello, all
<leleobhz> and put from the url
<leleobhz> pray for me :] 
<ndlovu> intelikey, thelsdj: thanks for the suggestions earlier, grep and strings worked amazingly well! (grep -B -A --binary-files=text "search expression" /dev/hda9 | strings > lostfiles.txt)
<leleobhz> (i ve maked dist-upgrade on debian 3x, all times im unhappy)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<turtlesoup> is there something that i can run from Apt-Get that will repair my failed installation of ubuntu?
<davide> hatake_kakashi, no --verbose / -vv or similar in gnome-cd --help
<turtlesoup> i only have CLI after ubuntu network install, how can i get my GUI?
<hatake_kakashi> davide: wait.. I can sort of see why, are you on breezy and have you installed gstreamer?
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<davide> I'm on 5.10, I don't remember if it's named breezy
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: thanks :)
<Madpilot> davide: yeah, 5.10 = Breezy Badger
<hatake_kakashi> davide: yeah it is breezy, dapper is 6.10 I think
<hatake_kakashi> davide: now.. do you have gstreamer installed?
<Madpilot> hatake_kakashi: 6.04
<davide> I don't know if I have gstreamer [I'm looking] 
<hatake_kakashi> Madpilot: ahh ok, my bad
<hatake_kakashi> davide: dpkg --list| grep gstreamer
<davide> I have a lot of gstreamer
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: it says,  unknown initscript. /etc/init.d/gdm not found
<hatake_kakashi> davide: try and set the debug output of gstreamer under gnome-cd
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: are you sure you have install ubuntu-desktop or?
<hatake_kakashi> s/install/installed
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: i used a thing called INSTLUX on top of windows to pull this off, then used network install
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: well.. did you apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: you helped me yesterday, my screen name was tortoise
<davide> hatake_kakashi, I've written debug level 2, here the output
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: no, didnt know i had too
<davide> ** (gnome-cd:23691): WARNING **: Could not contact CDDB server
<davide> WARN  (0x82839e8 - 316809:26:14.163320000)       GST_SCHEDULING(23691) gstpad.c(3255):_invent_event: needed to invent a DISCONT 0x8078b60 (time 0) for cdparanoia:src => q:sink
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: ahh, you had that tablet pc I presume right?
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: yes :)
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: at least now i have SOMETHING ubuntu on it :)
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: well wb :) you might want to get ubuntu-desktop. 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' that should get literally all the requirements I think
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: thanks alot ! i will try
<hatake_kakashi> davide: hmm that gstream warning seems interesting, yet I cannot interpret fully
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: np
<davide> If i write level 3 I get a loooot more
<hatake_kakashi> ok, you may need pastebin this time round if there is alot more :)
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: a large list scrolled by, now i am back at CLI. did it work?
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: I presume there was a yes or no at the bottom, if it did asks that, its only because there is alot to install, and for that case I would say yes
<overrider> sorry i have one more question: when i run dpkg -i skype.deb to istall it, it errors out due to dependencies. is there a switch i can use to recursive install all the required stuff?
<hatake_kakashi> overrider: that's where apt-get comes into play
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: no question came up, just dropped me back at CLI
<ygueron> Hello  there everyone.
<overrider> hatake_kakashi, but apt-get install skype.deb doesnt work of course
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: hmm, what was the last line being mentioned before dropping back to CLI?
<hatake_kakashi> overrider: apt-get install skype
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: E:Broken Packages
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: hmm.. Dapper or Breezy?
<overrider> hatake_kakashi, im sure i tried that, doesnt find anything..wil try again right now though
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: breezy
<ygueron> Question : After apt-get update how can I choose to list a package ?
<stjepan> hi
<hatake_kakashi> overrider: if not, there are some other repos out there (not part of official ubuntu/etc) but may work, however if things break, you are pretty much on your own
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: odd
<hatake_kakashi> ygueron: you can't
<overrider> hatake_kakashi, ok, so apt-get install skype tells me the same thing about missing dependencies...
<stjepan> I always have to manually run kdm/gdm :(( why? any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> ygueron: correction apt-cache search <name>
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: this install has been very tough, i probably messed it up eral good :)
<overrider> hatake_kakashi, i will try to find a good tutorial about apt-get
<davide> hatake_kakashi, http://phpfi.com/103279
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: there probably is a way, I presume you did not edit the sources.list ?
<davide> hatake_kakashi, synaptic
<takku^> i'm trying to use remote desktop from my windows computer to ubuntu with xming.. and it gives me te login screen at start but after login in it gives orange screen for few minutes and then goes back to start login screen
<davide> ops
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: no, i did not
<davide> overrider, synaptic
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: is there a way i can tell it to just go and download verything and update it?
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: that is what I am not too sure of myself I'm afraid
<turtlesoup> hatake
<turtlesoup> oops
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: thanks anyway!
<davide> turtlesoup, pardon, no package in synaptic
<ygueron> hatake_kakashi, Thanks Hatake
<turtlesoup> <----confused
<hatake_kakashi> ygueron: np
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: np, hmm there has to be a way though.. maybe search the forum whilst you are on elinks/lynx ? :)
<davide> overrider, http://tntmax.com/content/view/176/60/
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: i will look
<hatake_kakashi> davide: that will take sometime for me to analyse, I'm not too sure about this whole thing either.. which reminds me, is there a channel for gstreamer or something?
<davide> i don't know, /list-ing
<davide> hatake_kakashi, oh yes :)
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: is elinks/lynz a website?
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: no, its console internet browser
<hatake_kakashi> doesn't support images however :) and no mouse support afaik on ubuntu
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: how will that help? i have my desktop that works. maybe i misunderstood?
<overrider> davide, hey thanks. though i thought it would be easier than that. like on other systems it can download and install dependencies automatically. i thought apt-get would do that too
<hatake_kakashi> davide: do you have esound installed? dpkg --list| grep esound
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: ahh I thought you were chatting on the console via irssi and on that tablet
<davide> overrider, you can read here too http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=42942
<turtlesoup> hatake-kakashi: LOL, i dont know how to do that yet :)
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: ahh ok.. well I assumed too much :)
<davide> hatake_kakashi, yes
<turtlesoup> hatake
<turtlesoup> giuves me too much credit
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: well.. at least you have desktop to surf the internet, so that's better than nothing
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: true, but i dont know how to check things to see where i went wrong
<hatake_kakashi> davide: hmm, because I can see this thing requires both gstreamer and esound?.. there is one odd thing.. last time I tried getting gstreamer or something, it said that it will have to remove esound as a result. I said yes and the package for esound was uninstalled.. hmm
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: ah ok
<davide> hatake_kakashi, I haven't manually installed esound or gstreamer
<davide> I'm in a fairly standard installation
<davide> [I've installed yesterday] 
<stjepan> what a cool osx video: http://www.williamhughes.net/mac_amd.avi btw whats that moving windows in osx?? :-o
<frederik_> hi there, i just installed ubuntu on my acer latop. i was wondering how i can set the refreshrate higher of the videocard? its only option is 60
<stjepan> I would like to have that feature in ubutnu too :0
<stjepan> :)
<frederik_> do i need to alter a file?
<davide> frederik_, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frederik_> ty
<davide> however only make number you are sure about
<davide> s/make/write/
<frederik_> smake write? is that for me too?
<davide> frederik_, yes
<frederik_> yes, i know 70 is ok in windows
<davide> try change there
<frederik_> what do u mean with that?
<davide> s = substitute
<bencho> hi
<davide> it was a correction of the previous sentence
<frederik_> oh vim controls, i see :) ty
<davide> vim / sed / etc etc etc
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: what is the command to reinstall all the GUI stuff?
<hatake_kakashi> davide: not quite sure I'm afraid, you may need to try and ask the gnome-devs or gstremer-devs
<davide> hatake_kakashi, already asking
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: reinstall all the GUI stuff? hmm
<davide> :)
<hatake_kakashi> davide: ahh ok
<davide> tnx anyway
<hatake_kakashi> davide: np, couldn't help much though
<davide> hatake_kakashi, another question
<davide> do you know how to change the resolution ... I have edited xorg.conf like I was accostumated
<davide> but no changes ...
<davide> gnome use a different conf file?
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: maybe apt-get install xserver-xorg ?
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: i just realized that i was using network install, and it stopped at one point, so i inserted my ubuntu CD, that i downloaded for my P4 box. i think is it i686, this tablet is a P3, could that be problem?
<thegladiator> i changed firefox's theme
<hatake_kakashi> davide: imo, I think gnome relies on xorg config file, maybe you need to logout and log back in again?
<thegladiator> its not working anymore
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: it is working on something :)
<davide> hatake_kakashi, already done ^_^'''
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: it shouldn't be anyway
<hatake_kakashi> davide: and didn't work? -_-
<davide> no
<hatake_kakashi> hmm..
<hsm> -_-..
<thegladiator> hey I changed the FF theme and now its not working anymore
<hatake_kakashi> well, its beyond my knowledge again I'm afraid
<davide> argh ... :-\
<thegladiator> error comes up saying some program exception and "do you want to send this error repot stuff"
* hatake_kakashi is not a Gnome expert
<davide> nor me
<hatake_kakashi> :)
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: i certainly appreciate all your help
<davide> I'm wmaker person ;P
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: np
<hatake_kakashi> davide: ahh yes I messed with that once or twice, its not bad but a bit awkward to use at times :)
<davide> for me it's the opposite :)
<hatake_kakashi> davide: heh I can imagine
<turtlesoup> how do i shutdown and restatr from the CLI? i tried help, but i must be doing it wrong
<Boglizk> Does anyone have an idea how my splashscreen changed form ubuntu to edubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: shutdown and restart which app?
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: i just want to restart the whole machine
<hatake_kakashi> Boglizk: you probably got edubuntu themes or something by accident
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: init 6
<Boglizk> hatake: yeah thats probably it.. i dled some GNOME themes yesterday
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: i just type init 6 ?
<davide> turtlesoup, man shutdown too
<turtlesoup> cool ! thanks guys !
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: imo that should work, if not reboot I think also works or something
<davide> shutdown -P I think
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: that worked :)
<hatake_kakashi> but init 6 sets up the initialisation mode to 6 which is usually reboot
<thegladiator> can someone tell me what shud I do  ? FF 1.5 in my system , I installed some   theme and the borwser is not working any more
<thegladiator> i need browser very much!
<Boglizk> uninstall the theme
<turtlesoup> davise: thanks
<thegladiator> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 23882 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<turtlesoup> davide: thanks
<zebraFusion> thegladiator, if you can't launch firefox, you want to try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<thegladiator> zebraFusion, its 1.5
<turtlesoup> hatake_kakashi: i see the ubuntu splash screen, everything seemed fine, now i am back at CLI
<Boglizk> thanks for the help, i'm out
<Unicorn_Giggles> anyone know how to turn a .svg file into a .xpm for the application icon?
<Semle> Hi, anyone know how big the default installation is on 5.10 ?
<Madpilot> Semle: about 1.8Gb
<davide> turtlesoup, de rien
<thegladiator> Madpilot, i m getting this error in FF /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 23882 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<Semle> Madpilot: thanks
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: AFAIK you can use SVG for icons
<turtlesoup> davise: huh?
<thegladiator> its version 1.5 , it all happened after I installed aa theme
<turtlesoup> davide: huh?
<Madpilot> thegladiator: no idea, I never run Firefox
<thegladiator> you can use SVG for icons
<thegladiator> anyone who has some FF experience ?
<thegladiator> how can I remove the options file for FF ?
<Unicorn_Giggles> would I need to just make a ln -s to point to the .svg file, or just rename it?
<intelikey>    every time my isp resets my modem connection, with this system, the pppd is unkillable it keeps saying it's busy and burping out an error message to stderr (repets about every 3 seconds)   i can rm the modules that pppd uses and kill it but sometimes it also panics the kernel.  so that is not the way to go....  if i use ctrl+alt+del  it reboots ok but it fails to umount /  and thus i get two reboots and fs errors.   any 
<thegladiator> i suspect the themes caused it to crash
<davide> turtlesoup, I don't know the english translation for "de rien", like "of nothing" :)
<maniacos> hi
<turtlesoup> davide: i see
<ygueron> Question : Need to install compat-libstdc++ 2.96. Ay idea where to get and how to install ?
<thegladiator> this is the error :/opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 23882 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<maniacos> how can i work with rar using file-roller on ubuntu and gnome?
<Madpilot> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<maniacos> thanx
<thegladiator> how can I remove the "configuration file" for firefox  ? i changed the theme and ever since it is not working
<turtlesoup> is there a command i can use from CLI that will check and resolve all dependancy problems?
<thegladiator> this is the error : /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 23882 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<intelikey> of course you know i'm going to repost that question...... i've learned from the newbies....
<davide> turtlesoup, you can also use reboot and halt
<thegladiator> last and final call , does anyone know about this firefox issue ? my FF simply crashed after installing a theme ...the error is /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 23882 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<turtlesoup> davide: how do i do that? and what will it do?
<davide> turtlesoup, and poweroff which should be halt -p
<davide> poweroff = halt -p
<davide> reboot = shutdown -r ??
<thegladiator> firefox talkback stuff comes right after the crash
<intelikey> turtlesoup yes.  man apt-get      man dpkg    man aptitude    any of those can
<turtlesoup> intelikey:thanks for the input :)
<davide> turtlesoup, sorry, not your last question
<redblade> Good Evening Everyone!
<davide> I was on the previous ;P
<Unicorn_Giggles> Madpilot, do I have to rename the .svg to be a .png, or just make a symbolic link?
<davide> turtlesoup, dpkg -f apt-get -f or something with -f
<redblade> I finally got my server sort of running (lol).
<turtlesoup> davide: i see
<ygueron> Question : Need to install compat-libstdc++ 2.96. Ay idea where to get and how to install ?
<davide> I don't remember if it's apt-get install -f
<davide> or dpkg -f
<intelikey> its sudo apt-get -f install
<turtlesoup> intelikey: what does that do?
<davide> resolve troubles like not present deps
<intelikey> man apt-get      try to learn   rather than just asking
<turtlesoup> i did that, nothing changed ?????
<concept10> Anyone know how to disable the Gnome sounds in gnome-terminal?
<intelikey> what error you get turtlesoup ?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: hard to learn, when you know absolutely nothing
<redblade> But for some reason, I need to continually start Apache (2.2.0) manually!
<redblade> Does anyone know why?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: it says nothing installed, upgraded etc...
<intelikey> easier to learn whenyou know nothing than when you know everything
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: just use it as an svg
<turtlesoup> intelikey: probably some truth to that
<intelikey> turtlesoup then your dependancies are ok.
<intelikey> nothing is broken.
<concept10> redblade, run a older version of apache
<turtlesoup> intelikey: so why doesn't my GUI start?
<redblade> concept 10, why?
<concept10> redblade, such as the 1.3.x branch or the 2.0.blah brach
<turtlesoup> i dont understand what the peoblem is here, i dont understand the CONCEPT  here LOL
<intelikey> probably because you have you have misconfigured it turtlesoup
<turtlesoup> intelikey: how can i check and see if i did?
<intelikey> turtlesoup sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<concept10> redblade, you never want to run bleeding edge on the webserver
<turtlesoup> intelikey: ok , thankx i will try
<intelikey> read every question and answer them correctly
<intelikey>    every time my isp resets my modem connection, with this system, the pppd is unkillable it keeps saying it's busy and burping out an error message to stderr (repetes about every 3 seconds)   i can rm the modules that pppd uses and kill it but sometimes it also panics the kernel.  so that is not the way to go....  if i use ctrl+alt+del  it reboots ok but it fails to umount /  and thus i get two reboots and fs errors.   any
<redblade> concept10. what do you mean?
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: please ask before you pm - thanks
<intelikey> anyone with knowledge   ^
<intelikey> need a guru            ^
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: for what you want it for, you'll have to convert it from SVG, I guess. Use Inkscape's Export as Bitmap function and make it into a PNG
<concept10> redblade, I mean this:  Run a older version of apache instead of the newer versions, when you run a webserver you want to run well tested solutions
<redblade> Oh! I see.
<redblade> Although I have just set every thing up with this one (MySQL, PHP)
<Unicorn_Giggles> OK, I'll give that a go. Thanks
<RemyLaptop> hi folks
<redblade> Isn't there a way to fix this problem?
<redblade> hi
<RemyLaptop> get a noobie question for you :-)
<Unicorn_Giggles> sorry :)
<RemyLaptop> *got
<redblade> What is it?
<RemyLaptop> http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/cdrom/  <--  I would've thought the image would be there to download
<RemyLaptop> but noooooo
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: no problem - you might have to install Inkscape, it's a great SVG graphics tool - very cool
<RemyLaptop> it's not.
<RemyLaptop> I'm trying to d/l breezy from my isp's FTP server to save me the traffic...
<RemyLaptop> but I can't find it on there
<redblade> I see what you mean.
<RemyLaptop> just files called debian-cd_info.tar.gz
<Unicorn_Giggles> I got Inkscape, and am slowly learning how to use it
<redblade> I'm not sure, I'm fairly new too.
<RemyLaptop> which ain't gonna do much
<RemyLaptop> :-P
<intelikey>    every time my isp resets my modem connection, with this system, the pppd is unkillable it keeps saying it's busy and burping out an error message to stderr (repetes about every 3 seconds)   i can rm the modules that pppd uses and kill it but sometimes it also panics the kernel.  so that is not the way to go....  if i use ctrl+alt+del  it reboots ok but it fails to umount /  and thus i get two reboots and fs errors.   any
<turtlesoup> davide: i did the xserver reconfigure thing, i am still getting dropped to a CLI, any ideas?  it is a fujitsu stylistic LT P-600 tablet pc
<intelikey> one more time           need the experts  here   ^
<davide> turtlesoup, exactly what happens?
<turtlesoup> davide: it starts up and i see the ubuntu splash screen where is says it is setting up alsa and things like that, then i just get dropped to CLI
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: great Inkscape tutorial/manual here: http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/
<intelikey> turtlesoup run startx and see what it does
<Scarborough> having some ff problems, when I start it up it asks me if I want to make a new profile, wtf is that?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: OK i will try
<intelikey> turtlesoup it will either start the xserver or give error messages.
<RemyLaptop> anyone know what initrd files do ?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: it says command not found
<intelikey> yep RemyLaptop it starts your system.    initrd = initial ram disk
<turtlesoup> intelikey: what is the proper syntax?
<RemyLaptop> k
<intelikey> turtlesoup    startx
<RemyLaptop> so if I have an initrd file, what would I be meant to do with it ?
<RemyLaptop> put it on a CD or something ?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: command not found
<Alexi5> hello
<redblade> concept10, I really would like to try running this version and just fix the problem.
<intelikey> turtlesoup echo $PATH
<Unicorn_Giggles> awesome, finally got it :)
<intelikey> and lets see the out put.... one line only
<intelikey> RemyLaptop you leave it alone.   so you system can boot next time
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: you're customizing your desktop to put unicorns everywhere?
<concept10> redblade, i cant help on 2.2, havent used it before, are you using breezy or dapper?
<redblade> breezy
<turtlesoup> intelikey: i am confused, it says command not found, exactly what do i type?
<intelikey> echo $PATH
<intelikey> echo "$PATH"
<intelikey> if you like
<RemyLaptop> intelikey, I've just downloaded one that is meant to go with breezy...
<RemyLaptop> http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/cdrom/
<RemyLaptop> from there
<RemyLaptop> is that meant to be like an install CD that then downloads the files for me ?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: it says     /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games      hope i typed that right :)
<intelikey> RemyLaptop if you are trying to do a net install or something you will need to ger a kernel also and boot it somehow.
<RemyLaptop> hm, bugger.
<RemyLaptop> all I want to do is download the latest breezy from my ISPs ftp server...
<RemyLaptop> for some strange reason, that's all they appear to have...
<intelikey> turtlesoup and    startx   is command not found ?
<RemyLaptop> just those four files
<RemyLaptop> no img file :(
<turtlesoup> intelikey: correct
<intelikey> turtlesoup sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<turtlesoup> intelikey: OK, i will try, thanks!
<RemyLaptop> intelikey, is there any easy way to upgrade to breezy ?
<RemyLaptop> without having to manually download an image file and create a cd of the install ?
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop: that looks more like a full Ubuntu repo mirror...
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<turtlesoup> intelikey: a large list scrolled by,i am back at CLI. last line was: E:Broken Packages
<intelikey> RemyLaptop easy.... matter of openion. but yes.
<RemyLaptop> easy = click, click, installed
<RemyLaptop> :-)
<turtlesoup> intelikey: maybe it is looking in the wrong place?
<intelikey> ok turtlesoup look just above the E; and read what it sujests to fix it
* gnomefreak thinks he has a mixed sources.list
<turtlesoup> intelikey: a great many lines beginning with depends:
<intelikey> turtlesoup use  shift  pageup uf you need to
<intelikey> err if
<turtlesoup> intelikey: example . .     Depends:yelp but it is not going to be installed
<intelikey> yes not those it will sujest an action to try to fix the issue
<gnomefreak> turtlesoup: what version of ff do you have?
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: what is FF?
<hatake_kakashi> whats a good download manager for http on Gnome. I'm looking for a GUI frontend rather than wget or KGet
<gnomefreak> ff= firefox
<hatake_kakashi> turtlesoup: firefox
<intelikey> gnomefreak did i mis read this.   i thought turtlesoup said clean install with no gui   or gui wont start
<turtlesoup> 1.5.0.1    , on a windows desktop
<gnomefreak> hatake_kakashi: there is a gnome front-end for wget i just cant remember name of it :(
<turtlesoup> intelikey: that is correct
<hatake_kakashi> gnomefreak: thanks for the heads up, going to look into it :)
<gnomefreak> intelikey: he ran server install?
<Ng> there's gwget, or you could go for something more complex like d4x
<Madpilot> gnomefreak & hatake_kakashi: gwget
<Unicorn_Giggles> hatake_kakashi, there is Downloader for X I use it, and it's pretty nice
<gnomefreak> hatake_kakashi: i want to say its something like gwget
<hatake_kakashi> gnomefreak: yeah I found it, thanks :)
<RemyLaptop> ok, noobie question
<gnomefreak> yw
<hatake_kakashi> Unicorn_Giggles: which program?
<hatake_kakashi> RemyLaptop: ask
<turtlesoup> i ran instlux on top of windows, i chose network install
<RemyLaptop> i'm supposed to change the repository so it points  to the breezy area
<RemyLaptop> how do I do that?
<Unicorn_Giggles> Downloader for X or d4x, its in the repositories
<RemyLaptop> I try to add the new one, but it only has details for hoary
<RemyLaptop> not for breezy
<weareallone> hola, i am a second day user, my mind rotted by windows... how do i become the owner of the other partition of my harddrive?
<hatake_kakashi> RemyLaptop: change all instances of whatever you are on, assuming you are on hoary, you change all the instances of 'hoary' to 'breezy' without quotes of course
<gnomefreak> RemyLaptop: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   change the word hoary to breezy than click save close sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> gnomefreak it really doesn't matter if it's a server install or no,  apt cant install the ubuntu-desktop   and there is the issue at hand.   whether a partial install or server install it is still hung at that point.
<hatake_kakashi> Unicorn_Giggles: thanks, will look into it
<Unicorn_Giggles> np
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<gnomefreak> intelikey: i didnt know we were still stuck on installer
<RemyLaptop> Madpilot, that's what I'm looking at :-P
<Madpilot> Unicorn_Giggles: got a screenshot of this unicorn-festooned desktop of yours?
<turtlesoup> i am stumped
<RemyLaptop> gnomefreak, thanks
<DigitalLF> hello im trying to make a dualboot and the question is should the linux partition have "bootable flag"?
<DigitalLF> im using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<turtlesoup> it says i have alot of unmet dependencies
<Unicorn_Giggles> no unicorns on mine (yet), just a leaf, but I'll make one, gimme 2 secs
<RemyLaptop> that's why I love this channel :)
<Madpilot> weareallone: if you mean the /root (filesystem) side, then you don't own it, the system does
<weareallone> ow do i access files from it?
<weareallone> *how
<intelikey> turtlesoup cant find the sujestion in the dpkg output ?      run it again (up arrow to recall the command)  but add   | less       that is the pipe sign
<bimberi> DigitalLF: Nope.  Neither of the 2 linux partitions that i boot from are flagged bootable :)
<Madpilot> weareallone: you can browse anytime (read-only) but to do more requires using sudo
<DigitalLF> bimberi anything else i should think of? (n00b when it comes to my laptop inspiron 9400)
<weareallone> Madpilot: terminal?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: i dont understand
<Madpilot> weareallone: as a general rule, you don't usually need to do anything on that side, just let the system take care of it.
<RemyLaptop> upgrade in progress.
<RemyLaptop> later all!
<weareallone> i can't even browse it
<DigitalLF> bimberi i hade to use vga=771 when i booted thats all i think so far.. :P
<intelikey> turtlesoup piping the output through less will let you scroll it at you pace.  and even back up or use   /  and search for thengs
<turtlesoup> intelikey: i see
<weareallone> changed accessibilty and directory in disks
<bimberi> DigitalLF: not that i can think of
<DigitalLF> bimberi thank you very much
<DigitalLF> bbl
<RemyLaptop> before I go
<Madpilot> weareallone: have you read the RootSudo wiki page?
<weareallone> Madpilot: do i neet to set dir to root?
<bimberi> DigitalLF: yw :)
<RemyLaptop> just thought I should let you know that I'm downloading at 6mbps!
<RemyLaptop> :-)
<RemyLaptop> wohoo !
<weareallone> i guess i should do that eh?
<Dreamstar> Hi everybody. Can anyone help me configuring NTP so that on boot the clock will be automatically updated? on breezy it worked with no prob, here on dapper it looks it doesn't update automatically. Thx!
<turtlesoup> intelikey: how do i type the pipe sign?
<RemyLaptop> is dapper a new release ?
<RemyLaptop> or a development release?
<DigitalLF> bimberi hehe one more thing.... primary or logical for the swap partition?
<gnomefreak> RemyLaptop: not yet
<Madpilot> weareallone: I'm not sure what you mean
<intelikey> shift  \
<Dreamstar> dapper is developement release
<RemyLaptop> k
<RemyLaptop> I'll stick to breezy then
<gnomefreak> its devel
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop: Dapper will have it's final release in mid-April
<bimberi> DigitalLF: doesn't matter (but mine is logical)
<RemyLaptop> k
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: can u help me with ntp?
<DigitalLF> bimberi okey thank you again
<Dreamstar> i think i should modify the boot services
<RemyLaptop> oh sweet sweet 6mbps :)
<weareallone> i haven't read that page yet, so i will now, thx
<RemyLaptop> how I love you so
<Madpilot> !tell weareallone about sudo
<Dreamstar> RemyLaptop: i am on a 10 mbps :P
<RemyLaptop> nice
<gnomefreak> Dreamstar: is it set to ntp in the clock settings?
<RemyLaptop> my connection is 21mbps, but it's only d/l at 6 ;-)
<maka> hi
* speyer sal alll
<turtlesoup> intelikey: i have a ton of lines that are like this:  Depends: bluez-pin but it is not going to be installed        what does all this mean?
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: yep and i also selected to update automatically but as far as i see in the boot processes there is no NTP update
<DigitalLF> when im already here... how big should a swap partition be if i got 1024mb ddr2 533
* Dreamstar hates RemyLaptop :)))
<RemyLaptop> :D
<RemyLaptop> I only got it last week..
<Madpilot> Dreamstar: you might have to adjust the servers that the ntp process is looking for
<gnomefreak> Dreamstar: ok i havent looked at that that close but maybe they pulled it out for now to fix something else
<weareallone> is that thing automated?
<Dreamstar> Madpilot: already done and it works when manually updated
<Madpilot> weareallone: the bot? sort of
<weareallone> the tell function?
<weareallone> nice
<Madpilot> ubotu tell weareallone about yourself
<Unicorn_Giggles> Madpilot, http://localghost.wiredguides.com/210206.png <-- there it is, its its simplistic glory lol
<maka> is it possible to go online while trying to Live CD
<Dreamstar> but as i said the prob is that the update doesn't load on start up, i think
<gnomefreak> Dreamstar: if that is the only issue you face in dapper be happy :(
<DigitalLF> anyone? swap how big when 1024mb ddr2
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: lol yep it's the only prob i have ^^
<bimberi> DigitalLF: I reckon 1GB - rule of thumb is 2xRAM up to a maximum of 1GB
<Madpilot> DigitalLF: I've got 1024 ddr, didn't bother with swap
<weareallone> cool beans, thx for ure help
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: u think it's possible i add it to the boot processes? is so, how can i do so?
<DigitalLF> will the swap make a big difference?
<bimberi> DigitalLF:  some even say max out at 512MB
<gnomefreak> Dreamstar: i would check for bugs on it or wait it out maybe it will get fixed (if someone has said something)
<RemyLaptop> hey folks, quick question: what's NFS, and how do I use it ?
<Madpilot> DigitalLF: with 1Gb, I rarely max out my RAM, even with caching
<mans123> Can someone tell me how i can disable initrd when compiling a custon kernel
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: ok...where should i look for the processes loaded at boot?
<bimberi> DigitalLF: btw it's not a 'final' decision - you can create a file on the filesystem to use as swap anyway
<mans123> i have removed the ramdisk option in menuconfig
<mans123> but still it uses initrd
* gnomefreak would go to dollar store buy me a 1.00 clock put a battery in it and hang it above computer before i tried adding crap to startup :(
<intelikey> turtlesoup i'm probably going to have to 'dump you in someone elses lap'  but for future referance  you have a "package dependancy problem"  with ubuntu-desktop    it means your install is borked.        sorry  i busy right now...
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: lol :)
<gnomefreak> Dreamstar: i would just type in ntp in launchpad see what comes up
<RemyLaptop> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<turtlesoup> intelikey: thanks for the help !
<Madpilot> Dreamstar: in Gnome, rightclick on the clock, pick Adjust Date & Time
<Dreamstar> ok gnomefreak i'll try it so
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: dream stated they already changed it
<Dreamstar> that's nice! it says "command not found" but i have ntp installed! :D
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> Dreamstar: ntp is not a command
<RemyLaptop> anyone know an easy way to copy files between my ubuntu and my windows machine over the network ?
<Dreamstar> Madpilot: yep it worked manually, the prob is that i want it to work automatically on startup ^^
<RemyLaptop> I've had to upload them to a web ftp server, then download in the past...
<RemyLaptop> :-P
<gnomefreak> Dreamstar: you need to go to the launchpad website and search there
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: i see ^^
<Dreamstar> gnomefreak: launchpad website?!?
<Madpilot> Dreamstar: in gnome you can fix the ntp server lookups so it works automatically - use pool.ntp.org as your lookup
<gnomefreak> !launchpad
<ubotu> gnomefreak: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AntMaz> Anyone know of a divx codec playewr that plays well , vlc doesnt play divx codec files well at all
<Dreamstar> !launchpad
<ubotu> Dreamstar: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> gee you'd think there'd be a factoid for launchpad
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell AntMaz about restricted
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: launchpad.net is messed up right now anyway, it looks like
<RemyLaptop> I've had to upload them to a web ftp server, then download in the past...
<RemyLaptop> anyone know an easy way to copy files between my ubuntu and my windows machine over the network ?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh
<Madpilot> !tell RemyLaptop about samba
<RemyLaptop> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Dreamstar> !ntp
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntp is Network Time Protocol. Install 'ntpdate' for a simple ntp client.
<odat> anyone ever have trouble with a built in nvidia chip called NV18
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop: when people do the !tell thing to you, the bot should message you...
<RemyLaptop> it did too :)
<AntMaz> Anyone know of a divx codec playewr that plays well , vlc doesnt play divx codec files well at all
<RemyLaptop> will you look at that!
* gnomefreak brb
<bimberi> !launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<Dreamstar> mmmm i'm trying to understand how to add process on startup....
<AntMaz> i can play divx formats on vlc but the get like 3 frames a minuete
<gnomefreak> AntMaz: read your pm
<AntMaz> i did ive done all that
<AntMaz> i can play divx formats in vlc but it get like 3 frames every 30sec to amin
<RemyLaptop> !sodu
<ubotu> RemyLaptop: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> AntMaz: try totem
<RemyLaptop> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AntMaz> totem doesnt support divx formats
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop: you can always /msg the bot
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<AntMaz> so anyone know of a good divx player
<kemik> AntMaz: vlc or mplayer
<AntMaz> they suck
<Madpilot> AntMaz: write your own :P
<kemik> "[11:48:35]  <AntMaz> i can play divx formats in vlc but it get like 3 frames every 30sec to amin"
<kemik> probably somethings not configured correctly
<kemik> vlc is pretty darned good actually
<tania> HI all
<AntMaz> oh is it
<kemik> only has issues w/ a few .wmv's.. and those mplayer can play ... :)
<raghu> i want to install very light desktop manager which one to go with?
<tania> is there a possibility to find a 2.6.15 kernel package for ubuntu ?
<odat> anyone ever have trouble with a built in nvidia chip called NV18
<kemik> raghu: icewm or xfce
<Madpilot> Totem-xine has played everything I've ever thrown at it...
<raghu> kemik, thx
<tania> are the Debian kernel packages ok for ubuntu ?
<AntMaz> when i installed 2000 on a 450 with 380 ram it would play divx file formats fine in divx
<bintut> anybody can help me here? i tried to build the kernel source from ubuntu dev linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-15.21.tar.gz and i got an error ==> http://pastebin.com/564794
<intelikey> turtlesoup i really hate to leave a gut with a broke system.
<kemik> Madpilot: you cnat have thrown alot then ;)
<kemik> Madpilot: but i do have high expectations on gstreamer10
<Madpilot> kemik: guess not, but it does seem to work better than many people give it credit for :P
<Toma-> tania, not really...
<intelikey> turtlesoup i'm going to pm you a command string that "should"  fix the thing so you can install the ubuntu-desktop and anything else you want     k ?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: LOL , i am still trying to reconfigure xserver
<turtlesoup> intelikey: OK
<jimcooncat> Is there a text-based gconf editor?
<intelikey> turtlesoup sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<AntMaz> with ubuntu when playing a video does it write it to the memory of the video card to playback
<tania> and where to find a 2.6.15 kernel for ubuntu ?
<turtlesoup> intelikey: thanks
<gnomefreak> tania: dapper but its not stable yet
<AntMaz> with ubuntu when playing a video does it write it to the memory of the video card to playback ,anyone know
<AntMaz> cause thats what windows does
<oga> could somebody please help me print pdf's 4 / 6 per page as opposed to 1 per page (using lpr driver, cups wrapper, brother hl-2040, fairly new to linux)
<AntMaz> and if so can i change it to write to the motherboard memory
* gnomefreak has still never gotten pdfs to print right
<moret> hi all!
<moret> Please, I need a repo with codecs, mplayer...
* oga feels sorry for gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<tania> and how do I get a dapper kernel with breezy badger ?
<gnomefreak> tania: you dont
<tania> cool
<liquidindian> If I'm using the terminal, how can I stop the results of ls scrolling off the screen?
<Seveas> tania, that is a very bad idea
<moret> ubotu, so, is mplayer in multiverse?
<ubotu> moret: okay
<odat> anyone ever have trouble with a built in nvidia chip called NV18
<shinu> what does an exclamation mark mean in the shell?
<moret> and codecs?
<Seveas> newer kernel needs newer udev etx...
<gnomefreak> 2.6.15 would be dapper not breezy no matter how you go tit
<Seveas> moret, ubotu is a bot....
<Seveas> !forget so,
<ubotu> i forgot so,, Seveas
<gnomefreak> moret: yes
<moret> haha
<moret> oks
<AntMaz> me thinks ubuntu writes to mem of vdeo card , cause i have an onboard video card and it sucks
<moret> and codecs?
<Seveas> !forget start a desktop war
<ubotu> i forgot start a desktop war, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget start a wm war
<ubotu> i forgot start a wm war, Seveas
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Seveas> !forget start an editor war
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot start an editor war
<gnomefreak> shinu: in a script or just in a shell?
<Seveas> !forget its insane how much faster linux
<ubotu> i forgot its insane how much faster linux, Seveas
<Madpilot> !tell Seveas about msg the bot
<gnomefreak> lol
<Madpilot> :P
<Seveas> !lart Madpilot
<Madpilot> Seveas: that only works in -offtopic
<Seveas> Madpilot, too bad you can't come to the meeting
<Madpilot> Seveas: got my email, then?
<Ng> ooh yeah there's a meeting today, I keep meaning to go to one ;)
<Seveas> Madpilot, of course
<liquidindian> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Madpilot> Seveas: cool, was just about to sign off, it's late here - hope the meeting goes well
<AntMaz> love how xmms is just like winamp
<turtlesoup> i tried this:   sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)          and the error is "lc_messages" is not installed and no info is available.  anyone know what this means?
<Seveas> Madpilot, bonne nuit
<tania> what are the deb packages in "http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/" ???
<gnomefreak> turtlesoup: try sudo apt-get install lc_messages? never seen it so it s a guess
<AntMaz> so anyone know about the video playback memory chaching
<gnomefreak> tania: synaptic
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<Seveas> tania, kernels for dapper...
<bintut> any comments?  ==>  http://pastebin.com/564794
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: couldnt find package lc_messages     ...  how can i make sure that my setup is looking to get stuff from a server?
<Ng> turtlesoup: what on earth were you trying to do?!
<Ng> that command looks pretty wrong
<gnomefreak> turtlesoup: run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<odat> anyone ever have trouble with a built in nvidia chip called NV18
<nathanj> anyone know how to setup a samba share with out a login?
<turtlesoup> Ng: just trying to get my desktop working :0
<gnomefreak> Ng: intelikey gave him that for some reason (doesnt remember why)
<Ng> turtlesoup: ...
<turtlesoup> i am a newbie, and VERY lost at this point
<turtlesoup> LOL
<Ng> gnomefreak: well it looks like nonsense to me
<redblade> How do I cut an image in gimp?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is there a date set to get  xubuntu-desktop back yet?
<redblade> i want to cut it away drom the background.
<turtlesoup> all poor turtlesoup is trying to do is get his GUI desktop :(
<gnomefreak> turtlesoup: let me know if sudo apt-get -f install wants to install anything
<liquidindian> Ah, pipe is the word I'm looking for.  How do I 'pipe' the output of ls so it gives me a page at a time?
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> liquidindian: |less
<liquidindian> gnomefreak, cheers.
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: i typed   " sudo apt-get -f install "   and it says 0 for everything
<gnomefreak> ofcourse it does :(
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: did i do it wrong?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> turtlesoup: this was during install this happened right?
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: yea, i was installing from instlux on top of windows and when it restarted setup started, all seemed well, but i cant get to desktop
<Ng> what does it say if you ask it to install ubuntu-desktop?
<videoapelsin> !sfv
<ubotu> videoapelsin: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> Ng: depends on a bunch of crap
<turtlesoup> Ng: i tried that earlier, no luck
<Ng> well you need that package to be installable, so I'm tempted to suggest a -f install ubuntu-desktop
<Ng> can you run a normal install? ;)
<GameCat> can anyone tell me how to get X set up after changing monitors?
<Ng> whatever instlux is is probably to blame
<turtlesoup> Ng: this is a tablet pc that cannot boot from USB cd rom, so i was really limited as to installing to it
* gnomefreak oops i forgot to add that :(
<Ng> ugh
<gnomefreak> anything with the abrevation of instant cant be good :(
<turtlesoup> Ng, my only boot options are floppy,HDD, PXE
<gnomefreak> turtlesoup: did intelikey know this?
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: yes
<Nemo> I have a slave drive installed on my system but I can't seem to access it, why is that?
<gnomefreak> oh nice of him to relay :(
<oga> could somebody please help me print pdf's 4 / 6 per page as opposed to 1 per page (using lpr driver, cups wrapper, brother hl-2040, fairly new to linux)... can anyboyd point me towards some good existing documentation
<oga> ?
<gnomefreak> ok time for shower so i can get to class :( later all
<GameCat> can anyone tell me how to get X set up after changing monitors on an existing install??
<GameCat> please? :)
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: i am way out of my realm trying to get this installed
<liquidindian> Is there anyway to "unpack" a .exe installation file on ubuntu?  (odd question, I know)
<turtlesoup> gnomefreak: i dont know what is going on, the computer starts up and i see the ubuntu splash screen, then it just drops me to command line
<e-foo> how can i compile a module in the kernel in ubuntu (hpt374.ko)?
<Ng> GameCat: you can reconfigure x with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Nemo> I have a sound card that shows up on my device manager but i'm not getting any sound, Help please
<shinu> how do i put an exclamation mark in the shell without using '\' ?
<GameCat> ng: thanks
<Ng> shinu: depends, what are you trying to do?
<jason__> hey what plugins can i use with linux? like flash?
<sirgrim> morning
<Ng> jason__: flash, real, java, and you can persuade other things to work too sometimes
<shinu> Ng: trying to use wget to download a file thats got a ! in its name, and it keeps interpreting it weirdly
<rinke> Jeson Yes,their is a Flashplayer for Linux
<videoapelsin> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<jason__> Ng, whats the name of the Flashplayer for Linux?
<Ng> shinu: you could try encasing the URL in single quotes (') that should stop the shell from touching them
<sirgrim> looking for advice on changing the kernel boot splash
<Ng> jason__: if you browse to a page with flash in it, firefox should offer to install it, or there's a nonfree flash installer package in synaptic
<shinu> Ng: oh right, i tried with " but it didnt work
<Ng> shinu: double quotes still allow for shell expansion :)
<jason__> Ng, whats the name of the flash in synaptic???
<odat> anyone ever have trouble with a built in nvidia chip called NV18
<turtlesoup> if i type    startx     from command line, that should start the gui right?
<rinke> Janson: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<Ng> jason__: I think it's flashplayer-nonfree, but search for flash and see what options there are to be sure :)
<Ng> jason__: also you might want to look at the RestrictedFormats wiki page, it covers installing thigns like java
<Luka666> ellow
<rinke> Jason: Flasplayer is free to use;)
<Luka666> is it normal to have /dev/.static and /dev/.udevdb folders in ubuntu?
<sirgrim> anyway to redo the kernel splash without recompiling?
<Luka666> rkhunter reported that they are hidden files and that i should look into it
<shinu> Ng: okey thanks. there is still some weird problem but nvm :P
<ndlovu> I deleted mysql's data directory (/var/lib/mysql), and now I'm trying to get mysql working again. Is it easiest just to reinstall mysql? is there a better way to recreate the databases?
<Nameeater> Luka666: I have them
<ardinary> :o
<turtlesoup> how do i start X from command line?
<Luka666> Nameeater thx
<Luka666> can anyone else check :>
<ardinary> Luka666, what a weird name :P
<Luka666> ardinary?
<turtlesoup> LOL
<e-foo> turtlesoup: startx
<lukagon> this was the first nick i ever used
<lukagon> you look so similar
<turtlesoup> e-foo: it says command not found  any ideas?
<Luka666> my name is luka
<lukagon> you must be my evil twin.  got a goatee doncha?
<Luka666> so...
<e-foo> apt-get install xorg-x11
<Luka666> i dont have a goatee
<Zetard> Hello
<turtlesoup> e-foo: i will try thankx
<videoapelsin> "deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas extras
<videoapelsin> bash: deb: command not found" what i'm missing here?
<Zetard> I have a problem, its not exactly ubuntu's fault, rather windows, but i think you may be able to help me anyways.
<gmatera> hallo
<lukagon> get one and we can take pictures of ourselves together! it'll be fun :p
<ompaul> folks if your here for chatting please do so in  #ubuntu-offtopic this is supposed to be a help channel
<turtlesoup> e-foo: couldnt find package xorg-x11
<Luka666> lukagon a goatee takes too much effort and im to lazy to shave :>
<Luka666> ompaul sorry. ill stop
<lukagon> ah.  my names luke but i thought that luka was a girls name because everyone told me so
<Zetard> I tried to install ubuntu yesterday, but my disk was broken, and now everytime i start, instead of Grub i get the windowsinstallation-hoolabalooa :P looks like it was a broken istallation, im on a live DVD now, any ideas?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need help with hotplug , usb to be more exact
<nathanj> anyone know how to share a drive via samba publically
<Zetard> i have succesfully installed ubunto, but i dont get grub, it says, starting c:\windows instead.
<Zetard> and then the windows installation starts.
<turtlesoup> heres what i want to do:   sudo apt-get install xorg-x11    , how do i make the computer get it from the internet?
<e-foo> turtlesoup: try xorg-common
<liquidindian> zetard, I was able to install Grub from the live CD, there's info in the wiki.  Hold on a sec...
<DigitalLF> install complete.. how do i "su -"
<bimberi> DigitalLF: sudo -i
<turtlesoup> e-foo: i think my computer isnt looking on the net for it
<weareallone> #ubotu
<DigitalLF> :P
<weareallone> ... :|
<Zetard> liquidindian, i have installed ubunto, im certain its on the hdd, but i get some "windows missing, starting c:\windows" instead error
<AMDXP> anyone using 64 bit version
<turtlesoup> e-foo: it says xorg-common is already the newest version
<liquidindian> Zetard, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<liquidindian> That helped me.  I'm no expert, though.
<redblade> Hey, I was here earlier looking for the answer to a problem.
<Zetard> ill try that liquidindian , thnx
<liquidindian> Far, far from it.  I used "Using the LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<liquidindian> Speak to an expert first, though.
<redblade> I was wondering why apache 2.2 needs to be started manually every time I start Linux(breezy)
<videoapelsin> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mohasr> hi all
<Luka666> bye
<redblade> I was wondering why apache 2.2 needs to be started manually every time I start Linux(breezy)
<redblade> or rather how to keep it on permanently.
<weareallone> so... i cannot access files on the other part of my drive. went thru rootsudo wiki and i changed root profile to be able to execute administrative operations and aigned on as root... if that's what i wa supposed to do, it didn't work...
<Exxpert> hey guys,, do ya have a sec to help a poor bastard?
<redblade> lol
<Kouwe> does someone has ninan running on ubuntu succesfully?
<Kouwe> where does ubuntu stores JAVA at install automatically?
<Zetard> liquidindian, i typ grub, then "root (0,0)" to "root (4,4) every possible combination gives me error 21 disk does not exist :X
<weareallone> any1 got the patience for a novice?
<redblade> Exxpert, what's wrong?
<Exxpert> have a amd x64 and planning on installing ubuntu, but need to buy a nvidia graphicsadapter. went down to the local store and they had two cheap options, 1: geforce 6200 with 256mb. and a geforce 6600 with 512mb. it is quite a bit between them in price.. what to pick? damn options in life..:-D
<Exxpert> planning on xgl;-)
<redblade> No idea sorry
<Exxpert> oh crap..
<Exxpert> :D
<Kouwe> in wich directory is java installed?
<ectospasm> Exxpert:  that depends, what's your budget like?  The older card will cost less now, but you'll have to upgrade sooner...
<redblade> "usr/bin/javawazhere/
<DigitalLF> i cant get xorg up and running something about "I810: no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found"
<DigitalLF> gfx is Intel Media Accelerator 950
<Exxpert> i dont play any games, just writing and stuff,, want xgl and compiz to run smooooooth:D
<ectospasm> I'd go with the cheaper card, unless there's only like ~$50 difference...
<mohasr> i use xgl/compiz on gforce 4 go (64mb) very well
<Exxpert> :O
<redblade> weareallone?
<mahangu> apt-get update fails for me
<mahangu> dies
<mahangu> is there a way to force it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i'm in love with a stripper
<Exxpert> 112$ difference!
<weareallone> i have ubuntu 5.1 and i am trying to access the files on the other side of my harddrive... tried rootsudo and no luck on my part, but i'm probably doin it wrong
<redblade> CanYouHelpMePlz, And... ?
<weareallone> thx 4 ure time
<Exxpert> mohasr: are you satisfied with the system?
<mohasr> yea , very
<janoli> hi!!
<janoli> any chance to connect a sony eric z500 with my ubuntu ?!
<mohasr> i use dapper f4 and this is my first ubuntu
<janoli> -my-
<turtlesoup> CanYouHelpMePlz: does she love you back? LOL
<mohasr> honstly , i _love_ it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> turtlesoup: probably not, since it's a song :-P
<turtlesoup> AAhhh
<Exxpert> mohasr: Im downloading dapper f4 right now..
<Exxpert> hope i get it to work..:D
<weareallone> redblade: did u catch that?
<redblade> what?
<ompaul> Exxpert, it may work, but then in two days it may not that is the joy of devel
<Exxpert> LOL
<turtlesoup> is there a way i can launch network setup from a floppy disk? i am about to give up and start over
<mohasr> Exxpert: i use it on compaq laptop , and it detected every thing , even the soft volume control buttons that I couldn't make them work in fedora 4 !!
<weareallone> i'm trying to acces the other part of my harddrive (files) and i tried root sudo, but may have got it all wrong
<redblade> weareallone, what?
<bintut> anyone here uses dapper already?  i'm currently using breezy on amd64 laptop. is it safe to dist-upgrade?  please advice :)
<Exxpert> no idea om using breezy then?
<mohasr> bintut: i use dapper
<CanYouHelpMePlz> it's best to stick with breezy until dapper is released officially
<mohasr> f4
<weareallone> i partitioned my hardrive and i want to access the files on the other 'part'
<mohasr> i couldn't help not trying xgl :D
<Exxpert> does xgl runs the same way on both dapper and breezy?
<bunyip> bintut - you should only use dapper on a test machine.  It is constantly changing and not suitable for production.
<mohasr> wow the cube totating is addictive
<bintut> mohasr: is it safe to upgrade from breezy-amd64 to dapper-amd64?
<Sp4rKy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=756636#post756636
<weareallone> redblade: keep forgetting to  put ture name first
<mohasr> bintut: i don think so
<bintut> bunyip: my laptop. i still have a problem on acpi here.. :(
<redblade> weareallone, I'm not sure what you mean.
<redblade> Dual boot?
<Exxpert> Sp4rKy: ; shes cute:-)
<valdor> Anyone know how to restore the default kde menu in Kubuntu. ( instead of the Debian submenu ) ?
<Sp4rKy> Exxpert, yes, she's my little sister :)
<^jude^> when booting to recovery mode my machine asks for root password - what do I give it (my password doesn't work)
<Exxpert> then congratz then!
<WiFiAlready> if i download new ati driver ubuntu show me a key error
<weareallone> redblade: i am trying to be able to access files on the other part of my partitioned hardrive
<mohasr> i've a problem with samba , i can see the shares on the other pcs in my lan but can't share :-(
<redblade> ohh. Ummm. Not sure, weareallone
<Exxpert> alright!,, *gets the ass from the chair and heads down to computerstore and buy a cheap 6600 256mb*
<weareallone> thx anyways
<elkbuntu> bwahahah irony with that baby pic..on the shirt... the 'linux inside' symbol is on the washing machine, but linux is on the outside of the machine, windows is inside it :D
<mohasr> any one knows how to configure smb proberly to share files with windows pcs in the same lan ?
<Anisotropo> Hi, can you tell me a good book to start with Linux?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...book?
<Acidic32> is it worth getting the 64bit edition?
<redblade> Why do you need a book?
<ohgood> Anisotropo: i like the pocket reference from o'reily
<colm_asleep> Anisotropo, linux in a nutshell is a good reader
<redblade> although most books should be able to help you with the basics
<bushito> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Anisotropo> I like read good books and I want to start "playing" Linux.
<babo> Anyone help me with a simple bash expression ... ?
<Anisotropo> Thanks, colm.
<Kouwe> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<redblade> mohasr, www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection
<redblade> bye then
<ohgood> Anisotropo: with a small $30 or so investment, you can get a couple of nice books, and a linux magazine, with a full dvd install of one or two distros. might but just what you want. :)
<ectospasm> babo:  what bash expression?
<Acidic32> is it worth getting the 64bit edition?
<ohgood> Acidic32: sorry, no way to know for your situation.
<ectospasm> Acidic32:  only if you have a 64bit processor (-;
<mohasr> i see little performance advantegs with x64 distros
<Acidic32> i have a 64biot processesor
<Anisotropo> Thanks, ohgood.
<janoli> any chance connecting a z500 mobile with ubuntu ?
<ohgood> Anisotropo: (:
<Acidic32> mm so ill stick to my standard x86 package
<Acidic32> not the 64 bit one?
<turtlesoup> is there a way i can launch ubuntu setup from floppy disk?
<colm> Anisotropo, note that books tend to get old fast in this world, so aim for something that will last
<ectospasm> no, you get better memory utilization for 64bit...
<babo> ectospasm: while read job_description ; do php -r 'echo (urlencode($job_description));' ; done > file         ... doesn't work
<Acidic32> mmm
<ectospasm> Although performance wise there's not much difference
<Acidic32> but will things break in 64bit ?
<mohasr> bye all
<Anisotropo> colm, yes, I thought it, but I don't want to learn from on-line manuals with typos and erratas.
<ohgood> Acidic32: things break in 16bit. of course they will break in 32/64/128 etc
<ectospasm> babo:  where is job_description defined?
<babo> 64 bit isn't so bad, I'm running it at the moment... there are some good tutorials in the wiki now
<Acidic32> no cuz i ran suse 64bit, and things didnt compile sometimes
<babo> ectospasm: in the same directory
<colm> Anisotropo, know what you mean, but you'll find the typos and erratas in books too!  every book nowadays has a typos and erratas web page
<elkbuntu> ohgood, on that note, some things havent been ported for 64bit yet
<bimberi> turtlesoup: there is a netboot install - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<ectospasm> babo:  I don't have my bash book here, so I can't go to that reference.  I'm not familiar with the read command (I think I've used it maybe once or twice)...
<turtlesoup> bimberi: thank you
<matyas_za> hi guys
<babo> ectopasm: cool
<matyas_za> I would like to install krb5-user, but apt-get doesnt seem to have it in the database
<bimberi> turtlesoup: good luck (i've seen your tribulations) :)
<matyas_za> is there another source i can look ?
<Anisotropo> colm, OK, but you can correct them looking at that web. (Sorry if I delay in my answers: I'm not a native English speaker [I'm spanish] .)
<turtlesoup> bimberi: yes, i am experiencing some trials with this :)
<colm> Anisotropo, I believe there is also a spanish support group...   anyone?
<turtlesoup> bimberi: on that wiki, what is Roo?
<ectospasm> babo:  while read reads std input into job_description right?  You're probably gonna need to do something else...
<colm> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bimberi> matyas_za: it's in the universe repository ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell matyas_za about universe
<matyas_za> thank you bimberi
<Anisotropo> Hehe, colm, thanks, very much.
<turtlesoup> bimberi: does that wiki assume i am already running linux somewhere?
<bimberi> turtlesoup: yes, you'll need a second computer to netboot from
<turtlesoup> bimberi: Ungghhh, my desktop is windows, and has work stuff and no free hard drives available, any ideas?
<Anisotropo> Anyway, I came to improve my English.
<bimberi> turtlesoup: "Roo" is that guy's own server
<valdor> How can u restore the default kde menu in kubuntu ( Deleted the debian menu by accident )??
<ectospasm> babo:  man read, that might help some...
<bimberi> turtlesoup: the third paragraph?
<janoli> any chance connecting a z500 mobile with ubuntu ?
<turtlesoup> bimberi: i see, sorry
<OmegaAlpha> Anyone know where the mozilla layout libraries are located?
<bimberi> turtlesoup: np :)
<turtlesoup> bimberi: i am just deluged with information
<bimberi> turtlesoup: yes indeed
<babo> ectospasm: there is no man read
<OmegaAlpha> im trying to install the activex control
<ohgood> turtlesoup: so shrink the partition ?
<ectospasm> hrmm... I'm not on my Ubuntu system, so I don't know...
<ectospasm> OmegaAlpha:  will that even work in Linux?
<OmegaAlpha> ectospasm, dont know.. gonna try..
<turtlesoup> ohgood: i would, but things with work are too hectic right now, and i cannot afford any windows box downtime.
<ectospasm> OmegaAlpha:  my bet would be no
<OmegaAlpha> i need active x to install this windows video driver
<ohgood> turtlesoup: but     you're       here :|
<turtlesoup> ohgood:.....yes
<turtlesoup> ohgood: what is your point :)
<OmegaAlpha> crap.. guess im gonna have to get a hold of theguythat made this driver and see if i can get the source then
<ohgood> turtlesoup: <shrug> ok, whatever, besides the hours upon hours waiting for windows to defrag itself, the actual 'downtime' for instaling a linux would be maybe 2 hours tops. <shrug again>
<ohgood> turtlesoup: i've just noticed folks that claim to have no free time for xyx spend a good deal of time chasing virii, trojans, worms, whatever. :)
<turtlesoup> ohgood: i understand your position and agree with it, but there are things on this windows box that are , at this point, non-replaceable. E.G...i donewannatakeanychances
<ohgood> turtlesoup:  you don't have backups ?
<turtlesoup> ohgood: i have NO problems with malware
<turtlesoup> ohgood: yes i have a ton of backups
<turtlesoup> ohgood: since i startde using FF a couple years ago, windows has been pretty good
<GenneX> hey people
<GenneX> anyone know a good site where I can learn more about shell scripting ?
<DigitalLF> theres something wrong when i try to start gdm its about the pcibus can any one help me?
<DigitalLF> "I810: no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found"
<daodao> who can tell me how to install scim for ubuntu ?
<GenneX> daodao: you can install scim vian Synaptic
<TomaszD> hello!
<GenneX> *via
<TomaszD> any Ubuntu PPC users in here?
<ohgood> TomaszD: i'll bet there are some in #ubuntu-ppc or something
<TomaszD> ohgood, there are 3 people there and no-one is answering
<TomaszD> :)
<ohgood> ohhh, now you're just getting picky
<TomaszD> yeah, right.
<muMatz> GenneX: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<TomaszD> :)
<muMatz> should be available in the repos too
<TomaszD> I just need this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133702 done. But no-one seems to want to make the effort.
<GenneX> muMatz: thank you
<theD3viL> if i wanna have kde on ubuntu, can i boot up ubuntu as server installation and install only base, and then what i want? Like debian net install ?
<TomaszD> theD3viL, of course.
<ompaul> theD3viL, yes, install "server" which is the base
<TomaszD> after server install you can go with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> theD3viL, that will give you a nice narrow platform to do what TomaszD said
<theD3viL> TomaszD: what about, when ill upgrading ... will i have to download ubuntu-desktop if i will have ubuntu? I must download kubuntu then?
<TomaszD> theD3viL, it doesn't matter if you get ubuntu or kubuntu if you make a server install.
<ompaul> theD3viL, no you just upgrade the packages you have installed
<GenneX> TomaszD: All you want is someone to create a .deb for you ?
<tomasz> hi - W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> - how to fix it ?
<TomaszD> having kubuntu-desktop installed will insure proper dist-upgrade.
<theD3viL> ompaul, TomaszD: what is then different at kubuntu server install ?
<TomaszD> GenneX, yes.
<DigitalLF> hm... help me out... in kB how much is 128mb?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i neeeeeeed help with usb devices....
<shikamaru85> i tried to use ndiswrapper graphical installer and after i select the inf file and insert the usb wifi adapter...it still says no device found
<GenneX> TomaszD: I am atm building a source code, once I am done I will have a look at it for you
<ompaul> theD3viL, nothing, if you want kubuntu, if you want ubuntu that is the point where they cease having things in common
<shikamaru85> do i have to do anything next?
<TomaszD> GenneX, thanks!
<Aragorn_Guardian> kubuntu is more user friendly..:/
<ompaul> theD3viL,  that is not exactly 100% accurate but from a gnome /kde perspective it holds true
<shikamaru85> does the fact that i have eth0 have any influence? i'm getting kinda desperate...i've been trying everything and anything
<Aragorn_Guardian> gnome is nice...but kde is easy
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: yes, if you install all.
<TomaszD> GenneX, I hope you did notice that I need a PowerPC package? :)
<shikamaru85> and still nothing
<ompaul> kde  is pure eye kandy
<DigitalLF> 128mb in kB is?
<GenneX> TomaszD: Nod
<theD3viL> ompaul: hm..so it is more recommended i install kubuntu ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> the both hasve too many goodies to hack... :)
<TomaszD> DigitalLF, 131072KB
<shikamaru85> DigitalLF, 131072 K
<TomaszD> :)
<DigitalLF> TomaszD shikamaru85 thx
<ompaul> theD3viL, no there is no difference between server and kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu as an end product
<shikamaru85> DigitalLF no prob
<shikamaru85> has anyone used ndiswrapper's graphical installer available in the repositories?
<theD3viL> ompaul: can be NTFS write enabled in ubuntu ? .. i have to copy some files now,...
<GenneX> TomaszD: Doing it on a remote server at work, so you will just have to test it ..
<abeschenck> hi, new to linux. convert from macos10.4, any suggestions for an itunes clone?
<ompaul> theD3viL, no, it is not supported, it may break your Ubuntu and or Windows, in Dapper which is still being developed it should be available - and no you should not run dapper if you need stability
<TomaszD> GenneX, the point of the matter is that I won't be able to test it anywhere but thanks very much anyway. If you do everything by the book then it must work properly.
<Aragorn_Guardian> theD3viL:  i use for this another distro, in live cd...is insert cd...
<colm> my printer page is being cut off about 1cm short at the bottom.  The printer is a canon S520, the driver I'm using is S500.  The printer is capable of borderless printing, so this should not be a problem.  Can't find anywhere I can tweak the options  - any insights?
<theD3viL> ompaul: i wont upgrade to dapper, until 20april
<GenneX> TomaszD: nod, so you wont be able to test it until you install it on the computer then ??
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: is it works?
<ompaul> theD3viL, the day after wait for the torrents to be full :)
<asterisk99> Anyone point me in right direction... I have a program I want to start automatically on ubuntu (hopefully with su priviledges)
<TomaszD> GenneX, hah you know, I only have i386 and AMD64 to play with. If I had ppc I wouldn't be asking for a favour.
<Aragorn_Guardian> theD3viL:  it make the job and has info in how is made...could make the same after in ubuntu...
<theD3viL> ompaul: ill dist-upgrade :)
<GenneX> TomaszD: lol, ok
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: cool :)
<abeschenck> can anyone suggest an itunes clone?
<odat> anyone ever had trouble with the built in nvidia chip called nv18?
<theD3viL> abeschenck: xmms, bmp
<TomaszD> GenneX, yes I will be able to test the package but only to some extent, there is no "check if this package works properly for sure" command :)
<shikamaru85> tried ndiswrapper graphical installer...went to System -> Admin -> Networking and my usb card still doesn't show
<shikamaru85> any ideas?
<GenneX> TomaszD: I will install it on the server and test it for you ...
<ompaul> asterisk99, that sounds like you want to run a daemon what program is it?
<theD3viL> ompaul: you will clean install ubuntu after dapper will be stable?
<asterisk99> ompaul: asterisk
<TomaszD> GenneX, thanks, If the program starts up without complaining about iconsets not being found then it works 100%.
<ompaul> theD3viL, your last comment is confusing, I will do an upgrade on 21april but I will have dapper on disk before hand
<odat> anyone ever had trouble with the built in NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] 
<theD3viL> ompaul: you will upgrade, but why you will need cd then ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> theD3viL:  i need help with usb...:(
<Aragorn_Guardian> my external usb cd writer...dont works...:(
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: what kind ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hp 8200
<Aragorn_Guardian> pendrive worked in /dev/sda...but cd dont appear here
<theD3viL> hm
<ompaul> asterisk99, is should just start once installed  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportAsterisk /etc/init.d/asterisk start is one way
<ompaul> asterisk99, I see no reason for it not to
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: try to mount it with /dev/sda1,2,3..
<jacquesmerde> is the nvidia-glx package going to be fixed to work with dapper, or vice versa?
<Aragorn_Guardian> theD3viL:  /dev/sda is not here..:/ and i have rebooted with cd in box...but nothing...
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: hm..try to remove all usb SPECIAL dev...mp3, usb-key....and then plugin
<shikamaru85> my usb card doesnt show up in lspci...is that important???
<Aragorn_Guardian> hum...nice..gonna try...thanks
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: k..i must boot in knoppix...to try if works writing into NTFS.
<theD3viL> brb
<GenneX> TomaszD: Ok, started compiling, should only take a few mins
<TomaszD> GenneX, got a quad g5 there? ;)
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...
<shikamaru85> does anyone know y a usb wifi adapter shows up in lsusb but not in lspci???
<Aragorn_Guardian> the ntfs read write are just few options...
<shikamaru85> uos
<asterisk99> ompaul: I have that file in etc/init.d .... does that mean asterisk should have started during boot? if not, where do I look for error messages?
<shikamaru85> ups...reading howtos and not even thinking
<GenneX> TomaszD: rofl, didn't check the size of it to estimate compile time, so I presume it is quite large then
<TomaszD> shikamaru85, because lspci shows PCI devices and lsusb USB devices.
<TomaszD> GenneX, no don't worry, shouldn't take more then a quarter...
<TomaszD> *longer
<TomaszD> sorry English isn't my native language.
<Aragorn_Guardian> and you copy some files from the self windows ...works fine... ;)
<shikamaru85> TomaszD, exactly....reading a howto and it's not exactly fitted to my situation but i'm really desperate here
<Aragorn_Guardian> maybe need work in kernel...maybe to ubuntu recognize...
<GenneX> TomaszD: well I am not in a hurry, have all day ..
<TomaszD> cool.
<Aragorn_Guardian> i have parport in modules...could conflit with usbcore????
<bungle> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dentist> I get "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources" when installing from the install cd.. any ideas?
<asterisk99> ompaul: I have etc/init.d/asterisk already .... does that mean asterisk should have started during boot? if not, where do I look for error messages?
<bungle> how can i fix my repos keep getting errors
<HCl> how can i force the installing of an old version of a program?
<iBalo> bungle: get a fresh sources.list from !easysource
<bungle> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<shikamaru85> how do u rename a file in terminal?
<GenneX> TomaszD: where do I send the file to ?
<ompaul> asterisk99, if it fails it means you have not got it installed and cofigured correctly - check with the following command "ps auwx | grep asterisk" and install something called Boot Up Manger for managing turning on and off services
<TomaszD> GenneX, dominikowski<at>gmail<dot>com
<ompaul> asterisk99, sudo apt-get install bum
<GenneX> TomaszD: send
<ana_rotariu> dsjgjd
<muMatz> shikamaru85: mv <oldname> <newname>
<GenneX> TomaszD: might take a while to go through our server due to the size
<dentist> mmm it failed a integrety check
<dentist> is there a special way to burn the iso?
<TomaszD> GenneX, ok, but it will eventually go through I hope? :)
<bungle> iBalo, i have generated the list now what do i do?
<ompaul> dentist, there is check the iso before hand emm hang on a sec til I get you some urls
<iBalo> bungle: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dentist> great.. thanks OmniColos
<dentist> oops.. ompaul
<bungle> ok
<GenneX> TomaszD: nod, .deb files aren't blocked cause all our servers run on debian-based distros
<babo> hi guys, any bash scripters out there ??
<iBalo> and then paste the list and overwrite the previous content
<Kouwe> can someone help me with installing "Ninan" ?
<TomaszD> GenneX, ok.
<ompaul> dentist, are you on Linux or Windows?
<babo> echo `while read job_description ; do php -r 'echo (urlencode($job_description));' ; done ` > job_description    doesn't work for some reason
<shikamaru85> how do i now if echi is enabled??
<shikamaru85> sorry ehci
<woody> ninan is a P2P?
<odat> anyone ever had trouble with the built in NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] 
<dentist> ompaul - im on winbloze
<dentist> atm anyways
<Kouwe> woody, usenet binary downloader*
<shikamaru85> how do i disable ehci driver??
<woody> hummm
<ompaul> dentist, http://iso.snoekonline.com/iso.htm that will sort out that problem for you, you can't burn using Windows Media player .. and it is "burn image" not file
<abeschenck> so I am trying to install this xmms and it says I dont have glib, so I tried to insallt glib and it still says that I dont have glib
<woody> i encountered de official website and i'm read this
<ompaul> dentist, I don't do windows these are just clues I have absorbed
<GenneX> well I am off, time to learn some bash scripting
<asterisk99> ompaul: apt-get install bum  ==== coudn't find package bum
<ompaul> asterisk99, on minute please
<rodney_> Howdy.  Has any seen problems in Dapper4 with Evolution's Date Format?  It gives me MM/DD/YYYY but wants DD/MM/YYYY in return.
<stoned> wtf is with my connection
<dentist> ompaul - cheers, i used nero must have done something wrong
<ompaul> !tell asterisk99 about universe
<NicePics> How stable is flight4? I am testing the live-cd and it seems good enough to update my breezy system. Comments?
<ompaul> dentist, k
<ulrik> heya ppl..
<ompaul> asterisk99, have a look at the message from the bot
<rodney_> I'm using flight4 on amd64 and it is nice
<ompaul> NicePics, it could be great today and be dead tomorrow
<ulrik> does anyone know the motivation for keeping the latest ATI-driver out of dapper?
<Kouwe> wy dont i have my JAVA 1.4 in -> /usr/local/java1.4
<Kouwe> where is it?
<ulrik> (fglrx, that is)
<zetard> how do i access my boot.ini to edit it for being able to boot into windows? (Adding right partitions)
<ompaul> ulrik, no clue maybe it ain't made it in yet
<pdc303> zetard: mount the drive. Unless it's ntfs...?
<ompaul> ulrik, the ati factiod has a page with some interesting stuff on it
<NicePics> <rodney> Did you do a clean install, dist-upgrade or what?
<zetard> its ntfs :(
<ulrik> ompaul: allrighty.. :) any links?
<ompaul> !tell ulrik about ati
<ompaul> ulrik, read what the bot sent ya
<odat> anyone ever had trouble with the built in NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] 
<pdc303> zetard: then mount the ntfs drive and edit your boot.ini. You will not be able to save it back though. Get NTFSDOS or something to copy the file back across
<Kouwe> how can i see my java directory?!
<ompaul> !tell odat about nvidia
<ompaul> odat, read the page on how to do it correctly
<pdc303> zetard: Linux can write to NTFS partitions too but it isn't considered safe
<ompaul> odat, the bot just sent you a message
<ulrik> ompaul: allrighty.. thanks.. :)
<pdc303> Q: what is the equivelent of fdisk /mbr ?
<meisam> hi guys ..where can i find a g++ tutorial
<meisam> ?
<meisam> please i
<odat> ompaul, thanx but i'm having a problem not a newbie question
<MarcN> meisam: do you really need it to be g++ specific?  Any C++ book would do.
<asterisk99> ompaul: assuning command is sudo !tell asterisk      bash: !tell asterisk: event not found
<ompaul> meisam, don't use enter as punctuation please, http://www.cs.wm.edu/cspages/computing/tutorial/gpp.html
<MarcN> pdc303: you want to lay down a bootloader?  Read up on grub
<ompaul> asterisk99, sorry don't understand  >>/msg ubotu FOO<< where foo is a command if there is something there
<meisam> MarcN no  imean someyhin` help me for g++ compiler sth that i work on ubuntu
<pdc303> MarcN: No. A hard disk is screwed
<Exxpert> if i would like to run xgl and compiz,, should i use breezy or dapper? any difference?
<asterisk99> ompaul: ya lost me  :/
<ompaul> meisam, if you want to install it the command line is >> sudo apt-get install build-essential<< just like in debian
<pdc303> MarcN: Some programs detect it as ntfs (correct), but some say ext2. It will not mount in Linux or Windows. I guess the MBR is broken
<ompaul> asterisk99, you got me lost first - what was that assuming stuff?
<meisam> ompaul i have installed it
<meisam> i dun know how to execute
<hatake_kakashi> pdc303: with careful settings, you maybe able to recover the data back provided that you know what you have set previously for the partitions via fdisk/cfdisk/parted
<MarcN> pdc303: it is possible for one disk to have multiple partitions.  Those partitions can be set for ntfs, ext3, etc.  one disk can have many partitions so that may be what you are seeing.
<asterisk99> ompaul: sorry ... I didn;t usderstand your "!tell asterisk99 about universe" above
<ompaul> meisam, so the url I sent you but this is #ubuntu #g++ or #gcc would be much better for what yoiur looking for  (g++ -o executablefilenameNoDotsNeededNotWindows my_prog.cpp)
<babo> what does it mean when a file in bash shows up as black-on-red ?
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: it makes the bot 'ubotu' tell you about specific things.. 'universe' is an argument to parse the bot to tell you the required information
<Versed> morn
<pdc303> MarcN: No. It only contains 1 NTFS partition. I have salvaged my important data. Now I just want my hard disk to be usable once again
<ompaul> asterisk99, you have a message (query) from ubotu - it gives you the details
<hatake_kakashi> babo: try 'file foo'
<meisam> ompaul thanks man
<hatake_kakashi> pdc303: its somewhat possible if your hard disk supports smartctl. Most hard disks do support smartctl, but depends on which
<pdc303> hatake_kakashi:  what is somewhat possible? I just want to fix/clean the mbr
<ulrik> ompaul: hmm, well this didn't really explain what's holding the latest fglrx out of the dapper archives, though.. ;)
<babo> hatake_kakashi: thanks ... it's a broken symbolic link. I'm having serious trouble trying to get my apache server running ... can someone help
<manuele> ciao a tutti prima volta su ubuntu aiutoooooooooo
<hatake_kakashi> pdc303: hmm.. I'm not sure of the fdisk /mbr then
<ompaul> ulrik, no it did not but it might get you somewhere if your stuck #ubuntu-motu might be a better place to try and get to grips with the dev aspect of it
<manuele> come ad aggiornare firefox????
<hatake_kakashi> babo: nfi, I haven't setup apache before
<manuele> grazie
<hatake_kakashi> !tell manuele about es
<ompaul> ulrik, or have a look at dapper objectives or some such on the wiki
<shikamaru85> when i do a iwconfig i get a eth0,lo and sit0...can someone tell me what sit0 is?
<ulrik> ompaul: might be an idea, yes.. :)
<babo> Can anyone help me with an apache setup  ?
<odat> anyone ever had trouble with the built in NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] 
<ulrik> ompaul: is there a way to find out who's maintaining a certain package?
<manuele> I don't know how upgrade firefox
<robotgeek> ulrik: apt-cache show <package>
<hatake_kakashi> manuele: to which version? latest?
<manuele> I download the file and after
<manuele> yeah
<ompaul> ulrik,  apt-cache show foo
<ulrik> robotgeek: sweet.. thanks.. :)
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: don't worry about sit0
<Exxpert> anyone that used xgl in here?,
<hatake_kakashi> !tell manuele about firefox1.5
<manuele> yes
<hatake_kakashi> manuele: did you follow that guide?
<ompaul> !tell manuele about ff1.5
<manuele> yes
<ompaul> manuele, read the message fromthe bot
<ulrik> Exxpert: tried, but it's really unstable for me.. I suspect fglrx to be responsible.. :)
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, it's just that i used ndiswrapper..it finds the hardware...i try to configure network and nothing apears besides eth0
<asterisk99> !tell asterisk99 about universe
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: ndiswrapper -l, shows the card?
<Exxpert> ulrik: if i would like to run xgl and compiz,, should i use breezy or dapper? any difference?
<ghepa> with the command line eject i can eject the cd tray, is there even a way to mount the cd-rom tray from the command line (or keyboard shortcuts)?
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: anyways, don't the original drivers work?
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, it shows Installed ndis drivers:
<shikamaru85> rt2500usb       driver present, hardware present
<Exxpert> ulrik: Cant find a good answer:/
<linuxaddicts> need a clarification
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: cool, looks like it's working :)
<robotgeek> shikamaru85, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Exxpert> ulrik: I Searched around ubuntuforums:-(
<jacquesmerde> anyone here got nvidia-glx working with dapper? does it require a symlink or something?
<linuxaddicts> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Flight_CD_4_s63908.html
<asterisk99> ompaul: now I understand... it's a command to launch an IRC bot ---- only one problem, the answer is: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, asterisk99
<ulrik> Exxpert: you should definately go for dapper..
<linuxaddicts> is this the latest release?
<linuxaddicts> ulrik,
<linuxaddicts> or Ubuntu 5.10 "The Breezy Badger"
<ulrik> Exxpert: be warned, though.. Xgl is HIGHLY experimental.. wouldn't advise it unless you're already running dapper for other reasons.
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need a professuinal help with usb :)
<ompaul> asterisk99, I am going to lunch I asked the bot to send you a message along time ago about universe - do this >>msg ubotu universe<< you need that for bum
<Aragorn_Guardian> i found this file: usb.ids....wanna know how i can use it to detect my device...
<Aragorn_Guardian> :(
<viviersf> what would you guys say is the best tv program
<Aragorn_Guardian> ops... s/ssui/ssio/g
<viviersf> for linux ?
<viviersf> and thats in the repos ?
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, so it's normal not to show eth1 or wlan0 in networking?
<Exxpert> ulrik: alright, is it not possible to run xgl on the breezy?
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: does iwconfig list it?
<ulrik> linuxaddicts: well, it's the latest unstable built CD, yes.. Breezy is the latest stable release..
* linuxaddicts is AFK, Getting some Fresh Air. Gone now for:2hrs 13mins (Pager is On, /ctcp linuxaddicts Page <message>) I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, nop :(
<ulrik> Exxpert: everything's possible.. ;)
<robotgeek> linuxaddicts: please turn off your public away, we are not interested :)
<viviersf> linuxaddicts, addict is using MIRC :`(
* linuxaddicts is back from Getting some Fresh Air. I was gone for 2hrs 13mins I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<Exxpert> ulrik: but harder, right?
<meisam> ompaul my terminal is not responding to my command like cd ...
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: then i think you have a problem
<robotgeek> linuxaddicts: ^^
<linuxaddicts> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<linuxaddicts> i'm @ work on MS
<linuxaddicts> so mIRC
<viviersf> linuxaddicts, why you using mirc you trator
<linuxaddicts> :(
<ompaul> meisam, what did you do last?
<ulrik> Exxpert: definately harder.. you'll pretty much have to compile everything from scratch, I think..
<viviersf> xchat for ms dude
<robotgeek> ouch
<ghepa> Does anyone know how to mount the cd-tray from the command line (or with keyboard shortcuts) ???
<ulrik> Exxpert: (including a LOT of deps..)
<meisam> ompaul hold on please.. i let u know
<Seveas> robotgeek, plublic away is considered kick-on-sight since it becomes very annoying very quickly
* ompaul needs lunch
<viviersf> ghepa, mount /dev/cdrom /media/
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: why don't we try to compile the rt2x000 drivers?
<robotgeek> Seveas: i'll keep that in mind :)
<Exxpert> ulrik: btw.. using amd x64 and thinking,, is it worth it to use a x64 distro? o should i go with the usual dapperdist?
<viviersf> linuxaddicts, use xchat for MS then plz
<viviersf> :)
<ghepa> cool viviersf! it works! thank you...
<asterisk99> ompaul: aha!!! the porch light goes on...  I need to add a repository to synaptics in order to apt-get bum
<linuxaddicts> 'll do
<Seveas> or a less stupid mirc script
<viviersf> ghepa, mp
<ompaul> asterisk99, sudo apt-get install bum
<Exxpert> ulrik: thinking of drivers and so on..
<ulrik> Exxpert: actually I don't know.. never tried AMD64, and don't really know what problems/benefits it might give you..
<meisam> ompaul meisam@ubuntumeisam:~$ /home/meisam/g++ workspace/m.cc
<meisam> bash: /home/meisam/g++: No such file or directory
<meisam> ompaul oh sorry
<ghepa> viviersf: is there a way to mount it with a keyboard shortcut?
<robotgeek> meisam: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<robotgeek> meisam: oops, sorry
<asterisk99> ompaul: got that :)
<ompaul> robotgeek, can you look after him I need food or I will fall down :)
<viviersf> ghepa, erm you can prolly make a shortcut for the command, but i dont know how to in gnome
<ompaul> asterisk99, enjoy
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, see that's the prob suposedly i should be using rt2570
<robotgeek> ompaul: sure
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: maybe not, rt2x00 is the combined driver
<ghepa> i'll take a look, thanks again
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, that sound good..any howto like the other u just sent me?
<meisam> ompaul meisam@ubuntumeisam:~$ cd ~/home/meisam/g++ workspace/m.cc
<meisam> bash: cd: /home/meisam/home/meisam/g++: No such file or directory
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: moment
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, tks!
<robotgeek> meisam: which g++
<eXcessive-> Are there any DC++ -like clients for Ubuntu?
<Exxpert> ulrik: Thanks for the help,, downloading now the i386 version of dapper..
<robotgeek> eXcessive-: dcgui
<ulrik> Exxpert: allrighty.. :)
<Seveas> eXcessive-, valknut (dcgui-qt in breezy, valknut in dapper)
<asterisk99> ompaul: well, according to bum, asterisk is alreday there ... so it must be blowing up
<Sonobana> theres also dcpp
<meisam> robotgeek no im not talking about the g++... ineed to know why the command cd is ngetting error when im using that
<meisam> ?
<robotgeek> meisam: what are you trying to do, actually?
<eXcessive-> sudo apt-get install dcgui - is that right?
<meisam> robotgeek did u get it?
<robotgeek> meisam: maybe you need to tab-complete your paths, to escape the spaces
<meisam> robotgeek how..i cant get u
<meisam> robotgeek how can i get into the home directory
<saik0> eXcessive-, I know theres a DC++ linux beta client. Grabbed it from hoary backports last time i used it
<meisam> robotgeek or somewhere else
<robotgeek> meisam: type cd ~/g++\ workspace
<meisam> robotgeek isn`t with cd
<robotgeek> meisam: and you can't cd to a file
<meisam> so u mean i should be aware odf space?
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500/DriverAndRaconfig
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, went to ralink...says 2x00 highly experimental
<meisam> robotgeek all right then i ned to write g+
<meisam> +
<meisam> V yeah?
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: hmm, okay.
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: yeah, try with the rt2750 driver (using same instructions, i guess)
<robotgeek> shimmmy: Fedora Core 4 	2.6.11-1.1369 	managed
<robotgeek> my bad, sorry
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, tks..i'll try
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: WL-107G is your card?
<drcurl> Hi
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: if so, the rt2570 should work :)
<drcurl> I finally decide to use Ubuntu. At begining, I found it slow but everything work so well that I can't resist ;) I will just buy some more RAM
<shikamaru85> robotgeek, WL-167G :S
<drcurl> I have a problem with networking though. I have static ip at work and dhcp at home. After I enable dhcp with the dhcplient at home, I have to reconfigure my internet at work and reboot to get networking. Any easier solution?
<robotgeek> shikamaru85: http://ralink.rapla.net/ so the rt2570 should work
<thoeger> hey there - I just dist-upgraded to dapper, and I did it in a very dirty way, so no surprise I'm in trouble... It's not much though. But my desktop looks awful, the background is drawn very badly.
<jacquesmerde> is it ln -s file newlink, or ln -s newlink file?
<hardsleep0r> re
<thoeger> ...It helps temporarily when I kill nautilus, so I guess that'ts a clue. But also, with nautilus dead, it draws badly behins my transparent panel
<thoeger> Any idea what might be wrong?
<Acidic32> jacquesmerde: ln -s /file/to/link/to /this/is/the/newlink
<jacquesmerde> Acidic32: i got no such file or directory. the first file existed!
<jacquesmerde> Acidic32: oops. i'm an idiot. subdirectory of the newlink didnt exist yet
<airjump> hello
<kitty__> hi.. i want to know if its possible to set what would be the windows start button on my keyboard to type a word when i hit it?
<meisam> could u help me?
<airjump> i search a good link for dualhead Information
<dentist> hmz, default root password?
<_jason> ubotu: tell dentist about root
<dentist> i see, interesting concept
<thoeger> Bump... Any idea why my desktop background is drawn incorrectly (to put it mildly)?
<_jason> thoeger: have you installed your video drivers?
<chromebuntu> gents, I have a problem with apt-get
<chromebuntu>   cedega: Depends: xlibs (> 4.1.0) but it is not installable
<chromebuntu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<chromebuntu> I'm installing on dapper, so xlibs have changed, how do I tell apt-get not to worry about it? Its working fine
<Seveas> chromebuntu, get a cedega deb that is made for Ubuntu
<chromebuntu> it is just looking for the wrong libs.
<chromebuntu> Seveas: yeah, this one is, but like I said - i'm crazy, and running dapper :)
<Seveas> chromebuntu, live on the edge: dpkg -i --force-depends bla.deb
<chromebuntu> Seveas: hmm, yeah I did that to install, but now apt-get gives me this whinge when I want to install something else, like openssh-server :)
<dentist> uhm... well it seems the setup didn't adjust sudoers, as i can run sudo as that user
<chromebuntu> and I cant say "Shut up, its fine"
<thoeger> _jason: Yes, and my panel and normal apps are working correctly. Just the background that is drawn as a mish-mash of the wallpaper and parts of the applications windows. And when I kill nautilus and the transparent panel, the wallpaper is just fine
<chromebuntu> I might have to dist-upgrade back to breezy until dapper is released? :)
<Seveas> chromebuntu, use equivs to create a dummy xlibs package
<Seveas> that'll shut apt-get up
<theD3viL> Seveas: hey. Did you dist-upgrade yet? :)
<Seveas> theD3viL, no
<chromebuntu> Seveas: AHA! I knew dpkg could do that. How do I use equivs?if you point me to a manpage I'll be fine
<Seveas> I
<Seveas> I'm strong, I resist 
<theD3viL> Seveas: hehe, .. well, maybe do you know, how to copy from ext3 to ntfs ?
<Seveas> chromebuntu, man equivs-build; man equivs-control
<meisam> sorry guys... is there any option to change the font color or font size in text editor?
<dentist> i dont get it.. sudo passwd root, prompts for a passwd?
<chromebuntu> Seveas: thanks very much
<Seveas> dentist, it'll prompt 3 times
<chromebuntu> aha No manual entry for equivs-build :)
<chromebuntu> i think its an optional package :)
<Seveas> dentist, 1st time: enter your password, sencond and third time: enter the new root password
<emily> some how all my user .dmrc files have an error that says that it has the wrong permissions, and should be owned by user and have permissions 644, how do i fix this?
<dentist> it just says "Password" - then says incorrect
<Seveas> chromebuntu, apt-get install equivs
<dentist> after the first prompt it says "sorry, try again."
<_jason> dentist: optimally, you wouldn't do that and just use sudo.  But the password it prompts for is your user password
<sven_> emily: chown user:usergroup .dmrc && chmod 644 .dmrc
<airjump> hi one question tcpdump need root what is the password on the live cd
<sven_> airjump: use sudo tcpdump
<dentist> *DOH*
<dentist> lmfao
<airjump> ok
<dentist> i'm quite ashamed
<dentist> i blame it on the manual, it didn't tell me that!
<airjump> thanks sven_
<sven_> in xorg, ctrl+alt+F1 has no effect (it should switch to vt1). ctrl+alt+backspace works. i have not disabled ctrl+alt+fn in my xorg.conf. what gives? xorg 6.8.2-77, ubuntu breezy.
<_jason> dentist: that just means you didn't even try sudo once before running back to using root :)
<theD3viL> sven_: i think your keyboard layout is problem.
<emily> sven_: do I sub user:usergroup with emily:emily?
<sven_> emily: yes
<chromebuntu> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9048
<sven_> theD3viL: okay? any idea how to diagnose?
<emily> thanks
<bigfoot1> anybody know a quick way to add one single flie to a pocket pc? (I don't need syncing of all data.. just one single mp3 file)?
<chromebuntu> Seveas: same problem :)
<meisam> _jason hi jason seems everybody is busy...would u please tell me the name of the channel for eclipse
<_jason> meisam: #eclipse maybe
<emily> sven_:what would cause this to happen?
<sven_> emily: many things. difficult to say
<meisam> _jason thanks
<emily> ok thats I am going to try to re login...
<theD3viL> sven_: hm...which layout you have ?
<sven_> theD3viL: us dvorak
<sven_> theD3viL: i have used it in debian and whatnot, without any problems
<theD3viL> sven_: what about keys .. do you have 105 ?
<sven_> oh, maybe that has something to say. let me check it out
<sven_> pc104
<theD3viL> try 105
<sven_> ok
<theD3viL> you must restart X
<Seveas> chromebuntu, dpkg -P cedega, apt-get -f install
<sven_> no effect, theD3viL. after restart and all
<theD3viL> sven_: hm..weird...
<sven_> my ctrl+alt+f1 sequence sends these codes:  0x1b 0x1b 0x5b 0x31 0x31 0x5e
<theD3viL> sven_: what if you try other layout ?
<sven_> theD3viL: well.. it sounds strange that it should be the layout.. but i can give it a shot.
<sven_> i have, however, seen other forum posts with the exact same problem.. no solution, though.
<dentist> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<theD3viL> sven_: i am not sure but you can test :)
<chromebuntu> Seveas: ouch, removed cedega haha
<dentist> sudo apt-get install gdm x-window-system-core xterm icewm menu mozilla-firefox abiword synaptic
<dentist> returns cannot find icewm
<sven_> theD3viL: i'll let you know if i figure it out
<dentist> i've done a apt-get update
<Seveas> chromebuntu, you need to reinstall it later anyway
<theD3viL> sven_: okey, tnx
<chromebuntu> oh well can at least install equivs now.
<cradek> !icewm
<ubotu> cradek: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Aragorn_Guardian> i think i need recompile the kernel.;..:/
<Aragorn_Guardian> ohw can i do that???
<Aragorn_Guardian> what package must install???
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: hi :)
<theD3viL> Arafangion: kernel-package
<Aragorn_Guardian> theD3viL:  hi...still unusbed... :(
<theD3viL> whoops
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: kernel-package
<Aragorn_Guardian> hehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> ok
<theD3viL> still what ? :P
<dentist> nm found out why
<Aragorn_Guardian> i found this in a usb resource...
<Aragorn_Guardian> stil without my usb...hehehehe
<theD3viL> oh...
<theD3viL> :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> Ok under kernel 2.4.0-test10 works fine with a mod to the makefile under usb/storage Add -DCONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e to the EXTRA_CFLAGS and recompile... Mine is compiled into the kernel and hotplugging works fine with NO additives. All done under RH 6
<theD3viL> hope it will works
<kestas> will dapper have GNOME 2.14?
<theD3viL> you have 2.4 kernel ??
<kestas> because GNOME 2.14 looks niiice
<theD3viL> kestas: yes
<kestas> excellent :)
<theD3viL> :)
<Seveas> kestas, Ubuntu and gnome go hand in hand
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice question...1 min
<theD3viL> Seveas: not in server install, right ?
<kestas> Seveas, ohh right I memember now
<kestas> remember
<nm> gnome's hand isn't in ubuntu's hand
<nm> ubuntu just sort of lays their hands on gnome
<nm> ;D
<Aragorn_Guardian> 2.6.10
<chromebuntu> Error during the build process: Inappropriate ioctl for device at /usr/bin/equivs-build line 180, <IN> line 33.
<chromebuntu> ah hahaha
<chromebuntu> this is not my day
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: hm..dont know =/Z
<TueM> ragazzi c' qualcuno che mi sa dire come fare agg il fire fox
<Ramunas> hello people
<TueM> una volta scaricato il file ??
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Ramunas> is dapper stable enought for me to test it?
<TueM> DOV' L'ESEGUIBILE
<Ramunas> *enough
<theD3viL> Ramunas: do not use dapper until it is not stable
<Ramunas> i know that its not stable
<Aragorn_Guardian> theD3viL:  kernel-package cames with all i need....
<Aragorn_Guardian> ??
<Ramunas> im using breezy now, and i got a bit bored
<theD3viL> Ramunas: it has some bugs...so
<Ramunas> so i thought i`d test dapper out
<theD3viL> Ramunas: then do eyecandy if you are bored :)
<TueM> what they use to listen mp3 and to use p2p
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: nope, gcc...g++..and many others...take a look at ubuntuforums..or debian :)
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: or wait sec
<TueM> thanks
<meisam> _jason dear is this command right..its not responding...cd /home/g++ workspace
<Ramunas> my hardware isnt ment to run eyecandy
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: To compile a kernel The Debian Way (tm) "apt-get install kernel-package" and follow the instructions in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz (use zless or lynx), or http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<_jason> meisam: what are you trying to do?
<app> I booted Ubuntu live, now how do I list the disk configuration that this machine has?
<nm> app: fdisk -l
<meisam> _jason im trying to just get into a directory
<theD3viL> nm: -p ?
<meisam> to execute my cc files
<nm> -l
<_jason> meisam: it's usually /home/username
<Aragorn_Guardian> theD3viL:  ok
<theD3viL> nm: last time when i use fdisk it was p :)
<meisam> _jason what do u mean?
<app> Thx, nm
<nm> thed3vil: no, listing the disk configuration uses -l
<meisam> _jason u mean i need to store my cc files in such dir like that?
<theD3viL> nm: oh, configuration...sry .. i mean partitions
<nm> theD3viL, you're thinking of the fdisk interface itself, when you are using the program, the 'p' command will print the current partition table of the disk you're manipulating
<_jason> meisam: your $HOME directory is /home/username.  So store them somewhere in there
<theD3viL> nm: yep.sry
<rad4Christ-werk>  UHey guys
<TueM> how to use p2p in linux?
<TueM> thanks
<theD3viL> TueM: apt-get install apollon, amule, ..
<_jason> ubotu: tell TueM about p2p
<TueM> apollon
<rad4Christ-werk> Totally new to Linux, but is it hard to use as a fileserver?
<rad4Christ-werk> For Windows PCs?
<TueM> there is a valid version of bear share thanks
<SR_Bronze> rad4Christ-werk: Not hard at all
<babo> hi guys, I have a sed script here      sed 's/.*name="__VIEWSTATE".*value=\"\([^"] *\)".*/\1/'            that parses out the value of viewstate. Unfortunately though it just removes the VIEWSTATE name and value and then empties the value string back into the file. So I end up with my VIEWSTATE value dumped in with the html page. I want the sed script to output only the matching pattern. Can anyone help ?
<theD3viL> which version of kde is in ubuntu ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i like this way of compile the kernell.. 8)
<theD3viL> Aragorn_Guardian: :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> i compli, create a image, and after install by dpkg...very good...
<theD3viL> nice
<theD3viL> :P
<Aragorn_Guardian> no make bzlilo...hehehehe
<chromebuntu> Seveas: nope, thats not going to work,  libxft1 conflicts with xlibs so even when I make a fake package to satisfy the dependency, i cant install it. I think I need to roll back to breezy
<theD3viL> bzImage btw :P
<rad4Christ-werk> SR_Bronze, OK. Well, I'm copying the data off my target drive now, so I can format it, but is there a way for Ubuntu to read/write on NTFS?
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<theD3viL> rad4Christ-werk: nope, writing not...reading yes.
<_jason> babo: -n suppresses the output and use the p command at the end of that thing (I think)
<LinuxJones> rad4Christ-werk: you should look at the samba howto for sharing files with windows or mac. It's on the wiki page >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<rad4Christ-werk> SO, I should go with ext3, and use the Windows driver to read/write est3 in WinXP?
<_jason> babo: sed -n 's/foo/bar/p'file, is what I mean
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: you don't want to start messing with ntfs. just make a fat32 partition, and use it as a 'shared'
<babo> excellent - thanks
<Seveas> chromebuntu, or fix up the cedega package to not require xlibs 
<rad4Christ-werk> IT's a 250GB HD, and I don't beleive FAT32 supports that large of a partition.
<SR_Bronze> rad4Christ-werk: speech recognition on: the last time I tried to use NTFS support under Linux was over two years ago.  It was not stable then.  I don't have any more recent experience
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: so make one small enough for fat32 to use ;)
<rad4Christ-werk> ohgood, The data we have on it would make multiple partitions annoying and inhibitive to the structure desired.
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: ok, got moof it with ntfs hacks then. good luck.
<chromebuntu> Seveas: any way to do that?
<rad4Christ-werk> But there's a ext3 filesystem driver for WindowsXP. I'll test it. If it works, I'll go that route.
<saik0> rad4Christ-werk, you can make a 250GB fat32 filesystem
<chromebuntu> Seveas: can one 'edit' a .deb like that?
<SR_Bronze> rad4Christ-werk: I recommend you use SAMBA.  Run your Windows machine and your Linux machines separately and use samba to serve files to and from your Linux machine to the Windows machine
<LinuxJones> rad4Christ-werk: if the files are on the Linux box it doesn't matter what filesystem the files are on if you use Samba.
<jetscreamer> no it doesn't
<jetscreamer> 32g
<rad4Christ-werk> SR_Bronze, is SAMBA a part of the Initial UBUNTU Distro, or downloadable?
<_jason> jetscreamer: that's only a silly windows limit
<Seveas> chromebuntu, mkdir tempdir; dpkg-deb -X bla.deb tempdir; vim tempdir/DEBIAN/control/; dpkg-deb --build bla.deb tempdir (check the manpage for dpkg-deb to check the last command, not sure about the syntax)
<rad4Christ-werk> Well, here's the reason I am concerned....
<SR_Bronze> rad4Christ-werk: actually I'm not sure.  If it is not included, it is definitely downloadable because I know I have used it on ubuntu.
<rad4Christ-werk> If the server (our only Linux box) dies, I need a way to quickly connect to a WinXP box and share the needed files.
<app> How do I receive local mail from programs in Breezy Live cd? There is no "mail" command, and when I install mailx it install postfix and postdrop complains about a lock file.... no local mial works
<chromebuntu> Seveas: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<jetscreamer> well there's a way lately in newer kernels to write to ntfs, but it's some (write in already existing files) thing...
<SR_Bronze> and adding more packages to ubuntu is very easy
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: make backups ?
<rad4Christ-werk> I back up to a removable hard drive each night, and I want to be able to connect that HD to another machine and be up and running if needed.
<jetscreamer> best to have a fat32/vfat dmz
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: i really don't see the issue. if you have an extra box to rsync to nightly, and you backup everything from your smart shared fat32 partition(s)
<rad4Christ-werk> WinXP can read the VFAT partition?
<jetscreamer> of course
<rad4Christ-werk> I'll go with FAT32
<rad4Christ-werk> THanks.
<ohgood> finally
<LinuxJones> rad4Christ-werk: well you can use a vfat filesystem (fat32) in that case it might be a better solution if you only have a single Linux machine.
<rad4Christ-werk> Now, be expecting more nub questions from me later on! :P
<rad4Christ-werk> And thanks alot for the help so far.
<jetscreamer> w/fat32/vfat you have a file size limit btw
<jetscreamer> 2gigs
<jetscreamer> windows can get around it
<ohgood> jetscreamer: split and cat can solve that
<LinuxJones> rad4Christ-werk: here's a howto for you to browse >>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<jetscreamer> yeah and rar
<rad4Christ-werk> jetscreamer, that's not a problem, the bulk of our storage are scanned documents.
<mark_> you touch my tralalala
<mark_> ding ding
<pingy> !bin
<ubotu> pingy: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ainvar> ok, here is something for you that is baffling me. The volume knob in gnome that is in dapper (latest updates) shows an x by the speaker no matter if it is muted or not muted.
<renlore> how come when i point my browser to the cgi script, it shows the source code instead of running it? :(
<Ainvar> if I right click on the speaker and tell it to mute then do thew same steps again to unmute it, it put the volume maxed at 100%
<pinga> !deb
<ubotu> somebody said deb was FUUUUUUUUUCK YOU!
<Seveas> ok
<chromebuntu> Seveas: ah, not sure yeah, um: dpkg-deb: failed to open package info file `/home/chrome/Desktop/cedega_5.1_i386.deb/DEBIAN/control' for reading: Not a directory
<Mordof> How do i catch flags in shell scripts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-42-225-31.stb.ubr06.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<chromebuntu> gah, so lost with dpkg
<Macbeth> Anyone know how to get a program to start on a different screen?
<chromebuntu> I can build RPMs till the cows come home.
<Seveas> !no deb is <reply> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<ohgood> Macbeth: xinit -- :1         then start your program there
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<sven_> ctrl+alt+fn problem solved: apt-get install xkeyboard-config
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-42-225-31.stb.ubr06.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<turtlesoup> anyone here have experience with  Installation/WindowsServerNetboot method?
<turtlesoup> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<TueM> anyone here can tell me how I can install apollon?
<app> So no one knows why mailx installation on live cd (to have local mail) fails? Or postfix that it installs complains about missing "public/pickup"?
<ohgood> turtlesoup: looks like a pretty thorough document. whats up ?
<Mordof> can anyone point me at a tutorial or something for shell scripting?
<arrinmurr> TueM: sudo apt-get install apollon ?
<Seveas> Mordof, search tldp.org for the advanced bash scripting guide
<turtlesoup> ohgood: i get the darn thing to start, it can see my windows desktop, then it just stops. i think the pxelinux.cfg is screwed somehow
<lusepuster> by the way - is it my fault or the default dapper behaviour that there's no pre-installed desklets with gdesklets
<Mordof> Seveas: thanks
<TueM> what mean sudo apt-get ?
<Macbeth> that didn't work, it just killed both my screens, you know where theres some docs on it?
<TueM> thanks
<lusepuster> ah, my bad. didn't insta the data... oops
<chromebuntu> oh, idiot.
<chromebuntu> me.
<Seveas> chromebuntu, 
<ideafix> any one using ubuntix ?
<turtlesoup> ohgood: can you look at that wiki page again, i have a question
* ohgood looks
<TueM> what is sudo ?
<turtlesoup> ohgood: number 7
<ideafix> its a sudoku clone
<chromebuntu> Seveas: hmm, i seem to be missing one control file :/
<turtlesoup> ohgood: my router address is 192.168.1.254,  i add one to the address like it says. could that be the problem, setting it to 192.168.1.255?
<LinuxJones> turtlesoup: the .255 is not usable as an address
<turtlesoup> LinuxJones: OK thanks!
<rad4Christ-werk> K guys, I'm back. Sorry.
<rad4Christ-werk> When setting up a share, is there an easy way to restrict the folders by username?
<chromebuntu> Seveas: needs -e :)
<dm> hey guys how do i CHROOT to my root partition form a LIVE CD
<ideafix> dm man chroot
<dm> ideafix i do chroot /dev/sda2 but says it isnt a dir :P
<turtlesoup> ohgood: if i get my router setup with a different address ,192.168.1.1, and set tftp to use IP pool starting address 192.168.1.2   , will it work then?
<ohgood> dm: it's not difficult, man chroot will have some nice explanations, and if not, google has tons of nice tutorials.
<ideafix> of course it iosnt its a device
<Yagisan> anyone have a guide to installing ubuntu on a usb stick ?
<ideafix> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda
<dm> ohgood man chroot doesnt tell me anything, just explains what it is
<ideafix> cgroot /mnt/sda
<ideafix> chroot /mnt/sda
<ohgood> dm: ok, then the latter of my comment.
<ideafix> something like that
<ohgood> ideafix: that's grossly incorrect.
<TueM> I don't understand how t install linux software like apollo firefox
<ideafix> i think he got the point
<ohgood> dm: if google doesn't provide enough help, or confuses you, pm me, and i'll help if i can
<turtlesoup> be back later, thanks for the help all
<LinuxJones> TueM: system >> administration >> synaptic package manager (enter your user password when asked), let me know when you get that done.
<chromebuntu> Seveas: dpkg -x cedega_5.1_i386.deb tempdir ; dpkg -e edega_5.1_i386.deb tempdir/DEBIAN/ ; vi tempdir/DEBIAN/control ; rm cedega_5.1_i386.deb ; dpkg-deb --build tempdir cedega_5.1_i386.deb
<chromebuntu> that worked for me :)
<dm> ohgood ive already googled it , what happed is my Dapper's netorking was borked by devs, and i cant access updates to fix it, so im in liveCD right now trying to download the patches through live CD to apply to my runnning dapper install
<TueM> done
<LinuxJones> TueM: now click reload (this will get a file list from the servers for you)
<dm> ohgood people tell you to do shit and no one explains it ( on forums )
<ohgood> dm: understood, it happens sometimes.
<rad4Christ-werk> Anyone?
<ideafix> dm you are suposed to figure it out by your self
<ideafix> thats the way linux works :P
<TueM> Pardon and now?
<LinuxJones> TueM: if that went ok click the search button and type in the name of what you want to search for.
<dm> ideafix well usually i do but ive tried everyhing i can think of , this is the last solution
<ohgood> dm: if you have the livecd booted, and your / mounted somewhere, i suppose you could copy the files you need over to your messed up /, and then chroot, since networking won't work right now.
<LinuxJones> TueM: is this a fresh install ?
<ohgood> dm: do you know what you need exactly ?
<SR_Bronze> rad4Christ-werk: yes there is a way to do that.  It's in the SAMBA configuration files.  You will need to do some reading.
<ideafix> dm mabey whast you are trying just wasnt meant to be :)
<jetscreamer> rad4Christ-werk: try the samba how-to on tldp.org maybe
<dm> ohgood is there anyway to apt-get upgrade from livecd to your install ?
<TueM> I want to upgragrde firefox and to install apollo for p2p
<rad4Christ-werk> SR_Bronze, I've found it I think.
<rad4Christ-werk> It's all command line,correct?
<ohgood> dm: good question. i'd likely copy the needed networking information (if its config files) over to the moofed installation, then just do it from the chroot
<ideafix> any one usaing expresso ?=
<Yagisan> No one has installed ubuntu on a usb stick ?
<dm> ohgood like i said they borked networking and the supposid fix is under apt-get upgrade..
<LinuxJones> TueM: well that might be a bit difficult from the default repos
<ohgood> dm: let's try a chroot, and see what's moofed  then
<dm> ohgood this is the worst break ever lol
<LinuxJones> ideafix: I tried it yesterday, and it's like not nearly ready.
<SR_Bronze> rad4Christ-werk: no, there is a configuration file that allows you to set up rights and permissions for users on specific directories.
<ideafix> what about a ubuntu light version for use with usb keys ?
<Nogimics> hmmm is ubuntu a decent O/S to use for an IRC server?
<dm> ohgood one sec might be going
<TueM> what is the default repos
<ohgood> ok
<dm> ohgood i was using sudo under root.. lol
<dm> ohgood im such a dumbass
<LinuxJones> TueM: your running breezy ?
<ideafix> how do you do that ?
<puppet2501> hi
<ideafix> can one sudo knosole ?
<Shadowpillar> will gnome 2.14 make it into dapper?
<dm> sudo -i is a better use
<puppet2501> I want to found the depot to had to source.list to have mbrola
<ideafix> can i sudo konsole ?
<dm> ideafix sudo -i will make it root
<ideafix> whats the difrence ?
<LinuxJones> Shadowpillar: they are usually released within a day or so of Gnome's release
<dm> if you crash it it wont fuck your system up
<TueM> no
<ideafix> whont sudo konsole do the same ?
<dm> ohgood i hope this fixes it , i want my linux back, wanna try to get WoW to work in it
<Yagisan> ideafix: well, I have a 1GB stick, I imagine it could hold a fair sized install
<gaoshai> ls
<ideafix> i have a 125 megas one
<ConfidentiaL> Hi, I have a problem getting the laptop's screen to work...:S Only the external screen shows a picture. The laptop screen turns itself up after boot...
<ideafix> can i install ubuntu to an ipod ?
<chromebuntu> dm: I just got WoW working in dapper :)
<chromebuntu> dm: dont use the latest kernel, you need to use 2.6.15-14
<Yagisan> ideafix: I had a customer stiff me on a hardware order, so I got an exchange on the parts from my dealer for something useful
<ConfidentiaL> Any1 know what I need to do?
<Yagisan> ideafix: I suppose you could install on an ipod, but no idea if it would run. I'm not familiar with ipods
<dm> Are update servers down ???
<turtlesoup> ARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
<chromebuntu> dm: for WoW?
<thegladiator> friends
<dm> chromebuntu well that too ,, but no ubuntu servers
<dm> chromebuntu when do the WoW servers come back up ?
<turtlesoup> please someone look at this and tell me WTF i am doing wrong      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot?highlight=%28installation%29
<chromebuntu> dm: i just installed some packages just now, so unless they went down the last 5 minutes
<chromebuntu> dm: dunno
<Nogimics> How do you cancel a wget when its downloading? or move on to another command in PuTTy and let it continue please?
<ideafix> are wowe servers down ?
<tonio> hi
<ohgood> Nogimics: checkout 'screen'... it's wonderfull
<Rubin> Nogimics: ctrl-c will cancel just about anything
<SR_Bronze> Nogimics: control C is how I stop a wget
<dentist> ok not my day, installed it.. everything was work fine.. rebooted, now it hags on "starting hotplug subsystem"
<Nogimics> thanks guys
<dm> chromebuntu im kinda new to WoW how long do these patches usually take?
<tonio> i'm seeking a livecd for powerpc, featuring kernel 2.4 and strace
<chromebuntu> dm: usually 4-6 hours
<thegladiator> my friend has a 64 bit amd processir
<ConfidentiaL> dentist: try disabling ur onboard sound if u got 1...
<dm> chromebuntu how long has it been ?
<LinuxJones> tonio: why would you want a 2.4 kernel ?
<thegladiator> "is there Pinnacle PCTV Pro drivers for Ubuntu"
<chromebuntu> dm: couple of hours now I guess
<thegladiator> this is what he is askin
<tonio> LinuxJones: because i need to strace a process under linux ppc, without ntpl
<dm> ohgood oh great now wireless on livecd stopped working
<dentist> ok it seems pressing ctrl-c a whole bunch of times before it loads hotplug works
<chromebuntu> dm: haha man its not your day now eh
<rad4Christ-werk> SR_Bronze, Thanks for the help so far. I'm following a Wiki right now, and it is helping tremendously.
<turtlesoup> i am getting error:   PXE-E32: TFTP OPEN TIMEOUT
<ConfidentiaL> My laptorp screen isnt working on linux! Only the external one!
<thegladiator> "is there Pinnacle PCTV Pro drivers for Ubuntu" someone know the answer for this ?
<rad4Christ-werk> One other Question, is there a quick backup utility you recommend to sync data with an external hard drive?
<dm> chromebuntu aye its not, called off from work cause i have the stomach flu to boot
<jimcooncat> are there keyboard shortcuts in xfce that change the screen resolution?
<TueM> LinuxJones : thank u very much
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: rsync
<chromebuntu> dm: oh dude, thats not good - you should rest up
<dm> chromebuntu i never sleep when im sick, just cant fall asleep
<LinuxJones> TueM: have fun :)
<thegladiator> _jason, Seveas are u here ?
<rad4Christ-werk> ohgood, is that a command line, or GUI app?
<tonio> LinuxJones: i only found an old knoppix live cd with 2.4, but it lacks strace
<thegladiator> "is there Pinnacle PCTV Pro drivers for Ubuntu" - for 64 bit computer specifically
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: cli
<rad4Christ-werk> ?
<turtlesoup> can someone help me with this:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot?highlight=%28installation%29
<SR_Bronze> cli equals command line option
<TueM> good work
<SR_Bronze> loops excuse me, command line interface
<Yagisan> thegladiator: try the bt878 driver
<rad4Christ-werk> OK, in that case I need to find a way to write a batch file for it then.
<Yagisan> thegladiator: works for my pinacle pctv card
<ubuntu_> and networking is back up yay
<phor2zero> I'm looking for a good linux dist to install on a 566Mhz celeron...  the ubuntu live-cd is TOO-SLOW.  Will it work if I install it?
<thegladiator> Yagisan, 64 bit ?
<ideafix> any one wanna join #psytrance ops to the 1st 5 joins :)
<Yagisan> thegladiator: yep :)
<LinuxJones> tonio: I wonder if you can install strace in ram while in that live environment ?
<rad4Christ-werk> As I'm not always the one to do the backup, and the others are completely illiterate (instead of just Linux illiterate like me :P)
<ohgood> phor2zero: livecd's are inherently slow. installed is always faster
<dentist> mm anyone know how to deny/enable a user to login to X?
<SR_Bronze> rad4Christ-werk: you mean a script.  :-) we don't have batch files on UNIX.  It's a vocabulary difference.
<thegladiator> wow , thanks I shall tell him
<ConfidentiaL> Any1?? My laptop screen is totally black after linux have booted up, I can only use linux if I have an external screen connected. Any1 know what's wrong?
<Yagisan> thegladiator: sudo modprobe bt878 should load it
<rad4Christ-werk> :P Then point me to how to write a script.
<oneseventeen> Is there a way to make it so when I maximize windows in gnome, they leave a 20 pixel gap at the bottom of the screen?
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: what kind of laptop is it ?
<rad4Christ-werk> I see all the options for rsync, I just need an icon on the desktop to run said script.
<dm> Laptop LCD is dead?
<thegladiator> yep i am telling him straightwaya atm..
<ConfidentiaL> Asus A6Va
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: you could setup a cron job to backup nightly, with rsync
<ConfidentiaL> Yeh, totally dead after the boot...
<phor2zero> ohgood:  would you expect ubuntu to run okay on an old 566Celeron w/178MB Ram?.. or is there another dist that would work better?
<ompaul> phor2zero, there is a thing called xubuntu
<ubuntu__> confidential i would boot up livecd or another OS to see if it still works.
<ohgood> phor2zero: it would be fine. i would likely use fluxbox for a windowmanager though
<rad4Christ-werk> ohgood, no good. I need to lock the External in a fire safe daily.
<Yagisan> thegladiator: on my system it shows up as "0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)" when you run lspci, so if his looks similar it should work fine
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: what does that have to do with backing up ?
<ideafix> ohgood if you stup a cron job the invoked command/program will run has root ?
<rad4Christ-werk> I'll have a backup utility run nightly based from an XP machine.
<ompaul> phor2zero, built with the slower older machine in mind
<thegladiator> Yagisan, ah yep
<ohgood> ideafix: it runs as whoever it's supposed to run ... this is setup befor hand
<ideafix> ohgood if you setup a cron job the invoked command/program will run has root ?
<rad4Christ-werk> I back up to an external HD, then disconnect the drive and store it in a safe.
<phor2zero> ompaul: thanx,  i'll look it up.
<ideafix> how iove never did any cron jobs
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: so, just do it yourself. rsync will be fine for that
<ConfidentiaL> ubuntu_ : Windows XP is running fine with the screen...
<ideafix> is there any gui to use cron ?
<rad4Christ-werk> Yeah, but I need it in a script, should I not be here, and someone else has to run it.
<ohgood> ideafix: man cron, or take a look at the files in /etc/       it's nice
<Kyral> ideafix: Gnome-Schedule is decent
<rad4Christ-werk> NM, I'll look into it when I get there, I'm sure it's possible.
<Nogimics> Does anyone know where I can get the openssl binary and openssl development libraries pls?
<ubuntu_> confidential hmm you have DPMS set in your xorg.conf? and are you running dapper?
<ohgood> rad4Christ-werk: at least read teh manpage. sheesh.
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: that machine has an ati graphics card ?
<miketech> Hi
<Kyral> but I just usually make a script and put it in cron.d/cron.daily/cron.weekly/cron.hourly/cron.monthly
<gambler> can ubuntu use login/password as default login/password to window shares?
<ideafix> can i run linux with out GNU ?
<ohgood> lol
<miketech> I wanna install dapper drake for testing parallel to a windows/Mandriva system. Is dapper working good enough at the moment to install it on this machine?
<TueM> what is gedit
<turtlesoup> screw it. linux gets placed in the circular file for now.
<miketech> Or is the installation process buggy at the moment?
<ConfidentiaL> LinuxJones: yes
<ohgood> ideafix: you're the same person that gets kicked from #suse everytime you join, right ?
<dreamil|lab> hi all
<ideafix> no its my dumb brother
<ohgood> surrrrre
<gambler> ohgood: no provocation plesea
<LinuxJones> miketech: I am running dapper and it seems fine for me.
<ConfidentiaL> Mobility RAdeon x700
<dm> miketech try next week
<dentist> mmm anyone know how to enable xfce4 to login as root?
<miketech> dm, what is next week?
<dm> confidential are you running dapper?
<ohgood> gambler: that was a question. there is a difference.
<miketech> a new flight?
<ConfidentiaL> dm : dapper???
<robotgeek> dentist: hmm, please don't do that
<dm> miketech they broke alot of shit yesterday
<miketech> oh ok
<dentist> yes i know
<gambler> reboot press esc choose recovery console and you are root
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: you might want to install the binary drivers for your ati card.
<dentist> its taboo
<miketech> and the flight isn't working too?
<dentist> but i'd like to do it anyhow
<gambler> it sounded provocative yto me
<ideafix> fglight has been opstponed
<bur[n] er> what broke in dapper?
<ConfidentiaL> LinuxJones : Im a bit noob, so, how do I do that?
<dreamil|lab> i have installed 5.10 ubuntu installed on my amd64bit machine
<bur[n] er> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: does your screen work if the second monitor is not plugged in ?
<dreamil|lab> first thing is mozilla firefox is not starting
<ConfidentiaL> LinuxJones : nope
<dm> dreamil|lab reboot computer to get FF working
<dreamil|lab> rebooted 4 times
<ompaul> bur[n] er,  it (dapper) is in a state of flux until the 20th of april
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: are you on the linux machine right now, or another one ?
<dreamil|lab> now when i try to install firefox from sources,
<bur[n] er> ompaul: it's actually working pretty well here
<dreamil|lab> make fails with this error
<ConfidentiaL> On it now...
<bur[n] er> except for the clock applet
<Kyral> dreamil|lab: no paste here
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: you only have 1 machine right ?
<dm> how do i start the netstatus applet?
<Kyral> dreamil|lab: put it in the pastebin
<bur[n] er> dapper development == more stable than breezy development
<dentist> so anyone, xfce4? i can see how to do it with gnome and kde, just not fxce4
<ompaul> bur[n] er, well report that which does not work as it will never be changed after the release
<MarcN> bur[n] er: I'm running dapper and it has been pretty stable for me, especially lately.  excepting mono stuff.
<ConfidentiaL> LinuxJones : I have a server machine with windows XP also...
<bur[n] er> dentist: do what?
<bur[n] er> ompaul: i know :)
<dentist> login as root on xfce4
<bur[n] er> dentist: how is it different than kde/gnome?
<dreamil|lab> http://rafb.net/paste/results/A9mrdO58.html
<MarcN> bur[n] er: what do you see breaking?
<dreamil|lab> Kyral, i know :)
<Kyral> okay
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: ok well can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin.ca ?
<dentist> well kde has its own config file
<bur[n] er> MarcN: so far, only the clock applet crashes... and xgl isn't very stable, but that's expected
<dentist> kdmrc
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: I am off for a quick cig brb
* ohgood hides from all things xgl...
<bur[n] er> dentist: kdmrc is just for teh kdm login thing
<bur[n] er> dentist: not really relevant to logging in as root for xfce
<dentist> i want to login using root to xfce
<dentist> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bur[n] er> dentist: so just do it... from gdm or kdm, pick teh Xfce Session
<bur[n] er> dentist: or open a term and use sudo
* bur[n] er avoids using root in favor of sudo
<ljl> dentist: it will depend on whether you use gdm, kdm, xdm or something else. you must enable root login from the config file
<dentist> thats not really an answer to my question.. i'm asking how to enable the root login, wheres the config
<ompaul> bur[n] er, sorry, the only reason that I make those noises is to keep those who should not run it not running it, this is as we both know a case of the latest and greatest being stable we wait for 20th April for that :)
<bur[n] er> dentist: depends if you use gdm or kdm or xdm
<bur[n] er> ompaul: very true :)
<dentist> im using gdm
<bur[n] er> dentist: when logged in as a user... run "sudo gdmsetup"
<phor2zero> Does xubuntu include java?  spouse needs pogo.com games, lol ;)
<ohgood> ompaul: what happens on the 20th ?
<bur[n] er> phor2zero: it doesn't, but easily installed
<Yagisan> dentist: you do know it is a bad idea to log in as root, esp to a X session ?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<dm> ohgood nope its perminently borked and the yhavnet fixed it yet lol , i have to use windows now :( MF !!
<dentist> yes i know its a very bad idea.. its taboo etc etc etc
* bur[n] er thinks dapper is the "pre-release" but the name is final
<ohgood> dm: what exactly did you install to accomplish the moofing ?
<LjL> dentist: judging from google, it seems there might be an "allowrootlogin" or something option in /etc/gdm/somewhere
<ompaul> bur[n] er, 6.04 is the final name 2006 and month 4
<LjL> dentist: i would just grep for "allow" (use the "-i" option, since it's probably "Allow") into /etc/gdm/*
<dm> ohgood sudo apt.get dist-upgrade .. thats what killed all networking known to man in dapper
<kestas> is there any software for managing your time?
<LjL> dentist: i don't have gdm myself
<dentist> yah i've found the gdm setup
<kestas> so you can allocate a certain amount of time to a certain project and it'll let you know which projects you need to spend more time on?
<dreamil|lab> well, any comments on http://rafb.net/paste/results/A9mrdO58.html
<ohgood> ompaul: is there a xgl release planned on the 20th or something ?
<LjL> kestas: there's plenty, though i couldn't name one right now... but i think that feature is there by default in kubuntu. i suppose there might be a program for that in ubuntu by default as well
<cradek> does anyone know whether the kernel version for dapper is decided and fixed yet?
<Nogimics> Has anyone installed unrealircd on ubuntu here?
<hatake_kakashi> http://kidsquid.com/programs/ubuntu/firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.tar.gz <--- site no longer host such a file from that ubuntuwiki for firefox1.5
<LjL> kestas: perhaps "gtodo"?
<ompaul> dentist, you can use sudo update-alternatives --all  and that will allow you change some basic configs
<dm> cradek its not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone tell me of a good app that can keep track of inventory?
<cradek> dm: thanks
<ompaul> ohgood, the 20th of April is the day that Ubuntus next release comes out
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> ompaul: 4/20 :)
<Nogimics> Has anyone installed unrealircd on ubuntu here?
<HwyXingFrog> hello, any good basic image editors (like Paint for windows)?
<thegladiator> folkz i am doomed it seems , it all started when I installed theme for Firefox 1.5 , i cant start FF now , it opens that "talkback" thingy ...what can I do now ?
<bur[n] er> HwyXingFrog: tuxpaint ?
<ompaul>  burner where I live we do 20-04-06
<phor2zero> 4:20 :)
<ohgood> ompaul: ohhh, i see. i'll assume there will be a still developmental xgl then, or is the crystal ball still hazy on xgl developemnts ?
<HwyXingFrog> thanks burner
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the gimp is quite nice for pics
<LjL> HwyXingFrog: gpaint?
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: like a cd collection ?
<kestas> LjL, hmm kind of, but I was thinking something for ongoing projects rather than specific tasks
<HwyXingFrog> i will try gpaint too
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: or like inventory for a business ?
<bur[n] er> HwyXingFrog: gimp is great, but a little more like photoshop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no like how many of part # 177-85-095 i have
<ompaul> ohgood, I don't know that, if it is not hard to implement, I don't know if it will be part of the base
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and what the part is even
<LjL> kestas: then you need "apt-cache search project manage gnome", a few things show up
<ompaul> ohgood, forget the if
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so it would be lots and lots of inventory ?
<ohgood> ompaul: done :)
<LjL> kestas: well, actually, i think you should just try "planner"
<bur[n] er> ompaul: i like our date format better :)   legalize it ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i am just a clock shop
<HwyXingFrog> i tried gimp, but i want something more basidc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't have that much in stock maybe a 100 or so items at a time
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oh you can use openoffice base for something like that
<LjL> HwyXingFrog: there was a very simple paining program for KDE as well, either kpaint or kolourpaint i think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't want to i want to have a program that does that
* bur[n] er would develop a php/mysql solution for inventory to have cross-platform web-based access :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not open office lol
<LjL> bur[n] er: that's egroupware i guess ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LinuxJones,  so do you know of a program that can do that?
<HwyXingFrog> i was looking for kpaint, i guess it is called kolourpaint
<HwyXingFrog> .....downloading now
<HwyXingFrog> thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just keep track of inventory and what i have for stock?
<bur[n] er> ChurcH_of_FoamY: why not OO.o base?
<bur[n] er> ChurcH_of_FoamY: or even a simple OO.o calc spreadsheet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because i don't feel like learning a whole bunch of new things just to do something small
<bur[n] er> spreadsheets are simple :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want a program that i can say ok i have x amount of item number
<TueM> how can use to see divx
<TueM> thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't want to bother with spreadsheets
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<pdc303> Anyone else having problems running gksu gdmsetup?  It dies on me instantly
<TueM> totem
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes open office has a database program called Base for small scale inventory stuff but you will have to enter all of the info by hand. It can be tied into other databases if you have the info already in a datatabase, providing Openoffice can open the database type.
<fakeollie> hey, have any of you guys ever seen a launcher behaving differently when it's on desktop than when it's on a panel?
<robotgeek> pdc303: you need gksudo gdmsetup
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: dude, write a ruby-on-rails app with a postgresql backend
<TueM> I have problem with totem to see divx files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o say wha?
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i really can't think of anything simpler than a spreadsheet for something like that... even if you found a specialized program (but i can only find egroupware, which is quite complex), it'd probably have more features -- and a harder learning curve -- than a plain spreadsheet
<pdc303> robotgeek: The system menu uses gksu gdmsetup
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's not a spreadsheet it's like dbase or whatever like foxpro.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i will check it out O_o
<TueM> somebody help me
<TueM> please
<robotgeek> pdc303: hm, okay. i did not know that
<LjL> !tell tuem about divx
<pdc303> robotgeek:  I see glibc errors in the terminal :\
<IdleOne> !somebody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<TueM> totem don't read my divx
<bur[n] er> !tell TueM about w32codecs
<bur[n] er> TueM: check yer msgs
<LjL> TueM: have you actually tried following ubotu's instructions?
<TueM> what
<bur[n] er> TueM: ubotu msged you with instructions
<TueM> just a minute please
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<LjL> TueM: you have another window open, where Ubotu (the channel's bot) has told you about a good link with instructions for installing video codecs
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you have flash installed here are some flash demos of base (the ones at the botton) >> http://k12edcom.org/?q=node/11
<TueM> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<TueM> this is the message
<LjL> TueM: yes. have you tried following the instructions?
<munzir> hi, I did install ubuntu 6.04 beta and mysql -u root don't work whereas sudo mysql -u root works, Is this a bug or is all ubuntu have this problem?
<app> I am trying to run Ettercap on Breezy live cd. My "victim" host clearly is spoofed, but Ettercap reports no traffic in GUI mode. Any ideas?
* Ramunas is away: Doing my homework
<TueM> In synaptic I have installed all about TOTEM
<TueM> but is the same thing
<LjL> TueM: looking at the instructions, it doesn't seem to me that installing "all about totem" is quite enough. again, care to try the instructions first?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LinuxJones,  hey i can't get oo.o2 to work right keeps hanging on me for some reason any other ideas?
<fevel> im having trouble making my geforces tvout to work the tutorial from the official website didnt work, can someone teach me a faster way?
<TueM> thank u
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what are you running breezy ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<b0o> I'm sure this is a repositoy thing but I seem to be missing something, I'm trying to install sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl (for XML::Parser) but i'm getting a request for the cdrom
<renlore> what are dapper repositories?
<munzir> hi, I did install ubuntu 6.04 beta and mysql -u root don't work whereas sudo mysql -u root works, Is this a bug or is all ubuntu have this problem?
<LjL> b0o: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and comment out the line that mentions the cd rom (first line usually)
<bur[n] er> b0o: change your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the cdrom line
<_jason> b0o: comment the cd-rom repo (should be first line) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<munzir> b0o: why don't you use your cd?
<b0o> ha
<b0o> bingo
<b0o> thanks :)
<TueM> where I can find the codec for totem ? thank u
<b0o> I'm remote right now, can't get to the machine
<kestas> LjL, looks like I'll be writing my own :(
<renlore> win32 codecs are restricted due to proprietory rights right?
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: other than that I might suggest mysql, there are probably some nice gui tools for creating and managing the inventory much like Base does.
<LjL> TueM: look, the instructions say "If your country's laws allow you to play media using the w32codecs, use your web browser to download the file w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb from [WWW]  here to your Desktop, and, in a terminal, type:"  ---  so, have you tried that place?
<LjL> renlore: they're restricted 'cause they're binary-only things
<LjL> renlore: they're not free software
<TueM> no
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: best to look on the mysql website and see what gui interfaces they have to suite your needs.
<LjL> TueM: then, let me repeat it once again -- what about trying the official instructions, as first thing? *then*, if they don't work for some reason, ask
<kdean06> It's been long since I've been in here... Setting up a new server and I'm getting "eth1: Command 0x3002 did not complete! Status 0xf000" and my connection dies. ANy causes and solutions?
<SonicYooth> Newb Question: Can anyone tell me how to get KNotes to start when ubuntu boots?
<SonicYooth> automatically I mean?
<LjL> TueM: really, i can't think of anything more extensive than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (the link Ubotu gave you) for installing video/audio codecs and this sort of things
<IdleOne> LjL:  that legal notice concerning the w32codecs can be intimmidating to some ppl...but i guess it is necessary
<LjL> SonicYooth: are you using KDE? you can tell it to save your session when you shutdown/logout
<jocodel1> hola
<ConfidentiaL> How can I install binary driver for my Mobility Radeon x700?
<TueM> thank u very much
<SonicYooth> LjL: Actually I'm using Gnome
<LjL> IdleOne: well, unlicenced codecs can definitely be illegal for people to use, depending on the country they're in
<LinuxJones> SonicYooth: System >> Preferences >> Sessions (click on Startup Programs Tab)
<SonicYooth> but i think maybe theres a similar thing in gnome
<LjL> SonicYooth: well, i suppose gnome has some similar feature
<jocodel1> hola
<SonicYooth> there it is - found it - thanks guys
<jocodel1> hola
<SonicYooth> I love ubuntu. I'm never going back. :)
<TueM> thank u for your support
<renlore> i love ubuntu too :)
<LinuxJones> SonicYooth: heh
<IdleOne> LjL: how many goverments are using unlicensed technologies as we speak and at the same time tell theyre citizens they cant :/
<renlore> true heh
<IdleOne> off-topic I know
<LjL> i've fallen in complete love with (k)ubuntu just recently, with the KDE 3.5.1 packages... 'cause the X startup screen is now *black*, instead of the horrible gray pattern it used to show! this is really the best thing in linux since sliced kernels
<kdean06> Setting up a new server and I'm getting "eth1: Command 0x3002 did not complete! Status 0xf000" and my connection dies. ANy causes and solutions? Would replacing my NIC solve this?
<fakeollie> I made a desktop launcher for gnome-obex-send. when I drag files there, they get sent to my bluetooth phone. it works every time. now, I put the same exact launcher in a panel, it doesn't work. I drag the files, gnome-obex-send runs, but can't connect. any ideas? -- I was looking in the forums and someone else had the same problem with a media player, when run from a desktop launcher... has sound. from a panel... no sound. weird or wha
<ideafix> IdleOne: you better watch out im licenced to hack ! :)
<meisam> hi, guys... i need to unistall eclipse from my ubuntu
<LjL> IdleOne: well, i don't necessarly condemn those who use a stupid codec illegally. but, it's still illegal for them to use it, and they better know
<meisam> how can i do that?
<IdleOne> LjL:  indeed
<IdleOne> meisam:  sudo apt-get install sclipse
<LinuxJones> kdean06: what kind of network card is it ?
<IdleOne> eclipse
<kdean06> LinuxJones, I believe it's a 10/100 3Com something or other.
<meisam> IdleOne unistall..!!!
<IdleOne> meisam:  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<fevel> I find eclipse from the official repositories quite buggy
<hatake_kakashi> kdean06: lspci| grep 3Com
<LinuxJones> kdean06: you can do lspci to see what model of hardware you have.
<IdleOne> meisam:  I misread sorry :/
<meisam> IdleOne never mind
<meisam> IdleOne packagename = eclipse ?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> I guess it does
<meisam> IdleOne thanks
<IdleOne> np
<Tomcat_> Xgl & compiz is quite awesome. :D
<ConfidentiaL> If Im gonna install driver for my ATI card, how do I know what X-Windows Version I have?
<yggdrasil__> ok can somone help me im trying to do something where i need gcc 3.4 and im trying to make menuconfig but i keep getting a ton of errors when i do it
<IdleOne> yggdrasil:  eggdrop?
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: you can just install the binary driver for ati cards for your kernel in the restricted repo.
<kdean06> LinuxJones, Odd. I do the lspci and don't get anything for 3com. I get one ethernet controller, ALi corp, but that's the onboard one that I'm not using...
<weareallone> any 1 have the patience for a novice?
<yggdrasil__> idle one its vdr
<LinuxJones> kdean06: are you dual booting with windows ?
<ConfidentiaL> LinuxJones : Im all new to this, how do I do that?
<thegladiator> folkz i am doomed it seems , it all started when I installed theme for Firefox 1.5 , i cant start FF now , it opens that "talkback" thingy ...what can I do now ?
<kdean06> LinuxJones, Absolutely not. The machine I'm having issues with is a server. :-P
<IdleOne> yggdrasil:  type sudo apt-get install gcc
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: 1 sec will get you a link
<yggdrasil__> idleone i dont think thats it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | #ubuntu+1 for Dapper | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<yggdrasil__> ive got gcc 3.4 in
<weareallone> i just want to access the ntfs part of my hard drive
<yggdrasil__> stalled
<bur[n] er> anyone know much about getting aiglx to work?
<JoZ> g
<LinuxJones> kdean06: unless you can find out in computers documentation open the case and look at the card and get the model/make and write it down.
<yggdrasil__> wearallone sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfsdrive
<dimasta> can anyone hear me?
<yggdrasil__> yes dimasta
<IdleOne> we hear you
<dimasta> okay, ;)
<IdleOne> read you
<yggdrasil__> whats the pastebin site
<yggdrasil__> i hear you cluckin big chicken
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<munzir> WHERE should I report bugs to ubuntu 6.04? is there an irc channel for discussions?
<thegladiator> where to get the bt878 driver for pinnacle tv on 64 bit ?
<IdleOne> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<l0> holy crap, theres more people in here than in #debian
<IdleOne> !bugtracker
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<thegladiator> does anyone know abotu bt 8778 driver ?
<IdleOne> I know there is a place just cant emember it right now munzir
<bur[n] er> munzir: launchpad.net
<thegladiator> like where can I install it ?
<yggdrasil__> im trying to deal kind of with it now thegladiator i have a twinhan visionplus
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: modprobe
<LinuxJones> ConfidentiaL: I have to split for an hour or so search the wiki or maybe someone can get you a link using uboto here in the channel. BYE
<ConfidentiaL> LinuxJones : Did you find the link?
<ConfidentiaL> oh, lol:P
<Seveas> IdleOne, launchpad.net/malone
<Seveas> !bug
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: also apt-get install modconf
<thegladiator> hey yggdrasil where to download it from but ?
<Seveas> !bugs
<dimasta> there ist something wrong in ubuntu I think. When I'm deleting firefox ubuntu wants to delete gnome-app-install too
<thegladiator> jetscreamer, whats modprobe?
<IdleOne> Seveas:  thank you
<yggdrasil__> um
<jetscreamer> it's in the kernel
<thegladiator> like just need the packg name
<_jason> dimasta: gnome-app-install depends on firefox
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: it loads modules
<bur[n] er> Seveas: have you ever made an azureus package?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thegladiator> jetscreamer, if I do apt-get install modconf
<Seveas> burner, nope
<thegladiator> do I get the tv program also?
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: modconf is a front end for loading kernel modules
<thegladiator> i see...and what about the tv player program ?
<weareallone> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bur[n] er> Seveas: cool, thanks, i heard a dirty rumor ;)
<Seveas> bur[n] er, hehe
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: your module may already be loaded though... and use mythtv i hear is one way
<yggdrasil__> heres my pastebing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050 | im trying to make menuconfig using gcc 3.4 for a vdr install script trying to create my kenrnel config can somone gime a hand.
<jetscreamer> !info myth-tv
<ConfidentiaL> How do I know what X-Windows version I have???
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:nalioth] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussion | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thegladiator> yep
<SamStone> does anybody know a good rss reader program for gnome, like akregator in kde?
<jetscreamer> !find mythtv
<Kyral> liferea?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mythtv' (7 shown): mythtv ;; mythtv-backend ;; mythtv-common ;; mythtv-database ;; mythtv-debug ;; mythtv-doc ;; mythtv-frontend.
<thegladiator> thanks
<bur[n] er> SamStone: liferea!!!!  kicks akregators ass
<cyberglyph> !permissoins
<ubotu> cyberglyph: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyberglyph> !permission
<SamStone> OK Thank you. I give it a try
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cyberglyph
<_jason> ubotu: tell cyberglyph about permissions
<nbjayme> hello anybody here tried sox or rec to capture sound?
<cyberglyph> !contents
<bur[n] er> SamStone: it has an "unread" virtual folder that is amazing... i haven't found any other apps (windows included) that do this
<LoPMX> hello, has anyone managed to run aixgl on ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> ConfidentiaL: maybe dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<bur[n] er> LoPMX: i was looking for the same thin
<LoPMX> and does Xgl run with GMA 900?
<cyberglyph> permissions isnt working.
<jetscreamer> man mount search fmask & dmask for vfat or ntfs perms
<yggdrasil__> heres my pastebing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050 | im trying to make menuconfig using gcc 3.4 for a vdr install script trying to create my kenrnel config can somone gime a hand.
<cyberglyph> im trying to access ntfs drives to copy files over.
* bur[n] er shrugs @ GMA900... nvidia?
<_jason> ubotu: tell cyberglyph about ntfs
<LjL> bur[n] er: i haven't found anything better than opera yet for mail, with the bayesian-virtual-folders... never used them for newsgroups though, but i suppose they could be useful there as well
<yggdrasil__> cyberglyph mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs drive
<_jason> cyberglyph: there is a table that explains permissions on that last link ubotu sent you
<Seveas> Hi folks, little spamming: For all dapper lovers: /join #ubuntu+1 and make some room in here for support for the current stable versions
<cyberglyph> i know the table, just dont konw how to get to it.. thx for help. <reserching>
<yggdrasil__> hmmm dappers coming out soon ehh...
<Seveas> yggdrasil__, april 20
<yggdrasil__> cool
<thegladiator> !modconf
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thegladiator
<ompaul> more spam !dapper
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<LjL> Seveas: lately it appears like there are more people using dapper than people using breezy... at least that's the impression one gets =)
<jetscreamer> /dev/hde4       /mnt/hde4     ntfs    noauto,users,exec,ro,umask=000,fmask=0333,dmask-0222,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<thegladiator> yggdrasil,  jetscreamer Modconf is for TV only ? the modules ?
<tombs> hi all
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: modconf is to LOAD MODULES
<cyberglyph> i cant mount drives, i need root access.  hence permissions.
<yggdrasil__> thegladiator im having to basicly recompile my kernel
<jetscreamer> !info modconf
<ubotu> modconf: (Device Driver Configuration), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 0.2.49 (breezy), Packaged size: 1030 kB, Installed size: 3720 kB
<Seveas> LjL, the xgl effect
<wastrel> that's because the ones with dapper all have broken systems, while breezy is working pretty well for most
<LjL> cyberglyph: and what's the problem with that?
<thegladiator> yggdrasil, it doesnt work other wise?
<_keroppi_> Can anyone get xgl working on breezy?
<thegladiator> jetscreamer, modules for ?
<cyberglyph> i dont have any scripts and i havnt been on a nix system for very long time.
<LjL> Seveas: oh, is it that? is that thing "stable" enough for people to actually use it=
<yggdrasil__> | im trying to make menuconfig using gcc 3.4 for a vdr install script trying to create my kenrnel config can somone gime a hand. | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: there are bt-modules that 'may' need loading... in the kernel
<cyberglyph> should i just try to use .htaccess?
<LjL> wastrel: heh
<Seveas> LjL, stable for some playing
<yggdrasil__> well mine locks up on the hotplug part of boot with the card in
<Seveas> I wouldn;t use it in a production env
<yggdrasil__> so im not sure man
<yggdrasil__> that card should have plenty of documentation
<thegladiator> jetscreamer, and that requiers some work ? loading to the kernel etc ?
<yggdrasil__> you have to compile the kernel
<thegladiator> i see
<jetscreamer> thegladiator: not much, if you use modconf
<thegladiator> so its pretty diffiult for a newbie
<thegladiator> I see
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> it's easy to load a module
<LjL> Seveas: well, i confess i would rather try it too, even though i've always been a big supporter of extremely sober UIs... but you know =) anyway, it's not a matter of breezy or dapper for me, as i simply don't have a graphics accelerator ;)
<yggdrasil__> thegladiator you should join #mythtv ? they might be able to help you more ?
<blueyed> Hi. Since some days when grub appears there are just "weird colored blocks" on the screen instead of the menu. After pressing enter for the default entry the scrolling through text appears broken. It gets fixed when usplash comes up.
<app> Any ideas why Breezy live cd arpwatch (-d) does only  sees broadcast arp replies? Like it would not run in promisc mode, but my syslog says my interface goes into promisc mode...
<Seveas> LjL, hehehe
<renlore> any one know of any satellite map software?
<thegladiator> yep thank you
<ideafix> theplagiator ?
<blueyed> Could this be related to my TFT? Though I'm sure it worked at the beginning. (using Dapper btw)
<thegladiator> yggdrasil, but wud they know about the drivers ? mayb yes ?
<yggdrasil__> yea i would go ask
<LjL> renlore: google *sort of* works under Wine
<weareallone> stcyberglyph: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions#head-7a9975eee34c934ebe56e374ce2dc22e92c9b56a
<thegladiator> yep
<yggdrasil__> its more specific than here ...
<wastrel> blueyed:
<LjL> render: otherwise, there is a linux version of NASA worldwind, though it's quite different from the standard Windows version, and i haven't tried it
<jetscreamer> wtf is kconfig
<wastrel> er,  blueyed have you tried reintsalling grub?
<LjL> renlore: that was for you
<SamStone> wow Liferea really rules
<wastrel> *reinstalling.   can't type today.
<ideafix> what liferea?
<chromebuntu> dammit WoW is still down
<renlore> nod :)
<jetscreamer> that's 'probably' your problem
<wastrel> isn't WoW down every tuesday
<chromebuntu> dm: you sort your machine out?
<blueyed> wastrel: I've just seen that there's an update for it anyway. I'll try it.
<yggdrasil__> | im trying to make menuconfig using gcc 3.4 for a vdr install script trying to create my kenrnel config can somone gime a hand. | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050
<ideafix> im goint to play WOW
<jetscreamer> i just did
<mesaboogie1> SamStone: sexy aye?
<SamStone> mesaboogie1: yes
<chromebuntu> wastrel: yup, its down evry tuesday but im impatient :)
<LjL> renlore: what about just using google maps? not as fancy as those 3D programs, but i guess it's currently the only choice that actually has a chance of working decently
<kdean06> LinuxJones, Alright, rebooted and did the lspci. "3Com Corp. 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone]  (rev 30)'
<mesaboogie1> SamStone:  have you tried any others?
<SamStone> mesaboogie1: I just tried akregator,cause I always used KDE till yesterday.
<cheryl> hi does ne one know how to get tcl-dev & tk-dev packages? so i can install amsn??
<LjL> argh, a gnome convertee
<yggdrasil__> now i me getting this ... ring a bell? make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
<DigitalDuality> cheryl.. have you tried using syaptic?
<cheryl> syaptic??
<LjL> cheryl: "sudo aptitude instal tk8.4-dev"
<DigitalDuality> synaptic
<DigitalDuality> sorry
<kdean06> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<yggdrasil__> ake: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop. can somone help ?
<LjL> cheryl: anyway, why do you need to compile amsn from source?
<cheryl> DigitalDuality: What is Synaptic?...
<kdean06> cheryl, It's the GUI package management utility. It helps you find programs and installs the needed files for you, all in a pretty little menu thingy. (Love how technical that got at the end)
<LjL> !tell cheryl about synaptic
<DigitalDuality> Synaptic is the application that allows you to access the repositories for applications to install on Ubuntu
<cheryl> LjL: I dunno t wouldnt let me install....it said for me to get those to installed prior to runnin it
<LjL> cheryl: and you should *never* install any programs without using synaptic or aptitude or something that uses the APT system... unless you're *absolutely* sure there's no other way
<IdleOne> kdean06:  you have a trigger for that response?
<LjL> cheryl: did you download the Ubuntu version, that is a file with ".deb" extension?
<yggdrasil__> | im trying to make menuconfig using gcc 3.4 for a vdr install script trying to create my kenrnel config can somone gime a hand. | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050
<kdean06> cheryl, use Synaptic to install amsn, or from command line apt-get install amsn
<app> Why can't I nmap localhost on Breezy?
<kdean06> IdleOne, Huh?
<wastrel> app:  do you have nmap installed?
<IdleOne> kdean06:  nm'
<app> yes
<thegladiator> folkz i have a problem  , it all started when I installed theme for Firefox 1.5 , i cant start FF now , it opens that "talkback" thingy ...what can I do now ?
<cheryl> LjL: yes I got the one with the ".deb"
<thegladiator> can anyone please hlpe me on that ?
<thegladiator> I cant start firefox now: :(
<wastrel> app:  what happens when you try ?
<app> nmap gives a verbose error and unhelpful suggestions
<LjL> cheryl: well, then i guess it just depends on the tcl/tk dev packages... anyway, "sudo aptitude install tk8.4-dev" should do the trick
<thegladiator> i dont know how to remove those theme for FF
<LjL> cheryl: do learn about the packaging system, though
<ohgood> thegladiator: mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ~/.mozilla/firefox_OLD and try again
<app> nmap Says try moprobe af_packet on Linux, try this and that on *BSD etc...
<wastrel> app:  ifconfig lo bring up a working loopback?
<app> Can anyone nmap localhost on Breezy live cd?
<LjL> yggdrasil__: i think you need libncurses5-dev
<yggdrasil__> thatnks ill try it
<cheryl> kdean06: I tried the command line and it didn't work...its says "couldn't find package amsn"
<app> My loopback is up, wastrel
<wastrel> app:  /etc/hosts have localhost defined?
<mesaboogie1> SamStone:  you're right it's niceLookin' ,have fun!
<app> I can also not nmap my numeric IP, only other IPs
<SamStone> thx
<LjL> yggdrasil__: one tip -- install the "auto-apt" package. as you can see, your compile is complaining about a missing "curses.h" -- now, "auto-apt search curses.h" will let you know what package that's contained in
<yggdrasil__> ljl that worked
<wastrel> app:  i dunno :] 
<SamStone> So is there a clipboard program like klipper for gnome? (thats the only feature, that I'm missing now in Gnome)
<yggdrasil__> thanks
<LjL> yggdrasil__: (though you should first run "auto-apt update" to generate the database)
<thegladiator> ohgood, good thats better , anyway I can remove the themes folder alone maybe ?
<LjL> cheryl: that's because amsn is in universe, and you don't have it enable. see the bot's link
<app> wastrel, it look like I can't even ping myself. Hmmm....
<LjL> cheryl: but anyway, you're quite safe installing amsn 0.9.5 from the site, as long as you have "tk8.4-dev" installed as i told you
<wastrel> app:  maybe the livecd is running a firewall?  i never used the livecd - know nothing about it
<ohgood> thegladiator: look in your ~/.mozilla/firefox/   for stuff, you can rename things, then start firefox and try again. btw, once you find the offending theme, you can get all your old settings back, by renameing it again. :)
<thegladiator> yep thank you :.
<ohgood> np :)
<marc> In the how to install samba section of the howto on the website for the unofficial Ubuntu howto it states to "insert system_username = "network username"" into /etc/samba/smbusers do I actually insert "network username" or an actual user name?
<LjL> wastrel: ubuntu has no open ports by default -- isn't that perhaps simply the reason why nmap isn't finding anything?
<cheryl> Thanks LjL & kdean06 :)
<nm> merc: an actual username
<nm> hehe
<LjL> Marc: i think you can avoid inserting anything, as long as your Unix usernames are the same as the Samba (i.e. sharing) usernames
<marc> nm: thanks
<app> Well, the next machine in this class works ok, wastrel. This is somewhat indeterministic.
<corona1> does anyone here use obsidian + ?
<marc> LjL: how do I make all my users samba users?
<app> I've been running arpspoof and ettercap & such, maybe they screwed up something, wastrel
<LjL> marc: i think you simply need to give them a samba password, using "smbpasswd"
<marc> LjL: Ill try that, thanks :)
<app> wastrel my words back. It does not work elsewhere
<LjL> marc: i know there's also a way to keep samba passwords synced with system passwords, but i've never tried that
<cradek> that is installed by the emc2 deb package, there is no setup required
<cradek> oops, wrong channel
<dreamil|lab> any answer to this problem while compiling firefox 1.5 on  5.10 amd64 http://rafb.net/paste/results/A9mrdO58.html
<SirFire> Can I ask a technical quest about hardware here?
<jimcooncat> SirFire, why not?
<SirFire> OK :)
<micha01> hallo? kann ich hier Supportfragen stellen?
<meisam> IdleOnehi guys
<ConfidentiaL> Where should I save my ATI driver files before install?
<meisam> sorry i have installed eclipse package last month..and now i see iys not working properly... i wanna reinstall it again...
<chromebuntu> micha01: specken ze deutsche NEIN
<chromebuntu> :P
<micha01> oh, sorry
<micha01> can I ask for some support in Xorg
<wastrel> gotta run
<Seveas> micha01, just ask 
<SirFire> If I activate USB on my board, ubuntu 5.10 freezes. I saw that using another distro by a live CD this doesn't happen. What do you think if I run the live CD, watch the "lsmod" result and compare with the modules running on Ubuntu? Could I solve the prob this way?
<ConfidentiaL>  Where should I save my ATI driver files before install???
<Seveas> SirFire, it'll at least help diagnosing the problem so it's a good idea
<meisam> Seveas hi friend...as far as u know me..im just asking u...sorry if u r not busy...would u help me and reinstall the eclipse
<Seveas> !tell ConfidentiaL about ati
<micha01> my Laptop has Ubuntu without GL, but if i load Kubuntu on a Live-DVD GL is supported. Whats my mistake?
<Seveas> meisam, apt-get install --reinstall eclipse
<micha01> I copyed the xorg.conf, but no change
<Seveas> micha01, what kind of video card do you have?
<micha01> its correctly in both xorg.confs
<meisam> Seveas i wanted remove the package but it did not work
<meisam> Seveas and also ur command didint work
<ConfidentiaL> Severas : Yeh, I know that, but I need to know where to save the files, as all the places I try I get "U dont have the right to write her" or something like that...
<micha01> somebody can help?
<StucKman> hi all. can't make this kubuntu configure properly the eth0. avahi-daemon gets in the middle. talks about eth0.2 and nonsense like that.
<StucKman> micha01: can you (re)state your problem?
<app> It look like I can't ping myself, because I have no route to 127.*.*.* How did this happen? I just booted the Breezy live cd?
<StucKman> app: route -n says anything?
<mesaboogie1> micha01:  and did you drop "out of x" as one of your steps?
<SirFire> I thought that just having "EHCI" running as a module was enough to ensure USB would be properly identified on new Kernels...I am wrong?
<micha01> mesaboogie1: out of x?
<mesaboogie1> runlevel 2
<micha01> ?
<ConfidentiaL>  Where should I save my ATI driver files before install???
<mesaboogie1> TEXT MODE >no gui<
<Seveas> ConfidentiaL, homedir will do
<app> StucKman, yeah route -n confirms, there is only a route to my local net and default, no 127 anything
<StucKman> app: interesting
<ConfidentiaL> Seveas : Then terminal say it cant find it...
<micha01> mesaboogie1: it works ALL fine, but without OpenGL
<StucKman> add it like this: route add -net 127.0.0.0 lo
<app> And I also get "route add -net 127.0.0.0\n
<app> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<app> "
<dougsko> hey guys, are the repositories down right now?
<StucKman> app: ah!
<micha01> and with Kubuntu-Live it works fine
<StucKman> app: that's it! the script is wrong
<IdleOne> ConfidentiaL:  after downloading you need to cd to the directory you saved it in
<StucKman> that \n shouldn't be there
<app> Tell me more, Stuckman
<colm> heh, just saw this http://gmailskins.mozdev.org/ - it's like an ubuntu human skin for gmail ;-)
<StucKman> app: I'm not a bot :)
<app> NO I just added it to show you command-response pair in one line....
<well_> uses anyone fluxbox [on hoary] 
<ConfidentiaL> IdleOne : How do I cd to home directory?
<StucKman> app: take out the \n at the end
<nm> heh
<nm> the human skin is probably one of the ugliest things i've ever witnessed
<dougsko> well_, i do on breezy
<IdleOne> ConfidentiaL: cd ~/home
<nm> why anyone would encourage it, or develop it for gmail
<nm> tsk tsk
<rad4Christ> SR_Bronze, you around for a little mor assistance?
<StucKman> yor irc client is doing funny things on what it copies to the clipboard
<SamStone> human skin + xgl looks very good I think
<dentist> anyone know the package name for the base gtk? searching for it brings up hundreds :(
<StucKman> dentist: libgtk-something?
<well_> my notebook needs 2 minutes for booting. that cant be normal.. so has anyone the same problem?? dougsko ?
<_keroppi_> How do I get ubuntu to create a /dev/fb0 framebuffer device? I've already pulled vesafb out of the blacklist, and put it in /etc/modules.conf, and it is being loaded on boot.
<colm> nm, no accounting for taste, I like it!
<dougsko> well_, i dont know, my computer takes a minute or so to boot up
<SamStone> my take 35 to start gdm
<TomaszD> Any Ubuntu PPC users around? Can any of you do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133702 for me?
<IdleOne> SamStone:  35 minutes?
<SamStone> noo
<rad4Christ> Or anyone able to assist me getting Samba up and going? I'm following this Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28sharing%29%7C%28folders%29
<SamStone> 35sek
<SamStone> sec
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> oh ok
<GTX> Guys is there anyway to close xserver
<GTX> when Im not using it
<GTX> but keep the programs which are running on
<GTX> ie vmware
<app> Stuckman, looks like running dhclient (manually) break my routing table, local pings stop after that (I rebooted a new live Breezy)
<well_> ive installed ubuntu(with gnoome) then kde and at least fluxbox.. is there a way to see what the system does after logging in with gdm??
<dougsko> for some reason in synaptic, when i click on repositories, it just downloads from them and doesnt show me the list of servers. anyone know why that might be happening?
<IdleOne> dougsko:  I dont think it does
<IdleOne> if you want to see the list use terminal
<LjL> GTX: no
<StucKman> app: ah, I have probs w/ dhcp too
<StucKman> but of another nature
<LjL> GTX: why do you need to close it anyway?
<LjL> well_: what do you mean "see what the system does"?
<well_> has anyone experience with ubuntu+fluxbox=slow boot up??
<GTX> LjL because all its running is virtual servers.
<IdleOne> well_:  I installed fluxbox lastnight and all I got was a black screen :/
<LjL> GTX: i don't know about vmware, but qemu can be run in console mode without any graphics at all
<IdleOne> well try xfce4
<mesaboogie1> ouch"!!!
<IdleOne> well_:
<LjL> GTX: or, you could use a "virtual" x server, like the VNC server... X will still be open, but it won't get to your graphics card. but i guess the reason you really want to do this is to save memory?
<well_> i what to see what linux does when it starts fluxbox...
<mesaboogie1> it flys usually
<_keroppi_> Does anyone in here have a framebuffer device in their dev directory? (/dev/fb[0-31]  ?)
<LjL> well_: CTRL+ALT+Fx will switch to virtual terminals. i think terminal 8 is where the logs go
<LjL> _keroppi_: yes
<sam__> how do I change permissions on my windows partitions so I can read/write
<well_> thx LjL
<IdleOne> sam__:  ntfs?
<sam__> yeah
<dentist> mmmm i've got libgtk installed
<LjL> sam__: you don't write, if it's an NTFS partition
<IdleOne> sam__:  you cant write to ntfs only read
<dentist> but gtk-config is still a no go
<LjL> !tell sam__ about ntfs
<sam__> with kubuntu I could write to ntfs
<SamStone> no
<LjL> dentist: gtk-config is in libgtk1.2-dev
<well_> IdleOne, ive tried xfce for a few time, and its nice bbut not fluxlike, istnit?
<[DFC] EggMan> Hello, I have an install issue, I installed Ubuntu just fine but for the second part of the install (the part without the CD in the drive) it just hangs on 0%
<LjL> sam__: no, not really
<StucKman> sam__: no, you can't
<sam__> i totally did
<_keroppi_> LjL: Did you do anything to get that working, or did it just work when you installed ubuntu?
<StucKman> the kernel has no support for that
<LjL> sam__: then it's not ntfs
<dentist> ah ha
<sam__> oh yeah it's fat32
<LjL> sam__: you're probably using FAT32
<StucKman> except by using very experimental code
<SamStone> rofl
<sam__> that's my other win2k machine I forgot
<[DFC] EggMan> XD
<sam__> so no writing to ntfs at all
<LjL> _keroppi_: it just worked, but then i guess my configuration is sort of unusual -- my graphics card has no driver, so ubuntu is using it as vesa (possibly through the framebuffer)
<LjL> sam__: not currently, and not in the near future
<[DFC] EggMan> Hello, I have an install issue, I installed Ubuntu just fine but for the second part of the install (the part without the CD in the drive) it just hangs on 0%, could this be realted to failing to copy al the pakages from CD ?
<alien9391> sam__ k3b
<_keroppi_> LjL: Ubuntu blacklists all fb modules by default though
<bSON> hi
<SonicYooth> can anyone tell me how to get rid of the brown screen that loads behind the splash screen? id like to change to color that matches the rest of my theme
<LjL> sam__: i think there *is* some write support (that has to be enabled in weird ways), but it just allows overwriting files without changing their length. practically useless
<bSON> are there other ubuntu mirrors for flight cd 4?
<alien9391> k3b can help with ntfs as far as i heard
<LjL> _keroppi_: i don't know if my framebuffer actually works, but the /dev/fb0 is there
<sam__> what do I need to allow mp3 playback?
<bSON> the main one is pretty overloaded
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[DFC] EggMan> !install
<ubotu> [install]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<_keroppi_> LjL: k thanks
<cradek> bSON: use bittorrent
<LjL> _keroppi_: anyway, lsmod tells me there *are* a few framebuffer-related modules running
<GTX> Guy's Im using an eggdrop on ubuntu server, and it says it boots up etc, but it doesnt connect however when I add -n to see what its doing it does! any ideas?
<LjL> _keroppi_: vesafb, vga16fb and fbcon
<sam__> what package do i need to be able to play mp3s?
<bSON> cradek: i only get 60kb/s with bittorrent
<cradek> bSON: behind nat?
<IdleOne> GTX:  I believe you need to open ports on router 113 i think it is
<cradek> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bSON> cradek: yeah...
<LjL> sam__: it's explained quite clearly in the link people gave youy
<cradek> bSON: ask google how to fix bittorrent
<Gnumannen> How do I remove GRUB?
<cradek> bSON: you have to allow incoming connections
<[DFC] EggMan> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=bittorrent+port+forwarding&spell=1
<Gnumannen> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<well_> !grub
<bSON> i know, but i don't own the router, my father does (I'm 15)...
<GTX> lol IdleOne, I know about networking, it works when -n is added to the command!
<GTX> IdleOne, but then it debugs crap
<LjL> Gnumannen: why *would* you remove grub anyway? doesn't sound like a good idea
<cradek> bSON: then ask him for help I guess?
<dentist> anyone knw what.. "imlib-config" "gdk-pixbuf=config" "gnome-config" are part of?
<IdleOne> GTX:  fiest starup of the bot?
<IdleOne> first*
<Gnumannen> LjL, I just have one OS, and I have a SATA which doesnt wwork with grub
<Gnumannen> So I can't boot because of grub
<LjL> dentist: yes, i do - but i have better advice
<LjL> dentist: install the "auto-apt" package, run "auto-apt update", and then "auto-apt search imlib-config" (and same for the others)
<Seveas> !seen breezy
<ubotu> breezy <n=richie@81-179-97-225.dsl.pipex.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 6d 16h 57m 45s ago, saying: 'and install it if it isnt'.
<bSON> cradek: i think he won't like the idea of the router allowing incoming connections... but anyway, thanks :)
<cradek> bSON: welcome
<dentist> sorry i'll tell you what im doing.. installing a perl module from cpan and its just saying error cant find x file
<bSON> cradek: i'm uploading 1.3kb/s
<StucKman> Gnumannen: make the bios see you sata drive and then grub will see it too
<mesaboogie1> !cinelera
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mesaboogie1
<LjL> Gnumannen: i see... well, try "apt-cache show mbr", that should probably overwrite your grub, but i don't know what the consequences of removing grub would really be
<Gnumannen> StucKman, my BIOS dont have any problem seeing it
<cradek> bSON: I'm no bt expert, but I'm sure you need that incoming port to get reasonable dl speeds.
<mesaboogie1> loL
<Gnumannen> LjL, from the Ubuntu CD then?
<dentist> down to these two now "gdk-pixbuf=config" "gnome-config"
<StucKman> Gnumannen: then grub should see it...
<LjL> Gnumannen: you mean booting from there?
<mesaboogie1> ] hehe
<mesaboogie1> !cinelerra
<ubotu> I guess cinelerra is http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html, or http://heroinewarrior.com/
<Gnumannen> LjL, yeah...? Because I can't boot because of grub
<rad4Christ> I need some assistance with Samba on Ubuntu, could someone please help me?
<colm> freenx question: with freenx I get the audio and video capabilities of the host.  Is it possible to also allow access to the CD writer on the host?
<sam__> gstreamer packages are already installed
<LjL> dentist: auto-apt will find gnome-config. on the other hand, "gtk-pixbuf=config" doesn't quite look like a *file*
<sam__> and still no mp3 playback
<LjL> dentist: it looks like a configuration option
<GTX> IdleOne, Hounistly Im not stupi :/
<IdleOne> GTX:  did I say you were?
<LjL> Gnumannen: yeah, well, you can install software using the live cd, so i guess that should work in theory
<Gnumannen> Okey, I try, thank you
<LjL> Gnumannen: you install "mbr", and then you run it and tell it to overwrite your boot HDD's boot record
<GTX> IdleOne,  no but :p
<lisi> Can anyone here help me with bittornado?
<LjL> Gnumannen: but, really, i don't think linux with boot without a bootloader like LILO or Grub doing the first level bootstrap
<ejofee> is there any gnu/linux app which can help me cut 5 minutes out of an .avi file and make the 5 min segments an .avi file? what about 10 minutes?
<IdleOne> GTX:  was trying to help but nm Im not in the mood anymore
<well_> has anyone of you already installed dapper?? is it vers unstable???
<well_> very
<Zmanu> hi
<mesaboogie1> ejofee: !cinelerra
<ejofee> mesaboogie1: thanks you
<colm> well_, very stable here
<Dr_Willis> well_,  i got it - it works.. theres all sorts of little -issues..  i say wait a few more mo.
<LjL> ejofee: perhaps "apt-cache show avifile-utils"
<well_> ok
* mesaboogie1 rofl at the frontline of heroine
<Dr_Willis> unless you know your way around linux :P and want to have 'fun'
<mesaboogie1> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is, like, http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html, or http://heroinewarrior.com/
<rad4Christ> Well, can anyone point me to another channel where someone can help with with an Ubuntu/Samba issue?
<lisi> I'm using breezy, and love it so far, but have a few issues I can't figure out
<Zmanu> I install eric3 that is a python IDE under ubuntu, but it need qt, and I don't know why but I have big fonts, and I don't know what I must install
<ejofee> LjL: thanks
<Dr_Willis> rad4Christ,  #linux,#linuxhelp, or reading the samba books. :P
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mesaboogie1> #samba?
<rad4Christ> Tried, Mesa, no one responds there.
<rad4Christ> ubotu, tried the first, my PC doesn't do what the wikis tates should happen.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, rad4Christ
<ejofee> (the last question, "what about 10 minutes?", was meant to be funny and attract attention) :)
<lisi> does anyone here use bittornado?
<Dr_Willis> rad4Christ,  elaborate on the problem. the forums are a good place to read up on also.
<jimcooncat> rad4Christ, ubutu is a bot
<dentist> ok im down to just gnome-config - what package is that in?
<StucKman> lisi: I used to...
<SonicYooth> hey guys - i just downloaded a program (last.fm player) and I'm able to run it directly out of the tar file. Where should this application be moved to? (as in whats the typical place people store their progs?)
<lisi> well, I downloaded my  first file with it but instead of an avi file sitting on my hard drive, which I expected, I had a directory with the name of the file, and inside there were a bunch of rar files that I could not open
<lisi> how do I view the file?
<StucKman> SonicYooth: /usr/local/bin, ~/bin or ~/locl/bin. those last two, you gotta setup the PATH envvar properly.
<StucKman> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<mesaboogie1> !video tutorial
<ubotu> mesaboogie1: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<StucKman> lisi: see what ubotu said
<rad4Christ> Dr_Willis, no WIndows PC's can ping this box, and I need assistance sharing folders, but each folder is only accessible by a specific windows username.
<[FR33_B33R] > !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<mesaboogie1> k thanx ubotu
<GTX> how do I send a dir, i normaly use "send" in ftp to send a singlefile, what command do I use to send a folder "This is for command line ftp"
<lisi> hmm, is that normal though that it's like 24 separate files instead of one avi file?
<mesaboogie1> has anyone seen any video tutorials?????
<lisi> is this a bittornado thing or the specific file I downloaded?
<rad4Christ> I'm tempted to just give up and put Windows 2003 on here.
<Seveas> GTX, mkdir foo; cd foo; lcd foo; mput *
<Seveas> (in the ftp client)
<mivecz> what is  the  diference of  ubuntu  breeze and ubuntu hoary?
<StucKman> lisi: basiccaly, arar is a compressing utility, like zip. you must uncompress them and you'll get teh .avi you want
<StucKman> lisi: no, that's what the .torrent has
<mesaboogie1> rad4Christ:  can't you fit both?
<LjL> mivecz: hoary was the older version, and it's obsolete
<lisi> hmm, ok, thanks
<StucKman> lisi: np
<LjL> mivecz: breezy is current, and dapper will be the next version (due on 20 april)
<Dr_Willis> rad4Christ,  if the box's cant even PING it. then you got some firewalling or iptables rules blocking it.
<SonicYooth> StucKman: Thanks :)
<cradek> is that the one I saw last night?
<Seveas> LjL, it's still supported, so not obsolete
<lisi> Stuckman: what's what the .torrent has?
<StucKman> SonicYooth: np
<Dr_Willis> rad4Christ,  and the way the default homes are set up - each user can only access their own home dir.
<A-L-P-H-A> #ubuntu+1
<rad4Christ> THanks Dr_Willis, I'll work on getting the network to SEE the box, then I'll try back.
<mivecz> any  script  auto to  install  desktop manager  like  kde  xfce ?
<LjL> Seveas: well i guess for someone who doesn't know the difference between the two, considering hoary obsolete and just installing breezy will do no harm ;)
<Seveas> LjL, ack
<Dr_Willis> rad4Christ,  a read of that 'using samba' book (online) is a good way tog et started in the fun details of samba.
<SonicYooth> StucKman: Sorry, first day with Ubuntu.. so it says I don't have permission. This means I need to be logged in as "root" correct? :-/
<LjL> !tell mivecz about apt-get
<Exxpert> anyone have time to help me with an problem?,, just installed ubuntu, on first startup the monitor goes "no supported mode"... -oh crap i think.. then i try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  and take away all settings that the monitor not supports,, choosed medium and carried on,, now the monitor works on the startup but when  x is loaded the screen wents blank :-/..Dear ubuntupeople...
<Exxpert> ...help meee..*desperate*
<SonicYooth> StucKman: (permission to write to that dir that is)
<thegladiator> Exxpert, sudo
<mivecz> i want  to  get  E17
<LjL> mivecz: "sudo apt-cache search <keywords>" will let you look for programs, "sudo apt-cache show <packagename>" will show the info about a program, and "sudo aptitude install <packagename>" will install it
<thegladiator> oh sorry mistell
<LjL> mivecz: for kde, for example, you need to install kubuntu-desktop
<StucKman> lisi: hmm, the .torrenyt file has info of files that it ``contains''. sometimes the original creator of the .torrent file precompresses the contents in a fashion of what you got. I don' t get why they do that.
<GTX> Seveas, it has a folder in a folder thoe
<LjL> mivecz: for xfce, i don't know really, but i suppose it will be called xfce or xfce4. try "apt-cache search xfce"
<mivecz> FOr enlighment?
<thegladiator> SonicYooth, u need to be root
<Exxpert> thegladiator: Cant see anythig on screen,, black and dead..:-/
<thegladiator> !zdesktop
<LjL> mivecz: i don't know. perhaps try "apt-cache search enlightment"
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thegladiator
<thegladiator> !xdesktop
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thegladiator
<Seveas> GTX, then read the ftp manpage ;)
<SonicYooth> thegladiator: Is that something I can do from command prompt or do i need to log out and back in again?
<thegladiator> there is xdesktop meta pakacge for sfce I guess
<StucKman> SonicYooth: yes, you nees root perms for storing them in /usr/local/bin. is not the case in the last two paths I mentioned, but you still would need to setup PATH envvar properly if you use them
<Exxpert> !xdesktop
<nalioth> mivecz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<mivecz> ubuntu breeze have  cd  to fix  some bugs?
<lisi> StuckmanL: thanks, I'm going to download a different one and hope it works better
<thegladiator> SonicYooth, u can use sudo command or su --
<nalioth> thegladiator: please don't do that
<LjL> Exxpert, thegladiator: that's xubuntu-desktop
<StucKman> mivecz: you mean installer bugs?
<SonicYooth> thegladiator: gotcha. thanks!
<thegladiator> SonicYooth, sudo xxx with ask for pwd...
<mivecz> yes
<thegladiator> nalioth, sorry which one ?
<jimcooncat> thegladiator, do you mean xubuntu-desktop?
<StucKman> mivecz: I think not
<Exxpert> thanks..
<nalioth> thegladiator: there is no "su" for root in *buntu
<SonicYooth> StucKman: thanks also :)
<thegladiator> yeah xubuntu-desktop top sorry
<thegladiator> oh sorry
<mivecz> and it works...but no breezy packaged build yet... what is mean that?
<thegladiator> though swithch user mode is also supported as in other OS
<dentist> LjL, that worked nicely thx
<LjL> mivecz: bugfixes have their specific repository. use "sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" regularly to get the latest fixes
<Exxpert> is there a way to start ubuntu in consolemode?
<nalioth> thegladiator: this is not "other OS", it runs a bit differently
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Exxpert about bum
<jimcooncat> how do I turn off ctrl-alt-+ and ctrl-alt--?
<thegladiator> correct
<LjL> mivecz: also, you should probably enable the universe and multiverse repositories, to go from about 4000 installable programs to about 17000. the bot will tell you how
<mivecz> ok
<stephelton> where can i find thermal info on my cpu?
<LjL> mivecz: i think Ubuntu's Gnome also has an automatic updater that will save you the trouble of the above-mentioned "dist-upgrade" thing. i don't use gnome, so i don't know how that works
<LjL> stephelton: install "lm-sensors"
<LjL> stephelton: then, use apt-cache to search for "sensors" if you want a GUI program, there are a few
<Exxpert> nalioth: get the point,, but i cant see anything,, blank screen.. monitors blank.. need to start in consolemode to change my x-server settings..:-(
<[FR33_B33R] > hi
<[FR33_B33R] > am having trouble with skype
<[FR33_B33R] > could nayone help?
<Exxpert> nalioth: And yeees im a n00b;-)
<LjL> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ConfidentiaL> I have a widescreen on my laptop, but when I go on the change resolution "thing" I only get resolutions for 4x3 monitors(kinda stretched now). Any1 know how I can change this?
<[FR33_B33R] > that didnt help too much
<nalioth> Exxpert:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will do you alright
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [FR33_B33R]  about fixres
<[FR33_B33R] > cool
<[FR33_B33R] > let me try that
<LjL> nalioth: didn't you mean confidentiaL?
<elzapp> ubotu: tell me about fixres
<[FR33_B33R] > huh?
<[FR33_B33R] > wtf
<[FR33_B33R] > hahhahha
<thegladiator> how to reinstall epiphamy from the command line ?
<dentist> DOooooh
<LjL> thegladiator: sudo aptitude install epuphany
<nalioth> thegladiator: sudo apt-get install --reinstall epiphany-browser
<thegladiator> thank you
<well_> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dentist> "No rule to make target 'build/perl-gtk-ref.pod' needed by 'manifypods' stop
<ConfidentiaL> !fixres
<Exxpert> nalioth: Okai,, that IS possible,, but how to get somewhere to type it in?,, I want to the commandline,, monitor hates my resolution
<LjL> dentist: ?
<dentist> anyone seent hat while doing a 'cpan install gtk'
<LjL> dentist: let me try
<nalioth> Exxpert: hit ctrl-alt-f2 for a console, then ctrl-alt-f7 to come back to a gui
<Exxpert> nalioth: *trying*
<DjDarkman> hy deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse ,is this repository is down?
<alien9391> or alt+f7
<LjL> dentist: (anyway, i don't know much about perl, but it appears that GTK for perl is in the repositories)
<dentist> libgtk2-perl?
<LjL> DjDarkman: the site itself is up
<LjL> dentist: yep
<dentist> yeah i am just trying that now
<Exxpert> nalioth: doesent work..:-C  is there not a way to start directly into commandmode?
<DjDarkman> hmmm LjL then why i get this:
<DjDarkman> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ro.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<LjL> Exxpert: what's the problem, you have a blank screen?
<LjL> DjDarkman: i said the *site* is up, but perhaps the ubuntu mirror is currently under manteinance or something...
<nalioth> Exxpert: yes, read the bots msg re BUM
<DjDarkman> LjL: are there other mirrors?
<StucKman> DjDarkman: lots, like, deb archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu etc etc
<LjL> DjDarkman: of course, just change "ro." into the acronym for another country
<LjL> DjDarkman: "it." was working up to some minutes ago
<DjDarkman> ok LjL 10x 4 the help
<Silivrenion> I need a windows utility to make an ubuntu boot floppy?
<Exxpert> LjL: The problem is that i installed ubuntu and it looks good,, the little "ubuntu"logo comes up and things starts to load up.. but then when its gonna start x the monitor flicks a pair of times and then ends up black.. sorry to bother you guys..:-C
<turtlesoup> i finally got the ubuntu network install working from this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot?highlight=%28installation%29         but when configuring my apt get sources, i selected the wrong one, is there a way to change the source?
<StucKman> Silivrenion: there's rawrite, but, can't you use the boot cd's?
<Silivrenion> no, the controller's damaged
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Exxpert abotu fixres
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Exxpert about fixres
<Silivrenion> it boots only knoppix-std for some odd reason
<LjL> Exxpert: well, i would tell you to pass "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel when you boot, to go to single-user text mode... but i'm not sure how that behaves with Ubuntu's lack of a root password
<Silivrenion> all others it gives an error
<stephelton> LjL: i have no x installed. i was hoping there was something in /proc i coult cat
<Silivrenion> i have a usb floppy drive i want to use to try to boot the machine
<StucKman> Silivrenion: then look for rawrite or rawrite2
<Silivrenion> ok
<StucKman> Silivrenion: do you have the floppy images?
<GTX> Guy's Im using an eggdrop on ubuntu server, and it says it boots up etc, but it doesnt connect however when I add -n to see what its doing it does! any ideas?
<Silivrenion> StucKman :: no
<Exxpert> isent there a way to choose textlogin in grub or something??
<bushito> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> Exxpert: BUM will allow you any login options you like
<Seveas> !find akode
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'akode' (2 shown): akode ;; akode-mpeg.
<Seveas> !info akode-mpeg
<ubotu> akode-mpeg: (akode mpeg plugin), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<StucKman> Silivrenion: I *guess* they are in the cd's
<Exxpert> nalioth: but HOW to install bum without seeing something??
<turtlesoup> is there a way to change my apt get source during setup?
<Exxpert> nalioth: my screen is blank!
<stephelton> is there anything in /proc i can cat to see my cpu / northbridge temp? preferably something supplied with the default kernel
<nalioth> Exxpert: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the vesa driver
<StucKman> Exxpert: try adding ``single'' to the kernel params in grub
<StucKman> stephelton: look fot acpi
<turtlesoup> i am using network setup and it is stalled at the installing packages screen, how can i fix?
<stephelton> StucKman: i couldn't find anything under acpi...
<LjL> stephelton: then just install lm-sensors
<LjL> stephelton: there is also sensord if you want something that periodically monitors and logs
<LjL> Exxpert: hm, i think there's recovery mode or something in the grub menu? not sure
<LjL> Exxpert: but init=/bin/sh *is* the standard way to go into "recovery mode", in other distributions
<StucKman> stephelton: then you'll need the sensors
<StucKman> sorry, goota go
<stephelton> StucKman: thats what i was afraid of. thx
<Exxpert> LjL: there is a recoverymode,, ends up with the same thing..
<LjL`> stephelton: i really think you will need lm-sensors. what's the big deal with installing it anyway? it's a small and unobtrusive package
<GTX> Guy's Im using an eggdrop on ubuntu server, and it says it boots up etc, but it doesnt connect however when I add -n to see what its doing it does! any ideas?
<ConfidentiaL> Ok, I still cant get the settings for the monitor to be widescreen, I tried to run the auto detect wizard thing over and over again, with different settings each time. Any1 who knows how to fix it?
<Drac[Server] > In every Ubuntu installation I've tried so far, Flash in Firefox, regardless of the browser version, has had problems with the text fields. Text is invisible! It is inputted, but I can't read it. Has anyone else had this problem?
<LjL> Drac[Server] : don't know about that specific problem, but i had definitely had problems with flash. when i absolutely need to view a site that uses flash, i use firefox under wine :)
<dooglus> I just mananged to delete all my files in the most innovative of ways.
<iaso> what should I put in my sources.lst to upgrade to drapper. I want to test it out and do not care about the current install.
<thenuke> Drac[Server] : is flash included in firefox for windows? I think not :o
<LjL> dooglus: wow
<jetscreamer> well you could spell dapper right for one
<LjL> thenuke: no, but the windows version at least appears to work ;)
<Drac[Server] > thenuke, I'm not looking for excuses and such. :P
<dooglus> ironically I was testing a problem with dapper which causes it not to unmount / when it shuts down, possibly resulting in lost files
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<dooglus> and in the process, I deleted / :)
<thegladiator> i have this problem  with ephipahny , some how the colors displayed is not correct
<LjL> dooglus: well, it appears that you solved the problem of ubuntu possibly losing files
<iaso> jetscreamer:I just noticed that it does not have an r right now. I always thought it had an r
<thenuke> Drac[Server] : umm..
<thegladiator> infact in some of the page like gmail.com , the color is black and white for mails
<thenuke> Drac[Server] : I was just answering your question :)
<dooglus> LjL: for me, yes, but not for anyone else.
<thegladiator> can someone advice a solution for this?
<LjL> dooglus: why? just write down the procedure you used on a wiki, i'm sure most people will appreciate that :)
<Drac[Server] > thenuke, No, you weren't. You were trying to defend Ubuntu. You answered my question with a question. :P
<iaso> so what do I have to do?
<dooglus> LjL: I've put it in a Malone report.
<thegladiator> i have this problem  with ephipahny , some how the colors displayed is not correct
<LjL> dooglus: try not to put to many explicit "rm" there, though, people tend to be scared... things like `echo mr | rev` work best :)
<amphi> Drac[Server] : I believe flash on linux is highly broken, you must whimper to macromedia
<thegladiator> does anyone have the same problem ? with epiphany i.e the colors are not properly displayed , for e.g gmail.com ; the mails are just black and white as oposed to the pail blue color that you would expect with gmail
<amphi> thegladiator: 'pale' ;)
<Drac[Server] > amphi, thanks for the input. My friend has the same flash I have from the same source on the same version of the same distro, and he can read his text. I'm trying to figure out what's different.
<ConfidentiaL> Any1 know how to get the widescreen settings right?
<thegladiator> sorry pale :)
<Drac[Server] > I think he might have a font/text library that I don't, or something.
<mikex> can anyone help with network printing setup?
<dooglus> LjL: it doesn't involve using 'rm' at all.  all you have to do is add one line to /etc/fstab
<dooglus> LjL: can you work it out, given that much?
<amphi> Drac[Server] : oh yeah? how curious - different video cards/drivers?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ConfidentiaL about fixres
<jetscreamer> dapper drake
<LjL> dooglus: off hands, no. let me think about it though, no spoilers please ;)
<Drac[Server] > Well, yes, amphi. I wouldn't think that would affect Flash, though. Flash isn't necessarily rendered through video acceleration.
<Exxpert> LjL: ; i can edit the line in grub.. i now says: "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-15-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro vga=0x31b quiet splash
<ConfidentiaL> I have used fixres several times, I already told u...
<LjL> Exxpert: no need to
<dooglus> LjL: ok, but you might need more information
<LjL> Exxpert: just change it "on the fly" while booting
<LjL> Exxpert: when the grub menu shows up, you can ask it to edit the command line
<[FR33_B33R] > !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<amphi> Drac[Server] : perhaps not - hard to say without the source ;) it might be worth trying the xorg vesa driver just to see if it makes any odds
<LjL> dooglus: perhaps, feel free to give me as much information as you think is necessary to give me a chance :)
<ConfidentiaL> !widescreen
<ubotu> ConfidentiaL: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ConfidentiaL about xcfg
<Exxpert> LjL: should i write: "init=/bin/sh"??
<amphi> ConfidentiaL: is this a laptop?
<StucKman> Exxpert: or /bin/bash
<nalioth> ConfidentiaL: select the resolutions you want and "deselect" the ones you DON'T want
<ConfidentiaL> yep
<ConfidentiaL> amphi : yep
<StucKman> Exxpert: take this in accouint: just after you get the bash prompt, the filesystem will be read-only
<ConfidentiaL> ok, i will try...
<ConfidentiaL> nalioth : ok, I will try...
<amphi> ConfidentiaL: you might find precise info for your model at linux-laptop.net or tuxmobil.org
<dm> Can anyone help me get my networking going after latest Dapper break ?
<dm> still not working lol
<djpsymon> wow, this is the first time i've used linux and this chat thing
<LjL> Exxpert: you should add that do your standard command line. but if you see a recovery mode in the menu, try that first
<Drac[Server] > I'd like to change and manipulate my console font. Can somebody tell me where and how to do this?
<dm> Heres some things its saying, when i do sudo ifup eth1,  SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<soundray> djpsymon, there's a whole world out there...
<dooglus> LjL: ok, the files didn't disappear until I rebooted.
<howcomes> Welcome to IRC where men are men, women are men, and kids are FBI Agents.
<LjL> Exxpert: you could write down the complete command line from your grub.lst to remember it, but anyway i think grub will show it for you when you edit it
<dooglus> LjL: the only thing I had to do to lose my files was (1) add a line to /etc/fstab and (2) reboot
<soundray> howcomes, what about furry little creatures?
<StucKman> dm: may be you should the commands under sudo?
<dm> stuckman i did
<amphi> Drac[Server] : consolechars -f <some_font>
<amphi> Drac[Server] : font files are in /usr/share/consolefonts
<StucKman> dm: which commands were those?
<dm> stuckman even as sudo -i i am still denied
<dm> stuckman sudo ifup eth1
<Drac[Server] > amphi, they aren't if I use my own font. :P   Thanks. :)
<StucKman> dm: strange
<StucKman> dm: can you sudo su - and try those commands under root?
<LjL> dooglus: i can only think of mounting / in a "bad" place, like mounting it as swap (but the kernel won't really do that if it sees it's not really swap), or mounting it in a place that gets auto-cleaned-up at boot time (but i don't know of any)
<dm> stuckman lemme tru
<LjL> dooglus: perhaps /tmp?
<dooglus> LjL: that's it.
<LjL> dooglus: oh :) cool
<dooglus> LjL: sudo bash -c "echo / /tmp/root none bind 0 0 >> /etc/fstab"
<dm> stuckman su dm ifdown eth1 returns failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstates permission denied
<LjL> dooglus: you know what, i'd almost call that a bug
<dooglus> LjL: /tmp gets cleaned up at boot *after* / gets bound into /tmp/root
<dooglus> LjL: I was going to report it as such
<nalioth> StucKman: don't do that  please you'll break ubuntu
<LjL> dooglus: yeah, i think you should. the init scripts should triple-check before *ever* using the rm command imho
<ucenik> hello
<dm> nalioth whaT?
<nalioth> StucKman: sudo su is redundant and dangerous (it breaks some functionality)
<amphi> Drac[Server] : ;)
<Drac[Server] > amphi, I can't use True Type Font files?
<dooglus> LjL: the cleanup script is careful to do a "find . -xdev" to make sure it doesn't clean up other filesystems
<nalioth> StucKman: in ubuntu we use sudo -i
<amphi> Drac[Server] : not in console, AFAIK
<dooglus> LjL: but unfortunately for me, / is one big filesystem
<LjL> dooglus: perhaps ubuntu could put a "standard" file into /tmp (like, "/tmp/.temp-dir") to certify that it's indeed the /tmp directory, before removing files from it
<ucenik> can anybody explain me in sort of details how to set up my internet connection on ubuntu 5.04
<Drac[Server] > amphi, drat. Any way I can convert one? :P
<LjL> dooglus: i guess it is for most people
<dooglus> LjL: /tmp really was /tmp, but it contained /tmp/root which was a bind back to /
<dm> nalioth cna you help me get my borked networking going ?
<nalioth> dm: we'll need more info than that
<LjL> dooglus: so i guess they'd need to change that "-xdev" option into something that checks for *mountpoint* boundaries, not just filesystem boundaries
<Drac[Server] > amphi, I just found cfe. I'll give that a try.
<StucKman> nalioth: ack
<ucenik> anybody?
<LjL> dooglus: don't see such an option in "find", but maybe the script could simply run "mount" and check that nothing is mounted under /tmp
<dooglus> LjL: luckily /bin was one of the first places to be tidied, so /bin/rm disappeared pretty quickly, and I don't think I lost anything too important.
<amphi> Drac[Server] : cool, I wasn't aware of that
<dm> nalioth dapper update killed all forms of wireless, now i boot up linux has no netowrk , try to configure and activate using network settings sits there for 2 minutes and says its active ( disconnected in network-status ) and will not allow me to connect to the internet. although my router is working and other computers are on the net ( this one )
<dm> nalioth i should say all forms of networking
<ucenik> hello
<dm> nalioth using wifi radar i am able to view wireless signals in the area so its not my network card ( checked in windows too )
<nalioth> dm: join #ubuntu+1
<LjL> dooglus: ever tried a versioning file system? won't save you from something like that, but it would save you from the accidentally thrown "rm"... i was thinking of using one for my home directory
<dooglus> LjL: I'm just glad it didn't do an 'rm -r' - that would have been a lot more damaging.
<nalioth> dapper drake issues should be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<ucenik> can anybody explain me how to set up my internet connection on ubuntu 5.04
<dooglus> LjL: I've used Rational's MVFS a lot - multi-version filesystem
<dooglus> LjL: but I don't know of any free versions
<LjL> dooglus: (i mean, i don't know how often you accidentally throw "rm"'s, but i did type "rm" instead of "mv" more than once... now i've got rm aliased to "rm -i" ;)
<sks> Hi, Where must the proxy details be specified so that amarok could acess the internet ? I'm talking about an Ubuntu system.
<dooglus> LjL: first thing I do when I get a new account is add "alias rm='rm -i'; alias mv='mv -i'; alias cp='cp -i'" to the .bashrc
<babyboy> hi evrybody
<LjL> dooglus: no, there is one free versioning pseudo-filesystem that works on top of FUSE. there is also a versioning version (erm) of ext3, called ext3cow
<babyboy> got a qick question
<ucenik> so do i but no one replies...
<babyboy> lol
<LjL> dooglus: that's a good idea, but not something i thought about until i got burned
<IdleOne> ask your questions
<dooglus> LjL: I use GNU Emacs for editing, and have it set to keep old versions of every edit I make in a subdirectory of the file's directory called Backup
<ucenik> can anybody explain me how to set up my internet connection on ubuntu 5.04
<StucKman> ucenik: how are you connected to the inet?
<dooglus> LjL: so if I look in ~/Backup I see files like .bashrc.~107~ and .bashrc.~108~
<LjL> dooglus: well, that's basically DIY versioning... if you do that, i think you really should give that filesystem a try
<ucenik> stuckman : don't understand.
<LjL> dooglus: http://wayback.sourceforge.net/    http://www.ext3cow.com/
<StucKman> ucenik: modem, lan, dsl or similar...?
<ucenik> dsl
<ucenik> adsl
<dooglus> LjL: OK, I'll look into it as soon as I get my dapper working again.
<LjL> dooglus: (ext3cow is only for 2.4 kernels, and i wouldn't trust it anyway, but wayback is user-level, so it doesn't touch the actual filesystem structures)
<StucKman> ucenik: pppoe?
<ucenik> yes
<dooglus> LjL: how would you suggest I do it, by the way?  I don't want to reinstall from a Flight4 CD, 'cos that will wipe /home (right?)
<StucKman> ucenik: sudo aptitude install pppoe-config
<babyboy> i cant get my legitec quickcam messenger to work on ubuntu..... i found this http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
<babyboy> still no luck
<mynameisdeleted> what repository mirrors are there for when the main apt-get mirror is down?
<ucenik> stuckman: again, I don't understand
<LjL> dooglus: no, i don't think it will wipe home, if you don't tell it to format
<StucKman> ucenik: ok, do you use synaptics?
<mynameisdeleted> yay
<mynameisdeleted> its up again
<ucenik> ?'
<LjL> dooglus: i don't think it will wipe *anything* actually (except for overwriting things with new files) unless you tell it to -- which is bad, so you should remove everything except /home before re-installing
<ucenik> ????
<IdleOne> ucenick your new to linux right?
<ucenik> how could you tell....
<StucKman> ucenik: how do you install software in your ubuntu?
<LjL> dooglus: i've never tried actually leaving /home alone when re-installing. but i *have* tried moving /home/myuser to /tempuser, and that worked well
<IdleOne> ucenik:  nothing to be ashamed about so are alot of ppl here
<ucenik> I don't. I only installed jt
<ucenik> from one cd
<ucenik> didn
<vader> ok, had to be sure the wireless was working right
* speyer sal alll
<StucKman> ucenik: ok, is your desktop `up and running'?
<babyboy> can anyone tell me how to install my logitec quickcam messenger webcam on ubuntu?
<LjL> dooglus: though perhaps you shouldn't really call it "tempuser", or anything resembling "tmp" ;P
<LjL> babyboy: don't have that specific webcam, but my one gets recognized as a logitech quickcam express (even though it isn't, i suppose it's a rebrand) and works out of the box
<babyboy> so do you think mine will also work as that?
<LjL> babyboy: it's won't do any harm to try, for sure
<babyboy> do you know how i go about installing the driver for hat then please LjL
<LjL> babyboy: you could use the "camstream" or "camorama" (or whatever, "apt-cache search webcam") to test it
<babyboy> got camorama
<LjL> babyboy: well no, i don't, since as i said mine worked without doing anything special...
<babyboy> damn, i guess im just unlucky, lol
<Silivrenion> anyone know where to get the floppy boot iso for ubuntu?
<LjL> Silivrenion: i'm not sure there is one... (and it wouldn't be an "iso" anyway ;)
<babyboy> could not connect to video device dev/video0 :S lol :(
<well_> can someone tell me where the files are in witch the network configuration is saved?? pls
<LjL> Silivrenion: you could look at this http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<well_> s/witch/which
<syllogism> ok - if I copy a bunch of *.deb packages from one computer to another - how can I get them to be recognized by apt?
<LjL> Silivrenion: this should allow booting your bootable cd from a boot floppy --- that is if your computer can't boot from cds
<LjL> well_: well, /etc/network is one place
<syllogism> I can't download them all again - this is a dial-up connection
<LjL> syllogism: you don't, not easily anyway
<LjL> syllogism: well...
<syllogism> LjL, there has got to be a way to do this. .
<syllogism> that would be simply stupid if I can't add these files somehow
<LjL> syllogism: i can only think of setting up a local mirror
<LjL> syllogism: well you can certainly install them one by one
<LjL> syllogism: perhaps i would just write a script to do that, i guess it would be easier than setting up a mirror
<well_> thx LjL
<syllogism> LjL, would dpkg manage the dependencies?
<LjL> syllogism: try writing a script like this, "for Package in /directory/containing/packages/*; do dpkg -i "$Package"; done"
<LjL> syllogism: no, it wouldn't. indeed, i was just going to tell you that this script should be run *many times*, until all the dependencies have been solved ;)
<LjL> syllogism: not the cleanest method i could come up with, i guess, but i think it will work
<ucenik> stuckman: sorry, I had to do something. i installed ubuntu if that's what yuo meaN , but at the moment I am at friends.
<syllogism> LjL, sounds horrible. . .   how hard would it be to set up a local mirror?
<syllogism> LjL, I'll google it - nevermind
<syllogism> thanks for the help
<LjL> syllogism: yeah, you should google it, i don't really know. have a look at the "apt-move" package though
<syllogism> roger that
<LjL> syllogism: "apt-proxy" too, though that's intended as - you guess - a proxy. but perhaps you could fool it into accepting the packages you already have =)
<StucKman> ucenik: ok, so, boot on your desktop, select System -> Admin -> something synaptics. that's the package manager. search for pppoe-config and install it. then open a terminal, and run sudo pppoe-config. I guess that's all
<RichART1> where's MadPilot
<RichART1> i did wat u said, now i
<LjL> syllogism: but really, i guess apt-move will do most of the work - that is create the directory hierarchy for a mirror. at that point, you can just install an HTTP or FTP server and use it in your sources.list
<syllogism> LjL, I can probably just set up a local mirror from my laptop. . I've got an ftp server setup already. . shouldn't be too bad
<RichART1> i have no windows os & the ubuntu still wont load
<rugova_1> if i install server type of ubuntu how to i enable bootsplash ??
<RichART1> so i'm in the procy of dLing another xp pro w/ sp2
<syllogism> RichART1, probably not the wisest thing. . telling us that
<RichART1> why?
<RichART1> oh yeah.....lol
<RichART1> i c ur pt.
<RichART1> oh well, there's no shame in my game
<Rambo3> did you watch 60 minites about FBI working on IRC?
<ucenik> stuckman: so that's it? and where from does it install that package?
<StucKman> RichART1: no solu either. you already sold it to the wrong guy :-P
<StucKman> ucenik: with a little of luck, from the cd
<StucKman> soul*
<RichART1> the devil?
<RichART1> lmao
<StucKman> RichART1: you said it, not me :)
<ucenik> okay
<ucenik> and can somebody, perhpas you stuckman, tell me how actually secure is surfing on ubuntu
<kc1933> hi
<RichART1> right u R
<cj> can someone tell me where to find fglrxconfig ?
<hcatlin> Is anyone else having repository issues today?
<Rambo3> depends most on users IQ
<hcatlin> security.ubuntu.org seems to be flipping a little.
<nalioth> hcatlin: yes, they are wonky atm
<hcatlin> .com i mean
<Rambo3> security repos aint working for me
<LjL> Rambo3: perhaps they've been hacked
<hcatlin> Any Ruby package maintainers in here?
<dooglus> LjL: to be on the safe side, I'm installing a fresh dapper into a subdirectory of /mnt/dapper - so the old one will still be around, what's left of it.
<Bisschop> I'm pretty new to ubunbtu and have a few questions, is there somebody prepared to help me out
<Bisschop> ?
<ucenik> and can somebody, perhpas you stuckman, tell me how actually secure is surfing on ubuntu
<jimcooncat> ucenik, define secure
<Rambo3> i would go for bad routing from my isp. but it could be that too
<StucKman> ucenik: well... most virus won't affect you. per default it has no firewall, but not much servers running either. and you can fall into phishing with any browser. so I guess that, except for most virus and troyans, you're as secure as in any other platform. *but*, most security problems come from virus and trojans.
<LjL> dooglus: a subdirectory of a mount? you really don't learn, do you...? :-)
<dooglus> LjL: um...
<StucKman> ucenik: so I guess the short answer is: safer than *that* other platform, as safe as any *nix like
<ucenik> well, do I need some sort of other protection against internet attacks? do I need firewall? is there some sort of antivirus for it?
<dooglus> it seems the safest option, if I don't want to go down the rediculous road of actually making backups...
<jimcooncat> many security problems come not from your computing environment, but from yourself and the guy on the other end
<LjL> ucenik: not unless you install servers, not practically...
<StucKman> Bisschop: you just make your questions
<sagarp> i accidentally screwed up my system and now it wont detect my serial ata drive...cfdisk /dev/sda says "cannot find drive" or something...so i booted up with a suse live cd i found, and tried cfdisk /dev/sda and it gives the same error...where else can my serial ata drive be??
<LjL> ucenik: but you can install firestarter, they say it's a good firewall
<Rambo3> ucenik you can get all that info from wiki and forums
<dooglus> ucenik: there's not a lot in the way of protection for linux.  everyone seems to think it's secure :)
<Bisschop> I installed a few packages but when i ran nmap I saw I had e few ports open from the packages I installed, how could i close them?
<jimcooncat> ucenik, no antivirus needed, but there's one available if you're fowarding email or docs to Windows users
<LjL> ucenik: as for an antivirus, no, you really don't need one for all practical purposes. i do suggest running rkhunter and chkrootkit once in a while, though
<cj> Bisschop: learn iptables
<LjL> ucenik: but the most important suggestion i can give you is probably to use strong passwords ;)
<StucKman> ucenik: as I said, most virus won't affect you. and when I say most, I'm talking abount 99.999 and some more 9's % of them
<cj> ucenik: or not password + rsa keys
<cj> er, no password
<StucKman> ucenik: about firewalls... well, having one won't hurt you.
<KRA> Hi, ubuntu noob here, I'm trying Ubuntu for the first time (the Dapper Drake) And somehow I made a mistake and ended up with edubuntu rather than ubuntu, are there any mayor differences, I'm thinking like what packages are awailable, what I am allowed to do etc... or is it the same system with some extra packages and other icons/wallpaper etc..
<zielony> What do you think aobut ati cards and Linux ? Can I buy Radeon without any problems in future ?
<ucenik> what do you suggest? that firestarter or what?
<cj> password protect your rsa key, and don't use passwords other than to access your rsa keys :)
<ahoora> .
<LjL> KRA: aha, yeah, there are differences :) but just in the way of what packages are installed. you can changed that
<cj> but that's not really feasible unless you take the time to learn how to use TLS
<LjL> KRA: just install the "ubuntu-desktop" package and you'll have the full ubuntu, *plus* what's included in edubuntu and not in ubuntu
<Rambo3> zielony, having both ati and nvidia since red hat 7.1 , i would consider buying nvidia
<LjL> KRA: if you want to remove the edubuntu-specific parts, well, i guess you need a package listing from someone with a fresh ubuntu install...
<KRA> thanks LjL
<ucenik> and how old is version 5.04?
<cj> can someone tell me where to find fglrxconfig ?
<ogra> KRA, if you choose the default install of edubuntu, it has installed some server bits for a classroom server that are not in ubuntu
<dooglus> KRA: "debfoster" is a good way of removing the things which are only installed because of edubuntu
<LjL> ucenik: 10 months old or so. i would use 5.10 (breezy) right now
<dooglus> KRA: install ubuntu-desktop first, then use debfoster to set rid of edubuntu and any packages which are only installed because of it
<Rambo3> if i install server type of ubuntu how do i enable bootsplash after install??
<amphi> zielony: ati cards old enough to have 3d accel xorg drivers are ok, but if you have to use proprietary drivers, ati cards are a bit of a nightmare
<LjL> dooglus: perhaps there is the output of "dpkg --get-selections" from a fresh ubuntu somewhere on the web... and if there is not, i think there should be
<ucenik> LjL: rkhunter and chkrootkit? what would that be?
<LjL> ucenik: they're programs that check for "rookits", which are the thing closest to virus on linux in a practical sense
<ogra> KRA, if you take the path dooglus describes, you should do that as well for edubuntu-server ;)
<LjL> ucenik: a rootkit is a program that's used by hackers to hide their presence after they've gotten into your box
<LjL> ucenik: and do not believe hackers won't care about your box. they will
<zielony> So there will be problems with drivers and acceleration with 9500 pro ?
<dooglus> LjL: I think I will soon be in the perfect position to help with the package list...  since installing a fresh ubuntu dapper is exactly what I'm doing...
<ucenik> LjL: where can I find those things, and firestarter?
<robertj> whee my 18 day long rsnapshot is done!
<LjL> ucenik: "apt-cache search <keywords>" will let you search for packages - "apt-cache show <package>" will give you information about a package - "sudo aptitude install <package>" will install it
<KRA> Ok, since I'm new to ubuntu I don't really know how to install packages, I used debian a few years back, so I assume it's a apt-get thingy, but I just installed this system and I don't even know the root password
<LjL> ucenik: however, some thousands of packages won't be available to you until you enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories. the bot will tell you how
<LjL> !tell kra about root
<dooglus> KRA: the root account is locked.  use "sudo apt-get install <package>" to install packages
<pilgrim> I added some fonts to my /usr/shared/fonts/ directory. How do I rebuild the font cache?
<StucKman> ucenik: well, 5.04 it's from april 2005. there was another release october 2005 and another will come in april 2006
<JoKo> Hi... I want to install Ubuntu in a computer with no internet access. Could anyone show me any guides on installing and updating this PC?
<Seveas> JoKo, you update with the CD of a new version 
<JoKo>  ???
<LjL> JoKo: have you no way of connecting that computer to a network (the internet if possible, your local network otherwise)? it'll be much easier i think
<gopi> hello, i am net to Ubuntu !
<JoKo> LjL, no... :(
<gopi> new*
<CaNsA> should i partition the hd using LVM ?
<gopi> just now i installed Ubuntu and logged into X-Chat
<JoKo> CaNsA, it depends... if you want later to add space to your Linux installation, LVM becomes very handy
<LjL> JoKo: well, installing ubuntu will be easy enough. updating it, or installing new programs, won't be as easy
<CaNsA> the hd will be used as the system drive
<JoKo> So there is no way... Somewhere I've seen updating the repository using CDs
<KRA> apt-get doesn't findt the debfoster package, does one have to compile it ?
<sagarp> hmm and grub doesnt boot normally, it skips everything and automatically goes to the "recovery mode"...i checked menu.lst and it's normal, i dont see why grub wont show the menu
<LjL> JoKo: yeah, you can create an updated CD from another computer
<JoKo> LjL, how to do so?
<LjL> JoKo: won't be the easiest thing on earth
<ruby123> how to check which ubuntu version i am using?
<gopi> I am going to download bt driver (TV tuner card) .... my doubt is should i need to download from Ubunto OS or can i download from Win XP also ?
<LjL> JoKo: well, it boils down to creating a partial mirror of Ubuntu's repositories on a CD. if it were not "partial", i think you could just copy the repository into a CD verbatim
<LjL> JoKo: but of course a CD won't hold the whole repository ;) so i think you should copy all the directories from the rep as they are, except for the "pool" directory -- there you should manually choose which packages you want
<LjL> JoKo: but... dependency hell
<brian_> may I ask a question please?
<ogs> hey. What kernelversion does Drapper Drake come with?
<LjL> JoKo: you don't at least have *another* computer with ubuntu?
<LjL> brian_: don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<JoKo> LjL, I have a notebook with Ubuntu and net access...
<irvin> ogs: now i have 2.6.15-15
<LjL> JoKo: cool, that will make it a bit easier i think...
<brian_> i installed winxp on this box first, then installed ubuntu.... now I get a STOP 0x00000024 error when  I boot windows, windows worked fine before i installed ubuntu....
<brian_> is there a way I can fix the error
<JoKo> brian_, have you change anything in hardware?
<JoKo> changed *
<brian_> it says to run chkdsk but I cant.... wont let me... is there a way within linux to run a chkdsk /f /r on my win32 partition
<brian_> JoKo, no
<LjL> JoKo: try "apt-cache show apt-proxy". if you use that program to download updates for your laptop, then you'll probably be able to simply burn the apt-proxy directory on a cd
<LjL> JoKo: "apt-move" might be useful too, it builds a mirror automatically from raw .deb files... but i think in your case apt-proxy could probably be a better choice
<malverian[work] > Hey guys.. is there a gstreamer plugin set for Dapper Drake that has MAD/MP3 support?
<lesshaste>  can anyone get make menuconfig/xconfig to work for 2.6.16-rc4-mm1? It completely fails for me
<brian_> I want to continue to use ubuntu... and I really like linux.. but I must have my win32 installed and working because I have win32 a-specific aps... help!
<ogs> Im on the verge of installing linux for the very first time, and my choice of distro fell on Ubuntu.... however, I d/l drake instead of badger...is there any reason i should pick badger over drake?
<LjL> JoKo: from apt-proxy's features list: "builds up a partial mirror directory automatically, with exactly the same directory structure and filenames as the original mirror."  --- seems like what you need
<ogs> keep in mind im a total n00b :)
<RichART1> Kamion: but we would like bug reports about whatever is breaking, if you can
<RichART1> 1316.08 RichART1: i'll do just that bro
<RichART1> Kamion: but we would like bug reports about whatever is breaking, if you can
<RichART1> 1316.08 RichART1: i'll do just that bro
<RichART1> 1317.01 RichART1: well, i burn the .iso TWICE=once, 2 a scratched up cd-rw; & 2ndly to a new cd-r; NEITHER would install the other pkgs
<RichART1> Kamion: but we would like bug reports about whatever is breaking, if you can
<RichART1> 1317.19 RichART1: i mean, the base installed ok, but the rest of the pkgs......no
<RichART1> 1316.08 RichART1: i'll do just that bro
<brian_> ogs, Newer versiosn sometimes have better suypport all around...
<irvin> ogs: breezy is stable, dapper is still under development
<jenni> hello ubuntu peeps - new girl here needs help 'mount' ing a usb drive
<JoKo> LjL, ok thanks
<RichART1> 1318.27 RichART1: and whilst booting (w/out the cd~from GRUB) the *name recognition or sth like dat FAILED
<RichART1> 1317.01 RichART1: well, i burn the .iso TWICE=once, 2 a scratched up cd-rw; & 2ndly to a new cd-r; NEITHER would install the other pkgs
<RichART1> 1317.19 RichART1: i mean, the base installed ok, but the rest of the pkgs......no
<RichART1> 1319.07 RichART1: that's pretty all the reports i have
<ruby123> how to check which ubuntu version i am using?
<LjL> JoKo: note that you can use "apt-get --download-only install blah" to import packages into apt-proxy that you do *not* want installed on your net-connected laptop
<RichART1> 1318.27 RichART1: and whilst booting (w/out the cd~from GRUB) the *name recognition or sth like dat FAILED
<LjL> RichART1: don't paste in the channel please
<RichART1> sorry bout that
<RichART1> 1317.01 RichART1: well, i burn the .iso TWICE=once, 2 a scratched up cd-rw; & 2ndly to a new cd-r; NEITHER would install the other pkgs
<RichART1> 1317.19 RichART1: i mean, the base installed ok, but the rest of the pkgs......no
<ruby123> there's no ubuntu --version command
<RichART1> 1319.07 RichART1: that's pretty all the reports i have
<RichART1> sorry again
<RichART1> 1318.27 RichART1: and whilst booting (w/out the cd~from GRUB) the *name recognition or sth like dat FAILED
<RichART1> 1319.07 RichART1: that's pretty all the reports i have
<RichART1> ::LjL:: where can i paste then? pm?
<irvin> RichART1: fix y'er keyboard man ;)
<LjL> RichART1: no, look at the channel topic
<lesshaste>  can anyone get make menuconfig/xconfig to work for 2.6.16-rc4-mm1? It completely fails for me
<RichART1> k
<brian_> post on a website
<JoKo> LjL, thanks for the tip... Very useful indeed
<irvin> !tell RichART1 about pastebin
<RichART1> got it
<ruby123> hola amigos... how to check ubuntu version i am use?
<RichART1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dieguito> lesshaste: fails how?
<LjL> ruby123: "cat /etc/issue"
<brian_> can anyone help me with my problem?
<ruby123> LjL: thank
<lesshaste> dieguito: drivers/scsi/Kconfig:245: can't open file "drivers/scsi/sas/Kconfig"
<irvin> ruby123: uname -a
<jenni> can anyone help me mount my external usb drive?
<LjL> irvin: that will tell him about his *kernel* version, not his *ubuntu* version
<dieguito> lesshaste: check that drivers/scsi/sas/ exists
<irvin> LjL: oops! my bad
<jenni> I looked at the wiki and have a few questions about the /etc/fstab
<lesshaste> dieguito: I have given up on it.. I think it is broken.. thx though
<dieguito> lesshaste: try a vanilla kernel if you want to compile anyway
<lesshaste> dieguito: I was asked to try mm for a bug report
<dieguito> oh
<dieguito> ok
<jenni> if I add a mount command to /etc/fstab and don't always have the drive plugged in, will it mess up if it is in there?
<jenni> I ran fdisk -l and I can see the drive on /dev/sda1 and the filesystem is vfat
<beerockxs> I'm having a problem with the opensource radeon driver.
<beerockxs> when I select it in my xorg.conf, X does not start
<beerockxs> do i need to install a kernel module manually or sth like that?
<beerockxs> i was using the proprietary driver earlier
<gopi> I am having ATI Radeon 9700 Pro.... is there drivers for it for Ubuntu ??
<beerockxs> gopi: the drivers from ati work
<gopi> If so from where can I get it ?
<bunniears> HI guys. im having issues installing onscreen keyboard :S
<beerockxs> gopi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gopi> thanks a lot beerockxs !
<brian_> ok everyone I think I found a solution
<brian_> BUT how do I access the NTFS partition here in linux?
<brian_> all i need to do is delete one file and copy a backup from another location
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<StucKman> brian_: you won't get write access to ntfs partitions
<linuxboyfriend> I want to put a script in system startup, how can I do that?
<ruby123> hm.. i cannot: apt-get install kdevelop
<brian_> StucKman, what can i do then
<StucKman> linuxboyfriend: put it in /etc/init.d/ and then use update-rc.d
<brian_> ntfs.sys file is corrupt after installing ubuntu i have a backup.....
<linuxboyfriend> StucKman: hmm, lemme check
<StucKman> brian_: I guess you're stuck? I don't know your problem...
<beerockxs> brian_, use a windows system rescue disc thingy?
<brian_> recovery doesnt work...
<xtreon> anyone knows a commandline package installer? exept apt?
<brian_> StucKman, here is the problem
<StucKman> ruby123: have you universe enabled?
<_jason> brian_: I think the windows install disk lets you do it, but you can try http://www.nu2.nu/bootdisk/cdrom/, I've heard good things but have never used it
<ruby123> StucKman: checking...
<StucKman> xtreon: apt-get or aptitude
<gopi> beerockxs: So those ATI drivers are automatically installed while installing Ubuntu ?
<brian_> I installed winxp pro, all is fine, no hardware changes, and then i install ubuntu, badger, and after installation... reboot... i get STOP 0x00000024 and cant get into anything recovery, nothing...
<KurtKraut> I found a bug in Dapper Flight 4. I was looking over launchpad and I didn't fing a proper place to report that. Anyone could give me a link ?
<linuxboyfriend> StucKman: will provide some more detal,  update-rc.d is asking for options to use and not doing the job!
<StucKman> brian_: interesting
<ruby123> StucKman: yea universe es enabled
<StucKman> ruby123: kdevelop3?
<pilgrim> I added some fonts to my /usr/shared/fonts/ directory. How do I rebuild the font cache?
<beerockxs> gopi: i don't know, but following the HOWTO will install them
<brian_> I would love to be a guinea pig for the ubuntu dev's...
<gopi> ok thanks
<StucKman> brian_: I don't know much XP
<ruby123> StucKman: thank!
<brian_> if I can send a hardware profile to someone
<brian_> this has to be a bug in the way ubuntu installed itself, some how...
<linuxboyfriend> StucKman: I try to find local.start but can not find it!
<brian_> i mean, i got 5 boxes in this room...
<brian_> none of them have ubuntu
<cyblivious> does someone know where akregator files are stored?
<oklinux> how do I make my icon small ?
<brian_> erxcept this oine...
<_jason> brian_: what option did you choose when installing?  shrink ntfs?
<LjL> cyblivious: .kde/share/apps/akgregator
<robotgeek> cyblivious: .kde/share/apps/akregator
<brian_> did i?
<brian_> i just went default whole way
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone else tell me, how can i put a script in system startup?
<KurtKraut> How can I report a bug in Dapper Flight 4 ?
<cyblivious> thanks guys
<StucKman> brian_: it's more like XP didn't liked that ubuntu overwrited teh MBR or something like that
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: man update-rc.d
<brian_> StucKman, ah
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: not as easy at editing autoexec.bat, mind you
<StucKman> linuxboyfriend: that's distro-specific.
<_jason> brian_: did ubuntu have free space on the drive to create new partitions before you installed/
<irvin> KurtKraut: http://www.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<brian_> yes
<brian_> 100gb drive with base xp install
<brian_> so i guess it had 70 gigs available
<brian_> and i know more then that
<robotgeek> linuxboyfriend: if you want to run at gnome, startup, it si much easier
<_jason> brian_: I mean partition-wise
<brian_> yes it did
<_jason> brian_: strange, the installer shouldn't touch your windows partition if you have unpartitioned space for it
<brian_> jason, i think i am wrong and you are right, it DID resize my parition
<brian_> er partition
<brian_> the NTFS
<ruby123> StucKman: ubuntu security pkgs repo is no responding :-(
<brian_> i wanted ubuntu to have 20 gigs of free space and for win32 to have the rest
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: basically you need to create a script in /etc/init.d/, which can take a "start", "stop" or "restart" argument, and then use update.rc-d to register that script
<vlauzums> hi, what's a good torrent application for ubuntu?
<cyblivious> well, checked the akregator dir hoping there will be a way to customize the layout
<spikebike> azureus
<brian_> i will brb everyone going to try something...
<cyblivious> sadly found nothing
<LjL> is *there* some way that nobody ever mentions to make APT ignore the fact that some installed package has missing dependencies? i know what i'm doing, really .)
<StucKman> ruby123: not my fault :-|
<italy> HEY GUYS
<ruby123> StucKman: i know. :-(
<LjL> vlauzums: there should be one installed by default i think
<StucKman> vlauzums: azureus, but eats *lots* of ram. >300MiB here, with just 10 torrents
<ruby123> argh! i really want kdevelop!!
<LjL> StucKman: well, azureus isn't really for ubuntu anyway
<green_earz> vlauzums: check out bittornado-gui
<LjL> StucKman: at least it's not in the repos
<StucKman> LjL: isn't? I was sure...
<ohgood> vlauzums: do you want cli or gui ?
<spikebike> stuckman resident or allocated?
<StucKman> then... what? bittornado? is there ktorrent?
<vlauzums> ohgood: gui
<ohgood> ok, nevermind :)
<LjL> StucKman: it isn't. though perhaps they have ubuntu packages on their site, dunno, but it's definitely not in the standard reps
<vlauzums> thanks for the suggestions everyone
<robotgeek> ruby123: kdevelop3
<StucKman> spikebike: allocated, but still a lot of memory (yes, I said ram before)
<LjL> ktorrent would be nice and fast, except it keeps crashing on me
<LjL> (hanging actually)
<green_earz> vlauzums: aptitude search bittornado-gui   to see if its on your apt-get mirror
<spikebike> allocated memory is free, I would compare using resident
<ruby123> robotgeek: argh. it keeps saying "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/m4/m4_1.4.3-1_i386.deb  Size mismatch"
<Malachi> Is it just me, or is the Linux version of Nvu a little buggy?
<LjL> ruby123: try another mirror perhaps
<ruby123> LjL: how do that?
<KurtKraut> irvin: can you say me what is the name of this package: http://www.kurtkraut.net/ubuntu/flight4/ (pictures) - I want to report that.
<shikamaru85> anyone know how i use the gdm themes downloaded from gdm-look
<LjL> ruby123: change "us." into something else in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chromebuntu> i have loads of problems with the official mirrors
<KurtKraut> irvin: So I need the name of the package where this code is.
<StucKman> spikebike: well, actually is what top reports as VSIZE, which if not in real RAM, it's in swap
<bunniears> n/m figured it my self :/
<shikamaru85> and the plashcreens
<spikebike> which seems insane
<LjL> ruby123: like "ca.", or "it.", "fr.", whatever nation
<spikebike> oops
<ruby123> LjL: thank
<chromebuntu> LjL: most of the *.archive.ubuntu.com servers all point to the same machine (at least for me)
<shikamaru85> sorry, splashscreens
<mAIJK> Where do I find the file there my webmin accout is?
<spikebike> stuck right, so use RSZ or similar
<chromebuntu> LjL: ah its different now :)
<LjL> chromebuntu: well, the italian mirror is on an italian machine, i can assure you... also, i recall the romanian mirror is as well. don't know about the others
<irvin> KurtKraut: that's a fsck
<irvin> KurtKraut: a file system check if a drive is u/mounted 30 times
<cyblivious> how can i set some apps to run at startup?
<StucKman> mAIJK: open a browser, goto http://localhost:10000/ and use your user and password
<KurtKraut> irvin: No, it is not. I've booted a LiveCD with Flight4 and in the first menu I asked it to check the integrity of the CD.
<LjL> cyblivious: just open the apps that you want to open at startup, and then logout choosing to "save your session"
<KurtKraut> irvin: And when a file is not okay, he prompts the error 'mismatch'. But look carefully to those pictures. The word 'mismatch' in read is scrambled with other words. Ther e is a error in the prompting.
<cyblivious> hehe, isn't there a more 'proper' way?
<ruby123> LjL: yaay! it workes :-)
<ruby123> mi beautiful kdevelop :-)
<StucKman> ruby123: enjoy :)
<LjL> :)
<KurtKraut> irvin: do you know the name of that package ? I need that to report it in the URL you gave me.
<irvin> KurtKraut: oh it's a livecd... better ask in -devel for the correct one.
<KurtKraut> irvin: '-devel' ? Where exactly ?
<LjL> cyblivious: i don't think it's considered "improper", really
<irvin> KurtKraut: #ubuntu-devel
<KurtKraut> irvin: ok, thanks.
<cyblivious> but then, i have to always leave those apps open before shutting down
<tmg2> Hello!
<LjL> cyblivious: no, if you don't normally save your session
<StucKman> cyblivious: you can save the session just once, and then never ever again
<cyblivious> it's always set to save my session
<StucKman> cyblivious: gnome or kde?
<tmg2> Somebody knows why xedit isn't on ubuntu ?
<cyblivious> kde
<LjL> cyblivious: well, then i can tell you i have a ".kde/Autostart" directory. not sure about gnome, though"!
<Morrowyn> no idea, try gedit or kate
<cyblivious> isn't there a startup folder or text file?
<LjL> cyblivious: (anyway, session saving can be disabled if you don't need it)
<cyblivious> i see. thanks
<StucKman> cyblivious: ah, then you have the Autostart directory. serach for it
<tmg2> gedit is heavy :|
<ConfidentiaL> Is it possible to connect to Microsoft's Remote Desktop, with Linux?
<tmg2> I'm using qemacs now :)
<spikebike> rdesktop
<cyblivious> so, i should just place some shorcuts into that dir?
<tmg2> That's a very good small editor :)
<cyblivious> so, i should just place some shortcuts into that dir?
<Morrowyn> :)
<LjL> cyblivious: if you mean "symlinks", i guess so
<StucKman> cyblivious: yes,
<benplaut> having some problems with a broken JFS
<dutch> what does ubuntu use as a cvs client ?
<cyblivious> sorry, just been a linux user for less than a week
<LjL> dutch: cvs? =)
<dutch> yeah
<LjL> dutch: i mean, i guess it uses cvs :)
<benplaut> I had to force-shutdown, and now it's hanging on boot... only mounts root filesystem as RO... anyone know what to do?
<dutch> ...trying to get a cvs webcam driver..
<LjL> dutch: at least, i just type "cvs"
<benplaut> it goes into recovery mode just fine, but i'm not sure what the do from there
<dutch> okay,  i'll try it..thanks
<LjL> dutch: you'll need to have it installed of course, "sudo aptitude install cvs"
<cyblivious> i think i saw an app or option somewhere wherein i can set the apps to autostart. can't remember the utility though
<dutch> LjL:  guess that would be  a good place to start
<Dr_Willis> benplaut,  'check' the file systems - with . err.. i forget the name of the shell command. lol - aint used it in ages
<benplaut> fsck?
<rockyburt> hm, anyone know if the sun jdk is available as a package for dapper drake yet?
<LjL> dutch: then you can have several graphical front-ends if you like... just search for "gnome cvs" or "kde cvs"
<soma> i cant install libssl-dev, cause it depends on an older version of libssl, any clues how i can override it?
<shaa-gi> benplaut: yes.  fsck (or jfs_fsck)
<emmo> can I ask a question but without messing aroud with me I just say that because some users are really nice but other are very nasty....sorry to that.
<Dr_Willis> rockyburt,  i followed the !java bot url and installed it that way
<LjL> emmo: just ask
<rockyburt> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<shaa-gi> benplaut: the entry in /etc/fstab should have a 1 in the last column.  Then fsck should run automatically during reboot
<Dr_Willis> rockyburt,  theyr method makes a package  that you can then install.
<rockyburt> gotcha
<emmo> why I have that output :$ ./browser2.hta
<emmo> ksh: ./browser2.hta: cannot execute - Permission denied
<LjL> emmo: try "chmod +x browser2.hta"
<soma> anyone know how i can force an apt-get install, if it says broken dependency?
<LjL> soma: you can't, afaik
<emmo> LjL: on my terminal ?
<LjL> emmo: yes
<soma> LjL, argh! :)
<mzinz> I'm trying to install Synaptics Touchpad Drivers.. When I select for install, I get the following:  Depends: xserver-xfree86 (> 4.1.0).  I can't find this file anywhere in package manager..
<LjL> soma: you can only use dpkg to install the stuff manually
<LjL> soma: but then, next time apt-get (or aptitude) runs, it will try to remove it
<rockyburt> Dr_Willis: you did that for dapper? i can't seem to find a java-package deb to install (the wiki docs say i must install this)
<benplaut> shaa-gi: i can get into recovery... should i just run the check from there?
<Dr_Willis> rockyburt,  the directions i found told you how ti MAKE that deb.
<shaa-gi> benplaut: yes, that should work
<ConfidentiaL> I know that linux doesn't use batch files, but how do I make a terminal file that launches a command when I click the file? I would like it for the remote desktop...
<cyblivious> has anyone experienced having their pc unstable and jerky after mounting an ntfs partition?
<emmo> LjL: but what is chmod +x ? what that means ??
<mzinz> How do I enable X Shared Memory Config in XF86Config?
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: uh, i'm not sure what you mean? you click on what?
<Dr_Willis> ConfidentiaL,  where did ya hear that about 'batch files' - i use them all the time.
<rockyburt> Dr_Willis: no, the instructions describe how to make "j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb", but you need java-package installed in order to make it
<Dr_Willis> ConfidentiaL,  you can eaially make a 'launcher' that runs any shell script you make.
<LjL> emmo: it changes the permissions on the file, and makes it executable for its owner. in order to execute files, they must be marked as executable
<Dr_Willis> rockyburt,  i do belive ya had to have multiverse or somthng in the repos for that package.
<ConfidentiaL> Dr_Willis : How?
<irvin> emmo: that means your giving execute permission on a file... man chmod for more info
<benplaut> shaa-gi: do you know what a 'xtree page corrupt' is? i think the journal is b0rked
<mzinz> I'm trying to install Synaptics Touchpad Drivers.. When I select for install, I get the following:  Depends: xserver-xfree86 (> 4.1.0).  I can't find this file anywhere in package manager..
<rockyburt> Dr_Willis: i think java-package provides "make-jpkg"
<rockyburt> i have multiverse :(
<Dr_Willis> rockyburt,  i rember adding somthing. let me check
<LjL> emmo: likewise, they must be set as readable to read them, and writable to write them. every file has three set of permissions --- one that decides what the *owner* of the file can do, one that decides what the *group* of users that the file belongs to can do, and one that decides that the *world* can do
<shaa-gi> shaa-gi: it means you won't be able to recover whatever file it's complaining about
<Dr_Willis> rockyburt,  main restricted universe multiverse
<shaa-gi> benplaut: lit means you won't be able to recover whatever file it's complaining about
<benplaut> shaa-gi: so i should rescue on a livecd and reinstall?
<rockyburt> Dr_Willis: i already have:  deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<LjL> emmo: try "ls -l any-file-you-like" -- it will show something like "-rwxrwxrwx" (or "-rwx-r----", or various combinations). from left to right, that's what the owner, group and world can do
<mzinz> Synaptics touchpad driver says I need a newer version of xserver-xfree86.  When I do apt-get install xserver-xfree86, it says I have the newest version... im stuck
<emmo> so just last question guys...always when I have that output I can do the same command ???
<Dr_Willis> rockyburt,   no clue.. i just adeed multiverse to like all the repos :P and got it.
<LjL> emmo: no, not blindly...
<LjL> emmo: "permission denied" can come up for various reasons, only one of which is the file not being marked as executable
<shaa-gi> benplaut: fsck should tell you the path to any files that cannot be fixed.  You may be able to recover and just have to fix a file or two
<LjL> emmo: for example, you may simply not be the owner of that file -- if that's the case, you won't even be able to change its permissions
<ConfidentiaL> Dr_Willis : What is the extension name for the file? Is it .bat here too?
<shaa-gi> benplaut: Unless it spews out a whole lot of errors
<LjL> emmo: (in that case, you can change them using "sudo chmod", but you should take a lot of care with that)
<benplaut> shaa-gi: by fixing a file you mean deleting it?
<Dr_Willis> ConfidentiaL,  now is the time for you to learn some linux basics. :P  it does not have to have any extension. and can be in any of a dozen programing languages.
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: there are no extensions in linux
<shaa-gi> benplaut: fsck will delete a file it can't fix
<benplaut> ahh
<TonyB2006> the 64bit ubuntu installer keeps freezing as its installing
<TonyB2006> the md5sum of the cd is fine
<ConfidentiaL> oh, lol, NICE!:D
<benplaut> so recovery of the fs isn't possible?
<shaa-gi> benplaut: Depending on the file, you might not worry about it.  It depends on the file
<benplaut> says the filesystem is clean
<blueboy> hi all ..just testing ubuntu and came to realise that it didn't ask me for a root password? Whats that all about ?
<ConfidentiaL> so I can write like a C++ code in an empty document, and just run it?
<shaa-gi> benplaut: that's good
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: at the beginning on a script, you can type  "  #/bin/sh  " -- this means that the script will be executed by /bin/sh, which is the system shell
<emmo> LjL: yeah I'm not owner ...so where shall I lean more about that but with more details ?
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: but it can be anything else, like a Perl interpreter, whatever
<emmo> LjL:please..
<LjL> !tell emmo about cli
<benplaut> brb
<ConfidentiaL> LjL : What about C++ in it?
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: not unless you find a C++ *interpreter*
* TonyB2006 waits
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: and C/C++ are usually *compiled* language, though there are certainly some interpreters for C around... not sure about C++
<blueboy> can anybody help me please with ( I am sure ) this simple Q ?
<Dr_Willis> heh...
<mivecz> hello  how i  fix  some bugs in  ubundu the  command
<TonyB2006> can someone help me?
<emmo> Thank you guys....
<bestadvocate> I have a need to convince some GTK2 apps, like Serpentine and Thoggen to use a something other than the root file system as the temporary dirrectory.  Anyone have any advice?
<irvin> !tell blueboy about sudo
<mivecz> hello  how i  fix  some bugs in  ubundu the  command
<bestadvocate> mivecz you dont make any sense
<mivecz> upgrade
<Siddhartha211> yo
<Siddhartha211> anyone there
<ConfidentiaL> also, can I make the window bar at the bottom have more then 1 row?
<blueboy> irvin, thanks man
<Siddhartha211> i need some help
<alteroo> Siddhartha211: really?
<emmo> LjL:thank you
<Siddhartha211> im trying to install Adobe Acrobat for Windows...except there some folder it need to install to but it cant becuase windows doesnt allow it
<bestadvocate> emmo: hehe
<Siddhartha211> but if i use linux
<Siddhartha211> can i delete the file
<alteroo> Siddhartha211: all you want to do is open a pdf right?
<emmo> bestadvocate:what ?:)
<VarkOogTandePast> hey
<VarkOogTandePast> is tis where i can get help with ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> emmo: sorry I intended to adress alteroo who had typed the line before you
<ConfidentiaL> brb
<Siddhartha211> YO I ALREADY REGISTERED HOW COME I CANT SEND PRIVATE MESSAGES?????????????
<Siddhartha211> do i have to log in or something
<LjL> VarkOogTandePast: it does say "official ubuntu support channel" in the topic, so i guess so ;)
<ice> someone tell me how to fix this
<VarkOogTandePast> lol sorry
<ice> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ice>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<ice>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<ice>   Serial number of failed request:  97
<ice>   Current serial number in output stream:  98
<LjL> Siddhartha211: start by not SHOUTING, please
<robotgeek> ice, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<emmo> bestadvocate: no worries...
<ice> sorry
<LjL> Siddhartha211: you need to "/msg nickserv identify your-password"
<VarkOogTandePast> i need elp removing that grub ting
<ice> I have glx enabled though
<Siddhartha211> "/msg nickserv identify your-password"
<VarkOogTandePast> and to connect to a VPN with ubuntu
<Siddhartha211> where do i put the password
<bestadvocate> lol
<BrenIII> is there a problem with gcc-3.4???  I'm getting a "failed to fetch......Size mismatch"
<LjL> Siddhartha211: without the quotes...         perhaps at the place of "your-password"?
<LjL> Siddhartha211: (are you kidding me?)
<bestadvocate> this is highly entertaining
<alteroo> Siddhartha211: how old are you?
<ice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9057
<Big`Hades> what is ubuntu ?
<Siddhartha211> 16...but i dont no how to work IRC chats that well
<abre> what would be the best program for graphically partitioning my hd?
<syyd> bestadvocate - u r right
<alteroo> Big`Hades: ubuntu the word? or the Distro?
<VarkOogTandePast> is there sumwhere where i can go and read up on those tings?
<Big`Hades> the distro
<heishiro> Is there an easy way to install JRE on Ubuntu?
<ice> package
<wter> i want to install java1.4 in -> /usr/local/java1.4 <-- how ? :)
<ice> synaptic
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<alteroo> Siddhartha211: reading is a good way to start learning how to use irc chats
<EvilGuru> is there a breezy backports project>
<alteroo> Big`Hades: have you tried the site
<nickrud> javadebs are nice
<VarkOogTandePast> ice how do i set up my VPN on ubuntu?
<VarkOogTandePast> please help
<ice> hmm
<alteroo> Big`Hades: http://www.ubuntu.com/ <-- check it out
<Big`Hades> alteroo: yes but is easyer here
<heishiro> ill try synaptic.. but i searched for it and it didnt show.
<VarkOogTandePast> thats like te decideing factor for me to carry on using it
<ice> best bet check out vpn servers first and a client
<Big`Hades> alteroo: why is this distro so good ?
<ice> then go from there
<ice> sorry I use remote desktop
<EvilGuru> anyone know if there is one
<wter> where will java automaticcaly be installed, cause i have to set $JAVA_HOME to it
<VarkOogTandePast> i c
<alteroo> Big`Hades: I trust you havent tried it either
<bestadvocate> Big`Hades: Its the Universe that won me over
<nickrud> heishiro, search for jre2 (for blackdown java) if you can't find it, you need to enable the multiverse repository
<oklinux> how do I make the icon on the desktop smaller ?
<VarkOogTandePast> bleh, coz i only got the VPN setting from my isp
<irvin> Big`Hades: because it just works? ;)
<Big`Hades> :)
<alteroo> Siddhartha211: so.. yeah.. you want to open a pdf?
<StucKman> wter: most likely in /usr/lib/java or something similat
<abre> what would be the best program for graphically partitioning my hd?
<heishiro> ok nickrud, ill try that... The Multiverse repository i think is enabled... Ill check anyway. Thanks
<VarkOogTandePast> The VPN is a local internet service provider, 512kbps uncapped
<alteroo> Big`Hades: it works well too
<LjL-Dinner> abre: gparted
<VarkOogTandePast> r399 pm
<LjL-Dinner> Big`Hades: because debian's good, and ubuntu is based on debian with some nice refinements for the desktop user
<nickrud> oklinux, System->Prefs->File manager, change the icon zoom
<StucKman> abre: best? partition magic, colsed dource, paid. if not, you can try the gparted live cd
<wter> StucKman, in /usr/lib isnt a dir called java only a file called java
<nickrud> oklinux, that'll change the sizes in a filemanager window also, though
<StucKman> wter: that must be /usr/bin/java
<ice> alright now someone help me outu
<ice> lol
<ice> I installed dapper
<ice> but now can[t get nvidia to work
<StucKman> wter: once installeb from .debs, you can dpkg -L <packagename> to sse where/what's been installed
<VarkOogTandePast> ice which nvidia do u use?
<wter> cause i wan t to install ninan, here http://ninan.sourceforge.net/installing.html
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<wter> ill try stuckman
<ice> 6600 gt
<sixslap> can anyone here tell me why ident wont work
<VarkOogTandePast> sorry then myne setting wont elp you
<ice> why what do you have
<linuxboyfriend> can I move to lower version (3.3.6) of GCC from a higer version (4.0.2)?
<VarkOogTandePast> using the fx5500 turbo
<ice> yes
<ice> install both
<VarkOogTandePast> inno3d
<StucKman> linuxboyfriend: you can install several at the same time
<ice> use export CC=gcc-3.4
<ice> to compile
<StucKman> linuxboyfriend: and see what ice is saying
<ice> fx5500 how old is that
<VarkOogTandePast> ok, the VPN tings looks like its not going to happen. So how do i remove the GRUB without using fdisk/ mbr command
<ice> and you have dapper
<alteroo> linuxboyfriend: sudo aptitude install gcc-3.3 #try that
<VarkOogTandePast> about a year or so ice
<linuxboyfriend> ice: can you give me any link for help, today is my first day with ubuntu
<ice> umm
<edward0> where can I download the ubuntu gnome themes?
<ice> just do as I said bro
<ice> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<VarkOogTandePast> its 256mb and 256bit so its doing fine for now
<ompaul> edward0, there are some on gnome-look
<ice> then do :::export CC=gcc-3.4
<StucKman> linuxboyfriend: or use synaptics and look for gcc
<linuxboyfriend> ice: thanks a lot :)
<ice> np
<alteroo> edward0 have you tried gnome-look.org?
<ice> vark
<irvin> edward0: the easiest way to do it is install gnome-art
<ice> help me
<ice> lol
<sixslap> can anyone tell me how to make ident work?
<VarkOogTandePast> wat moet ek vir jou doen bra?
<ice> I want to run my graphics card on dapper
<TonyB2006> can somepne please help me?
<VarkOogTandePast> lol
<bestadvocate> I'm accited about ebuntu.
<TonyB2006> c'mon
<TonyB2006> the 64bit ubuntu installer keeps freezing as its installing
<edward0> alteroo: yes but none are the actual ubuntu versions they vary is some way
<VarkOogTandePast> hhhhmmmm
<TonyB2006> please...
<ice> freezing
<ice> you mean at the splash screen
* TonyB2006 pokes everyone, twice
<alteroo> edward0: sudo aptitude install gnome-art #try that
<TonyB2006> no
<VarkOogTandePast> ek is nou terug
<refuze2looze> how can i have startx executed automatically after logging in?
<ice> vark help
<TonyB2006> it freezes at the part where its like "Installing the base system"
<ice> hmm
<TonyB2006> at a different point every time
<emmo> see ya...
<ice> vark help
<VarkOogTandePast> gan gou kyk of ek jou kan help ice
<VarkOogTandePast> wat is jou vendor?
<heishiro> Thanks nickrud... The Multiverse repositore was my problem... It wasnt enabled... Thanks a lot...
<VarkOogTandePast> Nvidia?
<ice> yeah
<nickrud> heishiro, yw
<wter> !nohup
<ubotu> wter: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<VarkOogTandePast> En die chipset maker? So Gigabyte bv. ?
<wter> whats nohup ?
<ice> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<ice> nvidia
<ice> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<MetaMorfoziS> nohup means nohangup
<MetaMorfoziS> if you start an application from terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> if you press ctrl c
<ice> for dapper bot
<MetaMorfoziS> app is stopped
<ice> !dapper-nvidia
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ice
<TonyB2006> 3hmm, is dapper the unstable distribution
<wter> thnx :)
<MetaMorfoziS> you can use nohup or the & symbol
<ompaul> TonyB2006, dapper is very unstable
<VarkOogTandePast> ok brb ice
<ice> k
<MetaMorfoziS> for ex: gedit &
<ice> come on
<ompaul> TonyB2006, are you trying to install dapper or 5.10?
<MetaMorfoziS> if you ^^ you get back the console, and gedit runs...
<linuxboyfriend> ice: when I gave the command sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4, it said that (I am) linuxboyfriend not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported? whats wrong?
<TonyB2006> ompaul: 5.10
<ice> all I want is to get my graphics card working is that too much to ask
<ice> lol
<wter> ok ok
<ice> ????
<nnacht> I have problem with my network card: it breaks everytime if I try to download a big file, say a cd-image. The NIC ist 8139
<exxpert_> Im baaack!
<ice> boy what are you using ?
<bestadvocate> ice: i never got mine working right, accept in horray for a while.
<ice> I got it working just fine in breezy
<exxpert_> im now on my own ubuntu dapper installation,, got the monitor to work!,,
<ice> even the chip set worked good
<ice> exxpert
<ice> have you got your card to work on it
<ompaul> TonyB2006, so you have in place an AMD 64 and it freezes some of the way into the install, there are several possible causes of this, no definitive option, so first off there is a page with "boot options" which you can view by pressing F1 and then F5 while the machine is paused at the start of the boot process
<VarkOogTandePast> dan neem ek an die is jou paste www.linuxforums.org/forum/coffee-lounge/55196-ubuntu-6-04-released-4-20-a.html
<ompaul> !tell TonyB2006 about boot options
<ice> yeah its a bitch to get the monitor to work
<ompaul> !tell TonyB2006 about bootoptions
<ice> especially if its not a fresh install
<TonyB2006> the main thing is that i installed it once before a while ago
<ice> thx vark
<mzinz> Synaptics touchpad driver says I need a newer version of xserver-xfree86.  When I do apt-get install xserver-xfree86, it says I have the newest version... im stuck
<exxpert_> it was the horizsync that f*cked up things..
<VarkOogTandePast> np
<ompaul> TonyB2006, the bot has sent you a message have a look at it
<TonyB2006> im already using vga=791 option
<TonyB2006> i know
<bestadvocate> Anyone running dapper right now?
<exxpert> yuup
<rockyburt> anyone know if the w32codecs run in dapper's totem-gstreamer or if i need totem-xine ?
<bestadvocate> exxpert:Is it a good time to upgrade to it on a spare partition?
<nickrud> rockyburt, totem-xine
<exxpert> but dont ask me anything about it;-)
<ompaul> TonyB2006, there is also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<irvin> bestadvocate: i'm on it
<Matyas_za> HI guys
<TonyB2006> no, it IS booting
<TonyB2006> *IS* booting up
<Silivrenion> I was able to get my server to boot into dos via a win98 boot cd lying around... Its in dos, and i've cd'ed to the ubuntu install cd.. what do I need to do to get it to install via dos?
<TonyB2006> and installing part of the system
<exxpert> bestadvocate: im not the one to ask that my friend,, sorry.. im n00b:-D
<nnacht> Can somebody helps me with my network card? The Nic is 8139 in a toshiba m40 notebook, and it breaks everytime when I try to download some big files, like cd-images.
<bestadvocate> I think I'm going to upgrade to dapper, on account of my boredom
<exxpert> bestadvocate: then its a good idea:-)
<ompaul> TonyB2006, read that web page based on what I have seen here it seems to work for some
<VarkOogTandePast> ice is that post help you?
<nickrud> bestadvocate, the best reason possible, imho ;)
<ice> hell no
<foampeac1> hi
<ice> there just bitching aboutu ubuntu
<mzinz> Synaptics touchpad driver says I need a newer version of xserver-xfree86.  When I do apt-get install xserver-xfree86, it says I have the newest version... im stuck
<Tom_> hello ;)
<ompaul> ice, language please
<ice> sorry
<ice> is there a dapper room
<Kyral> #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<Matyas_za> I just installed proftpd and when i try and restart, /etc/init.d/proftpd restart I get this error Warning: ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd
<VarkOogTandePast> ek sal nog kyk
<VarkOogTandePast> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<rad4Christ> Guys, I'm trying to change ownership of some folders on a second hard drive, but I'm getting this:
<rad4Christ> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/Server/cannon': Operation not permitted
<Tom_> !raid
<ubotu> hmm... raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<rad4Christ> Any idea?
<ice> matyas get glftpd
<ice> a lot better
<Knowledge_|wOrk> what would you guys recommend? installing ubuntu (before 5.1) and then do an upgrade? or just download the newest?
<ice> and easier
<Matyas_za> is it better?
<exxpert> gotta reboot*
<ice> yeah
<Kyral> 5.10 is on discs
<Tom_> thx ubotu
<Kyral> Knowledge_|wOrk: and its 5.10 (as in five POINT ten )
<Matyas_za> Thank you ICE!
<VarkOogTandePast> !vpn
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, VarkOogTandePast
<ConfidentiaL> so, is there any way of making the window's bar have more then 1 row?
<rad4Christ> Anyone?
<ice> yep
<xtreon> Can anyone explain what YUM is?
<Kyral> xtreon: Its Fedora's Package manager
<ice> isn;t that suse
<Kyral> Think Apt for RPM
<Kyral> but we don't use it for obvious reasons :D
<ice> yum is susse isn't
<ice> it
<xtreon> ubuntu is RPM?
<ice> no
<Kyral> xtreon: Ubuntu is Deb
<ice> apt
<TonyB2006> no
<Kyral> xtreon: Apt-Get :D
<TonyB2006> yes, apt
<TonyB2006> or dpkg
<ice> yep
<Kyral> It's Debian Based so we get the mother of all Package Management :D
<xtreon> Mandrake is RPM? :D
<ice> bummer I want to play some games
<ice> lol
<Kyral> okay
<ompaul> ice, no it is Yast which masks the rpm commands in SuSE and you asked about dapper /join #ubuntu+1 for it
<Kyral> Off the top of my head
<ice> thanks
<xtreon> what the hell is RPM then? :S
<rad4Christ> anyone?
<ompaul> xtreon, language, and it is short for RedHat Package Manager
<zF> !info RPM
<_jason> rad4Christ: what filesystem?
<ubotu> rpm: (Red Hat package manager), section admin, is optional. Version: 4.0.4-31ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1968 kB
<exxpert> anyone know how to change resolution on startup screen?
<rad4Christ> FAT32, is that the culprit?
<irvin> rad4Christ: use sudo chmod
<Kyral> RPM: Fedora, SuSE, RedHat(DUH!), Mandriva. Deb(Apt-Get): Debian, Kanotix, U/K/Xubuntu, Mepis, Knoppix, SymphonyOS
<ompaul> exxpert, sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> rad4Christ: maybe, never tried it... did you try with sudo?
<edward0> Human doesn't show up in gnome-art application :(
<xtreon> Kyral: thanks =)
<Kyral> xtreon: thats just off the top of my head
<VarkOogTandePast> good luck guys
<exxpert> ompaul: is that really just the resloution of the startup?
<rad4Christ> Yeah, I tried sudo.
<xtreon> so where do i find info about YUM?
<Kyral> xtreon: not here
<Kyral> lol
<xnull> how do I split files?
<rad4Christ> I can go to System > Administration > Disks, highlight the drive, click browse, and I can do whatever I want.
<irvin> edward0: the Human theme is installed by default
<Kyral> xtreon: look on fedorawiki.org
<xtreon> Kyral: ok i will.. thanks
<exxpert> ompaul: you know then ubuntu is starting up and loads things..
<rad4Christ> But if I go to it from PLaces, I can't to anything...
<ompaul> exxpert ahh
<hypnox> xnull: split
<beerockxs> how can I make sure that the agpgart kernel module is loaded before the radeon one is?
<ompaul> exxpert, let me look that one up I think you can do something with it
<yorian> anyone knows how strange menu's in VLC, Audacity, xwine, xmms can appear?
<eldad> hallo! does anybody knows how to configure keyboard language settings?
<alteroo> yorian: yeah ... if you turn the screen upside down :-)
<Tedd> Hi. Does anyone know if there's 4-speaker-support for Linux?
<rad4Christ> I've typed "sudo chown system_username /mnt/Server"
<Tedd> I have four speakers and only two of them function.
<yorian> alteroo: LOL, I mean this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133469
<yorian> eldad: System>Preferences>Keyboard?
<eldad> Tedd: I'm not sure but I guess u can configure that using ALSA
<rad4Christ> I get: chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/Server': Operation not permitted
<yorian> if you're using gnome
<ompaul> exxpert, you have to be able to, because the live CDs all offer different font sizes
<alteroo> yorian: oh. so.. what's so weird about the menu?
<exxpert> ompaul. Sure thing! when i installed, i got to choose between "VGA" and many other resolutions.. the first install i did when things died i got 1280x1024 in the whole install and startup,, then i messed it up and installed again and forgotten to choose 1280x1024, just VGA and now ots booting in 640x480
<rad4Christ> Anyone have an idea?
<yorian> alteroo: I attached some images in the topic :) it's hard to describe
<exxpert> ompaul: wierd stuff:-D
<alteroo> rad4Christ: have you tried putting sudo infront of the chown command?
<alteroo> yorian: oh i see
<modi> Hi, how can i increase font size in emacs?
<rad4Christ> YEah
<rad4Christ> alteroo, YEs
<stian> Hey, I've got a big file I wanna put on a fat32 ext2 drive and I thought I'd use tar or similar to devide the file into several parts. How should the command look like? "tar -c someiso.iso" etc?
<ompaul> exxpert, not a normal question, however for X that command I gave you works, well your asking and I know it must be possible I am just trying to find the syntax that impacts it - I can't even get a command yet - but hey it will come
<Kyral> modi: M-x customize and look around
<Tedd> eldad, I've been playing in ALSA forever but it hasn't helped
<Kyral> That thing is huge...
<alteroo> rad4Christ: and it still doesnt believe you?
<alteroo> yorian: beats me
<eldad> yorian: using Gnome... I couldn't figure out how to use the the combination chars like in XP (`+E -> )
<rad4Christ> Yep, but I think I know why.
<rad4Christ> It's FAT32
<Tedd> Does anyone have a fully-functioning 4-speaker system?
<alteroo> rad4Christ: you mean the drive is mounted readonly?
<CaNsA> how do i install my gfx card?
<yorian> eldad: I also have difficulties with that stuff, also in Windows
<eldad> Tedd: sorry, don't know much...
<yorian> alteroo: It comes and goes, strangethings, those computers ;)
<Tedd> 'salright
<exxpert> ompaul: I know..:-),,tricky,, thanks for helping me out..:-)
<Tedd> Anybody else have a fully-funtioning 4-speaker system on Ubuntu?
<alteroo> yorian: yup... that;s how they are
<Tedd> I have a 4 speaker set with a subwoofer that came with the computer, but only the 2 speakers on ther right and subwoffer are working.
<eldad> yorian: in XP it works out of the box (at least on my HP laptop)
<CaNsA> actually my gfx card is installed
<CaNsA> but it wont go to 1024x 768
<eldad> yorian: have u got any idea how is that functionality called?
<yorian> eldad: not with me :), but here in Linux the (`+E -> ) doesn't work, I'll look for it too :)
<yorian> CaNsA: what type?
<yorian> eldad: no idea
<JW> New to ubuntu.  How do I add a Financing section to the applications menu for gnucash?
<nickrud> JW, use apps->system tools->menu editor
<yorian> JW: install alacarte :)
<CaNsA> voodoo 3
<ConfidentiaL> how did I make a file run in the terminal?
<lint> Anyone with any experience installing Enlightenment?
<sixslap> i just wanna know how to make ident work
<nickrud> CaNsA, oooh, are we ever up to date :)
<CaNsA> sixslap, forward port 113
<CaNsA> lol nickrud
<nickrud> CaNsA, I used one of those for a long time, what's the problem?
<eldad> yorian: thanx anyhow... BTW, do u know whether it is possible to start SKYPE as AWAY
<CaNsA> i cant get it to display in 1024x768
<irvin> CaNsA: what kind of video card do you have?
<rad4Christ> OK
<yorian> CaNsA: no
<yorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d?highlight=%28voodoo%29
<CaNsA> cheers
<yorian> yw :)
<rad4Christ> alteroo, I have a VFAT partition on the HD. IF I go through Administration > Disks, I can add/edit files fine.
<eldad> ConfidentiaL: just write its name...
<rad4Christ> alteroo, if I go to Places > COmputer, and browse there, it's read only
<rad4Christ> I need to make it read/write for every user locally.
<nickrud> CaNsA, you probably need to do the FixVideoResolution link on that page first to get the proper vertrefresh & horizsync lines into xorg.conf
<refuze2looze> is there a log file X keeps which says the screen mode which it was running at?
<edward0> ubuntu-artwork
<edward0> :)
<ompaul> exxpert, well you got me stumped, I have tried booting a live CD there a moment ago (if you have the ram for it qemu -cdrom file.iso) and I have gone through the menu nothing jumped out at me
<eldad> help:  how should the keyboard be configured for  use of combination chars like in XP (`+E ->  and so on...)
<yorian> nickrud: he has a voodoo3, it's abit special :)
<yorian> nickrud: the link that a gave him gives good info :)
<Ribs> 3dfx > *
<nickrud> yorian, I wrote it :)
<yorian> lol :p
<sixslap> grrrrrrrrrr
* sixslap kicks computer
<exxpert> ompaul: i give up!:-),, thanks for your efforts!
<LjL-Dinner> refuze2looze: /var/log/Xorg.log is the one i can think of. it lists a few things
<mzinz> Synaptics touchpad driver says I need a newer version of xserver-xfree86.  When I do apt-get install xserver-xfree86, it says I have the newest version... im stuck
<ompaul> exxpert, if it was a dog it would have bitten us
* sixslap kills himself
<ompaul> exxpert, on the development version it works like this press F3 right at the beginning if that impacts an already older and installed system I have no idea
<Angel_Dex_> Is there anything in ubuntu that tells the CPU temp?
<modi> OK, M-x customize, then I guess I have to choose "Faces" and then ?:(
<exxpert> ompaul: you dont have a clue on how to get a wireless pakage of keyboard and mice to work?,, just to shutdown, plug in USB and startup and its working?!
<refuze2looze> LjL-Dinner, thanks..
<Tedd> Hmmm
<exxpert> ompaul: on the dapper?
<ompaul> exxpert, if it is correctly build it should but I don't have one to test
<Tedd> There doesn't seem to be anything on the forums about my problem.
<obscurite> Hey all. I've been using Ubuntu happly for a while, until I deleted my top panel as an experiment. Now I can't quite figure out how to get it back.
<refuze2looze> and can i get xorg to display which screen mode it is currently running on?
<ompaul> exxpert, shhh we don't talk about that here thats in #ubuntu+1 :)
<exxpert> ompaul: then i should move!,, i use it..*schhh*
<mzinz> Synaptics touchpad driver says I need a newer version of xserver-xfree86.  When I do apt-get install xserver-xfree86, it says I have the newest version... im stuck
<mzinz> any ideas?
<ompaul> exxpert, go there and meet your kindred spirits
<obscurite> The desktop is a bit hard to use without any way to launch applications. Anyone have a good resource for figuring out how to get my top panel back? Or make my own panels?
<nickrud> mzinz, you could try the xorg-driver-synaptics package, if you haven't already
<Tedd> Can anybody reccomend an audio engine? Maybe that's it?
<LjL> obscurite: under KDE, it's settings / desktop / panels. i can't imagine it would be too much different in gnome...?
<mzinz> nickrud, i have..
<ConfidentiaL> eldad : I didnt get that... Just write its name??? I have an empty file, and I have filled in the "code" for my remote desktop connection, and I want that to be a file I can run...
<obscurite> LjL - Do you mean under the menus? I don't even have any menus anymore.
<Matyas_za> Good night guys!
<fek> does anybody have the behavoiur with kopete on breezy to, when you send a message through icq, it will crash?
<nickrud> mzinz, then you might try checking for the xorg development files
<LjL> obscurite: can you launch the control panel or something using the right mouse button on the desktop?
<kyletxag> hey guys, i just installed wildfire, a jabber server on breezy, but I dont know how to make the program start as a service.  Wildfire came with a daemon called wildfired, but I dont know where to put it...  anyone?
<CaNsA> when doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaNsA> what chipset should i choose for a voodo 3?
<nickrud> CaNsA, tdfx
<CaNsA> jammin
<obscurite> LjL - I can launch gnome-control-center but it has no panels options
<mzinz> nickrud, ok
<CaNsA> nickrud
<CaNsA> video card bus identifyer
<eldad> ConfidentiaL: I'm afraid I don't understand what r u trying to do...
<nickrud> mzinz, if you don't have any, x-window-system-dev will get you *all* you need
<nickrud> CaNsA, skip that, it should work automatically
<CaNsA> kk
<Makaraki> want to mount a hda1 patition with ntfs data (windows)
<CaNsA> kernal frame buffer?
<nickrud> CaNsA, I mean, use the default just about everywhere
<CaNsA> kk
<obscurite> C'mon you gnome experts - anyone know how I can get my top panel back after I "removed" it?
<LjL> obscurite: dunno, not being a gnome user i don't really know these interface details...
<Makaraki> Hi guys, grettings, I have a newbie question
<nickrud> obscurite, right click the bottom panel (between the window list and window switcher) add new panel
<obscurite> nickrud - damn, i coulda sworn I looked for something like that. teehee. thanks.
<Makaraki> I edit the fstab with the next /dev/hda1       /media/win      ntfs    user,noauto,ro,nls=utf8,uid=1000  0   0
<ubuntu_> obscurite: do you have the bottom panel left?
<modi> Kyral, are you there?
<obscurite> I managed to add a top panel
<nickrud> obscurite, it's very hard to find the first time :)
<mzinz> nickrud, its so weird.. i try to get the synaptics drivers and it tells me to check my repos because i dont have the newest version of xserver-xfree86
<Makaraki> and I already created a directory
<beerockxs> when will gnome remember panel placement correctly?
<soundray> Looking for advice on compilation: I have a run-time critical application that compiles with gcc 3.4, but not with 4.0. I'd like a rough idea how difficult it is in general to port code to gcc 4. Anyone with any experience here?
<Kyral> modi: I'm ttyping up notes
<Kyral> is it critical?
<ConfidentiaL> eldad : just make a file with contents I would like to run in the terminal when I click on it...
<obscurite> THANKS LjL, nichrud, ubuntu_
<modi> not really
<LjL> Makaraki: and the problem is?
<nickrud> mzinz, could you post the complete error from an apt-get run to pastebin?
<Kyral> modi: Sorry, I really have to study...
<Makaraki> LjL: it doesn't work
<Mr> hey
<LjL> soundray: i guess most of the times it's simply some stupid programming mistake that the programmers didn't notice... but on the other hand if it's a big application it might *base* itself on the old gcc behaviour
<LjL> soundray: can't you just compile it with gcc 3 and be done with it?
<mzinz> nickrud, ya
<LjL> Makaraki: define "doesn't work", what happens when you mount it?
<modi> Kyral, Good speed!
<soundray> LjL, I could, but it's a memory-intensive thing (we chatted about it before) and I want the best available optimization for amd64.
<mzinz> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9060
<LjL> soundray: how big is it, and how many dependencies it requires to compile? if it doesn't take ages to get it to compile, i'll give it a try
<CaNsA> nickrud, cheers mate
<NickGarvey> apt-get update is failing after I first installed ubuntu?
<CaNsA> that works a treat
<nickrud> CaNsA, yw
<LjL> NickGarvey: failing like what?
<NickGarvey> You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems.
<esac> running flight-4 .. my alps touchpad acceleration and sensitivity is at its highest, yet it is still REALLY slow to move the mouse across the screen, any ideas ?
<NickGarvey> Couldn't stat sources package list
<eldad> ConfidentiaL: if I understand correctly u r trying to create some sort of a script - if so u should have the first line with the correct script language and where the interperter is loacated for example (for running a bash script):
<_jason> NickGarvey: did you run apt-get update
<arnoud> hi all
<l0> .. Ihave  question guys...
<NickGarvey> yes
<soundray> LjL, code size is 94 MB. Its main dependency is libvtk.
<eldad> ConfidentiaL: #! /bin/bash
<nickrud> mzinz, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LjL> NickGarvey: perhaps it's a problem with the mirror. the US mirror seemed to have some problems some minutes ago
<Makaraki> LjL: Firstly I typed mkdir /media/win and then I edit with sudo vim /etc/fstab and put in the last line /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs user,noauto,ro,uid=1000,nls=utf8 0 0 and also I reboot my machine and when i try to acces to win it doesn't show me anything
<NickGarvey> thats what I get when I run apt-get update
<mzinz> nickrud, breezy
<NickGarvey> it was happening last night too LjL
<ahlich> anyone can help me w (another) nvidia driver problem? no tutorials or How-to's have worked for me because my Ubuntu is not recognizing my video card...
<LjL> soundray: ugh. big. well, what app is it anyway?
<_jason> NickGarvey: and what did it do?  put errors and contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mzinz> nickrud, ?
<l0> general question Iguess...     but.. why arn't things like.. make, and gcc installed by deafault? :|
<LjL> Makaraki: try "sudo mount /media/win" and tell me what error it gives (but use the pastebin if it's longer than one line!)
<NickGarvey> how would I do that if I don't have a gui?
<NickGarvey> oh I know
<NickGarvey> apt-get update > ~/error.txt
<NickGarvey> ?
<name> can anyone help me on setting up terminal
<nm> name: what type of terminal?
<Gotti> l0, who knows, but just install build-essential and they'll all be installed for you
<we2by> hello
<_jason> l0: you can install them with build-essential package, average users don't need to compile is the reasoning I believe
<name> the terminal that you type commands stuff in
<NickGarvey> nope didn't work
<l0> gotti: well, I manually installed everything, because I didn't know any better :/
<LjL> NickGarvey: even better,  apt-get update 2>&1 >~/error.txt
<l0> build-essential eh...
<soundray> LjL, it's a program that does registration with 3D images. I'm going to contact the original developer, but I'd like an idea first of how much of a burden I'd be putting on him.
<we2by> why isn't there any info for the ubuntu test release on ubuntulinux.com?
<eldad> ConfidentiaL: afterwards u should give it execution permissions...
<l0> how can I find all these magic names for package groups?
<NickGarvey> okie
<arnoud> the time is getting near that windows is becoming my biggest fear
<nickrud> mzinz, you need xorg-driver-synaptics I believe
<l0> thanks jason/gotti
<nickrud> mzinz, breezy uses xorg, xfree86 is depreciated
<soundray> LjL, thanks for the kind offer btw.
<Gotti> np l0
<NickGarvey> it is only 7 lines in the file but the entire error is more than a screen long
<nickrud> mzinz, you can check what you're using with xdpyinfo
<mzinz> nickrud, hang on
<l0> is there some 'list' of these 'package group' keywordss, like 'build-essentials' ?
<Makaraki> Ljl: ejem ...sorry but I'm a newbie and also spanish what is pastebin?, no problem I will try
<we2by> why isn't there any info for the ubuntu test release on ubuntulinux.com?
<LjL> Makaraki: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mzinz> nickrud, well, all of the synaptics how-tos say to get xserver-xfree or whatever... and qsynaptics ( the synaptics settings prog ) says i dont have drivers install
<NickGarvey> whoa
<NickGarvey> whoa
<obscurite> I am ashamed for having ever doubted gnome. Hehe
<NickGarvey> no internet I guess?
<yggdrasil__> ok guys im trying to make clean but i keep getting g++: no such file or directory
<nickrud> mzinz, yeah, the switch to xorg came recently. The instructions should work for either
<Makaraki> LjL: thnks
<thegladiator> we seem to have big crows these days 711
<eldad> yorian: regarding the chars comb - a possible solution is using unicode - ctrl+shift+unicode - ex: ctrl+shift+e7 -> 
<mzinz> nickrud, whats my next step..?
<thegladiator> sorry crowd
<nickrud> mzinz, try apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics
<NickGarvey> LjL: would the problem be no internet maybe?
<eldad> yorian: not the best but a start
<LjL> Makaraki: are you aware there is an #ubuntu-es channel? (i mean, you can stay here as long as you like of course, i'm just telling you so you know)
<NickGarvey> yup that was it
<NickGarvey> not sure why it didn't auto detect
<LjL> NickGarvey: oh :)
<NickGarvey> tried to ftp it over to this computer and suddenly it didn't work
<NickGarvey> heh
<NickGarvey> alright thanks
<nickrud> mzinz, then read whatever's in /usr/share/doc/xserver-driver-synaptics
<chrome-buntu> Guys, whats the best way to get totem to handle the usual codecs out there?
<LjL> !tell chrome-buntu about w32codecs
<nickrud> mzinz, er, /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics
<thegladiator> chrome-buntu, install totem-xine also besides what Ljl just told
<_jason> chrome-buntu: w32codecs and totem-xine
<NickGarvey> how would I make it autoconfig eth0 on boot then?
<yggdrasil__> ok guys im trying to make clean but i keep getting g++: no such file or directory
<NickGarvey> all other distros I have used did that automatically
<nickrud> yggdrasil, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> NickGarvey: well, edit /etc/network/interface i guess... but if you have DHCP, it should work by itself
<soundray> LjL, so you're saying that in general, well-designed programs should be easy to port, correct?
<chrome-buntu> thanks guys
<linux_learner> is there a howto for upgrading the ubuntu kernel
<NickGarvey> I do have dhcp, which is why I was confused
<yggdrasil__> nickrud allready the newest version
<LjL> soundray: i'd say so
<linux_learner> are there any special tips, or does apt take care of it
<LjL> NickGarvey: well, i would give it another chance (i.e. wait for next reboot) before i start to worry
<dutch> hi linux_learner
<esac> running flight-4 .. my alps touchpad acceleration and sensitivity is at its highest, yet it is still REALLY slow to move the mouse across the screen, any ideas ?
<nickrud> yggdrasil, what are you making clean??
<linux_learner> hi dutch
<soundray> LjL, grazie.
<yggdrasil__> nickrud vdr install
<NickGarvey> LjL: the computer is going to be a server so it won't have a monitor, I want to be able to hit the button and have it start the ssh server so I can use it
<LjL> soundray: prego :)
<soundray> :0
<soundray> :)
<NickGarvey> LjL: some thing happened last night also, no internet on boot
<yggdrasil__> nickrud if i type g++ i get cmd not found
<dutch> linux_learner, yeah, just wasted a couple of hours trying to get an old webcam to work
<LjL> NickGarvey: yeah, i've got a computer like that
<linux_learner> ah ic
<LjL> NickGarvey: does your IP actually change? cause if it doesn't, you could just hardcode it -- though the best thing would surely be to find out why DHCP isn't working
<name> i can't find the terminal in ubuntu
<yggdrasil__> ahh i think i got it ive got g++-4.0 in /usr/bin
<nickrud> yggdrasil__, I get 'no input files'
<linux_learner> so does apt take care of kernel upgrades?
<Makaraki> LjL: mtab error, it sais that it is already mounted in mtab... I don't understand nothing now
<NickGarvey> nope, it is  always 192.168.2.37
<dutch> linux_learner, and I'll bet if I try to install with the cd in this XP box, it'll say something about being too old :)
<mzinz> nickrud, sorry was afk for a sec.  it says i have newest ver. when i apt-get... should i edit  /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics
<NickGarvey> this has happened on other computers using ubuntu
<yggdrasil__> and i get not input files when i do g++-4.0
<NickGarvey> I had damn small linux on the server before and it worked fine
<LjL> Makaraki: hm, try "sudo umount /media/win" and then try again
<nm> if it is a server, why are you using dhcp
<nickrud> mzinz, no, read the docs in that dir, it should tell you what you need to do
<NickGarvey> nm: because it needs a router to connect to the internet
<linux_learner> well dutch sometimes ya need to recompile the kernel
<mzinz> nickrud, ok
<NickGarvey> nm: its a web/ftp/ssh server
<linux_learner> but with hotplugging, it shouldnt be necissary
<nm> nickgarvey: set up a default gateway?
<nm> heh
<yggdrasil__> nickrud i kinda just cheated and cp /usr/bin/g++-4.0 /usr/bin/g++ and it seems to have worked
<LjL> NickGarvey: well, then you could probably just edit /etc/network/interfaces and add "iface eth0 inet static <newline> address <ip>"
<dutch> linux_learner, that's way beyond my knowledge base
<yggdrasil__> nickrud should i be worried aobut that down the road ?
<LjL> NickGarvey: can you paste your current /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin please
<NickGarvey> ok
<nickrud> yggdrasil__, probably :)
<Gnumannen> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<yggdrasil__> nicrud hahah
<_jason> yggdrasil__: installing build-essential should have created g++
<yggdrasil__> hmmm
<yggdrasil__> _jason ill remove and reinstall i guesse
<_jason> yggdrasil__: apt-get install --reinstall build-essential
<ConfidentiaL> ok, I had to disable my onboard sound to get past the loading hotplug subsystem. But now, after a while, it gets boring wothout sound. Is there any1 who knows how to fix it so that I can have my sound back?
<linux_learner> dutch, hotplugging is the auto detection of hardware
<yggdrasil__> _jason i still get cmd not found after i performed that
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, throw some money at the problem, buy a USB sound card.
<linux_learner> as to recompiling the kernel, just follow a howto
<_jason> yggdrasil__: weird
<NickGarvey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9061
<mzinz> nickrud, i can't find my config files for xorg-driver-synaptics... i just reinstalled it and still no.. and when i 'which xorg-driver-synaptics' i get nothing.
<LjL> soundray: would you advise an USB card over a plain PCI one?
<Burgwork> ConfidentiaL, likely hotplug is loading the wrong driver. You might need to blacklist a certain driver to get it to work
<yggdrasil__> _jason it seems i have g++-4.0 though
<eax> WHat do I need to enable in Ubuntu to get my firewall and Gaim to show in the system tray? ALl of a sudden, neither is being displayed and the settings to do so are active in the applications themselves?
<nickrud> mzinz, of course. You need to edit xorg.conf to enable synaptics tablet.
<Makaraki> LjL: now it works, the next steep is to try if rebooting the ubuntu, fstab should make the mount for me isn't it?
<mzinz> nickrud, ohh nvm thanks
<esac> running flight-4 .. my alps touchpad acceleration and sensitivity is at its highest, yet it is still REALLY slow to move the mouse across the screen, any ideas ?
<dutch> linux_learner, i plugged the webcam in and re-booted...
<LjL> Makaraki: it should in theory
<dutch> lsusb shows the webcam there...
<lnx_> is there anyway to give a user premanent root privledges?
<NickGarvey> LjL: my router has dhcp enabled incase that wasn't obvious
<linux_learner> and dutch ?
<ConfidentiaL> Burgwork : Do you know how to do that?
<Kyral> lnx_: no
<soundray> LjL, I've had good (read: plug and play) experiences with USB sound. But if I knew that someone wasn't afraid of opening the case, I'd still suggest PCI over USB.
<Kyral> lnx_: if there was we wouldn't ttell you
<nickrud> mzinz, a useful tool is dpkg -L xorg-driver-synaptics (or any other package)
<Makaraki> LjL: I will try and tnanks for your help
<mzinz> nickrud, wheres the config file? i see files inside that dir but none of them say config
<Burgwork> ConfidentiaL, sorry, no. I would google the make of your soundcard and ubuntu and see if you get a hit
<Kyral> More people with Root power on a system is like more countries with the Bomb
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, what sound chip is on your board?
<nickrud> mzinz, no, the config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Your howto should be adaptable to that file
<lnx_> Kyral: do you know why when i am prompted for root password and i put it in, the application won't launch (i.e. wifi radar, users and groups, etc.)
<nm> NickGarvey, I placed an amendment
<nm> on that thread
<nm> obviously you'll need to replace the address and gatewayt
<Kyral> ubotu: tell lnx_ about RootSudo
<mzinz> nickrud, shit i gtg ill be back in a min, thank you though
<nm> *gateway
<LjL> NickGarvey: well, your file looks fine to me. if you aren't the kind of guy who can't do without going to the root of the problem, then i'd simply make it use a static IP :)
<we2by> why isn't there any info for the ubuntu test release on ubuntulinux.com?
<Kyral> we2by: Because you are not supposed to use it yet?
<_keroppi_> I'm trying to install various versions of the fglrx driver, (8.20, 8.21, 8.22) on various versions of the kernel, (2.6.10-5-386  2.6.11-1-686  2.6.12-9-686  2.6.15-14-686  2.6.15-15-686  2.6.15-16-686), and every time I either get a kernel panic in ohci_1394 or ehci_hdc, and when I remove those modules, it still doesn't work, with this log: http://pastebin.com/565544 -- it seems to be looking for all kinds of /dev/dri/card[0-255]  devices...
<LjL> soundray: oh, ok :) well opening the case isn't that hard ;)
<NickGarvey> alright, I'll do that for now, I'd like to find out whats wrong, but I'll use google for now
<NickGarvey> thanks a lot
<ConfidentiaL> soundray : Realtek i think...
<Kyral> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, totally, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<Burgwork> we2by, because it is not recommended for average use, but something could be done better
<liskl> anyone know how to create & mount an iso image so you can write to it
<_keroppi_> I am remembering to recompile the kernel module for each kernel version, and I am installing the driver with the ati installer.
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, is it "high definition audio" or similar?
<LjL> NickGarvey: well, one thing - does it *always* fail to get the address from DHCP, or it works sometimes?
<Burgwork> _keroppi_, what are you trying to do?
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: Get the driver to simply work
<ConfidentiaL> soundray : what's that?
<Burgwork> _keroppi_, which driver?
<yggdrasil__> _jason well i just cp g++-4.0 g++ to get it working ... stupid but its all i can think of
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: fglrx
<Burgwork> _keroppi_, and wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto didn't work?
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: Nope
<Burgwork> _keroppi_, what card do you have?
<thierry_> french ?
<NickGarvey> it works sometimes, I used dhcpclient to connect
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, it's a new audio thing. You would probably know if you had a card like that. We had a guy here recently who had similar trouble to yours, and his solution was blacklisting.
<NickGarvey> apt-get update worked fine after
<fek> this channel is useless
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, s/card/soundchip/
<obscurite> What's currently the best resource for upgrading your own (more recent) kernel? My notebook's suspend doesn't seem too happy with 2.6.12.
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: Radeon 9600 (M10), it works perfectly in debian on kernel 2.6.12, 2.6.11 and 2.6.10
<nm> nickgarvey: if your box is a server as you've said
<nm> you should use static ip anyway
<nm> easier for port forwarding
<Burgwork> _keroppi_, I have exactly the 9600xt. What error are you getting?
<LjL> NickGarvey: well my guess then is that your router probably implements DHCP in a way that the current version of the client doesn't like too much...
<thierry_> french ?
<ekp> hi
<NickGarvey> yeah, but dhcp gives it the same ip everytime anyway
<NickGarvey> alright
<nickrud> yggdrasil__, I'd remove that file you copied, then create a soft link to bring your filesystem into compliance with standard policy
<LjL> NickGarvey: (by the way, unrelated, but for a server setup, i would use Debian=
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: They tend to vary, if they're not kernel panics.
<NickGarvey> I'll just use static
<NickGarvey> I tried debian before and it didn't work well
<ekp> I am having a problem installing Cross Over office
<djp> hi. can anyone tell me how i can go about viewing system messages under my e-mail client, evolution?
<nm> don't use debian for servers
<nm> heh
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: Um, it's hard to remember exactly, but if you look at the xorg.log at this paste: http://pastebin.com/565544
<amphi> !tell thierry_ about fr
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, look, ubotu:
<nm> gentoo or fedora core 4 is the way to go
<liskl> anyone know how to create & mount an iso image so you can write data files  to it?
<NickGarvey> not really sure what happened but I said forget it
<soundray> !forumes 75181
<ubotu> soundray: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: It doesn't say anything, but X-windows exits soon after it launches
<soundray> !forums 75181
<NickGarvey> I'm not smart enough to compile gentoo yet
<LjL> nm: aw, come on, debian is fine for servers
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 75181 is: Kernel oops on FS Amilo M3438G - Ubuntu Forums
<nm> just follow the instructions from the manual
<Burgwork> _keroppi_, ok, too odd. You might want to ask on teh forums
<ConfidentiaL> !tell me about soundchip
<ekp> get error message: can not convert /c to Unix path
<Burgwork> _keroppi_, oh, and file a bug
<nm> ljl: i'm testing out ubuntu for kicks, and as a server as well
<nm> but from what i've seen over the years
<LjL> NickGarvey: well i don't think ubuntu will be too bad as a server anyway
<amphi> LjL: debian is fine for desktop
<nm> while debian has a decent packaging system
<ConfidentiaL> !tell me about sound card
<nm> the security updates are few and far between
<LjL> amphi: i didn't say it wasn't, i just said it was fine for servers
<nm> that just isn't good for servers
<_keroppi_> Burgwork: I'm going to try again, and document exactly what happens
<Wilson> We are the Berg.  You will be assimilated.  Resistance is futile.  :-)
<ConfidentiaL> !tell me about soundcard
<NickGarvey> well if it works it works distribution wise
<fangorious> i have an lvm group with my / and swap partitions on it that i'd like to resize to make room for dapper
<thierry_> merci amphi
<ConfidentiaL> !tell me about sound
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75181.html ; it tells you about blacklisting as well as a similar prob.
<nm> nickgarvey: perhaps, but with production servers simply 'work'ing isn't always enough
<amphi> thierry_: de rien ;)
<LjL> nm: uhm, honestly, i hadn't heard complains about debian's security before
<nm> ljl: live under a rock? :)
<NickGarvey> I'm a 15 year old messing around, not a big problem for me
<soundray> ConfidentiaL, don't prod the bot like that btw, do a '/msg ubotu sound' or similar
<ConfidentiaL> soundray : thx
<NickGarvey> even if I was cracked not like I keep anything important on there
<amphi> nm: are you aware of outstanding security issues in debian stable?
<nm> amphi: i'm not running it at the moment, or interested
<nm> see above
<LjL> nm: perhaps, but among the things i've heard people say about debian, bad security is definitely not included... at least it wasn't until now
<chrish01> python-dev package isnt downloading right from this server ... http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.4/python2.4-dev_2.4.2-1_i386.deb
<drcurl> WOW, what a difference 512 megs of RAM makes instead of 256, Ubuntu is much faster and snapier now :D
<NickGarvey> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9063
<soundray> NickGarvey, ever heard about zombie networks? You don't want to be part of one, even if you're just messing about.
<NickGarvey> LjL: is that what it should be?
<Burgwork> chrish01, please try archive.ubuntu.com. the us archive sometimes has issues
<amphi> nm: I see nothing above *shrug*
<nm> ljl: i'm not directly suggesting that the security is 'bad', but when vulnerabilities are released, debian has one of the longest wait times
<nm> for patches
<Burgwork> nm, this is not the place to discuss debian security, thanks
<soundray> NickGarvey, add the netmask and gateway lines from nm's repost on pastebin.
<chrish01> Burgwork: yea, just wanted to inform who ever i could
<cowbud> can you share a printer with windows via cups without samba?
<nm> burgwork: scroll up and pointlessly say that to others who were asking me questions
<nm> thanks.
<Burgwork> nm, sorry, didn't see them
<NickGarvey> soundray: where is his repost?
<soundray> NickGarvey, 9062
<nm> cowbud: maybe with proprietary software, but windows talks SMB, and samba is what enables linux to 'talk' SMB
<LjL> Nick: no, that's not enough, add a line saying "netmask 255.255.255.0" and another "gateway your-router-ip"
<nm> as it were
<LjL> NickGarvey: that was for you
<ekp> Burgwork: who in chat should I ask about a Cross Over Office installation issue
<NickGarvey> alright, thank you
<nysosym> HI there :D
<NickGarvey> and change address from 10.0.0.150 to 192.168.2.37 right?
<Burgwork> ekp, sorry, no idea
<djp> can anyone tell me how i can go about viewing system messages with evolution?
<nexus> hey, im having prom
<nexus> /etc/wlan/shared: line 91: /etc/wlan/shared.*: No such file or directory
<soundray> NickGarvey, not for the gateway, unless your server is also the gateway.
<nysosym> are any developers from ubuntu here?
<nexus> i get this error when starting wlan
<nm> soundray: when i modified his pastebin, .150 was the address of the server in question
<nm> nickgarvey: change 10.0.0.150 to the desired ip address of your server
<nm> and 10.0.0.1 to your gateway (router)
<NickGarvey> alright
<NickGarvey> thanks
<NickGarvey> lets try a reboot then
<moritz_> i have a problem installing ubuntu 5.1 on a cebob notebook. After installation and first boot up system freezes straight before hw_random driver is loaded without error message. a likewise error is during bootup with live cd: freezes at hotplug load
<moritz_> is there some connection
<djp> is a log created anywhere, of an initial install?
<moritz_> where does ubuntu place logs?
<lakcaj> /var/log
<soundray> moritz_, /var/log/ -- e.g. /var/log/syslog
<moritz_> ok one moment, ill boot knoppix livecd to view log
<soundray> moritz_, it could be an APIC related thing.
<lakcaj> djp, try /var/log/installer?
<nysosym> i user Gnome X-Chat is it possible to have colored Nicknames? sry for my terrible english ^^
<whatwhat> hello
<franky123> i've got a question about the desktops. i'm using regular ubuntu (gnome) but i was wondering what happened if i installed the kubuntu and xubuntu packages? someone told me that i can choose which one to use on the login screen if i have all 3 installed ... is that true?
<Big`Hades> i fount this site
<Big`Hades> ubuntu mirror
<djp> lakcaj, thanks
<Big`Hades> http://www.septy.web1000.com/index.htm
<Big`Hades> but i don't know
<Big`Hades> the version
<soundray> franky123, that's the way I've got it set up here. No problems so far.
<nm> franky123: i havn't used kubuntu, but normally that is the case, yes, if you have more than one window manager installed, your XDM/GDM screen will allow you to choose
<soundray> franky123, the packages are called kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<onyx> morning..
<franky123> nm, soundray: great, thanks.
<eldad> yorian: in case u r still interested in the chars issue check out http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/238 (it worked for me)
<lakcaj> nysosym, try #xchat
<djp> is it possible to view system messages with my mail client?
<purpleheart_USMC> I just got done watching the transporter 2.  great sequel
<eldad> !tell me about sound
<djp> i used to use local delivery and point it to /var/mail/username or something like that under debian
<soundray> djp, it depends on the mail client... but why?
<djp> soundray, i wanted to be notified of any system messages. i am using evolution
<moritz_> which log in var/log/installer could contain important information about instaallation problems
<NickGarvey> static worked like a charm, thank a lot guys
<nm> yes yes, no problem
<nm> too bad dhcp isn't working
<rambo3> how do i install bootsplash in ubuntu
<soundray> djp, if it was possible in Debian, I'd say it is possible in Ubuntu.
<soundray> djp, you could set up a cron job to email your syslog at regular intervals.
<gidgey> having trouble installing the graphics driver for my Intel 810 adapter
<gidgey> i have the i810_drv.so file on my desktop
<gidgey> don't know what to do with it
<gidgey> or where to find support information
<TonyB2006> the installer is still freezing for me :`(
<soundray> moritz_, try /var/log/installer/syslog
<rambo3> why do you have it on Desktop?
<^Ocean^> anyone have any experiance with the lircd_modules package ?
<akcom> I just installed mod_python (apt-get install libapache2-mod-python) yet when I test it by going to http://localhost/test.py, it simply prompts me to download the file, any suggestions?
<moritz_> is there a german ubuntu help chan?
<^Ocean^> akcom, restart apache
<gidgey> i downloaded it from the fairlite.co.uk website
<soundray> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<moritz_> !de
<^Ocean^> akcom, and make sure u have the config file setup right
<gidgey> i found wget instructions, but the last command doesn't work
<akcom> k
<mivecz> to compile e17genmenu , you need the dev packages, from e17..
<mivecz> just install al the e17 devs it is not so big...(where  to download it
<mivecz> ?
<Gnumannen> It looks like I have some basic fonts missing, how can I get them?
<Madpilot> Gnumannen: which basic fonts?
<Phazeman> hi all. what is the name of the system control panel application ?
<mivecz> to compile e17genmenu , you need the dev packages, from e17..
<mivecz> just install al the e17 devs it is not so big...(where  to download it
<mivecz> ?
<nickrud> gidgey, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose the i810 driver (it's already in X, you don't need the one on your desktop)
<joanverde> i need to partition, mount and make a fs on a /dev/sda
<Gnumannen> Madpilot: 'fixed' for example...
<joanverde> someone?
<nm> joanverde: fdisk /dev/sda#
<Madpilot> Gnumannen: hmm, Ubuntu ships with several monospaced (fixed) fonts - what's not working?
<akcom> ^Ocean^, now it just hangs when I execute the apache script
<Bergcube> Gnumannen~  How about telling Synaptic to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?  I cannot /promise/ it'll work, but it is the first idea I get..........
<nm> err
<nm> fdisk /dev/sda
<akcom> (the browser just says it's waiting for localhost)
<nm> use 'n' to create a partition
<picatta> how do i copy a folder in xterm?
<nm> then 'w' to write to the partition table
<joanverde> nm ok
<nm> then mke2fs -j
<Gnumannen> Madpilot: this is dapper flight 4 server, they have messed it up some here
<^Ocean^> akcom, somethin else going on then.. not sure ...
<akcom> hrm
<nm> mke2fs -j /dev/sda#
<nickrud> djp, if you haven't already found an answer, you may need to install a mail server (breezy doesn't come with one)
<nm> the # is the partition number
<nm> and then
<nm> mount /dev/sda# /mountpoint
<joanverde> n?
<Madpilot> Gnumannen: if it's Dapper, file a bug - it is the development release
<mivecz> to compile e17genmenu , you need the dev packages, from e17.. where to get these package?
<nm> n, yes, within fdisk
<obsvuugj> does anyone know a cool Rayman 1-like game ?
<soundray> picatta, 'cp -r'. Also, listen to ubotu:
<soundray> !tell picatta about cli
<Gnumannen> Madpilot: I have already been told that they know about it
<joanverde> nm mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<joanverde>        missing codepage or other error
<djp> nickrud, ah... thanks. that is my problem then. cheers for that
<nickrud> djp, yw
<nm> joanverde: did you do mke2fs -j /dev/sda1?
<nm> first
<Gnumannen> Madpilot: The solution is just package away, but I can not remember which one.
<Madpilot> Gnumannen: I don't know much about terminal fonts, just the desktop ones - sorry
<joanverde> nm no
<nm> do that and then mount it
<joanverde> nm I want it fat32
<mivecz> to compile e17genmenu , you need the dev packages, from e17.. where to get these package?
<joanverde> nm ok
<TonyB2006> argh!
<Stork> is there any way to configure my sound (i/o port) setup on ubuntu?
* TonyB2006 's head explodes
<nm> joanverde: use windows to format the partition then
<nm> now that you've created it
<joanverde> nm: windows has crashed
<nm> ah
<Stork> figures
<soundray> Stork, the I/O port is usually something that the BIOS determines.
<nm> soundray: on a PnP card that is certainly true
<Stork> soundray, i remember there was a tool i used but i can't remember if that was for windows only
<obsvuugj> !tell obsvuugj about blender
<nm> Stork: otherwise, you can supply an i/o to use as a module option
<Stork> it's sound built into my mobo.. realtek ac97
<obscurite> Hey guys, I can't find any kernel sources newer than 2.6.12 in my apt-cache search. I'm working off of KernelBuildpackageHowto - anyone have a suggestion for a latest kernel and where to find it?
<GTX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<GTX> Please can you read this
<Kyral> obscurite: kernel.org?
<nickrud> obscurite, kernel.org
<joanverde> nm: made the  mke2fs -j /dev/sda1
<Stork> lol
<obscurite> Okay, kernel.org. Fine, but ... oh nevermind. :P I'll figure it out.
<nm> joanverde: that creates an ext3 filesystem
<joanverde> what kind of sys did I make?
<joanverde> ok
<obscurite> THANKS kyral, nickrud.
<l0> ah, they're called meta-packages. sigh. I feel so out of the loop
<joanverde> nm: so now I can format it somehow?
<Stork> is there any way to configure my sound (i/o port) setup on ubuntu? it's built into my mobo.. realtek 97
<nickrud> obscurite, yeah, it's suboptimal, but you won't find anything newer in breezy
<soundray> Stork, read nm's answer ^^
<Madpilot> Stork: assuming it's turned on in your system BIOS, it should work in Ubuntu - I've got an AC'97 chip as well
<speyer> Unable to get exclusive lock   whats this mean ?
<Kyral> speyer: means something else is using itt (Apt-get yes?)
<Stork> well i want to change what the ports do, because i have two sets of speakers
<Scarborough> my keyboard sometimes stops working... anybody else that has that problem?
<Madpilot> speyer: with apt-get or Synaptic? It probably means you left Synaptic running while you tried to use apt-get
<nickrud> speyer, either another program is using whatever's locked, or you have a spurious lock. More info is needed
<speyer> Kyral hell yeah ;) cheers its the lock in use yeah :))
<Stork> Madpilot, well i want to change what the ports do, because i have two sets of speakers
<speyer> thanks all
<Kyral> speyer: yah you can't run more than one instance of Apt-Get at once (Apt-Cache you can)
<pianoboy3333> how do I find out what my network IP address is?
<NickGarvey> ifconfig
<pianoboy3333> ah, thx
<NickGarvey> :)
<franky123> ubotu, tell franky123 about dapperdrake
<C_J_Pro> I would like to see the ability to put the IP address on GDM
<nm> joanverde: try running fdisk again
<nm> hit 't' for change type
<nm> and 'c' for vfat
<Madpilot> Stork: sorry, I'm not sure how to do that - more BIOS settings, maybe?
<nm> (though it may be different, i havn't looked at it in awhile
<nysosym> brb (restart)
<nm> )
<nm> joanverde: and then try mkfs -vfat /dev/sda1
<nm> err
<nm> mkfs -t vfat
<nm> sorry
<joanverde> nm: ok
<Malachi> Is it just me, or is the Linux version of Nvu a little buggy?
<joanverde> nm: mkfs.ext2: invalid fragment size - at
<Madpilot> Malachi: it's a WYSIWYG, aren't they all buggy? :P
<joanverde> ok
<andrea_> sasaasasasaas
<nm> joanverde: try mkfs.vfat /dev/sda#
<Malachi> Madpilot:Hm....
<joanverde> nm :mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<nm> (where # is the number of the partition)
<joanverde> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sda contains a mounted file system.
<curley_sue> HELP - does anybody know how to start SKYPE as AWAY (automatically)?
<andrea_> di cosa parlate?
<nm> sorry, unmount it first
<nm> hehe
<andrea_> parlate solo di Ubuntu?
<soundray> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andrea_> ok bye
<joanverde> nm: hiw-to unmount?
<joanverde> how
<relachs> can you help me to re-install the Audio-Recorder? It does not work correctly anymore
<nm> wow
<hannje> umount
<nm> joanverde: umount
<speyer> any ideea why the sound on mplayer its interrupted   ?
<joanverde> ok
<joanverde> umount /dev/sda#
<hannje> if you want to unmount a cdrom type eject
<joanverde> nm: done
<soundray> speyer, run mplayer -ao help and try different ao options (audio output)
<nm> so try the mkfs.vfat again
<yggdrasil__> does anyone here knwo about dfb++ on ubuntu ?
<joanverde> nm: done, seemed to work, now I need to see it somehow
<nm> joanverde: mount it again
<soundray> curley_sue, timing out is not good enough?
<Madpilot> !mount
<joanverde> ok
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<joanverde> nm: on /mnt, /home ot whereever?
<lakcaj> speyer, try with -ao alsa -vo xv
<nm> joanverde: just make sure you're not mounting it on a directory you're already using
<joanverde> nm: mounted on home
<joanverde> ok
<nm> mkdir /mnt/windows ; mount /dev/sda# /mnt/windows
<nysosym> re
<nm> might be a good idea
<nm> after you umount /home
<joanverde> nm: good
<speyer> lakcaj it does use alsa but not xv its use X11 even if i tell mplayer to, no ideea why
<curley_sue> soundray: I'm not sure I understand...
<soundray> curley_sue, you can go to Tools-Options and set the time until it shows you as "Away".
<joanverde> nm: mounted and ready
<joanverde> how do I see it now?
<nm> joanverde: what do you mean 'see' it?
<nm> if it is mounted, you're seeing it
<nm> at wherever you have it mounted
<nm> if you mean list the contents, you can do that with 'ls'
<nm> but since you've newly created it
<joanverde> nm: in the gui
<nm> there won't be much there ;)
<rambo3> can someone post line from menu.lst after kernel : something like vesfb ~
<nm> joanverde: use your favorite file manager program
<franky123> joanverde: go to nautilus?
<joanverde> is that part of gnome
<relachs> has anyone experience with K3B?
<soundray> relachs, a bit.
<Madpilot> joanverde: Places menu --> Home - the app that launches is Nautilus
<vlauzums> quick question: every time i switch wifi networks i have to restart to get it to work, is there a terminal command that refreshes my net settings or something like that?
<joanverde> see it now
<GTX> If you know stuff about eggdrops can you read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<joanverde> thanks very much
<GTX> I need help!
<GTX> :D
<achew22_> can someone help me with an apt-get question
<soundray> vlauzums, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<soundray> vlauzums, and consider the ifplug package
<vlauzums> soundray: thank you
<vlauzums> ifplug?
<soundray> !info ifplug
<nickrud> achew22_, ask, maybe you'll get lucky ;)
<vlauzums> !info ifplug
<curley_sue> soundray: thanx, but somehow it does not work...
<relachs> soundray, first it said it needs cdrdao, so installed the package with success. Now it says this: http://pastebin.com/565641
<soundray> !info ifplugd
<ubotu> ifplugd: (A configuration daemon for ethernet devices), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.26-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<soundray> sry vlauzums
<rambo3> comon it doesnt take you that much time : sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep ves
<MuLLeR> hello
<vlauzums> np.
<speyer> does anyone know why my mplayer use x11 instead of xv ? even if i tell mplayer to use xv , when i play the file its still use x11 :(
<soundray> curley_sue, it waits until you are inactive (ie. not using the mouse and keyboard)
<relachs> in the "K3B Setup" i do not find anything related to the thing i need to fix
<nickrud> speyer, try xdpyinfo | grep XVideo ; that will tell you if you at least have xv support
<achew22_> will someone look at http://pastebin.com/565644 ?
<soundray> relachs, are you on breezy?
<relachs> soundray, yes
<curley_sue> soundray: well, I wanted something that did not need me off the computer... thanx anyway
<soundray> relachs, strange, I used to have to set cdrdao permissions, but never on breezy.
<moonunit> hey ive got an error running update, 'the following problems were found on your system'
<speyer> nickrud output " XVideo
<speyer>  "
<soundray> curley_sue, it's something you can ask Skype support.
<NCLife> i got a problem with my ipod. It mount well but when i try to safe some songs into my computer, it disconnects after some while and cant mount it again. I must pull it out and reconnect it
<babyboy> Hey where can i get some ubuntu themes?
<achew22_> can someone help me with an apt problem? http://pastebin.com/565644
<gnomefreak> achew22_: in your source.list file do you have a dcrom repo enabled?
<achew22_> gnomefreak,  I do
<ricardo_> how can use ascii characters in linux?
<achew22_> gnomefreak,  should I turn it off?
<rambo3> you are using the right now
<gnomefreak> achew22_: if you want those packages you need to put a # infront of it and take the # away from the rest of the repos
<speyer> nickrud its that ok ?
<we2by> can u enable window shadow on ubuntu?
<relachs> soundray, hmmm... it says its highly recommended... what should i do now?
<babyboy> can anyone tell me where i can get some ubuntu themes??
<Burgwork> babyboy, art.gnome.org or art.ubuntu.com
<soundray> relachs, I'll look at my setup here, give me three minutes.
<gnomefreak> babyboy: try art.gnome.org or www.gnome-look.com
<curley_sue> soundray: u r write only it does not appear in their manual/FAQ/google... (as far as I tried)
<babyboy> thanks, Burgwork
<relachs> ok
<bjornkri> hey hey
<nickrud> speyer, phone
<vlauzums> !info ifplugd
<ubotu> ifplugd: (A configuration daemon for ethernet devices), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.26-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<Madpilot> !themes
<Madpilot> !tell babyboy about themes
<speyer> nickrud phone ?
<^Ocean^> is it poosible to change the Ubuntu pic that I see when booting up ?
<achew22_> gnomefreak, thankyou -- I hope this works
<nickrud> on phone a sec
<GTX> If you know stuff about eggdrops can you read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<ricardo_> how can i use ascii in linux ubuntu? please help me
<Madpilot> ^Ocean^: yes it is - just a sec, I'll find you a URL
<rambo3> ocean boot or grub?
<gnomefreak> achew22_: sudo apt-get update first
<babyboy> Ocean yes it is go into the system admiistration
<babyboy> then login screen
<^Ocean^> rambo3, i think its grub im running...  what ever came stalk with Breezy
<bjornkri> I've been running Ubuntu for 24 hours now and so far so good. Except for one thing: my internet connection seems noticably slower on Ubuntu than it did on Windoes (same computer). Is this a known thing with Linux/Ubuntu, or might there be some settings I need to tweak?
<achew22_> gnomefreak, no dice -- http://pastebin.com/565664
<soundray> achew22_, did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<Madpilot> ^Ocean^: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/EyeCandyBreezy
<achew22_> soundray, yes I did... 2 times
<^Ocean^> Madpilot, thx mate
<rambo3> ok thats easy just pick up some picuters from http://www.kde-look.org/content/search.php  and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29
<gnomefreak> achew22_: give me 1 sec
<Madpilot> ^Ocean^: this page is more specific to what you want: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy
<ricardo_> how can i use ascii?
<bjornkri> No one?
<gnomefreak> achew22_: can you paste your sources.list file on pastebin please
<_0331_USMC> Can someone tell me how to add fonts in linux?
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Madpilot> _0331_USMC: ^^^
<r4ygtr> sup people
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _0331_USMC about fonts
<soundray> relachs, sorry, I can't get k3bsetup to work here.
<gnomefreak> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> pas de quoi, gnomefreak
<r4ygtr> does anyone know the plugin directory to play mp3's in ubuntu
<_0331_USMC> Madpilot: Thanks
<bjornkri> !IPv6
<ubotu> bjornkri: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<achew22_> whoevver asked for it http://pastebin.com/565669 is my sources.list
<relachs> soundray :-\
<Madpilot> !tell r4ygtr about mp3
<rambo3> !freevo
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<soundray> relachs, try chmod u+s /usr/bin/cdrdao (note this is a security risk)
<achew22_> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/565669 is my sources.list
<gnomefreak> ty achew22_ im gonna look at it
<lampshade> so is there now no package called w32codecs or...?
<thepenguin> Im just wondering: Ubuntu will only let me choose three resolutions 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480, even though on my windows i have more. I installed the linux nvidia drivers but it didnt do anything. Anyone know whast my problem is?
<Kyral> lampshade: not in our repos
<soundray> relachs, you'll need sudo for it.
<joanverde> how do I change the permissions so that I can move anything from one place to another?
<joanverde> without interupting in GUI mode
<thepenguin> anyone know anything?
<soundray> ubotu, tell thepenguin about fixres
<markus> Im having issues with setting the senstivity of my track pad
<thepenguin> my graphics card is nvidia gforce fx 5200 with 128mb of ram
<lampshade> Kyral, not even in all the extra ones?
<rambo3> sudo mv
<relachs> soundray, i will try to burn a cd then without changing anything
<markus> has anyone got some ideas where I should be looking?
<lampshade> Kyral, universe, multi, etc?
<nickrud> speyer, still around?
<Madpilot> joanverde: if you're talking about the stuff in / (root or 'filesystem'), you'll break your install if you mess with permissions that badly. You don't own that stuff, the system does.
<Kyral> lampshade: none of them
<speyer> nickrud yes
<achew22_> what is fixres?
<gnomefreak> achew22_: hold on ill give you one to replace yours.
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<achew22_> gnomefreak, thankyou so much
<bjornkri> markus, this worked for me: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<joanverde> Madpilot: so what shall I do if I want to move things from sdb1 to sda1?
<hardstyl0r> gn8..
<nickrud> speyer, you're sure that mplayer -vo xv <file> isn't using xvideo then?
<Biggi> sup?
<soundray> relachs, it's only unsafe if there are untrusted users on your system.
<bjornkri> can't guarantee the same will for you, but do check it out :)
<speyer> nickrud ill try it one more time
<Madpilot> joanverde: that, you can change - just change the permissions on the mount points
<markus> bjornkri: thanks
<lampshade> Kyral, so is your only choice to build them from source or what?  What happened.  They used to be in the repos weren't they?
<joanverde> Madpilot: and how do I do that? I'm not that skilled :p
<sorush20> Biggi: not much just a fw other new members added to community
<Biggi> :D
<Biggi> nice
<shenshei> hi, do you know if it's possible to install an ubuntu with a sata cd-rom
<gnomefreak> achew22_: try this in place of yours
<rewt_> how do i extract a .bin file?
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> !tell joanverde about mount
<rewt_> I mean .tar
<Biggi> shenshei, try? :/
<rewt_> not .bin
<Yokalosh> how can i defrag my fat32 mp4 player in ubuntu?
<Biggi> what irc clients do you guys use?
<gnomefreak> rewt_: tar -xvfz file.tar.gz
<shenshei> yep but it's for a friend and he don't want burn a disc for nothing
<NCLife> i put this on etc/fstab "/dev/ipod /mnt/ipod vfat user,noauto,umask=000 0 0" and tryied with sudo mount dev/ipod but i got this error "rong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/ipod,
<NCLife>  missing codepage or other error
<NCLife> "
<nickrud> speyer, I'm no expert on mplayer; the only way I know to check is x11 won't go full screen, xv does. That may be simplistic
<Biggi> shenshei, oh no dont let him waste away $1 :O
<treakath> hey all
<yggdrasil__> so im trying ot compile up a source i got dfb++ i do ./configure then make ?
<shenshei> :)
<speyer> nickrud have a look here please http://pastebin.com/565688
<nickrud> NChief, try -t vfat
<Biggi> btw. anyone got a suggestion on how to make kde start at boot? ;|~
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: yes
<yggdrasil__> and then its done ?
<bjornkri> no one else having problems with a slow internet connection on Ubuntu? It's noticably slower on my brand new Ubuntu installation than it was on the previous Windows installation...
<Biggi> it wont start.. i have to log in and do "startx" each time :P
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: than make install or checkinstall
<nickrud> NChief, ignore me, I can't read well sometimes
<bjornkri> I've no idea even where to start trying to fix it
<speyer> nickrud looks like its using x11 thats what the output says, and also first time i run mplayer , it dint work in full screen mode , i had to add zoom=yes ;)
<soundray> Yokalosh, back it up to hard disk, format, and write the files back. No better and safer way to defrag.
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: i perfer checkinstall as do most people that i know of
<yggdrasil__> gnome freak and how will i know it did it ?
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:~$ tar -xvfz /home/rewt/Music/ Relient K-Two Lefts Dont Make A Right But Three Do.tar
<rewt_> tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<rewt_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<rewt_> Got that
<Yokalosh> soundray: it takes 5 hours each way to copy the files :(
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: the reason for checkinstall is it checks the install ygg it will tell you weather it did it or not
<NChief> nickrud: ok :D
<yggdrasil__> gnomefreak just type checkinstall ?
<soundray> Yokalosh, do it overnight, then.
<Yokalosh> okily dokily
<RichART1> how long does i usually take to install ubuntu?
<relachs> soundray, ok, did it, i typed sudo before the chmod command but he did not ask me for a password, but now the message from K3B does not appear anymore
<gnomefreak> rewt_: did you cd to where the tar file is?
<sorush20> rewt_: why don't you use archive manger?
<Yokalosh> hope this is done by the time i need to go to school!
<Yokalosh> thnx soundray
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: sudo apt-get install checkinstall first
<yggdrasil__> yea got iti
<yggdrasil__> hehe
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: the command is sudo checkinstall
<soundray> relachs, you had probably used sudo before and the passwd was still in memory. Anyway, I expect it'll work now.
<Yokalosh> soundray: wait, isnt it the files that are on the drive that need to be defragmented in the first place?
<nickrud> speyer, that is odd, I've never had mplayer not use xv when I told it to. I guess I'm in over my head here.
<gnomefreak> achew22_: did that fix it?
<soundray> Yokalosh, no, it's the arrangement of the files on the drive.
<yggdrasil__> gnomefreak whoa i did something
<achew22_> gnomefreak, sorry, I didn't see the link
<eedge> Ack!
<Yokalosh> soundray: okay thnx
<gnomefreak> achew22_: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<soundray> Yokalosh, are you sure you need to defrag anyway?
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: what did you do?
<eedge> Problem, installed XP and I've killed grub
<speyer> nickrud hell yeah thats` why im here :)
<yggdrasil__> gnomefreak it did it and then put a pkg somwheres ?
<nickrud> speyer, lol
<eedge> trying to reinstall grub with grub-install and getting this error:
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:~/Music$ tar -xvfz Relient\ K-Two\ Lefts\ Dont\ Make\ A\ Right\ But\ Three\ Do.tar
<rewt_> tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<rewt_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<yggdrasil__> gnomefreak so now i just install the pkg it made ?
<eedge> the file /boot/grub/stage1  was not read correctly.
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: you should have a .deb package
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: you shouldnt have to install it thats what checkinstall does
<yggdrasil__> sudo dpkg-install .deb ?
<relachs> soundray, ok, here is a screen anyway http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/7945/k3bsetup3sp.png
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: what did you compile?
<yggdrasil__> DFB++-0.9.22
<relachs> would not know how to set it so it works vis This gui form
<soundray> relachs, yeah, I know, I got this on Debian all the time.
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: look in your menu for it im not sure what that is but its installed already if you ran checkinstall
<yggdrasil__> im doing console
<yggdrasil__> in
<yggdrasil__> um
<yggdrasil__> ok ill see what i can do here
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil__: ok try running it in console
<rewt_> gnomefreak, any idea why I'm getting that error?
<rewt_> I cd'd into the folder its in?
<nickrud> eedge, are you using  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<yggdrasil__> actualy i think this is what somone was trying to do the other day ... play video from console
<rewt_> gnomefreak, used tab to finish it
<joanverde> in mount what do you call a hfs+ fs?
<gnomefreak> rewt_: yes your not cd'ed into the dir that the tar is saved in
<yggdrasil__> direct frame buffer something or other
<rewt_> gnomefreak, yes I am
<cunter> hi, does anybody know how to get the ati remote working ?
<rewt_> gnomefreak, rewt@ubuntu:~/Music$ tar -xvfz Relient\ K-Two\ Lefts\ Dont\ Make\ A\ Right\ But\ Three\ Do.tar
<rewt_> tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<rewt_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<soundray> joanverde, hfsplus
<Stuar1> Sorry for what may seem like a stupid question, but does Ubuntu ship with a firewall?
<rewt_> It's in a folder called Music
<NCLife> what must i change to be able to mount my ipod. Im getting this error -> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/ipod,
<nickrud> rewt_, try xvzf
<NCLife> NCLife missing codepage or other error
<rewt_> Which I'm at,
<joanverde> soundray: thx
<sorush20> rewt_: just try to see if you can use the archive manager from genome gui..
<akcom> I'm having trouble making python scripts executable in apache2, I have my config file set, but I believe its wrong, can anyone take a look and see if you find anything blatantly wrong? http://pastebin.com/565699
<gnomefreak> rewt_: is it a tar.gz or tar.bz?
<NCLife> what could it be
<relachs> anyone know how to set the console so it looks more like a hacker environment, like the background is transparent etc? lol..
<LinuxJones> Stuar1: iptables but if you want a gui install firestarter
<ConfidentiaL> After I have blacklisted the sound thing in the hotplug booting, am I then still able to get sound in linux?
<rewt_> just .tar
<gnomefreak> relachs: try current profile in the terminal menus
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:~/Music$ tar -xvzf Relient\ K-Two\ Lefts\ Dont\ Make\ A\ Right\ But\ Three\ Do.tar
<rewt_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<rewt_> tar: Child returned status 1
<rewt_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<rewt_> Tht's error after new command
* gnomefreak has never seen a just a tar
<nickrud> rewt_, no pasting please, then xvf (no z, that's a bz2 file)
<gnomefreak> rewt_: please dont paste in here
<tsw> rewt_: dont paste here, take z of the options
<LinuxJones> Stuar1: do you know how to install software in Ubuntu ?
<Stuar1> Thanks LinuxJones. And one last thing. Where is the TCL stuff located?
<Burgwork> relachs, in gnome-terminal, go to edit profile. Under the effects tab, choose transparent background
<Angel_Dex> Hello why cant i mount my Floppy drive i get a UDI error
<LinuxJones> Stuar1: tcl ?
<relachs> yea, ok i got it :)
<paxmaster> is there a thing that save my session if i shutdown or reboot my computer I want to save it. If i login as my username the application would come up
* nickrud made a tar once
<rewt_> where does the music go to?
<LinuxJones> Stuar1:  too many acronyms, I don't know what that stands for  :P
<paxmaster> just like in kde
<soundray> paxmaster, System-Preferences-Sessions
<nickrud> paxmaster, system->prefs->session
<soundray> nickrud, beat you :)
<paxmaster> thanks
<nickrud> soundray, not here ;P
<gnomefreak> rewt_: its gonna extract it in same file that you are cd'ed into
<gnomefreak> achew22_: did you try the new ones?
<Angel_Dex> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nickrud> paxmaster, respawn for gnome apps under current session, and you can add apps to startup
<Angel_Dex> <.<
<Stuar1> LinuxJones. I am trying to get UnrealIRCD to work. I complied it and have it working fine within my home network. I am considering putting it on-line but was worried about Firewall... I will get a new one. I need TCL for Eggdrop and was wondering where it is located in Ubuntu. It is shown as being installed in Synapatic but it can not find it when I go to compile. TCL = Tool Command Language
<achew22_> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/565669 will you look at that?
<paxmaster> yeah I want my application to save such like the pids
<LinuxJones> Stuar1: you can do whereis or locate tcl in a terminal
<SamStone> a question about X Server in general: I have two PCs here, and I want to use a program, that runs on the first computer, on the second computer. I know that I have to change the $DISPLAY variable for this, but I don't know more about this. any ideas?
<rad4Christ> Hi guys!
<gnomefreak> achew22_: ive pasted a new sources.list for you 2 times would you please replace yours with the new one
<ConfidentiaL> How do I get those skins to the terminal? I have just got the default one...
<paxmaster> thanks I will check on it
<achew22_> I did... gnomefreak
<cradek> SamStone: ssh -X othermachine
<gnomefreak> not what im looking at you didnt
<cradek> SamStone: then just run your application
<rad4Christ> Again, thanks alot for all the help today. I now have my first Linux based machine installed and running as the fileserver on our network!
<LinuxJones> Stuar1: I have never used tcl, sorry I can't tell you exactly where to find it
<nickrud> achew22_, you need to do apt-get update to read your new sources.list then
<Stuar1> LinuxJones. How would I do that exactly... I am not any good with the terminal commands.
<gnomefreak> the link you gave me is still the old one
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<relachs> what do i need to download in order to extract .RAR archives?
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> hmm... rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<bjornkri> !rar
<_jason> ubotu: tell relachs about rar
<nickrud> relachs, rar-nonfree
<bjornkri> ehe
<_jason> unrar-nonfree you mean
<joanverde> how should I interpet this: chgrp: changing group of `/mnt/windows': Operation not permitted
<LinuxJones> Stuar1: jusut type whereis tcl or locate tcl and press enter
<relachs> ok :D
<Stuar1> LinuxJones. Thanks
<cradek> !Xgl
<rad4Christ> But I have two more things I need assistance with. 1: When I reboot, my second hard drive is unmounted, and I have to manually remount it. Is there a way to fix this?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<soundray> relachs, wei doch jeder ;)
<nickrud> relachs, whups, that one's gone in ubuntu breezy, sorry
<LinuxJones> Stuar1: Have fun :)
<_jason> rad4Christ: put it in fstab
<Flosoft> is there a Synaptic clone for the console?
<_jason> rad4Christ: what filesystem?
<nickrud> Flosoft, aptitude
<SamStone> cradek: the application says then: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<rad4Christ> 2: I need a script to place on the desktop to run rsync with selected parameters
<rad4Christ> _jason, on 1: it's a ext2 FS.
<nickrud> Flosoft, although, the clone concept is backwards
<rad4Christ> Can you help me on how to add to fstab?
<rad4Christ> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<resueman> anyone interested in helping me out with samba
<achew22_> gnomefreak, will you look at the one I replaced it with? http://pastebin.com/565725
<resueman> i dont know where to start
<_jason> ubotu: tell rad4Christ about fstab
<nm> resueman: the place to start is the documentation
<soundray> resueman, start with ubotu's advice:
<nickrud> !Xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<nm> www.google.com
<soundray> !tell resueman about samba
<nm> there are several install guides
<rad4Christ> Got it _jason
<nickrud> hm, time for flight 4 then. bye.
<rad4Christ> But what about 2?
<rad4Christ> The script.
<gnomefreak> achew22_: thats not the one i gave you  take the us. part out of them
<rad4Christ> I need the equivalent to a .BAT file in WIndows
<resueman> soun: thans
<achew22_> gnomefreak, didn't you point me to the apt sources generator?
<relachs> hmm do i only need to install unrar-nonfree if im on breezy?
<gnomefreak> achew22_: after taking the us. out of them sudo apt-get update than try to isntall what youve been trying
<gnomefreak> achew22_: i was posed to give you the list
<bjornkri> rad4Christ, just make a textfile with the lines you want to execute, and then make the textfile executable
<joanverde> how should I interpet this: chgrp: changing group of `/mnt/windows': Operation not permitted
<bjornkri> kinda
<gnomefreak> achew22_: hold on let me put it on pastebin
<eedge> <nickrud> eedge, are you using  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<soundray> joanverde, you shouldn't. Just run 'sudo chgrp ...'
<moritz_> some fast mirrors for dapper drake?
<bjornkri> rad4Christ, try something like http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<eedge> I think I've tried everything on that page now.
<eedge> To no avail.
<bjornkri> It's a fun read :P
<joanverde> soundray: ok
<joanverde> I'll try again
<blueboy> is it possible to change default language ( english ) to some other language and how ? Language settings doesn't help me at all !!
<gnomefreak> achew22_: http://pastebin.com/565732
<soundray> joanverde, but I suspect it won't work anyway. Look into the umask mount option (man mount)
<vincent_> hey
<vincent_> guys can anyone help me with Ubuntu, total noob here. I need to connect through a wireless network. I can see my SSID in terminal but I cant find the right syntax to connect
<bjornkri> !language
<soundray> joanverde, you probably want umask=222 or similar.
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bjornkri
<joanverde> soundray: you are correct, doesn't work
<bjornkri> Worth a shot...
<gnomefreak> i will brb need to reboot
<joanverde> soundray: which is?
<soundray> joanverde, listen to ubotu:
<soundray> !tell joanverde about ntfs
<rad4Christ> bjornkri, thanks, but I was hoping I could just tell someone my command line needs, and they could send me what to put in the file?
<rad4Christ> I'm so strained mentally, I don't think I can attempt anymore today :P
<joanverde> soundray: why should I know this, has this to do with permissions?
<rad4Christ> This is what I need in Desktop Icon format: sudo rsync -ur --progress /media/FileServer /media/usbdisk
<achew22_> gnomefreak, you there?
<soundray> joanverde, umask is for making a mounted Windows filesystem read/writable for users.
<rad4Christ> I created an .sh file with that in it, but it does nothing
<joanverde> soundray: ok
<LinuxJones> rad4Christ: can you put that command into a cron job to run every hour or whatever ?
<joanverde> soundray: so I should try to make a umask command to make it write/readeble, actually my fs is fat32 which is already readeble by itself
* blueboy is wondering : if is it possible to change default language ( english ) to some other language and how ? Language settings doesn't help me at all !!
<_jason> rad4Christ: did you remember the shebang line?
<rad4Christ> LinuxJones, nope, but I got it!
<rad4Christ> Thanks!
<rad4Christ> I just added a $ Backup Line, an echo line, and boom, it works.
<Silivrenion> does ubuntu have lvm support during install?
<rad4Christ> SO, after many headaches, frustrations, and annoyances, I got Linux running as a fileserver...
<LjL> blueboy: never done that, but try "auto-apt search language-pack"
<rad4Christ> Hope I don't have to do it again for a while.
<bipolar> has anyone used xinerama with the open source radeon driver?
<bipolar> I have a laptop and want to use the 2nd screen output.
<soundray> joanverde, you should really read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions ; you'll know more than I do after that :)
<blueboy> LjL, will do.. thanks
<joanverde> soundray: reading
<bipolar> or how about getting the ATI driver working in dapper :)
<achew22_> can you get dapper on 1 cd
<iBalo> bipolar: what about ranting ATI for that?
<bipolar> iBalo: I kind of doubt they would care about an unreleased version of ubuntu. I'd rather use the open source one anyway.
<dooglus> $ sudo ls
<dooglus> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 21 22:36:29 2006
<dooglus> ^-- what's that all about?
<jetsaredim> where does apt store packages?
<nuu> hey room
<bipolar>  /var/cache/apt iirc
<jetsaredim> I'm having trouble getting a package through apt, but I seem to be able to see it on the web
<GTX> If you know stuff about eggdrops can you read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<dooglus> jetsaredim: /var/cache/apt/archives, yes
<phiber_optic> where can change the color of my menus?
<jetsaredim> dooglus: so can I just download a package and put it there and apt will find it
<iBalo> jetsaredim: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Silivrenion> anyone know if ubuntu supports lvm?
<dooglus> jetsaredim: no
<jetsaredim> dooglus: and assume it already downloaded it
<nuu> new to linux and ubuntu was wondering if it's possible to remove kde to save some disk space or does it matter
<dooglus> jetsaredim: use "sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>@
<dooglus> jetsaredim: use "sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>"
<afonit> does anyone know of a gui for the eps2png or eps2pdf command line utility?
<stephan__> p
<eedge> I'm still getting "The file/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly errors", please help!
<dooglus> afonit: gnome-terminal?
<signifer123> where could i get a general linux troubleshooter?
<phiber_optic> what is the package name for gnome art?
<Karko> im first time using ubuntu, i just got ubuntu 5.10 installed into my PC and now when im starting my computer it loads gnome i guess and after that a black screen appeears and the whole computer freezes and i have to restart it thru the powerplug. Enyone oculd help me?
<soundray> dooglus, is that date really in the future where you are? If not, run sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start
<afonit> dooglus - haha
<dooglus> soundray: it depends.
<iBalo> eedge: you moved partitions, didn't you?
<dooglus> soundray: on what timezone I set
<eedge> I don't think i moved partitions?
<dooglus> if I run "date" I see Tue Feb 21 21:47:15 UTC 2006
<dooglus> but local time is 22:47
<eedge> if I do find /boot/grub/stage1 its there.
<eedge> I can see it!
<iBalo> eedge: then you might have a flaky harddrive
<eedge> Well, any suggestions?
<eedge> lol
<Silivrenion> I dont know how big my swap partition needs to be. I am doing a hard drive install through knoppix. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Silivrenion> can anyone help?
<iBalo> eedge: are you in ubuntu now?
<phiber_optic> what is the package name for gnome art?
<eedge> yes, well, the live CD.
<jetsaredim> dooglus: what do you make of this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9070
<gnomefreak> yayyyyyyy its fixed :)
<lusepuster> Hello - just did an upgrade to dapper. It seems I can't find the beagle search tool although I installed the beagle package. Am I missing something?
<soundray> dooglus, so the date it moans about is in fact in the future if you assume that it refers to UTC.
<soundray> ?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<alex_> Hi
<dooglus> jetsaredim: that's a beauty
<alex_> please HELP!
<dooglus> soundray: yes.
<jetsaredim> dooglus: yea - tell me
<_jason> alex_: just ask your question
<eedge> iBalo, yes I am.
<alex_> Im logged into irc from terminal
<alex_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, alex_
<alex_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> alex_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<alex_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, alex_
<gnomefreak> theres a dapper room?
<_jason> alex_: stop and just ask your question
<alex_> ok
<_jason> gnomefreak: yep ompaul's idea, pretty good one
<alex_> I messed up my xwindows
<alex_> it wont start
<_jason> at least I think it was his
<dooglus> jetsaredim: can't you download the right package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<KRA> Anybody here with nvidia knowledge ?
<alex_> how do i post my xorg.conf from terminal?
<Karko> my computer freezes after the screen with brown loading stuff, all says OK and has ubuntu logo, after all is OK and the loading bar is full it goes to a black screen and tadaa, comp freezes
<Karko> help me someone?
<_jason> alex_: you need to give us more details.  What did you do to mess it up?  Do you get errors?
<iBalo> eedge: then mount your ubuntu hd-partition and copy /boot/grub/directory over _EXCEPT_ _the_ _menu.lst_
<jetsaredim> I downloaded that from the mirror listed on the kde3.5.1 page
<dooglus> soundray: yes, if it's referring to UTC, then it's in the future
<gnomefreak> ty im checking it out :)
<alex_> i installed fglrx drivers
<jetsaredim> dooglus: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<alex_> :(
<soundray> dooglus, 'touch /tmp/reference', then set the system time two hours ahead, then run 'find / -newer /tmp/reference -print0 | xargs touch', then go back to proper time.
<eedge> iBalo, where would I copy it to?
<alex_> i think my xorf.conf is looking for the wrong drivers
<alex_> i tell you what
<soundray> dooglus, sorry, xargs -0 touch
<alex_> actually
<alex_> hmm
<KRA> Anybody here with nvidia knowledge ?
<dooglus> jetsaredim: I use GNOME
<jetsaredim> dooglus: yea i figured
<iBalo> eedge: whats your ubuntu partition?
<alex_> ?
<eedge> hda4
<_jason> alex_: please don't use enter as punctuation, it makes it difficult to follow what you are saying
<joanverde> soundray: the diskmounter said this to me: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<soundray> KRA, only nvidia has nvidia knowledge, and even that is scarce apparently.
<joanverde> what's that about
<jetsaredim> jetsaredim: but I figured that someone here might be able to explain the apt errors i'm getting
<alex_> ok sorry
<soundray> joanverde, Mac disk?
<eedge> iBalo, hda4
<dooglus> soundray: what would that do?
<KRA> soundray, funny, you have any experience though ?
<joanverde> soundray: yes
<dooglus> soundray: looks like it would find all the files with a date in the future, and give them a different date in the future?
<soundray> dooglus, good question. I made a mistake. Give me a minute...
<iBalo> eedge: so 'sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt'
<eedge> yes... I've done that.
<fangorious> lvreduce man page says to resize any fs in the lv first, but doesn't give any hints how to do that
<dooglus> soundray: I think your instructions would work if you left out the @set system time to the future@ bit
<alex_> well what i did is i was trying to install my ATI card drivers and it wasnt working so i installed the drivers from the packages (fglrx) and rebooted, and now xserver wont start at all, please say you can help ...
<dooglus> oh, and how do I set the keyboard in ubuntu?  I want double-quote on shift-2, not @
<dooglus> is there a package to dpkg-reconfigure?
<soundray> dooglus, no, it would refuse to change the date on a file that has a future timestamp.
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to change the color of my menus ?
<alex_> _jason thanks if you can help, i just installed ubuntu over windows!
<eedge> iBalo, i've done that.
<eedge> How else would I be accessing it!
<jonathan_> hello, could someone explain me how to run "bochs", an emulator, under ubuntu?
<iBalo> eedge: what does 'ls /mnt/boot/grub' yield?
<soundray> dooglus, modify the above command from the pipe: '| xargs -0 touch -r /tmp/reference'
<lampshade> phiber_optic,   interesting name
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: try interminal type bochs
<phiber_optic> thanx lampshade
<soundray> dooglus, that would give it a stamp to match the reference file.
<_jason> alex_: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, see if that gives you X back
<lusepuster> _jason: Sorry I got off-topic... I've joined ubuntu+1.
<dooglus> soundray: I managed to delete a large chunk of my root partition earlier today.  I'm trying to recover from that...
<alex_> ok
<alex_> _jason: shall i accept the defaults?
<lampshade> is the only method now for the w32codecs to install them by source?
<NickGarvey> where is my init script?
<alex_> i tried that before and it messed up
<joanverde> soundray, you know what that means? it's a mac drive... the script can't manage mac?
<_jason> lusepuster: no need to apologize, just letting you know of the new channel
<soundray> dooglus, or maybe it's  '| xargs -0 touch -r=/tmp/reference' (I haven't tried this)
<_jason> alex_: sure
<soundray> joanverde, apparently.
<mamefan> Non-technical question:  How does ubuntu make money?
<phiber_optic> thanx lampshade
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to change the color of my menus ?
<alex_> ok
<alex_> brb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mamefan: Support, enterprise deployment fees, MarkS...
<soundray> mamefan, at present it doesn't
<jonathan_> thanks gnome freaks
<jesseman_> mamefan, eventually they will make $$$ thru service subscriptions from large enterprise deployments
<joanverde> soundray: I'll try a reboot
<fangorious> i used to have a separate / and /boot partition, I booted off the dapper live cd, mounted both under /mnt, copied /mnt/boot/* to /mnt/root/boot, edited /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst to change the partition numbers, took the /boot partition out of /etc/fstab and rebooted. that worked
<lampshade> phiber_optic, which menus?  You can change Gnome's overall themes and also mess with individual menus and things.  I mostly have mine set to be transparent
<alex_> exit
<alex_> quit
<dooglus> which package is 'man' in?
<soundray> joanverde, it won't help I'm afraid.
<phiber_optic> lampshade, yeah I want something like that
<bjornkri> what's the apt-command to search for a package?
<lampshade> apt-cache search package
<dooglus> bjornkri: apt-cache search
<bjornkri> thanks
<iBalo> bjornkri: apt-cache search
<phiber_optic> but i put my menu bar transparent and now I cant read like applications so I want ot change the colo of the letters but I dont know where :(
<iBalo> ... too slow...
<mamefan> So, let's say at some point Ubuntu starts bringing in lots of money from all the large enterprise support agreements.  What motivates the individual package contributors to continue their work?  Given that they're unlikely to see the $$?
<soundray> dooglus, man-db
<_jason> mamefan: not everything is done to make money
<fangorious> then i got rid of the partition that used to be /boot, and edited menu.lst again, but now grub can't load :(
<dooglus> soundray: thanks.  I just found it.  It's not installed by default?
<mamefan> _jason: Do you have a job?
<phiber_optic> lampshade, any ideas??
<soundray> mamefan, do you have children?
<mamefan> Yup.
<_jason> mamefan: what does that have to do with it? (yes)
<mamefan> would you keep doing you're job if they quit paying you?
<lampshade> mamefan, I just installed linux on my main box--  it crashes more, I lost a lot of my applications that I loved (picasa, etc), but in light of all of that I do it because one I work with it for a while I plan to contribute code back to the community.  It is a good thing overall
<soundray> mamefan, what makes you play with them, if you don't see the $$
<mamefan> soundray: good point.
<_jason> mamefan: I sit here and answer your questions, yet I'm not paid :)
<Jormundgand> soundray: if I enjoyed a job I'd do it for free. The money is generally an extra - although I'd get another job which paid to make ends meet. =P
<mamefan> well, I'm not paid to ask them either.
<soundray> mamefan, some things are done for the love of it. If it helps someone make money, all the better.
<we2by> is the nvidia card driver installed by default when installing ubuntu?
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to change the color of my menus ?
<mamefan> It's just that lately I've been giving a lot of thought to the sustainability of OSS.
<iBalo> we2by: that depends....
<we2by> iBalo, I have a fx 5200
<_jason> phiber_optic: probably by installing a theme
<lampshade> mamefan, also consider what you call getting paid for it.  Like Novell and Google both use and contribute to linux.  However, Google isn't selling linux or anything like that.  The income kinda comes around in a different way I guess is what I'm trying to say
<dooglus> aah.  I didn't have @ubuntu-standard@ installed.  what else is part of a basic desktop install?  I've got @ubuntu-desktop@, but that doesn't depend on @ubuntu-standard@
<MrPockets> does Ubuntu havce a recycle bin that things go when you hit Delete ?
<_jason> dooglus: ubuntu-base I think
<soundray> Jormundgand, I'm with you all the way.
<NickGarvey> mamefan: if you go on google you can see loads of people have though similar to you and there are countless articles on the issue
<gnomefreak> MrPockets: yes bottom right hand corner
<NickGarvey> thought(
<phiber_optic> _jason, theres no way to change just the color of a theme?
* soundray hugs Jormundgand 
<gnomefreak> in gnome
<_jason> phiber_optic: you can probably edit the theme
* Jormundgand hugs back in a totally heterosexual way.
<mamefan> No doubt it weighs more heavily on some than others.
<MrPockets> gnomefreak, say its not there, how else do i get into it
<gnomefreak> MrPockets: are you on gnome?
<MrPockets> yeah
<phiber_optic> how _jason?
<soundray> Jormundgand, let's stop it anyway, lest people start to talk ;)
<lampshade> phiber_optic, you can change colors, and such, I did to mine, but I've never tried changing font colors.  Like I said I usually just play around till I see the option in situations like this so I can't be more specific, sorry :(
<iBalo> we2by: then you have to install the restricted-modules package according to your kernel, and nvidia-glx... sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ... and you're done
<Jormundgand> =P
<MrPockets> i just switched up the tool bars some time ago and Recycle bin isnt there
<gnomefreak> you dont see the lil blue thing in bottom right corner?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhhh
<lampshade> MrPockets, it was just removed is all.
<gnomefreak> MrPockets: you can try right clicking and adding trash to panel
<_jason> phiber_optic: checkout art.gnome.org for their tutorial on making themes and then edit the file for your current theme
<rhythminmind> ok so everytime i try to log in i get "Change your password immediately (root enforced) " So ok i change it but it will ask it again next login.. I've enabled root, and even with this acount it asks for a new password. i cant do anything with the system it keeps wanting new authentication... HELP!
<phiber_optic> ok thanx _jason
<mamefan> MrPockets: ALT-F1 and then trash:// (maybe?)
<MrPockets> OMG Thank you!
<Biggi> haha i had 65 gig in my trashcan the other day :P
<NickGarvey> wheres the script that mounts the filesystems on boot?
<mamefan> Oops ALT-F2
<mivecz> can anyone help me
<soundray> dooglus, sorry, missed your question. It's "Priority: standard"
<gnomefreak> mivecz: can you tell us your issue?
<ConfidentiaL> I have a problem with airodump, is this the placeto get help for this kind of things?
<dooglus> soundray: I asked a question?
<rhythminmind> anyone see my issue before?
<soundray> dooglus, about man-db I think.
<mivecz> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.enlightenment.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment login(i cant  login
<gnomefreak> dooglus: xubuntu is added back
<soundray> dooglus, nvrmnd
<zerephath> I installed beagle..but it complains that the daemon isn't running...a visit to /usr/share/doc/beagle revealed nothing...how do I get beagle to start the daemon and keep it running even after a reboot occurs?
<dooglus> soundray: I'd like to know how to set my keyboard to be UK instead of US
<TonyB2006> the i386 installer doesnt freeze w/ me, but the amd64 one gets really far, and then freezes at a random point
<soundray> dooglus, X or console?
<mivecz> is  ask  for  pass  i  just hit  enter  but nothing
<dooglus> soundray: console
<mivecz> cvs [login aborted] : connect to cvs.enlightenment.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.209):2401 failed: Connection timed out
<InnerF|RE> does anyone know why firefox wont load with msn networks dsl?
<InnerF|RE> xp works fine
<dooglus> soundray: usually the installer would ask you, but I didn't use the installer
<fangorious> why are there no grub utilities on the flight4 livecd?
<mivecz> flight4 release?
<soundray> dooglus, it'll take me a couple of minutes to remember how...
<ConfidentiaL> What channel should I join to get help with airodump and wireless scanning? Or maybe I could get help here?
<NickGarvey> wheres the script that mounts the filesystems on boot?
<name> i can't open hda1 !
<dooglus> NickGarvey: /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<NickGarvey> thank you
<zerephath> NickGarvey: It isn't a script it is a file named fstab
<dooglus> NickGarvey: but what you probably wanted to know is that /etc/fstab controls which filesystems it mounts
<yggdrasil__> can omone help me out with this error  make[1] : *** No rule to make target `alsa/asoundlib.h', needed by `softdevice.o'.  Stop.
<NickGarvey> actually no, I'm trying to set up quota
<NickGarvey> and its telling me to edit my init script
<NickGarvey> but I really have no idea what I'm doing
* gnomefreak brb booting into xfce
<dooglus> yggdrasil__: sounds like you need to install package libasound2-dev
<InnerF|RE> does anyone know why firefox wont load with msn networks dsl?
<dooglus> NickGarvey: the script I told you is probably the one then
<NET||abuse> hi, i've been trying to install libxpm4 but apt can't find the package
<KRA> Anyone here with knowledge about nvidia binary drivers /settings ?
<yggdrasil__> think i did doooglus ill try again
<nekostar> o.o
<NET||abuse> can anyone else find it?
<NickGarvey> LRUGHTP
<NickGarvey> whoa
<mivecz> how i  get  the  dev packages of E17???
<NET||abuse> have I got to enable another deb?
<dooglus> yggdrasil__: check whether you have /usr/include/alsa/asoundlib.h
<NickGarvey> alrighty
<yggdrasil__> dooglus yes its there
<mamefan> InnerF|RE:  I'm using MSN DSL and Firefox works for me.  What are you seeing (or not seeing)?
<soundray> dooglus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<herede> i'm trying to install kubuntu from the latest ISO, but something goes wrong with the basesystem installation. it points me to some log file (which doesn't exist), and then the installer exits. it appears to happen while extracting TAR. i've checked google, the faq, ... anyone got an idea what this could be?
<mivecz> how i  get  the  dev packages of E17???
<NET||abuse> can anyone tell me what deb to enable to get libxpm4
<dooglus> soundray: thanks. you're a star.
<_jason> !find libxpm4
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libxpm4' (2 shown): libxpm4 ;; libxpm4-dbg.
<_jason> !info libxpm4
<ubotu> libxpm4: (X11 pixmap library), section libs, is optional. Version: 1:3.5.2-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 31 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<yggdrasil__> can omone help me out with this error  make[1] : *** No rule to make target `alsa/asoundlib.h', needed by `softdevice.o'.  Stop.
<_jason> NET||abuse: you need the main repository enabled
<ConfidentiaL> Ok, I'll ask here: Does any1 know why I on airodump get tons of packets, but never a single IV?
<InnerF|RE> mamefan..
<InnerF|RE> can i primsg u?
<mamefan> ok.
<NET||abuse> _jason: what does that look like in the sources.list ?
<NickGarvey> !info quota
<ubotu> quota: (implementation of the disk quota system), section admin, is optional. Version: 3.13-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 1160 kB
<_jason> NET||abuse: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main
<_jason> ubotu: tell NET||abuse about easysource
<NET||abuse> _jazon; thanks
<majik_other> hi, I just installed an nvidia card; a XFX FX5200 PCI; into my dapper drake computer. when I boot it hangs at "loading hardware drivers..."
<mivecz> how i  get  the  deb packages of E17???
<bipolar> Has anyone used Xinerama with the Open source radeon drivers? I think I'm pretty close but I'm not getting anything on my 2nd screen.
<soundray> mivecz, apt-cache search enlightenment to list them, sudo apt-get install packagename to install.
<nuu> can anyone help me with mplayer
<_jason> nuu: just ask :)
<nuu> it doesn't seem to play any sound files or cds
<_jason> nuu: does it play video files?
<biovore> nuu: you using the mplayer from apt?
<nuu> no from automatrix
<nuu> yeah it plays movies no prob but not music
<NET||abuse> no checked it out, i definately have all deb's listed as main enabled but no libxpm4
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<biovore> mplayer should beable to do mp3/ogg/wav ac3/aac audio no problem
<mivecz> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.enlightenment.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment login
<mivecz> Press <enter> when prompted for a password, then download the code by typing:
<mivecz> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.enlightenment.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment \
<mivecz> co -D "July 24, 2002" e17
<_jason> nuu: always best to install things on your own and not become dependent on a script imo, I'm gonna send you a link to the mplayer guide.  Try to follow the steps to get it to use esd sound.  Come back if you have problems
<_jason> ubotu: tell nuu about mplayer
<mivecz> why is no  work these
<MAB> crap. I am using Automatix as we speak
<_jason> ubotu: tell mivecz about pastebin
<nuu> ok
<NET||abuse> _jason: so yeh, all mains are listed, still not finding libxpm4
<gnomefreak> MAB: :(
<nuu> everything is fine except that
<biovore> I build mplayer from source.. works much better..  don't forget to get divx4linux/xvidcore/x264 before building
<_jason> NET||abuse: can you put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<fd_> hi all! how can i try drapper? i have 5.10 installed right now. must i install clean from a drapper cd?
<yggdrasil__> can omone help me out with this error  make[1] : *** No rule to make target `alsa/asoundlib.h', needed by `softdevice.o'.  Stop.
<_jason> biovore: he's using automatix, I doubt he wants to build it :P
<MAB> I am new to Linux and Ubuntu was the first ive tried
<NET||abuse> _jason: ok, hang on two seconds
<ruby123> MAB: good choice :-)
<_jason> MAB: great choice
<MAB> ty
<relachs> haha
<ruby123> hehe
<MAB> I realy thought Automatix was cool
<InnerF|RE> qwest msn's dsl just timesouts with firefox, but works fine with xp.. anyone know why>
<InnerF|RE> ?
<cavediver> Hi. I'm having problems getting Zend Studio to work in Dapper. It installs fine but when I run it no menus appear, just a blank grey screen. Anyone recognizes this ?
<_jason> MAB: there have been some issues with it in the past
<gnomefreak> MAB: i never used it but ive have only heard bad things
<biovore> InnerF|RE: firefox in general or just firefox on linux?
<mamefan> InnerF|RE:  Sorry -- Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,
<allan__> where can i get the restricted modules for the 2.6.15 kernel?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<nm> automatix doesn't really work as it should
<nm> heh
<MAB> _jason I have not read anything on the subject. Any real examples or personal issues?
<mivecz> soundray look these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9073
<NET||abuse> http://paste.ubuntulinux.org/9074
<theking_2100> hi every one
<nm> i have a friend guinea'ing breezy for me
<nm> on his compaq laptop
<InnerF|RE> firefox onlinux
<ruby123> hi theking_2100
<InnerF|RE> ubuntu
<nm> he had nothing but difficulty with it
<InnerF|RE> im registered
<nm> and when i checked it out, it did install the packages it suggested it would, but they weren't really configured properly at all
<theking_2100> i'm i in the right channel for help?
<NET||abuse> _jason: http://paste.ubuntulinux.org/9074
<gnomefreak> theking_2100: is it ubuntu related?
<theking_2100> yep
<MAB> Well I guess I am going to learn from my own mistakes
<gnomefreak> than you are
<_jason> NET||abuse: I'm getting a 404 on that page, just me?
<Panzerboy> heh
<soundray> mivecz, where did you get those instructions?
<Panzerboy> just updated to dapper
<Panzerboy> so far, so good :)
<gnomefreak> MAB: take a look at easyubuntu
<NET||abuse> _jason: :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9074
<Panzerboy> new gnome really rocks
<MAB> but I love my ubuntu :) I dictch windows after 3 days on ubuntu :)
<mivecz> in a  site to  get   the  deb  packagers  for  e17
<allan__> here can i get the linux restricted modules for the 2.6.15 kernel?
<theking_2100> it's the very fist hours i use linux i just finish installing ubuntu 5.1
<_jason> NET||abuse: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<dooglus> soundray: looks like I need to change the keyboard map in X too.
<dooglus> soundray: I've found system->prefs->keyboard but it doesn't seem to have any effect.
<relachs> i want to install irssi but it says it is been referenced but not available
<theking_2100> i just want to know how i can install ndiswrapper 1.10
<_jason> relachs: ubuntu comes with irssi installed
<soundray> dooglus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MAB> have realy had no problems with ubuntu I can basicly do all the stuff I did on my winxp but kool graphics from PSP but I want to explor gimp :)
<crimsun> relachs: the package name is 'irssi-text' in Breezy
<nm> the_king2100: google.com?
<dooglus> soundray: ooh.
<fangorious> how do I reinstall grub from the dapper flight4 livecd?
<dooglus> soundray: thanks
<soundray> mivecz, those instructions are for Debian. You'll run into trouble if you apply those to Ubuntu.
<nm> this is indeed a help channel, but you should exhaust your other avenues of research first
<mivecz> where  to  find  for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fangorious about grub
<soundray> mivecz, well, you know that, cause you already have...
<Zoroaster> msg
<Zoroaster> msg-nickserv
<Zoroaster> msg-nickserv identify
<_jason> Zoroaster: stop
<theking_2100> i ve downloaded a an archive tar.gz
<_jason> ubotu: tell Zoroaster about register
<Zoroaster> I already registered
<Zoroaster> I am trying to remember how to identify
<mivecz> where  to  find  for ubuntu?
<_jason> Zoroaster: /msg nickserv identify password
<nm> Zoroaster, clearly you're omitting the necessary slash (/)
<nm> before your commands
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: /msg nickserv identify password
<relachs> _jason, oh right, crimsun thanks
<InnerF|RE> i guess nobody knows yeah?
<phiber_optic> what is the command to see what version of ubuntu im running i dont remember :(
<theking_2100> i decompressed it on the desktop and i don't know how to install it
<_jason> phiber_optic: lsb_release -a
<phiber_optic> thats it thanx _jason
<eedge> I installed XP after ubuntu, and it fuggered my grub.
<soundray> mivecz, ubotu seems to know something:
<TonyB2006> it'll do that
<eedge> Anyone experienced "/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" errors when running grub-install before?
<soundray> !tell mivecz about e17
<_jason> ubotu: tell eedge about grub
<MAB> lol eedge
<Zoroaster> _jason, thanks
<NET||abuse> _jason: heh, not likely to get much help in ubuntu+1, you can't help no? :(
<MAB> erro 75
<theking_2100> i saw that i should type in a command like make install but i dont know where and how
<_jason> NET||abuse: confirm that the package exists for dapper using packages.ubuntu.com
<eedge> I've tried most of, if not all, of the precedures on the wiki page for restoring grub after windows installation.
<relachs> err, just noticed i didn't want to use irssi, i want a text-only browser :-)
<soundray> theking_2100, what's this software?
<eedge> but all of them tend to fall apart around the same place, and thats grub-install.
<_jason> relachs: lynx is one
<gnomefreak> links2 :)
<nuu> _jason with that am i to copy everything,will it mess up everything i already have?
<theking_2100> soundray ndiswrapper 1.10
<fangorious> can grub have the root/boot partition in an lvm group?
<mivecz> apt-get e17 dev packages...don't know exactly wich ones..?
<nuu> cause it plays movies fine so i don't want to loose that
<_jason> nuu: you are referring to the 'configuration' part?
<nuu> yes
<relachs> _jason, thank you
<_jason> nuu: no, you should not lose functionality
<nuu> can i add it to what i got or do i have to start from scratch?
<MAB> so what is the purpose of wine or VM. I can just take things I have on disk and make them run on Ubuntu? Or is it more complicated than that
<soundray> theking_2100, sorry, if you want to install that from source, I can't help. Why don't you install the ubuntu package (ndiswrapper-utils)?
<mamefan> InnerF|RE: I can't PM.
<_jason> nuu: put what you have on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<InnerF|RE> well talk to me in the channel then
<NET||abuse> _jason: arrg, libxp-dev libxp6/-dbg
<InnerF|RE> nobody is saying anything
<mamefan> Have you check IP connectivity (ie. can you 'ping www.google.com')
<theking_2100> soundray from the cd?
<MacSlow> eye-candy food -> http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=27
<NET||abuse> _jason: no libxpm4 in teh x11 section
<soundray> theking_2100, no, from the repositories.
<eedge> Can somebody help me reinstall grub, I'm really lost as to what is wrong...
<InnerF|RE> i have to reboot and log into linux to do that
<gnomefreak> eedge: did you read the wiki about grub yet?
<InnerF|RE> but if my ip connectivity works here in xp
<MAB> eedge are you on windows right now?
<InnerF|RE> why wouldnt it with ubuntu?
<_jason> NET||abuse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libxpm4&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<mamefan> If so, then the problem is with Firefox.  If not then the problem may be with name resolution.  Try 'ping 64.233.167.147'
<theking_2100> soundray Hum... i don't know how to do it
<mamefan> if that works then you know it a DNS issue.
<eedge> Yes,  I'm in windows right now.
<eedge> Its frightning me.
<eedge> lol
<MAB> lol
<soundray> theking_2100, how new are you to ubuntu?
<_jason> eedge: was the bot's link not helpful?
<MAB> how long have you had ubuntu installed?
<gnomefreak> ok brb gonna try this again :(
<fd_> can i resize my partition easily to make space for a new one?
<mamefan> And you'd want to look at you /etc/resolv.conf (compare what's in there to your windows IPCONFIG).
<theking_2100> soundray 2 hours lol
<eedge> no, I've allready seen that link.
<nuu> ok i pasted it now what save?
<mamefan> sorry IPCONFIG /ALL
<NET||abuse> _jason: ehhh. hmm heh.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/ not listed there??? weird
<eedge> and followed most of those restoration steps...
<eedge> non of them have worked.
<eedge> and none of them assess my specific problem.
<MAB> FD_ yes you can resize the partition as much as you like and you can make as many as you want
<soundray> theking_2100, okay, there's a few things you need to make yourself familiar with before you can start installing pre-packaged ubuntu software from the repositories.
<soundray> theking_2100, ubotu will give you a few links
<soundray> ubotu, tell theking_2100 about repos
<fd_> MAB, what tool would i use? Disk Manager from the Administration menu?
<mamefan> Basically you need a valid IP/subnet, route, and name resolution.  If all that works then you'd need to focus on firefox config (I know very little about that).
<soundray> ubotu, tell theking_2100 about easysource
<InnerF|RE> k
<soundray> ubotu, tell theking_2100 about synaptic
<mamefan> You know how to check each of those?
<InnerF|RE> shouldnt this be done automatically when i "install" ubuntu?
<InnerF|RE> it always has...
<mrkris> i installed kubuntu, but am getting errors when running apt-get upgrade, it tells me that there is a file mismatch on these debs. i have tried apt-get -f upgrade, apt-get --fix-missing, etc
<soundray> theking_2100, it'll take you a little while to get through that material, but it's *far* better than messing around with source packages.
<InnerF|RE> the only difference is the isp
<eedge> MAB, missed that... I've had ubuntu installed for sometime.
<mamefan> I'd expect it to, but you never know.  It doesn't hurt to check.
<MAB> fd_ that something I saw in the Automatix but people here are telling me not use it. Too late.. LOL but you are going to have to ask but I believe you can use Synaptic and look in there
<eedge> was first installation on a laptop though.
<InnerF|RE> k
<InnerF|RE> be back in a bit
<wastrel> hello.
<Zoroaster> what is it that IN install so that I have lots of backgrounds to choose from
<mamefan> Maybe they don't server DHCP and instead are doing PPoA or something like that.  My line is PPoA.
<Zoroaster> its an art package
<MAB> sorry eedge I would not know the answer :(
<Zoroaster> I just forgot
<wastrel> what's ppoa?
<soundray> theking_2100, in fact, the repositories are one of the things that make Ubuntu special.
<mamefan> Point-To-Point over ATM.
<mamefan> similar to PPoE (Point-To-Point over Ethernet).
<marcelo> hello word
<wastrel> heh he have a t1 or something?
<MAB> hi marcelo :)
<mamefan> DSL is often PPoA.
<MAB> lol
<theking_2100> soundray ok thx so befor i will be able to install some thing  i should learn all these pages?
<wastrel> hmm i wasn't aware.
<mamefan> if you have a username/password that you enter into a DSL modem it's almost certainly PPoA.
<_mindspin> pppoe ?
<soundray> theking_2100, as it is, you can install things from the CD only. You'll get to the point where you install things from the net fairly quickly.
<iamtim> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<marcelo> who this using ubuntu in server
<NickGarvey> I am using ubuntu..
<NickGarvey> no gui though
<marcelo> is server ?
<mamefan> only two P (Point to Point).  When it's PPP that's Point to Point Protocol.  For some reason you drop the third P.
<theking_2100> soundrayi looked in synaptic if i could find stuff but i didn't
<NickGarvey> yeah
<NET||abuse> so hmm, if libxpm4 is in the dapper pacakges.ubuntu.com/dapper  why isn't my system able to pick it up?
<wastrel> what's the popular music program lately?  sounds like anjuta but not...
<iamtim> What is the command to moutn a drive atr startup.
<theking_2100> because i want to install my wifi usb card
<iamtim> F something...
<NickGarvey> change /etc/fstab
<mamefan> amaroK?
<iamtim> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<MAB> anyone here use Skype to communicate successfully with people using Windows and have voice?
<eedge> arg, I really don't want to have to reinstall ubuntu just cause I can't get grub to reinstall.
<eedge> is their some way to partially reinstall?
<wastrel> mamefan:  that's it thx..  hmm kde oh well
<tahorg> mmm, how much space do I need to mirror breezy + dapper packages ?
<marcelo> he has been estavel?
<tahorg> marcelo: stable :)
<NickGarvey> I think you can install grub without reinstalling your os
<tahorg> marcelo: seu portuglish
<iamtim> Thanks. Is there ANY way to remove diskmounter script once run?
<theking_2100> soundray  because i want to install my wifi usb card and i learned that i should use ndiswrapper to install my drivers
<Zoroaster> Where can I get themes for gnome?
<soundray> mamefan, I'm pretty sure _mindspin is on PPPoE -- I know the provider (T-Online, right _mindspin?)
<mamefan> www.gnome-look.org
<_mindspin> yup
<theking_2100> but i don't know how to do to install it
<_mindspin> here in germany it's almost pppoe
<marcelo> hehehe
<eedge> art.gnome.org as well.
<soundray> theking_2100, have you tried plugging it in and see whether Ubuntu recognizes it?
<theking_2100> yep
<mamefan> Usually the DSL connection protocol is irrelevant to the OS (unless your using an internal DSL modem).
<soundray> theking_2100, what happens?
<Zoroaster> mamefan, thanks, that helped me find what I was looking for - gnome-look I think
<theking_2100> nothing lol
<mamefan> Most DSL modems are external and either bridge or NAT.
<marcelo> which type of application this twirling in the server, data, server web?
<soundray> theking_2100, when you open System-Administration-Networking, what interfaces are in the list?
<eedge> is there any explaination of why grub would return cannot read correctly for stage1 when it is readable as I can find it, and see it myself and where the filesystem is correct?
<theking_2100> it's appears in the device manager
<theking_2100> thats all
<soundray> theking_2100, when you open System-Administration-Networking, what interfaces are in the list?
<soundray> theking_2100, eth0? ppp0? Anything else?
<theking_2100> nop
<soundray> theking_2100, what interfaces do you see under Connections?
<theking_2100> etho and loopback
<soundray> theking_2100, and when you plug the USB Wifi adapter in?
<Zoroaster> I installed "gnome-backgrounds", but how do I call it up, its an app right?
<theking_2100> doesn't chage any thing
<jag_fsf> does /tmp have some magic fu on it that makes it noexec regardless of how it's mounted? i'm getting "failed to map segment from shared object: Operation not permitted" when trying to load an .so from /tmp, and the only other time i've seen this error is when /tmp is mounted noexec...
<mamefan> Zoroaster:  nope.  It's just backgrounds.
<soundray> theking_2100, close and re-open the Network settings pls.
<Seveas> !find libxpm dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libxpm' (3 shown): libxpm-dev ;; libxpm4 ;; libxpm4-dbg.
<soundray> Zoroaster, right click on the background, last item in menu.
<eedge> is there any explaination of why grub would return cannot read correctly for stage1 when it is readable as I can find it, and see it myself and where the filesystem is correct?
<Seveas> !info libxpm4 dapper
<marcelo> ei tahorg  is Brazilian?  tested ubuntu 6.04?
<ubotu> libxpm4: (X11 pixmap library), section libs, is optional. Version: 1:3.5.4.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 31 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<eedge> just trying to troubleshoot my problem.
<harritj> theking_2100 'dmesg' & post output after you have plugged in the usb dongle
<phiber_optic> where can I check the rsa key for ssh?
<tahorg> marcelo: estou usando
<eedge> because I dont even have the slightly comprehention of why its not working.
<Zoroaster> look I recently relapsed and started using windows so sorry about all the questions, I'm all better now
<theking_2100> soundray nothing
<soundray> harritj, slowly. He's been on Linux for two hours.
<zF> Question
<CarlFK> is there an rsync addr for dapper-server?  this daily shoudl be called yesterdaily at the rate is is going: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso
<zF> When I ./configure
<zF> make
<zF> make install
<theking_2100> harritj what? lol
<zF> Where does the install files typically go?
<harritj> ohhh heh, ok, well it would still make alot more sense to us getting that output rather than a 'notn'
<zF> I've never compiled much stuff from source.
<jag_fsf> zF: depends on the software
<theking_2100> soundray thx for your help
<_jason> zF: don't use make install, use checkinstall
<Zoroaster> I could have sworn that the last time I ran Ubuntu, I had installed an app, or package, that gave me lots of cool backgrounds to choose from
<marcelo> tahorg: de onde vc  cara ?
<soundray> theking_2100, okay, it's ndiswrapper then.
<jag_fsf> zF: often /usr/*, sometimes /usr/local/*
<tahorg> marcelo: curitiba - pr
<CarlFK> zF: /usr/bin is a common place
<marcelo> ai vc instalou pelo cd mesmo ? ou usou apt ?
<_jason> zF: you need to install it though, sudo apt-get install checkinstall.  That way the package manager handles the file and you can see exactly where everything went with dpkg -L packagename
<theking_2100> so ?? to install it what i should do?
<harritj> theking_2100  what usb wifi adapter is it?
<zF> _jason, that seems more intelligent, I'll do that
<Seveas> marcelo, tahorg please stick to english in here....
<mamefan> Zoroaster:  gnome-themes?
<soundray> theking_2100, open System-Administration-Synaptic
<Scarborough> should I change from gnome to kde?
<zF> do I still ./configure
<zF> make
<zF> and then checkinstall
<Ktron> Anyone here who has run World of Warcraft under ubuntu?
<_jason> zF: yeah, except sudo checkinstall
<zF> Right.
<mamefan> gnome-themes-extras
<theking_2100> it's inventel  11mb
<NickGarvey> mm I think WoW would be a bit hard to run under wine..
<Ktron> And if I install 64-bit ubuntu, will wine act as a 32-bit windows emulator?
<tahorg> Seveas: ok no problem
<NickGarvey> never tried it but I really doubt it...
<mamefan> Ktron: not on IA64.
<theking_2100> model ur012i
<mamefan> Tried it and failed.
<jag_fsf> does /tmp have some magic fu on it that makes it noexec regardless of how it's mounted? i'm getting "failed to map segment from shared object: Operation not permitted" when trying to load an .so from /tmp, and the only other time i've seen this error is when /tmp is mounted noexec...
<harritj> theking_2100  thats a atmel chipset.. supported, but might not be included in the ubuntu distro.
<Ktron> NickGarvey; I know a lot of people who do it, just not anyone whose done it with ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Ktron: I read somewhere that wine won't even compile on 64-bit... but not sure about that.
<Ktron> Tomcat_; I'm not sure either
<Zoroaster> mamefan, I'll look into that, it's not that important
<esd_lnx> my time stamps seems not working :/   but its click?
<soundray> Tomcat_, there is a 64-bit Wine now, apparently.
<harritj> 'atmel-firmware' && 'at76c503a-source' ...
<zF> _jason, some serious errors just went down
<wastrel> Ktron:  i reboot for it :/  only reason i still have a 'doze partition.
<mamefan> soundray:  not for IA64 :-(
<theking_2100> i know that there no driver for linux so i found out that i should install and run ndiswrapper 1.10
<eedge> Hey, does anyone know any other methods for restoring grub other than those listed on the wiki?
<zF> in the source directory, I ran. "./configure", "make", and then "sudo checkinstall", and apparently it didn't work correctly.
<Ktron> wastrel; alright, thanks, same to everyone else too
<theking_2100> but i don't know how to install it
<soundray> mamefan, I prefer beer anyway.
<harritj> theking_2100 if it is indeed an inventel, then it has atmel chipset, which _is_ supported
<phiber_optic> where is the path to get my public rsa key for ssh?
<wastrel> Ktron:  i would try but my laptop couldn't handle wow under wine ;]   barely handles wow under windows
<soundray> theking_2100, have you opened synaptic?
<theking_2100> yep
<mamefan> soundray: ?
<_jason> zF: what were the errors?
<soundray> mamefan, to wine ;)
<soundray> theking_2100, in Settings-Repositories,... sorry telephone
<mamefan> Ahh, maybe I should poor beer on my IA64s.  Couln't hurt.
<theking_2100> soundray np
<trappist> mamefan: pour
<alien9391> How to restart x?
<mamefan> yeah, i'm stupid.
<eedge> Hey, does anyone know any other methods for restoring grub other than those listed on the wiki? Or if not any other possibility to get access back onto my ubuntu?
<mamefan> I'm normally the spelling police.
<trappist> mamefan: awesome
<eedge> I've tried various bootdisks and bootmagic etc, they just freeze when I try to boot the partition.
<nickrud> alien9391: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (assuming you're using ubuntu)
<zF> _jason, http://pastebin.com/565866
<trappist> mamefan: maybe I'll run across you late one night as I prowl the streets with my paint can and apostrophe-shaped stencil
<relachs> does anyone know if centrino have HT technology?
<wastrel> eedge:  you mean mount the partition?
<alien9391> nickrud : thx
<marcelo> ok ok
<asymmetry> relachs, no, to my knowledge, thats a p4 and later feature
<pmj> I need to burn several 4GB+ files to DVD, but GnomeBaker (mkisofs) tells me they're too large. What should I do?
<wastrel> eedge:  can you mount the disk from your bootdisk?  the partition/disk isn't toast?
<_jason> zF: you have build-essential?  and what are you installing?
<rem_> how do you install the dictionnary for another language for openoffice ? (I did apt-get install it, but I dont have it in OO)
<harritj> pmj shrink em a little ;)
<theking_2100> soundray i found ndiswrapper-utils in synaptic i m installing it
<zF> _jason, yes, I do - I'm install nmap 4.01
<pmj> harritj: they're not too large to fit on the DVD, but apparently too large for the filesystem or something. Shrinking them is not an option
<relachs> asymmetry, yes, but centrino came later than p4, also there are centrino on the market named Centrino II
<nickrud> pmj:  k3b (kde, I know)
<trappist> <3 k3b
<rem_> is there anything more to do ..?
<asymmetry> relachs, oh, centrino... read celeron (really tired)
<phiber_optic> Im trying to remote desktop to my computer and it tells me that the RSA key is not the same, that it has been changed. Where can I get this RSA key?
<pmj> yes, I really don't want to install k3b unless I absolutely have to
<asymmetry> relachs, i can look it up
<harritj> you tried growisofs?
<nickrud> pmj: k3b is the best option you have, really.
<soundray> theking_2100, well done. I told you it wouldn't take long ;)
<rem_> i didnt want to install k3b, but I ended up doing it anyway ..:P
<relachs> asymmetry, hehe
<eedge> no. I can mount hda4 (the linux partition) from a live CD.
<trappist> phiber_optic: try ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<_jason> zF: hrmm, I've enver gotten that.  You sure it compiled without errors?
<eedge> wastrel, I tried other boot loaders though and I couldn't boot from hda4.
<rem_> as well as kooka ... only 2 kde apps ...
<eedge> but I can mount it under a live cd.
<rem_> how do you install the dictionnary for another language for openoffice ? (I did apt-get install it, but I dont have it in OO)
<eedge> and read the files grub-install says it can't read.
<rem_> is there anything more to do ..?
<marcelo> by by word
<mamefan> rem_: you let the camel in and you'll never get him out.
<zF> _jason, yep.
<rem_> lol
<asymmetry> relachs, yes, some centrinos have ht - techbuilder.org article dated 29 Sept 2004 describes it, so id imagine anything much later than that has it - how fast is the processor in question?>
<harritj> pmj personally I use growisofs only when burning dvds.. never had a problem as long as the iso's are in fact within size
<phiber_optic> trappist I see a lot letters which will be my ikey?
<relachs> 1.7Ghz Centrino II
<pmj> harritj: I'll try that then
<xnull> how much is a p3 laptop?
<_jason> zF: let me try
<wastrel> eedge:  have you tried giving grub explicit boot parameters about where to find this disk?
<benplaut> are the US repos down?
<mamefan> xnull:  I'll sell you mine for $300 (US)
<thenuke> xnull: how much is a fish?
<theking_2100> soundray now it's says it install where do i find it or should i just try to run mo driver cd
<wastrel> eedge:  i assume it's looking for the /boot partition?
<eedge> no, its been completely whiped off the mbr.
<xnull> mamefan: p3 dont know for sure : from where are you?
<mamefan> thenuke:  I'll sell you mine for $13 (US) it's a rainbow trout.
<xnull> memfan:
<eedge> at the moment its booting straight to the old windows partition.
<mamefan> xnull:  you're better off prowling eBay than asking here.  I retract my offer.
<asymmetry> relachs, not too sure on that one - id imagine that if the centrinos have it, that the centrino 2s do too, easiest way to tell is load it up in an smp-capable kernel/os and see if it reports two processors
<relachs> asymmetry, hehe if i only had one ;)
<zF> hrmmm
<eedge> wastel, I'm looking at how I can completely reinstall grub onto the mbr.
<eedge> well, I assume thats what I have to do.
<wastrel> eedge:  have you tried this one:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
#ubuntu 2007-02-19
<soundray> __doc__: what's messed?
<larson9999> thinking about getting a laptop with an intel 950 graphics card.  does it support linux or vice versa for 3d?
<__doc__> soundray: http://rafb.net/p/WLxmPg89.html
<unop> SuperTeece,  about the onboard one, make sure the BIOS has it enabled and if there's a button to turn it on , depress it -- does lspci list it?
<th1> is there a way to tell firefox to open folders with KDE file manager instead of the Gnome one?
<SuperTeece> unop: restarted successfully but still nothing
<shatrat> larson9999, the intel chipsets are pretty well supported by open source drivers.
<__doc__> soundray: whenever I now engage apt, aptitude or dpkg I'm greeted with a line of errors relating to that
<SuperTeece> unop: yes it is enabled, the onboard's light is on, and lspci does list it
<ChaosEddie> th1: im pretty sure there is
<ChaosEddie> hold on
<speedwolf> *sigh*
<dm_> does anybody update feisty today? I have an issue with keyboard layout applet (gnome)
<larson9999> shatrat: so 3d should work at least as well as ati?
<nexousNET> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<speedwolf> how do I set up a passwordless guest account in samba?
<SuperTeece> 0000:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Airgo Networks Inc: Unknown device 0001 (rev 01)
<quaal> unop, i located someone else's source.list.. this section seems to be the same repository as mine http://pastebin.ca/362613
<shatrat> larson9999, if you plan to do a lot of gaming or something you might try and get a beefier nvidia card, they dont have open source drivers but the closed source ones from nvidia are pretty good.  Just steer clear of ATI and Savage imo.
<quaal> unop, just run that wget command ?
<__doc__> soundray: so any clue?
<unop> SuperTeece,  i'm not too familiar with pcmcia on linux -- there's probably something you have to do to get it running, a command perhaps
<roostishaw> how can i run something from the terminal and then close the terminal and have it keep running?
<shatrat> larson9999, everything has at least as good support as ati
<shatrat> larson9999, newer ati cards anyway, some older ones are wellsupported
<SuperTeece> unop: I was thinking the same until I followed the steps in the forums for my onboard broadcom and had the same results
<mastermixer> roostishaw, why don't you run it outside the terminal? by pressing alt+f2 for instance
<soundray> __doc__: do you want this scons package?
<unop> quaal,  the first command suffices -  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 2D6CFB44DD800CD9|gpg --export -a 2D6CFB44DD800CD9|sudo apt-key add -
<__doc__> soundray: I can live without
<roostishaw> mastermixer, right
<cypherdelic> soundray: i still get GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22
<quaal> unop, thanks much
<larson9999> shatrat: oh, i'm trailing edge when it comes to gaming.  i get nvidia unless someone gives me a card.  but this laptop i'm looking at has the intel chip and i have no experience with it in linux.  so i was curious if they played nice with linux.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: it's not finding the grub partition
<soundray> __doc__: have you got the pycentral package installed?
<ChaosEddie> hmm not finding anything
<unop> SuperTeece,  errm, regarding the onboard, have you installed drivers for it, etc?
<YoussefAssad> hello. Is anyone here on the ubuntu livecd?
<SuperTeece> unop: yes
<roostishaw> mastermixer, that shortcut dont work
<adaptr> only once, with any luck
<soundray> __doc__: sorry, I mean python-central
<SuperTeece> unop: I'm going to try reinstalling ndiswraper
<unop> SuperTeece,  does  ifconfig have anything to say about the interface ?? ifconfig -a
<shatrat> larson9999, intel puts a lot of work into open source actually.  Their driver works with AIGLX as well so not only does it do openGL but it can also do composite desktops like beryl and compiz.  The only shortcoming with intel is they just arent as beefy hardware wise as the nvidia cards.
<SuperTeece> unop: I'll ba back either way
<cypherdelic> adapt: boot is definetly on /dev/sda3
<unop> SuperTeece,  wait wait
<ChaosEddie> YoussefAssad: yes
<__doc__> soundray: yes it is installed
<mastermixer> roostishaw, aren't you using ubuntu 6.10?
<SuperTeece> unop: ok
<unop> SuperTeece,  find out whats wrong with your interfaces before reinstalling (and this isnt windows)
<adaptr> cypherdelic: that's irrelevant - it's what grub sees when you boot from the HD that counts, and it often sees it differently than when booting from CD
<Conman1303> can anyone explain how to extend my monitor to my tv to play movies using s video with an ati radeon card?
<SuperTeece> unop: ifconfig -a just shows my ethernet card and the lo
<soundray> __doc__: you could force a success of the postinst script. That would let you remove the package.
<shatrat> larson9999, heres a comparison of the open source driver vs a low end PCI-E ati card larson9999 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=646&num=1
<larson9999> alright shatrat, i'll take your word and get it.  power wise the chip is plenty
<adaptr> SuperTeece: wehat does lspci show for the card ? is the module loaded ?
<cypherdelic> adaptr, so, any ideas?
<ChaosEddie> YoussefAssad: how can i help you?
<__doc__> soundray: hm, is that in the man to aptitude?
<SuperTeece> adaptr: 0000:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Airgo Networks Inc: Unknown device 0001 (rev 01)
<adaptr> cypherdelic: best bet is to boot the livecd and examine grub.conf/menu.lst
<mahound> hey
<edolo> i've just installed ubuntu. i haven't found any browser
<mahound> how do i change my screen resolution?
<unop> SuperTeece,  ok, examine these two files for any clues/mention of your cards -- tail -n 50 /var/log/{dmesg,messages}
<soundray> __doc__: no, it's a whacky hack. Edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/scons.postinst and insert 'exit  0' as the second line. Then run sudo apt-get -f install
<YoussefAssad> ChaosEddie: If you're on the live disc, I'd just like to know if you have a program called install-mbr in your path (don't run it, just check if you can)
<korey> edolo, you can't find a web browser in Ubuntu?
<roostishaw> mastermixer, yes. but i have a macbook, so they keymap is different.
<mastermixer> mahound, check System > Preferences
<adaptr> cypherdelic: if it mentions hd1 or some such, and you know it boots as hd0, then you need to change them around, and re-install grub on the MBR with the correct partition for it
<SuperTeece> adaptr: and for the second card 0000:06:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mahound> master_of_master, the "screen resolution" menu only shows a possible resolution
<roostishaw> mastermixer, any other way?
<shatrat> edolo, firefox is installed by default, it should be under applications
<mahound> mastermixer, , the "screen resolution" menu only shows a possible resolution
<ChaosEddie> where is the path?
<adaptr> SuperTeece: second card ? you have two and neither show up ?
<korey> wow, this chat is busy
<shatrat> korey, usually ~1000 people here
<edolo> shatrat, it isn't
<YoussefAssad> ChaosEddie: if you type install-m and then hit tab, if you hve it it should tab-complete. You might have to hit tab twice
<soundray> mahound: sounds like you have made progress after all. Did you get a different computer?
<adaptr> mahound: actually, the screen resolution box shows every *configured* resolution
<mastermixer> mahound, you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf --> set the frequencies your monitor can handle, and you'll have more frequencies options in that menu
<YoussefAssad> ChaosEddie: this in a command line. A terminal
<adaptr> mahound: and in that sense, for you at that moment, the only possible resolutions
<shatrat> edolo, well, if its not under Applications -> Internet then you could install it I suppose.  Open an terminal and run "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<ChaosEddie> where is the command line?
<mastermixer> roostishaw, i don't know of any other way to bring up the "Run Application" dialog box
<YoussefAssad> ChaosEddie: Gnome terminal
<mastermixer> maybe someone in here know of a way to do it
<soundray> mahound: slightly easier than mastermixer's suggestion: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and tick the resolutions you are going to use.
<shatrat> ChaosEddie, terminal is under Applications Accessories.  Just drag it onto the panel, its more convenient if you use it a lot
<roostishaw> ok
<mahound> soundray, no, i deleted the ntfs partition
<mahound> cool
<roostishaw> mastermixer, ok... thanks anyway
<ChaosEddie> so it IS terminal?
<SuperTeece> adaptr: correct
<__doc__> soundray: it's a whacky hack yeah but it works.
<shatrat> ChaosEddie, well, its a shell.
<soundray> mahound: on all the other questions, just accept the default
<ChaosEddie> ... can you just tell me what to type?
<soundray> __doc__: :)
<SuperTeece> unop: the only thing sticking out to be is it says ndiswrapper 1.37 installed
<shatrat> ChaosEddie, sure, type "fortune" and hit enter
<__doc__> soundray: so bascially if a package screws up in postinst or prerm of dpkg you're in trouble you need to apply a small dose of voodoo to get out of
<cypherdelic> adaptr, so i need to change root (hd0,x) due i think its a partition numbering failure and then update-grub and try??
<adaptr> SuperTeece: so are there any modules loaded ?
<OuZo_> were can i send crash reports?
<mastermixer> soundray, i'm still command line addict, thanks for a better explanation to  mahound
<YoussefAssad> ChaosEddie: the command I'm looking for isn't the safest one, so maybe you'd better sit this one out :)
<ChaosEddie> uh it told me my goose was cooked and my current chick is burning up too!
<GrimSleeper> Hmm I can't do much, somehow I can't run things as user root? Help
<SuperTeece> adapter: you'll have to break that down for me, heh
<adaptr> cypherdelic: update-huh ? no, you need to first *verify* what it is set to now, and redirect it to the correct one - are there populated IDE channels on your system ?
<unop> SuperTeece,  have you loaded the ndiswrapper module?
<ChaosEddie> YoussefAssad: nah its cool
<Dextorion> Anyone have a substitute for Picasa2 ?   Or would that be the better picture organizer app?
<adaptr> SuperTeece: lsmod, pastebin the output
<SuperTeece> unop: I don't know, elaborate please?
<th1> ChaosEddie, any luck? I found out how to replace the "Save" dialog, but not the "Open containing folder" one
<soundray> __doc__: yes. The problem is, some packages may not work if the postinst script has failed, so if you have forced something like that, you should really remove the package and report a bug
<jrib> Dextorion: have you tried f-spot?
<cypherdelic> adaptr, so, where to verify, or how, and what, where to fix?
<mastermixer> Dextorion, F-Spot ?
<mindstate> how can i remove entries into my Applications menu in gnome?
<ChaosEddie> th1: nah i couldnt figure it out
<shatrat> mindstate, right click on it and you can edit the menu
<SuperTeece> adaptr: it's huge you want it all or should I look for something specific?
<Dextorion> :)  Thank you jrib  and mastermixer.   So you guys think F-Spot is better then Picasa?  Or just an alternetive?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: boot livecd, run grub, enter "root (hd" and press TAB key
<mindstate> shatrat: i dont want to just hide stuff.i want to permantely delete
<jrib> Dextorion: never used picasa so can't say
<adaptr> SuperTeece: paste it
<__doc__> soundray: when you search for the exception to this you find it all over the place, it seems to be a widespread problem with dpkg
<Dextorion> jrib: Okay, thank you.
<adaptr> !pastebin | SuperTeece
<ubotu> SuperTeece: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shatrat> mindstate, isnt there a Remove button?
<mastermixer> Dextorion, never used Picasa, but i like F-Spot's features
<unop> SuperTeece,  dont paste in here tho .. use a !pastebin :)
<shatrat> mindstate, ah, you have to right click and delete
<mastermixer> it sure is a good alternative
<Dextorion> mastermixer: Alrighty, thank you.
<mothersuperior> anyone here using wlan-ng drivers?
<bubba> Dextorion: f-spot is cleaner, simpler. i like it better
<unop> SuperTeece,  for reference : http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<adaptr> cypherdelic: next, if that shows you your ext3 partitions, choose the one where the /boot directory is - usually /, unless you configured it differently
<quaal> unop, hmm after running that command i got this http://pastebin.ca/362622 and then apt-get install gave the same error as the original..
<mindstate> shatrat: right clicking does nothing for me
<Dextorion> bubba: Thank you.
<shatrat> bubba, but picasa is owned by google which makes it cooler to geeks
<bubba> shatrat: naaah
<adaptr> cypherdelic: then, enter that partition and type "setup (hd0)"
<__doc__> soundray: the ticket about this issue should almost automagically file itself purely from the number of times this crops up in a google search
<mindstate> shatrat: isnt there a folder for it? that i can just remove
<Dextorion> hm..  I'll definatly have a look at F-spot before i start building my collection here then.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: reboot, and it should now find the grub menu , at least
<shatrat> mindstate, you have to right click on the righthand side of the Menu Layout editor on whatever element you want to delete
<shatrat> mindstate, probably, I dont knkow where it is
<cypherdelic> adaptr, fine, thanks, i will try that, please hold on for eventueally greetings :)
<soundray> __doc__: it's easy to get a postinst script wrong. In the case of the scons package, it could have been as simple as a missing dependency on python-central (that's not it, scons does depend on it).
<edolo> i can't install firefox because "is impossible do lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<mindstate> shatrat: i want the folder location lol
<unop> quaal,  hmm, is this the first time you've used pgp? it looks like it
<GrimSleeper> "failed to run network-admin as user root"
<adaptr> shatrat: why so ? google is da evil these days
<shatrat> adaptr, lies.
<unop> edolo,  are you running that command as superuser
<adaptr> edolo: you already have a package manager open
<mindstate> edolo: use sudo
<mothersuperior> ANYONE  USE WLANNG DRIVERS
<korey> ok, here is my question.  How can I boot from a live cd into my newly installed ubuntu?  grub on the hard drive does not work.
<ant30> Somebody know the name of next next Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<adaptr> !caps | mothersuperior
<ubotu> mothersuperior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<unop> !CAPS
<Dextorion> bubba: mastermixer: jrib:  Do you guys edit your pictures anything?  Or just store them? If you edit, what program? :)
<Colonel> Fiesty Fawn
<LjL> !caps | mothersuperior
<adaptr> heh
<SuperTeece> adaptr: got it  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6484/
<mothersuperior> sorry
<LjL> !feisty > ant30    (ant30, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mindstate> anyone know where the folder for the "applications" menu in gnome is located
<__doc__> soundray: btw. if you want one to laugh. it seems like the bios revisions of i810 intel chipsets between A22 and A32 in dell notebooks was changed in respectively to the A06 revision such as to break both i810 and 845patch, such that setting the grakas memory doesn't help and you've got to live with 8-bit color.
<zen> My sound is really soft...besides the normal volume controls, is there a way to make it louder?
<cafuego_> mindstate: they're not folders
<jrib> Dextorion: I don't really edit pictures much but in the past I've used GIMP
<SuperTeece> unop: thanks for the paste help, I almost did a bad thing
<mindstate> cafuego: what are they
<bubba> zen: have the same problem
<mastermixer> ant30, those numbers mean the year and month of the release.. it'll surely start with a 7
<ant30> I ask for pass feisty
<Dextorion> jrib: Great. I've already had a look at GIMP. Looks very nice!
<soundray> __doc__: "grakas"? You German?
<__doc__> soundray: hmmmm yummi 8-bit color, reminds me of the good 'ol times
<mothersuperior> anyone use wlan-ng drivers?
<quaal> unop, hmm
<__doc__> soundray: swiss
<ant30> it's known ?
<quaal> unop i have failed you :(
<cafuego_> mindstate: Check out the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<korey> is there a way to boot from live cd into alrady installed system?
<mastermixer> Dextorion, i use gimp myself aswell, but if you can also use photoshop in wine
<mindstate> cafuego: aight, thanks
<unop> SuperTeece,  np :)
<th1> any idea why gnome is default in ubuntu, instead of KDE?
<mahound> soundray, errr... now, we're back to 640x480 :|
<th1> I mean tbh, gnome sucks
<GrimSleeper> Its telling wrong password? I need some help.
<unop> quaal,  errm, thats just a warning there not a failure -- you should be ok to continue
<adaptr> SuperTeece: I see tc1100_wmi loaded.. but not used, that might be something
<sethk> th1, I prefer kde, but many people hate it.  who cares which is the default?  use the one you like.
<Slart> th1: obviously enough people in ubuntu-land doesn't agree
<korey> th1, for KDE default, download Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<soundray> mahound: no options in Sys-Prefs-Screen Resolution?
<adaptr> SuperTeece: and a lot of yenta nonsense - is one of them a PCMCIA card ?
<Cryoniq> Hi. I read somewhere that whenever there are xorg, kernel updates and so on, I should reinstall the graphics driver. Is that true and could that be the cause of some applications built for linux work slow as syrup at the moment?
<Dextorion> mastermixer: Thanks :)
<th1> sethk the problem is that since it is default things like firefox save dialog etc. are gnome style..
<zen> Okay, so you guys have no idea how to raise the volume?
<SuperTeece> adaptr: ok, lead me on, how do I rectify that?  Yes the belkin is a pcmcia
<mahound> soundray, no
<bubba> zen: nope
<soundray> __doc__: I guess Dell is one of many manufacturers that just hasn't "got" open source yet.
<adaptr> SuperTeece: there is a log, or a potential log, for pcmcia events you can look at
<sethk> th1, not on my box, but I install firefox from the firefox web site, not from the repos
<bubba> zen: i onlu have the problem on my laptop though
<adaptr> SuperTeece: but what is the other one, built-in ?
<mastermixer> mahound, you shouldn't forget to set the frequencies your monitor can handle
<th1> sethk, ok maybe I will try that
<shatrat> Cryoniq, it depends on how you installed your drivers in the first place.  Most repositories should auto update them.  if you run glxinfo | grep rendering does it say yes?
<SuperTeece> adapter: the pcmcia card is MIMO so I prefer to get that one working if possible
<__doc__> soundray: it'd be intel in this case
<zen> bubba, yeah, I'm on my laptop...you using ALSA or something else?
<soundray> mahound: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bubba> zen: alsa indeed
<SuperTeece> adaptr: yes, the broadcom is builtin
<Cryoniq> It says yes.. but it also reports.. hang on
<Icehawk78> Is anyone familiar enough with Postfix and Courier-IMAP to be able to help me with setting up a new account to be able to set up POP3 access only to?
<Cryoniq> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<soundray> __doc__: I see
<Cryoniq> direct rendering: Yes
<bubba> zen: i've got everything cranked to the maximum levels and it still sound pretty pityful
<Cryoniq> What does that warning mean?
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone here used "electricsheep"? I can't get mine to connect to the server and download a "sheep".
<sethk> Icehawk78, if you don't add the user to courier, you will pretty much get exactly that without doing anything else
<DJS_2_6> Hello.  Trying to access a sun server's serial lom port using a serial cable.  I have not done this in a long time, and have forgotten and been unable to find what cli command to use to start the access.  Could someone please help me or point me in the right direction?
<q_> any idea about the best power management program for laptops?
<sethk> Icehawk78, courier has it's own user configuration.
<shatrat> Cryoniq, the warning is harmless.  You look to be in good shape as far as drivers go.
<adaptr> SuperTeece: I hear bad things about broadcom...
<zen> bubba, I fixed it...in a really, _really_ wierd way....
<bubba> zen: ??
<Icehawk78> sethk: So far Ive literally just c/ped exactly line for line from an FAQ, so I'm not even sure how to get this stuff set up in any manner.
<zen> bubba, you won't believe me.... >.>
<bubba> zen: ??????
<GrimSleeper> How come I can log in, but if I want to mess with the network or change the time it wont let me? Any ideas.  Everything worked fine until I used the update mangager.
<Cryoniq> Aye I think so too kinda.. beryl is working fine.. second life works pretty good.. must be related to the other programs then. Just had to pop a question about it :)
<SuperTeece> adapter: the sad sad thing is that this broadcom card worked fine before I deployed, not (after reinstalling the os) following the same steps as 5 months ago gets me to this issue
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?
<sethk> Icehawk78, I use webmin for postfix, and for courier I use the courier CLI config program which has an add user function
<__doc__> soundray: I've had about enough of the proprietary driver field circus. It's a show without merit. Consumers are screwed over crosswise by the hardware vendors who are in bed with m$, somebody should start passing law about the strangling of emerging technoglogy markets and get m$ wiped
<zen> bubba, Alright, so I was listening to streaming music off the net, and it was really soft.  Decided to test what happened if I listen to music locally...
<soundray> q_: most power management features are kernel features. You can edit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf for more control than Gnome grants you.
<bubba> zen: and...
<shatrat> Cryoniq, 3D apps are gonna slow down while youre running beryl because it uses a lot of resources.
<SuperTeece> adaptr: so what do you think my next step is?
<Cryoniq> shatrat, aye.. that is why I unloaded beryl and tried as well :)
<Icehawk78> sethk: Would you have a link that could explain how to use either of these? I'm literally *just* beginning to use Linux and am not extremely familiar with it
<sogen> my ubuntu works not good help me
<adaptr> SuperTeece: take one of the cards out and start getting the other one to work.. tryingto troubleshoot two wifi nics at once is bound to be troublematic
<sethk> Icehawk78, let me look, hold on a moment
<ChaosEddie> sogen: knowing the problm will help
<Icehawk78> sethk: I'm also running it as a pure server with no GUI
<Icehawk78> Thanks
<shatrat> __doc__, you cant legislate intelligence into consumers.  drivers are getting better and better.  nvidia ones are just as good as their windows product, and ati is at least trying to catch up
<sethk> Icehawk78, doesn't matter, you can run webmin in a web browser on another machine on the network
<adaptr> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<sogen> ChaosEddie: i do not know english good my ubuntu craching all the time
<lineman60> ok i did  a fresh install, followed this to a T http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 wireless conection is dog slow and i get random dissconects any ideas?
<zen> bubba, so I try with totem...still soft...then on a whim...I try MPlayer (gui'd).  I turn notice it's internal volume is low, so I push that up, and the music that was streaming gets louder too.  (The stream was playing in XMMS, which was maxed).  Now everything else was maxed....so I was rather surprised.
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?  Please, help me...
<soundray> __doc__: in the case of ATI and Nvidia, I guess there might be foul play involved. But many manufacturers simply haven't understood that they could have drivers written for them, if they just managed to organize a minimal amount of developer support.
<ChaosEddie> sogen: it;s okay. just tell me when it crashes/what it says when it crashes
<korey> Is there a way to boot from live cd into the Ubuntu already on the hard drive?
<cypherdelic> adaptr: im at that point where i type root (hd in grub and press TAB, it does a tabstopp, not showing me anthing (i did chroot /mnt/linux/)
<SuperTeece> adaptr: I agree. I started with the pcmcia because it is MIMO and thus faster. I gave up on it and started working on the built-in instead because I knew it worked in the past. When I had the same issue, I started asking for help on the forums (which has been ignored) and now I aM HERE
<soundray> korey: no, if your grub doesn't work, you should fix it as if Windows had overwritten it:
<soundray> !grub | korey
<ubotu> korey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eposhark> Hi, I seem to have a problem partition a Hard disk: I added the Hard Disk to my system, and I started cfdisk to partition it, by typing "cfdisk /dev/hdd" as root
<sogen> ChaosEddie: can we to to prive chat ?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: the chroot is not needed, but howmany disks do you have ?
<ChaosEddie> of course
<__doc__> shatrat: you can legislate that a producer of hardware has to either provide working quality drivers for minor emerging operating systems around or open the spec so they can be provided. But doing neither and getting away with it, and thus helping m$ to promote their shoddyware isn't really in the interest of competition.
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<korey> soundray,ubotu: grub will not work on my hard drive for some reason, not on this pc
<Eposhark> Then in that menu, I created one partition, as Linux partition, when that was done, I quit the program - however, there is no /dev/hdd1 that I can mount
<Eposhark> What should I do?
<cypherdelic> adapt: its a noteboob, having 1 harddisk /dev/sda
<cypherdelic> book
<SuperTeece> adaptr: do you know how to check which version of ndiswrapper libs I have installed?
<Eposhark> There is only /dev/hdd in /dev/, no /dev/hdd1 ...
<soundray> mahound: did I miss your pastebin URL?
<adaptr> __doc__: there are serious FCC issues with open-sourcing WiFi driver code and specs.. they don't always appreciate it when consumers go changing the frequencies of 2GHz chipsets.....
<lnxmomo> hi
<mahound> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6486/
<Eposhark> Is that becaussssssss only have one partition?
<adaptr> SuperTeece: nope, never used it
<sethk> Icehawk78, I have a man page for cyradm, which is the cyrus imap configuration program.  There are URLs for this stuff, let's see if I can hunt one up.  Once you get webmin up and running, it is mostly self-explanatory.  If you want to use cli only, you can, but that means editing the postfix configuration files directly.  Which is not really a big deal, but obviously with an admin program it's much easier.
<GrimSleeper> how do I access as root?  My user pass doesnt work.  Im pulling my hair out now.
<mahound> soundray, sorry, just pasted it right now
<adaptr> cypherdelic: and it's SATA ?
<jrib> !sudo | GrimSleeper
<ubotu> GrimSleeper: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cypherdelic> yes
<lnxmomo> is there something that can display my parallel printer like lsusb displays my usb pen?
<SuperTeece> ok well I'm gone for now, I'll be back later to try again if I haven't figures it out
<bubba> zen: strange... I must admit I never really understood how these alsa volume settings worked
<SuperTeece> bye bye
<fglrx> I AM THE SPAWN OF SATAN! MUAHAHAHAHAHA.
<mahound> soundray, i'm currently on 1024x768, but everything seems horizontally stretched
<GrimSleeper> thx, I'll check it out.
<shatrat> __doc__, so then everybody has to make drivers for gnu/hurd and opensolaris and minix or else open up their source so that patent trolls can take them to court over frivolous nonsense all over the world?   The problem is solving itself through market forces.  Intel voluntarily documents its hardware and nvidia supports linux bsd and solaris.   more annoying laws will only make things worse
<cypherdelic> adaptr yes
<lnxmomo> anyone?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: in that case it should just be hd0, run "root (hd0,x)" and "setup (hd0)" in grub... if you know which partitoin holds your /boot
<__doc__> adaptr: if you have minimal electrotechnical working knowledge you can produe frequencies smackin the middle of where you shouldn't
<Icehawk78> sethk: Should I just ignore the think from ubotu saying not to use webmin, then?
<lnxmomo> is there something that can display my parallel printer like lsusb displays my usb pen?
<sethk> Icehawk78, yes, that's political nonsense
<__doc__> adaptr: nobody prevents you from buying electronics equipment, transistors and soldering iron because of that, do they?
<quaal> unop what is just a warning, the message after the apt-get update ?
<adaptr> __doc__: but not with closed-source wifi drivers.. which is the whole point, they don't want to make it any easier
<Icehawk78> lol, okay, just checking.
<cypherdelic> adapt how to find that out
<nexousNET> Hi, I just moved a ttf font to /home/MYUSERNAME/.fonts/ and the font is shown, but is all " . "
<sethk> Icehawk78, somebody doesn't like the license that webmin is using on future releases.  I think it's dumb to let that stop you from using something that helps you.
<adaptr> __doc__: and you woul dbe surprised, it's very illegal regardless of how much of a whiz you are
<Trixsey> Do any of you use mplayer? If so, do you know what the default dir is for codecs (repo install)?
<cypherdelic> adapt before installation of feisty it was (hd0,2) (sda3)
<Lunar_Lamp> I was performing the following command "rsync -rv /dir/ /dir/" when I ran out of disc space. I have now freed up the required space - how do I run the rsync again, but tell it to ignore files that are already there (i.e. not recopy existing files)?
<__doc__> adaptr: sure it's illegal, but buying soldering iron isn't
<hey560> suspend
<unop> quaal,  what happens when you try and update now?
<sethk> Icehawk78, I don't use linux for political reasons, I use it to do work that needs to be done, and I do it in the way that's best for me.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: the partition won't have changed, but feisty ? why ?
<__doc__> adaptr: which is the whole point
<hey560> ?suspend
<fglrx> Trixsey: /usr/lib/win32
<Icehawk78> sethk: Same here.
<Flannel> sethk, Icehawk78, it's more of a "the maintainer stopped doing it" than anything else, without a maintainer it can't exist
<cypherdelic> adaptr just to check it out
<adaptr> __doc__: I no longer get, or care for, the point, so neh
<hey560> does anyone know how to fix suspend issues on a lenovo n100?
<Eposhark> Why is issuing "fdisk -l" taking a while on some HDD's?
<quaal> unop, same message as the original.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: #ubuntu+1
<sethk> Eposhark, for something that can't exist, it works pretty well  :)
<Trixsey> fglrx, in both dapper, edgy and feisty?
<Eposhark> What do you mean sethk ?
<__doc__> adaptr: saying you can't opensource wireless drivers because it would allow people to mess with the frequencies is like saying you can't sell soldering iron because people use it to assemble circuitry that can produce high frequency EM waves.
<__doc__> adaptr: it's silly
<adaptr> Trixsey: yes, in all 4 :)
<unop> quaal,  but the last you showed me was this http://pastebin.ca/362622 -- which i dont believe has anything to do with apt-get/aptitude
<fglrx> Trixsey: What does mplayer have to do with dapper, edgy and feisty? It's produced by totally different people.
<quaal> unop this one http://pastebin.ca/362634
<Eposhark> fdisk -l says:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Eposhark> /dev/hdd1               1        9730    78156193+  83  Linux
<sethk> __doc__, that's quite correct, plus, the NDIS drivers will theoretically let you mess with any wireless hardware.
<quaal> unop, thats the last lines of the apt-get update
<soundray> mahound: there's nothing obviously wrong with that configuration
<mahound> soundray, any clue?
<Eposhark> However, I can't mount it: root@lannie:/home/epo# mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd /mnt/hitachi/
<Eposhark> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<adaptr> __doc__: there is a real difference: with open source code, ONE person can write a driver that allows everybody else on the planet to use that code to re-program their wifi transceivers.. that's hard to do with one soldering iron
<Trixsey> fglrx, yeah but according to mplayer, the default dir for codecs is /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<cypherdelic> adaptr : Error 21: Selected Disk does not exist (root (hd0,0) (hd0,1) h(hd0,2) (hd1,2)
<unop> quaal,  try this then - wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/EDD1E155.gpg -O-|sudo apt-key add -
<Trixsey> fglrx, who made is has little importance in this case.. rather who configured it
<Eposhark> Also, if I try "hdd1", it says it doesn't exist: root@lannie:/home/epo# mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hitachi/
<Eposhark> mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<adaptr> cypherdelic: you don't have a hd1
<shatrat> adaptr, what exactly is the problem with that?
<soundray> mahound: you might want to try Option "UseFBDev" "false", but that's just speculation
<cypherdelic> adaptr : seems that i even have a hd0
<soundray> mahound: have you had a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<sethk> __doc__, I happen to have been writing device drivers for wireless stuff the last six months or so, and the frequency control is typically in the hardware, not the software.  Even if it were in the software, the argument would be foolish, but it's doubly foolish if it's in the hardware.
<adaptr> shatrat: the FCC forbids it, I never said there was a problem as such, just the reasoning behind not open-sourcing transceiver specs
<adaptr> shatrat: they're not MY reasons
<nexousNET> Hi, I just moved a ttf font to /home/MYUSERNAME/.fonts/ and the font is shown, but is all " . "
<ChaosEddie> sogen: are you there? im still waiting for your PM
<sethk> adaptr, the fcc doesn't have anything whatsoever to say about it, actually.
<__doc__> adaptr: welcome within the last terrasecond of the singularity, stoneheaded conservatists who are afraid of change are going to have a scary one
<brianski> is there a way to disable the fadeout effect when you click the shutdown button in gnome?
<adaptr> sethk: hmm ?
<Dextorion> F-Spot seams ver nice..
<sethk> adaptr, I work on this stuff all the time, there are no fcc restrictions on what I can do in hardware vs software
<kitche> adaptr; fcc just tells you how much power and how high your antiena and transmitter can have really
<sogen> ChaosEddie:  im PMing you hmm..
<Dextorion> its..  simpler.
<adaptr> __doc__: do you make more sense when sober ?
<cypherdelic> adaptr: what to do now?
<adaptr> sethk: I see, thanks
<sogen> ChaosEddie: or im doingsomething wrong :P
<sethk> adaptr, the fcc specifies which frequencies I use, and how far I'm allowed to drift, etc., but nothing at the software level.
<shatrat> doc needs an emotional weblog somewhere that nobody reads, hes very poetic
<adaptr> kitche: yeah, that was it...
<__doc__> adaptr: no, but is that a hidden critique on my 15yr springbanks?
<ChaosEddie> no it's not you
<ChaosEddie> im not resigtered on my nick
<ChaosEddie> msg me in #flood
<Dextorion> jrib: Do i have to import the pictures into the directory Photos? Is there anyway to set which directory i want to use?
<jrib> Dextorion: not sure
<adaptr> sethk: that's the whole point - if you have access to the driver specs, you can reprogram the transceiver and alter the frequencies (and often the power output as well)
<mahound> soundray, "no mode of this name"
<insomninja> Anyone with any luck with sound on the Nvidia MCP51 chipset?
<adaptr> __doc__: I would not dare critique your springbank suir
<adaptr> *sir, even
<__doc__> adaptr: if you have access to a programming language you can programm a virus that wrecks the internet and causes millions/billions of dollars of dammage...
<jrattner> Beryl is the coolest thing ive ever seen in my life
<sethk> adaptr, sure.  you can detune a radio transmitter by moving an inductor coil.  So what?  You aren't supposed to run out of specs, but that has nothing to do with which things are done in hardware and which in software, and with what is, or isn't, open source.
<adaptr> __doc__: actually, surprisingly few people actually manage that..,. it's a real skill
<__doc__> adaptr: but people *have* managed
<fglrx> mahound: What are you trying to do?
<Eposhark> My HDD problem summarized, who knows what seems to be the problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6488/
<soundray> mahound: what's that?
<adaptr> sethk: but you're not providing any arguments - if the FCC regulates the frequencies you can use, then they regulate what you can set them to in software just as much as in hardware
<mahound> fglrx, using a higher mode... 1024x768 looks distorted
<mahound> horizontally stretched
<mahound> soundray, it says that for every mode above 1024+78
* adaptr is going to find a bottle of Laphroaig before this goes any further
<__doc__> adaptr: it's all bedies the point. responsibility can't be delegated to technical restrictions.
<nexousNET> !ttf-fonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf-fonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fglrx> Eposhark: You're trying to mount a whole drive! /dev/hdd1 is what you should be mounting -- a partition.
<Eposhark> Check the next line fglrx
<fglrx> mahound: What are you trying to use?
<cypherdelic> adaptr: of course it cant wort with chroot, straight of the head, i did it whithout chroot, foudn root (hd0,2) and did setup (hd0,2)
<adaptr> __doc__: true, but I never made such points, I just stated a fact: it's illegal, period
<cypherdelic> adaptr: hopefully it will be fixed now
<sethk> adaptr, sure, I was saying that it has no impact on whether something is, or isn't, open source.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: good one
<fglrx> Eposhark: Oh. I need to work on that reading thing...
<Eposhark> No problem, I'm glad you want to help me :)
<adaptr> sethk: and that may well be so, but I have heard the argument put forward once or twice
<soundray> mahound: can you pastebin this line and some of its context pls
<mahound> soundray, sure
<__doc__> adaptr: wrong
<cypherdelic> adaptr: damn still Error 22 :(
<SuperTeece> __doc__: I found I have ndiswrapper utils 1.8
<__doc__> adaptr: it's illegal in your tiny spec of land
<cypherdelic> adaptr: seems hd 0,2 be wrong?
<cypherdelic> +to
<adaptr> __doc__: huh ?
<sethk> adaptr, I've done work for motorola and lucent and qualcomm, and none of their lawyers are concerned.  They bitch about open source, of course, if they think it puts their proprietary code at risk, but I've never been told that there are any regulatory issues that prevent us from making a driver open source.
<soundray> cypherdelic: have you tried the geometry command?
<Kaidelong> where do I go to ask about drivers? n.n
<Icehawk78> sethk: I tried installing webmin and had some errors
<mahound> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6489
<boricua> can upgrade to feisty from dapper with gui?
<jamie_> any on tell me which .conf to edit to tell gnome to use esd
<cypherdelic> soundray: now sry what was that again, please?
<__doc__> adaptr: the regulation authorities hereabouts enforce the law of frequencies by means of control and personel, not by imposing silly technical restrictions on software.
<soundray> boricua: no
<sethk> Icehawk78, if you put the errors on the paste site, we can all look at them
<shatrat> __doc__, so maybe the swiss semiconductor giants should make their own wireless cards?
<cypherdelic> soundray, adaptr: im restarting livecd ;)
<boricua> soundray::-(
<adaptr> sethk: again, sigh, I just made the point that I have heard it said .. somewhere, once, for example, nvidia's drivers, but that may all have been rumours, chill out, take the green pill, etc etc
<adaptr> __doc__: and where is that ?
<soundray> cypherdelic: at the grub menu, hit c to get to the grub commandline. From there, run 'geometry (hd0)'
<sethk> adaptr, all I'm saying is that I don't believe there is really an issue.
<__doc__> adaptr: switzerland
<adaptr> sethk: good! let's leave it there
<arrenlex> mahound: Oooh. I can help you. Just a second.
<Icehawk78> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6490/
<Eposhark> No one a clue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6488/
<adaptr> __doc__: and what speck of land did I come from ?
<mahound> arrenlex, ok,  thanks
<cypherdelic> soundray: at the menu, what menu, i even dont get any menu, do you mean in live cd, running grub??
<arrenlex> mahound: How are you on IRC right now if X won't start?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: he means the grub menu, which you never seem to reach...
<__doc__> adaptr: one that has an authoriity called FCC which can only be ony spec
<mahound> arrenlex, X starts
<mahound> arrenlex, but not with the resolution i wanted
<cypherdelic> soundray: i get GRUB loading ... Error 22, it cant find grub, i it cant show any menu
<adaptr> arrenlex: that's rather short-sighted, yes ? irssi, bitchx, whatever
<Eposhark> I'm starting to become desperate here :(
<soundray> cypherdelic: okay
<sethk> Eposhark, you mount a partition, which is why hdd is wrong (hdd is the disk).  Now, why fdisk sees hdd1 and mount doesn't, is quite possibly a misleading error message
<mahound> arrenlex, besides that, this is other computer :)
<arrenlex> adaptr: I was asking the question to see if I can give him commands like "turn off x and do this" without him leaving =P
<cypherdelic> adaptr, soundray any further ideas? :(
<jwtodd> hi .. .i have a sound blaster xfi installed but i don't think it is being recognized. i am reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29 and could use some pointers. thx.
<sethk> Eposhark, I came into this late, perhaps.  Did you do mkfs on this partition yourself?
<arrenlex> mahound: Install the 915resolution package.
<adaptr> __doc__: you're on the bottle again.. the FCC is the United States' Regulatory body for communications signals, and it's hardly a speck, but I'm not from the US - most people here are, though, hence my remarks
<shatrat> jwtodd, you bought the wrong sound card :p  creative doesnt support the x-fi under linux or document it at all
<cypherdelic> maybe it changed partition numbering, because in gparted, visually my third drive was not /sda3
<mahound> arrenlex, ok
<jwtodd> ouch
<Eposhark> sethk: I ran cfdisk and made a partition, and it's called hdd1, and I wrote the changes to the disk. fdisk -l shows hdd1, I don't know what to do.
<sethk> Icehawk78, webmin uses perl and some perl support libraries.  Install all of perl and these errors should go away.  You'll want both the run time and dev packages for perl.
<cypherdelic> so maybe ill try hd0,1 for the visual second /dev/sda3?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: you can get at that easily with fdisk -l /dev/sda
<arrenlex> mahound: Then, run "sudo 915resolution 3c 1200 800" or whatever resolution you want for the last two numbers (my example is 1200x800)
<arrenlex> mahound: Then restart X.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: erm, no - you need to *know*
<shatrat> jwtodd, its a shame because most other creative hardware works quite well with alsa
<cypherdelic> adaptr: within chrott or livecd?
<jwtodd> ok then ... recommended sound card then?
<sethk> Eposhark, after creating the partition with fdisk (or cfdisk or whatever), you have to do mkfs on it before you can mount it.  say,  mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1
<adaptr> cypherdelic: anywhere!
<Icehawk78> sethk: I think I got them, but is there an overarching package that just contains all of perl to install?
<mahound> arrenlex, thanks :D
<sethk> Eposhark, assuming you want an ext3 file system.
<jwtodd> i know ... my old box running ubuntu was a creative card :(
<cypherdelic> adaptr: okay hold it
<cypherdelic> on i mean
<arrenlex> mahound: What this does isn't permanent, so if it works, I'll help you make a script that runs it on boot...
<Eposhark> EXT3 is just fine, however, mkfs ext3 -t /dev/hdd1 says there is no such file
<adaptr> Eposhark: -t ext3, not the other way around
<sethk> Icehawk78, I'm not sure about whether there is a single perl package that encompases the others.  I just use synaptic, search for perl, and check everything.  If you have plenty of room, that's the way to go.
<adaptr> Eposhark: /dev/hdd1 is not a type
<arrenlex> Eposhark: If it exists when you boot from liveCD, you could just make it using mknod, I guess.
<jwtodd> shatrat: can you recommend a comperable card you would recommend?
<Icehawk78> sethk: Webmin appears to be working now. Did you say I should/need to install something else now?
<adaptr> Eposhark: please follow advice literally or not at all... if it was advice, that is
<shatrat> jwtodd, you might poke around here.  im using onboard sound at the moment. http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php
<sethk> Icehawk78, if it works, and if postfix comes up in the list of servers to manage, you're fine.
<jwtodd> thx
<cypherdelic> adaptr: so it shows /dev/sda1 as SWAP
<dejx> Could anybody please tell me how to connect to crypted wireless network on xubuntu (latest), encryption is wpa
<adaptr> Icehawk78: why not set up a rootkit ? beat them to the punch, as it were
<adaptr> cypherdelic: and ?
<knoppi1> hey
<knoppi1> eroro
<knoppi1> error
<jwtodd> perhaps i should go on board. i have an evga mother board.
<cypherdelic> adaptr: it shows one big as /dev/sda2, thats an extra storage and /dev/sda3 that must be my edgy root partition
<knoppi1> Unpacking replacement dpkg ...
<knoppi1> (11:31:15) knoppi1: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.13.25_i386.deb (--unpack):
<adaptr> cypherdelic: you should be able to determine from the sizes
<Icehawk78> adaptr: Why would I set up a rootkit?
<knoppi1> how to repair this error
<cypherdelic> adaptr: /dev/sda3 is marked as bootable
<adaptr> Icehawk78: never mind, it was webmin humor..
<mahound> arrenlex, ok...thanks
<cypherdelic> adaptr: yes, size, thats what i did
<adaptr> cypherdelic: then that holds your grub, most likely
<arrenlex> mahound: Did it work?
<knoppi1> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: but sda3 most definitely is hd0,2
<cypherdelic> adaptr: then hd0,2 is right, why doesnt it work?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: better partition manually next time ...
<shatrat> jwtodd, im no audiofile but most onboard sound isnt all that bad in my experience.
<cypherdelic> adaptr: i did ;)
<knoppi1> maybe this is some dpkg error
<adaptr> cypherdelic: well, it could be grub doesn';t understand your SATA interface
<knoppi1> someone can do something.
<Icehawk78> adaptr: Yeah, I'm a little slow on the uptake right now
<adaptr> cypherdelic: you *did* ? hum...
<cypherdelic> adaptr: i rezizes the big partition and made a new ext3 at the end for feisty
<jwtodd> i'm u/g a 7yr old box ... i'd like to believe onboard audio has improved since then :)
<jwtodd> thx tons.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: woa, woa - slowdown there
<knoppi1> feisty is in alpha
<mahound> arrenlex, worked
<cypherdelic> now i delted the feisty partition and want to switch back to edgy
<dejx> hello
<dejx> Could anybody please tell me how to connect to crypted wireless network on xubuntu (latest), encryption is wpa
<Kaidelong> what are you planning to use?
<knoppi1> hello you
<Kaidelong> wpa-supplicant?
<knoppi1> Unpacking replacement dpkg ...
<knoppi1> (11:31:15) knoppi1: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.13.25_i386.deb (--unpack):
<jrattner> Question: Where is edgy supposed to be released? and please just answer dont just point me some where :)
<soundray> knoppi1: 1) you are not allowed to paste errors here, 2) you are pasting a part of an error where the important bit is missing. Put the whole message up on pastebin
<shatrat> jrattner, april sometime I believe
<jwtodd> hmmm ... my old card is an audigy ... which tops http://www.linuxquestions.org audio compat list. ponder.
<Icehawk78> sethk: Would my mail server then just be pop.mynetwork.homeip.net?
<cypherdelic> knoppi1, yes feisty is alpha, but i dont think it changed my old root partition because i told it to install on a new partition
<jrattner> shatrat, thank you
<soundray> !pastebin > knoppi1, read the private message from ubotu
<kitche> jrattner: edgy is out already been out for couple of months
<mahound> arrenlex, how do i make it permanent?
<cypherdelic> maybe it removed the boot flag, but undid this!
<Icehawk78> sethk: And the login info just be the user's unix login info?
<knoppi1> he
<sethk> Icehawk78, depends on how dns is set up.  Mine is just mail.mydomain.com
<shatrat> jwtodd, yeah, thats why I say its surprising that creative hasnt documented their x-fi card at all, you'd think they would want it to work as well.
<arrenlex> mahound: Good to hear! Okay, run this: sudo wget http://arrrenlex.ls.la/fixres -O/etc/init.d/fixres
<adaptr> cypherdelic: more likely you removed grub entirely, and your edgy install as well...
<knoppi1> cypherdelic man nobody know.GOodluck them
<knoppi1> then
<arrenlex> mahound: Then "sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/fixres"
<kitche> shatrat: hehe you told him edgy suppose ot be out in april when it's been out for months
<knoppi1> sondray he ok then leave the error i'm on KNoppix
<sethk> Icehawk78, I use the same user login for both imap and unix.  you have to add the user and password separately to cyrus imap using cyradm
<arrenlex> mahound: Then: sudo update-rc.d fixres defaults
<cypherdelic> adaptr: now the partition is mountable, there is everything, boot/grub, my data
<mahound> arrenlex, ok :)
<sethk> Icehawk78, postfix will pick up the user automatically, without a separate step, IIRC
<shatrat> kitche, im not good with "names" or "dates" or "facts" ok, im an abstract thinker.  Im a holistic problem solver.
<soundray> arrenlex: something's wrong with that link
<sethk> kitche, hey, he didn't say it would be out for the first time in April.  It should still be out in April  :)
<Icehawk78> sethk: Thanks for the help.
<arrenlex> soundray: You're right, I can't spell my own name. xD
<cypherdelic> adaptr, everything is still there on /dev/sda3
<mahound> arrenlex, are you sure that's the url?
<arrenlex> mahound: Okay, backtrack.
<arrenlex> mahound: sudo wget http://arrenlex.ls.la/fixres -O/etc/init.d/fixres
<kitche> sethk: true :P
<arrenlex> mahound: And then run the other commands.
<cypherdelic> adaptr: are you sure that #k-opt root=UUID instead of /ev/sda3 is not a must have??
<adaptr> cypherdelic: of course not, who said that ?
<soundray> arrenlex: will this work with Driver "i810" ?
<arrenlex> soundray: That's the only thing it works for.
<cypherdelic> then i dont know, its marked bootable, it begins and cant find grub, but why
<BlenderKitty> hey, is there any way to update my edgy install to feisty?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: the kernel line does not need it, no - you'll need some background as to why Linux is switching to disk UUIDs
<soundray> arrenlex: thanks
<arrenlex> soundray: For what? xD
<soundray> !feisty | BlenderKitty
<ubotu> BlenderKitty: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<adaptr> cypherdelic: no clue, as I don't know how you installed the first time, and you can't seem to figure out where your root partition is
<cypherdelic> adaptr: i think i MUST exec grub via chroot, to make it setting up correctly
<adaptr> cypherdelic: chroot will not (and cannot) change the names or locations of physical disks
<soundray> arrenlex: I took the liberty to download your script, too :)  ... and I learnt something from your suggestion.
<arrenlex> soundray: You were having resolution problems?
<dreamerdude> is alpha the same as BETA?
<cypherdelic> but grub needs to make the changes on the mounted final root filesystem
<pcieasd> it's one less
<cypherdelic> not on tmp cd
<arrenlex> dreamerdude: No. Alpha is earlier than beta.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: how did you boot feisty ? did you use a single boot partition to hold both, or did you overwrite the grub config ?
<narg> configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed for this driver  This is for building lirc, but I have both kernel-source and headers installed. Do I need to give it the path of them?
<soundray> arrenlex: no, it's just that I've been unable to help mahound
<arrenlex> dreamerdude: An application goes development > alpha > beta > release candidate > release
<dreamerdude> arrenlex: thanks
<cypherdelic> adaptr: listen, i booted feisty amd64 desktop installation cd
<adaptr> cypherdelic: grub will only write to the MBR of a real HD, which does not need to be mounted
<cypherdelic> adaptr: i menually partitioned
<adaptr> cypherdelic: so that is irrelevant
<adaptr> cypherdelic: and you let it write the new grub to the MBR, yes ?
<cypherdelic> adaptr: then i rezized the /dev/sda2 which is at the end
<adaptr> cypherdelic: so it's pointing to the wrong partition now
<cypherdelic> adaptr: then i created a 10gb ext fs
<cypherdelic> and installed feisty on that, without touching the others
<Dextorion> nighty
<angel12> hey, whenever i start beryl-manager in xgl, i get a plain white screen, but i can rotate the screen as if it were my desktop
<cypherdelic> yes
<adaptr> cypherdelic: and you are using which grub to try to restore it now ?
<cypherdelic> adaptr: i did "grub > root (hd0,2) > setup (hd0,2)" and rebooted, still Error 22
<tempubun> hi, ubuntu-ppc 6.10 on apple iBook G3, what does an **INVALID IO ALLOCATION** mean in the error output from startx?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: of course, that's not correct
<adaptr> cypherdelic: you have not once actually overwritten the feisty grub yet
<sethk> cypherdelic, you do root with a partition, like (hd0,2), but you do setup with a drive, in this case (hd2)
<cypherdelic> adaptr: what will be correct?
<adaptr> ^^^
<tempubun> and why do i have a Red Screen Of Death?
<Jguy101> Hey all, having some trouble...
<adaptr> tempubun: your PC is suffering from PMS ?
<Jguy101> I just installed 6.10, but can't seem to change my resolution to 1280x1024.
<tempubun> join the club ...
<tempubun> adaptr: no
<cypherdelic> in this case (hd0= wou mean adaptr????
<cypherdelic> not2
<ivx> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> cypherdelic: yes, that's correct. I should have checked that with you.
<arrenlex> !fixres | Jguy101
<ubotu> Jguy101: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jguy101> I edited etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I still can't seem to find a way to change it.
<cypherdelic> adaptr: so "grub > root (hd0,2) >  setup (hd0), right?
<adaptr>  /me thinks literal cmd/output sessions should be mandatroy
<q_> how to check if frequency scaling is supported by my Acer TravelMate 2482?
<jwtodd> shatrat: on board sound is working. thx!
<Borat> Hey, does anyone know where i can find the font Swis721 or luxi sans????
<puff> Evening.
<jwtodd> for a new (newegg.com) build to only have mucked up w/ the sound card i guess i'm cool w/ it all :)
<cypherdelic> adaptr: selected disk not found, maybe i need to mount?!
<shatrat> jwtodd, great! if you need to adjust anything just use "alsamixer" in terminal.  It takes getting used to but it lets you change just about everything on the soundcard
<SpacePuppy> anybody know of a way to manually extract file from a Nullsoft Installer self-extracting archive  ark -> doesn't seem to like it either.
<jwtodd> shatrat. much appreciated!
<jwtodd> i 0wn my weekends now :)
<shatrat> jwtodd, creative has said they will release their own nvidia drivers for the x-fi, but its gonna be a few months
<arrenlex> SpacePuppy: Run it in wine? Or maybe cabextract can handle it.
<jwtodd> just built out a dual core x64, 4G mem and an 8800 nv gpu :)
<adaptr> cypherdelic: no, you don't
<jwtodd> who needs sound :)
<cypherdelic> adaptr: it wa smissing sudo, right ;)
<GrimSleeper> Okay I read the rootsudo stuff but havent a how to fix my problem, its like catch 22 to me.  How do I get administrative privileges back?
<SpacePuppy> arrenlex: it hangs under wine for some reason... i'm trying to crack it open.. I'll try cabextract
<Jguy101> any idea how to change my resolution with 1280x1024, since editing etc/X11/xorg.conf hasn't helped?
<jwtodd> shatrat: cool! where should i lurk to keep up on that info?
<adaptr> GrimSleeper: sudo visudo
<arrenlex> !fixres | Jguy101
<ubotu> Jguy101: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> GrimSleeper: boot in recovery mode
<puff> Tiger reports W--WARN-- [rootkit004w]  Chkrootkit has detected a possible rootkit installation
<cypherdelic> adaptr: so i did mount, but it isnt bad, or is it. grub should not care about mounting then, if it writes to MBR
<puff> I can't find a man page for tiger, how do I get more details?
<SpacePuppy> arrenlex: nope.. oh well.
<adaptr> cypherdelic: are you finally done ? grub takes perhaps 10 seconds to fix tis, and you've been talking aBout it for half an hour...
<Borat> Hey, does anyone know where i can find the FONTS Swis721 or Luxi Sans???? TIA
<cypherdelic> adaptr: hey he succeseeded on (hd0,2) boot/grub/stage 2....
<adaptr> go back to Kazachstan, dude
<jwtodd> heh. nice!
<Borat> adaptr, stfu gypsy
<Borat> i will beat you
<adaptr> okay, bye
<mumrah> i'm having some trouble with my wifi
<mumrah> can anyone troubleshoot me?
<arrenlex> SpacePuppy: Is the file available on the internet? Let me try...
<ivx> mumrah, that is it doing
<cypherdelic> adapt: WOHOO thanks!!!!
<soundray> Borat: too bad you can't behave yourself. I would have had an answer for you
<ivx> mumrah, what is it doing
<cypherdelic> adapt: im putting usage of grub in my head
<adaptr> cypherdelic: perseverence will get you there in the end...
<riotkittie> Arrrgh.
<pcieasd> need help with pptp on x86_64
<mumrah> ivx: in general, it works fine. but if i run an app like wireshark, or airodump, it can no longer connect to anything
<cypherdelic> perseverance?
<adaptr> cypherdelic: that's the rub - you only need it once every year or so
<mumrah> but it can still see the networks
<jwtodd> shatrat: where would u recommend i look too to track the sb card support?
<mumrah> i've tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shatrat> jwtodd, not really sure where to look.  forums? http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&message.id=31220
<ivx> mumrah, oh sorry i dont' knwo anything thing about that, google perhaps
<mumrah> ivx: ok, thanks
<riotkittie> this is driving me insaaaaaaaaane.
<jwtodd> will do.thx. wife'ski is happy (er) now that i perhaps didn't waste my $ :)
<cypherdelic> adaptr: yes, i did the same thing few month ago, im sry, im f-noob , hehe
<adaptr> mumrah: if the module freaks out, restarting networking won't do much
<livingdaylight_> can someone tell me how to unzip a zip file?
<adaptr> mumrah: try un- and re-loading them
<cypherdelic> adaptr: thanks again
<Borat> soundray, sorry mate,
<adaptr> !zip | livingdaylight_
<ubotu> livingdaylight_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<arrenlex> livingdaylight_: unzip <file>
<cypherdelic_> so
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?
<pcieasd> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> SpacePuppy: Is the file available on the internet? Let me try...
<soundray> !info ttf-xfree86-nonfree > Borat
<nerdzyboy> I can't get my wifi card to work properly...
<adaptr> cypherdelic_: booted up now ? :)
<cypherdelic_> yes, im back on my notebook
<Borat> soundray, thanks mate
<mumrah> adaptr: how do i do that
<PiNE> i am searching for a GUI way to convert .doc/.odt files to .pdf. does anyone what i should use?
<adaptr> mumrah: man rmmod, man lsmod
<jrib> PiNE: openoffice
<arrenlex> PiNE: Openoffice.org writer =P
<soundray> PiNE: OpenOffice
<adaptr> PiNE: oo.o, obviously
<ofer> 10135787
<ofer> opes
<adaptr> indeed
<^phillip> PiNE, you could upload to Google Docs and then save as.
<adaptr> ^phillip: but only if you don't care what happens to it afterwards :)
* jrib gives ^phillip a bonus point for the only different answer :)
<PiNE> i didn't see it as an option in oo.o is it a plugin or did i miss it?
* adaptr gives ^phillip-- for suggesting Google in any way, shape or form
<jrib> PiNE: file > export  iirc
<^phillip> I've moved to Ubuntu today after 11 years of Windows.
<pcieasd> have a depenency problem when trying to install pptpconfig on an amd64 system.  "Depends: php-pcntl (>= 4.3.7) but it is not installable"
<PiNE> jrib, thanks i just found it too.
<kaje1> can someone tell me why my .bash_profile script isn't being called in ubuntu?
<sonduk> exit
<adaptr> kaje1: because nothing is sourcing it ?
<^phillip> :P
<jrib> kaje1: when do you expect it to be called?
<kaje1> when I log in
<jrib> kaje1: log in where?
<sethk> kaje1, .bash_profile is called for a login shell, .bashrc for a non-login shell.
<kaje1> a virtual console or gdm
<arrenlex> PiNE: http://arrenlex.ls.la/screenshots/28596.png
<sethk> kaje1, with X, there is only one login shell, the initial one.  so if you change .bash_profile, you have to log out of X and log back in before the change is effective
<arrenlex> PiNE: http://arrenlex.ls.la/screenshots/26295.png
<adaptr> kaje1: also, it is *not a script*
<jrib> kaje1: it should be getting source if you log in at tty1 though
<wuilliam> Hi, im bad whit the english!! need help! my grub doesnt RUN, in the 1st partition i have windows, later i installed ubuntu 6.10 (64bit) but the grub dont shows, load windows inmediatly
<riotkittie> How would I go about using my internal HD to boot a Dapper install on a nonbootable external drive?
<ernix> hello
<kaje1> why do you say it is not a script? It is just a bash script
<sethk> riotkittie, install grub on the internal, and have it point to the root file system on the external
<mumrah> adaptr: once i bring down ipw, how to i reload it?
<jrib> kaje1: anyway, one solution is to source it in your ~/.xprofile
<sethk> kaje1, no, it is _sourced_, _not_ executed, which is _very_ different
<kaje1> sethk: I did log out and back in and it didn't run my new .bash_profile
<adaptr> kaje1: erm.. a script by definition has an execution line
<adaptr> mumrah: ipw being what ?
<soundray> !grub | wuilliam, recover grub as if Windows had overwritten it:
<ubotu> wuilliam, recover grub as if Windows had overwritten it:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mumrah> adaptr: the wifi module, right?
<adaptr> mumrah: no clue, I dont; have it
<riotkittie> sethk: is it really that simple? I'm not going to need a kernel or anything on my internal hd?
<adaptr> riotkittie: as long as grub can find a kernel, that's enough
<kaje1> oh, a #!/bin/sh makes it a script?
<sethk> riotkittie, no, you get around that by using an initramfs
<adaptr> kaje1: erm, yes
<dreamerdude> you can pipe things to a bot on here?
<riotkittie> sethk: you are a saint. i have been trying to get an answer to that question forever :P thank you!
<arrenlex> kaje1: Yes
<arrenlex> !hi | dreamerdude
<ubotu> dreamerdude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kaje1> so .xprofile is called when I login to X?
<dreamerdude> lmao, nice
<adaptr> kaje1: no such thing AFAIK
<puff> Anybody familiar with tiger and/or chkrootkit?
<jrib> kaje1: yes, it should be
<arrenlex> !ubotu > dreamerdude
<adaptr> kaje1: there is .xinitrc
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?
<kaje1> that doesn't exist, do I need to create it?
<jrib> kaje1: yes
<^phillip> Anyone know why "System->Administration->Disks" does not exist on my fresh install of 6.10 when the docs say it should be there? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s02.html
<kaje1> k, thanks guys
<kaje1> should .xinitrc be a script or (what do you call the type without an execution line?)
<jrib> kaje1: .xprofile gets sourced, you don't need the #! line
<kaje1> ok, thanks
<adaptr> kaje1: it is a Run Control file (rc) - same as bashrc, and it contains strraight commands that will be executed in the context of the X session
<adaptr> jrib: .xprofile ? never heard of that
<sethk> kaje1, .xinitrc is generally a script.  there is a global one at /etc/X11/init/xinitrc (no dot)
<adaptr> never seen it, neither
<dejx> Could anybody please tell me how to connect to crypted wireless network on xubuntu (latest), encryption is wpa
* adaptr thinks you mean xinitrc
* jrib is sure it is .xprofile
<sethk> adaptr, jrib .xprofile is a new one on me also.
<wuilliam> ubotu: look, i installed windows 1st. and ubuntu i installed later, first was windows, i dont know why overwrite my grub.
<adaptr> jrib: you'd better be verra sure :)
<adaptr> wuilliam: ubotu is a bot, he won;'t converse intelligently (yet)
<Flannel> wuilliam: that's alright.  You'll still need o reinstall grub, follow that first link for instructions
<jwl007> when is feisty due out?
<Flannel> jwl007: in april
<mike234> is there any good reason to run 64bit version?
<wuilliam> OMG im feeling soooo baaaaad, a bot helping me OMG
<HymnToLife> the 18th, if everything goes well
<jrib> adaptr, sethk: heh it's what I use.  I found it getting sourced in one of the gdm files once
<wuilliam> im a sh!t
<jwl007> thanks :)
<Flannel> HymnToLife: 19th is what wiki says
<sethk> mike234, generally, no
<HymnToLife> oh, my mistake
<soundray> wuilliam: I know you installed Ubuntu second. Anyway, to repair the system, follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sethk> jrib, you can of course source any file of any arbitrary name, but it doesn't happen under the covers unless it's a well known name
<mike234> ok and is there an i686 version or only i386?
<adaptr> jrib: ah, so gdm exclusive - bad, bad idea for an X global file...
<Gerry_W> How would I create a separate partition for /media now that ubuntu is already installed? GParted (inside the ubuntu livecd) does not assign partitions to directories.
<HymnToLife> separate partition for /media ?
<Flannel> mike234: 386 version is for 686
<adaptr> Gerry_W: no, you would be th eone to do that, as it would have to guess, which it won't (and can't)
<HymnToLife> what's the use of it ?
<jrib> adaptr: true, I always assumed it would get sourced otherwise but never verified that
<adaptr> HymnToLife: who cares >? it's what he wants
<Gerry_W> HymnToLife: it's not big enough to hold an iso of a dvd
<Gerry_W> I'd like to enlarge it
<lgc> Hi! How do I reset the sound server on my Dapper?
<soundray> Gerry_W: do not /media for that
<HymnToLife> Gerry_W, normally, you don't store anything in /media
<adaptr> Gerry_W: it's *not* a partition now, so there is nothing to enlarge.. get you definitions straight first
<adaptr> *your, even
<adaptr> Gerry_W: regardless, what he said ^^^
<Gerry_W> adaptr:well, I was thinking, since you can set partitions for /media/sd2 or whatever in the installation, that's what it meant
<lgc> Flannel, do you know?
<Gerry_W> adaptr:obviously, I w as wrong
<adaptr> Gerry_W: if you want to have extra partitions, of course you'll have to make them first
<mastermixer> hey everyone, i wanted to know the name of the font shown in this screenshot. it would be great if anyone could please tell me it's name or the name of anything really similar to it. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=36386&file1=36386-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=BrushedC
<dejx> could anybody please told me how do i connect to crypted wireless network on xubuntu (latest), encryption is wpa
<dejx> please
<Gerry_W> adaptr:Yes. I made one for the previous reason. But I guess it's not needed now. It's just that when I try to mount it in a folder from /home it won't work
<Gerry_W> adaptr: it gives me an error
<Gerry_W> adaptr: e/g /home/FolderName
<adaptr> Gerry_W: you have to be root
<Gerry_W> adaptr: I believe I sudo'd it
<Gerry_W> adaptr: let me try again.
<adaptr> what was the error ?
<Gerry_W> adaptr:lemme check.
<sethk> Gerry_W, the mount point must already exist.  it's simply a directory, which you create with mkdir (if it isn't already present)
<lgc> Flannel, you mad at me?
<godtvisken> anyone know any good music servers?
<mackinac> problem - I cannot escape the getty terminal by ctrl-alt-F7
<Ulti2001> does anyone know why i keep getting the blue screen of death everytime i try to use the 1.0.9 build of the nvidia-glx drivers
<BelialMkII> Is there any known issues with the ubuntu liveCD not booting on certain laptops, im putting Ubuntu on a Fijitsu Siemans laptop, and it refuses to check the CD for defects or boot in the normal or safe graphics mode
<Gerry_W> sethk: Hmmm. I think I assumed it would mount it somewhere automatically, like daemontools does. Ugh. I'm feeling stupid :).
<Flannel> lgc: what?
<sethk> Gerry_W, daemontools, IIRC, uses /service, which is typically a sym link, but it must already exist; daemontools doesn't create mount points either.
<adaptr> Gerry_W: with reason :)
<dejx> do i need to install wpa_supplicant if i want connect to wpa wlan ?
<lgc> Flannel, you didn't answer...
<adaptr> sethk: anh daemon could auto-create mount points at will , obvioulsy
<Flannel> lgc: I was detached.  But, answer about sound?  I have no idea.
<lgc> Flannel, I was asking if you know how to reset my sound server.
<Flannel> !sound | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sethk> adaptr, yes, but daemontools is a specific software package, doesn't refer to an arbitrary daemon
<dejx> do i need to install wpa_supplicant if i want connect to wpa wlan ?
<Gerry_W> sethk: Well, there you go again, ruining my self-confidence. :D
<Gerry_W> adaptr: thanks for the informative remark. :)
<adaptr> sethk: I assume it is one itself
<adaptr> Gerry_W: come now, what's the status ?
<lgc> Flannel, it's the thing about Flash. It was doing fine after I upgraded to Version 9, but when I started Gaim I lost the sound of the YouTube stream.
<Gerry_W> adaptr: give me a sec. I'll try to sort things out.
<sethk> adaptr, it uses the init subsystem, doesn't necessarily run its own daemon
<Flannel> lgc: no idea.  I have no sound on my box
<adaptr> sethk: ah, okay - I never used it, I'll just use loopmount myself, but can daemontools also handle cue/bin/nrg/mds ?
<lgc> Flannel, Oh, I forgot you like barebones installations...:).
<adaptr> *natively ?
<sethk> adaptr, I've never tried; my guess is no
<adaptr> sethk: then it's no easier than loopmounting :)
<sethk> adaptr, that's a fair statement.  I wasn't pushing it, just explaining something about it.
<dejx> how do i apt-get some file if i want to install package from disc, spec path
<adaptr> sethk: no problem, of course - I just didn;t know it even existed on Linux - couldn't see why it should
<dejx> apt-get install .. /path/file.deb
<Flannel> dejx: don't apt-get it, use dpkg -i
<dejx> thanks
<adaptr> dejx: if it's not in a configured repo, you can't use apt
<sethk> adaptr, daemontools is a replacement for inetd/xinetd, with somewhat better security
<adaptr> sethk: hah, that explains much - Gerry_Wwas referring to the *Windows* program, which mounts ISO images...
<jrib> adaptr, sethk: fwiw .xinitrc only seems to get sourced for startx, not with gdm.  And I've also found that .xsession exists as another option....
<adaptr> jrib: yes, xsession is what a user uses, xinitrc is for the whole server - nothing new there
<adaptr> jrib: but i can count the number of people here who share their ubuntu with multiple users on the fingers of one finger
<adaptr> jrib: so it hardly matters
<Zilus> anyone with a BCM4328 on a DELL b130?
<Gerry_W> adaptr: could you clarify this, por favor? In the command "sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop," this will mount the iso in /media/iso, correct? And this will take up space in /media, correct? And how does it know where the iso is located (does it have to be placed on the desktop)? Yes, of course I was referring to the Windows program. I'm a recent convert to Ubuntu. :D
<adaptr> Gerry_W: no, it will not take up any space
<Gerry_W> adaptr: ah. good. therein lay my misconception.
<bleanna_unux> How do I find the IRQ & IO of a device?
<FreakShowTulsa> i am having a problem with ubuntu 6.10 32bit im trying to install it and when i do it says <0> Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init.
<adaptr> Gerry_W: and you have to ipoint to the ISO file, nothing on Linux will *guess* for you
<Gerry_W> adaptr: I suspected as much.
<Flannel> Gerry_W: and, the original 'file.iso' should be replaced with the path to the iso file, that command assumed it was in your current directory
<Zilus> bleanna_unux:  lshw -businfo
<Gerry_W> adaptr, Flannel: yeah, I just realized that. Give me a break. I've only been at it a week. :D
<FreakShowTulsa> can anyone help me?
<adaptr> Gerry_W: mount -t iso9660  (or ufs) -o loop /path/and/file.name /mount/point <- there is no other way, no shortcut, no better way
<Gerry_W> adaptr: yup
<FreakShowTulsa> i am having a problem with ubuntu 6.10 32bit im trying to install it and when i do it says <0> Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init.
<adaptr> Gerry_W: putting options before arguments is good practice in Linux, and often required, as well - so get used to it now :)
<adaptr> FreakShowTulsa: *where*
<CrakeHunter> hello, id like to unrar a file, but it neither "xarchive" nor "archive manager" can read them
<adaptr> CrakeHunter: unrar, install it
<CrakeHunter> should i install s.th.?
<FreakShowTulsa> what do you mean by that adaptr?
<Zilus>  CrakeHunter  aptitude intsall unrar
<CrakeHunter> okay thanks
<adaptr> FreakShowTulsa: what I think it exemplifies without firther elucidation: *when* do you get the panic ?
<adaptr> bleh, need ot sleep
<bleanna_unux> Zilus: i get "PCI@02:05.0" which is the IRQ & the IO?
<Gerry_W> adaptr: ok, thanks
<livingdaylight_> does ubuntu come with an ftp client by default?
<jonathan_> is there a way i can setup webbased email access in evolution
<FreakShowTulsa> i get the error after i tell it to "start or install ubuntu"
<jonathan_> living u have to download anything u want on it ftp included
<FreakShowTulsa> i says loading kernel
<jwl007> is there a deb package for java sdk?
<livingdaylight_> jonathan_, sorry?
<jwl007> nm
<FreakShowTulsa> then it says my error i havnt even got ubuntu installed
<lineman60> ok i am running ndiswrapper,  iwlist scan shows the essid, it shows 0/100 quauity and it attempts to connect, failing i have tryed 3 dirffent windows dirvers
<livingdaylight_> jonathan_, can you recommend me a ftp client ?
<|Jason8|> Hey everyone, I need some help with XMMS.  Where can I find plugins?  And does it support global hotkeys?
<SirBob1701> Are there any repositories I have to add to install the latest version of php5?
<adaptr> FreakShowTulsa: what hardware ? core 2 duo, by any chance ?
<Zilus> livingdaylight_: gftp but I think its not installed
<livingdaylight_> can someone help me out with ftp?
<lineman60> Network manager shows full stregth
<Zilus> try it with apt
<livingdaylight_> Zilus, thx
<imbecile_> anyone have NX free edition running? I was wondering how to configure it
<livingdaylight_> Zilus, is it gui?
<jonathan_> zilus doesnt it depend on whether or not he is using ubuntu or kubuntu
<FreakShowTulsa> nope i have a intel p4 2.66ghz processor
<jonathan_> is there a way i can access my web based email in evolution
<stanley> I installed ubuntu as the only operating system on a computer I have. I want to put window's back on it for program compatability issues. When I put the Windows disc in and reboot, it does not give me the option to boot to disc. Do I have to change anything in the grub settings ?
<Zilus> livingdaylight_: yes
<adaptr> FreakShowTulsa: try booting the cd with "noapic nolapic" at the end of the kernel line
<livingdaylight_> jonathaN, i'm using ubuntu, which is why i'm in the #ubunt uchannel but thx for getting back to me. and besides it shouldn't matter
<FreakShowTulsa> an msi board nvidia fx 5200 agp 128mb
<Dr_willis> jonathan_,  depends on the web based email company/settings
<FreakShowTulsa> how do i do that?
<jonathan_> like hotmail or gmail for instance dr
<Gerry_W> jonathan: just search google for instructions.
<FreakShowTulsa> sorry i dont know alot about this stuff
<Gerry_W> jonathan: that's what I did.
<jonathan_> ok gerry
<lineman60> stanly if you hit gub you got to far
<kitche> imbecile_: might help you http://biohackery.com/node/38
<lineman60> you want to check the BIOS
<adaptr> FreakShowTulsa: when the menu appears, press "e'; to edit the install option, find the kernel line, press "e" again, add the words, press enter, press "b" to boot
<GMWeezel> Is there an easier way to makes themes other than editing the text files?
<stanley> yea the Bios is set to boot from CD first
<FreakShowTulsa> Ok thx
<imbecile_> kitche,  tyvm
<FreakShowTulsa> let me try that
<lineman60> ok, and it is a bootable cd?
<stanley> and there hasn't been any settings changed in the BIOS since I installed linux, which required me to boot from CD
<stanley> yep
<Zilus> anyone with bcm43xx working?
<adaptr> stanley: if the windows CD does not give you the option to boot from it, it may not be bootable
<jonathan_> mine is zilus
<stanley> It's the same cd i've been using to format for years
<lineman60> Zilus, depends on what you mean by working
<jonathan_> i can send ya the log that i kept
<stanley> it works fine in my other computers, just not that one
<jonathan_> it took a friend of mine an hr to get my built in wifi to work
<stanley> just wasn't sure if it was a grub setting or not
<lineman60> jonathan can i get the log too
<Zilus> jonathaN: I use the ndiswrapper ,ethod and the bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Zilus> and none seems to make this card to work
<jonathan_> zilus ill send ya the log file with all the steps i did
<lineman60> what is you card unmber
<Zilus> jonathaN: thanks
<jonathan_> no prob
<corevette> i just installed feisty fawn...what is the difference between this and edgy?
<Zilus> i got a bcm4318
<scarpitch> Why won'
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to zip using ark (to a tar.gz ) with a password?
<jonathan_> funnily enough his comp is older than mine and im using the drivers that worked on his comp
<jonathan_> u want me to send his drivers
<scarpitch> why won't Amarok play mp3-files?? Doesnt it supoprt it???
<lineman60> jonathan, can you email me the logs too. lineman60@hotmail.com
<Zilus> jonathaN: please
<jonathan_> ya it does scar
<Gerry_W> corevette: feisty fawn has not been released yet. It' not all that stable.
<jonathan_> did u accept transfer of the log
<scarpitch> jonathan_, : hmm.. strange..
<shadowhywind> scarpitch there is a package you have to download to support mp3s in amaork
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  tar.gz dose not support password encryption of the archive.. you could encrypt the .tar then compress it i guess...
<scarpitch> shadowhywind, : ah! Thanx..
<t35t0r> is there a cat /etc/redhat_release or something similar for ubuntu ?
<jonathan_> it worked for me and i was using it in gnome
<t35t0r> how do i figure out what version of ubuntu is running on a box?
<livingdaylight_> does someone know how to setup and configure gftp?
<jonathan_> zilus accept them dude
<Dr_willis> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Gerry_W> t35t0r: system-->about
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight_,  install it.. run it?
<livingdaylight_> Zilus, any chance?
<livingdaylight_> Dr_willis, run it, indeed. I mean to configure it to run it
<lineman60> : Zilus, 4306
<livingdaylight_> Dr_willis, i've insstalled it. now need to configure it
<t35t0r> Gerry_W, wth is that do ubuntu users not know what a command line is ?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight_,  huh?  its a ftp client.. whats to configure..
* Dr_willis installs gftp
<livingdaylight_> Dr_willis, ports? name? ehr..dunno stuff like that
<Zilus> lineman60 sorry didnt catch that... ?
<Gerry_W> t35t0r: or you could click twice.
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight_,  look in the menus?  the ports and stuff depend on the ftp server you want to connect to.
<t35t0r> i can't click anything you insensitive clod ..i'm in a cli
<FreakShowTulsa> adaptr do you mean this for what version of ubuntu i tried e thing and it didnt do anything im trying to install 6.10 ubuntu
<kaje1> I tried calling .bash_profile from .xinitrc and .xprofile and neither worked... I restarted X with ctrl-alt-back...
<t35t0r> is there a program i can open that would give me that?
<t35t0r> perhaps gedit?
<kaje1> any other ideas?
<Gerry_W> t35t0r: hmmm
<jrib> kaje1: how did you try to call them
<KrAsHeR> hey folks, anyone knows if Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake has any issues with ReiserFS?
<jrib> s/them/it
<Gerry_W> t35t0r: I'll look it up for ya.
<ingrix> I have a quick question.  I accidentally removed the Gaim icon from my panel, and I can't get it back.  Does anyone know what I should do?
<kaje1> just had a single line in the file: . ~/.bash_profile
<jonathan_> zilus
<freakshow> adaptr?
<Dr_willis> hmm.. gftp has a lot of neat features
<Gerry_W> t35t0r: cat/etc/issue
<Zilus> jonathan_: i cant
<t35t0r> lsb_release -a
<t35t0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2101657
<Zilus> dont know how :(
<jonathan_> talk to me in pm dude
<t35t0r> ok thanx
<Gerry_W> t35t0r: no problem
<digitone>  using ubuntu 6.10..    network card trying to get to work with ndiswrapper is: wusb54gsc..  I get ndiswrapper to find the drivers and it says hardware is present..  except when i go to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get a FATAL error stating Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Zilus> jonathan_: I already did that,
<Flannel> jonathan_: you can't query, you're not registered
<digitone> been dealing with this for 3 days..  did my research with no luck or nothing that worked.. please help
<jonathan_> what u mean not registered
<jonathan_> and how do i register
<royel> ingrix: you can right click on the panel an chose > Add to Panel, then either search the listed choices or click on the top left button "Application Launcher" you should be able to locate it from there
<Flannel> !register | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<freakshow> i am having a problem with ubuntu 6.10 32bit im trying to install it and when i do it says <0> Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init. can anyone help me
<roostishaw> how do I apply a .patch file?
<roostishaw> its a kernel patch
<Flannel> roostishaw: "patch" is the command
<jrib> kaje1: how are you testing whether or not ir worked?
<roostishaw> heh
<roostishaw> ok
<kaje1> hmm, just found a post on the web that says I need to do .xsession... brb testing that one
<roostishaw> thanks Flannel
<Zilus> jonathan_: can u see the messages I wrote in pm?
<jonathan_> ya i can
<jonathan_> can u c the ones i write
<kaje1> jrib: my .bash_profile sets up some aliases... I am starting a terminal and typing "alias" and they aren't there....
<kaje1> brb
<ingrix> Royel: Yes, I have tried that.  It just launches Gaim though.  I am talking about the icon that just puts the whole application in the panel and keeps it running
<Zilus> jonathan_: in pm windows nope :(
<digitone> using ubuntu 6.10..    network card trying to get to work with ndiswrapper is: wusb54gsc..  I get ndiswrapper to find the drivers and it says hardware is present..  except when i go to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get a FATAL error stating Module ndiswrapper not found.
<KrAsHeR> hey folks, anyone knows if Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake has any issues with ReiserFS?
<jonathan_> its saying im already registered
<Zilus> jonathan_: maybe its anither user who registered that nickname
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> brb zilus
<Zilus> jonathan_ okas
<Ulti2001> hey guys
<Ulti2001> i need some help with something
<royel> ingrix: I'm confused to be completely honest, I'm not sure your being completely clear what is missing
<freakshow> can anyone help me? plz
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to password protect a tar.gz
<ingrix> Royel: I apologize.  I was afraid I wasn't being clear.  Are you familiar with Gaim?
<royel> ingrix: yes
<jonathan_> hey
<royel> ingrix: oh wait, you minimized the app an now dont have a taskbar icon to bring the window focus back?
<freakshow> i am having a problem with ubuntu 6.10 32bit im trying to install it and when i do it says <0> Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init. can anyone help me
<jonathan_> zilus
<ingrix> Royel: No, it kills Gaim completely now.
<jonathan_> what channel is this
<craigbass1976> ok guys and gals, let me knwo if this question is inappropriate for #ubuntu...  I'm going on a gig tomorow.  THere's no broadband.  There aren't any external modems.  I don't want to try and get ubuntu to work with a winmodem.  I need to install samba and would like to just apt-get install right off the internet.  Has anyone ever dialed up with a windows ME machine and forwarded it to a network?  The other choices are doin
<craigbass1976> g it with 95 or 98.
<ingrix> Royel: I rather liked that feature, but I can't figure out how to get it back
<richard_> I'm trying to find out why this laptop can connect via ssh to my suse server, when I can from all other networks
<richard_> the laptop is behind a router and a firewall, which I've been told should have no impact...
<Zilus> jonathan_: sup?
<rupertskitchen> hi you there
<XiXaQ> craigbass1976, I didn't understand that.
<Zilus> jonathan_: sup?
<freakshow> jonanthan_ will you help me?
<rupertskitchen> is hier ochn deutschi any germs in here
<jrib> !de | rupertskitchen
<ubotu> rupertskitchen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<XiXaQ> rupertskitchen, try #ubuntu-de
<jonathan_> zilus
<SirBob1701> can anyone tell me how to compile php with the pdo object? lol
<rupertskitchen> im absolutely new to linux, wow, is this only support in here?
<Zilus> jonathan_:  whats up?
<ingrix> Royel: I hope this doesn't confuse you further: normally if you have the "System Tray" plugin activated for Gaim, when you click the X button on the Buddy List it will close the window, but Gaim will still be running, and the icon lets you get it back up.  Now when I click the X, it closes Gaim
<Zilus> rupertskitchen: we try to
<jonathan_> how can i change my nic without havin to disconnect from channel
<craigbass1976> XiXaQ, It's more of a windows question, but I wondered if anyone in here had run into it.  There's an ME box with dialup access and I want to know if it's possible to forward that connection to a network containing an ubuntu box.
<XiXaQ> rupertskitchen, this is a support channel, yes. Just normal chat is done in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Zilus> jonathan_: / nick blah
<SirBob1701> rupertskitchen: www.ubuntuforums.org
<freakshow> why doesnt anybody listen and help me this is a support channel am i wrong?
<Zilus> withiout the space between / and nick
<jonathan_> nothing is happening zilus
<computermc> I just installed (using synaptic) kde. Which pulled down a lot of other files with it. After all that I decide I like gnome better and want to remove all of the kde stuff. How do that?
<XiXaQ> craigbass1976, you mean connection sharing? It is. But you're right, it's a windows question.
<jonathan_> i tried that
<rupertskitchen> thanx... so... i think install routines in linux are very hard to do sometimes
<mindstate> lol freakshow just ask your question
<hossasaur> hello, for some reason all of the folders i create from the terminal are read-only.  how do i make them read/write using mkdir? moreover, how do i change them to read/write now from the terminal?
<Zilus> jonathan_: look
<freakshow> i have many times lol
<jrib> freakshow: no one may know the answer to your question
<eagles051387> there we go zilus
<tempubun> freakshow: don't whine, ask your question
<eagles051387> i got it zilus
<unop> !patience | freakshow
<craigbass1976> freakshow, hang in there, someone will answer.  You might try googling for your panic message while you wait.
<ubotu> freakshow: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles051387> i got it dude
<eagles051387> not to register it
<Dr_willis> freakshow,  or it may be your cd disk is bad.
<Zilus> eagles051387: ok
* kitche should really turn off the hightlight for kitchen
<SirBob1701> ?
<freakshow> i am having a problem with ubuntu 6.10 32bit im trying to install it and when i do it says <0> Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init.
<rupertskitchen> the what?
<jdiggidy> freakshow: you're running from the live cd?
<freakshow> no
<eagles051387> woot it is registered
<Zilus> eagles051387: try to pm me?
<imbecile_> can someone tell me where NX connection wizard should be? :/
<jdiggidy> freakshow: how are you installing
<freakshow> its a live cd yes but you can install it from the cd
<computermc> Trying to do it in synaptic only removes the kde package not everything else.
<eagles051387> do u c it zilus
<rupertskitchen> ok dear dudes, like that, check out my bandsite for nice funky music, www.rupertskitchen.de... try to do it for myself, think itll work soon..
<xtknight> hossasaur: are you using sudo to make the folders?
<roostishaw> anyone know: how can i control the fan speed of my macbook on ubuntu? (its running way to hot)
<hossasaur> xtknight: uhm....no
<freakshow> i push enter on start or install ubuntu and then my error occurs
<jdiggidy> freakshow: is that what you're trying to do when you get the kernel panick?
<The_Rebel> where do i manage startup scripts and commands?
<tempubun> roostishaw: stick you finger into the fan, works for my kids
<xtknight> hossasaur: are you making the folders on a read only file system?
<roostishaw> tempubun: tried that
<hossasaur> xtknight: no
<hossasaur> xtknight: rw
<roostishaw> tempubun: now there's blood all my macbook
<tempubun> roostishaw: haha
<roostishaw> :/
<freakshow> i try to start ubuntu to install then it says Kernel Panic - not syncing attempted to kill init
<tempubun> roostishaw: are running ubuntu-ppc?
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  I wonder if you didn't get a bad download.
<Dr_willis> freakshow,  and where did this cd come from?
<Gibbs> Is it possible to rebind CTRL-ALT-F1 to something else?
<XiXaQ> The_Rebel, depends :) If you just want to start an application when you log in, you can use System > Preferences > Sessions
<roostishaw> tempubun: no. normal. should i be?
<xtknight> hossasaur: anything other than the usual?  just making folders on a regular file system (like an ext3 HD mounted as rw) and they are coming up RO for your user?  what is the exact permission string shown for a newly-created folder of yours?
<tieTYT2> yesterday i could see my screensaver but today if i lock the screen the screen just turns black and a screensaver never shows up
<freakshow> ive downloaded it 4 different times
<tempubun> roostishaw: no, just asking
<tieTYT2> does anyone know what could cause that?
<freakshow> from different servers
<kungfugoat> I'm running 6.1 and whenever I try to switch to a console (CTRL-ALT-F1) from X, my screen gets corrupted
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  from the ubuntu mirrors?
<hossasaur> xtknight: for instance, one of the folders was created on my desktop.  for some reason it's read-only now.
<XiXaQ> Gibbs, System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<freakshow> Yes
<ingrix> Royel: thank you for your help.  It's much appreciated
<tempubun> you said a macbook, must be one of them new ones eh? with the intel chip
<kungfugoat> what gives?
<The_Rebel> when i add commands to sessions it doesnt work.. mostly due to needing root
<xtknight> hossasaur: how did you create that desktop folder?
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  have you tried a different disk?
<shorty114> tempubun, all macbooks have intel...
<roostishaw> tempubun: ok... do you know how to control it by chance?
<hossasaur> xtknight: i don't remember off hand, but i think from the terminal using "mkdir xxx"
<kungfugoat> where's the inittab file?
<tempubun> shorty114: k, ta, wouldn't know, only have iStuff
<freakshow> i dont have a a 6.10 disk i downloaded it and burnt it to an .iso file then i boot to cd
<xtknight> hossasaur: and you're sure it wasn't 'sudo mkdir', right?
<Gibbs> XiXaQ the bind for CTRL-ALT-F1 (or command) isn't listed there...
<hossasaur> xtknight: it could have been
<shorty114> tempubun, yeah, apple made it kind of confusing
<Dr_willis> freakshow,  could try burning the cd at 1x speed..  (i hear that can help) bit ive enver had problems with the stuff
<tempubun> roostishaw: i'll have a look
<hossasaur> xtknight: i made the dir a few days ago
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  right.  I meant did you try burning to a different disk?
<xtknight> hossasaur: alright.  well, when you create folders with sudo the owner is root
<freakshow> yes 4 different times
<tempubun> can every slow down typing, i can't read this fast ... 8-)
<hossasaur> xtknight: so i'd have to change ownership of the folder?
<xtknight> hossasaur: and by default the permissions are that root has rw and others have only ro to that.
<Dr_willis> freakshow,  also try differnet cd burning software. like 'burnatonce' - you COULD also install vmware server, and try booting the .iso files to verify they work
<xtknight> hossasaur: no, actually
<XiXaQ> Gibbs, does CTRL+ALT+F1 do anything special by default?
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  4 different disks?
<roostishaw> tempubun: cool. thanks. all I have found is this: http://www.jasonparekh.com/?page_id=9 (didnt work, obviously)
<xtknight> hossasaur: you can keep the owner as root and then under root set the permissions to the folder so that OTHERS can read/write also
<kungfugoat> how would I use find to search for a file in a certain directory?
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  I'm not trying to ask the same question over and over, really.
<hossasaur> xtknight: how do you do that? i started using linux again for the first time in 10 years just a week ago
<freakshow> i have ubuntu 6.06 cd but i have to find it i've never had this problem before
<xtknight> hossasaur: but you could also just change ownership to your user if you wanted.  if it's on YOUR desktop, i think the owner should be YOU
<Gibbs> XiXaQ, yes it closes X Server and goes to the shell terminal
<^phillip> Anyone know how to disable window animations?
<imbecile_> can someone tell me where NX connection wizard should be? :/
<Dr_willis> ^phillip,  i recall researching that ages ago.. and never did find a good answer.
<Dr_willis> :)
<hossasaur> xtknight: i'm the only user on the machine, just ubuntu automatically doesn't allow you to be root in the gui
<^phillip> I'll have to do some digging.
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  It sounds like a bad download, or a bad image, but I've never gotten a bad image from the ubuntu mirrors.
<freakshow> yes ive tryed different burning software and ive burnt it 2 twice from my dvd burner and twice from my cd-rom burner
<xtknight> hossasaur: to make yourself the owner: `sudo chown -R yourname folder`  (this will recursively set the owner of that specified folder to yourname).  or, you can set OTHERS so they can read/write the folder: `sudo chmod -R 777 folder`
<freakshow> i dont see why it does this 6.06 didnt do this
<hossasaur> xtknight: thank you
<Blacken> Well, I managed to hose NTLDR when installing Linux next to Windows. (There were two separate Windows installs, 32-bit and 64-bit, and I overwrote the 32-bit one that had NTLDR on the hard drive...sigh). Is there a way on Linux to see drives/partitions the way boot.ini's loader would (i.e. multi(0)disk(0)...)?
<XiXaQ> Gibbs, oh.. Sorry, I keep forgetting. I'm using NX, so some shortkeys are disabled.
<hossasaur> xtknight: will that result in ownership of all subfolders as well?
<Blacken> It's not as simple as hda/hdb, as one drive is SATA and the other IDE.
<Dr_willis> freakshow,  could try the Feisty Fawn Live cd/alternative cds
<xtknight> hossasaur: all subfolders and all files within those and those dirs and those and those..etc...everything under it
<Dr_willis> freakshow,  but thats in testing right now.. so it may be less then reliable
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  6.10 hasn't done this for many people, either.  Out of curiosity, is it a torrent or the full iso?
<hossasaur> xtknight: ok, how about folders on a mounted fat partition?
<xtknight> hossasaur: in the future just create the folders in a non root mode to have ownership default to your own user.  in other words, don't do sudo mkdir xxx or sudo -H -s; mkdir xx
<freakshow> ok ill try it but i think i will just install 6.06 back on it
<freakshow> the FULL iso
<xtknight> hossasaur: what types of problems are you having on the fat partition?
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  if you install 6.06 back on, you can sudo apt-get install dist upgrade to 6.10 and it should work fine.
<freakshow> ok
<hossasaur> xtknight: it's odd, the folders are all read-only, yet i can create subfolders in them
<freakshow> ill do that lol thank you so much jdiggidy
<jdiggidy> freakshow:  sorry, I gave the wrong command.  I think it's apt-get dist upgrade, no install.
<freakshow> bye
<tempubun> roostishaw: http://81.169.182.62/~eidac/software/page5/page5.html
<Flannel> jdiggidy, freakshow, that's not the command ;)  but yeah, you can install 6.06 and upgrade easily enough
<freakshow> ok
<tempubun> closest thing so far
<xtknight> hossasaur: you need to set the usermask to the inverse of what you want the permissions to be.   7777-xxxx = umask.  if you want 7777 perms (execute+write+read for all users) then your umask will be 0022
<roostishaw> tempubun: ...
<Flannel> jdiggidy, freakshow, update-manager is the preferred method
<freakshow> k peace im out bye
<roostishaw> tempubun: isn't that for os x?
<jdiggidy> Flannel:  I realized it was the wrong command after I typed it, but still can't remember, what was it again?
<xtknight> hossasaur: umask is set in the options for that mount point under fstab
<Flannel> jdiggidy: gksudo update-manager -c
<tempubun> roostishaw: is but it may be ported to linux, i'm looking
<jdiggidy> Flannel, yeah,  that's right. Thanks for the reminder.
<hossasaur> xtknight: i think i get you, let me check it out
<roostishaw> tempubun: oh, ok.
<hossasaur> xtknight: UUID=8B96-C366  /media/fat         vfat    defaults,rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<xtknight> hossasaur: well right now it looks like users have very few perms
<xtknight> hossasaur: set umask=0022 (or 022) and see what happens
<Kervan> Hello. I am using Thunderbird to read my mails. But I have problem when I click the links, that is in mail, Konqueror opens the links. How can i open them with firefox?
<hossasaur> xtknight: thanks, is there a way to umount/mount to test?
<Twigman> hi Guys..
<Twigman> Does anyone know if there is an issue with evolution in the current version of feisty?
<xtknight> hossasaur: [{ sudo umount /dev/blkdev } or { sudo umount /mount/point }]  && sudo mount -a
<tempubun> roostishaw: dual boot ubuntu/that other system or ubuntu 100%?
<Twigman> My 'send / receive' button is permanently greyed out..
<tiredbones_> When I try to play an mp4 file I get this error on totem, "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.".  When I try to add this plugin from syndaptic, "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin:" . I get message from synaptic. "Depends: totem-gstreamer (=1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed". What should I do?
<Twigman> I'm ... unable to get mail :-\
<Twigman> I've even tried killing off gconf for evo completely and removing the .evo files..
<roostishaw> tempubun: osx and ubuntu with bootcamp
<roostishaw> tempubun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook <--- used that
<tempubun> roostishaw: k
<XiXaQ> tiredbones_, answer ok?
<hossasaur> xtknight: thanks, but i guess i have to wait til reboot, i forgot i'm using the drive for bittorrent
<tomzone> hiall
<hossasaur> xtknight: thanks for the help
<xtknight> hossasaur: no problem
<XiXaQ> tiredbones_, oh.. Have you added all repositories?
<tiredbones_> XiXaQ, there is no place to answer ok.
<Flannel> Kervan: assuming thunderbird does the right thing (call x-www-browser), sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Quintin> I've got a serious problem whenever I click my power bu
<Twigman> and... I've been through ubuntu :/
<xtknight> tiredbones_: have you added external repositories to your Ubuntu?
<kaje1> well, still no love... I put it into .xsession and that just made my login crash...
<Flannel> Twigman: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<xtknight> tiredbones_: and are you using ubuntu dapper or edgy?
<Twigman> Flannel, thanks :)
<hossasaur> xtknight: ubuntu makes the full transition from microsoft feasible for most, which is much different than 10 years ago
<tiredbones_> XiXaQ, how to add all repositories? dapper
<xtknight> hossasaur: indeed
<Quintin> Whenever I click the power button in upper right, I get "your session has been saved" instead of the normal dialog.  how do I fix this?
<xtknight> !universe | tiredbones_
<ubotu> tiredbones_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xtknight> !repositories
<kaje1> does anyone know for sure what rc file is run when a user logs into gdm? or starts X? or something similar?
<Flannel> !startup | kaje1
<ubotu> kaje1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<xtknight> kaje1: uhh i think for gdm it's the gdm session files>?
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: PING
<The_Rebel> can i use rc.local for starting my wireless card up using iwconfig?
<Dr_willis> kaje1,  .xsession is ran by a specific  GDM 'entry' I belive.. in many disrtos.. not in addation to other login sessions.
<kaje1> sorry, I should have explained more... I trying to get my .bash_profile sourced so I can pick up some aliases and my correct path...
<viator> will ubuntu be using openid
<tempubun> roostishaw: this link is dead, but you are after MacBook SMC Frimware Update => http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbooksmcfirmwareupdate.html
<xtknight> .Xsession is run by the X window system
<viator> for the forums etc
<hossasaur> xtknight: is there a way to set up grub to choose between different linux gui's, say between gnome and kde?
<viator> anytime soon
<livingdaylight_> hey, Quintin
<Dr_willis> kaje1,  perhaps put them in your .bashrc instead of .bash_profile
<Kervan> Flannel: i have sellected firefox from list but no browser opening now
<Flannel> hossasaur: er, grub?  You do that at GDM/KDM
<xtknight> hossasaur: that's not grub's job.  you can use a window manager to change between gnome and kde
<roostishaw> tempubun: why?
<hossasaur> xtknight: alright, thanks
<tempubun> cos they reckon it is what allows your system to make your fan run faster/more often etc
<roostishaw> tempubun: i have the updater installed, im on os x now. it told me i have the latest version
<kaje1> Dr_willis: doesn't that run when I start a bash session? I need those paths to be in place for shortcuts to work
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, i'm using uttorrent with wine now :p
<tempubun> haha, whoops, you are on your own then, sorry couldn't be more helpful
<boricua> is there a channel for feisty
<roostishaw> alright
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: I just quit using that..
<Flannel> boricua: #ubuntu+1
<Quintin> boricua: #ubuntu+1
<roostishaw> tempubun: thanks anyway! :)
<tempubun> roostishaw: be bold and trash OSX
<roostishaw> tempubun: nawww
<tempubun> roostishaw: k, np
<Quintin> tempubun: osx > ubuntu
<roostishaw> tempubun: well, get this to work and i might
<roostishaw> tempubun: but i cant burn my lap every time i use ubuntu
<Dr_willis> kaje1,  one way to find out.. i think that the .bashrc gets read from the initial X stuff.. never had to mess with it much.
<tempubun> roostishaw: indeed
<viator> i have a few macs  i think ubuntu is a much better product
<viator> than osx
<Dr_willis> kaje1,  it has entrys in there to set the paths.. expand on them and see if it works.
<tempubun> me too
<kaje1> Dr_willis: ok, i'll try bashrc... what has entries for paths?
<tempubun> pretty hardware, runs better with *nix
<viator> the only thing mac has on ubuntu is shockwave and photoshop
<roostishaw> viator: it runs way too hot though
<abo> I have a problem with firefox video plugins, anyone can help?
<roostishaw> viator: and the whole reliability and ease of use thing
<roostishaw> :D
<quixote171> Anyone about want to help a noob with some wireless issues?
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, osx>ubuntu ? :o !!!
<viator> well i dont find the mac easier to use
<Dr_willis> kaje1,  .bashrc i think has a line or 2 to set the path . but mine is so customized.
<viator> or more reliable
<roostishaw> heh, ok.
<roostishaw> we shall agree to disagree
<viator> actually the thing loses connection to the router all the time
<viator> and safari locks up
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: sure
<roostishaw> and it doesnt in ubuntu?
<viator> continually
<F-nkyMNK> yay! My ubuntu 6.06 free CDs arrived in the mail! Now I'll have to find some people to hand them out to :)
<roostishaw> send it in for repairs
<viator> its not hardware
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, then why are we using ubuntu?
<viator> its software
<Quintin> F-nkyMNK: Make sure their computers have at least 512m of ram.
<F-nkyMNK> no probs
<viator> and its not omthing i did its the way the crew at apple wrote it
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: good question.. I'm gonna install macosx on my p4 now, be back in 30m
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, because we can't afford Apple?
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, wow...you lucky thing
<tempubun> haha, first reboot after first upgrade on iBook ...
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: cause I have osx, or a p4?  ;)
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, don't rub it in... :s
<kaje1> On an entirely different topic... I installed sshd and expected to see it in the Services config app, but no luck... What is the "approved" way to make sshd start on boot in Ubuntu?
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: aww
<Quintin> kaje1: apt-get install openssh-server
<roostishaw> viator: do you know how to "fix" ubuntu (:D) and get it to control my fan speed?
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, ^^
<viator> roost it "just works" for me
<sprok> is there anyway to scroll in terminal apps like less with the mouse wheel? :-)
<tschak1> got a problem installing ubuntu. i was starting the live cd and clicked install, but nothing happend. tried to copy n paste the command into cmd line, when i did, it told me (caused by gksudo --desktop %k) that desktop cant be found. when im running "sudo ubiquity gtkui" there is just no return...any guesses? btw, its an xubuntu live cd, 6.06
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: my 'new' computer is a p4/ht ... the other one I was using was an old piii .. but both are stupidly fast compared to what I had when I first started
<viator> there was somthing about that on the forums
<viator> though
<roostishaw> viator: cool. so you dont know how... or where i could look?
<kaje1> Quintin: I already have it installed, it isn't starting on boot though
<roostishaw> oh...
<dhorn> Does anyone know anything about task bar managers?
<tempubun> my home gateway/router is a compaq p166
<roostishaw> i didnt see it
<Quintin> kaje1: what does /etc/init.d/sshd start do ?
<viator> is it a macbook?
<kaje1> Quintin: nm, I got it worked out, thanks for the help
<dhorn> Does anyone know anything about task bar managers?
<tschak1> if ur talking to me viator, no its not
<roostishaw> viator: yes. "first" generation
<tschak1> k ^^
<nickf> howdy folks, is this a sensible place to ask about boot-related problems?
<ebe-1> I am installing a wireless network card. I am on a windows machine here, and I need to get the package "linux-headers-2.6.17-11-server". Where can I get it from? I'll pop it on a CD and load it onto my ubuntu box.
<Flannel> nickf: yep
<HymnToLife> ebe-1, they should be on your ubuntu cd
<HymnToLife> just apt-get them
<Talaman> hello
<sc4ttrbrain> is there any solution to get write access to hfs+ partition(mac os x journaled)  ?
<tempubun> where does one find the location for the startup music/sunds in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> ebe-1, if they aren't, you can get the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Talaman_> hi
<ebe-1> how do i use the cdrom as an apt-get source?
<nickf> ah cool - I'm dual booting windows xp & feisty, both installed on a SATA drive, although I think grub is in the MBR on my IDE drive
<tempubun> sounds*
<tempubun> nickf: by default it will be in MBR
<HymnToLife> ebe-1, IIRC, it should be used by default - look in your sources.list
<HymnToLife> if it's not,   sudo apt-cdrom add
<royel> tschaka: have you tried asking in #xubuntu ?
<nickf> I installed windows 2nd, so naturally it trashed grub - after some messing around I managed to get grub back in MBR on the ide drive, but now I can't use grub to boot windows
<Flannel> !grub | nickf
<ubotu> nickf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tschaka> royel not yet, i'll give a pure ubuntu cd a try
<Flannel> nickf: that'll reinstall grub, which should autodetect windows
<Talaman> how would i make sourceforge a repository?
<tempubun> nickf: oh dear! *always* put winxp in first, once complete run a full scandisk/defrag to make it tidy, then isntall *nix
<HymnToLife> Talaman, you don't
<tempubun> you might have to redo grub
<royel> tschaka: I meant, you might try asking your question in the Xubuntu support channel also, it's #xubuntu
<cor1> i need help
<nickf> actually reinstall grub? as in make it redetect things?
<cor1> i cant upgrade drapper to edgy
<HymnToLife> !ask | cor1
<ubotu> cor1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Talaman> why not?
<HymnToLife> !edgy | cor1
<ubotu> cor1: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<tempubun> well if you go to the install docs, you should see a section on the boot manager and there should be info on howto redo grub
<HymnToLife> cor1, what's your problem ?
<tiredbones_> Do I have to mark which repoitory to use when using synaptic?
<viator> maybe grab a new kernel
<viator> will help
<roostishaw> viator: where
<roostishaw> ?
<jobu25> Does anyone have any experience with printers in Ubuntu? Mine won't print from the terminal
<viator> since they added alot of mactel stuff
<tschaka> royel yeah i know, i'll try with an ubuntu cd, to see if its a general problem, after that i'll ask in the according channel, thx anyway :)
<cor1> i cant upgrade through terminal or update manager to edgy
<viator> let me see of i can find somthing easier todo
<HymnToLife> tiredbones_, no, just manage them directly in your sources.list
<roostishaw> viator: how? and where? and will it screw up everything i have?
<royel> tschaka: sorry couldnt do anymore for you
<roostishaw> viator: ok, cool
<tempubun> nickf: did you see the link from ubuto up above?
<nickf> yeah - looks like what I did
<royel> tschaka: I'm guessing you at least gave it a 2nd boot on the current LiveCD
<Flannel> nickf: if you're using a feisty CD to do that, you should ask in #ubuntu+1, which is the feisty support channel, feisty might have bugs in detecting windows
<Explosif> hey all is my WEP key stored anywhere on my computer that I can read it?
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, well I update the list and I'm still getting the same erros when trying to in stall a plugin for Totem.
<ebe-1> how can i delete all my apt-get sources? its still trying to resolve a web address
<HymnToLife> tiredbones_, which error ?
<HymnToLife> ebe-1, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickf> well it didnt seem to actually change my menu.lst, the windows entry was left a previous (Edgy) install
<HymnToLife> delete - or comment out - alll the urls
<P4ndaman> Hello everyone, I am having problems booting ubuntu linux...  I believe it is because I have an x850xt.
<P4ndaman> this is for the first time
<Talaman> anyone know any good third party repositories?
<tschaka> royel i did, as well as x restart ;) found an ubuntu cd some moments ago, i'll try now :]  doenst want to install xfce on the machine anyway, its just been the first cd i found :D
<HymnToLife> Talaman, to install what ?
<nickf> I think the problem is either because it's a SATA drive, or that I overwrote the windows bootloader when trying to reinstall grub
<Flannel> nickf: so, what error do you get when trying to boot windows then (after selecting it from grub)?
<NotKubota> Should I change the jumper on the back of a cd-rom drive with a pair of needle nose pliars?
<royel> tschaka: well good luck with Ubuntu :)
<cor1> I CANT UPGRADE TO EDGY PLEASE IM ME TO TELL ME
<nickf> I think it says that it can't find a bootloader
<sethk> nickf, you are supposed to overwrite the windows boot loader, so why's that a problem?
<Talaman> to install anything...mainly games though
<Flannel> nickf: GRUB doesn't use the windows bootloader to boot windows, it takes the place of the windows bootloader
<fevel> hey guys
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, this error --totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (=1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<royel> !shout | cor1
<ubotu> cor1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nickf> it does?
<tschaka> royel thx, will be my third machine running ubuntu ;)
<nickf> I assumed grub launched the windows bootloader?
<HymnToLife> tiredbones_, running Edgy or Dapper ?
<NotKubota> Should I change the jumper on the back of a cd-rom drive with a pair of needle nose pliars?
<Quintin> nickf: wrong
<Flannel> nickf: nope.  it loads windows as the bootloader does
<Quintin> NotKubota: change it with your finger
<fevel> I get an error opening dvx in mplayer, it gives a fatal error initilializing the selected video_out (-vo)device
<sethk> nickf, no
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, dapper
<fevel> any ideas?
<Quintin> fevel: then change it, ffs
<sethk> nickf, the piece of windows that grub passes control to isn't the boot loader
<nickf> ok, so I guess that's not my problem then :)
<cor1> i cant upgrade from drapper to edgy nno matter what i do i did sudo apt-get upgrade and i tryed threw update manager nether of those works
<sethk> nickf, it's the o/s loader.
<EdgEy> dist-upgrade?
<fevel> Quintin, in preferences?
<Flannel> cor1: pastebin your sources.list
<cor1> tryed dont work
<sethk> nickf, sounds like your grub install is messed up, and you need to reinstall grub
<Quintin> fevel: yes.  you probably want xv
<cypherdelic> hey officials, will there be a restricted modules package for the 2.6.17-50 kernel soon?
<P4ndaman> does anyone know how to boot 6.10 if one has a ati radeon x850xt (it seems that I need to install a special driver of some sort)
<underdog5004> I'm having trouble getting my IBM thinkpad R31 online through wireless. I have an Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 WaveLan chipset (rev 01), but it looks like it's being detected as a wired connection  (as seen through System->Administration->Networking.
<underdog5004> help?
<Quintin> P4ndaman: tried alternate install disc?
<HymnToLife> tiredbones_, that's really weird... could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<underdog5004> I'm running edgy
<fevel> Quintin, thank you!
<sethk> P4ndaman, you don't need a special driver to boot.  Only to get accelerated graphics
<Quintin> fevel: you're welcome
<P4ndaman> no i haven't, do you think that would solve the problem?\
<sethk> P4ndaman, if you are installing, try the text mode install on the alternate cd
<sethk> P4ndaman, should work, yes
<P4ndaman> ok
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, sure give a second
<P4ndaman> thanks
<cypherdelic> hey what about kernel 2.6.17-50 and restricted modules, anybody knows??
<nickf> sethk, I've done the root & setup stuff like on that howto
<sethk> nickf, did you say it's an sata drive?
<Flannel> nickf: so, what error do you get trying to boot windows?
<underdog5004> The funny thing is, it was working before I updated...It was working from a vanilla install...
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, where is located????
<cypherdelic> how to get the nvidia driver to work with that kernel?
<cor1> cant upgrade
<Explosif> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nickf> yeah, it's a SATA, which I've looked at a few howtos for too
<cor1> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Flannel> cor1: stop repeating that and pastebin your sources.list
<cor1> what does that
<cor1> mean
<cypherdelic> nobody knows :(
<cypherdelic> i would like to switch to that new kernel
<Flannel> cor1: open up /etc/apt/sources.list, copy all the text, and paste it to the pastebin
<Flannel> !paste | cor1
<ubotu> cor1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<toma> i cant get my nvidia module to load. is there something weird with the current release?
<verma> hello people, what is that menu tool, that shows fish-eye menus like Mac?
<royel> .ignore cor1
<royel> doh
<underdog5004> iwconfig says that lo, irda0, wlan0, eth0, and sit0 all have "no wireless extensions."
<toma> im using ubuntu kernal and ubuntu nvidia packages
<cypherdelic> timo what version of kernel?
<cypherdelic> toma
<Crushi> peace
<tiredbones_> cd /rtc/apt
<Dragon43> Good evening everyone.
<Crushi> hi
<cypherdelic> did anyone tried 2.6.17-50 kernel?
<Pelo> what's so good about it ?
<Dragon43> Not sure LOL  I just got here.
<CientificoLoco> how can I rip .mp3 with song juicer?
<Flannel> CientificoLoco: you need to install mp3 codecs
<Quintin> CientificoLoco: mp3 is deprecated.
<Toma-> Sorry, my connection droppped. So does the nvidia module still work? Its stopped loading on both my PC's
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, that was fast
<jrib> CientificoLoco: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295698
<Dragon43> Anyone willing to answer a few 'new guy' questions tonight?
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: what's that?
<sethk> Toma-, still works for me, haven't heard otherwise.
<cypherdelic> toma: have you installed nvidia-glx and linux-restrictedmodules?
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, installing osx
<jrib> Dragon43: just ask
<sethk> Dragon43, ask a question and find out.
<Toma-> sethk: ok thanks
<CientificoLoco> jrib, thanks
<Toma-> cypherdelic: yes.
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: ja.  my computer is fast <3
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, seriously?
<Dragon43> Okay will type a bit.
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: yep
<Crushi> boring^^
<cypherdelic> toma: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and switch to driver "nvidia" instead of "nv" in Device Section and reboot, should work!
<ReturnToZero> Bonne nuit a tous :x:x:x:x:x:x
<Frogzoo> !docs | Dragon43
<ubotu> Dragon43: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, you've installed osx already? how is it? Ubuntu is better, no?
<jrib> !fr | ReturnToZero
<ubotu> ReturnToZero: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<royel> !restricted | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> CientificoLoco: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roostishaw> viator: did you say anything lately? I cant see if you did because you're not using my username...
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: well, 'better' is highly subjective.  mac is nice, for sure
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, mac is still one-click?
<underdog5004> I'm having trouble getting my IBM thinkpad R31 online through wireless. I have an Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 WaveLan chipset (rev 01), but it looks like it's being detected as a wired connection  (as seen through System->Administration->Networking.
<underdog5004> help?
<underdog5004> I'm running edgy
<viator> hmm sorrt roost
<underdog5004> The funny thing is, it was working before I updated...It was working from a vanilla install...
<viator> was busy
<underdog5004> iwconfig says that lo, irda0, wlan0, eth0, and sit0 all have "no wireless extensions."
<viator> i did see this however
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, http://pastebin.com/884037
<viator> http://www.jasonparekh.com/2006/macbook-fan-control-in-linux/
<CientificoLoco> Quintin, I live in a country when we can use mp3 freely
<cypherdelic> toma: did you do that, too?
<Toma-> Well, all i see in Xorg.0.log is "Failed to load nvidia", no other error messages. I try to modprobe nvidia and not even that gives me a reason why it wont work. nothing in dmesg either...
<royel> !enter | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> !wireless | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, bist du deutscher oder wie_
<sethk> underdog5004, the laptop has both a wired interface and the wireless interface.  the wired interface is just a distraction if you are trying to get the wireless up
<cypherdelic> livingdaylight_, du bist nicht allein :)
<Toma-> cypherdelic: its been set up for the better part of 2 years. Ive been using it for about 6 :)
<SpudDogg> I keep getting errors when DVD::rip gets to the transcode stage.  "Output: te: Broken pipe syncinfo write error (0) write: Broken pipe"  Any ideas?
<Quintin> CientificoLoco: this doesn't change the fact that mp3 is useless crap.  it's like ten years old.
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: ja
<underdog5004> sethk, I know, but Network is not detecting _any_ wireless connections/adapter
<underdog5004> s
<Toma-> cypherdelic: the real question i guess, is why the heck doesnt it give me any debug info?!
<Frogzoo> SpudDogg: full disk ?
<roostishaw> viator: oooo. interesting. how do i apply the patch?
<livingdaylight_> cypherdelic, haha
<roostishaw> viator: just    patch patchname     ?
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  doesn'T mean that soundjuicer will rip to mp3, I don't think soundjuicer cares where you live,  you'll have to find a prog that rips to mp3 or find something to convert to mp3
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, haha, Ach iwo!
<sethk> underdog5004, i know, I just wanted to make sure you didn't believe what you said, which is that it is detecting the wireless as if it were wired.  that's not happening.
<cypherdelic> Toma-, what kind of debug info you are talking about
<cypherdelic> toma: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and switch to driver "nvidia" instead of "nv" in Device Section and reboot, should work!
<cypherdelic> have you done this?
<underdog5004> sethk, ah, ok.
<SpudDogg> Frogzoo, nope...not even close
<Toma-> cypherdelic: obviously.
<verma> in my xorg.conf .. I see the Layout section with this line ... Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0] " 0 0 .. is that "0" before my screen identifier normal?
* livingdaylight_ goes to get some shut-eye
<Toma-> cypherdelic: im talking about the reason why the module wont get loaded... xorg.log doesnt say anything and neither does dmesg
<candyban> Hi guys and girls
<sethk> underdog5004, the obvious things first; the interface works?  do we know?  if it dual boots and runs in windows, e.g., that would show that it's operational
<cypherdelic> xorg doesnt log any kernel modules ;) Toma-
<candyban> How can I install ubuntu with my root partition on dmraid? (feisty alternative)
<underdog5004> It works, it worked when I first installed edgy, but not after all the updates.
<viator> yes
<edlund> hello what is the chan name for the swedish chan?
<cypherdelic> Toma-, it logs it if you change the driver in that config: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> candyban: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Toma-> cypherdelic: yeh, but i was hoping it would give me some sort of useful info :/
<roostishaw> viator: and: is that command right under it one line?
<roostishaw> viator: or 2?
<sethk> underdog5004, ah, ok.  If you can boot edgy, still, do so and do    lsmod   and find out what modules are loaded.
<Toma-> cypherdelic: i know i can get the display back using nv instead of nvidia.
<underdog5004> ok h/o
<cypherdelic> Toma-, so nvidia does not work, you didnt say that
<candyban> Flannel: I don't mind as long as I can install ... I have feisty alternative and edgy (normal)
<Toma-> cypherdelic: oh ok, sorry.... thought it was the first thing i said
<Toma-> ive tried reinstalling the nvidia-glx package, reconfiguring it, and so on aswell
<Dragon43> Been using 'Ubuntu 6.06 for 12 days, first ever try at Linux.  I have it on a stand alone box, = no dual boot or other OS on this machine.  I have installed a second hard drive on the other IDE.  What and how and with what should I format it and should it be (ext 3) or?  Should it be ( /boot ) or?  I want to use it as a mirror or complete system spare.  In other words I want to copy the main drive so that if I get more stupid or crazy an
<cypherdelic> Toma-, hmm are you shure, that you installed the right restricted modules for your kernel?
<Flannel> candyban: I'd ask in #ubuntu+1, it might be a shortcoming of Feisty currently
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, did you get the sources.list file?
<mackinac> !install | candyban
<ubotu> candyban: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nickf> hi guys, got the error message from grub - "This is not a bootable disk.  Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again ..."
<kaje1> I have installed compiz and when I go into System->Preferences->GL Desktop and click on the checkbox that says "Enable GL Desktop", I lose all of my windows' title bars and frames and pretty much nothing works... Anyone know what come be the issue?
<sharky--> why when i'm playing a movie i can't hear audio from my web browser at the sametime?
<Toma-> cypherdelic: it was installed about 2 years ago and hasnt changed since. it was working yesterday aswell :/
<kaje1> what could be*
<Quintin> Dragon43: You can just do a cp -a to copy the install
<Toma-> cypherdelic: i just fixed it then. thx for the advice :)
<SpudDogg> I keep getting errors when DVD::rip gets to the transcode stage.  "Output: te: Broken pipe syncinfo write error (0) write: Broken pipe"  Any ideas?
<sharky--> is there away to allow multiple applications to have audio at the sametime?
<HymnToLife> tiredbones_, the funny thing is that it wants to install totem-gstreamer 1.4.3 while the version in dapper repos is 1.4.1...
<HymnToLife> you should try to figure out where it gets that 1.4.3 from
<CientificoLoco> hello, there a room for songjuicer?
<edlund> what is the best burn program?
<Dragon43> Quintin, I just put cp -a into the terminal and it will format and copy the main drive so that I can swap the drives and have the identical stuff that i have now?
<Pelo> gnomebaker is nice
<mackinac> sound juicer
<CientificoLoco> how do I rip mp3 from song juicer? I have to have all the steps  I am new
<candyban> mackinac: thanks ... I'll have a look
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  doesn'T mean that soundjuicer will rip to mp3, I don't think soundjuicer cares where you live,  you'll have to find a prog that rips to mp3 or find something to convert to mp3
<roostishaw> edlund: gnomebaker
<edlund> isent there a program that is called b2b or somthing like it?
<Toma-> edlund: k3b, but it depends on kde libs
<edlund> toma: yeah thats is the name of it.. tnx
<Toma-> edlund: imho, gnomebaker under gnome
<sethk> Dragon43, you have to create the file system.  then you can use cp -a.  (I like cp -av).  Then you'll have to install the boot loader manually.
<Quintin> Dragon43: no.. you make partitions that match on the other disk, *then* you cp -a .  You'd have to edit 2 files as well.  You might also try some kind of imaging software, or dd
<cypherdelic> Anybody got NVIDIA driver working with kernel 2.6.17-50??
<edlund> Toma-, ; tnx
<SeXBOX> hey all.. i want to install ubuntu on my laptop but i want to be sure that my built in wireless is going to work. does anyone know how i find this out?
<edlund> brb
<Quintin> sethk: as well as edit fstab, and menu.lst
<Frogzoo> edlund: k3b
<CientificoLoco> pelo Songjuicer can do it
<cypherdelic> what about this kernel 2.6.17-50 i cant find any ubuntu relate dinformation about it
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, I'll try, but I haven't got a glue where to being. thnks.
<invain> Try connection  to rpm.riva.org.
<EdgEy> SeXBOX,  just install it and if it doesnt, uninstall?
<SeXBOX> does ubuntu have any type of connection manager that will allow me to find whether or not ubuntu recognizes my wireless network card
<EdgEy> then again you should be able to check from the livecd
<Pelo> SeXBOX,  try looking up your hardware in the forum
<jobu25> hi all! would anyone know why my printer can't print from any programs started from the terminal?
<sethk> Quintin, possibly, possibly not.  if he has the same layout other than partition sizes, fstab will be fine, and menu.lst is likely to be fine if he is replacing a drive with a larger or different one.
<Toma-> SeXBOX: yeh there is...
<Hedegaard> SeXBOX, download the live cd if it works there then install if not ... well i hope you can afford one cd ;)
<jdiggidy> SeXBOX:  Ubuntu's been good at finding the wireless card without a problem.  The connection manager is under System>Administration>networking tools.  On my dell, it found the wireless card and labeled it as eth1
<Dragon43> Guys, how do I do all this?:
<SeXBOX> how would i go about accessing that toma? and if it is not in there, does that mean it is not currently supported?
<Dragon43>  sethk: Dragon43, you have to create the file system.  then you can use cp -a.  (I like cp -av).  Then you'll have to install the boot loader manually.
<Dragon43> (19:53:20) Quintin: Dragon43: no.. you make partitions that match on the other disk, *then* you cp -a .  You'd have to edit 2 files as well.  You might also try some kind of imaging software, or dd
<Quintin> sethk: the uuid of the partitions isn't going to be the same.
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  just stick the cd in  open soundjuicer  disk > extract I would guess
<cor1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6502/
<viator> for ubuntu on the macbook you can also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<Toma-> SeXBOX: generally, most wireless cards are supported with ndiswrapper
<CientificoLoco> Pelo, no you are worng
<Dragon43> How do I do all that?
<sethk> Quintin, that won't impact fstab or menu.lst
<viator> look under fanspeed
<Quintin> Dragon43: partition the disk.  format the partitions.  cp -a your crap over.
<Toma-> SeXBOX: so im going to go ahead and say itll work fine.
<viator> but ut has to be a dualboot system for
<viator> that one to work
<roostishaw> viator: right. i dont have a pro.
<Quintin> sethk: you're perfectly correct if by 'won't impact'  you mean 'will keep the kernel from booting'
<roostishaw> viator: thanks for the help!
<SeXBOX> i have eth0 but how do i know whether or not that is for the ethernet port or for the wireless card? and if its for the wireless card, how do i access my network?
<HymnToLife> tiredbones_, do you already have totem-gstreamter installed ?
<viator> yeah but should still work
<viator> yw
<roostishaw> viator: im going to go try it now
<Toma-> SeXBOX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<viator> cool
<viator> hope it works
<sethk> Quintin, I think you are seriously confused.
<Dragon43> Sorry to be so dense but .....  It asks me if I want  ( /boot ) or (/ bin ) or ???  Which do I pick?
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, yes. I''m removing it now.
<jdiggidy> SeXBOX:  eth0 is normally the ethernet port, not the wireless card.  Out of curiosity, what kind of laptop do you have?
<Quintin> sethk: paste your /etc/fstab and menu.lst for me then.
<HymnToLife> tiredbones_, anyway, if I were you, I'd try totem-xine instead
<SeXBOX> its a gateway ml6703
<sethk> Quintin, mine?  what do mine have to do with anything?
<cor1> cannot upgrade to edgy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6502/
<tiredbones_> HymnToLife, ok
<Toma-> SeXBOX: if you setup[ your card correctly, youll have a wlan0 network interface to use
<SeXBOX> i have no idea what type of built in wireless it has though
<Quintin> sethk: So I can show where you are mistaken
<nonewmsgs> neither dragon
<Toma-> SeXBOX: read the page i spammed
<Quintin> sethk: I just did this *yesterday*.  trust me
<sethk> Quintin, I have only ext3 partitions.  there is nothing in fstab related to uid
<cypherdelic> hello, yes i mean you, answer if you use 2.6.17-50 kernel? nobody use it, no way.
<Dragon43> Listening and trying to learn, keep going .....
<sethk> Quintin, if you are assigning uids to windows partitions, then something might have to change, but not otherwise.
<SeXBOX> i'm sorry?
<kaje1> anyone have luck installing compiz? All of my windows lose their title bars and X sort of locks up when I try to enable GL Desktop...
<Toma-> SeXBOX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<SeXBOX> what page you spammed?
<jdiggidy> SeXBOX:  that page Toma spammed should have your answer.
<SeXBOX> oh i see it, nevermind
<blackest> hi i accidently did make config instead of make will running make now produce some thing different
<Quintin> sethk: uuid ... not uid
<cor1> cannot upgrade to edgy from drapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6502/
<Quintin> Dragon43: do you have a working ubuntu setup now?
<sethk> Quintin, either way, it doesn't appear in fstab.
<SeXBOX> don't see gateway anywhere on there so i'm guessing no
<Toma-> SeXBOX: did you read it or did you scroll down it?
<cypherdelic> corl: why dont you backup your data and do a fresh installation of edgy?
<underdog5004> sethk, pastebin.ca/362823
<SeXBOX> i looked at the various brands
<sethk> underdog5004, ok.
<jdiggidy> SeXBOX:  type in sudo lspci at a terminal.  it should show all your hardware.
<underdog5004> that's the output of my lsmod
<Toma-> cor1: thats because you need to swap all the "dapper" bits of your sources.list to "edgy"
<SeXBOX> gateway is not listed under the brands
<sethk> Quintin, my fstab is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6503/
<EdgEy> SeXBOX,  get the livecd and tst from there
<EdgEy> test
<Toma-> SeXBOX: lspci -v will give you the wireless card brand.
<Dragon43> I am using it here.
<cor1> toma: can you IM me and tll me what youmean by this
<mackinac> sethk:  do you run 6.10 ?
<SeXBOX> huh? lol
<Toma-> cor1: its pretty basic. just wait a sec.
<sethk> underdog5004, that's your lsmod output?
<EdgEy> cor1 replace every 'dapper' with 'edgy'
<EdgEy> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<sethk> mackinac, on one machine, yes.
<cor1> thank you finally
<EdgEy> like that
<underdog5004> yessir
<SeXBOX> i'm not all that... savvy with linux.. first time i'm ever tying it besides when i tried it on my desktop and it wouldnt recognize any of my 4 keyboards so i gave up
<sethk> have to go for a bit, I'll be back...
<SeXBOX> where do i type that at?
<mackinac> sethk:  because that doesn't appear to be an fstab from 6.10
<Dragon43> Later sethk  thanks
<Dragon43> thasnks sethk
<sethk> mackinac, you mean perhaps that it's not from a default installation of 6.10.  Nothing in that fstab is in any way version specific.
<mackinac> sethk:  yes
<Toma-> cor1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6504/
<Toma-> like that
<cypherdelic> corl, Open a terminal, type "sudo editor /etc/apt/menu.lst", then look at the end of the non qouten (#) lines for "dapper" and change it to "edgy". if you are done hit CRTL+X and Y for save
<cypherdelic> corl then type "sudo apt-get update" and after that is done type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<whileimhere> Can anyone tell me why some files (avi, mpeg, mpg) get a thumbnail but some dont? I checked to see if the file size was about the same and they are
<Flannel> cor1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6505/  that's your new sources.list
<tiredbones_> Could someone tell me what totem-xine is looking for now. here is the error I'm getting now ---Video codec 'Advanced Video Coding (H264)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<Dragon43> [b] Quintin[/b]   I am using my 6.06 computer right now.
<cypherdelic> anybody knows about kernel 2.6.17-50 and how to load nvidia for that?
<tiredbones_> I'm trying to play an mp4 from the plone conference
<underdog5004> sethk, you still around? You sounded pretty busy a bit ago...
<mackinac> tiredbones_:  have you installed restricted codecs?
<mackinac> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tiredbones_> mackinac, where do I find that?
<tiredbones_> mackinac, I did update my sources.list for the world.
<tim167> how do i replace audio in a avi file ? i tried avidemux but selecting an external audio file doesnt work as advertised
<Dragon43> I have to leave guys.  Now that I have found you all, I'll come here again.  thanks for trying to help me.  Later.
<mackinac> libxine-extracodecs might do it ...?
<Paddy_EIRE_> hey guys, I have recently bought an LCD flatscreen monitor and noticed a serious amount of flickering on the screen which is not present in my windows install.  I took advice from this channel and sought out the specs of my monitor and corrected the vertical and horizontal refresh rates although the flickering is still there??? is there something else that needs addressed
<Quintin> tim167: virtualdub
<Quintin> Paddy_EIRE_: Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<underdog5004> sethk, you still around? You sounded pretty busy a bit ago...
<tiredbones_> mackinac, where should I find this? libxine-extracodecs
<SpudDogg> I keep getting errors when DVD::rip gets to the transcode stage.  "Output: te: Broken pipe syncinfo write error (0) write: Broken pipe"  Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE_> Quintin: thats also a command that i have been trying to remember
<mackinac> tiredbones_:  read what the bot said above ^
<tim167> Quintin: does that work on linux ? i tried it with wine but that was not so successful
<^phillip> Dr_willis, the key is apps/panel/global/enable_animations but where are keys stored?  Some registry like thing in GNOME?
<Paddy_EIRE_> Quintin: will you help guide me throught this "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if there is anything I do not understand
<Mena> i want to open a file in .dat extention for a vcd what is the program wich will open it
<Dr_willis> ^phillip,  yep. theres that gconf editor that can change them
<Mena> for>>>from*
<royel> I got some files I deleted that have permissions of root in my trash can, (things I carelessly placed in my /home). My question, is there an easy way to remove all those at once, Or will I have to pick them out via the console as # sudo or root?
<Dr_willis> !find gconf
<ubotu> Found: gconf-editor, gconf2, gconf2-common, libextutils-pkgconfig-perl, libgconf2-4 (and 18 others)
<Quintin> Paddy_EIRE_: sure.  and if you need help when you potty later, I'll do that too.
<Quintin> tim167: yes.  wine
<Paddy_EIRE_> lol
<Brando> Dual Monitors
<verma> hello people, my Xorg fails to initialize DRI, and gives out this error: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<verma> what needs to be done?
<Dr_willis> royel,  you could sudo rm /home/USERNAME/.Trash/* (or whatever the path is to the trashcan dir)
<Quintin> is the trash ever automatically emptied on ubuntu?
<^phillip> sweet, /usr/bin/gconf-editor
<dimeotane> Any suggestions how to set the icon for a filetype in gnome?   I installed  the lzop package in edgy.. but my archives made in file roller "*.tar.lzo" don't show up with an archive icon and aren't associated with file roller... kinda weird
<Dr_willis> Quintin,  not that i have seen
<Quintin> verma: paste output of lsmod
<underdog5004> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card (prism 2.5) working on my Thinkpad R31...anyone have any ideas?
<Quintin> Dr_willis: me either.  that's kind of stupid.
<verma> Quintin, alright
<Paddy_EIRE_> Quintin: Use Kernel framebuffer yes no
<Quintin> Paddy_EIRE_: NO NEVER EVER .  just say no!
<Dr_willis> Quintin,  almost as stupid as kde and gnome and other window mangers/dekstops having different locations for the Trash. :)
<Quintin> Dr_willis: yea, linux sucks. :(  it's getting better though
<Brando> Anyone have any ideas on how to get dual monitors working with Ubuntu?
<royel> Dr_willis: thanks Doc, not sure why I didn't think of that :)
<Quintin> Brando: plug them in, for starters.
<Brando> haha
<Brando> thanks
<Quintin> np
<Brando> works fine in windows
<Brando> but not in Linux
<Quintin> card(s)?
<Brando> yeah
<rempresent> i got a world of warcraft/wine problem with an ATI card, anyone want to check out my pastebin and see if you can see anything?
<Brando> pci
<underdog5004> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verma> Quintin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6507/
<Paddy_EIRE_> Quintin: err keyboard options "lv3:ralt_switch_" ??
<underdog5004> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quintin> I've got an nvidia dualhead that works great
<Frogzoo> !botabuse | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tim167> Quintin: virtualdub with wine gives display trouble: black screen appart from video previews themselves
<javadots> I used the prototype install software to download the OS and when I rebooted it said error 19 something about the partition
<tempubun> using ubuntu-ppc, if i want to install plugins for totem, do i just do it the usual way?
<Quintin> tim167: disable directx
<wasabi__> tempubun: What plugins?
<underdog5004> Frogzoo, what are you talking about?
<tempubun> libdvdcss etc
<Dr_willis> Quintin,  the location of the trash isent really a linux issue. :)
<wasabi__> Sure. There's nothing different.
<wasabi__> Same distro.
<tempubun> totem can't play dvd/avi atm
<dimeotane> anyone use .lzo files for archiving?
<wasabi__> You just can't use w32codecs
<verma> Quintin, any ideas, I do see the agpgart driver loaded
<rempresent> wine isn't working with world of warcraft, i get this when i run wine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6506/
<tempubun> wasabi__: so what should i use to play .avis
<Quintin> Paddy_EIRE_: no keyboard options, really.  or whatever defaults it gives
<wasabi__> .avi's are fine. Depends what format the video is in.
<wasabi__> .avi is just a container
<tempubun> er dvd to avi, for *backup* purposes
<kubota> Hi, i don't think Ubuntu recognizes my Sound Blaster soundcard
<tiredbones_> mackinac, thanks that did it
<mackinac> underdog5004:  use "/msg ubotu !whatever" if you aren't redirecting a specific query for someone
<mackinac> tiredbones_:  kool yw
<Paddy_EIRE_> Quintin: maybe thats why my caps lock key doesnt work in ubuntu
<underdog5004> gotcha, thank you, mackinac
<verma> I hate it when something messes up my display driver
<Quintin> kubota: what model?
<Quintin> rempresent: use this : gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<kubota> Quintin: I'm honestly not sure. It's not my computer
<rempresent> quintin: kk
<kubota> Quintin: It's P2 era
<wapityyy> hello
<Talaman> helllllo
<wapityyy> i just installed ubuntu server and i cant get the dhcp working :(
<Talaman> looking for repositories
<kubota> Quintin: It's model CT4180
<wapityyy> anybody have a link for me ?
<Quintin> verma: sorry, I'm idea'd out for now.  bedtime
<wapityyy> what's the name of the tool that is launched during the install, so that i can try to lauch it myself in the command line ?
<tim167> Quintin: how do i disable directx for wine/virtualdub ?
<verma> Quintin, not a problem
<tiredbones_> for those who might have the same problem with totem. I - remove totem with synaptic. 2. install tetem-xine. 3. install libxxine-extracodecs. make sure you add the extra repository.
<Quintin> tim167: look in options
<underdog5004> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card (prism 2.5) working on my Thinkpad R31...anyone have any ideas?
<kubota> Quintin: It's model CT4180
<Quintin> kubota: k.  what are we talking about again?
<tiredbones_> thanks for your help
<tiredbones_> thanks for all your help
<wapityyy> please ?
<Brando> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tim167> Quintin: perfect, works! thanx
<Quintin> tim167: you're welcome.
<blackest> underdog ndiswrapper if nothing else
<sigger2> I have a process running called gam_server.  Don't know what it relates to.  Game server?  Not playing games.  Anyone know?  When I kill it, it comes back.
<kubota> Quintin: Sorry lol, Sound Blaster audio card
<wapityyy> i just installed ubuntu server and i cant get the dhcp working :(
<wapityyy> what's the name of the tool that is launched during the install, so that i can try to lauch it myself in the command line ?
<SeXBOX> this is kinda why linux will never replace windows, lol
<nonewmsgs> before you try the ndiswrapper what should you try first
<Quintin> SeXBOX: linux is not a windows replacement.  it's an alternative.  you noob.
<SeXBOX> its far too complex for any average and even many above average users
<Quintin> kubota: oh yea that.  apt-get install alsamixer.  then run alsamixer
<Paddy_EIRE> Quintin, it seems to be the same
<SeXBOX> to you its an althernative
<kubota> Quintin: Alright thanks
<SeXBOX> some people want it to replace windows.. a great many people id say
<blackest> so my 11 yearold niece is above average then :)
<underdog5004> I thought the prism chipset was really really really well supported under linux blackest
<kubota> SEXBOX: get out.. don't try and flame.
<Quintin> SeXBOX: It doesn't take brains to use, it does take skill to setup though
<rempresent> quintin:  you know that i am running ubuntu and some of this isn't making much sense... how do you patch with a .bin?
<SeXBOX> your 11 year old can make my netowork card compatable with ubuntu? really?
<SeXBOX> have him/her come over and do that for me then
<nonewmsgs> i heard she's going to be quite the looker once she gets a little older
<SeXBOX> oh, niece
<SeXBOX> didnt see that
<GMWeezel> Is there a free file rescue program I can use for a reformatted ext2 partition?
<SeXBOX> have her come write the drivers to make my network card compatible
<Quintin> SeXBOX: why not just.. get another network card?
<nonewmsgs> gmweezel - parition commander says it can
<nonewmsgs> but it's not free
<Quintin> rempresent: what are you trying to patch?
<GMWeezel> nonewmsgs: is that in the repositories?
<slipstream3d> hello
<rempresent> wine
<SeXBOX> because its an internal network card on a laptop
<rempresent> quintin:  there is a ati patch they said to installe
<cypherdelic> anybody knows about kernel 2.6.17-50 and how to load nvidia for that?
<nonewmsgs> t gmweezel no, but it's dirt cheap at amazon
<HymnToLife> 50 ?
<blackest> why not get a supported network card wired are very cheap wireless 54g about 20 whats your time worth
<imbecile_> anyone have kde and gnome both? is it easy  to switch?
<Quintin> SeXBOX: gift it to an ubuntu dev and you'll get a driver.
<SeXBOX> and i'm not going to buy an external one, assuming i even have a port that will allow it without some thing inconvenient like USB
<slipstream3d> does anyone know if there's anything special you have to do for a mainboard upgrade on ubuntu server?
<Quintin> slipstream3d: not really
<blackest> what chip set sexbox
<HymnToLife> cyphase, what kernel are you running to get 2.6.17-50 ?
<GMWeezel> nonewmsgs: I need something free and fast because I'm using the partition I formatted and I'm sure I'll have over written lots more stuff.
<Quintin> slipstream3d: open case.  remove addin cards, remove motherboard... etc.
<SeXBOX> quintin, i could hire a hindu named apu to do it for cheaper than this laptop cost me
<kubota> Quintin: apt-get can't find alsamixer
<HymnToLife> slipstream3d, reinstall ubuntu, most likely
<cyphase> HymnToLife: i think you mean cypherdelic
<SeXBOX> so why would i give a laptop to an ubuntu dev
<HymnToLife> yep, sorry :p
<underdog5004> yay, I successfully ignored SeXBOX ...now to get wireless working...
<slipstream3d> so even though i'm going from a via to a nvidia chipset, i just stick the new mainboard in and hope it works, and if it doesn't, do a reinstall? lol
<Quintin> SeXBOX: That's the best way to get drivers.
<cypherdelic> HymnToLife, 2.6.17-11
<SeXBOX> give expensive hardware to people is the best way to get drivers? lol
<HymnToLife> underdog5004, depends on what adapter you have
<tschaka> royel works now(tried the xubuntu cd for a 3rd time), xubuntu is installed and ready for some updates (tomorrow) thx, and good night
<Quintin> imbecile_: yes.
<HymnToLife> cypherdelic, right, so how did you install your drivers the first time ?
<zyth> SeXBOX, then go code it yourself.  Oh wait, if you could, you wouldn't be whining here.  So stfu.
<blackest> easiest way to get a network card running is chipset name ubuntu forum in google
<underdog5004> ooh, figured it out, the wireless got "broken" (at least, that's what it says on a forum post) after upgrade to -11
<cafuego_> SeXBOX: You're free to write your own drivers if you think that would be better.
<rempresent> quintin:  how can you patch a wine installation with a .bin file?
<SeXBOX> zyth, which goes back to my main point why linux will never replace windows.. which it should.. but it never will
<SeXBOX> i gotta reboot.. stupid talkshoe
<Quintin> SeXBOX: why 'should' it?  it's not meant to be a replacement.
<blackest> um sexbox care to see what lspci says about your card i bet its broadcom
<Paddy_EIRE> SeXBOX, it will
<cypherdelic> HymnToLife, i thought they were installed
<Quintin> rempresent: no experience with that, sorry.
<EdgEy> <SeXBOX> this is kinda why linux will never replace windows, lol
<Talaman> is better than winblows for me
<HymnToLife> cypherdelic, they aren't by default, you have to install them yourself
<rempresent> quintin:  kk, that is fine, thanks
<EdgEy> because manufacturers fail to make drivers? aww. too bad he quit
<cypherdelic> HymnToLife, i just rebooted, didnt work, switch xorg.conf to nv, reboot, uninstalled new kernel
<cafuego_> Quintin: Yes, people should not be free to choose their OS. They must use Linux </sarcasm>
<rempresent> anyone know how to patch an installation with a .bin?
<cypherdelic> ok i hearded about a german manual
<Talaman> question1: is nethack networkable?
<cypherdelic> thanks, i will try that
<blackest> hum usually they run with ./file.bin
<cafuego_> Talaman: You can run it on a port and telnet to it?
<rempresent> blackest:  i will give that a go
<elyon225> Could someone tell me why, when I open a file browser, it quite often will open 4 or more of them?
<blackest> you might need to make it executable
<elyon225> For example, clicking on Places -> Home will open up about 4 different file browsers of my /home/ directory.
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<wapityyy> cab anyone help me, i cant connect to my router on dhcp ?
<AndrewB> printf("Hello EnsignRedshirt!");
<EnsignRedshirt> OK, bash/linux/sudo experts, find the mistake: sudo cat test.dat > /etc/test.dat
<elyon225> wapityyy: Is it wireless?
<Byan> is there a terminal emulator that supports alt+arrows..
<AndrewB> EnsignRedshirt: you don't have write permissions to that file?
<SpacePuppy> elyon225: that's wack! I don't have a clue.. l'd be lookin in that browers setup stuff.. but that's wack.
<Byan> I can only seem to be able to use putty for that
<wapityyy> elyon225: nope
<nexousNET> How can I check if I have GTK2 in ubuntu?
<Quintin> EnsignRedshirt: just do a copy
<elyon225> SpacePuppy: Yeah, just started doing that one day... no clue why.
<rempresent> blackest:  didn't work... how do you write an executable
<EnsignRedshirt> AndrewB: But I used sudo.
<Dr_willis> or use some quotes around the   stuff.
<hopsing> can someone please tell me where to make global changes for Environment Variables?  i'm trying to change MAIL=/var/mail to MAIL=~/Maildir/
<Talaman> cafuego_: will it allow others to join in?
<blackest> ensign sudo su test.dat > /etc/test.dat
<cafuego_> Talaman: nope
<AndrewB> EnsignRedshirt: I know.. try sudo 'cat foo >> /etc/foo'
<AndrewB> ah
<wapityyy> elyon225: is there a way i can run the utility that is run on install on the command line ?
<AndrewB> or do as blackest says
<EnsignRedshirt> Quintin: Sure, but wouldn't you think the command that I gave should work?
<inazad> hi there, I don't see my cursor, I can click but I dont see my cursor...
<AndrewB> :)
<Dr_willis> hopsing,  in /etc/ i recall there being the proper place for that.
<Quintin> EnsignRedshirt: I think it's dumb, is what I think.
<elyon225> wapityyy: I'm certain there is a way to do that, but alas, I don't know how.
<Dr_willis> hopsing,  for a per user basis the .bashrc or .bash_profile would be the place.
<wapityyy> does anyone else know ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Quintin: It
<blackest> look at in a filebrowser right click propertys  and set the permissions
<EnsignRedshirt> oops
<elyon225> wapityyy: Have you tried System -> Administration -> Networking ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Quintin: It is just a test case for a different situation, in which a command is run with sudo, and the output is redirected to a file.
<wapityyy> elyon225: it's ubuntu server, no X :)
<elyon225> wapityyy: Ah... then definitely good luck lol
<hopsing> Dr_willis, thx for the reply.  i'm looking for global setting.  know where that would be?
<rempresent> blackest:  it ran, but with errors, syntax errors?
<juggaleaux> I have an onboard soundcard and an audigy se card, i need to use my audigy se instead of my onboard
<juggaleaux> is audigy se supported?
<elyon225> !ip6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon225> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<blackest> hmm i dont really know what your trying to do rempresent
<tempubun> juggaleaux: go into your BIOS and swith off onboard sound for a start
<EnsignRedshirt> AndrewB: That doesn't work; sudo treats everything inside the quotes as the filename of the command, so you get 'command not found'.
<rempresent> trying to follow a guide and get WoW to work
<AndrewB> EnsignRedshirt: oh ok
<rempresent> it is coming up with a bunch of funky graphics
<rempresent> someone told me to patch with this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<juggaleaux> i'll try that.
<blackest> sorry that sounds like wine and i havent got a clue on that
<EnsignRedshirt> The basic question is this:  Run a command with sudo, and redirect the output to a directory owned by root.  You get 'Permission denied.
<EnsignRedshirt> That wasn't a question...
<EnsignRedshirt> The question is "Why?"
<blackest> actually ensign wouldnt that be two commands
<rempresent> blackest:  i am not getting much help with wine, what would you use?
<javadots> ook, I got the error message. Error 19: CAnnot mount selected partition.
<elyon225> rempresent: You could try Crossover or VMWare.
<blackest> pass sorry I am not a gamer and don't have the experience
<Dr_willis> hopsing,  /etc/bashrc perhaps.. there has been some changes to that stuff lately. i cant keep up i think thers some enviroment.d dir now also..
<EnsignRedshirt> blackest: I don't see why it would be two commands.
<rempresent> elyon225:  pick one that you have had experience with
<blackest> its the redirect
<Kalrog> I see there are already a few wine questions out there... I am getting a "Module not found" error when I try to install an application (specifically TurboTax).  I get that when I try to run setup.exe off of the CD.  Any thoughts on good tutorials or suggestions?  My web serching skills seem to be lacking today.
<elyon225> rempresent: I only have experience with Wine.
<elyon225> rempresent: What are you trying to do?
<blackest> any way it doesnt work so sudo su  then do it
<javadots> I used the prototype and installed Ubuntu and when I selected ubuntu and it that message popped up, Error 19: Cannot mount selected partition
<hopsing> Dr_willis, i agree, i checked the forums and can't get a striaght answer.  thx for the help, i'll look at that and keep researching
<EnsignRedshirt> hopsing: /etc/profile
<rempresent> elyon225: check out my pastebin, everything isn't coming out the way i want... the graphics are goofy... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6506/
<elyon225> javadots: Weren't you in here a couple days ago with this problem?
<javadots> nope
<Dr_willis> hopsing,  not using ubuntu at the moment so i cant look. /etc/profile is uses for many cases.. but i though there was some other 'places' one could do it also..
<blackest> its worse when you do make install  that gets blocked partway throu
<javadots> just came here today, i was in here a few minutes ago though.
<elyon225> javadots: Ahh... well, the prototype installation is neither created by NOR supported by Ubuntu.
<tungarbul1> I'm new to Ubuntu. So far, I haven't had many problems but there's one which I just cannot crack on my own. Video files - MPEGs, video DVDs, whatever - just don't play properly at all. Either the sound's OK, but the video is super-jerky. Or the sound's OK but the video is absent. Or the system just shows a still image and plays about 10 seconds of audio.
<elyon225> javadots: Basically, it's not a good idea to use it.... and most people don't.
<javadots> elyon225: ahh... ok.
<javadots> elyon225: didn't know that.
<hopsing> EnsignRedshirt:  i'll check that out
<elyon225> !restricted | tungarbul1
<ubotu> tungarbul1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juggaleaux> sound works. big thanks to whoever suggested to disable my onboard sound
<javadots> elyon225: isn't ubuntu configured all in one folder in the C:
<javadots> \
<javadots> heh
<jZed_> I have an existing dual boot winXp/debian etch, I want to add ubuntu as third boot ... what's the best way to proceed?
<elyon225> javadots: I guess that's the basic idea of that installation method... but it doesn't work very well.
<javadots> elyon225: so that means I could just delete that folder and download the OS and do it the normal way eh?
<ChaosEddie> make sure to use VLC for dvds. it rocks
<elyon225> rempresent: What are you trying to do again?
<kjon> ppl! I need some help plz!
<blackest> jzed add a line to grub menu.lst
<javadots> elyon225: you're right, I think i'll just delete it and start again
<tungarbul1> Thanks, Ubotu. Unfortunately, not all movies are done on open-source media.
<Dna^> hi
<elyon225> javadots: Make sure that your boot record is fine, though...
<rempresent> elyon225: get my wow installation to run properly in wine
<elyon225> javadots: I mean, if you can login to Windows fine, then yes, delete that folder and install it the proper way
<kjon> Cedega doesn't like my box. When I run any game, I just have a white window with nothing else.
<javadots> yeah, I can change it back the boot.ini
<jZed_> blackest, I mean to install ubuntu ... do it chroot, or just start from disk ...
<elyon225> rempresent: AHH..... gaming.
<Dna^> i need some help, how i can get more faster my ubuntu...
<rempresent> ahh yeah
<javadots> elyon225: thanks man.
<elyon225> rempresent: That is the only reason I keep Windows installed.  Even if you CAN get the games running under Linux, the framerates are horrible.
<underdog5004> !xubuntu | Dna^
<ubotu> Dna^: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<blackest> well whos running your dual boot now ?
<kjon> any suggestions? (It seems that my video drivers are the faulty)
<jZed_> grub
<AndrewB> EnsignRedshirt: It seems to be for safety that that is not allowed. [after reading in google] 
<rempresent> elyon225:  i could do that, but i was really hoping that i didn't have to
<kjon> TT_TT plz! hlp me! -- I wanna play zuma Deluze!
<Dna^> can i install xubuntu from my ubuntu system? xD
<kjon> Dna^: you mean the xubuntu desktop?
<elyon225> rempresent: I totally understand... But unfortunately, there aren't many work arounds.  There IS, however, a Linux program called Cedega that claims to run games fairly well (although framerates are still nothing like they would be in Windows).
<Dna^> kjon yep...:)
<EnsignRedshirt> AndrewB: Yeah, I just found an answer by googling, too.  The redirection is handle by the shell, which does not have the sudo privileges.
<rempresent> elyon225:  thanks a lot man
<kjon> Dna^: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ;)
<elyon225> rempresent: But Cedega is not free and not all games are supported.  You can check their website for a list of supported games and any issues associated with it.
<AndrewB> EnsignRedshirt: exactly. hmm sorry ;) gota do it the slow way.
<kjon> I wanna play Zuma Deluxe!!! --- but I can't! I got an empty white window.... and nothing else!
<kjon> =(
<AndrewB> rempresent: elyon225  the cvs version is free asin no cost. but it is extrememly buggy
<Dna^> kjon cannot find the packg..
<kjon> I got direct rendering... and the ATI stuff.....
<rempresent> thanks andrew
<verma> Quintin, I just had to recompile my display drivers, just updated my kernel a while back .. it works now
<kjon> Dna^: Wait a sec
<rempresent> laters
<Dna^> kjon ok
<elyon225> AndrewB: Ah... didn't know that.  But of course I would never try a CVS of such an intensive and sensitive things as running Windows games...
<kjon> Dna^: Have you all the repositories set?
<blackest> i think grub when installed by ubuntu would definately dual boot between ubuntu and windows but what i suggest is you very carefully save the menu item you have now coz it will have the correct parameters for the existing partion
<EnsignRedshirt> AndrewB: I found this: http://www.courtesan.com/pipermail/sudo-users/2000-March/000060.html
<kjon> Dna^: 'cause xubuntu-desktop *does* exist on the ubuntu repos...
<wapityyy> when trying to run 'dhclient eth0' i keep getting 'DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3' etc
<wapityyy> any idea ?
<AndrewB> EnsignRedshirt: ah :) did that work?
<elyon225> kjon: Have you enabled the extra repositories?
<Dna^> kjon i guess... how i know if i have all?
<blackest> what is eth0 ?
<kjon> wapityyy: try an ifconfig down / ifconfig up and retry with dhclient...
<elyon225> kjon: Oh, nevermind... totally misread your message ;)
<markstos> bestest:  ethernet device.
<AndrewB> nn all
<kjon> elyon225: ^.^
<markstos> s/bestest/blackest/g
<EnsignRedshirt> AndrewB: Yes. e.g.: sudo sh -c 'cat testfile > /etc/testfile'
<AndrewB> EnsignRedshirt: cool. cya
<wapityyy> kjon: same
<kjon> Dna^: easy way=go to repos option, on synaptics... and thick them all...
<kjon> Dna^: or edit, /etc/apt/sources.list by hand...
<Dna^> kjon ahh ya' ok
<kjon> wapityyy: I'd the same prob. with wireless... mhhh... have you tryied an ifup eth0?
<wapityyy> yep
<kjon> wapityyy: and... is the RJ45 cable in good condition?... isn't it?
<wapityyy> kjon: but i dont know if my interface is set up correctly, is there any command line onfig tool i can use ?
<blackest> or system ->admin-> software properties
<blackest> ping wapity
<kjon> wapityyy: well ifconfig and modprobe, but, usually the kernel is smart enough to determine the correct modules for the hardware.
<wapityyy> i just changed the cabel
<wapityyy> cable
<kjon> wapityyy: why don't you try the manual way? I mean, a ifconfig yourip NETMASK netmask and a route add default gw... etc.??
<wapityyy> kjon: ok lemme try again
<kjon> I need help with cedega!!!
<kjon> any volunteer?
<wapityyy> kjon: what do i put for the ip ?
<kjon> pleeezeeee!!!
<CaptMarion> yo anyone here that can help me?
<kjon> wapityyy: Well, I don't know. What are you trying to set up?
<CaptMarion> I have gone thru 5 installations of Ubuntu
<wapityyy> kjon: local network on DHCP
<CaptMarion> and none boot up
<CaptMarion> they get stuck trying to find "root"
<kjon> wapityyy: uhhh... try with 192.168.0.x... with x as the machine number.
<kjon> wapityyy: and a netmask of 255.255.255.0
<wapityyy> kjon: the router is at  192.168.0.1
<markstos> CaptMarion: What's the exact error message about "root"?
<wapityyy> kjon: ok, it's the X im not sure about :)
<kjon> wapityyy: a router? ... is the DHCP service on the router enabled?
<wapityyy> kjon: yes
<wapityyy> kjon: so shouldnt it give me the ip address ?
<CaptMarion> actually, it says (after the busybox stuff) /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<kjon> wapityyy: did you try the "windows" solution? (I mean, try to reboot once!)
<andre> hey guys,  does anyone know when ubuntu will update their repository for the new Blender V2.43??
<nexousNET> Hi, How would I go about adding an icon on my desktop to run the command '/opt/lampp/lampp php4' ?
<kitche> andre: probably feisty has it
<kjon> wapityyy: right!. But seems that your router isn't that friendly...
<wapityyy> kjon: what do you mean ?
<kitche> andre: the version won't update unless it's a bugfix or security fix
<wapityyy> kjon: the router works fine for my other ubuntu computer, and my windows laptop
<kjon> wapityyy: mhhh.... .'
<markstos> CaptMarion: If you looked through the related Google results? http://www.google.com/search?q=a%22can%27t+access+tty%3B+job+control+turned+off&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<kjon> wapityyy: well... I dunno man...
<markstos> If -> "Have"
<nonewmsgs> hello
<kjon> I need help with cedega... plz!
<wapityyy> kjon: what utility does the installer use to setup the network ?
<kjon> white window only! --- I can't play games TT_TT
<kjon> wapityyy: Usually tryies an ifup eth0.
<andre> kitche: so if I want to use 2.42 I have to wait till april?
<nexousNET> Hi, How would I go about adding an icon on my desktop to run the command '/opt/lampp/lampp php4' ?
<stephans> does someone know how to mirror only one version of ubuntu to a local server?
<kitche> andre or install it yourself
<bruenig> nexousNET, right click, add launcher, put that in the command
<kitche> andre: check backports might be in there
<nexousNET> bruenig: Am i running it as app, or app in terminal?
<kjon> wapityyy: have a look on "man ifup"
<clearze1> I'm trying to forward an X session on a remote computer to the computer i'm using but I'm running into some errors. Can anyone help me?
<bruenig> nexousNET, I don't know, what are you doing, are you expecting it to run in terminal or just do run whatever the script does and be done
<andre> how will the edgy users have to do to upgrade to feisty in april?
<andre> kitche: backports?
<markstos> I've got my own problem. Sound isn't working after "suspend" with Edgy on my T20 laptop. I've added a list of sound modules to /etc/default/acpi-support, but it's still not fixed. I'm not sure how to debug it further...
<kitche> !backports | andre
<ubotu> andre: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<nexousNET> bruenig: usually the command is run in terminal.
<linuxnewbie756> anyone here use easytag frequently?
<bruenig> nexousNET, I mean is it interactive? or does it just do something and that is it?
<kjon> markstos: build a script to restart alsa on resume.
<doojin> hi
<nexousNET> bruenig: just does something, and thats all.
<bruenig> nexousNET, then not don't check the terminal box
<bruenig> s/not//
<nexousNET> bruenig: okay thanks.
<doojin> After I installed nvidia-glx through synaptic manager and rebooted, I can't start xserver.
<doojin> I don't know why not?
<HymnToLife> doojin, did you install the restricted-modules for your current kernel ?
<doojin> ?
<kjon> anybody? ... I wanna play with cedega... but I can't TT_TT
<hanzomon4> did you install the restricted modules for your kernel
<doojin> what are the restricted modules?
<HymnToLife> doojin, what does uname -r give you ?
<doojin> wait
<bruenig> doojin, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<andre> what will the edgy users have to do to upgrade to feisty in april?
<doojin> how can I put aside bitchx?
<bruenig> andre, probably very similar to the dapper to edgy upgrade
<HymnToLife> andre, modify their sources.list and do a dist-upgrade, I guess
<denardo> Hi, folks. I'm trying to access the memory stick in my Sony Clie NX70V from my laptop running Edgy.
<bruenig> !upgrade | andre
<ubotu> andre: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hanzomon4> try this doojin:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<doojin> ok
<hanzomon4> my bad already answered
<HymnToLife> hanzomon4, what if he's running Dapper ?
<bruenig> well he's gone anyway
<doojin> uname -r tell me 2.6.17-11-generic
<andre> tx guys
<doojin> 2.6.17-11-generic
<denardo> There's an MSImport utility on the Clie, and I see old instructions on mounting stuff, but they seem to mostly be talking about things that old kernels didn;t have
<hanzomon4> Yeah the other person answered it best,  doojin, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<HymnToLife> all right, install linux-generic then
<HymnToLife> it will install the restricted-modules
<hitmanWilly> does anyone know how to maually lock ports from the command line? im trying to write a "panic mode" script
<Dna^> kjon on synaptic, should i install all? (tab All)
<HymnToLife> and always keep them up-to-date to match the current kernel
<doojin> HymnToLife : Did you experience it?
<HymnToLife> not personnaly
<doojin> I already have another kernel on x86
<kjon> Dna^:whaddaya mean? all the repositories?
<wapityyy> damn :(
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  just take down the network interface :)
<linuxnewbie756> is easytag supposed to support aac?
<stephans> does someone know how to mirror only one version of ubuntu to a local server?
<kubota> howdy.. can someone tell me how to fix my refresh rate?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: that works too. I just want to be able to do it a little more selectively
<bruenig> linuxnewbie756, no
<stephans> What media should I use for automated network installs locally?
<linuxnewbie756> bruenig, so how can i edit aac tags?
<Dna^> kjon yep... cuz there are pack like python-numeral, 3d chees... etcx
<kjon> Dna^: yup...
<kjon> Dna^: U need 2 install 'em all.
<bruenig> linuxnewbie756, maybe gktpod-aac
<kubota> howdy.. can someone tell me how to fix my refresh rate?
<Dna^> kjon ok thanx
<bruenig> linuxnewbie756, from the description at least, it appears to indicate that it will
<kjon> Dna^: Set all the repos, refresh... look for "xubuntu-desktop", and install it.
<kjon> Dna^: that "metapackage" has all the dependencies to set xubuntu up.
<bruenig> linuxnewbie756, oh it is gtkpod-aac not gktpod-aac
<Ireclan> Does Archive Manager support 7zip files?
<bruenig> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kjon> I need help with cedega... ONEGAI!/PLEASE/C'VOUS PLAIT/BITTE...
<kubota> Okay then.. Different question, Sound Juicer is only ripping my CD @ 1.2x ..It is supposed to be around 52x
<kubota> Is it possible to fix that
<bruenig> kjon, obviously nobody knows
<kjon> kubota: is dma activated for your cd?
<Ireclan> Is that a "yes" or a "no"?
<bruenig> Ireclan, it is a go to that link and see how to enable it
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,   i recall some tools that could auto-block ips if they 'attacked' or scaned and stuff...
<kjon> kubota: try something like hdparm -d1u1 /dev/hdc
<kubota> kjon: I'm not sure
<denardo> Hmm. /var/log/messages is telling me things like "Feb 18 19:09:10 localhost kernel: [17430168.580000]  usb 4-1.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 38", but I don't understand if that tells me anything about how I should mount it.
<kjon> kubota: as root, try hdparm -d1u1 /dev/hdc.
<vader> Hello
<Ireclan> Already did. Hasn't worked so far.
<kjon> bruenig: .''
<bruenig> !info p7zip
<vader> jingle bells
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 944 kB
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: thanks, but not really what im after
<tim167> in Gimp how do i save an image in jpg, tga,png,or bmp format WITH alpha channel ??
<ChaosEddie> vader: hi, jingle bells?
<kubota> Kjom: okay, I did. Says everything is on
<arrenlex> tim167: Those formats don't support alpha channels.
<kjon> kubota: rip that cd again, and tell me how's going...
<arrenlex> tim167: Except png. It does.
<tempubun> ubuntu on iBook: 128mb ram is probably not enough to run X, xine and soiund server at same time?
<kubota> kjon: ALright.. looks like it's still at 1.3, should I restart?
<tempubun> smoothly?
<vader> Hi Tim
<Ireclan> So, do I use p7Zip to open them?
<vader> Why don't you like Linux Tim? AKA tat
<tim167> arrenlex:  ok png then WITH alpha channel ( so i can use it in virtualdub as logo overlay on video)
<TheUni`> you tell me ;)
<kjon> kubota: what? rippin' at x1.3? ... uff. that's weird...
<tim167> hi vader
<andre> I can't seem to burn a dvd-r disc... is this normal?  is there anything I can do?
<vader> Tim167 thinks tht linux is for fags.
<bruenig> Ireclan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#head-6dd82717a35bf41459736ab63ba07a39875c0636
<kubota> kjon: yes 1.3x, sorry
<kubota> kjon: ohh ohhh 1.4 now
<kubota> :P
<tim167> vader how so ?
<vader> Linux is the best operating system, and yet Tim hates it.
<kjon> kubota: -_-'
<Dr_willis> we all know that it was downhill from CP/M
<kjon> kubota: get a better ripper ... ^.^
<HymnToLife> vader, define "best"
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Brando> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vader> BEST OPERATING SYSTEM
<Dr_willis> !bust
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bust - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubota> kjon: what would you suggest?
<tim167> vader what are you talking about ??
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arrenlex> tim167: file-save
<andre> I can't seem to burn a dvd-r disc... is this normal?  is there anything I can do?
<vader> Linux is way better than every operating system
<bruenig> !offtopic | vader
<ubotu> vader: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mon^rch> !anything
<arrenlex> /ignore vader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> ... -__-
<vader> Tim said it's for nothing but a bunch of Linus fags
<mon^rch> :-D
<kjon> kubota: dunno. Have you tried to search for "ripper" at synaptics? LOL :)
<Ireclan> Bruenig: I've already tried that. Not working. Help, please?
<Brando> !multihead
<HymnToLife> vader, are you a troll ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vader> I'm no troll!
<kjon> !bot
<tim167> arrenlex: yes, but then virtualdub says: image has no alpha channel
<vader> I'm a human being.
<denardo> !pilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pilot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubota> kjon: just wondering if you had any personal recomendations
<vader> www.freako.com
<ChaosEddie> vader: i duno who tim is but he probably doesn't know how to use linux.
<imac_dude> vader: please watch your language
<bruenig> Ireclan, I am sure you can always do it from command line, let me see
<vader> tim167 hates linux.
<HymnToLife> kubota, what ripper are you using ?
<bruenig> !ops | vader
<ubotu> vader: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kjon> kubota: nope. I haven't ripped a cd for a long time...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kubota> hymntolife: Right now, SoundJuicer
<tim167> i have no idea what vader is talking about,
<vader> tim167 has used linux, but he still thinks its for fags.
<HymnToLife> so I agree, try another one :p
<Madpilot> vader, drop it.
<HymnToLife> !abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<cor1> !pase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> tim167: Does the image you're working with have an alpha channel?
<cor1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> Ireclan, you should be able to do p7zip -d whatever.7z
<Hobbsee> vader: do you actually *want* any support?
<vader> yes.
<vader> I'm a monkey
* Dr_willis spanks vader 
<tim167> arrenlex: i did color to alpha
<kubota> hymntolife: Alright. thanks.
* kjon needs help with cedega!
<tim167> vader are you rolly ?
* kjon is starving...
* vader stabs Dr_willis in his fucking face
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<EnsignRedshirt> bye bye
* Dr_willis feels the love.
<HymnToLife> kubota, abcde is the one I use, it's a command line app but does the job perfectly
<cor1> i still cant upgrade should i just renistall 6.06?
<arrenlex> Oh, you're here already. Sorry. ^^;
<rbil> I just upadated my system from Dapper to Edgy. I see now that Edgy is using UUID to designate harddrives. I keep a cloned backup of my hd on another hd. Will I have problem booting if the UUID doesn't work on the different hd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ylknnt183-119.theedge.ca]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> arrenlex: yep
<Hobbsee> was just going to banforward
<Dr_willis> rbil,  ya could alter the fstab. not sure how backups affect uuid...
<kubota> Hymntolife: Oh. I'll probably have to find something with a GUI, this PC is for the choir director at my church..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cyclops> I was wondering, is there any kluge or hack to allow me to view shockwave content in my browser? (firefox)
<rbil> Dr_willis: I'm more concerned about Grub's menu.lst
<Madpilot> kubota, for CD burning, use Serpentine
<zoidberg> hey guys
<bruenig> !hi | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ireclan> bruenig: do I need to "cd" to the directory it's in before performing that command?
<zoidberg> i have badger on this powerpc powerbook g3 right now
<zoidberg> i just upgraded to dapper
<Ireclan> The package, that is.
<zoidberg> well i think so
<kjon> "They say if you play a microsoft cd backwards you hear satanic messages --- that's nothing, 'cause if you play it forwards, it installs windows..."
<bruenig> Ireclan, yeah, or you can just do "p7zip -d /path/to/whatever.7z"
<kjon> remember that :P
<kubota> Madpilot: Alright. thanks for the suggestion.
<Dr_willis> rbil,  theres a neat trick i learned  look in ------->   /dev/disk/by-uuid/  and /dev/disk/by-*  for how the drives lavbels and uuids are.. You can set grub to use the uuid i hear.. but never tried it.
<zoidberg> how can i check what version i'm running?
<rbil> I can see maybe using UUIDs for removable drives, but this is a real step backwards to force it into Grub
<arrenlex> cyclops: Like Shockwave Shockwave? People still use that? xD There are several ways, involving Wine.
<ImWindowsFree> hey does anyone understand how to get p2k tools to work on linux so i can mess with my moto cell
<bruenig> zoidberg, lsb_release -a
<arrenlex> cyclops: The easiest but least convenient is to just run Firefox or IE in wine to view sites with shockwave.
<cyclops> So, no matter what, I have to use Wine to do it?  And there is one web site that I keep having to boot into XP to view, its...  annoying
<krezlim> Anyone know why my ubuntu's dhclient won't work with my comcast cable modem?  It works fine out of the box with my router
<arrenlex> cyclops: The most convenient one is to buy Crossover Office ($40) and it will seamlessly integrate the plugin for you.
<bruenig> or bittorrent...
<arrenlex> cyclops: The balance between these two is integration which doesn't always work, using the free wine.
* cyclops nods
<rbil> anyone know if I'd break things using /dev/ instead of UUID in Grub?
<arrenlex> cyclops: You want more info about the latter?
<cyclops> thank you arrenlex, I appreciate it
<bruenig> rbil, iirc it is compatible with /dev/
<zoidberg> is there an easy way to updgrade from breezy to edgy without a cd?
<HymnToLife> rbil, it wont break anything
<tim167> arrenlex: so i did Layer>Transparency>color to alpha in Gimp, select white( = background color), then File>save as, and make it a png, after that no mention of alpha is made and i have an alpha-less png
<Hobbsee> rbil: your upgrade, most likely
<cyclops> Crossover Office?  No...  I'll zap over to their web site, I looked at them before for running iTunes as well, perhaps its worth the 40
<bruenig> zoidberg, you would have to upgrade to dapper, then to edgy,
<Hobbsee> rbil: ie, dist-upgrade
<bruenig> !upgrade | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<markstos> kjon: thanks for the tip.
<rbil> Hobbsee: sorry not following what you're telling me at all
<kjon> markstos: I'd the same trouble too :P
<Hobbsee> rbil: you'll probably break your upgrade if you use /dev/ instead of UUID
<ImWindowsFree> hey does anyone understand how to get p2k tools to work on linux so i can mess with my moto cell
<Hobbsee> rbil: dunno about grub as such, but if you do that in fstab...
<rbil> UUID's shouldn't be used in Grub for the very reason I've cited. This completely screws up disk cloning.
<arrenlex> cyclops: Hmm... I can't find it... still looking, sorry.
<rbil> it's worse than DRM as far as i'm concerned!
<kjon> I NeeD HeLP WiTH CeDeGa... aNY VoLuNTeeR? ... I'M GoiNG CRaZY....
<Dr_willis> kjon,  i imagine most have you on ignore now.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> kjon,  and whats the issue?
<mitchbones> I lOvE pEoPle tHaT tYpE lIkE tHiS
<Hobbsee> kjon: try #cedega
<arrenlex> cyclops: Aha! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Garre1> How do I get my NTFS drivers working again cause it stopped working
<Garre1> ?
<elyon225> Could someone tell me why, when I open a file browser, it quite often will open 4 or more of them?
<elyon225> For example, clicking on Places -> Home will open up about 4 different file browsers of my /home/ directory.
<kjon> mitchbones: ^.^
<rbil> what developer with Ubuntu is responsible to for this change to UUID in Grub and how to I reach him?
<kjon> Dr_willis: A nice managed white window...
<ImWindowsFree> hey does anyone understand how to get p2k tools to work on linux so i can mess with my moto cell
<arrenlex> rbil: The one with the evil eyes. If you find a way to reach him through the screen, tell me too. :)
<cyclops> thank you very much arrenlex
<kjon> Dr_willis: I can install any kind of game, but I can't play them.
<Dr_willis> kjon,  precise.. yet still useless information.. :) heh heh
<bimberi> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Garre1> Can anyone help me with my ntfs drivers?
<Dr_willis> kjon,  try running sol.exe ?
<kjon> Dr_willis: I use ATI propetary drivers. It seems they are correctly installed.
<rbil> arrenlex: make fun if you want. but this is really serious and crippling
<cor1> arrenlex: is your p2k a program for windows if so you may beable to use WINE
<ImWindowsFree> hey does anyone understand how to get p2k tools to work on linux so i can mess with my moto cell
<kjon> Dr_willis: ^_^
<arrenlex> cor1: What?
<kjon> Dr_willis: glxinfo throws sane information. (direct render: ok!)
<rbil> imagine typing the bootup of the o/s to a particular hard drive. this is worse then bloody Microsoft
<kjon> Dr_willis: and I can play tuxracer...
<rbil> *tying
<kjon> Dr_willis: But my box doesn't do cedega... why?
<EnsignRedshirt> ImWindowsFree: While repeating your question can sometimes be effective, I think by now you should realize that, for the moment, there is no one here who can help you.
<arrenlex> rbil: You can use the old format if you want. Just change it manually.
<zyth> kjon, not all games work.  It could be the game
<onlybui> How Can I eject a cdrom if wine is still using the drive its asking me to enter 2nd CD and desktop eject doesnt work?
<kjon> zyth: But I used to play a lot zuma deluxe on dapper...
<rbil> arrenlex: after making changes to menu.lst do I just reboot or is something else required?
<kjon> zyth: I believe that ATI drivers might be faulty...
<Topy44> server irc.freenet.de
<arrenlex> rbil: Nope, just reboot. Grub reads that file every time.
<jrattner_> Question:  I had Beryl working properly all day.  Now all of sudden I rebooted my system, and beryl no longer works.  When executing it from the command line i now get the following error message: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<zyth> kjon, erm well I'd imagine that'd work yes.  They work here for me, and I play WoW in wine.
<rbil> arrenlex: thankyou
<Dr_willis> kjon, could be the games you are trying to run are not well supported.
<Dr_willis> kjon,  you got an ati card?
<cor1> arrenx: is that p2k a prgram for windows?
<arrenlex> cor1: I've never heard of p2k. I think you've confused me with someone else.
<kjon> zyth, Dr_willis: When I tryied to launch zuma manually, by issuing cedega (blah blah blah) zuma.exe,
<zyth> kjon, did you turn off compositite in your xorg.conf?
<rbil> I'd still like to report to someone with Ubuntu just how bad this move was.
<tim167> how do i make an image with an alpha channel in it ?
<rbil> Any idea how to do this?
<kjon> I got an error. Something Like "BadWindow"...
<onlybui> so does anyone know how I can fix this wine Cd-ROM issue?
<kjon> zyth, Yes I did. I got direct rendering working perfectly.
<mbrnoob> hi room
<EnsignRedshirt> tim167: You could try asking in #gimp
<Dr_willis> kjon,  i thought cedega now required you to use their GUI to launch things...
<arrenlex> !hi | mbrnoob
<ubotu> mbrnoob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mbrnoob> I nuked my mbr and I need help (grub error 21)
<tim167> EnsignRedshirt yup will try there
<kjon> Dr_willis: nope. You can even build your own cvs-cedega.
<kjon> Dr_willis: www.linux-gamers.net.
<kjon> Dr_willis: have a look there.
<mbrnoob> anyone know how to fix grub?
<Dr_willis> kjon,  i gave up on cedega when i gave up on windows games
<cor1> imwinowsfree: is that p2k a program for windows
<kjon> mbrnoob: grubinstall /dev/hda???
<FlimFlamMan> how do i get a forgotten password from ubuntuforums.org?  i can't find an "e-mail me my password" option
<kjon> mbrnoob: grub-install /dev/hda???
<cker> what are some good games i can download and play on linux???
<Dr_willis> cker,  frozenbubble
<cker> ok cool
<EnsignRedshirt> cker: chromium
<cker> is that in the repo?
<Dr_willis> cker,  RTCW:ET has a native linux port.. and Trembulus (sp?) is cool.
<kjon> Dr_willis: Well, Do you know a "zuma deluxe" clone? :P
<Dr_willis> Tremulus may be in the repos.
<mbrnoob> kjon, I'l ltry it
<FlimFlamMan> i don't have my ubuntuforums.org password.  how do i get it?
<Dr_willis> PuzlePirates is a neat MMORPG/Puzzle game (java based)
<cker> ok thanks guys.. will check em out :)
<Dr_willis> secondlife - has a linux client as well
<SpudDogg> I keep getting errors when DVD::rip gets to the transcode stage.  "Output: te: Broken pipe syncinfo write error (0) write: Broken pipe"  Any ideas?
<onlybui> anyone know how to eject a cdrom if wine is using that drive
<cor1> drwillis: is there a forgot password button?
<kjon> onlybui: killall -9 wineserver, killall -9 wine, eject /dev/hdc
<kjon> onlybui: fuser -vum /dev/hdc (tough way)
<EnsignRedshirt> cker: I just installed FretsOnFire
<onlybui> but I need wine to still use the drive so I can install a game
<cker> whats that about?
<EnsignRedshirt> cker: http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/
<kjon> onlybui: pumount /dev/hdc?
<cor1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cker> k cool
<cor1> onlybui: do you have windows on your machine
<mbrnoob> I tried grub-install --recheck /dev/hda and it says "/dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<cor1> onlybui: or do you have a windows install disc *sigh*
<cker> looks good ensign.. ill try it out
<kjon> mbrnoob: have a look on the grub manpage about installing grub manually on the mbr.
<mbrnoob> it's the manual part that scares me.  I'll check out the man page and report back
<nonewmsgs> ok i have a prism pcmcia card now which linux-wlan-ng driver do i download
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Are you sure your system isn't scsi?
<mbrnoob> it could be
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Are you in Linux right now?
<bmk789> how is ubuntu pronounced?
<arrenlex> bmk789: Ooboontoo
<mbrnoob> I don't remember where windows is, but linux is on sdb4
<bmk789> no way
<mbrnoob> I'm on fiesty livecd right now
<cker> chromium looks good too
<onlybui> sorry I was trying what people told me to try and I have the cdrom off my Desktop but the eject wont work on my PC
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: What does the command "sudo fdisk -l" say?
<onlybui> trying to install counter strike
<mbrnoob> it only has sd*
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: There you go. grub-install /dev/sda
<cker> hey while im here... does anyone happen to have a link to a good guide on using growisofs to burn dvds?
<mbrnoob> "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Oh, you're on the liveCD...
<mbrnoob> yes
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: What partition is Linux installed in?
<cor1> Were Can you get the fiesta live
<cor1> CD
<mbrnoob> I can't boot to anything else because grub is being grumpy
<mbrnoob> edgy is installed on sdb4
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Okay, do these commands:
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: sudo mkdir /target
<kjon> arrenlex: I guess it might be easier to try a grub, "root (hd0,0)", and "setup (hd0)".
<arrenlex> kjon: You know what you doing (move Zig) :)
<kjon> arrenlex: ^.^
<arrenlex> kjon: Except that root should be 1,5, no?
<kjon> arrenlex: dunno... I wasn't reading ;)
<arrenlex> Aight
<nekohayo> anyone knows how to catch a Jeff Waugh?
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Okay, try kjon's way. Type "sudo grub"
<mbrnoob> ok
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Then type "root (hd1,5)"
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Then type "setup (hd0)"
<cor1> Anyone know were i can get a tutorial on ubuntu and how to use the terminal commands
<cafuego_> nekohayo: Yup, wave some pants around
<mbrnoob> root (hd1,5): error no such partition
<cafuego_> disclaimer: may attract other aussie open source geeks too
<HymnToLife> !commands | cor1
<ubotu> cor1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nekohayo> hrmm... what if I don't wear pants?
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Pastebin the entire output of sudo fdisk -l please.
<mbrnoob> pastebin?
<arrenlex> !pastebin | mbrnoob
<ubotu> mbrnoob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> !paste
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: It's a website where you upload text and then paste us the link, to avoid flooding the channel.
<kjon> arrenlex: Another way might be to try an chroot....
<cafuego_> nekohayo: just wave someone else's
<mbrnoob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6509/
<arrenlex> kjon: That's what I was going to do to him.
<nekohayo> cafuego_: but then, I'm not sure waving pants around with an 8 hours timezone difference will work :|
<kjon> arrenlex: copying the mtab... and blah blah blah (the gentoo way)
<cafuego_> nekohayo: tried emailing him?
<arrenlex> kjon: Why do you need to copy the mtab if the system is already installed? You only need to mount /proc, and then grub-install /dev/sda. I've done it tons of times.
<llama32> anyone know of a media player accessible over HTTP? like, something that just uses a web server as it's GUI?
<nekohayo> cafuego_ yeah a week ago ;_;
<cafuego_> Tssk, what a bad man.
<nekohayo> indeed
<kjon> arrenlex: nopes, because grub-install relies on mtab, and not on /proc.
<mbrnoob> should I explain what I did to get myself in this situation?
<cafuego_> nekohayo: maybe send him a ping on here
<nekohayo> he does appear in this channel?
<cor1> !tutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutorial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjon> arrenlex: grub, sometimes, can be very... buy very stupid.
<arrenlex> kjon: Then how do you explain that I've done it so many times successfully?
<cafuego_> not often, but he is in #linux-aus
<kjon> arrenlex: . ... ok ok... you won... :)
<nekohayo> cafuego_ darmnit, you are a hero, I could not lurk him out
<mbrnoob> arrenlex and kjon, did you see my pastebin?
<cafuego_> nekohayo: <heh>
<nekohayo> now I know where is the bunker
<Kr0ntab> llama32, check out XSPF Web Music Player - http://musicplayer.sourceforge.net/
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Hm. Okay, we'll do this my way.
<cafuego_> don't abuse it
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Have you created /target yet?
<mbrnoob> yes
<Kr0ntab> uses flash to play music...
<nekohayo> yeah
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /target
<mbrnoob> ok
<kjon> arrenlex: chroot way... isn't it?
<arrenlex> kjon: Yeah.
<aliasd> hello this is not aliasd i am just on his puter i was just wondering how do i get vendetta started on ubuntu i have never had to start it before and i am a noob and i don't know what channel to ask, can someone help me?
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: sudo chroot /target
<mbrnoob> ok
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: mount /proc
<mike1> ko
<HymnToLife> aliasd, what is that ?
<mbrnoob> ok
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: grub-install /dev/sda
<kjon> mbrnoob: If it doesn't work, you can build a voodoo doll to curse arrenlex -"The GRUB guy"-, ok? :P
<aliasd> someone that is not me
<HymnToLife> aliasd, no, I mean that "vendetta" thing
<mbrnoob> /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<mbrnoob> ok kjon :)
<arrenlex> kjon: You don't need to build them, they're available in the giftshop! Also pick up an "I killed arrenlex and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" tshirt!
<aliasd> a game
<HymnToLife> aliasd, if it's a Windows game, you'll need WINE or friends
<kjon> arrenlex: cool! I'm going to pick one of those...
<aliasd> no it is linux
<arrenlex> kjon: Okay, I lost. Your turn. xD
<onlybui> ok thanks everyone for your help I just copy the folder from WIndows
<mbrnoob> :)
<HymnToLife> where did you get it from ? there should be instructions on how to install it
<mbrnoob> would you like to know what I did to kill grub?
<HymnToLife> install Windows ?
<kjon> mbrnoob:  why don't you try and mkfs.xfs /dev/sda ?? :P (joking!)
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Sure?
<aliasd> i have played it on this puter before but never started it
<kjon> mbrnoob: did you try the chroot trick? did it work?
<HymnToLife> oh, and how did you play it without starting it ?
<mbrnoob> I tried to install fiesty on an external usb drive (sdc)
<arrenlex> kjon: (20:48:40) mbrnoob: /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<TheFettMan> hello where do I go to discuss future releases od Ubuntu (feisty, ubuntu multimedia edition)
<aliasd> the real aliasd did it for me
<arrenlex> !feisty | TheFettMan
<ubotu> TheFettMan: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<TheFettMan> is there a IRC channel for all future releases
<mbrnoob> arren that error came when I tried grub-install
<mike1> how can I identify a redirected server.  I have a website FTP password but not the address of the actual server the site sits on.  It's redirected from the URL
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Yep. I'm telling kjon.
<kjon> mbrnoob: try the following
<CharlieSu> I'm currently using 6.10 Edgy and would like to know how to upgrade to 7.04 alpha 4 but I don't know how..  could somebody tell me the easiest way to upgrade my current install (i know it isn't stable)
<kjon> mbrnoob: have a look at your 'fdisk -l' output...
<kjon> mbrnoob: what's your root partition?
<mbrnoob> charliesu, don't try installing it to a usb drive
<TheFettMan> so I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my external harddrive and got it working can I help?
<CharlieSu> mbrnoob: why not?
<GMWeezel> How can I label removable disks and USB drives?
<mbrnoob> how do I know which one is root from the fdisk -l?
<mbrnoob> becuase charlie, you'll be in here trying to get grub to work again
<Dr_willis> GMWeezel,   tune2fs -L    (or is it -l) i forget
<GMWeezel> mbrnoob: the one jthat says "/"
<HymnToLife> mbrnoob, you don't, you need to remmeber how you partitioned your disk ;)
<doojin> hi
<doojin> I'm on windows now
<doojin> I have two oses
<mbrnoob> none of them show mount points
<doojin> ubuntu got weird
<kjon> mbrnoob: Do you have 2 partitions?
<kjon> mbrnoob: winblowz and ubunu?
<mbrnoob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6509/
<doojin> I don't know where the xserver configuration is
<arrenlex> doojin: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mbrnoob> afaik, I have two drives, one with XP and the other with edgy
<kjon> well..
<doojin> arrenlex : Is it for ubuntu 2.10?
<doojin> oops
<doojin> 6.10
<kjon> mbrnoob: gimme a sec
<mbrnoob> ok
<cyris> hey everyone
<arrenlex> doojin: ...wtf is ubuntu 2.10
<doojin> 6.10
<tonyyarusso> lol
<arrenlex> doojin: Oh, that's better. xD
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: I just installed Ubuntu Edgy on an external HDD and it wouldn't boot Ubuntu until I went and changed sda in the /boot/grub/menu.lst and the /etc/fstab to sdb (this must be done so grub doesn't try to read the internal harddrive)
<kjon> mbrnoob: issue the following as root:
<arrenlex> doojin: Yes, it is.
<kjon> mbrnoob: grub
<kjon> mbrnoob: then, root (hd1,0)
<mbrnoob> do I get out of the chroot thing?
<doojin> Let's hope ubuntu manual has xconfiguration app described in it.
<FarrisG> Anyone know why DVD burning is still so damn slow with k3b?
<mbrnoob> I'll just use a new terminal
<kjon> mbrnoob: yes, get out of the chrooted environment
<arrenlex> !dma | FarrisG
<ubotu> FarrisG: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<kjon> mbrnoob: and then setup (hd1)
<Dr_willis> FarrisG,  i find it faster on my Linux box then under windows.
<FlimFlamMan> could wireless possibly be any more screwed up
<doojin> arrenlex : I installed nvidia-glx through synaptic manager and rebooted, and xserver didn't work, what do you think is the problem?
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | doojin
<ubotu> doojin: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mbrnoob> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<doojin> arrenlex : synaptic manager description said I have to execute "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" after I install nvidia-glx driver.
<doojin> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" didn't work since there was no kernel driver.
<doojin> so I thought it might work after rebooting
<doojin> After I rebooted, xserver didn't work at all
<arrenlex> doojin: okay. How are you on IRC right now?
<HymnToLife> doojin, you're running edgy, nvidia-glx-config is for Dapper end older
<doojin> I'm on windows
<kjon> mbrnoob: an easier way might be: grub-install /dev/sdb
<mbrnoob> can I install nvidia on the livecd?  this scrolling is killing me
<HymnToLife> doojin, run   nvidia-xconfig         instead
<doojin> I am dual os user
<cor1> if you have automatix then when you open it there  shoudld be a selection were you can download the drivers for Nvidia
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arrenlex> doojin: You'll need to install the restricted modules before you do that.
<doojin> HymnToLife : what is it?
<doojin> arrenlex : before I do do what?
<ikonone> everytime i try to boot from an ubuntu/xubuntu cd I run the check and it says my kernel image is corrupt...  I have downloaded the iso
<HymnToLife> doojin, if you have installed nvidia-glx _and_ the restricted modules, run sudo nvidia-xconfig and voil
<ikonone> everytime i try to boot from an ubuntu/xubuntu cd I run the check and it says my kernel image is corrupt...  I have downloaded the iso's several times and now have like 10 cds...
<FarrisG> DMA is enabled. Has been. But I still can only get ~2x our of my 16x DVD burner
<arrenlex> doojin: Before you run nvidia-xconfig
<mbrnoob> kjon it complains about not finding /boot
<doojin> HymnToLife : synaptic manager didn't explain it was for older version
<FarrisG> I see tons of unresolved forum posts with the same problem as well
<HymnToLife> the wiki does ;)
<HymnToLife> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: did you look at my solution to my external harddrive issue?
<doojin> nvidia-xconfig requires me to remove nvidia-glx
<mbrnoob> no I missed it, thefettman
<kaje1> well, compiz seems to be working fine except I am still losing my window frames (titlebar, minimize button, close button)
<canito> hi all
<doojin> nvidia-xconfig wants to get rid of nvidia-glx
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: I will paste it
<mbrnoob> I don't even have my usb drive plugged in anymore
<kaje1> anyone have any ideas of what could be causing that?
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: I just installed Ubuntu Edgy on an external HDD and it wouldn't boot Ubuntu until I went and changed sda in the /boot/grub/menu.lst and the /etc/fstab to sdb (this must be done so grub doesn't try to read the internal harddrive)
<Chest> is the most current Nvidia driver for ubuntu 1.0-8776?
<doojin> ok
<doojin> HymnToLife, arrenlex : I remove nvidia-glx and install nvidia-xconfig
<HymnToLife> Chest, for _which_ ubuntu ?
<Chest> sorry, edgy
<HymnToLife> doojin, don't !
<Music_Shuffle> HymnToLife, ...too late, ne?
<HymnToLife> :/
<doojin> HymnToLife : why not?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<HymnToLife> reinstall nvidia-glx, then
<doojin> I reinstalled nvidia-glx
<canito> anyone have a repository for the latest listen audio player release (0.5) or a .deb package?, the edgy package is old :(
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: in Linux your external drives are always hdb or sdb while the internal drives are hda or sda (assuming you have only 1 internal and 1 external drive)
<doojin> already
<HymnToLife> doojin, because nvidia-xconfig is part of the nvidia-glx package
<arrenlex> canito: You could always compile it.
<d99n> anyone know how to disable automatic login from the console on edgy?
<Chest> Nvidia's site says 9746
<HymnToLife> and if you instal nvidia-xconfig with it's own packaghe
<HymnToLife> it will remove nvidia-glx, which you need
<mbrnoob> when I look at my menu.lst I don't even see an entry for fiesty.  it looks just like it did before I tried to install anything
<Vilhelms> What would be a good way to run a 3d game and be able to switch over to gnome and back? I tried switching workspaces with key bindings but they don't seem to work when running a game in fullscreen.
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: so if you have not changed grub's menu.lst file and the /etc/fstab file it will try to read from the internal drive
<doojin> HymnToLife : In synaptic manager, installing nvidia-xconfig requires removing nvidia-glx
<HymnToLife> doojin, don't instal nvidia-xconfig
<HymnToLife> it's already part of nvidia-glx package
<Music_Shuffle> Vilhelms, multiple X sessions maybe?
<HymnToLife> just run the command from a terminal
<mbrnoob> right now I want it to read from the internal drive
<canito> arrenlex: I have problems compiling it, problems with one dependence, mutagen
<doojin> HymnToLife : so it all comes back to the beginning
<eniacpx> Can I set my Linux router up to accept remote authentication requests?
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: in that case try adding an entry for feisty, I don't know the entry for feisty but a couple googles would find it I assume
<eniacpx> from within the LAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<doojin> HymnToLife : what command?
<arrenlex> !python-mutagen | canito
<ubotu> canito: python-mutagen: audio metadata editing library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 368 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [-b threeseas!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<HymnToLife> doojin, sudo nvidia-xconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<doojin> HymnToLife : The synaptic manager said "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Chest> damn, 1.0-8776 was released in October.
<HymnToLife> doojin, and I say nvidia-xconfig
<HymnToLife> the wiki says that too
<HymnToLife> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doojin> HymnToLife : Why does the synaptic manager say wrong commands?
<HymnToLife> doojin, it was right for Dapper and older
<Chest> ubotu: that doesn't install the latest drivers.
<HymnToLife> not in Edgy
<threethirty> Hi everyone
<Chest> it installs the latest Ubuntu drivers.
<doojin> HymnToLife : so the description wasn't updated
<Vilhelms> What would be a good way to run a 3d game and be able to switch over to gnome and back? I tried switching workspaces with key bindings but they don't seem to work when running a game in fullscreen. I tried multiple X sessions but that seems to give me horrible performance
<HymnToLife> Chest, it wasn't for you.. anyway, define "latest"
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: have you any success?
<elyon225> Chest: It installs CONFIRMED working drivers :)
<ezekiel72> anyone in here used ubuntu as a server?
<eniacpx> elyon225, I do
<Chest> yeah, well that aint the latest
<HymnToLife> ezekiel72, I'm using it as a server right now
<Chest> from nvidias site
<ezekiel72> how is it?
<elyon225> eniacpx: You do what?
<canito> arrenlex: I have it, but I get the "ImportError: Need mutagen >= 1.8" error, and I already have the 1.10.1 version
<cyris> ezekiel72: i do at work, domain controler
<mbrnoob> here is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6511/
<ezekiel72> so would you suggest it for a easy to run server?
<HymnToLife> I'm pretty sure the wiki page has instructions about installing the nvidia one
<eniacpx> elyon225: Use Ubuntu as a server
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: I found this forum topic on ubuntuforums.org it should help.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356963
<Chest> considering 8776 is 3 generations removed, I'd say the drivers work okay.
<elyon225> eniacpx: I didn't ask that ;)
<Chest> ubuntu is just slackin'
<Brismetal> Hi guys, I'm getting ":-( Not an MMC unit!" errors when trying to use GnomeBaker with my Pioneer DVD-109 drive.  It fails burning and spits that out (only about 20 seconds after I click burn)  What can I try?
<cyris> ezekiel72: ubuntu works great as a domain controler for windows
<HymnToLife> it's not difficult anyway, install headers and b-e, run the shell script, voil
<elyon225> Chest: So why don't you get onto the Ubuntu team and tell them? ;)
<cor1> how do you fix broken packages
<eniacpx> elyon225: Oops. :)
<Chest> elyon225: i'm sure they know
<ezekiel72> so do you guys who run ubuntu as a server, do you have pretty good jobs?
<cor1> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cor1> !broken packages
<spua7> ezekiel72: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> ezekiel72, I don't have any, I'm a student :p
<ezekiel72> spua7 what do yo udo?
<Chest> porn star
<spua7> IT Manager
<kaje1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zyth> cult leader
<spua7> Chest: not any more ;-)
<ezekiel72> cool cool
<Chest> no, i meant me.
<spua7> ezekiel72: and you?
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: your entries between end default options and end debian automagic kernels look similar to mine as far as how many, the kernel versions and such
<Chest> Chest_Rockwell, Brock Landers....
<eniacpx> Can I use my Samba PDC as a central authentication server for windows AND linux clients?
* arrenlex is the overlord of the known universe. The pay is great but the hours suck.
<test3D> what is the package to install for the new 3D windowmanager stuff in Xorg?
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: I found this forum topic on ubuntuforums.org it should help.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356963
<gradin> Chest: no way your a porn star
<doojin> HymnToLife : Who runs the ubuntu wiki?
<elyon225> zyth: Which cult?  Mormon?  Spaghetti Monster? J. Witness?
<mbrnoob> thanks fett, I'l go read that
<Brismetal> I'm also getting ":-( unable to MODE SELECT: Input/output error
<Brismetal> "
<HymnToLife> doojin, the Ubuntu community (i.e. lots of people)
<cor1> How you Fix Broken Packegaes
<elyon225> !beryl | test3D
<ubotu> test3D: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zyth> elyon225, First United Church of the FSM.
<spua7> ezekiel72: why did you ask
<HymnToLife> elyon225, Free Software ? :p
<cor1> packages*
<elyon225> zyth: Gotcha
<test3D> thanks
<ahave_> could some one name me a distro that would resemble vista in terms of UI flash that has a liveCD?
<elyon225> test3D: If you have an NVidia card, I highly recommend using the automatic install script instructions :)
<cyris> ezekiel72: i think i have a good job :D
<test3D> so jsut install beryl and I am done?
<Brismetal> ahh well, look like yet another thing I need to boot back into windows to do then (burning a CD) damn
<HymnToLife> ahave_, you could try Sabayon has Beryl enabled by default
<elyon225> test3D: Go to www.beryl-project.org and start there.
<HymnToLife> test3D, support for Beryl in #ubuntu-effects, please
<elyon225> test3D: Don't follow the Ubuntu wiki... doesn't work very well.
<Chest> beryl has gotten sophisticated.
<test3D> elyon225  hmm can you point me to those instructions? I havea 6800nvidia
<Chest> the beryl manager is nice.
<elyon225> test3D: Sure... one sec and I'll give you the precise link.
<test3D> thakns...
<elyon225> Chest\
<elyon225> Chest: I love it :)
<Chest> me too
<cyris> ezekiel72: linux is a great addition to any resume.
<Vilhelms> What would be a good way to run a 3d game and be able to switch over to gnome and back? I tried switching workspaces with key bindings but they don't seem to work when running a game in fullscreen. I tried multiple X sessions but that seems to give me horrible performance
<Chest> altho my gfx card is shite
<test3D>   beryl-manager: Depends: beryl-core which is a virtual package.
<test3D> hmm?
<ahave_> HymnToLife, thanks
<HymnToLife> test3D, support for Beryl in #ubuntu-effects, please
<elyon225> Vilhelms: Just like Windows, switching between a 3D game and the desktop isn't a good idea.
<test3D> thakns. Hy
<Vilhelms> elyon225, I used to do it fine in Windows... never had a problem
<doojin> Beryl is a movie player
<elyon225> test3D: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<elyon225> doojin: No, it's not.
<riotkittie> Beryl is a window manager. or something.
<elyon225> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<riotkittie> having an ati mobiltity m1 chip, i wouldnt know
<mbrnoob> ok rebooting... wish me luck
<riotkittie> gl mbrnoob
<mike234> how do i get a mounted fat 32 drive that is mounted to show up in the computer file browser?
<HymnToLife> doojin, no it's not, it's a mineral
<cor1> gl
<arrenlex> beryl is your mom.
<HymnToLife> Be3-Al2-something else
<HymnToLife> can't remember it right now
<spua7> mike234: browse to the mount point
<riotkittie> i wish slack would finish downloading already. arrgh.
<Dna^> hallo again..
<riotkittie> i want to copy my ubuntu install over to my external and try booting it. :o
<mike234> spua7:  i can do that but is there a way to have a shortcut like the cdrom one?
<Dna^> how i can update my ubuntu 5.10 to 6? :S
<kitche> riotkittie: hope your not using slackware.com a mirror would be faster
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: any success?
<spua7> yeah use the custom launcher
<Patrizio_M> hi
<riotkittie> kitche: bittorent all the way :D
<HymnToLife> !breezy | Dna^
<ubotu> Dna^: breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<cor1> i use azereus
<HymnToLife> hmm
<doojin> I want to see a movie player fully supporting korean subtitle and having nice design.
<transgress_> what is scrollkeeper-up?
<transgress_> it's whoring out my processor atm
<Dna^> ubotu can i install the dapper version from terminal?
<riotkittie> transgress_: try 'whatis scrollkeeper-up' in a term, without the quotes
<Patrizio_M> qualcuno italiano?
<denardo> I'm trying to get emacs running under X ( the non-X version works fine) under Edgy, but the fonts turn into little boxes. Googling suggests that the problem might have something to do with something called Xft, but I have no idea what that is or what to do.
<Borat> transgress, what?
<riotkittie> ugh. i cant get used to the home/end/pg up/down stuff on my new keyboard
<mbrnoob> w
<mbrnoob> it worked!
<mbrnoob> feels good to be home again
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Congrats!
<Dna^> can i install the dapper version from the terminal? :S
<arrenlex> mbrnoob: Who helped you out?
<riotkittie> dunno what "it" is, but congrats, mbrnoob
<mbrnoob> thank you arrenlex, kjon, and thefettman for your help
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: got it working did you?
<transgress_> riotkittie: nothing appropriate...
<mbrnoob> yes, I'm happily back on edgy
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: what happened to feisty?
<mbrnoob> it's probably still installed on the unplugged usb drive
<sean13> Hey
<denardo> I'm frustrated that I can't get something as basic as Emacs to work.
<sean13> is xchat gnome that only xchat that is in the repositories?
<Dna^> i wanna update my ubuntu version (5.10) to 6.10
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob:oh ok so you couldn't get back to using edgy
<elyon225> Could someone tell me why, when I open a file browser, it quite often will open 4 or more of them?
<kitche> sean13: no regular xchat is there also
<Dr_willis> xft = the x font server.. which i dont think is used mych any more
<elyon225> For example, clicking on Places -> Home will open up about 4 different file browsers of my /home/ directory.
<Dr_willis> i think.. or was that xfs
<kitche> Dr_willis: xfs is a filesystem :)
<mbrnoob> right.  installing fiesty to the external killed grub so I couldn't boot back to edgy on my internal
<sean13> kitche: i've enabled main and universe but I can only find xchat-gnome, I can't find ethereal or wireshark either
<Dr_willis> kitche,  thats why i said it was the font server. :)
<kitche> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<denardo> Dr_willis: So any idea what to do about it?
<Dr_willis> sean13,  you did to a 'apt-get update' after enabling those
<doojin> I found nvidia driver installation manual in ubuntu.com, but it is written for every distro
<cor1> how do you install GAIM 2.0 beta 6
<Dr_willis> denardo,  not really. i aint messed with emacs in ages.. not seen anyone else in here with that issue.. could check the wiki/forums
<cor1> !gaim
<mbrnoob> now I have to figure out how to boot to fiesty because I do want to try it, but I'll deal with that tomorrow
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: ah I see, with your external you might be able to get fesity installed and not hurt GRUB by unplugging your internal while you are doing it
<Dna^> how i can install ubuntu 6.10 from my 5.10 version
<Dna^> 
<mbrnoob> I can't unplug my internal.  I'm on a laptop
<cor1> gotta rebot brb
<riotkittie> oh, question about GRUB and internals and all of that. can you not get around that by just unmounting the internal?
<sean13> Dr_willis: ha! no I didn't, i'm used to the erlier versions of Ubuntu where it automatically does apt-get update
<sean13> thanks for reminding me
<Dr_willis> sean13,  where/hen did it do that? :) i never seen that.
<riotkittie> im also on a laptop, and even if i can find a screwdriver, i'm not at all comfortable with the idea of opening the case and poking around.
<d99n> anyone have any luck getting beryl to work with latest kernel distro last week?
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: oh ok I see
<elyon225> When is Feisty stable being released?
<riotkittie> elyon225: april
<sean13> Dr_willis: When adding extra repositores using synaptic it would remind you that you needed to refresh
<elyon225> riotkittie: Oh sweet... not long.
<mbrnoob> thanks again for your help fettman (and arrenlex and kjon) -- I'm off
<elyon225> riotkittie: And updating is stable, right?  Or will I need to reinstall it?
<Dr_willis> sean13,  yes.. it still does that if you add them with synaptic..
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: probably what happening is when you installed GRUB (in the Feisty install screen) you didn't change the GRUB install to hd1 instead of hd0.. I have made the same mistake
<valehru__> Hey guys, from a DVD how could I make a disc image?
<Dr_willis> sean13,  atleast it did for me the other day
<riotkittie> elyon225:  that i don't know. sorry.
<Dna^> hi, how i can update my ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10?
<mbrnoob> fiesty's install was all automatic
<sean13> Dr_willis: it didn't for me just there, unless I missed it
<sean13> brb
<mbrnoob> I told it it could have its way with the entire hard drive, and that was the thanks I got :)
<elyon225> I hope they allow a customization of packages during the install of Feisty... that drove me nuts about Ubuntu... no control over what gets installed.
<TheFettMan> valehru___: you could just a disc copying program and choose copy to an image
<valehru__> TheFettMan, what one is good for gnome?
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  dont count on it
<Patrizio_M> you read me?
<riotkittie> elyon225: ive heard that you can do that to some extent if you use the alternate install disc but i have yet to try them myself and am not positive
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Yeah... just wishful thinking.
<mbrnoob> arrenlex are you still here?
<elyon225> riotkittie: I've used the alternative disc and I didn't notice any such option.
<riotkittie> elyon225: ah. that sucks.
<Dr_willis> i think its part of the OEM options
<TheFettMan> valehru___: I would recommend GnomeBaker it is proclaimed  the best DVD/CD program for Ubuntu
<riotkittie> i hate having to go through and remove a bunch of stuff that i dont want/need  :\
<TheFettMan> valehru___: I have not personally made disc images with it but I assume it is possible
<TheFettMan> mbrnoob: hmm not having options during an install seems bad for Feisty
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Ah...that's possible.  I never ran the oem install
<Dna^> hi, how i can update my ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10?
<mbrnoob> I'll work on it some more and report back fettman.  right now I have to leave
<d99n> anyone know how to disable automatic login from the console?  latest updated killed beryl and now i'm automatically logged into a white screen
<mbrnoob> thanks again
<hanasaki> suddenly... my firefox takes about 20 mins to come up after choosing a profile in profilemanager... The CPU is not in high utilization...   anyone have an idea where to look?  I have totally killed all profiles under the userID and made a new profile.. the results are the same... this started after installing the flash9 plugin from the script on macromedia's sitte
<Dna^> hi, how i can update my ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10?
<doojin> hi
<doojin> After I executed "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and rebooted, xserver works
<doojin> But
<doojin> The screen resolution is limited
<doojin> It was 1280x1024 previously
<ultimate> hey guys
<arrenlex> hanasaki: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<bleanna_unux> hey. i have a 320 gb drive and it seems i only get 298 GB out of it, does that seem correct?
<FlimFlamMan> "ipw3945: radio frequency kill switch is on.  kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work."  <--- anyone know how to fix this??
<ultimate> can anyone tell me what i can do to fix my sound
<doojin> After "sudo nvidia-xconfig", it was limited to 1024x768
<hanasaki> arrenlex: fyi.. thunderbird is slow to come up too
<hanasaki> same issue?
<ultimate> it was working before but after reinstalling it totally dissapeared
<doojin> What is wrong?
<arrenlex> hanasaki: It's just a suggestion to try. It might not help.
<ultimate> when i go to preferences sound i see nothing under default sound
<RamiKassab> hey guys I've looked everywhere and can't find an application for Linux that enables you to make notes on PDFs. Does anyone know of one?
<hanasaki> arrenlex: nope.. no help :( same issue
<bauer77> DNa^ I think you need to go upgrade to 6. 06 Dapper and then to Edgy Eft
<doojin> hmm
<RamiKassab> obviously acroread doesn't allow for that but the full version of acrobat has the capability of adding notes to PDFs
<RamiKassab> I tried installing Scribus and it doesn't do what I want either
<RamiKassab> in fact it can't even open the PDF I want to work on
<pilgrim> Hi, from the "services" program I stopped acpid and then I couldn't start it again (would say somfile in /proc was busy or something) so I uninstalled acpid and some things that depended on it. Now I can't install it because it fails at configuration with this error: invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<pilgrim> Could someone please help?
<car_watt> ahh hi ~ im have problem with my sound card I have a sound blaster car and speaker 5.1
<bauer77> Me personally would back up the important info and do a fresh install.
<car_watt> but only 2 speker has a sound
<binarydigit> RamiKassab: http://www.ecademix.com/JohannesHofmann/flpsed.html
<ultimate> i just want sound
<ultimate> i got nothing
<ultimate> you know how annoying that is
<ultimate> i finally got beryl to work to
<ultimate> too
<ultimate> and now the osund goes kaput
<doojin> arrenlex : do you see me?
<doojin> arrenlex : you know why the screen resolution is limited to 1024x768 after "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<TheFettMan> valehru___: have you tried GnomeBaker?
<cafuego_> RamiKassab: Uh, acroread?
<Sulo_Seppa> 5.04 was so nice.. what happened?
<valehru__> TheFettMan, Doing it now in Gnomebaker
<TheFettMan> valehru___: allrgiht tell me the result
<RamiKassab> cafuego: acroread for linux doesn't have that capability
<valehru__> TheFettMan, seems to be working fine
<RamiKassab> cafuego: or I'm just looking in the wrong place
<RamiKassab> binarydigit: I will give flpsed a try
<pilgrim> bauer77: was that a suggestion for me?
<TheFettMan> valehru___: allrgiht I guess all there is to do now is test the iso
<Sulo_Seppa> any gnome users switching for kde4?
<gverig> Howdy! I'm in my 3rd day trying to straighten out 6.10 with varying luck. Right now I am trying to battle sound- sometime after boot up Ubuntu does not see my card (onboard chipset really) but that might be a hardware issue (have had it for a while with windows too). But often after it sees sound card and produces sound on startup it then drops sound. Not a peek. Apps look like they are  playing
<bauer77> pilgrim: no what is your issue
<TheFettMan> what is kde4? is it less clunky than the kde on knoppix
<pilgrim> bauer77: long one....read above.
<cafuego_> RamiKassab: Hmm, looks like it does indeed not allow you to.
<pilgrim> bauer77: can't copy and paste coz I'm lockedo ut of the gui
<nickreynolds> does anyone know if its possible to run the X display through putty on a windows machine
<bauer77> I see it Pilgrim. Do you remember what the PID number was?
<TheFettMan> gverig: I had issues woth sound when I was using Ubuntu for the first time
<Sulo_Seppa> why putty?
<bauer77> That doesnt look so good
<FlimFlamMan> "ipw3945: radio frequency kill switch is on.  kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work."  <--- anyone know how to fix this??
<Sulo_Seppa> it'd work...
<pilgrim> bauer77: pid of what?
<opshds> I have windows xp on my primary drive as my primary os, I want to install the latest Ubuntu release (edgy?) as a dual boot option. I've tried the exe install and I ended up with a hardware error, couldn't find the drive or something along those lines
<bauer77> of the process that you stopped
<RamiKassab> cafuego: yah unfortunately :(
<arrenlex> FlimFlamMan: Flip the button on your laptop to enable wireless =P
<opshds> Anyone have any suggestions?
<doojin> arrenlex : you know why the screen resolution is limited to 1024x768 after "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<gverig> TheFettMan: heh... I have had issues with it almost every time I installed it. Any suggestions what to look for?
<cafuego_> stupid @%^$%& closed source software ;-)
<bauer77> opshds: are you selecting to install in on the second partition?
<bimberi> nickreynolds: No. You'd need VNC or FreeNX
<arrenlex> !fixres | doojin
<ubotu> doojin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FlimFlamMan> arrenlex: i tried that - on one setting, wireless doesnt work.  on another setting, i get a "soft lockup on cpu#0" and the boot process freezes.
<nickreynolds> is the anyway to initate a session in X display via the command line
<pilgrim> bauer77: oh...I was using the System> admin>processes thing to "stop" the process...I think it acutally stops it from running on startup
<nickreynolds> i have a standalone box without mouse, keyboard, or monitor
<cafuego_> pilgrim: No, it only stops it running now. (Doesn't  kill it, stops it)
<opshds> bauer66 it's actually a second hard drive...
<opshds> bauer77
<TheFettMan> gverig: I have a soundcard and an onboard sound device so I disabled the onboard sound and that fixed it, although going to the ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy should help
<bauer77> opshds what is the drive currently formatted as?
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i tell what version of ubuntu im using? a command
<cafuego_> pilgrim: If you need it to not start at bootup, use system>admin>services
<hak0> installing ubuntu from the network ? anyone ?
<cafuego_> Comrade-Sergei: lsb_release -a
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> 'i forgot
<pilgrim> cafuego_: I have no idea what happened in that case. All I did was uncheck the "acpid" and then I notice no battery information was present and then tried to start it up using shell but to no avail
<doojin> arrenlex : thanks
<pilgrim> cafuego_: that's what I used
<Comrade-Sergei> YES IM UP TO EDGY NOW!
<TheFettMan> gverig: just search for sound on the page and look at all of the things and try ones that seem appropriate
<Comrade-Sergei> hehe
<pilgrim> cafuego_: I was just goofing around and looking for service I don't use....didn't know acpid was needed
<imbecile_> hey i'm installing kdm when i reboot i should be able to pick desktops correct?
<tonyyarusso> !netinstall | hak0
<ubotu> hak0: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cafuego_> pilgrim: It's not strictly needed
<tonyyarusso> imbecile_: yes
<gverig> TheFettMan: k, thanks
<S0nyX> hello, i'm having probles running the ./configuration command... i get the following error: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables can anyone help me?
<opshds> bauer77 the primary drive is NTFS with nrldr as the boot loader the second drive is, fat32
<cafuego_> pilgrim: But if you like cpu speed scaling, system suspend and system status monitoring it's kinda handy.
<kitche> S0nyX: did you install build-essential?
<imbecile_> ok i'll bbiam im gonna try out kde
<opshds> bauer77 and clean
<imbecile_> *poof*
<TheFettMan> gverig: check back and see if any of those things work
<pilgrim> cafuego_: but anyway...ubuntu-destkop depends on it....so when trying to "fix" it I completely removed everything that depended on it and itself (apcid) now can't get it to install again coz it fails at config.
<S0nyX> how do i check if it
<S0nyX> if it is installed*
<cafuego_> S0nyX: It's not.
<cafuego_> S0nyX: (dpkg -l build-erssential)
<TheFettMan> S0nyX: just do sudo aptitude install build-essential
<cafuego_> Also, use --prefix=/usr/local
<skyfish> Hi all, when I type beryl into the terminal, it says detected xserver AIGLX; is it possible to change it to XGL?
<cafuego_> or a packaged version of what you're building
<kitche> skyfish: yes install XGL
<S0nyX> ok so i just write dpkg -l build-erssential on the terminal?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: so the question becomes how do I resolve this issue: invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<cafuego_> skyfish: I'm 99% sure you don't want XGL over AIGLX.
<skyfish> kitche: I think I've done that through synaptic
<gverig> TheFettMan: alsa-utils restart helped :-\ last time I had sh*t like that it was due to multiple engines trying to access DSP
<skyfish> kitche: so I'm not sure why it's still detecting AIGLX
<kitche> skyfish: probably because when you log in your not using xgl your just use xserver-xorg
<skyfish> cafuego: I'm using fglrx so I can't use AIGLX
<cafuego_> Ah, heh. ATI. I'll shut up then.
<TheFettMan> gverig: so sound is working?
<cafuego_> pilgrim: It might depend on something else, dunno.
<TheFettMan> gverig: could you clue me in I am not familiar with with DSP
<S0nyX> No packages found matching build-essential.
<skyfish> kitche: yup~ I tried logging in with an xgl session and it gave me a white screen and I read one of the solutions would be to manually launch beryl through a normal Gnome session
<skyfish> cafuego_: hehe, np xD
<TheFettMan> S0nyX: just download build-essential from the internet and sudo dpkg -i the package
<tonyyarusso> skyfish: FYI, my card recently started working for AIGLX under the free driver in Feisty.
<opshds> bauer77 Another problem I've had is my system will completely reboot after the initial boot screen for the live cds loads initrd... no error messages, just a reboot to my graphics card bios
<ferret_0567> With the Xubuntu 6.10 alternate CD installer, can I install GRUB on a XFS file system with the bootable flag that is on hdb?
<S0nyX> i'm using synaptic package manager
<S0nyX> is that ok?
<imbecile> K i installed k desktop environment so now i have gnome as well... how do i choose between the 2 desktops
<cafuego_> d'oh! d'oh! d'oh!
<skyfish> tonyyarusso: do you mean the radeon driver?
<arrenlex> imbecile: Log out and choose a different session in gdm.
<tonyyarusso> skyfish: yes.
<imbecile> arrenlex,  how do i choose the other session?
<sethk> imbecile, at the login screen, click on session, choose which one you want
<pilgrim> cafuego_: so, since you're like the top dog in this channel, where do I turn to now?
<imbecile> ahhh ok
<TheFettMan> S0nyX: use the terminal and type sudo aptitude install build-essential (you can copy and paste this in the terminal using shift+ctrl+v)
<imbecile> thanks you guys
<skyfish> tonyyarusso: which model is your card? I hesitated using the Radeon 1 because for my card it says 3D is only experimental
<imbecile> bbiam
<TheFettMan> gverig: so sound is working?
<tonyyarusso> skyfish: Radeon Mobility X300 (common laptop model, I think)
<pilgrim> cafuego_: how do I further discect this command: sudo --configure acpid ?
<S0nyX> ohh, ok, thanks
<skyfish> tonyyarusso: k thanx, I'll give it a go ^^
<tonyyarusso> skyfish: And it's not perfect yet either, but I can get compiz to work, mostly.
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Check /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst
<skyfish> skyfish: alright, I'll give it a go but one more question though
<S0nyX> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) - E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<S0nyX>  << i got those errors
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Run that manually after adding 'set -x' to the top somewhere, it'll spit out debug info.
<TheFettMan> what do you use DSP for??
<skyfish> tonyyarusso: I'm dualbooting with the card on the driver that came in the box on XP
<a1mega> Anyone know of an easy way to bump up the display resolution past 1024 x 768?
<TheFettMan> S0nyX: that happens when you have synaptic open while trying to install in the terminal just cloase synaptic
<skyfish> tonyyarusso: if I change to the opensource driver will this affect the card in XP?
<tonyyarusso> skyfish: shouldn't
<skyfish> tonyyarusso: kk, thanx ^^
<tonyyarusso> Just an xorg.conf config, totally internal to the OS>
<pilgrim> cafuego_: k. lemme try
<S0nyX> ohh ok, done anything else i have to do?
<S0nyX> i got a new error: configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent any idea what do i need to fix thisone?
<a1mega> I was encouraged to make the switch to Ubuntu when my hard drive would not let Windows ME run or re-install.
<sethk> S0nyX, you need ncurses
<sethk> S0nyX, including the dev packages
<bjoyce_> hello
<Icehawk78> Can someone point me in the direction of where I need to go to enable DynDNS to upadte my IP on my server?
<a1mega> I think it was because there were some bad sectors on my Hard Drive. But Ubuntu recognized and fix this after trying to load it twice! Cool!
<pilgrim> cafuego_: this command is called "invoke-rc.d acpid start" and then says that  it's loading acpid modules successfully...but then fails to start with this: invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Add a 'set -x' to /etc/init.d/acpid too
<bjoyce_> Hi, Im trying to mount an external USB 2.0 Hard drive. Not having much luck, can anyone help?
<S0nyX> i used search on synaptic for ncurses and i got a whole bunch of ncurses whichone do i install
<Icehawk78> !dyndns | me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr0ntab> sudo apt-get dyndns-client
<sethk> S0nyX, the most recent one, and as I said you need both the run time and the dev parts.
<macd> Kr0ntab, + install
<Kr0ntab> woops
<Kr0ntab> <-- goober...    sudo apt-get install dyndns-client
<Icehawk78> krontab: It wants me to explicitly select a specific one to install
<Icehawk78> Package dyndns-client is a virtual package provided by:
<Icehawk78>   ez-ipupdate 3.0.11b8-10ubuntu1
<Icehawk78>   ddclient 3.6.7-2ubuntu3
<Icehawk78> You should explicitly select one to install.
<Icehawk78> E: Package dyndns-client has no installation candidate
<pilgrim> cafuego_: right before it fails, this is run: start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/acpid -- -c /etc/acpid/events -s /var/run/acpid.socket
<GMWeezel> Is there a way to have a script run when the screen saver comes up?
<Opah|Muda|Bdg> hi all
<sethk> S0nyX, you need libncurses, libncurses-dev.  you don't need ruby support, don't need 64 unless you are running 64 bit, etc.
<sethk> S0nyX, but the pieces are small enough that no harm will be done if you install a few that you don't need
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Ok, as root, run '/usr/sbin/acpid -- -c /etc/acpid/events -s /var/run/acpid.socket'
<macd> Icehawk78, ez-ipupdate is the GUI-fied version.
<Kr0ntab> I havent used the dyndns package before, but check out those packages for more info.
<Icehawk78> So if I have no gui installed, then I want the ddclient?
<macd> yep.
<Kr0ntab> yep
<sakobatoneko> anybody know where can i get a library ld.so
<sakobatoneko> ?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: with sudo you mean?
<Opah|Muda|Bdg> skype not running at ubuntu 5.10, why? help me please ^^!
<macd> Icehawk78,  then you'll do your config in /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf
<cafuego_> pilgrim: yup
<pilgrim> k
<sakobatoneko> online or sudo
<Icehawk78> Thanks much, both of you.
<justdave> I installed network-manager-gnome in Edgy and now gnome hangs with a blank window in the upper left corner when I log in.  I tried uninstalling it from the command line, but it didn't help.  If I just leave it and come back 15 minutes later I eventually get a dialog box saying it couldn't start the GNOME settings daemon.
<justdave> anyone know what I broke?
<doojin> hi
<doojin> I tried
<doojin> But the screen resolution doesn't go higher
<sakobatoneko> anybody know?
<GMWeezel> Is it possible to execute a bash script when the Xorg screen saver is run such as one to dismount a volume?
<bjoyce_> sorry nope.
<Icehawk78> macd: Actually, one other question (for now)... What is the "interface used" for the Dynamic DNS service?
<S0nyX> sethk it worked, thanks alot
<pilgrim> cafuego_: (this is the error I use to get initally after I remove the acpid package) and I'm getting it when running the command you just said with sudo: acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<justdave> if I do a ps listing while it's hung, it looks like the last process that started was gnome-keyring-daemon
<sethk> S0nyX, np
<macd> Icehawk78, as in eth0, etc.
<Icehawk78> Oh, oaky.
<S0nyX> which is a good identserver? any idea?
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Ok, I'd recommend a reboot.
<macd> Icehawk78, if your using NAT or something make sure to include use=web in your config.
<bjoyce_> Hi
<Opah|Muda|Bdg> my skype help me please ^^!,
<AVN`> what do I use to open rars?
<AVN`> file-roller is not working
<macd> Opah|Muda|Bdg, perhaps if you provided more info other than skype not running ubuntu 5.10 we could help you
<bjoyce_> AVN: in windows use winrar
<Icehawk78> macd, I currently have use=if, if=eth0
<Icehawk78> But I am behind a NAT
<S0nyX> now i'm getting an error running make, (make[1] : *** [ctcp.o]  Error 1) how do i fix thisone?
<macd> Icehawk78, that will set your dyndns info to eth0's IP, you want use=web
<Icehawk78> Ah, okay.
<pilgrim> cafuego_: will the starting of gdm cause this resource to get busy?
<AVN`> bjoyce_ I am using ubuntu ... why would I be using windows?
<cafuego_> pilgrim: It certainly should not.
<pilgrim> cafuego_: k. be back in a jiffy
<justdave> my suspicion is that I got something that shouldn't be into the config for gnome-keyring, but I can't find the settings for that on the filesystem to try to investigate that
<Gallius> does anyone know why i am receiving a ton of packets when I am on ubuntu but not when im on windows?
<Icehawk78> macd: Do I need to restart the ddclient process now?
<bjoyce_> AVN: therer is a linux comand line program, Its got heaps of switches.  the name escapes me at the moment
<macd> Icehawk78, I would issue "sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient restart"
<GMWeezel> Is there an application to gray scale svg icons?
<macd> AVN`, to untar something? install "ark"
<Icehawk78> Excellent, thanks much for the help again.
<jrattner> Anyone know how to use the Water effect in beryl
<macd> Icehawk78, the beauty of a large user based community ;P
<Icehawk78> Indeed.
<patrialt> does ubuntu have any sort of Firewalling?
<Kaso> My firefox seems to have lost the ability to save its configuration, anyone know whats up?
<patrialt> Im using Azureus right now, and it thinks im behind a firewall
<macd> patrialt, you can install GUI frontends for iptables.
<macd> patrialt, your prolly behind a NAT.
<patrialt> i already configured my port forwarding macd
<macd> patrialt, well by default, if you have not installed firestarter or something similar there are no firewall rules.
<pilgrim> cafuego: k. now what?
<elyon225> Kaso: My guess would be that your ~/.mozilla/ directory probably has the wrong permissions applied to it.
<bjoyce_> AVN, rar is the command in linux.
<patrialt> macd any idea why Azureus thinks im behind a firewall then?
<S0nyX> has anyone installed BitchX on ubuntu yet?
<pdxkid03> hi all - what is this 'red line' marker in x-chat?  i've never understood it.  thanks
<macd> Kaso, yes, just do 'ls -al ~/.mozilla'  make sure that matches your username.
<cafuego_> S0nyX: Of course not, we use irssi.
<justdave> Kaso: you probably ran it while in sudo and it changed your profile permissions to root, so now you can't write to it under your normal user
<transgress_> patrialt: could think you're behind a firewall because your isp is blocking bt... what port do you use for it?
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Did it boot up with acpi working properly?
<patrialt> im using port 63343
<justdave> Kaso: sudo chown -R you:you .firefox
<macd> patrialt, your machine uses DHCP? if so I bet your port forwarding doesnt match your currently assigned IP, if not then I dont really have another guess
<transgress_> hmm
<justdave> Kaso: and see if that helps
<bjoyce_> Can anyone help me connecting a USB external HDD
<macd> bjoyce_, plug it in.
<patrialt> Ahh, would my linux have a diff ip than my windows ?
<bjoyce_> LOL
<bjoyce_> Done that
<macd> patrialt, its a good guess.
<macd> bjoyce_, did you get a dialog on the screen asking what you want todo with your newly mounted volume?
<patrialt> how can i find my lan ip with ubunut?
<patrialt> ubuntu*
<S0nyX> so irssi is better than BitchX?
<patrick_> hey
<kitche> patrialt: ifconfig look for ip
<macd> patrialt, in console type 'ifconfig' , it will be the eth0 if your adapter is wired ethernet
<bjoyce_> No, I can copy past the var/log/messages if you want
<patrialt> k ty
<macd> bjoyce_, be sure not to paste it in the channel.
<hossasaur> since i've installed ubuntu, i've had trouble with sound.  when i plug headphones into my laptop, the sound does not play through the headphones, and still plays through the speakers.  i own an hp dv2035us laptop.
<hossasaur> how can i fix this?
<matju> if i type Compose _ a, I get  ... how do i get the macron a letter instead?
<bjoyce_> OK,  messages listed that the USB storage device was there but it had an I/O error.
<pilgrim> cafuego_: acpid isn't installed yet. It fails at configuration stage.
<macd> bjoyce_, is the external disk formatted in NTFS by chance?
<bjoyce_> yes
<macd> bjoyce_, then you wont be using it anytime soon ;)
<bjoyce_> OK, so reformat in win32?
<macd> bjoyce_, you should use the windows NTFS to FAT32 migration tool
<patrialt> macd turns out my dual boot system was confusing me :P windows was telling me my ip ended with .102 and linux says .101
<macd> you will not loose data if you use the tool, if you format you loose the data therein
<bjoyce_> OK, I would have to do that on a windows box
<macd> patrialt, that'll do it ;)
<cafuego_> pilgrim: still?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: after last reboot
<pilgrim> cafuego_: I haven't tried installing it
<pilgrim> cafuego_: waiting for your instructions.
<duckdown> //Hey all... How can I foce a program that doesn't have built-in SOCKS firewall support to route all of its traffic through mine?  Like I have a SOCKS proxy listening on localhost:1234 , but Opera web browser has no SOCKS support (lame.)  I seem to remember a program like 'socksify' or something that you can prefix the program you want to run with.. (It's not socksify though, cause I installed it and the manpage shows nothing like th
<cafuego_> Ah ok, retry installation :-)
<duckdown> at)H
<patrialt> hehe thanks again macd
<patrialt> the linux community really reaches out :P
<patrialt> windows = tech snobs
<macd> Im a former MVP -AD
<macd> put that in your head ;)
<patrialt> lol
<pilgrim> cafuego_: failed the same way again
<patrialt> Most Valuable Player -AD?
<macd> mvps.org
<patrialt> xD
<pilgrim> cafuego_: that /proc/acpi/event thing is still busy.
<pilgrim> this is frustrating
<cafuego_> pilgrim: then I'm out of ideas...
<pilgrim> cafuego_: hmm...well, thanks for trying
<patrialt> ahhh
<gverig> OK, im back... I can't configure Flash to play sound :( Any ideas other then vi /etc/firefox/firefoxrc -> set to "aoss"?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: is there a way to "upgrade" my whole system to the 6.10 edition again?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: kind of a fresh start on things
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Well... I guess what you could do is use a cd to install 6.10 afresh, without easing the installation disk.
<cafuego_> without erasing
<cafuego_> pilgrim: You;'d need to manually remove all directories, except for /home and be sure to backup /etc
<hossasaur> since i've installed ubuntu, i've had trouble with sound.  when i plug headphones into my laptop, the sound does not play through the headphones, and still plays through the speakers.  i own an hp dv2035us laptop.  as far as i can tell i have the correct drivers for sound and what not.  how can i fix this?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: OUCH! That's exactly why I stopped using gentoo. Packages broke and stuff started happening. This sucks.
<oreth> hey guys
<cafuego_> pilgrim: If it makes you feel any better, this is the first time I've ever ehard of this happening
<bruenig> !hi | oreth
<ubotu> oreth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Oh, try this
<oreth> i've got, what I assume, is a fairly common problem
<macd> hossasaur, there are some adjustments you can make within system --> administration --> sound
<oreth> i tried installing 6.10 from the live CD
<bruenig> !enter | oreth
<ubotu> oreth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Edit the postinst script and comment out the invoke-rc.d call.
<cafuego_> pilgrim: That way installation should continue
<Ruffles> is ubiquity (parted) able to resize an ntfs without data loss?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: true.
<oreth> alright.. let's try this again.
<cafuego_> Ruffles: In 9999 out of 10,000 cases.
<Ruffles> mmmmm.. i see.. thanks
<pilgrim> cafuego_: where was the postinst script again?
<imbecile> hey how do i find my hostname un terminal?
<CapaH> I understand that ubuntu comes with a pre-installed firewall -- how do I use it/is there a gui?
<cafuego_> pilgrim: /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst
<oreth> Using the 6.10 livecd, i try to install, but it hangs at different places. Now, when trying to run the live cd i get "Cannot mount fs"
<bruenig> !firewall | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<macd> CapaH, install firestarter.
<cafuego_> CapaH: There is a gui, but that's probably not installed.
<Ruffles> imbecile, your hostname is right after login@
<CapaH> great thanks
<cafuego_> CapaH: Check /usr/share/doc/iptables/html for full documentation.
<macd> oreth, Im thinking your burn is bad (try slower speed) or your cdrom = flakey.
<oreth> macd: yeah... but that brings me to the next problem: can I burn an x86 ubuntu install from my mac? :P
<Frogzoo_> !iptables | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<oreth> my PC is the computer I'm installing Ubuntu on.
<macd> oreth, its an ISO anything can burn it ;)
<User2323> hello, what's the best way to backup an ext3 partition?
<macd> ISO = raw disk image.
<pilgrim> cafuego_: why is /etc/init.d/acpid still there when acpid package is not installed?
<oreth> macd: doh. of course.
<macd> User2323, I use ghost4linux.
<oreth> sorry: sometimes get the iso/dmg extension mixed up
<cafuego_> pilgrim: installed, but not configured
<Kaso> justdave as far as i can tell i own the ~/.mozilla/firefox directory and i have rwx permission but im still not getting config saved in firefox, "drwxrwxr--  3 kaso kaso 4096 2007-02-12 14:39 firefox"
<hossasaur> macd: i don't see anything dealing with headphones
<User2323> macd: how does that work?
<macd> oreth, yeah iso/img/dmg etc...
<macd> User2323, it works fine for me
<pilgrim> cafuego_: fair enough. k. gonna try to fool it now. cross your fings.
<oreth> can't open DMG on windows... can open ISO on anything
<justdave> anyone have any ideas on why GNOME hangs with an error about the gnome settings daemon failing to start every time I log in?
<macd> oreth, yeah thats why you rename the extension to iso on windows ;)
<Jackz> Hey everybody!
<Jackz> I have returned.
<borgista> justdave: I have the same issue!
<borgista> After installing beryl, to no avail.
<User2323> macd: if I backup and restore the partition, will the permissions be preserved?
<borgista> Gnome honags, but KDE works.
<oreth> macd: oh.. you think you're so smart... :P
<borgista> Gnome apps load after minutes!
<oreth> i feel dumb :(
<justdave> in my case it was after installing network-manager-gnome
<macd> User2323, ghost4linux copies the data bit for bit.
<pilgrim> cafuego_: seems to have worked. Now going to try to reboot just in case and see if GUI works.
<User2323> macd: great, thanks
<macd> User2323, it doesnt care about the data, filesystem or anything else.
<borgista> justdave: know of any fixes.
<cafuego_> pilgrim: I'd finish the upgrade first
<justdave> if I did I wouldn't be asking ;)
<Peacer> I need help with ssh
<macd> Peacer, how about more info first
<Peacer> where's the ssh config, for when I run an ssh server?
<oreth> macd: assuming that the new burn works, but, i still can't mount the Filesystem. is there anyway to take my drive back to null using the ubuntu install?
<Peacer> :p
<pilgrim> cafuego_: how?
<CapaH> Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<pilgrim> cafuego_: I mean, what upgrade?
<macd> Peacer, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Jackz> So.. new problem.  Feisty's Alpha doesn't boot with artifacts like Edgy, and Dapper did for me.. but now when I try to install the most recent drivers, and then reboot.. it tells me that my xorg config is screwy.  If I do the command installing the drivers told me to, to restore the original xorg config, will I be able to run the drivers?
<CapaH> this is after apt-get install guarddog (I am using kde)
<justdave> that's pretty much what mine's doing...  everything hangs for about 5 minutes, then all the apps start and I have that error dialog.
<macd> oreth, back to null?
<bkudria> i need an app to draw directed graphs, with labelled nodes and connections.  can anyone recommend anything?
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Um, this happened during an upgrade to 6.10 right?
<oreth> macd: how do I clear the masterboot record and format the hard drive?
<Peacer> where's the ssh config, for when I run an ssh server? (i'm in a hurry if I seem rough)
<macd> oreth, ahhh, any bootdisk would work.
<oreth> UBCD?
<macd> Peacer, I just told you.
<macd> Peacer, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<macd> oreth, universal boot cd?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: nah nah. I was just being smart and wanted to stop some unwanted services. I unchecked the box from acpid in system>admin>services and then found out battery had no status then in an attempt to get acpid to work again I uninstalled stuff the depended on it and itself and then you helped me get back the stuff that depends on it which is gnome-session and ubuntu-desktop and other essencial stuff.
<oreth> macd: yeah
<macd> should work fine.
<oreth> ok.
<mei> #eclipse
<cafuego_> pilgrim: aah ok
<oreth> secondary question: i've seen some really nifty stuff with beryl, does it work in 6.10?
<pilgrim> cafuego_: so going to restart and then I'll log back in.
<Peacer> macd thanks, much appreciated
<macd> oreth, yes it does
<Peacer> didn't see it before now :S
<oreth> easy to setup?
<CapaH> Question --- I am trying to run an application to bind to a particular port (lets say port 600 for the sake of argument) --- however it tells me another application is bound to that port. How can I find out which application?
<Peacer> channel activity
<macd> oreth, I didnt find it hard, just use apt-get to install the packages make a new gnome session with it, off you go.
<CaptainMorgan> might someone be able to assist me in installing javac? It can't be found in Adept, and someone suggested 'alternatives' and I had no clue what that meant.
<arrenlex> !java | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<imbecile> what do you guys think i should use as port for NX free edition?
<macd> imbecile, use whatever you want.
<oreth> macd: yeah, I've done Ubuntu in the past, but never for my main OS. Just enough to screw around with. I know quite abit about the unix/linux command interface. But I've never used it for my main OS
<oreth> I've lost my Windows XP Activation code, and I had to borrow a copy. I've got 3 days till the activation runs out :P
<_siegfried_> Can someone help me with the password for cups? http://localhost:631 is prompting me for a password. Normally I would use root but I don't have the password for that account.
<oreth> so, i'm installing Ubuntu for full use
<macd> oreth, I use it in parallels in osx mostly, but also native with bootcamp.
<oreth> the only thing That I see could be a problem for me is making WoW work.
<macd> _siegfried_, defualt has no password.
<macd> oreth, well for your crack addictiomn j/k use cedega.
<Frogzoo_> !appdb | oreth
<ubotu> oreth: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<oreth> I've got a copy of cedega
<oreth> just not sure I wanna pay per month to use cedega for a pay per month game :
<Peacer> how do I know if my ssh server is running?
<timfrost> CapaH: lsof -i tcp:600 will list all programs that have that port open
<cafuego_> Peacer: ssh localhost
<oreth> peacer: ssh localhost -u user -p password
<macd> Peacer, "ps ax | grep sshd"
<_siegfried_> macd, could you elaborate? I tried typing in an account name of "default" (without the quotes) and that did not work. I tried an zero length account name and that did not work.
<macd> _siegfried_, there should be no user:pass required, if there is use your user:pass
<pilgrim> cafuego, guess what? it's working now ....battery status that is....don't know why though.
<Frogzoo_> oreth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<oreth> checking...
<pilgrim> gezim@laptopi:~$ ps -ef | grep acpid
<pilgrim> root         9     6  0 22:29 ?        00:00:00 [kacpid] 
<pilgrim> root      3929     1  0 22:30 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events -s /var/run/acpid.socket
<pilgrim> gezim     4960  4944  0 22:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep acpid
<Peacer> and restarting it?
<_siegfried_> macd, I tried that and it did not work. My account name is "siegfried" and I put that and my password in. Should I enable the root account?
<pilgrim> cafuego, does that mean acpid is running?
<oreth> Frogzoo: is that current?
<macd> Peacer, /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Peacer> thank you
<Peacer> :D
<macd> _siegfried_, you should not need to, your account should work. but you can enable the root account.
<Peacer> thank you for your help
<Peacer> I'll get on later, from school ;)
<Peacer> \o
<oreth> macd: must get tiring, man
<macd> oreth, repetitive more like ;) but the FOSS is all about giving back
<oreth> FOSS?
<macd> free and open source software
<oreth> roger that
<oreth> I'm a "software" designer.
<oreth> Mostly PHP and C# developement
<oreth> I work for Texas Tech University
<oreth> i'm a "soft" programmer, as per my colleagues :P
<Frogzoo_> oreth: the WoW wiki pages is regularly updated
<macd> We dumped php a while back in favor of RoR ;P not the php had a lack of decent frameworks, but inherently is sure has its issues securitywise.
<oreth> Frogzoo: i appreciate it.
<oreth> macd: my boss desperately wants me to learn RoR
<oreth> i've done a bit of research, but no real coding just yet
<macd> its utopian object oriented language, that I can say. and on freenode the #rubyonrails community is great.
<Ruffles> how do i resize devshm to make it bigger?
<oreth> macd: really?
<macd> Ruffles, the real question is why you would need to
<Ruffles> to run qemu
<cchance> Am i doing this right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6517/
<oreth> i learned PHP on my own, using php.net as a system reference
<oreth> i've gone back and relearned it using correct coding procedures. It would have been great to have had a support team while learning PHP
<oreth> i had to teach myself C# from an o'rielly publication
<oreth> I <3 o'rielly
<macd> Ruffles, /etc/default/tmpfs is the answer.
<LazyProfessional> i cannot install ubuntu 6.10 becuase everytime i start the live cd, and it autodetects it finds my integrated video card and not the pci card i have installed, then it fails to start x windos and then just locks up, is there any way i can fix this?
<oreth> I'm a senior at Texas Tech. When I started my college carreer, many many years ago, I was a Computer Science major... I'm now a psychology major :P
<Ruffles> macd, what size should i put there to make it 128mb ?
<macd> LazyProfessional, you need to download and burn the alternate install disc, then install using it.
<cchance> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6517/ o tryed installing VMWARE but this i think inhibit me
<macd> Ruffles, did you read what it said in the file? ;)
<Ruffles> yes
<macd> then make 128mb into bytes.
<Ruffles> how much is 128mb in bytes?
<macd> 129096 is what you want.
<Ruffles> oh thanks buddy
<oreth> who created ubuntu: was it one guy? or a coding team?
<oreth> or, is it community developed?
<Ruffles> macd, yeah so what now? should i umount and mount it back again?
<cafuego_> oreth: Debian did.
<cafuego_> oreth: ... which is a large group of people.
<oreth> cafuego: i understood that the core of it is debian's work, but I thought there was a seperate group creating the entity that is Ubuntu
<LazyProfessional> -?
<macd> Ruffles, "sudo mount -a"
<Jackz> When I install the most recent drivers from Synaptic, and reboot, I get xserver errors, and the most recent drivers from nvidia are different, more up to date.. should I use them instead?  Also, if I recover the original config with the command it gives me after installing the drivers, will it fix my problem?
<macd> Ruffles, OR mount -o remount,size=129096k /dev/shm
<Ruffles> macd, and what's /dev/shm for?
<timfrost> Ruffles, macd scaled it badly. 128MB = 128 * 1024 * 1024 = 134217728
<ireshguy> Hey guys, I'm trying to test curl for posting, and I do this command -> curl -d "message=test" -d "subject=test" http://txt.7chan.org/i/res/4212.html and all it does is return the source of the page and doesn't post anything. Help?
<macd> timfrost, its in kb not b ;)
<cafuego_> oreth: Yup, a bunch of people.
<macd> I typoed earlier
<mzanfardino> assuming for a moment I want to add an iso image to my apt sources.list resource file, how exactly would I format the entry?
<untung> hello
<ireshguy> Does anyone know anything about curl here? :<
<Ruffles> damn.. it says there's no /dev/shm in fstab :/
<pilgrim> Has the automatic resizing tool in the ubuntu installation ever worked for anyone? I tried to use it for a firend....failed. ....bad for reputation.
<cafuego_> hint: size=128m
<untung> i have a usb harddrive box. how can i protect it from access by other user?
<untung> can i set up a password for the hard drive?
<kitche> pilgrim: never trust an automatic resizing tool
<macd> Ruffles, thats b/c /dev/shm is a virtual filesystem
<pilgrim> kitche, well...at least it didn't corrupt it. thank God.
<ireshguy> Untung: If the harddrive box is used for Linux, you could reset the permission on it through chmod.
<cafuego_> pilgrim: Worked fine on the iBook here.
<macd> Ruffles, use the second command I posted.
<Jackz> When I install the most recent drivers from Synaptic, and reboot, I get xserver errors, and the most recent drivers from nvidia are different, more up to date.. should I use them instead?  Also, if I recover the original config with the command it gives me after installing the drivers, will it fix my problem?
<jason0_> Anyone know of a firefox download extension that will put files (filtering on file type) into specified directories?
<pilgrim> kitche, how should I do this thing? I tried gparted that's no the livecd but that failed too.
<untung> ireshguy: the harddrive is portable
<pilgrim> cafuego, strange.
<macd> Jackz, yes, no, yes.
<Ruffles> rafael@mordor:~$ sudo mount -o remount,size=129096k /dev/shm
<Ruffles> mount: can't find /dev/shm in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ireshguy> Untung: Then I dunno. Sorry. :<
<pilgrim> cafuego, so any idea on why acpid is working now?
<macd> err no, yes ;P
<cafuego_> pilgrim: short of "karma", no ;-)
<Jackz> I was gonna say.. I only asked two questions. :D
<Jackz> Thanks.
<untung> ireshguy: if it is found by someone else i prefer it has a password before someone else can see the content
<kitche> pilgrim: I don't trust automatic tools for resizing learned that from windows lol
<macd> Ruffles, odd, just reboot and the changes you made in /etc/default/tmpfs will take effect.
<pilgrim> cafuego, as much as I love solving stuff...I hate it when I don't know what solved it
<Ruffles> alright
<cafuego_> Ruffles: I mount /dev/shm on a location.
<pilgrim> cafuego, but thanks a bunch for your help
<cafuego_> grr
<ireshguy> Untung: Well, the best way to do that is just format it as EXT3 and chmod it.
<adri_> hey guys
<mzanfardino> is there a way to add an ISO file to sources.list for apt?  I'd like to replace the cdrom entry to point to an ISO file for my installation...
<timfrost> macd, the file states 'SHM_SIZE sets the maximum size (in bytes)', so you DO need to use bytes,m rather than KB or other scaled values - hence the value  I cited is correct
<ireshguy> Does anyone know anything about curl here? :<
<adri_> yes there is
<mzanfardino> ireshguy: !ask
<adri_> you take it to the SHM_SIZE sets, then press, send too desktop and copy three times
<macd> timfrost, then we should hope he changed it ;) or else he'll be rebooting again
<ireshguy> !ask curl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask curl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ireshguy> er, crap
<timfrost> !curl
<ubotu> curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 157 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ireshguy> Hey guys, I'm trying to test curl for posting, and I do this command -> curl -d "message=test" -d "subject=test" http://txt.7chan.org/i/res/4212.html and all it does is return the source of the page and doesn't post anything. Help?
<ireshguy> ^^ That's what I'm trying to do
<ireshguy> It's not working thus far. :<
<untung> ireshguy: can i set a password?
<adri_> mzanfardino, do an SSH tunnel to your school net work and write a bash script to download the latest dragon Ball z episodes
<ireshguy> Untung: Your password would be whatever your root password is.
<adri_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
* adri_ slaps ubotu
<zoidberg> hey guys
<macd> mzanfardino, in all reality you cann remove the cdrom line from source.list after you install its fairly useless.
<justdave> ok, for the record, I found the answer to my problem on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381
<Talaman> hello there
<zoidberg> i'm running badger on an old g3 powerbook
<zoidberg> i was just wondering
<zoidberg> i'm trying to install xubuntu-desktop through the terminal
<macd> zoidberg, "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" should work
<justdave> the short version is it clobbered my /etc/networking/interfaces and the localhost network interface was missing from the list
<zoidberg> i type " sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<adri_> untung, my password is ilovepinkgirls maybe it might work for you too
<zynerg1> fuck
<zynerg1> i give up on wireless
<zynerg1> :(
<zoidberg> and i get a message "invalid operation xubunut-desktop"
<adri_> !language | zynerg1
<ubotu> zynerg1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<macd> zoidberg, then you didnt type install ;P
<transgress_> hmm my right alt key doesn't work
<transgress_> anyone else had this problem?
<zynerg1> oh, right
<zynerg1> i forgot
<adri_> zynerg1, sudo apt-get install fuck
<zynerg1> 8 years run linux
<zoidberg> lol thanks macd
<nickreynolds> How are you tonight?
<zynerg1> my bad/
<untung> ireshguy: i am a bit confuse. i am talking about a usb portable hard drive here which can be connected to different linux box
<adri_> nickreynolds,  im good, and you?
<Ruffles> macd, devshm                124K     0  124K   0% /dev/shm
<Ruffles> it seems the number is even bigger...
<macd> Ruffles, yeah we established I gave you a bad number while you were gone ;)
<nickreynolds> not too bad, what are you up to?
<Ruffles> lol
<Ruffles> thanks buddy :D
<cafuego_> Ruffles: Justs et the number to '128m'
<macd> Ruffles, 134217728
<untung> ireshguy: so why i should use the root password? shouldnt i be alble to set up password specifically for the usb harddrive box?
<adri_> nickreynolds,  im downloading the latest barby movies
<macd> what cafuego_ says as well.
<macd> adri_, that barbie, duh.
<adri_> nickreynolds, I created a bash script to download them all using wget, and others using bit torrent and gnutella,, sweet aye?
<adri_> macd, thanks, I was hoping someone that's also into barbies to correct me
<ireshguy> Untung: Well... I dunno. All I know is that would effectively keep it secure.
<macd> adri_, anytime ;)
<adri_> ireshguy, I don't use passwords, I just lock up my computer into a vault
<nickreynolds> Does the sun set in the western sky for a reason or is the earth as we know it only thoughts that come from within and reality as we know it not true
<petetetete> anyone got a quick suggestion on getting an on board lan to work with ubuntu from an old compaq presario 5600i
<petetetete> ?
<adri_> !offtopic | nickreynolds
<ubotu> nickreynolds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<test3D> how do I enable theme switching on the gdm ?
<untung> ireshguy: does ubuntu has the capability to encript harddrive?
<adri_> nickreynolds, or if you say ubotu-owns in the beginning of your message it'll go 'under the radar'
<Frogzoo> petetetete: if it doesn't work out of the box it may take some fiddling
<untung> ireshguy: consider if you have a tumb drive and get lost.. person who find it will able to access your data
<petetetete> i am ready to fiddle
<CaptainMorgan> my sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin went smooth, but still the command javac is still not found.... any ideas?
<adri_> CaptainMorgan, sudo apt-get install moon-buggy
<hossasaur> macd: there aren't any adjustments relating to headphone jacks
<jmazaredo_> is ssh server enabled in ubuntu desktop on default?
<CaptainMorgan> adri_, are you serious?
<macd> jmazaredo_, no.
<Frogzoo> petetetete: 1st use 'lspci' to find out if the card's recognisable, then check in /var/log/messages for the kernel loading a driver
<jmazaredo_> ty
<adri_> CaptainMorgan, it's known to fix the java tool usage order
<adri_> CaptainMorgan, or install jdk
<justdave> how do I find out what driver my wifi card is currently using?
<Ruffles> macd, how much is 144mb in bytes?
<oreth> ok.. i've got an nvidia videocard.. anything special i need todo to install drivers for it
<oreth> 144* 1024
<adri_> !language  | oreth
<ubotu> oreth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<macd> Ruffles, 144 * 1024 * 1024
<petetetete> it's an onboard chip, but I think it is showing up on the pci bus as "DECchip 21142/43"
<oreth> adri- WHAT?
<adri_> !nvidia | oreth
<ubotu> oreth: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<petetetete> that's what device manager and lspci say
<macd> oreth, disregard adri_ hes being festicious.
<oreth> did i curse?
<Ruffles> rafael@mordor:~$ qemu -boot c -hda /dev/hda1
<Ruffles> qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/hda1'
<oreth> facetious?
<adri_> !nvidia | oreth
<Ruffles> and how am i supposed to fix that?
<Talaman> question: how do i change my display settings manually...currently when i go to change them through the gui it only lets me set them to the highest at 60, but if i try something smaller it sets it to 70 and my screen goes black
<adri_> !xorg.conf | Talaman
<ubotu> Talaman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<timfrost> Ruffles: what are the permissions on /dev/hda1?
<Ruffles> timfrost, /dev/hda1             9.8G  8.4G  1.4G  86% /media/hda1
<justdave> petetetete: I had one of those machines, and I never got the onboard ethernet working in Fedora... I wound up dropping a PCI NIC in a free slot and configuring it to use that instead.  Never tried it with Ubuntu though, and the driver landscape has changed some in the last couple years.
<Ruffles> oooops...
<macd> Ruffles, you need to sudo
<adri_> yeah ruffles, you need to sumo
<timfrost> Ruffles: that is NOT permissions.  What does 'ls -l /dev/hda1' report?
<Ruffles> macd, oh man now u got the word :D
<Ruffles> thanks
<Ruffles> timfrost, yeah i've noticed
<oreth> ok
<petetetete> one of the two lights in the ethernet connector stays on regardless of a cord plugged in or a link
<Talaman> not looking to restart it
<oreth> so.. it's gonna take me about a week to getmy pc back up and running :P
<Ruffles> how do i enable kqemu? it doesn't seem to be installed i guess
<Talaman> looking to get it to use the right frequency at all levels
<petetetete> the corresponding light on my network switch also does not come on to show a connected source
<mindstate> i'm having trouble with the Ati driver, when i try to use fglrx driver X doesnt start up
<macd> petetetete, is that an onboard nic?
<petetetete> yeah, it is onboard
<macd> all onboards stay lit when the link is good.
<macd> even with the PC off ;)
<petetetete> but it stays lit regardless of anything being plugged into it
<macd> petetetete, ohh I missed that, its prolly bad.
<petetetete> and even when plugging something in, the switch does not see even a link
<macd> petetetete, power surge something along those lines
<petetetete> that's what i am starting to think
<zoidberg> hey guys is tehre a remote X window session client that works well with ubuntu
<zoidberg> ?
<petetetete> does the network card need to be told to show a link or is that so low level to the hardware that it should show link regardless of what driver / operating system is behind it?
<macd> zoidberg, you trying to use a forwarded x-session?
<macd> petetetete, thats hardware level.
<Frogzoo> petetetete: did a driver load? does ifconfig eth0 up work?
<zoidberg> macd, well i'm not sure....i thought like an ssh session that was an x-session
<CaptainMorgan> apparently, I have installed it correctly now... but it's the wrong versions... I need java version 1.6 for both java and javac
<macd> zoidberg, what are you trying to accomplish?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get them?
<petetetete> as in the command "ifconfig eth0 up"
<petetetete> ?
<zoidberg> macd, i'm trying to ssh into a computer where i have an account but in a GUI atmosphere not just shell interface
<macd> zoidberg, you can tunnel an forwarded x-session through ssh.
<Frogzoo> proudfoot__: as in 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<zoidberg> macd, lets back up...i have the an acocunt on another machine...i want to ssh into that machine but in a GUI X-session enviornemnet
<goban> how do i change my resolution to 1680x1050
<macd> zoidberg, it depends on the remote machine does it have X? are trhe sessions forwarded?
<timfrost> zoidberg: access the remote machine with 'ssh remote'
<petetetete> i typed it, typed the password that i created at startup (i'm assuming that is the password I need to use?) and it didn't say success or failure, does that mean wrong password?
<Frogzoo> petetetete: does ifconfig now show eth0 up with no ip?
<zoidberg> macd, i think it does
<S0nyX> anyone knows of a good ident server of ubuntu?
<petetetete> i gave it a static ip
<zoidberg> macd, coz i can use this windows client called XMING and i can log in using an XMDCP  and it logs in with GUI
<Ruffles> zoidberg, VNC would be an option for ya
<macd> zoidberg, well you would have to set that up, chances are its a shell on a linux box its command line only.
<Frogzoo> S0nyX: apt-cache search ident
<macd> zoidberg, ahhhhh
<petetetete> but it says "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST"
<Jackz> cp /var/backups/xorg/xorg.conf.2007-02-19-00:13:27 /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Jackz> cp: cannot create regular file `/ect/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<EdgEy> etc
<EdgEy> :P
<petetetete> and it says the ip address I gave it
<macd> zoidberg, you can use xdcmp with ubuntu, just choose the XDCMP session in gnome before you login, then give it the remote machines address.
<Frogzoo> petetetete: perfect - edit /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 to suit & you're in business
<Jackz> That's the command I'm supposed to use to restore the old xorg config? ..
<EdgEy> Jackz,
<Kr0ntab> the trouble with forwarding X via SSH is that it's a little slow, especially when doing this via WAN speed networks.  You should really check out NXclient by NoMachine.  They offer a commercial version, but a free one is always available.
<EdgEy> etc
<EdgEy> not ect
<Kr0ntab> www.nomachine.com
<Jackz> Yes, Edge?
<Kr0ntab> and.. its all done via ssh
<EdgEy> Jackz, /ect/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory - it's /etc
<subzone> anyone familiar with isc dhcpd? when the clients connect to the dhcpd, it's unable to resolve any hostname. i can however do 'ping google.com', but not 'host google.com'. my client /etc/resolv.conf is my dhcpd address
<zoidberg> macd, thanx
<Kr0ntab> they have a .deb on their site as well.
<petetetete> well it still doesn't show a device present (link light) on my network switch
<subzone> the machine running dhcpd is not running a DNS server.
<doojin> hi
<doojin> Many of my ubuntu problems are solved
<petetetete> and i just checked this cable with the computer I am talking to you on
<EdgEy> Jackz, though you will probably first have to mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.somebackup
<Jackz> D'oh. That would be the problem. Thanks.
<doojin> BMP and other music players display korean broken
<doojin> What is the problem?
<doojin> My file browser displays them well
<de3m> how would I copy a list of files that begin with numbers
<Frogzoo> petetetete: first install net-tools
<macd> doojin, most likely your missing the locales.
<Jackz> What is this.. mv it? 'Cause now I've got Permission Denied?
<doojin> macd : what locales/
<macd> doojin, the korean ones I suppose
<S0nyX> Frogozoo after apt-cache search ident what do i do?
<doojin> macd : there are some korean locales, but I don't know how to change locale
<petetetete> i think i already have it installed
<macd> doojin, I really dont know exactly what to tell you, If I swapped to korean on one of my machines Id be lost.
<Jackz> EdgEy, what did you mean? MV it.. I believe you said? :S
<Frogzoo> petetetete: check your autoneg settings with 'sudo mii-tool eth0'
<EdgEy> Jackz it is a command
<EdgEy> mv - moves a file
<darkch1ld> is there any way to uninstall openoffice, or any of the other apps that come with ubuntu?
<petetetete> gui has tabs for ping, netstat, traceroute, port scan, lookup, finger, whois
<EdgEy> i mean, before you copy the backup back, you might have to move the config file that is already there
<EdgEy> or delete it
<Frogzoo> darkch1ld: dpkg --purge package
<Jackz> Mm.. kay
<petetetete> it showed up with the default install, are you talking about a different application?
<treeform> hey how to merge 2 files ?  i need to merge first.bin + second.bin ?
<macd> treeform, use cat.
<Frogzoo> petetetete: check your autoneg settings with 'sudo mii-tool eth0'
<petetetete> eth0: 100mbit, halfduplex, no link
<darkch1ld> frogzoo: when i try to remove open office, it wants to remove the whole ubuntu desktop
<treeform> macd: thanks will try
<ferret_0567> Can anybody tell me why I have a pretty light show when I shut down in Xubuntu 6.10 with a Intel i810 video card?
<Frogzoo> darkch1ld: oh I se...
<dxdt> darkch1ld, don't worry about "ubuntu-desktop" it is a scary metapackage
<ferret_0567> Blinking green cubes and stuff, something is wrong, that is not intentional
<darkch1ld> ugh, i hope this doesn't b0rk my install
<dxdt> it sounds like it will remove everything but it isn't, it is just a meta package that is a list of what comes with the basic install.  Since you are removing a component of the basic install, it removes that list.
<doojin> maybe I'm getting used to linux
<dxdt> I've done it multiple times.  "ubuntu-desktop" is scary as hell, but isn't an actual program
<ferret_0567> It's weird
<doojin> Nowadays I often think about manual when I have a problem
<dxdt> haha yeah I was scared as all hell when I first removed it too
<skar> hi, i've got a asus p5b with core2duo, installer gets stuck detecting ide cd/hdd
<hanzomon4> doojin did you fix your X issue
<macd> treeform, i.e. cat file1 file2 > combinedfile
<treeform> macd: lol it crashed my shell every thing looks like this now : @-://OS$  4. .
<skar> is there any latest livecd which works/installs fine?
<petetetete> Frogzoo: i ran that command and it returns "eth0: 100Mbit, half duplex, no link"
<Frogzoo> skar: try with boot option 'acpi=off'
<macd> treeform, you should have read howto use cat first ;P  just type "clear"
<doojin> hanzomon4 : what exactly was it?
<skar> Frogzoo: ok will try it
<doojin> hanzomon4 : It was fixed, but I don't know how it was fixed
<Frogzoo> proudfoot__: there ya go - no link - what's this plugging into?
<macd> treeform, then cat file1 file2 > targetfile
<hanzomon4> ok
<treeform> macd: that that
<petetetete> a linksys router/switch
<S0nyX> Frogozoo: after apt-cache search ident what do i do?
<treeform> macd: thanks but it was fun
<petetetete> i have verified that the cable and the port on the switch work
<Frogzoo> petetetete: that supports 100BT?
<Jackz> Why would I not have permissions to change the file?  If I reboot now, it'll tell me no device is found, and I'll end up with modifying the config from there.. could I run the copy then? From that prompt?
<petetetete> yeah
<macd> Jackz, b/c you did not sudo first.
<Jackz> Raah..
<darkch1ld> frogzoo: thanks
<petetetete> it's your standard linksys befsr41
<Jackz> But I did sudo.
<ferret_0567> Type "reset" if "clear" does not work treeform.
<Jackz> I still have permission denied.
<Frogzoo> petetetete: 1st try 'sudo mii-tool -F 100BaseTx-FD eth0'
<treeform> ferret_0567: did that thanks
<Frogzoo> petetetete: 1st try 'sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0'
<macd> Jackz, thats rather impossible, unless the file is in use by another process.
<petetetete> ok, did that
<Jackz> Hrr...
<Frogzoo> petetetete: now 'sudo mii-tool eth0'
<petetetete> eth0 no link
<Frogzoo> petetetete: next try a crossover cable
<petetetete> hmmm, good idea
<petetetete> brb
<macd> ummm it doesnt matter to a switch if its xover or not
<macd> but its a different cable so that _might_ help ;)
<Frogzoo> macd: this is an old laptop, so MDI might be borked
<ACETAC1> can someone tell me how to reinstall bugzilla and start installing a fresh copy of it? thanks
<czer323> Lose the game
<macd> ACETAC1, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure bugzilla"
<RememberPOL> nvidiafb: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus
<RememberPOL> Any idea...?
<RememberPOL> It's causing X to crash :/
<petetetete> no crossover cable, but i do have a crossover adapter, and i plugged that in and it didn't light anything up
<ACETAC1> macd, thanks i'll give that a try
<petetetete> well i did verify that the cable itself is fine
<petetetete> i plugged it into this machine and it lit up and worked and everything
<petetetete> without the crossover adapter
<ubuntu> Hi, i have a problem, when i start up my computer and login it starts x then immediattly shuts it down, i even tried loggin in to another tty and doing "startx" but it did the same thing, i even reconfigured x, does anyone know how to fix this so i can boot up?
<ACETAC1> macd. the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure bugzilla" returns "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: bugzilla is broken or not fully installed"
<Frogzoo> petetetete: k, now plug this machine into the router - to test the router nic
<Talaman> hey, where do i go to change my monitor settings? in the gui that is
<macd> ACETAC1, "sudo apt-get install -f bugzilla"
<skar> Frogzoo: nope 6.06 desktop cd stops at mounting root partition, even with acpi=off
<Frogzoo> skar: you've checked the cd?
<petetetete> like the one I am talking to you on?
<Frogzoo> proudfoot__: the port
<skar> Frogzoo: yup installed using cd on another system
<Jackz> Okay - So I got the sudo-ness down.. but the new config is still screwy - Moving windows is choppy - scrolling through windows is choppy
<skar> Frogzoo: seems the JMicron IDE controller isn't detected correctly on ubuntu 2.6.15 kernel
<hagabaka> why does apt-index-watcher keep using up all CPU?
<ACETAC1> macd, i think i discovered the problem but i'm not sure how to fix it, i think the mysql is complaining that it cannot acces the database... here's the error "Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' to database 'bugzilla'"
<Comrade-Sergei> i need help installing limewire since it is not in .deb format or in synaptic
<skar> Frogzoo: is there a 2.6.20 or 2.6.18 kernel livecd available?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do yu do it?
<lisapc> how can I install niveda 7300 drivers pls?
<Frogzoo> skar: that would be feisty only, which is alpha...
<macd> ACETAC1, do you have a mysql db running on the same machine as bugzilla with those user permissions?
<skar> Frogzoo: ok :(
<petetetete> i have checked that port, it works with the cable i am using
<thedcm> is ubuntu free
<Jackz> Yes
<thedcm> then why is the tld .com? com is commercial right
<petetetete> is windows not?
<Jackz> Technically.
<lisapc> thedcm lol
<Frogzoo> petetetete: if you can disable autonegotiatoin on the router port, & set it to 100baseTx-FD
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you install limewire?
<EdgEy> tld's mean nothing
<petetetete> no one regulates whether a com website is commercial or not
<lisapc> Comrade-Sergei u dont
<lisapc> Comrade-Sergei Frostwire
<Comrade-Sergei> lisapc your not much help
<macd> !limewire | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<doojin> hmm
<lisapc> Comrade-Sergei I helped you a lot actually. scroll back
<Comrade-Sergei> ill look into it
<lisapc> Comrade-Sergei Frostwire
<Comrade-Sergei> ok thatnks
<lisapc> Comrade-Sergei read the website
<Talaman> hey, where do i go to change my monitor settings? in the gui that is
<ACETAC1> macd, i have a mysql database server running (on the same computer, thus 'localhost' appears correct), that i can access but i am not sure what command to use to check the user permissions and everything.... i have used mysql before but not extensively to know enough commands about it
<lisapc> how can I install niveda 7300 drivers pls?  any help pls?
<mieora> hello people
<Frogzoo> !patience | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<goban> help! someone told me to do a debain reconfigure of xorg.conf and it totally screwed things up how do i revert?
<macd> ACETAC1, you should install phpmyadmin, then login to it with your root mysql user, create the user bugzilla wants, OR read the bugzilla manual to learn howto configure it.
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo ok they were bein insolent
<mieora> does anyone know if ubuntu 6.10 has live cd?
<Comrade-Sergei> i help people occasionally on this channel
<poningru> goban: a dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<poningru> mieora: yes
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: so don't pay the invoice
<Comrade-Sergei> mieora it is the live cd
<goban> poningru: thats what messed it up
<lisapc> mieora xbuntu
<petetetete> i can't find any way to set that in the router's control panel, maybe if it had dd-wrt on it, but I don't have that installed on this router
<Jackz> Okay - So I got the sudo-ness down.. but the new config is still screwy - Moving windows is choppy - scrolling through windows is choppy.. I assume it's a driver problem
<goban> does that command back it up somehow?
<poningru> mieora: the desktop cd is the ubuntu live cd
<poningru> goban: yes
<Comrade-Sergei> mieora the install cd is also a live cd
<darkch1ld> what audio formats can ubuntu recognize by default?  i seem to remember it not liking mp3
<macd> Jackz, is this an ATI card?
<Comrade-Sergei> yea
<poningru> goban: go to /etc/X11/
<lisapc> i cant get ubuntu to use my niveda 7300 :(
<Jackz> No. 7800GT
<mieora> oh, really? how silly of me, thank you
<poningru> there should be a xorg.conf.yyyymmddtime
<macd> Jackz, did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Jackz> Yeah..
<thedcm> is it true that ubuntu supports race mixing?
<macd> Jackz, "glxinfo | grep direct" shows yes or no?
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | thedcm
<ubotu> thedcm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Matthai> thedcm, what do you mean by race mixing?
<ACETAC1> macd, thanks macd i will look into that direction, thanks for your pointer, i really appreciate it =)
<mieora> another thing, does anyone heard any experience using ubuntu 6.10 on lenovo t60p?
<thedcm> Matthai: I mean like look at the logo, a bunch of people of different colors cooperating and being unified
<thedcm> surely that is not the way nature intended it
<macd> core , Kro says bye.
<core> hehe
<Matthai> so?
<core> yeah - I stuffed up :)
<goban> poningru: thanks i think that helped
<macd> thedcm, lets keep the discussion on support, not implied meanings.
<thedcm> it is a subliminal symbol for race mixing
<Frogzoo> thedcm: either ask an ubuntu related question, offer other's help - or take your race hate elsewhere, plskthx
<EdgEy> nature intended.. lol
<poningru> goban: no prob if you need to know how to get it back just ping me again
<Jackz> The new Xorg, or X or XServer config, whatever it was, makes Ubuntu refuse to boot, giving me an error about there being no screen detected, so I restored the original one - and it declares all 0's
<Matthai> how do YOU know what nature intended? :-)
<petetetete> he's just trolling
<Matthai> I mean who the hell are you? God? :-)))
<thedcm> because I follow the laws of nature
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<thedcm> God doestn exist
<thedcm> sry
<crimsun> thedcm: can it.
<Talaman> hey, where do i go to change my monitor settings? in the gui that is
<thedcm> you people are sick
<thedcm> racially sick
<Frogzoo> ops: thedcm needs to be shown the doors
<thedcm> honestly
<thedcm> disgusting
<EdgEy> thedcm.. back to the shortbus for you
<Comrade-Sergei> stfu
<macd> Talaman, system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<crimsun> thedcm: you're going to be sick outside this channel.
<Matthai> thedcm, Nature laws also doesnt exists :-)
<thedcm> you will be burned in infernal hell
<thedcm> I worship WOTAN
<thedcm> WILL OF THE ARYAN NATION
<crimsun> yes, great. Now go away.
<Comrade-Sergei> omg stfu man
<thedcm> WOTAN cannot be silenced
<Matthai> well I worship Linux :-))
<macd> users /ignore thedcm problem solved until an op solves it further.
<thedcm> for HE is all
<Talaman> wow, i'm not seing preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<thedcm> Matthai: linux is common for niggers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-70-143-28-102.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net]  by crimsun
<Comrade-Sergei> will an op boot him plz!
<Comrade-Sergei> thank you
<Jackz> Macd, The new Xorg, or X or XServer config, whatever it was, makes Ubuntu refuse to boot, giving me an error about there being no screen detected, so I restored the original one - and it declares all 0's, the command that is
<Comrade-Sergei> what a n00b
<Matthai> thedcm, lol, I am from europe, we do not have words like that ("niggers") :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-70-143-28-102.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net]  by crimsun
<macd> Jackz, wait that command "glxinfo | grep direct" shows you all zeros?
<Jackz> The new Xorg, or X or XServer config, whatever it was, makes Ubuntu refuse to boot, giving me an error about there being no screen detected, so I restored the original one - and it declares all 0's
<Jackz> Oops
<petetetete> the best thing to do is ignore people like that, they're just trolling for responses like that
<Jackz> Wrong copy-paste
<liquiddoom> How can I update the index that "Search for Files..." uses?
<Talaman> brb
<Jackz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Matthai> ok, serious question, how to tar a file, but I want tared and gziped file to be split into several volumes 1 Mb maximum each?
<ZorglubZ> Hello all, I have problems getting the DNS server IP to stick... it constantly reverts to the ICS (local) IP
<petetetete> anyways, Frogzoo: there's no way to configure the ports on my router's side, i'm thinkin this on board nic is fried, would you agree?
<core> Matthai: you need to use split mate
<macd> Jackz, ok, then you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add:  Load           "glx"
<Comrade-Sergei> <lisapc> frost wire isnt in synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Jackz> Macd, Does itm atter where I add it.. beginning? End of code?
<macd> !limewire | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Matthai> can you give me an example? I couldn't find a switch...
<macd> Jackz, where all the other load lines are will be fine
<Comrade-Sergei> i know
<Comrade-Sergei> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<macd> Comrade-Sergei, read that link, enable the proper repos, install the software.
<Comrade-Sergei> i got the repos there its not showing up
<petetetete> Frogzoo?
<macd> Comrade-Sergei, you didnt read the link obviously ;P download the deb file from the frostwire website.
<Comrade-Sergei> macd i know im trying
<kosnick> hi , if just found out that i got no swap space , even though when installing i made a partition with 500 mb of swap. Free gives me now 0!!! . Formating it with gparted as linux-swap is ok?
<goban> how do i change to 1680x1050 resolution?
<macd> Comrade-Sergei, type this: "wget http://www.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb && sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb"
<Jackz> macd, Sorry for being.. such a n00b, but how am I supposed to add the line? In gedit I can't save it because it's read-only..
<macd> !widescreen | goban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> errr
<spua7> goban: edit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<jaek> can i make mdadm run --assemble on boot? my root partition is a raid1 md partition and it the disk got "degraded" cus the cable was loose for a while...
<macd> Jackz, yeah you need to sudo ;)
<goban> spua7: what do i edit?
<ZorglubZ> I know that! goban: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EdgEy> Jackz, in terminal, sudo nano (whatever)
<EdgEy> or
<spua7> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EdgEy> gksudo gedit
<Beverage> hey folks, I am watching a japanese drama but VLC is butchering my soft subtitles anyone got some suggetsions on how i can fix, it works fine in windows and i have my video card drivers installed
<EdgEy> sudo/gksudo run apps as root, gk is for GUI programs
<spua7> goban: or just set our res via gui
<lisapc> Beverage heheh
<spua7> goban: under system<pref
<Jackz> macd, How'm I supposed to sudo from gedit?.. in gedit?.. ect
<Comrade-Sergei> ty macd!
<EdgEy> Jackz, sudo is a terminal command
<EdgEy> runs an app as root
<macd> Jackz, ohh I was saying from a terminal "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<goban> ZorglubZ: thanks
<petetetete> alright gentlemen, I am giving up on my onboard lan.  so now how do i uninstall the drivers for it and disable it so that it doesn't look like there are two ethernet cards installed after i plug in this extra pci nic I have?
<Beverage> lisapc, my ocmputer is relatively powerful there i no reason it shouldnt be able to run this
<ZorglubZ> but anyways... I have a network problem I need help with, DNS server addy keeps resetting, anyone able&willing to help?
<goban> spua7: my resolution isnt listed
<lisapc> i cant get ubuntu to use my Nvidia Geoforce Go 7300.  Any help?
<ZorglubZ> yw goban
<Jackz> Whoa.. what is this Nano?
<macd> lisapc, do you have more than one video card?
<EdgEy> lisapc, tried installing nvidia-glx?
<local> test3D
<Beverage> jackz, nano is a built in terminal text editor
<lisapc> macd no
<macd> Jackz, its a editor
<macd> lisapc, then can you see anything on your screen?
<lisapc> EdgEy no. I sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx  ?
<lisapc> macd yes
<EdgEy> yes
<macd> lisapc use apt-get install.
<lisapc> EdgEy ok fanx
<macd> lisapc, then how would you say ubuntu isnt using your video card ;)
<EdgEy> use apt-get not aptitude tho
<lisapc> macd ill try sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<macd> lisapc, use apt-get install not aptitude.
<ryan_> i cant connect to my router with a linksys wmp54g wireless card...
<core> Matthai: try this mate  split --line-bytes=1m test.dat foo.tar.gz
<ethan> quit
<core> that will put your tar file into 1MB chunks
<Jackz> macd, Thanks again, sorry I'm such a n00b.. now I have to restart for that to take effect.. so I'll be back shortly..
<macd> Jackz, just log out of X.
<macd> logout and back in.
<johnficca> dose anyone know how to fix the lines in totem when playing a video?
<lisapc> EdgEy why apt-get, not aptitude?
<macd> johnficca, download better video?
<ubuntu> how do i mount a harddrive
<ZorglubZ> no takers on my DNS problem? :(
<macd> lisapc, apt-get is more intuitive for linux newbs.
<lisapc> macd ok
<johnficca> I've tried a lot of videos
<lisapc> ubuntu thats an odd question someone using your nick ;)
<ubuntu> im on a live CD
<ubuntu> thats the automatic nic
<ubuntu> k
<macd> ZorglubZ, Im sure someone will come along and help you ;) just give it time.
<goban> ZorglubZ: i just tried doing to reconfigure and it messed stuff up, i good thing i backed up :) i just want to add the resolution, can i do that manually
<darkch1ld> anyone know of a blog host that _doesn't_ require registration?
<macd> ZorglubZ, in /etc/network/interfaces is your DNS server address in there?
<macd> darkch1ld, kinda defeats the purpose right? just use a pastebin.
<ubuntu> how do you mount a harddrive?
<lisapc> ubuntu eg, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<ubuntu> thank you
<test3D> running fiesty... the nvida fails to load glx.... dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000043gl
<lisapc> ubuntu anytime
<lisapc> test3D whats fiesty?
<ZorglubZ> ummm.. macd: looking, it'll take a min (or 5 :P)
<ubuntu> "ubuntu anytime" sounds like it could be a ubuntu live cd
<macd> test3D, report the bug, feisty is not supported in this channel please use #ubuntu+1
<test3D> the next version of ubunut
<test3D> k
<lisapc> test3D after 6.10?
<Jack1> Fiesty is 7.04
<macd> lisapc 7.04
<lisapc> macd ok ty
<lisapc> macd :)
<macd> and actually lisapc Edgy is after dapper, then feisty.
<ubuntu> lisapc: where does it mount it to?
<petetetete> question: any particular thing i need to do to get ubuntu to recognize / install drivers for a network card I just shoved into it?
<lisapc> macd ah ok. that means im using Edgy.  xbuntu 6.10
<lisapc> macd should i upgrade from xfc to kde?
<macd> petetetete, "lspci" should show it, then use "modprobe" to load the appropriate modules, then youll need to generate a new modulemap.
<macd> lisapc thats not an upgrade thats more a preference
<lisapc> ubuntu look in /mnt
<ZorglubZ> macd: nope, no DNS addy at all; not the one I've put in repeatedly in Networking, anf not the one it auto-reverts to
<lisapc> macd do u use kde or gnome?
<macd> ZorglubZ, ahhhh ok, then I suggest you adding the settings to /etc/network/interfaces and not use the GUI way of setting it.
<mindstate> anyone familiar with fglrx ati driver? im having a world of trouble
<lisapc> macd is it hard to get my adsl2+ broadband modem to work?
<macd> lisapc, gnome.
<ubuntu> lisapc: i found it, but my desktop folder is locked, and thats where the files i need are, how do i veiw the desktop folder?
<lisapc> ubuntu not sure sorry
<lisapc> ubuntu sudo?
<ubuntu> i ddi
<ubuntu> did*
<macd> good luck ZorglubZ its 1am here I need to jet.
<petetetete> actually, i didn't need to do anything, it, dare I say, "plugged and played"
<ZorglubZ> goban: sorry, no clue... I used i915 to get it to work on this PB
<ubuntu> i can view everything but desktop
<mindstate> anyone familiar with fglrx ati driver? im having a world of trouble
<RememberPOL> Hi
<RememberPOL> How can I reinstall the latest driver from the apt-get repository?
<ZorglubZ> ok, macd, no worries... g'night:)
<arrenlex> !ask | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack1> The screen portion of my xorg config says that my device is a gneric device.. is that a bad thing? Shouldn't it have my video card listed there?
<Comrade-Sergei> macd it doesnt fire up when i click the icon what the ?
<johnficca> mindstate, what kind of trouble?
<mindstate> arrenlex: i cant get X to start up using the  fglrx driver
<petetetete> This is a turnkey day for me and linux, ubuntu was actually easier and quicker to install than windows.
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<skar> Frogzoo: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234706&page=27&highlight=jmicron, FC6 and other distro's seem to work on i965 chipsets
<skar> Frogzoo: any work arounds available already?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i add the user "ryan" to the group "vboxusers"?
<RememberPOL> I've had to revert to 2.6.17-10-386 because
<mindstate> arrenlex: X wont start, no screens found with the fglrx module loaded
<RememberPOL> my xorg crashed
<arrenlex> mindstate: Ah, no screens found. Would it be possible for you to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<johnficca> mindstate, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Comrade-Sergei> macd? it doesnt work...?
<mindstate> arrenlex: yes give me a second
<RememberPOL> arrenlex: Might you know how to reinstall the latest kernel with apt-get ?
<mindstate> johnficca: ati radeon
<johnficca> X what
<arrenlex> RememberPOL: If your question is "how do I reinstall a package", the answer is sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<RememberPOL> no
<RememberPOL> specifically the kernel
<RememberPOL> latest kernel
<RememberPOL> i already have it, but i want to remove and reinstall it...
<johnficca> mindstate, did you follow the steps on the ati wiki site?
<mindstate> johnficca: yes too a tee
<mindstate> arrenlex: i posted it on my site..easier to scp from terminal ..mindstate.cerveau.us/xorg.conf
<Xif> is there a reason not to have a REALLY short and simple password (like "p") if I'm not running an SSH server?
<RememberPOL> yes
<arrenlex> mindstate: Interesting. 1x1 resolution. I wonder what that would look like.
<petetetete> well thanks everyone for your help, i am very impressed with ubuntu so far ( just installed for the first time today) and will probably be back, but I will spread the livecd, adios
<johnficca> mindstate, did you do the ubuntu way or manually?
<Jack1>  The screen portion of my xorg config says that my device is a gneric device.. is that a bad thing? Shouldn't it have my video card listed there?  Also when it tells me to change the driver portion of the xorg.conf , which driver portion does it mean? There are many.
<mindstate> arrenlex: lol well it was done automatically
<RememberPOL> arrenlex: Any idea?
<Xif> RememberPOL: and that reason is...?
<mindstate> johnficca: i guess the ubuntu way..i just followed the instructions for Edgy
<arrenlex> RememberPOL: Do you know the package name?
<RememberPOL> no
<arrenlex> RememberPOL: And\or are you running this kernel right now?
<rcrook> hi all, can someone give me pointers on how to setup opensynce with my ipaq? specifically with the file plugin?
<RememberPOL> arrenlex: No
<RememberPOL> I'm running 2.6.17-10-386
<RememberPOL> one older than the latest
<johnficca> mindstate, you might want to try the manul way.
<mindstate> johnficca: whats the manual way
<johnficca> mindstate, Method 2 on this page http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Jack1> The screen portion of my xorg config says that my device is a gneric device.. is that a bad thing? Shouldn't it have my video card listed there?  Also when it tells me to change the driver portion of the xorg.conf , which driver portion does it mean? There are many.
<RememberPOL> arrenlex: 2.6.17-11-generic looks to be the latest
<mindstate> johnficca: thanks
<arrenlex> Jack1: There is only one device section. Look for Section "Device"
<mindstate> ill see brb
<arrenlex> RememberPOL: There you go. Reinstall that, then.
<Jack1> Okay. Device it is.
<johnficca> mindsate, just give it a try, I always try one and if it dose not work I do the other
<ZorglubZ|away> bugger'd.. can anyone giveme the syntax to use for dns servers in etc/network/interfaces ?
<me> I am getting a coredump on glx usage... glxinfo dumps...
<me> I am getting a coredump on glx usage... glxinfo dumps... / oh.. hter are no errors in the xorg.log
<Agrajag-> g'day, i was setting up ldap on a machine, and there's an incorrect ldap ip somewhere. on boot i get "nss_ldap: could not connect to any LDAP server as ....", and never gets anywhere, as it just tries over and over again. how can i disable ldap stuff on boot? (it still happens with recovery mode)
<johnficca> mindstate, make sure you remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package first
<rryan> so... off the top of anyone's head, is there a problem with the apache2 ubuntu package that causes the apache2 daemon to die every few days for no apparent reason? Ive run into this on a couple different boxes running 6.10. They each had pretty simple setups, generally nothign more complicated than mod_php.
<CaptainMorgan> any links for me to setup a mysql database? I didn't find any services similar in System->Admin->Services..
<threeseas> help - I can't log on to my desktop - using another machine - the message I get and the search thru script files leads me to believe there is an issue with two file /var/log/wtmp and /var/run/utmp
<Xif> is there a reason not to have a REALLY short and simple password (like "p") if I'm not running an SSH server?
<D_dog> xif in reality a password on your home computer that has no real outside threats is very safe and a short one would be adequate however
<mneptok> Xif: of course. ssh isn't the only way to gain access
<D_dog> you should get into a good practice of using secure passwords
<threeseas> mkdtmp: private socket dir: no space left on device --- but there is I believ
<D_dog> passwords with numbers and letters are fairly secure and not that hard to remember
<Xif> mneptok: which other way is there on a regular Ubuntu installation?
<arrenlex> Xif: Your stupid friends who hang out at your house all the time will accidentally log in one time, and then for the next ten years they will insist they "hacked" you with their "hacking skills", drive you insane, and cause you to murder them, landing you in jail, where you will be raped by large black men and otherwise traumatised until your release 30 years later when you are the shell of a human being and live for a while robbing liquor
<arrenlex> :)
<Xif> D_dog: yeah, but I'm using sudo a lot and tired of typing it all :)
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> how can i log into a remote XMDCP session in ubuntu
<zoidberg> ?
<mneptok> Xif: Google for "remote exploit." i'm sure what you find is not limiteh to openssh. ;)
<D_dog> i understand but good habits will stay with you the rest of your life
<zoidberg> macd, are u there
<Xif> arrenlex: oh, I see >_>
<Xif> mneptok: will a remote exploiter need my password?
<arrenlex> Xif: Yeah, eh.
<sorush21> is there anything similar to system restore point in ubuntu
<zoidberg> macd, u told me how to do it but i couldnt find the XMDCP option in the log in session menu
<Xif> arrenlex: btw, I'd rule prison, so no worries.
<mneptok> Xif: a remote exploit usually doesn't get you sudo access. but if your password is "p" then that safety net goes right out the window.
<Xif> D_dog: actually, mneptok may have a point. a remote exploiter can easily escalate priviliges if I have a stupid root password.
<D_dog> all true but in reality you have little to fear..i still suggest you use a fairly secure password for home
<Xif> guess I might just change it to something more secure once I'm done with the basic setup (and don't need sudo that much anymore).
<Xif> D_dog: yeah, I've had a Debian hacked.
<rylan> so, for some reason i log in, i have sound, after a while, possibly because another program is effing it up. i have no sound. i restart, and i have sound again. rinse repeat
<incorrect> can linux do stateful failover networking yet?
<Xif> what do you guys think of Gentoo? :P
<mneptok> Xif: i try not to,
* Xif thinks about trying it
<Xif> mneptok: hehe, why?
<arrenlex> Xif: Life is too short to run gentoo.
<Tiplet> I'm more at a loss of words over Gentoo than I am on the state of humanity.
<Xif> it's seems to be coming into fashion again.
<incorrect> Xif, i used getntoo for some time
<mneptok> Xif: it's a cute toy, but i wouldn't take it on the highway.
<incorrect> i agree with arrenlex, i have better things to do than watch stuff compile
<Xif> mneptok: why not?  other than the compile time, that is?
<incorrect> if you want to feel like you are getting the benefits of compiling stuff yourself, build your own debs
<incorrect> i have to build my own backports all the time
<fearphage> i set kubuntu to an unusable display range. i have edited the xorg.conf multiple times with no results. what do i need to revert to get anything displayed? kde will not start at all currently
<Xif> Tiplet: wouldn't compile time decrease to near nothing as hardware gets better?
<fearphage> unusable resolution*
<incorrect> setup falcon and you can push you debs to all your systems
<sorush21> is there anything similar to system restore point in ubuntu
<sorush21> system restore in windows
<Tiplet> Xif: That's all in escalation.
<incorrect> i maintain a amd64 and i386 repository on my network for all the systems i have
<mneptok> Xif: Gentoo? on a server? terrible idea.
<Tiplet> As hardware progresses, software capability and complexity follows.
<incorrect> mneptok: i know some guys who do, but i wouldn't let them run a network for me
<Xif> mneptok: ok, but what about for home/development station?
<mneptok> fearphage: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> Xif: what benefit is there?
<fearphage> did it a few times. selected lower resolutions everytime
<Tiplet> Compile times on hardware in its time in comparison to Claws-Mail or TB in this day of age.
<Xif> Tiplet: ok, so basically,  you rule it out because of compile time?
<Tiplet> Err, for Mutt.
<Tiplet> Xif: What, Gentoo?
<Xif> yes
* mneptok points to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xif> mneptok: not being hit by binary builds not available for my platform, for one.
<Tiplet> Gentoo has its place, I'd never recommend it unless you're very sure that you don't need the luxury of binary distribution.
<mneptok> Xif: such as?
<Tiplet> Well.
<Xif> I'm using AMD64 at home, and CoreDuo at work, the former lacks so many packages it's basically unusable, the later doesn't even have an Ubuntu distro for it.
<solid_liq> gentoo is supposed to be fast, but because of the compilation, it's actually the slowest heheh
<Tiplet> Most people would think that a Gentoo box would be ideal for server deployment.
<reduz> Question!! When I upgraded to EDGY, my xorg setup lost the ability to resize the screen using alt-ctrl-+/- , how do i turn that back on?
<mneptok> Xif: the Core Duo most certainly does. AMD64
<solid_liq> Tiplet: no, debian is, gentoo is crazy to use on a server
<mneptok> Xif: (or i386)
<Tiplet> Yeah.
<incorrect> Xif: if you want to try something, try it,  with gentoo you will learn a lot!
<RememberPOL> How can you check recently removed packages in synaptic?
<Jackz> Thanks a lot for the help, macd
<mneptok> Xif: what packages are missing for AMD64?
<Jackz> Turns out my real problem was just
<solid_liq> reduz: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, there'll probably be a comment in there telling you the flag to switch (not VTSwitch, but something similar)
<Xif> mneptok: yeah, eventually I just installed i386 on both. I needed Flash, Skype.
<Crypticfortune> mneptok: i read on the ubuntu forums that ubuntu had no plans to support intel core 2 duo. is it supposed to work with AMD64?
<Jackz> That the power to my video card was just being split too many times before it got there - and it wasn't getting enough power
<solid_liq> incorrect: you are incorrect! ;)
<Tiplet> No support for C2D?
<Xif> mneptok, Tiplet: you mean I should install the AMD64 version on the CoreDuo as well?
<mneptok> Xif: Gentoo is not going to get you Flash on AMD64, guy.
<reduz> solid_liq, i dont see anything in there
<incorrect> solid_liq: indeed i am
<Tiplet> I have no idea. lol
<Tiplet> I'm just boggling over Gentoo.
<Xif> mneptok: actually, I tried the Dapper AMD64, so maybe more packages are available for Edgy.
<solid_liq> reduz: hmm, try a google for xorg.conf then and read through the results
<Jackz> Well.. thanks a ton for your halp, guys
<mneptok> Crypticfortune: the Core 2 Duo uses the x86-64 instruction set
<skar> anyone know of a way i can install ubuntu on a p5b motherboard with i965 chipset? seems fedora core 6 supports this board already :(
<RememberPOL> Is there an apt-get log to check for recently removed packages?
<Tiplet> Server-wise, it's a mess as security patches need applied as soon as possible. And for a casual user, who needs a program for a use then and now... meh.
<Crypticfortune> mneptok: yeah i know. so theoretically it should work, right? so i wonder what was up with that forum post...
<solid_liq> Xif: if you want flash on amd64, you need to install firefox and flash9 in a 32-bit chroot jail
<Tiplet> skar: Any board in particular?
<incorrect> its amusing why someone in ubuntu askes should i try gentoo,  i might as well ask if i should try eating apples or reduce my coffee intake
<solid_liq> Xif: that'll work on any distro
<skar> Tiplet: Asus P5B non-deluxe version
* arrenlex eats apples and does not drink coffee.
<Tiplet> It couldn't hurt to try Gentoo.
<reduz> solid_liq, no, I mean.. I know the DontZoom and DontVTSwitch options, but they are not anywhere in my xorg.conf
<Xif> solid_liq: which is a nightmare... but I guess it's like that on all versions.
<Jackz> Wahoo!
<mneptok> Crypticfortune: what was up with that forum post is "don't believe the Intarzwebz" ;)
<Flannel> RememberPOL: /var/log/ and then the dpkg logs
<Xif> skar: there's some parameters you need to pass. are you trying to install Edgy?
<solid_liq> Xif: btw, I'm running amd64 edgy right now, there's plenty here
<Xif> solid_liq: but not Flash or Skype
<skar> xif: i'm game for dapper or edgy :)
<skar> xif: not feisty at its alpha stage
<solid_liq> reduz: oh, DontZoom is it, just add it, DontZoom=false
<mneptok> Xif: another distro will not give you Flash and Skype in x64-64 form. period.
<Tiplet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<solid_liq> Xif: thank closed-source software for that
<Crypticfortune> mneptok: indeed. but im trying to get some linux distro running on this new intel core 2 duo machine my lab just bought and neither ubuntu or gentoo nor mepis is
<reduz> solid_liq, oh
<Crypticfortune> mneptok: (oops) loading the kernel... =(
<solid_liq> Xif: 32-bit chroot for those :(
<solid_liq> mneptok: no, knowing how to setup a 32-bit chroot for them will, though, on any distro :P
<Tiplet> That board's listed down there under the mis-detection of SATA controller.
<skar> Tiplet: that page doesn't seem to list a solution, that page almost concludes there's no solution, maybe they've updated the page after i saw it 2 days ago
<solid_liq> mneptok: er, should've read that better heheh
<mneptok> solid_liq: feel free to spend *your* time walking users through that.
<Tiplet> skar: Don't know what to say, other than doing blind Google searches.
<xopher> solid_liq, or, use nspluginwrapper
<skar> Tiplet: hehe that's where i stumbled upon FC6 working on this board, gonna install FC6, then use its kernel config to build a new kernel for ubuntu ;)
<solid_liq> mneptok: heheh, I don't help newbs :D  I switched to kubuntu finally after using everything else, though I must admit I'm tempted to go back to debian
<mneptok> skar: does that board have a PATA controller?
<skar> Tiplet: gonna take some 2 more days, but i think its worth it
<Tiplet> Only problems I ever heard about P5B boards were with the jMicron controllers.
<Tiplet> mm, better safe than sorry.
<xopher> solid_liq, what's so tempting about debian? 
<skar> mneptok: yup a jmicron pata one which doesn't have support in dapper for now
<Tiplet> I'm building a C2D rig next month after the E6350 launches.
<mneptok> skar: it's supported, but the drivel is missing from initramfs
<solid_liq> xopher: it's nice and fast, and I've been using linux long enough that it's plenty easy for me to get setup the way I like
<mneptok> *driver
<skar> Tiplet: i'm running a 4300 @ 3 GHZ, will get a better HSF and clock it to 3.6, 100% overclock
<mneptok> (might be drvel, too)
<Tiplet> Only worry of mine is if nvidia-glx will support the 8600GTX early enough.
<Tiplet> Man, I've been wondering about the 4300.
<solid_liq> xopher: oh, and it's really fast, faster than ubuntu
<skar> mneptok: oh ok, how do i make a new initramd with the driver loaded from it during grub time?
<Tiplet> 9x multiplier, right?
<xopher> solid_liq, really? a noticable difference?
<solid_liq> xopher: oh hell yeah
<bwilson> What does this mean?  ::   Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock  open
<xopher> solid_liq, in what way? application startup? snappier?
<xopher> bwilson, run as root
<solid_liq> xopher: you just need to have a lot more gnu/linux knowledge accumulated to get it setup fully
<xopher> bwilson, correction, with sudo
<bwilson> xopher:  i am.    sudo -i
<xopher> bwilson, or, then you have synaptic running at the same time
<Flannel> bwilson: Close other package managers you have running
<solid_liq> xopher: way snappier, noticably lower cpu utilization, lower memory consumption, it just flies
<mneptok> skar: you need to drop to a console, inject the driver into the initramfs, sudo depmod -a, and update-initramfs
<bwilson> Flannel:  oh i cant update and have Add/Remove Applications running at the same time?
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why MadMan crashes unexpectantly?
<solid_liq> bwilson: or check to make sure you don't have another apt/whatever instance running
<xopher> solid_liq, well, I started with debian, swithed to ubuntu mainly because my pc crashed, and hehe, I had the ubuntu cd on my desk
<Tiplet> Hahaha.
<Tiplet> You never appreciate the beauty of a command shell until you try to manage a directory if 98,000+ images.
<youkilldkennedy> Hehe
<Kr0ntab> tahts a lot of pr0n
<xopher> now WHY would you have 98,000 images in one directory? :|
<Kr0ntab> ;)
<Tiplet> I mirrored an archive of Moeboard.
<xopher> And it was already answered
<Steil> my right alt key isn't mapped in X, how can i fix it?
<youkilldkennedy> Hehe
<solid_liq> xopher: heheh, I started with redhat 5.1, used it through redhat 9, took a brief detour to mandrake 9.1, used slackware for about 1.5 years, moved to gentoo, got sick and tired of compiling everything all the time, moved to kubuntu because it was a stark contrast, and have used debian at various times through all that, oh and suse (briefly), so I wanted the ultra easy route for awhile, but really I realize now that debian is actually
<solid_liq> the easiest in the long run.  More stable, better package selection...
<skar> mneptok: this command sequence when trying to boot with dapper installer? when it fails to detect and drops to busybox shell?
<youkilldkennedy> How do I get a custom launcher in GNOME to run a file in a specific program?
<solid_liq> oh, after using gentoo for about 1.5-2 years is when I got sick of it, heheh
<xopher> solid_liq, true I guess. What did you think of suse?
<solid_liq> xopher: too bloated
<Tiplet> youkilldkennedy: You mean a launcher for the desktop or in the menu?
<mneptok> skar: no, those are not exact commands. if that process does not make sense, then you probably should not try it. sorta a "you must be this tall to ride this ride" kinda thing. no offense. ;)
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: Menu
<solid_liq> xopher: I think it might be nice if they improved their package management and streamlined the whole distro tho
<Tiplet> youkilldkennedy: There's bound to be an easier method but .desktop (basically, launchers) files in /usr/share/applications/.
<xopher> solid_liq, which probably won't happen, well anytime soon anyway
<skar> solid_liq: i too dumped gentoo after 2 years, switched to ubuntu for desktop, though for servers with exotics libds and development, no beating gentoo with its source based installs and use flags
<solid_liq> xopher: yep
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: Sounds like a plan. Thanks.
<Tiplet> Total: 19 G (98220 files, 1 directory) <-- That's a whole lotta ecchi. :\
<skar> mneptok: i know initram can be mounted, etc, whats the driver name?
<skar> mneptok: hmm maybe i can try this, have done similar stuff before, just that ubuntu got me out of those low level stuff for far too long ;)
<solid_liq> skar: nah, I switched to debian for the servers, more reliable, faster, more stable.  seriously, the packages built for debian are usually built by the project leads themselves, so they're built very well
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: Oh.. I figured it out. Was just typing the wrong thing. ^^
<aliasd> heyas, i just installed a new soundcard, it shows up in aplay -l and it shows up in lspci, but it doesnt have a new dsp... how do i make it so?
<Tiplet> Anyone have an idea as how to limit the number of lines outputted by 'ls' (with them in a single column, course)?
<solid_liq> well, no one is answering in #kde, so: anyone know if I can setup konsole to automatically switch my schema to VIMColors when I run vim?
<solid_liq> Tiplet: yep
<solid_liq> Tiplet: how many lines?
<Tiplet> I dunno, 400? lol
<solid_liq> Tiplet: and just the first amount? last amount?  what?
<Tiplet> The first four-hundred lines.
<Crypticfortune> question - so never having run/installed ubuntu before, im not sure what's supposed to be happening, but why would it be getting to "booting the kernel." and then hang indefinitely?
<solid_liq> Tiplet: ls | head -n 400
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: does it say "kernel panic" somewhere?
<Tiplet> Haha, right on.
<solid_liq> :D
<Tiplet> I really need to read a man page on head someday.
<Crypticfortune> solid_liq: nope. just a blinking cursor
<solid_liq> Tiplet: for the last 400, use:   ls | tail -n 400
<monzie> hi all
<monzie>  i have a problem with mutt on ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<Tiplet> mm, time to divi up some sweet, degrading ecchi.
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: maybe your X server wasn't configured correctly then
<Crypticfortune> Tiplet: or to look at them at your leisure: ls | less
<monzie> it does not refresh IMAP folders automatically, is there any way it can do it?
<Crypticfortune> solid_liq: im just booting off the cd. i tried the "safe graphics mode" thing, same result. is there a "console only" mode somewhere?
<solid_liq> Tiplet, Crypticfortune: then you can scroll up and down through them, with vi-style keybindings too :)  j,k,<space bar>, etc :)
<seamus7> Hi I'm on Edgy using XGL/Beryl with an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 ... if my system finishes booting ... all works great ... but half the time it feezes on boot up or stalls for a two or three minutes ... I bet it's something simple but not sure .. any ideas?
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: try pressing <ctrl><alt><F1>
<Tiplet> mm
<youkilldkennedy> Does anyone know anything about MadMan?
<rryan> Anyone know why apache2 tends to die periodically in 6.10?
<senectus> I cant seem to upgrade from cd because of these three apps, any ideas on how to fix it? dpkg-dev g++ libc6-dev
<solid_liq> rryan: probably because the packages in 6.10 period don't seem like they were put together nearly as well as the packages in 6.06
* ZorglubZ tries a reboot to see if the /etc/network/interfaces edit worked...
<kazuka> my linux install finally isnt crashing
<exs> I'm using ubuntu but I came from a windows background. Is there any network bandwidth controlling program similar to NetLimiter?.. I'm used to controlling how much bandwidth I use .. Thanks
<kazuka> its kinda wierd
<rryan> hmm... i've also seen it happen in 6.06
<solid_liq> exs: yeah, a bunch, but I don't use them personnally.  search for bandwidth quota tool
<kazuka> and my game cod2 is working properly
<Crypticfortune> solid_liq: i dont think its getting far enough for <ctrl><alt><F1> to mean anything. the kernel isnt even loaded yet.
<solid_liq> rryan: well, you know you should be using apache 1.3.x instead of 2.x anyway, right?
<bwilson> Does apache 1.0 come preinstalled?
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: hrm
<Slart> exs: I haven't seen anything on linux that deals with individual applications like netlimiter.. but I haven't seen everything.. there might be something out there
<solid_liq> bwilson: no, it's server software, so you need to apt-get install it
<braneq> hello, is here someone from slovakia or czech?
<braneq> i need help with kubuntu edgy.
<bwilson> solid_liq:  so in order for /etc/init.d/apache to exist somebody on the computer would have installed it?
<solid_liq> Slart, exs: actually, clever iptables rules can give you that
<kazuka> guys
<solid_liq> bwilson: yep
<rryan> solid_liq: shrug.. i haven't had a huge number of problems with apache2 in the past... just specifically with ubuntu
<Slart> solid_liq: oh? application quotas? didn't know that.. any nice words to google for?
<solid_liq> rryan: not just on ubuntu, but period, you should use 1.3.x
<fearphage> anyone have experience with the rage xl driver? its not being recognized on my comp although i see it is for others
<fearphage> its not even recognized as ati
<solid_liq> Slart: no, you have to create the rules by process id, so you have to pgrep for the app and use the pids resulting for your rules
<rryan> solid_liq: yea i know, i'm saying i've had good stability with it on other distros, which suggests to me that it's more an issue with the package. If I can't track down the reason for it I guess I'll just move back to 1.3.x
<braneq> i was upgrade from dapper to edgy. in dapper after typing "uname -r" i was see some like "2.6.15-27-k7"
<solid_liq> rryan: but you know that, by design, the 2.x series has security vulnerabilities in it?  the black hats all say to use 1.3.x if you don't want your apache server hacked
<bwilson> solid_liq:  so to install apache2 do i use apt-get install apache2?  instead of just apache?
<Slart> solid_liq: ah.. looks like a crontab script would be in order then... thanks
<Crypticfortune> maybe this cd is hosed.....if i hit escape to go to the text boot menu, hit enter for default, it hangs on loading initrd...
<solid_liq> bwilson: yep
<solid_liq> Slart: or better, a daemon
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: yeah, that may be the problem
<Slart> solid_liq:  of course.. a daemon would be even better
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: unless the cd is for the wrong architecture ;)
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why the program MadMan closes every time you change songs?
<Tiplet> youkilldkennedy: Run it in a terminal and post the error output (if any) in the Patebin.
<solid_liq> Slart: or, you could symlink the apps to a script which starts the app, then inserts the proper iptables rules using the pids from the app once it's started
<braneq> in edgy i have to choise only "x.x.xx-xx-386" or "x.x.xx-xx-generic"
<Tiplet> Pastebin, even. :\
<solid_liq> youkilldkennedy: it's probably crashing
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> i need some help with XMDCP
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<Flannel> !ask | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> braneq: generic is what you want
<Slart> solid_liq: yes, I'm guessing you only have max 5 applications you want to limit anyway..
<Crypticfortune> solid_liq: intel core 2 duo -> AMD64 distro right? quite frustrating =(
<braneq> Flannel: generiv = k7 ?
<Tiplet> Is there any tool to generate a sequence of numbers? :o
<zoidberg> i'm trying to log in into an XMDCP session i enabled XMDCP on the login menu but i still dont see it there?
<Flannel> braneq: yes, they've all been rolled into one kernel with optimizations configured at runtime
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: yeah.  you might want to try ia32 instead
<Flannel> zoidberg: youre trying to login to another machien from your own?
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: 64 bit can be annoying because of the proprietary apps not having 64 bit flavors anyway
<Crypticfortune> Tiplet: what do you mean sequence? for example: "seq 5 10" will print out "5 6 7 8 9 10"
<zoidberg> Flannel, yes
<braneq> Flannel: ok, thanx. i have onemore question :P
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: How would I run it in the terminal? I'm a week old in linux ^^
<Tiplet> Crypticfortune: Exactly like that, actually. lol
<solid_liq> youkilldkennedy: go to a terminal and type the name.  if it doesn't work, type:    whereis programsname
<zoidberg> Flannel, are u there
<zoidberg> cananyone help me
<youkilldkennedy> solid_liq: After pressing Whereis: MadMan it shows "Madman:" and thats it.
<solid_liq> youkilldkennedy: try it all lower case
<Kaso> So i wonder if anyone could gimme a hand; my firefox isnt saving its config between sessions, eariler people suggested it was permissions fault, but ls -al /home/kaso/.mozilla/ gives me drwxrwxr--  3 kaso kaso 4096 2007-02-12 14:39 firefox so i have full RW access, anyone got other ideas?
<daftman> hi
<daftman> can someone help me stop evolution from running at the start?
<seamus7> Hi I'm on Edgy using XGL/Beryl on an ATI Radeon X1300 card ... works great ...  but half the time my computer freezes on bootup .... can someone scan my /var/log/messages, Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf files here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6523/  ???
<solid_liq> Kaso: ls -l ~/.mozilla
<Crypticfortune> solid_liq: ok, the i386 version breaks even sooner. it just says "loading" and hangs....
<solid_liq> Kaso: ls -ld ~/.mozilla
<solid_liq> Crypticfortune: hrm, weird
<Flannel> zoidberg: Click the "options" button, remote login should be there
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: Where do I find a pastebin?
<solid_liq> youkilldkennedy: pastebin.com
<Flannel> !paste | youkilldkennedy
<ubotu> youkilldkennedy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zoidberg> there is no options button
<dromer> !pastebin | youkilldkennedy
<zoidberg> Flannel, there is a Sessions button
<daftman> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<Crypticfortune> is there ever any bad problem with the ubuntu installer not dealing well with certain cd-rom drives?
<Flannel> zoidberg: lower left corner, no options button?  Alright, go ahead and login, then go to the Login preferences config, and the "remote" tab
<Kaso> solid_liq, drwxrwxr-- 4 kaso kaso 4096 2007-02-12 21:00 /home/kaso/.mozilla   and its still not saving
<zoidberg> ok then?
<daftman> can some one help me remove evolution running at boot
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6524/
<seamus7> My system is freezing on boot up about half the time, any linux gurus out there available to scan my log files here... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6523/
<Flannel> zoidberg: er, hmm.  that's not the right thing, that'll make it so others can login to you.  You're looking for local settings, what setting did you enable already?
<braneq> i have install fglrx drivers in this edgy, and the system has be freezy few second after logon...
<Slart> seamus7: my system does the same.. about half the time it halts after some usb stuff..
<daftman> hello
<daftman> can anyone help me remove evolution at start up?
<Tiplet> youkilldkennedy: Have no idea what to make of that, was hoping it'd be a little more human readable. :E
<bwilson> How can I start apache server?
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: Err, I pasted the wrong thing.
<Tiplet> daftman: Not a GNOME user but there should be an entry in the control panel to edit your session and/or auto-started programs.
<Flannel> bwilson: it starts on bootup, but /etc/init.d/apache start
<daftman> Tiplet: what control panel?
<Flannel> bwilson: or /etc/init.d/apache2 start, if youre running apache2
<seamus7> Slart: hmmm I bet it's something simple ... I'm on the 2.16.17.11 kernel on Edgy with XGL/Beryl using an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 ... once it finishes booting everything works great
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6525/
<daftman> gnome doesn't have control panel
<solid_liq> Kaso: try chown kaso:kaso -R ~/.mozilla
<Tiplet> System > Preferences?
<bwilson> Flannel:  in the init.d folder i have apache and apache2
<Tiplet> I haven't used GNOME since... I can't remember.
<whiz2_> does anyone in here know what file I need to edit to make a program startup when I boot Linux but before my desktop session begins?
<daftman> I checked
<daftman> it has the basic
<daftman> it doesn't even list evolution
<Flannel> bwilson: Well, then you have them both installed. and that's probably the reason you're having issues.
<daftman> but the stupid bugger keep runing at start
<daftman> the evolution server that is
<brokenarrowLinux> hey, im completly new to Linux, and to Ubuntu, my question how do i get my sound to work?
<Slart> seamus7: I'm using the 2.6.17-11-generic kernel on a AMD 64 bit... same thing here.. when it works it works flawlessly.. using 64 bit ubuntu, beryl sometimes
<senectus> is there any way to force apt to upgrade from CDROM _ONLY_ ?
<Tiplet> Oh, I thought you meant the client itself.
<daftman> no
<daftman> not the client
<daftman> the server
<whiz2_> I'm running kubuntu and trying to have vncserver running as my user when the computer boots
<Kaso> solid_liq, no change with that
<daftman> evolution-exchange-storage
<Slart> seamus7: oh.. and I use nvidia
<daftman> and evolution-data-server
<whiz2_> without having to login to TTY to start it
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: Mind taking a look at the new pastebin? I pasted the wrong stuff earlier. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6525/
<seamus7> Slart: yeah it's frustrating .... hmmm nvidia huh? I'm on ATI ... I've read that Nvidia cards are much easier than ATI to work with in Ubuntu
<solid_liq> Kaso: run:   which firefox
<Slart> seamus7: but I think my system hangs before x even starts, so I don't think I can blame X
<Tiplet> youkilldkennedy: Looked already, don't know what to make of it. :\
<bwilson> I just removed apache2 and apache and for some reason in the init.d folder there is apache and apache 2.  Why?
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: Oh, okay.
<whiz2_> i take it no one knows?
<Kaso> solid_liq, /usr/bin/firefox
<kraut> moin
<senectus> is there any way to force apt to upgrade from CDROM _ONLY_ ? (from dapper to edgy)
<seamus7> Slart: yeah i dunno really.. I'm hoping some linux guru here will look at my logs...
<Deaglebear> hello is am getting this error can someone help me?
<Deaglebear> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deaglebear> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Slart> seamus7: well.. I haven't tried ATI on linux.. but the nvidia card is pretty easy, driver installation is a no brainer.. nvidia supplies a install script tha tbuilds kernel modules, edits xorg.conf and everything
<Flannel> senectus: sure, remove all non CDrom stuff from your repository (well, comment them)
<Tiplet> whiz2_: You sure apache(2) were meta-packages?
<solid_liq> Kaso: have you tried running firefox from the shell?
<seamus7> Any linux guru willing to look at a few of my log files here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6523/   my system is freezing half the time on boot up.
<Tiplet> dpkg -l | grep apache
<whiz2_> huh?
<whiz2_> I'm not running apache(2)
<Kaso> Umm, just running "firefox" seems to give me the exact same results
<seamus7> Slart: Nvidia is what I'll go with on my next computer ... this one was a surprise gift so I had no say.
<Frogzoo> Deaglebear: looks like a syntax error in your sources.list
<senectus> Flannel, thats what I thought, and have done that, but it won't "upgrade" off that CDROM
<Tiplet> I meant either package: apache/apache2.
<kazuka> hey
<Deaglebear> ok so how can i change that line to remove the quotes
<whiz2_> I'm not running apache at all
<Flannel> senectus: which CD are you using?  Desktop or alternate?
<dromer> hmm, I have a pc running blackbox, and the scrollwhel of the mouse doesn't work. the middle-mouse-button does, but I can't scroll with it. if I use synergy with the mouse of another pc however I can scroll. how can I make the scroll work on this pc?
<Frogzoo> Deaglebear: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.au
<Frogzoo> Deaglebear: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<senectus> Flannel, desktop
<Tiplet> whiz2_: Wrong person, damn tab completion for nicks. XD
<Deaglebear> which one do i use?
<whiz2_> lol
<whiz2_> is ok
<Flannel> senectus: that's why.  Only the alternate CD is a repository, the DesktopCD has a diminuitive repository on it (with just bare essentials commonly required for internet, build-essential, ndiswrapper, etc)
<Frogzoo> Deaglebear: 1st one was typo
<Crypticfortune> holy crap! might have a solution to my non-booting kernel! boot with pci=nommconf
<Deaglebear> ok ty oner sec while i do thatlol
<senectus> Flannel, awww crap, what size is the alternate cd to download?
<Deaglebear> sudo: gedit: command not found
<Crypticfortune> i dont even know what that means, but there's a funky ubuntu logo on my screen and a scrolling bar thing, so i assume its working
<Flannel> senectus: about the same as the desktop, ~700mb
<Flannel> Deaglebear: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Deaglebear: and, ^ is "ctrl", for the shortcuts
<senectus> Flannel, ok thanks, I'll go find it now
<Flannel> senectus: same place as the desktop CDs ;)
<whiz2_> I still need some help
<mackinac> it's not because sources.list is looking for dapper cd rom?
<Flannel> mackinac: presumably, when he did "apt-cdrom add", he had the edgy CD in the drive, and that was added
<mackinac> ahhh :)
<seamus7> Hello all ... anyone available to scan my log files at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6523/   ... my system is freezing on boot up half the time.
<bwilson> I uninstalled apache2 and then removed the init.d file and when i reinstalled apache, the init file wasnt there.  how do i get it back?
<Deaglebear> ok now that that is fixed i was trying to get automatix in which as u can tell i messed up i tried to do it how they told me to on the website and it did not work any ideas?
<Crypticfortune> ooo so close. once the funky ubuntu logo disapeared, the system just hangs... =(
<mindstate> ive been trying to use fglrx to enable 3d rendering, but i cant seem to get X to start up with it loaded, ive tried both ubuntu and manual installs and i have a ATI Radeon 7000/VE..any help?
<brokenarrowLinux> how do i configurethis computer to get my sound working?
<rpc> ls *.txt|grep crap <---how do i make it so only filename is displayed and not extension?
<sdfwt54rg> DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Kaso> How did that work then?
<mackinac> :o
<Kaso> ooh, mirc buffer overflow
<Flannel> skreet, brent, pilgrim, paras, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit before youre banned
<Flannel> Kaso: no, overzealous routers
<whiz2_> can someone tell me how to make a script that logs in as a user, runs a program, then logs out?
<pilgrim> Flannel, what did I do?
<Deaglebear> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Kaso> hmm
<ndlovu> the gnome Power Manager applet doesn't seem to be getting updated information from the hardware (BIOS?). It only seems to get read at startup, but not again. Is there some way to try and communicate with the hardware directly so I can isolate the problem?
<Flannel> !exploit | pilgrim
<ubotu> pilgrim: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<whiz2_> automatrix is not what I wantd
<whiz2_> automatix*
<mindstate> ive been trying to use fglrx to enable 3d rendering, but i cant seem to get X to start up with it loaded, ive tried both ubuntu and manual installs and i have a ATI Radeon 7000/VE..any help?
<Deaglebear> thats what i wanted
<pilgrim> Flannel, should I just leave #ubuntu till I fix this thing?
<darkstar> Hi. Should I then remove automatix from my /apt/sources.list ?
* mneptok stares at pilgrim 
<pilgrim> mneptok, ok, ok. leaving..
<mneptok> pilgrim: do you use this same nick elsewhere?
<pilgrim> yeah
<mneptok> (i.e. EF?)
<Frogzoo> whiz2_: su USERNAME -c COMMAND
<pilgrim> mneptok, oh, no, no other networks
<seamus7> Any linux gurus here willing to look at my Xorg.0.log and other logs at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6523/  ?  My system is freezing on bootup half the time.
<mneptok> pilgrim: ah, ok.
<pilgrim> or servers rather
<misterfamous> how do I access windows drives from a dual boot install?
<darkstar> HI, can anyone suggest me a fast french mirror from which I can dld Feisty DVD?
<Flannel> pilgrim: it's a simple fix, no big deal
<Flannel> darkstar: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<darkstar> Flannel, THANKs
<mneptok> pilgrim: if you're in here, my guess is that you have worked around the problem (maybe by connecting to 8001)
<shapras> hello
<Deaglebear> can sum1 help me install automatix or tell me y i shouldnt
<pilgrim> mneptok, nope.
<Flannel> Deaglebear: don't.  Because its dangerous.
<pilgrim> mneptok, just fixed it now. gonna reconnect and should be good to go
<youkilldkennedy> Tiplet: I found out why it was crashing... I feel like a moron now.
<seamus7> misterfamous: my windows partition automatically mounts when I enter Ubuntu ... you may have to add a mount point entry in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> !ntfs | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mneptok> Deaglebear: Automatix is extremely dangerous. you will find no sympathy if it leaves your machine unusable.
<Flannel> ack, misterfamous, that was for you.
<Slart> Deaglebear: it sometimes work and sometimes it just damages your system beyond repair.. but hey.. if you like reinstalling.. go ahead =)
<Crypticfortune> question: on the ubuntu install boot screen, the green text that says what's loading and stuff shouldnt be like scattered half-way across the screen and partially doubled, right? what's wrong with that?
<mneptok> Crypticfortune: messed up framebuffer probe. use nosplash.
<misterfamous> thanks
<Skuller> hey guys...anyone available here to help me out in getting the APC ups driver to work?..."apcupsd"
<Crypticfortune> mneptok: ok thanks. i'll try that next time it crashes =(
<pilgrim> When I click on anyhelp link (from yelp) I get the link opened in firefox and then there is a parser error: XML Parsing Error: not well-formed ...this only happens for one username...how do I fix it?
<seamus7> This is probably an easy one (just not for me) ... something is freezing up my system on boot up half the time ... anyone available to scan my log files for obvious problems at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6523/   ???
<_Rappy_> what's the startup file for x called?
<rryan> seamus7: I took a look, but can't really think of anything. do you have any more information? was it ever stable? what changed ?
<rryan> seamus7: and are those logs from a crash bootup or a healthy bootup?
<Flannel> pilgrim: sounds like some config file for that user is messed up
<bwilson> How can I reinstall the apache init.d file?
<pilgrim> Flannel, yeah....I did delete .yelp altogether too
<pilgrim> Flannel, don't know what else to delete
<Flannel> bwilson: your problem is you have two apaches listening (or trying) on the same port, which is why you can't start the one youre trying to
<seamus7> rryan: I just reinstalled Edgy a couple days ago ... it was stable before the reinstall but that was on the 2.6.16-10 kernel ... my reinstall used the 2.6.17-11 kernel .... I'm on Edgy with XGL/Beryl on an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 ... as you probably noticed . :)
<bwilson> Flannel: How can I fix that?
<Flannel> pilgrim: I don't either.  ~/.firefox should... Er, actually, I don't know where FF stores it's config, might be ~/.mozilla/firefox for all I know
<Flannel> bwilson: stop apache2 (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop) then start apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache start)
<pilgrim> Flannel, I think it's the latter
<_Rappy_> it is Flannel
<Flannel> bwilson: but, ultimately, you probably want to remove the one you don't use
<seamus7> rryan: the Xorg.0.log is from a healthy boot up .... the xorg.conf is static ... and the /var/log/messages contains messages over multiple sessions i believe
<Crypticfortune> Flannel, bwilson: alternatively sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 resart ;)
<Flannel> Crypticfortune: no, he's stopping apache2 and starting apache
<Crypticfortune> Flannel, bwilson: sorry: resart -> restart (typo)
<bwilson> Flannel:  But i deleted my init.d file and I dont know how to ge it back
<Crypticfortune> Flannel: oh ok i didnt notice. sorry
<kazuka> woot
<rylan> i need a QQ client. its a back asswards chinese messenger program
<Flannel> bwilson: well, that was silly.  Uh, you'll need to reinstall the package that put it there.
<seamus7> rryan: i could reboot until it freezes again and then go into recovery mode and get my xorg.0.log that way ... should have done that already :(
<bwilson> Flannel:  I tried reinstalling the package but it doesnt put the init.d file back
<Flannel> bwilson: "apache" provides it
<rryan> seamus7: hmm. odd.. so the only things you've done since installing it was install fglrx and beryl ?
<bwilson> Flannel:  I did:   apt-get remove apache2  && apt-get install apache2.   the init.d file is still isn't there?
<Flannel> bwilson: "apache2" is not "apache"  Are we reinstalling apache? or apache2?
<bwilson> Flannel:  Apache2  Sorry
<rryan> seamus7: if so .. I would try changing xorg.conf to use the open source ATI drivers instead of fglrx and see if that changes things at all
<Flannel> bwilson: for apache2, the package is "apache2-common"
<ndlovu> any idea where to query the current battery state?  I tried 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/C1B5/state', which does not seem to be updating.
<seamus7> rryan: hee hee ... no .. i have pretty much got my system back to the way I want it as far as packages... gkrellm and such
* ZorglubZ sighs... dns addy will not take :(
<bwilson> Flannel:  so apt-get install apache2-common?
<seamus7> rryan: i don't think ATI radeon x1300 is supporter
<kazuka> limewire is a hog
<seamus7> rryan : by the open source that is
<kazuka> sorry i mean java
<Flannel> bwilson: no, sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2-common
<ZorglubZ> is it just me, or is there no feasible way to force Dapper Drake to a specific DNS server? Been using my dear friend Google the last 3 hours.. :P
<seamus7> rryan: thanks for your help :)
<bwilson> Flannel:  Still no init.d file
<coNP> ZorglubZ: what about /etc/resolv.conf
<Flannel> bwilson: then sure, remove it (with --purge!) then reinstall it
<rryan> seamus7: hmm.  no prob... just trying to think of what the problem could be..
<Flannel> bwilson: the --purge flag is an important one
<ZorglubZ> it resets too, coNP
<rryan> seamus7: it'd be helpful to see where your logfiles end on a crash bootup
<ZorglubZ> edited, saved, 2 mins later it's back to the old IP'
<Crypticfortune> ok, "buffer I/O error on device sr0 ... " while booting from the install cd might mean that the cd is bad?
<coNP> ZorglubZ: then I guess you have the resolvconf package installed (can you confirm this?)
<seamus7> rryan: ok i'll do that now quickly
<coNP> ZorglubZ: you should edit its configuration files in /etc/resolvconf/
<BHSPitLappy> what the heck
<BHSPitLappy> is ubuntu.com down?
<GazzaK> BHSPitLappy, nope
<Crypticfortune> i'll try burning another cd, but i have a hunch that the drivers it loaded right before the cd errors might have broken the cd support. namely the usb drivers. anyone know how to work around that?
<BHSPitLappy> GazzaK, stupid ISP's acting up then.
<bwilson> Flannel:  that worked.  thank you much!
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me get wireless working on a MacBook running Ubuntu 7.04?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> how do u enable direct rendering on a video card on ubuntu
<brokenarrowLinux> qestion: as some one completely new to Linux; im geting no sound, from either headphones or speakers, so how can i set up the computer to get sound
<ZorglubZ> resolvconf is NOT installed (says synaptic)
<zoidberg> i have an ATI rage on a g3 powerbook
<zoidberg> how can i enable direct rendering
<Flannel> !sound | brokenarrowLinux
<ubotu> brokenarrowLinux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<coNP> ZorglubZ: do you have any DNS-related entries in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<zoidberg> can anyone help me?
<zoidberg> i'm trying to enable direct rendering on my video card?
<ZorglubZ> coNP: none; when I put them in they disappear
<coNP> ZorglubZ: oh, that might be some autoconfiguration issue; no idea what that can do, though
<ZorglubZ> heh... something that's there to stop me doing something stupid, you mean? :p
<coNP> ZorglubZ: kind of :)
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone help me, I am trying to get wireless working on a macbook. I installed madwifi which according to a few things I have read online should make it work but I still cant get wlan0 or ath0 to come up.
<ZorglubZ> coNP: the thing is, I'm on DHCP behind a ICS gateway, and the DNS server addy resets to the gateway every other minute... only way I can google (and connect, like here) is to change the DNS addy every 2-3 mins...
<daveR> hi, do i need an antivirus, spyware on ubuntu? if so can anyone recommend one?
<coNP> !virus | daveR
<DarthLappy> daveR: No you don't.
<ubotu> daveR: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<coNP> ZorglubZ: then I think everything should be configured in you DHCP server
<daveR> ok, kwl.  i won't bother then :)
<pixel5011> Alloha!!!
<llama32> i've been using pppconfig/pon for dialup; is there a way to see the connection speed?
<ERWER> hi
<ERWER> can i get some help
<ERWER> ?
<ERWER> i need to install drivers for radeon
<coNP> llama32: maybe if you write ifconfig ppp0 in a terminal window
<yomm> !radeon |ERWER
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> !ati |ERWER
<ubotu> ERWER: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ERWER> tnx
<ERWER> but I already look the forums and the net
<llama32> coNP: nah, tried that
<ERWER> i would ask you for help if i found the solution there :)
<coNP> llama32: did that work?
<ERWER> nope
<ZorglubZ> coNP: the DHCP server is a WinExPee box...
<entropy_> hello
<deep> Hi. ^^
<coNP> ZorglubZ: that is a pity, but should also be configured :)
<Taime1> high!
<ndlovu> okay, acpi doesn't seem to be getting updated information about my battery. Any idea what is the mechanism for checking - is is 'acpid' or what?
<entropy_> i'm having a bit of trouble with mounting my usb pendrive could anyone help me
<entropy_> its really weird and i've never had this trouble before
<ZorglubZ> coNP: I've tried, it doesn't want to act as a DNS server on the local 'net :(
<ndlovu> restarting acpid and acpi-support still not sorting out the problem :(
<entropy_> usually when i plug in my pendrive it will automatically mount with permissions 755 under group "plugdev" and since my user is in group plugdev i would just be able to use it normally
<entropy_> right now when i plug it in it is not automatically mounted, that doesnt really matter
<patri> olaaa
<coNP> ZorglubZ: are you sure it does not add any DNS information to DHCP queries?
<entropy_> i just sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<seamus7> rryan: When I went into recovery mode I got the following BUG: Soft Lockup detected on CPU#0!   (I had forgotten about that but its appeared before and I was able to find a patch somewhere)
<entropy_> now the problem is that it mounts with permissions where i cant write to it and i cant change them
<ubnutuhelp> many people around?
<Frogzoo> entropy_: tail -f /var/log/messages   & plugin the drive
<ubnutuhelp> got a problem with my RAID array :(
<Frogzoo> entropy_: has this worked under your current install previously?
<entropy_> well yes
<ChaosEddie> entropy_: nice nick
<Crypticfortune> question. im trying to install ubuntu onto an hp dx7300 (its an intel core 2 duo box). once the USB driver loads, the cd /dev/sr0 stops working and i get a bunch of "buffer i/o error on device sr0" errors. anyone got any ideas?
<Frogzoo> !raid | mattd
<ubotu> mattd: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mattdwilnew> I have got my RAID setup
<mattdwilnew> but i would lose it when i restarted
<mattdwilnew> so i did something stupid and now it wont startup again :(
<entropy_> ChaosEddie, thanks
<mattdwilnew> I am using MDADM, but i installed DMRAID before i used MDADM, so i uninstalled DMRAID in case there was clashes
<mattdwilnew> now it won't create
<entropy_> Frogzoo, http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74505
<yomm> matt , which version of mdadm are you using ?
<mattdwilnew> the latest one i think, ill check
<ChaosEddie> entropy_: you'd be surprise how many people don't understand the word or think quantum physics is fascinating. well at least I am.
<entropy_> what is really annoying is that i cant change the owner, the group owner and i cant add write permissions to either the group or others
<entropy_> hehe.... i know
<kaede> hi every1
<mattdwilnew> yomm: 2.4.1-6ubuntu5
<msvr> #ubuntu-in
<entropy_> just by the sheer amount of people who ask on MSN what the hell my nick means ^_^
<yomm> matt : that shou ld be the rigght one , I had problems using the older version .
<Black4lpha> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kaede> anyone knows driver for smc2835w?
<mattdwilnew> thanks man :(
<mattdwilnew> :)
<mattdwilnew> I even tried to force it and its still a no go
<mattdwilnew> anyone know of anything that will assemble the raid so i can at least get my data off it?
<mattdwilnew> its only got like 30-40 gig on it
<rpc> ls *.txt|grep crap <---how do i make it so only filename is displayed and not extension?
<kazuka> lol
<kazuka> hmmm
<sha256sum> whatup guys... hey, I'm having trouble with ohci1394, which seems common, but the kernel options "acpi=off" and "nofirewire" (and both together) are doing nothing to disable it.  It's detecting as PCI, but I don't have a firewire interface on my computer, and would be ecstatic if there were a way to disable it so I can boot.  Is there a way to disable it?
<yomm> matt : is there crucial data on your array ?
<z> Hey all
<kaede> any1 :(
<Enselic``> !multibuttonmouse
<Enselic``> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Frogzoo> entropy_: well if it's any consolation, my USB key which was working yesterday now isn't - must have broken with the 2.6.17-11 kernel
<z> Is there a linux alternative software to schoolhouse on mac....i mean software that does planning, school assignements tracking and stuff
<rylan> hey, i am installing EVA messenger but when i go through the install instructions .config it the way they want, when i run "make" it says"make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<rylan> "
<Frogzoo> entropy_: are you using suspend?
<premier_> hello. Im using kubuntu, and today I installed gnome ("ubuntu-desktop") to try it out, and Ive been having a lot of trouble
<premier_> firstly, something crashes on start up.  Can I pastebin some errors?
<z> Is there a school assignment tracking software for l inux
<ChaosEddie> premier_: of course
<yomm> premier : shoot
<mattdwilnew> yomm: yeah
<entropy_> Frogzoo, i dont know what that is
<ChaosEddie> <z>: i use a software called mynoteit (mynoteit.com) that is web based
<mattdwilnew> yomm: got a few days worth of data on there
<ChaosEddie> not linux based
<yomm> have you tried reinstalling mdadm & rebooting ?
<mattdwilnew> yomm: (i am at work, and its their server)
<rylan> hey, i am installing EVA messenger but when i go through the install instructions .config it the way they want, when i run "make" it says"make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<z> ChaosEddie: thanks but i would prefer something thats not webbased
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/363313
<entropy_> Frogzoo, i have this suspicion that if i reboot it will work just fine(since it was working yesterday and all i did was leave it on all night downloading stuff while the usb was attached)
<entropy_> but i dont want to reboot
<entropy_> i would like to be able to fix this withotu doing that
<entropy_> s/withotu/without/
<z> Is there a school assignment tracking software for linux that is not webased
<mattdwilnew> yomm: no i havn't - for some reason my /dev/sdd1 comes up twice, once as a 1000gig partition and the raid member
<mattdwilnew> (when i try to create)
<yomm> matt :
<rylan> hey, i am installing EVA messenger but when i go through the install instructions .config it the way they want, when i run "make" it says"make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<yomm> matt : could it be that there are 2 superblock descriptions on your array  ?
<premier_> How do I do things like turn off icons on the desktop, or change the panel (taskbar?) settings, or is that what crashed on startup?
<Flannel> z: I believe people use evolution
<z> Need a school planner, assignment tracking type of software that is not web based   can any one help
<mattdwilnew> yomm: it could be possible, how could i check that?
<z> Flannel: really, i thought that was a mail thing
<ChaosEddie> <z>: im pretty sure edubuntu has a program or two, you're looking for ... what exactly?
<ChaosEddie> i dont quite understand
<Frogzoo> cyphase: tried booting with 'pci=nommconf' ?
<z> ChaosEddie: schoolhouse type thing....look up school house and youl see waht i mean....its sort of an agenda to keep track of what is going on , whats due when, adding notes to things and such
<yomm> matt : I once had a conflict where the older version of mdadm created an array , and then when i booted in newer os the newer mdadm didn't recognize the old , and created new superblocks , leaving me with an unusable array
<mattdwilnew> yomm: how did ya fix it?
<yomm> matt : I'm no expert , but the mdadm manual has a section on superblock
<entropy_> Frogzoo, thanks for your help, its fixed now
<ChaosEddie> ahhh yes i see
<Frogzoo> Crypticfortune: tried booting with 'pci=nommconf' ?   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/66546
<Flannel> z: it's a calendar thing, and an email thing
<mattdwilnew> yomm: you might be onto something there :)
<Frogzoo> entropy_: cool
<yomm> matt : there was no ( crucial ) data on my array then , so i reformatted ...
<ChaosEddie> i think edubuntu has a few programs for such a purpose
<ChaosEddie> but i duno too much
<yomm> matt : it's no solution , but maybe you're a bit closer to the problem :)
<premier_> Im looking in the system menu, and there isnt anything like a theme manager or a color settings manager, or panel editor
<Crypticfortune> Frogzoo: yeah, i saw that page. it dies immediately on "loading kernel" if i dont include pci=nommconf
<z> Flannel: hmm, il give it a go, but i was more looking for a notes taker, like i have a heading and i have notes under the heading to keep me reminded of what that topic was all about and such
<yomm> matt : I  was just thinkg cos you said u used other raid tools , that would be a good place to start looking  i suspect !
<z> ChaosEddie: thanks anyway
<mattdwilnew> yeah thanks for your help :) that might be why my sda1 "is too small"
<yomm> matt : what does $ mdadm --detail /dev/YOURMD   give you ?
<yomm> might have to sudo that ;)
<egon> hi all
<Flannel> z: ah, for notes.  yeah, there are a bunch.  desktop wiki sorts fo thigns
<Flannel> z: check out 'zim'
<ndlovu> apparently (http://home.no/slazz/nx7400/#badstate) my acpi problem might be caused by not unloading the psmouse module before shutdown. The recommendation is to add 'modprobe -r psmouse' to init.d/halt and other shutdown scripts. Is this a good idea, and if so, where should it be added in the script?
<Flannel> z: or tomboy
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: can't you just add the module in /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<egon> help.ubuntu.com seams not working, so I ask here: is there a good FAQ about instaling Wi-Fi cards on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> egon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  ;)
<Frogzoo> !wifi | egon
<ubotu> egon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ndlovu> Frogzoo, er, dunno - what does /etc/default/acpi-support do?
<z> Flannel: thanks will have a look
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: # Add modules to this list to have them removed before suspend and reloaded
<daveR> Hi,  i have a scanner.  In windows it has its own software and was wondering if there is something similar in linux i can use for basic scans?
<egon> like i sad it: help.ubuntu.com not working
<ChaosEddie> daveR: type? model? etc?
<Frogzoo> egon: lies
<ERWER> hi
<ERWER> again
<egon> "Unexpected response from server"
<Flannel> egon: works here.  Maybe it's a DNS issue?  try 82.211.81.234
<daveR> bit of a no brand.  Its a tevion (german brand).  not sure of the model.
<daveR> not much help, i know
<ChaosEddie> try googling their website for linux drivers?
<ERWER> can i get help with instaling drivers for ati
<Frogzoo> egon: broken at your end
<ChaosEddie> im not too good with hardware...
<Frogzoo> ERWER: which vid card?
<ERWER> ATI Radeon X600
<ERWER> i cant get the drivers
<egon> Frogzoo: how come? I have internet connection and I can se other sites
<ndlovu> Frogzoo, ah, okay. I can try that. The problem is that the modules should (apparently) be removed before shutdown, not just suspend or hibernate, so not sure it will work.
<daveR> ChaosEddie: is there any general softwares or drivers i can try for a general scanners?
<Frogzoo> ERWER: check the docs - I think fglrx should run with that
<Frogzoo> !fglrx | ERWER
<ubotu> ERWER: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ERWER> and when i try to install fglrx-driver i get
<ERWER> Error: Dependenvy not satisfiable: libc6
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: oh shutdown as well? kk, look elsewhere maybe
<ndlovu> Frogzoo, thanks
<daveR> ERWER: if you are trying to install an ati or nvidia software, try this: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Frogzoo> ERWER: which distro you running?
<Flannel> ERWER: that's... not good.  What version are you on?
<mattdwilnew> yomm: sorry for slow reply, it says permission denied
<mattdwilnew> (im in $
<ERWER> i have ubuntu 6.06
<Flannel> ERWER: pastebin your sources.list
<mattdwilnew> (my raid does not auto start for some reason which is why i uninstalled DMraid in the first place)
<ERWER> ?
<ERWER> aha
<ERWER> how do i get sourec list
<Flannel> ERWER: it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<ERWER> aha
<ERWER> i got it
<ERWER> where do i past it
<Flannel> !paste | ERWER
<ubotu> ERWER: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yomm> matt : sudo :)
<mattdwilnew> lol
<KRASHER> Hey guys, anyone can help me... i installed Beryl and got all the eye candy... except the CUBE... :(
<mattdwilnew> i have 2 terminals open
<Flannel> KRASHER: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<yomm> matt : also I think its a bad idea mixing raid tools on active arrays :)
<mattdwilnew> got a little confused...its been a long day :( (the network ip assigning and internet died today too)
<Frogzoo> KRASHER: -> #ubuntu-effects
<KRASHER> thanks flannel and Frogzoo
<mattdwilnew> yeah i thought so too, thus why i deleted it - iw as trying anything to get it going and once it was going i kinda forgot about it
<mattdwilnew> yomm: md0 is not active
<ERWER> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6530/ this is the source list
<scotch> hi
<ERWER> my source list
<mattdwilnew> and normally i would just run the create command
<mattdwilnew> to get it going again
<yomm> matt : the good thing is : your data is not lost !
<mattdwilnew> (been using linux for a couple of weeks)
<mattdwilnew> woot!
<yomm> matt : the bad thing is , i'm outta ideas :)
<mattdwilnew> lol :)
<mattdwilnew> thanks!
<mattdwilnew> know much about /proc/partitions?
<mattdwilnew> mines empty
<ZorglubZ> coNP: I got it resolved... by INSTALLING resolvconf ;)
<ZorglubZ> so ty for the tip :D
<scotch> my ubuntu won't boot, if there are UUID entry in the menu.lst, any ideas ? (booting with /dev/sda works)
<yomm> matt : mdadm also does a SCAN command whereas it scans for prevously created arrays
<premier_> how do I configure screensavers?
<Flannel> ERWER: er, ... Well, that should work.  Except the automatix part everything looks good.
<Frogzoo> scotch: correct UUID? check with blkid
<yomm> matt : mind you , take extreme caution with everything you do on the array and DO read the manual properly , otherwire you might be left with irrecoverable data !
<mattdwilnew> yomm: i dont have any arrays listed in my mdadm.conf so when it scans it says it can't
<coNP> ZorglubZ: yw, I am happy now  :)
<mattdwilnew> (even though i did add it in!: |)
<yomm> i c !
<Flannel> ERWER: and, the automatix may very well be your problem.  It's a dangerous program.
<yomm> matt : there are some more reassemble options in the manual , have you seen them ?
<ERWER> nope
<scotch> Frogzoo: yep, the UUIDs are bullshit... the problem is, that an update breaks my menu.lst...
<ZorglubZ> oooh... I want THIS screensaver on here, just for the hell of it!: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/Miscellaneous/BlueScreen.mspx
<ERWER> i had the same error before i instaled automatix
<SoulChild> HEY GUYS, why is my CPU on 90 % each 5 seconds, is this normal ?
<Frogzoo> scotch: check your groot & kopt...root=    defns in menu.lst
<ZorglubZ> a M$ screensaver that simulates BSoD and reboot-loop ;)
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: some process is going berzerk - try top or htop
<z> Hey, guys im dual booting with windows...i can see my windows partitions and read them but cannot write to them under ubuntu.......how can i make then writable??
<Frogzoo> ERWER: please don't use automatix then come here asking for support, plskthx
<mattdwilnew> yomm: I tried a few of the reassemble options - let me try again to get exact errors
<scotch> Frogzoo: actually they are not set, I will set them now an hoe, that the problems will not occure again...
<z> Hey, guys im dual booting with windows...i can see my windows partitions and read them but cannot write to them under ubuntu.......how can i make then writable??
<premier_> yeah, my theme manager is crashing
<scotch> s/hoe/hope
<premier_> crashing!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> scotch: I hoe that works
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@alesi.projecthugo.co.uk]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Flannel> !ntfs | z
<ZorglubZ> z: they're NTFS, right? all my Win parts on this box are FAT32 for just tha reason...
<ubotu> z: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<z> yes they are ntfs
<z> i can see them and read them
<Flannel> z: Writing to NTFS under linux is still technically 'unstable'
<z> i want to be able to write to them
<scotch> Frogzoo: thx for the help...
<z> ah ok
<scotch> cu
<ZorglubZ> see what ubotu said
<mattdwilnew> yomm: i just ran an examine partitions command and it came out with this:  mdadm -Ac partitions -m 0 /dev/md0       Scan all partitions and devices listed in /proc/partitions and assemble       /dev/md0 out of all such devices with a RAID superblo<font size="3">ck  with  a  minor       number of 0.</font>
<mattdwilnew> <font size="3">oops</font>
<mattdwilnew> <font size="3">wrong</font>
<z> thx for your help zorglubz and flannel
<ZorglubZ> I'm happy I got my 98se install to write to ntfs... :)
<z> Flannel: tomboy seems to do the job for me, thx
<SoulChild> Frogzoo, i found it, its apt-index watcher, can i disabled it ?
<mattdwilnew> <font size="3">yomm:</font> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=bla
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: I'd leave that alone for the time being
<mattdwilnew> does that mean its still there somewhere? :|
<ZorglubZ> well, bbl I bet.. still my first day on *nix
<SoulChild> Frogzoo, you mean, i shouldnt disable apt-index watcher ?
<ZorglubZ> & ty again coNP :)
<SoulChild> !apt-index-watcher
<ubotu> apt-index-watcher: Updater for apt-front indexes. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.9ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 698 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<SoulChild> hmm optional, so i ll remove :D
<kryppen> hmmm, talking bout gaim, anyone an idea which irc client to use that offers some off the mirc scripting ability
<yomm> matt : I'm running out of options ( & knowledge :) )
<yomm> !mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<yomm> that'q not much help :)
<frodo_> hi
<mattdwilnew> yomm: thanks for your help, really appreciate it
<SoulChild> hey guys, i have this strange problem, that i have no sound if i plugg in headphnoes on my notebook, headphones work and sound works also without headohones but when plugged in everythigns muted, please help
<mattdwilnew> know much about the build command?
<yomm> np matt
<SoulChild> PLEEAAASE HELP ME !
<SoulChild> hey guys, i have this strange problem, that i have no sound if i plugg in headphnoes on my notebook, headphones work and sound works also without headohones but when plugged in everythigns muted, please help
<CrakeHunter> hello, just for my understandings: LVM equals softraid ; so if i install ubuntu with lvm , my 2 harddiscs work on parallel?
<Frogzoo> CrakeHunter: no LVM is not raid - it's a file system virtualisation layer that sits on top of raid - it's purely for convenience
<daviey> CrakeHunter, hmm no, it's to make BIG hd's  ie 20gig+20gig = 40gig AFAIK
<Frogzoo> !raid | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ardchoille> I'm confused about something. If I want to add a new user to the system some folks tell me to use adduser and others say to use useradd. Which is it?
<SoulChild> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mackinac> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ardchoille> !useradd
<daviey> ardchoille, useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Some people sa adduser, some people say userad
<daviey> ardchoille, adduser - adds users to groups.  For more info user 'man adduser'
<mattdwilnew> yomm: i did an examine on /dev/sda1 and there is no superblock!
<ardchoille> daviey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands says "Adding A New User: "adduser newuser" command will create a new general user called "newuser" on your system"
<daviey> ardchoille, Sorry i was mistaken
<ramvi> I want firefox to use mplayer instead of totem. How do I do that? I've got mozilla-mplayer installed
<SoulChild> hey guys, i have this strange problem, that i have no sound if i plugg in headphones on my notebook, headphones work and sound works also without headphones but when plugged in everything is muted, please help
<ardchoille> daviey: Both man pages for adduser and useradd say "add a user to the system". This is why I am confused.
<mattdwilnew> yomm: i did an examine on /dev/sdd1 and the first device instead of /dev/sda1 is has /dev/.static/dev/sda1
<mattdwilnew> any ideas?
<CrakeHunter> Frogzoo, you article is about hardware raid; Ive heard that there is some software raid integration in Ubuntu. where? and how do i install it?
<scarpitch> When I install "Wine" from the Terminal, where does it go? And how do I execute it?
<yomm> matt : a sec ..
<martin80> scarpitch simply type wine to execute
<Crypticfortune> so it seems that the kernel on the ubuntu cd will not work for me. any way to get ubuntu going under a different kernel? (Slax 4.01 successfully boots)
<martin80> e.g. wine programname
<Crypticfortune> er rather get the ubuntu installer going under a different kernel
<yomm> matt : what does it say about the superblock in $ sudo mdadm --detail /dev/YOURMD   ?
<mattdwilnew> mdadm: md device /dev/md0 does not appear to be active.
<muh-die-kuh> will there be a possibility to install xorg 7.3 under 7.04?
<mattdwilnew> i have tried activating in the past and it gives me an error
<Flannel> muh-die-kuh: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, but feisty has 7.1.1
<gb__> hi
<gb__> hi flannel
<muh-die-kuh> Flannel: okay, thanks
<sewensins> hi @ all
<Flannel> !raid | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<scarpitch> martin80: yeah, but it says: "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe": Module not found"
<mattdwilnew> yomm: examine on md0 says there is no superblock
<sewensins> can so help when it comes to questions regarding LTSP ?
<gb__> anyone see my text
<Flannel> scarpitch: I imagine you're supposed to replace that path with your own, since I don't belive 'program.exe' is a real program
<scarpitch> yeah
<gb__> i'm tesing new client
<gb__> plz :)
<Flannel> gb__: yep
<gb__> ty flannel
<mackinac> !hi | gb__
<ubotu> gb__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scarpitch> yeah, thats what I thought of as well.. But I have nooo idea how to :D
<Flannel> scarpitch: nor do I.  You might ask in #winehq, that's the wine channel
<scarpitch> k! thanx
<gb__> what bout ,exe file
<gb__> can i help?
<gb__> hi scar
<Frogzoo> CrakeHunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileServerOnLVMOnRAID1?highlight=%28raid%29
<yomm> matt : as i said before , I'm nt an expert , but it seems that uninstalling the other raid tools wiped out your superblock description
<gb__> guess not :)
<detectiveinspekt> is it possible to setup a postfix server without a domain name, in otherwords just on a normal dsl connection?
<mattdwilnew> yeah looks like it :(
<sewensins> LTSP? i have just a simple question on the chroot... cos i just dont get what i need to enter into this file "/opt/ltsp/i386/etc/ltsp_chroot"
<mattdwilnew> well at least i have something to go on
<gb__> later guys
<yaman> how do i know if my vga card driver is ryt and the vga card have the best drivers ???
<yomm> so you need  mdadm to rebuild your array , without relying on the superblock
<sewensins> ive tried several things ...like paths usernames and so on..none worked
<yomm> matt : i believe there are options as well where you can specify wich disks you want to use for mdadm instead of having mdadm recignizing them automatically ( by superblock )
<aflack> Question.
<aflack> I'm getting this error: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first *** when trying to install xmms.
<aflack> Any idea how to fix it?
<ardchoille> aflack: xmms is in the repos. Any reason you're not installing from the repos?
<mneptok> aflack: how are you tring to install xmms?
<ardchoille> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<aflack> It's in the repository?..
<aflack> For 5.10?
<aflack> Breezy?
<aflack> I tried searching for it in the pkg list..
<aflack> Then downloaded the .gz file, and tried to ./configure
<Flannel> aflack: why not just install xmms from the repos?
<aflack> After gunzip, tar, blah blah.
<yaman> need help here =====> how do i know if my vga card driver is ryt and the vga card have the best drivers ???cause i feel that my screen server is working slow and i have ati radeon200M  (128 MB)
<aflack> And it errored.
<aflack> Flannel; How do you suppose I do that?
<tomcatt> morning, ya'll
<Flannel> aflack: apt-get install xmms?
<aflack> Flannel; Look.
<ardchoille> aflack: !info xmms Breezy
<ardchoille> !info xmms Breezy
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), package size 979 kB, installed size 7216 kB
<aflack> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<Flannel> aflack: pastebin your sources.list, you must have something odd going on
<aflack> Odd indeed.
<tomcatt> what is a good mailling software that I can use that will let me import old mail from backed up files?
<mneptok> tomcatt: what kind of files?
<ardchoille> aflack: Unless you have a special need, there isn't much need to compile anyting in Ubuntu because the repos are huge.
<aflack> I know.
<mneptok> tomcatt: hint - "old mail files" is not a valid answer ;)
<aflack> The thing is, none of the packages are showing up.
<aflack> It's odd.
<Flannel> aflack: pastebin your sources.list
<aflack> Flannel; pastebin?
<Flannel> !pastebin | aflack
<ubotu> aflack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tomcatt> neptok:  for example, evolution files.  i'm trying to import all of my backups.  i had to reinstall
<Tomcat_> tomcatt: Most mailing software uses standardized files, so it will work with most apps... but you'll have to answer mneptok's question anyway.
<Tomcat_> tomcatt: Evolution uses "mbox", so all apps that can do mbox will be able to use that.
<aflack> Thanks, Flannel.
<aflack> Sec.
<tomcatt> Tomcat_:  Dumb question:  Does Evolution store all of the mail in the "home/user" directory?
<osrc_server_expe> Hello everyone
<Tomcat_> tomcatt: Yes, it does.
<osrc_server_expe> How can i playback amr files in ubuntu 6.10?
<Tomcat_> tomcatt: Something like ~/.evolution/mail/local/<mailfolder>
<mneptok> tomcatt: do you have a backup of your old home dir (including hidden files)?
<ardchoille> tomcatt: Yes, in ~/.evolution/mail
<Tarsinion1> How can i reset the gonme Keymanager. I can not save any passworts at the moment, cauz i have no access to the key manager ;-)
<tomcatt> Tomcat_:  Okay, kewl.  I thought it was easy to import the mail, but it didn't work.
<tomcatt> Tomcat_:  unless I need to just copy the files into the directory and then run it.
<Tarsinion1> okay thanks, found the solution myself :)) just deleted the old one ;)
<tomcatt> neptok:  Yes, I still have the files.
<Tomcat_> tomcatt: I regularly need to get mails from my laptop to my workstation... I only take the "no extension" files from ~/.evolution/mail/local and copy them over... they appear in Evolution just fine.
<aflack> Flannel; I think I may have fixed it.
<aflack> The CD didn't install everything..
<aflack> :|
<CrakeHunter> thanks a lot guys, i now know how to create software raid 0 :) -
<CrakeHunter> i would like to add one question: as ubuntu 6.10 is running quite unstable (lotsa unexpected program crashes) - how is stability  compared to 6.06.1 - is dapper generally  more stable than edgy?  i might chage to dapper then
<aflack> I must've been using a screwy cd.
<aflack> lol.
<Flannel> aflack: er, this is a fresh install?
<osrc_server_expe> How can i playback amr files in ubuntu 6.10?
<aflack> Yeah.
<Flannel> aflack: grab something newer (dapper), Breezy goes out of support in april
<aflack> I like Breezy. :(
<aflack> I've liked it for a while. :|
<yomm> matt : can u pastebin the output of  "sudo mdadm --detail /dev/yourmd" ?
<Flannel> aflack: Dapper is just like breezy, only with newer stuff
<aflack> Is dapper basically the same?
<aflack> Oh crap.
<aflack> I need to get a disc then.
<aflack> :D
<Flannel> aflack: yeah, just newer versions, and Edgy, and Feisty (will be)
<aflack> Which is best?
<Flannel> aflack: Theyre all 'the same', just different ages
<aflack> Edgy/Dapper?
<aflack> Ah.
<ardchoille> aflack: I have been using Ubuntu since Warty and Dapper ahs been the most rock-solid and problem -free release to date, IMHO.
<aflack> Which is newest? Edgy?
<Flannel> aflack: Dapper is a LTS, which is a bit important
<mattdwilnew> yomm: sure
<noiano> hello
<Flannel> aflack: Edgy is 6.10, dapper is 6.06, Dapper is more mature, having been out four months longer, and will be supported longer too, being a LTS
<aflack> Good deal, dude.
<CrakeHunter> flannel, does that mean that 6.06.1 is more stable than 6.10?
<tomcatt> Tomcat_:  So, all I need to do is just copy the old files into the directory?
<detectiveinspekt> how do you search for packages via terminal?
<aflack> I like Ubuntu waaaaaay better than slack. :\
<aflack> Fortunately for me, I can come here and bug you all when I have a problem.
<aflack> Harhar.
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: 6.06.1 is 6.06, just an updated CD
<noiano> I am running ubuntu on an old laptop (aged 4) and I can only use the touchpad...when I connect a ps2 mouse it doesn't work...
<ardchoille> Flannel: I hope they put out another release like Dapper before 2009
<Arcad3> guys i have a problem that can't be fixed
<Tomcat_> tomcatt: Should work. Take good backups though, it's dangerous.
<Flannel> ardchoille: I imagine 7.10 will be, that'll give people six months to think about upgrading, before Dapper goes out
<aflack> Crap. Now it's giving a soundcard error.
<ardchoille> Flannel: That would be cool.
<Flannel> ardchoille: er, wait.  I guess dapper has until 9.04, doesn't it?
<mattdwilnew> yomm: I don't know how to pastebin, working out command now
<ardchoille> Flannel: Yeah
<CrakeHunter> is there a german ubuntu channel around herE?
<aflack> Aha, fixed it.
<aflack> :D
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: but yes, being out longer, it has more stable software
<Flannel> !de | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arcad3> root@arcad3-desktop:~# apt-get install kget
<Arcad3> Reading package lists... Done
<Arcad3> Building dependency tree
<Arcad3> Reading state information... Done
<Arcad3> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Arcad3> root@arcad3-desktop:~#
<yomm> matt : take your time :)
<Arcad3> how do i fix this ?:(
<CrakeHunter> thanks :)
<aflack> I, am officially the man. Though, so is Flannel. Anywho, thanks.
<Frogzoo> !de | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tomcatt> Tomcat_:  Okay.  I'll give it a try.  I'm about to the point to where I just want to leave my mail on the server because the funny crashes I get with ubuntu.
<Enselic``> !se | Enselic
<ubotu> Enselic: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Flannel> ardchoille: well, I guarentee you the next LTS will be before 9.04, I suppose it might be 8.10 though, but definately before 9.04, because forcing an 'immediate' upgrade is never a good thing.
<Enselic``> !swedish | Enselic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swedish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arcad3> am i using white font color??:))
<ardchoille> Flannel: True
<Flannel> aflack: I recently upgraded from breezy too, because I had a week of downtime, and my last downtime before april
<tomcatt> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ardchoille> Arcad3: hahaha
<Flannel> Arcad3: colors are disabled here
<ardchoille> Arcad3: Sounds like a problem with your sources. pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<mneptok> tomcatt: if you have a complete ~/ backup, just restore it with rsync
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arcad3> no source problem
<deep> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ubuntu> hii
<Arcad3> virtualbox it was installed with Double click on it and stopped (restarted the pc)
<mattdwilnew> yomm: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/884259
<Arcad3> now it give me this error
<theejoo> they are all sleeping at ubuntu-nl
<deep> hi ubuntu ;D
<ardchoille> Arcad3: Where did you get virtualbox package?
<Arcad3> softpedia
<deep> ubuntu, are you using livecd, or something like that? (:
<tomcatt> neptok:  You just reminded me of something;  I need to find a good app for backing up my system.
<Flannel> !backup | tomcatt
<ubotu> tomcatt: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ardchoille> Arcad3: Was it packages for Ubuntu or anohter distro like debian?
<Arcad3> .deb
<ardchoille> Arcad3: An Ubuntu .deb or a debian .deb?
<Arcad3> debian
<ardchoille> Arcad3: Ok, it's not a good idea to install debian packages on Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> This may be the source of your problem.
<Arcad3> how can i make apt to forget that package
<mackinac> :o
<tomcatt> Flannel:  Thanks
<mackinac> ruh-roh!
<Arcad3> should i erase something?
* ant30 is away: Con avisos bluetooth activados 
<Arcad3> rm -rf / is a good idea?
<ardchoille> Arcad3: No, not a good idea.
<yomm> matt : not much useful in there :/
<deep> Arcad3, haha, no, not really
<aflack> Arcad3; That would be bad.
<ardchoille> Arcad3: Perhaps uninstalling that debian package?
<aflack> lol.
<mattdwilnew> yomm: I could remove sda1, and maybe readd it
<deep> haha ^^
<Arcad3> apt-get remove virtualbox gives the same error
<tomcatt> I hope one of these apps/ways can support multiple partitions.  I keep the system files on one and my home/user on another.  (In case anything goes wrong.)
<Arcad3> aptitude autoclean ...the same
<ardchoille> Arcad3: If you installed it with dpkg, then you need to remove it with dpkg.
<noiano> I am running ubuntu on an old laptop (aged 4) and I can only use the touchpad...when I connect a ps2 mouse it doesn't work...any clues?
<Arcad3> the archive does not exist
<schwix_> Can someone msg me? I'm testing out a theme in irssi. :o
<ardchoille> Arcad3: sudo dpkg -r vitualbox  ?
<mneptok> tomcatt: rsync loves you
<yomm> matt : did you read the assemble options thoroughly ? I'm sure there is an option where you can SELECT which disks to use for MDADM , rather than MDADM autorecognizing the disks via their superblock !
<tomcatt> neptok:  LOL
<Arcad3> isn't installed
<mattdwilnew> yep tried that :) root@ubuntyserver:/dev/disk/by-uuid# mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 --auto=yes
<mattdwilnew> mdadm: no recogniseable superblock
<mattdwilnew> mdadm: /dev/sda1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<tomcatt> neptok:  I'll love it once I figure it out.
<mattdwilnew> oops
<SoulChild> Hey guys, how do i change the master audio channel ???
<tomcatt> neptok:  :)
<Arcad3> i've stoped the instalation and erased the archive
<yomm> matt ok i c !
<mattdwilnew> i have to overwrite the superblocks, but im scared ill loose the data, so i am frantically googleing :)
<latz> Hi all, I am looking for a id3 editor which supports fetching covers from amazon. Anybody an idea?
<Arcad3> apt-get rmove virtualbox :the archive cannot be found and it needs to be unninstalled
<Taime1> here's an easy one: how do you tell ubuntu (gnome) to use vlc when i open media?
<Arcad3> where shold i copy the archive that apt can find it?
<KRASHER> Hey guys... anyone can help me with cedega? i want to try it in a LAN Game with a friend running Unreal Tournament Under Windows... it's possible?
<deep> Taime1, you in gnome?
<Taime1> yes
<Arcad3> yes KRASHER
<Arcad3> u have cedega installed?
<KRASHER> i try to connect to a game created by him but it doesn't show up in the Lan Games avaiable
<latz> KRASHER, if I am not mistaken there are linux binaries for Unrela Tournament
<deep> Taime1, ouch, well.. in kde you can rightclick a file > properties, and at "Type: <filetype>" there is a button, configure button.. If you click it you can choose what program to open it with
<deep> Taime1, i guess its something like that in gnome too
<Taime1> hmm.. ill get back to you
<latz> KRASHER, http://www.lokigames.com/products/ut/updates.php3 there you go
<aflack> Man, Q3 lags to where I can't even move on Ubuntu.
<soundray> Taime1: right click - Properties - Open With
<goban> can cocoa applications run in ubuntu?
<soundray> goban: no
<Taime1> well, deep, you were right...but the odd thng is, i have been doing it differently in kde too! haha
<Taime1> but thanks
<Arcad3> ardchoille:here is the name of the package VirtualBox_1.3.4_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb..my OS is edgy
<Taime1> kde has a "prefered applications" kind of a section in control center
<KRASHER> Cedega doesn't implement Multiplayer Game?
<goban> ah ok, im getting fed up with swing and someone told me cocoa was good, but it seems thats not a good answer since its not cross platform
<spikeh> how do I start X in command
<Arcad3> startx
<spikeh> thank you
<Taime1> but yeah, thanks, it was in that menu, and did, indeed change system-wide
<Taime1> later!
<spikeh> after installing fglrx and configuring xorg by using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and starting X; it refuses to launch any applications including the installation script
<ikonia_> what installation script ?
<Arcad3> nvidia?
<spikeh> to install Ubuntu
<ikonia_> eerrrrr you've got ubuntu installed
<spikeh> I don't
<ikonia_> hence why your mofidying X
<spikeh> I'm modifying X because ati doesn't work
<ikonia_> you're installing ati drivers and reconfiguring X on the livecd
<spikeh> yes
<ikonia_> I see
<aflack> lol
<mneptok> spikeh: not gonna work.
<spikeh> mneptok: please explain
<mneptok> spikeh: not=will not or "impossible" | gonna = shorthand for "going to" |  work = function, or operate
<steel_lady> Is there a way to make browser play all the multimedia content on its pages with VLC???
<aflack> lol.
<spikeh> I was expecting something as to "why"
<deep> Haha. :D
<spikeh> or perhaps some solutions to resolve the issue
<aflack> I love this channel.
<deep> aflack, me too. ^^
<IdleOne> spikeh, you ned to install ubuntu system wide before you can add the ATI drivers
<mneptok> spikeh: the solution is to install the OS.
* aflack nods.
<soundray> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<spikeh> how would I install in commandline
<spikeh> as this is all I have at the moment
<aflack> ;o
<ikonia_> use the alternate cd
<aflack> "Install CD"
<mneptok> spikeh: reboot
<Tomcat_> Why should installing the ATI drivers on the LiveCD not work?
<ikonia_> or try the "safe mode" graphics
<spikeh> ikonia_ the liveCD and install CD are the same thing
<mneptok> spikeh: nhen you reboot you'll have a GUI.
<mneptok> *When
<Tomcat_> It's difficult, but I think it might work. :o
<spikeh> mneptok I can't get GUI in the first place
<steel_lady> soundray, I am a blonde, which comand to write in terminal to install it?
<ikonia_> spikeh - I didn't say there where not. I said use the alternate CD or safe mode
<mackinac> desktop cd and alternate cd are not same
<ikonia_> I didn't say use the install/livecd
<spikeh> sorry ikonia_ I meant aflack
<soundray> steel_lady: I like blonde. 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc', restart firefox afterwards.
<aflack> I was simply quoting my cd.
* aflack shrugs.
<spikeh> this has worked before and I can't see why it doesn't now
<aflack> What did you do differently last time?
<spikeh> absolutely nothing
<ikonia_> what errors are you getting when you try to launch applications
<truent> anyone know why dvd playback wouldnt work in ubuntu?.. works fine in windows.. i get medium not found errors
<detectiveinspekt> how do i upgrade dapper to edgy?
<spikeh> ikonia_ I don't get any errors, it attempts to launch and I see it in the taskbar, and then it disappears
<ikonia_> !dvd >truent
<IdleOne> !dvd | truent
<ubotu> truent: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mattdwilnew> yomm:
<mattdwilnew> i think i did it :)
<truent> ikonia, thanks.. but i dont think its a matter of decrypting.. even dvdroms wont work
<steel_lady> soundray, it says mozilla-plugin-vlc is already the newest version, why is it not working then?
<ikonia_> isn't there something tricky about messing with the livecd Xserver due tot he fact that its all in memory and doesn't properly leave memory when you restart it
<usuario> xica mala
<IdleOne> truent, you need to install libdvdcss2 info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<truent> k
<truent> i'll try that
<soundray> steel_lady: perhaps you have another plugin interfering. Enter 'about:plugins' as the URL to check.
<spikeh> ikonia_ so would the "alternate" CD install then? is there no way to install in commandline for the desktop disc?
<spikeh> normal boot doesn't work and safe graphics mode manages to give me commandline
<mattdwilnew> yomm I created a new raid with /dev/.static/dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda1
<ikonia_> spikeh I'd try the alterneate cd
<steel_lady> soundray, what should I do with all that information? realplayer also has the plugin enabled but it doesn't work
<Lacrimosa> :-)
<Lacrimosa> anybody running Ubuntu on T1 ?
<ikonia_> Lacrimosa a netra T1 ?
<ikonia_> or a T1 line
<soundray> steel_lady: is the vlc plugin listed?
<steel_lady> yes soundray
<Lacrimosa> sun cool'd T1
<yomm> matt : and ?
<ikonia_> Lacrimosa coold T1 ? do you mean Cool threads T1000 or a Netra T1
<mattdwilnew> and i mounted the raid and i can view the contents!
<mattdwilnew> so i'm going to copy to my main drive
<yomm> matt : excellent :)
<Lacrimosa> coolthreads, of course
<mattdwilnew> then wipe it :)
<scarpitch> How do I add a program to PATH? Installed "Ark", but it wont extract *.rar.. says that "The utility unrar is not in your PATH. please install ...." But that's kind of what I just did :)
<mattdwilnew> (the raid)
<mattdwilnew> and start over
<humbolto> my eth0 is not working anymore after upgrade to feisty
<ikonia_> Lacrimosa I've not got it running at this moment. But I have seen one installed in the lab
<yomm> matt : lol , what else ;)
<humbolto> when I force a sudo "dhclient eth0" it tells me "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied". Same for IFFLAGS
<ikonia_> humbolto fesity is alpha software
<mattdwilnew> going to have to do a better job this time
<humbolto> Network manager does not work either. what to do now?
<ikonia_> humbolto #ubuntu+1 for alpha software discussion
<yomm> matt :  a clean mdadm create should give you no probs whatsoever :)
<soundray> steel_lady: can you point me to one of the online media files that you want to play with the vlc plugin?
<JohnRobert> humbolto: do: sudo ifconifg
<spikeh> wow I can't believe this, it's just my optical drive
<humbolto> ikonia_: nobody there
<yomm> matt : I've been running 3 arrays for 6 months now , it's stable as hell :)
<JohnRobert> humbolto: then see what interfaces you have on the system
<ikonia_> humbolto thats the price of alpha software
<spikeh> I had a hunch and swapped the disc to a diff drive and now it's working
<Lacrimosa> ikonia_: yep :-(
<JohnRobert> network-manager is alpha?
<ikonia_> Lacrimosa are you strugglging to get it working ?
<ikonia_> JohnRobert no feisty distro is
<yaman> need help here =====> how do i know if my vga card driver is ryt and the vga card have the best drivers ???cause i feel that my screen server is working slow and i have ati radeon200M  (128 MB)
<JohnRobert> ah right
<JohnRobert> yeah
<steel_lady> soundray, I can not play almost anything
<JohnRobert> it's broken, don't expect it to work
<JohnRobert> :p
<soundray> steel_lady: can you *point me to* one of the online media files that you want to play with the vlc plugin?
<ikonia_> sexcopter Bristol uni - nice
<humbolto> ikonia_: I know the price. And I have no problem with it. But still I want to work things out.
<steel_lady> soundray, with a lot of problems it play some things that are somehow done in flash and it plays youtube. but the rest it doesne
<ikonia_> humbolto cool = #ubuntu+1 is the palce
<ikonia_> place even
<soundray> steel_lady: PLEASE give me an example that doesn't work
<mneptok> humbolto: Feisty questions to #ubuntu+1 please
<sexcopter> hi there. I'm running dapper livecd on a dell pc, it has intel 82845 integrated graphics, and i'm forced at the moment in 640 at 60hz. if i go ahead and install, is there any guarantee i'll get it to 1024?
<daviey> sexcopter, GAIM yuke
<mneptok> sexcopter: i810?
<humbolto> ikonia_: That I know either. But nobody there right now. So I am trying to collect some clues here.
<ikonia_> sexcopter no promise, but you should be able to configure it better onice installed
<Lacrimosa> ikonia_: well i yea
<sexcopter> ikonia_: yeah, i'm a student here, do you know bristol uni?
<ikonia_> humbolto I guess its best to wait in #ubuntu+1 for the correct people
<tahsin> why is my flight gear running so slowly ?
<mneptok> sexcopter: do you see big raster borders?
<steel_lady> www.hrt.hr/streams/hr1.ram     soundray
<sexcopter> mneptok: not sure, is that the same thing?
<ikonia_> sexcopter very well - pop into #ubuntu-offtopic if you wantedto chat about it
<sexcopter> mneptok: raster borders?
<sexcopter> ikonia_: another time if that's ok, i want to get this sorted first :)
<ikonia_> not at all
<henry_Yang> ..
<ikonia_> sexcopter do you know what video card you've got
<Lacrimosa> ikonia_: forget it...
<ikonia_> Lacrimosa fixed it ?
<mneptok> sexcopter: big black borders
<tahsin> why is flight gear running very slowly
<wormboy> hey i run ubuntu 6.10 on HP nx6310 laptop and i have proplem with gnome-power-manager. i doesn't update the power meter at all when running on battery. can smb pls help me fix this??
<soundray> steel_lady: for that, you need mozilla-mplayer (tested here, works)
<sexcopter> mneptok: well ubuntu doesn't fill out the whole screen (easily adjusted with the monitor), but borders for windows seem ok.
<ikonia_> sexcopter do you know what video card you've got
<mneptok> sexcopter: sounds like the i810 issue. 3 lines in xorg.conf fixes it.
<Jadi> {ktzn}, Khosh oomadi :)
<sexcopter> is the i810 a generic driver or an actual chipset? i'm a tad confused
<tahsin> ikonia: yes nvidia rive tnt2
<ikonia_> the i810 is the generic intel driver
<steel_lady> soundray, that works also in real player I have installed but not inside the browser
<ikonia_> tahsin, I was talking to sexcopter
<tahsin> sorry
<ikonia_> not at all
<sexcopter> as i say, device manager says "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset"
<soundray> steel_lady: anyway, this is not a stream that vlc would be a suitable delegate for.
<steel_lady> it doesn't work windows media and quicktime either. soundray
<mneptok> tahsin: and that TNT2 is why it's running slowly. 8 year old video cards do that.
<ikonia_> sexcopter you "may" for you own interest want to try the intel driver - simpley because thats the same driver as i810 but with some updates
<steel_lady> soundray, and why whatever I choose to reproduce in mplayer it doesn't work?
<sexcopter> so, it's probably worth my while going ahead installing
<ikonia_> sexcopter but I suspect once ubuntu is instlled a quick X configuration will get you a fine setup with i810
<sexcopter> ok ikonia_, thanks. I'll give it a shot!
<sexcopter> and thanks mneptok too
<tahsin> mneptok: but it runs fine on windows :d
<ikonia_> tahsin windows != linux
<soundray> steel_lady: perhaps you have missing codecs
<tahsin> ikonia what do you mean
<Arcad3> tashin u have windows installed?
<henry_Yang> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html
<sexcopter> oh bother. the installer doesn't fit in the screen when in 640. that's a major shortcoming of the installer imo
<ikonia_> tahsin you can't compare windows support/compatability to linux
<sexcopter> managed to move the window though
<tahsin> yes
<tahsin> ok so that mean it will not work on linux
<NicegirL> what does the != mean?
<ikonia_> NicegirL no equal
<steel_lady> soundray, yes I am missing codecs. that's why I want to put vlc to reproduce avi wma and quicktime
<ikonia_> not equal
<wormboy> hey i run ubuntu 6.10 on HP nx6310 laptop and i have proplem with gnome-power-manager. i doesn't update the power meter at all when running on battery. can smb pls help me fix this??
<ardchoille> NicegirL: != mans is not equal to
<NicegirL> ikonia thanx!
<IdleOne> NicegirL, != not equal too but should mean linux is better then :)
<deep> IdleOne, windows < linux, then. :D
<IdleOne> deep, depending how you want to read it :P yeah
<mattdwilnew> yomm: hopefully! :)
<deep> IdleOne, or just simply "Linux truly is better then windows"
<zcat[1] > linux > *
<soundray> steel_lady: I think the way forward is to disable all plugins except vlc, then test with avi, wma and quicktime files.
<IdleOne> this is better for ubuntu-offtopic but windows is not a bad OS it just has it's shor commings like any other OS....Linux is'nt well suited for gaming for example  but the Linux community is working on that also :)
<deep> zcat[1] , exacly. :D
<steel_lady> ok soundray, how do I manage plugins without uninstalling?
<marcko> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<soundray> steel_lady: uninstalling is probably easiest. The .deb archives will still be in your cache, so reinstalling is just as easy.
<tahsin> when i type sudo aptitude update i get this error
<truent> hmm, dvd problem.. not playback.. the fact that it doesnt recognize theres medium at all in the drive if its dvd.. cd's work fine?
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 The Medibuntu Team <medibuntu>
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster>
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster>
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster>
<tahsin> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@59.152.96.69]  by rob
<rob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<truent> err
<wormboy> hey i run ubuntu 6.10 on HP nx6310 laptop and i have problem with gnome-power-manager. i doesn't update the power meter at all when running on battery. can smb pls help me fix this??
<wormboy> hey i run ubuntu 6.10 on HP nx6310 laptop and i have problem with gnome-power-manager. i doesn't update the power meter at all when running on battery. can smb pls help me fix this??
<wormboy> hey i run ubuntu 6.10 on HP nx6310 laptop and i have problem with gnome-power-manager. i doesn't update the power meter at all when running on battery. can smb pls help me fix this??
<wormboy> hey i run ubuntu 6.10 on HP nx6310 laptop and i have problem with gnome-power-manager. i doesn't update the power meter at all when running on battery. can smb pls help me fix this??
<wormboy> hey i run ubuntu 6.10 on HP nx6310 laptop and i have problem with gnome-power-manager. i doesn't update the power meter at all when running on battery. can smb pls help me fix this??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@49-dzi-6.acn.waw.pl]  by rob
<steel_lady> soundray, I am blonde, remember?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@59.152.96.69]  by rob
<rob> ubotu: tell wormboy about repeat
<truent> hmm, dvd problem.. not playback.. the fact that it doesnt recognize theres medium at all in the drive if its dvd.. cd's work fine?
<Frogzoo> wormboy: loser
<truent> shows up in device manager fine..
<deep> wormboy, please?
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster>
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster>
<tahsin> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@49-dzi-6.acn.waw.pl]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@59.152.96.69]  by rob
<deep> tahsin too..
<mneptok> !pastebin > tahsin
<rob> yep
<mneptok> Frogzoo: please, no insults
<payam> va?
<payam> nej nej
<mneptok> !se > payam
<payam> Nr
<payam> what?
<truent> anyone know why my dvd's wouldnt be recognized.. but cd's would.. in the same drive?
<truent> if i try to mount dvd.. i get no medium found..
<truent> cd's no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@59.152.96.69]  by rob
<payam> I wana call my parent for Free
<payam> what program do i have to use?
<yomm> I have an extra analog phone line .. could I use my ubuntu box as a telephone ? anyone know of some apps ?
<mneptok> payam: Skype
<payam> Linux
<payam> I use Linux
<mneptok> payam: Gizmo
<detectiveinspekt> i want to dist-upgrade my headless computer how do i do it so that i can quit my ssh session while the update process is still running?
<payam> Are you sure?
<rpedro> payam: ekiga
<payam> Free?
<payam> but I must pay
<Frogzoo> payam: ekiga or skype - both need the same client each end
<mattdwilnew> yomm: does your RAID persist after reboot?
<payam> but i dont like to pay you know
<mattdwilnew> do anything special?
<soundray> !screen | detectiveinspekt:
<ubotu> detectiveinspekt:: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Jadi> enquest, khosh oomadi :)
<Jadi> sky_walkie, khosh oomadi :)
<payam> agha salam
<payam> jadi
<yomm> matt : yes
<mneptok> !ir | Jadi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> bah. no Farsi channel?
<payam> mano komak kon dadash
<Jadi> sorry guys. a mistake !
<Frogzoo> yomm: if you get a voip adapter, you can run asterisk as a pabx & do all sorts of things
<payam> com on
<payam> I need help
<detectiveinspekt> ty
<mneptok> payam: you were already told.
<mneptok> payam: Skype, Gizmo, or Ekiga.
<payam> but I said i dont like to pay for a short conversation
<babo> guys, for some reason my computer clicks to the mouse when I'm typing away. So my caret jumps all over the place at times. Does anyone know what it could be ?
<scarpitch> uhm.. Im trying to free more space on my disk by deleting files and emptying my garbage bin, but nothing happens! Still no free space! whats this??
<soundray> steel_lady: try this: cd /usr/lib/mozilla ; sudo sh -c "mv plugins plugins-backup ; mkdir plugins ; cp plugins-backup/libvlc* plugins/'
<yomm> Frogzoo : ok i'll look into that ! thx !
<soundray> steel_lady: then restart firefox. You should have vlc as the only enabled plugin after that. Check with about:plugins, then test.
<payam> which one shoul i take?
<payam> Gizmo for what?
<yomm> Frogzoo : Isn't it possible to use my old pci 56.6K modem card and a headset for just pulse or tone dialing ?
<soundray> payam: you have had several suggestions. Now go and look them up, and decide for yourself which one suits you best. We cannot decide that for you.
<daveR> hi,  i really need help with this - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364360
<payam> I know
<payam> ok
<payam> It consts mony  by the way
<payam> I love my money you know
<ikonia_> money ?
<ikonia_> ubuntu is free
<CrakeHunter> hello, id like to make a backup of my evolution contents (email, contacts etc.) - where is the folder that i have to make a copy of
<CrakeHunter> ?
<payam> No No
<ikonia_> daveR you'll get great help in #nvidia on freenode with that problem
<payam> I dont neeed that
<mneptok> payam: next comment about VOIP software or money gets you a ban.
<daveR> ikonia_ : thanks i will try that
<payam> ok
<payam> ok
<Brandon> does anyone want to play monopoly with me
<IdleOne> haha
<ikonia_> daveR they are most helpful and specialise in advanced nvidia setup, more than the average user in here. Just be a little patient and it will be fine
<payam> Why can i not install Wine on  my  PC
<coNP> maybe an idle one, Brandon  :)
<deep_> Brandon, only if i win? :D haha ^^
<payam> i try  twice
<Caplain> whats a good videocd burning app?
<deep_> payam, sudo apt-get install wine?
<Brandon> you can win i am pretyy bad at it ;)
<daveR> ikonia_ : thanks for your help, i will try there
<payam> japp
<ardchoille> Caplain: Do you mean ripping a DVD?
<ikonia_> daveR don't be put off if its a little quiet at the moment. They do help
<soundray> steel_lady: was I making sense?
<daveR> ikonia_ np, i have been trying for 3 days so an hour or two won't hurt lol
<truent> hmm?
<payam> last question
<payam> I wna go
<payam> I need a HTML editor
<ikonia_> payam vi
<soundray> !html | payam
<ubotu> payam: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<payam> not Screem bca i sucks
<deep_> payam, vim. :)
<CheshireViking> payam, Nvu is good
<posingapopular> emacs wont edit html?
<payam> Blusfish i s for GNome not KDE
<payam> ?
<IdleOne> bluefish runs on kde also
<payam> but I wana work with desig not Codes
<IdleOne> sudoa ptitude install bluefish
<payam> really?
<coNP> posingapopular: it should edit
<Icehawk78> Does anyone know what the default port to listen to for mail in postfix is?
<mneptok> 25
<Orfeous> need some help... i have just installed ubuntu on my computer but i have some issues with MBR
<soundray> Orfeous: be specific
<daviey> Orfeous, whats the problem?
<daviey> !ask | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<payam> i had Blufish on my Parsix but i coulndt see the design ,. i sould see just the Codes
<Orfeous> the problem is that i had windows before with a custom installed MBR... so when i restart my computer and after it checks for cd.. it says just MBR....blabla..
<payam> do you understand what i mean
<Orfeous> then nothing is happening.
<ardchoille> payam: Sounds like you want a html WYSIWYG editor
<payam> i  want some softeare like Dreamweaver
<steel_lady> soundray, it happens like always, black screen with no video title
<Orfeous> is it possible to install ubunu boot loader manually
<soundray> steel_lady: give me the URL please
<daviey> Orfeous, yes, it's called grub
<Orfeous> something is bad with mbr can i clean it
<daviey> !grub | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<payam> whats that?
<Icehawk78> mneptok: A few other questions - is my mailserver going to be pop.mydomain.homeip.net, or just mydomain.homeip.net, if I set the internet hostname  and domains to recieve mail for to mydomain.homeip.net?
<Orfeous> i have booted now on the install-dvd
<CheshireViking> payam, if you want a wysiwyg editor have a look at NVU
<IdleOne> payam, try Nvu sudo aptitude install nvu
<payam> Dreamweaver have 2 parts. Design and code
<deep_> payam, quanta have som WYSIWYG feautures, afaik.
<payam> ok. lets se
<mackinac> wysiwyg = graphical editor (what you see is what you get)
<daviey> Ice_Wewe, same as your ip/host (not pop)
<ardchoille> payam: Have you tried: ooffice -web
<Caplain> ardchoille: i want to burn a vcd
<Orfeous> can grub clean my mbr on my harddisk_
<mneptok> Icehawk78: where is this machine?
<steel_lady> http://dl.net.hr/webcafe/filmici/gest_na_svadbe.wmv   soundray
<soundray> Orfeous: follow the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows -- you can do it from the booted DVD
<mneptok> Icehawk78: in your home, connected to cable/DSL?
<payam> Office web?
<ardchoille> payam: Yes
<payam> No. waths that?
<Icehawk78> mneptok: Yes, home through a router with a static IP
<ardchoille> payam: Open a terminal and run: ooffice -web
<Frogzoo> Orfeous: installing grub will overwrite the mbr - but you don't want to 'clean' the mbr - you'll lose your partition table
<daviey> IdleOne, isn't there a fork of NVU that is more upto-date?
<Icehawk78> mneptok: I have DynDNS set up for it to mydomain.homeip.net
<IdleOne> daviey, dont know
<mneptok> Icehawk78: in your home, connected to cable/DSL?
<Icehawk78> mneptok: yes
<payam> Open office?
<ardchoille> OpenOffice.org web designer
<mneptok> Icehawk78: 99% chance your ISP filters all traffic on port 25.
<daviey> IdleOne, payam http://kompozer.net/
<marcko> Hello. Ubuntu is really nice but... that menu... Is it possible to implement in the next version a menu like the one from OpenSUSE ? At least as an option ?
<mneptok> Icehawk78: before you go about configuring a mail server it's best to read your ISP's TOS
<payam> Its looks like Microsoft Word not any Html editor
<ardchoille> marcko: You on Edgy?
<marcko> Yes
<soundray> steel_lady: install ffmpeg and w32codecs, then try again
<sexcopter> hey guys, dapper installed now :) But still stuck in 640, so what's this magic fix in xorg.conf?
<deep_> !quanta | payam
<ardchoille> marcko: Seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=de14d5b022c8e14c8698b97afdd09888&f=156
<ubotu> payam: quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<Orfeous> why isnt grub installed when i install ubuntu
<Icehawk78> mneptok: Can I specify postfix to listen for pop to listen on a different port, then? I'm planning on using this specifically just for one very specific purpose (ie not for email, really, but I need control over *a* pop3 server to be able to create accounts on)
<mneptok> Icehawk78: my guess is that running a mail server is against the TOS, and will cause them to immediately terminate your connection.
<steel_lady> soundray tell me how
<payam> NYU  is good i think
<Frogzoo> sexcopter: run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<CrakeHunter> how can i backup my evolution data?
<daviey> Orfeous, how many hard drives do you have?
<marcko> thanks ardchoille
<Icehawk78> mneptok: Really?
<mneptok> Icehawk78: postfix can listen anywhere. but call your ISP and play nice.
<soundray> steel_lady: 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg w32codecs'
<Frogzoo> CrakeHunter: backup ~/.evolution/
<Icehawk78> mneptok: Fair enough. I'll check back in a few minutes after I find our TOS
<sexcopter> Frogzoo: what will that achieve? It's a fresh install already.
<steel_lady> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<steel_lady> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<steel_lady> is only available from another source
<steel_lady> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<steel_lady>  soundray
<Frogzoo> sexcopter: it will let you choose which resn's
<Orfeous> daviey: for now i have 1 the other two are disconnected
<sexcopter> Frogzoo: ok, i'll give it a shot
<CheshireViking> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundray> steel_lady: are you on adm64?
<soundray> steel_lady: are you on amd64?
<Orfeous> i just did root (hd0,0) then setup (hd0,0)
<Orfeous> now i got some errors
<steel_lady> soundray I have dell inspiron 6400
<daviey> Orfeous, when did you disconnect them?  Before installing or after?
<soundray> Orfeous: it has to be setup (hd0)
<Orfeous> daviey: after
<Orfeous> soundray: ah, now it works
<daviey> Orfeous, Grub would have installed on the primary boot drive; ie your old Windows one or something.  Thats probably where grub is installed
<Orfeous> daviey: the harddisk is formatted and are going to be used for ubuntu
<Orfeous> hmm..
<Orfeous> i did a misstake.
<soundray> steel_lady: can you try 'vlc http://dl.net.hr/webcafe/filmici/gest_na_svadbe.wmv' pls
<Orfeous> i just remember that i have SATA disk
<marcko> ardchoille , nice :) I guess i just need a little patience and way for the next release
<Orfeous> so it would be setup (sd0)
<soundray> Orfeous: no
<soundray> Orfeous: grub knows only (hd?), not (sd?)
<ardchoille> marcko: I had it working great in Dapper. It should work fine on Edgy now.
<Orfeous> soundray: hmm.. ok.
<soundray> Orfeous: no matter if they are SCSI, SATA or IDE
<truent>  anyone have any idea why dvd's wont read on my drive.. but cd's will.. same drive mind you... and everything as far as i can tell understands that it is a dvd drive?
<marcko> Thanks for the suggestion :) I guess will try
<Orfeous> soundray: so it might work now if i reboot?
<Orfeous> root and setup was the only thing to do?
<ardchoille> marcko: Remember to grab the plugins too, they add a lot of nice functionality to USP.
<soundray> Orfeous: I haven't followed the whole story, so I can't tell you
<steel_lady> soundray, it plays with vlc if I download it but not from the terminal comand
<Frogzoo> truent: maybe it's a CDR ?
<Orfeous> soundray: ok
<Orfeous> i try then i come back if it fails.
<truent> frogz: haha.. nah in windows it works fine..
<Frogzoo> truent: can you read from the dvd: sudo dd if=/dev/hd# of=/dev/null bs=10000 count=10
<marcko> thanks again ardchoille
<seravitae> um hi i have a logitech rumblepad pro gamepad and it works/worked fine
<seravitae> except a game is looking for /dev/js0 or js1 (joystick) and its not there
<seravitae> any ideas how i can get it there
<soundray> steel_lady: strange -- here it plays in standalone vlc (both the downloaded file and the URL), but the plugin doesn't work, either.
<truent> no medium found
<steel_lady> soundray, so the plugin is made bad way
<Frogzoo> truent: the above command works for a CD?
<truent> it would if put one in
<truent> same drive
<Frogzoo> truent: well try it
<soundray> steel_lady: I think so
<truent> k
<steel_lady> soundray, can it be reported somewhere?
<soundray> steel_lady: yes, please do
<soundray> !bugs | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<truent> Frogzoo, btw when i put the disc in.. it mounted itself.. hald hard at work :p
<truent> Frogzoo, 100000 bytes (100 kB) copied, 0.567047 seconds, 176 kB/s
<doojin> hi
<doojin> I solve many ubuntu problems
<doojin> today
<Frogzoo> truent: driver bug :( what's the make/model ?
<truent> device manager says hp dvd writer 300c
<doojin> How can I know linux recognizes my usb joypad?
<Frogzoo> doojin: tail -f /var/log/messages & plug it in
<Martyo> Is it possible to share my /home directory across my local network so I can access my files and application preferences on both my desktop and laptop?
<truent> frogzoo, so i'm screwed right?
<Frogzoo> truent: checking..
<daviey> Martyo, yes
<daviey> Martyo, both ubuntu machines?
<truent> Frogzoo, its weird cuz everything recognizes it as a dvd player.. i ran some script that checks to see if drive has dvd/dvdr capability.. comes out fine.. i dont get it :p
<Martyo> daviey: yup
<daviey> !nfs | Martyo
<ubotu> Martyo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<daviey> Martyo, have a play with that.  If you run into any problems then we are here to help! ;)
<Martyo> daviey: many thanks
<BleSS> hi!
<Shaffox> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<BleSS> i installed kubuntu from scratch, is possible to install ubuntu?
<soundray> BleSS: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<kondor21> newbie here so sorry because I know that this question is probably common.  On "system monitor" I can only see one of my hard drives, I mounted the other one before, but is there a way to make it mount so it stays on all the time?
<krinns> hi all
<daviey> Anybody been able to build mesa DRI?
<cherva> can someone tell me a nice bit torrent client who can be minimized to try like ktorrent in KDE but for gnome
<krinns> i need to update my konquroro
<BleSS> soundray: but I have kubuntu
<daviey> chemaja, ktorrent will work in ubuntu/gnome
<darkstar> Hi there I need help. my bootloader is gopne. I've now rebooted into edgly 'recovery mode' and need to re-install grub on mbr. Can you please tell me how?
<BleSS> soundray: ah ok
<Frogzoo> kondor21: you want to use gparted to create new partitions (ext3 file system format) & add the partitions to /etc/fstab (use blkid to get the UUIDs)
<chemaja> cherva, ^^
<BleSS> soundray: ant then apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> BleSS: if you run this command, you will have the gnome desktop in addition. You can choose as you log in
<soundray> BleSS: no
<cherva> <chemaja> ??
<daviey> darkstar, are you Orfeous?
<soundray> BleSS: you can (should) leave kubuntu-desktop untouched.
<chemaja> cherva, daviey talked to me instead of you
<darkstar> nope, just darkstar...
<daviey> okay, try:
<daviey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BleSS> soundray: ok, then I'll install ubuntu from scratch, thanks
<babo> OMG: my right-mouse button keeps on being pressed by my system. So that it ends up closing windows or resetting the caret. Does anyone have any ideas here ?
<sterilegenie> cherva, try azureus
<cherva> chemaja what are you talking about ?
<soundray> darkstar: pretend that Windows had killed your bootloader and follow ubotu's instructions
<soundray> BleSS: why?
<daviey> BleSS, you will have BOTH
<chemaja> cherva, don't worry. daviey see above
<CrakeHunter> how can i erase a dvdrom with ubuntus cd/dvd writer?
<kondor21> Frogzoo  whooa, thats a bit techy for me.  I mounted the drive a few days ago.  It was formated then.  I just assumed it would stick around but apparently its not.  I guess I did not mount it permenantly and did some tempory thing.
<BleSS> but i would ubuntu by default
<BleSS> ok
<cherva> when i minimize azureus it just dissapears and i have to kill the process
<darkstar> daviey shoud i just run !grub as sudo?
<ardchoille> cherva: Do you have the notification area applet in your panel?
<sterilegenie> i dont minimize it, i click close and it closes to system tray for me
<daviey> darkstar, if you are in recovery console, you are root, so no sudo needed
<cherva> yes
<daviey> chemaja, sorry, can't see whta you want me to see
<sterilegenie> check your preferences
<Orfeous> now it worked with GRUB but grub couldnt boot the default kernel
<Orfeous> what filesystem is the best and recommended?
<chemaja> daviey, you said "chemaja, ktorrent will work in ubuntu/gnome"
<daviey> it will
<soundray> Orfeous: ext3
<Orfeous> i have always runned reiserfs on my debian computers
<AmaroqWolf> Quick question. xD Easy one. I have my windows comp networked with this comp. I can access shared folders on it via nautilus. How do I 'cd' into them via the terminal?
<darkstar> daviey I was able to start x as the normal user (I hit control D and been brought to gdm, then logged in as the normal user)
<Frogzoo> truent: don't know - there's nothing in launchpad except this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/83345 is there anything logged in /var/log/messages ?
<Kaso> Ok so, My firefox "forgets" its settings each time i load it, i have full RW permssions on ~/.mozilla and i am the owner of it, any ideas?
<daviey> CrakeHunter, install gnomebaker
<kondor21> Frogzoo  hold on, I just checked System/ Disk Manager from the pull down menu and I can see it "hdb"  I wonder why I can not see itSystem Monitor ?  any ideas anyone?
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: you can't. Nautilus-"mounted" shares are not in the normal filesystem. They are only accessible by gnomevfs-aware programs
<daviey> darkstar, you will need sudo to 'act' as root
<MrLightUser> crimsun: I made a post on launchpad about flashplugin-nonfree and I'd like to get a bit more feedback from you about why it's not related, Thanks
<Frogzoo> kondor21: you need to add the partitions to /etc/fstab
<entropy_> guys, in windows to type a character by its ascii value you go alt+<type in value> is there an equivalent in linux?
<entropy_> s/linux/ubuntu/
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: aw. So there's no messing with files over a network via terminal?
<kondor21> Frogzoo any clue as to how I do that?
<daviey> chemaja, ktorrent will work in gnome?  Whats the problem?
<darkstar> daviey, I have ran sudo !grub  but I got  "!grub: event not found" messqge from the console
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: use 'sudo mount -t cifs -o username=remoteuser //windowshost/sharename /mnt'
<Orfeous> soundray: now i connected my other harddisk under install.
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: that will make your share accessible for the shell
<daviey> AmaroqWolf, When you say mess with files?  what do you mean.   If you want to copy, text edit and such.  use 'ssh'
<kondor21> Frogzoo I have opened ect/fstab
<daviey> darkstar, sorry you miss understood me.
<AmaroqWolf> daviey I was just gonna copy. :P
<soundray> daviey: you tend to jump in with not very well-thought out comments.
<daviey> !grub | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Orfeous> soundray: i am installing on /dev/sda1 as root and /dev/sda5 as swap.. what to tell grub to be root device?
<daviey> soundray, pm
<chemaja> daviey, lol if you haven't figured it out yet just dont worry
<Orfeous> and kernel
<soundray> daviey: go ahead
<Frogzoo> kondor21: you need to add similar lines that will mount the partitions on the new disk
<ubuntu> Hi!
<ubuntu> Whether it is possible to realize under Ubuntu analogue of service WSUS from Microsoft?
<ubuntu> Thanks.
<darkstar> uboutu, I have not lost grub after intallling windows, just after upgrading another ditro I had installed. need to reinstall grub from ubuntu's menu.list
<kondor21> Frogzoo  OK I will copy n paste the hda lines and change them to hdb so I have both, and pray
<Orfeous> daviey: what will be my device names for kernel and root?
<Frogzoo> kondor21: that won't help much
<soundray> darkstar: that's why I said *pretend*. The procedure is the same.
<kondor21> Frogzoo oh darn it
<Frogzoo> kondor21: run 'blkid' - that will show you the UUIDs you need to reference the partitions on the new drive
<darkstar> daviey, I did probably misundestand you. I thought there was an 'easy way' to reinstall grub once booted into edgy.
<Emulator> Hello.
<daviey> darkstar, sadly not
<daviey> (yet)
<kondor21> Frogzoo dude, your being way too techy for me, I am sorry
<truent> Frogzoo, Feb 19 03:55:23 xtopia kernel: [17180779.868000]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<darkstar> daiviey, I'll follow the lonk posted by soundray and see..
<darkstar> soundray, thans for the link I will take a look at it and see
<soundray> darkstar: daviey posted it, to be fair ;)
<kuchcha> Hello room
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<Emulator> Excuse me, I have just recently aquired Linux Ubuntu version, and I want to at least run a gens emulator on it. However, I simply do not nderstand how to do that yet, can one of you help me?
<darkstar> daviey, Thanks, then ;)
<kondor21> Can anyone help me, I am a newbie.  I have a partition hdb but it is not in my ect/fstab.  How do I get it in there?
<kuchcha> i want to execute the command pon on startup ... how do i do it
<mecha> Can't you use the install CD anymore to install GRUB and then abort the installation process?
<sterilegenie> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<kuchcha> kondor21: simple...open fstab as root in ur editor and make the changes
<Brandon> what is the longest time you stayed awake at once
<kuchcha> wats de format?
<Brandon> how many hours
<ubuntu_> mods
<Emulator> past a week.
<kondor21> Frogzoo I figured out this bit so far...  UUID="6de108b5-163c-4153-81e7-540f2913109a" TYPE="ext2"
<Brandon> without speed?
<Emulator> Yes.
<ardchoille> kondor21: echo "/dev/hdb1       /mount/point       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       2" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<Brandon> whoa. thats mega hardcore
<Emulator> Ive only done it a few times.
<kuchcha> hi...wat bout my query..
<Emulator> usually its about 3 days.
<Brandon> did you feel like a zombie after a week
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: can you tell me your windows hostname and the name of the share?
<kuchcha> is there a file to execute commands on startup in ubuntu like autoexec.bat in windows
<Emulator> You dont really feel much at all.
<tharuss18> &quit
<soundray> kuchcha: yes, /etc/rc.local
<Brandon> flat affect.... interesting
<kuchcha> soundray: thanks...is it for all users?
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: hostname is the name of the windows computer right? What do you mean name of the share. Shared folder?
<kondor21> ardchoille  do I make it ext2 as it says that in blkid
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: yes. In the command I gave you, you have to substitute those for the placeholders I used.
<ardchoille> kondor21: Yes, then you will need to change that to ext2 . ext3 = ext2+journal
<Emulator> Ecuse me, About my inquiry, Has anyone installed a Gens emulator on their linux computer and ran it successfully? if so, WOuld you please tell me how to do so also?
<Frogzoo> kondor21: tbh, you'd be best off to reformat as ext3
<sterilegenie> whats gens emulator?
<Emulator> Brandon - you don't pay attention much either.
<kondor21> ok I will try and reformat it,  thanks for the help so far guys
<ardchoille> kondor21: See what Frogzoo said
<soundray> kuchcha: no, it can only be edited with root privileges.
<Emulator> Brandon - when you have been awake that long.
<mesha> I guess it's a Sega emulator.
<kuchcha> soundray: tanks..
<Emulator> Yes it is.
* kuchcha says bye and leaves
<AmaroqWolf> steven-632f8c64 is the comp name. Shared folder is SharedDocs. I have more than one shared folder though, so I first attempted it directly to the computer itself, not down to the shared folder. Both had the same result though. wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock.
<Brandon> Emulator: i have only stay awake for maybe 36 hour but i feel that way after only that long... like i am not really alive anymore
<soundray> kuchcha: but if you have a user named kuchcha, you can add a command like 'su - kuchcha ls $HOME >/tmp/ls'
<Emulator> It is a genisis emulator, but I am inept at downloading things onto the new computer with linux that i just built.
<mesha> Emulator: http://ubuntux.wordpress.com/2006/05/17/howto-compile-gens-from-source/
<kondor21> formating hdb with exxteded 3
<darkstar> daiviey, supposedly I have re-installed grub.. I will give it a try now to see if it worked.
<sterilegenie> have you checked the repos for the emulator ?
<Emulator> THank you mesha
<Emulator> I don't understand what that means sterilegenie.
<sterilegenie> the ubuntu repositories
<sterilegenie> synaptic
<Emulator> yeah, Im lost.
<CheshireViking> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: try 'sudo mount -t cifs -o username=steven //steven-632f8c64/SharedDocs /mnt' (you will still have to put the real Windows username if it isn't steven)
<mesha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<CheshireViking> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sterilegenie> go to system then administrator and lastly click on synaptic
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: actually, there is an easier way:
<daveR> can i quickly check that any windows exe programs installed through win will appear in the applications folder?
<mike1o> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Emulator> hold on, its on my other computer SterileGenie.
<mattfletcher> how can i successfully uninstall every trace of a mysql server from dapper?
<sterilegenie> ok
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: The command yielded the same outcome. I'd love an easier way. :P
<kondor21> Question on formating a 2nd hard drive.  I have some options, one of the is "access path" any tips on what this should be?
<daveR> how do i open an installed wine software?
<Emulator> Sertilegenie - okay I found it.
<ikonia_> kondor21 access path ?
<mattfletcher> how do i list what is installed via apt-get at present?
<kondor21> ikonia, yes such as /boot
<ikonia_> it shouldn't ask you that for formatting it
<sterilegenie> ok, look through the various  options on the left
<ikonia_> @ kondor21
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: try the instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy in the section " How to mount network folders on boot-up..."
<kondor21> ikonia, how do you format? through terminal or Disk Manager ?
<AmaroqWolf> daveR: If it doesn't appear in the wine submenu in your menu, if you have one, you'll have to 'cd' to wine's directory. cd ~/.wine/drive_c and look for it in there.
<sterilegenie> im not sure what category it would be in
<ikonia_> terminal normally
<mattfletcher> how can i successfully uninstall every trace of a mysql server from dapper?
<Emulator> What should i look for?
<kondor21> ok what command is format in terminal?
<kondor21> @ ikonia
<ikonia_> kondor21 depends what file system you want to put on it
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: thank you for the link. I use dapper, but I can change the link to suit my verion of ubuntu. :P
<sterilegenie> do a search for emulator
<andresmujica> apt-get remove mysql-server
<Morrowyn> mattfletcher, by purging it or complete removal in synaptic?
<mike1o> is there any driver for xerox workcentre pro 412?
<kondor21> ikonia, i want to put ext3 on it
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper -- I think the sections are identical
<mattfletcher> morrowyn: how do i "purge" it?
<ikonia_> kondor21 mke2fs -j /dev/$disk_device_name
<sterilegenie> emulator- i did a search and found lots of what your looking for
<daveR> is there a shortcut to put the screensaver up?
<Emulator> Oh yeah?
<kondor21> ikonia so, would it be, mke2fs -j /dev/$hdb or does devive name refer to UID or something
<sterilegenie> did you do a search in synaptic
<ikonia_> kondor21 device name should be /dev/sda(hda etc)
<tuskernini> Kopete hangs ever FIRST time i start it up... is this a bug?
<Morrowyn> mattfletcher,  apt-get remove --purge iirc, but check with man apt-get to be sure
<Emulator> Yes I searched in synaptic
<sterilegenie> what did you get
<kenthomson> Namaste! How are you all doing!
<kenthomson> Is there some place on the net, that maintains the IRC logs of all the discussion that go around here; such that they are catagorised in question which have been solved, which i can search by keywords to find a solution? (i am not talking about raw logs, but somewhat categorised ones?)
<ikonia_> not really
<kenthomson> really?
<Connelly> after changing from xp to ubuntu, from a wide variety of sites, downloads on firefox are typically 30 KB/s vs 300 KB/s and often slow down and 'hang' so that it is difficult to get a download to complete without using wget
<Emulator> gnome - terminal v.2.14.2
<ikonia_> no - not really
<Connelly> is there a way to fix this problem?
<Enselic``> kenthomson: that's a Nobel prize problem
<Emulator> kdetes
<Emulator> konsole
<Emulator> libvte
<test> hmm..
<Emulator> libxxf86dga
<Enselic``> Connelly: sounds like an odd problem
<Emulator> xterm
<soundray> !ipv6 | Connelly
<ubotu> Connelly: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Emulator> x window sys core
<johwil> hi, i need help! Where do I find plugins for .mpg & .avi?
<Emulator> thats all I think.
<kenthomson> ikonia, Enselic`` theres gottu be raw logs, and if we can have a language software that categorises things (in the open source world), than we could simply let it analyse all the stuff, and could get really useful accuracy
<Connelly> Enselic``: it might just be my network slowed down recently...i can reboot into windows and try some more specific tests
<Emulator> Im not running the latest version of Ubuntu though.
<ikonia_> kenthomson its not that simple- hence why it doesn't exist
<sterilegenie> emulator- click on settings in synaptics
<Enselic``> Connelly: try the IP6 settings as suggested first
<Connelly> Enselic``: sure i'll try disabling ipv6 thanks for the suggestion
<soundray> kenthomson: it's a good idea. Go ahead.
<sterilegenie> then click repositories
<kenthomson> soundray, I ain't got the knowledge to do go ahead with such a project
<Enselic``> kenthomson: the problem is the language analyze
<Emulator> k...
<soundray> kenthomson: hint: apt-cache search natural language process
<Enselic``> soundray: getting computers to undestand langues is hard
<kenthomson> ikonia,  Enselic``, even if we are not dealing with complex language structures simple algorith used by marketing teams all over the world, to know the frequency of the certain KEY keywords helps a lot
<sterilegenie> are all of you repositories checked?
<Emulator> no.
<sterilegenie> check them all
<soundray> Enselic``: you even found Connelly's problem hard ;)
<ikonia_> kenthomson as I said - its not that simple
<Ayabara> how can I find out which serial ports that exist on my system? I need to know the x in /dev/ttyx :-)
<johwil> hi, i need help! Where do I find plugins for .mpg & .avi?
<soundray> !malaga-bin | kenthomson
<Emulator> Okay.
<kondor21> how do i log in as root?
<ubotu> kenthomson: malaga-bin: A system for automatic language analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-7 (edgy), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<sterilegenie> emulator- after you check them all you will need to click on the reload button
<deep_> !restrictedformats | johwil
<ubotu> johwil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Emulator> will I need the install disk for that?
<johwil> thanks deep
<sterilegenie> no
<soundray> Ayabara: serial ports are '/dev/ttySn', with n one of 0, 1, 2 or 3
<kondor21> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Orfeous> soundray: hi again!
<darkstar> daiviey, strangely I can only boot into recovery mode as grun laments a cylinder limit whan trying to boot into normal mode. Any suggestions?
<kenthomson> !liblink-grammar4
<ubotu> liblink-grammar4: Carnegie Mellon University's link grammar parser for English. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.2-4 (edgy), package size 83 kB, installed size 240 kB
<AleAle> :)
<Ayabara> soundray, thanks.
<Orfeous> <-- orfeous
<Orfeous> brb
<sterilegenie> after synaptics is finished reloading, do a search for emulator
<Emulator> that computer is not connected to the internet.
<kondor21> thats wierd, teminal has gone yellow and I have "I have no name" in it
<Emulator> It said it had a networking error.
<aflack> LOL
<sterilegenie> well it will need to be to fetch the new repositories
<soundray> Emulator: search http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<darkstar> daviey, Why does grub refuse to boot stadard ubuntu lamenting a cylinder limit exceed while still allowing boot into recovery mode?
<daviey> darkstar, hmm, you've lost me.   What was the exact error?
<moredhel> can someone tell me how to change the colour of the font of the other person in gaim? i'm using a dark theme and can't see their writing
<kondor21> I am getting this when I type sudo in terminal... sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file! wonder what that means
<chemaja> kondor21, your /etc/passwd is broken
<kondor21> how did that break?
<chemaja> amongst other things
<chemaja> umm
<chemaja> dunno i wasn't in ur CPU at the time
<AmaroqWolf> soundray, I think I'm getting closer. Running the dmesg | tail allowed me to see this at the end. It's different than before. smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<kenthomson> Some-day when i got the time and motivation; we the depth of packages and libraries available in the Open-source world one can develop a really innovative package within weeks! Thats the beauty of Open-source right?! Now only if people start producing quality documentation and properly documented programs it would help a lot! As of now it is better to re-write a certain component rather than scamper through the source code that is ill-maintained, but a
<kenthomson> gain it is open-source and voluntary so one can't complain. But i think that what ails OS-world, people let go of quality just becuase it is voluntary work, i think that is really poor and degrading for our software. There should be a standard ISO, which all the OS-software apply for and if they are stable and come with good documentation than they can be given a USER LICENSE and if their source code is well maintained/documented they can be given a DE
<kenthomson> VELOPER LICENSE, you know something like that? Otherwise this distributed effort to build software really lets go off quality in comparison to what we develop in a strictly professional environment
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.95.211.7]  by Hobbsee
* kenthomson was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<kondor21> chemja  so i should reboot?
<ikonia_> thank you
<chemaja> kondor21, you tell me mr sysadmin ;)
<elkbuntu> repeat offender too
<Hobbsee> what the hell does he think he's doing - AGAIN???
<darkstar> daviey, I reinstalled grub according to the guide. It now shows correct boot options but when I try booting into edgy stadard it exits with an error lamenting that cylinder exceeds limit... Whereas i can still boot into recovery mode.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.95.211.7]  by Hobbsee
<chemaja> kondor21, i'd be making sure all packages in your dpkg are installed correctly
<sterilegenie> sounds like a rant from a ms developer
<kondor21> chemja ok don't take the urine :) I am new to linux and only started it on thursday
<kenthomson> did i say something wrong?
<kondor21> wierd it all worked fine for the last few days
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS GOOD, DONT SPAM!
<ikonia_> you flooded the channel again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.95.211.7]  by Hobbsee
* kenthomson was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<moredhel> anyone?
<Hobbsee> banforwarding is appearing to break here
<Emulator> ow....
<ikonia_> moredhel sorry I missed your question
<moredhel>  can someone tell me how to change the colour of the font of the other person in gaim? i'm using a dark theme and can't see their writing
<daviey> darkstar,  if you do "sudo fdisk -l" do you get "# Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary."  appear anywhere?
<ikonia_> moredhel itm must be in options - somewhere
<kondor21> iyuck
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: eek -- you may have to do 'sudo apt-get install smbfs'
<moredhel> i've looked :S
<darkstar> daiviey, hold on I'll check right away.
<moredhel> there is only outgoing stuf
<moredhel> this sucks .
<moredhel> is it just me or does synaptic not inherit gtk themes very well?
<moredhel> xD
<darkstar> daviey, Nope. not at all...
<kondor21> oh well, got a wierd feeling i will be reinstalling everything in a few mins, thanks for the help guys.
* Emulator wonders about something.
<kondor21> I dunno, if this is the problems I get trying to mount a hard drive I might as well go back to bill
<[0x90] _> hi. i am on ubuntu via terminal on a live session. is there a way to configure my nvidia gf 7200 gt and run X without restarting the machine?
<Enselic``> [0x90] _: sudo gdm restart
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Enselic``> [0x90] _: it might start on Ctrl + Alt + F7 if it doesn start at your active terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.95.211.7]  by Hobbsee
<[0x90] _> but i dont have the drivers
<Enselic``> !nvidia | [0x90] _
<[0x90] _> xorg.conf needs to be edited, but i dont know what to edit there
<ubotu> [0x90] _: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[0x90] _> hehe i am on a shell...
<[0x90] _> i cant visit websites
<Enselic``> [0x90] _: sagi lynx
<Enselic``> [0x90] _: sudo apt-get install lynx
<Enselic``> [0x90] _: used my alias there :P
<[0x90] _> i have lynx,,, but how will i copy that link?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: woohoo!! it worked
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: well done
<coNP> Enselic``, [0x90] _: w3m is installed by default
<Enselic``> [0x90] _: guess youll have to *gasp* writeit manually :P
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: was it the missing smbfs?
<[0x90] _> lool
<AmaroqWolf> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=amaroq,password=************* //192.168.1.101/SharedDocs /mnt
<[0x90] _> im screwed :D
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: yes it was
<[0x90] _> thanks :)
<traco> !MODEM
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: I should have thought of it sooner
<AmaroqWolf> Thankees!
<cherva> pls help when i minimize azureus it minimizees to nowhere (with minimize to try ON )
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: a row of '*'s is not a very safe password ;)
<AmaroqWolf> I know. It isn't my password. ;)
<Enselic``> cherva: you have the tray on your panel?
<Enselic``> cherva: rightclick on a panel and pick Add to panel... and make sure its tehre
<moredhel> does anyone know if there is any good documentation on making skins for kde or metacity/gtk ?
<cherva> Enselic``, yes i have notification area
<Nu3> I am getting my ass handed to me by an emulator, Thats messed up.
<Enselic``> moredhel: try www.gnome-look.org, I belive they have tuts.
<moredhel> thanks
<Enselic``> cherva: try to restart azereus
<Enselic``> cherva: fire up a terminal and pkill azereus
<Enselic``> cherva: maybe it's on a different desktop? Ctrl + Alt + arrows a bit to see
<cherva> Enselic``, tried all ready ,when i minimize it and i run azureus in terminal i pops up
<cherva> from nowhere
<Enselic``> cherva: sorry, what is the problem again?
<cherva> when i minimize azureus it disapears and i want to minimize it to try
<Enselic``> cherva: disappears? doesnt it go to the window area?
<Enselic``> cherva: aka taskbar
<cherva> nope
<defrysk> cherva, you need to set that up in azureus
<Enselic``> cherva: do you have a taskbar?
<Nu3> Excuse me, WHat would make a dvdrom player not open?
<defrysk> cherva, and make sure you have a notification area in you panel
<cherva> i have a taskbar and i have set up the minimize to try optin in azureus
<Nu3> mine just shut and stopped doing anything.
<Enselic``> Nu3: lots of stuff, try to launch it from a termial for more verbose error output
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: now how do you unmount something, out of curiosity. xD
<defrysk> cherva, righclick panel on empty spot , select add and then selecy notification area
<Nu3> What?
<Enselic``> cherva: when you minimize other windows, do they show up in the taskbar?
<Enselic``> Nu3: whats the name of the dvd player?
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: 'sudo umount something', where you replace 'something' with either the mountpoint (works for shares as well as local filesystems) or the devicename (local only)
<cherva> i have notification area (my skype sits there ) Enselic`` yes they are showing up in the taskbr
<cherva> bar*
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: thank you
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: (not this is really umount, not unmount)
<soundray> *note
<tuskernini> KOPETE hangs every first time i run it... any ideas why?
<Enselic``> cherva: hmm, I suggest an azereus source then
<Nu3> IT is called HP lightscrobe
<moredhel> hmm, found tutorials on art.gnome.org
<Nu3> lightscribe*
<Enselic``> cherva: like their irc channel
<cherva> witch is ........
<moredhel> tuskernini: any reason why you are using kopete in gnome?
<defrysk>  #azureus
<soundray> tuskernini: have you tried running it from a terminal, to see the stderr messages?
<cherva> 10x
<Enselic``> Nu3: when communicating on IRC, its good to mention the name of the one you talk to, that way that line will be highlighted for that person
<Nu3> My fault.
<Enselic``> Nu3: if you use a decent IRC client, you should have TAB completion onnames
<soundray> tuskernini: if that's not conclusive, try 'strace kopete'
<Enselic``> Nu3: try Ens<TAB>
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: yeah xD I was wondering why unmount wouldn't work till you told me of umount.
<tuskernini> moredhel, it has webcam support
<moredhel> Enselic``: except that excessive use of highlighting annoys people
<kenthomson> HELP; i need to find a widescreen theme for GFXBOOT: 1440x900; I looked very hard at google but can't seem to find one, does anyone care to offer some insight?
<moredhel> tuskernini: oh ok :)
<tuskernini> soundray, will try next time i restart or come out of suspend
<moredhel> doesn't gaim 2 have webcam?
<ikonia_> kenthomson I don't think it supports widescreen
<Enselic``> Nu3: open a terminal and try to write 'lightscribe'
<darkstar> soundray, Do you have a guess on why does gparted deems my /dev/hda from which I am running ubuntu now NOT ALLOCATED ?
<Enselic``> Nu3: and see what it says
<tuskernini> soundray, strace kopete...   will do when it ahppens again  thankyou
<iroc> hi everyone, how are you?
<Enselic``> !hi | iroc
<ubotu> iroc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenthomson> ikonia, so than how does it scale and image to my monitor on boot?
<tuskernini> moredhel, unless you have another option... NOT amsn... it cant work easily through a router
<iroc> thanks ubotu
<kenthomson> ikonia_, that was for you
<ikonia_> it scales your image - ie it doesn't support widescreen
<iroc> im a noob to ubuntu currently downloading the amd64 dvd
<soundray> darkstar: I don't know -- but I suggest you avoid running gparted on a disk with mounted filesystems on it.
<moredhel> tuskernini: gaim
<rzts> quit
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: kekeke, I now have two shared folders mounted in subdirs of /mnt
<tuskernini> moredhel, with cam support... when did this happen?
<moredhel> tuskernini: it's gtk as well :)
<kenthomson> ikonia_, if i have a larger image (larger resolution) that is equal to my monitor resolution, than that would mean it supports widescreen, right?
<moredhel> the beta 2 i think :\
<moredhel> ill just test
<ikonia_> not really no
<ikonia_> framebuffer is probably just scalling yup
<ikonia_> up
<moredhel> ok, my bad, i thought it did for some reason
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: you are rapidly approaching mastery of this thing ;)
<kenthomson> ikonia_, so is there a way that i can have a widescreen gfx boot theme?
<AmaroqWolf> ;)
<darkstar> soudray, I was runnig gparted to try understanding why, afer reinstalling grub I am unable to boot into normal mode as grub exits witha a cylinder limit exceeded error message, while still allowing me to boot into recovery mode...
<ikonia_> I don't believe so, but I could be wrong
<iroc> are there any problems to watch out for when installing? im running an amd64 5000 dualcore
<tuskernini> moredhel, i would have loved to use it.. but... no cam... even kopete does not allways work... and seeing skype has no vid support in linux yet...
<cntb> zmeiat_joro:  ?
<osrc_server_expe> Hi all
<osrc_server_expe> does any one know how to play amr files in ubuntu
<darkstar> soundray, I ran sudo fdisk -l but it seems there are no error messages...
<Slart> iroc: what flavour are you installing? 32bit or 64bit?
<Enselic``> osrc_server_expe: what kind of files are they?
* AmaroqWolf chuckles. "I can mount network shared folders now, but I don't know how to copy files via terminal so that they overwrite." Looks in the help.
<soundray> darkstar: I saw your problem description, and I thought about it, but I haven't got any ideas. It's a difficult one to diagnose remotely.
<iroc> the newest ubuntu 6.10 i think 64 bit
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: careful: cp overwrites the target by default if it's a file
<Slart> iroc: if you just want a working system go with 32bit instead.. there are still some issues with 64bit.. such as flash and wine
<Slart> iroc: you can still get it to work.. but it's a bit more work
<tuskernini> soundray, would kopete -caption "%c" %i %m %u be totally wrong?
<iroc> o i dont care about wine
<roe_> how do I get 4 virtual desktops instead of 2?
<darkstar> soundray, thanks. I don't wanna abuse your time. Anyways this is driving me insane. Boot options between safe mode and standard mode should not really affect a cylinder exceed limit  problem, if any...
<Slart> iroc: your choice.. you have been warned =)
<osrc_server_expe> Enselic``: These are nokia media files
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: I'm just gonna copy my music directory to my other computer, overwriting it's current music directory. When I get more songs on this one, I do that to update the songs I have on that one. I just want to do it this way so I can say I've done it via terminal. ;)
<soundray> tuskernini: I don't know anything about kopete. I was just giving you a generic answer, since no kopete experts were stepping forward...
<Enselic``> osrc_server_expe: hmm, sounds like an odd format, I'd put my bet on mplayer
<iroc> so 32 bit runs alot better huh?
<Enselic``> osrc_server_expe: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tuskernini> soundray, thank you so much.. kind of you
<osrc_server_expe> Enselic``: k let me try that
<Slart> iroc: well.. no.. 64 bit runs better.. but everything isn't available for 64 bit yet
<Slart> iroc: win32 codecs is another example
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: if you want really wizardy stuff, read 'man rsync'
<flsp> hi, I need a help on configuring my i945 graphics chipset... can anyone help me?
<iroc> ahhhhh ok then that explains why win32 wont install on the 64 bit im on
<Slart> iroc: I haven't made any benchmarks but they say 64bit if faster for video-work.. and other processor intensive stuff
<iroc> im usin 64 bit sabayon
<Slart> iroc: just thought I'd give you a little warning..
<cntb> zmeiat_joro: bylgarski
<cntb> !bg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic``> flsp: configure in what way? try man i810
<iroc> thanks man
<SoulChild> JO What's up?
<flsp> Enselic: in fact, I cant run any 3D app in my Dapper 64. Google Earth, Quake, 3dchess - nothing works.
<Enselic``> flsp: what happends if you try?
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: awesome! Though it says that rsync has to be installed on both machines... I don't think a windows machine would have that, would it?
<babo_> how do I find out whether one process in particular is page faulting or not ?
<flsp> just a moment...
<soundray> Slart: I've got fresh results from a comparison of a 3.2GHz P IV (32bit Mandrake) vs. Woodcrest Xeon 2.6 GHz (64bit Ubuntu). amd64 rocks.
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: you can run rsync in Windows if you install cygwin. There may be standalone packages, too.
<Nu3> Excuse me, how would you use a command such as sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 nasm
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: oh, okay
<Nu3> I have no Idea what they are talking about when they say that.
<Slart> soundray: the processor rocks.. yes.. but does the 64-bit OS make a large difference?
<Enselic``> Nu3: you'd open a terminal, and write that (Ctrl + Shift + V is paste and terminal)
<Enselic``> Nu3: a terminal is nice to have a shortcut to on a panel
<Enselic``> Nu3: you find it in Program -> Accesories iirc
* AmaroqWolf chuckles, has a terminal launcher on the bottom bar of his screen.
<Enselic``> Nu3: just drag the icon onto the panel, so that you can open a terminal whenever you need
<soundray> !unison | AmaroqWolf, another good one, with a Windows counterpart
<Nu3> Enselic'' : Okay let me go see if I can find it.
<ubotu> amaroqwolf, another good one, with a windows counterpart: unison: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 466 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Rippawallet> supolol
<Ogridi> Hi! I want to install Ubuntu on a stripe-set controlled by the nVidia-Chip on Asus A8N-E-Motherboard, but it just sees the two different harddisks and not the stripe-set
<jussi01> !enter | enselic``
<ubotu> enselic``: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> Slart: oh, I'd have to put 32bit feisty on the Woodcrest machine to work that out ;)
<Enselic``> jussi01: sure
<Nu3> Enselic`` : I don't see anything with that name.
<Slart> soundray: I'm thinking of doing a quick boot of a live cd just to do a little benchmarking.. see how big a difference it makes
<shufla> hello. I've got situation similar to debian->ubuntu with packages. erp5 debs are created for debian/unstable. where may I find guidelines to ubuntize them?
<Enselic``> Nu3: Program -> Accessories -> Terminal    is there no such entry?
<flsp> ok, i'm back
<flsp> i try to run googleearth:
<britishseapower> anyone help with sound setup for me ? i get a system startup sound but nothing when i play an MP3 ? (i installed codecs with easyubuntu)
<Nu3> Enselic`` : Oh sorry, I was looking for iirc, Yes it is there.
<Enselic``> Nu3: iirc = if I recall corecctly ;)
<Enselic``> Nu3: You can paste text into it with Ctrl + Shift + V, so copy the text from firefox and paste it into the commandline, then press enter
<aflack> britishseapower; What are you using to play the mp3 files?
<Nu3> Enselic`` : I don't understand what you mean?
<flsp> then it returns: Google Earth has caught signal 11.
<pkl> .part
<Nu3> Enselic`` : n/m
<soundray> shufla: I'd just install them with dpkg and see. If they don't try to overwrite anything in your system and don't fail any library dependencies, chances are that they will "just work".
<flsp> and follows with a glibc stacktrace...
<Enselic``> Nu3: it is possible to install the packages from Synaptic as well, but its much faster to use the commandline for this
<britishseapower> aflack: default player - totem .
<ok_now> hi, with which program can I open an .iso file in ubuntu
<ok_now> ?
<Slart> ok_now: mount or just open?
<soundray> shufla: mixing debian and ubuntu is really dangerous if you do it at the repo level. At the package level, you can revert any change and get back to the previous state of the system.
<britishseapower> aflack: same goes for an mpg film...no sound on that either
<soundray> !mountiso | ok_now
<ubotu> ok_now: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<shufla> soundray: ok, sure :) but I'll be responsible for ubuntu's repositories for that system. I'm rebuilding them right now.
<Ogridi> Hi! I want to install Ubuntu on a stripe-set controlled by the nVidia-Chip on Asus A8N-E-Motherboard, but it just sees the two different harddisks and not the stripe-set
<ikonia_> Ogridi fake raid drivers do'nt work well in linux
<Slart> ok_now: either way.. if you mount it you can at least read the stuff from it....sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 isoname mountpoint
<soundray> shufla: oh, you're playing in a different league, then ;)
* osfameron rants and raves
<shufla> Ogridi: use software raid, I'm using it on production server with success.
<osfameron> I apt-got mencoder, and now my audio is broken
<ok_now> what is <mountpoint> ?!
<osfameron> anyone suggest how to go about fixing my audio after mencoder broke it ?
<revan> hi, when I try to play video in gxine, I can only hear the audio
<revan> I'm trying to play wmvs on ubuntu edgy
<Slart> ok_now: a directory where you access it.. for example /mnt/iso .. you have to create this directory yourself
<soundray> shufla: I'd ask in #ubuntu-motu
<ucordes> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shufla> soundray: sure :) I'm going there
<osrc_server_expe> ubuntu 6.10 where do i put the binary codes of mplayer?
<flsp> I need a help on installing 3D apps in my Dapper 64... may I call anyone in private?
<britishseapower> anyone help with sound setup for me ? i get a system startup sound but nothing when i play an MP3 ? (i installed codecs with easyubuntu)...
<ikonia_> flsp ask in the channel
<Enselic``> !opengl | flsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> |mdadm |Ogridi
<Enselic``> flsp: hmm, do you have opengl installed? the intel drivers should have opengl in them
<yomm> !mdadm !Ogridi
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ikonia_> yomm he's trying to use fakeraid - not mdadm
<Enselic``> flsp: I'll give you my xorg, I use 915GM, but I suppose they should be similar
<flsp> how do i install opengl???
<yomm> Ikonia , yes but someone suggested softraid ... indeed hw raid does NOT work well under linux
<Enselic``> flsp: try sudo apt-get install opengl          but hang on, I'll give you my xorg.conf for comparision
<ucordes> where can i find the md5 checksum for the edgy desktop cd?
<flsp> ok
<Nu3> Enselic`` : it does not seem to be working.
<ikonia_> ucordes on the download site
<ikonia_> flsp what exactly is the problem ?
<Midazolam> hello, i am installing edgy on a softraid lvm system. i need to install the bootloader lilo, but it fails and says: error 1
<yomm> imo MDADM is the best soft raid tool available
<Enselic``> Nu3: the sudp apt-get install part?
<Nu3> Enselic`` It reads that it is unable to find gcc-3.4
<Nu3> Enselic`` : and yes.
<ikonia_> Midazolam is your /boot volume part of a raid 5 or stripe ?
<Midazolam> lilo package failed to install into target it says
<Midazolam> striping
<Enselic``> Nu3: hmm, and you have a dvd player? Is that only sourcecode you have then?
<osfameron> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia_> Midazolam /boot must be on only a mirror - and the bootloader must be installed to raw devices, not volumes
<Nu3> Enselic`` :Yes that is the only source code that they gave me to put in
<flsp> ikonia: no 3d app works. I probably dont have opengl installed.
<Enselic``> flsp: http://rafb.net/p/GPCxB683.html        It's quite customized, but opengl works for me
<ikonia_> fslp what card do you have
<Enselic``> Nu3: have you tried other dvd players?
<Midazolam> so i have to set up raid 0 as normal and but i have to exclude boot from lvm, right?
<ikonia_> Midazolam /boot can't be on raid0
<ikonia_> and lilo should be installed to /dev/X not /boot
<britishseapower> anyone help with sound setup for me ? i get a system startup sound but nothing when i play an MP3 ? (i installed codecs with easyubuntu)...
<ikonia_> or /dev/md - it has to be a raw device not a raid/volume set
<osrc_server_expe> ubuntu 6.10 where do i put the binary codes of mplayer?
<Nu3> NO, I have just recently built this computer, THis dvd player has had problems playing dvd's before also, Bu tit had installed Linux into my computer fine
<Nu3> .@ Enselic``
<ikonia_> Nu3 surly its a problem with the dvd player then
<tomcatt> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<osfameron> will uninstalling mencode fix whatever the installation of mencoder broke in my sound setup?
<Enselic``> osrc_server_expe: have you sudo apt-get installed mplayer?
<osrc_server_expe> Enselic``: Yes i alread did that
<Raeth> Is there a way to use 'rename' recursively?
<osrc_server_expe> Enselic``: but its not even playing mp3
<Enselic``> !mp3 | osrc_server_expe
<ubotu> osrc_server_expe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flsp> thanks Enselic - I'll give a look
<Nu3> allright, i guess I need to go get a new Dvd player.
<Nu3> See you later.
<flsp> ikonia: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia_> flsp what video card driver are you using
<flsp> ikonia: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia_> flsp what video card driver are you using
<flsp> ikonia_: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Enselic``> flsp: tip: Your IRC client probably have tab completion, try iko<TAB>
<ikonia_> flsp thats not the driver - thats the output of lspci
<ikonia_> flsp what video card driver are you using
<Pici> I'm having irc deja vu
<Midazolam> ok, im wondering tho: if i make a boot partition seperated from raid/lvm . how can i devide the partition size equally for raid?
<ikonia_> Midazolam just leave 2 x 200 gb partitions on the front of both disk
<ikonia_> then raid 5 the rest and use lvm
<Raeth> My DVD writer seems to burn DVDs just fine, with the exeption of a few specific files. What of a file could be causing a DVD writer to error before writing anything?
<Midazolam> 2 200 mb i suppose ;)
<ikonia_> yup
<flsp> ikonia, ok - i810 (in my xorg.conf)
<Midazolam> okay, thanks a lot
<ikonia_> perfect, so thats the right driver
<ikonia_> Midazolam no problem
<ikonia_> flsp do a man on glxgears and find the otion for verbose output
<Midazolam> does my /boot directory have to be primary (as my raid is) and do i have to turn on bootable flag as well (which i did for my raid array too)
<Enselic``> When I do 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice' and move around my mouse a bit, and the do Ctrl + C, the font of the terninal is completely messed up. Why is that and how do I fix it?
<ikonia_> tput -smo
<ikonia_> or tput -rset
<ikonia_> reset
<britishseapower> how come system startup sound plays, but an MP3 will not ? (i have installed codecs)
<flsp> ikonia, No man entry for glxgears...
<ikonia_> startup sound is not an mp3
<britishseapower> ok...
<Enselic``> !mp3 | britishseapower
<ubotu> britishseapower: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia_> fslp check the forums, I'm not on box with X so can't check
<britishseapower> but in the sound preferecnes dialog....sounds dont play
<britishseapower> when set to autodetect
<britishseapower> but the login one does
<Enselic``> ikonia_: it didnt work, but simply 'reset' did
<flsp> ok, thanks anyway!
<boci^> hi
<britishseapower> ikonia_: i get a long beep tone when i click the Sound Playback Test.
<boci^> How can I solve this problem? => http://rafb.net/p/tJY3c549.html
<ikonia_> boci^ report it the packager
<boci^> :|
<lnxmomo> does anybody kno how to get wmv support for edgy 64 bit?
<ikonia_> lnxmomo the wiki page on restricted formats explains the limitations
<lnxmomo> do you have a link?
<ikonia_> lnxmomo be aware that codec support is weak in 64bit
<boci^> ikonia: ok but what is the volumeid package?
<ikonia_> lnxmomo check the wiki for restricted formats
<lnxmomo> :(
<ikonia_> why :(
<ikonia_> boci^ no idea
<Midazolam> ikonia, id like to add one more question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileServerOnLVMOnRAID1?highlight=%28raid%29 in this article they set the boot partition within the softraid 1 array. is this only possible with raid 1 ? just for my understanding
<Icehawk78> Is Dovecot or Postfix an easier mailserver?
<lnxmomo> :( because i want 64 bit as i think its faster when it comes to programing and folding@home yet it doesnt support wmv files
<ikonia_> Midazolam yes mirroring only - striping is not advisable
<ikonia_> dovecot is an imap
<Midazolam> they eveb use it within the lvm... strange
<ikonia_> lnxmomo thats the limits
<Midazolam> a okay, got it then ;)
<Icehawk78> Will it let me set up a pop3 server?
<ikonia_> Midazolam its possible - just not wise
<Midazolam> alright
<KrAsHeR> hey anyone knows why my firefox windows goes black and white when i run something in java when under Beryl?
<Icehawk78> Actually, I'll just explain what I want to do and hopefully someone can tell me what the easiest way to do it is. Wordpress will allow you to post automatically to a blog if you have a "secret" email with pop access that it can access, and will automatically post anything sent to that email. I'd like to be able to use this feature.
<ikonia_> KrAsHeR #ubuntu-effects has beryl users
<ant1matter> got a stupid question...i have downloaded a debian source package and it is installed ( can see with dpkg ) but its source. How do you build a deb package? i know how to build from source but not a DEB-SOURCE package
<ant1matter> tx for any help
<Dandre> hello all,
<paradroid> Hi all. I would like to remove certain files that I have identified as duplicates using fdupes. The result has been refined via grep and the output written to a simple text file called "dupes".
<unop> ant1matter,  how did you install this source package?
<paradroid> Now I would like to pass the entries in "dupes" to rm.
<yomm> KrAsHeR : /join #beryl :)
<Icehawk78> paradroid: cat dupes.txt | while read filename
<Icehawk78> do
<Icehawk78> rm $filename
<Icehawk78> done
<mastermixer> someone please help me.. i've just installed wine on ubuntu 6.10 and when i type winecfg on the console, it freezes with a message about  "creating .wine directory"
<unop> err .. rm "$filename"
<paradroid> Icehawk78: Thanx. I actually just did a rm `cat dupes`
<paradroid> ;)
<unop> and it's better to use  find .. -print0  or xargs -0
<Dandre> I am running ultravnc under wine on my ubuntu box with gnom. I wonder to know how I can have a display setting in which, for this application, there shouldn't be toolbar on to and bottom and also no title bar for the vnc viewer window
<Icehawk78> Ah. I'm more familiar with scripting in Unix, so I'm not completely familiar with the nuances in Linux
<ikonia_> Icehawk78 its exactly the same
<ikonia_> find is exactly the same - rm is exactly the same, cat is exactly the same
<ikonia_> just say "I don't know" rather than, oh I know how to shell script in unix not linux
<unop> paradroid,  that works except when you have non-alphanumeric characters (espcially spaces which will bite) in dupes .. it's not safe tho
<Icehawk78> ikonia: Sorry
<ndlovu> if I'm using a "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller", would intel_agp be the driver / kernel module?
<ikonia_> Icehawk78 not a problem, I just hate weak excuses lke that
<paradroid> unop: OK. I had no special characters in the filenames. Safety.. hm... ;)
<ikonia_> ndlovu depends what for
<ndlovu> ikonia, I'm trying to get suspend to work, and want to add it to the whitelist in /etc/default/acpi-support
<ikonia_> thats goin g to be your video card interface module
<ikonia_> so yes, add that one
<unop> paradroid,  well consider this -- touch a b "a b"; ls -1 "a b" > dupes; rm `cat dupes`;  .. what do you think was deleted?
<ndlovu> ikonia, thanks
<paradroid> unop: Yeah, right. OK. I see... In the current case that was not a problem but for e. g. data-folder wide stuff my procedure would be problematic.
<ant1matter> sorry - was afk - i installed it via adept
<unop> paradroid,  but what i mean is, it's easy to get stuck into a routine and be comfortable with something like that until you realize one day you've deleted something very important
<ant1matter> ( i installed the source package from adept )
<paradroid> unop: True.
<yomm> good point unop
<apalmieri> how do i access my Ubuntu desktop from Windows XP?
<apalmieri> I have enabled remote desktop
<Trixsey> anyone around who knows matlab? :)
<Trixsey> I'd be the happiest girl in the world if I'd get some help! :] 
<yomm> apalmieri : do a "run" command , and type mstsc.exe
<ikonia_> Trixsey used it on hpux
<unop> google was created for happy people :] 
<Lunar_Lamp> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<yomm> palmieri , then enter the IP adress of your ubuntu box
<sexcopter> hi there, i called by earlier with a resolution problem with i810 driver. not managed to solve it =(
<ikonia_> sexcopter no joy huh
<ikonia_> sexcopter you've installed I assume
<Trixsey> ikonia, got a minute? can I PM? >_<
* ndlovu goes into suspend-land, wondering if he'll come back
<ikonia_> Trixsey I'm on an unregistered nick, so I can't pm.Just ask in channel
<Trixsey> this channel is so big :(
<ikonia_> well its the only place to ask
<Trixsey> ok sir
* llama32 gathers a crowd around Trixsey 
<sexcopter> ikonia_: yeah. and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. even googled the monitor and found (and corrected) the frequency ranges in xorg.cong. just not sure what else it can be
<ikonia_> I assume you're running matlab on ubuntu
<sharkp> !hi |sharkp
<Trixsey> I'm making a string sorter in matlab.. to sort from shortest string to longest
<Trixsey> http://www.pastebin.ca/363479
<sexcopter> am tempted just jump boat and upgrade to edgy
<Trixsey> this is what I've done so far
<sharkp> !hi | sharkp
<Trixsey> is it a good start?
<sharkp> !hi |sharkp
<Trixsey> can I get tips on how to continue? :(
<sharkp> !hi | sharkp
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, I've tried setting up shockwave to work through wine. It works fine if I run the windows version of firefox through wine.  However, when I try to embed that into the linux version using mozplugger, instead of the shockwave "applet" I get a small applet with the windows version of FF embedded in it...
<ernz> Hi, I have a whole load of code and graphics I need to package and burn to a CD for posting. Is there a program that will encrypt and decrypt on another Ubuntu machine?
<ikonia_> Trixsey that url is dead
<ikonia_> Trixsey are you running matlab on ubuntu ?
<sexcopter> ikonia_: do you think you might be able to help if i pastebin my xorf.conf file?
<ikonia_> sexcopter yeah, good call. Sorry, I was slow in responding
<paradroid> ernz: Don't know if it is a good idea but GnuPG will do symmetrical encryption. Or otherwise TrueCrypt. Just an idea.
<Trixsey> ikonia, yes sir
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: Well, one obvious fix would be for you to not have a windows version of firefox available at the time :)
<Trixsey> ikonia, sorry.. its lagging I think.. I'll upload it elsewhere
<Lunar_Lamp> Ferret, ?!
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: Never mind, I'll have a look to see if I can find anyone else with the same problem ;p
<Lunar_Lamp> Ferret, you need the windows version of firefox available, as there is no linux shockwave plugin available...
<Trixsey> ikonia, http://rafb.net/p/kNahU012.html
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: I was suggesting installing the windows shockwave plugin in wine, but not the windows version of firefox
<Lunar_Lamp> Ferret, ah, I get you.
<ikonia_> Trixsey you need matlab support - thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ernz> paradroid. I can't see truecrypt anywhere - I found something called ccrypt?
<Trixsey> ikonia, ya
<Trixsey> ikonia, there is no #matlab
<ikonia_> no - its a comercial product
<Trixsey> ikonia, pls pls help sir :(
<sexcopter> ikonia_: thanks, sorry was a bit slow in loading, but it's here http://pastebin.com/884383
<ikonia_> sexcopter looking
<paradroid> ernz: I'm not quite sure if I got your request right, though. Anyway, TrueCrypt is available here: http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php
<Erb_> Is there a phone/handheld simulator for Linux/Ubuntu
<sexcopter> ok ikonia_, you're already a * to me :)
<ikonia_> Erb_ not sure about ubuntu but there is a nokia emmulator, not sure if its modern enouogh for symbiant
<unop> Trixsey,  does it have to be in matlab?
<ikonia_> sexcopter what resolution are you getting ?
<sexcopter> ikonia_: 640
<Dextorion> hi
<ikonia_> sexcopter try removing all the modlines apart from this one
<Trixsey> unop, yes :(
<ikonia_>  http://pastebin.com/884383
<ikonia_> oosp
<ikonia_> #
<ikonia_> SubSection "Display"
<ikonia_> #
<ikonia_>                 Depth      24
<ikonia_> #
<ikonia_>                 Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ikonia_> #
<ikonia_>         EndSubSection
<ikonia_> oops
<yomm> lol spam :)
<ikonia_> sexcopter thats the line anyway - that was supposed to be a pastebin link
<sexcopter> ikonia_: hehe, ok will try.
<ikonia_> remove all the modes apart from that one
<ikonia_> then change the mode line to jsut this   Modes      "1024x768"
<goundy> guys
<hjmills> hi al
<goundy> I'm about installing enemy territory
<hjmills> s/al/all
<goundy> and i've this:
<goundy> ./setup.sh: line 143: 11261 Erreur de segmentation  "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<goundy> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<goundy> do you know wtf ?
<ernz> paradroid. Sorry dude, let me clarify. I have a few web pages and grphx saved on my desktop. I need to encrypt these into a single file (keeping the folder structure if possible) and send that file on a cd by post. Should truecrypt do the job?
<ikonia_> seg fault - incompatible - speak to vendor
<krantix> hi! i'm trying to move my /home folder to another partition... what is the best cp command to use? i tryed this but i get an error  find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /media/moon/
<hjmills> goundy, have you got the glibc dev package installed?
<ikonia_> krantix just tar it up] 
<goundy> hjmills, it's installed by default with gnome no?
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: Ah, I think I know what it is
<mickstephenson> I am having the wierdest problem, when I run users admin with gksu it doesnt ask for a password, and i get the error "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<mickstephenson> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed." I therefore cannot add any users, whenever I try, the users are not saved, and disappear when I reload the program. I have ran it with sudo, gksudo and from a root terminal.
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave => look at the mozpluggerrc section
<[Ayanami] > Right, I have a new mission in life. Getting my USB bluetooth dongle and my little headset to work in Edgy and Ekiga
<krantix> ikonia, does it preserve all the soft links etc etc???
<hjmills> goundy, no - not the dev packages as they are normally only needed when compiling but maybe et needs them
<ikonia_> krantix man tar - it can do
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: the -chrome bit is probably what you're missing
<goundy> hjmills, i'll try to get i thanks
<hjmills> [Ayanami] , a noble mission in deed! I would do likewise but the headset and dongle I ordered a month ago still hasn't shipped
<Lunar_Lamp> Fergy, it's there exactly.
<paradroid> ernz: Well, yes. You can create a container (file) with TrueCrypt, which can be copied to any data medium you wish. TrueCrypt needs to be installed on the other machine as well, though.
<_Rappy_> I've apt-get installed irda from but lubuntu won't recognize my mobilephine when IR is turned on. any hacking needed?
<[Ayanami] > I got mine from ebay. :( Its not the best, but it works.
<[Ayanami] > Well, with their proprietary drivers in XP, it works.
<mickstephenson> has anyone checked out my problem?
<ikonia_> _Rappy_ you need software to work with your mobile phone - IR just transmits communication
<paradroid> ernz: You can also do self-extracting cabinets with GnuPG, if I'm not mistaken relieving the burden of having to install software on a foreign machine.
<ernz> paradroid: Ahh, there used to be an app called Steganos Suite, which could make a single file which could be mounted using a password as a virtual disk. Is this the same?
<Lunar_Lamp> Ferret, that is, my mozpluggerrc is identical - and I've tried both configurations (with and without stream)
<goundy> hjmills, there's no glibc-dev when I apt-cache search oO
<Akonbobot> paranoid: Can I safely shred on a truecrypt partition?
<ernz> paradroid: Steganos was for winblows
<paradroid> ernz: TrueCrypt does this.
<ikonia_> goundy its not called glibc dev
<goundy> hjmills, libuclibc-dev  <---- ?
<[Ayanami] > Now, for my stupid question of the day.
<kron> hi
<[Ayanami] > The latest stable IS Edgy, right?
<paradroid> ernz: No GUI for Linux, though, just CLI.
<ikonia_> [Ayanami]  yes
<goundy> [Ayanami] , dapper is more stable than edgy
<ernz> paradroid: Aww :(
<defrysk> no it isnt
<Trixsey> feisty is more stable than edgy :p
<[Ayanami] > True, but Edgy is what one downloads unless getting "beta" or whatever its called.
<unop> ernz,  pretty easy if you use openssl and blowfish encryption - tar cvf my_zip.tar "files to include"; bzip2 -9 my_zip.tar.bz2; openssl bf <myzip.tar.bz2> myzip.tar.bz2.bf
<_Rappy_> ikonia : it works native in (swaer word comming) windows. No need for any extra programs there
<paradroid> ernz: But TrueCrypt works under MS Windows as well,so you can actually move encrypted data between platforms, which is nice.
<ikonia_> _Rappy_ thats windows - not linux
<krantix> ikonia, can i use archive manager?
<paradroid> ernz: And there is a GUI for Windows :)
<mickstephenson> edgy isn't a beta, its just buggy
<goundy> I prefer dapper
<ikonia_> krantix up to you
<lazzareth> Gday #Ubuntu
<goundy> it handle my laptop alim system better
<defrysk> edgy runs better then dapper
<ernz> unop, thanks, but will that work on windows?
<[Ayanami] > Anyone know if bluetooth headsets have been made to work without going through KDE?
<unop> ernz,  there are quite a ew steganographic filesystems for linux too
<kron> i have a problem, i wanna start with winxp on my grub but i cann't start ubuntu
<Hoxzer> where is /etc/modules.conf located in ubuntu?
<ikonia_> defrysk thats personal option
<ikonia_> opinion
<mickstephenson> /etc/modules
<krantix> ikonia do i need to use any special parameters on the tar?
<ikonia_> krantix yes, thats why I told you to "man tar"
<paradroid> Hoxzer: locate modules.conf
<defrysk> ikonia, the other opinion is aswell ikonia
<unop> ernz,  errm, if windows has a compatible program to decrypt the blowfish algortithm, then yes
<mickstephenson> there is no modules.conf
<ikonia_> defrysk pardon ?
<kron> i have a problem, i wanna start with winxp on my grub but i cann't start ubuntu
<defrysk> that dapper is more stable
<unop> ernz, err, decrypt a file encrypted with blowfish, i.e.
<linuxgx> is there any app that will run wmv files inside firefox?
<rpedro> hello people, can someone recommend the currently best method to get read/write capabilities to NTFS filesystems? I heard there was a project nearing v1.0 status..
<ikonia_> kron what happens when you select ubuntu from grub
<Akonbobot> paranoid: hi. if you re compile the kernel, do you have to re do anything in truecrypt?
<ikonia_> rpedro ntfs3g - but I wouldn't use it as its not without risk
<sexcopter> gah, still no joy ikonia_. It broke xserver, but i changed the mode to 16 and rebooted and it's working just as before, 640 :s
<goundy> ikonia, I couldn't found the glibc dev package name :s do you know it ?
<krantix> ikonia... any direct tar command to use? just to be sure i don't miss anything in the man
<linuxgx> is there any app that will run wmv files inside firefox?
<krantix> hi! i'm trying to move my /home folder to another partition... what is the best cp command to use? i tryed this but i get an error  find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /media/moon/ ?? thanks
<paradroid> Akonbobot: I haven't had the "opportunity" to test this, but I think I read that yes...
<unop> ernz,  if you have zip installed, it can encrypt files
<sexcopter> ikonia_: do you think there's milage in upgrading to edgy? I might browse the forums some more
<ikonia_> krantix just man it and work it it out
<ikonia_> sexcopter no I don't
<fredl> which kernel version is going to be released in Fiesty?>
<ikonia_> sexcopter try the changes I suggested
<ikonia_> krantix I've told you the answer - you don't need to repeat the question again and again
<ikonia_> krantix use tar
<[Ayanami] > Um... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth?highlight=%28bluetooth%29
<[Ayanami] > Does this wiki entry mean that its still alpha work in progress?
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: In the first version, try "$file" or "file://z:/$file" at the end instead of "file://Z:$file"
<sexcopter> ikonia_: I did. I deleted all modes except 24 bit and all resolutions except 1024. that broke xserver, but reverting to 16 bit fixed it (but still not 1024!)
<paradroid> unop: Right, maybe all the GnuPG/TrueCrypt stuff is little overkill ;)
<ernz> paradroid: I created a volume, how to I mount it?
<kron> can anybody help me?
<ikonia_> ahhh right
<Ferret> krantix: cp -av
<Lunar_Lamp> Ferret, ok.
<ikonia_> kron yes - I've told you the answer
<Akonbobot> paradroid: sorry (sp). you read what? truecrypt would have to adjusted after a kernel re compile?
<goundy> ikonia, ?
<ikonia_> goundy ?
<krantix> ferret thanks! does this copy really everything :-) ?
<goundy> ikonia, u've not seen my question? :p
<paradroid> Akonbobot: Yes, right. I believe I read that on a forum. So far I have no experience concerning this myself - so I am just guessing.
<unop> Paranoid, ernz,  turn's out zip is pretty easy -- zip -e -9 zipname.zip *files*;   to unzip -- unzip zipname.zip
<goundy> <goundy> ikonia, I couldn't found the glibc dev package name :s do you know it ?
<ikonia_> goundy thats why I was speaking to kron
<kron> ikonia_ sorry, says again... i couldn0t see
<Ferret> krantix: Yes; files, permissions, timestamps, special files -- everything except sparse files (which you won't have)
<ikonia_> kron use tar
<kron> tar?
<Lunar_Lamp> Ferret, "$file" gives same result
<goundy> ouych
<krantix> ferret, thanks i'll give it a try :-)
<Akonbobot> paradroid: Thank you.
<ikonia_> kron sorry - wrong person
<ikonia_> kron apologies
<Talaman> preferences not listed in system menu...how do i find/ correct this?
<Ferret> ikonia_: There's a magic linux command for copying files.  You'd never believe what it was called
<anto1> strange..
<ernz> unop: that is certainly another way of doing it, thanks.
<ikonia_> Ferret I'd guess tar
<paradroid> ernz: In case you still want to play around with TrueCrypt. Create a mount directory (e. g. /media/crypt) and then do truecrypt path/to/container /media/crypt -u
<ikonia_> which is what I suggested to him
<lazzareth> I am looking for a viable alternative to Microsoft's Exchange Server, Google search results has been inconclusive with all the microsoft FUD in the way. Because: This is the one factor that remains in stoping the deployment of linux in my workplace, I would like to change that.
<Ferret> ikonia_: Call me old fashioned but I tend to use cp, it works for some strange reason
<ikonia_> lazzareth novell has a product on suse thats a straight replacment
<anto1> when i try to boot with grub my system cant boot the default kernel.. but if i boot with livecd and select to boot from first hdd my ubuntu boots. what can i do?
<unop> paradroid,  overkill, well -- TrueCrypt maybe -- but pgp would be good if you want to to use public/private keys .. which then ensures that the intended recepient is the only one who can open the contents
<ikonia_> Ferret yup - he said he wanted an archive
<Ferret>  <krantix> hi! i'm trying to move my /home folder to another partition...
<ernz> paradroid: Hmmm: I am getting error "Cannot read volume header: Is a directory"
<lazzareth> ikonia_ is it a suse only application?
<Ferret> He could even just use mv o.o
<Talaman> preferences not listed in system menu...how do i find/ correct this?????
<ikonia_> Ferret later on he said he wanted to create and archive - he was trying with cpio
<Lunar_Lamp> Ferret, "file://z:/$file" asks me to download the file.
<ikonia_> lazzareth not sure, the polished product is
<ikonia_> lazzareth there may be an open version
<lazzareth> Thanks ikonia_ ill look into it.
<Ferret> Lunar_Lamp: Hrrmm, OK, hang on a sec
<Akonbobot> Hi all. when I re compile a new kernel, I'm not sure exactly what else has to re compile? i.e. modules etc.
<ikonia_> Akonbobot then you shouldn't be buildingkernels
<Lunar_Lamp> (adding steam into it doesn't work either)
<Frogzoo> Akonbobot: the lot
<Akonbobot> I'm learning building kernels now.
<paradroid> ernz: Please give me your command input.
<ardchoille> When I "file filename.deb" I get Debian binary package as a return. I thought "binary" meant is was compiled. Isn't a .deb just a compressed archive? Like a .tar.bz2 or something?
<kondor21> thanks to all those that helped me add a hard drive to my system.  took me ages to figure it out, if there is one thing that needs some automation that is it
<paradroid> ernz: It should e. g. be truecrypt /home/ernz/crypt.tc /media/crypt -u
<unop> ardchoille,  a .deb is just an archive like .zip or .tar.gz etc
<ernz> ernz@ErnzPC:~$ sudo truecrypt -M tc.enc /home/ernz/package -u
<ardchoille> unop: That's what I thought.
<Akonbobot> Frogzoo: the lot ?
<CheshireViking> sexcopter, i've seen your problem for your resolution, i'm using a laptop at the moment with intel i810 driver running at 1024x on a Dell laptop, if ikonia_ thinks it may help, i can pastebin it for comparison
<ernz> paradroid: ernz@ErnzPC:~$ sudo truecrypt -M tc.enc /home/ernz/package -u
<unop> archangelpetro,  but binary in this context means non-text .. i.e. it contains non-printable characters
<ikonia_> CheshireViking won't matter as the i810 driver is for multiple intel cards, and monitors
<unop> ardchoille,  ^^
<Talaman> preferences not listed in system menu...how do i find/ correct this?????
<sexcopter> CheshireViking: if you don't mind, can't do any harm!
<unop> sorry archangelpetro
<anto1> what is the default root password?
<paradroid> oops ;)
<ardchoille> unop: Oh, ok, that explains the return.
<ikonia_> anto1 there sin't one
<ikonia_> isn't one
<joh> Isn't there NTFS write-support on the LiveCDs?
<Frogzoo> Akonbobot: kernel/modules/initrd - everything
<ikonia_> joh no
<anto1> su: Authentication failure
<ikonia_> sexcopter actually it can do harm if he's not using identical hardware to you
<paradroid> ernz: So you created a container doing "truecrypt -c" right?
<ikonia_> anto1 read the basics on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Akonbobot> Frogzoo: Thank you for taking my question seriously.
<CheshireViking> ikonia_, ok, i thought i'd make the offer just in case, no point adding anything else to that might confuse things
<unop> ernz,  even after zip you want to use truecrypt? how're the windows recepients going to open up the encrypted file?
<ikonia_> CheshireViking it was a good offer
<sebrock> is it possible to do a wake on lan with a wireless pci interface?
<joh> ikonia_: Any idea how to get it working on a livecd?
<ikonia_> joh install and configure it
<ernz> unop: Please see my first post.
<joh> ikonia_: install ubuntu or install ntfs support on the livecd?
<ikonia_> joh ntfs write support
<unop> ernz,  never mind, i cant be asked to do that :) .. you've got your reasons
<joh> ikonia_: Ok, the ntfs-3g package?
<tuskernini> Where do i get KOPETE with jingle support for edgy?
<ikonia_> joh thats part of it
<ikonia_> tuskernini the ubuntu repos ?
<joh> ikonia_: Ok thanks
<CheshireViking> ikonia_, i've had help from here in the past, so i'm willing to help if i can, i'll go back to lurking now :)
<ernz> unop: Encrypted info is being sent to a fellow Linux machine. Thanks anyway though ;)
<ernz> paradroid: Container created, yes. Maybe I created it wrongly?
<tuskernini> ikonia, i have kopete .. the latest... but it does not support jingle... or i dont know how to set it up... want to talk using google talk
<paradroid> I think unop is referring to the fact that no further software is needed with zip.
<babo> I downloaded and installed the extra alsa drivers. Now my microphone isn't working anymore ...
<crimsun> babo: more details?
<unop> paradroid,  but unzip is needed .. and its not available universally
<babo> ... and the little desktop sound applet has disappeared
<ernz> paradroid: I have a file sitting in my home dir atm called tc.enc @ 200MB as I specified. What's the procedure for setting up a vol?
<prairie_dad> this is really a xubuntu question, but can I use Thunar (or something else that _isn't_ full of Gnomish deps) to mount a webdav via https://   ?  I can do it in Ubuntu/Gnome with Nautilus, but think I would rather not bother to use Nautilus (for speed's sake, on a PIII 733 with 256 meg of RAM) if I don't have to.  it's XFCE/GTK+ all the way on this box, if I can.
<babo> crimsun: hmmm ... edgy, Intel soundcard, microphone won't work ... (alsa)
<lnxmomo> can anyone give me a link to how to install mplayer32 so that i can use it on firefox32 on my 64-bit system
<crimsun> babo: no. See DebuggingSoundProblems, pastebin the output, tell me the URL.
<paradroid> ernz: OK.You need some directory to mount it to, so either use an existing one or create one.
<lnxmomo> please
<klorex> :)
<babo> crimusn: where is DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<ernz> paradroid: Just made a dir: /home/ernz/package
<crimsun> babo: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Trunkz> lnxmomo: mplayer doesnt work well on Firefox..
<paradroid> ernz: OK. Now try: truecrypt /home/ernz/tc.enc /home/ernz/package -u
<lnxmomo> it does
<Trunkz> u keep saying that xD
<lnxmomo> i had it working perfectly in a 3-bit environment
<lnxmomo> *32-bit
<Trunkz> Maybe one day they'll fix the firefox plugin
<lnxmomo> played everything i threw at it online
<ernz> paradroid: It says root priv. required...so I run as sudo....
<Trunkz> Odd.. ur the first person then xD
<lnxmomo> lol
<Trunkz> Mine refuses to play anything
<Trunkz> just says connecting to server <wtv>
<lnxmomo> i got flash and java emulated in 32bit for firefox32
<babo> crimsun: what happened to the little sound applet with the mute button on it ? I hate terminal alsamixer ...
<paradroid> ernz: Oh yeah, sorry, I forgot. Do a sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/truecrypt
<Trunkz> In the end, I gave up.. removed it, and use totem-mozilla for firefox * yawn *
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h-67-101-154-12.nycmny83.dynamic.covad.net]  by elkbuntu
<lnxmomo> lol
<paradroid> ernz: Then any user can use truecrypt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> babo: you unloaded the sound driver; of course it won't be visible.
<Trunkz> lnxmomo: This is cos you love me: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Mplayer32_with_Plugin_for_Firefox32
<Trunkz> Enjoy :)
<mazzen> hi! i can remember that for ubuntu 6.06 there were updates for gnome (gnome 2.14.2 and 2.14.3). so i thought these updates would be seen as "security updates". so i wonder if there are gnome updates planend for 6.10 or not.
<Trunkz> lnxmomo: here's the distro: deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de/ edgy misc multimedia
<kron> how can i modified the grub without start ubuntu?
<Trunkz> I guess, just do aptitude install mozilla-mplayer (or mplayer-mozilla, whichever way it is)
<mazzen> or do i have somthing missing in my sources.list?
<lnxmomo> thx :)
<kron> how can i modified the grub without start ubuntu?
<iroc> <--now downloading 32 bit kubuntu
<ikonia_> edit the menu.lst file
<iroc> lol
<babo> crimsun: you want the whole thing ?
<mike1o> is there any driver for xerox workcentre pro 412?
<SalesChild> DCC SEND abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<ikonia_> mike1o check the cups project
<crimsun> babo: no, I want the pastebin URL.
<pr0t0type> hi all
<Trunkz> LOL
<babo> crimsun: right. You want the whole thing in the pastebin ? all commands and output ?
<Trunkz> That was funny xD
<mike1o> ikonia, i doesnt have it :-(... just wondering if there was a similar/compatible driver
<paradroid> mazzen: mozilla-mplayer is in multiverse
<crimsun> babo: yes.
<mike1o> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pr0t0type> what do i have to do when i want to access the media folder from anywhere ? whats the comment ?
<ernz> paradroid: http://www.pastebin.ca/363522
<mazzen> paradroid: thanks, but i dindnt asked for mozilla-mplayer :). i was wondering if gnome 2.16.2 or even better gnome 2.16.3 will be there for ubuntu 6.10
<zmeiat_joro> should I be worried that any firefox extensions I try to install from the official website are "unsigned"
<paradroid> ernz: Uhm... :/
<ernz> paradroid: Hmmmmm :|
<mazzen> i do know that only security updates are backported for ubuntu. but as for 6.06 these updates are available, i was asking myself if this will happen for 6.10 too
<iroc> ubuntu 6.10 and kubuntu 6.10 are basicly the same thing just different environments right?
<edolo> hi, i've just installed ubuntu and i have a problem: i can't hear any sound
<crimsun> edolo: pastebin all the output requested at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and tell me the URL.
<paradroid> ernz: That's weird since creating the container seemed to work fine for you...
<babo> crimsun: right, just a sec I'm doing it now
<ernz> paradroid: Ill make a new volume
<ernz> paradroid: Normal/Hidden?
<paradroid> ernz: Go for a normal one.
<thc|idle> afternoon :)
<babo> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.ca/363526
<ernz> paradroid: File/Device path?
<thc|idle> i'm still upset about my ooooold ATI gfx card
<paradroid> ernz: /home/ernz/tc.enc
<thc|idle> i think i need to buy a new one...
<ernz> paradroid: FAT/None?
<paradroid> ernz: Up to you, if you choose None you will have to mkfs later on.
<paradroid> ernz: Use FAT for now. ;)
<thc|idle> busy in here
<ernz> paradroid: Fatty fat fat fat it is....
<paradroid> ernz: :)
<LordUltimaDavid> what are the latest nvidia(beta) drivers that work with the Geforce 4s?
<ernz> paradroid: 200M - What Hash type?
<Unox> Hi, Beryl won't work, I've already tried a complete removal, and then installing it again, Beryl is running and all, but there's no effect
<paradroid> ernz: Just use default Hash and Encryption by simply hitting Return
<crimsun> babo: sec, on the phone
<LordUltimaDavid> Unox: did you install via aiglx?
<babo> crimsun: k thanks
<Unox> LordUltimaDavid: no, the other one
<paradroid> Unox: Do you have the beryl symbol sitting in the sys tray?
<ernz> paradroid: Keyfile path?
<LordUltimaDavid> Unox: XGL?
<Unox> paradroid: yes
<kron> how can i modified the grub without start ubuntu?
<Unox> LordUltimaDavid: yes
<paradroid> ernz: Use none (simply Return)
<babo> crimsun: I wonder if this is the problem ? Simple mixer control 'Mic Bypass',0
<paradroid> Unox: Right click on it, Choose Window manager and go for Beryl (if not checked)
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: nvidia aren't dropping support for gf4 in new drivers, afaik o.o
<ImWindowsFree> hey everyone does anyone know how to unlock a folder... i have an external hard drive and it locked 1 folder...my audio... how do i permanently unlock it
<kron> how can i modified the grub without start ubuntu?
<kron> how can i modified the grub without start ubuntu?
<ikonia_> kron edit menu.lst
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret: are you sure? i heard the 97xx stoped working with the 4s
<cypherdelic> wohoo, yeah.  i just compiled and isntalled kernel 2.6.20-ck1, wasnt that hard.
<sandrah> heeej
<ernz> paradroid: Hmm - New file was created, but still wont mount
<kron> ikonia_ where i put that?
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: I'm checking it out now.
<ikonia_> kron /boot/grub
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret: thanks
<ernz> paradroid: Damnit.
<ernz> paradroid: :)
<Unox> paradroid: thanks it worked
<kron> ikonia_ but the problem is that i cann't start ubuntu
<paradroid> ernz: So you did the mouse action for random data, the container was "formatted"
<yomm> How can I disable my onboard audio in Edgy ? (I'm using a PCI SoundBlaster instead Audigy 4) The onboard Audio is disabled in BIOS , but apparently Edgy still sees it  & alsa gets confused sometimes on which card to use !
<ikonia_> kron then don't ask how to edit grub -
<Anderson> Why do I have a folder for kernel 2.6.17.3.emp3, and what is the signifigance of that, as opposed to 2.6.17-10-386
<edolo> is there someone italian?
<Pici> !it | edolo
<Ferret> q
<ubotu> edolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia_> kron what happens when you select ubuntu from the grub menu
<Unox>  ;)
<kron> ikonia_ i asked without start ubuntu ;)
<ikonia_> kron what happens when you try to start ubuntu
<hjmills> how do i encrypt a single file or archive?
<ImWindowsFree> hi did anyone here my quesiotn?
<ernz> paradroid: Mouse data was collected to 100% and file created
<joh> Anyone know if the intel 3945abg is supported on ubuntu (liveCD)?
<kron> ikonia_ puts this uncompressing linux...ok, booting the kernel
<LordUltimaDavid> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<paradroid> ernz: And still a "truecrypt /home/ernz/tc.enc /home/ernz/package -u" gives you an error...
<kron> and then busybox
<paradroid> ernz: Damnit.
<mwe> !gnupg | hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1031 kB, installed size 4784 kB
<ikonia_> kron looks like you ubuntu install is broke
<ernz> paradroid: Damnit.
<ikonia_> kron you'll need to re-install ubuntu
<okias> Hi, i need help i have 220G pratition(sda5) with ext3 and i have 210G used, but i dont have any free space?!
<hjmills> mwe thanks
<kron> ikonia_ umm ok... but there is no problem to reinstall ubuntu again?
<ikonia_> okias what does df -h show
<ikonia_> kron no just re-install
<kron> ok thanx
<Question> hi everyone please help i need to know how to unlock a folder
<ikonia_> Question how is it locked?
<royel> My firefox icon shows is a blue earth, yet if I switch users to my wifes account hers has the "Official" firefox icon, I checked the icon path an they are both set to the same exact icon, hers even shows up as the blue icon when you click properties, yet it uses the "official" icon, any clues?
<okias> ikonia_: /dev/sda5             221G  212G     0 100% /media/data
<ikonia_> okias youre file system is full
<paradroid> ernz: Download this container here and try if you can mount it:http://sylvan.mm.st/test.tc
<edward_> HEllo
<Question> ikonia_:well it has a lock symbol and will only let the user at it... its my music and id rather not use the sudo in terminal everytime
<Ferret> aes-crypt, bcrypt, ccrypt, mcrypt
<ikonia_> Question change the permissions on it
<okias> ikonia_: /dev/sda5             221G  !!!212G!!     0 100% /media/data
<ikonia_> okias yes - its out of disk space
<royel> Question: # sudo chmod 777 /file/path
<paradroid> okias: Do you have backup stuff running to that device?
<ikonia_> you're probably writing in 8 meg blocks or something
<Question> ikonia_: omg i feel dumb lol thx
<ernz> paradroid: Passwd?
<apalmieri> C compiler cannot create executables
<paradroid> ernz: Guess. ;) It's "test".
<apalmieri> what kind of pkg do i need to install?
<edward_> Running the updater I get the message "E: dpkg was interrupted..." what do I do
<ernz> paradroid: Same err code
<ikonia_> apalmieri apt-get install build-essentials
<okias> paradroid: i dont know :-(
<edward_> says to manually run something
<hjmills> mwe, do you have any idea where i can find my user id for gpg?
<paradroid> ernz: Damn. I'm sorry.
<Question> while im here does anyone know about how to make cell phones work on ubuntu?
<ernz> paradroid: Maybe a restart will work
<edward_> when I try to do that in the terminal
<ikonia_> Question depends what phone
<apalmieri> could not find build-essentials
<Question> moto v360
<apalmieri> I dont have an internet connection on that box but the 6.10 CD
<edward_> it says super user pribilages required
<ikonia_> apalmieri search for build-es (my spelling may be off)
<ikonia_> edward_ so run it through sudo
<paradroid> okias: If you don't know, then probably not and it's "just" all your data cluttering that device. ;)
<edward_> whats that? "sudo"
<ikonia_> Question no idea if its even supported
* edward_ = newb
<apalmieri> there we go
<apalmieri> its build-essential
<ikonia_> !sudo >edward_
<Question> ikonia_:iv looked and it say i need a windows driver but i dont have windows
<yomm> How can i start an app on another terminal,from the terminal ? e.g TOP
<ikonia_> yomm you can't really
<ikonia_> your'd have to redirect the output
<ikonia_> you'd
<hjmills> how do i find my gpg user id?
<yomm> ikonia , or write a lil script
<Question> ikonia_:and it wont let me download it anywhere... if found a program called motolin
<royel> !root | edward_
<ubotu> edward_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia_> yomm a little script to do what ?
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: As far as I can tell the only thing they did with 97xx was add geforce 8 support
<yomm> ikonia to open apps in term e.g insert text output as cmd in newly launched term
<Question> ikonia_: anywho i guess im not that smart at linux ill just haft to get windows back on my computer for my phone hacking
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: They were fixing bugs in geforce 3/4 in the 96xx series, so it would be odd to remove that support entirely a month later o.O
<apalmieri> error: Cant locate python headers
<ikonia_> yomm I just told you - you'd need to re-direct the output.Thats nothing to do with a single command or a script
<edward_> Well gnome linux aint as friendly as I expe cted
<ikonia_> Question ok
<edward_> I still have noio idea what im doing
<apalmieri> which package installs the python headers?
<paradroid> hjmills: You can do a gpg --list-keys in a terminal and look for it
<lufi1> I installed KDE, used it, and decided to stick with gnome. But now my gtk apps have kde color schemes and look fugly. What to do?
<edward_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Anderson1> Why do I have a folder for kernel 2.6.17.3.emp3, and what is the signifigance of that, as opposed to 2.6.17-10-386
<paradroid> edward_: Takes a couple of hours to get used to. ;)
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret" while you were looking so was i, the demoted geforce 4 and lower to legacy status
<ikonia_> Anderson1 are you using feisty ?
<crimsun> babo: you need /current/ alsa-driver. See the Hg instructions at the bottom of http://www.alsa-project.org/download.php
<okias> paradroid: but i delete about 3GB and still full!?
<yomm> ikonia , no need to get impatienyt , i was probing whether what I posted could be legit
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82822
<yomm> about the script
<crimsun> babo: checkout and compile current alsa-driver
<edward_> "this aptitude does not have super cow powers"
<ikonia_> yomm I wasn't being impatient, I was being clear
<apalmieri> python-dev?
<joh> Hmm, when I try to bring up my intel 3945abg interface, I get ADDRCONFI(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<joh> What does this indicate?
<babo> crimsun: I just did that today. The alsa libs/utils/??? packages ?
<royel> edward_: try the command, # sudo apt-get install <yourpackagename>
<ikonia_> joh that the link is not ready
<crimsun> babo: no, just alsa-driver.
<edward_> nothing happens
<joh> ikonia_: And why isn't it? :P
<crimsun> babo: you've already compiled and installed current hg?
<hjmills> paradroid, thanks but i have one key and it has three parts - i assume its the uid line with my name in>
<soundray> edward_: for super cow powers, use synaptic.
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: Haha, I looked at that page a few minutes ago and simply didn't notice the note.
<babo> crimsun: hg ?
<Anderson1> Why do I have a folder for kernel 2.6.17.3.emp3, and what is the signifigance of that, as opposed to 2.6.17-10-386
<ikonia_> joh probably not recognised, or no ip, or no cable in it etc etc- the list is long
<crimsun> babo: what did you compile?
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: Surely that big a change is worthy of being in the 'release highlights' list. :/
<ikonia_> Anderson1 are you using feisty
<joh> ikonia_: It's a wireless interface...
<paradroid> okias: If you have baobab you can have a graphical analysis of that drive to see where all the space is being used.
<joh> ikonia_: And I've given it an IP manually
<Anderson1> it's 6.02, I don't remember the name...
<crimsun> Anderson1: you have some random kernel
<ikonia_> joh ok - so same answers - but without the cable
<apalmieri> how do i install a .deb file folks?
<babo> alsa libs / utils and some other package for the Intel HD? card ...
<edward_> sopundray what you just said was emaningless to me
<crimsun> babo: which /version/?
<joh> ikonia_: How should I debug this further?
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: It's not mentioned at all on http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9746.html
<ikonia_> joh check the syslog
<Pici> apalmieri: sudo  dpkg -i filename.deb
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret: i am more of do this research for a friend(geforce 4) i have a geforce 6
<babo> crimsun: just a sec ...
<Anderson1> when I uname, it says I am booted to 2.6.17-10-386
<Quintin_> babo: 'just works' for me.
<ikonia_> Anderson1 no need to worry then
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: Yeah, when I first saw your question I thought I knew right away because I have a GF4, but then I remember I had to downgrade it to a GF5 FX because of leaky caps
<BobRomeo> Q: Do I need an MSN account to add an MSN buddy in Gaim, having a JID on an MSNTransport server ? (I registered on a Jabber-server : msn.jabber.xs4all.nl with maximeb)
<royel> edward_: what he said, click System >Administration >Synaptic Package Manager.
<paradroid> hjmills: Oh yeah, the first is the pub(lic) part, then the user ID (or multiple), then the sub part
<soundray> edward_: I was referring to what you said earlier about aptitude. Not important.
<ikonia_> BobRomeo yes you do
<okias> paradroid: i cant install this package i have amd64 :-(
<hjmills> paradroid, ok - thanks
<yomm> ikonia : actually the concept came from the gnome-run command , where you have the option to run a command in a terminal ..
<crimsun> babo: in any case, your Capture and Mic are both muted
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret: geforce fx are newer, correct?
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: It's surprising that this is in no way mentioned on the nvidia site at all, nor can I find anyone anywhere complaining about it... so you might want to try 97xx series anyway
<ikonia_> yomm what concept ?
<babo> crimsun: i was sent to this tutorial for the hda Intel drivers ...
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: After getting 96xx working
<babo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28hda%29
<Anderson1> ikonia_,  I am trying to edit some files, and I see two instances of the same., One is in /usr/src/linux, the other is in /usr/src/linux_2.6.17.3.emp3. In order to make my changes effective, which should I edit?
<joh> ikonia_: that's all it says, that line with link is not ready
<yomm> ikonia , well the launch app in another term thingee
<ikonia_> yomm thats an old trick
<Anderson1> ikonia_, the file I am trying to edit is kernel-parameters
<BobRomeo> ikonia: thx
<ikonia_> yomm nothing new
<Ferret> LordUltimaDavid: The GF5 FX is newer and a *lot* slower than GF4 TI
<doojin> hi
<doojin> Linux is still pretty unstable
<yomm> ikonia : i know
<babo> crimsun: the alsa drivers are in there as well I believe. I was having a different sound problem at the time...
<doojin> I mean the gui
<ikonia_> yomm then why don't you know how to do it ?
<yomm> ikonia i want do do it from terminal in X
<ikonia_> yomm how does that change anything ?
<ikonia_> doojin thats personal opinion
<yomm> ikonia : i lost you there ..
<hjmills> when using gpg do i have to un-encrypt, edit and re-encrypt every time i want to edit?
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret: ill tell me friend to wait till 7.04 and the whole CNR stuff till he can use Beryl again
<babo> crimsun: yeah, but I figured that was part of the sound issue. There is no mute toggle in the terminal alsamixer ...
<ikonia_> yomm how does wanting to do it from an xterm change anything or the commands to do it ?
<LordUltimaDavid> Ferret: maybe ill buy him a geforce 6
<Frogzoo> hjmills: is this a trick question?
<xoss> hi.. how will i be able to block a PC from accessing say www.yahoo.com?? using iptables??
<ikonia_> hjmills you can't edit while encypted
<Ferret> yomm: xterm -e someprogram
<yomm> ikonoa : nm , I'll look into the redirect output thingee ,and also see if I can find the right command !
<edward_> Ok I have something uin Synaptic marked for installation now what do i do?
<Ferret> yomm: xterm -e sh -c 'echo hello; sleep infinity'
<ikonia_> xoss you'd find it easier with a proxy service like squc
<ikonia_> squid
<yomm> ferret : thx thats what i was looking for
<IdleOne> edward_, apply
<joh> ikonia_: Figured it out :) there was a userspace daemon which needed to run for the network card *after* you've enabled the interface.
<edward_> its greyed out
<crimsun> babo: there doesn't need to be. You just haven't toggled it at all.
<publico> INDY
<hjmills> Frogzoo & ikonia, i was wondering it the system could handle prompting for a key when you open the file and auto encrypting again when it saves
<edward_> IdleOne Its greyed out
<IdleOne> edward_, what app you trying to install?
<ikonia_> hjmills you'd have to script that
<edward_> wu-ftpd
<ikonia_> use a wrapper on the file
<edward_> a ftp server
<IdleOne> edward_, sudo apt-get install wu-ftpd ( close synaptic first )
<babo> crimsun: huh ?
<crimsun> babo: look at your amixer output.
<edward_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<IdleOne> edward_, if that doesnt work then you dont have universe and multiverse enabled see !universe ( type that in this channel )
<babo> crimsun: aye
<Frogzoo> xoss: sudo iptables  -A OUTPUT -d www.yahoo.com -j DROP
<royel> edward_: # sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia_> Frogzoo interesting idea
<maxagaz> what is the best tool to manage wifi on gnome ?
<babo> crimsun: LineIn, 0 ... ExtMic, 0
<xoss> ok.. thanks Frogzoo..
<IdleOne> edward_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Anderson2> ikonia_, If I need to edit /Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt, should I edit the one in /usr/src/linux, or /usr/src/linux_2.6.17.3.emp3?
<ikonia_> Anderson2 why are you editing Documentation ?
<Anderson2> ikonia_, it's a patch to get my fujitsu touchscreen to work
<edward_> ah somthings happening
<ikonia_> editing the documentation won't do anything
<Skew-> the OS boot screen shows ubuntu and ubuntu safe mode, but twice - so i can choose from ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode AND ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode (again) - they boot the same ubuntu, so how do i remove the 2 unnecessary options?
<ikonia_> its just that - documentation
<babo> crimsun: I figured amixer was a text version of alsamixer right
<babo> ?
<edward_> brb
<babo> crimsun: I don't have to edit the amixer file do I ?
<edward_> thanks loads
<crimsun> babo: they're two separate programs
<Anderson2> ikonia_, ok, as far as driver files, should I be doing it in /usr/src/linux, or /usr/src/linux_2.6.17.3.emp3
<ikonia_> diong what
<ikonia_> what are you going to do
<Frogzoo> xoss: only you'd have to block all possible ips, so there's a bit of work to do still
<ardchoille> Skew-: Those are all at the bottom of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Anderson2> ikonia_, modify the code in some files... like psmouse-base.c
<ikonia_> Anderson2 again that won't do anything unless you recompile the code
<Anderson2> lifebook.c lifebook.h Makefile..
<Anderson2> After I edit the files, how do I do that?
<babo> crimsun: right, they're two seperate programs. But they're both singing off the same sheet right ? If I change something in alsamixer, it'll show up as being changed on amixer right ?
<ikonia_> Anderson2 does your guide not tell you ?
<_Jaak_> How do i get rid of my floppy disk in ubuntu
<babo> crimsun: How can I fix the mic sound pls ?
<xoss> Frogzoo: all possible ips of yahoo??
<Anderson2> No, It only has the code modifications
<Pitr> How do I fix my /etc/hosts file when sudo refuses to work, due to corrupted /etc/hosts file?
<Anderson2> ikonia_, http://developer.osdl.org/dev/robustmutexes/REPOS/fusyn.hg/?cmd=changeset;node=0d0077c12a6ea7cdb4a78f4e460c0e7ce3b99c83
<royel> _Jaak_: you could comment out the corresponding line in /etc/fstab
<crimsun> babo: toggle the external mic for capture, and unmute capture
<ikonia_> anderson2 I'd mail the autor
<Pitr> (sudo: unable to lookup integrator4 via gethostbyname())
<Skew-> archoille: how do i access and edit that path?
<_Jaak_> thanks
<babo> crimsun: right. And what should i use to do that ?
<babo> crimsun: there's no sound applet. Alsamixer doesn't seem to have a toggle, and amixer is a text file ...
<ardchoille> Skew-: the gui way is gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  .  The cli way is sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> babo: use amixer.
<royel> Pitr: I assume you tried # sudo nano /etc/hosts  (or substitute nano for your choice of editor)
<Pitr> royel: yes
<Pitr> it's not the shell that's failing. it's sudo.
<ardchoille> Skew-: Either will work, just remember that you are editing as root user and a mistake can mean you not being able to boot.
<Frogzoo> xoss: yep
<royel> Pitr: sudo rm /etc/hosts
<ikonia_> Anderson2 I've just read that URL - and you'll need to rebuild the kenel and a few bits and bobs afterwards
<royel> Pitr: an recreate it
<royel> Pitr: oh
<Pitr> royel: sudo is broken, remember?
<apalmieri> is there anything good like sabayon to edit gnome profiles?
<BobRomeo> Q: (Trying to understand): Why do I need a MSN account  to IM someone with a MSN Account ? Isn't the concept of the transports that you can talk with others that use another protocol ?
<ikonia_> Anderson2 that code is also version specific - not generic
<xoss> hmm..
<ikonia_> BobRomeo you need to be logged into the network to use it
<Pitr> royel: this is ubuntu's policy of disabling a root account biting itself
<xoss> anyway that was just an example... was thinking of blocking some sites
<Pitr> royel: it seems like rebooting and hacking the system with init=/bin/sh is the only solution
<Anderson3> ikonia_, sorry, unstable connection, did you say anything after suggestion to e-mail the author?
<BobRomeo> ikonia OK, get the picture, but then, when using Gaim, it is a bit abundant to use a transport server !?!
<ikonia_> Anderson3 yes, I've read the changes and 1.) you need to rebuild the kernel and modules after those changes as well as probably update the initrd for ubuntu b.) those changes are kernel version specific not all kernel generic so it may not work for you on your current kernel
<edward_> when I run synaptic I get a message saying something like not running as root? How do I run as root?
<royel> Pitr: I was trying to google for some answers for you
<ikonia_> BobRomeo sorry don't know what your asking
<gumpish> Uhm, is it just me or does the man page for alacarte not exist?
<royel> Pitr: first thing I always do is create my root account, I dont need someone supervising me :)
<Pici> Anderson3: I was just reading through your conversation, it looks like http://stz-softwaretechnik.com/~ke/touchscreen/evtouch.html might be able to help you alot better than having to recompile your kernel.  I found it through google in about a minute.
<doojin> How can I make ubuntu stable with firefox and mplayer?
<Pici> Anderson3: Linked from this page: http://www.lowlevel.cz/log/pivot/entry.php?id=90
<mindstate> i am having some trouble with fglrx ATI Driver..i cant seem to get X to start with this module loaded..i've tried both the ubuntu and manual way..and still the same..any help?
<babo> crimsun: my god. They really don't make this very easy do they ?
<Anderson3> Pici, Thanks, I'll try that.
<Skew-> ardchoille: thanks for the help!
<valehru> Hey guys, I have an avi file in ubuntu, is there a good app that can compress it for use in Flickr?
<JONES3700> any nvidia drivers that would give me better 2d performance?
<babo> crimsun: dude, I'm not getting this ...
<ardchoille> Skew-: You're welcome :)
<babo> so there's no gui to amixer then ?
<Anderson3> How do I know which version of X I have, I did dpkg -l, but there are a lot of things related to X
<eliu> hi there
<BobRomeo> ikonia In Gaim you can add all your accounts with a lot of different protocols, so when you add your MSN-account directly to Gaim, the need for using a jabber transport server is not there, this would only make sense when using a Jabber-only client.
<Pici> Anderson3: dpkg -l xorg
<morteng> hi again I have just logged in for the very first time at ubuntu
<mindstate> i am having some trouble with fglrx ATI Driver..i cant seem to get X to start with this module loaded..i've tried both the ubuntu and manual way..and still the same..i've got an ATI Radeon 7000/VE..any help
<DShepherd> morteng: welcome! :-)
<Anderson3> Pici, am I looking at the basic xorg package?
<krantix> hi! is there a good way to import and edit pdf files into openoffice? or any other program to directly edit existing pdf files? thanks!
<furiozo> hello all
<eliu> how to copy files from a corrupted cd-rom?
<Pici> Anderson3: or xserver-xorg , same version number
<up365> babo, there is a gui in terminal to alsamixer
<edward_> OK I think ive installed wu-ftpd but how do I run it?
<babo> up365: it doesn't seem to have any mute toggles though ...
<furiozo> I have a problem whit KDE on ubuntu 6.06
<furiozo> my resolution
<henry_Yang>  ?
<Anderson3> Pici, Alright, I'm gonna try this, my version of X is 7.1, and that software is for version 6.8. I'll let you know how it turns out.
<furiozo> is 1280x1024
<furiozo> i want is 1024x768
<IdleOne> edward_, does it have a launcher in the applications menu probably under Internet or you can type wu-ftpd in terminal and that should start it
<royel> babo: sure it does.. notice the M under the volume indicators, selecting a item an Pressing M will toggle mute
<furiozo> i try to renew resolution by right click on desktop
<apalmieri> how do i enable remote desktop on my Ubuntu box from command line?
<furiozo> configure desktop
<edward_> nothing happens if i type the name in the treminal
<furiozo> but no results
<furiozo> help mew
<ikonia_> apalmieri I don't think it comes with a remote desktop - just an Xserver
<Frogzoo> eliu: you could try 'sudo dd sync noerror if=/dev/cdrom of=cdrom.iso'
<IdleOne> edward_, man wu-ftpd
<apalmieri> ikonia: it is possible to enable it because i was using ita while ago, but i enabled it from the Desktop itself
<apalmieri> brb
<babo> royel: not sure which version you are using then. My extMic and LiveIn don't have any M's anywhere
<edward_> ah ok
<ikonia_> apalmieri I wasn't aware ubuntu came with a remote desktop server
<edward_> Thanks loads
<up365> babo, use left  right arrows to move to in or out you want and M to mute or unmute
<d22> furiozo
<_Jaak_> can i make a script like sh, that starts when someone connects with vnc?
<edward_> Now I have installed the nvidia GFX drivers
<eliu> ok frogzo
<royel> babo: try pressing "Tab" to cycle thru all the different views
<edward_> how do I access the controle panel?
<mindstate> i am having some trouble with fglrx ATI Driver..i cant seem to get X to start with this module loaded..i've tried both the ubuntu and manual way..and still the same..i've got an ATI Radeon 7000/VE..any help
<babo> royel: I did that ...
<up365> babo, this works in alsamixer in terminal
<Frogzoo> mindstate: ah, the fglrx won't run on that card if you read the docs closely
<babo> crimsun: I've opened up ExtMic and it's still not working ...
<Pitr> royel: someone will go the datacenter tomorrow to fix the problem.. this shucks :)
<mindstate> Frogzoo: then how can i get direct 3d to work on this card?
<royel> Pitr: wow, sorry to hear man
<JohnRobert> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> besides " eject " is there another command to force cd to eject itself?
<mindstate> JohnRobert: thats wut i did..that driver doesnt work
<JohnRobert> IdleOne: eject -f
<atomiku> how can i disable ssh and telnet and any other way of logging into this computer remotely?
<babo> man this sucks
<Frogzoo> atomiku: disabled by default
<IdleOne> atomiku, unplug the NIC
<furiozo> greajj
<atomiku> well its enabled at the moment
<ikonia_> atomiku remove telnet from inetd and shut down sshd
<atomiku> IdleOne: If I unplug the NIC, i wont have any internet... O_O
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, that didnt force it open :/
<JohnRobert> atomiku: telnet/ssh won't be enabled by default
<Frogzoo> atomiku: xinetd
<mindstate> :-/
<JohnRobert> IdleOne: it's probably mounted
<IdleOne> atomiku, and nobody cant connect to your machine :)
<edward_> indtall a smoothwall firewall\
<henry_Yang> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Verifying
<up365> babo, do you have alsamixer showing in terminal ?
<edward_> Now I have installed the nvidia GFX drivers
<BobRomeo> Q: Howto change the default browser from FF to Opera ?
<edward_> how do I access the controle panel?
<atomiku> JohnRobert: I wouldnt be asking how to disable it if it wasnt running in the first place...
<JohnRobert> IdleOne: cat /etc/mtab | grep -i rom
<atomiku> logic ;)
<babo> up365: yip
<JohnRobert> atomiku: there's probably a conf file that starts it in /etc/xinetd or something
<Frogzoo> atomiku: this is a support chan - people ask all sorts of things
<Pitr> royel: I think it's a sudo bug .. should sudo really fail if a hostname is not resolvable?
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, nothing happens just returns prompt
<atomiku> oh.
<JohnRobert> hmmz IdleOne
<babo> up365: instead of the mute buttons, it seems to have a L-R Capture instead.
<mindstate> i've got an ATI radeon 7000/VE  anyone know how i can get direct 3d to work on this card?
<babo> I think it's sorted now. but my microphone still won't work
<JohnRobert> ok IdleOne, just cat /etc/mtab and look for something that looks like your cdrom
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, eject -f
<IdleOne> eject: unable to eject, last error: Function not implemented
<JohnRobert> then do: umount /dev/whatever
<sterilegenie> mindstate- i think that that card is not supported any longer
<JohnRobert> try eject /media/cdrom
<royel> Pitr: I think your right, but then.. on all of my servers I use root users only, since they are not being used as a desktop there is no reason for alternate users
<JohnRobert> and eject -f /media/cdrom
<JohnRobert> there's a lot you can try :)
<babo> I don't believe noone on here can tell me why my mouse button clicks every 30 seconds or so. It's like my system has a nervous itch or something ...
<edward_> How do I access the Nvidia GFX CTRL panel?
<TN_> hi have a question about dapper
<mindstate> sterilegenie: whaaat? it can't be..cause i just had 3d working on this card..but my pc messed up so i had to reinstall..now 3d isnt working
<JohnRobert> my guess is that it's mounted, and you sometimes can't eject mounted medium so easily
<HymnToLife> edward_, should be in your Aplications menu
<sterilegenie> how did you install driver? synaptic or manual?
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6578/
<HymnToLife> at least it is in KDE, if not  nvidia-settings        in a terminal
<edward_> It isint
<TN_> whats the unistall command for dapper
<atomiku> apt-get remove?
<mindstate> sterilegenie: it just worked..i didnt install any extra driver
<babo> crimsun: gee thanks dude, I print out all the commands, and then you just leave ... :-(
<atomiku> idunno
<JohnRobert> IdleOne: hmm, weird, is it a normal cdrom? is there a cd in the drive?
<sterilegenie> I dont think thats possible, you need to install packages for it to work
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, yes there is a cd in the drive and it is read only if that makes a difference
<JohnRobert> and can you paste: cat /etc/fstab for me?
<nfx> iis su - the same with su -root?
<gerar1> hi everybody
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, just a minute
<Kubota> Hi.. Can someone help me with cd ripping? Sound Juicer rips at around .08x and I enabled dma
<henry_Yang> ......
<mindstate> sterilegenie: well i dont remember installing anything.. in xorg.conf it was using the radeon driver..and it had 3d..im using da same now..and no 3d..its weird
<sterilegenie> give me a second and I will tell you the packages needed
<likwidtek> morning
<JohnRobert> Kubota: sound juicer isn't great... try installing a package called 'grip' it has many more options
<sterilegenie> radeon gave you hw accel?
<JohnRobert> sudo apt-get install grip
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6580/
<Kubota> JohnRobert: I tried grip, but it didn't find my CD-RW drive
<IdleOne> JohnRobert, brb son wants a sandwich :)
<mindstate> sterilegenie: yah..when i typed glxinfo |grep direct.. output was YES
<soundray> babo: he's probably just on the phone or something
<sterilegenie> hmmm
<sterilegenie> hold on a sec
<JohnRobert> IdleOne: eject /dev/hdc and eject -f /dev/hdc
<Pitr> royel: these systems were installed by a colleague, who needed test servers for customers.. default installs
<babo> soundray: yeah I know. I'm seriously pissed with ubuntu in general today though ...
<mindstate> lol
<soundray> babo: we didn't need to know that
<babo> :P
<JohnRobert> Kubota: often ripping will start off slow and then speed up as the laser gets closer to the centre of the disc.. also scratched up discs will take ages
<Kubota> JohnRobert: Alright, I'll try a different CD.. thanks.
<JohnRobert> if you have another pc, I'd recommend trying ripping on that
<sterilegenie> you need fglrx kernel source  ....and
<Kubota> JohnRobert: do you know how I can make grip recognize my cd drive?
<royel> Pitr: I see, still a bad idea IMO to not have root users for a system in a server role
<JohnRobert> different cdrom drives differ massively...for example, my laptop one is terrible and takes ages, yet my pc one is great and takes just 10 mins or so per cd
<babo> My right mouse button keeps on clicking of it's own volition every minute or so. It opens and closes windows, repositions the caret. Can anyone imagine a problem as a annoying as that. I've posted to the forums and didn't get one single response ...
<JohnRobert> Kubota: I'm not sure, you can specify the drive in the options somewhere though
<JohnRobert> manually
<mindstate> sterilegenie: i install fglrx from source ..i did the whole thing the manual way..i got the same thing..X wont start up
<sterilegenie> linux restricted modules  ....and
<JohnRobert> Kubota: do: cat /etc/fstab | grep -i cd and then you'll see what device your cdrom is (/dev/hdc probably)
<Kubota> ok- guess I'll have to look around. thanks.
<sterilegenie> xorg-driver-fglrx
<Pici> babo: Does it still do it if its disconnected (i.e. maybe its a hardware issue)
<JohnRobert> that's the path to your cdrom drive, you'll have to put that in to the options
<mindstate> sterilegenie: :-/ i've done that lol
<babo> Pici: no it's definitely an Ubuntu issue ...
<sterilegenie> it wont work without restricted modules installed either way
<Pici> babo: I had to ask
<babo> Pici: works fine on windows
<babo> Pici: aye
<M3G4crux> hi
<Pitr> royel: tell the ubuntu crew ;-)
<M3G4crux> does anyone know how to uninstall python applications such as Elisa or Faces?
<royel> Pitr: well, the server install I used, 6.06 does set up root, I think it was an option, but at least it was there.
<sterilegenie> change radeon to fglrx
<Kubota> JohnRobert: Alright! Thanks, works great now.
<mindstate> sterilegenie: X doesnt start up with the fglrx loaded
<M3G4crux> anyone knows anything about python?
<sterilegenie> once you have changed it do a ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x
<blackest> erwer ati ?
<JohnRobert> Kubota: no worries...just pass on your knowledge to others
<mindstate> i just read the fglrx driver is for Radeon 8000 and up..im not compatible with that driver
<mindstate> but i KNOW ive had 3d working on this card before
<sterilegenie> x hangs?
<blackest> whoops maybe i should check where the scroll bar is
<Anderson> Pici, following the instructions on the page you gave me, it didn't work. I opened the file INSTALL that came with the tarball and there was a different set of instruction. THe INSTALL file said something about make, make install, xmkmf... an thought?
<mindstate> x doesnt load at all..gives me a no screens found error
<JohnRobert> sterilegenie: probably a closed source drivers fault :p
<JohnRobert> mindstate: chances are there's no screens defined in your xorg conf
<sterilegenie> if you uninstall the driver and add them via synaptic or apt-get they will work
<blackest> rename your backup xorg.conf mindstate
<Pici> Anderson: did you follow the instructions?
<mindstate> JohnRobert: there are screens defined
<Oz_Diver_68> mexico06$
<Anderson> Pici, from the website, yes.
<sterilegenie> make sure you have the packages i listed
<Anderson> Pici, I did not follow the INSTALL file instructions.
<likwidtek> :)
<mindstate> *sigh*
<sterilegenie> i can give you a copy of my xorg.conf if you need to look at it
<mindstate> that would be nice
<JohnRobert> mindstate: X isn't the easiest to configure... did it ever work?
<JohnRobert> try googling for 'autoconfigure X ubuntu'
<Anderson> Pici, I checked which /dev/input/ to use, and the event1 seems right, although there are event0-9 , and I don't know what each is...
<mindstate> JohnRobert: X is working right now with the radeon driver loaded..just no 3d support..but ive had 3d working on this card before in Edgy
<Pici> Anderson: cat /dev/input/event1 and see if you get stuff on the screen when you use the touchscreen, ctrl-c to exit
<sterilegenie> 3d support is trivial to setup if you have all of the packages installed and xorg.conf is configured properly
<morteng> please I have read all FAQ and still don't know whether 8 G Byte  Hard disk drive will be sufficient for 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<JohnRobert> mindstate: you probably need the mesa packages and stuff too
<blackest> morteng yes its enough
<JohnRobert> the driver alone won't 'do' 3d I don't think
<JohnRobert> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnRobert> heh
<sterilegenie> no it wont
<Anderson> Pici, Doesn't seem to do anything.
<sterilegenie> thats what im trying to say
<JohnRobert> let's see now
<mindstate> how do i get the mesa packages
<jexdawg> currently i have fast-access dsl connected via ethernet. it works right out of the box which is really nice. however, dsl kind of sucks and is fairly expensive, so i'm considering switching to comcast high-speed internet. however, it isn't supported (obviously) for linux/ubuntu. i'm wondering - does anyone else have comcast highspeed on ubuntu setup? does it work without a whole lot of tinkering?
<mindstate> are they on apt
<Pici> Anderson: Try it for the rest of the events#, I had to go through the same thing when trying to get my wacom tablet to work
<sterilegenie> mesa is all ready installed by default
<Anderson> Pici, Alright
<root__> how can i login as diferent existing user from console?
<mindstate> i got mesa-utils installed
<Anderson> Pici, Do you mean cat the rest of them, or try them in the xorg.conf?
<JohnRobert> mindstate:
<JohnRobert> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri libglu1-mesa mesa-utils
<Pici> Anderson: cat them first
<JohnRobert> give those a try
<Anderson> Pici, k
<sterilegenie> if you want to use mesa change radeon to mesa
<Brismetal> jexdawg, can you get a router and multiple pc's working on comcast?/
<Pici> Anderson: I'm running out to a meeting, so I'll be afk and wont be able to respond. Good luck
<Brismetal> if so, perhaps buy a router and just plug it in that way
<mindstate> JohnRobert: then what?
<Pici> Anderson: And if it doesnt work, check the ubuntu forums to see if anyone else had a solution
<up365> jexdawg, Im on Comcast hi-speed internet cable with a home net to boot
<arcad3> how can i login as another user in console?
<blackest> jexdawg assuming you use some kind of router its not an issue you might need a windows box to do intial config just for thier software but then it doesnt matter
<Anderson> Pici, thanks, will do. Thanks for the help
<mindstate> JohnRobert: all that stuff was installed already
<up365> jexdawg, I agree with blackest to use win to setup which is what I did
<jexdawg> up365, blackest - do you like it? are you satisfied? also, i don't have windows setup on my computer so dual booting would be a pain - can i install their stuff through wine?
<cyphase> http://www.dellideastorm.com/popular
<royel> jexdawg: As long as you get a cable modem that has an active ethernet, you probably won't notice the difference.
<blackest> arcad3 you could use ssh
<arcad3> ssh in my own box?
<jexdawg> what exactly do you mean use windows to setup? how does anything done in windows affect ubuntu (unless i'm misunderstanding)?
<blackest> whynot
<arcad3> is a command for that
<jexdawg> royel, a difference between bellsouth and comcast?
<up365> jexdawg,  only because I had win before linux
<JONES3700> is there a guide to installing the x.org nvidia drivers?
<mindstate> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jexdawg> JONES, you might want to check out Envy. http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<up365> jexdawg, I couldnt think of a reason to switch from comcast cable modem
<royel> jexdawg: I work for Charter Communications an I can say, not all things are equal though they should be.. We have areas in my current district that just plain refuse to run troublefree.. an other areas that never break.. so asking someone about there satisfaction with cable internet service doesn't always translate into something that you can expect from your area, in the same respect the Bells(DSL) have similiar issues
<JONES3700> thanks jexdawg
<garuhh1> hi!! anyone can help me with my c59 printer?
<Kubota> garuhh: what brand?
<gtk_sp> I dont have that printer
<hjmills> i collect my email in evolution but sometimes use my laptop and sometimes my desktop - what is the easiest way to keep these in sync
<garuhh1> its an epson c59
<garuhh1> had been looking for c59 epson printer driver for some time now... and haven't found one :(
<royel> jexdawg: corret, teh difference as far as the way the interface with your computer, most devices will automatically assign your computer the IPs with DHCP.. switching from one to the other in almost all cases is no trouble.
<jexdawg> but what about running the "setup" software? is that crucial? because i know it'll be a pain in linux if its all .exe and whatnot
<paitken> I'm having issues booting into Ubuntu.  I start from the Live CD, install it on my hard drive (/dev/sdc), install GRUB on HD2, reboot, edit the bios so that the sdc hard drive is the first bootable drive.  Grub loads and I just get a blinking cursor in the top left....any solutions?
<Wuilliam> hi all, im bad whit enlgish, i hava the cd live 64bit and 32bit, mi PC is 32bit. when i boot whit 64bit, it ruins good, and i can to install the system, but when i try whit the 32bit, nothing happend, when i select the languaje, nothing happend, the bar go to right and left, right and left, nothing happend, never see the live sistem
<ikonia_> paitken you've messed up the grub install
<Wuilliam> can any1 helpe?
<Kubota> garuhh1: yeh I see your post on ubuntuforums... You could probably just ask around your friends for a printer. People occasionally have them just laying around.
<jussi01> garuhh1: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-stylus_c59
<hjmills> Wuilliam, what cpu do you have? is it dual core?
<paitken> ikonia_: well, how do i go about fixing it?  i just let ubuntu install it
<Wuilliam> is a Pentium D 820
<genpfault> I'm having trouble with lvm2 and pvmove-ing on edgy; even after modprobe-ing the proper dm-* kernel modules it still errors out with bad ioctl errors
<garuhh1> what i don't have is the printer driver for c59... i can't find a driver..
<ikonia_> paitken then why did you need to change the harddisk boot order, ubuntu should install it to the primary boot drive
<ikonia_> genpfault is the array/volulme in use ?
<royel> jexdawg: there really shouldn't be any "software", most devices are imbedded with their own utilities accessible via a webgui (IE:http://192.168.1.100) or with DSL, (http://lauchmodem) or something similiar
<Kubota> garuhh1: http://openprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=epson&fromprinter=Epson-stylus_c59
<jussi01> garuhh1: there is a driver on that page
<paitken> ikonia_: because i have a software raid  0 installed
<jexdawg> royel, i just wanted to say i love you
<garuhh1> thanks jussi01! but it didn't work... :(
<ikonia_> paitken you can't boot from raid0
<genpfault> ikonia: yes, but that shouldn't matter with pvmove, I think
<jexdawg> alright, so far i haven't seen anything conclusively negative about comcast. i'm probably going to make the switch.
<ikonia_> genpfault it does if there is not enough PE for the move
<jussi01> garuhh1: so you have a problem driver, not no driver :D
<up365> jexdawg, there really was no setup CD
<Brismetal> has anyone here used Cadega much?
<royel> jexdawg: the best way to know is call the cable company an ask them if any special software is required for the modems to function, unless they are using USB only devices this shouldn't be teh case
<paitken> ikonia_: that is my reason why i made it my first bootable hd
<Brismetal> I had it working last night but when I went to use it today and click play it does nothing at all
<jussi01> garuhh1: Does it work at all??
<genpfault> ikonia: hrm, it's only about 1GB and I'm trying to migrate it to about 10GB worth of PE's
<Wuilliam> hjmills: http://www.intel.com/products/processor/pentium_D/index.htm thas is my CPU
<Brismetal> is there a command prompt command I can use to get some feedback on what it's doing?
<ikonia_> paitken the problem is the menu.list will be on your raid0 partition, which I assume is fake raid, therefore unsable
<royel> jexdawg: gosh Jex.. you hardly know me :)
<Wuilliam> 2.8ghz fsb800
<jexdawg> :)
<garuhh1> it seems i can't find a good driver....
<leogodin217> can anyone help with getting direct rendering enabled on Edgy 6.10 with AMD athlon 64 cpu ATI x1300 video cad.  I've followed the howto, automatix, forums, etc...  Right now I get no errors but direct rendering is not enabled
<royel> jexdawg: why are you switching??
<paitken> ikonia_: So, I need to boot from the live cd, edit the list and the mapping, and it should be fine?
<garuhh1> it didn't work...
<ikonia_> genpfault your not "cd'd" into a directy on that volume are you
<hjmills> Wuilliam, the pentium Ds are 64bit (and 32bit backwards compatible)
<ikonia_> paitken make sure your menu.lst is not on the fake raid partition
<genpfault> ikonia: well, it is /home
<genpfault> ikonia: I'll try booting single-user and unmounting it
<ikonia_> genpfault is anything running from /home or are you cd'd into it
<jussi01> garuhh1: did you get black and white? it says the colors are not too good
<Wuilliam> hjmills: mmmm, are you sure???? the 32bit DVD never run
<hjmills> Wuilliam, the probs with the 32 bit cd is prob a duff download or burn
<hjmills> Wuilliam, check the md5 of the iso you downloaded
<hjmills> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<paitken> ikonia_: nothing wsa written to the raid drives.  Also, do i need to do 'grub'; 'root (HD0,1)'; 'setup (HD0)'
<ikonia_> paitken the "grub" options will depend where your data and boot device is
<Wuilliam> hjmills: whit the 64bit cd i will to instal in my pD whitout problem????
<paitken> Alright, here goes nothing
<ikonia_> Wuilliam because that maybe a working cd
<ikonia_> its a different physical media
<garuhh1> jussi01, i havent really figured out how to get a driver from the page you said... can you guide me?
<jussi01> garuhh1: sure: you want to talk private?
<garuhh1> yes... how?
<BobRomeo> bye
<garuhh1> jussie01, yes how?
<Wuilliam> ikonia yesterday i downloaded the 64bit cd, and 64bit dvd (desktop) and working good, but the 32 bit cd and dvd doesnt work (desktop)
<arami> Hi! guys, I have a relly weired problem with ubuntu 6.10 server.  I cannot login to the shell on the server and via ssh. anyone here who could help me out?
<royel> arami: is openssh installed?
<jussi01> garuhh1: did you get my message?
<Brismetal> Is there any simple tests I can do for opengl?  I tried running WoW with Wine but it runs so very slow.. I'm running it in OpenGL.  I had it running kind of OK in Cadega but now Cadega just wont open anything, I click play and nothing happens
<hjmills> Wuilliam, sure - check the 64bit forum for any known probs with 64 bit os and codecs/non-free formats
<soundray> Wuilliam: it has nothing to do with 32 and 64. Pentium Ds will run the 32bit version just as well as the 64bit version.
<arami> yes it is. it was working correctly. i can login acutally. i get the welcome message, and after that I'm automatically loggend out.
<arami> the same on the machine directly
<garuhh1> am sorry jussi01... i got only one message
<Wuilliam> the 32bit cds and dvd doesnt run uin my PC
<_Jaak_> is it possible to launch a script or code when someon connects with vnc?
<soundray> Wuilliam: your burning process must have gone wrong.
<arami> i can only do ctrl-alt-del to reboot. Then i can login for 2 mins, after that the problem starts again
<Wuilliam> but im not sure to install this 64bit version
<jussi01> garuhh1: which client are you using?
<Frogzoo> Brismetal: fgl_glxgears
<garuhh1> jussie01, i only received this: "Like this :D"
<Brismetal> I ran that.. it bursts really fast when it starts but then slows down a lot
<szarak> arami: what is the shell of your user?
<szarak> arami: in /etc/passwd?
<garuhh1> jussi01, what do you mean by the client? am using GAIM
<Frogzoo> Brismetal: maybe it's slowing down as the card gets hot - for some reason
<garuhh1> yes i can write in the message box jussi01
<Brismetal> it works fine in Windows getitng a good work out
<Wuilliam> i have 3 cd 32bit, burned in differnet PC, that isnt the problem
<arami> user exists in /etc/passwd
<genpfault> ikonia: alrighty, booting single-user had no effect, still got the ioctl problems
<jexdawg> sorry royel i was afk. i'm switching because dsl is expensive (45$ p/month) and.... just average. i really am not blown away by amazing speeds or anything. even if comcast is no better, at least it will be cheaper.
<hjmills> any ideas about how to sync 2 mail on 2 pcs with evolution?
<Brismetal> Frogzoo,  it bursts really fast for the first second it opens then goes really slow, not runs fine for a while then slows down
<jussi01> garuhh1: double click on my name on the right --->  then write in he box that comes up
<arami> on  the machin and via ssh i get: welcome msg. last login: $date    and after that i get immediatly connection to 192.168.30.202 lost
<Brismetal> I'm getting about 271FPS is that slow for a raidon 9600 pro with 2.8ghz p4 and 2gig of ram?
<Frogzoo> Brismetal: is the fan running?
<arami> the whole system is just running apache2
<Brismetal> It sounds to be.. It's a bit hard to get to
<szarak> aetr: what is the shell in /etc/passwd?
<szarak> aetr: sorry, not you
<royel> jexdawg: I see, was just curious.. in my experience pricing is nearly identical for DSL vs Cable for similiar levels of speed.. Good luck with it
<szarak> arami: read above
<arami> bash
<garuhh1> jussi01, nothing happens if i double click your name... i even use the IM the user thing,,, and nothing happens too!!
<Brismetal> Frogzoo, I'll have a look, but I don't think it's over heating..  for example I can close it and reopen it straight away and it still bursts fast for a second then slows down
<szarak> hmm, strange
<arami> yes it is.
<Wuilliam> i dont know, i will to install 64bit in my PC, maybe it crash????? i will to have future problem====???
<royel> szarak: yeah, I went to google for this, cause I have no clue myself :)
<soundray> Wuilliam: no, 64bit is not unstable
<jexdawg> royel: crap. you have officially and decisively killed my dreams.
<royel> arami: sorry, I was googling for ya, but I really have no clue
<Brismetal> the Tux openGL game works fine it's just WoW that seems to be slow, perhaps I should try another game under Wine and see how it runs
<royel> jexdawg: oh?
<arami> k thx
<garuhh1> jussi01, you can't see my messages?
<arami> this problem is really strange...
<hjmills> Brismetal, i dont think wow uses opengl by default iirc
<boubbin> i have intel core 2 duo, should i download i386 or powerpc ubuntu torrent ?
<jussi01> garuhh1: only on the main screen
<hjmills> boubbin, either i386 or 64bit
<szarak> boubbin: i386
<Brismetal> hjmills, no, it doesnt, I'm using the -opengl option though
<jexdawg> haha. oh well. does anyone have highspeed internet they are pleased with and wants to make some suggestions?
<soundray> Wuilliam: some software isn't available in 64bit versions. All of ubuntu's software is, though.
<Brismetal> hjmills, and have even edited the config to force opengl mode
<garuhh1> jussi01, owww.... i don't know what's wrong
<boubbin> there are only amd-64
<hjmills> Brismetal, i seem to remember more steps than that but it was a while ago - does directx mode work?
<jussi01> garuhh1: anyway, lets look at this driver
<Brismetal> apparantly D3D is really buggy in Wine
<garuhh1> ok...
<royel> jexdawg: why have I killed your dreams.. did you just find out there is no substantial savings?  You should actually check before you make a decision based on what I said..
<hjmills> boubbin, that is for both intel and amd
<Wuilliam> soundray: well, is better 32bit... omg, it never run in my pc. what can i do
<soundray> boubbin: amd64 images are for Intel CPUs, too. Look where it says EM64T on the download page
<hjmills> just amd was out first so it was called amd64
<szarak> arami: where you manualy changing something in /etc lately?
<jexdawg> royel: it was a joke. apparently, sarcasm is lost on teh internets.
<Brismetal> hjmills,  I did open it yesterday without the -opengl and it ran very slow also though but I'll give it another go now
<HymnToLife> soundray, not _all_ of them
<szarak> arami: i mean passwd? maybe a misstype?
<soundray> Wuilliam: you can retry burning the CD
<HymnToLife> Xeons for example
<hjmills> boubbin i think its slowly changing to x86_64
<soundray> HymnToLife: what about Xeons?
<boubbin> soundray well for kubuntu theres onlyt amd64, i take it
<HymnToLife> er, Itaniums, rather
<arami> nope. the last thing i did was setting up eth0 and 1
<royel> jexdawg: ah, yeah.. it doesnt translate very well.. it has got me in to lots of unintentional fights as well :)
<cjk> hi, i have a matrox g400 dualhead gfx card. it works fine. both screens etc... but i can not drag applications from screen A to B. what has been started on A remains on A. and what has been started on B remains on B. Any idea?
<HymnToLife> they don't use EM64T, but IA64
<HymnToLife> so they're not compatible with the amd64 images
<arami> no misstype. the point is: i can log in, but I'm immediately logged out automatically
<soundray> HymnToLife: all right, thanks. They must be exceedingly rare as Ubuntu installation candidates, though?
<HymnToLife> I guess so :p
<hjmills> HymnToLife, how would you install on one of those?
<szarak> arami: do you have any other user there? root?
<HymnToLife> hjmills, simple, don't install Ubuntu
<facugaich> How can I force a package to be installed, even if it has broken dependencies?
<arami> i cannot log in as root (no pw for login set)
<hjmills> HymnToLife, is there no way to get ubuntu on there? could you not compile from the source repos? (if you were desperate?)
<royel> arami: how much time passes before it logs you out?
<arami> half a second or so
<soundray> facugaich: 'man dpkg' explains about the --force-depends option
<arami> =)
<Brismetal> hjmills, OK, I just tried in D3D and only foreground text shows up heh, I think that's what they meant by buggy d3d
<royel> arami: wow, do you have physical access to server, can you log in there?
<arami> its just: username password -> enter -> and I'm back at the beginning
<HymnToLife> hjmills, for thet, you need a compiler that can work on them, so you'll need to instal something else anyway ;)
<HymnToLife> Debien or NetBSD support the ia64 arch
<arami> no the same issue physically on the server
<HymnToLife> Debian*
<arami> that is the big problem
<morteng> is there known problems with installing 32-bit ubuntu on vmware server 1.0.1
<garuhh1> hi!! i need a driver for epson c59... can anyone help me?
<HymnToLife> morteng, which Ubuntu ?
<HymnToLife> I've installed B, D, E, F with no problems
<morteng> 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<HymnToLife> no problem at all
<HymnToLife> what problem are you facing ?
<garuhh1> hi!! i need a driver for epson c59... can anyone help me?
<morteng> For the moment no problems, but it was a big problem to install for instanmce 43 bit red hat. as guest operating system.
<zyth> !patience garuhh1
<winjer> garuhh1: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<HymnToLife> !printer | garuhh1
<royel> arami: this happens to root user?
<ubotu> garuhh1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<szarak> arami: i have no clue either ;|
<arami> to all users
<garuhh1> thanks zyth
<arami> without doing anything to the users....
<szarak> maybe you have thrown aout bash  ;p
<garuhh1> thanks winjer!! but been to that site.. found nothing :(
<OGR>      ......
<szarak> arami: try running in single user
<arami> =)
<szarak> arami: it should be availible in grub
<OGR>  ...   
<arami> why does it work for 2 mins after a reboot then?
<IdleOne> OGR, stop that please
<szarak> it deos?
<arami> not always.... but sometims
<OGR> =|[::arami::] |=>  ....       ...
<szarak> arami: for 2 minutes and then logs out?
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<OGR> =|[::IdleOne::] |=> ?
<arami> btw. it worked now for 1 minute
<szarak> arami: is a file /etc/nologin created maybe?
<arami> i just was logged in doing nothing. an boom
<szarak> (i'm trying to guess now)
<OGR> =|[::IdleOne::] |=> what you speak?
<arami> wait i have a look
<arami> no there isn't such a file
<szarak> arami: if is, delete it
<royel> szarak: /bin/true maybe?
<ikonia_> OGR this is an english only channel
<esculapius> hello
<zmeiat_joro> irc.mozilla.org says there's an "open proxy found at my host"
<szarak> royel: where? in passwd?
<daveR> can anyone recommend some linux software similar to dreamweaver?
<esculapius> anyone knows how to mount a pcmcia?
<OGR> yoooha!!!!!!!!! )) COOL !!!!
<esculapius> anyone knows how to mount a pcmcia?
<szarak> royel: i mean, that if the /etc/nologin is created only root can login
<mx123> hi  I have problem installing ati driver
<soundray> !html | daveR
<ubotu> daveR: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<ikonia_> esculapius you can't mount a pcmci card - you can only mount a storage device
<hjmills> how can i sync the email on 2 pcs (both using evolution)
<twb> In what package are the corutils info pages?
<royel> szarak: I'm guessing at things as well.. but if his shell were somehow changed to use /bin/true it will log them out like he's described
<ikonia_> twb coreutils man
<daveR> soundray: do you recommend one of them?
<esculapius> ikonia, how i have a cf reader, pcmcia
<soundray> daveR: there's nothing as "refined" as Dreamweaver. I'm personally sticking with emacs.
<szarak> royel: yeah, but he said it's bash there
<OGR> =|[::ikonia_::] |=> but why surrender it is impossible  russian speech?
<arami> yes its bash
<esculapius> ikonia, using hal device manager i can see it
<twb> ikonia_: excuse me?
<ikonia_> esculapius you can only mount it with a cf card in it
<esculapius> ikonia, how can i mount it
<szarak> arami: could you paste the whole line from passwd for one user?
<arami> and i didn't do any user setup. only creating a new one with adduser
<ikonia_> twb where you asking where the man pages where
<OGR> =|[::ikonia_::] |=> use?
<esculapius> ikonia, there is in it
<hjmills> daveR, nvu is the closest to dreamweaver  - most of the others are code editors for websites
<twb> ikonia_: no.
<arami> yes i can... wait a sec
<royel> !pastebin | arami
<esculapius> ikonia, how can i mount cf
<ubotu> arami: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wuilliam> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia_> esculapius it will be treated as a scsi disk then
<esculapius> ikonia, then?
<ikonia_> esculapius mount the scsi disk
<ikonia_> OGR what ?
<esculapius> ikonia, how?
<daveR> hjmills: thats what i am looking for, something similar to the coding interface of dreamweaver.  with the auto completes and things for css/xhtml coding
<ikonia_> esculapius same way as you do any other disk drive
<mx123> i followed this guide Install from ati.com (latest version of drivers) but I got no screen when reboot
<arami> hb:x:1000:1000:First Name,,,:/home/hb:/bin/bash
<ikonia_> mx123 use the guide/drivers from ubuntu
<esculapius> ikonia, how?
<hjmills> daveR, good luck looking - try bluefish for gnome and quanta for kde
<ikonia_> esculapius man mount
<hjmills> daveR, i havent tried screem
<ikonia_> screem is basic but ok
<szarak> arami: looks fine ;|
<mx123> i have used this guide but i got no screen
<hjmills> ikonia_, so probably no tab complete etc
<ikonia_> hjmills yeah that sort of thing
<facugaich> How do I apply .diff patches to a source package?
<ikonia_> facugaich patch
<arami> so now a gave the root user a pass, so he can log on.
<twb> facugaich: patch -p1 <file.diff
<arami> since i did it, (5 mins) the loging did'nt die
<twb> ikonia_: I was asking where the *info* pages were.
<ikonia_> twb I see
<twb> ikonia_: info pages are probably GFDL, therefore DFSG incompliant, therefore hard to find.
<ikonia_> ok
<szarak> royel: saw that? any clue? does things like full disk etc. can do that magic?
<royel> arami: I asked if you were trying to use root before .. wish you had been clear
<royel> arami: szarak: check disk quota
<kbrosnan> zmeiat_joro: I reported the issue to the irc.mozilla.org ops. It might take a bit before one of them notices my message. You can reach me at #firefox on freenode
<arami> 600 gig free *g*
<soundray> kbrosnan: did you mean that for this channel?
<arami> is it possible that this issue is just because root had no password? i only use root with sudo. I ask this question because i had the same issue on friday on a different machine. but on friday i reinstalled the whole thing
<royel> szarak: yeah, disk quota or something he has inadvertantly changed with that user
<Gov> can anyone help me with a problem i have installing ubuntu?
<royel> arami: sudo is not the same as logging in as root, it simply gives your user the root powers
<royel> !root | arami
<ubotu> arami: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arami> yes I know that. thanks
<kbrosnan> soundray: he left #firefox and posted that info here
<Gov> boot of CD, start or install ubuntu. The install bar and logo pop up for couple mins then I just get a blank screen. I have also tried start ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<Gov> can anyone help?
<royel> arami: your problem has to be within the username that you were using to login with. If you can't resolve the problem, try creating a new normal user
<royel> !anyone | gov
<ubotu> gov: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Wuilliam> how can i do to verify in windwos my dvd ISO of ubuntu
<hjmills> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arami> hmmm strange.....
<Wuilliam> all the ppl tell me than veryfy that
<hjmills> Wuilliam, last link
<hjmills> !md5 > Wuilliam
<Wuilliam> i'm using it, but i have problem
<arami> i try out a few things and check if it has something to do with the root user having no passwod
<szarak> arami: root don't need a password, when you use sudo in system
<Wuilliam> when i write md5sum - FILENAME.md5 i dont know what to write that, i dont have a .md5 file, i have a .iso file
<Gov> please help, what boot options should i set so i can do a text based install?
<szarak> arami: it's default in ubuntu and it should not cause problems
<szarak> Gov: download ubuntu-server ?
<Gov> its ubuntu desktop
<Wuilliam> i download desktop ubuntu
<Wuilliam> DVD
<Gov> cd
<hjmills> Wuilliam, go to where you got the iso from and download the .md5 file from there
<arami> yes but after setting a password (after doing sudo -s -H) the system keeps stable
<Wuilliam> ok i will
<szarak> Gov: afaik ubuntu desktop don't have such option
<arami> for 10 mins or so
<hjmills> Gov, get the alternate install cd
<Gov> i have reburned the desktop version no luck :( i will download the server version if that will help. Does that come with a GUI?
<Torb2k> Silly question, but does anyone know how to write an @ in Ubuntu with the keyboard of an Macbook?
<szarak> Gov: during install no, but something similar in text mode
<hjmills> Gov, get the alternate install cd - it has a cli interface for the installer
<Gov> ok thanks
<szarak> Gov: after install you can install a WM
<Gov> where do i get the alternate cd?
<hjmills> Gov, same place as the normal cd
<hjmills> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Gov> lol :) ok thanks
<ghost> who is from china?
<soundray> Torb2k: hey, I have that problem with the # key
<blackest> chinese people ;)
<esculapius666> hi, how can i mount scsi disk?
<esculapius666> anyone knows?
<Wuilliam> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> esculapius666, the sawe way as any other disk
<esculapius666> how
<esculapius666> HymnToLife, how
<blackest> is it removeable scsi
<HymnToLife> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Torb2k> Soundray: using what kind of keyboard?
<esculapius666> it is a compact flash on pcmcia adapter
<soundray> Torb2k: Macintosh with UK layout. Shift-2 gets me @
<esculapius666> how can i find mountpoint? I am newbie
<LinTux> When the next version of Ubuntu comes out, will we upgrade or have to reinstall?
<soundray> Torb2k: GB layout, rather
<ikonia_> esculapius666 didn't I just explain this to you ?
<soundray> LinTux: it's your choice
<Torb2k> Soundray: Norwegian layout, macbook... Shift+2 gives ", shift+3 gives #
<Oz_Diver_68> Good morning all
<esculapius666> ikonia, i wasn't able to find in the manual of mount how to do it. where can i find the mount point?
<LinTux> good, we will have the option for either then, THANKS soundray
<ikonia_> esculapius666 you can mount it where you want
<_mike3_> esculapius666: What is it you want to do?
<Torb2k> gotta try out the british layout :)
<blackest> actually if its a removeable disk click on your top bar and choose add and theres a disk mounting widget on there
<_Jaak_> is it possible to launch a sh script when someone connects with vnc to my ubu pc
<mhiku> when compiling, how to specify the path of the libraries to a non standard path to search for shared libraries not using libtool?
<Wuilliam> OMG i dont know what i need to download for verify my ISO, here is 2 files, md5sums and md5sums.gpg im in windows whic 1 i need
<ikonia_> mhiku -I
<ikonia_> and -L
<royel> Wuilliam: md5sums
<Oz_Diver_68> I have a problem with LTSP and ubuntu.  I want to have auto login set for the terminals, but to have a different user for each terminal.   Any ideas?
<hjmills> Wuilliam, open md5sums in notepad and look for the line for the dvd you downloaded
<Wuilliam> ok i take it
<hjmills> then run md5sum </path/to/dvd.iso> and compare them visually
<CrakeHunter> hello, which packages do i need to install in order to watch a dvd?
<Torb2k> Haha, now the Shift2 gives nothing, but my normal [AT]  key gives
<Torb2k> ##
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundray> Torb2k: try RightAlt and Q
<cbx33> ping Seveas
<Wuilliam> i will to do
<blackest> crakehunter easist way is just install automatix
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<royel> hjmills: if he's using notepad, you really think he can do # md5sum ? :)
<Torb2k> Got no Right alt :P
<blackest> lol ok
<hjmills> royel, he was talking about using the windows md5sum program
<Torb2k> Hmm, be back in a sec...
<soundray> Torb2k: got a right option?
<blackest> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bigmichi> hi =) i have a 32Bit kernel running, can i a 64Bit Kernel install??
<Torb2k> soundray: yep, responds as rightclick at current mouse location
<royel> hjmills: sarcasm an humor is lost so often in the internets :)
<Wuilliam> omg, i download something for md5sum, i run, nothing happend
<lmosher> After installing the latest kernel (.11) my X crashes. I'm pretty sure it's b/c my nVidia driver is not for the current kernel, but nvidia-glx says it's up to date. What gives?
<Wuilliam> i run CMD, i go to the iso path,
<soundray> Torb2k: try other combinations with Q then
<hjmills> royel, lol
<royel> Wuilliam: what did you download?
<Wuilliam> but i need to weite md5sum -c XXX.md5
<LjL> lmosher: you installed nvidia-glx from an external repository, didn't you?
<Wuilliam> im following the obutu guide
<soundray> Torb2k: or 'man ascii' and cut&paste ;)
<Wuilliam> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hjmills> Wuilliam, http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<Wuilliam> the 2nd link, bcause i have windows
<Orfeous> got some problem while trying to use my webcam.
<Orfeous> i got a grey picture.
<hjmills> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Torb2k> soundray: Sticking to the cut+paste method till I come home till my dock :P
<lmosher> LjL, Yes I'm using the beta driver from albertmilone.com. However, I installed via repo, so I would have expected it to update?
<pitillo> hi good afternoon. Anyone got i2c_i801 chipset working on edgy?
<LjL> lmosher: if it has been updated... are you sure it has?
<LjL> !nvidia9 | lmosher, these ones are updated anyway
<ubotu> lmosher, these ones are updated anyway: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<lmosher> LjL, I'll try that repo. If the driver hasn't been updated, why is it still crashing X on the new kernel? Oh it's probably the restricted modules
<lmosher> ?
<aalhamad> if i have a bug in bluefish where can i report it?
<LjL> lmosher: hm? if it *hasn't* been updated, then it's normal that X won't start
<LjL> lmosher: though it shouldn't "crash", it should just refuse to start
<hjmills> aalhamad, check the bluefish website or if its an ubuntu version then tell the package maintainer
<_Jaak_> what vnc server does ubu use
<pbureau> Morning to all
<lmosher> LjL, Yeah my terminology is incorrect, it just won't start. So basically if it hasn't updated (I'm checking that repo now) then I'll just need to wait until there is a new version?
<aalhamad> great and how can i fix it ?
<LjL> lmosher: yes. that's the flip side of using third-party repositories...
<Wuilliam> hjmills: i download that, i "open whit..." md5sum is verifying something
<hjmills> Wuilliam, good
<LjL> lmosher: even the ones i've given above weren't updated during the first couple of days after the kernel update
<hjmills> Wuilliam, write down what it tells you
<lmosher> LjL, yeah :/ Ohwell I can deal it's not like the new kernel had any changes I actually would notice.
<LjL> lmosher: keep in mind that, when the kernel gets an update, you can always still boot the old one
<becki> hi
<pitillo> well, I will continue reading and using acpi to see it. Thanks anyway.
<nchmilo> ola
<Wuilliam> it left a big name
<nchmilo> naya y tu
<LjL> !es | nchmilo
<ubotu> nchmilo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<joh> Right, I'm having trouble with an NTFS filesystem with strange charsets - any way to make mount ignore the characters with high bits or something similar? :P
<lmosher> LjL: Hrm ok it is installing a new version of the linux restricted modules, so that might fix the driver, or no? There isn't an updated version of nvidia-glx...
<LjL> lmosher: it'll probably work, yes
<hjmills> Wuilliam, lots of random digits? write it down :D then open the md5sums file from the ubuntu website in notepad and compare the thing you wrote down to the number for what you downloaded
<lmosher> LjL: Cool thanks.
<becki> how can i remove all kde packages? i mean all packages listed in the kde desctop enviroyment section.
<lmosher> Another question regarding kernel updates: Why does it re-set my grub menu list? I've organized it the way I like (i.e. my generic kernel first, then windows XP). After an update it deletes my windows listing. I'd rather is just add the new kernel options :/
<Wuilliam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6589/
<LjL> lmosher: hm, yeah, it does that
<JONES3700> uh oh, installed nv drivers and now i'm stuck with 800x600 reso, can't change it from xserver or from anywhere
<Wuilliam> hjmills that is the pasebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6589/
<LjL> lmosher: not sure there's any workaround (besides making a backup)
<hjmills> becki, i guess you would do a kind of "show all packages that depend on kde-libs"
<dyrne> becki: trick is to remove a common dependancy a kde lib or something
<Wuilliam> hjmills what do i need to do now?
<lmosher> LjL, Ok, I can deal, I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong in my menu.lst that made it get reset. It's no big deal it's just a little annoyance every time I update a kernel.
<hjmills> Wuilliam, give me a moment - im at work so cant give free support 100% of the time
<blackest> jones 3700 ati has something like sudo aticonfig --resolution=0,800x600,640x480 (just put in the resolutions you want) I would think nvidia would be similar
<Wuilliam> hjmills jejeje ok sorry
<royel> Wuilliam: the image is good
<Dextorion> hm. I cant delete files from my cameras memory card. Would that be something in my fstab perhaps?
<Dextorion> It automounts when ever i connect it.
<Wuilliam> royel ok, now is the problem, i will to boot and i select the languaje, and nothing happend, the little bar go letf and right, hours and hours, and never run
<dyrne> Dextorion: sudo rm doesnt work?
<blackest> dextorion do you get a lock on the icon ?
<hjmills> Wuilliam, compare this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6590/ to whats in the md5sums file
<aalhamad> bluefish crashes when i try to save a file ...? how can i fix it?
<Dextorion> blackest: nope.   dyrne give me a sec.
<blackest> not got the write protect tab on have you?
<royel> hjmills: his image is good, though his dvd may not be
<Wuilliam> hjmills is the same ID
<Dextorion> dyrne: Thing is that its actually mounted as my user Oo
<hjmills> Wuilliam, then the download is fine :D good - now reburn the iso at 1x (slowest poss speed)
<Dextorion> dyrne: And when i delete the things, they look like they are gone.
<Wuilliam> i run a 64bit CD and i can to RUN the LIve, but whit the DVD and CD 32 bit, i cant
<Dextorion> dyrne: Untill next time i mount it.  Then all the pictures are there again. Oo
<Orfeous> hm..
<Jordan> Hi!
<Dextorion> dyrne: in nautilus this is.  I'll do some more testing.
<Dextorion> hey
<`Matir> Dextorion, it's probably caching the changes and never writing them to the memory card
<Jordan> I have a newbie question - I'll wait my turn
<hjmills> bye all
<Wuilliam> i dont know why, whit the 64bit cd i cant to run the live , but whit the 32bit cd and dvd i cant
<atomiku> Jordan: its okay, you can ask now
<Dextorion> `Matir: hm. okay
<rmd_> Jordan: just ask
<blackest> Dextorion do you "eject" the disk sometimes the os avoids writing till it has to
<Wuilliam> sorry, 64bit runs well
<Wuilliam> 32bit wont run
<charl_ie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan> I know this sounds like I'm a PC idiot but I'm tied to AOL - for the next half a year (don't ask). Is there any work around for getting connected to AOL on Ubuntu?
<srdjant> Greetings. Is there a package for m68k-linux-gcc anywhere? I can't find it in multiverse/universe in kubuntu dapper.
<rmd_> Jordan: first off, why are you tied to aol?
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<darren> any idea of what chat client i can download to access msn messenger contacts
<Dextorion> blackest: havent done that actually. I'll give it a shot. :)
<royel> Jordan: sometimes theres just no justice in this world.. you idiot :)
<Nesco> arafranca.com
<charl_ie> darren: gaim, amsn both do the job
<rmd_> Jordan: as in, what do you need to accomplish that you can only do on aol?
<plumix> bonjour tlm
<cheeseboy16> how do i make a partion active in gparted?
* rmd_ wonders if epic4/hienoa has an option to turn off join/part messages
<AlphaPi> re all
<royel> Jordan: dial-up as well?
<Jordan> I'm tied to a contract
<Jordan> No, broadband
<Jordan> dsl actually
<rmd_> oh
<alephant> Hi all...
<AlphaPi> scusate la domanda che parr scema... ma come faccio a cmabiare il tema di beryl tramite emerald?
<alephant> ...I want to automount a USB hdd
<cheeseboy16> how do i make a partion active in gparted?
<Jordan> Do you think there would be any work around
<dredog> hello everyone
<alephant> This is an ubuntu-server install; no GUI
<AlphaPi> bye
<alephant> I guess I want to use a combination of udev to create device names and hal to mount it
<Wuilliam> i dont know, i have a cd 32bit and a cd 64bit, whit the 1st i cant to install, i select the languaje and nothing happend i need to restart. but the 64bit cd i can to install, what happened?
<alephant> but I can't find any docs about how this works in Ubuntu
<plumix> I got security probleme someone is routing all my connection to this server  10.88.128.1
<alephant> can anybody give me any pointers please?
<cheeseboy16> how do i make a partion active in gparted?
<plumix> can some help me please
<Jordan> No? Nevermind
<royel> Jordan: So your looking for a solution to still use their software in Ubuntu?
<rmd_> Jordan: does your modem log you on or do you need aol software to send your user/pass?
<Jordan> Not at all - their can stick the software. Don't use it anyway - but you need the software to connect
<plumix> no modem cable
<Wuilliam> i was verifyed my iso
<cheeseboy16> how do i make a partion active in gparted?
<royel> Jordan: hmm.. there should be something for that.. lets ask google
<Jordan> I'm praying at this end :D
<Orfeous> is it possible to "convert" from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<alephant> Orfeous: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alecjw> Orfeous, sudo aptitude isntall kubuntu-desktop
<cheeseboy16> how do i make a partion active in gparted?
<alecjw> !patience | cheeseboy16
<ubotu> cheeseboy16: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alecjw> Orfeous, sorry. i meant  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> cheeseboy16: it's unnecessary if you use grub
<axiety> helllow, how can i change the encoding of my ubuntu 6.10 to Unicode ?
<plumix> what is the command to replace tracert in linnux ?
<Jordan> I can't see much on google
<brianski> plumix, traceroute
<plumix> thanks
<HymnToLife> axiety, dpkg-reconfigure locale
<alephant> plumix: traceroute is often in /usr/sbin and not on a normal user's $PATH
<brianski> axiety, by default it shoud be en-US.UTF-8 or so
<alephant> plumix: also try mtr, which is a bit more featureful.
<axiety> the real problem is that i cant see arabic or hebrow chars in aMSN..
<alephant> So anybody have any experience with automounting USB hdds using udev + dbus + hal?
<brianski> locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 ; echo "export LANG=en_US.UTF-8" >>~/.bash_profile
<brianski> or so
<blackest> alephant i just plug em in and they work
<plumix> thnks
<rpc> is it ok to make a single 200GB ext3 partition or will that kill the performance?
<alephant> blackest: that doesn't help :-D
<mjr> rpc, it's ok
<royel> Jordan: no router, just a dsl modem an 1 computer?
<rpc> mjr thank you.. so definetly the partition size doesn't matter in case of ext3?
<Jordan> I have a spare unused router I could use
<alephant> I can manually mount just fine; I want to automatically mount the device as soon as it's plugged in.
<blackest> yours dont do that then aleph...
<Jordan> But otherwise just dsl
<mjr> rpc, well, I think it has a limit somewhere in the couple of terabytes region currently, but before that, no it doesn't matter
<Jordan> ...modem
<HymnToLife> locales*
<soundray> alephant: system-preferences-removable drives
<blackest> ah try diskmounter  its a taskbar widgit
<royel> Jordan: you might have good luck using the router, you can use teh PPPoE to use yoru credentials to connect to the service
<royel> Jordan: I'm quite sure there is a way to do this in Linux, but since I dont have to use this method myself, I'm not terribly familiar with it
<alephant> This is an ubuntu-server system.  There is no GUI.
<Jordan> I'll play royel! :)
<soundray> !autofs | alephant
<ubotu> alephant: autofs: kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4-11 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 468 kB
<alephant> soundray: I *just* finished apt-get install autofs when I saw your message :-)
<chipbuddy> hi everyone... this is my second day on ubuntu
<charl_ie> hi chipbuddy
<Klick_> Anyone know of a nice user friendly nzb program for grabbing nzb binaries off usenet
<plumix> Im a nubi in this linux world ! IN I can get rid of those who hack me ! tire of that ! they pass thrut unbutu like in xp ! their are realy scary ! since I am not a newbi in windows system !
<plumix> can someone help me trac them ?
<HymnToLife> !hi | chipbuddy
<ubotu> chipbuddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gioele> hello
<chipbuddy> thanks... i totally thought chat rooms didn't exist any more
<gioele> is it me of aptitude is confused by ubuntu?
<royel> Jordan: still here?
<tuna-fish-> I got a problem, I used the TA Spring HOWTO from the forums, and now I'm stuck with a package that I cannot uninstall
<MadHenry> Hey
<MadHenry> can anyone help me_
<MadHenry> ?
<charl_ie> plumix: try firestarter. its a Graphical User interface for the firewall built into ubuntu
<vwirem> Where can I find w32codecs? freecontrib.org doesn't seem to work...
<tuna-fish-> When I try to remove the package i just get "E: spring-basedata: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127"
<tuna-fish-> how can i get rid of it?
<soundray> MadHenry: sorry, no one here can help you install your bathtub.
<plumix> thanks charlie !
<mindstate> when i try to run "glxinfo |grep direct" i get this glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory..how can i fix this?
<betatux> !question > me
<silox> Hi. I try to set my Download folder on a mounted smb share in Ktorrent, but ktorrent just keeps crashing when it starts to download... Any ideas?
<MadHenry> how can I install firefox 2 ? i
<MadHenry> i'm new to linux
<doojin> hello guys
<doojin> I got grub error 17
<royel> silox: whats permissions on teh share?
<soundray> !firefox | MadHenry
<ubotu> MadHenry: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<doojin> I couldn't boot by harddisk but by cdrom
<doojin> How can I fix grub?
<silox> royel: full
<royel> silox: does it work properly if you change the download directory to a local file?
<soundray> tuna-fish-: examine the postrm script (it's in /var/lib/dpkg/info/) and see why it fails
<MadHenry> Can anyone tell me how to install things in ubuntu?
<soundray> !install | MadHenry
<ubotu> MadHenry: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<soundray> !software |Madh
<ubotu> Madh: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<silox> royel yes if i set it to download to ex. /home/user it works perfect
<royel> !packages | MadHenry
<ubotu> MadHenry: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<MadHenry> thanks :)
<mboso> is there a command that can tell me what resolution and color depth X is running at?
<tuna-fish-> soundray: the scrip is just an empty file
<royel> silox: I would double check that the mount point of your share has the correct permissions an that it actually is mounted
<darren> just installed ubuntu...and to be honest cant wait to go back to using xp
<doojin> grub error 17 : Cannot mount selected partitionThis error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<darren> too much hassle to install software
<doojin> How can I fix grub error number 17?
<silox> royel it has the correct permissions and its correct mounted, belive me
<doojin> the filesystem type is ext3
<HymnToLife> doojin, reinstall the xp bootloader, goodbye.
<doojin> HymnToLife : That's what I thought before
<axiety> can someone with a little knowlage PM me :)
<doojin> I just want to fix grub
<charl_ie> doojin: how is your hard drive partitioned?
<HymnToLife> axiety, why don't you ask your question here ?
<Wulfie> hey folks - I am trying to get a deb package from a ubuntu mirror (without apt-get) where are the packages actually kept - I can only find the package lists
<silox> royel it starts to download for a while then when it comes up to speed ktorrent freezes and crashs..
<doojin> two ntfs partitions, one ext3, one linux swap
<doojin> one ntfs partition is just for movies
<axiety> well, its a little too missy...
<soundray> tuna-fish-: that's easy then: edit it to contain a line that says '!#/bin/bash' and a second one that reads 'exit 0' (no quotes). Make sure it's executable (sudo chmod 777 package.postrm)
<charl_ie> doojin: what are the linux names (hda1 ect.)
<doojin> I'm now on livecd linux
<doojin> charl_ie : it is ubuntu 6.10
<royel> silox: only does that if your downloading to the share?
<tuna-fish-> thanks
<silox> royel yes..
<SevenInchBread> hmmm... alright... there's some weirdness going on with my wlan card...
<soundray> Wulfie: under ubuntu/pool/
<mindstate> when i try to run "glxinfo |grep direct" i get this glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory..any ideas?
<doojin> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition. This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<Jordan> Royel: Yeah, here I am
<royel> silox: is the share on a server or windows machine?
<charl_ie> joojin: sorry, i meant the partitions. I assume you have ntfs for hda1 and Hda2, ext3 for hda3 and swap for hda4
<royel> Jordan: check your pm's?
<RememberPOL> Does anyone know why the module 'profile' doesn't come with the python package? (either version 2.4 or 2.5)...
<SevenInchBread> I've tried a bunch of stuff with ndiswrapper already... the hardware is detected, and the wlan adapter can locate an access point... it just won't make a connection...
<silox> royel, it is on a lan harddrive
<royel> Jordan: I sent a link that might help you do what you need
<doojin> grub error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition. This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the file system type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<charl_ie> doojin: can you pastebin grubs menu.lst
<Wulfie> soundray: thanks
<doojin> charl_ie : sure
<royel> silox: I understand that, but it's on another box somewhere? running linux/windows?
<doojin> charl_ie : what is the website?
<SevenInchBread> RemberPOL, hmmm.. no clue... if you want I can send you a copy of mine. :)
<charl_ie> !pastebin | doojin
<ubotu> doojin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<silox> royel, it is an external lan harddrive
<royel> silox: what I'm getting at, is it sounds like you'd be a better candidate for something like torrentflux
<Jordan> I didn't get any royel
<royel> Jordan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<silox> royel, yes but i cant get torrentflux to accept the mounted folder...
<Jordan> Thanks ;)
<royel> Jordan: good luck :)
<RememberPOL> SevenInchBread: You have profile?
<SevenInchBread> Yeah... but I'm on Windows.
<RememberPOL> Heh
<RememberPOL> I have profile.py
<SevenInchBread> (-ahems-... because I'm having trouble with my wlan card)
<jfx> what's the difference between /etc/init.d/mysql start and /etc/rc.d/mysql start ?
<royel> silox: so, your mount is actually a NAS device?
<RememberPOL> But it wasn't installed with the mainstream ubuntu package
<mindstate> when i try to run "glxinfo |grep direct" i get this glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory..any ideas?
<sexcopter> hey, if anyone's around who remembers the woes i had with screen resolution, i fixed it! Just had to change a video buffer setting in the bios, that's all. Amazing how just one switch can fix something that took a lot of head-banging!
<SevenInchBread> that would be a problem. :/
<doojin> charl_ie : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6598/
<silox> royel, yes :)
<RememberPOL> mindstate: Reinstall OpenGL?
<tuna-fish-> soundray: it worked. thanks a lot!
<silox> royel, sorry for my really bad english :P
<soundray> tuna-fish-: well done
<royel> silox: its ok
<axiety> i want to install the newest aMSN, downloaded 0.96.2-.... .package and i dont know what t do with it :-)
<Noiano-lap> hello
<mindstate> RememberPOL: can i do it with apt?
<doojin> charl_ie : are you on?
<soundray> tuna-fish-: would you mind filing a bug against the package?
<axiety> ubuntu 6.10
<Noiano-lap> How can I see if my pcmcia card is supported by ubuntu?
<dyrne> axiety: what is the extension on the file you downloaded?
<axiety> as i said .package
<RememberPOL> mindstate: What video card?
<royel> silox: I really can't imagine there being any reason for it not to work.. -- you have no trouble any other time with the NAS drive?
<mindstate> RememberPOL: ATI Radeon 7000/VE
<valehru_> hey guys, is there any app besides phpmyadmin that has a gui to manipulate mysql tables?  ie. insert data into tables etc...
<RememberPOL> dunno sorry
<tuna-fish-> soundray: okay. will do
<royel> valehru_: webmin
<soundray> Noiano-lap: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and plug it in. If it isn't supported, you should see some error messages. If it is supported, you should see some messages regarding the driver loading etc.
<rmd_> anyone happen to know how to turn join/part/quit messages off in xchat?
<RememberPOL> soundray: Could you possibly test if you system is missing a package module like mine is?
<silox> royel, no its nearly brand new, works perfect in Windows...
<novice> I just now installed gtalk in ubuntu..........where shld i look to run gtalk?? can anyone plz help me??
<soundray> RememberPOL: can you explain a bit more?
<Noiano-lap> thanks soundray
<tuna-fish-> soundray: actually, it's not on official repos but it is on a HOWTO on a sticky on the forums.
* SevenInchBread ahems and looks around...
<{Nathan}> novice, open a terminal and type gtalk
<RememberPOL> soundray: `python` then `import profile`
<rp3> when i try to run gdmsetup it fails, says "Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry"
<royel> silox: hehe, works perfect in linux too? besides this issue with kTorrent
<tuna-fish-> soundray: I'll also inform the mod who put it there.
<asti> valehru_: mysql-query-browser
<soundray> tuna-fish-: good idea
<RememberPOL> soundray: The profile module is supposed to be part of the python standard library package, but it's missing on my system...
<Wulfie> I am running 64 bit release - is there an easy way to install a 32 bit firefox?
<rp3> Could not access GDM configuration file.  what should I do next?
<silox> royel, yes works perfect to copy files to it etc. but ktorrent cant handle it...
<valehru_> asti, thx
<axiety> i want to install the newest aMSN on my Ubuntu 6.10,so i downloaded ' amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package ' and i dont know what t do with it :-)....
<soundray> RememberPOL: fails here, too
<SevenInchBread> heh, maybe if I keep elaborating someone will help.  The latest thing I've tried is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=wmp54g     ...but that did't solve the problem any more than all the other solutions I've seen. The hardware is present and working, it just doesn't seem to want to actively attach itself to an access point..
<RememberPOL> >_>
<dyrne> rp3: sudo or gksudo gdmsetup
<RememberPOL> soundray: Know a good link to report at?
<silox> royel: i have fluxtorrent on another computer and it gives me this error when i try to set the mounted smb share as download folder: "Path is not Writable -- make sure you chmod +w this path"
<rp3> hmm, why doesn't it ask for pw from menu path?
<rp3> dyrne: same thing?
<royel> !pastebin | silox
<ubotu> silox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> !bugs | RememberPOL
<ubotu> RememberPOL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<royel> silox: send me the output of # sudo mount
<dyrne> rp3: it should. yes. maybe you ran another app in ubuntu with root in last 15 min?
<soundray> RememberPOL: just file it against python
<mindstate> when i try to run "glxinfo |grep direct" i get this glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory..any ideas?
<RememberPOL> 
<soundray> RememberPOL: what would be the name of another standard python module?
<silox> royel, //192.168.0.200/solen on /media/landisk type smbfs (rw)
<Jordan> What packages work with Ubuntu?
<mhiku> can mencoder convert media files to flv?
<rp3> dyrne but i get the same error message?  can't connect to socket?
<axiety> i want to install the newest aMSN on my Ubuntu 6.10,so i downloaded ' amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package ' and i dont know what t do with it :-) and this is the 3rd time i post this thing , and i'm becomming LONLEY...
<soundray> Jordan: the ones that ubuntu supplies
<soundray> !software | Jordan
<ubotu> Jordan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<rp3> could not access GDM config file
<amar_>  I just now installed gtalk in ubuntu..........where shld i look to run gtalk?? can anyone plz help me??
<amar_> or some command lines to run gtalk??
<RememberPOL> are you sure?
<royel> silox: # ls -l /media/landisk
<RememberPOL> i thought gtalk was windows-only
<bigbang14> i cant get gxine to start. help?
<cyris> hey everyone, i recently just upgraded from dapper to edgy but now my wireless card isn't working. i can find anything in dmesg that resembles a wireless card. can someone help?
<defrysk> axiety, chmod +x the package
<amar_> remember: u can chk with synaptic
<defrysk> then doubleclick it
<axiety> i wanna kiss you defrysk
<royel> axiety: try command line instead, # sudo apt-get install amsn
<silox> royel, drwxr-xr-x 1 silox root      4096 2005-01-22 18:23 Backup
<defrysk> axiety, only females are alowed to do so ;)
<axiety> if i do that royel it will install the older version
<axiety> then ur ul defrysk :)
<bigbang14> xine wont show quicktime videos.
<dyrne> rp3: maybe sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/S21gdm   per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1938002
<oranged> anyone know the status of drivers for toshiba laptops with phoenix bios?
<defrysk> axiety, there is a lot of controverse about .package so dont complain about probs that might occur
<royel> silox: # sudo chmod 777 /media/landisk
<valehru_> asti, does that support importing csv files into a table?
<amar_> !gtalk
<ubotu> gtalk is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone gtalk client for Linux (though you can chat via your browser in gmail) but supports connections from third party clients such as gaim. See: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<silox> royel, already done that..
<bigbang14> xine wont show quicktime videos in firefox
<rmd_> bigbang14, did you instalal the codec?
<axiety> ok defrysk after chmod +x'ing it .. ?
<igge> hello people!
<bigbang14> how would i do so?
<rp3> interesting
<defrysk> axiety, its executable now, just doubleclick it
<rp3> will try that.
<rfschmid> I'd like to play a real audio stream (ram), but after installing the standard codecs (easyubuntu) I still can't. Any ideas?
<defrysk> axiety, and let it do its thing
<royel> silox: try again silox, your paste to me clearly shows that only root has write permissions.
<igge> I'm having problem with sound.. don't hear anything at all... Where should I start to search?
<rmd_> bigbang14, i would actually suggest installing VLC and then the mozilla-vlc plugin :-/
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> In Ubuntu 6.10 is can I change permissions on file systems using either natulus or pysdm?   I want to open windows files for read/write...  most are fat system so I can share in Linux
<soundray> rfschmid: what are you using to play the stream?
<noiano> soundray: I checked for the kernel messages and there are no errors
<bigbang14> ill give it a shot!
<soundray> noiano: any messages at all?
<axiety> defrysk, how can i know if it done its job?
<rfschmid> soundray: I've tried totem.
<noiano> soundray: there are some messages...i will now paste the output
<igge> my soundcard is working and so.. I think it's something with surround or whatever... had a similar problem before but now the solution I used then don't work...
<defrysk> axiety, a gui should pop up
<soundray> rfschmid: try mplayer instead, feeding it the URL on the command line
<soundray> noiano: no
<soundray> noiano: no pasting in the channel please
<up365> igge, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 this is a good place to start
<axiety> defrysk, ok i'm still waiting for that popup :)
<anAngel> Hi Do u know how can i install ubuntu on intel DG965SS ?
<defrysk> axiety, one sec
<soundray> noiano: use the pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<noiano> soundray: I do know that....
<igge> up365: ok thanks! looking there..
<soundray> noiano: good. I'm allergic to pasting, and so are the ops ;)
<defrysk> axiety, read this howto : http://autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/?PHPSESSID=e6293cdaae9de178a86e503a620762bb
<silox> royel, cant be, because i can write to it with user prev.
<noiano> soundray: here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6600/
<shigutso> hi, I tried to install that Ubuntu.exe on my notebook, but when I boot it, Grub shows an error: Error 19: cannot mount selected partition. I've searched google and forums, but withour success. Anybody knows how can I fix this?
<defrysk> axiety, cant explain it any better then that
<axiety> thx defrysk
<silox> royel, getting the same output after chmod drwxr-xr-x 1 silox root
<soundray> noiano: now you can go to System-Administration-Networking and configure the new interface eth1
<cyris> can someone help me in getting my artheros wireless card going? lspci finds the card, but i dont think a module is loaded for the card :S
<boubbin> im currently using suse 10.2 with kde, and im going to try (k)ubuntu, is it possible to copy all kde settings from suse to (k)ubuntu ?
<becki> boubbin, have you got an extra /home partition?
<igge> up365: aha... it was muted... now it works... :) :)
<rylan> what does this mean and how do i fix it? W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<royel> silox: the Ktorrent is trying to write to /media/landisk  even though we both know that is the NAS, Ktorrent only sees it as a folder somewhere with wrong permissions, if you change that with # sudo chmod 777 /media/landisk  everyone should be able to write to that location
<up365> igge, now that was easy
<boubbin> becki i dont have ubuntu yet installed so i have only one /home, but im going to make own partitions to ubuntu or is it nessessary ?
<benfclark> hey
<silox> royel, i youst did that and there no change...
<shigutso> hi, I tried to install that Ubuntu.exe on my notebook, but when I boot it, Grub shows an error: Error 19: cannot mount selected partition. I've searched google and forums, but without success. Anybody knows how can I fix this?
<noiano> soundray: I have tried but I cannot do that...i also have installed wifi-radar...i can see the wireless network but when connected i cannot surf or whatever
<benfclark> hey
<thc|idle> anyone know how to get aMSN 0.96 for ubuntu?
<thc|idle> can i just apt-get it?
<igge> up365: the tricky part was realising that you press "m" in alsamixer to unmute a channel... doesn't say anywhere...
<thc|idle> i have a feeling it will download old version
<royel> silox: sudo chmod 777 /media/landisk
<soundray> cyris: check this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<becki> boubbin, then use yopur existing /home partiton on ubuntu, yopur data und config will stay. and copy /etc to /home/backup or something
<rfschmid> soundray: mplayer says Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<silox> royel, yes that what i did
<rylan> what does this mean and how do i fix it? W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<noiano> soundray: when I connect using wifi-radar in "networking" i see the eth1 not configured
<langiro> hey
<rmd_> rylan, it means you didnt follow the instructions for wine installation correctly
<boubbin> becki so i only need partition for / ?
<ardchoille> rylan: You don't have the gpg key that the wine folks used to sign that package.
<rmd_> rylan, start over from the beginning
<mindstate> how can i get libGL.so.1 back into the /usr/lib dir.. ?
<royel> silox: ls -l /media/landisk still shows  drwxr-xr-x ?
<langiro> anyone to talk to me
<silox> royel, yes
<leoni> helo, im tring o start up x in ubuntu an i get an error message saying: fatal IO error 104
<cyris> soundray: well i guess its supposed to just work right out of the install, but thats not happening in my case
<rylan> rmd_, i did follow the instructions though
<becki> boubbin, yes. i'new to ubuntu, but i think yopu can tell it to use our home partition as home partiton without formating or something
<noiano> langiro: here i am
<shigutso> I tried to install that Ubuntu.exe on my notebook, but when I boot it, Grub shows an error: Error 19: cannot mount selected partition. I've searched google and forums, but without success. Anybody knows how can I fix this?
<langiro> what you all talking about today
<royel> silox: it should look like this: rwxrwxrwx
<boubbin> becki ok nice one. im going to give it a try
<langiro> hey becky
<royel> silox: you didn't put the # sign in your command string by chance?
* becki restarts his Xorg
<langiro> how come nobody answer i am a new user
<CapaH> Does anyone here use KVPNC ? / racoon ?
<benfclark> so am i
<royel> !anyone | langiro
<ubotu> langiro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<silox> royel, no
<langiro> yes
<skeleton> How do I access the partitioning tool?
<Mortuis> 6.06 uses x.org, right?
<soundray> noiano: have you searched the wiki?
<soundray> !wireless | noiano
<ubotu> noiano: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kiwii> can I listen internet radio in shell ?
<langiro> ok does anyone know how i can get a bunch of channel on my mirc
<srdjant> Greetings. Is there a package for m68k-linux-gcc anywhere? I can't find it in multiverse/universe in dapper.
<linxeh> langiro: eh? mirc is a windows program ?
<becki> re
<shigutso> I tried to install that Ubuntu.exe on my notebook, but when I boot it, Grub shows an error: Error 19: cannot mount selected partition. I've searched google and forums, but without success. Anybody knows how can I fix this?
<langiro> i am trying to find out how it works
<rmd_> shigutso, if you wait a little bit longer between asking, you might get an answer.  no one seems to know and you're pretty much just annoying everyone
<cyris> well, my atheros card is supposed to work right out of the install, but its not, can someone help me out?
<royel> silox: try: sudo umount /media/landisk
<linxeh> langiro: why are you asking about a ms windows program, mIRC, in a linux distribution help channel ?
<novice> can anyone plz explain me, how to reach firefox launching script??
<langiro> thanks
<skeleton> How do I access the partitioning tool in Ubuntu?
<CapaH> linxeh: You can use mIRC on linux through wine
<rmd_> novice, just type firefox in a console window
<SpacePuppy> novice: which firefox ?
<novice> 1.5
<bjornolai> skeleton, I think you want to install gparted
<linxeh> CapaH: sure, but he should ask in ##mirc if he has mirc questions, not here. if he has a wine question then sure, ask here
<rp3> dyrne tried to move it to S21.. and now itasked for a pw but still didn't start??
<linxeh> CapaH: mIRC tends to crash quite regularly on wine anyway
<shigutso> rmd_, the person who knows the answer will not see my question if I don't repeat, because this channel is very active :/
<linxeh> shigutso: maybe repeat every 20 minutes then
<silox> royel, already tried that to ^^
<linxeh> shigutso: people do scan back over the buffers when they come back (I know I do)
<rmd_> shigutso, you can repeat, just tone it down
<novice> rmd_:u mean in terminal ??
<siegfried__> Can somone help me with my printer? When I go to http://localhost:631 it asks me for a password and does not accept the one username/password I have set up for the machine.
<axiety> i cant see arabic and hebrow chars in aMSN can any1 help ?
<silox> royel, i will try to make a new smb share in the nas drive and see if it helps..
<linxeh> axiety: you might need to install extra fonts
<skeleton> siegfried_: I think you need your account username and password.
<royel> silox: umount it then, create a new mount directory an set the permission on that folder to 777 first. mount to that new mnt directory an see what happens
<SpacePuppy> siegfried__: or try root
<axiety> linxeh  can you tell me how ?
<skeleton> the one you log on to Ubuntu with
<soundray> shigutso: which partition is it that grub can't mount?
<rmd_> siegfried__, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<linxeh> axiety: sec - looking
<siegfried__> thanks rmd_!
<rylan> rmd_, hmm, went through it all again copy and past and same problem
<rylan> rmd_, my computer is the devil though.
<rmd_> siegfried__, is that still working?
<bigbang14> mplayer is telling me this when i try to play a .mov: error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<applenux> http://www.fosserver.org/edu/ perhaps some one want to join it
<linxeh> axiety: maybe packages xfonts-efont-unicode xfonts-intl-arabic ttf-arabeyes language-support-ar
<rmd_> rylan, the GPG problem?
<shigutso> soundray, SDA1 'or' HDA1... it is hd(0,0)
<royel> silox: OH, you might wanna check the permissions in the NAS drive too then
<linxeh> axiety: can you see arabic text in other applications ?
<Ferret> bigbang14: The real error is often above that, look for the first sign of an error
<siegfried__> I'll need a few minutes to read it and boot... Thanks...
<shigutso> soundray, where can I paste my menu.lst to show you?
<linxeh> axiety: for example in firefox pages ?
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> In Ubuntu 6.10 is can I change permissions on file systems using either natulus or pysdm?   I want to open windows files for read/write...  most are fat system so I can share in Linux
<soundray> !pastebin | shigutso
<ubotu> shigutso: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rylan> rmd_, yeah, that one
<rylan> rmd_, just curious, can wine install windowns programs from cd or only from download?
<axiety> linxeh, no just aMSN
<linxeh> axiety: can you see arabic characters on this page ? http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/arabic.html
<rmd_> rylan, if you ever get it working, programs that work with wine can be installed from a cd
<boubbin> "smart" is for ubuntu ?
<rylan> rmd_,  anyone know if Oblivion will work?
<rmd_> rylan, as for your installation problem, all i know is you're probably having a gpg problem and i don't know where to begin diagnosing it.
<shigutso> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6602/
<rylan> rmd_,  thanks anyways.
<rmd_> rylan, http://appdb.winehq.org/search.php?sSearchQuery=oblivion
<plumix> is there a guide for newby like me to understand the way to use unbutu, was a windows user for so long ! got probleme doing the shift !
<mindstate> how can i get libGL.so.1 back into the /usr/lib dir ?
<rbs-tito> To connect to a WPA network on edgy with my RT2500 card do I just put the key into the administration > networking tool?
<rbs-tito> plumix: Official Ubuntu book is good
<srdjant> Greetings. Is there a package for m68k-linux-gcc anywhere? I can't find it in multiverse/universe in dapper.
<rmd_> plumix, of you can try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<srdjant> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/emile   says there isn't :|
<axiety> lenxeh, ye i can see 90% of them, though i see some that are aquares and have 4 latin letters inside
<SevenInchBread> >.>  any module?
<linxeh> plumix: the best way to learn is to play with it
<plumix> ok thanks ! it realy a different world ! ;)
<linxeh> plumix: and think of something you want to do, then read the wiki / forums to find out how to do it
<rylan> rmd_,  so that is to say, not bloody likely it will work nice.
<rmd_> plumix, yeah.. poke around with it.. but be careful if it ever asks for your password, because that means you're about to do something that could screw you up
<soundray> shigutso: I'm not familiar with ubuntu.exe -- does it install in the Windows partition somehow?
<linxeh> soundray: yes
<plumix> k thks rmd_
<rmd_> rylan, i feel your pain.  i've spent a good deal of time figuring out wine only to find out that MS Streets & Trips works like total crap.. if it ever boots
<shigutso> soundray, yea, it doesnt create any new partition
<linxeh> soundray: it creates a file on the windows drive, and runs ubuntu with a filesystem in that file (iirc)
<linxeh> soundray:  its a bit  like the thing you used to be able to do with linux to boot it from dos/windows via loadlin.exe i guess
<alecjw> hi. does anyone know waht port rhytmbox's music sharing uses, and how to connet to someone else's music share?
<mboso> can I add a cdrom to the apt source.list file like in debian?
<silox> royel, no success :(
<linxeh> is there a file on an ubuntu machine which tells you the version it is running ?
<soundray> linxeh: days long gone...
<linxeh> soundray: indeed :)
<yadayadablabla> is there a site where i can see what files are in a package?
<soundray> linxeh: thanks. Does it still install grub in the mbr? (shigutso)
<up365> plumix, Play with it and theres a lot to learned at Ubuntu forums.org
<shigutso> soundray, ubuntu.exe works that way:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe#head-93c4766302889907a22a5f5c39ee7e99cd92c83b
<JONES3700> still unable to change screen resolution and screen refresh rate after installing nvidia drivers
<linxeh> soundray: good question :) I've not tried it (I don't use windows any more)
<royel> silox: let me try an understand your setup a bit more then
<alecjw> so does anyone know aobut my rhythmbox questiopn?
<Frost^> Good day. I'm looking for an Ubuntu handbook. Is there something like it availabe? (e.g. includes explanations about the init system, building packages etc.)
<linxeh> Frost^: the wiki
<royel> silox: give me more info on the NAS drive, is this a linux box with a drive you share or a purchased NAS device?
<linxeh> Frost^: there is an official book too, as well as a starter guide in the wiki
<soundray> shigutso: so it's really GRLDR that's throwing your error?
<rbs-tito> To connect to a WPA network on edgy with my RT2500 card do I just put the key into the administration > networking tool?
<linxeh> Frost^: ubuntu is heavily based on debian, so you will find documentation on the init system etc on debian pages too I guess
<Frost^> Thank you.
<shigutso> soundray, yes, and not the windows bootloader
<linxeh> Frost^: and you can ask here of course :)
<shigutso> soundray, grub that can't mount the file system :/
<Frost^> Will do ;)
<mindstate> how can i get libGL.so.1 back into the /usr/lib dir ?
<gilroy> hi, i just installed ubuntu 6.10, and when i  go to use my dvdrom i cant burn to it and get these errors in syslog:  hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive app
<gilroy> ears confused (ireason = 0x01) any idea whats up?  had gentoo on this right before i reinstalled and it worked fine there with 2.6.18 kernel
<soundray> Frost^: since you're mentioning the init system, that's distinctly different in ubuntu from debian since edgy
<soundray> !upstart | Frost^
<ubotu> Frost^: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<linuxgx> I have Xubuntu 6.06, how do i upgrade to Xubuntu 6.10
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mike1o> is there any driver for xerox workcentre pro 412?
<Beltz> Hello, if I plan to have apache/php/mysql in the first place, is there ANY REASON to use the ubuntu desktop package rather than the server package? It's only going to be for personal use (1 user on my website at once)
<silox> royel its a Deltaco Landrive (not a computer) with a IDE harddrive in it. NTFS format
<soundray> shigutso: sorry, this is too far off my turf. Please ask the channel again in 20 minutes or so, when different people will have logged on.
<cntb>  how do I make firefox play wav files in linux ?
<rbs-tito> cntb: most embdded media players do it
<alecjw> Beltz, no. jsut get server
<bigbang14> mplayer is telling me this when i try to play a .mov: error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<shigutso> soundray, ok, no problem... thanks anyway for the attention :)
<cntb> rbs-tito: konqueror has kmplayer
<shigutso> gonna try some grub stuff
<shigutso> brb, bye
<royel> silox: can you write to it within linux now with no trouble?
<cntb> rbs-tito: www.m-w.com
<cntb> shalom suser
<suser> hi all ! Are there any people who understand networking with pcap ?
<asad> Hi, how can i install my skystar2 PCI DVB-card on Ubuntu ?
<suser> shalom shalom...
<cntb> hmm you were in suse a min ago ?
<CapaH> Is *anyone* here familiar with racoon / isakmpd ?
<suser> cntb>: y
<cntb> help populate ubuntu-il pls idle there
<Beltz> whats it for?
<linxeh> Beltz: I use ubuntu desktop as a home server because it has a gui which makes some configuration tasks easier
<linxeh> Beltz: for a high demand server, or if memory was an issue, I would install the server only with no gui
<royel> silox: you might try this, mount //192.168.0.200/solen /media/landisk -t smbfs dmask=777,fmask=777  (of course- umount /media/landisk) first
<Beltz> It's for very very low demand (to test apps)
<gilroy> kernel: [17242839.716000]  hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive app
<gilroy> ears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<bigbang14> do i need a plugin to play quicktime through mplayer through fierfox
<morteng> please  how do I log in as root ?
<Beltz> Are some things missing in the server, that are in the desktop edition?
<gilroy> gigabyte 965p core2duo mobo
<bruenig> bigbang14, mozilla-mplayer
<linxeh> Beltz: if it wont have a monitor, then install the base server. if it has a monitor, you'd just as well install X to make it easier on you
<bruenig> !rootsudo | morteng
<ubotu> morteng: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<royel> Beltz: problems ? :)
<linxeh> Beltz: not really - all the packages can be installed on both
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> In Ubuntu 6.10 can I change permissions on file systems using either natulus or pysdm?  All permission boxes are grayed out in natulus and I can't figure out how to launch with gksudo.
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> I want to open windows files for read/write...  most are fat system so I can share in Linux, I just need to get permissions set up correctly.
<royel> Beltz: instability ? :)
<linxeh> Beltz: they both use the same packages and repositories, just server installs less and doesnt install X
<bruenig> Rob59-Cinti-OH, use the terminal
<Beltz> No problems, I'm just curious if there is any downside to using the server edition actually
<linxeh> Beltz: you dont get a gui by default :)
<Beltz> linxeh: What is "X"?
<kantlivelong> hey all
<linxeh> Beltz: the GUI
<siegfried__> rmd_,  I'm trying to following the directions at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/. It says to add a user cupsys. There is already such a user and I tried to change the password on it. When I go back to http://localhost:631 it does not accept this username/password.
<Beltz> Ack, no gui? Console only?
<kantlivelong> anyone here good w/ cups?
<Beltz> So as a newbie, I should go with desktop, riiiiight?
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<royel> Beltz: sorry, wasn't asking .. I was implying there is trouble with a Desktop install for a server role :)
<linxeh> Beltz: my home server is a "server" installation, but I then later installed the latest ubuntu desktop packages from the repositories
<Flannel> Beltz: if you user the server kernel with a GUI, you'll have percieved lag sometimes, because the server kernel doesn't PREEMPT
<linxeh> royel: there isnt
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> bruenig;  that is an option.  How do you launch natulus manually though?
<Beltz> royel: ahhh
<linxeh> royel: not for a home dev server anyway
<royel> Beltz: linxeh: it was a jest..
<bruenig> Rob59-Cinti-OH, a root nautilus is launched with "gksudo nautilus"
<linxeh> royel: sorry, I've been hanging out with some sysadmins today that are really anal about locking machines down - to the point they wont even install vim on production machines
<Beltz> So the day I'll need a dedicated home server, the server edition is best. but for personal use, and as the distro that will take my cherry, I should go with desktop. Confirm/deny?
<bigbang14> bruenig: got that but my plugin stops playing before it can start
<royel> Beltz: once you get used to the console, you'll really like the power, but for those that need a bit more, things like 'webmin' really help managing certain aspects of a server
<Flannel> Beltz: Linux doesn't really differentiate between "server" and "desktop"
<linxeh> Beltz: I've used the desktop edition as a production server with no problems
<bruenig> stops playing before it can start makes no sense, it must start before it can stop, I don't understand
<linxeh> Beltz: you can configure either version to do exactly what you want
<Beltz> okay
<linxeh> Beltz: I would strongly advise you use the desktop CD to start off with as it will be much easier to use and get into
<bruenig> confirm/deny sounds like somebody has gotten used to vista's new security features
<royel> Beltz: webmin provides a webgui to manage nearly all aspects of a server
<Beltz> Is there a LiveCD that lets me try out both xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu versions from the same CD? Or do I need to burn a bunch of cds?
<linxeh> royel: and a whole bunch of security holes to boot ;-)
<bruenig> Beltz, bunch of cd's
<linxeh> not that it matters for a home server :)
<Flannel> Beltz: actually, If I were you, I'd get the alternate CD.  It has two version you'll be interested in, a GUI install, and a gui-less install.
<Beltz> linxeh: thanks, I'm realizing that is probably best indeed
<Beltz> alternate cd? That's a cd that has both server and non server on it?
<Flannel> Beltz: for that, you'll need all three CDs.  But actually, if you're willing to sacrifice a day or whatever, you can install all three on a machine, side by side,
<royel> linxeh: yeah, but we are talking about a home server, GET Away from those Sysadmins.. your becoming anal like them :)
<Flannel> Beltz: well, it has an install option that isn't a GUI, it's not exactly the same as the full fledged "server" CD (no special kernel by default)
<varsendaggr> i am trying to figure out the usage of site scooper....    i think i am missing a program but i don't know wha the usage is.    i may not be printing to the correct files
<bruenig> Beltz, what are you looking for exactly, you can probably look at the features and whatnot of each and figure out, and look at screenshots
<Flannel> Beltz: and no LAMP preinstall
<czarek> czarek
<czarek> poland
<bruenig> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Beltz> thanks a lot
<bruenig> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Beltz> for all the advice
<czarek> dzieki
<mage> !gb
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
* bruenig chuckles
<tuskernini> IS there an EASY way to reinstall grub after installing windows on a hard drive that has ubuntu on another partition?
<Flannel> Beltz: but, X/K/Ubuntu can all be installed on the same machine, so its easy enough to try them out by just installing all three.  Of course,  You probably don't want to keep the machine like that (that's a lot of cruft), so you'd *probably* want to reinstall/remove two/one of them, but if you've got the space, it's no big deal
<czarek> mwi tu ktos po polsku?
<Flannel> !grub | tuskernini, first link
<ubotu> tuskernini, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Beltz> One final question - I have an ideal partition that I could split into many more (ie. my second harddrive has only data on it, no apps). IS there away to stick all its data on one side so that I can split one half of the partition in like 10 more partitions without losing data?
<smokiedbest> hello, i am tryin to setup my usb modem connection but cant get a linux driver anyone with a way out
<tuskernini> Flannel, is it as easy as just reinstalling grub?
<royel> silox: did you get my last message?
<Flannel> tuskernini: yep
<mage> Beltz: gparted or something similarly sounding
<mike1o> anybody here know if a  Myspace Messenger For Linux exists?
<bruenig> Beltz, on the install disk there is a partition editor
<smokiedbest> i have an audiovox phone i use for internet connection on windows but does seem to be able to get it work on ubuntu
<linxeh> royel: :D
<smokiedbest> anyone with a sugestion
<Beltz> Flannel: Installing x/k/ubuntu requires 3 partitions though right?
<tuskernini> Flannel, ok, so i am gonna do it tonight... wish me luck.. or witt
* mhnoyes_ wonders why multiverse is returning gzip errors.
<Flannel> Beltz: nope
<Beltz> mage: What is gparted?
<tuskernini> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cntb> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<royel> Beltz: gparted is a disk partition resizing tool
<Flannel> Beltz: it's just like installing... uh, three web browsers on the same computer.  Only, these are 'computer browsing ... suites'
<h0g> hi all, I've having some issues with disk initialization order... I have two SATA disks in software RAID1, and I've added an adaptec SCSI card to the system and plugged in a RAID set.  the issue now is that the kernel is giving the SCSI card first crack at disk initialization and messing up the software raid so the system won't boot.  any ideas?
<quaal> um
<Dna^> hi
<quaal> how was i able to write to a /mnt/raid when it is an ntfs RO mount ?
<quaal> oh wait nm
<Dna^> how i can install new version on ubuntu?
<Dna^> how i can install firefox new version on ubuntu?
<mage> h0g: you sure thats not a bios issue before the kernel?
<Flannel> !firefox | Dna^
<ubotu> Dna^: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Beltz> Flannel: Illuminate my newbiish soul: Is that because "linux" is the OS while those kde/xfce/gnome are just basic applications? So if I install kubuntu, the apps I install in it will work if I boot with xubuntu? Or something like that?
<Dna^> thanx flannel
<Klick_> anyone know of a nice applcation launcher like ma os x has that works in ubuntu
<mage> Beltz: the GUI (KDE, GNOME, xcfe) can be considered applications
<SaveFerris> Hey all, having a xserver problem
<mhnoyes> Does anyone know of any current multiverse issues?
<atalost> Helo there, I can't burn 75 MB of data, unknown error is given. can anyone help? thanks.
<linxeh> Klick_: there is a clone of the osx one for gnome that i saw on youtube yesterday
<linxeh> Klick_: trying to remember the name :)
<Slart> Klick_: there are a few.. nothing stable and easy yet, I'm afraid
<dyrne> Beltz: its similar to using bblean or explorer in windows as you graphical shell
<Klick_> ohh.. ! do tell
<linxeh> atalost: burning to CD or to DVD ?
<Slart> Klick_: there's the cairo-dock and another called avant
<atalost> cd linxeh
<Flannel> Beltz: "Linux" is just the kernel (thats the underlying workhorse), then there are desktop environments ontop of that (Ubuntu - gnome, Kubuntu - KDE, Xubuntu - XFCE), which are just things running ontop, that look pretty.  Of course, U/X/Kubuntu instlal a bunch of other software too (not JUST the bare window managers, but all the stuff that goes with them, text editor, word processor, web browsers, etc)
<Klick_> i dont care about easy or stable just need to impress this chick :)
<Flannel> Beltz: even the console runs as "just" a program ontop of the kernel
<Slart> Klick_: hehe.. then avant or cairo-dock.. I think cairo needs recompiling if you want to add icons to it
<linxeh> Slart: are there packages available ?
<SaveFerris> Using Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 with Edgy,  after upgrading some packages, Xserver refuses to boot claiming (EE) Screens found, but none have a usable configuration.
<nomego_> anyone running Beryl in Ubuntu and having problems with keymaps?
<royel> Klick_: your gonna impress a chick with a computer?? Wow!
<SaveFerris> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Flannel> nomego_: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<linxeh> Klick_: chicks don't get impressed by flashing your dock you know ;-)
<Slart> linxeh: nope.. no easy stuff for these yet
<nomego_> Flannel: ok
<Beltz> Ok - does the stuff that comes with ubuntu distributions slow down the computer even when they aren't running? Or is it ok to just install them all, try them, and remove them as needed, with no leftovers slowing down my computer (sorry for all the newbiish questions)
<royel> linxeh: well put !!
<kantlivelong> anyone here use cups?
<Flannel> Beltz: they'd just take up harddrive space
<royel> linxeh: thats almost sig worthy stuff there :)
<bruenig> !anyone | kantlivelong
<ubotu> kantlivelong: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h0g> mage: I disabled the SCSI BIOS on the adaptec card.. still no luck there
<SaveFerris> Can anyone read me?
<atalost> also... when I tried to burn 115MB of data from my usb flashdisk... windows compatibility issue prevented me from continuing... anyone? thanks.
<Beltz> SaveFerris: yes
<h0g> mage: looking at the disk ordering in the dell bios (it's a PE850) it should come up proper... but it doesn't
<SaveFerris> Is there a xserver room or anything to that effect?
<linxeh> royel: hehe
<kantlivelong> ight well, i haev a machine w/ a printer on LPT1 and the machine uses cups.. is there anyway to have other machines connect to cups to print stuff?
<Dna^> another question... my ubuntu is the hoary version... can i install new gaim version and firefox?
<linxeh> SaveFerris: #xorg maybe
<royel> kantlivelong: sometimes I use a cup to drink from
<Flannel> Dna^: er... Hoary is no longer supported, you should probably upgrade
<up365> Klick_, what size hard drive ?
<jatt> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Slart> atalost: hmm.. sounds like you ran into a problem with total length of filename+directory.. or some other cd burning standard thingy
<alecjw> does anyoen know how i can access a DAAP share?
<dyrne> Dna^: youre going to start running into alot of dependancy issues. but id think firefox would be ok
<linxeh> alecjw: yes, install mt-daap
<Dna^> Flannel oh ya'...:P thanx
<atalost> hello start... I thought so... but I can't manipulate things like in windows..
<linxeh> alecjw: oh, access it - I think rhythmbox can ?
<Ryiel> greetings4
<royel> kantlivelong: other machines, windows? linux?
<royel> kantlivelong: samba can share printers
<Slart> atalost: find another burning software that lets you specify what restritions you want to adhere to... or fixes these issues for you
<alecjw> linxeh, how do i access them from rhythmbox? (btw, mt-daap doesnt exist)
<Flannel> Beltz: the one thing you'll run into (or at least, I did... ages ago), is that with Kubuntu and Ubuntu installed (or whatever) your menus are full of stuff from the other environment (which is perfectly fine to run, but not ideal)
<kantlivelong> royel: linux aswell
<dyrne> Dna^: i had to support jds linux a few years after it was dropped. it was a nightmare of user requests and complaints
<kantlivelong> royel: ah so ill need samba?
<Slart> atalost: I'm sorry to say I can't help you chose another application.. I've only used to one included in ubuntu.. never had these problems
<atalost> Start... what are any other CD burning software for edubuntu? thanks.
<Dna^> dyrne mmm yep, i imagine that
<Ryiel> I rebuilded X and i chose wrong keyboard settings. (im using hungarian keyboard) I cannot type symbols i used to type by pressing alt gr (right alt) and x for example (it should give a # symbol) How to set it back?
<atalost> Oh... I see. thank, You.
<linxeh> alecjw: sorry, I was thinking of mt-daapd for the server side of things - the rhythmbox help tells you how to add DAAP sources
<Slart> atalost: there's gnome baker... that's the default one in ubuntu I think.. you'll have to search in synaptic for others
<linxeh> alecjw: it says it searches for them automatically at start up
<Slart> atalost: or ask the other fine people here for alternatives
<Quintin> Slart: it's not.
<Slart> oh? well.. it's installable at least =)
<SaveFerris> having some trouble with X after upgrading some packages in Edgy Eft, when i # startx it tells me first (EE) Screens found, but none have a usable configuration" and then it tells me "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<atalost> Thanks... I will search for it now. thanks.
<thesis> anyone load looking glass?
<thesis> what is the hotkey for the window movement
<Quintin> SaveFerris: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<royel> kantlivelong: thats how I would do it
<Quintin> Slart: 'installable' !== 'default'.  kthnx
<kantlivelong> royel: and how would i get linux machines to connect?
<atalost> thank you guys. will go now... bye.
<morteng> I tried with sudo  rpm -Uvh   for installing an rpm package but that failed,
<h0g> morteng: install alien and convert it to a deb
<Dna^> to install the new version, just download the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso and burn on a cd...?
<Quintin> Dna^: Install or upgrade?
<h0g> morteng: otherwise, you'll have to do rpm -i --force
<Dna^> upgrade..
<Beltz> Err.... do I download ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06?
<cheloo> hello
<h0g> morteng: as none of the deps will be there
<Quintin> Beltz: whichever you want.  6.10 is the newest version obviously
<Beltz> is the long term support important in some ways?
<Dna^> Quintin upgrade
<h0g> Beltz: that's up to you :)
<Quintin> Dna^: change all 'dapper' to 'edgy' in sources.list, apt-get update, aptitude dist-upgrade, aptitude dist-updrage
<Beltz> Oh great, I downloaded the ISO and it opened it in text mode in firefox!
<Beltz> (and crashed)
<Quintin> Beltz: use wget or curl to download something like that, not firefox
<Shaffox> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Dna^> Quintin yesterday did that, but i cann't start ubuntu
<Quintin> Dna^: elaborate
<arcad3> mysql error "acces denied for root@localhost" i reinstall
<mindstate> how can i get libGL.so.1 back in my /usr/lib dir? i cant run glxinfo without it
<Dna^> Quintin ubuntu stops in Uncompressing linux...Ok, booting the kernel
<Quintin> Dna^: boot in recovery mode
<ana_gergal> ola
<Dna^> Quintin and outputs the BusyBox, in recovery mode stops in a place where prints root the kernel or something like that and i have to reboot
<Quintin> ubuntuforums.com being slow?
<Beltz> I'm download Ubuntu 6.10 ISO - will this CD both support liveCD and installing normally? Or is the liveCD a separate downlaod?
<Quintin> Dna^: Look, I can't help you unless you give me EXACT output.
<arcad3> i reinstall mysql-server and i try to put another password and the same
<Quintin> Beltz: yes.
<Quintin> arcad3: /join #mysql
<Dna^> Quintin but i change 'hoary' to 'dapper' in sources list
<micdelt> test
<Quintin> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Toph> say, anyone know how to go to invisible mode in xchat?
<micdelt> test+1
<Ocha> hello all, i would like some information out of you guys.  I'm looking into getting ubuntu, but i want to be selled first.  tell me whats great about ubuntu.
<Dna^> Quintin can i upgrade from 'haory' to 'dapper'?
<mindstate> how could i uninstall a package without uninstalling it's dependencies?
<varsendaggr> Ocha, what do you use?
<Quintin> Dna^: probably
<royel> Ocha: there are no salesmen here, we do it cause we like it :)
<Ocha> varsendaggr, currently opensuse and xp professional
<varsendaggr> Ocha, i would say that the number one thing is this chat room.    fyi     nothing in this world would happen if it wern't for salesmen
<Toph> when i sign in with xchat , i always get these pm's from nicks unknown
<ljlolel> how do I pulll the files out of an rpm?
<varsendaggr> Ocha, the number two thing is apt-get /synaptic
<Quintin> ljlolel: man rpm
<Kr0ntab> Toph, I believe "/set irc_invisible on" is the syntax...
<Cyberai> I'm having a problem with inserting a kernel module. I keep getting the error "error inserting 'bc_rijn.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module"
<Cyberai> has anyone seen this before and can you help?
<gilroy> are there 2.6.20 kern packages for ubuntu 6.10 somewhere?
<Toph> krontab,, thanks
<Drae> Hi there.
<Quintin> Cyberai: /join ##kernel
<Kr0ntab> np
<Drae> I'm currently on the Ubuntu LiveCD, and I've got a wee problem.
<Drae> I'm looking to be able to write to an NTFS disk. Is that even possible?
<ljlolel> Quintin: okay, I just used xarchive to get at it
<Kr0ntab> Drae, see ntfs-3g
<Ocha> varsendaggr, royel:  well maybe im barking up the wrong tree here, but i want to know some information on this software like hardware, the built of it, and how people feel about, but im feeling that might be hard here?
<Kr0ntab> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Dna^> is ok to delete kernels mode form GRUB? i have two times repeat one
<Drae> Kr0ntab: Good man, thanks.
<Kr0ntab> np
<kitche> Ocha: opinions don't matter in Linux use it if you like it if not then use what you want
<Ocha> varsendaggr, royel: hardware support************8
<Stu_2> If one installs a package from synaptic of the add/remove utility... is there a way to see where everything is that it installed?  Example -- I installed tftpd on a machine, and it took me a while to find the config file....  was there a way I could see wh
<Beltz> ok edubuntu is so cute i want to have children just to have a pretext to install it
<kitche> anyways Ocha: ubuntu has the same hardware support as all the linuxes since they all use the linux kernel
<Quintin> Dna^: sudo update-grub
<varsendaggr> Ocha, when i started using linux i figured that i had to have3 a buddy to help me figure things out......      this #ubuntu    is fantastic....    you always get pretty good to great
<Quintin> Stu_2: you can use synaptic to see where files go
<rbil> Yesterday I did an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy. So far it looks like the upgrade went well. Far better than I expected. :-) But during the upgrade it never reached the point of "cleaning up". What does this stage do and is it necessary? Some way to do this manually after the fact if it's required?
<Stu_2> Quintin.. hm.. ok -- I'll play around with it more.
<Kr0ntab> Stu_2, in synaptic you can click on an installed package, anc heck out the properties.  In there is a tab called "installed files"
<Stu_2> Thanks.
<Stu_2> ahhh
<Ocha> kirche: see your wrong.  completely wrong.  i would like for you to read my message.  hardware support, depending on what linux im using at the time, i either get no sound, video card support, no internet, etc.
<Stu_2> nice.. that helps.  Thanks!
<pustelnik> jest ktos z polski
<kitche> Ocha: that's just because it needs configured but everything works
<Kr0ntab> Stu_2, you might also find the apt-file package very handy.  a way to search for any file within packages of your defined repositories, installed or not.
<Kr0ntab> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<mindstate> im having trouble running glxinfo i get this error "glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" i tried to reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx but that also reporting errors..can someone help me?
<ikonia> mindstate: what are the errors on re-install
<Ocha> varsendagrr: see im far from great on linux, but i do know enough to fix trouble for the small problems.  thats great you had a buddy helping you.  i need one of those things.
<mindstate> ikonia: it says it cannot find /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 cannot create symbolic link
<ikonia> ok - so that library is missing - re-install it
<mindstate> ikonia: it comes with the libgl1-mesa-glx package thats why i tried to reinstall
<mage> mdadm defaults to metadata that has a limit of 2tb for an array, can I change the meta data or will I need to rebuild my array at some point to change the meta data?
<Ocha> kitche:  soundblaster has trouble support for opensuse.  go search for it, i did and my head started hurting.  and oh god, ati driver and linux is worst then sticking your hand in a blender
<Dna^> Quintin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6615/ can i delete the 3 last?
<ikonia> mage rebuild or tranistion
<ikonia> mindstate: ok - so what happened when you try to re-install
<paitken> I have a nvidia 6600le, would i use the legacy drivers provided by ubuntu or th eones that they consider 'new'
<kitche> Ocha: ati and linux is bad but it's supported
<mindstate> ikonia: it gives me that error
<ikonia> what error
<Ocha> kitche: maybe so, but not for 9600 se
<linxeh> are there any good UML editors ?
<linxeh> paitken: I use the nvidia-xgl driver with my 6600GT
<ikonia> linxeh: do you mean nvidia-glx ?
<linxeh> yes, sorry, long day
<linxeh> :)
<ikonia> just checking
<linxeh> :)
<mage> transition?
<paitken> linxeh: mind helping me getting it working?   for some reason, mine isn't working properly
<linxeh> paitken: its a pita, especially if you've had a kernel update
<mindstate> ikonia: dpkg : error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl-mesa-glx_6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack)
<ikonia> mage: yes, later versions of the kernel have a raid transisition package
<jinho> yeah...i have yet to get the xgl drivers working for me too (6800gt agp version)
<ikonia> mindstate: clear the archive from that path and re-install
<paitken> I have pci-e
<Borat> Hey does anyone know if i can run final cut on Ubuntu?
<paitken> linxeh: mind if i pm you?
<mindstate> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> mindstate: rm that packge from the path on screen
<I-m-new> yeha!
<I-m-new> ppls :D
<linxeh> paitken: I did it by dropping to an old kernel, then sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-generic linux-restricted-modules-k7 nvidia-glx
<I-m-new> let me know, I wanna download Kopete msn ain't working I'm on LTS 6.06
<maurizio> hi, does someone know how to open automatically all video files directly with videolan?
<linxeh> paitken: then edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules (or something) to remove the "nv" entry
<Borat> Hey does anyone know if i can run .DMG files on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> I-m-new: how are you trying to install - whats the error, what makes you think its not working
<linxeh> paitken: then reboot with the new kernel
<FryLAPPY> I'm having so many issues getting raid5 set up, this is frustring :(
<LinuxPakistan> llol no error
<ikonia> FryLAPPY: whats the problem
<mindstate> ikonia: im not sure what you mean ..sorry
<LinuxPakistan> I want fresh installation
<ikonia> mindstate: I mean remove the package from the path you've put up on screen in the error using the "rm" command
<Drae> Hi there, looks like ntfs-3g is causing some problems, though not directly.
* Morrowyn morning
<mindstate> ok
<ikonia> Drae: explain
<Drae> I can't seem to get fuse-utils to remove, install or upgrade in apt.
<ikonia> Drae: does it give an error
<mindstate> ikonia: unknown file or directory lol
<Drae> It throws out dpkg errors every time.
<LinuxPakistan> nobody answer me.
<LinuxPakistan> I asked, i wanna install Kopete.
<ikonia> mindstate: you must have typed it wrong
<Drae> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mindstate> ikonia:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl-mesa-glx_6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mindstate> thats wut i typed
<FryLAPPY> ikonia: had a lot of problems getting it originally set up using mdadm, and now that I thought i got it working, it stops at 54.1% in the build process, /proc/mdstat doesn't tell me anything useful, and the syslog is spitting out messages about i/o errors, and all of the drives are locked and I don't seem to be able to do anything with the array
<LinuxPakistan> My Gaim does not support msn
<ikonia> FryLAPPY: does the card your using have native support in the kernel
<ikonia> mindstate: go to the dir and see whats in it
<LinuxPakistan> so please help me out to install the Kopete messenger.
<Drae> Pardon the paste here, but this is the original error from apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Drae> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ntfs-3g: ntfs-3g depends on fuse-utils (>= 2.6); however:  Package fuse-utils is not configured yet.dpkg: error processing ntfs-3g (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Morrowyn> LinuxPakistan, maybe you need to select that plugin thingy in the prefs menu in gaim
<mindstate> ikonia: ok
<FryLAPPY> i doubt it, I'm using software raid exclusively
<Reefa> Howdy eeryone, Was hoping someone could shed some light on this error for me, with amd64 ubuntu 6.10 and with ubuntu i368 6.10, it loads live fine but when I actually install and reboot I get, tty can't start job control.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> FryLAPPY: you must have the disks plugged into a card/chip set, is that supported in the kernel
<XXXX> hello
<ana_gergal> ola alberto
<LinuxPakistan> so
<LinuxPakistan> anyone using Kopete.
<null1357> hello
<ikonia> LinuxPakistan: you've just been given help
<JimBeam> hi, can someone tell me what i have to do to use a new hdd in my ubuntu server 6.10, after i attached it to the ide and power-plug?
<marshall> does anybody here use or know how to use avant-window-navigator?
<ikonia> JimBeam: format it, and mount it
<LinuxPakistan> I did'nt saw my last msg
<null1357> JimBeam: you have to mount it
<XXXX> nw game      http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5  :)
<ikonia> XXXX: why are you showing us this
<SaveFerris_> how can i update the kernel from the recovery prompt?
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: why would you want to do that
<Drae> Gaah
<SaveFerris_> i'm having some X problems and i have to get the nvidia driver to matchup
<Drae> I can't even remove it with dpkg
<SaveFerris_> i did a massive update and now X won't start
<mindstate> ikonia: i erased it ..and i still get the same error..also i get this error "error creating symbolic link './usr/lib/libGL.so.1 : No such file or directory
<cntb> LinuxPakistan: sudo apt-get install kopete
<Reefa> Howdy eeryone, Was hoping someone could shed some light on this error for me, with amd64 ubuntu 6.10 and with ubuntu i368 6.10, it loads live fine but when I actually install and reboot I get, tty can't start job control. Any ideas?
<FryLAPPY> ikonia: the drives show up fine in linux, and the raid building process progresses, but it just seems to be stopping
<ikonia> mindstate: that error is because you've deleted libgl.so
<ikonia> mindstate: man apt-get and do a force install
<FryLAPPY> at a strange point (54.1%), and now i can't do anything with the drives, repartition them or anything
<LinuxPakistan> cntb : can i try to install via synaptic
<mindstate> ikonia: ok
<cntb> yes
<ikonia> FryLAPPY: I'll ask again - does the card/chipset have native kernel support
<LinuxPakistan> can you send me new sources.list
<XXXX> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<ikonia> LinuxPakistan: you don't need new
<cntb> no
<LinuxPakistan> I have LTS 6.06
<null1357> cool
<ikonia> LinuxPakistan: so ?
<cntb> 6.06 has it's kopete
<TwoPints>  With pam_exec is it possible to pass the user's name to a script?
<LinuxPakistan> so its Ok>?
<ikonia> LinuxPakistan: its long term support - its fine
<snez> is there any /dev/tcp substitute in ubuntu?
<ikonia> TwoPints: use the $user variable
<mindstate> ikonia: actually libGL.so exists in my /usr/lib directory
<ikonia> snez: what do you mean
<LinuxPakistan> oki
<ikonia> mindstate: so it must be the link target it can't create
<Maximus5684> Can anyone give me a link to the list of changes for Fiesty?
<snez> ikonia: on other linuxes there is a tcp file in dev that you can use to make connections
<FryLAPPY> ikonia: it seems to, since I am (or was) able to detect the drives and partition them
<ikonia> FryLAPPY: and you didn't use a 3rd party module
<TwoPints> ikonika: so in common-auth i can write auth pam_exec myprogram $user ???
<ikonia> snez: can you give me an example
<mindstate> ikonia: :\
<mindstate> lol
<ikonia> TwoPints: no, not sure that will work
<FryLAPPY> ikonia: it was detected by default in the ubuntu install
<cntb> haha LinuxPakistan GAIM supports MSN alright
<ikonia> FryLAPPY: ok
<TwoPints> ikonia: that's was what i was after, it looks like ill have to write a module in C right?
<Chetwin> Okay, enough crap...  How do I burn an audio cd
<ikonia> FryLAPPY: reboot - re-create the array and turn debug on
<Chetwin> I've looked and found nothing on the forums
<rares> SAL
<ikonia> Chetwin: thats a weak way to ask for help.
<ikonia> Chetwin: good luck with that attitude
<Chetwin> My apologies
<Chetwin> I'm frustrated
<mindstate> lol
<ikonia> TwoPints: look at the pam framework - something may exist
<SaveFerris_> If I'm having trouble starting X should i update the linux kernel? I'm using 2.6.17-11-generic
<Maximus5684> Chetwin, are you using Kubuntu, Ubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<mindstate> ikonia: is there anyway to fix that symlink ?
<Chetwin> Ubuntu
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: what makes you think updating the kenrel will fix
<ikonia> mindstate: look in the dpkg logs and see what command is failing
<vox754> Has anybody used the teTeX packages on Ubuntu? I can't find the documentation for each individual Latex package. I heard teTex is unsupported since May 2006, so I may just remove it and go directly to TeX Live.
<Maximus5684> Do you know if you have a program installed called kb3?
<Chetwin> I do have k3b, but it only burns as root
<SaveFerris_> This http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360587&highlight=none+have+a+usable+configuration describes my problem almost exactly and I'm just trying to follow what they're doing, but I'm retarded in linux so....
<mindstate> ikonia: ok
<Maximus5684> Well, there's a quick solution and a not-so-quick solution to that.
<FryLAPPY> alright i'll reboot and see how I can get around it automatically trying to rebuild the array on reboot
<Maximus5684> Quick solution, open a terminal and type su
<Maximus5684> Type in your root password.
<Maximus5684> Then type kb3
<pumpkinhead> xkilling firefox doesn't seem to get rid of all it's processes, i can't restart. help?
<Chetwin> I can do that
<Chetwin> But is there a way to make it just work
<Chetwin> I really don't want to go back to suse
<mindstate> ikonia: it says the package is installed ...libgl1-mesa-glx
<Maximus5684> Try using Synaptic to uninstall it then re-install it while logged on as your normal user.
<ikonia> mindstate: I told you to do a force re-install, did you do that
<Reefa> Howdy eeryone, Was hoping someone could shed some light on this error for me, with amd64 ubuntu 6.10 and with ubuntu i368 6.10, it loads live fine but when I actually install and reboot I get, tty can't start job control. Any ideas?
<kitche> Chetwin: I just add my user to a burning group
<mindstate> ikonia: oh no i didnt..sorry hold on
<Chetwin> How, kitche
<snez> is there any /dev/tcp substitute in ubuntu?
<Maximus5684> That might work too.
* Yoshiball is away: Absent
<ikonia> snez: can you give me an example please
<Maximus5684> Go to your Settings>Users and Groups.
<itsmorefun> hello
<Maximus5684> There should be a group listed as Burners (or something of the like)
<snez> ikonia: exec 5<>/dev/tcp/www.google.com/80
<Maximus5684> Add your username to that group.
<kitche> Chetwin: thought the user administrator program I go witht he default for k3b which is burning you might have to configure k3b to use it though
<SaveFerris_> any ideas on how to recompile the nvidia kernel to match my linux kernel from the recovery prompt (#nvidia is unhelpful)
<ikonia> snez: I think that was obsoleted a while ago
<itsmorefun> somebody know samba and netbios and can help me?
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: I'll ask one more time - why do you think this is a kernel problem
<snez> ikonia: echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.1\n" &>5
<Chetwin> I'm so confused
<SaveFerris_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360587&highlight=none+have+a+usable+configuration
<snez> ikonia, obsoleted as to what?
<ikonia> snez: not sure
<kitche> !envy | SaveFerris_
<SaveFerris_> That thread pretty much describes my problem and I'm just trying to follow what they're doing, but I'm retarded in linux and therefore am having trouble doing what they did
<ubotu> SaveFerris_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<sivik> why is teamspeak unable to hear my mic now?
<mindstate> ikonia: it just says libgl1-mesa-glx is already the newest version
<ikonia> mindstate:  I said a force re-install
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: your already at the latest kernel - how do you plan to update beyond that
<SaveFerris_> kitche: ty but i'm in the recovery prompt
<SaveFerris_> i'm in 2.6.17-11
<mindstate> ikonia: same error as before
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: thats the latest
<ikonia> mindstate: ok - you're on your own
<SaveFerris_> lol.....alright
<mindstate> ikonia: lol ..ok
<kitche> SaveFerris_: your point being you can still install envy and use it to install the nvidia kernel module
<SaveFerris_> with what? apt-get envy ?
<Dna^> i can install gnome 2 for hoary version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: why do you keep going on about updating - your already at the latest
<mindstate> ikonia: is there a way i can remove the package without removing packages that are dependant on it?
<ikonia> mindstate: not really
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: have you looked at the X log to why its not working
<ikonia> or are you just making random guesses to the problem
<SaveFerris_> (EE) Nvidia(0): Failed to load the Nvidia kernel module!                                  (EE) Nvidia(0): *** Aborting ***                (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable donfiguration.                        Fatal server error: no screens found
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: have you thought that updating to the latest kernel is whats broke it ?
<SaveFerris_> that?
<linxeh> is Umbrello the best UML editor for linux at the moment ?
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: have you tried inserting the module manually
<SaveFerris_> nope
<ikonia> linxeh: its just personal preference
<linxeh> (other than IBM-Rational Rose)
<linxeh> ikonia: are there any other good free ones ?
<SaveFerris_> wouldn't know how
<ikonia> linxeh: no idea
<kitche> SaveFerris_: wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu7_all.deb and then do dpkg -i envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu7_all
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: modprobe nvidia
<xadloki> hey can anyone suggest a router brand that works flawlesly because mine (conceptronic C54APRA) is making my life miserable... the firmware just doesn't apply any changes I make to the settings and on top of that I can't even get into the web based router configuration through ubuntu. Wireless is a must.
<kitche> SaveFerris_: witht he enw kernel upgrade the nvidia drivers are broken since they didn't make a kernel module for the new kernel yet from what I have seen
<SaveFerris_> "Fatal: Error running install command for nvidia"
<yadayadablabla> is there a site where i can see what files are in a package?
<linxeh> ikonia: then how do you know it is personal preference? there might only be one... (I've been using linux heavily for over 12 years now, but haven't wanted to do UML until now)
<SaveFerris_> so i should just load in an older version?
<ikonia> linxeh: "is it the best" even if its the only one - its just personal preference
<FryLAPTOP> ikonia: when i reboot it automatically starts rebuilding the array, how can I completely take apart the array so I can start over?
<bartos> hi all, can anybody tell me if 'pyphany' package is edgy repositories??
<ikonia> fryLAP boot single user mode and destroy the array
<ikonia> bartos: search yourself
<borgista> Problem: Gnome & it's apps won't load after attempted Beryl install yesterday.
<SaveFerris_> i'll try rebooting in an older kernel
<linxeh> ikonia: ok I'll rephrase
<linxeh> "What UML editing tools are there besides Umbrello" ?
<pumpkinhead> can anyone tell me a way to get rid of firefox processes after xkill? seem to be some still running that i can't get at.
<bartos> ikonia, ok i see it is on ftp in repos but cant find it in my apt..
<ikonia> linxeh: not shure -
<tuskernini> bartos, search in firefox using the package search engine
<borgista> Problem: Gnome slow after recent updates. Any known fixes?
<kitche> pumpkinhead: sudo killall firefox-bin you can also do kill -9 <pid>
<pumpkinhead> tyvm kitche
<bartos> tuskernini, :) wow.. didnt know..
<Maximus5684> Borgista, are you using XGL or AIGLX?
<borgista> Maximus5684: I think I attempted xgl
<borgista> Maximus5684: since the instructions asked for xserver-xgl
<pumpkinhead> kitche that did the trick :)
<tuskernini> bartos, i dont see it.. it might be somewhere else... unsupported repositories... would not know
<SaveFerris_> ikonia: running in 2.6.17-10 still has the x problem
<ikonia> SaveFerris_: try loading the module
<borgista> Maximus5684: any ideas?
<evilbolt> Hello Everyone, will someone please help me uninstall Java. I want to uninstall i so I can reinstall it.
<Comrade-Sergei> hey i loaded frostwire and it wont run from the menu, so i ran sudo perl runFrostwire.sh in a terminal and it says i dont have JRE installed even though i did in synaptic please help?
<tc_> hi all
<silox> royel. still there?
<kitche> Comrade-Sergei: you have to set java to be default
<Comrade-Sergei> kitche ok how do i do that?
<thomas_> Hi aLL
<silox> anyone else who can help me with torrentflux and smb shares?
<BulletXt> comrade
<BulletXt> do this
<BulletXt> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<vox754> Has anybody used the teTeX packages on Ubuntu? I heard teTex is unsupported since May 2006, so I may just remove it and go directly to TeX Live. What do you think?
<Comrade-Sergei> yes
<Comrade-Sergei> ty
<evilbolt> I cant seem to get it to work. do you just have to remove from the package  from synaptic?
* TexasTaz is back
<ikonia> vox754: its up to you
* TexasTaz is back
<Comrade-Sergei> BulletXt it says No alternatives for jav.
<sivik> what would cause my mic to work fine outside of teamspeak and it not work in teamspeak?
<BulletXt> do you have java installed?
<kitche> Comrade-Sergei: java not jav
<ikonia> sivik: a problem with team speak would cause that
<Comrade-Sergei> oh haha
<BulletXt> are u under dapper?
<sivik> ikonia, no joke, but i can't find a teamspeak channel
<MedivhX> hello ppl
<Comrade-Sergei> BulletXt edgy
<BulletXt> well
<vox754> ikonia, Any experience with TeX? I have used Latex for over a year in Windows. Now that I'm comfortable in Ubuntu I'll continue my work here.
<ikonia> sivik: mail lists or launchad bug report
<MedivhX> who makes viruses hackers or crackers???
<Comrade-Sergei> BulletXt what number should i choose
<BulletXt> open synaptic or whatever you prefer
<BulletXt> and install
<ikonia> vox754: no experience
<MedivhX> who makes viruses hackers or crackers?????????????????????????????????????????????''
<BulletXt> ok in priv
<SuperTeece> how many folks here are having wireless issues?
<ikonia> MedivhX: thats not an ubuntu question - please don't ask
<blinge> hi
<geekman314> Crackers make viruses, but they can be hackers. See the Wikipedia articles.
<ikonia> SuperTeece: what does it matter what other people are having a problem with - what are you having a problem with
<blinge> do u know where are any channel about pure data?
<evilbolt> Does anyone have any advice on removing Java?
<Comrade-Sergei> evilbolt just use synaptic...
<weswh-work> is there a package for NX Server?
<evilbolt> it didnt work
<Stu_2> evilbolt:  I've had luck with shout's spray and wash product
<der0b> hey folks, can anyone reccomend a gnome dock app other than avant-window-navigator?
<Stu_2> (sorry.)
<beg1689> can someone help me im having trouble with ubuntu install
<SuperTeece> ikonia: I just didn't want to be 1 of 10 in here saying ohh my wireless!!
<mindstate> ikonia: i ran a dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 then apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx .. and it worked :)
<mindstate> thanks for ur help though
<beg1689> it says "No root file system" at the "Prepare mount points" step, even though one of the partitions is set to "/"
<posingaspopular> beg1689: hold on ill find the bug report for your problem
<LinTux> where does wine install the programs?
<beg1689> please i cant figure out whats wrong
<posingaspopular> i have the same problem
<beg1689> ~/.wine
<evilbolt> I got this error E: sun-java6-bin: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should ..the rest of the message is truncated
<mindstate> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<evilbolt> - the E
<LinTux> thanks
<beg1689> what he said, i gave the lazy answe :)
<posingaspopular> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/67130
<ana_gergal> ola
<SuperTeece> after 2 days of fighting with ndiswrapper I can now see my wifi card in the network manager. I also now see the card using iwconfig. Now the last big hill seems to be associating with my router. Any suggestions of how to make them talk?
<[DM-S] frieksk> i can't even install wine
<[DM-S] frieksk> not with synaptic
<[DM-S] frieksk> no with the 'installer'
<beg1689> oh while im here, how do i mount a partition while using the live cd
<silox> Im getting this errror "Path is not Writable -- make sure you chmod +w this path" when i try do set a mounted smb share as Download folder in TorrentFlux. I have chmoded the directory to 777... Any ideas?
<rmd_> SuperTeece, dhclient?
<[0x90] _> press ctrl+c in irssi. its so fun :D
<Ayabara> any good alternatives to amarok? I'm trying out banshee and exaile as we speak, but if there are other good options please tell me :-)
<beg1689> whats wrong with amarok?
<rmd_> SuperTeece, or making sure you have the right ESSID set for your card
<SpacePuppy> SuperTeece: I like to use wlanassistant (as root of course)
<SuperTeece> rmd_: elaborate please?
<SuperTeece> rmd_: is an ESSID the same as the SSID?
<rmd_> SuperTeece, iwconfig and make sure the ESSID entry is the same as your router's name.  and then "sudo dhclient &"
<rmd_> if the ESSId entry is not the same, then "sudo iwconfig eth# essid <essid>"
<rmd_> uh,,, i think essid=ssid, yes
<SuperTeece> rmd_: ESSID shows "off/any
<ana_gergal> ola
<rmd_> SuperTeece, yeah.  so if you "sudo ifconfig" and notice you don't have an IP it is because it hasn't picked up the id from your router and you may have to manually set it
<LinTux> anybody using amateur radio progs with ubuntu
<localverb> I need your help guys....I am running ubuntu Edgy and I tried to install the KDE desktop using the command : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop     .......When it finished ,it reported that one of the packages was not fetched....how can I fetch that package without downloading all the packages from the beginning? (it's 166 Mb and mu connection is slow)   Please respond and thanks in advance
<Ayabara> beg1689, my computer freezes when amarok builds my collection. the guys in #amarok couldn't help me out :-/
<beg1689> ok so how can i mount a drive so i can back up some files
<rmd_> localverb, apitutude will not fetch packages it has already downloaded
<fatlip> quick question.. how would i go about setting up midi playback?
<rmd_> aptitude*
<Quintin> beg1689: man mount
<beg1689> did you try a different database?
<beg1689> the drives dont show in fstab or mtab
<localverb> rmd_: Ok what to do ?
<Quintin> localverb: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<beg1689> using live cd, trying to back some things up then do a fresh install
<Quintin> beg1689: of course they don't!!!
<SuperTeece> rmd_: I tried the sytax you gave me, it returned no errors but the iwconfig shows the same info
<rmd_> localverb, just "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"  if aptitude downloads everything again, it is because it needed to
<Quintin> beg1689: They are not supposed to.  geez.
<Quintin> beg1689: so, where are the drives at, physically?
<localverb> Thanks guys ^_^
<beg1689>  /dev/sda5
<localverb> Thanks for the help ....it will save me a lot :)
<rmd_> SuperTeece, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<sadistico> can anyone tell me if there is an equivalent to windows media player so I can watch videos on cnn?
<Quintin> beg1689: give me the location of the old drive and new drive.  to mount them, just sudo su , cd , mkdir old, mkdir new , mount <old> mount <new> cp -a <old> <new> ..
<Quintin> sadistico: mplayer
<sadistico> quintin: thank you
<Ayabara> beg1689, I have tried a different databases. had the same problem on dapper.
<beg1689> but mount /dev/sda5 doesnt work
<Quintin> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<profoX`> Hi.. in which repository should the ubuntu-lamp package reside?
<Quintin> beg1689: man mount.  for crying out loud
<apol> hi, anybody knows if I can compile against glibc 2.3 instead of 2.4? If I do, how can I do it if I am using edgy?
<beg1689> i can mount my usb drive, sdb1, but i cant get the hard drive too
<Quintin> profoX`: you're better to install each with apt from official repos
<sivik> does anyone here have gnomad 2.10.8 installed
<Quintin> beg1689: 'man mount'.  If you can't figure it out after reading that then I'll fix it for you.
<mon^rch> In Nautilus "places" it is showing Floppy1 AND Floppy drive. how can I make it so it only shows one of them?
<will> Does anyone know of any data recovery software for Linux?
<SaveFerris_> After trying to load Ubuntu and it tells me X has been disabled it goes into what looks like a prompt, but when I type commands it doesn't respond
<SuperTeece> does it matter if my wifi card is named eth# and not wlan#?
<Quintin> SuperTeece: it shouldn't as long as it works
<Quintin> will: dd_rescue
<rmd_> SuperTeece, no.
<sivik> SuperTeece, no
<SuperTeece> and it does not...
<sadistico> man ubuntu owns your face =D
<sivik> SuperTeece, broadcom?
<SuperTeece> yup
<sivik> SuperTeece, which card?
<SuperTeece> the infamous
<sadistico> once i got past the damnable broadcom wireless problem
<SuperTeece> 4318
<will> Quintin: should I apt-get it?
<sivik> SuperTeece, are you running the firmware or ndis-wrapper
<Quintin> will: the package is ddrescue or dd-rescue
<SuperTeece> ndiswrapper
<profoX`> Quintin: okay; i thought ubuntu-lamp was a package that would get the dependancies automatically, but i already found all the packages I need, thanks
<sivik> SuperTeece, thats no fun, i use the firmware and it works
<SaveFerris_> kitche: Envy got me further along the path, thank you. But it's still telling me "(EE) Faild to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) No drivers available.
<Rio> hey has anyone tried to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?  i tried yesterday and it got a bunch of errors.  some of the messages said that the packages were corrupt...
<sivik> sadistico, whats your problem
<SuperTeece> sivik: is there a how-to for that?
<will> Quinton: thanks, it's installing.
<Quintin> Rio: No.  no one here has *ever* tried to install Ubuntu.
<goundy> guys: apt-cache search unrar return nothing oO wtf ?
<sivik> SuperTeece, what, ndis-wraper?
<Quintin> Rio: EVER.  wrong channel.
<sadistico> none, just happy that i finally got my broadcom card to work with ubuntu
<dettoaltrimenti_>  I have a problem and I just want to know what the name of this problem is, and if it could be a problem with my graphics card drivers: when I scroll a document, or firefox, or move anything around on the screen, it takes a second to refresh, and you can visibly see it refreshing from the top of the screen to the bottom... anyone know what this is?
<SuperTeece> sivik: no the firmware
<sivik> sadistico, firmware or ndis-wrapper
<Rio> Quintin: Ubuntu SERVER, smarta$$
<sivik> SuperTeece, i use the firmware currently
<Quintin> SaveFerris_: install your kernel headers
<sadistico> I used ndiswrapper
<dettoaltrimenti_> sadistico- do you have a hp pavilion laptop?
<sivik> sadistico, thats no fun
<Rio> Quintin Ubuntu 6.06 LTS......SERVER!!!
<Quintin> Rio: No one here uses ubuntu for servers.  noooooooooooo way.
<sadistico> It worked fine though
<SaveFerris_> quintin: how?
<sadistico> im on my wireless connection now
<sivik> sadistico, can you connect at 54 MB?
<sadistico> yupp =)
<Rio> Quintin how bout saying something constructive
<sivik> sadistico, thats probably the big difference
<Quintin> dettoaltrimenti_: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin please.  you are probably using the VESA x driver.
<Quintin> Rio: How about not being an idiot.  Just ask your question.
<ihminen> quit
<profoX`> Rio: corrupt packages? did you burn the cd yourself? maybe it is corrupted.. try to burn at a low speed
<dettoaltrimenti_> quintin, I can tell you right now that I am- I will have to get on the other computer first, though
<SaveFerris_> Quitin: how do i install the kernel headers?
<sadistico> I kept making the mistake of not installing wifi-radar
<sadistico> that helped out
<Quintin> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<profoX`> SaveFerris_: linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<sadistico> and I didnt know i had to manually turn on my wifi
<profoX`> or linux-headers ye..
<sivik> sadistico, i just run all that stuff fro command line, to hell with a gui
<IdleOne> Quintin, no need for name calling
<sadistico> gui is easier
<Quintin> IdleOne: you my mother?  no?  ok.
<Rio> Quintin i asked my question.... sorry if you cant read between the lines...
<sadistico> I dont have to keep typing in commands
<dyrne> sadistico: bah to gui
<will> sivik: if you always use text, learn to spell
<goundy> hohoho
<sadistico> wifi-radar auto detects the networks for me now
<sadistico> lol
<Quintin> Rio: my irc filters probably axed it.
<Rio> profoX actually, yes i did... is there any other things i could try, besides that?
<will> sivik: No offense
<profoX`> Rio: i'm not sure.. do you know what the exact error was?
<IdleOne> Quintin, this is a help channel and your attitude makes it very difficult to get any help so chill out or go play some games for a while and come back later
<Rio> profoX ill try to burn it again, even though i tried it on 2 different disks
<profoX`> Rio: and when did the error come up?
<sivik> will: lol, i can't spell, but i know what i need to do when i type the command and i use tab alot so i don't have to spell everything
<profoX`> Rio: if you burn it again, do it at the lowest speed possible
<profoX`> boot discs can be sensitive
<dettoaltrimenti_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<will> sivik: tab?
<Rio> profoX alright, ill give that a shot.  thanks!
<Quintin> Rio: What program are you using to burn the disc image?
<patrick_king> is there a way changing the user mailx sends out in an email via php sendmail
<sadistico> I was always so scared to switch over to linux, Im glad I did now
<will> sivik: I arrow up and down
<Rio> Quintin nero
<sadistico> It works swimmingly on my laptop
<Quintin> Rio: It has an option to verify data.  try using it.
<sivik> will: that works too, tab will complete commands and filenames
<sivik> like hitting cd /ho and then tap will finish the home
<SaveFerris_> Quintin: sorry, maybe i'm not understanding, it's saying "Bash linux-kernel-headers-2.6.17.10-generic: command not found"
<will> sivik: okay
<rmd_> data verification is good
<dyrne> sadistico: yeah ubuntu warty was the first distro i actually stuck with over windows
<Rio> wow... Quintin is such an a$$...
<Quintin> SaveFerris_: ... apt-get install
<SaveFerris_> OHHHH ok thx
<Rio> Quintin hows that working out for you?
<empiric> hi all
<IdleOne> Rio, stop please
<rmd_> Rio, probably about the same as you censoring your curse words with dollar signs like a 12 year-old
<jo_> #ubuntu
<Rio> funny how you point to me, IdleOne....
<empiric> i have kde installed on sles10
<Rio> and rmd
<pianoboy3333> What's a program for gtk/linux/gnome that can read power tab/guitar pro files?
<silox> Im getting this errror "Path is not Writable -- make sure you chmod +w this path" when i try do set a mounted smb share as Download folder in TorrentFlux. I have chmoded the directory to 777... Any ideas?
<BulletXt> tuxguitar
<IdleOne> Rio,  chewed out Quintin also just a minute ago now Im asking you both to stop
<melih> hi
<patrick_king> is there a way changing the user mailx sends out in an email via php sendmail
<rmd_> Rio, the point is just ask questions and ignore people that annoy you.  if an op deems a transgression to be punishable, it will be done
<melih> can anyone help me
<empiric> i have installed a sun ray system its gnome based which rights his files over kde and now am getting gnome
<empiric> but my users need kde
<Quintin> pianoboy3333: Why not run a windows program with WINE?
<sadistico> anyone know what the the error ""No URI handler implemented for "mms"" means when i try to view streaming video from cnn?
<rmd_> melih, just ask
<Quintin> melih: just ask your question.
<empiric> any idea how i start xdm
<pianoboy3333> Quintin: 'cause my friend had this really good one, I don't remember what it's called
<will> What's apt-cache?
<patrick_king> !mailx
<ubotu> mailx: A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 288 kB
<SaveFerris_> Quitin: after # apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r) it says "E: Invalid operation apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)"
<karthik> guys...help needed?...what is RFCOMM in ubuntu
<karthik> ?
<Quintin> pianoboy3333: then send your friend an email, I'm not psychic.  I didn't find any on first page of google results so I don't know what to ttell you
<karthik> guys...help needed?...what is RFCOMM in ubuntu
<melih> i am using .. ubuntu 6.10
<Quintin> will: "man apt-cache"
<pianoboy3333> Quintin: I'm not asking you... for god's sake...
<melih> and i am from germany.. so i have.. files like mnchen
<rmd_> will, or google it...
<sadistico> anyone know what the the error ""No URI handler implemented for "mms"" means when i try to view streaming video from cnn?
<Quintin> SaveFerris_: apt-get install linux-headers will probably work.
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333, search synaptic for guitar should give you a few apps
<karthik> guys...help needed?...what is RFCOMM in ubuntu
<rmd_> sadistico, probably means that you need media player to watch it
<sadistico> darn
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: I don't think it's one of those
<will> Quintin: "No manual entry for apt-cach"
<rmd_> sadistico, what are you using now?  toem?  xine?
<sadistico> i just d/l mplayer with apt-ge
<BulletXt> pianoboy,  said tuxguitar
<rmd_> totem*
<sadistico> that doesnt help?
<pianoboy3333> BulletXt: I think that's it
<melih> but .. my gnome replaced letter "" in something like this : ?
<Quintin> sadistico: means there's nothing set to handle mms:// URLs.  you might try looking on the forums.  surely someone else has had your problem.
<roostishaw> what is the shortcut key to minimize a window in ubuntu (gnome)?
<Quintin> will: read what I typed again.
<rmd_> sadistico, what are you using to view media in your browser.  also, which browser?
<jo_> sadisco,: take gstream plugin from syn manager, search with mms, install, restart prog, ready
<karthik> guys...help needed?...what is RFCOMM in ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> BulletXt: where can I get it, sf?
<jo_> Hi I'm having trouble with video playback
<rmd_> sadistico, or just attempt to do what jo_ said
<BulletXt> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/download.html
<sadistico> rmd_:Im trying to watch a video on CNN.com aout prince henry
<jo_> The video is tearing
<will> Quintin: Okay. Thanks.
<sadistico> rmd_: Im using mozilla
<jo_> I mean, I get nice playback and all, from mplayer it doens't complain
<rmd_> sadistico, read what jo_ wrote
<jo_> however the frames look choppy in X
<melih> can anyone help me please
<sadistico> jo_ :  thanks
<hoagie> Whenever I try to open azureus it immediately shuts down upon opening, any ideas?
<Maximus5684> Jo_, are you using Beryl?
<jo_> well melih whats up"
<jo_> yes beryl
<karthik> guys...help needed?...what is RFCOMM in ubuntu...is RFCOMM is same as COMM in windows?
<karthik> guys...help needed?...what is RFCOMM in ubuntu...is RFCOMM is same as COMM in windows?
<IdleOne> hoagie, need to install java. sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<melih> hi jo,
<Maximus5684> XGL or AIGLX?
<IdleOne> !patience | karthik
<ubotu> karthik: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rmd_> hoagie, use BitTornado? ;).  jk.  make sure you've got an updated installation of java
<melih> i am using .. ubuntu 6.10
<jo_> but having choppy X always also under other w-managers like w-maker
<melih> and i am from germany.. so i have.. files like mnchen
<melih> but .. my gnome replaced letter "" in something like this : ?
<hoagie> rmd: thanks I'll try it
<will> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jo_> AIGLX
<karthik> guys...help me...really need this help..guys...help needed?...what is RFCOMM in ubuntu...is RFCOMM is same as COMM in windows?
<melih> jo, did u read my problem..now
<moneyman> hello? How do i turn off beryl
<Quintin> moneyman: /join #beryl
<yomm> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jo_> no i didnt i just popped in
<IdleOne> karthik, no one knows! asking in another 10 seconds probably wont get you the answer please stop repeating yourself
<jo_> can you describe it again
<SaveFerris_> Quitin: it says i have the newest version of the linux headers but "startx" still fails to load the nvidia moduel
<melih>  i am using .. ubuntu 6.10
<melih>  and i am from germany.. so i have.. files like mnchen
<jo_> me too
<melih> but .. my gnome replaced letter "" in something like this : ?
<jo_> keyboard layout problem
<yomm> !enter !melih
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter !melih - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo_> try to type right alt and u
<IdleOne> karthik, RFCOMM is a special bluetooth serial port emulation over radio frequency ( google 3 link first page )
<Quintin> SaveFerris_: it's "Quintin".  How did you install the driver?
<IdleOne> s/3/3rd
<jo_> du brauchst "language-support"erweiterung auf deutsch
<Quintin> SaveFerris_: you need to reinstall nvidia's .run after you get your kernel headers installed
<melih> 
<melih> jo  per apt get installieren
<jo_> ja oder syn manager, besser weil supermarkt
<IdleOne> karthik, your welcome btw
<IdleOne> !de
<SaveFerris_> Quintin: My apologies, I had an nvidia driver installed, then yesterday I did a massive upgrade and now it is doing all this crazy stuff. I'll go look for something about installing the nvidia driver.
<Orfeous> are there any program for mounting harddisk and make them automount in start?
<Quintin> Orfeous: man fstab
<Orfeous> any kind of device manager or something
<jo_> !pt
<melih> Orfeous, fstab?
<will> Does anyone know of any data recovery software for Linux other than dd_rescue?
<jo_> !nl
<IdleOne> bot is down?
<will> That I can use with a GUI?
<Orfeous> i know fstab, but are there no graphical one?
<Quintin> SaveFerris_: If you install the driver from official nvidia release, you have to reinstall any time you change kernel
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<will> !data recovery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data recovery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo_> now i know whats bot, sorry guys
<jo_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<melih> jo_, danke fr denn tipp.. hat geholfen.. ;-)
<jo_> coool
<dyrne> Orfeous: there is xvmount which is a front end to edit fstab i think
<jo_> thats fine
<jo_> wow my first 5 mins on irc I helped
<IdleOne> jo_, it's all downhill from here :P
<sverek> hello i have a fujitsu siemens laptop (p2120)  had 6.06 on it and wireless worked fine. upgraded to 6.10 and everything but wifi works the card is listed in the device manager but i dont have it in the network manager (i use wep on the basestation)
<sverek> any hints?
<jo_> ououou
<jo_> but well beter downhill than upstream to someplace
<sverek> is wlan0 the new name of wifi cards?
<jo_> who needs help
<jo_> NEXT
<SaveFerris_> Quintin: shouldn't "# apt-get nvidia-linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run" get the package?
<bauer77> sverek mine is ra0
<SaveFerris_> or is there a better way?
<melih> where can i config my standart web browser
<sverek> bauer i dont have that at least, only new thing is wlan0  but looks lika the ethernet nic  and no wireless settings
<jo_> melih, how
<jo_> gconf-edit
<bauer77> sverek if you go into your network under system it should tell you what adapters you have running
<melih> becauser afters installing opera, opera seems to be the standart one..
<melih> but i want to use firefox instead of
<jo_> gconf-edit in terminal
<jo_> than
<rmd_> is anyone in here familiar with thunar custom actions?
<silox> !torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<jo_> sorry
<jo_> gconf-editor
<Shadeline> With GCC i get gcc: hello.c: No such file or directory and gcc: no input files when using ubuntu... first time trying to get gcc working in a linux enviroment.
<ant> anyone had success running telnet?
<melih> jo_, but i cant find it there
<jo_> melih: gconf-editor in terminal, than go to "desktop>gnome>application>browser" there you set standard browser
<Shadeline> Alsa sound does not work in Ubuntu .. Ive tried awhile back using the FAQs and a website claming to have the steps on how to make sound work.. Ubuntu's sound does not work for me.  <-- unbuntu sound problem.
<Byan> is there a way to create an alias of a user?
<jo_> melih: or panel>system>prefered aplications>browser
<melih> jo_, but it it strange.. because there . it seems to bee firefox as my standartbrowser
<jo_> try my 2. thing
<melih> ok
<Shadeline> Am I here?
<Shadeline> can someone see this..??
<jo_> Shadeline: yeah
<Shadeline> thanks
<jo_> ok
<rmd_> i thought you were kitting
<hoagie> rmd_: I installed the java package but azureus won't open
<melih> panel -> system -> i can t find prefered aplications
<jo_> so many kitters around eh
<ucordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jo_> lol
<Shadeline> ... Just wondering why I wasnt being answered with my questions.. other than someone not knowing.
<cbhworld> apparently the guy who controls the router where I'm living can monitor what website I'm going to - any idea how i could get around this?
<melih> there are only dns_sd, http_proxy, proxy_smb
<rmd_> hoagie, open a console, type azureus and then when it crashes, paste the error to pastebin
<ant> anyone have success running telnet server?
<jo_> melih: did it work?
<melih> jo_, panel -> system -> i can t find prefered aplications
<jo_> ubuntu 6.10?
<cbhworld> could I use a proxy or something to work around this?
<AlexC_> Morning all,
<Shadeline> anyone know where i can go to get information on how to use GCC with ubuntu?
<will> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<alani> hi, I want to open an .swf file to watch it. I try with Firefox but nothing. I have flash player installed
<will> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<HymnToLife> !gcc | Shadeline
<ubotu> Shadeline: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<will> What's telnet?
<yomm> ucordes : rofl :)
<Shadeline> !gcc
<AlexC_> !flash | alani
<ubotu> alani: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<HymnToLife> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<jo_> Shadeline: I think it's something like devel base or some
<ant> i specefically want to use telnet, depsite plain text packets...
<cbhworld> nevermind...
<jo_> ant what is the problem w telnet?
<sadistico> Can someoen help me with this problem? I keep getting this message No URI Handler for "mms". when trying to view streaming videos online.
<melih> jo_, panel -> system -> i can t find prefered aplications
<ant> cant seem to get the server up
<AlexC_> melih: System->Prefs->Prefered apps
<alani> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<hektik> when i start up the amd64 desktop disk for edgy, it freezes once it hits the x server, any ideas ?
<sadistico> k ill check it out
<jo_> melih: try above all is the panel, there is "system>preferences>prefered applications
<jo_> ??
<betatux> !flash > me
<jo_> ant: sorry don't know about that.
<jo_> but again, telnet sucks
<ant> jonathaN: i agree
<ucordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<hoagie> can you give me the link for ubuntu pastebin
<jo_> did you try telnet localhost
<AlexC_> !paste | hoagie
<ubotu> hoagie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shadeline> urmm.. I want to compile my own source code.. *.C source code using GCC, but it tells me the file does not exist or the directory does not exist.. even though i know they do..
<jo_> !pastebin
<HymnToLife> hoagie, /topic ftw
<sadistico> wait thhose pages dont help at all
<alani> "But please use free formats if you can:"  !! Ubuntu doesn't uses closed drivers?!
<jo_> gcc -o output input.c
<sadistico> I just need to know how to play streaming media
<AlexC_> alani: by default, no.
<jo_> do you own the file
<gremlin> hello. I'm trying to set up sendmail on ubuntu so that I can send mail from php. Can anyone help me with this. I'm totally offtopic and I wish it solved asap. thanks
<Shadeline> yes.
<Shadeline> I
<AlexC_> gremlin: #php #sendmail
<jo_> and is gcc workingk? gcc -v
<jo_> !is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sadistico> !mplayer
<Shadeline> gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<melih_> AlexC_, a hint, why i can find.. pref under system?
<alani> AlexC_ what do you mean by default? when will you get asked to use a close driver?
<balrok> hi, how can i install opengl?
<gtk_sp> @search logs
<Ubugtu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<AlexC_> alani: you'll never get asked to use one. Ubuntu by defaul t does not play non-free formats such as mp3 due to licenseing issues
<Shadeline> what is the name of a executeable file for ubuntu?
<jo_> melih_: do you have a standart installation?
<Shadeline> i know windows is .exe
<jo_> there should be a panel with System>Preferences
<melih_> yes...
<alani> Shadeline: unix don't have a postfix for an executable
<jo_> I have no clue what it's called in german
<melih_> i think the problem is.. xchat
<sageek> I'm having an issue with grub, i'v installed ubuntu and added my windows lba to menu.lst, tho when im trying to boot im getting "invaild or unsupported executeable format" i'v searched google and cannot find a correct answer.
<melih_> under System -> pref -> pref..
<melih_> which i found now...
<Shadeline> alani: so.. the program is just a name? no dot anything?
<jo_> system.>einstellungen>lieblings..bla?
<melih_> my browser is firefox
<alani> nope
<jo_> and u installed opera?
<alani> you can name it program.Shadeline
<jo_> from the repo's ?
<Shadeline> urmm.. neat.
<alani> it will still run :-)
<melih_> but.. the link, which i open in xchat.. are opening by opera
<rmd_> hoagie, ever get that error pasted?
<jo_> if not from the repo's maybe that's wrong...
<AJIEXA> hi all
<jo_> ok then maybe it's in xchat.
<AlexC_> melih_: then set you're prefered application to Firefox. System->Preferences->Prefered applications
<Shadeline> gcc: hello.c: No such file or directory
<jo_> if all else fails, reinstall xchat.
<jo_> hehehehhe
<RageMax> is there a way to rerun the update-manager to correct all of the /etc changes after I already upgraded to edgy by changing the values in sources.list. I see that I don't have all of the UUID changes that I had in my clean edgy install
<dcordes> any ops in here?
<AlexC_> dcordes: why's that?
<LjL> dcordes: what is the matter?
<jo_> ok cheerio, Ill be chatting on second jive now!
<AJIEXA> what a program i must use to read information about Mp3tag - can i wright "ls" with some arguments to see this ?
<jo_> bye!
<AlexC_> bye
<snez> is there a way to find the MAJOR and MINOR numbers of a device ?
<ompaul> snez, that no longer matters in with udev
<ompaul> snez, if the module is in available it device node is created
<Shadeline> how do i change the permissions of a file if I am the admin.
<AlexC_> sudo chmod
<snez> ompaul, great, brb
<ompaul> Shadeline, careful with that
<sadistico> !basic commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic commands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> Shadeline: chmod --help
<sadistico> !terminal basics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminal basics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hoagie> rmd_: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6623/
<sadistico> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<sageek> I'm repeating my Q since nobody replied.
<ompaul> Shadeline, what stuff do you want to change?
<sageek> I'v installed ubuntu recenetly and grub too, tho i can't add my old win xp into grub menu.lst, when i try to boot its says unsupported executable format
<Shadeline> just one file.. I can go to the guest area and switch users.. but i just wish to do it from here.. hello.c
<RageMax> my distro is all wonky because I didn't use the update-manager
<ompaul> Shadeline, okay, I was asking because some people change programs that should not be changed and then wonder why the box does not work
<dcordes> AlexC_, LjL : did you get the query?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<me> hello fellas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Shadeline> what do i need to do to make it avaible to me?
<rmd_> hoagie, that's all wonky.  i've got no clue.  in lieu of my knowing how to fix your problem... i would say that BitTornado is just as good and takes up far fewer resources.
<necronz> @!_UnDer
<scoates> hello
<necronz> HeLLo
<Shadeline> nevermind.. i dont want to bore you with the "basics"
<AlexC_> dcordes: no, but I'm not an op - LjLis, though
<necronz> '_'_'
<chipdip> hey, I'm getting a new video care, a Ge-Force 7300GT to be exact, and when I reconfigure X, will it detect it automatically?
<dcordes> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AlexC_> chipdip: if you select 'nv' as the driver, yes
<chipdip> alright
<scoates> something is eating my CPU, and it's not showing up in top (shows the %user high--80%, but doesn't show any processes that are using that much (even summed)). Any idea why that would happen?
<AlexC_> chipdip: you'll have to do, in terminal "sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg"
* necronz Under Tow
<amigrave> Hi, got this dependency problem on edgy : apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev :  libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libdirectfb-dev (>= 0.9.22) but it is not going to be installed     (anyone can help ?)
<chipdip> yep
<chipdip> I know how to configure it, I just wanted to know if it would recognize it
<AlexC_> chipdip: ahh, just make sure =)
<chipdip> It wihehe
<chipdip> erm
<chipdip> ehe
<chipdip> wasnt the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<necronz> _+!-
<melih_> how can i restart my x server?
<AlexC_> amigrave: you may need extra repositors enabled, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<AlexC_> melih_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<scoates> looks similar to this: http://www.phpdoc.info/images/brokentop.png (this was from yesterday)
<amigrave> AlexC_: got universe and multiverse
<Shadeline> is there a C programming channel in this irc?
<hoagie> When i start azureus it crashes upon opening any ideas?
<melih_> but al my xpgrammms like firefox .. shuting down, too ...right?
<ompaul> Shadeline, try #C
<RageMax> what packages moves fstab and grub to the UUID nomenclature?
<ompaul> Shadeline, and don't put that # in the wrong place :)
<AlexC_> chipdip: nope, afaik it's dpkg --reconfigure
<Shadeline> it requires a invitation on ly..
<chipdip> ah
<Shadeline> oh
<Shadeline> no such channel as C
<RageMax> AlexC_: it's dpkg-reconfigure
<ompaul> Shadeline, gcc might help the compiler channel
<chipdip> Thought so
<kunal> can anyone tell me about a good rdc client for ubuntu
<chipdip> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chipdip> Im sure, I just tried on a server here
<Shadeline> compiler channel?
<AlexC_> weird! could have sworn it was --reconfigure lol
<kunal> ?
<chipdip> heh
<ompaul> Shadeline, /join #gcc ?
<chipdip> I may as well try that too, maybe that can be used too
<AlexC_> chipdip: just tried it, it's a no go :P
<Shadeline> sweat thanks, ompaul!!
<ompaul> !enter chipdip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter chipdip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadeline> sweet!
<ompaul> !enter | chipdip
<ubotu> chipdip: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chipdip> meh
<ompaul> Shadeline, that is better :)
<AlexC_> ompaul: it was all on one line :P
<dcordes> !database
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> !db
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kunal> can anyone tell me about a good rdc client for ubuntu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AlexC_> !repeat | kunal
<ubotu> kunal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> dcordes, you can stick the query into a web browser or do /msg botname keyword
<kunal> repeat what alex?
<AlexC_> kunal: you'r question. You repeated it when you've not long asked it
<ompaul> kunal, I hate to say if you click on applications internet there might be a terminal server client if it is for that other o/s if not you can do sudo apt-get install xtightvnc
<dcordes> ompaul: i didn't know about the possibility to /msg the bots. thanks for this piece of information
<ompaul> dcordes, there is a lot I don't know too :)
<kunal> ok that helps - thanks paul
<lyam> why i cant find my inittab file in /etc dir under Edgy?
<AlexC_> lyam: /etc/init.d ?
<LjL> lyam: because edgy uses upstart, and there's no inittab there
<LjL> !upstart > lyam    (lyam, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bauer77> hey how do I view free space on the hard drive?
<LjL> bauer77: df -h
<AlexC_> bauer77: or for a GUI way, Places->Computer->Right click on hard drive, properties
<dettoaltrimenti_> hey- I formatted an old computer while installing linux, and got an error message halfway through saying it couldn't write to the drive, and that it's probably a hard disk error- can I run fsck on a live cd, or somehow run diagnostics on the harddrive that is now completely formatted?
<bauer77> I did df -h but I dont see the extra space I should have there
<AlexC_> bauer77: maybe someone filled it up :P
<ompaul> bauer77, did you add a disk?
<AlexC_> I really should run away from IRC and get some work done ...
<snez> ompaul, i am looking for a /dev/tcp device but cannot find one, do you know if ubuntu has renamed it?
<bauer77> hehe Alex
<ghadi> hello,plz someone can help me about getting a program on ubuntu that plays mp3's?
<ompaul> snez, what do you want to drive over it?
<AlexC_> !mp3 | ghadi
<ubotu> ghadi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dettoaltrimenti_> !mp3 | ghadi
<The_Machine> anyone have a problem with rdesktop and Beryl?
<Zambezi> Anyone here using Gtkpod? It's a little bit trick to understand.
<me> use the command
<ompaul> snez, ppp ? eth0 or some such
<bauer77> no not a secondary disk, just didnt format the whole disk during installation
<me> ghadi
<AlexC_> !anyone | The_Machine | Zambezi
<ubotu> The_Machine | Zambezi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ompaul> bauer77, sudo fdisk -L
<GMWeezel> Is there a program I can use to make more Ubuntu themes so I don't have to gedit text files?
<me> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<snez> ompaul, hm, i think its /sys/class/net/eth0
<The_Machine> I'm experiencing a problem with rdesktop + Beryl where the RDP session is somewhat transparent, making it pointless to use it.  Can anyone help?
<bauer77> thanks ompaul
<ghadi> somebody knows a software else then XMMS that plays mp3 or video files?
<AlexC_> ghadi: Audacious
<ghadi> please
<AlexC_> ghadi: VLC,
<wheels3572> Can someone help me to find where evoultion stores it's files.  I wanna add the evolution icon to the launchbar
<Akhorahil> ghadi: amarok for mp3, mplayer/vlc/totem etc for video
<AlexC_> wheels3572: for the command just enter in "evoultion"
<Akhorahil> you need to install restricted stuff for codec's etc if i'm right
<ghadi> AlexC_,  where i can download amarok ?
<wheels3572> AlexC_, ok ty
<Pep> ola!
<sageek> a progesss, I'm trying to boot winxp with two single lines (root (hd0,4) and chainloader +1) getting to the "starting up..." level and stuck, ideas?
<AlexC_> ghadi: System->Admin->Synaptic
<SaveFerris_> How do i enable universe from terminal?
<AlexC_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Akhorahil> ghadi: it is in repo's, you might need to enable universe and multiverse
<Zambezi> I can't transfer files to my iPod using gtkpod. And I need help with that.
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghadi> k
<ompaul> The_Machine, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<ghadi> ty
<wheels3572> Where can I find the evolution Icons?
<AlexC_> wheels3572: /usr/share/pixmaps
<wheels3572> AlexC_, ty
<AlexC_> wheels3572: then maybe in /usr/share/pixmaps/evolution ... not sure, one or the other either way
<SaveFerris_> AlexC_: "sudo: gedit: command not found"
<wheels3572> AlexC_, Ok ty
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: do you use KDE?
<detto> Zambezi- use Amarok, it's way better
<detto> hey- I formatted an old computer while installing linux, and got an error message halfway through saying it couldn't write to the drive, and that it's probably a hard disk error- can I run fsck on a live cd, or somehow run diagnostics on the harddrive that is now completely formatted?
<SaveFerris_> When X decides to work (which it's not doing right now) I'm using XFCE in Xubuntu
<SaveFerris_> ^AlexC_
<ompaul> detto, you can fsck -y /dev/device before it is mounted
<lyam> is where an utility what manages daemons on Edgy?
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: oh well if you've not in X then gedit wont work. Instead fo sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlexC_> s/fo/do
<OuZo__> hi all, does anybody know a java irc channel? thanks
<AlexC_> #java OuZo__ ?
<snez> OuZo__: ##java
<wheels3572> AlexC_, Do you know anything about files that are saved to the desktop of Ubuntu 6.10 edgy not showing up at all?
<AlexC_> wheels3572: right click on Desktop, show hidden files?
<OuZo__> AlexC_: snez: thanks
<Opermax> Hi! I have Ubuntu 6.10 and want to know which gcc-version and kernel-headers I need in order to compile new drivers. Since it is a WLAN-Card-driver I would like to know, when compiled, in which folder I have to copy it, since there were problems with that under Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. Thanks!
<AlexC_> wheels3572: woops, no what am I thinking that's windows!
<wheels3572> AlexC_, I have no right click on desktop
<SaveFerris_> wheels3572: you can always go to System>File manager and acces them from there
<hektik> when i start up the amd64 desktop disk for edgy, it freezes once it hits the x server, any ideas ?
<AlexC_> wheels3572: I don't know sorry,
<Pep> ola!
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, I know that but it would be alot easier to just click them on desktop lol
<sebrock> has anybody successfully installed a new directory to Thunderbird? I get the message that it is installed but no new directory is shown...
<wheels3572> AlexC_, ok np ty
<Pep> algun espaol??
<Pep> tenia una pregunta
<AlexC_> wheels3572: unhide them ?
<AlexC_> !es | Pep
<ubotu> Pep: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rylan> Fack, i am starting to really get unhappy about all the things that are just not working on this computer
<Pep> esque soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu
<SaveFerris_> wheels3572: lol ya i know what you mean
<rylan> is there any way to downgrade to Dapper?
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, That's how I know there not showing up on desktop cuz I did goto Thunar and that way and they ARE THERE that way lol
<PCGenie> hello, I need to delete some history entries, I tried history -d  but that does not work; how do I delete entries with a command switch?
<ompaul> Pep,            /join #ubuntu-es
<wheels3572> AlexC_, gonna try that now
<sebrock> sorry I meant dictionary
<ghadi> guys am new on ubuntu or linux systems.. i wanna play my mp3's and video's, i can't, i can't find or activate xmms or know  how to install a program on this os, can someone give me a link to to download a prg and how to install it please?kindly
<rylan> is there any way to downgrade to Dapper?
<wheels3572> AlexC_, nope didnt' work either
<posingaspopular> !multimedia
<wheels3572> hmmmmmm
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<AlexC_> !mp3 | ghadi
<ubotu> ghadi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexC_> ghadi: I've already given you the link twice :P
<posingaspopular> that will get you rolling
<wheels3572> to the KB's I go lol
<AlexC_> wheels3572: you removed the "." from the start of the file...yes?
<Opermax> Hi! I have Ubuntu 6.10 and want to know which gcc-version and kernel-headers I need in order to compile new drivers. Since it is a WLAN-Card-driver I would like to know, when compiled, in which folder I have to copy it, since there were problems with that under Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. Thanks!
<ghadi> AlexC_,  lol man i dunno how:P
<AlexC_> !repeat | Opermax
<ubotu> Opermax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jc-denton> i have a gnome question
<wheels3572> AlexC_, Yes it was a file I saved on my own actually
<AlexC_> ghadi: then read the links I gave you!
<rylan> is there any way to downgrade to Dapper?
<SaveFerris_> AlexC_: so what do i do in this /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<ompaul> rylan, no - it is called upgrade there is no downgrade other than reisntall - if it because an upgrade went bad - I ask you do consider that upgrade is Ubuntu -> Ubuntu not Ubuntu + random bits to do other stuff
<jc-denton> how can i get rid of the icons on the desktop
<jc-denton> ?
<jc-denton> :)
<posingaspopular> jc-denton: what icons?
<AlexC_> jc-denton: delete them?
<dm82m> dear all
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, What exactly you trying to do?
<posingaspopular> right click will do it
<rylan> ompaul, what?
<jc-denton> no i mean like
<up365> rylan, format reinstall been there done that but back to edgy
<SaveFerris_> enable universe so i can apt-get nvidia-glx
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: you should see a # next to certain lines like deb http://security ..... deb-src ... remove the # from all of those lines (but not the ones that look like comments in teh code)
<jc-denton> the harddrive and so
<dm82m> is here anyone who can explain me how to install vmware player 1.0.03 on ubuntu 6.10 ? please msg me! thanks!!!
<posingaspopular> delete them completly?
<jc-denton> interesting the "computer" does not show up on the desktop
<ubuntu> hello how i can install ubuntu in a dell poweredge with lsi raid 1++
<ubuntu> poweredge 840
<jc-denton> but the win partition
<empiric> helo
<rylan> up365, problem is, a lot of shit is just plain old not working.
<lyam> how to manage stop/start daemons on bootup process?
<jc-denton> i think it's not that easy configurable
<ompaul> rylan, no downgrade ;;  upgrade is Ubuntu -> Ubuntu ;; it is not  Ubuntu + random bits to do other stuff -> Ubuntu
<jc-denton> u have to use gconf or so
<evilbolt> Hi all, does anyone know how to install application/x-mplayer-2. It says the mozilla plugin for mplayer is installed under synaptic but I still get the error saying I need it
<up365> rylan,  with edgy ?
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, There should be only like 4 to 6 that have the # in front of the website address.  Remove the #'s from in front
<rylan> up365, yeah, took me forever to get drivers and everything working. and now. there not working AGAIN
<carlos> hello
<AlexC_> hi,
<rylan> up365, and yes, with edgy
<dm82m> is here anyone who can explain me how to install vmware player 1.0.03 on ubuntu 6.10 ? please msg me! thanks!!!
<evilbolt> Do I need to do something else?
<rylan> up365, i switched to linux for stability. and this is far from stable
<carlos> how i can install ubuntu server in a dell poweredge 840 with raid 1?
<Gov> Hi, can anyone help. I've installed Ubuntu Alternative. But when i boot it i just get a blank screen, is there a command to startx in vga mode?
<up365> rylan I have kinda learned to be very careful what I install on edgy
<becki> i got nexuiz running out of the box, but i don't have eny 3d support configued, how is that possible?
<AlexC_> Gov: startx or sudo gdm
<AlexC_> woops, just gdm I mean
<Gov> oh thanks :) i'll try that
<rylan> up365, so have i. is there anyway to keep my data and clean out all the programs i have installed?
<ompaul> dm82m, you could pay vmware for help with that  - this is a ubuntu support channel not a vmware channel :)
<rylan> up365, start again so to speak
<jc-denton> so any ideas
<up365> rylan, I just went thru that very process this weekend
<l337h4x> fuck me plaease
<l337h4x> i want some cock
<jc-denton> lol
<AlexC_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<l337h4x> plz
<rylan> up365,  then i suppose you are the best person to speak to on this
<l337h4x> plz coc
<l337h4x> cock plz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-211-7-176.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<timon346> `Can somebody help me @ Ubuntu installation?
<dm82m> is it possible to install an tar.gz / rpm packet on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Gov> gdm = blank screen also :(
<jc-denton> ok then i ask on gimpnet
<Gov> any more advice?
<rylan> up365, i just dont want to lose all my photos and music i put on the machine. i cant back it up
<AlexC_> apokryphos: ahh, thanks =)
<The_Machine> ompaul: seems everyone in there is dead :/
<posingaspopular> spammer trolls
<ompaul> The_Machine, sorry?
<shatrat> dm82m, its certainly possible to compile something in a tarball, and you can install rpms with alien but I wouldnt do that except as a last resort.  Look for a repository or at least a .deb of the program you want
<SaveFerris_> AlexC_: Mk, i took the # from all the lines that had URLS in them then typed "apt-get install nvidia-glx" and now it says "Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate"
<posingaspopular> dm82m: yes but it takes quite a while
<The_Machine> #ubuntu-effects..  dead..
<evilbolt> Does anyone know what Firefox would request application/x-mplayer-2 even though I have the mozilla mplayer plugin installed?
<timon346> Can Somebody halt me @ Ubunut installation?
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: sudo apt-get update
<javiolo> hi
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: you have to update the package list, with that command - then it should be ok to install
<Gov> how can i update graphics cards drivers? I can boot to gui atm. Just get a blank screen! Help :)
<AlexC_> javiolo: hi,
<AlexC_> !ati | gov
<ubotu> gov: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gortba_> Can someone help me with installing FrostWire?
<AlexC_> Gov: that's for nVidia aswell, not just ATI - read those links
<Gov> ty
* Yoshiball is away: Absent
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, Also if I may add to that.  If it's referring to another name it should give you that name that it's referring to
<ubuntujoopo> how do i check if some one has been online ?
* Yoshiball is back (gone 00:00:02)
<wheels3572> gortba_, Sure what is going on
<SaveFerris_> AlexC_: thats what # apt-get update does... right?
<IdleOne> !away > Yoshiball
<javiolo> Im installing ubuntu on a office but it doesnt recognize the network card, any help ?
<ompaul> The_Machine, ahh wait a while there - they are the ones who know that stuff inside out
<up365> rylan, ouch, if you could get another HDD to transfer to external HD is the only way to save your stuff
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: apt-get update   updates the package list, yeah
<rylan> up365, feck.
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: you should run that command every time you add a new repository,
<disasm> trying to get lirc working with iguanair... I installed iguanair, got it working fine, downloaded latest lirc and it says it needs header/libs for iguanaIR, which are in /usr/local/include and /usr/local/lib respectively. Any ideas?
<shiloh> Hi, should I upgrade my pentium 2 box to Ubuntu Edgy? Or should I stick to dapper 6.06LTS?
<gortba_> wheels3572: Thanks, I downloaded the .deb and installed it as directed using dpkg. Then I try to start it and nothing. I think it's a java issue
<rylan> up365, i dont know what it is on my computer that is facking up everything. i wish i knew
<AlexC_> shiloh: up to you - though I would wait till Feisty is releaed April 19th
<IdleOne> !upgrade | shiloh
<up365> rylan, is this a video issue ?
<ubotu> shiloh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wheels3572> gortba_, well if you hold on one second I may be able to help you even more
<timon346> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME @ Ubuntu Installation?
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AlexC_> !caps | timon346
<ubotu> timon346: please see above
<ubuntujoopo> any one know how to check is some one has been online ?
<AlexC_> wow, the bots got smart!
<evilbolt> Does anyone know what Firefox would request application/x-mplayer-2 even though I have the mozilla mplayer plugin installed? Does it not support FF2?
<gortba_> <wheels3572>: Ok thanks
<evilbolt> why*
<gortba_> wheels3572: Thanks
<ubuntujoopo> !seen amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wheels3572> gortba_, can I suggest you download frostwire from the repos here
<SaveFerris_> AlexC_: still getting the same problem after #apt-get update
<rbil> rylan: came in late on your conversation. what probs are u having?
<dyrne> shiloh:youre not running gnome on that i trust?
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: why the # ?
<wheels3572> gortba_, sudo apt-get install frostwire
<ompaul> ubuntujoopo, that is not a function of the bots here try /msg seenserv username
<rylan> up365, just that my graphics card is not excelerating, my sound card has the temperment of a pms-ing vallygirl, and installing anything seems to cause my computer to spew random ambiguous errors.
<javiolo> ubuntu doesnt recognize my broadcom neXtreme gigabit ethernet, any idea ?
<ubuntujoopo> thank you
<gortba_> wheels3572: Ok I'll try..but I think I may have tried that before...hang on
<rylan> rbil, just that my graphics card is not excelerating, my sound card has the temperment of a pms-ing vallygirl, and installing anything seems to cause my computer to spew random ambiguous errors.
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: that makes it a comment, which means the command wont get run. you need to type in "sudo apt-get update" no #
<robby> my internal wireless card is installed using ndiswrapper, it shows up when i do iwconfig as eth1, but im unable to connect to any networks
<SaveFerris_> AlexC_: I'm not putting it in there, i thought that just signified a cmd
<ompaul> !broadcom > javiolo
<becki> what is blubuntu?
<DrNickRiviera> this question isn't directly related to ubuntu, but how can i add up all numbers found in a text file? (expect i have to use egrep but am unsure how exactly to do it)
<SaveFerris_> i'm just dumb
<timon346> Can pls somebody help me@ubuntu installation? i have a big problem
<ompaul> javiolo, read the stuff the bot messaged you
<up365> rylan,  I believe Ive heard of internet storage sites you know HDs that you can save stuff on , dont think its free though
<AlexC_> SaveFerris_: ahh, best not to do that :P confuses people as it means a comment in coding/commands
<javiolo> ompaul thanks but it seems that its for wifi cards
<gortba_> wheels3572: Do I need to uninstall the other one first?
<ompaul> !install > timon346 (read the message from ubotu)
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, I may be able to help you
<rylan> up365, i was hoping for more of a command that could reset my computers configuration back to when i first installed the os
<wheels3572> gortba_, I would honestly yes
<AlexC_> Yeah ... I _really_ should get off IRC this time ...
<AlexC_> bye all!
<evilbolt> Has anyone gotten streaming wmv/wma to work in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, ok you wanna IM me?
<Foxtrot> Halloj
<up365> rylan, nothing like that even though Win has a good idea there
<SaveFerris_> wheels3572: thatd be good
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, go ahead and msg me privately then
<rbil> rylan, did u originally install dapper and then upgraded it to edgy?
<rylan> up365, win? what idea?
<dyrne> rylan: maybe you could stdout every package installed and pipe it to dpkg-reconfigure ;)
<rylan> rbil, nope. started fresh with edgy
<wheels3572> gortba_, let me know when you have uninstalled that please
<littlegator> How do I get a .exe file from my Ubuntu partition to a windows NTFS partition?
<rylan> dyrne, could you repeat that in plain english?
<evilbolt> Does firefox have to be configured a certain way to work with mplayer plugin?
<up365> rylan, windows has an option to reset your computer to the last time everything worked
<gortba_> wheels3572:  Ok...umm this might sound silly but I'm trying to remember how to uninstall
<littlegator> What is the ubuntu file browser called?
<IdleOne> nautilus
<wheels3572> gortba_, apt-get remove frostwire
<littlegator> hm
<guerby> hi, is there a way to keep booting on a specific kernel version and ignore upgrades? (newer kernels don't work)
<rylan> up365, that would be a nice feature in linux, it is rather prone to PEBKAC errors
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, What's the exact msg your getting can you pastebin that to me?
<IdleOne> ok what is PEBKAC?
<up365> rylan, your sound problem you dont have both a card and onboard sound do you ?
<SaveFerris_> wheels3572: i just need to register
<gortba_> wheels3572:  Ok uninstalling now. Thanks..I don't uninstall programs that often
<SaveFerris_> gimme a sec
<Gov> hey to the person that send me to update my Ati Drivers! THANKYOU!!! IT WORKED A TREAT :) !!!!!
<rylan> up365, no, i had to feck with it to get anything out of it,
<gortba_> wheels3572: Ok it's uninstalled
<wheels3572> gortba_, anytime.
<wheels3572> SaveFerris_, Ok np
<wheels3572> ok
<Hohlraum> anything beyond installing and running desktop-effects to get compiz going on feisty?
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who knows how to use racoon?
<evilbolt> Anyone?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | rylan
<ubotu> rylan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wheels3572> ok
<gortba_> wheels3572: Ok I'm trying to install now
<wheels3572> gortba_, ok what I suggest now
<gortba_> wheels3572: Go ahead
<wheels3572> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<robby> gtk_sp, are you here?
<curto> can anyone help me get wireless working on a dell inspiron 9100? I tried some instructions with ndiswrapper and I'm having no luck
<rylan> IdleOne, i said "feck" last i checked that wasnt an evil one
<wheels3572> gortba_, if that dont work let me know
<gortba_> wheels3572: right...I'll do that now
<gortba_> wheels3572: ok
<wheels3572> gortba_, ok
<IdleOne> rylan, the intent is the same therfore just as bad :)
<argon> hello! Can anyone tell me what this means: try emerge -1 =x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7 and emerge xgl
<rylan> IdleOne, well i will try not to use "colourful language"
<argon> Am I supposed to write some of this in the terminal?
<CapaH> Is there anyone here to whom this phrase: "I am attempting to use racoon and ISAKMPD" -- makes sense? :)
<IdleOne> rylan, thanks
<evilbolt> Will someone please help me with my firefox/mplayer issues?
<up365> rylan, try this site http://www.ubuntuforums.org/index.php Ive found much help here
<dyrne> rylan: english: sudo -s then do:    for i in $(grep Package /var/lib/dpkg/status| sed 's/Package: //g'); do dpkg-reconfigure $i;done im sure nothing bad would happen :)
<lyam> what is default runlevel when booting ubuntu?
<gortba_> wheels3572: I got a problem. Do you know the website for the pastebin so I can show you?
<wheels3572> gortba_, sure
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carlos> can anyone help inst
<wheels3572> IdleOne, ty forgot ubotu had that lol
<rylan> dyrne, i think you just confused me even more. could you just give me the command to copy into terminal?
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<posingaspopular> inst?
<ompaul> !nickspam | AMD-ubuntuPOWER
<ubotu> AMD-ubuntuPOWER: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<mega``> sup
<phisher1> sup
<dyrne> rylan: im not sure id actually do that
<gortba_> wheels3572: Here is what I get
<gortba_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6627/
<StoneNote> CapaH, I have not a clue. but when I googled I wound up with: IPSec Site-to-Site VPN between FreeBSD 5.x and the Cisco PIX
<rylan> dyrne, oh.
<wheels3572> gortba_, ok please standby
<gortba_> wheels3572: ok
<rylan> dyrne, so, what can i do then?
<CapaH> StoneNote, : I am trying without very much success to find someone who has a clue :) not an easy task
<wheels3572> gortba_,  can you private msg me please?
<becki> in which package is "import"?
<ezekiel72> i need help getting my server setup with mysql anyone want to help?
<warlocky> Anyone know how to make your box support swedish letters, such as  ?
<Pooky> meh, I hate when something was working, and then a couple updates later, and suddenly it's not working >.<
<ompaul> !lamp > ezekiel72 (please read message from ubotu)
<ezekiel72> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ompaul> ezekiel72, the bot has already send you that -
<dyrne> rylan: you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename' to get a default config for that app.  what application is it youre having a problem with? another option depending on problem is to delete the hiddent .conf file in your home dir when the app reloads youll get a new default one
<ezekiel72> i have it setup
<Pooky> My favorite acronym on that line is DAMP
<Pooky> (Darwin)
<scoates> Please help. Top is showing that my CPU is anywhere from 50-100 used, but summing the process list's %cpu column only adds up to ~20% -- I seem to have a task that's eating CPU, but I can't tell what it is. I don't know what to do.
<rylan> dyrne, thing is. its not just one thing. it seems like everything is being problematic
<gortba_> wheels3572: Did you get the message?
<Kabefis> Hi , i've a problem : my laptop freeze sometimes when i lauch 3D application (game , screensaver etc) , someone know why?
<rylan> dyrne, mostly my graphics card. i think my driver stopped working for some reason. and a lot of programs + my sound card = hate
<wheels3572> gortba_, no sorry
<Yodude> hey i am having a problem changing to the "crystal" KDE-like theme in Open Office 2.0.4, does anybody know how to fix this?
<ompaul> scoates, ps auwx | less and see what is going on there
<dyrne> rylan: the only thing i typically care about in my install is maybe a few files in /etc and then my /home directory. if  you reinstall go ahead and make a seperate partition for /home that way you can keep it as you upgrade and install new versions. you just point the installer to the existing partition and select home from dropdown
<grayscale> could someone help me out, i have a 2-part question.  I installed the nvidia drivers via apt-get and i restarted my system after synaptic asked me to so some updates could take effect, when x tries to load, it says it cant find the X NVIDIA driver.  Also, I'm having problems getting X to display 1440x900.  Any help?
<Yodude> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<dyrne> rylan: what version? dapper or edgy?
<rylan> dyrne, i had no idea what was going on in the install so i just let it have its way with my computer
<naut> what is the safest most reliable ftp daemon for ubutnu
<rylan> dyrne, im using edgy
<wheels3572> gortba_, did you get my msg?
<naut> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<PCGenie> hello, I am still waiting for some guidance on using he command history
<gortba_> wheels3572: yeah, I'm there
<dyrne> PCGenie: history of terminal commands?
<posingaspopular> PCGenie: whats the issue
<jrib> PCGenie: can you be more specific?
<naut> PCGenie, what kind of guidance do you need
<wheels3572> gortba_, did you see what I said to you in private?
<naut> just type history
<Zambezi> What should I write in the mounting commands in Amarok?
<naut> or man history if you need to know more
<naut> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dcordes> PCGenie: you can view a list of typed commands by typing ing cat ~/.bash_history
<naut> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<gortba_> wheels3572: No, I just recieved the message "Hello?" from you
<naut> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 460 kB
<lyam> which folder should i edit (rc0.d-rc6.d) in order to manage processes which starts up in bootup?
<naut> !twoftpd
<ubotu> twoftpd: a simple secure efficient FTP server (programs). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21-1 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 288 kB
<wheels3572> gortba_, ok that was what I sent great ok see you there
<TheFettMan> if I wanted to use sounds from the Creative Commons freesound project commercially could I?
<StoneNote> CapaH, "This is the announcement that the kame project will quit providing a key management daemon, the racoon, and that "ipsec-tools" will become the formal team to release the racoon. The final release of the racoon in the kame project will be on 4/25. ... $Id: index.html,v 1.10 2005/04/28 07:49:47 sakane Exp $" http://www.kame.net/racoon/ page redirects to http://ipsec-tools.sourceforge.net/
<Xenguy> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<dcordes> PCGenie: you can skip through the commands by pressing the up and down arrow keys. i hope i could help
<naut> Xenguy, you would recommend vsftpd?
<dyrne> rylan: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigre alsa-utils   i think thats right. but whats the problem with sound?  graphics issues after upgrade you might need to sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-glx   or something
<Xenguy> naut: definitely
<naut> Xenguy, thanks
<Xenguy> naut: lean and fast :-)
<TheFettMan> if I wanted to use sounds from the Creative Commons freesound project commercially could I? Ex: someone wants me to make a slideshow or series of slideshows with their pictures and I put sounds with them
<Xenguy> naut: yw
<naut> any other opinions on ftp daemons out there?
<rylan> dyrne, i think i will have to tackle that another night, right now i must tackle my girlfriend.
<dcordes> naut: if you are new with ftp servers i can suggest proftpd. you can install a nice gui to control it called gproftpd
<rylan> dyrne, thanks for trying to help
<dyrne> rylan: good call.
<cory_>  i load up ubuntu then the sound keeps playing and i cant login
<justin420> hi all. if i was wanting to change the bitrate at which my wireless nic is connected to its ap; i would put "iwconfig eth1 rate 54M" in a .sh file in /etc/network/if-up.d ?  or is there a different way to do that? which way is best?
<naut> dcordes, I'm more interested in secure and reliable I think
<wheels3572> gortba im not sure your registered with IRC server :).  might be whyI cant see you typing to me if you are in private
<naut> dcordes, ty tho
<scoates> ompaul: ps auxwww | awk {'print $3'} | php -r 'while (!feof(STDIN)) $sum += fgets(STDIN); echo $sum ."\n";'   <-- gives me 11.9, top shows 55%+
<ompaul> TheFettMan, you will have to ask the CC project there there many CC licences and they are all over the place
<ompaul> scoates, some processes are idle
<cory_> i load up ubuntu a sound keeps playing and i cant do anything HELP
<IdleOne> !register > gortba_
<gortba_> wheels3572: You're right. I haven't registered anything
<up365> grayscale, some more info on your system would help narrow down problem
<gortba_> I didn't know I had to do that
<scoates> ompaul: not following.. why whould they be eating CPU if they're idle?
<Orfeous> how to connect to mobile devices via bluetooth? what programs to run?
<scoates> btw, top's showing 55%+ in the "us" field, not the "id" field
<grayscale> up365, what do you need to know?
<wheels3572> gortba ok private msg wont work then lol.  Do you have an Instant messenger?
<cory_> OMFG
<PCGenie> dcordes, hello, I did that, what I want to do is be able to edit the history
<ompaul> scoates, usuall if there was something really eating CPU it would be sitting there on the top of top - but if not then you got issues maybe you have a very fast process - what is the load on the box like
<posingaspopular> wheels3572: why don't you just meet in another room? i use #flood all the time
<ompaul> cory_, not needed
<up365> grayscale, laptop  or not ? videocard  ? tried Beryl?
<grayscale> oh its a desktop, video card is a GeForce Ti 4400
<wheels3572> posingaspopular, ok
<Yodude> hey i can't change my icon theme in OoO 2.0.4 how can i fix this?
<scoates> ompaul: 0.34, 0.52, 0.51  (not too bad, but my CPU is running very hot)
<dyrne> Orfeous: ive heard good things about kdebluetooth
<PCGenie> dcordes, I mean I would like to use a command switch such history -d
<scoates> ompaul: yes, I expect top to show the processes that are eating CPU.. that's my problem
<dcordes> PCGenie: ah you whish to get rid of evidence? bad guy. gedit ~/.bash_history - you can also remove it: rm -r ~/.bash_history
<ompaul> scoates, put ps auwx into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Orfeous> dyrne, ok, i want to connect to it and transfer pictures etc..
<ompaul> scoates, there are exceptions
<wheels3572> gortba_, see you in #flood
<Yodude> so can anyone help?
<Orfeous> dyrne, i have read that my phone is supported
<dcordes> PCGenie: what do you mean b command switch?
<dcordes> by
<ompaul> scoates, read the mailing list on www.linux.ie back about two weeks for something on the same subject
<gortba_> wheels3572: Ok. It's going to take a minute for me to do this
<up365> grayscale, did you follow instructions from a site like this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301499  Is this Dapper or Edgy ?
<wheels3572> gortba_, ok
<grayscale> up365, and I wasnt trying to run something like compiz or beryl, just when i edit my xorg.conf to module "nvidia" it says nvidia doesnt exist even after installing the proper packages
<grayscale> Dapper
<scoates> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6630/
<dyrne> Orfeous: i havent fooled with bluetooth im waiting for the neo to come out before spending much on a phone but id check the wiki or ubuntuforums.org because scanning and stuff the commands at least from cli are a little weird see install maybe bluez-gnome too see what tools you prefer
<OuZo__> hi, i am trying to join the java channel but i get this message:  ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<posingaspopular> msg nickserv
<ompaul> !register > OuZo__ (read the message from the bot)
<blueCmd> is there any way to packetize an ubuntuinstallation for easy rollout? Like say it should install these packages, copy those files from a server and partiton like that
<OuZo__> ompaul: thanks
<Yodude> can i get some OpenOffice help please??
<scoates> blueCmd: you could create a virtual package for apt that has dependencies on everything you want to install, I think
<ezekiel72> why when i install php5 it doesnt install any of the extensions?
<dcordes> Yodude: what is it?
<dcordes> !ask | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PCGenie> dcordes, haha-evidence
<cchance> What can i use to broadcast to a shoutcast server?
<scoates> ezekiel72: you should install them with php5-sqlite (for example)
<cor1> i cant upgrade to edgy i tried:
<cor1> sudp apt-get upgrade
<Yodude> dcordes: i can't change the theme
<cor1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* tont hello at all!
<blueCmd> scoates: Nice idea :)
<mcquaid> ok this is annoying, I downloaded and burnt a bunch of windows software for a friend cause I'm setting up his machine.
<Yodude> dcordes: lol i really want to change my theme to crystal but all i can change to is Industrial icons and Default icons
<ardchoille> cor1: That won't upgrade yo to Edgy
<mcquaid> all the exe had .bin added to them, and even when I removed them, his windows box said these are not valid installers
<Grenadier> Hi guys, I have a quick question... when I try to use aptitude or apt-get for anything, it gives me three packages that were "automatically kept back"...I think it's the next kernel version
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<carlos> I trying to install ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS in a Dell PowerEdge 840 with LSI RAID 1 , when the installation try to detect the disk nothing appear -- --
<posingaspopular> it's not a feature mcquaid
<cor1> ardchoille: how do i upgrade to edgy then
<ghadi> hey guys
<dcordes> Yodude: did you try the OO documentation?
<cchance> What can i use to broadcast to a shoutcast server
<scoates> ompaul: any idea what that linux.ie thread was called?
<posingaspopular> though honestly i dont know abotu burning anything in ubuntu
<blueCmd> ki.ubuntu.com//LiveCDCustomizationHowTo :(
<ardchoille> !upgrade > cor1
<ompaul> scoates, it was to do with cpu iirc but I would have to look that up
<carlos> can anyone help me?
<Yodude> dcordes: i do know how to change the theme, it's just not working
<scoates> ompaul: thanks. notice anything weird in my ps output?
<ardchoille> Grenadier: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dyrne> cchance: alot of people use darkice or icecast
<dcordes> Yodude: sorry i can't help you with that one- never tried to change my theme in oo
<Yodude> dcordes: when i go to tools-Options-Openoffice.org-View and change the icons to Crystal nothing happens
<Grenadier> ardchoille: Could that possibly screw anything up?
<ompaul> scoates, I think the X : -query is a bit high
<ghadi> i got a gst player. the name of file = gst-player-0.8.0.tar.gz i read the installation instructions inside but still couldn't undestood how to install the package, what's the command that i must write plz?
<dcordes> Yodude: you restarted oo?
<posingaspopular> untar
<ardchoille> Grenadier: No, it just updates the kernel.
<scoates> ompaul: ok. any idea how I can "fix" that?
<dcordes> PCGenie: i was just making some fun
<rmd_> holy crap.  i wasnt even aware that open office had theme support...
<ardchoille> Grenadier: Are you on Dapper?
<Yodude> dcordes: yes n didn't work
<ardchoille> rmd_: Neither was I
<dcordes> Yodude: i dunno then sorry
<Grenadier> ardchoille: And is there anything I need to worry about if I do it remotely over SSH instead of in front of the physical computer? Could it screw it up for people using the computer's GUI?
<posingaspopular> ummm i forget how to do that though
<up365> grayscale, you have to be careful which drivers you install check out that link I posted and compare to what you did. I used these directions for Edgy and my previous Dapper for my old GeForce3
<cchance> dyrne, are any of them gui
<cor1> thanks ardchoille it worked!
<ardchoille> cor1: You're welcome :)
<Yodude> dcrodes: k thnkx anyway
<matason> Hi any ideas where I can find a php4 package for ubuntu?
<christianp> hi all
<ardchoille> Grenadier: Are you on Dapper?
<ghadi> i got a gst player. the name of file = gst-player-0.8.0.tar.gz i read the installation instructions inside but still couldn't undestood how to install the package, what's the command that i must write plz?
<scoates> matason: apt-get install php4
<Grenadier> ardchoille: No, I'm on Edgy, but there was a new version of the kernel released, so I think that's why
<Yodude> is there anyone who can help me with OpenOffice? i got a problem with my icons themes in version 2.0.4
<cor1> ardchollie the stuff they told me to do crashed my system then i had to reinstall and i was up tiol 3 am
<matason> When I do apt-get install php4 I get "Couldn't find package php4"
<ardchoille> Grenadier: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update those packages that were auto held back. It's safe to do.
<dsquare> vi .gtkrc-2.02  <--- how do i edit this please? i have already edited it once..
<ompaul> scoates, restart it - ehh I was mistaken the thread was about high disk access
<scoates> matason: I have it in edgy
<domelaci> first time user says to you guys, thanx a lot, for getting me off the XP!!
<Grenadier> ardchoille: Ah, that's what I needed to know...many thanks. :)
<ghadi> please how can i install a .tar.gz file into my system?
<ardchoille> Grenadier: You're welcome :)
<matason> Right I am on dapper
<posingaspopular> ghadi: untar it
<christianp> i installed ubuntu 6.10... i'm coming from ubuntu 6.06 and i notice edgy doesn't find my disks, so i'm looking for the utility called disks in my old dapper instance, but i can't find it in the menu "system"
<posingaspopular> where is the file?
<scoates> ompaul: this is a recurring problem. I'm sure I can solve it by dumping X, but it'll happen again in a few hours
<christianp> where can i find it?
<ompaul> scoates, but ehh really I would not be worried it seems like the machine is not even breaking into a sweat
<rmd_> ghadi, you don't install a tar.gz file into your system.  you unzip it, untar it, and then do something with the files inside.
<ghadi> posingaspopular,  i did man, i don't know what i should write in the terminal to install it..
<scoates> well, my CPU is very hot (fan's high) and that kills battery in a hurry..
<scoates> ompaul: ^
<posingaspopular> oh man i know the command, but i forget it
<ompaul> scoates, ahh laptop - then I would not be running asterisk and lots of other things there
<ompaul> scoates, apache and the like when in "laptop mode"
<jrib> ghadi: what are you trying to install?
<scoates> ompaul:  yeah.. asterisk was for a demo I did last week.. I guess I could kill it..  my main concern is that top is lying about CPU usage
<scoates> ompaul:  I actually need apache and asterisk for development, even when in laptop mode (-:
<ghadi> jrib, a gst player, to play my mp3 and video files
<ompaul> scoates, well do it in a terminal with no X
<scoates> I hear you, though.
<ghadi> i got the prog but am a new linux user , don't even know how to install it
<ompaul> scoates, well consider less threads and lower nice on it
<esaym> Is there an "auto-save" feature in open office?
<ghadi> i extracted the files,, then ow can i continue plz?
<dsquare> can anyone tell me how to edit vi .gtkrc-2.02  but also keep my existing settings??
<ezekiel72> someone wanna help me get my lamp setup up and running? cause ive got the server and php working and phpmyadmin works its just that when i try to install a cms it says that it needs php installed with the mysql extension and i search for the extension and i dont even have it on my computer
<ompaul> esaym, there is tools options load / save might be of use
<scoates> ompaul: heh.. that makes for ugly slides during a presentation (-:  anyway, if it's a matter of killing of tasks, I'm ok with that, but top lying about processes doesn't sound kosher to me
<dcordes> esaym: yes. and it's activated automatically
<rbil> ghadi: isn't there a readme in that tar?
<ghadi> yes
<davin> Hello, I have AMD Athlon 64 CPU. I'm currently running Dapper with a 386 kernel. Do I have any benefits over using a 64bit kernel? And will all my programs still work?
<jrib> ghadi: I don't know what a "gst player" is but there are plenty of programs in the repositories that play mp3's and videos.  Why not use one of those?
<ompaul> scoates, it is a photograph not a graph over time
<rbil> ghadi: well it should give u instructions
<dcordes> davin: this depends on the programs you are using
<xxl3w> i've already installed ubuntu, but there was many errors with installing a bootloader, so i rebooted and used the CD to go into rescue mode
<KNY> does edgy ship with v4l2 by default?
<ghadi> jrib, what kind of progs? xmms? it's not installed on my system
<scoates> ompaul: understood.. I can watch it for minutes at a time, though, and high-use processes never show up
<xxl3w> well, GRUB is now installed, but I don't know how to configure it
<ezekiel72> someone wanna help me get my lamp setup up and running? cause ive got the server and php working and phpmyadmin works its just that when i try to install a cms it says that it needs php installed with the mysql extension and i search for the extension and i dont even have it on my computer
<jrib> ghadi: no, for example totem and rhythmbox
<ompaul> scoates, top is a heavy load
<jrib> !mp3  | ghadi
<ubotu> ghadi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KNY> ezekiel72, sudo apt-get install php-mysql
<ghadi> totem couldn';t opne the mp3 files
<scoates> ompaul: I'd expect top to show itself, though.. (and it does)
<ezekiel72> kny, i already did that
<jrib> ghadi: please read the links from ubotu
<eyalw> say, why does the new beryl update dropped the snow plugin, it was cool
<xxl3w> i've already installed ubuntu, but there was many errors with installing a bootloader, so i rebooted and used the CD to go into rescue mode. well, GRUB is now installed, but I don't know how to configure it
<KNY> ezekiel72, what php? php4?
<Rprp```>   ChanServ ConnectServ Duiv`tv Eggdrop GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp` wesley
<ompaul> scoates, you could do some running aorund the /proc space and see if you can find anything else -- ehh you got the wrong end of the stick there - it is a snapshot
<ezekiel72> php5
<ghadi> jrib,  plz i need a prof help, i read the instructions but i need close help if u can plz?
<scoates> ompaul: what I don't get is how it can show a snapshot CPU %used, and not a corresponding task list
<xxl3w> does anyone know how to configure grub, from grub's command line?
<computerNERDie> I have a Internet keyboard from Chicony is the possible to enable the internet key such as 'launch browser'-key 'search'-key 'cut'-key 'past-key' etc.
<KNY> ezekiel72, sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<jrib> ghadi: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ardchoille> ghadi: MPlayer plays videos as well as mp3 files. It's in the repos.
<ghadi> i have totem installed but not opening the mp3 or videos
<ghadi> k
<ezekiel72> this is the tutorial i followed: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<ezekiel72> KNY: i did that
<KNY> ezekiel72, did you restart the server? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<ompaul> scoates, check out how /proc is made up - it holds the one true item on how it works - the other thing is a local really light wm might be useful
<lightseed> hi
<ezekiel72> yep i tried but then it says something about not being able to reboot it
<KNY> well, what's the error?
<lightseed> is there a desktop recorder for ubuntu?
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me with "Configure media device" in Amarok? I don't have a clue what I should do.
<ompaul> scoates, and a really light browser for reading output
<ompaul> lightseed, istanbul
<ardchoille> !istanbul > lightseed
<lightseed> ok thanks
<ezekiel72> KNY: check pm
<computerNERDie> to lightseed: Try CamStudio
<dcordes> is there an instant messenger which is specialized for local area networks?
<scoates> ompaul: I understand. I'm not concerned about legit tasks using CPU.. that's normal. I am concerned about top's two numbers that SHOULD indicate the same thing showing radically different percentages
<KNY> dcordes, set up a Jabber server?
<ompaul> dcordes, some people run jabber (justin et al)
<scoates> ompaul: doesn't that seem wonky to you?
<slipttees> hi all
<slipttees> i have problem :(
<esaym> thank you dcordes and ompaul.  I somehow missed that
<dcordes> ompaul, KNY i just want to communicate between to boxes
<dsquare> ROFLMAO
<dsquare> i just got gedit
<dsquare> i was wondering what "gedit" was..
<slipttees> ubuntu breezy doesn't work the kernel-k7
<dsquare> "WHAT A GEDIT GUYS?!?!?!"
<KNY> dcordes, `write` :)
<scoates> <shrug/> guess I'll just restart Xorg
<scoates> ompaul: thanks for looking
<computerNERDie> to lightseed: sry CamStudio is only win32.
<ompaul> scotes I have something hang on a sec
<scoates> ompaul: ok
<dcordes> KNY: eh?
<ompaul> !enter | dsquare
<ubotu> dsquare: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KNY> dcordes, man write
<dsquare> !thanks | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rwissner> Sorry for this (probably trivial) question, but how do you create a statically linked executable (like e.g. the downloads from the Mozilla website)
<slipttees> somebody?
<computerNERDie> I have a Internet keyboard from Chicony is the possible to enable the internet key such as 'launch browser'-key 'search'-key 'cut'-key 'past-key' etc.
<computerNERDie> Or is there no driver?
<scoates> rwissner: AFAIK, the source needs to have a make target (or similar) to build static
<ompaul> scoates, have a look for similar http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001
<scoates> ompaul: looking
<slipttees> ubuntu breezy doesn't work the kernel-k7, why?
<jrib> computerNERDie: does it work when you try to set shortcuts in system . preferences > keyboard shortcuts to use those keys?
<dcordes> KNY: thing is the other box is used by a complete noob. i don't know if it is too good to let her use the terminal
<webgodfather> hi folks, I have a question.  I have BCM4318 wireless.  I am using ndis wrapper and wifi radar.  it says that I connect but it won't give me an ip number.  any ideas?
<scoates> ompaul: I understand that load averages != CPU load
<ompaul> slipttees, it did when I ran breezy about a year
<KNY> dcordes, it was a joke
<scoates> ompaul: maybe I'm being unclear. Top shows a CPU %us of >60 -- that should be a snapshot of the current CPU load, no?
<dcordes> KNY: ah i see. is it possible to communicate with jabber without a server?
<ompaul> scoates, na I am saying there are other articles that do it better than I will on irc used this query "percent in top differs from what I see"
<slipttees> ompaul: i am update 5.04 for breezy about 5 day
<scoates> ompaul: ah, ok
<KrAsHeR> Hey guys... i'm feeling i forgot something... i installed the nvidia official driver and when i reboot the system, the gdm complains of kernel module missing... then i have to reinstall it... anyone can help me?
<scoates> I'll try to find some clues. Thanks again, ompaul.
<Marien> hola alguien que me ayude como conectarme via wi-fi
<Marien> por favor
<jrib>  !es | Marien
<ubotu> Marien: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dcordes> !es | marien
<ubotu> marien: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ompaul> scoates, maybe a I can be a bit clearer - it is close but it will never be 100% accurate
<dyrne> KrAsHeR: try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Marien> ok
<KNY> dcordes, if you're just looking for a computer-to-computer chat client, that's not hard at all
<KNY> just Google around; I'm sure scores have been implemented in Java (cross-platform)
<scoates> ompaul: sure. I expect a few % difference.. but we're talking swings of 20-40% here
<dyrne> KrAsHeR: then just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   instead of reboot
<computerNERDie> jrib: It's impossible the use any special keys, also the windows key does nothing, even if have set so.
<dcordes> KNY: that's what i'm looking for
<ompaul> slipttees, your o/s is almost out of support - move to dapper
<ReAspired> I got this kinda error. when adding mythtv
<webgodfather> any help with the wireless issue. I can connect (apparently), but it can't get an ip number.
<KNY> that's a pretty standard CS project
<ReAspired> ythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<slipttees> ompaul: dapper?
<KrAsHeR> i have it already installed dyrne
<ompaul> slipttees, after breezy
<slipttees> released doesn't breezy?
<slipttees> =/
<dyrne> KrAsHeR: ah didnt read your post carfully enough :)
<TorF> Is there a plug-in to display this page > http://www.xineph.com/shabaka30/ ???
<KNY> does edgy ship with v4l2 by default?
<computerNERDie> One thing I like best about Ubuntu is the easy update support. :)
<ompaul> scoates, how many cores has the machine got?
<scoates> ompaul: just one
<scoates> ompaul: 1st gen Pentium-M
<ashaffer> I just installed the openssh-server package, do I need to do anything else to be able to log into this computer?
<KNY> ashaffer, no
<dcordes> ashaffer: nope
<KNY> ashaffer, just sudo apt-get install ssh
<whileimhere> I just downloaded and tried the new ubuntu 7.04. Is there a way to upgrade my current system without a full reinstall or should I just reinstall?
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 AMD x64 and it's telling me that I don't have a root selected even though I do... what's up with that?
<dcordes> on the client
<dcordes> KNY: can't find anything
<jrib> TorF: adobe does not provide a native linux shockwave plugin.  The only way to view that page that I know of it to install firefox in wine and use the shockwave plugin for windows...
<dyrne> ashaffer: nope you can test by doing "ssh 127.0.0.1 -l username" in the terminal then exit and try your external ip. as long as your router is setup to forward port22 you should be good
<jrib> TorF: (lobby adobe)
<jrib> !shockwave | TorF
<ubotu> TorF: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ompaul> scoates, put this in a pastebin    top -b -n 1
<TorF> ok jrib et ubotu, thks :)
<Vigo> Greetings
<scoates> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6632/  <-- seems I have a zombie I didn't notice
<xxl3w> when i'm trying to load the kernel in the grub command line, i have to do (hd0,0). when i try (hd0,1), it gives an error
<G10> Hello folks! Im having an odd issue trying to use adduser.local on 6.10, it does everythign but symlinks and mkdir's and sadly thats what im trying to et it to do!
<xxl3w> but when i do (hd0,0), it works, then when i try to boot, it gives me a kernel panic error
<Anderson> How do I find out what architecture my processor is? i.e. i386, i686,
<G10> whats your processor ?
<ompaul> scoates, ehh when you have 150 processes to divide into 20% what are you thinking - all the amounts are low?
<scoates> Anderson: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<becki> anders_home, dmesg
<ReAspired> how can I clear up this mythtv error. mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<scoates> ompaul: yes, < 0.09% each
<Anderson> scoates, Doesn't say...
<ompaul> scoates, so then ...
<scoates> Anderson: you're right.. not explicitly
<ompaul> Anderson, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name <<<< what does that say
<whileimhere> Is there a program to save the packages that synaptic downloads to say a CD or DVD?
<scoates> ompaul: 20/150 = 0.13333   I'd expect at least SOME of those to show up as > 0.0
<scoates> ompaul: perhaps I'm just being thick
<ompaul> scoates, that most active is stopping that from happening
<cyberjackal> i'm having a problem with aterm displaying things like ", -, etc... in things like man pages and even in my irc window.  They show up as "garbage" ascii characters.  Does anyone have an idea what I may need to change?
<ompaul> scoates, think the law of averages remove that X and look and you will be happy
<scoates> ompaul: heh.. ok
<scoates> thanks
<Anderson> Intel Pentium M processor 1.20 GHz
<grayscale> up365, I did everything exactly as its mentioned on the URL you pointed me to.  I had done all those things already prior but I did them again anyway for good measure
<grayscale> this is the error im getting
<grayscale> *Failed to initialize GLX extensions (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<scoates> Anderson: PentiumM supports i686
<KaKa> Jestem ppoprostu zajebisty
<grayscale> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
* scoates <-- gone, restarting X
<grayscale> but i enabled the nvidia drivers and everything
<ompaul> !pl | KaKa
<ubotu> KaKa: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Anderson> hmmmm... interesting... So, if it supports i686, would it also support i386, i486, i586?
<grayscale> when i check my packages, it says im up-to-date
<grayscale> could anyone help me out with a video driver problem im having?
<Klick_> any tablet gnome users in here?
<Vigo_> grayscale: Did you do the fglrx?
<grayscale> no
<Jackz> I installed software updates, from the notifier, and now my Wine, and Synaptic are gone!
<agliv5> I fixed the problem by reformating the partition with ext3 instead of reiserfs... why doesn't Ubuntu like a reiserfs root?
<G10> here is my adduser.local.conf file and All its supose to do is create the public_html folder, which it isnt, but it processes with no errors: http://pastebin.com/884764
<SHKY> Hi
<dyslixec> I have been trying to get firestarter for ubuntu but have little success :\
<cafuego_> agliv5: Nothing should like a reiserfs root.
<evilrob> so how the hell does gcc get installed without the presence of headerfiles like stdio.h ??
<Vigo_> grayscale: I have tghe ATI Series 200 , was a mess, I used the Forums and found the fglrx command fixed it perfect.
* TexasTaz is back
<grayscale> would it work with an nvidia card the same way?
<Vigo_> grayscale: frfom what I read, it should.
<cafuego_> evilrob: Why would it? It's quite possibly to compile things that don't need those headers.
<agliv5> cafuego_ I've installed on a reiserfs root before... what's wrong with that?
<Vigo_> grayscale: let me find it for you.....
<cafuego_> agliv5: Reiserfs is - interesting, in terms of data security.
<grayscale> im googling it and its looking like an ATI utility
<ompaul> aglet, it has a rep for hiding data on a really long term basis
<ompaul> agliv5, , it has a rep for hiding data on a really long term basis
<evilrob> anyway....  a friend of mine is looking at the kernel developer job posted on ubuntu.com.  anyone know anything about how it is working for U?  pay scales etc?
<RenatoSilva> Hellloooohhh peeeeoooopllaaaaaaaaaa
<eric_> !watchdog
<ubotu> watchdog: software watchdog. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.2.6-2 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 248 kB
<RenatoSilva> heeellp me
<RenatoSilva> listenn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ompaul> evilrob, tell them to engage with canonical
<dyslixec> Ive been trying to aquire Firestarter for Ubuntu. However every time I do "sudo apt-get install firestarter" it dosnt work =\
<RenatoSilva> I have 2 questions
<ompaul> !ask RenatoSilva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask renatosilva - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !ask |  RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RenatoSilva> listen!!!!!!!!!!
<eric_> can someone tell me what the heck watchdog is? its listed in my sudo top
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200191169079-dial-user-ECP.acessonet.com.br]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Orfeous> i give up this bluetooth shit
<ompaul>  eric_, watchdog: Here's a program that will watch your computer for those nasty system hang ups and reboot it as needed in your absence.
<ompaul> Orfeous, fine, but mind your langauge
<grayscale> can someone help me out with my nvidia driver woes?  I'm getting this error after running a synaptic update but none of the update packages had to do with my display drivers
<grayscale> *Failed to initialize GLX extensions (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<lisapc> when setting up Azareus, what port should I tell it to use?
<grayscale> and xorg.conf is set to "nvidia"
<ompaul> !nvidia > grayscale (please read the message from the bot)
<aurhelios> ciao
<erUSUL> grayscale: maybe sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Vigo__> grayscake: Did you look at this? http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<dyslixec> ok, so these help guides for setting up repositories so I can download and install firestarter is kinda meh ;\. This one is telling me to go to system -> administration -> and software properties... but there's no software properties in there :|
<ompaul> Vigo__, the ubuntu docs tend to be spot on for the ubuntu distro - not some generic stuff
<chakian> hello
<chakian> i have a question
<grayscale> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jackz> Add/Remove Programs says I have two Synaptic Package Managers, but I don't have one in my Applications > System Tools menu, and I can't add one, either.. How can I get a shortcut to it, to run it?
<Vigo__> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<chakian> how do i know which version of ubuntu i'm using
<ompaul> dyslixec, the word you wnat in there is =====> administration > synaptic package mangager > ....
<ompaul> chakian, start your web browser
<grayscale> ive already done all the howto's on the driver install
<chakian> yes
<grayscale> it was installed for months
<grayscale> then i powered it down
<ciscosurfer> Jackz: what happens when you issue     which synaptic
<ReAspired> how do I setup mysql's main password
<chakian> ompaul firefox is running
<grayscale> and restarted it and it refuses to load the nvidia drivers
<Thug-N-Me> what package do i need to view someones cam via yahoo messenger ?
<grayscale> and i dont know why
<ompaul> chakian, so what does it say on the screen in front of you ...
<dyslixec> gah! I got this error when I launched synaptic PM ompaul   --> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cafuego_> ReAspired: sudo mysqladmin password <newpassword>  I think
<ryan_> i need help getting my linksys card working, anyone help?
<Vigo__> grayscale: I had a bear of a time getting that XP Chipset to work with 610, but it did work.
<chakian> ah. only Firefox
<chakian> and a blank page :(
<Jackz> ciscosurfer, When I issue what?.. I'm not sure which Synaptic..
<ciscosurfer> ReAspired: go here >. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ompaul> dyslixec, so close synaptic and start a terminal and run that command in there
<dyslixec> mkk
<Jackz> 0.57.11.1ubuntu8 (synaptic), and 0.57.11.1ubuntu8 (synaptic)
<Jackz> Are what the Add/Remove ones say
<ciscosurfer> Jackz: go into a terminal, and issue the following at the prompt (what output do you get?)         which synaptic
<TorF> ubotu > it works, tyvm !
<ompaul> chakian, so click on help and click on about firefox and then tell us that version number
<matt|6S|ubuntu> hi all. i have apache2 and firestarter installed, unfortunately i cannot access my page from the internet although port 80 is allowed for everyone in the firestarter policy - any ideas?
<Jackz> /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please tell me what package do i need to be able to view some of my mates webcam ? usual i used winows messenger .. now i have gaim but it doesnt work
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s anyone have any clue why, I just done replacing all my nics with brand new nics.
<dyslixec> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<ciscosurfer> Jackz: so you only have one instance, and that good.  YOu can go into your menu editor and see if it's somehow been turned off otherwise, you can create a new link there....go to System > Preferences > Menu Layout
<hdxx> Thug-N-Me: try amsn
<dyslixec> D:
<Jackz> Okay, so now I know where the executable, or whatever Linux calls it, is.
<mescon> does anyone know of an SSL/TLS enabled FTP-client for Gnome?
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: do you have a router involved as well?
<smokiedbest> i need help please
<smokiedbest> is there anyone out there
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: nope
<chakian> i get to Help > About Firefox ; there writes Ubuntu/edgy ; is that my ubuntu version
<ciscosurfer> mescon: gFTP doesn't work?
<mescon> ciscosurfer: it doesn't do ssl/tls afaik?
<ompaul> chakian, yes edgy - 6.10
<chakian> oh. thanks ompaul
<adriaticator> The Places->Connect To Server option puts the connections on the desktop. Is there a way to put them somewhere else?
<dyslixec> hrm if im the only user how would I set get myself into superuser privilege ? cause that command it told me to do ompal says I need superuser access to do.
<ciscosurfer> mescon: okay, i don't use it, i was just throwing it out there...
<Marupa> Is there a way to allow a user to access /dev/input/eventX?
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: show me your firewall rules file, pastebin it
<ciscosurfer> mescon: have you tried FireFTP (the extension for firefox) ?
<royel> !pastebin | matt|6S|ubuntu
<ubotu> matt|6S|ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mescon> ciscosurfer: i havent
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: where does firestarter put it? :-)
<ompaul> dyslixec, if you had done it right and started by saying my name I might have worked out who you were talking to -- sudo dkpg---
<ciscosurfer> mescon: you might have some luck with it...here's the link >> http://fireftp.mozdev.org/ or here https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/684/
<cafuego_> Marupa: Yes, udev rules can do this for you.
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: I use shorewall, but look in /etc/firestarter/*
<cafuego_> Marupa: Unfortunately udev rules can be voodoo
<The_Rebel> anyone know how to create a working grub background image?
<Marupa> Mostly I just want to be able to use my tablet  x.x
<cafuego_> The_Rebel: Create a 630x480 16 colour XPM and save it as splash.xpm. gzip it and put splash.xpm.gz in /boot/grub
<cafuego_> 640x480 even
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Marien> donde puedo conectarme en espaol
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Marien> por favorrrrrr
<mescon> ciscosurfer: trying it now
<Marien> pero por xchat
<Marien> ??
<The_Rebel> cafuego should i use the convert command?
<ciscosurfer> mescon: sounds good
<jrib> Marien: /join #ubuntu-es
<The_Rebel> does it work for you?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@86-63-94-198.asta-net.com.pl *!*@201.4.212.140 *!*@CPE00095b263fff-CM00195ed781f0.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@c-75-69-6-21.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@dyn-62-56-80-248.dslaccess.co.uk *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  by ompaul
<cafuego_> !es > Marien
<The_Rebel> i've been tring
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<royel> !es | Marien
<ubotu> Marien: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cafuego_> The_Rebel: I tend to sue gimp
<The_Rebel> and that works for creating the image?
<Marien> ok
<Marien> gracias
<cafuego_> The_Rebel: Yup
<The_Rebel> grub always says cant read image file
<royel> Marien: danada
<The_Rebel> aight i'll try gimp
<The_Rebel> thanks
<KrAsHeR> Hey guys... anyone can answer this question... i'm using ubuntu in a non-english language... and i got interrogation marks when in the text i have signals like   
<mixandgo> does suspend to ram work in edgy ? I get a black screen and freeze on resume
<enlightenedpsych> I've just installed Ubuntu and my slave hd doesn't appear to be detected and I don't really know what to do, I've tried to fix it but my knowledge of linux is a bit too much limited, so if anyone can help it would be appreciated
<cafuego_> KrAsHeR: You need to use an UTF-8 locale then, so ts will work
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6641/ --- just created with firestarter --generate-scripts
<Thug-N-Me> hdxx amsn doesnt use yahoo protocol  only hotmail
<Thug-N-Me> msn
<KrAsHeR> utf-8 locale?
<hdxx> Thug-N-Me: then try kopete
<Thug-N-Me> hdxx yeah install it now
<kane77> hi
<ciscosurfer> Thug-N-Me: try gaim
<Vigo__> enlightenedpshych: Did you set the BIOS or the boot.ini to detect ?
<kane77> i'm considering installing gentoo, but I have a question. does anybody have experience with ralink ra2500 wifi card? my internet depends on it, and so far it didnt work anywhere...
<Thug-N-Me> ciscosurfer gaim is what im using ... and it doesnt allow me to view webcam
<ciscosurfer> Thug-N-Me: ok
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: i just recognize that i have enabled subversion, too (port 3690), but this doesn't appear anywhere in the script... weird
<morrolan> kane77 - I'm using a ralink ra2500 driver on my Belkin 54g, and it's working great, not had an issue
<kane77> morrolan, oops.. I thought I was talking to gentoo channel :D
<Vilhelms> I'm removed the xubuntu desktop package but whenever I use the Xgl session it loads gnome, with the xfce theme and all my keyboard shortucts don't work. If I start xfce-setting-show the theme goes back to the normal gnome theme but my keyboard shortcuts still don't work. This is my startxgl script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6642/plain/
<kane77> morrolan, mine works fine in ubuntu...
<morrolan> kane77 - no problem - it does work on Ubuntu.  Ahhh, get your problem now, gentoo related
<agliv5> Ok now I'm really confused... sever different people recommended me to use reiserfs... I wanted to use jfs or xfs because I read saw some benchmarks that suggested to me that were the fastest but apparently not good acording to a link that a friend sent me, that I can no longer find.... can anyone offer some insite into which is best or know of a good source of reading?
<scoates> ompaul: fwiw, restarting X didn't help.. rebooting fixed it (for now), though
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: this is not my specialty an its nothing like shorewall config files.. (exactly why I use shorewall) I'm lazy :)
<kane77> morrolan, I'm just trying gentoo because my friend is saying a lot of good things about it...
<KrAsHeR> anyone know how to set the right model of keyboard in terminal sessions (alt+f[1-6] )?
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: uhm.. are you able to connect via ssh remotely? I see port 22 open
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: i tried shorewall but i found it much harder to setup
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: yes i am
<ompaul> scoates, your missing the point - on a ratio basis X did some silly things on you and skewed your %s so it looks sorted there is nothing right but your playing averages
<morrolan> kane77 - yeah, if you can be patient enough to wait for 4 hours for your new app to compile before you can use it :op
<scoates> ompaul: I understand what you're saying. I've managed to make X stop using 15% cpu, now, though -- that's what I meant
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: I wonder if it's not something in your apache then, like I said, I'm no expert on this type config, but it appears to be open
<cntb> why audio/x-wav is so problematic on firefox ?
<scoates> it's using more like 6% now
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: feel ok giving me a link to the page your trying to open?
<ompaul> scoates, so X leaks
<royel> matt|6S|ubuntu: your server
<scoates> ompaul: leaks cpu? (-:
<KrAsHeR> anyone know how to set the right model of keyboard in terminal sessions (alt+f[1-6] )?
<Vilhelms> I'm removed the xubuntu desktop package but whenever I use the Xgl session it loads gnome, with the xfce theme and all my keyboard shortucts don't work. If I start xfce-setting-show the theme goes back to the normal gnome theme but my keyboard shortcuts still don't work. This is my startxgl script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6642/plain/
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: well, apache works when i use my local network ip, but not when i try my isp ip, so i assume this is a firewall thing
<kane77> morrolan, yeah, well thats a drawback, but I'm determined to try it (although only on vmware...) it's a bit of a challenge... and i like challenges...
<matt|6S|ubuntu> royel: i'll dig into this tomorrow, thanks so far
<ompaul> scoates, it is causing the cpu to work more and more - watch it fill your ram and then cause that ram to cost clock cycles as it gets refreshed and puts stuff (consumed resources) between you and your CPU
<matt|6S|ubuntu> bye for now
<Matteo_M> hi
<scoates> ompaul: RAM was never full -- 2gigs (never swaps, anyway)
<scoates> I mean, there's some over head to paging, but that's normal
<Matteo_M> one question, can I install ubuntu 6.10 ppc on a firewire partition?
<KrAsHeR> anyone know how to set the right model of keyboard in terminal sessions (alt+f[1-6] )?
<robline_> anyone use Xara Xtreme?
<ciscosurfer> KrAsHeR: what happens when you issue: gnome-keyboard-properties
<agliv5> Ok, I have heard many different oppinions about which filesystem is best and am very confused by the apparently contratradictory information... any one know of a good reliable source?
<ubuntu23> is ther a list of commands someone can tell me about
<calvarez> agliv5, it doesn't matter, either reiser or ext3 will be just fine
<KrAsHeR> in gnome the keyboard is right... but when i change to a terminal session (<ctrl><alt>+F[1-7] ), i can't use properly the / and  of my keyboard (Brazil ABNT 2)
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s anyone have any clue why, I just done replacing all my nics with brand new nics.
<ciscosurfer> KrAsHeR: hmm
<yomm> is X forwarding disabled by default ,and if so ,how do I enable it ?
<Kotter> can anyone help? i cant seem to get my intel prowireless 2200BG running under kubuntu, using ndiswrapper
<xelados> I can't seem to get the wine configure script to detect my openGL libraries, when I'm positive they're in /usr/lib32
<xelados> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<xelados> I've already asked #winehq for help and they haven't been able to help me
<xelados> I'm using Ubuntu dapper 64-bit
<faLUCE> hi, I have installed the 2.6.17.3 kernel with RTAI patch. after rebooting i can't start X server... any tips? thnks
<ubuntu23> Kotter join #kubuntu
<Kotter> thx
<patrialt> im using Azureus (torrent program) to download something, and i have the tcp/udp port 63343 forwarded to allow full access to Azureus, yet it says it's still having UDP problems
<yomm> xelados : i'm pretty sure its a 64bit issue , do you ha ve a 32 bit system around to test ?
<xelados> Nah.
<patrialt> furthermore, in my firewall log, mass amounts of connection attempts are being blocked from port 31611 (UDP)
<yomm> xelados : lots of lib porblems with 64bit
<xelados> I have two copies of my openGL libraries, though (libGL.so and libGLU.so, right?)
<enlightenedpsych> I've just installed Ubuntu and it doesnt seem to detect my slave hd (it's detected in the BIOS and was there when I had windows) and I don't really know what to do, I've search for some tutorial but didn't found something really useful so if anyone can help it would be very appreciated
<xelados> one copy is in /usr/lib, the other in /usr/lib32
<patrialt> is there any chance, that like...the udp access port is supposed to be equal to approx half of the tcp port?
<ciscosurfer> patrialt: do you have the proper permissions set for azureus directories and for azureus itself?
<Talaman> hello
<patrialt> im not sure what your saying cisco, how will i check my permissions for it?
<ubuntu23> how can i nget my azereus to download fast
<Talaman> how do i get my login to go past the shell login without having to login
<scoates> ubuntu23: open up the proper ports on your router (nothing to do with Ubuntu)
<Talaman> that being skipping the command line login
<dyrne> Talaman: go straight to gdm?
<un0p> patrialt,  what are you talking about?
<ubuntu23> scoates i am using port forwarding i still download crazy cslow
<Talaman> yes
<sean__> test
<Talaman> or startx or whatever it is
<sean__> hey guys
<ciscosurfer> patrialt: first go into a terminal and issue the following command (b/c I don't have it installed anymore and don't recall where it is)    which azureus
<sean__> any apple users running ubuntu in here?
<Talaman> i must have changed something and now i have to login to the command line and then do a sudo gdm
<ubuntu23> how can i find out my gateway on ubuntu
<sean__> or ppc in general
<un0p> ubuntu23,  well, if you download from a source that's not very fast, you aren't going to get any more speed than he can offer :)
<scoates> ubuntu23: could be your ISP throttling it
<scoates> could be dozens of things
<ubuntu23> dam them providers
<sean__> can i ask a tech question guys?
<agliv5> calvarez I wanted to use reiser as my root partition and ubuntu didn't except it and several users here said that reisersfs has a tendency to apparently loose or hide files...
<ubuntu23> i get 13 - 20 seeders
<patrialt> un0p primarily what im trying to figure out, is what might be attempting to access my computer via port 31611
<sean__> I need help setting up my ibook. I want my command (apple) key to work like the ctrl key
<ubuntu23> Ask any question
<ciscosurfer> patrialt: try issuing the following in a terminal and then run Azureus again to see if this fixes it:    sudo chown -R root:root /opt/azureus/
<Aggrav8d> hello, all.
<calvarez> agliv5, i'd advise you just stick to whatever the default of your distro is
<calvarez> agliv5, just saves trouble
<bauer77> Do I have to use the Live CD to use qparted? Is there any way to add a partition without doing it this way
<Talaman> any ideas dyrne
<Oz_Diver_68> Hello All...  I'm just about at my wits end here....   Trying to get autologin on LTSP under Ubuntu!
<agliv5> ok, I found the link that I was looking for ;) according to http://linuxgazette.net/122/piszcz.html xfs & jfs are best... anyone dissagree or have an opinion why I should not use jfs on root and home?
<Oz_Diver_68>  Anyone had any success in this regard? :-(
<agliv5> calvarez how do I know what the default is?
<calvarez> agliv5, yes, the default ext3 has been tested by 89798798798798 people
<ciscosurfer> bauer77: you can either unmount the disc or partition you want to modify (or if that's not an option) you can use the LIveCD or the GParted LiveCd (which I like much better)
<Aggrav8d> I have an old mandriva box that has a lot of backup data on it.  I'd like to replace mandriva with ubuntu but I don't want to lose any of the data.  I'm trying to find the best way to copy data off the box.  suggestions?
<calvarez> agliv5, it's ext3
<calvarez> in ubuntu it's ext3
<dyrne> Talaman: you have gdm installed?
<un0p> patrialt,  well, it doesnt look like a known port, it could be random traffic or a person mistaken your IP address/hostname for something/someone else
<dyrne> Talaman: or using startx or xinit?
<patrialt> ciscosurfer would these sounds weird to you, it appears that even tho i assigned port 63343 to azureus for tcp/udp connections, it's using 63343 for tcp only, and using a random other port for
<patrialt> UDP
<ciscosurfer> bauer77: go here for the GParted live cd >> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Aggrav8d> I've tried to ssh and ftp to the box and, though I can connect, it seems to be running terribly slow.
<Quintin_> Aggrav8d: I suggest you use 5.25" floppies.
<calvarez> Aggrav8d, just use scp and be patient
<agliv5> calvarez if ext3 is the default then only because it has been tested so much, the others might be more experimental, but definately faster... better?
<bauer77> thanks, so there is no built in disk management then correct?
<calvarez> Aggrav8d, or if you can get a hold of a external USB hard drive, even better
<patrialt> un0p my only guess is that it's being accessed via a program im using, becuase i've received a couple hundred requests for that port, all by diff outside IPs
<ciscosurfer> patrialt: that sounds okay..you may be able to assign static port numbers from within Azureus though...or forward the ports you want open via your firewall/router for udp
<Aggrav8d> calvarez - excellent idea! i have just such a drive and it was out of sight, out of mind.
<calvarez> agliv5, they might be, I haven't tried them. But again, do you prefer to have something "faster, better" that hasn't been tested enough?
<derFlo> does anybody know a good newsreader with gtk frontend
<derFlo> it should support nzbs
<patrialt> yea, now that i've unblocked this random other port number, the UDP problem seems to have resolved
<ciscosurfer> patrialt: good to hear
<calvarez> agliv5, just a thought, I've used systems with ext3 that were pretty harddrive intensive and they worked very fast
<dyrne> derFlo: well most people i know who want something with a decent gui use pan
<patrialt> ciscosurfer it appears that the default firewall that comes with ubuntu was blocking ports
<calvarez> agliv5, if you were running a high traffic server, then you probably should be concerning with such things
<dyrne> derFlo: before torrent i used it alot for tv shows
<un0p> patrialt,  well, the only sure way to find out is to monitor traffic and/or listening ports on your machine
<ciscosurfer> patrialt: you had to open the ports through iptables??
<Talaman> dyrne i have gdm installed
<derFlo> dyrne: but Pan does NOT support nzbs :(
<Talaman> and a few others i think
<calvarez> agliv5, if not, if it's just a personal desktop, then just go ext3, you will notice no difference :)
<dyrne> Talaman: id imagine you could sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    or just add the symlinks manually
<sean__> can someone help me set up my keyboard so that the apple (command) key works like a ctrl key?
<sean__> its a pcc ibook g4
<soho> hello, what is the meaning of this error message:
<patrialt> ciscosurfer, but now that i've downloaded Firestarter and told it to unblock the UDP port that was receiving mass connect requests, im getting much better azureus transfer rates
<soho> (gedit:23150): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<soho> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<soho> can somebody tell me
<ciscosurfer> patrialt: sounds good
<patrialt> i dont think i could teach myself to use iptables
<patrialt> without burning my house down
<un0p> patrialt,  sounds to me you've just opened a port and not really understood why
<soho> i cannot start gedit with sudo anymore, but i don't know why
<patrialt> yup pretty much un0p
<derFlo> does anybody know a good newsreader with gtk frontend, it should support nzb-files..
<cyphase> Why doesn't Gaim in Feisty have Bonjour support?
<patrialt> but that's what you get when you stick a windows xp user into the linux OS world
<arrenlex> cyphase: It's not french.
<Talaman> dyrne ok, i am going to restart now
<kompressor> is there a marcromedia flash mx solution in ubuntu ( i dont mean the driver but the program)
<patrialt> a confused user just fidgiting til he can get things working, but dont get me wrong, im trying to understand and learn what im doing :P
<arrenlex> kompressor: Flash MX runs great under wine.
<cyphase> arrenlex: haha :) you know what i mean
<kompressor> arrenlex but there is no free downloadable solution in the library?
<un0p> patrialt,  well, opening ports and understanding networking is independant of the OS really -- if windows firewall was complaining about random port hits, i would want to find out why that was happening before making an exception
<arrenlex> kompressor: To create flash the way you do in Flash MX? No.
<dyrne> soho: use gksudo. but id do something like sudo -s then cd then ls -a | xargs -i chown username {}  or probably just sudo chown -R username ~ would work
<kompressor> to bad:P
<Klick_> Hey all, can anyone help me figure out why whenever i manuly type in rotate from the terminal it works, but when i create a custom gconf entry for the command rotate it doesnt work?
<Klick_> http://pastebin.com/884800
<dyrne> soho: sometimes sudo can mess ownership up when used on gui apps
<patrialt> un0p well here's what i was thinking when i allowed them, i figured "oh okay, i'll unblock these for about 5 minutes, if the problem on azurus doesn't resolve, then i'll know that my security is at risk"
<lisapc> where can I download ubuntu torrent pls?
<patrialt> the azureus problem seems to be gone, so i dont feel too worried that im exposed
<lisapc> patrialt what port u using?
<un0p> patrialt,  errm .. no, if a burglar tries picking on your lock and you notice the pick marks, you dont just unlock your door, do you?
<dyrne> lisapc: ubuntu.com is quicker to download from
<patrialt> lol sure i do un0p, if i have a baseball bat :P
<royel> un0p: lol, nice analogy
<soho> dyrne; thanks, gksudo also return with the same error-message. i take a look at launchpad and it is reported as a bug.
<patrialt> lisapc im using 63343 for tcp and 31611 for udp
<patrialt> dunno why tho
<patrialt> azureus should use same tcp/udp
<dyrne> soho: a bug?! in ubuntu?
<yourmomsbox> hey pressing ctrl-alt-backspace provides an extremely noticable speed boost for those of you willing to try it..
<patrialt> un0p it also seemed very unlikely
<yourmomsbox> </stupidity check>
<lisapc> patrialt why u using 63343 for tcp and 31611 for udp?
<soho> dyrne; i also couldn't belive it
<Quintin> lisapc: ubuntu.com
<yourmomsbox> don't do this unless you wish to kill your x session
<arrenlex> !kidding | yourmomsbox
<ubotu> yourmomsbox: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<yourmomsbox> thank you arrenlex
<arrenlex> yw
<dyrne> yourmomsbox: xgamma -rgamma 3   is helpful also
<patrialt> lisapc well i chose 63343 randomly a couple months back on my old pc, so i figured i'd use it again, since my router has already been configured to forward that port for tcp/udp
<patrialt> and azureus seems to have chosen port 31611 for UDP all by itself :P
<yourmomsbox> dyrne: fun fun
<lisapc> patrialt is it good idea to use the default ports?
<yourmomsbox> nah 3 isn't potent enough
<un0p> lisapc,  almost always yes
<patrialt> umm, im not sure it really matters, i just choose port #'s that i can remember :P
<patrialt> and ones that i dont use for any other programs ofcourse
<patrialt> un0p a while back when i was reading up on azureus i believe i read something about, the default ports set on azureus should be changed, because your local ISP may have umm tampered with them
<patrialt> to make them less useable as far as P2P connections go
<leoni> when i try to iniciate x i get this message: XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.   can someone help me?
<patrialt> i cant remember the technical terms they used :P
<Boosted> Hey, question.  What is the best browser to use to get java to work right?  I can't get any of them to work . .
<qeed> firefox works well with java
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s down but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s, I have tested extensively, an it is a problem within the server, an I replaced all the nics just earlier today. Any clues?
<un0p> patrialt,  well ok, maybe this works on azureus or whatever, but normally clients connect to a default hardcoded port and if you change that, you break things (could explain your slowdowns) .. in othercases, their firewalls detect traffic going to anomalous ports and block traffic (also explaining your slowdown)
<Boosted> qeed; it doesn't work on the website that I need it to lol
<cafuego_> royel: Running a 10Mbit hub?
<qeed> Boosted, what's the error?
<TwoPints> can linux run bsd binaries?
<royel> cafuego_: 100M switch
<un0p> TwoPints,  no, not as far as i know .. but the reverse is certainly true
<erUSUL> TwoPints: no, afaik
<TwoPints> cheers
<cafuego_> royel: What does mii-tool say?
<leoni> when i try to iniciate x i get this message: XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.   can someone help me?
<royel> cafuego_: eth2: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<royel> eth3: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<Gin> hi
<royel> eep, sorry about that
<patrialt> un0p i am running at normal speeds now that i've unblocked the UDP access port
<Boosted> qeed, says java isn't enabled, but I have every package that is in the ubuntu repository installed, and if I go to the properties in firefox it says it is enabled...
<Gin> I can't find the ubuntu server iso
<patrialt> i have low low low end dsl
<patrialt> so i max out at about 80kbps
<un0p> patrialt,  unblocking your ports there hasn't definitively increased the speeds (you just arent sure)
<patrialt> un0p, ...and how are you sure?
<cafuego_> royel: And at the other end of that link?
<un0p> patrialt,  i dont have to be, it's not my security status under scrutiny :)
<royel> cafuego_: other end?
<cafuego_> royel: the server is one side. What about the other side?
<patrialt> lol, well before unblocking the UDP ports i was getting about 20kbps dl speeds, and now it's more than doubled
<un0p> patrialt,  but if i were you, i'd be a 100% sure
<royel> cafuego_: oh, clients?
<patrialt> well im not sure how to be 100% sure :P and i dont understand what you meant earlier about tracking or monitoring the traffic inflow before unblocking >.<
<qeed> Boosted, did you symlink the java plugin to your firefox plugin dir?
<Boosted> qeed, no it didn't I just used the add/remove.  Got a link to how to do it?
<un0p> patrialt,  well, if something is trying to connect to a port on your machine, there has to be a server/service listening on that port .. now, using a netstat at the command line, it is possible to determine if your machine is listening on that port and what process has that port open
<patrialt> so like...type netstat in the terminal/
<patrialt> ahh, ty
<un0p> patrialt,  i believe - netstat -ano | grep -i "port_number"
<hyperactivecrond> doesn't lsof serve the purpose netstat does, too?
<un0p> patrialt,  or better, for tcp - netstat -ano -p tcp | grep -i "port_number"
<qeed> Boosted, make a symlink in your ~/.mozilla/plugins dir pointing to /usr/lib/jre<versionhere>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<un0p> hyperactivecrond,  lsof shows you open files and the processes which have those file open -- so it's not related to netstat directly
<hyperactivecrond> un0p, i read somewhere lsof has an option to show open network connections
<Boosted> qeed, keep in mind that I work on routers for a living, and I hate vista so I moved to ubuntu lol how do I do the link?  is that the ln thing? lol
<Boosted> I'm a noob
<Vilhelms> How do you change gtk themes?
<Vilhelms> Boosted, Same here ;)
<Boosted> Right on
<qeed> Boosted, yeah ln -s
<cafuego_> Vilhelms: system > Prefs > Theme > Details
<johnficca> dose anyone know how to fix the lines in totem when playing a dvd
<johnficca> ?
<Vilhelms> cafuego, Its not working :(
<Vilhelms> cafuego_, its not working :(
<cafuego_> give it a pay rise.
<un0p> hyperactivecrond,  you're right, the manpage does verify that
<Vilhelms> cafuego_, a pay raise o.O?
<leoni> i am tring to run xterm, every time i try to start up x i get an error telling me x does not recgnize any devices, can someone give me a pointer?
<Boosted> qeed, so it would be ln -s ~/.mozilla/plugins  /usr/lib/jre<versionhere>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<samalex> Interesting issue with Evolution.  When I drag a message to any folder, it automatically goes to Trash... no matter what folder.
<cafuego_> Vilhelms: maybe it will work if you give it mor money
<qeed> Boosted, ln -s  /usr/lib/jre<versionhere>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<qeed> the link you want to make goes first
<patrialt> un0p i did those commands, but i dont really understand the feedback it's giving me
<Boosted> qeed, k, gonna try, do I need to restart anything to apply it?
<BreakDecks> I installed OSS-linux and now no sound drivers work at all
<cafuego_> Vilhelms: That response means: unless you explain what it's not doing, there's not much we cna do to help.
<qeed> Boosted, just restart firefox
<Demolitio> i have a big problem... i tried to install xgl, came up with an error saying that the files were no found, and crashed xserver. i removed the entries i made in gdm.conf_custom and Xsession, and now i can't log in to my default profile. im talking to you guys through the root account, and have less administration options than i did with the account that is crashing. suggestions? am i screwed?
<hyperactivecrond> BreakDecks, why OSS-linux in the first place?
<un0p> patrialt,  ok, before filtering out with grep, its better to run the netstat command on its own to view the headings associated with each column, it should then make it clearer for you -- netstat -ano -p tcp
<Boosted> qeed, k, trying it now
<johnficca> dose anyone know how to fix the lines in totem when playing a dvd?
<BreakDecks> I am trying to run StepMania, and it wouldn't run with ALSA
<whileimhere> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<johnficca> dvd or any video there are these small lines in the video
<ubuntu23> how can i get my gateway address
<Vilhelms> cafuego_, well i think my problem has to do with xfce... i installed xubuntu-desktop with apt, and today uninstalled it. but whenever i run xgl with gnome it loads the last xfce theme i had, and i can't change it. also, my keyboard shortcuts don't work. if i run gnome on its own everything works fine =\
<ubuntu23> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrialt> un0p how does seeing all that stuff pop up NOT overwhelm you? lol
<cafuego_> Vilhelms: Yes, I'm not at all sure xfce sues those settings. If it should though, make sure gconfd and cnome-control-center are running.
<royel> cafuego_: sorry I had to deal with a crying kid, by other side did you mean a client? if so this is the output: eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<Demolitio> i have a big problem... i tried to install xgl, came up with an error saying that the files were no found, and crashed xserver. i removed the entries i made in gdm.conf_custom and Xsession, and now i can't log in to my default profile. im talking to you guys through the root account, and have less administration options than i did with the account that is crashing. suggestions? am i screwed?
<Boosted> qeed, there is not a ~/.mozilla dir, where would it be?
<un0p> patrialt,  well, you learn to be a little diligent and home in on only the information that you need "hence why i used grep" .. but you have to know what you are filtering with grep before doing so
<dyslixec> okkk
<qeed> Boosted, .firefox probably
<dyslixec> Im trying to get firestarter installed onto ubuntu, however Im not sure how to setup the Repositories
<patrialt> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<oreth> macd: you around?
<macd> oreth, you lucky dog I sure am.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell dyslixec about repositories
<oreth> macd: ok, from yesterday, i reburned, but it still is hanging when trying to load
<hyperactivecrond> !repositories | dyslixec
<ubotu> dyslixec: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<oreth> lett me see if i can gyouet an error message for y
<oreth> bah:can't type wqith a cig in my hand too well
<Boosted> qeed do I need to su or something?
<gus321Blastoff> Folks, can anyone recommend hardware that runs edgey right out of box, preferably from a major computer mfg
<gus321Blastoff> This is for desktop
<hyperactivecrond> gus321Blastoff, dell.com/nseries
<hyperactivecrond> they sell dells sans operating system
<qeed> Boosted, no, it should be in your home folder, weird how firefox doesn't create a .mozilla dir, it makes it when it's first run
<macd> oreth, ok.
<oreth> hrm: it's booting in safe graphic mode
<oreth> odd
#ubuntu 2007-02-20
<n-iCe-> Hello
<royel> gus321Blastoff: check this link, http://www.innovationstage.com/openoem/
<n-iCe-> im in xubuntu how can i partition my disk and install xubuntu?
<Boosted> qeed, I know I'm getting anoying, but I have firefox open and it still isn't there.... hrm
<ctothej> Hey. how can I change my grub options? what's grub's config file?
<hyperactivecrond> ctothej, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BreakDecks> I am pretty sure I can get alsa working again, but how do I go about getting OSS to work as well?
<hyperactivecrond> ctothej, back it up first if it's your first time
<macd> oreth, yeah I expect it would boot in safe graphical mode, was your screen jarbled looking with an I/O error?
<patrialt> dyslixec open Synaptic Package manager, go to settings>repositories, make sure all 5 are checked, apply the changes
<Demolitio> i have a big problem... i tried to install xgl, came up with an error saying that the files were no found, and crashed xserver. i removed the entries i made in gdm.conf_custom and Xsession, and now i can't log in to my default profile. im talking to you guys through the root account, and have less administration options than i did with the account that is crashing. help????
<up365> hyperactivecrond, Ubuntu Document Storage Facility has a hardware compatibility guide
<Boosted> qeed, posible that its hidden?
<patrialt> dyslixec then click reload
<FliesLikeABrick> how can I set GNOME not to group related task items?
<qeed> Boosted, yeah, anything that starts with a dot is hidden
<oreth> no, actually. It wouldjusthang with a flashing cursur
<oreth> er.. cursor
<ctothej> hyperactivecrond: ok will do. Do I have to do anything after editing the file? call grub command because I changed it?
<qeed> Boosted, aren't you using the command line?
<tracyafk> can anyone help me with the spca5xx driver for my webcam? need help compiling it.
<Boosted> oh
<Proghead> I have installed Ubuntu but I can't access my slave hd, anyone can help on that?
<hyperactivecrond> ctothej, nope
<qeed> Boosted, i thought you were since ln is a command line app
<qeed> sorry
<FliesLikeABrick> Proghead is it formatted for windows or linux?
<hyperactivecrond> Prog: from the command line: dmesg | grep hd*
<ctothej> hyperactivecrond: thanks, much appreciated.
<hyperactivecrond> and please pastebin the output of that
<hyperactivecrond> np ctothej
<hyperactivecrond> up365, ?
<Boosted> qeed, I'm using the command line, and it isn't there lol I'm trying to find the path lol
<Proghead> FliesLIkeABrick it was on a computer with windows before so it,s probably formated with windows
<BreakDecks> Ok, I have ALSA installed and running, and OSS removed.  I cannot seem to open either hw:0 or /dev/dsp though.
<qeed> Boosted, ls -a shows hidden dir
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, dmesg | grep hd*
<Ami1> Help! I have a weird sound card probelm on Thinkpad R50e.
<up365> list of hardware at that site that is compatible with Ubuntu and its different versions
<hyperactivecrond> that will tell you if linux can see the hard disk
<Boosted> :) k
<lazer350> ya kelk1 ki parle francais ici ??
<hyperactivecrond> up365, but why are you telling me that
<klm-> lazer350, #ubuntu-fr
<hyperactivecrond> !fr | lazer350
<ubotu> lazer350: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lazer350> thx
<oreth> it already seems to be working better with the reburn
* hyperactivecrond bangs his head due to the slowness of yum on fedora core 6
<Enselic``> hyperactivecrond: welcome to .deb:s
<up365> hyperactivecrond,  sorry that should be for gus321Blastoff
<hyperactivecrond> gus321Blastoff, try monarch they do linux
<hyperactivecrond> Enselic``, it's not rpm's fault. it's yum's OCD.
<gus321Blastoff> Thanks hyperactive
<hyperactivecrond> bill's in the mail gus321Blastoff
<Demolitio> i have a big problem... i tried to install xgl, on the latest edgy,  came up with an error saying that the files were no found, and crashed xserver. i removed the entries i made in gdm.conf_custom and Xsession, and now i can't log in to my default profile. im talking to you guys through the root account, and have less administration options in gnome than i did with the account that is crashing. suggestions? am i screwed?
<Demolitio> it just crashes the xsession literally in 2 seconds.
<hyperactivecrond> Demolitio, backup all the data in /home/<yourusernamehere> and delete the account. rm -r /home/<username> and re-create the account
<hyperactivecrond> ^^ my opinion may not work
<Boosted> qeed, I can't find the plugin dir, could it be called anything else :(
<I-kido> Are the Linux-restricted* packages necessary when I want to use Nvidia 1.0.9xxx ?
<DBFT> hey - Im trying to run the jarsigner (java) - but when i type jarsigner DSigner.jar DBFT it just says jarsigner invalid command
<DBFT> what do i need to write?
<Demolitio> @ hyperactivecrond will the new account i make give me access again to the synaptic package manager?
<hyperactivecrond> Demolitio, i think you have to add your user to the admin group idk which group this is though..
<oreth> macd: i'm overwhelmed at the questions in here. I usually feel like I can help, but I'm so lost :P
<qeed> Boosted, don't know
<Demolitio> hmm thanks.
<hyperactivecrond> Demolitio, from a terminal: cd /home/<yourusername>
<hyperactivecrond> ls -la
<Boosted> qeed, hold on, trying something :)
<hyperactivecrond> and pastebin the output
<DBFT> arghh why wont "jarsigner" work in terminal!??
<Demolitio> thanks... gtg someone is honking his horn at me. :P later all.
<Enselic``> DBFT: do you have it installed?
<DBFT> (nb: there is a file called jarsigner in the directory)
<I-kido> Are the Linux-restricted* packages necessary when I want to use Nvidia 1.0.9xxx ?  Just a yes or No
<Enselic``> DBFT: make sure its executable
<DBFT> it is :|
<Enselic``> DBFT: and prefix it with ./
<DBFT> ok that worked cheers
<Enselic``> DBFT:    ./jarsigner stuff stuff
<DBFT> why did that work btw?
<Enselic``> DBFT: Unix needs paths to executables
<Enselic``> DBFT: or soemthing like that :P
<DBFT> lol thanks then :)
<econobeing> any tips to get my koss cs-95 mic to work on my dell laptop?
<Enselic``> DBFT: you could write the full path too, startin with /
<Proghead> hyperactivecrond I've get plenty of stuff when writing dmesg | grep hd (mainly because that my cddrive appear confused), and my slave hd is listed
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, ok then the kernel is seeing your hard disc. what does it show up as? hdb?
<Proghead> yes, hdb
<Ami1> Can anyone help with a sound problem?
<Enselic``> !ask | Ami1
<ubotu> Ami1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ami1> ok... :D
<Ami1> I have a Thinkpad R50e.
<Ami1> When I ran Ubuntu (6.10) from the CD the sound worked fine.
<Ami1> I'm not sure if it worked or not after I've installed.
<Enselic``> Ami1: have you looked here?:
<Ami1> But now it doesn't...
<Enselic``> !sound | Ami1
<ubotu> Ami1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Proghead> hyperactivecrond yes it appear as hdb
<Ami1> Yes, I dud.
<Ami1> did*
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, try sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt
<tracy> can anyone help me compile a webcam driver?
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, try sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Ami1> The problem is that there's no problem... excpet for no sound ;)
<Ami1> The driver is up and running.
<Ami1> esd is working in the background.
<tao> mmmmmm
<tao> good night
<Enselic``> tracy: follow instructions that came with it and you should be fine
<Ami1> No application says it is busy.
<Ami1> But no sound...
<tracy> yeah Enselic`` i would do that if i understood what it was telling me to do
<econobeing> i used sound recorder, and i can hear my mic running, but it's ridiculously low, even though all the capture/mic/input volume controls are max
<savvas> how do i remove: Translation-en_US from the apt sources when it tries to update ?
<econobeing> anything i can do about that?
<tao> I was wondering if somebody know a XVNC client with AIXGL ..
<Enselic``> Ami1: I wish I could help, but I'm not into sound :(
<Enselic``> Ami1: hang in here, sooner or later someone who knows stuff will see the q
<Enselic``> tracy: what part of it doesnt you understand?
<Enselic``> tracy: I can guide yo
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s down but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s, I have tested extensively, an it is a problem within the server, an I replaced all the nics just earlier today. Any clues?
<tracy> pretty much all of it. ive never compiled anything by myself. im new at trying to do this all on my own.
<trashbat> MSG cryedwolf <safe>
<BreakDecks> How do I get OSS to run under Ubuntu 6.10?  I have installed it, but it just causes my other sound drivers to stop working.
<Enselic``> tracy: well, what for example
<Proghead> hyperactivecrond I enter my password and it wrote nothing, so should it have worked? I don't see it more but maybe Im searching at the wrong place, since I've installed Ubuntu today hehe
<tao> I love beryl !
<Enselic``> tracy: the first line you dont get, what'sthat?
<javadots>  does anybody know what I need to put into my boot.ini in order for my crappy laptop to recognize I actually have an install cd in it at bootup?
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, yes it should've said nothing :)
<savvas> how do i remove: Translation-en_US from the apt sources when it tries to update ?
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, cd /mnt && ls
<Enselic``> javadots: you want to poke with the BIOS for that
<tracy> well i know im supposed to go to the terminal and somehow the word makefile should come in somewhere.
<Enselic``> javadots: set CD as primary boot device in BIOS
<crafteh> I am trying to build a ethernet driver module, but I don't have a /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build directory. How do I get that build directory?
<Enselic``> tracy: go to the source dir and type 'make'
<crafteh> I do have the /lib/modules/2.6.... directory though
<Enselic``> tracy: if something happends, that's a good sign
<javadots> Enselic``: ook. I'll try again, I put the ! by the CD-Rom bootup, i'll try again
<Wuilliam> hi to all, i cant to install ubuntu, i cant to instal in grafic mode, now i try in TEXT mode, and works good, when i restart, wont run, it said "plz insert a bootable disck and press any key" some like that. i have like master a 120gb SATA, slave an IDE 40gb. linux must be installed in sata disc. i need a CLEAN INSTALATION
<javadots> I think I have to move it up to the top of the list
<cryedwolf> MSG trashbat safe
<Proghead> hyperactivecrond not allowed
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead: sudo /sbin/fdisk -l
<hyperactivecrond> that will tell u what partitions are there
<hyperactivecrond> look for hdb
<tracy> its saying theres no such file or directory, but its on my desktop
<Enselic``> tracy: did you get the source from svn/cvs or as a .tar.gz?
<tracy> .tar.gz
<Proghead> hyperactivecrond okay it's there
<tracy> its the spca5xx driver
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, ok so you have only one partition.
<trashbat> MSG cryedwolfthis is heavy man beets msn shit
<hyperactivecrond> so do : sudo umount /mnt; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows -o user,uid=<yourusernamehere>,ro
<Proghead> hyperactivecrond yes
<trashbat> MSG cryedwolf gay
<royel> Wuilliam: did you check your bios to see what devices are set to boot?
<Enselic``> tracy: when you have extracted the archive, see what files there is by doing 'ls' in the dir
<hyperactivecrond> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crafteh> I am trying to build a ethernet driver module, but I don't have a /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build directory. How do I get that build directory? I do have a /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/ directory though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<hyperactivecrond> crafteh, is the kernel source installled?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<crafteh> hyperactivecrond: i don't know. how do i get it?
<Enselic``> tracy: is there a Makefile?
<tracy> yes
<tracy> there is Enselic``
<Enselic``> tracy: now type 'make'
<crafteh> hyperactivecrond: i don't think i've ever used the source before
<hyperactivecrond> what is the deb for kernel source again? linux-source ?
<I-kido> Are the Linux-restricted* packages necessary when I want to use Nvidia 1.0.9xxx  driver only?  Just a yes or No
<Enselic``> tracy: if it doesn't work, try 'sudo apt-get install buildessential
<crafteh> yeah linux-source looks good
<tracy> it says "nothing to be done for ..." and the file
<Enselic``> tracy: that probably means you've compiled it already
<savvas> why does it search for "Translation-en_US" in the apt repositories when it tries to update?
<Aggrav8d> stupid question:  from the command line how do i shut down X11?
<tracy> no, because it doesnt work :\
* FartingLady farts loudly
<FartingLady> shit son, that one was rancid... I didn't have any corn....
<lllloo> whats up folk
<Enselic``> tracy: compiling is not enough, you need to install it also
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-161-87-170.hr.hr.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Proghead> hyperactivecrond Mount : error in the system files, option or super bloc (sorry it's appearing in french so I don't think it's the same in english but I've tried to traduce)
<bjornolai> Does anyone know how I can check if my wlan is working without having a wireless network around. I have one at my Uni, but I can't connect to it and I suspect it's because of some special encryption
<tracy> Hm..
<lllloo> i got a quick question were do i edit ubuntu to remove ENTRIES in the application menu...?
<tracy> how would i go about installing it?
<Enselic``> tracy: exactly what is needed for that should be mentioned in the INSTALL or whatever that file is called
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Enselic``> tracy: for "normal" software, it's 'sudo make install'
<PiNE> does anyone know if there is a way to make nautilus open a folder that a file is hovering over?
<Wuilliam> royel: my boot priority is, 1. CDROM -- sata -- ide
* mode/#ubuntu [+b breakdecks!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Slacktard> Pardon me, but while df -h tells me my disk is full, choosing properties from gnome tells me that I still have a some space left... I am unable to locate the files that take the space specified.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jason0_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* jason0_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Enselic``> tracy: but for drivers you probably need to do other stuff of which I'm not into
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Paper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Paper was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<hyperactivecrond> Proghead, which type of filesystem.. .ntfs or fat?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b skreet_work!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b coffee-mug!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* coffee-mug was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b armadill0!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* armadill0 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<lllloo> i got a quick question were do i edit ubuntu to remove ENTRIES in the application menu...?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b daeds!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* daeds was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<cchance> Can some one help me. I have samba installed and i am wanting to share a lexmard 6250 on my windows xp, i have made a port for it called lexshare if that helps any
<cchance> wo
<cchance> ljl ben wokin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<lllloo> is there a way to remove entries from the application bar?
<tkooda> I'm having the (apparently known??: day.
<tkooda> So it is still not fixed.
<tkooda> ReAspired: Mouse clicks stop working sporadically from J. Pulliainen at 2006-10-18 15:44:10 UTC
<tkooda> I'm having same kind of problem where mouse clicks are not responding. Only way is to switch workspaces, but that doesn't always help.
<tkooda> Best solution so far has been right clicking on the zone where the mouse was when it stopped responding. This problem is more frequent all the time
<Wuilliam> royel: i dont know why my sistem never start
<tonyyarusso> lllloo: System > Prefs > Menu Layout
<I-kido> Do I get to take a female nick to get some response here?
<Wuilliam> every time say No disc bootable, insert one and press any key, somel ike that
<crafteh> hyperactivecrond: I've installed the kernel-source ... do you know to get the 'build' directory in the /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/ folder?
<cchance> l-kido, we are not paid please wait
<SpudDogg> I keep getting errors when DVD::rip gets to the transcode stage.  "Output: te: Broken pipe syncinfo write error (0) write: Broken pipe"  Any ideas?
<lllloo> hey toNy still how do i remove the entry
<lllloo> its in the MENU section
<lllloo> other
<royel> !restricted | I-kido
<ubotu> I-kido: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Enselic``> lllloo: menu?
<cchance> Can some one help me. I have samba installed and i am wanting to share a lexmard 6250 on my windows xp, i have made a port for it called lexshare if that helps any
<lllloo> yes
<Enselic``> lllloo: Programs, Places, System?
<royel> I-kido: an the answer is yes, sorry I missed you asking
<lllloo> well heres my case
<cryedwolf> hey sos bout trashbat hes new
<lllloo> i had enemy territory
<I-kido> tnx royel
<lllloo> which made OTHERs in application
<lllloo> i uninstalled the game
<Proghead> how can I know if my hd is ntfs or fat??
<LjL> !enter | lllloo
<ubotu> lllloo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lllloo> and it left the entry in APPLication
<enigma75> is there a simple way to install a penitration testing suite on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Enselic``> lllloo: rightclick -> Edit menu
<cchance> Yo! any one here good with pronter sharing
<royel> Proghead: you in windows now?
<tkooda> I'm having the (apparently known??) issue with my (left only?) mouse clicks not working in dapper sometimes?  -it's becomming more and more frequent, making the machine almost unsable.
<tkooda> is there any workaround?
<Proghead> royel no Im in ubuntu
<LjL> cryedwolf: he'll be able to rejoin shortly. however, he should try and watch his language
<chump> can someone help me play a dvd on my edgy/ubuntu system ?
<Proghead> im trying to make my slave hd work
<tkooda> I'm unable to copy+paste the bug url because of it
<bruenig> !dvd | chump
<ubotu> chump: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<royel> Proghead: then it's a drive your wanting to access?
<chump> !dvd
<Proghead> royel yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<royel> Proghead: you could try, fdisk an "p" to print the partition info
<bjornolai> Does anyone know how I can check if my wlan is working without having a wireless network around. I have one at my Uni, but I can't connect to it and I suspect it's because of some special encryption
<royel> Proghead: exit with 'q'
<mixandgo> how can I suspend from the console ? without using X
<Enselic``> bjornolai: your card or the router?
<bjornolai> Enselic`` my card
<Enselic``> bjornolai: iwconfig should show if you have wireliess fairly up and running
<bjornolai> Enselic``Will you have a look at it if I pasebin it. Think its ok but not sure
<electricenergy> Wow, lots of questions getting thrown around here... I'm sorry I have to add one. I'm having difficulties with twinview. It knows there is a 2nd monitor connected, and it even stretches the wallpaper... but I can't see anything on that monitor. It is a CRT and the signal light is GREEN meaning its receiving.... also, after testing in ubuntu it wouldn't work in windows untill I turned it off, then back on again
<sorl_> ho do i copy files in a dir recurs. into the same dir structure but just add new files (overwrite also)?
<Enselic``> bjornolai: sure I'll take a look
<electricenergy> I think the refresh rates are wrong or something, any ideas?
<Enselic``> electricenergy: you have it setup in xorg.conf?
<kitche> sorl_: you can do cp -r or cp -a
<electricenergy> yes
<enigma75> is there a simple way to connect to WPA protected networks in ubuntu?  only way that i could get connected was to install and run KWLAN
<halkonst> I have a problem connecting to the internet that I posted in this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364916 Everything seems to be set up all right but it just won't work. Could someone please help me?
<Enselic``> enigma75: I use WPA right now, but to get it working was very terminalistic
<Enselic``> Enselic``: the guide I used was very straighforward though
<Enselic``> @ enigma75
<quaal> is there any way to have firefox control the colors of the text instead of using the text from the theme? the theme has white text and I cannot see it on white background websites
<bjornolai> Enselic``   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6648/
<quaal> the gnome theme that is
<enigma75> Enselic``: ive got this up and running fairly well, but ive gotta start the program and make it connect to my network everytime i boot, was just wondering if there was a better way
<oreth> can I share my HP printer across the network to a PC?
<royel> quaal: in firefox preferences, you can change that , doesn't seem to work for me, but the option is there :)
<Proghead> royel it says to write fdisk /dev/(name of the device) so it should be fdisk /dev/hdb but it doesn't work
<Enselic``> bjornolai: you seem to have no EEID configured, set one in System -> Admin -> Networking
<quaal> royel, hmm where is it ?
<Enselic``> bjornolai: otherwise it looks o
<royel> quaal: check teh Content tab
<Enselic``> bjornolai: ok*
<Enselic``> enigma75: it works automatically for me, google for wpa ubuntu or something similar
<Wuilliam> Hi to all, sorry for ask again! im bad whit the english ok.... well, i need to install ubuntu 6.10 (x86) but, (1.) in grafic mode i cant to install, never run, i choose the languaje and NEVER START the live CD (only whit cd's 32bit it happen, in 64bit live cd i'm runing now). (2). in text mode i did, and installation finish whitout problem, BUT, when i restart, system show me some like this: Invalid disc boot, insert a bootable disc and press any key, i
<bjornolai> Enselic`` thank :) Could you shortly explain what that is
<cchance> Will a Lexmark 6200 Work on linux over samba
<royel> Proghead: you sure it's /dev/hdb?
<Proghead> royel but it doesn't work with hda neither so im probably forgetting something
<Enselic``> bjornolai: an EEID? you need to match the EEID with the one the router uses
<enigma75> Enselic``:  Alright, thanks
<royel> Proghead: sudo ?
<chump> thanks guys
<mixandgo> how can I suspend from the console ? without using X
<Enselic``> enigma75: it's the "name" of the network.
<Enselic``> bjornolai: it's the "name" of the network
<andy753422> I remember once seeing a applet for gnome-panel that was basically an input box, where you could type a shell command and it would be run. Does anyone know where I can find something like that?
<colbert> I have installed Ubuntu 6.1, and upon boot it says "Error Loading Operating System." I installed it on a IDE slave drive, formatting it during install. I have Vista installed on a SATA which i normally boot to.
<royel> mixandgo: dont think you can suspend in a shell
<bjornolai> Enselic`` ok. I'll have to wait till i get to my uni then
<mixandgo> royel, why not ?
<matason> How do I control the size of desktop icons?
<Wuilliam> colbert: do you have the same problem????? windows runs good, but isntall ubuntu and never run
<Proghead> royel ok it worked now
<Enselic``> !wireless | bjornolai
<ubotu> bjornolai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quaal> royel, awesome it worked
<Enselic``> bjornolai: some useful info in there
<royel> Proghead: , just hit 'p' an you should see the type a partitions tables
<colbert> Wuilliam: yes!
<cchance> WHERE can I find DRIVERS for LINUX for A lexmard 6200 SERIES
<bjornolai> Enselic`` thanx again
<matason> Can I set a size somewhere instead of using "Stretch Icon"?
<royel> quaal: cool :)
<Wuilliam> i installed the ubuntu whit LILO and i lose the windows boot, now no 1 run
<quaal> royel, content/colors button/uncheck 'use system colors'
<quaal> royel, didnt work for you ?
<EnsignRedshirt> andy753422: In dapper, you can add a "Run Application" thingy.  But I seem to recall reading that it was taken out of edgy?
<matason> I am using 6.06
<royel> quaal: no, sadly.. but its ok.. I changed my theme since I tried it last
<cchance> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<electricenergy> Enselic``: Yes, it is configured in xorg.conf, but I must have screwed up somewhere. I'm not really sure where to look from here
<quaal> royel, ah.. bummer
<quaal> royel, thankyou
<Proghead> royel thanks, so it's ntfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<andy753422> EnsignRedshirt: that's probably what I was thinking of, but I cant find it, any clue where to get it from?
<Enselic``> electricenergy: did you follow some guide?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<royel> Proghead: :)
<EnsignRedshirt> andy753422: No clue.  I am using dapper.
<Enselic``> electricenergy: if you google for it, there probably is a sample xorg.conf for your card. That's what I'd check out if I were in your position at lest
<kevin110> Newb Question: What's the difference between XGL and AIXGL?
<electricenergy> Enselic``: Yes, this one; http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<halkonst> Come on guys I need my internets. Please check the thread at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364916 and please tell me if you have any idea of how to fix it.
<Enselic``> kevin110: internal architecture
<Wuilliam> well, the ppl cant help me, all are bussy
<Enselic``> kevin110: and development model
<kevin110> Is AIXGL ATI?
<bruenig> kevin110, #ubuntu-effects
<unity> it could be
<Enselic``> kevin110: wikipedia has informal entrees for both
<kevin110> Thanks.
<electricenergy> Enselic``: actually, that guide is using the same card that I have
<kevin110> Also, when I enter the gnome terminal and try to run sudo apt-get, it asks for a password. When I try to type it in, it doesn't recognize my keystroke.
<Enselic``> electricenergy: sweet, then doublecheck it again to make sure you didnt accidentaly made a mistake
<Enselic``> kevin110: it does, but it doesnt say it
<kevin110> Thanks Enselic.
<Enselic``> kevin110: np :d
<colbert> Can someone please help? I have installed Ubuntu 6.1, and upon boot it says "Error Loading Operating System." I installed it on a IDE slave drive, formatting it during install. I have Vista installed on a SATA which i normally boot to.
<Proghead> royel do you know how I can acess it then (I'll search more if you don't, but live help is the best hehe)
* EnsignRedshirt whispers "6.10"
<electricenergy> Enselic``: the only differences are, I don't have the BusID under "Device" and I don't know if the horizontal refresh rate is correct. how would I find those out?
<klick> Hey all, how can i tell my system to do sudo setkeycodes 6c 203 as soon as i boot up
<Enselic``> electricenergy: BusID:   lshw
<Enselic``> electricenergy: refreshrate should be either in the manual or at the back of the monitor
<royel> Proghead: since it's ntfs, reading is easy, but if you need to write then you'll have to use ntfs-3g an it's still experimental
<halkonst> colbert. what else can you do other than reinstall? try a different release maybe. 6.06 or 6.10
<Enselic``> electricenergy: in the worst case you could call the manufacturer analogly
<colbert> halkonst: So it is likely a version being incompatible for me?
<royel> Proghead: try this for read access for now: sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<lgc> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<oreth> how do I check the IP of my machine?
<halkonst> colbert I don't know at all, I have never used 6.1. It just seems like if you can't even boot your OS, that particular install is beyond rescue
<electricenergy> Enselic``: Thanks, I never thought of that. one more question. IF I go to change the resolution graphically, I have all the expected choices for resolution.... but only 75mhz for the refresh rate. Shouldn't I be able to select 60 atleast? whats going on there?
<LjL> oreth: "ifconfig"
<Enselic``> oreth: ifconfig
<cpk1> oreth: ifconfig
* Enselic`` wins!
* cpk1 wins
<LjL> i win on my own screen. anyway...
<_Thomas> I'm trying to install ubuntu on software RAID1, but it doesn't want to boot after installation is finished
<Enselic``> :d
<royel> Proghead: then: sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/ntfs
<cpk1> LjL: while our timestamps are the same I am clearly ahead of you
<LjL> cpk1: for me, i am at 0:49:29 and you're at 0:49:31 actually :)
<oreth> where's the printer wizard?
<kevin110> It's still confusing to me. How do I know which is for my PC? (Referring to XGL vs. AIXGL)
<_Thomas> Grub fails to find any devices (when making several md-devices, without lvm), and lilo doesn't find anything at all
<cpk1> lies!
<EnsignRedshirt> Ljl won on my screen
<rapid> AIXGL is for ATI cards.
<un0p> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<un0p> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<kevin110> Alright, thanks rapid.
<_Thomas> what are the requirements of using the software raid1-installation procedure of ubuntu?
<Proghead> royel it says that I should specify the kind of file (maybe my translation isn't exact hehe)
<Enselic``> electricenergy: X probes the monitors for supported resolutions and refreshrates too iir
<_Thomas> (I'm installing to sata)
<_Thomas> Do the SATA-drives need to be on the motherboard?  (as part of the chipset)?
<electricenergy> Enselic``: Well I know that both the monitors can support 60hz, so shouldn't that be there?
<vmlemon> Does Ubuntu support SPARC?
<`Matir> vmlemon, yes
<royel> Proghead: my mistake, try: sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/ntfs -t ntfs -r
<Enselic``> electricenergy: if the xorg.conf confs them for 60 Hz, then yeah. You can provide ModeLine:s manually if the monitors are evil
<kitche> vmlemon: http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-server-sparc.iso
<oreth> i'm such anub.. how do i open terminal?
<vmlemon> Thanks
<Enselic``> oreth: Program -> Accessories -> Terminal
<kevin110> I tried typing in $ glxinfo | grep direct and fglrxinfo into the terminal, the bash recognizes neither.
<electricenergy> Enselic``: Where should I add those lines? (Sorry I'm a bit of a noob)
<Frogzoo> !sparc | vmlemon
<ubotu> vmlemon: Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<reda> how can i know if my laptop modem could work on the ubuntu or not ? how do i know if 6.06 support it ?
<visik7> running flumotion on edgy is a pain in the ass
<Enselic``> electricenergy: Not sure, do 'man xorg.conf'
<bruenig> !wifi | reda
<ubotu> reda: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crafteh> I installed a new ethernet card and it looks like the kernel modules were correctly loaded.. but it doesn't seem to work when its enabled. Anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<LightStream> I guess this is fun!
<Frogzoo> !hardware | reda it's not actually that easy to find out, you'd best check the laptop testing wiki
<ubotu> reda it's not actually that easy to find out, you'd best check the laptop testing wiki: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<electricenergy> Enselic``: Ok, thanks for the help. My internet is getting cut off for a little while so I gotta go. I'll be back if I run into any more problems ;)
<reda> bruenig: no i mean the serial modem !
<oreth> brb
<visik7> flumotion 0.2.1 is in the repo without checking that it actually works, 'couse it doesn't
<ryan_> i need help, this wireless config is driving me mad
<reda> rogzoo : thanx
<Enselic``> ryan_: are you going for WPA?
<sadistico> !oracle10g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oracle10g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sadistico> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<ryan_> im trying to install the drivers for my linksys wmp54g
<Proghead> royel lacking codepage?
* PwcrLinux struggles with system lagging on the lappy..
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> anyone know of any widget applications for Linux?
<Enselic``> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: GTK
<Enselic``> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: or what do you mean with 'widget application'?
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Something that will allow me to run widgets on my desktop.
<Enselic``> ryan_: sorry, never done that
<ryan_> ok thanks anyway
<willy> #ubuntu-es
<PwcrLinux> he's talking about clock/temp/calendar on desktop
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Yes.
<un0p> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH (what a name??phew_ ) what kind of widgets>?
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Than you.
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Nevermind. :P I remember what I forgot now.
<un0p> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH,  try out adesklets and gdesklets
<sadistico> Does anyone know of a good tutorial link for the installation of Oracle10g?
<ryan_> im trying to access some readme files and it says the file type is unknown, anyone know what program i would use to access them?
<Enselic``> ryan_: gedit
<royel> Proghead: it's returning that as error?
<ryan_> ill try that
* PwcrLinux uses weather temp on the bar next to workspace area.
<kitche> ryan_: any text editor
<ryan_> ok i figured it out, thanks
<ryan_> sorry for the noob question, this is my second day on ubuntu
<Enselic``> ryan_: dont worry, we want you to embrace it ;)
<Proghead> royel well in french... codepage manquant ou autre erreur and it says that information are useful in syslog and then they say to try dmesg | tail
<royel> Proghead: this miht be the cure, sudo apt-get install libntfs8
<halkonst> I have a very annoying network problem. Does anyone want to help me with it?
<sadistico> Does anyone know of a good tutorial link for the installation of Oracle10g?
<Enselic``> !help | halkonst
<ubotu> halkonst: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Enselic``> !ask | halkonst I mean this
<ubotu> halkonst I mean this: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oreth> ok.. i'm trying to set up printer sharing
<halkonst> ayt. I can't connect to the internet. Rather I can't connect to anything. Altho everything is set up the way it's supposed to be
<oreth> my ubuntu machine has the printer installed and it works
<halkonst> I ahve to network cards, both with working drivers
<oreth> how do I share it to my XP machine?
<Enselic``> halkonst: what does ifconfig give you?
<halkonst> that is detailed here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364916
<halkonst> but I can type in here also
<Enselic``> oreth: man smb (or is it samba?)
<macd> oreth, goto gnome control
<halkonst> ifconfig looks good with the correct ip address as I assigned it in /etc/network/interfaces
<oreth> gnome control?
<Proghead> royel okay I've installed it
<Enselic``> halkonst: ping localhost givesyou?
<rb007> I've installed Beagle... how do I run it?  I thought there was supposed to be an option in the menu but there is none.
<skeleton> How do I change the location of my swap partition?
<Enselic``> rb007: it's in the docs at the website iirc
<oreth> macd: any chance we can take this private? there's alot of clutter going on.
<Enselic``> rb007: it's quite involving
<Steil> Is there a way to start x apps remotely via ssh without using a terminal?
<macd> oreth, yeah if you can wait a bit, in the middle of something atm
<oreth> roger that
<emet2> hello
<halkonst> Enselic``: I haven't tried, and to do I'd have to unplug this internet connection...
<javadots> Enselic``:  oook... can I use a diskette to make it recognize I actually want it to do something?
<th1> hi, does anyone know how to get Firefox to use VLC instead of Totem or whatever for media player?
<Enselic``> halkonst: if you can ping localhost, that means your ipstack works at least
<emet2> how do I get a PEAP connection to work with wifi?
<halkonst> Enselic``: done. ping localhost works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Enselic``> halkonst: try ping 123.51.15.13
* mode/#ubuntu [-b emet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<royel> Proghead: try that mount command again
<emet2> !peap
<royel> Proghead: sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/ntfs -t ntfs -r
<rb007> Enselic: thanks... I will look through it.  I thought maybe my installation went wrong.  The daemon is running, but I don't see any way to search for my data.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smallears69> hey guys im having trouble and yes i am a newbie
<Enselic``> halkonst: rb007 if you dont tell it to, it will take a long time for it to search
<enix> what repo do i need to get democracy player, i tried the one the website but it no worky
<Enselic``> rb007: you can speed it up, its on their website
<Frogzoo> !anyone | smallears69
<ubotu> smallears69: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Enselic``> halkonst: forget that IP, i just guessed, Ill give you a valid one
<halkonst> Enselic``: Didn't work. probably because my cable isn't plugged in. It's in this computer i'm typing from now..
<Frogzoo> smallears69: just ask your question without the preliminaries
<ribo> trying to install two MTAs on a server, exim and postfix.  apt keeps trying to remove one when I install the other.
<Enselic``> halkonst: I thought "what are the odds of guessing on an IP that isnt used" :P   hang on
<emet2> how do I get a PEAP connection to work with wifi?
<emet2> PEAP authentication
<smallears69> can anyone help me
<smallears69> ?
<lgc> Does anyone know what do I have to install in order to be able to talk and listen through IM?
<posingaspopular> smallears69: what is the question!?!?!
<smallears69> well i windows xp installed and i hate
<Frogzoo> Enselic``: what use are 2 MTAs ?
<raygold> i'm looking for a secure operating system, that's as easy to use as my current windows vista ultimate
<Frogzoo> smallears69: we don't know yet
<th1> does anyone know how to change which media player firefox uses for video?
<oreth> where is gnome control?
<th1> because it is not workign very well :(
<raygold> i hear ubuntu is easy to use, but i'm concerned about security
<Enselic``> halkonst: ping 130.239.8.25
<raygold> i hear there are issues
<emet2> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<posingaspopular> raygold: security is top notch. if anything is unsecure, its wnidows
<Enselic``> Frogzoo: ?
<Frogzoo> raygold: it's linux & security patches get released via the repos
<smallears69> i want to switch, i downloaded ubuntu  desktop i386 and burned on a cdrw. now i restarted my comp and booted off the cd rom only and it is not working fialed to boot off cd rom error or something
<raygold> whats a repos?
<bimberi> oreth: its menu item isn't enabled by default.  run 'gconf-editor' from a terminal or alt-f2
<oreth> raygold: linux beats windows at security anyday
<halkonst> Enselic``: Didn't work. Not very surprised seeing my network cable isn't plugged into that computer right now
<Proghead> royel it's making the same error, maybe I should copy it to you cause it's kinda long, but it's in french so I'll find how to traduce it
<raygold> thats good
<raygold> i want to make sure the fbi can't hack my pc
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: This is an old wiki page for doing what you want in Ubuntu 5.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lgc> Frogzoo, did you try "about:config" on Firefox?
<posingaspopular> raygold: youre safe from the fbi
<oreth> bimb: ok.. the window is open... now what?
<raygold> oh thats a relief
<smallears69> so can any one help me please
<Frogzoo> raygold: if the fbi have a warrant, they will seize your puter
<raygold> wow so how does one install ubuntu?
<raygold> oh
<raygold> yeah i was thinking full disk encryption for that
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: It is probably not quite the same in dapper or edgy.  The standard answer is usually "use samba", but I don't think that is necessary.
<bimberi> oreth: sorry, i haven't been tracking your issue, i just saw that question (where is gnome control)
<raygold> does ubuntu support full disk encryption?
<halkonst> Enselic:
<Frogzoo> raygold: yes
<Enselic``> halkonst: if you can, it means something is funnay with your DNS servers
<UdontKnow> raygold: linux supports. then ubuntu does in a way or another, even if by hand
<royel> Proghead: oh, might need something like this: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs
<raygold> hm
<smallears69> anyone know what to do with my problem
<oreth> ensign: ok. samba. damn, i'm so confused
<lgc> Does anyone know what do I have to install in order to be able to talk and listen through IM?
<raygold> do i need to learn dos to do that?
<UdontKnow> raygold: but you need to boot from something unencrypted :) maybe a partition, a cd or a pendrive?
<Enselic``> smallears69: what does it say and when
<oreth> I know samba is the filesharing for windows.
<royel> Proghead: are there multiple partitions on this disk?
<bimberi> oreth: sec, i'm checking the backscroll
<halkonst> I'll vanish for a few to try it out. what is 130.239.8.25 anyway?
<Enselic``> halkonst: www.sunet.se
<Enselic``> halkonst: I gtg
<mindstate> im in dying need of help, my gnome panels have disappeared i've no idea how to get them back..XFCE panels still work, but i cant see any panels on my gnome ..any ideas?
<smallears69> dont remember but it says somthing like failed ot boot off cd rom ide device. this happens pretty much right away
<Frogzoo> smallears69: you should try passing the option 'acpi=off' from the install - hit F6 - & edit the kernel line to add that
<Enselic``> halkonst: if it fails, make sure you have valid/online DNS servers
<oreth> i've got this open: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<halkonst> thanks for your help
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: The main point of that page is to enable "browsing" in cups on the computer to which the printer is attached, and to configure the permissions so that other computers on your network can use it.
<bimberi> oreth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<halkonst> my dns work in windows
<halkonst> same servers
<Frogzoo> mindstate: terminal -> run gnome-panel
<bimberi> oreth: snap :)
<oreth> but, in the instructions, it says to set port to 631, I don't have that line in there.
<Enselic``> halkonst: I see. Well this sure appears to be weird
<oreth> i don't know where to put it.
<halkonst> you're telling me
<Enselic``> halkonst: does sudo dhclient eth1/0 give you a new IP?
<oreth> I don't know where to set the tcp port
<mindstate> Frogzoo: Frogzoo ..i tried to install this crappy compiz + xgl script and it totally screwed things up.. i hope that works
<Enselic``> halkonst: or is it manually?
<Proghead> royel okay well, I had to connect on the root and it haven't write anything after the command, so maybe it worked, Ill check that, and there's only one partition
<smallears69> the screen is black and then this message pops up failed boot off cd rom ide device when do i push f
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: The wiki tells you (roughly) where to put the line 'Port 631'
<smallears69> opps f6
<Enselic``> halkonst: If you get an IP through DHCP, that means it really should work
<ScarT> Can i avoid being hacked by the fbi, if I use ubuntu?
<bimberi> oreth: which file are you looking in?
<oreth> right.. on line 420. I only have 77 lines in that file
<royel> Proghead: cd /mnt/ntfs an see what it looks like
<halkonst> the ip is defined manully. dhclient didn't do much
<mindstate> Frogzoo: i cant even get to a Terminal to type that command, when i try from tty1 it tells me unable to open display
<halkonst> I have a static ip from my ISP
<oreth> bimb: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<royel> Proghead: ls -l /mnt/ntfs
<whonicca> how can i mount an iso file as a drive?
<whonicca> is it possible?
<Enselic``> halkonst: then you need to make sure the IP is correct, including the netmask
<Frogzoo> smallears69: cold start - hit F6 when text appears
<jrib> !iso | whonicca
<ubotu> whonicca: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Dextorion> nighty
<halkonst> they are. atleast in the /etc/network/interfaces
<lgc> Anyone knows about messaging clients?
<halkonst> and the graphical network settings
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: Was 'right.. on line...' in response to me?
<svu__> Is there any trick to make nm-applet run without doing sudo in console?
<bimberi> oreth: edgy? dapper?
<ScarT> Can i save my cp securely on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> mindstate: DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel
<ScarT> Can i save my cp securely on ubuntu?
<oreth> 6.10
<oreth> which ever that one is :P
<atomiku> I need a good alarm program for ubuntu, one that lets you have an MP3 as the alarm tone. Any suggestions?
<jrib> ScarT: your "cp"?  what is that?
<Frogzoo> ScarT: no spamming, plskthx
<atomiku> cp = child porn
<oreth> ensign: i believe so
<royel> Proghead: you might have to do that as sudo
<atomiku> ScarT: cp can be securely saved
<oreth> atomiku = /b/tard? :P
<ryan_> i just want to connect to my router, why is this so hard
<Proghead> royel nice it worked, how do I open the stuff on it (like music)
<rb007> ok.. the trick with beagle is to add a custom application launcher for beagle-search -- there was no item added to my menu when I installed it.
<atomiku> oreth: ;)
<atomiku> you?
<oreth> \m/
<mindstate> Frogzoo: your rock dude
<atomiku> ill take that as a yes
<mindstate> you*
<oreth> only when my wife isn't around, haha
<mindstate> lol
<Frogzoo> mindstate: yw
<Enselic``> halkonst: anyway, gtg, good luck
<oreth> she hates /b/ and all that is associated with it
<mindstate> Frogzoo: it gave me a dbus error though when i loaded it that way
<atomiku> /b/ on ubuntu = win
<halkonst> thanks
<atomiku> cause its all smotoh
<atomiku> all the fonts n crap, yo
<atomiku> lol
<atomiku> *smooth
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: OK. You are using the NetworkPrintingFromWinXP wiki page?
<Gin> should I start gdm if I'm using xubuntu?
<oreth> yeah
<atomiku> I need a good alarm program for ubuntu, one that lets you have an MP3 as the alarm tone. Any suggestions?
<atomiku> AND IT MUST NOT FAIL OTHERWISE I WILL FAIL
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: Always use a nick. It is too crowded in here not to.
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: You can type just Ensi and then hit tab.
<lgc> Anyone knows about messaging clients?
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: yeah. I forgot about auto-complete
<smallears69> Frogzoo: i hit f6 right at boot u. the installer does not even start
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: Any idea on my problem? :P
<Frogzoo> smallears69: you don't even get to the install menu?
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: How much have to done so far?
<Frogzoo> mindstate: something's sick - dunno, restart?
<Talaman> hello, getting start-up screen error
<oreth> i've edited the cupsd.conf, up to the point of setting the port
<atomiku> Talaman: fix it
<oreth> er..
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: I've edited the cupsd.conf but haven't set the port. Can't figure out where to
<Talaman> that is why i am here
<atomiku> No seriously, what error it is?
<mindstate> Frogzoo: ill try that, also..do u know how i can edit the GDM login screen. ive got something in there called "foo" that i want to get rid of
<Talaman> oi
<Talaman> have to reboot to see it again
<javadots> EnsignRedshirt: I've done a lot and I can't figure out how to get my laptop to boot reading the cd.
<atomiku> okay
<atomiku> good luck
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: I've only got 77 lines in the file.. not the 420 some odd it suggests I should
<Talaman> shows up right before the login screen
<atomiku> have a safe reboot
<EnsignRedshirt> javadots: Sorry, I don't know anything about that. :(
<javadots> :(
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: OK, hold on
<javadots> i'm stuck in a window world
<Talaman> i think it's my login settings...now i have to go find that
<Proghead> royel nice it worked, how do I open the stuff on it (like music)
<Frogzoo> mindstate: install a different login screen - or fiddle with the welcome message: sys -> admin -> login window
<Talaman> where do i find the start screen settings?
<atomiku> its probably the probability drive
<mindstate> Frogzoo: ok
<atomiku> check that out
<atomiku> could be faulty
<jrib> Talaman: system > administration > login window
<oreth> Invert the polarity while you're at it
<atomiku> yes
<atomiku> and divide by zerio
<atomiku> *zero
<oreth> OH SHI-
<royel> Proghead: open Nautilus an use the up arrow to browse to /mnt
<ryan_> im trying to modify this file using the command "v -b rt61sta.dat" and its telling me about some swap file i need to delete, im lost
<cchance> -_-Whats it called when i want to host windows account on my pc? Like they login through my pc their username and password are stored and so are their "profile" i know i use samba for this-_-
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: Do you have the file /etc/cups/cups.d/port.conf?
<atomiku> and make sure you put candleja,, ..ck in your init.d
<jrib> ryan_: 'v'?
<atomiku> without the dots inbetween ja and ck
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: let me find o ut.
<smallears69> frogzoo: nop
<ryan_> no idea, thats what the doc is telling me
<ryan_> vi
<ryan_> sorry
<Frogzoo> cchance: you mean domain controller I think
<mau> hey guys, this is my first time on irc... yay me!  can somebody direct me to a hardware compatability list for Edgy?
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: Negative. It is an empty file
<Talaman> brb
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: I am using dapper, and the wiki makes it sound like 6.06 and 6.10 are not quite the same.
<Frogzoo> smallears69: burn the cd again, this time @ 1/2 speed
<cchance> frogzoo, i think thats it. Is their a tutorial for this
<atomiku> mau: Welcome to IRC, I should just let you know that IRC is serious business
<devilsadvocate> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: But the file exists?
<cyberjackal> has anyone had any problems with aterm in ubuntu edgy displaying quotes, hyphens, apostrophes as "garbage"
<royel> Proghead: or from a command line: nautilus /mnt/ntfs
<Skaag> hey guys, I need this package: libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak   and I can see on the ubuntu packages site that it's part of multiverse, but i'm in edgy and I can't find it even though I have multiverse in my sources.list - any ideas?
<jrib> ryan_: read what it says.  There is a .swp file there as a backup.  Do you have another instance of vi open editing the file?  Or maybe vi just didn't close properly last time.  Just take a look at the current file and the .swp and see which one you want to keep
<mau> got it
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: let me check through the file browser
<Frogzoo> cchance: the samba docs? samba.org
<Skaag> (I only need it because of a dependency really)
<mau> thank you
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: i simply did a pico on it
<atomiku> pico > *
<smallears69> Frogzoo i burned on cd-rw at 4* speed
<devilsadvocate> Skaag, try apt-cache search libapach
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: negative. the file does not exist
<ReKlipz> hey all, i've got a question about partitioning
<ryan_> i dont know, im so confused :(
<atomiku> ReKlipz: ask away
<jrib> ryan_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Skaag> devilsadvocate: there are a bunch of them, but not this one
<ReKlipz> i recently had the default partitions setup using xubuntu (#1 primary ext3 with $5 logical swap)
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: I see. Do the last two lines of cupsd.conf look like "Include /etc/cups/cupsd.d/*.conf", where * is either "ports" or "browse"?
<atomiku> okay
<ReKlipz> i kind of... dropped my laptop, and now it wont partition
<ReKlipz> it always stops at 33%
<devilsadvocate> Skaag, is it in multiverse for edgy as far as the webite sayd?
<atomiku> right
<atomiku> Youve probably broken your laptop
<ReKlipz> is the hdd shot?
<Skaag> devilsadvocate: checking...
<atomiku> Tried a different partition program?
<ReKlipz> any way i can do a diagnostic on it?
<Proghead> royel thanks man, seems to work fine!
<liquiddoom> Does anybody know if when using Duplicity, an environment variable for the SCP password can be set?
<Skaag> devilsadvocate:
<Skaag> no it's part of dapper
<ReKlipz> atomiku, nope, didnt know there were any others
<atomiku> ReKlipz: There must be some sort of disk checker software out there, I suggest google
<whonicca> jrib, any idea how to unmount the iso?
<ReKlipz> shud i try fdisk form DOS?
<royel> Proghead: good :)
<oreth> wait
<liquiddoom> All I know of is FTP_PASSWORD, but I'm not using FTP.
<jrib> whonicca: umount FOO
<atomiku> I wouldnt trust fdisk, because its made my windoze or something I dont know
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: I think I found it
<Proghead> royel if I want to write eventually am I better to wait for a better software?
<Proghead> well ntfs3 I think
<atomiku> Anyway, ReKlipz
<sean__> can someone please help me make my apple key (command key) on my ibook work as a ctrl key?
<whonicca> foo not found
<devilsadvocate> Skaag, you _could_ contact the devs and see if it will be ported to edgy. otherwise you might be able to compile from sources
<royel> Proghead: you can add a line to fstab so it auto mounts anytime you reboot too
<atomiku> lemme see if ubotu knows anything
<ReKlipz> ok
<atomiku> !partition | ReKlipz
<ubotu> ReKlipz: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Proghead> royel oh! what is it?
<Frogzoo> !ntfs-3g | Proghead it's still beta, which means you can still lose your data:
<ubotu> Proghead it's still beta, which means you can still lose your data:: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<atomiku> hmm
<royel> Proghead: I know theres alot of people that use it now an it seems to be trouble free, I dont personally have any experience doing that though
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: It's at the begining of the cupsd.conf file
<ReKlipz> not too much, lol
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: Just for further reference i'll send you what it should look like
<atomiku> Hope that helps, as far as I know you'll be able to get gpartd working on xubuntu, its pretty good, try it out.
<ReKlipz> but i cant load any OS
<sean__> can someone help me change a key on my keyboard in ubuntu 6.10?
<atomiku> try sudo apt-get install gparted
<ReKlipz> atomiku, there is no OS on the hdd now...
<atomiku> Ah.
<ReKlipz> since i tried to partition it
<atomiku> What os are you on now?
<Skaag> devilsadvocate: is there a backports project for edgy?
<devilsadvocate> Skaag, of course
<Proghead> royel okay, well anyway that can wait
<Frogzoo> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ReKlipz> atomiku, im on my desktop
<Skaag> actually, I just noticed my ubuntu-server installation is dapper!
<atomiku> Windows?
<ReKlipz> atomiku, yes
<atomiku> Okay
<atomiku> Join me in #fucked-harddrive
<Frogzoo> Skaag: dapper is LTS so perfectly ok for servers to run
<Proghead> royel how I make the hd mount everytime I reboot?
<atomiku> might take a few mins
<Skaag> Frogzoo: LTS?
<whonicca> is it possible to mount .bin image files?
<Frogzoo> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Skaag> Frogzoo: ok, gotcha. that's good. but for some reason I am not finding a package that's supposed to be on dapper's multiverse channel.
<Frogzoo> whonicca: 2 options - #1 convert to iso with mdf2iso, or #2 - compile/install cdemu
<kristallpirat> where do I find the "Linux kernel (2.6.10-6-386) source directory"?
<royel> Proghead: uhm, something like this in /etc/fstab, /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs  ntfs ro 0 0
<Frogzoo> Skaag: maybe you need to enable the multiverse repo
<Skaag> it is enabled
<Frogzoo> Skaag: then it's not in the repo
<Skaag> does this look ok: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<whonicca> Frogzoo, thanks
<devilsadvocate> kristallpirat, you need to get the sources.. i think its linux-headers
<Skaag> but this page says it should be: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/web/libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak
<Salz> hm, is there some recording of the cd release performane? ( http://p2pnet.net/story/11366 )
<PwcrLinux> Hmm, I suspect my lappy video ram should be working, it's 32 MB of Vram.. how can check with video ram status?
<ribo> how do I make apt not remove a conflicting package?
<ribo> when installing another
<Frogzoo> Skaag: if it's in the repos, you don't have the multiverse repo enabled
<devilsadvocate> kristallpirat, once you get them via apt, they should be in /usr/src/linux, i think
<Skaag> Frogzoo: I pasted you the deb line... you can see multiverse is clearly there... what else am I doing wrong?
<PwcrLinux> Oh yea!, when the kernel installed, last time I saw doubling installation..
<whonicca> Frogzoo, any idea how to unmount an iso file?
<devilsadvocate> ribo, apt does the dependancy checking for a reason
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: Did you update after changing the file?
<Skaag> of course
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: OK, just checking
<Skaag> i'm downloading the deb now manually
<Skaag> strange stuff
<oreth> EnsignRedshirt: Haha. My XP machine has recognized
<eric_> hey does anyone know an equivalent of this: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/console/commandes_de_base     in english???
* dsaxena_ has a hopefuly simple question. i just got given a system with ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop. is there a meta-package that i can 'apt-get install' to "update" to the server distro? or do i just manually install the appropriate servers?
<oreth> now I just hope it prints
<EnsignRedshirt> oreth: Cool.
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: What package? (Just curious.)
<ribo> devilsadvocate: it is, however, incorrect. It claims exim conflicts with postfix, which it assuredly does not if set up properly
<mindstate> i need some help. when i start up gnome.. my panels dont get loaded ..i can goto tty1 and load it with DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel but i get a dbus error. anyone know how i can get my panels back to loading automatically?
<Skaag> EnsignRedshirt: libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak
<kristallpirat> devilsadvocate, thx getting the packets...
<Wuilliam> Installer Crashed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6651/
<Wuilliam> who can help me
<devilsadvocate> ribo, aptitude give you a little more control compared to apt-get
<ribo> devilsadvocate: thanks
<jlamr> anyone know about why my wireless router occasionally cuts out - like when coming back from standby. Only comes back on restart/reboot
<dreamerdude> Package manager is broke i think....When i click for updates on ubuntu it flicks on then off
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: Why do you say it is the repos?  I have dapper universe, multiverse, and dapper-backports enabled, and I don't see that package.
<dreamerdude> anyone know why?
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: Wait, I lied.
<dreamerdude> nevamind
<eric_> does anyone know an equivalent of this: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/console/commandes_de_base     in english???
<royel> Wuilliam: according to that, theres no space left.. what are you installing?
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: Yes, it is there, in multiverse.
<kitche> !commands | eric_
<ubotu> eric_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<eric_> thanks
<Skaag> EnsignRedshirt: if you apt-cache search you find it??
<Skaag> EnsignRedshirt: or are you referring to the website?
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: I found it in Synaptic, and in packages.ubuntu.com
<Skaag> yes I find it in pacakges
<Skaag> in packages.ubuntu.com
<Skaag> but I don't use synaptic, this is a server without GUI
<Skaag> EnsignRedshirt: which server do you use?
<Skaag> us.archive.ubuntu.org?
<henriw156> Could someone help me?
<Skaag> just ask
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<dreamerdude> Ok how do i stop package manager wanting to reinstall something? i get this error when running updates or apt-get: E: The package nerolinux needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dreamerdude> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Skaag> EnsignRedshirt: like me... weird man.
<self> I need a command-line way to take a file (in any format, but at least ogg, wav, mp3and wma) and covert the file to MP3 VBR, WMA and OGG.  Basically 1->3 conversion.  I'm fine if this will need multiple commands in a bash script, but I'm not sure where to even start :S
<atomiku> i need a good alarm program for ubuntu, one that lets you have an MP3 as the alarm tone. Any suggestions?
<henriw156> Skaag: on my other pc i have ubuntu and when i install something or use something that uses the administrative application it crashes
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: I just did: sudo apt-get install -s libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak
<jrib> atomiku: you could just create a cron job
<jrib> !cron | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mindstate> i need some help. when i start up gnome.. my panels dont get loaded ..i can goto tty1 and load it with DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel but i get a dbus error. anyone know how i can get my panels back to loading automatically?
<kristallpirat> devilsadvocate Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - drivers/md/dm.h not found. < any hint?
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: and apt-get appears to have found the package.
<atomiku> jrib: nah
<dreamerdude> Anyone?
<Skaag> EnsignRedshirt: what does the -s do?
<sivik> anyone here use Teamspeak?
* Skaag mans apt-get...
<mau> if I don't see my video card listed here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti  -  Does that mean it's not compatible?  Is that list definitive?
<Skaag> ah, simulation
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: "simulate" ... it doesn't actually make any changes, but it tells you what it *would* do.
<Skaag> sivik: I use TeamSpeak
<henriw156> uh anyone?
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: I don't have apache installed.
<sivik> Skaag, i'm having problems with it accepting my mic
<Skaag> sivik: is it some USB mic?
<efrancolaporte> hey i need help i installed xcompmgr and it works but when i click logout my system freezes unless I reset the xserver with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<sivik> Skaag, no, its plugged in to the mic/headphone port on the front of my computer
<Skaag> sivik: even then should work - make sure you are using the correct engine, and look it up in the ubuntu frums
<Skaag> forums
<sivik> Skagg: it was working, and now its not
<henriw156> Skaag: on my other pc i have ubuntu and when i install something or use something that uses the administrative application it crashes
<Skaag> sivik: make sure no other app is using the mic, as well
<sivik> Skaag, i don't think it is, and how would i tell, the only thing i have open right now is xchat and konsole
<dreamerdude> Ok how do i stop package manager wanting to reinstall something? i get this error when running updates or apt-get: E: The package nerolinux needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report
<Skaag> henriw156: gotcha the first time. I have no idea what the problem is without a closer inspection because your description is a bit vague.
<digitalhav0c> Skaag, what game do you play?
<digitalhav0c> css?
<efrancolaporte> hey i need help i installed xcompmgr and it works but when i click logout my system freezes unless I reset the xserver with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<henriw156> so what do i need to explain better
<efrancolaporte> its not that the window doesnt appear, my mouse freezes too
<Skaag> digitalhav0c: just SecondLife, i'm building something for SecondLife with TeamSpeak server/client
<digitalhav0c> oh ok
<digitalhav0c> cool
<Skaag> sivik: sounds like it should work, did you try another application like Audacity?
<henriw156> Skaag: if you want i could upload my log files to my FTP/web site?
<efrancolaporte> hey i need help i installed xcompmgr and it works but when i click logout my system freezes unless I reset the xserver with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<efrancolaporte> its not that the window doesnt appear, my mouse freezes too
<Skaag> henriw156: what kind of crash is it?
<Qzr> I get a GRUB Error 22, anyone know what that means?
<henriw156> well i go to network and it starts loading then it stops and the app closes
<Skaag> henriw156: so it closes without any errors?
<henriw156> yup no errors
<Qzr> and could anyone tell me how on earth i get rid of GRUB?
<Skaag> Qzr: you want to keep it, it is the best option...
<henriw156> i could upload screenys
<Skaag> Qzr: why do you want to remove it??
<Skaag> henriw156: i'm thinking what could cause this
<andre> hello everyone, anyone know when blender 2.43 is to be included in ubuntu?
<henriw156> ok
<sivik> Skagg: yeah, i though it would, but it doesn't seem to be working
<Skaag> henriw156: supposed to run a program gksudo to ask you for your password...
<efrancolaporte> hey i need help i installed xcompmgr and it works but when i click logout my system freezes unless I reset the xserver with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<efrancolaporte> its not that the window doesnt appear, my mouse freezes too
<Skaag> henriw156: so my guess is there is some problem with gksudo
<sivik> Skagg: is there a way to do a test or setup to make sure the mic is working correctly?
<Skaag> sivik: so audacity does not work as well?
<henriw156> Skaag: so what do i do???
<sivik> Skagg: i haven't tried with audacity, i don't have it installed
<Qzr> Because I'm trying to install windows again, but when I run my recoverydisk the GRUB just lock up giving errors, and it wont let me boot from any other cds than the ubuntu and the recoverydisk. Ive tried a gentoo cd and a winxp cd.
<Frogzoo> Qzr: check /boot/grub/menu.lst - option kopt & groot
<Skaag> henriw156: try to reinstall gksudo
<Qzr> Sofar ive gotten error 17 and just now when i tried to delete all partitions i got error 22
<henriw156> Skaag: and how do i do that (I installed ubuntu yesterday so im a newbie at it)?
<sivik> Skagg: There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer.  You will not be able to play or record audio
<sivik> Skagg: Error: Host error
<Skaag> sivik: I suggest you install SOME app that uses the mic, before you conclude what the problem is...
<Orfeous> is it possible to get XMMS2 somewhere? are there any package? i cant find it in default archive
<Brian1> sup
<whonicca> ok ive googled relentlessly for the past couple minutes trying to figure out how to unmount this iso file i mounted with the following command, sudo mount -o loop /home/julio/Desktop/CRANK.iso /home/julio/Desktop/ , can someone help me unmount it
<efrancolaporte> its not that the window doesnt appear, my mouse freezes too
<efrancolaporte> its not that the window doesnt appear, my mouse freezes too
<efrancolaporte> hey i need help i installed xcompmgr and it works but when i click logout my system freezes unless I reset the xserver with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<Skaag> henriw156: oh, ok, you did not say that earlier (that this is a fresh install)
<efrancolaporte> hey i need help i installed xcompmgr and it works but when i click logout my system freezes unless I reset the xserver with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<efrancolaporte> hey i need help i installed xcompmgr and it works but when i click logout my system freezes unless I reset the xserver with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<efrancolaporte> lol
<sivik> Skagg: that what i go when i tried to use audacity
<jrib> !repeat | efrancolaporte
<ubotu> efrancolaporte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<efrancolaporte> people pey attention to meeeeeee
<whonicca> ive man'ed losetup and umount to no avail
<Skaag> henriw156: I find it hard to believe that you installed a standard brand new ubuntu, and you are already experiencing such issues...
<efrancolaporte> lol
<royel> whonicca: sudo umount /home/julio/Desktop
<jrib> efrancolaporte: that gets you the *wrong* kind of attention
<Skaag> henriw156: is it ubuntu edgy, latest version?
<henriw156> Skaag: but i know what the terminal is and stuff
<henriw156> Skaag: no its 6.06
<kitche> !xmms2 | Orfeous
<Skaag> henriw156: hey, I never said you need the terminal...!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whonicca> royel, umount: /home/julio/Desktop: not mounted
<kitche> Orfeous: probably have to build it
<henriw156> Skaag: Its dapper drake i think
<Skaag> henriw156: any chance of you downloading and installing 6.10 instead? (latest)
<jrib> whonicca: by FOO I meant /dev/whateveryoumountedbefore
<henriw156> i dunno
<henriw156> how do i do that
<Skaag> henriw156: I strongly suggest that :)
<Orfeous> kitche, i found a site that told me that debian packages was working.
<Skaag> henriw156: what is an operating system you know very well?
<andre> anyone know when blender 2.43 is to be included in ubuntu?
<whonicca> jrib, what did u say the command was again, so i can try it
<EnsignRedshirt> Skaag: Why would you advise him to install 6.10?
<Orfeous> kitche, http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2
<henriw156> Skaag: Becoause if i need to use the update program im out of luck :(
<sivik> henriw156, have you had any problems running a ubuntu live cd?
<henriw156> yes
<Skaag> EnsignRedshirt: because it looks like his current install is buggered, and if he's going to reinstall anyway, why not 6.10 :)
<royel> whonicca: sudo mount
<Orfeous> there are some ubuntu-packages there also but not my version name
<Orfeous> edgy
<henriw156> i had to use the alternate
<mindstate> i need some help. when i start up gnome.. my panels dont get loaded ..i can goto tty1 and load it with DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel but i get a dbus error. anyone know how i can get my panels back to loading automatically?
<sivik> henriw156, just do it from command, sudo aptitude (apt-get) upgrade
<royel> whonicca: send me the output to pastebin
<henriw156> ok
<jrib> whonicca: wait, why did you mount to Desktop?  Don't you have files in there?
<sivik> henriw156, and see if that works
<henriw156> *tries*
<sivik> henriw156, use either CLI or konsole or terminal or something like that
<Skaag> henriw156: he means: sudo aptitude upgrade
<halkonst> I have a very strange problem with my internet connection. Anyone wanna help?
<kitche> Orfeous: yes but do not know if they work on edgy but anyways that's the official site for xmm2
<sivik> halkonst, what kind of connection?
<whonicca> jrib, yes i do
<whonicca> royel, ok
<henriw156> I know how to use the konsole Thats how i got wine
<Orfeous> kitche, ok, ill make a try
<whonicca> jrib, was just trying it out, thought it would be simple to unmount
<halkonst> sivik: a ethernet connection with static ip
<royel> !pastebin | whonicca
<jrib> whonicca: when you mount things, you should create a new directory for them to be mounted as
<ubotu> whonicca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sivik> halkonst, ok, whats the problem?
<EnsignRedshirt> henriw156: There is a wiki page with specific instructions for upgrading from dapper to edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Brian1> n/part
<halkonst> sivik: A whole bunch of them, actually I have a thread on the subject... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364916
<sivik> let me look
<henriw156> ERROR: sudo: unable to look up vie gethostbyname()
<halkonst> sivik: Everything is set up the way it's supposed to be (I think), but it just doesn' work
<efrancolaporte> anyone knows anything about the xcompmgr FREEZE bug at logoff? (NOT the invisible logout window, the actuall freeze)
<henriw156> ERROR: sudo: unable to look up via gethostbyname()
<sivik> halkonst, gnome or kde?
<halkonst> sivik: gnome
<halkonst> ubuntu dapper 32 bit
<sivik> halkonst, go into network-admin from terminal/konsole
<jrib> henriw156: have you recently edited /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts?
<henriw156> jrib: no i havent
<jrib> henriw156: please pastebin those two files
<halkonst> sivik: I'm there
<henriw156> how do i paste bin???
<jrib> !pastebin | henriw156
<ubotu> henriw156: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<henriw156> ok
<efrancolaporte> anyone knows anything about the xcompmgr FREEZE bug at logoff? (NOT the invisible logout window, the actuall freeze)
<tibore> hi
<henriw156> wait
<sivik> halkonst, enter in the information that you need to get your eth0 to work correctly
<sivik> efrancolaporte, quit repeating yourself
<whonicca> royel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6652/
<tibore> can i have a question regarding beryl?
<AngryElf> I just added a SCSI card and a tape drive to a 6.10 box.  IT locks up immediately after "booting the kernel" with the message: "rejecting I/O to offline device" then: "wide transfers fail" -- this doesn't happen if the tape drive is powered off....any ideas?
<whonicca> royel, for some reason it isnt showing anymore, but the folders are still on my desktop
<efrancolaporte> i cant find help in the forums
<halkonst> sivik: Yes, it's there. It's been there all the time. The correct information the way it is in my ISP papers and that work under windows
<sivik> hum, not sure
<sivik> so you enter your dns correctly?
<sivik> sometimes if you have mulitple dns's it screwed up
<halkonst> sivik: yes, my DNS servers are also correct
<tibore> can anybody help me with beryl? I couldnt find the answer on forums...
<jrib> whonicca: what happens if you try:  sudo umount /home/julio/Desktop/CRANK.iso
<sivik> halkonst, not sure
<whonicca> well i cant get into the folders neither, say they might have been deleted, but the iso file isnt there, i think my desktop isnt refreshing automatically
<whonicca> jrib, its been unmounted
<halkonst> And I don't think this is a DNS problem (yet). I can't even ping my gateway
<whonicca> thanks guys
<kitche> tibore: #ubuntu-effects for beryl help
<jrib> whonicca: oh...
<royel> whonicca: have you rebooted?
<tibore> ty
<whonicca> wonder why its not refreshing on the fly
<whonicca> royel, no i havent
<henriw156> ok one m oment
<ferret_0567> Is "usplash" completely optional in Xubuntu 6.10?
<ferret_0567> I believe it's not {X, K}Ubuntu specific
<royel> whonicca: in the future, it's a good idea to create a new directory to mount anything to, you might want to reboot just to be sure things are how they should, anytime you want to unmount something use: umount an the loc you mounted to
<henriw156> ok its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6654
<whonicca> royel, thanks for the information
<halkonst> sivik: what are you not sure about?
<whonicca> royel, does your desktop automatically refresh when u delete a folder on it via command line
<jrib> henriw156: ok, have you set a root password by any chance?
<henriw156> yes
<royel> whonicca: yes
<henriw156> oh dang i forgot today i set my host name to :
<royel> whonicca: thats why I suggested you reboot
<whonicca> is there any way to manually refresh besides loggin out and back in
<whonicca> ok
<atomiku> i need a good alarm program for ubuntu, one that lets you have an MP3 as the alarm tone. Any suggestions?
<henriw156> should i set it back to Henri-Laptop??
<sivik> halkonst, why your having problems
<atomiku> cause i really need to get to sleep
<ferret_0567> I am asking because with a Intel Integrated i810e video card, when I switch to the Linux Console (tty1, tty2, etc.) I have nothing but scary green, blinking squares and other stuff.
<atomiku> its 1.05am
<royel> whonicca: you should never mount something thats actually being used like that
<atomiku> and i need to set this alarm
<halkonst> sivik: neither am I! I shouldn't be having any problems. It's so strange
<ferret_0567> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferret_0567> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<atomiku> cmon
<atomiku> someones gotta kno
<atomiku> w
<ferret_0567> !scarygraphics
<kondor21> hi all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scarygraphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferret_0567> ...
<atomiku> !alarm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> henriw156: yes, but you'll need to boot into recovery mode if you don't have a root password.  You need to have a hostname in /etc/hostname and also have that name correspond to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts (just add it to the end of the line that starts with 127.0.0.1).  recovery mode is an option at the grub prompt.  Use nano as your text editor
<atomiku> crap
<whonicca> royel, yeah i wasnt thinking i would see the iso file mounted as a disk drive on my desktop
<whonicca> i thought i would*
<henriw156> ok
<jrib> atomiku: you want to use cron?
<atomiku> bah
<atomiku> yes okay
<royel> whonicca: lol, I understand, next time do: mkdir /home/julio/Desktop/CDImage or something similiar
<halkonst> sivik: thanks for your help, please reply in the forums if you think of something. I'm going. Bye
<atomiku> how do I launch xmms and specify a mp3 to go with it
<atomiku> like
<sivik> halkonst, k
<jrib> atomiku: :)  have you read those intro docs about cron?
<sivik> i wish i could figure out what is going on with alsa
<atomiku> i really dont have time
<atomiku> i need to get to sleep soon
<henriw156> jrib: it says i don`t have the right permissions
<sivik> have you read the man for xmms
<jrib> henriw156: you aren't in recovery mode
<atomiku> look
<atomiku> i dont have time
<henriw156> no
<jrib> henriw156: right, you need to be for exactly that reason
<sivik> atomiku, no one is going to help you if you haven't tried something first
<henriw156> ok wait
<atomiku> sivik
<snel> How much trouble is it to get Warcraft 3 working on edgy?
<atomiku> i dont think you understand
<atomiku> at all
<henriw156> *reboots* (not this pc the one that has ubuntu)
<atomiku> i need to get up in 5 hours
<jrib> !enter | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sivik> atomiku, what do you mean?
<sivik> atomiku, not my problems
<atomiku> ine
<atomiku> fine
<atomiku> how do you set up a cronjob to go off at a certain time
<snel> Does anyone have WoW, or Warcraft 3 working on with wine?
<Frogzoo> !wow | snel
<ubotu> snel: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<jrib> atomiku: getting an app to open in X is a little more involved.  Will you settle for 'mpg321 foo.mp3'?
<henriw156> *turning pc on*
<sivik> Skaag, could vmplayer running in the back ground case it?
<atomiku> xmms -p mp3.mp3 <-- thats how its done
<sivik> cause*
<atomiku> I just need to know how to do the cronjob
<Skaag> sivik: yes of course
<Frogzoo> snel: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<sivik> Skaag: ok, that might have been it
<snel> thanks
<jrib> atomiku: the wiki page takes 2 minutes to read
<atomiku> jrib: You answer me this: Do you know how
<atomiku> yes or no
<sivik> Skaag, it still says something is using the audio drivers, how do i tell what program that is
<atomiku> simple question
<jrib> atomiku: why does that matter?
<henriw156> jrib: ok im at the login menu what do i do now?
<atomiku> or do I have to read your wiki that tells me whether or not you know
<oreth> I'm back, dammit
<Frogzoo> atomiku: this isn't the spanish inquisition
<jrib> atomiku: I'll answer anything that isn't clear on the wiki...
<Frogzoo> someone needs to chill
<Skaag> sivik: you could use lsof
<oreth> The windows machine, that's trying to access the printer via cups is throwing an "Insufficient memory" error
<oreth> only when trying to print to the cups preinter
<atomiku> someone needs to give me a simple answer to a simple question ;)
<atomiku> im chilled
<atomiku> *and tired)
<bimberi> and still using the enter key as punctuation
<henriw156> jrib: im at the login what do i do?
<Frogzoo> atomiku: man 5 crontab
<atomiku> ...
<jrib> henriw156: hmm, you shouldn't be at a login, you should just have a prompt that ends in a #
<sivik> Skaag: how do i tell which one is using alsa?
<jrib> atomiku: seriously, I'm trying to help you by giving you that wiki page.  All I would be doing to explain cron to you is typing out taht page
<henriw156> no i rebooted the pc what do i do????
<atomiku> not making any sence
<atomiku> most of it is blurry
<jrib> henriw156: did you choose the "recovery mode" option at the grub menu?
<atomiku> and before you ask how im reading irc, im squiting
<henriw156> ok
<Skaag> sivik: grep it
<atomiku> *squinting
<henriw156> reboots again
<atomiku> the wiki is makin no sense
<sivik> Skaag: grep audio or alsa?
<atomiku> nor is the man page
<Orfeous> does anyone got XMMS2 working?
<henriw156> jrib: ok its going in
<jrib> henriw156: k, you have a prompt with #?
<henriw156> yes
<BBHoss> i need some help with the binary drivers for ati
<jrib> henriw156: nano /etc/hostname     and type in your hostname
<jrib> !ati | BBHoss
<ubotu> BBHoss: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oreth> macd: still around?
<BBHoss> i followed the guide, but fglxinfo still shows its using MESA
<Skaag> sivik: try both
<brent> hey guys, my friend needs to install network-manager-gnome (and all it's deps) but doesn't have access to the internet, what should he do?
<henriw156> jrib:ok now?
<brent> his other computer is connected though
<BBHoss> i did that jrib
<jrib> BBHoss: yes, sorry I reacted to your first statement
<BBHoss> thats fine, im used to irc :)
<sivik> Skaag, i'm having problems, with audio, i get a bunch of actions
<henriw156> jrib:?
<jrib> henriw156: nano /etc/hosts    and add the hostname to the end of the line that begins with "127.0.0.1"
<brent> anyone have any idea how to install an application when you have no access to the internet?
<henriw156> ok but its still in the editor
<jrib> brent: what application?
<sivik> brent: thats rather hard, unless you can get it off the cd
<brent> gnome-network-manager for 6.10
<jrib> henriw156: oh, ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit
<brent> i mean network-manager-gnome
<nanotube> how do I change default PDF viewer from command line? I got couple UBUNTU client on the network and I need to do it remotly via SHH...anyone can help please?
<Skaag> sivik: what actions..?
<brent> is there an ubuntu packages cd he can dl?
<fglrx> brent: Does the connected computer have ubuntu?
<henriw156> It said (Erorr writeing to /ect/hostname no such file or dir)
<brent> no its XP
<fglrx> brent: He could probably just use the packages from the liveCD.
<ferret_0567> Woot! Removing usplash fixed it!
<jrib> henriw156: check your spelling
<_`XeOn_> hello
<sivik> Skaag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6655/
<fglrx> brent: You can mount it as a repository from which you can apt-get things.
<fglrx> brent: Check out "man apt-cdrom" for how to do this.
<brent> i know how to
<_`XeOn_> guys how do i make nvidia card work in ubuntu?
<brent> but i dont think it has network-manager-gnome
<brent> on the live cd
<jrib> henriw156: you typed "ect" instead of "etc"
<fglrx> !nvidia | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> nanotube: system wide or for a user?
<elias_> could anyone tell me how to deactivate grub?
<lan> can someone help me with compiling madwifi for edgy?
<sivik> lan: why not just use wifi-radar
<lan> im trying to get my atheros card working
<nanotube> jrib: system wide is my preference but if not possible also per user will do ...
<royel> brent: I dont know for sure, the dvd iso might have that package if you can burn a dvd
<sivik> Skaag, does that help you
<WildCard> what is this and what do I type next @ubutu:~$?
<atomiku> Okay so ive got my crontab... but its not working... ive read up on it.. what is wrong with this? 21 1 * * * atomiku xmms -p /home/atomiku/mystuff/alarm.mp3
<brent> oh really?  where's the DVD?
<jrib> nanotube: hold on, I'll do one better and see if I can find the doc for you
<Frogzoo> nanotube: /usr/share/applications/defaults.list  is my guess
<amigo> how do i make the ubuntu livecd *not* use swap when booting?
<brent> I've never heard of a dvd iso for ubuntu
<nanotube> jrib: thanks a lot
<royel> brent: same place you downloaded your cd iso.. just further down teh page
<royel> !dvd | brent
<ubotu> brent: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<brent> nice thank you royel
<WildCard> I tried downloading ubuntu onto my other pc, but i cant get any farther than where it puts me after i install it, i DUN HAVE A DESKTOP
<WildCard> >_<
<sivik> Skaag, does that explain anything
<Skaag> sivik: checking
<sivik> Skaag, ok, wasn't sure
<jrib> nanotube: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.14/mimetypes-registering.html
<atomiku> ooops, wine crashed
<Skaag> sivik: ok you have firefox using your audio as well, probably a flash
<WildCard> somebody help pls, its really confusing and frustrating
<Skaag> sivik: but you are using artsd & also ESD
<elias_> could anyone tell me how to deactivate grub or delete grub?
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s down but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s, I have tested extensively, an it is a problem within the server, an I replaced all the nics just earlier today. Any clues?
<sivik> Skaag: what does that mean, that i'm running artsd & ESD
<Frogzoo> WildCard: did the install complete?
<Skaag> sivik: i'm at a loss here, but I know artsd creates a new device for standard apps to use
<WildCard> ya
<atomiku> So, why isnt this working? The time now is 1.24am and i set this at 1.23am, it failed to run xmms: 24 1 * * * atomiku xmms -p /home/atomiku/mystuff/alarm.mp3
<Skaag> sivik: what this means is that you should point your teamspeak to that new device created by arts
<WildCard> it puts me in the shell or something
<Frogzoo> WildCard: what make/model machine?
<jrib> atomiku: because $DISPLAY is not set
<atomiku> Ah...
<Skaag> sivik: it should then behave like a good boy and work, through artsd
<nanotube> jrib: thank you
<sivik> Skaag: i have figure out what artsd does
<Frogzoo> !fixres | WildCard
<ubotu> WildCard: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WildCard> I think its ibm
<atomiku> How would I go about setting $DISPLY? Doesnt seem to say anything about it on the page that im reading
<nanotube> Frogzoo: thank you
<Frogzoo> WildCard: run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jrib> atomiku: also, you should use crontab -e instead of /etc/crontab
<atomiku> I'm using crontab -e :)
<bali30005> andy
<valuedcustomer> gnome-terminal won't launch.  i'm using ubuntu-edgy.  i get 'Starting Terminal' for a couple of seconds and then nothing.
<jrib> atomiku: then you shouldn't have your user on that line
<atomiku> root?
<jrib> atomiku: no, that field doesn't exist
<atomiku> Oh.
<atomiku> http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/cron/ <-- all im told
<georgy> atomiku : you can just use the command play : play your.mp3
<WildCard> it said: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must run as root
<atomiku> georgy: the xmms command works fine
<atomiku> plus it would try and play it in some other player which doesnt work
<henriw156> jrib: sorry im back
<georgy> atomiku : ok
<WildCard> so, it didnt reallu do anything...
<henriw156> jrib: what was the name of those two files again?
<Frogzoo> WildCard: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jrib> henriw156: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<atomiku> So..
<Skaag> sivik: so you understand now what to do?
<atomiku> any ideas?
<oreth> I hear there is an Expose style function for Ubuntu?
<sivik> Skaag: no
<jrib> atomiku: about?
<Skaag> sivik: basically, arts allows many apps to use the same audio device
<Skaag> sivik: at the same time
<atomiku> setting up this crontab. I now have: 28 1 * * * xmms -p /home/atomiku/mystuff/alarm.mp3
<henriw156> jrib: it dosent work
<WildCard> xserver-sorg isnt installed
<atomiku> still doesnt work
<sean__> an i ask a really simple terminal question?
<jrib> henriw156: what do your files look like now?
<Skaag> sivik: so it covers the physical device, and then creates a new virtual device that is not exclusive and can be used by many apps in parallel
<jrib> atomiku: have you set $DISPLAY?
<atomiku> I havent a clue how
<sivik> Skaag: ok, then how do i know what it creates so i can tell TS about it
<atomiku> it says nothing about it on this page
<cafuego_> atomiku: No, cron doesn't set env vars that are needed for X.
<Skaag> sivik: so you can for example run several audio players and you will hear all of them playing at once
<atomiku> huh
<sean__> how do i add lines in the terminal?
<jrib> atomiku: I'd suggest just using mpg321 to play your mp3.  Using X apps is more involved
<cafuego_> atomiku: If you sue a commandline mp3 player and not xmms, it'd be fine.
<sean__> after i type "vim .Xmodmap"
<Skaag> sivik: you need to read the docs because I don't remember by heart..
<WildCard> Frogzoo: i typed it in, and it said xserver-xorg isnt installed
<Mukunda> Does anyone know where I can find a fool-proof guide on installing lamp and wordpress on Ubuntu?
<sivik> Skaag: grand
<sivik> Skaag: i'm not good at understanding what i read
<Skaag> sivik: but once you know you can go to teamspeak settings and set a different audio device /dev/something
<atomiku> okay
<Skaag> sivik: sorry about that man..
<atomiku> all im saying is: when I run the xmms command in terminal, it all seems to work fine
<sean__> how do I add lines to a file are I typed "vim .Xmodmap" please help
<Skaag> 3:30am here and I need to go to sleep
<atomiku> im not suggesting that it should work when in the crontab, but i havent got a clue really
<sean__> after i typed
<jrib> oreth: skippy is one.  Also, beryl has it built-in
<sivik> Skaag: its alright
<cafuego_> atomiku: Yes, because $DISPLAY is set, because the terminal runs from within X.
<Skaag> anyone else here uses ARTSD and can tell what virtual device it creates?
<atomiku> okay
<atomiku> so
<WildCard> 0.o
<henriw156> jrib: it just wont find them i type nano /ect/hostname and i save it and it says file not found
<atomiku> lemme try mpg321 then
<linux_kid> I'm having trouble using Airodump to get a .cap file for a Wireless Network, any Help..?
<sean__> can someone please help me?
<sean__> real quick?
<atomiku> atomiku@atomiku-linux:~$ mpg321
<atomiku> bash: mpg321: command not found
<jrib> henriw156: "etc" NOT "ect"
<henriw156> ok
<atomiku> atomiku@atomiku-linux:~$ mpg321
<atomiku> bash: mpg321: command not found
<atomiku> ooops
<ReKlipz>  atomiku: sudo apt-get instlal mpg321
<jrib> atomiku: install it
<atomiku> yeah sorry about that second paste
<WildCard> -_-"
<ReKlipz> err sudo apt-get install mpg321
<atomiku> hit the wrong key... x_x
<sean__> jrib, are you there? can i ask you a question?
<atomiku> thanks, im installing it now
<kitche> Skaag: artsd doesn't create a virtual device
<jrib> sean__: sure, you can ask the whole room and I'll listen too
<kitche> Skaag: if your talking baout the kde sound daemon
<sean__> I created a file, and I need to add 2 lines to it
<Skaag> kitche: it gives apps non-exclusive, mixed access to the audio device
<sean__> I typed "vim .Xmodmap"
<atomiku> Can it do MP3?
<sean__> and need to add the lines now
<sean__> in the terminal
<sean__> how do I do that?
<sean__> Im a newbie, sorry
<sivik> Skaag: how do i tell what /dev my audacity is using
<jrib> sean__: why are you using vi?
<Frogzoo> WildCard: did you do the desktop or server instal ?
<Skaag> kitche: arts releases the audio device if no app uses it for X seconds right?
<elias_> could anyone tell me how to deactivate grub or delete grub? I need it to not load so i can use my recovery disk
<Skaag> sivik: I have another idea
<sean__> jrib- what should i be using?
<Skaag> sivik: arts has this wrapper
<Skaag> sivik: arts-wrapper or something
<henriw156> jrib: ok the first one worked now on the file hosts what do i do?
<ReKlipz> elias_, change the setting in BIOS, so CD/DVD is before HDD
<WildCard> Frogzoo: The Desktop install
<kitche> Skaag: artsd holds onto the audio
<sivik> Skaag: then i'm going to have to figure that out
<Skaag> sivik: run teamspeak client inside this wrapper: arts-wrapper teamspeak
<andre> anyone know when blender 2.43 is to be included in ubuntu?
<sivik> is it installed?
<jrib> sean__: if you want an easy terminal editor for beginners use nano.  Or just use gedit if you want a nice gui editor.  If you really want to learn how to use vi, then run 'vimtutor'
<Skaag> sivik: yes if you have arts it should be there
<kitche> sivik: it's for kde not for gnome gnome uses esd
<Skaag> sivik: it runs that application, and for that instance, it knows how to emulate the sound device with the virtual device
<jrib> henriw156: add your hostname to the end of the line that begins with "127.0.0.1"
<Frogzoo> WildCard: pls paste that error msg
<Skaag> kitche: for some reason he has both
<elias_> ReKlipz, ive done that. The problem is that after i run the recovery disk, grub loades with a error 17 (after ive used the recoverydisk)
<Skaag> maybe that's his problem
<Frogzoo> WildCard: oh, my bad, you can't of course
<sivik> kitche, i understand that, but i have both kde and gnome installed and i don't use either
<Skaag> sivik: how come you have both arts and esd?
<WildCard> Frogzoo: K, but im on a different pc, lol
<Skaag> I see
<Skaag> what a mess
<henriw156> jrib: confirming that line says 127.0.0.1 localhost
<sivik> Skaag, probably cause i have gnome and kde installed, but i don't use either of them
<WildCard> Frogzoo: I could retype it or something...
<Frogzoo> WildCard: if you did the desktop install, xserver-xorg is there - likely your typo
<Skaag> at least disable arts completely
<Skaag> do /etc/init.d/artsd stop
<WildCard> hmm
<jrib> henriw156: yep, so if your hostname is "henri", change it to:  127.0.0.1 localhost henri
<Frogzoo> WildCard: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<henriw156> jrib: so the result is 127.0.0.1 localhost Henri-Laptop
<jrib> henriw156: right
<henriw156> ok
<sivik> Skaag, sudo: /etc/init.d/artsd: command not found
<henriw156> wait
<Vilhelms> Whenever I switch a theme on the theme manager it doesn't do anything.
<henriw156> jrib: how do i exit
<Frogzoo> Vilhelms: under beryl? reload window decorator
<atomiku> nevermind
<WildCard> Frogzoo: No error, it said it wasnt installed
<jrib> henriw156: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit.  The commands are listed at the bottom
<atomiku> im just gonna go to sleep
<atomiku> night guys
<sivik> good
<henriw156> no i saved it but i mean to go to ubuntu
<Skaag> sivik: try arts instead of artsd
<jrib> henriw156: oh, just reboot
<henriw156> im back at the #
<Vilhelms> Frogzoo, Alright
<henriw156> ok
<Wrongway> anyone know how to make audio work for .mov files? I've got 6.06 and have tried a few .mov's on 3 different players
<jrib> henriw156: shutdown -r now
<henriw156> *booting*
<sivik> Skaag, according to the ls, there isn't anything called arts or artsd in the /etc/init.d folder
<WildCard> "Package 'xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available"  O.o
<Frogzoo> !codecs | Wrongway install the codecs, mentioned in the 'restricted' link
<ubotu> Wrongway install the codecs, mentioned in the 'restricted' link: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<henriw156> jrib: its loading slower than ever is this normal??
<Frogzoo> WildCard: which distro is this?
<P4ndaman> does anyone know if it is possible to install 6.10 edgy for a dual boot system (windows with ubuntu)?
<jrib> henriw156: I guess not
<henriw156> (forget it)
<P4ndaman> the alternative one
<Skaag> sivik: so how was it started, that's strange
* oreth cries
<Frogzoo> P4ndaman: eminently doable
<sivik> Skaag, i have no clue how it was started
<liquiddoom> P4ndaman: Of course/
<oreth> I can't get this printer sharing thing running
<Skaag> sivik: you may have some app that searches for it and activates it. some KDE app.
<WildCard> Frogzoo: 6.06
<henriw156> jrib: its on the login screen lets see if it worked
<P4ndaman> with the alternative cd
<P4ndaman> ?
<Skaag> sivik: maybe some KDE audio app
<sivik> Skaag, i don't have a KDE audio app open
<liquiddoom> P4ndaman: It is, I've done it before
<P4ndaman> ok
<renay> why cant i find libtoolize in synaptic?
<Skaag> donno what goes on your system man
<Chetwin> Does java6 work with frostwire now?
<Skaag> sounds like a bit of a mess to me :)
<sivik> Skaag: i'm going to do a kill on artsd
<tracy> to create a file, in the terminal, is that 'gedit'?
<sivik> or one could use touch
<oreth> Anyone know why I would beable to CONNECT to the printer from windows, but not print?
<P4ndaman> is there anything special one must do to install dual boot with the alternative disk?
<oreth> i recieve a "Insufficient Memory" error on the PC side
<WildCard> brb
<henriw156> jrib: looks like it worked caouse it asked for password when i went to network
<jrib> henriw156: great
<liquiddoom> P4ndaman: If I remember right, all you have to do is tell grub to add the Windows images to its menu
<henriw156> jrib: thanks for your help
<WildCard> back
<jrib> henriw156: yw
<P4ndaman> ok thanks
<Skaag> sivik: good luck
<liquiddoom> P4ndaman: And of course, give Ubuntu two partitions
<WildCard> Frogzoo: And yes, its Ubuntu :)
<Vilhelms> Frogzoo, It works for default gnome themes but none of the gtk themes work
<P4ndaman> yeah i have three
<SaveFerris> hey guys, is it possible at all to use a live cd to fix a problem in my installed xubuntu?
<P4ndaman> one for sharign between the oses
<jrib> SaveFerris: what problem?
<henriw156> jrib: it worked thanks :) (sorry if i annyed you becoause i didn`t know anything but its that i installed it yesterday)
<SaveFerris> like, say downloading a video driver
<liquiddoom> P4ndaman: One for swap, actually
<henriw156> jrib: bye
<P4ndaman> ok
<eric__2004> what's the channel for PPC ubuntu?
<SaveFerris> jrib: i've spent all day trying to get it to work from the recovery terminal
<henriw156> jrib: good night!!
<Frogzoo> Vilhelms: install the relevant gtk2-engines-***
<P4ndaman> how much should i allocate for swap
<phrowzen> hey
<jrib> henriw156: no need to apologize, that's why I'm here.  good night
<georgy> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<sivik> P4ndaman, twice your ram
<liquiddoom> P4ndaman: Around 512-1GB
<jrib> SaveFerris: but what is the actual issue
<P4ndaman> oh so 4gb cause i have 2gb
<eric__2004> what's the name of the channel for PPC ubunut?
<phrowzen> im trying to access my network shares on my ubuntu comp from my girlfriends pc.. its asking for a l/p. i provide the l/p i use to log in on my ubuntu box, but its not working.. hmm, anyone know what l/p it might expect?
<Frogzoo> P4ndaman: if you want to suspend, 1.5x ram
<kekko_> does somebody knows how to create a folder from variable with lftp?
<kekko_> something like mkdir $1
<P4ndaman> sorry, im kinda knew to linux, what does suspend mean?
<Frogzoo> WildCard: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<WildCard> k
<phrowzen> anyone?
<bimberi> phrowzen: samba shares?
<SaveFerris> jrib: Last night I did a massive upgrade in synaptic, because I'm retarded, and it upgraded my linux kernel, but I didn't update my nvidia kernel and for some really strange reason I can't get apt-get install nvidia-xgl to work, and yes, I've added the universe repositories.
<Frogzoo> phrowzen: if you're using samba, you need to set a samba passwd with smbpasswd
<phrowzen> bimberi, i believe so. i goto system->administrator->sharing to choose my shared network folders. the other pc sees the shares, but l/p is refused
<bimberi> phrowzen: you need to set up a samba password: 'sudo smbpaswd -a <yourusername>'
<phrowzen> Frogzoo, ok, thanks
<phrowzen> thx
<jrib> SaveFerris: can you boot the old kernel?
<WildCard> Frogzoo: "dpkg unknown option -1"
<P4ndaman> Frogzoo: what do you mean by suspend?
<bimberi> phrowzen: oops typo: smbpasswd
<Frogzoo> WildCard: l as in lion, not 1 as in one
<d4rk_hun7er> /j #brasil
<WildCard> ooooo
<d4rk_hun7er> lol
<WildCard> lol
<SaveFerris> jrib: it still says Xserver fails and won't load even on the old kernel
<d4rk_hun7er> sorry
<SaveFerris> jrib: I'm about to just reinstall the whole bleeping thing
<elias_> could anyone tell me how to deactivate grub or delete it?
<WildCard> Frogzoo: "No packages found matching xserver-xorg" -_-"
<^phillip> Is there a users channel that is not a help channel?
<jrib> SaveFerris: hmm, you have linux-restriced-modules-$(uname -r)?  To answer your question, you can mount the partition and chroot to it using the livecd, but it won't be much different than having a terminal without X now
<kitche> ^phillip: #ubuntu-offtopic
<P4ndaman> oh so suspend means hibernate ok ok
<^phillip> thanks
<Frogzoo> WildCard: at this point, I can only suggest reinstall - maybe d/l edgy
<renay> anyone know why I can't get libtoolize from Synaptic?
<WildCard> =/
<P4ndaman> I would just like to thank everyone for helping a case like me :)
<Frogzoo> P4ndaman: suspend means hibernate only if you're sloppy in  your terminology, my bad
<P4ndaman> ok
<P4ndaman> i just googled it
<SaveFerris> jrib: But what I was thinking was if i can just download the driver with the live cd and do whatever it is you just said to save the driver, then i could just install the driver from the recovery terminal
<jrib> renay: how are you trying to get it?  It should be in the "libtool" package
<jrib> !libtool | renay
<ubotu> renay: libtool: Generic library support script. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.22-4 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 928 kB
<SaveFerris> jrib: whent i do startx in the terminal it says that there is simply no nvidia module
<renay> excellent
<renay> sorry to be stupid
<WildCard> ty frogzoo
<oreth> oh god
<oreth> why
<Frogzoo> WildCard: yw
<SaveFerris> (btw #nvidia is quite unhelpful)
<Vilhelms> For some reason none of my keyboard shortcuts in gnome are working :(
<WildCard> umm
<jrib> SaveFerris: but you already have a terminal without using the livecd right?
<jrib> Frogzoo: btw, if you recall I couldn't get internet access the other day... turns out I just needed to turn off my modem and turn it back on.  It seems to remember mac addresses and I had just plugged it into my modem...
<Talaman> "the greeting application appears to be crashing" is the error i get
<Frogzoo> jrib: zomg, the pain
<jrib> s/modem/laptop if you want that to make sense :)
<Owner> On my other computer, I can't boot any operating system. After I start up the computer, there's is an error 22 from GRUB.
<SaveFerris> jrib: I can get to the terminal in both kernel (recovery) versions
<atlanta800> I just installed the mozilla-mplayer plugin, and audio works, however embedded audio doesn't repeat like it shoud (like in ytmnd's) how do I get it to repeat?
<SaveFerris> jrib: but just a blank, non-responsive prompt after the normal kernel boots and shuts down X
<jrib> SaveFerris: oh, even at ctrl-alt-f1?
<elias_> again, could anyone tell me how to deactivate grub or delete it?
<hdxx> does anyne try gnome 2.18 beta?
<atlanta800> elias_, install a different bootloader, if you want to revert to revert to windows bootloader, run the setup disk and tell it you want to repair and then enter "fixboot"
<andre> anyone know when blender 2.43 is to be included in ubuntu?
<ablyss> Owner: grub-install /dev/hda0 << where /dev/hda0 is the first disk .  Wil reinstall grub
<WildCard> k, its installing the base system right now...
<oreth> Ok: got my printer installed. It's shared with cups, but the XP machine freaks out EVERYTIME it tries to connect
<oreth> what's going on?
<Talaman> "the greeting application appears to be crashing" is the error i get. also i get $ sudo gdmsetup
<Talaman>   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<Talaman>   Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.
<Talaman>   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<Talaman>   Trying failed command again.  Try 3 of 5.
<Talaman>   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<Talaman>   Trying failed command again.  Try 4 of 5.
<Talaman>   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<Talaman>   Trying failed command again.  Try 5 of 5.
<Talaman>   Command failed 5 times, aborting.
<elias_> My problem is that when I run my recovery disk, everything goes fine. Until it tells me to take out the cd's and reboot. Then GRUB loads, even though the recovery disk erase all partitions, and give me the "GRUB Error 17"
<Talaman> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<bimberi> andre: it might make feisty, currently 2.42a.  I don't think feisty is at version freeze yet
<foxiness> elias_, you can try this http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<linux_kid> !paste | Talaman
<ubotu> Talaman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oreth> bimberi: remember trying to get the printer shared? something's very wrong.
<elias_> foxiness, I want my windows boot though :p
<Talaman> !help | anyone
<ubotu> anyone: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<StFS> hi... has anyone had a problem with the keyboard freezing up in console after an upgrade from dapper to edgy? funny thing is it only happens when running the kernel image that comes with edgy... if I run the old image (from dapper) the keyboard works ok
<foxiness> sudo -i , i find out this on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ,but i want to know what the diff between sudo and sudo -i?
<samalex> hey guys.  I'm running ubuntu 6.10 on an intel box, but if I were to load it on my ibook as well, which is powerpc, are there any limitations or anything that wouldn't install or be available for the PPC processor that can run on intel?
<andre> bimberi:  I would hope it's included in Feisty,  They've got 2 months.
<georgy>  The -i (simulate initial login)
<foxiness> elias_, go to the url and with on coffee + mailk and find out "read"
<bimberi> oreth: yes i remember, but it's not something I've done myself so I doubt I can help :|
<oreth> bimberi: damn.
<HymnToLife> samalex, yes, most proprietary stuff (Flash and friend for example)
<HymnToLife> friends*
<foxiness> elias_, there are many option one of them what you want
<andre> I'm pleading ubuntu to include Blender 2.43 in Feisty.... I'm holding out for feisty to play around with the new blender.
<a7p> does anyone around use ubuntu as a VDR?
<bimberi> andre: hmm, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule , upstream version freeze was Feb 8th :|
<elias_> foxiness, yes sorry, read abit too fast :)
<Talaman> "the greeting application appears to be crashing" is the error i get
<foxiness> elias_, if not boot your pc by windows-cd then 2- press R 3-choose where the c 4-enter the password or just enter 5-fixmbr 6-reboot ,or the url :)
<bimberi> andre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<oreth> Is there a CUPS irc channel?
<Vilhelms> For some reason none of my keyboard shortcuts in gnome are working :(
<sgtmattbaker> where do I go to ask for help with programming channel wise
<Flannel> sgtmattbaker: What language?
<HymnToLife> sgtmattbaker, #python for Python, #perl for Perl, and so on
<Talaman> where do i go for ubuntu help?
<kitche> Talaman: here
<SaveFerris> jrib: apparently i can get into terminal from regular kernel now..... thats weird... but it still tells me "Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source                 E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate" when i do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<klick> Hey all, anyone know why my RFID stylus on my X41 Tablet stops working whenever i suspend and resume? but if i do a reboot it works again?
<Talaman> no, i mean real help
<jrib> SaveFerris: you have the restricted repos?
<WildCard> Gah! I re-installed Ubuntu, but im back where i was!! >___<
<HymnToLife> Talaman, define "real help"
<HymnToLife> or maybe you're just a troll...
<kitche> Talaman: there is two options for help either paid or free the free is here
<SaveFerris> jrib: yes sir
<Talaman> "the greeting application appears to be crashing" is the error i get and definitely need help with it
<SaveFerris> jrib: i have 0 # in front of the lines containing URLs
<Flannel> Talaman: where do you get that error?  Are you sure that's the exact text? (since it doesn't seem to show up on google), what did you do before that started?  yadda yadda.
<jrib> SaveFerris: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Talaman> exact text
<WildCard> Someone wanna help me? I tried to reinstall it, it worked, but im back where i was when i came in here! >___<!!
<Talaman> get it on bootup
<Talaman> after i click it i get the login window
<disasm> grrr@lirc.configure.script...
<Talaman> tried this: sudo gdmsetup
<SaveFerris> jrib: this is a laptop, and i'm trying to fix my desktop, but if you want, i can start visually copying all of them
<foxiness> is there a diff butween >grub setup (hd0) and >grub (hd0,0) ?
<Talaman> but get Command failed 5 times, aborting.
<Talaman> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<jrib> SaveFerris: do you have internet access on the desktop?
<SaveFerris> yes
<SaveFerris> jrib: yes
<kitche> foxiness: yes
<jrib> SaveFerris: do you know how to use irssi?
<SaveFerris> jrib: nope, sorry, i can try looking it up
<jrib> SaveFerris: it's ok.  quick tutorial:  first install it: sudo apt-get install irssi.  Then run it: irssi.  Then connect to freenode: /server irc.ubuntu.com.  Then join this channel: /join #ubuntu
<D4rkly> hi i just installed ubuntu 6.10 i have a large fat32 partition mounted that i want to use as storage but i am unable to write to the fat32 partition only read ???
<foxiness> kitche, if i use setup (hd0,0) then it will not working?
<LabThug> Anyone know a good app that can handle a 12.5MB .png file?
<Piratte> How can I reinstall GRUB?
<UdontKnow> LabThug: gimp?
<LabThug> UdontKnow: tried, it tanks
<SaveFerris> jrib: i just apt-get install irssi   if that helps
<kitche> foxiness: that is if you want grub on the first part of the disk not the MBR
<klick> LabThug, picasa?
<sgtmattbaker> what channel do I go to for help with programming (specifically C++)
<D4rkly> ive mounted a fat32 partition. i can read from it but cant write to it ?
<LabThug> klick: haven't tried that one yet.  Will give it a shot
<nickreynolds> hi all
<oreth> can anyone suggest a good Coding interface?
<jrib> oreth: a text editor
<nickreynolds> lol
<Nando_k> oreth: emacs
<foxiness> kitche, no i want it on the mbr ooops , i think this my mistake
<nickreynolds> a text editor
<Frogzoo> oreth: emacs
<kitche> sgtmattbaker: ##c++
<IronCitadel> D4rkly - I think if you change your fstab options to mount "default" that will solve your problem.
<kitche> foxiness: setup (hd0) puts it on mbr
<nickreynolds> codes are simply symbols which can be manipulated through text editors
<canvas> http://www.burzs.com/edit/arg.php?id=7358
<canvas> http://www.burzs.com/edit/arg.php?id=7358
<foxiness> kitche, thanks a lot , you are my hero of this week :)
<canvas> http://www.burzs.com/edit/arg.php?id=7358
<oreth> nvidia drivers?
<nickreynolds> for a mac?
<oreth> how do I install those?
<nickreynolds> oh u need the 3d drivers
<oreth> ok...
<oreth> let me rephrase
<georgy_> exit
<oreth> does anyone knwo a good coding interface with FTP client and Syntax Coloring?
<IronCitadel> Can anyone recommend a better irc client than X-chat?
<jrib> oreth: vim
<Cryoniq> Chatzilla
<jrib> IronCitadel: irssi
<LabThug> oreth: kate works great for what you're asking
<nickreynolds> oreth: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Madpilot> oreth, Bluefish or Screem, or gedit - assuming you're in Gnome
<IronCitadel> Hmm  Chatzilla is the Mozilla extension but I hate Mozilla.
<IronCitadel> irssi sounds pretty interesting.  Thx!
<nickreynolds> has anyone here used samba to create a NT PDC for their home network
<disasm> IronCitadel: irssi is my fav
<Piratte> How can I reinstall GRUB?
<LabThug> nickreynolds: not at home, but I have one at work
<amonkey> how can i listen to aacplus streams? i read that vlc could do it but it doesn't do anything when i try.
<jordan> jrib: this is SaveFerris
<disasm> nickreynolds: yes and no, not for my home network but for someone elses
<disasm> nickreynolds: running into any problems?
<jrib> jordan: ok, /join #flood
<Cryoniq> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickreynolds> just new to the linux world and needed a domain controller. I'm not shelling out any more money to MS for there 2003 server
<LabThug> picasa is chugging away...The suspense is killing me, I hope it'll last
<irdeal> hi~
<LabThug> picasa uses wine?
<Cryoniq> nickreynolds, I was running Linux DNS back in 1996/1997 on slakware. It worked like a wonderful dream back then :) It is a very nice choice for a DNS server :)
<Leebho> how would you mount a cell phone via a usb cable?
<nickreynolds> i have installed samba and i am now about to edit the config file, after i set up the samba config file what do i need to do to get the service running
<LabThug> nickreynolds: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<nickreynolds> thank you
<oslo> hi  i can't get /etc/hosts.deny to work properly i'd like to block errorsafe.com, here my hosts.deny: http://pastebin.com/884939
<sam1> Hi.. I have a problem with my net connection and here is my dmseg output
<ledbettj> Leebho: I used the moto4lin software to transfer stuff to my cell phone, but I don't know what phones it supports.
<LabThug> picasa is still chugging
<Leebho> ledbettj:   i have a razr, i cant find any list of what phones it supports
<LabThug> It's gonna tank, I know it. :-)
<MarcM> !metisse
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<Leebho> ledbettj:   but also, i dont know how to mount the phone, does moto4lin do this automatically
<ledbettj> Leebho: I think it does.  Check this page: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Category:Models for supposedly supported models.
<highneko> I get the following message when starting many apps: Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail-gnome' which is needed to make this application accessible
<sam1> http://pastebin.com/884925
<klick> any tablet users out there who know why my RF stylus stops working after I resume from a suspended state on ubuntu edgy, but if i reboot it works fine?
<sam1> can someone tell me what problems I have on my system.. after seeing the dmesg output
<sam1> http://pastebin.com/884925
<Frogzoo> klick: at a total guess, add the stylus driver to the MODULE dec'n in /etc/default/acpi-support
<sam1> anyone ?
<ledbettj> /who #gentoo
<`Matir> sam1, nothing's jumping out at me
<ledbettj> hrm
<felixhummel> hi!
<sam1> `Matir, u mean there are no problems ?
<`Matir> sam1, I don't see anything obvious.  are you experiencing problems?
<sam1> my usb ports and net connection are not working properly.. and I am on a ubuntu livecd ..
<kondor21> Do you guys think it is good policy to use the last distro rather than the current, ie to make sure bugs are well gone?
<`Matir> sam1, ok.  could you be more specific with "are not working properly"?
<felixhummel> here's a little harder one:
<felixhummel> I have got some IDE HDs (hdX) and some SATA HDs (sdX) and need a list of all NTFS partitions of my system, no matter on which drive they are.
<felixhummel> I want to make a bash-script (let's call it win-killa.sh), so a bash script would be nice, which prints something like (/dev/hda1 /dev/sdb3 ...). Any advice?
<`Matir> kondor21, the current one would have all the bug fixes of the previous
<emet> how do I go on the internets
<kondor21> Matir, makes sense
<sam1> `Matir, my net connection is really slow and rarely even gets connected.. It works proplerly on my other Intel Celeron pc though
<klick> Frogzoo, do you think i should have them unloaded and reloaded on suspend or leave them in the kernel over suspend
<jrib> jordan: ok, there?
<`Matir> sam1: wireless or wired?
<sam1> no broadband wired
<oreth> bahbah
<sam1> I connect my adsl modem to a lan card
<oreth> i can't even boot, now
<oreth> it hangs at loading usb drivers
<x_or> I am trying to modify my CUPS settings, and cannot figure out how to get to it.  I am accessing the machine using "ssh -X" so I don't have the typical menus.  Can someone tell me how to get to "System->Administration->Printing"
<CSonicGo> guys, I have a  USB Linksys 802.11b Wireless adaptor, and it works great with Ubuntu with only one nagging thing... it keeps "disconnecting" and reconnecting and it makes me lag like mad.
<CSonicGo> anyone have any ideas on what's causing this?
<LabThug> I think picasa is dying, it's still chugging and not doing anything
<sam1> `Matir, I connect my adsl modem to a lan card
<bimberi> x_or: gnome-cups-manager
<x_or> bimberi:  I tried this, but I cannot figure out how to enable it as a network printer.  Do you know?
<sam1> `Matir,any idea what could be the problem?
<lowlux> is the linksys USB WIFI ADATER SUPPORTER IN UNBUTU YET OR LINUX???????
<lowlux> its been five years now.....
<bimberi> !printing | x_or
<ubotu> x_or: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lowlux> anyone?
<oreth> x_or: don't be fooled. it's not that easy :(
<emet> how I get internets works plz tank you
<lowlux>  is the linksys USB WIFI ADATER SUPPORTER IN UNBUTU YET OR LINUX???????
<bimberi> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lowlux> i been without inernet on linx for five years....
<oreth> oooh.. sick burn.
<oreth> lowlux: go buy a network card and a wireless router?
<Flannel> lowlux: five years, eh?  You probably shouldve gone and bought a real NIC
<lowlux> nic?
<x_or> oreth:  Yeah, I have tried to use cups dozens of times and never had much luck.  I cannot understand why this is the best that linux printing can do.
<emet> my friend say my webserver tubes are cloged
<Flannel> lowlux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<oreth> x_or: i'm having the same problem
<lowlux> this works fine... just everyone is so lasy to write a driver for it..
<x_or> Does anyone know the username/password when you login to cups over localhost:631
<oreth> x_or: my printer works locally, but not from my wife's Windows box
<LabThug> hahaha, "You should not see this."  Then whytf am I?
<x_or> oreth:  Are you able to access the admin interface?
<oreth> yeah
<bimberi> !cupsweb | x_or
<ubotu> x_or: To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart". Also, see !cups
<sam1> anyone ?
<emet> lowlux: a cheese omlet != a nic card
<oreth> sam1: missed your question
<oreth> i'm re-installing from the cd right now
<sam1> oreth, can someone tell me what problems I have on my system.. after seeing the dmesg output
<sam1> oreth, http://pastebin.com/884925
<emet> I am sorry your cheese omlet is not yet supported within Linux, but perhaps next kernel update ..
<CSonicGo> wireless USB router in ubuntu: ok but disconnects a lot. I hope that feisty fixes this. :(
<oreth> sam1: not quite that experienced. Sorry :(
<lowlux> not even supported? what the heck.
<sam1> Heh.. ty anyway
<sam1> `Matir, did u find any problems ?
<shortgu1> can someone help me connect to my wireless network?
<oreth> sam1: your ouput hurts my face :(
<klick> shortgu1, open WEP, WPA?
<oreth> !wireless | shortgu1
<ubotu> shortgu1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shortgu1> uhh..
<sam1> oreth, sorry didn`t understand u
<shortgu1> WPA i think
<oreth> sam1: your pastbin link hurts to look at :P
<lowlux> is there any drivers that supports WUSB54G??????
<sam1> Heh
<klick> hmm.. only ever done open and WEP one sec ill see if i can find something
<oreth> multiple question marks make the question more important...
<oreth> THE MORE YOU KNOW!
<lowlux> ??
<shortgu1> thanks
<Flannel> lowlux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<fiveiron> anyone used "ghost for linux" before?
<stephans> has anyone done a pxe/unattended install of ubuntu?
<pilgrim> how do I find out where eclipse installed to?
<stephans> I am trying to use kickstart...
<shortgu1> could you explain what WEP and WPA are?
<shortgu1> <_<
<stephans> has anyone used kickstart before?
<stephans> to do an unatteded install of ubuntu?
<klick> shortgu1, look at this thread
<klick> http://forums.remote-exploit.org/archive/index.php/t-118.html
<Beverage> hey folks firefox says i have  a window alrdy open but i dont and i quick restarted and it didnt fix how do i fix it :P?
<bimberi> pilgrim: 'dpkg -L eclipse' or 'which eclipse' if you want to find where the command is
<klick> and read the post by sportspy
<stephans> no
<stephans> Bueler....
<klick> WEP and WPA are types of encryption
<pilgrim> bimberi, sweet. thanks alot
<Frogzoo> Beverage: killall firefox
<tiredbones> I'm trying to watch this video, cltv07-mpeg.mov, with totem-xine. should I beable to play this clip with totem-xine or do I need some other software?
<Beverage> Frogzoo, what do i do with that?
<Beverage> sorry im a newb
<Frogzoo> Beverage: type that in a terminal
<shortgu1> thanks klick
<klick> your welcome
<klick> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ylknnt183-119.theedge.ca]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE000f1f54c17f-CM00e06f1f6878.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@128.250.16.166]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@240.red-217-216-165.user.auna.net]  by Madpilot
<lowlux> linux is CRAP! so is widnows vista
<shortgu1> so whats the point of the Networking tab in System>Administration?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc3-stkp3-0-0-cust338.manc.cable.ntl.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Beverage> Frogzoo, firefox: no process killed
<kitche> Beverage: killall firefox-bin
<maltz> Hello, i rented a vps server and its only got 128 ram and its getting very laggy due to low ram resources and i only use on the server apache, php, mysql, shoutcast, ftp and i here is a list of my processes and i was wondering if someone could tell me some stuff that is running that i shouldn't really need http://pastebin.ca/364336
<Beverage> thanks frogzoo and kitche
<StazBuggered> hi, anyone able to help out? Ubuntu wont boot at all.
<StazBuggered> http://rafb.net/p/Q2QuOb44.html <-- dmesg
<electricenergy> Hello, I'm back with one more question.I've got twinview set up but the monitors are the wrong way around, I want my primary to be on the right, not the left. For the life of me I can't figure out how to change it.
<StazBuggered> http://rafb.net/p/9reYYL93.html  <--- syslog
<Miaowara> Hello all, I'm trying to get my wireless card working again in 6.10 w/ 2.6.20. I am connected to my wireless router and can ping sites but am unable to connect to things from firefox or with wget. How can I get connected to the internet again?
<maltz> Miaowara dns problem?
<Miaowara> how can I check that?
<Miaowara> ah
<Miaowara> I see
<tiredbones> What software to you folks use to play mpeg files on linux?
<StazBuggered> mplayer
<electricenergy> vlc is good too
<Miaowara> well, it works in my older kernel
<electricenergy> plays almost anything
<P4ndaman> I am unable to load Ubuntu linux 6.10 edgy for the first time... I was successful in installing it in text mode from the alternative CD, but when I load it in non-recovery mode, the ubuntu loading bar freezes around 98% and it looks kinda messed up (a green line comes up underneath the bar, the ubuntu graphic looks kinda different).  I have an ATI radeon x850xt card, so i think that it cannot boot since this requires special drivers.  If 
<orangefly> can anyone help set up a wireless card in my dell laptop....???....
<Miaowara> P4ndaman, I'd try booting without the splash screen if you have it setup at first
<paitken> Is there special software for widescreen monitors?  My fonts look a bit distorted...
<P4ndaman> ok i will try that Miaowara
<Miaowara> I've had it freeze before (though never at about 98)
<tiredbones> electricenergy, which vlc do you use, kvlc,gnome-vlc or gvlc?
<orangefly> can anyone help set up a wireless card in my dell laptop....???....
<highneko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2181846#post2181846
<Frogzoo> !wifi | orangefly
<ubotu> orangefly: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<electricenergy> tiredbones: VLC media player 0.8.6. it must be gnome-vlc
<orangefly> ty....
<doctordoog> when trying to install from both the server cd and the alternative cd, I got the following error part-way through the installation as it tried to install files:
<electricenergy> I'm back with one more question.I've got twinview set up but the monitors are the wrong way around, I want my primary to be on the right, not the left. For the life of me I can't figure out how to change it.
<numa> ubuntu6.10 server, I've got an md array (raid5), in reiserfs, the box locks hard, no kernel panic, just locked, whenever an intensive file op occurs on subject mount, is this a known bug?  occurs with different hardware, and repeatable.  array is fairly large, 30% used
<doctordoog> Warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/p/pam/[InsertAFileName] .deb was corrupt
<gop> hey
<doctordoog> and from there on, all the files are corrupt
<jrib> electricenergy: are they different monitors?
<tiredbones> electricenergy, do I have to remove totem-xine?
<gop> I got ubuntu on my flash disk
<gop> so cool
<knoppi1> hey how can i kill process
<gop> thumb usb stick
<gop> it works and it even install files
<gop> but I could not find the anjuta package
<knoppi1> [1] +  Stopped                 sudo apt-get install rar
<jrib> knoppi1: kill PID_OF_PROCESS, or use system > adminstration > system monitor
<LabThug> knoppi1: run `kill PID` from a command prompt
<gop> I tryed synptec to get anjuta
<gop> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<knoppi1> LabThug kill 1 will kill kde
<doctordoog> why is it saying that the files on my install CD are corrupt?
<electricenergy> jrib: yes, ones a CRT and ones an LCD, I really want the LCD on the right to be primary, the CRT sits off to the side and won't fit where the LCD goes.
<LabThug> 1 isn't a PID, that's the JobID
<Miaowara> maltz: Yeah, no dns problem as far as I can tell. I restarted in my older kernel just to make sure it was't that
<electricenergy> tiredbones: I have no idea, sorry... I just used apt-get and it worked fine
<jrib> electricenergy: yes, you predicted what I was going to suggest :P
<vmware> what is a good messenger client for dapper? one that is easily customisable, i want to create a bot to answer my buddies when i am not around
<LabThug> but considering that it stopped, it sounds like you have nothing left to kill
<knoppi1> LabThug: ok
<Frogzoo> doctordoog: bad burn - burn again @ 1/2 speed
<Miaowara> I see my lo isn't connected though eth0 is
<electricenergy> jrib: haha, yeah... that would be WAY too easy ;)
<Miaowara> (when iwconfig-ing)
<doctordoog> heh, half speed? I've burnt several copies at 4x with no mercy T_T
<LabThug> but in the future, `fg JobID`
<knoppi1> LabThug: it won't work
<knoppi1> kill pid 1
<Frogzoo> knoppi1: killing pid 1 is a bad plan ;)
<knoppi1> there was something like kill -9 % 1
<LabThug> did you really type `kill pid 1`
<Frogzoo> knoppi1: kill %1
<electricenergy> So no one knows how to switch monitors around in a twinview configuration? bummer
<thecolorifix> ok, I'm a total irc AND linux n00b, anyone willing to help me install my soundblaster soundcard in kubuntu? or suggest a good tutorial/walkthrough?
<LabThug> electricenergy: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and switch the screen section
<knoppi1> Frogzoo it say no pid
<nickreynolds> Hola
<knoppi1> bash: kill: %1: no such job
<Pelo> thecolorifix,  try the forum , search for you card model
<knoppi1> LabThug:  you say to write kill pid 1
<nickreynolds> Question
<Pelo> answer
<electricenergy> LabThug: my twinview setup doesn't use seperate "screens" in xorg.conf... not sure why... I just followed the guides and FINALLY got it to work.
<knoppi1> 1] +  Stopped                 sudo apt-get install rar
<LabThug> knapp: no, I said type kill PID and assumed you'd be smart enough to switch out the appropriate value for PID
<electricenergy> Labthug: unfortunately they are just the wrong way around :p
<knoppi1> LabThug: i try with kill 1 and nothing
<nickreynolds> How high do I nail up a dartboard from the ground?
<LabThug> electricenergy: sounds like the easy way would be to swap your VGA cables
<Pelo> nickreynolds,  try wikipedia
<nickreynolds> negative
<doctordoog> nickreynolds: 20 feet
<LabThug> knoppi1: that's because 1 is the JobID, 1 isn't a PID value
<nickreynolds> wiki is innefecient
<nickreynolds> sorry miss
<doctordoog> nickreynolds: 20 feet!
<LabThug> knoppi1: do you know the difference between jobs and PIDs?
<nickreynolds> lol 20 feet would suck
<doctordoog> no it would not
<electricenergy> Labthug: but then my primary would be on the left, on this crappy CRT... I would just switch the monitors around but I want the primary to be infront of me, not beside me where the secondary currently is.
<knoppi1> LabThug: no
<Pelo> nickreynolds,  lookup darts on wikipedia,  scroll to the botom for official links ...
<knoppi1> LabThug: 1] +  Stopped                 sudo apt-get install rar
<nickreynolds> Thank you
<doctordoog> nickreynolds: go to #dartboard for specific help
<LabThug> knoppi1: I think I already told you that a stopped job is already dead
<knoppi1> LabThug: there was something like sudo kill - 9 % 1
<electricenergy> haha, well I guess I won't worry about asking OT questions on here
<nickreynolds> Than you
<knoppi1> : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<knoppi1> LabThug: no it is not.
<Pelo> electricenergy,  they have to be very OT to get answered, just a little OT gets you booted out
<LabThug> knoppi1: did you type fg like I said?
<electricenergy> hahahaha
<numa> ubuntu6.10 server, I've got an md array (raid5), in reiserfs, the box locks hard, no kernel panic, just locked, whenever an intensive file op occurs on subject mount, is this a known bug?  occurs with different hardware, and repeatable.  array is fairly large (2TB), 30% used
<nickreynolds> Multiple head wounds, bullets to the dome, ridin' round bumpin 20 inches of chrome
<knoppi1> LabThug: ????
* LabThug will take that as a no
<knoppi1> LabThug: write again
<Miaowara> any luck P4ndaman?
<knoppi1> LabThug: what is fg?
<P4ndaman> Uh i dont know how to boot without splash
<P4ndaman> what is the command?
<Miaowara> heh, you using grub?
<P4ndaman> yeah
<LabThug> knoppi1: type `fg 1`  fg brings a job to the ForeGround
<knoppi1> LabThug: unnknow command
<Miaowara> P4ndaman, one sec
<Pelo> P4ndaman,  menu > system> admin > connection windows or something
<P4ndaman> ok no problemo
<knoppi1> LabThug: i'm in KDE
<LabThug> knoppi1: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ufg.htm
<electricenergy> I might just need to buy another LCD :p
<P4ndaman> Pelo: the reason I do not want to boot with splash because I cant boot with it :-)
<P4ndaman> or i think that is the reason
<Miaowara> could be ;)
<P4ndaman> could be my video card
<Pelo> P4ndaman,  are you talking about the splash screen, the login screen or grub ?
<knoppi1> LabThug:  hmm it didn't work
<P4ndaman> the splash screen - the one with the loading bar
<P4ndaman> it freezes at 98% always
<Miaowara> P4ndaman, you hilight the entry you wanna boot and press "e"
<Miaowara> then it'll open up a new screen with all the options
<P4ndaman> yeah i got to that before
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<Miaowara> k, then you select the line with "splash" and press "e" again
<paitken> How do I stop and restart services?
<Pelo> P4ndaman,  menu > system > prefs > splash,  unthick at the bottom
<Miaowara> and delete the quiet and splash
<paitken> I'm using to them being in /etc/rc.d/ but this is different
<P4ndaman> there is no line
<P4ndaman> with splash
<LabThug> knoppi1: can you be a little more specific, what didn't work (and how have you come to the conclusion that it isn't working)?
<Pelo> paitken,  terminal  xkill name
<Miaowara> oh really?
<P4ndaman> yes
<P4ndaman> i think i accidentally deleted it or something
<Miaowara> I am of no help then, sorry :(
<paitken> Pelo: There isn't a /etc/rc.d/httpd restart ?
<P4ndaman> oh
<knoppi1> LabThug: how i say that it give error
<talaman> hello
<knoppi1> LabThug: with what you say it don't work.
<Pelo> paitken,  that was my best help, I'm fairly new at this myself
<knoppi1> when i write ps -al
<knoppi1> i give me that dpkg is working.
<kitche> paitken: sudo /etc/init.d/<service> there is a tool to help you with it but I m use to this way
<LabThug> and does it give you a PID next to the dpkg?
<knoppi1> 0 T     0  5400  5387  0  82   0 -   467 finish ttyp2    00:00:00 dpkg-deb
<slipttees> ola
<knoppi1> it give
<knoppi1> LabThug: but when i write kill it again is there.
<paitken> kitche: I just found it in google =)
<talaman> is there a file to edit the gdm login?
<doojin> hi
<doojin> My grub is somewhat weird and makes error
<Pelo> doojin,  #grub
<doojin> so I typed fixmbr
<doojin> Again I have no access to linux
<Frogzoo> !grub | doojin
<ubotu> doojin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cor1> Any one tell me how to get GAIM 2.0 beta 6
<doojin> ubotu : I installed ubuntu after windows
<LabThug> knoppi1: you ran sudo to start the apt-get job.  Only root has permission to kill that job.  If you run the kill command as yourself, it's not going to do anything
<cor1> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> doojin: but you did fixmbr which installs the windows mbr back on
<Pelo> cor1,  have you tried their site ?
<doojin> kitche : I had no choice
<cor1> who's sight
<doojin> I needed to ask people why
<Pelo> cor1,  the gaim one
<electricenergy> ubotu, how do I switch my monitors around in twinview?
<electricenergy> damn
<cor1> GAIM yes i cant under stand the direction i due them but it dont install
<talaman> brb, i am trying to re-install gdm
<cor1> do*
<Pelo> cor1, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<P4ndaman> so I guess I will post my problem again, so whoever logged in recently can take a poke at it.
<P4ndaman> I am unable to load Ubuntu linux 6.10 edgy for the first time... I was successful in installing it in text mode from the alternative CD, but when I load it in non-recovery mode, the ubuntu loading bar freezes around 98% and it looks kinda messed up (a green line comes up underneath the bar, the ubuntu graphic looks kinda different).  I have an ATI radeon x850xt card, so i think that it cannot boot since this requires special drivers.  If 
<cor1> can i dl the tar.gz then use package manager to install it:?
<n0cturnal_> can anyone fix my issue? .. Transaction Check Error:   file /usr/share/man/man1/msql2mysql.1.gz from install of mysql-server-5.0.27-1.fc6 conflicts with file from package MySQL-client-5.0.22-0
<Pelo> cor1,  yes
<cor1> k thank you alot
<n0cturnal_> hrmm wrong chan too..
<cor1> have any of you used the server edition
<Pelo> !ati | P4ndaman
<ubotu> P4ndaman: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elyon225> How do I go about compiling something as a "shared resource"?
<elyon225> "shared object," rather.
<cor1> just use the archive manager
<cor1> and make it a tar.gz?
<cor1> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> cor1,  read this  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<cor1> pelo i am thanks
<Miaowara> hmmm... ipw2100: eth0: failed to start card
<cor1> pelo are you italian
<Pelo> cor1,  no
<cor1> pelo o cause you name sorda sounds italian
* Pelo 's nick has nothing to do with is ethnicity
<wastrel> it means "hair" in spanish
<cor1> ya i know i was just asking
<cor1> sry if i affended you
<Pelo> wastrel,  you don'T say, wow, I never knew, that ,  you are the first person ever to mention it
<dimeotane> I'm curious if anyone has tried fedora, and can say how it compares to ubuntu?
<Pelo> cor1,  I wasn't Offended,  but this is off topic a bit
<Miaowara> ubuntu=better
<wastrel> you have a bad memory because this is the second time i've mentioned it.
<dimeotane> I didn't realize fedora uses gnome
<dimeotane> Miaowara: what feature of ubuntu kicks fedoras butt for you?
<Miaowara> ease of installation/use (generally)
<Miaowara> customizability
<Miaowara> there's actaully a decent forum
<Miaowara> or at least nice people on them ;)
<bkudria> i am trying to run a precompiled, old version of gcc (for a project, not under my control).  I've extracted the archive given to mee, and it contains 'gcc', a binary file with the executable bit set.  in the directory with the executable, i try to run it with './gcc', but i get the error './gcc: no such file or directory' - what could be wrong?  the executable bit/permission *is* set.
<cor1> i downloaded the gaim 2.0 beta 6 tar.gz file can i use packeage manager to install
<dimeotane> That settles it.. I'm still using the best OS in the world... I love ubuntu
<cor1> dimeorane that is true
<SaveFerr1s> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<SaveFerr1s> any ideas?
<dimeotane> it has always suprised me how ubuntu seems to have come out of obscurity to being the #1 distro in a short amount of time... debian, susie, fedora, mandrake... they all had such popularity and were widely known
<dimeotane> for a long time too
<tritium> dimeotane: ubuntu's roots in debian helped with that
<Pelo> dimeotane,  ease of installation has a lot to do with it
<SaveFerr1s> ubuntu > pie
<gavintlgold> any newish users looking for help?
<cor1> dimeotane dont forget its 100% virus free
<Pelo> cor1,  that's because all the virus makers are linux users gunning for M$
<cor1> gav: how can i install gaim 2.0beta 6 from a tar.gz file with package manager
<cor1> Pelo thats true
<tritium> No, that's not likely to be true
<gavintlgold> who here agrees that ubuntu feisty should have come with beryl "out of the box" ?
<cor1> thats because microsoft user are *sigh* stupid
<Pelo> cor1,  you cannot install a tar.gz file with the package manager,  go back to the site and look for a .deb file  that would be easiet
<zeembo> hi all, i wanted to try using empkernel instead of the default one, can someone help me
<cor1> dont forget microsoft is secure by obscurity
<gavintlgold> corl, i agree with pelo
<zeembo> do i have to run menuconfig on the kernel?
<numa> gavintlgold:  you imply beryl = stable? and compatible with lots of hardware?  errr, ok.
<dimeotane> cor1... how can I ever forget... my wife will tell you... I'm still in awe 1 year later... virus free, no need to defrag... and a whole lot less EULAs
<tritium> cor1: FYI, feisty has 2.0 beta 6
<cor1> sav: they dont have .deb's only tar.gz or rpm
<zcat[1] > beryl. Stable. ROFL...
<HymnToLife> zeembo, that's for compiling a new kernel - if that's what you wand to do
<gavintlgold> numa: well, i guess not really out of the box, more like "check this for cool effects--not quite stable but cool"
<HymnToLife> but you might wand to run xconfig instead, which has a GUI
<zeembo> yeah, i'd like to compile a new one, HymnToLife
<TheDebugger> cor1: I think you can use "alien" to convert an rpm to a .deb
<SaveFerris> jrib > you
<Pelo> cor1,  uncompress the tar.gz file to your desktop,  open the folder and look for a readme file and for an install file and follow the instructions
<cor1> how i install alien
<zeembo> HymnToLife, so i would run xconfig on the kernel i downloaded?
<zcat[1] > it's definately getting better, but it's not what I'd call stable yet.
<cor1> sudo apt-get install alein?
<HymnToLife> zeembo, then cd /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig (text) or make xconfig (gui)
<tritium> yes, cor1
<gavintlgold> alien corl
<dimeotane> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<numa> gavintlgold:  and beryl doesn't exactly work well on my voodoo3-2000 pci grfx card.
<zeembo> so i should extract the kernel first?
<ReAspired> how can I give permisson to another user to probe video0
<HymnToLife> zeembo, yep
<ReAspired> right now root owns it
<zeembo> and then run xconfig?
<Krunk> Hi. Just installed ubuntu and added kde at 1600x1200 resolution. Turned computer off after adding a few things. Once re-started, displays only 680x400 and I can't change the res to stay at 1600x1200. ATI Radeon 700 card with Sun Plug'NPlay 22" monitor. Any suggestions how to fix this?
<zeembo> ok, sounds good
<elias_> Does anyone know where i can download "fixmbr.exe" ?
<HymnToLife> zeembo, copy your tarball to /usr/src
<gavintlgold> numa: they should have some way to detect if your card is could enough, then tell you though, huh?
<HymnToLife> and extract it with tar xjvf filename.tar.bz2
<gavintlgold> cause it's really cool
<dimeotane> I thought that apt-get knows dependencies
<zeembo> ooooo ok, i havea  .deb file
<HymnToLife> zeembo, the DEB file wil give you a tarball
<HymnToLife> than you'll need to extract it ;)
<dimeotane> krunk... you gotta edit your xorg.conf
<numa> gavintlgold:  and remember, some cards can only use beryl with the assistance of non-OSS drivers, which ubuntu is anathema to
<HymnToLife> zeembo, you have the linux-source from the repos, right ?
<zeembo> linux-source?
<cor1> brb my puppy's eating my shoes
<gavintlgold> numa: well, i guess a lot of people will be told about the easy way to install it through add-remove programs...
<HymnToLife> zeembo, what is the DEB you have ?
<Krunk> dimeotane: thanks forgot about that
<zeembo> HymnToLife, from the emperorlinux site they have the kernels
<gavintlgold> numa: i heard it was really easy to install beryl/nvidia non-oss drivers
<zeembo> in 3 formats for download
<gavintlgold> in feisty
<HymnToLife> zeembo, hmm, which kernel is it that you want to build ?
<ryan_> i put in this command: sudo vi -b rt61sta.dat. im trying to edit this data file but im having trouble with it
<zeembo> http://downloads.emperorlinux.com/support/kernel/2.6/distro-updates/
<cor1> i installed alien now i cant find were it installed to so i can run it
<dimeotane> krunk: it's easy to forget... my last install was over a year ago...
<tritium> zeembo: why?
<gavintlgold> well, we'll see how it goes... GO UBUNTU... GO LINUX.... we can beat MS!
<Wimpog> guys, I have ubuntu server. I would like to be able to see characters of other languages in bash, in particular russian, does anybody know how to install additional languages?
<gavintlgold> bye guys
<zeembo> oopps sorry HymnToLife , http://downloads.emperorlinux.com/support/kernel/2.6/
<dimeotane> I good reminder is to install ubuntu on every spare system you find laying around =)
<panclock> Any time I go to a website, my firefox just exits, any idea what the problem could be?
<doojin> hi
<doojin> The recoveringgrubafterwindows didn't work
<zeembo> theres rpm, deb, and tgz
<doojin> I booted from livecd
<cor1> i installed alein were does it install to so i can run it
<doojin> and there is no correct /boot/grub in livecd
<HymnToLife> zeembo, you didn't answer my question, which kernel version do you want to build ?
<doojin> HymnToLife : do you know how to recover grub?
<tritium> cor1: type "which alien" to find out
<HymnToLife> doojin, yes
<zeembo> empkernel26-2.6.18.1.emp3_coreduo.i686.deb
<HymnToLife> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> lq534 rolkw
<HymnToLife> second link
<Pelo> I mean later folks
<tritium> cor1: it should be in your path, anyway.
<Miaowara> i don't understand how ping can work but firefox won't
<HymnToLife> zeembo, why do you want to build that particular one ?
<doojin> Miaowara : maybe DNS server is screwed
<cor1> i typed that in nothing came up
<Miaowara> anyone have any ideas how I could trouble shoot this, no firewall problems either, dns is working as well
<cor1> nvm
<jrib> Miaowara: what does firefox do?
<Miaowara> both windows and my older kernel connect find
<Miaowara> it just sits on "connecting to google.com"
<tritium> cor1: again, remember that 2.0 beta 6 is in feisty
<Miaowara> same as wget
<cor1> i need to run it and its not in with the installed programns
<jrib> Miaowara: try disabling ipv6?
<zeembo> i can build any actually, i'm just wondering if its better then the default ubuntu one
<cor1> yes i kno
<stephans> does anyone konow why kickstart installs do not work in ubuntu??
<zeembo> then the legacy kernel
<Miaowara> jrib, in firefox? I've done that
<stephans> know
<HymnToLife> zeembo, yes, but it needs an experienced user to configure it correctly
<jrib> !ipv6 | Miaowara
<ubotu> Miaowara: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<HymnToLife> nice way to learn though
<cor1> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<HymnToLife> zeembo, forget that and do   sudo apt-get install linux-source
<stephans> We do realize that installing via cd is only for enthusiasts right?
<tritium> stephans: this is not redhat
<HymnToLife> that will give you the kernel with ubuntu patches
<cor1> WOOO acording to ubotu alien is dangerous
<Miaowara> thanks jrib y ubotu
<stephans> tritium: there is a kisrart configurator for ubuntu
<zeembo> oo ok, i'll try that
<stephans> poorly documented but it is there
<HymnToLife> cor1, it is not if you know what you're doing ;)
<SaveFerris> jrib: would it be ok if i saved our convo and posted it in that thread to see if it helps anyone else? would you object to that?
<stephans> any how... an automatic network methid is needed.
<stephans> method
<ryan_> i used this command sudo vi -b rt61sta.dat, having trouble modifying this file
<shortgu1> can someone help me connect to my wireless network?
<zeembo> HymnToLife, sudo apt-get install linux-source will install what?
<HymnToLife> zeembo, it will give you a tarballl in /usr/src that contains the kernel source
<tritium> !wireless > shortgu1
<jrib> SaveFerris: nope, that's fine
<HymnToLife> you'll then need to extract it
<stephans> the wisi seems to indicate that I should use kickstart.
<stephans> but
<stephans> it bombs on trying to download the cdrom-core modules...
<stephans> why
<stephans> ?
<stephans> both for dapper and edgy
<stephans> it is broken
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wastrel> !kickstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cor1> now i have alien installed how i use it
<wastrel> man alien
<Miaowara> ah yes, a bot, so I thought ;)
<stephans> wastrel: there is little documentation on how to install ubuntu automatically.
<PiNE> is it possible to make gnome to do that OSX thing where the [file edit etc]  are in a panel?  i know kde can emulate this.
<stephans> wastel: hard sell to schools or businesses
<wastrel> edubuntu
<wastrel> PiNE:  not afaik
<Wimpog> GUYS, anybody knows how to install another language set, so I can see it in terminal?
<Miaowara> jrib, no luck. Anyother suggestions?
<HymnToLife> Wimpog, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<PiNE> wastrel, well, that's okay the kde one never integrated all that well anyhow.
<jrib> Miaowara: nope, not really sure what is happening there
<Wimpog> HymnToLife: what does it do?
<vegasmcpc> i need help mounting a raid array
<vegasmcpc> i have one partition on it
<HymnToLife> Wimpog, will show you a list of all locales and let you xhoose which one(s) you want to install ?
<Miaowara> jrib, k, me neither :(
<Wimpog> HymnToLife: it has only english, I would like to be able to see other characters, in particular russian
<HymnToLife> Wimpog, it should have everything
<HymnToLife> at least here it has all the supported languages, which include Russian
<Wimpog> HymnToLife: this is the output of the command you gave me:
<Wimpog> Generating locales...
<Wimpog>   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date
<Wimpog> Generation complete.
<HymnToLife> doesn't it show you a list before that ?
<zcat[1] >   .
* zcat[1]  is bored. I should be doing homework.
<zcat[1] >  lol ?
<lol> Ok, I am installing Ubuntu 6.10 on a mac powerbook g4 ... and .. I need help.. I can't seem to make the bootstrap partition
<lol> (Yes ... lol)
<lol> Any help?
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. I only ever played with one Mac and Ubuntu.. oldworld beige g3 .. no idea how new macs work
<Chadarius> !macintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > I could never get ubuntu>5,10 to boot on it either...
<zcat[1] > !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Chadarius> lol: I'm pretty sure there is a howto on this. Have you been looking through it?
<lol> Yes...
<mindstate> ive seem to have broken gnome.. when i gnome starts my panels dont load up with it..i have to load my panels by running DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel to get them to load..any ideas on how to fix this?
<lol> no
<tun2> devilsadvocate are you there?
<zcat[1] > mindstate: once they're running, alt-F2  and type gnome-session-save
<panclock> Any time I go to a website, my firefox just exits, any idea what the problem could be?
<zcat[1] > panclock: any specific website, or just any website?
<mindstate> zcat[1] : gnome-session-save gives me an error
<panclock> Well, it's mainly a specific one, but others do the same thing too.
<tripppy> when changing keyboard shortcuts keys, i can't set Super_L to Alt+Esc, it comes up as Super+Super_L, what am i doing wrong?
<panclock> Every now and then.
<panclock> I tried reinstalling firefox, no dice.
<mindstate> zcat[1] : could not connect to session manager
<Chadarius> lol: I wish I could be of more help, but I've never installed on a PPC Mac before. I'd probably be more confusing for you :)
<zcat[1] > mindstate: oh. That's bad :(
<zcat[1] > mindstate: obvious things to start with; have you run out of diskspace?
<lol> Ok, well could anyone find that guide to making a Apple_bootstrap partition?
<mindstate> zcat[1] : no ive got 13gb left
<Chadarius> lol: something like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot?highlight=%28macin%29
<zcat[1] > mindstate: there's a file ~/.xsession-errors I think, which might contain clues?
<applenux> eheh
<lol> lol
<wastrel> what's super_l
<applenux> Chadarius: try it
<zcat[1] > super == windows key?
<tripppy> zcat[1] , yes
<ryan_> i've edited a data file in vi, how do i save it?
<zcat[1] > what's so super about windows? :-)
<mindstate> zcat[1] : ill check that out
<tripppy> thats what ubuntu calls it
<tripppy> Super_L
<cor1> i type sudo alien "fil name location" -d and its a tar.bz2 and it says it doesnt now that fiel
<Demolitio> after messing up my default account and having to make another user account, sound is no longer working for me. when i try to access volume control, i get an error message, "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found". my soundcard is listed in device manager. any suggestions?
<zcat[1] > they should have called it the 'suck' key.. then everyone would know which key it was..
<cor1> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<cor1> !APT
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<riotkittie> if its a tar.bz2 you need to tar xvfj filename it.
<zcat[1] > afk
<lol> Ok, I am still running that live CD, and I have to manually do the partitions (....maybe I don't?) but it keeps getting mad because there isn't the bootstrap partition
<riotkittie> alien converts rpm's
<tripppy> zcat[1] , can you help me, or are you going to abuse windows.
<IamUnique> HELP: i tried running the the ubuntu live cd 6.10 in virtual pc 2007 i selected the graphics mode from the cd boot and i get garbled graphics at the xwindow, how do i fix it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Demolitio: check in /etc/group that your new account is in the audio group, maybe?
<lol> and that guide seems to be stuck to the assumtion (sp?) that I have it already.
<wastrel> it's best not to use alien if you don't already know what you're doing.
<HymnToLife> IamUnique, use VMware :p
<cor1> yes even when i use a rpm it says a whole bunch of warnings then doesnt do anything
<wastrel> to save in vi use  :w   of  :w <filename>
<Demolitio> @intuitiveNipple you know what, as a matter of fact i didnt. checking now.
<wastrel> er,  s/of/or/
<Demolitio> <- new to linux
<cor1> well how do i install gaim beta 6 with a tar file
<wastrel> use the gaim in the ubuntu repo
<wastrel> it works fine for me
<cor1> how many of you are running feista
<wastrel> feisty
<applenux> cor1: feisty or vista :))
<cor1> yes but i cant install the tar.bz2 with there install instutions it dont work
<riotkittie> for starters, you uncompress it.
<IamUnique> whats the name of the vmware cause thers alot of programs which one do i need?
<IntuitiveNipple> Demolitio: if you add it, make sure to *APPEND* using (-a) e.g.  moduser -aG audio <user>
<Demolitio> @IntuitiveNipple : aded to group. do i have to restart?
<Demolitio> just added.
<cor1> Windows sucks does that anser your question lol
<cor1> answer*
<IntuitiveNipple> Demolio - I think it helps, unless you just restart your sound services
<Demolitio> k
<IamUnique> which wmware product is virtual pc?
<cor1> does feista look like vista?
<tripppy> fist_ya
<ryan_> why is it so difficult to configure a wireless card, this is nuts
<IamUnique> like*
<cor1> how i upgrade to feista
<wastrel> because your wireless vendor didn't provide a linux driver
<wastrel> cor1:  it's feisty
<wastrel> cor1:  #ubuntu+1 for feisty info
<cor1> wast how i upgrade to it
<ryan_> boo
<wastrel> you don't, you wait until it is released.
<lol> I think I did it... I just cleared my ext3 partitions I made for it and used the non-manual install
<lol> lol
<tun2> ok, i need some SERIOUS help here...
<Demolitio> @intuitiveNipple well... just heard a soft popping noise form my 5.1 system.... sounds like that did it. restarting.
<IntuitiveNipple> nice one, Demolitio
<zcat[1] > back
<mindstate> zcat[1] : i cant cd to the .xession-errors directory ? it says no file or directory
<Demolitio> thanks
<zcat[1] > mindstate: it's a file.
<mindstate> zcat[1] : i also tried cat .xession-errors same response
<zcat[1] > mindstate: .xsession-errors
<NETWizz> I have a problem
<cor1> isnt there a beta for testy for feista cause i know someone with the live CD for it
<IamUnique> whats the vmware program called, to run virtual?
<tun2> here's the thing: I have Kubuntu, but I just isntalled Gnome. It was a rough install, and i don't think i did it quite right.somebody was helping me earlier (devilsadvocate), and he's still online, but won't reply to any of my messages
<NETWizz> I get STOP c000021a
<NETWizz> any ideas
<elyon225> cor1: You can get it at ubuntu.com
<wastrel> feisty != fiesta
<tun2> I'm gonna pastebin the terminal history in a sec
<elyon225> tun2: First of all, if you're sending him private messages, you must be registered with the IRC server or he won't get them.
<mindstate> zcat[1] : ok  i can see the output..not sure what to make of it..doesnt seem like anything is wrong
<tun2> elyon225 i wasn't sending him PM
<elyon225> tun2: Second, what command did you use to install gnome?
<zcat[1] > mindstate: well, if nobody comes up with a better suggestion, try changing the session type in gdm to failsafe or something and then log in...
<tun2> *PM's, i was trying to contact him conventionally. and i used apt-get
<tun2> hang on...
<elyon225> tun2: What packages did you install?
<IntuitiveNipple> Demolitio: how is it?
<mindstate> zcat[1] : yeah ive done that..it failsafe works fine except my windows partition doesnt get mounted
<calvarez> hello, I am running Ubuntu edgy on a Dell Latitude D800 laptop. X freezes whenever coming back from suspend. Anybody else has this problem? Any potential solutions?
<Demolitio> working like a dream now.
<tun2> elyon225: i tried ubuntu-desktop, and it didn't work. so then i tried gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> that caught me out once :)
<zcat[1] > I should stop running beryl.. for some reason it's causing frequent corruption of my reiserfs... which takes forever to fsck!!
<elyon225> tun2: Define "didn't work"
<zcat[1] > or I should copy everything back to ext3 which doesn't seem to be having as much trouble.
<Demolitio> yeah.... first attempt at linux. dual-booting with vista, just because i do tech support. this is definatly goign to be my main system now.
<tun2> elyon225: i'm trying to open the terminal history so i can pastebin it to you...
<Ch1ppy> Hello, I seem to have gotten a corrupted package (compiz-core) installed and cannot remove nor upgrade it.  On attempted upgrade I receive this output: http://pastebin.ca/364420
<Ch1ppy> Can anyone help me remove or upgrade the package?
<elyon225> Demolitio: Welcome!  I have dual boot into WinXP just for gaming... but still haven't gone into windows in about 2 weeks :)
<zcat[1] > I've only seen vista once, demo'd by a microsoft guy. Funny thing was, before he even started he borrowed a USB mouse (Microsoft one too!) to do the demo, plugged it in and it failed to install. I was really impressed!
<Demolitio> yeah..... love the style.... now if i can just get xgl set up without ruining another profile, ill have it all set lol
<elyon225> Ch1ppy: Your first major mistake was installing a package that wasn't verified... just so you know.
<Ch1ppy> elyon225: I know, learned my lesson already :)
<tun2> elyon225: ok, my text editor won't open and niether will the terminal...
<z-tau> Does anyone know what program/part of Ubuntu is responsible for automounting discs?
<jwtodd> i've installed 6.10 on a system w/ an 8800 nv gpu which required me to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run.sh from nvidia.com. all is well till i try a reboot at which time X won't start up. i reinstall the nv driver and start gdm by hand. ideas? thx.
<elyon225> Demolitio: You have ati or radeon?
<Demolitio> ati. 9800 pro 128mb.
<elyon225> z-tau: Check your /etc/fstab file.
<elyon225> tun2: Try running those from the terminal.... oh, nevermind lol
<blanky> Demolitio: I have the same one and it's broken
<elyon225> Demolitio: Ah, yeah... I ended up giving up on ATI after about a month and a half... got a cheap nvidia.
<blanky> I cna still use my pc but can't play any games or anything haha
<zcat[1] > z-tau: gnome-vfs-daemon I think
<blanky> yeah im thinking about getting a cheap nvidia
<HymnToLife> jwtodd, did you do something else than runnign the installer ?
<z-tau> elyon225: uhh, how does that help?
<HymnToLife> installing restricted-modules for example
<elyon225> blanky: I bought a 6600 for a little over a hundred... works great.
<Dr_willis> jwtodd,   why did the 8800 require the nvidia.run.sh stuff? the normal nvidia drivers in the repos wont work?
<blanky> wow seriously, elyon225, recently?
<Demolitio> idk... the 9800 pro was a pretty good line. elyon225: you couldnt get it to install, or you couldnt find the path?
<pilgrim> how do I find out where the configuration for eclipse is stored?
<z-tau> zcat[1] : I thought automounting would be handled by a lower-level daemon than a gnome program - are you sure?
<Flannel> pilgrim: it's probably ~/.eclipse/
<cor1> i have a rpm file how do i make it a .deb
<blanky> elyon225: sweet, I was thinking I was gonna have to get a 5200 or something haha, I needa catch up with video cards
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I've never had luck with the repos video drivers... either ATI or radeon... but I am stupid, so that may be why ;)
<blanky> cor1: sudo apt-get install alien
<cor1> did that
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis, nope, the driver for the repos don't support that card
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  ive had great luck with them. :) takes me 2-4 min to get the things going
<blanky> cor1: sudo alien --help (look for the rpm2debian flag)
<Flannel> cor1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<zcat[1] > z-tau: for USB drives and stuff, I think that's what handles it... don't quote me though I've been wrong before...
<Ch1ppy> Can anyone help me fix this? http://pastebin.ca/364420
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, the nvidia official drivers installed perfectly every time for me.
<blanky> Dr_willis: me too, I never understood why people complain about drivers
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  interesting.. there was a wiki/howto on the proper way to use the 'latest nvidia drivers' but ive never messed with them.
<jwtodd> HymnToLife: no other then enable 32b support which is a prompt via the nv installer
<blanky> until recently :'(
<dimeotane> can xubuntu run 'comfortably' on a pII system or does it need pIII ?
<tun2> elyon225: odd... i'm not sure how to show you the problem... it won't even let me log out!
<HymnToLife> you running 64bit ubuntu jwtodd ?
<jwtodd> Dr_willis: correct. i had to install 6.10 alternate
<SilentDis> hello :)
<elyon225> dimeotane: You should be just fine with a p2
<blanky> dimeotane: I think it should run
<blanky> dimeotane: I installed on an old pc a while ago
<blanky> dimeotane: make sure you get the alternate install disk though
<pilgrim> Flannel, what about global configuration?
<zcat[1] > dimeotane: It's quite tolerable on a 500MHz machine as long as you have a decent amount of ram
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here...  Is it possible to set an alternate location for apt to search for package files in tandem with it's own?
<elyon225> Ch1ppy: Have you tried to simply reinstall it?
<jwtodd> HymnToLife: yes
<dimeotane> awesome.. I've got a couple pII laptops donated to our school... they're just crying out for some ugrading of the OS
<Flannel> pilgrim: probably /etc/eclipse/
<Pelo> Ch1ppy,  start with sudo apt-get update then try upgrade
<blanky> SilentDis: sorry dont know what you mean, but maybe /etc/apt/sources.list is what you want?
<HymnToLife> jwtodd, I guess you're toast then, install the 32bit one
<function1> i cant empty my trash! i dont have permission! clicking on the panel applet, i see stuff in the trash. however, there is nothing in /home/me/.Trash ! help
<tun2> elyonn225: i have an idea: i will shut down through the text-only mode using CTRL+ALT+F1 and then use sudo poweroff
<Ch1ppy> elyon225: just tried, no go
<elyon225> tun2: Have you tried restarting X?  Press CRTL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<tun2> brb
<jwtodd> toast ... no good :)
<Ch1ppy> Pelo: done many times :)
<tun2> oh, i could do that
<theshadow> Scrolling doesn't seem to be working in Firefox I checked the ZAxisMapping and its set to "4 5" anyone have any other ideas?
<zcat[1] > My lappy has 256M .. It's OK for a couple of programs at a time but running gimp and OOo at the same time is a no-go.
<tun2> ellyon225: but it's not working...
<tun2> ok, my idea
<tun2> brb
<z-tau> zcat[1] : are you aware of any official documentation that describes how automounting works in Ubuntu.  I've tried searching on the web but come up with nothing.  And there seems to be very little documentation I've found on how Ubuntu is put together or structured and what packages make it up as a whole distribution
<elyon225> tun2: Wait
<tun2> ok
<elyon225> tun2: Don't use poweroff.
<jwtodd> HymnToLife: once i (re)install the driver for the session i'm good. the config just doesn't survive a reboot. seems that way anyways.
<tun2> ok
<elyon225> tun2: sudo shutdown -r now
<SilentDis> blanky, just installed xubuntu on a laptop, it's gotta pull 127mb of updates.  not gonna happen.  was figuring since I'm running the same distro on this machine (ubuntu 6.10), I could use it's apt-cache as a repository of sorts for that machine.
<elyon225> tun2: That will shut things down cleanly.
<tun2> do i include the "now"?
<elyon225> tun2: Yes... shutdown let's you specify a certain time to shutdown... saying "now" does it, well, now ;)
<Flannel> tun2: yes, shutdown takes a time parameter
<tun2> ok, brb
<cor1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> blanky, easy enough to nfs share out out my local /var/cache/apt/archives afterall :)
<blanky> ohh, so you're saying you want to download the packages from another computer and then give them to the slow one?
<elyon225> blanky: Yeah, actually... I'm curious about that too... is that possible?
<HymnToLife> yes, but it can quickly become a pain
<blanky> SilentDis: there's an apt command I forgot what it was (try apt help or something) where it just downloads the deb's and doesn't install them, then I guess you can install them yourself with something like sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<cor1> blanky: i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6664/
<blanky> SilentDis and elyon225, though there's probably an easier way to do it, I think SilentDis knows more than me here
<SilentDis> blanky, sort of.  this machine is fully updated.  it's cache has a good amount of the .debs I'd need.  I can easily share out the /var/cache/apt/archives on this machine.
<zcat[1] > z-tau: never really thought about it. There must be something in a wiki somewhere though.
<elyon225> blanky: Synaptic will allow you to only download the packages too... although it doesn't tell you WHERE it downloaded them to ;)
<blanky> SilentDis: ohhh I see what you mean, you already have them
<jwtodd> HymnToLife: so my issue is x64 w/ that card (8800) then?
<jwtodd> as u see it?
<blanky> SilentDis: sorry man I don't know, I think you know more than me, but couldn't you set the path in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<SilentDis> blanky, yep
<needtoknow> Hello
<HymnToLife> jwtodd, if it work the first time but not after a reboot, there must be something else
<cor1> blanky: i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6664/
<jwtodd> yup'rz
<blanky> elyon225: use the command line, like I said, there's an apt flag that just downloads them, I forgot the path (maybe cur-dir?), otherwise, look it up, I don't know, sorry man
<needtoknow> How do I register my nick?
<HymnToLife> what does the Xorg log say after a reboot ?
<HymnToLife> !register | needtoknow
<ubotu> needtoknow: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cor1> !register
<HymnToLife> I win
<elyon225> needtoknow: Type '/msg nickserv register [password] '
<SilentDis> blanky, checking the list now... I am not sure how to specify it though.  that's a collection of repos in there, is it possible to specify a directory as a repo?
<SilentDis> !nick | needtoknow
<blanky> cor1: got it bud, try sudo apt-get install build-essential and then try again
<z-tau> zcat[1] : I guess that's a no then :-(.  Well I'll have a look at gnome-vfs-daemon as you suggested and see if that helps.. thanks.
<needtoknow> HELLO
<needtoknow> CAN YOU HEAR ME
<needtoknow> OR SEE ME
<tuna> ellyon225: hey
<needtoknow> Wait
<SaveFerri1> NO, type louder
<needtoknow> nope
<needtoknow> yah
<elyon225> needtoknow: Even though you're yelling for some reason, yes I see you.
<jwtodd> needtoknow: no ... i do not hear or see you
<Flannel> !register | needtoknow
<ubotu> needtoknow: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<needtoknow> !nick | needtoknow
<HymnToLife> needtoknow, yes but drop the caps please
<blanky> SilentDis: I'm sorry, I don't know, though I'm pretty sure. I suggest going into #debian and asking, pretending you use debian
<SilentDis> !caps | needtoknow
<ubotu> needtoknow: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zcat[1] > !caps
<needtoknow> !nick needtoknow
<zcat[1] > Hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick needtoknow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<tuna> ellyon225: it's tun2. it was supposed to e tuna, but it got changed in gaim :/
<ubotu> Yum!
<elyon225> needtoknow: I think you're confused lol
<UdontKnow> needtoknow: UdontKnow
<blanky> !shutup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> guys shut up, stop abusing the bot
<elyon225> tuna: Gotcha.
<elyon225> blanky: Oh, ubotu likes it :P
* needtoknow Turns off caps
<SilentDis> blanky, no need to pretend.  I'm pretty proficient in a linux environment, just don't know the ins and outs of the apt package system yet is all :)
<zcat[1] > I'd type !botabuse but that would be overdoing it..
<tuna> elyon225: ok, i'm gonna pastebin that thing to you. i warn you: it's long!
<jwtodd> HymnToLife: (cool nick btw) ... Xorg.0.log tails ... Fatal server error: Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<blanky> SilentDis: yeah it looks like you know lots :D still, the debianers can be pretty mean :(
<elyon225> tuna: What 'thing' are you pasting?
<blanky> SilentDis: even IF you use debian hehe
<blanky> at least, that channel is, don't mean to generalize
<tuna> elyon225: the results of my trying to install gnome
<tuna> using apt-get
<jwtodd> HymnToLife: above that is a backtrace w/ 20 lib lib/mem refs
<HymnToLife> jwtodd, lsmod | grep nvidia
<HymnToLife> something there ?
<elyon225> blanky: I tried installing debian, but the installer asked WAY too many questions and it didn't even install X for me... so I came back to Ubuntu :)
<jwtodd> james@xphylz:/var/log$ lsmod|grep nvidia
<jwtodd> nvidia               7761816  22
<jwtodd> i2c_core               29312  2 nvidia,i2c_ec
<SilentDis> blanky, *shrug* every group has it's... interesting... members.  there's always people willing to help too.  just gotta look around a bit is all.  :)
<blanky> elyon225: :D I tried it and I actually liked it but installing ati drivers scared me :(
<HymnToLife> the module is loaded then
<blanky> SilentDis: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Debian hehe
<cor1> blanky: that didnt work
<HymnToLife> it's weird why Xorg won't start
<blanky> cor1: same EXACT output?
<cmdrlanc> need some help with install problem
<needtoknow> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i found out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<needtoknow> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<needtoknow> <needtoknow> Lol sorry for thinking you were intelligent
<needtoknow> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jwtodd> i bet when my x goes bad it isn't.
<jwtodd> we'll see
<zcat[1] > I don't recally debian being that hard... been a while though. Ubuntu is too easy...
<HymnToLife> anyway, I think you'll experience less problem sticking with the 32bit ubuntu
<cor1> blanky: Yes sir
<jZed> i installed 6.10-alternate and everything went ok except "select and install software" quit and wouldn't run, so now I have a bare system that won't run X, can I do a dist-upgrade or something to get my full ubuntu system?
<jwtodd> coolio. thx.
<HymnToLife> is there any reason why you're runing the 64 bit one ?
<jwtodd> 'cuz of the shiny new (newegg.com rocks) cpu :)
<jwtodd> i bought
<elyon225> jZed: If you had errors while installing, I would recommend reinstalling.
<blanky> cor1: it STILL says sh: gcc: not found ?
<needtoknow> Ubuntu 2 easy? This thing tells me I am not root when I am trying to edit sources
<cmdrlanc> I can't even get it to install.
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell needtoknow about sudo | needtoknow, see the private message from ubotu.
<cor1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zcat[1] > jwtodd: bad news.. all the non-free stuff like wifi drivers, codecs, flash... they're all 32 bit.
<elyon225> !sudo | needtoknow
<ubotu> needtoknow: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cmdrlanc> it keeps saying no root file system
<HymnToLife> I win, again :p
<jZed> can I reinstall from the net, since I have the partitions and boot all set up already?
<jwtodd> zcat[1] : won't they run under 32 support on x64?
<HymnToLife> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tuna> elyon225: http://rafb.net/p/vPHR6159.html
<elyon225> jZed: Probably... but I wouldn't be able to help you there :)
<jwtodd> i've got some other stuff running that way
<cor1> blanky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666/
<tuna> elyon225: maybe i should reinstall?
<HymnToLife> jwtodd, afaik, 32 bit support in 64 is still quite buggy
<zcat[1] > jwtodd: not sure. The easiest option is just run 32bit, that seems to be what most people end up doing around here..
<zcat[1] > I don't think you lose too much anyhow.
<HymnToLife> I suggest sticking with the 32bits ubuntu until the 64 bit is mature enough$
<jwtodd> sudo defined: http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<GrimSleeper> Im tryint to install mythtv, and was wondering if anyone can walk me thru it.
<jwtodd> i just bought that shirt :)
<zcat[1] > I'm running 32 bit on my AMD64 here.
<elyon225> tuna: Wow... lots of errors when installing the gdm and gnome packages...
<jwtodd> thx HymnToLife and zcat[1] .
<elyon225> tuna: Unfortunately, other than attempting to reinstall, I have no idea.
<blanky> cor1: are you using amd64?
<Chicory> Hey, what's going on with gparted?
<cor1> no
<HymnToLife> Chicory, please elaborate
<elyon225> Chicory: You may want to be a little more specific.
<blanky> cor1: you got the amd64 package, you need to get the other one (i386, x86)
<Chicory> I resized my /dev/sda1 partition, and yet it still thinks that there's only 7.8 gigs or so of free space --
<cor1> how i tell >blanky
<zcat[1] > <sigh> I really need to do homework.
<Chicory> This shouldn't be possible, considering that I resized it from 32-some gigs to some ...97.
<cor1> what you mean? >blanky
<elyon225> Chicory: Have you applied the changes and restarted your computer?
<blanky> cor1: where'd you download it?
<tuna> elyon225: so maybe i should reinstall?
<Chicory> elyon225: Very yes.
<elyon225> tuna: That's the only suggestion I can make, sorry.
<blanky> cor1: give me the site
<cor1> blanky gaims website
<blanky> link
<Chicory> But it seems to think that there's a HUGE amount of the EXT3 partition that's used.
<elyon225> Chicory: What is /sda1?  Is that a hard drive or external storage?
<tuna> elyon225: oh... ok, so i'll try installing Ubuntu and installing KDE on that...
<tim167> where do i start for installing Beryl desktop on my ubuntu machine ?
<tuna> cya later
<Chicory> Er, sda2.
<Chicory> hda2?
<rapid> tuna, why not get kubuntu rather.
<Chicory> It's my second partition.
<cor1> blanky http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=479631
<needtoknow> xubuntu
<elyon225> tim167: Do you have nvidia or ati card?
<SilentDis> Chicory, what does fsck say?
<GrimSleeper> Is there a channel for mythtv?
<tuna> rapid i had kubuntu and i tried to install gnome on it
* Chicory has been busy trying to back up files from WinXP, which has died recently --
<tim167> elyon225: yes
<Chicory> Let me check.
<elyon225> tim167: Haha.. that was a one or the other question :)
<cmdrlanc> can some one please help me....I am very new at this, and at this point without the live CD my laptop is now a paper weight...please...someone
<kdub432> tim, check search for the beryl wiki on google
<Chicory> It SAYS that /dev/sda2 is mounted.
<kdub432> good guide for beryl installation
<slavik> anyone here use evdev driver for their mouse?
<needtoknow> I made my own ubuntu (just changed the graphics to say my name all over the place) patriuntu
<elyon225> cmdrlanc: Have you tried installing Ubuntu?
<tuna> actually, it's probly cuz of my weird habit of installing all the packages i can in adept...
<tim167> elyon225: aah oops: nvidia :)
<Chicory> It also suggests strongly that running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem is BAD IDEA.
<cmdrlanc> that's what I am trying to do...the install keeps hanging at the partition stuff.
<Kris_T> Extremely annoying issue with Ubuntu Edgy; the whole thing freezes over every now and then, gives me a high-pitched beep and the only thing i can do is to reboot the whole system. It's done that 3 times the past 4 hours, anyone have a clue what may be causing it??
<SilentDis> Chicory, you'll need to unmount the partition, of course.  if it's the primary drive, just boot from your livecd.  then, sudo fsck -f -C /dev/devicename
<elyon225> tim167: Okay... hang on a second, I'll get you a link to the automatic install script that worked great for me.
<cor1> blanky: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=479631
<wyatt_earp> is there a way i can clone the exact packages that are installed on one system to anothe?
<Frogzoo> !anyone | slavik
<ubotu> slavik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kristjan_> how do I apply this thing - http://librarian.launchpad.net/5409028/kiso.debdiff
<Chicory> Just an FYI, SilentDis.  XD
<jmazaredo> im currentl running aptitude dist-upgrade and electricity is cut, how can i fix  broken files and resume
<elyon225> tim167: Actually... last question... do you have Edgy?
<blanky> cor1: which one did you download
<slavik> Frogzoo: I asked a legitamate question ...
<blanky> the fourth one?
<cor1> blanky:  			gaim-2.0.0-0.beta6.src.rpm 			
<SilentDis> Chicory, damn, i didn't type fast enough my warning ;)
<tim167> elyon225: Edgy
<Chicory> Be back in a second.
<blanky> cor1: the fourth one down right?
<tim167> slyon225: so..yes
<cor1> blanky: yes
<tim167> elyon225
<elyon225> tim167: Okay, go here and follow the instructions: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Ubuntu
<blanky> cor1: try and use the third one down instead
<cor1> blaky ok
<cmdrlanc> anyone?
<blanky> gaim-2.0.0-0.beta6.fc5.i385.rpm
<cor1> whats file rollover
<phasegen> does anyone know how to create a rule in evolution to send emails from specific senders directly to the trash???
<blanky> reask > cmdrlanc
<tim167> elyon: ok thanks, have to reboot my modem i think, cant get online with other machine...
<tim167> elyon225: btw: is ATI as good as nvidia (i read that they are more 'open' about drivers etc...)
<cmdrlanc> install is hanging at partitions on ubuntu....windows won't boot now either so I am stuck
<needtoknow> ORLY^^^
<elyon225> tim167: Quite the opposite, actually... ATI driver support in Linux is terrible.
<SilentDis> tim167, my PERSONAL experience is that the ATI linux drivers are woefully lacking.  Nvidia's work great.
<GrimSleeper> I don't any good mythtv links for ubuntu?
<needtoknow> LOL ^^
<elyon225> tim167: nvidia drivers work great..
<panclock> Anyone know the answer to my question?
<needtoknow> word
<SilentDis> bbiab
<kris740> Again; Ubuntu Edgy freezes over totally time after time and puts out a high-pitched beep from the speakers every time. Anyone know what may be causing it?
<Frogzoo> SilentDis: the proprietary ati drivers are ok for all but games
<needtoknow> My intel graphics card apparently has one driver and thats for windows :-|
* cmdrlanc is panicing here
<function1> it seems my trash bin is linked to /var/run for some reason.. how might i resolve this?
<kristjan_> anyway. I was asking about how to apply debdiff, but got disconnected... so how does applying debdiff work
<Frogzoo> !915 | needtoknow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cor1> Blanky: same thing happens
<tim167> elyon225: ok, yes i have good experience with nvidia too, but the drivers are binaries only iirc, so not 'open' as in GPL-ed or something
<blanky> im sorry cor1, googl 'gaim 2.0 beta6 deb'
<tim167> SilentDis:^
<blanky> or something
<wyatt_earp> ok, i've gotten all the installed packages AND versions from one of my systems, how can install those specific packages and versions on another system?
<elyon225> tim167: There are open nvidia drivers too... but they don't support 3D :)
<cor1> blanky: ok thansk for trying
<needtoknow> HymnToLife wants you to know: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<needtoknow> I use that
<blanky> cor1: no problem, sorry
<needtoknow> sudo gedite
<needtoknow> I hate Ubuntu's
<cmdrlanc> blanky: install keeps hanging, windows won't boot either, crisis!
<blanky> sudo gedi
<blanky> sudo gedit you mean
<HymnToLife> needtoknow, don't
<needtoknow> ;-)
<panclock> Anyone know the answer to my question?
<HymnToLife> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<elyon225> needtoknow: Well, if you type the command properly Ubuntu will work  :)
<panclock> Any time I go to a website, my firefox just exits, any idea what the problem could be? I tried to reinstall firefox, etc, it still exits.
<blanky> cmdrlanc: if you want windows back, insert windows disk, recovery console, type FIXMBR
<blanky> cmdrlanc: otherwise, download the alternate install ubuntu disk
<needtoknow> I do type the command correctly
* tim167 is rebooting cu later!
<blanky> cmdrlanc: I take it you're using the desktop install, that always causes me problems
<GrimSleeper> This channel not very useful see ya.
<elyon225> needtoknow: Not if you're using sudo, you're not.
<cmdrlanc> blanky: hangs at partitions...think I have fragged the drive
<blanky> !thanks | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<elyon225> GrimSleeper: Well, you're not going to find one better.
<kris740> Again; Ubuntu Edgy freezes over totally time after time and puts out a high-pitched beep from the speakers every time. Anyone know what may be causing it? (Alsa drivers? mounted ntfs-usb-drive? something else??)
<jmazaredo> where can i find the boot logs
<wyatt_earp> i've gotten all the installed packages AND versions from one of my systems, how can install those specific packages and versions on another system? anyone at all?
<HymnToLife> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<doojin> Hi
<elyon225> jmazaredo: /var/logs/
<doojin> It was amazing
* panclock blinks rapidly
<blanky> cmdrlanc: I dont think it hanged, it typically does take a long time to partition on the desktop install disk
<elyon225> wyatt_earp: Burn them to a CD and then you can install them on the other system.
<doojin> Both /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab pointed to swap partition as root partition
<blanky> cmdrlanc: you can't really kill your hard drive, do you still wnat windows? if so, do what I told you
<doojin> How could this happen? I didn't do it
<cmdrlanc> blanky: keeps saying no root file system even after I choose / in the drop down for one of the new partitions
<HymnToLife> doojin, did you repartition your drive after the install ?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: :S
<doojin> HymnToLife : no
<needtoknow> blanky , you are experiencing a night mare that I had...... scary....
<wyatt_earp> elyon225, is there a way i can get those packages off the system? right now i just have a list generated from apt-show-versions
<needtoknow> Partitions ... scary ....
<blanky> needtoknow: really
<doojin> HymnToLife : After all I restored grub
<blanky> needtoknow: it's cmdrlanc not me
<elyon225> wyatt_earp: Ahh... you need to download the packages.  Look more into apt-get and find the right command to do that... I'm not sure.
<doojin> HymnToLife: But there was a mystery
<blanky> cmdrlanc: sorry man, dont know, if you did indeed kill windows, sorry man, that's how you learn, through mistakes, I did it a couple times and so did my friends
<blanky> cmdrlanc: but dont worry, your actual hard drive isn't dead, shouldn't be...
<psykidellic> Hi....I just got an old machine from my professor and for him his ethernet card was working...so I installed Ubuntu 6.01 and 6.1 but I cannot get the system detect my card
<elyon225> blanky: Windows is pretty easy to kill, though it's also prone to suicide.
<wyatt_earp> alright elyon225, i just thought there might be an easy way to say 'install only these packages and only these versions'
<psykidellic> i did modprobe etc. according to Google
<psykidellic> but nothing worked
<blanky> elyon225: ROFL
<cmdrlanc> blanky: when I boot windows it say missing OS....and umbuntu won't install...what now?
<psykidellic> so now I started the system with E live Live CD
<psykidellic> and it detects everything.....so why isnt Ubuntu detecting it? Can use this live system to fix something on my Ubuntu?
<elyon225> cmdrlanc: Call Microsoft tech support and ask them to help you install Ubuntu ;)  That's always fun.
<kris740> PROBLEM: Ubuntu Edgy freezes over totally time after time and puts out a high-pitched beep from the speakers. Anyone know what may be causing it? (Alsa drivers? mounted ntfs-usb-drive? something else??)
<cmdrlanc> elyon: not in a joking mood right now
<blanky> cmdrlanc: You can probably get knoppix, and if you have to drives, at lesat one of them being a burner, you can run knoppix and mount windows (should mount automatically) and burn your data
<blanky> cmdrlanc: assuming you didn't kill windows
<blanky> cmdrlanc: otherwise, there's nothing left, so you can either install linux on the whole hard drive or if you still want windows, install windows first
<Volker> howdy all
<cmdrlanc> blanky: say that again in newbie
* blanky slaps Volker 
<blanky> cmdrlanc: what part?
<Volker> ouch!
* blanky hugs Volker 
<Volker> snif snif
<elyon225> cmdrlanc: Are you able to access your Windows partition to backup your data?
<cmdrlanc> two drives? mounting windows?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: okay, do you care about windows, as in, do you still want it?
<Volker> :)
<blanky> cmdrlanc: or did you intend on dual-booting
<Chicory> Okay, okay -- I apparently fscked the EXT3 filesystem.
<Chicory> Now it's time to see if it changed anything!
<Volker> what a commonly asked question... Do you care about windows?
<cmdrlanc> blanky: dual boot
<Volker> fsck /dev/sda1 -y
<blanky> cmdrlanc: okay, I take it you messed up your partitions, so I suggest reinstalling windows
<slipstream3d> hello, can anyone help a complete (server) noob with LVM? can you take two existing, non-LVM drives and merge them without destroying data?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: do you mind doing that?
<Chicory> ...
<Chicory> Damn it!  >: E
<blanky> cmdrlanc: or do you have important data you can't live without
<Chicory> The partition STILL thinks it's taken up most of the filesystem!
<cmdrlanc> blanky:I didn't do anything though....run partition magic and followed the onscreen instructions.
<slipstream3d> or at least take one non-blank drive and one blank one and merge them without losing the data on the non-blank drive?
<Chicory> It's like ... 89% percent used, but it shouldn't be much more than 33%.
<blanky> cmdrlanc: OHHH, partition magic?
<cmdrlanc> Blanky: yes....about 6 months of email
<blanky> cmdrlanc: I thought you meant ubuntu's partition program
<Chicory> It's like gparted just wrote data where it didn't see any!
<elyon225> cmdrlanc: Did you follow Partition Magic's recommendations to make a backup BEFORE modifying partitions? ;)
<slipstream3d> i've had much better success with gparted than partition magic anyway, and it's a heck of a lot cheaper to boot
<cmdrlanc> blanky: the umbuntu partion program keeps trying to redo everything again...and keeps saying no root
<blanky> cmdrlanc: okay, try putting your windows disk in the computer and start it up, once it loads (the disk) enter the recovery console, log in to your windows, then ocne you're at the command prompt, type FIXMBR
<blanky> cmdrlanc: see if that fixes anything
<Chicory> Why does my /sda2 partition seem to think it's absolutely chock full of crap?
<HymnToLife> Chicory, because you resized it
<Volker> LVM, you are better of with software RAID
<slipstream3d> is that a message for me, volker?
<Volker> or hardware RAID
<Chicory> Yes, but why can't I use the damn space I just carved out for it?
<Volker> yes
<HymnToLife> hardware RAID is pretty rare though
<HymnToLife> and expensive
<Volker> not really... expensive yes
<Volker> what kind of mobo do you have?
<rapid> it comes standard on lots of new mb's
<slipstream3d> alright, what would be the best method of combining a 120gb drive and a 160gb drive so they can be one continuous network share. i don't care about speed.
<kris740> Again; Ubuntu Edgy freezes over totally time after time and puts out a high-pitched beep from the speakers every time. Anyone know what may be causing it? (Alsa drivers? mounted ntfs-usb-drive? something else??)
<HymnToLife> rapid, wrong
<HymnToLife> that is just some fake RAID-like crap
<pavs> how do I change the default movie player to VLC? totem sucks big time you cant play anything on it
<Volker> slip, raid won't work
<HymnToLife> by no means real hardware RAID
<slipstream3d> i know, i want to do "JBOD"
<Volker> you need like drives to raid them
<slipstream3d> hence I think LVM does that
<rapid> HymnToLife, i hear you.
<elyon225> pavs: Totem will play everything if you have the right codecs installed.
<Volker> thought you were using like drives
<elyon225> !restricted | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> slipstream3d: LVM does that fine, yeah
<cmdrlanc> blanky: I can put my hands on SUSE 9.1 and linspire5.0.59....will either of those help?
<newbuntu07> Quick question: How do I see/manage all file<->program associations in one location?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: what do you mean
<hanasaki> xorg starts fine and loads glx.. no errors in the log file / however, glxinfo and any 3D program crash...  I have reinstalled the nvidia package / still no good.. any thouhts?
<pavs> thanks I will check it out
<slipstream3d> flannel: do you know if there's a way to do it without losing the data on an existing ext3 partition on one or both drives? or will i have to copy everything over to my other box first
<cmdrlanc> blanky: I can't find my knoppix...will either of those work in it's place?
<Volker> hanasaki: have you checked your xorg.conf to make sure it says NV instead of nvidia or generic?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: if all you want to do is backup your emails, I suggest you get a live cd like knoppix, run it (put it in the drive, restart pc), then go into the windows partition (it'll be on your desktop, or should), and then back them up somehow
<hanasaki> says nivida..
<Volker> slip: i think you will have to back up to another drive just to make sure
<hanasaki> it should be nv?
<Chicory> Is there any way for me to, you know, clean up that partition?
<Volker> it should say NV
<blanky> cmdrlanc: I suggest any live cd, knoppix would be best in my opinion
<blanky> cmdrlanc: do you have more than one drive?
<hanasaki> whats the diff?
* Chicory SHOULD have little over 32 gigs of files, but instead supposedly has like eighty.
<Volker> good question
<hanasaki> i thought the nivida pakcage made nvidia not nv
<slipstream3d> damn, that means copying 100+gb of data over a network. at least i upgraded to gigabit >.<
<Volker> what card are you using?
<cmdrlanc> blanky: no...just the one cd/dvd/cd burner combo
<Volker> and what os v?
<elyon225> hanasaki: the nvidia drivers are the free ones, and they don't support 3D acceleration.
<hanasaki> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra]  (rev a1)
<ala> how can i add a directory to my PATH?
<hanasaki> and nv supports accel?
<slipstream3d> i thought "nvidia" was the nonfree and "nv" was the free, lol, oops
<theshadow> How can I tell what version of Xorg I'm running?
<elyon225> hanasaki: nv is the proprietary format that DOES support 3D
<blanky> cmdrlanc: yeah, MAYBE (italics) you can run knoppix on that drive, then take out the cd while it's running (doubt it, worth a try) then put in a blank cd and use k3b to burn your data
<elyon225> slipstream3d: Uh oh... am *I* wrong? lol
<blanky> cmdrlanc: or you can uploat it to a site if you have one
<elyon225> hang on... lemme check what I'm using...
<hanasaki> nvidia is what builds if you download hte free one from nvidia.com or build the ubuntu package
<Flannel> slipstream3d: Uh, I don't know if theres a utility to do it inline.  But, I don't believe so.
<UdontKnow> theshadow: look at /var/log/X*
<slipstream3d> i think nv is the one that comes with xorg
<hanasaki> slipstream3d: yes
<HymnToLife> hanasaki, free as in beer
<hanasaki> which one will do beryl?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: besides, aren't your emails on another servers? or are they solely on your computer
<Volker> NV
<HymnToLife> not Free as in Freedom
<Volker> NV does beryl
<hanasaki> brb
<Volker> and i ran into this myself a couple of times...
<hanasaki> ;)
<Kris740_2> well what do you know, it just happened again, if I can't get this crap to stop freezing over all the time I sure won't keep using it
<Volker> now are you using a beta driver?
<elyon225> hanasaki, Volker:  Hmm... I'm using 'nvidia' and I have full acceleration.
<Volker> elyon, is it the beta driver?
<slipstream3d> you need the "nonfree" package nvidia-glx installed and working to use beryl... preferably with the newest beta version (9xxx)
<Volker> slipstream3d: right
<elyon225> Volker: I have the official nvidia  drivers.
<Volker> but they screwed everything up from 6.x to 6.10
<ala> anyone know how to add a directory to my path?
<Volker> mkdir
<newbuntu07> How do I see/manage file-to-program associations in one location? (I've googled and searched the wiki... I just can't find the answer..)
<newbuntu07> Anybody? :)
<elyon225> tim167: How'd it go?
<Flannel> ala: why do you want to? which directory?
<ala> Volker: systemwide path
<tim167> can someone help me get my desktop back online, something wron with network settings i think...
<tim167> elyon225 ^ couldnt try yet
<nanothief> tim167: any more details?
<ala> Flannel: the system wide PATH i would like to add a directory which contains my binary
<cmdrlanc> blanky: I am running nubuntu live now....how do I see the c:\ drive....I am seeing is my external HD on the desk top.
<Volker> ala: what do you mean?
<Flannel> ala: which directory?  Why not put the binary somewhere it's supposed to go?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: your external drive isn't the one you want right
<gabriela> i want to install a program called jin
<cmdrlanc> blanky: correct. C:\ is internal
<hanasaki> elyon is a beta to what?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: try,... sudo mkdir /mnt/win
<gabriela> does someone know how?
<psykidellic> anybody?
<blanky> cmdrlanc: then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /mnt/win
<hanasaki> Volker:  ummm no dice..
<Volker> jin?
<blanky> wait, cmdrlanc , I meant
<newbuntu07> Hi folks..... is this thing on... can anyone here me?
<newbuntu07> erm.. see me.
<ranny1> hi,
<blanky> cmdrlanc: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
<Volker> hanasaki: your xorg.conf says nvidia
<blanky> newbuntu07: yes...
<Flannel> newbuntu07: ack
<hanasaki> it did.. just tried with nv
<ala> Flannel: because it is my binary ... ~/code/myprogram
<hanasaki> which is the right one?
<nanothief> newbuntu07:no
<tim167> nanothief: trying to determine..., i am online with 2 computers, i switched cables and one computer can still go online, the same one that could go online before switching...so its not the cable
<Volker> hanasaki: what did it say?
<hanasaki> ?
<newbuntu07> thanks...
<hanasaki> where?
<Volker> hanasaki: did X11 crash?
<hanasaki> nope
<hanasaki> no errors
<hanasaki> runs fine
<hanasaki> glx loads
<hanasaki> issue is.. beryl wont start
<nanothief> tim167: what happens with ping www.google.com?
<gabriela> want to install jin
<Volker> hanasaki: let me see... i can't remember what i did exactly to get beryl to run
<tim167> nanothief, i've been playing around with vncviewer, after that i rebooted, and cant get online anymore
<Flannel> ala: Right, if you want to run it, for yourself, just use ./programname, if youre looking to make it available for everyone, put it in /usr/local/bin
<cmdrlanc> Blanky: got this......  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<cmdrlanc>        missing codepage or other error
<cmdrlanc>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<cmdrlanc>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Volker> hanasaki: but i went through the same thing...
<blanky> cmdrlanc: wow I'm stupid
<blanky> cmdrlanc: hold on
<tim167> nanothief: unknown host www.google.com
<newbuntu07> Can anyone point me in the right direction for this?  I would like to see a list of what programs have registered what  file types/extensions...
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<newbuntu07> Seems simple, but I am lost here....
<Chicory> Ah, darn it.  >: E
<hanasaki> Volker:  you can IM me if you need to
<Volker> hanasaki: do you have beryl running at startup?
<hanasaki> no
<gabriela> espaol
<hanasaki> Volker:  clicked on the ruby
<nanothief> tim167: okay try ping -n 3 66.102.7.99
<Flannel> !es | gabriela
<ubotu> gabriela: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ala> Flannel:  no...there is a way which you can add a directory to the system wide path...so i don't have to put it in somewhere like /usr/local/bin ... this needs root access, and i might not have it later on... but i can always modify my own systemwide path
<[0x90] > espalol
<needtoknow> Fracias
<hanasaki> nihongo ;)
<blanky> cmdrlanc: wget http://siegie.sin.khk.be/diskmounter
<needtoknow> Arrete le espanol
<admin__> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Flannel> ala: right, I know there's a way.  But just because something is technically possible, doesn't make it a good idea.
<[0x90] > arrete is french :x
<blanky> yeah haha
<needtoknow> Yah
<blanky> cmdrlanc: and then, sudo bash diskmounter
<needtoknow> I speak french and english
<admin__> blanky i am installing gaim 2.0 beta 6 and i get this You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build Gaim.
<blanky> I speak french and spanish and english :D
<[0x90] > i speak pt, es, fr, de and en
<[0x90] > and i am a liar :D
<Volker> lol
<blanky> admin__: sorry man, maybe sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<needtoknow> sudo apt-get STI , sudo apt-get antibiotics
<admin__> nick/ cor1
<[0x90] > i speak visual basic :D
<NETWizz> How do I do nForce Raid on Ubuntu?
<needtoknow> :-P
<andy1> hi everyone, im having trouble setting up tightvncserver properly on ubuntu, i've got it installed and everything but when i use vncviewer to connect to it all i get is a grey background with a terminal window, but when i want is a gnome session, can anyone please help me?
<Chicory> How do I fix this little problem from my resizing?
<ala> Flannel:  do tell why is that not a good idea?
<Volker> NETWizz: isnt' that a POST process?
<hanasaki> Volker: ????
<NETWizz> POST?
<Chicory> e2fsck and fsck (one in the same, really) can't find a damn thing wrong --
<tim167> nanothief:  ping -n 3 66.102.7.99 gives 'network is unreachable'   ping -n 3.66.102.7.99 gives 'unknown host', i deleted all DNS entries in System>Administration>Networking
<Volker> hanasaki: looking up some documentation
<blanky> admin__: or try sudo apt-cache search glib, then install the one it says with the -dev at the end, only if build-essential didnt work
<hanasaki> thanks.. Volker I will wait...
<Chicory> But every utility seems to declare that quite a deal of the parition has been written/used ...
<Volker> hanasaki: did you follow the beryl wiki whe n you installed it?
<NETWizz> i need a driver
<Chicory> But, uh, it ... hasn't.
<[0x90] > how do i create more ttys in linux?
<newbuntu07> I'll ask elsewhere....  thanks anyway folks...
<admin__> how i change my nick
<admin__> nick/ cor1
<[0x90] > use /nick command
<Volker> ox90: alt + f1 f2 f3 f4
<hanasaki> Volker:  yes
<Volker> hanpl
<Flannel> ala: I'd rather you tell me why it's so important that it remain in your homedir.  What difference does needing to run it as root make?
<needtoknow> nobodey laughed at my sudo apt-get STI , sudo apt-get antibiotics  joke
<Volker> oops
<Volker> hanasaki: ok
<[0x90] > Volker: i need more ttys
<andy1> hi everyone, im having trouble setting up tightvncserver properly on ubuntu, i've got it installed and everything but when i use vncviewer to connect to it all i get is a grey background with a terminal window, but when i want is a gnome session, can anyone please help me?
<cmdrlanc> blanky: ok....can now see the old C:\ stuff including windows....what now?
<[0x90] > not all of them are created
<tim167> nanothief: eth0 is set to Automatic Configuration (DHCP), normally this works, like it worked a few hours ago...
<blanky> you can see it now cmdrlanc ? niice
<nanothief> tim167: ok add these addresses to you DNS Server addresses : 204.117.214.10, 217.32.105.91
<blanky> cmdrlanc: well, go to the c drive and look for the emails
<blanky> cmdrlanc: then the next problem is to try to figure out how to back them up, maybe upload them to a server, burn them, or something
<nanothief> tim167: sometimes with a change of settings DHCP stops working...
<Volker> hanasaki: so let me get this straight, X11 starts, and beryl displays the icon on the taskbar?
<[0x90] > is it possible to make mpg321 output streams to a tty instead of alsa?
<[0x90] > it would be fun :D
<hanasaki> yes
<cmdrlanc> blanky: they are thunderbird.....does the thunderbird linux you same file names?
<hanasaki> running metacity
<nosilver4u> does anyone know how to make psi (or any other qt app) un-uglified in gnome?
<tim167> nanothief: ok i added those, now still same result tho...
<hanasaki> running beryl segfault
<cor1> blanky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359466
<Chicory> Hey, is this problem with the partition something of a read error?
<[0x90] > cool
<wastrel> <3 tbird
<Volker> hanasaki: you are running metacity?
<hanasaki> yes
<Chicory> I mean, I can only *account* for 32 gigs in the filesystem.
<blanky> cmdrlanc: uh, what?
<cor1> -yawn-
<[0x90] > metacity stopped
<[0x90] > unable to open X display :x
<gabriela> does someone knows how to install jin-2.14
<cmdrlanc> I use thunderbird for email....does the linux version use the same files names....aka copy right over?
<[0x90] > forget... i dont have X
<nanothief> tim167: hmmm try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bruenig> cmdrlanc, yeah I think so. I know firefox does so it would only follow...
<ala> Flannel:  placing anything in /usr/local/bin requires root access...which I might *not* have later on... but if i add this dir to my *own* system wide path, i can have access to it without changing into ~/code/foo and then doing ./bar
<[0x90] > well, im gonna cya. sleep
<blanky> cor1: there you go :D
<[0x90] > im gonna sleep. cya *
<Volker> hanasaki: you placed the required files on startup right?
<cor1> blanky yes but i cant get past ./configure
<wastrel> ala:  ~/bin/  is traditional i believe
<blanky> cor1: just use this dude, http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Edgy_Eft/gaim/2.0.0-beta-6/
<calamari> when I boot up I get an error about the nvidia driver and X doesn't start.. but then when I do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, gnome loads up and everything is fine.. what gives?
<tim167> nanothief: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 keeps trying...
<cor1> blanky thatnks
<Varanger> hello
<bruenig> !hi | Varanger
<ubotu> Varanger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blanky> cor1: download them all and then do sudo dpkg -i gaim2_2.0beta6-1_i386.deb or whatever
<hanasaki> Volker:  which ones... I wanna be sure
<nanothief> tim167: so what was the thing that started your problems?
<Varanger> Is anyone having problems with kernel 2.6.17-11 kernel and the lastest ATI drivers?
<Flannel> ala: you can ~/code/foo/bar too, you know.  But, you want to modify your user's path, not the systemwide path.
<Volker> hanasaki: let me check, also just to make sure, you are running Edgy right?
<hanasaki> fiesty
<Volker> ok
<cmdrlanc> blanky: I am at mount points in install.....it keeps saying no root files system....what does that mean?
<Frogzoo> feisty
<Flannel> hanasaki: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<hanasaki> that too Fro
<roler> is there a way to change the contrast of my screen in linux?
<Chicory> Be right back.
<tim167> nanothief: no idea actually, i was playing around with vncviewer, rebooted, and after that couldnt get online anymore
<bruenig> roler, see those buttons on the monitor there
<Explosif> anyone have any experience enabling s-video?
<roler> bruenig, ; ha ha. lcd here bro, no other way than via the video card
<hanasaki> Volker:  I am moving over to #ubuntu+1
<tim167> nanothief i didnt change any settings manually, ...before noticing i couldnt get online anymore that is...
<bruenig> bragger
<Volker> hanasaki: ok
<Flannel> ala: edit your .bash_profile, actually... there's already a thing in there, if you put stuff in ~/bin, it'll be in your PATH already
<cmdrlanc> Anyone?
<ala> Flannel: thanks i figured it out, #kubuntu was helpful
<nanothief> tim167: try disabling your connection through networking -properties, close the window and reenable it
<cmdrlanc> anyone: nubuntu install hanging at mountpoints....little help?
<[0x90] > what's the printf library in linux ?
<[0x90] > for c
<ajkochanowicz> could someone walk me through sudo?
<GigaClon> I can
<Flannel> !sudo | ajkochanowicz
<ubotu> ajkochanowicz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GigaClon> there you go
<cellofellow> How do I get OpenOffice.org'
<cellofellow> oops
<GigaClon> basically type sudo <command>
<GigaClon> then type your password
<tim167> nanothief: two things: i get a bunch of lines with 'no such device'...and second: "no working leases in persistent database", does that have something to do with my isp not giving out a new ip maybe ? (i think normally only once every 2 hours a new ip is given...
<zerodni> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<cmdrlanc> GigaClon: install help?
<zerodni> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<cellofellow> How do I get OpenOffice's help working? I'm in Xubuntu so it doesn't work off the bat. I have the package openoffice.org-help-en-us which it says it needs, but can't find.
<cellofellow> there, that's what I meant to say.
<zerodni> cellofellow, what repostorys are you using ?
<cellofellow> plain Edgy with Backports and Updates and Multiverse and Universe.
<Varanger> Does anyone have a ATI card???
<ajkochanowicz> I'm trying to edit sources.list but it won't let me
<cmdrlanc> Anyone: PLEASE! Install help...
<nanothief> tim167: well i'm pretty stuck. You could try uninstalling vncviewer, but I'm not sure if that would help. Can you remember the specific setting you were playing around with in vcn?
<ajkochanowicz> even if I do sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ajkochanowicz> it doesn't even ask me for a pass
<Madpilot> ajkochanowicz, put a space between sudo & edit
<tim167> nanothief: i'm gonna try something stupid but i remember it worked once: turn off my computer completely, power switch on back side and all, so none of the leds inside is burning anymore, then reboot... lets see...
<zerodni> ajkochanowicz, do sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<ajkochanowicz> ok, lemme try that
<cellofellow> ajkochanowicz: what about just sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ? or vim, whatever.
<nanothief> tim167: good luck
<zerodni> then hit the i key that will put you in incert mode
<zerodni> nano works too :p
<[0x90] > what's the header with the printf function in c for linux?
<tim167> nanothief (its not this one :) )
<Madpilot> nano works a lot better
<murdoc> Is there way to remap my meta key to be Left Alt?
<blanky> [0x90] : same as everything else
<blanky> [0x90] : try man printf
<Chicory> Is there any way I can force Ubuntu to recalculate the  free space available in its parition?
<[0x90] > thanks :)
<blanky> [0x90] : I think it's stdio.h
<Flannel> [0x90] : same as normal C, stdio
<nanothief> tim167: hahah lol thats should be obvious :P
<PwcrLinux> How i can find a video memory stats?
<[0x90] > that's it :D
<andy1> hi everyone, im having trouble setting up tightvncserver properly on ubuntu, i've got it installed and everything but when i use vncviewer to connect to it all i get is a grey background with a terminal window, but when i want is a gnome session, can anyone please help me?
<cellofellow> zerodni: so, what's up with the OOo help stuff? It just doesn't work.
<cmdrlanc> Blanky: ??? you still there??
<blanky> cmdrlanc: yes
<tim167> nanothief and sure enough that worked! i think my network card sometimes gets stuck and doesnt reset unless I completely turn off the computer...ever seen that happen ?  thanks for help :)
<nanothief> tim167: sweet :D
<cmdrlanc> Blanky: I am just focusing on trying to get installed.....I am at mounting point and it keeps saying "no root file system" no matter what I do.
<kevman> Anyone having trouble fetching off the official ubuntu repos?
<nq> strange thing happen for my ADSL networking: fast  when conncted, very very slow after a while.   I have to pon & poff to bring back the network speed
<nanothief> tim167: i had a printer once that would stop and needed to be unplugged for a few hours to start working again
<ajkochanowicz> oh my god, I think that worked.
<blanky> cmdrlanc: sorry man I gotta go, if you backed up your stuff, just re-install windows
<blanky> cmdrlanc: re-ask your question (be specific cause they dont know what's going on) to the channel
<zerodni> cellofellow, when you do a aptitude search openoffice |grep help-en-us
<doojin> ?
<zerodni> are they all v or any of them p
<doojin> man?
<doojin> What is the shortcut for minimizing all windows on gnome?
<zerodni> man short for manual
<cellofellow> one sec then
<nanothief> doojin: ctrl+alt+d
<doojin> nanothief : can I change the key?
<cmdrlanc> ALL: Again: Unbuntu install stuck at mounting points....please advise
<ajkochanowicz> I think I successfully edited sources.list as the compiz website told me to do, but I don't see anything different?
<cellofellow> apt-get update
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, do you have sata drives
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: I don't know
<nanothief> doojin: system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts. Note that you can't use the windows keys with these
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, if you add something to your sources.list you need to do sudo apt-get update before you can install from tha trepository
<cellofellow> zerodni: well, looks like they weren't installed anyays
<doojin> nanothief : why not?
<cellofellow> zerodni: thanks for making me check
<zerodni> are the mount points going to hda or sda
<doojin> Window key is included in stardard keyboards
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: hda
<zerodni> cellofellow,  ah so you had a p not a v next to the help package
<ajkochanowicz> shatrat: thank you and forgive my n00bness, how do you do the sudo apt-get, do you just type that into terminal?
<cellofellow> zerodni: uhuh
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, what does your mount string look like
<cellofellow> ajkochanowicz: uhuh. Just learn to use the terminal. It's easier to send commands over IRC.
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, yes.  "sudo apt-get update" will read all the sources in your sources.list
<zerodni> cellofellow,  in yoru fstab
<nanothief> doojin: gnome doesn't recognize windows as a modifier key (like alt and shift). You can install beryl to get this functionality (or there is probably another way). Beryl is a bit unstable though
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, then sudo apt-get install compiz or whatever.  Im sure its in the how-to
<ajkochanowicz> holy shit
<ajkochanowicz> that was cool
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: mount string?
<cellofellow> zerodni: what about my fstab?
<PwcrLinux> How i can find a video memory stats?
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, like how much you have?
<zerodni> cellofellow, that was for cmdrlanc :p
<doojin> nanothief : what is beryl?
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: 32 MB Vram
<ajkochanowicz> I thought beryl was like a spin off of compiz
<zyth> ajkochanowicz, it is
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, are you still in the install if you are how far are you into it
<zyth> a fork
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, well there you go, you already know :)
<cellofellow> doojin: it's got more features and stuff, and takes a different tack in style.
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: step 5
<doojin> cellofellow : what is beryl?
<cmdrlanc> it keeps repeating "no root file system
<nanothief> doojin: http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<ajkochanowicz> after doing the apt-get, should it show up in add/remove or something?
<zerodni> cmdrlanc,  have you installed packeges yet
<Volker> beryl is an OpenGL desktop enhancement
<cellofellow> doojin: a Compositing Window Manager with high-power visual effects.
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: I have just been following instruction on the screen
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, I dont know, I never use the graphical apt programs.
<nanothief> doojin: its overkill to do what you want though, but I don't know another way (but there would be another way)
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: well, how I can find a video ram stats, does it's mem command?
<Volker> it turns your desktop into full 3D
<zerodni> ok let try this do a ctrl + alt F2
<tim167> elyon225, nanothief: installing Beryl on my desktop now....(snaredrum roll...)
<zerodni> see you have a login
<ajkochanowicz> aw man.  It says it can't find the AMD64 package, (404 error)  Has anyone else had installation problems with amd64 dapper ubuntu?
<ashaffer> ls
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, I assume youre following some ubuntu compiz how to?
<cellofellow> doojin: uses the AIGLX Xorg extension or XGL to do fancy stuff like burning windows, rotating cube, wobbly windows, zooming effects, and transparency, and more.
<pavs> any autocad like software for linux?
<cellofellow> qcad
<nanothief> tim167: hahaha you'll love the wobbly windows
<pavs> qcad :) lemme chack it out
<ajkochanowicz> shatrat: yeah, pretty much, the compiz how to is quite limited
<doojin> cellofellow : and it is a window manager?
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, dapper?  Its recommended that you use edgy if youre gonna ues beryl/compiz, they depend on too much new stuff
<pavs> nice.. but not as advanced as autocad :(
<cellofellow> doojin: yeah, it replaces MetaCity, (or xfwm4 or kwin or whatever you're using in you Desktop Environment.)
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, I dont know how it is with compiz, but the beryl repo for dapper hasnt been updated in like 9 versions
<ajkochanowicz> I had installation problems when trying to get edgy on.
<doojin> cellofellow : It could attract some window users
<ajkochanowicz> it would stop at 50% when checking disks
<cellofellow> pavs: are YOU as advanced as autocad?
<doojin> It took 3 days to configure ubuntu
<ajkochanowicz> maybe I should just format the linux partitions and do a fresh install
<tim167> nanothief: looking forward to show-off to my friends (most of whom are still windoze victims ;) )
<Volker> lol tim167
<Chicory> !resizing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resizing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> doojin: especially since it needs less video memory and cpu than Vista's Aero.
<Chicory> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<doojin> cellofellow : aero
<pavs> cellofellow: I am still learning qcad doesnt have 3d rendering, or so it seems
<ardchoille> Anyone gnome which widget set or theme is used in gnome when the gnome-settings-caemon isn't running? It's the same theme as the gdm screen uses.
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: mem not found in the command
<Chicory> Why does my sda2 partition seem to think it has 87 gigs of data when i only have maybe 32 in / ?
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, well, if you want to mess with really bleeding edge stuff like compiz and beryl its not unusual that you would need to be on the latest and greatest version of ubuntu.
<cellofellow> how DO I change the GTK+ theme that GDM uses? And preferably on the config-file level, xubuntu here. (no one in #xubuntu knows how.)
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, Im not sure what the best way to find that info in linux is.  Its probably present in your bios though
<_`XeOn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cellofellow> PwcrLinux: you could start with lspci in a terminal and then googling the numbers you get.
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: ah okay
<ajkochanowicz> what is the difference between edgy and dapper?
<cafuego_> 0.04
<martin80> hehe
<cafuego_> ajkochanowicz: Edhy has never software, dapper is a bit more stable.
<Flannel> ajkochanowicz: software versions, mostly.  Edgy uses upstart
<cafuego_> eh, s/never/newer/
<cellofellow> ajkochanowicz: new init (boot) system in edgy, newest Gnome and Firefox, stuff like that.
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, newer packages, different setup.  dapper will have its repositories maintained much longer.  edgy repositories will only be around for about another 12 months I believe
<zerodni> hey has anyone ever tried pythoncad ?
* cellofellow doesn't have a real need for cad software.
<shatrat> sometimes I design things on napkins, thats as close as i come
<psykidellic> hi....Ubuntu 6.01 nor 6.1 is detecting my 3com network card. The card uses a generic 3c59x driver. I did modprobe and it says to successfuly load those kernel modules but ifconfig nor ifup works...I started my machine with E Live LIVE CD and it detects everything and I can get all the info if I do ifconfig. What can be the problem with ubuntu? Also Can I manually edit some file with info got from E Live system?
<z9999> Does anyone know how to determine which audio/video CODECs are installed? and where they are to be found in Ubuntu?
<Chicory> Do I need to wipe the whole ext3 partition just to utilize the space because GParted rote so much data to fill the partition?
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: I got the line of VGA nbr.. 0000:01:00.0
<Chicory> *wrote, rather
<`ServAffiliates> Freenode's Affliates Bot wants to thank Virtue for donating! Visit his website @ www.uneekforum.com
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<cafuego_> Oh, never mind
<Madpilot> cafuego, hmm?
<cafuego_> Madpilot: I thought `ServAffiliates was spamming
<cafuego_> But it seems it's authorised spam
<Madpilot> cafuego, looks like it is,but it's official spam
<tritium> cafuego_: yes?
* cafuego_ will sort it locally - there
<cafuego_> tritium: too late!
<tritium> cafuego_: sorry, buddy
<cellofellow> anyone gonna help out psykidellic? he's been asking about in #xubuntu but I don't know how to help his particular problem.
<Volker> jesus this client makes too much noise!
<Volker> lol
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<cafuego_> psykidellic: Does 'ifconfig -a' list an 'eth0' interface?
<Volker> it should cafuego
<cafuego_> Madpilot: Or perhaps not
<psykidellic> in Ubuntu?
<psykidellic> no
<Volker> you can alternatively use: ifconfig eth0
<Volker> it's showing the lo?
<psykidellic> Volker, yes
<psykidellic> in Ellive....its showing both
<psykidellic>  tried with Xnioppix also
<Volker> tell it to show the eht0
<psykidellic> same effect
<Volker> ifconfig eht0
<psykidellic> whenever i do ifconfig eth0
<psykidellic> it shows no device found or some sort
<psykidellic> hold on for 2 minites
<psykidellic> i will reboot in ubuntu...i am running elive now
<Volker> ok
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | psykidellic
<ubotu> psykidellic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Trixsey> psykidellic, you know whats wrong? :(
<jmazaredo> how to get the version number of ubuntu in console
<cmdrlanc> zerondi: ctrl alt F2 led to newbie hell
<jmazaredo> or what version i have
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, you can get back by going to ctrl + alt + f1 can get you back
<psykidellic> Madpilot, sorry!
<psykidellic> Trixsey, No.
<zerodni> we just need to know how the installer setup your mount points in fstab
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: nice to know for the future.
<zerodni> so at the command line its less /etc/fstab
<zerodni> sorry sould have told you that before :p
<LordKeiden> how do i go about diagnosing a consistant lockup? if i boot into the recovery mode kernel (2.6.20) the system is stable. if i boot into the regular kernel, it locks after i get to the gdm. it seemd to be time related. if i am fast enough, i can log in, but it locks before the gnome splash apears. it is a hard lock...no ctrl-alt-number terminals, no capslock leds, no hard drive activity. just a hard reset is all i can do. it seem
<LordKeiden> s to take 30 seconds to lock from the time the gdm is up.
<zyth> LordKeiden, I'd suspect a X driver issue.
<zerodni> i had a system that tryed to mount my sata drives as ide drives
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<zerodni> they should mount as sda or what not b or c
<LordKeiden> zyth even though the gdm fully shows, even the animated icon?
<zyth> Trixsey, probably starting in the wrong dir
<zyth> LordKeiden, quite possibly, yes
<zyth> LordKeiden, what card do you have, what driver are you using?
<LordKeiden> nvidia 6150, and the driver in the repo.
<roler> does anyone know how to change the contrast or brightness via the video card in linux? I'm on a laptop which it's blue contrast/gamma is messed. I can change gamma with xgamma, but also need to tweak a bit of the contrast.
<Trixsey> zyth, how do you mean? It works in terminal but not the link
<zerodni> dude awsome linux just shown on heroes :p
<Trixsey> zyth, I just try to execute the command through the link
<Volker> watching Hostage
<LordKeiden> zyth, what is the command to change vid drivers. i should be able to change to a vesa driver and be stable if it is the driver, right?
<makuseru> hi, when i do an "apt-get update" i get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6672/ how can i resolve this
<zyth> Trixsey, yes... check the startup script (if matlab is a script) and see if you need to edit it to chdir to your home dir or something.
<headphase> hello
<zyth> LordKeiden, you can edit your xorg.conf or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server - and usually vesa drivers work well, but for some reason on my radeon 9600 they hard lock :)  Go figure.
<zyth> so ymmv
<Trixsey> zyth, matlab is in my homedir ya, and yeah I have a wrapper/script to execute matlab -_-
<zyth> Trixsey, make it chdir to the matlab location
<kevman> Is anyone else having trouble getting archives out of us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<zyth> the script.. might make a difference
<kevman> Becuase I can't install anything on two different computers.
<Explosif> hey all, so I got my S-video connection semi working with my mobility 9600, Its just in black and white and is flickering pretty bad, any advice on how to fix this?
<LordKeiden> zyth, thanks...and i have found ati cards to be the anit-logic for what should and shouldnt work  =)
<headphase> I changed my GdmXserverTimeout to 50, but it still only gives me 10 sec for my xgl to boot up.
<tim167> its wobbly indeed :D
<headphase> what could be overriding it?
<zyth> LordKeiden, np, and yeah, they're weird.  lol
<Trixsey> zyth, the file in /usr/bin is empty! :S
<kevman> I have Xgl with ATI. Its nice.a
<Volker> later evryone
<Volker> going to pass out
<LordKeiden> zyth but when they work , they are sweet!
<zyth> Trixsey, type 'which matlab'
<Trixsey> zyth, the file is huge :/
<Trixsey> where do I find it?
<zyth> Trixsey, 'which matlab' should tell you where it is
<zyth> I dunno otherwise.
<Trixsey> it did
<Trixsey> I am in the file now
<Trixsey> I meant the file :P
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: ctrl alt F1 does not come back here, and sudo fstab does nothing.
<zyth> its a script?
<Trixsey> ya
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, are you in x
<zerodni> that will be ctrl alt f7
<zyth> make your own shell script that does cd /home/Trixsey and then runs that matlab script
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: X what?
<zyth> Trixsey, see if it works
<zerodni> its sudo less /etc/fstab
<Trixsey> zyth, I dont have to be in my home dir to launch it
<Flannel> you don't need to use sudo to less your fstab
<zerodni> and if F1 doesnt come back to the installer try F1 -7
<Trixsey> its installed
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: so c a f2 sudo less /etc/fstab and then c a F7 to come back here?
<Flannel> cmdrlanc: except without the sudo, yes.  exactly.
<zerodni> yeah i guess you would be in Su at that point
<zyth> Trixsey, yes, but it works when you run it from your home dir in terminal and doesnt work from the launcher in X.
<Flannel> zerodni, no you wouldn't.  But fstab is readable by normal users, so it doesn't matter.
<dewey> good day mates
<Deaglebear> whats the best vnc client to use for ubuntu if ur wanting to access it from a windows machine
<Trixsey> cd /home/trixsey \n matlab &
<Trixsey> like that?
* nq test
<zerodni> Flannel, yeah that right on ubuntu i changed my file permits
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: ok it worked. "unionfs/unionfs rw 00" (next line) "tmpfs/tmp tmpfs nosuid, nodev 00"
<zyth> Trixsey, something like yes.  I am assuming you know how to make a working shells script
<nq> ADSL speed become slower and slower, I have to reconnect to bring back speed, then the speed go down AGAIN (ipv6 disabled)
<zerodni> hmm cmdrlanc
<thorre> greetings
<Deaglebear> whats a good vnc client to use if ur wanting to access it from a windows machine
<thorre> please explain this log message to me: dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, is that the only line
<thorre> does it mean that my isp is not giving me a ip at the time this message occures in my log?
<cmdrlanc> it's two lines
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, ok so its not yet writing your mount points for your hd
<Talaman> when you do a gdmsetup, what file does that write to?
<Talaman> or what file calls the gdm?
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, do you know how your hard drives are setup in the machine
<cmdrlanc> zero: no, that is where the install is stuck
<pavs> whats installations does "apt-get autoremove' remove?
<cmdrlanc> zero: there is only one
<Deaglebear> does anyone know a good vnc client to use if ur wanting to access it from a windows machine
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, is it set as master
<cmdrlanc> zero: yes
<cmdrlanc> zero: the other is external
<kevman> Hey guyz, where do I put a command that I want to run every time I boot?
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, what mother board are you using if you know and i also recomend not having the external hooked up when you install
<psykidellic> cafueg_, trixsey, OKIE. Just booted in Ubuntu. Doing ifup eth0 gives - Ignoring Unknown interface eth0=eth0
<pavs> whats installations does "apt-get autoremove' remove?
<ardchoille> pavs: auroremove removes packages which are no longer used.
<Deaglebear> can someone give me some advice on what vnc is the best if ur going to be accessing it from a windows system
<ardchoille> pavs: ie, if you want to remove app1 and it had dep1 and dep2 as deps, autoremove would remove app1, dep1 and dep2.
<ardchoille> pavs: As long as dep1 and dep2 aren't used by other apps
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, another thing is to run dmesg to see what errors you are getting form c +a + F2
<pavs> gotit thanks :)
<kevman> Hey, where do I put a command that I want to run every time I boot?
<ardchoille> pavs: You must be on Edgy, cuz the apt-get in Dapper didn't have that option.
<Wuilliam> Hi yo all, a question: if i have 1 IDE primary master, and a SATA connected in slot 0, for the GRUB which one take the hd0 place, it is for install the grub, who is the first, the sata or IDE
<pavs> I am on edgy
<pizza> Can someone help me with a bluetooth problem? Recently installed Edgy, trying to make my mouse connect on startup.
<icicled> how do i disable the sound that comes up when gdm starts
<icicled> w/o blacklisting my sound module :P
<shatrat> pizza, I dont know how much help it is, but I had to uninstall some bluetooth related stuff to get my logitech bluetooth mouse and keyboard to work every time at startup without unplugging it and plugging it back in.  I cant remember exactly what though, wireless was so annying I got rid of them.  I remember I go th einfo off ubuntuforums.org somewhere though
<Jackz> what is the command for moving folders through the terminal? sudo cp /original/path /new/path  ?
<shatrat> Jackz, well, thats for copying.  for moving its "mv"
<Gumby> Jackz: add a -R to that
<cafuego_> Gumby: -a, just in case.
<pizza> shatrat: yeah, there is some bluetooth stuff there already. but I apt-get installed bluez-utils, but the config file i'm supposed to edit, as well as the whole folder, is not in /etc
<Trixsey> zyth, I made a .sh file but I can't execute it without sudo *lol*
<zyth> Trixsey, sudo chmod +x script.sh
<Jackz> What are these -R and -a?
<Wuilliam> hi to all, need help, for the GRUB who is hd0, if i have an IDE conected like a primary master and a SATA conected in slot 0??? can some1 help me???
<shatrat> pizza, ah, well mine was fixed by uninstalling bluez-utils I believe
<shatrat> pizza, either way, wireless is a pain in the neck.  USB for life.
<Wuilliam> i need to install ubuntu in sata discj
<pizza> how do i uninstall things in linux? completely new :(.
<pizza> shatrat: well in windows it works fine
<Trixsey> zyth, ok.. same problem now
<pizza> and i have internal bluetooth on this mac, might as well use it
<Trixsey> still not working :p
<shatrat> pizza, apt-get remove whatever-package-name
<icicled> pizza, use synaptic to add/remove packages
<icicled> or use apt-get remove
<pizza> oh thanks
<ardchoille> zyth: That won't help
<zyth> ardchoille, weird, I can run scripts not as root
<zerodni> pizza, apt-get remove --purge package name
<cmdrlan1> zero: this is what I am looking at.....http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v433/cmdrlanc/stuff/Screenshot.png
<Jackz> Okay, now, my folder has a space in its name.. will this pose a problem when trying to copy it?
<ardchoille> zyth: a script owned by root, sudo chmod +x will enable it executable for the root user.
<Trixsey> zyth, I could run it.. but it doesn't work still.. it only shows spash screen
<Trixsey> zyth, just the same as only using "matlab &"
<needtoknow> 1 gb goes to swap
<needtoknow> Use 1 gb swap
<ardchoille> zyth: You would need to sudo chmod a+x to make it executable for all users.
<zyth> ardchoille, ahh
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, do you have a dual boot system on this thing or is it all alone
<cmdrlanc> zero: I was going for dual boot when all hell broke loose
<zerodni> and sorry cmdrlanc i forgot you use live cd's now to install
<zerodni> ah do you have windows on it now
<Talaman> or what file calls the gdm?
<Trixsey> I dont get this at all
<needtoknow> MAKE SURE YOU USE 1 GB SWAP
<ardchoille> Anyone gnome which widget set or theme is used in gnome when the gnome-settings-caemon isn't running? It's the same theme as the gdm screen uses.
<needtoknow> WHAT EVER AMOUNT YOU WANT YOU UBUNTU TO BE ON /
<needtoknow> :-) all set
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows how i install kiba-dock ?
<cmdrlanc> zero: yes, but windows won't boot either now
<zooted_> Hello. Where can I find instructions for rebuilding my initrd with LVM support?
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, yeah the mbr was messed up do you care to wipe it out
<cmdrlanc> zero: as last resort
<zerodni> well if you click the format boxes that should fix it it trying to mount / to an unformated system
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows how i install kiba-dock ?
<zerodni> but you may want to try to recover your windows first
<cmdrlanc> or at least get my mail out of there...
<bwlang> zooted_: man mkinitramfs
<cmdrlanc> zero, can't find windows disk...
<zerodni> in the ternaml you can do sudo mkdir /mnt/hda
<Sephiroth> Alright, I'm trying to install this package (http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/graphics/gtk-engines-pixmap) through apt-get, but I'm getting a "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source" message in my Terminal. What did I do wrong? :
<zerodni> and then do mount /dev/hda /mnt/hda
<cmdrlanc> zero, I think I already did that...
<bwlang> Spehiroth: are you pinning?
<zerodni> can you get in to that folder
<Sephiroth> pinning? O.o
<cmdrlanc> zero, yes, can get into windows folder....or could before reboot
<tim167> |_SpY_|: i'm going to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<zerodni> ok then you windows part is still there but your mbr is just mesed up now you could try booting to a windows disk and runing fdisk /mbr to repair your mbr
<bwlang> Sephiroth: i guess not...  if you have more than one release (eg edgy)named in your  sources.list this can happen.
<pizza> what's the syntax for changing permissions on folders/files to allow me to edit them without being root?
<bwlang> pizza: man chmod
<cmdrlanc> zero, can't find win boot disk
<zerodni> but that is about all i know on the winndows side dont know much about windows
<pizza> chmod what
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<asdez> Can somebody help me @ Ubuntu installation? I have a big error :(
<Sephiroth> bwlang: The thing is, I had to reinstall Ubuntu, and I'm trying to reinstall the packages I had on here. :p
<makuseru> hi, when i "apt-get update" i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6674/ how can i fix this?
<ashaffer> How can I view my windows network in workgroup mshome through terminal?
<zerodni> ashaffer, smbmount :p
<seravitae> use smb
<seravitae> yeah
<asdez> I have a problem with the XServer at the installation of UBuntu
<seravitae> Is there any program for benchmarking my pc?
<cypher1> ashaffer, you can try the smb* comments
<Lucifel> What's a good replacement for PeerGuardian 2?
<bwlang> Sephiroth: better send the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/preferences to a pastebin
<ashaffer> okay, I'll check that out
<mattwj2005> Ubuntu is awesome :)
<cypher1> ashaffer, like smbtree scans your network for smb servers
<bwlang> seravitae: bonnie++ is good for testing your disk... there are some graphics benchmarking programs... depends on what you're interested in.
<mattwj2005> who would ever image that something so good could be free :)
<mattwj2005> *imagine
<zerodni> mattwj2005, debian about 15 years go :p i kid
<killux> i need help with beryl on dapper
<mattwj2005> good point good point
<Gks2> what u need killux
<killux> everytime i try to load it it fall backs to metacity
<killux> I dont know why
<killux> i have 3D accel for my ati card
<killux> and i followed the instrctions on beryls wiki
<Gks2> same thing here
<eric_> wtf?
<tim167> wow
<Gks2> when i change a theme i've download on gnome-themes-manager
<Jackz> Deadly.
<Gks2> crasch
<pianoboy3333> netsplit?
<shorty114> eric_, netsplit
<cmdrlanc> ALL: zero?
<Gks2> *crash
<pianoboy3333> !netsplit
<cpk1> that was a good one
<zerodni> im here :p
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shorty114> cpk1, yup :D
<Jackz> cp: omitting directory `/media/hdb1/WC3'
<Jackz>  It's omitting the only thing I want to copy!
<eric_> what is netsplit??
<Sephiroth> bwlang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6675/ and the other file doesn't exist.
<cpk1> !netsplit
<tim167> yeah what netsplit ?
<cmdrlanc> zero: that command didn't work...cannot see files
<Gks2> You tried to update your dapper?
<Deaglebear> hey what is the best vnc client to use
<killux> anyone know how i can tell why this happens?
<Jackz> cp: omitting directory `/media/hdb1/WC3'
<Jackz> Why would my folder be omitted from the copy?
<zerodni> try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/hda make sure that folder is there in /mnt/hda
<shorty114> Deaglebear, you could try openvnc
<Deaglebear> is it secure?
<Deaglebear> and can i access my linuxbox then from windows?
<cmdrlanc> zero: long error message
<killux> how can i tell why beryl keeps falling back on metacity
<Gonzo> hey guys, is it possible to skip the partitioning step in the installer?
<killux> ??
<cmdrlanc> zero: wrong fs type
<Gonzo> or to run the installer in text mode with the live cd
<zerodni> hmm is it windows xp
<Gonzo> i wanna use a swap file instead of swap partition
<bwlang> Sephiroth: what happend when you do an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade?
<zerodni> Gonzo, you are using a swap file :p everything in linux is a file
<eric_> whats the difference between apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<cmdrlanc> zero: yes XP home
<pizza> haha, read/write by all is 666
<Gonzo> ... well the installer wants me to actualy create a swap aprtition
<Gonzo> and i dont want that
<Sephiroth> bwlang: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Deaglebear> shorty114 is it secure and can i acess it from windows
<killux> then dont use a swap partition
<Gonzo> the installer wont let me
<bwlang> Gonzo: go ahead... just allocate the file using dd if=/dev/zero ... then mkswap on the file then do swapon file then add it to your fstab
<shorty114> Deaglebear, i'm not sure about the secure part (check the website) but i think it's for windows too, yes
<Gonzo> i did that
<mau> has anybody had luck with a Radeon X800 XL monitor card?
<Gonzo> but the installer will not let me install without me creating a swap partition
<zerodni> upgrade upgrades just the packages you installed and dist-upgrades installs new packages for the distro
<Lucifel> Could anyone recommend a replacement for PeerGuardian?
<killux> how can i tell if 3d accel is working
<bwlang> Gonzo: only if you don't have enough ram...  if you have to you can drop into a shell and do it in there... never tried it
<Gonzo> i have 2gig...
<zerodni> hey cmdrlanc see if it is mounted in /media
<Gonzo> whats the shell command to kick off the installer?
<psykidellic> Ok, so I am manuall trying to setup my network card like mentioned at: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.0/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=3#ifconfig_route but I am getting the same error as: http://murrey.inferential.com/pipermail/pplug/2005-March/000074.html . I did modprobe 3c59x and the module is correctly loaded but still the network card is not detected!
<eric_> <zerodni> i dont understand the difference...
<psykidellic> so, is the only option left for me is to compile the kernel or the module?
<Sephiroth> bwlang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6678/
<cmdrlanc> zero: no..media empty
<bwlang> Sephiroth: hmm  and sudo apt-get install gtk-engines-pixmap doesn't work?   works fine for me...
<Gonzo> ...
<zerodni> eric_, less say you have a server and you want to make sure nothing gets installed or removed but you want to do secury updates apt-get upgrade is what you want to do
<eric_> ok
<Sephiroth> bwlang: E: Couldn't find package gtk-engines-pixmap
<eric_> ohh ok
<zerodni> eric_, but let say you want to upgrade to  to etch or edgy or what ever you want the new packages that come with the new version
<killux> does anyone here use beryl????
<bwlang> Sephiroth: i'm stumped.... your sources list looks fine to me... the update works, but you can't actually install.  maybe someone else has an idea.
<zerodni> dude stain lee was on heroes
<eric_> so dist-update is for updating your distro only?
<zerodni> that is awsome
<zerodni> eric_, not nessary but in genral yes
<killux> i need help from a beryl master!
<eric_> oh, i see
<eric_> thank you <zerodni>
<zerodni> eric_, np
<cmdrlanc> zerodni: no, media empty
<zerodni> hmm cmdrlanc
<bwlang> eric_ dist-upgrade can do deletion of other packages to get things working... sometimes you need that.
<eric_> but that deletion is automatic?
<zerodni> bwlang, yep you are correct
<eric_> or does it require input from the user
<bwlang> eric_: it asks first.. .but yes
<eric_> oh ok ok..
<cmdrlanc> zero: blanky had me mount something to media before, but it went away when I had to reboot
<zerodni> yeah becase of the live cd
<eric_> so then, what if i wanted to upgrade my edgy 6.10 to 7.04 alpha herd 5; how would i do that??
<eric_> i mean herd 4
<bytewalker> are there any repositoryies i can add to get stuff like nethack and tuxracer?
<xavice> Woohoo.
<cmdrlanc> zero: if you know what he did...mounting whatever to media worked.
<d00d> <d00d> HOw can you hide all desktop icons
<d00d> <d00d> besides removing them
<zerodni> try sudo mount /dev/hda /media
<mtholdenss> anyone here run myth tv?
<radar1976> help!!  grrr I'm pulling my hair out!
<radar1976> I have setup my v-hosts on apache 2 but they are only loading the _default_ host
<mau> hey mthoid, i'm doing research now in building one
<mau> myth tv that is
<mneptok> d00d: gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus
<radar1976> I have reloaded the config...tested everything!
<radar1976> I even copied the config from the original server
<radar1976> why is it not working???
<poningru> radar1976: what kinda v-host?
<mneptok> radar1976: what does apache's access log tell you?
<poningru> radar1976: user-dir?
<radar1976> no user-dir
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<zerodni> i just want to say that tivodec is the best package ever
<radar1976> I'm hosting some websites..
<radar1976> www. websites
<radar1976> the logs are not showing anything
<poningru> radar1976: did you link it to site-availble?
<IRChris> anyone can help me with su root?
<poningru> can you describe all the steps you took?
<cmdrlanc> zero: am I losing you to heroes here?
<radar1976> I didn't use that config I have a vhosts.conf file which is an include in apache2.conf
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, no your not its off now
<poningru> IRCArch: whats wrong?
<zerodni> lol
<IRChris> well poningru, it asks for a root password
<zerodni> the mount command should work was it hda that he had you do
<IRChris> for su
<d00d> mneptok, thanks
<IRChris> and it never asked for one
<cmdrlanc> zeor: yeah..I think so
<oreth> where is wine's file system?
<radar1976> webmin will show all the vhosts but when I reload /restart apache, typing the website results in the default root server page
<poningru> IRCArch: sudo su
<xavice> Just a question, does anyone know any games similar to NetHack that is/are worth trying?
<IRChris> poningru: i was trying to install wine, so i could use sudo su commands for that?
<mtholdenss> mau, me and my dad want to do a project together and build a small box pc with ubuntu on it with myth tv like a media box, so im looking into it too!
<poningru> IRCArch: yes
<poningru> IRCArch: how are you installing wine?
<IRChris> by a terminal?
<zooted_> Is anyone here running 6.10 on an LVM install?  I need to see a proper LVM /boot/grub/menu.lst, and a proper /etc/fstab.  If someone could post their setup to a pastebin I would greatly appreciate it.
<poningru> yes but what command?
<poningru> also why the terminal?
<poningru> why not synaptic
<poningru> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<poningru> err
<IRChris> lol, sorry it was 2 days ago i tried this
<IRChris> hrm..
<poningru> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<poningru> yeah thats it
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, right now the best thing i can tell you is to reboot start from scratch on the live cd go in to mycomputer and see you can find the hda drive there right click on it and mount it
<poningru> IRCArch: ^^^
<poningru> what ubotu said after I typed in !software
<IRChris> i tried to look for wine on the package manager, but there was a long list that had nothing with wine :/
<zerodni> also cmdrlanc does the windows install take the whole harddrive
<radar1976> typing www.thefishypond.com is suppose to load a webpage but it is loading the root dri
<radar1976> err dir
<IRChris> brb
<Sephiroth> bwlang: I figured it out.. Apparently I needed to enable the 'universe' repository.
<cmdrlanc> zero: no....not even close
<zerodni> ah ok good
<cmdrlanc> brb
<IRChris> is there a specific page on installing wine?
<IRChris> i'd like to run wine, if so i wouldnt need to dual boot
<kungfugoat> anybody have any info on setting up a pptp VPN client?
<poningru> !wine | IRCArch
<ubotu> IRCArch: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<poningru> err
<poningru> !wine | IRChris
<IRChris> lol poningru  its alright
<ubotu> IRChris: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<poningru> worry
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> gaah
<IRChris> ah ty
<bytewalker> how do i convert from ubuntu (what i installed) to kubuntu? is it possible to have both at once?
<mneptok> bytewalker: it is possible
<mneptok> bytewalker: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Nergar> hello
<bytewalker> kool lol
<Nergar> how can i install the java plugin for mozilla?
<mneptok> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<xavice> asdf
<xavice> sad
<xavice> f
<xavice> asd
<xavice> f
<xavice> 324
<bytewalker> is there a kdevelop like program for gnome?
<xavice> 5
<xavice> 234
<xavice> fdsa
<xavice> df
<xavice> asd
<xavice> f
<xavice> 23
<xavice> f
<xavice> 34
<xavice> f
<xavice> sd
<xavice> fa
<xavice> sdf
<xavice> xcv
<xavice> zxc
<eric_> umm
<xavice> v
<mneptok> xavice: problems?
<xavice> 324
<xavice> r
<xavice> f
<xavice> sda
<zerodni> bytewalker, isnt it gtkdevelop
<xavice> f
<xavice> dsa
<xavice> f
<eric_> thx xavice....
<xavice> as
<xavice> df
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<xavice> 2
<Gon> uh oh
<xavice> 34
<xavice> 23
<xavice> 4
<xavice> 36
<Gon> lol
<Gon> he got pissed
<IRChris> poningru: couldnt you install by a terminal apt-get install wine?
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<poningru> IRChris: yes through sudo apt-get install
<poningru> but why?
<poningru> just use synaptic
<poningru> for new people its better
<poningru> and easier
<bytewalker> kk 1 more thing.. whats the metapackage to install all the stuff i need to compile c programs? ( and should i get gcc or gcc 4.0)
<IRChris> when i tried the package manager it wouldnt come up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24.82.47.249]  by mneptok
<Nergar> mneptok, java 6 plugin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mneptok> Nergar: not yet in the repos
<IRChris> nothing about wine would come up though so thats my problem :S
<zerodni> bytewalker, apt-get install build-essesales
<zerodni> wait i misspelled
<Nergar> but were can i get it?
<mneptok> build-essential
<zerodni> build-essential
<zerodni> ah beat me :p
<IRChris> poningru: it asked for a password that way though, which i tried my login pass, didnt work
<bytewalker> thanx
<needtoknow> Use the admin pass
<poningru> IRChris: it should have
<poningru> worked that is
<poningru> sudo just uses your password
<IRChris> hrm..
<IRChris> i'll try again
<jellobean> does anyone here have ubuntu installed on a computer with a SATA HD?
<kevman> Is there a way to make icons appear on the right hand side of the desktop by default?
<nickreynolds> ok guys here is my problem, i have my ubuntu server setting in another room with only power and a network hooked up to it. I want to do GNOME from the windows machine i'm on now. I have to iniate a session in order to do this with VNC. How do i iniate a session from SSH on my windows machine
<mneptok> nickreynolds: you don't need VNC. you have X.
<mneptok> nickreynolds: look into Win32 X clients.
<nickreynolds> ?
<nickreynolds> ok
<nickreynolds> oh i see
<nickreynolds> i have to enable x11 fowarding
<mneptok> X is a local AND remote windowing system.
<nickreynolds> then have an x cliient on my side
<Nergar> mneptok, do you know if i can get it else where?
<Nergar> the mozilla plugin?
<nickreynolds> know of any good win32 X clients
<mneptok> Nergar: i stay with the packaged versions.
<cmdrlanc> zero: can see hda in /dev but can't get it to do anything
<Nergar> D:
<Deaglebear> anyone know a good vnc client for linux besides openvnc
<edmondt> hi guys :)
<mneptok> Nergar: but i'm sure if you sit ani think about the question "where do i get the bleeding edge Java" the answer will come to you.
<mneptok> *and
<edmondt> haven't used irc for like 6 years :P
<zerodni> cmdrlanc,  do this in termamal sudo fdisk -l
<mneptok> edmondt: you didn't miss much.
<edmondt> hehe oh well :S
<cmdrlanc> zero: ok..now what?
<spiderworm> does anyone know how to do an apt-cache search among installed packages?
<IRChris> sudo apt-get install WINE <-- is that the command i need?
<zerodni> do you see your windows drive ?
<spiderworm> IRChris: probably, but wine all lower-case
<edmondt> I hope we can sync to this: http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/the-apple-iphone/
<IRChris> ok
<spiderworm> IRChris: plus, you need to make sure you have the right repo installed
<cmdrlanc> zero: yes hda1
<zerodni> ah good
<IRChris> repo?
<spiderworm> IRChris: if apt gives you an error that it cant find that package, then i'll help you add the other repo
<Deaglebear> cmdrlanc whats agood vnc client that isnt open vnc
<IRChris> ok, it gave me a list
<cmdrlanc> deagle: no idea...new here
<spiderworm> IRChris: yes, a repo is a server with software that your computer can automatically download and install
<nickreynolds> anyone know of any good and free Win32 X clients
<IRChris> ok, the list had things "depends"
<spiderworm> IRChris: if the wine software isnt on one of the repos your computer is already configured to work with, you'll need to install another repo
<zerodni> sudo mkdir /media/hda1 then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<IRChris> so..
<spiderworm> does anyone know how to do an apt-cache search among installed packages?
<Deaglebear> anyone know of a good free and easy to install vnc client im really in need of one
<Flannel> spiderworm: what do you mean?
<spiderworm> IRChris: if it depends on other packages, try installing those first
<IRChris> so install another server (repo) that might have the wine package?
<Deaglebear> flannel ur like all knowing whats a good vnc client
<spiderworm> Flannel: im trying to figure out what programs matching the string 'ntp' are installed on the system
<Flannel> IRChris: wine is in universe, you'll need to enable universe.
<radar1976> ok...should I paste my config online?
<IRChris> Flannel:  how would i do that?
<Flannel> spiderworm: dpkg -l | grep ntp
<cmdrlanc> zero: you do not have necc perm to view
<Flannel> !universe | IRChris
<ubotu> IRChris: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<factorx> Isn't there any RADIUS server available in ubuntu dapper repositories? I couldn't find one via apt-cache search radius...
<Deaglebear> ircchris open synaptic and goto settings and repositories and look for universe stuff
<Flannel> spiderworm, see also https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<IRChris> thank you
<edmondt> has anyone been able to sync their WM5 with opensync?
<Deaglebear> flannel whats a good vnc server/client to use
<spiderworm> Flannel: thanks
<zooted_> When using LVM, are the UUIDs in /etc/fstab the e2fs UUIDs, or the LVM UUIDs?
<Flannel> factorx: yes.  Must be in universe, there are quite a few.
<Shadowpillar> who here is familiar with chmod?
<Flannel> zooted_: logical volume UUIDs, LVM abstracts away physical disks
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, do sudo -s
<thekidrio> anyone here use an ebay auction manager?
<Flannel> Deaglebear: no idea.  I don't have X
<zerodni> then cd  /media/hda1
<Shadowpillar> what should the default permissions be to a directory?
<Deaglebear> :( well darn
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: Depends on the directory
<nickreynolds> open VNC is good
<factorx> Flannel: Thank you, I'll give it a try
<Flannel> !vnc | Deaglebear, this might help
<ubotu> Deaglebear, this might help: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: my home directory
<Shadowpillar> I just forgot what it was supposed to be
<Shadowpillar> luckily this doesn't affect my desktop system
<Shadowpillar> someone else messed up a remote account of mine
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: by default they're 755
<edmondt> FreeNX is really good
<Shadowpillar> and I'm trying to fix it
<thekidrio> anyone here use orkshun?
<edmondt> VNC is just jerky on Edgy
<ByTeWaLKeR> i have problem with ym video card its a radeon but it crashes my entire system whenever it tries to use acceleration like for planetpenguin or 3d screensavers
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: thanks
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: that helped
<mzuverink> could someone tell me how to determin what user and group apache2 runs as?
<ByTeWaLKeR> it juz totally freezes (except the mouse stil works)
<ByTeWaLKeR> any nerds her ehave any ideas?
<Flannel> mzuverink: www-data:www-data
<tritium> ByTeWaLKeR: take it easy with the insults
<radar1976> the only changes from the two servers are the IP and directory locations
<radar1976> thats it
<radar1976> why isn't the vhosts working on the new server
<Crescendo> How can I edit the settings for my screensavers?
<mzuverink> Flannel, just type that into a terminal?
<Flannel> mzuverink: er, what?
<mzuverink> sorry, got confused
<mzuverink> Flannel, wrong window
<Flannel> mzuverink: /lastlog radar1976
<Flannel> ack, sorry.
<radar1976> huh?
<zooted_> Flannel: are you using LVM for your root install?  If so could you please check "/sbin/dumpe2fs /dev/volgroup/logvol | grep UUID" against the output of lvdisplay and compare it to the values in /etc/fstab, and /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Flannel> radar1976: you just need to put your vhost file in sites-enabled (put it in sites-available and symlink to sites-enabled)
<Flannel> zooted_: I don't have edgy, no UUIDs
<incorrect> my mysql update fails :(
<radar1976> Flannel, I didn't have that on the old server
<Deaglebear> im in need of some advice on a vnc client i have xubuntu
<Flannel> radar1976: what distro is on the old server?
<radar1976> I have copied the config from the old server to the new server
<radar1976> ubuntu 6.10
<cmdrlanc> zero: I can get into the dir old dos style but how to I go back up levels?
<radar1976> and the new one is the same
* zooted_ is hating the UUID system, it does not seem very well documented where LVM is concerned.
<Flannel> radar1976: er... you DO have that on the old server.
<IRChris> You can enable the universe component by editing the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" after installing Ubuntu.
<IRChris> how could i edit it?
<radar1976> one is ppc and hthe other  is i686
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, its cd ..
<IRChris> i'm in the sources.list but not sure what to edit?
<radar1976> both server are 6.10
<Flannel> radar1976: that doesn't matter.  You do have sites-enabled and sites-default on the old server, those are your vhosts.
<ByTeWaLKeR> hmm ok whats the closest torrent program to utorrent for loonix?
<radar1976> the only file in sites-enabled on the old server is 000-default
<Flannel> radar1976: rigt, that's the default one
<radar1976> that is also on the new server
<DarkClown> anyone know a good tool to load and unload an Ipod in linux?
<Gumby> DarkClown: gtkpod
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good video editor?  Specifically, I'd like to edit my videos shot on my HDD camcorder (.mod format).
<radar1976> the vhosts.conf file is in /etc/apache on the old server and it worked with no problem
<Flannel> radar1976: er, then whoever set that up did stuff wrong.
<DarkClown> Gunby: thanks :)
<Flannel> radar1976: ubuntu doesn't use a vhosts.conf file, uses /sites-*/ instead
<rpc> how can i cut exactly 8 first characters of a line? i could use sed for that but perhaps it can be done easier in bash?
<radar1976> Flannel, no it just organizes the vhosts
<cafuego_> radar1976: Just drop vhosts.conf into /etc/apache2/conf.d
<radar1976> you CAN use a vhosts.conf file that is NOT in the sites-enabled
<radar1976> cafuego, thats where it is
<cafuego_> radar1976: A restart should pick it up, then.
<Flannel> radar1976: Pastebin that file, we'll figure out where it should go.
<radar1976> sites-enabled is just an easy way to organize your vhosts
<radar1976> cafuego, I have restarted so many times... no worky
<cmdrlanc> zero: why does it think I am not root?
<cafuego_> radar1976: What's the error log say about it?
<foxiness> is there a way other than "windows cd,SGD" to restore MBR like fixmbr ?
<kidbuntu> guys i'm a newbie. whats the meaning of GNU
<zerodni> and if you want to get the gui just type nautilus in the term
<elyon225> !gnu | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<radar1976> cafuego, 404 error
<foxiness> kidbuntu: gnu its something like ps3 :)
<Gumby> kidbuntu: since you are a newbie, let me be the first to tell you that google is the BEST resource you can possibly use when troubleshooting issues or needing to know answers.  in this cause, simple goto google.com and type in GNU defintion and it will give you some great links on what GNU is
<kidbuntu> foxiness: oh really? i hope you're not joking. =)
<IRChris> can someone help me with wine?
<simpla> hi.  Anyone help me with my sound?  It was all working, I just installed mplayer last night through apt-get, and since booting up today I have no sound.
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, you are only root in that term window :p
<kidbuntu> Gumby: i know that. i just don't feel like googling
<cafuego_> radar1976: is ports.conf set up properly?
<Flannel> IRChris: you might have better luck in #winehq, they're guarenteed to know ;)
<IRChris> ah that would help
<Gumby> kidbuntu: you'll often find that if you arent willing to help yourself, then others wont be willing to help you either.
<IRChris> ty
<cmdrlanc> zero: ok...so I can see it, now what?
<radar1976> cafuego, yes
<Gumby> kidbuntu: people in here wont be able to spoon feed you forever
<zerodni> now you can back up your mail and files and stuff
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good video editor?  Specifically, I'd like to edit my videos shot on my HDD camcorder (.mod format).
<TexasMan915> what is the repo for flash player
<cmdrlanc> zero: no....the identities directories won't show any thing.
<elyon225> TexasMan915: flash-nonfree
<elyon225> I believe.
<eric345> hey do you guys know if ubuntu supports the Moto Razr because i hook it up and nothing happens
<tritium> TexasMan915: flashplugin-nonfree
<TexasMan915> well i need the flash player for my browser
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, why not ?
<tritium> see above
<adriyel> hello all
<radar1976> eric345, do a dmesg
<Deaglebear> does anyone know a vnc client server i can get for linux throught synaptic
<radar1976> anything show
<radar1976> ?
<cmdrlanc> zero: dont know...i type dir and nothing happens
<zerodni> ah type ls -lah
<Madpilot> ubotu, flash | TexasMan915
<ubotu> TexasMan915: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<zerodni> dir windows ls linux :p
<ByTeWaLKeR> anyone know a repository i can downloda beryl from?
<zerodni> cmdrlanc,  after you get what you can to make sure you have a backup then just click the format boxes on the / mount point and that should get you good on the install
<eric345> radar1976, i did dmesg and it found it but how do i get to it
<radar1976> really confused...
<radar1976> eric345, I don't know, I don't have that phone
<eric345> haha o its a sweet phone you should get it its red
<radar1976> you asked of ubuntu supported it... it does but not sure if it has the correct drivers or if anyone knows how to config it to linux
<eric345> o
<eric345> ok
<radar1976> I have UTStarcom 6700  I would like that to work.  It connects but I don't know if there is any support
<elyon225> !beryl | ByTeWaLKeR
<ubotu> ByTeWaLKeR: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pizza> how do i run a program i just installed with apt-get?
<elyon225> pizza: Generally, just type the name of it in the console.
<pizza> installed affix
<Nergar> how can i unistall java 6? i installed the .bin
<pizza> because bluez was not working
<ByTeWaLKeR> how do i tel what version of ubuntu i have installe
<AndrewB> pizza: just go to a terminal and type 'affix'
<pizza> i did, no such command
<mzuverink> anyoe have any experience in installing moinmoin wiki?
<AndrewB> ByTeWaLKeR: cat /etc/lsb-release      should work
<cmdrlanc> zero: ok..Im in. now how do I move the mail directory some where useful?
<AndrewB> pizza: man affix
<gleesond> so I want to boot the live cd into a root shell so I can manually fix the video drivers befor loading gnome.... what is the boot flag or option that will let me do this?
<pizza> no manual
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, are you in gui or cl
<cmdrlanc> zero: terminal
<zerodni> ah just do cp -r folders you want to move path you want to move to
<Lotus> a
<aidanr> anyone know how to get rid of stuff in gconf-editor left over after uninstalling programs?
<Lotus> hey
<cmdrlanc> zero: so where should I move them to?
<pizza> :/
<AndrewB> pizza: im not sure then.
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good video editor?  Specifically, I'd like to edit my videos shot on my HDD camcorder (.mod format).
<zerodni> do you have another computer with filesharing or a cd bruner
<cmdrlanc> cd burner..yes
<AndrewB> elyon225: check out lives   http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<ByTeWaLKeR> okk so i guess dapper is relaly old, how do i upgrade to fiesty then to edgy?
<elyon225> AndrewB: Will do.  Thank you.
<zerodni> do sudo nautilus-cd-burner
<ByTeWaLKeR> err edgy to fiey
<Lotus> elyon225
<zerodni> do sudo nautilus-cd-burner &
<AndrewB> ByTeWaLKeR: http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<Lotus> elyon225...are you copy ?
<Lotus> copy me ?
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, then add the files and burn
<Illnor> what is the name of that program that gives you a visual representation of your hard drive? (for linux/ubuntu)
<elyon225> Lotus: Uhm... what?
<Lotus> use the PUREDATA
<Lotus> a good video editor
<Lotus> sudo apt-get install puredata
<radar1976> http://pastebin.ca/364579
<zerodni> Illnor, Filelight is good for diskview for files
<Lotus> elyon225: Did you allready know pure data ?
<zerodni> to see free space df -h
<zerodni> or du -h
<pizza> i need a damn gui config app for bluetooth mouse :(
<AndrewB> pizza: gnome-bluetooth*
<AndrewB> I am sure gnome has an app..
<mattycoze> hey ppl, i was wondering if anyone knew anything about VPN client issues with Ubuntu
<elyon225> Lotus: That doesn't do anything I would want it to.  I was a video editor, not programmer ;)
<cmdrlanc> zero: it keeps saying no such directory
<Lotus> elyon225: Ok, sorry ^^ : )
<mattycoze> i believe it's a kernel error 2.6.17-11
<ByTeWaLKeR> OO GOd tihs is gonna take awhile
<adriyel> yawns.
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, can you just run nautilus in the sudo -s term window
<Lotus> How can i register ??
<Lotus> To i can send private msg ?
<Illnor> there was something that windirstat was based off of, formerly linux only if i'm not mistaken
<zerodni> then find the files then right click on the files and there shold be a burn to cd
<pizza> (02:28:28 AM) AndrewB: I am sure gnome has an app..
<pizza> yeah i installed it but don't know how to use it now
<zerodni> sorry cant tell you exact i run kde
<Mba7eth> hi alll ..... i have just downloaded apache2 and php5 from the repository and followed the guite here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/ubuntu_edgy .... but when ever i try this page http://localhost/testphp.php it shows a dialog window and asking where should i save this ? so how to activate php5 ?
<AndrewB> pizza: go to terminal  type   gnome-blu[hit tab]   what comes up?
<Illnor> KDirStat! You should all check out that program - gives a nice visual representation of your hard drives
<pizza> AndrewB nothing happens when i press tab
<mattycoze> hay does anyone know whether it's possible to upgrade the kernel for Ubuntu?
<AndrewB> pizza: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94713
<unska_> im not on my ubuntu atm but is there a apt-get for mono (the .NET thing for wine)?
<unska_> i tried apt-get install mono but that didn't fix it
<Lotus> How can i register ?
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<elyon225> AndrewB: Okay, LiVES is extremely confusing and very slow... but thank you.
<mneptok> unska_: Mono is installed by default. and it's not for WINE.
<unska_> mneptok, why my wine requires mono to be installed when i try to use .NET exes?
<radar1976> any suggestions?
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good video editor?  Specifically, I'd like to edit my videos shot on my HDD camcorder (.mod format).
<mattycoze> does anyone know how to update the linux kernel for Ubuntu?
<mneptok> unska_: because Mono is the .NET framework for Linux.
<unska_> mattycoze, update-manager?
<unska_> mneptok, if mono is installed by default, why can't i start any .NET framework programs?
<unska_> and why does wine ask for mono?
<mneptok> Trixsey: bash vs. dash i suppose.
<AndrewB> bugger college..
<nevron> how do i run a distrubution upgrade?
<mattycoze> unska how do you run the update manager?
<Trixsey> mneptok, what do I do?
<unska_> nevron, update-manager -c -d
<AndrewB> nevron: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneptok> unska_: try #winehq. i don't use WINE.
<nevron> which one :)
<unska_> okay
<AndrewB> nevron: I think either work.
<MTecknology> I'm having a peculiar error. When I run sudo -s, i can become root; when i run sudo nano, i get a root nano; when I run sudo gedit, i get the cursor on the next line but gedit never opens; when i run gksudo, i get a gedit that opens, but there are no menus or anything - it's a non responsive program. also, after killing it, i have the same problem with the cursor being down at the next line w/o any output.
<mneptok> Trixsey: write a script that explicitly uses bash
<mattycoze> unska was the "update-manager -c -d" directed at me?
<unska_> mattycoze, did it have your name? =)
<nevron> hey it removed nv-glx
<mattycoze> unska, soz
<morfys> MTecknology: try reinstalling gedit :)
<unska_> mattycoze, hah, nevermind :)
<elyon225> mattycoze: You can run Update Manager by choosing System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<Trixsey> mneptok, ok? how do I explicitly use bash? what is that even? normal shellscript? I tried that shellscript :(
<AmaroqWolf> Is there a way to check whether or not I have direct sound enabled?
<MTecknology> morfys: aighty - i get to reboot for my driver too
<AndrewB> Trixsey: bash is most prob your default terminal enviroment
<morfys> =)
<nevron> AndrewB and Unska i ran dist upgrade and it removed my graphics driver is it normal?
<AndrewB> nevron: It may be upgrading X and need to do so.
<mattycoze> elyon225 & unska actually d.w i don;t think it's possible to update your kernel with those things
<unska_> nevron, did it do anything else?
<unska_> mattycoze, yes it is
<Trixsey> AndrewB, shellscript didn't work for me
<unska_> atleast i did update my kernel via update-manager
<nevron> yes it did install linux-restricted-modules 2.6.17.7-10.1
<mattycoze> oh so 2.6.17-11 is the latest kernel version for ubuntu?
<elyon225> mattycoze: Really... well it's worked just fine for everyone I know of that has updated their kernels.
<elyon225> mattycoze: Yes... released a week or so ago.
<unska_> mattycoze, yeah
<unska_> nevron, that's not a distribution update
<mattycoze> i'm having problems connecting cisco vpn client
<nevron> unska_ what is it
<unska_> nevron, it's a kernel update
<nevron> ok but why did it remove my graphics driver it is impossibkle to understand
<unska_> nevron, when you do a update-manager, you can see the big update distribution button on the top of the update-manager window
<unska_> nevron, it can be reinstalled, don't worry
<nevron> of course if i can get to X with my settings
<AndrewB> Did dapper use modular X? Maybe that is it.
<unska> nevron, you can reinstall drivers without X
<nevron> how do i do that?
<mattycoze> and another guy at uni said that it's probably a kernel error that hadn't been resolved
<unska> what card do you have?
<kraut> moin
<mattycoze> (he happened to be a network administrator)
<nevron> its an nvidia 7600gs
<mattycoze> AirForce something
<mattycoze> d.w it works fine
<mattycoze> i'm using it atm at home
<unska> do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx on the command line
<nevron> it was using the nv-glx module and the kernel update removed the driver package
<mattycoze> it's just i get an error message when i try to connect using the vpn client
<nevron> ok now i have a problem with dependencies and ubuntu doesnt let me install my gfx drivers :)
<unska> bah :p
<unska> why it doesn't let you install them? and why can't you get to X?
<nevron> i am on X right now but after the restart as there is no package for the driver installed i wont be able to get to X
<unska> then why did you get to X when you installed ubuntu first time to your computer?
<cmdrlanc> zero: I don't know
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<cmdrlanc> I am trying to copy and it's telling me it's read only
<nevron> it doesnt let me install the packege because when do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"  This may mean that you have
<nevron> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<nevron> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<nevron> or been moved out of Incoming.
<nickreynolds> how do i remove a trusted ip from my SSH list
<zerodni> hook up your external hd
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good video editor?  Specifically, I'd like to edit my videos shot on my HDD camcorder (.mod format).
<cmdrlanc> zero: ok
<nevron> i am now on X and using beryl actually but after the restart i wont even able to get to X
<MTecknology> Is there anybody else having problems with running gksudo gedit or gedit sudo... I'm on feisty fawn
<cmdrlanc> zero: I tried to copy to the external and it said "read only"
<unska> uh nevron i have to go to work =/
<unska> ill be here but just very busy
<nevron> hhaahah
<zerodni> make sure you are root
<nevron> ok unska i guees i will downgrade my kernel to get things back to the way they were yet i have no clue howto do that
<Ademan> about how much does edgy take up as a fresh install?
<zerodni> or do sudo mount -o rw /dev/externalhd /media/exhd
<zerodni> make sure to sudo mkdir /media/exhd first
<yettenet> ubotu: mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yettenet> :)
<Trixsey> mneptok, how do I do that? :(
<zerodni> externalhd is probbly sda1
<Illnor> i'm a foolish newb: which is preferable xgl or beryl? for the best visual effects
<Trixsey> Illnor, XGL doesn't generate any effects on its own.. it's just an overlay :p
<AmaroqWolf> I know that it is possible to check whether direct renduring is active by running glxinfo | grep direct. But how can I check whether direct sound is active?
<Trixsey> Illnor, ATI users that want beryl needs XGL
<dhorn> Hey all, I've accidently removed dpkg.  Is there any way to restore it or reinstall debian?
<zerodni> Illnor, you mean compiz and beryl
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: sudo aptitude reinstall dpkg ?
<Trixsey> dhorn, sudo apt-get install dpkg? :p
<Illnor> I've got this Nvidia 6800GT
<Trixsey> oh yeah, reainstall is nice too
<AmaroqWolf> :P
<AmaroqWolf> Trixsey: too bad apt-get doesn't seem to have reinstall.
<dhorn> thanks, I'm new to unix
<Trixsey> unix omg!
<AmaroqWolf> xD
<dhorn> linux
<Trixsey> I thought he was on debian :p
<ledbettj> apt-get install --reinstall dpkg? :P
<Trixsey> :D
<AmaroqWolf> xD apt-get has an install --reinstall?
<ledbettj> yup
<Trixsey> guys
<ledbettj> kind of a strange semantic, but it gets the job done
<Trixsey> I can't get my bloody shellscript to work
<Trixsey> http://www.mathbin.net/8136
* AmaroqWolf knows almost nothing about shellscripting.
<Trixsey> this is what I did :p
<dhorn> Could not exec dpkg!
<dhorn> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<dhorn> That's what it says
<torbesh> hi we are using linux on our computers. other company workers using XP, which software you suggest for network logging?
<Subhuman> you cant install dpkg
<Subhuman> since apt-get uses dpkg.....
<Trixsey> ohhh
<Frogzoo> torbesh: define network loggin?
<AmaroqWolf> oh
* Trixsey is noob :(
<Subhuman> so how can you use dpkg to install itself?
<dhorn> Subhuman: any suggestions?
<AmaroqWolf> doea aptitude use dpkg?
<Subhuman> build it from source.?
<AmaroqWolf> *does
<Subhuman> they all do
<Subhuman> apt is a front end for dpkg.
<AmaroqWolf> ouch
<Trixsey> :(
<torbesh> everything like GFi EventsManager do
<Trixsey> we got pwned AmaroqWolf :p
<AmaroqWolf> A rather sucky situation for someone who's new to linux.
<AmaroqWolf> Trixsey: lol yeah
<dhorn> Subhuman: so I'm basically going to have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Subhuman> you could build it from source
<ciscosurfer> you can install anything from packages.ubuntu.com
<Subhuman> dhorn, nah theyll be a way to sort it.
<Subhuman> gimmie 2 mins
<dhorn> Subhuman: thanks
<AmaroqWolf> He can still wget things
<ledbettj> how about opening the .deb with archive manager and manually moving the files to where they need to be?
<mevets> hey
<zerodni> cmdrlanc, its like 3am here and i have work tomarrow i wish you the best of luck just dont forget when you go to install to check the format boxes
<AmaroqWolf> I have no idea how to build from sorce though.
<Frogzoo> torbesh: dunno, take a look at snort maybe
<AmaroqWolf> *source
<torbesh> snort?
<mevets> is there a way to empty recycle bin from cmd line?
<Subhuman> dhorn, if you type "dpkg" do you get some text?
<Smartmonkey> anyone with some nagios experience here?
<LightStream> Well, here is where you can get your free font:
<torbesh> thanks frogzoo
<ledbettj> mevets: rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<torbesh> i got it
<Frogzoo> torbesh: or cacti might be it too - dunno
<Subhuman> im trying to see if it's the database which is corrupt or the executable.
<torbesh> ok
<ledbettj> putting items in the recycle bin just moves them to ~/.Trash
<dhorn> Subhuman: it says that the command is notn found
<Gumby> dhorn: are you by any chance doing a system update right now?  or installing any other packages?  (sorry if this has already been asked(
<Smartmonkey> yo dudes, anyone have experience w/ nagios?
<vmlemon> 2
<dhorn> Gumby: no, dpkg accidently go removed from my system
<Gumby> dhorn: doh!
<Zura01> Is there a way to configure ubuntu 6.10 with SMP ? sinds I installed Ubuntu on ML370 2x CPU 500 mhz
<dhorn> Subhuman: it was removed from /usr/bin so yeah...
<Frogzoo> Zura01: yes - install edgy
<Subhuman> may i ask how?
<LightStream> I guess how is Mr Ikeda?
<Gumby> Zura01: I believe that ubuntu kernels come SMP enabled
<Frogzoo> Zura01: on dapper, the 686 kernel
<Trixsey> Install feisty, it's more stable than edgy
<dhorn> Subhuman: my stupidity
<Trixsey> for me at least :P
<Trixsey> had big probs with edgy
<Frogzoo> Trixsey: O.O
<dhorn> Subhuman: removed the wrong file "rm dpkg"....
<Flannel> Trixsey, Feisty is still alpha software, it's *not* stable day to day, it might work fine one day, and the next have no X, etc.
<AmaroqWolf> xD
<ciscosurfer> Feisty is not ready for the masses yet
<Trixsey> pfft
<Subhuman> dhorn, hmm - well you could compile your own dpkg, and then use that to install dpkg from packages.ubuntu.com....
<Trixsey> you gotta live your life in the fast lane ;)
<dhorn> Subhuman: is that a bitch to do?
<Zura01> Linux www.zura.nl 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP
<Zura01> this is what i c when i type uname -a
<ledbettj> dhorn: download the dpkg .deb from packages.ubuntu.com, locate it in nautilus, and then extract the data.tar.gz file
<Trixsey> Flannel, they are already in freeze (freezed features) so..
<Flannel> Zura01: there you go, you've already got SMP
<ledbettj> *open with archive manager
<Trixsey> pretty much only bugfixes now I think
<Trixsey> before the release
<Smartmonkey> anyone ever had a problem using external commands in nagios? it appears im missing nagios.cmd.. not quite sure how to create it?
<Zura01> how can I test
<Gumby> Zura01: have you checked to see that both CPU's are being recognized?
<Gumby> Zura01: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Flannel> Trixsey: right, it's frozen, but no.  It's still alpha software.
<Zura01> thanx gumby let me try
<Subhuman> dhorn, ledbettj 's idea might be better - grab the dpkg.deb and open it yourself
<Gumby> Zura01: you should see two cpu's listen
<Stormx2> If I have a nautilus window open in list view, is there a way I can drag and drop a file into the current directory?
<dhorn> And then do whta?  move dpkg to /usr/bin?
<ciscosurfer> Smartmonkey: have you gone here? http://nagios.org/support/
<Subhuman> dhorn, the executable, yes.
<torbesh> frogzoo: actually we want to track workers computer usage
<q_> command <sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq> gives me <FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device>, any hint?
<Smartmonkey> yes theres not much out there
<dhorn> Subhuman: should that fix my issues?
<Smartmonkey> google .. etc..
<Trixsey> http://www.mathbin.net/8136
<ledbettj> the data.tar.gz file will contain some directories, etc/ bin/ .. move the files that are in there to their respective places
<Subhuman> dhorn, yep.
<Trixsey> why isn't this script running properly?
<Trixsey> :(
<Subhuman> as long as you didnt delete anything else.
<dhorn> I didn't
<dhorn> I'll try that, thanks all
<Frogzoo> torbesh: oh, dunno
<Gumby> Trixsey: cause you use feisty
<torbesh> and cacti, snort are network loggers for overflow etc
<ledbettj> good luck :)
<Trixsey> Gumby, oh ok :(
<Trixsey> lol
<Trixsey> you joker
<ciscosurfer> Smartmonkey: you can always try asking here >> http://nagios.org/support/forums.php
<torbesh> frogzoo: do you know what that softwares are called? to check from the internet?
<Gumby> hehe
<Smartmonkey> thx i guess
<Trixsey> ohhh
<Trixsey> it runs in console mode
<ciscosurfer> Smartmonkey: well that's where'd I'd ask a specific question as it relates to Nagios
<dhorn> Subhuman: one last question, am I going to have to change any permissions?  or should i?
<torbesh> anyone know a user tracking (logging for workers' computer usage) software for xp/ubuntu crossplatform?
<ciscosurfer> Smartmonkey: or you can join the #nagios channel and ask there :-) ... /join #nagios
<Smartmonkey> oo thanks, didn't know there was  a nagios channel
<ciscosurfer> Smartmonkey: :-)
<torbesh> anyone know a user tracking (logging for workers' computer usage) software for xp/ubuntu crossplatform?
<macd> !patience | torbesh
<ubotu> torbesh: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<macd> torbesh, you could just have thier login/out times from the logs on the systems and aggregate those
<yettenet> Can anyone tell me where can I set startup programs for kubuntu?
<cmdrlanc> where can I apt-get thunderbird?
<macd> I dont think there is a specific cross platform program todo that
<ciscosurfer> yettenet: try #kubuntu
<yettenet> Nice idea :)
<torbesh> macd: we need more information for security, like internet usage, also keylogger
<yettenet> Thnx
<macd> cmdrlanc, in the console type "apt-get install thunderbird"
<cmdrlanc> i did...it didn't find it
<quandar> GDM is starts, puts up the wait cursor and stays there indefinitly. The package is not broken from what I can tell
<macd> torbesh, I doubt you'll fund a program that works on both systems, but Id bet you could find ones that both have an XML output and you could then use something to parse and report those
<ciscosurfer> cmdrlanc: try mozilla-thunderbird
<macd> ciscosurfer, good call ;)
<ciscosurfer> macd: ;-)
<torbesh> macd: thank you, any software suggestion for that?
<torbesh> macd: actually it is ok for us to collect data from xp, and be viewable on ubuntu
<macd> torbesh, on the linux side, syslog can do that, on the windows side not so sure, we monitor that stuff with a combination of the DC's and the cisco webfilters
<Madpilot> torbesh, out of curiousity, how is a keylogger needed? Seems overkill for security, and insanely invasive of user privacy...
<AmaroqWolf> Can anyone tell me how I can check direct sound?
<needtoknow> Can I run Windows inside of ubuntu?
<Madpilot> needtoknow, yes, with a VM
<Hasrat_USA> hello everyone. i need some help
<macd> needtoknow, yes with vmware-workstation, Qemu, Xen, KVM
<needtoknow> Direct sound is only in windows buddy
<Trixsey> Hey! I added a Matlab link under Applications -> Education. When I click it only the spash screen comes up, the program doesn't actually start. But when I do "matlab &" in terminal (the very same command as the link executes) it works. Tips?
<skar> hi, whats the package which'll install gcc, make etc ?
<AmaroqWolf> needtoknow, seriously? D:
<torbesh> madpilot: thank you for your kind ideas but be sure we know what is privacy:)
<needtoknow> Thanks macd and madpiolet
<Madpilot> skar, build-essential
<ledbettj> skar: try build-essential
<torbesh> macd: thanks a lot
<macd> you boys are to fast for me ;P
<skar> Madpilot, ledbettj: thanks, will try that :)
<ciscosurfer> Madpilot: it may seem or even be excessively intrusive, but when you sign "on the dotted line" when you become an employee, you basically give your employer the right to do...
<nickreynolds> hey i accidentally added an ip to my trusted ssh ip list
<nickreynolds> how do i remove it
<quandar> Trixsey: when you create launcher lets say, on your desktop of that same command, does it work
<macd> nickreynolds, in /etc/hosts.allow
<Trixsey> no
<needtoknow> For helping me here is a AWSOME animation
<nickreynolds> thank you
<needtoknow> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/12/animation-invasion.html
<Madpilot> ciscosurfer, I guess, for some employers. Thankfully, I've never worked for anyone that paranoid...
<cmdrlanc> ok..it found it, but where did it put it?
<Trixsey> quaal, same problem there
<macd> Madpilot, or you just were not aware
<Trixsey> quaal, but in terminal its all fine
<elyon225> How do I disable tooltips for the panels and such in gnome?
<quandar> quandar: does "xterm -e matlab &" for the launcher
<quandar> Trixsey: does "xterm -e matlab &" for the launcher
<Hasrat_USA> previously i installed ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft, allocated 4 GB for it (3 for linux and 1 for swap from a 160 GB dual-boot with XP). then, i started downloading, installing and filling up linux with all sorts of games, files etc. a few minutes ago linux told me "you're using 100 percent disk space". then i restarted. but then, it said it couldn't write something to my 'home' folder and from then on it wouldn't let me log in. now i'm using
<needtoknow> sudo apt-get AIDS
<ciscosurfer> Madpilot: you'll find that many "security conscious" employers will add those clauses within their standards and privacy documents...
<rapid> lol
<kim_> can anyone help me how do i set programs to start at boot in ubuntu, i already tryed the system/preferences/Sessions , doesnt work for tilda and conky
<macd> ciscosurfer, and a nice login message ;)
<quandar> needtoknow: sudo apt-get -f install herpes
<Madpilot> ciscosurfer, fun. remind me to avoid those employers. ;)
<Madpilot> quandar, needtoknow - not funny, thanks.
<needtoknow> sudo apt-get -f install antibiotics
<ciscosurfer> Madpilot: avoid those employers :-)
<quandar> sudo apt-get --fix-package AIDS herpes
<quandar> all is better
<nickreynolds> anyone ever use cygwin?
<quandar> I did back in "the day"
<nickreynolds> did it work
<quandar> yeah
<nickreynolds> for XDMCP
<Hasrat_USA> would anyone like to take the time to tell me about any feasible solution to this problem?
<Frogzoo> nickreynolds: pointless exercise
<quandar> had to compile everything by hand, but it worked with most things
<nickreynolds> because?
<nevron> is there anyone kno0wledgable about wine
<Madpilot> Hasrat_USA, your paste was cut off at "now i'm usin"
<kim_> thanks
<macd> Hasrat_USA, you need to resize your partition, get your liveCD out and use gparted.
<Hasrat_USA> my linux liveCD to connect to the internet and take help from you guys
<kuchcha> Hello room
<ledbettj> Hasrat: have you tried pressing Control+Alt+F1 to get a terminal and logging in that way? is it just GDM that won't start?
<Hasrat_USA> macd: thanks. gparted is already in front of me, sir
<nevron> i just installed wine ran winecfg added photoshop form my windows drive as an application now the qwuestion is this how do i run it
<macd> Hasrat_USA, then resize your partition
<kuchcha> Im plannin to write a paper, which is the best tool..Openoffice or Latex or texinfo or anyother
<Hasrat_USA> yes, gdm won't start. all i see is the login screen
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: a pencil
<ledbettj> Hasrat: I think resizing the partition is probably the best way to go
<Madpilot> Hasrat_USA, you might want to repartition & reinstall. Get at least 5Gb for Ubuntu's root, and ideally a 2nd partition for your /home
<Trixsey> quandar, any ideas?
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: OpenOffice is very good.  You can also try Abiword or the Koffice suite
<kuchcha> ciscosurfer: i mean ir must conform to the IEEE format, do u have any experience with these tools
<dejx> http://rafb.net/p/A4Puhu72.html
<macd> Madpilot, why would he reinstall? when resizing the partition is a 3 click operation.
<quandar> Trixsey: did you try the xterm -e [whatever]  & thing?
<dejx> i tried with -f, ame error
<dejx> same
<Trixsey> xterm? terminate?
<Madpilot> macd, true, if he's got the space to do it that way.
<Hasrat_USA> macd: my ext3, gparted shows, is 4 GB, of which 3.81 GB is in use. linux swap is one GB. now, if i borrow some more 20 GB from windows XP's 129 GB and add it to ext3, would it delete anything from either XP or my current ubuntu linux?
<macd> kuchcha, openoffice conforms to the open document stadard, and is readable by MS World.
<Trixsey> brb I have to reboot
<quandar> xterm is a virtual terminal
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: which IEEE format?  can you point me to a link on the interweb that discusses which format you are trying to conform to?
<macd> Hasrat_USA, it will use the empty space on your windows partition, so dont go over your available space.
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: is what macd said what you are referring to?
<dejx> http://rafb.net/p/A4Puhu72.html , i tried with -f and i got the same error, what can i do, i did apt-get update,its fresh install
<kuchcha> ciscosurfer: http://www.ieee.org/web/publications/authors/transjnl/index.html
<Ayabara> Hi. Is there a good starting point for webcams in ubuntu? I have ubuntu, I have a webcam, and I want to do something with it
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: thanks
<Hasrat_USA> so, macd: i have gparted in front of me. what's the first thing you want me to do now? ntfs's size is 143 GB, of which, only 12.13 GB is used
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: how do I delete a file that is named like an argument?
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: I have one named --exclude=backups
<Frogzoo> shorty114: escape with \
<Frogzoo> Shadowpillar: escape with \
<macd> Hasrat_USA, right click the linux partition, and hit resize then choose the new size you want, and let it run.
<Shadowpillar> rm \-\-exclude\=backups
<Shadowpillar> rm: unrecognized option `--exclude=backups'
<Hasrat_USA> and that way i won't have to re-install ubuntu linux from the scratch again?
<Shadowpillar> Frogzoo: that happens instead
<ciscosurfer> are you wanting to conform to these (http://www.ieee.org/portal/cms_docs_iportals/iportals/publications/journmag/transactions/TRANS-JOUR.doc) rules?
<Frogzoo> Shadowpillar: rm -- \-\-exclude\=backups
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: are you wanting to conform to these (http://www.ieee.org/portal/cms_docs_iportals/iportals/publications/journmag/transactions/TRANS-JOUR.doc) rules?
<macd> Shadowpillar, rm -- -exclude...
<kuchcha> ciscosurfer: one minute
<Hasrat_USA> okay i'm going to do that, if the answer of my most recent question is yes, macd
<Shadowpillar> k that worked
<Shadowpillar> thanks
<macd> Hasrat_USA, yes you wont have to reinstall a thing
<Hasrat_USA> thanks :P
<kuchcha> ciscosurfer: yes.
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: maybe take a quick look at the PDF file just below that link >> http://www.ieee.org/portal/cms_docs_iportals/iportals/publications/journmag/transactions/TRANS-JOUR.pdf
<needtoknow> How do I open a port?
<kuchcha> ciscosurfer: but i wish to know what universities use widely and want to get acquainted with the tools., openoffice is very good and quite easy with this template
<needtoknow> say........ if I want to open 342
<kuchcha> ciscosurfer: thanks for the info
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: i think OpenOffice is a good app to use...plus, I *believe* you can quickly convert any file to a PDF document as well
<cmdrlanc> Question: I did apt-get and it installed, now where did it stuff the files?
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: sure :-)
<Shadowpillar> openoffice and abiword are the best tools for the job
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: what I meant to say was, you can export any file to PDF
<kuchcha> Shadowpillar: thanks
<Shadowpillar> openoffice = comparable to ms office, abiword = comparable (and better than) ms word
<kuchcha> ciscosurfer: got the point
<kuchcha> Shadowpillar: so abiword is > openoffice word processor
<cmdrlanc> shadow: I installed thunderbird, but now I cant find it?
<ciscosurfer> Shadowpillar: and some people swear by KOffice (though I haven't used it)
<Shadowpillar> nah
<Shadowpillar> openoffice is a complete suite
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: abiword is just a word processor
<Shadowpillar> abiword is better for simple editing that is more complex than say a standard text editor can do
<____Toch____> hello
<kuchcha> oh..okay..
<macd> !hi | ____Toch____
<ubotu> ____Toch____: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kuchcha> thanks a lor ciscosurfer and Shadowpillar
<Shadowpillar> ciscosurfer: and that's mostly a matter of opinion. only drawback to koffice is you need kde. or to install all the kde libs
<ciscosurfer> kuchcha: you can install and use both and then decide which one you like  using better
<ledbettj> cmdrlanc: It's not in Applications->Internet?
* macd shudders at those nasty kde dependencies slowing gnome ;)
* kuchcha says bye and leaves
<MeisterZopf> I can't start my gnome-terminal. It says: "BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)". Any ideas?
<Madpilot> ciscosurfer, for PDF making in OpenOffice, it's as simple as clicking the "Make PDF" button on the toolbar, right next to the "Save" button
<ciscosurfer> Madpilot: indeed it is
<cmdrlanc> ledbettj: no..it did not add it there.
<meisam> #eclipse
<Hasrat_USA> it's not letting me add/resize
<ledbettj> cmdrlanc: right click on the applications menu, choose "edit menus", go to the "internet" entry, and see if you can find it there -- if it's there, click the checkbox next to it.
<dejx> hola
<dejx> vi + ins,del,home,end,pgup,pgdn keys are acting weird in xubuntu
<dejx> what to do?
<nickreynolds> dammit, i can't seem to get cygwin to let met run X display on windows machine
<macd> dejx, joining #xubuntu would be a good start
<Hasrat_USA> how can i make an extended partition from the unused space i borrowed from XP, macd?
<dejx> well, they idle
<macd> Hasrat_USA, you dont need todo that, you can just add it to your "/" linux partition
<Hasrat_USA> ok i'm typing everything that i see on screen
<Hasrat_USA> please be patient
<quaal> Trixsey, what?
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good alternative to Istanbul?  Istanbul is very easy to use (which I like), but the quality is terrible.
<Hasrat_USA> dev/sda1 fat16 size 54.88 mb used 8 mb ununsed 46.88 mb
<Hasrat_USA> dev/sda2 ntfs size 143.95 gb used 12.13 unused 131.82 gb boot
<macd> Hasrat_USA, you could just press print screen and poast the screenshot to webshots.
<Hasrat_USA> dev/sda3 ext3 4 GB used 3.81 GB unused 197.51 mb
<Hasrat_USA> dev/sda4 linux-swap size 1 GB unsed --- unused ---
<Hasrat_USA> okay i'm gonna do that
<Hasrat_USA> webshots? is that like www.webshots.com?
<macd> yes
<Hasrat_USA> oka
<Hasrat_USA> thanks god for LiveCD with live internet
<macd> or any other image upload dump like that
<Hasrat_USA> can you give me your email address macd? cause i'm gonna use yousendit.com
<macd> uhhhh
<Hasrat_USA> and webshots would require me to create an account which is too troublesome and cumbersome, for real!
<meisam> Hasrat_USA u  r iranina?
<Hasrat_USA> what's iranina?
<meisam> Hasrat_USA iranian?
<Hasrat_USA> lol hell naw
<macd> Hasrat_USA, http://imageshack.us/
<meisam> Hasrat_USA Iran
<meisam> anybody knows how to work with eclipse, nobody is answering on eclipse channle
<macd> meisam, what problem are you having?
<Hasrat_USA> okay thanks and meisam um i don't know what you are talking about and no i'm not the one you're looking for and don't disturb me please
<Hasrat_USA> everyone say 'cheese' :P
<MadHenry> Hello
<MadHenry> I upgraded from ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 but it doesn't go to the graphical interface anymore
<MadHenry> when i reboot
<macd> Hasrat_USA, you dont need to enter your email on imageshack btw.
<Hasrat_USA> duh the screenshot application isn't working properly.
<meisam> macd the problem is that im going to create one databse application, so i need to connect to database (mysql)i ahve currently installed the mysql 5, but in window - show window > other > data, ...i only see mysql 4 and 4.1, how can i update the eclipse to know the mysql 5 ?
<meisam> Hasrat_USA ok ok...sure :D
<macd> meisam, Eclipse's database explorer does not support mysql5 at this time
<MadHenry> does anyone know how to boot 6.06 with graphical interface if it doesn't do itself?
<macd> MadHenry, type "startx" after you login.
<Hasrat_USA> okay macd it's working
<elw0od> hi all
<macd> !hi | elw0od
<ubotu> elw0od: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dejx> hokay i just apt-get install network-maneger-gnome
<Hasrat_USA> http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjv2.png
<dejx> but still when i type network-manager-gnom
<dejx> e
<dejx> i get no such command
<meisam> macd why? are u sure????? i can not work with itt?
<Subhuman> dejx, logout and log back in
<elw0od> i am using kernel-image 2.6.7.11 generic....is suspend and hibernate activated or i need a recompile?
<jwtodd> speaking of network manager ... mine is in the gnome panel but show no net connection but i am clearly connected. thoughts?
<Subhuman> it doesnt work like that - it starts when you log in.
<macd> meisam, yes Im sure, if not I would not have said it.
<dejx> Subhuman just from shell or restart X _
<dejx> ?
<meisam> macd what can i do friend?
<vegasmcpc> hi, quick couple questions here: i have a raid 5 array made with mdadm that's working, i just need to know which file system to put on it and how to mount it
<Subhuman> dejx, no logout from GNOME back to gdm .
<Subhuman> actually dejx you just installed it?
<jellobean> I just installed Ubuntu and when it boots up...it boots to a screen that is a whole bunch of colors....anyone know what this error is?
<macd> Hasrat_USA, ok right click on the ext3 blue partition and hit resize then just put the new size in and then click apply.
<Subhuman> you need to restart- it starts as a daemon and i can't remember the command for it :/
<Subhuman> sorry.
<vegasmcpc> jellobean, what kind of gfx card do you have?
<dejx> Subhuman im on xubuntu but i want to use network-manager-gnome
<macd> meisam, learn to use mysql without the database explorer interface in eclipse.
<Subhuman> dejx, 1 sec
<jellobean> geforce 6600 pci express
<vegasmcpc> hm
<vegasmcpc> odd
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: ext3 is fine - mount it as /dev/mdX
<Subhuman> dejx, the command is "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<dejx> thanks!
<vegasmcpc> ok, i'm a complete noob...how do i format in ext3 from the terminal?
<meisam> macd what do u mean? but i know how to work with mysql, i need to connect it using eclipse, i wanna work with eclipse
<Subhuman> it should appear in the systray now.
<vegasmcpc> i didn't see ext3 in the list of filesystems
<jellobean> vegasmcpc, do you think if i pull out my graphics card it might work?
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: is this for mp3 etc?
<macd> meisam, Im not sure what you dont understand, eclipse CAN NOT do mysql5 in the database explorer.
<vegasmcpc> jellobean: i doubt it, not sure
<dejx> hm
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: it's for mp3, video, apps
<yomm> good morning people :)
<dejx> i get /usr/bin/esd; not found
<dejx> ;/
<Subhuman> vegasmcpc, you need to do "mk2fs.ext2 -j"
<elw0od> good morning
<Subhuman> vegasmcpc, ext3 is just ext2 with journalling, so add the -j flag to the ext2 formatter.
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: mkfs.ext3 -T large /dev/mdX     where X is your raid
<Hasrat_USA> macd: http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ea3.png
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: mkfs.ext3 -T largefile /dev/mdX     where X is your raid
<meisam> macd but in SQL explorer mysql 5 is shown and is connected
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: do i need to sudo or anything?
<macd> Hasrat_USA, up the newsize to say double that.
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: sudo mkfs.ext3 -T largefile /dev/mdX     where X is your raid
<vegasmcpc> thanks frogzoo
<vegasmcpc> then after that is done, what's the command i'm going to need to use to mount it?
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: enjoy
<vegasmcpc> i want to mount it as /raid
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: nopers - as /dev/mdX
<vegasmcpc> oh
<vegasmcpc> ok
<vinboy> how do I DISABLE the maximise/minimise window animation?
<vegasmcpc> so what's the command going to be?
<karen> hi, I have user homes on second drive mounted with ntfs-3g I can read and write to disk, but user homes are owned by root. I tried chown and chgrp to make homes owned by user:user, but it does not work. Any ideas?
<vegasmcpc> mount /dev/md1?
<Hasrat_USA> macd: it won't let me. you can see the 'up' arrow is shaded and also that the maximum size is 4095 MB, while in the 'new size' field it says 4095 mb also
<Frogzoo> vinboy: it's in metacity options somewhere
<panclock> Same error.
<panclock> :|
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: where do you want to mount this /data ?
<macd> Hasrat_USA, ohhh, you need to resize the NTFS one first, shrink it by the amount you want to add to the ext3 one
<jellobean> I just installed edgy and when it boots up...it boots to a screen that is a whole bunch of colors....anyone know what this error is?
<Hasrat_USA> okay
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: sudo mount /dev/md1 /data          - but you should update /etc/fstab
<vegasmcpc> ok, what should i enter into /etc/fstab?
<vinboy> thanks Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: is the format finished ?
<vegasmcpc> yes
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: does blkid give you a UUID for the raid ?
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: sudo blkid /dev/md1
<vegasmcpc> yea, it gives me a uuid
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: k, so just copy the format in /etc/fstab & replace with UUID & /dev/md1 as appropriate
<vegasmcpc> ok
<panclock> Any time I go to a website, my firefox just exits, any idea what the problem could be? I tried to reinstall firefox, etc, it still exits.
<Azrael|Arbeit> hi there
<elw0od> hi
<panclock> No one has answered me, in about six hours. So I idle. :D
<Frogzoo> panclock: even google.com ?
<panclock> At times, yeah.
<merc> that google guy always has answers..
<elw0od> panclock, try launching it in a terminal, u can read the error maybe
<merc> sometimes to the wrong question..but..
<macd> panclock, delete "~/.mozilla"  then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox"
<Frogzoo> panclock: reinstall firefox I guess
<panclock> uh
<panclock> I did?
<panclock> Same thing.
<panclock> lol
<macd> no uninstalling it does not erase user leve configurations.
<zowch> panclock: I actually just had that issue!
<CheshireViking> panclock, is it every website, or just websites with embed flash animations or graphics?
<zowch> After you installed flash, right?
<panclock> zowch; Solution?
<elw0od> damned flash
<zowch> If you change your default display depth to 24 it fixes it. :)
<panclock> CheshireViking; Generally all of them.
<panclock> Some times it works, some times it doesn't.
<Frogzoo> zowch: ouch!
<panclock> zowch; I REFUSE!
<tenzin> hi
<macd> panclock, the run it from terminal like this "strace -o firefox.dump firefox"
<tenzin> how can I change my GRUB booting order of the Operatingsystems?
<macd> then go paste that firefox.dump in a pastebin
<CheshireViking> panclock, if its flash thats causing the problem, it might be worth looking at this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox - there's abit at the bottom of the flash section about firefox crashing when going to a flash enabled website
<panclock> Eh, edgy?
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: i updated /etc/fstab, and then went into terminal and entered sudo mount /dev/md1 /raid
<vegasmcpc> and so far it hasn't done anything
<vegasmcpc> hasn't put me back to a command prompt
<vegasmcpc> no errors
<vegasmcpc> nothing
<Azrael|Arbeit> so befor i start asking dumb metaquestions i just start right off
<zowch> Yeah, that sounds like the same issue.
<Azrael|Arbeit> im trying to play WoW on ubuntu 6.10 with wine 3.31
<Azrael|Arbeit> the big proglem is i cna play like 30 mins an then the whole mashine freezes (<-- stupid word sry)
<eck> what command allows you to change the initscripts run at the various runlevels?
<zowch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/62988
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: hmm...
<Azrael|Arbeit> and also thers no entry in the errorlog
<livevil> hi
<ecker> hmm not use to gnome, where is the wallpapers directory at?
<wrox> hi, i've copied new fonts to /var/lib/defoma/gs.d/dirs/fonts --- how do I update Defoma without restarting X ?
<Azrael|Arbeit> anyone got an idea what to do?
<eck> ecker: you can add wallpaper from any directory
<ecker> thought it was in /usr/share/wallpapers
<vegasmcpc> Azrael|Arbeit: take it as a sign from god that you play wow too much
<vegasmcpc> j/k
<Azrael|Arbeit> ...
<panclock> Sec.
<ecker> i see
<ecker> ok
<dejx> package sun-java5-jre is not installed
<dejx> hm
<dejx> what apt-get install .. i must wrote?
<Azrael|Arbeit> maybe but...that don't helps me out much vegasmcpc ;)
<panclock> Question.
<Azrael|Arbeit> sry for my bad english btw...
<panclock> Could it be a gnome theme causing the error?
<livevil> Does someone can help me? I've installed wrong video driver and ubuntu interface doesn't start, I've tried to edit /etc/modules by "vi" from "recovery mode", deleting nvidia to avoid drivers start at boot. But I don't know how to save after. I dont' know "vi" command to save
<vegasmcpc> Azrael|Arbeit: i know, sorry
<Frogzoo> Azrael|Arbeit: are you overclocking ....?
<panclock> It seems that the firefox browser, without the theme is fine, for now..
<Azrael|Arbeit> nope
<macd> panclock, did you run the strace command ?
<Azrael|Arbeit> im using a pentium 4 3,2 ghz and 2gb ram
<macd> panclock, that will tell us exactly what is causing the problem.
<Azrael|Arbeit> it works quite fin with win
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: your raid hasn't come back yet?
<vegasmcpc> well, it hasn't done anything
<panclock> Yeah.
<panclock> It's not doing anything.
<vegasmcpc> it seems as though it's locked up that terminal session
<panclock> The browser isn't erroring.
<eck> what command is used to modify runlevels
<panclock> That's why I asked.
<eck> i.e. to turn services on and off
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: I would say the raid isn't built right - the mount should come straight back
<vegasmcpc> that's...likely
<macd> panclock, well as soon as it does error and crash you can get the info from the firefox.dump file and find the cause
<vegasmcpc> i'm a noob
<Frogzoo> !raid | vegasmcpc
<ubotu> vegasmcpc: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<macd> panclock, if it hasnt error'd yet, its not b/c firefox was run from terminal since gnome theme is still applied to the browser
<Azrael|Arbeit> is there an errorlog or somethng for ubuntu?
<killux> i just upgraded from dapper to edgy, but now firefox doesn't work.
<macd> Azrael|Arbeit, /var/log/*
<vegasmcpc> will it screw anything up if i just reformat the drives?
<vegasmcpc> erm
<vegasmcpc> fdisk them
<Azrael|Arbeit> i checked var/log/messages
<Azrael|Arbeit> but ther was nothing
<panclock> macd, the theme isn't applied to it.
<Hasrat_USA> http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2cg6.png macd
<killux> like i click the icon and it looks like its trying to load but then it just shutsdown
<panclock> It's being weird.
<macd> panclock, thats very odd, but it sounds like you found your problem
<panclock> Indeed.
<panclock> I might scrap this distro anyway.
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: nope - but you'd best rebuild the raid
<panclock> Move to dapper.
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: something like: mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hd[ac] 1
<PwcrLinux> killux: what program unexpected quits?
<macd> Hasrat_USA, now click on the ext3 partition and up its size
<killux> firefox
<eck> uh, you mean {} not []  right?
<PwcrLinux> killux: with FP9?
<killux> i dont know, how do i check the verison?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<macd> panclock, you mean release not distro ;)
<macd> panclock, and dapper is considered to be stable and edgy still has some issues.
<panclock> Er, yeah.
<killux> PwcrLinux, how do i check?
<vegasmcpc> when i built it i used sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md1 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<adriyel> hmm
<vegasmcpc> that should work, right?
<panclock> What's the issues with edgy?
<panclock> Major?
<macd> I wouldnt use edgy anywhere I needed to be productive.
<PwcrLinux> killux: open browser and type  about:config  then look down at very bottom which you have FP version
<panclock> Or.. just minor things?
<panclock> Ah.
<jellobean> does anyone have problems running edgy with a geforce 6800 pci express?
<Hasrat_USA> when i do that, the same problem remains. it won't let me do it. i make some 'unallocated' 20 GB from NTFS and click New to make a partition out of it, but it says it's not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions macd
<macd> panclock, goto launchpad.net and you can see
<killux> PwcrLinux, i cant even open the browser
<panclock> Thanks for the update.
<panclock> lol
<Hasrat_USA> jellobean: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-210-80-52.columbus.res.rr.com]  by mneptok
<killux> it says like its loading but then it just closes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Azrael|Arbeit> what can be the problem when my mashine instantly freezes? and ther is no entry in the errorlog...-.-
<Hasrat_USA> although i fixed it ;)
<macd> Hasrat_USA, you dont want to make a new partition from that space you just want to resize the ext3 one, does it still give you that problem?
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: actually, i had to use /dev/.static/dev/md1 instead...idk why but it changed to that for edgy
<jellobean> hasrat...what kind of problems did you have and how did you fix it?
<jellobean> hasrat: mine freezes on boot up
<killux> PwcrLinux, do you know how to fix?
<PwcrLinux> killux: FP 9 have bugs, you can move the libflashplayer.so out of plugin directory to the backup directory then you can try open FF
<panclock> Damn.
<panclock> That's a lot of bugs.
<killux> ok ill try that
<killux> where is it located?
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: /dev/md1 should have worked, not sure what that device you're pointing at is for...
<Hasrat_USA> macd yeah still the same prob. here's the latest screenshot http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3ev6.png
<dejx> is there anyway to install java5 via apt-get ?
<vegasmcpc> it gives you an error if you do it as /dev/md1 on edgy...trust me, it took a day of me pounding my head against the wall to figure out that they changed it
<macd> Hasrat_USA, how about if you click apply then try to resize the ext3 one?
<mneptok> dejx: yes. enable universe.
<dejx> i did
<panclock> macd; Thanks for the url, I now know not to use Edgy for a while.
<Hasrat_USA> i can't even click the 'up' arrow. it's shaded
<Hasrat_USA> i can't input, let's say for example, 20124
<vegasmcpc> panclock: why shouldn't you use edgy?
<macd> panclock, launchpad is great, especially since you can see bugs by a number of different criteria
<Hasrat_USA> jellobean: first of all what's ur problem?
<panclock> vegasmcpc; It needs a lot of bug fixes, apparently.
<panclock> I'll just switch to dapper, when I get unlazy.
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: in a separate terminal, sudo mdadm --monitor /dev/md1
<vegasmcpc> panclock: i just wish that they would make a nice gui interface for setting up raid
<Hasrat_USA> hmmm macd seems like i'm f****-up for real :(
<PwcrLinux> killux: Places > Home > (show hidden in menu list TICKED in) and look for .mozilla folder and look for plugins.. then move the libflashplayer.so to backup directory.
<panclock> vegasmcpc; Eh, I suppose so. but this has got to be the most ease-of-us Linux distro there is.
<panclock> Well, aside from MDK, but that just bites.
<vegasmcpc> Feb 20 04:17:22: DegradedArray on /dev/md1 unknown device
<panclock> use*
<panclock> I need to put in my other drive. -sigh-.
<dejx> mneptok what universe sound i add?
<vegasmcpc> panclock: i agree, and i would imagine that the reason for not having a nice easy raid program is probably because most people don't use raid
<Hasrat_USA> okay here is a question for you macd
<Hasrat_USA> if i delete my linux's swap partition, would it affect my linux installation?
<mneptok> dejx: the repository
<macd> Hasrat_USA, dont do that
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: that's the response that i got when i used that command
<Hasrat_USA> cause if i delete linux's swap, i can do whatever you told me to do
<mneptok> !repos > dejx
<dejx> okej
<panclock> vegasmcpc; Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's about right.
<panclock> lol
<dejx> i was trying to install java5
<dejx> but i see theres java6 avaible
<yomm>   vegas : i find mdadm is a breeze to use :)
<macd> Hasrat_USA, well unless youve got 2gb or more ram, linux needs swap.
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: most serious linux users use raid - there's no gui because people don't want gui bugs to break their data
<Hasrat_USA> it's because i believe i made a mistake when partitioning previously. i made the linux swap primary, linux ext3 primary, and everything primary :(
<macd> most serious users use hardware raid ;)
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: makes sense
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: well that doesn't look like the raid is happy :(
<Hasrat_USA> i should have made the ext3 primary and linux swap extended, shouldn't have i?
<vegasmcpc> yomm: must be nice...i'm a noob
<Jackz> I had a problem with installing Edgy EFT, and so installed Feisty Fawn instead, but I'm sure I've fixed the problem that was preventing me from installing Edgy. Is it worth the time to revert? How glitchy is Feisty?
<PwcrLinux> my breezy looks bad shape right now, I'm waiting for LTS 6.06 come in from the order online..
<meisam> guys sorry u have any idea where to save the jsp files?
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: how do i stop it?  i'm cool with starting from scratch, i just don't want to piss the machine off
<yomm> vegas : I'm no expert either :)
<killux> doesnt work
<macd> Hasrat_USA, no, you havent done anything wrong, Im not sure why it will not let you resize after shrinking your ntfs partition
<killux> PwcrLinux,
<killux> it doesnt work
<Kris128> okay, now this is a serious problem, is there any way to get a hold of ntfs-config at the moment?
<panclock> PwcrLinux; My Breezy looks sexy.
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: does ^C kill the mount ?
<panclock> :>
<Kris128> seems like the official site is down
<killux> what shoould i do?
<Hasrat_USA> it's because during partitioning, i made all the partitions on primary partitions. i didn't create any extended ones. now it's telling me that i can't create more than 4 primary partitions
<vegasmcpc> Frogzoo: seems to
<dettoaltrimenti_> when I download a document through adept, where does it save to? like abs-guide
<Jackz> I had a problem with installing Edgy EFT, and so installed Feisty Fawn instead, but I'm sure I've fixed the problem that was preventing me from installing Edgy. Is it worth the time to revert? How glitchy is Feisty?
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: cool, gtg, gl
<vegasmcpc> now is there a command to just kill off the raid array?
<Frogzoo> vegasmcpc: just reboot & rebuild
<dejx> hm
<macd> Hasrat_USA, well you can try to make the ext3 and the swap partition extended, then resize the ext3 one, but honestly Im not sure how that will afeect GRUB when you try to boot linux, you may have to mount the partition /boot is on, then redo the /dev/hdax or /dev/sdax assignments
<panclock> Jackz; Feisty is a new release, I would revert back to a more stable release. I'm not sure if anyone would agree, but that's just my opinion.
<dejx> i have 100mbit, and when i apt-get i always have max 30kb/s
<kidbuntu> how do you auto run a torrent download everytime the ubuntu starts up?
<dejx> which are fast reps?
<PwcrLinux> killux: or you can do in the terminal box,   locate libflashplayer.so   make sure it's says /mozilla/plugins  then  mv libflashplayer.so to desktop or whatever you want to move to back up folder..
<Jackz> Yeah I'll probably do that here before long, thanks for the opinion.
<macd> Hasrat_USA, its 3:30am here and I need to jet, hopefully someone else can help you out
<RossC0> Hi all - any ideas how I can set up a port forward or what software I should use?
<Hasrat_USA> ok no prob man take care :)
* macd looks at userlist and sees plenty of regulars
<Jewfro-Macabbi> RossCO, you mean something like privoxy or stunnel?
<RossC0> I want to proxy port 9000 > 9001 for xdebug
<macd> Hasrat_USA, good luck with it, if I see you here tomm. I'll make sure you got it worked out
<PwcrLinux> panclock: hehe, yea I am using back-up kernel 9 for now.. still sluggish. I am waiting for LTS come in,  the kernel installation went berseked and doubling installation configs..
<panclock> PwcrLinux; LOL. Man, that's crazy.
<RossC0> thanks Jewfro-Macabbi: privoxy looks to be the one :)
<panclock> I'm going to wait for my Dapper CD to come in the mail, and then switch to that.
<panclock> Seeing as Breezy is about to not be supported anymore.
<PwcrLinux> panclock: yep, prolly the team mistakes double codes in there..
<PwcrLinux> panclock: yea they will end of support in april 2007
<Kris128> anyone have the file ntfs-config-0.5.4.tar.gz ???
<Kris128> their site is down so i can't get it from there
<panclock> PwcrLinux; Thus the reason for the switch. (;
<Kris128> and i desperately need it since i reinstalled ubuntu this morning and need to be able to write to my usb-drive
<PwcrLinux> panclock: I backed up everything for bookmarks, xchat files and etc..
<panclock> PwcrLinux; Ah, smart idea.
<nf4> hello
<Kris128> i believe there is a 0.5.5 also but it doesn't matter
<panclock> I'm going to start from scratch.
<nf4> I was wondering if there is a expiranced linux user in here who would be willing to help me on a small program install
<ecker> on gnome when using a transparent how do you change the color of ur fonts so they can be red? and sorry for the noob questions just never ran anything other then kde
<ecker> panel*
<CheshireViking> nf4, you're best just asking about which program you want to install
<nf4> globe7
<nf4> is the program
<nf4> it has a fc4 and fc5 package also a suse package
<nf4> i am using ubuntu 6.10
<PwcrLinux> I wondering, when I get the LTS 6.06 arrives, can I put the installation and whipe the whole HD and install fresh LTS and I will put the backup file back in..
<ardchoille> nf4: It's not good to use .rpm packages in Ubuntu. You're better off compiling from source.
<panclock> rpm is the devil.
<nf4> even with alien ?
<mzuverink> in conky I have it set to give me drive information for "/" , "/home/..." andd for a few removable drive.  However both "/" and "home/..." are on the same drive and they give me the same information regarding usage.  How do I make it only give me the amount that "home" is using and not the rest of that drive?
<Goshawk> i was looking for the "mail" program in ubuntu to read mails, where is its? it seems that it's not installed by default.
<nf4> they dont seem to offer the source
<yomm> How can I see the list of installed foonts on my system ? ( I need to pass them as a parameter , but I din't know what exactly to type )
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nf4, it's still trying to convert a file not designed for your system, but if that is your only option...
<panclock> Goshawk; Have you tried Evolution?
<ailean> I was thinking of getting a Mac and dual-booting with Ubuntu.  Has anyone done this? And if so, what hardware incompatibilities have you had (if any)?
<ardchoille> nf4: Is this app for free phone calls?
<nf4> yes
<yomm> panclock , I think mb he means the system mail app
<ardchoille> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goshawk> panclock: i've to read swystem mails
<nf4> you watch advertise ment and you can talk to any one in the world
<panclock> Ah.
<Goshawk> panclock: in a server environment
<ardchoille> nf4: There's a way to do that in Linux without the adverts ;)
<nf4> to where it will work on my cell phone?
<ardchoille> !ekiga | nf4
<ubotu> nf4: ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<nf4> i think only free voip on linux
<Lucifel> mzuverink, du -sch /home
<nf4> this will give me  local number in the country i choose i belive
<ardchoille> nf4: You didn't mention cell phone in your original question.
<MeisterZopf> I can't start my gnome-terminal. It says: "BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)". Any ideas?
* PwcrLinux does have a VP box
<nf4> Well i have freinds in phillipines who use this and get a local usa number
<yomm> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<koth> Hi there, is anyone have experence in installing/setup grub?
<PwcrLinux> lol
<ardchoille> nf4: So, you are looking for help to install something on your cell phone?
<mzuverink> Lucifel, how do I put that into conkyrc?  I know that command, but unsure of how to do it in conky
<dejx>  /
<nf4> I trying to figure a cheaper way to contact my fiancee
<nf4> no not on my cell phone
<ailean> nf4, from where to where?
<nf4> i need this program on my computer to get the credits i belive
<ardchoille> nf4: I believe ekiga can help you with that. It's voip.
<ailean> nf4, ekiga is great
<ardchoille> nf4: Oh, so you're looking to install that specific app?
<nf4> yes becouse i have no mic on my system
<nf4> if i install that app i can get my gf a local usa number to call her
<Lucifel> mzuverink ahh, sorry, not familiar enough with that
<dejx> okej
* PwcrLinux gonna hit a sacks *waves* good night all
<mzuverink> nf4, skype will also do it, though she needs to use it too on her computer.  There are other sip/void phones out there that are not proprietary like skype.  and a cheap mic is like only 3 US dollars
<dejx> why is vi + int,del keys weird on my installation?
<aleitner> join #ubuntu
<koth> Hi there, does anyone have experence in configuring GRUB?
<Lucifel> mzuverink #conky would prolly be able to help you more though
<ailean> I was thinking of getting a Mac and dual-booting with Ubuntu.  Has anyone done this? And if so, what hardware incompatibilities have you had (if any)?
<aleitner> anybody knows if xorg 7.2 is still going to make it into feisty?
<mzuverink> Lucifel, ok, thanks for the help, i appreciate it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ailean, intel mac would be easier
<ardchoille> nf4: I don't think globe7 is free
<nf4> Ok thank you i guess i will by a mic i am worried that it wont work though becouse i had mic of a freinds that didnt work in 6.06
<Lucifel> NP mzuverink
<dejx> and how can i enable english layout
<nf4> well they have pay options too but if you watch there flash videos you get credits
<ardchoille> nf4: From I see from their website, they have a certain amount of free minutes, then is switches to a pay plan.
<ailean> Jewfro-Macabbi, sure, i'm going to get an Intel Mac.  I thought that was a given nowadays :D  But is there any reason for it not to work perfectly?
<nf4> well its under one cents per minute
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nf4, try fiddling with "alsamixergui" and that mic again...
<ardchoille> nf4: http://www.globe7.com/rateplan.php It says The rate plan applies to free minutes too.
<ardchoille> nf4: ekiga is free :)
<nf4> and you get  a few pennys per show
<Arcad3> how can i restrict users in my box?
<nf4> ok i will buy mic tomorrow then
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ailean, well, for certainly you could compare the hardware spec sheet of your potential mac with a hardware comapability list for your linux distro
<nf4> if i can find   a store that sells one
<nf4> thank you
<ailean> Jewfro-Macabbi, okay.  I thought since they're all very similar, someone would have already done it.  Thanks :)
<nf4> i practiced converting rpms but only was secsessfull by following word for word guides
<nf4> but avg is installed and seems to work perfectly
<ardchoille> nf4: Converting an rpm to use in Ubuntu can not only wreck your system it can send you into dependency hell.
<Goshawk> how to read system mails?
<nf4> ok i will keep that in mind
<koth> Hi there, i just finish install ubuntu, after the reboot, black screen
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Goshawk, "mail", in the terminal
<yomm_> Goshawk : do a search in synaptic on system mail , perhaps you cab see which is ( if
<yomm_>           there is .. ) already installed , and otherwise there should be quite a few
<yomm_>           results :)
<nf4> any one know what a .sob file is ?
<koth> and the monitor saod input sigal out of range, i have try 2 monitor already
<yomm_> sry wrng paste :/
<koth> anyone have idea how i can fix it?
<Arcad3> can i make my own custom shell like bash,sh in Ubuntu?
<Goshawk> Jewfro-Macabbi: thsi is the cool thing "mail" does not exist
<ardchoille> nf4: If you want to keep your system safe. Follow these rules: 1st choice install from official repos using the package manager, 2nd choice find a .deb package that was made for Ubuntu, 3rd choice compile from source. If you can't find any of those options, then you are left with two more choices.. look for another app to do the job or do without.
<Arcad3> koth:the rezolution is to high
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Goshawk, maybe it's something I have installed... worked for me...  "aptitude search system mail", lots of programs for it
<nf4> thanks for that info
<koth> Arcad3: is there anyway i can set it to a lower res?
<koth> Arcad: before i go into the gui?
<nf4> it is strange to me that in the guide about avg never mentions it was dangerous just how useless it was
<Arcad3> at what stage gives u the black screen?
<koth> Arcad3: after the ubuntu loadbar.
<ardchoille> nf4: They are getting money fro their customers. Do you really think they are going to say their software is dangerous?
<Arcad3> at the boot screen is the option "Safe graphics mode"
<iveen> iveen
<nf4> no i mean in ubuntu forums about avgfree
<ardchoille> nf4: Ah, ok
<koth> Arcad3: there is something like a "recover mode" in GRUB
<nf4> where i practice about rpm conversion
<Arcad3> yes
<Arcad3> try that
<Arcad3> it will give u a console
<koth> Arcad3: Ok, i will have to power cycle the computer first then
<Arcad3> there type as root "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<iveen> wil jy nie saam my chat nie
<koth> Arcad3: i am going ot do a reset, if it is ok?
<becki> in the usplash howto is written the image can have 256colors and a high relsolution, but pngtobogl only works on 640x480 16colors. how can i else convert my image to a working c code? (gimp's c-code doesn't work)
<Arcad3> wait
<yomm_> nf4 : why dangerous ?
<Arcad3> remember this command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nf4> ardchoille,  told me rmp can ruin a ubuntu system
<koth> o ok, i am on a different computer =)
<nf4> *rpm
<Arcad3> oke :)
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<yomm_> nf4 : ah ok I thought you were talking about avg :)
<nf4> Well that was rpm
<ardchoille> nf4: See what ubotu said about alien?
<nf4> that is why i said that
<yomm_> i see !
<koth> Arcad3: Reset, in the recover mode, lot of things running
<Arcad3> type in the command
<koth> Arcad3: lot of DriverStatusError
<Trixsey> I've recently added a link to matlab (executing the command "matlab &") but I only get the matlab spash screen (I think it's trying to run in terminal mode)... But when I do "matlab &" in terminal it works - Tips?
<koth> Arcad3: Finally done, i have a prompt now.
<Arcad3> oke
<Arcad3> what Graphics card ati nvidia?
<koth> ati,
<FurryNemesis> noo
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Trixsey, you should be able to adjust the properties of your link to automatically run the program in terminal mode
<FurryNemesis> nvidia - better support
<Arcad3> choose lower rezolution
<Arcad3> 800X600
<koth> Arcad3: there are x server driver selection: sis. sisusb, tdfx, tga, trident, tseng, vesa
<Arcad3> choose ati
<koth> and MORE =)
<koth> ok, found it =D
<payam> hi
<payam> How can i install the Bin file
<koth> Arcad3: it is asking the amount of memort to be used by the video card
<koth> Arcad3: is that the memory i have on the ati card?
<Arcad3> press enter ENTER until u reech the "Video Mode section"
<payam> I wana install Java for my web browser
<payam> Can anyone help me?
<koth> ok
<detectiveinspekt> when I try to access phpmyadmin it always trys to download a file
<Arcad3> do not type in nothing or change until that step just press enter
<detectiveinspekt> many people have this problem but i can't find the answer
<Arcad3> detectiveinspekt:
<Arcad3> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adriyel_> sigh.
<Arcad3> u must have php installed
<payam> How can i install Java?
<Trixsey> Jewfro-Macabbi,
<ardchoille> detectiveinspekt: See the part about installing php, since it sounds like you didn't do that.
<Trixsey> Jewfro-Macabbi, it doesn't run at all if I do
<koth> Arcad3: Done
<Arcad3> only mark the lower resolutions
<detectiveinspekt> Im using 6.10 server yet it didn't install AMP at all
<payam> Can anyone help me?
<koth> Arcad3: Yes, 1024x1080 and 800x600 only
<nf4> dose this file make sense to any one
<Arcad3> 800X600 and 640X480
<ardchoille> !java | payam
<ubotu> payam: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nf4> /home/negen/.macromedia/Flash_Player/macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/sys/#person.com/settings.sol
<koth> Arcad3: Ok
<Arcad3> unmark 1024x768] 
<koth> Arcad3: Ok.
<koth> Arcad3: Back to the console now.
<Arcad3> reboot
<koth> Arcad3: ok!
<Arcad3> type that
<nf4> person.com is a site that uses flash there must be a way to use color corection for flash based webcam access
<payam> Iwana update my website
<Dustyhawk> hey there, when reloading Synaptics, i'm getting this error "http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) "  <---what does this mean and what should i do ?
<payam> and i cant do this bca firefx doesnt have Java
<payam> can i update the site if i have sun java?
<steelersfan87> does anyone know how to install xubuntu to a usb flash drive?
<Arcad3> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<koth> Arcad3: ... i run too fast and hit the reset botton..... sorry, i am still new with linux
<Arcad3> see if it works aniway
<payam> what is Multiverse :(
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nf4, shockwave flash? there's a way around that, long and dirty, involves installing the win version for firefox under wine
<Jewfro-Macabbi> payam, a repository
<payam> can i find it on Add/remove...?
<nf4> no this is regular flash 9
<marta> ola
<koth> Arcad3: It is good!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> payam, "system, administation, software properties"
<nf4> but when the site accesses my webcam i am blue as there is no color corection
<Arcad3> works?
<marta> hello
<nf4> there must be settings some where for the flash
* Dustyhawk waves not so frantically
<koth> Arcad3: works!!!!! first time in my ubuntu =)
<Arcad3> oke enjoy..
<koth> Arcad3: THanks a lot!
<koth> Arcad3: I have a next question
<Arcad3> see http://ubuntuguide.org for other questions like How to install muzic player...
<Arcad3> say
<koth> Arcad3: is it possible to add more resulution later on?
<distant_voice> I'm having problems booting Ubuntu from the 6.06 cd. where to turn? can I just ask here?
<Arcad3> yes
<Arcad3> run that command an mark high resolutions
<koth> Arcad3: can i specific the res? I am actually going to use it with a HDTV, 1280x720. I don't see that as a slection
<Arcad3> in the upper menu bar choose System>Preferences>Screen resolution
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice, I also have a computer that can't boot from Ubuntu CD. It tries to mount the filesystem, and stops while doing that. I believe it's because the computer doesn't have enough memory.
<koth> Arcad3: ok, i will give it a try
<distant_voice> exactly my problem
<distant_voice> I do have a whole free HD and 1 GB of Ram though
<distant_voice> if that's not enough I don't know
* fahrenheit_451 says, "I'm in ur tubes, stealing ur bits"
<babo> how do I turn off my mousepad guys ?
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: should be enough. How fast of a processor do you have?
<distant_voice> 6.10 can boot from the dvd
<distant_voice> 3800++ AMD
<distant_voice> AMD64 if it matters
<elyon225> Could someone please help me figure out why my sound stopped working??  All I did was install libmtp and Amarok (along with KDE)
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: I'm not sure how to help you. xD I simply installed it on my slightly better computer, and it worked.
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: maybe you can help with my 6.1 problem?
<AmaroqWolf> 6.1?
<Arcad3> someone can give me a how to make a custom shell like bash??
<elyon225> ...which was stupid because Amarok STILL doesn't recognize my mp3 player...
<noiano> Hello
<aborilov> Hi all!
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: before I downloaded the 6.06 I tried the 6.10 dvd. It runs and install fine up to point where you reboot for the first time
<noiano> Security question: putting an user in SSh group is bad?
<Dustyhawk> hello people, i have somewhat of a question.
<aborilov> anybody found any gui for ffmpeg?
<Slart> !ask | Dustyhawk
<ubotu> Dustyhawk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: it shuts down, asks me to remove the cd (which I do) and then crashes
<Dustyhawk> hey there, when reloading Synaptics, i'm getting this error "http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) "  <---what does this mean and what should i do ?
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: when I press reset to reboot either nothing has changed and windows comes up or I get "error loading operating system"
<Slart> Dustyhawk: sounds like either gzip is broken.. or the zip-file synaptic tried to download and open was corrupt
<payam> i can no find the Java
<Slart> Dustyhawk: but if that zip was corrupt more people would be complaining
<Dustyhawk> slart - hmm, is there anything i can do on my end ?
<Slart> Dustyhawk: I'd just wait a while and try again..
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: did you boot from the CD originally and install from that? Or did you install while still running windows?
<Arcad3> Dustyhawk: http://ubuntuguide.org navigate to "How to add extrarepositoryes"
<Dustyhawk> Arcad3 many thanks
<AmaroqWolf> cd/dvd
<Arcad3> np
<Slart> Dustyhawk: change repos
<payam> apple?
<elyon225> I just compiled and installed mtp and Amarok in Ubuntu edgy, but now my sound doesn't work at all (and Amarok STILL doesn't recognize my mp3 player, although mtp-detect does).  Could someone please help me get my sound back??
<payam> is the sam?
<Slart> Dustyhawk: bah.. what Arcad3 said =)
<koth> Arcad3: when i connect the computer with my TV, the problem came back. will ubuntu auto detect the screen size?
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: I booted from the 6.10 dvd, Ubuntu comes up and works fine, then I chose install and everything seemed to work perfectly until it tries to shut donw
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: you said windows still comes up?
<Arcad3> yes..
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: ya, it looks like it didn't partition right or something, don't you think?
<jmazaredo> is there a scandisk like disk repair for ubuntu
<Trixsey> If I run matlab in terminal ("matlab &") it works just fine, but when I make a link executing the very same command (or a bash-script), all I get is the matlab splash screen! Tips?
<cyclops> I have a very weird issue with screen off, my screen saver runs, the screen turns off, and then I can't get the screen saver to ever come back on unless I kill X (ctrl+alt+backspace).  Any help?  Running Ubuntu Edgy.
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: I'm already thinking my bootsector is write protected, but I doubt that
<koth> Arcad3: is there any way i can fix the resulotion?
<payam> Can I have IE on my Linux?
<Arcad3> its beyound me..
<Arcad3> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: and there's no option in my bios like I found on a friends laptop
<koth> Arcad3: ok! thanks
<Jewfro-Macabbi> payam, there is a program ies4linux, for installing IE
<Slart> jmazaredo: there's always fsck, you want to unmount the drive first though
<Arcad3> what is "bah"??
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: If you don't even want windows anymore, you could just reformat the hard drive and install ubuntu on the blank hard drive.
<payam> Firefox doesnt have Java right?
<Slart> firefox has java
<payam> But i cant update my site
<Slart> or.. not installed with firefox.. you have to install it separately.. but it supports java
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: I don't have alot of experiance in this area though, so you might want to get help from someone more knowledgeable than me.
<payam> my edit tolls doesnt come
<koth> Arcad3: "bah" is a sound..., like "Sigh"
<payam> ools
<payam> toools
<pequatre> hi everyone. I'm using IceWM as a WM. does anyone knows how to allow a normal user to shut down the computer ? right now she needs to be root (using the menu, not the cli)
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: problem is I do want it still, and I don't want to format the whole thing because there's still data I need
<Jewfro-Macabbi> payam, you need to go to "system, administration, software properties", and enable all the repositories, so you can install stuff like java.
<Arcad3> :|
<nf4> using the nvida beta drivers it comes with  settings program that has refesh rate i set it auto the 'screen resolution under the system menu has 50 and 52Hz as options if i select 75Hz under the nvidia settings it shoots the "screen resolotion" menu up to 91hz
<Slart> payam: perhaps your site uses some non-standard thingy..
<nf4> using the nvida beta drivers it comes with  settings program that has refesh rate i set it auto the 'screen resolution under the system menu has 50 and 52Hz as options if i select 75Hz under the nvidia settings it shoots the "screen resolotion" menu up to 91hz
<payam> i did that
<nf4> sorry for two times guys
<Slart> payam: what flavour of java are you using?
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: one last thing: did you get some kind of error message when Ubuntu couldn't mount your root file system?
<payam> Java 1,4 can not be installed
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: because I did
<cyclops> anyone listening?
<payam> i dont know
<Slart> payam: java from sun?
<payam> yes
<Slart> payam: then it should be ok... who made the site? you?
<payam> yes
<payam> Mt
<jmazaredo> i used dist-upgrade in the console updating to edgy from dapper, then electricity run out, will using synaptic or update manager fix all?
<elw0od> jmazaredo, i suppose yes
<Arcad3> jmazaredo:download the .iso is safer
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: Usually on a windows installation, it takes up the entire hard drive. If you still have space on the hard drive, you can use a utility that can alter the partition and give yourself some empty space to work with, because ubuntu and windows have to be on seperate partitions. You should back up everything before you do that though, since there is a chance that things could go wrong. And no, I didn't get an error.
<AmaroqWolf> The progress bar just stopped and stayed like that.
<payam> i wna take a picture
<payam> waite
<Slart> payam: then I'd go ask in some java programming channel.. perhaps you've done something that's only supported in internet explorer.. or something along those line.. I don't tihnk it's firefox's fault
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: okay thx anyway. the partitioning thing isn't a problem I know how to work gparted
<payam> i wana show you
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: oh, okay xD
<Dustyhawk> oh dear me. synaptics has gone bad on me.
<Slart> payam: ok
<Dustyhawk> from that error just now .. im getting this now.  " W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Dustyhawk> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<Dustyhawk> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: like I said, I don't know much about this particular topic.
<distant_voice> AmaroqWolf: thx for your time
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Dustyhawk, you can edit manuallly, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", and remove and duplicates
<Arcad3> Dustyhawk:download the .iso burn it onto cd and install edgy
<jmazaredo> theres a problem running from setup idk what it is so i just updated Hoary->Breezy->Dapper->Edgy
<yomm> ls -l -h
<AmaroqWolf> distant_voice: I'm sorry I couldn't help you. I'm sure someone in here can though.
<yomm> oops
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distant_voice, there's the offchance your problem is with the "live CD", and using the alternate install CD instead might help.
<Dustyhawk> jewfro - to delete is "del" right ?
<Arcad3> rm -rf
<jmazaredo> live cd got a bug?
<DarthLappy> Arcad3: -rf isn't always fun.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Dustyhawk, rm, (-r to remove directories recursively)
<PeRCeVaL> Morning all
<distant_voice> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu: 6.06 won't boot from the cd (it can't mount the root file system and gives me a lenghty error message I jotted down if it's important), 6.10 boots and installs fine up to the point where you need to restart. it crashes right after it asks me to remove the disk, then when I press reset it either boots up windows again or gives me "error booting operating system"
<[Kork] > hi. i'm searching for a program to merge some mp3s
<Dustyhawk> pfft. well since this is a new install... i'll do the best thing. Reinstall dapper >D
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi: thx, I'll try the x386 cd first, I used the AMD64 version up to this point
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distant_voice, you could also try netinstall using a miminum boot image as well.
<acidborg> hi
<PeRCeVaL> Could some1 help installing my WEBCAM ? i have tryed many things but it doesnt work
<acidborg> does the package UCARP support IPv6?
<Arcad3> PeRCeVaL:
<Arcad3> edgy?
<PeRCeVaL> yes
<PeRCeVaL> well no, im with Beryl
<Arcad3> Aplications>Add Remove
<Arcad3> is a package webcam
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Dustyhaw, I've been running dapper for a while, and occastional apt-get goes bonkers like that... just happens
<PeRCeVaL> Arcad3  i will try it
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi: where to get that and can that do everything the normal installation can? partition disks and so on?
<Arcad3> and use Kopete as it has support for webcam
<PeRCeVaL> im running with Beryl
<PeRCeVaL> Kopete?
<Arcad3> yes
<Arcad3> instant messanger
<PeRCeVaL> can i get it via apt-get?
<Arcad3> kopete yes
<PeRCeVaL> ill try it
<PeRCeVaL> its a good msn client ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distant_voice, check the ubuntu site, it should tell you all the netinstall image comes with (usually just a base image and you get the rest online)
<Arcad3> in Add Remove menu u have msn
<Arcad3> like in windows
<koth> sweet, ubuntu running. Anyone use Myth TV in ubuntu?
<PeRCeVaL> yah
<PeRCeVaL> i got amsn and gaim alraedy
<PeRCeVaL> but ill try kopete
<PeRCeVaL> Thanks for ur help
<[Kork] > using audacity, away
<Arcad3> np
<Frogzoo> can anyone point to a cli client for audacity? preferably a deb
<karthik> help me guys...? how to view the comm ports used in linux?
<PeRCeVaL> oh btw Arcad3  its Exaile good music program ? i hear lot of ppl talking about audacity
<karthik> help me guys...? how to view the comm ports used in linux?
<karthik> help me guys...? how to view the comm ports used in linux?
<Frogzoo> karthik: they'll be at /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyUSB0
<Arcad3> for listening?
<PeRCeVaL> yah
<Arcad3> apt-get install xmms
<Arcad3> like winamp
<PeRCeVaL> ok
<Frogzoo> karthik: no spamming, plskthx
<PeRCeVaL> ty one more time :D
<payam> finally
<payam> http://i12.tinypic.com/2dhy887.jpg
<payam> witch that
<krantix> hi! is there any free alternative to Zend for editing php and mysql on ubuntu? thanks
<payam> wacht
<karthik> frogzoo,,,,i want to view then through some command
<karthik> how
<Frogzoo> karthik: ckermit or microcom
<Seveas> krantix, bluefish?
<payam> http://i12.tinypic.com/2dhy887.jpg
<payam> Do you see that?
<karthik> frog...its not working
<PeRCeVaL> ummm odd, im trying to open a terman and it say... starting terminal , then it closes itself :$
<Seveas> PeRCeVaL, try <alt><f2>xterm<enter>
<PeRCeVaL> ty Seveas
<PeRCeVaL> then i try to open again ?
<payam> whats happen?
<Seveas> PeRCeVaL, does xterm open or not?
<PeRCeVaL> no
<nutterpc> man, can't argue with that, fully functional kernel down to 8532kb
<Seveas> ok... hit <ctrl><alt><f1> - then try loging in there - hit <alt><f7> to go back to the gui
<nutterpc> I would push me luck and get it lower, but meh, that's good enuff :P
<Slart> payam: ok.. first of all.. you're using konqueror... not firefox.. and somehow I doubt you wrote Movable Type.. =) google doesn't mention any problems using konqueror with movable type.. so I guess it's up to your java installation.. you'll have to ask someone else about that.. I don't use konqueror since I'm on gnome.. but ask the channel about that.. someone's bound to be able to help you
<payam> its the same with firefox
<distant_voice> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu: 6.06 won't boot from the cd (it can't mount the root file system and gives me a lenghty error message I jotted down if it's important), 6.10 boots and installs fine up to the point where you need to restart. it crashes right after it asks me to remove the disk, then when I press reset it either boots up windows again or gives me "error booting operating system"
<payam> ok ok. thank you anyway
<Zaggynl> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Strom_C> hey everyone...I'm putting together an image based on ubuntu 6.10, and the only remaining hiccup is finding an xorg configuration that will work across various machines.  I'm guessing the easiest way of doing this would be to run the hardware autoconfiguration tool from the livecd on every boot, but I've been googling and grepping for an hour solid and have no idea what the tool is called.  Could one of you possibly nudge me in the
<Strom_C> right direction?
<PeRCeVaL> Seveas,  i tryed what u said and screentshot wenit into crazy colours
<Seveas> PeRCeVaL, sounds like your graphics driver is confused - maybe rebooting will help
<PeRCeVaL> btw terminal is working now :D
<PeRCeVaL> yeah
<PeRCeVaL> its working now
<PeRCeVaL> after rebooitng :d
<Seveas> hehe
<PeRCeVaL> haha
<Seveas> ati driver?
<PeRCeVaL> i think it was Beryl error tho
<PeRCeVaL> yah
<PeRCeVaL> hahaha
<PeRCeVaL> cost me 2 days to make Beryl working and setting the drviers ok
<PeRCeVaL> :d
<PeRCeVaL> stupid ati drivers :D
<Zaggynl> Anyone has experience with mounting ntfs in ubuntu? How stable is it?
<nutterpc> that's part of the linux life dude :P
<Zaggynl> I'm tired of rebooting to windows and using linux reader to copy stuff over
<PeRCeVaL> i know nutterpc  :D
<nutterpc> Zaggynl: its not hard
<clust> Zaggynl: it should be ok
<PeRCeVaL> Zaggynl,   i had no prob at all tho
<PeRCeVaL> with mounting ntfs
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  I spent the past 2 days working on a customised kernel for me Compaq M2000
<Zaggynl> okay cool
<PeRCeVaL> hehehehehe :P
<nutterpc> wanna know what its down to now?
<nutterpc> 8.4Mb, basically
<nutterpc> default size for the kernels is nearly 4x that
<Zaggynl> I tried that too for my oldish laptop, it refused to boot ><
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ ls -hl /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-8-generic
<Seveas> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.6M 2007-02-13 06:54 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-8-generic
<Seveas> 1.6M :p
<PeRCeVaL> nutterpc,  im kinda newbie to customize a kernel :d
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  I've done it for a few years
<PeRCeVaL> hehehe :P
<nutterpc> you get used to it after a while
<nutterpc> :)
<PeRCeVaL> i did start using linux 2 weeks ago :D
<nutterpc> nice
<Zaggynl> 1.5M :)
<nutterpc> how you find it?
<PeRCeVaL> got my windows discs working, my ati card working, and beryl working :D
<Seveas> PeRCeVaL, welcome to the light side :)
<PeRCeVaL> now im gona try to set webcam :D and get ident working to can connect other mirc servers
<brainly-green> does ubuntu not have "make"?
<nutterpc> hang on, lemme check somethin
<PeRCeVaL> well, i just find it beautiful !
<Seveas> PeRCeVaL, apt-get install pidentd (for ident :))
<Strom_C> brainly-green: I believe you have to install "build-essential"
<brainly-green> ok
<PeRCeVaL> Seveas,  i tryed a few days agos and didnt get it working
<PeRCeVaL> ill try it later again :P
<nutterpc> config-2.6.20
<nutterpc> grub
<nutterpc> initrd.img-2.6.20
<nutterpc> memtest86+.bin
<nutterpc> System.map-2.6.20
<nutterpc> vmlinuz-2.6.20
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@124-168-188-195.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !paste |nutterpc
<ubotu> nutterpc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distant_voice, try this: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@124-168-188-195.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nutterpc> oopsy
* nutterpc twiddles thumbs innocently
* Seveas grabs the cluebat
* nutterpc grabs the pool cue
<nutterpc> Seveas: I think you mean the LART
<nutterpc> ;)
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi: I will after the i386-Desktop cd fails, thx
<brainly-green> thanks strom-c
<nutterpc> well, accoridng to what /boot is showin
<nutterpc> my vmlinuz image is only 1.4Mb
<nutterpc> :)
<Arcad3> how i prevent a user to cd into / ??
<Seveas> Arcad3, you don't
<Arcad3> or build a custom shell?
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL: What made you try Linux? Wanted to give it a shot, or tired of windoze and its constant...umm...yeah
<PeRCeVaL> well. ...
<kidbuntu> JAva!
<kidbuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Arcad3> sh has less commands then bash?
<PeRCeVaL> i have given a few shots in my life, but never had the time to start learning, now that i got few time and finally im bored of windows i decided to give the last try :d
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  stick with it man
<nutterpc> you'll be glad you did
<PeRCeVaL> i know :P
<PeRCeVaL> im net admin, and studied some cisco modules
<PeRCeVaL> and for what i use computer, linux is the way
<Mattias> Ubuntu has 50% fixing most stuff for you, 50% fixing other stuff yourself :P
<kidbuntu> why does my firefox require me to install java runtime environment where in fact i already installed sun-jre5
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  And what I can suggest, if you want to get more into linux, I'd do either of the following: 1) Spend the time, learn how Linux works yourself, make a few installs, break a few, thearn the hard way
<kidbuntu> !java runtime environment
<nutterpc> or 2) buy some books on it
<PeRCeVaL> i have done few install already :P
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi: I just found a forum thread from someone that gets the same problem, he says the alternate cd doesn't help him
<Mattias> i learned linux via gentoo myself ^_^
<nutterpc> learn*
<koth> Sorry, what is the cmd to get my own IP address?
<nutterpc> Mattias: was Debian for me
<nutterpc> :P
<PeRCeVaL> nutterpc,  to could get my ati working and Beryl and did break linux like 3 times :d
<Frogzoo> koth: ifconfig
<PeRCeVaL> after the 3 times, when i did something wrong, i knew where the error was
<AmaroqWolf> Ubuntu is my first linux. xD
<nutterpc> I learnt & got my hands dirty on Debian
<PeRCeVaL> and didnt need to reinstall :D
<Mattias> my first ever linux was red hat :P
<Mattias> lol
<koth> thanks
<AmaroqWolf> lol
<nutterpc> I was told if u could conquer Debian, you could use anything
<tahsin> hi after installing kde and setting kdm as default i cant access system>administration>login window
<AmaroqWolf> nutterpc, that's what I've heard about gentoo.
<nutterpc> now I can use any Linux distro pretty much, as well as BSD
<mwe> Mattias: me too. I quicly switched to slackware, though ;)
<PeRCeVaL> hehehe good nutterpc
<tahsin> and i cant shut down my pc from gnome
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distance_voice, it was just a thought, it allows for a few extra things, and doesn't have to load the live part first.
<Strom_C> hey guys...I don't want to irritate you by asking the same question over and over, but do any of you know how to manually invoke the automatic xorg hardware probe and configuration tool?
<tahsin> hi after installing kde and setting kdm as default i cant access system>administration>login window
<PeRCeVaL> Arcad3,  if u still there, where did u tell me for the webcam package?
<nutterpc> not off the top of me head Strom_C
<PeRCeVaL> ADD-REmove? :d
<Frogzoo> Strom_C: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<CheshireViking> i started with slackware about a year ago, 6 months on that & now i mainly use ubuntu, with slack 11, mandriva, knoppix installed for trying different things
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi: it doesn't make sense that the 6.1 boots just fine
<Arcad3> yes
<Mattias> mwe: for me it was redhat -> mandrake -> suse -> gentoo (for alot of years) -> ubuntu (couldnt afford to have pc up over night to compile updates for entire system) :P
<tahsin> and i cant shut down my pc from gnome
<Strom_C> Frogzoo: unfortunately that doesn't quite work
<Mattias> Portage is great tho ^_^ i just hate compiling stuff
<PeRCeVaL> i tryed Mandrake, suse, and now ubuntu :D
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  I've managed to make Ubuntu run now like Windows XP in terms of responsiveness
<Strom_C> what I'm doing is building an image for re-imaging a number of PCs with unknown video hardware
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi: right now I'm more interested in the problem I'm getting from the 6.1 version, that it doesn't reboot properly after the installation
<tahsin> hi after installing kde and setting kdm as default i cant access system>administration>login window
<tahsin> HELP!
<PeRCeVaL> hahaha nutterpc  nice one :D
<mwe> Mattias: heh. I got tired of always compiling stuff in gentoo as well
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  I ain't done yet either >)
<Mattias> aye, i got fedora core 6 on other computer
<koth> is there a default IRC program in ubuntu?
<Mattias> lol
<PeRCeVaL> nutterpc,  can i pm ya ?
<nutterpc> go for it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distant_voice, I had a similar problem once actually now that I think about it. It there by chance a bios upgrade for your mobo? on mine it was a strange acpi error
<mwe> Mattias: to be honest I didn't see much of a performance gain anyway
* nutterpc bops to the music
<tahsin> hi after installing kde and setting kdm as default i cant access system>administration>login window
<tahsin> HELP!
<Frogzoo> Strom_C: there's a page in the wiki for creating a customised ubuntu disk
<nutterpc> Digitally Imported ftw
* AmaroqWolf is trying to get a game to work under wine. The one person in there who was trying to help him last night isn't responding now.
<Strom_C> Frogzoo: would you mind linking me?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | AmaroqWolf
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<mwe> Mattias: I loved the USE variable in gentoo, though.
<Mattias> mwe: tho it was easier to get up to date software in gentoo. i have a hell for that in ubuntu, or get few softwares to work because some stuff in repos is not up to date
<AmaroqWolf> Looked in there Frogzoo. xD
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi: I never upgraded a bios, how does that work? is it risky? I don't want to wreck my whole machine
<AmaroqWolf> It's a japanese game nobody's ever heard of.
<PeRCeVaL> nutterpc,  u got my pm ?
<nutterpc> Mattias:  I still find myself drawn to Gentoo tho
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  nope
<nutterpc> I pm'd you
<PeRCeVaL> weird
<tahsin> hi after installing kde and setting kdm as default i cant access system>administration>login window
<Mattias> Gentoo is very good, if you can stand the compile time
<tahsin> HELP!
<tahsin> hi after installing kde and setting kdm as default i cant access system>administration>login window
<tahsin> HELP!
<Mattias> but its advanced too
<PeRCeVaL> i cant read you either :D
<Arcad3> i gave an user the sh shell and he can use bash too :( how can i prevent that?
<Mattias> you need to follow handbook while installing it in tty
<nutterpc> PeRCeVaL:  add me on msn....ain't hard to work out what my addy is
<cavallo> how I can activete network manager plugin on panel ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distant_voice, It's not terribly difficult. There's usually instructions in your mobo manual, or on the manufacturers site for making a floppy. You want to make sure the power stays on during the process is all.
<CheshireViking> PeRCeVaL, nutterpc, ae you registered with freenode? you can only pm if you're registered
<PeRCeVaL> sure
<CheshireViking> ae=are
<PeRCeVaL> i dont think im registered :D
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi I don't even have a floppy drive
<nutterpc> CheshireViking:  not yet mate
<PeRCeVaL> nutterpc,  add me percebal@hot.
<distant_voice> Jewfro-Macabbi nah, I'll try to work around that
<CheshireViking> it might be worth taking the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AmaroqWolf> tahsin, someone'll eventually help you. If nobody responds to your request, it means either nobody knows how to help you, somebody is looking up how to help you, or anyone who can help you is already busy.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> distant_voice, I think all bios upgrades still use floppies... It's just something to check, if there is even a bios update available, and why...
<Rob-West> is it hard to dual boot
<mwe> gentoo gives you a super fast system that is always crawling because you compile stuff all the time ;)
<nutterpc> added ya PeRCeVaL
<Frogzoo> Strom_C: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<PeRCeVaL> ok
<nutterpc> mwe: I've worked a compromise to that under Ubuntu
<nutterpc> and I'm still going :P
<PeRCeVaL> umm
<PeRCeVaL> i dont see ya, gimme ur address
<PeRCeVaL> are u tamari ?
<nutterpc> lol
<nutterpc> no
<PeRCeVaL> hahahha
<Mattias> i found a great thing in ubuntu yesterday :P  sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Strom_C> Frogzoo: glancing over it, it doesn't seem like what I'm attempting to do...I've already got the image I'd like to use; I'd just like to set it to autoconfigure xorg each time the system boots.  Is that not possible?
<Mattias> lol
<Arcad3> how can i register to freenode?
<nutterpc> think about it dude, pretty easy to guess mine :)
<k31th> version!
<k31th> !version
<paitken> How can I mount .bin files
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mwe> Mattias: build-essential
<Mattias> mwe: btw, im having an error with super maryo chronicles
<Frogzoo> Strom_C: sure it's feasible, not sure how
<CheshireViking> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Mattias> mwe: ./smc: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_gfx.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mattias> mwe: ive installed all libSDL stuff still no go
<nutterpc> I noticed when you install Ubuntu, its pretty chuggy to start off with
<Mattias> >,<
<nutterpc> spent a bit of time working on it, still got a few bits to finish, and she runs like lightning :)
<Strom_C> Frogzoo: hmm, alright...thanks for your help anyway :)
<Mattias> nutterpc: true, low resolution, 3d drivers, all other media stuff :P
<nutterpc> nope
<nutterpc> :)
<mwe> Mattias: perhaps you can create a symlink to libSDL_gfx.so from libSDL_gfx.so.13 if it's present. That has worked with some things for me
<nutterpc> not that at all mate
<Frogzoo> Strom_C: kk, gl
<Strom_C> thanks
<nutterpc> I haven't even gone near Xorg yet
<PeRCeVaL> got dced
<Strom_C> this has been driving me bonkers for three hours now :)
<Mattias> that was all for me
<PeRCeVaL> nutterpc,  i got dced
<PeRCeVaL> im relogging on msn
<nutterpc> the backend of ubuntu has a fair bit you can change about which helps its system responisveness
<nutterpc> grr, typo
<yomm> 
<Mattias> nutterpc: im having few problems with removing stuff, it says stuff like its needed by other applications, i mean, i want to remove scim and alot of stuff, im using uim for example
<nutterpc> Mattias:  look on the forums for the guide to using debfoster
<Mattias> nutterpc: i don't like guides so ill just install it and try :D
<paitken> How can I mount .bin files
<nutterpc> Mattias: I strongly suggest reading the guide
<Mattias> !debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<olaf-t-hunter> how can i allow login to mysql from another computer
<cyclops> I'm looking to map GATOS TV input from my Radeon 7500 AiW card set to a specific channel into a v4l device in the /dev/ tree
<koth> is there a default IRC program install with Ubuntu?
<koth> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<nutterpc> koth: use XChat
<koth> thanks =)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> koth, xchat or bitchx
<koth> o bitchx, i remeber that =D
<nutterpc> either 2 are good
<koth> let see if i can get my ubuntu box get onto irc now =D
<Mattias> nutterpc: it didnt show me scim :/ only stuff that i myself have installed
<nutterpc> koth:  be 1337, use irssi :P
<koth> ...
<Mattias> koth: use screen + irssi :P
<nutterpc> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<Mattias> and mp3blaster and rtorrent :P
<olaf-t-hunter> anyone know how can i allow login to mysql from another computer?? i just get cannot connect to server
<PeRCeVaL> Arcad3,  u still there?
<Mattias> equals, music even without xorg, and irc and torrent :D
<Mattias> mplayer works without xorg too :)
<Mattias> who needs xorg really? :D
<AmaroqWolf> Your system needs xorg. xD
<Mattias> i think ill uninstall it :P
<AmaroqWolf> Try renaming xorg.conf first
* nutterpc hands Mattias the panadol, you'll need it if you do that
<AmaroqWolf> then restart your system
<AmaroqWolf> you'll see
<AmaroqWolf> :P
* nutterpc chuckles
<Mattias> ctrl+alt+f1
<Mattias> woot im in TTY! :DF
<AmaroqWolf> Just in case you can't get back here, there is a terminal based IRC client. :P
<koth> ok, i cannot even get back in ubuntu now =D black screen again, wrong res again!
<koth> how can i stop xorg auto detect res?
<Mattias> great, ubuntu has lots of bugs :P
<cavallo> how I can get network manager plugin to the panel ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cvallo, right click the panel, "add to panel"
<olaf-t-hunter> anyone know why my file sharing options are not available in kubuntu?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cavallo even
<cavallo> yeah, but I dont have it there ? :/
<Mattias> i got black screen in xorg when i went back :P and then system froze so i couldnt go back to tty and fix the error :P had to shut down comp
<olaf-t-hunter> anyone know why my file sharing options are not available in kubuntu?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> olaf-t-hunter, not sure on kubuntu exactly, but there's a option under administration for "shared folders" on gnome.
<cavallo> Jewfro-Macabbi: I have installed it but its not there :/
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cavallo, never made a custom one myself, can't help you with that
<olaf-t-hunter> i think something isnt installed
<olaf-t-hunter> you cant read the text at the top
<olaf-t-hunter> its ben chopped up
<koth_> woho, xchat it is
<babo> so I've apt-get'd gsynpatics. But apparently I have to change my xorg.conf file. How can I read about changes I have to make in the package ?
<koth_> which torrent client is the best?
<babo> where did the .deb put the README File ?
<hdxx> koth: for me ktorrent
<koth_> hdxx: but if i am not using kde? =)
<hdxx> koth_: i'm using gnome too, but i still have ktorrent
<koth_> ic! time to try it
<AmaroqWolf> hdxx: there is a bittorrent you can install. I couldn't get ktorrent to work on my gnome.
<AmaroqWolf> sudo aptitude search torrent
<hdxx> AmaroqWolf: for mw work great.
<hdxx> koth_: you can try qibttorrent or deluge too
<koth_> seem like there is a lot of choice out there
<olaf-t-hunter> needed to install some stuff thats why the file sharing wasnt working
<hdxx> we can hope for utorrent on linux :)
<koth_> i am impress by ubuntu that has build in vncserver
<koth_> enough for tonight, atlease get ubuntu running now. Thanks everyone. night
<olaf-t-hunter> Grr, why cant i connect to this silly computer
<redear> hi, i am considering using ubuntu, is there a help channel?
<hdxx> yes
<redear> what is the difference between 6.10 and 6.06 LTS?
<redear> is LTS something granted every so often?
<hdxx> 6.10 is newer :P
<redear> like.. every three years for desktop?
<mackinac> !lts | redear
<ubotu> redear: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<babo> how do I check my mail headers in gmail ?
<da_z> anyone wants to propose to ubuntu the gobolinux file hierarchy and concepts ?
<redear> mackinac: so i guess the question is, what do you have to do to your 6.06 LTS installed on your machine before people won't support you because it is not the way it was out of the box?
<redear> i am worried i don't really understand what the logic of the LTS is
<redear> when you install 6.06 LTS and you do normal patching to security problems and the like, it is still a 6.06 LTS right?
<mneptok> redear: you aren't an enterprise with high reliability needs.
<Eons> hi there! i need help on getting NetworkManager to identify correctly my static ethernet connection
<cyphase> anyone know what happened to Diva? the video editor..
<Eons> there is any howto, tutorial
<cafuego_> redear: yes
<sharyari> elo
<Eons> something like that?
<mackinac> babo:  there should be a "show details" link at the top
<ritchiee> Hey guys, I have a Zoom ADSL USB Modem model: 5510B.  I have searched throughout google for some information on getting it to work, I have found a little amount mostly regarding 5510 models and 5510A models, wondering if anyone is familiar with the modem and if they know it can work in linux, if it can i'll try the 5510A drivers?
<sharyari> Anyone know how to install a newer version of the nvidia drivers? I followed a howto and... it didn't work. Took me half an hour to fix it again
<redear> cafuego_: so if you start making major changes to a 6.06 LTS box, like trying to jack in an unofficial deb package or whatever, then it is no longer something the support guys can figure out right?
<redear> say updating python or something major
<babo> mackinac: yeah, that's just the To:/From: headers, I need to see the full email headers ...
<cafuego_> redear: Depends on how badly you break it
<redear> cafuego_: okay
<cafuego_> redear: If you add a newer kernel, fine..if you upgrade libc6, all bets are off.
<redear> okay
<redear> so if you want to get some new apps installed, or upgrade python or something
<redear> as long as it doesn't break the major plumbing it's cool eh?
<redear> i guess i'll come and check with you guys to see if you think it will break the definition of 6.06 LTS if I update something major
<redear> but yeah, libc6
<redear> that's pretty big
<redear> thanks guys, much obliged
<zion> hello
<mneptok> redear: that will render your LTS unsupported
<redear> mneptok: what will? updating python?
<redear> mneptok: i am thinking of setting up some LAMP servers and ensuring that what i do on the box is pretty close to something support guys can understand
<redear> also a few turbogears servers backing to either MySQL, Postgres or Oracle
<redear> just want to ensure I am not making life impossible for the support guys
<mneptok> redear: new glib = not LTS
<redear> turbogears for example is in a lot of flux
<redear> mneptok: oh okay
<redear> yeah i have this feeling i won't be updating that
<mneptok> redear: *what* support guys?
<mackinac> babo:  there's an arrow in the top right corner, next to reply ... select "show original"
<redear> won't be updating libc6
<Mattias> redear: why not just get latest ubuntu and ask for help in here? ^_^
<WaZ> hi all
<redear> i mean if i buy support from a place like Canonical, or asking the community here for help
<olaf-t-hunter> anyone know how i start Samba???
<WaZ> you sure it isn't started olaf?
<babo> mackinac: k thanks :-)
<olaf-t-hunter> not certain, but how would i check?
<redear> turbogears for eample is changing a lot, and it uses pretty cutting edge version of python and apache, creating a lot of head ache
<redear> i hope version 6.06 will have python 2.4
<redear> which is what turbogears documentation prescribes
<WaZ> in places> Network Servers
<redear> if not i'll have to use 6.10
<IdleOne> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<mneptok> redear: you do NOT want to change core libraries and then purchase Canonical support. trust me. ;)
<redear> i am going to give ubuntu v6.06 LTS server edition first, wish me luck:)
<redear> mneptok: i am NOT going to change libc6
<olaf-t-hunter> sorry im just starting with linux where's places? :)
<redear> but things like updating apache, python, mysql, postgres
<mneptok> redear: better is to identify problems, then ask us for fixes or backports to LTS.
<redear> very probable
<WaZ> you run Ubuntu right?
<olaf-t-hunter> kubuntu
<boguh> hi, just activated bitmap fonts an now my fonts in firefox look crap. what to do??
<WaZ> it should be in the top bar next to applications
<WaZ> oh
<redear> mneptok: oh i see
<WaZ> haven't used kubuntu
<WaZ> but it should be in the file manager
<mneptok> redear: and Edgy is supported. and Feisty will be, too.
<panclock> I found the problem with my firefox.
<redear> mneptok: so does that mean if i need a new version of some user-land app (along with it's dependencies, where the dependencies is never as nasty as requiring a new libc), it should be okay to do so right?
<mneptok> redear: LTS exists for people that want NO changes. a rock-solid, unmalleable platform.
<panclock> In firefox.dump after I used the strace -o in a terminal.
<redear> mneptok: yeah that's what i want
<redear> i want LTS
<babu> Hello everybody, Im in new user, I want to install MRTG but I didnt pls help
<mneptok> redear: then you don't go upgrading the core infrastructure unless you *have* to
<redear> mneptok: okay you are repeating yourself, does that mean you don't think i get it? because then i have to ask you what you mean by core infrastructure and what's not
<ingo_> ciao a tutti
<mneptok> redear: anything you install yourself will be unsupported. we support our packages in main, with very few exceptions.
<WaZ> olaf-t-hunter: it should be in Network Folders
<ingo_> ragazzi ho un fastidioso suono con lo scroll mentre uso beryl
<redear> like for example, you might have a packaging system that depends on python or perl
<ingo_> ops
<redear> if i went and update python, that MIGHT break the packaging system
<yomm>  When I'm logged in a terminal as root how do I launch a process or app (e.g. VLC ) as my main regular user ? do I have to su -mainuser ?
<WaZ> otherwise google is helpful: http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<IdleOne> !it | ingo_
<ubotu> ingo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<redear> so is the packaging system part of this core infrastructure you are talking about or not?
<mneptok> redear: see my last comment.
<redear> things like yum for example, may require a specific version of python
<redear> okay
<hdxx> yomm: su username
<mneptok> redear: yum?
<redear> mneptok: thanks man
<olaf-t-hunter> hmm i think im blind
<christopherl> anyone know if there's any bluetooth gamepad for computer?
<Mattias> redear: yum is for fedora core no?
<redear> mneptok: i mean ubuntu's equivalent to yum
<redear> i don't mean yum proper
<Mevunky> right so, ubuntu and macbook, the trackpad is way oversensitive even with it turned down as much as possible, whats the best fix?
<redear> yum is fedora/centos/redhat
<mneptok> *apt*
<QBab> Hello
<redear> mneptok: thre you go
<QBab> thx
<redear> you took the word right out of my mouth
<mneptok> redear: basically, "if you compiled it, we won't help you"
<yomm> hdxx : I figured that out , but the you have to su all the time .. I was wondering if it could work like  : $ VLC --runasmainuser
<WaZ> Mevunky: use a USB mouse :D (sorry)
<redear> so i am worried about upgrading something like
<redear> that
<yomm> then*
<redear> mneptok: okay then, i better figure out what goes into the main packages of 6.06 LTS
<redear> is that listed somewhere?
<mneptok> redear: unless you have *really* odd usage, there's no need to hand-roll anything
<redear> and make sure i keep using it
<cypherdelic> How to make a IconLink to be executed in console (eg cryptsetup), because it executes but doesnt ask me for passphrase
<redear> regarding what you said about "anything you install yourself will be unsupported. we support our packages in main, with very few exceptions." <-- where can i find this list?
<redear> i want to get this list for 6.06 LTS
<mneptok> redear: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/
<IdleOne> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<babu> anyone helo
<babu> help
<WaZ> hey babu
<babu> hello
<babu> im in new user
<babu> waz, could u pls tell how i install mrtg
<hdxx> yomm: i don't know, because i use sudo
<WaZ> have u tried synaptic?
<babu> yah
<babu> there is nothing
<Mevunky> WaZ: that makes me sad though.  apart from gnome gui mouse, i must be able to config the speed and sense more via xorg.conf or something? or have they improved macbook support in 7.04
<yomm> hdxx : just wondering if there was a shortcut :)
<redear> mneptok: i don't know if you guys keep track of karms
<redear> mneptok++
<redear> mneptok++
<redear> mneptok++
<redear> you've been very big help
<WaZ> Mevunky: I woudln't know
<WaZ> babu: try sudo apt-get install mrtg
<WaZ> in terminal
<babu> i install it but there is some problem to show
<redear> to recap: the only changes to main packages should be officially offered patches and security fixes from ubuntu, that way the 6.06 LTS you have remains something the support guys can understand
<Eposhark> Heh? I just compiled a kernel under Debian on a 166MHz pc, but I can't find the deb in /usr/src
* redear takes notes
<Strom_C> hey guys...apologies for asking again, but do any of you know how to manually invoke the video hardware detection that the ubuntu 6.10 install CD performs automatically before starting X?
<babu> to configure snmp
<Eposhark>  If no error occurs you will find the new kernel as a Debian package called kernel-image-2.4.23_custom.1.0_i386.deb  under /usr/src. > not quite, there is no such thing
<redear> 6.06 LTS is a mouthful, i think i'll just call it dapper from now on
<babu> waz, i already configure mrtg.conf but there is written snmp error
<WaZ> have you installed snmpd?
<babu> yah
<WaZ> babu: http://www.debianadmin.com/mrtg-installation-and-configuration-in-debian-based-distributions-2.html
<mackinac> Strom_C:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chable> ABit is stoopid
<chable> i will never buy another of their products
<redear> hey does dapper drake (both server and desktop) work pretty good on new versions of vmware workstation? i have vmware workstation 5.5 and i would love to be able to run dapper drake as guest OSes
<Strom_C> mackinac: yeah, i've already been down that road - that's not the comprehensive autoconfiguration the install CD does
<chable> i cant install any linux distro on this stoopid motherboard
<chable> CD-rom not detected
<redear> if it works, does it support things like drag and drop file copy, VMware display drivers, etc etc?
<babu> waz, Now you need to restart the snmp service
<babu> #/etc/init.d/snmpd restart
<babu> The configuration file creating using
<babu> #cfgmaker public@localhost > /etc/mrtg.cfg
<babu> Creating a configuration file for a device using cfgmaker
<babu> #cfgmaker public@192.168.0.1 >> /etc/mrtg.cfg
<babu> With the configuration file created correctly theres only one other thing you have to do and thats to use the indexmaker utility to create the summary home page. Since you have to re-run this command every time you make certain changes to the /etc/mrtg.cfg configuration file. then
<WaZ> babu: phone
<babu> here cfgmaker is not working
<redear> answer found
<redear> http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/ubuntu-server-6.06-dapper-drake-vmware-tools-install.html
<mneptok> redear: glad to be of help
<redear> mneptok: thank you for working through the questions with me, i have no idea what's going on
<redear> really appreciate your patience
<redear> how often does Canonical and the ubuntu community hope to mint a release as LTS?
<babu> waz, i complete before this line > Creating a configuration file for a device using cfgmaker
<babu> #cfgmaker public@192.168.0.1 >> /etc/mrtg.cfg
<babu> With the configuration file created correctly theres only one other thing you have to do and thats to use the indexmaker utility to create the summary home page. Since you have to re-run this command every time you make certain changes to the /etc/mrtg.cfg configuration file.
<jogis> peoples how set up usb adsl modem? helppppp
<redear> once every two years? once a year?
<redear> twice a year?
<IdleOne> !adsl | jogis
<ubotu> jogis: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jogis> IdleOne thanx
<IdleOne> np
<mneptok> redear: feel free to use the web portal to ask questions about Canonical support
<redear> oh LTS is Canonical specific?
<redear> i had no idea
<babu> waz , r u there
<mneptok> redear: nothing to do with LTS
<redear> oh okay
<mneptok> redear: Canonical offers commercial support for all releases
<mneptok> redear: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid/webtolead
<redear> i'll try to keep the two separate
<mneptok> redear: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<redear> hmm how do i ask this question... how often do LTS releases come out?
<mneptok> "when they're ready" ;)
<redear> oh okay
<mneptok> there will be another LTS release before Dapper goes EOL
* TexasTaz is back
<astan> hello. i installed python-urlgrabber, but "import urlgrabber" says no such module, do i need to do something special?
<redear> oh then that sounds like, at the very worst, the next desktop LTS will be out before the dapper desktop LTS EOL's, and the next server LTS  will be out before the dapperserver LTS EOL's
<astan> dpkg-query -L python-urlgrabber shows that the files are installed..
<redear> that's a reasonable logical assumption i guess ;-)
<Arcad3> i make paid support cheap :D
<redear> is there an update network similar to um windows update, so i know when critical security updates ought to be patched?
<jogis> IdleOne you have skype?
<Mattias> anyone know about buying preinstalled linux'es from any company selling pc's? couldnt find anything on dell.com
<Mattias> or just something without windows on :P
<Mattias> and mac :P
<redear> Mattias: i think you can buy it with windows, and then ask for a refund
<redear> either ask for it at buying time, over the phone with Dell, or ask for it after the PCs have arrived
<IdleOne> jogis, no but you can ask any question about skype in here and someone will try to help or in #skype
<Mattias> okay ^_^
<Arcad3> in romania all new pc,s have Mandrake..preinstalled
<redear> Mattias: but since Dell doesn't sell Ubuntu, why would you want it preinstalled, except maybe to get all the drivers all in one place in a CD
<manelic> hi guys! i have a problem when installing beryl-plugins: apt get says that that package provides libdbus.so, which is also provided by beryl-dbus. is there any way to force any overwrite of files with apt-get or something?
<redear> right?
<Mattias> redear: i just read an article about dell starting to sell
<jogis> IdleOne ok but my d-link-200 modem works on usb :( and i cant configure it :(
<redear> Mattias: oh cool
<Mattias> redear: i mean, preinstalled with ubuntu / opensuse and one mor
<IdleOne> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<redear> Mattias: then if they don't update the website so that ubuntu is shown as something you can select in the shopping cart, make sure to call them up, make a follow up call to ensure they understand you want the Ubuntu and want a refund on the OEM Windows license
<redear> i think that's what people have done, and Dell has been mostly accomodating
<Mattias> redear: aah no, i read that wrong,  its "Pre-Installed Linux Tops Dell Customer Requests"
<CheshireViking> Mattias, this place sells laptops with linux preinstalled http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/laptops/ - but not dells
<redear> i think it's okay to buy Dells, just call them and ask for a refund on the OEM Windows
<Mattias> redear: http://www.dellideastorm.com/article/show/61771  full article
<redear> like try call them and ask today
<Mattias> yeah, they refund it 100%
<redear> Mattias: thanks for the URL
<redear> but i would say you should check whether all the parts you are about to buy are fully supported
<redear> this is especially a problem with video cards, and integrated components on lappies
<Mattias> i was thinking of dual core, or should i go 64bits?
<redear> what kind of box are you thinking of getting?
<CheshireViking> i'd buy Dell for linux personally - recently installed Ubuntu on my employer provided Latitude D400 - everything I've tried has worked hardware wise - even wireless working out of the box
<Mattias> which one is better? :P
<Mattias> redear: basically something fast ^_^ high end desktop
<redear> AMD offers value for a lot of computational power
<Mattias> i was thinking of waiting for the next generation cpu's tho
<nutterpc> back soon
<redear> but if you intend to experiment with illegal stuff like Mac OS X, you'll need an Intel
<redear> but this is 2007, if Oracle won't support AMD they are being stupid
<redear> so you should be fine in terms of compatibility
<redear> s/they/Oracle/
<bayu_kr> how to update my repository
<Mattias> i was thinking dual geforce 8800 GT SLI ^_^
<Mattias> and um some strong cpu :D
<Mattias> and 4gb of ram
<redear> Mattias: get a Pentium II, and send me the money instead, my final advise
<redear> advice
<Mattias> lol
<astan> ah, nevermind, it seems it was installing a module for python2.5, i was running 2.4.
<pitillo> hi good morning. I am using edgy and I have a doubt. SMP is supported by linux-image-...-generic ?
<redear> Mattias: lately intel has taken a slight lead with core 2 duos
<redear> in performance/heat signature, i don't know in terms of pricing
<Mattias> redear: i heard intel was working on a new cpu, forgot the name, but it was going to be lots of hot :D
<redear> if you can find a core 2 duo in the price/performance sweet spot and after adding the motherboard it is about equivalent to the AMD side of the story
<redear> i would personally probably go for Intel
<redear> since i am one of those people a special level of hell would be reserved for
<astan> how can i switch to python2.5 as my default python?
<ikonia_> change your path ?
<broedje> /exit
<Mattias> redear: whats with the extreme edition?  "intel Dual Core 2 Extreme"
<redear> the level of hell for people who run the illegal mac os x on non-apple intels
<bayu_kr> hello??? any body can help me... how to update my repository
<redear> Mattias: I don't know. I always buy the one in the price/performance sweet spot of the day
<whonicca> is it just me or has anyone noticed that unrarring a large file takes longer on nix than on win
<redear> so it's never the fastest
<astan> ikonia_: hm. okay. /usr/bin/python is a link to /usr/bin/python2.4, i was just thinking if there's an official way to switch to 2.5, instead of just re-creating that link to point to /usr/bin/python2.5.
<ikonia_> astan just re-createthe link
<astan> ikonia_: alright. thanks.
<redear> Mattias: find one you like, let us know how it does with ubuntu :)
<Mattias> redear: i think ill wait for next gen cpu / 3d cards, and then wait 4 months until prices are lowered and then buy :D
<Mattias> which might be 2009 :P
<Mattias> or 2008 :D
<redear> Mattias: hahaha
<Mattias> maybe this year? :D
<redear> that's a long wait
<Mevunky> 8 series cards are here
<Mattias> or until this computer can'thandle top games anymore
<Mevunky> lower end ones comming through which is nice
<Mattias> well im using p4 3.4ghz geforce 7800 gt atm
<Mattias> kinda old cpu
<ikonia_> can we cut the hardware discussion please ?
<Mevunky> yes considering a core2 at 1.66 eats it
<redear> Mattias: yeah there are hardware channels
<ikonia_> thanks guys
<redear> this is #ubuntu :-)
<stephane> hi first time for me on Xchat
<Mattias> stephane: can i recommend irssi? ^_^
<phazeman> does anybody here uses photoshop under crossover office or wine ? i need to know if the CameraRaw plugin works as well.. ?
<stephane> irssi ? mattias
<Mattias> phazeman: which digial system camera are you using?
<phazeman> Mattias: canon
<Mattias> stephane: best irc client there is for linux ^_^
<PeRCeVaL> Arcad3,  i have been looking for that webcam package but i dont find it :D
<Mattias> phazeman: well i just reinstalled to ubuntu so lost the name of the app i used to my nikon d70s raw format
<stephane> phazeman use gimp
<Mattias> gimp lacks cmyk and doesnt support all raw's
<Mattias> and other stuff
<phazeman> Mattias: i mean - i know i can run photoshop under ubuntu/kubuntu with crossover office and i've done it myself, but i've ever tried to open any raw files with it. i want to kill my w$ now and go back to full time linux but the photoshop issue is the only one that stops me
<Mattias> gimp = hobby paint,  photoshop = commercial high end images
<stephane> mattias I'm on ubuntu Xchat-gnome
<g1gaman> can i run ubuntu installer from cd, if i boot with cdrom support from windows98 start-up floppy? there is no possibility to make cdrom as boot device in bios :(
<javiolo> hi
<PeRCeVaL> Arcad3,  u still there?
<phazeman> stephane: it's a veeeery long and strong war between those two but i, personaly, think that gimp is REALLY not ready
<javiolo> is it possible to uninstall gaim without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop ?
<Mattias> gimp has patent issues i believe so it can't fully build up completly
<phazeman> Mattias: i can show you a screenshot of mine with photoshop 7 on kubuntu
<phazeman> Mattias: it's just lacks the basic functionality for me
<Mattias> phazeman: if photoshop works, then the camera raw plugin should work too no?
<g1gaman> javiolo: i am sure, it is. just run synaptic package manager
<phazeman> Mattias: thats the thing that the raw plugin doesn't sit on the same place with photoshop and all it's plugins
<clust> Hi, can anybody help me how to setup a Call of Duty 2 server on ubuntu?
<phazeman> Mattias: its separated
<g1gaman> javiolo: and unchek gaim.
<phazeman> Mattias: i need to be sure 100%
<javiolo> g1gaman already tried that and sudo aptitude remove gaim
<Mattias> phazeman: your not on ubuntu now and with photoshop?
<phazeman> Mattias: nop, i'm on windows at home because of the photoshop issue
<phazeman> Mattias: but i really wanted to come back to linux. the only thing stopping me for now is the photoshop issue
<g1gaman> javiolo: it wont work. go to system->admin.-> synaptic package manager
<phazeman> Mattias: i know 99% that codeweavers crossover doesn't support the installshiled of PS CS2, but i know a trick to make it work
<javiolo> g1gaman I already tried that :)
<Mattias> phazeman: tried their irc channel here on freenode? #crossover
<g1gaman> javiolo: have you marked gaim for uninstall?
<phazeman> Mattias: nop.. not yet.. will try now :)
<g1gaman> can i run ubuntu installer from cd, if i boot with cdrom support from windows98 start-up floppy? there is no possibility to make cdrom as boot device in bios :(
<javiolo> g1gaman yes
<g1gaman> javiolo: what is the name of installer and where can i find it?
<okias> Hi, ext2 or ext3? only for documents, i need max. free space...
<PeRCeVaL> Some1 knows how can i get my webcamworking ? :$
<PeRCeVaL> dunno where to get a package of drivers
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: plug it out, then open your /var/log/messages with tail , plug the camera in and see the name of it and the brand in the log. then google for it
<TexasTaz> Which is the best for playing mp3's on Ubuntu
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s down but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s, I have tested extensively, an it is a problem within the server, an I replaced all the nics just earlier today. Any clues?
<Mattias> TexasTaz: anything you like, RythmBox / Amarok or mp3blaster even
<phazeman> TexasTaz: w00t !
<phazeman> TexasTaz: do you remember me ?
<TexasTaz> Ahh Amorak
<TexasTaz> Yes sir phazeman How are you bro
<stephane> wow it's cool here
<TexasTaz> Long time now
<TexasTaz> no see
<phazeman> wow man ! years !!!
<phazeman> how are you ?
<Mattias> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stephane> I use amarok for my iPod
<TexasTaz> I see you made the move from n00b linux to a real distro
<PeRCeVaL> phazeman,  Feb 20 13:35:08 perceval-desktop kernel: [17186753.556000]  usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address
<Mattias> i use gtkpod for my ipod
<Mattias> ^_^
<phazeman> TexasTaz: i see that most of us old time mandy users moved to ubuntu :)
<PeRCeVaL> phazeman,  tahts what i get
<redear> okay another mind boggling dumb question: why isn't the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS DVD available for download via torrent?
<TexasTaz> Yeah I like Ubuntu however there are some things that are a bit cumbersome
<stephane> me I don't like gtkpod
<redear> http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-6-10-PC-Edition/dp/B000K2P4WW/sr=1-1/qid=1162590113?ie=UTF8&s=software&tag2=ubuntushipit-20
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: hmmm
<redear> i see it is available for sell, for around USD$10, not bad
<phazeman> TexasTaz: man.. i'm on it for almost 2 years
<redear> but then i have to wait
<okias> Hi, what is best for documents(video,music)? ext2 or ext3?
<phazeman> tatewaki: on and off
<iroc> hey guys
<PeRCeVaL> phazeman,  any suggestion ?
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: i'm thinking
<PeRCeVaL> k ty :D
<PeRCeVaL> my  WEBCAM is NGS
<iroc> i was wontering if someone coule help me out
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: lsmod | grep hcd
<phazeman> see if the driver already up
<Mattias> okias: Reiser4?
<PeRCeVaL> phazeman,  ehci_hcd               34696  0
<PeRCeVaL> ohci_hcd               22532  0
<PeRCeVaL> usbcore               134912  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<royel> okias: you will want to use a journaling file system, so ext3
<okias> Mattias: why ?
<TexasTaz> phazeman: How are the wife and kids bud that little should be what 3 years old
<Guard] [an> hi
<iroc> im on an AMD64 5000 dual core box, and neither the 64bit or the 32 bit runs very good on my box
<Guard] [an> is there a way to prevent gnome panel from sorting the windows alphabetically when grouping ?
<ingo_> hi guys
<PeRCeVaL> thtas what i get
<PeRCeVaL> ehci_hcd               34696  0
<PeRCeVaL> ohci_hcd               22532  0
<PeRCeVaL> usbcore               134912  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<ingo_> is there anyone that uses php?
<phazeman> texyeah they are 2 :)
<phazeman> they are all fine thanks :)
<phazeman> damn
<phazeman> TexasTaz: ^^^
<TexasTaz> Heheheh
<phazeman> that was for you :)
<Mattias> okias: its the fastest filesystem, its an atomic filesystem, which means that your filesystem operations either entirely occur, or they entirely don't, and they don't corrupt due to half occuring. it uses dancing trees, is based on plugins, and has an architected for military grade security ;)
<TexasTaz> I know bro
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: go here http://isabel.dit.upm.es/content/view/50/2/ and see for your cam
<TexasTaz> Remember we used to be ob the same wave length
<PeRCeVaL> ty
<TexasTaz> ob =on
<phazeman> TexasTaz: do you keep in touch with anyone from our old channel ?
<phazeman> Mattias: me and TexasTaz were chanops on #mandrake some time ago
<phazeman> about 2 years
<TexasTaz> Yeah well Hawkwind is going to work where I work soon
<phazeman> wow !
<phazeman> cool !~
<TexasTaz> -> hostgator.com all linux servers 2000 of them
<royel> Guard] [an: I can only say I know you can turn the grouping off altogether, may try asking in #gnome also
<PeRCeVaL> phazeman,  my webcam is supoorted there! :D
<monzie_> hi all
<Guard] [an> gonna ask there
<Mattias> ive been using gentoo for years until last week ( got tired of recompiling whole system cause of 700 new updates :P )
<TexasTaz> I see Habbe occaisionally he is suppose to come visit next year
<monzie_> my vmware installation if failing.. i just did apt-get install vmware-player
<Mattias> Do anyone know if there is ubuntu with Reiser4?
<Mattias> i really want that :P
<monzie_> and the post installtion configuration phase fails
<PORDO> Mattias don't we all.
<TexasTaz> Oh yeah
<TexasTaz> we were
<PeRCeVaL> phazeman,  i see my cam there, what should i do now ? :$
<olaf-t-hunter> anyone know why my mysql wont allow remote connections, i just get cannot connect to .... (i have added db privaldies) but its like its not even getting to the right place
<PORDO> Mattias i'm not so sure about the long-term future of reiser considering....
<phazeman> there is a link to the drivers page there PeRCeVaL
<monzie_> help!
<PORDO> TexasTaz you ever been to beaumont?
<monzie_> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<TexasTaz> Yes sir quite often actually have friends over in port neches and beaumont
<hdxx> did anyone manage to install beryl with fglrx  drivers on ati graphic card?
<PeRCeVaL> but i dont see the link for the drivers :$
<WaZ_phone> hdxx: im on it right now
<phazeman> TexasTaz: i miss habbe :)
<TexasTaz> Me too phazeman but he is making tons of coin in his new business
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: what is the exact name of your camera ?
<WaZ> hdxx: Just follow the tutorial on ubuntuguide.org
<redear> nevermind, torrent found
<PeRCeVaL> NGS Bullseye
<TexasTaz> PORDO did you see my response
<redear> thanks for helping
<phazeman> TexasTaz: is that the LTS project ?
<hdxx> WaZ: do you have maybe tutorial for it, because i always get error when i type beryl-manager
<redear> poor reiser is in jail
<TexasTaz> Well no not really he started a home rmodling biz
<PeRCeVaL> phazeman,  is ngs bullseye
<PORDO> TexasTaz i was in beaumont for several months before i came to seattle.
<youth_in_asia> redear what why?
<WaZ> hdxx: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29
<redear> for murdering every single windows users
<youth_in_asia> over his wife?>
<PORDO> my girlfriend is from there.
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: lsmod | grep spca
<phazeman> is there anything ?
<PORDO> SE Texas is HORRIBLE.
<PORDO> well, most of texas is horrible.
<TexasTaz> Oh one of our lead admins is in seattle right now
<PORDO> i'm moving back to san francisco.
<PORDO> jobs suck here.
<PeRCeVaL> i did
<PORDO> at least, doing the kind of no-skilled hospital work i'm into.
<PORDO> PeRCeVaL you moved back?
<PeRCeVaL> what do u mean ?
<TexasTaz> Yeah I feel ya partner
<PORDO> you said "i did".
<PeRCeVaL> yeah...
<PeRCeVaL> i did lsmod | grep spca
<PORDO> i worked at joe's crab shack in beaumont.  suck city.
<PeRCeVaL> it was to phazeman  :D
<TexasTaz> I work for hostgator.com and I love it all Linux House
<PORDO> hicks, all of them.
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: did you get any response ?
<phazeman> anything
<phazeman> or it was empty ?
<PeRCeVaL> no
<redear> this is very off topic
<PeRCeVaL> it was empty
<PeRCeVaL> perceval@perceval-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep spca
<PeRCeVaL> perceval@perceval-desktop:~$
<PORDO> i'm going to get my old job back in SF making 20$/hr. just doing easy paperwork.
<PORDO> so i can focus on my music.
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: sudo modprobe spci <press tab>
<phazeman> see if it completes to something
<PeRCeVaL> i get nothing by pressing tab
<dimovich> what script is responsible for turning off the power when the computer shutdowns ?
<PeRCeVaL> ahh now :D
<TexasTaz> how is it spelled amorak?
<WaZ> amarok
<phazeman> TexasTaz: AMAROK man
<PeRCeVaL> FATAL: Module spci not found.
<phazeman> it's not spci. it's spci5xx or something
<TexasTaz> Thanks WaZ
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: i told you to press tab to see if it completes to something
<PORDO> anyone here have a windows machine handy with google talk/voip?
<PeRCeVaL> perceval@perceval-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe spca5xx
<PeRCeVaL> perceval@perceval-desktop:~$
<PORDO> i'm trying to test something.
* TexasTaz getting old-timers disease
<PeRCeVaL> done
<kyug> hello, has anyone has some experience with dual monitor setup?
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: now try to work with your camer
<phazeman> camera
<PeRCeVaL> ok
<PeRCeVaL> let me see
<Dna^> hello
<TexasTaz> installing it now does it have the mp3 codec by default? amarok I mean
<PeRCeVaL> but i havent installed anydriver
<WaZ> kyug: you need to make double entries in xorg.conf
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: you just did with me
<phazeman> TexasTaz: apt-cache search codec | grep amarok
<WaZ> kyug: never tried it myself tho
<kyug> well I have xorg.conf that basically works well and I have dual monitor set up
<PeRCeVaL> its not working
<TexasTaz> phazeman You do that one more time
<TexasTaz> rofl
<PORDO> X is a mess.
<kyug> but it doesn't detect that the external is not connected
* TexasTaz gets his clue-by-4
<Dna^> how i cann't listen my mp3s on ubuntu hoary...and i have all the packg...
<phazeman> TexasTaz: yteah man.. thats me... :)
<WaZ> kyug: I think the whole trick is to have two displays
<kyug> which is very confusing when u use laptop itself
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: lsmod | grep spc
<flamesrock> I want to put ubuntu on my laptop, but my question is, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<PeRCeVaL> spca5xx               637648  0
<PeRCeVaL> videodev               10752  1 spca5xx
<PeRCeVaL> usbcore               134912  5 spca5xx,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<WaZ> kyug: ah yeah, i can't help sorry, haven't tried it yet ;-)
<wootcakes> well that was scary
<kyug> WaZ: ok thanks anyway
<olaf-t-hunter> what are the differences between kubuntu and ubunut?
<phazeman> olaf-t-hunter: gnome with kde
<WaZ> olaf-t-hunter: ubuntu = gnome kubuntu = KDE
<flamesrock> I know what the differences are, I want to know which is smoother
<flamesrock> a better overall experience
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: your camera is up and running now. try to see for some errors in the /var/log/messages
<olaf-t-hunter> ahh that makes sense
<PeRCeVaL> ok
<flamesrock> I'm used to KDE, but if gnome is faster overall, i'll use that
<flamesrock> so what do you guys think?
<phazeman> flamesrock: it's the same. you want fast - go to fluxbox or e17
<WaZ> flamesrock: if you don't know gnome and kde, go for ubuntu first, but it's a co:pletely arbitrary tip
<PeRCeVaL> Feb 20 13:48:21 perceval-desktop kernel: [17187546.564000]  Linux video capture interface: v1.00
<PeRCeVaL> Feb 20 13:48:21 perceval-desktop kernel: [17187546.596000]  usbcore: registered new driver spca5xx
<PeRCeVaL> Feb 20 13:48:21 perceval-desktop kernel: [17187546.596000]  drivers/media/video/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: spca5xx driver 00.57.08 registered
<olaf-t-hunter> right im nearly there
<WaZ> flamesrock: you can always "install' kde on ubuntu and basically end up with kubuntu
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: your camera should be working now
<PeRCeVaL> ok
<PeRCeVaL> ty
<flamesrock> true, but then I'm left with wasted packages :/
<phazeman> try starting some app and see if the lamp on the camera turns on (the small green one usually)
<PeRCeVaL> it doenst turn on
<TexasTaz> Okay guys what do I use to convert my mp3's to ogg cuz this is failing and giving error
<WaZ> flamesrock: if you like KDE, go for kubuntu ;-)
<olaf-t-hunter> can you run php on mongrel?
<phazeman> TexasTaz: i was usualy running grip or something
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: hmmm...
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: did you try looking for it on the ubuntu forums ?
<PeRCeVaL> yah
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: it's just i don't have the device here and i don't have much time to look for it
<phazeman> PeRCeVaL: nothing ?
<PeRCeVaL> nah
<PeRCeVaL> i will try more later
<PeRCeVaL> ty for ur help man
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S01060c0c0c0c0c01.gv.shawcable.net]  by LjL
<phazeman> you are welcome
<phazeman> welp.. going to work for a little... :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b plex0r*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.101.7.20]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.248.146.195.dynamic.adsl.abo.nordnet.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-160-48-247.hr.hr.cox.net]  by LjL
<phazeman> TexasTaz: hope to see you again here man
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cbhworld> When's feisty due out?
<WaZ> cbhworld: April
<cypher1> cbhworld: april 19 i think
<cbhworld> Thanks,
<Mac40DO> hi! Wie kriege ich idn-domains mit bind zum laufen?
<WaZ> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Trixsey> I'm getting this error (http://www.mathbin.net/8137) on boot over and over, and it's getting irritating. Can I remove it somehow?
<Mac40DO> oh, sorry
<Mac40DO> my fault
<WaZ> kein problem ich spreche nur ein bissen deutsch :D
<peyrolr> vdr program says "please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR". My problem is locale shows that I am not using UTF8. so I am at a loss to understand where it manages to find some UTF8. any idea (using edgy)?
<Mac40DO> How can I get bind to work with idn-domains?
<TexasTaz> I am not ripping from cd I just need to convert them
<gilnim> hello
<TexasTaz> They are in a Dir on my hd in this laptop
<TexasTaz> in = on
<WaZ> Mac40DO: not sure :-S
<gilnim> what's the command for overwriting the harddrive with zeros?
<WaZ> gilnim: shred?
<gilnim> what's the command for overwriting the harddrive with zeros?yes
<gilnim> oh .... :) i want to delete all data on my harddrive because i have to send it to Western Digital
<WaZ> gilnim: lol good thinking :D
<gilnim> WaZ: Do you have a good idea to do that?
<whonicca> does writing large files to ntfs take longer than ext3?
<WaZ> gilnim: just a sec
<gilnim> whonicca: I think so.
<WaZ> gilnim: shred -f -z /dev/yourhd
<gilnim> thanks
<WaZ> it can take a long time gilnim
<gilnim> ok
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s down but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s,I have tested extensively, with an without the server in the picture an it keeps coming back to the server being the only time things slowdown. I replaced all the nics just earlier today. Any clues from you experts?
<timon> Can PLS somebody help me? I have a problem with Ubuntu installation...
<WaZ> timon: what problem?
<Dna^> hello
<timon> @WAZ: I want to install Ubuntu 6.06 & 6.10 but i get a XSERVER error :( Can u help me?
<WaZ>   -z, --zero     add a final overwrite with zeros to hide shredding > yeah like a whole partition full of zeroes is not an indication of shredding :D
<WaZ> timon: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dna^> i have a problem i just installed xmms and when i try to play a mp3 the xmmsplayer stops doing nothing
<timon> @ WaZ : I write /etc/X11/xorg.conf...its the same?
<WaZ> timon: reconfigure should rewrite the file
<WaZ> timon: if live cd works, it should work after install
<whonicca> Dna^, aptitude install mpg321
<valehru> Hey guys, do any of ye know an open source free web based app that can track use case, manage testing and bugs etc?  I want to set it up on my Lan and use it to manage my project
<TexasTaz> Alrighty guys I am outta here I have to go to work
<TexasTaz> Ya'll have a good day today and phazeman you have a good night
<WaZ> you to TexasTaz
<slippyr4> hi all. in edgy, by default, fstab contains uuid's for partitions to mount instead of device names. is it possible to do this is dapper? it uses device names. also in dapper, "vol_id" isn;t installed. can anyone say what package it's in?
<ikonia_> slippyr4 the device component in the kernel isn't updated to the correct level to use the device id's
<Dna^> whonicca No candidate version found for mpg321
<TexasTaz> LaterZ
<WaZ> Dna^: might need to add other repositories
<whonicca> yea =P
<slippyr4> ikonia: ok, nm
<WaZ> in System>Administration>Software sources
<slippyr4> now i get to find out if pvmove is broken. it's broken in edgy
<WaZ> how did it go hdxx?
<ikonia_> slippyr4 pvmove works
<hdxx> WaZ: didn't work :(
<WaZ> did you add the lines at the bottom of your xorg.conf?
<hdxx> yes
<WaZ> to disable AIGXL and Composite
<hdxx> i can copy xrog on pastbin
<WaZ> did you start the session as xgl?
<hdxx> i tryped beryl-manager
<Dna^> WaZ wich repositories i have to add?
<hdxx> and i get errors
<WaZ> Dna^: I believe Universe
<gh0st> hello, can i access a remote desktop from a lan (and only from there)!?
<WaZ> hdxx: in your login window, change you session to use XGL
<WaZ> hdxx: not the standard gnome
<Dna^> WaZ all? :)
<ikonia_> gh0st yes
<WaZ> Dna^: yeah, just add them all ;-)
<gh0st> ikonia: how? i would prefer doing in VNC, but it SHOULDB only be on the lan, so no internet etc... is this possbile?
<hdxx> WaZ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6705/
<WaZ> Dna^: alternatively, just install easyubuntu http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<ikonia_> don't install easy ubuntu
<WaZ> hdxx: did you reboot?
<hdxx> just x server
<slippyr4> ikonia_ : it really doesn't , certainly not with the out-the-box device mapper stuff, kernel & lvm tools
<WaZ> hdxx: did you just install drivers?
<ritchiee> what is the best method to encrypt a linux ext3 filesystem? also what encryption would be best?
<gh0st> i mean the VNC server should only be accessible via local (router) lan although it has an internet connect, how can i do this?
<WaZ> hdxx: your old drivers might not be unloaded properly
<gh0st> WaZ: truecrypt !
<whonicca> Dna^, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ikonia_> slippyr4 works fine for me
<gh0st> ritchiee: truecrypt !
<hdxx> WaZ: direct rendering is on yes
<ikonia_> gh0st usea private IP address
<WaZ> hdxx: you sure you selected xgl as your session right?
<burepe> can you run 2 firefoxes on the same comp?
<ikonia_> use a
<whonicca> Dna^, Ensure the relevant repositories are enabled. Click System  Administration  Synaptic Package Manager  Settings  Repositories and then click Add. Check the Community maintained (Universe) and Non-free (Multiverse) boxes. When you close the window, click Reload.
<whonicca> quote unquote
<ikonia_> burepe as in two different versions ?
<gh0st> ikona_: could you be a bit more precise? what is that?
<Dna^> WaZ but i have ubuntu hoary version, no problem?
<hdxx> WaZ: i didn't because i don't want to load beryl when i log in..
<ikonia_> gh0st private IP address is a none internet routable ip address
<WaZ> Dna^: not sure ;-)
<burepe> the same version?
<burepe> like change the name and path or something
<WaZ> hdxx: it doesn't
<ikonia_> burepe yesh , just click the launch icon 2 times and you'll get two sessions
<ikonia_> burepe why do you need to change the path  ?
<gh0st> ikonia_: but the pc should be connect to internet, just not accessible trough vnc from there (for security reasons)
<whonicca> Dna^, follow those instructions i just posted and try that command again
<ikonia_> gh0stgh0st disable vnc then
<whonicca> the one i originally posted
<WaZ> hdxx: it will only load it if you add it in your session
<timon821> WaZ: I type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but he says "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root"
<ikonia_> gh0st or firewall it
<Dna^> whonicca ok
<burepe> I am using google browser sync but there are somethings I don't want to use with it
<WaZ> timon821: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ikonia_> burepe basiclly - its not a good idea to install firefox 2 times to different location, same version or different
<burepe> k
<gh0st> ikonia_:here's the situation: i want an internet-connect download-only-pc accessible REMOTELY, but ONLY from the LAN
<hdxx> WaZ: here is my xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6706/
<gh0st> can anyone help me with this?
<WaZ> hdxx: it looks good, but you _have_ to chose xgl as your session for it to work, it will not load beryl by default, you still have to start beryl-manager manually if you do
<burepe> gh0st: set up desktop sharing and use vnc
<ikonia_> gh0st ok - so firewall oall out going traffic that your don't want
<hdxx> WaZ: ok i will try
<burepe> only problem is signing in
<WaZ> hdxx: :D
<burepe> gh0st: I don't think you can sign in with vnc
<gh0st> burepe: how do you mean? sign in?
<burepe> you got the log in page right
<gh0st> ?
<burepe> I don' t think you can connect with vnc before you get to the log in page
<gh0st> i want to set up a vnc
<burepe> only after
<burepe> is the remote server on your local network?
<WaZ> gh0st: you might have to allow remote hosts
<ikonia_> gh0st just setup vnc to listen on your lan nic - then firewall anything you don't want to have access from the internet
<burepe> yah
<hdxx> WaZ: is it enough if i restart just X
<WaZ> hdxx: just log out, change session to xgl and log in
<hdxx> ok
<gh0st> ikonia_: so basically, i should allow only local ip addresses and the downloading app, right?
<ikonia_> yup
<gh0st> ...with the firewall
<nexeus> can someone help my Rclick or Lclick does not work on xubuntu desktop? plz
<olaf-t-hunter> anyone know the bin-path for my php-cgi ?
<itscoldoutside> hi
<gh0st> ikonia_: another thing is : is it then possible to transfer (via FAST lan) from this pc to mine with vnc client?
<itscoldoutside> anyone knows a mass mailer for linux ?
<ikonia_> gh0st transfer what ?
<ikonia_> itscoldoutside sendmail
<bigli> libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1-0.5 is to be installed---- what does it means?
<burepe> gh0st: do you mean local lan?
<gh0st> ikonia_: i meant *files* from the harddisk to mine
<WaZ> gh0st: I would use ssh or ftp for transfering files
<itscoldoutside> ikonia_ sendmail isnt a mail server ?
<WaZ> hdxx: how did it go?
<ikonia_> itscoldoutside yes
<burepe> gh0st: yeah but why don't you just share folders for that?
<gh0st> WaZ: an ftp server for this purpose!?
<bigli> someone help me please
<jrib> bigli: what version of ubunut are you using?
<gh0st> burepe: how can i access this shared folder then?
<hdxx> WaZ: (beryl-manager:8014): Gtk-WARNING **: it's not possible find a module_path pixmap :d i will remove beryl and install again
<burepe> gh0st: so you want a download box on a local network? What is the other comp? linux?
<itscoldoutside> ikonia_ I was thinking of a marketing mailer app
<bigli> edgy
<WaZ> hdxx: strange, try rebooting maybe...
<gh0st> burepe: yes (damn small linux) and here ubuntu linux (main box)
<jrib> bigli: k, try to preface your responses with my name so they get highlighted for me.  Can you please pastebin your sources.list?
<jrib> !pastebin | bigli
<ubotu> bigli: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia_> itscoldoutside ezmlm
<burepe> ghost which one is the download box?
<gh0st> burepe: the dsl box, not the ubuntu
<ikonia_> itscoldoutside just make sure you have an smtp relay that a.) allows mass mailing b.) isn't blacklisted
<buli> nee,stel nie belang nie
<burepe> gh0st: so you want to know how to set up dsl not ubuntu right?
<itscoldoutside> ikonia_ my stmp server allows me to send mass mailing
<royel> !cn | buli
<ubotu> buli: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gh0st> burepe: but it doesn't matter what os is there, because it's simply linux. i only need to acces desktop remotely (safely) and transfer files from the dl-box to mine
<ikonia_> itscoldoutside is it your server on a DSL /cable line ?
<burepe> gh0st: it is just that we know ubuntu not dsl
<hdxx> WaZ: i'm installing again, we'll see:d
<burepe> gh0st: do this
<itscoldoutside> ikonia_ no
<bigli> how?
<gh0st> burepe: ok, so let's say it's ubuntu
<WaZ> hdxx: good luck ;-)
<gh0st> xubuntu
<Hasrat_USA> can anyone experienced with partitioning using gparted help me out? i'm willing to send him/her 5 dollars through money order. no gimmick, no BS
<ikonia_> just checking, want to make sure its not blacklisted
<itscoldoutside> ikonia_ its from the ISP
<ikonia_> super
<jrib> !anyone | Hasrat_USA
<ubotu> Hasrat_USA: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<burepe> gh0st: get dsl to boot with out a log in. Then set up desktop sharing in the settings
<WaZ> hdxx: it worked directly when I followed the tutorial here
<bigli> what is paste bin?
<royel> !pastebin | bigli
<ubotu> bigli: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia_> Hasrat_USA whats the problem, we help for free in here
<burepe> gh0st: that will allow you to connect over a local network with just the ip address
<gh0st> burepe: i will install xuubntu or ubuntu on it, so how would it work then?
<SecrethX> is there a problem with VLC playing dual layer DVDs?
<hdxx> WaZ: beryl work for me if i have opensource drivesrs :)
<hdxx> drivers*
<ikonia_> gh0st you need to read the basiscs, there are good docs on wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.com
<gh0st> burepe: so basically i need to enable sharing of folders in the dl-box, and can simply access it trough nautilus then?
<gh0st> (assuming i know the IP, of course)
<WaZ> hdxx: might be because your modules didnt unload properly, hence why i suggest a restart
<burepe> gh0st: I can't tell you how to do the skip sign in thing, but if the comp has no monitor and keyboard then you have to get it to the desk top before you access it with the other comp via vnc
<WaZ> hdxx: looks good doesn't it?
<burepe> yeah
<hdxx> WaZ: yep:)
<gh0st> burepe: i can access it no problem
<burepe> gh0st: system> administration>shared folders
<gh0st> it's just more confortable to do it from mine
<burepe> gh0st: share the folders you want there
<WaZ> hdxx: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Tips/Default_Commands usefull info
<gh0st> burepe: and how can i access/copy it when it's shared?
<hdxx> i added to bookmark :D
<burepe> gh0st: then go to system>prefrences>remote desktop
<Hasrat_USA> okay it goes like this: i have windows XP and it's installed in only one drive called C:. except C i don't have any other drive. the c drive is 143.95 GB big, of which 12 GB has been used so far and 131.86 GB isn't used (free). I also have 5 GB of unallocated space. to make it easier, here is a screenshot http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrx7.png
<burepe> gh0st: go on the other comp and it should see the download box
<Homer> Hiya ppl what the best program for mouse gestures
<Homer> Hiya ppl what the best program for mouse gestures
<Hasrat_USA> of which 12 GB has been used so far and 131.86 GB isn't used (free). I also have 5 GB of unallocated space. to make it easier, here is a screenshot http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrx7.png
<burepe> gh0st: just drag and drop
<burepe> gh0st: are you talking about using a torrent program?
<gh0st> burepe: yes
<illsci> hey where is the proper place to put link speed settings.... which file?  I didn't see anything about it in the interfaces man page...
<jrib> bigli: do you understand what you need to do?
<gh0st> burepe: you got any better solutions?
<Hasrat_USA> now i need someone to tell me exactly what to do, step by step
<bigli> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/364886
<Hasrat_USA> i want to install linux on a single 60 GB HDD and 1 GB for swap
<timon> WaZ are you here?
<Slart> Hasrat_USA: what's the goal? install ubuntu? make place on the drive for a linux partition or two?
<burepe> gh0st: you can set azureus to monitor a folder so on your main comp set it firefox to always download .torrent files to that folder on the download box.
<filou> hi
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: 5 GB aint much, but other wise, you select the free space, create a partition in ext3 or reiserfs
<Hasrat_USA> also, in future, if need be, i would like borrow space from XP and add it to the single 60 GB linux ext partition
<bigli> jrib: can we have private messaging? i will be confuse in this room
<WaZ> timon: yup, how did it go?
<jrib> bigli: please join #ubuntu-classroom
<Slart> does ubuntu shrink ntfs partitions?
<boubbin_> i juts downloaded 6.10, is it possible to upgrade from 6.10 to the newest somehow ?
<Hasrat_USA> Slart: install ubuntu and make place on the drive for a linux ext3 partition of 60 GB and 1 GB swap
<gh0st> burepe: ok, but from time to time i need to ACCESS the pc, although Azureus has nice webUI.
<burepe> gh0st: then you surf on the main one, when you download the .torrent file it goes in to the monitored folder and azureus auto starts downloading it
<bigli> ok jrib
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: is it a new XP install?
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<Hasrat_USA> delol did it
<burepe> gh0st: use vnc for that
<Hasrat_USA> dell
<IdleOne> boubbin, version 7.04 is still beta you dont want to upgrade unless you know what you are doing
<burepe> gh0st: then go to system>prefrences>remote desktop
<boubbin_> IdleOne: but later ?
<gh0st> burepe: that's a very good idea with the azureus monitoring, thanks for that
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: then select your xp partition and type resize: then chose size of your HD - 54 GB
<burepe> gh0st: that will let you access it with vnc
<Hasrat_USA> why 54?
<Hasrat_USA> ok
<WaZ> euh not type
<Hasrat_USA> ty
<IdleOne> boubbin, yes when 7.04 is ready you will be able to upgrade from the upgrade-manager
<gh0st> burepe: can i "mount" this remote folder at each start?
<burepe> gh0st: the plugins for azureus are where it is at. You can do anything.
<timon> @ Waz: The code was right but at the end of the configure ( at least i set the monitor colordepht) , came the message "xserver-xorg postins warning: overwriting possibly-customaised configurationfiles; backup in ..."
<boubbin_> ok, nice1
<WaZ> not 54 , size of your HD - 54
<IdleOne> !fiesty | boubbin
<ubotu> boubbin: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<burepe> if it is shared it will just be there
<TeePOG> afternoon all
<WaZ> timon: yes that's normal
<burepe> gh0st: just save a shortcut on the main compengi_
<burepe> comp
<timon> @ WaZ : and now?
<WaZ> timon: did it fail to load X?
<burepe> gh0st: install ubuntu on the download box. you will have a much easier time
<gh0st> burepe: for the dl-box, which vnc SERVER do i need?
<skar> hi all, i've got a asus p5b motherboad with jmicron ide, i can run fedora core 6 correctly, but ubuntu install cd hangs? any fix for this?
<burepe> gh0st: you don't need any just enable remote desktop shareing where I told you
<gh0st> i need one to access it via "remot desktop", isn't it?
<jrib> skar: feisty herd-3 installed fine for me
<yaman> what is the similar program to winrar in ubuntu ?
<jrib> skar: (live cd only)
<burepe> then on the main comp in any vlc viewer put in the internal ip address of the dl box
<jrib> !rar | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Hasrat_USA> 7zip
<Hasrat_USA> WaZ: here is what i got after following your instruction http://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1gx5.png
<gh0st> burepe: now, i'm confused, there's a "remote folder" and "remote desktop ACCESS", but no "create remote desktop"?
<skar> jrib: u mean this http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/releases/feisty/herd-3/feisty-desktop-i386.iso ?
<burepe> gh0st:  you need a vnc viewer on the main comp
<burepe> that is it
<skar> jrib: did the rtl8168B gige nic work too?
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: good, now select the empty space and create new partition
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: 1 GB, linux_swap as FS type
<burepe> gh0st: go to system>prefrences>remote desktop
<eck090> is it possible to mount my iwndows drive so i can access some of the files?
<gh0st> burepe: ok, but the dl-box MUST act as a server
<burepe> gh0st: do you have that path?
<eck090> windows*
<jrib> skar: both nics are detected and have an associated driver, but I've only tested the bottom one
<gh0st> burepe: yep
<burepe> gh0st: that is all already there under the remote desktop settings
<skar> jrib: both?!?! i've got only 1 nic, i've only the basic p5b, not the deluxe one?
<burepe> just click the boxes
<burepe> and add a password
<burepe> if you want
<jrib> skar: oh, I have deluxe, I don't know then
<Hasrat_USA> WaZ: http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2go9.png
<gh0st> burepe: ok, saw it. now if i don't have ubuntu, there's the problem :-) ...
<hdxx> WaZ: i give up with beryl :D
<skar> jrib: hehe ok, at least the ide/sata on the jmicron works in addition to the intel sata ports?
<burepe> gh0st: that is why all of this will be easir with ubuntu
<burepe> gh0st: can you put ubuntu on the dl box/
<burepe> ?
<gh0st> burepe do you know how the programs are called
<SecrethX> is there a problem with duallayer dvds in ubuntu? it doesnt detect mine :S
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA:  New size: 1024, Filesystem: linux_swap
<Hasrat_USA> okay
<TeePOG> anyone here available for troubleshooting help with Ubuntu installation? The installer keeps crashing
<burepe> gh0st: what programs?
<WaZ> hdxx: didn't work with fglrx?
<jrib> skar: yep, give the live cd a try to test things out
<hdxx> nop
<burepe> gh0st: the viewer on the main box?
<gh0st> burepe: i could, but it's an extremely low spec box, and ubuntu is not what i would call 'lightweight'
<castor> hello there
<gh0st> burepe: the server on the dl-box
<burepe> gh0st: what are the specs
<eck090> teepog: that usto happen to me when i last installed it, i just kept trying and it worked
<skar> jrib: ok thanks will try it NOW can't wait to get ubuntu on this boxen
<burepe> gh0st: I use ubuntu on a 50 dollar comp
<WaZ> hdxx: might be a problem with the radeon 9200 and fglrx drivers, but don't take my word for it
<Hasrat_USA> WaZ: and what should i chose in the 'create as' drop down menu? is linux_swap gonna be primary or extended?
<burepe> gh0st: works fine
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: primary
<gh0st> burepe:  i mean the program "system>prefrences>remote desktop"
<Hasrat_USA> ok
<burepe> gh0st: it is not a program it is a setting
<SecrethX> hdxx,  I have Radeon 9200SE card, and beryl is working sweet
<TeePOG> eck090, believe me when I say I've tried everything... even the CD defect checker option crashes back to Busybox
<Hasrat_USA> WaZ: then?
<burepe> gh0st: enable desktop shareing
<timon> @ WaZ: i dont really now...i set the monitocolorpepht and when i say "OK" the configwindow becomes smaller and than the massage comes "xserver-xorg postintsd warning: overwriting possibly-customised configurationfile; back up in ...."and under there i cna type texts...
<hdxx> SecrethX: with fglrx drivers ?
<eck090> teepog: did you try the safe mode?
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: then click on the remainder, and create a new partition
<gh0st> burepe: i have also other reasons for not using ubuntu- like learning more from linux and experiment (as i will have the free time)
<SecrethX> hdxx, no.. aiglx worked fine here
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: leave new size intact and choose reiserfs as filesystem
<TeePOG> eck090, yes i did
<gh0st> burepe: i mean the APP ""system>prefrences>remote desktop" so i could also INSTALL it on the non-ubuntu-dl-box
<TeePOG> eck090, i even tried text-mode install and command-line only installation
<bauer77> is there a way to undo a delete?
<WaZ> hdxx: just use aiglx ;-)
<jrib> bauer77: how did you delete?
<SecrethX> is there a problem with duallayer dvds in ubuntu? it doesnt detect mine :S
<burepe> gh0st: you are in for a hell of a ride if you are going to do this with any other distro. I promise. If so you should be asking these questions on the dsl channel
<Hasrat_USA> http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3lf9.png waz
<timon> @ WaZ: i dont really now...it doesnt says that  is installed oder failed...i set the monitocolorpepht and when i say "OK" the configwindow becomes smaller and than the massage comes "xserver-xorg postintsd warning: overwriting possibly-customised configurationfile; back up in ...."and under there i cna type texts...
<bauer77> rm (filename)
<royel> burepe: thats exactly what I was thinking just now
<jrib> bauer77: is the file still being accessed by any programs/
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: change filesystem to resiserfs
<gh0st> burepe: well anyway, thanks for the help
<bauer77> no
<eck090> then im all out of ideas because the same problem happend to me
<jrib> bauer77: then no, not really
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: then add
<bauer77> lol, thanks
<hdxx> WaZ: is that version OpenGL version string: 1.3.1091 (X4.3.0-8.28.8)
<burepe> gh0st: that is what I am telling you. We use ubuntu. I can not say how to go about doing this on another distro. I will guarentee it will take you 10 times longer though
<hdxx> its ok ?
<Hasrat_USA> done waz
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: now continue
<Hasrat_USA> should it also be a primary partition?
<gh0st> burepe: as said, i'm lucky to have a bit of time for some weeks :-) and i love linux problems haha
<castor> May someone help me? i want to know how to update the Nvidia graphic driver ( i've downloaded the ***.run) from nvidia website. And if it would be possible to talk in private it would be marvelous because i'm not used to the crazy IRC information flow :p
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: and make a screenshot after
<timon> @ WaZ: i dont really now...it doesnt says that  is installed oder failed...i set the monitocolorpepht and when i say "OK" the configwindow becomes smaller and than the massage comes "xserver-xorg postintsd warning: overwriting possibly-customised configurationfile; back up in ...."and under there i cna type texts...
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: it should detect your swap and / automatically
<kenthomson> castor, check out the script "envy" created by albert that grabs the latest nvidia driver from their site and installs it for you
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: and mount your windows partition on /media/windows
<WaZ> timon: strange
<burepe> gh0st: I don't think you will get azureus running on a dsl box easily. so there goes the monitored folder. plus setting up sharing or vnc on other distros can be crazy. ubuntu just works
<burepe> gh0st: good luck
<WaZ> timon: what happens when you reboot?
<burepe> gh0st: what are the specs of the comp you are using. I have never seen one that can' handle ubuntu.
<timon> WaZ: what is the code for reebot?
<WaZ> timon: sudo reboot
<castor> kenthomson: allright i'll try that out right away
<olaf-t-hunter> linux is pretty bloody cool
<olaf-t-hunter> it only took me 3 days to get it setup how i wanted :)
<WaZ> olaf-t-hunter: the setup time will shrinken after a while ;-)
<gh0st> burepe: hey, DSL is debian based
<olaf-t-hunter> yeah, took me 3 hours to setup php the first time on windows, 10 mins the second
<burepe> gh0st: still. debian is hard to use even
<WaZ> olaf-t-hunter: well it will be the same on linux
<burepe> goodluck
<gh0st> burepe: thanks
<olaf-t-hunter> yeah im hoping :) was a lot more fun on linux
<kenthomson> Help; kernel question; right now i am downloading and installing linux-i386 kernel for installation on my U.6.10 instead of the generic x_86 as i am told it offers better speed for my PC (AMD 2600XP+). Now the point is i have set it to download in synaptic, will after installing it magically work after rebooting my computer? Or will it cause problems with nvidia drivers which depend on some linux-kernel-headers (or whatever that thing is called)? Do i
<kenthomson>  need to do anything else? Or will everything work after reboot? I have seen inhumanely complex sites talking about linux kernel, but as of now i don't know how to do it, and i am downloading it through synaptic. PLease help.
<WaZ> olaf-t-hunter: you should install beryl ;-)
<erUSUL> !generic | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: What is it you're trying to do? I've seen loads of evangelism but hardly any technical details? :p
<erUSUL> kenthomson: read this email and you will see that the one you are dling is not going to give you any more speed
<timon> @ WaZ: it doesnt reboot...it sais i should keep the Cd or close ist and press enter...but it doesnt work when i press ist
<burepe> gh0st: thanks for that. You should tell him how to set up a download box in dsl
<burepe> sorry gh0st
<WaZ> timon: your booting a live cd?
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: evangelism!? hehe what i want to do:  i want to install DSL on a download-only-box which would run 24/7. 2 Questions: how can i access the desktop and CONTROL the programs (VNC, but what exactly, which client, etc...) 2.) I want to make a "shared" folder on the DL-Box, accessible both from Linux (Ubuntu) and Windows, and in a LAN. The best would a good secured way :-)
<burepe> IntuitiveNipple: : thanks for that. You should tell him how to set up a download box in dsl
<ikonia_> gh0st join DSL support - this is but ubuntu
<ikonia_> this is for ubuntu
<timon> @WaZ: the desktop cd for amd64cpus...
<bauer77> where do I need to mount a hard drive for it to show up under computer?
<ikonia_> yes
<ikonia_> bauer77 yes
<ikonia_> bauer77 if you want to access it
<bauer77> ikonia where do I mount it to is what I am asking
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: Do you *need* a graphical desktop - you could just use SSH. If you do want a graphical desktop then the VNC server package installed on DSL, and VNC client on your 'local' PC
<WaZ> timon: oh ok, I thought you had ubuntu installed, what graphics card do you have?
<jrib> bauer77: /media/FOOBAR
<ikonia_> bauer77 mount it where you want -its your choice
<bauer77> I am FOOBAR but thanks jrib
<timon> WaZ: ati x800gto...@ the XServer-configuration he found it automaticly...
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: if i didn't need a desktop access, could i do everything (like also starting programs) with SSH?
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: To share stuff - install Samba on the DSL box, create the share (use the samba docs for examples) so its available to your network
<ikonia_> gh0st yes, but that fact that your asking all this suggests you won't have the skills to admin / setup the box
<burepe> exactly
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: Yes, and a  LOT quicker, too. All the programs on your DSL box will be 'server' type applications I'd guess?
<ikonia_> gh0st for dsl suport - join the dsl support mail lists/irc channel
<gh0st> ikonia_:that doesn't mean i never could
<burepe> which is why I love UBUNTU
<ikonia_> gh0st I didn't say you wouldn't be able to ever - I'm just warning you of this in advance
<WaZ> timon: what version of ubuntu are you trying timon?
<burepe> word
<timon> WaZ: 6.10 64bit ver
<IntuitiveNipple> From Ubtuntu you can use XTerm to start an ssh session to the DSL server, or, if DSL is running a desktop, use VNC viewer from Ubuntu
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: thanks for your REAL help. but i need the the graphical interface, but a MINIMAL one, so i probably need VNC. which VNC server app would you recommend?
<Vilhelms> For some reason, when I run Gnome in Xgl none of my keyboard shortcuts (Such as Alt+F2) do not work. They work if I run in the default gnome session. Here is my Xgl session script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6709/plain/. Does anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<WaZ> timon, you need to use the radeon driver instead of ati
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: I'd recommend *not* installing a desktop on the DSL box if you only want to remote-control it - you *could* install Webmin (a web-server-based administrator) on it to make controlling it easier
<ikonia_> gh0st vnc is not a desktop system - so it doesn't effect how fat or small your desktop is
<DBFT> if i put a FAT formatted SD card in my linux pc
<DBFT> what would the path look like?
<timon> WaZ: how can i install the driver and where i can found it?
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: unfortunately i need one (some programs like azureus need one)
<tanim> hi, to what package is gnome-theme-manager attached?
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: VNC is VNC... there are several 'flavours' but they are all essentially the same. Find the one for DSL and install the .deb, you will be able to connect to that from Ubuntu's VNC viewer
<WaZ> timon: you have to change your /etc/X11/worg.conf file
<WaZ> xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: You can run azurus 'headless'
<Arcad3> how can i login as diferent user from console,i'm tired using ssh
<WaZ> and replace "ati" with "radeon" in device
<royel> gh0st: use torrentflux instead of azureas, it's a webdriven torrent service.
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: really? would you mind telling me how. because i can also control Azureus via Web UI (plugin)
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: See this wiki: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/ConsoleUI
<ikonia_> gh0st there are guides in the ubuntu wiki and forums to help you - search them a bit
<timon> WaZ: how can i go in the Device? what is the code for that?
<WaZ> timon: alternatively, you could use the 32bit version of 6.10
<WaZ> do you know how to use vi timon?
<doojin> I'm now on ubuntu
<Arcad3> how can i login as another user in console?
<royel> royel: vnc is not the answer your looking for, it does NOT create a desktop environment, it simply allows you to connect to one that already EXISTS
<doojin> I feel peace
<royel> err
<ikonia_> Arcad3 su (switch user)
<timon> I only know the BIOS for windiws but jnot for Ubuntu
<ikonia_> su $user
<royel> ghost: vnc is not the answer your looking for, it does NOT create a desktop environment, it simply allows you to connect to one that already EXISTS
<Arcad3> :D thanks
<ikonia_> timon the bios is nothing to do with windows or ubuntu
<Vilhelms> For some reason, when I run Gnome in Xgl none of my keyboard shortcuts (Such as Alt+F2) do not work. They work if I run in the default gnome session. Here is my Xgl session script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6709/plain/. Does anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<doojin> royel : It's less
<kenthomson> People please don't mind my not-answering i have got a kernel question above, please read it and post your answer, i am currently experiencing a lag of over 35 seconds.
<doojin> royel : vnc just transmits images
<royel> doojin: sorry?
<TomPurnell> Vilhelms: surely none of your shortcuts not working is good?
<ikonia_> kenthomson whats the question
<WaZ> timon: it has nothing to do with your BIOS, I suggest you try the 32 bit version of ubuntu
<timon> How can i go to the Device? I dont know that ^^
<Vilhelms> TomPurnell, Good? Not so much good, I'd like them to work again :(
<timon> Ok i used the 32biut ver
<doojin> I just doubled the size of linux partition
<WaZ> timon: you have to go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf (which is a configuration file)
<TomPurnell> Vilhelms: oh. the double negative was unintentional then
<Vilhelms> TomPurnell, Oh lol
<Orfeous> hmm..
<WaZ> timon: in your device section, you should changre the line: 	Driver      "ati"  to 	Driver      "radeon"
<Orfeous> my console and KDE fonts looks really nasty on my LCD monitor.
<Orfeous> what to install?
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: you rock. you told me everything i needed to know. so i will install DSL on the dl-box, install all needed programs (without GUI) and configure everything (+shared folder with SMB), and reboot in text-only mode, start the programs, and control the pc via my ubuntu box and SSH (although this might get complicated...). but basically, it's that,?
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: There's always pitfalls along the way, but remember, Google is your friend :p
<royel> kenthomson: if I'm not mistaking, you will have an additional boot option in Grub, you can press ESC at boot time to see the Grub Menu.
<ikonia_> kenthomson I'm waiting to see your question
<burepe> ikonia_ do you know ubuntu's minium requrements?
<royel> ikonia_: he asked it several pages above
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: Controlling programs is *usually* a case of doing a variation of "sudo /etc/init.d/<program> start | stop | restart
<unop> http://google.com/linux would be a better friend
<ikonia_> royel I can't see it
<krantix> hi! is there an easy way to install MYSQL GUI tools on ubuntu? is there a repository somewhere?
<ikonia_> burepe I think the realistic requirments are P3 700 256 ram
<WaZ> krantix: try phpmyadmin
<ikonia_> krantix apt-get install mysql-admin
<TeePOG> erm, doesn't VNC launch a separate X session?
<cntb> anyone familiar with scribus DTP ?
<TeePOG> I know it just connects to the existing one in Windows
<TeePOG> but in *nix it's different
<burepe> ikonia ghost says that his box can't handle ubuntu but he never said the specs. I feel like he is gonna get really lost on that trip
<WaZ> TeePOG: yeah i think it does
<ikonia_> burepe he didn't really understand what he was saying, so I suspect your right
<krantix> ikonia, WaZ, thanks but i need the mysql migration tool to convert all my access databases to mysql... it's not included in the mysql admin ... :-(
<ikonia_> krantix if its not in the repo - its not there
<burepe> ikonia_ whe all have to go there some time though I guess
<IntuitiveNipple> Good grief, guys, let up on the guy! He's willing to explore and LEARN... encourage him!
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: although if i controlled everything with VNC, it could work 'out-of-the-box'. but as i have fortunately some free time, why not learn these (useful?) things?. do you think it would need significantly more resources (POWER) to run a gui + VNC than only
<WaZ> krantix: there are migration tools under windows
<burepe> step by step
<Hasrat_USA> Waz hey waz i got a question. in one of those screenshots, did you see the word boot next to sda2? what would happen if i delete the first partition, which is called sda1?
<gh0st> *text-mode
<krantix> WaZ, please no more windows for me :-)))) ikonia, i will try to compile from source...
<burepe> gh0st: what are your specs
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: just a sec
<royel> gh0st: yes Ghost, it will require more "resources"
<ikonia_> krantix there is a deb package on the mysql dowload pages
<Hasrat_USA> http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/1807/screenshot4hp4.th.png
<burepe> gh0st: even if you use ubunutu you can still do exactly what he is talking about. we were just trying to give you advice from experience
<krantix> ikonia_ i've just found redhat, suse and fedora...
<josh_> im having a problem with an external hard drive, when I start up ubuntu it says "There are differences between boot sector and backup".
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: GUI's generally eat up a *lot* more RAM so if you manage the box infrequently its a waste... but remember what I said, investigate "Webmin" for remote -web-based admin too... that is a good solution, I use it to manage PCs remotely, its not pretty but it works and it covers all the major programs and options
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: don't touch sda2, its your windows partition
<brainly-green> why doesn't tar -t <archivename> do what I want?
<brainly-green> it expects more input
<Hasrat_USA> oh sorry i'm talking about sda1 actually
<Hasrat_USA> yeah the word boot appears in sda2, not sda1
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: im not sure what sda1 is
<brainly-green> I want to list the contents of an archive
<Hasrat_USA> sda1 is only like 54 MB. dell put some s*** on it
<dyrne> brainly-green: its a tar.gz mayybe
<Hasrat_USA> okay
<Hasrat_USA> thanks
<brainly-green> only it's not
<brainly-green> it's an ordinary tar
<WaZ> Hasrat_USA: don't touch it, you never know
<josh_> how can I fix that?
<Bubble> brainly-green: Did you read the manual ?
<brainly-green> yes I read the relevant sections
<doojin> How do I change usplash theme?
<doojin> It is too difficult
<ikonia_> doojin there is documents on the wiki on this
<darkstar> Is there an Opera for ubuntu pacjage available anywhere?
<ikonia_> doojin if its too dificult - you can't do it
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple:  just googling the webmin thing. very interesting, thanks for the hint. but i need to know sth. will it consume more power when running a gui + vnc?
<IntuitiveNipple> dark_light: Yes, its in the commercail side I believe
<WaZ> doojin: its basically just changing somehting in configuration editor
<ikonia_> gh0st its a web service
<burepe> darkstar: go to this link and add the opera repo
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: Power as in watts?
<WaZ> doojin: quite easy
<burepe> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dyrne> brainly-green: dont ask me why but tar tf test.tar works
<royel> brainly-green: try tar -tvf <name>
<burepe> darkstar: sorry. this one
<brainly-green> no I got it working, what I was nto doing was using an f flag
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple:  yes, power consumption, electricity bill :-)
<burepe> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<darkstar> burepe, which link?
<burepe> source o matic
<ikonia_> gh0st that depends on how much proccessing it does
<ikonia_> gh0st with respect it sounds like your way out of your league
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: lol - it'd be hard to notice that! the thing that draws the current is the CPUs running at close to 100%, and to some extent, constant disk writes
<ikonia_> gh0st try playing with ubuntu just to get a handle on it before trying this sort of stuff
<josh_> can anyone help me?
<ikonia_> josh_ you have to ask a question first
<gh0st> ikonia_: please, if you have nothing contructive to say... you know what i mean
<royel> !anyone | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<darkstar> burepe, sorry should I follow the link or add it to my apt/sources...
<ikonia_> gh0st I am being constructive
<doojin> just tell me
<gh0st>  - not
<doojin> WaZ : tell me
<ikonia_> gh0st I'm advising you to just install ubuntu and get a feel for it first, then you may find this sort of conversation easier
<doojin> WaZ : there is no configuration editor
<ikonia_> thats being constructive
<WaZ> doojin: you have to download a new splash.png , then change something in the configurator editor (asuming you run gnome)
<josh_> does anyone know how to fix a drive that has differences between boot sector and backup?
<ikonia_> josh_ explain
<ikonia_> josh_ your question makes no sense
<doojin> WaZ : If I have a complete theme?
<gh0st> ikonia_: IntuitiveNipple was, not you. he gave me brief idea of the possiblites., wich i can THEN explore more. you?
<IntuitiveNipple> josh_: Use "dd" to write changed sectors, maybe?
<Roey> IntuitiveNipple:  hahahah nice nick
<WaZ> doojin: you mean the login window?
<IntuitiveNipple> Roey:  :p
<doojin> WaZ : no
<WaZ> doojin: you run gnome or kde?
<doojin> WaZ : Usplash is bootsplash
<ikonia_> gh0st I gave you information, that advised you to get a grasp on ubuntu before trying it as you sound like you'll struggle
<doojin> It hides the boot process and shows a graphical start
<burepe> gh0st: let it be. He always helps everyone here and he knows what he is talking about. I helped you too. and we are saying the same thing
<WaZ> doojin: oh my bad
<darkstar> burepe, should I get the rebuilt list and replace the original sources.list or just add the lines to the existing ones?
<WaZ> read splash, dunno about bootsplash
<doojin> ikonia_ : the documents on usplash doesn't work
<josh_> I have an external hd /dev/sdc1 and on boot up it says "There are differences between boot sector and its backup. Not Fixing"
<ikonia_> doojin they do
<jussi01> Hei all: Inhave a panel that auto hides, how do I make it reappear quicker? I was told in gconf-editor but I have no idea where? help?
<ikonia_> josh_ are you sure thats the exact message
<doojin> ikonia_ : did you do it yourself?
<gh0st> ikonia_, burepe: don't you agree that doing challenges will even help me more advancing?
<burepe> darkstar: add the one if you want or do the whole thing. The whole thing can't hurt
<ikonia_> gh0st no as your missing the real basics
<ikonia_> doojin yup
<IntuitiveNipple> josh_: what file-system type is on sdc1 ?
<josh_> then it give the bytes I think
<darkstar> burepe, thanks. I'll be right back ;)
<josh_> fat or fat 32 I think
<doojin> ikonia_ : but That's about just changing a background image
<ikonia_> josh_ can you get the exact error message as that doesn't sound right
<burepe> gh0st: linux has made me cry in the past. I have been there so I am trying to give you steps to the top of the mountian instead of just a rope
<doojin> ikonia_ : it is not about changing a complete theme
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: I recommend diving in at the deep end and learn how to swim that way :)
<josh_> dmesg to get it?
<jussi01> anyone?
<dyrne> josh_: you can sudo update-rc.d -f checkfs.sh remove   or   sudo fsck -V -r /dev/hda2 where hda2 changes to whatever partition
<ikonia_> doojin to change the theme you need to re-create the initrd
<doojin> ikonia_ : that is not in the manual
<burepe> there are 2 ways to skin a cat. I guess that is the moral of this story
<gh0st> ntuitiveNipple: that's what i'll do now :-=
<ikonia_> doojin search the wiki- thats where I found the info
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: I've been doing that for 20+ years - its where all the fun's at :)
<dyrne> josh_: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189472
<ikonia_> IntuitiveNipple that is true it is where the funs at, but some people while just drown
<gh0st> IntuitiveNipple: agree; what would life be without challenges?
<LycanNyc-work> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<ikonia_> gh0st then get on with it
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: Boring!
<TomPurnell> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia_> instead of asking questions like "will it use more power"
<jussi01> Can some one help me with settings for autohiding the panel in gconf-editor?
<TomPurnell> !offtopic | ikonia_
<ubotu> ikonia_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia_> TomPurnell what was that for ?
<gh0st> ikonia_: a 24/7 pc 's goal is to be: silent, power-efficient, cheap.
<ikonia_> TomPurnell I know what off topic is for
<josh_> thanks for the info, ill read those posts and see where I get
<IntuitiveNipple> gh0st: Remember... The only intuitive interface is the nipple; all the rest is learned :p
<TomPurnell> you bickering with gh0st about his uselessness
<ikonia_> TomPurnellI wasn't at all, I told him to get on with it
<Keneo> how can I know wich ubuntu I'm running?
<ikonia_> he's not useless, just starting out
<doojin> ikonia_ : That's too hard
<IntuitiveNipple> Keneo: lsb_release, I think
<ikonia_> doojin what's too hard
<doojin> ikonia_ : learning about initrd
<jeroenvrp> question 1: the lost+found directories: how to make those directories hidden?!
<jrib> !version | Keneo
<ubotu> Keneo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<IntuitiveNipple> Keneo: hmm, maybe not :p
<WaZ> doojin: why do you want to change your bootsplash?
<ikonia_> doojin then you can't change the theme
<jussi01> so no-one can help?
<doojin> WaZ : The current usplash theme sucks
<doojin> Ubuntu maintainer must have made a mistake
<Keneo> how do I see if this is the 64bit version or not jrib ?
<ikonia_> doojin I'm afraid your stuck with it
<WaZ> doojin: you can always go the verbose way ;-)
<ikonia_> Keneo uname -a - and look at the arch (i386 or x86_64
<IntuitiveNipple> How much time are you going to spend watching usplash!?
<jeroenvrp> Let's put it another way: how to say to ext3 which lost+found directorues to use!?
<Keneo> it's generic
<Keneo> ow
<ikonia_> jeroenvrp each file system will have a lost and found
<Keneo> i686
<Keneo> thx :)
<doojin> Do you guys know how to install fbsplash?
<WaZ> nope
<ikonia_> doojin apt-get install fbflash
<jeroenvrp> ikonia_: yes I know, but I like to change the directory to .lost+found
<doojin> I'm afraid that fbsplash asks too much dependency
<ikonia_> doojin but even then you'll need to change the initrd
<Keneo> I just thought It might have been in: about ubuntu in the system menu :p
<ikonia_> jeroenvrp can't be done unless you want to re-write the file system
<jeroenvrp> ikonia_: are you sure?>
<ikonia_> doojin you can't use fbsplash
<doojin> ikonia_ : fbsplash package is not in ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia_> jeroenvrp %99.99
<Keneo> in most programs you can see the version number in the about menu, but not in ubuntu :p
<jeroenvrp> mmm, thats a shame
<Keneo> I mean, not in about ubuntu
<Brismetal> does anyone know if Cadega (I know it's not got much to do with Ubuntu) has a command line interface also?  When I goto play a game I click play but nothing happens, would be good to get some feedback from the command line to see what's going on
<ikonia_> doojin you can't use it, but it doesn't matter any way as you'd need to change initrd still
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | doojin
<ubotu> doojin: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<doojin> ikonia_ : how do you know?
<ikonia_> doojin because I've used fbflash
<ikonia_> fbsplash
<doojin> ikonia_ : used under what circumstance?
<ikonia_> it stores the image in the initrd - thats how it can see if before it boots
<IdleOne> !info fbsplash
<ubotu> Package fbsplash does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Brismetal> never mind, I found it
<doojin> Grub has a terrific background support
<nfspeed99> is the only way to run a program from the root user with the terminal thing?
<ikonia_> doojin yes, so ?
<doojin> I wish usplash have a terrific background support somday
<WaZ> nfspeed99: sudo 'program'
<doojin> *someday
<ikonia_> doojin it does
<nfspeed99> but that sudo is only with terminal?
<doojin> ikonia_ : I mean the convenience
<ikonia_> doojin it does
<WaZ> nfspeed99: im not sure what you mean?
<doojin> ikonia_ : usplash has a convenient background support?
<ikonia_> yes
<nfspeed99> i had to type sudo and the name of the file
<nfspeed99> in terminal
<doojin> ikonia_ : I can not believe it
<WaZ> nfspeed99: yes
<ikonia_> doojin then don't
<LycanNyc-work> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<nfspeed99> is there another way of soing it?
<doojin> ikonia_ : what is the reason?
<nfspeed99> doing
<WaZ> nfspeed99: sudo su
<WaZ> nfspeed99: then your logged in as root
<ikonia_> doojin the reason for what ?
<WaZ> in your terminal
<doojin> ikonia_ : the reason why you think it is easy
<ikonia_> doojin because it is
<IntuitiveNipple> nfspeed99: You can run gnome apps as root using "gksudo <program>" from menu shortcuts, as well as the command line
<doojin> ikonia_ : With grub, I can change the background just by changing the link.
<KrAsHeR> hey... anyone know why when i try to see a video in divx with subtitles i get errors... without the subtitles the video runs smoothly
<nfspeed99> ok thanks
<doojin> ikonia_ : with usplash, I have to read the wiki
<ikonia_> doojin so - thats a different application, for a different purpose
<WaZ> oh thats what he meant :D
<ikonia_> doojin bottom line is - you can't use it, so your stuck with what you have
<IdleOne> doojin, you want to change the usplash?
<doojin> IdleOne : sure
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<doojin> IdleOne : I got a complete theme, but I don't know how to apply it
<IdleOne> there ^^^
<doojin> IdleOne : That's not for changing a complete theme
<slyfox> How to I make Ubuntu remember my Laptop Screen brightness settings? Everytime I login it sets the brightness back to maximum ?
<valehru> I'm trying to install bugzilla, but I keep getting an error when I try and do it from apt.  Anyone have a clue what I can do?
<doojin> ikonia_ : why you can't install fbsplash on ubuntu?
<nfspeed99> /j #ubuntu-co
<nfspeed99> oops
<royel> doojin: try using Gconf Editor, expand, Apps >gnome-session >options, you should see a section for splash image.
<vcrobe> Can somebody send me the link to download the source files of Unbuntu?
<valehru> vcrobe, source files of ubuntu?
<doojin> royel : how did you find that?
<vcrobe> valehru yes
<predaeus> valehru: what is the error message?
<dyrne> vcrobe: you can apt-get source packagename
<royel> doojin: I dont remember exactly :)
<doojin> royel : That's for gnome splash, not for usplash
<valehru> predaeus, I'm going to install it manually not via apt.....I've removed it from apt now....thx anyhow
<Eposhark> Hm, munin server is outputting info about the server, but a client I want to add doesn't output anything
<predaeus> valehru: sure
<dyrne> vcrobe: or i guess just grab it from the url in your src repos in sources.list
<Eposhark> http://epohax.dyndns.info/munin/index.html > what could be wrong?
<Eposhark> I don't understand what option I didn't fill in correctly, anyone experience with munin?
<royel> doojin: hmm, I dont use usplash.. you might find it in there somewhere if you browse a bit
<vcrobe> dyrne For example, in FreeBSD they have a CGI where you can select the files you want to download
<vcrobe> dyrne I'm newbie here
<slippyr4> woohoo! pvmove is actually working in dapper drake
<Eposhark> Lannie is the server, storm the client
<nfx> hi, i need to merge 2 partitions without having to reformat. how can i do this?
<KrAsHeR> this is just weird... when i try to watch a divx movie with subtitles on Toten... i get a error... if a
<dyrne> vcrobe: ive not really used synaptic but you could search for the source in there and just check what you want download id think.
<IntuitiveNipple> nfx - use a mount point
<dyrne> vcrobe: not sure about that one sec
<KrAsHeR> if i open the subtitles file in a gedit window, the video reproduction works without problem
<nfx> IntuitiveNipple: what do you mean?
<dyrne> vcrobe: what are you wanting to do just build some stuff from source?
<vcrobe> dyrne I need to see some Kernel's files but I don't know the names
<dyrne> vcrobe: ah
<vcrobe> dyrne no, I'm doing a compiler
<krantix> i'm trying to compile MYSQL GUI TOOLS on ubuntu... when i run make and make install which directory should i provide for the installation?
<vcrobe> dyrne And I need to know some things specifics of the Linux Kernel
<vcrobe> dyrne And I'm working with Ubuntu
<predaeus> KrAsHeR: *g* weird. did u try the vlc player?
<dyrne> vcrobe: you should i think just need to download kernel-source package
<royel> doojin: have you read this page yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<krantix> where is the best place to untar a file before making a ./configure, make and make install? thanks!
<vcrobe> dyrne Maybe, but FreeBSD let you choose wich file you want to download
<conidu14> slut tout le monde !!
<conidu14> ya des franais ici ?
<vcrobe> dyrne I guess that Unbutu has something like that
<royel> !fr | conidu14
<ubotu> conidu14: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<novastorm_> Hi, a little question i want to remove openoffice.org from ubuntu desktop but it also want to delete ubuntu-desktop.. what files does that package contain?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | novastorm_
<ubotu> novastorm_: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<slippyr4> novastorm: nothing - it's a meta package
<doojin> royel : I'm reading it
<novastorm_> ah ok ty :] 
<royel> doojin: I think that might be enough to help you do what it is you trying to do :)
<amir_> how can i add this module? No module named minigl
<conidu14> ya des franais ici ?
<royel> !fr | conidu14
<ubotu> conidu14: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<josh_> just did fsck -V -r /dev/sdc1 with option 1 as the post described and I still get "There are differences between bootsector and its backup"
<novastorm_> and the upgrade is that like (apt-get upgrade) or the dist-upgrade ?
<jeroenvrp> question 2: is ext4 ready for primetime in Feisty?!
<Wanderer> hmm, if a machine is running an intel core2 Duo, it shold be running amd64, not i386 right?
<[DM-S] frieksk> did you guys ever realised the support crap?
<Toma-> jeroenvrp: are the benefits going to out weight the incompatibility?
<jrib> novastorm_: upgrading to a new ubuntu release
<novastorm_> ok ty for your time :)
<jrib> jeroenvrp: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: only with cheap underwear
<jeroenvrp> Toma-: I thought it was compatible with ext3
<jeroenvrp> jrib: ok
<Toma-> jeroenvrp: probably :)
<[DM-S] frieksk> Toma-: to get your wifi going: download this download that
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: thats more of an issue with your wireless card manufactirer
<[DM-S] frieksk> hey, wait a minute, isn't it the internet i try to get working on that computer?
<[DM-S] frieksk> owke
<Erealz> hey why are torrent file so slow dling on ubuntu
<[DM-S] frieksk> take wine than
<Erealz> sup with that?
<Wanderer> anyone?
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: some wireless card makers actually SUPPORT linux. they have packages ready for install and work super out of the box
<[DM-S] frieksk> owke
<[DM-S] frieksk> i have a card
<[DM-S] frieksk> works out of the box
<[DM-S] frieksk> untill you try it
<Toma-> keep it all in 1 line. makes it easier to read :)
<[DM-S] frieksk> k
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: so it works, but it doesnt really work...?
<dyrne> vcrobe: sorry boss walked by :) you can apt-cache search linux-source for a list.  there isnt really a nice directory tree to go through like freebsd.  the file itself is /var/lib/dpkg/avaialable i think. you can grep it or do the apt-cache search. same thing
* Erealz why are torrent dl so slow under ubuntu i dont understand why ? can anyone share some light on that im useing defoult bittorrent client that come with ubuntu.
<ForgeAus> how do I run System -> Preferences -> Sessions  menu item from external to gnome?
<Slart> Wanderer: you get a little extra performance.. but there are still some stuff not available for 64-bit ubuntu
<[DM-S] frieksk> it should work out of the box, well that's what this site 'said' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<ForgeAus> (I actually have kubuntu and I don't want to switch windows managers because I got too much open in this session ))
<ForgeAus> but I do have ubuntu-desktop installed too
<Slart> Wanderer: most noticeable, flash and w32codecs... there are others too.. you can solve these problems but it takes some handywork
<darkstar> burepe, thanks, done. Butr still could not find any OPERA package for ubuntu..
<mindstate> ForgeAus, gnome-sessions i think
<[DM-S] frieksk> i tried to install wine
<[DM-S] frieksk> but i keep getting this retard depency problem
<jrib> ForgeAus: gnome-session-properties
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: are you using apt-get to install wine?
<[DM-S] frieksk> hm
<[DM-S] frieksk> dont you need internet for that?
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: in ubuntu, compiling will make you angry.
<Toma-> why do you need wine?
<ForgeAus> ahh it has an assertion that gnome is the desktop client...
<Wanderer> Slart: ok, but that proc is amd64, not i386 only.  Good to know for next rebuild of the machine
<ForgeAus> ie fails requires me to log out and back in :(
<[DM-S] frieksk> switchbox thingy
<ForgeAus> thanx anyway
<hdx_> darkstar: sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt ... wget http://ftp.wayne.edu/opera/linux/910/final/en/i386/shared/opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb ... sudo dpkg -i opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<slippyr4> well, i said that pvmove was working, but then i'd forgotten that it was a bad idea to be moving the root filesystem cos of locking issues, so now i've screwed up my install, again. oops.
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: is it nessecary to get your wireless working?
<darkstar> hdx_ thanks
<valehru> hmm....what application could I use for the development of use cases, bugs, etc?  it has to be something I can install on a web server
<[DM-S] frieksk> how do you mean Toma-
<Slart> Wanderer: although.. if you're just talking about what archicecture to chose when compiliing or getting debs then using something other than i386 will get you better performance.. but I think i686 is the highest atm
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: well, do you NEED this windows application to make your dlink wireless work?
<Slart> Wanderer: or you can compile for amd64 specifically?
<[DM-S] frieksk> well
<[DM-S] frieksk> it could be handy to install the windows driver and use them instead ...
<kenthomson> HELP; kernel question; I am having the default kernel that comes with u.6.10 and the one present in a fully updated ubuntu system (maybe x_86, one). and i herd that having a specific kernel gives performance boost. Is it true? I downloaded the kernel-i386 through synaptic and it now it wants me to restart my system (obviously it has to, i am having a AMD 2600XP+), but my point is i have seen extremely long linux sites about kernel installing things, S
<kenthomson> o in ubuntu is selecting a kernel image in synaptic and downloading it all that i need to do? Do i have to do something for the nvidia drivers (i think they require proper kernel headers or whatever they are called). I mean after i restart my system will everything come up just fine or will the nvidia drivers fail. Also by me changing the kernel the the non-standard ubuntu install will i have any problems? And lastly is the i386 kernel the one i requi
<kenthomson> re or did i screwed everything up?!
<[DM-S] frieksk> but not nessacary
<Toma-> [DM-S] frieksk: you can use the .inf file from your windows driver with ndiswrapper...?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: have you instaled the drver with apt?
<kenthomson> erUSUL, i installed it through synaptic, i don't whether it is apt or aptitude
<erUSUL> kenthomson: or from the *.run file found in nvidia.com
<nfx> does parted support partition merge?
<distant_voic1> hooray! after lots of problems I managed to install Ubuntu 6.1. I just startedt to mount my windows partition but I need root access. I know it's a stupid question, but what is the root pass? I know my own user pass, but it's not identical with the root pass and I have no idea where to get a root pass. Any help is appreciated!
<erUSUL> kenthomson: then everything should be ok make sure you have the linux-restricted-modules-* corresponding to the kernel you want to use
<kenthomson> erUSUL, oh the nvidia drivers!, i installed them from the envy script by albert, and that does installation by downloading the nvidia drivers from the nvidia.com, which probably means the *.run file as they are newer than the ones present in the ubunu repos.
<royel> distant_voic1: by default there is no root pass, use "sudo"
<jrib> !sudo | distant_voic1
<ubotu> distant_voic1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<royel> !root | distant_voic1
<distant_voic1> I used su
<distant_voic1> what is sudo
<[DM-S] frieksk> if i find the right aid for that i will try it Toma-
<jrib> distant_voic1: you'll want to mount the windows partition with proper permissions, see:
<jrib> !ntfs | distant_voic1
<ubotu> distant_voic1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<distant_voic1> thanks ubotu! :D
<Toma-> !ndiswrapper | [DM-S] frieksk
<ubotu> [DM-S] frieksk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dejx> ello
<erUSUL> kenthomson: the you will have to do the same operation again (using the envy script) booting in recovery mode becouse X won't start with the new kernel
<dejx> in network-admin i can see my pcmcia wlan card
<conidu14> je suis franais
<royel> !bot | distant_voic1 Your welcome,
<ubotu> distant_voic1 Your welcome,: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dejx>  and i get 2 ifaces, ath0 and wifi0, tx and rx are counted on wifi0
<jrib> conidu14: /join #ubuntu-fr
<dejx>  but how can i connect to wpa network via network-admin ?
<kenthomson> erUSUL, i installed the nvidia drivers from the envy script--> *.run file. So what should i do? Is having more than one linux-restricted-modules a problem? What if i select the i386 restricted modules, and some other architecture as well? What does ubuntu select?
<[DM-S] frieksk> thx ubotu, i was looking for it
<dejx> anyone?
<kenthomson> erUSUL, are you sure that installing the nvidia driver from the *.run file will make my system fail although i have linux-restricted-modules.* installed? And the only option that exists is for me to re-insatall drivers through envy?
<distant_voic1> Okay, I get what sudo does. can't i just become the superuser for a while? I could in Mandrake...
<nfx> if i have 2 partitions and i delete the one that is empty, will i have 1 partition?
<Slart> nfx: yes.. is this a trick question?
<kenthomson> erUSUL, please help
<royel> distant_voice: you could do: sudo -i to become root, but dont make a habit of it
<dyrne> distant_voic1: you can do sudo -i or -s.  you can also use the root account by assigning root a password
<BankHead> sup?
<iNToIT> Hello
<distant_voice> how do I assign a root pass?
<dyrne> distant_voice: then sudo passwd -l root   to 'deactivate it again'
<Eposhark> aaargh stupid munin, I don't undrstand :-)
<kenthomson> erUSUL, also currently i am having linux-restricted-modules-generic installed should i leave it at that, or uninstall it and install linux-restricted-modules-386 or what? Please give me a place of action
<BankHead> I'll think about it
<iNToIT> I'll think about it
<erUSUL> kenthomson: yes whaen you change kernel you will have to rerun the *.run file
<nfx> Slart: no. i mean will the partition table still be there and show 2 partitions or will it have the effect of merging them?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: that's how things work with third party drivers...
<kenthomson> erUSUL, what about my current situation do i remove the generic-restricted-modules and install the 386-ones through synaptic or what?
<[DM-S] frieksk> how can you see if certain drivers are installed?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: X will fail to load and you will end up in a console login you will have to reinstall the drivers from there
<royel> distant_voice: to assign a root passwd: sudo passwd, then it will prompt for a "NEW" password
<kenthomson> erUSUL, i understand that process
<darkstar> hdx_, can't intall i386 on x86_64 :(
<Slart> nfx: if you have 2 partitions, 1 60Gb, 1 40Gb and you delete the 40Gb one.. then you have 1 60Gb partition left.. both in partition table and in general use
<Roey> How do I change startup runlevel in Feisty Fawn?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: what's your current situation?
<dyrne> Roey: i was about to say init command but nevermind :)
<ardchoille> royel: Please do not tell people how to enable the root account, that is not supported configuration and it is not needed. Sudo can do anything you need to do in Ubuntu.
<nfx> Slart: how can i get my lost 40gbs back? i want to have 1 partition with 100gb
<distant_voice> dyrne: How can I assign a root pass without knowing the current one?
<alanhaggai> I am able to use my password in the Gnome. But when I go to the terminal only mode, when I get the login, it is always showing wrong password. What is the problem?
<Roey> dyrne:  aye thanks
<Erealz> why are torrent dl so slow under ubuntu i dont understand why ? can anyone share some light on that im useing defoult bittorrent client that come with ubuntu.
<r_rehashed> hi all
<erUSUL> kenthomson: there's no need to change to the i386 kernel you will not gain speed doing that
<r_rehashed> is there a pdf editor for ubuntu?
<kenthomson> erUSUL, I am currently having linux-restricted-modules-generic with nvidia drivers latest, on a linux-kernel-generic, Now i instaleed kernel-376, so  what about whether i need generic-restricted-modules or the 386-restricted modules? SHould i uninstall the generic ones and re-install the 368-modules?
<erUSUL> !generic > kenthomson
<Slart> nfx: then you first delete the second partition and then "grow"/"expand"/"change size", depending on what software you use, that partition to the new size
<ardchoille> r_rehashed: OpenOffice.org can save/export to pdf
<crimsun> Roey: see /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gz, please.
<Roey> crimsun:  ok, thanks.  Long time no see Daniel!
<kenthomson> erUSUL, could you answer my above question
<doojin> hi
<r_rehashed> ardchoille: I need to edit a pdf document
<Slart> nfx: there might be some software that lets you merge partitions too.. perhaps..
<erUSUL> kenthomson: if you used envy (and the run file) you do not need the recstricted modules at least for the nvidia card dunno other hrdware you may have
<nfx> Slart: is there  a freeware program for windows that expands it?
<dyrne> distant_voice: its better to do sudo -s or -i for a root terminal.  i never really activate root anymore but if you need to just preface the passwd command with sudo to give root a new password to use
<ardchoille> r_rehashed: You'll need to get a copy of adobe acrobat, then.
<royel> ardchoille: information is free, my computer is mine, an I'm sure his computer is his, if he wants or needs a root user, by all means he should know how an since ubuntu does not own my hardware there should be no reason to allow them to determine my or anyone else usage.
<r_rehashed> ardchoille: on ubuntu?
<car_watt> How to burned cd with command line
<car_watt> ?
<alanhaggai> In the terminal only mode, when I try to login, it is always showing wrong password. What is the problem?
<doojin> Installing usplash-theme turned out to be simple after I read the makefile of example usplash theme source code.
<Slart> nfx: hmm.. I'm not sure.. I used a.. ahem... *coughborrowed*.. version of partition magic when I was using windows
<kenthomson> erUSUL, and also, as of now i have installed the linux-386 kernel and my system required reboot after which the new kernel will come into play, but at the MOMENT it is running on generic-linux-kernel, can i revert back to generic-kernel? (remember synaptic just finished installing 3860kernel and is asking for reboot)
<Brismetal> hey guys, do I need to do anything to Downloader X to get it to multi-thread a download?
<Roey> crimsun:  but I don't /have/ an /etc/iittab on my Feisty system...
<ikonia_> kenthomson generic kernel - is the same
<r_rehashed> ardchoille: isn't there a free option? I don't think acrobat runs on Linux.
<Slart> nfx: but the gnome partition manager can do it.. just boot from the ubuntu live cd (that's the same as the normal install cd)
<ikonia_> Roey it uses upstart instead of system V init
<crimsun> Roey: so create one as the note says.
<ardchoille> royel: True, but you are in #ubuntu and need to comply with the supported items here in and enableing the root account is not supported. If you desire to continue recommending that, maybe you need to start your own channel.
<ardchoille> r_rehashed: Not that I know of.
<Erealz> ok
<erUSUL> kenthomson: yes the old kernel should still be aviable in the grub menu
<Erealz> umm help
<Erealz> i nneed help
<r_rehashed> ardchoille: thanks
<ikonia_> Erealz you have to ask a question to get help
<myeatman> haha
<Erealz> is  the defoult torrent download that come with ubuntu slow
<Roey> ikonia_:   I know
<Roey> thanks though :)
<royel> ardchoille: I didnt recommend it, he asked a question, I answered.. by advising him to use sudo -i.
<Erealz> cous it takeing a long time to dl a file
<ikonia_> Roey if you knew, why did you ask
<TeePOG> i think you do that with "sudo su" or something
<Erealz> and in windows it
<ikonia_> Erealz possibly your router or the peers are slow
<Erealz> gos much faster
<Erealz> what up with that
<Roey> ikonia_:  I didn't know upstart still uses inittab.
<ardchoille> royel: You also advised him to enable root, that is not a good idea. sudo can do anything neede4d in Ubuntu.
<Slart> Erealz: I don't think it's much slower than other clients.. might be the swarm?
<myeatman> so it's slow w/ ubuntu and fast w/ windows?
<ikonia_> Roey I didn't think it did either to be honest
<royel> ardchoille: I didn't advise him, he asked how
<nfx> Slart: thank
<nfx> s
<alanhaggai> In the terminal only mode, when I try to login, it is always showing wrong password. What is the problem?
<Roey> ikonia_:  and now since there's no /etc/inittab, I'm going to be /very/ careful in how i create one.
<Erealz> what if it my router
<ikonia_>  Roey whats complaining that it wants inittab
<ikonia_> Erealz fix it or change the router
<Dr_willis> showing the password? huh?
<royel> ardchoille: you need to show me where it is stated that support will not be given to ubuntu users who enable thier root account!
<Roey> ikonia_:  what is? Upstart docs say to create one if it does not exist (in order to have that line in their dictating the default runlevel)
<ikonia_> Roey I didn't think upstart wanted an inittab
<Rob21> hey i have both gnome and kde installed. can i keep my kde and gnome shortcuts sepreate? thanks
<Roey> ikonia_:  the /usr/share docs say otherwise
<ikonia_> Roey how interesting
<Erealz> can someone help me with my torrent slowness problem?
<ikonia_> Erealz you've been helped
<Dr_willis> i always find torrents slow.. i think the isps are starting to crack down on them. :(
<Erealz> oh god
<Doug52392> Hi
<ardchoille> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Dr_willis> enable the protocall encryption feature can help.
<Erealz> witch is the answer
<alanhaggai> Can someone help me? I asked the question several times. No reply.
<ikonia_> Erealz its either your network connection, your ISP, your router or not enough fast peers
<valehru> ok, I have bugzilla almost set up.  However when I go to it on my webserver it keeps trying to redirect me to /cgi-bin/bugzilla/index.cgi which always gives an error....I think its a problem with my apache2 setup.  anyone have a clue?
<Anubis> Does anyone know the name of a program used for downloading i don't remember it ( i remember that it starts with 'A') ?
<ikonia_> alanhaggai whats the question
<Dr_willis> or course a lot depends on the specific torrent..
<Slart> alanhaggai: then probably  no
<alanhaggai> ikonia, Which of the below is not a network connectors?
<alanhaggai> 1. DVI
<alanhaggai> 2. RJ-45
<alanhaggai> 3. BNC
<alanhaggai> 4. DB-15
<alanhaggai> Ah sorry
<ikonia_> dvi
<Dr_willis> :)
<alanhaggai> In the terminal only mode, when I try to login, it is always showing wrong password. What is the problem?
<Erealz> ok lets go with the router
<Slart> what is a DB-15 connector??
<TeePOG> 1
<Erealz> cous i know it not my connection
<Erealz> or my iso same thing
<hd770> Erealz: It could be any number of things. try different torrent programs, make sure ports are forwarded with your router, and make sure the torrents are actually supposed to be faster than they are
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  what do you mean 'showing wrong password'
<ikonia_> Erealz ok, good luck
<rendo> Quick question, if I go into recovery mode, and edit Xorg, save and then type startx, will I need to recompile Xorg with the changes or will it do it on its own?
<Anubis>  Does anyone know the name of a program used for downloading i don't remember it ( i remember that it starts with 'A') ?
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis, it's not loggin me in.
<Slart> Anubis: Azureus?
<Erealz> of course
<valehru> Anubis, azureus
<Toma-> Anubis: downloading torrents?
<Dr_willis> rendo,  its just a confifg file... you dont recompile
<etronik> Hey all, I need some setup advice.... regarding media repository, who's up for it ??
<TeePOG> db-15 was used, amongst others, for the gameport on soundcards
<royel> ardchoille: I'm waiting...
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis, I use the same password in the GUI without problems.
<rendo> Thanks Willis
<IntuitiveNipple> rendo: you can just do it, xorg.conf is text configuration file
<Slart> ah, thanks TeePOG
<TeePOG> but also IIRC for certain older networks
<Erealz> come on im not that new that i cant tell the difference between speeds
<luinnar> :/
<Anubis> Can Azures download nvidia drivers ?
<luinnar> hello
<Erealz> anyways
<ikonia_> Erealz you;ve been helped. This is not an ubuntu problem
<TeePOG> alanhaggai, have you checked that your console is using the same codepage as your GUI?
<ardchoille> royel: Waiting for what?
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  be sure your caps lock isent on.  other then that.. not sure.. unless you keyboard layouts are different..
<Dr_willis> yea that TeePOG  said.. that to. :)
<Slart> Anubis: possibly... but it's not likely.. get them from the repositories.. or nvidias site
<royel> ardchoille: you need to show me where it is stated that support will not be given to ubuntu users who enable thier root account!
<alanhaggai> TeePOG, How to check that?
<Erealz> ok but you havnt told me how to fix this
<etronik> I want to move audio files+photos from \home\myuser to \multimedia owned by root, how can I make /multimedia acessible & writable by regular users ??
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis, I entered the correct one. Tried several times. No way.
<ardchoille> royel: We are to comply with supported configuration. If you cannot do that maybe you need to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic. That's all I will say.
<ikonia_> Erealz contact your router vendor and ISP
<Erealz> like how do i know what port ubuntu is useing for torrent
<vmware> hi
<TeePOG> alanhaggai, what are you using for a console?
<Pensacola> I recently put my /home folder on another partition but now my games are choppy when I play them :s
<Doug52392> How do I install Ubuntu so I can still boot into Windows XP?
<ikonia_> Erealz the same port as every bittorrent client
<ardchoille> royel: Ask the ops, they also say enabling root is not supported.
<ikonia_> Doug52392 you install ubuntu along side windows XP
<Eposhark> how can I display my current hostname in debian?
<Erealz> well i dont know it
<Slart> Erealz: it's not ubuntu that's dealing with torrents.. it's some application in ubuntu
<alanhaggai> TeePOG, I pressed Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Dr_willis> Doug52392,  it should default to having that in the menus for GRub..
<yettenet> Damn, what an idiot I am
<royel> ardchoille: no, they will say it's not a good idea
<ikonia_> Erealz - cnotact your router vendor or your ISP
<Slart> Erealz: find out what that application is called
<alanhaggai> TeePOG, using the default terminal.
<Erealz> k....checking
<ardchoille> royel: Please talk to the ops. I'm done with this topic.
<Doug52392> What is the recommended partition layout? I have a 37 gb hard drive
<Erealz> application is bit torent
<ikonia_> Doug52392 10 gig for ubuntu - double your ram for swap - rest for windows
<Dr_willis> Doug52392,  you hae a single drive - going to have windows on it?
<Slart> Doug52392: depends on what you're going to do with your system..
<yettenet> I had my phone ringin', picked it up, and, since my girlfriend usually calls at this time, I said "Hi there, my only one"
<TeePOG> er alanhaggai, then that would be in your bash config i guess ... it's easier to change the codepage in Konsole or something
<Doug52392> it has windows on it now
<Dr_willis> double ram for swap can be a bit over kill - if you have a lot of ram.
<dejand> how do i find out which driver is using my wlan card (pcmcia and integrated) ?
<ikonia_> Erealz last time - this is not an ubuntu problem, contact your router vendor or ISP
<tahsin> why cant i access system>administration>login window ? ? ?
<tahsin> why cant i access system>administration>login window ? ? ?
<ikonia_> tahsin we heard you the first time
<Erealz> ikonia your not helping at all
<tahsin> why cant i access system>administration>login window ? ? ?need help
<alanhaggai> TeePOG, I will try to edit that file then. What to do with it?
<Dr_willis> tahsin we heard you the first time
<tahsin> sorry
<yettenet> I then heard the voice of a woman about 23-24 telling me that she is from a company which deals with several sorts of stuff - and asks me if I am interested in it
<yettenet> ...
<ikonia_> Erealz because this is ubuntu help - and you don't have an ubuntu problem
<tahsin> sorry for repeating
<Dr_willis> put more ??? at the end.. that always helps :)
<doojin> ikonia_: Installing usplash-theme turned out to be simple after I read the makefile of example usplash theme source code.
<Dextorion> yettenet: hehe.. hehehehehe :p
<tahsin> so plz help me
<ikonia_> doojin I know its simple
<yettenet> :P
<yettenet> She was sort of laughing :P
<Erealz> yes it tis torrent file dl slow on my ubuntu box
<ikonia_> tahsin what happens when you try to access it
<Dextorion> yettenet: can imagine that. :)
<doojin> ikonia_ : It wasn't simple until I read the makefile of the example theme
<ikonia_> Erealz the problem is not with ubuntu
<etronik> If I move audio files+photos from \home\myuser to \multimedia owned by root, how can I make /multimedia acessible & writable by regular users ?? or by a DAAP server?
<Erealz> 2nd i know how to configure my roughter
<ikonia_> doojin thats your problem
<royel> doojin: nothing ever is simply if you don't understand how it works :)
<tahsin> ikonia_: it askes for root passeord but when i enter the password nothing happens
<Doug52392> when I install Ubuntu, it should automaticly detect I have Windows and install GRub, right?
* Dextorion is hungry
<ikonia_> tahsin check the syslog and the gnome desktop log
<Slart> etronik: you could always do a sudo chmod a+rw /directoryname
<royel> doojin: simply = simple
<ikonia_> Doug52392 yes it should
<tahsin> ikonia_: how do i check it ?
<Slart> Doug52392: I think GRUB is installed regardless of windows being there
<ikonia_> tahsin open it in a text editor
<[DM-S] frieksk> ubotu: you happen to know how you get ndiswrapper installed?
<doojin> ikonia_ : I just needed to make, and make install, and make a symbolic link to the compiled so file.
<tahsin> ikonia_: you mean terminal?
<etronik> Slart: That'll make it writable by everyone ?
<royel> !ndis | [DM-S] frieksk
<ubotu> [DM-S] frieksk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia_> [DM-S] frieksk ubuto is a bot
<phazeman> did anyone here ever installed ubuntu on an external USB HD ?
<Erealz> ok what the defoult bittorent port number?
<Slart> etronik: you could always do a sudo chmod a+rw -R /directoryname    (-R to make it recursive)
<royel> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> etronik: yes
<TeePOG> alanhaggai, i honestly have no clue how to fix this ... I was guessing, since I had the same problem logging into an SSH server a while ago ... but that was fixed in my SSH config, not Bash ... my best advice is to find a HOWTO or the bash man pages, grep for "codepage"
<ikonia_> doojin I'm not interested - I know how to use it thanks
<Dr_willis> phazeman,  seen/heard of others doing it.. not done it myself
<ikonia_> Erealz you can configure it yourself
<Anubis> Does anyone know where i can find codecs for mp3 ?
<dejand_> ups i got offline, anyone wrote anything for me?
<ikonia_> !mp3 >anubis
<Slart> Anubis: w32codecs
<TeePOG> alanhaggai, i need to leave for home ... will bbl if you struggle still, a couple hours i'd guess
<tahsin> ikonia_: what do i do?
<Anubis> Slart:yes that
<Erealz> lol
<ikonia_> tahsin open the logs in a text editor and see if it is reporting anything
<Erealz> what the defoult bittorent port number>
<Erealz> ?
<ikonia_> Erealz you can configure what ever port number you want
<Doug52392> When I resize my Windows partition, are the files still there?
<tahsin> ikonia_: plz explain it to me cuz im a newbie
<Slart> Anubis: aren't those in the repositories?? I have a 64bit ubuntu so I can't install them.. so I never tried
<Anubis> because it is not free w32codecs
<doojin> ikonia_ : did you recognize alternatives system was just for making symbolic links?
<ikonia_> tahsin well, you open the logs in a text editor
<tahsin> ikonia_: how do i open log
<Slart> Doug52392: yes
<freezey> i am looking for a good HTML text editor something similar to a Dreamweaver... anybody know of?
<dejand_> how do i find out wlan driver?
<tahsin> ikonia_: how do i do that
<ikonia_> doojin what ?
<Doug52392> ok, thanks
<ikonia_> tahsin open a text editor - then in that open a log file
<van_hack> Erealz: http://btfaq.com/serve/cache/25.html
<soundray> !html | freezey
<ubotu> freezey: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Erealz> where do i configure bittorent at?
<Slart> Doug52392: but as always.. backup anything important before doing partitioning stuff
<ikonia_> Erealz in the client
<ikonia_> !bittorent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<ikonia_> !bittorent >erealz
<tahsin> ikonia_: how do i do that?
<ikonia_> read that Erealz
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  depends on the specific bittorrent client you are using.
<Anubis> i don't have in repositories w32codecs cause it's not free
<tahsin> ikonia_: i dont get you
<ikonia_> tahsin sorry I'm not interested in helping you at this time
<doojin> ikonia_ : alternative system was introduced in usplash customization howto
<ikonia_> doojin I know how to use it, so I'm not bothered
<Erealz> that the fucking this dosnt have a menue
<tahsin> ikonia_: ok thanks anyway
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Slart> Anubis: hmm.. then there is probably some other repository for them.. lets ask ubotu
<Slart> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<apokryphos> !ohmy | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<amir_> how can i add module:  minigl on edgy
<Slart> !w32codecs | Anubis
<ubotu> Anubis: please see above
<tahsin> why cant i access system>administration>login window ? ? ?need help
<tahsin> can any1 help me
<Anubis> ubotu: where ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tahsin> besides ikonia
<apokryphos> ubotu: bot | Anubis
<ubotu> Anubis: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amir_> how can i add module:  minigl on edgy
<Seveas> !repeat | amir_
<ubotu> amir_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> Anubis: read the link ubuto write
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  drag the icon to the panel. see what command its running? try running th esame command from a shell.. perhaps.
<Slart> Anubis: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ikonia_> Dr_willis good luck with that
<Erealz> could it be my iptable are they turn on by defoult
<ikonia_> Erealz no they are not
<Dr_willis> ikonia_,  im not even using gnome.. so i cant tell him much more. :)
<[DM-S] frieksk> royel: !ndis didnt work -> Event not found
<[DM-S] frieksk> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia_> Erealz for te last time - this is not an ubuntu problem
<soundray> amir_: what's minigl?
<Erealz> please stop saying that
<Erealz> cous it is
<ikonia_> Erealz because its not
<tahsin> dr_willis: i have installed kde on ubuntu and set kdm as default after that im having this problem i can access the login window
<Corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> try wine and utorrent.exe  see if it works better. :)
<Erealz> the stupid client the that by defoult dosnt give me options to configure it
<amir_> soundray: i got this error: No module named minigl
<Erealz> it wont even let me create torrent
<Logicbox> can anyone help a noob?
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  im not even sure what you mean by the 'login window'   you mean the configuration tool for gdm/kdm ?
<ikonia_> !bitttorrent >Erealz
<tahsin> dr_willis: it asks for root password when i input the pass nothing happens
<soundray> amir_: how and where?
<anandanbu> i have installed nmap in my machine and when i scan a site of OS detection it asks for root previliges how do resolve this
<Slart> Erealz: then ask the people who made the client.. or install any of the other clients
<ikonia_> anandanbu use sudo
<whonicca> anyone have terminal.ttf?
<Seveas> anandanbu, run it with sudo :)
<tahsin> dr_willis: system>administration>login window
<van_hack> Logicbox: probably, depends on your question :P
<Anubis> ok 10x
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  im not using gnome.. so the menu items mean nothing to me.
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  whis is why i suggested finding out what command its actually running.
<soundray> tahsin: try entering your user password. It shouldn't ask for the root password.
<Seveas> Dr_willis, (it's gdmsetup)
<doojin> ikonia_ : what are you interested in?
<ikonia_> Dr_willis I think its gdmsetup
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  of course it may be somthing more basic.. You are trying to run this as your first user?
<anandanbu> iam using the GUI version of the nmap
<ikonia_> doojin thats not for discussion in here
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  it then wants the first users password.
<doojin> ikonia_ : maybe it was too personal
<tahsin> dr_willis: the command is gksu gdmsetup
<phazeman> thanks Dr_willis
<tahsin> gksu gd,setup
<ikonia_> doojin not at all, its just nothing to do with ubuntu and this is ubuntu support
<amir_> soundray: http://www.pastebin.ca/364987 line 22
<kenthomson> ikonia_, my current situation, i am having u.6.10 on generic ubuntu kernel (machine AMD Athlon xp2600+). I installed the i386 kernel right no in synaptic it has finished download and synaptic is asking me to restart my system for the effect to take place. If you are going to tell me that generic=i386 and that i am not going to have any performance gain out of the new kernel, than tell me what do i do now? Because once i restart the new kernel will be
<kenthomson> in-place. Is it possible for me to revert back to the original one(generic)? What if i select "complete removal" for the i386 kernel in synaptic now? WIll that work out well? PLease guide me
<kenthomson> *now
<ikonia_> kenthomson just use the generic
<tahsin> dr_willis: the command is gksu gdmsetup gnome display manager
<doojin> ikonia_ : Are you one of ubuntu support men?
<ikonia_> doojin no
<Erealz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363946&highlight=bit+torrents
<ikonia_> I only offer support in here or to paying clients
<Logicbox> van_hack check your message
<kenthomson> ikonia_, is i396=generic?
<Erealz> it not just me
<Slart> kenthomson: I think they use generic because it was more trouble doing different kernels and tracking bugs in them all than just having one kernel for everyone
<ikonia_> kenthomson thats correct
<Seveas> kenthomson, no
<doojin> ikonia_ : It seems you are paid
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  you are runnign this under  your initial first user you made account?
<Seveas> kenthomson, the 386 kernel isn't the generic kernel
<ikonia_> doojin thats not for discussion in here
<kenthomson> ikonia_, Seveas, ?
<Slart> kenthomson: something about the performance gain not being big enough to make it worth the trouble
<Seveas> kenthomson, don
<ikonia_> kenthomson listen to the man
<tahsin> dr_willis: first user that is me
<Seveas> kenthomson, don't know what ikonia_ is thinking ;)
<kenthomson> Seveas, go on dear
<Erealz> it not fair
<ikonia_> Seveas I thought generic was "x86"
<ikonia_> Erealz please be quiet
<Seveas> ikonia_, it is
<Erealz> you mama
<tahsin> dr_willis: it first got this problem after installing kDE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-66-108-246-99.nyc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<Dr_willis> tahsin,   kde shouldent be affecting that at all.. i always install kde on the ubuntu systems i have.. and visa-versa
<ikonia_> Seveas sorry, have I miss-represented something
<ikonia_> I was responding to 10 things at once
<Seveas> ikonia_, but the generic kernel has a few things the 386 does not have (like smp)
<tahsin> dr_willis: but i changed the default from gdm to kdm
<ikonia_> Seveas yeah, exactly its x86
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-108-246-99.nyc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  then WHY are you trying to run gdmsetup? you want to run the kdm setup tool..
<tahsin> dr_willis: so how do i change it to gdm back again
<Seveas> ikonia_, but the generic kernel has a few things the 386 *kernel* does not have (like smp)
<kenthomson> Seveas,  my current situation, i am having u.6.10 on generic ubuntu kernel (machine AMD Athlon xp2600+). I installed the i386 kernel right no in synaptic it has finished download and synaptic is asking me to restart my system for the effect to take place. What do you suggest i do? I also installed nvidia drivers through the *.run file and will need to re-install that if i select the new kernel. Do you recommend using the 386 one?
<tahsin> dr_willis: yes but thats also not working
<ikonia_> Seveas yeah, I agree x86
<Seveas> (just a bit of clarification there, it was confusing)
<Dr_willis> tahsin,   i think theres a command like  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<tahsin> dr_willis: i have the same problem on kde
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  that asks what to use
<amir_> jrib
<tahsin> ok
<jrib> amir_: hi
<ikonia_> Seveas did I say something different ?
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  try some of the other admin type tools.. it may be some deeper issue.
<Seveas> kenthomson, just remove the 386 kernel again - you don't need it
<Seveas> and you'll be fine, even without rebooting
<Logicbox> can anyone msg me on installing fvwm-2.4.20.tar.gz on Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
<kenthomson> Seveas, that means i select "complete removal" in synaptic for that package i installed?
<soundray> amir_: I have no idea what you are doing. Are you sure this channel is a good place to ask? We support ubuntu here...
<Seveas> kenthomson, correct
<tahsin> dr_willis: thanks i got it hope its working now
<kenthomson> Seveas, And would you please take the pain to explain me if generic!=i386, than why do you recommend the generic one to me and not the 386 one?
<ikonia_> kenthomson generic is for the x86 platform
<tahsin> dr_willis: no its not working
<ikonia_> not the 386,486, 586 - x86
<kenthomson> ikonia_, got it!
<amir_> jrib soundray: i know i ask it in emc room they told me go and ask from ubuntu
<Seveas> ikonia_, you're talking nonsense again
<kenthomson> ikonia_, hoa
<kenthomson> Seveas, i am all ears
<tahsin> dr_willis: my ntfs and fat32 partitions have disappeared after installing kde
<amir_> jrin i am the bigli
<hd770> isn' the i386 useless now?
<hd770> generic was better I thought I read
<Toma-> Seveas: changed from fedora? :)
<Seveas> 386, 486, 586, pentiums, amds, even amd64 in 32 bit mode are all x86
<Dr_willis> tahsin,  im thinking you got deeper issues.. installing kde shouldent mess with that either.
<amir_> jrib i am the bigli
<phaidros> hellau,
<soundray> Seveas: this ken... person regularly ends up getting kickbanned. Why does he always get back in?
<tahsin> dr_willis: unable to mount the selected volume
<doojin> uhu
<phaidros> how to rename a usbdisk or usbstick?
<soundray> amir_: what is this emc?
<gumpish> =/ Is there a way to "unstick" the master volume slider? It seems that when Amarok is playing the only place I can control the volume is in Amarok's window...
<Seveas> soundray, which ken person?
<soundray> Seveas: kenthomson
<Logicbox> if anyone can help me with FVWM install on ubuntu can u join #linuxNub
<AndrewB> Hey all.
<Ryiel> Hey!
<kenthomson> soundray, are you particularly fond of me? ;-)
<amir_> soundray: it is a cnc for linux, working with other gui mode but give me this error on axis gui mode
<kenthomson> Seveas, i installed the 386-kernel in synaptic so everything should be fine for me?
<ikonia_> kenthomson thats 386 - not x86
<Seveas> kenthomson, just remove it - you don't need it but it does not hurt
<mols> hello, where i can find how to install java on ubuntu
<soundray> amir_: what's cnc?
<Ryiel> My login screen is in extremely high resolution. (1970x970 or such) My TFT needs 1280x1024. I checked the xorg.conf but i've found nothing. (everything is fine there.) How to change the login screen's resolution? Thanks!
<Seveas> ikonia_, please get a clue before confuding him more
<kenthomson> Seveas, i mean to say i UN-installed it
<soundray> !java | mols
<ubotu> mols: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Seveas> kenthomson, heh ok :)
<kenthomson> ikonia_, you are right! but i mean to say UN-insatlled it
<Seveas> yeah you should be fine
<kenthomson> ok
<amir_> soundray: a hardware controlled by pc
<kenthomson> Seveas, ikonia_ Thanks ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b armadill0!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<soundray> amir_: Axis makes cameras with built-in webservers, correct?
<kenthomson> Seveas, " Seveas: this ken... person regularly ends up getting kickbanned. Why does he always get back in?" Is there anything anyone can do to protect users seeking help from such slurs?
<hd770> register your nick?
<Seveas> kenthomson, the bans I see are all because of router exploits, do you mind if I test something which may briefly disconnect you from IRC?
<kenthomson> Seveas, no
<[DM-S] frieksk> what do you do if the cd command doesnt work
<kenthomson> Seveas, after comming to linux i am used to be a guinea pig for all to exploit and for all to push and kick around, as this environment is fairly new to me ;-)
<Seveas> kenthomson, hehe
<jrib> [DM-S] frieksk: example?
<kenthomson> Seveas, your experiment finished?
<Seveas> yup
<kenthomson> Seveas, good bye, than!
<[DM-S] frieksk> cd Desktop -> not found
<r00tintheb0x> what would be considered a "high load average"
<Seveas> soundray, the bans were because he was a DCC exploit victim
<buena_swerte> kenthomson: you like building kernels? visit uClinux.org ..i wish i have the time to learn it myself
<jrib> [DM-S] frieksk: does the Desktop directory exist in your current directory?  Maybe you meant to try  cd ~/Desktop
<Ryiel> Can someone help me? How to change the resolution of the login screen to 1280x1024?
<Toma-> is there a way to split a pdf in 2?
<ikonia_> Seveas thats not %100 accurate
<ikonia_> but thats also not for here
<Seveas> Toma-, print it out and grab scissors :)
<Toma-> :P
<jrib> Toma-: pdftk
<[DM-S] frieksk> omfg
<[DM-S] frieksk> it was Desktop/ :|
<ikonia_> ughhh why do people feel the need to swear in abriviations
<Toma-> jrib: thanks :D
<Tarsinion1> hi, does anyone know how to config dhcp-server ;-) ? i need to bind the dhcp service to one interface
<Dr_willis> ikonia_,  to show their maturity?
<[DM-S] frieksk> because i'm fustrated
<Tarsinion1> i do not want that the dhcp-server is listening on all interfaces ... :P
<ikonia_> Tarsinion1 you need to alter the init script to bind it to one nic
<PriceChild> ikonia_, because they think its more accepted than the real words
<jrib> Toma-: you could (probably?) open them in OOo too
<ikonia_> Dr_willis its very sad and childish
<ikonia_> PriceChild its not though, we all know what they mena
<ikonia_> mean
<Toma-> jrib: id prefer CLI
<Tarsinion1> ikonia_ okay, let me check the init file
<PriceChild> ikonia_, yeah I know
<ikonia_> Tarsinion1 you need to add something "like" -d eth1
<phaidros> with all operating systems you can change the name of a harddisk / usbdisk / usbstick .. how to do that on ubuntu?
<royel> ikonia_: whats even more annoying is that they take the time to actually type out an emotion for all of us to share :)
<ikonia_> so it listens ont he "device" -d
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-66-108-246-99.nyc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-66-108-246-99.nyc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<dyrne> !udev | phaidros
<ikonia_> royel its just weak
<ubotu> phaidros: udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<valehru> trying to install bugzilla with apt but Im getting the error: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: bugzilla is broken or not fully installed
<soundray> phaidros: set a filesystem label
<Tarsinion1> ikonia_ maybe i can enter this to the dhcpd-config ?
<phaidros> soundray, with fdisk?
<Seveas> valehru, dpkg -l bugzilla
<ikonia_> Tarsinion1 its not a config option, as I recall.  Its a start up option
<wolferine> can I get a link for the windows .exe install of ubuntu?
<soundray> phaidros: no, filesystem, not partition
<Tarsinion1> mhm okay :(
<dyrne> phaidros: eh the udev thing is probably more involved that you want to get
<Seveas> ikonia_, it is a config option
<phaidros> dyrne, udev is not the place for that, udev cou can use to set an alias to an ID .. but not writing on the disk ..
<ikonia_> Seveas is it, I had to do it in init
<royel> ikonia_: I'm a heavy gamer an I myself never have been able to get over people sharing every lil emotion like that myself.. makes you wanna just reach thru the internets an connect with someones face.. eh?? :)
<jron_> hello, i'm not in a gui desktop but i'd like to launch the gui default ubuntu application update program, what is the name of it?
<pbureau> Morning to all
<Tarsinion1> sveas: your suggestion ;-) ?
<ikonia_> royel agreed
<phaidros> soundray, which tool for that?
<valehru> Seveas, Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<valehru> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Tarsinion1> the init script is a bit .. complicated :S
<Orfeous> are there any avi to dvd/mpeg2 program?
<soundray> phaidros: example: tune2fs -L (check man page)
<jrib> jron_: update-manager?
<Doug52392> I am having a problem with the Ubuntu install CD
<ikonia_> hang on - let me get to my ubuntu box and I'll give you the option
<phaidros> soundray, thnx
<[DM-S] frieksk> how do you install ndiswrapper
<Tarsinion1> cool!
<Dr_willis> jron_,  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' should update all the stuff that needs it.
<jron_> jrib: i'll give it a try =)
<jrib> !ndiswrapper | [DM-S] frieksk
<ubotu> [DM-S] frieksk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfedde> what do I need to check to be sure that my systems are updated for the early US daylight savings change?
<pbureau> [DM-S] frieksk, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 ndiswrapper
<Doug52392> Whenever I try to resize the partition on my computer, it always says its not enough space for installation
<wolferine> the install.exe one?
<soundray> cfedde: 'sudo tzconfig' and 'sudo apt-get install ntpdate'
<royel> Doug52392: how much space do you have available for the install?
<Dr_willis> Doug52392,  scandisk/defrag beor trying to resize
<TheGateKeeper> Doug52392, you need at least 5Gb
<cfedde> soundray: thanks
<jron_> thank you jrib, that was the app i was looking for. wanted to make sure my xfce backport changes would take effect
<[DM-S] frieksk> invalid operation pbureau
<wolferine> nm
<soundray> cfedde: it should all be in place if you have a fairly standard installation
<wolferine> found it
<pbureau> [DM-S] frieksk, you got gnome going ?
<Doug52392> it says the minimum i can resize the partition is 12.7gb, and the maximum 37 gb
<Seveas> ikonia_, look in /etc/default/dhcpd :)
<ikonia_> Tarsinion1 I can't see it in the config file as Seveas suggests, but the option is -- -q eth$
<cfedde> soundray: but is there a patch that had the updates in it?  How can I confirm that it is set to fire on March 11?
<pbureau> [DM-S] frieksk, then system-admin-synpatic do a search for "ndiswrapper" and install then
<Seveas> sorry, that's /etc/default/dhcp
<ikonia_> Seveas I'm looking now, I've found the init option but I can't see anything - hang on
<ikonia_> Seveas ahhhhh thats very cool
<ikonia_> didn't know you could do it that way, I had to add -q eth1 on my startup
<Seveas> ikonia_, tip: most deamons have such a file in /etc/default
<root__> hi
<Toma-> Seveas: do you still run that fedora repo?
<ikonia_> Seveas good to know
<Seveas> Toma-, I never did
<Toma-> oh wait... nm
<Tarsinion1> cool thanks very much, nice option there
<Toma-> mixing you up with Anvil :D
<Tarsinion1> learned something new, thanks ;)
<jron_> one more question, i'm use to gentoo, so when i read ubuntu is on a 6 month release cycle does that mean after 6 months i'll have to reinstall ubuntu to use the new packages? assuming they don't backport every app
<soundray> cfedde: read /usr/share/doc/libc6/NEWS.gz
<Seveas> jron_, no, you *upgrade* :)
<root__> fuck you!!
<ikonia_> byeeeeee
<Doug52392> Im defraging the hard drive now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.81.157.79]  by Seveas
<ikonia_> enjoy yourselb _root
<royel> wow
<cfedde> soundray: perfect! thanks again
<jron_> Seveas: so reinstall? =) heh
<Tarsinion1> thanks for the help, goodbye guys!
<Seveas> jron_, unlike gentoo, the Ubuntu upgrade process actually works
<ikonia_> Seveas political !
<royel> Seveas: lol, mean!
<Seveas> ikonia_, no, just a rant I could not resist :)
<ikonia_> Seveas we all have our button
<jron_> Seveas: is there somewhere i can read about the ubuntu upgrade process and what it consists of?
<royel> !upgrade | jron_
<ubotu> jron_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> Is there an easy way for me to tell if I have the proprietary or open ATI drivers installed? I cant remember what I used when I set this thing up.
<soundray> !apt | jron_
<ubotu> jron_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slart> jron_: I think there's some info on upgrading from dapper drake to edgy eft on the site first page or something.. seem to remember reading it
<jron_> thanks royel, and soundray
<Dr_willis> Pici,  look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for the 'Driver" line
<Seveas> jron_, the process is: you get a popup saying "there's a new release", then you clikc three times, wait for things to download & install and you reboot for the new kernel
<Pici> Dr_willis: Thanks
<kuchcha> hello room
<Dr_willis> Pici,  Driver "fglrx" or "Driver "ati""
<kuchcha> i made a stupid mistake
<ikonia_> Seveas interesting my 6.06 install has not alerted me to edgy's existance
<Seveas> ikonia_, it will when the next LTS comes out
<kuchcha> i installed lyx and accidentally deleted all the directories under /usr/share/lyx
<Seveas> ikonia_, LTS releases only give popups for new LTS releases
<ikonia_> Seveas ahh so it waits until the next comperable release
<kuchcha> someone pls help
<ikonia_> Seveas thats actually quite a good process
<Seveas> kuchcha, apt-get install --reinstall lyx
<Dr_willis> kuchcha,  you can force the reinstall of the package.. or remove/reinstall it i ugess
<royel> ikonia_: I was starting to think of you as a somewhat informed user, till that last statement :) <please see the humor>
<kuchcha> i dunno how force a re-install
<kuchcha> Seveas: is that the command ?
<Seveas> kuchcha, almost, you need sudo in front of it :)
<daveR> kuchcha: is it a reasonably fresh copy? might be easiest to reinstall it a new copy to your machine.
<yaman> is it easy to install the kde on the ubuntu dopper ?
<kuchcha> i installed it only a few hrs ago
<Seveas> yaman, it is, just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<jrib> !kde | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<daveR> kuchcha - just reinstall completly to a fresh copy then.  that is the easiest and quickest solution
<yaman> jrib,Seveas: thanx
<Mixx> much props to http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717 for envy.  fantastic script
<kuchcha> daveR , Seveas: how to remove this existing one
<jron_> how does the upgrade-manager handle /etc/ config files when the layout changes?
<Seveas> kuchcha, apt-get will do that for you if you do sudo apt-get install --reinstall lyx
<GNu_Joe> Ok, where do all the Ubuntu-Server devlopers hang out?
<royel> My gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) is throttling my bandwidth to clients, I should get close to 3MB/s down but it is choking me to around 1-1.2MB/s,I have tested extensively, with an without the server in the picture an it keeps coming back to the server being the only time things slowdown. I replaced all the nics just earlier today. Any clues from you experts?
<Seveas> jron_, same way as apt does: it prompts
<Seveas> GNu_Joe, in the bar ;)
<kuchcha> Saveas: done that...
<buena_swerte> royel is ipv6 enabled?
<royel> buena_swerte: well, I'm not certain
<jron_> k, looks simple enough; thanks for the info Seveas. ubuntu has been good to me thus far =)
<GNu_Joe> Seveas, that would explain it then
<bwlang> royel: try the bandwidth test from server to client. then try from server to external host to identify which connection is causing you problems.
<kane77> is there a way to make terminal look better (I mean the ctrl+alt+f1) ??? (like have color and stuff...)
<Seveas> GNu_Joe, what does it explain? =)
<GMWeezel> How do I refresh the icon cache?
<kuchcha> Saveas: thanks
<Seveas> GMWeezel, sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f -q /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<soundray> kane77: it should have color already. Try 'ls ~'
<Seveas> GMWeezel, sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f -q /usr/share/icons/human
<Seveas> (both)
<GNu_Joe> Seveas, Why I can't find a web site for Ubuntu Server, just some doc pages
<royel> buena_swerte: how can I check an what bearing would that have?
<GMWeezel> Saves: Should I change "human" to the current theme folder?
<daveR> kuchcha: you can either install a completely fresh copy, if so just boot from the live disk and in the install there is an option to format the hard drive.  or if you have a bit of knowledge with the sudo commands you can install just that section.  if it is only a few hours old it is unlikely you have much on it so just install fresh from the boot disk.
<kane77> soundray, well yeah it is, but I mean more like I saw in gentoo...
<Seveas> GNu_Joe, ubuntu server is just ubuntu, without desktop, with server-oriented kernel
<valehru> ok, I try and access http://localhost/bugzilla however it keeps redirecting me to http://localhost/cgi-bin/bugzilla/index.cgi which leads to a 404.  However when I manually go to http://localhost/bugzilla/index.cgi it works fine.  Is there anything I can do to preven the 404?
<soundray> kane77: I don't have the benefit of your experience
<phaidros> use "e2label /dev/hdX label" to set a name for a filesystem (ext2/3), so then it gets mounted by udev as /media/label
<GMWeezel> Saveas:thanks.
<phaidros> thanx for the hints
<buena_swerte> royel: ifconfig -a will show sit0, ipv6 enabled clients my attempt to use ipv6 lookup which is not necessary since most network are ipv4
<Seveas> valehru, read the bugzilla documentation and find the place where you can configure th redirect
<kuchcha> daveR: thanks
<valehru> Seveas, thx
<soundray> kane77: but I wouldn't be surprised if you could just copy over /etc/skel/.bashrc from a Gentoo installation into your $HOME
<kuchcha> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> soundray, you can :)
<Vilhelms> What is a good stable audio player? For some reason I have problems with Exaile, Rythmbox, and amarok :(
<Seveas> !-fiesty
<ubotu> fiesty is <alias> feisty - added by Mez on 2007-01-27 08:11:30
<kane77> soundray, I might try it :D though it wasnt my gentoo, it was friend's...
<kuchcha> Vilhelms: try beep-music-player....it works great
<samuel> sup all
<samuel> whats a good proxy for a home network
<Seveas> samuel, squid
<royel> buena_swerte: this is what I get (both nics are identical)  inet6 addr: fe80::250:bfff:feaf:1769/64 Scope:Link
<samuel> Seveas: thanks
<soundray> kane77: well, ask him or her for that file, and it'll show whether he or she is a *good* friend ;)
<royel> buena_swerte: I dont see a line with "sit"
<Vilhelms> kuchcha, Thanks for the suggestion, I'm trying it now :)
<soundray> royel: you probably haven't used -a then
<buena_swerte> royel: i have not looked into it much, so you may need to google ipv6 stuff..
<kuchcha> Vilhelms: i had probs with all other players, BMP works gr8 for me...
<Vilhelms> kuchcha, I'm trying it now... it looks neat :)
<royel> soundray: I got the complete report, but was looking for anything showing sit or a indicator of ipv6 being enabled
<royel> buena_swerte: I'm guessing if it is enabled, that I should disable it.
<Vilhelms> kuchcha, Is there a way to add m4a support as well?
<Wuilliam> all: i hae aproble when try to make partitions, plz see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6714/
<[DM-S] frieksk> now that its extracted we must compile it, etc.
<[DM-S] frieksk> make uninstall
<[DM-S] frieksk> make
<[DM-S] frieksk> make install
<[DM-S] frieksk> -- please note that I'm not entirely sure about the above
<Wuilliam> who can tell me why it happend http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6714/
<[DM-S] frieksk> can some help me out, i don't really understand the thing to do it good
<kuchcha> Vilhelms: sorry man,...i got no idea about that
<Vilhelms> kuchcha, Alright thanks :)
<gioele> hello
<cyphase> Feisty boots faster in a virtual machine than Edgy boots on a real machine
<konrads> Hello. Is it known when a LTS is to be made?
<soundray> !roadmap | konrads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> oops
<gioele> my (plain serial) modem refuses to work with the default "Administraion -> Networking" application. It works fine with wvdial. Does anybody know why?
<wortel> what can I do if I boot in recovery mode, and I try to sudo vim fstab but I get a permission denied to sudo?
<konrads> soundray: checked web, nothing there
<jrib> wortel: you don't use sudo in recovery mode, recovery mode gives you a root prompt
<royel> back shortly
<samuel> my ubuntu system has a hostname... but its not something that it sets in the router, ive a mac machine that sets the hostname in the router, is there any way to do that in ubuntu? i also have an archlinux machine that sets the hostname so I know you can in linux, but how?
<cor1> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<soundray> konrads: the schedule is "every 12 to 24 months". Feisty is a normal one, but g...g... or h...h... may become LTS
<ikonia_> samuel why would you set the ubuntu hostname in your router
<bwlang> samuel: have a look at your dhcp client configuration - i believe what you want is an optional parameter
<wortel> jrib: but vim and vi give me permission denied as well...
<wortel> what basic text editor is there that i can use?
<samuel> ikonia_:  then you can browse to http://hostname/ without the IP
<jonathan_> is there a command that i can run that repairs things that causes programs to fail
<konrads> soundray: there already was a hh :)
<samuel> bwlang: thanks i will
<jrib> wortel: it's probably another issue.  Can you cat /etc/fstab?
<kuchcha> wortel: try nano
<konrads> soundray: i propose "Groovy Grue" for next gg :)
<wortel> yes i could cat
<soundray> konrads: that was before the alphabetic scheme started
<LycanNyc-work> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<LycanNyc-work> !tce
<PiNE> how do i set up nautilus to show previews of .cbr files?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wortel> its actually denieng me permission to vim
<LycanNyc-work> !truecombat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecombat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> wortel: oh... nano then as someone suggested
<wortel> what i was trying to do is mount a partition as /usr
<jonathan_> is there a repair command that i can run cuz im getting a lot of my programs that are acting up
<soundray> wortel: don't sudo when you're in recovery mode
<calvarez> eagles051387, you should try the AOL "Fix my Problems" button
<BankHead> yo
<iNToIT> Hi
<wortel> I've googled for this, but is there an easy way to mount a partition as usr so everything gets installed there instead of onto my root partition?
<eagles> lol
<Roey> ihatemilk:  great nick
<eagles> im being searious cal
<Roey> ihatemilk:  for which reasons?
<wortel> didnt find anything particularly useful
<LuitvD> hello
<soundray> !fstab | wortel
<ubotu> wortel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LuitvD> is there a seperate IRC channel for ubuntu feisty?
<cor1> !partitions |  wortel
<ubotu> wortel: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LuitvD> or are all questions asked here?
<wortel> ubotu: thanks, I know how to mount etc. problem is rather moving everything from usr to the partition before mounting it
<soundray> !feisty | LuitvD
<ubotu> LuitvD: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<wortel> o lol
<wortel> :)
<LuitvD> ...
<kuchcha> wortel: ubotu is a bot...no need to thanks etc
<LuitvD> ubuntu +1, thanks :)
<wortel> :))
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<soundray> wortel: mount the partition to /mnt and do 'sudo cp -a /usr/* /mnt/'
<ubotu> Yum!
* calvarez whoreslaps ubotu.
<samuel> wortel: why in a separate partition? you would have to make all your mount points partitions since the system needs to use /etc, /usr and a host of other dirs
<cor1> is there a program for linux to delete unnesisarry files
<soundray> wortel: better yet, boot from a live CD and do the copying there
<sdsff> IS WIKIPEDIA DOEN ?
<soundray> samuel: that's wrong
<sdsff> IS WIKIPEDIA DOWN ?
<samuel> wortel: if thats what you want just install them all in your home dir
<wortel> well when i formatted my HD I left a large partition open for data, with a smaller partition for root
<Dr_willis> sdsff,  why are you yelling?
<cor1> !yelling
<Brismetal> anyone know if there's an easy way to migrate windows thunderbird settings and mail to linux?  I just tried copying over the folders but it doesn't seem to see it, I try import but it doesn't seem to want to import from a file, only other installed program
<samuel> soundray: he needs /usr for the progs, /etc for the config and others depending on the programs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yelling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> sdsff wikipedia is nothing to do with ubuntu
<soundray> samuel: you either haven't read his request carefully, or you are confusing something.
<Brismetal> oh, never mind, I just tried somethign else and it's working fine now :D
<sdsff> HAS *
<samuel> soundray: nm... my bad...
<cor1> is there a tutorial for making a duel boot system cause i want to put it on my other PC with windows but im afraid i might screw up and then ill have to get windows put back in again
<soundray> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<cor1> windows = monry
<cor1> money*
<samuel> cor1: vmware
<soundray> cor1: ^^ and remember, data that you haven't backed up is data you don't want
<Brismetal> corl, I've found with Ubuntu installing aslong as you're 100% sure which partition you're installing to it's all safe
<Brismetal> just make sure 100% that you know which partition is which
<samuel> cor1: if youve a fast machine vmware will do nicely
<kuchcha> is there a commandline interative based torrent downloader
<wortel> soundray: good idea (live cd)
<cor1> so can i use vm ware and use windows too and still have sound and such on linux
<daveR> can i install photoshop through wine?
<ikonia_> daveR use #wine and #winehq for wine support
<soundray> cor1: use dualboot in preference to vmware if you have the hard disk space (ca. 3 GB)
<samuel> cor1: you need to configure vmware, but yes... only problem is graphics are not too god
<soundray> !dualboot | cor1
<samuel> good*
<ubotu> cor1: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<cor1> yes see but windows is partitioned to 100% of the drive
<ikonia_>  cor1 read the instructions
<OuZo_> hi, how can i open or convert chm files. thanks
<ikonia_> you'll need to re-partition
<Brismetal> or buy a new hard drive, they're pretty cheap these days
<cfedde> there are tools that can re-organize freespace into partitions
<samuel> yep no choice there if youve allready installed it
<amorphous_> can anyone tell me the gui app to setup the screensaver options?
<soundray> cor1: the Ubuntu installer can automatically resize a Windows partition to make space for ubuntu
<eagles051387> cracker
<ikonia_> amorphous_ its under preferences menu
<kuchcha> is there a command-line based torrent downloader for edgy?
<eagles051387> use azureus
<soundray> amorphous_: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<jrib> OuZo_: open with gnochm or xchm
<samuel> soundray: i thought that it couldnt do it with ntfs
<itscoldoutside> kuchcha bittorrent
<kuchcha> thanks ppl
<eagles051387> how do i register a user name on here
<soundray> samuel: it can deal with ntfs just fine
<jrib> !register | eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<samuel> oh
<kuchcha> eagles051387: type /nickser register <password>
<OuZo_> jrib: thanks
<cor1> can i use disk manager to resize the windoes partition
<PiNE> nautilus used to preview everything (i reinstalled Ubuntu) and now i want it to preview everything again, how do i do it?
<soundray> cor1: use the ubuntu installer!
<ikonia_> cor1 read the instructions- you know - the ones you where asking for and have been given
<jrib> PiNE: edit > preferences > preview?
<soundray> cor1: it does the best job of it, and it's free
<cor1> i hav
<ikonia_> cor1 whats the point of asking for instructions if you're not going to read them
<eagles051387> is there a repair command i can run in the shell
<jrib> eagles051387: to repair what?
<eagles051387> programs r actin up
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me compile the latest alsa drivers? I have an hda intel card, and I have been experiencing crackly left audio (the audio coming out of my left speaker)'
<cor1> I DID READ THEM
<jrib> eagles051387: what does that mean exactly?
<soundray> eagles051387: you're going to have to diagnose and solve the problem yourself. If you describe the problem, we can help.
<soundray> cor1: read them again until you understand the part about resizing existing partitions
<eagles051387> like xine issues with amarok not loding audio which i know i have and azureus closing on its own after i open it
<ikonia_> cor1 judging by your questions you didn't
<frojnd> Why, when I run game counter strike 1.6 there isn't any sound of game, just my lunux sound (amrok) ??
<rb007> my network connection is really slow.  It is only for my machine (Ubuntu Dapper) and not for the Windows machines on the same connection.  Is there anything I can check or do to speed it up?  It's not Firefox because it's just as slow in Konqueror.
<[DM-S] frieksk> how do i install a makefile?
<soundray> !ipv6 | rb007
<ubotu> rb007: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cor1> there are disks you can use but when in windows there something called DISK MANAGER that could or might resize the partiotion could that be alternative
<eagles051387> how do i sight in my sn with password
<ikonia_> [DM-S] frieksk you don't install make files
<[DM-S] frieksk> owke
<ikonia_> cor1 read the instructions
<eagles051387> im having xine issues with amarok not loding audio which i know i have and azureus closing on its own after i open it
<cor1> NVM
<[DM-S] frieksk> what can install than using the make command in the terminal
<ikonia_> [DM-S] frieksk you can install what ever the make file is configured to build and install
<PiNE> jrib, yes i tried that but it still don't get previews for doc's or cbr's.
<soundray> eagles051387: describe one problem at a time
<[DM-S] frieksk> well that's the problem
<eagles051387> ok firstly
<[DM-S] frieksk> i try to install ndiswrapper
<wedderburn> feisty question here. the new audio volume image that appears on screen when you raise or lower the volume was that changed back to the dapper one.
<soundray> wedderburn: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia_> wedderburn for fesity join #ubuntu+1
<wedderburn> thanks
<jrib> PiNE: you have evince installed?
<[DM-S] frieksk> after i extracted it, i need to dp this
<[DM-S] frieksk> now that its extracted we must compile it, etc.
<[DM-S] frieksk> make uninstall
<[DM-S] frieksk> make
<[DM-S] frieksk> make install
<ikonia_> [DM-S] frieksk and ?
<PiNE> jrib, i think so, i will make sure.
<Logicbox> anyone know why i would get a checking for C compiler defaut output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables when i do a ./configure
<[DM-S] frieksk> that all the help syays
<[DM-S] frieksk> ...
<necrite> hiall
<Logicbox> ya
<eagles051387> when i load amarok an error screen comes up says xine cannot initialize audio which i know i have i try to change the audio from arts to oss which used to work
<necrite> anyone had problems to install selinux in ubuntu etch?
<soundray> [DM-S] frieksk: why don't you follow established procedure for installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<soundray> !wireless | [DM-S] frieksk
<ubotu> [DM-S] frieksk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[DM-S] frieksk> sigh
<Nikolai15> ANybody who can help me install and configure apache and php in ubuntu terminal ?
<guillem101> Does the ubuntu installer resize ntfs partitions?
<hdx_> Logicbox: do you have gcc installed
<Logicbox> yes
<eagles051387> ive tried to install and uninstall the amarok but it still wont work
<soundray> eagles051387: make sure you have your sound card selected (System-Preferences-Sound). Disable the esd sound server if you find such an option.
<PiNE> jrib, yep. evince is installed (i have evince NOT evince-gtk)
<guillem101> (a friend of mine, poor, wants to keep the XP and install a sort of linux as well)
<soundray> eagles051387: whenever you can, configure sound applications to use ALSA (not artsd or oss).
<jrib> PiNE: /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/application@x-cbr gconf key here seems to show evince-thumbnailer as the thumbnailer.  Do you have that key?
<necrite> anyone have problems with SELinux_
<pradeepvglughyd> hi guys , I have a an old monitor and I am facing difficulties as its brightness is low & when watch movies it gets worse, in Windows I manage to increase the brightness in the Media Player itself is there any player for Ubuntu in which we can adjust Video Settings like brightness,contrast and all...
<soundray> eagles051387: if you still have trouble, follow ubotu:
<eagles051387> ive tried it soundray but also doesnt work
<soundray> !sound | eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> PiNE: and is it marked "enable"?
<Guard] [an> re
<nomasteryoda> guillem101, you can do that for him/her... just use the partition tool gparted on the live ubuntu cd...
<Guard] [an> is there a way to open pdf files inside mozilla, the same way as on windows ???
<PiNE> jrib, is what marked enabled
<nomasteryoda> make some space for linux... and a swap partition
<PiNE> ?
<jrib> PiNE: the key I mentioned.  Use gconf-editor to check
<[DM-S] frieksk> because soundray, the ubuntu guide is far away from helpfull
<nomasteryoda> Guard] [an, install adobe acrobat reader
<soundray> Guard] [an: yes, with a plugin
<eagles051387> alsa doesnt work it only seems to recogniz oss
<charles> hi is there a way for me to share my usb printer to a windows machine?
<soundray> [DM-S] frieksk: which particular page have you followed?
<soundray> !samba | charles
<Guard] [an> nomasteryoda: doable with apt-get ?
<ubotu> charles: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<guillem101> nomasteryoda, nice. My friend is interested in SuSE... do you know -perhaps- if Suse 10.2 installer includes gparted? (maybe I will have to use live-cd to repartition and then install SuSE afterwards)
<Logicbox> Anyone know why i wouldnt be able to get this sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Guard] [an> soundray: do you know the name of the plugin ?
<Logicbox> ubuntu Edgy eft
<pradeepvglughyd> hi guys , I have a an old monitor and I am facing difficulties as its brightness is low & when watch movies it gets worse, in Windows I manage to increase the brightness in the Media Player itself is there any player for Ubuntu in which we can adjust Video Settings like brightness,contrast and all...
<soundray> Guard] [an: nppdf.so if you install acroread
<eagles051387> the other problem im havin is azureus quits on its own
<soundray> !repeat | pradeepvglughyd
<ubotu> pradeepvglughyd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eagles051387> i uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<[DM-S] frieksk> the one for sourcenet
<Guard] [an> thx
<nomasteryoda> guillem101, it does not... but the partition tool it includes works... though ubuntu is better =D
<[DM-S] frieksk> the guide from the makers for ndiswrapper
<eagles051387> and it still does that that is y i was wondering if there was a repair command that i coudl run in the shell
<joni_> pradeepvglughyd: use nvidia settings if you got a nvidia chip, otherwise mplayer
<soundray> !azureus | eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<guillem101> nomasteryoda, thanks very much!
<nomasteryoda> np
<phaidros> anyone experiences with rivendell ??
<eagles051387> how do i sign in with my sn
<nomasteryoda> phaero, the shoutcast stream?
<pradeepvglughyd> joni_, i installed eye candy and the nvidia-settings is no more the same way anymore it shows no options
<eternalswd> anyone know a way of extracting vorbis audio from an mp4?
<phaidros> nomasteryoda, no, they have a very interesting radio automation software, and its free software
<soundray> [DM-S] frieksk: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper instead
<anandanbu> is there any download clients like flashget or IDM for ubuntu and how do install it
<phaidros> strugglin with da install a little and their wiki sux
* nomasteryoda not know of rivendell
<nomasteryoda> anandanbu, wget
<jrib> anandanbu: gwget, d4x, aria
<anandanbu> how do i install gwget, d4x, aria,wget these
<jrib> !synaptic | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<joni_> pradeepvglughyd: then just try mplayer
<anandanbu> can i do it by synaptic
<jrib> !repos | anandanbu
<eagles0513875> yay lol
<ubotu> anandanbu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<eagles0513875> im registered
<nomasteryoda> away
<pradeepvglughyd> joni_, ok fine thanks
<anandanbu> thanks jrib
<PiNE> jrib, it seems to be there, listed as <application@x-cbr> and <enable> is checked.
<necrite> anyone have problems with  selinux-policy-default ?
<jrib> PiNE: if you run the command yourself, do you get a thumbnail?
<linuxuser2908> hello all
<PiNE> jrib, it says: command not found.
<codex2> hi, i install ubunty in my laptop but the sound hear only from the 1 speaker. what i must do yo fix it?
<jrib> PiNE: apt-cache policy evince
<soundray> !sound | codex2
<ubotu> codex2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oxigen> can you advice me which software to use for hard drive (sata) diagnostic?
<joni_> hdparam :p
<oxigen> :)
<joni_> sry, no idea
<soundray> !smartmontools | oxigen
<ubotu> oxigen: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 620 kB
<spowers> just upgraded from dapper to edgy, x is broken now. /etc/X11/X is symlinked to /bin/true, am i missing a package?
<oxigen> soundray, ubotu, thanks, but my hd doesnt have SMART :(
<jrib> spowers: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<soundray> oxigen: are you sure? If it's SATA, it almost certainly has.
<oxigen> soundray: i am, yes
<soundray> oxigen: you may have to enable it in the BIOS setup
<spowers> jrib: no, it isn't
<oxigen> soundray: aha!
<jrib> spowers: you always need that package installed when you upgrade
<spowers> jrib: i must have removed it some time ago to get rid of openoffice :[
<oxigen> soundray: ok, thanks i'll try!
<PiNE> jrib, here is the output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6716/
<jrib> spowers: (try installing it and dist-upgrade again)  Also, the recommended way to upgrade is now to use the update-manager
<spowers> i'll try reinstalling it again, maybe I'll luck out..
<Nikolai15> ANybody who can help me install and configure apache and php in ubuntu terminal ? then pls sent me a pm
<soundray> spowers: try and install it now, it may be all you need to fix it. You'll have to swallow OOo, though...
<spowers> ok, thanks
<Peggerr> does anyone have ubuntu working on a sun netra???
<soundray> !lamp | Nikolai15
<ubotu> Nikolai15: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<spowers> i'll try to remember this isn't debian
<ikonia_> Nikolai15 just install it
<ikonia_> Nikolai15 change the SERVERNAME directive
<ikonia_> and it should be ready to work
<ikonia_> Peggerr yes on a T105
<cfedde> cat I get a listing of packages that are out of date from apt-get or one of it's friends?
<ikonia_> cfedde dpkg -l
<cfedde> ikonia_: thanks
<jrib> PiNE: does /usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer exist?
<Peggerr> ikonia, which version, I tried it a couple of months ago and it kept on freexing up and acting strangely
<ikonia_> 6.0.6
<blackes1> just setting up a new system with a widescreen moniter with an ati card currently its using the visa driver so everythings squished which ati driver should i use
<Nikolai15> thx
<spowers> jrib: if i installed xubuntu originally, does xubuntu-desktop perform the same upgrade tracking function as ubuntu-desktop?
<Logicbox> HELP: sudo apt-get update will not work
<jrib> spowers: yeah, xubuntu-desktop should pull in X
<ikonia_> Logicbox tell us the error if you want help
<jrib> help us help you :)
<soundray> blackes1: ati (open source, may not support all cards), fglrx (binary, recent) or radeon (open source, older cards)
<Logicbox> Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<spowers> ok.. i've got all of the X i had before, it's just the symlink is wrong
<codex2> soundray, it not work. The first time i install the ubuntu sounds works, the next times not but just i hear music only from 1 speaker not both. I can't change device, it says only realtek alc833 (ossmixer). any idea why i hear music only from 1 speaker?
<Logicbox> on all the http:// sites
<ikonia_> Logicbox it can't connect tot he server
<Logicbox> REALLY
<haak> ubuntu grub.conf waht adress
<Logicbox> i know that but why
<spowers> maybe i'm missing a server package, x is a lot more modular than it used to be apparently
<haak> ubuntu grub.conf what adress
<Logicbox> i have access
<spowers> i've got some ideas now, thanks.
<jrib> spowers: you have /usr/bin/Xorg?
<ikonia_> Logicbox smart ass responses get 0 response from me. Good luck
<soundray> codex2: double-click the volume icon on your panel and check the mixer settings
<Logicbox> sorry but this is really frustrating
<haak> ubuntu grub.conf what adress pls
<Logicbox> cause i been at this for 2 hours now
<codex2> wait
<guillem101> nomasteryoda, he he, he is taking the 6.10 CD home
<blackes1> ok fglrx it is then thanks
<ikonia_> Logicbox perhaps think about that before a.) asking for help with no details b.) being sarcastic when someone is trying to help pull the information out of you
<Logicbox> ikonia come on iam sorry please help
<haak> grub.conf what adress pls
<ikonia_> haak what address
<ikonia_> Logicbox good luck
<Logicbox> fine
<Peggerr> ikonia_, so no problems at all?  I when I ran it it would freez up with listing file through ssh, but it would work fine through serial
<haak> grub conf ??
<jrib> Logicbox: pastebin the full error, maybe someone can help
<soundray> ikonia_: I think you're a bit too harsh, please help Logicbox
<codex2> soundray, i check all, in preferences all are checked and in panel of mixer all are on and the same level
<ikonia_> Peggerr no, worked like a charm. I had to change someone kernel parameters after install due to ubuntus default install, but nothing too bad
<codex2> but still not work the one speaker
<Seracht> anyone know where to get Gnome themes from
<ikonia_> soundray can't be bothered. Sorry
<ikonia_> haak what do you want
<jrib> !themes | Seracht
<ubotu> Seracht: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia_> Seracht gnome-look.org
<Seracht> thanks
<Seracht> what is icon themes
<Noiano> can anyone help me in setting up a ps2 mouse with a laptop?
<Seracht> and what is a GDM theme
<ikonia_> Seracht icons
<soundray> codex2: your soundcard may only be partially supported, or broken
<slippyr4> hi all. in a desktop install, after first boot there's an applet wants to download updates. How do you do the equivalent of this in a text mode, server install (dapper) ?
<ikonia_> Seracht gdm login manager themes
<Logicbox> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/a bunch of differnt names here Error reading from server -read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<Seracht> ikonia,  do I need a program to install icon/GDE/themes
<jrib> Seracht: icon themes are the icons on your desktop, like for folders and files you see
<ikonia_> slippyr4 no
<codex2> soundray, so how i can see about and check it?
<ikonia_> oosp
<soundray> slippyr4: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', or use sudo aptitude
<LightStream> The one that cracks me up is "libravox" .. I keep waiting for "capricornvox" and "scorpiovox" to surface too.
<ikonia_> Seracht no
<LightStream> A9913: only works in the server while the bot was also in the server.
<LightStream> I do listen to japanese songs too?
<LightStream> You mean, you are.
<Peggerr> ikonia_, what where the permaters that you had to change
<LightStream> Lightstream: no it is not.
<jrib> !pastebin | Logicbox
<ubotu> Logicbox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LightStream> Lightstream: how do you see?
<LightStream> Lightstream: where have all the time. We once did it in the server while the bot was also in the world.
<LightStream> Or a boyfriend?
<LightStream> Lightstream: no it is not.
<jrib> Logicbox: the whole thing there please, then just give us a link
<LightStream> Where is the way you want beryl ask them in #ubuntu-effects.
<LightStream> Lightstream: yes, ruby is the current web development flavor of the month, however, don't get caught up in the sunday classroom while service was being held downstairs. <--- Rotfl.
<LightStream> Where is the paste.
<LightStream> Please note, that there will be substantially lower for e.g. Pci based nic's than for usb ones - and should be mentioned then too?
<Logicbox> jrib: what
<LightStream> Lightstream: what do you know?
<ikonia_> Peggerr can't remember off the top of my head. Onewas the default framebuffer as the netra has no video card
<LightStream> As there is no way to the team?
<ikonia_> LightStream STOP FLOODING
<LightStream> Lightstream: stop it.
<blackes1> thanks for ati help that was painless
<slippyr4> thanks soundray
<codex2> know that the first time i install ubunty it works perfectly and also one other time i open the laptop work also. but only 2 times works both speakers
<jrib> Logicbox: did you read what ubotu said about pastebin?
<PiNE> jrib, yes evince-thumbnailer exists and my pdf's have thumbnails, which i imagine is looked after by evince too
<osfameron> that looks like a keyboard error, it happens.
<jrib> PiNE: so which command gave you command no found?
<Logicbox> jrib i dont know what that pastbin is
<lazrpark93> Hey guys
<ikonia_> !pastebin >logicbox
<slippyr4> also, slightly OT. Since i'm having to use a windows laptop at the moment until my ubuntu desktop works properly, can anyone more familiar with irc recommend me a good windows based  no-cost irc client?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Logicbox: visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and copy and paste the full error output there.  Then give us a link
* mode/#ubuntu [-b centaur5!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<du> alguem do brasil a????
<frojnd> Why, when I run game counter strike 1.6 there isn't any sound of game, just my lunux sound (amrok) ??
<jrib> slippyr4: mirc
<jrib> !br | du
<ubotu> du: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<blackes1> slippyr4 mirc will do for now
<doojin> ikoni_ : hi ... I succeeded in changing usplash, but it doesn't fill up 1024x768 screen. do you know how to fill 1024x768 screen?
<lazrpark93> I think I've come up with a way to make passwords more secure/ harder to crack but I'm not sure if someone has already thought of this
<IdleOne> !br | du
<Seracht> so is GDM pretty much like the screen where you enter your username and all?
<avidal> ugh, my ubuntu server keeps crashing on me unexpectedly.
<ikonia_> frojnd join cedega support channels
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<slippyr4> jrib: it's shareware, i feel bad using it when i have no intention of paing
<doojin> ikonia_ : hi ... I succeeded in changing usplash, but it doesn't fill up 1024x768 screen. do you know how to fill 1024x768 screen?
<ikonia_> Seracht yes
<Seracht> ikonia, is it possible to change like the bar at the top
<ikonia_> doojin yes, its all explainined in the howto
<jrib> slippyr4: there's a firefox plugin for irc, chatzilla I think
<soundray> codex2: it's hard to diagnose remotely -- have you done all the checks suggested in the links?
<ikonia_> Seracht don't know what you mean
<PiNE> jrib, the command listed is <comicthumb %i %o %s>
<doojin> ikonia_ : you mean the howto of ubuntu wiki?
<Seracht> the bar that says applications, places, system
<ikonia_> doojin yes
<Seracht> cna I make that look prettier
<soundray> !sound > codex2, please check the private message from ubotu
<codex2> yes i do
<ikonia_> !eyecandy >seracht
<du> nossa moh estranho isso n tem nem sala do br e quando tem soh 7 pessoas rsrsrsrsr
<ikonia_> !es >nossa
<slippyr4> jrib: perhaps i'll just shelve my morals for a while and use mirc
<PiNE> jrib, listed right above the <enable> in gconf
<ikonia_> !es >du
<sorush20> hi where is any are there the daily snapshots of ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jrib> !find comicthumb
<codex2> soundray, ok thank you :-)
<ikonia_> sorush20 not sure if there are any
<blackes1> slip[pyr4 (kaled is an **** he deliberately broke rfc compatability (yes it was 10 years ago and i am still bitter ) so feel fine with using mirc
<Peggerr> ikonia_, would either of kernal permaters affect listing directories through ssh
<IdleOne> !br > du
<ubotu> File comicthumb found in comix
<ikonia_> Peggerr shouldn't do
<doojin> ikonia_ : It doesn't say anything about fixing resolution problem
<sorush20> damn
<ikonia_> doojin again - you're out of luck then
<jrib> PiNE: is comix installed?
<blackes1> alternatively emule has an inbuilt irc client
<ikonia_> IdleOne sorry - that it was spanish
<ikonia_> thought
<doojin> ikonia_ : you said it was in the howto
<soundray> codex2: also, ask the channel again in a couple of hours, I think the sound experts aren't around right now.
<ikonia_> doojin it is if you read it properly
<PiNE> jrib, yep! i love comix.
<IdleOne> ikonia, close to spanish but suttle differences
<blackes1> pirch is available but it is old and flawed
<doojin> ikonia_ : can you guess any?
<jrib> PiNE: dpkg -L comix | grep comicthumb
<ikonia_> doojin yes, I understand why
<Logicbox> Did i need to download as Text file?
<codex2> soundray, ok don't worry i will try
<doojin> ikonia_ : I want you to tell me your guess
<ikonia_> doojin sorry no. There are two possabilities
<doojin> ikonia_ : what possibilities?
<ikonia_> doojin both are potentially explainied in the wiki. you may also find results searching the forums
<Doug52392> Hi
<PiNE> jrib, should i use <sudo> to run <dpkg -L comix | grep comicthumb>? or is it okay without?
<lazrpark93> Would making passwords sequential (in terms of physical key strokes) make it harder to crack the  passwords? For example, you type 'pass123' hit 'Backspace' then type '3' again so now your password isn't just 'pass123' as it normally would be but now the backspace would be integrated into the password itself. Would that be plausible?
<jrib> PiNE: no
<ikonia_> lazrpark93 not really
<MTecknology> If I'm running vi and left the session to edit a few lines, how do I get back into my session?
<Logicbox> jrib: did i need to dl the text file i pasted it all in to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lazrpark93> ikonia_ how so?
<jrib> Logicbox: nope, just give us the URL
<ikonia_> lazrpark93 because it doesn't make it harder to crack
<Doug52392> I still cant resize the partition on my hard drive for the Ubuntu install.
<doojin> ikonia_ : I'm going to sleep soon, so I will be pleased if you just tell me the two possibilities
<ikonia_> doojin sorry no
<Logicbox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6717/
<doojin> ikonia_ : why not?
<ikonia_> doojin because I helped you before, and found you too lazy to do anything
<ikonia_> so I chose not to help
<doojin> ikonia_ : come on, I'm almost succeeding
<Doug52392> When the Ubuntu setup asks me to resize the partition, no matter what size I type, it always tells me there is
<doojin> It is the last question as you know
<ikonia_> doojin please stop talking to me
<Doug52392> not enough room to install Ubuntu, and the resize failed
<lazrpark93> ikonia_, I don't understand. Wouldn't you physically have to type it in to get the password to work?
<doojin> ikonia_ : Are you mad at me?
<ikonia_> lazrpark93  you wouldn't type the backspace - it would just delete a char
<ikonia_> doojin no,not at all
<doojin> ikonia_ : maybe you are just tired of answering to many people
<Logicbox> jrib u see anything?
<doojin> ikonia_ : I know repetitive works drain my energy
<ikonia_> doojin you've just proved me point. I'm chosing not to help you because you don't listen and you're too lazy to do anything. By asking this after I've told you - you have just proved you don't listen
<jrib> Logicbox: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please?
<Seracht> hi quick question I downloaded a GDM theme
<Seracht> now how do I apply it
<doojin> ikonia_ : Whatever you think, I understand your being sick of me.
<ikonia_> Seracht I've sent you 3 links - read them
<ikonia_> !eyecandy >seracht
<ikonia_> doojin please stop talking to me
<rfschmid> I just had a problem with beryl (svn, XGL with ATI card), so I killed x and tried to log in without XGL, the panel doesn't come up and I get an infinite loop of errors saying "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit."
<lazrpark93> ikonia_ what if you could make the computer remember the backspace? But I guess that would introduce other risks because the computer would be looking at each character individually...
<slippyr4> can someone say my nickname to see if i got this set up right please
<vmlemon> slippyr4
<ikonia_> slippyr4 hello
<rfschmid> slippyr4
<Doug52392> I cant resize the partition on my hard drive to install Ubuntu
<francisco> hello
<slippyr4> bugger
<lazrpark93> ikonia_ or is that not possible to do?
<HymnToLife> !hi | slippyr4
<ubotu> slippyr4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MTecknology> If I'm running vi and left the session to edit a few lines, how do I get back into my session?
<ikonia_> lazrpark93 you'd have to break your keymap
<PiNE> jrib, for some reason i still don't have the previews,  it is stubbornly refusing to do what we ask!
<ikonia_> lazrpark93 do "stty erase ^J"
<ikonia_> lazrpark93 then press backspace
<jrib> PiNE: but do you have /usr/bin/comicthumb?
<ikonia_> and you'll see what I mean
<PiNE> jrib, i'll check right now.
<doojin> ikonia_ : just one more sentence, you have done good job so far. you don't have to answer me for a while
<ikonia_> doojin I'm putting you ignore now
<lazrpark93> ikonia_ I'll just take your word for it
* ikonia_ adds doojin to ignore list
<doojin> damn..
<ikonia_> lazrpark93 ok
<Doug52392> I cant resize my partition to install Ubuntu
<krateein> I'm having trouble installing Linux on my old machine. I Wiped the hard Drive of windows but when insert the CD (it is definitely burned correctly) nothing happens. I just get the message Verifying DMI Pool data ... Invalid system disk replace the disk and then press any key. Is it because i only have 64mb of RAM (I have tried using hte alternate install cd for Kubuntu but that didn't work either)
<lazrpark93> Thanks for the feedback though
<ikonia_> lazrpark93 not at all
<doojin> ikonia_ must be very very sick of me because he puts me on ignore after I cheered him
<bluffer_> i was going through the download page i see some requirment of minimum 192 mb ram for installing this is that amount of ram the minimum required ? ( i have w2k running on vpc with 32 mb ram) and i want to know if i can install this to vpc with say a maximum of 48 mb allocation to vm ?
<slippyr4> !hi | slippyr4
<doojin> maybe personally sick of me
<ikonia_> bluffer_ 192 is best
<bluffer_> whats worst ?
<ikonia_> bluffer_ the installer is a full X session with tools
<ikonia_> bluffer_ I wouldn't try to drop bellow 128 - but ubuntu recommends 192 for a reason
<PiNE> jrib, no i don't have comicthumb in /usr/bin.
<amorphous_> ikonia, soundray : Sorry gents - i got cut off.  i can't find either - in apt-cache or under preferences
<amorphous_> anyone else
<jrib> PiNE: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<PiNE> jrib, edgy
<jrib> PiNE: reinstall comix
<ikonia_> amorphous_ forgot your question, sorry
<bluffer_> my host has 128 mb ram :( so no point downloading this you say ?
<PiNE> jrib, okay.
<amorphous_> ikonia, i'm using ssh - so menu's are a bit difficult
<ikonia_> bluffer_ you may get away with it
<ikonia_> amorphous_ what menu's - sorry I can't remember the problem
<screechingcat> anyone know how to turn of the "snap to edge" feature in KDE ?
<amorphous_> ikonia - looking to find the name for the screensaver settings app
<ikonia_> amorphous_ your trying to change it in a terminal ?
<amorphous_> sorry ikonia a bit slow with me typing
<jrib> PiNE: see, it's supposed to be there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=comicthumb&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<ikonia_> amorphous_ don't worry - speed isn't required
<screechingcat> i want windows to remember their positions on the screen
<neuro_> krateein: do you have any other CDs you can try and boot from?
<neuro_> krateein: i.e. a cover disc from a magazine or another OS you've burned?
<amorphous_> yeahv-vbut i have X through the term - just cant run full xserver session
<charl_ie> amorphous_: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<krateein> neuro_ : I don't think so. I have an old windows 95 but i dunno if that works or not
<ikonia_> amorphous_ I'd wait until you are on 0:0 rather than a remove session
<neuro_> krateein: because it sounds like your machine won't boot from CD; the "replace disk and then ..." error is usually associated with floppy disks
<amorphous_> charl_ie, tried it - doesnt seem to work & cant apt-get it?!?!
<krateein> neuro_: hmm, is there another way? cna i make it boot from the CDRom
<bluffer_> so will this installer do cfdisk too ? or should i have a preformatted swap and ext2 partitions ?
<tabas> a
<krateein> neuro_: why woudl i have the option to boot from CDROM in the BIOS if i can't, strnage
<Doug52392> I cant resize the parititon on my hard drive during the Ubuntu installation
<neuro_> krateein: bootmgr.sf.net iirc
<tabas> ola
<ikonia_> bluffer_ it will partition along the way
<neuro_> krateein: i don't know because i don't know your machine's precise config :)
<amorphous_> ikonia, it's not in the gnome menu's there either... nor here
<neuro_> krateein: (and that's not an invite to list it now!) ;)
<Yasuo> hi
<ikonia_> amorphous_ have you got it installed ?
<tabas> gilipollas
<Yasuo> wich dvdprogram does rip DVDs by playing them?
<ikonia_> !dvd >yasuo
<Yasuo> with ripper programs i get read errors
<Yasuo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<leonor> hi, im having problems installing a nvidia controller
<tabas> pringaos
<ikonia_> leonor what sort of problems
<Yasuo> i need a program fpr ripping dvds by watching em
<ikonia_> Yasuo the wiki has a guide
<tabas> Leonor tonta
<amorphous_> ikonia, i have default gnome-desktop-environment - and i've tried to apt-get gnome-screensaver-preferences... no joy - doesnt seem to exist?
<ikonia_> amorphous_ install it
<Yasuo> just need that programms name
<amorphous_> what's it called?
<Doug52392> Hi, I have a problom with the Ubuntu install.
<ikonia_> Yasuo the wiki has a guide
<leonor> ikonia_ ive installed nvidia-glx, the module loads but when i start x it says unable to open screen
<ikonia_> Doug52392 if you have no space - you can't resize
<PiNE_> jrib, thanks for taking the time to help me with this.  it probably seems rather menial but i love ubuntu for being able to do stuff like icon previews.
<ikonia_> leonor !nvidia>leonor
<ikonia_> !nvidia >leonor
<meisam> hi how can i put jdbc on path ?
<tabas> ke sois tontos
<jrib> PiNE_: that's ok, once you get comicthumb installed, delete the failed thumbnails and press reload in nautilus:  rm -rf ~/.thumbnails/fail/
<leonor> ikonia_ what?
<ikonia_> meisam PATH=$PATH:/some/new/path
<ikonia_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yasuo> there is only a dvd::rip guide imho
<ikonia_> leonor follow that guide
<ikonia_> Yasuo which tells you the app names
<Yasuo> yes "dvd::rip" and "transcode"?
<ikonia_> Yasuo there you go
<ikonia_> there are two app names
<nomasteryoda> then the answer you have
<meisam> ikonia_ would u tell me what u exactly mean, i got it somehow
<nomasteryoda> http://straps4linux.blogspot.com/2006/11/script-dvd2xvidsh.html
<nomasteryoda> this also works
<ikonia_> meisam you got what
<meisam> ikonia_ i mean i did not understand fully, but i got the whole idea
<tabas> chuparme un cojon
<Yasuo> well, as i said i need a programm wich is not RIPping the DDV, but catching the stream by playing it to override READ ERRORs
<ikonia_> meisam what idea ?
<Doug52392> Hi, I cant resize the partition on my hard drive during the Ubuntu installation.
<ikonia_> Yasuo the rip guide will tell you which app does that
<tabas> tu puta madre
<ikonia_> Doug52392 I've told you - if you have no space on the disk you can't resize
<meisam> ikonia_ nothin nothin..would u tell me what does some/new/path mean?
<ikonia_> meisam path to jdbc
<Yasuo> there is only a wiki for dvd::rip afaik
<PiNE_> jrib, comicthumb didn't install after the reinstall of comix.
<Doug52392> it is a 37 Gb disk with 25.4 Gb free
<Tzadok> hey everybody
<Yasuo> i dont need dvd::rip
<jrib> PiNE_: apt-cache policy comix
<stack_> I installed the 2.6.17-11-server kernel and now my server kernel panics at boot... anyone else experiencing this?  I can boot into 2.6.17-10-server fine
<ikonia_> Yasuo but part of the rip process will catch the stream
<hairulfr> Hey all, I have a problem with a icon them. It's this cool glassy theme, but the icon won't work on the thrash can, it's the same old boring one - anyone know what I can do?
<bluffer_> so one last question is this torrent ok i took this url from the downlaod page ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ikonia_> hairulfr the theme may not contain a trash can icon
<hairulfr> ikonia: It does, I checked :)
<slippyr4> bluffer_ its fine
<meisam> ikonia_ for example:  PATH=$PATH:/home/meisam/packages and utils/mysql-connector-java-3.1.14/mysql-connector-java-3.1.14-bin.jar  is this right?
<ikonia_> bluffer_ its made by ubuntu - so yes
<Yasuo> ikonia, no, dvd::rip does RIP the dvd before encoding wich will fail ebcauser of read errors
<Tzadok> hey, im a newb, and i need some help making grub boot the same ubuntu, with different kernels
<ikonia_> meisam no - you want CLASSPATH for that
<slippyr4> bluffer_ if in doubt, md5sum it after it's finished
<richard_> I have a very strange sound bug, my headphone jack (laptop) doesn't work until after I sleep/hibernate
<ikonia_> Tzadok when you install the kernels, ubuntu updates grub for you
<Tzadok> really?
<ikonia_> Tzadok yes
<GMWeezel> Is there a program that will automatically create file links for files that are identical such as maybe they both have the same MD5 checksum.
<stack_> My previous dmesg shows an error "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000024 "
<ikonia_> GMWeezel no
<meisam> ikonia_ i want to use it for connecting to java
<lazer350> salut ici
<jrib> PiNE_: ah, wait a second, see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/comix/+bug/75707
<ikonia_> meisam yes, I know - you want CLASSPATH
<GMWeezel> iknoia_: Ah that blows; thanks.
<slippyr4> Tzadok : but only if you do kernels the ubuntu / debian way (ie not a manual compile from vanilla (kernel.org) sources
<lazer350> une personne parle francais ?
<Tzadok> see cause wat im going to do is install ubuntu on a portable hd then have grub have kernels for x86, mac, and 64bit
<ikonia_> meisam the connectors are java classes
<Agrajag> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<riotkittie> !fr | lazer350
<ubotu> lazer350: please see above
<Tzadok> so then i can boot it on whatever pc i come too
<ikonia_> Tzadok that would be unwise
<hairulfr> ikonia: Could I just copy it and put it on top of the of the old icon?
<meisam> ikonia_ ok what should i do would u give me the exact path or what ever
<meisam> ikonia_ im confuesd
<slippyr4> lazer350, oui, un peu - mais il y a un channel en francais
<DogWater> Anyone know off hand if it is possible to use Dell inspiron 6400 wireless on ubuntu?
<slippyr4> !fr | lazer350
<ikonia_> meisam you need to learn how java works before starting to program in it
<ubotu> lazer350: please see above
<lazer350> je peut avoir le lien du salon fr svp ?
<bluffer_> thanks ikonia and slippyr4 cya in a few days time its now at 2.2 % at 10 kbps :)
<DogWater> i set it up in X but if i do an ifconfig it doesnt show the wifi connection
<Tzadok> ikonia why would that be unwise?
<ikonia_> bluffer_ enjoy
<ikonia_> Tzadok because ubuntu installs are not meant to "float around" and you're talking about installing different archs
<amorphous_> ikonia,  what's it called? (it doesn't appear to be gnome-screensaver-preferences :(
<meisam> ikonia_ i know how it works, for connecting it to the database i need the driver connector j (mysql)
<jrib> PiNE_: so I guess you'd have to rebuild the package yourself.  In feisty evince-thumbnailer handles thumbnails for cbr.  You can try running evince-thumbnailer on a cbr file and seeing if it works.  If it does then you can get away with this as your command in gconf:  evince-thumbnailer -s %s %u %o
<ikonia_> meisam if you know how java works - you should know CLASSPATH, thats basic
<DogWater> also, is there a way to get ubuntu to show you a list of the broadcasted ssids in your area instead of having to type in a network name?
<slippyr4> bluffer_ you might find you'll get it quicker from a local mirror rather than a torrent. torrents work well for pirate movies but no so well for free software - people don't bother seeding so much
<ikonia_> amorphous_ no idea off the top of my head
<angelzuja> ola
<ikonia_> DogWater it will do if the ssids are broadcast
<PiNE_> jrib, ah. well that explains everything.  thanks again, i'll give the evince-th** a try.
<bluffer_> i chose bittorrent aasumming i can stop it and start it over several days and grab it piece by piece ?
<meisam> ikonia_ friend listen up please..it is not a matter of argueeing..i need to make a path for jdbc for the java to make it to know where it is
<ikonia_> meisam and I've told you 2 times - you need to set your CLASSPATH correctly
<bluffer_> never leeched stuff much so is that assumption wrong ?
<angelzuja> tonto
<riotkittie> bluffer_: no, you are correct.
<Xenguy> bluffer_: you can stop and continue
<slippyr4> bluffer_ if you're happy with the speed you're fine - i just gave you an alternative that's all
<DogWater> ikonia: where can I see the broadcast SSIDs then? because if i go into system -> administration -> network it just asks me to type in stuff
<DogWater> actually, how do i find out if it even detects my wifi card properly?
<ikonia_> DogWater looks like the ssids are nto being broadcast
<meisam> ikonia_ export set CLASSPATH=/path/mysql-connector-java-[ver] -bin.jar:$CLASSPATH something like this
<lazer350> please give me the lien UBUNTU FR
<ikonia_> meisam please don't talk to me any more
<DogWater> ikonia_ if i boot the very same laptop into windows xp it finds the 3 SSIDs that are being broadcast
<slippyr4> lazer350: #ubuntu-fr
<lazer350> thc
<ikonia_> DogWater possibly your card isn't working
<ikonia_> under ubuntu
<disasm> how can I make the system wide default e-mail client thunderbird? I have approximately 150 users, and they all want to be able to click links in firefox and get thunderbird to open the e-mail
<DogWater> any idea how to find out if it is/isnt?
<slippyr4> lazer350 : j'ai deja dit ceci
<DogWater> its a dell inspiron 6400 built in card
<ikonia_> DogWater do an iwconfig on it
<meisam> ikonia_ atleast tell me in .bashrc ? or soewhere else?
<mindstate> anyone running IE for linux? and if so..anyone know how i can stop IE from flickering?
<ikonia_> meisam last request. Please don't speak to me any more
<meisam> ikonia_ give me the correct format of classpath
<ikonia_> mindstate didn't know IE was still available
<kazim59> hello
<mijenix> how I can start the vncserver before someone logged in?
<ikonia_> mijenix put it in an init script
<mindstate> ikonia, check www.psychocats.net they have a nice tutorial on how-to install
<ikonia_> mindstate not for me thansk
<mijenix> ikonia_: is there a userfriendlier way?
<kazim59> my gdm is responding very bad recently... after login screen it shows blank desktop (with the background loaded) and waits for about 3-4 minutes and then shows the menus & icons!!
<guillem101> ikonia, he is using wine (or crossover) to run actual IE
<mindstate> ikonia, i've got my reasons for wanting to use IE
<ikonia_> mijenix that should be quite straight forward
<mijenix> ikonia_: or a howto?
<mindstate> guillem101, yes i am
<ikonia_> mindstate I didn't say you didn't
<DogWater> ikonia_ eth1 ieee80211b/g essid: "" broadcom 4311" mode managed access point invalid
<ikonia_> mijenix research the init scripts - then you can just add a vnc start up to a new one
<mindstate> ikonia, im just saying i do :p
<mindstate> lol
<ikonia_> DogWater there you go
<mindstate> the flickering is very annoying though
<bauer77> DogWater: Why do you need your SSIDS broadcasted anyways...
<disasm> mindstate: do a search on xdmcp vnc logins, that's probably your best solution
<robbiev> how come when naming Dapper Drake and Edgy Eft, and animal name with the letter C was skipped?
<amorphous_> does anyone else know the name of the screensaver preference setting app?
<kazim59> what wrong is going with my ubuntu?
<guillem101> mindstate, not using wine et al... but other wine apps do flicker as well or it is just IE?
<DogWater> baur77: at school they have diff access points for each area and i dont know the names of all of them =/ sorry
<mindstate> guillem101, uTorrent flickers a lil..but not as much as IE does
<bauer77> DogWater:  just asking :-)
<Belboz99> Hey all, I seem to have lost audio over the whole OS, restarting ALSA does not work, nor does rebooting, any ideas?
<DogWater> does anyone know how to get it to work since it does apparently see the card?
<guillem101> mindstate, but IE uses a big window and I guess uTorrent does not....
<Belboz99> Also, when I attempt to start esd it seems to hang
<mindstate> guillem101, yes youre right, i thought there might be a way to fix the flicker though
<bauer77> DogWater: when you go to network it does not show your wireless card there?
<guillem101> mindstate, you are using beryl?
<bluffer_> speed i dont know i would love to have 200kbps but never had any downlaod that went > 10 kbps at worst 3 kbps so i ve been accustomed to wait :) is this a better option that bugging some one with a fast internet to wget there and then lxsplit it to 10 mb bits downlaod all parts over a few days and hjjoin it isnt it ?
<mindstate> guillem101, no im not
<bauer77> wb pbureau
<pbureau> hey guys
<guillem101> mindstate, ok, there is a wine related option at beryl. I cannot help you... sorry
<Yodude> hey i want soe Ubuntu buttons or banners for my blog where i can i get some?
<mindstate> guillem101, thanks its alright, i guess ill have to deal with it
<DogWater> bauer77: it shows up as eth1 in the little taskbar monitor thing and in networking it shows wireless connection but it wont find any of the ssids that are being broadcast
<guillem101> mindstate, perhaps it would be a good idea to go to wine channel and ask if wine requires some X11 setup to avoid flicker
<mindstate> guillem101, thats a good idea, thanks
<laban__> Installed ati drivers from Synaptic.. And firegl.. But when i try to open the control panel it says "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extension" How can i fix this.. 1024*768 is not really my thing >(
<DogWater> is there a way to make it give me a list of nearby ssid's
<DogWater> ?
<DogWater> im not really familiar with linux wifi networking
<BrowneR> \away
<t0taln00b> hi
<Yodude> so where can i get some buttons?
<guillem101> mindstate, as user of xmgr, I require  Option "BackingStore" "true" under "Device" at xorg.conf
<guillem101> mindstate, it flickers otherwise since it relies the Xserver can back-store
<Logicbox> iam just going to format and start over
<NET||abuse> Hi all, can anyone tell me why my laptop would be dog slow when i plug into certain routers(just little 4 port dsl router) when the other 2 machines have no bother at all
<Logicbox> try another disk of Ubuntu i have
<unop> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<guillem101> mindstate, such option is not fully supported at xorg, but I have not experience any trouble
<NET||abuse> it's not download speed that's the problem,, jsut clicking on a site link, or typing in an address,, it takes 30 seconds or so to respond
<Yodude> !promotion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about promotion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yodude> !buttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Belboz99> NET||abuse: make sure there's no IP conflicts
<laban__> Installed ati drivers from Synaptic.. And firegl.. But when i try to open the control panel it says "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extension" How can i fix this.. 1024*768 is not really my thing >(
<NET||abuse> there are no ip conflicts, all on dhcp,
<mindstate> guillem101, thanks for the input dude, ill check some of those things out..see what i can come up with
<bauer77> Dogwater: iwlist (wireless interface) scanning should work
<Yodude> I want some promo buttons please, where can i get some??????
<slippyr4> net||abuse and check your name servers are ok (/etc/resolv.conf)
<NET||abuse> Belboz99, it's happened both times i've tried to use this particular network
<guillem101> mindstate, np
<Belboz99> NET||abuse: I've seen IP conflicts on DHCP
<guillem101> mindstate, I hate flickering!!!!!!
<NET||abuse> slippyr4, yeh, it's using the router as name server
<mindstate> guillem101, as do i :p
<mindstate> its totally annoying
<NET||abuse> Belboz99, ok, i'll double check
<bluffer_> ok enough bugging for one day come back after i got it stithed up
<jrib> Yodude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<unop> !info sun-java-jre
<ubotu> Package sun-java-jre does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Belboz99> last night one my sister's laptop was assigned the same IP as the router :-P
<litheum> adaptr: hey, the other day you said "you need to check which kernel and module *meta*-packages you have installed.. and make sure they are both the same ones"
<unop> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<NET||abuse> Belboz99, if there is an ip conflict, how can I clear my ip and renew?
<ttyfscker>  the old image viewer by redhat called electriceyes (ee/eeyes)  got replaced by what?  don't say eog, eog is not near as simplified as ee.
<Belboz99> NET||abuse:  ifdown and ifup
<ubuntu_> hi
<laban__> Installed ati drivers from Synaptic.. And firegl.. But when i try to open the control panel it says "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extension" How can i fix this.. 1024*768 is not really my thing >(
<zenmonk> hi, quick question.  I just deleted 15GB of crap in the TEMP folder under windows, is there a similar thing to watch out for in Linux?
<slippyr4> net||abuse you could find an IP you're 100% certain is clear and just ifconfig to that IP as a temporary test to see if this really is the cause
<Yodude> jrib: thnkx, gonna spread the word!
<mindstate> wow @ 15gb in a temp folder
<ubuntu_> am karino from rwanda
<predaeus> NET||abuse: ifconfig is also helpful
<parmenides> My system is stuck in a loop at the log in screen... I can log in console but no x session
<DogWater> bauer77: oh, so from the GUI though there is no way to get a list?
<ubuntu_> i need to meet a girl
<NET||abuse> slippyr4, just checked the other machines,, no ip conflict
<NET||abuse> i'm on my very own ip
<Belboz99> anyone know how to troubleshoot audio?
<slippyr4> !offtopic | ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i know
<ubotu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Belboz99> NET||abuse: have you checked the cables to make sure they're all good?
<Belboz99> or is it any cable?
<ubuntu_> parhaps
<robbiev> ubuntu_, just a little advise... Quit IRC, turn off the computer and walk that scary place where the large illuminated globe rules.
<bauer77> DogWater: I dont believe so, and if there is I havent found it, maybe there is a package out there somewhere though
<earthian> hello, can somebody help me recover a corruped filesystem? seems that superblocks are no longer accesible...
<faisal> hi guys
<NET||abuse> Belboz99, umm, how'd i check the cables other than visually?
<Belboz99> lol, I met my Fiance in a Linux class :-D
<faisal> ne one here dat can help me out wid ubuntu
<bauer77> DogWater: I tend to learn things the hard way before I find the easy way..hehe
<faisal> ??
<laban__> Installed ati drivers from Synaptic.. And firegl.. But when i try to open the control panel it says "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extension" How can i fix this.. 1024*768 is not really my thing >(
<earthian> and why would "dumpe2fs -ob 32768 -oB 4096 /dev/mapper/via_ibaefechf5" returns me "dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open 32768" ?
<slippyr4> faisal: speak properly please
<disasm> faisal: if you give us a question :-P
<faisal> lol sorry
<slippyr4> faisal: this channel is in english not twattish
<faisal> i've just done the ubuntu updates
<angelzuja> tonto
<faisal> and in my grub menu i have different versions of ubuntu
<Belboz99> NET||abuse: make sure there's no kinks, and are these homemade or store-bought cables?
<faisal> how can i get rid of the older versions of ubuntu??
<parmenides> My system is stuck in a loop at the log in screen... I can log in console but no x session it says refcount is 2 and should be 1
<disasm> faisal: an upgrade upgrades all packages, the older one doesn't exist
<rita> hola
<disasm> faisal: unless your talking about kernels in grub...
<mahound> hello
<NET||abuse> Belboz99, normal cat5 from the package the dsl modem was in.
<mahound> ekiga works very badly with ubuntu, here
<mahound> i hear lots of glitches
<mindstate> parmenides, try reinstalling X maybe?
<Belboz99> NET||abuse:  you might also want to test it out with a different NIC, sometimes NIC's go bad
<hd770> he's probably talking about the kernels
<hd770> you can remove them by editing the grub.conf I guess, but I don't see much point
<parmenides> it works under the root account, not the user
<pigor> hello.
<angelzuja> toto
<hd770> unless you just want to clean them up
<laban__> Installed ati drivers from Synaptic.. And firegl.. But when i try to open the control panel it says "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extension" How can i fix this.. 1024*768 is not really my thing >(
<NET||abuse> Belboz99, i had this problem on this laptop on this same dsl modem /j router before,
<Belboz99> they especially go bad when you don't have a UPS protecting your network peripherals ;)
<mindstate> parmenides, wow.. i dunno dude someone here should be able to help though
<NET||abuse> Belboz99, but plugging into other networks just like it at my house, or my parents, no problems
<Belboz99> then it might be the modem / router
<slippyr4> faisal: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  - near the bottom you will see sections, one block for each kernel - remove the ones you don't need
<NET||abuse> there is another network i had this problem at before though, at my bosses house
<Belboz99> if that modem / router wasn't on a UPS, it may have gotten some bad power and become faulty
<pigor> is it possible to burn a cd so that it has a linux like filesystem (ext2, ..) ?
<root> quick question about proftp... i have created a user that i want to be the default ftp user... what group does it have to be apart of to login with ftp?
<root> the username doesn't have access to login with a shell
<slippyr4> net||abuse : i saw a similar think with an old dlink nic years ago - performance was awful in some switches, but not others. however i never figured out why, so me telling you this is not particularly interesting or useful.
<mahound> anyone has any clue?
<faisal> thanx slippyr4
<Belboz99> anyone here want to help me troubleshoot my audio?
<mahound> the sound in ekiga gets really horrible
<josh_> what is the ftp group number? 502?
<slippyr4> faisal: be very careful - if you remove your current kernel you'll make a whole lot of boot troubles. also, make sure you leave your current recovery kernel (beneath your current one)
<NET||abuse> slippyr4, thanks anyway :)
<laban__> Installed ati drivers from Synaptic.. And firegl.. But when i try to open the control panel it says "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extension" How can i fix this.. 1024*768 is not really my thing >(
<bauer77> mahound: I was going to mess with Ekiga, what codec are you using?
<geeksauce> what all needs to be installed to have this box set up as mainly a file server?  will samba suffice?
<slippyr4> laban__ did you fully follow the tutorial?
<slippyr4> !ati | laban__
<ubotu> laban__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  for a 'smb/samba' file server - basicially yes.. ssh is also good to get going.
<elyon225> Could someone please help me get my sound back?  I followed a tutorial on Crosstalk to compile/install Amarok with MTP support and now I have no sound whatsoever...
<mahound> bauer77, PCMU/H261
<nikosapi> elyon225: MTP support has nothing to do with sound ...
<elyon225> nikosapi: I didn't say it did.... but following that tutorial caused my sound to stop working.
<nikosapi> ohh, can I see the tutorial?
<geeksauce> Dr_willis, most of the other machines accessing the files are (unfortunately) running XP pro.  my laptop runs OSX so ssh would be good there.  can i remotely administer ther server via ssh?
<elyon225> nikosapi: It had me install a LOT of KDE packages... don't know if that could have caused it.
<elyon225> nikosapi: Yeah... one sec.
<juggernaut> i just got a new 32inch lcd tv/monitor.  how do i set ubuntu up for dual monitor display?  i have a toshiba satellite lappy
<elyon225> nikosapi: http://thecrosstalk.blogspot.com/200...c-manager.html
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  with winscp you could access all the files with just ssh..  samba is good for shareing directories, and has lots of neat features and is proberly what you want however.
<GMWeezel> Where is the file that saves the size of stretched icons on the desktop? Whenever I try to stretch them, I can never get them the exact same size.
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  the 'using samba book' is in a package you can install. and is a MUST read. :)
<Dr_willis> !find "using samba"
<ubotu> Package/file "using does not exist in edgy
<Dr_willis> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, xffm4-samba, python2.4-samba (and 6 others)
<paule> hab gerade nen lamp aufgesetzt und versuche mich an der mysql per odbc anzumelden bekomme aber die meldung das ich nicht connecten kann was hab ich vergessen
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  silly search. :()
<slippyr4> paule: #ubuntu-de
<geeksauce> Dr_willis: thanks :) i'll check the repos for those
<slippyr4> paule: hier ist nu englische
<paule> slippyr4: danke
<slippyr4> *nuer
<nikosapi> elyon225: Does any sound work?
<elyon225> nikosapi: None.  No system sounds, no MP3, no video...
<zbadone> I have a Ubuntu srv set up as printer srv, when trying to use cups-pdf, the test files print to the srv machine not the client machine, how would I make the pdf print to the local machines?
<meisam> hi im trying to set my classpath for jdbc to conenct to mysql from java but as far as i have set another class path for tomcat they got clash(i supposed), coz i get an error when opening the terminal
<nikosapi> elyon225: Try ps -A | grep -i arts
<litheum> anyone know if there is a way to check the init system for consistency/functionality? any way to rebuild it entirely?
<juggernaut> does anybody know how to set a lappy up to use two monitors?
<elyon225> nikosapi: I tried changing sound drivers (between ALSA and OSS) to no avail.
<krateein> does anyone know how to configure bootmgr so i can install linux from a CD?
<nikosapi> elyon225: arts shows up kill it!
<elyon225> nikosapi: 6495 ?        00:00:04 artsd
<nikosapi> elyon225: killall artsd
<Dr_willis> juggernaut,  depebds on the video card/chipset - to some degree
<nikosapi> elyon225: if that doesn't work: killall -9 artsd
<elyon225> nikosapi: That appeared to work.
<juggernaut> Dr_willis, it's an ati radeon m200
<mahound> any clue?
<zbadone> from the local machine, cups-pdf showes up int the printer, but pages get printed to the server
<thorre> im looking for /etc/ld.so.conf ..... im on 6.06.1 LTS x86_64
<mahound> about ekiga performing awfully?
<meisam> guys sorry how can i set my classpath for jdbc ?
<Dr_willis> juggernaut,  instll the ati fglrx drivers.. I got a laptop with that.. but havent tried the monitor connector.
<elyon225> nikosapi: Still no sound, though
<juggernaut> Dr_willis, that's what i'm trying to do now.
<nikosapi> elyon225: really?
<elyon225> nikosapi: Yep.
<nikosapi> elyon225: Try ps -A | grep -i arts again just to make sure
<parmenides> My system is stuck in a loop at the log in screen... I can log in console but no x session it says refcount is 2 and should be 1
<litheum> daaaamn iiiit
<elyon225> nikosapi: No output that time.
<juggernaut> Dr_willis, i have the drivers installed, but i have a feeling that i may have to set it do a different hertz level for the second monitor.
<nikosapi> elyon225: good, what are you using to test sound output?
<zbadone> should I have installed cups-pdf of the server machine or just the client machines?
<elyon225> nikosapi: I used Amarok and a game.
<nikosapi> elyon225: k, don't use amarok for now do you have mplayer installed?
<horrendus01> Hey anyone in here willing to help out a new Ubuntu user?
<elyon225> nikosapi: No, I don't use it.
<elyon225> nikosapi: But playing a video in Totem produced no sound either.
<Dr_willis> juggernaut,  no idea there.. thats possible
<juggernaut> Dr_willis, thanks though!
<kane77> does gaim announce when messages has not been sent (due to connection problems)?? I have sent a few messages and I'm not sure if he got it...
<nikosapi> elyon225: do you have any command line audio player? mplayer can be very verbose which is noce when diagnosing these kinds of problems
<DogWater> bauer77: ack the last line in dmesg says it doesnt have the firmware for my wifi card
<elyon225> nikosapi: I don't have any command line players unless they're installed by default.
<elyon225> nikosapi: But throughout the entire tutorial (and consequent testing), I've received no errors at all.
<meisam> sorry does anybody know how to make jdbc in to be in classpath
<nikosapi> elyon225: Could you install mplayer or mpg123?
<meisam> sorry does anybody know how to make jdbc to be in classpath
<nikosapi> elyon225: apt-get install mplayer (or mpg123)
<Crescendo_> If I delete a symbolic link, does it delete the original items
<Dr_willis> export CLASSPATH="whatever" perhaps..
<Dr_willis> Crescendo,  no it does not.
<Dr_willis> Crescendo,  that would limit their usefullness a great deal. :)
<elyon225> nikosapi: Okay... done.
<madhenry> Hey guys
<madhenry> I have a problem with my resolution
<madhenry> I can send a screenshot of my problem
<nikosapi> elyon225: now try out mplayer: mplayer /path/to/song.mp3
<madhenry> who can help me?
<G0ttsche> hello
<horrendus01> Hey, does Ubuntu have compatibility issues with the Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX video card?
<HymnToLife> horrendus01, no, you just need to install the drivers from nvidia.com, not the ones from the repos
<alvint> help! no sound in feisty! it worked fine with dapper. can anyone help?
<madhenry>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<HymnToLife> alvint, support for Feisty in #ubntu+1 please
<alvint> oh, ok
<elyon225> mikl: Hmm... it seems to be playing it fine... no errors (but no sound either)
<madhenry> Hey, I can't set 1280x800 with my ATI mobility X700
<Bnirkow> hello
<horrendus01> well i tried to run the LiveCd so that I could install it on my computer, but when it starts to boot up, it gives me an error saying that it could not start the X Server
<horrendus01> by reason that it cannot find any screens
<horrendus01> is that a driver issue?
<nikosapi> elyon225: stupid question, is the volume up? Use alsamixer to check
<Bnirkow> i have installed edgy alternate cd, and i have problem with boot
<madhenry> Hey, I can't set 1280x800 with my ATI mobility X70
<Flannel> Bnirkow: what's the problem
<elyon225> nikosapi: Trust me, I've checked it MANY times just so I don't look like a moron ;)  Yes, it's up and unmuted.
<horrendus01> After the error message, it boots me to the Black screen
<madhenry> Hey, I can't set 1280x800 with my ATI mobility X700
<Flannel> !repeat | madhenry
<ubotu> madhenry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bnirkow> edgy stops even i add "acpi=off" and or "noapic"
<krateein> does anyone know how to configure bootmgr so i can install Linux from a CD? is it even possible considering i don't think i can normally boot from CDROM
<Flannel> !fixres | madhenry
<ubotu> madhenry: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nikosapi> elyon225: I'm stumped, have you "Tried turning it off and on again"?
<madhenry> I have a problem.. my desktop is "repeating" when I change my resolution to 1280x800
<youkilldkennedy> For some reason my external hard-drive is read-only. Why is this, and how do I fix it? Thanks.
<geeksauce> gah... i reinstalled ubuntu and it didn't mount my NTFS HDD
<G0ttsche> Is anyone having problems with "sudo apt-get update" after putting the repositories for Beryl?
<oxigen> hey, gleesond did i talk with you about smartctl?
<rb007> does anyone know what could be slowing my Internet connection down?  It's only in Ubuntu -- not Windows machines on the same network.  New installation of Dapper
<Flannel> G0ttsche: beryl support in #ubuntu-effects
<Mattias> how do i enable ntfs support in ubuntu?
<elyon225> nikosapi: I've rebooted a few times, yes.
<geeksauce> how do i mount that drive?
<Mattias> ntfs support as in read & write
<G0ttsche> Oh, thanks Flannel
<elyon225> !ipv6 | rb007
<ubotu> rb007: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Mattias> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nikosapi> elyon225: Ok, is this problem on your first sound card?
<faisal> exir
<krateein> does anyone know how to configure bootmgr so i can install Linux from a CD? is it even possible considering i don't think i can normally boot from CDROM
<dyrne> youkilldkennedy: even if you use sudo for root privleges? if you formatted it in xp it might be ntfs which is read only by default.
<litheum> holy mercy, why would i have two sets of kernel modules and two kernels listed in dpkg --get-selections ?
<horrendus01> The problem isn't with errestarting the X window system, as itwon't start to begin with.  Ubuntu gives me an error message telling me that the X window system is not configured properly and I must configure it correctly before I attempt to restart it, but as it was being booted from the LiveCD It should have been configured fine
<youkilldkennedy> dyrne: Hmm, I want to be able to change Mp3 tags. How would I do that in sudo?
<elyon225> nikosapi: What do you mean?  I only have one sound card installed.
<Flannel> litheum: two versions?  two arches (386 and 686 perhaps?)
<nikosapi> elyon225: Ok, Try: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (warning, if this works it'll make a lot of noise)
<dyrne> rb007: also maybe cat /etc/resolv.conf  it should only say nameserver 192.XXXXX  if you are like most home users and have a router your connecting to
<geeksauce> anyone?  help with mounting an NTFS formatted HDD?
<youkilldkennedy> dyrne: Am I going to have to reformat the hardrive?
<litheum> Flannel: don't think so... i just see both "linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic" and "linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic" listed, and also duplicated for headers, restricted-modules, etc
<litheum> Flannel: any idea how i would check the arch of these?
<dyrne> youkilldkennedy: probably not
<Flannel> litheum: er, theyre' the generic ones.  And, thats two versions, -10 and -11
<elyon225> nikosapi: Nothing...
<dyrne> youkilldkennedy: what app are you using to edit the tags?
<litheum> Flannel: right, two versions
<nikosapi> elyon225: Error message or no sound?
<youkilldkennedy> dyrne: Ex Falso
<litheum> Flannel: seems like i would not legitimately need both of these?
<elyon225> nikosapi: Neither.
<litheum> Flannel: and this might be contributing to my inability to boot my system somehow?
<Flannel> litheum: no, that won't be contributing at all.  You're only using one at a time.
<litheum> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> litheum: when booting, at GRUB, you get a choice of kernels
<litheum> Flannel: yea
<youkilldkennedy> dyrne: I tried running it with 'sudo exfalso' but it still will not let me edit tags.
<litheum> Flannel: when i choose the 2.6.17-10 kernel,  my system won't boot. i just see tons of "modprobe: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nikosapi> elyon225: I really don't know what would be "muting" your sound output, but try googling for your driver and this problem, sorry...
<elyon225> nikosapi: I tried all that last night, posted in the forums, and now I'm here :)
<geeksauce> how do i mount a volume?
<dyrne> youkilldkennedy: type 'mount'  in the terminal if it says the external drive is ntfs:
<dyrne> !ntfs-3g| youkilldkennedy
<ubotu> youkilldkennedy: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<DogWater> anyone know how to extract files out of an exe?
<rick_> hi. can someone help me? i wanted to install a printer. but whenever i go to > applications > settings > printers, the program just loads then dissapears....
<youkilldkennedy> dyrne: It is NTSF. Thanks for you help, I appreciate it.
<dyrne> youkilldkennedy: if you dont have any files that are several gigs a piece. you might consider  copying the contents to the internal hd then formatting fat32 then copying back
<dyrne> youkilldkennedy: np
<youkilldkennedy> dyrne: You mean like a 4.16 gb ISO of Oblivion... yerr got one of those ><
<youkilldkennedy> dyrne: Thats why I'm glad you showed me a way without formatting ^^
<horrendus01> okay well since nobody has any other suggestions for me I'm going to go look it up somewhere else
<horrendus01> take it easy
<wezzla> newbie warning. how do i log in as root from a terminal?
<dyrne> youkilldkennedy: heh yeah your right on limit of 4G for fat32
<rick_> wezzla, i think you just type "sudo -s"
<litheum> Flannel: any idea on the above error? :/
<afflux> wezzla: it is not recommended to login as root. you can execute commands as root by using "sudo <command>", this should be enough, you should never need to use the root terminal.
<earthian> is it possible to convert a logical partition in a extended one to one primary partition ???
<geeksauce> still need help mounting internal ntfs HDD...anyone?
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<erUSUL> !ntfs | geeksauce
<ubotu> geeksauce: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jmazaredo_> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<royel> geeksauce: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx1 /mnt/dire   where /dev/hdx1 equals your drive an /mnt/dire equals where you will mount to
<jmazaredo_> how you fix this? Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<lee___> howdy folks. ubuntu installation is on the "prepare disk space" screen but the "next" button is grayed out and the "wait" wheel is spinning. has been like this for 2-3 hours. anyone have any ideas?
<NET||abuse> slippyr4, got the reason behind the sluggish browsing.. dns lookup was delaying by a mijle
<sync_> hey i got a question... alot of webpages i visit require me to have the windows media plugin, but there is none for linux... is there anyway to view these?
<NET||abuse> took 20 seconds to get dns from the router
<lee___> its stuck on this screen http://www.communitymx.com/content/source/B462B/prepare_disk_space.jpg
<geeksauce> royel: which file do i need to add that line to in order for it to mount on boot?
<Dr_willis> sync_,  with luck the mplayer plugin for firefox can do it..
<NET||abuse> tried setting the isps dns settings on the router, didn't help, set my own resolv.conf to the isp dns, works now.. weird
<dyrne> !w32codecs| sync_
<ubotu> sync_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<royel> how can I determine what is causing my gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) to throttle my speeds down?
<royel> geeksauce: you type that command in a console, IE: terminal
<sync_> k thanks guys i'll try those
<dyrne> sync_: i do prefer mplayer plugin for firefox that is in synaptic and then youll need w32codecs installed
<krateein> does anyone know how to configure bootmgr so i can install Linux from a CD? is it even possible considering i don't think i can normally boot from CDROM
<royel> geeksauce: read the links ubotu gave you.. it will help you alot
<sync_> k i'll try it :) thanks again :)
<royel> !ntfs | geeksauce
<ubotu> geeksauce: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<geeksauce> royel: i got that part, thanks :)  i mean when i reboot, will i need to add a line to a file so it is automounted?
<loca|host> how to run an application on a display from console ? for example, i need to run xmms on the display from an ssh console
<royel> geeksauce: yes, you can add that to /etc/fstab .. look at that link for that type of info.
<geeksauce> royel: thank you
<royel> geeksauce: yw, yell back if you have difficulty
<dyrne> loca|host: you can echo $DISPLAY  from the gui then do export DISPLAY=:1.0  where 1.0 is whatever echo returned. if you are ssh'd as same user that should work
<royel> how can I determine what is causing my gateway/fireway (ubuntu 6.06 server) to throttle my speeds down?
<geeksauce> royel, will do
<dyrne> loca|host: the export DISPLAY is from ssh shell
<kitche> loca|host: also depends if the ssh server is setup to do X11 forwarding
<Miaowara> Hello. I'm having major problems with sound on 6.10. It suddenly stopped working after installing a new kernel.
<Miaowara> Falling back doesn't help
<lee___> howdy folks. ubuntu installation is on the "prepare disk space" screen but the "next" button is grayed out and the "wait" wheel is spinning. has been like this for 2-3 hours. anyone have any ideas?
<Miaowara> Sound looks as though it should function. I've used that comprehesive sound guide thing but still no luck
<royel> how can I determine what is causing my gateway/firewall (ubuntu 6.06 server) to throttle my speeds down?
<royel> lee___: if it were me I'd reboot an try again, if you continue with the problem, make sure you drive is actually detected.
<lee___> okay. i'll just cancel and try again. thanks royel
<xadloki> hello, could anyone help out solving some networking problems ? I have everything set up right in Network and I have opened some ports with firestarter for testing with azureus to see if everythings okay... I get the green smilies and my up speeds are around my set limit of 25 max but my DL is 0 to 3 KB/s also I disabled IPv6 globally and in Mozilla. Still all web pages seem to load really slow... my router is set up like it has been fo
<royel> lee___: there is a few bugs with the installer, I've heard, maybe you hit one of them
<royel> lee___: it should only take a few moments or minutes, but not hours :)
<lee___> ha. thats what i was thinking. thanks :)
<royel> how can I determine what is causing my gateway/firewall (ubuntu 6.06 server) to throttle my speeds down?
<royel> lee___: my pleasure
<thianpa> Does anyone used or know how to use GPRS from a phone connected to a pc using a USB cable
<uFo-Z_> hi all. i got problems during installation of java 1.6. does anybody knows howto "delete" the licens agree i made in the past ?
<wezzla> newbie warning: how do i log in as root?
<geeksauce> royel: ran into a huge problem already.  got it mounted but permissions are set to root so i can only view files with sudo nautilus and when i try and change perms it says i can't because the volume is read-only
<WaZ> wezzla: su
<elyon225> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WaZ> wezzla: for ubuntu: sudo su
<br8ak> Any one know another command to list last users logged into a linux system. The 'last' command truncates the username to 8 characters.
<NET||abuse> oh god,, it's still happening, these dns lookups are killing me
<wezzla> WaZ: but then what?
<WaZ> just that
<NET||abuse> it takes forever to connect to the sites ,,
<WaZ> you mean in terminal right?
<kitche> NET||abuse: did you disable ipv6?
<wezzla> WaZ: i didnt set up any pwd when i installed umbutu.
<soundray> thianpa: if it has a modem, and the modem takes AT style commands via the USB interface, the procedure is similar to connecting via a landline modem.
<WaZ> yeah thats why you have to use sudo su
<xadloki> Im having the same problem as NET||abuse... pages load real slow
<horrendus01> Yeah, I'm back
<wezzla> WaZ: it says authentitation failure
<kitche> wezzla: sudo -i and put in your user password
<WaZ> sudu su does?
<royel> geeksauce:umount /mnt/direc <--whereever you mounted an try remounting like this: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/direc -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<kitche> WaZ: of course since it will ask for his user password then his root password
<soundray> WaZ, wezzla: please do not use/recommend sudo su
<wezzla> WaZ: i need root auth to modify blacklist
<WaZ> kitche, no it doesnt
<Dr_willis> gee i always use 'sudo -s'
<soundray> WaZ, wezzla: the recommended way to get a root shell is sudo -i
<horrendus01> When I try to run ubuntu from the LiveCD it gives me an error saying "Buffer I/O error on device hda" and says that x sever isn't configured correctly, and that it doesn't find any screens
<yettenet> ubotu: java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> or was it -i ?
<WaZ> okay then
<horrendus01> anyone know what could be causing this?
<WaZ> but wezzla you don't need to be root to change your blacklist
<soundray> horrendus01: a failed burn. Try the "Check CD for defects" option.
<WaZ> just gksudo gedit /path/to/configfile
<horrendus01> This is the same error I got on the other CD that I had burned, which worked fine on a different computer
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, I'm try to install Edgy on my system and X fails to load on the live CD because it can't recognize my video card (8800 GTS), is there any way to run the non-graphical installer off of the regular installation CD?
<arthur_kalm> or do I need to get the alternative installation CD?
<Dr_willis> arthur_kalm,  id say get the alt install cd.. I THINK that video card requiers the newest nvidia drivers however.. so it may be a bit of work to get it working
<soundray> arthur_kalm: no, for text-mode installation, you have to use the alternate CD. Have you tried Safe Graphics mode?
<horrendus01> arthur is it telling you it finds no screens?
<arthur_kalm> soundray: I've tried running in Safe Graphics, same problem
<arthur_kalm> horrendus01: yes tha'ts what it says
<soundray> horrendus01: is /dev/hda your CD-ROM drive?
<arthur_kalm> Dr_willis: yeah it's a brand new card :P
<horrendus01> yeah I'm having the same issue with the 8800 GTX
<arthur_kalm> Dr_willis, soundray, horrendus01: this is a rather old Edgy CD, is it possible a newer one would work?
<WaZ> It's life taking revenge for having such a good gfx card
<soundray> arthur_kalm: I don't think the images have been updated.
<horrendus01> I'm having the same issue as you are, on my 8800 GTX card
<Doug52392> Hi
<arthur_kalm> horrendus01, well I guess non graphical install is all we can do
<horrendus01> brand new system build just got up and running yesterday lol
<royel> geeksauce: did that work for you
<arthur_kalm> WaZ: hehe it's good but the game I really want to play (Supreme Commander) runs rather slowly on it (with max settings) :(
<geeksauce> royel: checking in nautilus now
<arthur_kalm> soundray, ah I see, OK then
<Doug52392> I fixed the problom I was having earlier.
<ardchoille> I need to learn how to do this and would appreciate any information anyone can provide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365695
<h1st0> Okay Does anyone know of a way to get remote printing working with an RDP connect is it even possible with linux.
<arthur_kalm> horrendus01, what specs?
<WaZ> I don't even want to know how fast it will run on my mobility radeon 9600 :D
<soundray> arthur_kalm: if you're feeling adventurous, you might have a go with feisty
<arthur_kalm> WaZ, haha probably won't :P
<h1st0> I'm connecting to a windows box and need to print to my local printer.  This is possible with windows; however, I don't know if its possible with linux.
<ares> hello folks
<eileen> who r u
<arthur_kalm> soundray: how stable is Feisty?
<soundray> arthur_kalm: unstable
<WaZ> h1st0: it sould be possible with samba
<shark-1> is there a program for ubuntu where i can play insturments on my keyboard
<geeksauce> royel: yes that worked great.  i'm planning on transferring all my media to my ext HDD and then formatting the NTFS volume as either reiserFS or ext3 and moving them back
<h1st0> WaZ: well this is via tsclient.
<soundray> arthur_kalm: hundreds of megabytes of upgrades every week :)
<ares> i have a problem: when i play a video file, when the playback stop, the session crash and it appear the login session screen
<arthur_kalm> soundray: hmm well I need that computer to work so I guess not...
<royel> geeksauce: great, good luck then :)
<arthur_kalm> soundray: that's not a problem for me, but I need it to be rather stable (i.e. no constant crashing)
<WaZ> ah
<soundray> arthur_kalm: seriously, if you need a production workstation, the alternate CD is the first choice
<arthur_kalm> soundray, and how does Beryl work on it?
<soundray> arthur_kalm: haven't tried
<shark-1> is there a program for ubuntu where i can play insturments on my keyboard
<lefen> hay all!
<arthur_kalm> soundray, well it's not exactly production, but yeah I guess I'll wait till the release
<soundray> arthur_kalm: but it runs without crashing on my Mac Pro and is great fun there, very snappy.
<arthur_kalm> soundray, I'll try out the alternative CD
<horrendus01> amd athlon 64 x2 5200+ stock at 2.6 but running at 2.86, 2 GB Ram, geforce 8800 GTX vid card asus mobo
<h1st0> WaZ: basically loggin in to a windows 2000 over the net.  Using an application on that windows box like notepad.exe or something.  And then Ihave to be able to print to my printer in linux.
<arthur_kalm> soundray, Feisty?
<soundray> arthur_kalm: yes
<idefix> is this http://garimbo.org/nopaste/1019 normal?
<iveen> whats up
<arthur_kalm> soundray, hmmz well that's what I need, lack of crashing :P
<h1st0> WaZ: Basically it works in windows as long as the 2k server box has the drivers for the printer.  It adds the remote printer as a network printer upon connection.
<WaZ> h1st0: so your printer is on your linux machine?
<h1st0> Yeah
<geeksauce> royel, thanks :)  i'll yell if i run into any roadblocks
<_David_> good
<arthur_kalm> soundray, maybe I'll give it a try, wonder if I should go with graphical installer though :S
<lefen> so i have just this day installed ubuntu and got it on the internets. got a newbie question - should i just go ahead and blindly install all the updates that i'm being told are available or just the kernal ones?
<WaZ> h1st0: i think there's an option to share drivers over samba shared printers
<moonstone> Hi
<soundray> arthur_kalm: don't hold me responsible, though... and we should really switch to #ubuntu+1 if you want to continue this
<Miaowara> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WaZ> h1st0: never tried it tho
<tim167> is there an open source alternative for After Effects ?
<idefix> hey soundray
<CapaH> I am used to FreeBSD where this command works: ifconfig gif1 create --- why does this not work in Ubuntu -- what should I type instead?
<soundray> Hi idefix
<arthur_kalm> soundray: sure
<h1st0> WaZ: hrm... I'll have to check in to samba but I don't know if that would do it.
<arthur_kalm> soundray: i'm in #ubuntu+1
<Miaowara> I've tried all that ubotu says but still no luck
<soundray> arthur_kalm: got you
<Miaowara> Sound looks like it should work. It just doesn't
<idefix> soundray how's the acoustic research going?
<WaZ> h1st0: Im not sure either, but im no printing expert ;-)
<moonstone> i have installed ubuntu dapper on my fujitsu computer, and it does not find my broadcom netxtreme gigabit card out-of-box (wired card)
<shark-1> is there a program for ubuntu where i can play insturments on my keyboard
<soundray> idefix: haven't been doing any for a long time. #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<airsoftdj> some on havw a gun of aisoft???
<idefix> what are all these "Couldn't stat source package list" errors for?
<moonstone> i googled and i found that modules tg3, b44 and bnx2 are related to broadcom
<airsoftdj> ???
<moonstone> but no luck modprobing them
<airsoftdj> M4AI airsoft gun?
<abstruck> hi!
<moonstone> after loading those modules there is still NO eth0 device
<Strom_C> Hey guys, I have a semi-stupid question: how does the ubuntu edgy desktop install CD auto-detect the video hardware for xorg, and is there a way to manually invoke the /exact same process/ after ubuntu has been installed?  (and no, it's not 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg')
<abstruck> anyone having an asus laptop?
<royel> how can I determine what is causing my gateway/firewall (ubuntu 6.06 server) to throttle my bandwidth/download speeds? Could it be Shorewall?
<deafboy> how do i remove something i installed from a .tgz file?
<WaZ> royel: that would seem logical...
<airsoftdj> go to ad/and/remove progams
<deafboy> rather it left some files before, but i don't know how to remove them
<patrialt> The last 2 nights, i've left an item downloading in Azureus and when i come back in the morningm, Azureus gives me a file read error, and it stopped the torrent from downloading, could this be an issue with Azureus or Ubuntu?
<flamesrock> hi, I'm having a crazy problem mounting an nfs share:
<deafboy> airsoftdj: parallels isn't in add/remove :P
<flamesrock> I can go ls /media/share
<royel> WaZ: any idea how I could determine if it is?
<flamesrock> but when I go ls /media/share/subfolder it just hangs
<flamesrock> and wont list it
<cor1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<airsoftdj> ???
<WaZ> royel: none at all....
<WaZ> royel: google?
<cor1> !mount | flamesrock
<ubotu> flamesrock: please see above
<airsoftdj> deafboy yes
<flamesrock> I know how to mount
<royel> WaZ: for weeks now
<flamesrock> I installed ubuntu over gentoo, which mounted nfs shares flawlessly
<cor1> sound like you may have a mounting problem
<mzanfardino> I have an older SanDisk Imagemate compact flash reader.  It's USB and when I plug it in my system does not automatically recognize/mount the device.  Is there a probe command or something I can use to find the device?  It should'nt be much difference that a USB thumb drive...
<wezzla> how can i edit a file that is owned by root?
<mindstate> wezzla, sudo
<cor1> why did you install over gentoo
<WaZ> royel: was it always this way?
<cor1> sudo nautilus
<flamesrock> because I was having problems with the video driver
<cor1> then open the file
<mindstate> or sudo thunar :)
<WaZ> wezzla: gksudo gedit /path/to/file also works
<CapaH> What would I type in Ubuntu instead of: ifconfig gif0 create ?
<deafboy> how do you remove a directory from the commandline?
<killux> hey, i just updated from dapper to edgy, but now i can open up firefox
<mindstate> deafboy, sudo rm -r /name/of/dir
<killux> how can i fix this???
<distant_voice> how do I check whether I suceeded installing the glx drivers for my nvidia card? I think it worked fine but I'm not sure
<cor1> wezzla: sudo Nautilus  then go to that file and chane the persmissions
<patrialt> my turn at a stupid question, what's the diff between sudo and gksudo? :P
<airsoftdj> some one here now how change firewall settings????
<airsoftdj> ???
<royel> WaZ: well, since Ubuntu has been being used as the OS
<WaZ> gksudo is for gnome apps
<mindstate> distant_voice, fglrxinfo i think
<airsoftdj> ????
<killux> distant_voice, try typin in glxgears too
<airsoftdj> firewall settings
<cor1> !nautilus
<killux> and fglrxinfo
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<airsoftdj> ??'
<killux> hey, i just updated from dapper to edgy, but now i can open up firefox
<patrialt> WaZ then why have i always been told to use gksudo nautilus rather than sudo nautilus?
<killux> help!!!
<WaZ> royel: I'll probably be of no use, but ill google a bit ;-)
<killux> i need firefox
<mindstate> patrialt, gksudo is safer
<WaZ> patrialt: because nautilus is a gnome app
<airsoftdj> ???
<cor1> killux go to terminal type sudo apt-get install firefox
<mindstate> killux, you should have firefox already
<royel> WaZ: heh, maybe google will like you better than it does me
<killux> i dooo
<rmd_> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaZ> royel: google loves me
<killux> but when  i click it it trys to open but then doesnt mindstate
<distant_voice> killux: graphics come up, I don't know what these thingies are call, I'm german, is everything okay then?
<royel> WaZ: I would normally say the same thing, but not with this topic
<deafboy> is there anyway to delete EVERYTHING with the name parallels in it?
<mindstate> killux, try to open from terminal by typing firefox see if it gives u some errors
<rmd_> deafboy, "rm -f *parallels" ?
<killux> distant_voice, are the gears running smoothly?
<rmd_> deafboy, err  "rm -f *parallels*" ?
<killux> mindstate, whats the command
<WaZ> royel: turn safe search off and google will love you again :D
<mindstate> killux, firefox
<killux> ok lol
<cor1> killux go to administration then to system monitor click the tab proccesses and end all the firefox-bin
<mindstate> lol
<patrialt> at night when i leave my pc on, running Azureus, downloading things, when i come back in the morning, the file has stopped downloading, and it's displaying a read error, could someone tell me if this is Ubuntu related, or just Azureus being goofy?
<mindstate> killux, yeah listen to corl, thats prolly the problem
<ToRm3nTeD> could sum1 remind me where to put win32 codecs in "edgy" plz so vlc will play ball
<rmd_> patrialt, probably Azureous.  I had lots of problems with that that I never had with BitTornado.
<cor1> killux go to administration then to system monitor click the tab proccesses and end all the firefox-bin
<killux> yes i just did that
<cor1> did it work?
<soundray> deafboy: 'find / -name \*parallels\* -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf '
<rmd_> ToRm3nTeD, if you did an apt-get install vlc it should play them no problemo
<WaZ> royel: Im reading this: http://www.shorewall.net/traffic_shaping.htm#id2455545
<patrialt> rmd_ the reason i doubted that it might be azureus, is cuz i've used azureus in the passed on Windows problem free
<KDan> what's a decent BT client under ubuntu, that's not a memory hog?
<killux> i get asked if i want to restore session or start new one
<KDan> (ie not azureus)
<mindstate> KDan, uTorrent under wine works excellent
<royel> WaZ: ha, never knew that safe search option was there :)
<cor1> killux when you restore it brings you back to the last open window of firefox you had
<killux> what should i click cor1 or mindstate ?
<KDan> mindstate: worth installing wine for?
<distant_voice> another thing: I installed Googleearth and it works fine now, but it doesn't appear in my applications menu... how can I fix that?
<royel> WaZ: I am too, now :)
<WaZ> royel: its only for images :D
<rmd_> patrialt, *shrug*  who knows?  all i can say is that i had problems w/Azureous, as well, and then went to BitTornado
<killux> so i click new
<cor1> killux just click start new
<slippyr4> royel: you'll not get much of your pr0n needs with safesearch on
<royel> WaZ: oh, well thats not any good :)
<WaZ> royel: /etc/shorewall/tcdevices
<rmd_> KDan, of, if you're not on crack, you can just run BitTornado and cut out the excessive system hogginess of wine.
<patrialt> rmd_ k, i'll try switching to a diff torrent app
<mindstate> KDan, thats the only reason why i installed Wine..so id say its worth it, works better than any of the native BT clients too me
<killux> it didnt load up
<killux> but firefox-bin is back in processes
<cor1> kiollux give it a seck
<ToRm3nTeD> where is the folder that the music players look for codecs though ?
<ToRm3nTeD> so i can add more
<cor1> yes as it hould be
<royel> WaZ: I don't have that file
<slippyr4> is bittornado a native linux client then
<KDan> rmd_: BitTornado has all the neat torrent mgt features?
<killux> no it doesnt even say loading firefox
<cor1> if its running hasyhting come upp yet
<rmd_> likwidtek, BotTorrent is native, yes.
<mindstate> killux, maybe try to reboot your machine?
<WaZ> royel: good i guess...
<fenderjaguar> hi. does anybody here recommend a graphics card that will do tv out with xubuntu? i've got a nvidia fx 5200, but it isn't supported....
<rmd_> KDan, what native torrent mgt features are you looking for?
<killux> i did that
<killux> maybe something with the plugins?
<cor1> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<KDan> rmd_: i want to kill stuff once it's downloaded and share ratio is above 1.1
<KDan> and i want to be able to cap things
<brainly-green> I have exported a text file into a LaTeX file using OpenOffice--how can I view that LaTeX file?
<babu> hi, can anyone tell me, how to connect to mysql in ubuntu?
<KDan> (upload speed, specifically
<cor1> killux let me check something
<killux> ok thanks cor1
<KDan> i'd also want to ensure that the stuff i'm still downloading is prioritised over the stuff i'm seeding
<mindstate> KDan, i say uTorrent .. u cant go wrong and Wine is that that ram hoggy
<brainly-green> or more to the point, how can I properly view a .tex file from within OpenOffice?
<KDan> mindstate: to be honest, i have to wonder why Wine would be any less of a hog than Java...
<mindstate> KDan, i hear Ktorrent is ok ..never used it though
<cor1> killux whats the version you haev
<WaZ> royel: check this file: /etc/shorewall/tcclasses
<rmd_> KDan, you can cap each torrent individually, but, since i don't punish others after i've uploaded "my share" i dont know about the rest.
<distant_voice> killux, then gears run smoothly, is everything okay then?
<killux> yes
<distant_voice> thx
<mindstate> KDan, well my system runs alot smoother running utorrent in wine than running azureus with java
<KDan> rmd_: not really about punishing, just about conserving bandwidth..
<rmd_> KDan, you probably want to go with utorrent under wine or ktorrent, but theyre going to suck up resources as much if not higher than azureous
<killux> type in fglrxinfo distant_voice
<brainly-green> or how can I _render_ the .tex file within OpenOffice
<KDan> blah
<KDan> ok, i'll try both
<rmd_> KDan, wine vs java is probably debatable.  try each one out and see.
<KDan> all three i mean
<royel> WaZ: dont have that one either
<abstruck> hi
<WaZ> lol
<abstruck> is there anyone having an asus laptop?
* slippyr4 is tired of typing modprove when he means modprobe
<zzaza> hi all
<mindstate> slippyr4, clean ur keyboard lol
<killux> corl any luck?
<slippyr4> mindstate: keyboard is fine, its just poor aim from my fingers
<horrendus01> lol
<KDan> what about Transmission?
<mindstate> slippyr4, lol im the same way
<abstruck> slippyr4: alias modprove=modprobe
<abstruck> :D
<patrialt> is there any way to transfer torrent downloads from one Application to another
<betatux> Anyone have a link to Beryl Skydomes ??
<mindstate> killux, firefox still wont load?
<cor1> killux you have anyother borwser running
<KDan> patrialt: yes
<rmd_> slippyr4, or make a sym link in /usr/bin that points modprove to modprobe
<killux> yes
<killux> opera
<KDan> patrialt: just make sure they both have the same download directory
<cor1>          Open a terminal, and cd to ~/.phoenix/         cd to the directory called default. (If you are using another             Firefox profile, cd to the directory matching the name of the Firefox profile you             are using.)         cd to the directory whose name contains a strange sequence of characters ending             in .slt         Rename the directory chrome to something else by entering             mv chrome chrom
<KDan> and open the torrent in the second app
<patrialt> Ahh okay
<cor1> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/releases/fix-extensions.html
<patrialt> thank you
<KDan> normally, it will check the file, and resume dloading
<KDan> np
<slippyr4> abstruck , rmd_ that's just lazy. we should type better
<rmd_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KDan> that worked for me between azureus on windows and Deluge on linux - so should work fine between other combos too
<wortel> Is it possible to mount a partition as /usr ?
<mindstate> KDan, how is deluge?
<wortel> ...in fstab
<cor1> killux idk pal
<KDan> mindstate: fairly limited... doesn't actually offer the functionality i want
<wortel> I've been trying but the system doesn't even boot, just stops after checking the drive, but doesn't give any errors
<KDan> the real killer is that it crashes into 100% cpu utilization regualrly
<mindstate> killux, have you tried running a different web browser?
<KDan> basically if i leave it alone and come back 9 hours later it's crashed
<Doug52392> Hi, I finally got the Ubuntu installer working, and am at the partition screen. I resized the main partition and now have 9gb unalloticated. Do I click on "use largest continuous free space to use that unaloticated space?
<mindstate> KDan, dang, no deluge for me then lol
<KDan> mindstate: zactly.
<killux> mindstate, but i love firefox
<KDan> hence my looking :-)
<slippyr4> doug52392 yes that would do it
<killux> how can i uninstall they reinstall?
<mindstate> killux, we all do, its just a test to see if something works
<cor1> killix i had the same problem all i did was end its process
<killux> mindstate, opera works fine
<mindstate> killux, sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<cor1> killix: do what mindstate said
<nomasteryoda> awe, that is so simple... can't it be harder?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<mindstate> killux, that will reinstall it..hopefully that works
<killux> im reinstalling now
<WaZ> it can nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> ya?
<WaZ> yeah
<kane__> hi
<shapras> Hello. sorry but need help.
<Strom_C> Do any of you know the process by which the ubuntu 6.10 livecd autodetects installed video hardware and generates an xorg.conf?
<killux> mindstate, didnt work
<Doug52392> And are these settings right to dual boot with Windows xp and not damage my current partition: Install GRUB to hd0, hda will be changed: partition 2 will be formatted as ex3, partition 5 will be formatted as swap
<cor1> i installed a radio streamer and i cant find it it the menus
<nomasteryoda> WaZ, i thought computers were supposed to be diffictult
<mindstate> killux, sheesh dude..i dont know wut to tell you.r u on Dapper or Edgy?
<rmd_> Doug52392, as long as you dont have a windows installation on any partitions that are going to be formatted, then yes
<shapras> smht wrong wiht resoliution. Only show 640x480 in 60Hz. I only restart ubunut
<killux> mindstate, edgy I just updated from dapper
<Doug52392> ok
<cor1> killix try looking it up on the forums
<WaZ> well, they're supposed to be easy untill you absolutely need something and it doesn't work
<MasterShrek> hi im running dapper and i was wondering what everyone used for their ipods?
<EdgEy> anyone here use ventrilo under wine? i'm having problems compiling the 'workaround' to get push-to-talk working, i realise it's not really wine's problem but thought someone might be able to help
<shapras> and please write in private. becouse in 640x480 I not see all
<mindstate> killux, dude im not sure bro. im sorry.. do wut corl said check out the forums
<slippyr4> doug52393: that will give you a winxp option in the grub boot menu. if you choose to remove linux in the future, you will need your windows xp cd to reinstall the xp type boot sector in order to be able to boot. so long as you have a winxp cd you can always do this.
<mindstate> killux, ive found ALOT of fixes just by reading the forums
<killux> mindstate, can I just downgrade?
<cor1> killix there normally are
<cor1> killux try that
<infinitee> MasterShrek:  "gtkpod"
<mindstate> killux, yeah try that
<killux> how do I do it?
<cor1> killix get the latest upgrade for firefox
<MasterShrek> Thank You infinitee
<cor1> sudp aot-get upgrade
<cor1> sudo apt-get upgrade
<disasm> how can I make the system wide default e-mail client thunderbird? I have approximately 150 users, and they all want to be able to click links in firefox and get thunderbird to open the e-mail
* slippyr4 is nervous waiting for pvmove to screw up his root lv
<killux> everything is at its latest
<killux> but its weird
<mindstate> killux, install swiftfox
<deafboy> PriceChild: if i do it from beryl-manager i get a white screen
<cor1> umm check out mozilla's website
<mindstate> killux, same thing as firefox just optimized for linux
<cor1> any one now a good radio stream ripper
<infinitee> corl: "streamripper"
<killux> cant find swiftfox
<mindstate> corl, winamp?
<PriceChild> deafboy, #beryl or #ubuntu-effects please
<mindstate> killux, www.getswiftfox.com .. add the repo's to your sources.list
<deafboy> PriceChild: oops thought i was in beryl XD
<Strom_C> Am I in the wrong channel for asking questions about the ubuntu install process?
<mindstate> killux, do an sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install swiftfox
<killux> and its weird these 2 packages are being held back libggi2 mplayer
<mindstate> killux, u may have to specify your pc arch in the file name like swiftfox-athlon
<killux> and firefox has a mplayer plugin
<knight> hi all
<killux> maybe thats why its not running?
<soundray> Strom_C: no
<shapras> where I can find monitor driver location?
<knight> is there a command that replaces mknbi
<shapras> where I can find monitor driver location?
<Strom_C> soundray: hmm, ok...seems like my question is falling on deaf ears :)
<mindstate> !patience | shapras
<ubotu> shapras: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shapras> I thinks smht acsident wiht ubunut
<shapras> ubuntu*
<soundray> Strom_C: or nobody who is currently reading the channel knows your answer.
<jrib> disasm: you would change the system wide gconf key for /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/mailto I think
<Strom_C> soundray: indeed
<jrib> disasm: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/gconf-0.html may be helpful
<killux> mindstate, just this line should be good deb http://www.getswiftfox.com
<maurs> z
<disasm> jrib: thanks, so much, reading that page
<shapras> Why my monitor show in 640x480 60hz. Only this resoliution is. Before restart will more
<soundray> Strom_C: is this your only line of enquiry?
<Sergi1> helo people
<Strom_C> soundray: would you like me to repeat my question?
<slippyr4> shapras: what is your native language
<disasm> jrib: will that work with other wm's as well, ie. fluxbox/xfce4? we have some users using those as well
<Strom_C> s/question/original question/
<jrib> disasm: no
<PwcrLinux> hello deafboy
<soundray> Strom_C: no, I just scrolled back and found it.
<shapras> Lihuania. But only here I can find help. I before read in site
<Mendimongo> Hello Mendimongos!
<jrib> disasm: you'd have to find out how those wm's determine what the default mail handler is, I have no idea
<deafboy> PwcrLinux: hellow pwcrlinux
<soundray> Strom_C: is this your only line of enquiry, or have you tried docs/sources/stfw/other channels?
<Strom_C> soundray: yeah, even a nudge in the right direction is appreciated; I've been trying to find the answer for six hours now
<Sergi1> what mendimongo???
<Mendimongo> Ouu nouuu
<Guty> manoleteeee
<elyon225> Anyone know of an IRC channel that could help me convert .MOD video files to something readable by video editors (.mpg, .avi, or the like)?  I've searched Google with no success.
<Strom_C> soundray: i've tried docs, sources, googling, grepping, fiddling, banging on the software, forums, etc etc etc
<Guty> ripit please
<wezzla> hi guys. how do i install ndiswrapper? i have it on my desktop
<Guty> spanish people
<Guty> g
<shapras> why ubuntu only have 640x480 60Hz?
<Guty> manoleteeee
<slippyr4> elyon225: what is a mod file
<Guty> tocame el culete
<Guty> jajaja
<Guty> xdxd
<Guty> olle ablar
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<jrib> !ops
<PwcrLinux> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Guty> 
<Guty> 
<soundray> Strom_C: sometimes it helps to take a step back and say what you are trying to do
<PwcrLinux> Don't flood in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@iestorreroja.xtec.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<elyon225> slippyr4: It is a video format (created by my JVC hard drive camcorder).  They play fine in Totem, but aren't recognized by any video editing software.
<infinitee> shapras: Ubuntu might not have detected your video settings, dunno why
<slippyr4> elyon225: and have you checked ffmpeg? is does most conversions i've ever needed
<elyon225> slippyr4: Never heard of it...
<KDan> yay for gnomefreak
<elyon225> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<EdgEy> i can't get my microphone to work with ubuntu, i have an Audigy 2
<shapras> infinitee: no. Before restart ubuntu have more rezoliution. and know is only 640x480 60hz
<babu> hi, i installed mysql in my ubuntu machine, can anyone tell me how to connect? i tried "sudo mysql -u babu", "mysql -u root", "msql -h localhost -p"
<babu> but, still its not connecting
<EdgEy> it's plugged in, but i get 'Resource busy or unavailable' in the control panel
<slippyr4> elyon225 : google it first. it's good though, i even managed to use it to convert proprietary sega formatted videos of the saturn nights into dreams game disc into somethign usable. impressive.
<infinitee> shapras: try manually editing your xorg.conf by adding the required resulution line under monitor
<soundray> babu: you have to start the server first
<aiduciukas> Hi, how I can resize my windows ntfs partition and add that unused space to my current linux partition?
<soundray> !mysql | babu
<killux> can i delete a .deb file after it was installed???
<ubotu> babu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Strom_C> soundray: what I'm attempting to do is create a partition image which will work on multiple PCs.  Everything seems to be pointing me in the direction of the ubuntu installer containing the most robust method of video hardware autodetection, but that process doesn't seem to be well-documented.  Essentially what I'd like to have happen is have ubuntu figure out the video settings every time it boots.
<slippyr4> babu : errors?
<killux> can i delete a .deb file after it was installed???
<elyon225> killux: Yes.
<aiduciukas> killux, yes
<PwcrLinux> EdgEy: had you plug in and try jarring the mic plugs to see if it's work
<aiduciukas> Hi, how I can resize my windows ntfs partition and add that unused space to my current linux partition?
<Frk> hello
<soundray> killux: yes
<lightseed> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mindstate> killux, did you install swiftfox?
<soundray> aiduciukas: boot from a live CD and run gparted
<killux> omfg mindstate, swiftfox doesnt even work!!!
<aiduciukas> soundray, thanks ;)
<shapras> infinitee: where I cna find it? in that catalog?
<EdgEy> PwcrLinux, if i turn the mic volume up in alsamixer, i can hear through my speakers if i tap the mic
<Frk> something can help me for use vlc on ubuntu ?
<EdgEy> or talk into it, whatever
<mindstate> killux, wow dude thats crazy dude
<killux> it trys to load up but then it crashes
<infinitee> Edgey: the mic is muted by default (try activating it via volume option)
<distant_voice> I installed GoogleEarth, it went alright, but it doesn't appear in my applications menu. How can I fix that?
<nomasteryoda> aiduciukas, from System, Administration, Gparted
<mindstate> killux, check if firefox-bin is still loaded
<soundray> !alacarte | distant_voice
<ubotu> distant_voice: alacarte: easy menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<babu> slippyr4, i get this error--------------ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<elyon225> distant_voice: You can right-click on your menu bar and choose "Edit Menus"
<infinitee> distant_voice: use alacarte to add an app to applications menu
<PwcrLinux> EdgEy: the plug might have lose contacts, and jarring the mic would work
<EdgEy> infinitee i turned up the volume in alsamixer Capture devices
<mindstate> soundray, thanks ive been lookin for somethin like that too
<nomasteryoda> babu, sudo
<_`XeOn_> !beryl
<distant_voice> thx, trying...
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<EdgEy> for example when i run winecfg there are no wave in options, only out
<EdgEy> and i get error messages from apps
<soundray> babu: read the page about LAMP, it contains instructions on setting up mysql
<ts0_> what is the fastest way possible to downgrade to a minimal install?
<babu> nomasteryoda, i treid "msql -u root", i tried "sudo mysql -u babu", but steel get the error
<soundray> !mysql > babu, private message
<cor1> anyone know the install for open ssh
<ts0_> cor1: ssh
<Strom_C> cor1: server?
<Strom_C> or client?
<cor1> server
<Strom_C> server is apt-get install openssh-server
<soundray> ts0_: the fastest is probably a reinstall, saving the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives
<Strom_C> IIRC anyway :)
<cor1> thanks
<soundray> !ssh | cor1
<ubotu> cor1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ts0_> soundray: what's a way that I can do it without reinstalling completely, just by removing packages etc?
<cor1> can you get stream ripper for windows?
<shapras> infinitee: do you know there is locate this file "xorg.conf"?
<nomasteryoda> cor1 nope
<infinitee> shapras: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> ts0_: remove every package that you know you don't need, then remove orphaned packages with orphan. Reinstalling is faster.
<testybirch> I got serious problems burning a 4.4GB file on a DVD. The ones I burned with Nero in UDF aren't mountet automacially, and as I created a DVD out of Nautilus it doesn't find the file when mounted...
<soundray> !deborphan | ts0_
<ubotu> ts0_: deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<distant_voice> hmm, I'd rather uninstall my Googleearth and reinstall it correctly, How can I do that?
<wortel> Is it possible to mount a partition as /usr ? I have an unused partition that I want to move to as my root partition is a bit full...
<cor1> this is off topioc but doesn anyone play halo 2 online
<mindstate> theres an offtopic room corl
<Duane1>  how do you change the font color if you make them transparent in gnome?
<elyon225> slippyr4: Wow...works great (not I just need to find the right format to convert TO without losing so much quality) :)  Thank you!
<rmd_> wortel, just google or man fstab
<mindstate> !offtopic | corl
<ubotu> corl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Se23> hello, how can i erase cd-rw in ubuntu
<soundray> Strom_C: sorry you're still not getting much in the way of a response. I'll have a go: what's the range of video hardware you would like to support with that image?
<wortel> rmd_: have done so, have been trying to do this for a while now. the issue is whether i can mount it as usr, not how to mount...
<laban_-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> Strom_C: doesn't know ubuntu I m surprised at that
<Se23> hep me pls
<shapras> infinitee: I open it. And now where I can change it? Becouse I am beginer.
<Strom_C> soundray: thank you for your help - I really don't need much; these aren't going to be used for much more than editing text files and web browsing
<rmd_> wortel, you mean set the mount point to /usr?
<testybirch> Any ideas how to burn that 4.4GB file?
<Se23> !cdrw
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wortel> yes, basically mount /dev/hda8 /usr
<wortel> rmd_ ^^
<slippyr4> elyon225 np, thnk the devs not me
<Strom_C> soundray: I thought "oh, VESA should work", but apparently the ultra-generic vesa settings that worked on a virtual machine died fairly horribly on an actual machine
<Strom_C> hey livinded :)
<cyphase> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/30196012_d4f0e202b1_b.jpg
<wortel> problem is when I try to do it in fstab the system doesn't boot
<livinded> hey Strom_C
<kitche> I will never use dvorak again :(
<infinitee> shapras: I am not sure if your video card supports higher resolution, because it did, it should have autodetected, still you could add the required resolution in the format as used under the section "screen"
<soundray> Strom_C: have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Se23> how to erase an CD-RW anyone know help ps
<Strom_C> soundray: no I haven't seen that one...let me skim through it
<skarface> is there a way to change the automatic permissions for new files if they are created in a specific directory?
<Bnirkow> hello
<Bnirkow> how to install ati drivers on fesity??
<Strom_C> soundray: hwdb-client might be what i've been looking for; let me play with that for a bit
<Bnirkow> feisty*
<infinitee> !ati>Bnirkow
<soundray> Bnirkow: ask in #ubuntu+1
<dyrne> Se23: easiest thing might be to use k3b. though you can do it from terminal
<shapras> infinitee: Please read private. I paste what is in file
<shark-1> http://img477.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1dw9.jpg
<infinitee> shapras: I am not registered, the best option is use pastebin and guve the link here for others to comment as well
<slippyr4> is there an ubuntu way to reinstall grub to the mbr of a new drive? or must i do it manually?
<AoW> hi all
<Strom_C> soundray: heh, nope, that isn't terribly helpful, unfortunately
<Duane1>  how do you change the font color if you make them transparent in gnome?
<Se23> dyrne how to do it from terminal .
<shapras> infinitee: maybe you know link How I can change manualy resoliution?
<disasm> slippyr4: grub-install is how i do it
<elyon225> slippyr4: Another question for you, though... is there a decent GUI frontend for ffmpeg?
<infinitee> shapras: use "http://pastebin.com/" and paste your xorg file contents there, and give the appropriate url here
<slippyr4> elyon225: sorry, i wouldn't know - i've only ever used it's command line version, and linked it directly with my own code
<AlexC_> Morning all,
<AoW> im a noob, can I ask you all something ?
<busfahrer> excuse me, this howto says "ensure you have the latest open source radeon drivers installed". How do you check that?
<AlexC_> !ask | AoW
<disasm> slippyr4: on the alternate install cd, there is a rescue option that has a menu option to repair grub if you can't get into your system
<ubotu> AoW: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dyrne> Se23: is this an iso?
<AlexC_> !ati | busfahrer
<ubotu> busfahrer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shark-1> is my desktop kool?
<shark-1> http://img477.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1dw9.jpg
<AoW> I have a problem, I tried to launch live but there's some error with graphics
<busfahrer> AlexC_: It says binary in the URL, I want the open source ones
<infinitee> shark-1: offtopic
<shark-1> how can i get a dock for it
<Se23> dyrne : yes
<elyon225> !konvertter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konvertter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon225> !konverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shapras> infinitee: Thx. I thout what ubuntu do excatly what I ak to do. But I see it do liek windows.
<elyon225> !find konvert
<ubotu> Found: soundkonverter
<AlexC_> busfahrer: woops, sorry about that. Erm ... not sure about open source drivers sorry - actually, I think there is a guide on Beryl about installing Beryl with open-source ATI Drivers. I know you don't want Beryl but if you follow the bit about OS ATI Drivers then ...
<slippyr4> disasm : i'm basically moving HD. I installed on a plain old sata disk, then added the drivers for my raid controller to the kernel, used lvm to migrate data to the new array, and i've updated the initramfs, so i just need to setup grub on the new disk and i should be able to boot
<busfahrer> AlexC_: I'm reading that. The line I gave you is all they have to say about that :-)
<slippyr4> disasm : the grub-install takes an install-device parameter - does that want the device of the drive, or the device node of the boot partition?
<AoW> where I can find info about this error (I have AMD Athalon 64 3000+ and GeForce 6600 graphics card)
<AlexC_> busfahrer: oh! maybe do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the driver "ati" when asked?
<aiduciukas> AoW wich error?
<AoW> aiduciukas the screen looks ugly, I can`t see anything at all
<distant_voice> anybody know which ports I should use with Azureus? currently I get NAT error
<Se23> i cannt use cdrecord
<AoW> aiduciukas ubuntu loads and then just a crash
<aiduciukas> you installed anything before?
<Se23> oh
<disasm> slippyr4: if you do grub-install /dev/{hs}da it will put it in the mbr, if you give it a partition, it will install it in partition
<shapras> Anybody know other linux better than ubuntu?
<Se23> i must be a root
<testybirch> Anyone who has experience with burning files larger than 4GB on a dvd?
<Se23> doesnt work
<Se23> :))
<krantix> hi! is there a way to exclude a package from automatic updates in update manager? thanks!
<aiduciukas> testybirch, yes
<shapras> I tired renistall ubuntu. It will be 10 time in week
<UdontKnow> testybirch: a single-layer dvd is 4482MB long
<disasm> shapras: don't you think your asking a stupid question for an ubuntu help channel? We're just a bit biased, I for one have installed ubuntu on over 50 computers ;-)
<dyrne> Se23: there are several blank options like to open an existing session on the disk. but i think: cdrecord -v speed=8 blank=fast dev=0,4,0 -data /whatever/file.iso  its been a long time though since ive done that.. the key line for the overwrite is blank=
<intelikey> hi guys, i'm trying to setup a printer but, i'm having a problem with cupsys. i can access 127.0.0.1:631 just fine; but, nothing on the page will work.  everything just times out.     thoughts ?
<slippyr4> disasm: hmmm. safer to do it manually i think - then i can be sure it's all my fault when it goes wrong
<AlexC_> krantix: yes, just click on the Check box to uncheck it
<shapras> disasm: I tired renisntal ubuntu in week time for nothing
<petersonnauta> alquem fala portugues ai?
<testybirch> aiduciukas, how did you burn that? when burning it with nautilus it shows me an empty dvd after mounting
<disasm> slippyr4: yeah, just run grub and do setup (hd0) works just as well
<krantix> AlexC_ i would like to exclude it forever...
<mindstate> KDan, if your still there, im hearing qBittorrent works very well..comparable to utorrent im about to d/l myself
<AlexC_> krantix: not sure about that sorry, you could Lock the package I guess.
<aiduciukas> testybirch, try butn with gnome-baker
<shapras> disasm: I tired renisntal ubuntu in week 10 ] time for nothing
<aiduciukas> testybirch, *burn
<infinitee> petersonnauta: #ubuntu-pt
<slippyr4> disasm, well time to reboot. fingers crossed it comes up - i've been trying to get this working for a week now
<AlexC_> krantix: in Synaptic (System->Admin->Synaptic) then find you're package and go to Package->Lock Version
<disasm> shapras: can you rewrite that sentence? I'm not sure if your tired of installing it or you tried installing it, and have no clue what you mean by week 10
<testybirch> aiduciukas, gnome-baker wouldn't let me add a file larger than 4GB
<miha> hello this is first time this happened to me.. i installed mysql (5.something) and when i start it just prints lines with single .  .. after a minute it gives up.. i see no errors in logs
<krantix> AlexC_ thanks i'll try right now
<aiduciukas> testybirch, so maybe bad dvd disk?
<miha> any ideas?
<FryLAPPY> what deb-src do I need to have proftpd available?
<disasm> miha: try running strace on the daemon when starting it manually
<AoW> huh, what should I do about that "crash" because the loading screen is the only thing I can see, after loading screen crashes
<disasm> FryLAPPY: probly in universe
<miha> disasm: it displays cryptic messages:)
<Se23> dyrne: is not more easy to do cdrecord -format ?-)
<slippyr4> disasm : woohoo! it boots!
<miha> only thing meaningful is
<carlo> raiden!
<pcollaog> hello
<carlo> hi
<disasm> jrib: thanks for the gconf tip, a line to gconftool-2 in my install script got it setup to default to thunderbird
<pcollaog> somebody has had problems with kernel series 2.6.20 ??
<iturk> pcollaog: working fine till now
<AlexC_> pcollaog: please ask a real question, EG - what is you're problem you're having, instead of asking others if they have problems :P
<disasm> jrib: it would be really nice if there where an /etc/alternatives for mail client that everything would listen to, but until then gotta do it the hard way...
<pcollaog> iturk... my proble is with the volumeID
<ts0_> can a custom install not be done with the edgy livecd?
<intelikey> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community  down ?
<AlexC_> intelikey: nope,
<nomasteryoda> nope
<pcollaog> in my laptos rules... but in my desktop doesn't run
<dyrne> Se23: i said i wasnt an expert! :)
<Se23> why i awalays get this error while try to cdrecord -format an cd-rw - Error trying to open /dev/cdrw exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<intelikey> AlexC_ can you access  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers ?
<iturk> is www.wikipedia.org down ?
<disasm> ts0_: by custom you mean base console install? I think you need alternate for that
<intelikey> it's timing out on me.
<AlexC_> iturk: that is to do with Ubuntu ... how?
<ts0_> disasm: lovely
<AlexC_> intelikey: fine here,
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm trying to install vmware tools, and it wants me to install gcc of ther version the kernel was made with. Which package would have that?
<intelikey> k
<slippyr4> disasm , ts0_ , or server
<Se23> cdrecord: Device or resource busy. Cannot open '/dev/cdrw'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<ts0_> brainless
<disasm> ts0_: i may be wrong but I think the livecd basically mirrors it's image to the drive, similar to the knoppix hd install script
<iturk> intelikey: its on
<Se23> oh
<Se23> -)
<Se23> i was on a cd-rw
<Se23> ...
<AlexC_> !enter | Se23
<ubotu> Se23: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bnirkow> infinitee: there are only help for edgy only, not feisty
<intelikey> iturk i finally got it.  it timed out first then loaded really slowly.
<intelikey> thanks
<disasm> ts0_: but... don't give up hope ;-) open a terminal, and see if you have debootstrap installed (if not, if you have enough ram install it) you should be able to debootstrap a base system if you have a network connection
<Se23> AlexC_ why i get always cdrecord: Device or resource busy. Cannot open '/dev/cdrw'. Cannot open SCSI driver. when try to erase an cdrw with cdrecord -format ?
<Se23> do you know the answer?
<infinitee> Bnirkow: feisty documentation wont be ready till release, edgy steps didnt work?
<mindstate> Se23, check ur fstab
<AlexC_> Se32 please don't ask question directly to me - ask it to the whole channel.
<slippyr4> what's that whole desktop meta package everyone is always asking questions about when they try to uninstall openoffice.org ?
<ts0_> ubuntu-desktop?
<AlexC_> slippyr4: ubuntu-desktop? it's a Metapackage which basically depends on other packages to install others ... hum, I'm no good at explain things!
<Se23> mindstate : command not found
<slippyr4> that'd probably be the obvious answer. i shall go away again now, thanks
<miha> hmmm so what can i do about mysql?
<mindstate> Se23, sudo cat /etc/fstab
<miha> :P
<slippyr4> so if i "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" on a server (text only) install, what are the odds of me getting a working desktop out of it?
<Bnirkow> infinitee: not
<nicolah> is there any gui for svn ?
<mindstate> slippyr4, i think that installs gnome
<jrib> slippyr4: very likely
<AlexC_> slippyr4: never tried it, but ... I dunno, try it and see is what I say!
<Se23> mindstate and ...
<Bnirkow> infinitee: how You think?? aiglx is better than fglrx?
<dyrne> slippyr4: i always do a server install then apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<disasm> Bnirkow: i have ati fglrx working flawlessly on laptop with feisty, make sure you have linux-restricted package and I think xorg-driver-fglrx then run aticonfig, same as edgy
<davin> Hi, I try to install libgtk2.0-dev and I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<mindstate> Se23, check to see wut ur cd rom is on /dev/???
<AlexC_> Bnirkow: AIGLX and FGLRX are completly different things.
<intelikey> well there is nothing about cups problems on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers  that i can see anyway.   anyone good with networking that would care to help trubble shoot cupsys ?
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. Whenever I plug removable media into my Ubuntu, almost always (but not every time) I am unable to write to it unless I mess about with chown etc, and even then, sometimes I get 'Operation Not Permitted' even using sudo. Can anyone tell me how I can configure Ubuntu so that EVERY time I plug in a USB drive etc I automatically have write permissions?
<Bnirkow> AlexC_: ... newbie :)
<Se23> mindstate: "wut" ?
<mindstate> Se23, are you absolutely new to linux?
<jrib> disasm: glad you got it to work, I definitely agree with you that it would be great if there was a single spot to configure defaults that everything used
<Se23> yes
<slippyr4> alexc_ , jrib, mindstate - i think + hope it'll work. i've only just got me a working server install after a week of p*ssing about. dyrne - xubuntu-desktop == xfce instead of gnome? does gtk+ stuff still run onj xfce?
<mindstate> Se23, ok im going to PM you
<AlexC_> Bnirkow: =) fglrx is the closed-source, official ATI driver. AIGLX is like ... it adds support for applications to take advantage of OpenGL, gah why can't I explain stuff tonight!
<AoW> can anybody help me ? someone who works with 64bit version ?
<disasm> slippyr4: gtk runs everywhere ;-) even kde if you really wanted to
<davin> Hi, I try to install libgtk2.0-dev and I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
* slippyr4 should spend more time reading xubuntu.org cos the first two paragraphs answer his questions
<AlexC_> davin: you may need extra repositories enabled, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<Se23> mindstate ok, maybe to restart the system
<AlexC_> !anyone | AoW
<disasm> intelikey: whats your issue with cups?
<ubotu> AoW: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mindstate> Se23, you could try that
<Strom_C> Is there an option I can feed to the ubuntu livecd at boot time so that it gives me verbose output as to what it's doing each step of the way?
<FlyingSquirrel32> How can I figure out which repo an available package is in?
<davin> AlexC_: I got all repos.
<Bnirkow> infinitee: i will try now this help for edgy
<disasm> intelikey: I'm pretty good with it, I'm running a cups server for a whole department
<ana_gergal> ola
<ana_gergal> k tal
<intelikey> disasm it's busted and that's all i know for sure.   i can browse 127.0.0.1:631 but nothing on the page works.
<ana_gergal> cuantos aos tienes
<tracy> hi, is there anything that is nicer than aMSN that is similar and supports webcam?
<AoW> I could not launch Ubuntu because of screen crash (AMD64, GeForce 6600)
<laba1> !ati
<dyrne> Strom_C: i could be wrong but coulnt you edit the line with kernel and remove quiet splash?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nicolah> is there any gui for svn ?
<mo^> who knows a good application to make a webcam/voice-chat between windows and linux? a tried skype, amsn and wengophone, but i'm not satisfied yet.
<slippyr4> dyrne: does xubuntu-desktop install lots of junk like openoffice.org (as i'd get if i installed ubuntu-desktop) or is it much lighter weight?
<miha> how can i see what is bind to some port?
<timon> Can somebody help me? I have XSERVER error...
<jrib> !rapidsvn | nicolah
<tracy> mo^, i was wondering the same exact thing
<ubotu> nicolah: rapidsvn: A GUI client for subversion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 796 kB
<AlexC_> !anyone | timon
<ubotu> timon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<miha> mysql cant start
<FlyingSquirrel32> ana_gergal: dos
<intelikey> disasm the error log is blank
<nicolah> thanks jrib
<Strom_C> dyrne: lemme try that
<tracy> only linux to linux because i really dislike amsn
<soundray> mo^: maybe ekiga and netmeeting
<digitone> someone please explain.. about 4K stack kernel or a 8K stack kernel
<disasm> intelikey: have you made any custom changes?
<davin> Hi, I try to install libgtk2.0-dev and I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<dyrne> slippyr4: /quit
<dyrne> arg
<AoW> I can acess only the boot menu, I can`t load ubuntu, is there's a way how to set up my geforce 6600 while in the boot screen ( im not a pro)
<soundray> davin: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<intelikey> disasm to cups ?    or to the system ?    system yes.
<disasm> davin: on edgy?
<slippyr4> dyrne ??
<Bnirkow> time to reboot
<dyrne> slippyr4: sorry my ssh slowed to a crawl.  no openoffice it installs abiword instead
<digitone> someone please explain.. about 4K stack kernel or a 8K stack kernel
<y0hm> slippy : by default openoffice & gimp & stuff are installed also ...
<disasm> intelikey: to cups
<slippyr4> bah
<slippyr4> ok, thanks chaps
<davin> disasm: dapper
<dyrne> slippyr4: with xubuntu there is no openoffice installed.
<intelikey> no  even removed -purge and reinstalled it.
<davin> soundray: tried
<y0hm> dyrne : true , only gimp
<soundray> davin: please pastebin the errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<intelikey> disasm no  i even removed -purge and reinstalled it twice
<mindstate> dyrne, ive got openoffice and i didnt install it with xubuntu
<ompaul> digitone, repeating only annoys people
<ompaul> digitone, http://lwn.net/Articles/84583/
<dyrne> mindstate: youre special
<davin> soundray: sec
<mindstate> dyrne, i know :p
<traco>  #ubuntu-it
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. Whenever I plug removable media into my Ubuntu, almost always (but not every time) I am unable to write to it unless I mess about with chown etc, and even then, sometimes I get 'Operation Not Permitted' even using sudo. Can anyone tell me how I can configure Ubuntu so that EVERY time I plug in a USB drive etc I automatically have write permissions?
<traco> o
<disasm> davin: I don't have a dapper system anymore, try dpkg -l|grep pango, see if you have an old pango package. if so remove it, and try reinstall again
<timon> When i want to install Ubuntu, the installation freeze...when i press strg+alt+f1 and type "dpkg reconfigure ..." than i can configure it...at least, when i install the colordepth for the monitor, the window get smaler and i can type something...when i type "sudo reboot" the reboot freeze also..sry but i cant so good speak eng^^
<davin> soundray disasm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6733/
<tomp> soundray: a few days ago i tried to install dsl / fluxbuntu to a laptop without floppy, without ethernet, without boot crom, cd. i got a general solution. you copy vmlinuz & initrd to /boot on a working linux that uses grub. you edit a new stanza in grub to use those 2 files, they will finish booting from the cd , even tho you cannot begin booting from them. thanks for your help!
<soundray> davin: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' and pastebin the outpu
<soundray> t
<davin> soundrayL nothing to repair
<davin> disasm: removing libpango removes the whole ubuntu-desktop package
<tuskernini> I cant connect to WLAN of our city... does not want to connect... but with a key at home... wlan works well
<intelikey> gizmo_the_great1 chmod doesn't work on M$ file systems  they don't have permissions bits.   umask= fmask= and dmask= are used by mount to set an fs wide pysudo permission.
<soundray> tomp: did you use a non-bootable CD-ROM for that? Or an iso image on the hard disk?
<disasm> davin: hmmm... if it was me i'd go for it, and reinstall the stuff after I got gtk dev stuff working, but I'm a little edgy (no pun intended) and have test machines to try stuff on I can break all day long and reinstall ;-)
<davin> disasm: well this is my main desktop
<tomp> soundray: i used a live cd, but remember, i cannot boot directly to the cd
<y0hm> slippy : use any alt-cd , install a command line system & afterwards install xfce4 & some other tools , then you have a nicely stripped system ,without gimmicks
<timon> When i want to install Ubuntu, the installation freeze...when i press strg+alt+f1 and type "dpkg reconfigure ..." than i can configure it...at least, when i install the colordepth for the monitor, the window get smaler and i can type something...when i type "sudo reboot" the reboot freeze also..
<Bnirkow> i have used this help ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-be424fb21464afc861c5cc308dac1876a4807de1   but still i can`t change my resolution on feisty
<disasm> davin: are your packages all up to date?
<davin> disasm: I need the gtk2 dev to compile a plugin for gaim beta
<soundray> tomp: yep. Well done! And thanks for letting me know.
<gizmo_the_great1> intelikey: thanks. So are you saying that, in theory, if all the USB drives I own were ext3 FS, for example, I should not have any problems? If so, how do I set the fmask, umask values etc for every thumb drive I plug in?
<testybirch> gnomebaker doesn't let me add files larger than 4GB...
<davin> disasm yes
<tomp> soundray: next step is to use .iso images on hd, and get a jukebox of live cds heh heh
<intelikey> disasm is there a way to setup a printer without cups ?    if i can't get cups working i'd still like to print.
<LiENUS> how do i install mod_svn on ubuntu 6.06 server?
<disasm> davin: it may be less painful to upgrade to edgy than try to get the lib to work on dapper
<soundray> !subversion | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<davin> disasm I tried edgy several times and it doesnt recognise any of my 7 usb mice
<disasm> intelikey: lpr, but that's even more painful than cups ;-)
<intelikey> disasm not if it works !
<tuskernini> wlan does not work without key... ?
<disasm> intelikey: are you trying to set it up from gnomes cups client or the web based?
<davin> tuskernini depends
<intelikey> web based
<testybirch> Does anyone have a clue how to burn DVDs in UDF on Ubuntu?
<disasm> intelikey: what specific error is it giving you?
<tuskernini> davin, i cant connect to wlan in the city... its open.. but at home i can whith a key
<timon> When i want to install Ubuntu, the installation freeze...when i press strg+alt+f1 and type "dpkg reconfigure ..." than i can configure it...at least, when i install the colordepth for the monitor, the window get smaler and i can type something...when i type "sudo reboot" the reboot freeze also..pls help me
<tuskernini> davin, using my mobile phone now.. costing me
<davin> tuskernini: Well then it needs a key
<intelikey> disasm none  just times out on all the links on the page execpt the web based ones.
<tuskernini> davin, the city wlan is open and needs no key... well, my mac freind does not need one
<disasm> intelikey: so it brings up the front page and if you click on any of the tabs, it times out?
<xiko> Hello. Ive resized my ubuntu 6.10 disk to make room for a windows install. I did install it and it went ok. So I used the ubuntu install disk to load ubuntu to set the flag to boot on the ext3 main partition and configured the grub BUT when I reboot my computer it says disk not found. It is strange because I am now on the install disk for ubuntu and all my files are there. Can anyone help me?
<intelikey> disasm exactly
<davin> tuskernini What do you mean by a city wlan, net cafe?
<soundray> !info udftools | testybirch
<ubotu> testybirch: udftools: tools for UDF filesystems and DVD/CD-R(W) drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0b3-11 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 248 kB
<tuskernini> davin, the city has HUGE antennas wit wlan
<xai> I get missing sys/types.h when I try to compile a korg kernel... any ideas?
<disasm> tuskernini: what chipset?
<tuskernini> davin, should be like a normal cafe
<intelikey> disasm and if i try the gnome or kde printer setup it just hangs the process out to dry.  no window opens or anything.
<tuskernini> how do i know that?
<krantix> which is the best way to search for torrents with azureus? :-)
<tuskernini> disasm, how do i know that
<davin> tuskernini dont get it
<disasm> tuskernini: is it a native wireless driver or are you using ndiswrapper?
<xai> linux-kernel-devel  ?
<beltz> I just installed Ubuntu, and I am so confused!
<tuskernini> disasm, ok.. no i am using a narive driver.. let me see... lsmod..
<intelikey> disasm i see you are busy right now.   if you don't mind i'll come back a little later and try again.
<digitone> how can i go from a 4K kernel stack to a 8L
<digitone> 8K
<xiko> In gparted. If I set my sda1 to boot, it that all it needs
<disasm> tuskernini: you can try iwlist scan, see if you can see it. If it's supported, I'd highly recommend using wpa_supplicant to handle multiple networks
<disasm> intelikey: ok, good luck
<tuskernini> disasm,  i know iwlist.. and it shows it.. let me do it again
<beltz> First, I couldn't figure how to install X-Chat from a terminal, so I downloaded a binary that had the extension ".deb", and which Firefox launched using an installer that came with Ubuntu. Where did it install it to?
<tuskernini> disasm, i have metwork manager installed
<xiko> belts use synaptic
<xiko> beltz: use in terminal: sudo synaptic
<infidel> beltz, open a terminal and type xchat
<alsdjaksdkl> !ati
<tuskernini> disasm, danm... now the connection is gone... !!!
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<disasm> tuskernini: try iwconfig <iface> essid "essid"
<EdgEy> i'm having problems with audio input with alsa
<disasm> tuskernini: then try iwconfig and see if it has link quality, if that works dhclient <iface>
<beltz> Ok thanks, I'm gonna toy with synaptic now
<soundray> beltz: here's some background material:
<beltz> ok
<soundray> !software | beltz
<ubotu> beltz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<Zaggynl> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<disasm> EdgEy: audio input can be a pain, what in particular are you doing?
<EdgEy> if i use alsamixer to enable mic output through speakers i can hear that fine, however no apps work, for example wine has no 'Wave in' in winecfg
<beltz> Thanks soundray
<disasm> why... nvidia and ati drivers are a piece of cake to install already...
<EdgEy> um, the Sounds popup in system just gives an error if i try to 'test' input
<timon> When i want to install Ubuntu, the installation freeze...when i press strg+alt+f1 and type "dpkg reconfigure ..." than i can configure it...at least, when i install the colordepth for the monitor, the window get smaler and i can type something...when i type "sudo reboot" the reboot freeze also..
<beltz> By the way, in terms of system requirements and in comparison to Windows XP "classic", how much does Ubuntu requires? What about Xubuntu? I'm on a semi-old machine so I'm wondering if Xubuntu might not be better for me.
<EdgEy> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available
<phoenix24> timon: what is "strg" key ?
<EdgEy> beltz, if you have anything more than 256mb, regular ubuntu should be fine
<ikonia> beltz: the book says 192 recommended ram
<disasm> EdgEy: are you trying to capture the input, or have it outputted to you speakers?
<EdgEy> disasm, capture the input
<PwcrLinux> hello, how I can back up the bookmark and profiles in my firefox into USB flash drive before install new fresh LTS?
<disasm> EdgEy: run alsamixer, hit F4, choose your capture input
<xiko> if i have multiples partitions with different OS is it enough to flag the boot on gparted to boot my linux again?
<disasm> EdgEy: I usually need to crank the volume up a bit, if you're using jack, run qjackctl and set it up, if not, open your application capturing, and record
<EdgEy> using an Audigy2, it seems from alsa topics on google you don't choose an input, just set volumes
<soundray> PwcrLinux: if there's enough space, backup your /home and all subdirectories
<beltz> Ok, because im on 2100+XP with 512 megs of RAM, and all I really care about is a very very very responsive OS that let's me put keyboard shortcuts on everything.
<EdgEy> disasm, i'm not getting quiet/muted input, i'm getting errors there is no input at all
<soundray> PwcrLinux: it's also useful to keep a copy of /etc for reference
<EdgEy> beltz 512mb ram is enough easily, that's not an 'old' machine
<disasm> EdgEy: can you get your line in outputed to the speakers fine?
<EdgEy> disasm, yes, if i raise Mic volume in output
<beltz> its from 2001! its prehistoric!
<PwcrLinux> soundray: not the whole home dir, I already copied xchat files to USB flash drive, where I can find the bookmarks and profiles from the firefox?
<EdgEy> beltz, lol
<beltz> *throws a t-rex bone at his machine*
<Se23> anyone erase my cd-rw ps
<Alam_Ubuntu> ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<astan> where would i stuff additional flags that i want passed to mysqld on startup, in ubuntu?
<userprime> ChaKy: CUJES AKO TREBA NEKOGA IZBACITI IZBACI SEBE
<soundray> PwcrLinux: probably in $HOME/.mozilla
<slippyr4> i think they should rename Feisty Fawn as Feisty Ferret. Would be much better
<EdgEy> beltz, i only have 232mb ram used at the moment, i'm not sure if that's everything or only user processes such as firefox/etc
<disasm> EdgEy: i'm not too familiar with your card, I'd be surprised if you didn't have to capture the input somehow though
<paradroid> Hi everyone.
<beltz> If I get this right, "root" is not an actual user account I can log into, it's just something I switch to on the command line for some tasks once in a while?
<paradroid> Is there anyone here using Mozilla Sunbird als calendaring application?
<EdgEy> disasm, i think it mixes all inputs together and you just set volumes
<userprime> sorry guys fot the caps lock...
<soundray> PwcrLinux: but it's worth checking ls $HOME/.*firefox* -- depending on the history of your machine
<EdgEy> disasm, if i press F4 in alsamixer, how should I be choosing an input? space, enter don't seem to do anything
<mindstate> beltz, u can log into root but it isnt smart
<Bnirkow> i have problem with install an fglrx drivers
<Chadarius> beltz: Yep... although you can run something like "sudo su" and you can be "root" in the shell
<EdgEy> beltz, you can use a command called 'sudo' for commands that require admin
<beltz> 0k
<soundray> Chadarius: please don't recommend sudo su
<disasm> EdgEy: I use space, and the it sets CAPTUR above that device
<EdgEy> so you don't have to actually log in as root though you can if you want to
<soundray> Chadarius: sudo -i is sane
<soundray> !sudo | beltz
<ubotu> beltz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<beltz> By the way, to install Xchat, the site said that I just had to log in my terminal and type a few commands to compile it. Does ubuntu comes with a compiler by default? Because it gave me an error when I pasted the commands..
<Bnirkow> when i type fglrxinfo in terminal i see: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<soundray> !b-e | beltz
<ubotu> beltz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<PwcrLinux> soundray: I found the hidden dir of mozilla
<beltz> Thanks all
<EdgEy> beltz, you dont have to compile Xchat
<jpoe> Does anyone know if there is an easy way within *ubuntu to get write access to UFS parititions?  I need to mount a ufs disk image and it says that it was only compiled with read-only support...
<ikonia> jpoe: write access isn't supported
<z4kO> hello world!
<beltz> I ended up installing xchat from the ubuntu add/remove thing as well. So now im reading on packages to figure what happened :)
<EdgEy> ubuntu comes with a package manager, unless you need the very latest xchat you can use a command that will download precompiled packages
<mindstate> soundray, im still kind of confused on what building from source is best used to do? can u maybe elaborate on it a bit?
<beltz> Should I use the Xchat for gnome, or just xchat?
<ikonia> edgy we knkow this
<ikonia> know even
<jpoe> ikonia: hurm, ok, thanks ..
<mindstate> beltz, xchat
<paradroid> beltz: I like the "classic" XChat" better. ;)
<EdgEy> mindstate, programs you might not be able to find in the official repositories, or if you need later versions
<soundray> mindstate: erm... can you rephrase that?
<z4kO> y'a des francais ici?
<beltz> oui z4kO
<beltz> mais seulement des newbies :)
<ikonia> !fr >z4k0
<z4kO> salut beltz!
<mindstate> soundray, sorry lol..whats building from source best for? like why would i want to build from source
<ikonia> !fr >z4ko
<betatux> Anyone got Gaim working with OSD ?
<EdgEy> i'm contemplating grabbing the latest alsa to compile, but i don't want to do it if it'll break updating using dpkg
<z4kO> moi aussi suis newbee
<z4kO> beltz! tu connais openinfreno?
<soundray> mindstate: 1) if no .deb package is available, 2) if you want to squeeze the last bit of performance from your hardware with hardware-specific compiler optimizations, 3) if you have written the software yourself :)
<beltz> non, pm moi car je penses qu'on est pas sens crire en francais ici
<_`XeOn_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lightseed> can someone explain this command as found in the chroot thing? sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list #point apt-get to the right release
<z4kO> sorry, i 'll try english
<IdleOne> z4kO, svp utilise /join #ubuntu-fr si vous allez parler en francais
<z4kO> do you know it?
<lightseed> i dont know what that command does
<soundray> lightseed: replace all occurrences of the string "dapper" in /etc/sources.list with the string "breezy"
<mindstate> soundray, ahhh i see ..thanks dude
<paradroid> Sorry to be a nuisance. Anyone using Mozilla Sunbird?
<soundray> lightseed: doesn't make much sense that way round, I think...
<lightseed> soundray: : so i just change breezy to edgy?
<beltz> z4kO:  no i don't know inferno... im new to linux
<z4kO> anyone using aircrack?
<apecat> lightseed: no, you must upgrade to dapper frist
<IdleOne> lightseed, better to go from breezy to dapper then edgy
<soundray> lightseed: no, you have to go via dapper, or do a fresh install
<imbecile> hey guys i cant boot up in one of my boxes due to video card info.. where are the settings stored?
<apecat> *first
<soundray> lightseed: but the command you gave is for downgrading dapper to breezy (which will fail horribly)
<WaZ> imbecile: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apecat> imbecile: you can't boot up at all or won't X/gdm start
<disasm> lightseed: why don't you debootstrap edgy and skip the upgrading if it's just in a chroot?
<Nemes> How can I stop Rhythmbox starting every time I connect the iPod?
<soundray> lightseed: it only makes sense in the order "s/breezy/dapper/g"
<imbecile> thanks guys
<Se23> i can't erase a simply cd-rw , 1 hour elapsed and still cannot erase it
<Se23> lol
<EdgEy> disasm, seems i might have found my answer
<Alam_Ubuntu> Nemes, System, Pref, Removable Drives and Media
<paradroid> Nemes: You can set that in Alt+F1 -> System -> Settings
<disasm> EdgEy: reallly, what is it?
<lightseed> i dont have a clue about it
<EdgEy> not like you care but, heh
<PwcrLinux> lightseed: You need to upgrade to dapper or ordering online to get CD, the breezy change to dapper would go beserked or segfaults..
<z4kO> what is the best switch edgy eft, breezy and drapper?
<javiolo> hi
<EdgEy> alsa changelogs from 1.0.13 to 1.0.14rc1
<EdgEy> - snd-emu10k1: Fix capture for one variant.
<Strom_C> soundray: I think I figured it out
<EdgEy> it may be my variant
<EdgEy> :|
<soundray> Strom_C: really?
<Alam_Ubuntu> Nemes, Multimedia tab
<Strom_C> soundray: the solution was to run:
<Nemes> Thanks, Alam_Ubuntu & paradroid
<speedwolf> I'm having problems with samba after following this tut: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_share_public_folders_with_read_only_permission_.28Authentication.3DNo.29
<javiolo> how can I install app to non root users ?
<speedwolf> fails on restart now
<disasm> EdgEy: ah k ;-) I was actually googling for it atm ;-) glad you solved it
<soundray> Strom_C: I just mounted a feisty iso image to try and find out how it works...
<EdgEy> thanks for the help
<Se23> cdrecord sucks
<Strom_C> dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive xserver-xorg; dexconf
<EdgEy> i've not fixed it yet, considering whether i should compile alsa
<EdgEy> and risk losing all sound
<EdgEy> :p
<Nemes> Great, it's done.
<apecat> z4kO: what exaclty do you mean?
<soundray> Strom_C: wow, that sounds really straightforward. Where did you find that solution?
<tommie_> noob here, need some help with wireless & wpa
<disasm> EdgEy: just get the latest kernel and compile it, alsa's built in to kernel since 2.6
<soundray> !wireless | tommie_
<ubotu> tommie_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Strom_C> soundray: i didnt really find it anywhere; I got to the point where I said "I'm probably overcomplicating the problem" and just started trying really basic stuff
<Se23> The CD-RW's i'm trying to erase have been writen in Windows. So they're not write accessable
<EdgEy> disasm, i have the latest kernel or, at least a kernel newer than alsa 1.0.14rc1
<soundray> Strom_C: congratulations
<Strom_C> the xorg.conf that's in the livecd filesystem after you boot is from dexconf
<guerby> hi, there are many vnc servers in synaptic, any recommandation?
<EdgEy> 2.6.20
<Strom_C> soundray: thanks, though if it seems the installer does it some other way, please let me know
<disasm> EdgEy: hmmm... you should be fine there I'd assume
<EdgEy> i'm going to give compiling alsa a go, fingers crossed anyway.. heh
<disasm> EdgEy: well, good luck
<soundray> Strom_C: I will let you know if I find something
<javiolo> my SoundMAX card doesnt work, I searched on the forums but it says that should be solved in this version, any help ?
<sharperguy> Can someone explain to me or link mo to a document about how the Japanese keyboard layout works?
<b0o> I just did something mildly stupid and was wondering if someone could give me a quick hand?
<apecat> b0o: just ask
<infidel> sharperguy, you in japan?
<b0o> I added my "admin" user to a group, wiping all the other default groups it was in
<dyrne> guerby: in feisty ive seen problems with the vncserver package. using vnc4server without problems. syntax to run is basically vnc4server :number
<b0o> I was wondering if someone could give me a quick listing of the groups that the admin gets by default
<b0o> group adminuser
<guerby> dyrne, thanks
<betatux> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<beltz> Is there a shortcut key to switch between workspaces, like control-1
<nox-Hand> Anyone know of a graphical keymap editor? I hath here a keyboard with loads of keys that currently do nothing :)
<mrpoundsign> ok, I have tried all the forum entries about re-loading your language packs, etc, and I am still getting locale errors all the time.  I am using zsh as my shell, if that makes a difference.
<apecat> b0o: my admin user is in these groups adm, dialout, fax, cdrom, floppy, tape, audio, dip, plugdev, scanner, admin
<PwcrLinux> bbl
<beltz> !workspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<b0o> can anyone help me with that group list?
<gizmo_the_great1> has anyone here set up LVM and would they recommend it?
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, size of the machine and disks?
<entropy> hello people
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: 4 x 160Gb disks connected via PCI IDE Adaptor.
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, serving what size of a network?
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, i.e. user base
<EdgEy> meh i don't even understand what i'm doing... -_-
<beltz> I just installed Ubuntu - is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: userbase = 1 (me!) - network is 4 machines and two laptops connected via 1 ethernet and wireless Router. Never more than two people accessing
<javiolo> my SoundMAX card doesnt work, I searched on the forums but it says that should be solved in this version, any help ?
<timon> I have a XServer problem, so i cant install ubuntu...can somebody help me?
<apecat> beltz: there already is
<beltz> apecat,  what is it?
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, no would not use it unless you were learning it for work purposes
<EdgEy> beltz ctrl+alt+cursor keys
<beltz> Thank you!
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: i was wanting to create a single storage space (of half a terabyte) but my IDE adapter is not reliable as a RAID device (it's not a true hardware RAID interface)
<entropy> i have a question about the update manager
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: also interested from a work point of view
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, then that is even more reason not to span stuff across it
<daviey> !ask | entropy
<ubotu> entropy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: you don't think lvm would cope with it very well?
<entropy> okay....i just need to know if its possible to back up the packages so on does not have to download them again in the event of installing on another system or reinstalling ubuntu
<timon> When i want to isntall Ubuntu the install. freeze everytime and when i press strg-alt-f1 and type "typk reconfiguratin....." i can cinfig it but when i set the color depth the configuration stops and it says "xserver-xorg postints warning: overwritting possibly-customized configuration files; back up in...." PLS help me
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, you have said your hardware is not great so then I would not span data across it in the hope that single disks would survive rather than ones with data spanning disk after disk
<speedwolf> EdgEy: That's a great keyboard shortcut, thanks for that
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: i guess so. thanks for the adbvice
<apecat> timon: are you using the live cd installer?
<rafik> beryl
<quaal> how do you uninstall something you installed with make install
<guerby> dyrne, do you know how to run gdm (or something like that) in vnc4server to have a real desktop?
<apecat> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gizmo_the_great1> What FTP client do people recommend for FTPing to secure FTP servers that use sFTP, SSL over SSL\TLS etc? I am having no end of trouble with gFTP (works with normal FTP but hardly ever managed to connect via SSL\TLS etc)
<timon> apecat: i try it with the "desktop cd" and "64bit ver. cd"... also try 6.06 and 6.10...everytime the same error
<entropy> so nobody knows it its possible?
<apecat> timon: if possible, try with the alternate cd
<pradeep_> I did a chmod on my /usr/bin/*, now my sudo <cmd> gives me a 'sudo: must be setuid root' .. how do I fix this?
<apecat> if you have stability issues
<timon> apecat: i think i have the alternate...where i can find the alternate?
<elyon225> !find mtp
<ubotu> Found: clamsmtp, esmtp, esmtp-run, hotsmtp, libesmtp-dev (and 18 others)
<apecat> timon: it is a text-mode installer
<guerby> !find vnc
<ubotu> Found: libvncauth-dev, libvncauth0, vnc-common, xvncviewer, directvnc (and 18 others)
<apecat> as in text menus
<daviey> gizmo_the_great1, Is the server's certificate valid?
<gizmo_the_great1> daviey: how does one determine that?
<timon> apecat: text-mode installer? i never hear about that...can u give pls the link where i can download it?
<daviey> gizmo_the_great1, if it's good; then you can happily 'mount' the ftp/ssl into a folder
<beltz> j #xchat
<beltz> Is it easy to have both ubuntu and xubuntu installed at once without livecd so that I can compare their performance?
<timon> Where can i found the text-mode-installer for ubuntu?
<gizmo_the_great1> daviey: the server is a VPS that myself and a friend in Australia share. He has sFTP or SSL\TLS encryption on it. It's trusted and when accessing using Windows I get the 'Certificate check' message when Remote Desktopping, but no such prompt with FTP
<alecjw> timon, on the alterenate cd
<laban_-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paradroid> !sunbird
<ubotu> Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<apecat> timon: ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/
<teratorn> anyone know how to setup HOSTAP on ubuntu or otherwise configure an ubuntu box as a wifi Access Point?
<paradroid> Is anyone using this "cross-platform calendar application"? ;)
<daviey> gizmo_the_great1, if you have SFTP, use that!  ftp/ssl is quite buggy on linux at the moment.  SFTP can be mounted either in fstab or in gnome's "Connect to server"
<apecat> timon: 32 bit version ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<daviey> paradroid, Sunbird is one
<paradroid> daviey: Yes, indeed. I am using it but am having problems running Sunbird.
<apecat> timon: ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<apecat> 64 bit
<hairulfr> Hey all, well, what is the "section" in gtkrc, where the images in panels are decidede? Im trying to edit a ugly gtk theme into something that might work
<daviey> paradroid, i have used them both on win32 and ubuntu - but not shared files; sorry
<speedwolf> I've really borked my samba sharing stuff, need help from someone who knows what's what. Config here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6742/
<apecat> timon: if you want to use certain binary only/nonfree frograms you are much better off with the 32 bit version
<timon> thank u apecat, i hope that kill the problem ;)
<speedwolf> timon: I'm on 64bit hardware and had no end of troubles, had to install 32 instead and has been much better
<paradroid> My problem is that Sunbird won't run without sudo.
<skarface> sudo is never asking me for a password. I checked the forums and the solutions there (timeout, etc) don't seem to have any effect. any ideas?
<b0o> could someone do me a quick favor and run a 'group adminuser' so I can see what default groups I've messed up
<quaal> how do you uninstall something you installed with make install
<elyon225> Is anyone here familiar with MTP support with Amarok?  I have the new version of Amarok installed and mtp-detect sees my player just fine, but Amarok does not.
<dyrne> quaal: well.. you can reinstall to another path like mkdir ~/local; then ./configure --prefix=/home/username/local;make install;  then look in ~/local and anything in there remove from /usr/ or wherever it installed it.. might be a better way to track what it did but..
<Unox> apecat: are you from Norway and call yourself "Apekatt"?
<mindstate> does anyone use blogspot.com? if so has anyone been experiencing any lag on the site? using firefox
<quaal> dyrne, ok.. thanks
<teratorn> can any normally supported wireless card be used for hostap, or does there need to be special hardware or driver support?
<mEck0_> Hi
<mEck0_> is there a nice secure cryptprogram for gnome?
<daviey> mEck0_, pgp?
<beltz> I know Nvidia drivers aren't open source, but is it worth keeping default ubuntu drivers?
<betatux> mEck0_, you want to encrypt files using nautilus ?\
<wisa> nabend zusammen
<disasm> wisa: #ubuntu-de
<HymnToLife> !de | WildZeck
<ubotu> WildZeck: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<HymnToLife> wisa* sorry
<wisa> mein erster Besuch hier :-)
<betatux> !nautilus
<wisa> aber sicher nicht der letzte
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<mEck0_> betatux, yes, I'm searching for some secure fileencryption app, in nautilus is good to if the app is nice
<daviey> mEck0_, install seahorse
<betatux> mEck0_, i know of a script that can handle it , let me find it
<mEck0_> daviey, I will check it out, th
<disasm> wisa: gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<daviey> mEck0_, if you install seahorse; it will allow you to create a pgp key.  Then you can right click to archive file "encrypt" and right click "decrypt" on the menu and it will ask for your password
<disasm> wisa: gehst zu #ubuntu-de - ich sprache ein bischen deutsch
<wisa> ok
<wisa> i will do my best
<Strom_C> What is the exact procedure that ubuntu uses to auto-determine video settings when starting the livecd, and is it possible to invoke that procedure post-install?
<wisa> :-))
<speedwolf> are there any associated problems with uninstalling samba completely from my machine and starting again?
<disasm> wisa: danke
<mEck0_> daviey, aa sweet, can you change the how secure the encryption should be too?
<speedwolf> !samba | speedwolf
<shark-1> what does this mean
<shark-1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<shark-1>   Major opcode:  148
<shark-1>   Minor opcode:  3
<shark-1>   Resource id:  0x0
<shark-1> Failed to open device
<shark-1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<underdog5004> where is the config file for firefox?
<shark-1>   Major opcode:  148
<shark-1>   Minor opcode:  3
<shark-1>   Resource id:  0x0
<shark-1> Failed to open device
<underdog5004> !paste | shark-1
<ubotu> shark-1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daviey> !flood
<IdleOne> !paste | shark-1
<disasm> shark-1: please don't paste
<underdog5004> where is the config file for firefox?
<daviey> mEck0_, yes
<speedwolf> shark-1: use a paste bin, you'll get banned if you're not careful
<disasm> underdog5004: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<shark-1> sorry
<shark-1> :(
<underdog5004> even for swiftfox?
<ledbettj> Anyone know how I can get my dvd burner recognized correctly? cdrecord --scanbus is reporting the wrong drive type
<underdog5004> thanks
<mEck0_> daviey, okey, thx
<elyon225> Is anyone here familiar with MTP support with Amarok?  I have the new version of Amarok installed and mtp-detect sees my player just fine, but Amarok does not.
<shark-1> anyways does anyone know?
<[H] 3b0R> shark-1: what?
<_`XeOn_> dvd is not working for me :(
<shark-1> what i just pasted
<[H] 3b0R> _'XeOn_: install libdvdcss
<_`XeOn_> from where?
<IdleOne> shark-1, what you just pasted is a bunch of nonsense because now ppl would need to scroll back about 60 lines to see it
<disasm> _`XeOn_: /usr/share/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<IdleOne> !pastebin | shark-1
<ubotu> shark-1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shark-1> ok
<daviey> mEck0_, see how you get on; if you have any problems, come back and ask
<ardchoille> _`XeOn_: Did you install libdvdread3?
<_`XeOn_> !i got it there as u said but how do i install it
<b0o> can someone give me the output of 'group adminuser' ?
<mEck0_> daviey, yeah, sure, thx!
<b0o> where adminuser is your default non-root user
<underdog5004> diasm, ~/.mozilla/firefox does not contain the firefox.rc config file. It contains pluginreg.dat, lbiptsp0.default (dir), and profiles.ini
<hairulfr> Does anyone know some app that'll let med edit gtk themes? Or does anyone know how I can remove horrible panel-graphics from thems
<shark-1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6746/
<AlexC_> hairulfr: right click on the Panel->Properties->Background
<chris> i installed the auto package of the game armagetronad and for some reason its all screwed up, now my synaptic package manager doesn't work, how can i remove that package?
<AlexC_> chris in termnal "sudo apt-get remove armagetronad"
<mindstate> is it possible to change the background color of a XFCE panel?
<disasm> underdog5004: never heard of firefox.rc what are you trying to change?
<underdog5004> the sound settings.
<underdog5004> I want it to use aoss,
<underdog5004> I've done it before...just can't remember where the heck it's at
<hairulfr> AlexC_: That doesn't help, it's in the theme, so it'll be transparent with some with spots of graphics on the menus and taskbar area
<chris> AlexC: it says: E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<shark-1> can someone help me, when i run i program in konsole i get this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6746/
<AlexC_> chris sudo apt-get install --reinstall armagetronad
<disasm> shark-1: what did you run?
<chris> AlexC: it says says the same thing ><
<hairulfr> AlexC_: Figured it out, destroyed the theme (I just needed the sliders, everything else looked like pooh made in Paint)
<AlexC_> chris my name is AlexC_, not AlexC.
<disasm> underdog5004: firefox.rc doesn't exist on my hd anywhere
<chris> AlexC_: sorry
<AlexC_> chris try, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<AlexC_> chris replace <package> with the program :P
<chris> AlexC_: i know :P
<CarloX> ciao ola
<CarloX> Trevinho LOL
<betatux> shark-1, I've seen sort like error today when i was playing with a smartcard reader
<shark-1> disasm that time i ran gedit but it did it for kxdocker as well as kooldock
<chris> AlexC_: ugghh still says the same line ><
<AlexC_> chris sudo apt-get autoclean
<chris> AlexC_: ill try that
<CarloX> autoclean
<CarloX> CarloX, ciao
<AlexC_> CarloX: please stop spamming,
<chris> AlexC_: it appeared to have done it, but when i went to open the Synaptic Package Manager, the same error popped up ><
<AlexC_> chris the same error as before? now try a sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<chris> AlexC_: damn it, the same error again... :(
<ghatak> Hello guys, i am using fluxbox on ubuntu Edgy, when ever i restart my system, the screen resolution falls back 1280x1024, everytime i have to login and set it using gnome-control center. I have tried to check the box "Make this my default resolution" but on next restart it falls back again. What do i have to do to keep the resolution that i want ?
<finalbeta> What's a good text editor for GNOME that allows my to save to UTF-16? Gedit seems to not want to write correctly.
<mzanfardino> I have my installation CD ISO file, but no way to burn it.  How can I configure APT to read either: A) the ISO file or B) a directory containing the expanded ISO instead of constantly asking me for the CD?
<AlexC_> chris sudo apt-get clean   sudo apt-get check
<underdog5004> got it, disasm , It's in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<HymnToLife> mzanfardino, sudo apt-cdrom add and instead of inserting the CD, mount the ISO to /cdrom
<sidny4> what package(s) do I need to install to get KDE on instad of gnome?
<chris> AlexC_: same error.. :(
<mzanfardino> HymnToLife: let me try this.
<AlexC_> sidny4: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dmota> how do I get scripts to run during bootup? Is putting it in /etc/init.d enough?
<AlexC_> dmota: to have them start when you login, you can add them to your session. System->Prefs->Session->Start Up
<disasm> DemisM: update-rc.d <script> defaults
<posingaspopular> sidny4: sudo apt-get install kde
<posingaspopular> iirc
<mzanfardino> HymnToLife: can you direct me to a resource that would describe mounting the ISO as a device?
<disasm> AlexC_: init.d scripts usually aren't ran on login
<AlexC_> posingaspopular:  sidny4  nope. sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<userprime> msg nickserv register password
<posingaspopular> AlexC_: thanks
<AlexC_> disasm: I know init.d scripts aren't run on login, anything added to you're session is.
<posingaspopular> i always forget that one
<AlexC_> :P
<chris> AlexC_: is there a way to force the program to be removed?
<posingaspopular> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude then?
<DemisM> thank you disasm
<HymnToLife> mzanfardino, mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /cdrom
<disasm> chris: -f works sometimes, sometimes you have to use dpkg to force remove stuff
<AlexC_> posingaspopular: I prefer aptitude for 'larger' applications as it handles dependencies better,
<disasm> chris: what package?
<userundefined> posingaspopular: they're basically the same, but aptitude remembers the dependecies and reports them when you uninstall stuff.  but apt-get autoclean does this too now basically.
<chris> disasm: armagetronad
<posingaspopular> ah okay
<mzanfardino> HymnToLife: thank  you.  trying this now
<Terminus-> posingaspopular: aptitude has better dependency tracking, most apparent when removing/purging packages.
<daviey> posingaspopular, aptitude also cleans up when you remove packages whereas "apt-get remove" doesn't
<Terminus-> mzanfardino: mount -t iss9660 -o loop foo.iso /mnt/iso
<mzanfardino> Terminus-: what's the difference between your command and Hymms?
<disasm> chris: try dpkg --purge --force armagetron
<Terminus-> mzanfardino: the difference is, i didn't see his reply. =D
<Terminus-> mzanfardino: should work the same though.
<underdog5004> exit
<mzanfardino> Terminus-: mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /cdrom
<Narqulie> Umm. I'm a total noob with Ubuntu (~1h of use :D) I can't 'make' anything to be installed.. What am I doing wrong?
<Terminus-> mzanfardino: like i said, it should work the same. the difference is, i just specified the FS type manually.
<AlexC_> Narqulie: what are you trying to compile?
<ikonia> Narqulie: building from source is not for new users
<fransmanM> is there a tool available who does statistics for a apt repository's
<Narqulie> Well.. Anything really.
<mzanfardino> Terminus-: ok, I was just curious.  There are several ways of doing things and I'm trying to learn best practives
<chris> disasm: it says: dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `armagetronad'
<disasm> mzanfardino: the difference is he specified the type (which mount would autodetect in the other one) also, he mistyped iso9660 so his technically would not work
<ikonia> Narqulie: building from source is not for new users
<disasm> chris: one sec
<Nergar> hi
<AlexC_> Narqulie: best off to check in the official Ubutnu repos as compile software is not for new people, like ikonia said.
<Narqulie> I guess so, but tell me how to install Gtk 2 without doing it and I'll be really glad :D
<chris> disasm: k
<Nergar> can anyone help me configure FF to use kaffeine plugin?
<mzanfardino> Terminus-: speaking of best practices: where would be a logical place to put the ISO file?  I suppose only root needs access to it, so I guess /home/root, but I'd like some input...
<AlexC_> Narqulie: GTK2 is already installed ...
<mzanfardino> disasm: thanks for the input! :)
<Narqulie> What?! :D
<AlexC_> Narqulie: why do you think it's not?
<disasm> mzanfardino: whats the iso for?
<EdgEy> um, what driver does 'Mic capture' use in ubuntu's control panel?
<Terminus-> mzanfardino: well, i usually put all my ISOs in a separate data parition and then mount them in dirs under /mnt
<Narqulie> Well.. :D
<EdgEy> i can get gnome's sound recorder to work, but i need input in wine
<disasm> chris: sorry, dpkg --purge --force-all armagetron
<mzanfardino> disasm: ubuntu source cd.  don't have the cd and can't burn it atm, but I have the iso so I want apt to read from iso instead of cd...
<Narqulie> Um.. I'll just go back into my corner now.. ^_^
<paradroid> When I start Mozilla Sunbird (0.3.1) on Ubuntu Edgy as regular user I get a seg fault. Sudo makes Sunbird run without trouble. Any ideas?
<disasm> mzanfardino: /opt would probably be a good neutral place to throw it
<mzanfardino> thank you
<royel> mzanfardino: anytime you mount a new device, you should always create a new directory for that mount, trying to mount to a directory that already has a purpose can lead to big trouble.
<jellobean> is it possible to install adobe flash player on a 64-bit version of edgy?
<disasm> paradroid: move/delete any sunbird configs you have (look in .sunbird or .mozilla/sunbird I don't have it installed, so nut sure)
<paradroid> disasm: Has been done. No success. :/
<disasm> jellobean: yes, but not simple, you need to install a 32 bit version of firefox to use flash from within firefox
<mzanfardino> royel: ok, so I'm going to create a directory in /mnt for this specific ISO.  I'm going to copy the ISO to a neutral place, such as /opt (though for some odd reason I haven't a /opt), and then mount the iso to my /mnt directory I've just created... that sound about right?
<rojo^> jellobean: you can try nspluginwrapper, but I didn't have much luck with it.  I ended up debootstrapping an /i386 32-bit system and installing 32-bit firefox
<disasm> paradroid: lemme check it out
<chris> disasm: said: dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal. And then more errors were listed
<jellobean> it looks like thats what i am going to have to do
<paradroid> disasm: That would be so nice. I mean it. I have been fighting with Sunbird ever since I moved to Edgy.
<javiolo> my SoundMAX card doesnt work, I searched on the forums but it says that should be solved in this version, any help ?
<disasm> paradroid: how'd you install sunbird? tarball from site?
<Strom_C> What is the exact procedure that ubuntu uses to auto-determine video settings when starting the livecd, and is it possible to invoke that procedure post-install?
<chris> disasm: should i try to install it again using the auto package?
<chris> disasm: and then remove it?
<disasm> chris: yes, try that
<royel> mzanfardino: yeah, except the part bout copying it to /opt, if it's already on your drives as an .iso image, why would you need another copy of it taking up more space, or is it on some other device. In either case, what you suggested will work :)
<Tzadok> is it possible to use grub to start the same install of ubuntu with different kernels for different computers?
<chris> disasm: okie dokie
<paradroid> disasm: I used the localized German version. It gives me a bz2 archive which I extracted to /opt where it makes a directory sunbird
<paradroid> disasm: I then make a sym-link in /usr/local/bin
<linuxuser2908> !idle
<ubotu> idle: An IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Narqulie> How, or even Can I use NTFS formatted hd's on ubuntu? My ex-windows's music Hd is in ntfs with like 10g's of music, and would really suck to have to format it.. How can I make ubuntu to even see it?
<linuxuser2908> whas5t the idle channel
<Geepers> assistance!
<paradroid> disasm: Anyway, makes no difference even if I extract the archive to my home directory and run sunbird from there.
<mzanfardino> royel: good point.  I currently have it in /var/lib/vmware (so I can mount it as a cd device for my vm's).  I guess I could just mount it from there to my /mnt directory
<Tzadok> cant u use ntfs use
<Tzadok> i think its a tarball sumwhere
<royel> mzanfardino: that would be the method I would chose :)
<linuxuser2908> whats the idle channel
<Geepers> assistance
<profx> how do I check which version of apache and php I have?
<Geepers> assistanceeeeeeeee
<royel> !ntfs | Narqulie
<ubotu> Narqulie: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<profx> and how do I get php to work in apache?
<chris> AlexC_: thanks for your support
<Airos> Gparted ;)
<Geepers> !assistance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assistance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Narqulie> Thanks.. :D
<Geepers> !assistance nigger
<stouset> I'm having problems with my USB KVM. ScrLk+SrcLk should switch, but it doesn't work when I'm in X. Dropping to a virtual term lets me switch, but I'd really prefer to be able to do it without.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Geepers
<ubotu> Geepers: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> profx: plenty of ways, the easiest might be to print out a phpinfo
<Nergar> can anyone help me configure FF to use kaffeine plugin?
<stouset> I've mucked around in /etc/X11/xkb for a bit looking for anything relevant to Scroll Lock, but I haven't found anything that pointed me in the direction of it yet.
<Tzadok> !is it possible to use grub to start the same install of ubuntu with different kernels for different computers?!
<javiolo> profx phpinfo()
<mzanfardino> royel: should I think add the mount command to fstab so it can always be mounted this way?
<Tzadok> is it possible to use grub to start the same install of ubuntu with different kernels for different computers?
<royel> mzanfardino: now your thinking :)
<stouset> xev shows that X _is_ recognizing keycode 78, keysym Scroll_Lock being hit
<profx> are you <Flannel> and javiolo sending my pms (sorry changed my client colors around )
<profx> ?
<linuxuser2908> whast the IDLE CHANNEL
<ikonia> Tzadok: we talked about this earlier
<Flannel> Tzadok: for different computers?
<profx> me*
<Flannel> profx: no, theyre just highlights in the channel (using your name in the text)
<javiolo> profx I didnt send you any pm
<profx> k
<profx> just checking
<Tzadok> i know we talked about it later, but i disconnected or sumtin
<ikonia> Tzadok: and I explained it wasn't possible
<Tzadok> and couldnt see responses
<linuxuser2908> Idle
<stouset> Anyone here gotten Scroll Lock and their KVM to work, under X?
<Tzadok> after u said it was unwise
<linuxuser2908> idle
<profx> so my phpinfo(); doesnt work because I dont have php hooked up with apache
<cntb> tzadok hi
<cntb> !il
<ikonia> Tzadok: yup very unwise
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Tzadok> cntb hih
<profx> which was clearly stated in my question, was it not?
<Flannel> profx: no, it wasnt.
<profx> well, it is now :)
<profx> all the tutorials go quite in depth...
<javiolo> my SoundMAX card doesnt work, I searched on the forums but it says that should be solved in this version, any help ?
<profx> i just want to know how to add php into the apache .conf
<Flannel> profx: oh.  That's an entirely different question
<Tzadok> Ikonia: so why doesnt it work? Would it work if i used a live linux?
<Flannel> profx: install libapache2-mod-php5
<profx> well, from that I can find the version of apache and php
<profx> as su?
<ikonia> Tzadok: because you'd need to install multiple versions
<Flannel> profx: sudo, not su.
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<profx> sudo?
<Flannel> profx: but, the package manager can tell you your versions too, anyway.
<royel> !sudo | profx
<ubotu> profx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> profx: yes, use sudo.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<Tzadok> Ikonia: so only one version can use a given kernel?
<ikonia> the kernel version can change - but the arch can't
<profx> ah, so sudo in ubuntu and su in other flavors
<Tzadok> Ikonia: arch?
<javiolo> or sudo -s
<paradroid> disasm: Are you giving the sunbird stuff a try? No pressure, just asking. ;)
<ikonia> Tzadok: and ubuntu isn't portable - you can't install to one machine and move to another
<Tzadok> Ikonia: sry im quite a newb
<profx> so ill have to use libapache in urpmi instead I imagine
<ikonia> Tzadok: arch = x86 x86-64 ppc sparc etc
<Flannel> profx: flavors?  All *ubuntu uses sudo, unless by flavors you mean distros
<royel> profx: other flavors can do sudo as well, but it's used by default in ubunut :)
<{Nathan}> When I run the device manager, it just flashes and closes itself.
<Tzadok> Ikonia oh i c
<profx> ok, is there any way I can find the version of apache and php without using phpinfo()  ?
<mzanfardino> royel: so if I mount with: mount -o loop /var/lib/vmware/Virtual\ Machines/kubuntu-6.10-i386.iso /mnt/kubuntu-cd/ what would the entry in fstab be? (sorry, hate to make you do all the work...)
<javiolo> profx go to synaptic...
<profx> whats that?
<cntb> <Tzadok> is it possible to use grub to start the same install of ubuntu with different kernels for different computers? << interesting . why you have the idea ?
<javiolo> sudo synaptic
<disasm> profx: yeah, dpkg -l|egrep "apache|php"
<Flannel> profx: you hvae a GUI or not?
<Flannel> javiolo: gksudo synaptic
<profx> hmm
<javiolo> yep
<profx> thanks anyways
<royel> mzanfardino: sec
<wortel> is it possible to merge my root partition with another partition, without losing what's currently on root part?
<javiolo> my SoundMAX card doesnt work, I searched on the forums but it says that should be solved in this version, any help ?
<disasm> profx: if it's cutting off version, set env var COLUMNS to something big like 500
<Flannel> profx: that command, dpkg -l, lists all your installed packages, then searching for php/apache will display the packages (And give you a rough, apache2/php5 idea), if you want a subversion, you'll need to check the package details, apt-cache show [package] 
<profx> nah, your responses are ubuntu dependant
<Tzadok> cntb: well, i dont have a laptop, and im almost always around computers, and was hoping that i could take a portable usb hd, and then use grub to boot different kernels for the different archs
<profx> thanks though
<mzanfardino> royel: thanks
<Flannel> profx: Er... this is #ubuntu
<profx> is it?
<profx> didnt realize
<LordElph> anyone know how I can get a .forward file working - using postfix at the moment on Dapper Drake...
<GreenD> Hey, for the question I ask realize I have no AGP port...
<Christopher> Hi, I setup my mysql server, but I can't connect to it. Apache/phpmysql work fine, and the database user is the default with password.
<Tzadok> cntb: but Ikonia has told me that it isnt possible, one becuase u would need different installs for different archetectures, and because ubuntu isnt portable....
<GreenD> I found an old PCI radeon I want to add to my box, will I be able to set up dual monitors easily with it?
<GreenD> On ubuntu of course.
<Flannel> profx: if you want a version agnostic approach, again, "apache2 -v" displays the version for apache, php requires you to have a CLI client for php installed to do that.  Otherwise you'd be grepping source files, I suppose.
<Taime1> i unsinstalled keyring manager.... but when a wireless network requires a WEP key, it STILL prompts me for the keyring password. how do i disable this?
<disasm> LordElph: a user .forward i presume?
<LordElph> disasm: yes
<betatux_> Christopher, you can't connect to the mysql server using phpmyadmin ?
<Christopher> phpmyadmin does connect.
<mzanfardino> HymnToLife: now that I've mounted my ISO, I'm attempting to use apt-cdrom -d /path/to/mount/point but apt-cdrom just shows me the help screen.  I've ready through the man pages, but I think I'm just dense.  Can you suggest a properly formated command?
<Christopher> I can't hit it with anything else though.
<profx> is ubuntu linux?
<MaximLevitsky> Why dosemu is in muliverse
<betatux_> Christopher, not even in shell ?
<Flannel> profx: yes, its a linux distribution
<royel> mzanfardino: your line in /etc/fstab: /var/lib/vmware/Virtual\ Machines/kubuntu-6.10-i386.iso /mnt/kubuntu-cd iso9660 ro,loop,auto 0 0   -- I think, the space in your original path may give us trouble.
<Christopher> Shell works, I can login.
<profx> oh i c
<disasm> LordElph: a user should just create a .forward in homedir, and postfix should respect it by default
<profx> then asking linux questions isnt allowed in here?
<Christopher> But if I try and connect via Dreamweaver it cant connect.
<LordElph> that's what I thought, I guess I've got my file wrong!
<HymnToLife> mzanfardino, why don't you just mount your ISO to /cdrom ?
<Flannel> profx: You'll get a ubuntu specific response in here.
<Taime1> can anyone tell me how to disable keyring from prompting me for a password?
<LordElph> disasm, thanks anyway, I'll double check now...
<disasm> LordElph: With delivery via the local(8) deliver agent, users can control their own mail delivery by specifying destinations in a file called .forward in their home directories. The syntax of these files is the same as with the local aliases(5) file, except that the left-hand side of the alias (lookup key and colon) are not present.
<profx> then asking linux questions isnt allowed in here?
<HymnToLife> mzanfardino, if you want to use -d though, it's -d=/path/to/mount/point
<pattysiq> hello
<disasm> profx: whats the question?
<LordElph> ah, think I'm using an exim style one
<Taime1> profx: try one of these channles: #linuxhelp #linuxpeople
<profx> i just posted it
<profx> why do you want me to leave?
<Taime1> they are more general
<Taime1> im sorry, i didnt mean for it to sound that way
<Flannel> profx: I already answered that.  If you want to ask a general apache question, ask in #apache, ask in #php for a general PHP question.  This channel will answer with methods that are ubuntu specific
<OracleGD> I found an old PCI radeon I want to add to my box, will I be able to set up dual monitors easily with it? I know how ubuntu has really good support for old video cards like the ones I'm dealing with.
<mzanfardino> HymnToLife: well, I was planning to maintain a permanent mount to the ISO and wanted to leave cdrom available for mounting other cd's...
<Taime1> i certainly didnt mean it that way
<mzanfardino> royel: thank you, I"m checking that now
<profx> but your missing the point
<Taime1> i was just reccomending some less distro-specific channels
<profx> i was asking a linux question in here
<Taime1> right
<profx> and I thanked u for your response
<disasm> profx: are you using ubuntu? if not our answers aren't going to help you
<Taime1> and this is for a particulay linux distribution...
<profx> then you proceeded to not understand why I asked this question in here
<HymnToLife> mzanfardino, as I told you, apt-cdrom -d=/path add
<profx> but its a question about something in linux
<Taime1> lets hear it again
<stouset> profx: Linux is a kernel.
<Taime1> some of us didnt catch it
<profx> i thought linux was an OS
<Taime1> no, its the core of an os
<stouset> profx: Debian is an OS. Ubuntu is an OS. Gentoo is an OS. It's a kernel.
<mzanfardino> HymnToLife: yes, I know.  I was answering an earlier question (why not mount it to cdrom)
<nico8481> hi
<disasm> profx: well technically GNU/Linux is the OS, but we won't get into petty arguments ;-0
<profx> well thanks for explaining that to me
<stouset> disasm: I like petty arguments :\
<pattysiq> nico
<disasm> stouset: lol ;-) vi > emacs petty arguments?
<nico8481> what's the GUI tool to manage services ?
<profx> i keep on thanking you guys, and you all keep moving off the topic
<profx> thanks again
<gleesond> is mythtv in the repositories for edgy?
<Taime1> profx, is there a question we might still be able to help you with? or possibly point you in the righ direction of?
<Flannel> gleesond: yes, multiverse
<stouset> profx: My point was simply that there's rarely such thing as a "linux question". Every distribution does things differently, and the correct answer for one distribution will not be the same as the correct answer for another.
<disasm> gleesond: yes, I think it's in universe
<ardchoille> disasm: emacs is a nice OS. Hopefully someone will a decent editor for it :)
<mjr> cast 3 saucec
<mjr> oops :)
<abbath> hi
<abbath> :D
<nico8481> is it somewhere under "system settings"?
<mzanfardino> HymnToLife: brilliant!  thank you.  I was missing the keyword "add" (for some reason I didn't think I needed "add" with "-d".  it's added my iso to my sources... nice.
<Taime1> stouset nailed it
<CarloX> rulez
<CarloX> !
<disasm> ardchoille: lol ;-) define nice :-P
<profx> end of discussion
<OracleGD> Where could I go for an answer to my question?
<mzanfardino> royel: thank you, I've added the entry to fstab.  I'm not sure how to test it, but I guess I could just boot! :)
<nico8481> never mind, found it
<redux> hello, is there anyone here familiar with reconstructor?
<disasm> ardchoille: i always thought it would be funny if someone wrote a vim plugin for emacs ;-)
<royel> mzanfardino: try: mount /mnt/kubuntu-cd
<ardchoille> disasm: hahahaha
<kelsin> mzanfardino: "mount -a" as root (or with sudo) will try to mount everything in fstab
<disasm> redux: what do you mean by reconstructor?
<disasm> redux: is that a package?
<cntb> Tzadok: what about ubuntu-generic?
<EdgEy> when you choose "Mic capture" in ubuntu's sound configuration panel, what driver is being used
<Flannel> !dualhead | OracleGD
<ubotu> OracleGD: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<EdgEy> i need to figure it out to get wine working with my mic
<Taime1> can someone help me disable an annoying application?
<redux> no, its the program that let's you custmoize a live CD
<up365> OracleGD, try this link lots of good info here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<mzanfardino> royel: bah... mount /mnt/kubuntu-cd generates "line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad"...
<OracleGD> Thanks men.
<geeksauce> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tzadok> cntb: whats ubuntu-generic
<disasm> this whole !<something> is confusing, i keep reading it has something, and then realize it's a command after I stare at it for a while, would be the same if it was ~something instead
<disasm> i guess that's the discrete math/programmer in me ;-)
<Taime1> hehe
<royel> mzanfardino: try this
<disasm> ok, sunbird finished downloading, now who was I talking to?
<Flannel> disasm: you get used to it.  It just gets confusing to people when you use ! as a negation, and people read it as a command ;)
<Strom_C> Is this the correct channel for questions about how the livecd configures itself?
<sharkp_> ickserv identify ciao
<Flannel> sharkp_: you're going to want to change that password
<Taime1> hahahahaha
<Taime1> ive done that
<redux> i just finished making my own custom live CD with reconstructor, and i'm getting an error while booting it from qemu
<mzanfardino> royel: sorry, did I miss the command or are you still putting it together?
<stouset> Flannel: I was about to say that.
<xai> is there an explanation of how the new init system works on edgy?  there are no rc*.d files etc.
<Flannel> Strom_C: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<stouset> Flannel: In fact, let me change it for him...
<Flannel> !upstart | xai
<ubotu> xai: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Taime1> lol@stouset
<Strom_C> Flannel: I don't want to customize the livecd
<redux> Flannel: Thanks!
<Flannel> Strom_C: Oh, whats your question?
<Strom_C> Flannel: all I want to know is how the livecd auto-configures xorg
<stouset> Last chance...anyone here familiar with xkb magic, otherwise known as Getting Scroll-Lock-Activated KVMs to Work under X?
<cntb> Tzadok: it is a kernel
<cntb> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<disasm> paradroid: sunbird is working here (deutsch german from mozilla.org/projects/sunbird, untarred to /opt symlink /opt/sunbird/sunbird /usr/local/bin/sunbird then run sunbird as normal user comes up fine)
<Strom_C> because dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive xserver-xorg followed by dexconf doesn't produce the same results.
<stouset> Strom_C: Probably through debconf, if I were to guess randomly.\
<cntb> !generic > Tzadok
<stouset> Strom_C: Fine, fine, prove me wrong. Geez.
<Tzadok> !generic
<ghatak> Hi, my fonts are messed up, i know artwiz fonts are installed, but they do not show up when i try adjust font of for something, what is wrong ?
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<paradroid> disasm: Thank you for your effort. Too bad for me, though. ;)
<Strom_C> stouset: sorry; i've been pulling my hair out over this for HOURS now
<disasm> paradroid: create a new user and try it with a fresh user
<stouset> Strom_C: I wonder if it's how Debian did/does it...
<paradroid> disasm: Right. I'll give it a shot. Thanx.
<SoulPropagation> Hey, is Office 2007 supported under 6.10?
<stouset> Strom_C: Look around for dexconf
<Flannel> SoulPropagation: you mean MS Office?
<Strom_C> stouset: uh
<Strom_C> I already said dexconf doesn't work in this context
<SoulPropagation> Flannel: yeah
<stouset> Strom_C: I haven't been following, sorry.
<Strom_C> <Strom_C> because dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive xserver-xorg followed by dexconf doesn't produce the same results.
<Flannel> SoulPropagation: not natively no.  You'd have to run it through crossover office or something similar
<stouset> Strom_C: Just trying to help.
<disasm> SoulPropagation: the correct question is why would anyone want to use Office 2007 ;-) try wine, doubt it will be flawless though, could always check appdb.winehq.org
<gleesond> Is there something wrong I don't think mythtv is in the repos... I added the umiverse and multiuniverse and updated and apt is still telling me mythtv does not exist
<Strom_C> stouset: my apologies; i'm tired and frustrated :)
<Flannel> SoulPropagation: The day MS writes a linux port of Office... hell freezes over or something.
<SoulPropagation> disasm: Because 2007 kicks serious ass compared to OOo
<Taime1> how do i disable keyring manager from prompting me for a keyring password?
<Flannel> gleesond: it's "multiverse", but, pastebin your sources.list, I'll take a look
<royel> mzanfardino:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual\040Machines/kubuntu-6.10-i386.iso /mnt/kubuntu-cd iso9660 ro,loop,auto 0 0
<mhika> Hi, I have some real problems installing ubuntu edgy which I have done several times before. I have now downloaded image file and burned 5 fresh copies of it. But I get same problem. On 2 copies I get: "hdc expected null handler on exit" while loading ubuntu live. And on my 3 other copies the installation stops at 87%, where is says "Setting up system clock". System then freezes.
<SoulPropagation> Flannel: yeah, I was planning on doing it through wine
<disasm> SoulPropagation: lol ;-) but it still doesn't compare to the versatility and power of TeX :-P
<mhika> I have done md5sum on image files, and they are ok.
<mhika> any ideas?
<royel> mzanfardino: I was trying to find verification on that, I am having trouble remembering if thats correct
<Tzadok> cntb: but generic only works with x86 does it not? I was hoping that i could make that hd work with x86, x86 64bit, and mac
<unity> hi, for some reason, last night, aptitude had me upgrade my ubuntu kernel to something that ends in server-bigiron, not sure why, for some reason, and now the server wont start up anymore. once grub loads the kernel, it said something like, loading..., then five billion lines of some error repeated. something about an unknown interrupt. anyone know why?
<mhika> Only ubuntu I have this problem with. Burning other linux distros without problems. Tried different cd burners.
<SoulPropagation> disasm: you've got e there. I'd prefer not to program my documents though :p
<Flannel> SoulPropagation: A bunch of really knowledgable wine people are in #winehq, you're prbably better off asking there
<paradroid> disasm: You were right. Running sunbird as another user works out fine. Seems something mixed up with my config.
<Flannel> Tzadok: You can't.  The packages aren't even the same.  It's not just the kernel that's different.
<cntb> mhikahardware not ok obviously
<disasm> paradroid: run ls -a in home dir, see if you can find anything having to do with sunbird
<cntb> mhika hardware not ok obviously
<Stapol> WOWWWOWOWOWOW
<Stapol> Whats the best linux live cd
<kelsin> Tzadok: it "might" be possible to use the same home directory and setup files, so your data and settings are the same, but your programs need speicific versions for each hardware
<disasm> paradroid: try find ~/|grep sunbird as well
<gleesond> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/365336
<Tzadok> Flannel: I know that, but cntb was trying to tell me that generic would do that
<mhika> cntb: Only "weird" hardware maybe is SCSI controller with 2 SCSI disks. even though I have installed Edgy on this machine before. I just installed Ubuntu version 5.10 from original ubuntu cds. Its working ok...
<mhika> :/
<mzanfardino> royel: thank you very much.  That is the same command you sent me the first time. I think the problem I had might have been that I did not substitue tabs for the spaces the first time.  Regardless, it appears to be working now.  I can mount /mnt/kubuntu just fine.  Thank you again
<Tzadok> it is possible to make an "live" ubuntu hd isnt it? sumtin that work on all x86.
<unity> why did ubuntu change me to bigiron kernel when i'm not running bigiron server equipment, whatever that may mean
<danieleboyo> hello, i installed with the alternate cd and my graphics are not working, i would like to know if i can fix them some how
<cntb> !liveCD
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<royel> mzanfardino: it appeared to be the same, but I added 040 between the space on the second command :)
<paradroid> disasm: There is the "regular" config directory under .mozilla/sunbird
<Flannel> gleesond: you've activated multiverse for backports, not the regular stuff.  For example, add multiverse to lines 16 and 17, in that paste.  (Usually you don't want to add backports as a repository anyway, but whatever)
<paradroid> disasm: I already tried removing that.
<SoulPropagation> Flannel: yeah, I forget why I even came her in the first place ;)
<Stapol> Whats the best linux live cd
<danieleboyo> stapol: knoppix?
<paradroid> disasm: I am afraid there is something screwed up with the rights on my home folder.
<Stapol> that uses least ram
<redux> Flannel: ok, i'm now trying to boot like the UbuntuLiveCd docs say I should in qemu, i hope it'll work now
<cntb> 1021 ppl crazy room
<Stapol> so allows more functionality
<disasm> paradroid: could be some gtk config stuff as well
<mindstate> where would be the best place to start learning about how to setup a mail server?
<danieleboyo> stapol: not sure...i know knoppix is pretty good though, if not try damn small linux
<cntb> kde go kubuntu
<Flannel> Tzadok: the generic kernel DOES work on all x86 (that doesn't include 64 bit)
<disasm> mindstate: howtoforge
<kelsin> Tzadok: yeah all x86, I think you were asking about x86 plus ppc and x86_64, even if you only ran it on x86 machines, if the hardware was different settings for certain packages could be drasically different and casue problems
<disasm> mindstate: http://www.howtoforge.com/
<paradroid> disasm: Great. :/ I believe I messed things up when I migrated my home folder to an extra partition.
<danieleboyo> stapol: d.s.l is about a 50 mg iso...its really small
<mindstate> disasm, ur awesome thanks
<ompaul> mindstate, have a look at how to set up and use postfix
<danieleboyo> my gui is not displaying correctly
<disasm> mindstate: no problem, good luck ;-)
<mindstate> ompaul, thanks dude :)
<Flannel> paradroid: home folders (subfolders of /home/) are 755 by default
<chris> disasm: i have the armagetronad.package, and i installed it, and then tried to remove and it doesnt work.. :(
<mhika> How "great" is it to upgrade right from breezy to edgy=
<Tzadok> Flannel: is there no way to have a live ubuntu that works on 64 bit
<Tzadok> no
<Flannel> mhika: not.  You need to go through dapper.
<ompaul> mindstate,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Tzadok> Flannel: not necessarily use the 64 bit stuff, but run on it?
<Flannel> Tzadok: yes, the 64bit liveCD works on 64bit computers
<cafuego_> An exception being Itanium. If you have itanium: hahahaha!
<Tzadok> but there is no way to run a live x86 on a 64 bit?
<mindstate> ompaul, thank you this helps a bunch
<Flannel> Tzadok: depends on the hardware.  Most current 64bit processors have a 32bit comptaability mode, and will work just fine as 32bit thigns
<mhika> Ok. Is the built-in burn program in ubuntu stable for burning image files? Seems like it doesent burn edgy good.
<mzanfardino> royel: yeah, I see the 040 now... it would have been better (on my part) not to use a path with a space in the name I suspect.
<cafuego_> Tzadok: The live x86 works fine on x86_64
<ompaul> mindstate, it gets better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNewClamAVSpamAssassin
<paradroid> disasm: If I remove the .mozilla/sunbird directory and run sunbird, it creates it anew. Shouldn't it then already hold the correct rights?
<Soapbar> anyone know anything about apollon and the ares network?
<Tzadok> Flannel: okay, thanks for the help i gtg
<disasm> mhika: you mean cdrecord? it burns better than anything else
<cntb> !il > Tzadok
<mindstate> ompaul, oo protection :) thank you!
<mhika> disasm: yeah, just this right click on image and --> write to cd
<disasm> paradroid: yeah, should, do an ls -hal in ~/
<SoulPropagation> Wait, I remember! Are there any touchpad customizers for ubuntu? E.g. where you can scroll using the right edge of the touchpad as a scroll wheel
<technomancy> anyone know how to change the theme of libnotify boxes ?
<disasm> mhika: never used it, cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc driveropts=burnfree image.iso
<The_Rebel> hey guys i've having some problems with getting "fglrxinfo
<The_Rebel> oops
<disasm> mhika: hwere hdc is your cd burner device
<job_> hola
<mhika> thanks
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<The_Rebel> hey guys i've having some problems with getting "fglrxinfo" to display my card info, instead its showing Mesa GLX info..
<The_Rebel> **
<mindstate> !apt-history
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-history - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mirak> I am looking a for a synchronisation tool
<mindstate> :/
<disasm> The_Rebel: I had that problem once... I can't remember what I did to fix it...
<royel> mzanfardino: yes, much easier .. even an underscore _ will help if you can adjust that directory name without destroying anything :)
<The_Rebel> disasm, think hard for me :)
<disasm> The_Rebel: i'm assuming glxgears doesn't run smooth?
<trins> The_Rebel, try glxinfo
<The_Rebel> im in the process of installing bearyl
<The_Rebel> kk
<Soapbar> anyone have issues with apollon on the ares network?
<The_Rebel> Error: unable to open display (null)
<Taime1> look, i know this is a pety problem but i really want to disable the keyring manager from popping up after i type in a WEP key for my wireless network
<Taime1> how do i do it???
<mzanfardino> royel: I'm goin gto leav it as it is for the time being (too many things to worry about changing it).  Plus it will help me remember later on if I have a space in a mount point that I need to use 040.  thank you though, it's nice to have this part working...
<paradroid> disasm: OK, I'll compare the rights from the other user where sunbird runs fine and mine. Thank you.
<The_Rebel> disasm i get "Error: unable to open display (null)
<disasm> ok, here goes... i have fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx as well as the restricted-modules. I ran aticonfig --initial and restarted x, and thats how I got flgrx working this time around
<kevCast> Is there a guide on how to register KDE as a session?
<disasm> The_Rebel: ^
<Flannel> !synaptics | Soapbar, this might help
<ubotu> Soapbar, this might help: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<disasm> kevCast: installing kde should register it as a session
<The_Rebel> i'll try to install fglrx-control since im doing everything else..
<Flannel> SoulPropagation, sorry.  That was for you.
<disasm> kevCast: i'm assuming your referring to gdm sessions, right?
<Killux> hey i just installed beryl on edgy efy but I get the white screen of death
<Killux> i can rotate the cube but can't see my desktop
<kevCast> I'm a newbie, so...
<royel> mzanfardino: oh, so you were able to get it to mount then?
<kevCast> Not sure.
<Killux> my error looks like this
<Flannel> Killux: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<Killux> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/copperteeth/Screenshot-4.png
<Killux> ok thanks
<SoulPropagation> thank you Flannel
<mzanfardino> royel: yes, with the updated statement in fstab (the one with the 040).
<Soapbar> anyone have any tweaks to make the ares network faster on Apollon its running dog slow compared to XP
<royel> mzanfardino: good then :)
<Flannel> SoulPropagation: that page doesn't cover it, I don't believe. But Synaptics is the config thing, and google seems to think there are those scroll areas
<SoulPropagation> Flannel: well the point is that it's there
<mzanfardino> royel: thank you again.  I'm now running an apt-get without the cd and a pointer to the mount point... working just fine (a little slow, but that might be my connection)...
<Spaghetti_Knife> I have a question. How do you compile Perl programs, and how do you run them? What do I download to compile them?
<royel> mzanfardino: your quite welcome, glad I could actually help :)
<redux> Flannel: ok, i'm getting the same error on bootup. Error : Could not create gnome accelerators directory /home/redux/.gnome2/accel : Permission Denied
<SoulPropagation> Spaghetti_Knife: run perl /path/to/file.pl
<Flannel> Spaghetti_Knife: you don't, perl is interpetted.  You run them by invoking the perl program with the file as an argument
<SoulPropagation> Spaghetti_Knife: you don't compile perl
<halkonst> Would anyone like to help me get the fglrx driver working with a 9200SE on a Edgy 64bit setup? I tried a bunch of different guides but nothing seems to work. Also been reading on ubuntuforums.org but haven't found anything to help me.
<legistrate> I just installed nvidia graphics drivers, and they had to be compiled, no binaries existed.  The installed fine and system recognizes them alright, but I have mutiple kernals installed.  When I use GRUB to boot one of the others, they all fail to load X.  I figure I need to run the same driver package install on the to compile against their kernal but Im not sure how to boot to init lvl 1 withouyt trying to start X(after the error msg, there is no
<psusi> generally you just run perl scripts directly... they usually start with the proper shbang line to invoke the perl interpreter
<mzanfardino> royel: you have indeed and thank you very much.  I'm going to be able to do this with my other machines as well.
<MadMatt> I have set up a samba share on a ubuntu box and I want to stream music from it onto my laptop.   How come it won't let me?
<DogWater> Howdy, when i try to use wifi on my dell laptop it finds the access point but it never gets an IP address via dhcp, anyone know if i have to set something up? when i do ifup eth1 it tries to get an ip using dhcp but never succeeds
<disasm> halkonst: unless you really need the 64 bit processing, it's much easier to use 32 bit, I've switched back and forth between 64 and 32 on my laptop, so I feel your pain
<Spaghetti_Knife> WOOHOO!!!
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks.
<halkonst> disasm: You think it will be easier to get the fglrx working on a 32bit?
<macd> MadMatt, can you browse to the samba share via your windows laptop?
<MadMatt> I haven't tryed
<macd> halkonst, absolutely
<stouset> halkonst: Does ATI even support fglrx on amd64?
<stouset> halkonst: They didn't, last time I looked. Which was, admittedly, a long time ago.
<macd> MadMatt, then how do you know it doesnt work?
<elyon225> Okay, so my sound just stopped working again.  Was playing a song in Amarok, paused it, and when I hit play again, there was no sound!  What gives!
<MadMatt> I'm talking about kubuntu
<halkonst> macd, souset: no idea. where do I find out? they have 64bit drivers on their site atleast
<slv> can anyone tell me how functional Ubuntu is on a g4 laptop? will it detect everything alright?
<psusi> stouset: yes, but I refuse to run proprietary software
<DogWater> do i need to setup a supplicant file?
<MadMatt> I can get on there and put them on my computer but I can't play them
<macd> MadMatt, so it goes samba ubuntu ---> laptop kubuntu ?
<MadMatt> yeah
<MadMatt> but I just can stream them
<macd> so they just dont play, can you copy one over and play it?
<MadMatt> I have to put them on my computer
<kevCast> Is there any gnome media player comparable to Amaroke?
<MadMatt> I can copy it over but I want to just play them over the network
<macd> kevCast, Rythmbox is pretty decent.
<psusi> MadMatt: what player are you using?
<Malachi> Crossover Office is under the GPL, right?
<TJ|Toxin> I can't seem to get my broadcom card to work with edgy eft, I've gone through the guide and I seem worse off now with it than last night. iwconfig doesn't show my wireless card anymore
<elyon225> kevCast: Amarok works in gnome, though, too... although it runs better on Windows :( grr
<psusi> MadMatt: and are you just browsing to the share in gnome, or mounting it?
<kevCast> How would I go about getting MTP support for Rythymbox?
<macd> MadMatt, I had that problem before, I used amarok to inport my music library via the samba share, all was great after that
<redux> I'm getting the following error while booting a reconstructor made custom live cd using qemu. It gets to GDM screen fine, but it starts a 10 second countdown, and gives me the following error: Could not create gnome accelerators directory /home/redux/.gnome2/accel : Permission Denied
<disasm> kevCast: i use freevo personally, which uses xine for dvd's mplayer for music, and the respective emulators for games, takes a lil' bit to setup, but once it's working it's great
<legistrate> Can anyone help me with my X issue detailed above?
<MadMatt> I will try amarok and the mount method
<elyon225> kevCast: You can't.  Amarok is the only one that supposedly supports MTP... although I've never been able to get it working. In fact, my whole sound system is screwed up because I followed the tutorials to get MTP support.
<macd> MadMatt, that should solve your problem
<Mao_Tse_Tung> HI
<disasm> speaking of freevo, I'll be seeing you uns later, time to start prepping for my freevo presentation for PSU LUG meeting
<trins> legistrate, i think you should compile the nvida kernel module for each kernel
<kevCast> elyon225: How would I go about getting Amaroke on gnome?
<elyon225> Someone please help me get my sound back on!  I didn't even change anything... I was listening to a song in Amarok, paused it... and when I tried playing it again, it griped about another process using the sound system and now I can't get any sound from ANY application at all!
<elyon225> kevCast: sudo apt-get install amarok
<baki> heloo
<DogWater> anyone know if i need to set something up to enable dhcp to work on eth1 in 6.10 for wifi?
<disasm> kevCast: install it, then run it
<kevCast> disasm: Is their a guide for freevo.
<baki> Is any body from pl??
<Mao_Tse_Tung> i have a problem with my video card Ati 7000/VE only 500fps how can i grow up this value?? i've tried the ubuntu forum guide but DRI drivers not compile
<elyon225> pl?  Pluto?
<cortex> Is it possible to somehow set a gtk theme for just a single application?
<SoulPropagation> Poland.
<kevCast> Thank you everyone.
<baki> Poland Yes
<SoulPropagation> Mao_Tse_Tung: 500fps is daaaamn good eh
<legistrate> trins, I agree, but again, I can seem to get to a shell to compile when I try loading the other kernals, can you suggest a way to start a kernal with GRUB that doesnt try to start X?
<baki> I have a problem
<redux> anybody familiar with Reconstructor? http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/ ?
<intelikey> disasm still busy ?
<disasm> kevCast: freevo.sf.net has a lot of info, I'm working up some stuff that'll eventually be posted on gentux.org/freevo, you can see my setup script at gentux.org/freevo/setup-freevo
<MadMatt> I'm going to have to mount before I can do anything
<The_Rebel> just searched the channel session text, seems like a lot of ppl have probs with fglrx..
<disasm> intelikey: what was I working on for you?
<baki> i Can't find any drivers to Air Live 200
<intelikey> disasm cups
<kevCast> disasm: Thank you.
<baki> 2000*
<baki> sorry
<disasm> intelikey: ah, yeah cups, ummm... you said it was timing out, right?
<intelikey> disasm the intex.html will load but nothing in it will work.
<baki> any body know where i Can find this drivers??
<Shaezsche> how can i convert a bin into an iso so i can mount it??
<The_Rebel> "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-28-k7 is already the newest version." a bit older kernel but should be fine, eh disasm?
<disasm> intelikey: ok, ps aux|grep cups, should see something like this: saml      2875  0.0  0.0  1632  484 pts/9    R+   17:07   0:00 grep cups
<royel> MadMatt: you have to mount the share on your laptop for them to "stream"
<disasm> errr
<baki> please help me
<disasm> intelikey: hold on one sec
<intelikey> disasm cupsys    1480  0.0  0.7   4236  1856 ?        Ss   13:02   0:07 /usr/sbin/cupsd
<TJ|Toxin> when I run ndiswrapper -l, it shows my device driver as being installed and present, but it doesn't show up in iwconfig. any ideas?
<disasm> ah k, thats running
<disasm> tail -f /var/log/error_log while trying to access web interface
<Mao_Tse_Tung> shaezsche: i've your same problem
<mackinac> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SoulPropagation> Are there any good Windows+Linux PC-to-PC calling programs, besides Skype?
<mackinac> ekiga?
<erUSUL> SoulPropagation: maybe ekiga
<redux>  I'm getting the following error while booting a reconstructor made custom live cd using qemu. It gets to GDM screen fine, but it starts a 10 second countdown, and gives me the following error: Could not create gnome accelerators directory /home/redux/.gnome2/accel : Permission Denied
<intelikey> disasm tail: cannot open `/var/log/error_log'    did you mean var/log/cups/error.log ?
<trins> legistrate, you can avoid loading the X in start, go to /etc/rc2.d/ and rename S13gdm to K13gdm: mv S13gdm K13gdm
<disasm> intelikey: yeah
<disasm> intelikey: error_log
<Shaezsche> so no one knows how to convert a bin to an iso
<disasm> intelikey: /var/log/cups/error_log
<mackinac> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<intelikey> disasm it's blank.
<Shaezsche> i dont want to mount
<Shaezsche> oh nm
<SoulPropagation> looks good to me, mackinac and erUSUL
<mastermixer> hey everyone, i'm in need of some help. i have an old asus a7v266 motherboard that has those 3 holes for line out, line in and mic in on its back, which is also used for a 5.1 sound configuration. under windows the way it works (2 speakers or 6 speakers) is choosen by software, but how is it done under linux??
<erUSUL> legistrate: trins the correct way of doing this is with sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<mackinac> read.... conversion tools
<disasm> Shaezsche: a bin is an iso I think, try burning it
<disasm> hmmm...
<mcphail> sc0tt: bchunk
<intelikey> disasm cat /var/log/cups/error_log the file is there but blank.
<mcphail> Shaezsche: bchunk
<mcphail> sc0tt: sorry, wrong nick
<Shaezsche> i dont want to burn, i want to mount it. i cant mount a bin
<erUSUL> Shaezsche: bchunk can convert bin + cue to iso
<legistrate> erUSUL, I think trins way might be better, because doesnt an update set it back to the way it was?  I just want to do this once, not perminantly boot to shell instead of X
<Shaezsche> thx
<legistrate> trins, thx
<Shaezsche> when is feisty due btw?
<SoulPropagation> Shaezsche: convert it to an iso
<ecker> whats a good movie player like kaffeine / kmplayer for Gnome?
<trins> ^_O
<disasm> intelikey: try apt-get --purge remove cupsys-common
<mastermixer> ecker, xine
<royel> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<SoulPropagation> Shaezsche: I'd think 4/20/07
<disasm> intelikey: then reinstall cups
<Shaezsche> sweet
<erUSUL> legistrate: with 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults' you can put things back as it were
<MadMatt> how do I mount smb file shares
<disasm> i have to admit, feisty is the smoothest alpha upgrade I've ever done ;-)
<intelikey> E: Couldn't find package cupsys-common
<erUSUL> !samba | MadMatt
<ubotu> MadMatt: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> that might be it ?
<Cryptid> Which is better AIGLX or XGL ?? i have a nvidia card and running ubntu edgy what all do i need to install to get compiz to work ?
<legistrate> erUSUL, ah, ok, thx, did you see my question that this is all reguarding?
<erUSUL> legistrate: no sorry
<Apix> Does anyone know how to setup DRM or DRI on a S3 SavagePROddr8 (KN266)
<intelikey> disasm no package in dapper drake.
<trins> Cryptid, why not do you try beryl?
<royel> MadMatt: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx,password=xxx //samba/share /mnt/directory
<Apix> movies work slow.... GUI Crashes on XINE...
<wortel> Will ubuntu run without a swap partition? how do I tell if it's working correctly (just spent some time messing around with my partitions)
<disasm> intelikey: no package? what cups* packages do you have?
<redux> what's the difference between fail-safe GNOME session and default?
<Cryptid> trins: i herd beryl is buggy when compared to compiz
<Apix> some strange shit while watching video on xine too
<erUSUL> wortel: it should but it is not an ideal situation you can set up a file as swap in the meantime iirc
<Y> royel : I heard that it is apparently safer to use cifs then smbfs
<mcphail> wortel: i have been running without a swap partition for months
<wortel> erusul: I have a swap partition, i just want to tell if it's actually being used :)
<disasm> intelikey: make that cupsys not cupsys-common
<royel> Y: I couldn't confirm nor deny, I have always used samba myself an have not had any problems .. yet
<erUSUL> wortel: check with 'free' or 'top'
<Apix> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<Apix> root@apix-laptop:/home/apix# glxinfo
<Apix> name of display: :0.0
<Apix> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<Apix> display: :0  screen: 0
<Apix> direct rendering: Yes
<Apix> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Apix> server glx version string: 1.2
<tritium_> wortel: check your system monitor, then
<intelikey> disasm have cupsys-client cupsys cupsys-bsd cupsys-driver-gimpprint  cupsys-driver-gutenprint libcupsimage2   all installed.  and have purged all but twice now.
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Apix
<ubotu> Apix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tritium_> !enter > Apix
<royel> !enter | Apix
<ubotu> Apix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<disasm> i t should remove cupsys-client cupsys-bsd libcupsys2
<Shaezsche> i get a claims not to support visual 0x5b whatever that means
<Shaezsche> everyone is getting new errors with the new xorg
<mcphail> wortel: if you have a decent amount of ram, swap may be a waste of space
<disasm> intelikey: hmmm... is this your only ubuntu machine?
<intelikey> it is.
<wortel> mcphail: 1 gig enough?
<rdz> hello everyone. i tried several joysticks and all have been recognized by the system. but i had always bad luck with gamepads. does anybody know why?
<trins> Cryptid, uhm, i tried compiz about a year ago, and it was almost buggy, i'm with the ultimate version of beryl now, it works very good with nvidia
<Shaezsche> is there an easier way to mount isos then to type that loop -o command?
<slippyr4> ok so i installed dapper server, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - but there's an awful lot of regular stuff missing from the desktop menus, including in particular the software management tools. what do i need to install to fix them?
<mcphail> wortel: probably. i have no problems with 2 gig
<disasm> intelikey: what devices do you have hooked up right now? ie. printers?
<tritium_> Shaezsche: with nautilus
<rdz> dmesg doesn't even tell me, that a new usb-device was found.
<redux> rdz: driver support?
<Shaezsche> how do i mount with nautilus?
<Cryptid> trins: does it have all the effects that compiz offres ?
<wortel> but seeing as I have a partition formatted as swap I'd rather not it go to waste
<rdz> redux, how can i check that?
<Shaezsche> i need it to mount to my cd drive
<intelikey> disasm printer on lp0    but have never been able to ste it up yet.
<Shaezsche> so it thinks its one
<LisaKarr> anyone know how to do background colors in xcha
<LisaKarr> *xchat
<intelikey> ste/set/
<redux> rdz: you can go to the manufacturer site and check if they have linux support
<trins> Cryptid, i'm not sure, but you have too much efects for me :) LOL
<auTONYmous> why do I always get random app crashes on gnome startup with Feisty?
<andre> hey guys
<kitche> LisaKarr: it's in the options for xchat but you sure your using xchat and not xchat-gnome?
<andre> Doesn't ubuntu support any widget software?
<trins> trins, i think beryl its a step ahead compiz
<erUSUL> auTONYmous: becouse it is an alfa release and not even beta?
<trins> ooops
<rdz> redux, hahah, ok. it is a microsoft pad. but i also have a microsoft joystick that works
<LisaKarr> kitche, i'm talking colors like these colors
<auTONYmous> erUSUL...but does it have something to do with "apport"
<rdz> and i also tried other gamepads, and they didn't work either.
<erUSUL> auTONYmous: also feisty is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<redux> rdz/ is the joystick usb?
<trins> Cryptid, i think beryl it's a step ahead compiz
<auTONYmous> oh, right...I forgot about that
<rdz> redux, yes, both the joystick and the pad are usb
<intelikey> disasm not that it matters but the printer is just an old lexmark 1020   should be datively supported.
<redux> rdz: hmm, this is a bit puzzling
<rdz> redux, though the both are with 15pin-Dsub plug and a an 15-dsub->usb-adapter
<andre> Does ubuntu support any widget software?
<disasm> intelikey: try unplugging it, restarting cupsys and then going to the page
<kitche> LisaKarr: sorry but do not know what your talking baout unless you mean text colors background or xchat background but I told you that they are in options
<disasm> intelikey: maybe it's trying to access it and having problems
<ttoine> hey, men
<intelikey> ok.
<andre> !widget
<trins> Cryptid, if i were you i will try it, my friends say more "Wow" than with Vista... ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redux> rdz: well, i wouldn't put my money on M$ having linux support
<erUSUL> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<wortel> what mount point should the swap drive have in fstab?
<rdz> redux, of course. i found both on a fleamarket for cheap money
<andre> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> disasm same thing.
<mcphail> wortel: "none" iirc
<redux> rdz: can you write down the model name for me?
<ttoine> i would like to speak about a problem i have with my workstation since the release of feisty's herd4... it is impossible to launch the workstation. Is this ths good channel to speak, or should i go to #ubuntu-devel ?
<suBZero2> Anyone: I have an x1600 pro with fglrx drivers installed, I get 250 max fps in GLXgears and even nexuiz runs very very slow does anybody have an idea whats going on?
<Cryptid> trins: my friends have seen compiz on my dapper and were really impressed , now i made a fresh installation of edgy and want to add the eye candy again but unable to decide weather to go with XGL or AIGLX and compiz or berly
<erUSUL> ttoine: #ubuntu+1
<rdz> redux, it seemed to me, that ALL joysticks just work out of the box with ubuntu, that's why i was surpised, that the pad isn't even recognized as a usb-device
<ttoine> i just want to do a bug report, but fdon't know what to explain
<ttoine> erUSUL: thanks
<rdz> redux, ust a moment......
<erUSUL> |bugs | ttoine
<suBZero2> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paitken> I have a ntfs disc that I want to read as a normal user.  Right now, I can only mount and read only as root (sudo)
<Sanne> andre: widget on Linux is usually used to describe buttons and other controls of the user interface. I believe you may want to look for desktop applets.
<ttoine> bye
<rdz> redux, it's called 'SideWinder (tm) game pad'
<erUSUL> !bugs | ttoine
<ubotu> ttoine: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<disasm> intelikey: ok, stop cupsd, then run it in foreground (cupsd -f)
<redux> rdz: ok, let me do a little search for ya ;)
<trins> Cryptid, i have beryl only with the module of nvidia, without AIXGL or XGL, it runs fast, believe me :)
<andre> sanne: oh  ok,  thanks for the help,  would you happen to know the answer to my question then?
<wortel> some people play on trivia channels, some play on #ubuntu
<andre> !applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> disasm ok running in tty24
<hjhjkhj> !applet
<trins> wortel, LOL
<hjhjkhj> !applet
<rdz> redux, could it be that the usb-adapter i have works only with the joystick?
<Cryptid> trins: are u using the eta drivers of nvidia ? nd which card u using
<Sanne> andre: I'm not sure for gnome... I bet there are such applets. For kde there's superkaramba, I think (I don't use those myself, so I'm not sure)
<wortel> the channel should actually have a bot so you can score people that help you out
<redux> rdz: yeah, that could be the case - i think the adapter is really the issue here
<rdz> redux, and don't make yourself too much trouble because of that problem
<slipstream3d> hello, anyone know much about gigabit ethernet under ubuntu?
<intelikey> disasm same thing.  and no output from cupsd
<SoulPropagation> how come ^Bksp clears the whole URL in firefox on ubuntu but not on windows?
<disasm> intelikey: scratch that, can't get any output out of cupsd, run strace cupsd -f then go to the page
<redux> rdz: well, i've got free time on my hands until someone answers my own problems here :)
<slipstream3d> i have a nvidia chipset gigabit adapter that ethtool reports as 1000 MB/s link speed, but I get maximum 7% utilization when copying to a Windows machine
<rdz> redux, ah ok. the guys gave me only one adapter, and this one works with the joystick
<andre> sanne: thanks for the help
<Sanne> andre: you're welcome
<rdz> redux, what kind of problem is it then?
<macd> slipstream3d, what protocol are you transferring with?
<MadMatt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andre> Can anyone recommend any applet programs for ubuntu?
<rdz> redux, i'd like to help if i can....
<Sanne> andre: ha, I think I found some...
<rdz> redux, though i am not THAT experienced
<slipstream3d> i'm using SAMBA, which gets 6-7%. I also tried SFTP (through WinSCP) which gets me 1%.
<redux> rdz: oh, well , i've got a gnome session boot up problem
<andre> Sanne:  yeah?
<disasm> intelikey: it should be spitting data out of the terminal like crazy
<rdz> redux, oh,,, that sounds bad..
<echosyp> yo, can you install xubuntu in such a way that you don't need the install cd when you add packages/upgrade
<andre> Sanne: I should probably google it now that I know what they are called
<erUSUL> !itworksforme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itworksforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> andre: is thisd what you need (installable with apt from universe): http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/gnome/gdesklets
<rdz> redux, and it sounds to be over my capabilities.. i am sorry
<erUSUL> !forme
<redux> rdz, yeah, its not that bad since its on a virtual machine, so its not affecting me
<macd> slipstream3d, not all protocols can saturate a gig connection, something like NFS ot FTP would be a good test to see.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redux> rdz np :)
<intelikey> disasm i don't see any error messages.   what am i looking for in the strace ?
<echosyp> can you install xubuntu in such a way that you don't need the install cd when you add packages/upgrade
<trins> !itworksforme
<rdz> redux, i see. i never set up a virtual machine myself..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itworksforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rootvzla> hi andre
<slipstream3d> Hmm. SAMBA from Windows->Windows hits 60-70% utilization...
<MadMatt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6764/ can someone look at this and tell me why I can't mount a smb share?
<andre> hi rootvzla
<macd> slipstream3d, this isbnt windows to windows though is it? apples and oranges dont compare well.
<royel> MadMatt: sure, one sec
<trins> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<macd> MadMatt, "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<royel> MadMatt: paste me your /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> ubotu tell trins about WorksForMe | trins see priv msg from ubotu
<slipstream3d> Yes, but since the protocol allows that much data, it leads me to believe I haven't set the Linux box up right ;)
<redux> rdz, well, going back to the gamepad issue, i think its the adapter that's giving you the problems. Maybe you need to plug in the adapter in a different bus
<MadMatt> get smbfs?
<MadMatt> ok
<trins> erUSUL, i dit it ;)
<macd> slipstream3d, the linux and windows implementations of samba are NOT the same. they are merely interoperatable
<intelikey> disasm the only thing that looks like an error in there is ### connect(9, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/dev/log"}, 16) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied) ###
<disasm> intelikey: some kind of line saying: send(8, "<!DOCTYPE...
<OlgaB> hi
<andre> Sanne: definatley looks like it
<disasm> hmmm...
<eryc> If I right click a file and select "Open with another application", can I use a macro like %f for the filename so that it can be in the middle of the command options?
<Morrissey> Hi ... My artwork didnt work before, but it works now :) So Covers successfully gets transfered from amarok to my ipod ... Is there a way I can update all of the covers on the ipod? So I dont have to delete them, and put them over again? Thanks in advane
<Sanne> andre: look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDesklets
<andre> Sanne:  Just browsing more before I install
* OlgaB is trying to get Gaim-Encryption to work
<andre> Sanne:  am already there ;)
<Sanne> andre: hehe
<andre> Sanne: thanks again for the help
<Sanne> andre: you're welcome again :)
<MadMatt> smbfs worked
<OlgaB> When I select it in the plugins menu and open plugin details, it says it needs gtk rather than gtk-gaim
<slipstream3d> Is there a higher speed protocol I can use to make a bunch of Windows boxes get at files faster? I'd like it to be relatively "transparent", i.e. I don't want to have to start up a FTP client.
<kane77> hi
<disasm> intelikey: what are perms on /dev/log?
<kane77> i would like to monitor my upload/download (my ISP has some limits)
<disasm> intelikey: sorry, to cut out, but I got to get to a LUG meeting, good luck!
<kane77> how can I do it?
<macd> slipstream3d, yes NFS is great, checkout Microsoft Service for Unix to get NFS setup on windows.
<echosyp> can you install xubuntu in such a way that you don't need the install cd when you add packages/upgrade
<echosyp> can you install xubuntu in such a way that you don't need the install cd when you add packages/upgrade
<intelikey> disasm srw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 Feb 19 19:02 /dev/log
<macd> echosyp, just remove the cdrom: line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<eryc> If I right click a file and select "Open with another application", can I use a macro like %f for the filename so that it can be in the middle of the command options?
<slipstream3d> Excellent, I'll have to check that out.
<echosyp> really, that simple
<echosyp> awesome
<echosyp> thanks
<echosyp> i owe you one
<andre> is intel integrated graphics notoriusly badly supported in Ubuntu?  I've had two machine that won't give me better resolution than 640x480
<macd> slipstream3d, I use that solution myself and it takes about 3 minutes for a 4.4gb iso to transfer ;P
<Horadranin> ... hi
<pnm> anyone noticed extreme slowness after apt-get upgrading today? Suddenly I'm finding that beagled and beagled-helper are munching my cpu to bits
<slipstream3d> About the sources thing: can you copy the CDROM to the hard drive so you can ditch the package CD without wasting bandwidth?
<redux> rdz: i think this person has a few links and has attempted to solve the problem : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266752&highlight=SideWinder+%28tm%29+gamepad
<macd> slipstream3d, you can mount an ISO as a cdrom device in linux.
<linuxuser2907> how can you get the stuff you can install with sudo apt-get cache
<rdz> redux, great!! many thanks
<kane77> how can I get statistic about my upload/download?? I know there are stats for session, but I need monthly stats...
<Horadranin> can i get some help here?
<Malachi> Crossover Office is under the GPL, right?
<redux> rdz come back and tell me if this works for you
<macd> linuxuser2907, "apt-cache search whatyouserachingforhere"
<kitche> anre: nope they work good just don't trust the gnome resolution applet
<linuxuser2907> hor: join channel #ubuntu
<ompaul> linuxuser2907, they are
<mcphail> Malachi: no
<ompaul> !ask Horadranin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask horadranin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psusi> macd: there actually isn't a cdrom device involved so it is kind of nonsense to say it like that... you just mount the file instead of a cdrom device
<ompaul> !ask |  Horadranin
<ubotu> Horadranin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kevin> What file type is associated with gnome GTK2 themes?
<Malachi> mcphail: May I ask what license?
<macd> psusi, think about what I said as lamens terms, dont confuse the newbs.
<Malachi> I'd google it myself, but all I can do at the moment is IRC.
<tbd99> other than telnet...is there a gui interface to use my ubuntu machine remotely?
<Horadranin> ok ubotu :p
<trins> kevin, none, just drag & drop the zip of the theme to the themes configuration tool
<erUSUL> tbd99: vnc
<FaintofHeart> When I try to use root I get this message:(nautilus:32142): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<redux> hello! can anyone help me with my gnome session errors please?
<slipstream3d> So when I mount the ISO in place of the CDROM, does it have to be on the "CDROM" mount point or is there a way to tell APT its not on /media/cdrom any more?
<Horadranin> i need to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<kitche> tbd99: freenx
<tbd99> vnc?
<tbd99> k.
<psusi> macd: it is more straight forward and correct to say "you can mount the file directly
<tbd99> is it possible to use vnc in a windows environment?
<slipstream3d> tbd99: yes, very much so
<psusi> tbd99: yes... works great too
<trins> tbd99, of course
<macd> slipstream3d, you mount the file then point your apt/sources.list to it like file: /foo/
<tbd99> psusi
<slipstream3d> check out UltraVNC if you want to have Windows as the server
<tbd99> awesome
<tbd99> thanks
<kevin> trins: Where is the theme configuration tool?
<tbd99> is it free or shareware?
<tbd99> can u give me a link?
<tuckerm> ! permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<royel> FaintofHeart: what command are you issuing?
<slipstream3d> it's open source, just search google for UltraVNC
<FaintofHeart> sudo nautilus
<trins> kevin, System->Preferences->Theme... explore your ubuntu :P (at least your sytem menus...) :)
<tbd99> k
<kitche> tbd99: http://www.tightvnc.com/ is one http://www.realvnc.com/ is another
<royel> FaintofHeart: do this:gksudo mautilus
<Horadranin> someone help me!!
<kevin> Ahh, alright. Sorry, that was a little too obvious. Thanks trins.
<sebrock> I have to run nspluginwrapper -v -a -i firefox everytime I start firefox in order to get flash working, could I put this in rc.local istead?
<trins> kevin,  ;)
<kitche> sebrock: just make a shells cript
<redux> can anyone here please help me with my xsession-error?
<intelikey> disasm ?
<kitche> sebrock: you won't put it in rc.local though sicne that's used for boot
<macd> sebrock, edit your firefox launcher and prepend that command.
<Horadranin> i need to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, but how!?
<sebrock> I did that first, but it did not work
<sebrock> why can't I put it in rc.local? The flash only fails when rebooting
<macd> Horadranin, "dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-....."
<sebrock> I need to do it at reboot more or less...
<royel> FaintofHeart: sorry for the typo: gksudo nautilus
<tuckerm> I need the exact sudo command for allowing a write access to a 156gig hdd to copy a file from my network to a windows dir
<macd> sebrock, than rc.local is fine.
<kitche> sebrock: sicne x won't be up when rc.local is ran
<FaintofHeart> royel: Check PMs
<sebrock> kitche, does it have to?
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: whats the problem?
<kitche> sebrock: yes since your command will start firefox
<macd> does nspluginwrapper depend on X running? Im not sure that it does
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: because if you already have the -11 kernel, that wont help you.
<sebrock> macd, kitche, by using this script I'm not buliding up a lot of junk am I? Its just overwriting it all the time right?
<mcphail> Malachi: it is a "home-rolled" license. It is not open source
<kitche> macd: but firefox depends on X
<tuckerm>  need the exact sudo command for allowing a write access to a 156gig hdd to copy a file from my network to a windows dir
<sebrock> kitche, sorry this is the one: nspluginwrapper -a -i
<Horadranin> macd: i got: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is broken or not completly installed
<Sanne> tuckerm: depends on the file system this hdd has you want towrite to
<macd> kitche, hes not launching ff at boot though.
<Malachi> mcphail: Okay.
<linuxuser2907> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> tuckerm you need to learn a little about ntfs non-support in linux.   writing to ntfs is not recommended.
<sebrock> I wrote the wrong line sorry nspluginwrapper -a -i
<tuckerm> intelikey I know it's not recommended however i have no other choice.
<MarkyMark> Hi All. How can I get (force?) Ubuntu server 6.10 (shell only) to upgrade samba to version 3.0.24? It currently has 3.0.22 installed, and apt-get upgrade is not updating it.
<sebrock> macd, kitche will the script just overwrite the files all the time or will it eat space every boot?
<aimtrainer> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> !ntfs > tuckerm
<Horadranin> mrpoundsign:  i updated the kernel and now i get a error msg everytime i need install something
<wortel> mcphil: 'none' doesn't work
<tuckerm> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> tuckerm there is always other choices.
<kitche> sebrock: it won't do anything it jsut makes flash work in firefox
<trins> tuckerm, uhm.. you can copy your files to a FAT32 partition, after that, copy your files to NTFS if you should do it
<redux> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<sebrock> nice then Im all set
<sebrock> thanks
<wortel> anybody have an idea to where a swap partition should be mounted?
<redux>  I'm getting the following error while booting a reconstructor made custom live cd using qemu. It gets to GDM screen fine, but it starts a 10 second countdown, and gives me the following error: Could not create gnome accelerators directory /home/redux/.gnome2/accel : Permission Denied
<intelikey> tuckerm windows supports reading ext#fs
<tuckerm> Windows won't boot. It has a corrupt hive. I'm trying to copy it from my network hdd backups to the windows folder
<mcphail> wortel: /dev/whatever       none            swap    sw              0       0
<wortel> mcphail: not working :)
<mcphail> wortel: have you used "sudo swapon /dev/whaterver"?
<Sanne> tuckerm: for fat32, you would set the permissions at the time you mount the partition. I don't know how it works with ntfs. 'man mount' should help.
<slipstream3d> wortel: what mcphail is saying is it's not actually mounted anywhere you can "see"
<wortel> hold on
<wortel> mine does differ from that
<janga> hi, which wireless-card should i buy? prism GT or Atheros?
<wortel>  /dev/hda7 none   swap noauto 0 0
<mcphail> wortel: you "mount" it with "swapon" rather than "mount"
<intelikey> noauto ?
<Horadranin> i need to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, but how!?
<koth> hi, question about mplayer, is this the recommand player for ubuntu?
<luis_> hola
<betatux> !totem | koth
<ubotu> koth: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<trins> koth, uhm, it's a usefull player :)
<wortel> mcphail: that's copied from fstab
<trins> !es | luis_
<slipstream3d> koth: i don't kow if it's "recommended" but mplayer is by far my favorite linux audio/video player
<ubotu> luis_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<luis_> hola
<Horadranin> i need to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, but how!?
<koth> thank you guys
<mcphail> wortel: and what does "sudo swapon /dev/hda7" do?
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: what kernel version are you running?
<rbil> Ubuntu+Beryl+Dual Monitors == The WOW starts here!
<Horadranin> mrpoundsign: i dont kwon x)
<trins> rbil, LOL you have that?
<janga> hi, which wireless-card should i buy? prism GT or Atheros?
<rbil> yes, just setup today
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: uname -r
<macd> janga, go Atheros.
<xai> Is there any special UUID boot support required for kernels that have UUID  spec'd /etc/fstab ?
<intelikey> wortel and "noauto" means that it's not automatically mounted from the mount -a command    but swapon -a   should mount it as swap space.     free    will list it as mounted or not.  as well as showing how much of it is in use.
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: if it's -11, you need to install the restricted modules for your -11 version.
<IR7738> ..`> holaaaaaa, alguien me puede decir donde estoy????
<trins> rbil put a demo in youtube for the world ^_^
<kane77> how can I get statistic about my upload/download?? I know there are stats for session, but I need monthly stats...
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pnm> koth: at a guess, I'd say the "recommended" player would be totem, since it is installed by default and handles video files by default (e.g. when opened from nautilus). mplayer isn't installed by default (afaik), so probably isn't "recommended" as such, but is still very good (make sure you get the win32 codec pack from mplayerhq.hu)
<rbil> trins: there are so many now on youtube
<Horadranin> mrpoundsign: 2.6.17-11-generic :)
<rdz> redux, it seems that i am the only one, who tries to use the pad over usb. i didn't find a solution and i am still not sure, if it's supposed to work over usb. possibly it is not.
<kitche> xai: you can just use device names if you want
<wortel> mcphail: it shows up on 'free' now. Let me just restart and see... thanks
<trins> rbil with two monitors too?
<nexousNET> Hi
<rbil> trins: 2 19" crts
<trins> i didn't know it
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: so install the restricted modules for that kernel version.  :)  then you'll have your nvidia driver.  :P
<OuZo> i know this is the wrong place but does anybody know a sony ericson irc room? - or were i could find a chm reader for my P910i? thanks
<xai> I compiled my kernel with only piix support  for the sata ctrlr, but it can't find /dev/sda2,. Not sure why..
<redux> rdz, i think the hardware was not meant to be used through USB
<rdz> redux, i let it be for today. but many thanks anyway for oyur help
<koth> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Horadranin> mrpoundsign: can i pvt u?
<IR7738> ..`> alguien escribe en espaol??
<xai> maybe 2.6.20 korg is missing something I don't know about.
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: uhm, hm, I guess.  :P
<trins> !es | IR7738
<ubotu> IR7738: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kane77> rbil, does it work like i think it works? (the two monitors act as adjacent sides of cube?)
<rdz> redux, but i have joystick with a similar design (i mean the look) with possiby the same age, that works over usb. but i don't have experience so i really cannot tell what is supposed to work and what not
<mrpoundsign> Horadranin: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<rbil> kane77: one large desktop spread across 2 monitors. 1 cube spanning across both
<rdz> redux, the joystick is also called sidewinder.....
<HymnToLife> or even better, linux-restricted-modules-generic
<rdz> but nevermind.. it is not that bad... i can live with the joystick
<rbil> I can show you a short xdiv, but I'm afraind to post the url here because the server will probably get bombarded with viewers with all these lurkers around :-)
<kane77> rbil, oh.. well that's my dream, two large monitors (crt's of course...).. :)
<redux> rdz: i think it has to do with the driver support in the Kernel. The linux kernel (afaik) is general enough to support most generic hardware.
<rbil> kane77: if you can pm me I'll give u the url
<rdz> redux, ok
<iGama> Hy!
<rdz> anyway, i need some sleep. good night
<iGama> hmm does anyone use the falcon repository ?
<redux> rdz: good night buddy, and good luck
<iGama> im trying to understand it, but it does not create a index.html for me
<pschulz01_> Greetings.. is there a tool to convert 'dxf' files to 'svg'?
<kevCast> I tried to get rid of Amarok through the GUI package manager, but it said to use synaptic. What's going on?
<TomHung> what is the best program for adding / editing menu items
<Yeti_69> :fr
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TomHung> sorry in gnome
<GMWeezel> How do I prevent sound applications from locking access?
<iGama> TomHung, alacarte
<iGama> falcon anyone? :$
<kitche> GMWeezel: use aoss instead of oss
<kekko_> can somebody have a quick look at this simple line of text ? It's ssiimple!
<kekko_> http://rafb.net/p/hl08uB71.html
<GMWeezel> kitch: Do I uninstall OSS completely?
<hellcattrav> hello
<pschulz01_> TomHung: Have you tried the 'Menu Layout' tool under the System menu?
<koth> How can i add 1280x720 into the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<kitche> GMWeezel: no you don't have touninstall oss
<TomHung> pschulz01_: menu layout dosent allow for menu item addition / edits
<TomHung> and gmenu-simple-editor only lets you turn items on / off
<Sanne> pschulz01: isn't dxf a 3D format?
<TomHung> alacarte is what I was looking for!!! thanks iGama!
<kevCast> How do I uninstall Amarok? It's not allowing me to do so though synaptic.
<hellcattrav> so what is the difference between kde and gnome?
<iGama> TomHung, :)
<rafiu> hi
<iGama> hellcattrav, its differente
<pschulz01_> Sanne: autocad - engineering drawings..
<Dextorion> hehe
<iGama> use it, the compare :)
<rafiu> anyone managed to get wireless working on edgy eft black macbook?
<nico8481> any idea where to deactivate portmap/sunrpc "the ubuntu way"? (i guess i could comment it in whatever starting script starts it or rename it in rcX.d but i'm trying to keep it clean :o) )
<Dextorion> hellcattrav: you'll get 50% telling you that kde is better. And 50% telling you gnome is better.  I think you should try them both.
<Sanne> pschulz01: you can do some things with dxf in blender, I guess... but converting to svg? Don't think so, but that dosn't necessarily mean anything...
<hellcattrav> i have
<Dextorion> hellcattrav: alrighty then.  So.. whats the differnace ? :)
<hellcattrav> idk?
<merc> nico8481: i liked sysv-rc-conf
#ubuntu 2007-02-21
<merc> nice little ncurses app to enable/disable stuff for runlevels.
<nico8481> merc: what about "native" tools?
<hellcattrav> i can't seem to get it, i prefer GNOME but was wondering the difference.....
<merc> dunno of any offhand, then again, i've never really looked...
<hellcattrav> my firefox keeps crashing....i go to yahoo or google and it just crashes
<Dextorion> hellcattrav: ya. I prefere gnome aswell. It seams a bit lighter to me.
<hellcattrav> the other day i got all the way to my mail mail page before crash
<hellcattrav> yeah
<hellcattrav> so i have to use konqueror to view webpages
<andre> does superkaramba work in gnome?
<koth> Can anyone help me to add 1280x720 into the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<merc> hellcattrav: did it start happening after upgrading/installing flash?
<hairulfr> hellcattrav: Gnome for me as well,
<merc> (not that i know the solution, i just remember someone talking about it last night.)
<hellcattrav> i'm not sure
<hellcattrav> maybe
<hellcattrav> brb
<hellcattrav> got to go get the dog back inside
<hellcattrav> ")
<hairulfr> andre: You could try gDesklets instead, does the same, only more stable, IMO
<hellcattrav> ok back
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<quark> I need some help installing the xfce flavor of ubuntu. I cant get it to install via the desktop CD
<andre> anyone having problems getting weather from gdesklets?
<Horadranin> help me, i need reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<needtoknow> I needtomove it
<needtoknow> I needtoknow
<Nergar> can someone help me with mplayer?
<Horadranin> help me, i need reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<needtoknow> Yah ^^^
<quark> I have experence with debian so I know that all of my stuff is Linux compadible
<cafuego_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<needtoknow> To play movies in totem use easyubuntu.
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<macd> !patience | Horadranin
<ubotu> Horadranin: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Horadranin> cafuego: i already heve tried this, but i get segmentation fault
<Sanne> quark: maybe the cd is bad, you can check it with a self test that's on the cd menu. Or you could try the alternate cd with a text based installer.
<PwcrLinux> easyubuntu? lightweight ubuntu?
<hellcattrav> so does anyone know why firefox isn't working?
<cafuego_> Horadranin: well, that's not good
<macd> Horadranin, why do you need to reinstall 2.6.17-10 when your running the 2.6.17-11 kernel?
<needtoknow> easyubuntu is a great program to be able to play dvds and movies
<Horadranin> cafuego: hehe no good
<PwcrLinux> Oh
<quark> Sanne: I have done both, the CD is good and the text install has problems as well. I is somewhere in X but I cant figure out where.
<Nergar> anybody that can help me with laptop lid problems??? please??? caused by beryl!
<trins> Nergar, remove beryl =)
<doseryder> I recently installed w32codecs  and had totem playing all my videos (asf, mpg, real) BUT my mplayer doesn't seem to work AT ALL
<Nergar> lol
<needtoknow> To get easyubuntu     wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Airos> sind denn auch deutsche hier ?
<Sanne> quark: hmmm, are you sure your ram is ok? memtest is also on the cd.
<quark> Sanne: useally I have to swich from nv to vesa and install the nvidia propiraty drivers
<hellcattrav> !de
<Horadranin> macd: i don't know... it was in my update list so i updated, but now i can't install nothig because the package was not carrectly installed
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blackie> jo
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<quark> Sanne: it should be works fine with windows ( Not dual booting physicaly swaping a HD)
<doseryder> it keeps sayin: "fatal error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-v0) device "
<macd> Horadranin, use "sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted....."
<blackie> you have to be root
<doseryder> i tried to google on this, but no successful resolution
<needtoknow> I am root Why wont it let me move it
<needtoknow> It tells me I am not allowed to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/    What do I do you guru wiz's
<PwcrLinux> Memtest the best testing on your memory stick, it's takes 24 hour to burn in..
<hellcattrav> so anyway im not sure if its firefox, with flash or not, idk why?
<unop> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Horadranin> macd: i tried, but i get a segmetation fault
<blackie> needtoknow: sure that you are root? what did you type?
<GMWeezel> kitche: I have aoss installed; can you help me out because I still can't get two applications working with sound at once.
<doseryder> also, i tried unreinstalling and reinstalling but same thing
<doseryder> can someone please help me
<macd> Horadranin, well you have a problem with apt, as in its broken, you should prolly reinstall apt.
<Sanne> quark: windows is more forgiving with bad ram, I would check it just to be sure let it run some hours best). On my husbands pc we could install windows, but nor kubuntu, weird errors, at the end it was one bad ram stick.
<Horadranin> macd:  how?
<awilcox> My fglrx driver isn't working.  I just installed it and ran the aticonfig stuff per the Ubuntu Wiki, but now Xorg says "(EE) No devices detected.".  This is on Ubuntu Dapper 6.06.1 LTS with a ATI Radeon.
<quark> Sanne: it also works with my debian on a seprate HD so I know every thing works. Im migrateing to umbunt because faster repo updates
<kitche> GMWeezel: yea hang on let me grab a page that might help you
<blackie> Sanne: hmm, normally the linux kernel can handle broken RAM segments better then windows ... weired :-)
<macd> Horadranin, not really sure, try googling for "apt segmentation fault"
<Sanne> quark: hmmm... how far do you get with the install?
<Ernz_C> Hello, I have just done a completely clean install of Edgy. I would like to be running beryl/compiz/emerald but I haven't a clue. Can someone please point me in the right direction and suggest which ones I SHOULD be installing for an NVidia Ti 4200 card?
<Sanne> blackie: really? All I heard (and experienced) is that you will know you have bad ram faster under Linux.
<quark> Sanne: it completes but on reboot to new system I end up with a black screen that cycles monitor between On with a weird line pattern and standby on 1.5 min cycle
<blackie> Sanne: ok .. well i dont know for sure, but I experienced it once the other way around. I thought the kernel has some functionality to find and ignore broken RAM bits
<macd> Ernz_C, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<kitche> GMWeezel: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?title=DmixPlugin should help you
<Horadranin> macd: there is no other way then reinstall apt... can i delete the folder where the package was (not) installed?
<GMWeezel> kitche: Thanks; have you heard of "jackd?"
<radioaktivstorm> hello...im having an issue with xfce (im trying out xubuntu); the font is incredibly small and i cannot seem to change it. can someone offer any suggestions?
<quark> Sanne: sorry if I wasnt as clear as I thought I was being it installs but something is wrong with display side of it.
<doseryder> I recently installed w32codecs  and had totem playing all my videos (asf, mpg, real) BUT my mplayer doesn't seem to work AT ALL
<shooters> Hibernate is not working on 6.10, any idea how to fix?
<kitche> GMWeezel: yes
<needtoknow> It wont let me move el on my desktop to usr/local/games what command do I use? ( i am root)
<doseryder> it keeps sayin: "fatal error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-v0) device "
<needtoknow> It wont let me move el on my desktop to usr/local/games what command do I use? ( i am root)
<GMWeezel> kitche: Have you heard of using it instead?
<needtoknow> It wont let me move el on my desktop to usr/local/games what command do I use? ( i am root)
<distant_voice> when I rightclick the menus and choose edit menus nothing happens, no error. What's wrong?
<kitche> GMWeezel`: yea but never used it myself
<awilcox> needtoknow: you are ROOT as in your prompt is root@computer# ?
<needtoknow> Nope
<blackie> needtoknow: or did you  type something like: sudo mv el ....
<needtoknow> I am needtoknow
<blackie> ?
<Sanne> quark: ok, then I have one further suggestion. Another error we had (after replacing the bad ram) was that X didn't start, but the usplash screen didn't give the focus to kdm. We solved it by removing "splash" from the boot kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<needtoknow> I just tryed to move folder to folder
<needtoknow> sudo mv ?
<Ernz_C> Thanks macd: I did the "glxinfo | grep direct" and it doesn't look like my drivers are installed correctly. Where can I DL these?
<Sanne> quark: this doesn't sound exactly like your problem, though
<needtoknow> What is the santax for sudo mv?
<awilcox> Okay I think I screwed up.
<macd> Ernz_C, just do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<awilcox> I didn't use fakeroot when I installed the ati.run file
<awilcox> Can I recover from this human error?
<Prestwick> Hey guys, trying to install Edgy on a system with an Athlon64 X2, DFI Lan Party UT RDX200-CF mobo and an ATI Radeon x850 on board. Set it up to use the ATI fglrx drivers but when I restart xorg or if I reboot the screen is garbled and I can no longer get to console via ctrl alt...help XD
<dregin> hey is it possible to confgure gstm from the command line? I tried to re-direct port 80 and now it wont start giving the error that only root can do that...
<LiteHedd1d> i'm doing the upgrade and have a question
<LiteHedd1d> encoding on the console?
<LiteHedd1d> what do I select here?
<Ernz_C> macd: Are you sure I won't have to do the legacy driver? My card is a Geforce Ti 4200 128MB?
<macd> Ernz_C, I use it on a ti4200.
<quark> Sanne: its got to be an odd thing. I have a debian box with fluxbox + rox and its all nice an neat. I did it with tutorials and messing around with it. Im only going to ubuntu because I want faster repo updates. maybe I should just learn to compile from source and scratch the whole *bunut thing. what do you think?
<Ernz_C> macd: Sweet! :)
<JamesG> Does anyone have a list of CC number prefixes by card type? Spefically looking for JCB and Discover. Wikpedia has an article on it, but it's not convincing (JCB is listed with 'citation needed', for example)
<doctordoog> I just installed, and I never set my root password. what is the defualt?
<awilcox> JamesG, what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<awilcox> take it to #freenode-social
<Sanne> quark: I'd say don't give up yet ;) What about my suggestion about removing splash in the boot options?
<quark> doctordog: your login password
<knoppix_> hola
<JamesG> awilcox: Uh, nothing. I entered that on the wrong channel.
<JamesG> awilcox: Sorry.
<awilcox> JamesG np :)
<doctordoog> quark: I tried the password I set for my normal user. it doesn't work
<awilcox> !root | doctordog
<ubotu> doctordog: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<awilcox> go to that link, doctordog
<quark> Sanne: ill give it a shot and come back if it dosent work
<LiteHedd1d> is UTF-8 what I want?
<awilcox> if you are trying to log in as root, root doesn't have a password
<doctordoog> aha
<quark> Sanne: thanks
<needtoknow> If I was to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/   what would the sudo command be?
<needtoknow> If I was to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/   what would the sudo command be?
<hellcattrav> alright, so can anyone help with firefox, it crashes when i go to yahoo or google, and the longest been is getting to my inbox with yahoo\
<awilcox> doctordog, any password you would use is invalid
<Sanne> quark: good luck
<needtoknow> If I was to move "el" from my desktop to usr/local/games/   what would the sudo command be?
<awilcox> needtoknow sudo mv /home/needtoknow/Desktop/el /usr/local/games/
<distant_voice> how can I uninstall things if I don't want to use the package manager?
<needtoknow> YAY
<Prestwick> Hey guys, trying to install Edgy on a system with an Athlon64 X2, DFI Lan Party UT RDX200-CF mobo and an ATI Radeon x850 on board. Set it up to use the ATI fglrx drivers but when I restart xorg or if I reboot the screen is garbled and I can no longer get to console via ctrl alt. It works when I use the VESA driver but I want to get the ATI drivers working.
<awilcox> !patience | needtoknow
<ubotu> needtoknow: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nergar> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<needtoknow> Awilcox As soon as I am not a n00b Ill come back and help
<awilcox> needtoknow :D  you're not necessarily a noob, just learning :)
<nico8481> needtoknow: what's a n00b?
<nico8481> needtoknow: what's a n00b?
<nico8481> needtoknow: what's a n00b?
<nico8481> needtoknow: what's a n00b?
<nico8481> ;-)
<doctordoog> awesome, thanks
<Sanne> distant_voice: you can't "uninstall" things you installed with the package manager, without the package manager. You can just delete the packages. But that will break all sort of things, I guess.
<nico8481> (sorry)
<trins> LOL
<Prestwick> Hey guys, trying to install Edgy on a system with an Athlon64 X2, DFI Lan Party UT RDX200-CF mobo and an ATI Radeon x850 on board. Set it up to use the ATI fglrx drivers but when I restart xorg or if I reboot the screen is garbled and I can no longer get to console via ctrl alt. It works when I use the VESA driver but I want to get the ATI drivers working, how do I do that?
<needtoknow> Ohh crap.... anybodey know the sudo remove comand?
<blackie> well its not sudo remove
<nico8481> any idea why portmap is started although its link has been renamed to Ksomething in /etc/rc2.d ?
<blackie> its just that sudo makes you root for one command
<needtoknow> I know
<blackie> ok
<needtoknow> I am not root but I know the password ;-)
<nico8481> where can it be started from ?
<blackie> so what does not work?
<Horadranin> macd: no luck trying to reinstall apt, i think i'll start over again reinstalling ubuntu :(
<trins> Horadranin, sometimes it's the fastest method
<needtoknow> Anybodey know the sudo remove command?
<needtoknow> I tryed sudo remove
<Horadranin> trins: sad, but true
<shark-1> how can i get a round panel in KDE
<GMWeezel> kitche: On the page it says "NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing." My ALSA version is 1.10.
<needtoknow> What is the sudo remove command?
<Dextorion> what do you want to remove?
<needtoknow> sudo remove /usr/local/games/el
<needtoknow> I made a big booboo
<Dextorion> needtoknow: sudo rm -r /usr/local/games/el
<needtoknow> Ahhh
<needtoknow> You guys are smart
<rbs-tito> Is it possible to tell Ubuntu to shut down on its own in a few hours?
<Sanne> needtoknow: but then it's gone!
<Dextorion> rbs-tito: man shutdown
<knife|p-m> shutdown command has timing
<m_billybob> or, you could use cron
<rbs-tito> Isn't the time just in seconds though?
<rbs-tito> Or can I give an actual time?
<needtoknow> NO MATTER WHAT I DO MY COMPUTER HATES ME
<Dextorion> needtoknow: poor you
<m_billybob> rbs-tito: you want ity to shut down every day, at the same time ?
<Dextorion> needtoknow: :D
<rbs-tito> Just tonight
<m_billybob> id use shutdown then, but im not sure what the range is on the seconds parameter
<trins> needtoknow, change your computer :D
<m_billybob> man shutdown should tell you
<andre_> hey folks
<shwag> Where do I file a bug for the installer ?
<andre_> gdesklets weather applets arent' retrieving weather information.... anyone know why? or having the same problem?
<andre_> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Cdeszaq> Is there any way of telling how many open pci clots I have without opening up my computer case?
<Cdeszaq> slots*
<cafuego_> Cdeszaq: Yes.
<needtoknow> You have 3^^ cdeszaq
<Cdeszaq> cafuego_: how?
<cafuego_> Cdeszaq: Find how many cards are installed using `lspci' and check versus a picture of your mobo.
<tonyyarusso> 54454433
<needtoknow> sudo apt-get pci cards
<cafuego_> tonyyarusso: you got that all wrong
<sontek> Hey, On ubuntuguide.org it says to setup FTP server just to aptitude install proftpd
<sontek> but I do that and it shows started
<sontek> but I can't even ftp to myself
<cafuego_> Cdeszaq: Oh, just how many all-up? Find manufacturer/manual and check.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: I don't even know where that came from...my system just went kinda funky (I'm trying to work and compile...)
<sontek> ftp localhost says "Connection refused"
<Cdeszaq> dang...ok, so no "software" method of doing it
<Prestwick> Hey guys, trying to install Edgy on a system with an Athlon64 X2, DFI Lan Party UT RDX200-CF mobo and an ATI Radeon x850 on board. Set it up to use the ATI fglrx drivers but when I restart xorg or if I reboot the screen is garbled and I can no longer get to console via ctrl alt. It works when I use the VESA driver but I want to get the ATI drivers working, how do I do that?
<andre_> gdesklets weather applets arent' retrieving weather information.... anyone know why? or having the same problem?
<shwag> In the installer, does  New Partition Size  refer to the new size of the partition being resized, or to the size of the new partition being created?
<unity> how can i remove libgnomeui-common along with everything that depends on it?
<unity> i get errors when trying to do it through aptitude
<nico8481> anyone knows about ports 47863 and/or 37656 ? for the 1st one i found something calling it a "client port" via google but what does that mean? how come a client port is listening ?!
<Prestwick> Right brb, switching to my Linux laptop.
<ax_> i need to install a preemptable smp kernel.. is there one in the main distro?
<blenna_unix> anybody have firestarter (gui firewall)?
<nico8481> blenna_unix: just installed it and disabled it :)
<needtoknow> http://one.fsphost.com/dsfdsfa/ugg.png <--- Shows how anoying installng games is on ubuntu
<needtoknow> I DID IT
<needtoknow> I DID IT
<needtoknow> I FIXED THERE BUG
<needtoknow> *does a dance of joy\
<unity> their*
<needtoknow> Crap I pissed my self ---
<unity> http://rafb.net/p/G5rrpW52.html <-- can someone tell me why i run into this error while tryning to remove gnomeui-common?
<needtoknow> Nobodey knows who I am so its ok
<m_billybob> unity: i assume you've tried aptitude remove <package> ?
<andre_> gdesklets weather applets arent' retrieving weather information.... anyone know why? or having the same problem?
<ax> is there simply an option that i need to pass during boot to give me a preemptable kernel?
<trins> ax, i think in ubuntu-desktop the kernel is "preemptable" patched
<m_billybob> unity: sounds like someone has manually removed the schema file already ?
<unity> m_billybob: yes, i got approximately the same error with aptitude
<unity> m_billybob: possibly. not sure what the schema file is
<Dextorion> ax: if your current kernel isnt preemtable, you have to compile a new one. Though i think the desktop stock kernel should be already.
<m_billybob> unity: have you tried installing it again, then removing it ?
<Dextorion> ax: What trins said.
<ax> Dextorion: well, i'm on a laptop... does it really matter?
<beltz> I am currently logged in on Ubuntu. I would normally want to format this drive and install Xubuntu on it instead. Is there a way to do this easier, with no drawbacks (like just removing gnome and adding xfce) or will there be an actual difference from a clean installation if I do that?
<unity> m_billybob: i installed ubuntu desktop but i want to change it into ubuntu server, so i'm getting rid of a lot of things. i will try what you just suggested
<Dave_nj> Hello, I need a little bit of help with somthing... Anyone up for it?
<unity> m_billybob: it says it's already the newest version and then exits
<m_billybob> unity: well, perhps im odd, but Id get the Edgy alternate CD, and just do a CLI install, if reinstalling isnt an issue.
<Dextorion> ax: well..   some. But not much.
<Prestwick> Right I am back! :D
<ax> Dextorion: like what would matter?
<Prestwick> Any idea about my Display problem?
<Dextorion> ax: And as trins thought aswell. The stock kernel should be preemtable.
<m_billybob> unity: what specifically are you using Edgy *for* ?
<Dextorion> ax: Applications would be a bit more responsive.
<ax> i already have ubuntu installed, is there simply something in apt to change?
<ax> so that i can migrate over?
<needtoknow> I goto all the trouble of fixing there linux distro than they laugh at me....
<trins> Deaglebear, thanks for the credits ;)
<megarossh> we
<riddlebox> edgy is 6.10 right?
<m_billybob> unity: becasue I've used it, as a Samba NFS type of thing, and it hasnt been very stable streaming video . . .
<beltz> What's the easiest to move to Xubuntu and get rid of Ubuntu? I'm logged in as Ubuntu right now...
<trins> sorry, Dextorion =)
<unity> m_billybob: a fileserver running sshd, nfsd, lighttpd, and smbd.
<megarossh> chi  italiano?????
<kevCast> Why is it that when I try to uninstall Amarok, it says that one or more applications depend on it, and says I should try Synaptic, when I'm in Synaptic?
<Dextorion> trins: sorry for what mate? :)
<m_billybob> unity: and you're opposed to using dapper why ?
<Dextorion> ax: Migrate to what?
<andre_> gdesklets weather applets arent' retrieving weather information.... anyone know why? or having the same problem?  The web yields no solution...
<Dextorion> ... i think im getting kind of tired. heh
<trins> Dextorion, a mistake, thanks for the credit i wanted to say hehe
<unity> m_billybob: not sure about the names. i just chose to use 6.10 because it was the newest... =/
<unity> m_billybob: didn't think i'd run into any problems like this
<Dextorion> trins: Ah :D  yw!
<m_billybob> unity: well, if you could experiment, id try dapper (6.06 LTS)
<ax> Dextorion: is ubuntu-desktop different than the stock ubuntu edgy install? if so, how do i migrate to desktop?
<riddlebox> wierd, my laptop can watch dvds but it will not show a data dvd
<unop> beltz,  www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<unity> m_billybob: if i must reinstall, i'd choose gentoo
<Dave_nj> Is there an item I can enter into the start parameters on the Live CD of 6.1 in order to force the defaultDepth property to 16?
<unity> m_billybob: not too fond of ubuntu's pm system
<m_billybob> unity: dapper has been far mroe stable in my experience, this doesnt mean what I've experienced isnt the end all be all of Ubuntu . . .
<Dextorion> ax: nope. Stock kernel = the ubuntu distributed kernel = the one you already have :)
<m_billybob> pm system ?
<m_billybob> package management ?
<Dextorion> ax: uhm.. If.. you installed a desktop system that is.
<ax> Dextorion: oh i installed a laptop system
<unity> m_billybob: yes
<m_billybob> unity: honestly, once you get used to apt, and aptitude, its hard to beat.
<Dextorion> ax: :) Should be a desktop system aswell.
<bahadunn> anyone having problems playing certain flash video in firefox?
<shwag> In the graphical installer, does "New partition size" refer to the new size of the partition being resized, or to the size of the new partition being created?
<ax> Dextorion: well, uname doesn't say anything about preempting and ndiswrapper says that i don't have preemption
<m_billybob> unity: i would however strongly suggest using dapper, unless youhave reasons to use Edgy instead.
<Dextorion> ax: Did you go thru a grphical installation, or a text driven?
<ax> Dextorion: graphical
<Dextorion> ax: Then you've installed the desktop system.
<ax> huh... weird
<blenna_unix> anybody have firestarter (gui firewall)?
<shawn> Hello I have a question are any of you free to answer?
<daviey> !ask | shawn
<ubotu> shawn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<m_billybob> unity: anyhow, a shcema file is basically a file, for like used with XML, telling the XML what elements to expect, ect. So, basically, one of the config files got delted somehow, for some reason
<Dextorion> ax: If you have 2.6 kernel or higher, you wont get much improvment at all from compiling a new kernel anyways so...
<unity> m_billybob: i guess aptitude messed up
<shawn> OK well I have an old ubuntu distro (Haory Hedgehog) and when I started updates it said I have a non-supported version
<Dextorion> ax: preemtible or not.
<jcole> http://www.dellideastorm.com/popular
<shawn> is there any way to update my version without completely reinstalling
<ax> Dextorion: it is not actually because of performance, it is because of a wireless driver, it needs preemption i guess
<m_billybob> unity: or the user did ;)
<Dextorion> ax: oh.  Never heard of a driver that needs a preemptible kernel before Oo
<Dextorion> But then again, im not using much wifi ax
<ax> yeah, it is kind of stupid
<trins> shawn, i think it will be painfull to do an update, and probably don't work anyway, so.. if i were you i'd install a fresh one
<Dave_nj> is there a command i can enter in the boot options of the live cd to force the defaultDepth property to 16?
<shawn> hmm OK and aside from the security updates it mentions are there any BIG fixes in the new version that would be essential or is it a minor upgrade?
<unity> m_billybob: which would be my fellow sysadmins?
<m_billybob> unity: anyhow, only real reason to use Edgy IMO, is if you need a desktop, or perhaps Dapper doesnt support some of your hardware, like WiFi and such, but, personaly I've never had that, I have however had issues setting up Edgy as a CLI server only.
<oslo> where could i find the Xubuntu usplash with Xubuntu write in silver ???
<nickf> Hi guys, got a quick dpkg question - I've just installed nspluginwrapper, the post install script doesnt work, but i've got it working with flash. Is there a way to stop dpkg from trying to configure whenever I do apt-get install etc?
<unity> m_billybob: i only had the edgy cd available, and i thought maybe i could ask it to do only a server install, but when i found out i couldn't, then =(
<unity> m_billybob: i liked the good old ubuntu days when there was a non-graphical installer that let you choose desktop or server at install-time
<xadloki> what is it with these real slow connection while browsing the net ? I've been looking through the forums and tried everything and still no solution... also tried asking here a few times without any response ?
<m_billybob> unity: well, if the ethernet cable got yanked, somewhere in the process, that could have caused problems too i suppose, but who knows ? Its been my experience, that apt / aptitude do a pretty good job, aptitude more so than apt-get *
<m_billybob> unity: use 6.06 Dapper LTS
<trins> shawn, i don't know, but for the 6.06 LTS they (Ubuntu Canonica people) say that will be supported for 3 years or so, i don't remember it exactly, but it a stable version
<bimberi> !alternate | unity
<ubotu> unity: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Dextorion> ax: i.. cant really belive that your wifi driver requirest the kernel to be premptible.  sorry. heh..  I mean, thats.. more or less a hack that changes from kernel to kernel..  major verisons anywayas.
<unity> m_billybob: ubuntu used to boast that it had a fast non-graphical installer and i loved ubuntu for that. dunno whatever happened to that because now there is a bulky live cd loading graphical installer thing
<m_billybob> unity: i find it hard totell the difference between daper 6.06 LTS, and Debian Sarge, although im sure ubuntu is probably more up to date, but perhaps not
<Frogzoo> !ipv6 | xadloki
<barktpolar> What does this mean? http://www.pastebin.ca/365480
<ubotu> xadloki: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<rsampaio> I am in favor of a choice to have the normal instaler
<bahadunn> no one having problems with firefox and flash ?
<xadloki> i disabled IPv6 already :( no effect
<rsampaio> it takes too long to load the live cd then install
<m_billybob> unity: dapper 6.06 takes 5 minutes to install, or if you take your time, aroudn 15 minutes
<m_billybob> thats with a broadband connection of course.
<unity> m_billybob: lol and gentoo takes a coulpe of hours
<Dextorion> ax: Anyways.. in 2.4 kernels there was not much preemptibility, but there was a patch to enable high preemptibility. Which later on was included in 2.6 kernel. so..
<Dextorion> ax: What you are running is pretty much as preemptible as it gets. uhm..
<m_billybob> unity: yeah, well Ubuntu isnt exatly LFS either . . .
<m_billybob> exactly*
<ax> Dextorion: yeah, well, the ndiswrapper page says that this only works with preemption, and dmesg gives some failure from ndiswrapper saying preempt=no
<xadloki> I also ordered a new router if that would solve some issues... a WRT54GL
<Zarephath> Hi I need to learn how to redirect output going to /dev/dsp to file then encode to flac, ogg, mp3 etc. Anyone know how this can be accomplished?
* macsim is away: Je suis occup
<bimberi> !away | macsim
<ubotu> macsim: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<xadloki> since i'm unable to get into my router configuration through ubuntu
<m_billybob> unity: i personally, dont know of any 'perfect' distros, some do some thigns better than others, hell for some situations, I even prefer 'the dark side' ;)
<kondor21> question on filesytems n stuff.. I mounted my 2nd hdd in mnt as /mnt/hdb1 now disks manager says it isn't accessable .; any ideas?
<daviey> !permissions | kondor21
<ubotu> kondor21: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ajkochanowicz> I'm new to Ubuntu, so this should be easy:  I need to install an "apt" and the code starts with deb http://ubuntu...... do i enter this into terminal?  because it says "deb" command not found.
<SoulPropagation> ajkochanowicz: use dpkg -i
<Chamuco> which is the best/safest way to install software to test making two separate installations or a chroot? or is there another way
<SoulPropagation> instead of deb
<unity> m_billybob: i'm not sure how happy you'll be to hear that i'm probably going to uninstall ubuntu and throw gentoo onto this hard disk regardless of downtime
<Zarephath> ajkochanowicz: Try sudo apt-get install <package>
<daviey> ajkochanowicz, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list  and add the line.  Use "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"  and add it
<m_billybob> unity: give daper a try, and as fr as the 'zealot' *thing* use whatever makes you happy, personally though, I think you'd be making a mistake not trying dapper first.
<Proghead> Hey, when I launch Azureus it automatically escape in the few minutes after being opened, does anyone know what I should do, I was think to reinstall but it probably isn't the problem
<trins> Proghead, it runs better with the sun java
<Dimensions> Hiya which one of *buntu is lighter version but stable ?
<m_billybob> Dimensions: 6.06 dapper
<Chamuco> lighter xubuntu no?
<rsampaio> xubuntu
<Dextorion> ax: is that an error, or just that dmesg says "ndiswrapper version **** (preempt=no, ..) anyways?
<Dimensions> m_billybob:  thats heavy ... i guess
<HymnToLife> Proghead, here's what you should do : don't use Azureus :p
<rsampaio> is the fastest one
<SoulPropagation> How do I install a pack of cat/sys/inf files to ndiswrapper?
<m_billybob> Dimensions: elaborate, base install is ~400MB
<HymnToLife> rsampaio, whrong, cubuntu is
<m_billybob> Dimensions: as far as stability, its pretty dahmed stable
<kondor21> daviey  should i set it to 777 ?
<rsampaio> cubuntu?
<rsampaio> never heard about it
<HymnToLife> !cubuntu
<ubotu> cubuntu is an unofficial command-line based Ubuntu derivative. It includes a browser, an email client, a media player and many other useful applications. For installation instructions, see http://alecjw.googlepages.com/cubuntu-commandlineubuntu
<rsampaio> do you have a link? I need a light version for a server anyways
<ledbettj> Soul:  sudo ndiswrapper -i theinffile.inf
<Dimensions> well i am infact trying to install xubuntu on flash drive 2Gb but it wont install grub and crashes ... so i need a lighter one
<SoulPropagation> ledbettj: thanks
<daviey> kondor21, depends what you want; do you want any users on the system to add/delete/modify files?
<HymnToLife> it's basically an Ubuntu Server + some command line apps to do daily stuff
<ledbettj> after that you can check that it's installed with sudo ndiswrapper -l
<kondor21> daviey, yes
<m_billybob> Dimensions: from what I recal, of what I read, you neeed a LiveCD version, thats abotu al i know about that
<Dextorion> Ah.. ohwell.  Off to bed! nighty
<Chamuco> which is the best/safest way to install software to test making two separate installations or a chroot? or is there another wa
<n30n> ?ftp
<Dimensions> m_billybob:  i need persistent one ...
<n30n> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Dimensions> as complete OS ...
<Frogzoo> Chamuco: vmware probably - cept won't test hardware of course
<ajkochanowicz> thanks everyone, I think I'm getting it to work
<Chamuco> ty
<Proghead> HymnToLife What do you suggest me instead?
<m_billybob> Dimensions: i would suggest googling to find a howto perhaps, I know its possible (i think for what you'redoing) but i couldnt tell you how exactly
<nexousNET> How do I get my laptop to show the same output onto another monitor.
<nexousNET> Not so much dual screen but more like duplicate screen.
<HymnToLife> Proghead, KTorrent, but it's a bit biased ;)
<HymnToLife> there are others but I don't know them
<Dimensions> m_billybob:  i have installed slax and puppy linux ... but they are not of what i want ... i need all libraries of C++ and mobile etc ... but they are far smaller ...
<HymnToLife> anything will be better than Azureus anyway
<m_billybob> Dimensions: also, now that I do remember more, from what i remember, a lto of people use knoppix, even for a persistant install
<Dimensions> normally i use RH and *buntu
<m_billybob> Dimensions: knoppix is debian based, so . . .
<chacum> hola
<trins> !es | chacum
<ubotu> chacum: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dimensions> ummm thanks m_billybob would love to try it ... donno whats wrong with xubuntu though ... wont install grub ... it asks for location which by default gives as hd0 i have tried sda1 sda sdb aswell none works ...
<kondor21> daviey just saved my first file to hdb1,  kudos to you
<chacum> hola
<verbose> Dimensions: grub remaps your drives to its own names
<daviey> kondor21, you did it; i just showed you the guide!
<chacum> hay alguieen aqui???
<SoulPropagation> !es | chacum
<ubotu> chacum: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<m_billybob> Dimensions: that would be hdxx or sdxx
<turbolover>  hi, has anyone had a significant slowdown in performance in dapper drake after getting some updates?
<verbose> Dimensions: you can look at /boot/grub/device.map (or something like that) to see what your drive is called in grub
<chacum> como cambiar de canal?
<kondor21> daviey so many guides, finding the right one is the hard bit :)
<nexousNET> How do I get my laptop to show the same output onto another monitor. Both screens being the same.
<verbose> chacum: /part #ubuntu
<ledbettj> chacum: /join #ubuntu-es
<Dimensions> verbose:  if its not installed how can it tell me which one is mine ? ...
<Frogzoo> nexousNET: is this an ATI card?
<geemy> hiyas
<m_billybob> whatever, im a constant tinkerer, so i just go dow nthe list, until i find a workign solution, usualy the first go works, btu not always
<Dimensions> m_billybob:  yeah ... my usb by default has sda 2.1 GB and sdb 1mb (sdb has MBR ?)
<MybEvil_> Is there anyway to have winows and Ubuntu on the same machine
<MybEvil_> because i'm not sure if i'll like ubuntu.
<verbose> Dimensions: what are you trying to boot? are you running off the cd currently?
<m_billybob> Dimensions: hmm perhaps grub has issues instal the botloader on the USB device ?
<SoulPropagation> !dualboot | MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<JOAO_JR> hi alguem fala portugues
<chacum> hay algun chat en spanish??
<trins> !pt | JOAO_JR
<ubotu> JOAO_JR: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Frogzoo> MybEvil_: create a separate partition(s) to install ubuntu
<JOAO_JR> no
<SoulPropagation> chacum: #ubuntu-es
<turbolover> MyBEvil: install vmware for windows  on your machine and then isntall ubuntu on it, that or run a livecd
<Dimensions> verbose:  yeah ... im on live cd ... and trying to install on sda flash drive ...
<daviey> turbolover, there is a pre-built ubuntu image on vmware's webpage
<chacum> y como lo hago??
<Dimensions> a question verbose and m_billybob ...
<Dimensions> If my Flash Drive mounts as SDA 2 GB and SDB 1Mb and start location 1 is on SDB does that mean MBR is on SDB and Boot loader should be installed there ?
<verbose> sda and sdb are two separate drives
<trins> chacum, pon /join #ubuntu-es donde escribes (sorry for spanish)
<m_billybob> ruh row
<verbose> that's not just your flash dirve
<Dimensions> verbose:  if i remove my flash drive both goes away ... if i do fdisk for them sda starts from sector 63 while sdb is 1 till 62 ...
<SoulPropagation> I just installed drivers with ndiswrapper, now what do I do?
<HymnToLife> SoulPropagation, ndiswrapper -l
<imamation> how do I check the memory usage of a program in Linux? For execution time there is 'time', and for memory?
<verbose> Dimensions: that's not right, it should be sda1 and sda2 for 2 partitions, not sda and sdb
<HymnToLife> does it say "Driver installed, hardware present" ?
* m_billybob nods
<SoulPropagation> HymnToLife: yes
<HymnToLife> SoulPropagation, then sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<SoulPropagation> thank you
<HymnToLife> your if should appear in iwconfig then
<m_billybob> verbose: although you know BIOSes, can be wierd, and booting from USB, isnt exactly an exact 'art'
<verbose> m_billybob: he's booting off the cd though
<Dimensions> verbose:  normally there are no partitions on flash drive ... sda is whole disk and sdb is always with it having start of disk ...
<m_billybob> i can not figure out, for the life of me, though, why xbuntu would see the device are two seperate devices
<imamation> does anyone know how to check the memory footprint of a program? (the memory equivalent of 'time')
<verbose> Dimensions: umm, no
<m_billybob> verbose: hes trying to install a persistant install on a USB drive.
<verbose> m_billybob: i know, but the cd should still only see sda
<verbose> Dimensions: how about, unplug the drive then plug it back in and do `dmesg|tail`
<Dimensions> verbose:  sdb doesn't mount to any where but its in /dev only comes when i plug flash drive ...
<verbose> that should show the newly attached drive(s)
<SoulPropagation> HymnToLife: "No wireless extensions" on them all.
<m_billybob> Dimensions: what file system is on the USB drive ? some BIOSes wil have issue booting a USB device (thrumb) if its anything other than FAT
<verbose> Dimensions: did you repartition the drive and put a linux fs on it?
<Dimensions> m_billybob:  for trying out *buntu i tried ext3 but for puppy linux and Slax i had FAT ...
<m_billybob> Dimensions: either way, I would reccomend you research it further using google -> USB <distro> install ,-- or somethign similar
<verbose> Dimensions: try to fdisk it again and remove all partitions
<verbose> then start over
<verbose> something is very wrong
<verbose> if it's seeing sda and sdb
<m_billybob> Dimensions: its not exactly an easy thing to do, this coming fro ma person, such as myself, that has been mucking aroudn with computers since 81-82 . . .
<m_billybob> ive yet to get a working USB boot device yet, granted i havent tried very hard either
<turbolover> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<m_billybob> i have done a bit of reading on the subject however
<verbose> on new machines it's pretty trivial...new bioses automagically figure it out
<verbose> i've booted a few without doing anything special
<verbose> just changing the boot order
<hairulfr> WOOT! Automagically! That's the coolest word I've heard forever!
<hairulfr> Seriousley
<verbose> Dimensions: did you unplug and replug it and see what dmesg said?
<m_billybob> well, try doing it with XP. its a whole new balgame ;)
<verbose> m_billybob: yeah, haven't tried that
<m_billybob> verbose: i have  specific use for that, thats why i tried it (similar to remote booting / virus scanning)
<m_billybob> i dont think id trust Linux to handle NTFS partitions, atleast not quite yet
<verbose> m_billybob: yeah, that's pretty handy
<verbose> i've got to go to class, good luck Dimensions
<bluefox83> does anyone here know how to create a password for an infobot?
<ajkochanowicz> I must have tried downloading at least ten or so various files, and I always get 404 errors on one of the downloads in the package but not the others, am I doing something wrong here, or is this really the way it is?
<turbolover> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frogzoo> ajkochanowicz: you on dialup?
<bluefox83> !infobot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infobot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ajkochanowicz> no
<y0hm> I have a fresh Edgy command line (alt) install. I backed up my previous apt-cache folder on a shared drive. How can I install my deb packages from that shared drive instead of the repositories ?
<bluefox83> dangit..why the hell can't i get this damn thing to set a password?
<Frogzoo> ajkochanowicz: try a different repo
<SoulPropagation> how come I can't get my wireless running? ndiswrapper -l says it's plugged in and has the driver and I did the depmod/modprobe
<Dimensions> yeah verbose im pasting in pastebin ...
<y0hm> Do I edit my sources.list ?
<soundray> y0hm: just copy the packages to your new /var/cache/apt/archives folder
<cyberix> [17180457.460000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<cyberix> Where can I find this log?
<soundray> cyberix: /var/log/syslog
<y0hm> soundray thx
<wimpies> after upgrade to feisty perl complains about en_us.UTF-8 not properly defined as locale.  if I run locale-gen I see UTF-9.  where can I modify that ?
<cyberix> soundray: That file seems to contact exactly the same message
<Flannel> wimpies: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<foormea> ahey
<foormea> i tried gnomebaker and it won't import my dvd+rw session ; i've just tried graveman and unless i'm mistaken it can't import preivous sessions... do you have an idea what burning program i could use?
<Frogzoo> foormea: k3b
<mindstate> whats the best cd burning software CLI version?
<foormea> Frogzoo, thx i'll give it a try
<Flannel> !burn | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mindstate> gracias
<soundray> cyberix: /var/log/messages perhaps, but I'd be surprised if it contained anything else
<trins> foormea, growisofs its a great program to do this (terminal-based)
<royel> wimpies: try /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<y0hm> Soundray : I get "unable to execute /bin/cp: Argument list too long" when trying to cp the archives .
<y0hm> Soundray : I used : sudo  cp /share/archivebackup/*  /var/cache/apt/archives
<foormea> hum i'll try serpentine then
<soundray> y0hm: try "find /backup/location -name *.deb | xargs -i cp '{}' /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<foormea> thx
<foormea> ah
<foormea> i'll try k3b
<foormea> :D
<soundray> y0hm: oops, missed your second line
<soundray> y0hm: try "find /share/archivebackup -name *.deb | xargs -i cp '{}' /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<Dimensions> m_billybob:  and verbose: http://www.pastebin.ca/365508 .... i have pasted sda and sdb ...
<Proghead> hey is it normal to ain't see the content of the cd that I insert if I open them on the desktop? Do I have to use the terminal to access the content or it is a problem?
<wimpies> royel :if I do man cmd I get a warning : "can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct" Running locale shows it cannot set LC_CTYPE LC_MESSAGES AND LC_ALL because of 'no such file or directory'  ?????????
<foormea> just now my desktop's cdrom link was pointing to /media/cdrom and my dvd was actually mounted in /media/cdrom0
<Spartacus> If I'm going to install Ubuntu on a computer without an OS, how would I get the Boot Disk for it?
<foormea> try that.
<soundray> y0hm: another slight change: you probably have to do 'sudo cp' rather than just 'cp'
<Cryoniq> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<royel> wimpies: I'm not sure with it being Feisty, try the support channel for it, #ubuntu+1 .. I only suggested where you might look since that was what you originally asked
<foormea> Spartacus, ubuntu install cd is bootable..
<asdf25> anyone know how i can get embedded wav files working in firefox (specifically http://www.yourethemannowdog.com/)?
<Spartacus> Do I not need one?
<Ernz> Hi again macd: I have my drivers and stuff installed. Installed beryl but now whenever I run "beryl-manager" everything goes completely white!??? Any ideas?
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How do I delete and change filenames?
<Spartacus> LAZOR
<soundray> !cli | IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH
<ubotu> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> What command?
<trins> rm for remove, mv for move and rename
<misnix> man man to rtfm
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Thanks.
<y0hm> soundray : I did sudo , and your command gives me this : find : paths must precede expression .
<royel> soundray: you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink :)
<trins> royel: that is the most tipical phrase i heard in english.. LOL
<soundray> y0hm: escape the *:
<FabioBr> Hi, i'm having a problem with my tv tuner card...!!!
<soundray> y0hm: "find /share/archivebackup -name \*.deb | xargs -i cp '{}' /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<mindstate> whats the name of that software that lets u handle applications in your menu
<FabioBr> When i run lspci it doesn't appears on it!
<royel> trins: next time I will try to be more original
<kondor21> asdf25 it works on mine.  So it is do able but not sure how i did it.  I did install a lot of codec stuff the other day
<kbrosnan> asdf25: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins you need a plugin to play application/wav (I think that is the correct mime type)
<dahveed> hey guys, I have a question about automating driver creation on the installation of a new kernel if anyone might be able to offer some advice
<royel> mindstate: Alacarte?
<mindstate> royel, thank you :)
<psykidellic> hi, I am new to Ubuntu and just installed Ubuntu 6.1. I am trying to install gpdf package by using: apt-get install gpdf (I got the package name from http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=edgy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=pdf&searchon=names), its giving me error that no package with name gpdf? Any ideas?
<royel> mindstate: lucky me, what did I win?
<foormea> psykidellic, sudo aptitude search gpdf
<mindstate> royel, um a favor :p
<lufis> I installed KDE on a ubuntu box to try it out. Used it for a while, configured the theme to my liking, but decided to stick with gnome. Now all my gtk apps have a hideous KDE color scheme which I have been unable to reverse. Any ideas?
<dahveed> psyki, you could also use synaptic
<foormea> psykidellic, maybe it's not in the default reps
<mcphail> psykidellic: make sure you have enabled the universe repo
<royel> mindstate: sure?
<psykidellic> foormea: OKIE, hold on.
<y0hm> soundray : thx , just before your second command i did another cp , slighly different and it worked :)
<soundray> psykidellic: you have to enable repositories to install software.
<foormea> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe multiverse and everything
<soundray> y0hm: how?
<mindstate> royel, well depends on wut the favor is lol
<foormea> oh if you're beginning sudo gedit instead of sudo vim :D
<kondor21> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<royel> mindstate: oh, thought you were asking for one, I got ya now though :)
<lufis> remember to use gksudo with gui apps, though
<mindstate> royel, lol ok
<soundray> psykidellic: also, try evince instead of gpdf
<kondor21> !repositories psykidellic
<foormea> lufis, i'm not a linux guru but i never understand why should use gksudo for gui apps?
<mcphail> psykidellic: also, if you download a .deb file, you would usually install it with dpkg rather than apt-get
<royel> mindstate: I think were even, you had a brainfart first, an now I just did :)
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How do I use mv?
<kondor21> !repositories > psykidellic
<cables> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH, man mv
<mindstate> royel, ha yea your right lol
<royel> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: man mv
<lufis> foormea: I don't know the exact details, but it can potentially mess permissions up or something along those lines
<psykidellic> foormea: I have used vim before. Dont worry :)
<kondor21> im still figuring out how to use this bot :)
<foormea> oh ok
<trins> royel, no problem it's only an appoiment, it's only about i heard it in a lot of series and books, it's a corius think for me (I'm a ESL one)
<royel> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: also try: mv --help
<soundray> foormea: in most cases, it doesn't matter, but in certain circumstances you can end up with a locked sudo
<foormea> lufis, to me a sudo <gui app> & is equivalent to a gksudo <gui app>
<royel> trins: ESL?
<psykidellic> foormea: Everything is indeed commented out
<lufis> foormea: yes
<psykidellic> I will now read the repository info as given by other people
<dahveed> is there any way to automatically compile drivers on a kernel update, or does it have to be done manually each time?
<lufis> so sudo vim, not sudo gedit
<foormea> ah, ok
<trins> royel, English as Second Lenguage, yes
<LiteHedd1d> I can't write to my thumb drive can someone help?
<royel> trins: I see
<SoulPropagation> Anyone know how to get an Inprocomm IPN-2220 based wireless card up and running?
<SoulPropagation> 32-bit
<soundray> dahveed: it's not quite clear what you mean. When you compile a kernel, most of the stuff you compile is driver modules.
<lufis> LiteHedd1d: more details, please?
<LiteHedd1d> what would you like to know lufis?
<LiteHedd1d> i can't write to it
<royel> LiteHedd1d: how is it formatted?
<LiteHedd1d> vfat
<lufis> LiteHedd1d: well, what happens when you try?
<psykidellic> foormea: sudo aptitude search gpdf returns nothing
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. If I have a bluetooth USB dongle, and connect it to a mopile phone, how do I get access to that mobile phones storage, like photos, files etc?
<royel> !vfat | LiteHedd1d
<ubotu> LiteHedd1d: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<soundray> psykidellic: run 'sudo apt-get update' after changing sources.list
<mdgriffin> anyone using lowlatency on feisty?
<LiteHedd1d> cannot write. mounted read only
<hairulfr> Cryoniq: What kind of phone is it?
<soundray> psykidellic: and remember to try evince
<LiteHedd1d> er read only file system
<royel> LiteHedd1d: read the links above, you'll find usefull info
<Cryoniq> This one is a SonyEricsson T610
<soundray> mdgriffin: wrong channel
<mdgriffin> really?
<psykidellic> soundray: Thanks. will give Evince a shot. I dont know thoughj what it is, seems a pdf viewer. Anyway, thanks for the recommendation.
<timfrost> !info gpdf
<y0hm> mdgriffin : i have last week with varying results
<ubotu> gpdf: Portable Document Format (PDF) viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-4 (edgy), package size 768 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<soundray> mdgriffin: #ubuntu+1
<mdgriffin> ty
<betatux> !xpdf
<ubotu> xpdf: Portable Document Format (PDF) suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.01-9ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<SoulPropagation> psykidellic: Evince is real good.
<foormea> but isn't evince in default install anwyay?
<LiteHedd1d> doesn't seem to help me
<soundray> foormea: exactly
<LiteHedd1d> vfat should be writable in linux no?
<LiteHedd1d> it's mounted rw
<trins> I like xpdf, it's faster than evince
<Cryoniq> Got bluetooth to get serial from it and connect to it so it seem fine from there. Just feeling I should be able to mount to it somehow :) Maybe should google some about it.. *cough*
<mcphail> evince is sloooow on large files
<OuttaLuck> does ubuntu have a "default" root passwd when you install it?
<rsampaio> is there a package on universe for cinelerra?
<hairulfr> Cryoniq: Yeah, it can be troublesome, the usbcable will mount it as a drive though
<psykidellic> SoulPropagation: Aha, nice. I didnt knew evince existed
<LiteHedd1d> anyone?
<royel> !root | OuttaLuck
<ubotu> OuttaLuck: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<royel> OuttaLuck: no
<Cryoniq> hairulfr, aye.. Wireless is a bit more complicated as usual ^^
<foormea> !xft > foormea
<dahveed> soundray: well, I have several drivers I have to compile each time I upgrade the kernel: nvidia soundfoce, ivtv; and I am getting tired of compiling the drivers each time I update the kernel
<dahveed> soundray: sorry, this is the first time I have used xchat, and I dont know how to send pm's yet
<trins> LiteHedd1d, you must be able to write to the partition as root,  can you do it?
<soundray> !pm | dahveed
<ubotu> dahveed: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Zoffix> Hi, my cdrom doesn't want to open :| it has a DVD inside and I can view the files on it, but neither clicking "Unmount" nor pushing the button on CD-ROM itself opens it :/ Any ideas on how I can open it without rebooting?
<psykidellic> Also, I have a question - for installing lot of software I have to do sudo and command. It asks for my root password and when I enter, it works. But now I wanted to work under "root" as one of the software I am trying to install requires me to get into root. I did "su" and  entered the same password as "sudo" but it fails. I am 100% sure I am entering the right password
<dahveed> !pm | soundray like this?
<ubotu> soundray like this?: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<sbson> So sorry, I'm begginer. When i start xchat program, i connect this channel..
<SoulPropagation> psykidellic: sudo su
<hairulfr> Zoffix: Type eject in a term
<soundray> psykidellic: sudo requires your user password. There should be no root password. Use sudo -i for a root shell
<asdf25> anyone know how i can set firefox to use mozplugger rather than mozilla-mplayer for embedded wav files? mozplugger handles them correctly, but if i have mozilla-mplayer plugin installed that gets used instead and doesn't work
<soundray> SoulPropagation: please don't recommend sudo su. sudo -i is sane.
<daviey> psykidellic, remember that it's not recommended to use the s=root account, but you can sudo -i
<Zoffix> hairulfr, it says "Device or resource is busy"
<ajkochanowicz> I cannot for the life of me get nvidia drivers installed, I followed the ubuntu wiki instructions very strictly!
<SoulPropagation> soundray: Oh, cool thanks
<soundray> dahveed: no, read what ubotu said
<psykidellic> SoulPropagation: soundray: Thanks. Whats the difference between "sudo su" and "su"
<SoulPropagation> soundray: Didn't know that one ;)
<psykidellic> soundray: I gave gpdf a skip and installing evince now. It found the package also!
<soundray> psykidellic: evince should be part of the default installation
<foormea> yeah
<LiteHedd1d> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/LITEHEDDED/wlan_xp.exe': Read-only file system
<psykidellic> soundray: yup it was. I just updated to the latest version!
<Cryoniq> *hugs ubuntu forums* Turned out someone posted a really nice follow on how to deal with bluetooth and mobile phones etc with rfcomm :P
<daviey> SoulPropagation, there is also the worst of all "sudo bash" - that really should not be used
<soundray> !sudo | psykidellic
<ubotu> psykidellic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ajkochanowicz> has anyone else had problems installing nvidia drivers?
<SoulPropagation> daviey: Thanks
<foormea> LiteHedd1d, ntfs without rw support?
<taser> I've just finished the Feisty install, but I'd like to return to the previous version of Evolution (2.8.1). Is there any way I can do it with Synaptic? All it shows id the latest experimental version.
<OuttaLuck> ahhh, ok, thanks
<LiteHedd1d> it's fat
<LiteHedd1d> thumb drive
<dahveed> I have several drivers I have to compile each time I upgrade the kernel: nvidia soundfoce, ivtv; and I am getting tired of compiling the drivers each time I update the kernel, is there a way to automate it?
<foormea> did you sudo cp or cp?
<soundray> psykidellic: su allows you to execute a program as another user. It is less safe than sudo to use for root.
<LiteHedd1d> /dev/sda1 on /media/LITEHEDDED type vfat (rw)
<LiteHedd1d> i was root
<daviey> taser, why would you want to
<daviey> taser, you would need to add the edgy repo's - but it is HIGHLY unrecommended!
<crimeboy> hello, anyone knows how to enable bitmap fonts on the edgy, i try dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig but dont works
<royel> LiteHedd1d: did Ubuntu automount it, or did you use a command to mount it?
<LiteHedd1d> i mounted it
<taser> daviey: The latest version of Evolution has a lot of functionality turned off.
<LiteHedd1d> same thing when buntu automounted it
<macd> taser, mixing repos is frowned upon, bigtime.
<soundray> SoulPropagation: 'sudo -i' gives you a proper set of environment variables. If you use any of 'sudo su', 'sudo bash', 'sudo su -', you can end up with mixed environments. Dangerous if you use ~ for example.
<daviey> taser, join #ubuntu+1
<taser> There's a pop-up when you start Evolution that says that people who have anger problems should avoid it. I'm thinking of my wife, and how frustrated she gets.
<enrold> hi
<L0cKd0wN> can someone here help me with applying an "emerald" theme?
<royel> LiteHedd1d: try passing these options:fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<y0hm> Soundray : apt-get is still downloading from the repos after copying the archives :/
<LiteHedd1d> will do royel
<CVirus> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<L0cKd0wN> I have the emerald settings menu, but I haven't figured out how to turn the theme ON
<cables> L0cKd0wN, go to #ubuntu-effects for beryl help
<soundray> y0hm: if there's a newer version in the repo, it will still download. Make sure that permissions on debs are -rw-r--r--, owned by root:root
<Omni-> so, I want to dual boot with windows, I have a raid 0 setup. Is there anyway to have them dual boot in a raid array? I downloaded the alternate edgy disc, and it didnt pick them up either
<psykidellic> soundray: Thanks. Understood by reading the docs.
<y0hm> Soundray : ok I'll check that .
<pb> does evolution 2.8.1 work with exchange server?
<dahveed> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> psykidellic: it took me a while to understand sudo, but now I don't want to go back to logging in as root
<hairulfr> L0cKd0wN: Did you set up xorg.conf properly?
<soundray> dahveed: write a script?
<y0hm> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<L0cKd0wN> hairulfr, i added the repos in the ubuntuguide.org wiki and followed their setup accordingly, don't recall messing directly with xorg.conf
<hairulfr> L0cKd0wN: Then that's your problem,
<L0cKd0wN> hm
<L0cKd0wN> this problem is about a week old for me, so i just don't remember messing with the xorg.conf
<hairulfr> L0cKd0wN: paste your xorg.conf in pastebin
<L0cKd0wN> k
<y0hm> Soundray : It's working now ! thx
<dahveed> soundray: I was hoping there was some sort of automation out there; it seems like something a lot of people would have to deal with
<soundray> y0hm: permissions?
<soundray> dahveed: few ubuntu users even compile their own kernel.
<y0hm> Soundray : no , the permissions were ok , the first packages I installed were indeed newer versions !
<psykidellic> Okie, one more question before I get back to playing with Ubuntu. I installed XChat-gnome and Evince using apt-get. Now xchat-gnome is there in my applications/internet menu but Evince is not there in any menu. Do I have to do something special to get an application in the application menu?
<Omni-> so, I want to dual boot with windows, I have a raid 0 setup. Is there anyway to have them dual boot in a raid array? I downloaded the alternate edgy disc, and it didnt pick them up either
<L0cKd0wN> http://rafb.net/p/hcpByr75.html
<soundray> y0hm: what was the cp trick you used?
<dahveed> soundray: when the help came about pm's, all it told me was that I should not pm someone without asking; not sure if that was what you intended
<SoulPropagation> can you scan for access points using ndiswrapper
<Flannel> dahveed: on freenode, you need to be registered with nickserv before you can query
<White_Lightning> is there any way to make ubuntu automatically log in to an account and totally bypass the logon screen? I've got a box that I'm setting up as a pvr and I want to vnc in to it, which I can do, but right now I have to hook up to it, log in, and THEN I can vnc.
<soundray> dahveed: yes. You sounded like you wanted to pm me for some reason. I do support in the channel, not on pm.
<foormea> oh yeah something i wanted to ask. i use conky, and in my .conkyrc i've got "use_xft yes" and "xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=10". my problem is: 1. whatever size i put, size will always be the same on screen. 2. how do i know what fonts i've got on my system? :D (sorry i'm still a newb)
<hairulfr> L0cKd0wN: What gfx-card do you have?
<Zoffix> Hi, my cdrom doesn't want to open :| it has a DVD inside and I can view the files on it, but neither clicking "Unmount" nor pushing the button on CD-ROM itself, nor executing `eject` opens it :/ It gives me `umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy` and I don't think anything is using the DVD inside :/ Any ideas on how I can open it without rebooting?
<cables> White_Lightning, yep. Go to System>Administration>Login Window, then the Security tab.
<y0hm> Soundray , well it wasn't really a trick . instead of : cp /bla/archivebackup/*  , I did cp /bla/archivebackup/*.deb
<L0cKd0wN> nvidia 6600
<dahveed> soundray: also, I am only compiling the drivers, not the kernel (as far as I know), it just requires the kernel src to compile
<SoulPropagation> Zoffix: stick a paper clip into that little hole by the button
<White_Lightning> so automatic login
<White_Lightning> thanks I should have seen that before
<Flannel> White_Lightning: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch12s01.html
<hairulfr> L0cKd0wN: Ok, first off, you need to get the drivers installed
<Zoffix> SoulPropagation, heeh, I got no holes :{
<mcphail> Zoffix: you can try sudo umount -l /media/cdrom0
<dahveed> soundray:sorry, I thought you were pming me since it is always red when you put my name in front.  :)  Sorry, I'm new to irc
<soundray> White_Lightning: System-Administration-Login Window. You can set autologin on one of the tabs.
<jvai> hey ppl
<soundray> dahveed: no worries :)
<Zoffix> mcphail, ah \o/ awesome. Thanks ;)
<mcphail> Zoffix: np
<L0cKd0wN> pretty sure they are already, since the resolution is ok, and i think device manager detects that i have the card
<soundray> y0hm: you can delete outdated packages from your cache with 'sudo apt-get autoclean'. Frees up disk space.
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How can I navigate to a parent directory in the terminal?
<daviey> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH,  cd ..
<tompouce> Hi!
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Thanks.
<soundray> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: everything you are asking are FAQs. Please read the page that ubotu will send you:
<dahveed> soundray: so, is there a way to set a script to run on a kernel update, or something of that sort that doesn't require me to do it?
<soundray> !cli > IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH
<daviey> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH, or to go to root directory cd / or your home directory cd ~/
<royel> trins: should I tell the horse an water joke again :)
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Yes!
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> I love jokes!
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Just kidding.
<preaction> you can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him think?
<SoulPropagation> royel: what is it?
<soundray> dahveed: whenever you run a sequence of commands repeatedly, you can let a script do the job instead.
<royel> SoulPropagation: preaction: lol, nice ending..  Soul, I was being a lil bit mean :)
<dahveed> soundray: yeah, I know :)  I am curious if I can set that script to simply run when a certain event occurs (in this case a kernel update)
<SoulPropagation> gotcha!
<foormea_> grrrrrrrrr stupid isp
<foormea_> sorry, did anyone answer my questions about xft and conky?
<dahveed> soundray: I can do the driver upgrades, but I setup my brother on ubuntu, and he does not know how to do these things; so instead he just doesn't update his machine unless I visit him because it breaks mythtv
<royel> !repeat | foormea_
<ubotu> foormea_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<preaction> dahveed: you could write a script that keeps track of what kernel is installed, and if a new kernel gets installed it will run something and then update the kernel version it keeps track of. since no matter what a reboot has to happen for a new kernel to get installed, make it a shutdown script perhaps?
<foormea_> haha ok royel
<suguru> How can Ubuntu Edgy Elf print to Canon pixma ip1500?  System Printing just installs ip4000 which just blinks the light and empties the job wo anything printed.
<trins> royel, LOL
<FryLAPPY> anyone have any ideas why my network connection would be horribly slow for lan traffic?
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> My GUI is screwed. :(
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How can I reinstall X?
<dahveed> preaction: hum...I suppose I could do that; it seems like a startup would be better though, as it would reference the current running kernel
<daviey> FryLAPPY, are you using a hub or switch?
<Wuilliam> hi to all: im installing drivers Ati radeon x550, flollowing this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide during the process it happened http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6795/ who can help me????????
<FryLAPPY> gateway from ISP, and then a swich in my room in addition to that
<dahveed> preaction: do you know where I would set something to run on startup (not login)
<y0hm> Wuilliam : lol
<preaction> dahveed: an init script is what you want, i think ubuntu edgy uses a new kind of init
<soundray> suguru: Pixma printers are poorly supported in edgy. I had to buy a Turboprint driver for mine. Feisty will come with opensource Pixma drivers.
<y0hm> Wuilliam : no comprende :)
<dahveed> preaction: do I just have to put it in init.d?
<Omni-> so no one in here knows about ubuntu and raid?
<Wuilliam> y0hm: q paso sabes que paso
<FryLAPPY> Omni-: i just set up raid on ubuntu the other day
<preaction> dahveed: no, you have to do something else, and in fact it might not be an init script you need
<y0hm> Wuilliam : I don't speak Spanish ... :)
<royel> Wuilliam: no hablo espanol amigo
<Omni-> FryLAPPY - I want to dual boot with windows. But ubuntu wont pick up my array. I downloaded the alternate disc, and got the same
<grte> Does anyone know which file urxvt draws it's settings from?
<FryLAPPY> oh, i didn't install to an array
<FryLAPPY> nm
<Wuilliam> y0hm: i need to install acceletarion 3d, but i'm following that guide and i haveing problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6795/
<ctothej> I was instructed to use this command: "sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb" so I can mount a usb device to vmware. Now, even after a restart, my computer wont recognize any hotplug usb device (ie. flash drive). How can I fix this?
<soundray> Omni-: is it a hardware RAID?
<Omni-> soundray - yes, and apparently linux hates raid?
<y0hm> Wuilliam : I know but your paste is in Spanish :)
<preaction> dahveed: i found a blog post about it: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Wuilliam> royel: tengo problemas con esos vinculos que te di
<royel> !es | Wuilliam
<ubotu> Wuilliam: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> Omni-: not at all. Linux's software raid support is better than many hardware raids.
<soundray> !raid | Omni-
<ubotu> Omni-: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Wuilliam> y0hm: ejeje yeahhh, mmmm yeah. im not good whit english
<dahveed> preaction: thanks, that looks like it would work.  Now to write my first ubuntu script :)
<Wuilliam> royel: can u read that plz, can u help me???
<soundray> Omni-: it's just that when you have a hardware raid and you want a root fs on it, you have to add the raid support to the initramfs.
<royel> Wuilliam: sorry, my spanish is not very good, try the spanish channels
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How do I change my nick?
<royel> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: /nick <newnick>
<posingaspopular> there you go
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> I did that.
<preaction> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: i suggest reading an IRC tutorial, in fact, i suggest asking google first before asking the question anything
<posingaspopular> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: you can pm me if you want
<royel> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: I suggest changing it to /nick Google :)
<Omni-> soundray - is thisgoing to be as much of a pain as beryl, or should I just run the 2 OS's on the 2HD's seperately?
<rfschmid> !whitescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whitescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<L0cKd0wN> so beryl left my system pretty much unusable
<L0cKd0wN> was forced to reboot
<L0cKd0wN> must be something im doing wrong... *scratches head*
<royel> Can someone tell me how to turn on my computer?
<soundray> Omni-: I can't answer that. I don't know what hardware you have, and I know nothing about your troubleshooting patience and experience.
<hairulfr> L0cKd0wN: You need to install the nvidia drivers first,
<L0cKd0wN> kmod-nvidia im sure is installed
<L0cKd0wN> anyway to make sure?
<royel> I'm sorry, I was just being ugly ugly ugly :)
<y0hm> royel : u need to kickstart it with a high voltage power source :)
<soundray> royel: to turn on your computer, you need Windows. They are like holes in the wall with movable glass screens. Open one of them and push your computer out through it.
<trins> royel, what's a computer?
<trins> LOL
<bluefox83> ok, how do you get an infobot to stop responding to all questions in pm?
<bluefox83> i want it to respond where it is asked..
<L0cKd0wN> interesting how his response illicits a greater response, than a REAL problem : \
<dick-richardson> how do you enter ascii characters?
<pb> how do you install ubuntu in webtv console?
<soundray> L0cKd0wN: sorry, I (and probably others) get fed up with real problems sometimes.
<dahveed> LockdOwN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336205&highlight=beryl+white+screen
<Orfeous> what apt-sources to use for latest packages for ubuntu 6.10 (edgy) ?
<jrib> !repos | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dick-richardson> holding down the alt key and typing in the number doesn't work :(
<soundray> L0cKd0wN: especially if there are more appropriate channels for asking those questions
<L0cKd0wN> this one is way more active :)
<L0cKd0wN> dahveed, not sure what i experienced was that 'whitescreen'
<royel> soundray: I found it I think, it says Microsoft Windows.. is that right?
<unop> dick-richardson,  what do you need these characters for?
<timfrost> bluefox83: how are you asking the questions?
<soundray> L0cKd0wN: that's like looking for your key under the streetlight instead of where you lost it.
<bluefox83> timfrost, in channel
<L0cKd0wN> i think it's safe to assume many people here have beryl/emerald themes working, since it's an ubuntu channel....
<dahveed> L0cKd0wN: sorry, that was rfschmid
<dick-richardson> unop: general usage...one application I'm working w/now is trying to put the cent symbol in one of my shell scripts
<bluefox83> timfrost, no matter where iask questions, the reply is always in pm..
<rfschmid> dahveed: Did I do something wrong?
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: no.  #ubuntu-effects is the place to assume that ;)  most people here probably don't.
<dahveed> rfscmid: are you having white-screen issues with beryl?
<L0cKd0wN> :(
<L0cKd0wN> http://rafb.net/p/xfm8aS74.html
<jrib> Orfeous: those pages aren't very clear, but just use !easysource and make sure you have edgy-updates and edgy-security
<rfschmid> dahveed: Yes, but I asked in #ubuntu-effects, not here.
<mindstate> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> royel: no, pull the plug immediately. Your system has dangerous malware on it.
<dahveed> rfschmid: yeah, I saw you do a help to the bot about it; found this if you didnt get an answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336205&highlight=beryl+white+screen
<Bill_Gates> someone call me ?????
<trins> bitch
<soundray> L0cKd0wN: if you don't get an answer here, it's because people who read the channel don't know it. Not because they dislike you.
<unop> dick-richardson,  would the gnome-character-map help?  if you want something from the command-line you can create a function "function chr () { perl -e 'print chr pop' "$@"; };" and use it like "chr 97" or "chr 132", etc
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<rfschmid> dahveed: Yeah, I'm not having much luck here. Thanks for the link.
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: ?
<IdleOne> trins,
<poningru> ...
<Wolfe> anyone wanna help a noob :8
<Hobbsee> !language trins
<royel> !ohmy | trins
<Hobbsee> !language | trins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language trins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<L0cKd0wN> soundray, i know, just had this problem for a while (6 or 7 days), want it solved heh
<cwoodall> Ill help
<ubotu> trins: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<poningru> IdleOne: use !ohmy
<cwoodall> Wolfe: I'll help
<HymnToLife> Wolfe, just ask your question, we'll help if we can.
* trins sorry
<Wolfe> ok
<cwoodall> shoot
<Wolfe> this is a bad error... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/71594
<Wolfe> which im getting
<IdleOne> poningru, I jumped the gun yeah i thought it was going to be a long spam of curses :/
<dick-richardson> unop: thank you :D
<Wolfe> i tried the alt cd, but it still doesn't work...
<unop> dick-richardson,  which one did you pick?
<Wolfe> the k ubuntu people said it was the server... and said to go here
<Wolfe> (meaning they had no idea)
<dick-richardson> unop: channel map panel applet...copies it to the clipboard
<Flannel> Wolfe: the alternate CD has the same problem?  that's abnormal.
<dick-richardson> probably not the 'hard-core' way to do it, but it got it done
<rfschmid> Hey, how do I force apt to install a specific version of a package?
<dahveed> rfschmid: check out: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=3756
<cwoodall> WOlfe: I have no idea
<unop> dick-richardson,  yea, thing is it needs gnome .. anyway, you got what you wanted :)
<bluefox83> Wolfe, check your bios, make sure you are using the correct video card setting..
<cwoodall> Wolfe: ya try alternate
<Wolfe> i did cwoo, and still nothing
<dimeotane> Yay!  I'm now running xubuntu on a p2 -233mhz inspiron 7000... 160ram and 6g HD.... xubuntu rox... new life for 'old junk'  :-D
<cwoodall> Wolfe: Then try Kubuntu install or Xubuntu install just incase
<timfrost> bluefox83: more info needed.  Notice that a request that has '| nick' will address the response to that nick.  Similarly, using '> nick' requests that the reply be a PM.
<Wolfe> i did
<Wolfe> same error
<shwag> how do I format my usb keychain? If it automounts, I cant format because its mounted. If its not automounted, /dev/sdd no longer exists.
<cwoodall> Wolfe: wow
<Wolfe> it works on one comp, but not the other
<Wolfe> for instance, i burned it twice
<royel> dimeotane: haha, well done
<Wolfe> one cd for each comp
<cwoodall> Wolfe: ok lets see I am not sure here I think I grt a simular error with DSL on a comp at school (dont ask)
<Wolfe> and they work for this comp (a dell P.O.S.) but not the other (a nice HP)
<rfschmid> dahveed: I'll check that one too. Again, thanks.
<macd> Wolfe, are you using the alternate install CD? the kernel team suggests that fixes your issue.
<bluefox83> Wolfe, using on onboard video card or an addon?
<bluefox83> *an
<Wolfe> integrated
<bluefox83> ok
<Wolfe> and yea, alt cd
<needtoknow> sudo apt-get supervirus
<needtoknow> run that ^^^
<rmd_> throw an "install" in there and you might download/install a package
<cwoodall> Wolfe: hmm, thinking. are u sure u have the right proccessor type? Did you maybe get 64 instead of 32
<Wolfe> lol
<soundray> shwag: 'sudo umount /media/usbdisk', then you should be able to partition and format.
<Wolfe> one sec, ill check
<bluefox83> Wolfe, make sure that it has your video ram set correctly, if it's too high you get that error..which is pretty much a useless error unless you've had the problem before and figured it out
<needtoknow> ;-)
<Wolfe> it has a 64
<Wolfe> this one im not sure though
<cwoodall> sudo rm -r /*
<Wolfe> could a 64 proccesor hinder it?
<dimeotane> It was like christmas today, I got a nice package of shipit CD's all fancy with nice logos.  Much prettier than my CDR burns with sharpie writing on em
<cwoodall> (WARNING DONT DO IT)
<bluefox83> doubt it
<cwoodall> no
<rfschmid> Anyone know how to force apt to install a specific version of a package, rather than the latest?
<Wolfe> apt-get moo
<cwoodall> WOlfe: 32 will install on 64 fine
<needtoknow> I fix a linux game so people can play it on ubuntu then they go and ban me for being a nussance
<jrib> cwoodall: why would you type that?
<soundray> shwag: if the filesystem has a label, substitute the label for 'usbdisk'
<dimeotane> Wish there was shipit CDs for Xubuntu though
<Flannel> cwoodall: thats liable to get you banned
<macd> Wolfe, your problem cant be solved atm without upstream (debian) fixing the kernel source.
<cwoodall> I know
<cwoodall> Flannel: I know I am mean
<Wolfe> NOOOOOO
<needtoknow> me: Farts
<shwag> soundray: weird...that worked. Doesnt work if you unmount graphically though.
<Wolfe> so theres nothing i can do!?
<needtoknow> : farts
<cwoodall> Wolfe: try a different distro or use Dapper
<Wolfe> distro?
<needtoknow> me/ farts
<cwoodall> I'd say go with Dapper
* needtoknow farts
<macd> Wolfe, not really atm, or use dapper as it uses the 2.6.10 kernel.
<__mikem> needtoknow perhaps THATS why you got banned
<needtoknow> Most likly
<keitaro1985> Can anyone help me? I just installed kde-desktop package with ubuntu 6.06, and now my USB mouse doesn't work. During boot the optical light goes off. I've been googling for answers but can't find any.
<Wolfe> whats the diff between dapper and 6.10 or whatever
<cwoodall> Wolfe: Ya either use Dapper or another distro (Debian is the closest)
<soundray> shwag: you can only 'eject' graphically
<macd> needtoknow, keep on topic (support) or move to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<cwoodall> Wolfe: 7.04 is less stable actually
<macd> cwoodall, the problem exists with kernel  > = 2.6.16
<grte> Alright, got urxvt looking the way I like.
<grte> Now, last thing...
<cwoodall> macd: I didn't know
<grte> Does anybody know if it's possible to make urxvt go fullscreen like gnome-terminal?
<shwag> soundray: that allowed me to fdisk, still cant format though.  mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdd1 contains a mounted file system.
<josh_> hello all
<josh_> I keep getting the error message "There are differences between boot sector and its backup. Not Autofixing" in relation to my external usb hard drive. I have read that you can change the settings in /etc/fstab from 0 1 to 0 0 as a work around but thats not what im looking for.
<Wolfe> what does sudo rm -r /*
<grte> Wolfe: Bad things
<cwoodall> Wplfe: That will wipe everythign
<grte> Wolfe: That will attempt to delete your entire root directory.
<y0hm> grte : u can define geometry with urxvt
<shwag> soundray: err...automount kicked in after the partitioning finished.
<cwoodall> Wolfe: DONT do it
<shwag> soundray: just had to umount again
<macd> cwoodall, the newer kernels are compiled with HIGHMEM64G support (PAE) and PAE is not supported in Via/Epia.
<trins> Wolfe, lol the apocalipshis in your filesystem
<grte> y0hm: Yeah, but I don't want it to start fullscreen.
<P235> can someone tell me how to find out more info on the ram of my laptop?
<y0hm> I see ...
<royel> Wolfe: Dapper is Ubuntu's golden child.. it is designed to be a Long Lasting edition using only STABLE packages, where-as Edgy an Feisty might be fairly stable they are also more cutting edge an often will have bugs..
<P235> as in brand/make?
<grte> It just want it to be a button I can toggle into and out of with.
<rmd_> Wolfe, best not to do that, but it probably wont do much, since it wont force read-only files to be erased.
<cwoodall> Wolfe: U should edit ur .basrc (or zshrc) so it checks whenever u rm
<soundray> shwag: disable automounting for now (Sys-Prefs-Removable Drives...)
<NkZ> Greetings Guys, Good nite.
<rmd_> Wolfe, but you'll looze lots of cool stuff that you want to have around
<cwoodall> WOlfe: Many people use Dapper
<Wolfe> ok, so try dapper?
<Wolfe> ok
<cwoodall> Wolfe: Ya
<kevCast> How do I install gnome themes?
<y0hm> grte : setup a hotkey maybe ?
<josh_> where is a good place to get help?
<Wolfe> is it noticably different?
<soundray> !themes | kevCast
<cwoodall> Wolfe: you wont be missign out on much
<ubotu> kevCast: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<grte> Yeah, but how would I go about doing that?
<cwoodall> Wolfe: U gonna run Beryl
<needtoknow> mitur binesderty
<Wolfe> is that a question or a statement?
<Wolfe> lol
<y0hm> !xbindkeys !grte
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<NkZ> Guys, I have a Question regarding gDesklets. Everytime I run it all the Desklets I have active show up (Taking space) on the windows list, How can I solve this?
<royel> Wolfe: I only use Dapper an will not change that till teh replacement for Dapper comes around, which will be quite some time from now
<cwoodall> Wolfe: Question
<jvai> p235, type "top" in the terminal
<dimeotane> royel:  how many megs are all the security updates for dapper now?  I'm giving my shipit CD's out like candy... but wasn't sure about how bad the updates are by now...
<cwoodall> Wofle: sry
<trins> josh_, any place without layers ^_^
<needtoknow> mitur binesderty <--say that
<kevCast> System-->Preferences-->Theme, I know. But when I highlight the folder with the theme, it says it's an invalid format.
<cwoodall> Wolfe: Cause if I remember Dapper isnt as easy to set up
<y0hm> grte : check that
<josh_> ?:|
<Wolfe> ._.
<mindstate> anyone know why when i click write in serepentine nothing happens?
<Wolfe> im gunna hate it arn't i?
<trins> oops, lawyer
<royel> dimeotane: I think it was around 190 ??
<macd> its been said over and over again that dapper should be used anywhere productivity is necc. edgy and feisty are not widely supported atm.
<trins> :)
<cwoodall> Wolfe: Only for BEryl
<grte> That's an option, I suppose.
<cwoodall> Wolfe: Everythign else is good
<grte> I was hoping for something a little more elegant.
<P235> jvai, I was hoping more along the lines of model number and manufacturer
<whileimhere> Is there a stripped down version of Ubuntu that doesnt have all the extra apps like openoffice and gnomegames?
<cwoodall> Wolfe: you will be more than fine with Dapper.
<macd> whileimhere, ubuntu-server
<rmd_> mindstate, that's a pretty broad question.
<Wolfe> ok
<Wolfe> i know a friend that knows Beryl, so its ok =P
<cwoodall> Wolfe: you could try and change teh respiratories oncew u get it working and upgrade to Edgy but AI dont think that will avoid the problem
<josh_> trins: lol... thats a start...... now I know where not to get help
<jvai> ooops. my bad @ p235... crucial's site wont work in linux..
<NkZ> Guys, I have a Question regarding gDesklets. Everytime I run it all the Desklets I have active show up (Taking space) on the windows list, How can I solve this?
<dimeotane> what's the major change between dapper and edgy?
* rmd_ ponders switching from Abiword to Open Office
<macd> cwoodall, it would not solve the problem, since the kernel is the problem.
<Lurner> Hey guys.. Tomorrow I have to go and use this ubuntu laptop to control a cisco router.. In order to do that I have to telnet out the serial port.. How do I start to do that on this ubuntu box ?
<grte> Newer kernel and newer Gnome.
<Flannel> dimeotane: newer versions of software, and upstart
<cwoodall> Wolfe: good. I dont knwo how much different it is
<whileimhere> With Ubuntu Server can Gnome be installed via apt ?
<shwag> soundray: i fdisked the entire hdd but for some reason my usb key still loads with a drive and a CD-ROM icon. as if it thinks it has an internal cdrom too.
<Flannel> whileimhere: yes.  You'll also want to swap the kernel for the desktop one though
<rmd_> whileimhere, absolutely.
<unop> whileimhere,  there's a version of ubuntu (the netinstall) that has no graphical stuff at all .. you can install the base first and then add on what you need later
<kevCast> Does anyone know why when I highlight the folder with all of the theme information, it says the format is invalid? Do I have to install it bit by bit?
<cwoodall> macd: ok I just said that i didnt know how effective it would be. Thanks for that though. Knowing me that would eb the first thing I did
<Lurner> .
<cwoodall> kevCast: easy
<P235> jvai, ah, okay, thanks.
<cwoodall> kevCast: U have to put in the tar.gz
<Lurner> Hey guys.. Tomorrow I have to go and use this ubuntu laptop to control a cisco router.. In order to do that I have to telnet out the serial port.. How do I start to do that on this ubuntu box ?
<cwoodall> kevCast: not the folder I had the same problem
<jvai> np
<kevCast> Put what in the tar.gz?
<soundray> shwag: Sys-Prefs-Removable Drives ?
<whileimhere> Okay. I was wondering because when I have been doing installs I have to remove openoffice since no one uses it and the games and ekiga and such
<P235> jvai, if you haven't installed it already you should try htop intead of top
<jvai> htop?
<Lurner> is there a terminal program of some sort built in ?
<cwoodall> kevCast: when u dl the themes they coem packaged right
<unop> Lurner,  you dont telnet out a serial port :) you telnet to an IP address .. anyway you are probably after !minicom
<unop> !minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<Lurner> how do I direct it to send it's output to the serial port
<cwoodall> kevCast: keepem like that and then use that
<Lurner> ( yes there is the serial port on this laptop)
<cwoodall> kevCast: font change a thing from the dl
<P235> jvai, it's top, but with a few more bells and whistles.
<kevCast> cwoodall: Yes, but I believe that didn't work either. Hold on, let me try it.
* josh_ boot sector is unfixable
<Flannel> whileimhere: you might be interested in some other window manager, there are plenty of them.
<jvai> p235 not installed by default like top?
<unop> ubotu, tell Lurner about minicom
<Lurner> I no speak english so good
<NkZ> Anyone can help me with the Gdesklets Issue?
<geeksauce> are SMB and samba shares compatible with each other?
<_stewie> how come my wireless internet doesn't work on ubuntu?
<jvai> <--- googling htop
<unop> geeksauce,  samba uses the SMB/CIFS protocol .. so yes and no
<kevCast> cwoodall: Nope, says it's invalid.
<jvai> or..
<P235> jvai, I use 6.10 and it didn't come installed for me.  Search it with aptitude though.
<shwag> soundray: nah...this is something on the disk. on macs or windows the usbkey pulls up a cdrom too. But strangely formating the entire drive doesnt get rid of it...so its more then just a partition.
<jvai> !htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<cwoodall> kevCast: odd
<shwag> soundray: ive never seen something like this though
<kevCast> cwoodall: And frustating.
<cwoodall> kevCast give me the link to the one ur using
<NkZ> _stewie: You need to config Wireless on Ubuntu, It's a pain in the rear.
<cwoodall> kevCast: maybe I can find the problem ( the exact theme )
<kevCast> cwoodall: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32765755/
<NkZ> _stewie: Use Ndiswrapper.
<geeksauce> unop: if i share via SMB protocol then both windows and *NIX systems will be able to read, correct?
<wilmar> ol
<_stewie> Nkz thanks
<rmd_> _stewie, it depends on what brand card you're using. and what you mean by "not working"
<NkZ> _stewie: You're using Ubuntu 6.10 right?
<rmd_> he may not need ndiswrapper...
<unop> geeksauce,  only those *nix computers with a smbclient can access samba/smb shares
<cwoodall> kevCast: nice theme
<soundray> shwag: they put the strangest things into those sticks now. I saw one the other day that was labelled as 2GB, but it had two 1.6GB partitions on it, and I found no way to change them.
<_stewie> let me check.
<jvai> got it @ p235, "sudo apt-gtet install htop"
<_stewie> i tried on live actually
<_stewie> its does works with the wirred tho
<NkZ> rmd_ That's true.
<cwoodall> kevCast: I prefer more Giloche Like themes but wtvr
<P235> jvai, I like it, maybe you will too
<kevCast> cwoodall: lol, thanks. Did it work for you?
<cwoodall> kevCast: 1 sec
<cwoodall> kevCast: odd its a zip
<rmd_> _stewie, your first step might be to "iwconfig" and see if your card is even being recognized
<geeksauce> unop: what protocol do *NIX systems use to share files "out of the box"?
<jvai> ooooo! ty so much @ p235, it kinda has the wavemon thingy goin on w/ it!! colorful!
<NkZ> Depends on the card. There's a site, if I am not wrong, that tells you about the cards supported directly by Ubuntu without ndiswrapper.
<h4lfl1ng> sup guys!
<shwag> soundray: through ubuntu forum I found this, http://www.u3.com/uninstall/
<P235> jvai, welcome
<jvai> ty soo much @ p235
<kevCast> cwoodall: That's probably what threw me off. Deviantart doesn't recognize tar.gz I believe.
<geeksauce> unop: just curious, as everything in this house runs on linux or OSX besides my office pc
<unop> geeksauce,  errm, depends -- NFS usually, but FTP, WebDAV, etc can be used too
<cwoodall> kevCast: try right clicking on it click Create Archive and make a tar.gz
<soundray> geeksauce: none. But NFS would be the traditional unix way of sharing directories across networks.
<cwoodall> kevCast: install that
<dimeotane> what's the better choice easyubuntu or automatix?  (yes, I know it's not officially recommended, but I need a quick install for all the *other* stuff
<macd> geeksauce, you can also have windows clients access NFS via Services for Unix.
<rmd_> _stewie, NkZ, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowTo/
<cwoodall> kevCast: Ya that works
<h4lfl1ng> i was wondering how i can get my sound on my laptop working
<cwoodall> kevCast: If you want I'll upload it for u somewhere
<NkZ> rmd_: Don't mind about me, My Wireless is working. :-) I used ndiswrapper
<jvai> p235 can this htop be used in the 2.4 kernel? i have dsl installed on an older thinkpad
<geeksauce> macd: interesting... i'll have to check that out
<kevCast> cwoodall: I don't get the Create Archive option when I right click.
<CVirus> Is the squid .deb built with delay-pool support ?
<unop> geeksauce, samba isnt as fast as the others -- and if you have non-M$ computers, ftp is probably the best
<cwoodall> kevCast: Orly
<cwoodall> ok ill upload it for u
<rmd_> NkZ, mine worked without any fuss.  just needed to set the SSID, as my router does not broadcast
<kevCast> cwoodall: Yarly. :'(
<cwoodall> kevcast: ur in gnome right
<P235> jvai, I believe it can be used for 2.4...from what I can remember of the website
<kevCast> cwoodall: Yes, with all the updates.
<unop> geeksauce,  although ftp can't be mounted on local directories -- so if you want that, NFS :)
<NkZ> rmd_:There is, Through, some special procedure if you have a Marvell Libertas Card. He should do a lspci
<jvai> ok
<suguru> deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/debian ./ claims to be Pixma ip1500 & other drivers for 6.10.  Synaptic now shows 4 black lines when I search for ip1500.  Can anyone verify if it is ok to install these?
<cwoodall> http://www.sendspace.com/uploaddone.html?i=35454e7106eebccc165ab96dac47abba&l=1x6ybshttp://www.sendspace.com/uploaddone.html?i=35454e7106eebccc165ab96dac47abba&l=1x6ybs
<soundray> unop: perhaps you should add that samba tends to be faster than Windows' own implementation of smb...
<cwoodall> oops wrong link
<Lurner> I just found a program called serial port terminal in the add/remove applications .. I didnot find minicom.. I will try this
<shwag> soundray: wadayaknow, the uninstaller only comes for windows.
<rmd_> NkZ, well, it would help to just iwconfig first, to see if the card is being used.  it might just be that he hasn't configured it correctly with his router, and that would be a much faster/easier process
<soundray> s/smb/smb\/cifs/
<Lurner> thank you for trying to help
<cwoodall> kevCast: http://www.sendspace.com/file/1x6ybs
<Strom_C> What is the exact procedure that ubuntu uses to auto-determine video settings when starting the livecd, and is it possible to invoke that procedure post-install?  I'm trying to create a partition image which is fairly portable across machines.
<h4lfl1ng> alsaconf doesnt work, is there nother ay to setup my audio?
<unop> soundray,  well, thats not something i am convinced about -- thats why i've avoided saying it :)
<cwoodall> kevCast: that should work
<Strom_C> soundray: that 'solution' i found wound up not working on one of my test machines
<NkZ> rmd_: You're right. :-) I just jumped to ndiswrapper directly.
<geeksauce> unop, i'll see how SMB performs.  i do want to be able to mount, so if SMB sucks too much i'll switch to NFS.  i need windows support only because my friends like to come over, plug in to my LAN, and leech all my media :-P
<dimeotane> anyone have any recommendations for good packages to install and use on really slow machines like this P2-233?
<ryanakca> Umm...  I just got a AMD Athlon64 comp... can I just transfer my current hard drive (P3), or do I need to do a fresh install? What about installing a 64bit kernel and then transfering HD?
<soundray> Strom_C: oh, too bad. I hope you find an answer now.
<_stewie> uh the ubuntu i got is 5.04
<markstos_> dimeotane: xubuntu
<rmd_> NkZ, thank gods for the Wiki.
<ryanakca> (current comp is pentium 3 (coppermine))
<Strom_C> soundray: thanks...me too LD
<Strom_C> er :D
<jvai> p235, the best i can tell u of make/model oM is simply using the wiki maybe... there's a thinkpad wiki, so it may be for your box also... or just looking up the specs  RA
<unop> geeksauce,  your friends can always leech of FTP -- from within your house or over the internet :)
<dimeotane> markstos_: not the WM but packages to use on xubuntu!
<rmd_> dimeotane, you could either start with an Ubuntu Server install, or try Xubuntu.
<NkZ> rmd_: Truer words had never been spoken
<kevCast> cwoodall: I <3 U
<shatrat> ryanakca, I think it would be best to copy your /home and then reinstall, then restore it
<unop> geeksauce,  or webdav even if you have a webserver already
<linux_user400354> how can i improve the picture quality of vnc in ubuntu? im getting a poor quality picture that looks like the colors are distorted. i tried pushing f8 but that gave me no options to change it. i also used the -truecolour option with vncviewer when connecting and that didnt help either.
<ryanakca> shatrat: what about /etc ?
<cwoodall> kevCast: heh thanks I guess. NP, just trying to help
<markstos_> dimeotane: but xubuntu comes with several packages... looking for something in particular?
<wilmar> ol bienvenido
<rmd_> linux_user400354, i know that on lots of videos i need to select 'extended gui' under settings and adjust the brightness/contrast to get the colors right
<ryanakca> shatrat: (with all my settings)... and... 64 or 32 bit install?
<markstos_> dimeotane: often memory is a bigger issue than processor speed.
<dimeotane> gaim is almost too much for this
<cwoodall> kevCast: truth is I didnty know if that would work
<shatrat> ryanakca, if you have any data there that would be lost, yeah back that up.  Just dont bother backing up stuff like /usr/bin or other things that will be installed
<ryanakca> nah
<efrancolaporte> hey i downloaded firefox2 installation file as .tar.gz but how do I install it?
<t4dyce> my dlink dwlg650 runs at 108 in windows and 54k in ubuntu 6.10, any ideas
<kevCast> cwoodall: The saying is it's the thought that counts, and you not only got the though, you got the success too.
<dimeotane> is there a LITE IRC program I can put on xubuntu?
<unop> linux_user400354,  consult your VNC viewer/client and look into changing the depth (to 24 for truecolor)
<geeksauce> unop, partially true.  my ISP is really stupid when it comes to running servers.  i used to be able to run an FTP server on an obscure port, but they've taken preventative measures against that now
<efrancolaporte> do i remplace the firefox 1 folder?
<ryanakca> and... hmm... that's it I think
<kevCast> cwoodall: High fives.
<ryanakca> dimeotane: irssi
<shatrat> ryanakca, well, 64 bit is still a lot of trouble for a relatively small performance increase in everything but heavy integer crunching.
<markstos_> dimeotane: do you have a system monitor applet to see whether your processor is being maxed out, or if your memory is?
<rmd_> efrancolaporte, why did you do that?  did you want a version that was unavailable in synaptic/aptitude?
<P235> jvai, I'll give that a shot
<cwoodall> kevCast: Lol Im not using it, but wtvr. Hihg five
<shatrat> ryanakca, but I guarantee you'll learn a lot if you install 64 bit :D
<ryanakca> shatrat: lot of trouble...
<dimeotane> processor is maxed.. memory is 87mb of 159mb used
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: oh ya I did that
<linux_user400354> unop: thats what the -truecolour option with xvncviewer is supposed to do when i used it.
<slv> can anyone tell me how functional Ubuntu is on a g4 laptop? will it detect everything alright?
<ryanakca> shatrat: what happened to the 64bit install CD?
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: my firefox died
<efrancolaporte> rmd_ i like firefox2 in windows, i figured id like it in linux
<Lurner> <Lurner> I recently learned how to do that.. hold on a sec
<Lurner> <Lurner> here is is
<Lurner> <Lurner> once the os is loaded
<Lurner> <Lurner> then start in text mode
<Lurner> <Lurner> ( selection #2 from the grub loader
<Lurner> <Lurner> then when you are at the command line interface
<Lurner> <Lurner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lurner> <Lurner> and a little program will start and it will guide you through configuring all sorts of things
<Lurner> <Lurner> are you there ?
<CharlieSu> Does ubuntu have a Looking Glass package??
<ryanakca> !pastebin | Lurner
<ubotu> Lurner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<P235> jvai, enjoy htop, makes killing and terminating processes a breeze for me.  Bye bye.
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: firefox 2 is already isntalled
<rmd_> efrancolaporte, so why didn't you use apt-get or the Synaptic program to install firefox?
<unop> geeksauce,  well, i have an ISP thats the same so i tend to get my friends to connect in via ssh and then tunnel their traffic through it .. the ISP cant do much then :)
<dimeotane> I'm doing IRC and an apt-get upgrade. too much for this old thing to do at once
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: that is the firefox that comes with Ubuntu
<unop> !paste | Lurner
<macd> CharlieSu, its documented on the Sun website howto install on debian/unbuntu.
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: are u in Dapper?
<tao> Beeeeeryyylll ppppooooowwwweeeeerrrrr
<markstos_> dimeotane: maybe "xchat"?
<efrancolaporte> cwoodall yes im in dapper
<shatrat> ryanakca, as far as I know its still available under "other installation options"
<CharlieSu> macd: could you give me URL  that would be great.. i don't have browser on this comp
<geeksauce> unop: true, but isn't ssh command line only?
<macd> CharlieSu, then how do you expect to browse the site? lynx?
<shatrat> ryanakca, here for example, http://lug.mtu.edu/iso/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<megafauna> hi which program to I use to open libgtkhx.so? A text editor, I also need sudo to edit the file
<CharlieSu> macd: yes.. links2
<ryanakca> shatrat: yeah... I'm asking, why wouldn't that work? why would it be a whole lot more work?
<cwoodall> megafauna: u trying to start a war
<markstos_> megafauna: usually ".so" files are editted.
<shatrat> ryanakca, well, things like the flash plugin are 32 bit only
<markstos_> are -> are NOT
<ryanakca> ah
<macd> CharlieSu, https://lg3d.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html#Installation
* ryanakca will stick with 32 then 
<CharlieSu> macd: thanks so much
<cwoodall> megafauna: for cli editors (I am not sure about .so) nano, vim and emacs are standard
<shwag> soundray: uninstaller worked on windows. I have no idea how firmware would make a device be so invisible though.
<shatrat> ryanakca, and other binary only stuff.  pretty much every open source program is 64 bit compatible, but if its closed source you gotta hope somebody compiled it for you
<mindstate> what plugins do i need for k3b to burn mp3 audio?
<efrancolaporte> hey i downloaded firefox2 installation file as .tar.gz but how do I install it?
<unop> geeksauce,  SSH is a protocol -- the utilities might or might not be command line -- like for e.g. there's winscp , a GUI, that supports SCP/SFTP connections
<cwoodall> megafauna: u can also use gedit as follows ( sudo gedit name_of_file )
<efrancolaporte> yes im in dapper and yes i have firefox 1.5
<unop> geeksauce,  it's just down to the individual client really
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: answer this do u have ff isntalled
<soundray> shwag: well, the electronics either implement a standard drive interface -- or they don't :)
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: already on your system
<CharlieSu> macd: have you tried it out of curiosity?
<efrancolaporte> cwoodall yes I have ff 1.509 installed
<macd> CharlieSu, sure have, I dont think its very mature yet
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: ok cool well lets see
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: their is probably a deb somewhere
<shwag> soundray: i guess the cdrom was /dev/sr0  but both partitions were mirrors of eachother...two 2gig partitions....2 gigs total.
<dimeotane> whats the *best* cli package --- that's a  must have ... nethack or something?
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: but you can do it this way to
<geeksauce> unop, i meant the client software is command line, isn't it?  i realize it can launch apps that have a GUI frontend or whatever
<megafauna> cwoodall: It says on the wiki to edit the file to install the ALSA OSS driver here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<shatrat> dimeotane, cowsay
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: how are u gonna launch it
<dimeotane> heh~
<efrancolaporte> cwodall, www.getfirefox.com gets me a .tar.gz, not a .deb
<ryanakca> shatrat: how long would it take to copy about 12GB of /home from HDA to HDB
<efrancolaporte> i dont know what to do with it
<megafauna> cwoodall: No war, the mission was accomplished, we all saw the banner
<jvai> ty all..
<shatrat> efrancolaporte, dont install from there, use a repository
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: pl
<Proghead> hey when I put a cd or a dvd in my computer I can't see the stuff on it when I click on the icon of the desktop, and since Im new to linux I don't really know why, so if anyone can help on this
<macd> efrancolaporte, just use synaptic to install firefox.
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: I installed it from their
<efrancolaporte> shatrat: how? im ber n00b linux
<CharlieSu> macd: anything else you know of that is impressive like it?
<Megaqwerty> how do I make an Ubuntu package from source?
<cwoodall> macd: he is on dapper
<dimeotane> shatrat: I was thinking more productivity or gaming... less cli novelty
<shatrat> ryanakca, depends on what kind of drives they are, but even if theyre just USB it shouldnt take that long
<macd> cwoodall, dapper has firefox
<Strom_C> I wonder how many times I have to repeat my question before I can get someone to answer it
<efrancolaporte> how do i tell synaptic to install a .tar.gz?
<macd> efrancolaporte, you cant.
<cwoodall> macd: he wants 2
<markstos_> Proghead: Data CDs?
<dimeotane> is cowsay... cli "eyecandy"?
<shatrat> dimeotane, you can pipe all your commands output to cowsay.  Nothing is more convincing than a talking cow if there is a problem
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: Their may be a backport
<gnomefreak> efrancolaporte: sudo apt-get install firefox
<shatrat> efrancolaporte, what are you trying to install, firefox 2?
<macd> CharlieSu, personally its just eye candy, but somethings that are close are Beryl, Compiz.
<rmd_> efrancolaporte, open synaptic and search for "firefox"
<Proghead> markstos_ yes
<efrancolaporte> gnomefreak i already have ff installed, just the 1.5 version i want 2
<gnomefreak> !compile | Megaqwerty
<rmd_> efrancolaporte, it will automagically download and install the new version
<ubotu> Megaqwerty: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gnomefreak> efrancolaporte: upgrade to edgy
<geeksauce> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ryanakca> shatrat: ok... and what command do I use to make sure EVERY file gets copied over? last time I copied over as a backup, and it didn't copy anything past ./A/B/C/D/ ... *lost a pile of important stuff*
<megafauna> cwoodall: I opened the file: it is blank!
<mindstate> what plugins do i need for k3b to burn mp3 audio?
<macd> efrancolaporte, then untar the tar.gz and follow the instructions in the README file.
<shatrat> efrancolaporte, I believe its in the backports. If you enable that repository then it will be available in synaptic
<markstos_> Proghead: I'm not sure. I would have expected that to work.
<cwoodall> megafauna: sry man idk
<efrancolaporte> gnomefreak: edgy is buggy and i dont feel the need for it
<megafauna> cwoodall: hmm. maybe wrong file
<richw> Hi
<macd> efrancolaporte, and you want buggy firefox 2.0 ;P
<gnomefreak> cwoodall: we dont backport firefox
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: ok well let me find a .deb I thinK I found one b4
<doojin> Does anybody know how to specify the screen resolution of usplash?
<shwag> soundray: haha, but now that the extra drive is removed...its no longer partitionable. You can never win!  Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<Proghead> markstos_ well data dvds, music cds, and the two aren't read
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: oh well then
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<efrancolaporte> macd if firefox 2 isn't buggy on windows, it shouldn't be buggy on linux should it
<doojin> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<macd> efrancolaporte, thats not a logical line of thinking, at all.
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty:  read ubotus post
<spookyx> i installed ff2  and i don't think i had to download the tar file,  i am sure i did it from one of the built in update/add programs app
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: I am
<vcPINK> LINUX SUXX0R BSD FOREEVER
<richw> I have a Rt2500 based card and my wireless is running on channel 12. How do i configure the wirless reigion in the drivers so it can find my wireless network?
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: thanks
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/15/howto-install-firefox-20-bon-echo-in-ubuntu/
<shatrat> ryanakca, I believe cp -r /path/to/originals /path/to/copies should recursively copy everything.  Ill check real quick
<gnomefreak> ABR vcPINK
<markstos_> Proghead: I'm sure what's going wrong.. I'm new to Ubuntu myself. I know Linux can often Do the Right Thing, though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<geeksauce> unop: nvm i got it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-219-223-238.client.mchsi.com]  by gnomefreak
<efrancolaporte> macd i though you linux zealots think Linux is just as good or better than Windows in every immaginable way :-)
<soundray> shwag: at this point I'd go back to the shop and demand my money back
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<spookyx> vcPINK  i use freebsd and ubuntu both.  i don't see your point
<macd> efrancolaporte, every OS has its place.
<ryanakca> shatrat: thanks
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: u trying to start a war foo (I am trying to say this to asm many people as possible)
<soundray> Can I withdraw a bug I reported on launchpad?
<doojin> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Proghead> markstos_ hehe ok, I'll search a bit more
<richw> I have a Rt2500 based card and my wireless is running on channel 12. How do i configure the wirless reigion in the drivers so it can find my wireless network?
* spookyx also uses xp 64 for the windows apps i need.  no problem there ether
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: Ya, Linux is good, but sometimes WIndows shines (RARELY) and other tiems OS X shines (less rarely than windows)
<efrancolaporte> lol
<gnomefreak> soundray: reject it and give reason
<shwag> soundray: I blame the legions of middle aged windows programmers.
<macd> this channel is for support, anything else should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic. thanks.
<richw> shwag: they aint all middle aged ;)
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: where would I go for problems with checkinstall?
<evolocus> I am working on a friend's laptop with windows xp to partition the drive using Gparted off of Ubuntu live cd.  When I try to apply the changes, the program gives an error message that it cannot access the hard drive.  Any ideas?
<soundray> gnomefreak: how do I reject? Don't I need advanced privileges for that?
<Strom_C> *sigh* I'll spam my question again
<Strom_C> What is the exact procedure that ubuntu uses to auto-determine video settings when starting the livecd, and is it possible to invoke that procedure post-install?  I'm trying to create a partition image which is fairly portable across machines.
<cwoodall> soundray: sudo will make u admin
<cwoodall> soundray: sudo will make u root (sry)
<hellcattrav> hey how do i make opera my default browser?
<macd> Strom_C, browse the livecd until you get the X init scripts.
<gnomefreak> soundray: no click on the package name and where it says needsinfo or unconfirmed change to rejected
<cwoodall> hellcattray: I think it is simple it should ask u in the settings
<spookyx> shwag,  microsoft has the hard task of programming for the idiots of the world,
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: launchpad
<eck> how can you tell what repository a package has been installed from?
<cwoodall> hellcattray: If u tried that get back to me
<hellcattrav> um
<hellcattrav> oh
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: I don't think it's a bug
<soundray> gnomefreak: thanks!
<gnomefreak> soundray: np
<richw> ANYONE have a RT2500 WIRELESS CARD in here????????
<psykidellic> Hello, I want to compile Sedna XML database from source and it requires GCC 3.3. It dosnt work with GCC 4.1. So I installed GCC 3.3. Do I need to install g++ 3.3 also? what is the most easiest way to change the compiler flags so that the makefile uses the correct version i.e. 3.3 for GCC and all related tools?
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: "Cleaning up.../usr/bin/checkinstall: line 299: [: too many arguments"
<macd> psykidellic, use the EXPORT=gcc operative.
<jrib> eck: apt-cache policy package_name    may help but it is not the answer to your question
<eck> psykidellic: you only need g++ if the app is written in C++
<timfrost> eck: apt-cache policy package
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: or is it?
<cwoodall> hellcattrav: u can go to System->Preferences-Preferred Applications
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: what are you trying to use it on?
<psykidellic> eck, Yes. It has C++ code
<dimeotane> evolocus: it may have something to do with needing to do a chkdsk in windows first before you are allowed to partition a NTFS... for the reason of keeping your data safe... that happened to me once
<eck> and you _should_ be able to just set $CC to your gcc version, and if the make file isn't retarded it will work
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: not all packages can use checkinstall
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: the new version of gaim 2.0.0 Beta6
<Comrade-Sergei> how can you format a ide hdd from a terminal?
<psykidellic> eck, its a mix of C++ and C
<doojin> Does anybody know how to specify the screen resolution of usplash?
<eck> timfrost, jrib: thanks
<cwoodall> hellcattrav: u can go to System->Preferences-Preferred Applications
<macd> eck, when is the last time you saw a non-retarded makefile ;)
<eck> macd: good question :-)
<richw> I have a Rt2500 based wireless card and my wireless is running on channel 12. How do i configure the wirless reigion in the drivers so it can find my wireless network?
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: gaim almost always errors with checkinstall
<cwoodall> hellcattrav: sry (accident)
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: if you are just installing it use make install
<cwoodall> hellcattrav: ya do that and then change it their
<eck> well, if it is written in C++ and uses stdlib or whatever they call it, you need G++
<Strom_C> macd: maybe I'm just an idiot, but I can't find any init scripts that seem to autoconfigure X
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: won't that conflict if I try to install it later from the repository?
<efrancolaporte> alright it's updating firefox with whoever gave me that url witrh the script :-)
<macd> Strom_C, one second, I'll locate it for you.
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: if you need a deb that learn how to package :) or wait a few weeks and i might have a deb for it but im extremly busy with firefox and thunderbird
<psykidellic> eck, thanks. I will install g++ 3.3 also and try
<Strom_C> macd: thanks :)
<gireesh> I have a problem with a new install of Feisty Fawn Herd 4
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: yes depends on the version number
<gireesh> is it ok to talk about it here?
<geeksauce> how can i set a key bind that will lock my screen?
<efrancolaporte> WOHOO IT WORKED :-)
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: that's what I was asking. I wanted to know how to package.
<Proghead> Ok searched a bit and I can't mount cd an dvd that I put in each of my drive and I seem to get the message : the drive is appear confused when I search in the terminal. I had get this error when booting too but it worked with irqpoll, I had read that once you booted with irqpoll you had to modify a file or something so maybe it's because of that it isn't working. Anybody have a clue?
<efrancolaporte> thanks guys
<evolocus> dimeotane, how did you solve your problem?
<A1Mega> Windows forced me to use Ubuntu. Windooze locked and would not start. I loaded Ubuntu and presto. It's like I have a whole new computer.
<soundray> gireesh: no. #ubuntu+1
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: gl on the rest of ur linux trip
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: ubuntu doesnt use checkinstall to package our products
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: havea nice try
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: havea nice trip
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: havea nice stay
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: please see #ubuntu-motu for packaging help in ubuntu
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: (WOW I AM SO BAD WITH WORDS)
<Comrade-Sergei> how can you format a ide hdd from a terminal?
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: I figured they wouldn't, thanks
<chrissgee> looking for a hand with wireless
<gireesh> thnx soundray
<knoppi1> hey
<knoppi1> someone here
<efrancolaporte> cwoodall: i still have to figure out how to install berryl 3d world. last time i tried it just crashes my session and logs me out when i run it
<knoppi1> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<knoppi1> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 1:
<knoppi1>  field name `nzip,' must be followed by colon
<gnomefreak> efrancolaporte: btw we dont support versions of programs not in the repos
<A1Mega> Windooze would try to load but would lock up.  Apparently when trying to reinstall windooze, it would not recognize or fix the bad sectors which had developed on my hard drive.  But Ubuntu identified and loaded with no problemo.
<Comrade-Sergei> !ask | chrissgee
<ubotu> chrissgee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: partition with fdisk or cfdisk if needed, then mkfs.ext2 or mkfs.reiser etc.
<A1Mega> Thank you Ububtu!  You'r the best!
<dimeotane> !cowsay
<ubotu> cowsay: A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-8 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray its not in /media though...
<psykidellic> eck, so I install g++ 3.x. Will it correctly use libstdc++5.3.3 or it will use libstdc++6-4.x which came with gcc 4.1? In that case what do I need to change?
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: owch in Dapper
* gnomefreak never gonna get done tonight :(
<Adydas> a talking cow.. Bad ass
<wilmar> ol
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: for me it was install berly install dpendencies done
<geeksauce> anyone know how to set a key combo that will lock screen?
<efrancolaporte> lol
<cwoodall> no
<efrancolaporte> well for me it didn't work :P
<A1Mega> I sure wish I could get VW Smalltlak 7.4.1 NC to install.  That's my only problem.  :(
<efrancolaporte> oh well
<knoppi1> someone know for the error
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: it mustn't be when you are modifying filesystems.
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray what would that command be though if its not in there like fdisk /?
<efrancolaporte> i dont need it that bad yet
<dimeotane> geeksauce: why not just add the icon to your gnome meny
<knoppi1> !dpkg error
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1587 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: google for it ( Beryl on Dapper
<cwoodall> )
<A1Mega> Oops!  That was supposed to read VW Smalltalk 7.4.1 NC
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray im not its a second hdd
<dimeotane> point n click to lock your screen
<gnomefreak> efrancolaporte: beryl help join #ubuntu-effects
<wilmar> help
<efrancolaporte> cwoodall i found instructions on berryl's world website but they didnt work ;)
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: is it internal or external? SATA, IDE, SCSI, USB?
<knoppi1> soundray sudo dpkg --configure -a
<knoppi1> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 1:
<knoppi1>  field name `nzip,' must be followed by colon
<geeksauce> dimeotane, because it's faster to just press 2 or 3 keys at once.  i know it's possible in ubuntu... i just don't remember how
<mindstate> is there a way to change the color of the panel in Xfce?
<cwoodall> efrancolaporte: sorry cant help takes a diff kind of genious (go to #ubuntu-effects )
<chrissgee> internal broadcom 4311 in a new dell inspiron
<Wuilliam> all: i have a problem, but in spanish chanel are SMSing no one knows how to helpme
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray internal laptop hdd in a desktop with a converter, IDE
<Boris_> Hi, I need to install apps to get a cool gui with graphs and transparent windows. I just installed Ubuntu. How do I do this?
<Wuilliam> im following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide buy i'm taking this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6795/ (paste is in spanish)
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: find out the device name with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<macd> Strom_C, I cant find it, mainly b/c its within the squshfs file (cant remember howto mount that :( )  ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Thuggernaut> yo guys
<Adydas> Boris_: gdesklets
<Thuggernaut> i need advice
<Strom_C> macd: thanks :)
<Thuggernaut> are ATI's drivers really that bad?
<Wuilliam> Boris_: HI, try beryl, use google
<Thuggernaut> cause i want to get an ATI card for my rig
<dominik> boris: beryl... www.beryl-project.com
<Boris_> ok
<dominik> might be .org
<knoppi1> AlexLatchford: hey are you here
<macd> Thuggernaut, they are not bad, but I dont think they are to par driverwise with Nvidia atm.
<Adydas> Boris_: id better reccomend gdesklets
<knoppi1> AlexLatchford: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<knoppi1> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 1:
<knoppi1>  field name `nzip,' must be followed by colon
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray /dev/hdc:
<Wuilliam> i have an ati card, but i cat to aplpy 3d acceleration
<macd> personally I dont like either nvidia/ati b/c they taint ye kernel!
<Thuggernaut> macd: how much do you think they will improve in the near future?
<dml> Boris_: beryl ;).
<megafauna> Hi, what is the ubuntu equivilent of kwrite?
<Comrade-Sergei> chrissgee?
<Frogzoo> Thuggernaut: ATI's attitude to FOSS is less than desirable. that said, for me, 3d, suspend, low power setting, glx screensavers all work fine
<marten_71> hello everyone i have been trying to install vlc to see dvd but it dont work i have done wht they said in the faq
<dominik> megafauna, gedit?
<macd> Thuggernaut, since neither nvidia or ati have opened thier spec to linux developers, I cant say for sure.
<Thuggernaut> what about beryl/compiz?
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: then partition with 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc'
<Frogzoo> Thuggernaut: however the performance of the fglrx driver is like 50% of what you get under windows
<Thuggernaut> is ATI good for the compositing managers?
<macd> Thuggernaut, beryl and compiz thrill wear off after a few days ;)
<Thuggernaut> ah ok
<Wuilliam> :( i dont what happened. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6795/ (inj spanish)
<Thuggernaut> so i should stick with nvidia?
<megafauna> dominik  Thanks!
<chrissgee> I have a broadcom 4311 wireless card that I can't get kubuntu to recognize. Are there any commands I can run to detect it?
<dimeotane> chrissgee: you must be on a dell laptop?
<chrissgee> yessir!
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<dimeotane> see my post on ubuntu forums
<Frogzoo> Thuggernaut: beryl seems problematic under ati, atm - beryl's beta though, so who knows..
<macd> chrissgee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<cwoodall> exit
<Thuggernaut> ah ok, thanks
<dimeotane> you'll need ndiswrapepr
<Comrade-Sergei> i got an intel one in my hp!
<knoppi1> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<knoppi1> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 1:
<knoppi1>  field name `nzip,' must be followed by colon
<cwoodall> oops
<soundray> Wuilliam: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx64-6-8-0', then try again
<megafauna> dominik: gedit cannot recognize the character coding? Any suggestions?
<dimeotane> sorry: ndiswrapper
<Frogzoo> Thuggernaut: yep, stick with nvidia if you can
<macd> dimeotane, you really dont, with the broadcom firmware now.
<mic50k> noobie, why do i need to deactivate and then activate eth0 everytime i boot?
<Comrade-Sergei> ok soundray partitioned now how do we get iit into ext3 format?
<chrissgee> thank you
<Frogzoo> mic50k: certainly not - what would you?
<Thuggernaut> ok thanks frogzoo, macd
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: 'mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1'
<Thuggernaut> one more question
<dimeotane> macd:  for the 4311 dell mini wireless card?
<dominik> megafauna, i dont use it very often, bit it recognizes php, html and this things, doesnt it?
<marten_71> anyone that can help me so i can see dvd on my ubuntu
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: sudo of course
<Thuggernaut> would a 6200 be good enough for most basic functions on a low-end rig?
<macd> dimeotane, any broadcom 43xx card.
<linuxnewbie756> where is the folder that stores the .desktop things? i have an item in my menu alacarte won't stop from appearing
<dimeotane> I had to blacklist the bcm 43xx
<Varanger> Does anyone here have a ATI card??
<Comrade-Sergei> oh
<Frogzoo> soundray: you can just do mkfs.ext3 -T largefiles just btw
<macd> dimeotane, did you use fwclutter?
<dominik> Varanger: i have one
<josh_> CFSWorks: can you point me in the right direction to fix my problem?
<DoctorDoog> I can't find the page on ubuntu.com that has the less-common iso files, like the minimal CD
<DoctorDoog> tried using the search
<dimeotane>  macd: nope.. ndiswrapper is less work IMHO
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray i actually forgot the sudo and it wasnt working, as i usually do a sudo su
<chrissgee> My card isn't even showing up in NETWORKING after my KDE upgrade. How can I get it to show up? Won't I need to do that first?
<dimeotane> although if it would make my card have monitor mode.. that could be worth it... fun ufn
<kevCast> Someone, anyone, tell me why Tux hates me?
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: please don't. Use sudo -i instead
<Frogzoo> Thuggernaut: sure, for basic desktop you don't need 3d - wine will work fine for older games too
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: and see what Frogzoo said
<DoctorDoog> you're contributing to global warming, kevCast
<ttyfscker> anyone here know of a good app for CPU benchmarking on newer model hardware?
<soundray> Thanks Frogzoo
<macd> dimeotane, well since the kernel has the bcm43xx driver now ndiswrapper is a level of abstraction that just complicates things
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray whats the difference?
<|thunder> !paste
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Thuggernaut> ok thanks frogzoo
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray irs already doing yours
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: 'sudo su' gives you a mixed set of environment variables.
<macd> dimeotane, of course thats just MY opinion.
<Adydas> chrissgee: do you have kubuntu?
<slv> can anyone tell me how functional Ubuntu is on a g4 laptop? will it detect everything alright?
<chrissgee> yeah, they sent me here
<dimeotane> macd:now that I have my new laptop working for a month.. maybe I'll play around with the bcm 43xx driver again
<kevCast> DoctorDoog: Don't make me feel more guilty. The problem I'm having is so simple it makes me want to bash my face into a penguin. I downloaded the tar.gz of a theme, and the Ubuntu theme installer refuses to indentify it.
<Adydas> who? go to #kubuntu
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: e.g. in 'sudo su', you might think that $HOME is /root, but it could still be /home/user
<chrissgee> again, they sent me here
<dimeotane> you know that impulsive technolust.. .that just wants it all working *now*..... =)
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray now to mount it
<chrissgee> I'm lost, hate to be the newb, sorry
<macd> kevCast, that happens when the theme packager tars it improperly, or includes multiple subdirectories within it, you have to manually copy the theme or repackage it yourself.
<fryfrog> can anyone explain "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXvMCNVIDIA" when the file /usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1 exists?
<DoctorDoog> now, where can I download the isos like the minimal CD?
<dimeotane> chrissgee: noobs are good for ubuntu's growth!
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: 'sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt'
<Adydas> chrissgee: sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<Comrade-Sergei> oh yea der
<kevCast> macd: Alright. How would I go about doing that?
<dimeotane> we were all noobs once
<chrissgee> thanks
<soundray> !fstab | Comrade-Sergei, to mount permanently --
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei, to mount permanently --: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<don_jr> Hello, in ubuntu is there a way to switch between a full terminal session and the gnome session?
<Frogzoo> fryfrog: if you just put that file there, run 'sudo ldconfig'
<Frogzoo> don_jr: ctrl alt f1-f6
<dimeotane> don_jr: what do you mean? like a runlevel ?  ctrl alt f1
<don_jr> Thank you very uch.
<dominik> don_jr, try ctrl+alt+f1
<don_jr> say I want to use tt++ on a black screen terminal instad of the gnome terminal, and I forgot how to swap between them.
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray did you get my PM?
<h4lfl1ng> hello! can anyone help me out with my sound?
<soundray> !pm | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<zpertee> how do I add programs to ubunutu server edition?
<efrancolaporte> how do i install a source to the repisatory
<dimeotane> ahhh.. my first sudo apt-get upgrade of xubuntu is done... it only took what ? an hour?
<zpertee> ls
<soundray> !software | zpertee
<ubotu> zpertee: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<Comrade-Sergei> ok can i pm you cause i dont like sifting though everyone elses stuff soundray?
<macd> kevCast, I suggest you untar the file, then copy the theme into ~/.themes/
<efrancolaporte> ok got it
<macd> !untar | kevCast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about untar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> bahh
<ant_> anyone know if there is there a list of unofficial repos out there?
<DoctorDoog> !tar | kevCast ?
<ubotu> kevCast ?: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kevCast> macd: How do you untar a file?
<macd> kevCast, you should be able to rightclick on the package and hit extract here, then move the theme into .themes.
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: sorry, I'm leaving. Consider the docs that ubotu pointed you to.
<fryfrog> Frogzoo: tried that a few times :(
<DoctorDoog> kevCast: tar -xf file.tar
<macd> DoctorDoog, its .tar.gz , and were trying to keep him in the GUI ;)
<rsampaio> ubotu: any help on opening rar files?
<suguru> deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./ claims to be a Canon Pixma ip1500 driver for Edgy.  It did not work for me.  Any ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> can someone help me partition, format and perminatly mount a IDE HDD?
<jrib> !rar | rsampaio
<ubotu> rsampaio: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<macd> rsampaio, 'unrar' is the command.
<jrib> rsampaio: ubotu is a bot (he's not smart)
<kevCast> How do I add it to ~/.themes/?
<evolocus> can anyone help me with gparted?
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: you have already partitioned it.
<rsampaio> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<kevCast> Through the terminal or through a file browser?
<jrib> rsampaio: don't use free if you want to open recent rar files
<Comrade-Sergei> i want to start over and get it exactly right soundray
<macd> kevCast, in your nautilus window click view, show hidden files then navigate to .themes and drop it in there.
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: what did the mount command return?
<DoctorDoog> I need help finding the installation ISOs beside the desktop, server, and alternate installations
<dominik> kevCast, ~ = /home/username/
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray: i dont know ive closed the terminal now what was it again?
<macd> DoctorDoog, all images at @ cdimages.ubuntu.com
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: 'sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt'
<Frogzoo> fryfrog: check perms
<fryfrog> they seem to be fine as well, r for group and other
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray: mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /mnt busy
<Comrade-Sergei> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /mnt
<marten_71> how do i do to see dvd
<Frogzoo> fryfrog: needs exec
<timfrost> DoctorDoog: those 3 ISO images are it.  Everything not on those images has to be downloaded from the repositories.
<jrib> !dvd | marten_71
<ubotu> marten_71: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dominik> !dvd
<kevCast> Where is the Nautilis window?
<fryfrog> none of the other libs seem to have +x
<DoctorDoog> that's not true, I downloaded the minimal CD yesterday. I can't find the page that had it
<kevCast> <:(
<macd> kevCast, thats your file broswer.
<marten_71> !dvd
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: so, the mounting did work. Do a 'df /mnt' to confirm
<Frogzoo> fryfrog: kk, my bad
<kevCast> macd: Sorry, I'm a newbie.
<macd> kevCast, no need to apologize.
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray: Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Comrade-Sergei> /dev/hdc              28842780    176288  27201364   1% /mnt
<PORDO> this is NUTS: http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/93569136/article.pl
<Comrade-Sergei> wtf right soundray
<zen> what's a good GUI'd program to see drive space usage?
<soundray> no
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: first of all, don't paste here.
<kitche> zen: the one that comes with ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> w/e
<dominik> zen baobab
<DoctorDoog> ...wtf I only have 256mb ram, not 4gb!
<DoctorDoog> :P
<kitche> zen: should be in System
<zen> thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get it to come up in nautilus soundray
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: second, you've created a filesystem in /dev/hdc instead of /dev/hdc1
<Frogzoo> fryfrog: ldconfig -p | grep /usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: you didn't read my instructions carefully.
<fryfrog> Frogzoo: see, now that is the odd part.  I only have _dynamic in that
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: I
<Comrade-Sergei> ok how fo i fix it soundray + thats where it said it was in /dev i just translated
<kevCast> I don't understand. How do I access the hidden files? What should I click to get into the files?
<fryfrog> Frogzoo: Frogzoo libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1
<fryfrog> oops
<Comrade-Sergei> soundray?
<Frogzoo> fryfrog: ldconfig -p | grep libXvMCNVIDIA
<soundray> Comrade-Sergei: I need to sleep.
<Comrade-Sergei> hey!
* Comrade-Sergei sighs
<macd> kevCast, click the view menu then checkbox next to show hidden files.
<fryfrog> Frogzoo: libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1
<Comrade-Sergei> can someone help me partition, format and perminatly mount a IDE HDD?
<nonewmsgs> quick question:  i have an ati radeon 9550 in my computer right now, but a nvidia geforce 5200 sitting around.  is the nvidia better with linux because it's not ati?
<timfrost> Comrade-Sergei: you did 'mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdc' instead of
<dominik> kevCast, or click ctrl+h in nautilus
<timfrost> mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdc1.
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: how far did you get?
<macd> nonewmsgs, its be said that the nvidia drivers are easier to deal with.,
<Frogzoo> timfrost: mkfs.ext3 -T largefiles ...
<Comrade-Sergei> timfrost, Frogzoo id like to start over soundray kinda left me hannging
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: soundray makes a substantial effort in here, just btw
<chrissgee> anybody know how to get my OS to re-detect my onboard wireless? Won't show up in NETWORKING
<macd> along with 800 other people ;P
<macd> chrissgee, did you goto the link I posted for you earlier?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei:  have you created the partition?
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo and i appriciate it im just irritated when people just leave me hanging thats not the first time hes done that to me
<Comrade-Sergei> yes Frogzoo
<macd> Comrade-Sergei, everyone is a volunteer.
<chrissgee> yeah, but it looks like that assumes the card is being detected
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: so where is it?
<verbose> chrissgee: is the interface listed in the output of ifconfig ?
<timfrost> Comrade-Sergei: understood.  The mistake you made was to format the *disk* (/dev/hdc) rather than the partition (/dev/hdc1).
<chrissgee> nope
<verbose> how about iwconfig
<chrissgee> nope
<hellcattrav> does open office have adobe acrobat support, and how do i upgrade to the latest version of OO.o
<macd> chrissgee, it is being detected, trust me, just follow those instructions.
<Comrade-Sergei> yes
<chrissgee> Ok
<y0hm> Could someone please post a simple ,working ".xinitrc" for me to look at ? pls not the default example !
<kevCast> Does Ubuntu use GTK2 or Metacity?
<bruenig> hellcattrav, you have the latest version that has been packaged for ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo i am a n00b at linux i am a veteran windows user
<macd> chrissgee, open a terminal and type "lspci" do you see it in there?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: you formatted the disk device... oh dear
<hellcattrav> oh
<macd> kevCast, Both.
<y0hm> paste*
<royel> Comrade-Sergei: he's not paid to do this, an I seen a few of your replies, to me they looked like you were being a bit unappreciative, IMO.
<chrissgee> yes
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo i believe so, can we do it all again?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: hope there was nothing on the disk you need
<lnxmomo> verbose, i can help with wireless, what is it that u want?
<hellcattrav> cos on wikipedia it says version 2.1.0 is the latest release, is that not the same for ubuntu>
<hellcattrav> ?*
<kevCast> macd: It's not displaying any gloss on the bottom bars nor highlights on lists.
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo nope i sent it back to toshiba and got a new one free
<h4lfl1ng> i have an intel ac'97 audio card and my sound doesn't want to work, any suggestions?
<macd> kevCast, well you need to ask the theme maintainer, were not themers.
<bruenig> hellcattrav, it hasn't been packaged. oo releases in rpms, ubuntu uses debs. It takes time to repackage rpms, is there anything from the new version that you need
<ozzloy> what do i need to apt-get for cross compiling to sparc?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: so what's the purpose of this disk?
<bruenig> hellcattrav, you can compile the tar.gz
<Thuggernaut> yo guys, does anyone have a ralink rt-61 based wireless card?
<macd> ozzloy, the standard gcc compiler souite then use crosscompiling flags.
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo it was my laptops hdd till i got a new one, so i put it in as a hdd for more space
<zpertee> how can I install asterisk from the comand line?
<verbose> hellcattrav: also you can get the rpm and install it that way
<kevCast> macd: Alright. I'll figure it out. mac, do you know anything about why the MTP support won't work with Amarok for me?
<bruenig> zpertee, sudo apt-get install asterisk
<ozzloy> macd: i tried gcc -march=sparc, and it says "sparc"'s a bad value
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: first thing, 'sudo gparted' - create partition(s) and select ext3
<verbose> hellcattrav: you just have to install rpm, or convert the rpm to a deb with alien if you want a middle man
<bruenig> gksudo gparted
<bruenig> aliening oo is probably not a good idea
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzpp thank god a gparted guy
<verbose> bruenig: it's probably not a good idea to tell him to install from source
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo it says command not found
<bruenig> verbose, better than alien
<bruenig> oo is really big, a lot of room for problems there
<verbose> bruenig: i think alien has a better chance of working
<hellcattrav> my friend and i were trying to compare functionality OO.o writer  with mircosoft word
<ecdcentre> anyone using irssi?
<macd> ozzloy, then gcc for ubuntu isnt built with cross compiling support for sparc, youll need to build gcc from source.
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: sudo gparted
<bruenig> tar.gz has a 100% chance of working if you do it
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: gksudo gparted
<macd> alien really should not ever be used, its asking for a mess.
<verbose> bruenig: hah! there's tons of error waiting to happen to a noob compiling from source
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo still a bad command
<zpertee> what is window manager?
<Omni> Ok guys, I disabled my raid array, and installed windows on one hard drive, and ubuntu on the other, but when I select ubuntu from the boot menu, it says it cant use the selected partition, any clues as to what I messed up?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: sudo apt-get install gparted
<verbose> missing dependencies, different locations for libs and headers
<bruenig> verbose, but those are user errors, thinks which can be remedied appropriately. With alien, the entire thing is out of your hands
<PiNE> has anyone heard of the game Magnant it looks cool but i can find a deb anywhere.  it is based on the stratagus engine.
<verbose> it's a pain in the ass, especially with big programs
<bruenig> you alien it and pray
<ozzloy> macd: could you lead me to doing that?
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo lol
<verbose> my first suggestion was rpm
<macd> ozzloy, I dont have that kind of time.
<verbose> bruenig: and if alien works, great, why spend a couple of hours compiling
<bruenig> verbose, not really, especially considering the fact that oo is already installed, so dependencies are likely to be met already
<whileimhere> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ed_> hi, anyone successfully installed nVu on Unbuntu 64, if this is wrong channel please freel fee to point me in right direction
<macd> if you dont know howto compile gcc, you prolly shouldnt be cross compiling software.
<bruenig> if alien doesn
<Chicory> How can I check an NTFS partition?
<verbose> bruenig: who knows what versions of libs the new one is going to look for
<jarrod> what does everyone uses tocreate webpages
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo gimme a min using synapticc for another project
<h4lfl1ng> vim
<jrib> jarrod: vim
<bruenig> well whatever, I will just say I think source is the best way to go, it is a good experience anyways
<Chicory> mount seems convinced that it must be checked -- but should I fsck it?
<macd> jarrod, bluefish is decent.
<jarrod> bluefish
<jarrod> vim
<dimeotane> this irssi is a nice CLI program...
<ed_> jarrod - nVu is good - wysiwyg, there's also Mozilla composer
<zpertee> ubuntu server gui?
<jarrod> ok are they both in the repositories
<ozzloy> macd: thanks for your help so far!
<macd> zpertee, ubuntu-server does not ship with a GUI, IMO server dont need X.
<jarrod> ok i have nvu but cant seem to get frames created
<Omni> Ok guys, I disabled my raid array, and installed windows on one hard drive, and ubuntu on the other, but when I select ubuntu from the boot menu, it says it cant use the selected partition, any clues as to what I messed up?
<h4lfl1ng> i have an intel ac'97 audio card and my sound doesn't want to work, any suggestions?
<ryanakca> I just bought a new comp. It has windows XP. I have linux installed on this comp. I want to somehow get linux onto the new comp, and get the XP onto this one, so that I can sell it. How would I do that? IDE vs SATA HD...
<ozzloy> macd: you've already started me off
<ed_> jarrod: for Ubuntu64 feisty i've had no luck with either nvu/composer, 32bit versions might exist
<PORDO> this is SICK. http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/93530958/article.pl
<zpertee> macd: but if I want a gui can I have one?
<jarrod> what doyou guys useto create flash
<macd> ozzloy, I can only say one thing, good luck ;) and checkout gcc.gnu.org for instructions.
<Chicory> What's the "force" option for $mount again?
* Chicory forgets.
<verbose> Chicory: install ntfsprogs, there's a program to check ntfs there
<whileimhere> What is a deb-src file for?
<macd> zpertee, yes you can, by installing KDE or Gnome, or any other window manager.
<Frogzoo> Omni: check the options kopt & groot in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chicory> XD
<Chicory> Thanks, verbose.
<verbose> Chicory: ntfsfix
<jarrod> what creates swf files
<xe1zvo> hola morritos
<jrib> whileimhere: for source packages.  the binary packages you install are crated from the source packages
<jrib> created even
<macd> jarrod, macromedia flash.
<st3v3dnd> hey all, when I plug in my ipod with a usb cable, it starts charging, but I don't see any sd* listings in /dev, any ideas what I need to check?
<Frogzoo> whileimhere: it's part of the GPL that all linux distros distribute source as well as binaries
<jarrod> does that run natively in linux
<macd> jarrod, no.
<DatoKKK> Hi  ...  can some one help me, what is the best solution to implement active directory server using open source solutions TQ
<Frogzoo> st3v3dnd: anything under /media ?
<Chicory> That's ... bizzare.
<jarrod> ok so i have to run wine or vmware
<Chicory> verbose, what repository is that in?
<macd> DatoKKK, ldap+kerberos can play nice with AD, but you will NOT have inter-domain trusts.
<Chicory> Aptitude can't seem to find the package.
<IamUnique> HELp ubuntu 6.10 virtaul pc 2007. graphics mode. error: there was an error starting the GNOME demain.  some thinks such as background, sounds, themes may not work correctly
<Frogzoo> jarrod: swf = flash video
<ed_> jarrod: re: swf check out gnash
<Miles> Hi there - I have a question about Beryl, is that the right channel?
<jrib> Miles: #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<macd> Miles, not really, #ubuntu-effects
<jarrod> ok looking up the suggested stuff now
<Miles> Thanks
<st3v3dnd> Frogzoo: no, nothing mounts
<jarrod> thanks
<dimeotane> oooh I should put beryl on this p2-233... LOL..
<Frogzoo> st3v3dnd: tail -f /var/log/messages & plug it in
<macd> dimeotane, yeah you should ;)
<ed_> anyone got tips on how to install nvu on Ubuntu 64bit, i've had a go with alien and a redhat package but no joy thus far :-(
<Frogzoo> jarrod: vlc is good for swf
<macd> ed_, you can install the 32bit libs and use nvu for 32bit, its not for the faint of heart.
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo ok i think id be better to do a fat32 then i can use it on a windows pc too huh?
<aflack> Frogzoo; I think I found the error in firefox.dump.
<macd> Frogzoo, I think hes trying to edit flash.
<joshritger> how do i install gnome themes?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: sure, whatever
<st3v3dnd> Frogzoo:  "new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 20"
<dimeotane> just when I was starting to get familiar with ubuntu... going retro... I have new packages to discover... this irssi just flies!
<jarrod> cant find gnash
<zpertee> can I have dependencies installed at the same as the main piece of software?
<Frogzoo> st3v3dnd: and that's all? :(
<ed_> i am faint of heart macd, and was hoping to keep things 64bit, is compiling the source the way to go - any tips on approaching that?
<jrib> joshritger: drag and drop them into the system  > preferences > themes window
<dominik> joshritger, get art-manager
<jarrod> what elsescouldit be
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo ok now to mount (lol)
<macd> ed_, faint of heart shouldnt run 64bit linux ;)
<st3v3dnd> Frogzoo: "not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub"  "no configuration chosen from 1 choice"
<joshritger> i try to drag them in but they dont come up as valid files
<timfrost> ed_: enable the universe repository. nvu is available for i386 and amd64
<awilcox> I'm having a problem with the fglrx driver.  I have completed the instructions that are on the Ubuntu Wiki about how to install it but I just cannot get it to work.  Whenever I type "startx" (because my computer is set up to start up in text mode), it prints "(EE) No devices detected." on the console.
<Frogzoo> !ipod | st3v3dnd
<ubotu> st3v3dnd: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<whileimhere> Is there a site that gives tips or hacks to help speedup gnome.
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: echo "UUID=9c06dd21-20fb-4e9a-812e-c3dcbe63ecb5 /work           ext3    defaults,noatime        0       2
<ed_> sorry timfrost, will check now but thought i'd already looked there, am running Feisty
<zpertee> macd: Is it possible to have dependencies automatically installed?
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo ? what that supposed to be?
<awilcox> Can anybody help me with this problem, please?
<macd> zpertee, thats what apt does.
<ubrian> how do I change directories in terminal?
<bruenig> zpertee, they are
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: " >> /etc/fstab
<verbose> that's the end
<bruenig> ubrian, cd
<verbose> from the " onward
<Chicory> sudo umount /dev/sda1
* Comrade-Sergei is very confused
<Chicory> Er, wrong window.
<Chicory> Sorry.
<verbose> combine that and Frogzoo's (his first) to make it work
<Ardnite> wow... there are actually peole in here helping one another...... i thought that was just a myth
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: it's not - half a mo
<Comrade-Sergei> verbose at the end?
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: yes
<tofoo> excuse me, can someone please help me?
<bruenig> !anyone | tofoo
<ubotu> tofoo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<verbose> what he said, then just add " >> /etc/fstab to the end
<IamUnique> it is a myth cause no one is willing to help me :(
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: also, put sudo at the front
<Chicory> How should I run chkdsk?
<bruenig> !patience | IamUnique
<ubotu> IamUnique: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<verbose> Chicory: did you run ntfsfix?
<Chicory> Yes.
<thedcm> bruenig: ! hows life
<verbose> i thought it marked the drive as clean, but i'm not sure
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tofoo> im trying to write a program in xemacs, but for some reason, it says that 'If' was not declared in this scope =(
<timfrost> ed_: just checked http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and it isn't there yet.  You may get better help on channel #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<slv> iamUnique: the way i do it in here is ask then idle
<tofoo> can anyone please help me
<slv> eventually someone will answer my question
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo, verbose can i just have the whole thing
<Chicory> No, no --
<slv> if not, just repost it
<slv> like this
<slv> can anyone tell me how functional Ubuntu is on a g4 laptop? will it detect everything alright?
<awilcox> Chicory: on what kind of partition?  normally fsck can do it
<Chicory> It seems to think that the volume is corrupted.
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo this is fat32
<Chicory> ntfs.
<IamUnique> ive asked the same question for 3 days ina row and still no help or answer
* Chicory is using ntfs-3g at the moment, which is why fsck didn't do it.
<Anon80118> How do i make a folder in terminal
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo, verbose can i just have the whole thing, to make it f00l proof?
<bruenig> Anon80118, mkdir
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: sudo echo "UUID=9c06dd21-20fb-4e9a-812e-c3dcbe63ecb5 /work           ext3    defaults,noatime        0       2" >> /etc/fstab
<Anon80118> thnx
<Comrade-Sergei> thank you
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: that should be it
<verbose> np
<Chicory> Can I just uninstall ntfs-3g to get fsck to do it?
<macd> IamUnique, b/c ubuntu doesnt support virtual pc 2007.
<verbose> Chicory: did you fsck that drive?
<Frogzoo> IamUnique: noone answers cos noone knows - how did you bork your machine?
<Comrade-Sergei> verbose it says permission denied should i sudo -i it?
<thedcm> bruenig: ! hows life
<bruenig> ubotu, tell thedcm about bot
<Anon80118> What do i do with wine when it gives me an error that says it cant open /dev/snd/seq
<Chicory> Not to spam, verbose, but "fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<Chicory> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<Chicory> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda1"
<macd> Frogzoo, hes running ubuntu is MS Virtual PC 2007, I say he should contact support from MS. ;)
<tofoo> im trying to write a program in xemacs, but for some reason, it says that 'If' was not declared in this scope when i try to make a conditional statement, why is that?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: you'd do best to read that wiki url
<verbose> Chicory: unmount it
<ryanakca> I just bought a new comp. It has windows XP. I have linux installed on this comp. I want to somehow get linux onto the new comp, and get the XP onto this one, so that I can sell it. How would I do that? IDE vs SATA HD...
<Comrade-Sergei> omg
<verbose> you shouldn't fsck mounted partitions anyway
<Comrade-Sergei> why cant it just MOUNT!!!
<macd> ryanakca, use ghost to image the drives.
<Chicory> verbose: I tried that.
<royel> IamUnique: it's not even that ubuntu supports or not, your asking for help with a product that is well beyond the scope of help that is provided in this channel.
<zpertee> ubuntu is horrid everything that I need to install is marked as installable
<Thuggernaut> why should you not fsck mounted partitions?
<ryanakca> macd: hmm... thanks :D
<Chicory> verbose: In fact it IS still umounted.
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: it shouldn't matter
<IamUnique> im just asking cause other people might of experinced the same problem and they might know the answer, u know...
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: read the wiki page from ubotu ^^
<aflack> !pastebin
<awilcox> ryanakca: do they have the same basic drivers?  otherwise ghosting will be problematic
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> zpertee, explain your problem a bit better
<Comrade-Sergei> verbose what wiki?
<Anon80118> What do i do with wine when it gives me an error that says it cant open /dev/snd/seq? i tried making seq but it's not supposed to be a directory
<macd> IamUnique, did you try the google yet ;P
<Omni> I'm working on dual booting ubuntu and vista, I wish I could make it just ubuntu, but cedega sucks harder than paris hilton
<darranx> what's up everyone!!!!
<royel> IamUnique: try searching the ubuntu forums or googling, you might have more luck that way.. sorry :)
<dimeotane> macd: why ghost and not dd or partimage?
<darranx> UBUNTU OWNS!!!!
<macd> !patience > Anon80118
<ryanakca> awilcox: well... NVidia vs ATI... IDE vs SATA... but Windows XP should have both drivers in it by default
<st3v3dnd> Frogzoo: I read through the forums, but the people's problems there are stemming from firewire issues. Everyone with USB says that it automounts, or is at least detected. My ipod doesn't even seem to be known anywhere in /dev when I plug it in
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: what wiki? what does that mean
<macd> dimeotane, might be a bit hard to dd on a windows box.
<Anon80118> sorry, i just wanted to rephrase my question a bit
<aflack> Okay
<aflack> I put the bottom of the .dump in pastebin
<macd> dimeotane, not to mention ghost is alot more friendly.
<aflack> It's the sigkill crap.
<ryanakca> macd: have a link to a free ghost app?
<Comrade-Sergei> omg sorry to be rude verbose but isnt there just a simple "mount /dev/hdc command for this?
<Ardnit1> would someone PLEASE help me install this shell script?
<macd> ryanakca, ghost4linux is free.
<macd> err ghost4unix
<bruenig> Ardnit1, you don't install shell scripts, you just run them
<aflack> Frogzoo; You and someone else told me yesterday to pastebin the firefox.dump, it's a rather large file..
<Omni> just a random question guys. Does Ubuntu optimize dual core, or is it single core optimized?
<Ardnit1> double click or type a command somewhere?
<zpertee> bruenig: when I type sudo apt-get install kdesktop it lists the dependencies for the application and next to each one it says "but it is not installable" never seen anything like it
<aflack> So I pasted the part where it has the error.
<ryanakca> macd: and... I.. just burn it to the CD... and then I can ghost the Windows install... and then... what do I do? boot from the CD to copy the windows image to the new HD?
<dockane_> hi all.. just installed from an ubuntu 6.06 alternate (former breezy installation, formated the partition with /) but grub keeps hanging with error 21 - no such partition. the boot hd is sda1, SCSI hd attached to an adaptec2940 UW. did i miss somthin for the scsi hd?
<bruenig> zpertee, you didn't by chance use automatix did you
<macd> ryanakca, ideally you would stick your windows disk in your linux machine, ghost it, redeploy it and then deploy your linux ghost image back to your empty windows drive.
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: you can just mount it but it won't hold up across reboots
<ryanakca> macd: kk... thanks
<verbose> adding that line to fstab makes it mount at boot
<kitche> Omni: both depends what you install and such
<Comrade-Sergei> verbose ok can i pm you?
<aflack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6805/
<IamUnique> which wmware program is for virtual destops?
<aflack> Can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<ryanakca> macd: is there a way I can do it from a bootable CD?
<verbose> Comrade-Sergei: sure
<zpertee> bruenig: pretty sure not.  All I've done so far is stick the installation cd in and follow the instructions.  now i just need an easy way to add packages
<timfrost> zpertee: what happens with 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<macd> ryanakca, you could google for a rescue cd with ghost on it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b coffee-mug!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<tofoo> im trying to write a program in xemacs, but for some reason, it says that 'If' was not declared in this scope when i try to make a conditional statement, why is that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<awilcox> timfrost: it installs KDE.
<awilcox> !kubuntu | timfrost
<ubotu> timfrost: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bruenig> !repeat | tofoo, that is really not an ubuntu question anyways
<ubotu> tofoo, that is really not an ubuntu question anyways: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lllol> im having an issue with grub
<royel> !vmware | IamUnique
<ubotu> IamUnique: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<zpertee> bruenig: it couldn't find that package
<ryanakca> macd: ghost4unix is a boot cd, thanks :D
<macd> ryanakca, sweet deal.
<timfrost> awilcox: I know.  isn't that what zpertee wants?
<lllol> windows aparently MBR' the hardrive in which ubuntu is on unfortunately i only have the 6.06 lts and i had upgraded to 610 i booted live with 6.06 and reinstalled the grub and the system locks on boot up
<lllol> any ideas?
<ubrian> i cant figure out how to get to a directory to do make and make config or whatever im suppose to do
<zpertee> bruenig: sorry didnt' mean to post to you
<bruenig> k
<lllol> is the grub version diff for 6.10?
<ElephantHunter> I'm running XUbuntu in Microsoft Virtual PC for work and I'm having trouble with the graphic display. For some reason the display is really long and choppy when I start up, but barely readable. When I try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 there are random colours and I can not access the terminal. I end up having to use Gnome Terminal for interfacing with the shell. Does anybody know what my display problem could be?
<Ardnit1> how do i run a shell script... double clicking dont work and i dont know any of the commands yet
<IamUnique> 10x
<Frogzoo> !grub
<zpertee> what is the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> Ardnit1: sh /path/to/shell/script
<Thuggernaut> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Frogzoo> zpertee: no gui on server install
<bruenig> Ardnit1, make sure you chmod +x it
<macd> ElephantHunter, that is because Virutal PC uses the vesa video device, your problem can not be solved.
<zpertee> Frogzoo: do I still have access to all the same packages?
<Ardnit1> chmod?
<ElephantHunter> macd: Ah. Is there an alternative virtual machine that I can use?
<Ardnit1> im sorry. i just installed last night and know NOTHING
<bruenig> Ardnit1, where is this shell script located
<jrib> Ardnit1: what shell script are you trying to run?
<Ardnit1> on my desktop
<Frogzoo> zpertee: you still have access to the same repos
<bruenig> Ardnit1, and what is it called
<Ardnit1> crossover office demo
<timfrost> zpertee: ubuntu-server is a base that is intended for web/FTP/mail servers, and doesn't have a graphical interface.
<Ardnit1> crossover STANDARD demo
<macd> ElephantHunter, no virtual machines support direct video card access all is EMU.
<zpertee> Frogzoo: so if i'm going to need to install a gui anyhow I might as well use the desktop version?
<ed_> timfrost - nvu is not in feisty 64 universe repo
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know what plugins are responsible for streaming radio? specifically listening to BBC Radio One using the windows media player option
<bruenig> Ardnit1, that is the name of it "crossover STANDARD demo" capitalization and everything?
<bruenig> and spacing
<macd> ElephantHunter, unless you have something like Xen enterprise with a spare video card to dedicate to your VM, also your CPU would have to support hardware virtualization
<cor1> Ubuntu loads fine then when it hits the login screen the sound keeps playing and when i login i get a black screen
<Ardnit1> no. the caps was me highlighting my correction. hold a sec and i will give you he full name
<ed_> thanks tim, just found your note, ttfn
<Ardnit1> install-crossover-standard-demo-6.0.0.sh
<cor1>  HELP!!!!      Ubuntu loads fine then when it hits the login screen the sound keeps playing and when i login i get a black screen     HELP!!!!
<Ardnit1> exactly as it appears on the file
<zpertee> are networkless ubuntu installs possible?
<royel> !restricted | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> Ardnit1, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and do "cd Desktop && chmod +x install-crossover-standard-demo-6.0.0.sh && sudo ./install-crossover-standard-demo-6.0.0.sh"
<timfrost> zpertee: you have a choice of desktop (Kubuntu=KDE, Ubuntu=GNOME, Xubuntu=XFCE).
<Briman4031> I'm sure you guys get this all the time but can someone help me with my wireless card?  I'm a super newb, I've been using an ubuntu book and it's not helping much
<Farnaby> I have an odd problem with evolution and the clock applet
<Byan> zpertee: why wouldn't they be?
<earthen> Briman4031, what wireless card do you have
<Farnaby> briman4031 what wifi card, what version etc
<ElephantHunter> macd: I've seen threads in the Ubuntu forum where people claim to be running Ubuntu in a virtual machine with no display problems.
<zpertee> timfrost: what is the difference between the different ubuntu family flavors?
<macd> ElephantHunter, they just dont complain about slow video.
<cor1> HELP!!!!      Ubuntu loads fine then when it hits the login screen the sound keeps playing and when i login i get a black screen     HELP!!!!
<bruenig> zpertee, the desktop environment
<Briman4031> It's a Dynex 802.11g from Best Buy, the lights are blinking and I'm assuming it's using an atheros chipset because it's recognized, but I can't connect using it
<Ardnit1> ????
<Ardnit1> The '/home/tim' directory does not belong to you.
<Ardnit1> Point $HOME to your home directory and try again.
<ElephantHunter> macd: Oh. I'm not complaining about slow video. The display is not working correctly.
<earthen> corl do you have a ati card?
<cor1> how i tell
<timfrost> zpertee: the difference is the desktop - Gnome/KDE/XFCE
<hkn> can someone help me install 6.06LTS LAMP server on a poweredge 6400, its hanging on partman
<Farnaby> briman, edgy, dapper, what version?
<seamus7> Hi all ... I'm trying to create a NTFS partition using Gparted on an external storage USB hard drive but the NTFS option is grayed out... what am I missing?
<macd> ElephantHunter, I thought you said it was choppy?
<bruenig> Ardnit1, do you really need this, I mean I hate to ask but...
<cor1> the only card i have is for the monitor and the network which works fine on the other computer i have
<bruenig> Ardnit1, was that the error?
<Briman4031> 6.06
<kelsin>  zerdith: you can also into the others from one by installing the ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<zpertee> timfrost: thanks for all your help.  I really appreciate it.
<earthen> cor1, check you hard ware listing or at boot time you mite see a ati logo
<zpertee> bruenig:  thanks for all your help.  I really appreciate it.
<cor1> ok hold on let me chack
<earthen> cor1, what system are you installing it on
<zerdith> thanks for the tip
<Ardnit1> well. i have no idea if i absolutely need it or not... i am trying to burn a few dvds and i cant get linux to do it so i was just going to use the programs i have been using
<bruenig> Ardnit1, are the dvd's isos?
<Briman4031> 6.06 is that dapper or edgy?
<timfrost> Ardnit1: have you changed the UID number for your account? (What does 'ls -ld /home/tim' report?
<ElephantHunter> macd: I suppose choppy was not the correct word. More accurately, my display has vertical lines running through all the graphics clear across the screen and the screen size is oblong.
<bruenig> timfrost, my guess is that since I told him to do sudo, it realized that the user trying to install (root) doesn't own home
<Ardnit1> drwxr-xr-x 25 tim tim 4096 2007-02-20 16:41 /home/tim
<Farnaby> Here is abriman, dapper
<Farnaby> wait a second
<earthen> cor1, is it a laptop or desktop
<Farnaby> Briman: 6.06 is dapper
<con-man>   ,mm,,mawow
<Ardnit1> bruenig, i am trying to rip dvds i just bought and copy them
<cor1> desktop
<Farnaby> there we go
<macd> ElephantHunter, Id try to use 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure the xserver, choose the vesa video device and set your resolution accordingly
<bruenig> Ardnit1, just copy or rip them into avi files, something like dvdshrink?
<dimeotane> Ardnit1: of course purely for backups
<ElephantHunter> macd: Okay. I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the advice :)
<dimeotane> k9 copy is good
<Ardnit1> of course <whistles softly>
<Mixx> ok i have to ask what seems to be a really stupid question.  I'm trying to execute a file but I'm getting "No such file or directory".  I have ownership, it's executable and readable.  Any ideas what noob mistake i'm making?
<cor1> no ati logo
<Farnaby> So I have my odd evolution question: I switched palm pilots recently and it worked fine. Now the tasks in the clock applet won't hide once completed. They get marked as done but stay there
<Omni> When trying to boot ubuntu after installing, I get this "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" any suggestions guys?
<dimeotane> make sure your turn on the 'keep menu' option though
<bruenig> Ardnit1, if you are just looking to copy, there is k9copy which would probably be easiest to install, I kind of like xdvdshrink but isn't in the repos
<Briman4031> thanks... okay I'm using dapper, with a dynex wgnbc 802.11g card.  Both lights are blinking on it, and it's recognized by ubuntu, but it doesn't connect.  i think it might be an issue with the WP
<Farnaby> Mixx, typo?
<Pelo> Omni,  did you make a mount point first ?
<Briman4031> WPA
<earthen> cor1, there are some bug with some ati cars where it it will start with the tv out port as the main port
<royel> Mixx: explain a bit more, what command are you issuing?
<Ardnit1> i got k9copy from the add/remove
<n0name> hi, is there any command that outputs the version of ubuntu that im currently running?
<Ardnit1> it says i dont have a burner
<Mixx> Omni - your order of hard drives may have changed (just happened to me) create a GRUB boot disk and follow the instructions on GRUB wiki
<seamus7> Edgy is recognizing my external USB hard drives but Gparted isn't allowing me to create a new partition in NTFS format ... why?
<cor1> ok how i fix
<bruenig> n0name, lsb_release -a
<Farnaby> Briman, possibly, I think people have gotten dynex cards to work in edgy for sure
<timfrost> Mixx: try './script' if it is in the current directory (which isn't automatically in your path)
<rp3> is there a quickpar for X?
<n0name> bruenig: thnx
<Omni> Pelo, it did it automated, so should I manually partition it, and not be lazy?
<bruenig> Ardnit1, you probably need to go into the preferences and change the dvd burner
<earthen> cor1, we have to know what video card you have
<Mixx> royel - I am in ~/folding trying to execute ./FAH504-Linux.exe which autocompletes
<Pelo> Omni,  mount it manualy to make sure it can be mounted first
<cor1> ok let me take the case off ill be back in like 10 secs
<Omni> Pelo - how? I'm a noob
<Briman4031> thanks, I might have to try edgy
<Mixx> royel & Farnaby so I know it's not a typo..
<Anon80118> how do I fix the error "open /dev/snd/seq failed: no such file or directory" ?
<Pelo> Omni,  sudo mount  /hda/watherver  mountpoint
<Farnaby> MIxx, I typoed a few times on my new server so I always ask that first ;)
<earthen> cor1, if it's not a ati card then i'm not sure i can help :(
<royel> Mixx: are you in console or a file manager?
<Omni> Pelo - should I do this with the live disc? because nothing involving ubuntu works
<hkn> anyone here familiar with hardware raid and ubuntu 6.06 server?
<Mixx> royel - i am in console
<Pelo> Omni,  are you on the live cd now ?
<Omni> I will be if I need to be
<Mixx> omni - check this out: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Creating-a-GRUB-boot-floppy  I had to do this to fix my grub menu.lst
<mic50k> Frogzoo: otherwise it won't work
<Pelo> Omni,  I am just trying to figure out where / what you are at
<Farnaby> Corl, sounds like you have the wrong driver, but if you don't know what you have we are kinda up a creek
<Spartacus> Hey
<Pelo> Omni,  what is the ... adress or the partition you are trying to mount ?
<royel> Mixx: are you sure it's an .exe file?
<Thuggernaut> ok i'm out peace guys
<Spartacus> How do I get a computer without an OS to run the set-up?
<Farnaby> and to reask my question:
<Farnaby> So I have my odd evolution question: I switched palm pilots recently and it worked fine. Now the tasks in the clock applet won't hide once completed. They get marked as done but stay there
<Farnaby> and yes, they are marked to hide in evolution and do
<Mixx> royel - yeah - well, it's executable anyway, straight from the folding web site
<leafw> how can I find out which kernel modules are loaded?
<Omni> thanks Mixx  - Pelo - I dont know right now
<mic50k> lsmod
<phate> I'm have this problem where  when Close the lid on my portable and then later reopen it, X is killed.
<verbose> leafw: lsmod
<Pelo> Spartacus,  if you mean the bios you don'T need to have an OS on it,  just keep hitting  "del" while booting
<leafw> thanks
<Mixx> Omni - the trick is to figure out what your root is
<Pelo> Omni,  what are you trying to mount ?
<Mixx> omni use the find command detailed in that manual
<Spartacus> Well, I mean to set-up Ubuntu
<Farnaby> phate do you have to restart the comp or can you just restart x?
<cor1> AGP-VGA S/n eeh138636
<Spartacus> If I don't use a boot disk, like I was when trying to instal Windows, it gets stuck on Verifying DMI pool data
<Hasrat_USA> which one is better? ext3 or reiserFS?
<lazrpark93> Hey, when is the new version of ubuntu coming out?
<royel> Mixx: ls -l ~/folding an pastebin me the output
<mackinac> april
<seamus7> I dual boot Edgy and WXP ... I just attached 2 USB hard drives and want to repartition one to use NTFS but GParted isn't allowing me to access that option .... any idea why?
<mic50k> ok bye, peace and oh, LOVE YOU man
<lazrpark93> Such a long wait
<leafw> Hasrat_USA : ext3 is easy to recover from, and very write-safe.
<rp3> is there a quickpar for X?
<Farnaby> I prefer ext3
<hexidigital> lazrpark93:  only 2 months
<cor1>  AGP-VGA S/n eeh138636
<hexidigital> lazrpark93:  could be longer :)
<Pelo> seamus7,  ubu doesn'T support ntfs,  just make room for the partition and then format it using xp
<Hasrat_USA> but you can't run degragment on ext3, whereas in reiserFS you can
<dimeotane> Farnaby: ctrl alt backspace
<leafw> Hasrat_USA : as far as I can tell, I never needed to defrag a drive
<dimeotane> that will restart x
<leafw> Hasrat_USA : that belongs to Windows users
<Farnaby> dimeotane, I was asking phate, I know how to do it ;)
<earthen> cor1, ok i don't know hat that is
<Mixx> royel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6807/
<seamus7> Pelo: the mystery is that Gparted allowed me to partition my laptop HD into two partition with one in NTFS ... Gparted does NTFS ... but now that option is grayed out ... hmmmmm.
<cor1> Pine building brighter ideas
<lazrpark93> hexidigital: yeah true, 6.10 is really sweet though anyway I'm never going to use anything else
<royel> Mixx: try this: bash ./FAH504-Linux.exe
<Pelo> Hasrat_USA,   there was an article on digg an hour ago detailing differences between linux file sistem
<hexidigital> lazrpark93:  heh, that's what i said about dapper
<earthen> cor1, anyway I'll give you a link to a page that showed me how to get mine working
<dimeotane> k ... thought u were stuck
<Hasrat_USA> welll someone named 'waz' was telling me to partition my drives with reiserFS and i was like 'wtf?' but i didn't tell him anything though. the author of the FS is a murderer i heard!
<lovloss> how come i suddenly dont have mp3 support?
<earthen> cor1, http://www.chenqi.org/blog/archives/2006/10/some_tips_of_ma_1.html
<Hasrat_USA> oh thank god you have the link?
<lazrpark93> hexidigital: dapper is like synaptic right?
<Omni> Pelo - /dev/sda: SCSI3
<Pelo> seamus7,  it can "identify" nfts but it will not format it
<Farnaby> dimeotane, nah, I am here with a minor irritation regarding evolution and the clock applet
<hexidigital> lazrpark93:  no, dapper was the release before edgy
<Mixx> royel says cannot execute binary file.... waaaiitt, I am on a 64 bit machine and this is a 32 bit binary..
<cor1> PV-SO4A-br V4.1 wo5/03 XP-3800- 32mb sdram AGP-VGA\
<Pelo> Omni,  and what mount point have you made for it ?
<earthen> cor1, look at the second tip
<Mixx> royel any way to run 32 bit binary on 64?
<phate> Farnaby, it just X. rest of the machine is fine. Close lid, reopen I see my desktop for 2 seconds and then black screen then I'm dropped back to the GDM,
<leafw> Hasrat_USA : being on trial doesn't make you a murder, at least not outside the USA.
<lovloss> Just yesterday i was playing mp3s. then today it acts like there is no support for that
<lazrpark93> hexidigital: oh I totally confused what those names were then lol
<Farnaby> phate, does restarting x work?
<royel> Mixx: ah.. sec
<lazrpark93> hexidigital: good to know
<lovloss> ansd then amarok locks up
<cor1> im not on a ferrari 4000 laptop
<seamus7> Pelo: oh I bet you're right ... I thought I had used Gparted to actually format in NTFS but perhaps I just set it aside and let the WXP isntallation actually do it. ok thx
<phate> Farnaby: yes but everything I was working on is now gone
<royel> Mixx: read this: http://forum.folding-community.org/viewtopic.php?t=17223
<Hasrat_USA> ballmer repeats threats against linux!!
<lazrpark93> who's ballmer?
<earthen> cor1, no thats mine, but the solution is for a ati car but it may work for you
<Slaj_R> Question... When trying to download an episode of a podcast, Firefox says "Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."
<seamus7> Pelo: I wonder if an Ubuntu Live Cd with Gparted would format the partition in NTFS ... maybe that's how I did it.
<Slaj_R> This only just started happening since my last login.
<Pelo> seamus7,  I doubt it
<Hasrat_USA> hmm alright i'm going for ext3 then. thanks :)
<Farnaby> phate, whats the laptop?
<cor1> i dont have a ATI card
<cor1> its AGP
<Farnaby> seamus: I would think that it would...
<cor1> VGA
<Hasrat_USA> i believe you were talking abuot this link leafw http://kevin.hatfieldfamilysite.com/?p=104
<Pelo> seamus7,  I think that if ubuntu was able to format ntfs we would have read/write access to ntfs out of the box, and we don't
<phate> Farnaby: Dell Latitude C600
<hexidigital> cor1:  ATI is a brand, not a `type`
<earthen> cor1, AGP is the port that it is plug into
<Pelo> Omni,  are you still there ?
<Farnaby> Phate: this seems pertinent: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305435&highlight=laptop+close+lid
<earthen> cor1, did you build your desktop
<Mixx> royel - brief glimps looks like exactly what i'm running into - i've tried both the 64 bit and 32 bit versions.  I'll read more to find out how to fix it.  thanks vm for your help
<royel> Mixx: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs    this appears to be your answer
<Farnaby> earthen: I would guess that he didn't
<Mixx> royel - ok i'll check that out!
<lazrpark93> What do you guys think of using 3D desktops in ubuntu?
<earthen> Faithful, yeah i would guess that also :-/
<xai> Can I specify a UUID on in /boot/grub/menu.lst for a root=xyz line ?
<hexidigital> lazrpark93:  they are fun to show people, but effectively useless for any real work
<CokeNCode> guys, how do i set up sendmail to allow connections from remote computers
<Pelo> lazrpark93,  candy will rot  your teeth
<lazrpark93> HAHAHA
<CokeNCode> i've set firestarter to allow smtp traffic from port 25
<lazrpark93> Well put Pelo
<Farnaby> lol, good thing I actaully read these since I am not faithful earthen ;)
<CokeNCode> and still nothing
<earthen> Faithful, if he can give me his make and model i can find out my self what card he has
<CokeNCode> getting an error on the machine when i try to connect
<hexidigital> lazrpark93:  non-support chatter should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic, by the way
<dimeotane> any other recommendations for good packages for CLI ...
<lazrpark93> hexidigitial you're right
<earthen> Farnaby, oups!
<leafw> any ideas why edgy boots with the swap off ?
<earthen> Farnaby, LOL
<dimeotane> stuff that works good on old p2 computers
<royel> Pelo: lol, nicely put :)
<Farnaby> Its ok earthen, I might be drinking but I can still read fast ;)
<CokeNCode> i notice in the advanced settings for sendmail, something about Runlevel, Status, Priority ... these three fields
<aflack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6805/ <-- Is the error, anyone know how to fix this?
<CokeNCode> how can they help me to allow remote connections ?
<hexidigital> dimeotane:  what type of applications? there are a ton to choose from
<hexidigital> dimeotane:  ie, what are you looking to do?
<hkn> do you guys know if ubuntu 6.06 has perc 2/dc support?
<lazrpark93> hexidigital, I was unaware that there was another channel for off topic things, thanks for the tip
<earthen> Farnaby, the darn tab key sometimes gets me lol
<hexidigital> lazrpark93:  np
<verbose> hkn: yes it does, i have a couple of machines running those cards
<Farnaby> Thats why I made my autocomplete tab a pain in the but
<tsai> hello anyone
<timfrost> CokeNCode: which mail package - sendmail or postfix? (both MTA packages exist, and both have /usr/sbin/sendmail)
<CokeNCode> timfrost, sendmail
<earthen> Farnaby, that mite not be a bad idea
<hkn> verbose, i am having some issues when the install cd gets to partman it is sitting there for a long time, did you have similar issues?
<dimeotane> hexidigital: some packages that will be fun and productive.. this IRC package irssi is a great one...
<Farnaby> I get bit in the but too many time earthen
<royel> !hello | tsai
<ubotu> tsai: hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<hexidigital> dimeotane:  join #ubuntu-offtopic... i'll give you my list o' stuff i use in there
<dimeotane> I'm not looking for a CLI database or compiling package
<dimeotane> k
<earthen> Farnaby, lol
<cor1> it must be the video card i pulled it out and then put it backin and it let me in
<Farnaby> I have ops on another server and just might have accidently kicked somebody that I didn't mean to....
<tsai> thanks royel and ubotu got a Question
<verbose> hkn: no, the only problem i had was when i wanted to use one of the old servers as a workstation and tried to get X working...it didn't work
<royel> !anyone | tsai
<ubotu> tsai: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ElephantHunter> Hey, does anybody know why the "Sytem -> Install" menu item in the Xubuntu install CD gives me the error "Missing command to run"?
<earthen> cor1, when it starts up like that can you press ctrl+Alt+f1 to get to a command line
<Anon80118> how do I fix the error "open /dev/snd/seq failed: no such file or directory" ?
<hkn> verbose, would it be possible for me to ask you a few questions then about setting up the hardware raid?
<Farnaby> elep: no
<eleventyseven> hey gang - after using synaptic to update my kernel and godonlyknowswhatelse i am running out of space on /  do i have remove old packages manually?  is it because I have three kernels available?  ty
<timfrost> CokeNCode: what does 'netstat -nta | grep LIST | grep ':25 ' show?
<HymnToLife> hkn, yes but I highly doubt you have a real hardware RAID
<Pelo> eleventyseven,  you can remove the other kernels manualy,  but be carefull
<verbose> hkn: it's been a while since i installed it but sure, ask away
<Farnaby> ElephantHunter| no
<Farnaby> I need another beer
<ElephantHunter> Farnby: oh... uh, thanks xD
<tsai> Thanks, trying to convert avi to dvd using the steps found at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/AVI_to_DVD
<eleventyseven> pelo: do they take up a bunch of space?
<hkn> HymnToLife, its a dell poweredge 6400 with the scsi raid controller hardware
<royel> ElephantHunter: apt-get autoclean
<earthen> Farnaby, get one for me too will ya!
<royel> eleventyseven: kernels are tiny, kernel source is a bit bigger
<eleventyseven> hmmm...  i wonder what i done did (hehe) with my space...
<cmp1988> How's Feisty anyone who's trying it?
<Mixx> royel - that did it.  i'm up and folding. thanks again
<royel> Mixx: great! :)
<digitaljhelms> anyone know the essential dependency packages required to run php5-gd? i am running an ubuntu dapper server with apache2 and don't need any additional, unneccessary packages or x11/x-windows packages as aptitude is suggesting... http://paste2.org/p/1479 lists the packages i'm being pushed when trying to install only the php5-gd package
<Farnaby> ElephantHunter| you are the only one I am using nick completion with since there are about 950 users and you have the longest name ;) But sometimes I miss the key ;)
<verbose> hkn: are you sure that's not a perc3 instead of perc2?
<hkn> verbose, when i setup the drives i did 4 in an array and 2 as hsp then ran initialize so it shows up as a 54gb raid 5 logical drive 0 is that right so far?
<tsai> when I get to the step: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/ i get:
<Farnaby> earthen, are you of age? If so I got about 15 in the fridge.
<tsai> Executing 'mkisofs -dvd-video dvd/ | builtin_dd of=/dev/dvd obs=32k seek=0'
<tsai> INFO:   UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale settings.
<tsai>         Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,
<tsai>         use -input-charset to override.
<tsai> :-[ READ TRACK INFORMATION failed with SK=3h/ASC=11h/ACQ=05h] : Input/output error
<tsai> mkisofs: No such file or directory. Faild to open dvd//VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO
<tsai> mkisofs: Can't open VMG info for 'dvd/'.
<hkn> verbose, the bios version says perc 2 version 2.5
<tsai> mkisofs: Unable to parse DVD-Video structures.
<tsai> mkisofs: Unable to make a DVD-Video image.
<tsai> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<Pelo> eleventyseven,  not that much  I think ,  you can check to remove orphan libs tho,   click on the  "state" button in the lower left corner of synaptic,  you can remove a lot of useless stuff there,  and there is also something else you can do,  let me know when you've done that bit first
<mackinac> !paste | tsai
<tsai> what do i do from here?
<ubotu> tsai: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<earthen> Farnaby, i could be consider old age LOL
<royel> !flood | tsai
<verbose> hkn: yeah, that sounds good
<hkn> verbose, its a poweredge 6400 with 4 xeon p3s
<tsai> oops! sorry
<eleventyseven> pelo: k thanks lemme compose
<Farnaby> cmp1988, I am waiting until I know for sure that palm pilots won't have too many issues
<Farnaby> Earthen: I hear that
<Farnaby> I think that most people here are what, 12 ;)
<cmp1988> Farnaby: lol I see
<merc> 12 and 1/2!
<ElephantHunter> royel: I ran that, but it the shortcut is still not working. Is there a shell command I can run to install ubuntu?
<earthen> Farnaby, you could be right
<verbose> hkn: ok, i just thought a 6400 would have a newer card, the ones i installed on were old PE 2450's
<Farnaby> cmp1988| I need it for work and I need to be able to synch it here so its actually neccesary for me. I will probably upgrade sooner rather then later though
<T0B1A5Funky> Okay, not to distract anyone, but if you are good with Ndiswrapper, can you help me
<cmp1988> Farnaby: cool
<Farnaby> earthen, IRC is for the very old and the very young it seems.
<hkn> verbose, heh, it was free :)
* Farnaby shrugs
<verbose> hkn: awesome
<earthen> Farnaby, mentally sometimes i think i'm close to that LOL
<cmp1988> Farnaby: I'll probably upgrade when it's stable
<cwoodall> hey I need hellp
<Farnaby> cmp1988| There is that part too....
<T0B1A5Funky> congrats
<earthen> Farnaby, yeah so it seems
<merc> dont we all..
<Farnaby> earthen, there are worse things
<royel> ElephantHunter: lost me, but I think I realized, I used autocomplete to tell Elevent* something an I got you instead, my mistake.. but no harm done to you by using that command
<cwoodall> well I am trying to install alpine but It wont compile
<T0B1A5Funky> cwoodall, what do you need?
<earthen> Farnaby, you got that right
<cwoodall> nothing compiles it all end in errors for some reason at make
<cmp1988> Farnaby: I sure hope Feisty can top Edgy, and Edgy is great
<hkn> verbose, so i run the lamp server install off the ubuntu cd and it gets gives an iop error then starts the install and i get past configuring the ethernet and it starts partman and doesn't progress
<linuxuser2907> can someone send me that link for the ati problem again
<Pelo> !ati | linuxuser2907 <
<ubotu> linuxuser2907 <: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hkn> verbose, since you said the raid was ok i don't know what would be the hangup
<Anon80118> is there a way to fix the wine error "open /dev/snd/seq/ failed: No such file or directory" ?
<Farnaby> cmp1988| I love edgy but I like to move forward as well. I will wait till its stable, wait to hear about palms, and then probably go for it. I don't mind beta testing too much since my work computer is a winXP machine and I can synch there if needed
<Pelo> Anon80118,  try asking in #winehq
<cwoodall> nvm I found packages
<tsai> having problems converting avi to dvd the input/output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6808/
<eleventyseven> pelo: well, i haven't been booting into ubuntu recently, but when i did last time i allowed synaptic to do its thing.  now, when i logged in i was getting all kinds of complaints.  i ran an apt-get command which removed some 'aborted' d/ls.  then i looked in spm for what you mentioned.  then i came on here ;)  not lazy, just not really used to ubuntu yet.  ty again
<verbose> hkn: my drives were already partitioned when i installed. we just migrated some slackware servers to ubuntu
<merc> is there an "all in one" dvd ripping / burning program for linux?
<Pelo> eleventyseven,  is it working now ?
<eleventyseven> pelo: and when i say let it do its thing, that includes it adding two new kernel options to my menu.lst (grub)
<verbose> hkn: but it shouldn't matter because partman still ran, i just didn't change anything
<T0B1A5Funky> I don't think there is an AIO program
<Farnaby> eleventyseven| its worth getting used to. Ubuntu is the first distro I have seen that is truly userfriendly
<linuxuser2907> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<linuxuser2907> thats my card acording to lspci
<eleventyseven> no doubt, i love ubuntu
<royel> eleventyseven: apt-get autoclean
<verbose> hkn: i would try to fdisk it from a shell
<verbose> and then try the install again
<Pelo> eleventyseven, the updates don'T remove old kernels just incase you have problems with the new ones so you can still boot the old one
<cmp1988> One of my favourite parts of Ubuntu is installing Deb packages manually
<verbose> it's getting past the point where it wouldn't work if the card and drives weren't detected. so you know that's working at least
<T0B1A5Funky> See, I would really like to be able to use Ubuntu, but the main thing I worry about is connecting to the internet, which I am unable to do
<hkn> verbose, ok, will try that
<eleventyseven> royel: that is the thing - autoclean.  let me try it again to make sure...  ubuntu is the shit though.  i love apt-get
<paguilera> Hi.  I am wondering if someone can help me resolve an error message regarding ntlm_auth?
<Farnaby> so are there any evolution gurus in here?
<royel> eleventyseven: me too, apt-get makes me randy! :)
<chris> Is there a directory where all programs that were installed are listed? like regedit for windows? i have a program that is corrupted and does now allow me to run the package manager and i can't uninstall it any way at all
<Pelo> Farnaby,  what are you trying to do ?
<eleventyseven> royel: that and one cd for the distro and i;m spent
<royel> chris: what package?
<linuxuser2907> i have a VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter video card and every time i load ubuntu i get stuck at the login screen and it keeps playing the login sound over and over again and when i login i get a black screen
<merc> fish -> retarded monkey -> humans
<merc> there's evolution :P
<T0B1A5Funky> Amen
<Farnaby> Pelo: The tasks are showing as completed in evolution and hiding as I have marked. In the clock applet they are showing as completed but not hiding. This happaned after i upgraded my palm pilot to a new model
<T0B1A5Funky> actually, "Ramen"
<cmp1988> merc: Last time I checked, George Bush isn't related to me, probably not you either
<hossasaur> hello, i am running ubuntu 6.10 on an hp dv2035us.  i have a built-in sound card with working drivers (snd-hda-intel) and all new versions of alsa components loaded.  i have a problem where i can't hear audio through my headphones.  when i plug in headphones, audio still plays through the laptop's internal speakers.  i've researched the problem and continue hitting dead ends.  any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Farnaby> linuxuser2907| what version, edgy, dapper, fiesty?
<Pelo> Farnaby,  I can't help but maybe someone else can , now that you have stated the problem
<chris> royel: armagetronad, its that open source tron game, i installed the .package form of it and it somehow is corrupt
<pontus91> I'm running edgy, how do I format my external from ntfs to fat32?
<Pelo> #evolution
<riasdxth> Hi, I have a drive and the type of FS is raid_member. It's not a raid member anymore, but it's the EXT3 filesystem. How can I change the type flag?
<Farnaby> pelo: stated it a few times already ;)
<TheDebugger> riasdxth: fdisk?
<Pelo> Farnaby,  sorry
<tsai> anyone ever converted video files avi to dvd from the command line?
<Killeroid> chris: try "sudo apt-get remove armagetronad"
<Farnaby> And #evolution is rather empty ;)(
<cmp1988> Apt-Get: The command line cure all!
<T0B1A5Funky> tsai: no, i have not but i know some program that might help you... i forget what it's called
<Pelo> Farnaby,  yeah, I was chekcing it a few moments ago
<tretle> i just installed edgy on my machine and tried to install my wireless driver through ndiswrapper except i had a error while trying to do so.
<Farnaby> pelo: no worries. I just prefer to keep completed tasks around for a month or two but with the clock applet not hiding them... rather cluttered
<pontus91> can some one please tell me how to format my external to fat32?
<eleventyseven> hmm, re: apt-get autoclean i am getting unsweet messages about could not get lock.  well, i'll f with it more in the am i gues
<hossasaur> this is not a hardware problem, as the sound/headphone switch works in vista 64
<royel> chris: did you use Synaptic to install this?
<hossasaur> and worked in xp
<chris> royel: I've tried everything i can in the terminal, and it just says: E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<tretle> i got as far as seeing my driver in the ndiswrappers list as functional and hardware present
<Farnaby> pelo: unusable cluttered actually. Since I tend to set tasks for most things since I am forgetfult
<eleventyseven> oh wait, i'm an idiot
<tretle> but when i go onto the next steps i get the error
<tretle> user@user-desktop:~$ sudo depmod -a
<tretle> user@user-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<tretle> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<tretle> user@user-desktop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -m
<tretle> Adding alias wlan0 ndiswrapper to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<T0B1A5Funky> tsai: nevermind, i was thinknig DVD to AVI
<chris> royel: no i didn't, i downloaded the .package from the official game site, and i used autopackage to install it
<royel> eleventyseven: you said it.. not us
<Pelo> Farnaby,  I am trying to locate help for you , bare with me
<tretle> can anyone help?
<Farnaby> LOL Royel
<eleventyseven> royel: hehe
<Farnaby> pelo, no worries, I dug through the forums and google but couldn' find crap
<eleventyseven> took me down to 96%.  i need to go rtfm (another admittance all by myself)
<paguilera> What does this message mean: err:secur32:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path.
<Farnaby> eleventyseven| at this rate you will fit right in the *nix community wherever you go
<hkn> how do you run fdisk off the ubuntu live cd, its not there
<royel> chris: I'll try locating something for you, in the meantime, did/have you searched there site for uninstall procedures?
<tretle> can anyone at all help?
<timfrost> pontus91: 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hdd1'   (replace hdd1 with the correct partition - may be /dev/sda1 )
<linuxuser2907> my soud isnt working
<earthen> hkn if it is not there then you can install it even fron a live cd
<eleventyseven> farnaby: well, i dabble well enough and i work w/ an unamed system based on freebsd.  but i'll take that as a compliment ;)
<linuxuser2907> my sound card is preventing me from booting proper how can i fix this
<chris> royel: I haven't, i'll go and check it out real quick
<royel> eleventyseven: you should change your /nick to Id10T :)
<crimsun> linuxuser2907: describe your problem more precisely and/or follow wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hkn> verbose, do you know if i have to format the scsi drives before i use the live cd?
<T0B1A5Funky> Network problem here...I have edgy, compiled ndiswrapper successfully, loaded my windows driver to match the wireless card I have, set up all the settings in "Networking" to match what i had for windows (IP, Subnet, Gateway), everything is set the way it should, but any time i try to connect to the internet, or even ping something, it won't work... help!!!
<hkn> earthen, its ok, i'm going to use a different live cd to format the drive
<eleventyseven> royel: 10-4
<linuxuser2907> ok when i have my speakers plugged in and i boot linux the sound on login keeps playing and it locks me up
<verbose> hkn: you shouldn't have to, you should be able to at least fdisk and mke2fs them from the livecd
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: hmm
<Farnaby> eleventyseven| anybody who can admit that they are being an idiot is a good start ;)
<linuxuser2907> but when my speakers are unplugged it boots fine
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: what wifi card do you have?
<poningru> as in what chipset?
<hkn> verbose, the ubuntu live cd doesn't know what the command fdisk -l means:)
<PORDO> what package do i need in order to run "make"?
<T0B1A5Funky> Linksys wireless G card with Speed Booster
<hkn> verbose, im going to use a different live cd to format the drive
<T0B1A5Funky> the Driver i used was on the list for Ndiswrapper ... WMP54GS
<rp3> i have a printer on a SUSE box that works localy and with XP boxes, but when I try to print from Ubuntu it doesn't work, but it does discover it (the printer) on the network?  Ideas?
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: hmm whats the chipset on that?
<T0B1A5Funky> what do you mean as in chipset?
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: do an lspci -v
<poningru> and search for your wifi card
<poningru> and pastebin that section
<phate> Farnaby: Thanks, that forum post fixed my issue. Apperently My system does not like X's Power Management :P
<T0B1A5Funky> i'm not in ubuntu... otherwise i wouldn't be online
<poningru> oh
<poningru> sigh hold on
<poningru> I have to google it
<poningru> hold on
<T0B1A5Funky> but whenever i ran lspci i got a pciid of 14e4:4320
<T0B1A5Funky> is that what you want?
<timfrost> PORDO: build-essential gives the tools.  What are you trying to compile?
<Farnaby> Phate: glad to have helped
<grte> Does anyone know why, in elinks, linux frames would not work in a linux console?
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: the chipset is the actual hardware that the card is using
<T0B1A5Funky> h/o, let me device manager
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: for example my asus card is actually running an broadcom 4318
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: in windows they hide it
<T0B1A5Funky> oh damn
<PORDO> timfrost brands' digital cash software.
<T0B1A5Funky> yea, nothing in device manager
<PORDO> timfrost http://www.cypherspace.org/credlib/source/
<PORDO> installing now. :)
<xai> I suppose that to boot with root=UUID=xxxxx in a menu.lst required some form if initrd so that UUID support can find the UUID ??
<pontus91> can someone tell me how to format my drive to fat32 instead of ntfs?
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: lol
<Pelo> pontus91,  use gparted
<timfrost> PORDO: do you know what libraries it needs?  Because you will need to install the development packages associated with those libraries
<elpargo> pontus91, gparted
<pontus91> thx
<cmp1988> gparted FTW
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: you use the broadcom chipset
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: you didnt have to do ndiswrapper
<T0B1A5Funky> okay, what does that for me?
<pontus91> then what? LOL
<T0B1A5Funky> really?
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: just the firmware install was enough
<T0B1A5Funky> :P
<PORDO> timfrost i'll find out.
<pontus91> I have it open
<T0B1A5Funky> how would i do that though?
<PORDO> this makes my mouth water: http://ntrg.cs.tcd.ie/mepeirce/Project/Pro/rep_prob_e_cash_paper.ps
<Ryan45> hello
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: hold on let me get you the link
<T0B1A5Funky> alright, thank you
<Pelo> pontus91,  it will take 30 minutes to explain but only 5 minutes for you to figure out
<stanford> I booted with a Ubuntu LiveCD and it detects my Ethernet card properly and I see it in lspci. How do I figure out which module it loaded? I see too many things in lsmod
<Farnaby> pntus91, pelo is right.
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: just uninstall ndiswrapper completley and install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<pontus91> k
<poningru> WTF
<poningru> hope he got it
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys, I need a little help with my Sansa m240
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: just uninstall ndiswrapper completley and install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<T0B1A5Funky> whoa, i'm back
<poningru> if you missed that last one
<T0B1A5Funky> and this will for sure work?
<PhibreOptix> It was working fine until I put a directory on it to store my school stuff in, and now when I turn it on it just turns itself off
<chris_> royel: Let me know if you've found something :)
<cafuego_> Yes, my firmware rules. Obey!
<timfrost> PORDO: I suggest that you make a package using checkinstall rather than ending with 'sudo makeinstall'
<PhibreOptix> And when I plug it in it keeps turning itself off before it can be mounted
<PhibreOptix> Any help?
<timfrost> !checkinstall | PORDO
<ubotu> PORDO: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: if the model number you gave is correct then yes
* poningru bows to cafuego 
<Ryan45> Can anyone recommend a guide to dual booting ubuntu and vista if I have a preloaded version of vista on a new laptop?
<T0B1A5Funky> alright
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: you should bow to cafuego too
<toulouse> PhibreOptix: can you boot with a live cd or rescue cd?
<varsendaggr> hey i want have some scripts that i want to run   but i want to create a GUI to run these...   how should i do this?
<poningru> Gus: omg are you from tampa?
<royel> chris_: did you delete the file you downloaded to install this program?
<T0B1A5Funky> who's cafuego?
<tim167> i moved something to trash accidently, where can i recover it ?
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: the guy that puts those packages together
<T0B1A5Funky> o0o
<T0B1A5Funky> alright
<poningru> so all you have to do is double click on them
<ctford> i notice that ubuntu doesn't package rubygems because it could mess with the apt-get packaging system. how likely am i to mess things up if i install and start using rubygems?
* T0B1A5Funky bows to cafuego
<PhibreOptix> toulouse: It's an mp3 player, do I need a live cd to repair it or something?
<hossasaur> well, coincidentally, after 12 hours of looking i think i just found the fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265027
<ElephantHunter> This may be a bug I need to file, but I'm not sure. When I was using Xubuntu the shortcut to Install no longer worked. I had to find the file for the shortcut and manually run the command in the shell.
<Meheren> My friend wanted to buy a firewire webcam... I immediately said iSight, but it turns out windows doesn't reconize it, can anyone reccomend a good cam?
<poningru> tim167: its in .Trash in your home directory
<T0B1A5Funky> thank you so much poningru, i hope this works!
<toulouse> PhibreOptix: oh, i thought it was a computer nvm, i dunno man
<poningru> or there is a trash icon in the bottom right of your screen
<toulouse> new batteries
<poningru> just click on it
<poningru> T0B1A5Funky: gl
<toulouse> take that folder off maybe
<PORDO> tim167 i've used checkinstall many times. thanks.
<PhibreOptix> I can't take it off, because it wont mount >.<
<Gus> Can someone PM me and help me with my Unbuntu problem?
<toulouse> these guys know more than me
<chris_> royel : yea, but i re-downloaded it just to try and reinstall, but after its reinstalled its still in its corrupt state :/
<toulouse> ey guys, help phibre mount his mp3 playa
<pontus91> it won't let me format, I get an error.
<tim167> poningru PORDA: thanks! (i'm in fluxbox, so no trash icon...), what's checkinstall ?
<Meheren> phibre, what's your problem?
<tim167> PORDO^
<Gus> "kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) "
<Meheren> phibre, what kinda mp3 you got?
<PhibreOptix> sansa m240
<timfrost> PORDO: I think you need to add it (and fakeroot) as build-essential doesn't depend on either of them
<PhibreOptix> I put a new folder on it to store my school stuff in, and now it won't mount, or boot up if I try to listen to music
<PhibreOptix> It just goes to the logo screen, and then powers down
<PORDO> sudo?
<PORDO> is sudo not sufficient?
<Meheren> PhibreOptix, so when you plug it into computer what happens?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<PORDO> http://ntrg.cs.tcd.ie/mepeirce/Project/Pro/rep_prob_e_cash_paper.ps <-- mouth waters
<poningru> PORDO: sudo is more than sufficient
<PORDO> oh..maybe _too_ sufficient?
<PhibreOptix> It goes to the logo screen, then powers down, then starts up again and goes to the logo screen and powers down.....it's an infinite loop
<PORDO> first it looks like i need libssl-dev
<PhibreOptix> And it doesn't stay on long enough to be mounted
<royel> chris_: which installer did you use?, the universal?
<Meheren> PhibreOptix sounds like it's a problem with your player, not ubuntu
<PhibreOptix> Right...is there any way I can force it to stay on?\
<chris_> i used a program called autopackage: www.autopackage.org , for .package files
<chris_> royel: i used a program called autopackage: www.autopackage.org , for .package files
<Meheren> PhibroOptix, just sec ill reaserach it, who makes it again?
<samuel> are there any osx like docks that work in gnome? specifically something that also lists running apps and gives them a place to minimize to?
<samuel> that DOESNT need beryl?
<chris_> royel: on the game site its listed as .bin
<pontus91> mkdosfs: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system
<pontus91> what do I do? I need to format it to fat32
<Wuilliam> hi ALL, i have a problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6809/ that is when i install the oficcial drivers of ati
<Wuilliam> who can helpme
<PhibreOptix> Sansa
<Dr_willis> pontus91,  unmount it.. fdisk it to change the filesystem type. format it.
<pontus91> thx
<chris_> royel: listed as bin package on the game site**
<Ryan45> Can anyone recommend a guide to dual booting ubuntu and vista if I have a preloaded version of vista on a new laptop?
<mitch00> hey all
<Dr_willis> Ryan45,  be sure you got disks where you can restore vista later if needed..
<tim167> what's the terminal command to take a screenshot ?
<mitch00> scrot
<arromeo> Ew.  Scrote!
<arromeo> Sorry.
<boredandblogging> has anyone here gotten dual head working with an ati 9250 card?
<stepanstas> how can i set vlc media player default for all media files?
<macd> stepanstas, system --> preferences --> preferred applications
<flamesrock> I asked about this last night without solving it.. maybe there's someone online that knows the answer?
<flamesrock> I mount an nfs share alright, but when I try to copy a file, it just hangs
<flamesrock> and ^c won't interrupt, it just hangs
<macd> flamesrock, can you browse the files in the dir ok?
<flamesrock> yup
<macd> and is the error, copying to the nfs share or from?
<flamesrock> copying from
<stepanstas> macd, i see two tabs, internet and system, neither have media in the,
<macd> can you copy to?
<tim167> how can i make a screen-shot using a terminal command ?
<flamesrock> nope
<Meheren> PhibroOptix, no idea :p can't find anything
<PhibreOptix> Ok, well thanks for the help anyway
<royel> chris_: I'm sorry man, I just dont know enough about this to help, an I'm not finding anything that looks like it would be any help.. keep asking an looking maybe someone else will know what to tell you
<flamesrock> actually, nevermind that
<PhibreOptix> I think I'll just return it
<macd> stepanstas, yeah Im wrong, one sec.
<flamesrock> I can copy to the share
<Meheren> PhibroOptix, heh good luck man
<Farnaby> stepanstas| http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346443&highlight=vlc+default
<mitch00> tim167, just type scrot
<stepanstas> macd, k
<flamesrock> and ideas macd ?
<Meheren> PhibroOptix, get an ipod
<PhibreOptix> Well I only got it today
<macd> flamesrock, are you sure the place your trying to copy to, you have permissions?
<PhibreOptix> And it is my plan
<chris_> royel: okie dokie, thanks for the help :)
<Meheren> PhibroOptix, 100% linux compatibl
<PhibreOptix> To say that I took it out of the packet and it was like that
<PhibreOptix> Yea well....not all of us can afford them xD
<Farnaby> royel what was chris_ problem?
<PORDO> usage:  brands -v|-t|-k <bits>|-a <attribs> <-- hmmm
<PORDO> i dunno how this works.
<flamesrock> well its my home directory, so I should I have permissions, no?
<Meheren> $150 for 2 gigs is acually a god deal
<PhibreOptix> They are like $300 here
<meisam> #eclipse
<Meheren> PhibreOptix, huh? i don't get it
<lin_> i need to connect to irc.blackcobalt.net:6667 what do i type in
<Meheren> PhibreOptix, buy it from the apple site then
<royel> Farnaby: something with armagetronad corrupting things, says he can't use package manager now
<PhibreOptix> I'm in australia
<macd> stepanstas, try right clicking on the media file and hit open with, then select vlc and check the box that says make this the default for this filetype
<Farnaby> ok royel, thats abit past anything i have mucked with so I can't really help either
<stepanstas> farnaby, i checked the link, thanks, but is there a way to make it default for all media files?
<steel> lin_ /server ADDRESS PORT
<z0rz> I have a linux router setup up using IPTables.  eth0 has a public ip eth1 has a private 10.20.30.x.  Inside my network I have roomates, so I have another firewall between my computers and theres.  It's WAN port is 10.20.30.y and it's local ip (including DHCP assinged IPs) are 10.20.10.x - I have port forwarding on my 10.20.30.y router so that I can connect to the "remote web login" from my room mates computer.  The problem is I want to conne
<Meheren> PhibreOptix, yeah but why would that matter. After all tehy ship from china
<Farnaby> stephan| macd summed it up. I rarely use vlc so I am not positive
<macd> flamesrock, yes you should, do you have something like: (rw,no_root_squash,async) in your /etc/exports file?
<PhibreOptix> Cos our currency isn't worth the same
<Farnaby> stepanstas| macd summed it up. I rarely use vlc so I am not positive
<Farnaby> Time for another beer!
<Meheren> PhibreOptix, oh!, right duh... (hehe i feel dumb now)
<flamesrock> macd: /mnt/hdb3 192.168.1.10/255.255.255.0(no_subtree_check,async,rw)
<stepanstas> macd, thanks, farnaby gave me a link, but do you know if i can set if for all media files?
<stepanstas> farnaby, k thanks for the help
<macd> stepanstas, Im fairly sure there is a flatfile with mime types and the associated applications to open them, but honestly I dont know where it is
<stepanstas> macd, okay, thanks for your help
<macd> flamesrock, try adding no_root_squash then /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<flamesrock> k, tx I'll try that
<meisam> sorry guys, anybody here know anything about eclipse?(sorry if offtopic)
<Meheren> can anyone roccomend a good firewire camera?
<Briman4031> can someone help me troubleshoot my wireless connection?  Dynex wgnbc 802.11g, here is the iwconfig
<Meheren> (that can be used as a wobcam?
<Anon80118> wobcam
<macd> wobcams rocks ;P
<Briman4031> ath0      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"homenetwork"
<Briman4031>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Briman4031>           Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<Briman4031>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Briman4031>           Power Management:off
<Briman4031>           Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<Cryoniq> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Briman4031>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Briman4031>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Farnaby> meheren, are you looking for just a webcam or a true digital?
<Meheren> Faraby, just a webcam
<Meheren> Farnaby, cheapest i can get
<macd> Briman4031, in the future please use pastie.
<Farnaby> Oh, I was going to suggest the iSight
<macd> !pastie | Briman4031
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> !pastibin | Briman4031
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastibin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> !pastebin | Briman4031
<ubotu> Briman4031: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macd> jeeezus.
<unop> macd,  you're worse than he is :p
<macd> I know right ;)
<Farnaby> kinda funny though
<Briman4031> sorry
<flamesrock> macd: so I did that, but now I can't list the directory?
<Meheren> Farnaby, yeah but it's for my friend, and he runs windows and windows doesn't support the iSight
<Briman4031> I'm a newb
<macd> flamesrock, on your machine your mounting to "sudo mount -a"
<Meheren> Farnaby, that's exactly what i said... immediatly
<Farnaby> meheren why not use USB?
<z0rz> ANyone?
<Meheren> Farnaby, he has no spare usb ports...
<flamesrock> I'll try the -a option
<Meheren> Farnaby, only has two... one for the keyboard and one for his speakers
<Farnaby> meheren the only firewire webcam i know of is the iSight. I am google can point you towards another though. But a decent USB webcam and hub is not that pricey
<hossasaur> macd: you helped me before, and i thank you.  i'm having troubles with sound today.  i have ubuntu 6.10 installed on an hp dv2035us laptop.  if i install alsa components, i get sound through my speakers, but not my headphones.  i followed someone else's idea http://ubuntuforums.org hel/showthread.php?t=265027 and attempted to patch alsa.  now the headphones work, and i can control the volume of them, but the internal speakers still play
<hossasaur>  audio, and i cannot control the volume of them.  any ideas?
<hossasaur> i suppose this could go out to anyone in the channel.  i'm having troubles with sound today.  i have ubuntu 6.10 installed on an hp dv2035us laptop.  if i install alsa components, i get sound through my speakers, but not my headphones.  i followed someone else's idea http://ubuntuforums.org hel/showthread.php?t=265027 and attempted to patch alsa.  now the headphones work, and i can control the volume of them, but the internal speakers s
<hossasaur> till play audio, and i cannot control the volume of them.  any ideas?
<Farnaby> meheren the only firewire webcam i know of is the iSight. I am sure* google can point you towards another though. But a decent USB webcam and hub is not that pricey
<macd> hossasaur, so both play audio now?
<hossasaur> macd: yes
<hossasaur> macd: the speaker volume cannot be controlled though
<hossasaur> macd: short of turning down the source volume
<Jerub> does anyone know about this bug with dash? https://launchpad.net/bugs/61463
<Meheren> Farnaby, heh ok... thanks
<macd> hossasaur, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2078474
<pavs> I have windowsxp and ubuntu intalled in two partitioned is it possibleto my windows partition as a "virtual" desktop from ubuntu? i dontlike restarting and logging in windows user
<Jerub> it looks closed, but it's obviously still causing issues.
<macd> pavs, not easily at all.
<flamesrock> macd: so with the -a option, it won't mount the drive, without it, it mounts but doesn't ls
<Farnaby> meheren, I think my USB hub and my webcam ran ... $35? And I use the crap out of my hub. I have 5 out of 8 ports used
<macd> flamesrock, will not mount or just takes it time?
<pavs> I am good at following instructions/manual any out there? i googled it didnt find any
<Cryoniq> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Farnaby> hossasaur| the master volume doesn't work on the speakers?
<flamesrock> won't mount at all
<flamesrock> it doesn't hang, but it doesn't mount either
<macd> gotcha
<hossasaur> macd: i don't have an option for external amp.  under the switches tab i have IEC958, EXTMIC, INTMIC
<hossasaur> Farnaby: nosir
<liquiddoom> Has anybody gotten lprof or an other ICC profile creator to work correctly?
<Flannel> pavs: you might look at stuff like Xen or other things like that
<pavs> ok flannel lemme see if i find anything
<hossasaur> macd: no matter how i set those, i still have audio going through the speakers, and i still have audio going out the headphone jack.  i've tried combinations of plugging in the headphones/unplugging/changing switches, nothing works.
<z0rz> I have a linux router setup up using IPTables.  eth0 has a public ip eth1 has a private 10.20.30.x.  Inside my network I have roomates, so I have another firewall between my computers and theres.  It's WAN port is 10.20.30.y and it's local ip (including DHCP assinged IPs) are 10.20.10.x - I have port forwarding on my 10.20.30.y router so that I can connect to the "remote web login" from my room mates computer.
<Jerub> so no one knows about this bug with dash breaking shell scripts?
<z0rz> err
<z0rz> That ends with "Linksys Wifi Router - > Comp B" Did you get all of it?
<macd> hossasaur, well you got me then ;)
<z0rz> The problem is I want to connect to it from the outside eth0 .. from the internet.  But when I set up iptables to allow the traffic through it doesn't seem to get to 10.20.30.y .. but if I forward traffic to my room mates computer with iptables it works fine (such as VNC or something)  My question is: How do I need to configure iptables for my scenario? Comp A -> Internet -> IPTables Linux Box -> Linksys Wifi Router - > Comp B
<Farnaby> hossasaur| have you mucked in the alsa config? This isn't something i have experienced before
<hossasaur> Farnaby: where is alsa config?
<Flannel> !xen | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<macd> to bad Xen on edgy has a serious bug with no fix.
<Farnaby> hossasaur| alsamixer in a terminal
<macd> well no fix commited.
<pavs> thanks flannel
<Farnaby> Hooray beer
<macd> flamesrock, what if you remove the no_subtree_check and restart nfs-kernel-server then remount it.
<Toran> OK, so the update-manager crashed while i was in the middle of an upgrade from edgy to feisty beta. It was mostly done installing packeges, though not quite. What should I do?
<Toran> update-manager won't start, it complains about pygtk not being available.
<pavs> another question. Is there any software like "Alexandria Book Collection Manager" for movies? The book collection manager is just awesome I have quite a big list.
<Farnaby> Well that just convinced me not to upgrade to fiesty for a while longer toran
<Toran> lol
<Toran> I wouldn't be, but I am having major bug problems in xubuntu edgy
<Toran> no kde apps start, it's fucking hell
<macd> Toran, in a console run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f"
<Farnaby> toran, you realse taht fiesty is still buggy to no end and not stable yet?
<Farnaby> *note, I consider all non-stable releases to be buggy to no end
<Toran> Yeah, but I would like, more than anything, to start amarok. Without it segfaulting. Or k3b. Or openoffice. (even though it's not kde, it crashes too.)
<hossasaur> Farnaby: ok, odd, i can control the speaker and headphone volume through pcm
<Toran> I have a feeling that it would be better than that.
<chris_> Anyone know where currently installed package information is kept? not Synaptic :P
<Farnaby> hossasaur| all solved then?
<flamesrock> macd: same thing, it won't list, and same as before with '-a'
<hossasaur> macd, farnaby: i can control only the headphone volume through main
<Toran> macd: the wiki warned me that using apt-get was dangerous and difficult. Will I have the apt-get problems I was warned of?
<gavintlgold> hey guys... you know in some screenshots of linux there's that neat little sidebar that shows cpu, memory, network, the clock, etc? What is that, and can I get it for GNOME?
<Farnaby> toran, wht are you running?
<hossasaur> macd, Farnaby: well, i can't change it to only play through headphones
<hossasaur> macd, Farnaby: and master mute only mutes headphones...i think i'm close
<Farnaby> openoffice has never given me problems
<macd> Toran, you have no choice now but to use apt.
<Farnaby> hossasaur| I am struggling to remember, I skipped dinner and have been drinking for a while.... But I had to muck with alsa a lot to even get my MIc to start working at all (never did finish that though)
<Smartm0nkey> can anyone help me? I add my user to a group.. now when ever I try to use sudo, it tells me im not in the sudoers file??????????/
<Toran> I should probably mention that a dpkg --configure -a is running right now
<Farnaby> toran: macd is right
<macd> Toran, did you run dpkg --configure?
<hossasaur> Farnaby: my mic works here and there
<Farnaby> lol
<tomcatt> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060501-5 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Toran> I was trying to use aptitude to instal pygtk so I could start the update-manager again, and it told me to run dpkg --configure -a, so I did.
<Farnaby> hossasaur| I was going to get skype up and runniong but then I lost interest
<Smartm0nkey> can anyone help me? I add my user to a group.. now when ever I try to use sudo, it tells me im not in the sudoers file??????????/
<Toran> I haven't run dpkg --configure.
<tomcatt> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d00by> can someone help me setting up twinview? for some reason when I have the resolution at 2048x768 it works fine, but when i try and do 2048x1024 only one screen stays on?
<Farnaby> d00by, whats the vidcard to begin with
<d00by> nvidia 6600
<macd> Toran, then you need to kill that, and how you do that is: 'ps ax | grep dpkg" then you get a PID (a number) then issue "sudo kill -9 pid"
<Farnaby> kill dash nine!
<macd> Toran, or, 'sudo killall dpkg'
<Farnaby> sorry just remembered a nerdcore song
<Meshezabeel> Heya! I just installed ubuntu, I umounted one of the ntfs volumes on my desktop, it disappeared, I remounted it on the command line, but how can I get it to show on desktop again?
<d00by> farnaby, its a nvidia 6600
<Farnaby> d00by, I am impressed, you actually know
<Farnaby> gimmie a few
<d00by> farnaby, haha thanks
<Toran> macd: Ok,I killed it, so now I run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f'?
<macd> yes.
<d00by> farnaby, i built the comp myself, and i got sick of winblows so i took ym gaming rig and made it windows
<Toran> heh
<Toran> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<d00by> farnaby, i mean ubuntu
<Toran> that is what it says when I run it.
<hossasaur> Farnaby: is it something i can change in system-admin-sound? i'm kind of unfamiliar with this
<Meshezabeel> anyone know how I can get that ntfs mount to show on desktop again?
<macd> Toran, run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' what does that say...
<Farnaby> Hoss: not sure. my laptop is running windows (one has a dead screen and the other is works so i can't do what I want with THAT).
<lestat> Hi all.
<hossasaur> Farnaby: this runs vista.  i actually had the same exact problem in vista until i played around with drivers.  i actually had to go back to xp drivers to get it to work
<lestat> I want to play embedded quicktime videos, like those on the apple site, with totem.
<lestat> How do I achieve this?
<Toran> macd: It start installing lots of packages that were downloaded early, I would assume by the manager
<macd> Toran, let it run.
<vegasmcpc> what's the command in konsole to find out the uuid of a device?
<gavintlgold> ...does no one know of a sidebar for linux? example here: http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/olson.png on the right side in gold. What is that?
<Toran> macd: when it finishes, will i have an upgraded system? or will I need to do more things to finalize it?
<quackquack> can anyone help me? I add my user to a group.. now when ever I try to use sudo, it tells me im not in the sudoers file??????????/
<lestat> gavintlgold: I don't but I really want to use one.
<macd> Toran, when it finishes run this command 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<d00by> can someone help me setting up twinview? for some reason when I have the resolution at 2048x768 it works fine, but when i try and do 2048x1024 only one screen stays on? card is nvidia 6600
<lestat> quackquack: google "adding to sudoers"
<Farnaby> hossasaur| whats the model?
<hossasaur> Farnaby: is there a way to say....swap the output of speakers and headphones?
<merc> gavintlgold: you talking the thing with all the graphs in it?
<Farnaby> d00by: I am still looking, but there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of info so to speak
<gavintlgold> lestat: yeah, one of the things that made me like linux was the way the sidebars looked... no sidebars in ubuntu though...
<gavintlgold> merc: yes
<Farnaby> And why do I feel like I am doing community service?
<hossasaur> macd: is there a way to swap output of speakers and headphones? i never even use the damn speakers
<merc> gavintlgold: it's called gkrellm
<Toran> macd: is my sources.list in a way such that it will upgrade to feisty? aside from upgrading via the graphical tool, I haven't edited the file.
<hossasaur> Farnaby: hp dv2035us
<d00by> farnaby, yeah thats why i resorted to xchat, lol google failed me
<hossasaur> Farnaby: internal speakers
<lestat> gavintlgold: don't you mean the thing on the left? I think he's talking about the thing on the right... which does look cool.
<macd> Toran, the sources.list should have already been changed.
<macd> Toran, if not let the dpkg finish and we'll move to that.
<Toran> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Toran> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Toran> it just finished and I just ran it.
<gavintlgold> lestat: not the dock on the left
<lestat> Oh? I want that thing. : )
<Toran> The first two of the last three lines were its output.
<gavintlgold> i tried kiba-dock with beryl, but it was too buggy for me
<Mevunky> so
<Mevunky> my damn macbook
<foormea> !network-manager > foormea
<Mevunky> 6.10 booted and installed fine as always
<Mevunky> but 7.04
<chris_> is there a regedit type thing on linux? to remove traces of a program?
* genii sips a coffee
<merc> gkrellm is more of a system monitor
<Farnaby> hossasaur| edgey ubuntu?
<Mevunky> something with the bootloader isnt happening
<merc> not really a dock bar.
<hossasaur> Farnaby: yessir.  i wouldn't even mind disabling the internal speakers.  i never use them
<SEJeff> chris_: gconf-editor\
<SEJeff> chris_: gconf_editor. the \ was a typo
<vegasmcpc> what's the command in konsole that shows the information about a device?
<Meshezabeel> got it figured out, thanks all!
<vegasmcpc> stuff like the uuid?
<gavintlgold> merc: thanks, gkrellm is awesome (at least it looks like it is) I'll try it out for a bit
<Mevunky> whats the best way to reload the boot sector from the live cd
<merc> gavintlgold: there's themes and stuff, plugins, all kinds of junk, it is fun.
<genii> !grub reinstall
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<chris_> SEJeff: thanks!!
<gavintlgold> btw, gkrellm installed fine with sudo apt-get install gkrellm for future reference
<Mevunky> genii thanks, ill give it a go
<SEJeff> chris_: no problem
<gavintlgold> wait, genii, are you on zaadz?
<Mevunky> i didnt realise it was a known problem on feisty 4 with macbook and grub
<genii> bleh there is some bot reference to reinstalling grub, but I forget the reference
<Kaso> Where is the data for the "applications" menu stored?
<genii> gavintlgold: Since I dunno what it is, no LOL
<SEJeff> Kaso: /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<Kaso> thanks
<gavintlgold> ok, there's another genii on zaadz that is my friend. lol
<genii> Mevunky: You should look up the grub man page. you will need to tell it where your old /boot is
<gavintlgold> allllllll riiiight then, bye guys, gotta go try out gkrellm for a bit. once again, thanks merc!
<Mevunky> !grub reinstall
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Mevunky> well
<Mevunky>  never had problems in edgy
<Mevunky> just install and it would boot fine
<gavintlgold> actually guys, what's the best way to exit freenode with xchat?
<gavintlgold> just quit or what?
<genii> gavintlgold: yeah /quit
<Farnaby> hossasaur| http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348586&highlight=Laptop+headphones towards the end there it offers a solution. Sort of
<macd> Toran, what does 'cat /etc/lsb-release' say?
<gavintlgold> ok
<hossasaur> Farnaby: macd sent me there as well, but i don't have that option
<Toran> macd: I'm on feisty
<macd> Toran, your in good shape then buddy.
<Toran> Thanks for the help =)
<Farnaby> hossasaur| edit_> preferences
<lestat> how do I make the gkrellm thing longer?
<Farnaby> you can add and remove things from the panel
<Farnaby> I remember that from my stint trying to get my my mic to work hoss|
<Farnaby> time for one more beer and a smoke
<Kaso> im getting this error when trying to run beryl-settings its connected to GTK somehow, but im not sure what i should do to fix it http://pastey.net/6946
<Beverage> hey folks anyone know why my web server is still asking me if  want to downloaded my scripts instead of running them?
<hossasaur> Farnaby: yeah, i don't have anything of that sort
<gop> !vmserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mad-One> Hello Ubuntu users
<Hosm> Hi, My sound card works in superuser but does not function in user mode. What can I do? Can anyone help?
<Farnaby> hossasaur| its in alsaconfig I believe as well
<slipstream3d> hello, dunno if the same people are still here, but i've fixed my throuroughput problem over my network. SAMBA was really slow going Linux->Windows (6-7% of a gigabit connection)
<Mad-One> I want to do some functional relationship chart....is there a program in ubuntu capable of doing this quickly?
<Brismetal> Hey, how do I get a USB memory key running in Ubuntu?
<Brismetal> I've been googleing but anything with USB memory and Ubuntu returns how to install from a usb memory stick
<cnmsales> I think i fugged up my etc/modules file. any way to fix this?
<gop> Brismetal,  I have ubuntu
<slipstream3d> While I was trying to set up NFS I stumbled across some SAMBA settings and it's fast like crazy now (45% of my gigabit, which is more or less the maximum of the hard drive in the linux box)
<gop> on my usb thumb disk
<knoppi1> hey
<hossasaur> Farnaby: it isn't
<gop> Brismetal,  and it wasy easy
<knoppi1> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<knoppi1> B5D0C804ADB11277
<gop> Brismetal,  check it out
<Farnaby> hossasaur| you sure? going through all the screesn?
<Brismetal> gop I don't want to run it from there, I just want to have it active to copy stuff onto it to take to work
<knoppi1> i can't udpate Ubuntu
<knoppi1> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<knoppi1> B5D0C804ADB11277
<gop> just plugin it in your ubuntu distro
<gop> it should work then
<Brismetal> ok, but where do I go to open the drive?
<Brismetal> do I need to mount it or something?
<knoppi1> !gpg
<hossasaur> Farnaby: yeah, no where
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<slipstream3d> brismetal: typically an icon will appear on your gnome desktop
<knoppi1> bad gpg i can't update
<knoppi1> can someone tell me this W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<knoppi1> B5D0C804ADB11277
<Brismetal> damn, musn't be working
<slipstream3d> and it will also be in places-> computer, afaik
<doojin> wow
<Mevunky> sudo grub-install /dev/sda gives me a 'not found or not a block device'
<doojin> freenode
<ubrian> I am trying to install a software i downloaded, but I dont know how to get to the directory to type in make
<Farnaby> cnmsales| http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320518&highlight=etc%2Fmodules
<doojin> Usplash doesn't display 1024x768 resolution of themes on ubuntu 6.10 amd64, how can I make it do?
<knoppi1> Farnaby W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<knoppi1> B5D0C804ADB11277
<Farnaby> hossasaur| thats bizarre
<cnmsales> Farnaby: ty
<slipstream3d> brismetal: try to run 'lsusb' to list your usb devices and see if there's anything remotely resembling your usb key in there
<gop> no
<Brismetal> yep, it appears there
<gop> not in ubuntu Brismetal  it will be called
<gop> usb
<Brismetal> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0c76:0005 JMTek, LLC. USBdisk
<Brismetal> \
<Farnaby> knoppil| you wanted somebody else
<gop> and it /dev/sda* blash
<gop> blah
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gop> usbdisk
<gop> click on that and download
<Hosmz> Hi, My sound card works in superuser but does not function in user mode. What can I do? Can anyone help?
<doojin> Am I on the channel's ignore list?
<cj_> Dynamic loader support
<Hosmz> Hi, My sound card works in superuser but does not function in user mode. What can I do? Can anyone help?
<doojin> It seems like nobody can't see my words
<knoppi1> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<knoppi1> B5D0C804ADB11277
<Mevunky> sudo grub-install /dev/sda gives me a 'not found or not a block device' why on earth is 7.04 not installing grub properly, 6.10 did fine.
<slipstream3d> brismetal: what file system is on the device? if you've formatted it in windows as an ntfs disk, you'll have to add ntfs support to ubuntu
<cj_> any know about Dynamic loader support
<Brismetal> no, it's fat32
<tritium> knoppi1: please quit pasting that nonsense
<cnmsales> Farnaby: what does LP do?
<ubrian> i see you doojin
<knoppi1> tritium ??? nonsense
<chipbuddy> this seems a little chaotic... but i'm going to trow in my question
<doojin> ubrian : Usplash doesn't display 1024x768 resolution of themes on ubuntu 6.10 amd64, how can I make it do?
<Farnaby> mevun| its not stable yet remember that
<cj_> pls help
<cj_> thanks
<knoppi1> tritium i can't update????
<Mad-One> Is there in Ubuntu a software to make easily functional relationships charts like this? http://www.gestiopolis.com/recursos/documentos/fulldocs/ger/distri7.jpg
<Farnaby> mevunky its not stable yet remember that
<hossasaur> Farnaby: is there a way to just disable the internal speakers?
<doojin> ubrian : It always displays the lowest resolution of themes
<Brismetal> also, I have NTFS support anyway, I have a ntfs drive mounted
<gop> ntfs won't write
<gop> in linux
<gop> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ircleuser> i need help idetifying my usb drive using fdisk -l
<Brismetal> yes I realise, but the drive is FAT32
<Farnaby> hossasaur| gimmie a few
<ircleuser> i am trying to install it on my ps3
<tritium> knoppi1: Well, at least that's more informative than pasting nonsense without an explanation
<Mad-One>  Is there in Ubuntu a software to make easily functional relationships charts like this? http://www.gestiopolis.com/recursos/documentos/fulldocs/ger/distri7.jpg
<Brismetal> I'm just saying, in response to slipstream3d's tip that I do have NTFS supported
<tritium> ubotu: tell gop about enter
<gop> Brismetal,  ubuntu shows my usb drive all the day
<chipbuddy> i'm trying to install and run swiftfox, but when i try to run it i get this error: "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library." and i don't know what to do
<knoppi1> tritium ???
<knoppi1> tritium now can you say something for that W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<knoppi1> B5D0C804ADB11277
<ircleuser> somebody willing to help me?
<slipstream3d> brismetal: damn, haha. i'm kinda out of ideas for now, doh
<Farnaby> hossasaur| whats your soundcard?
<Mad-One> Can someone help me plz?
<tritium> knoppi1: what command generates that?  What release are you running?  More info, please...
<Mevunky> true but my grub reinstalling fails
<Mevunky> or im doing it wrong
<knoppi1> tritium apt-get uptade
<Mad-One>  Is there in Ubuntu a software to make easily functional relationships charts like this? http://www.gestiopolis.com/recursos/documentos/fulldocs/ger/distri7.jpg
<knoppi1> tritium and when and in the final and give that error
<tritium> Mad-One: please quit repeating
<Hosmz> Thanks everybody, It's Solved :-)
<tritium> knoppi1: which release?
<knoppi1> tritium 6.10
<ircleuser> i am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but im stuck in fdisk -l i dont know what i should be looking for to mount my usb drive
<hossasaur> Farnaby: oh, i think i found something.  http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20070111.063808.5436524a.en.html
<ircleuser> i need to copy the fstab file
<hossasaur> Farnaby: how do i apply that?
<Mad-One> sorry... nobody is listening me
<cnmsales> when adding ndiswrapper to my modules file in /etc do i need to have an empty line between LP and ndiswrapper?
<tritium> Mad-One: patience, please
<Mad-One> ok... thank you tritium
<arigold> wow 936 ppl in the room.. amazing
<arigold> Just installed 6.10
<Hoso001> I could use some help with open office... i am having a few issues
<knoppi1> arigold and now one help
<Hoso001> I posted in the ubuntu forms under general help
<Mad-One> sorry for that
<Mad-One> :)
<yell0w> !ask Hoso001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask hoso001 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Farnaby> hossasaur| I am a little to drunk to scroll through all of that
<tritium> Mad-One: have you tried searching with apt-cache search <term> or in synaptic for charting packages?
<hossasaur> Farnaby: it's just a patch for my Conexant HDA driver
<arigold> how do I call up a root session within a Terminal ?  something -a -H ??
<yell0w> arigold, su
<knoppi1> arigold sudo
<arigold> ah .. complex :-)
<Hoso001> Has anyone else had a problem with open office not drawing menus and buttons correctly? i am using 6.06 kubuntu the the ubuntu desktop installed..anyone have this problem or no a solution?
<knoppi1> Pfuuu i have KNoppix
<Mad-One> I searched, but I don't know any app capable of doing that. Did u look the image?
<knoppi1> kde
<slipstream3d> su then the root password or sudo -i then your password will give you a root terminal session
<knoppi1> and no one help
<Farnaby> hossasaur| this might hel[ ;)
<Meshezabeel> I just installed ubuntu and ran the updates, after the updates ran it seemed to create a new kernel as now there are two kernels listed in the grub menu, is it normal for the updates to recompile a kernel?
<Farnaby> hossasaur| http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352677&highlight=conexant
<arigold> knoppi1 I think it is something different. it is to run as root..
<TooR4u> how to open *.cab application?
<tritium> Meshezabeel: it didn't recompile one.  It installed an updated one.
<mackinac> Meshezabeel:  kernel updates are indeed normal
<Icehawk78> Is it possible to change the "sent time" header in an email at all?
<arigold> knoppi1 - not just for one command.. I want to install jave
<arigold> java
<chipbuddy> are questions answered in order? if i just hang out for a while will my question be addressed?
<slipstream3d> meshezabeel: the old ones stay in case something goes horribly wrong with your new one ;)
<TooR4u> how to open *.cab application?
<eontasticness> does anyone know of a linux app that will get information from a jpeg image, like what type of camera created it, etc
<Meshezabeel> tritium, mackinac, slipstream3d thanks! Still learning :)
<slipstream3d> chipbuddy: questions are answered in the order people get around to it, if anyone knows the answer :D
<ircleuser> i need help lpease i just slipstream  can you help in idetifying my usb drive using fdisk?
<yell0w> arigold, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk or sun-java6-jre depending on your need
<ircleuser> im trying to install ubuntu on ps3
<danieleboyo> hi, i have ubuntu installed, but the graphics are all funky (the gui start up page is just a bunch of yellow and black bars)
<arigold> yell0w - thanks.. will try now
<yell0w> arigold, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin for java plugins for firefox, epiphany, etc..
<itguru> hey guy
<itguru> hey guys
<chipbuddy> hi itguru
<danieleboyo> hello itguru
<slipstream3d> TooR4u: 7zip (available as a command line app for linux) can open some .cab files (they are an archive format)
<danieleboyo> would you like to help me, itguru :D
<ircleuser> can somebody please help me please
<tritium> TooR4u: install and use cabextract
<itguru> hey danieleboyo - how you doing?
<richiefrich> how would i go about reinstalling yaboot from the ubuntu liveCD
<yell0w> ircleuser,  danieleboyo , just ask your questions
<Farnaby> hossasaur| let me know if that helps
<danieleboyo> ircleuser: whats your problem? (im not great...but i can try and help)
<Mad-One> btw....is there a 100% functional ATI FireGL X2-256T driver?
<danieleboyo> itguru: hi, i have ubuntu installed, but the graphics are all funky (the gui start up page is just a bunch of yellow and black bars)
<tritium> hint: apt-cache search and searching in synaptic can help you find such thing
<tritium> things, even
<hellmet> @ all, is it possible to install ubuntu on one system, and then move the hard-disk to another system??
<hossasaur> Farnaby: thanks, i'll give that a try
<betatux> hellmet, yes that's possible
<danieleboyo> yell0w: i already asked...its about my graphics, they dont display correctly
<tieTYT2> i'm trying to set my java environment variable, JAVA_HOME for the whole system.  I read that I should modify this in /etc/environment but I'm having problems with this
<Farnaby> hossasaur| sounds like its not great but its functional, which is what most of *nix is
<ircleuser> daniel i am using fdisk -l to see what to use to mount my usb but i dont know what i should be looking for
<itguru> where can i go to find info to get my usb wifi to work?
<tieTYT2> for some reason the variable is not being expanded in the file.  Let me paste an example
<ircleuser> basically identifying my usb drive
<slipstream3d> hellmet: i did that once, it resulted in a big mess - if you can do it, it's either on systems with similar hardware, or there is some advanced preparation i do not know about
<chipbuddy> has anyone encountered this message: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<arigold> Good flash test page : http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/
<hellmet> I'm trying to install ubuntu and codecs and stuff, for one of my friends
<arigold> looking for a good java test page
<hellmet> he doesn't have Internet..
<hellmet> ohh ..k
<yell0w> danieleboyo, did you successfuly install it ?
<itguru> danieleboyo: what system you just installed on?
<danieleboyo> ircleuser: umm...sorry, i have no idea...ubuntu doesnt mount automatically? (and i am assuming you have tried the fdisk man)
<tom47> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tieTYT2> http://paste-bin.com/3166
<slipstream3d> hellmet: the best way to do that would be to bring the whole computer over, haha
<cnmsales> Farnaby: tyvm for your help.
<danieleboyo> yell0w and itguru : it is successfully installed, and on an amd 64 based computer (but knoppix has worked before with fine graphics, so i know its a detection problem of sorts...)
<tieTYT2> when i restart, my path is literally that line
<roho> after upgrading to edgy from dapper, suddenly i can't get ssh to work
<Farnaby> cnmsales| get it all working (I don't even recall what your issue was, sorry)
<gop> how come before I upgraded to eddgy
<hellmet> ohh ..k..lol he lives quite far.. I guess I'd have to forget it.. thanks anyway
<tieTYT2> why isn't the JAVA_HOME expanding?
<slipstream3d> also, no internet? for me that's like living without electricity - just not possible
<gop> my video card support tv out
<Mad-One> Does someone know how to install correctly a ATI FireGL x2-256T?
<gop> displaying my compute ron a tv
<gop> not it won't
<cnmsales> lol i needed a backup of modules from /etc
<Mad-One> I have Ubuntu Edgy
<tom47> roho have you checked tha ssh is properly installed?
<hellmet> slipstream3d: yea.. this is India.. Internet is rare!!
* tritium has told gop about !enter already...
<roho> tom47: it works, it just refuses everything
<hossasaur> Farnaby: that file is a .bin do i patch -p1 xxxxxx.bin?
<tom47> ok
<itguru> tom47: thanks :)
<arigold> how are ppl installing jre?
<hellmet> slipstream3d: Internet is one of my lifelines though!! :D
<Farnaby> cnmsales| oh, I recall now, that was easy ;)
<roho> i wonder if there is a switch for sshd_config to let people in
<slipstream3d> well one thing you might be able to do is mail this person an ubuntu live cd, another cd with all the codecs and stuff, and some instructions :D
<cnmsales> yeah still not working, but one step closer then
<Farnaby> hossasaur| I would think so off the top of my head but I am not 100%
<ircleuser> if i take a picture of the fdisk screen can somebody please help me identify the usb drive so that i can mount it?
<arigold> I tried sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre , but it did not like it
<Mad-One> Oh man, I'm driving trying to read everything
<chipbuddy> do not want
<hellmet> hmm.. I guess that would be the solution
<arigold> Mad-one - what's up? driving from where to where?
<danieleboyo> ircleuser: pastebin.ca...i think thats a better place to show your code
<slipstream3d> java is a bit funny due to its non-free license. to install under gentoo (i haven't done so under ubuntu recently) you have to manually download the installer from Sun.
<chipbuddy> how many people have gotten swiftfox up and running?
<slipstream3d> in order to agree to their license agreement.
<Mad-One> sorry.... driving me crazy
<hellmet> btw, could you direct me to some sort of an edgy codec or automatix cd please?
<hossasaur> Farnaby: what do you do with .bin's?
<danieleboyo> yell0w and itguru: any thoughts?
<yell0w> arigold, search  with "aptitude search java" then "sudo aptitude install sun-java... " , pick the latest version that's reported in the repository
<Mad-One> I'm getting mad reading all this
<Mad-One> wow
<yell0w> danieleboyo, what does it says when you reboot it ?
<slipstream3d> hellmet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145889 seems to have some sort of CD version of automatix (i have not tried it)
<koth> Can anyone help me with the res of the screen?
<danieleboyo> yell0w: nothing, i cannot read anything (but i do have a dual boot set up just fine)
<tieTYT2> why isn't my ${JAVA_HOME} variable being expanded in this /etc/environment file? http://paste-bin.com/3166
<richiefrich> is there a #ubuntu-ppc
<richiefrich> ?
<yell0w> danieleboyo, did grub start ?
<Mad-One> koth: edit the xorg.config and edit the available res
<danieleboyo> yell0w: grub started beautifully
<danieleboyo> and allowed me to boot ubuntu
<hellmet> slipstream3d: thank you.. will look at it..
<koth> Mad-One: where is the xorg.config? is that the /etc/X11?
<Dr_willis> echo ${JAVA_HOME}  --> blank here...
<danieleboyo> yell0w: and i can see the ubuntu splash screen showing the loading, but it just doesnt have the correct colours
<Mad-One> koth: let me see....
<slipstream3d> yes koth, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mad-One> i'm a noob
<mackinac> arigold:  jre v6 ??
<danieleboyo> yell0w: its like grey scale and not all there...
<Mad-One> yeah, it is
<tieTYT2> Dr_willis: not when I do it after i've started up my shell
<koth> thanks
<arigold> jre v6???
<tom47> itguru have yu looked in the ssh log?
<tieTYT2> Dr_willis: how did you test it?
<Mad-One> you must edit with super user rights
<Farnaby> hossasaur| not positive never had to patch a .bin
<Dr_willis> tieTYT2,  dont you need to export those variables?
<roho> i keep getting this:  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<arigold> mackinac - I am trying to install whatever is current.. and would like to follow the instructions for the manual install. but do not want to say sudo blah blah to everything
<hossasaur> yell0w: you seem to know what's up, and i have a small question.  i need to apply a patch to a driver before i make it.  the patch was downloaded as a .bin.  do i patch -a1 xxx.bin, or do i have to do something to the .bin first? thanks for any ideas
<tieTYT2> Dr_willis: the forum post I read said you don't need to for that file
<hossasaur> Farnaby: thanks for the help, i hope this works
<arigold> I will just run as root and the back out when finished
<tieTYT2> it already had those 2 bottom lines in it without exports
<mackinac> !java | arigold
<ubotu> arigold: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Farnaby> hossasaur| so do I
<Dr_willis> tieTYT2,  guess it depends on how the file is getting ran..  odd.. could be somthing else is resetting the variable in another script.
<PORDO> somehow, twinkle starts up when i log in, even though i've deleted it from my session. how can i find out what is causing it to start?
<mackinac> arigold:  i think you want version 5
<tieTYT2> Dr_willis: and then setting it back on?
<tieTYT2> mackinac: why would he want 5 when 6 is out?
<murph2481> is there any easy application to securely delete something for ubuntu, and anything to wipe the unused space?
<tieTYT2> Dr_willis: i'll just hardcode it into the path
<yell0w> hossasaur, don't quote me on this since each patch is different for each program, but .bin stuff should just run by  ./filename.bin
<arigold> mackinac - fine.. v5 update 11
<mackinac> tieTYT2:  you tell me
<Dr_willis> ${JAVA_HOME} is proper?  i though it was $JAVA_HOME
<arigold> earlier discussions mentioned v6.. so I was keeping with the theme
<Dr_willis> oh wait thats a bash construction isent it.. I rarely do it that way
<hossasaur> yell0w: thanks
<tieTYT2> mackinac: because it's older
<tieTYT2> that's why he wouldn't want it
<Dr_willis> some programs may not work with 6 however.. (not heard of any tho) :)
<murph2481> is there any easy application to securely delete something for ubuntu, and anything to wipe the unused space?
<Dr_willis> but i recall someone in here asking once about 5 vs 6 he has some issue i guess
<yell0w> danieleboyo,  try to boot into a command line
<danieleboyo> yell0w: ok..how do i do that, and once i get there, what shoudl i do?
<tieTYT2> anyway restarting
<hossasaur> yell0w: no permission? and sudo ./xxxxx didn't work either
<Farnaby> danialsbo| do you boot straight to ubuntu or do you have a grub screen>
<tritium> murph2481: murph2481 "apt-cache search wipe" will reveal a few
<jtmoney> can someone please tell me what is going on with the white cube bug in beryl? i've read too many forums to come away with anything
<meheren> Is there a way to list all my usb devices (im using the PPC live cd 6.06)
<Farnaby> danielsbo| do you boot straight to ubuntu or do you have a grub screen>
<yell0w> hossasaur,  chmod +x filename.bin
<Farnaby> whatever
<danieleboyo> farnaby: i have grub screen, and i select ubuntu...i know im booting into, it seems fine...just the graphics are a piece of bumb
<tritium> meheren: lsusb
<Farnaby> danieleboyo| the last time I had to boot into grub there was a command line option
<genii> meheren Yes, in konsole type: sudo lsusb
<meheren> tritium, wow so easy heh :p thanks
<genii> tritium heh :)
<tritium> meheren: :)
<hossasaur> yell0w: it didn't really do anything
<danieleboyo> farnaby: oh right! recovery mode, thats what you are talking about?
<Farnaby> yeah something like that
<yell0w> hossasaur, did it execute ?
<Farnaby> I am not positive its been a few months
<danieleboyo> farnaby: umm...it seems like taht would work
<yell0w> Farnaby, tha'ts the right place
<hossasaur> yell0w: i don't know, nothing read out
<danieleboyo> farnaby: but  that only partially helps
<tritium> recovery mode from the grub menu boots into single-user mode
<tahsin> can anyone tell me whats the price of ubuntu commercial support?
<Farnaby> yellow: thats what I was thinking but I didn't want to commit
<yell0w> hossasaur, what are you trying to patch ? what does README say ?
<roho> how do you configure tcpwrappers and/or remove them?
<jadams> where does ubuntu put apache log files?
<thedcm> /god/
<tahsin> can anyone tell me whats the price of ubuntu paid support?
<Farnaby> yellow he is trying to get his speakers/headphones to work correctly
<yell0w> jadams, /var/log/apache2
<PORDO> cannot load driver module alsa <-- ?
<jadams> yell0w: thanks
<PORDO> qjackctl problem
<hossasaur> yell0w: there was no readme.  i think the file was misnamed for some reason
<tritium> jadams: look for all log files under /var/log, including subdirs
<jadams> hrm...not there
<danieleboyo> farnaby: im trying to get my graphics
<jadams> tritium: I looked for /var/log/httpd and apache*, nothing there
<Meshezabeel> what is the best 3d desktop to use in linux?
<bulmer> jadams: go see how your httpd.conf is confgiured
<meheren> can anyone point me in the right direction to reading this? Bus 002 Device 004: ID 15ca:00
<SoulPropagation> My X refuses to do anything better than 1024x768x16 even though the screen is built for 1600x1200x24. I've dpkg-reconfigured it ... twice? 3 times? and ^altBksped itand everything; what can I do?
<Farnaby> danieleboyo| thats when you run xorg.coff
<roho> so how do i remove tcpwrappers? just removing python-tcpwrap?
<cnmsales> well i guess i will have to format my hd and reinstall ubuntu
<danieleboyo> farnaby: right...with which editor and what do i change?
<tahsin> can anyone tell me whats the price of ubuntu paid support?
<tahsin> can anyone tell me whats the price of ubuntu paid support?
<fr500> SoulPropagation: it's most lickely matter of screen refresh
<yell0w> hossasaur, separate or special patches usually comes with instruction on how to apply the patch / build
<Mevunky> i think i might have found the problem in feisty 4
<Mevunky> it says boot loader, device for install
<Mevunky> hd0
<SoulPropagation> fr500: it's an LCD
<Mevunky> but i use sata
<Mevunky> so it should be sda?
<Farnaby> danieleboyo|  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> !enter > Mevunky
<arigold> tahsin $50 for a year - personal edition
<meheren> can anyone point me in the right direction to reading this? Bus 002 Device 004: ID 15ca:00
<tahsin> what are splash screens?
<fr500> SoulPropagation: it still has got refresh rate like 80hz or somethin
<hossasaur> yell0w: it was misnamed
<danieleboyo> farnaby: and what should i change?
<tahsin> what are splash screens??
<cnmsales> man this pisses me off
<kitche> !ohmy
<tritium> calm down, cnmsales
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Farnaby> danieleboyo| should be fairly  self explanatory if you know what your hardware is
<arigold> tahsin - screens that appear on startup of ubuntu or any program
<cnmsales> tritium: sorry friend
<jay_> any one here runs "emesene"? Whhere can i get python2.4-gtk2?
<Farnaby> cmn| whats the issue
<tritium> no worries, cnmsales.  What's the issue?
<genii> Mevunky: No, hd0 can be whatever the first bootable hd is, whatever the interface is.
<Farnaby> cnmsales rather
<cnmsales> Farnaby: I installed ndis
<cnmsales> had it working
<Farnaby> k
<yell0w> hossasaur, maybe try to find the original patch and redownload it ?
<tahsin> arigold: can i have a picturesque boot loader ?
<SoulPropagation> fr500: It's way higher than 80-odd hz, but I think it likes 60Hz for some reason
<hossasaur> yell0w: i don't know about you, but the file conexant-test14a.patch at http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/44604 came up as 4480something.bin
<danieleboyo> farnaby: alright! well thanks alot...if i have no idea, i will be back here in a few minutes! will you still be around to help then?
<tahsin> arigold: i have windows and ubuntu ?
<cnmsales> but needed to add it to sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Farnaby> not sure I am getting tired daniel san
<Mevunky> (genii): so changing it to sda isnt going to make grub work for me? garrgh, somewhere something grub related is borked in Feisty 4.
<meheren> I have a webcam that im tried to find info on.. how courld i do this? lsusb gives me this : Bus 002 Device 004: ID 15ca:00
<tahsin> arigold: i how do i make the OS selection option graphical
<arigold> tahsin - r u asking me or telling me?
<danieleboyo> farnaby: alright...fair enough, i will just pester yell0w then...thanks again!
<fr500> SoulPropagation: adjust in xorg.conf to be 60hz and try
<tahsin> arigold: asking you
<Farnaby> good luck
<cnmsales> tried the menual command but didnt work, still  had to do sudo depmod -a   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after restart to make it work
<cnmsales> so i tried to add it to etc manually
<Farnaby> k
<cnmsales> but fluffed that up, I have made etc/modules back to the original form
<Farnaby> k
<cnmsales> and just reinstalled all the ndis packasges
<arigold> tahsin - graphical boot loaders are spomething unique.... look at sourceforge and consider porting
<cnmsales> and still isnt working
<bluefox83> ok, i need help from someone who is knowledgable about infobots...
<yell0w> hossasaur, you meant this http://cache.gmane.org//gmane/linux/alsa/devel/44604-001.bin ?
<SoulPropagation> fr500: HorizSync is 30-75 and VertRefresh is 50-85
<tahsin> arigold: im a newbie so what is sourceforge and what is porting?
<hossasaur> yell0w: yes
<bluefox83> i have an infobot that only outputs in pm, it will not output into the channel reguardless of where commands are issued
<fr500> SoulPropagation: i'd lower vert
<Farnaby> cnmsales| what exactly are you trying to add again?
<genii> Mevunky You could ask in #ubuntu+1
<cnmsales> Farnaby: a linksys wireless b adapter
<SoulPropagation> fr500: does it need to be in the format ##-## or can I just put 60
<fr500> SoulPropagation:  not sure
<Mevunky> genii thanks :)
<Farnaby> cnmsales| got a hardware id or anything?
<Meshezabeel> thanks all, I'm going to try out beryl
<genii> Mevunky np
<arigold> tahsin - forget about the pretty bootloaders. You should only b concerned with operational loaders.. they are only in use for 10 seconds anyway
<Mevunky> Meshezabeel its super good :)
<mackinac> arigold:  you run 6.10 edgy?
<cnmsales> one sec I just realized i didnt  sudo depmod -a   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after reinstall of ndis
<tahsin> arigold: ok thanks anyway
<arigold> mackinac
<Farnaby> cnmsales| fyi, in 7 minutes I am gone ;)
<Meshezabeel> Mevunky, cool thanks :)
<Farnaby> lo
<aflack> Crap.
<Farnaby> l
<arigold> mackinac - yes :-)
<timom886> i had install Ubuntu succesfull with the alternatecd but now, he give me again the XServer error...
<aflack> I've tried installing, uninstalling, reinstalling, etc..
<tahsin> arigold: what is GPL error
<gpd> how do i change the label of a fat32 disk?
<ardnite> hey all
<aflack> Still not working.
<SoulPropagation> fr500: is there a way to reset the xorg.conf?
<merc> man, this laptop sat up in my room for around a year..now im doing a dist upgrade, been 2 hours :)
<Hit3k> Can anyone help me get DVD playback working I install libdvdread3 and libdvdread-dev but nothing will play the DVD :s
<merc> almost done :D
<fr500> SoulPropagation: backit up
<ardnite> how do i log in as root... i keep getting permission errors
<merc> su
<arigold> tahsin - you need to be more specific - like When I do THIS, I get this error: blah blah GPL error
<cnmsales> Farnaby: ok i got an error this time on mod probe
<tahsin> arigold: when i type sudo aptitude update i get gpl error
<arigold> mackinac - you are in MI?
<yell0w> hossasaur, i couldn't find it on that website, so you might need to send them an email asking how to use the patches
<mackinac> arigold: jre 6 is in the backports repository
<mackinac> arigold:  yes
<timom886> I installed Ubuntu successful with the alternatecd, but now, when i want to start Ubuntu it gives me XServer error
<SoulPropagation> fr500: or you can rm it and it'll re-defaultinate itself
<cnmsales> Fatal: error inserting ndiswrapper /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko: Invalid argument.
<arigold> tahsin - try the icon in the upper right of the os that is the software update.. that should take care of things for you.. also check out the info for newbies on the ubuntu web site
<fr500> SoulPropagation: im not sure
<genii> ardnite Root login is disabled by default for a reason. Whenever possible use the sudo command to execute things as root instead of logging in with that privelege.
<SoulPropagation> fr500: no, you can.
<fr500> ahhh
<tahsin> arigold: can you give me the link please?
<ardnite> so to do hdparm -Tt /dev/hda, i would type sudu hdparm -Tt /dev/hda?
<arigold> mackinac - me too.. I will check out the backports repositories..did you see it there?
<sgtmattbaker> what is the main pytno programming channel and the main C++ channel?
<roho> !sshd_config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd_config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sgtmattbaker> pytho*
<roho> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roho> hm
<cnmsales> Farnaby: you still there?
<gpd> gpd: use mlabel from mtools
<detectiveinspekt> ubuntu 6.10 install it talking so long for my 1.8ghz
<yell0w> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<genii> roho The man page for sshd is fairly informative
<arigold> tahsin - start by brining up firefox and use that home page as a starting point
<mackinac> arigold:  yes, i just checked on my other box (sorry about the earlier confusion btw)
<detectiveinspekt> it seems to be reading constantly from cdrom
<roshman> I have a folder with rtf files, and I would like to host a software application which will allow me to access those files and edit them from a remote computer via the browser, any ideas?
<sgtmattbaker> what is the main IRC channel for python programming?
<krinns> ihi all
<Farnaby> cnmsales| sorry wasb rushing my teeth,
<tahsin> arigold: i have changed my homepage a few days back so what do i do now?
<cypher1> sgtmattbaker, #python
<cnmsales> sok, did you see my post?
<arigold> mackinac - no worries :-)
<krinns> i wana undate my konqueror on ubuntu
<ircleuser> how can i mount a usb drive in fdisk?
<Farnaby> whats the error?
<roho> genii: well, i don't understand how sshd can complain about tcpwrappers when they're not installed
<arigold> tahsin - file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<roshman> krinns:  sudo apt-get install konqueror
<sgtmattbaker> what is the main c++ channel.. ##c++?
<tahsin> arigold: thanks
<cypher1> sgtmattbaker, yes
<Farnaby> cnmsales| I also need to crash real soon, dead tired and have a long 48 hours ahead of me
<krinns> i have old version instaled
<cnmsales> Farnaby:  Fatal: error inserting ndiswrapper /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko: Invalid argument.
<roshman> krinns: before that sudo apt-get update
<arigold> tahsin - https://help.ubuntu.com/
<sgtmattbaker> ok thanks you
<krinns> i need to have latest version
<timom886> I get Xserver-error when i want to start Ubuntu,,,,
<yell0w> sgtmattbaker, /msg chanserv list *searchitem*
<roshman> krinns: what is your current version
<SoulPropagation> How do I automatically reconfigure my X server?
<hossasaur> Farnaby: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2182137&postcount=12 what is he referring to when he says edited the options line
<arigold> tahsin - no problem. You
<arigold> 'are welcome
<krinns> i have 3.5.2-0ubuntu27  this version installed
<koth> anyone have try to use ubuntu at TV?
<krinns> i need an update version
<arigold> be back in a few!
<hossasaur> Farnaby: and how did he remove the audio stuff from lspci?
<Farnaby> cnmsales, not positive with that...
<krinns> some how that old version is carshing my java application website
<genii> roho It may instead be the authentication order instead of something specific to sshd
<koth> Anyone try to set the res at 1280x720?
<cnmsales> ok then i give up for the night, time for the ned
<Farnaby> hoss|gimmie a minte
<yell0w> !enter | krinns
<ubotu> krinns: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cnmsales> thanks anyway, ill probably just format and reinstall in the morning.
<roho> genii: what's the basic authentication?
<bluefox83> infobot help anyone?
<genii> roho The basic auth method is plain-text or "plain"... very insecure tho.
<roshman> krinns: did you run the commands I told you to?  (sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install konqueror)
* PwcrLinux received email from Ubuntu Security Notices, have to wait till the updater pops up..
<koth> Anyone try to set the res at 1280x720(or any 16:9) in ubuntu?
<timom886> I get XServer-error when i want to start ubuntu, which i had installed with the AlternateCD because it gives me a XServer error too...
<Farnaby> hossasaur| I would imagine sudo * nano or whatever text editor he liked
<Farnaby> and I am out to bed
<krinns> i have already done that
<sgtmattbaker> how do I search channels
<Farnaby> I need some sleep
<cypher1> krinns, do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install konqueror".. it will install if there are any new versions avaiable
<yell0w> sgtmattbaker, /msg chanserv list *searchitem*
<roho> sgtmattbaker: /list.  but be careful.
<roho> er, what yell0w said.
<cypher1> krinns, or you can check in update-manager whether updates are available
<Farnaby> hossasaur| I would recommend yellow, he seems to have a fairly decent idea
<PwcrLinux> yep the /list would threw ya out of network
<hossasaur> i'm going to reboot
<hossasaur> thanks for the hel
<hossasaur> help*
<roshman> krinns:  send me a private message with the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<koth> Anyone try to set the res at 1280x720(or any 16:9) in ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> freenode very huge network
<krinns> am i have own apt-proxy
<fr500> SoulPropagation: let me know if you get it to work plz
<dodonga> a
<doojin> uhu
<krinns> it give xlibs: Depends: libx11-6 but it is not going to be installed
<albacker> hello everyone, is there a html-to-pdf converter (cmd line) ?!
<koth> Anyone try to set the res at 1280x720(or any 16:9) in ubuntu?
<dodonga> wait how do you play around with the resolution?
<roshman> krinns: what gives that message?
<fr500> koth: wait for an answer at least 5 minutes
<krinns> when i do apt-get install konqueror
<samuel> sup all
<sgtmattbaker> are there any dedicated Linux (specifically Ubuntu) multimedia question channels or should I ask for help here?
<roho> what is host based authentication in sshd?
* rojo^ peers at roho
<roho> heh
<samuel> anyone know of something like kiba-dock for ubuntu that shows you what programs are running? very similar to osx? something that does NOT need compiz/beryl?
<fr500> roho key based authentication i think
<sgtmattbaker> maybe adesklets?
<roho> no, that's rsa
<SoulPropagation> I can't get Ubuntu to let me do any resolutions besides 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480. It was letting me use 1600x1200 before, but now I can't get that unless I disable xorg.conf
<Mevunky> the installer says grub-install (sda) failed, does this normally happen when you set it to sda?
<krinns> roshman
<krinns> ?
<roshman> krinns: try sudo apt-get install
<roho> why is sshd talking about tcpwrappers when they're not installed
<roho> erg
<krinns> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<krinns> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<krinns>   xlibs: Depends: libx11-6 but it is not installed
<sgtmattbaker> what is the simpliest way to convert vob files to another format without getting the audio out of whack?
<roho> i've had this problem before... why did edgy mess with it?
<rojo^> Mevunky: type "grub" to enter interactive mode, then type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<krinns> n when i do apt-get -f install
<rojo^> Mevunky: whatever the output of that command is, type "root (hd0,0)" or whatever for hd0,0
<betatux> Is anyone using the Mac-Style Menu Bar for Gnome (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868)?
<krinns> some thing happens but gives errors
<rojo^> Mevunky: then type "setup (hd0)" assuming you want grub installed on your MBR
<krinns> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dewey> good day mates
<krinns>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libx11-6_4.3.0.dfsg.1-14sarge3_i386.deb
<krinns>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libxt6_4.3.0.dfsg.1-14sarge3_i386.deb
<krinns> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rojo^> afk.  g'nite
<Mevunky> (rojo^): yer see it complains when i do that
<hossasaur> Farnaby Jones: all fixed
<hossasaur> i don't know if he's still here
<hossasaur> yell0w: fixed
<rojo^> Mevunky: does grub complain when you try typing find /boot/grub/stage1
<hossasaur> Farnaby, yell0w: though, there's a LOT of distortion at anything over 50% volume
<Mevunky> rojo^ yes
<roshman> krinns: I would try clearing the package cache, redoing an apt-get update and apt-get -f install
<Mevunky> invalid devide request on setup hd0
<roho> is there anything besides the sshd_config that would make sshd refuse connections?
<yell0w> hossasaur, cool | maybe there's a later patch ? :P
<krinns> how i clean cache
<rojo^> Mevunky: make sure your device.map contains your hard drive correctly labeled
<edmondt> anyone good with synce?
<hossasaur> yell0w: i think that's brand new
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know a good way to convert vob files to mpeg or avi?
<Mevunky> well it installs etc, all right in the partition maanger.  device map is where?
<rojo^> Mevunky: /boot/grub/device.map
<roshman> krinns: apt-get clean
<rojo^> Mevunky: it should read (hd0)   /dev/sda
<roshman> krinns: it might be useful to peruse man apt
<roshman> be back in a little while
<Mevunky> fd0 /dev/fd0 and dh0 /dev/sda which im sure is correct as its sata one, ebing sda
<kthakore_> #jokosher
<krinns> yup works good
<rojo^> I hope dh0 was a typo :)
<tom47> !jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<krinns> well when i first install it was  konqueror 3.5.2-0ubuntu27
<BBHoss> hi all
<beg1689> why isnt my .bashrc or .bash_profile applied
<Mevunky> rojo^ now you got me worried, i doubt it was let me recheck for the sake of it
<krinns> also some kde dependecy packages install as well
<beg1689> i remember it was in kubuntu but in ubuntu it doesnt seem to have any effect
<krinns> i also intall kmail
<BBHoss> anyone know a good server control panel that works for ubuntu server?
<rojo^> Mevunky: I'm sorry bud, I'm about to pass out.  it's nearly 1 am here.
<krinns> now this konqueror version is not working
<Mevunky> fair enough, thanks for the help, its was correct
<rojo^> you'll be ok ;)
<krinns> i wana update konqeror
<krinns> its better to update with kde/c full update
<sgtmattbaker> where should I got for ubuntu multimedia help?
<krinns> if i wana do KDE/c full update how i do that
<lilly> anyone installed ipodlinux on 5,5g 80gb ipod?
<tahsin> why cant i install this theme it said invalid format and its format is application/x-compressed-tar
<tahsin> help why cant i install this theme it said invalid format and its format is application/x-compressed-tar
<krinns> roshman ?
<tahsin> help why cant i install this theme it said invalid format and its format is application/x-compressed-tar
<kitche> tahsin: umm untar it
<javiolo> hi
<BBHoss> hello
<tahsin> kitche: then what?
<kitche> tahsin: then install it like you usually do
<kitche> I m going to bed
<BBHoss> anyone know a good server control panel that works for ubuntu server?
<BBHoss> like cpanel or plesk?
<tahsin> kitche: well i install it with theme manager so i usually install it without untaring it
<chris> I got this in the terminal while trying to remove this package, is there a way to specify which archive for it to use? : -> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<tahsin> can anyone help me changing the ubuntu start button icon?
<chipbuddy> i installed ubuntu on an 80 gig hd, but i have an 320 one in the computer also. is there an easy way to take a look at those hard drives (Some nice gui?) and maybe partition them with ubuntu?
<tahsin> can anyone help me changing the ubuntu start button icon?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jughead!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<goban> i keep getting cannot talk to klauncher errors help?
<mackinac> #kubuntu
<goban> im on regular ubuntu
<goban> i just have a few kde apps installed
<tahsin> can anyone help me changing the ubuntu start button icon?
<javiolo> hi
<mackinac> ok. :) - maybe they know more about kde apps tho
<hasjique> hi.. i'm trying to get 3d accel on a ubuntu dapper with a ati radeon 9200 card.. but i got no success at all.. anybody knows where i can start over? Oo or something?
<gordonsowner> hi
<gansinho> hello, please does anybody here could help me with a feature regarding avant-window-manager?
<javiolo> I have a problem sending emails through mutt +exim4 my sent messages appears as SPAM, any idea ?
<genii> javiolo The servers you are sending to are likely doing reverse lookup on the domain or IP you send from and deciding that either the reverse dns does not match or something similar.
<javiolo> genii what should I do?
<danieleboyo> hello again...yell0w, if you are there, that would be of great help
<danieleboyo> or even better farnaby?
<chipbuddy> how can i partition my hard drives in ubuntu? is there an easy way?
<genii> javiolo Do you have some domain name that belongs to you?
<bryan986> Is there a way to get nano to clear the terminal when it quits? Currently when I quit nano, it just leaves a terminal of mixed up text...
<danieleboyo> chipbuddy: gparted?
<danieleboyo> chipbuddy: that seems to be pretty easy. . ..
<javiolo> genii yes
<shatrat> javiolo, well, an email sent from somebodies personal computer on a consumer ISP address looks a lot like a botnet sending out spam.  filters expect emails to come from hotmail.com, mail.google.com, places like that
<genii> javiolo Good :) If you have a static IP at the place where you are trying to email from then, you can add a MX entry for that IP in your domain DNS entries then
<chris> I got this in the terminal while trying to remove this package, is there a way to specify which archive for it to use? : -> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<javiolo> genii the problem is that the hosting mail is too slow, so Im testing to send the mass mails via my own local exim4 server...
<goban> when i try to open any KDE apps i get something like this: http://pastebin.com/885665 please help
<genii> javiolo If you are doing some mass-mailing, then another problem could be that you got tagged as a spammer
<javiolo> genii well its a legal mass mailing
<javiolo> genii the people who recieve the mails have subscribed
<mneptok> javiolo: the problem is that your return address, the MX record for the domain, and the actual IP do not align.
<dougb> is there a way to tell if my wireless is connecting through ndiswrapper or if it is going through bcm43xx?
<javiolo> mneptok yes
<mneptok> javiolo: so fix that
<genii> javiolo Your local exim4 box needs to have a fixed IP for what I told you to work. then you give it a subdomain name like abcd.mydomain.tld where abcd is it's name in the domain. then you add that entire name to your dns entries with it's IP and then it will reverse resolve
<javiolo> you mean that I should be sending the emails from the same ip as myhosting.com right ?
<genii> javiolo No, you can use any machine to email from so long as the recipient machine can see it is a valid member of the domain it says the email is from. for this though the dns and so on must be made proper, as I described
<naknomik> Is there a Voice Chat/Video Conference application available for Ubuntu?
<sgtmattbaker> yes ekiga
<javiolo> naknomik amsn
<sgtmattbaker> it is compatible with Windows netmeeting also
<javiolo> naknomik also skype
<naknomik> sgtmattbaker: I see, so we have to exchange IP address to get the conference going?
<sgtmattbaker> I don't think so from what I read
<naknomik> javiolo: is skype available for Mac?
<burepe> maybe not the best place to ask but what is the advantage of having virtual private hosting over other web hosting such as go daddy or something? I mean I know you can ssh in but say you were running a business what advantages would you have?
<vik> I've just had to (unfortunately) install windows on a partition in my computer; how can I get the hardware clock to be set to local time rather than UTC in ubuntu?
<javiolo> naknomik yes, latest version its 2.5
<oreth> hey guys
<naknomik> javiolo: Does skype also support Video Conf?
<sgtmattbaker> what is an easy way to convert DVD vob files (DVD that has TV shows I recorded using a DVD player) to another format like avi or mpeg
<oreth> macd: you around?
<oreth> does anyone know how to apply a patch to wine's dlls?
<javiolo> naknomik in win and mac yes
<cryosphere> hello, I was here a few days ago with a confusing problem: my laptop recognizes my USB devices and connects to the internet only 10 percent of the time I boot it
<oreth> i'm trying to get my keypad working in wow
<mateo> reboot my pc with ubuntu disc in it and nothing happend... can anybody halp me?
<oreth> according to a few sites, I have to patch the keyboard file
<vik> sgtmattbaker: easy. heh. you could try mencoder or gmencoder
<naknomik> I see.
<sgtmattbaker> cryosphere: do you have wirelesss and wired internet because I did and they were conflicting
<cryosphere> i diffed the syslog file for a successfull but seq and a bad one, if you want to help go to http://www.pastebin.ca/365779
<cryosphere> *boot sequence
<sgtmattbaker> vik: I tried acidrip the frontend to mencoder and when the video was done encoding the sound was off from the video.. can I fix that
<sgtmattbaker> it was either behind or ahead of the video
<mateo> can anybody help me with instalation?:)
<vik> sgtmattbaker: I've had similar problems with mencoder. I haven't found any solutions :(
<sgtmattbaker> hmm
<sgtmattbaker> thats sad
<oreth> mateo: what's wrong?
<sgtmattbaker> hmm so I can either have a bunch of commercials or have the sound be off?
<naknomik> javiolo, sgtmattbaker: my thing is, I have several people who I want to do video conf. and voice chat with, most of them have XP, some have Mac and I have XP/Ubuntu dual boot, and I was trying to see if I could chat/video conf with all these folks from my Ubuntu instead of booting into XP, then I can nuke my XP partition altogether.
<sgtmattbaker> Ekiga is compatible with almost everything except Skype
<sgtmattbaker> go to ekiga.net and read about it
<sgtmattbaker> it comes default with Ubuntu
<javiolo> genii no static ip on the sender comp
<genii> javiolo Well, you could use some service such as easydns for instance to simulate one
<vik> sgtmattbaker: Or you could try another encoder. The only thing is I don't think there are any others in linux. Wine or vmware may be useful (dvdshrink works great under wine)
<genii> javiolo sorry, dyndns rather
<lestat> Anyone know how to import MSN contacts in Linux?
<lestat> I have two accounts and I want the old contacts in the new accounts.
<betatux> lestat, MSN keeps its contact online
<betatux> ah ...
<PwcrLinux> the MSN stored on the MSN servers
<shatrat> lestat, well, you can log into your msn messenger account in GAIM and it will have your contacts...I dont think there is any way to export contacts to another account, for good reason
<javiolo> genii secondary dns service ?
<lestat> shatrat: that's only if I use my old account. I want to use my new account.
<PwcrLinux> yes, all IM server have contact list storages..
<R-Request> hey all, anyone know if cpanel wil work on this version of linux
<shatrat> lestat, youll have to get all those people to authorize your contact from the new account
<lestat> shatrat: Duh. I was refering to actually getting them into my contact list to begin with.
<shatrat> figure it out then
<saon02> you have to sign into the first old account and there should be an export option
<genii> javiolo The dyndns service lets you use a dynamic ip and then a client notifies their servers what your current ip is and then that machine becomes a member of some domain they have like myname.dyndns.com   but you can add the myname.dyndns.com entry then to your own dns entries as part of your own domain and it will then work
<saon02> hello everyone
<rylan> i accedentally deleted my top bar, how can i get it back?
<PwcrLinux> rylan: which program on the top bar?
<saon02> i wold say right click on bottom bar and click on new bar
<shatrat> rylan, right click the bottom bar and choose "New Panel" and then re-add all the things you had on it
<shatrat> rylan, its a pain, but it only takes a couple minutes, ive had to do it before
<saon02> should i just state my question  and wait for a reply or ask about a subject?
<genii> javiolo The page for that site is: http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/       You will also need the linux dyndns client but i believe it is part of the standard distribution
<shatrat> saon02, just ask
<saon02> ty
<yell0w> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cryosphere>  i diffed the syslog file for a successfull but seq and a bad one, if you want to help go to http://www.pastebin.ca/365779
<saon02> trying to get xine working for my dvd's .. got all the css things(i think) but i am getting a mpeg-block error now .. done a few searches and haven't found to mujch
<saon02> thanks i got it from the first 3 ppl that told me
<madhenry> Hey, I have a simple question :) How can I minimize applications in ubuntu?
<saon02> lol
<madhenry> is it possible?
<shatrat> madhenry, click the little _ button in the titlebar?
<saon02> as in a min all?
<mindstate> madhenry, click the underscore _
<madhenry> for example Blender3D:D
<genii> !info dyndns-client
<ubotu> Package dyndns-client does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<shatrat> madhenry, or alt F9
<rylan> just offhand. anyone know how to type in chinese on linux?
<madhenry> thanks :)
<genii> You lie ubotu LOL
<genii> !ez-ipupdate
<ubotu> ez-ipupdate: client for most dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11b8-10ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 260 kB
<rylan> !info chinese
<ubotu> Package chinese does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<genii> !ez-ipupdate | javiolo
<rylan> is there any way to make ubotu buy my a beer?
<ubotu> javiolo: ez-ipupdate: client for most dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11b8-10ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 260 kB
<javiolo> genii thanks!
<rylan> !beer
<shatrat> saon02, that error doesnt sound familiar to me. Have you tried a different player to try and play the DVDs? Totem, mplayer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foormea> rylan yeah install chinese support with system/adminstration/language support
<genii> javiolo np
<foormea> then you gotta do some stuff with scim
<saon02> haven't yet
<genii> javiolo If you need assistance with dns entry methods after let me know
<rylan> foormea, but that doesnt let me USE chinese
<foormea> yeah i know but do that first
<cryosphere>  I was here a few days trying to solve a bizzare problem; my laptop will recognize my USB devices and connects to the internet 10% of the boots, its totally random
<foormea> then google "ubuntu scim chinese"
<rylan> foormea, atleast as far as i know
<cryosphere> nnects to the internet 10% of the boots, its totally random
<cryosphere> [00:29]  cryosphere: I diffed  the syslog for a successfull boot seq and failure, if you want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/365779
<foormea> rylan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<shatrat> saon02, I assume you've followed the instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<Kaes> Hi
<unop> rylan,  have you tried changing keyboard properties/locales?
<foormea> no nothing to do with that
<foormea> that's with scim yadayada
<foormea> just gave him the link
<foormea> well at least i think there's nothing to do with that cause it requires the scim stuff
<burepe>  I usually use ubuntu in Japanse but I am in the english side now and  I don' t know how to start the japanese input thingy from the english side. Can someone tell me how to do that? all the components should be installed already.
<foormea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<Mevunky> hd0,0 is still viable on a sata disk? eg for reinstall of grub, root (hd0,0) should work?
<rylan> unop, no i havent. but chinese is kinda weird. y'know with the 5000 charactors and all. my keyboard only has like 100, you need a little program to type in chinese on windows.
<Kaes> If anyone is availible to help, my friend is installing ubuntu on his amd64 machine. he got the error that said "said IO-APIC + timer doesnt work!", so he is using noapic. When he tries to start the partitioner, it freezes at 50%. Is this a known issue?
<mneptok> Kaes: -desktop or -alternate?
<Kaes> desktop
<unop> !info gok
<ubotu> gok: GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 705 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<seamus7> How do I make an external usb hard drive mount under a specific name/mount point? It mounts automatically so it's not specified in /etc/fstab.
<mneptok> Kaes: i386 or amd64?
<Kaes> mneptok - AMD64
<saon02> looking through the packs in the manager -  is there anyway to pickout the more main stream ones, alot seem kinda random to me..
<mneptok> Kaes: if he plans on using this as a desktop, i would recommend the i386 build, and the -alternate CD.
<unop> seamus7,  that's because devices mounted by the user or at the command line are not listed in /etc/fstab
<Kaes> mneptok - Could you describe the difference between desktop and alternate mneptok?
<gibo_> how can I use ubuntu as a bandwidth manager?
<cryosphere> it seems like people only want to help with easy problems
<unop> seamus7,  is it an external disk? removable perhaps?
<mneptok> Kaes: -desktop has a live system and a GUI installer. -alternate does not.
<unop> !alternate
<seamus7> unop: Yes it's an external usb hard drive (250GB) ... when it mounts I want it to mount as /media/ExtHD instead of /media/usbdisk
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Kaes> mneptok - Is installation with alternate more difficult for an unexpirienced user? Also, why is it that the desktop verson would not work
<cryosphere>   I was here a few days trying to solve a bizzare problem; my laptop will recognize my USB devices and connects to the internet 10% of the boots, its totally random
<cryosphere> I diffed  the syslog for a successfull boot seq and failure, if you want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/365779
<Kaes> Thanks unop
<unop> seamus7,  i wonder if it's listedn when you type out the "mount" command
<seamus7> unop: yes
<Kaso> My clock is showing completely the wrong time, and yet when i goto Adjust date and time, it shows the correct time and the correct time zone
<Kaes> mneptok - Are you positive that the desktop version will not work for him
<seamus7> unop: it autmatically mounts when plugged in and is listed under Places
<javiolo> genii thanks Ill do more in a few hours, I need to sleep :)
<saon02> been trying to, but page still isn't loading -  shocked i can connect to most things
<mneptok> Kaes: you have not provided enough info to tell why it does not work. and if you find the text mode installer too difficult to understand, Linux is probably not for you. ;)
<shatrat> Kaes, the liveCD version loads a whole linux operating system into RAM, its pretty but its a lot more complicated so more can go wrong.  the alternate CD is text based so less resources are used and it doesnt have to load all the hardware drivers and stuff.  my rule of thumb is if the liveCD doesnt work on the first try or two, just go with the alternate installer and save the headache
<unop> seamus7,  then using the device name listed (as per mount) you add an entry into /etc/fstab .. specifying the mount point you want it to be mounted under
<Kaes> It's not my issue ;). I was able to run it fine :p
<foormea> hey i'm really sorry to ask this here but i'm getting really lost with kiba-dock. finally managed to install it, via cvs. now when i launch it what i get is open programs... how can i get launchers instead? what's the gconf thinggy they keep talking about in forums and wikis?
<mneptok> Kaes: sorry, you asked ... ;)
<Kaes> :p
<shatrat> foormea, drag and drop
<Kaes> I'll have him try the desktop installer for i386 then if that doesnt work ill walk him through the alt.
<seamus7> saon02: mainstream packages would be ones you might find listed in the unofficial guides to dapper and edgy ... just google 'edgy guide' or 'dapper guide'
<SEJeff> foormea: gconf-editor it is somewhere under there
<mneptok> i386 is a *much* saner choice on a desktop.
<madhenry> Hey, is it somehow possible to install flash player into AMD64 ?
<saon02> k thanks a ton seamus7
<shatrat> madhenry, yeah, you need to run a 32 bit browser though
<foormea> oh yeah. getting tired of all this. thanks!!
<mneptok> (not to mention that not many people have the hardware to really see a benefit to x86-64)
<goban> i keep getting cannot talk to klauncher errors please help, heres error: http://pastebin.com/885665
<seamus7> unop: since it's a external usb hard drive that linux recognizes and mounts automatically, would listing it in /etc/fstab conflict perhaps?
<Kaes> haha yeah true mneptok
<madhenry> you mean for example I have to download a 32bit version firefox ?
<mneptok> Kaes: look at our friend madhenry ;)
<Kaes> haha
<MTecknology> Does anybody have any idea how to fix this problem with installing vmware server? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6818/
<Kaes> yes yes true
<shatrat> madhenry, among other things.  Im sure there is a how-to somewhere
<madhenry> thanks
<unop> seamus7,  errm, i'm not really sure how that works -- but to be safe, you had better unmount this before mounting it via the fstab
<mneptok> madhenry: you either have to chroot a 32 bit instance of Fx, or use the 32bit plugin wrapper
<unop> seamus7,  this ought to do it - umount /dev/sdX
<mneptok> madhenry: both have been documented extesively.
<mneptok> +n
<madhenry> okay, thanks :)
<mneptok> madhenry: the wrapper is easier. check the wiki.
<mneptok> oh, and those of you that complain about Linux and games should play Savage. i made the mistake of checking it out an hour before bedtime. i'm f-ing tired today. ;)
<Meshezabeel> got ubuntu all set up except for one thing, I can't get my dual monitor video card to display properly. It has monitor out and video out, video out is hooked up to tv and works fine in windows, but in ubuntu all I see is wavy lines (but those wavy lines are coming from the card because the wavy lines show an orange background from the ubuntu background). Actually, when the computer boots up I can see the POST and ubuntu loading l
<mneptok>                      orange background from the ubuntu background). Actually, when the computer boots up I can see the POST
<mneptok>                      and ubuntu loading l
<mneptok> and that was all
<seamus7> unop: I can unmount it using nautilus and the file menu ... also the funny thing is that i have 2 external usb hard drives ... the other i have formatted in ntfs so that I can use it as extra storage for the windows xp partition on my laptop ... when it automatically mounts in ubuntu ... it mounts under the volume label i created for it in windows xp.. /media/External Hd  .... so the volume label must reside on the disk ... I wonder if I can do that with
<seamus7> Gparted on my ext3 disk that we're discussing?
<naknomik> If I use Ekiga on Ubuntu, what options are available for folks using Mac and windows on other side?
<Meshezabeel> mneptok, my message didn't show up?
<mneptok> Meshezabeel: got trimmed
<Akhorahil> mneptok: must be you being tired ;) showed up here ok
<ForgeAus> um when I used zenwalk xnest created a window that was an nested x-server that let me log in as a different user and use it like an "embedded" Xwindows on the desktop...
<PwcrLinux> it's normal when you see the ubuntu loading it's drivers, you'll see the white line flashed on the display... same mines on my lappy does, it's normal
<javiolo> naknomik for mac gizmo
<seamus7> saon2: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<ForgeAus> how can I do that with Kubuntu? (I got Xephyr and Xnest but the most I can get is a grey plain X-server with no desktop manager/wallpaper and just a black X mouse cursor... ie no login screen)
<unop> seamus7,  the way it work in linux is, you need a mount point (any empty directory, you can make one yourself anywhere) and a device that is to be mounted at the mount point .. thats pretty much all you need
<Meshezabeel> mneptok, Basically my second monitor (tv) goes wavy when the ubuntu logon screen shows up. It is an ATI All-in-Wonder VE with monitor out and video out. Any ideas.
<mneptok> Meshezabeel: what driver are you using?
<unska> unop, how do i burn a .iso file into a dvd so it becomes a playable movie?
<verbergen> hi guys
<verbergen> i'm testing my web development skills can someone help me?
<ForgeAus> I love ATI all in one wonders :) I got one... but unfortunately ATI doesn't play well with linux
<Meshezabeel> mneptok, default one that came with Ubuntu, tv shows fine when loading ubuntu and everything, but goes wavy once I get to login screen.
<verbergen> it will be real quick
<ForgeAus> Mesh have you got radeontool?
<mneptok> Meshezabeel: because X is not correctly configured for the modelines of the TV
<verbergen> anyone?
<Meshezabeel> ForgeAus, no is that what I need?
<seamus7> unop: yeah i get that ... i guess i'll just have to see what happens if i add an entry to fstab ...
<unop> unska, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<genii> verbergen: You need some html editor recommendation or so?
<unska> thanks unop
<diemos> I'm having trouble with my wifi network. My module is bc43xx, it's active but I can't connect to my WPA enabled network. I have both the passphrase and the hex key available.
<naknomik> javiolo: it seems if I use Ekiga on Ubuntu, I can't do video conf with mac users. Is there a ekiga compatible video and voice chat client on mac?
<ForgeAus> it has SOME dual monitor things but it sounds more like mneptok knows more about it
<unop> seamus7,  well, to add an entry to fstab you need a mount point .. so you might as well make one now before doing that :)
<mneptok> verbergen: "help me test my web development skills" just sets off *so* many warning bells
<Kaes> thanks for your help mneptok
<verbergen> genii ... no ... i'm testing out a lamp server ... with ubuntu and i need someone to test the web page out
<mneptok> Kaes: np
<unop> seamus7,  something like /media/new_disk to use in fstab :)
<Kaes> see you later
<bogdan> Hello! I have one problem with Ubuntu 6.10: I can't make the TV tuner work. I've installed tvtime, but all I see is a blue screen with a "No Signal" message on it, no matter what settings I change in the menu. Is there something I can do to make it work properly?
<verbergen> just need to check whether the web page is visible from an external computer ... outside of my LAN
<ForgeAus> bogdan is it plugged in to the aerial/cable/etc connection
<genii> verbergen: I'll visit it and give a critique if you like LOL just post the link
<ForgeAus> (thats just one thing that would explain why no signal ...)
<shatrat> naknomik, I dont knokw much about VOIP, but i believe Ekiga can use SIP which is an open standard, and Im sure there are SIP clients available for OS X
<bogdan> ForgeAus, yes, and I know for shure it works in "Windows"
<javiolo> dont remember if it has video...
<seamus7> unop: but since it automatically gets mounted by ubuntu without and fstab entry i would think there must be a way to label the volume so that ubuntu just uses that label instead of falling back to the default 'usbdisk' ... ubuntu uses the volume label on my other external hard drive which doesn't have an entry in fstab, yah know what i mean?
<PwcrLinux> bogdan: does your video cable tighten each ends?
<verbergen> hi genii ... how do we private message?
<unska> unop, i can't find the "brite to disk" option? doesnt this work with .img too?
<Meshezabeel> mneptok, how can I set modelines for tv? I assume it's under xorg.conf, but not sure what to change. There is one monitor section and a Screen section. I assume I might need to add another one but don't know how to specify which is which.
<verbergen> i don't want to make the website public for security reasons
<ardchoille> verbergen: If you are going to pm, you should really register your nick first.
<mneptok> Meshezabeel: have you checked the wiki? i don't touch anything ATI if i can help it.
<Comrade-Sergei> i need help installing abyss webserver  ( a tgz file) please help me!
<kristjans> does anyone have any nice howtos on how to make ubuntu + gnome extremely easy to use for a 55 year old?
<unop> unska,  errm, no idea about .img really (always associated them with m$ somehow) -- this could help too - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<unska> unop, i meant to say write to disk :p
<Comrade-Sergei> Ieasyubuntu | kristjans
<mneptok> kristjans: sure. "just install it." ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> !easyubuntu | kristjans
<ubotu> kristjans: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<unop> unska,  yea, i deciphered that world alright, thankfully :)
<Meshezabeel> mneptok I did check the wiki a bit, will check again for modelines
<ardchoille> kristjans: My 8 years old niece uses Ubuntu out of the box.. kinda says how easy it is.
<bogdan> PwcrLinux, yes, it's enough to restart the computer with "Windows" to see it working fine
<genii> verbergen: I just opened a private msg box to you, but it may not work unless your nick is registered to the servers here
<ForgeAus> Mesh there might be some help: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<mneptok> kristjans: please do not use EasyUbuntu or Automatix.
<ForgeAus> its worth a try... but I can't promise anything
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok why not?
<naknomik> I'm trying to become Windows free at home and currently I don't find a good replacement for Pinnacle Studio 10 on Linux (Free or non-free), so it seems I'll have to turn to a Mac for Video editing, any suggestions?
<Comrade-Sergei> i need help installing abyss webserver  ( a tgz file) please help me!
<ForgeAus> be VERY careful with Automatix it has been known to corrupt/break linux
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Meshezabeel> thanks ForgeAus, checking it out
<nothlit> Meshezabeel: you set modeline under Monitor
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: they can render systems unstable or unbootable.
<verbergen> how do i register my nickname?
<ardchoille> !register > verbergen
<roshman> does anyone have a good idea on how to edit rtf files in a directory on a web server from a remote computer via a web browser
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok automatix yes, ive never seen easyubuntu do it
<verbergen> !register > verbergen
<ubernub> ifconfig doesnt show my wireless card, why wont it recognize it?
<PwcrLinux> bogdan: ah, probably you can post on the forums, they will reply on your message for any help with TV tuner cards..
<Comrade-Sergei> can someone help me install a .tgz file?
<kristjans> i mean i can do all the application set ups and etc...
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: well, i have. many times. and my chair has a better view of the playing field. ;)
<mindstate> Comrade-Sergei, just extract it
<ardchoille> Comrade-Sergei: If you learn how to do things yourself, you'll be better off knowing how to solve problems should they occur later.
<kristjans> but i would like some tips customizing the applications
<ForgeAus> anyone know how to use Xnest or Xephyr?
<verbergen> !register verbergen
<Seveas> Comrade-Sergei, why not use apache or lighttpd? at least they are easy to install
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille im learnig
<saon02> trying to get my laptop wireless card to work - not having much luck - anyway to load some generic drivers to fix this? tried finding the item under hardware but didnt have much luck-
<verbergen> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Seveas> !botabuse | verbergen
<ubotu> verbergen: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Comrade-Sergei> Seveas b/c im used to abyss from windows
<genii> verbergen: There you go, finally LOL
<Comrade-Sergei> mindstate ok i did now what
<ubernub> saon, im also having trouble configuring my wireless card, its a royal pain
<saon02> lol
<mindstate> Comrade-Sergei, open a terminal cd to the dir and type ./configure
<saon02> laptop or desktop
<PwcrLinux> Hello seveas long time :)
<mindstate> Comrade-Sergei, once thats done type make..then sudo make install
<ubernub> desktop
<mneptok> Seveas: thttpd may be a better repo-ready alternate to Abyss ;)
<ardchoille> Comrade-Sergei: I would suggest reading the README and INSTALL files first.
<bogdan> PwcrLinux, tried that, I've installed tvtime because someone there suggested that... I'm a beginner in Linux. Installing tvtime is the only answer I got; I thought I'll get more detailed information here... Thanks anyway!
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: what do you want to do with this webserver?
<saon02> was hoping it was just a laptop issue .. hmm
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille i tried theyre corrupt on the aperelum site
<ForgeAus> all I can get is a base seemingly unsuable X-server ... (grey - dithered - background with black X mouse cursor and no desktop/login/nothing)
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok stream music to my psp
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: so all it really needs to do is serve static files?
<ForgeAus> whoa... damn connection
<PwcrLinux> bogdan: sure, your welcome
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok i host a website with it some times or a internet file server
<unska> unop, is there a apt-get for nerolinux?
<saon02> anyone else have any ideas?
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: static files? no PHP, Python, Ruby, MySQL, CMS, etc etc use?
<ForgeAus> interesting question unska, google nero repository perhaps?
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok yes postgrepsql and php
<unop> unska,  I think there is, I cant be sure it exists on ubuntu's repos or not
<mindstate> Comrade-Sergei,  http://www.tux.org/~bball/srss/index.html check that site out
<unop> !find nero | unska
<mindstate> nerolinux
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: then your best bet is to learn apache or lighty
<ubotu> unska: File nero found in dvb-utils
<surprise> unska, nerolinux is not free so i think no
<unska> okay. well i use the .deb from nero.com
<mindstate> ive apt-getting nerolinux
<ForgeAus> I have to say it doesn't look too promising
<mindstate> getted*
<saon02> no one?
<burepe> anyone set up torrent flux?
<Comrade-Sergei> i am very accustomed to abyss though and would like to stay with it
<mneptok> burepe: eesh. you want that on a desktop?
<burepe> is it bad?
<burepe> yeah why not?
<Comrade-Sergei> mindstate  i got a help page that says to do "tar xzfm <Abyss Web Server installation package>" but that doesnt work...
<mneptok> burepe: no, but why install a web server, PHP, and MySQL just to use torrents?
<burepe> I have a web server
<clust> burepe: I set up torrent flux on my gentoo server.
<clust> It works nice
<burepe> I installed it with synaptic but I don't know what to do next
<unska> dpkg: error while cleaning up: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<unska> what does that mean?
<clust> Unfortunatelly the login  password is not sent byt HTTPS but HTTP, so I don't think it is secure to use over the internet.
<saon02> does anyone have any help towards wifi issues?
<ForgeAus> wget ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/nerolinux-2.1.0.3-x86.deb
<tds5016> hello. can someone tell me how to add gcc-3.4 to the $Path?
<incorrect> is it WiFi or WiFI ?
<ForgeAus> thats just one I found online dunno if its the latest
<clust> goban: PATH=$PATH:<PATH_TO_GCC-3.4>
<Comrade-Sergei> mindstate?
<tds5016> clust: thanks!
<PFA> does anyone know if, on X-Chat, you can permanently set it to show join/part messages for only one channel/ server?
<goban> clust: ?
<clust> goban: ??
<bogdan> Can anyone help me setting up the TV tuner? I mean beside telling me to post on the forum, because I've already tried that...
<PwcrLinux> PFA: you can ask in #xchat
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille he he i guess i have learned enough i just got it myself lol
<tds5016> is there an easier way to install gcc-3.4 to be the default compiler?
<tds5016> clust ^^
<goban> <clust> goban: PATH=$PATH:<PATH_TO_GCC-3.4>
<PFA> PwcrLinux: ok... thx.
<tds5016> goban: he was answering me :-).
<mindstate> Comrade-Sergei,   tar zxvf myfile.tgz
<Comrade-Sergei> i got it now but thatks mindstate
<mindstate> Comrade-Sergei, np
<Comrade-Sergei> and its xzfm
<saon02> lol sorry bogdan ..  not having much look eather
<tds5016> like, I want to use gcc-3.4 instead of 4.1
<clust> tds5016: Sorry, I mistaped the name :)
<tds5016> how would be the easiest way to do so?
<tds5016> clust: that's fine :-). no worries.
<tds5016> anyone?
<saon02> will have to try back later - guess everyone helping went to sleep hehe
<ubernub> im trying to use ndiswrapper to install my wireless card drivers
<ubernub> it tells me the drivers are invalid
<tds5016> looks like it :-).
<tds5016> I just need to install sebek  for this class, and I need to figure out how to make it use 3.4 as the compiler.
<clust> tds5016: you are able to change the active gcc version by "update-alternatives "
<tds5016> clust: how would I do so?
<edawg26> wassup!
<NetVenture> 'sup dawg
<clust> tds5016: update-alternatives --config cc
<needtoknow> nuisance
<bogdan> Nobody? :-/
<tds5016> clust: it's telling me that gcc-4.1 is the only one providing c.
<tds5016> I used sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4, g++-3.4, etc.
<clust> tds5016: I make a pastebin, one sec ;)
<tds5016> clust: thanks.
<icehammer> how do i allow write access to ntfs drives?
<clust> tds5016: http://www.pastebin.ca/365820
<tds5016> looking now.
<Flannel> !ntfs | icehammer
<ubotu> icehammer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<diabolix> is there a way to install ubuntu with all of the dev packages? i like to be able to compile stuff, and its rather annoying to have to install a dev package every time i turn around...
<needtoknow> lol omfg
<goban> i cant download two torrents at the same time, it says they are using same port.  how do i do this
<needtoknow> Are you using azureus?
<clust> tds5016: So you can switch any time between compilers by "update-alternatives --config cc"
<needtoknow> For the torrents are you using azureus?
<Flannel> diabolix: apt-get build-deps downloads dev packages needed for given source packages
<goban> needtoknow: no the client that comes with ubuntu
<Flannel> diabolix: "all of the dev packages" is a huge amount
<tds5016> clust: many thanks.
<ardchoille> diabolix: Given the size of the Ubuntu repos, you shouldn't have to compile too much. I have never had to compile anyting since Warty. Perhaps you need to enable multivers and universe?
<amaan> hey im having some trouble i cant seem to find a driver for my ati radeon 7000...any suggestions
<TeePOG> morning all
<clust> tds5016: I am glad that I was able to help you ;)
<Kaso> does anyone happen to know whats going on with gtk in this example: http://pastey.net/6946?
<needtoknow> Ok goban I recomend you use azureus here it works WAY better than the one that comes with ubuntu. Ill get you a link.....
<tds5016> how do I check which one this is using?
<diabolix> i dunno.. i'm used to slackware. i really don't understand the point of not including the header files.. they should be small.
<seamus7> Help .. when logging into Ubuntu I'm getting an odd message about $HOME/.dmrc being ignore and that the directory permissions are misconfigure??
<ENERON> !seen dumpler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dumpler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tds5016> clust: how would I check which gcc ./configure is using?
<ENERON> !seen potti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen potti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diabolix> so does debian default to not including the headers like ubuntu does?
<Flannel> incorrect: the reasoning is because people don't need to install stuff really, ever, so there's no need to include headers, or even a compiler, by default, it's just wasted stuff.  And if one needs it, it's still super easy to install
<goban> needtoknow: thanks :) already apt-got it and am using tho :))
<tds5016> argh! this is still reading that /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build/net/packet/af_packet.c can't be found.
<goban> like it alot
<Flannel> er, incorrect?  sorry, not you.  diabolix
<needtoknow> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2?download     <--- latest azurues
<tds5016> anyone have any idea where to get it/how to install it?
<tds5016> like it shoulnd't ever need a source c file, should it?
<anthony_> i'm having probs with X
<goban> needtoknow: that apt-get version is ok?
<incorrect> Flannel: :D
<anthony_> loaded fine the other day
<incorrect> man i was sleeping
<ubernub> in network settings it no longer lists "wireless connections", how can i get that back?
<anthony_> now just turns black
<clust> tds5016: did you select 3.4 as default?
<Flannel> sorry incorrect, I have no idea how diabolix became incorrect.  Although, I can't imagine you're unused to plenty of other false pings
<tds5016> clust: yep.
<needtoknow> apt-get usually is better
<clust> tds5016:  gcc -v  confirmes the version 3.4>
<clust> ??
<incorrect> Flannel: its cool :) i was just joking,  strangely enough i don't get that many :D
<clust> Kaso: you miss python-gtk2 or python-gtk-1.2
<tds5016> 3.4.6
<tds5016> clust ^^
<Ethan> Does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu graphical installer to come up with my ATi card (X700)
<clust> tds5016: so itt will be fine
<tds5016> argh to tarballs!
<clust> tds5016: after ./configure
<clust> you can check the Makefile
<diabolix> so.. short answere is there is no way to install all header files for all libs?
<tds5016> ./configure it prints out that there is a problem finding af_packet.c
<Flannel> diabolix: there is.  It'd be searching for all the -dev files (all development packages end in -dev) and installing them
<clust> tds5016: af_packet.c is in the source tree or it is a part of kernel?
<goban> is there a ps2 emulator?
<tds5016> which supposedly is caused by a problem in the coding.
<Flannel> diabolix: but, I don't think you understand how many "all" means
<Kaso> clust i already had gtk2 and i just installed gtk 1.2 off apt and im still getting the same error
<tds5016> clust: I haven't a clue.
<tds5016> is there a way to install an rpm with linux?
<tds5016> er I mean with ubuntu*
<Flannel> tds5016: er, redhat is linux ;)  you mean ubuntu? use alien :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<diabolix> Flannel, the header files should be much smaller than the associated libraries.. slackware includes all of the header files by default. i really don't understand the logic of seperating them. even if you don't use them, its like a coupld of kilobytes at the most.
<tds5016> or am I going to have to go to an rpm centric distro?
<krinns> helo
<clust> tds5016: I don't think so ;)
<diabolix> Flannel, maybe i should refrase that, all of the installed libraries. not ALL of the libraries in the repositories.
<unop> diabolix,  header files for what exactly?
<clust> tds5016: did you set correctly the path to the kernel source durring ./configure?
<Flannel> diabolix: because whenever you're trying to build anything from source, apt-get provides an automated way to download all headers you do need
<tds5016> clust: no make was installed.
<diabolix> thats assuming the source you want has a deb package.
<tds5016> er no makefile was created.
<diabolix> right?
<tds5016> ^^
<unop> diabolix,  right
<incorrect> ah man,  i wanted to register incorrect.info :D
<anthony_> why would X just turn black on me.
<clust> tds5016: sorry I missed, what are you trying to compile.
<incorrect> how dare they register my jolly little pirate nick name
<unop> diabolix,  the logic for segregating libraries is that you can pick and choose just the ones you require (which almost is always the case) and the whole system becomes much more manageable (say with changing revisions)
<clust> !alein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alein - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clust> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<clust> !alien > tds5016
<Ademan> anyone know if glibmm provides all of the functionality of glib?
<d0uglas> Hi. My wifi only fires up when I fire up a gnome session, but not kde... unless i start a simultaneous additional gnome session and control alt f7 back to kde.. help pls?
<unop> Ademan,  IIRC, the mm suffix is the version that applies to C++, so i am inclined to say yes
<unop> Ademan,  for C++ i.e.
<diabolix> unop, i understand the point of segregating libraries, i don't understand the logic behind segregating libraries from their headers.
<Ademan> unop: yeah it's for c++, but i'm looking at the documentation and certain things you can do using libglib don't seem to be available in libglibmm, for whatever reasons
<Ademan> (this is more of a programming question, but i figured it was worth asking in here)
<unop> diabolix,  libraries are headers or a bunch of header files and associated files, basically
<Flannel> diabolix: because for 90% of ubuntu users, they never need the headers
<hellmet> For some reason, on my computer, I can see my Ethernet controller in LSPCI but, it doesn't get enables during boot!! can someone help?
<boubbin> so ubuntus wiki site is also for kubuntu ?
<hellmet> ednabled*
<Flannel> boubbin: ubuntu and kubuntu are both the same operating system
<unop> Ademan,  well, for that i'd refer to the documentation that comes with glibmm .. for the functionality that glibmm doesnt provide, you should be able to write C++ code (as C) that uses glib
<goban>  hi i changed cache to 32 MB in azureus and now azureus crashes on boot, how do i reset this
<Ademan> unop: yeah, i just don't want to write my own wrapper for glib if it's already in glibmm just because i can't find it in the docs
<unop> goban,  probably delete your azureus folder, which is ~/.azureus probably
<Antti> is there a way to do clean install of ubuntu from command line? Updates crashed my x, and I want to start from scratch
<diabolix> it just seems like it puts a huge barrier between being a user and a developer/power user. i wish i could recomend ubuntu to others, but i've done LFS, yet i have a hard time adjusting ubuntu to how i would like it.
<goban> unop: wont that kill my azureus install>?
<goban> ive configured it and would like to save the other optoins
<boubbin> i have 'intel core 2 duo' cpu so what is my cpu arch, and what kubuntu package should i download ?
<ubernub> does anyone know the command to check a disc?
<Flannel> diabolix: What are you trying to install, anyway?
<Flannel> boubbin: 386 if you want to run 32bit, or 64bit if you want to run 64bit, both are possible with that, although you probably want 32bit
<shatrat> goban, there is an .azureus/azureus.config and an azureus.config.bak  , I think the setting you are looking for can be changed there
<unop> Ademan,  errm, you shouldnt need to write wrappers for high-level class and objects but just include the glib headers into your code and code around that providing just the abstraction you need for your specific goals -- although i should say, ask in #C++ .. they'll know better
<hellmet> For some reason, on my computer, I can see my Ethernet controller in LSPCI but, it doesn't get enabled during boot!! can someone help?
<boubbin> Flannel do you think that ubuntu would run better with 64bit ?
<diabolix> Flannel, nothing. I'm just debating weather i should switch to ubuntu, and remembering how annoying compiling my own software was, and trying to install the official NVIDIA drivers. I thought maybe someone could tell me something i didn't know.
<goban> unop: thanks
<posingaspopular> whats the command for installing wine? sudo aptitude-install wine?
<icehammer> i tried installing ntfs-3g.. and when i do sudo apt-get install ntfs-config..
<icehammer> it says:
<Flannel> diabolix: nvidia drivers needn't be compiled
<unop> goban,  azureus doesnt reside in your home folder -- ~/.azureus would contain config files, your data, etc etc as a per-user setting i.e. other users do not share the same ~/.azureus
<icehammer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<icehammer>   ntfs-config: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<icehammer> E: Broken packages
<diabolix> Flannel, they do when you need to use you're own kernel.
<Ademan> unop: no i don't NEED to write a wrapper, but i'd rather write a wrapper i could in theory commit to libglibmm so that it could be more complete
<Flannel> diabolix: why do you want to use your own kernel?
<posingaspopular> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tds5016> welp, I'm apparently going in the wrong direction.
<Flannel> boubbin: 32bit if you want to run flash, and other closed source stuff
<dymaxium> hi, having problems with installing ATI drivers
<boubbin> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tds5016> how would I manage to install af_packet.c
<unop> Ademan,  ok, you nees specific help there for which i should redirect you to #C++ or the official glibmm source (webpage, email etc) to ask for more concrete info
<diabolix> Flannel, obscure notebook hardware.
<Flannel> boubbin: you probably won't see many benefits from running 64bit either, unless youre doingheavy graphics/video/audio work, or have more than 4GB of RAM
<ubernub> how do you check a disc for errors?
<Flannel> diabolix: eh?  which hardware is that?
<diabolix> Flannel, rtl8185. its very flaky with certain kernel releases.
<krinns> i have ubuntu installed with konqueror n kmail
<diabolix> wireless card.
<krinns> now i wana update that konqueror
<krinns> what i do
<krinns> i have my local apt-proxy running
<dymaxium> I can't install the ATI drivers, can anyone help?
<boubbin> Flannel ok.
<tds5016> anyone able to help me out with installing af_packet.c?
<Flannel> diabolix: shrug, compiling your own kernel is no big deal either.
<Flannel> !kernel | diabolix
<ubotu> diabolix: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Antti> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu from command line..
<wortel> Quick noob question - how do i tell the amount of files in a directory?
<boubbin> hmm ,there arent any info about *.avi in the RestrictedFormats site ?
<unop> tds5016,  does the source package have a README/INSTALL that describes the prerequisites? af_packet.c does not seem to exist in any package
<diabolix> Flannel, right. i compiled a kernel fine, but then installing nvidias drivers was a pain.
<tds5016> unop:  it's the standard tarball INSTALL file.
<tds5016> has anyone ever manged to get sebek installed? this thing is being a freaking bastard!
<goban> how do i call azureus with an increased JVM max heap size
<unop> !language | tds5016
<ubotu> tds5016: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tds5016> unop: sorry, 4 or 5 hours of fighting with this thing is starting to get to me.
<unop> tds5016,  read the INSTALL/README and make sure you have installed the prerequisite packages
<unop> tds5016,  well, bad language is not going to get you anywhere faster. in this room, it'll definitely get you banned -- patience, thats what you need most when stressed
<tds5016> unop: I'm aware, it's just frustrating.
<tds5016> but yeah, the readme has no information except that one needs a 2.6 kernel.
<diabolix> i'm leaving the realm of constructive conversation at this point.. i guess i should just accept that ubuntu isn't right for me..
<jlucpal> hola
<jlucpal> soy nuevo en esto del ubuntu
<unop> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wortel> !za
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dymaxium> how many people are able available to answer questions right now?
<Makinaworld> Hey all, will CPanel work on ubuntu?
<hellmet> For some reason, on my computer, I can see my Ethernet controller in LSPCI but, it doesn't get enabled during boot!! can someone help?
<MeisterZopf> what is cpanel?
<MeisterZopf> Makinaworld, isn't that a web application?
<tds5016> Makinaworld: you mean as a client or as a server?
<Makinaworld> server I would imagin
<wortel> comeon... what's the terminal command to see the amount of files in a directory?
<tds5016> you want to host it?
<Makinaworld> If possible just to try it out
<tds5016> you mean you want to go to a website that has it? or you want to use a website that has it?
<dymaxium> wortel, run "man ls" to get the option you need
<misnix> hellmet, did you activate it in the menu: system, management, network?
<Makinaworld> I wanna run it on localhost =] 
<tds5016> it's a web app, so it'll work in terms of using it. I see no reason you couldn't install it as a server.
<hellmet> misnix: I can't see it there.. the option ain't there!!
<tds5016> okay, you'd need to install mysql, etc.
<hellmet> misnix: modprobe eth0 gives a Fatal Error
<Makinaworld> how can I do this? first time ive used Linux lol
<tds5016> argh! sebek is the devil!
<kraut> moin
<wortel> dymaxium: I've checked, don't see anything there
<misnix> hellmet, you're over my head with that one :-/
<hellmet> misnix: ok..:-)
<dymaxium> wortel, you want the total amount of data, correct?
<danny> hi im having a problem playing video files, can any1 be help me out?
<Makinaworld> tds5016: gonna help me install it?
<mneptok> hellmet: you can't modprobe an interface
<wortel> dymaxium, just the amuont of files
<tds5016> Makinaworld:  I would, but I'm fighting with installing sebek at the moment.
<misnix> wortel, ls|wc -l
<Makinaworld> ok
<Makinaworld> np
<entropy> wortel, i was just about to say that :P
<Makinaworld> whats LinuxXP?
<mneptok> misnix: + -l
<danny> I am trying to play a .wmv video with XINE and it opens and i get audio but the window is just black, no video...
<wortel> mc -w?
<diabolix> mplayer > xine
<wortel> *wc -w
<fozze> how can i tell my the package system to accept a "broken dependency" as a valid dependency?
<mneptok> wortel: ls -l /path/to/files | wc -l
<needtoknow> Danny try downloading and runing easyubuntu with the video codecs
<hellmet> how do I modprobe an Intel NIC named 82801DB  ?? I mean what is the module to be probed??
<mneptok> hellmet: why do you need to probe the kernel module?
<hellmet> I don't really know.. I can see the Card in lspci, but just can't see it in Networking!!
<danny> needtoknow: i did an apt-get install for w32codecs and a few other packages
<fozze> anyone?
<danny> is there more??
<misnix> mneptok, that will include the line: total nnnnnn
<hellmet> I added the lines in interfaces and did ifup eth0 .. It just returned to prompt, but no network!!
<gioele> hello,
<wortel> thanks
<d0uglas> in order to get wifi going i have to log in in a gnome session after a boot before i switch to kde.. any way around that? kwifimanager stuff sees networks but can't latch on...
<gioele> how do I activate zeroconf and nss_mdns .local resolution?
<gioele> is the zeroconf package all I need?
<mneptok> hellmet: OK, first thing, slow down. don't go running off probing kernel modules needlessly.
<hellmet> mneptok: Ok..
<mneptok> hellmet: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<mneptok> hellmet: lo ... and?
<hellmet> there was only lo first
<hellmet> I then added eth0 to it.. with static IP and netmask and gateway
<mneptok> lo is the only entry?
<hellmet> yes
<mneptok> heh. you should not manually add interfaces. please remove that eth0 entry.
<hellmet> ok..
<hellmet> done.
<Emmett> Hey, folks.
<Emmett> Is there a command-line based ubuntu system configurator?
<mneptok> hellmet: what kind of card/chipset is it?
<hellmet> mine is an Intel 82801DB
<hellmet> onboard!
<mneptok> wired, right?
<hellmet> yea
<mneptok> hellmet: what is the chipset of the NIC?
<erpo> Ok, I've installed beryl and it works great. Now how do I get a desktop switcher that shows me live previews of all my desktops?
<mneptok> hellmet: or the mobo model
<hellmet> I think its 845G
<mneptok> hellmet: got your CD?
<hellmet> nope... hey one sec.
<danny> I seem to have downloaded every codec possibly needed and all the movie players i have can open .wmv just fine
<danny> They play the audio but i get no video
<danny> could this be an issue with my graphics card?
<mneptok> danny: welcome to the world of proprietary, closed codecs
<hellmet> mneptok: I can actually PING other devices from that computer with that eth0 thing in /interfaces !!!
<Frogzoo> danny: tried vlc? it pretty much works for everything
<hellmet> but, I can't see it in Networking, and also cannot browse the internet!
<erpo> danny: I seriously doubt it. Try running mplayer from the command line and seeing what you get.
<mneptok> hellmet: ignore GUI tools
<hellmet> sure.. GUI is never compulsory for me..
<mneptok> hellmet: sudo dhclient eth0
<hellmet> one sec.
<danny> Yeah ive tried XINE, Mplayer, VLC, etc... i just get this blueish screen while the audio goes...
<danny> i did apt-get win32codecs
<danny> and i got libdvdcss etc
<hellmet> mneptok: I had to use sudo for it.. it says something like Sending DHCP or something via eth0.. sorry the problematic system is in another room!!
<Frogzoo> danny: you did install w32codecs, yes?
<danny> yeah i did apt-get install w32codecs
<tds5016> can someone help me find af_packet.c download
<Frogzoo> danny: dpkg -l w32codecs
<mneptok> hellmet: ifconfig
<mneptok> hellmet: does eth0 now have an IP assigned?
<Frogzoo> tds5016: if it's not in the tarball...
<tds5016> Frogzoo:  if it's not, then what?
<tds5016> it's requiring it, and it's not used.
<tds5016> not there*
<Frogzoo> tds5016: then you've got the wrong end of the stick
<danny> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<danny> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<danny> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<tds5016> af_packet.ko is there, but no c.
<chris> i keep getting 'can't install i386' error in Add/Remove even though i
<chris> i keep getting 'can't install i386' error in Add/Remove even though i'm running i686 with the lastest kernel, any help?
<tds5016> Frogzoo: there's a problem with it finding the package.
<Frogzoo> tds5016: I'd say you're trying to install either a broken package or one not matched to your linux release
<hellmet> dhclient gave :: no DHCPOFFERS received or something
<hellmet> ifconfig doesn't have an IP..
<Emmett> I've got ubuntu running and it seems to recognize eth0 just fine. It can see the router, I can get to it from other machines on the local network, but it doesn't appear to have internet access.
<tds5016> Frogzoo:  it' sebek, and the configure can't find the freakin' af_config.
<Frogzoo> hellmet: your dhcp server isn't talking to you
<tds5016> er af_packet*
<mneptok> hellmet: you have a machine handing out DHCP leases, yes?
<mneptok> Emmett: smells like DNS
<Emmett> Pulls DHCP just fine.
<Frogzoo> tds5016: well, gl
<Emmett> mneptok: That's what I thought too, but it grabs an appropriate IP.
<tds5016> Frogzoo:
<Frogzoo> Emmett: is autoneg working? sudo mii-tool eth0
<tds5016> Frogzoo:  thanks, I'll need it. haha.
<Emmett> root@davros:/etc# ping google.com
<Emmett> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<danny> Frogzoo: So i have w32codecs installed.. what could be wrong?
<Emmett> (and then nothing)
<mneptok> Emmett: DHCP != DNS
<Frogzoo> danny: which distro?
<danny> dapper
<Emmett> root@davros:/etc# mii-tool eth0
<Emmett> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<hellmet> mneptok:  no no.. we se static for all computers
<danny> 6.06
<hellmet> use*
<Frogzoo> Emmett: so who says DHCP is working?
<hellmet> its a very simple configuration.. IP Netmask, Gateway..
<Emmett> It's pulling a lease from the router.
<Frogzoo> !restricted | danny
<ubotu> danny: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Emmett> The router recognizes it, too.
<mneptok> Emmett: http://64.26.155.12/pony-cd-cover.jpg
<mneptok> Emmett: see the pretty picture
<mneptok> ?
<Frogzoo> Emmett: what is pulling a lease from the router? clealy ubuntu's not
<hellmet> mneptok: I can ping other computers from the problem computer, but I can't pint the problem computer from other systems!!
<TeePOG> can anyone here help me with suPHP? it seems my permissions on my files I put on my webserver are not correct, and it refuses to run the PHP scripts
<Emmett> Ubuntu's managed to put the right entry into resolv.conf, as well.
<y0hm> good morning fellow ubuntus
<mneptok> Emmett: http://64.26.155.12/pony-cd-cover.jpg
<mneptok> Emmett: see the pretty picture?
<Emmett> Yes. I see the pretty pony.
<meisam> is there anybody here that cam help me to set my classpath for jdbc to connect to mysql from java?
<mneptok> Emmett: then your problem is, as i originally told you, DNS. ;)
<ardnit1> hey all...
<Frogzoo> meisam: /etc/environment should do it
<Emmett> Okay. How best to look it up?
<ardnit1> how do i change the permissions for a dvd drive
<meisam> Frogzoo can i put it in .bashrc?
<mneptok> Emmett: ensure the DHCP server is passing valid addresses
<chris> anyone here running ubuntu on a Thinkpad T60?
<Frogzoo> ardnit1: shouldn't need to - just make sure you belong to the 'cdrom' group
<mneptok> chris: i am
<Emmett> mneptok: It is.
<ardnit1> group is "unknown
<hellmet> mneptok:  The NIC can see local computers.. but not the internet.. this is to summarise the current situation!!
<chris> mneptok, how is the battery life? do you have to set anything up?
<meisam> Frogzoo my connector java is in /home/...
<hellmet> this is with the eth0 values in /interfaces now
<Antti> can I reinstall Ubuntu from command line...?
<Antti> updates crashed my laptop
<Antti> I want to have clean sweep
<mneptok> hellmet: you need to remove anything you did to /etc/network/interfaces. you then need to install the restricted modules for your kernel.
<Frogzoo> meisam: ~/.gnomerc for per user env vars
<hellmet> what kind of modules?
<Emmett> mneptok: It's using the same nameserver as other machines on the network that can ping out just fine.
<mneptok> chris: 90% of the time i have it plugged to the wall
<ardnit1> i tried searching the help files but i couldnt find anything on it
<ardnit1> it lists it as a "desktop configuration file"
<chris> thanks
<mneptok> Emmett: nslookup cnn.com ip.of.known.nameserver
<meisam> Frogzoo i did not get it anyways thx, dun bother ur time :)
<Emmett> mneptok: Works in both places.
<tds5016> what is the linux devel package?
<Emmett> i.e. I get the same response from the machine that can get out and the machine that cannot.
<mneptok> Emmett: then the DNS servers your Linux machine is using do not match what you think they are. reboot.
<davin> Every time I try to mount my SD card to /media/KINGSTON/, it mount to some /tmp/disk-conf-sdb1, why?
<foormea> i've got a problem with checkgmail: when launch at startup, won't work (launches before wifi starts, doesn't like it :/ work fine if launched manually though). strange thing is, i made a script with a "sleep", and it won't launch at all? (but conky launches fine with that script)
<y0hm> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tds5016> anyone able to tell me how to install the linux development package/
<Emmett> mneptok: Alrighty.
<tds5016> ?*
<y0hm> someone did a nice job on creating Ubotu :)
<Frogzoo> davin: this on edgy?
<y0hm> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<davin> Frogzoo: nope, dapper
<Frogzoo> tds5016: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whiteee> :] 
<Meshezabeel> exit
<tds5016> Frogzoo:  That only does the headers.
<whiteee> Jest  tu Kto  kto po Polsku  gada ??
<tds5016> I need the actual development package.
<Emmett> mneptok: Alright, rebooted. What now?
<goban> azureus keeps crashing, cant figure out why heres error log: http://pastebin.com/885698
<davin> Frogzoo: I sorta fixed fstab but now it mounts to /media/usbdisk, can I change this to /media/KINGSTON (both folders exist)
<whiteee> hmmm pity
<hellmet> mneptok: what kind of modules?
<tds5016> clust:  do you know what the linux kernel development package is called?
<mneptok> hellmet: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<Frogzoo> davin: you shouldn't mention the SD card in fstab - just label the SD card with e2label (for ext3) & let HAL do its thing
<whiteee> exit
<Emmett> mneptok: I'm still getting the same response from the nslookup in both places.
<Emmett> Should I manually reconfigure resolv.conf with different nameservers?
<davin> Frogzoo thats why I deleted it out of fstab
<Frogzoo> davin: setting the label on a fat drive is a bit more invovlved but straightforward
<tds5016> Frogzoo:  any other ideas?
<davin> Frogzoo: cant I change the mount point for /dev/sdb?
<tds5016> linux-kernel-devel is what I was looking for.
<Vuen> hey guys, what bash command will give me the release name the user is running (edgy, feisty, etc)?
<Emmett> Vuen:  cat /etc/issue
<Vuen> Emmett: cool. know offhand how to get sed to give me the second word on that line?
<Vuen> Emmett: nevermind, i'll just grep it for each release i'm supporting
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Emmett> Vuen: I've forgotten a lot of my sed-fu, sorry. :(
<MichaelKthx> Ubuntu is the best operating system. My mom and dad love it and so do i
<Emmett> mneptok: ping?
<SilentDis> odd question... is it possible to place a copy of xubuntu-alternate onto a keyfob drive, make it bootable and thus installable?  if so, where would I look for such a beast?  (got an old POS unit I'd like to try it out on)
<Hallage> Hey guys. Does anyone know of a graphical application for Linux which allows me to mount my disc? If so, what is it and where can I get it?
<genii> SilentDis How much room on the thing?
<cmh0101> hello, just wondering what is a really good BitTorrent client for linux that many of you use?
<SilentDis> genii, keyfob: 1gb.  target system:  60gb drive (i don't know why they put such a huge drive in there either)
<Emmett> So, this looks and feels like a DNS issue, but isn't a DNS issue.
<defrysk> Hallage, applet diskmounter in gnome
<SilentDis> Hallage, ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Emmett> As far as I can tell, pretty ponies aside.
<genii> SilentDis: There is a way to put the livecd boot image on removable media but it's capabilities are fairly limited. You really need a 2Gb capacity to do a real install
* macsim is away: Je suis occup
<SilentDis> genii, 2gb keyfob?  well... I have a 4gb one I carry with me all the time... I can archive the data for this :)
<y0hm> Can I experiment with USB Webcam installation ( last time it broke my USB ) under a Ubuntu Vmware Guest ? Will it recognize the webcam running under Vmware ?
<SilentDis> genii, or, I can use my usb enclosure and drop a spare 40gb drive in there too :)
<genii> SilentDis: Gimme a minute I'll find the link
<SilentDis> genii, thanks!
<Hallage> SilentDis:Ubuntu
<SilentDis> Hallage, right-click your taskbar > add to panel.  choose "Disk Mounter" under System & Hardware
<Hallage> SilentDis: Its not there
<Hallage> SIlentDis: Thanks, though, I think Ive found a method via google
<betatux> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<tsai> anyone install mythtv on ubuntu 6.10?
<SilentDis> Hallage, it's part of the base set, but, ok :)
<Emmett> Okay, here's the issue again, since mneptok is idle -- I've got my ubuntu box online and connected to the router. I can get to it from the router, I can get to it from other machines on the network. Yet I have no internet access on this machine, and it doesn't appear to be a problem with DNS.
<SilentDis> !mythtv | tsai
<ubotu> tsai: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<eike> hi, is it possible to force a program to start on a specific workspace?
<slippyr4> hi - i'd like to be able to connect using vnc to new sessions on my dapper install. but it doesn't seem to work - i have setup the "remote" options on the login window preferences dialog - what am i missing?
<genii> SilentDis This should get you started: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<eike> i want eclipse to always start and stay on workspace 2
<tsai> ubotu i went to: http://www.djlosch.com/article_How-to:_Ubuntu_Edgy_and_MythTV_and_Hauppauge_PVR-150
<Frogzoo_> Emmett: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces pls
<hellmet> mneptok: what do those modules do?
<SilentDis> genii, awesome, thanks :D
<genii> SilentDis: np :)
<tsai> i keep getting dpkg errors
<SilentDis> tsai, you asked if anyone had used MythTV.  since there's no real direct question there, I asked ubotu to give you the base info.  nothing more.  Could you tell us what problem you are having, we might be better able to help :)
<Emmett> # The loopback network interface
<Emmett> auto lo
<Emmett> iface lo inet loopback
<Emmett> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<Emmett> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<Emmett> mapping hotplug
<Emmett>         script grep
<Emmett>         map eth0
<Emmett> # The primary network interface
<Emmett> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Frogzoo_> !pastebin | Emmett
<ubotu> Emmett: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> !pastebin | emmett
<ubotu> emmett: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Emmett> (sorry for long paste)
<Emmett> whoa, okay. :)
<SilentDis> Emmett, it'll get lost fast.  what problem are you having?
<slippyr4> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Emmett> SilentDis: I can get to the machine from the internal network and router, but I can't get out to the internets from the machine itself.
<SilentDis> Emmett, can that machine see the other machines on the local network?
<Emmett> Yup.
<genii> SilentDis: Also there is another link that may be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SilentDis> Emmett, router problem most likely.  it's probably configured to allow/deny service based on a host name or some such.  do you have control of that router?
<SilentDis> genii, awesome, thanks :)
<Emmett> I do, but I don't have anything like that set up on the router.
<eike> i want to stick programs to workspaces, eclipse to workspace 2, gaim to workspace 4, firefox to workspace 1 and so on. is it possible?
<tsai> SilentDis my problem is pasted at:  dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<tsai>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tsai> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<tsai>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:
<tsai>   Package mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<tsai> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<tsai>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tsai> Setting up mythtv-database (0.20-0.2ubuntu2) ...
<SilentDis> Emmett, what kind of router?
<tsai> Failed to connect to database: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<tsai> Failed to create database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<tsai> If you supplied incorrect information, try:
<tsai> dpkg-reconfigure --force mythtv-database
<SilentDis> !pastebin | tsai
<ubotu> tsai: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsai> dpkg: error processing mythtv-database (--configure):
<marten_71> how do you install a tar.gz in ubuntu
<tsai>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tsai> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mythtv:
<tsai>  mythtv depends on mythtv-database (= 0.20-0.2ubuntu2); however:
<tsai>   Package mythtv-database is not configured yet.
<tsai> dpkg: error processing mythtv (--configure):
<tsai>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tsai> Setting up gcc-3.4-base (3.4.6-3ubuntu1) ...
<tsai> Setting up libg2c0 (3.4.6-3ubuntu1) ...
<tsai> Setting up libmpich1.0c2 (1.2.7-1) ...
<y0hm> tsai : pls cool it
<SilentDis> tsai, please stop
<tsai> Setting up fftw2 (2.1.3-19) ...
<tsai> Setting up libcdaudio1 (0.99.12p2-2) ...
<tsai> Setting up mytharchive-data (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<tsai> Setting up python-imaging (1.1.5-10build1) ...
<marten_71> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tsai> Setting up python-mysqldb (1.2.1-p2-4ubuntu2) ...
<tsai> Setting up mythbrowser (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<y0hm> bye tsai :)
<tsai> Setting up mythcontrols (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<tsai> Setting up mythdvd (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<SilentDis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tsai> Setting up mythflix (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<tsai> Setting up mythgallery (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<tsai> Setting up mythgame (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<tsai> Setting up mythnews (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<tsai> Setting up mythphone (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
<tsai> Setting up mythmusic (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<tsai> Setting up mythvideo (0.20-0.6ubuntu4) ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-108-175-23.lv.lv.cox.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<SilentDis> thanks elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> tsai, let me know when your spamming has finished
<slippyr4> anyone have any idea why vncing to my ubuntu box at port 5901 doesn't work? it's supposed to start a new gdm session
<RichAndCreamy> hey all!
<RichAndCreamy> anyone feel like helping a noob? T_T
<SilentDis> marten_71, most .tar.gz packages are source code you build yourself on your machine.  First, you pull them out of the archive, then run a make file inside it usually.
<The_8472> hi, where can i find ubuntu package maintainers?
<SilentDis> !motu | The_8472
<ubotu> The_8472: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mneptok> The_8472: what is the problem?
<slippyr4> !question | richandcreamy
<ubotu> richandcreamy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* genii smacks tsai around a bit
<RichAndCreamy> oh sorry hehe
<elkbuntu> genii, that was not necessary
<The_8472> mneptok, it seems somebody screwed up the azureus package or dependencies... again...
<RichAndCreamy> ok umm gimme a sec to frame the question
<genii> elkbuntu Well, for my sanity it was LOL
<The_8472> SilentDis, i was asking for an irc channel ;)
<mneptok> The_8472: installing Azureus from repos is not something i would recommend
<The_8472> i know
* The_8472 points at his group cloak
<The_8472> but due to the fact that ubuntu has a somewhat broken azureus package we have to deal with support requests that are caused by that....
<SilentDis> The_8472, i don't think they normally hang out in a specific IRC channel that's unmoderated.  sometimes, they let people in to watch their discussions, otherwise it's a members-only club :)
<RichAndCreamy> lets start with i installed 6.06 on my hp9600 and when i hit f10 before ubuntu loads up i don't see windows there as an option >_<
<y0hm> mneptok : why not from repositories ?
<mneptok> The_8472: until Sun's Java gets into Main so we can depend on that JRE, it's going to be a pain.
<SilentDis> !grub | RichAndCreamy
<ubotu> RichAndCreamy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<The_8472> SilentDis, oh... i know there's a channel... i just can't remember its name ;)
<The_8472> mneptok, no... it's some swt/gtk compatibility issue atm
<RichAndCreamy> ok checking link =)
<slippyr4> richandcreamy : surely F10 is to get into your bios? nothing to do with windows (or linux for that matter)
<mneptok> The_8472: i also suggest you make "Check for updates automagically" disabled by default.
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, that second faq will be what you'll need, so you can re-add windows to the grub list :)
<ardnite> i have a dvd burner that is not in a group. cant change permissions.... cant use it. can only read. anybody know how to fix?
<Vuen> argh. i'm lost. what's a bash command to print the second word on a line from a file or stdin?
<mneptok> The_8472: the problem is with the underlying JRE.
<The_8472> http://pastebin.com/885698 <- this one isn't... ubuntu-azureus ships with an outdated SWT build
<The_8472> which seems to be incompatible with a used gtk version or whatever
<RichAndCreamy> ohhhh gotta re-add got it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-108-175-23.lv.lv.cox.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> The_8472: it depends on that deprecated version because we could not depend on Sun's JRE
<The_8472>  <mneptok> The_8472: i also suggest you make "Check for updates automagically" disabled by default. <- we suggest that package maintainers do that if they insist on tearing the official azureus packages apart ;)
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, yep.  not sure what caused it to go missing in the first place, obviously... but at least you can get it back :)
<elkbuntu> tsai, you're unbanned now
<RichAndCreamy> *whew*
<The_8472> azureus expects to run on a handpicked SWT version which is maintained through the built-in autoupdater, package maintainers often use seperate swt packages... which leads to compatibility problems
<tsai> ok i'm am trying to get mythtv working on ubuntu 6.10 and am getting errors:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6822/
<mneptok> The_8472: also, you should explicitly call /bin/bash in the launcher shell script ;)
<The_8472> those things cause lots of pain for us...
<genii> The_8472 That pastebin link is timing out on me
<tsai> why would i get dpkg errors?
<The_8472> genii, yeah... it's slow... but it loads after a while
<mneptok> The_8472: well, if you insist on using non-standard toolkits (like a modified SWT class) you have to accept you're only pushing your issues downstream
<The_8472> http://pastebin.ca/365857 <- crossposted it to .ca
<mneptok> The_8472: i'm not saying you should not heavily modify classes, only that you must accept the fallout
<The_8472> mneptok, not modified, just a specific version.
<genii> I forget what signal 11 is now ...bleh, long night
<mneptok> The_8472: still the same idea
<SilentDis> tsai, it looks like, from the logs, there's a problem with the MySQL server package on the machine.  try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<elkbuntu> tsai, do you have mysql installed already?
<The_8472> and azureus ships with the required swt version by default if you download it from our official site. package maintainers cause the trouble by using external swt packages
<tsai> yes elkbuntu
<mneptok> The_8472: hopefully we can get Java apps depending on sun-java5 for Feisty
<marten_71> i have downloaded a tar.gz file and i have unpacked it how do i do to install the program
<SilentDis> tsai, ahh, what elkbuntu said.  do you have an older version of mysql as well, like 4 or so?
<marten_71> is there anyone that know that and can help me
<elkbuntu> tsai, well the dpkg errors are apt failing because it's already there
<The_8472> oh, found the channel i was looking for :D #ubuntu-motu
<mneptok>  heh
<SilentDis> marten_71, it depends on the program itself.  in the files you unpacked, there should be a README file in there somewhere that'll describe the process.
<tsai> oh that makes sense because i installed lampp last week
<RichAndCreamy> after a restart /dev/sda3 contains a file system with errors, check forced >then it says> duplicate or bad block in use
<Strom_C> surprisingly, I'm the only one in #ubuntu-ubuntu
<elkbuntu> tsai, via repos or via another method?
<HeathenDan> whoa, netsplit
<Strom_C> holy catsex
<SilentDis> yay netsplit!
<RichAndCreamy> >_<!
<RichAndCreamy> ok following your instructions silent =D
<macd> weeeee
<nanothief> that was almost 100 users dropped at once :s
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, okes.  that line will run fsck (the file system checker) -f (force check) (-C pretty progress bar) on /dev/sda3
<RichAndCreamy> yummy =)
<SilentDis> !netsplit | nanothief
<ubotu> nanothief: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ardchoille> nanothief: If yo learn how to get that script working (wrt ~/bin) please let me know.
<RichAndCreamy> i feel 6 years all over again on a c64
<RichAndCreamy> haha
<nanothief> ardchoille: kk
<y0hm> Rich and Creamy : i am in front of 2 c64's and a c128 :)
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, lol.  I never had a c64 actually... went from a CoCo to a 486sx25 hehe
<RichAndCreamy> omg wow
<RichAndCreamy> that rock
<RichAndCreamy> s
<SilentDis> the CoCo still works... the 486 became lightning food :P
<RichAndCreamy> should i go for the reinstall? or try to get windows back through grub setting changes first >_<
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, I'd say get the drive problem fixed, then the grub changes.  grub is actually pretty intuitive, once you know it's syntax (and that's what we're here to help with anyway :))
<RichAndCreamy> ok, what to do next with the drive?
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, you ran the fsck command, and it fixed the errors, right?
<Vuen> hi, how do i get a "Press any key to continue" prompt in bash?
<RichAndCreamy> oh if only i was the little kid from Heroes ^_^
<RichAndCreamy> i saw some other errors pop up but it still took me to the desktop
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, eh?
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, so, you're booted from your HD now, right?
<RichAndCreamy> no, from CD
<ardchoille> export PATH=$PATH:~/bin   <-- is that syntax correct?
<RichAndCreamy> oops... was i not supposed to do that
<timephoenix_> hi all, trying to get hardware MIDI playback to work with Audigy card's chipset. anyone know where to start?
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, well, you said you had errors cropping up on /dev/sda3, right?
<RichAndCreamy> OH
<RichAndCreamy> ok so i was supposed to type it in from where it freezes huh
<SilentDis> timephoenix_, I haven't messed with that yet... best I could recommend would be !midi
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, nope.  you're on the liveCD desktop, right?
<Arcad3> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<timephoenix_> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<RichAndCreamy> k restarting my bad
* SilentDis loves Exaile! :)
<nanothief> ardchoille: I found the answer: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81747&highlight=bin+path
<marten_71> how do i copy a file to urs/lib
<Arcad3> sudo cp file /usr/lib
<SilentDis> marten_71, i assume you mean /usr/lib... sudo cp /path/to/file/filename /usr/lib
<Zaggynl> Shouldn't Linux use all memory for caching?
<marten_71> i tried to copy but i dont have the right permisson but i do have it
<nanothief> marten_71: thats what sudo is for it gives you permission
<SilentDis> Zaggynl, god I hope not, couldn't run ANYTHING then lol
<Zaggynl> hmm
<marten_71> ok thanks
<SilentDis> Zaggynl, what problems are you having?
<ardchoille> nanothief: Thank you very much, this makes a lot of sense :)
<Zaggynl> No problems
<Zaggynl> Just curious
<Arcad3> ALT+SHIFT+F1 login as root in console then use the command "startx" then u can manipulate files without console
<SilentDis> Zaggynl, ahh :)
<ardchoille> nanothief: So, I should just add that script snippet to ~/.bashrc and it should work for all of bash.
<Xif> Hi. How do I change the keybindings of Edgy's Gnome Terminal?
<RichAndCreamy> uh oh it hanged while checking hardware...i'll power off/on again see what hapens
<SilentDis> Arcad3, please don't tell people to do that.  there's sudo, gksudo for a reason.  also, such protections are in place specifically to protect one from onesself too ;)
<Arcad3> oke.
<koth> Hi there,
<SilentDis> !hi | koth
<ubotu> koth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RichAndCreamy> ok it stopped on loading manual drivers =/
<koth> anyone use 16:9 with their ubuntu? i need some help with 720p res
<SilentDis> !res | koth
<ubotu> koth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SilentDis> koth, that 2nd faq should have some info on setting a res for 720p :)
<koth> thanks, i will take a look
<koth> thanks! =)
<Vuen> how do i get a "Press any key to continue" prompt in bash?
<Chameleon22> hi all
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, greetings and salutations :)
<RichAndCreamy> should i try using the live cd and then changing some things around?
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, you've jumpped in and out, mentioned parts of multiple problems.  I am unsure what, exactly is going on anymore.  could you state your current problem for the room, so we could help you better?
<Chameleon22> My USB stopped working. Mouse and kb are fine (both usb) however when I attempt to connect an external usb disk or a thumbdrive it doesnt do anything. This started happening after my machine rebooted (overheated and did a reboot - not very clean). i had this problem before and eventually reinstalled to fix it. Getting a little sick of it. Any ideas how to fix this?
<RichAndCreamy> i'm sorry
<RichAndCreamy> ok from powering the system on and off
<RichAndCreamy> i get the ubuntu graphic and it hangs where it says loading manual drivers... ok
<RichAndCreamy> which is something new
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, just curious:  you had a heat issue... have you tried turning the machine off for ~10 min, and trying again?  if that fixes it, something on the USB bus or the PSU is getting WAY too hot to function properly
<RichAndCreamy> but as of right now happened twice after a power up/down cycle
<SilentDis> !enter | RichAndCreamy
<ubotu> RichAndCreamy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, ye tried that
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, no luck
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, in fact machine off for 5 hours :p
<RichAndCreamy> sorry about that... i'm also new to irc as well
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, lol then it's not that then, is it?  hehe :)  check system logs, see if something locked up somewhere... ubuntu Gnome, right?
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, KDE
<cmh0101> Synaptic will not let me install certian programs. I have a i686 processor with an updated kernel, but it is telling me that it cannot support my cpu type (i386).
<^BeLLo^> alguem me pode ajudar com zorg?
<^BeLLo^> xorg
<cmh0101> any suggestions?
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, no troubles :)  basic 'rules' for a busy room like this:  keep it to 1 line, and when talking to someone specifically, preface it with their name (see !tab)
<SilentDis> ^BeLLo^, language?
<^BeLLo^> ups
<^BeLLo^> sorry
<^BeLLo^> xorg for unbuntu and kubuntu on top
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, I am a gnome user myself....  i assume there's a system log viewer in KDE, I'm just not familiar with it
<SilentDis> ^BeLLo^, it's not a problem, there's just specific chat rooms that can help you in your native language is all :)
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis thanks so much =D
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, nt :)
<yaman> need a program to record the desktop ???? any help ?
<slippyr4> how can i work out what files a package installed?
<hellmet> How can I view the diagnostic messages during boot, instead of the splash??
<SilentDis> slippyr4, can't remember the command line... in synaptic, right click the package, choose properties.  check the tabs at the top :)
<^BeLLo^> SilentDis:  but u can help in the same can u?
<SilentDis> ^BeLLo^, we can certainly try :)
<SilentDis> ^BeLLo^, what problems are you having?
<^BeLLo^> ok i will sow u wts the problem
<^BeLLo^> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<^BeLLo^> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<^BeLLo^> Section "Extensions"
<^BeLLo^> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<^BeLLo^> EndSection
<SilentDis> !pastebin | ^BeLLo^
<ubotu> ^BeLLo^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yaman> need a program to record the desktop ???? any help ?
<^BeLLo^> ups
<^BeLLo^> sorry
<SilentDis> ^BeLLo^, you're trying to install a composite windows manager.  Compiz or Beryl?
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis any suggestions, or do I need to find out some more information for you? =)
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, you're getting an error at boot, right?  what's the error message?
<^BeLLo^> none
<RichAndCreamy> SIlentDis I used to get an error but the last two resets booting from HD makes it hang at "loading manual drivers... ok"
<^BeLLo^> its allready with the sistem kubuntu
<hellmet> How can I view the diagnostic messages during boot, instead of the splash??
<Arcad3> is there a Desktop recording package?
<SilentDis> hellmet, ctrl-alt-f8, I think... one of the Fkeys...
<hellmet> oh.. thank you :-)
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, same as what I just said to hellmet... we need the error messages :)  I *think* you can ctrl-alt-f8 to see the system messages behind usplash, so we can see what it's hanging on :)
<Xif> Isn't there a way to perform a text search in Gnome Terminal?
<cisn> i just wanted to know cuz i want to use linux or whatever, but my frend said it was mean cuz it harmed animals when they made it? every cd or whatever killed a fawn?
<cisn> wat does it mean?
<Ruffles> Xif, find /directory -name *file*
<Xif> Ruffles: I meant the Gnome Terminal text buffer
<cisn> i really like baby animals or wateva
<slippyr4> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis no effect =/
<SilentDis> cisn, O.o  what is going on?  who is killing animals?  are they eating them?  O.o  *gets really confused*
<holyduck> cisn, i guess its a joke based on the next ubuntu is called feisty fawn
<Xif> Ruffles: (the way I can perform a text search for on-screen text in FF)
<cisn> holyduck does any baby animals get hurt???
<Ruffles> Xif, no clue.. sorry
<holyduck> no not at all
<holyduck> the process is all electronic
<cisn> ok
<RichAndCreamy> if a fawn is fiesty is it in heat?... then there would be more animals! =D
<cisn> i will use the linux or wateva .. my frend has a lot of scripts or wateva
<holyduck> :P
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, try the other f-keys.  I am simply too tired to remember which one it is, sorry.  :P
<cisn> can hack so easy on linux
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis will do!
<Arcad3> lol ciscn brute force is old style
<cisn> he showed me a metasploit and we hacked 100 websites in a hour
<Arcad3> lol
<cisn> he did it on a linux called edgy hedgehog
<cisn> was so good
<holyduck> edgy eft
<holyduck> :P
* SilentDis enjoys giggling at the little script kiddies
<Xif> nobody has any idea what's the key-binding for a text-search in Gnome Terminal?
<clever> how do i get a dvd writer working in ubuntu?
<daviey> clever, should 'just work'
<cisn> clever use cdrecord, get a front-end
<cisn> next!
<clever> xcdroast tells me to enable scsi emulation
<_rd_> cisn if you figure out how to restart usb services with out rebooting, that would be excellent
<SilentDis> clever, mine 'just worked' (tm) on first install... were you having problems just burning any data to a disk, or were you specifically looking to burn a movie dvd or the like?
<clever> which is only explained for 2.2 and 2.4 kernels
<Chameleon22> my machine rebooted all of a sudden few days ago (got overheated). Didn't use it much since then and just noticed that the USB stoped responding to usb disks... Any idea how to fix this? it happened once before and i reinstalled to solve the issue since i couldnt find a solution. Any help?
<clever> and some irc channels say it isnt needed on 2.6 kernels
<Arcad3> Xif:System>Preferences>keyboard Shourtcut
<Amaranth> clever: xcdroast is outdated junk
<Arcad3> at Search tab put a new key as u wish
<nintendoduffin> good morning
<clever> how would i do it directly with cdrecord then?
<clever> i can make the iso manualy
<mwe> I'm wondering if the font-ugliness in oo.org is fixed in fiesty ...
<cisn> clever read the manpage ... check out mkisofs to make the iso
<cisn> clever there are a lot of how tos that give precise directions
<clever> cisn: making the iso i think will be the easy part
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, were there any hints in the log files?  specifically, I'd check /var/log/kern.log
<cisn> clever don't harder to burn with cdrecord
<cisn> clever oops, not harder
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, not really, nothing that i can see
<Xif> Arcad3: I can't find it there... (the Search tab)
<clever> cdrecord --scanbus doesnt see my dvd burner
<clever> so even if i make the iso i cant burn it
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, how about in /var/log/messages?
<Slart> mwe: font-ugliness? how?
<cisn> clever you'd better use windows ahahahhahahah
<clever> lol
<clever> i just took the damn drive out of a winblows box:P
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, it happened ages ago, i just noticed hence i dont see anything usefull and there is just a shit load of crap to search through for a comprehensive analysis
<fotoflo_> hey everyone - i want to install jedit but apt-get wont install it, so i downloaded the .deb file but "package installer" says error: dependency not satisfiable: sun-java5-jre
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, ahhh... I was under the impression that it just happened.  my bad.
<fotoflo_> i have java-common installed.
<fotoflo_> should i just install it anyway?
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, nah, :(
<Xif> Arcad3: are you sure it's supposed to be there?  I have reasons to believe this feature may not actually exist in Gnome Terminal.
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, try a quick sudo lsusb, see what's listed out there
<Arcad3> it is
<Slart> fotoflo_: it specifically wants sun-java5-jre.. so install that first
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, just sists there...
<Arcad3> System>Preferences>Keyboard ShortCuts
<mwe> Slart: like the numerous threads on ubuntuforums.org mentions, no hinting or antialiasing. only partial fixes that will break other things
<CheshireViking> clever, mine have all worked straight off under linux, what make & model is the dvd writer?
<fotoflo_> slart: apt-get install said no such package
<Arcad3> find search in the list click on it press a button as u like
<_rd_> clever q: does the DVD lights come on, draw opn/close?
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis from the forums I know that for the live CD to work I have to add things to boot options noapic pci=nommconf acpi=off, actually I don't remember the exact combinations of commands I used to get it to run the first time.  The forum posthttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297520&highlight=HP+Pavilion+DV9000 says to try lots of things but i'm sure I did three or less commands noapic for sure.  Which should I use for n
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, as in i need to ctrl+c out of it
<clever> CheshireViking: ide drive
<Slart> fotoflo_: oh.. it might be in one of the universe, multiverse repos
<fotoflo_> Slart, and its not in synaptic
<clever> _rd_: it works perfectly fine for reading dvd's
<Slart> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, nop, ctrl+c does nothing either.... killing the process. bah! how f*ed is that
<clever> _rd_: i was playing a dvd on it right after i installed the drive
<fotoflo_> Slart, how do i do that?
<Slart> !Multiverse | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Slart> fotoflo_: I think it's in the system, administration menu.. "software sources"
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, aha, looks like it's mucked at the interface level.  do a ls /sys/bus/usb/devices, what's listed there?
<CheshireViking> clever, right ok, who is the manufacturer though? panasonic, liteon etc, and do you know the model number? maybe there's a compatibility problem which is why it doesn't work
<aidehua> #If I use /dev/evms/* nodes for an LVM VG, does that mean I might have problems using
<Slart> fotoflo_: just click in the box named multiverse, update sources and look again
<clever> where would i check that without having to rip it out of the case?
<_rd_> clever: try: sudo  cdrecord --scanbus
<aidehua> If I use /dev/evms/* nodes for an LVM VG, does that mean I might have problems using my VG with future Ubuntus?
<Chameleon22> SilentDis,  "1-0:1.0  2-0:1.0  2-1  2-1:1.0  3-0:1.0  3-1  3-1:1.0  4-0:1.0  usb1  usb2  usb3  usb4"
<clever> _rd_: that never shows the cd drive
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, we can add noapic pretty easily, I use that myself
<clever> _rd_: its an ide drive and that checks scsi ones
<Slart> mwe: hmm... never noticed any nastyness in my ooo on edgy.. but I have clearview or whatever it's called enabled... perhaps that disguises it
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, try going into usb1-4, see if stuff is actually listed in there.
<clever> _rd_: all it lists is my usb drive
<fotoflo_> Slart, cool i think its going to work
<Slart> fotoflo_: nice
<_rd_> clever might be permissions, so run as root user might make it work
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, oh wait... in your bios, is there an IRQ assigned to USB, and is it conflicting with anything?  I've seen this kinda thing before with that...
<clever> _rd_: i did run as root
<yaman> need a program to record the desktop ???? any help ?
<clever> only think it lists is this         0,0,0     0) 'USB 2.0 ' 'Storage Device  ' '0100' Disk
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, your ubuntu machine is seperate from the one we're chatting on, I assume, right?
<RichAndCreamy> yup!
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, re: try going into usb1-4, see if stuff is actually listed in there: yes, there seems to be some stuff in there, just PM'd you one of the outputs. RE: BIOS - i have no idea
<koth> SilentDis: Hi
<fotoflo_> Slart, Exxxxxcellent.
<SilentDis> koth, greetings :)
<hellmet> I just installed Edgy on one system , but, during boot, it takes me to grub> prompt.. What do I do? boot -gives me- Need to load kernel!!
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis I am SO lucky to have a second laptop sitting around
<fotoflo_> Slart, :-)
<_rd_> clever: ahh, k3B can check permissions
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, hehe :)
<Slart> yaman: tried googling for "fraps linux", I don't know if there is even such an app... but since noone else is answering ...
<clever> crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 2007-02-18 18:05 /dev/sg0
<koth> SilentDis: I go though the link u gave me, still cannot find a way to set ubuntu to use 720p
<clever> no other files matching sg*
<yaman> Slart: thanx
<Slart> yaman: you're welcome.. hope you find something
<SilentDis> koth, check your display's info:  you'll need to know what res is native for it, and also check to make sure your vid card is capable of doing that res
<SilentDis> koth, from that info, you can manually set it up in xorg.conf.  it's a pain, but possible
<CheshireViking> clever, i'm not certain, but maybe the lshw command could give some information, I'm not sure of the syntax though, maybe somebody could give the command line syntax for it
<clever> loading...
<hellmet> I just installed Edgy on one system , but, during boot, it takes me to grub> prompt.. What do I do? boot -gives me- Need to load kernel!!
<koth> SilentDis: yes i do know about, i have windows box before and displayed in 720p before. i just need to do that in ubuntu
<clever>                    product: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, any ideas?
<SilentDis> koth, RichAndCreamy, Chameleon22 I really am trying to help you all... but I am dog tired right now... so if my answers seem to drop off in quality, I apologize.  I might be head-on-keyboard very soon :(
<clever>                    capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r
<clever>                    configuration: mode=udma2
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, thats cool... i know the feeling
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis oh no =( i know that feeling too
<SilentDis> koth, ok, cool.  what is the res (the pixel WxH you need?)
<koth> SilentDis: 1280x720
<taurus> Hi Guys :-)
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis if you do knock out when should I try coming back? =/
<t0taln00b> hey
<t0taln00b> :)
<CheshireViking> clever, have you got k3b installed? i installed that before I tried writing to cd/dvd and that modified the permissions to make sure i could write to the drive?
<_rd_> clever I had to run "chown root:cdrom /dev/sg0" upto /dev/sg3 at boot in rc.local to get mine running
<SilentDis> koth, that shouldn't be too tough... I hate to do this, but I'm gonna say hit google and look for info on 'manually configuring xorg.conf'  you've got the info you need, just need to drop it in there at least :)
<yettenet> Guys at kubuntu don't answer to my questions... if anyone uses Konqueror for file browsing, please listen: where can I set the default view profile?
<koth> SilentDis: Ok, i will talk to Mr. google =)
<clever> _rd_: i only have a single sg file and its for the usb hard drive
<clever> CheshireViking: dont see k3b installed but im searching for it
<maXlo> hi everyone
<SilentDis> koth, again, i'm sorry... ask in the room general if you'd like help going through that, it's a pretty simple step, I'm just all blurry, and I'd miss stuff and leave you mucked :(
<maXlo> I have ubuntu 6.10, just upgraded from 6.06
<CheshireViking> clever, ok, i installed mine through synaptic (not sure which repo it was in tho)
<ikonia_> SilentDis go sleep
<maXlo> but know whenever i plug my usb camera or turn on my usb printer, the system hangs up
<clever> i saw it in apt-cache search so the repo is allready enabled
<maXlo> the box does no even respond to pings
<taurus> every1 of you, tested the new Cedega with 6.10 ?
<maXlo> is this known problem? is there any workaround for it?
<ikonia_> maXlo check if anything is logged from the syslog
<maXlo> nop, it seems that nothing gets there :(
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, adding noapic to grub is pretty simple.  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst.  scroll to the bottom area, you'll see the entry for ubuntu there.  add noapic to the end of the kernel line.  also, ask the general room, i'm sure someone can help you :)
<huXfluX> Hello! Is it possible to apply PINNING to ffmepg through the /etc/apt/preferences file? NOTE that i'm running Kubuntu Edgy and that file currently doesn't exit. If i create a new one, will the preferences apply and the packages I want to PIN won't get updated ? THANK YOU!
<SilentDis> ikonia_, I know i know lol
<SilentDis> ikonia_, I just don't like to leave people hanging without SOMETHING lol
<_rd_> clever what is the dev the dvd is seen as? maybe change the permissionsl for that dev
<anto> Heya guys i got a problem when trying to start limewire
<koth> SilentDis: hey, no biggy, thank for pointing me to a direction
<clever> _rd_: its /dev/hdc
<anto> it says it cannot find the java exec :/
<clever> _rd_: and i beleive its under the group cdrom which im a member of
<ikonia_> anto is limewire in the ubuntu repo's ?
<SilentDis> Chameleon22, I'd say check the bios right quick, make sure there's nothing conflicting on the IRQ being used by USB (usually IRQ 11, iirc).  again, bug the room too, i'm sure someone less tired than me can help :)
<clever> ikonia_: gtk-gnutella uses the same network as limewire and is in ubuntu repo's
<anto> ikonia: no its not but frostwire is, witch is the deb version
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis so don't use f6? and just use noapic ?
<y0hm> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Chameleon22> SilentDis, alrighty, about to check - reboot time. Thank you
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, I'd say do that for a start...  you mentioned it helped before.  and it can't hurt (very easy to change back anyway) :)
<anto> Starting FrostWire...
<anto> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<anto> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<anto> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<anto> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<anto> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<anto> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<anto> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<anto> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<anto> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<anto> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<anto> sorry for spamm >.<
<maXlo> may it be an ehci_hcd related problen? i.e., USB 2.0?
<SilentDis> and now, I must sleep.  I apologize if I left anyone hanging :(  g'night all
<SilentDis> !pastebin | anto
<ubotu> anto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia_> maXlo can't believe that to be honest
<maXlo> damn! i'll have to downgrade if cant find the problem :S
<huXfluX> Hello! Is it possible to apply PINNING to ffmepg through the /etc/apt/preferences file? NOTE that i'm running Kubuntu Edgy and that file currently doesn't exit. If i create a new one, will the preferences apply and the packages I want to PIN won't get updated ? THANK YOU!
<mwe> !java | anto
<ubotu> anto: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6829/
<mwe> anto: then sudo update-alternativs --config java
<clever> _rd_: cdrecord --scanbus dev=/dev/hdc
<mwe> anto: and choose the sun-java
<clever> _rd_: that found the drive instantly
<anto> mwe: okidoki
<_rd_> clever yo! k3b might sort it out...
<_rd_> clever what did u do?
<clever> _rd_: k3b is installed and it didnt fix it
<clever> giving dev=/dev/hdc tells it what device and that its ide
<clever> which fixes the problem of it looking for scsi devices
<clever> and it works without root because i have write access to that device
<_rd_> clever nice, now can use that arg when burning
<clever> yep
<clever> just need to colect the data and make an iso now:P
<clever> 4.1gig collected
<clever> allmost enough:P
<CheshireViking> clever, nice one, glad you got it sorted
<_rd_> clever so now doc your fndings in a note for yourself..!
<clever> :P
<clever> i could make a wraper script for cdrecord to force dev=/dev/hdc
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis ok live CD is booted
<_rd_> notes to myself make all the diff
<CheshireViking> clever, could you add that lne to a startup file so that it gets run at boot time? is it rc.local?
<clever> the dev= has to be an arg to cdrecord not part of its env
<clever> and .bash_profile would work better then rc.local for setting env on startup
<clever> less reboots for it to take effect too
<d0uglas> on a pretty fresh computer here, dual core and yada yada, this gonna take over an hour you think?
<d0uglas> woops wrong chan
<CheshireViking> clever, that shows how little i know about linux so far, basics i can do for myself, give me another couple of years to get some decent experience :)
<_rd_> clever true, you could wrapper in your ~/bin/ directory so its there if you move hardrives
<clever> _rd_: yeah i made a ~/bin but my home is on the root partition
<RichAndCreamy> SilentDis uh oh did you pass out?
<clever> would it be posible to resize an xfs partion any?
<RichAndCreamy> hey anyone feel like helping me figure out how to add windows to grub? =D
<huXfluX> Hello! Is it possible to apply PINNING to ffmepg through the /etc/apt/preferences file? NOTE that i'm running Kubuntu Edgy and that file currently doesn't exit. If i create a new one, will the preferences apply and the packages I want to PIN won't get updated ? THANK YOU!
<Clouder> Hello! 1 small question: does ubuntu suports anything similar to fedora core`s yum upgrade?
<mindstate> clever, no
<clever> mindstate: i'll convert it to ext3 then
<_james> i have a question.. is it possible to put 2 memory at once? i bought a new memory and i see that there's 2 socket on my motherboard for memory.. :)
<mindstate> clever, not sure if u can convert either
<clever> mindstate: but i can move it out to another pc
<clever> delete and recreate
<clever> then move back
<mindstate> _james, are you sure u bought the righr memory
<mindstate> clever, u could do that
<clever> mindstate: 26gig left to move out...
<mindstate> clever, thats alot :p
<clever> yeah
<clever> 80gig drive
<Chameleon22> my machine rebooted all of a sudden few days ago (got overheated). Didn't use it much since then and just noticed that the USB stoped responding to usb disks... Any idea how to fix this? it happened once before and i reinstalled to solve the issue since i couldnt find a solution. Any help?
<clever> i moved 20 off the ntfs
<clever> resized it to have no free
<clever> then put xfs in the free space
<RichAndCreamy> is there a way to modify grub from within the desktop?
<_james> mindstate, im using the new one right now and i removed the old one.. just asking if it's possible to have 2 memory at once?
<mindstate> clever, why did u use xfs
<clever> but i cant repeat because xfs wont resize
<clever> and ntfs wont resize because the table appears to be damaged now
<mindstate> _james, yes it is..thats why theres 2 slots
<clever> was going to be dealing with multigig files
<mindstate> _james, keep both..youll have more ram
<clever> and i heard ext3 has io blocking problems when deleting stuff like 10gig files
<ikonia_> clever xfs is resizable
<clever> ikonia_: gparted claims it cant be resized
<_james> mindstate, really? whoaa this is just kool.. :) thnx anyway
<mindstate> clever, thats wut  i thought
<clever> and partition magic claims the entire partition table is bad and refuses to let me do anything
<clever> partition magic also says 2 of the partitions are overlaping so if i remove the xfs i may fix that
<ikonia_> clever don't know if gparted supports it
<Chameleon22> Also noticed that lsusb freezes and can not be killed (ctrl c or kill -9).
<Chameleon22> anyone?
<ikonia_> Chameleon22 anyone what ?
<ikonia_> bjornolai where is soton ?
<yaman> what is better to do (apt-get install kde    or apt-get install kubuntu-dektop
<bjornolai> ikonia, ?? it's england
<Chameleon22> ikonia, i asked a question... (above0 about usb... My USB devices stoped being recognised
<ikonia_> bjornolai where I meant
<bjornolai> ikonia, southampton
<ikonia_> yaman kde is just the kde  packages - kubuntu includes things like wallapepers etc etc
<ikonia_> bjornolai ah
<Clouder> Does ubuntu suports anything similar to fedora core`s yum upgrade or upgrade betwin major versions?
<ikonia_> !upgrade >Clouder
<yaman> ikonia_: so you are saying the kubuntu is better ??? .... y the kde package is bigger than the kubuntu one ??
<ikonia_> yaman I'm not saying its better, I'm just letting you know what you get
<higiraven> hi, how do I disable GDM login screen so I don't have to type the password everytime I turn on my computer?
<ikonia_> yaman you may get more in "kde" like all the apps
<Clouder> thank you very much ikonia_
<ikonia_> higiraven in gdmsetup you can configure auto login
<clever> higiraven: you need to turn on automatic login
<ikonia_> Clouder no problem
<higiraven> ok thanks
<ctford> does anyone know what it means when also says it's "unable to open slave" whenever i try to (unsuccessfully) play sound?
<Clouder> brb ... instaling ubuntu :D
<CheshireViking> clever, re your xfs resizing - gparted website says it can grow a partition if kernel support is added , but not shrink http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<clever> ahhh
<ikonia_> CheshireViking its easy to grow any partition than shrink it
<yaman> ikonia_: what should i install ?? on my ubuntu can you help ??
<clever> need to shrink it some:P
<clever> empty+delete will also do
<ikonia_> shrinking any partition is dangerous due to corruption, better to delete the partition and re-create
<ikonia_> yaman install what you want
<xerophyte> does anybody know why do i get this error when i compile 2.6.20 kernel http://sial.org/pbot/paste ?
<yaman> ikonia_: :( i don't know linux that much
<yaman> new user
<xerophyte> sorry http://sial.org/pbot/23098
<ikonia_> yaman read the docs on ubuntu.com about whats in the packages
<CheshireViking> ikonia_, i know that well enough, normally i copy off & start from scratch - only time i didn't was installing ubuntu on my works laptop - spent a week defragging, compressing, consolidating free space & backing up b4 i was brave/crazy enough to shrink the ntfs partition
<yaman> ikonia_: thanx 4 the help
<clever> CheshireViking: i mainly use partition magic to resize ntfs
<clever> but now because of gparted that claims my partition tables are damaged
<higiraven> is there any way I can make keyring not ask me the password?
<CheshireViking> clever, thats what i used - still nerve wracking though - AND, only 2 things got corrupted & needed reinstalling
<clever> also one time
<clever> i tryed doing ntfs resize of the boot drive
<clever> without the floppys
<clever> it crashed:P
<clever> and refused to boot till i stuck a 2nd drive and installed xp there to checkdisk it
<CheshireViking> ouch
<clever> the 60gig xp was allready a mess of spyware though so changing to a new install helped
<predaeus> xerophyte: maybe this helps http://mail.nl.linux.org/kernelnewbies/2004-09/msg00024.html. its for an older kernel but still valid i guess. or did u do it like this already?
<clever> also that 60gig now appears to have bad sectors so im working on getting 60gig free space on something else so i can copy it all off at once
<clever> drive gives off an odd ammunt of heat and a loud whiring noise
<burepe> I am looking for a command to unzip a bunch of tar.gz files in one directory in one shot.  Lill' help?
<Ferret> cd dir; for i in *.tar.gz; do tar zxf "$i"; done
<Ferret> Change the *.tar.gz to ../dir/somewhere/*.tar.gz as necessaet
<burepe> sorry. Can'T follow last 2 parts
<Ferret> o.O
<CheshireViking> clever, i had that, ended up losing about 10gb of mp3's b4 i realised a server drive was failing
<clever> CheshireViking: lol
<clever> CheshireViking: i stuck new ram in my pc and it stoped booting
<clever> i took the ram out and it ran slowly
<Ferret> burepe: What do you mean?
<clever> i tell it to reboot and it refused to boot since
<xerophyte> predaeus, thats how i build the kernel
<clever> new 80gig hdd and ubuntu and the pc was 'fixed'
<burepe> what is this? for i in *.tar.gz; do tar zxf "$i"; done
<CheshireViking> the more i use it, the more i find that linux fixes broken windows machines
<Ferret> burepe: 'for i in *.tar.gz; do .... ; done' is a look that takes every file that matches *.tar.gz and puts it in the variable "$i" one by one to 'do' something with it.  the command in the middle is the unzip command for .tar.gz files
<clever> also the 'new' 80gig drive for my linux
<clever> had ntfs and 60gig of free space
<clever> 20gig of somebody else's data along with 8gig of free mp3's:P
<huXfluX> Hello! Is it possible to apply PINNING to ffmepg through the /etc/apt/preferences file? NOTE that i'm running Kubuntu Edgy and that file currently doesn't exit. If i create a new one, will the preferences apply and the packages I want to PIN won't get updated ? THANK YOU!
<burepe> Ferret: I am sorry but I do not follow how to execute any of those commands. I am cd to the directory already.
<monsoon_king> hi all
<monsoon_king> can i ask a ques
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> yes
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2007/02/how_to_dent_you.html?EMC-News&Date=Feb20
<Ferret> burepe: Oh I see, you want to do it using the graphical thingy; have to find someone else to help you with that then
<burepe> no
<Chameleon22> my machine rebooted all of a sudden few days ago (got overheated). Didn't use it much since then and just noticed that the USB stoped responding to usb disks... Any idea how to fix this? it happened once before and i reinstalled to solve the issue since i couldnt find a solution. Also noticed that lsusb freezes and can not be killed. Any help?
<monsoon_king> i see that most linux distro come wit so many CD's..but why ubuntu wit 1 cd
<burepe> I want to do it in the command line but I enterd the commands and get nothing
<burepe> I am missing something
<tahsin> can anyone tell me how to change the start or main menu icon ?
<Ferret> burepe: Do you mean they printed nothing, or that no files have appeared?
<burepe> no return , no output
<tahsin> can anyone tell me how to change the start ,menu or main menu icon ?
<monsoon_king> ????????????
<Ferret> burepe: Well, no output means it was successful. o.o
<predaeus> xerophyte: if you tried all variants (bzImage, vmlinux, only make) then I've no idea what else to try. sry.
<burepe> Ferret: where did it unzip to?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> ubuntu 6.06
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> ubuntu 6.10
<tahsin> can anyone tell me how to change the start ,menu or main menu icon ?
<Ferret> burepe: The directory, like you said...
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> so 2 cds :)
<xerophyte> preaction, i will try other make target and see what happens
<arami> hi guys! does anybody know a keyboard macro recorder for gnome or kde?
<Ferret> burepe: unzip commands on linux generally extract to the current directory (so you cd to it first)
<tahsin> can anyone tell me how to change the start ,menu or main menu icon ?
<tahsin> can anyone tell me how to change the start ,menu or main menu icon ?
<burepe> Ferret: I am in the directory. There are no files from an unzip
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> tahsin google is best for this
<burepe> Ferret: so I should copy that line and execute it as is?
<Ferret> burepe: Are the .tar.gz files in the same directory?
<burepe> yes
<burepe> I am in the directory
<Ferret> burepe: then the 'for ..... done' command should work
<burepe> It did. thank you. Can you explain that command to me? I always look at man pages but I never be able to decrypt them and figure out what commands to do.
<ikonia_> burepe for every file in that dir - do tar xvf on that file
<angela> i have had a 5.04 ubuntu install then i upgraded to 5.10 then upgraded to 6.06 now i also installed kubuntu-dekstop how do i remove comepletely the gnome environment from ubuntu so that i can be left with the kubuntu?
<ikonia_> angela remove the gnome packages
<angela> i tried doing sudo apt-get remove gnome-dekstop but it doesnt remove anything
<ikonia_> angela it should do, also remove the other gnome packages
<ikonia_> angela remember some apps depend on gnome libs
<angela> so when i install kubuntu it also installs some gnome libs?
<ikonia_> no - you had a gnome desktop so you've got gnome libs
<angela> wha t is the command to remove everything gnome on my system?
<angela> apt-get remove gnome* ?
<Strom_C> apt-get gnome the hell off my hard drive plzkthx
<ikonia_> angela search for the gnome packages - and remove them
<angela> how do i search
<predaeus> either apt-cache search gnome or use synaptic
<ikonia_> angelaangelaangela come on !!!!!!
<ikonia_> angela do a little work your self
<WaZ> lol
<predaeus> if gdm is removed and kdm doesnt replace it, you might be stuck without a deskop environment at first though. maybe somebody can give insight on how to do the transition right.
<dominik> angela,
<babo> guys, does anyone have the gittery touchpad issue on the HP Pavillion laptop + edgy ?
<babo> Also, how come I can find qemu with apt-cache search, yet when I try to apt-get install it tells me that it's not there ?
<Phocean> what is this issue ? I have one with my sony vaio
<babo> Phocean: you have one what ?
<babo> Phocean: the touchpad right and left-clicks of it's own accord ...
<koth> can anyone give me a hand to set ubuntu to use HDTV?
<Phocean> every time I boot or come back from hibernate, it ignores the configuration of xorg.conf
<babo> hmm
<WaZ> hibernate doesn't even work on my machine
<Phocean> it means that the scroll does not work and the speed is very fast
<angela> ok i already choose kdm as display manager when i installed kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<babo> Phocean: I dunno dude. Have you tried the forums ?
<angela> so now i do apt-get search gnome right?
<angela> and remove all gnomes
<Phocean> I have to swith to ALT-Fx and ALT-F7 to get it back to work normally, according to the xorg.conf
<ikonia_> angela search for gnone apps and libs and remvoe them
<babo> angela: sudo apt-get remove gnome should do it ...
<Phocean> sure I tried the forums, I even submitted a bug a long long time ago (november I believe)
<WaZ> isn't there a meta package like gnome-desktop  ?
<Phocean> but as far as I know, nothing has been done
<Phocean> though it worked well with dapper
<ikonia_> WaZ he claims it removes nothing- but its probably failing due to dependencies
<predaeus> angela: you can also go to System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager   there you can easily see which gnome packages are installed.
<WaZ> yeah most probably
<babo> Phocean: I had an issue with dapper where I had to recompile the nvidia drivers everytime I booted up ..
<ikonia_> babo I doubt that - more so as you don't compile the nvidia drivers
<WaZ> im not sure removing gnome is such a good idea anyways
<predaeus> I think gnome-deskop only forces installs but doesnt remove anything
<Mattias> koth: i don't have any video card on my comp, isnt it just to install MythTV and the video card you have captures anything even if its hdtv?
<WaZ> maybe just removing gdm?
<WaZ> then installing kdm
<babo> ikonia_: ahh ... OK. What was it then that I was doing to them ?
<babo> recompile the kernel with the nvidia drivers then ...
<ikonia_> babo don't know
<angela> ok i changed my mind i will remove kubuntu desktop
<angela> and be left with gnomes
<ikonia_> babo why woyuld you have to recompile the kernel
<Phocean> actually I don't have nvidia
<ikonia_> the drivers are a binary module
<ikonia_> thats it
<ikonia_> dead easy
<WaZ> why not have both angela?
<Phocean> just a i915GM chipset
<WaZ> you short on HD space?
<babo> ikonia_: because modprobe wouldn't work
<ikonia_> babo so - you still don't need to compile the kernel
<WaZ> you cant recompile the kernel with binary drivers anyways
<babo> ikonia_: right, I can't remember what I had to do. It was too long ago. I just remember that it was a pain in the ass ...
<WaZ> babo try depmod -a
<ikonia_>  right - so your just talking nonsense then. Try to stick to problems that are current rather than fantasy stuff
<WaZ> to unload past drivers
<ikonia_> recompiling kernels and nviaid drivers. bah
<babo> ikonia_: well if you know so much, maybe you should try answering some questions. Rather than just hanging on trying to be cool ..
<ikonia_> babo I answer plenty of questions thanks
<babo> ikonia_: get a life dude ..
<WaZ> lol
<ikonia_> babo errr you've just told me to answer questions, I said I do - and you've told me thats wrong
<ikonia_> babo just don't talk rubbish - stick to facts on problems
<babo> ikonia_: yeah ? ... come back to me when you've learnt how to read ...
<ikonia_> babo I can read fine, what have I missed
<WaZ> babo: you advised to recompile a kernel to make nvidia drivers work...
<WaZ> anyways, lets not argue here
<ikonia_> I read you whwre recompiling closed source drivers and binary kernels  - that == rubbish
<babo> WaZ: wrong. I never advised anyone to do that ...
<ikonia_> babo no you said thats what you where doing
<archangelpetro> babo dont be hostile.
<ikonia_> hence why I'm requesting you stick to facts and current problems
<ikonia_> then we can get them sorted
<WaZ> anyways, babo, no need to recompile, lets keep it to this
<babo> WaZ: I was trying to remember an issue I had with the nvidia drivers a long time back ...
<Mattias> sup?
<dominik> whois dominik
<WaZ> yeah babo, i remember having to recompile to make binary drivers work, lets not fight over this
<WaZ> (but it was the open source part that had to be intergrated to the kernel)
<Mattias> i got nvidia drivers using geforce 7800 gt and working fine, anything i can help with? ^_^
<babo> I though I had to recompile them. Apparently I didn't. Either way, I don't know enough about it to advise anyone one way or the other.
<Ferret> WaZ: Yes, that's likely.
<babo> WaZ: that's not advise dude.
<babo> I didn't advise anyone to recompile anything ...
<WaZ> im not giving advice, im just going your direction and say that it could happen
<davin> On radom occasions my monitor wont get any signal all of a sudden?
<ikonia_> davin probably a hardware fault if its intermittent or random
<Ferret> davin: How do you get it to come back?
<davin> Ferret: hard reboot
<Mattias> babo: whats the problem with nvidia?
<Slart> does Ubuntu use mysql for something important? (as in system stuff)
<babo> WaZ: right, np. I don't have any issues with you :-).
<WaZ> could be conflicting drivers
<ikonia_> Slart depends how you've set it up
<babo> Mattias: nothing, it's fine now ...
<WaZ> Slart: no
<ikonia_> Slart its not installed by default
<babo> Mattias thanks anyway though
<Slart> ikonia_: default install, nothing special..
<WaZ> Slart: well ubuntu desktop anyways
<ikonia_> Slart doesn't install it at default, so it won't use it at all
<Ferret> davin: Did you try manhandling the monitor? ;P
<Slart> ikonia_: ok.. then I blame torrentflux.. thanks
<davin> Ferret: manhandling?
<Tmob> i know this is a long shot, but anyone else using a intel d865gbf motherboard?
<ikonia_> Tmob do you have a question, if so its better to ask than try to find someone with the exact hardware
<Ferret> davin: Yeah, whacking the front sides if it's a CRT, or gently twisting the top (or slightly more the sides) if it's a TFT or LCD ;)
<Tmob> i have a screenless machine and it wont boot after adding a disk.. so trying to find someone who can guide me thru the bios
<davin> Ferret: aha
<Ferret> davin: Usually I'd suggest opening a console and typing xrandr commands blindly, but you'd need to know how to open a terminal without the mouse, and find out how to use xrandr
<ikonia_> Tmob you'll struggle with that in here
<WaZ> Bios's are etty standard
<Tmob> its most likely a disk boot order setting
<WaZ> pretty
<Tmob> haha
<Tmob> i wish
<WaZ> maybe a master slave problem Rmob
<davin> Ferret: well I just get no signal all of a sudden, cant boot up everything, though my PC is still running.
<WaZ> Tmob
<ikonia_> davin probably hardware if its intermittant
<Tmob> WaZ, hmm.. well i am adding a 2nd SATA drive
<davin> ikonia_: yeah, I hate those compaqs.
<Ferret> davin: OK, another thing to try if that happens is ctrl-alt-backspace, which kills X (and any programs in it) and (perhaps) restarts it.  Since that usually changes the resolution etc. that might get you a signal back
<WaZ> know nothing about SATA, but i guess they still have master/slave settings, no?
<Tmob> nop
<WaZ> lol
<Ferret> davin: Also worth trying  is a slightly lower resolution/refresh rate for a few days to see if the monitor can't sustain the resolution you currently use
<davin> Ferret good advice, ill try that next time it happens
<WaZ> i need to get a decent desktop :D
<davin> Ferret if it cant sustain, wouldnt I get an error on my monitor (like those red blocks saying 'out of range')
<Lattyware> Hey, I'm trying to get an RT61-based wireless PCI card to work, and it won't do so.
<Ferret> davin: OK.  In case you don't know already, if you're returned to a console you'll need to type 'startx' to get GUI running again.
<ikonia_> davin a monitor either can or can't run at a rate - not can run for a bit then can't
<Ferret> davin: Ahh, OK, that's good. :)
<Lattyware> I've installed the drivers, and I don't get anything with iwconfig
<davin> Ferret yep knew that
<davin> ikonia_ ok
<davin> Well my only refresh rate available is 75Hz
<Ferret> ikonia_: I beg to differ, two of the eighteen monitors in my house are exactly like that. ;p
<predaeus> davin: does it go blank immediately or is there some disk activity before?
<davin> predaeus: Dont know, my PC still goes on functioning (like playing music goes on) but the screen just stops
<Tmob> grr.. all i need is a monitor here.. and i dont have it :(
<predaeus> ic
<Tmob> can't get my server to boot now
<ikonia_> Tmob we can't help with that
<Tmob> oh really ? ;)
<Ferret> Tmob: Are you able to hook up a serial console to it from another computer, or temporarily use a monitor from another computer?
<barktpolar> How do you install fonts with Ubuntu?
<davin> Ferret maybe youre right, it can be X that screws up, ill try to ctrl alt backspage next time it happens
<davin> Ferret: also im running on 1024x768 now instead of 1152x864
<Lattyware> On a side note, if I have my PCI wireless card and it doesn't appear to show up when I do an lspci, what does that mean?
<Tmob> Ferret, serial output only starts after grub comes up.. i dont have a single monitor at home.. other comps are laptops
<Ferret> davin: It's either that or the monitor, probably
<predaeus> also try CTRL-ALT-F1 to get to a terminal
<Tmob> Lattyware, you dont have it hooked in properly?
<Tmob> Lattyware, it should show up in lspci
<Lattyware> OK.
<davin> Ferret: or this really stupid compaq pc (you just touch the back and it freezes, seriously)
* Lattyware sighs
<barktpolar> How do you install fonts?
<Ferret> :D
<sales> SALES
<Lattyware> I was hoping not to have to reboot.
<Lattyware> again
<Lattyware> :
<Lattyware> *:P
<Ferret> barktpolar: What kind of fonts are they?  TTFs?
<barktpolar> I Believe so
<WaZ> barktpolar: you could use easy-ubuntu
<barktpolar> easy-ubuntu?
<Ferret> barktpolar: Copy them to ~/.fonts/
<barktpolar> What's That
<haary> I look for a Ubuntu clone for Windows User - meaning it should be easy to install and it should be able to play commmon multimedia formats from the beginning  (divx, WMV, MP3, etc.). It should also have AIGLX and beryl enabled as default.
<Ferret> barktpolar: /home/yourusername/.fonts/
<WaZ> barktpolar: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Ferret> barktpolar: If you have nautilus you can open 'fonts:///' and drag the files into there too
<WaZ> installs fonts and proprietary codecs and stuff
<WaZ> but listen to Ferret
<WaZ> :D
<Ferret> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<y0hm> I messed up my permissions of /var/cache/apt/archives .. What are the original settings ?
<ikonia_> easy ubuntu should never be used
<barktpolar> Does that include USB Hard Drives?
<predaeus> y0hm: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root
<WaZ> usb hard drives should be hot-pluggable barktpolar
<Ferret> barktpolar: What desktop environment do you use?
<y0hm> predaeus : thx
<davin> hmm no sound
<davin> reboot
<barktpolar> GNOME
<WaZ> whats so bad wih easyubuntu ikonia_ ?
<barktpolar> l would get help from the Edubuntu. but nobody is on I think
<y0hm> predaeus : And how would I translate that into a command ? sudo chmod ?? /var/bla/bla
<barktpolar> Well mine's ain't hot-pluggable
<Ferret> y0hm: 755
<Ferret> y0hm: and don't forget to chown root:root /var/... if necessary
<Ferret> barktpolar: With gnome, you should just have to plug th8e USB hard disk in and it'll appear on the desktop
<y0hm> ferret : thx !
<barktpolar> Well, I Don't Know Why, IF it helps, I'
<Ferret> WaZ: Things like that tend to break when the main OS gets updated.  Also, if they're such useful things to have configured, surely the ordinary default ubuntu should be that way?  Then if there are common programs that shouldn't be put in base or desktop (beccause of bloat) there can just be a list of neat pcakages instead of a whole website of instructions ;)
<detectiveinspekt> what app do i use to edit grub so that windows starts by default
<Ferret> a text editor
<barktpolar> I'm using a BUSLINK Yello-Cap End Series Hard Drive
<detectiveinspekt> the config looks a bit tricky is there a gui alternative
<detectiveinspekt> i recall seeing tickboxes etc, might of been from kde
<WaZ> Ferret: okay, ill stop installing easyubuntu when installing computers for friends then :D
<Ferret> detectiveinspekt: open /boot/grub/menu.lst in a text editor, count the number of 'title' lines starting from 0.  Whichever one windows is, change (or add) a 'default 4' line to the top, where 4 was the number
<Lattyware> ok, I reseated the card, and it shows up on lspci, and it shows up under iwconfig as 'ra0' - but it says 'no wireless extensions'
<barktpolar> And is Edubuntu the same as Ubuntu?
<Ferret> WaZ: If it works, it probably saves time, but eh.  Wouldn't rely on it completely. ;p
<detectiveinspekt> ok thanks
<WaZ> worked till now ;-)
<Lattyware> barktpolar: Education version, so yes, but with education-based software.
<davin> Great, no sound.
<Ferret> detectiveinspekt: If you have any trouble, upload that file to pastebin.ca or similar and ask again :)
<barktpolar> Thanks, so I can get EasyUbuntu
<Zaggynl> Great, slow DVD burning speed
<Zaggynl> ;-)
<Ferret> davin: Not having much luck today, mm? :/
<WaZ> davin: try unmuting PCM in sound control
<davin> WaZ: alsamixer?
<davin> Ferret aye o_O
<koth> i am going to give up ubuntu soon, i cannot make it work under my hdtv. 3 days of trying already. Anyway have experence in this?
<Zaggynl> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<WaZ> davin: just double click the speaker on the top right of your desktop
<Zaggynl> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<davin> WaZ oh hey it was muted
<barktpolar> davin: Welcome to my World, My sound does not either and the Ubuntu packages does not offer a alsaconf package
<WaZ> davin: works now?
<davin> WaZ lets see
<WaZ> davin: lets hear :D
<Ferret> alsaconf is unnecessary o.o
<davin> WaZ nope
<davin> WaZ oh it does
<WaZ> davin: :D
<davin> WaZ thanks a bunch
<WaZ> np
<davin> my beer goes to you and Ferret
<davin> ;)
<WaZ> davin: hehe
<Lattyware> My wireless card shows up under iwconfig as 'ra0' - but it says 'no wireless extensions' - what should I do?
<davin> but I have a rather small problem
<davin> for some reason the sound is randomly playing at a higher dB so I hear like a loud bass (sometimes, randomly)
<WaZ> davin: did you spill coke in your computer?
<WaZ> :D
<Lattyware> Noone?
<davin> WaZ hehe
<WaZ> Lattyware: sorry, maybe you should try finding a tutorial for installing your wireless card on google
<y0hm> Ferret : when I do sudo cmod 755 -Rf /var/bla & sudo chown -Rf root:root /var/bla the archives still appear as -rwxr-xr-x instead of drwxr-xr-x
<Lattyware> WaZ: I have done, and the result is what I have.
<davin> WaZ so whats PCM?
<Ferret> Lattyware: Are you using hostap or something?  It creates a weird 'helper' network interface sometimes as well as the wireless one
<Lattyware> hostap? I don't even know what that is.
<WaZ> davin: not sure, but I've had the problem
<Ferret> y0hm: !!
<davin> WaZ well my speakers are still bassing because its probably too high dB
<Ferret> y0hm: what's the result of this: ls -ld /var/cache/apt/archives
<WaZ> davin: try turning the sound down of PCM
<Ferret> Lattyware: Well, run 'ifconfig -a' and see if there are any other new interfaces there
<aimtrainer_> hi! Can anyone please tell me if there's a way to send all people in my gaim buddy list the same message without doing it manually for each one?
<davin> aimtrainer_: auto message?
<y0hm> Ferret : drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 65535 2007-02... so I assume it has worked :)
<aimtrainer_> davin, I dont know I wanna tell everybody in my list my new cell number
<y0hm> Ferret : thx !
<Ferret> y0hm: Yes, looks like it, however I don't think inside will be right, because you used -R
<WaZ> aimtrainer_: send a mail?
<Lattyware> Ferret: This is new: http://pastebin.com/885757
<Lattyware> the ra0
<davin> aimtrainer_ ah dunno then
<aimtrainer_> Dont have all the emailadresses
<aimtrainer_> thanks anyway Dave123
<Ferret> y0hm: I suggest you do sudo chmod -R -x+X /var/cache/apt/archives/
<aimtrainer_> *davin
<Ferret> y0hm: So that all the files in there aren't executable, but the directories are
<davin> aimtrainer_ hold on
<aimtrainer_> hm k
<WaZ> aimtrainer_: I actually hope there isn't such a feature
<Ferret> Lattyware: Can I recommend pastebin.ca or rafb.net/paste or the one in the topic next time?  pastebin.com is hooorribly slow :)
<Lattyware> sure
<Ferret> WaZ: That's what I was going to say, and then I realised that in my client I can do things like that really easily. c.c
<alfa> hallo
<davin> aimtrainer_: on AIM?
<WaZ> Ferret: you have an evil client :D
<aimtrainer_> gaim (protocol icq/aim)
<alfa> jes
<Ferret> Lattyware: So that's the only interface that gets added to ifconfig -a when you plug in your wireless card or load its drivers or whatever?
<davin> aimtrainer_: doesnt [g] aim has a feature that allows you to invite all your friends in 1 chat?
<Ferret> WaZ: Yeah, irssi. :(
<Lattyware> yes. The only one.
<davin> aimtrainer_: I know msn does
<Lattyware> I have others, my LAN, my loopback, and to vmnet ones.
<WaZ> Ferret: nxurses are so 1998!
<WaZ> ncurses*
<WaZ> :D
<alfa> no sik englisch
<dextorion> Waah. Irssi aint evil?! :p
<aimtrainer_> yea but that would just reach online friends
<Lattyware> But they are all definatly nothing to do with the wireless card.
<Ferret> Lattyware: Can you tell me what driver you're using?
<Lattyware> the RT61 one provided by Ratlink
<aimtrainer_> maybe icq2go can do it
<Lattyware> *ralink
<Lattyware> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<NoEvidenZ> The only thing I don't like about irssi is the lack of copy paste for web links
<Ferret> Lattyware: Is that one you have to download?  I'm not familiar with it.
<Lattyware> Yeah.
<dextorion> NoEvidenZ: Are you running from Linux, or Putty thru windows?
<Ferret> NoEvidenZ: Huh?  You double-click with the left mouse button to copy.
<Lattyware> Well, it's included in Edgy, apparently.
<alfa> hallo, deutscher???
<NoEvidenZ> Ferret: Not through a tty.
<Lattyware> But I had to copy firmware and stuff to get it to work
<fong> so what's a nice program to install?
<Ferret> NoEvidenZ: Yes, it's the same.
<alfa> hallo, rappy
<Lattyware> Ferret: I followed this guy: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/17/ralink-rt61-edgy-and-nvidia-again/
<NoEvidenZ> Ferret: You have a mouse to double click with in a tty?
<Ferret> NoEvidenZ: There's also an openurl command that I use all the time called /openurl, it assigns all the urls in a channel numbers so you can open them easily.
<Ferret> NoEvidenZ: So Lattyware's link is /openurl 96
<NoEvidenZ> Ferret: That'd be handy. I only use IRC when google can't solve my problems though./
<Tay> hi all
<_Rappy_> hello alfa
<Ferret> NoEvidenZ: Sure, install gpm
<alfa> hallo, costel
<Tay> first time here!
<Costel> hi
<WaZ> welcome Tay
<Tay> pleased to meet you!!
<Costel> just registered a new nick
<alfa> hallo, rappy von wo bist du denn
<Lattyware> interesting.
<Costel> mee too
<Tay> i've just installed ubuntu and it's really cool!
<NoEvidenZ> So um.. I'm having a problem building glibc-2.4 on edgy. Spits out something about "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail_local'"
<Tay> i just need to find a way to manage my 2 graphics card and im ok!
<Costel> i use Ubuntu for 1 year now
<henry1> I look for a Ubuntu clone for Windows User - meaning it should be easy to install and it should be able to play commmon multimedia formats from the beginning  (divx, WMV, MP3, etc.). It should also have AIGLX and beryl enabled as default.
* EV|Server is away: school
* Tay try
* Tay is happy to be here
<Tay> lol
<Tay> ok xchat works great
<vhellmet> is chat-zilla bad? I use it.. and I feel its quite good
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone know anything about building glibc, or why i'm having this error?
<Costel> :( my graphics card is broken
<genii> vhellmet I'm using it right now and have no issues with it
<WaZ> Costel: what do you mean?
<ndlovu> quick question: why do some characters (such as this one:) appear as blocks with a number in each of the four corners?
<vhellmet> ohh.. k..
<Costel> my pc freezes
<Ferret> Lattyware: Ahh, according to my searches the ra0 is the right device, and should have wireless extensions... having another look
<Costel> mouse keyboard processes
<vhellmet> IMO, its better tan Xchat, (I've still maybe got to discover something in XChat)
<Lattyware> ok
<NoEvidenZ> ndlovu: isn't the numbers in the corners the numbers you press on the numpad while holding ALT to get that character?
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, could be... any idea how to get them to display as characters instead?
<NoEvidenZ> ndlovu: NOt a clue.
<Ferret> Lattyware: Hrmm, can't find anyone having the same issue.  can you look through the command 'dmesg | tail' to see if there were any errors while the drivers were loading, and check the /etc/Wireless/ stuff to make sure it looks sensible.  Also, found a configuration utility for that driver, but it's beta software and I don't know if it'll be able to work out the problem: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ra0dar
<mike1o> anybody here use ubuntu, java6 & eclipse, i'm expieriencing this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6845/
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, :) too bad. does it display as a block on your screen or is there actually a character there?
<Costel> is there a channel for hardware problems support?
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<NoEvidenZ> ndlovu: block, i think.
<Ferret> ndlovu: I don't think you managed to paste it... what were the numbers or what was the character supposed to be?
<NoEvidenZ> ndlovu: Oh, I'm in windows at the moment, so it's just a black square.
<ndlovu> Ferret, This was the character -->  <--
<slippyr4> i'm struggling a bit here. I've installed samba and (tried to) set it up as a PDC. but i am having issues with pdbedit (tdb backend). when i do pdbedit -Lv jon , the NT username field is blank. can i change this?
<Lattyware> Ferret: Thanks, I'll check it all out.
<ndlovu> Ferret, on my screen it appears as a block with the characters 0025 in the corners
<ndlovu> Ferret, I have no idea what it's supposed to display as
<Ferret> ndlovu: hrrm
<joerack> hey guys I need advice
<NoEvidenZ> Can anyone tell me anything about my problem with `__stack_chk_fail_local' when i try to make glibc-2.4?
<joerack> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<NoEvidenZ> Ubuntu.
<joerack> is it normal kubuntu has serious bugs /I can't even get nvidia drivers on?
<hdxx> ubuntu :)
<hdxx> kubuntu has a lot bugs
<WaZ> heya hdxx
<joerack> it's nice because it looks a bit like windows
<joerack> but if it's broken...
<NoEvidenZ> The only reason I said Ubuntu is because I thought Kubuntu was ugly.
<NoEvidenZ> Didn't like the KDE environment.
<Costel>  joerack:download Ubuntu 6.10 iso and install..is better
<genii> NoEvidenZ: Did you do sudo make or just make ?
<hdxx> hey WaZ :)
<idefix> why doesn't the filsystemtype auto work for my cdrom?
<NoEvidenZ> genii: just make
<joerack> costel: i've got ubuntu cd iso
<genii> try with sudo then
<joerack> I might get the dvd version tho
<Costel> ubuntu looks more like windows then kubuntu
<NoEvidenZ> My opinion is that KDE was very messy as compared to gnome.
<hdxx> and it's slower
<NoEvidenZ> Yeah. O.o
<linxeh> xfce4 ftw
<joerack> I'm just migrating from windows
<NoEvidenZ> Definitely go Ubuntu then.
<joerack> or at least I'm trying lol
<joerack> suse was a bad experience
<NoEvidenZ> Heh..
<hdxx> i tried a lot of distros, but ubuntu is the best :)
<linxeh> you can use KDE, Gnome, XFCE4 on stock Ubuntu easily enough
<OoberMick> NoEvidenZ: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GccSsp, says you should do CC = gcc-4.1 -fno-stack-protector for building glibc
<joerack> linxeh: really?
<NoEvidenZ> OoberMick: I have no idea what that means, but I hope the article will explain. Thanks.
<Ferret> ndlovu: Looks to me like some random unimportant character that no normal font does. ;p
<hdxx> joerack: if you want kde on gnome, just type in console sudo apt-get install kde
<genii> OoberMick Nice find
<linxeh> joerack: yep - just install the kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages, and you'll get all the software for both - then you can select session at login to choose KDE etc
<hdxx> on ubuntu*
<joerack> thanks a lot
<joerack> cool so I don't need kubuntu for Kde (i'm that n00b)
<linxeh> I would install kubuntu-desktop to get the full suite of programs, but I don't know whether it breaks anything (it shouldnt do imo). I've been using all 3 on this laptop for a few months
<davin> grr
<ndlovu> Ferret, thanks :)
<hu2> hello
<NoEvidenZ> OoberMick: Aargh.. I'm using gcc-4.0.3, not 4.1. I'm trying to make an LFS system.
<linxeh> joemauch: xubuntu edubuntu kubntu and ubuntu all use the same core packages, and the install cd's just use a different default set
<joerack> do you guys advise me to get ubuntu dvd version as I only have cdiso of edgy
<hu2> exit
<crummygummy_> Hi all
<davin> joerack not really if you dont use the extra packages
<NoEvidenZ> I use the edgy i386 cd ISO from the site.
<hdxx> joerack: on cd you have enought packages, so cd.
<crummygummy_> I've got some wierdness here. When I change menu.lst the kernel args don't seem to change.
<joerack> anyhow everything is installable after isn't it
<crummygummy_> Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/md1 ro quiet splash)
<Latty> Ferret: It worked, I installed that program you linked me to, and now it shows in network settings.
<crummygummy_> != /vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-server root=/dev/md1 ro quiet console=ttyS1,19200
<joerack> I wish I could install linux on my desktop... unfortunately as soon as I access terminal all the screen screws up
<joerack> so windows is mandatory
<leleobhz>  files list file for package `libfreetype6' contains empty filename <<< this is during a dpkg -r. Someone know why?
<Supre_Me> Hello, is there any kind of program/utility or something like that which lets me choose whatever I want in my program menu? Thanks
<NoEvidenZ> Man.. It's so tempting to give up on LFS, but I want to build one so bad..
<Ferret> Latty: Yay. :)
<joerack> must be some ati messup
<NoEvidenZ> joerack: What happens exactly when you try to start up the bootcd?
<IdleOne> Supre_Me, goto Applications> Add/Remove
<Ferret> leleobhz: That just means someone's stuck a carriage return at the end of the list, or something
<leleobhz> Ferret: in what file?
<bauer77> how do I mount a partition so it shows up on my desktop ?
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<joerack> Noev: normal text scrolls, what happens is when I type ctrl,alt,F1 to install the vga drivers all the screen screws up
<Ferret> leleobhz: the list of files which that package installed when you first installed it... dunno quite where that is actually, I'll check
<bauer77> IdleOne:  I know how to mount the partition, just dont know how to mount it so is shows up on the desktop
<NoEvidenZ> joerack: Has it booted into the GUI?
<joerack> that's the only thing stopping me to go *nix on my main pc
<IdleOne> bauer77, create a custom launcher for it
<joerack> yes it does
<NoEvidenZ> So you have to install it still, otherwise there's no use in installing drivers.
<bauer77> IdleOne: Thanks thats all I needed to know , but I was kinda looking for the command line to do it
<Supre_Me> IdleOne: yes, but that won't let me change what I want to be shown under Program, right? It only lets me remove and install programs from the repositaries
<leleobhz> Ferret: check plz and thanks!
<joerack> Noev: oh yes, I have installed it , what I'm trying to say, is that as soon as I access non-gui, screen messes up
<NoEvidenZ> joerack: Heh, weird. =/
<nomad111> im trying to install a program and im getting this :configure: error: *** Cannot compile without zlib.
<Supre_Me> IdleOne: nvm, I found what I was looking for, (alacarte)
<IdleOne> !alacarte | Supre_Me
<ubotu> supre_me: alacarte: easy menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<IdleOne> Supre_Me, cool
<nomad111> !zlib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bauer77> IdleOne:  Thanks I got it, it was a ID10T error
<Ferret> leleobhz: This stuff is so badly documented. :D
<leleobhz> Ferret: im trying to install it again forced
<joerack> Noev: blame it on Ati
<Ferret> leleobhz: Please try 'dpkg-query -L packagename' to see if you get the same error
<leleobhz> Ferret: same error
<leleobhz> dpkg-query: files list file for package `libfreetype6' contains empty filename
<NoEvidenZ> joerack: I've found that you really don't want to install it on your main computer until you've tried it out and like.. learnt how to use it. Otherwise you always have to boot back into windows for things, and it gets really bloody annoying.
<NoEvidenZ> aw shit..
<darkstar> Hi, someone posted an url used to automatically build the repositoty list. Can anyone re-post it?
<NoEvidenZ> I just found out why my thing wasn't compiling.
<NoEvidenZ> I was logged in as root instead of lfs.
<NoEvidenZ> I made this mistake twice last night too. >.<
<Flannel> !easysruce | darkstar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysruce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nothlit> !sourceomatic
<darkstar> uboutu, Thanks
<vlt> Hello. How can I print from evince to kprinter?
<OoberMick> NoEvidenZ: maybe you should make the bash prompt clearer
<NoEvidenZ> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<NoEvidenZ> OoberMick: What do you mean?
<vlt> (Or how can I let evince print the whole page?)
<Ferret> leleobhz: I straced it, the file you're looking for is /var/lib/dpkg/info/libfreetype6.list
<seravitae> Hey, libjack1.0 is out, but i *need* libjack0.8 for another application. though i can't see it in synaptic (only shows latest version.) how can i force-get the old package?
<leleobhz> Ferret: well. but how can i extract it from the package?
<NoEvidenZ> man, that's like 3 hours or so wasted tonight.. >.<
<Ferret> leleobhz: you want the list of files from the .deb? o.o
<leleobhz> seravitae: jack sound server?
<seravitae> no
<seravitae> libjack.
<leleobhz> hmmm
<leleobhz> Ferret: i have the .deb file here
<leleobhz> but what i need to do?
<leleobhz> just uncompress?
<Ferret> leleobhz: The error you're having is probably caused by a blank line or similar in that file.  Mine looks like this: http://ferret.xelam.net/hosted/libfreetype6.list
<Ferret> leleobhz: dpkg-deb --contents file.deb
<Ferret> leleobhz: I really have no idea what you're doing now. n.n
<leleobhz> hmm
<leleobhz> lets see
<nothlit> sudo dpkg -i ?
<Ferret> leleobhz: Why are you doing a force install anyhow?
<leleobhz> !!!
<malik> can any on help with webcam installayion?......i will pay ..........im seriously exhausted............nothing is seems to be working
<leleobhz> Ferret: see what is into my .list:
<WaZ> malik, what webcam?
<OoberMick> NoEvidenZ: do this export PS1="\e[46;31m\u@\w> \e" as lfs user and you see what I mean
<leleobhz> Ferret: http://pastebin.com/885780
<malik> creative pd0040
<Ferret> seravitae: You sorta don't :)
<seravitae> Ferret: well, i sorta *need* to.
<Ferret> I'll look for a deb c.c
<malik> WaZ: creative pd0040
<seravitae> if i have to find the libjack0.8 deb package and install it manually i will.
<WaZ> malik: just a sec
<leleobhz> Ferret: anyway, changing the file content, it give-me the error
<Ferret> seravitae: I don't know any other way, someone else might though so keep asking for a while I guess. ;P
<seravitae> im not sure how repositories store deb packages, http or ftp, etc.
<skar> hi, i'm running feisty on my asus p5b jmicron board and the h/w detection problems with dapper and edgy are solved, however feisty being alpha, even localhost isn't available in hosts file and other such basic stuff are borken ;)
<seravitae> Ferret: do you know if its possibl to access repositories by ftp/http?
<skar> anyone know of a way to use feisty's kernel with edgy/dapper base?
<seravitae> skar just compile a new kernel
<seravitae> im using edgy with latest 20 kernel
<seravitae> i think
<mindstate> i made a mistake a killed my xfce panel bar..what command could i use to bring it back up?
<Ferret> seravitae: I don't know much about the repository side of things, the stuff I know about debian-type distros is all from the deb files onwards
<skar> seravitae: hmm how do i compile a new kernel with feisty's config(only feisty's kernel supports my h/w)
<nothlit> xfce4-panel
<nothlit> !kernel | skar
<ubotu> skar: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<seravitae> skar - fiesty's kernel supports your hw probably because of flags
<mindstate> nothlit, thank you
<seravitae> i would try installing feisty, copying the /boot/config file out
<seravitae> take the edgy box/kernel, and recompile it with the same .config
<seravitae> if it works awesome, if it doesnt, then it means there was patches installed into the kernel and you're fresh outta luck.
<seravitae> unless you dig up those patches.
<nothlit> the config should be on the livecd
<skar> nothlit: thanks will look at that page
<nothlit> seravitae: fresh out of luck? you're allowed to run past 2.6.17 on edgy...
<seravitae> nothlit: fresh out of luck unless he discovers what patches they applied to the vanilla kernel
<seravitae> ubuntu has custom patches.
<bauer77> If I mount hda3 to my desktop how do I remove the permissions to unlock it, I have tried chown and setting permissions but still not able to write to the disk
<skar> seravitae: hmm using feisty's kernel isn't a nice idea, as it could have similar bugs and be patched in the next daily build, and i can't keep up with that, that's why the config could be better idea, think i'll go the config->compile my own route
<seravitae> that said i am running a vanilla kernel with no patches and it kicks ass over ubuntu's.
<seravitae> skar he said fiesty's kernel was the only one that worked for him
<seravitae> is anyone listening or are people just responding..
<WaZ> malik, what have you done till now?
<y0hm> what is the Ubuntu eye cancy  irc channel named ?
<Flannel> y0hm: #ubuntu-effects
<nothlit> #ubuntu-effects
<y0hm> grt thx !
<skar> seravitae: ok using feisty's kernel config and source could help me i guess, and that way i can use any base distro, except that kernel is custom build, also need raid1 inside the kernel+initrd and the feisty livecd build doesn't have that, so i need to tweak those things
<seravitae> no dont use it's source
<seravitae> use the vanilla kernel of the same version and fiesty's config
<malik> i have been tryin for days and nothin seems to get it workin..........i have installed esaycam2 also ov511 source driver from reops n alotta tweaking which im sure have stuffed everything to worst
<seravitae> if that doesnt work you will have tt use fiesty's patched kernel.
<malik> WaZ: i have been tryin for days and nothin seems to get it workin..........i have installed esaycam2 also ov511 source driver from reops n alotta tweaking which im sure have stuffed everything to worst
<WaZ> have you seen the link i sent you?
<skar> seravitae: where do i get feisty's patched kernel? the one i have on the feisty partition?
<seravitae> you will need the fiesty source
<davin> Ferret no screen failure yet =D
<seravitae> and the .config
<seravitae> actually even easier
<malik> WaZ: i didnt get any link
<y0hm> Ladies & Gentlemen , I would like to express my gratitude to al the friendly helpful people on this channel ! Thank you Ops , Thank you Community !
<WaZ> http://laitsas.com/archlinux/12/creative-webcam-plus/
<seravitae> use make-dpkg to make the debian packages of the fiesty kernel
<seravitae> and the headers
<Ferret> davin: Don't jinx it ;P
<seravitae> then import it onto the other box and unpack it
<WaZ> malik, try modprobe ov511
<malik> WaZ: in the terminal?
<WaZ> yeah
<leleobhz> Ferret: the good news - solved
<WaZ> sudo modprobe ov511
<leleobhz> the bad news: every time a different package broke
<malik> nothin happened it came back to prompt
<WaZ> good
<genii> damned ovislinks are a pita
<WaZ> now try cat /dev/video0
<WaZ> ctrl-c to end
<Confuscious> can you start gnome from the command line?
<elkbuntu> y0hm, thanks :)
<WaZ> Confuscious: try gdm
<WaZ> or startx
<Confuscious> thanks
<fire-sly> how can i restore .bin associations?
<malik> WaZ: alotta thingies are runnin down the terminal
<WaZ> good
<WaZ> ctrl-c
<davin> I need midi playing support :/
<WaZ> malik: that means it can read your webcams output
<malik> WaZ: oki with that command they are stopped
<Faithful> where's the memory whole again? It seems to me that my mobo doesn't have one.  I just put 4GB in and I have 4GB useable
<WaZ> malik: now you need to add yourself to the video group
<tuskernini> HOW do i connect to another computer via wireless ... i cant connect like i do to a normal router...
<Ferret> leleobhz: Good!
<malik> WaZ: oki but how can i use the cam:0 that is million dollar question........it doesnt show in any GUI of any utilities
<cubetest> .a0hell.net
<malik> WaZ: im al;ready in video group
<fire-sly> i do some mistake configuring .bin file association.. how can i repair or restore it?
<WaZ> malik: try http://www.gnomemeeting.org/
<davin> nevermind found a timidity tutorial
<angela> please guys change the ugly/default kde menu icons for the app categories in the K menu with something more nice
<HymnToLife> angela, why don't you submit better ones then ?
<NoEvidenZ> OoberMick: Thanks. :P
<NoEvidenZ> OoberMick: Just highlighting the username should be plenty
<angela> im sure the designer can find something better easily
<angela> like use some from another icon theme
<WaZ> malik: I have to go, hope it works
<angela> i mean those icons date back to kde 3.0-3.1 days
<angela> and they are kinda ugly
<skar> seravitae: ok rebuilding the kernel isn't necessary at all, i just found that i need raid1 inside the initrd, as my root is on s/w raid
<malik> ki doki thanx for tryin
<HymnToLife> angela, change them to something else then and quit ranting
<fire-sly> anyone can help me?
<HymnToLife> did it occur to you that if it's that, it's maybe because people like it that way ?
<WaZ> malik: it should work, just install gnome-meeting, or xawtv, both should be able to read your webcam
<Nameeater> I am trying to install a speedtouch 330 modem following this guide: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html on an ubuntu server box, I have managed to get the connection up, but now I cant connect to anything? I can only ping my own IP, not sure what do do now
<angela> ok i will change icon theme for my own
* WaZ waves
<slippyr4> what is the ubuntu shell way of adding users? useradd, or adduser ?
<angela> anyone know  how can i calibrate the distorted geometry of a DELL P793  ? worked fine a time and now the edges are diformed and i cannot get them to normal using the OSD menu
<NoEvidenZ> useradd
* fire-sly 's sad
<slippyr4> NoEvidenZ : ty
<jiminy> hey . . . I'm a lapsed Mac user. ;o) What's the easiest way to get the close box onto the left of the title bar?
<NoEvidenZ> jiminy: turn your screen upside down. ;)
<jiminy> NoEvidenZ: Can't, I'm on a laptop. ;o)
<NoEvidenZ> jiminy: You're not trying hard enough.
<davin> Ferret: locked up but no screen loss
<NightCircle> I'm looking for a screen-video-recorder, similiar to Fraps. Does anyone know one?
<jiminy> NoEvidenZ: Yeah, but the straps I used to use to hang it from the ceiling broke . . . ;o)
<NoEvidenZ> I went to extremelan last november. I saw a guy with an LCD screen built into the side of his case where you'd normally have a window. I thought it was genious.
<noela> hi
<Slart> NightCircle: there was one.. yukon project or something similar
<NightCircle> Slart: Is it cancelled?
<Slart> NightCircle: if you google on "fraps linux" it was one of the first 20 hits
<Slart> NightCircle: I have no idea.. haven't tried it
<Cnl_Delta> side LCD screen that can shows resource usage on a computer would be extremely useful
<NightCircle> Slart: Well, it's a good start. Thank you.
<Slart> Cnl_Delta: I'd like one of those small 7" displays for cars as a secondary display.. checking mail etc etc
<Slart> NightCircle: you're welcome.. hope you find something that works for you
<jiminy> Hell, rip the screen out of an old B/W laptop . . .
<Cnl_Delta> E-Mail and RSS fields on the road uh
<skar> seravitae: found that the initrd is a gzipped cpio archive, unpacked it using gunzip, then cpio, copied raid1 and its dependency md_mod
<NoEvidenZ> jiminy: Yeah, I have no idea. You might be able to get a theme that does it, but I have no idea.
<Slart> Cnl_Delta: no.. I wouldn't use it in a car.. it's just that it's made for a car.. I'd use it next to my desktop
<skar> now new initrd should be working, but it isn't :(
<Cnl_Delta> ahh kk
<jiminy> NoEvidenZ: Okay, cool. I hope you're right. ;o) I'll go digging---Ubuntu uses Metacity by default, right?
<NoEvidenZ> Um.. Sounds familiar. I'm just a regular new user. :P
<Pici> jiminy: Yes, it does if you use Gnome
<jiminy> NoEvidenZ: Ah, another victim. ;P
<jiminy> Pici: That's me. Thanks.
<NoEvidenZ> jiminy: Victim? I don't even know what's hit me yet.
<jiminy> NoEvidenZ: Ah. I'm just bitter after having to get a Broadcom wireless card working. (If you don't know what I mean, *don't ask*. ;o)
<Costel> is there a channel for hardware support?
<pihus> wtf. why is my CPU usage 100% even when screensaver is set to "blank screen"
<pihus> after resuming from "blank screen" screensaver, cpu usage reduces to somewhat 10-20%
<pihus> does it take so much cpu to display a blank screen? :D
<Toma-> pihus: how are you finding this out?
<pihus> with system monitor
<pihus> + cpu fan
<Toma-> and you're seeing the system monitor thru a blank screen?
<pihus> no, but I can see the graph history
<Shironeko> Good afternoon
<Toma-> try running 'top -d 5' and see whats using the CPU?
<Toma-> or extend the time with higher numbers
<pihus> while in blank screen?
<Toma-> with the delay, it wont update till after your screen has popped back up ;)
<Shironeko> I got a problem with nautilus. It index the wrong amount of free disk space
<Shironeko> *indexes
<Shironeko> Yesterday I was short on HD space, and didn't notice. There was only 1.5 GB left of HD
<Shironeko> Without having notices I decided to create a new tar.bz2 file with some movies in it
<Shironeko> *noticed
<Shironeko> Obiously after a few seconds I got an error from the manager and the process was aborted and the new tar.bz2 file automatically deleted
<Shironeko> No HD space was left
<Toma-> Shironeko: movies generally dont zip very well
<genii> Toma I suspect he has some cron housekeeping thing that kicks in when the box hits screensaver
<Shironeko> It didn't zip because there was no HD space left
<Shironeko> I got and error 100% usage
<Pici> Shironeko: Does nautilus's space left equal the results of `df -h` ?
<Toma-> genii: so do i. hope its not an Xorg bug tho
<cafuego_> Shironeko: zip compresses to a second file, THEN deletes the original.
<cafuego_> Shironeko: So you compress a large file, you need a lot of (temporary) space
<pihus> lol, silly me.
<Shironeko> and then, the process was automatically aborted and the tar.bz2 was deleted, but the hard disk space didn't come back
<anandanbu> any alternative to flashget in ubuntu
<pihus> beagel is indexin while computer is in idle mode
<Shironeko> un sec I'll check with df
<Toma-> pihus: :)
<Toma-> anandanbu: whats flashget?
<anandanbu> a download manager in windows
<anandanbu> like IDM
<Toma-> d4x is my favorite
<Shironeko> Yes, It does match
<b0c1> I no idea...
<Shironeko> But that can't be
<b0c1> I try to do dist-upgrade
<y0hm>  In what config file would xfce4 store it's "autostarted applications" ?
<onats> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<b0c1> but
<onats> sorry
<Toma-> y0hm: ~/.config/autostart
<Shironeko> I'll think I'll make a video to show you about the problem
<Shironeko> wait a few minutes
<Costel> how can i make .iso image from Cd?
<b0c1> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<b0c1>  trying to overwrite `/sbin/vol_id', which is also in package udev
<Costel> i a command i forgot
<b0c1> I get this error
<b0c1> any idea?
<y0hm> Toma : thx
<Toma-> Costel: mkisofs
<Costel> mkisofs cdro0 /tmp
<CraZy675> I'm playing around with reconstructor, and I want to try out the iso I created.  Does anyone know of free virtualization software that will work for me?
<Toma-> CraZy675: mount -o loop
<CraZy675> Toma-: thanks I'll try that
<Toma-> CraZy675: specifially, 'sudo mount -o loop your.iso /media/cdrom'
<CraZy675> Toma-: that that will work for live cds?
<Shironeko> I mean, If the compression process is interrupted and the file is delted, the space should be freed again, right?
<Toma-> CraZy675: no... live cds need to boot
<Toma-> you might wanna try qemu for testing live cds
<CraZy675> Toma- yea thats why i need virtualization
<Toma-> ahh ok
<Toma-> yeh, qemu ftw.
<Pici> Shironeko: I would think so, I'm guessing that there are files still in /tmp that didnt get deleted when the process failed
<CraZy675> ok
<mojo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Shironeko> Yeah, I thought that that too and checked but, temp is only 33KB, and I'm missing 1.5 GB of space
<Toma-> Shironeko: check /var
<Toma-> and try apt-get clean
<Shironeko> ok
<ahon> Witam
<Shironeko> Aptitude clean, indeed cleaned something about 300MB but I don't know if that was it. I'll make a quick video and show you... Maybe It's some bug I found
<Carnage\> It removes the downloaded .deb-files in the cache
<Carnage\> Shironeko:
<blackest> is it possible to install beryl on ati 9550 radeon
<anandanbu> what are the downloading software in ubuntu like the flashget or Internet Download Manager
<mr_daniel> do anyone know a american proxy-server?
<wootcakes> get banned?
<mr_daniel> I need it to see a website which is only permitted for american
<mr_daniel> wootcakes: no ban
<Pici> anandanbu: I dont know of any off the top of my head, perhaps check the repositories
<IdleOne> mr_daniel, what site?
<Shironeko> anandanbu
<mr_daniel> I just want to see the content of this site http://www.tvland.com/originals/ipitythefool/
<Pici> .
<CraZy675> qemu seems to be working great
<CraZy675> thanks
<wootcakes> mr_daniel, the site?
<mr_daniel> seems to be a funny series
<mr_daniel> wootcakes: I can see the site, but not the content of the pop-up's
<Shironeko> anandanbu
<Shironeko> try with downloader 4 X
<Shironeko> wget
<Shironeko> Gktwget
<mr_daniel> click on 'sneak peak' or 'rules for fools' than you will see what I mean
<mr_daniel> but back to my question:
<k7br> #ubuntu-br
<mr_daniel> do anyone know a free public proxy-server in america ?
<pedroVox> hi! newbie here! astonesh by ubuntu in G4..
<pedroVox> :)
<IdleOne> !flash | mr_daniel
<ubotu> mr_daniel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mr_daniel> ok, thank you
<IdleOne> mr_daniel, I doubt that t.v blocks any ip
<IdleOne> t.v land
<NoEvidenZ> I have to build GCC for the third time in 2 days.
<mr_daniel> IdleOne: no ip blocking ?
<titus> anyone know how to make gnu emacs 21 look good/normal on edgy with beryl & xgl?
<IdleOne> mr_daniel, I dont think tvland.com would limit to only america . it is a network for kids so they would want the largest possible audience
<titus> I asked this on ubuntu-effects but it seems quiet there.
<mr_daniel> IdleOne: and why I am not allowed to see the site-content?
<mr_daniel> there must be a reason
<andel> pwd
<IdleOne> mr_daniel, you probably dont have codecs installed or the right player
<daveyates> for whoever was asking about making fonts look good in Emacs, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig, and enable bitmapped font support
<IdleOne> titus, ^^^
<genii> mr_daniel There is some strangeness with some flash games and things of this sort which prevents them from displaying properly on occasion with some older flash plugins that come for linux/ubuntu
<titus> daveyates: thanks, trying that now
<NoEvidenZ> mr_daniel: Ever heard the song Coming@Choo?
<mindmedic> I deletet /etc/init.d/mysql which belongs to mysql-server-5.0.. After I do a "apt-get install mysql-server-5.0" the file is still missing, although apt says it got installed via the package.
<mr_daniel> NoEvidenZ: no, never
<mindmedic> I could extract the file manually from the .deb, however I am curious why apt doesn't reinstall the file.
<daveyates> titus: I haven't used emacs in years, so I am not up on fonts and emacs, but another thing to try is installing the terminus font package, or maybe the artwiz fonts as well, you may have to do a
<daveyates> titus: I haven't used emacs in years, so I am not up on fonts and emacs, but another thing to try is installing the terminus font package, or maybe the artwiz fonts as well, you may have to do a EditDelete
<daveyates> sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/lib/X11/fonts first though
<genii> mr_daniel If you truly feel it is because your ip resolves to someplace outside of the states, try a proxy server from here: http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page1.html    but I already can tell you it likely is not the reason, more probable it is the flash player issue
<NoEvidenZ> mr_daniel: Never mind then.
<mr_daniel> genii: ok, thank you
<CheshireViking> mr_daniel, i've just tried that website from the uk and the files play ok on my machine under windows - haven't got an ubuntu box handy to try that
<daveyates> scratch the EditDelets think there titus, dang putty session in windows
* genii sips a coffee and concocts a theory about conspiracy theories
<NoEvidenZ> gahhhhhh!
<NoEvidenZ> Hot curry! >.<
<titus> daveyates: I ran that command and fonts still look rubbish...
<titus> daveyates: sorry missed your later posts - I'll check those fonts first
<daveyates> cool
<nioos> hey my ubuntu edgy boot very slow, how can i make it faster any ideas?
<NoEvidenZ> I'd totally leave my ubuntu box on so I could use it from school, but I don't trust the power supply in it.
<genii> nioos How much ram in your computer?
<IdleOne> nioos, get a faster machine. or remove GUI
<battlesquid> i'm experiencing long waits when connecting to and running commands on my ubuntu 6.10 server, via ssh. i've asked around and have changed the sshd_config setting "UseDNS" to "no" as this is related, then restarted sshd using the init.d script but the problem remains. any help to further diagnose the problem is appreciated.
<nioos> new machine?
<nioos> centrino duo 1.8ghz with 1gb ram
<IdleOne> nioos, you can also try using a WM like xfce4 or icewm
<IdleOne> hmmm well then you should need more ram
<y0hm> battlesquid: I experienced that once , but only with logging in .. reinstalling ssh & (x)inetd fixed it for me
<y0hm> battlesquid : make sure you backup your configs if needed
<titus> daveyates: I checked & installed terminus and artwiz xfonts were installed...any other ideas?
<battlesquid> y0hm, how would i do that, remotely? i have no local access (the box is far away)
<genii> battlesquid It may be you have some slow boxes inbetween. tracepath might show you if its is the case
<battlesquid> genii, thanks i'll look at that first
<daveyates> titus, have you restarted x?
* titus goes off to restart x
<y0hm> battlesquid : my problem was local though , check out genii's advice first !
<Shironeko> I FOUND WHAT HAPPENED!
<Shironeko> after the error, the files weren't deleted
<battlesquid> genii, y0hm, it appears tracepath hangs like any other command, i'll paste here when it's done.
<titus> daveyates: hi, I restarted x, no change to emacs fonts
<Shironeko> They were hidden with a strange name in the same folder I created them
<Shironeko> I'm happy now. Thanks everybody
<Shironeko> What do we learn from this? That when we get and error while zipping a file, the file is not deleted only hidden
<Pici> Shironeko: Glad you got it sorted out
<Shironeko> I Know what  happened!
<genii> battlesquid Better to pastebin it if there are many lines
<Shironeko> Afer getting the error while zipping the file, the file wasn't deleted only hidden,
<Shironeko> and therefor there was no space freed
<Shironeko> Thanks
<IdleOne> 
<IdleOne> 
<IdleOne> sorry
<genii> battlesquid When you put the command you used something like:   sudo tracepath some.url.here      ? (or ip)
<Shironeko> Btw, Is there anyway to resize the Windows Partition? I don't use windows anymore and would like to resize the partition and add some more space to my ubuntu partition
<battlesquid> genii, yes apart from sudo
<battlesquid> genii, using an ip address
<IdleOne> !gparted | Shironeko
<ubotu> Shironeko: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<genii> battlesquid OK. Very odd. Does ping manage to reach it??
<Shironeko> Yes I have gparted installed, but I can't resize the windows partition
<IdleOne>  why not?
<Shironeko> there's a lock,
<IdleOne> unlock it
<Shironeko> well first I unmount the partition
<Shironeko> let's see
<rogier> i have an external hard drive, when i connect it i can open the files, but i can't put new files on there. I get an warning: "you don't have writing rights for this folder" (translated from dutch so exact massage could't be a little different). How can i get writing rights?
<Shironeko> unmounted
<battlesquid> genii, that was from the remote host to my desktop here. pinging from here to remote no pong..
<mindmedic> rogier: do you have an ntfs filesystem on there
<lawine> rogier: what type of FS is on the drive?
<CheshireViking> Shironeko, i resized my windows partition using Partition Magic through windows to shrink it to create space to install ubuntu, - that was after defragging, consolidating free space etc - it still corrupted a couple of file which i was able to reinstall because i needed windows to carry on running
<rogier> i think it's fat32. (isn't an external harddrive always fat32?)
<talv> hi all does anyone know how to get daap sharing with amarok?
<talv> i got it in rhythmbox but id rather use amarok
<Shironeko> I tried with Partition Magic, but can't use it. It doesn't recognize my partition letter anymore or something... that's what it tells me
<genii> battlesquid Looks to me at first glance then to be some kind of routing or dns issue
<battlesquid> genii, i should probably mention the server is behind a router that forwards the ports 22 and 80 to the server which has static ip address... this could be a bad approach but it used to work.
<lawine> rogier: no, doesn't have to be.. What does 'mount' say when you have the drive connected?
<IdleOne> battlesquid, remote host may be setup to drop ping requst
<Shironeko> Ok, after umounting the windows partition and opening gdit
<Shironeko> I get a warn sign
<Shironeko> a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark
<rogier> oke it is ntfs
<Shironeko> reformat it to fat32
<IdleOne> !ntfs | rogier
<ubotu> rogier: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<battlesquid> genii, IdleOne i tried to ping the router (the server has only local ip)
<Shironeko> rogier,
<rogier> yes
<lawine> rogier: there you go. Ubuntu doesn't do writing to ntfs by default.
<Shironeko> you can enable it, but it's risky
<phatrabbi1> Hi, i recently formatted my ubuntu disk and now it is saying it's a BAD DISK and i can not format it in anyway, does any know how i can format it in ubuntu without installing it
<IdleOne> battlesquid, thats what I meant sorry .. router might be droping ping requests
<genii> battlesquid I use the same setup here and it works fine
<rogier> is it hard to add ntfs to ubuntu?
<battlesquid> IdleOne, IdleOne i'm not very experienced with routers and such, is there something i can do?
<battlesquid> genii, -^
<IdleOne> battlesquid, if you can get to the admin page of the router you can stop dropping requests for ping/pong but then again it depends who's it is and why they have it setup that way
<genii> battlesquid Yes, it would help if the router had icmp enabled (ping reply)
<rogier> found a guide, going to try
<battlesquid> IdleOne, i can access that locally but it's far away so i need to travel.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hello
<CheshireViking> Shironeko, i don't know what to suggest with partition magic, i was lucky & it worked without problems
<Eko_Hermiyanto> good evening
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have an ubuntu system on my laptop
<Eko_Hermiyanto> Ubuntu 5.10
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I want to upgrade it into edgy...
<IdleOne> !enter | Eko_Hermiyanto
<ubotu> Eko_Hermiyanto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Eko_Hermiyanto> how I can do that?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Eko_Hermiyanto
<ubotu> Eko_Hermiyanto: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Eko_Hermiyanto> ubotu, thanks so much
<Eko_Hermiyanto> i will se it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks so much - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<titus> anyone know how I can sort out fonts in gnu emacs on edgy with beryl & xgl? They are fine unless beryl is running.
<genii> battlesquid Another thing which is sometimes a problem is that some "hackers" try to brute-force attack on known ports, so the box could just be overloaded with this at times. You should change the port that sshd runs on to something oddball and then forward that port instead
<battlesquid> genii, thanks for the advice. so in any case it's the router settings that need to be altered?
<IdleOne> genii, from what I understand a reason to have icmp disabled is so that it looks like there is no router at that ip..( invisible )
<IdleOne> maybe Im wrong
<bauer77> Yes the reason to disable ICMP is to make it so that your Ip address can not be pinged
<genii> Well, if you change the sshd port on the server, of course reflect that in the router settings. But yes, either way the router should be set to ping anyhow. Otherwise often it goes into a black hole of sorts
<talv> hi does anyone know how to get music sharing done properly in amarok, i can see other computers only if i know their ip address and my share is not being braodcast although it works fine in rhythmbox
<bauer77> Pinging your IP makes you "seen" on the internet and makes your more susceptable to attack.
<genii> IdleOne no, it is correct that they are set this way to discourage attacks. But there is no real way to hack in by icmp
<genii> bauer77 Just so
<IdleOne> genii, icmp lets them know the box is there after that it's a matter of time
<IdleOne> later guys
<genii> IdleOne That is why it is important to put known services on non-standard port numbers
<battlesquid> IdleOne, bauer77 will shutting off icmp affect others using the router? other people should be able to get internet through the router as well as the server being fully useable remotely.  it's a bit messy setup but it's all i get to work with.
<bauer77> Yes , if you cant ping and IP address, you dont know it exists
<bauer77> battlesquid , all it does is allow users to not be able to use the ping command
<bauer77> it wont affect the router functionality
<battlesquid> bauer77, oh so it wont help me then
<tuskernini> DO I connect to a pc to pc WIRELESS lan the same way as wit my wireless router?
<bauer77> I believe I missed your initial problem battlesquid
<battlesquid> i don't need ping unless something i need needs it...
<AMD> i think you have to have a router
<battlesquid> bauer77, i'm experiencing long waits when connecting to and running commands on my ubuntu 6.10 server, via ssh. i've asked around and have changed the sshd_config setting "UseDNS" to "no" as this is related, then restarted sshd using the init.d script but the problem remains. any help to further diagnose the problem is appreciated.
<AMD> ie you cant connect pc to pc with out it  IMHO
<bauer77> is the issue just related to ssh?
<battlesquid> bauer77, i wish i could tell for sure
<genii> battlesquid Well, it is good to be able to turn it on and off for diagnostic purposes for instance. you may want to consider turning on the remote admin features of the router so you can access it over the internet. But I recommend again to put it on some oddball port number
<bauer77> yes I agree with genii
<battlesquid> genii, bauer77 noted, thank you
<eNons3nse> can someone give me some help with democracy player?  i should be able to put a torrent RSS feed in there and it should download the files right?  because it's only downloading the .torrent files and not executing the torrent downloads.
<jmazaredo> how do u install XFree86-devel on ubuntu
<AMD> fisrts this would be to google :)
<nicolah> I need to do some videoediting, what should I use ?
<AMD> nicolah i have never seen any stuff on ubuntu for video editing ..........but mabe there is ,you maybe  lucky :-)
<nicolah> thanks AMD
<AMD> :_)
<AMD> or is it :-)
<AMD> google can be good with this stuff !
<cbx33> nicolah, what about kino?
<nicolah> thanks cbx33 I'll check
<rogier> i just installed ntfs support for an external hard drive, now i can't disconnect it...
<rogier> what's the terminal command to dismount a drive?
<bauer77> umount rogier
<boky> i am wondering which is range indore of linksys wrt54gl?
<rogier> would it be safe to just shut down my computer?
<bauer77> I dont recommend it
<rogier> ow
<bauer77> where did you mount the drive at?
<rogier> umount sda5?
<Pici> rogier: Yes, you can shutdown with the shutdown command, that will unmount your drives.
<rogier> shure?
<Pici> rogier: umount /dev/devicename
<bauer77> pici is that failsafe though?
<ikonia_> no - its umount $filesystem
<ikonia_> you don't unmount a device - you unmount a file ssytem
<ndlovu> isn't there some command to check what process / user has a "hold" on some mounted resource?
<ikonia_> fuser
<Pici> ikonia_: I thought it could take either as arguments, although I could be wrong
<ikonia_> Pici should be file systems only
<rogier> seems that sudo umount /dev/sda5 did the trick
<bauer77> yes I knew it would
<dyrne> boky: depends alot on the walls. regular frame house will be good.  aparment in arizona with block walls very.
<dyrne> boky: bad
<Pici> ndlovu: lsof  lists open things and whats using them
<bauer77> ikonia he was trying to umount his hard drive, not his file system
<rogier> no not realy
<rogier> i'll just shut down and check with livecd...
<rogier> bye
<ndlovu> Pici, thanks - I was thinking of fuser, which ikonia_ suggested. lsof is a new command for me to play with!
<nicolah> cbx33, kino works with .dv files only. The file I need to edit is a .mov
<dkohen> boky: I'm using a linksys here in Israel - ie thick concrete walls - and I get about 8 metres before it starts to degrade. I don't know why but I get less than that when I first hook up and it improves over time. Once it has "learned" a device I get full power immediately.
<ndlovu> lsof doesn't hold back on its output!
<cbx33> nicolah, ahh
<cbx33> well that's easy
<cbx33> convert it to an avi
<cbx33> kino reads avis
<ikonia_> lsof onlylists open files, not processes
<cbx33> if yuou need more info then http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=168
<nicolah> I'm trying to convert it to avi using avidemux, but it doesn't seem to work
<mike1o> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nicolah> ok
<MtJB> how do i suid a program in ubuntu?
<ikonia_> MtJB bchmod
<ikonia_> chmod
<MtJB> ok, thanks
<secureboot_> if i want to build the .udebs from the kernel, what command do i need to run in the linux-source tree for fiesty?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild is clearly wrong (binary-debs isn't even a target)
<ikonia_> secureboot_ one you don't build debs from the kernel, two fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<secureboot_> ikonia_: you don't build debs from the kernel?  I do it all the time...
<ikonia_> secureboot_ you can package up a source or binary package  - yes
<secureboot_> ikonia_: so what did you mean buy "you don't build debs from the kernel"?
<greenskin> wondering, is anyone using raid-1 (mirroring) with ubuntu server?
<nicolah> cbx33, do I need to install some strange codec to import files in kino ?
<ykanello> greenskin: I do
<cbx33> nicolah, shuldn't need to
<ykanello> on x64 and on Sparc64
<greenskin> ykanello: cool. i'm setting up a simple lamp server on x64.
<cbx33> ws along time since I did it
<Enselic`> nicolah: kino only supports DV
<cbx33> you only need to convert them to AVI
<cbx33> Enselic`, wrong
<cbx33> it supports AVI too
<Enselic`> nicolah: and .avi perhaps
<gop> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cbx33> :p
<greenskin> in docs i found online i see that people install it by creating the partitions on both drives first, and then raid'ing them?
<nicolah> cbx33, avi is just a cointainer, what codec should I use ?
<cbx33> look at the blog post I gave you
<nicolah> xvid, mpg4 ?
<cbx33> it has a mencoder line to do it for you
<greenskin> doesn't it make more sense to use a big partition per drive, and set up the partitions in the mirrored space instead?
<cbx33> mencoder -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -of avi -xvidencopts bitrate=1350 -o output.avi input.flv
<Enselic`> nicolah: you can use ffmpeg to make it into dv:  ffmpeg -i infile.mpeg -target pal-dv
<y0hm> !smbfs !gop
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 389 kB, installed size 920 kB
<Enselic`> nicolah: add     -o outfile.dv      to that
<gop> y0hm,  what the difference from smbfs anders_home cifs
<y0hm> gop : i'f i'm correct that package includes cifs support
<sharkp_> !hi |sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gop> y0hm,  oh, hmm is cifs a more secure version
<y0hm> gop : I heard so
<petrovichby> Hi all!
<gop> samba is the unix version of lanmanger right
<nicolah> btw I found out that kino can't help me creating a circle to evidence a particular in the video, does it ?
<y0hm> gop : that it is more secure
<gop> oh
<y0hm> gop : ( cifs = more secure )
<y0hm> not smbfs :)
<CapaH> This is kind of a strange request, but whenever I start terminal if I want to become root I have to sudo bash... but suppose I want to start terminal and have me already root, without the need to put in my password more than once
<gop> smbfs is unix version of lan manger right y0hm
<phatrabbi1> does anyone know a linux tool that i can put on disk to format my hard drive
<y0hm> gop : I don' t know !
<greenskin> ykanello: did you make partitions on both drives, or did you use one big partition per drive and then set up partitions in the raid array?
<gop> thanks
<petrovichby> Can anyone tell me how to authenticate in windows domain from ubuntu?
<ikonia_> petrovichby samba
<mdl178> CapaH - gksu gnome-terminal
<petrovichby> i can see other hosts and share my folders using samba, but i cannot join the windows domain
<gop> ldap
<mdl178> (kdesu konsole if you use KDE)
<dkohen> CapaH: If you edit the menus it's already there under Applications->System Tools - just make it visible and use away.
<gop> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ikonia_> petrovichby search the wiki - samba can participate in an AD domain but not be a master
<HymnToLife> kdesu konsole is....... uncommon
<HymnToLife> to say the least :p
<petrovichby> thanks
<mdl178> I don't recommend it!  but it gets done what he wants :)
<HymnToLife> sudo -i     is a better way to have the same job done :p
<dc2447> Can someone point me in the direction of setting up Ubuntu so the display from one pc goes to another using DISPLAY=someip:1 type thing?
<knoppix> g
<Coffeeburrito> dc2447, look up a program: Synergy
<Coffeeburrito> it sortof does it
<dc2447> no not like synergy
<dc2447> export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:1 && somecommand
<bulmer> any Novell client for linux (suse) converted to Ubuntu? compiling from tar ball ?
<ndlovu> dc2447, vnc I think does what you are looking for
<bulmer> dc2447 are you ssh'd in?
<zero__> I have a compaq presario. the wireless is not working it has a "0000:02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)"
<zero__> i think it need a pach
<dc2447> No - on the console
<bulmer> dc2447: can you prefix a nick to your response so it would not be missed?
<gop> is thier a repos that has vmserver
<gop> vmware server
<Nemes> How can I add a symbolic link to a folder into the "Places" menu?
<gop> vmware-server-distrib$ sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<gop> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<gop> Failure
<gop> I get this error
<gop> and NO other version is installed
<davin> gop: ./vmware-config.pl
<predaeus> Nemes: go to the required folder with nautilus and then select Bookmarks/Add from Nautilus
<davin> gop I had the same problem
<bulmer> Nemes you also can go to Alacarte menu and add new entry
<Nemes> Thanks, predaeus. Thanks, bulmer.
<davin> gop I just browsed every folder of vmware and deleted all, then did the install again
<Coffeeburrito> I'm running ubuntu server, I didn't change anything, but now when I go to do apt-get update, it ends with W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Coffeeburrito> W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Coffeeburrito> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Coffeeburrito> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<davin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Coffeeburrito> sorry
<davin> np
<mdl178> gahh, surely I'm not the only one who has to type "killall firefox-bin" once every day or so
<mdl178> right? :P
<predaeus> what version of firefox are u on?
<mdl178> 2.0.0.1
<cwoodall> mdl178: wow, that is funny. U should have to do that.
<cwoodall> mdl178: are u using repo or site
<calvarez> I am trying to get xdmcp working in my home ubuntu edgy box so I can connect from my laptop
<cwoodall> mdl178: site(meaning the ff website)
<predaeus> I am on Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.1) Gecko/20061208 Firefox/2.0.0.1 hardly any problems.
<bulmer> md178 am curious if you can create a ramdisk, put firefox in it and run it from there, i wonder if you get same crashing
<mdl178> Just using whatever's in the edgy repositories
<davin> I was thinking, if /dev/sda1 is mounted on / , where is /dev/... locatewd?
<davin> located*
<davin> I mean
<calvarez> I am trying to get xdmcp working in my home ubuntu edgy box so I can connect from my laptop (same LAN). For some reason, whenever I try to connect the connection seems to go through but the screen is blank. If I am in the same box, I can connect to it through xdmcp just fine. Any ideas?
<davin> how can you mount /dev/xxx if / does not already exist?
<bulmer> davin you cant get a system running without /
<davin> bulmer but /dev/sda1 exists without /?
<bulmer> davin via the magic of other file system, linux have more than one file system... go see mount command
<davin> bulmer nevermind I think I get it
<bulmer> davin during boot it maybe running on ramdisk and such
<HymnToLife> davin, that's what initrd's are for :)
<calvarez> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<HymnToLife> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chousuke> The kernel handles everything
<davin> can I use xdmcp on live cd? (I have a pc running ubuntu which is on and I want to connect to it using the live cd xdmcp)?
<bulmer> any Novell client for linux (suse) converted to Ubuntu? compiling from tar ball ?
<tahsin> How do I install KDM themes ? I have gnome and kde but set gdm as default
<tahsin> How do I install KDM themes ? I have gnome and kde but set gdm as default
<tahsin> ?
<HymnToLife> I don't see the use of installing KDM themes if you're using GDM...
<bulmer> tahsin i believe you have to log-off and then select the session type at logon prompt ..below left corner
<Meekus> I inherited a linux server that was set up by someone else.  I can SSH fine into the machine, but another can not.  I checked the ssh_config file, and that checks out ok.  any thoughts?
<tahsin> bulmer: i know that i am talking about installing kdm themes
<HymnToLife> bulmer, KDM/GDM _is_ the "login screen"
<bronze> whatsthe reject message?
<bulmer> Meekus several, /etc/host.deny or /etc/host.allow
<bulmer> HymnToLife: for him to choose between the two, its in the session selection during login noh?
<Meekus> ty bulmer :)  will check those.  bronze: No reject message... just prompts for password, and after three times, it kicks out
<idefix> what exactly is a controller in a PC?
<tahsin> bulmer: session is kde or gnome but im talking about kdm and gdm
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to speed up DVD burning?
<Zaggynl> 16x DVD burner, 4x or less burning speed
<Zaggynl> k3b
<bronze> meekus - its the wrong password.  reset the password for that user on that system.
<tahsin> so How do I install KDM themes ? I have gnome and kde but set gdm as default
<bronze> the system trying to ssh into
<bulmer> tashin: you're getting into black magic.. :)   Xserver and stuff...cant recall all those
<Pici> tahsin: Do you want to switch to using KDM instead of GDM?
<A_I_> hello
<Meekus> bronze: ty - will check that. :)
<tahsin> pici: yes but previously i did that and had problems in gnome
<HymnToLife> bulmer, I think you're confusing KDM and KDE
<HymnToLife> KDM is KDE's login manager, GDM is Gnome's
<tahsin> pici: should i have any problems if i make kdm as default?
<HymnToLife> you obviously can use ony one per display
<Pici> tahsin: I shouldnt think so, but I dont use KDE or KDM
<mdl178> Zaggynl: check your media?  sometimes the quoted speed is a tad optimistic, especially on cheaper discs
<tahsin> ok
<bulmer> HymnToLife: at first yeah..after re-reading what he asked for..reconfiguring those X-window related configs are not for the faint of heart.. :)
<Zaggynl> mdl178, I can burn 16x in windows just fine :(
<tahsin> please tell me how do i install kdm themes?
<HymnToLife> bulmer, changing the default login manager is Ubuntu is very easy
<Zaggynl> tahsin, http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40&PHPSESSID=85808f2f8bc816e19f32dc371bdba707
<HymnToLife> tahsin, you should have an item in KControl for that
<tahsin> hymntolife: im new to kde so dont know much
<HymnToLife> tahsin, kcontrol, is the KDE COntrol Center  used to tweak most of KDE's settings
<HymnToLife> you'l find in in your K menu, if not you can always run it from Konsole
<Pici> oK :)
<dreamerdude> to uninstall something from ubuntu can you just delete all associated files and folders?
<tahsin> hymntolife: but there is no option for installing kdm themes
<plankton> dreamerdude, no
<dreamerdude> then how?
<plankton> run synaptic
<Pici> dreamerdude: use apt-get remove <package> or use synaptic to do it in a GUI
<HymnToLife> tahsin, there's one here, hold on a sec, I'l look into that
<plankton> and search the program you want to uninstall
<finalbeta> How do I extract files from a bin/cue image?
<dreamerdude> its not on synaptic but ill try apt
<dreamerdude> thanks
<plankton> np
<plankton> apt is very good ;)
<HymnToLife> tahsin, did you apt(get install kdmtheme ?
<Pici> dreamerdude: They're the same thing...
<davidw> hi - what do you guys recommend for server-side anti-spam?
<dreamerdude> so it wont work?
<bulmer> dreamerdude: the reason you use those tools because they have database entries for package management, so removing them willy nilly can make the entries point to blank, and screws up the database
<andel> how can i remove software " apt-get remove apache2" doesn't do the job....
<geeksauce> i'm trying to compile C code from source.  someone told me which packages i needed last week in here and it worked fine, however i had to reformat and i need those packages again.  what all do i need?
<tahsin> hymntolife: no
<HymnToLife> tahsin, do it then
<agliv5> Greetings all :) Here's my question, does anyone know if: qemu under ubuntu emulating, WinXP / 2000 it is possible to delete files from an aditionaly mounted NTFS-Partition?
<phatrabbi1> Can you have a linux partion that is linuxext and a NTFS partion on the same drive ?
<tahsin> hymntolife: ok thanks
<HymnToLife> geeksauce, build-essential has everything you need
<Pici> dreamerdude: syntaaptic i essentialy a frontend to apt, so if its not in synaptic you arent going to see it using apt
<IdleOne> dreamerdude, you have enabled universe and multiverse correct?
<dreamerdude> i intalled nero linux but it didnt install properly so now my update manager and everything tells me it needs to be reinstalled before i can install anything else...but i want to remove it
<dreamerdude> i installed it from a .deb file
<phatrabbi1> Can you have a linux partion that is linuxext and a NTFS partion on the same drive ?
<Pici> phatrabbi1: Sure
* ant30 is away: Con avisos bluetooth activados 
<IdleOne> !away | ant30
<ubotu> ant30: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<phatrabbi1> Pici could you help me set up my partions
<bulmer> am curious if I have a tarball source, compiled it with gcc and Make install..would it have entries in dpkg or it must be converted to .deb packaging so it can be easily removed?
<dreamerdude> i get these errors: E: The package nerolinux needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<geeksauce> HymnToLife, thanks i'll snag that and try MAKE again
<fiyawerx> hey guys, how can you tell what device a usb adapter you plug in is set to?
<Pici> bulmer: You'd just make uninstall (or remove or whatever the make targets are setup to uninstall it).
<ant30> ups, sorry, I think stay at another server
<genii> bulmer compiling directly from source bypasses the packaging system altogether
<witless> does /sbin/syslogd get restarted periodically?
<fiyawerx> like 'eth0' sorta thing
<bulmer> okay thanks for the replies..i guess I have to make sure the Makefile has a de-install target
<dreamerdude> anyone know what i can do?
<Pici> dreamerdude: try dpkg -r <package>
<geeksauce> HymnToLife, it still throws a few errors.  last time i was told to get build-essential and a few others as well.  i'll pastebin the errors
<geeksauce> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NoEvidenZ> !paste
<bulmer> fiyawerx: umm you can try dmesg or lshw or lsusb and see what the results are for your specific adapter
<fiyawerx> hmm, get Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter
<dreamerdude> dpkg: error processing nerolinux (--remove):
<dreamerdude>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<dreamerdude>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<dreamerdude> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dreamerdude>  nerolinux
<dreamerdude> but i cant reinstall it
<geeksauce> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6871/
<NoEvidenZ> Is someone spamming with /joins and /parts, or am I lagging?
<Brismetal> Hey guys, should Ubuntu auto-mount USB pen drives?
<NoEvidenZ> I actually like it.. It's making the messages easier to define between.
<bulmer> fiyawerx: is it for wifi?
<davidw> Brismetal, yeah
<Brismetal> my ubuntu is detecting it and it lets me manually mount it and use it it just doesn't auto-mount it like I've read it should
<davidw> so.... no one does server-side anti spam?
<fiyawerx> bulmer: want to get it to work with my phone
<erUSUL> |paste | dreamerdude
<fiyawerx> found this too, usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<erUSUL> !paste | dreamerdude
<ubotu> dreamerdude: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> fiyawerx: type  cat /proc/net/wireless and see if its there ?
<fiyawerx> just eth0
<loca|host> anyone know how to install informix ?
<dreamerdude> thanks erUSUL
<Xif> what's a good RSS reader for Gnome, preferably one that works well for Ubuntu?
<loca|host> Xif, leferea
<Xif> loca|host: does it come on vanilla Edgy? is there any RSS reader that does?
<davin> Xif: liferea
<witless> does /sbin/syslogd get restarted periodically?
<bulmer> fiyawerx: and your other nic card is called what? do ifconfig -a
<NoEvidenZ> "differ in signedness"
<NoEvidenZ> love the english.
<fiyawerx> ifconfig -a shows eth0, eth1, sit0, and lo
<fiyawerx> laptop.. have onboard ethernet and wireless
<fiyawerx> eth0 is the wireless, hmm, maybe sit1
<fiyawerx> er0
<NoEvidenZ> That's kinda getting annoying.
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, the nick change/parting you mean?
<bau-> nick bau
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: Yeah. Not to the point that I'm gonna do anything about it, but it's distracting.
<keith> anyone know of a good program to reduce the size of some AVI files I have... in windows I use to use pocketpc encoder.
<genii> witless Yes, the logs occasionally get rotated and that is when it restarts the syslog daemon
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: I see the screen move out of the corner of my eye and have to look.
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, you can set xchat to not show joins/parts
<HymnToLife> keith, avidemux
<HymnToLife> very similar to virtualdub in Win
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: Like i said, not so annoying that i'm gonna do anything about it. =P
<keith> HymnToLife: thanks
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, 
<NoEvidenZ> Can't be stuffed changing it back later.
<keith> HymnToLife: Ill look into it now  ;)
<Fred_Sambo> hello ubotu
<pedroVox> Its snowing outside! bibi all!
<tahsin_> how do i change gdm default to kdm?
<NoEvidenZ> Oh man, so jealous. I've never seen it snow.
<pavs> any CHM file viewer?
<Fred_Sambo> how do i use ubotu... i forgot
<HymnToLife> avidemux only lacks decent ASS support, and I won't need Win at all anymore :p
<NoEvidenZ> Fred_Sambo: !whatever
<IdleOne> Fred_Sambo, /msg ubotu !search
<NoEvidenZ> !help | Fred_Sambo
<ubotu> Fred_Sambo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fred_Sambo> !Lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<pedroVox> LOL...(well...Im Portuguese leaving in Norway know...so it was here my first time too! LOL)
<einPaule> anyone here know how to convert a mysql 5 dump into mysql 4 compliant?
<Fred_Sambo> yay!  thanks
<geeksauce> nevermind... i figured it out.  i needed not only build-essential but also readline5-dev
<tahsin_> hymntolife: it worked but i cant install any kdm themes mayb because i have set gdm as default right?
<Fred_Sambo> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tahsin_> hymntolife: how do i set kdm as default
<HymnToLife> tahsin_, possibly, though I doubt it
<HymnToLife> tahsin_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<pavs> any CHM file viewer?
<Fred_Sambo> that doesn't help me with grep, ubotu
<tahsin_> hymntolife: thanks let me try
<NoEvidenZ> Fred_Sambo: try man grep
<Fred_Sambo> thanks
<IdleOne> Fred_Sambo, man grep
<Fred_Sambo> thanks!
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, 1 point
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: Hoorah!
<hellmet> For some reason, I'm unable to see the messages during boot. Even tried disabling splash!! Also, it takes hell of a time to load!! Once it loads everything is topclass.. Anyone has any idea??
<Fred_Sambo> grep is weird, i am trying to wrap my brain around using it better
<NoEvidenZ> Fred_Sambo: I find that it's fun to hit a random key and try to figure out how to use that flag.
<sorry> Infected Mushroom
<sorry> Skazi
<sorry> Paranormal Attack
<sorry> X-Noise
<sorry> Astrix
<IdleOne> sorry, ??????
<sorry> what ?
<IdleOne> what are you doing?
<Fred_Sambo> NoEvidenZ:  Thanks, I'll try that!  I guess it cant hurt!
<sorry> i want albuns for download
<NoEvidenZ> Fred_Sambo: Just don't try it with rm
<IdleOne> sorry try irc.efnet.com
<NoEvidenZ> Fred_Sambo: You'll lose things.
<mribas> HOLA
<erUSUL> !es | mribas
<ubotu> mribas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sorry> has brazillians here ?
<Fred_Sambo> NoEvidenZ:  True, true!  Thanks for the warning though!
<hellmet> For some reason, I'm unable to see the messages during boot. Even tried disabling splash!! Also, it takes hell of a time to load!! Once it loads everything is topclass.. Anyone has any idea??
<IdleOne> !br | sorry
<ubotu> sorry: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pici> hellmet: Did you remove both quiet and splash?
<emet> is there a BASH command to grab all the PDF files in a directory and send them to the printer?
<sorry> ok
<hellmet> I guess..
<NoEvidenZ> emet: No doubt there is.
<Fred_Sambo> !ubotu | Fred_Sambo
<hellmet> Pici: all I get is a blinking cursor.. and it takes hell of a time loading
<sorry> but i don't want help for ubuntu
<emet> NoEvidenZ, what is it?
<erUSUL> emet: ls *.pdf | xargs lpr
<NoEvidenZ> emet: I have no idea, I'm just saying I'm sure there is one.
<IdleOne> sorry, you want to d/l mp3's right type /server irc.shoucast.com then when you join the network type /list mp3
<IdleOne> sorry, you want to d/l mp3's right type /server irc.shoutcast.com then when you join the network type /list mp3
<emet> erUSUL, thankyou
<Fred_Sambo> I think I love ubotu
<erUSUL> emet: no problem
<sorry> I use Windows Vista Cracked Edition
<Pici> hellmet: Try using the nosplash option, that 'should' show you whats going on
<sorry> and linux too
<Fred_Sambo> lol @ sorry
<IdleOne> sorry, then what you need is it /join ##windows
<old_cymuHep>  !
<sorry> no
<NoEvidenZ> How would I go about listing all the files WITHOUT .tar in the name?
<hellmet> Pici:  I don't get a splash.. you still think that'd work? If yes, I'll try..
<sorry> where i get ati drivers for linux ?
<IdleOne> sorry, why do you need drivers for linux if you run windows
<Fred_Sambo> that is a good question
<sorry> i run linux
<erUSUL> sorry: which linux?
<IdleOne> troll
<sorry> and windows
<erUSUL> |br | sorry
<erUSUL> !br | sorry
<ubotu> sorry: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sorry> but i need drivers for linux
<Pici> hellmet: I believe that should work, if it doesnt look like its doing anything try looking at the other ttys when booting
<Fred_Sambo> sorry: try the wiki, it has everything you need and more!
<erUSUL> sorry: go to the ati webpage
<Pici> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fred_Sambo> ubotu to the rsecue!
<NoEvidenZ> How would I go about listing all the files in a folder that DON'T have .tar in their name?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to the rsecue! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorry> i have a Cyber Cafe
<hellmet> Pici:  Sorry for being noobish, but, what ttys should I be looking at?
<sorry> i need ATI Drivers for LINUX
<ikonia_> !ati >sorry
<Fred_Sambo> !ati | sorry
<ubotu> sorry: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shiva2> join#maulwurf
<Brismetal> OK, I finally have my USB key driving but it wont let me write to it as my normal user, only as root/sudo .. do I need to change permissions or something? which should I change?
<sorry> ok
<Pici> hellmet: Everything should be in tty1, but sometimes I've found that it doesnt start up to that, but that could just be my weird laptop.  Also, you can check in /var/log/syslog once you've booted for boottime messages
<saftsack> hi
<sorry> i'm
<saftsack> ich habe /var/cache gelscht *duck*
<DukeDino> HI
<saftsack> i removed /var/cache
<HymnToLife> !de | saftsack
<ubotu> saftsack: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hellmet> Pici:  Thanks Pici.. I'll try that.
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> removing /var/cache shouldn't do much harm
<saftsack> apt-get is broken now. what to do? :> is there a repair function?
<HymnToLife> broken ? what does it tell you ?
<saftsack> E: Archivverzeichnis /var/cache/apt/archives/partial fehlt.
<saftsack> it is a german message
<saftsack> but it means that this file is missing
<erUSUL> saftsack: sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/
<HymnToLife> yep
<HymnToLife> or reinstall apt-get
<erUSUL> saftsack: sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<speck> I'm having problems after ubuntu login: only appears a mouse cursor and a dark screen. help me please
<emet> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rogier> i'm trying to install VMware-server. The (help.ubuntu.org) guide tells me to "tar zxvf Vmware-server-<xxx>.tar.gz" (i did change the <xxx>). When i do i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6875/
<emet> how do I use a windows printer with ubuntu via samba ?
<rogier> i'm trying to install VMware-server. The (help.ubuntu.org) guide tells me to "tar zxvf Vmware-server-<xxx>.tar.gz" (i did change the <xxx>). When i do i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6875/
<saftsack> erUSUL, thanks worked :)
<rogier> sorry for second post
<NoEvidenZ> a, grep -v
<NVidia> where i get serials and cracks
<NVidia> [link] www.crackportal.com
<NVidia> has here ?
<Pici> !ops | nvidia is trolling under two different nicks
<ubotu> nvidia is trolling under two different nicks: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<speck> I'm having problems after ubuntu login: only appears a mouse cursor and a dark screen. help me please
<NVidia> ok
<NVidia> ok
<numist> it's true
<HymnToLife> rogier, are you sure your archive is not corrupted ?
<numist> NVidia: watch it, ya?
<Surb> i keep getting an error when i run apt-get update, can anyone help?
<apokryphos> Pici: which are?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Pici> apokryphos: sorry & nvidia
<rogier> not sure, but i don't see why i would be...
<NoEvidenZ> So "ls -a | grep -v .tar > file-list", "rm -r | xargs -a file-list", "rm file-list" should delete everything not named .tar, right?
<SiebaZ> hi
<xenoborg> speck: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/gdm/0.log
<HymnToLife> rogier, what's the md5sum of it ?
<SiebaZ> how can i enable the "su" cmd in my ubuntu?
<SiebaZ> or shall i use sudo -s ???
<bluefox83> SiebaZ, just use sudo -s
<NoEvidenZ> passwd
<apokryphos> SiebaZ: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<SiebaZ> ok ^^
<peterbe> root@trillian:~ # mount -t autofs /dev/sda /media/usbdisk
<peterbe> mount: mount point /media/usbdisk does not exist
<HymnToLife> SiebaZ, or even better, sudo -i
<peterbe> How do I mount this usb external drive?
<elad> are there any math tools similar to maple/derive/matlab for linux?
<rogier> i'm not sure how to check the md5sum. i can open the tar.gz in nautulus. (as in right click)
<HymnToLife> peterbe, sudo mkdir /mount/usbdisk
<NoEvidenZ> peterbe: "mkdir -v /media/usbstick" then try again
<HymnToLife> rogier, from a terminal, md5sum filename
<xenoborg> elad: try axiom for cas
<peterbe> Thanks. But new error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<peterbe>        missing codepage or other error
<peterbe>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<peterbe>        dmesg | tail  or so
<apokryphos> !paste | peterbe
<ubotu> peterbe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<speck> xenoborg: I'm begginer in linux... how I can do this in line command?
<Enselic``> !paste | peterbe
<peterbe> Sorry.
<Mez> !pastebin | peterbe
<NoEvidenZ> peterbe: what type of filesystem does it use?
<peterbe> I meant to only paste one line.
<NoEvidenZ> peterbe: do you know?
<bobd> rogier: you made a mistake when you typed the file name
<HymnToLife> peterbe, you cannot mount /dev/sda, it has to be a partition on it, for example /dev/sda1
<peterbe> NoEvidenZ: how can I find out?
<peterbe> It's a lacie external drive that my friend uses for his Mac.
<NoEvidenZ> Listen to HymnToLife, he knows what he's talking about.
<elad> thanks ill check it
<Enselic``> speck: Program -> Accessories -> Terminal might be what you ask for
<riotk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HymnToLife> rogier, yep indeed, you made a mistake, use Tab ;)
<NoEvidenZ> peterbe: <HymnToLife> peterbe, you cannot mount /dev/sda, it has to be a partition on it, for example /dev/sda1
<rogier> yes i see now
<peterbe> HymnToLife: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<xenoborg> speck: type strg+alt+2 to get the tty term, then log in, type cat /var/log/X.org.0 and so on and examine
<rogier> (when i was checking the sd5sum)
<rogier> stupid mistake
<xenoborg> but if you're beginner, you'll probably not find anything interesting
<HymnToLife> peterbe, sudo fdisk -l, pastebin what you get
<rogier> i've done the md5sum, it gives a number how can i check this (i know i made a typo mistake but would like to learn about 5sum while i'm at it)
<speck> xenoborg: thanks
<peterbe> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6878/
<Enselic``> !md5 | rogier
<ubotu> rogier: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HymnToLife> rogier, mine works fine and the md5sum says 9846bff6c3c8af97d4e3ae2700f8dd3a so if you get the same thing, yours should work too
<rogier> yes same number
<HymnToLife> peterbe, hmm, your usb disk doesn't appear...
<peterbe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6879/
<peterbe> Sorry. I unplugged it to see what happened.
<rogier> :) i'm gonne get back to installing VMware, thanx for pointing out the error:)
<idefix> will changing the slave-master-configuration of my DVD- and CD-rom help get my DVDrom working again?
<speck> read this topic please: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2186011#post2186011
<HymnToLife> peterbe, that's better, try with -t vfat
<HymnToLife> instead of autofs
<peterbe> HymnToLife: That worked!! You're a star!!
<idefix> what is that speck?
<jengc0il> need help
<bluefox83> i need help fixing an infobot that only wants to reply to all commands in pm, reguardless of where the commands are issued..anyone good with infobots?
<Enselic``> !ask | jengc0il
<ubotu> jengc0il: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jengc0il> how to edit partition manually
<jaycie-away> is there a wireless adapter that will work well with ubuntu i think i have 4.10 but its still greek to me
<HymnToLife> idefix, what's your problem with your drives ?
<de_dustyciti> Hi all~ Anyone have experience with Ubuntu Edgy with VPC 2007? I have problem boot up.
<rhican> can anybody point me to a doc explaining me how i can get quictime movies to play on dapper?
<idefix> I cannot open my DVDrom
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell jengc0il about partition | jengc0il, see the private message from ubotu.
<idefix> and play anything from it
<HymnToLife> idefix, define "open"
<Enselic``> !restrictedformats | rhican
<ubotu> rhican: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<idefix> HymntToLife the eject button doesn't work
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> is it poperly detected in your BIOS ?
<ubialect> join #ubuntu-fr
<ubialect> oops
<NoEvidenZ> idefix: get a paperclip and stick it in the little hole.
<mike1o> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<samuel> anyone know of a dock like kooldock that works on gnome?
<joerack> hi guys, can you help me here? I can't change resolution once installed nvidia drivers
<idefix> NoEvidenZ well the DVD I want to watch is in it anyway, but I can't get it mounted
<samuel> not avant?
<emet> how can I set up PEAP in Ubuntu?
* hellmet loves this channel
<Enselic``> joerack: make sure the resolutions are mentioned in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<NoEvidenZ> idefix: Does it tell you that the device is busy?
<Enselic``> joerack: back it up first though
<pavs> how to make a text file password protected > I want to save my important information in text file with very goodencryption , even if root wants toview it has toput password, is it possible?
<joerack> enselic: they are
<idefix> NoEvidenZ when typing what command?
<NoEvidenZ> when trying to unmount it
<jengc0il> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Enselic``> joerack: (you can use tab-completion in your IRC client, try Ens<TAB>
<HymnToLife> pavs, no, root can view anthing
<joerack> okok
<idefix> umount: cdrom is not mounted (according to mtab)
<jengc0il> HymnToLife: but it cant edit
<HymnToLife> that's the whole point of
<HymnToLife> jengc0il, put it on a read-only filesystem :p
<jengc0il> HymnToLife: how to set
<jrib> pavs: encrypt it with gpg
<NoEvidenZ> idefix: You've got a freak computer. D=
<de_dustyciti> Ubuntu 6.10 x86 desktop CD hangs while booting up in VPC 2007 after selecting "Start or Install..." or "Check Defects...". Any comments?
<jrib> !gpg  | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<idefix> what is a normal filesystem type for DVD?
<pavs> tnx checkin it out
<core123> Hi, my clock under gnome is disappeared, what to do ??
<Hasrat_Usa> de_dustyciti is there any USB devices, such as keyboard, USB drives or mouse connected to your PC?
<Hasrat_Usa> oh are you talking about microsoft virtual PC 2007?
<de_dustyciti> Hasrat_Usa: A USB mice. Do I disconnect first?
<idefix> NoEvidenZwhat is a normal filesystem type for DVD?
<pavs> core123 right click with mouse and select "add to panel" should do it
<de_dustyciti> Hasrat_Usa: Yes, MS Virtual PC 20007
<idefix> NoEvidenZ what is a normal filesystem type for DVD?
<idefix> anyone else?
<Hasrat_Usa> de_dustyciti disconnect the USB mouse, connect a ps/2 mouse if you can, or if there is any ps/2 port, use a usb to ps/2 converter for your mouse, and try booting with the live cd again. still if that doesn't work, boot the PC normally without using vpc 2007
<joerack> so.. there's no way I can sort out that resolution problem?
<joerack> 1600x1200 isn't nice on a 19" crt
<Hasrat_Usa> um....joe
<Hasrat_Usa> it's not nice that's true
<Hasrat_Usa> but what's your problem?
<root_____> hello
<sousa> ich bin da
<root_____> hello all... can anybody tell me what is hw_random?
<Surb> i keep getting an error when i try to run apt-get update. can anyone help?
<root_____> i've run into critical problems and running text mode IRC...
<root_____> Surb: what error?
<chorse> root____: nothing you need unless you have got a hardware random number generator.
<Hasrat_Usa> it's a module
<Surb> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Surb> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<root_____> chorse: it says while boot "hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting"
<joerack> Hasrat_Usa: my crt max res is 1600... i keep trying to set it to 1280x1024 and at every reboot it restores 1600x1200
<Juhaz> joerack, 1600x1200 is _great_ on 19" crt
<de_dustyciti> Hasrat_Usa: I'm without that USB mice but it does no good. Hangs after the progress bar turns for 5 times.
<joerack> well I don't like it... especially with 60hz
<Juhaz> and 1280x1024 is absolutely crappy, it's not even 4:3 so everything is distorted.
<rpedro> Juhaz: you a tft that does 1600x1200 ??
<idefix> can a /dev/cdrom 'file' somehow change to dev/hda?
<rpedro> have a*
<chorse> root____: it tries to load the module (whyever) but you haven't got the devince, don't worry about that
<root_____> chorse: let me tell u my problem.. my GNOME takes too much time to load... it shows the desktop background and then i have to wait for 4-5 minutes to get all icons & menus
<Hasrat_Usa> de_dustyciti well in that case my opinion is that you should refrain from using ms vpc at all. simply boot the PC in usual manner. insert the cd, restart, access bios, make it to load from the cd and see what happens
<Juhaz> rpedro, nope, haven't seen one, and not going to get one until they give me a decent resolution :)
<Hasrat_Usa> 4-5 minutes? omg!!
<root_____> Hasrat_Usa: once my system hardlocked, i rebooted, and since then having my problem
<Hasrat_Usa> joemauch what kinda video card do you got and what's your linux distro?
<pavs> idefix http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html
<joerack> Hasrat_Usa:  nvidia 6100 onboard,Ubuntu 6.10
<joerack> but last installation I didn't have this problem..
<gordonjcp> hello
<root_____> chorse: do u want me to give some error log ?
<pavs> bythe way the filesystem is called UDF universal filesystem
<de_dustyciti> Hasrat_Usa: I don't have burner on hand, nor anyone nearby here. MD5 sum seems right. Any other possibilities?
<gordonjcp> is there a reason why  /usr/share/locale/de/LC_TIME/coreutils.mo points to a missing file, in Edgy?
<jaycie-> is there a usb wireless adapter for ubuntu that will work i mean
<richw> How do i add a FTP server to the Network tab in Konqueror?
<rpedro> Juhaz: what frequency does your 19" crt get at 1600x1200 /
<rpedro> ?
<quaal> does anyone know of a linux program similar to ableton live?
<Juhaz> 75 or 85, IIRC, not there to check ATM
<root_____> what does the dbus system does?
<dellorino> join/ #ubuntu-it
<root_____> the surprising thing is that the system does start after 4-5 minutes... doesn't hardlock
<quaal> root____, its usually a bad idea to irc from that
<IcemanV9> root_____: dbus is a simple interprocess messaging system
<root_____> IcemanV9: if dbus fails to start... is that critical?
<Hasrat_Usa> joemauch?
<Hasrat_Usa> you ever heard of envy?
<jaycie-> is there a usb wireless adapter for ubuntu that will work i mean
<Hasrat_Usa> :P
<root_____> quaal: forgive my error, but i m not using gaim irc, the one i m familiar with  (using text based.. dont know how to do)
<Hasrat_Usa> jaycie you are on an amd 64 bit right?
<jaycie-> its on an older dell so im not sure.. pentium itell i think. intell
<IcemanV9> root_____: not really, but few app won't function well without dbus (e.g. bmp)
<root_____> IcemanV9: when i boot with Failsafe GNOME, it says "Power manager can't work without dbus started"
<lnxwh0re> hy guys
<root_____> IcemanV9: and when i boot normal GNOME, it takes 4-5 minutes to show icons after it has shown desktop
<Hasrat_Usa> uh lol i knew it had to be a dell. they got serious problems with USB related issues when you run linux
<lnxwh0re> i am new here
<IcemanV9> root_____: yes, another example. it just needs dbus to relay message, that's all.
<lnxwh0re> i want to ask sth about ubuntu installation
<root_____> lnxwh0re: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Hasrat_Usa> jaycie if the USB device of yours doesn't work, or seem to work for a little while but hangs, all you can do, if it's really a dell, is to update your bios
<cantinstalllinux> Hi from turkey i cant install ubuntu soft lockup cpu#0 :( how can i solve this problem ?
<root_____> IcemanV9: do you have any idea of what log might be useful?
<lnxwh0re> i red the documention and it doesnt refer anywhere about the boot loader software does it install it automatically? or i have to install it manually
<IcemanV9> root_____: you'll need to take a look at syslog, dmesg and Xorg(?) logs to find out what has gone wrong.
<jaycie-> i dotn know how to do any of that stuff.. guess thats y i used xp lol
<jaycie-> but thanks
<Hasrat_Usa> jaycie you just don't wanna know how many kinds of freaky problems i was experiencing when i was running ubuntu on this amd 64 bit dual core. called dell, they told me to upgrade bios and everything is running fine now. all my usb devices are working at their peak performance
<cantinstalllinux> Hi from turkey i cant install ubuntu soft lockup cpu#0 :( how can i solve this problem ?
<jengc0il> hello
<jengc0il> how to resize partiton in ubuntu
<root_____> IcemanV9: hmm... what in particular should i look there? errors?
<IcemanV9> root_____: which version? dapper or edgy?
<jengc0il> failed to used gparted
<root_____> dapper
<Hasrat_Usa> upgrading bios is easy. dell, in their website, has kept the necessary files (that can be run from XP) required for one to update bios files. what's your current bios version number by the way?
<jaycie-> Hasrat_Usa ok but i don't think i can update bios.. im just new at this stuff.. ah ok i can go there and look Hasrat_Usa thanks
<Hasrat_Usa> ok :P
<root_____> IcemanV9: my dapper is working perfectly fine for last 6 months
<IcemanV9> same as mine; what version of dbus? in terminal, type apt-cache policy dbus
<a5benwillis> Anyone here familier with the pam_ncp_auth.so module??????
<jaycie-> Hasrat_Usa i haeve no clue how to look as i think i hae 4.10 on it but its a mess
<jaycie-> have
<jaycie-> and i am tryin to get 6.10 on it
<Hasrat_Usa> oh i was asking for your bios version number, not your ubuntu distro :P
<jaycie-> i want to get away from ms but its not for simple peopel
<IcemanV9> root_____: mine is 0.60-6ubuntu8.1; did u install or update recently that causes the problem with dbus?
<jaycie-> i know.. and i don't knwo now to tell with ubuntu on the system
<a5benwillis> Anyone here familier with the pam_ncp_auth.so module?????? Specifically to authenticate SSH sessoins in Edubuntu.
<Hasrat_Usa> getting away from MS is seriously easy these days lmao
<jaycie-> i don't even know how to find out what version really is on for the ubuntu
<a5benwillis> Hasrat_Usa: Maybe for a single user PC but not in a full network environment.
<Hasrat_Usa> when you restart your PC, it should tell you the bios version number. the next time you restart, keep an eye :)
<pavs> is mcrypt installed by default?
<a5benwillis> Hasrat_Usa: Trust me, Im trying.
<Hasrat_Usa> true dat, a5benwillis
<jaycie-> not easy for the common windows user.. an ok i am tryin to reinstall 6.10 so i will need to wait for that
<Orfeous> what to prefer NFS or SAMBA?
<payam> Hello
<Orfeous> i hve both on my server
<payam> helli
<payam> Im dieing with Linux
<payam> soon
<a5benwillis> Orfeous: Me?
<payam> Who can help me with Java?
<Orfeous> a5benwillis, "Me" ?
<jaycie-> Hasrat_Usa did u ever upgrade versions of linus and if so how?\
<Hasrat_Usa> sometimes it seems like most of the people who needs help assume that we are all mind readers
<a5benwillis> Im trying to authenticate SSH with pam_ncp_auth.so
<Orfeous> i want to mount my NFS exports and want them to show up as devices on my desktop
<mdl178> clearly you need to sudo apt-get install mindreader
<mdl178> ;)
<a5benwillis> Hasrat_Usa: Itgetsconfusingfast!
<payam> How can i insttal a program in linux?
<IcemanV9> jaycie-: sudo lshw > hardware_spec.txt (look for firmware; it'll show BIOS version :)
<a5benwillis> payam: linux or Ubuntu? Two different things
<Hasrat_Usa> jaycie nope. i never had the chance to do. but for two times i have installed ubuntu and redhat in two particular PCs. if you are running 4.10 now and want to upgrade to 6.10, then there are procedures available
<jaycie-> ok IcemanV9 thanks
<Hasrat_Usa> jaycie first of all do you have the CD burnt and ready to run?
<a5benwillis> payam: with Ubuntu use apt-get
<mike1o> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jaycie-> Hasrat_Usa yes its an iso and it trys to install and i have it installed on an older pc as well
<Hasrat_Usa> good morning WaZ_
<WaZ_> hey Hasrat_Usa
<WaZ_> How did it go?
<payam> Kubuntu
<payam> I cant install a Bin file
<payam> I  makes me crazy
<payam> I click on install icon but nothing happens
<jaycie-> it appears to be installed but when i take the cd out and reboot it comes up the older version.. but i will continue to try
<pavs> whats the command in ls to show extensions in file, ie, ls -l doesnt show text.txt just shows text
<Hasrat_Usa> WaZ_ it went fine. :) although later on i decided that i would rather give linux 129 GB and allocated XP only 15 GB. because i don't have a valid reason to use XP and deal with their propaganda :P. so, i had to reinstall everything and gave XP only 15 GB
<WaZ_> payam: might need to be root to install the bin, try sudo in terminal
<Hasrat_Usa> *allocate
<WaZ_> Hasrat_Usa: you could have repartitionned after install ;-)
<payam> I cant. I dont know how you can install  in terminal
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: hello, m back, i was root____
<payam> Im new
<jaycie-> in term how can i tell the version?
<WaZ_> payam: what are you trying to install?
<payam> Java
<Hasrat_Usa> in near future i'm planning on even wiping out the whole XP thingy from my life. i don't want my OS to send its manufacture my personal information
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: gotcha :)
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: that command hardlocked my system apt-cache policy dbus... couldnt Ctrl-C or Ctrl-Z, could not login from another tty
<Hasrat_Usa> yes i could :P
<jaycie-> Hasrat_Usa yeah windows is for the birds
<jaycie-> as long as the cd lite is on do i leave the cd in as its NOT done installing?
<WaZ_> anyone know where the terminal app is in kubuntu?
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: one more error did i notice while booting.. "File system seems to be mounted readonly, skipping journal replay" & Filesystem not clean
<Hatty> WaZ_: Konsole
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: odd. that command has nothing to do with dbus :(
<Mathman> would mondo be the thing to go with if I want to make rescue cds?
<WaZ_> Hatty: ty
<k3tchup> hello
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: i know... this all i happening since i installed csh... even strange
<pavs> whats the command in ls to show extensions in file, ie, ls -l doesnt show text.txt just shows text
<Hasrat_Usa> well jaycie there is nothing wrong with windows actually. if you wanna pay for it and use, noone should prevent you. but you dont have complete control over a closed-source software or OS.
<WaZ_> payam: try finding Konsole in your applications
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: did you update something OR install something that messed up your "perfect" system?
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: i installed csh... gave some echo command... and it hardlocked
<WaZ_> well anyone familiar with kubuntu here that can explain payam how to install java?
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: ah. maybe that's why. csh could be the problem.
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: i just installed csh.. thats when my system hardlocked first time...
<Hasrat_Usa> lol WaZ_ you switched from ubuntu t kubuntu?
<a5benwillis> Anyone here familier with the pam_ncp_auth.so module?????? Specifically to authenticate SSH sessoins in Edubuntu.
<ikonia_> !java >payam
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: but its just the shell... and not the default shell too
<bmk789> my system keeps locking up, what should i look for in the logs to diagnose this?
<jaycie-> thanks yall bye
<Hasrat_Usa> oh i aint dealing with payem this morning :P j/k
<payam> Konsole?
<k3tchup> i`m interested in the difference beetwen Ubuntu on ONE CD and on DVD whats the difference, besides the weight ?
<payam> where?
<Hasrat_Usa> bye jaycie
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: should i apt-get remove csh?
<WaZ_> Hasrat_Usa: no, but payam installed kubuntu, and I have no idea where the sources app and konsole etc are
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: i understand that, but something ain't right with csh
<ikonia_> k3tchup more packages available
<k3tchup> but what more will i get ? :D
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: i m going to remove csh... hope i dont have to reboot again (hang?)
<Hasrat_Usa> payem it's called konsole, for one, and it's located iin the applications menu
<Mattias> k3tchup: DVD = might not need to download all packages you want as you'd have to with CD
<ikonia_> more packages without having to connect to the interner
<k3tchup> im noob :)
<ikonia_> internet
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: yea. needs to find out the problem is. :)
<payam> I find it
<payam> Konsole
<payam> what should i do?
<bauer77> you get a free Nintendo Wii on the DVD k3tchup
<k3tchup> :D
<IcemanV9> s/find out the/find out what the
<Mattias> k3tchup: basically for people who have no internet ^_^
<WaZ_> well you should allow Universe and multiverse as software sources, then use apt to install sun-java6-bin
<k3tchup> but those other packages are optional ? not vital ?
<payam> Hasrat_usa--- id ont have a english version that way it s hord to me to find it
<Hasrat_Usa> downloading the DVD is a waste of time. in my case it's a waste of a dollar because i can download a ubuntu dvd in less than 2 hours but a dvd costs a dollar lol. downloading and installing apps from the certified and verified repositories is always recommended
<bauer77> how do you view available packages using apt-get?
<WaZ_> payam: what language do you speak?
<Mattias> k3tchup: optional yeah, if you got internet connection, don't bother with dvd
<payam> Swedish
<ikonia_> Hasrat_Usa the dvd is the same repos - so its the same thing
<a5benwillis> bauer77: Use synaptics
<k3tchup> ok, thanks
<WaZ_> !sw | payam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bauer77> Hasrat_Usa: If you have t1 connection and Bittorrent, its not that much of a waste of time..
<Mattias> Hasrat_Usa: dvd rw ftw ;)
<payam> yes
<IcemanV9> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bauer77> a5benwillis: is that the whole list already in synaptic?
<Hasrat_Usa> i have 9 MBPS time warner cable connection :P
<WaZ_> ah se :D
<k3tchup> see ya later :D after the instal :D
<NoEvidenZ> oh so glad i didn't give up on LFS
<NoEvidenZ> just got it working
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: apt-get has stopped after "Reading package lists... 0%"
<payam> i opened th Kosole
<k3tchup> bye
<NoEvidenZ> 'course it would only start working at 3:22am when i've got uni at 10am
<payam> what should i do now?
<WaZ_> payam try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: apt-get may equally be the problm... do u know where is apt-get's log?
<payam> what shoudl i do With Konsole then?
<Hasrat_Usa> i love gnome :)
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: in /var/log
<WaZ_> well in the Konsole copy paste the line i just told you
<kazim59x> IcemanV9: by what name? didnt find it
* mypapitfx offline !
<WaZ_> payam: in the chat type /join #kubuntu-se
<IcemanV9> kazim59x: hmm. i don't know. ha. i use aptitude all the time. i don't use apt-get since breezy. aptitude has log (aptitude) in /var/log
<payam> join #kubuntu-se
<WaZ_> with the /
<a5benwillis> Anyone here familier with the pam_ncp_auth.so module?????? Specifically to authenticate SSH sessoins in Edubuntu.
<Hasrat_Usa> IcemanV9 i'm a newbie. if i'm running edgy eft right now, what's breezy?
<WaZ_> breezy is the previous version Hasrat_Usa
<xenoborg> the previous version was dapper
<Hasrat_Usa> but i thought the previous version was dapper waz
<xenoborg> breezy was before dapper
<NoEvidenZ> how do I use a .patch file? Is it likely to patch a .tar.bz2, or would i need to extract everything and then patch them after?
<WaZ_> or the one before
<Hasrat_Usa> oh
<WaZ_> :D
<xenoborg> extract, then patch
<xenoborg> patch -p0 < patchfile
<Fred_Sambo> warty hoary breezy dapper edgy feisty
<Hasrat_Usa> then what's beryl?
<Fred_Sambo> oh my
<IcemanV9> Hasrat_Usa: warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy
<Fred_Sambo> oh my
<NoEvidenZ> Never mind, got it.
<hyakuhei> Hasrat_Usa: beryl is pretty 3D magic for X, distribution independent
<IcemanV9> fwiw, i am ubuntu user since hoary :) woot!
<IcemanV9> !beryl | Hasrat_Usa
<ubotu> Hasrat_Usa: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<NoEvidenZ> I've heard Beryl is better than Vista's Aero.
<WaZ_> hey royel
<WaZ_> any luck?
<theholyduck> im trying to get XDMCP to work in ubuntu edgy. i try enabling it like how its done on www.ubuntuguide.org but i cant find it on scans
<hyakuhei> NoEvidenZ: Pretty much :-D
<NoEvidenZ> I haven't seen Vista yet. Been avoiding it like the plague.
<Hasrat_Usa> beryl kicks arse as far as i have seen in Youtube.com
<theholyduck> NoEvidenZ: it is
<NoEvidenZ> But I've used Beryl, and I used it on Feisty.
<WaZ_> im using beryl on edgy
<NoEvidenZ> Both of which are beta versions. And it never crashed as much as windows does.
<Hasrat_Usa> i don't have to avoid vista. i don't even use any ms closed-source app at all. you can't pay me to use vista :P
<NoEvidenZ> No, wait. Feisty's Alpha
<a5benwillis> Anyone here familier with the pam_ncp_auth.so module?????? Specifically to authenticate SSH sessoins in Edubuntu.
<Hasrat_Usa> yeah the stable feisty is coming in april
<theholyduck> anyone have any idea on my XDMCP problem?
<soundray> !anyone | a5benwillis
<ubotu> a5benwillis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pavs> how to empty trash from command line?
<WaZ_> Hasrat_Usa: for help on installing Beryl join #beryl
<soundray> pavs: rm -rf $HOME/.Trash/*
<Pici> pavs: rm -fr ~/.Trash/*
<pavs> thanks
<a5benwillis> whats with that bot
<a5benwillis> I asked a normal question
<NoEvidenZ> Hasrat: That soon? I wasn't expecting it for a long time.
<soundray> a5benwillis: no, your question was critically missing a description of the problem you want to solve.
<Hasrat_Usa> lol
<a5benwillis> Is anyone here familier with the pam_ncp_auth.so module?????? Specifically to authenticate SSH sessoins in Edubuntu. I Can't get SSH to work with this module and wonder if someone elsehas been successful.
<a5benwillis> there
<pavs> you said if anyone is familiar with you didnt ask the question
<pavs> now you got it
<pavs> )
<genii> nitpickers
<pavs> lol
<a5benwillis> great! now the answers should pour in!! woohoo
<pavs> haha
<pavs> I get this all the time for not asking the question so I am used to it
<soundray> a5benwillis: I doubt it.
<feniks> hello how can i make ubuntu boot from a floppy (i cant boot from external cdrom)
<feniks> please:)
<a5benwillis> I've asked this question all over the web.
<yell0w> a5benwillis, just edit sshd_config to use PAM
<dyrne> !install| feniks
<ubotu> feniks: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<soundray> feniks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<dyrne> feniks: see the first link
<dyrne> or that
<feniks> thx
* theholyduck shouts curses at XDMCP
<theholyduck> :P
<OmegaHack> While trying to install Ubuntu I am getting a garbled screen. I am running an intel 32bit processor and a nvidia 7800GT. If anyone has any information that might help me with this problem please let me know! Thanks.
<yell0w> heh
<genii> feniks You can use a boot disk from here: http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/about.html and then tell it to go to the cdrom after
<nikosapi> Does anyone have any recommendations for a vpn server that is easy to setup under ubuntu?
<yell0w> duck in the house, quick, somebody get a rifle
<a5benwillis> yell0w: I wish it were that simple.
<soundray> theholyduck: I think there is some howto information about xdmcp on one of the LTSP doc sites...
<yell0w> nikosapi, vino ?
<soundray> !ltsp | theholyduck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theholyduck> well i did find a tut on www.ubuntuguide.org
<paule> hat jem eine idee was da los ist ? http://rafb.net/p/sNtGFK10.html
<theholyduck> wich is all nice. cept it doesnt work
<yell0w> a5benwillis, what's the problem then ?
<dominik_> nikosapi, vpnc?
<genii> ubotu apparently knows naught about the thin server project ...odd
<IcemanV9> !xdmcp | theholyduck
<jmazaredo> xorg-driver-fglrx is for ATI right? whats for nvdia
<ubotu> theholyduck: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<theholyduck> <3
<a5benwillis> I have edited the /etc/pam.d/ssh file to incluse the ncp module. In the /var/log/auth.log file I se the authentication attempt but it says that the password is wrong and fails.
<soundray> !nvidia | jmazaredo
<ubotu> jmazaredo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yell0w> ncp ?
<a5benwillis> this same ncp module line works perfectly in the /etc/pam.d/gdm file and allows authenticated logins to the local x session
<IcemanV9> jmazaredo: xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<a5benwillis> yell0w: Yes, pam_ncp_auth.so
<jmazaredo> ty
<a5benwillis> yell0w: Its a module for Netware authentication
<OmegaHack> anyone have a clue why I would be getting that garbled screen during installation. I would assume it is a driver issue. If anyone has a fix please let me know.
<_`XeOn_> hi guys
<jmazaredo> iceman is it installed when i installed the nvidia driver using synaptic?
<_`XeOn_> is any way to install ubuntu server over ubuntu edgy using command line?
<soundray> OmegaHack: at what point? Using which installation method? On what hardware? Have you tried Safe Graphics mode?
<genii> a5benwillis: If you pastebin that pam.d/ssh file I may be of some help
<RxDx> does iPod nano plays OGG?
<a5benwillis> genii: wait one
<Hasrat_Usa> rx no
<RxDx> tnx
<Kennie> hi, some program asking for C header files for my kernel.. I install linux-kernel-devel and -headers, but still I can't find them... do I need some other package?
<_`XeOn_> anyone?
<soundray> _`XeOn_: server is mostly a subset of the full edgy desktop installation.
<_`XeOn_> soundray, then? how do i do it?
<soundray> _`XeOn_: I think the only extra it has is LAMP
<IcemanV9> jmazaredo: apt-get policy xserver-xorg-driver-nv (see if it is installed or not; please follow the howto from ubotu :)
<_`XeOn_> thats it?
<_`XeOn_> uff
<jmazaredo> i tried to look for it using synaptic there is no file
<NoEvidenZ> when i type "expect -c "spawn ls", assuming everything is set up right, what should it return?
<_`XeOn_> ok thanks anyways
<soundray> _`XeOn_: I'm not sure, maybe someone else can confirm/correct?
<Kennie> NM, got them :)
<a5benwillis> genii: pastebin is so sloooow
<NoEvidenZ> All mine does is write "spawn ls" on the next line down. Is that what it's meant to do?
<IcemanV9> jmazaredo: it should be in main repo which you do have it
* IcemanV9 gotta look for food; brb
<a5benwillis> genii: http://pastebin.com/885935
<soundray> !software | jmazaredo
<ubotu> jmazaredo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<soundray> !repos | jmazaredo
<ubotu> jmazaredo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<genii> a5benwillis: I understand. OK, reading. back in a minute or so
<[H] 3b0R> hello, wheres the network browsing thing to nautilus?
<genii> a5benwillis: I think you may need a line such as: session    required     pam_ncp_auth.so      in addition to the "auth sufficient" entry. Some methods are peculiar in needing this
<soundray> [H] 3b0R: in the Places menu
<a5benwillis> genii: in the same file?
<darkch1ld> what's a good program to get a map of my disk usage?
<genii> yes
<colbert> What is a good IRC program I can use in Ubuntu please ??
<[H] 3b0R> soundray: no other place?
<royel> colbert: irssi
<Pici> colbert: xchat, irssi, gaim,
<Enselic``> colbert: xchat2
* ich votes for irssi
<Enselic``> colbert: I've tried a few, that's the best
<soundray> colbert: apt-cache search internet relay chat
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Enselic``> colbert: though I havn't tried irssi ;P
<royel> irssi is the best, the internets say so !! :)
<old_cymuHep> pzl help me to start
<old_cymuHep> use
<old_cymuHep> ubuntu-server
<colbert> how I can I download xchat2 ?
<yell0w> colbert, xchat2, kvirc ?
<old_cymuHep> i installed LAMP SERVER
<yell0w> !enter | old_cymuHep
<royel> !enter | old_cymuHep first learn to use the enter key,
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> old_cymuHep first learn to use the enter key,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> [H] 3b0R: what's the problem?
<old_cymuHep> it installed LINUX whit MYSQL apache....
<soundray> !software | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<yell0w> colbert, sudo aptitude install xchat2
<old_cymuHep> now it loads kernel
<[H] 3b0R> soundray: you know what command i can use in the terminal to get there?
<NoEvidenZ> old_cymuHep: What are you trying to do?
<old_cymuHep> and i must type my login and password
<soundray> [H] 3b0R: 'nautilus', then navigate
<old_cymuHep> i need to set up internet and set up my web page
<[H] 3b0R> soundray: well, i cant navigate to network there
<genii> old_cymuHep: You were expecting a graphical login instead of the text one?
<NoEvidenZ> !lamp | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<[H] 3b0R> its patchet away
<old_cymuHep> i hawe no graphical...
<soundray> [H] 3b0R: Go-Network
<old_cymuHep> its just white on black
<royel> old_cymuHep: thats correct for a server install.
<BlackMad> MarkAstur
<old_cymuHep> jes but how i can set up internet now?
<old_cymuHep> i used before desktop version that i know good bu now white on black dont know... ;(
<genii> old_cymuHep: Yes, the server install does not put a windows-type interface by default. To do things after login this way you need to be familiar with command-line.
<a5benwillis> genii: No luck with adding that line
<royel> old_cymuHep: looks at the links recommended above.. you need to do some research before you ask anymore questions here, all of you answers await where you've been directed.
<soundray> old_cymuHep: "server" is for advanced users. Install ubuntu-desktop and configure things the way you are used to.
<old_cymuHep> what is the password of root?
<brakkvatn> Hey there. Have anybody managed to enable DRI on ATI Radeon 9000 IGP Mobility?
<soundray> !root | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genii> old_cymuHep: You can install a window manager like before that you were used to by something like:  sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop)
<woo> hi guys, i have an intel-mac, so i download the pc version or powerpc?
<soundray> woo: i386
<genii> a5benwillis: Did you restart the pam and sshd processes before trying login?
<woo> ok thanks soundray
<a5benwillis> genii: No, Im not sure I know how to restart pam
<old_cymuHep> genii thanx but how i can login as root in version whit on black?
<tcpip> i want to make some permanent changes to eth0 so i do not have to change it everytime i boot ubuntu.. need help
<royel> !root | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<old_cymuHep> !root
<OuZo> is there a chm to pdf converter for Ubuntu? thanks
<soundray> old_cymuHep: you can't. Go and read the page that ubotu pointed you to
<brakkvatn> !radeon
<soundray> OuZo: what's chm?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foormea> ahey
<genii> a5benwillis: Since it is normally called from inetd or xinetd restart that one (whichever you use)
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> lol check this out guys http://ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<soundray> !ati | brakkvatn
<ubotu> brakkvatn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brakkvatn> soundray: thanks mate
<foormea> after i've set my wifi card (ipw3945) to monitor mode with iwconfig, even if i put it back in managed mode, i can't connect to wifi networks... how does it work?
<genii> old_cymuHep: You were asked to make a user during install. Login as that user and do things that root would do by putting the command sudo  before the thing you want to run
<old_cymuHep> why my password dont matches for root?
<old_cymuHep> ahhh
<payam> Way all you gus are from CANada?
<payam> why
<OuZo> soundray: its a MS help file format. i have a eBook in that format & i want to convert it to pdf. what i actually want is a chm reader for my sony ericson p910i.
<old_cymuHep> hmmm
<genii> <- A proud canuck
<soundray> payam: go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<feniks> hmm anyone tried to network boot.. PXE stuff?
<old_cymuHep> i tryed that with my LOGIN
<old_cymuHep> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<old_cymuHep> and here is the error
<soundray> !kchmviewer | OuZo
<ubotu> ouzo: kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<feniks> im looking at some tutorial
<payam> Why?
<ich> old_cymuHep: you must prefix the apt-get install ... command with sudo as well
<lee___> having problems with GParted. it wont resize my existing XP partition. the wheel just spins for hours... no error messages. also tried to install PartitionMagic7 (yes, old) to try to resize the partition. but it says that the disk is locked and it fails. i think maybe GParted is seeing the same problem? anyone have any ideas?
<a5benwillis> genii: No changeafterrestarts
<soundray> !offtopic | payam
<ubotu> payam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wrongway> I've finally got audio working for my .mov files, but it only works on mplayer. can anyone tell me how to make vlc work now?
<old_cymuHep> E: Could not opem lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied)
<payam> I dont undrstant
<genii> old_cymuHep: Ah, I forgot to put the "sudo" command again the second time. So do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chamuco> can a swap partitions be used for different installations say same swap for suse, edgy, dapper
<hellmet> chamuco:  Yes
<OuZo> soundray: ubotu: thanks, i have a gnome chm reader for ubintu. i just need to read when im not @ my pc using my phone. will kchmviewer convert to pdf? (i can boot into kde as well)
<old_cymuHep> ok will try
<payam> What can i do in Offtopic#Ubuntu?
<soundray> payam: you can ask questions like yours without annoying people. This channel is only for support questions.
<genii> a5benwillis: :( Then I would say there would be something in the command switches which is giving grief, but I am unfamiliar with all the switches for that auth method so not much help there
<payam> ok ok ok. Where can i chatt with other people
<payam> ?
<brakkvatn> How do I "blacklist" a kernel module?
<soundray> payam: if you keep asking unrelated questions here, you will eventually get banned, kicked, or both.
<dury> does anyone know the url to get the lastest ubuntu dvd iso to download?
<old_cymuHep> ok
<soundray> payam: /joine #ubuntu-offtopic
<dury> for 32 bits and 64 bits
<old_cymuHep> but now he is asking for CD?
<soundray> payam: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<a5benwillis> genii: Thanks for trying
<old_cymuHep> why?
<dury> first of all hi there channel :)
<soundray> !hi | dury
<ubotu> dury: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dannielle> support question:  How can I get my Intel i810 to display 1440x900 resolution?  It can do it in windows, and I"ve done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg so my xorg.conf now shows 1440x900 but I only get up to 1280x1024 in gnome & xfce's resolution changing apps
<genii> a5benwillis: np. You may find some help thru google with such keywords as "pam_ncp_auth.so auth" switches
<danny> Hi, I'm trying to resize my linux partition to install Windows as well but GParted says my partitiions are locked
<dury> ubotu: does anyone know the url to get the lastest ubuntu dvd iso to download?
<dury> for 32 bits and 64 bits
<dannielle> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> dury: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu ; scroll down
<danny> and I basically cant do anything.. how do i unlock the partition to resize?
<dannielle> danny, use the livecd... you can'/t move around partitions that are mounted
<OmegaHack> are there installation issues with nvidia cards?
<dannielle> OmegaHack, not here
<danny> oh damn
<genii> dannielle: If you copy your xorg.conf to the pastebin site I may be able to see something
<Hasrat_Usa> OmegaHack yes and no
<maxxism> hey all.
<ardchoille> OmegaHack: I followed the wiki and had my nvidia card working in minutes.
<dury> soundray: really appreciate that
<WaZ_> for the 8800 there are I heard
<WaZ_> at least with edgy
<OmegaHack> ok because i am getting a garbled screen after selecting start install ubuntu and it gets past the boot. its only after i get into the gui. I am running a nvidia 7800GT
<soundray> OmegaHack: some recent cards require Safe Graphics mode, some require the text-mode installer. Once you've installed ubuntu, you can add the proprietary nvidia driver, then it should all be fine.
<OmegaHack> i have tried safe graphics mode as well
<soundray> !alternate | OmegaHack
<ubotu> OmegaHack: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Orfeous> got problems getting DRI to work with my installation and graphic card.
<Orfeous> got a ATI Radeon 9800 pro
<Orfeous> and using KDE
<Hasrat_Usa> what's dri?
<OmegaHack> soundray: ok thanks i am going to grab the alternate install iso
<dury> soundray: that's not free download?
<maxxism> I have been having a problem with my nVidia drivers for since warty.  I dont know if its a problem with my install...  anyways.  when GDM starts it sometimes starts up in 800x600.  When the default is set to 1600x1200.  this actually is a problem for two of my machines.  The easy way to correct the problem is to CTRL-ALT-Backspace,  after I hit those GDM starts back up in 1600x1200.  is this an existing problem????
<WaZ_> Orfeous: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<royel> dury: yes it is free
<soundray> dury: what, the nvidia driver? It's free as in free beer, but not free as in free speech.
<dannielle> genii, http://pastebin.com/885953 <--my xorg.conf with i810 trying to go widescreen but limited at 1280x1024
<mwe> maxxism: I think you need to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to reload xorg.conf
<genii> dannielle: OK, reading. Back shortly
<Hasrat_Usa> i know these are all driver-related issues and got nothing to do with ubuntu or the card in question
<dury> soundray: that's not free download, this one http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu
<soundray> dury: no, the ubuntu downloads are all free.
<soundray> dury: if you want a CD sent to you buy snail mail, you may have to pay.
<maxxism> mwe :  this will correct the problem from occuring again?
<dannielle> shipit sends cds for free... http://shipit.ubuntu.com ??i think
<WaZ_> yes shipit is free
<WaZ_> but takes a couple of weeks
<chx> hi. I have a Core Duo T2300 and I get the same error as described in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/66812 , I run Linux bean 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP  according to uname -a but modprobe speedstep-centrino says FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino
<soundray> dury: you can have a free CD sent to you, but it will be the previous version, dapper, which has long-term support
<ardchoille> ShipIt is free, however, they won't ship Edgy.. only Dapper at this time.
<WaZ_> they only ship LTS releases?
<old_cymuHep> if i will update ubuntu-server to desktop, can i later run server without desktop?
<goundy> huh
<soundray> WaZ_: at present, yes
<goundy> problme wifi :/
<goundy> sudo iwlist eth1 scanning ---> interface doesn't support scanning
<soundray> WaZ_: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu#buycurrent
<old_cymuHep>  if i will update ubuntu-server to desktop, can i later run server without desktop?
<goundy> que merde ?
<dury> soundray: I want to download free dvd iso. last release for free. to make the dvd myself
<old_cymuHep>  if i will update ubuntu-server to ubuntu-desktop, can i later run server without desktop?
<old_cymuHep> just white on black?
<soundray> dury: go ahead.
<asti> dannielle: try changing "DefaultDepth"  in the "screen" section from 24 to a lower value, say 16
<goundy> ow sorry
<goundy> wrong channel ^^
<dannielle> asti, aww... that could be it, brb
<dury> soundray: but the url you give it's wrong
<soundray> old_cymuHep: yes. You can disable gdm, so you won't get X starting automatically.
<maxxism> mwe:  well that buggard it up.  I lost gnome and hard to to a hard reboot
<soundray> dury: which one?
<dury> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu
<maxxism> mwe and the same issue on bootup.
<dury> can't get any free
<Pici> dury: What are you clicking on from that page?
<WaZ_> dury: where are  you from?
<soundray> dury: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease -- scroll down
<dury> WaZ: is it relevant?
<WaZ_> dury: yes, so i can give you the best link
<WaZ_> dury: ill just assume USA ;-)
<dannielle> asti, no such luck :(
<dury> WaZ: no way dude!
<dury> WaZ: basque country
<soundray> dury: follow the link that I gave you last
* dannielle just takes the plunge to feisty and hopes xorg 7.2 works better with this i810 in widescreen... thanks asti and genii 
<WaZ_> 32bit or 64bit?
<dury> soundray: great!
<dury> WaZ: both
<Zelda> hello everyone
<WaZ_> ok you found it?
<royel> is feisty a live cd?
<masura> anyone from uk?
<WaZ_> spanish side or french side of basque country? :D
<genii> dannielle: I am actually making some mods to that xorg file. Perhaps wait a few minutes longer if possible LOL
<Zelda> What is the easiest Virtual Machine software to use?
<genii> dannielle: Do you know the exact amount of ram your video has?
<dury> soundray: not so clear that
<dury> soundray: can't find the link for dvd iso
<ghort> any iproute expert in here please ?
<Zelda> Anyone>
<Zelda> ?
<WaZ_> dury: check private messages
<dury> go
<WaZ_> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/releases/edgy/release/ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso 32bit
<Zelda> can someone name some vm software?
<WaZ_> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/releases/edgy/release/ubuntu-6.10-dvd-amd64.iso 64bit
<royel> !vmware | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Zelda> thanks! Whats the difference for the Server and the client or is there?
<lee___> dannielle / danny... i have the same problem as danny but i am using the LiveCD. thoughts?
<lee___> having problems with GParted. it wont resize my existing XP partition. the wheel just spins for hours... no error messages. also tried to install PartitionMagic7 (yes, old) to try to resize the partition. but it says that the disk is locked and it fails. i think maybe GParted is seeing the same problem? anyone have any ideas?
<genii> dannielle: Do you know the exact amount of ram your video has?
<Highsight> hello
<Highsight> Is anyone willing to help a Ubuntu newbie?
<royel> lee___: try using the livecd to resize?
<WaZ_> Highsight: of course
<royel> !anyone | Highsight
<ubotu> Highsight: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<beggi9> http://bestofoss.googlepages.com
<dury> WaZ: well done, success
<dury> :)
<Highsight> Does anyone know how to set it up so my WiFi connection works on Ubuntu?
<Highsight> I have a Gigabyte GN-WI01GS mini PCI WLAN Card(Turbo)
<genii> dannielle: The driver may need to know the right amount to combine the resolutions and colour depth, I would like to put an entry for it in a modified xorg.conf file for you to try
<WaZ_> Highsight: what wifi card?
<lee___> royel, yes, i'm using the livecd
<beggi9> http://bestofoss.googlepages.com
<GreyGhost> !wifi | Highsight
<ubotu> Highsight: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WaZ_> or that
<old_cymuHep> i installed ubuntu-server - there is i know MySQL and Apache but what else is there??
<royel> lee___: did you mount the drive, I can't imagine why it's telling you it's locked unless you've mounted it.
<dury> soundray: he is a really supporter -> WaZ
<Highsight> I tried using the Network-Manager, then I put all the info in, but nothing happened
<Highsight> is there an actual connect button or somthing?
<gavintlgold> Ok, today i messed up my sound on ubuntu... I was trying to use audacity, and it didn't work, so i followed instructions on how to fix the sound, but now no other recording apps (like sound recorder) work anymore
<genii> old_cymuHep: There is also PHP (a language for programming on web pages)
<old_cymuHep> PHP apache and MYSQL????
<old_cymuHep> thats all?
<WaZ_> dury: he gave you the link i use to give you the final link.
<lee___> royel, GParted isnt telling me anything actually. i just get the spinning wheel for hours on end.
<asti> genii: are you using a web service to make the modlines? if so, which one?
<Pici> old_cymuHep: What are you expecting?
<lee___> royel, its when i tried partition magic that it said it was locked
<pavs> possible to mcrypt a folder? how?
<gavintlgold> but output works, just no recording... error message with sound recorder is : Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.
<GreyGhost> Highsight ,did u see if u had to do any card specific stuuff in the link that i pointed u to ?
<old_cymuHep> is there compiler for C++?
<old_cymuHep> in defoult and other stuff?
<old_cymuHep> for web server?
<tritium> old_cymuHep: of course
<Highsight> I looked GreyGhost, I didn't see any documents for Gigabyte Software
<WaZ_> old_cymuHep: gcc
<Agrajag> g++
<old_cymuHep> and perl?
<genii> old_cymuHep: The kernel is also optimised for muli-processing tasks to reduce cpu load and also optimised for other things having to do with things like webserving and database serving and so on. Also the usual instal puts Perl and some servers by default like sshd
<payam> What is Mirc?
<tritium> old_cymuHep: you obviously need to do some searches through the packages.  There's everything you're looking for.
<payam> mIRC?
<tritium> !b-e > old_cymuHep
<tritium> (For starters)
<royel> lee___: you tried rebooting an resizing with the LiveCD again, perhaps it had an "accident" I've noticed some quirks with the partitioning tools on livecd's
<sharperguy> how do i set UK spellchecking in OOo, its only doing US at the mo :/
<genii> asti No, I am looking up the specs for the monitor they have and then manually computing the modes actually
<asti> genii, thx
<genii> asti np
<unop> old_cymuHep,  perl is generally not compiled
<wriwnas> good evening...
<GreyGhost> Highsight ,whats the model ..i've never used a wifi connection myself ..but could try to help..
<Highsight> thanks, I apprecate it GreyGhost
<Highsight> the model is GN-WI01GS
<Wrongway> can anyone help me? I've finally gotten audio to work for .mov files but it only works in mplayer. can anyone help me make it work for all players, or at least vlc?
<Highsight> full name is Gigabyte GN-WI01GS mini PCI WLAN Card(Turbo)
<lee___> yep. 3 times (thinking that the 3rd time might be the charm) no dice. the option to resize the existing partition simply isnt there. i checked availability in XP and i should be fine on space. i'm not asking it to do anything thats not avail. even tried chkdsk and defrag (some threads online said this might be the problem) nada.
<Kennie> Hi, If I wanna try setup a SSH connection to my ubuntu box from 192.168.1.x, then it takes ages before I get the password screen, what could cause this?
<wriwnas> does anybody know if Netgear WG511 works with ubuntu??  ?
<kitchen> Kennie: ssh -vvv
<old_cymuHep> unop
<dury> PHP, apache and MySQL great tools to administrate, develop website that's what I use
<old_cymuHep> how to compile it?
<Kennie> kitchen : using putty, not ssh client
<unop> Kennie,  it's likely that it takes quite a few seconds for sshd to resolve the name for 192.168.1.x
<Kennie> (openssh client i ment)
<tritium> old_cymuHep: compile what?
<zkline> Howdy.  I don't suppose anybody here is familiar with the accessibility stuff coded into the install CD?
<Zelda> brb
<Sephiroth> dury: ImageMagick for some graphical functions of php. :p
<old_cymuHep> perl
<unop> old_cymuHep,  compile perl??
<GreyGhost> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357291 Highsight ,maybe thtat will help ... but thats all i know..
<Kennie> yeah true unop, thinking that too, but not sure how to fix it
<Alam_Ubuntu> is the partition NTFS and had it been scan by Windows's chdsk/scandisk and clean?
<tritium> old_cymuHep: just install it instead
<old_cymuHep> ;(
<kitchen> Kennie:
<WaZ_> old_cymuHep: perl is parsed
<unop> old_cymuHep,  I think there's autility that comes with the perl package itself -- perlcc
<royel> sharperguy: these 2 links might be of help: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=32691&highlight=spellchecker+set+language , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280509
<gitche> there much better now kitchen won't make my irc client beep :)
<old_cymuHep> thats way i am reinstaling my ubuuntu-desktop
<old_cymuHep> because of perl
<unop> Kennie,  you can add an entry into your /etc/hosts for those IP addresses
<lee___> it is FAT32, formatted FAT32 thinking ubuntu would be able to see data there once setup.
<genii> old_cymuHep: Do you mean more how do you write programs in Perl?
<kitchen> gitche: :-P
<Kennie> unop : that works yes, but then I'll need to add each PC in the network
<sharperguy> royel, cheers, going now
<WaZ_> lee___: it should read Fat32
<lee___> GParted can see the drive, it just wont let me change the size
<dury> Sephiroth: what's that ImageMagic?
<kazim59> IcemanV9: hey !!
<kitchen> Kennie: I meant... I don't know then
<old_cymuHep> genii
<old_cymuHep> i mean
<old_cymuHep> to PERL works
<kazim59> IcemanV9: i got the problem fixed.... it was far bigger problem!
<Sephiroth> dury: PM
<unop> Kennie,  if you have a fairly large network then you need to run a DNS server in collusion with DHCP (i.e. dynamic DNS) to keep this resolution correct and upto-date
<lee___> thanks WaZ. know how to fix my problem or just correct my capitalization? :)
<WaZ_> dury: imagemagick is an image manipulation library for php and others
<IcemanV9> kazim59: yea? what's the solution?
<unop> old_cymuHep,  you arent making sense -- please explain (in a few more words) what exactly you intend to do with perl
<WaZ_> lee___: well I see no reason why it shouldn't work
<kazim59> IcemanV9: actually... when i ran something in csh... it ran a harddisk operation
<Highsight> does anyone know how I can verify weither my WiFi Card is supported?
<Highsight> is there a list or anything?
<kazim59> my pc hardlocked.... and so i had to turn it off directly..
<unop> Kennie,  without DNS, the only alternative is /etc/hosts (afaik)
<old_cymuHep> i am getting to run CS 1.6 server and i must runing PERL for setting UP PsyhoSTats
<kazim59> that made a particular block of my hda3 corrupt....
<dury> what's happen I mostly use cms like joomla
<Kennie> unop : ok, thanks for your help
<sebrock> How do I create a starter/launcher for tomboy? It doesnt seem to work form me with just "tomboy"
<lee___> WaZ - me either, that's why i'm here, asking questions on this channel.
<kazim59> IcemanV9: i checked the kern.log .. it said "Drive SeekComplete UncorrectableError" and showed a sector number tooo
<old_cymuHep> unop, i am getting to run CS 1.6 server and i must runing PERL for setting UP PsyhoSTats
<unop> old_cymuHep,  yes, ok, but perl is already installed on most systems, most of the time
<sharperguy> royel, Ah ha, its all windows fault for not making it easy to set that :P got it now
<dury> great cms
<kazim59> IcemanV9: I tried to dd from that sector .... but got the same reading error
<royel> sharperguy: yeah, I read taht part! :)
<defrysk> sebrock, rightclick panel > add > select tomboy
<dury> WaZ: what you think about it?
<kazim59> IcemanV9: i wrote on that sector from /dev/zero
<WaZ_> dury: about what?
<gavintlgold> fixed my sound problem... bye guys
<kazim59> IcemanV9: reboot.. and all's fine now
<dury> WaZ: Joomla -> www.joomla.org
<sebrock> hmm.. delfrysk. Ok... I want it to be in my gDeslket laucherbar
<sebrock> just drag?
<genii> old_cymuHep: For it to work with the apache webserver do: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2      then when you write your perl programs put them in /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<unop> old_cymuHep,  you can check perl's version, at your command line/terminal type  perl -e 'print $] '
<IcemanV9> kazim59: wow. glad you got it fixed. hope you fix the script that you ran in csh. :)
<Nanobot> If you remove a repository from apt, what's the most effective way to remove any trace of that repository. Apt keeps wanting to upgrade to a (broken) version from the repository that I removed instead of the (working) version in my other repositories.
<kazim59> IcemanV9: some apt-get files got corrupted... i overwrote 512bytes
<WaZ_> dury: im not a big fan of premade websites
<eXistenZ> Why when I extract files with unicode filenames that are compressed in zip/rar files, I see vague "boxes" instead?
<pavs> what if my system gets compromised (someone gets/cracks the root password) is it possible to setup a second password for deleting a specific file by root? in simple terms Even as a root I want to be prompted for a password before deleting a file. Maybe there is no built in function for this linux, but how about other softwares?
<AlexC_> Nanobot: if Apt is still looking for the repository, then you didn't remove it.
<kazim59> IcemanV9: now can you tell me if there's a way to get apt-get working? it doesn't do anything now coz i overwrote its file!
<dury> WaZ: so you do your own sites using apache, php, perl, mysql
<IcemanV9> kazim59: apt-get autoclean would clean it up a bit, too.
<royel> Nanobot: did you do: apt-get update ?
<unop> pavs,  create another user that is member of the admin group -- if your primary user gets compromised you can log on with this one
<y0hm> pavs : you can setup "rm" to prompt before removal ..
<WaZ_> dury: well I don't have a fixed IP so just php/mysql/css, yes
<genii> I think you can still use dpkg to reinstall apt-get
<gitche> pavs: just use sudo instead of root and you will have a log of everything that happens with sudo also
<kazim59> IcemanV9: it was not the script... it was some file operation going on by apt-get when pc hanged and i turned off directly... that corrupted a sector
<dury> WaZ: locally?
<unop> gitche,  except when you invoke a root shell using  sudo -i/-s
<WaZ_> dury: lets move to offtopic ;-)
<dury> WaZ: I mean in your box?
<dury> WaZ: ok
<royel> WaZ_: dyndns.com  or no-ip.com could be your friend for a static IP ;)
<zx64> Is there a way to configure grub to boot iso images directly?  (I'm fed up of burning images to a cdrw)  The results I've seen on the web involve extracting the kernel, but I want to chainload Ubuntu's isolinux
<dury> WaZ: you absolutely right
<kazim59> IcemanV9: it says Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<gitche> unop: but you have a log of someone doing that command though
<atrus> pavs: if someone has root, they have absolute power on your machine. that's the definition of root, and nothing's likely to stop that. if you have mission-critical data, make sure you're doing frequent backups
<sebrock> How do I create a starter/launcher in gDesklets for tomboy? It doesnt seem to work form me with just "tomboy" as command?
<IcemanV9> kazim59: apt-get doesn't work anymore? try sudo aptitude install apt (it should repair apt-get, i believe)
<finalbeta> reinstall
<AlexC_> IcemanV9: aptitude reinstall
<pavs> can I make rm to prompt for password before removal? or prompt for confirmation
<Nanobot> Maybe my problem is something else. I was playing around with my X11 configuration trying to get Beryl to work an alternate way. In the process I set up some repository that had linux-restricted-modules updates. My X11 configuration broken and I tried to revert, changed back the setting in xorg.conf, removed the repository, aptitude update/upgrade and such, but it's still broken.
<WaZ_> dury: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zx64> pavs: rm -i will prompt
<IcemanV9> kazim59: sudo aptitude reinstall apt (thank you, guys)
<dury> WaZ: never mind I'm comfortable here
<unop> gitche,  yes, but just that tho -- after that he can do anything within the shell and you wont know -- so for that case, even su can be logged .. the logging shouldnt be the primary detterent for an outsider, the right security should be
<kazim59> same thing... Segmentation faulty tree.... 50%
<WaZ_> dury: okay
<AlexC_> pavs: I'm not sure how to setup Alias, but you can alias "rm" to "rm -i "so that even when you do "rm" it will act like "rm -i"
<kazim59> IcemanV9: same 50% thing
<dury> WaZ: do you usually use ubuntu?
<Nanobot> I got it to work by manually downgrading the linux-restricted-modules and related packages to 2.6.17.10, but it still wants me to upgrade to .11
<royel> zx64: there was a page on "howtoforge.com" that showed how to do that, boot .iso's, might try looking that up
<pavs> alexc interesting, i know how to setup alias i think i will do that
<unop> alias rm='rm -iv'
<IcemanV9> kazim59: recovery mode might be the way to do it?
<zx64> royel: Ok, thanks.
<pavs> zx64 tnx
<sebrock> Please someone...How do I create a starter/launcher in gDesklets for tomboy? It doesnt seem to work form me with just "tomboy" as command?
<AlexC_> !repeat | sebrock
<ubotu> sebrock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marimn> hola alberto
<Nanobot> I assumed that 2.6.17.10 is the latest version in the official Edgy repositories. Am I wrong?
<WaZ_> dury: we're off topic, this channel is for help
<pavs> unop tnx
<JeremyB> WHere Can i get testing release - I dont see it on the site - post 6.10
<WaZ_> Nanobot: 2.6.17.11 is latest
<sebrock> AlexC_, I know this question is an easy one, creating a launcher...
<royel> !feisty | JeremyB
<ubotu> JeremyB: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<marimn> me puede hablar alguien en espaol
<dury> yo
<IcemanV9> !es | marimn
<ubotu> marimn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nanobot> Hm.. 2.6.17.11 seems to break X, and that just started happening when I temporarily screwed with my repositories
<AlexC_> sebrock: if you know it's easy that implies you know the anwser so why are you asking a question when you already know the anwser :P
<dury> marimn: ke sucede?
<marimn> como entro en esos canales
<kazim59> IcemanV9: that didnt work... googling tells me that files in /var/cache/apt are corrupt
<WaZ_> Nanobot: have you installed restricted kernel modules for 17.11 ?
<marimn>  de donde esres dury
<dury> marimn: en ke canales te refieres?
<AlexC_> !es | marimn
<ubotu> marimn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bissen> hi, i have an ftp site and am getting a lot of Administrator login attempts from the same ip.  do you know a way to block an ip after so many failed attempts?
<alessandro> buonasera a tutti
<Nanobot> WaZ_: I did
<marimn> no se donde estoy
<IcemanV9> kazim59: sudo aptitude autoclean OR apt-get autoclean (or clean)
<AlexC_> !es | marimn
<Nanobot> Maybe it's nvidia-glx that's screwy
<ubotu> marimn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AlexC_> marimn:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Nanobot> I have nvidia-glx 1.0.9746+2
<kazim59> IcemanV9: now i've got it working... i moved files in /var/cache/apt as something else and apt-get update
<kazim59> IcemanV9: that autoclean or reinstall are giving "segmentation faulty tree" error
<betatux> bissen, which ftp server are you using ? i'm sure some ftp server offer the option to lock accounts for a certain periode after entering wrong credentials
<Nanobot> Er, nvidia-glx 1.0.9746+2.6.17.7-11.1-9746
<WaZ_> Nanobot: hmmm
<JeremyB> is compsite extension working out of the box for ATI in fiesty?
<marimn> sos
<IcemanV9> kazim59: arrrg! ;)
<kazim59> IcemanV9: but thanks anyway... the problem is fixed... the package listing files were corrupt
<marimn> y esto que es
<alessandro> n
<AlexC_> marimn: !!!!! /join #ubuntu-es  ... third time now
<AlexC_> JeremyB: #ubuntu+1
<Nastasia> Hi
<Nanobot> nvidia-glx was the only other thing I got from that now-removed repository
<IcemanV9> JeremyB: it would be better to ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<WaZ_> Nanobot: have you tried reinstalling it?
<marimn> Alexc ayudame
<sebrock> AlexC_, no it doesnt, I have tried but it does not work... therefor I ask, would be stupid to do otherwise
<kazim59> what is #ubuntu+1?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about sos messages from spain
<unop> bissen,  is this a public FTP site? does it need to be visible to the world? you can set it up so that only the people who know a FTP server exists at your site can access it via port knocking or ssh
<Amon-san> what is the difference from #ubuntu to #ubuntu+1 ?
<Nanobot> WaZ_: I'll try
<AlexC_> kazim59: Fesity channel
<genii> kazim59: It's the channel for Feisty
<IcemanV9> !fiesty | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<zx64> royel: Lovely, howtoforge seems to have died just as I searched...
<Nastasia> I installed Ubuntu on my 2nd harddrive to test it, but I need to get rid of it completely so that I will only have 2 NTFS partitions with windows on the first. Is there any way to uninstall it? I tried just whipping it out but the computer didn't boot anymore because the boot-screen was deleted I think.
<AlexC_> Amon-san: #ubuntu is current realse support, #ubuntu+1 is fesity disccusion
<marimn> no me alluda nadie
<Amon-san> i c
<kazim59> wow! nice name... fiesty fawn
<AlexC_> !es | marimn
<ubotu> marimn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kazim59> wonder who gives these names... dapper edgy fiesty
<WaZ_> Nastasia: you need to repair your windows partition from the windows CD, reinstall the MBR
<genii> Some animal nut obviously
<betatux> Nastasia, Boot from a windows cd into msdos and type : fdisk /MBR
<Nanobot> Will the next version be a gopher?
<zx64> Btw, "Feisty" not "fiesty"
<AlexC_> Nanobot: the letter G has already been taken by Grumpy Groundhog, a developer release that is ... well, never released really.
* genii waits for the Cwazy Wabbit release
<dury> marimn: estas en el canal de ubuntu
<AlexC_> genii: all release have the same letter for each word .. so that will never appear :P
<dury> marimn: estas ahi? :)
<Nastasia> What will I need to do after fdisk /MBR?
<marimn> si
<WaZ_> Nastasia: just reboot
<AlexC_> dury: do you speak the language marimn speaks?
<marimn> pero esto donde hantes
<genii> AlexC_ Heh too bad it's a great name
<betatux> Nastasia, after clearing the master boot record you have put the partition you wish to boot from into bootable mode , in other words , enable the boot flag
<feross> Nastasia: well, ms-sys will also fix the mbr .. just a suggestion instead of having to boot windows
<Nastasia> But will it do anything bad to my windows installation and other data?
<j0e_x> edgy xubuntu on satellite w/256 ram. lxdoom laggy as heck. everything else is ok. lxdoom probs?
<AlexC_> dury: if so - tell him/her to go into #ubuntu-es or what ever langauge they speak. This is an English only support channel.
<dury> AlexC: yeah
<dury> AlexC: ok I will
<AlexC_> AlexC_ not AlexC! :P
<WaZ_> Nastasia: no
<betatux> Nastasia, no , fdisk /MBR will clear the master boot record , i believe windows installs it's bootloader onto the superblocks of the windows partition
<dury> AlexC_: sorry mate!
<Nastasia> Okay
<Nastasia> Thank you guys
<AlexC_> dury: hehe,
<j0e_x> fdisk /MBR will work
<Amon-san> I HAVE A WIN/ ubuntu dual boot. works like a charm
<dury> marimn: vete a /j #ubuntu-es
<WaZ_> betatux: I think she has no idea what a superblock is ;-)
<Amon-san> oop sorry for caps
<unop> betatux,  it installs ntldr on the mbr itself
<Amon-san> setup made an entry in GRUB for XP automatically
<kazim59> IcemanV9: thanks for your help....
<Nanobot> I have a feeling that may have worked. I was in fact using a version of nvidia-glx above what my current repositories offer.
<genii> betatux That command was obsoleted after dos7 (95/98) now you have to do the recovery console and do fixmbr and so on
* Nanobot restarts
<CapaH> Hey, what is a quick mouse-trick to maximize a window in Ubuntu? In windows you could for instance double click the title bar -- how do you do it in Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> kazim59: sure.
<dury> teclea -> /j #ubuntu-es
<betatux> i see
<AlexC_> CapaH: double click the window border
<dury> marimn: kedo klaro chee o no?
<WaZ_> genii: it should still work tho shouldn't it?
<CapaH> Alam_Ubuntu: doesn't seem to work -- I am using KDE/Beryl if that makes a difference
<betatux> it's been a long time since i've used fdisk /mbr :D , been running windows free since 2006
<livium> hello
<genii> WaZ Not if you try something like that on a NTFS made mbr
<dyrne> betatux: wow 2 month ;p
<livium> cineva din romania
<betatux> a year and 2 months
<betatux> dumbass :P
<AlexC_> CapaH: I take it you meant me :P Erm .. havn't got Beryl enabled atm (it's broke) but, it should be in the options somewhere, by default it's set to Shade
<WaZ_> genii: then Nastasia will be back :D
<genii> heh
<betatux> if you're getting segmentation faults when starting beryl try to remove ~/.beryl
<zx64> royel: Ok, about to try this: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro#comment-12900
<dury> marimn: are u there?
<Zelda> can someone help me with getting a VM running?
<Zelda> I just installed VMware-player, I then created a vm from easyvmx.com.
<Zelda> but, it will not boot off of cd. WTF?
<AlexC_> !enter | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zelda> sorry.
<Zelda> someone can PM me and help me. Thanks
<rosare> habla alguien en espaol
<AlexC_> !es | rosare
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> rosare: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dannielle> anyone else have trouble using picasa in windows when viewing an ext3 partition?
<AlexC_> !anyone | dannielle
<ubotu> dannielle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<j0e_x> edgy xubuntu on satellite w/256 ram. lxdoom laggy as heck. everything else is ok.
<dannielle> the real question:  Picasa hard locks in windows when viewing ext3 partitions... but works fine in wine when in ubuntu... just curious if this is just me or what
<Zelda> will someone help me with VM-player
<dannielle> Zelda, in feisty?  if so, it's b0rked
<lee___> ubotu, i think you're on the wrong channel. you are on #ubuntu, but you meant to join #meanbastard
<Zelda> Dannielle :Negative, in Edgy
<AlexC_> #ubuntu+1 for Feisty :P
<tritium> lee___: take it easy
<AlexC_> !bot | lee___
<ubotu> lee___: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Agrajag> haha
<dannielle> Zelda, what's the problem?  sudo apt-get install vmware-player ... then run 'vmplayer' :)
<lee___> lolz
<AlexC_> lee___: it's a bot :P also, watch you're language
<genii> Are you using the ext3 driver for windows from http://www.fs-driver.org/ when accessing the ext partition from native windoze?
* dannielle doesn't think bastard is part of the 7 bad words
<genii> ^dannielle
<linuxuser2907> im tyrying abuse
<Zelda> yeah. Done that. I try to run win98, with the cd in there, and nothing happens. It tells me no bootable cd found.
<dannielle> genii, yep :)
<tritium> dannielle: what makes you think there are only seven?
* dannielle is not offended by any of them
<Xanatus> hello
<AlexC_> dannielle: that's you. Others may be and this channel needs to be kept clean from language like that,
<tritium> Too bad, dannielle.  Foul language is against the Code of Conduct for this channel.
<Xanatus> can someone help me ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AlexC_> !anyone | Xanatus
<ubotu> Xanatus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dannielle> well shit!  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-173-254-148.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by tritium
<bjornolai> is there a way of finding which updates were  performed on my system yesterday?
<AlexC_> haha
<genii> dannielle btw If you tell me how much ram the video card has I can still work on that 1440x900 puzzle for you
<The_Rebel> hey guys i finally got fglrxinfo to display the correct info, i've installed beryl and everything else but when i enable beryl everything goes white
<royel> !ohmy | dannielle
<ubotu> dannielle: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lee___> lol. awesome
<Xanatus> heh
<Xanatus> ok
<a5benwillis> Is anyone here familier with the pam_ncp_auth.so module?????? Specifically to authenticate SSH sessoins in Edubuntu. I Can't get SSH to work with this module and wonder if someone elsehas been successful.
<Xanatus> i'm trying to make my sound work
<Xanatus> i can get sound from build in laptop speakers
<AlexC_> The_Rebel: I just updated my Beryl to latest version and everything is White aswell. I'm not sure how to fix it, though.
<Xanatus> but i can't make my connected speakers work
<genii> a5benwillis: Geez still no joy eh?
<Xanatus> i went as far as modprobe
<chrisnias> quit
<Xanatus> in the alsa drivers
<Xanatus> but then i get errors
<Slart> AlexC_: ask in ubuntu-effects.. it's a known problem with solutions
<a5benwillis> genii: None, I've been searching google for two weeks
<royel> !enter | Xanatus
<ubotu> Xanatus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kazim59> is there any command that can tell me what block/sector a particular file in my harddisk is occupying?
<Zelda> dannielle: Did you get that or what?
<a5benwillis> genii: I've even emailed the ncpfs maintainer
<The_Rebel> i deleted a few libglmesa or w/e they were called from my fglrx folder in X11.. could that be the problem?
<nowherema1> hello, I have a problem with gparted, I'm trying to resize a NTSF partition, and gparted runs into problems, where can I get help?
<AlexC_> The_Rebel: I doubt it, since when I updated mine it went all White ... lets go in #ubuntu-effects and see :P
<Xanatus> my bad...
<The_Rebel> maybe theres a problem with DRI
<genii> a5benwillis: Is there some man page or doc with switch descriptions? I may give it another go
<Slart> AlexC_: I even think there's a nice bot command for it.. !whitescreen or something like that
<AlexC_> Slart: cool, I'll go check
<The_Rebel> kk AlexC_
<AlexC_> Slart: need my daily dose of Wobbly windows
<a5benwillis> genii: let me get you the url
<tevfikt> Hi everybody.
<AlexC_> hi,
<genii> a5benwillis: OK
<Jochus> damn, what's the fucking difference between edgy and dapper?
<royel> !hi | tevfikt
<Jochus> i can't find it on google :s
<ubotu> tevfikt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AlexC_> !ohmy | Jochus
<a5benwillis> genii: http://prope.insa-lyon.fr/~ppollet/netware/ncpfs/pamncp/auth/
<Ratrophy> what's up with the ubuntu-server install on sparc making my video display bleed to white?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d54C5DA99.access.telenet.be]  by tritium
<ubotu> Jochus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zelda> Do i need to create an .iso of my win98 cd, or can I use it like a live cd in VMware-Player?
<Slart> AlexC_: hehe.. can't live without'em
<genii> a5benwillis: Reading, back shortly
<nowherema1> It's currently trying again, it's been running for some time, anyone want to help me, please?
<AlexC_> nowherema1: Sorry, we are not physic. Please ask a question :P
<Xanatus> ok... so... i got my sound working from built in speakers, but they don't work on my speakers that are connected to my laptop... i downloaded the alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-lib from the alsa website, and did the compiling up to the modprobe section... but then i get errors... and being a linux noob i have no idea how to solve them
<Zelda> Do I need to create a seperate partition to install 98 on?
<Agrajag> Zelda: You cannot creeate new virtual machines in vmware player.
<tevfikt> I have performance trouble with my ubuntu..
<Agrajag> Zelda: However, you can do that with VMWare Server, which is also free.
<Zelda> I created a vm in easyvmx
<nowherema1> Sorry, it worked itself out it seems!
<Agrajag> oh
<Hasrat_Usa> how to identify an operator of a particular room in freenode?
<dyrne> Jochus: dapper is the long term support version. it wont have all the latest and greatest packages but will be kept up to date. edgy support is 6 mo until next ver  which is april
<Pici> nowherema1: Maybe we are psychic then ;)
<Agrajag> then, did that create a virtual disk for you?
<Zelda> and it tells me that I dont have a bootable cd rom
<Zelda> yes.
<Xanatus> can anyone help me out with the sound problem ?
<nowherema1> Pici: Most certainly!
<Zelda> not an iso though. it created a vmx
<royel> AlexC_: I am, cause I knew you meant psychic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Agrajag> do you have multiple CD drives, and is vmware pointing at te right one?
<genii> a5benwillis: Ok, and do you remember the pastebin that pam.d/ssh was at?
<nowherema1> Ill probably come back if I get more problems.
<Agrajag> Well it wouldn't be an iso, that's for CD images.
<Zelda> here, pm me will ya
<Lightenix> hi, can anyone tell me why i my x server wont work? i am using GF3 Ti200  log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6902/  current config file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6903/
<warlock> how to see all ports that are currently being used?
<AlexC_> royel: what's physic then ? :P Ohhh. doh ... Physics, chemistry ... durr how can I mix that up! ><
<Hasrat_Usa> okay. so tritium is an operator. and an operator in freenode would have the '@' attached to his/her nick.
<zx64> warlock: netstat
<Xanatus> also
<tritium> Hasrat_Usa: and?
<royel> AlexC_: let me refer to my psychic powers for that answer! :)
<fbarc> Anyone know how to fix this problem? "permission denied: /dev/modem"
<Xanatus> what i have is a intel 945gm chipset
<AlexC_> fbarc: use Sudo
<ardchoille> Hasrat_Usa: That's *if* he is opped. Most ops don't stay opped unless they need to.
<AlexC_> !sudo | fbarc
<nowherema1> How big should the linux-swap be nowadays? Ive got 1024+256 mb ram right now
<ubotu> fbarc: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yell0w> nowherema1, it's good enough
<fbarc> AlexC_:  So I gotta run gnomeppp with SUDO to get my modem to dial?
<AlexC_> fbarc: oh no no, don't do that
<nowherema1> That was "real" ram
<sparrw> i want to "join" my ubuntu box to an opendirectory for the purpose of login and password.  it would be nice if any OD user could log into my box and get a fresh account, or a copy of their domain account, or use their domain account directly.  tips?
<Xanatus> and this is my audio device
<Xanatus> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nowherema1> yell0w: that wasnt the swap,
<Xanatus> does anyone know how to make that work ?
<yell0w> nowherema1, then you don't even need swap
<yell0w> lol
<nowherema1> yell0w: really?
<fbarc> AlexC_:  Isn't there a chmod command I can run so that my user account use the /dev/modem to dial the internet?
<GreyGhost> Xanatus ,make what work ?
<nowherema1> yell0w: gparted tells me to get atleast 1024
<zx64> It's worth having some swap
<yell0w> nowherema1, just run it for a couples of days and see how much swap in used, then you'll see what i mean
<sapo> hi, how can i search for the installed package with its name using apt-get? i want to know which firebird server version i have installed
<AlexC_> sapo: you use apt-cache search
<nowherema1> yell0w: ok,
<yell0w> nowherema1, it's just a crying baby
<tuxcrafter> question i am testing a separate usb numeric keypad and have a normal ps2 keyboard, now i have this behavior. There is a numlock light  and button on the keypad and the keyboard. If I enable the keypad numlock on the keypad the light go's on. On the keyboard the light is off because the numlock keys are disabled on the keyboard. Now if I press a button on the keypad. The numlock light on the keyboard turns on if a button is pressed!! It is v
<yell0w> =)
<zx64> http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html
<AlexC_> sapo: sorry, misread you're question.
<disasm> when I have my firewire drive plugged in on startup, it's recognized as sda, instead of sdc, I assume this has to do with sbp2 loading before my scsi controller in initramfs, any solutions? I'm heading to class now, so msg me, or include my name in message to kick in the highlight
<royel> fbarc: usermod
<Pici> sapo: dpkg-query -s packagename
<nowherema1> is there any current downsides with Fat32 right now?
<yell0w> nowherema1, i'm running with 256mb ram and 800 mb swap, and most of the time it's around 10% swap is used
<sapo> AlexC_: but apt-cache search shows everything, i want to know which one is installed
<nowherema1> I like it bcause both windows and linux can access it.
<AlexC_> sapo: yeah, I mis-read you're question, sorry
<sapo> Pici: thanx
<fbarc> royel:  usermod?
<nowherema1> yell0w: okay :)
<old_cymuHep> so now
<ardchoille> sapo: To show the state of an app, use: apt-cache policy appname
<Pici> sapo: Sorry, that should be -S not -s
<ucordes> How do I disable automatic enumeration in Open Office? (please don't refer to the documentation; wasn't able to find anything there)
<royel> fbarc: to change/alter a users groups, you can use: usermod
<sparrw> tuxcrafter: numlock state exists in the computer, not the individual keyboards.  your keypad is turning it on, but your pc isnt telling your keyboard about it until it gets an actual key event.  likely cause is broken or incommunicado keyboard drivers
<royel> fbarc: or use >system >administration >users an groups from within your gui
<old_cymuHep> i instaled ubuntu-server than updatet to ubuntu-desktop, so it automaticly runs to desktop but how i can run my ubuntu in white on black mod?
<fbarc> royel:  How would I use it in this situation?
<genii> a5benwillis: Still here?
<sparrw> old_cymuHep: ctrl-alt-F1 gets you a terminal without killing X.  you want to boot completely without X?
<niq> any ACPI experts around?  My desktop box won't restart after "Suspend".  That is to say, it won't even give me a BIOS screen!
<old_cymuHep> sparrw yes
<Dr_willis> niq,  thats a good one.. had a laptop dd that once.. i had to rempve the battery for a few sec...
<Dr_willis> niq,  unplug it from the wall for a bit.
<Xanatus> is it ok if i paste the error i'm getting for modprobe here so that if anyone knows what's wrong they can tell me what to do ?
<niq> this is the desktop, and it's unplugged right now ...
<royel> fbarc: I would guess add the group you need your user to have access to to that particular user.
* niq on IRC from the laptop
<old_cymuHep> and when i used  ctrl-alt-F1 how i can get back to desktop????
<old_cymuHep> and i need to run ubuntu without X...
<ardchoille> old CTRL+ALT+F7
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  alt ctrl-f7 normally
<old_cymuHep> thnx
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  kill the kdm/gdm service is one way to disable X
<fbarc> royel:  Martian_modem created the /dev/modem file running as su. Now I need to access it as the user.
<old_cymuHep> other?
<old_cymuHep> how to kill him???
<old_cymuHep> to work property
<HymnToLife> old_cymuHep, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Lightenix> can anyone help me with installing nvidia gf3 ti 200 ? i am getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6902/ when i try to run it with this xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6903/
<old_cymuHep> its the way to kill?
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  clarify what you are trying to do exactly.. and use complete sentenses/questions..
<niq> Aha.  That may have fixed it.  Plug it in again, and it asks for a boot device ... which means I have a startingpoint:-)
<Xanatus> nobody wants to help me ... *cries*
<Dr_willis>  sudo /etc/inid.d/SERVICENAME  stop  (is often used)
* dyrne kicks Xanatus while hes down
<Dr_willis> Xanatus,  give a summary perhaps..
<Xanatus> i did
<Xanatus> twice
<dyrne> !paste | Xanatus  :)
* niq closes laptop while he tries again
<ubotu> Xanatus  :): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<old_cymuHep> i need to run my ubuntu only in white on black mod without X, but there is times i will need X...
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  you mean in the 'console' mode?
<old_cymuHep> yap
<old_cymuHep> ;)
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  disable the gdm/kdm/xdm service
<old_cymuHep> its the right word ;)
<royel> fbarc: I cant be sure, but try the users an groups tool, select the user in question, click properties, an under the user priviledges tab, try placing a tick in the box for "use serial devices such as modems,etc" an also the box for "use tools that establish dial up connections"
<Dr_willis> whatever one you are using.
<old_cymuHep> how?
<old_cymuHep> i can disable it?
<Dr_willis> of course you can disable it.. :) i just delete the rc.d script - but i think theres some helper tool also for it.. just not sure what ones are installed by default
<comforteagle> how do I install fuse on ubuntu6.10?
<zx64> royel: Darn, the config options given there are specifically for grub4dos.  On the plus side, grub2 has "loopback".
<Dr_willis> may want to read up on the 'sysv' init system -  someone in here may rember the rc update command.
<old_cymuHep> Dr_willis how to disable?
<GreyGhost> night all ...
<ardchoille> Dr_willis , old_cymuHep One of the helper tools is  sysv-rc-conf
<royel> zx64: the one on howtoforge was specifically for ubuntu.. might try that site again an see if you can access it
<meff> hi all .. whats the command to generate a UUID for fstab?
<a5benwillis> genii: Im here
<old_cymuHep> SOMEONE CAN TELL HOW TO DISABLE gdm????
<sparrw> old_cymuHep: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  yelling like that tends to get you ignreored
<sparrw> old_cymuHep: that disables it for this boot only.  if you dont want it to start when you reboot...  ask again  :)
<ardchoille> sparrw: He wants to disable it perm
<genii> a5benwillis: Quote from site on T switch (enable telnet and ssh) " With openssh , automagic account creation does not work, since ssh dameon first peeks into the local database to fetch credentials before calling PAM. If account does not exist, it refuses connection."
<Dr_willis> meff,  check out /dev/drives/by-uuid
<dick> hello all
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  i normally just delete the  /etc/rc2.d/S99xdm       file
<demio> hey guys
<jharr> comforteagle: apt-get install fusesmb, or whatever thing you want to use with fuse.
<demio> do you know how to make ubuntu write to a hfs+ partition?
<jharr> comforteagle: apt-get search fuse for a list of fuse modules
<old_cymuHep> Dr_willis yes but i will need it later
<Dr_willis> meff,  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ardchoille> old_cymuHep: You can install sysv-rc-conf and use it to enable/disable services. It's a nice cli tool for that.
<old_cymuHep> Dr_willis ???
<ardchoille> !sysv-rc-conf
<dick> I have a digital camra... any ideas how to get the photos from it to my computer? Linux does not recognize it
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  you can always do 'startx' from the shell.
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<meff> thanks, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> meff,  i discovered that nifty area by accident the other day. :)
<old_cymuHep> Dr_willis even if i delet that file?
<a5benwillis> genii: I saw that, and, I'vetried to get clerification from the maintainer since that doc is based on a older version circa 2002
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  or just move the file then move it back
<nowherema1> Will ubuntu gui install auto-enable a bootloader that can start both windows xp and ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  yes...  try it and see.
<capone> hi all
<Dr_willis> nowherema1,  the live cd installer should do that..
<nowherema1> I really hope that :O
<Dr_willis> nowherema1,  i cant think of a disrto/installer that dosetn to it..
<genii> a5benwillis: As well it looks like some syntax for uid switch and some others are improper in your file. In the doc requires : after the letter for instance
<Dr_willis> some are smarter then others.. :) but they all at least do the basics..
<capone> who knows something on mysql?
<nowherema1> where should the boot flag be placed btw? I have both ubuntu and windows on the same hdd
<jannu1> can some1 help me, where i can get rblibtorrent so i can install qbittorrent?
<Dr_willis> nowherema1,  im not sure it matters with linux.. leave the windows partition bootable.
<noiano> hello
<Dr_willis> !find libtorrent
<ubotu> Found: libtorrent7, libtorrent7-dev
<nowherema1> I flagged the windows partiton "boot"
<Dr_willis> jannu1,  not in the repos.. i would guess use the source.
<noiano> I am running a ssh server: how can I view the server keys' fingerprint?
<ubu> buntu-se
<dick> I have a digital camera ... any ideas how to get the photos from it to my computer? Linux does not recognize it
<Xanatus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6905/
<Xanatus> ok there's my problem
<Xanatus> and the info i have in it
<YangYin> hey guys how would I go about getting XGL with compiz to work with ubuntu... a tutorial page please?
<noiano> dick: you only have to mount the medium
<kitche> !xgl | YangYin
<ubotu> YangYin: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Meshezabeel> woohoo finally got my all-in-wonder ve working
<YangYin> kitche: thanks
<ardchoille> YangYin: That's probably in the topic of #ubuntu-effects
<Slart> YangYin: ask in #ubuntu-effects instead.
<dyrne> dick: apt-cache search digital camera     there are some custom apps for cameras you cant just mount
<genii> a5benwillis: If you like I will make an altered file of what you had in your pam.d/ssh file with what seems to me the proper switch syntax but no other changes and re-pastebin itfor you to try. you could make a backup of it first of course to revert if necessary
<killux_> how do you force an install, apt-get skipps mplayer
<dick> ok
<Xanatus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6906/
<dick> i am a real newb
<Xanatus> that one has a bit more info
<old_cymuHep> HOW I CAN MANAGE MY DATABASES IN MYSQL i installed ubuntu-server
<dick> so where do i fine apt-cache
<dick> ?
<killux_> how do you force an install, apt-get skipps mplayer
<Xanatus> will someone PLZ help me? been trying to solve this for almost 4 days now
<tonyyarusso> dick: /var/cache/apt or some such
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  i would have to say go get a Mysql book  and start reading..   perhaps find a front end or 2.
<dick> ok
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  and pry that caps lock key off your keyboard.
<Mez> !caps | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: hehe
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: #mysql
<a5benwillis> genii: Please do
<Meshezabeel> dick you know how to use command line?
<dick> yeah
<Meshezabeel> dick, just type apt-cache there it should be in path
<genii> a5benwillis: OK, back shortly
<Dr_willis> Xanatus,  you just have some normal speakers plugged into your headphone jack on the laptop?
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_ that is mirc channeL?
<Xanatus> yeah
<Xanatus> er... they're subwofer if that matters..
<dick> thx
<a5benwillis> genii: thx
<genii> a5benwillis: Also you may want to examine the file /var/log/secure  if it exists. The verbose logging switch you have on may have put something useful there
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: an IRC channel, yes. mIRC is an IRC Client. #mysql is a IRC channel on the freenode network
<a5benwillis> genii: It puts the logs in /var/log/auth.log
<old_cymuHep> how i can manage my databases in MYSQL i have installed ubuntu-server?!
<Dr_willis> Xanatus,  possible the mixercontroll are minimized?
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: install phpmyadmin
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_ ;)
<Xanatus> what ?
<comforteagle> I apt-get'd fuse-utils... where are the fuse headers/library?
<Xanatus> i'm a linux noob
<Dr_willis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jmazaredo> if the nvidia logo is showing at my screen, the nvidia driver is loaded right?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. not a good factoid.
<killux_> i have mplayer and mozzila plugin installed but i still cant watch videos!!!
<genii> a5benwillis: The doc says "-d 	 turn on debugging output (this will really fill /var/log/secure)"
<killux_> it worked on dapper
<killux_> but now i upgraded to edgy it doesnt work!
<old_cymuHep> how i can install phpmyadmin??? with command?
<a5benwillis> genii: in a debian install maybe but not in ubuntu.
<genii> a5benwillis: Ah,OK :)
<royel> Xanatus: run: alsamixer from a console an check levels an Mutes "denoted by a M" on your outputs
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/apt.html once you've read that, install "phpmyadmin"
<killux_> i have mplayer and mozzila plugin installed but i still cant watch videos!!!
<killux_> i need help
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  i think you need to go read some ubuntu beginner guides. to learn the fundamentals of the system
<Xanatus> nothing is muted
<Xanatus> and in alsa mixer i only see master and PCM and capture
<Xanatus> and that's it
<a5benwillis> genii: About the switches. I dont see anywhere that it mentions using a colon other than in the UNIX NDS8 Zenux attributes
<AlexC_> !enter | Xanatus
<ubotu> Xanatus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xanatus> >.<
<a5benwillis> genii: Since I pass the attributes with the -z switch no colon is reqd
<killux_> how can i check if i have everything i need for streaming videos?
<AlexC_> killux_ try to stream a video...
<killux_> i did
<killux_> but it doesnt work
<Dr_willis> AlexC_,  you beat me to that..
<Dr_willis> :)
<AlexC_> hehe
<royel> Xanatus: using the "Tab" key may reveal more options
<killux_> i have mplayer and mozilla plugin installed
<killux_> but it still doesnt work
<Xanatus> yeah tried that
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_ yes but link?
<dyrne> killux_: w32codecs installed?
<Xanatus> but under [ALL] 
<a5benwillis> genii: "switches:
<a5benwillis> As usual, switches are a single letter with a '-'. With switches that accept arguments, do not put any space between the letter and the arguments. "
<killux_> shudnt they come installed with mplayer in apt-get
<Xanatus> there's only MASTER , PCM and CAPTURE
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: link to what? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/apt.html <--- READ
<killux_> dyrne:^^^
<dyrne> killux_: theyre nonfree you have to download the dev file and do sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<demio> guys
<ubu> How do I do to uninstall Thunderbird compltey???
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_ link to install phpmyadmin
<killux_> where can i get the dep
<demio> HFS+ & ubuntu anyone?
<dyrne> killux_: s/dev/deb
<killux_> *.deb
<Dr_willis> Xanatus,  try the alsamixer program in a terminal, and either use the tab, or right arror key to be sure other sliders are not to the right side.
<dyrne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<killux_> i dont feel like building from source mplayer that is
<apolo> hi guys how can i set my CLASSPATH for jdbc to connect to mysql ?
<genii> a5benwillis: Yes I'm scrutinizing the CFLAGS and so on sections right now. Very dry reading I must say
<Xanatus> i used alsamixer in the terminal...
<ardchoille> ubu: How did you install it?
<dyrne> killux_: its a simple download see ubotu's message
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: you need to read up on the basics of Linux. That lin _tells you_ how to install software, so please read the link I gave you and also all of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<ucordes> Are there no open office professionals in here? I would be very happy about an answer to my problem described above (deactivating automatic enumeration), Thanks a lot
<a5benwillis> genii: Its a bit of a pain, i appreciate your help
<esr> Can anyone recommend which mailing list I should join first to get involved with Ubuntu development?
<ubu> With programs but it does not uninstall
<Xanatus> the problem is not inside the mixer
<Xanatus> and the problem is such that alsaconf doesn't even work
<ardchoille> ubu: What do you mean it doesn't uninstall?
<cables> ucordes, what's the problem again? I may be able to help you, and if not, I can refer you to the OpenOffice support mailing list.
<apolo> does anybody know anything about JDBC DRIVER, CONNECTOR J ?
<finalbeta> esr #ubuntu-devel , ask there. Although the might not like it :p
<candyban> Which package contains the nvidia.ko driver?
<AlexC_> !anyone | apolo
<ubotu> apolo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubu> Alla my adresse comes back again
<Dr_willis> Xanatus,  from what im googling the problem MAY be with the driver itself -->  http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1488
<esr> finalbeta, thanks.
<feniks> hmm i install ubuntu by mistake, can i make it kubuntu?:)
<ucordes> cables: All i would like to do is disabling automatic enumeration- any clue?
<ardchoille> ubu: Those settings are in your home dir. When you uninstall an app, the configs (in your home directory) aren't removed. You have to do that manually.
<nowherema1> What to do when the installer freezes at timezone selection?
<Lost> Looking for some help installing the ALSA driver on a fresh ubuntu install for an Acer 5050 laptop. Anyone avail?
<AlexC_> feniks: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> a5benwillis: Just curious if it allows a login of a user which has a unix account but not allows login of a user which it tries to auto-create and so on...any idea on that?
<apolo> ubotu sorry jdbc ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry jdbc ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> ucordes, there's actually a channel here: #openoffice.org
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  cant you just give the code to get phpmyadmin installed?
<dyrne> feniks: you can switch back a forth at login screen by clicking 'sessions' button after you sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> ubu: I think they are in ~/.thunderbird
<killux_> when i download the video WMV and play it in mplayer it works
<killux_> so i have the w32 codecs
<cables> ubu, if you're looking for the thunderbird profiles, they're in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: if I tell you, you wont learn. I have given you everything you need to read to learn how to install software - yet it's obvious you did not read it. I am not going to spoon-feed you,
<ubu> Aha And how do i do that. I have tried back and forth but...
<a5benwillis> genii: It allows loginof an existing account or one that was created by ncp_auth at the server login but not a login that it must create itself via the SSH session.
<killux_> do i need flash player too to stream a video
<a5benwillis> genii: make sense?
<killux_> ?
<Ernz> HI ALL!!! Can anyone please tell me if there is an app that will allow me to have a real windows installation (on another partition on the same drive) to run at the same time at Ubuntu, on Ubuntu. I know VMWare will load ISO's but will anything load the real thing?
<genii> a5benwillis: Yes
<atomiku> Here is a random question: Could you have GNOME and KDE? Like... in the login screen you can choose to create a GNOME session or a KDE session. seems quite possible to me
<genii> Thats what I wanted to know
<AlexC_> atomiku: yes, thats what you do
<Dr_willis> atomiku,  thats trivial...
<atomiku> Nice
<ucordes> cables: I hope they can help me there.
<ucordes> thanks
<Dr_willis> atomiku,  and thats how it works i have about 20 window managers to chose from
<atomiku> anyway
<killux_> do i need flash player too to stream a video?
<cables> atomiku, yep. Installing kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop does that automatically
<AlexC_> !repeat | killux_
<ubotu> killux_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<atomiku> nice.
<cables> killux_, from where?
<atomiku> thanks for the responce guys, perhaps i'll give it a try
<ubu> Thanks a lot. I try. Over and out :-)
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  i know that sudo apt-get install
<cables> ubu, how isn't Thunderbird removing itself completely? Do you mean that it's remembering settings?
<demio> HFS+ & ubuntu anyone?
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  but link??? to phpmyadmin
<Xanatus> i already compiled the alsa-driver-1.0.13
<DO|Toxin> I installed ubuntu on my vista-equpped laptop and now vista won't load. When I look at what partitions I have, my main vista partition appears messed up. Does Linux have any tools to fix botched partitions?
<Dr_willis> !find phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Found: phpmyadmin
<ubu> Yes I even get the old e-mail back again
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: You don't need a link to phpmyadmin. to install software (Like it says in the links I GAVE YOU!) you sudo apt-get install <PACKAGE>
<Xanatus> but i can't make modprobe work
<killux_> ha AlexC_ you just dont know so you flame me its all good though
<kosnick> hi all . how can i configure my webcam besides the kopete option? is there any other way?
<AlexC_> killux_ I do not know the anwser to you're question, no. But you are still repeating questions which is against the rules. I am not flaming you _at all_.
<atomiku> I guess there is some sort of config file for the login screen that defines the sessions or somiething?
<Dr_willis> i finially got my webcam working today under linux and Kopete.. i was amazed
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> atomiku,  thers a series of .desktop files that gets scanned.
<atomiku> Ah.
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  ERROR
* AlexC_ hits head on wall very hard.
<a5benwillis> genii: Does private chat work?
<Gartral> how do i upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<kosnick> Dr_willis : is there any way to configure it ? i mean brightness and so on
<Xanatus> can anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6906/ plz ?
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  E: Couldn`t find package phpmyadmin
<atomiku> oh and another question: When the next version of ubuntu comes out, how exactly does it upgrade?
<kosnick> Dr_willis : the webcam
<Dr_willis> kosnick,  i could only get it to work IN kopete.. so never noticed
<atomiku> is it easy?
<genii> a5benwillis: Should :)
<a5benwillis> genii: May be easier to see our conversation. Also I wanted to paste my auth.log so you could see what it said
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: enable the extra repositores. https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<Narqulie> Ok.. Tv(-s) output from radeon 7500 as the primary (and only) monitor +ubuntu.. A no-go?
<royel> Killux: what is it your trying to do exactly?
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  i need to download it first??? thats why i am asking for link
<kosnick> Dr_willis : ok
<cables> atomiku, something will be posted to the ubuntu site. If you've used Automatix, you will probably have to install it from scratch.
<killux_> royel: stream WMV files
<dyrne> !upgrade | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_willis> old_cymuHep,  downloading things 'firts' wont get all the other dependencies.. which may be needed as well
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: you do not need to download it first, apt-get downloads it for you from the official repositories! PLEASE READ what I give you!!
<atomiku> cables: Oh... hmm...Automatix eh?
<Dr_willis> DONT use automatix. :)
<cables> atomiku, Automatix is BAD.
<Dr_willis> just dont..
<atomiku> what is it?
<AlexC_> !automatrix
<cables> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dr_willis> its an annoying script  :)
<Lost> Getting errors attempting to install ALSA sound drivers on my Acer 5050 laptop, can someone lend a hand?
<atomiku> Right
<atomiku> I didnt use automatix to install ubuntu
<royel> killux_: try VLC, I know for sure it will stream audio,  you will need to have restricted formats support probably too
<royel> killux_: why.. are you streaming them, may I ask?
<Dr_willis> automatix installs extra packages
<Xanatus> same here Lost
<atomiku> Used the CD to install ubuntu.
<royel> killux_: do you mean instead, your trying to simply play them from a remote location?
<Xanatus> only mine is a hp dv6103
<cables> atomiku, it's not to install ubuntu
<atomiku> for the update?
<a5benwillis> genii: Can you see my msgs in pvt chat?
<cables> atomiku, Automatix is software to install extra software. If you use it, it can kill the possibility of upgrading.
<genii> no. Let me try something else
<atomiku> Ahh
<atomiku> Never have used automatix thankfuly.
<cables> Xanatus, have you checked your volume control? It may have an additional setting for Headphones
<Xanatus> no that option is not there
<killux_> royel: yes
<zoOmBiOZ> CHK the new version of C99 SHELL with SAFE MODE bypass WORK test there +++>>>   !!!PRIVATE!!!   http://www.fencing.net/images/enc.txt?   !!!PRIVATE!!! <<<+++  WE STOLED IT FROM PRIVATE CREW AND MAKE IT NOW PUBLIC FUCK PRIVATE    ===>    MOROCCO RULEZ
<killux_> as in watch it without downloading
<ardchoille> a5benwillis: You aren't identified to nickserv, so he can't see your posts in pm.
<atomiku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Xanatus> i should add the fact that i already checked everything in alsamixer to that pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<foo> hmm, if I have an nfs server and another system that has the nfs share mounted.. and say, on the client I tail -f /nfsmount/somefile.txt .. and then on the server, I append data to that file.. the tail -f doesn't spit out the data right away. Sometimes this could take several seconds. Any ideas? I've had this take about 15 seconds for tail -f to show something... hmm, whack.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<demio> grrr
<killux_> mplayer has always been good to me
<killux_> i want to stick with it
<genii> ardchoille: Ah thx, I forgot
<demio> Ubuntu and HFS+ anyone!?
<atomiku> VLC = best media player ive used for linux
<martian> bonjour :quand je demarre sans ecran  je suis en basse rsolution  640X480 comment viter ca ? dans le Xorg.conf ?? merci
<Agrajag> !fr|martian
<ubotu> martian: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<atomiku> Saved me having to manually install all the codecs. It can play avi/divx, mkv, everything
<laban_-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<atomiku> So... is it possible to do... apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to upgrade? or something along the lines of that?
<killux_> atomiku: even to stream WMV files?
<cables> atomiku, no.
<mattigras> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<royel> killux_: your sharing from a local network share then?
<Dr_willis> friends dont let friends use wmv's :)
<atomiku> oh
<mattigras> !bitorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  ok but now when i have installed phpmyadmin?! how i can see it? http://mydomain.com/phpmyadmin            ????
<atomiku> so theres no way to upgrade ubuntu easily like that?
<cables> atomiku, there will be something posted on the ubuntu wiki that will explain how to upgrade easily.
<killux_> royel: your making it confusing, i am trying to watch WMV files offline
<atomiku> Ahh
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: try it and see,
<atomiku> Okay
<killux_> streaming them
<atomiku> Thanks cables :) i'll worry about upgrading when the time comes. thanks :)
<cables> atomiku, I recommend backing up first though, there were problems for a lot of people going to Edgy.
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  ok
<mattigras> !FrostWire
<dyrne> atomiku: sudo sed -i 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atomiku> okay :)
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cables> atomiku, just come here for questions then.
<cables> dyrne, I thought that was considered unsafe?
<nikin> hy
<AlexC_> hi,
<nikin> is here anyone using windowmaker?
<atomiku> nikin: hy
<Xanatus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6909/
<AlexC_> !anyone | nikin
<ubotu> nikin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<atomiku> cables: I was just being curious
<dyrne> cables: i dont know. it how ive upgraded since warty.
<atomiku> :)
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  it is good that phpmyadmin installs in www???
<nikin> AlexC: okok
<a5benwillis> genii: what do I need to do?
<atomiku> old_cymuHep: Just get XAMPP
<bigcx2> hey all
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: /var/www ? yeah that's fine
<atomiku> it installs apache with phpmyadmin and mysql etc all for you
<bigcx2> is anyone in here an xmodmap badass
<bigcx2> ?
<nikin> so i want to set the dock bar horizontal on the bottom on the screen in windowmaker... how to do that?
<AlexC_> atomiku: and also installs them to random locations and scatters config files around the place - so other guides will not work
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  is there any default password for phpmyadmin?
<atomiku> Yeah
<genii> a5benwillis: Well hangon a minute I think I may soon have some alterations you can try. Be patient, I am getting blurry eyes from the doc page LOL
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: erm ... I'm not to sure on that. Hold on
<atomiku> My files are all a mess.
<atomiku> Id rather everything important to me was in my home directorty
<sparrw> atomiku: so would we
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  because dont know how to set up password for it... ;(
<atomiku> yeah
<AlexC_> atomiku: you can do that anyway, with a normal apache install
<atomiku> yeah
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  ;) there isnt any password ;)
<sparrw> the only reason all "my" files arent in my home directory is because i dont like mounting stuff under /home
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: hold on hold on
<atomiku> mind you, I guess you could use that -prefix thing on make install
<AlexC_> old_cymuHep: | atomiku https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28php%29%7C%28apache%29
<a5benwillis> genii: Ok and sorry. I'm fixing to step into what I hope to be a short meeting. Do you have MSN or Yahoo IM?
<atomiku> Well, I'm not too fussed
<Krunk> After doing install from live, what is the root password that I can use to access su or sudo? I've borked my xorg.conf and need to get in and edit it - is there a commandline option I can use on vboot?
<sparrw> i gave up on IM when i started having to connect to 6 networks to talk to all of my friends.  even with trillian/gaim its still a pain in the ass
<YangYin> how can I get the latest Kernel on my machine
<YangYin> ?
<AlexC_> Krunk: you don't have a root password. To use Sudo you enter youre user password
<genii> a5benwillis: Yes, mystic_scientist@hotmail.com I will start up gaim then in a moment
<AlexC_> !sudo | Krunk
<sparrw> Krunk: root has no password.  no su.  sudo uses YOUR password, not root
<ubotu> Krunk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sparrw> if you "need" su, use "sudo sh"
<Agrajag> sparrw: what, no
<Agrajag> sparrw: sudo -i
<cables> sparrw, Krunk, don't use sudo sh, use sudo -i
<cables> Agrajag, you beat me ;)
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  ;) there isnt any password ;)
<ser2> how can i update gxine to the latest version
<genii> a5benwillis: OK, it's on
<Krunk> Thanks folks. I've tried sudo with my user password and it rejected it.. ??
<old_cymuHep> AlexC_  i loget only with login root without password now i setup pswrd
* feniks 'converting' to kubuntu on one computer and installing vista on other
<feniks> :)
<ikonia> ser2:apt-get update $package
<ikonia> ser2: apt-get upgrade $package
<feniks> btw today i installed ubuntu first time through pxe network boot
<feniks> !!!:)
<ikonia> feniks: so ?
<cbx33> feniks, cool
<AlexC_> I need Tea ... lots of tea,
<feniks> ikonia: nothing, new to me:)
<cbx33> ubuntu on tap?
<old_cymuHep> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<ikonia> fantastic message from ubot
<old_cymuHep> yap
<old_cymuHep> ;(
<Lightenix> can anyone help me with installing nvidia gf3 ti 200 ? i am getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6910/ when i try to run it with this xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6911/ any help would be appreciated
<feniks> cbx33: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<feniks> following this
<Krunk> Btw, is there a similar gnome command like 'kcontrol' that gives access to hardware like the monitor and video caqard? Rather clumsy having to do stuff in kde to get gnome to work.
<ikonia> Lightenix: are you using nvidia or nvidia-legacy package
<sparrw> ubotu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu, and no viable alternatives replace it.  :(
<samalex> I just read that ESR is switching from RH to Ubuntu... NICE!
<Lightenix> nvidia
<ardchoille> Krunk: gnome-control-center  ?
<sparrw> aww
<ikonia> Lightenix: try nvidia-legacy
<sparrw> curse you properly configured infobot!
<Krunk> ardchoille: it never showed up in any menu list -- thanks, I'll use it.
<IronCitadel> Lightenix - - download "envy" and it will install everything for you.  Easiest way I think.
<ardchoille> Krunk: gnome-control-center won't be in the menus
<iSeriesTech> Nvidia - http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<iSeriesTech> Try that
<Lightenix> hmm, it says that GF3 Ti200 isnt in that package http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<iSeriesTech> I have installed them on my machine and they work great
<iSeriesTech> it's a pythin script that installs them for you.
<cbx33> feniks http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/02/21/ubuntu-draft-available-on-tap/
<iSeriesTech> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<IronCitadel> "Envy" scans your vid card, downloads the correct version of the 'nvidia' driver and configures your xorg.conf file automagically.
<ikonia> don't use 3rd party scripts
<ikonia> use the guide in ubuntu
<cables> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iSeriesTech> it works
<ikonia> iSeriesTech: not all the time
<Lightenix> yea i was following that tutorial :/
<ikonia> Lightenix: try nvidia-legacy rather than nvidia as thats an old card
<Lightenix> oki
<loiic> I am sorry i cant find the information i am looking for, how long are the server distribution supported? i know LTS extend this support but can't find by which extend
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<arrenlex> !hi | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<a5benwillis> genii: I just added you.
<Thug-N-Me> need some one to help me getting subtitles font bigger in mplayer , please
<genii> a5benwillis: Got it
<kessyler> hello all
<The_Rebel> anyone know how to use apt to find out what provides "libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa"?
<arrenlex> Thug-N-Me:        -subfont-text-scale <0-100> (FreeType only)               Sets the subtitle text autoscale coefficient  as  percentage  of the screen size (default: 5).
<laban_-> !vb.net
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb.net - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atomiku> hmm
<laban_-> !vb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<laban_-> !visual basic
<sylpheedClaws> ...finally... back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visual basic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thug-N-Me> arrenlex so basic i need to put -subfont-text-scale:5 right ?
<laban_-> !c++
<atomiku> clones?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sylpheedClaws> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<laban_-> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sylpheedClaws> !mono | laban
<ubotu> laban: please see above
<SoulPropagation> How do I reset my xorg.conf so it autodetects everything
<arrenlex> Thug-N-Me: Dunno, that's just what I saw in "man mplayer". Try -subfont-text-scale 5
<sylpheedClaws> Soul:
<sylpheedClaws> here's the code
<arrenlex> Or whatever number
<arrenlex> Thug-N-Me: Since it's 1-100 I think 5's a little small...
<sylpheedClaws> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SoulPropagation> sylpheedClaws: What's the default driver, vesa?
<SoulPropagation> because that isn't working for me
<[H] 3b0R> hello, im having an problem, here all my fonts are very large! ive tried to tell X, which dpi it should use set the right hsyrc vertrefresh rates
<sylpheedClaws> yeah, its vesa
<mattigras> quit
<dmb062082> hey im using edgy 64 bit what repos should I use to grab beryl?
<SoulPropagation> here goes nothing
<sylpheedClaws> wait... how can you be IRCing from the broken X server?
<kessyler> hi dmb0602082, try source-o-matic... there you can make your source.list
<Thug-N-Me> arrenlex subfont-text-scale=20 or even 50 doesnt do anything
<[H] 3b0R> sylpheedClaws: heard about text base irc clients?
<sylpheedClaws> CLI IRC client?
<ardchoille> sylpheedClaws: I routinely IRC without X even running
<sylpheedClaws> thats what I thought
<arrenlex> Thug-N-Me: Google for tips, I guess. I've never used mplayer with subtitles.
<SoulPropagation> sylpheedClaws: it works, it just is really slow (e.g. scroll lag) and it only goes up to 1024x768 -- it's supposed to do 1600x1200
<joerack> hello
<sylpheedClaws> reconfigure it.
<sylpheedClaws> it will ask you for screen res!
<SoulPropagation> brb, ^AltBksping
<joerack> guys, I have a problem- I can't change resolution after successful nvidia driver install, any help ?
<sylpheedClaws> k
<yeniklasor> hi
<atomiku> hi
<yeniklasor> how can I get work my MMC card reader
<Shaezsche> is it possible to downgrade to xorg 6.9? since 7.0 i get about half the performance with my intel 915gm
<Shaezsche> ive noticed this in other distros as well
<sylpheedClaws> 7.0 and 6.9 are the same
<sylpheedClaws> just packaged differently
<PriceChild> Shaezsche, not easily
<Shaezsche> well then its 7.1 that slows it down
<Shaezsche> its a known bug, i have been reading about it
<sylpheedClaws> 7.1 has AIGLX
<Shaezsche> i get an unsupported 05xb error often
<sylpheedClaws> never mind
<Shaezsche> is there a command to disable aiglx?
<sylpheedClaws> no
<sylpheedClaws> edit xorg.conf, though....
<sylpheedClaws> and it will turn off
<sylpheedClaws> it's not on by default...
<Shaezsche> oh, well thats not the problem then
<sylpheedClaws> type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sylpheedClaws> and send us the results..
<PriceChild> Shaezsche, I doubt that's actually a problem
<sylpheedClaws> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shaezsche> seriously though, im getting 50% less performance in every distro with the latest xorg, wtf
<yeniklasor> 07:05.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)  How can I get work it with MMC cards
<sylpheedClaws> type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and send us the results
<sylpheedClaws> and remember...
<Shaezsche> i cannot cat my xorg atm, i am in windows
<sylpheedClaws> !paste
<sylpheedClaws> oh...
<sylpheedClaws> that might be a problem
<PriceChild> Shaezsche, You may like to try feisty on a test box and install the separate xorg7.2.... intel users are reporting speed increases over 7.1
<sylpheedClaws> 7.2 is less-bloated than 7.1
<Shaezsche> where can i install that? i have feisty
<sylpheedClaws> that's mostly the only change
<Shaezsche> where is the seperate 7.2
<Shaezsche> is it in the repos? installe dby default?
<sylpheedClaws> it took them 9 months to clean it up, and not even add anything...
<sylpheedClaws> they added AIGLX in 6 months...
<sylpheedClaws> okay, I'll be quiet
<PriceChild> What is the apt command to find out what package a file comes from?
<Trixsey> Guys, my java defaults to GCJ, how can I change to Suns Java 6? :(
<tonyyarusso> sylpheedClaws, Shaezsche: Xorg 7.2 will be in Feisty.  It's being added gradually right now.
<Shaezsche> where can i dl 7.2? is it in the feisty repos
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: apt-file :)
<Shaezsche> i want to try it right now
<hfish> I have a problem with Evolution Mail Client. Is this the right channel to ask?
<PriceChild> !java | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sylpheedClaws> k
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Shaezsche: It isn't packaged right now - folks are working on it.
<dyrne> sylpheedClaws: thats why we offer free redbull and such to our developers at work. left to their own they wont do much :)
<SoulPropagation> Okay, when I start up from the LiveCD it figures everything out just fine
<SoulPropagation> But I don't have the LiveCD on me. Is there a way to -autodetect- all the right settings, as if it was starting up for the first time?
<sylpheedClaws> so... THIS is what developers offer instead of free beer...
<sylpheedClaws> free beer isn't open-source
<loiic> i read here and there that update-manager has to be used to upgrade from dapper to edgy and not apt-get dist upgrade, but what about server versions of ubuntu?
<Shaezsche> does dapper use 7.1?
<glatzor> loiic: there will be text only frontend for feisty
<dmb062082> beryl is not in Ubuntu community supported packages?
<ardchoille> dmb062082: no
<SoulPropagation> Is there a way to autodetect ALL the right settings, as if it was starting up for the first time?
<dyrne> why would you need a front end if youre comfortable with text only server?
<loiic> glatzor: so at the moment i should stay on dapper until feisty arrives?
<sylpheedClaws> PART "Does this work?"
<sylpheedClaws> dern
<sylpheedClaws> guess not
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I can't get apt-file to work :s
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: sudo apt-file update
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, shh :)
<loiic> dyrne: i am comfortable with text only, but i read everywhere that upgrading without update-manager is reported to cause problems
<dyrne> loiic: i dont know. did text only distupgrade from dapper without issues
<dyrne> loiic: really liking feisty so far. no big problems
<loiic> dyrne: eheh ok, it's for a production server, so better be safe
<redear> how do i shutdown?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<redear> i tried su -, but i distinctively recall not being offered a prompt to enter the root password
<redear> so the password i used for the regular user i created obviously didn't work
<redear> what's the root password so i can do a shutdown -h now?
<ardchoille> !sudo | redear
<ubotu> redear: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> redear: sudo shutdown -h now
<hfish> In the Evolution Mail Client, when you get new mail, there is a closed envelope symbol near the subject. After I read it, the symbol changes to a opened envelope. This two Symbols I understand, but there is also a closed envelope symbol with an arrow on it and after I read the message the symbol doesn't change. What does this symbol mean?
<Thug-N-Me> where are the TrueType fonts located ?
<redear> hey that worked
<redear> why did that work?
<ardchoille> hfish: You sent a reply to that email?
<redear> ardchoille: ah my regular user is registered to allow the running of the shutdown command?
<erUSUL> hfish: it is msg you have replied or maybe forwarded
<hfish> ardchoille: no i didn't send a replay
<ardchoille> redear: Because Ubuntu uses the sudo model, the root account is disabled.
<glatzor> loiic: the dist-upgrade tool was created because of this.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell redear about sudo | redear see priv msg from ubotu
<redear> ardchoille: really? is it still possible for me to install applications like web servers?
<javaJake> Hello
<redear> ardchoille: i am in console mode it's so weird i can't log in as root
<erUSUL> ubotu tell redear about install | redear see priv msg from ubotu
<ardchoille> redear: You really need to rea that sudo page that I and erUSUL sent you, it explains it all.
<javaJake> I'm trying to tell wget I don't want any directories called "%2E%2E" but it seems to run right over my rule.
<ardchoille> redear: There is no need to ever log in as root on a Ubuntu box.
<loiic> glatzor: eheh ok, then too bad that it's not available for me yet
<redear> ardchoille: as long as my user is kinda in some sort of wheel group i am happy
<redear> i just need to set up a LAMP-alike situation but with turbogears, and will need rights to add and remove apt packages
<glatzor> loiic: normally apt-get -u dist-upgrade should do the job.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<redear> thanks ardchoille i am actually going through the official manual as we speak
<ardchoille> redear: Cool, lots of good info there.
<redear> i guess i need to read more, will also read those references
<redear> thanks
<redear> bbl
<hfish> ardchoille: Ah, yes I did send a reply to that mail. Thank you for the help.
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: Thank you :)
<glatzor> loiic: but in a productive environment test the upgrade on a duplicated system before
<redear> ardchoille++
<ardchoille> hfish: You're welcome :)
<noelferreira> i lost my gnome-chatt network server list. any help?
<loiic> glatzor: i am not sure how to do that?, should i copy / somewhere and chroot in it ?
<yeniklasor> 07:05.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)  How can I get work it with MMC cards
<cassiopea> Hey. I'm using an old ubuntu livecd, it uses kernel version 2.6.7, and I need to mount a sata harddisk volume, for which i require the sata_sil kernel module, which doesn't appear to be present on the cd. Can I perhaps download it somewhere?
<glatzor> loiic: depends on your system setup. the chroot is a possibility. I use xen for my servers :)
<eXistenZ> How can I unzip files while preserving unicode filenames?
<glatzor> loiic: it is important to check that all your services work after the upgrade.
<hengha> how can I verify that I successfuly move grub from mbr to /dev/hda1 after running setup (hd0,0) in grub shell ?
* Thug-N-Me hates getting mplayer to work with a bigger font subtitle 
<loiic> glatzor, xen got all the hype at the moment but havent investigated yet, would u have a tutorial or something that'd help me to setup a system similar to your?
<linuxuser2907> can someone help me with a torrent problem
<dyrne> !ask| linuxuser2907  :)
<ubotu> linuxuser2907  :): Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yettenet> Is there a way to install Windows fonts?
<arrenlex> !msttocrefonts | yettenet
<linuxuser2907> i have a probelm with a torrent
<arrenlex> !msttcorefonts | yettenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttocrefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RichAndCreamy> hello all =D
<bruenig> !justask | linuxuser2907
<yettenet> !msttcorefonts | arrenlex
<yettenet> :)
<yettenet> YOu mistyped it :)
<ubotu> yettenet: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<PriceChild> RichAndCreamy, boo :)
<ubotu> linuxuser2907: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> arrenlex: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<linuxuser2907> i ma
<linuxuser2907> i am downlaoding then it just stops and i have 17 seeders and 3 perrs connected and it just stops downloading
<yettenet> Thanks btw :)
<bruenig> linuxuser2907, tracker problems maybe
<linuxuser2907> no the tracker status is ok
<Dvorkin> join #ubuntu-de
<Dvorkin> srry
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<linuxuser2907> my torrent Randomly Stps downloading HELP!!
<tld> What's the RightWay (tm) to go about handling something like a package being an old version, and I need the latest?
<tld> Compile the new version and install it manually?
<sylpheedClaws> no
<tonyyarusso> tld: Is the new version packaged somewhere, like -backports?
<sylpheedClaws> just upgrade to Feisty ;)
<dmb062082> ha ha ha!
<sylpheedClaws> backports
<sylpheedClaws> if it isn't...
<YangYin> wtf is feisty?
<sylpheedClaws> you might want to compile
<YangYin> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<dmb062082> sweet i have beryl running with my ati radeon 200 xpress... and they said it couldnt be done
<glatzor> loiic: there are a lot of xen howtos on the internet. but I used debian :)
<MM2> please help me! I just did mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 and erased my windows-partition. Can it be unformatted?
<sylpheedClaws> no...
<linuxuser2907> is it because i have udp and TCP comming in the same port?
<YangYin> dmb062082: I have it running on mine...? who said it couldn't be done
<z_malloc> hello. im somewhat of a linux newb.  i recently upgraded from an older version of debian unstable to edgy.  i have a hylafax server running, and an 8 port fax board.  i managed to get it working, however I noticed that hylafax stays in initialization mode after boot up.  faxing does not work.  after I restart hylafax, faxing begins to work.  i have a strong suspicion that this is cause by the fact that hylafax starts up before the fax modem does in the i
<sylpheedClaws> well, as far as I can tell
<dyrne> MM2: if you dont do anything to it you should be able to recover. but im not sure of howto
<loiic> glatzor: you used debian ? not sure what you mean
<tld> feisty might be interesting.
<RichAndCreamy> ok so GRUB dosen't bring up the windows option in menu.  On first install I used the auto parition option.  I shrank windows down to 21gb.  I'm running vista and I read in the forum that I shouldn't of messed with windows partition size.  Sadly I don't have a vista disk.  I was supposed to make my own recovery disk.  Anyways, I tried  restore grub through manually partition settings as per http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub b
<tld> the backports... a repo somewhere?
<RichAndCreamy> make it to step 5
<benlake> is there not a ubuntu-server channel?
<sylpheedClaws> try a professional HD repair
<glatzor> loiic: for my servers. so I cannot say something about xen and ubuntu
<glatzor> anything
<loiic> ah ok, got it
<Pici> benlake: Try #ubuntu-server
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sylpheedClaws> as much as I like it, your Knoppix disk won't do crud
<rmd_> q
<MM2> sylpheedClaws: professional HD repair?
<sylpheedClaws> ...somehing like Partition Commander
<benlake> Pici: says it's for development
<sylpheedClaws> idk
<Desmaano> hi all
<sylpheedClaws> I don't think the GNU project can help you there :(
<MM2> sylpheedClaws: like partition magick?
<sylpheedClaws> maybe
<sylpheedClaws> probably
<Desmaano> i have an problem installing Ubuntu on a imac G3
<sylpheedClaws> try it
<benlake> are there 'variants' in ubuntu packages?
<dyrne> MM2: this could be a blessing. no more MS :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<z_malloc> i believe to correct this i need to use update-rc.d and pass it some numbers to get it to start up before hylafax.  after reading the man page, i'm still pretty confused.  i suspect this has occurred because the method in which i need to install my fax driver is depending on inittab, which is no longer in edgy.  the bottom of my inittab used to contain lines like this..  respawn:/sbin/mgetty ttyQ1a1 -s 115200 -D
<sylpheedClaws> Desmano: ...?
<rogier> anyone experience with the 2X application server?
<MM2> dyrne: I need my photoshop :)
<sylpheedClaws> or GIMP ;)
<sylpheedClaws> kidding
<MM2> sylpheedClaws: I teach photoshop, so it would be rather difficult :)
<sylpheedClaws> ...try GIMPShop.
<Desmaano> i get a blank screen booting Ubuntu from the LiveCD on a imac G3
<glatzor> loiic: but always keep on mind that an upgrade can fail. and will always fail if you really need the system :)
<tld> backports seems gone
<sylpheedClaws> but for now, try PartitionMagic, or whatever you have a copy of handy
<linxeh> rogier: no, but it sounds very similar to Citrix (or shitrix as we call it)
<z_malloc> anyone have a good understanding of how to use update-rc.d to get this issue corrected?
<sylpheedClaws> Desmaano: any more details?
<Pici> MM2: You can try to reformat in linux as ntfs or fat32 (whatever it was) but most likely you are out of luck.
<loiic> eheh finger crossed then :p
<rogier> gues it is
<linxeh> rogier: what was the question about it anyway ?
<cappiz> how can i turn on bluetooth in edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<glatzor> loiic: but I upgraded a lot of system only using a remote ssh connection. so it also can work :)
<Desmaano> mayby, i booted from the LiveCD and the splashscreen worked and i heard the ubuntu theme sound
<sylpheedClaws> !grumpy
<rogier> i used this manual http://searchopensource.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid39_gci1238129,00.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grumpy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> Pici: sorry
<rogier> and i don't see what went wrong
<sylpheedClaws> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<sylpheedClaws> !hoary
<loiic> well that's my setup so it'd better work!
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<sylpheedClaws> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Desmaano> after that, there came the black screen
<sylpheedClaws> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Pici> !botabuse | sylpheedClaws
<ubotu> sylpheedClaws: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ardchoille> 1botabuse | sylpheedClaws
<linxeh> heh, assuming canonical is around that long :)
<sylpheedClaws> alright, something's probably wrong with X
<Desmaano> i searched on google, and found suggestions on changing viewing settings, but i cant acces it or dont know how to
<numist> PriceChild: *waves*
<PriceChild> Hey :)
<cappiz> how can i turn on bluetooth in edgy?
<Desmaano> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<SilentDis> hello :)
<dyrne> Desmaano: you could try alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and change video driver to vesa accept other settings as default.   but im not sure of username on livecd
<Lenaud01-Coding> I have libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed but I cant play a dvd?
<NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg> i am fromatting my computer...how can i backup all the stuff i have downloaded from the repositories?
<Lenaud01-Coding> hi SilentDis :)
<Enselic``> NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg: check out /var/apt
<SilentDis> Lenaud01-Coding, you have to run a script to enable the support.  see !dvd for info :)
<Desmaano> let me try that dyrne
<hengha> how can I verify where grub was installed ? MBR or /dev/hda1 ?
<ardchoille> This channel is so much better when you /ignore joins and parts
<bruenig> NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg, it is all stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg> then the archives?
<Enselic``> NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg: what bruenig said
<jmazaredo> why i cant run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Pici> NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg: You can backup /var/cache/apt/archives and /home, but you'll still have to reinstall them when you reinstall ubuntu
<NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg> so i must just back up those debs and then run them again when i reinstall?
<PriceChild> jmazaredo, #ubuntu-effects please
<huib> Talking about X: sometimes my screen start flickering when X starts after a boot..........after an crtl-alt-backspace X restarts and is then stable...critical timimg on cold hardware?
<NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg> kewl
<NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg> thnx
<Blacken> Hey, I'm installing vmware-player and apparently the network configuration decided to kill itself. It returns an error code of 1 and I can't uninstall it via apt-get. How do I force removal of the package?
<Desmaano> when can i acces my video driver settings with a livecd?
<SilentDis> NaPsTeR_tHe_KiNg, the repos are in /var/cache/apt/archives, just copy out the .deb files, as well as your /etc/apt/sources.list file to restore once you've got ubuntu reinstalled :)
<Blacken> (apt-get -f remove does nothing.)
<Lenaud01-Coding> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sylpheedClaws> napster_the_king: you'll have to install all of them on your new system
<bruenig> hhe's gone
<sylpheedClaws> but not redownload them
<sylpheedClaws> oh... dern
<bruenig> s/hh/h
<z_malloc> Blacken: dpkg --purge packagename
<killux_> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SilentDis> Desmaano, what kind of vid card do you have?
<sylpheedClaws> s/install/sudo dpkg -i /var/.../*
<Blacken> z_malloc: Ah, crap. I forgot about that! Thank you. :)
<killux_> is wmv the default windows file?
<z_malloc> np
<killux_> as in video file
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<killux_> ok
<sylpheedClaws> and codecs for Linux for it are hard to find
<Pici> sylpheedClaws: I'm not sure thats such a good idea, as the cache will include things hes uninstalled and old versions
<sylpheedClaws> codec serice will be new in Feisty
<killux_> sylpheedClaws: how do you stream them
<sylpheedClaws> Pici: point
<sylpheedClaws> killux_: use Totem
<whazilla> hey , i got a laptop with an old ubuntu on it ... it gets dns dhcp and an ip ... ping google.com gives an ip but it never recieves one package
<sylpheedClaws> after installing the codecs
<killux_> i have mplayer and the firefox plugin
<SilentDis> sylpheedClaws, the sevas repo has the w32codecs as a nice, easy-to-use .deb package :)
<Blacken> z_malloc: Hmm...Trying to remove it, but it refuses to remove--"pre-removal script returned error exit status 1".
<whazilla> what could be wrong ?
<sylpheedClaws> it does? kewl
<Desmaano> have no idea, standard Imac G3 video card? like 8mb ? let me search for it
<killux_> sylpheedClaws: to stream, where did you get the codecs?
<SilentDis> whazilla, what distro?
<whazilla> ubuntu
<sylpheedClaws> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<sylpheedClaws> there ya go
<whazilla> edgy or dapper
<sylpheedClaws> probably both
<whazilla> started as breezy
<z_malloc> Blacken: it may have its own unstall script you might want to try first.  don't remember for sure.
<sylpheedClaws> oh... never mind
<sylpheedClaws> !w32codecs | killux_
<ubotu> killux_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<whazilla> SilentDis:  any clues ?
<bobby_> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blacken> z_malloc: Yeah, if you install the player independently there is one...not sure whether it's even THERE though.
<killux_> yea im looking i dont see totem w32codecs
<z_malloc> Blacken:  vmware-install.pl -> bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<SilentDis> whazilla, what distro is this machine running?
<whazilla> edgy or dapper
<RichAndCreamy> how many different ways can you attempt to edit GRUB from the live CD?
<DO|Toxin> Does anybody know of any programs I can use to fix my NTFS partition that gparted seemed to messed up when I resized it?
<killux_> ha your screwed there DO|Toxin
<killux_> nothing really you can do
<Orfeous> i really need some help to find out WHY my computer feels sooo slow with ubuntu. using KDE.
<z_malloc> Blacken: try locate vmware-install.pl
<sylpheedClaws> NTFS is  barely supported on Linux
<killux_> sylpheedClaws: did you get the codecs for totem to stream WMV?
<Orfeous> it feels like i have a Pentium 200mhz
<sylpheedClaws> no, I haven't needed to yet
<Desmaano> I found out it uses a ATI rage pro turbo chipset
<bobby_> ntfs-3g its a good option :P
<sylpheedClaws> and I'm on PCLOS now
<sylpheedClaws> my Ubuntu system won't boot...
<SilentDis> DO|Toxin, I'm sorry to say it, but killux_ is correct.  I have yet to see gparted do an NTFS partition properly, and i have yet to find a util to fix what it does :(
<Blacken> z_malloc: Negatory.
<sylpheedClaws> actually, I get the splash, and X won't start
<Orfeous> i have a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro with DRI and using the fglx driver.
<sylpheedClaws> Ctrl+Alt_F2 doesn't display anything but a blinking cursor... any ideas?
<whazilla> SilentDis:  how i findout my system ?
<arrenlex> SilentDis: Actually, I used gparted to shrink the windows partition on my laptop to install Linux on it, and it went great.
<sylpheedClaws> type uname -r
<sylpheedClaws> whazilla: type "uname -r"
<SilentDis> sylpheedClaws, not even off the livecd?
<sylpheedClaws> that's the kernel version
<whazilla> and could it be firewalled ... howto disable firewall ?
<sylpheedClaws> yes, off the CD
<sylpheedClaws> but the CD is Dapper and the system is Edgy
<SilentDis> whazilla, on that machine, run uname -r.  that'll give the kernel version, and we can deduce what distro it is usually :)
<DO|Toxin> arrenlex, yeah, that's what I did, except now when I look at my partitions in gparted it has a "!" next to my NTFS partition
<Orfeous> 2.6.17-11-generic
<whazilla> 2.6.15-27-686
<sylpheedClaws> you're on Dapper
<sylpheedClaws> with an optimized kernel... huh...
<arrenlex> DO|Toxin: Maybe it's just excited it resized it correctly? xD
<whazilla> thkx
<SilentDis> arrenlex, then you are a lucky one.  I hosed 2 ntfs partitions with gparted before I learned it's just easier to set it all up how I want the first time, and then go windows install, ubuntu install.  :P
<z_malloc> Blacken: hmm dunno.  if you haven't tried a gui package manager, do that. otherwise you'll probably have to search for other people having similar trouble.  ive used vmware numerous times without issue.  wish i could help you more.
<tonyyarusso> I actually changed my ntfs stuff with ntfsresize, on cli - that was weird.
<whazilla> SilentDis:  so what now ?
<RichAndCreamy> silentdis i'm in the same camp as toxin aren't I?
<Blacken> z_malloc: I've used it without trouble myself...now I'm confused. :(
<sylpheedClaws> this is why we have GMail... for backups! ;)
<whazilla> the machine is connected but cant connect and it does it so once so often
<DO|Toxin> "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem"
<z_malloc> Blacken: anything unusual in /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<tovella> Blacken: i had similar problems un-installing vmware
<dyrne> Blacken: vmware-server is free download from their site
<Blacken> dyrne: Yes, and it's not what this user needs.
<Blacken> tovella: Oh? Any solution?
<DO|Toxin> So right now the best bet for me is to reformat my botched NTFS partition?
<SilentDis> whazilla, what kernel is it?  I must be missing your messages.  if you're directing it to me, please append my name to 'em.  got a real slow 'net connection today for some reason (damn dialup)
<capone> I'm wondering on how could I restore root user for mysql server?
<Desmaano> from which point am i able to acces my video driver settings when booting from th LiveCD?
<sylpheedClaws> assuming you can *not* fix it or read it
<Blacken> (vmware-server also has some pretty gnarly problems with unerrored failed starts in Edgy.)
<whazilla> SilentDis:  2.6.15-27-686
<sylpheedClaws> using Dapper
<SilentDis> RichAndCreamy, I don't know.  I remember speaking with you last night, but I don't know what's going on now.  what problems are you having?
<sylpheedClaws> with a 686 kernel, which is weird
<z_malloc> Blacken: i suspect as a way to "just get it working"  you could delete /etc/init.d/vmware  and any symlinks in the rc directory start up scripts, then reboot.  that should get it out of your hair for sure.. although leave the half borked install still in place.
<Blacken> z_malloc: It's the package that's the problem.
<tovella> Blacken: i used a script to search for and delete every file and directory that contained "vmware" as part of it's name.
<Blacken> z_malloc: I can't install anything else due to it.
<Blacken> tovella: That sounds mildly dangerous.
<SilentDis> whazilla, you're using Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) latest kernel, customized for Intel chips.  that means the distro isn't all that old at least.  when you said old, I thought you might have an unsupported distro is all :)
<whazilla> yah okey
<sylpheedClaws> Breezy is losing support in a few months
<DO|Toxin> sylpheedClaws, well how would you start to try and fix it? my problem is I don't even know where to begin
<whazilla> but still its old
<whazilla> cuz in repo i got sun java 5
<sylpheedClaws> use a professional partition editor
<z_malloc> Blacken: try this..  dpkg --force --purge packagename
<whazilla> and i need java 6 for a project im doing
<sylpheedClaws> like PartitionMagic
<whazilla> but i cant update
<killux_> how can i make VLC my main media player
<SilentDis> whazilla, you are able to ping google you said, can you browse?  get e-mail?  other various things on the net?  is it just apt that's giving issue?
<flaakmonkey> how do i find Wine folder to place Font in?
<Blacken> z_malloc: Already tried. "invalid force option"
<killux_> for streaming and everyhting?
<whazilla> i cant browse or connect to anything
<sylpheedClaws> I support free software and all, but really... GParted will not help something this bad
<whazilla> its system-wide
<ikonia> whazilla: most probably dns
<apecat> i just tried to install a font (package name xfonts-terminus. apt get gives me "warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory" after the package is nstalled and the font doesn't appear in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc or any font list in any program
<apecat> what to do
<tovella> Blacken: i thought so to, but i've had to do the same thing with a couple of other packages a few years ago.  it was the only solution i could find.  i finished with an "apt-get update" and "apt-get -f install".  everything came out fine.
<whazilla> i just filled in my routers dns naming servers
<whazilla> should i reboot ?
<sylpheedClaws> no
<sylpheedClaws> ifdown eth0
<sylpheedClaws> ifup eth0
<ikonia> you just get dhcp info from your router so restart dhcp
<yettenet> Can you give me some info about pkgbuild files?
<sylpheedClaws> or maybe wlan0
<Blacken> tovella: Alright, so what would it be? just "find / | grep vmware | rm"?
<sylpheedClaws> ...or just use the network manager to restart the connection
<ikonia> sylpheedClaws: downing and interface won't restart a dhcp request
<yettenet> ubotu: pkgbuild
<tovella> Blacken: give me a second to find it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkgbuild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blacken> tovella: Thanks. :)
<DO|Toxin> Also, sometimes my system locks up when I ifup eth1
<z_malloc> Blacken: did you try dpkg --force-depends --purge package
<dyrne> Blacken: find / -name *vmware* | xargs -i rm -fr {}   maybe. but that is a little scarry id do the find first to make sure no system dirs get hit
<whazilla> ikonia:  how do i restart dhcp ?
<tovella> Blacken: this is what i did: "find . -name *vmware* -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf"
<rmd_> hmm
<Blacken> z_malloc: Ooh, that's a new error... invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "stop" failed.
<z_malloc> deleting it will not fix the package manager horking though
<Lenaud01-Coding> when I try and play dvd with mplayer and I have libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed and script ran Mplayer says Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device?
<Blacken> Indeed, and that's the main problem.
<tovella> Blacken: i did it as root (& from the root directory), so you might want to use sudo at the begining
<mwe> hmm
<flaakmonkey> i have those installed i just use totem plaer to play my dvds
* ikonia can't be bothered tonight
<z_malloc> maybe your install is damaged, and it cant uninstall. maybe try force reinstalling, then uninstalling
<sebsebseb> I want to disable the screensaver in Edgy,  but the screensaver thing is not in the menu.  What's the command?  how would I ree add to menu so on?
<arrenlex> Lenaud01-Coding: What happens if you add the option -vo xv
<whazilla> Bezig met opzoeken irc.ubuntu.com
<whazilla>  Bezig met verbinden met chat.freenode.net (194.24.188.100) poort 6667..
<mjrclark> does know of an emachines 370 or trigem imperial gl working with recent linux distros? (specifically kernel > 2.6.15-27)
<whazilla> it doesnt get further than that
<Lenaud01-Coding> how do I do that arrenlex?
<Blacken> z_malloc: A force install says that it's installed fine.
<Blacken> z_malloc: The uninstall barfs.
<whazilla> with xhcat on the laptop
<arrenlex> Lenaud01-Coding: Oh, you're running mplayer from the GUI? I've never done that...
<z_malloc> hmmm.. lame
<Blacken> The error -- invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "stop" failed.
<sebsebseb>  I want to disable the screensaver in Edgy,  but the screensaver thing is not in the menu.  What's the command?  how would I ree add to menu so on?
<sylpheedClaws> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu, it seems like the best approach
<mjrclark> sebseb, do not repeatedly ask questions please.
<z_malloc> vmware isn't running is it?  m
<Lenaud01-Coding> whats the terminal command to do that arrenlex?
<whazilla> anybody : ... on laptop i get this ::   Bezig met verbinden met chat.freenode.net (194.24.188.100) poort 6667...   it doesnt get any further like forever
<whazilla> any clues ? what todo ?
<Blacken> z_malloc: There isn't enough of it installed TO run, but let me look.
<z_malloc> ps aux | grep vmare
<z_malloc> oops vmware
<arrenlex> Lenaud01-Coding: mplayer -vo xv <movie>
<Blacken> z_malloc: Was doing that.
<Blacken> Hrm! There's a zombie process.
<z_malloc> ah ha!  i thought so
* Blacken can't kill the bugger. Restart time...
<z_malloc> kill it and try again
<Lenaud01-Coding> got it :)
<Blacken> That'd explain why vmware-player's install failed--I'd just uninstalled the vmware site executable.
<Lenaud01-Coding> thanks arrenlex
<z_malloc> yep
<Blacken> Once I restart that box, should be much better...
<Lenaud01-Coding> preferences in gui ;)
<Lenaud01-Coding> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tovella> Blacken: this is an update to the script (in case you haven't set up a root password).  it will also start from "/" (the root of the file-system):
<tovella> "sudo find / -name *vmware* -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf"
<CaptSaltyJack> WOW.. this place is about as busy as the ubuntu forums
<whazilla> >whazilla< anybody : ... on laptop i get this ::   Bezig met verbinden met chat.freenode.net (194.24.188.100) poort 6667...   it doesnt get any further like forever
<whazilla> * henri156 (n=chatzill@201.229.239.196) is binnengekomen bij #ubuntu
<whazilla> >whazilla< any clues ? what todo ?
<CaptSaltyJack> 1019 users here and it's this quiet?? how?
<arrenlex> CaptSaltyJack: Most of them are idling.
<Pici> Magic
<CaptSaltyJack> that's a lot of idling going on ;)
<CaptSaltyJack> man.
<bruenig> CaptSaltyJack, we need stuff to help with
<toM|vendettA_> is there anything for linux that will like... take my mp3s and automatically find the tags for them?? kinda like on itunes for windows/macs?
<armyriad> I think someone hacked this channel before.
<bruenig> not many are asking
<CaptSaltyJack> i have to say, Ubuntu rocks.  i tried other distros.. openSUSE, Fedora, Slackware, MEPIS..  Ubuntu really is the best in my opinion
<CaptSaltyJack> the best for my purposes
<whazilla> can i get any support ?
<armyriad> How would I go about installing GRUB?
<CaptSaltyJack> whazilla: what's up man?
<bruenig> !offtopic | CaptSaltyJack no wonder you thought the channel was quiet, you don't seem to be in the right one
<ubotu> CaptSaltyJack no wonder you thought the channel was quiet, you don't seem to be in the right one: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<whazilla> readup my previous post
<CaptSaltyJack> whazilla: can't connect to port 6667 outgoing?
<whazilla> just as u entered
<whazilla> with any program
<whazilla> i trie to update my laptop and findout i cant connect ... but its connected
<whazilla> i did ifup
<whazilla> and all
<CaptSaltyJack> can you telnet manually to the port ?
<whazilla> nope
<dyrne> !grub | armyriad
<ubotu> armyriad: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> told you upping and downing and interface won't make a dhcp request
<whazilla> i did that ikonia
<tovella> Blacken: btw, i had so many prolems with vmware (on feisty), i decided to play with VirtualBox, instead.  So far so good.
<whazilla> ikonia:  it said on ifup DHCP OFFERS RECIEVED
<Blacken> tovella: Never heard of it. Any good?
<HymnToLife> tovella, so what ? - joke inside
<whazilla> any clues somebody ?
<CaptSaltyJack> no clue man sorry :(
<tovella> Blacken: i like it very much.
<AJIEXA> Hi ALL! I have a problem: sometimes, when I logon my ubuntu open me 3-5 windows with my home directory, but I not save their in my last session, also i don't see my mounted logical disks on my desctop... - I have this situation sometimes, other worked good. May be I must do somthing for recovery that ?????
<CaptSaltyJack> i probably can't help as i'm fairly new to Ubuntu.
<Blacken> tovella: Can it open VMDKs?
<mwe> whazilla: see if dhclient <interface> gives better info
<ikonia> mwe: exactly
<tovella> Blacken: it was recently released as open-source, but i'm not sure about VMDK's.
<delire> i have to put a bunch of Ubuntu machines on a Windows domain complete with per-account authentication. is Samba still the best way to go for this sort of thing? if so, does Ubuntu have a Samba setup tool for automating alot of the tedium?
<Blacken> Well, that worked.
<Blacken> I dropped into single-user and murdered the bastard.
<z_malloc> gj
* Blacken 1, VMWare 637.
<Blacken> Thanks for your help, folks. Later!
<mahound> hello
<whazilla> how do i edit eth1 to use static in terminal instead of dhcp ?
<SoulPropagation> ifconfig
<mahound> i'm trying to install a brother laserjet printer driver on edgy
<mahound> i install the *deb
<whazilla> how to edit with ifconfig ?
<mahound> but... the printer won't appear on the listing
<erUSUL> whazilla: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<whazilla> thkx erUSUL
<mwe> whazilla: if you don't mind reading it's well explained in 'man interfaces'
<mahound> where does cups store the drivers?
<CaptSaltyJack> hey i have a dumb question.. Dapper LTS.. what do they mean by Long Term Support exactly??  is there some sort of official tech support offered on Dapper but not for Edgy?
<mwe> !release | CaptSaltyJack
<ubotu> CaptSaltyJack: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<neli> does anybody know why Almindor is banned ? (i=Ales@chello082119098159.chello.sk)
<genii> CaptSaltyJack: Correct. 2 year support for Dapper
<drega> whats going on with freenode tonight?
<ikonia> nothing
<mwe> drega: I didn't notice anything special
<CaptSaltyJack> ok.. paid support or for free?
<CaptSaltyJack> i see the commercial support for $250
<CaptSaltyJack> so that paid support is for Dapper users?
<mjrclark> CaptSaltyJack- I beleive they mean security updates, and being able to buy that commercial support.
<tovella> CaptSaltyJack: i think the LTS means that updates will continue on for a longer time period than before.
<CaptSaltyJack> ahh ok
<Pici> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<CaptSaltyJack> just curious
<wheels3572> Does Ubuntu support FULL OpenOffice?
<SoulPropagation> wheels3572: as opposed to?
<z_malloc> are they planning on fixing the fact that mysql doesn't work on the emt64 version, and has been busted since october?
<z_malloc> for edgy
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, i have this really weird problem, but the GUI is OFFSET at the bottom of my screen, about the height of a taskbar, i just rebooted from windows xp, and windows display is normal, what's wrong!?
<SoulPropagation> L0cKd0wN: CRT or flat panel
<wheels3572> SoulPropagation, As opposed to just OpenOffice.org Wordprocessor.  I would like the ENTIRE Suite
<L0cKd0wN> and the icons are also slightly ghosting.... to the right... i tried resetting the LCD and it doesn't solve it
<z_malloc> forcing mysql to load from dapper is not really a good solution if you ask me.
<SoulPropagation> wheels3572: yeah
<L0cKd0wN> SoulPropagation, flat panel most def
<wheels3572> SoulPropagation, is it in the repos or do I have to get the tar file from OpenOffice itself?
<SoulPropagation> L0cKd0wN: heh, are they at the same screen res?
<payam> hi
<SoulPropagation> wheels3572: It's there when you install it
<payam> Whats happen?
<SoulPropagation> payam: Somebody set us up the bomb
<L0cKd0wN> SoulPropagation, yes 1440 x 900, this only started happening yesterday when i was messing with beryl, but i turned it off, and it's still messed up
<payam> whats happen here
<SoulPropagation> payam: What is your native language
<ryanakca> I recently bought a new computer. I will be installing triple-booting with Gentoo, Ubuntu and Windows. Ubuntu will remain my primary OS.  What do I install first? Gentoo or Ubuntu?
<payam> i need help with something
<wheels3572> SoulPropagation, im only see OpenOffice.org WordProcessor in my list here.
<payam> I cant install a theme
<SoulPropagation> L0cKd0wN: Reboot to the livecd, mount your install part
<payam> I cant install my theme
<toM|vendettA_> is there anything for linux that will like... take my mp3s and automatically find the tags for them?? kinda like on itunes for windows/macs?
<Lenaud01-Coding> dvdripper best dvd ripper to get dvds ripped to iso format
<payam> i have a realy tereble headace
<payam> help me plz
<SoulPropagation> L0cKd0wN: and then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mount/point/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<disasm> ryanakca: windows
<tovella> toM|vendettA_: yes, but i don't recall which ones do it.
<SoulPropagation> L0cKd0wN: and back it up in case it happens again
<toM|vendettA_> ahh tovella your killin me :P
<kharloss> hi. any photoshop chan user .. because  ... #photoshop unable to join channel (invite only)
<z_malloc> ryanakca: windows.  i believe if you don't, when you install windows it will clobber any existing MBR
<ryanakca> disasm: windows is preinstalled, as with every other comp in canada
<disasm> ryanakca: the other two doesn't matter the order, but install windows first
<royel> Killux: hey
<ryanakca> disasm: kk
<tovella> toM|vendettA_: i've played around with so many of them, is simply escapes me right now.
<ryanakca> thanks
<disasm> ryanakca: then i'd say ubuntu, it resizes ntfs a lot easier
<dyrne> payam: ignore this if youre not comfortable with cli.  tar xfvz theme.tar.gz; mv theme/ /usr/share/theme/
<toM|vendettA_> tovella is it something that is in the repository
<payam> i m not  so clever
<tovella> toM|vendettA_: yes.
<disasm> dyrne: tar -zxvf theme.tar.gz -C /usr/share
<L0cKd0wN> SoulPropagation, roger doger
<payam> what shoul i do?
<sebsebseb> seems Edgy uses Xscreensaver and I cannot access the preferences for it from the menu.  so how do I access it?  I want to turn it off
<tovella> toM|vendettA_: i belive it was amarok, but i'm not completely positive.
<disasm> sebsebseb: temporary solution, kill xscreensaver
<royel> sebsebseb: did you try >preferences > screensaver?
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> it's not there
<PriceChild> payam, you can talk here now :)
<sebsebseb> bash: kill: xscreensaver: arguments must be process or job IDs
<sebsebseb> what's that?
<payam> yes i did
<toM|vendettA_> k thanks tovella
<payam> what did you mean?
<Lenaud01-Coding> dvdripper best dvd ripper to get dvds ripped to iso format
<goldstein> hello. i've been using edgy eft + gnome+ beryl for some time but now i have this problem: gnome locks on startup, after the first icon on the splash screen appears. if i wait like 5 minutes it will continue to load, but will be very very unstable. i disableberyl now, and the same thing happens with metacity.. any clues? i searched foruns but nothing similar..
<tovella> toM|vendettA_: wish i could be more sure.
<riotkittie> sebsebseb: kill `pidof xscreensaver`
<payam> i talked on both sides
<toM|vendettA_> tovella i've got that installled so i'll start it up and see if it can
<payam> ok I need help
<royel> sebsebseb: try Gconf Editor, expand >apps >gnome-screensaver .. check the last line an see that "user_switch_enabled" is checked
<payam> i have  downlod a RPM file
<payam> Theme file
<payam> And i wana install it
<payam> how can i do it?
<hjmills> hi all
<HymnToLife> payam, are you sure there's no other way ?
<hjmills> where can i find out how to turn an image into a usplash thingymadowhock
<riotkittie> payam: you can use alien to convert .rpms to .debs  ... but a .rpm'ed theme seems... odd.
<payam> i dont now
<payam> i dont know
<payam> i m a  biginner
<riotkittie> there's not a .gzip, .bz2 .anythingelse  of this theme?
<Rounin> Hi... I was wondering, is there an easy way of finding out where the tables used for encoding conversions used by a particular linux distro come from?
<payam> i click on a KDE.theme but nothing happens
<deafboy> WOuld there be any reason taht a game would get a HIGHER ping under windows then it linux
<Rounin> I think I found some in /usr/share but I don't know if those are what iconv uses
<toM|vendettA_> ahh tovella yes it is amarok.. thanks :)
<tovella> toM|vendettA_: great.
<erUSUL> deafboy: yes, linux is better ;)
<whazilla> LOL ... in xterm save mode
<whazilla> network works
<Silencer> erm i have problem with ubuntu mysql client
<deafboy> erUSUL: i'm looking for a reason :P
<Silencer> he don't keep alive connection
<Silencer> when he idle :(
<whazilla> in normal session ... ther is no session :$
<royel> deafboy: very possible, but too many factors could be involved to ultimately say why, suggest checking things like chat clients, torrents, anything that could use bandwidth/internet.
<tovella> toM|vendettA_: if you're using GNOME, "exaile" might also do it, though i personally liked "amarok" better, the last time i used ti.
<deafboy> royel: nothing but WoW running, and in linux i get MUCH better ping
<deafboy> royel: could it be that my university attempts to cap the internet?
<royel> deafboy: I couldnt say what it is without seeing things firsthand an digging deep into the problem, guessing at this point is extremely difficult.
<Shadowpillar> deafboy: linux has a better tcp/ip stack
<dyrne> Silencer: you might have better luck /j mysql
<Shadowpillar> deafboy: that killer nic uses a linux based stack for a reason
<hjmills> where can i find out how to turn an image into a usplash thingymadowhock
<Shadowpillar> that nic is also useless in linux :P
<deafboy> Shadowpillar: which nic is useless?
<Shadowpillar> the Killer NIC
<deafboy> Killer nic?
<Shadowpillar> the one that boosts ping for games
<Shadowpillar> only under windows
<royel> Shadowpillar: thats vague even to me.. what are you talking about?
<deafboy> SHadowpillar: wouldn't that make my ping WORS?E
<Shadowpillar> because it makes windows use a different TCP/IP stack that's on the card
<dhorn> Hey guys, what's the command to configure X?
<deafboy> dhorn: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dhorn> thx
<concept10> anyone know what ubuntu does with the information stored at hwdb.ubuntu.com ?
<deafboy> np :)
<deafboy> Shadowpillar: now why the hell would it do that?
<deafboy> Shadowpillar: my ping in linux with wow is < 100 it's almost 800 in windows
<Shadowpillar> deafboy: exactly!
<Shadowpillar> deafboy: that's what the killer nic does too in windows, however, it's because it uses embedded linux on the card itself and the drivers force windows to use the linux tcp/ip stack
<royel> deafboy: the real solution is to give up windows an WoW (cause WoW sucks) :)
<deafboy> Shadowpillar: note my college caps our net during the day, i get like 3 kbs downloads
<Shadowpillar> hence why it would be useless under linux ;P
<sebsebseb> where's gconf
<sebsebseb> editor located?
<Shadowpillar> just thought I'd mention that
<royel> sebsebseb: click >Apllications > system tools ..
<Shadowpillar> deafboy: linux+ wine = cheaper than a $200 Network card
<deafboy> Shadowpillar: but im not understanding why my ping woudl be WORSE in windows if this "nic" was designed to make ping better in games?
<Shadowpillar> ...
<tovella> concept10: i think it's used to improve hardware support.
<Shadowpillar> I'm talking hypothetically
<Shadowpillar> you dont have that nic obviously :P
<Shadowpillar> MY POINT IS
<Shadowpillar> the reason you have better ping is because of the linux TCP/IP stack
<Shadowpillar> which is superior to windows
<dyrne> concept10: how do they compile those statistics you know?
<deafboy> i see
<deafboy> w00t
<dyrne> concept10: gather them
<deafboy> now if ati didn't have SUCKASS drivers
<deafboy> i would be windows free
<deafboy> and yes im trying to give up WoW royel :)
<sebsebseb> it's not there
<sebsebseb> just KDE stuff
<Lenaud01-Coding> whats a good dvd back up app for linux to make them into iso?
<sebsebseb> and that's about it
<concept10> dyrne, how do they collect the information?  With HAL and store in XML and send to the website
<deafboy> Lenaud01-Coding: k9copy, Dvd::rip
<Lenaud01-Coding> dvd::rip does iso?
<Lazesharp> in edgy, how can I access the "Multimedia Systems Selector" to change the default video output?
<royel> sebsebseb: OH!
<royel> sebsebseb: I assumed we were talking about gnome
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> I am in Gnome
<sebsebseb> ,but I got
<Lenaud01-Coding> its not a dvd9 disc its a dvd5 that I want to make 1:1 copy of
<sebsebseb> Kubuntu installed as well
<betatux> Lazesharp, you want to have a default application for a certain file extension type ?
<Lazesharp> no
<Lazesharp> I want to change the video output to X11
<betatux> Lazesharp,  with mplayer it's easy , use -vo x11
<Lazesharp> I don't have, nor want to have mplayer
<Lazesharp> I'd rather just have gstreamer set up right
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<betatux> i see
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Amaranth
<schwachs> anyone know how to make Ubuntu w/in VMWare use a larger screen resolution than 1024x768?
<kiro> hi?
<betatux> Lazesharp, gstreamer-properties ?
<kiro> yo guys Im BRAND NEW to ubuntu ... and I dont know how its work ..
<sajt> hello
<kiro> I want to play a .avi file
<kiro> and its not working
<sebsebseb> yes
<Lazesharp> betatux: I'm looking at that, the manual doesn't seem to mention anything about i
<Lazesharp> *it
<schwachs> oh, ignore that last question till i read the faq
<Amaranth> !restricted | kiro
<ubotu> kiro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> ubotu: avi
<Lazesharp> it's stupid, gnome used to have a control center applet that let you change the output devices for audio and video
<Amaranth> Lazesharp: it still does
<kiro> i want install my graphic card and sound card ... not working too..
<Lazesharp> where is it then?
<Amaranth> Lazesharp: it's just not in the menus because autodetection should work
<sajt> how can I bulid a jail with ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Lazesharp: open a terminal and run gstreamer-properties
<Lazesharp> I feel stupid now, I should have checked
<hjmills> where can i find out how to turn an image into a usplash thingymadowhock
<Spartacus> If I'm trying to boot from the Ubuntu CD, made from the .ISO, and the computer just gets stuck on "Booting from CD:". What should I do?
<royel> Spartacus: more than one cd rom drive?
<Spartacus> Yea, tried both
<hjmills> Spartacus, check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded and check the cd by selecting the appropriate thing in the boot menu
<Ben_Sprinkl1> Hey all.
<hjmills> !Hi > Ben_Sprinkl1
<royel> Spartacus: what he said, an also if you find you have touble with a disc, trying burning at slower speeds
<betatux> hjmills, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<hjmills> thanks
<Spartacus> Can certain drives not read the burned discs, also?
<h203user> is there a command to discover what devices (video) are installed in a working system?
<royel> Spartacus: that would be a case of your media, an that can happen but would not be a cause from the .iso or Linux
<tovella> sajt: jails are something that Solaris does.  for Ubuntu, you might want to look at one of the "virtual servers" that are available.
<betatux> h203user, lspci , lsusb , etc
<deafboy> what does Dvd::rip use as a backend? is it different from k9copy
<Krunk> I'd like to change the boot fs type from ext3 to reiserfs while re-installing. Also, the partioner doesn't seem to allow me to make '/' partition. Is there a waya round this?
<romulo> im getting /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: 254:0: Cannot find LVM device on generating a new initrd for my new kernel, why that happens?
<betatux> h203user, my lspci shows e.g. : VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3]  (rev a3)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Which ait-drivers should I install? x.org or xfree86?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> *ati-drivers
<h203user> betatux:  onboard video ???
<betatux> h203user, hmm not sure , it might be listed as well
<kiro> DUDE I DONT UNDERSTAND ANYTHING ABOUT UBUNTU WOW
<tovella> sajt: sorry, i think i should have said jails are a BSD thing.
<h203user> that's what I need to know for a laptop betatux
<kiro> Can anyone give me lessons for ubuntu ?
<kiro> Im complete beginner
<betatux> h203user, i'm sure the onboard video card should be listed in lspci
<kiro> I want to learn how to Install a .avi plugin
<h203user> ok thanks betatux
<shwag> kiro: The mouse is what moves the cursor. The keyboard has the alphebet on it.
<Orfeous> are there any program to capture my screen into a movie?
<kiro> LOL
<sebsebseb> kiro I can help you
<sebsebseb> well most of us can
<Orfeous> like a gif-file or something?
<kiro> ok
<sebsebseb> where you from?
<sebsebseb> and age?
<dyrne> kiro: wiki.ubuntu.com  is your friend
<betatux> kiro, read http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<sajt> Anybody knows about jails?
<kiro> well I just started using ubuntu
<shwag> kiro: yah, you want  ubuntuguide.org
<tovella> sajt: what do you want to know about jails?
<royel> sebsebseb: what does age an loc have to do with anything, this is not a internet chat room for cyboring!
<h203user> thanks later
<KeenEars> h`lo there
<sajt> tovella I like to build jails with ubuntu
<betatux> kiro , whenever in doubt , press ctrl-alt + backspace :)
<royel> kiro: dont take that advice
<betatux> lol
<sajt> But maybe this is a wrong name for it
<betatux> oO
<KeenEars> is xsane always so slow on saving tiffs ? or smth is wrong ?
<concept10> Amaranth, gstreamer-properties is being removed?
<tovella> i think jails are a BSD thing.  for linux, there are other virtualization options.
<Amaranth> concept10: no
<sebsebseb> kiro:  I get this impresson your from a non English speaking countrey,  so I was wondering which one.  and also what age you were
<betatux> kiro has quit (Remote closed the connection
<concept10> Amaranth,  What about from the menus?
<royel> !funny | betatux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> concept10: it's not in the menus, i don't think it ever has been
<betatux> hehe
<Spartacus> :D
<Spartacus> I think I got it working, thanks guys
<royel> !kidding | betatux
<ubotu> betatux: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<concept10> Amaranth, it's always been there
<kiro> dude f*ck you
<betatux> wb Kiro , sorry mate :D
<kiro> dumb*ss
<betatux> royel , i'm good at apologies :D
<royel> kiro: I tried to warn you, but it was too late
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@198.23-67-87.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by Amaranth
<blue-frog> there's no way to reconfigure locales (edgy - feisty) and choose which locale we want as it used to be with dapper or as it is in debian?
<Amaranth> betatux: not funny
<kiro> betatux: dumbfuck
<Spartacus> What does it do?
<Amaranth> !ohmy | kiro
<ubotu> kiro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tovella> did somebody ask why kiro was banned?
<Spartacus> kiro wasn't
<Amaranth> blue-frog: should be the same as dapper, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kiro> Im trying to get some help
<Amaranth> betatux has been muted for a while
<Spartacus> What does the ctrl alt baskspace do?
<Spartacus> backspace*
<Agrajag> kills the X server
<kiro> and betatux told me to do a thing
<Amaranth> it restarts Xorg
<concept10> Amaranth, what needs to be removed (or merged) is the other sound properties
<royel> Spartacus: it closes X down, an restarts it
<Spartacus> oh
<Amaranth> concept10: system->preferences->sound?
<tequiero> netview
<POVaddct> Spartacus: ctrl-alt-backspace terminates the x server
<Spartacus> good thinkg I don't know what X is >.>
<concept10> Amaranth, yes
<Amaranth> concept10: that needs to stay, gstreamer-properties has no use unless video autodetection fails
<blue-frog> Amaranth: it generates the locales automatically without showing the debconf window where we used to select the lcoales.
<KeenEars> again : is xsane always so slow on saving tiffs ? or smth is wrong ?
<royel> Spartacus: it's your Desktop, the graphical interface your probablyusing now
<Amaranth> concept10: which almost never happens
<Spartacus> oh, okay, thanks
<Amaranth> blue-frog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<royel> !ask | kiro
<ubotu> kiro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kiro> So where do i start learning ubuntu
<royel> wrong one :)
<kiro> !ask | royel
<ubotu> royel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> kiro http://www.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> kiro: just start using it
<blue-frog> Amaranth: same genreates automatically, no questions asked
<benomatic> anybody know if ubuntu (via alternatives or server cds) can be installed w/ a boot-from software-raid configuration (meaning 2 disks dedicated to raid only, no other non-raid disks/partitions)?
<royel> kiro: well, you learned one thing today already :)
<kiro> royel: lawl
<z_malloc> hello. im somewhat of a linux newb.  i recently upgraded from an older version of debian unstable to edgy.  i have a hylafax server running, and an 8 port fax board.  i managed to get it working, however I noticed that hylafax stays in initialization mode after boot up.  faxing does not work.  after I restart hylafax, faxing begins to work.  i have a strong suspicion that this is cause by the fact that hylafax starts up before the fax modem does in the i
<Amaranth> blue-frog: i guess System->Administration->Language Support is the way to go now then
<z_malloc> i believe to correct this i need to use update-rc.d and pass it some numbers to get it to start up before hylafax.  after reading the man page, i'm still pretty confused.  i suspect this has occurred because the method in which i need to install my fax driver is depending on inittab, which is no longer in edgy.  the bottom of my inittab used to contain lines like this..  respawn:/sbin/mgetty ttyQ1a1 -s 115200 -D
<blue-frog> Amaranth: then I am stuck with UTF8, ok ty anyway
<concept10> Amaranth, This is why it needs to be merged with gstreamer properties.  You need some of the options in there, but the part about what Ubuntu uses for Audio conferencing and Movies needs to be removed.  Why?  Let the application pick the gstreamer sink from auto detect or gconfaudiosink
<z_malloc> anyone have a good understanding of how to use update-rc.d to get this issue corrected?
<Amaranth> blue-frog: oh yes, utf-8 is probably you're only choice
<kane77> hi
<Amaranth> blue-frog: why would you want anything else?
<blue-frog> Amaranth: cause vdr program doesn't want UTF8
<Amaranth> vdr?
<kiro> royel: I want to know how to install thing , I just upgraded windows to ubuntu .. A big slap in the face.. but I better like ubuntu for X reason.. and umm Windows is kinda a auto exec. files and ubuntu is a code/script method and i want to learn how to .. could you help me out?!
<kane77> anybody has experience with jdk+netbeans? is it only for x86 or for 64bit as well?
<blue-frog> Amaranth: video disc recorder
<Amaranth> concept10: i think it's great how it is
<old_cymuHep> !
<mjrclark> kiro; for most programs, use the package manager- called aptitude, under the system menu.
<JPMaximilian> telling someone who asks for help to go to ubuntu.com is not helpful
<toulouse> y guys my digital camera doesnt want to mount, what do i type in terminal?
<old_cymuHep> !SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Amaranth> concept10: the audio conferences stuff is so you can make VoIP go through a headset
<concept10> Amaranth, yeah, but shouldnt the application choose this stuff?
<royel> kiro: there are several ways to install software in linux, Ubuntu uses Synaptic, you'll find it under System > Adminstration > Synaptic Package Manager, it's a great place to start
<Amaranth> kiro: actually Applications->Add/Remove Programs is probably better for you
<Amaranth> concept10: No
<toulouse> hey guys, yall know how i can mount my digi cam
<Amaranth> concept10: Why make every app do it individually and make the user change it in all of his apps?
<kane77> toulouse, usb or firewire?
<toulouse> usb
<kane77> toulouse, try lsusb
<tovella> kiro: the top panel, there should be an item labeled "System", under which you should find something like "Help and Support" (I think - i'm playing with a test version).  There you should find all kinds of help regarding "Getting
<toulouse> ok
<Amaranth> concept10: I can't think of a case where you'd want ekiga to use speakers and skype to use a headset, for example
<mjrclark> !Synaptic > KIro
<tovella> ..getting started.
<concept10> Amaranth, Thats not the right way to do it.  It's called flexibility.
<kane77> toulouse, it should give you all your usb devices, camera should be among them
<kiro> I found Synaptic , In it theres is thousand of file..
<Amaranth> concept10: it's called consistency
<toulouse> kane77: doesnt seem to see it
<Amaranth> kiro: that's why I said to use Applications->Add/Remove
<kiro> ?
<KeenEars> damn, kooka don`t save tiffs. so can i do something with xsane ?
<Amaranth> kiro: it's got them categorized and such better for a new user
<kiro> wut u mean
<mjrclark> kiro, they are not files, they are programes you can install, search for what you want to install.
<Amaranth> kiro: Click on the Applications menu, then click on Add/Remove at the bottom
<payam> anyone who likes to help me?
<makuseru> how do i change the defualt program for a type of file?
<sijmen> My Ubuntu 6.10 machine appears to have gone into sleep mode or something like that, but I can't figure out how to wake it. I've got a black screen, and neither mouse and keyboard buttons nor the power button wake it up
<kane77> toulouse, try unplugging it and plugging it back again
<toulouse> eek i have
<erUSUL> !anyone | payam
<ubotu> payam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<concept10> Amaranth, Why should the overall distro care about Audio conferencing?  What if these apps get removed in the future?  You will then have useless options.  That's why the app should select gstreamer properties.  It's easy to detect or get from gconf.
<KeenEars> toulouse - what cam ?
<kane77> toulouse, and then write "dmesg | grep usb"
<toulouse> vivitar vivicam385
<maynoth42> Will I have to reformat ubuntu if I need to install a new DVD+-RW drive???
<maynoth42> thanks
<payam> my english is not good, Mr teacher ;)
<Amaranth> concept10: the GNOME developers don't agree with you :)
<royel> maynoth42: no
<payam> how do i install a theme=?
<KeenEars> heh.never heard.  i think there was a good hw database but i`ve lost the link
<sajt> tovella: I like to make a server, where everybody have an own chroot-jail. I know it from the freeBSD. Is it possible?
<toulouse> kane77: i recently got a new mobo, cpu and gfx card,the old mobo saw the camera
<toulouse> could it be bios?
<sajt> what mean virtual servers?
<maynoth42> do I have to do anything special to get it to re-detect it or is it automatic?
<sinnadyr> Someone got experience with the Si1520 from Fujitsu Siemens?
<payam> i wana chatt with Mattias from Sweden
<Amaranth> payam: If it's for KDE you want #kubuntu
<payam> is he here?
<payam> I have Kubuntu
<concept10> Amaranth, I respect your opinion.  But im going to advocate for this.  The reason they don't agree is probably they want their individual apps to become part of the overall GNOME desktop (which they are).  Im trying to advocate to remove useless dialogs and at the same time, keep the options
<toulouse> hey kane77: it now sees it
<Amaranth> payam: and another IRC channel
<Amaranth> payam: /join #kubuntu
<toulouse> kane77: i dont know why it suddenly sees it
<tovella> yes, there are several ways, such as xen, & vmware, but you may be able to get by with vserver or openvm
<payam> how can i join Kubuntu?
<russ> when i check the "enable gl desktop" box, my desktop crashes....can anyone help....???....
<davin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<payam> Can you connect me?
<maynoth42> thank you royel
<kane77> toulouse, hmm... ubuntu wasnt able to detect a usb disk when I pluged into front socket, while the backward works... so it could be it (although now I got message it works so this text is basicaly useles :D)
<Amaranth> payam: No, you need to type /join #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kane77> toulouse, good... does it mount?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@198.23-67-87.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<toulouse> ya, now im trying the other ports
<toulouse> to see if its bad usb port
<Amaranth> betatux: you can speak now
<betatux> Thanks , again , my apologies ...
<payam> Thank you
<russ> when i check the "enable gl desktop" box, my desktop crashes....can anyone help....???....
<dyrne> sajt: im not really familiar with dchroot but you might search ubuntuforums.org
<hjmills> kane77, when you plug it in the front check dmesg (by running dmesg in the term) and see if it is even picked up
<writerz_> SaLuT A tOuS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Amaranth> russ: #ubuntu+1
<toulouse> salut
<Amaranth> writerz_: ?
<KeenEars> also sometimes usb devices can`t be detected with b0rked cables
<KeenEars> =)
<toulouse> im from texas though,not france
<Spartacus> I've gotten Ubuntu to run off the CD
<Spartacus> but when I go to the install, it doesn't do anythign after I set time
<royel> Spartacus: good job
<writerz_> bon personne d'interessant j'me casse
<mindstate_> is it possible to change the color of an xfce4 panel?
<Spartacus> I set the time and try to click forward but nothing happens, I can do other stuff though
<Amaranth> !fr | writerz_
<ubotu> writerz_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<payam> nobody is in Kubutu channel
<payam> nobody answers
<sijmen> My desktop appears to have gone into sleep. The screen is black. I can't seem to wake it up though, nothing seems to help (keyboard, mouse, power button). Any ideas?
<kane77> anybody has experience with jdk+netbeans? is it only for x86 or for 64bit as well?
<KeenEars> =) it``s normal
<Amaranth> payam: Make sure you spelled it right.
<toulouse> to get the xfce gui-stuff can i just download the packages from synaptic like i did with kde
<Amaranth> payam: Otherwise I'm sorry, you'll just have to wait.
<payam> okok
<Mattias> payam: semi away from keyboard now ^_^ but i guess we are at the same spot as last time,   http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<dyrne> sijmen: can you ssh in?
<betatux> sijmen, try to login through ssh to that machine and kill xscreensaver
<payam> now its right
<payam> i can chatt now
<sijmen> okay
<mixandgo> any idea why X moves a bit slow ? windows flicker when I drag them...
<Amaranth> payam: This channel is for Ubuntu and GNOME, I don't think anyone even knows how to install a KDE theme because they don't use KDE. :)
<cypruser> Where am I supposed to install GRUB?
<payam> Hi mattias
<payam> Can you help me?
<royel> Spartacus: did you enable the NTP Option?
<Amaranth> mixandgo: This is a common problem, you need something like compiz to fix it.
<KeenEars> xwindows ain`t fast. especially old and with sis server
<Mattias> payam: yeah, still trying to get IE installed ?
<dyrne> payam: #kde is pretty active i think
<payam> its the same man
<payam> i did that my that didnt work
<mixandgo> Amaranth, like enabling the option in xorg.conf ?
<sijmen> openssh isn't installed on the machine..
<Amaranth> mixandgo: No, it's a compositing window manager (metacity replacement) that uses OpenGL (your graphics hardware) to manage windows (move them, resize them, etc)
<sijmen> or is it by default? Because I don't seem to be able to connect
* dyrne slaps sijmen 
<Spartacus> NTP options?
<payam> yes. I going to be a famus Hacker with Linux
<Spartacus> option*
<lisapc> whats the difference between kbuntu and ubuntu?
<mixandgo> Amaranth, like beryl ? or is there something better ?
<royel> Amaranth: I miss the intimidating @ symbol by your name :)
<Mattias> payam: can you copy paste your whole /etc/apt/sources.list  on to http://pastie.caboo.se ?
<toulouse> lisapc: kde vs. gnome
<Amaranth> mixandgo: It's the project beryl forked from.
<sijmen> dyrne, why?
<soundray> lisapc: ubuntu is a linux distribution. kbuntu doesn't exist ;)
<payam> Mattias
<Amaranth> mixandgo: (where most of beryl's code is from)
* rmd_ wonders why his /ignores on joins/parts/crap on #ubuntu aren't working
<mixandgo> Amaranth, which one ?
<payam> ag har installerat om Linux
<fotoflo_> hi everyone
<payam> Sorry :(
<toulouse> soundray: that dont help him much
<fotoflo_> whats the opposite of adduser? removeuser?
<dyrne> sijmen: sshd should always be installed. on principal.  keyboard alt-ctrl-f2 or bkspace doesnt work? :)
<Amaranth> mixandgo: beryl is a fork of compiz. this means they took the compiz code and made a new project with it
<lunaphyte_> fotoflo_: userdel
<old_cymuHep> how i can open this?  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mwe> fotoflo_: userdel
<sijmen> dyrne, no, that didn't work.
<toulouse> hey guys, looks like only two of my usb ports work, what can i do to correct that??
<mixandgo> Amaranth, ok, so which one is better ?
<Amaranth> mixandgo: they're more or less the same thing
<fotoflo_> mwe: thanks
<lunaphyte_> old_cymuHep: be a user who is allowed to read the file.
<Amaranth> mixandgo: I prefer compiz, others prefer beryl.
<Mattias> payam: installerat om ?
<soundray> toulouse: thanks for the hint. At least he or she doesn't feel ignored
<Mattias> payam: why? :P
<toulouse> soundray: lol
<kiro> How do I delete/hide files in SPM ?
<rmd_> okay, is there a problem with the epic4 package for ubuntu?  my /ignores aren't working
<mixandgo> Amaranth, aha, I see ! why do you prefer Compiz ?
<Amaranth> mixandgo: The reasons for those choices can easily turn into a flamewar. :)
<soundray> kiro: statistical parametric imaging?
<kiro> Synaptic package man..
<Amaranth> mixandgo: Please join #ubuntu-effects
<toulouse> ey guys, only two usb ports work, can i fix this
<payam> iyes. hela linux. fr attt jag inte vet vad jag gjorde. Alla fnstren stngde sig pltsligt
<dyrne> old_cymuHep: you need to open it with a text editor so. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sijmen> Anyhow, dyrne, I didn't install it because I shouldn't need it
<mindstate_> hey, ive created a seperate /home partition i left about 6 gigs for my / and it was about 4gigs left after installation is 4gigs enough for the root partition?
<sijmen> wait :|
<royel> mindstate_: probably
<kiro> Soundray: Synaptic package man..
<KeenEars> is there any linux analogue for Mathcad ? not scilab i mean not  wxmaxima...
<fotoflo_> ok i have a little problem: i used apt-get to install apache2 but i still have 1.3 installed... how do i get rid of 1.3?
<soundray> kiro: do you want to uninstall a package?
<KeenEars> foto - force version ?
<killux_> is edgy unstable because its screwed up
<mindstate_> royel, it all depends on how much software i install correct?
<soundray> !kubuntu | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kiro> I just want to delete it from my computer
<fotoflo_> KeenEars: how do i do that?
<rmd_> fotoflo_: aptitude search apache, and then apt-get remove the package name of 1.3
<royel> mindstate_: correct
<kiro> to have less items
<killux_> my system got screwed during upgrading
<fotoflo_> rmd: whats aptitude?
<KeenEars> that`s synaptic func in menu i`m unsure on that =(
<soundray> kiro: that doesn't make sense
<killux_> gaim cant connect to a host, meanwhile i have internet connection
<kiro> ?
<killux_> does anyone know what that means?
<royel> killux_: hey, did you get your other problem resolved, I lost internet before we got done working on it
<cypruser> Where am I supposed to install GRUB?
<mixandgo> Amaranth, I've enabled beryl and everything turned white
<killux_> royel: no
<mixandgo> Amaranth, and barely moving
<rmd_> fotoflo_: aptitude is one of the things that synaptic interacts with for searching packages/repositories, etc.
<mindstate_> royel, i couldnt resize my partition if i ever did need more space could i?
<payam> killux: maybe your Pc has AIDS
<Mattias> payam: anyways, lets open Adept
<deafboy> mixandgo: what gpu do you have?
<payam> again?
<payam> ok
<rmd_> fotoflo_: as an alternative, you could search for apache in synaptic and use that to remove the package
<KeenEars> aol`s login site is down sometimes these days
<killux_> payam: maybe or maybe ubuntu has GAIDS
<soundray> cypruser: it depends on what you are trying to achieve. Give some detail.
<mixandgo> deafboy, GPU ?
<fotoflo_> rmd: synaptic thinks 1.3 is removed
<deafboy> mixandgo: graphics card?
<Mattias> payam: yes, and make sure universe and multiverse is docked
<mixandgo> deafboy, NVIDIA Fx 5600
<kane77> anybody has experience with jdk+netbeans? is it only for x86 or for 64bit as well?
<old_cymuHep> dyrne and what is X11?
<royel> mindstate_: it's not impossible, but I would think 6g will be adequate
<rmd_> fotoflo_: then i don't know what to tell you.  ignore everything i wrote.
<cowmix3> which 'stock' kernel supports PAE?
<kiro> soundray: Got msn?
<killux_> what does that mean that gaim couldnt connect to a host
<payam> yes
<deafboy> mixandgo: type "beryl" in terminal
<payam> then?
<killux_> i have internet connectio
<deafboy> what's the output
<makuseru> how do i change the defualt program for a file?
<soundray> kiro: no
<killux_> *connection
<mindstate_> royel, ok thanks dude
<kiro> damnit
<KeenEars> <killux_> - almost anything
<cypruser> Ok, I recently created a new partition as swap. Grub no longer works though. I want to reinstall it.
<Mattias> payam: go to third party and add "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main"
<rmd_> i just want to know why epic4 won't /ignore anything
<soundray> makuseru: right click, Properties, Open With
<KeenEars> i had problems with miranda too
<soundray> !language | kiro
<ubotu> kiro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fotoflo_> rmd: locate apache | grep !apache2 | rm
<makuseru> soundray: that dosnt change the default thought
<makuseru> though*
<payam> bamn it
<payam> ia cant copy it
<killux_> KeenEars: what?
<soundray> makuseru: yes, it does
<fotoflo_> rmd: is that a really stupid idea?
<makuseru> soundray: no it dosnt, it adds it to the list
<Mattias> payam: lets go to a more silent channel, join #kubuntu-se
<killux_> it says <Screen Name> disconnected couldnt connect to host
<killux_> what is wrong?
<soundray> makuseru: okay, then it doesn't. Go ask someone else.
<rmd_> fotoflo_: i wouldn't do it because i don't like automating my "rm" unless it's rm -rf <specific directory>.  also, i dont know enough about apache to know what you might completely destroy
<gortba> Hi, I downloaded gxine recently to stream music. No mplayer worked fine for video in Firefox. But everytime I try to stream a video, gxine pops up. How do I change the default player for Firefox back to mplayer?
<royel> killux_: it's possible the msn service is down
<mixandgo> deafboy, white screen
<killux_> no
<gortba> err.."no" should say "now"
<ImpulsoBiomecani> #unixmexico
<fotoflo_> rmd: what if i install 1.3 again with synaptic, and then uninstall it?
<sijmen> I even tried to send it a WOL package, but even that didn't work
<makuseru> soundray: i am, dont tell me that im wrong about somthing that i just did three seconds ago, i think i would have checked that first before asking for help
<ph03n1xs74r> LONG LIVE THE PENGUIN!
<deafboy> mixandgo: go to beryl manager and go to Advanced beryl options and then rendering path and pick "copy"
<ph03n1xs74r> how do i install beryl properly?
<rmd_> fotoflo_: that's something i've never tried, and cannot therefore vouch for. but, hey, it's a pretty creative solution and we dont seem to have any others.
<soundray> makuseru: look, I'm not here to correct you about anything. Just put me on ignore, and I will do the same for you.
<ph03n1xs74r> ive installed wine just fine, but beryl im having trouble
<gortba> Does anyone know how to change the default in firefox back to mplayer?
<manu_> hi
<fotoflo_> rmd: I think i found the solution: synaptic has a "mark for complete removal" option that its allowing me to select
<KeenEars> <ph03n1xs74r> /join #ubuntu-xgl ?
<royel> killux_: are you behind a firewall?
<rmd_> fotoflo_: ohh.  yeah.  that's a good one.  you might need to reinstall apache2, though.
<mixandgo> deafboy, where do I find that rendering ?
<deafboy> under beryl manager
<fotoflo_> rmd: I plan to - im going go re-compile with mod_perl
<soundray> gortba: try Firefox Edit-Preferences-Content-File Type
<rmd_> fotoflo_: oh, hell.  should've said that in the beginning. :)  do whatever the hell you want to erase <everything> :)
<fotoflo_> rmd: on it.
<old_cymuHep> how to creat new text document in terminal?
<gortba> soundray: I don't have a File Type under Content
<rmd_> old_cymuHep: nano <file name>
<soundray> gortba: which version of Firefox?
<rmd_> old_cymuHep: alternatively, you can touch <file name>, but that won't open it.
<old_cymuHep> rmd_ but in directory?
<gortba> soundray: 1.5.0.9
<kane77> is there a special repository for java stuff (jdk ... etc)
<old_cymuHep> rmd_ but nano /etc/ <filename>???
<soundray> gortba: okay, mine applies to 2.0
<rmd_> old_cymuHep: you can do that, yes.  just remember that you'll need to "sudo nano" if you're working in a restricted directory.
<soundray> gortba: hold on, I've got a dapper machine to check
<sijmen> Any ideas what could actually cause my computer to get in a coma?
<gortba> soundray: ok, thanks
<old_cymuHep> rmd_ but can yo write full cmd?
<sijmen> why can't my computer wake from sleep?
<rbil> sijmen: desktop?
<a5benwillis> join #edubuntu
<rmd_> old_cymuHep: you'll be able to write, yes.  you just need to know about the editor you're using
<sijmen> yes
<kane77> is there a special repository for java stuff?? (I need netbeans...)
<soundray> gortba
<soundray> gortba, got it
<rbil> sijmen: and alt+ctrl+F1 won't bring up a terminal?
<old_cymuHep> rmd_ i know gedit
<gortba> soundray: go ahead
<KeenEars> old_cymuHep: try e3 , it has some simple interfaces
<erUSUL> kane77: in multiverse you can get the jre and jdk
<soundray> gortba, Preferences-Downloads-Download Actions
<sijmen> rbil, no, neither did any mouse, keyboard or power button
<rmd_> old_cymuHep: but thats not a command line editor.
<Lenaud01-Coding>  does dd show progress why it copies?
<finalbeta> eHow to check what Ubuntu version is running?
<Bsims> Hey stupid question I have a ext3 drive on usb and it wants to mount it root only, and locked... how do I change that?
<soundray> Lenaud01-Coding: no
<rbil> sijmen: can you ssh into that box?
<Lenaud01-Coding> soundray there a way to get it too?
<lisapc> whats the difference between kbuntu and ubuntu?
<KeenEars> <Lenaud01-Coding> iirc no, just a summary
<kane77> erUSUL, yes I just found, but I cant find netbeans anywhere (that's what we are supposed to use in school)
<sijmen> rbil, no ssh deamon installed. I've already rebooted anyhow
<rmd_> !kubuntu | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<soundray> finalbeta: cat /etc/lsb-release
<sijmen> But I'd like to know what caused it, as I've got exactly the same problem in VIsta
<finalbeta> thnx
<lisapc> soundray pleas stop trolling
<soundray> Lenaud01-Coding: no
<rbil> sijmen: usually something like that points at a hardware prob. have you run memtest on it?
<lisapc> rmd_ ty
<Lenaud01-Coding> thanks soundray
<royel> sijmen: are you overclocking?
<gortba> soundray: what do I do under actions?
<robdeman> hi folks... this nVidia SWCursor problem drives me nuts!
<soundray> lisapc: you must mistake me for someone else
<robdeman> I want a hardware cursor!
<sijmen> two times no
<sijmen> I've also never had any other problems with it
<davin> can I change the bootup splash to just text?
<erUSUL> kane77: then you will have to install it with the *.bin package from sun.com
<lisapc> rmd_ whats diffrence between the 2 desktop enviroments?
<soundray> !kubuntu | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<edistar> davin: just change the init scripts?
<TheDebugger> lisapc: Look for screenshots :)
<soundray> lisapc: was this trolling?
<rmd_> lisapc: people's preferences, mostly.
<davin> edistar: how?
<lisapc> TheDebugger :)
<kane77> erUSUL, and I'm not sure if the one thats on official page is suitable for _64bit version linux...
<lisapc> rmd_ ok
<SmartMAn> hi guys
<SmartMAn> i need help
<KeenEars> what differencies between ferrari and lamborghini ?
<SmartMAn> my ubuntu dosen't work
<edistar> both nice :P
<lisapc> is there a way i can create a mirror image of my hard drive and then restore it if need be?
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rbil> sijmen: I'd try the easy stuff first, like run memtest and see how that goes, then if memory passes, I'd look at possible power supply prob.
<erUSUL> kane77: it is a java program 'compile once run everywhere' isn't it XD
<edistar> I have a question... what is the exact difference between server kernel and normal kernel?
<schwachs> dang, 132 updates take a little time to download. :)
<soundray> gortba: find the filetype that opens in the wrong player and change it back to mplayer
<Bsims> lisapc: yeah use rsync
<SmartMAn> ok lisapc i'll try
<lisapc> Bsims one file onlu
<SmartMAn> but when i open it it stop working when it load window desktop
<sijmen> rbil, power supply? I can still hear the machine roar
<kane77> erUSUL, should be :D but my ISP just put some quotas so I cant download anything anymore :( so I am a bit precautious...
<royel> lisapc: soundray gives alot of time in here helping people, an I must say from the times I've observed him, his help is usually spot on.. you could call him alot of things, but a "troll" would not be one of them.!!
<soundray> lisapc: you told me to stop trolling. The least you can do is say what you are referring to.
<franhp2> hi
<gortba> soundray: there is only one thing there called SPL. I want to be able to stream movies using mplayer in firefox
<rbil> simmen: but if it isn't sending proper voltages,you can experience probs
<edistar> can't anyone help me?
<sijmen> ah..
<erUSUL> kane77: a shame
<sijmen> can I disable the sleep functionality btw?
<Bsims> lisapc: hrm dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/path/to/image
<soundray> gortba: for that, try installing the plugin:
<posingaspopular> edistar: whats the problem
<franhp2> is there any way to get bots like ubotu and Ubugtu into other ubuntu channels?
<rbil> sijmen: check BIOS settings for power saving and also look in Ubuntu for power saving settings
<soundray> !mozilla-mplayer | gortba
<ubotu> gortba: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<rbil> sijmen: you want to turn off power saving in BIOS, btw.
<lisapc> is Norton Ghost the best way to create image files?
<erUSUL> edistar: too long to say here some config options at compile time like the preemption mode or the hz value among many other things i suppose
<rbil> sijmen: let the o/s handle that
<sijmen> ahh
<Bsims> lisapc: man dd
<sijmen> It was set to 'turn of screen' in 40 minutes, but never sleep
<gortba> soundray: ok I'll give it a shot. Thanks, you guys are great
<soundray> !partimage | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<rbil> lisapc: I prefer Acronis True Image recovery disk
<edistar> thanks :) any disadvantages?
<royel> lisapc: there is nothign Norton-Symantec makes that is any good.. most virus programs determine Norton software to be a virus..
<soundray> lisapc: and you still owe me an explanation
<soundray> Thanks, royel, for standing in for me.
<lisapc> Bsims no thanks
<lisapc> Bsims i rather use a proper app
<royel> soundray: my pleasure :)
* Bsims sighs... suit yourself. I hear partimage is nice
<lisapc> rbil is Acronis True Image the new Norton Ghost?
<cypruser> I have a problem.
<kane77> ask
<rbil> lisapc: no different product. TI has never failed me and I use it all the time. The "recovery cd" one can make from it from a Windoze install works beautifully to image Linux boxes, clone Linux drives, etc.
<lisapc> rbil using true image, does it backup even the boot sectors etc?
<rbil> lisapc: yes
<cypruser> After tweaking my partitions, I restarted and got GRUB error 22. I found some info that said to use the Windows CD to fix the MBR.
<cypruser> I want to reinstall GRUB.
<lisapc> srbil so u can create a boot CD with the created image on the same boot CD? and restore from there?
<rbil> lisapc: it will even automatically create expanded partitions if you are restoring an image to a larger hard drive than it came from originally.
<soundray> cypruser: follow the instructions for recovering grub:
<soundray> !grub | cypruser
<ubotu> cypruser: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lisapc> cypruser then u didnt "tweak" your partitions, you destroyed them :P
<lisapc> srbil so u can create a boot CD with the created image on the same boot CD? and restore from there?
<cypruser> soundray: I tried both methods but my computer still loads Windows when I start it.
<capone> hi all
<davin> how do I change the GRUB boot graphics to just text?
<davin> (no bootsplash)
<LOLZebra> unsure
<rbil> lisapc: no, not on the same CD. the image should be on another drive, like external USB, or another internal fixed drive or across a Windoze network.
<capone> I have a problem with the mysql users
<lisapc> rbil so u can create a boot CD with the created image on the same boot CD? and restore from there?
<soundray> cypruser: in that case, you might have to boot the live CD and install and run gpart (not gparted) to rescue your partitions
<rbil> lisapc: no
<soundray> !gpart | cypruser
<ubotu> cypruser: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<lisapc> rbil cant i create the image on a blank DVD?
<capone> I accidentally removed root user, so I can't connect to the server
<lisapc> rbil i dont have any spare partitions
<rbil> lisapc: do you have a local network?
<lisapc> rbil its 13gig. too large for a usb stick
<cypruser> Hmm... I think my partitions are fine.
<lisapc> rbil no
<Bsims> I am considering going feisty, but mainly Edgy, Just Works... I did have to pull libipod from feisty to get my ipod to accept videos... and recompile ffmpeg to get a non broken one.
<lisapc> rbil any ideas?
<rbil> lisapc: you might consider getting an external USB hd ... pretty cheap these days and makes backing up a snap
<soundray> lisapc: feel free to send me a memo when you feel like apologizing for your slur.
<lisapc> rbil you are not helping
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, tried reloading xorg.conf, my screen is STILL offset at the bottom.... help!?
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, offset?
<cypruser> Where am I supposed to install GRUB? Am I supposed to install it to the partition with the boot flag?
<Jimmey> cypruser, depends what other partitions you have
<soundray> cypruser: no, install it to the master boot record. That's (hd0) in grub terms in most cases
<robdeman> hi folks... this nVidia SWCursor problem drives me nuts!
<lisapc> rbil notice my questinon carefully!  is there a way to create a image and restore it from a blank DVD?
<L0cKd0wN> Jimmey, indeed, i checked in windows xp, and the space is used find like it should be, in ubuntu now, there's like 30px at the bottom in which the screen is pushed up, it's black space
<L0cKd0wN> i've tried different kernel
<rbil> lisapc: only if you have a DVD drive and another optical drive to run the recovery CD on
<L0cKd0wN> i've tried reloading xorg.conf from backup
<lisapc> rbil but its too big for DVD anyway
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, this happened to me when I was either, using incorrect video drivers, or using an incorrect video resolution. What do you know about your graphics card/chipset?
<L0cKd0wN> i know it's an nvidia 6600
<L0cKd0wN> at 1440 x 900
<Jimmey> And are the drivers installed?
<SoulPropagation> How do I make tab completion case-insensitive in terminals
<L0cKd0wN> and that i've had ubuntu display _fine_ last week
<lisapc> rbil im going to install ubuntu and then only have that.  and use vista only for my tv tuner and video cam.
<L0cKd0wN> yes, when i restart X, i see the nvidia logo
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, right - So what might have changed since last week?
<lisapc> rbil that way i dont need to restore it as it wont be using it much
<Slyck> is there an ubuntu version of peerguardian?
<L0cKd0wN> i was playing with Beryl yesterday
<lisapc> Slyck whats that?
<L0cKd0wN> that's the only thing that has changed
<L0cKd0wN> but i turned it off, problem is still here
<Slyck> was wondering if there is a ip blocker for linux
<Bsims> lisapc: mondo archive... but odds are good it will take more than one DVD but it will do exactly what you want
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, and XP works fine?
<lisapc> Bsims i eat your kids :)
<L0cKd0wN> Jimmey, yup :)
<lisapc> Slyck no such thing as an IP blocker
<L0cKd0wN> should i just reformat?
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, have you got the right horiz/vert refresh rates specified in xorg.conf? Do you know them?
<rbil> Bsims: will mondo archive backup a complete hard drive, including boot sectors and allow bare metal restore?
<SoulPropagation> Slyck: it's called a hosts file
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, no no no :-P
<L0cKd0wN> kinda like killing a mouse with an elephant gun.... but i'll do it if i need to
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, did you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"? Or something else?
<lightseed> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PuppiesOnAcid> What is the command to empty out a file?
<L0cKd0wN> well i ran sudo dpkg... yes
<L0cKd0wN> :)
<PuppiesOnAcid> But not delete the file
<L0cKd0wN> and it detected for me
<lightseed> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<lightseed> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slyck> peerguardian for windows works at a kernel level so manages big lists of ips you wanna block without delaying the system
<sijmen> Is the Polarium gameplay patented?
<mjrclark> PuppysOnAcid; you might be looking for cat.
<sijmen> Maybe there could be interrest in Gnomarium or somthing?
<Jimmey> Slyck, it works the other way round. You now'll have to specify IP's you _don't_ want to block
<L0cKd0wN> Jimmey, interestingly enough, if i knock down the resolution, the empty space at the bottom is USED
<L0cKd0wN> for example, at 1024 x 768
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, ahh, see
<SoulPropagation> PuppiesOnAcid: echo '' > file
<L0cKd0wN> but i've had ubuntu working at 1440x900.... so my current dilemma heh
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, does your monitor support the resolution you're trying to use?
<SoulPropagation> PuppiesOnAcid: those are two apostrophes btw
<Jimmey> Oic.
<Slyck> Jimmey, i see i ll look into it a bit more how it works in linux
<paul__> Hi - Can someone please tell me how I can add an application to UBuntu's startup?
<Jimmey> Slyck, "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<PuppiesOnAcid> SoulPropagation: And that will replace the contents of the file with that?
<Jimmey> You can manager your firewall with that
<SoulPropagation> PuppiesOnAcid: ya
<L0cKd0wN> Jimmey, i'm almost certain for a 19" widescreen flat panel, 1440 x 900 is standard
<L0cKd0wN> that's what windows xp uses
<PuppiesOnAcid> th
<PuppiesOnAcid> x
<Slyck> got it
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, Did you specify that your monitor is 19" when you rpkg xserver-xorg?
<L0cKd0wN> not sure there was a place to specify.... i can run it again
<paul__> Adding programs to startup? Anyone?
<Bsims> rbil: it will
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to run a long process on my server. How do I use screen to do this so I can detach it and exit the ssh session? Is it "screen COMMAND" to set it up?
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, there comes a point where it asks if you want to auto detect the monitor
<Jimmey> L0cKd0wN, play with that
<L0cKd0wN> ok
<rbil> paul__:  System, Preferences, Sessions and you'll find the place to add progs to startup
<Bsims> rbil: it will even let you repartition your drive from the start
<Jimmey> paul__, system>preferences>session is one way
<rbil> Bsims: creates a recovery cd then?
<paul__> rbil/Jimmey: I have done that several times, but it never saves the thing I add.
<ph03n1xs74r> once i dl tar file, how do i install the contents of it?
<Jimmey> ph03n1xs74r, what are you trying to install?
<paul__> Jimmey, Another way, you say?
<schwachs> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix my screen rez issues, is "nv" for the nvidia driver?
<Jimmey> paul__, yes, there are a few ways
<Bsims> rbil: bootable DVD/CD/tape/ and yeah
<Jimmey> swasch, if "nvidia" is an option, use that
<paul__> Jimmey: How would you recommend I add "beryl-manager" to startup
<schwachs> i don't see that Jimmey
<rbil> Bsims: interesting to know
<ph03n1xs74r> flash player, realplayer, adobereader
<schwachs> either nv or vmmare (which i'm running it under)
<Jimmey> schwachs, do you have the drivers installed?
<lasse_> Hi! I was wondering about what the name of the by default system dictionary is on ubuntu? I want to add some languages, how do i do that?
<old_cymuHep> what is the command in terminal to delete files?
<Jimmey> schwachs, "nv" is the free driver, for 3D support you should install nvidia's driver
<Jimmey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<schwachs> thanks Jimmey
<cwoodall> hi
<Bsims> rbil: www.mondorescue.org for the website, I have used it to restore from a bare drive before... it was fat32, it let me format, repartition and restore everything
<Phopsy> Hey, despite continual work from forum HowTos and various stuff from the Wiki, I can't get Networking to display ra0 (Edgy). Any ideas?
<L0cKd0wN> ok
<Jimmey> paul__, one moment
<hjmills> how can i get openoffice to look gnomeish in fluxbox?
<L0cKd0wN> restarting X
<rbil> Bsims: I used mondo many many years ago and couldn't remember the details of it
<L0cKd0wN> *crosses fingers*
<mjrclark> old_cymu rm
<dyrne> Phopsy: what is ra0 device?
<cwoodall> he he any one know how to work curses with python
<paul__> Jimmey: Cheers.
<hellcattrav> hello
<Phopsy> dyrne: That would be my Linksys WMP54G wireless card, using the RT2561 chipset
<schwachs> Jimmey: if i don't care about 3d and just want a great resoluition that 1280x1024, can i just use the nv driver?
<old_cymuHep> what is the command in terminal to delete files?
<hellcattrav> hey Im using xchat...how do i see hwos in the channel, like i did with konversation?
<[WaRRioR}> scusate un'informazione
<Phopsy> old_cymuHep: rm
<up365> ph03n1xs74r, here is a step by step just copy and paste in terminal for flashplayer   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<ph03n1xs74r> thx
<seamus7> My sound mysteriously stopped ... what log file/s would help me find the problem???
<Jimmey> schwachs, I'm not sure. You can try. To quickly install the driver, though, just type "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Bsims> rbil: it makes DVD's now, just set aside a long while for it to do its thing
<L0cKd0wN> grrr screen still messed up :(
<L0cKd0wN> damn it ubuntu!!!! *throws keyboard*
<rbil> Bsims: last time I used it, there were only CDs writing at something like 4x's :-) Now that took awhile but never needed to test a restore
<paul__> schwachs: The way I did it was to install the nvidia driver, go to terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" This will allow you to select nvidia driver, and also the res. u want. I recommend backing up your xorg.conf file FIRST (Just incase! ;))
<hellcattrav> how do i set up evolution as a calander, and skip past the email config?
<hellcattrav> how do i set up evolution as a calander, and skip past the email config?
<Jimmey> paul__, Ideally, you want to sort the problem you're having with system>preferences>sessions, as you want Beryl to start as soon as you log on, and not as soon as the computer boots..
<rmd_> anyone know why /ignore isn't working in epic4 installed under Ubuntu?
* Bsims nod uses a usb hd and rsync... I can't be bothered with rdiff-backup though it is darn good too.
<schwachs> paul__: the only driver it gives me access to is the nv one
<paul__> Jimmey: That's what I figured, so why isn't the command beryl-manager saving?
<paul__> schwachs: Have you installed the nvidia stuff?
<schwachs> no, not yet
<schwachs> sorry, i thought you were telling me i didn't need to yet
<gavintlgold> is there a GNOME-based music player with visualizations available? (I.E. GOOM)
<Cam0> is there a way to trick apt into thinking a missing dependency is already installed?
<paul__> schwachs: Most people here would shoot me for saying this, but the easiest way of doing this I found was to use automatix to install the nvidia driver.
* Jimmey shoots paul__
<toulouse> ey guys, what's the best way for me to run mac OS X inside of linux (virtualization)
<schwachs> well i don't want you to get shot.
<rbil> paul__ you have that one right
<mjrclark> Cam0 possibley use the --force argument (not sure)
* userundefined shoots Jimmey
<userundefined> paul's right
* Jimmey dies.
<Phopsy> RT2561 chipset wireless, anyone?
<userundefined> ;)
<paul__> schwachs: See.... :)
<schwachs> i'm really just using this install to run the FaH SMP client. :-)
<mjrclark> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mwe burries Jimmey 
<toulouse> should i use QEMU to run macintosh?
<paul__> lol
<schwachs> the resolution is not that big of a deal... and hoped it was an easy fix
<Cam0> a program i want to install (monodevelop) wants to install firefox, which i just uninstalled after switching to swiftfox
<dyrne> Phopsy: forums seem to indicate driver should be built in.   what point are you having a problem? if you sudo ifconfig ra0 up; iwlist ra0 scan   does it work?
<paul__> So - Anyone know why system>preferences>session>Startup progs isn't saving "beryl-manager" when I add it?
<kalve> What do you recommend me to use to connect to wireless networks? I need an application that shows me what networks are available
<mwe> Cam0: so will it hurt?
<flaakmonkey> anyone know how to make wine window bigger?
<Phopsy> dyrne: Thanks; I'm getting No such device
<paul__> It's doing my nut in. Perhaps it is a bug
<kevcast> I tried to install Amarok with MTP support using this guide http://thecrosstalk.blogspot.com/2007/01/amarok-music-manager.html. On the last step, it says to rename the file. Problem is, I don't know which one. Anybody know?
<seamus7> My sound is not longer working ... I recently disabled my wireless card in the Bios and also added two external usb hard drives but I have done nothing to my sound configuration .. any help would be appreciated in sleuthing this??
<mwe> Cam0: also I think uninstalling firefox might be a bad thing (TM) for some programs
<rbil> paul__ I know this won't make u feel better, but it worked here
<Jimmey> flaakmonkey, try "winecfg" - Under "graphics" change the virtual desktop size
<up365> schwachs, there is an easy step by step way to install nvidia drivers right here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138
<Phopsy> dyrne: So, never mind. I think I might need to go back to the drawing board.
<toulouse> seamus7: check your sound server, i only know how to do this in kubuntu, but it fixed my sound
<robdeman> how do I stop a service that was started by /etc/rc.d/rc.local ?
<paul__> rbil....You're right....that doesn't make me feel better.
<Cam0> wme: how so? swiftfox is working great
<X-Ray> Hi all, is there any trick to reinitialise mysql server?
* paul__ shoots rbil.
<robdeman> I know it started a servie running at port 1400
<rbil> ouch
<robdeman> I need to kill that programm running at por t1400
<robdeman> but I cant find with ps aux the program
<HymnToLife> X-Ray, sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<betatux> robdeman, try netstat -pltn
<toulouse> hey to run mac os x on my linux machine, do i need qemu?
<X-Ray> HymnToLife: I need to reinitialise the root user, I accidentally removed it
<rmd_> okay im done joining/quitting
<robdeman> betatux: it says 1400 is in use but not the program
<rmd_> sigh
<robdeman> betatux: theres no pid
<betatux> robdeman, try with sudo netstat -pltn
<kalve> how can I see if my wireless network card is recognized by ubuntu?
<unska> what ever i try to install it says: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the nerolinux package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<betatux> robdeman, then services should be visible
<dyrne> Phopsy: youve tried compiling driver? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565 ? good luck
<unska> why is this happening?
<robdeman> gotcha
<seamus7> How do I check my sound server in Ubuntu ... anyone?
<old_cymuHep> !AVH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Morten_Newbee> i am getting an error when trying to #sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati #Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-ati can some one help? :)
<Jimmey> seamus7, assuming you've got a default gnome panel, double click the volume control icon, and select "device"
<old_cymuHep> !Apache Virtual Host
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 812 kB
<kalve> In Network Settings I can see wlan0 and wmaster0
<paul__> Maaannn - I am so awesome.
<paul__> Who wants to touch me?
<mwe> !msgthebot | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<seamus7> Jimmey: thank you .... embarassed to say my PCM volume was all the way down ... :)  ... but that's exactly the type of solution I lilke.
<Jimmey> paul__, sorted?
<rbil> paul__ works there?
<Jimmey> seamus7, I've done that before ;-)
<up365> Morten_Newbee, have you been to Ubuntu Forums lots of help there
<paul__> Jimmey: Err - Not yet. I was just saying I am awesome. I'll figure it out in a second, I'm sure.
<Jimmey> Haha
<Almindor> hi guys
<Morten_Newbee> yes but cant seem to solve the problem :(
<rbil> paul__ well hurry up ... Ubuntu+Beryl+Dual Monitors = Wow!
<Almindor> I tried to install fiesty fawn on my new laptop today, and it didn't want to boot :(
<marcellus> My gnome-panel is frozen (well the bottom one responds, but very slowly and the top is just blank). The problem seems to stem from gnome-vfs-daemon. Is this a known bug that will be resolved soon? I am running feisty.
<Almindor> it always told me I had bad CD but md5 went ok
<Almindor> I tried 2 cds even
<Jimmey> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<betatux> marcellus, killall gnome-panel will restart it
<Almindor> yes I know it's alpha
<paul__> rbil: Not all of us can afford 2 monitors....
<L0cKd0wN> hey guts my ubuntu desktop is still offset, pointers?
<Almindor> question is: is it known?
<Jimmey> paul__, amen to that :-(
<L0cKd0wN> guys*
<paul__> rbil: Some of us can afford 3!!!!! LOL!
<X-Ray> I have no users on my mysql server even if I reinstall it, the problem still present!
<Jimmey> paul__, sellout :-(
<rbil> paul__ Ubuntu+Beryl=  Wow! then
<Jimmey> X-Ray, you have to install an additional package to set users
<Rhynri> hey all
<paul__> Jimmey: Again, I don't actually have 3...I was just saying :D
<marcellus> betatux: doesn't change anything it just hangs again
<madd_matt> I'm a debian guy.  A friend of mine recently got her ubuntu CDs and I was wondering if there is a screenshot walkthrough of the ubuntu installer, just so I understand what she's seeing.
<Jimmey> paul__, too late. My feelings are already hurt :-P
<paul__> Jimmey: No help on the startup problem then?
<hjmills> madd_matt, there are some links on the www.ubuntu.org website i think to osdir
<X-Ray> Jimmey: the package is?
<betatux> marcellus, then maybe the panel will load something (an applet?) that causes it to hang ?
<Jimmey> X-Ray, one moment
<seamus7> Anyone ... my external USB hard drive spins up whenever I boot up even though I'm not using it .. eventually I can hear it stop but only after 10 minutes or so ... ???
<Jimmey> paul__, well there's got to me a text file you can edit somewheres. I'll find it in a mo
<Almindor> what's the simplest way to emulate "shared network" from windows?
<Meshezabeel> When you add a program to System->Sessions->Startup Programs, what file do those get saved to? If I have any problems I want to be able to remove it from command line.
<payam> Hi
<Almindor> I need linux to be able to act as windows with 2 nics and "net sharing" (including connection to internet)
<payam> Does anyone know Mattias here_
<paul__> Jimmey: You'd think so - Just a thought, perhaps I need to add the entire path of beryl-manager, not just "beryl-manager" - What would the path of that executable be in Linux, how can I find out?
<Mattias> payam: im still here
<payam> ok
<dyrne> !firestarter| Almindor might be easiest solution
<ubotu> Almindor might be easiest solution: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<payam> mattias. Det gr inte.
<dmb062082> sweet, all i need now is a random wallpaper script for gnome and my life will be complete, any ideas?
<sgtmattbaker> are there any good video editors I can edit mpeg files with
<idefix> do bans last forever?
<Jimmey> dmb062082, wallpaper tray
<Mattias> payam: testa detta:
<Rhynri> question, i'm at college and everyone's windows pc's access folders on the college net, what's the best way for me to access those network shares?
<payam> fr nr jag stter in kabelen i modemet
<Mattias> payam: sudo su
<dmb062082> wp_tray was brok i thought?
<Jimmey> sgtmattbaker, cinelerra
<Almindor> dyrne, what has firewall to do with sharing net ?
<X-Ray> Jimmey: mysql database client library?
<madd_matt> Almindor, you want to create a "bridge" probably.
<dmb062082> Jimmey but if not is it in any repos?
<Jimmey> dmb062082, you can just it
<Jimmey> X-Ray, hold on :-P
<madd_matt> Almindor, the firewall is very powerful, it can do things like forward packets too.
<Sarukar> Night
<Almindor> madd_matt, well, in windows it's not a bridge (it can do a bridge too)
<sgtmattbaker> I heard cinelerra wasn;t for "consumer use"
<Mattias> payam: echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jimmey> dmb062082, wptray works, there's a work around
<rbil> paul__   /usr/bin/beryl-manager   should be in your path
<dmb062082> Jimmey: where can I find it?
<dyrne> Almindor: when you first launch firestarter the config utitlity asks you if you want to share the connection
<Mattias> payam: efter sudo su
<Jimmey> sgtmattbaker, it's free
<Almindor> ah
<Almindor> ok I'll give it a shot
<Almindor> thanks
<tompouce> beryl rocks
<dmb062082> Jimmey I am killing to know
<sgtmattbaker> by that I mean that is was too complicated for a normal user
<payam> ja sen d?
<Meshezabeel> paul, to search for something you can use updatedb  and then locate beryl
<dmb062082> beryl is great
<Jimmey> dmb062082, sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray
<Mattias> payam: efter   echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list    s brjar vi installera allt
<Sarukar> 1st time at IRC of Ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<Falkman> hey
<payam> matias. kan vi skapa en anna channel
<finalbeta> Where that site where I can see what packages are in what ubuntu version?
<Mattias> payam: kom till #kubuntu-se igen
<cwoodall> hey any one know any good torrent programs for linux
<payam> Jag  kan inte kopiera
<cwoodall> Deluge is to slow
<Jimmey> X-Ray: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28MySQL%29
<seamus7> Anyone ... any way of preventing an external hard disk from spinning up every time I boot up ??
<paul__> Jimmey/jrib: Hmmmm nyope, same again. I shall try the old winblows tactic - A RESTART!!! Muahahah....brb.
<sgtmattbaker> I got kino because I heard cinelerra was not for the average person but kino can't seem to do much of anything
<betatux> cwoodall, azureus if you like java apps
<dmb062082> jimmey what is the work around and thanks!
<kane77> I just installed the jdk, and am trying to install netbeans, but it says that I dont have jdk installed. Why?
<Sarukar> cwoodal: Azureus
<Jimmey> dmb062082, hold on
<mindstate__> cwoodall, i use qbittorrent and it works pretty damn good
<Sarukar> Can anyone help with a 2.6.20 Kernel compilation issue?
<dmb062082> ok thanks!
<mindstate__> cwoodall, azureus is very bloated
<cwoodall> mindstate_: I know
<coolball> the geforce 7100gs can't use the nv driver
<cwoodall> mindstate_: I am using rtorrenr currently
<Almindor> dyrne, it always tells me "eth0 is not ready"
<Jimmey> dmb062082, "gconf-editor", then in "apps", select "wp-tray"
<mindstate__> cwoodall, www.qbittorent.org
<Almindor> dyrne, (eth2 = local one)
<Sarukar> Anyone should please help with a Kernel compilation issue?
<dmb062082> ok
<Falkman> How do u install ubuntu and windows at the same time, whenever i get to the partion part it stops
<cwoodall> mindstate_: rtorrent is good, but it has some flaws
<Lucifel> How would I go about launching a shell script on startup?
<Meshezabeel> what's this mean: "your computer will self destruct in 97 seconds?" and counting down
<Sarukar> sigh
<coolball> can anyone guess why 1600x1200 isnt an option after i enabled it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mindstate__> cwoodall, i didnt like rtorrent too much.. qbittorent is the best linux client ive found overall
<Sarukar> no kernel hacker available here?
<Jimmey> coolball, what graphics device do you have?
<Squee> Hey
<Almindor> dyrne, if I remove the "sharing" it starts :(
<coolball> jimmey: geforce 7100gs
<Squee> Can someone boot Spartacus?
<cwoodall> mindstate_: hmm IDK its qt
<Squee> I got dc-ed
<dmb062082> jimmey it is not there though it is installed
<betatux> Meshezabeel, you're computer has reached end of life :)
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know for certain if it is legal to have the w32 codec in Ubuntu if you own XP as long as you don't redistribute it?
<Sarukar> My wifi cards do not work after compilling and installing 2.6.20 module, doe sanyone know somethong about this?
<cwoodall> mindstate_: doesnt blend with my cli/beryl environment
<kevcast_> How can I get the top panel to handle my windows?
<Sarukar> It's legal
<Squee> Hey all, what IRC client should I use with Ubuntu?
<Jimmey> coolball, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, and make sure "nvidia" is the selected driver. Then manually configure the monitor and select the resolutions you want to use
<marcellus> betatux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6944/  gnome-panel trace which repeats itself
<Jimmey> dmb062082, are you sure?
<dmb062082> yes positive
<rasu> hell oanybody that knows if i have to do something special to enable css on apache server in ubuntu i had my site on a nother server before and it woked now i have ubuntu and i cant get any css file to be used
<betatux> marcellus, i'll have a look
<mindstate__> cwoodall, i understand, but its a very good client none the less
<coolball> jimmey: k ty
<X-Ray> Jimmey: thx
<Almindor> hmm I guess it wanted to have static ip on it
<sgtmattbaker> ok so win32 codecs=legal, I heard a bunch of people say the win32 codec was illegal even if you owned Windows and I have heard various viewpoints on it
<betatux> marcellus, sorry mate , I can't make anything of that log , it's gibberish to me :)
<cwoodall> mindstate_: ya I know. ANy way if I get bored I may try to make a simple bt client just to get to know the protocol. U know Wget for bt
<Sarukar> My lspci output:
<dmb062082> jummey should I reboot?
<Sarukar> linux-restricted-modules
<Sarukar> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)
<Sarukar> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Sarukar> 0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Sarukar> 0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
<dmb062082> jimmey*
<Squee> What do you all use for an IRC client?
<mindstate__> !paste | sarukar
<sgtmattbaker> gaim
<dmb062082> xchat
<ubotu> sarukar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marcellus> xchat
<Squee> MIRC doesn't work with ubuntu
<con-man> linux>windows
<Jimmey> dmb062082, no. Try "gconf-editor" again, click the "apps" arrow, wp-tray should be near the bottom
<dmb062082> jimmey: nopeupdate-manager then yelp
<Jimmey> What did "sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray" say
<con-man>  !ohmy | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<con-man> lolololol
<dmb062082> but when the time comes jimmey whey should i  do next.... um,  wallpaper-tray is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 129 not upgraded.
<Sarukar> Hi, good night. Any kernel hacker here?
<coolball> jimmey: it does not offer nvidia
<Jimmey> coolball, then select "nv".
<coolball> jimmey: nv breaks it
<toulouse> hey guys, has anyone used pearPC or Mac on Linux???
<toulouse> i want to use mac os x in ubuntu
<Jimmey> coolball, then I can recommend installing the correct graphics drivers. For now, choose "vesa"
<tompouce> Hi, why when I download new gnome themes, the buttons are always squared instead of rounded?
<Squee> If I'm getting Xchat, do I just download the Fedora Core files?
<coolball> jimmey: k ty
<Jimmey> Squee, "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Squee> huh
<Jimmey> Squee, do you have Ubuntu?
<toulouse> anyone know how to use pearpc?
<Squee> yea
<Squee> on different computer
<Jimmey> Squee: type "sudo apt-get install xchat" into a terminal on an Ubuntu machine for xchat
<ph03n1xs74r> what is wrong with ur ubuntu lockdown?
<sebrock> hey guys n gals, Im trying to create a startscript for firefox because I need to reinstall flash with nspluginwrapper every time I start it... But I'm having troubles, can anyone help me?
<ph03n1xs74r> woops, im outta the loop
<Squee> ... a terminal? ;)
<delire> i have the task of putting a few vanilla install Ubuntu Edgy machines onto a big Windows network. how is the user/pw/domain login process done these days in Gnome on Ubuntu?
<ph03n1xs74r> http://www.pcbypaul.com/linux/firefox.html
<rasu> anybody that has have problem with css on apache ?
<ph03n1xs74r> try that
<betatux> !winbind
<ubotu> winbind: service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1675 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<brosioz> www.nessus.org is up ? anyone could  try to open that url ?
<Squee> What's this terminal?
<ph03n1xs74r> its up
<betatux> delire, not sure but maybe winbind can help you ?
<brosioz> doh
<Jimmey> Squee, are you using an Ubuntu machine now?
<ph03n1xs74r> brosioz.. the server is up
<Squee> I have one next to me
<coolball> will i keep my old xorg.conf if i reboot with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg running?
<Squee> What's the terminal?
<betatux> brosioz, it works
<Jimmey> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Squee> okay, thanks
<delire> betatux: cheers, let's hope it's on the CD ISO as these machines haven't yet touched the internet ;)
<Dumnezeu> hey guys can  anyone help me with a problem?
<betatux> delire, I've no idea if it's on the cd iso
<kane77> I just installed the jdk, and am trying to install netbeans, but it says that I dont have jdk installed. Why? Should I restart first?
<betatux> Dumnezeu, what up ?
<tompouce> how could I have the new gnome panel without updating all the shit out of my ubuntu?
<delight> can i burn an image of a dvd that i read out with dd if=/dev/hdb of=route.iso
<rmd_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kane77> !ask | Dumnezu
<ubotu> Dumnezu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mindstate__> is it possible to change the background color of an xfce4 panel?
<betatux> tompouce, which new gnome panel ?
<Frogzoo> delight: ys
<Frogzoo> delight: yes
<paul__> I'm back.
<tompouce> betatux, the one on feisty
<delight> Frogzoo: do you know how ? cause k3b says its no iso
<paul__> Still no luck on sessions saving my startup programs.
<tompouce> instead of having all the items in 2 menus
<seamus7> How can I prevent an external USB hard drive from mounting ... I tried this in fstab but Ubuntu seems to want to mount it anyway ... ??
<paul__> Has anyone figured another way I could add an application to startup even by hand-editing a file?
<loca|host> what's the best iptables gui configurator ?
<betatux> tompouce, i see , i haven't seen feisty yet , which gnome version will be released with feisty ?
<Frogzoo> delight: really? what does 'file blah.iso' say ?
<tompouce> hummm
<betatux> loca|host, firestarter ?
<name> wtf is that HTTP Cache Cleaner
<delight> route.iso: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x7, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 20964762 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x5, starthead 254, startsector 20964825, 134512245 sectors, code offset 0x48
<tompouce> the last one, dont remember the version
<mindstate__> loca|host, i wouldnt say firestarter is the best..bet definitely the eaiset to configure
<betatux> tompouce, gnome 17 or 18 then i guess
<schwachs> i am running a FaH SMP Client in ubuntu under vmware... it's taking so much processing power (or so it seems) that i can't get control of a window or anything... i know it's running but i'd like to still be able to do other stuff within ubuntu... any ideas?
<delight> Frogzoo: oh darn
<Frogzoo> delight: don't know - works for CDs
<delight> Frogzoo: i used hda accidently :-D lol
<kexman> hi
<kexman> http://www.dragontechnology.com/ubuntu_usb.php
<kexman> cant that KILL your USB STICK !?
<betatux> schwachs, have you installed vmware-tools ? that help increase performance ...
<kexman> to many writes
<loca|host> ok
<kexman> i mean those sticks have a cycle !
<loca|host> gonna see that
<loca|host> thanks
<paul__> seamus >> Open Removable Drives and Media in System menu - Automount options are in there I think
<schwachs> i hadn't betatux - i will try that now
<kexman> like 10.000-100.000 cycles but after that ... kampecc kaputt over gone forever
<kexman> isnt that that way ?
<Almindor> ok, I set my local ip on this comp (serving as "gateway") to 192.168.0.100 and the notebook is same.101
<paul__> schwachs - How you get on fixing your res.?
<Almindor> I can ping between them
<Almindor> but internet doesn't work on the notebook
<schwachs> paul__: i just left it alone for now
<Almindor> used firestarter with sharing option
<Frogzoo> delight: kk
<betatux> Almindor, have you enabled ip-forwarding ?
<phixnay> does anybody know how to use cron? It keeps saying bad command when I do crontab
<sebrock> should it really be necessary to run nspluginwrapper everytime I start Firefox to get Flash working?
<loca|host> betatux, that seems a 'local' iptables configurator, i need one that can configure interfaces not existing on my workstation, just to get a iptables config file to put on server
<Almindor> betatux, if you mean the "enable internet connection sharing" then yes
<paul__> Fair doos. Please can an UBUNTU GURU assist me. I appear to have a unique problem, and no one seems to know how to fix it.
<betatux> Almindor, ah yes indeed
<Almindor> I also tried enabling DHCP to keep things simple but it gives me errors with that so I went static with the locals
<dyrne> sebrock: eh? i just dropped flash9 in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  or somesuch and it worked
<schwachs> paul__: i'm basically a linux noob and didn't want to delve into that just yet.
<betatux> loca|host, then you want fwbuilder
<cypruser> Is it possible to format a partition and not lose all the data?
<betatux> !fwbuilder
<ubotu> fwbuilder: Firewall administration tool GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-1 (edgy), package size 1172 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<erUSUL> paul__: startup? when you log in or when machne boots?
<sebrock> dyrne, Im running a 64bit version
<coolball> can I apt-get a usable nvidia driver?
<paul__> schwachs - That's cool. Good luck w/ it.
<Lenaud01-Coding> whats a good torrent client for ubuntu ?
<Almindor> is there something like a firestarter channel?
<betatux> Almindor, can you ping the dns-servers from both computers ?
<Frogzoo> !nvidia | coolball
<ubotu> coolball: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<userundefined> Lenaud01-Coding: azureus if you've got the resources, or ktorrent
<paul__> erUSUL: All I wan't to do is add "beryl-manager" to the session after I login. So it loads right after entering login info.
<Almindor> betatux, let me try from the notebook
<dyrne> sebrock: well that explains it :)
<seamus7> Is there a way of preventing an external USB hard drive from mounting upon boot up? I tried in /etc/fstab but Ubuntu tried mounting it anyway...
<paul__> seamus7 >> My solution should have sorted this.
<amaia_> hi, after some upgrade, I cant access the printing dialog... cups is running because i can still access him by http://localhost:631 but I don't see the usb printer option
<amaia_> can anyone help me?
<sebrock> another question, how do I make Thunderbird the default mailapp??
<erUSUL> paul__: System>Preferences>Sessions
<seamus7> paul: sorry I missed your response .. i'll try that now ... thanks
<Almindor> betatux, anything but the desktop is either not responding or "network is unreachable
<Almindor> betatux, from the notebook
<betatux> sebrock, system->preferences->preferred applications
<sebrock> thnx
<sebrock> could have look myself acutally
<sebrock> is there nobody running a 64bit system with flash?
<betatux> Almindor, hmm , then it's either firewalled or you're missing a gateway on the portable ...
<old_cymuHep> what is best SMPT server? Easyest to configure ?
<old_cymuHep> !SMPT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phixnay> can anybody help me with cron?
<paul__> erUSUL: This is the general answer on how to achieve what I want, and I have used it before to add other apps, but now when I add an app, it doesn't save in the list ( I will add it, reopen the session manager and it will be missing ) and therefore when I reload X the app fails to load. It's very frustrating.
<old_cymuHep> what is best SMPT server? Easyest to configure ?
<paul__> seamus7 >> Oh yea - I spelled your name wrongly, sorry.
<Almindor> betatux, how do I go about that?
<richw> Anyone know how the logging works in kopete.. sometimes my logs are not saving to ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<joerack> hey does ubuntu have a firewall?
<meff> hi all.. im using smartd, and i have it all setup.. however, one of my disks is an external one, and i am wondering how it can get /dev/sdc all the time.. sometimes it is sdd when my PMP is plugged in.. how can i achieve this?
<madd_matt> How clean is the ubuntu installer for dual boot?  Does it provide an option to autopartition free space?
<old_cymuHep> what is best SMPT server? Easyest to configure ?
<Reeves_0ut> where is libdb4 directory? please...
<richw> joerack, yes, you can install one
<betatux> Almindor, on the portable , run a : route -n , and check if you have a default gateway
<old_cymuHep> !SMTP
<madd_matt> joemauch, iptables is probably the best firewall around.
<royel> !postfix | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<dyrne> joerack: yes but not setup do sudo iptables -L to see current settings
<phixnay> can anybody help me with cron?
<erUSUL> paul__: maybe you can try with .Xsession file in your home
<seamus7> paul__: no problem ... your solution looks like it will work ... thanks
<betatux> Almindor, maybe you forgot to masquerade in the firewall ??? i bet that's the problem
<Frogzoo> !botabuse | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<betatux> phixnay, what's the problem with cron ?
<Almindor> betatux, I didn't do anything but start the thing with "sharing" on
<dyrne> joerack: there are many guis for iptables. firestarter is a good one
<sebrock> or better this way: Im having a bash script to do nspluginwrapper whenever I start Firefox, but it starts in a terminal which then stays open as long as I have firefox open... is it possible to do this "hidden"?
<madd_matt> old_cymuHep, Remember, setting up an SMTP server can result in nasties, make sure your server is properly configured.
<betatux> Almindor, sudo iptables -t nat -L -vn
<betatux> Almindor, what's the output ?
<paul__> madd_matt: I have had bad experiences with dual boot and saving info. My recommendation is a clean install of both OS's. If it is XP/Ubuntu, create a partition for XP, install that FIRST and then install Ubuntu. Ubuntu automatically configs the GRUB for existing M$ OS's.
<phixnay> betatux: It says there's a problem with the command I want to run
<phixnay> # m h  dom mon dow command
<phixnay>   0 2  *   *   *   shutdown -h now
<joerack> thx all
<joerack> i'm only capable of using zonealarm heheh
<dyrne> joerack: firestarter is very easy to use. simpler than zone alarm :)
<paul__> erUSUL: That's funny. I only have a ".xsession-errors" file in HOME.
<Almindor> betatux, http://pastebin.ca/366803
<betatux> phixnay, have you tried putting in /sbin/shutdown instead of shutdown ?
<phixnay> betatux: I'll try now
<concept10> dyrne, you never told me what you thought about those videos
<richw>  sometimes my logs are not saving to ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs  with kopete.. i was talking eirlier on kopete and my logs arnt there.
<Frogzoo> richw: full disk?
<sebrock> how do I run bash scripts "hidden" from the user... no terminal popups ?
<betatux> Almindor, ok , you have masquerading enabled , that's ok then
<phixnay> betatux: also, since shutdown needs root, should I run "sudo crontab -e" instead of "crontab -e"?
<richw> Frogzoo: No. 120GB harddrive with nothing but ubuntu
<dyrne> concept10: liked them.  i havent done much in glade yet though. im trying to do it from manually for now
<betatux> phixnay, ofcourse
<paul__> erUSUL: Hmmm - Interesting. It means little to me. If I up it to a pastebin, would you mind taking a quick look to see if you can diagnose?
<erUSUL> paul__: take a look at it. you can create one afaik with programs you want started at x startup make sure they end with and '&'
<phixnay> betatux: k, thanks
<betatux> phixnay, can't run shutdown from the regular user cron
<GionnyBoss> I'd like to see only window border when I move a window. I have Ubuntu Edgy and I watched in gconf-editor in the metacity (GNOME window manager) section, but I can't find an option to do that. Does anybody know how can I do this?
<concept10> dyrne, thats cool. good luck
<sebrock> is it even possible to run bash scripts in the background?
<js_> ./script.sh &
<phixnay> betatux: how does this look?
<phixnay> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<phixnay> 1 0 2  *   *   *     /sbin/shutdown -h now
<paul__> erUSUL: Just a file containing one line "/usr/bin/beryl-manager &"   ....?
<betatux> phixnay, should be ok
<phixnay> is that the right shutdown command?
<betatux> yes
<sebrock> hmm
<erUSUL> paul__: yes
<paul__> Make it exe?
<phixnay> ok, thanks
<Almindor> betatux, looks to me (according to events) like if this machine blocks the outcomming stuff which is aimed at the notebook
<Almindor> betatux, I just tried going to google 3 times on the notebook, I got 3 requests blocked from outside IP by the firewall
<Almindor> but the ports are odd so not sure
<phixnay> betatux: still says bad command. I'll try putting quotes around it
<betatux> Almindor, hmmm .... strange
<Almindor> gateway is set right too on the notebook
<betatux> phixnay, yes try with quotes , good idea
<royel> phixnay: why not just tell it "halt"
<phixnay> betatux: still won't work
<phixnay> royel: you mean "halt" or "shutdown -halt?"
<betatux> Almindor, can you ping from your portable to the gateway address of the desktop computer performing the internet sharing ?
<Almindor> betatux, exactly
<sebrock> is it even possible to run bash scripts in the background?
<royel> phixnay: using shutdown just simply adds the option for a broadcast to users that the system is going down.. use "halt" only
<Almindor> betatux, but pinging any other ip (true, I just went random foc C class) waits indefenetly
<magic_ninja> is there a good command-line mp3 player that suppoorts lage m3u files and random
<betatux> Almindor, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward , should contain a 1
<phixnay> royel: ok, so would this line be right it crontab? 1 * 2  *   *   *1    halt
<Almindor> betatux, checks
<betatux> Almindor, k
<ockie> I've got a problem with internet on my desktop pc, I jsut installed ubuntu on it and internet doesn't seem to work on it, it has connection to my router thou, which is the same one that I'm using from my laptop (the one im using right no, also with ubuntu on it)
<meff> hi all.. im using smartd, and i have it all setup.. however, one of my disks is an external one, and i am wondering how it can get /dev/sdc all the time.. sometimes it is sdd when my PMP is plugged in.. how can i achieve this?
<royel> phixnay: well, I'm not expect in that area, but if the command line was giving you prior trouble, then using a simple command such as "halt" might be helpful, give it a try an see :)
<paul__> ## >> Who was I just talking with about ~./.xsession?
<asdf_> c
<exs> i need a calender/schedular for my ubuntu. is there a good one?
<ockie> what settings can you people recommend me to double-check (again?)
<paul__> exs - Evolution is the default - and looks aight.
<exs> ok
<betatux> Almindor, you might possible be missing iptables FORWARD rules ??
<phixnay> kk. royel, betatux: when I use (sudo) crontab -e, the empty file has this already: "# m h  dom mon dow   command" but I thought the syntax was "m h  dom mon dow   command" What is the # for
<royel> ockie: did your nic get detected?
<HymnToLife> phixnay, this is a comment, to explain the synatx to no familiar users
<x386> hi all!
<phixnay> HymnToLife: aaaaaah
<betatux> Almindor, sec , i'll look those forward rules up
<Almindor> betatux, well, manually adding DNS to the notebook helped
<phixnay> that explains it : )
<ockie> royel: nope
<Almindor> I tought it would pick DNS by itself?
<betatux> almindor, i did ?? you're online ?
<Almindor> yup
<betatux> Almindor, strange
<x386> I'm running Edgy with Gnome, and I found one irritating thing with gnome - OK/Cancel buttons swapped places in Gnome pop ups. Is there a way to change this behaviour?
<royel> ockie: how did you confirm that? lspci?
<betatux> Almindor, without dns settings you should be able to ping or browse to the internet using ip addresses
<betatux> Almindor, well .. anyway ... it works now :) gg
<Almindor> betatux, heh well thank YOU :)
<Almindor> firestarter is pretty cool
<betatux> Almindor, you're welcome , np
<royel> x386: it's those lil things that kill us eh? :)
<Almindor> still needs to be fixed tho :D
<Almindor> DHCP always fails
<Almindor> (I got the package)
<phixnay> betamax, HymnToLife: Alright, crontab accepted my cron job, "00 2  *   *   *     halt" Two questions: do I have to add "crond" to Prefs>Sessions>Startup Progs or where? And which is better to use, halt or shutdown -h?
<x386> royel: right...
<x386> Annoying...
#ubuntu 2007-02-22
<x386> is there a way around this?
<ruben-> What package do I have to install to have "su-to-root" on my system?
<mjrclark> phixnay; My crontab worked without adding crond to that locatio (or any other)
<HymnToLife> phixnay, no, the cron daremon is run automatically
<ockie> im still quite new at this, so I might be wrong. but i checked my device manager and it doesn't state my ethernet card under the list. instead is shows "CK804 Ethernet Controller, supposedly PCI, and as networking Interface devide and vendor say Unknown. Im using my mobo's buil-in card (K8N Diamond)
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell ruben- about root | ruben-, see the private message from ubotu.
<Almindor> laters
<Frogzoo> ruben-: you don't want to do that
<magic_ninja> is there a good command-line mp3 player that suppoorts lage m3u files and random
<ruben-> Frogzoo: Then I wouldn't have asked
<royel> phixnay: there is no difference using halt or shutdown -h,  shutdown give a broadcasted message whereas halt does not
<betatux> phixnay, you must not add crond to startup programs in session , cron is started when you're system boots , /etc/init.d/cron restart
<mjrclark> ruben; if sudo -s does not work, maybe it is fakeroot
<Frogzoo> ruben-: sudo -i
<phixnay> cool, ok thanks
<ruben-> Thanks both.
<royel> phixnay: for example, if you have multiple users connected to that machine, using "shutdown -h" will send everyone a message that the system is going down"
<compengi> can i check netstats for a specific user without logging in to that user?
<phixnay> royel: sounds like a fun thing to do to a network if you're the admin. The system is going down NOW!
<royel> phixnay: lol
<royel> phixnay: it's even more fun not sending them the message :)
<ruben-> mjrclark, Frogzoo: Can I make it prompt an input for a user, in GUI, not console?
<ockie> royel: im still quite new at this, so I might be wrong. but i checked my device manager and it doesn't state my ethernet card under the list. instead is shows "CK804 Ethernet Controller, supposedly PCI, and as networking Interface devide and vendor say Unknown. Im using my mobo's buil-in card (K8N Diamond)
<phixnay> royel: ok, is there anyway I could make cron say something like "Do you want to shutdown now [Y/n] ?" and time out in 10 seconds?
<Frogzoo> ruben-: running gui as root is a bad idea
<royel> phixnay: I'm sorry, your asking the wrong person :(
<redbox> how can I tell if the ubuntu time zone change patch is compatible with 5.1 ?
<phixnay> ok, I'll see if anyone else knows
<royel> phixnay: I would guess it's possible, but sounds more like a script function call or something
<phixnay> yeah
<ruben-> Frogzoo: It's to run a vpn client.
<phixnay> maybe that function is build into shutdown though
<phixnay> maybe not
<Orfeous> what X-server is fastest? my seems to be very slow.
<phixnay> anyone: is there anyway I could make cron say something like "Do you want to shutdown now [Y/n] ?" and time out in 10 seconds?
<betatux> phixnay , you can't send input to a cronjob when it executes
<Orfeous> how can i see what X-server i am using?
<redbox> phixnay: write a shell script that cron runs and sends to stout
<redbox> stdout*
<WhsteverCreamsYo> dal.net
<seamus7> Why won't my Windows partition (which I've set to noauto) show up in 'Places' after I mount it?
<betatux> Orfeous, Xorg -version
<phixnay> ok how about this: how do I safely turn cron off if I don't want it to execute the command this time?
<betatux> phixnay, you can stop cron by typing : sudo /etc/init.d/cron stop , BUT , it's not recommended because other programs rely on cron
<RkyRaccoon55> i am having some serious trouble getting my graphics drivers to work
<RkyRaccoon55> can anybody here help me out?
<betatux> phixnay, type : man at
<Spartacus> How do I get the Nick list to show with Xchat? ;)
<redbox> where can I see the security patches released by ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> ruben-: ssh
<malik> can any one help me install creative pd0040 webcam?.......i have tried all the wiki pages but i cant seem to have it working.......i will gladly pay for the help
<phixnay> alright, I'll give "at" a try
<RkyRaccoon55> I have an ATI radeon x1950 pro and would love to get some drivers running.  Can somebody please help me?
<Spartacus> anyone know how I can make the nick/member list show?
<pwuertz> hi... If I want a kernel module blacklisted... who is the one I need to talk to?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx | RkyRaccoon55
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon55: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thmo> my ubuntu just went down, crashed, and now i can't get into my bios for some odd reasson, is this a know issue? it's a laptop
<thmo> i get a grub error 22
<mzanfardino> I'm interested in using my Fujitsu 4120C scanner.  It's a USB scanner, and I can see the device with xsane.  I can initiate a scan, but it will time out after 10-15 seconds... Anyone have any thoughts/direction?
<inono> how do you get manpages for common C library functions like connect, bind, fprintf, etc?
<puki> hi
<Cdeszaq> thmo: There should be no reason not to get into your bios, especially if you get a grub error
<thmo> normaly i have no problems, but seems like grub takes complete control, even though it registers that the bios butten has been bpressed
<rapid> puki: don't they should up "man fprintf"
<compengi> can i check netstats for a specific user without logging in to that user?
<thmo> Cdeszaq what i thought, but it just skips pass it, even when it knows ive pressed the button
<inono> How do i get manpage for strlen ??
<rapid> inono, same way as you would with any other man page.
<thmo> says entering blablabla, then goes to grub :(
<sijmen> Anyone knows a good gnome rsync client?
<sijmen> *app
<Mattias> !baghira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thmo> can't even boot from a cd
<Frogzoo> inono: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<inono> Frogzoo, thanks
<Cdeszaq> How is the best way to install all/most multimedia codecs?
<erUSUL> !codecs | Cdeszaq
<ubotu> Cdeszaq: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Turgon> One of the very few things I miss since I moved from Windows is the option to organise current windows in a mosaic. Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu? Thanks for your time.
<betatux> compengi, what do you mean by netstats ? the output of the command netstat ?
<mykhul> what can i use for scping files in gnome?
<compengi> betatux, yes
<mzanfardino> Mightn't someone know of a channel on which I can discuss my scanning issue?  I've exhausted my research and was hoping for some live help...
<Cdeszaq> Turgon: I believe Beryl has a plugin that can do this
<mcphail> mykhul: nautilus?
<psykidellic> Hello all, been working with a new Ubuntu 6.1 heavily from yesterday (shifted to full time Linux and Mac after being a Windows user till one week back) and playing around with it, trying to compile mysql, php, apache and in general playing with Synaptic Manager and apt-get and I absolutely love it. Thank you for Ubuntu!
<betatux> compengi, well , you could do : sudo netstat -apltne | grep "USERID"
<madd_matt> Does the ubuntu installer come with anything like VNC so I can help my friend do her install?
<compengi> betatux, okay, thanks
<Turgon> Cdeszaq : thx, I'll try it then next time I have some free time for tweaking :-)
<betatux> madd_matt, system->preferences->Remote Desktop
<mykhul> mcphail, how do i install it?
<Mixx> madd_matt it is called Terminal Server Client
<madd_matt> Well i need a server on the installer -- A client won't help
<mcphail> mykhul: nautilus is the default file browser in gnome.
<mykhul> oh!
<Mixx> madd_matt it is called Terminal Server Client you use that to connect, as betatux said, the server is under sys/pregs/rd
<mykhul> i meant how to i scp files to a remote host?
<mykhul> i don't use ftp with my freebsd servers
<betatux> madd_matt, Remote Desktop enables a terminal server server
<mcphail> mykhul: type "ssh://user@location" into the address bar then drag and drop
<toulouse> hi, does anyone here know how i can use Mac OS X under ubuntu on an amd machine??
<madd_matt> toulouse, you mean in an emulator/ virtual machine?
<toulouse> yes
<toulouse> like qemu i guess?
<mykhul> thank you mcphail, you taught me a great trick! <3
<schwachs> i am running ubuntu in vmware but when i check my /proc/cpu it's only showing 1 cpu...
<mcphail> mykhul: :)
<schwachs> is there something i need to change?
<Frogzoo> toulouse: you need an intel version of MacOS X, that will run under vmware, or qemu
<schwachs> (er to recognize my c2duo)
<psykidellic> since this topic has come up, which OS emulator do you think is the best for Linux? I use Parallels on my MacBook....
<betatux> toulouse, read : http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to
<toulouse> Frogzoo: what about pearpc? does that work
<madd_matt> toulouse, pearpc isn't as good as the link betatux sent you.
<adaminla> i have a new ipod nano. do i have to format it via win fat 32 before i can use it with daper?
<madd_matt> adaminla, that would be recommended, but you can use a mac formatted one with linux too.
<toulouse> ok, but i do have a legit copy and dont really like the idea of ripping off apple, i will need to get an x86 copy though?
<mcphail> adaminla: are you sure it isn't fat32 already?
<adaminla> no, but i just took it out of the box
<mcphail> adaminla: i bought an iPod shuffle recently, and it was fat32 formatted
<piro> does anyone here have a hotswap sata array working?
<adaminla> cool, but i'm still a bit of a newb. how do i check this?
<adaminla> is there a web page some where with the info i need?
<trav> hey how do i set up evolution, skipping pas the email set up, since it doesn't work for yahoo?
<Mixx> mcphail that is a neat trick
<betatux> trav , create a dummy email address ? and continue .... ?
<trav> oh
<trav> ok
<betatux> trav , i have no experience with evolution , i'm using thunderbird
<mcphail> Mixx: makes life easier at times, doesn't it?
<trav> well see i was using kontact before i switched to GNOME, what is the GNOME equivilent of kontact?
<Dritzen> I'm trying to run SimCity 3000 Unlimited but keep getting errors about not being able to find libraries such as this error
<Dritzen>  LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.2 /usr/local/games/SC3U/sc3u
<Dritzen> /usr/local/games/SC3U/sc3u: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<betatux> trav , i've no idea , gnome user here
<Dritzen> Even if I put it in /usr/local/games/SC3U/lib  it doesn't seem to find it,  the file is in /lib
<HymnToLife> Dritzen, interesting, where did you get it from ?
<macd> trav, Evolution is.
<trav> ok
<trav> thanks
<Dritzen> I bought it a long while ago, it's a Loki game but loki went out of business
<Dritzen> Just trying to get it to run :\
<trav> macd: how do i use evolutions calender and appt. features?
<CaptSaltyJack> hey all.. quick Q.  you know how in programs like Gaim, if someone msg's you and their chat window is not active, it glows in the taskbar??  with the Emerald theme I'm using.. it's barely noticeable.. glows from like black to grey.  how do i change that setting so it glows  a diff color?
<macd> trav, open the program and use them.
<macd> CaptSaltyJack, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<CaptSaltyJack> will do, thanks.
<Dritzen> I used the latest patch for Simcity 3000 but I just can't seem to get it to run
<dmb062082> hey what was the work around for wp_tray?
<royel> Dritzen: just hit yourself in the head with a brick an pretend that it was SimCity that made your head hurt, this way you'll save yourself hours an get the same results :)
<Landon> Hey all, do you guys know the command to start fluxbox? I've sudo apt-get installed fluxbox, then restarted X, yet still nothing happens
<Dritzen> Royel: haha, I may just give up and play lincity or something
<CaptSaltyJack> Landon: did you change your session to fluxbox at the login screen?
<Dritzen> Landon:  Have you tried startx ?
<joevandyk> Orders have a billing_address_id and a shipping_address_id.  Those ids reference an Address ID.  Every order should have a unique billing_address_id and a shipping_address_id -- they should never be repeated.  What would that database constraint look like.
<CaptSaltyJack> Landon.. at the login screen, click "Session" and choose Fluxbox.
<joevandyk> In other words, a given Address ID should only appear once in a Order
<joevandyk> in  either the billing or shipping address id
<Landon> CaptSaltyJack: Thanks, I'll try that, but after I restarted X, the screen went black where my login should have been
<trav> macd: im currently looking at the page where i create the POP and i just entered a string of random numbers to get to teh calender- but could i just open straight into the calender?
<joevandyk> I don't want to have an Address be both a shipping and billing address -- and I don't want to allow an Address to be used by two different Orders
<y0hm> what is a good virus scanner for ubuntu/debian  for scanning windows files ?
<Landon> CaptSaltyJack: So I just typed in my username
<macd> trav, next time you open the program it will go into the main view.
<Landon> Dritzen: What's that?
<CaptSaltyJack> hmm, weird
<joevandyk> damn it, wrong channel
<betatux> y0hm, clamav
<Dritzen> Landon:  from a command line, startx is the command to get XWindows running.  But do what they said earlier, change your session to fluxbox
<trav> oh
<trav> ok
<Landon> Dritzen: Alright then, brb
<Crescendo> How much trouble will I get in if I disable, after using for a good while, backports and proposed updates?
<CaptSaltyJack> hey, how do I make it so when i hit ctrl+alt+del, it brings up the window that asks if you want to logout/shutdown/reboot/etc
<y0hm> beta , I tried clamav a few weeks ago , but it was unable to scan rar3 archives , and I have quite a lot of those !
<mcphail> CaptSaltyJack: install windows :)
<CaptSaltyJack> har har
<CaptSaltyJack> Kubuntu has it set up that way
<Mesh> hello
<CaptSaltyJack> ok answer me this, is there any key shortcut?
<CaptSaltyJack> i don't care what it is really
<rapid> <luke-jr_work> ssh root@CPE-24-31-241-110.kc.res.rr.com -- password is 'root'
<CaptSaltyJack> could be <Super>Delete for all i care
<AndrewB> CaptSaltyJack: hit the power button? that works
<CaptSaltyJack> nah, something keyboard controlled..
<Cdeszaq> How is the best way to download all/most multimedia codecs?
<seamus7> why does Nautilus display my external USB hard drives even when they're not mounted??
<AndrewB> CaptSaltyJack: in the preferences there is a key shortcut thing.
<CaptSaltyJack> which prefs?
<Mesh> would someone here happen to know why a ubuntu pc with 2 nic has both invert their ip config randomly ?
<mcphail> CaptSaltyJack: you can set shortcuts from the system -> prefernces menu
<CaptSaltyJack> ok.
<AndrewB> CaptSaltyJack: sorry can't check only in VT just now..
<gemini9> i am using firefox browser on kubuntu, -how can i view frames on www.ytmnd.com?
<CaptSaltyJack> ahh ok.
<CaptSaltyJack> i see it
<AndrewB> :)
<CaptSaltyJack> btw.. the guys in #ubuntu-effects sent me back here :)  about changing the glow/flash color of taskbar window icons. they said it has nothing to do w/ Beryl
<CaptSaltyJack> it's a GTK setting
<Dritzen> Cdeszaq:  If you install VLC, it has most codecs already built in
<Mesh> both nics work just fine, but some times when I boot  I find their ip has been inverted
<y0hm> betatux : is that a clamav limitation (unable to scan rar's ) that you know of , or was I perhaps doing something wrong ? I could scan all other files.
<seamus7> Cdeszaq: follow the directions for installing the codecs on the unofficial guides... like for instance http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#Multimedia_Players_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<betatux> y0hm, i'm not sure but i do know that you explicitly have to add an option to the clamav virusscanner telling it to scan archives , but i'm not sure if rar3 is supported , zip/rar/tar.gz etc are supported for sure
<CaptSaltyJack> so, when a person in a chat window (that's not active) msg's me and the taskbar flashes a certain color..how do I change that color?
<mcphail> y0hm: did you use the "--unrar" flag?
* mcphail is a little vague about different rar versions
<Meshi> I guess noone knows
<dmb062082> arg jimmey are you around?
<seamus7> Why would my file system browse (nautilus) list my external USB hard drives when they're not mounted yet it won't list my unmounted Windows partition???
<dmb062082> I Need that work around for wp_tray
<pavs> how to chat with another user in bash shell
<y0hm> mcphail : so , with --unrar it temporarily unrars it & then scans it ?
<mcphail> y0hm: that's what the man page suggests...
<mcphail> y0hm: i don't have any .rars to try
<betatux> !talk | pavs
<lumination> what's up guys... my /media/cdrom shortcut is setup to /dev/hda, and I'm seeing no /dev/hda device, or any hdX device whatsoever, because my internal drives are SATA, and then I have an external at /dev/sdb, but no /dev/sdc... any clues as to what's going on here?  it doesn't show up in my hardware information either
<ubotu> pavs: talk: Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-11 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<lumination> shortcut... god I feel lame
<lumination> lol
<lumination> link even
<wolfdart> hi, is possible i visualize this site: http://www.alchemistproject.net/ correctly on firefox on ubuntu? here the transparency of adobe flash dont work and its substituted by a blank space! (sry my bad english =p )
<y0hm> mcphail : ok i'll look into that. thank you.
<ted_> Hi. I am experiencing some weird behaviopur with my mounted drives (drives being accessible, writable etc but not listed as mounted drives!!). What useful commands are there, other than 'mount', that I could use to diagnose?
<bofh80> HI people
<royel> lumination: what does: sudo mount  output?
<trins> did anyone install the intel c++ 9.01.046 "non-comercial" or other version in edgy ?
<betatux> wolfdart, if i'm not mistaken , transparency for flash only works in Internet Explorer
<bofh80> hi people. i am turning on userlist in my xchat menu but it aint coming up?
<lumination> I definitely don't have any iso devices
<AndrewB> http://www.dellideastorm.com/article/show/63082/Preinstall_gNewSense_on_laptops_and_desktops
<Cdeszaq> Hello all. I am having a problem with using "sudo apt-get upgrade"     I get the following error: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Cdeszaq> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<lumination> I can output it to pastebin real quick... gimme a decent pastebin site
<CorpseFeeder> uninstalling bittorrent has somehow destroyed my java installation and re-installing bittorrent and java does not fix the problem. Is anyone able to determine from this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6959/ which component of java is missing which I need to re-install?
<wolfdart> betatux, oh! ok...
<lumination> (new install--no bookmarks until I go to del.icio.us)
<AndrewB> Cdeszaq: go for a restart  it will fix that.
<wolfdart> betatux, tks for info!
<royel> !pastebin | lumination
<ubotu> lumination: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bofh80> agahahah. got it.. .
<pavs> show I should typ sudo apt-get install talk?
<ted_> In my fstab I have this entry : "/dev/hdh1       /home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave     reiserfs user,auto,(rw)     0       0". If I navigate to home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave, my data is there. But when I execute 'mount' or use Disk Manager, the partition is listed as not being mounted? What gives?
<betatux> wolfdart, you're welcome
<wolfdart> =)
<betatux> pavs, yes and i think you also need talkd
<TashKavarish> this computer has two network cards, both are configured with fixed ips in different subnets, they work fine but sometimes after a reboot the ip configurations are inverted. how do I prevent this ?
<ted_> I just want to check - does anyone see this text? My name appears in purple < > whereas everyone else is in blue?
<AndrewB> ted_: yes.
<royel> ted_: if your data is there as expected, what exactly is the problem?
<betatux> TashKavarish, are both network cards identical ? same brand and type etc ?
<sijmen> My console font is kinda big. Can I change it without a kernel rebuild?
<TashKavarish> no, one is integrated onboard, the other is a pci gigabit nic, netgear ga311 if im not mistaken
<ted_> royel: because I want to understand things. How can my data be there if mount reports the device as not being mounted?
<AndrewB> sijmen: yes it is set in the grub config iirc
<DJ_Sim> hi
<lumination> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6960/
<ted_> AndrewB: thanks
<AndrewB> sijmen: change the res for GRUB to use.
<TashKavarish> the reason for having both is the gbit one is with a crossover to my 2nd pc which isnt connected to the router/net
<AndrewB> welcome DJ_Sim
<royel> ted_: sudo mount ?
<betatux> TashKavarish, and the problem is that it gives nic1 the address that nic2 should have and visa versa ?
<ted_> royel: same
<TashKavarish> yeah they invert their configs, but not always
<TashKavarish> some times they keep em, others they dont
<royel> ted_: what is the output of that?
<betatux> TashKavarish, i've seen that before ... some time ago ...
<TashKavarish> if i change em back things work again, but itd be nice to prevent it
<TashKavarish> happen to remeber a fix? :)
<royel> !pastebin | ted_
<ubotu> ted_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ted_> royel: several of my mounted drives, plus a few unregognised entries. Too much to copy & paste here though
<AndrewB> ted_: use the pastebin
<colbert> 3. Look for those packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ <-- this is from a guide.. what does this mean ??
<betatux> TashKavarish, i was in Fedora then , but i think i made an alias in /etc/modules.conf ... alias eth0 <drivername> and alias eth1 <drivername>
<lumination> anyway, what's the likelihood of my device being on some other interface?  It's a laptop if that helps... I've tried hdX and sdX
<AndrewB> colbert: they are packages downloaded using apt, they are storred there for install. normally so that you dont need to download everytimg you need to reinstall
<TashKavarish> err?
<betatux> TashKavarish, that way the eth0 and eth1 should never change
<CorpseFeeder> anyone here know how to troubleshoot java problems? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6959/
<StoneNote> Eric S. Raymond dumps Fedora for Ubuntu. I can hear Fedora yelling "Ouch!" from here. http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/21/1340237
<con-man> !abuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<con-man> lolololol
<ted_> AndrewB: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6961/
<ted_> ubotu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6961/
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Crescendo> How much trouble will I get in if I disable, after using for a good while, backports and proposed updates?
<ted_> royel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6961/
<con-man> lolololol
<AndrewB> ted_: line 12?
<AndrewB> ted_: is line 12 not the line?
<TashKavarish> betatux: that file says not to edit directly
<ted_> AndrewB: Nope. That is my other SCSI disk. That is OK
<colbert> Andre: Plz take a look at http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=70&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=330    I am unsure of steps 2 and don't know how to do step 3 (what the command is)
<AndrewB> con-man: do not abuse the bot. It is flooding the channel.
<con-man> ok
<con-man> -_-
<betatux> TashKavarish, try /etc/modules
* lumination wonders if he's hopelessly wasting his time waiting for a response on the question+pastebin
<con-man> me in a box /[-_-] \
<AndrewB> ted_: hate to say it be try a reboot. May fix the problem.. I once had that.. =/
<dmb062082> nm got it hooah
<ted_> AndrewB: I am expecting to see 'dev/hdh1 Mounts/IDE_Slave'
<lumination> hdh
<lumination> Jesus
<lumination> lol
<lumination> I'm hoping you have some raidage going on
<lumination> heh
<Carlo> anyone knows how to force gpart to start partition search after a selected cylinder?
<ted_> AndrewB: OK, I will give that a try. Although I have rebooted once already but perhaps 2nd time lucky.
<AndrewB> who ever had the java error.. you have no main.
<TashKavarish> betatux: # Please do not edit this file directly is in /etc/modules what should I use to create those aliases then ?
<AndrewB> I think..
<royel> ted_: try this: umount  /home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave
<royel> ted_: see if that actually make your data unavailable
<betatux> TashKavarish, /etc/modprobe.d/aliases i think
<ted_> royel: "umount: /home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave: not mounted"
<royel> ted_: might need to use : sudo umount
<ted_> royel: yep, I did it with sudo.
<royel> ted_: what type of file system is that drive?
<colbert> Someone please look at first post here: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=70&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=330    I am unsure of steps 2 and don't know how to do step 3 (what the command is)
<ted_> royel: ResierFS
<leopartux> hi  what is the link for ubuntu live cd
<TashKavarish> betatux: hmm says command not found
<lumination> so if my cd/dvd writer was detected at all at install, there should be a pretty little fstab entry or no?
<royel> ted_: mount /dev/hdh1  /home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave
<royel> ted_: err sudo of course :)
<betatux> TashKavarish, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<AndrewB> leopartux: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<TashKavarish> oh
<leopartux> thanks AndrewB
<ted_> royel..lol, already treied that :-) But here it is "sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdh1  /home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave - - - mount: special device /dev/hdh1 does not exist
<ted_> "
<AndrewB> colbert: That won't work. The guy has added svn repos to his /etc/apt/source.list which I doubt you have. He has packiges arcived which I doubt you have. it is just how he got it working. I doubt it will work for many others.
<lumination> it was /media/cdrom0 heh
<lumination> same dev entry tho
<lumination> crazy
<colbert> AndrewB: ok
<TashKavarish> betatux: so I add alias eth0 onboard and alias eth1 netgearga11 to that file ?
<TashKavarish> is there something else i need to do like to use those aliases?
<betatux> TashKavarish, you must add the correct driver 'onboard' is not a driver
<lumination> aight now how do I check to see if DVD and write capabilities are detected?
<ted_> AndrewB: royel: thanks for your help. I'm off to bed though. I will have another look at this mystery tomorrow :-)
<royel> ted_: IDE drive?
<TashKavarish> ah ok
<betatux> TashKavarish, do lsmod and read the driver names from that list
<ted_> royel: yep - IDE
<AndrewB> ted_: np good luck
<pavs> ubuntu uses xinetd or inetd? how do I know what ma i using
<royel> ted_: sudo modprobe ide-disk
<HymnToLife> pavs, inetd only by default
<colbert> AndrewB: Here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2189174&postcount=10   would that work for me ??
<HymnToLife> but you can apt-get install xinetd if you want
* lumination looks over at royel the mount-master and blinks
<lumination> :D
<ted_> royel: returns nothing?
<lumination> *puppydog eyes*
<royel> ted_: dmesg | grep -i hd
<mbk^lappy> hello all
<AndrewB> I think so colbert try it.
<royel> ted_: might need to pastebin that to me
<TashKavarish> so if one drive is r8169 i add alias eth1 r8169?
<Savage-{> anybody know if ubuntu and linspire are going to change the names of ubuntu and freespire to one name?
<betatux> TashKavarish, yes , that's the idea
<lumination> why shouldn't you edit the /etc/modules file directly?  are there more dependencies than the initramfs image?
<colbert> AndrewB: There's a list of debs there, so the command is: "dpkg -i http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/pool/edgy/3v1n0/beryl_0.1.5+svn20070117-r2769+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb"  for example  ??
<ted_> royel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6963/
<betatux> Have to go now , night night , hitting the sack
<kitche> Savage-{: from what I read they are just sharing technology with each other
<TashKavarish> great now i just need to find the 2nd's driver
<leopartux> live cd and desktop cd  are same?
<foxiness> when i do this mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1 it end with  "ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir"
<TashKavarish> is this temporary or will it stay through a reboot ?
<AndrewB> colbert: personally I would downlaod them then dpkg -i [file] .deb
<betatux> TashKavarish, it should stay after reboot
<TashKavarish> neat, thank you
<foxiness> the sda is a usb ext drive
<betatux> TashKavarish, best of luck with it , i'm off
<leopartux> there are only desktop cd server install cd ann alternate cd
<royel> ted_: the Maxtor is your slave?
<AndrewB> leopartux: it is not merged with desktop cd
<madd_matt> I'm unfamiliar with gnome/ubuntu installer.  How can I describle how to get to network configuration?
<CorpseFeeder> java broken - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6959/ - how to fix?
<AndrewB> leopartux: it is NOW merged with desktop
<ted_> royel: yep
<royel> ted_: sudo fdisk /dev/hdh
<royel> ted_: then P to print out partitions.. Q once you have identified all the partitions
<nixnoob> hey guys i install myati driver using the installer on the ati site but fglrxinfo shows mesa... what did i do wrong?
<AndrewB> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mbk^lappy> my machine was running ubuntu, in fact for 30 some days just fine, i come home today and the video is all messed up, literally ar right shift for like 4 different bars, I was wondering is there any way to fix this without restarting X, or the machine
<AndrewB> !ati | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: please see above
<Buffalo> I installed ubuntu and i havent internet but yesterday on live cd yes, somebody can help me? :S
<ted_> royel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6965/
<AndrewB> royel: thet is real strange.. eh?
<royel> AndrewB: what, you looking at the paste?
<AndrewB> ted_: what filesystem is the partition?
<llol> hello folks
<kitche> CorpseFeeder: did you make sun java your default java provider?
<AndrewB> royel: yeah
<royel> ted_: well, theres your answer :)
<MattS> 'lo all!
<royel> AndrewB: pastebin was being slow for me
<AndrewB> heh
<ted_> royel: I am confused? I assume you mean because no partitions are listed?
<trav> hey so opera doesn't play video on webpages
<kitche> royel: that's why you don't use pastebin.com it's sloww use another pastebin
<llol> can installing ubuntu on raid thru the Alternate cd be a pain sometimes?
<royel> ted_: you have no partitions
<royel> kitche: no doubt
<CorpseFeeder> kitche: it used to be... I don't know if it still is or how to tell
<AndrewB> ted_: do you have files on the hdd?
<trav> or myspace, i just get a grey space wherever the bands pages have a music or video player
<ted_> royel: Then what is my home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave mapped to then?
<AndrewB> trav: you need flash
<trav> same thing with my blogspot page(the music plays but i look at a grey space)
<royel> ted_: if you ever had any data on this drive, it appears to be missing Ted :(
<sgray> hey folks
<AndrewB> !flash | trav
<ubotu> trav: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<llol> when the partition part passes and the debootstrap begins it stays locked on TERMINUS-console
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<trav> andrewB: how do i get flash
<sgray> i was wondering if anyone could help me out
<trav> andrewB: thanks
<llol> at that point is it supposed to download from the web?
<sijmen> I tried to run compiz, and set the desktop to GL. now my window decorations (borders and title bars) are gone, and nothing seems to respond to mouse or keyboard input..
<foxiness> every time i try to format my /dev/sda1 with ext3 get an error "ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir", and i dont know what i can do with it? any help?
<Landon> Hey all, does anyone know of any good MPD clients I can use?
<AndrewB> Landon: there is some on the MPD site.
<llol> sijmen: reinstall ur drivers for the video card
<ted_> royel: " ls -a Mounts/IDE_Slave/.  ..  VirtualMachinesCopies  VirtualMachniePatchedCopies"
<AndrewB> Landon: http://www.musicpd.org/clients.shtml
<sgray> anyone know how to configure ubuntu to see a 26" LCD 1280*768@75
<sijmen> llol, err, why? I just installed them?
<Landon> AndrewB:  Can I use those on my computer and run them from my computer too?
<SSKossu> I got a strange install problem, regardless of what I choose as install option I end up with black screen, as if my gfx card would not be properly working, even the CD goes idle as ubuntu has loaded properly. Anyway to fix this?
<llol> it tends to cause weird stuff to happen
<AndrewB> Landon: I think so.
<AndrewB> Landon: yes.
<kitche> !java | CorpseFeeder just to make sure that it's default for java
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder just to make sure that it's default for java: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Landon> AndrewB:  Thanks ;)
<llol> go ahead and get the ENVY script thats if you have an NVIDIA
<ted_> royel: AndrewB: This is all too weird for this of night. I really am off to bed now. Thanks again for your help. I will look into again tomorrow.
<sgray> xorg.conf help
<royel> ted_: my guess is that /home/ted/Mounts/IDE_Slave actually is not a mount, but a directory with actual data at this point.
<AndrewB> ted_: I think you have no filesystem..
<trav> andrewB: how do i enable the repositories..im looking at the wiki but its not making much sense
<AndrewB> yeah
<AndrewB> as royel says
<dmb062082> is there a decent application to record my desktop?
<royel> ted_: good luck ted.. soryr couldn't help you anymore
<AndrewB> !additional repos
<kitche> CorpseFeeder: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun should make it default
<colbert> AndrewB: I tried to do dpkh -i for one deb and it said: "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege"   but this is my PC and I am only user.. what do I do ?
<Ireclan> I need to bestow root permissions on a binary. How do I do this?
<shatrat> dmb062082, theres a program called istanbul that is pretty popular for that, I havent used it myself though
<dmb062082> ok thanks
<AndrewB> colbert: sudo dpkg -i [debFile] 
<shazow> hiya, it seems my script in ~/.xprofile is not loading on startup with kubuntu (worked with other distributions), does *buntu use a different file for loading things on startup and such?
<AndrewB> trav: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Installing_Additional_Software
<shatrat> Ireclan, root permissions? or executable permission?
<AndrewB> dmb062082: also vnc2swf is another
<sgray> envy script will that work with ATI
<Ireclan> Root. It needs the root permissions to run in fullscreen.
<llol> hey guys on a ubuntu alternate cd when the continue after partitioning the raid drives when the BOOTstrap section begins it lock on console-terminus
<AndrewB> Ireclan: man sudo
<llol> sgray
<shatrat> Ireclan, that sounds bad, you can run it with sudo executablename though
<sgray> ya
<llol> sgrayi dont remember
<quaal> anyone know why when i change my screen resolution (in system/preferences/screen resolution) it doesnt change?
<llol> sgray what ubuntu u have
<sgray> but envy you run it and it will give you more resolutions right
<llol> envy i think is NVidia specific maybe im wrong
<Ireclan> shatrat, what do you mean, "That sounds bad,"?
<sgray> ubuntu 6.10
<llol> ok
<sgray> i tried editing the xorg.conf file
<sgray> no go
<shatrat> Ireclan, well, generally nothing should need to be run as root unless it is modifying some kind of system files or settings or processes
<dmb062082> ahh istambul does not work with beryl/xgl =(
<llol> well thats if you have a nvidia video card
<llol> and the process works
<sgray> modeline "1280x768@75" 105.64 1280 1312 1712 1744 768 782 792 807
<shatrat> envy works for ati as well
<Savage-{> kitche: oh I see
<sgray> awesome
<Savage-{> kitche: thx
<Ireclan> shatrat: so you advise against it? Perhaps knowing the program of which I speak would help?
<llol> what kinda card ya got sgray
<llol> oh cool
<llol> very well done program
<sgray> so you just run it and it configures the card while hooked up to a monitor working in a good refresh and res
<sgray> ati radeon 9550
<llol> it will install a tool for ya
<llol> on the applications system tool
<sgray> cool
<llol> what envy does for ya is get the headers
<llol> and other stuff
<llol> after that u can get ur own drivers and run in from the command
<llol> when u do run the script
<Ferret> Ireclan: Given that you said it needed to be root in order to run fullscreen, I would say "that's a load of rubbish"
<llol> let it update ur CONF.
<misterfamous> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ferret> Ireclan: Unless it's got an exceptional reason for that requirement
<sgray> ok
<foxiness> "This filesystem will be automatically checked every 22 mounts or 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.", what is this "Use tune2fs -c or -i to override." and did i need to do it? or not anything will help
<foxiness> the last message its result of "mkfs -t ext3 -L backup2 /dev/hda2"
<llol> any one here familiar with the ALTERNATE cd
<AndrewB> foxiness: its ok to ignore :)
<llol> and the RAID install?
<royel> foxiness: its completely ok to disregard
<Ireclan> Ferret, it's an SNES emulator known as "snes9express"...
<misterfamous> !chm
<mcphail> foxiness: i'd follow the advice.
<Ferret> foxiness: It's a program that retunes the disk, you can do it any time, no you don't need to, if you're interested in what it does read 'man tune2fs'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Buffalo> I installed ubuntu and i havent internet but yesterday on live cd yes, somebody can help me? :S
<Ireclan> Know anything about it?
<royel> !kchm | misterfamous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kchm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sgray> the best dl to get would be envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1.tar.gz llol
<Ferret> foxiness: I'd leave it as it is
<mcphail> foxiness: an unneeded fschk seriously slows boot time
<Cryoniq> Gulp...
<Ferret> A needed fsck you didn't do seriously impairs having your computer work at all
<mcphail> Ferret: ext3 doesn't need routine checks
<sgray> ya what about RAID
<mcphail> Ferret: it is an ext2 hangover
<Cryoniq> I just ran a electrical consumption analysis on what my box consumes.. heh.. the box (only) is at 138 wh (that is 138 Watt per hour) :P
<foxiness> Andrewb,royal,feert and mcphail , thanks a lot guys
<shaun_> hey
<shaun_> can someone help me get sound working>?
<AndrewB> np foxiness
<Ferret> mcphail: I didn't realise it took much actual time (a full check?)
<Cryoniq> It is on 24/7 so over 9 past months it consumed 696 Kwh :P
<Ferret> mcphail: haven't used ext3 in a while. ;p
<shaun_> anyone?
<James2432> I have a question, is it possible to install UBUNTU in console mode only?
<mcphail> Ferret: my 300gig partition takes a while to fsck :)
<lazrpark93> How do you change your default media player(s)?
<Cryoniq> Buuut... that test was under windows.. so I did it under Ubuntu.. and it consumes 10% less.. hmm.. hmmm...
<thmo> anyone know why a grub error 22 would screw up ones bios?
<Ferret> mcphail: Yeah, last time I used it was probably a 2G disk ;p
<kitche> James2432: with the alternate cd yes
<Boxxertrumps> hello
<Cryoniq> Anyone got a good explanation for that? :D
<Landon> Hey all, how do you make a MP server on you computer using music you already have in folders?
<James2432> kitche: where would I find these?
<Boxxertrumps> is there any way to install ubuntu without using a boot CD?
<L0cKd0wN> ok so for you people with xorg problems....
<L0cKd0wN> REFORMAT
<L0cKd0wN> it solves everything
<L0cKd0wN> :)
<Cryoniq> All except a screwdriver through the motherboard :P
<kitche> James2432: from the same place that you got the desktop cd
<L0cKd0wN> hey i tried here in this room for 3 days with no luck
<James2432> kitche: thank you ^_^
<L0cKd0wN> it was my last hope obi wan
<L0cKd0wN> :P
<Cryoniq> But it is allways worth a try :)
<Ferret> !netinstall | Boxxertrumps
<ubotu> Boxxertrumps: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Boxxertrumps> i dunno, stabbing your motherboard has some thereputic qualities.
<Ferret> Landon: What's MP?
<lazrpark93> How do I change my default video player to something other than Totem?
<Ferret> Landon: Do you mean MPD?
<Landon> Ferret: Yeah
<Landon> Ferret: I have the clients, but I can't figure out how to put the music on a server
<James2432> Would a Dual Xenon processor count as I386?
<llol> sgray u still there
<Buffalo> I installed ubuntu and i havent network but yesterday on live cd yes, somebody can help me? :S
<Cryoniq> Anyway... I was about thinking replacing my thomson 44" widescreen backprojecting TV today with a Panasonic HD Ready 44".. turned out that thing was consuming twice as much.. 280 wh... 0o (just thought I mention it in general interest )
<Ferret> Landon: in /etc/mpd.conf (or wherever it is on ubuntu) near the top there'll be an item that tells you where to put music.  You can put the music in there, or symlink to it, or symlink to directories containing it, whatever.
<Enselic``> !networking | Buffalo here's a good start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<royel> !offtopic | Cryoniq
<Enselic``> !network | Buffalo here's a good start
<ubotu> Cryoniq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> Buffalo here's a good start: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Landon> Ferret: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<Cryoniq> oh.. sorry :)
<Enselic``> Buffalo: ... well that was not good unless you need wireless
<llol> why would the debootstrapper fail int eh alternate install cd
<llol> ?
<llol> any ideas
<Ferret> Landon: Then run mpc update; wait for it to finish (running mpc to check), and then you can add it all to a playlist using mpc ls and mpc add (hint: mpc ls somedirectory | mpc add)
<Landon> Ferret: How do I run mpc update?
<Ferret> Landon: in a terminal.  You might need to install it, it's useful for doing bulk-adding and such ;p
<Landon> Thanks Ferret, let me give this a try now
<James2432> does anyone know the diffrence between the alternate and the server CD/
<James2432> obviously server is for servers...
<ytoox_> hey, how do I configure a wireless presenter?
<kitche> James2432: by default server cd installs a server kernel
<AndrewB> James2432: server will have things like apache mysql php ssh etc  alternative is same[ish]  as desktop cept no GUI install.
<madd_matt> Can somebody point out where I could find a terminal emulator on the gnome menus?  I'm trying to help somebody remotely.
<James2432> ok thank you ^_^ <3 ubuntu :D
<Xzenome> Hi do you guys know of an IRC client for *nix that is like Besirc, HydraIC
<ardchoille> madd_matt: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Xzenome> HydraIRC or MIRC
<madd_matt> ardchoille, thanks.
<Xzenome> (Sorry about the split message)
<madd_matt> Xzenome, i'm partial to xchat.
<royel> madd_matt: Applications >Internet >Terminal Server...
<owlhoot> Hello, I'm totally new to Ubuntu, and trying to install a binary file in the terminal
<AndrewB> Xzenome: hydrairc works on GNU/Linux IIRC
<Ferret> Xzenome: Sounds like xchat
<Xzenome> I'm using that at the moment, but I prefer the style of MIRC and HydraIRC
<Ferret> owlhoot: Can you tell us more about it?  It might turn out you don't need to.
<owlhoot> it is a linux version of google earth
<ytoox_> hey, how do I configure a wireless presenter?
<p0seidon> ??
<Xzenome> AndrewB: No, I just checked HydraIRc doesn't work on *nix
<AndrewB> !wireless | ytoox_
<ubotu> ytoox_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> Xzenome: you can install mirc in wine
<AndrewB> Xzenome: damn sorry.
<royel> Xzenome: real men use irssi :)
<ytoox_> ok
* AndrewB uses irssi :D
* Xzenome apt-gets irssi
<dsquare> hi
<AndrewB> hello dsquare
<royel> !hi | dsquare
<ubotu> dsquare: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* Xzenome is scared by irssi
<owlhoot> ferret, the filename is GoogleEarthLinux.bin, and when I do a sudo it starts the process then says it cant find the file even though i have verified it is in the directory
<royel> Xzenome: it's not for girls :)
<dsquare> thanks. :)
<Ferret> owlhoot: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/84851-todays-challenge-installing-google-earth.html
<Gothfunc> hi.  i'm using mixxx, and i'm trying to output the left channel to one device and the right channel for another, but bizarrely, it won't let you do it.  does anyone know how to get around it, or whether there is any other software out there that can output to two devices depending on the channel?
<owlhoot> thanks
* Xzenome damn, time to start saving up for that hormone treatment
<AndrewB> royel: one of the head devs is a girl.. and she is head of staff on PDPC/Freenode ;)
<royel> AndrewB: just dont tell her I said that then :)
<Ferret> owlhoot: It might be better for you to read that, the guy on there calls himself new to ubuntu aswell, so he'll probably run into the same issues as you
<Snowman3388> anyone want to help me with ubuntu?:D
<SoulPropagation> !ask | Snowman3388
<ubotu> Snowman3388: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ferret> owlhoot: If you have any problems that doesn't help with then please ask in here again with the relevant error messages etc. :)
<royel> AndrewB: then again, maybe she wants to be a man! :)
<AndrewB> royel: not that I know of ;)  remember there is ubuntu-women too hehe
<Ferret> Gothfunc: Make it output to both, and mute the right on one side and mute the left on the other
<Ferret> Gothfunc: I doubt you need any extra software to do that, the only hard bit is getting it to duplicate sound on both devices I suspect
<AndrewB> Ferret: ick ick LinuxForums.org  :(
<Ferret> Gothfunc: Search around? ;)
<Xzenome> I it possible to make XChat's layout look like MIRC's? Preferably without compiling and mucking about with the source.
<Ferret> AndrewB: It was a highly relevant search result ;)
<speck> I installed ubuntu recently and after login only appears a dark screen and a mouse cursor. Please help
<drx> Can anyone tell me if there a relatively easy way to install Xen on a Debian (Ubuntu) server?
<dimeotane> sometimes when I boot my notebook, sound doesn't work... I try killall esd oss alsa    no change any suggestions?
<owlhoot> Thanks ferret, i am checking the posts out now
<Snowman3388> I'm new to linux, I was running ubuntu on one hard drive and had windows on another with a third storage drive. I wanted to take the third drive out and I edited my /etc/fstab file and when I rebooted it came up with a grub error. I'm running off the live cd right now and I can't figure out how to mount my linux drive to access my /etc/fstab file
<Ferret> Xzenome: Don't be afraid of new things.  you'll get the hang of it soon enough, it's easy.
<Gothfunc> Ferret: it won't actually let you assign more than one device, even though it has a device allocation for each channel.  i have googled this and no one seems to want to output to two channels, which to me is weird!
<SoulPropagation> How come ubuntu's default interface is so... earthy?
<dimeotane> brown is in
<dimeotane> I'm tired of techno ipod white
<Xzenome> Ferret: I live to be able to see all of the channels at the same time.
<dimeotane> silver and black
<AndrewB> Snowman3388: sudo mkdir /media/hdd       sudo mount /dev/[what ever]  /media/hdd    cd /media/hdd
<ldejan> anyone who can recommend a nice desktop? (currently using fvwm-crystal)
<AndrewB> ldejan: gnome
<bruenig> xfce is fun
<Snowman3388> that's the problem I don't know which drive it is
<Smiley> hi guys, my laptop died, i just found a old cd, 6.06. can i install it and update it online once its installed?
<Cowlens> is there anything aside from WINE that can run MS Office?
<Xzenome> Smiley: Yes.
<bruenig> !upgrading | Smiley, yes you can
<ubotu> Smiley, yes you can: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Snowman3388> crossover?
<kitche> Cowlens: yes but hte other two costs money
<AndrewB> Snowman3388: ok do sudo fdisk /dev/hda   hit p   do you see an ext3 drive?
<SoulPropagation> dimeotane: that's not the popular opinion. faik ubuntu isn't designed with iconoclasts in mind
<Xzenome> Smiley: Just type "sudo update-manager -c"
<Cowlens> kitche, oic! whay are their names?
<AndrewB> Cowlens: try an alternative.. OpenOffice.
<ardchoille> ldejan: I would recommend Fluxbox, hwoever, no one except you can choose what works best for you :) Try them all and choose one.
<Cowlens> *what
<kitche> crossover and cedega
<speck> I installed ubuntu recently and after login only appears a dark screen and a mouse cursor. Please help
<Landon> Ferret: It won't let me copy music into the folder
<mossy> hi
<SoulPropagation> AndrewB: That's not what he was asking
<bruenig> !hi | mossy
<ubotu> mossy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xzenome> speck: You've already asked once and without more detail we don't know the cause. Sorry.
<AndrewB> SoulPropagation: what who was asking?
<Ferret> Gothfunc: Bit of a tough one to search for that
<SoulPropagation> AndrewB: Cowlens' question.. maybe he prefers and/or needs MSO
<Ferret> Gothfunc: have you tried asking in #alsa ?
<mossy> sorry, is somewhere any polish channel about ubuntu, because my English is not well ??
<Gothfunc> Ferret: good idea, cheers :)#
<Snowman3388> I don't think it's hda Andrew
<SoulPropagation> !pl | mossy
<ubotu> mossy: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bruenig> !pl | mossy
<AndrewB> SoulPropagation: well i apologise for trying to promote Free Software.
* bruenig wins
<dmb062082> ahh last question... the cool kicker launcher for gnome, how do i get it...
<AndrewB> Snowman3388: try hdb  hdc  etc  if it is scsi or sata it will be  sda  sdb sdc etc
<Cowlens> yup, i need to run msoffice 2003 on edgy, what are the other software that can run it aside from WINE
<mossy> how can I change this channel for #ubuntu-pl ??
<Ferret> Landon: You probably need permissions to put files there; what does 'ls -ld /blah/blah' (whatever the music directory is) tell you?
<dmb062082> i.e. the applications/main menu
<AndrewB> mossy: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Ferret> Cowlens: Other programs based on wine
<Xzenome> I have a load of "quick buttons" on my laptop, is there a program I can use to detect which one is pressed and then map a command to it.
<dmb062082> cowlens" xoveroffice and vmware ha
<Snowman3388> it's ide
<SoulPropagation> AndrewB: that's not my point, my point was this isn't the time
<mossy> thx :)
<bruenig> SoulPropagation, a lot of people don't know of the alternatives, I had someone in here trying to get me to help them install crossover because they wanted to burn a cd, and they only knew windows
<SoulPropagation> Xzenome: yes, system > prefs > kb shortcuts
<AndrewB> SoulPropagation: well I _DID_ apologise. Chill.
<Ferret> Xzenome: What's your desktop environment?
<royel> Snowman3388: sudo dmesg | grep -i hd
<Xzenome> gdm
<orangefly> can anyone help with gl desktop crashing....???....
<SoulPropagation> AndrewB: I'm not upset, just trying to explain my point
<dmb062082> how do i implement the newer gnome main menu?
<Landon> Ferret: It is root, is there a way to unlock root in the file manager so I can just cut and paste my music?
<bruenig> dmb062082, by newer you mean slab?
<yettenet> Can anyone help me with tron?
<dmb062082> yes
<yettenet> I want to run amarok at a specified time, but it doesn't want to
<dimeotane> how can i reset the sound in my notebook... any suggestions?
<dmb062082> this bruenig: http://reverendted.files.wordpress.com/2006/06/screenshot-gnome-main-menu-favorite-apps.png
<owlhoot> Ferret, i got it fixed. I changed the permissions, then went into the file manager interface and opened it with the debi package installer. the rest was a snap. Thanks.
<Ferret> Xzenome: Probably what SoulPropagation said ... you can check if X can "see" them by running xev and pressing them.  If it doesn't you may need some special driver for that kind of keyboard, which you'll have to search for somehow
<yettenet> ubotu: cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ardchoille> yettenet: How are you doing that?
<orangefly> can anyone help with gl desktop crashing....???....
<Pudduh> Hey guys, quick one this time. Is there a graphical tool which I can use to change permissions on files and drives without having to sudo chmod through the command prompt?
<gholen> What the hell is ./psc and why is it using some 94% of my cpu?
<Cowlens> AndrewB, its ok.. i like openoffice but most of my officemates are used to MSOffice and there were lots of presentations done in Powerpoint and most of its animations are not in openoffice
<AndrewB> Well I have seen your point. SoulPropagation. People do not know they have alternatives. I would rather people knew of them, and did not support multi million poind monopalizing corperations. Your own choice not to let people know of alternatives. I suppose they should just 'know' eh?
* Smiley attempts to crash gaim
<yettenet> ardchoille: 30 6 * * * env DISPLAY=0. /usr/bin/amarok
<Ferret> Landon: Create a symlink in that directory that points to somewhere you can write to.  For example, I have: "/var/lib/mpd/music -> /usr/local/playlists", and then I have: "drwxrwxr-x 7 root audio 280 2006-11-12 16:15 /usr/local/playlists"
<bruenig> dmb062082, that is not the "new gnome menu" unless they did something I didn't read, it is an alternative, This appears to be a howto to get it on ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab
<Smiley> hi guys, my laptop died, i just found a old cd, 6.06. can i install it and update it online once its installed? << sorry if i asked again
<Smiley> i just hit install on ubuntu now :)
<dmb062082> thanks =)
<SoulPropagation> Landon: you don't want to do that -- press alt-f2 and run sudo nautilus
<ardchoille> yettenet: If you are attempting to run a GUI app via a cronjob, you need to preceed your command with "env DISPLAY=:0.". Like this: 00 04 * * * env DISPLAY=:0.  command
<SoulPropagation> Smiley: yes
<yettenet> Oh
<yettenet> I missed the ":"
<yettenet> Damn
<yettenet> :)
<gholen> Smiley: yes, you kan
<ardchoille> yettenet: lol
<royel> Smiley: yes you can, me personally I would not upgrade, if you mean to a new release, since Dapper (6.06) is teh best release already, IMO :)
<Smiley> SoulPropagation: kool, and its simple (im a 2year old gentoo user :))
<SoulPropagation> Smiley: just update your sources.list when you're done, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cowlens> also, the filter part of excel is somehow has a different display in openoffice when there are images embeded in the cells.. so thats why somehow, on a need basis, we do still need MSoffice
<royel> !upgrade | Smiley
<ubotu> Smiley: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Smiley> i might need help with that later guys, i know how to do stuff in gentoo, is tehre like a conversion guide for ubuntu somehwere?
<Ferret> Smiley: You're a two year old gentoo user?  How can you reach the keyboard?  Doesn't it break from the dribbling?
<orangefly> i take it this is a lost cause....last try....can anyone help with gl desktop crashing....???....
<yettenet> I had the same problem some days ago and as far as I can remember, you were the one who helped me out then as well :)
* bruenig !upgrades smiley the second he asked
<Smiley> Ferret: :D
<yettenet> I knew I was going to reinstall the system so I wrote that line out
<yettenet> :)
<royel> Ferret: lol, that was mean :)
<yettenet> Well, too bad I can't pay attention when I'm too damn tired
<Cowlens> dmb062082, xoveroffice and vmware are the names
<Cowlens> thanks
<Ferret> orangefly: Don't use broken software, I guess? ;P  Sorry, not really helpful
<Pudduh> Hey guys, quick one this time. Is there a graphical tool which I can use to change permissions on files and drives without having to sudo chmod through the command prompt?
<Ferret> orangefly: You should try to find some kind of error messages, I think
<Landon> SoulPropagation: That definitely worked, thanks
<orangefly> what do you use with xgl then....???....
<gholen> Someone?
<Cowlens> hmm... need to restart, updates done
<Ferret> Pudduh: Have you tried using your file manager, clicking on files, checking the menus, searching in help?
<SoulPropagation> Smiley: 2 years on gentoo and still using a keyboard? I thought you'd have interfaced yourself through the keyboard port using electrical impulses from your tongue
<SoulPropagation> Landon: awesome
<Smiley> SoulPropagation: i have, cept i've got a cold ;)
<Pudduh> Ferret: Well I can't use my file manager because I can't become root in Ubuntu for a start.
* Ferret laughs.
<SoulPropagation> Smiley: so whenever you try to make an n it comes out as a b
<Smiley> buh!
<Pudduh> Ferret: I just want to set file permissions in nautilus without having to resort to chmod. Just being blatantly lazy, thats all :)
<Ferret> Pudduh: You can run your file manager as root; you open a terminal and type "sudo nautilus"
<Pudduh> Ferret: And my laziness has been rewarded! Thanks :D
<SoulPropagation> Pudduh: you can also press alt-f2 to bring up a run box
<Ferret> Pudduh: Don't forget to be sensible with your root programs ;)
<yettenet> ardchoille: It still doesn't work :S
<yettenet> Don't know what the problem could be
<yettenet> I'm gonna try reinstalling cron :)
<Pudduh> Thanks Ferret & Soul ^^
<Pudduh> I will! :D
<SoulPropagation> no prob Pudduh
* Ferret hrmms, needs to run a second X server on one of his machines with gnome on it so he can answer questions like that
<Pudduh> Farewell guys! :D
<kondor21> well guys, I am still having a problem mounting my hard drive :)  how  many nights running?  learning a lot about linux along the way though hehehe
<drkm> I am trying to upload a directory which has other directories with files in them.. is there a way I can upload it via ftp/ncftp which will automatically create the right directories for me?
* wolfdart is away: I'm busy
<mikeh0209> why would ones ethernet card loose connectivity when the screensaver starts
<SoulPropagation> I just had a bad thought. What happens when someone says "!hi | !hi"
<ardchoille> yettenet: Can you paste that one line from your crontab please?
<kapnkrunch> is the feisty fawn ready to be downloaded... or better yet, safe?
<kitsuneofdoom> I have random core.##### files appearing in my home folder. Do they serve any purpose?
<drkm> I am trying to upload a directory which has other directories with files in them.. is there a way I can upload it via ftp/ncftp which will automatically create the right directories for me?
<kitche> kapnkrunch: for people that don't know linux very well it's not really safe
<Landon> Ferret: My music is the folder, I did mpc update, but do I have to make playlist? Or can I just play songs? If I have to make a playlist, where can I do that at? And if I don't, why won't it show me my music?
<Priswell> I'm having trouble installing a network printer. The Printer is on a Windows machine, so I'm trying to install it as a network printer. The print dialog box keeps asking me for a network name and password. To the best of my knowledge, my network doesn't have a password. How do I install this printer?
<kapnkrunch> kitche, lol but linux isn't safe for people who don't know linux very well
<kondor21> Right, here is my problem.  Apart from the fact I still need to edit my fstab a bit (ignore that bit) I finally managed to mount hdb1 to /home (yipee) however, when it did it it then hid (lost +found?) all my users.
<kitche> kapnkrunch: well you have a point there well for people that don't know there way around really well
<Landon> Ferret: NVM, figured it out ;)
<mikeh0209> why would ones ethernet card loose connectivity when the screensaver starts
<Ferret> Landon: yah.  mpc ls == music library, mpc playlist == your playlist.  mpd takes a while to figure out
<mangojambo> hey guys ... I want to record some video tutorials, but i dont know what I can to use to do this ...
<kondor21> anyone out there good at solving mounting problems?  it is not a windows mount just plain ol ext3
<Ferret> Priswell: Then the username should be anonymous and the password blank.
<SoulPropagation> kondor: WHat's the problem?
<Priswell> Ferret: Thank you!!!!!
<Frogzoo> !anyone | kondor21
<ubotu> kondor21: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ferret> Priswell: Don't thank me until it works, my memory ain't great.  Might have to look it up. ;)
<mangojambo> I hearded about xvidcap, but it don't record sound, that's true?
<mikeh0209> i am trying that question asking philosophy
<kondor21> Frogzoo did, no one answered :) so thought I would throw my hand up with an "anyone" sure you understand
<kondor21> SoulPropergation  Well, I have got as far as being able to mount hdb1 to my /home  but in doing so it hid all my users.
<kitsuneofdoom> I have random core.##### files appearing in my home folder. Do they serve any purpose? I think they are program core dumps, but they take up a lot of space and I'm not sure of their use
<Ferret> kondor21: When you mount a partition to a directory, all the files in that directory underneath become inaccessible from that location. ;)
<Ferret> kondor21: Unless you mean the partition you mounted there should contain files, but doesn't
<kitche> kitsuneofdoom: yea they are core dumps
<kitche> kitsuneofdoom: you can delete then if you wish
<Frogzoo> kondor21: new mounts overlay the file system at the mount point - you'll need to transfer the users on the root partition over to the new /home
<kondor21> Ferret, so I will have to copy them to somewhere and slide the copy over when the new partition is mounted?  or do you think I should mount elsewhere?
<Chiaroscuro> 'hah
<Chiaroscuro> oops
<greenpete> Hi all! Anyone up to helping me mount a FAT32 partition? I have googled and checked the ubuntu till I'm so confuzzed!
<Frogzoo> kondor21: mount the new partition elsewhere, eg. /mnt - & copy over the users from the root partition
<Ferret> kitsuneofdoom: You can prevent them appearing for that user too, if you like
<edgey_> help please http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n39/mredgey/Untitled.jpg
<Frogzoo> greenpete: what do you have as your line in fstab?
<marshall> yo guys, whats the command to mount /dev/hdb to /media/hdb?
<greenpete> Mmm not sure which line do you mean?
<owlhoot> Ferret are you still there... i got google earth to run but it crashes my system each time
<shriphani> hello. could someone please tell me where the .xsession file is located?
<Ferret> kondor21: You could temporarily mount it elsewhere and mv the directories over
<Frogzoo> greenpete: if you want the partition to mount automatically, you'll need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<kondor21> Frogzoo: So I would still need to copy them even though I am mounting in /mnt ?  copy them to /mnt?  I should explain I got them back as I did not fstab the mount just terminal mount to test
<Frogzoo> !windows | greenpete
<ubotu> greenpete: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ferret> owlhoot: Can you describe the crash, or any error messages?
<edgey_> help please read http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n39/mredgey/Untitled.jpg
<owlhoot> no error messages. it crashes so hard everything locks up and i have to hard reboot
<kondor21> Hang on a second, I think I can answer my own question.  Need to just mount to /mnt
<jvai> lol!! hey ppl
<kitsuneofdoom> Ferret: how?
<greenpete> It's a slave drive that I formatted in windblows, does that make a difference?
<Frogzoo> kondor21: mount the new partition to /mnt - copy over /home/* to /mnt, then unmount /mnt & remout it as /home  - clear as mud?
<edgey_> help please read http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n39/mredgey/Untitled.jpg
<greenpete> uboto: why do you think I am here!
<greenpete> Yup!
<Ferret> edgey_: Do you mean an onscreen one, or a keyboard multicaster, or some other weirdness?
<Frogzoo> greenpete: ubuto is a bot: read the link it posted
<edgey_> onscreen one
<kondor21> Frogzoo: yes, I think I will make a mental note to backup /home incase I decide to change the hard drive in future
<Ferret> kondor21: You should either move the directories with mv or copy them with cp -av
<greenpete> Ok thanks!
<Ferret> kondor21: Otherwise the permissions will go funky
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | greenpete soz, this should be right
<ubotu> greenpete soz, this should be right: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<shriphani> Frogzoo, can you tell me where the .xsession file is ?
<Frogzoo> shriphani: ~
<Ferret> edgey_: try gtkeyboard
<Frogzoo> shriphani: if it's not there, you'll need to create it
<shriphani> ok Frogzoo
<greenpete> Looks good thanks, bye!
<Alonea> my computer wont restart or shut down. The screen just goes black, but the computer never shuts off
<kondor21> Ferret, thanks, off to study how to use mv :)  6 night since moving to linux, I am enjoying it and the learning curve is steep but not impossible thanks to you guys
<shriphani> Frogzoo, so if i want to boot fluxbox thru a dm it needs to be in .xsession and if i want to use startx it needs to be in .xinitrc
<rellik> arggg :(  you get so used to active channels like #ubuntu and #ruby-lang, etc..  then when I have a windows question, of course #windows is all but silent..  does that mean linux is buggier since it has more active support channels? :)
<kondor21> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Priswell> Ferret: You were right. It didn't work.
<kungfugoat> everytime I switch to a text console, my screen gets corrupted
<Gartral> my sound stoped working
<Gartral> amarok wont play
<kungfugoat> ahh...2007
<EdgEy> thankyou Ferret
<EdgEy> i broke my keyboard somehow
<kungfugoat> Windows is getting worse, linux is getting better and Apple is, well, Apple
<EdgEy> while removing a few packages i thought i didn't need
<Alonea> I can't really think exactly when it started, but I think it was soon after I got fglrx working for my video card so I could have 3ds acceraltion to run ePSXe and UT2004 properly
<EdgEy> now my keyboard well... doesn't work in X. i don't want to reboot since if it's broken then i'm screwed
<rellik> EdgEy do you have SSH access?
<EdgEy> i can try and set it up?
<Cdeszaq> what is the kde version of gedit?
<rellik> EdgEy SSH is always a great backup in case your inputs/video/etc gets messed up
* wolfdart is back (gone 00:20:18)
<EdgEy> never realised I was so fast at typing with a mouse
<Pancakes> Could someone help me do a partition with ubuntu (Never done it before)?
<rellik> EdgEy (as long as you have a second comp, of course)
<n2diy> Cdeszaq: kedit?
<EdgEy> rellik i'm using an onscreen keyboard atm
<Chiaroscuro> lol
<jvai> alonea.. was it working perfectly bfore? i went thru that yesterday!
<Meheren> My Argus DC 1540 isn't reconized by ubunut, how can I get it working? (lsusb sees it but that's all eth communication i have with it)
<Ferret> Priswell: I dunno then. That works for shares that don't have a password set on them
<Ferret> Priswell: What are you using to connect to the printer?
<jvai> but it's working now, i did a trick thru the bootmenu...
<Alonea> yeah, it was fine. I am pretty sure it started happening after I did the video card, which was hell getting to work since the 2 previous tried killed my screen completely (it was black)
<Meheren> It's a digital still camera I inted to use as a webcam because it doubles as one :p
<Priswell> Ferret: ethernet > router > Windows machine>  Printer on USB port.
<Pancakes> I need some help with doing a partition.:/
<Alonea> jvai: I tried doing aspc or something like that, forgot the letters already...bit tired, but I set it to off on the boot option thing
<Ferret> EdgEy: have a look at the bottom of /var/log/Xorg.0.log for keyboard related errors
<Pancakes> If you have a few minutes, it'd be apprecaited:/
<Ferret> Priswell: And what program at the client end?
<jvai> oooo! u mean. "acpi=off" @ alonea
<Alonea> yes!
<Meheren> Pancakes, state your problem
<tim167> how can i show the amount of RAM in my computer in the terminal ?
<Pancakes> Meheren, just doing the partition alone.
<Meshezabeel> I just downloaded a ubuntu binary with a .deb extension, how do I install this?
<Pancakes> after I go to "manually edit partition table" I get a bit confused.
<tim167> is there a terminal command to show how much RAM i have ?
<Meheren> Pancakes, uuum ok what you need help with?
<vrkhans> i am trying to install xubuntu
<JPMaximilian> tim167: sudo lshw
<EdgEy> nothing there Ferret. i've not rebooted or restarted X, it just.. broke
<foutrelis> tim167: A command I know of is "top"
<tim167> JPMaximilian: thanks
<Meheren> Meshezabeel, type in a terminal sudo dpkg -i <package>
<tim167> foutrelis
<tim167> thanks
<foutrelis> np
<Meshezabeel> thanks Meheren!
<Meheren> np
<vrkhans> but i dont know why but the installer is not showing me the all the partitions
<Ferret> EdgEy: Does it still work in terminals?
<vrkhans> i already have windows installed
<Alonea> be back in a sec. trying something
<vrkhans> on one of my partition
<EdgEy> i can't test
<Priswell> Um. . .I'm using Ubuntu 6.10
<Pancakes> Meheren, after "manually edit partition table", I would go to rezize, then right there I get lost.
<Ferret> EdgEy: because you might not be able to switch back? :/
<Pancakes> I've never done a partition before.
<Priswell> Ferret: Ubuntu 6.10
<Meheren> Pancakes, please tell me what you need help with so i can help you
<EdgEy>  ctrl alt f1 doesn't work, but also that
<Meheren> Pancakes, get lost with what?
<Pancakes> With what to do next.
<marshall> yo guys, whats the command to mount /dev/hdb to /media/hdb? ive already tried 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /media/hdb' but i get  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<Meheren> after resizing it?
<Ferret> Priswell: I mean, the dialog or program or whatever you're using from where you're trying to add the network printer?
<vrkhans> the installer is just showing me the whole hard drive without any other information on it
<EdgEy> marshall,  hdb is a drive
<shaun_> can someone help me getting sound to work?
<shaun_> its not working at all
<Ferret> marshall: /dev/sdb is a whole disk. /dev/sdb1 is the first prtition
<Pancakes> While resizing it I suppose.
<vrkhans> like other partition
<Ferret> errr, hdb
<EdgEy> marshall,  you need sdb1 or so
<z_malloc> i am having trouble with hylafax, my fax modem and upstart.  when i boot up, the faxboard does not become ready until i restart hylafax.  any ideas?
<vrkhans> i dont know what to do
<Meheren> uum drag the bar to the left or right depending on what size you want.
<EdgEy> hdb yeah lol
* Ferret forgets that hd* still exist for a little while yet
<Pancakes> Meheren, how much should I give it?
<EdgEy> man
<ubuntu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Priswell> Ferret: I'm not sure what you mean by "program". I'm trying to install a network printer from the Printers menu under System in Ubuntu 6.10. Sorry if that's not what you mean.
<vrkhans> help me i am new
<ubuntu> bando de fi duma eguaaaaa
<Ferret> EdgEy: Well, for future reference you can use 'sudo chvt 1' to change to terminal 1, but correct, don't try it
<EdgEy> is there some sort of magic 'keyboard driver' package heh
<ubuntu> fi do cuuuuu
<Meheren> Pancakes, what partition are you resizing?
<JamesG> Is there an easy way to determine what the compile options are for an ubuntu package? Specifically, php?
<Pancakes> I don't have any other partitions:/
<Ferret> EdgEy: Try 'loadkeys us' (or uk or de or whatever) in a terminal to see if it resets keyboard o.o
<Pancakes> I guess the 'only one' :/
<vrkhans> it is not showing any partion
<Ferret> EdgEy: No, I have a better idea, brb
<Meheren> Pancakes, ok so your resizing one partiton to make room for ubuntu, is this correct?
<vrkhans> i think it doesnt read my partition table
<marshall> EdgEy: mount: special device /dev/sdb does not exist (same for sdb1)
<Pancakes> Meheren, that is correct.
<spiraldark> I am running ubuntu 6.10, and I keep hearing refrences to "mencoder" but I don't have it... how do I get it?
<hatdragon> I've googled for an hour and browsed the ubuntu forums for longer, but I must be an idiot or something--how do I prevent Ubuntu from logging me off after I've been idle for some time?
<jrib> !info mencoder | spiraldark
<ubotu> spiraldark: mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<EdgEy> marshall,  hdb1 not sdb sorry
<marshall> EdgEy: ok
<Pancakes> Meheren, if you desire, you could give me a link to a tutorial, and I'll ask you questions after that.
<EdgEy> marshall,  sdb is sata ;p
<spiraldark> thanks
<jrib> spiraldark: after enabling multiverse, use your favorite package manager to install the "mencoder" package
<royel> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Meheren> Pancakes, that's alright... soo umm probally 8 gigs minimum....
<Meheren> Pancakes, how big is your hard drive?
<exs> guys, i need a screen recorder, to record my screen for about 5 min
<n2diy> hatdragon: is it logging you out, or just forcing you to enter a password, to halt the screen saver?
<Pancakes> Meheren, not sure actually, but I'll just give it 10.
<Alonea> ok, back, now what did you do to get it to shutdown?
<hatdragon> it's logging me out. I never see it, so it obviously only happens after I've been idle for at least half an hour
<Meheren> Pancakes, that's probbaly fine
<d00by> can anyone help me with twinview? for some reason, it works fine at 2048x768, but when i try to do 2048x1024 only one screen works
<n2diy> hatdragon: is it a laptop?
<hatdragon> n2diy, I do have a screensaver that goes on before that
<hatdragon> n2diy, nope, desktop. And I'd like to keep it running all the time
<z_malloc> i am having trouble with hylafax, my fax modem and upstart.  when i boot up, the faxboard does not become ready until i restart hylafax.  any ideas?
<Pancakes> So Meheren, after I choose resize, what would I do?
<psykidellic> Hit3k, a newbie here. Excuse my ignorance but how do I run some graphical application e.g. Nautilius under sudo mode? I want to change permission of a folder using the graphical interface. I know I can do chmod but I just wanted to try the graphical approach?
<d00by> can anyone help me with twinview? for some reason, it works fine at 2048x768, but when i try to do 2048x1024 only one screen works
<trav> so i pasted the thing for ubuntu edgey eft on that thing i looked at on the restricted formats dcoumentation...
<ElbridgeGerry> How do I get mp3s embedded in webpages to work? (I've already got the codec, it's just embedded pages like YTMND, and don't direct me to ubotu, I've already checked.)
<royel> psykidellic: gksudo nautilus
<psykidellic> Hit3k, Sorry, that was for all. By mistake I used your name
<foutrelis> psykidellic: gksu nautilus
<trav> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foutrelis> hmm
<EdgEy> d00by,  2048x1024?
<Meheren> Pancakes create a new partiton, wake it primary and make it reiserfs
<n2diy> hatdragon: ummm, my desktop runs 24/7, and I've never had your problem. GL.
<Meheren> *make
<d00by> edgey, yeah
<d00by> edgey, i have 2 17" monitors
<trav> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/faad2/libmp4v2-0_2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3_i386.deb  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer) [IP: 195.248.90.38 80] 
<trav> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<EdgEy> d00by,  1024x1024 on 2 monitors?
<Gothfunc> i need an application that allows the user to select an mp3 and output it to a selected device, so that i may output different mp3s to different devices.  anyone know any appropriate apps?
<Pancakes> Meheren, "reiserfs"?
<foutrelis> trav: Try the same apt-get command again :)
<trav> what do i have to do? does flash now work, or do i still have to do something?
<psykidellic> royel, foutrelis That is from shell? How about starting from application menu? Can I do that?
<Meheren> Pancakes, it's my personal favorite filesystem type...
<trav> ok
<JamesG> reiserfs.. It's killer
<d00by> edgey, wait hang on, it should be liek 2560x1024 shouldnt it?
<Gothfunc> mp3blaster works... mp3blaster --sound-device /dev/dsp1... but mp3blaster is buggy
<Meheren> Pancakes, if you prefer you can choose ext3
<d00by> edgey, to do 1280x1024 on 2 monitors?
<foutrelis> psykidellic: Sorry I don't know of a GUI way to do that
<vrkhans> meheren why you like it
<trav> foutrelis: do i just paste the command i got when looking at restricted formats/flash in the help doc?
<EdgEy> d00by,  identical monitors?
<nozzeh> hello Everyone :)
<d00by> edgey, yes
<EdgEy> yup 2560
<hatdragon> n2diy, yeah, I fiddled with screensaver and power management settings, but it still does it. Is it really not a setting, and just a bug on my machine?
<Meheren> vrkhans, it's fast and easy to recover if it fails or get's currupt
<vrkhans> hmm
<vrkhans> what about ext2 or ext3
<foutrelis> trav: You can just press the up arrow on your keyboard.
* nozzeh makes hiself noticeable
<Meheren> Pancakes, you the partiton you are creating should be roughly 9 gigs
<ElbridgeGerry> Anyone know why web-embedded mp3s aren't working for me? Regular mp3s work fine, and wavs and other formats work
<GionnyBoss> psykidellic, there's a way to do that... read the Ubuntu guide just clicking on the ? icon
<JamesG> reiserfs has an uncertain future. Personally I prefer ext3 for its superior robustness.
<foutrelis> trav: You can choose a command you have issued before that way :)
<trav> foutrelis: this is what i pasted in:       sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<trav> Foutrelis, oh i didn't know i could do that
<n2diy> hatdragon: It sounds like you changed something, but I have no idea what it might be. At first I thought it was a screen saver setting. Maybe you were playing with security options?
<foutrelis> trav: Try this command again :)
<vrkhans> hey Meheren: could you help me after pancake
<trav> ok
<kondor21> when i try to use the cp command like this cp /home/*.* /mnt/*.*  I get lots of ommiting directories, any ideas?  I am root via sudo -s
<Meheren> vrkhans, possibly what's your problem?
<Ferret> EdgEy: are you able to edit files and start X and check logs and run irc from console?
<GionnyBoss> psykidellic, go in 'Working with your desktop' and then 'Advanced Desktop Configurations' and there you will find a short guide to do what you want
<Ferret> EdgEy: knowledge-wise?
<foutrelis> kondor21: Have you tried that with the -r switch?
<EdgEy> kondor21, cp -R
<Pancakes> Meheren, I remember there being a mount partition thingy, along with options such as swap and etc., I think that came after resize:/
<vrkhans> my problem seems simple but not so simple
<JamesG> kondor21: Do cp -r, and *.* is unnecessary. This isn't DOS.
<nozzeh> is there a complete newbie guide to Ubuntu to someone that has never touched linux?
<d00by> edgy, thats not an option, how do i make it one?
<kitche> kondor21: cp -r to cp directories or cp -a
<Meheren> yeah, don't worry about it right now.
<trav> Foutrelis: do you know how i can make opera my defualt browser instead of konqueror or firefox, also the GRUB lists for ubuntu to chose from(two with some sort of special mode) and two normal, the first is kubuntu, so does that mean the other normal one is ubuntu?
<EdgEy> Ferret, i do not know if console will have workung kb
<psykidellic> GionnyBoss, Thanks.
<ElbridgeGerry> nozzeh: I think we have one in the documentation...Lemme find it.
<kondor21> thanks i think its a good chance it needs to -r switch by the looks of all the replies.
<Meheren> do you have a ext3 or reiserfs partiton that is about 9 gigs?
<hatdragon> n2diy, as far as I know, I didn't change any security settings. I have several programs installed, but all common stuff like beagle
<Ferret> EdgEy: Well, we can check that!
<Gothfunc> anyone? :|
<Pancakes> Meheren, I really don't understand what you mean.
<ElbridgeGerry> nozzeh: Are you switching from Windows or Mac?
<nozzeh> ElbridgeGerry, cool, i've never touched anything but windows for 15 years
<Ferret> EdgEy: Run this command in console (make sure 7 is the terminal X is running on): sudo chvt 1; sleep 5s; sudo chvt 7
<nozzeh> windows
<EdgEy> Ferret, how will i get back to X if not
<Ferret> EdgEy: You have 5 seconds to hit keys D:
<EdgEy> ahh, yes
<ElbridgeGerry> nozzeh: Okay, here's what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows Have fun!
<Meheren> Pancakes, did you make a primary partiton like i askd yet?
<vrkhans> i have a 200gb hdd i already made partitions 4 , one for windows and and 3 other , but in this installer i cant see any of those partitions, i dont want to lose my other partitions
<EdgEy> how can I check X
<n2diy> hatdragon: Sorry, all I can suggest is you retrace your steps and see if you can find something pertinent?
<foutrelis> trav: Well.. Maybe it is just a different kernel version. :)
<Pancakes> Meheren, I'm not on ubuntu right now, this is my only computer:/
<EdgEy> think it's on 9 atm
<Pancakes> I'm just going by memory.
<mlalkaka> I've connected a USB printer to my computer (running Edgy/6.10), but no /dev/usb/lp0 device file was created. In fact, /dev/usb does not even exist. How can I fix this problem?
<vrkhans> just a big chunk of 178gb hdd
<foutrelis> trav: As for making Opera your default browser, I cannot help tou :(
<foutrelis> *you
<Meheren> Pancakes, omgosh....  well ok then just leek it up in the wiki
<vrkhans> i dont know i can save my other partions and install linux
<vrkhans> on one partition
<Meheren> Pancakes, they should have documentaiton as well as screenshots
<Pancakes> Meheren, that's why I asked for a tutorial ;)
<royel> psykidellic: you could create a custom application launcher, very easy to do
<Meheren> vrkhans, it doesn't see ANY of your partitions?
<vrkhans> i tried gparted in that also it doesnt show me any partition
<Ferret> EdgEy: you can check by looking in the X log
<vrkhans> no
<Meheren> oo
<Meheren> uum just sec
<dmb062082> frostwire is not in the repos?
<vrkhans> just one blank partition
<Meheren> vrkhans, you running windows or wine?
<vrkhans> big problem na
<Ferret> EdgEy: grep VT /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vrkhans> no right now i am running from the live cd
<Meheren> pancakes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<hatdragon> n2diy, hmm. Anyway, thanks a bunch. It's been doing it since I installed it a week ago, so I don't remember too well. Any other places (people, channels) I should look to for help?
<EdgEy> sudo chvt 1; sleep 5s; sudo chvt 9
<Meheren> vrkhans, but do you have wine or windows installed on your comptuer?
<kondor21> so just a question while my hdd's whirtl away, is /home the place that fills up the most usually
<vrkhans> i have windows installed
<Alonea> anyone else know why my computer stopped shutting down?
<Meheren> kondor21, usr is very large
<whileimhere> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<n2diy> hatdragon: see if you can find a clue with google, and keep asking here every ten minutes or so.
<FabioBr> Hi, anyone knows how to configure a vpn??? I'm having a problem with the configuration
<kondor21> guess what i did, doh, i only cp'd home to usr instead of mnt grrrrr!  always double check eh!
<EdgEy> Ferret, text works in console
<Priswell> Ferret: I got the printer to work! Don't ask me how, though! I had another Ubuntu box running under VMWare on another computer and I copied everything (even when I thought I had already done it that way before) and it finally accepted the settings. Thanks for responding.
<drx> Help
<EdgEy> Ferret, thankyou
<Ferret> EdgEy: Then will be safe to restart X. ;)
<hatdragon> n2diy, thanks, again
<Ferret> And reboot, whatever
<n2diy> hatdragon: nada
<EdgEy> actually...
<trav> foutrelis: thanks, if its a diff kernal, would it have a different string of numbers? cos both sets seem the same to me
<drx> I installed Ubuntu and now there's no boot option for Windows!
<EdgEy> hmm
<EdgEy> it's not
<ElbridgeGerry> drx: What did you choose during installation?
<drx> I just did a standard install of 64-bit Ubuntu.
<whileimhere> What is the difference between the LAME package from the Seveas server compared to the Synaptic package?
<drx> I partitioned manually
<EdgEy> Ferret,  if i restart X and keyboard doesn't work, i'm stck at logon
<drx> I left the Windows partition alone
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I see the IP address of all computers connected to a network?
<drx> (FAT32)
<drx> and created 1 swap & 1 ext3
<Byan> Hail_Spacecake: ... uh? try pinging them all?
<drx> all are primary paritions
<sijmen> Hail_Spacecake, you could try a broadcast ping
<n2diy> Hail_Spacecake: ping -b your broadcast address.
<ElbridgeGerry> drx: Okay, sounds good...I'm not familiar with most BIOS...have you checked your boot menu?
<Byan> drx: your gonna have to set up grub
<Byan> is grub installed?
<Ferret> EdgEy: Yes, you might want to do something about that ;p
<Hail_Spacecake> what do I put into ping, though?
<EdgEy> Ferret, um, /etc/init.d/gdm restart; sleep 60; sudo chvt 2?
<Hail_Spacecake> if I don't know what the IP is
<Byan> Hail_Spacecake: you don't... you write a script or something to ping every address, or a program
<EdgEy> sudo /etc....
<Byan> try google
<Ferret> EdgEy: Do you know how to setup start-up session stuff in gnome?
<Pancakes> That link didn't say anything about doing a partition:/
<Ferret> EdgEy: Ahh, you have a login thingy, so that won't help
<n2diy> Hail_Spacecake: use the ifconfig command to find the broadcast address of your network, and then ping -b that address.
<mlalkaka> I've connected a USB printer to my computer (running Edgy/6.10), but no /dev/usb/lp0 device file was created. In fact, /dev/usb does not even exist. How can I fix this problem?
<Ferret> EdgEy: In a terminal, try Alt-SysRq-[
<Pancakes> Could someone guide me in doing a partition (I've never done a partition before, and I have no clue what I'm doing).
<Ferret> EdgEy: It's a kernel feature, not sure if ubuntu enables it (so check :)
<exs> is there any screen recorder for ubuntu??
<exs> i need to capture a clip
<EdgEy> Ferret, some strange output
<dkbg> I am having issues with lm-sensors
<Ferret> exs: you mean a video clip thingy?
<Pancakes> Does anyone have a link of how to install and partition ubuntu?
<exs> yeah...
<Ferret> EdgEy: That's cool.  From X, try doing Alt-SysRq-r and then let go of all three buttons and do Alt-F1
<Ferret> EdgEy: If that works it gives you a way to get out of X any time you like
<dkbg> Pancakes: what exactly do you mean?
<EdgEy> woooooooo
<EdgEy> yup
<exs> Ferret:  a video capture
<Ferret> EdgEy: OK, *now* you're safe to restart :D
<tompouce> Hi
<dkbg> Pancakes: are you trying to dual boot?
<Pancakes> dkbg, I want to do a partition (Keep my winddows, and have ubuntu).
<kondor21> !install
<EdgEy> thanks. vbrb hopefully
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ts20_5m0k3> http://digg.com/tech_news/Behind_the_scenes_of_a_news_station_photos <--wow
<Pancakes> dkbg, essentially the installation of ubuntu.
<tompouce> I downloaded a lot of gtk2 themes, but none are as they are on the screenshots, only the colors change and the button still square. the themes that came with ubuntu are working fine tough,.
<dkbg> Pancakes: okay well thats pretty easy, you already have windows installed to the whole hd I guess?
<Ferret> exs: vnc2swf looks popular
<Pancakes> Should be.:/
<Ferret> EdgEy: Don't forget that key combo ;p
<kam> hello
<Pancakes> I know I need to go to "manually edit partition table", however I get 'lost' after that of what to do.
<royel> !hi | kam
<ubotu> kam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dkbg> Pancakes: okay
<kam> is there any wireless guru in here?
<tompouce> Could someone help me
<royel> !network | kam I am the all knowing guru,
<ubotu> kam I am the all knowing guru,: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_pHI_> hi, do i need to have portmap running (on port 111) if i want to use nfs as a client, i.e. access nfs shares?
<EdgEy> Ferret, well, an X restart fixed it. thank you so much :)
<whileimhere> Can I use Synaptic to upgrade to Edgy Eft 7.04?
<Zemmy> how do I write to WinXP folders on the other partition? I'm dual booting Edgy and XP (obviously)
<EdgEy> ? ntfs-3g
<EdgEy> ! ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kam> i cannot get my intel 3945 working on a fujitsu amilo pro
<dkbg> Pancakes: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing that walks you through it pretty well
<royel> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jrib> !upgrade | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<whileimhere> Thanks
<exs> can someone please help me to install vnc2swf? http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<Ferret> ntfs-3g is better ;)
<kondor21> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<royel> Ferret: I agree myself, I just wanted to share that there is a choice
<kam> can anyone help me troubleshoot.. i am lost with getting intel 3945 working?
<dkbg> Pancakes: you there?
<Pancakes> dkbg, on that link, the 9th image, should I choose the first one?
<Pancakes> I was told by someone to choose manually edit partition table
<dkbg> Pancakes: yeah the first choice is probably best
<dkbg> Pancakes: are you only running XP right now with no wacky partitions?
<Pancakes> Only XP
<dkbg> okay, well the first choice should be fine
<Malachi> Hey.
<dkbg> you should defrag your hd a few times before you do it
<Malachi> Major problem.
<Malachi> I can't open links in Firefox from applications like XChat or Wengophone.
<Malachi> And I need to open a WengoPhone link to register.
* Ferret found a video on how to make a video of your desktop D:
<kam> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. - any idea how to turn it off?
<Pancakes> dkbg, will I get anything else after that to do?
<Smiley> hey guys, if i close the lid to my laptop, nothing changes...
<royel> Malachi: you try to right click on the link, sometimes you get a menu to copy link, then you can just paste it to FF
* Smiley has JUST installed ubuntu
<Smiley> its still updating now, but anyone give me a quick hint why ? (ive changed the power saving options to hibernate.
<Nuute> #beryl
<Malachi> royel: Works in X-Chat, but not in WengoPhone. Tried it.
<royel> Smiley: that explains why your so "smiley" :)
<Pancakes> dkbg, oh thanks for the help in advance.
<Smiley> :D
<dkbg> Pancakes: I don't think so, just choose the size you want your ubuntu partition to be
<Pancakes> What will happen after that?
<dkbg> and keep in mind, I'm no expert here :) I've never used that choice heh
<kam> can anyone help me troubleshoot.. i am lost with getting intel 3945 working?
<Pancakes> Lol dkbg, it's okay. ;)
<royel> Malachi: guess you have to type the url manually :(
<Malachi> I don't know it, royel.
<Pancakes> dkbg, when I get it installed, how will I use the internet?
<Malachi> All I have is "Click Here."
<Ferret> exs: Erm, have a go with that, but if you have trouble try pyvnc2swf instead, from what I'm reading it's easier to set up
<dimeotane> any games suited to a P2 older system?
<dimeotane> xscavenger was a good example
<Ferret> dimeotane: text-based games? ;)
<Pancakes> dkbg, I have a CD for the wireless router I use (Needed to use to get internet for windows)
<n2diy> Malachi: check the options in system-preferences-preferred applications.
<dimeotane> sure, anything good
<kam> can anyone help me troubleshoot.. i am lost with getting intel 3945 working?
<Malachi> n2diy: Done already.
<dimeotane> that could interest a 'tween'
<dkbg> Pancakes: okay well that won't work in ubuntu
<dimeotane> (and get em hooked on ubuntu for life)
<Pancakes> dkbg, what will I have to do?
<dkbg> that could be uquite simple or it could be a little complex
<n2diy> Malachi: hmmm?
<Smiley> Anyone? Why doesn't my laptop hibernate?
<canllaith> Hey, is anyone able to give me the names of the few packages required to build the kernel on ubuntu?
<Malachi> n2diy: Tried the preferred applications.
<jrib> Malachi: what happens when you try to open the links?  Try 'sudo update-alternative --config x-www-browser'
<canllaith> I need to stress test a machine here at work but it doesn't have an internet connection so I'll have to bring the packages to it on a usb stick
<kitche> canllaith: build-essential unless you want to make a package
* EV|Server is back (gone 14:12:15)
<Malachi> jrib: Tried that as well, it's set to firefox. I also set it to /opt/firefox/firefox to be sure.
<Pancakes> I'll need to purchase a wireless router for linux, won't I?
<dkbg> Pancakes: you'll probably want to install gnome-network-manager to get wireless working nicely
<n2diy> Malachi: don't know what else to suggest.
<dkbg> Pancakes: no, the router should be alright, its just the hardware in your computer
<StoneNote> some laptops haven't eaten enough during the fall to put on a thick layer of fat, and thus cannot hibernate like the other laptops in the winter
<canllaith> kitche: That is a meta package, right? Is there a way I can easily find out the individual packages that make it up?
<i_is_cat> how do i bring up a list of wireless networks to connect to?
<jrib> Malachi: and my question?
<Smiley> Pancakes: na, ust find out the IP you can configer the router at.
<royel> !ndis | Pancakes
<ubotu> Pancakes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Smiley> StoneNote: this one is OLD :D
<Smiley> 2years :/
<Malachi> jrib: Nothing.
<Smiley> and its the fatest laptop ever :o
<kitche> canllaith: yes packages.ubuntu.com or looka t synaptic but there will be baout 10 packages or so
<mlalkaka> I've connected a USB printer to my computer (running Edgy/6.10), but no /dev/usb/lp0 device file was created. In fact, /dev/usb does not even exist. How can I fix this problem? Has the location of /dev/usb/lp0 changed in edgy?
<dkbg> Pancakes:  yeah just look around the ubuntu docs, ubuntuforums.org and google, should help you
<ecker> anyone in here play ut2003? im trying to install it, so i copied the installer off the 3rd disk and when i try to install it i get alot of mount: /dev/ is not a block device  ??
<Malachi> Well, it's okay guys. I'll figure something out.
<canllaith> kitche: I don't have an ubuntu system myself, so I need to find the packages online. Thanks :)
<kam> can anyone help me troubleshoot.. i am lost with getting intel 3945 working?
<Pancakes> I doubt htis will help, but I use a linksys wireless-b usb network adapter
<Smiley> ecker: you need to export where the CD's are
<Smiley> its in the readme i think on the CD.
<i_is_cat> i am using a linksys wireless b usb adapter as well
<kitsuneofdoom> I would like to know if there is a script for evolution so I can remove duplicate entries
<dkbg> Pancakes: your best bet is just to get ubuntu installed and then fiddle until it works
<i_is_cat> works fine except i need to know how to get a list of networks
<kam> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. - any idea how to turn it off?
<Ferret> dimeotane: Hrm, there's loads of 'em, and I don't know what ones are available on ubuntu, but you could try: kdegames, abuse_sdl, gltron, crack-attack, frozen-bubble, bass, bsd-games (bunch of text games, best of which are advent and atc), fish-fillets, dopewars
<d00by> can anybody help me with some real basic stuff? I am trying to copy using "cp /home/Chris/Adobe /home/chris/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files" but its not working? it says omitting directory '/home/chris/Adobe'? Any ideas?
<LordKeiden> what could consume all my free disk space (20.2GB) and then give it back on a reboot? I'm in gnome, and only firefox and xchat are running.
<jrib> d00by: cp -a
<Smiley> d00by: cap's in first one, no caps on chris in second one too.
<jrib> LordKeiden: /tmp ?
<d00by> thanks, jrib, it worked
<dkbg> can anyone help me with lm-sensors?
<putterson> does anybody know anything about tilp here?
<putterson> or about usbfs
<dkbg> I'm getting "No sensors detected"
<jrib> !anyone | dkbg , putterson
<ubotu> dkbg , putterson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> dkbg: did you try running sensors-detect?
<dkbg> jrib: well I really don't know what the problem is, I follow a howto and it just doesnt work
<dkbg> jrib: yes
<putterson> i am having a problem with tilp, it is telling me something about usbfs not working
<Pancakes> Sorry about that.
<Pancakes> i_is_cat, what did you have to do to get your internet up?
<LordKeiden> jrib, good call man. tmp is growing at 100MB per 15 secoonds, or 400mb per minute. what do i do to find what is causing it?
<dkbg> jrib: I ran sensors-detect once, it went through with some failures, it gave a list of modules ( a very short one, only included i2c-i801 I think) I did modprobe and such, ran "sensors", and No sensors detected
<dkbg> jrib: now when I run sensors-detect it just quits on one of the last questions
<whileimhere> I have installed libdvdread3 and when I try to follow the instructions ( sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ) at https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html it does not work. Anyone know why?
<Pancakes> dkbg, I'll attempt to install the ubuntu, then I'll come back and ask for help.
<jrib> dkbg: k, I don't really know much about lm-sensors myself
<Pancakes> If you're not here when I return, thanks for all of your help.
<dkbg> Pancakes: no problem :) hope it goes well
<LordKeiden> how do i identify what app owns a file? i found the file that it growing out of control.
<dkbg> jrib: okay thanks anyway
<jrib> LordKeiden: fuser  maybe
<xadloki> Hello, I'm having trouble with .zip and .deb files I download from the internet, everytime firefox completes the download and I try to open it it gives me a warning about security and changes the file to a plain text format ? any suggestions ?
<Ferret> LordKeiden: sudo fuser -av file; or sudo lsof | grep file
<i_is_cat> the wiki says you need to set your essid and such to your router
<jrib> xadloki: is it a firefox-specific problem?  If you download with wget does everything work ok?
<i_is_cat> but i want to scan for what routers aer available
<i_is_cat> how?
<LordKeiden> thanks Ferret , jrib
<xadloki> haven't tried I'm pretty new and not sure what wget is
<bulmer> LordKeiden: maybe try lsof also
<shaun_> anyone?
<Hasinski> hi
<Hasinski> anyone here ?
<putterson> i_is_cat ; are you trying to look for wireless networks?
<jrib> xadloki: wget is a command that you use in the terminal to download files.  Basic usage:  wget http://www.foo.com/file.zip    will download file.zip to the current directory
<jrib> Hasinski: a few
<Hasinski> :)
<Hasinski> got some questions :)
<xadloki> jrib: thanks I'll give it a try
<Hasinski> while i couldnt find it on furms and google
<i_is_cat> yes
<Hasinski> well i got hp dv6000 series
<jrib> !enter | Hasinski
<Hasinski> and its abaout mic and cam ??
<ubotu> Hasinski: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hasinski> ok sry
<putterson> i_is_cat ; i use kwlan
<putterson> are you using ubuntu?
<Hasinski> im just not udes to IRC
<Hasinski> putterson: yes im using ubunu edgy
<LordKeiden> beagled-helper owns the file that is growing. why would beagle eat 20GB?
<tompouce> I downloaded a lot of gtk2 themes, but none are as they are on the screenshots, only the colors change and the button still square. the themes that came with ubuntu are working fine tough,.
<i_is_cat> ubuntu live
<tompouce> How could i fix this?
<KNY> how can I force a reinstall of a package?
<Hasinski> KNY: -f
<jrib> KNY: sudo aptitude reinstall package_name
<putterson> oh ubuntu live
<KNY> thanks
<john> does any one usa amarok with ubuntu
<putterson> i think you can install programs but it uses up your ram
<KNY> john, yes
<jrib> john: many people I'm sure
<Hasinski> john: i thing songbird is beetr >)
<kitsuneofdoom> I would like to know if there is a script for evolution so I can remove duplicate entries
<john> i having trouble with streaming audio
<Hasinski> kitsune: i havent found that...
<tompouce> fuck
<i_is_cat> cant install if i cand connect to the net tho ;/
<feryana> Hi guys! There is any software, to be able to insert a DvD Movie and see it (also to change language, etc)
<john> yes xine
<Hasinski> soo pls do someone now how to fix bug with cam and mic (built in)
<KNY> is there a way to minimize evolution to the tray rather than the task bar
<putterson> how are you connected now?
<KNY> feryana, try VLC
<i_is_cat> work
<putterson> oic
<Hasinski> KNY: no
<KNY> sudo apt-get install vlc
<i_is_cat> ;/
<KNY> Hasinski, dang
<john> cable
<tompouce> Is KDE apps runs well under gnome?
<KNY> I hate having it open all the time; I'd rather a daemon run to check my email
<tompouce> Because I want amarok, but i dont want kde.... :S
<xadloki> jrib: yes wget worked, I tried a couple other common files and everything keeps changing to text files that comes through firefox... strange... anyway thanks for the help
<KNY> tompouce, it runs fine under gnome
<putterson> can you hook up your comp with the livecd with ethernet?
<Hasinski> KNY: but there an app -> mail-notification-evolution
<KNY> Hasinski, yeah? nice
<KNY> thanks
<jrib> xadloki: k, I don't really know what would cause firefox to do that :/
<Hasinski> KNY: np
<i_is_cat> i have no net at home
<LordKeiden> how do i stop beagled-helper?
<i_is_cat> trying to get it from a neighbour
<KNY> i_is_cat, outch
<putterson> oic
<putterson> lol
<KNY> ouch*
<i_is_cat> moving..
<puki> LOL
<Hasinski> termpouce: u can install amarok at gnome, dont understands u ...
* puki smiles
<putterson> well you could always download the files from work and save on usb drive and such
<echosyp> anyone here in the UK
<john> does anyone have streaming problems with amarok
* puki hands i_is_cat a wi-fi spy
<Hasinski> are some webmast4rs here,m im looking 4 some good app for php ... and havent found yet i used to my dremweaver on win, but this just dont wont run under ubuntu :/
<Hasinski> john: no, only with exile :(
<tompouce> KNY, nice! and for my trouble about themes, do you have an idea?
<KNY> tompouce, I missed that question; what was it?
<KNY> Hasinski, what was that?
<tompouce> I downloaded a lot of gtk2 themes, but none are as they are on the screenshots, only the colors change and the button still square. the themes that came with ubuntu are working fine tough,.
<dkbg> Hasinki: are you just looking for a text editor with syntax highlighting?
<dkbg> Hasinski: what are you requirements?
<KNY> tompouce, are you changing just the window borders?
<Hasinski> not exactli, i like to see my files ons erver too and edit them directly
<john> having problems with xine streaming
<Hasinski> tempuce instal Beryl :)
<KNY> I don't mess with themes much; I just use Beryl/Emerald
<jens> little question, when I want to remove some default packages like bittorrent, I cant do it because it shows me a dependency on ubuntu-desktop (which I believe is very important package)
<KNY> Hasinski, yeah, I have yet to find a decent FTP-capable text editor
<KNY> so I started writing one
<i_is_cat> tried it but the system is locked down
<ecker> grr... everytime i try and mount my cdrom i get mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<KNY> but it's not going very fast
<jrib> Hasinski: vim can do that if you like vim
<KNY> ecker, is it a CD burner?
<shatrat> jens, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, if you remove any of the default programs you lose it, but you will still have all the other individual packages.
<puki> emacs +1
<echosyp> anyone in the UK want to tell me what "manko" means
<KNY> puki, ?
<Hasinski> jrib: must trz
<john> kny is dma setup in bios
<puki> I vote emacs
<royel> john: what kind of problem?
<ecker> KNY dvd burner
<royel> john: streaming from internet?
<john> streaming
<putterson> cat, have you tried tor?
<john> audio
<john> yes
<Hasinski> OK, and another Q, what do i use instead of my corel ??
<jens> shatrat: thx :-)
<tom__> hello
<putterson> hello
<john> hi
<tom__> i just got ubuntu
<tompouce> KNY, im using beryl, im changing only the gui themes... :S
<echosyp> anyone in the UK want to tell me what "manko" means
<Hasinski> GnomeBaker - THE BEST 4 BUNRUNG
<echosyp> anyone in the UK want to tell me what "manko" means
<shatrat> jens, I think removing default packages can be a problem for upgrading distributions though, so I wouldnt remove it unless you really want to.  although I guess you can just reinstall ubuntu-desktop later
<echosyp> anyone in the UK want to tell me what "manko" means
<tompouce> i think so
<tom__> after getting pissed of at my frequent blue screens
<KNY> tompouce, use emerald themes
<i_is_cat> tor?
<puki> Hasinski, you can RUN coredraw directly on linux
<royel> echosyp: I can tell you what /ignore echosyp  means
<putterson> yeah it uses socks instead of http
<Hasinski> puki: how ?
<echosyp> yeah
<echosyp> you can tell me
<puki> s/coredraw/coreldraw
<echosyp> but i still want to know
<Hasinski> puki, with wine it just dont wont to install
<puki> lol
<dkbg> the best code editor with the most features I've found is Kate, unfortuantely its a KDE app
<tompouce> KNY, yeah for windows borders, but for the inside i must use gtk2 tehems no? :S
<putterson> hey echosyp
<echosyp> yo
<putterson> try this
<echosyp> ?
<putterson> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=manko
<i_is_cat> i can browse wherever
<echosyp> oh man
<i_is_cat> its accessing usb keys etc that doesnt work
<echosyp> there is an urbandictionary
<echosyp> my bad
<KNY> tompouce, like I said, I've not done too much with themes; sorry
<Hasinski> tempuce: so download gtk2 theme -> gnome-look.org
<putterson> cat, oic you cant use usbkeys?
<tom__> does anyone know how I can extract rar files/
<putterson> do you have cd burner
<jrib> !rar | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Chiaroscuro> dkbg: try out jedit, pretty nice
<Hasinski> tom: tar -x
<Chiaroscuro> lots of customizable plugins
<i_is_cat> no
<gop> eddgy broke tv out
<putterson> hmm
<gop> I can't seem to get tv out even after patching the kernel
<gop> on my ati 9500
<dkbg> Chiaroscuro: its java though :(
<tompouce> KNY, ok thanks :P
<dkbg> and is quite ugly from I've seen on windows
<StoneNote> gop, maybe you should give your ati 9500 a tax break
<Hasinski> anyone know how to run corel ??
<StoneNote> bwahahahahaha
<tompouce> Hasinski, i downloaded about 10 themes, and none are working, i installed theme and only the colors changed, not the shape... :S
<gop> hahaha
<Chiaroscuro> dkbg: still works pretty nice, you can customize the look a decent amount, on windows i just use crimsoneditor
<Hasinski> tempuce: impossible, do u know how ti install themes ?
<bruenig> I think you should send it off to haliburton, they will fix it, don't look around though, no bid contract will do
<JimBeam> hi, im using ubuntu server: is there a way when i'm doing: "apt-get -f install" to avoid being prompted for the cd? meaning a command i can use that all packeges should be downloaded, not being fetched from the  cd
<linux_kid> HELP! I did a port scan and port 443 (HTTPS) came up as open, and I'm not running a web server on my PC!
<ledbettj> JimBeam: remove the CD lines from the top of your /etc/apt/sources.lst file
<bruenig> JimBeam, remove the cd line from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<royel> linux_kid: close it up in your firewall rules then
<nrdb> can anyone tell my why the hd command isn't displaying all of a file, 0x50 and 0x7f all I get displayed is one '*' symbol
<sosa> linux_kid: lsof
<linux_kid> royel, could you explain that...
<JimBeam> ledbettj, bruenig: can i "comment" it somehow? for later re-use
<StoneNote> JimBeam, comment out the cd line in sources.list, usually the first line. sudo nano /etc/atp/source.list then comment it out then CTRL O then CTRL X then apt-get update
<dyrne> JimBeam: the of course apt-get update
<itguru> hi everyone :)
<ledbettj> JimBeam: sure, use the # sign
<bruenig> JimBeam, yeah use #
<Hasinski> hi
<putterson> hello
<itguru> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dkbg> how do you do a portscan?
<JimBeam> thx to all
<linux_kid> dkbg, google it
<Hasinski> HOW TO INSTALL COREL ON UBUNTU EDGY ??
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<itguru> dkbg, you can use nmap to do portscans
<ledbettj> dkbg: try 'nmap'
<dyrne> dkbg: if your asking you probably want something like nmapfe
<StoneNote> Hasinski, first you need to hit your caps lock key
<Hasinski> sry
<mau> hiya peeps
<tompouce> Hasinski, from theme preferences... no?
<bruenig> !hi | mau
<ubotu> mau: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<putterson> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hasinski> tempouce: yes, the easiest and best way
<mau> what's the preferred bittorrent client amongst you ubuntuers?
<putterson> utorrent
<putterson> on wine
<tretle> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if its possible to log into ubuntu with your openid handle instead of a normal one
<Hasinski> tompouce: just look and the theme description what deos it need
<dyrne> mau: i like rtorrent its ncurses or for gui deluge isnt bad
<linux_kid> mau, most use just plain bittorrent, but i personally wine utorrent
<tom__> ktorrent
<tompouce> Hasinski, thats what i do, ah maybe ok
<tretle> so when you log into ubuntu you log into all your open accounts at once?
<mau> wow
<mau> wine huh
<mau> i guess i best get to installing it
<shatrat> mau, azureus > all in my experience
<tom__> is there a way to stream .wmv files?
<dyrne> ktorrent is ok but has way to much overhead in gnome for my tastes. same for azureus
<Chiaroscuro> use bittyrant over azureus
<Hasinski> no one know how tu set up corel on ubuntu machine :( ?
<Chiaroscuro> its built on it, but improved
<Chiaroscuro> bit-tyrant
<shatrat> gimmick
<ledbettj> azureus is kind of bloated, but I've had much better success with it that the default bittorrent client.
<ledbettj> *that->than
<lumination> hey.  What can I do to stop fsck from complaining on boot and throwing me into a maintenance prompt after changing partitions?  I can boot as normal by exiting the maintenance prompt with ^d but I don't want to have to do that every time I reboot
<putterson> mau : you should also get microsoft fonts if you are going to be using wine
<tompouce> Hasinski, this theme does not need any font or.... its suposed to work the theme is neutronium
<royel> Hasinski: is Corel a window binary?
<Chiaroscuro> altho, mostly i just fire up a screen with btdownloadcurses!
<shatrat> azureus has some lifesaving features though, like distributed tracking
<tom__> does anyone know how I can play windows media files?
<Hasinski> royel: Vector gfx app, CorelDraw
<Chiaroscuro> http://bittyrant.cs.washington.edu/
<dyrne> lumination: there is a checkfs.sh or somesuch in /etc/init.d/  you can either sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/whatever or sudo update-rc.d -f whatever remove
<shatrat> !wmv | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<royel> !restricted | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hasinski> tompouce: wait, will check
<ledbettj> tompouce: you might need the gtk engine...
<tompouce> Hasinski, thanks a lot
<ledbettj> try sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<doujikai1984> asdf
<royel> Hasinski: an it's a windows application?
<Hasinski> ledbeet: that good idea
<tompouce> ah thanks ill try
<Hasinski> royel: yes
<royel> Hasinski: have you looked into crossover or wine?
<Hasinski> royel: and dont wont to instal under wine
<tompouce> whats the difference between compiz and beryl?
<royel> Hasinski: theres not much other choice then
<lumination> dyrne: I really want to be able to have the filesystem checked tho
<dyrne> lumination: / should still be checked
<lumination> hmmmm
<Hasinski> tompouce: for me compiz dont run beryl do run ( with official inst guide) :) what i read compiz is more stable but with less fireworks
<lumination> yeah it's my home partition
<tompouce> ah ok
<lumination> that's why I want it checked
<lumination> some of my most important data goes in there
<tompouce> beryl rocks so hard compared to vista
<putterson> lol
<Xenguy> Hasinski: my gawd, use inkscape or something native :-)
<kitche> Hasinski: well considering beryl is as stable as compiz since beryl uss the same code pretty much
<Hasinski> tompouce: beryl is justy gr8, love this think from mac
<tompouce> I find beryl stable, it didnt crashed all day long :P
<P235> is there a faster way to set up program launchers under xfce as you can in gnome?
<asdf_> easiest way to install beryl or compiz? I want opengl desktop
<bruenig> P235, where are you trying to put these launchers, are you talking about desktop icons?
<Hasinski> tompouce: sometimes it crashes but need only to click refrash window decorator and ready :D
<tompouce> asdf_, look on the ubuntuforums, i got it there
<asdf_> thanks
<Xenguy> P235: I just configure/load them off the panel
<francois> how do i revert to an older version of a package again ?
<dyrne> P235: yeah i dont know what thunar calls them
<Xenguy> !revert
<Hasinski> asdf: ubuntuguide.org & wiki.beryl-project.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about revert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> hrm
<Xenguy> !rollback
<sha1sum> ahhh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> francois, if you installed from a repo you can search for the package in Synaptic and use Package -> Force Version to install an older version, and then lock it so it doesnt get upgraded
<tompouce> Hasinski, hehehe :P I really think of throwing winblows out of my computer, the only apps thats getting me on windows is guitar pro and im now looking at tuxguitar so mouahahah!!!
<Xenguy> tsk tsk
<P235> I just installed xfce and I was wondering if there's another way than individually configuring the launchers.
<kitche> !fishing | Xenguy
<Hasinski> asdf: in my opinio install nvidia beta drivers if u have nvidia
<ubotu> Xenguy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<feryana> hi
<bruenig> P235, what are you calling Launchers
<feryana> how can I see a DvD Movie with Linux?
<Xenguy> kitche: investigation is not abuse IMHO
<dyrne> just dont ask ubotu about love hes very bitter
<bruenig> !dvd | feryana
<ubotu> feryana: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Xenguy> kitche: but sure, I can /msg :-)
<sha1sum> so nobody really knows how to let fsck know the starting and ending sectors for the filesystem have changed ?
<feryana> thanks
<francois> shatrat: synaptic ?
<Hasinski> ubotu: u just grate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u just grate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francois> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Hasinski> ubotu: u got so small
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u got so small - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> francois, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<su_> hallo peoples! a question I have not been able to find an answer to anywhere else I've looked so far... is there any way to use apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/etc to manage packages on a different system than the one currently booted?
<Hasinski> ubotu: how to became famous and reach
<P235> bruenig, hmmmm I set up program icons on the panels and associate them with commands.  Say if I wanted to set up a FreeMind launcher I would look up the place with the FreeMind icon and then associate it with the command 'freemind'.
<su_> my laptop has crashed, and hard... even running kernels in recovery mode, it won't go past acquiring keymaps.
<shatrat> su_, you can ssh into the other system and run it from the comand line
<su_> running from a LiveCD at the moment.
<su_> other system won't boot :] 
<Reuben> Hi. I wanted to switch over to linux and was pointed here. i need some help
<su_> well, this system, actually, but you get the idea.
<bruenig> P235, ok right, just right click panel and add launcher
<shatrat> su_, I see.  Might be able to do something from the liveCD, im not too familiar with using the liveCD though
<P235> bruenig, is that the only way?
<bimberi> Reuben: hi, ask away, if someone can help they'll reply
<bruenig> P235, yeah
<P235> bruenig, alright, just checking before I do these.
<Reuben> how do i choose a distro for my laptop Acer aspire 7003wsmi
<su_> shatrat: Yeah. I'd consider doing a basic reinstall, except that there's a bunch of stuff on there that, though vital, I don't want to put mass effort into tracking all down again.
<su_> Reuben: Hmm.
<majd> Hey, how do i check what version of gtk i have?
<Tzadok> hello everybody
<Xenguy> majd: dpkg -l gtk*
<Xenguy> majd: is one way
<su_> Reuben: Choice of distro is really a personal thing... some may or may not have certain hardware support, but you can almost always copy whatever you need in from somewhere else.
<feryana> ok
<Xenguy> majd: even:  dpkg -l gtk* |grep ^ii |less
<kevman> I am trying to install mplayer, but it can't find a bunch of packages, such as libdvdread3.
<feryana> I installed libdvdread3 and I made the decryption thing. How I call it? I don't see it in the programs
<bimberi> Reuben: using a distro's LiveCD (if it has one) can be a good guide to how it will work on your hardware
<Reuben> I'm willing to learn and i heard ubuntu is especially beginner friendly. Its the hardware support i have issues with
<majd> Xenguy, neither
<shatrat> feryana, you dont need to use it, lib means library.  Other programs like Totem and MPlayer will use it
<su_> Reuben/bimberi: yeah, that's generally a good idea.
<Xenguy> feryana: I think it gets accessed/used by other applications transparently  ?
<Reuben> used knoppix v.4 n 5 and debian
<feryana> shatrat totam still needs the driver
<feryana> the codec I mean
<Xenguy> majd: that will indicate if it is install or not I would think
<richduhrm> what codec u need?
<Reuben> wifi had issues didn't work
<shatrat> feryana, did you follow the video how-to on help.ubuntu.com?
<majd> Murrine engine says i need gtk2.8+ to install
<feryana> I will install thge plugins now
<Xenguy> majd: maybe dpkg -l *gtk*    ?
<`Jessie> hi! I have a Intel dual core system, I can use 32 bit with that right?
<bimberi> Reuben: frequently the case (unfortunately).  What chipset?
<Tzadok> I was wondering if anyone knew the way to make a Portable HD boot ubuntu live
<shatrat> Reuben, wi-fi often has issues.  You should be able to find a how-to for your hardware that will work though
<mothersuperior> YEP!
<Reuben> hold on...getting details
<mothersuperior> Reuben
<shatrat> `Jessie, of course you can
<majd> Xenguy, No packages found matching gtk-gnutella-downloads.
<Ferret> libgtk\* probably
<mothersuperior> what wifi card do u have
<m150> Totally new to linux, anyone could give me a hint on how the partition table should look on a 37.5gb harddrive (slow comp P3@600mhz,392mb ram)
<su_> yeah, wi-fi is the hardest one, really
<Xenguy> majd: hrm, should work, sorry it isn't here/now
<darknight2183> anybody know how to add an hp all in one c6180 printer that is connected to your network
<richduhrm> majd what codec u need java?
<Reuben> its inbuilt...looking up the system specs
<mothersuperior> what model notebook?
<mothersuperior> HP?
<mothersuperior> Dell?
<shatrat> acer
<snowman3388> can someone help me with ubuntu
<mau> just installed ubuntu on my pc box today!  I'm officially a linux user.
<mothersuperior> hmm a acer?
<Xenguy> majd: last suggestion: try doing this first:  cd /
<richduhrm> what u need snow man
<`Jessie> I just bought an HP :)
<Xenguy> majd: then run the dpkg command
<shatrat> Reuben, if you boot from the LiveCD or install then you can easily find the exact chipset using the lspci command
<mothersuperior> You probally have the boardcom  wireless driver
<majd> Xenguy, ah yeah, now i got a bunch of stuff
<bruenig> m150, depends, all you need for sure is a root partition of whatever length, at least 3 gigs to be safe and more if you expect to store files on it, and a swap partition of maybe 512 mb
<mau> so... what DVD player do i need to download?
<Tzadok> I was wondering if anyone knew the way to make a Portable HD boot ubuntu live
<mothersuperior> you can use ndiswrapper
<Xenguy> majd: hmmm
<bruenig> !info vlc | mau
<Hasinski> mau: ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> mau: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<snowman3388> I'm trying to mount a hard drive from the ubuntu live cd
<Toma-> m150: thats not slow :) As for partitioning, id say / = 5gb, and /home = the rest
<Reuben> Acer aspire 7003 wsmi  card>>Atheros AR5005g
<feryana> I knew it
<mau> ooh... nice.. i like vlc on my mac
<mau> will do
<feryana> I installed all the codecs... till not working
<feryana> xD
<shatrat> mau, I like mplayer but it doesnt do graphical dvd menus
<Toma-> m150: ahh and maybe 512mb for swap
<richduhrm> basicly u bought a new hard drive and ur tryin to boot ubuntu on it?
<Tzadok> nah
<Tzadok> i boutgh a portable hd
<mothersuperior> reuben when u do a iwconfig?
<mothersuperior> do u see it?
<richduhrm> shatrat i use song bird it is perfect
<Xenguy> majd: sometimes it seems if you are in a cwd that has a filename that resembles the string you're searching for with dpkg, things mess up - that's why I suggested switch to a different dir
<majd> Xenguy, it says i have GTK 2.8.1 but when i try to compile the Murrine Engine it says configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile Murrine
<timbe> hello everyone
<Tzadok> and was trying to make that portable hd be able to boot ubuntu on multiple different computers
<m150> bruenig, what file system should the root partition be in?
<Reuben> actually i'm totally new at this...always used windows
<majd> Xenguy, i guess that makes sense, i need to do some research on dpkg
<shrndegruv> hey whats the best virtualization option for running windows on edgy?
<mothersuperior> Reuben
<shrndegruv> by best i mean fastest
<mothersuperior> Go 2 terminal
<Xenguy> majd: compiling is like that <shrug> - that is why I try to stick to packages ;-)
<mothersuperior> type in iwconfig
<Toma-> shrndegruv: qemu
<shrndegruv> Toma - why better than vmware ?
<timbe> is there a way to enable remote login for gnome withOUT using the gui? (I'm sitting on my box at home wanting to login to my work computer via vpn)
<majd> Xenguy, the link the guy provides doesn't work :(
<mothersuperior> Let me know if wifi0 appears?
<Toma-> shrndegruv: because its free, and its faster
<ecker> how do i point my ./linux_installer.sh thats in the /home directory to my cdrom?
<mothersuperior> timbe
<m150> toma, a bigger swap won't give any effect right?
<mothersuperior> why would u not want gui with gnome?
<shrndegruv> faster eh?
<jrib> in a shell script (lets call it a.sh), is it possible for me to determine what file executed a.sh?  For example of /usr/bin/b.sh has a line calling a.sh, I'd like a way to get "/usr/bin/b.sh" inside the script a.sh
<Xenguy> majd: google, dunno - you're dealing with non-standard packages so it's a bit wild out there I expect ;-)
<dyrne> timbe: im not sure i understand what youre trying to do
<shrndegruv> dam
<shatrat> timbe, are you looking for something like ssh?
<shrndegruv> should have asked before installing vmware ;)
<mothersuperior> gnome and gui go hand & hand right?
<Toma-> m150: not unless your doing some serious photo editing and such. but on those specs, i doubt youll be doing anything too memory intensive right?
<mothersuperior> ya i think he wants ssh
<majd> Xenguy, ok, thanks for the help
<Xenguy> majd: good luck
<su_> to rephrase my question before more generally: anybody know how to affect a mounted filesystem with apt-get or similar, without actually booting said filesystem separately?
<bimberi> Reuben: "Ubuntu ships madwifi in the restricted component, which is enabled in the default install. Madwifi chipsets should therefore just work." - http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<m150> toma, just learning, nothing heavy
<timbe> mothersuperior: all the howto's i find for enabling remote login say goto System > login click on enable blah blah....here's my problem....im not sitting at the computer I need to enable to remote login too.. ie. I'm at home the computer I want remote login enabled to is sitting at work.
<Surb> timbe, are you trying to remotely enable remote login?
<Reuben> ok will log out and reboot into knoppix then get back to you
<timbe> Surb: yes!
<timbe> Surb: nail on the head
<Toma-> m150: well 512 should be fine. if its too small, you can always resize or every replace it with a swapfile
<mothersuperior> well Timbe usually u have 2 configure  the rlogin at the local machine right?
<itguru> Can anyone recommend a channel to speak about wifi cracking?
<snowman3388> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media
<snowman3388> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<snowman3388>        missing codepage or other error
<snowman3388>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<snowman3388>        dmesg | tail  or so
<mothersuperior> before u can remote into it
<snowman3388> (anyone know why it's doing this?)
<mothersuperior> Itguru
<m150> toma: but what filesystem should i choose for the different partition, I choose to do like: 5GB + 32GB + 0,5Swap
<mothersuperior> go 2 irongeek.com
<Xenguy> snowman3388: don't paste!
<mothersuperior> or backtrack2 channel
<snowman3388> sorry
<Chiaroscuro> backtrack definately
<richduhrm> snow man check ur messages on left
<timbe> mothersuperior: I have ssh access so...shouldn't I be able to enable via console?
<Toma-> m150: make it all ext3, but swap will be its own swap filesystem
<snowman3388> which messages?
<snowman3388> I'm using gaim
<m150> toma: thanks
<richduhrm> i sent u a priate message
<richduhrm> private
<Toma-> no problem!
<Xenguy> timbe: what are you actually wanting to do??
<mothersuperior> yep
<mothersuperior> if u configured ssh access
<richduhrm> u hsould see it at top or on left with my name on it
<timbe> Xenguy: remotely enable remote access
<mothersuperior> your home machine windows?
<YangYin> hey guys when my dmesg is nothing but  rtl8180: WW:No more TX desc, returning 30 of 30... is that bad?
<mothersuperior> down load putty?
* Xenguy boggles...
<timbe> mothersuperior: Both are ubuntu boxes
<snowman3388> I see it, I sent you two messages but there's no reply from you
<Surb> Xenguy: he has ssh access
<BlueLaguna> is a cpu with two cores recognized as multiple cpus or one?
<timbe> im sitting on root on my work comp via ssh right now
<Xenguy> Surb: sounds like remote access <shrug>
<dyrne> timbe: i usually just use vnc and ssh. well rdesktop if i need a windows machine.
<Gumby> remotely enable remote access?  isnt that a egg/chicken sort of thing?
<piro> not really
<mothersuperior> hehehe
<Xenguy> Surb: does he want a GUI/desktop?
<timbe> Gumby:remotely enable remote X access
<mothersuperior> No he does not
<mothersuperior> just ssh into the damn thing
<timbe> yes...i do
<timbe> I want a gui
<mothersuperior> Vnc u have 2 configure , which he probally didnt do righT?
<timbe> i can run around in console all i want
<Xenguy> timbe: OK then - freenx is your friend (if you can manage to configure it successfully)
<Gumby> timbe: you want vncserver and possibly rfb
<richduhrm> damn u have gaim snowman
<richduhrm> ?
<snowman3388> yeah I do
<mothersuperior> brb guys got 2 take a dump
<richduhrm> whats ur name
<dyrne> timbe: also freenx if you already have ssh access and port forwarding setup is very nice. many possibilities
<timbe> dyrne: which is the fastest?
<snowman3388> real name?
<itguru> backtrack2 channel
<ubuntu> Hi, I just added a new partition to my system and installed windows on it.. How can I get Windows to be an option for my GRUB??
<Mobster> I can Ping websites but not browse them in firefox. What would cause that?
<Xenguy> timbe: freenx, hands down
<richduhrm> no on gaim
<richduhrm> so i can im u
<snowman3388> I have msn
<dyrne> timbe: freenx has much better compression. its usable on a dialup line
<Gumby> Mobster: ping websites or URLs?
<Stu_2> Mobster -- are you pinging them by name?
<richduhrm> are u in ubuntu
<Xenguy> timbe: freenx is X over ssh (or is it ssl? secure anyways)
<Gumby> err, websites or IP's
<Mobster> Gumby: Uhh URLS?
<snowman3388> on the live cd
<timbe> dyrne: they are both broadband... im just powerhungry
<toulouse> hey guys, i made a disk image, but i dont know where ubuntu put it, can yall help?
<richduhrm> ok
<Danny> im on the live cd
<richduhrm> go to applications
<Spartacus> Is there a way to change the color scheme for Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> timbe: freenx = faster
<Mobster> Stu_2: Yes but it seems that if they have a 2nd tier name then they come back as 1.0.0.0
<richduhrm> internet then gaim
<Stu_2> er..
<timbe> Xenguy: thanks so much
<snowman3388> yup
<Gumby> Mobster: which web browser?
<Mobster> Stu_2: If I dig it I get the right IP
<Xenguy> timbe: good luck
<Mobster> Gumby: Firefox
<richduhrm> have u ever used aim
<dyrne> timbe: freenx is more secure and faster.  vnc unleass you do it over ssh isnt really that secure
<richduhrm> or have a name for aol
<JimBeam> is there a way to auto correct dependencies (like apt-get install -f) when using "sudo dpkg --install" ?
<paitken> Can someone tell me how to play a ripped DVD
* Xenguy ^5's dyrne ...
<snowman3388> I've used aim but I don't have a name, do you want me to make one?
<Danny> how do I add my new windows installation to the list on my grub boot manager?
<richduhrm> ys
<richduhrm> msn suck balls
<snowman3388> who should I add?
<piro> question about freenx, anyone to use it on a windows computer as the client?
<Ferret> JimBeam: The reason apt exists is to do clever things on top of dpkg, so I doubt it... but I'll look anyhow
<Mobster> Gumby: When i tried to log in here irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net both came back as 1.0.0.0
<richduhrm> me
<richduhrm> richdurhm
<snowman3388> oh okay
<piro> does it only work used the nxclient
<dyrne> Danny: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst copy the entry for windows that is commented # out
<snowman3388> okay I'll add you soon
<Mobster> Stu_2: pinging by name works after a little delay
<dyrne> Danny: only think you need to change is the partition
<Stu_2> Mobster -- what entries do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<JimBeam> Ferret: i want to install "webmin" , but apt-get doesnt find it, and when i try to install the downloaded package with dpkg i get dependency errors
<dyrne> piro: nomachine client is free for windows
<Ferret> JimBeam: Is apt not working for whatever you're foing?
<Spartacus> Is there a way to change the color scheme for Ubuntu?
<piro> ya i just found it thanks dyrne
<Mobster> Stu_2: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Stu_2> Mobster -- what kind of router do you have ?
<piro> well then f vnc ;>
<Mobster> Stu_2: DSL modem
<Stu_2> you're directly connected to the modem ?
<m150> Toma: Part#1=ext3@5GB, Part#2=extended@32GB, Part#3=ext3@31.5GB, Part#4=linux-swap@0,5GB   <-- does this seem to be correct, just about to hit enter :D
<Ferret> JimBeam: I assume you tried putting the .deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Mobster> yup
<Stu_2> hm
<Stu_2> guess its forwading your DNS queries for you.. who is your ISP ?
<Stu_2> forwarding*
<JimBeam> Ferret: as i am a noob, no - i will try that, thx
<Mobster> Stu_2: Our local monopoly
<Spartacus> Anyone?
<richduhrm> xcan nayone tell me  experinced user whats beter limewire or frostwire?
<Mobster> I Know the DNS server IP for that should I use that instead?
<Xenguy> piro: I've found setup can sometimes be finicky, but once it's done, it rocks :-)
<dyrne> richduhrm: frostwire sticks it to the man. limewire sticks it to you
<Stu_2> Mobster -- that was my next step.. looks like 200.10.152.232 is ns.cwjamaica.com
<richduhrm> huh?
<richduhrm> so i should use frostwire
<Stu_2> try putting that IP in instead of the 192.168.1.1
<Danny> dyrne: there is no entry for windows in menu.lst
<VolkerOS> howdy all!
<Stu_2> Mobster ( and ns.cwjamaica.com resolves names for me )
<VolkerOS> booga booga
<Mobster> Stu_2: That would stop me from browsing
<dyrne> richduhrm: they are really about equal for functionality. ones just open
<Danny> dyrne: what should this entry look like? i know its my hda2
<Mobster> Stu_2: ?
<Stu_2> Mobster -- if it breaks name resolution you can always change it back
<kevcast> What's the terminal command to install Clearlooks for GTK?
<m150> installin ubuntu and have a question about my partition table: Part#1=ext3@5GB, Part#2=extended@32GB, Part#3=ext3@31.5GB, Part#4=linux-swap@0,5GB   <-- does this seem to be correct, just about to hit enter :D
<chrismurf> anybody here familiar with HAL?  I'm trying to have a camera icon popup for my camera instead of the default usb storage icon.  I've created an appropriate fdi file, can't figure out where it goes / how to make HAL use it.
<Stu_2> Mobster -- in your /etc/resolve.conf, put nameserver 200.10.152.232 instead of the 192.168.1.1 address
<mothersuperior> timbre  are u there
<richduhrm> so wich one should i use i have lime wire but i cannot get pro i have pro on my windows but not linux
<rb007> kevcast: clearlooks theme?  It's in the system -> preferences menu
<dyrne> Danny: you should be able to google for an example. sorry im not on linux right now.
<eelmoo> Hello
<ki-eye> greets everyone
<VolkerOS> howdy
<VolkerOS> starting a long day at work!
<chaz_> richduhrm, ever try soulseek? I always liked it better. The linux version of that is called Nicotine.
<VolkerOS> :(
<Danny> dyrne: ok so when i add that text i can just save and reboot and it should work? i dont have to run a command to commit the changes?
<dyrne> richduhrm: id use frost on basic principal :)
<kevcast> rb007: I don't think it's a theme, I think it's a plug-in for GTK to show a certain effect for panels, top of windows, etc.
<kevcast> I may be wrong though, I don't know.
<ki-eye> I'm having some issues getting my netgear wg311 card working in my ubuntu setup... can anyone help out?
<dyrne> Danny: yeah if the entry is correct it will work
<rb007> kevcast: go to System - >preferences -> themes --- it's in there
<VolkerOS> oooo wifi card
<ki-eye> I've looked around on the web, but didn't find anything that would work
<ki-eye> VolkerOS, it would be much more impressive if it worked ;)
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: have you looked online for any reference
<rb007> does anyone know how to enable mod_rewrite on apache2 on Ubuntu?  Do I just add a couple of lines to apache2.conf?  like this  LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so  and  AddModule mod_rewrite.c  ?  The instructions I'm reading say to "uncomment" those lines but I don't see them.
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: i had to compile a driver for my d-link
<kevcast> rb007: It's not a theme, it's an engine. http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk_engines/
<[R] eaper> hi, i need help with my ati card
<ki-eye> VolkerOS I've found a few mentions of it, but none that worked specifically... I saw someone mentaion ndiswrapper
<ki-eye> but I couldn't get it to compile
<JimBeam> Ferret: i copied the package in the archives dir, running "apt-get install webmin" and then "apt-get -f install" first removed webmin (guess it was only partially installed before), when i run "apt-get install webmin" again, i get an error that the package webmin has no installation candidate
<chaz_> anyone know anything about Opera and/or proxy connections?
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: why not?
<kondor21> guys I am in trouble here, I need to edit fstab from terminal.  I have no access to Gnome. My fstab mounts hdb1 to my home and if I can stop then I can get back, using live cd to chat now.
<Mobster> Stu_2: Seems to have helped thanks
<Stu_2> Mobster-- great!
<ki-eye> VolkerOS, it bombs out...
<VolkerOS> kondor21: vi fstab
<VolkerOS> kondor21: make sure you're sudo
<rb007> kevcast: you can get to it through System -> Preferences -> Themes...
<rb007> try it
<Xenguy> kondor21: do you have 'nano' installed?
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: checking some things
<kevcast> rb007: Do you know how? I'm a newbie. :(
<Jrabbit> Ok
<kondor21> Xenguy I dont know what nano is so i guess not
<Xenguy> kondor21: nano is a relatively simple text editor
<kondor21> Volker is vi easy?
<Jrabbit> I'm on Dapper, I  downloaded Fiesty, how can I skip Edgy?
<Xenguy> kondor21: dpkg -l nano
<kondor21> VolkerOS is vi easy?
<ki-eye> VolkerOS, it bombs out with a bunch of implicit declarations
<rb007> kevcast: do you see the system menu at the top of your screen?
<VolkerOS> kondor21: it's a simple text editor for non-gui
<Xenguy> kondor21: will tell you if it is installed
<kevcast> Yes.
<VolkerOS> kondor21: it's what
<rb007> kevcast: click there to open the menu... then hover over "preferences" to open another menu... then click on "Theme"
<Jrabbit> I'm on Dapper, I  downloaded Fiesty, how can I skip Edgy?
<Xenguy> VolkerOS: vi is not usually described as 'easy' =)
<VolkerOS> kondor21: oops, it's the standard for redhat based systems and such
<dyrne> Jrabbit: yes
<kondor21> Xenguy, it wont I am on live CD
<Xenguy> VolkerOS: tho it can be done of course :-)
<StoneNote> rb007, # a2enmod rewrite [then]  # /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<Jrabbit> How?
<rb007> kevcast: then look for "clearlooks" -- it's what I'm using right now...  just a couple of clicks and you'll have it
<VolkerOS> Xenguy: it's not hard... :)
<Jrabbit> It fatal erros out
<ki-eye> vi is easy.. after you've gotten the hang of it ;)
<Xenguy> kondor21: I see
<Jrabbit> dyrne: how'd you do it?
<Xenguy> VolkerOS: I agree; it's the others that don't ;-)
<[R] eaper> please help with ati, look here http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/885944
<Jrabbit> dyrne: boot on to the live CD?
<gdb> Jrabbit: by tossing what you downloaded and doing an in-place upgrade over the network
<kondor21> Xenguy and I can not mount my hda1 from here :(
<nosaj2> hey guys/gals how do you get to the stuff that you load under WINE?
<rb007> StoneNote: I didn't understand that first part... what is the # a2enmod rewrite part?
<gdb> you can't do an upgrade using the live cd
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: i assume you've gone to larsen-b.com?
<dyrne> Jrabbit: well i did sudo sed -i 's/dapper/feisty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update
<gdb> and there is no alternatives cd for an unreleased feisty
<Cryoniq> Anyone got web feeds like cnn and other news pages web tv working in Ubuntu/firefox? Tried all but no luck with WMA and Realtime and quicktime on such pages. Work with google video and youtube and similiar sites though..
<whileimhere> Is there a way to update the GTK-GNUTELLA to the newest version without having to compile it because I think that the newest version is in in synaptic but you need to enable something to get to it
<StoneNote> rb007, using root (#) enter the command "a2enmod rewrite" and then press enter
<dyrne> Jrabbit: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xenguy> kondor21: vi is on every *nix system, so worthwhile getting to know a little... for situations like this =)
<StoneNote> rb007, try sudo a2enmod rewrite
<VolkerOS> Xenguy: exactly
<Xenguy> hehe
<rb007> StoneNote: thanks... I thought you might have meant a comment in the apache2.conf file  :S
<VolkerOS> kondor21: best alternative, and the default
<StoneNote> rb007, np.
<VolkerOS> kondor21: if you want a good book that explains vi "Linux in a Nutshell" is very useful
<kondor21> Xenguy, thanks, i need to get a pen and write down where fstab resides becaus to be honest I do not know and guess I will need to for vi
<Cryoniq> <--- Got Waite Group Unix* Handbook 1984 next to me all the time :P
<Jrabbit> dyrne: no luck
<Jrabbit> Absolutly nothing
<ki-eye> VolkerOS, no.. I hadn't seen that, so I can just use the broadcom drivers?
<Xenguy> kondor21: /etc/fstab
<VolkerOS> kondor21: /etc/fstab
<weepingdemon> where are my programs lijke firefox and openoffice stored at? ie. wheres the linux's equivelant of window's Program Files? at least in edgy/ubuntu
<Cryoniq> That is.. the Unix Reference card.. with all Vi stuff :P
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: try http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/103.html
<dyrne> Jrabbit: what error?
<rb007> StoneNote: thanks... that saved me hours... It worked...
<Jrabbit> no error
<kondor21> So, it will be  vi /etc/fstab
<kondor21> oh
<Jrabbit> jack@jack-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jrabbit> Reading package lists... Done
<Jrabbit> Building dependency tree... Done
<Jrabbit> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Jrabbit> The following packages have been kept back:
<Jrabbit>   build-essential dpkg-dev fakeroot g++ libc6-dev
<Jrabbit> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<kondor21> I mean,   sudo vi /ect/fstab
<StoneNote> rb007, cool
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: they have the commands there that should walk you through it...
<royel> !pastebin | Jrabbit
<ubotu> Jrabbit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jrabbit> I'm liking gdb's idea >_<
<VolkerOS> kondor21: yea that should work
<Jrabbit> Royel, not helping
<ki-eye> VolkerOS, perfect, just what I was looking for..
<ki-eye> thanks for the assist! =)
* Xenguy must teach long-division to a younger person :-)
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: awesome
<kondor21> VolkerOS Xenguy many thanks, going to practise with vi in live before i ruin everything hehehe
<ki-eye> now, let's see if we can get it working *g*
<VolkerOS> ki-eye: it might have some bugs, but then again what linux wifi drivers dont...
<VolkerOS> kondor21:  you're welcome
<Jrabbit> dyrne: Any idea its Dappr not Edgy :\
<yell0w> hey guys, has anyone tried ntfs-3g ?
<chaz_> weepingdemon: they're in Home, which is inside Places, but they're hidden. You have to click an option in View for them to be shown.
<VolkerOS> ALL: brb gonna go have a smoke
<craigbass1976> Rather than have set-x scroll things by as you run a script, is there a way to get the output of set -x to jsut go into a text file?
<dyrne> Jrabbit: well i just upgraded two boxes dapper --> feisty
<Jrabbit> dyrne: Odd
<dyrne> Jrabbit: gimme ssh access to your comp :)
<Jrabbit> XD
<Jrabbit> I might
<dk> hey
<Jrabbit> Its ngot no write access to my important files
<dk> how do you find out if you are running gnome or kde?
<Mena> How to set a link to trash to chage the icon when its full and empty on desktop?
<kevman> Can somebody tell me what repo libartsc0 is in? Universe?
<kitche> dk: look at the about for your WM
<craigbass1976> dk, go to help in the "start" menu and see what help pops up
<Jrabbit> dyrne: Serrious?
<kevman> Becuase apt can't find it.
<dyrne> Jrabbit: well i mean you have to give me sudo
<weepingdemon> chaz_: i see only the programs settings in Home. where are the binaries?
<dyrne> Jrabbit: im sure youll figure it out :)
<dk> gnome
<Pancakes> dkbg, I had a problem.
<Jrabbit> dyrne: Thanks.
<dk> thank you gentlemen and ladies
<Jrabbit> dyrne: Much love.
<Jrabbit> dyrne: I'll remove the added repo's
<KNY> if I try and remove gaim, it says ubuntu-desktop is going to be removed as well; is that safe?
<Jrabbit> no.
<kevman> Can someone pastebin me a good sources.list that has universe and multiverse?
<dyrne> !metapackage | KNY
<ubotu> KNY: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<kevman> I keep getting an error on apt-get update.
<KNY> dyrne, so it's not anything to worry about?
<dyrne> KNY: so its safe  but might mess up distupgrade
<KNY> mmm
<KNY> I'll not do it then
<tom47> cannot play my serpentine audio cd in cdplayer .. works ok in a pc
<[R] eaper>  any radeon x1600 owner here??
<kevman> [R] eaper, yeah.
<EdgEy> ! limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<EdgEy> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<VolkerOS> ----back
<[R] eaper> <kevman> do you have direct rendering ?
<Pancakes> dkbg, are you there?
<kevman> My apt-get update keeps failing to get Edgy/main Packages. It gives me this error: "not in gzip format"
<kevman> [R] eaper, sure.
<Meshezabeel> I think I found a bug in Edgy can someone help me confirm this?
<kevman> Is there something wrong with the servers?
<Jrabbit> I need to upgrade Dapper to Edgy
<[R] eaper> <kevman>how did you get it?, i cant make it work
<Jrabbit> I'm having issues
<Pancakes> I just partitioned ubuntu, and when I try to start it..It says "Starting.." then it goes to a blinky "-" repeatily.
<Reuben> mothersuperior: did as you said
<kevman> [R] eaper, you need the ati drivers.
<Reuben> showed results on a connection noted as 'ath0'
<Meshezabeel> if I run xmodmap it shows Alt_L twice, can someone else run this and see if it happens for them too?
<MukiEX-da> Is anyone getting a bug where the mouse cursor is in the wrong place?
<[R] eaper> i have them, but my screen looks bad
<kondor21> Ok guys, I will be back in 5 if this works.
<dyrne> hes not coming back :)
<VolkerOS> gooooo kondor!
<EnsGabe> Hi- I'm trying to, while logged in to a remote machine, initialize an xserver on that machine to display on its monitor (this is a machine running Edgy.)  I have a barebones session in .xinitrc that I use when entering 'xinit' on the keyboard of the remote machine and that works fine
<VolkerOS> fly with the wind
<kevman>  I g2g, bbl.
<tom47> my audio cd created in ubuntu does not play on cd player
<royel> Meshezabeel: mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_L (0x7d),  Meta_L (0x9c)
<Frogzoo> Meshezabeel: it depends on your keyboard & your keyboard layout
<Pancakes> Darn lag
<MukiEX-da> My mouse cursor is offfset really bad. I think the latest dist-upgrade is what foobared me.
<EnsGabe> But logging in via ssh and doing the same thing yields: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting." \n "xinit: Server error."
<dyrne> EnsGabe: im not sure i know you can designate displays with xinit like xinit --:1   to launch
<tom47> !audiocd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audiocd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> tom47, how did you burn it
<ki-eye> so, madwifi says it comes with Edgy and should just work out of the box...
<Lastent> hi i just reinstalled Ubuntu, and internet doesn't load automatly, i used to, so i don't know how to set it up, can you help me?
<tom47> bruenig using serpentine
<Pancakes> I just partitioned ubuntu, and when I try to start it..It says "Starting.." then it goes to a blinking "-" repeatily.
<bruenig> tom47, well not that I have any idea why that would fail or not, but k3b always works for me
<dyrne> Pancakes: did you install after you partitioned ;)
<EnsGabe> dyrne: currently there's not xserver running on the machine.  The weird thing is, I perform the command at the keyboard of the laptop, and it works.  I do it over ssh, I get the above error.
<tom47> bruenig ok yes will give it a whirl ty
<Pancakes> dyrne, I installed while I partitioned, I htink.
<[R] eaper> <kevman>i really need your help man, i have the latest ati drivers, but my screen doesn't look fine
<Pancakes> All I know is that it won't work:/
<Pancakes> Just does a blinking "-".
<Meshezabeel> Frogzoo shouldn't this by Alt_R not Alt-L?
<Reuben> regarding wifi problems on a laptop........
<Meshezabeel> Frogzoo, I can't seem to use my right alt key because of it
<MukiEX-da> I can't find anything on the forum regarding this mouse bug. I have no idea wtf to do. =(
<royel> Meshezabeel: mine works
<Meshezabeel> royel, your right ALt works?
<royel> Meshezabeel: yes
<Pancakes> Gosh lag.
<Meshezabeel> hmmm, I wonder why my right Alt doesn't work
<royel> Meshezabeel: maybe your Ralt key is broke, try a hammer :)
<VolkerOS> lol
<Meshezabeel> royel, lol, I can use it under windows
<falkon_> okay, has ANYONE gotten aircrack working with the ipw2200 card?  I'm not even talking about packet injection, just monitoring so I can pull out an SSID of a hidden network
<Pancakes> I just did the partition for ubuntu, and whenever I try to start it, I get a blinking "-".
<royel> Meshezabeel: I know it's not funny, but I haven't a clue :(
<VolkerOS> Meshezabeel: have you tried changing the keyboard layout?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: sounds like Grub didn't install correctly
<royel> !grub | Pancakes
<ubotu> Pancakes: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: or, you have another drive in the BIOS setup as primary
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, what do I need to do?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: do you have more than one drive?
<Reuben> how do i get my wifi to work in linux?
<Pancakes> Um
<royel> !network | Reuben
<ubotu> Reuben: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pancakes> I have windows and ubuntu (recently tried to install)
<VolkerOS> Pancakes:  are they on separate drives?
<Pancakes> I don't know
<Reuben> yes i was here earlier...i was told to try an iwconfig n get back
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I get the choice for them and everything.
<royel> VolkerOS: same drive, she resized her XP partition earlier
<Meshezabeel> VolkerOS my keyboard is set as U.S. English
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: i see
<falkon_> Okay, how can I trap packets to get the SSID of a router that is not broadcasting SSID?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, what should I do?
<seamus7> Any recommendations as to backup programs ... I want to back up to an external USB hard drive. ???
<dyrne> falkon_: kismet is easiest
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: sounds like grub didn't install correctly
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, what should I do then?
<falkon_> dyrne: just installed it.  Can it tell me what the ssid of a router not broadcasing ssid is?
<Reuben> mepis didn't detect my card but knoppix did
<VolkerOS> Pancakes:  just to make sure... are you on the computer right now? Or are you using another computer?
<VolkerOS> ?
<royel> VolkerOS: she probably didnt mean to do that :)
<dyrne> falkon_: yeah just let it run it should discover ssid if there is traffic
<VolkerOS> :) yea
<falkon_> thanks
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, what should I do then?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: just to make sure, reboot your computer and go into your bios
<falkon_> I'll see if it works. If I can't get it working, I have a nice IBM PCMCIA A/B/G card to try
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, then what?
<SoulPropagation> how do I redirect my display from my external monitor to my laptop panel
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: you should see boot options, make sure that the drive you are using is right under the CD-rom as boot priority
<Reuben> still couldn't log in and the adsl/ppoe didn't work
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: just to make sure, this happens when GRUB is installed on another drive, which in most cases is not set as the primary boot drive
<Stu_2> anyone have any luck with usb or pcmcia serial adapters for laptops and ubuntu?  I don't have one I'm trying to get to work, I'm in the market to get one that hopefully will work without too much of a struggle...
<Pancakes> I'm a bit confused now.
<gireesh> how does one configure nvidia in ubuntu? nvidia-glx-enable?
<Kawaii-Panda> can anyone help me, gnome wont let me in. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2191908#post2191908
<`Matir> Stu_2, like a RS-232 serial port?
<Stu_2> Matir -- yessir.
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, So I need to check if Ubuntu is primary?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes:  sometimes when you install linux it installs the boot loader (GRUB) on another drive... this causes problems if that drive is not set to boot first in the bios
<SoulPropagation> !effects | gireesh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`Matir> Stu_2, I have one based on a prolific pl-2303 chipset that works fine, plug and play
<SoulPropagation> !#ubuntu-effects | gireesh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gireesh> hehe
<dyrne> gireesh: ideally i think sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-xconfig; sudo nvidia-xconfig    i usually use the nvidia.sh install though so not sure
<bruenig> SoulPropagation, that is not ubuntu-effects
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: right
<Stu_2> Matir- great, I'll look into it.  Thanks !
<gireesh> err...let me ask is it broken in feisty?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I'll check
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: are you on the computer running linux right now?
<`Matir> Stu_2, no prob
<LumberJoe> hello people i'm french and my "E" with the thigny on top "" displays something weird to ppl using wincrap... any help possible?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, if it isn't, what do I do
<b0ri5> I have an nvidia card-MX400, do I need to install drivers for it?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS I'm on the computer with it on it, yes
<bruenig> !ati | b0r15
<ubotu> b0r15: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheDebugger> LumberJoe: What are you using to write?
<Pancakes> I'll be using windows more often, but I want to use linux some too
<boosted> how do i change gnome lang ?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: the easiest way to resolve this issue would be to re-install, you could repair Grub (or reinstall) using a rescue CD, but it's a bit complicated
<VolkerOS> boosted: at login prompt
<b0ri5> how will installing the drivers help?-what will it improve?
<MarkChristian> every time i log in i just see a blank screen of death with a gray window.
<boosted> Ok
<SoulPropagation> LumberJoe: looks fine to me, of course I'm on wingaim
<boosted> Thanks
<TheDebugger> LumberJoe: Qu'utilise-tu pour chater?
<VolkerOS> boosted: welcome
<eros> Is there a way to create an audio CD with Amarok?
<gireesh> b0ri5: it uses the video card to its fullest capacity
<LumberJoe> theDebugger i'm using a violin! no kidding i'm using a pc-101 keyboard on a compaq laptop
<TheDebugger> LumberJoe: The application perhaps...
<bruenig> eros, maybe through a plugin I have never heard of, but other than that no
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, what does it mean if it's 'primary'?
<gireesh> you need hardware acceleration when playing games, using glitzy desktop effects
<gireesh> etc
<TheDebugger> LumberJoe: On xchat?
<eros> Thanks bruenig
<VolkerOS> Pancakes:  if your drive is primary it means it's the first boot device, but that doesn't mean anything if it isn't setup correctly in the bios
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: make sure you have this order in the bios: CD-Rom - Hard Drive - etc...
<LumberJoe> TheDebugger yeah, xChat but the other day someone gave me a command that I typed in my terminal and everything went sweet after... (before I had to screw around until I gave up and re-installed, thanks to ATI)
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I'll check:/
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: CD first so you can boot from CD's, and then your primary drive as second on the list...
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok let me know
<Pancakes> Use the CD?
<tom47> bruenig ty it worked
<TheDebugger> LumberJoe: Anyway..you got an encoding problem.. try : /charset iso-8859-15
<Pancakes> I'll just see what it says then write it down
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: no, it's the default setup, so if you ever need to rescue, or install another OS, you can just pop the cd in and it will boot the cd first...
<Pancakes> bbs
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok
<tom47> bruenig k3b that is ...
<bruenig> tom47, right good
<SoulPropagation> how do I redirect my display from my external monitor to my laptop panel?
<LumberJoe> TheDebugger that is exaclty what I was talking about! =) thanks dude...
<TheDebugger> LumberJoe: Pas de probleme mon champion
<P235> what's the command for the terminal in gnome?
<SoulPropagation> P235: gnome-terminal :p
<P235> SoulPropagation, thanks
<LumberJoe> hahaha, grand champion! internationalllll de course!!!! (3 accords sucks BTW)
<SoulPropagation> no prob P235
<TheDebugger> LumberJoe: Hahaha :) Tout nu sur la plagggeeeee, j'etais.. tout nue sur la plaggeee!
<LumberJoe> t'es d'ou TheDebugger?
<TheDebugger> Montreal :)
<dyrne> SoulPropagation: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174  im lazy
<SoulPropagation> thanks dyrne
<LumberJoe> ok lol, moi avec mon nick tu peut deviner que chu un gars d'rgion :P j'viens du NB pis chu a quebec
<TheDebugger> :D
<VolkerOS> ubuntu french channel
<TheDebugger> VolkerOS: #ubuntu-fr ?
<TheDebugger> :)
<VolkerOS> yep
<royel> !fr | TheDebugger
<ubotu> TheDebugger: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LumberJoe> VolkerOS, don't worry we're not backstabbin' anyone!
<seamus7> What are some good ways of backing up to an external hard drive?
<pavs_> I am root on a shell how do I see command history of another user?
<LumberJoe> seamus7 drag and drop
<LumberJoe> lol
<seamus7> hee hee
<shrndegruv_> hey how do i determine which hd in /dev is my windows partition?
<dyrne> pavs_: cat /home/username/.bash_history  depending on the shell they use
<shrndegruv_> so i can mount it and read the files....
<kitche> shrndegruv: easy what hard drive is it on and partition
<VolkerOS> LumberJoe: i know i understand french lol, can't speak it, but i can read it
<yell0w> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fiddo> hi there. im downloading desktop 6.1 version now. am i able to 'see/read text files' from a windows drive on the network with ubunto ?
<shrndegruv_> i dont know im in linux now
<yell0w> !fuse
<shrndegruv_> so i dont remember which one windows is on
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sha1sum> I have no safely remove hardware in my systray... anybody know how I can bring it up manually? or do I just unmount the external hd?
<dyrne> pavs_: i int think ubuntu makes user dirs 700 or anything so you can do that without root
<seamus7> LumberJoe: true .. what about programs that backup on a schedule?
<Meshezabeel> What is the "Meta" key?
<kitche> shrndegruv_: you can do fdisk -l as a regular user and should see it
<Meshezabeel> on the keyboard?
<sha1sum> Meshezabeel: alt
<sha1sum> (on pcs)
<TheDebugger> Meshezabeel: Most of the time, it's ALT
<pavs_> dyrne
<pavs_> root@pavs-desktop:/home/pavs# cat /home/mdross/.bash_history
<pavs_> cat: /home/mdross/.bash_history: No such file or directory
<shrndegruv_> lemme see
<b0ri5> I have problems installing video card driver.
<b0ri5> On the website it says: DO NOT install either package in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS because it will remove nvidia-glx. These programs are now provided in nvidia-glx.
<SoulPropagation> dyrne: no, that's for merging. I just want to use my laptop's display; right now it's black-screened and the CRT shows my desktop
<seamus7> Anyone do backups onto external hard drives and if yes what method do you use (dragndrop, tar, ???)
<kondor21> Yeaaa, got my instalation back, thanks to those that helped me out
<b0ri5> I ordered the CD, is it ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<dyrne> SoulPropagation: well just switching is usually one of the laptop function keys
<LumberJoe> seamus7 you can get a task scheduler of any kind and program it to do the following command  :    username@emplacement$ cp /home/emplacement/file.ext cp /media/drive/emplacement/file.ext.bkp
<fiddo> thanks. is it possible to 'remote desktop' into ubuntu from win xP?
<pavs_> seamus7 isnt tar just a compression format?
<kitche> fiddo: yes vnc freenx
<kondor21> b0ris, last I heard, they were still sending out 6.06 due to it having a longer support date
<LumberJoe> fiddo yeah, use tightVNC on your linux box and realVNC on your wincrap
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: what did you see?
<shrndegruv_>  fdisk -l /dev/sda
<shrndegruv_> Cannot open /dev/sda
<dyrne> b0ri5: i just received 6.06 last week
<pavs_> wincrap
<kondor21> b0ri5, last I heard, they were still sending out 6.06 due to it having a longer support date
<pavs_> lol
<seamus7> pavs_: one backup thread explained how to tar / so that you could use it as a complete system backup
<kitche> shrndegruv_: just fdisk -l it will output everything
<b0ri5> ok, how do I install the driver then?
<sha1sum> oh eject hehehe
<shrndegruv_> yeah when i do that it outputs nothing
<sha1sum> I'm a dumbass
<timbe> who was the FreeNX guru in here? ;)
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I got 1st [ATAPIC CD-ROM] , 2nd [Removable Dec] , 3rd [harddrive] , 4th [IBA 4.1.08 Slot 0140] 
<Faust-C> bored
<fiddo> kitche, ok cheers. so ill have to install vnc on XP to access it?
<Faust-C> Hostname: arch - OS: Linux 2.6.20-ARCH/i686 - CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+ (2410.965 MHz) - Processes: 95 - Uptime: 14h 56m - Load Average: 0.45 - Memory Usage: 311.42mb/1010.41mb (30.82%) - Disk Usage: 5.58gb/401.35gb (1.39%)
<VolkerOS> Pancakes
<kitche> fiddo: yeah I prefer freenx myself
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: there is your problem, removable should not be second
<dyrne> timbe: im about as far as you can get from guru but whats the problem? :)
<KevinDupuy> Hi, sorry to just jump in but can any one point me to an explanation on how to get XGL/Desktop Effects on Edgy Eft? Thanks
<Xenguy> timbe: you still here?  ;-)
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, what should it be?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: put your HD as second, and any other HD
<Faust-C> yawn
<timbe> Xenguy: yeah still kickin
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: should be 3rd
<Xenguy> heheh
<kitche> !xgl | KevinDupuy
<ubotu> KevinDupuy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, tell me the exact order I should put
<kondor21> b0ri5, 6.06 is supported till June 2009, where as 6.10 is supported till April 2008
<Pancakes> I don't want to mess up:P
<timbe> Xenguy:i got freenx up and kickin on the host
<cmh0101> hello i'm having trouble with beryl causing the Gnome-Panel to freeze at startup, is there a refrence i can use to stop this?
<pavs_> whats the command to see list of invisible files ie, the one with dot infront of them .bash_history
<shrndegruv_> kitche when i do it without specifying device it does nothing
<seamus7> Anyone do regular backups onto external hard drives? If yes, do you use any special program or just drag 'n drop?
<LumberJoe> anyone's got a clue on making an image of my partition just like norton ghost would do with wincrap?
<Gothfunc> hi.  compiling gdam, and it fails with: "gdasspatialstereo.c:73:1: error: pasting "->" and "lear" does not give a valid preprocessing token"... is it simply broken, or does anyone know of a fix?
<Xenguy> timbe: and the client side?
<b0ri5> ok, now how do I install the video card driver for Nvidia MX400??
<kitche> shrndegruv_: you might need to sudo it
<KevinDupuy> Thanks, ubotu
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: rsync
<Faust-C> tar
<Faust-C> lol
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: it should be CD - HD - etc..
<shrndegruv_> stand by
<Faust-C> KevinDupuy: its a bot btew
<timbe> Xenguy: and I connect and auth just fine but it times out after this line
<Xenguy> LumberJoe: partimage  ?
<SoulPropagation> dyrne: that doesn't work, just blinks the screen on the CRT. I think it doesn't see the LCD
<shrndegruv_> sweet
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: the important thing is that HD should be second on the list, and any other HD should be third...
<Pancakes> k
<puki> be kool
<shrndegruv_> now how to mount the windoze drive?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: that should work
<Pancakes> So I would do CD > HD, Rem Dev, IBA
<royel> Pancakes: -a should work
<LumberJoe> ok guys that's like too much for me to handle at once, which one's the best partition snapshot software that has the best compression algorythm?
<Faust-C> shrndegruv_: you should make a fat32 swap file to transfer files
<Xenguy> timbe: ?
<royel> Pancakes: sorry
<Faust-C> shrndegruv_: ubunutu doenst support ntfs write
<Pancakes> royel -a?
<timbe> Xenguy: client is working fine... I'm just timing out after
<royel> pavs_: -a should work
<timbe> Xenguy:NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1
<timbe> /usr/lib/nx/nxserver: line 891: 11919 Terminated              ( sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT; exit 1 )
<timbe> NX> 105 NX> 504 Session startup failed.
<shrndegruv_> i just need to read
<Pancakes> Lol
<timbe> sorry about the c&p
<royel> Pancakes: meant for pavs
<SoulPropagation> LumberJoe: gzip | dd
<dyrne> LumberJoe: thats a dangerous question with alot of different answers :)
<pavs_> royel tnx
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: we dont do that kind of stuff in linux
<b0ri5> ok, so I ran the command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Faust-C> cause i find it pointless to backup the full hdd
<b0ri5> its says command not found
<Pancakes> k here I go VolkerOS
<tritium> b0ri5: did you install nvidia-glx?
<b0ri5> how?
<Faust-C> lol
<Faust-C> apt-get <app>
<Xenguy> timbe: see, that's typical :-/  sshd has to be configured properly, and I once found that I had to revert to a previous freenx client (1.5?) instead of the newest one on their site
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok let me know
<tritium> !nvidida | b0ri5
<shrndegruv_> Faust-C how do I do what you suggest?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoulPropagation> can someone tell me how to get my laptop to recognize its LCD? It did until I got Beryl and friends running
<b0ri5> I went to package manager, could not find that package
<dyrne> i used to dd and pipe to gzip.
<tritium> !nvidia | b0ri5
<ubotu> b0ri5: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<royel> VolkerOS: lol, love her exit message :)
<LumberJoe> Faust-C I need to start doing that kind of stuff 'cause I suck at linux knowledge and ATI videocards TOTALY SUCK in this world and everytime I try to change something BOOOOM everything f***s up and even my xorg.conf backups doesn'T help sometimes
<GuyFromHell> What's the ubuntu equivelent of running `dhcpcd eth1`?
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: Pm
<seamus7> LuberJoe: here's an ubuntu forum thread you might find helpful: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Faust-C> shrndegruv_: what are youtrying to do again
<Xenguy> timbe: windows freenx client that is
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: i help novice users
<seamus7> LumberJoe: oops see my last entry
<shrndegruv_> just mount my windows driver
<pavs_> i created a user but forgot to give him -m own directory how do i assign a home directory to him now? since he doesnt have a home directory where does his history file is being saved?
<shrndegruv_> so get some .java files off it
<shrndegruv_> and docs
<phoenixx> can anyone tell me how to get the Creative 24 bit External USB Sound Card to work properly?  And are there programs to control all of its functions including the SPDIF and Optical ports and recording functions, etc?
<timbe> Xenguy: soo... should I remove my client and find an older one?
<VolkerOS> LumberJoe: you're getting pwned...
<Faust-C> shrndegruv_: idk w/ ubuntu srry my linux does that automagicly
<timbe> god why can't i stop tinkering
<b0ri5> I could not find any nvidia packages in package manager??
<LumberJoe> HAHAHA LUBERJOE! that's a good one :P i like to make pink lube :D
<shrndegruv_> idk?
<Faust-C> b0ri5: lol
<VolkerOS> b0r15: make sure you have the correct Repos
<timbe> Xenguy: there's no real reason for me to have a vnc other than the cool factor haha
<shrndegruv_> timbe i have that problem too
<Faust-C> b0ri5: apt-get search <app>
<slacker> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slacker> !lang
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: sudo mkdir /media/hda1;sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1  will work prob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LumberJoe> seamus7, thanks a lot, that one's in my bookmarks =)
<b0ri5> so I should run that in command prompt? (I'm a linux noob-just installed ubuntu)
<royel> GuyFromHell: I could be wrong, tab completion only gives me "dhclient"
<dyrne> !ntfs | shrndegruv_
<ubotu> shrndegruv_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Faust-C> b0ri5: hmm
<slacker> anyone here knows how to get only the .en/uk/us languages?
<seamus7> LumberJoe: :)
<Xenguy> timbe: only advice I can offer is google til you find the correct setup - meanwhile you can try vnc (make sure it is tunnelled over ssh) - there are lots of tutorials for ubuntu etc.
<GuyFromHell> royel: aye, seems that way, I'm giving it a shot now
<slacker> therefor removing all others...
<GuyFromHell> royel: thanks
<Faust-C> why do novice users pick ubuntu ..
<royel> GuyFromHell: yw
<b0ri5> free cd's?
<Xenguy> timbe: I did a *lot* of googling over freenx :-)
<slacker> Faust-C: because its a great system to work on?
<tritium> Faust-C: easy of use
<Faust-C> b0ri5: i use em for coastes :)
<VolkerOS> Faust-C:  Probably cause its simple interface
<Xenguy> timbe: but it can work - in the meantime there is vnc
<timbe> Xenguy: thanks for all the help I really appreciate it
<Xenguy> timbe: my pleasure
<Faust-C> VolkerOS: simple doesnt mean easy
<Faust-C> tritium: and easy lol
<timbe> I love the ubuntu community
<seamus7> Faust-C: same reason people who just want to get from point a to point b pick reliable cars... reliability.
<b0ri5> lol, now I should run that command, replace app with nvidia?
<Faust-C> slacker: and great how
<Xenguy> timbe: check out x11vnc BTW
<Faust-C> seamus7: that isnt true w/ ubuntu
<Faust-C> b0ri5: yes
<timbe> Xenguy: will do
<vnux> I'm looking for help about how to switch to wlan-ng on edgy from hostap/orinoco
<vnux> where should I go?
<Faust-C> ubuntu has had more issues that i have toliet paper to wipe my ass w/
<seamus7> Faust-C: yet that's how people new to Linux perceive it.
<Xenguy> timbe: you run that as a server, then vnc into it (it can be configured to run over ssh of course - I just don't remember how ATM :-)
<craigbass1976> timbe, I'd have to agree.  Of all the distros whose chats I have visited, ubuntu seems to be the more user friendly.
<Faust-C> seamus7: well thats just a lie honestly
<VolkerOS> all linux distros are good, what you are gonna use it for is what makes the difference... me as long as i have a console i'm happy
<Faust-C> and when i came into linux i quickly went to something else
<b0ri5> I got this:
<b0ri5> admin@admin-desktop:~$ apt-get search nvidia
<b0ri5> E: Invalid operation search
<tritium> Faust-C: watch the language, please
<pavs_> i created a user but forgot to give him -m own directory how do i assign a home directory to him now? since he doesnt have a home directory where does his history file is being saved?
<seamus7> Faust-C: I think what you meant to say is "you're right"
<Faust-C> tritium: ok whatever
<slacker> Faust-C: ease of use, as said earlier
<royel> Faust-C: the biggest reason, IMO.. the large community makes it appealing because of the support participation. nothing worse than using a distro that has a small community to frustrate someone who cant find that person who can help.
<timbe> craigbass1976: amen to that
<craigbass1976> timbe, fedora is a close second, but they get pissy sometimes when I don't think they should.
<Faust-C> lol
<quintin> b0ri5: apt-cache search, genius
<Ferret> b0ri5: apt-cache search
<Faust-C> royel: whatever as i see and you all do
<TheDebugger> quintin: Friendly :)
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, It didn't work.
<quintin> Why did ubuntu get rid of my dual proc kernel?  wtf?
<Faust-C> new users dont really know how to maintain thir systems
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: huh
<pavs_> Fausr-C if you dont like ubuntu what are you doing here?
<LumberJoe> i'm happy with ubuntu who made me discover that linux isn't that hard and now i'm looking for the tools, books and websites that can make me a Guru... anyone's got hints?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: did it give you any error?
<timbe> craigbass1976: I'm not a big redhat family man...hah but I have heard "good" things
<Pancakes> When I pressed enter on ubuntu, it just when to that blinking "-" again.
<dyrne> quintin: dont let it push you around
<Faust-C> also if you install one ver of ubuntu the only way to upgrade is to get the new ISO
<slacker> btw, I came here for a question, how can I tell ubuntu to have only one language, is it the obvious, remove all languages?
<VolkerOS> ok
<vnux> pavs, sounds like a troller
<Faust-C> soo
<tritium> Faust-C: not true
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: PM
<royel> Faust-C: I'm sorry, your statement confused me?
<bobbyyu> Is the Alternate Install Disc a way to upgrade your Ubuntu?
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: if you want to really learn ill help
<Xenguy> timbe: bah - that's where I started - after debian/etc. you never go back :-)
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: are you getting the bootloader from windows or grub?
<royel> !upgrade | Faust-C
<ubotu> Faust-C: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<b0ri5> would nvidia-kernel-common work?
<tritium> Faust-C: you can upgrade from one release to the next easily
<craigbass1976> timbe, it's what I've cut my teeth on (fedora and cent) but ubuntu has SO much stuff available.
<tritium> b0ri5: for what?
<Faust-C> tritium: i use a distro that does roll release
<TheDebugger> b0r15: The nvidia driver is nvidia-glx
<Faust-C> so its way easier
<Lasse_> Is there a way of dragging windows/applications between desktops ? Or do I have to right-click and the "move to desktop x" ?
<VolkerOS> fedora and cent are server OS
<b0ri5> I just need a nvidia driver
<timbe> Xenguy: same here they had us install redhat in our sys admin class...I jus recently switched from gentoo
<Pancakes> Um VolkerOS, I just get a black screen with a table, and it has the ubuntu stuff, then as Other Operating Systems: Windows Xp Home edition.
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok
<quintin> Really, why did I not get a dual cpu kernel when I upgraded? that's frikking stupid.
<tritium> Faust-C: no need to spread FUD here.  You're not telling the truth about ubuntu release upgrades
<SoulPropagation> Lasse_: there might be with beryl
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: can i PM you
<Xenguy> timbe: gentoo gives me shivers too ;-)  I'm way too lazy for that
<craigbass1976> VolkerOS, except fedora has such a short life span that it doesn't make sense ot me to use it for a server.
<royel> Faust-C: quit trolling an move on
<Faust-C> tritium: well im not telling a lie either
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: try editing the string which you are booting from and put this at the end "noapic" without the ""
<Faust-C> royel: im not
<SoulPropagation> Gentoo makes me soil myself
<GionnyBoss> Lasse_, Ctrl + Alt + Shift + arrows moves the window in other workspaces... to drag it, use Beryl
<Lasse_> SoulPropagation: I dont like compiz or beryl --- they eat away my limited resources ;)
<VolkerOS> craigbass1976: that's cause it's a test bed for redhat
<craigbass1976> I'm running FC5 right now on my laptop until I get around to putting Dapper on.
<pavs_> Fausr-C maybe you dont realize that this channel is for helping out new users mainly. If you wont help, or dont need any I am sure you wine about your sorrows somewhere else :)
<LumberJoe> Faust-C go ahead! pm me!
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I don't know what you mean.
<timbe> Xenguy: lazy is what I live by. ;)
<facugaich> Lasse_, you can grab them in the workspace switcher
<Xenguy> !distribution wars
<Faust-C> LumberJoe: ok
<TheDebugger> pavs: What are you doing with your graphic card when you're nnot playing a game?
<tritium> Faust-C: stay on topic, please.  You're lowering the SNR here.
<Faust-C> ok thx for the laughs
<Faust-C> and i could care less tritium
<Xenguy> timbe: it's one of the sysadmin virtures, isn't it?  :-)
<TheDebugger> pavs: beryl is not hard on the CPU
<royel> tritium: lol, nicely put!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-18-96-245.dsl.wacotx.sbcglobal.net]  by tritium
* Faust-C was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<craigbass1976> Xenguy, I'm not trying to start trouble, honest.
<Xenguy> timbe: er, virtues
<StoneNote> Faust-C, I've moved from Breezy to Dapper to Edgy to Feisty without resorting to an iso
<Lasse_> facugaich: where is that ? :)
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok, when you select what you are gonna boot, you should see a set of options at the bottom
<seamus7> bobbyyu: I used it when i wanted to have greater access to certain features... as I was planning a dual boot with Windows I had read that the Alternate CD would allow me to have more options when choosing how to set up the boot screen (Grub/MBR).
<Lasse_> facugaich: or is that in Beryl ?
<facugaich> Lasse_, bottom right corner in Gnome
<Xenguy> craigbass1976: hrm?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: i can't remember clearly but one should be "extra options" or something similar
<Pancakes> It doesn't have anything like that
<craigbass1976> Xenguy, forget it, I thought the distro war comment was at me
<Pancakes> It has ubuntu
<Pancakes> Then recovery
* tritium waves to Faust-C
<Pancakes> And some mem test
<timbe> Xenguy: hah yes it is. I just went full linux on everything except for my work comp. to force me to not have so many distractions with ruby....but here I am fiddling with vnc's
<quaal> how do you update the locate command
<Lasse_> facugaich: neat! guess that'll do :) Thank you very much!
<pavs_> I wasnt talking about beryl...
<shrndegruv_> i used mount -a /dev/device /mnt/win_c
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: should be F5
<shrndegruv_> and it worked
<TheDebugger> quaal: sudo updatedb
<k-w> just upgraded to 7.04 on my HP nx6325 - just works great, even can play enemy territory. hibernation etc. great!
<facugaich> Lasse_, you welcome :)
<dyrne> quaal: or sudo locate -u
<Pancakes> After F5 what do I do?
<quaal> TheDebugger, thanks
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok give me a sec let me get some screenshots to refresh my mem
<Xenguy> timbe: haha - install cygwin on your d0ze box at work too :-)
<seamus7> bobbyyu: I think that the alternate CD also is easier to use if you have an older computer as it installs via text-mode whereas the live cd is a more intensive graphical installation
<timbe> Xenguy: too late haha
<Xenguy> timbe: excellent =)
<StoneNote> tritium, what is SNR?
<TheDebugger> Saturday Night Raccoon?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: click on this http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=751&slide=1
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: is that what you see?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: or something similar?
<tritium> StoneNote: Signal-to-Noise Ratio
<pavs_> I wasnt talking about beryl...
<pavs_> Fausr-C maybe you dont realize that this channel is for helping out new users mainly. If you wont help, or dont need any I am sure you wine about your sorrows somewhere else :)
<StoneNote> tritium, thx. I shoulda known that :D
<Pancakes> I can't get site to load, I'm lagging.
<seamus7> Anyone here do regular backups to an external hard drive?
<pavs_> lol
<pavs_> mistake
<tritium> pavs_: he's out of here...
<timbe> Xenguy:indeed! again thanks for the point in the right direction.. I'm out of here for now
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok no worries, when you boot up you should have grub come up with the list you mentioned
<royel> Pancakes: back so soon!?
<Xenguy> timbe: cheers
<Pancakes> Yes:(
<vnux> how do I change the module used by my PCMCIA WLAN card?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: if you click on F6 you should get further options
<pavs_> tritium sorry mistake
<tritium> ;)
<dyrne> if youre installing ubuntu try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/  and let me know how it goes :)
<vnux> uh
<vnux> a .exe of ubuntu!?
<Xenguy> careful
<dyrne> installing from windows i mean
<vnux> jeez didn't know it was possible
<jmworx> Can anyone tell my what's the x-session-manager process supposed to do and why it's eating 319M of RAM at the moment?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I thought you wanted me to press F4?
<Pancakes> 5*
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: couldn't remember what key it was
<royel> tritium: gotta say, it wasn't a moment too soon either, I was a few seconds from /ignore faust-c
<Xenguy> jmworx: kill it - you know you want to =)
<vnux> bah...thers no point doing that, I tried that kind of stuff years ago on mandrake 7.1
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, and what will I need to replace?
<vnux> linux4win.exe I think
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: it's F6, F5 is accessibility
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: ok you should see a few options
<tritium> royel: yeah, it was justified, I'd say
<VolkerOS> Pancakes:if i remember clearly
<jmworx> Xenguy: Thanks, that helps a lot. Dapper's much less bloated in console mode anyway.
<royel> tritium: he was clearly trolling
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, what will I do with these options?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: give me just one sec... since i'm on BSD right now i can't confirm
<Xenguy> jmworx: mwaha :-)
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: give me a sec, gonna get on a colleagues computer who is running ubuntu
<Pancakes> k
<mindstate> is there anyway to change the background color of the xfce4 panel?
<royel> VolkerOS: wow, a BSD user without the Beastie attitude.. <gasp> :)
<Dr_willis> its a trick :)
<Xenguy> royel: impossible
<TheDebugger> I'm a BSD user too :D
<Xenguy> gasp
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: got it, when you boot you get your list right?
<hendrixski> hey, has anyone here ever set up multilingual support in Firefox?
<Xenguy> :-)
<jmworx> Still great isn't it. a few terminals, a few editors, gaim and xchat -- yet Dapper's currently taking a nice 1 GB worth of memory+swap (*excluding* disk buffers). That's without firefox/thunderbird open.
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, yeah I get a list.
<royel> I have a partition with BSD, but I certainly dont have enough arrogance to keep up with it :)
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: the first option should be the kernel installed, highlight it and press "e" to edit the string
<Xenguy> jmworx: time to switch distributions man ;-)
<jmworx> Probably someone at Canonical felt like making Vista look small :-)
<Mena> How to set a link to trash to chage the icon when its full and empty on desktop?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: you should get a long string, scroll to the very end of the string, and type this: noapic all together
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: "noapic" no ""
<Xenguy> jmworx: I think grabbing a lot of memory may be a deliberate strategy of the kernel these days...
<pavs_> as a root is there a way to "follow" a user and see what he is doing without letting him now like last command or the files he editing
<bruenig> Mena, ?an icon that empties the trash
<royel> Mena: it should already do that?
<bruenig> hmmm how did that happen
<Xenguy> jmworx: could be wrong as I'm no kernel-hacker, but I've picked up that impression from running top enough times :-)
<jmworx> Xenguy: The kernel isn't grabbing memory, the applications are, including x-session-manager which is leaking memory like crazy.
<Pancakes> VolkerOS type it exactly
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: yea, noapic
<Xenguy> jmworx: dapper?
<Pancakes> So I do "noapic" no "" <--- That exactly?
<shrndegruv_> i cant change permissions of an ntfs filesystem so non-root users can see it?
<Pancakes> With all the quotes and everything
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: right
<royel> bruenig: I believe he/she means, when there is trash it changes the icon to reflect it's got contents
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: no qoutes
<jmworx> Xenguy: the kernel will use all available memory for *disk buffers*, the the 1 GB I'm reporting excludes that.
<Mena> royel, no it doesnt iam on kubuntu but i cant find answer there
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: just noapic
<bruenig> noted
<Pancakes> So: noapic no
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: i gave you the umask option
<hendrixski> I'm coming in halfway into the conversation here....
<Xenguy> jmworx: well, your course is clear - you need to switch to debian etch =)
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: noapic
<hendrixski> is this about Ubuntu BSD??
<jmworx> Xenguy: Dapper LTS, yes. Long Time to get Support.
<royel> Mena: oh, try in #kubuntu .. we all use gnome here
<Pancakes> Just?: noapic
<hendrixski> if there is such a thing>
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: right
<shrndegruv_> dyrne i missed it can i see it again?
<Xenguy> jmworx: see my recommendation above
<Pancakes> I replace that with the first option that says kernal?
<doojin> hi
<Pancakes> Or has that in it
<derick_> please provide me sources for wxpython, Thanks!
<MarkCDL>  can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2192256#post2192256
<Mena> royel, i know but no answer there so i guess if i can find answer here ^_^
<jmworx> Xenguy: Actually, if I had the time it takes to set things properly, I'd be running sid.
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: no, you edit the string and type in noapic at the end of it
<MarkCDL> gnome wont start.
<Mena> :)
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   under the options column change defaults to defaults,umask=000 no space and save. thats one way
<royel> Mena: oh, an I didnt read your statement completely, maybe use the forums, or search the community docs . sorry
<Pancakes> k VolkerOS
<Pancakes> I'll go see
<doojin> Anyone knows how to fix usplash which only chooses and fills 800x600 resolution on the left top of 1024x768 screen?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: don't erase anything on the string just type noapic at the end
<Xenguy> jmworx: that is perfectly feasable (tho probably not in production :-)
<dimeotane> any suggestions for games (not opengl though)
<Pancakes> WIth a space
<Pancakes> After the current thing
<Pancakes> Right?
<Mena> royel, ok :)
<Lurner> I just installed the program Minicom , through the synaptic package manager. I can find the executable in the file system but I can't see that is was installed in the launcher thing.. how do I start the program Minicom once it's installed ?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: right, <space> noapic
<dyrne> dimeotane: well tremulous(online strategy fps), wesnoth(like might and magic)
<Pancakes> So blahblah kernal blah blah noapic
<VolkerOS> right
<Pancakes> k
<jmworx> Xenguy: Sid's great for a development workstation. Just takes a long time to set up (which I don't have).
<Pancakes> And I press F6.
<dimeotane> (other than 3d opengl
* ki-eye arghs
<Pancakes> Alright, here I go.
<royel> Pancakes: good luck!
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: k
<jmworx> Ubuntu would be nice if people could just fix the bugs.
<dyrne> dimeotane: trem is opengls though
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: may tux be with you
<shrndegruv_> whoa whats all that uuid stuff in there
<phaedra> Lurner, minicom is text mode.  run it from a console.
<Pancakes> If I return soon, it's bad news :(
<quaal> why is it that beryl is still on my computer when i've sudo apt-get remove beryl
<Lurner> oh thanks
<royel> Pancakes: you have to come back to tell us if it works ..
<jmworx> One wonders what's launchpad for -- except maybe for documentation purposes...
<ki-eye> so, I found the wireless tools I need, but now I can't seem to get the other ethernet card to work
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: that option won't hurt your system if it doesn't work, but if it does we have to make it permanent
<hendrixski> quick question: language support in Firefox...can someone point me to a manual?
<Pici> !lp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dimeotane> tremulous and enemy territory are the best ubuntu games IMHO.. .but I'm looking for stuff that can run on a P2
<Xenguy> jmworx: I migrated one desktop workstation recently, and it took me about a week of evenings to get my box back :-)
<ki-eye> need some way to get the drivers on the #%*#$ box
<tritium> jmworx: the same argument would apply, then, to debian
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: ignore it. ubuntu uses uuid instead of hda1 etc these days you can remove and put partition if you want
<VolkerOS> brb gotta use the jogn
<VolkerOS> jon
<Xenguy> jmworx: a lot of little details accrue over time
<tritium> jmworx, Xenguy: please stay on topic, or move your ubuntu-bashing discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shrndegruv_> ok thanx
<shrndegruv_> i have to restart for it to work?
<Xenguy> tritium: there has been no attempt on my part to bash ubuntu - I only support it actually
<hendrixski> does anyone have spellchecking in two langauges?
<tritium> Xenguy: then please stay on topic
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: or sudo umount /media/whatever  then sudo mount -a
<Savage-{> anybody know if Quicken 2007 runs fine in windows xp with online banking under vmware ok?
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: you basically have to remount it
<jmworx> tritium: I'm not bashing Ubuntu, I'd like it to improve since that's what I'm running. But the truth is that few bugs are ever being fixed. Even security related stuff (I can back it up).
<Xenguy> tritium: I believe I was addressing concerns an ubuntu user had with dapper recently - to me that is definitely on topic (with a little humour mixed in of course :-)
<hendrixski> Savage:  My assumption would be yes
<Frogzoo> Savage-{: why wouldn't it? but that's a windows issue really
<hendrixski> my experience with VMware is that Everything works
<Savage-{> sometimes things don't work right
<Lurner> I opened a terminal windows. then    cd /usr/bin   then minicom and I got the message cannot open/dev/tty8  how can I pre-configure Minicom to open the modem or the serial port ?
<hendrixski> Savage: like what?
<Savage-{> something to do with the vmware drivers on some apps
<Savage-{> I'm trying to remember
<gop> !usenet
<maxagaz> is there a deb somewhere for sopcast ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> jmworx: with each release starting as a snapshot of debian sid, then you're also saying that few bugs in debian are ever being fixed
<Savage-{> I tried to use something one time and it didn't work under vmware
<Gothfunc> i've just installed jre, and the 'jar' command doesn't seem to exist.  how do i run jar files?
<gop> !newsgroup
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<hendrixski> Savage, quicken doesn't use drivers as far as I know
<VolkerOS> Gothfunc: java
<Frogzoo> Savage-{: the biggest issue is the limited memory space of a vm
<humblerodent> Hi, I have installed my NVidia driver using the official install file instead of the .deb from the repos.  It works fine, but each time I reboot the computer, X will not start unless I reinstall the driver....anyone know what could be causing this?  TIA
<gop> what a good ubuntu gnome client for newsgroup
<Lurner> I know a lot about usenet but I can't find the orginal question.. who asked what. you can pvt msg me
<doojin> Does anybody know how to make usplash choose to draw at 1024x768?
<Frogzoo> gop: pan
<jmworx> tritium: What I mean is that bugs are reported against Dapper (and Edgy) and are never being fixed.
<gop> !pan
<Savage-{> damn I can't remember
<VolkerOS> Gothfunc: java <command>
* Xenguy fetches a well-deserved Ubuntu branded beerski after a hard days labour :-)
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Gothfunc> VolkerOS: i thought it should go jar -i installation-file.jar
<Savage-{> i'll try it I guess
<gop> thanks
<phaedra> Lurner, You don't have to cd to any dir.  Configure minicom as root first...  jJust sudo minicom
<Gothfunc> or something
<hendrixski> jmworx:  you can open a case with Ubuntu support and getany bug moved up to the top of the list
<Frogzoo> jmworx: a lot of the bugs can only be fixed upstream, but the bug reports are forwarded upstream
<VolkerOS> Gothfunc: did you try java?
<jmworx> tritium: Some are actually not in sid, like the "feature" that allows any local user with no priviledge to crash a Dapper (and Edgy I think) machine. Been reported 6 months ago or so. Not fixed to this date.
<shrndegruv_> what about dump and pass columns in fstab?
<royel> tritium: jmworx: take it to offtopic :)   .... j/k please dont kick me :)
<hendrixski> Grogzoo:  Ubuntu works with upstream dev's too from what I understand
<shrndegruv_> /dev/sda2       /media/win_c    ntfs    defaults,umask=000      0       0
<Lurner> oh that worked.. cool.. thanks.
<shrndegruv_> thats what i have right now
<Gothfunc> VolkerOS: yes... Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: UltraMixer-2/0/11-linux/jar
<Lurner> who had that usenet question ?
<tritium> royel: ;)
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: thatll work   0  0 is fine
<TheDebugger> humblerodent: Try adding "nvidia" to /etc/modules
<VolkerOS> Gothfunc: jar -x?
<Gothfunc> VolkerOS: jar doesn't exist
<hendrixski> I still want to know if anyone has configured spellchecking in multiple languages in Firefox?
<Gothfunc> VolkerOS: though i have a feeling it SHOULD
<Gothfunc> VolkerOS: perhaps i need to restart? :s
<shrndegruv_> sweet that worked
<jmworx> Frogzoo: Many bugs are not upstream. Or if they are (e.g. I'm maintaining Speex), the update won't ever make it despite the patch being submitted *before* the release of Dapper!
<VolkerOS> Gothfunc: did you check that it was installed?
<shrndegruv_> dyrne -- thanx
<Pancakes> My computer hates me;(
<smo> hi
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: np
<Gothfunc> VolkerOS: jre is installed... surely jar comes with that? i can't find jar seperately
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: any luck?
<Pancakes> Afraid not
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: any erros?
<shrndegruv_> /dev/sda3           11706       12161     3662820   db  CP/M / CTOS / ..
<shrndegruv_> what is that?
<VolkerOS> errors*
<pavs_> how to kick a user from shell
<SoulPropagation> Jewfro-Macabbi: You're on IRC from your mobile?!
* ki-eye bangs head on keyboard
<jmworx> hendrixski: How do I get a bug moved up the list?
<royel> pavs_: kill their tty
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: not sure :/
<shrndegruv_> and whats hpfs?
<ki-eye> note to self.. network card doesn't work so well when not seated in moboard
<Xenguy> pavs_: slay
<StoneNote> jmworx, sorry but your whole rant reminds me of the guy who was complaining how unstable his bxo had gotten and when I asked what he was running he replied "Windows 95".  Eventually the fixes aren't sent back down the chain and if you want them, you need to upgrade to the newest release. windows, linux, bsd. it applies to all of them.
* Gothfunc sighs
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, just the same mystery blinking dash of doom:/
<hendrixski> jmworx: if you open a case they can give a bug more priority, after all, you're paying for it.  Just ask them :)
<pavs_> slay?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: trying to think what could be the cause...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> SoulPropagation, it's my primary connection, even dial up doesn't work out here....
<pavs_> how do i find their tty i only pts/0 and pts/1
<Xenguy> pavs_: apt-get install slay
<dyrne> shrndegruv_: a file system but.. i dont know why its there
<shrndegruv_> wierd
<smo> anyone here tried vista?? i have (again) problems with it to make shares between my ubuntu and vista...
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I think I should try deleting the partition then trying agian
<Xenguy> pavs_: kills users based on userid IIRC
<Pancakes> again*
<SoulPropagation> Jewfro-Macabbi: wireless DUN? Or are you texting us
<StoneNote> smo, not me.
<pavs_> getting slay now
<royel> StoneNote: not to argue, but Dapper is supposed to have LTS, which means bugs, security etc.. upgrading should not be required as there is no new LTS release yet
<shrndegruv_> its taking up less than 500 blocks
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: that would be the last thing to do, but that would for sure clear the problem... i'm thinking if grub is reading the correct partition
<shrndegruv_> so i dont worry
<shrndegruv_> maybe unused space
<smo> k stone
<jmworx> hendrixski: No, I'm not paying for it. I just thought I'd help by trying to fix year-old bugs and things like that.
<bobbyyu> How do I use the ubotu
<StoneNote> royel, Dapper 6.06 LTS does.  Dapper 6.10 does not.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> SoulPropagation, I'm dialing into EDGE using a USB cable and the phone's built in modem.
<pavs_> slay is awesome worked :)
<Xenguy> pavs_: you can configure slay to do it's duty with insults too (IIRC)
<royel> StoneNote: 6.10 is edgy, not dapper
<StoneNote> 6.06.1
<vnux> hi, how can I write in kanji on linux?
<Gothfunc> VolkerOS: it's "java -jar <file>"
<hendrixski> :smo yeah, I tried it... it's not as coolas it promises to be
<SoulPropagation> Jewfro-Macabbi: pwn.
<StoneNote> you're right.
<jmworx> StoneNote: Than what's the LTS supposed to mean?
<[R] eaper> i need help with my ati card, i have the latest drivers, but take a look http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<tonyyarusso> jmworx: long term support
<VolkerOS> Gothfunc:  ahh! knew java was somewhere in there
<Jewfro-Macabbi> SoulPropagation, pwn?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, How do I remove the partition?
<jmworx> tonyyarusso: I think you missed the first part of the conversation :-)
<tonyyarusso> jmworx: Probably :)
<Pancakes> I think I'm just going to give up for now.
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: if it's a clean install i would just reinstall everything just to make sure...
<jmworx> I think this is a good example of how things are working: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/speex/+bug/19482
<tritium> jmworx: then get busy fixing!
<jmworx> So is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/52600 but it's set to private (despite the bug being there for ages now)
<royel> Pancakes: take a break, you might consider trying to reinstall from livecd again :(   often if I have trouble with an install thats sometiems the easiest route for me
<quaal> why is it that beryl is still on my computer when i've sudo apt-get remove beryl
<Frogzoo> jmworx: you did read the mention of #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<vnux> quaal, uh maybe emerald?
<smo> exact hendrixski
<jmworx> tritium: It's been fixed more than a year ago (before the Dapper release). Just hasn't actually made it in yet!
<smo> not so cool...
<smo> prefer xp lol
<hendrixski> quaal, all of beryl, you may have a bunch of stuff to uninstall
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: try doing an install from the alternative cd
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: instead of the livecd
<smo> i just see by google smb2 for vista for smb replacement
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: that usually solves an problems...
<quaal> hendrixski, vnux, i can still open beryl settings manager
<jmworx> Frogzoo: Yes, but I believe fixing bugs should be considered "on topic". Or did I miss something?
<Azul> quaal, beryl loves you
<royel> Pancakes: what he just said sounds like good advice
<quaal> Azul, thanks.
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, just called a freind, he'll be making me a copy.
<moquist> I'm running Feisty on a brand-new MacBook. I'm trying to change the right and middle-click settings, and I've found several references to dev/mac_hid/mouse_button2_keycode, but mac_hid doesn't exist under my /proc/sys/dev/, and sysctl isn't happy when I try to set it in sysctl.conf. Any suggestions?
<hendrixski> quaal, how about sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager ?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: aweomse
<Pancakes> For now, at least. How do I remove partition?
<quaal> hendrixski, did that one too
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: i had problems with the livecd
<hendrixski> oh
<Azul> quaal, welcome, call me for any other issues
<hendrixski> hhhmmm, don't knowthen
<quaal> Azul, will do
<royel> jmworx: its off-topic, unless your helping someone to work-around one.. IMO
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: the alternative solved a lot of issues, especially with AMD systems
<quaal> it doesnt show up in add/remove programs either
<quaal> nothing from beryl does
<subrosian> question for peoples, If I am using a laptop with two PCMCIA network cards, one wired, one wireless. Is there a better utility/thingy to handle hotswaping the two without rebooting
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I'll try that, but I think I should remove the partition right now.
<hendrixski> well, Beryl isn't supported, so Canonical has an excuse
<Pancakes> Do I need to use CD to remove/delete the partition?
<vnux> quaal, kill all instances of beryl before removing it?  I dunno..
<moquist> I'm running Feisty on a brand-new MacBook. I'm trying to change the behavior of the F-keys to default to F1, F2, etc., and require fn+F1, etc. to do the special things. I've changed fnmode in pommed.conf and stopped and started pommed with no luck. Any suggestions?
<royel> Pancakes: you can leave that partition, it wont hurt anything
<bkudria> I just posted a new version of my 'snippit' app - a script to type text snippets for you quickly.  Now with in-place replacement support!  I'd appreciate any feedback! http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52197
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: right
<kapnkrunch> subrosian, u probably have to recompile the kernel to handle that
<Pancakes> royel, won't it use up space?
<subrosian> kapnkrunch: please explain?
<hendrixski> alright, maybe some of the new guys can help me now:
<royel> Pancakes: yeah, but if your going to reinstall with teh alternate, you can address that space at that time
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: it will, but if you plan on using it again soon, you can leave it
<hendrixski> multilingual support in firefox?
<hendrixski> anyone?
<dyrne> subrosian: you should be able to just plug/unplugg without issue. the old will be taken down and new brought up
<Trini|Dreaming|T> My god!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> hendrixski, it's in the options
<Trini|Dreaming|T> This still is the Stumbleupon Irc server right?
<subrosian> dyrne: it doesnt seem to, I unplug the wireless card, wait a minute, and put the wired one in, it still thinks it is wireless
<killux> how can i change the font color on the panels?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I'd feel better if I removed it right now, then did it again.
<kapnkrunch> subrosian, in general, hotswapping is something handled by the kernel so if ain't supported already w/in it, u'll have to either recompile the kernel to enable it or find the module to compile into it
<hendrixski> JewFro... I have two languages showing in options
<hendrixski> but the spell check for the other doesn't work :(
<VolkerOS> ok
<Jewfro-Macabbi> hendrixski, edit, preferences, advanced, languages...
<royel> Pancakes: honestly, your just putting yourself thru more trouble than you should, it wont hurt a thing
<subrosian> kapnkrunch: it DOES do it, but I have to plug and unplug it a few times (sometimes) and sometimes I need to enable and disable it before it goes away when I pull it out)
<Savage-{> subrosian: google - howto <your-distro-type> kernel compile
<hendrixski> aaaahhhhh. Ok
<hendrixski> Thanks Jewfro
<hendrixski> I see where I was doing it wrong.
<Savage-{> subrosian: nm
<Savage-{> subrosian: it should be setup right then
<Savage-{> subrosian: you need network manager
<Savage-{> there is a networkmanager package that handles wireless and wired connections
<kapnkrunch> subrosian, keep in mind that hotswapping is relatively new concept and it's not a very easy task in windows even
<kapnkrunch> i think Savage-{ just answered subrosian's question
* kapnkrunch was answering the hotswapping issue though
<subrosian> Savage-{: Do you think network manager will do a better job then the gnome networking thingy
<Savage-{> subrosian: yes
<Savage-{> subrosian: I use it at work on my thinkpad
<cdemwel1> hello
<subrosian> Savage-{: can the two run together, or must I remove the other one first
<shaowhite> Ubuntu
<cdemwel1> does ubuntu offer academic support options like RHEL does?
<hendrixski> Jewfro...Nope.. still doesn't work...
<Savage-{> subrosian: works with the laptop wifi and wired
<cdemwel1> My university currently uses red hat, which costs $30/annum/workstation in support as far as I can tell
<Savage-{> subrosian: I think you select it in the options
<cdemwel1> however, the installations are buggy, old, and generally horrible
<ismail> guys how do i configure the screen resolution?
<cdemwel1> not suprising since RHEL is a pain to administer from what I can see
<tritium> !support | cdemwel1
<ubotu> cdemwel1: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<hendrixski> I switched edit-preferences-advanced-languages to have Polish on top of the list,then switched keyboard to polish, and it still doesn't spellcheck :(
<cdemwel1> yes, looked there thanks
<VolkerOS> my big mac got pwned by the bag
<cdemwel1> just didn't see any mention of academic pricing
<Savage-{> subrosian: I don't have a wireless in range when i'm at work but I do when I'm at home but I haven't brought my laptop home in a while so I can't remember specifically, I jsut know that network manager is the way to go
<cdemwel1> I thought perhaps I wasn't seeing it
<Pancakes> Thanks for all the help VolkerOS.
<subrosian> Savage-{: last question, (uve been very helpful), are there any better drivers or utilities for the network chipset that starts with an "o" (i forgot its name)
<oritemis> good night ppl
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: any time, let me know if you have any more trouble
<kapnkrunch> cdemwel1, ubuntu is completely free. if anything, just use edubuntu
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: the alternative CD should help...
<cdemwel1> well I know that it's free, but they'll mention the support subscription they get from RH
<jmworx> tritium: Just curious, is there a process to get a package *removed* from Ubuntu (universe).
<Savage-{> subrosian: networking drivers shouldn't be an issue
<kapnkrunch> subrosian, linux should be able to handle multiple ethernet cards since it's a server os ffs
<ismail> guys how do i configure the screen resolution?
<cdemwel1> and I know that Canonical offers support, but at $250/year/workstation it's not really competitive
<Pancakes> If it doesn't, I'm just going to scrap linux, and stick with winblows:/
<oritemis> I have a pocket pc and want to sync it with google calendar. Would I use evolution as midle tier, or there are a way to do this directly?
<Savage-{> subrosian: I'm probably not the best guy for that
<StoneNote> cdemwel1, http://www.ubuntu.com/support  there is a list of partners and a marketplace you can purchase support from
<tritium> jmworx: not in place, no
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: it should ;)
<Savage-{> subrosian: eth0 works for me all the time
<cdemwel1> I see
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: what you could do is consider another distro
<jmworx> tritium: Anything you can suggest to achieve that?
<royel> cdemwel1: I am almost positive they offer an support system as well, but most of us in here are not qualified to discuss it, you need to try an find a contact person to get academic pricing support info.
<astrobit> when i start gnome, theres always a brown background only while the boot slash is being loaded....how can i change the color of that background?
<tritium> jmworx: no.  Why would we want that?
<subrosian> Savage-{: and kapnkrunch, it works pretty well, except it cant search for wifi, and is sluggish sometimes
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, know any better ones?
<cdemwel1> royel, I certainly will if I need to; I figured someone here might know whether or not what I'm talking about actually exists
<Pancakes> I have knoppix 5.1, suse, and ubuntu on my desk.
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: you can try Kubuntu, also SuSE (which pretty GUI orientated)
<Pancakes> Not sure if the suse works
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: also CentOS
<royel> cdemwel1: it does, we just dont know the details well enough to quote anything
<cdemwel1> woo
<_pHI_> hey, i just installed 6.06.1 server. I was wondering how to set up unattended upgrades of the server... is all i need to do an apt-get install unattended-upgrades? when will the updates happen? does it write a cron job?
<cdemwel1> sweet.
<kapnkrunch> subrosian, u mean that wifi is slow? well... wifi is always slow...
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: these two links might help you decide: http://www.osdir.com and http://www.distrowatch.com
<aeenima> trying to compile something that requires libfaac-dev, when i go to install libfaac-dev it gives an error:   Depends: libmp4-dev but it is not installable.  any ideas?
<cdemwel1> I'll say there's likely to be something, and leave it there
<oritemis> I have a pocket pc and want to sync it with google calendar. Would I use evolution as midle tier, or there are a way to do this directly?
<hendrixski> oh well... I'll try the language support in Firefox again tomorrow :(
<Savage-{> subrosian: blame the vendors and microsoft for that
<jmworx> tritium: The speex package (not libspeex1) is broken on x86 and segfaults on startup 100% of the time. The problem has been fixed a long time ago and a patch posted. Nobody's willing to apply. This is only damaging the image of Speex for no reason. I'd like the package removed.
<hendrixski> thanks, g'night
<royel> Pancakes: what version of Suse?
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, won't load. I'm having internet problems:/
<Pancakes> Let me check
<subrosian> kapnkrunch: not slow... sluggish... It seems that sometimes I have to disconnect and reconnect to make it work properly. Like the driver doesn't initiate properly sometimes
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: :(
<Pancakes> Doesn't say.
<tritium> jmworx: it would be better to request that the patch be applied
<jmworx> jmworx: Sorry, I meant on x86-64, not x86.
<kapnkrunch> Savage-{, sooner or later, people will switch over to linux, it's only a matter of time
<aeenima> libmp4 is supposed to be libmp4v2-dev can i somehow change the dependencies?!
<oritemis> don't anyone had tryied that?
<jmworx> tritium: I did that, several time, months ago.
<Pancakes> He just wrote Suse Live/Installation Cd
<tritium> removing a package that can be fixed makes absolutely no sense
<Trixsey> package to handle rar/zip in Ubuntu?
<Trixsey> you guys know any?
<jmworx> tritium: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/speex/+bug/19482
<jrib> !rar | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Savage-{> kapnkrunch: I hope so kinda
<Timw> hey guys
<tritium> jmworx: I saw it.
<Timw> i have  a question
<royel> Pancakes: I used Suse for a while, it's a good alternative to Ubuntu .. if you must :)
<Trixsey> jrib, how about zip? :/
<ismail> guys how do i configure the screen resolution?
<Timw> i am trying to open a nsv file
<dyrne> subrosian: sure it isnt just an issue with network manager?
<jrib> Trixsey: click the link :)
<alex__> i installed ubuntu about 2 weeks ago and now the computer has slowed down during boot up and opening programs
<tritium> ismail: there is a configuraton applet
<Pancakes> I'll put it into consideration
<jmworx> tritium: So? Yes it can be fixed, but it's clear it's not going to. I'd like it removed.
<subrosian> well, thanks all, uve led me in the right direction, I'm going to go try network manager and screw around with the card a bit :)
<Azul> fedora is a better alternative
<Savage-{> kapnkrunch: I would like support but I do like the freedom and no viruses benefit
<aeenima> can anyone help me resolve a bug in package dependencies?
<ismail> its missing a lot of resolutions
<tritium> jmworx: thanks for sharing your opinion
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: it's very GUI orientated, with focus on KDE mainly. Very easy and straightforward... backed by Novell
<oritemis> strange, why noone answers me? My question is silly?
<kapnkrunch> Savage-{, same here
<jmworx> tritium: It's not an opinion, it's a request.
<royel> !resolution | ismail
<Savage-{> subrosian: you on a laptop?
<ubotu> ismail: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_pHI_> any ideas/howto do the unattended-upgrades??
<Timw> or download one but i want to open it with mplayer rather than totem now i click other but i don't really understand the filesystem
<Azul> oritemis, either no one knows, or no one cares
<Timw> where do i go to find the program mplayer
<VolkerOS> ALL: brb, gotta go re-rack some servers
<ismail> ok thanks
<aeenima> can anyone help me resolve a bug in package dependencies?  Is it possible?
<seamus7> Anyone do regular backups to an external hard drive? what method or program do you use?
<subrosian> Savage-{: yeah, IBM A21m (700mhz 256 ram) running xubuntu
<Savage-{> Timw: console: apt-get install mplayer mplayer-gui
<Pancakes> VolkerOS, I have like no experence with *nix, only experence I have is an irc shell:/
<kapnkrunch> seamus7, use cron
<jmworx> tritium: I mean seriously, you consider that acceptable to ship something 100% broken and not be willing to fix it?
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: check out http://www.distrowatch.com when your inet gets better
<ismail> im missing the 1280X1024
<aeenima> is there any way i can force a package to install if the dependency is incorrect?
<Savage-{> subrosian: cool I like IBM lately
<VolkerOS> Pancakes: they give you and explanation of each distro...
<seamus7> Timw: to install you could do 'sudo aptitude install mplayer'
<VolkerOS> Pancakes:  give me a sec, have some servers i gotta go mess with
<Jewfro-Macabbi> royel, I used Suse for a while, a prefer debian based distros as apt is far superior to rpm in terms of ease.
<Trixsey> How do I compress files to zip with the archive manager? I only managed .tar.gz
<Timw> yea i installed it
<zorthos> Im wondering if any one can point me to a site that will detail how to recover a password using a live cd in ubuntu?
<royel> Jewfro-Macabbi: same here!
<Timw> the problem is opening it with firefox right off the bat
<Trixsey> nvm
<tritium> jmworx: it's not a matter of being unwilling.  It's a matter of limited resources.  There are around 20,000 packages, and nowhere near that many MOTUs and developers.
<Trixsey> worked now :p
<subrosian> Savage-{: its doing the job, I found it in the trash, replaced the harddrive, ram, battery, keyboard, powersupply, added network cards, etc
<aeenima> anyone know?
<alex__> has anyone experienced slow performance after ubuntu install?
<royel> Jewfro-Macabbi: if Suse had apt, I'd never have left .. shh!
<Savage-{> subrosian: lol
<subrosian> Savage-{: screen worked, and thats all I cared about, everything else I either had laying around, or I could get cheap
<seamus7> kapnkrunch: i assume thats a task scheduler command in bash .... do you mean to use cron to copy files to a backup folder and maybe tar them?
<jmworx> tritium: Then remove it. I'm fine with that and at least people will be downloading a version that works from the website.
<Savage-{> subrosian: better than nothing
<oritemis> Azul: I am not asking what OS is better, or any other silly question, just if there are some sync tool for pocket pc and google calendar thru ubuntu, or if I should use evolution as middle tier. I don't think this is silly.
<bimberi> jmworx: Have you emailed the ubuntu-devel ML?
<royel> !root | zorthos this might provide you with enough info to get you started
<ubotu> zorthos this might provide you with enough info to get you started: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jmworx> bimberi: I've emailed pretty much everyone, including that.
<zorthos> royel thanks
<royel> zorthos: I hope it helps
<zorthos> ubotu thanks
<richduhrm> how do i see how many gigs i have left on linux drive without using qtparted?
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Timw> seamus, i already install mplayer throught the add/remove programs, i just want to be able to open it right off of firefox
<tritium> jmworx: please quit bothering me with this issue
<bimberi> jmworx: I see.  No wonder you're harping :|
<Azul> oritemis, i never said it was + i don't have the answer
<kapnkrunch> seamus7, yeah, or just have cron run a script
<aeenima> trying to compile something that requires libfaac-dev, when i go to install libfaac-dev it gives an error:   Depends: libmp4-dev but it is not installable.  THe dependency is incorrect, its supposed to be libmp4v2-dev.  any ideas how to fix the dependency?
<dyrne> richduhrm: most people do df -h
<kelsin> richduhrm: "df" in a term
<richduhrm> ok cool
<subrosian> Savage-{: now the joke is that my company gave me a Dell Latitude D620 and I rarely EVER use it
<seamus7> kapnkrunch: i wonder what the best compression is?
<Azul> oritemis, i'm just telling you what it means when no one replies to you
<oritemis> Azul: I see. Thank you anyway for care to answer me.
<Savage-{> subrosian: oh btw, you need to # out the /etc/network/interfaces devices before using network manager
<kapnkrunch> seamus7, to get it to actually back to a cd/dvd, u'll actually need something less primitive
<kapnkrunch> *up
<smo> damn vista : ipconfig -> ipv4...192.168.11  and just 2 lines later ipv4 again ip 192.168.1.30 and i can ping them from another pc!!!
<smo> wtf
<richduhrm> thnx dyrne
<smo> 192.168.1.11*
<Sisodiya> Hi, I m new to UBUNTU.. please tell me which software i should use for burnung CD
<seamus7> kapnkrunch: i have external usb hard drives so i dont' have to do any burning ... i may not backup any of my / directories ... probably just my /home folder
<justdave> I'm using x11vnc so I can view the same thing on a VNC client that's on the screen currently, and I'm finding that the vncserver isn't sending the content of the screen in certain video modes (perhaps OpenGL?)  anyone have any ideas if there's X11 settings I can change to make everything still draw on the remote screen?
<oritemis> Azul: Is the forty day I came here. Did a question and no one even answer.
<kapnkrunch> seamus7, i usually prefer zip only cuz i generally go between windows, but otherwise, i don't know
<dyrne> Sisodiya: overwhelmingly most people like to install k3b
<kapnkrunch> seamus7, if it's to a usb drive, then u're fine
<dyrne> Sisodiya: but you can burn using your file manager i believe
<Sisodiya> thmks
<jmworx> tritium: To get back to my original question (which was *not* to complain), what would be the best way to get the package removed?
* ki-eye curses a lot
<kelsin> Sisodiya: gnomebaker is also a option
<Azul> oritemis, hard luck
<subrosian> Savage-{: good to know, im going to go screw around with it, Ill be back later if/when I have another issue :) Thanks very much :)
<tritium> jmworx: I told you, there is no process for that, nor is it the right approach
<oritemis> Azul: I hope so.
<kapnkrunch> seamus7, all u have to do is make sure that the usb drive is in the computer at the time of the scheduled back up
<Savage-{> subrosian: after you do that in console: ifconfig - to see if how many network interfaces are loaded and ifdown them and then ifup.  ifdown eth0 for example then ifup eth0
<Azul> oritemis, people who answer are a lot less than people who ask
<VolkerOS> back
<Azul> oritemis, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jmworx> tritium: If it was (e.g.) a copyright infringement, how would you handle it?
<oritemis> Azul: I am sure of that.
<royel> Sisodiya: I would recommend using Gnomebaker as a first option, since it won't require you to pull in all sorts of KDE libs
<VolkerOS> gone again. brb
<subrosian> Savage-{: got it
<oritemis> Azul: I will thank you!
<tritium> jmworx: it's not
<paras> channel, i have just debootstrap edgy , chrooted and installed x-server-xorg x-window-system with no problem.. but when i install gnome-core it left me with errors in configuraion due to dependencies.. help plz
<seamus7> kapnkrunch: ok yeah thx.. i may just do a dragndrop but i'm testing some backup packages in the repositories that do scheduled ones and compress
<TheDebugger> The only reason i have kdelibs on my system is Amarok :/
<jmworx> tritium: That's why I said "if".
<kapnkrunch> seamus7, w/e works
<tritium> jmworx: please drop it.
<jmworx> tritium: What would you do if someone was shipping a broken version of Ubuntu and refusing to stop or fix it?
<justdave> I know it's capable of rendering what's on the screen, because if I close the connection and reopen it, I get a shot of what's currently on the screen, it just doesn't update until I get to a screen that goes back to a different video mode
<seamus7> Timw: you want mplayer to be your firefox default plulgin for multimedia you come upon while browsing the internet OR do you mean something else?
<justdave> (or have the client request a complete refresh)
<Timw> seamus: all i want is to find the executable when opening a file in firefox
<vnux> im trying to install wlan-ng and I get asked for the pcmcia-cs source dir...where should that be located?
<seamus7> Timw: for the mplayer plugin for firefox see this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28Mplayer.29_with_plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Timw> like in windows when you open a file you go to program files->and the file name
<Timw> is there something like that for firefox
<Timw> in linux
<tritium> jmworx: nobody is _refusing_ to fix it.  Evidently you're refusing to quit harassing me.  Consider this your first Code of Conduct warning.
<royel> jmworx: I dont think tritium is a developer nor has teh power to change anything, your persistance no matter how admirable is also getting very tiresome to hear, so do us all a favor an give it a rest, send a formal complaint to Ubuntu if it matters that much to you
<Azul> Timw, don't expect linux to act like windows
<jrib> Timw: /usr/bin/mplayer
<Jewfro-Macabbi> oritemis, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7712, this maybe helpful, but not sure
<kelsin> Timw: most binaries are located in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin, you can type "whereis <programname>" in a terminal to find where it is located
<Timw> jrib, might have answer my wuestion
<aeenima> trying to compile something that requires libfaac-dev, when i go to install libfaac-dev it gives an error:   Depends: libmp4-dev but it is not installable.  THe dependency is incorrect, its supposed to be libmp4v2-dev.  any ideas how to fix the dependency?
<tritium> royel: I'm not a core developer, no.  I can only upload to universe.
<jmworx> royel: where do I send that?
<StoneNote> jmworx, http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-People/dp/0671723650
<royel> jmworx: I dont know off-hand, nor will I research it for you, I would start at ubuntu.com
<dkbg> wow linux installation sucks
<dkbg> Pancakes: you still here?
<Pancakes> Yes
<kondor21> just noticed on disto watch, 3000+ in the last month
<jmworx> StoneNote: Thanks, but I was at this stage last year. Now, I'm doing damage control
<VolkerOS> -Back
<seamus7> Timw: sorry yeah i think jrib answered your question
<Syrup> Yummy Pancakes and /me
<dkbg> when you get the blinking cursor (the "_") does it just stay blinking or does the screen turn totally blank?
<Savage-{> dkbg: depends on who is installing it
<oritemis> I have a pocket pc and want to sync it with google calendar. Would I use evolution as midle tier, or there are a way to do this directly?
<Pancakes> It keeps the "-" until I press a key.
<VolkerOS> dkbg:  i think she is just getting the _
<dkbg> damn
<oritemis> wow, sorry
<oritemis> wrong channel
<TECHWG> Hello people
<Azul> lol
<Timw> seamus: it okay
<dkbg> because when I first installed ubuntu I had a similar issue where my screen was just blank, it was my video card
<Timw> seamus: another question
<Savage-{> Linux = Not for Apes!
<TECHWG> i have some slight trouble i was wondering that you can help me with ?
<jrib> !ask | TECHWG
<ubotu> TECHWG: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Timw> i just installed ubuntu and i can't seem to write on a fat32 system where windows is stored
<TECHWG> ok lol
<aeenima> and pray someone answers..
<dkbg> Savage-{: well if people want it to reach "critical mass" its going to need to be :P
<dyrne> Timw: sure its not ntfs?
<Timw> seabus; is there anyway to unrestrict my writing priveledge
<tritium> jmworx: if it gets fixed upstream, it should get into debian sid, and it should get into an upcoming ubuntu release via a sync
<Timw> positive
<Azul> Timw, mount the thing
<seamus7> Timw: are you sure it's fat32 and not ntfs?
<Timw> all my ntfs this are all not even showing up on my desktop
<Savage-{> dkbg: i'm just joking really, but I don't care to be honest, I like it the way it is
<TECHWG> I have an Maudio Revolution 5.1 audio card, and it is not letting my my microphone work, i have onboard that i mess the settings up and im just confused
<dyrne> Timw: sorry for asking but its a common question here
<Azul> Timw, add the 'rw' option for your windows partition in /etc/fstab
<TECHWG> I tried to install a new alsa but it will not install
<justdave> jmworx: that sounds more like a trademark issue than a copyright one.
<aeenima> i thought the packaging in ubuntu was going to help resolve dependency problems i had in the past... =(
<dkbg> Savage-{: :)
<justdave> if Speex is a trademark
<aeenima> no such luck
<vnux> some compilation is asking me for kernel sources...what should I look for in apt-get to get them?  I have 2.6.17
<TECHWG> i really want to move away from microsoft for my primary and move ti ubuntu and use Xp in vmware i installed
<TECHWG> any ideas ?
<dkbg> operating systems suck in general for end users
<kuma> hi, my USB thumb drive got ionfected with a virus, Is there any antivirus I can run from Linux?
<zorthos> Is it possible to boot up from a ubuntu live cd. mount a file system then chrooting in to the new system?
<Timw> is that what they call mounting
<dyrne> vnux: apt-get install linux-source  will grab it i think. in feisty at least
<aeenima> im gonna ask one more time then i give up for now
<jrib> aeenima: apt-cache policy libfaac-dev
<Jewfro-Macabbi> kuma, clam-av
<Timw> azul: is that what they call mounting
<dkbg> agh whatever
<Azul> yes my friend
<aeenima> ah jrib =)
<vnux> oh thanks
<Timw> cool
<aeenima> u speak to me =)
<aeenima> heh
<Azul> that's mounting options thou
<jrib> aeenima: ?
<kuma> Jewfro-Macabbi: thanks, should I get it from the repository, or should I better download it?
<TECHWG>  Can anyone help me with my audio card issue?
<sharms> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Timw> azul, you gusy sorry for acking such basic question but i just need the terminolgy down so i can look it up online
<aeenima> jrib: so i can change it?
<jmworx> tritium: It's fixed upstream and it's actually fixed in Edgy. What I'm trying to do is getting it fixed in Dapper
<TECHWG> !ask
<Jewfro-Macabbi> kuma, should be in the repos, try "aptitude search clam" or "clam-av"
<jrib> aeenima: what is the output from that command?
<TECHWG> i did ask
<aeenima> err should i paste it all here?
<jrib> !pastebin | aeenima
<ubotu> aeenima: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Azul> Timw, look for 'mounting options /etc/fstab'
<kuma> Jewfro-Macabbi: ok, thanks
<TECHWG> i gave you a good typed description of my problem
<smo> use alsaconf (saved from debian ahaha)
<Azul> or maybe read write /etc/fstab
<Savage-{> "Can I ask  Question"... "I thingy isn't working right"... "Can you fix it"
<TECHWG> I have an Maudio Revolution 5.1 audio card, and it is not letting my my microphone work, i have onboard that i mess the settings up and im just confused
<tritium> jmworx: you've been bugging me about something that's fixed?  *sigh*
<smo> d know why this scipt has been removed from ubuntu very usefull
<VolkerOS> brb kernel panic
<seamus7> Timw: here's a good article about fstab and mounting and windows partitions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131
<jmworx> justdave: I did not register Speex as a trademark, but I have to admit that in this kind of situation I can sort of understand the asshole attitude Mozilla has with its trademark thing.
<Timw> seamus, thanks a bunch
<Savage-{> My*
<tritium> jmworx: language warning
<aeenima> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6978/
<jmworx> tritium: It's not fixed in Dapper, which people will keep installing for a while (isn't that the whole idea of LTS).
<TECHWG> any ideas ?
<jrib> aeenima: you're not using the package from the ubuntu repositories, that's why your dependencies are all messed up...
<aeenima> thats the only one...
<jrib> aeenima: so?
<jmworx> tritium: Just in case I was too vague: of course it's fixed upstream, since the maintainer
<aeenima> so what are u telling me?
<tritium> jmworx: I agree that it should be fixed in Dapper, given it's LTS status
<jrib> aeenima: I'm explaining why your dependencies can't be met.  If you use ubuntu repositories, it should "just  work"
<TECHWG> Who here is really good with ubuntu, and has MSN who can give me some help about my audio problem ?
<jmworx> tritium: but can you tell me how?
<tritium> jmworx: I'll try to work it
<jmworx> tritium: thanks
<vegasmcpc> does anybody happen to know the command that will show the uuid of a device?
<aeenima> can i somehow tell it to use the correct package name as a dependency or am i out of luck?
<kondor21> if i mount a drive to a directory then it over writes the files (or hides em) if I bind does it do the same thing?
<vegasmcpc> or better yet, could anybody walk me through adding my new raid 5 array to my /etc/fstab?
<jrib> aeenima: you can edit the source package that you have there.  But why would you?  Just use the ubuntu packages
<vegasmcpc> the walkthrough i found ignores the /etc/fstab thing
<TheGhost> Ok guys, I got a question for ya
<tritium> jmworx: it's in universe, so I'll try to address it
<TECHWG> Oh irc is not the help i need
<aeenima> jrib: but at this point...  im wondering how to resolve it.  remove the alternate repository?
<bigredradio> vegasmcpc, what are you unsure about with /etc/fstab
<jrib> aeenima: yes
<kondor21> !bind
<TheGhost> My laptop has a wireless card in it, Network Manager sees the network, but has no bars, and cannot connect
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<aeenima> im sure i added it at some point to get some apps installed that were not in the ubuntu repository.
<aeenima> ill try removing it.
<aeenima> tty
<aeenima> ty
<TheGhost> Anyone have any ideas?
<patbam> hi, are the directories added to the "Places" menu accessible as a file somehow?
<Beverage> Hello helpful people! I did "chmod -R 777 /var/www" i want to know how I can undo it and put it back to the original anyone know?
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: there isn't really an "undo" for stuff like that...
<VolkerOS> fsck master deluxe
<aegisthis> yo
<Beverage> tonyyarusso, hmm okay maybe there is something else wrong, when i try to open files in firefox it asks me if i want to download them, php and apache are installed properly
<TheGhost> So, anyone have an idea as to what my problem is?
<patbam> i looked in ~/.gnome2 but i didn't see anything like "bookmarks.xml" or anything along those lines
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: Those are completely unrelated, afaik.  I've heard of the second thing before - try searching bugs on LP
<Sluff> Any IMAC ubuntu users here???
<royel> Beverage: you can use the same command to change the permissions to something with less priviledges, or go in an change each files permission manually..  but there is no UNDO button..
<jrib> patbam: /home/jrib/.gtk-bookmarks  maybe?
<aeenima> jrim: now a new error, do you think my dependencies are totally out of wack now?
<TheGhost> My laptop has a wireless card in it, Network Manager sees the network, but has no bars, and cannot connect
<tritium> jmworx: which packages are affected?  Simply speex?
<jrib> aeenima: pastebin the error
<patbam> jrib: thanks... hmm,  i don't seem to have a .gtk-boomarks
<patbam> er, yeah i do
<patbam> heh
<patbam> jrib: nice, that's it. gracias
<jrib> patbam: for the record, I just crated a bookmark with a name like oiusdfaoiuds and grepped for it :)
<aeenima> jrim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6979/
<aeenima> err jrib sorry
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, try checking /etc/network/interfaces
<jmworx> tritium: Only Speex. libspeex is fine
<tritium> jmworx: okay, thanks.
<TheGhost> gksudo gedit
<TheGhost> ?
<jmworx> i.e. it's only a universe issue
<Beverage> thanks all
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, yeah sudo gedit
<chipbuddy> hello chaps
<jrib> aeenima: I'm guessing you have the libfaac0 from the outside repo installed?
<TheGhost> ok, now what am I looking for?
<chipbuddy> i'd just like to say 1) i'm a total noob and 2) i just successfully partitioned and mounted a new hard drive
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, what do you have for primary network interface?
<Beverage> tonyyarusso, wanna explain more about bugs in LP?
<aeenima> jrib: probably, see im trying to get the latest version of kino compiled/installed... the kino package on the ubuntu repsitory is too old and has bugs.. ive probably made a mess now
<TheGhost> um, how would I find that out?
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: Sure.  Most of the info is in here:
<tonyyarusso> !bugs | Beverage
<ubotu> Beverage: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Beverage> okay thankyoyu
<jrib> aeenima: try sudo apt-get install libfaac0=1.24clean-0ubuntu4  to downgrade
<tritium> jmworx: right
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, is there any info in the file you opened?
<TheGhost> yes
<TheGhost> plenty
<aeenima> jrib: k thanks
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: You can search for relevant terms to see if anyone's filed something ("firefox php" might be a good start)  Hopefully someone will have posted a fix.
<brendan_> Hello. i am trying to install Beryl on a inspiron 6000 laptop running a fresh install of 6.10 (updated). it has a "ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300] " card in it. I followed the instructions on this website "http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html". The problem i am having is that when i select beryl as my window manager the borders on the windows flash and nothing happens. Running "beryl-xgl"
<brendan_>  returns the error "beryl-xgl: No composite extension".
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, hang on I'm searching for better info
<TheGhost> ok, thank you for your helping
<aeenima> oh lord its removing cinellera and all sorts of other stuff =(
<TheGhost> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu
<smo> with ati disable aiglx in xorg use xgl with compsite disabled in the xorg.conf brendan
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, what kind of card is this? Here's the main networking wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices
<TheGhost> I have no idea, it's integrated
<brendan_> smo. how do i disable aiglx?
<jrib> aeenima: you're suppose top check what it tells you it is going to do before press yes :/
<`Jessie|lap> hey
<chipbuddy> is there some primer i can look at that will tell me about permissions and groups and users... i want to start organizing my hard drives and media and users... but i want to know the "right" way to do it... and not just munge my way through things
<jrib> !permissions | chipbuddy
<ubotu> chipbuddy: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<`Jessie|lap> isn't there a way to do wpa-psk in ubuntu right from the gui?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, okay, you need someone with more knowledge, I did figure out how to get my connection working by wading through that wiki though.
<aeenima> jrib: lol oh well heheh it did resolve the issue though, so now i was able to install the library it couldnt prior.  at this point ill just put back what i need that was uninstalled
<TheGhost> okey dokey
<smo> in  Identifier      "Default Layout" section
<smo> write
<TheGhost> i'll poke around then
<aeenima> jrib: thanks for the help mate, ill fight with it from here.  appreciate it
<jrib> aeenima: np
<`Jessie|lap> anyone?
<TheGhost> thank you for your help
<`Jessie|lap> !wpa-psk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa-psk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smo> Option "aiglx" "false"
<smo> then at the end of xorg.conf use Section "extensions" Option "Composite" "Disable" EndSection
<snowman3388> hello?
<tritium> jmworx: there is a stable release update (SRU) waiting for MOTU verification.  The issue is that we need to find a few motus to test it on 6.06 amd64, which is the hard part
<smo> motu soundcards?
<snowman3388> I need help editing my /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<tritium> smo: no
<smo> ok
<StoneNote> MOTU's are a team of universe maintainers who have upload privileges and maintain packages that are kept in the universe area of Ubuntu
<TheGhost> My laptop has a wireless card in it, Network Manager sees the network, but has no bars, and cannot connect
<snowman3388> anyone?
<smo> i see
<hitmanWilly> snowman3388: whats the prob?
<snowman3388> oh thanks
<snowman3388> uh
<tritium> jmworx: you see that last message?
<smo> too far or bad settings on the ap theghost
<snowman3388> I've been trying to take out a hard drive but it keeps coming up with an error 21 or error 17
<brendan_> I made the changes and running beryl-xgl still results in "No composite extension
<brendan_> beryl-xgl: No composite extension
<brendan_> "
<snowman3388> I put the drive back in but it's still doing it
<smo> is ur 3d working normally brendan
<smo> without xgl or anything
<brendan_> glxgears gives a nice smooth animation
<tritium> !enter | brendan_
<ubotu> brendan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<`Jessie|lap> i tried to install network-manager-gnome but now it says it cannot find some required resources
<brendan_> sorry
<smo> use fglrx or radeon driver?
<brendan_> fglrx
<smo> whats the resulat of fglrxinfo?
<smo> result
<mnp> rage.net
<snowman3388> hitman?
<royel> tritium: I seen it, but I honestly am just glad he seems to have dropped it :)
<hitmanWilly> hold up
<snowman3388> no problem
<tritium> royel: ;)
<brendan_> the result is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6980/
<smo> wait
<fiddo> it 6.1 ok to run on a P 2 128MB ?
<pablo_> Hola
<pablo_> Saluton
<pablo_> Hello
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<smo> ok good brendan
<smo> paste your xorg.conf
<Fifoxez> how do i install ubuntu on a specific partition of a hard drive? the IDE is only giving me the option to resize the first partition to create space
<jrshannon> join #ubuntu-doc
<VolkerOS> bots are so smart
<brendan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6981/  is my xorg.conf file
<smo> ok
<Fifoxez> can i seriously not install this distro on a specific partition?
<smo> seems right
<smo> sure xgl is running?
<royel> Fifoxez: should be able to manually set it
<brendan_> smo: how can i check?
<fiddo> hello, is it acceptable to install ubuntu on a pentium2 with 128MB ?
<smo> ps -a | grep xgl
<royel> !alternate | fiddo I would chose this
<ubotu> fiddo I would chose this: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<brendan_> fiddo: my friend installed ubuntu on a toughbook p2. 192mb ram. she said it was bearable but she preffers fluxbox or something more lightweight.
<royel> fiddo: the alternate install cd is recommended for machines that are a bit "underpowered"
<brendan_> smo: nothing comes up
<smo> ps -aux | grep xgl or Xgl d remember
<smo> sorry
<tarelerulz> How easy is bit torrent that easy with Ubuntu?
<smo> use deluge for torrent it s nice ( for me)
<Xenguy> tarelerulz: yah, but then there is protecting your IP
<smo> gnomefiles.org search deluge
<gop> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<brendan_> Xgl   xgld    Xgld  all return nothing
<VolkerOS> torrents are much faster in ubuntu, that's my impression
<Xenguy> tarelerulz: unless that doesn't matter for you
<smo> how do you start xgl?
<brendan_> 'beryl-xgl'
<smo> ok i see
<brendan_> and through the diamond menu.
<smo> ah ok
<smo> pm me
<Dr_willis> fiddo,  it may take a long time to install.  and use the alt.install cd. not the live-cd
<bushblows> and ideas on how to kill a proccess stuck in 1/0 wait , I have tried " kill pid, kill -INT pid, kill -KILL pid, kill -9 pid, and even ps -ef to kill it parent
<smo> look your pm brendan
<bushblows> and no matter what i get nothing
<Jewfro-Macabbi> bushblows pkill "program name"
<royel> bushblows: you could pull the cord :)
<bushblows> pkill didnt work
<bushblows> the proccess is in state D
<valehru> Finally got ndiswrapper working with bcm4310!  yahoo.  Is there any disadvantage to using ndiswrapper?
<bushblows> its k3b cd/dvd burning software
<Jewfro-Macabbi> my only idea, sorry
<Xenguy> bushblows: killall (in linux only)
<Xenguy> ?
<bushblows> its cool thanks
<_fiddo_> Dr_willis, OK. ill use the 'alternate' version - but will it be slow?
<Dr_willis> _fiddo_,  you proberly should use a very minimal window manager.. like xfce, or fluxbox
<bushblows> yup none of those are working, I am going with the pulling of the cord method
<Xenguy> bushblows: with sudo of course
<brendan_> smo: i have a window open.
<nano> <Xenguy> test
<smo> ?
<Xenguy> nano: ack
<nano> thanks
<smo> type Xgl :1 in a terminal to see
<bushblows> ya sudo and still nothing
<bushblows> i dont get how it froze this hardcore
<brendan_> a window opened
<smo> grey?
<brendan_> yup. like when x starts
<Xenguy> brendan_: dapper, or edgy ?
<smo> good
<smo> yeah
<bushblows> later
<bushblows> thanks
<TheGhost> My laptop has a wireless card in it, Network Manager sees the network, but has no bars, and cannot connect
<brendan_> 6.10
<TheGhost> the network is extremely close , so it's not range
<Xenguy> brendan_: whoops, meant bushblows
<smo> need 2 things brendan
<smo> add a xgl entry to your gdm
<smo> brendan
<brendan_> how do i do that? where does the text file go and what goes into it
<bigredradio> TheGhost, did you configure the ssid properly
<smo> type udo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<smo> firest
<smo> first*
<TheGhost> how do you mean
<brendan_> its there.
<smo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6983/
<bigredradio> TheGhost, A wireless network has a name. essid or ssid as it can be known
<smo> copy it in
<TheGhost> Mine's called Network
<brendan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6984/
<brendan_> thats what was there
<brendan_> i replaced it
<smo> ok
<smo> now
<smo> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<smo> then
<smo> sudo vi /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<TheGhost> so i'm still confused as to how / what you want me to configure
<tritium> !enter | smo
<ubotu> smo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheGhost> if you mean configuring the wireless card, then yes, i configured that correctly
<brendan_> the chmod said the file doesnt exist
<smo> i try
<bigredradio> TheGhost, o.k. just checking the basics
<smo> ??
<TheGhost> lol
<smo> reopen the file then push escape :wq       ....
<smo> strange
<brendan_> when i ran "sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startxgl.sh" it said the file didnt exist.
<TheGhost> the connection name in /etc/network/interfaces is ra0
<TheGhost> and it is connected, with bars, but won't really connect to anything
<smo> damn i m tired lol
<smo> sorry
<smo> first
<brendan_> its ok
<Iphigenia>  Hi! I have lost access to the 'Desktop Menu' both on right click on the desktop and also as an entry on the top left of the screen. Xubuntu Edgy 6.10. Is there a terminal command to reset?
<TheGhost> sending packets at about .1KB/s when trying to load a site
<smo> sudo vi /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<brendan_> k
<smo> and copy it
<bigredradio> TheGhost, Go you have a valid ipaddress?
<tarelerulz> valehru  where you trying to get wireless card. I have dell with TrueMobile 1180 Internal 802.11b Mini-PCI Card
<TheGhost> eh?
<bigredradio> TheGhost: ifconfig
<Ryiel> greetings
<smo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6985/
<valehru> tarelerulz, what does lspci give you?  Is it bcm4310?
<TheGhost> uh huh, now what
<smo> then after saving it use the sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startxgl.sh  restart gdm and change the sesison type on xgl
<smo> normally it will be ok
<Ryiel> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library <-- How do i get rid of this warning message? What's missing? I'm trying to install games. (glest) Thanks in advance
<snowman3388> could anyone else help me?
<bigredradio> TheGhost: can you ping your router. May just be a routing issue or dns
<brendan_> ok i'm gonna try
<smo> let me know...
<cxuxl> oooh
<TheGhost> network is unreachable
<smo> do not selct as default for the moment
<smo> try before...
<cxuxl> anyone got a sec for a network install question?
<bigredradio> TheGhost: can you ping the ipaddress that is your wireless adapter?
<smo> what cxuxl
<TheGhost> I don't know my wireless routers IP
<cxuxl> when im trying to find a mirror,  says its a bad archive
<smo> ??
<cxuxl> trying to find a mirror for the archive
<bigredradio> TheGhost: That is what ifconfig will tell you. sudo ifconfig
<smo> mirror for?
<TheGhost> i'm not seeing any IP addresses in that
<Ryiel> No one can tell me whats this message and how to solve it? Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<cxuxl> u tryiong to instal a game?
<Ryiel> cxuxl: yeah, glest
<cxuxl> glest???
<cxuxl> well
<cxuxl> if it is supported under wine
<cxuxl> then try that
<bigredradio> TheGhost: Then your device is not configured. Try restarting the networking. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zoidberg> anyone know how i can enable glx driver or something for a G3 powerbook
<cxuxl> bc maybe ubuntu doesnt have all the necesary files
<Ryiel> yeah, glest is the name of the game. wine? it's a game for linux, why should i need wine cxuxl?
<cxuxl> its a game for linux, huh didnt read the site that far
<smo> verify the dhcp on the router theghost too...
<TheGhost> ok, now what?
<Ryiel> Yeah, and i tried to install another games too but i always get this message... :(
<smo> if u have it enabled sure...
<cxuxl> did you compile it already?
<brendan_> smo: didnit  work.  when i log in and select the right session it does nothing and when i select beryl through the diamond menu it gives me a white screen. but the tooltips change as if it was working.
<brendan_> had to kill x
<Ryiel> cxuxl: its a .run file, i thought i can just run it.
<smo> cube working?
<brendan_> i dont see anything
<brendan_> just white
<smo> press ctrl+alt+arrow
<brendan_> lemme start it again
<smo> ok
<smo> strange.. damn white screen bug
<bigredradio> TheGhost: Maybe your dhcp is not working. If your device is available, but no ipaddress
<TheGhost> it's not
<brendan_> now it wont start. the border of my window just flashes and then returns to metacity
<TheGhost> my friend told me that before
<TheGhost> so I put in the IP, gateway manually
<Beverage> how would i go about burning an ISO in ubuntu?
<smo> try it when the screen is all white
<brendan_> ok
<Pelo> Beverage,  gnomebaker
<bigredradio> Beverage: apt-get install k3b. It's a great program for burning cds.
<LiENUS> the !ipv6 disable doesnt appear to be working..
<smo> k3b is old now
<root__> lol then what do you use?
<smo> use brasero or gnomebaker
<root__> brasero?? does it have a plugin for amarok?
* bigredradio thinks k3b still a good app
<smo> don t know
<smo> don t think so
<brendan_> the cube works
<brendan_> i can see tbe beryl logo on top
<brendan_> the desktops however are all white.
<smo> ok so u have the samn white screen bug
<smo> damn*
<brendan_> this is when i start it from the menu
<Pelo> brendan_,  you are aware there is a beryl channel right ?  #beryl
<brendan_> do you recomend i go there?
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a VGA -out on my g3 powerbook
<smo> i m often on #beryl
<TheGhost> so, how would I fix my DHCP problem?
<brendan_> i'l go there
<zoidberg> how can i enable dual display or something to a monitor hooked up to the powerbook
<smo> try change sources of yur bery and xgl
<zoidberg> ?
<OracleG1> Hello, anyone have any experience installing flash on 64 bit?
<Pelo> brendan_,  they just might be more helpfull,  I 'm not shooshing you or anything
<smo> use trevino's repository
<smo> svn
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> how can i enable dual display or something to a monitor hooked up to the powerbook
<bigredradio> TheGhost: first check that the dhcp client is running on your system. Then trouble-shoot your router. Ion your own there)
<OracleG1> xinerama zoidberg.
<TheGhost> how would I tell if it was running
<Pelo> zoidberg,  if no one here responds , try the forum
<zoidberg> OracleG1, what is that and would it work for powerpc?
<SilentDis> !xinerama | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bigredradio> TheGhost: I'm not sure, but I think it's a daemon. try ps -elf
<OracleG1> Its for multiple monitors, and worst case it will because you compile it.
<TheGhost> oh goodness, lots came up
<OracleG1> OK- now. Who out there is running ubuntu on 64 bit?
* airkupo <------------
<Beverage> thanks for the K3b!!!! it works fantastic!
<yell0w> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bigredradio> TheGhost: ps -elf | grep dhcp
<TheGhost> one thing came up
<bigredradio> It doesn't appear t be a daemon. I looked on my system and it's running, but not as a daemon.
<OracleG1> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OracleG1> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bigredradio> TheGhost: Might want to start googling
<OracleG1> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<airkupo> ???
<OracleG1> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilentDis> OracleG1, stop that please
<Xenguy> dickhead
<bigredradio> OracleG1: wanker knowck it off
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<SilentDis> 3 cheers for auto flood protections :)
<Flannel> oh, blargh.  sorry.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, did you also enter nameservers?
<bigredradio> hip hip huray
<TheGhost> nameservers?
<airkupo> 3
<seamus7> Is NTFS-3G a reliable way of getting read write privileges to a windows partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TheGhost, when you entered the I.P. address, there should also be default gateway, and dns nameservers
<Hunter4242> Hey, I've got a question about creating a dual-boot setup with ubuntu, can someone help me?
<Flannel> seamus7: it's still not 100% safe
<SilentDis> seamus7, I wouldn't consider it "production reliable", but home use where it doesn't really matter if you loose data or not... sure.
<TheGhost> no, default gatewaut, somekind of over something or other and IP
<Flannel> !anyone | Hunter4242
<goban> i added the beagle repository and installed it what now?
<ubotu> Hunter4242: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SilentDis> Hunter4242, ask your question :)
<seamus7> Flannel SilentDis: what's the danger ... what are the common problems that might arise?
<cpk1> seamus7: keep in mind you can read from ntfs no problem
<Flannel> seamus7: corruption
<Hunter4242> All right, I'm setting up a brand new computer with dual boot, Ubuntu and XP, basically I want to know which i should install first
<cpk1> XP
<SilentDis> seamus7, corruption problems mostly.  data loss writing to the NTFS partition and such, as they haven't gotten the journalizing (if you can call it that) right yet.
<airkupo> whats wrong with dual boot??
<airkupo> it works
<seamus7> Flannel: as an alternative, would a FAT32 partition allow me to transfer files between ntfs and ext3
<Flannel> seamus7: actually, I stand corrected.  Looks like they released a "stable" version today.
<Flannel> seamus7: no idea what their definition of "stable" is though
<SilentDis> Hunter4242, Windows is my recommendation.  saves you hand-editing a grub list later ;)
<cpk1> seamus7: ext would let you transfer between windows and linux =)
<FatherTyme> Does anyone have an estimate on the next point release for Dapper?
<seamus7> Flannel: I saw the word stable on their site but wondered what that meaned exactly
<cpk1> seamus7: you can get an ext driver for windows
<Flannel> seamus7: Only they'd know.  Well, they might have info on the site
<SilentDis> seamus7, if you need read/write... it's almost better to put the EXT2 drivers into windows, rather than the NTFS drivers into linux.
<seamus7> ext is better than FAT32 to use as a go between partition between windows and ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-95-130-194.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<q_a_z_steve> What's the latest beta and the codename?
<q_a_z_steve> What does LTS stand for???
<Hunter4242> All right, thanks. Next question: Will I have to do anything special to get ubuntu to read the extra HD I'm going to use to transfer data over? It's currently NFTS formatted
<cpk1> feisty fawn and it's still alpha
<SilentDis> seamus7, EXTx is a VERY nice file system.  not perfect, but pretty close imo. I've yet to have major problems with it. :)
<Emilius> hi
<Hunter4242> NTFS, even
<jmworx> tritium: Sorry, was away. So what's the plan to do that. It's been in this state for quite a while
<kitche> seamus7: vfat is good also for a go between if you wish
<Jewfro-Macabbi> q_a_z_steve, LTS = Long term support
<Emilius> Can anyone explain me the difference between "recommended" and "proposed" updates? I saw it nowhere in any manual...
<cpk1> Hunter4242: you can read it just fine but writing to ntfs isnt really recommended
<tritium> elkbuntu: already did that
<SilentDis> q_a_z_steve, Ubuntu 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) ALPHA Herd4.  check out #ubuntu+1 :)
<q_a_z_steve> 6.06 lts I guess...
<seamus7> SilentDis: sorry ext? ... i know ext3 of course ... which do you mean...
<Hunter4242> I don't plan to write to it, it's just faster than burning CDs will all my data
<airkupo> anyone here done a network install b4??
<SilentDis> seamus7, EXT3 is EXT2 with journalizing.  EXT2 windows drivers can read/write to EXT3 fine, just without updating the journal.
<cpk1> seamus7: therre is ext2 (no journaling) and ext3 (journaling) you can mount an ext3 file system as ext2 since it is backwards compatable
<q_a_z_steve> what's herd?
<Flannel> Hunter4242: readnig NTFS is plenty fine.  Ubuntu should do it by default
<cpk1> compatible*
<airkupo> old release
<Joseph_Ponte> ?
<airkupo> err new
<seamus7> ...and ext2 allows me to read and write from both windows and linux?
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: a herd is a group of Fawns, in this case, each pre-release is designated as a "herd"
<SilentDis> Hunter4242, what Flannel said.  if you don't need to write, Linux reads NTFS without issue.
<cpk1> seamus7: if you get the windows driver for it, yes
<Joseph_Ponte> hi everybody, Do you know how to install ububtu in USB?
<airkupo> ext2 is good for grub, bc easy to recover, you dont wont your main FS on that...
<goban> how come beagle isnt finding anything?
<SilentDis> seamus7, yes.  there's drivers available for Windows to let you read/write to an EXT2 or 3 file system
<Hunter4242> All right. Thanks for the help everyone.
<SilentDis> Joseph_Ponte, LOL!  I just was reading up on that myself!  let me grab you linkages :)
<Matthai> Joseph_Ponte, there are good tutorials for that, Google it.
<airkupo> why would you want windows being able to write to ur linux??
<airkupo> thast just saying hey, rape me
<seamus7> SilentDis: is it reliable ... more so than NTFS-3G???
<SilentDis> airkupo, I never said it was a good idea ;)  but some people want to do it :)
<airkupo> lol
<SilentDis> Joseph_Ponte, check this page out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<seamus7> airkupo: sometimes I download things by mistake onto windows and then realize i meant it for linux/unbuntu
<snowman3388> you guys know you want to help me
<Jewfro-Macabbi> seamus7, in my experience, it's best to write files in the native system only, ie drag windows files to linux from linux. Or drag linux files to windows from windows. check out: Explore2fs-1.08beta9
<airkupo> silent you got any tips for a network install?
<Flannel> !install | airkupo
<ubotu> airkupo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<airkupo> i have looked
<SilentDis> seamus7, if that's the case, Ubuntu reads NTFS without trouble right from the get-go.  you don't need to write to EXT2 at all.  it's just another 'feature' if you want it :)
<airkupo> thast why i intsllaed this irris to get here >.<
<raygan>  Hey, I'm a relative newbie with some install questions, is anybody here willing to try and give me a hand?
<snowman3388> help me too!
<SilentDis> raygan, always.  just ask your question, don't bother asking to ask it :)
<Victorr> hello all, does anyone know how to convert OGG files to MP3?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Victorr, try the program "sound converter"
<seamus7> SilentDis: you're right of course .. i forgot that ... what about a usb flash drive ... would i need to format it in a specifric go between file system to be able ot move files in between operating systems?
<vnux> erm, I'm trying to compile wlan-ng and I just did a apt-get install linux-sources-2.6.17 and it tells me this...any ideas?
<vnux> Linux source tree /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17/ is incomplete or missing!
<vnux>     The kernel header files are present, but not  the full source code.
<vnux>     See the HOWTO for a list of FTP sites for current kernel sources.
<seamus7> raygan: what's the question?
<Victorr> Jewfro-Macabbi, thanks for the pointer!
<SilentDis> seamus7, I still use FAT32 for my pendrives, just for portable compatiblity (I can go from win95b/win98/winnt/winxp/winvista/linux/mac/etc with ease that way)
<seamus7> SilentDis: good idea .. i was wondering what people do .. that makes sense
<raygan> ok, here goes. I've installed Ubuntu on a partition and have been able to boot to it, but I'm not able to use the keyboard or mouse to get past he login screen. This seems odd to me because I was able to use the keyboard to do the install (i used the text based install)
<raygan> I've tried another mouse
<snowman3388> I'm having trouble with grub it comes up with an error 21 or error 17 when grub starts. I was editing my /etc/fstab file would that do anything?
<SilentDis> !build-essential | vnux
<ubotu> vnux: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> snowman3388, yes that might do something... what did you do
<snowman3388> I was trying to take out a hard drive that was dying
<Savage-{> I just thought of a solution for windows apps for linux... setup a Windows 2003 Server with Terminal Services and run windows applications through the Terminal Client in linux
<SilentDis> raygan, usb keyboard/mouse?
<Savage-{> that should work
<raygan> no it's not USB
<Jewfro-Macabbi> snowman3388, is there a backup of your etc/fstab? look for one with a ~ after the filename?
<raygan> neither the keyboard nor the mouse is USB
<SilentDis> !who | raygan
<ubotu> raygan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<snowman3388> yeah I made one a long time ago
<snowman3388> I restored it but I still can't get it to boot
<SilentDis> raygan, both are PS2?
<raygan> SilentDis: yes, both are PS2
<airkupo> ubotu: can u actually lend a hand instead of websites??
<Jewfro-Macabbi> snowman3388, sounds like you've got some issue with your etc/fstab file
<Rhynri> hey, i got a quick question.  I set up my Samsung CLP-510 (i dunno if i did it right or not) but now it shows up, however when i send print jobs to it, it says the jobs are stopped.
<airkupo> i dont know how to change windows for PMs
<airkupo> T.T
<snowman3388> can I pm you jewfro?
<SilentDis> raygan, only thing I can think of is a mucked xorg.conf or the like... which is REALLY odd.  did you make any recent changes in that regard?
<SilentDis> airkupo, those websites are actually a LOT of help usually.  that's why ubotu hands them out :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> snowman3388, this is a bit out of my knowledge range. I can only advice you to do a "sudo fdisk - l" find your primary hdd, and make sure that's still listed in your fstab file
<airkupo> um, ya ive been there. Thast why im here...
<karsten> Anyone with a stock install can tell me how many packages are installed by default?  W/ and w/o libs.  'dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2 == "install" | wc -l; dpkg --get-selections | gawk '$2 == "install" && $1 !~ "^lib"' | wc -l
<snowman3388> I think it is but I'll play around with it some more and mess it up;)
<SilentDis> karsten, sorry, my 'stock installs' last all of 4 minutes usually.  I'll be of no help :(
<Jewfro-Macabbi> snowman3388, check the wiki page for a default configuration to go by.
* karsten reinstalls SilentDis .... 
<ardchoille> SilentDis: hahaha, mine last less than that.
<muuhBDX> can i have basic programs working in linux ?
<karsten> SilentDis: Isn't the stock install defined via a tasksel or set of same?
<muuhBDX> vbasic
<SilentDis> karsten, nooooo i'm on dialup, it takes ages!  lol
<ardchoille> muuhBDX: No
<karsten> muuhBDX: Maybe.
<snowman3388> jewfro, it's just that I have three hard drives and I'm not sure if everything corresponds to the right drive or not
<SilentDis> karsten, well... the desktop is.  (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, etc)... not sure if the base OS is or not.
<yell0w> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<karsten> muuhBDX: http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2007/02/21/visual_basic_mono_linux/
<muuhBDX> isnt that leegal ?
<yell0w> !mono | muuhBDX
<ubotu> muuhbdx: please see above
<karsten> SilentDis: Dig.
<snowman3388> jewfro, it looks right to me but it's the only thing that I think could be wrong with it
<muuhBDX> isnt vbasic MS ?
<ardchoille> yell0w: I don't believe vb apps can run in Linux even with mono
<karsten> muuhBDX: There's an announced-today Novell project supporting vb w/ Mono.
<muuhBDX> is i made one program MS is gona sue me
<karsten> ardchoille: ^^
<ardchoille> karsten: I wouldn't buy/use a product from a traitor company
<karsten> ardchoille: I wouldn't pay 'em money at this point if I could help it.
<karsten> ardchoille: ... but their free software is as green as anyone elses.
<ardchoille> Is it from Novell?
<karsten> ardchoille: RTFL
<muuhBDX> can i use this Mono vbasic on other distros other then suse with out being sued ?
<ardchoille> VB is a product from M$ and I refuse to use their crap.
<yell0w> muuhBDX, I believe so. check mono's licence
<karsten> muuhBDX: Gee, I didn't realise this was #novell-legal-department.
<SilentDis> karsten, wait a min...  there's not much difference between the live CD and a base install... try booting off that and counting :)
<karsten> muuhBDX: Why don't you check with Novell on that?
<karsten> SilentDis: Hrm.
<karsten> SilentDis: I was hoping someone else would do the dirty work ;-)
<SilentDis> karsten, lol
<fullmetal> hi
<SilentDis> karsten, you'll be off by 5-10 or so... but it'll give you a pretty close picture of it.
<bfdhud_> I'm having a weird firefox issue, While i'm browsing the internet the browser will lockup and the browser window goes grey (kind of like when you log out of a vbulleting BB). After a few minutes it will give me the option to force quit
<fullmetal> anyone got a sec for an install?
<snowman3388> by chance would mounting my linux drive from the ubuntu live cd mess up my /etc/fstab file?
<bfdhud_> none of my settings have changed recently, This literally just started today
<karsten> SilentDis: I'd have to find a livecd and reboot.  But that could happen.
<karsten> snowman3388: No.
<bfdhud_> when I booted up after school, anyone have any ideas?
<fullmetal> is there a reason why i would be gettin a bad arciove mirror?
<karsten> bfdhud_: There's a word for that.
<fullmetal> archive
<karsten> bfdhud_: It's a bug.
<ardchoille> karsten: lol
<SilentDis> bfdhud_, something get caught in the cache or the like?  have you tried clearing it recently?  some other app causing issue maybe, tried restarting GDM and/or a reboot?
<Victorr> snowman3388, grub panics when it doesn't find a partition it knows about, I have had the same happen to me.  Sadly I have no solution for you, other than restoring your configuration to what it was.  Try reading on grub.
<karsten> bfdhud_: What if any extensions do you have in FF?  What specific URLs are showing that behavior?  Try disabling extensions, javascript, java, plugins, see if any of those fix the problem.
<karsten> bfdhud_: Note that FF may upgrade extensions with relatively little notice.
<snowman3388> victorr-thanks, could I just # out everything except my main hd, would I have better luck getting it to work that way?
<karsten> bfdhud_: You might also check your syslogs for any sig11 or Northbridge errors.
<ardchoille> Is there an app that can take apart a. mpeg so the user can remove frames?
<karsten> ardchoille: Might try one of the video editors.
<SilentDis> bedtime for me.  g'night all :)
<karsten> ardchoille: Eg:  Kino.
<bfdhud_> SilentDis, Karsten I don't know about the cache, I have not installed any other app in over a week, I have completely powered off and powered back on still did it. My FF extensions were adblock plus and gmail notifier, it did it for every url randomly. digg, tribalwar, bleach exile.
<Victorr> snowman3388, I do not know, I'm pretty ignorant on grub.. after my incident, I decided to stick with lilo :-)
<bfdhud_> If this was a windows PC I would think I had a virus
<snowman3388> okay thanks
<karsten> bfdhud_: Try launching under strace then.  You're going to want to log output, and there's going to be absolutely tons of it.
<bfdhud_> Karsten I have no idea what under strace means, I'm a noob
<karsten> bfdhud_: You can also attach gdb to the process, but without debugging symbols (eg:  if 'file <path>/firefox-bin' tells you it's a stripped ELF binary there's not much good'.
<karsten> bfdhud_: 'man strace'.
<karsten> bfdhud_: trace system calls made by an executable.
<karsten> bfdhud_: Basically tells you what a given process is doing.
<lovloss> if i want to start learning opengl, what is the library i should dl? sudo apt-cache search opengl  lists so many libraires; anyone know whats a good one?
<karsten> bfdhud_: Alternately, you can launch FF, and attach strace to its PID when it's hung and see what it's doing.  Again, copious output, but less than if you launch FF.
<bfdhud_> so strace firefox-bin?
<karsten> bfdhud_: Sec.
<Victorr> lovloss, probably mesa, but that is just a wild guess
<karsten> bfdhud_: Launch FF normally.
<lovloss> ok
<bfdhud_> done
<Victorr> bfdhud_, don't bother, or at least not yet, first use firefox as another user, and see if you get the same problems...
<karsten> bfdhud_: ps waux | awk '/[f] iref/ {print $2}'
<karsten> bfdhud_: ... gives you the PID.  Should be one value.
<karsten> bfdhud_: 'strace -p <PID>'
<bfdhud_> looks like an infinite loop going across my terminal window
<bfdhud_> Victorr I am the only user, should I create a new one to test this
<Victorr> bfdhud_ yes
<ardchoille> karsten: Thanks, I see pino and pitivi in the repos. Visited both homepages, saw that kino has won many awards.
<karsten> ardchoille: kino is pretty good, I've used it a little.
<ardchoille> karsten: Ah, yeah, ok
<MybEvil_> I can program in java, on ubuntu can't I?
<bauer77> MybEvil_: yes
<MybEvil_> ok, thanks
<bauer77> MybEvil_: you can program in just about anything
<MybEvil_> C++?
<bauer77> yes
<bauer77> perl, python, etc etc
<snowman3388> if I have 3 ide drives, hda hdb and hdc. If I take out hdb will hdc become hdb?
<meangirls> heloo guys
<snowman3388> by take out I mean physically take out of my computer
<karsten> bfdhud_: Can launch that under strace but it's a bit complicated w/ firefox in particular.
<karsten> snowman3388: No.
<snowman3388> it stays the same?
<meangirls> helow...?
<karsten> snowman3388: Drives are assigned by which ATA controller/cable they're on.
<snowman3388> oh good thanks a lot
<karsten> snowman3388: Well, if it doesn't change, what options does that leave you with?
<bauer77> hello meangirls
<snowman3388> karsten, what do you mean?
<eelmoo> Hello
<eelmoo> investigating
<karsten> snowman3388: What I say.
<snowman3388> karsten, I think it means I don't know what's wrong?
<meangirls> helo bauer77 .nice name
<bfdhud_> Karsten I reinstalled FF and cleared the cache. So far so good, but i'm doing some heavy surfing to see if its fixed
<snowman3388> I'll be back soon enough if it doesn't work
<snowman3388> thanks a lot
<karsten> bfdhud_: One other trick is to remove your profile (just renaming it is enough), restart FF, and see if that fixes the problem.
<karsten> bfdhud_: Often there's something in your profile that's bugging FF.  Move a few files back at a time to see which causes the problem.
<vnux> whats the package where I can find stdlib.h an stdio.h ?
<crimsun> libc6-dev
<vnux> and*
<vnux> thx
<karsten> vnux: aptitude search <term>
<bfdhud_> karsten thaks, I'll see what I can do. I'm glad to know its FF fault and not ubuntu. I don't think i could afford another re install
<vnux> karsten, even for file names inside the package?
<meangirls> huei... does anybody read me..
<karsten> bfdhud_: This is Linux.  Reinstalls aren't required.
<bfdhud_> hmm spoke to soon
<karsten> vnux: apt-cache is your friend.
<bfdhud_> still borked
<vnux> didn't know it did this
<karsten> vnux: ... erm, apt-file, I mean, I think....
<vnux> k
<elkbuntu> tritium, sorry, couldnt see it in the ban list
<karsten> vnux: Yeah, apt-file, or oddly enough, auto-apt, which has an even faster find feature.
<vnux> YESSSSSSSS!!!
<vnux> I got it!
<vnux> thanks
<tritium> elkbuntu: :)
<vnux> damn, bad thing to "I'm sure I have the default C libs...come on"
* karsten wonders when tubuntu's coming out.
<karsten> That's Ubuntu with a twm desktop....
<bauer77> bfdhud_: thats why a image is grand :-)
<elkbuntu> tritium, you hit a different hostmask to me
<meangirls> hix hix...
<tritium> elkbuntu: you're right
<elkbuntu> tritium, in fact, i can see you op then deop without enforcing a ban, so im guessing you missed :-/
<bfdhud_> This is really frustrating
<tritium> elkbuntu: he was gone, but the ban should be there
* elkbuntu shrugs
<tarelerulz> I want to know how easy it is to use bit torrent in  ubuntu . The reason Is I have friend I would like to get into linux ,but he is hard sale
<rb007> I've used Konqueror for FTP and like it... I just reinstalled Dapper and now for some reason it won't FTP (can't connect).  Is there something you have to do to Konqueror in GNOME to get it to FTP?
<bauer77> same as windows tarelerulz
<phaedra> tarelerulz,  Very easy.
<bauer77> personally I think its better than windows
<shorty114> bauer77, really?
<shorty114> i miss utorrent when i use linux
<shorty114> azureus is heavyweight
<puki> hi
<defrysk> shorty114, try ktorrent
<bauer77> I just seem to get better speeds
<raygan> does anyone know the meaning of "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 114924something"  when trying to boot the livecd?
<defrysk> shorty114, go to ktorrent.org for the latest package for your distro
<shorty114> defrysk, i'll have to check that out, thanks
<tarelerulz> So Ktorrent has all the normal stuff you would want
<defrysk> ktorrent is a proper basic utorrent one could say
<shorty114> tarelerulz, it's the basic torrent client. if you want there's azureus
<shorty114> which is common with windows users too
<tarelerulz> That is good
<tarelerulz> I may get him over to linux one day
<tarelerulz> He is really picky and not wanting something to work on
<tarelerulz> all the reason I like linux
<tarelerulz> I don't think the torrent would be easy enough
<ledemente> Hello everyone, I'm having a rather big issue with Ubuntu.
<tarelerulz> What man
<tarelerulz> I wish I could get my wireless card
<sexxy> really..
<ledemente> I can't get past the second boot stage, mounting root. or something
<tarelerulz> and Nothing seems to work
<ledemente> Three other times I've had this happen and I had to reinstall and I lost data.
<sexxy> hello ledemente.. nice nick name..
<ledemente> tarelerulz: are you talking to me?
<ledemente> sexxy: thankyou. o_O
<tarelerulz> I am just talking out load
<ledemente> Oh.
<sexxy> ledemente: you're welcome.. hehehe..
<tarelerulz> I am really lost on the wireless card
<ledemente> So, I can't seem to get past that stage, except if I go to rescue mode. But then it finds disk errors.
<tarelerulz> I think I am going to go to ndiswrapper room and ask them
<ledemente> Even though I've reinstalled 3 times.
<tarelerulz> If I get that working
<sexxy> all: guys, what are you talking about  ?
<ledemente> I'm just asking for help getting my box running again.
<ledemente> I can't even use a live CD, it pauses at the same stage.
<Byan> does anyone know of a way to automatically change a site from black on white to white on black?
<sexxy> ledemente:wahat a pitty..
<ledemente> sexxy, do you enjoy using too many letters? ; )
<ledemente> Byan... I believe you're in the wrong room.
<sexxy> ledemente: hm.. yes i do
<ledemente> I can't look this up on google either.
<sexxy> byan: why you can in the wrong room.
<pavs_> Offtopic question: Anyone know how much RHCE and RHCT exam costs to take?
<bestadvocate> hello
<puki> who cares of RHCE something?
<ledemente> Oh! and although it doesn't do it anymore, it used to take way too long to find the drives on bootup.
<pavs_> puki its a question you dont have to care about it. I do care however.
<bestadvocate> Hey I was just running feisty, is feisty talk supposed to be in a diffrent channel?
<puki> did linus or rms pass the RHCE?
<ledemente> sexxy, welcome back.
<madhenry> How can I install the .rpm packages?
<ledemente> alien
<bestadvocate> i doubt rms would go through rhce....
<pavs_> why does them passing or not passing anything has anything to do with me? Did they get laid when they were young? I dont know I dont care. whats your point?
<sexxy> ledemente: hehehe...
<xerroz> is there some way i can install ubuntu on top of an already existing ubuntu? (looking to setup a system to debug)
<ledemente> Is there perhaps a way to rescue a damaged disk?
<Byan> err, yeah, oops
<Byan> wrong window
<bestadvocate> xerroz: you could try upgrading?
<sexxy> ledemente : where are you now.?
<ledemente> I'm under rescue mode, I can only use the CL.
<xerroz> bestadvocate: why would i want to upgrade? i want to setup a system so i can debug it..
<bestadvocate> xerroz: oh i thought... well never mind then
<madhenry> Does anyone know how to install .rpm packages in ubuntu?
<ledemente> madhenry ALIEN!
<xerroz> bestadvocate: hey not a problem =)
<puki> haha
<unop> puki,  why would they ever need a RHCE? :) they really don't need it because they arent system administrators .. what a question?
<sexxy> madhenry: i don't know
<madhenry> sexxy, why?
<puki> if they needn't, why do we need?
<ledemente> madhenry, why what?
<sexxy> madhenry, what do you mean why?
<ledemente> puki, shut up. What you're saying is stupid.
<monzie> hi all
<madhenry> omg :D
<madhenry> is it possible?
<puki> -_-
<monzie> i am configured the fglrx driver as per the ubuntu wiki instructions
<bestadvocate> Does anyone else have a problem with the Restricted kernels not being automatically loaded into the Grub configuration when installed in Feisty?
<sexxy> madhenry, yeah.. i'm comfuse
<unop> puki,  because we (metaphorically) have to prove our competency
<monzie> yet the command "fglrx" produces the info
<sexxy> monzie, hi..
<monzie> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<madhenry> sexxy, i'm the one who should be confused :D
<monzie> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<monzie> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<monzie> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<monzie> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<monzie> hi sexxy
<sexxy> madhenry, hehehehe...
<tritium> !enter | monzie
<ubotu> monzie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sexxy> hi monzie, how r u..
<pavs_> I am serious about going for a career as system admin, I am still in college and trying to learn more everyday. Thats why I wanted to know about RHCE, to make my resume look "preety"
<monzie> sexxy: fine.
<madhenry> sexxy, but please tell me how to install .rpm packages
<madhenry> :D
<monzie> madhenry: use alien to convert rpm to .deb
<monzie> and then install them
<QRZ> madhenry: You need to install the alien package.
<puki> maybe, unpack it?
<sexxy> madhenry.. alien
<wilburthewino> hello all
<Lunis> well, this may or may not be the place to ask this but... I'm trying to copy some existing Maildir files from one server to a new one with a fresh postfix/courier/mysql server... everything's working ok except i can't see any of the old folders... any suggestions?
<madhenry> sexxy, thanks.. now I get it
<QRZ> madhenry: sudo apt-get install alien
<sexxy> monzie, where are you know
<puki> you should get the source first
<VolkerOS> crashhhhhh
<unop> madhenry,  you should try finding a .deb for the particular package first
<monzie> sexxy: i am in bangalore
<sexxy> madhenry, you're welcome
<monzie> sexxy: do i know you?
<puki> I don't use any pre-compiled stuff
<notsmack> i can't get networkmanager to work with my wpa network...
<sexxy> monzie, wow.. bangalore.. nice to meet u
<monzie> could someone please help me out with a display driver problem please?
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<monzie> sexxy: and where do you stay?
<con-man> lolololol
<unop> monzie,  sexxy -- please move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sexxy> monzie, i don;t know u and u don't know me
<syntaxx> im looking for a way that i could find the file size of all the files that have been found by find / -mtime -3 but putting -exec du -chL {} is showing the total of each file found not the grand total anyone here who can help me?
<wilburthewino> but  im has a  a  buzzzzzy  bee  lol
<sexxy> monzie i'm in indonesia
<sexxy> unop, how r u..
<unop> syntaxx,  man du (for the -s flag)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.224.55]  by tritium
* sexxy was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<syntaxx> unop: yeah it shows the file found size not the grand total of all files that have been found
<monzie> could someone please tell me how to get 3d acceleration going in amd64? i have ATI radeon xpress 200M
<notsmack> networkmanager asks for the key, but then just does its spinner for a while then asks for the key again.  any way to get more information?
<wilburthewino> anyone  have  any  details  on  ubuntu s   top  side    ie  windows  graphics  that  sort  a thing
<autoexec> monzie, there is a how to in the forums
<monzie> autoexec: i have followed that line by line!
<unop> syntaxx,   du -c | grep -i total   or du -s
<autoexec> i have the same card in my laptop, so it is possible, u just gotta experiment a bit
<wilburthewino> if  you use  the new  mepis  is  the  command  line  stuff  different
<monzie> autoexec: could you just paste your xorg.conf somewhere please?
<autoexec> where
<tritium> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<autoexec> ok
<autoexec> hang on
<syntaxx> unop: yeah but find -mtime -2 -exec du -ch {} ;\ will produce a file found because of {} if i removed the {} it will go into continous loop
<wilburthewino> anyone  care  to comment  on the mepis  distro  going to  ubuntu
<syntaxx> unop: and adding -c to du will show the size of each file found not the grand total of all the files
<wilburthewino> hmmmm  anyone??
<autoexec> monzie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7000/
<monzie> wilburthewino: you can probably ask in #mepis
<monzie> autoexec: thanks a ton!
<wilburthewino> monzie
<wilburthewino> id think it  would be just a swell to ask here
<unop> syntaxx,  ehh? thats not what i see here
<madhenry> I'm having a lot of dependency problems when trying to install packages... Does anyone know how to fix that?
<tritium> Please, no surveys, wilburthewino
<wilburthewino> im wondering  about that   as well
<syntaxx> unop: try the command find / -mtime -3 -exec du -ch {} \;
<unop> syntaxx,  how about this? it seems to work  find . -mtime -2 -exec du -ch {} \+;
<wilburthewino> trit  im wondering about  dependency problems
<wilburthewino> using  mepis
<monzie> autoexec: which laptop do you have ?
<monzie> madhenry: what sort of problems, could you please put up the output in the pastebin?
<wilburthewino> are  their dependency problems  using  new  mepis with  ubuntu???
<autoexec> the general model is a compaq presario v2000
<madhenry> monzie: pastebin?
<autoexec> do you want the specific name?
<monzie> autoexec: thanks. i'm on a HP nx6325 here
<syntaxx> unop: woah it works! thanks!
<unop> syntaxx,  why are you using -h to du there, you're wasting cycles and increasing output -- if you want a grand total, use du -s or du -c
<monzie> autoexec: i just wanted to check if the screen size is ok
<autoexec> its doing the right res and ratio
<syntaxx> unop: -h is for human readable size right?
<syntaxx> unop: i missed the + though
<unop> syntaxx, sorry -c i mean -- not -h
<wilburthewino> glad    ubuntu  people  are  so  friendly  tells  me     just  what  to expect  of the  new  mepis  distro
<unop> yea -h = human readable
<Mena> how to make loading karamba themes doesnt appear in the taskbar
<wilburthewino> ill pass  it  on  to my  readers
<syntaxx> unop: it works now thanks a lot! its been 2 days since i started this problem heh
<unop> syntaxx, yw :)
<monzie> autoexec: you have 1280x768 while mine can do only 1024x768
<autoexec> monzie: just cut those modes out then
<slipstream3d> hello, anyone here use Squid on Ubuntu Server?
<monzie> autoexec: is it possible to crank up the resolution of the laptop?
<autoexec> monzie: past native, no
<QRZ> slipstream3d: yes
<slipstream3d> Do you know why the repository only has 2.6.1 when 2.6.9 has been out for ages and has some MAJOR bug fixes?
<monzie> autoexec: is there a command for determining what the max resolution is? or should i just let it be what the install set it to?
<madhenry> monzie, where's the pastebin?
<Nos4> nice ubuntu glad to c this room
<autoexec> monzie: im not sure
<QRZ> slipstream3d: Nope!  Sorry.  :-)
<slipstream3d> i.e. to the point where Squid does not work for me at all :(
<Nos4> not a bad sys atall
<monzie> madhenry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<monzie> madhenry: will come back in min. need to restart my X
<Nos4> ok so this rooms just an ad huh
<QRZ> slipstream3d: Apparently they aren't too major because I've been using it on my Hoary server for like 2 years now without any problems!
<Landon> Hey all, I downloaded and installed the adesklet yab, the icon scroll bar for the desktop, anyone know how I can customize it?
<QRZ> slipstream3d: Perhaps you don't have it configured properly?
<slipstream3d> Squid will not even start for me in the default configuration, in my previously-working configuration from Gentoo linux, or in a number of different tutorial situations
<oritemis> hi guys. there are a deb of cairo-dock in somewhere? I was searching for, but don't discoveried that yet.
<QRZ> slipstream3d: What do the logfiles say?  Any clues in them?
<slipstream3d> Unfortunately I've nuked the system since the last time I tried it (other problems), but I seem to remember the logfiles simply ending after "starting..." then the process just... disappeared
<slipstream3d> Perhaps I'll try it again (again). Le sigh.
<QRZ> slipstream3d: Well, I think if you were to look at squid's logfile, you would have seen what was wrong.
<slipstream3d> QRZ: no, that's what I'm saying. The logfile didn't have any errors, the program just up and disappeared. I think it said it segfaulted once.
<QRZ> slipstream3d: Next time you attempt it, if it still gives you trouble, look in /var/log/squid for clues.
<franky> is there a command to change the resolution to a widescreen format
<aum> hi - ubuntu is not creating a file in /dev for my parport
<aum> device manager shows 'ECP printer port', but it's not creating a /dev file for it
<QRZ> slipstream3d: Well, I've never had it segfault on my server.  Perhaps there are issues with later versions than what I am running.
<uber`xxiiv> hi -- i ubuntu for a server only box and we are trying to figure out how to update clamav -- its been saying for a week we have a old version but there is nothing new in the repos for it -- anyone got a clue where to get the new packages at?
<defrysk> franky, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , run the defaults until you see the resolution setup , select your desired resolution, then continue with the defaults till done, then restart x
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i have ubuntu install all good
<krinns> i have some prb my webiste uses embeded java tagging
<uber`xxiiv> hi -- i use ubuntu for a server only box and we are trying to figure out how to update clamav -- its been saying for a week we have a old version but there is nothing new in the repos for it -- anyone got a clue where to get the new packages at?
<krinns> which firefox wont support
<krinns> any idea
<oritemis> I thinked this was the ubuntu support channel.
<vegasmcpc> what's the command to add a mount point?
<defrysk> !java | krinns
<ubotu> krinns: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<krinns> konqueror works but some time gets crashes
<oritemis> I am sorry to take your time.
<oritemis> With no sense questions.
<mwe> Is it possible to rename the Applications menu or remove the label all together?
<krinns> u mean
<MTecknology> I just installed vmware server 1.0.1 on ubuntu 6.10. I am trying to connect to the VM through putty. Since that's not working, I'm trying to ping the vm instead.... anyway - i am not able to connect to the VM using Host Only or NAT... Any ideas? - My VM's are WInXPPro and FC6.
<krinns> updating java wil solve my prb
<nnliu> does any1 use a logitech G15 keyboard?
<oritemis> will you at least answer me a good night if a curse you?
<ashwin2882> krinns: do mean java applets are not working in firefox?
<krinns> yup
<uber`xxiiv> hmm anyone have a answer for my question ?
<unska> is there a lightfx plugin for linux that allows me to control my dell xps m1710 leds?
<Cryoniq> Anyone have the Realplayer 10 installed on Edgy? I just installed it and it just tell me Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to execute it.. *shrug*
<krinns> as what i think
<slipstream3d> cryoniq: eww, realplayer?
<Cryoniq> yeah I know!
<slipstream3d> I haven't touched Realplayer since version 5, and I'm sorry I didn't kill it sooner
<ashwin2882> krinns: install jre from sun website & follow the instructions there to get java working in firefox
<Cryoniq> But need it for a crappy news site streaming news feed over that.. other choice was WMA and that is just true failure..
<slipstream3d> you can install other programs that will read the Real stream
<ashwin2882> the url would be www.java.com or java.sun.com
<defrysk> ashwin2882, no there is a package in the ubunturepos
<slipstream3d> I don't know about Linux, unfortunately, but Real Alternative for Windows kicks arse
<mwe> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<krinns> what if i do apt-get install sun-java-jre5
<ashwin2882> krinns: you can also use synaptic to get it working
<thcmonkey> how do i get my nickname password sent to my e-mail adress (yes i did register e-mail)
<thcmonkey> ?
<krinns> whats synaptic
<defrysk> krinns, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<krinns> all done
<mwe> nobody knows how to rename the Applications menu?
<unop> mwe,  probably is one of the .desktop files in /usr/share/{applications,menu}
<oritemis> I had a directory inside my home dir. how do I put it into path variable?
<mwe> unop: I'll check
<Chobotron> does anyone know if my broadcom wireless nic will work with the ubuntu edgy livecd?
<unop> oritemis,  add a line like this to your ~/.bashrc  export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/dir
<ashwin2882> krinns: apt-get will work if you have the enabled necessary repos
<defrysk> krinns, sudo update-alternatives config java and select javaversion matching your javaversion
<oritemis> unop, thank you.
<ashwin2882> krinns: synaptic gui equivaalent of apt-get
<Cryoniq> slipstream3d, oh.. that is nice to hear. Any suggestions? =)
<Almindor> hey again :)
<Cryoniq> Those programs also have  plugins so that it works in firefox? =)
<unop> oritemis,  this'll probably only work for your bash shell/scripts that use bash -- but you should be able to use the same in other rc files
<oritemis> ok
<mwe> unop: hmm. grep doesn't find it there.
<Almindor> I got one remaining problem, for whatever reason, my second NIC changes between "eth1" and "eth2" with reboots
<Almindor> and it completly ruins my settings on it :(
<tritium> Almindor: is it not specified by MAC address in /etc/iftab?
<unop> mwe,  well, i'd try and look but i dont have gnome installed .. run a recursive grep maybe?
<Almindor> tritium, sec.
<ashwin2882> How do i get mac os X looks on edgy & beryl
<erpo> How can I set up my system so that I can run ./program.exe instead of running wine ./program.exe?
<mwe> unop: I did ;)
<Almindor> unop, yup, unspecified in there
<mwe> unop: I'll try over all of /usr/share
<unop> Almindor,  ???
<Almindor> unop, should I add it manualy?
<Almindor> unop, there's no entry for eth1
<Almindor> (currently it's eth1 and it works)
<unop> Almindor,  wasnt someone else helping you?
<Almindor> unop, ?
<Almindor> any help is appreciated :)
<unop> erpo,  create a script named ./program.exe running the command  wine ...
<QRZ> Almindor: put, "eth1 mac <mac_address>" in your /etc/iftab
<unop> Almindor,  i think you need to follow tritium .. he was guiding you -- i'm a little alarmed you just pick me out of the blue :) follow tritium
<tritium> Almindor: ?
<Almindor> ooo
<Almindor> right sorry, I got you mixed up
<Almindor> added the mac, but shouldn't it be added automagicly by udev?
<tritium> No, iftab isn't touched by udev.  That should be setup at intsall, as far as I know.
<Almindor> ah that explains it, the NIC was added yesterday
<tritium> I shouldn't say it's not touched.  udev _uses_ it, but doesn't configure it
<Almindor> ok, one more bothersome question
<Almindor> what soft is used for wireless net detection?
<tritium> Almindor: the easiest solution is to intsall and use network-manager-gnome
<Almindor> ah ok, thanks
<tritium> s/intsall/install
<devin_> anyone know how i can point my ut2003 installer to my cdrom. i tired mounting and just running the installer but i get ( mount: /dev/ is not a block device
<MybEvil_> Anyone have any suggestions for an IRC client to use?
<QRZ> MybEvil_: Text or graphical?
<tritium> MybEvil_: irssi for text, xchat for graphical
* QRZ agrees with tritium
<MybEvil_> i'd want graphical
<MybEvil_> i'm using irssi atm
<tritium> QRZ: :)
<MybEvil_> lol, i'm trying to decide whether or not to try to partition
<MybEvil_> cause I don't wanna screw up and loose windows :/
<tritium> It's pretty safe, MybEvil_
<QRZ> Graphical is good, but it's hard to beat screen + irssi!  :-)
<tritium> precisely
<MybEvil_> on the last step...
<MybEvil_> I don't understand what to do lol
<MybEvil_> well, stop 5 of 6
<MybEvil_> I don't know what to select for the last option
<Spo8> I know the beryl room is a better place to ask this, but it's empty and I'd love to resolve this tonight.  Once I launch beryl, I get all the effects and everything, but the frames to every window just disappear.  So they all have no title, minimize, maximize, or close buttons, which also means they can't be dragged anywhere.  Anyone know what the problem is?
<cableroy> Hi i want to assgin windows key + l for lock screen as in windows, trying to add it in keyboard shortcuts in gnome, but i can't assign l to it, the windows key is known as Super_L. any suggestion how to accomplish this?
<kelsin> cableroy: do you mean that as soon as you try to type win+l in the shortcuts it just puts Super_L and is done? so you set the windows key alone to that shortcut?
<cableroy> yes, only pushing windows key also gives the same, Super_L so if accidentally push windows key it lock my screen
<kelsin> goto prefernces / keyboard
<Ryiel> greetings
<kelsin> under the layout options tab, go under "Alt/Win key behavior" and select "Super is map[ped to the Win-keys (default)"
<kelsin> then it should work how you want
<Ryiel> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library <-- I've got this warning message when i tried to install glest. (www.glest.org) It's a game. How to make this locale supported by C library? Thanks!
<cableroy> kelsin, yes it did, thank you very much
<kelsin> cableroy: np
<Kaso> is there a way to unlock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock fuser shows no processes using it, and i dont want to have to restart
<Ryiel> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library <-- What should i install or update to get rid of this message?
<cableroy> kelsin, trying win key+l does not work, it got maped as <Mod4><Hyper>l but does not lock my screen
<someguy> hi
<someguy> auch da?
<Prez_> hello
<sinion> hallo
<sinion> good morning everybody
<Prez_> running edgy pretty well, want to compile custom kernel and mostly got 2.6.20.1 running, except for 3945 wireless...
<Prez_> i am having problems compiling 3945 modules separtely
<Prez_> not sure if i added 80211 stack correctly..
<sinion> i have a question concerning the installation of ubuntu on an acer aspire notebook 1692 WlMi
<kelsin> cableroy: you're right, it's not working for me either, I honestly don't know why though, Metacity keybindings are working, but not windowskey beinings in the Desktop section :-(
<Prez_> also for Centrino Duo processor, which shoudl I choose, pentium-m?
<sinion> what can i do, to make the graphics system work? everytime i boot the live-cd, the screen turns off
<cableroy> kelsin, ok i'll google for it, if i find out i'll tell ya
<Almindor> anyone knows if it's worth it to try and use latest ati drivers (from yesterday even o.O) or just keep with the repos old ones?
<y0hm> sinios ; if you boot from cd , at the boot prompt you can set other graphical modes which might work
<sinion> so...where do i find these modes?
<slipstream3d> Woohoo! I got Squid working! Sort of.
<y0hm> sinion , I think you need to press F2 or F3 or F4 for alternate install modes ( which include graphical modes )
<slipstream3d> It works perfectly if I configure the web browser to use 192.168.0.1:3128 as a proxy
<y0hm> sinion , you might need to get the alternate install cd for the boot options  , i'm not sure
<slipstream3d> ...but if I set up transparent proxying, i get the message: Unable to forward this request at this time
<sinion> thanks a lot, yohm, i'll try that out:)
<Prez_> someone running edgy with 2.6.20.1 kernel and wifi support for intel 3945?
<slipstream3d> Oh wait. That's the bug they fixed in 2.6.2 from 2.6.1. Does anyone have a source for a .deb of Squid newer than 2.6.1?
<koth> Hi there, this is the only channel i am joinning on this server, i need some help from the OP. My home IP got banned saying that i was clonning. what should i do?
<kraut> moin
<DarthLappy> koth: You might want to do "/stats p" and message a staffer about that.
<koth> you mean pm the staff?
<DarthLappy> koth: Yeah, there should be somebody on that list.
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<y0hm> I'm impressed at how snappy Edgy runs on my 1st generation G3 ppc with 192MB ram ,compared to osx
<mojojojo__> cd c##
<koth> DarthLappy: what is the command to do a PM in irc?
<koth> DarthLappy: /tell?
<DarthLappy> koth: /msg
<DarthLappy> I guess it would depend on your client actually :)
<koth> thanks
<koth> =)
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Edgy and the package vnc4server. When I start a vncserver it stops with a font error msg. Then I found a wiki entry about editing /etc/vnc.conf (adding $fontpath) but the error msg still appears. Btw: The files from the wiki entry (/usr/share/X11/fonts/) don't exist. Any idea?
<Cryoniq> phew.. RealPlayer 10 was pure crap.. didnt even start.. just tossed core dump in my face.. luckily mplayer and mozilla plugin saved the day :P
<Cryoniq> Wonder when ever realplayer will deliver anything good.. wasnt exactly even nice in windows either.. ~
<igge> hello
<NoEvidenZ> I'm building a linux from scratch system. Does anyone know anything about it? I want to know, when you're building all the tools, are they meant to be on your LFS partition, or on your distro's partition? (eg, my Ubuntu partition)
<igge> how is it possible to put the display to sleep a certain time of day and have it wake up at another time?
<NoEvidenZ> You could just turn off your screen. Or did you mean stop the gdm or something?
<y0hm> Cryoniq : you mean besides the spyware & crappy codec support ?  :)
<NoEvidenZ> igge: Try going into a tty and typing /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<NoEvidenZ> igge: I don't know if that's what you're after.
<DarthLappy> igge: You can play with dpms and a cronjob.
<igge> DarthLappy: ah ok.. how do I play with dpms? i.e. what command do I use and so?
<DarthLappy> igge: Hmm... I'll have to have a look. I've done it, but it's been a while.
<mwe> Hi. I'm trying to figure out how to rename the Applications menu to no avail so far. Does anyone know how to do it?
<y0hm> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy_PPC ,fully updated ,I installed VLC ,but it is unable to play any video , it crashes when it starts playing ... Any tips ?
<igge> DarthLappy: ah ok.. would very much appreciate it, if you would want to do that
<eviltux> gnite
<DarthLappy> igge: You'll want to look at the dpms option of xset
<igge> DartyhLappy: ah ok...
<cmh0101> hi i'm having trouble with beryl causing gnome-panel to freeze at startup, anyone know how i can fix this? AIGLX effects work just the gnome login panel stays there for awhile
<DarthLappy> igge: eg xset dpms force off will blank your screen until you move the mouse
<geoaxis> hello people
<geoaxis> I am trying to get the command ar in live cd
<geoaxis> is there any way
<igge> DarthLappy: yey! it worked.. :)
<igge> DarthLappy: but is there not a more gnome:ish way to do it you think?
<DarthLappy> igge: :) But you might want to actually look at the details of it to see if there is a better way to do that.
<DarthLappy> igge: I don't actually use Gnome :)
<igge> DarthLappy: ok
<old_cymuHep> !
<igge> DarthLappy: there is a program called gnome-power-preferences... wounder where that program writes its configuration
<jochu1> is there a way to check if apt-get installed everything ok?
<old_cymuHep> !!ProFTPD
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<DarthLappy> igge: I wouldn't really know, sorry.
<igge> DarthLappy: ok.. thanks anyways... the xset way works at least
<|Z_E_R_O|> do u know if it is possible to installa ubuntu from a flash usb 256 mb?
<vlt> I set "$fontpath = /usr/share/fonts/X11/..." in  /etc/vnc.conf but when I start vncserver it complains about missing "/usr/share/X11/fonts/" (that's a different path). What's wrong here?
<NoEvidenZ> By default, who owns /dev/?
<unop> vlt,  whats wrong with setting   fontpath=/usr/share/fonts/X11/
<unop> ?
<vlt> unop: nothing, I did that (except for the leading "$" from the used perl syntax in he conf file)
<unop> vlt,  no i mean -- "$fontpath = /usr/share/fonts/X11/" instead of "$fontpath = /usr/share/fonts/X11/..."
<unop> errm, do i see a typo there?
<foormea> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Neil3> hey all, have tried googling for this but can't find an answer - can evolution's weather calendar function support places outside the US/Virgin Islands?
<SillyG> anyone here?
<SillyG> what does alt+printscreen+b do in gnome?
<vlt> unop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH?highlight=fontpath
<vlt> unop: That's what I added to /etc/vnc.conf
<jochu1> !newsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jochu1> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyG> does anyone know what does alt+printscreen+b does?
<vlt> unop: But that paths doesn't exist on my system. It's rather called /usr/share/fonts/X11
<tahsin> why does it say invalid theme archive when i try to install "login-scan-splash.tar.gz" with kdm theme manager?
<vlt> unop: I'm running Edgy
<unop> vlt,  well, whats what i mean, use that path there /usr/share/fonts/X11
<unop> vlt, the font lookup should be rather recursive and dig into subdirectories
<vlt> unop: Yes, I did that: I replaced every "/X11/fonts/" by "/fonts/X11("
<tahsin> why does it say invalid theme archive when i try to install "login-scan-splash.tar.gz" with kdm theme manager?
<RockClimber> I'm after a recommendation for a pda that place nice (or better) with ubuntu (linux in general too), would like to edit odf files on the move.
<tahsin> why does it say invalid theme archive when i try to install "login-scan-splash.tar.gz" with kdm theme manager?
<unop> vlt,  dont guess, use the paths that exist on your system
<tahsin> why does it say invalid theme archive when i try to install "login-scan-splash.tar.gz" with kdm theme manager?
<vlt> unop: On my system there's a path /usr/share/fonts/X11/ containing 100dpi and others.
<tahsin> ?
<vlt> unop: the error msg vncserver gives m is: "Could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/, removing from list!"
<vlt> unop: It's still looking i the wrong path.
<vlt> in*
<tahsin> ?
<tahsin> why does it say invalid theme archive when i try to install "login-scan-splash.tar.gz" with kdm theme manager?
<unop> vlt,  hmm, there must be another declaration of $fontpath that either supercedes the one you specify or is appended on .. i'm not so sure
<unop> vlt,  let's have a look at your /etc/grep.conf .. use a !pastebin to show us
<unop> err.. /etc/vnc.conf :) sorry
<yaman> need help ====> yesterday i  did install the kde and the kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu and i lost the shutdown button in 2 pcs
<yaman> need help ====> yesterday i  did install the kde and the kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu and i lost the shutdown button any help ??
<vlt> unop: There are only the lines from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH?highlight=fontpath (| sed 's/\/X11\/fonts/\/fonts\/X11/g')
<ardchoille> yaman: We heard you the first time :)
<SillyG> why is alt-printscreen-b so finicky for me in gnome?
<yaman> i c
<unop> vlt,  i dunno, manually verify that the paths specified in $fontpath exist or that you provide symlink for those missing directories
<vlt> The paths exist, maybe I should try symlinking, thanks.
<yaman> no one knows how to bring back the shutdown button ?
<unop> yaman,  ask the folks in #kde perhaps?
<yaman> unop: thanx
<unop> yaman,  or #kubuntu even
<vlt> unop: symlinking did it.
<unop> vlt, :)
<ricky> hello, ada member yg aktif?
<ricky> saya pengguna baru utk ubuntu
<unop> ricky,  what language is that?
<ricky> indonesia
<ricky> sorry
<duckdown> Hi all... Interesting problem here (SSH GURUS please read) I have been creating means of tunneling all of my regular internet by using the "ssh -D#### tunnel.host.com" and evertyhing is great.. Except for one thing; no matter which shell provider I connect to, I can't seem to pull in more than like 90kb/s when downloading through the tunnel.  I have tested with various sources and there is NO restrictionsin place; is this some kind o
<duckdown> f limitation to the SOCKS5 proxy?
<mariano> does /etc/ubuntu on 6.10 not put DISPLAY in env_keep ?
<unop> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<devin_> Hey all!! Im having trouble trying to figure this out! Im trying to install ut2003 and everytime i run the installer i get mount: /dev/ is not a block device im guess it has something to do with being an out dated installer and its looking in the wrong place but im not sure how to work around it
<Mithsir> Hi. I need to run qemu un "user emulation" mode. However, this mode is not NPTL-compatible, so I need to prepend LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.19. However, this gives me errors about libm.so.6 not being found. I guess I don't have the corresponding glibc installed. What can I do?
<[reed] > How do I see what package a file is part of using apt?
<Flannel> [reed] : dpkg -S [filename] 
<Landon> Hey all, quick question, what's the command to get an lib item from a website?
<old_cymuHep> how to uninstalll ProFTPD???
<[reed] > Flannel: ever heard of /bin/su not being installed in a new edgy install?
<sajt> apt-get autoremove proftpd
<sajt> or apt-get autoremove --purge proftpd
<Flannel> [reed] : shrug.  I don't have edgy, but it wouldn't be unheard of I guess.  Ubuntu uses sudo.
<Quilby> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<[reed] > correct, I know
<Quilby> !freenx
<Quilby> ah
<Quilby> i have a question
<Landon> Hey all, quick question, what's the command to get a lib item from a website?
<Landon> Anyone know?
<Quilby> i am running gnome. can i install an application thats made for kde?
<unop> lib item?
<Flannel> [reed] : but, it is.  it's in the "login" package
<Landon> py-libmpdclient 0.10.0 - http://www.musicpd.org/py-libmpdclient.shtml
<old_cymuHep> sajt it says E: Invalid operation autoremove
<[reed] > Flannel: yeah, but I have a guy that doesn't have /bin/su, but has login package installed
<Flannel> Quilby: yep.  No problem.  The only thing is that it'll drag in a bunch of KDE libs with it, so your first KDE package will be a large download
<Landon> It's like getnw or something
<Flannel> [reed] : then he manually deleted it, and a reinstall of the package should replace it
<[reed] > Flannel: what's the apt command to reinstall a package without first uninstalling it?
<old_cymuHep> sajt it says E: Invalid operation autoremove
<sijmen> I've setup an Ubuntu installation to function as a (part-time) backup machine. However, everytime I rsync over SSH with my Mac all files seem to be copied again
<Landon> unop: Anything?
<sijmen> Could it be something with the timestamp or so?
<Flannel> [reed] : apt-get install --reinstall login
<old_cymuHep> sajt it says E: Invalid operation autoremove
<[reed] > thanks
<unop> Landon,  you mean wget?
<old_cymuHep> how to uninstalll ProFTPD???
<Kenshirov> qulcuno parla italiano?
<unop> Landon,  wget http://mercury.chem.pitt.edu/~shank/py-libmpdclient-0.10.0.tar.gz
<unop> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Landon> wget! That's it!
<Landon> unop: Thanks
<Kenshirov> ok
<unop> yw
<old_cymuHep> how to uninstalll ProFTPD???
<sijmen> now I'm killing rsync
<sijmen> i'ts deleting loads of files :S
<unop> old_cymuHep,  sudo aptitude remove proftpd
<sijmen> *it's
<Flannel> !repeat | old_cymuHep
<ubotu> old_cymuHep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Landon> unop: How do I unpackage that and install it?
<unop> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<unop> Landon,  ^^
<Landon> Hahaha, thanks unop :P
<Neil3> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<old_cymuHep> how i can geti in my FTP by interne browser? what is the addres form? i installed vsftpd
<old_cymuHep> is it ftp://mydomain.com
<old_cymuHep> ???
<old_cymuHep> it dont gets into that addres
<Enselic``> Is there a way to restart X (Ctrl + Alt + Backspace) without all programs in the session getting killed?
<old_cymuHep> ;(
<Enselic``> old_cymuHep: try ftp.mydomain.com
<Flannel> old_cymuHep: if you have your DNS setup, yes.  Otherwise it'd be your IP
<Flannel> old_cymuHep: either on the real interblags, or your LAN IP
<Flannel> and, if it's the former, you may need to port forward on whatever router you may have
<old_cymuHep> Flannel its not opening
<baki> heloo
<old_cymuHep> tryed IP and domain...
<baki> is anybody from PL??
<Flannel> old_cymuHep: did you follow all the instructions?
<old_cymuHep> Flannel you said DNS?
<old_cymuHep> Flannel yes
<Flannel> old_cymuHep: if your IP doesn't work, your DNS wont
<old_cymuHep> Flannel IP works web is OPNENING
<old_cymuHep> Flannel just FTP dont works...
<bariel> hello, i have many .c files in different folder, is it possible using Makefile to tell him traverse all directory under src/ and compile everything ended with .c?
<old_cymuHep> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Flannel> old_cymuHep: FTP server and HTTP server are entirely different.  You're trying to FTP through a browser?  Did you enable anonymous FTP?
<serengeti> hello, i've just installed dapper server on my old via mvp3 motherboard (k6-2 550, additional CMD ide controller) and the thing is that as soon as grub loads the kernel, the system simply restarts
<old_cymuHep> Flannel what is the best FTP server?
<serengeti> any clues? i've tried acpi=off already
<old_cymuHep> flannel hmmm
<hume> hi...I am trying to set up an encrypted disk partiotion that is to be mounted at boot, but during boot I get error msg - it seems the prompt for passphrase appears behind splash screen and then boot stops with error msg, I am directed to a maintenance shell - anyone got advice on this? I followed instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Flannel> old_cymuHep: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html  those are the instructions.  Sounds like you didn't follow all of them ;)
<K|NgGh0sT> Hello, was wondering if I'm currently running a LVM, build on a 250 and a 300 gig drive... if I wanted to add 2 more drives and convert to a raid 05 lvm... can I do this without losing data?
<Quilby> !Python\
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Quilby> !7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Quilby> thanks flannel
<Quilby> What does ubotu mean when he says that feisty is in alpha?
<Flannel> Quilby: it's still alpha software (alpha is before beta), very unstable.
<Quilby> oh ok
<serengeti> hume, have you tried disabling the splash screen?
<Quilby> i have a question
<hume> serengeti, just found out about it...:) in /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<serengeti> yep thats right
<Flannel> !ask | Quilby
<ubotu> Quilby: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hume> but I don't have a grub.conf
<Quilby> in the menu manager it says that a certain program (that i just installed) should be in the menu ( a subfolder of internet)  but i cant see it in the actual menu....
<Flannel> hume: /boot/grub/menu.lst on Ubuntu
<Quilby> what do i do?
<soulfreshner> I'm looking for a way to make apt-get look at a different database when it checks for installed packages
<soulfreshner> is there a way to do something like that
<soulfreshner> ??
<oem__> hey guys i am definely lost
<Tomcat_> soulfreshner: Sure, replace /var/lib/apt with something else.
<oem__> i am a new user in Linux
<oem__> and I just cant figure out why my browser scrolls up and down so slow
<soulfreshner> Tomcat - is that all?
<Flannel> oem__: you don't want the OEM install, you want the "Desktop" install (first option on the alternate CD)
<hume> Flannel, how do I disable it there? is it the "quiet" option after the menu item?
<eelmoo> Hello
<eelmoo> I'll find out
<Flannel> hume: disable what?
<Tomcat_> soulfreshner: Not sure if I understood you right... maybe you could give some more details?
<oem__> desktop install.....so what do i do now
<hume> Flannel, the spash screen so I can enter my passphrase for encrypted partition
<soulfreshner> the idea is to download all the files needed for my machine at home from my work network
<oem__> i had a text install and oem install
<very`tired> i did a install dist-upgrade and now my X doesn't work anymore
<very`tired> anyone?
<old_cymuHep> Flannel i followed the instructions and it says  when i gi through internet explorer   eindows cannot access this folder.
<soulfreshner> so the packages should be downloaded based on the packages installed at home, in stead of at work...
<hume> very`tired, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Flannel> oem__: if you don't want to reinstall, that's fine.  You just need to run "oem-config-prepare" and reboot
<Flannel> oem__: then the text install, sorry.
<soulfreshner> Tomcat: a crude way to do something like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflineUpdateSpec
<very`tired> hume: trying that
<hume> serengeti, how do I disable the splash screen there, in menu.lst?
<oem__> text install what does that do flannel
<Flannel> oem__: OEM install is meant for computer mfcs, so they can configure stuff and let the end user create their own user and stuff, once they get it
<very`tired> hume: are default settings usually correct? cause for X server driver i have vesa (not a clue what that is)
<Flannel> oem__: it installs the normal desktop system
<old_cymuHep> Flannel i followed the instructions and it says  when i gi through internet explorer   eindows cannot access this folder.
<hume> very`tired, the upgrade should have saved your previous xorg.conf as a backup, could check differences?
<oem__> so whats the procedure...
<oem__> do i reinsert my cd
<very`tired> hume: where is it located?
<oem__> and do text install over top of it
<serengeti> hume, i'll look it up in a moment
<hume> very`tired, check earlier xorg.conf, it depends,
<Flannel> hume: quiet makes the stuff it tells you a lot less (anti-verbose), removing the "splash" optiong gets rid of the splash screen
<hume> very`tired, /etc/X11
<old_cymuHep> !FTPserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<old_cymuHep> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<soulfreshner> Tomcat: do you think I can just tar.gz var lib apt on my home machine, and replace it on my work server? - and obviously revert when I am finished...
<serengeti> hume, basically there's a splashimage or splash option
<old_cymuHep> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<serengeti> ahh it's been already said :)
<hume> ok
<old_cymuHep> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<very`tired> hume: is it wise to simply overwrite the current xorg with the old one?
<hume> very`tired, no, save a copy
<Flannel> oem__: that'd work.  Or if you don't want to reinstall at all, open a terminal, "sudo oem-config-prepare" and then once that's done, reboot
<old_cymuHep> !ftpd
<oem__> alright
<old_cymuHep> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<very`tired> hume: X is starting now
<hume> very`tired, :)
<very`tired> hume: my entire desktop is gone though :<
<oem__> alright rebooting i might ask more questions later thanks FLannel
<hume> very`tired, check differences between the two xorg,conf files
<very`tired> hume: whats the command for that again?
<_wooz> hi all
<hume> very`tired, you could use meld or kompare
<very`tired> hume: neither works
<old_cymuHep> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<krantix> hi! i have a problem with ndiswrapper... it says hardware present and drive ok, but i cannot load my belkin card... anybody can help me? eth1 shows up but does no discovery...?!?! thanks!!!!
<hume> very`tired, manually inspect them, check for video driver etc
<_wooz> I followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665 (FGLX installation on Edgy with Radeon9600 R350 4150).. and I got "Direct Rendering: no" with "glxinfo | grep direct" command
<old_cymuHep> !wu-ftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wu-ftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<old_cymuHep> !wu-ftpd
<ubotu> wu-ftpd: powerful and widely used FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.2-24 (edgy), package size 276 kB, installed size 792 kB
<very`tired> hume: is it also possible my nvidia driver was killed? i didn't get the splash and i can't set the resolution properly
<hume> very`tired, possible, quite possible. the closed source driver?
<_wooz> someone are an idea?
<very`tired> hume: i had a beta driver (quite old i believe)
<very`tired> hume: back in the day to support beryl etc
<krantix> can anybody help with ndiswrapper?
<hume> very`tired, probably you need a newer driver then
<_wooz> I got "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"" with "glxgears -printfps"
<very`tired> hume: how do i go about doing that?
<cmh0101_> hi guys =)
<very`tired> hume: i know why my desktop is gone btw :P i'm logged in as root, as i was root when i called startx
<hume> very`tired, don't know, don't use them. I guess there is a closed source driver in the multiverse repos, or you download from nvidia site...
<hume> very`tired, i belive there is some howto about it at the ubuntu wiki
<cmh0101_> Synaptic thinks that my computer is runnig i386 when it has the lastes kernel and is running i686 how can i change this so i can install programs in Add/Remove?
<rylan> hey, how do i setup a new user and have everything in chinese
<very`tired> hume k thx
<rylan> anyone here that is not lurking?
<theholyduck> probaly not
<Landon> Anyone around who can help me solve the DUMBEST THING I HAVE EVER DONE?
<theholyduck> Landon, just ask
<lukketto> rylan: no!
<very`tired> hume: btw, what is the most likely reason that an update messed up my xorg.conf?
<Landon> There was this package, I sudo apt-get installed it, and then hit yes, and it started removing a bunch of stuff
<Landon> I mean a BUNCH
<Landon> It was going to clear up about 502 MB worth of stuff if I let it continue
<Landon> It probably got about half
<hume> very`tired, dont know, but possibly problems with video driver, I'd say
<Landon> But as of now, I don't have gnome-terminal
<Landon> Some of my programs are gone
<Landon> No gnome-terminal
<Landon> But, i have Konsole
<Neil3> ctrl+alt+F1, Landon
<Neil3> get into a real terminal :)
<Neil3> ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to x
<Landon> Hahaha, then IRSSI back here?
<Neil3> or irssi
<Landon> Well, what do I do even in that Terminal?
<rylan> hey, how do i setup a new user and have everything in chinese
<Landon> This is probably the worst thing ever
<Neil3> you could check out the apt log file (i forget the name) but its in /var/log
<Neil3> then reinstall all the packages it says were removed
<Landon> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop': File not found
<Landon> I don't even have a home folder anymore?
<Neil3> what if you try cd ~
<Neil3> then type pwd
<Landon> I'm in /var/log
<Landon> Which one is the log?
<very`tired> how can i see my current kernel?
<Neil3> dpkg.log
<_Rno__> Hello. I've just installed Edgy and done all updates. Few months ago, I used Dapper, and on this one I've got a 'Disks' entry on the administration menu which helps me to mount / unmount my hard drives. How can I add it on the Edgy ?
<Neil3> type less dpkg.log
<Neil3> then hit the end key to get to the bottom
<Landon> I can still gedit it
<Neil3> Landon, hm you could try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop as that's a metapackage containing lots of stuff
<heikki> very`tired: uname -r
<Neil3> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop of course... :)
<old_cymuHep> what is the best ftp servr?
<Landon> Neil3: I tried that, it gave me something weird
<Neil3> damn
<Landon> Neil3: It says it has unmet dependency's
<Neil3> try sudo apt-get update
<Neil3> then try installing again
<JaccoH> hi ppl
<Landon> As soon as it gets to "Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org" it pretty much freezes
<Landon> Site down?
<JaccoH> is this a good place to discuss an issue i have with ubuntu .. well im not sure if its ubuntu specific.. but it is ubuntu after all :)
<JaccoH> Landon its not pingable?
<Landon> Don't know
<JaccoH> well could be down then .. other then that your internet connection is ok?
<Landon> Hahaha, i'm talking here
<old_cymuHep> what is the best ftp server?
<very`tired> ok, i'm following the wiki to install nvidia driver, but it isn't working, when i choose nvidia-glx, i get "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade"
<JaccoH> Landon .. yes but not necessarily on that machine :)
<very`tired> unresolvable dependancies
<cafuego_> old_cymuHep: the one you prefer and are comfortable with
<sabayonuser_> any advantage to using ubuntu over debian?
<JaccoH> sabayonuser.. support options.. later versions of software
<Landon> I found all the files it was going to remove and did
<Landon> Should I just sudo apt-get install all of them?
<Enselic``> sabayonuser_: you get more with ubuntu
<Landon> I can do it in one line, might as well?
<JaccoH> yes landon
<sabayonuser_> Enselic``: get more of what? i've used both extensively, debian seems more customisable and quicker, ubuntu is more refined
<old_cymuHep> cafuego_ dont know i never used before.. thats why i am asking
<Enselic``> sabayonuser_: more :p
<JaccoH> ok my problem now: I have Ubuntu edgy on a Dell PowerEdge 2900 with BNX2 NICs... the NICs/modules crash when I connect to this server an ssh client and try something simple like 'top'
<cafuego_> old_cymuHep: What you plan on using it for?
<sabayonuser_> Enselic``: haha, fair enough, might come back for a while then
<JaccoH> tried multiple kernel version
<_wooz> can anybody give me a good link to download libdri.a.gz (to fix pb with amd64)?
<sabayonuser_> i have a dual core AMD64 processor, which ubuntu do i want to run, and what options do i need?
<cafuego_> old_cymuHep: internal? external? anonymous? authenticated users? ssl? quota?
<old_cymuHep> cafuego_ i need it for upload files on server...
<cafuego_> sabayonuser_: desktop or server, and if server, what services?
<_wooz> http://mail3.mpr.org/mlomker/libdri.a.gz link is dead :o(
<JaccoH> sabayonuser.. the question is wrong.. it usage as server or desktop is the better criteria
<sabayonuser_> cafuego_: desktop, but with some apache/mysql
<cafuego_> sabayonuser_: Edgy 32bit
<Neil3> Landon, yeah a one liner apt-get install will work
<JaccoH> edgy eft then .. with the proper kernel after install
<old_cymuHep> cafuego_ i need it for upload files on server...
<very`tired> anyone? unresolvable dependancies when trying to install nvidia-glx ?
<cafuego_> JaccoH: edgy has a -generic kernel, which does SMP and amd64.
<cafuego_> old_cymuHep: probably go with vsftpd then. That's fairly simple.
<old_cymuHep> !vsftpd
<Landon> Neil3: Trying that now
<sabayonuser_> cafuego_: yeah, i thought the kernel was generic, do i need to boot with the smp option?
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<cafuego_> old_cymuHep: Or use scp/sftp instead if the server runs ssh
<Neil3> good luck Landon
<old_cymuHep> !scp/sftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scp/sftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Landon> Thanks, I think I'm going to need it :)
<cafuego_> sabayonuser_: Nah, it detects CPUs at runtime and boots however many it finds
<old_cymuHep> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<JaccoH> cafuego .. i use the -server kernel .. tried 2.6.17 and 2.6.20 from feisty
<sabayonuser_> cafuego_: great, thanks a lot
<cafuego_> JaccoH: Ah, yeah... -server lacks restricted stuff.
<cmh0101_> can anyone link me to some good wigets for ubuntu?
<JaccoH> cafuego .. yes sorry i was assuming you were addressing my specific problem :)
<cafuego_> JaccoH: Ah oh, no :-)
<JaccoH> ok
<cafuego_> JaccoH: Short of: try with other nics and see if it still crashes
<yomm> How can I list the available colors (naming) on Edgy ?
<idefix> what bit makes a file a link? sticky bit, suid or sgid?
<JaccoH> cafuego .. well the work around is funny.. rmmod bnx2 && /etc/init.d/networking stop && modprobe bnx2 && /etc/init.d/networking start && /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ArchieTek> anyone know of a distro that can run on a 486SX, 32MB RAM, 512MB HDD a light wm ???
<JaccoH> after this it wont happen again.. as if the module doesnt load properly orso?
<kraut> ArchieTek: xubuntu perhaps
<cafuego_> ArchieTek: dsl probably
<kraut> ArchieTek: but that's really crappy hardware
<idefix> can anyone help me please with this medium big problem? http://garimbo.org/nopaste/1022 any help would be greatly appreciated
<kidbuntu> !java runtime environment
<ArchieTek> need it for a lab... I know its crapy
<kidbuntu> java runtime environment!
<kidbuntu> !JRE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kraut> ArchieTek: try xubuntu
<idefix> I have some dvdrom mapping problems http://garimbo.org/nopaste/1022. can anyone help?
<ArchieTek> some ppl said that even xubuntu is too much weight for this ol sucker
<idefix> please!
<ArchieTek> dsl is a choice...
<theholyduck> ArchieTek, you could like use forever to install gentoo
<theholyduck> and use fluxbox
<theholyduck> or debian and fluxbox
<yomm> Archie : do a Edgy altcommand line install & install the lightest wm ... there is stuff that is way lighter then xubuntu
<Polysics> argh. why is ruby on ubuntu still 1.8.4?
<ArchieTek> how about slack?
<theholyduck> well apt-get is win
<renaud_> idefix, hdb1 hdb3 and hdb5 are differents partitions of your hard drive
<yomm> Archie : I ment Edgy_alt CD command line install :)
<theholyduck> yomm, he could try the server cd
<theholyduck> thats command line after its installed too
<yomm> Archie : like just xorg & twm .. btw do you really need X ?
<theholyduck> then apt-get install xorg. and apt-get install fluxbox
<yomm> theholyduck : yes , for example
<ArchieTek> well no, just some kind of wm...
<theholyduck> fluxbox is your best bet
<yomm> Archie , but u need graphics ?
<yomm> thenu need X :)
<theholyduck> well you can play videos in framebuffer consoles
<theholyduck> and music too
<theholyduck> with mplayer
<theholyduck> chating in console is ok
<theholyduck> and lynx works too
<theholyduck> :P
<ArchieTek> yes I can't really work an OS without graphics (ol windoze usr...)
<ArchieTek> lynx is cool
<idefix> renaud_ what does the b stand for in brw-rw----?
<yomm> holyduck : do previous versions of ubuntu e.g 5 run possibly a bit lighter then 6 ?
<jussi01> !enter | theholyduck:
<ubotu> theholyduck:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JaccoH> i wish it were more easy to remove X all together from edgy :)
<theholyduck> lol. i always use the enterkey to much :(
<renaud_> idefix, I think it means block device, but i'm not sure, man ls :)
<theholyduck> yomm, gnome is gnome.
<idefix> renaud_ but do you know why my dvdrom won't work?
<theholyduck> its still a full WM even if its old.
<ArchieTek> how about fvwm is it light enough?
<yomm> Jaccoh ;: it's not that hard , and you could always try NOT installing it in the first place
<theholyduck> only light wm im used to is FluxBox.
<JaccoH> yomm i didnt find that option really :) i may have overlooked it though
<renaud_> idefix, what's not working ?
<theholyduck> as i know you can run fluxbox on less than 100mhz
<theholyduck> though i never tryed that in person
<yomm> Jaccoh : you are probably using the live cd , right ?
<ArchieTek> well tried blackbox once and seemed kinda ok...
<idefix> in the top of the pastebin I typed the command that used to mount my dvdrom
<idefix> now it won't work anymore
<JaccoH> yomm well i have this DVD from linux magazine
<idefix> mount: No medium found
<JaccoH> which installs from live cd
<JaccoH> yes
<yomm> Jaccoh : does it boot directly into gnome ?
<JaccoH> yes
<yomm> ok live cd then
<JaccoH> yes :)
<yomm> if you use the alt_cd u can do various install , including a CLI ( command line interface ) system only :)
<JaccoH> not that this machine will notice the existence of X .. its too fast for that :)
<renaud_> idefix, sorry idefix I dont see what to do
<JaccoH> two quad core XEONs .. 8GB ram
<ArchieTek> I'm not that brave ;-)
<jussi01> jaccoH: nice machine!!!
<JaccoH> yes very nice
<JaccoH> though the NICs on it suck so far
<JaccoH> broadcom netxtreme :(
<jussi01> got a spare one? :P
<jussi01> heheh
<JaccoH> i cant get them working stable
<JaccoH> me? no .. :)
<JaccoH> they will run vmware server :)
<JaccoH> i have more then one of those servers
<manuconnexion> hello some one allready tried to install tinyerp soft on ubuntu edgy N?
<manuconnexion> or knows where there is a good tutorial about it
<JaccoH> ne way.. anyone in here using the BNX2 module for its NIC here?
<nanothief> is there a way to minimise a full screen program without quitting it? I tried alt-tab but it didn't work
<JaccoH> use a mouse?
<JaccoH> look for an icon with a _ in it :)
<jussi01> JaccoH: sorry cant help you with th BNX2 module...
<goban> in beryl, why cant you move to another viewpoint when a window is maximized?
<jussi01> goban: you should be able to
<theholyduck> or just
<theholyduck> move the mouse in the upper right corner
<theholyduck> (sorry for the enter)
<theholyduck> on beryl that shuld let you change between all windows
<JaccoH> dont sweat it ducky :D
<puppy_beast> goban, beryl =0.19999 or so. Still the number is too small to be consider stable, imho
<JaccoH> beryl works with hotcorners?
<goban> theholyduck: i know and shift alt cntrl lft/right works as well, just wondering why the send wasnt
<nanothief> theholyduck: do you know how to get that feature to work with minimized windows as well
<theholyduck> i think it works on all types of windows. but i dont use beryl all that much
<nanothief> goban: I don't think it is meant to work with a maximized window, it doesn't work for me
<theholyduck> and i cant test it now
<nanothief> you can still use the shift+ctrl+alt + left or right to do the same thing
<jussi01> goban: if you fail here dont forget theres a dedicated beryl room - #beryl
<JaccoH> ctrl+shift+alt+left.. wow
<JaccoH> :)
<mimilus> hello everybody
<idefix> how long do ubuntu bans last?
<JaccoH> bans?
<ikonia_> depends ask an op
<jussi01> !hi | mimilus
<ubotu> mimilus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mimilus> Is there someone wich could help me to configure xorg.conf with my asus x800 pro tvd ?
<JaccoH> !hi | JaccoH
<JaccoH> cool
<mimilus> sorry but i'm french
<ikonia_> mimilus what chipset is on that card
<ikonia_> !fr >mimilus
<Landon> Neil3: Hey, need help again
<mimilus> r420
<mimilus> it is like ati x800 pro
<ikonia_> mimilus is that ati ?
<mimilus> yes ati chipset
<highneko> Does anyone know of any good typing proctice programs? Something with nice looking text that won't kill my eyes? x_x
<elw0od> good morning all
<ikonia_> mimilus no can do, sorry - I've stopped helping out on ati issues because its so touch and go
<ikonia_> highneko vi ? openoffice ?
<idefix> defrysk how long does my #ubuntu-nl ban last? I won't talk about non-ubuntu-related matters anymore...
<jussi01> !howdy | elw0od:
<ubotu> elw0od:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Landon> Neil3: So I was going through the dpkg.log file, and I can't figure out what the files are called from the log file!
<ikonia_> idefix ask an op
<elw0od> hi oubutu
<idefix> he's the one who banned me (defrysk)
<ikonia_> ah
<Landon> JaccoH: Maybe you could help
<elw0od> i want to go feisty but i have fear
<Polysics> what does channel mode +tnc mean, pls? OT :-)
<ikonia_> idefix try joining #ubuntu-ops and ask
<ikonia_> elw0od then don't
<jussi01> !ubotu | elw0od:
<ubotu> elw0od:: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia_> elw0od why do you WANT fesity
<mimilus> !ubotu
<Landon> Anyone: From this line- 2007-02-22 04:42:26 remove ubuntu-base 0.120 0.120 -What's the file called?
<ikonia_> Landon what do you mean - file ?
<nanothief> does ubotu block repeated commands?
<elw0od> i want 2.6.20
<elw0od> ubotu, i love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> elw0od why ?
<ikonia_> elw0od why do you want 2.6.20
<elw0od> i need to try
<Quilby> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> what do you need from it
<Landon> ikonia_: I removed a bunch of stuff from my computer on accident, programs, ubunto essentials, a ton
<Quilby> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> Landon see if you can apt-get ubuntu-base again
<jussi01> nanothief: I think so
<elw0od> i need to recompile for hibernate patch
<Quilby> !search remote
<ubotu> Found: aiglx, vnc, freenx
<Quilby> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ikonia_> elw0od then either use 2.6.20 on edgy/dapper or update to fesity
<Quilby> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<ismail> screen!
<ismail> !screen
<Landon> Hahaha
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Landon> Oops
<dromer> QuilbyZ
<ismail> !screen resolution
<dromer> try plain x-forwarding ;)
<Landon> ikonia_: Yeah, I can, so just forget the numbers then?
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Quilby> ?
<ikonia_> Landon yes it will get the latest for you
<ismail> !screenresolution
<Landon> ikonia_: Thanks
<dromer> ismail: just ask your question, it's's easier
<ismail> guys my screen resolution is only up to 1024X768
<ismail> i want the higher resolution settings
<dromer> then go into your xorg.conf and fix it ;)
<ismail> i reinstalled ubuntu yesterday before my screen was setto 12XX
<Ayabara> I need a "party mode" for my Ubuntu laptop. I want my guests to be able to fiddle with my music player / playlists / music library, but I don't wan't them to have access to anything else. how can I do this?
<ismail> i think i need to add the extra resolutions manualy i just dont know how
<elw0od> i suppose that is unsfe to take only kernel packs from feisty repository?
<darkstar> Hi. I have a problem with synaptic everytime I install packages ii returns an error  zhich is always related to graphviz-cairo packg. Idecided to mark the package for reinstallation but it always fails. Any guess?
<dromer> Ayabara: make a new user with restrictions? this can be a pain on some settings I've found out though
<dromer> Ayabara: can't really help you fully with that
<dromer> ismail: yes, you need to put it in your xorg.conf
<ismail> dromer: how do u that exactly
<ismail> i need step by step instructions
<dromer> ismail: go in a terminal and type: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ayabara> dromer, I'll look into it :-)
<ismail> ok then
<darkstar> Is there a painless way to create a /home partition somewhere and move current /home content there?
<dromer> ismail: go down to the last few lines involving resolution (you should recognise)
<dromer> I asume you use a depth of 24
<ikonia_> darkstar create the partition, put a file system on it, mount it, copy the data across, remount it on /home
<dromer> ismail: then you see the modes that are in that section
<jax> i am having trouble installing realplayer because system says i need to remove some conflicting programs..how should i go about doing this...thx
<dromer> and your desired resolution (type esc then i to insert stuff
<ismail> i see it
<ikonia_> jax remove the conflicting packages
<darkstar> ikonia_, then edit /etc/fstab to point to that partition as my new /home partition?
<ismail> shouldnt i be in gedit?
<dromer> ismail: I think you need 1280x1024 ?
<ikonia_> darkstar yes, but that will only matter on a reboot
<dromer> ismail: doesn't matter, this is how I do it
<calmofthestorm7> (can someone give me an idea of how long it ought to take to resize a windows partition, just ballpark? I started about 4 hours ago and it's still going, and I'm afriad for my data)
<ismail> yeah i need the 1280X1024
<darkstar> ikonia_, Wow thought it would have been harder than that... Thanks. I'll do it right away..
<dromer> ismail: you can use any texteditor, do sudo gedit <file> if you want that
<ismail> its not in there
<ikonia_> calmofthestorm7 depends on how fast your machine is, how big the disk is, how much free space you have, have much data is on and fragmented, - no way to gtell
<ikonia_> tell
<elw0od> ok
<dromer> ismail: than add it
<ikonia_> darkstar dead easy
<ismail> so i need to add it right
<ismail> how
<elw0od> i can just change edgy with feisty in sources.list?
<dromer> save it (in vim: esc, :wq)
<darkstar> ikonia_, ;) brb
<ikonia_> elw0od nope
<dave84> Hi all, Can anyone help with a wireless problem? I have a Netcomm NP542 card which Edgy found and installed but I get an error with iwconfig of Access Point: Not-Associated? Not sure what to do. Have read everything but I think it must just be a setup problem.
<ikonia_> elw0od follow the upgrade process
<calmofthestorm7> well, the disk is 70/80 gigs full, before booting ubuntu I wrote the empty space with a bunch of files full of 0's, deleted them, then defragged
<dromer> ismail: maybe do gedit indeed, it might be easier for you
<calmofthestorm7> 2ghz amd64 with 512 mb ram
<elw0od> ikonia,  it's on the wiki?
<kidbuntu> how do i change the JAVA runtime that i'm using?
<yomm> calmofthestorm : always a good idea backup data before resizing
<puppy_beast> darkstar, what is the error msg?
<jax> yes ..but i m not sure which one? The following packages are BROKEN:
<jax>   realplayer
<jax> 0 packages upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jax> Need to get 22.5kB of archives. After unpacking 213kB will be used.
<jax> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jax>   realplayer: Depends: xlibs which is a virtual package.
<ikonia_> calmofthestorm7 I'll say it again, no way to tell
<jax> Resolving dependencies...
<calmofthestorm7> aright, thanks
<ikonia_> elw0odu yup
<jax> Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up...
<dromer> !paste | jax
<ubotu> jax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ismail> ok and just ass the resolution to all the feilds with resolution settings?
<mwe> I've been asking this earlier. Does anyone know how to rename the Applications menu?
<dromer> ismail: no just the depth 24, that's the one you probably use
<kidbuntu> Frostwire
<darkstar> puppy_beast, hold on, let me simulate a package installation so I can write down the error message..
<ikonia_> mwe I thought you could just right click on it and rename it
<kidbuntu> !Frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mwe> ikonia_: try it. you can't
<ikonia_> mwe sorry, not got an ubuntu box to hand
<mwe> ikonia_: well you can't do that
<ikonia_> mwe I don't doubt you
<dromer> ismail: done it? (vim or gedit?)
<ismail> dromer: done it in gedit
<mwe> ikonia_: You have to mess with some .menu/.desktop/.directory files in /usr/share and/or /etc I think but I haven't figured how yet
<ismail> now i need to restart ubuntu right?
<dromer> ismail: ok, saved it?
<ismail> yup
<dromer> ismail: no, not ubuntu, you need to restart x
<steveire> Hey. My windows installation is broken, and it appears I need to edit the registry. Is there some way I can do that from within ubuntu? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317189 I can mount the partition fine.
<ismail> ummmm ctrl alt backspace?
<dromer> ismail: do that with: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Landon> libeel2-data (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dromer> ok, gl\
<kidbuntu> guys please help me. i can't type anything to this link http://www.meralco.com.ph/#
<Landon> Anyone know what that means?
<UbuntuGaming183> hallo
<kidbuntu> i'm currently using 5.10
<jhaig> I have ubuntu installed on a laptop that I regularly connect to two different networks.  On one I need to connect to a web proxy but not on the other, and currently I need to do this when I start a web browser or anything else using http (eg, software updates).  Is it possible to get this done automatically depending on the ip address received from DHCP?
<ismail> k
<ismail> brb
<UbuntuGaming183> kann mir einer von euch sagen wie man das sudo zeitfenster kleiner machen kann ?
<UbuntuGaming183> sry
<mwe> I don't think ctrl-alt-backspace reloads xorg.conf, does it. I usually have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart for that
<darkstar> puppy_beast, graphiviz-cairo post-installation subbprocess script has returned an error 127
<dromer> mwe: I thought it does ... it has worked for me ..
<UbuntuGaming183> does anyone know how to change the timewindow of the sudo comment ?
<renaud_> mwe, it does for me, and I have a default gdm config
<ismail> weeeee thanks a mil man
<ismail> :D
<mwe> I see
<jax> what is the best way to find solve resolve dependencies if a package is BROKEN..like realplayer...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7016/
<dromer> ismail: it worked? :)
<ismail> yeah woked
<ismail> thank u alot
<dromer> ok, and you learned something too ;)
<dromer> no prob
* dromer back to studying stuff (hope there is place now in the library ..)
<dromer> later
<UbuntuGaming183> hello
<ismail> dromer where can i read more about doing stuff like that
<neo_> can someone help me??
<elw0od> neo_, ask :)
<ismail> online resources are very scattered
<elw0od> where i can find about updating to feisty? apt-get distupgrade isn't enough?
<UbuntuGaming183> is there a sudo.conf file where i can change the timeliimit of the sudo comment ?
<neo_> elw0od : i want to paste index.hmtl to my apache-www folder but Acces denied
<elw0od> neo_,  check permission of the files
<neo_> root
<neo_> is it
<UbuntuGaming183> elwood you must change the sources.list to feisty sources
<elw0od> neo_, so no one can read escept root
<neo_> but
<haboy_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<neo_> how can i change my website
<neo_> ?
<neo_> mom
<neo_> moment
<elw0od> neo_, go to the  dir where your index.html is and change permission with chmod
<neo_> so
<neo_> my webspace is online now
<neo_> only the stuff
<neo_> i cant edit it
<yomm> !enter !neo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter !neo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> !return !neo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return !neo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neo_> oki
<ismail> any aswer to that?
<cavallo_> hi
<yharrow> chello my feeelow russians
<yharrow> vere is can I find a way too keel ze vista beast?
<yharrow> remember.. veesta iz spyware
<yharrow> oh wth.
<renaud_> just dont install it ?
<yharrow> where is everyone?
<elw0od> neo_, you can :)
<neo_> how?
<elw0od> ok go in a terminal
<neo_> i searched the web
<neo_> oki
<neo_> moment
<neo_> yes
<yharrow> yay, ppl. (is not a hermit)
<yomm> yharrow : everyone is busy ignoring nonsense ...
<darkstar> ikonia_, I've created and formatted /dev/sdb2 with ext3. should I now copy all my /home content there (without creating a home folder?
<yharrow> ok yomm.
<yharrow> Im done
<neo_> elw0od:  oki
<neo_> terminal is open
<dave84> anyone help with a wireless card problem?
<elw0od> neo_, are u using kubuntu o ubuntu?
<yharrow> dave, what kind of card?
<neo_> ubunutu
<darkstar> dave84, which card
<dave84> NetcommNP542
<kenthomson> HELP; Am i infringing any patents or doing anything illegal when i use a open-source application to view proprietary formats like .doc (word), .fla (flash source), .3ds (3DS MAX), .psd (photoshop), .cdr (coreldraw). As these programs are needed by me, i need to know whether it is illegal to open such files using OS apps and also please suggest me a app to open each of the file i mentioned here. Thank you
<yharrow> dave. when you go into network manager does your card show up?
<elw0od> neo_,  sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<neo_> elw0od:
<neo_> that command compleet?
<dave84> Yes and iwconfig has it talking but i get a  Access Point: Not-Associated  message
<elw0od> neo_,  yes
<neo_> oki
<neo_> he opening root
<neo_> yes
<neo_> what now?
<kenthomson> Does someone care to enlighten me?
<yharrow> dave, are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<dave84> 32
<elw0od> go to your website directory
<darkstar> ikonia, sorry for bogging you. can you just tell me wether or not i must creat a home folder on newly formatted partition?
<neo_> elw0od: thats not there
<neo_> /var/www
<neo_> i dont know where it is
<elw0od> so go to var/www
<neo_> oki
<neo_> oki
<neo_> what now?
<yharrow> dave, one second
<yharrow> brb
<yharrow> dave, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dave84> kenthomson, most of these are usable from Linux but you have to use a few different programs. I'm not sure about Corel
<neo_> yes
<elw0od> neo_, open property by right cliccking and set permission
<neo_> elw0od: thanks!!
<dave84> 6.10 edgy
<elw0od> neo_, there is another way with chmod...try reading man
<neo_> thanks!!
<elw0od> neo_, this is the simplest
<elw0od> neo_,  it works?
<neo_> yes
<neo_> thanks!!
<Landon> Does anyone know how to install nautilus?
<Landon> I've come to a road block because it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Landon>   libeel2-2: Depends: libeel2-data (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<monzie> Landon: just give sudo apt-get install
<Landon> I dont' know how to get 2.14.3-0ubuntu1
<monzie> it should correct dependency problems, if any
<neo_> elw0od:  http://chatpalace.ath.cx its not yet finished and its dutch language :)
<yharrow> dave you might be able to connect using network manager
<Landon> I need that specific version though
<kenthomson> I helped to get some more help, anyways...its hopeless
<yharrow> dave,  try.  sudo apt-get install network-manager
<dave84> Will try
<Landon> monzie: If I sudo-apt get install libeel2-data, it says it's at it's newest version
<darkstar> Hi I have decided to move /home to a different partition, so I freated a 50g partition on /dev/sdbx and formatted as ext 3 I am copying my three useres home directories there. Then ?
<darkstar> poor spelling, ain't it?
<Landon> but it says it's 2.14.1-0ubuntu2, and I need 2.14.3-ubuntu1
<dave84> kenthomson, dont give up this is worth the effort
<yharrow> dave, you need to have universe repositories enabled in order to install network-manager
<monzie> Landon: have you fiddled with your sources.list?
<dave84> Already newest version
<kenthomson> dave84, I meant to say asking for help on the IRC here, is hopeless NOT linux. Dont worry i have been infected by the linux parasite deep enough that i am only going back to Redmond after i have a complete replacement of my Brain. ;)
<monzie> why dont you paste a log of what you're doing to some paste bin
<Landon> monzie: No, what would that do?
<yharrow> dave: also try apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<dave84> kenthomson, The forum here is sometimes a bit slow but there is a lot of very helpful people who can take a while to respond		
<yharrow> meant sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<dave84> Already newest version
<neo_> elw0od ?
<elw0od> neo_,  yes
<neo_> is there a way to install mysql without donwloading it?
<neo_> yes shell command
<neo_> just *
<elw0od> apt-get install mysql
<neo_> ty
<neo_> sudo apt-get install mysql ?
<Orfeous> i cant change volume for my soundcard on any installed mixer... what can be wrong?
<neo_> ty
<dave84> I then installed wifi radar, then WPA
<Orfeous> i can change volume with xmms but no mixer
<Landon> Guys, I really need help installing nautilus, it's the last thing I need to do to correct my GIGANTIC mistake
<nanothief> Landon: why isn't nautilus installed?
<Landon> It was an accident, and it was removed, a long with about 50 other things
<yharrow> dave, have you actually tried connecting with both wifi-radar and NetworkManager?
<Landon> I just finished installing EVERYTHING else by hand, just need nautilus now
<nanothief> Landon: it might have been quicker just to re-install ubuntu
<neo_> thanks elw0od i am donwloading it right now :) ty
<Landon> nanothief: I have too much stuff on here, and I have everything pretty much the way I want. It wasn't that bad since I had a list of everything that was gone
<Landon> But now I just need Nautilus and I'm done
<nanothief> Landon: i'm guessing sudo apt-get install nautilus doesn't work?
<Landon> nanothief: No, There's a dependency problem
<neo_> synaptic ? maybe
<Landon> libeel2-data (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Landon> Haven't tried synaptic yet, I'll try that right now
<dave84> yharrow, yes the card is found but the Access Point: Not-Associated part has got me baffled. It says Link Quality:60/100  Signal level:44/100  Noise level:0/100 with iwconfig. must just be a setting but DHCP is on and it should be automatic?
<nanothief> landon: out of curiosity, what was the gigantic mistake?
<gavintu> Hello. I've been looking for information on the forums but I can't find anything specific. How might I install qt so that I can run a program that requires it? All the information I can find on google is for developers using qt :  /.
<Landon> Heh, it was retarded. sudo apt-get install python- statgrab instead of sudo apt-get install python-statgrab
<yharrow> dave, does your connection use wep or wpa?
<Landon> And without thinking I hit yes
<dave84> I have both switched off at this stage
<Landon> Synaptic doesn't work, same problem
<Landon> That ONE file
<neo_> which file?
<neo_> lol
<Landon> libeel2-data (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<neo_> that file :D
<neo_> you cannot donwload it from internet??
<Landon> I need the ubuntu1 but if I sudo apt-get libeel2-data, it says it's there
<Landon> neo_: Where would I put it?
<neo_> i dont know
<neo_> else reinstall ubuntu?
<nanothief> gavintu: try installing libqt4-core and libqt4-gui
<Landon> I'm not going to reinstall just for 1 file
<Landon> Someone's got to know
<yharrow> dave, according to hardware support in ubuntu wiki it should work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetcomm
<nanothief> Landon: but a lot more could be broken that you haven't discovered yet
<Landon> nanothief: I reinstalled everything that was taken off, everything went really well...everything except for nautilus
<yharrow> dave, I think it might have to do with your particular setup
<Landon> Luckily I stopped it before it did any big damage
<yharrow> dave, can you post the output of ifconfig
<MrPrimate> Does nayone know how I can burn a CD on the same drive that I'm running a LiveCD on ?
<yharrow> dave, also are you using a router?
<ikonia_> Landon nautalus is part of gnone-desktop
<dave84> can I just paste it here?
<yharrow> yeah
<neo_> is there not an way to install nautalus with the cd?
<nanothief> MrPrimate: probably impossible
<neo_> how to start mysql?
<ikonia_> neo_ use the init script
<neo_> which?
<ikonia_> neo_ it also starts by default after install
<neo_> :D
<jussi01> dave84: if its large use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neo_> lol
<nanothief> MrPrimate: why do you need to?
<ikonia_> neo_ the one called "mysql"
<Landon> ikonia_: You're right, and I can't re-install gnome-desktop until I re-install nautilus :P
<ikonia_> neo_ which do you think
<yharrow> thanks jussi
<neo_> but dont  want to restart
<ikonia_> ikonia_ is that the error message
<neo_> ikonia: where /path?
<EyeCue> Hmm, how does ubuntu set its hostname? is it via /etc/hostname, or purely the binary hostname ?
<ikonia_> neo_ where the init scripts are kept
<ikonia_> neo_ read the wiki
<neo_> oki
<ikonia_> EyeCue the binary only changes it at that moment in time
<neo_> wiki.ubuntu.*
<ikonia_> the hostname file is read at boot
<EyeCue> roger that.
<dave84> Pasted it there havent used thatbefore!
<yharrow> jussi, how do i read it?
<Landon> What's funny is that I can open folders in something that LOOKS like nautilus
<EyeCue> ikonia_, is the syntax the same as other os's, ie; hostname hostname.domain, or are switches required to set it
<neo_> restart
<gavintu> nanothief: Very odd. It seems that aptitude downloads those files when you select the qt4-designer module (as I did before), but doesn't actually install them, so they were just sitting there doing nothing. That might explain my problem.
<neo_> it must be done
<jussi01> yharrow: he should post the address fore you here
<yharrow> jussi, figured
<ikonia_> neo_ I've told you how to do it
<ikonia_> EyeCue I assume so
<yharrow> dave, did you see whta the address is?
<ikonia_> EyeCue but just man it to make sure
<dave84> Yes it is a iConnect 624W router but not connected to the outside world. I am currently running of my home router.
<EyeCue> I'm supporting a client ive just started working with
<jussi01> dave84: make sure you pust the paste button on that address
<EyeCue> and i dont have access to the box, i just needed a confir,
<EyeCue> confirm
<ikonia_> EyeCue I believe its the same
<EyeCue> ta
<EyeCue> i dont think its the drama, but it doesnt hurt to kill fqdn errors.
<ikonia_> EyeCue agreed
<yharrow> dave84, do you have a wired card as well that you can test the connection on?
<nanothief> gavintu: what happens when you run sudo apt-get install libqt4-gui
<gavintu> nanothief: I just finished that now, but it didn't fix my problem. It still says QTDIR is null.
<gavintu> nanothief: I'm trying to compile a program from source that requires QT because it was crashing on startup, probably because QT isn't set up properly.
<dave84> Cant use the link it think s I am spamming it
<yharrow> dave84 just email the output to me. yharrow@yahoo.com
<dave84> yes the connection with a cable works fine and dhcps
<Landon> Figured it out! Just had to remove the dependency completely then re-install it, works fine now. Thanks to those that helped ;)
<slippyr4> hello, how can i change a users primary group? ie, when i create a file, it's owned and grouped as jon/jon . i want it to be jon/users
<ricardo_> hi can anyone help me to install firefox 2.0?
<gavintu> nanothief: I guess a better question now would be: Do you have to do a full manual configuration if you just want to use the libraries?
<ikonia_> ricardo_ get apt-get it from the repo
<nanothief> gavintu: If you are trying to compile it you need a few more packages. Try searching for Qt (name only) from synaptic package manager, and checking all the relevant packages that start with lib (it can't hurt to download ones not needed)
<yharrow> dave, also send me the output of  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gavintu> nanothief: Well yeah I don't really want to compile, I was only going to do that because the binaries weren't working in the first place and I figured I could find out the problem if I tried to compile.
<xenoborg> gavintu: what program are you trying to compile?
<nanothief> gavintu: what program is it?
<gavintu> mixxx
<yharrow> www.sample.com
<yharrow> http://www.sample.com
<gavintu> I mentioned on their boards that it was crashing, and they think it might be my QT that's flubbed up.
<xenoborg> sudo apt-get build-dep mixxx
<Orfeous> i give up.. i cant change volume with any mixer in ubnuntu!! just in software mode in xmms
<ricardo_> ikonia_ i never really understood the apt... how do i seek the package?
<gavintu> I already have the mixxx dev viles
<nanothief> gavintu: have you got any other programs that need Qt?
<ikonia_> ricardo_ if you don't understand apt - use the synaptic gui manager
<gavintu> no, never needed it
<ikonia_> or read the docs
<xenoborg> then apt-get source mixxx; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<ricardo_> ikonia_ i tried, but i cant find the firefox 2 there, only the 1.5...
<daveyates> apt-cache search ricardo_ will find all pakages installed or not that cotain ricardo_ as part of the name or discription
<gavintu> xenoborg: I'm trying to compile it in debug mode so I can send them diagnostics. It's giving errors because of QT, but other than that there's no problem with the compile.
<ikonia_> ricardo_ what version of ubuntu are you using
<ricardo_> the drapper...
<ikonia_> ricardo_ 1.5 is all thats available.
<IdleOne> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nanothief> gavintu: for something different, try sudo apt-get install nethack-qt. This will install a small game that relies on Qt. if it doesn't work you know Qt is the problem
<yomm> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<slippyr4> !umask
<Dustyhawk> hello people again. i have a problem with synaptics ..again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> is there a "ubuntu-ppc" irc channel ?
<ricardo_> ikonia_ should i get a newer version of ubuntu, then?
<Dustyhawk> in which this is what i got after clicking the Reload button
<Dustyhawk> E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Dustyhawk> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Dustyhawk> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<Dustyhawk> E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Dustyhawk> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Dustyhawk> though i have not touch any of the repository
<dave84> yharrow, did the arrive OK
<ricardo_> ikonia_ considering there is a newer version, of course...
<IdleOne> !firefox | ricardo_
<ubotu> ricardo_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<slippyr4> I am confused by umasks. what umask do i need to create files with rwxrwxr_x ?
<nanothief> !pastebin | Dustyhawk
<ubotu> Dustyhawk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reysan> Hello
<Quilby> im having problems with the freenx server
<Quilby> where should i go?
<reysan> Any one use Xubuntu  ?
<Quilby> wtf is going on?
<gavintu> reysan: Sometimes, why?
<deroby> Hi all
<Dustyhawk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7023/   <-- happens when i reload synaptics
<johnnybuoy> hi
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<Dustyhawk> any idea
<xenoborg> gavintu: edit line 27 of debian/rules in your source dir and insert --enable-debug, then you should be fine
<Tmob> MrPrim8, the src i'm compiling isn't ubuntu
<yomm> is it correct that xorg has no build-in window manager ?
<MrPrim8> hey a friend of mine is working on recompiling his kernel -- can he get the configuration for the kernel that is distrbuted ? ?
<deroby> I was wondering : is there an edonkey2K server for linux (ubuntu ?) I searched synaptics, but didn't find one
<MrPrim8> Tmob, what's your ultimate goal or purpoase of all this ?
<Quilby> yes
<Quilby> amule
<Quilby> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<yharrow> dave, yeah just got mail. reading now
<deroby> ah, so amule is Client AND server then ?
<Tmob> MrPrim8, i dont want initrd..
<Quilby> yes just like emule
<IdleOne> !ops we have a small onjoin/part botnet in here joining and parting
<johnnybuoy> can anyone tell me how I get to the page that shows hardware configuration and what works/doesn't work on the ubuntu webpage? I know there should be something like this, as last time I installed it, I did a survey for hardware support
<Tmob> but its just personal choice.. not really useful for anything..
<MrPrim8> Tmob, why don't you take the kernel source that Ubuntu distributes and modify it to your needs, this way you know what's going on,
<reysan> I'm newbeee.. i don't show the image, when i open a .png or .jpg ..start Gimp..
<marcellus> I am looking for an mp3 player that has a scrobbler plugin. xmms (which I have been using up til now) crashes on some files, amarok refuse to start, muine|rhythmbox|quodlibet don't work. So I tried listen which requires gstreamer >= 0.10.1  and now audacious scrobbler plugin causes a conflict between libwavpack and gstreamer0.8-misc. Any recommendations on a player that just works (like is in edgy)?
<MrPrim8> Tmob, I may be wrong, but can't you just skip initrd without even recompiling the kernel ?
<Quilby> wtf is going on
<Quilby> band that ip
<Quilby> ban
<gavintu> nanothief: Thanks, OK I installed it, and it gave me almost exactly the same error that mixxx did when I tried to run it, so it appears they have the same problem. The game actually ran, but it was all messed up so I guess mixxx just relies more on qt than the game does.
<IdleOne> Quilby, no need for the wtf! it's a flood botnet
<Quilby> so what is it?
<johnnybuoy> no OPs?
<Dustyhawk> ok screw that error which i got
<slippyr4> I am confused by umasks. what umask do i need to create files with rwxrwxr_x ?
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<MrPrim8> why the hell do people entertain themselves by being irritating on IRC?  ... i think it must be to make up for feeling sad for having a small penis
<gavintu> nanothief: So how the question is why isn't it working? I'm on dapper ubuntu core btw.
<deroby> errr, IMHO eMule (the windows client I use) only has client capability, we need to run dserver.exe on our lan (not connected to the internet) to have a central "index-locatio", but anyway, I'll give aMule a look, thanks
<apokryphos> IdleOne: hi
<Dustyhawk> now with add/remove
<Dustyhawk> im getting this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7024/
<nanothief> gavintu: ok have you tried removing all qt libs from your computer?
<IdleOne> apokryphos, join/ part botnet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<MrPrim8> maybe if you hvae a tiny penis it helps you feel better if you flood chnanels
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<johnnybuoy> can anyone point me to the supported hardware page?
<IdleOne> apokryphos, been going on for about 5 minutes
<Quilby> where are the ops?
<MrPrim8> Tmob, good luck, I have to reboot to linux and get to work, cya
<Quilby> all of them are sleeping
<gavintu> nanothief: Hmmm, no. I guess I'll try that now.
<apokryphos> Quilby: no, I'm here.
<reysan> to open the image in Xfce4 what Sw I can to use ?
<Quilby> oh
<IdleOne> ty apokryphos
<Dustyhawk> hello people. ~_~ need some help
<gavintu> nanothief: Should I just get rid of everything and then reinstall the core file?
<Quilby> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nanothief> nanothief: firstly uninstall nethack-qt, then get rid of all qt stuff, then re-install nethack-qt. That might work
<johnnybuoy> can anyone tell me how I get to the page that shows hardware configuration and what works/doesn't work on the ubuntu webpage? I know there should be something like this, as last time I installed it, I did a survey for hardware support
<johnnybuoy> it asked me questions like does sound work, video, etc...
<mattl> jono: how do you feel about having ESR join your community? given that he has explicitly stated that he is against the free software community and believes we all need non-free software.
<johnnybuoy> who is ESR?
<mattl> Eric S Raymond.
<Quilby> !esr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jono> mattl: I couldnt care less, he is one user
<dave84> johnnybouy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<jono> mattl: I don;t see him as any different to any other user
<johnnybuoy> thx
<jono> mattl: and we have lots of people who believe Ubuntu should support non-free software
<sskroeder> Hi all ... I'm using Gaim for my IM'ing needs -- but earlier today one of my friends (who still use windows) wanted to let me see via his webcam - though MSN Messenger  --- Is there a way to accomplish that ? - to see the webcam stream from a Messenger chat ?
<Crescendo> We do need non-free software.
<johnnybuoy> isn't esr one of the oss and foss spokespeople?
<mattl> Crescendo: we don't.
<mattl> johnnybuoy: open source, but not free software
<johnnybuoy> ah
<marcellus> johnnybuoy: self-proclaimed
<johnnybuoy> :D
<johnnybuoy> yeah, I know
<mattl> marcellus: well, he was on the OSI board for sometime.
<yharrow> dave what is your access point name?
<johnnybuoy> he does have some pretty interesting papers on his site, though...
<Enselic``> Is there a way to pipe stdinput to a gedit buffer?
<yharrow> network name?
<Crescendo> mattl, it's too early to argue why we do, so <insert well-defended argument for non-free software, with all the necessities being free anyways>
<dave84> WLAN-AP-625W
<mattl> jono: anyway, that was all i wanted to know. cheers.
<jono> :)
<Crescendo> Don't hate!
<Crescendo> :x
<mattl> Crescendo: i have no intention to argue with you.
<gavintu> Or so he says.
<yharrow> ok, send me the output of   cat /etc/network/interfaces
<yharrow> <<dave84
<Crescendo> Lol, actually, I was the one who was intending on arguing with him.
<Crescendo> Purists and elitists are not what the community needs, though.
<Crescendo> That's what it boils down to.
<dave84> Wifi radar sees the router and also my netgear home router
<Enselic``> who was that mattl guy?
<Crescendo> Eric will be a welcome addition to the community, as will any other user.
<johnnybuoy> yeah, but we do need some people who have a voice in THE media
<yharrow> dave, did you try connecting using wifi-radar?
<nanothief> gavintu: how is it going?
<johnnybuoy> ppl tend to think free software is bad, just because it's free
<yharrow> dave:  sudo /etc/init.d/wifi-radar restart; sudo wifi-radar
<dave84> Yes but it tries to assign an IP but after 15 seconds cant do it
<johnnybuoy> how dumb, seeing it's better than an proprietary software
<gavintu> nanothief: Looking for stray qts in the nooks and crannies.
<johnnybuoy> s/an/any
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<yharrow> dave84  did you send the output yet?
<darkstar> Guys can you help me moving my system's /home to a newly created partition somewhere else into the filesystem? Just need a quick way to do it.
<rogiertje> i installed kubuntu (from ubuntu) i also installed the kubuntu usplash, how do i change it back to the ubuntu splash?
<yharrow> dave, it seems as if the only problem were having is getting the wireless card to obtain an ip address from the router.
<johnnybuoy> darkstar, well, just copy/move it there recursively and set the fstab file accordingly
<darek> cze
<darkstar> johnnybuoy, what sould the /etc/fstab lool like after? I mean which flags are *mandatory* for /home, in fstab?
<johnnybuoy> dell is giving me sh*t for an order. anyone had problems with dell online orders?
<johnnybuoy> hmm
<johnnybuoy> darkstar, if your permissions are right, I would guess defaults should be ok
<dave84> I cant understand it the router is brand new and was configured by the internet provider with dhcp configured and wireless configured
<johnnybuoy> except if this is a prduction/high securith host, where I would do some fine-tuning..
<sladen> rogiertje: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<darkstar> johhnybouy, alright, let's say I am done and I am unable to boot into my system........ how would I recover?
<johnnybuoy> darkmatter, well, pop in a live-cd of course.
<DaHood> hi all. I was trying out ubuntu-server. I cannot explain why it insists on installing the apache2-mpm-prefork package instead of the apache2-mpm-worker. for example, if i try to install php5 then it requires the "prefork" version of apache
<johnnybuoy> anyhow, you'll still be able to log in as root, as root's home is on /root, so unmodified
<dave84> emailed the last one
<johnnybuoy> darkstar, ^^
<darkstar> johnnybuoy, right... Ok. brb
<yharrow> ok
<johnnybuoy> darkmatter, you have a root password?
<johnnybuoy> darkstar,
<asti> darkstar, take a look at this guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<johnnybuoy> by default ubuntu doesn't have a root password, only sudo is allowed
<johnnybuoy> iirc
<nadii> Ello
<darkstar> asti, thanks I am going right there.
<johnnybuoy> kewl
<johnnybuoy> see y'all when I get my freeking dell inspiron.
<johnnybuoy> ciao
<dave84> sudo wifi radar says wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Resource temporarily unavailable
<yharrow> dave84, :) there is a typo in your interfaces file
<yharrow> do sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<yharrow> change the last line to #wireless-keys:
<yharrow> instead of wireless-key s:
<dave84> How would that happen?
<yharrow> then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yharrow> dave84, no idea man haha
<yharrow> dave84, just glad we spotted it
<dave84> Thanks for your help  let you know how it goes
<masato> siema
<yharrow> dave, take a look at this error. Failed to bring up ath0. Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :    invalid argument "s:".
<yharrow> dave, the invalid argument is your extra s at the end of wireless-keys
<smo> hi all
<yharrow> I mean hanging s
<smo> what up with ubuntu on usb key is it possible now??
<smo> i have a 2 go usb key can i install ubuntu on it to run it as live -cd...
<smo> ?
<dave84> Yeah not quite there got this /etc/network/interfaces:19: option with empty value
<dave84> ill remove the "s"
<valehru> Hey guys, i have ssh access to a machine.  How can I open up port 6600 to all traffic?
<gavintu> nanothief: Still there, kashira? Sorry my laptop is really slow. I just put nethack back on after uninstalling everything I could, and it gives me the same error basically.
<gavintu> nanothief: I guess I'll reinstall qt4 core.
<valehru> well?  Does anyone here know how I could open a port on 6600 using only the console...
<nanothief> gavintu: what was the error again?
<gavintu> nanothief: Can I PM it to you? About 15 lines.
<nanothief> just put it on pastebox
<gavintu> Pastebox? Is that a website?
<nanothief> gavintu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<selinuxium> valehru: there is a package called fwbuilder. you can run it locally and upload the file to your server...
<nanothief> its one of the links in the topic
<valehru> selinuxium, thx
<yharrow> dave, dont remove the s,  the s should be there just part of wireless-keys
<yharrow> dave just remove the space
<yharrow> dave, and you can comment out the whole line by placing a # sign before the line,
<dave84> yharrow, Should I remove the line altogether? i am getting option with an empty value without the : or Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<dave84>     invalid argument ":".
<gavintu> nanothief: OK, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7027/ . It's basically the same as the error I got for mixxx, except for the last line.
<valehru> selinuxium, do you know of one that I could install remotely and simply administer it over ssh on the console?
<dave84> Your too quick
<dave84> read my mind
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.104.52.207]  by apokryphos
<yharrow> dave, you can use dave84 and put the s back the line should look like this   #wireless-keys:
<yharrow> dave thanks man :)
<nanothief> gavintu: are you using beryl by any chance?
<gavintu> nanothief: It's possible that it's a scim error, and the mixxx developers tell me that all their scim code is part of qt (or rather they just leave all the scim stuff to qt)
<gavintu> No, bare bones ThinkPad here so nothing fancy.
<yharrow> how do I use a bluetooth modem in ubuntu?
<nanothief> gavintu: can you put on pastebox the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yharrow> dial up modem
<yharrow> seveas are you the guy who made the seveaz packages?
<Seveas> nolo, that's me
<Seveas> argh
* Seveas kills self
<yharrow> hehe
<gavintu> nanothief: OK, but I don't think it's an X problem, everything else works fine after all.
<Seveas> actually
* Seveas kills tab key
<wilsontux> helpme espaol spanish
<Seveas> !es | wilsontux
<ubotu> wilsontux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<selinuxium> hi Seveas :)
<Seveas> hi selinuxium
<wilsontux> ok thanks
<yharrow> goes to play tecnoballz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<valehru> does anyone know the command to open a port using iptables?
<dave84> Thanks again
<yharrow> dave, did it work?
<gavintu> nanothief: Here it is, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7028/
<asti> valehru, you can use firestarter to open a port
<valehru> asti, I don't have access to the firestarter gui.
<valehru> asti, im not on x.  Im using ssh
<nanothief> gavintu: is your graphics card an ATI model?
<yettenet> Is there any other method to schedule tasks other than Cron?
<Frogzoo> valehru: iptables -A INPUT -d hostname -j ACCEPT
<yharrow> yay, I just provided technical support over IRC for the first time ever, I am now officially and ubuntu-geek
<yharrow> an*
<yettenet> gz yharrow
<yettenet> :P
<gavintu> nanothief: Hmmm, I was just looking at that too. I _believe_ it's an onboard ATI model, but I'm not so sure anymore (it's not actually my computer). Let me see if I can check somehow.
<yharrow> yettenet, can you beleive it I managed to fix his wireless connection without actually having him blow his computer
<yharrow> up
<yettenet> Amazing
<yharrow> yeah I know
<yharrow> wow
<yharrow> :P
<yharrow> haha
<cafuego_> yettenet: there is 'at'
<yettenet> 'at'?
<yettenet> I'll give it a look
<valehru> Frogzoo, thx
<Frogzoo> valehru: np
<yharrow> stupid one click default in kde
<Frogzoo> valehru: oops - that opens all ports...
<talis> Anyone have an answer to this one --> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file
<talis> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<cafuego_> what's with the join spam
<valehru> ya....was thinking
<sijmen> Is there a gtk or gnome frontend to fstab in Ubuntu?
<yettenet> Hm
<valehru> Frogzoo, was thinking that..
<Frogzoo> valehru: iptables -A INPUT -d hostname --dport service -j ACCEPT
<yettenet> ubotu: at
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<yettenet> Doesn't give a link to the documentation S
<yettenet> :s
<cafuego_> Time to ban 85.* I think
<valehru> Frogzoo, was thinking that.....how can i make it accept connections on port 6600?  iptables -A INPUT -d hostname --dport 6600 -j ACCEPT
<yettenet> Yup, it seems like...
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<valehru> Frogzoo, where host=localhost
<gnomefreak> cafuego_: i see it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+mr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.2*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-mr]  by Seveas
<Seveas> denny, yeah
<gavintu> nanothief: OK yeah I have a source that confirms the standard onboard vid card is "ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (Mach64)".
<denny> cool
<sijmen> Isn't there a standalone version of the mountpoint config tool used in the installer?
<Frogzoo> valehru: iptables -A INPUT -d localhost -p tcp --dport service -j ACCEPT
<wolfeySI> please:)
<talis> Anyone have an answer to this one --> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file
<Seveas> sijmen, unfortunately not
<sijmen> okay.. back to console then :)
<nanothief> gavintu: type the command blackjack in a terminal. Is there any output?
<Seveas> talis, adduser --system postfix
<talis> Seveas: oh okay thank you
<yettenet> cafuego_: Could you provide me some information on this 'at' thingy? :P
<gavintu> nanothief: Yeah, the game.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.2*]  by Seveas
<cafuego_> yettenet: 'man at' should see you sorted
<yettenet> Thanks
<yettenet> :)
<gavintu> nanothief: Appears to look fine. Doesn't look like qt though O  o;;.
<gavintu> *work fine
<yettenet> man is the short for manual, right?
<mackinac> yettenet:  yes
<sijmen> How can I have mount re-read fstab so the new partitions get mounted and stuff?
<yettenet> Thanks, another useful command:D
<Seveas> sijmen, mount -a
<nanothief> gavintu: well i'm stuck then. Usually, the reason that you get X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device (anumber) errors  is a piece of hardware is incorrectly specified in the xorg.conf file. eg i had an X Error once as a stylus was defined in my xorg.conf file (and i don't have a stylus). So I think the problem isn't Qt, but something else. Or i could be completely wrong :-P
<gavintu> nanothief: OK, thanks. Ummm... I'll see if these mixxx guys have any other ideas, they're probably getting pretty fed up with me by now. And I'm just reading about a big with scim + qt that could be related, but we'll see. Thanks again.
<nanothief> gavintu: it might be better to ask in the qt forums, as it is a problem with qt, not mixxx
<wolfeySI> so there's no netboot for kubuntu?
<wolfeySI> only for ubuntu?
<sijmen> Yay my new partition layout mounted
<sijmen> but doesn't appear on the desktop.
<wolfeySI> cmon say yes no?
<gavintu> nanothief: OK, good idea.
<sijmen> How to refresh the mounted filesystems on the desktkop?
<litage_> which app tells you which key you're currently pressing?
<jrib> litage_: xev
<Riddell> wolfeySI: there is only 1 netboot CD, it asks which variant you want during install
<Frogzoo> sijmen: logout/login should work
<sijmen> hmm :/
<sijmen> that seems kind of akward
<sijmen> but it'll do
<wolfeySI> Riddell: it didnt ask last time
<flamesrock>  hey, why is it that dos takes ages to format, but linux takes like two seconds?
<wolfeySI> flamesrock: probably linux format doesnt physically erase every sector by default?
<wolfeySI> :)
<bauer77> one is microsoft one is god...hehe
<sijmen> DOS appearently clears the entire disk, whereas with mkfs only a new filesystem index is generated
<flamesrock> thanks wolfey
<flamesrock> ahhh I see
<loiic> Hi there
<sijmen> logging in/out, brb
<sijmen> I logged in and out, but while the filesystems are mounted they still do not appear on the desktop
<sijmen> Do I need to have them by UUID in my fstab? or is /dev/hdaX fine?
<loiic> i am new to ubuntu, coming with a debian background, i got a brand new ubuntu-server with 6.10 installed, and i heard that the init mechanism in this version has been replaced by upstart, i guess it does make a lot of change underneath, but i still can see scripts in /etc/init.d and the rc.d folders, do have i to do thing any differently than what i am used to?
<Zaggynl> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mackinac> sijmen:  try to disable then re-enable the icons at "gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop" .. see if that updates it
<bimberi> loiic: no, upstart supports those scripts.  Things may change down the track though - in future Ubuntu releases
<loiic> bimberi: but at the moment using those scripts is still the only solution, or there is a proper way to get things done the ubuntu way
<Mena> Is there a nice program to enable me edit video files and cutt it and this stuff
<bimberi> loiic: they're still the ubuntu way :)
<loiic> bimberi: eheh ok, which is?
<yettenet> Ah... Cron works... again
<yettenet> Finally :D
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! I think Ive screwed up my system when trying to install according to the unofficial ATI-driver-wiki....
<sijmen> mackinac: did that. Now I also know how to enable the trash icon, but my two volumes are still not mounted
<sijmen> *visible
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> theres a problem with the linux-restricted-modules and now I cant even apt-get remove it!
<NoEvidenZ> UbuntuN00B_HBG: What seems to be the problem?
<NoEvidenZ> Ah.
<sijmen> it's about these two partitions: /dev/hda7 on /media/data type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<sijmen> /dev/hda6 on /media/rsync type ext3 (rw)
<bimberi> loiic: update-rc.d, invoke-rc.d, basing new scripts on /etc/init.d/skeleton (if I've understood your question)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> I like the "Ah" statement... sound reassuring! ;)
<techie1> good morning all
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> 'morning!
<litage_> thanks jrib
<NoEvidenZ> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I know about as much on the topic as you do. I'm actually here for help myself.
<loiic> ah ok bimberi, but that's still the same as things are done in debian, i thought upstart might have introduced some new commands etc
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> NoEvidenZ: too bad! ;)
<NoEvidenZ> UbuntuN00B_HBG: Sorry. :P
<idefix_> if you have a CDrom and a DVDrom and the DVDrom seems dead but the CDrom works the controller on your motherboard can't be broken right? especially since the working rom is the slave and the other master?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> techie1: can you rupposrt me with my problematic linux-restricted-modules?
<vignesh> hey...
<NoEvidenZ> !chat > NoEvidenZ
<techie1> Can anybody comment. I am recently very "extremely happy" to have discovered Ubuntu and all the other related linux programs available. Having been a windows user for a few years, I have arrived to the conclusion, or maybe is a matter of principle, that I totally want to switch gears and get my next machine already installed with linux rather than windows. Any suggestions as to the type of "best" computer out there for
<vignesh> Do i need a graphics card to use XGL ?
<techie1> Also which is prefer by you all in here: Ubuntu, Slax, DSL, Suse, etc... and why?
<vignesh> I just got an Intel 945 motherboard.. so is this onboard intel graphics enough to use XGL ?
<IdleOne> techie1, get a computer you can afford with no OS ( check hardware compatibility ) and then install ubuntu on it yourself
<Frogzoo> !hardware | techie1 make sure all your hardware has linux drivers
<ubotu> techie1 make sure all your hardware has linux drivers: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<IdleOne> techie1, being this is #ubuntu I would say Ubuntu is the preffered OS
<techie1> <IdleOne>good avice, thanks.
<bright_fame> techie1: if you don't want to figure out all the compatibility issues yourself take a look at system76.com
<techie1> <Frogzoo>how do I check that?
<bright_fame> (they preinstall ubuntu)
<NoEvidenZ> techie1: Build one and install Ubuntu on it. I'd advise against getting any preloaded OS. You end up with too much crap from the company that put it together.
<techie1> ah, thanks ubotu
<Frogzoo> techie1: also go for an nvidia video card, ati support is a bit patchy
<vignesh> anyone ?
<janga> vignesh, yes
<wolfeySI> Frogzoo: that's nasty rumour
<wolfeySI> ati works great
<bauer77> yes I would advise a nvidia card too
<bauer77> ati is a pain in the you know what
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Frogzoo: yeah.... Im wrestling with my ati-drivers as we speak...
<vignesh> janga: so I can`t use XGL without  a graphics card ?
<bauer77> as I have been UbuntuN00B_HBG
<bright_fame> vignesh: i have beryl running on intel graphics :\ not sure if same as yours though
<wolfeySI> bauer77: i have good experience with recent ati drivers, thank you
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Frogzoo: worked fine until I started fiddling with it... :P
<techie1> <NoEvidenZ>it all makes sense
<vignesh> bright_fame: Mine is an Intel 945
<janga> vignesh, intel IS an onboard graphics card
<bauer77> what are you running for a card wolfey?
<wolfeySI> 9600xt
<Phocean_> why don't you use beryl ?
<no_gatez_fan> ati x800 here no problems
<bauer77> everytime I come in here someone is having problems with their ATI, rarelly see nvidia issues
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> no_gatez_fan: did you install the drivers from ati.amd.com?
<vignesh> janga: sorry mine is a 946GZ
<Frogzoo> no_gatez_fan: frame rates under ati+wine are the suxors
<no_gatez_fan> yes
<bright_fame> vignesh: will look mine up for you...
<Phocean_> beryl rox with my i915gm graphics
<bauer77> I am using a Radeon Mobility 9700 and have been struggling with it from the get go
<techie1> I have also seen ubuntu program (downloable and around 600 mb or so) and other places I see a disk for 3.5 G (probably with lots of crap). Basically the main disk which I am using now (a live CD) is about 698 MG. Is that the normal one?
<wolfeySI> bauer77: trick is to set xorg.conf right
<techie1> or is that all I need
<vignesh> bright_fame: mine is a Intel 946GZ
<bauer77> well if your offering to help..lol
<wolfeySI> for example UseFastTLS works best with 1 .. 0 and 2 aint good
<bauer77> unfortunately I am still a noob to the linux world
<no_gatez_fan> i did a text install then loaded it from there
<wolfeySI> and 'export pseudocolor visuals' must be off, or no xv for you
<no_gatez_fan> i dont know if i had to but that is the way i been doing it
<bauer77> I installed the ATI drivers from the ati website but it keeps showing up with the mesa drivers
<bauer77> in xorg.conf
<NoEvidenZ> Can anyone tell me about the Integrated VIA DeltaChrome GPU? Is it like.. Decent, or is it just a fancy name?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> anyone here who can help me with my linux-restricted-modules package? I cant remove it... apt-get just stops...
<bright_fame> vignesh: 82865G using i916 driver
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: what is the message
<bright_fame> runs beryl fine
<bright_fame> (using AIGLX)
<vignesh> bright_fame: u don`t have an extra graphics card ?
<bright_fame> nope
<techie1> Is the ubuntu disk (downloadble from ubuntu.com) all I need? Or are there any commercial ubuntu CD's that I could buy with more programs?
<bright_fame> dell 1100 dimension
<bright_fame> intel integrated
<vignesh> cool.. then it should work on mine too.. Thanks
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: well... apt-get starts removing it... no error-messages... but it just hangs, CPU-load 0%
<ikonia_> bauer77 why are you not using the drivers from the ubuntu repo
<bright_fame> techie1: install from the disk, download anything else
<bright_fame> using synaptic
<techie1> thanks bright
<no_gatez_fan> 26801 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5360.021 FPS is what i get
<kenthomson> HELP; how do i make all the icons in my desktop disappear, i want to hide them. PLease help
<ikonia_> delete them
<techie1> <bright_fame>is there a way to use synaptic while still using the liveCD and downloding programs? I tried it but apparently since I have not partitioned and still using livecd it does not download additional programs.
<ikonia_> or disable them in gconf
<kenthomson> ikonia_, is there a difference between delete and hide?
<NoEvidenZ> Can anyone tell me about the Integrated VIA DeltaChrome GPU? Is it like.. Decent, or is it just a fancy name?
<kenthomson> ikonia_, the key in gconf is what i am searching for, i can't find it
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: weired... it does that only with this package right ? have you tried to remove another one ?
<ikonia_> kenthomson just delete them
<bright_fame> techie1: never tried - but sounds like it wouldn't work very well to me
<mackinac> kenthomson:  gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop"
<kenthomson> ikonia_, but i want to HIDE them, not delete :(
<kenthomson> mackinac, let me see that!
<ikonia_> whats the point - if you hide them you can't use them, so delete them
<dmb062082> now that i have everything set up the way i want.... how do i go about remastering into a dvd/live dvd?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: nope... I could try though... the problems startes when I tried INSTALLING it... same thing there, just froze... so I tried removing it... no luck...
<Mena> what is the diffrence between ubuntu amd64  and just ubuntu
<techie1> <bright_fame> thanks again. One final questions I am using mirc to get here (a windows program) which is the counterpart for Ubuntu.... xchat?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: should I try to remove another package?
<ikonia_> Mena one is 64bit
<dmb062082> mena: the 64 bit version is for amd64 bit processors
<bright_fame> i'm use GAIM
<techie1> or are there others
<Sakunix> hi anyone with experience getting Ubuntu 6.06.1 onto a Mac PowerBook G3?
<Bogaurd> techie1: yeah, xhcat is pretty good
<bright_fame> works great
<kenthomson> mackinac, there is no option in there to HIDE all of them (not "draw" them)
<Bogaurd> techie1: you'll feel comfortable in xchat most likely if you've used MiRC
<kenthomson> ikonia_, hiding allows one to restore them
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I think it is an apt issue
<Mena> ikonia, dmb062082, ohh ok
<Bogaurd> techie1: there are dozens :)
<Mena> thanks
<Mena> :)
<kenthomson> ikonia_, though one can always move them to other folder from desktop and copy them back, but i am looking for a official way
<ikonia_> kenthomson gconf editor is the way
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: ok, any ideas how to troubleshoot or resolve?
<mackinac> ohh, hide all ....
<kenthomson> ikonia_, i can't find the key to edit to make all the icons
<kenthomson> mackinac, yes not just the trash or home, but all of them
<kenthomson> ikonia_, * to hide all icons
<ikonia_> gconf editor
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: maybe something wrong with your source.list... how is apt-update now ?
<kenthomson> ikonia_, what is the name of the key in there that i should edit?????
<bright_fame> isn't there some why to tell nautilus to stop managing the desktop background?
<ikonia_> I don't know of the top of my head - each application thats not part of gnome will have its own
<sipher> How do I get bunzip2 to output to a different directory? Just do bunzip2 <file> <outpath>?
<ikonia_> so home and trashcan are part of gnome
<ikonia_> firefox for example is not
<bright_fame> dave yates (lottalinuxlinks) mentioned this once on his podcast i think
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_:  ill just kill the synaptic, its frozen on the restricted-modules... you want me to sudo apt-get update?
<kenthomson> ikonia_, so you mean to say there is no official way to hide all the icons with just editing a single key eg.setting some key called "icons_visible" to "false". or are you not aware?
<mackinac> kenthomson:  gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences > show desktop
<ikonia_> kenthomson don't know, probably not as gnome can only control gnome configuration data
<Sakunix> How do I get a mac to boot from cdrom? Want to get Ubuntu onto it but can't get it to boot ubuntu
<Phocean_>  UbuntuN00B_HBG: yeah, kill synaptic, open a terminal and type : # apt-get clean and then # apt-get update
<soundray> Sakunix: hold the 'C' key down during boot
<Sakunix> k soundray will try that
<dmb062082> can someone type out my nick im testing something
<kenthomson> mackinac, got it thanks! :)
<Sakunix> dmb062082 ?
<kenthomson> mackinac, and people told me searching the forum is faster than loitering in the IRC
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: well... it wants me to do a dpkg --configure -a, i think it might be that restricted-module thats haunting again...
<dmb062082> thanks
<kenthomson> ikonia_, i appreciate your efforts
<kenthomson> bye!
* Sakunix holds dowm "c" anf nothing happened ><
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: well, the dpkg --configure -a didnt return any errors, rerunning apt-get update
<Sakunix> booted into Mac OS... again
<Sakunix> any other ideas?
<soundray> Sakunix: maybe your CD isn't bootable. What's in the CD root folder when you look at it in Mac OS?
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: it is because it hadn't finished installing it, I think it should be alright now... (I hope)
<Sakunix> Its got folders in it
<Sakunix> :)
<Sakunix> I'll look again
<soundray> Sakunix: files as well?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: apt-get update went OK... but ive tried that just prior to apt-get remove the restricted-module.. and it still hanged... I think it will hang again if I try to apt-get remove it!
<bauer77> anyone have issues with azureus just closing after it opens?
<Sakunix> soundray: One file from memory
<soundray> Sakunix: can you look at it now and tell me the filename pls
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: by the way, why do you want to remove it ?
<soundray> bauer77: I've seen other people complain about it. Have you got Sun Java installed?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: because apt-get hanged when trying to install it... :P
<Sakunix> soundray: md5sum.txt README.diskdefines
<Sakunix> those are the only two
<soundray> Sakunix: what version of Ubuntu is this?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: killing the installation and then running dpkg --configure -a just hanged too...
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I see
<Orfeous> got problems connecting to my Digital Camera with Digikam in KDE
<Orfeous> i have a Casio QV-5700
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: so im swimming on circles here... dont now how to find the error...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> *know
<joerack> guys, I'm really going bonkers here: is there a decent autoscript for beryl? please
<joerack> every time I install beryl X is corruptede
<Sakunix> soundray: 6.06 LTS for Mac
<dmb062082> how do you print screen?
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: what release of ubuntu are you on ?
<dmb062082> ha sorry
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: edgy
<dmb062082> lame question
<bright_fame> joerack: beryl wiki didn't help you?
<soundray> Sakunix: okay, what kind of Mac have you got?
<boubbin> how to see my ip in shell.
<dmb062082> jperack did you edit your xorg.conf
<Sakunix> I have one of the paperweight variety
<soundray> boubbin: ifconfig
<Pici> boubbin: ifconfig
<Sakunix>  :)
<dmb062082> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<soundray> Sakunix: G3? G4? G5?
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I don't have any idea anymore... I thought the package you downloaded was corrupted and apt-get clean should have corrected it
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: I could let ju VNC my computer... give you my IP pver a private chat... if youd like to help me
<Sakunix> Its a Mac PowerBook G3 soundray :)
<foRza> Is is possible to make a user-group become member of another group?
<joerack> bright_fame: I followed the instructions where you create a auto script yourself, installing beta nvidia drv, but x corrupted
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: well... didnt try the apt-get clean until you told me! ill test synaptics again to see if the rtestricted module still is there and marked for removal!
<Sakunix> foRza: new "feature" that would be :)
<dmb062082> how the heck do i take a desktop screen shot?
<dmb062082> =0
<soundray> Sakunix: do you have a Mac system CD for testing if you can boot from that?
<Pici> dmb062082: press your print-screen key
<soundray> Sakunix: s/if/whether/
<Sakunix> I in fact don't soundray
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: we can try VNC if you wish (not sure the bandwith will be good where I am)
<Sakunix> on that note you know whether Mac OS is free?
<IdleOne> dmb062082, Applications>Accesories>Screenshot
<soundray> Sakunix: no!
<Sakunix> soundray : Don'y want to format this then :)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: sure! Ill just give synaptics another spin and see if theres any improvement!
<Sakunix> soundray : mgiht ghost it first :D
<chiefbearclaw> use envy to install ati / nvidia drivers
<soundray> Sakunix: have you got OS 9 or X?
<Sakunix> uname -a work under mac?
<IdleOne> Sakunix, it should
<Pici> dmb062082: If that doesnt work, theres a gnome panel applet called gnome-screenshot that will take a screenshot after you press the button
<Sakunix> never used a mac before
<soundray> Sakunix: not in Mac OS. Click on the Apple icon and select About this Mac
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: hmm... the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.11-generic is still there, and marked for removal...
<Sakunix> soundray its Mac OS X!
<fishy_penguin> where should I go to try to get an app added to repository?
<Sakunix> woohoo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sakunix> Does this mean I am cool?
<soundray> Sakunix: did you burn the CD under Mac OS?
<dmb062082> thanks
<soundray> Sakunix: I'm sure you're cool, whatever OS you run.
<Sakunix> I did not no.. Its from a box of about a million ubuntu disks
<chiefbearclaw> http://albertomilone.com/index.html < for installing the latest ati drivers under ubuntu edgy this worked great.
<IdleOne> Sakunix, you trying to boot ubuntu CD? if so put the cd in reboot the machine and hold down the letter C while booting
<soundray> IdleOne: tried that
<Sakunix> IdleOne tryed that
<Sakunix> IdleOne tried opt+cmd+sht+del, opt+cmd+o+f
<soundray> Sakunix: make sure you press the C key during the chime and hold it for about 20 seconds
<Sakunix> I've tryed alot
<Sakunix> kk won't hurt to try again soundray
<soundray> Sakunix: did you manage to get into Open Firmware?
<Sakunix> soundray : I did once
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: well... didnt remove it from synaptics... just unmarked it for removal instead... perhaps that solves my problem...
<Sakunix> soundray: But can't do it again for some readson
<soundray> Sakunix: it isn't the keyboard's fault then
<soundray> Sakunix: or maybe it is
<soundray> Sakunix: is it plugged in?
<soundray> Sakunix: (scnr)
<foRza> Is it possible to add a wildcard or something to a group, so that everyone becomes members?
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: did you see my private message ?
<IdleOne> Sakunix, you got that Mac for free didnt you?
<fishy_penguin> anyone know who I gotta bug to get an app considered to be added?
<Sakunix> soundray: its powerbook I am using the keyboard thats embeded inthe machine
<Sakunix> IdleOne: How did you guess! :)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: nope... perhaps im not registered at the msgserver?
<IdleOne> Sakunix, 
<shaw1> does anyone know why the add/remove program keeps closing randomly on me
<Sakunix> IdleOne: 10 year old powerbook that has a screen you can only see by looking at it at a 10 degree angle :)
<soundray> Sakunix: if it was a horse, I'd take it to the abattoir
<Sakunix> once ubuntu is on it will make a tops something..
<Pici> Sakunix: 10 years old running OSX?
<fishy_penguin> i wouldn't by that horse if i was short of glue
<soundray> Pici: X years old!
<Sakunix> Pici: yes 266mhz and 256mb of pure lean mean mac os x fighting machine this thing is
<IdleOne> Sakunix, it might just be to old but try googling that model and see if you can find anything. 10 yrs? didnt think OSX could run on machines that old
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: did you read my private message just now?
<Phocean_> no
<Phocean_> well
<Phocean_>  I honestly don't see well what is going on
<Phocean_>  and :
<Phocean_>  apt-get remove -f <restricted modules>
<soundray> IdleOne: it may be old, but it shouldn't be too old to boot off a bootable CD.
<IdleOne> soundray, true
<Sakunix> soundray: Thats all I want to see
<Igor_V2> how can i get the java plugins to my firefox??
<IdleOne> soundray, iso burned properly?
<tfh> Hello anyone here using exfalso on edgy ?
<Tmob> anyone here setup apache here?
<Sakunix> IdleOne: If I could get the ubuntu menu id check for defaults
<soundray> IdleOne: I wanted to check that... Sakunix?
<Sakunix> but I cant
<IdleOne> igor47, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugins
<Sakunix> couldnt md5 it
<Sakunix> Could I
<Sakunix> dunno enough mac yet only used it for all of 15 minutes
<soundray> Sakunix: if you had a running ubuntu machine of any variety, you could md5 the CD there.
<Pici> Sakunix: Try getting an md5sum off the computer you're on now
<MrPrimate> anyone have a tip on how to recursively delete hidden dirs?  (without wiping the entire drive)
<Sakunix> ideas man you are
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: Ill try the apt-get remove -f
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: apt-get remove -f <restricted modules> ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: ok!
<soundray> MrPrimate: find . -name \.\* | xargs rm -rf
<soundray> MrPrimate: dangerous!
<Sakunix> IdleOne, Pici, soundray: Are the discs in the Offical sleeves flakey at all?
<IdleOne> Sakunix, I havent had any problems with the Shipit cd's nope
<Sakunix> super cheap 2c coffee costers?
<soundray> Sakunix: no, they are well made
<PORDO> how do i find a file that contains a certain phrase, within a directory?
<fishy_penguin> ahhh.. i need to be in ubuntu-motu
<Sakunix> Thats what I ma using
<MrPrimate> soundray: ouch,.. that's the easiest way that you know of ?
<soundray> PORDO: grep
<soundray> !cli | PORDO
<ubotu> PORDO: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<MrPrimate> I would hope that there is some easier way to delete all of the hidden sub-dirs, like to clean out a home direcroryt
<MrPrimate> I suppose I could move everything that is not hidden somewhere else, and then delete it all
<Sakunix> doing md5sum /dev/cdrom? That going to give me the right number?
<soundray> MrPrimate: what's difficult about the command I suggested?
<MrPrimate> soundray: it's not actually difficult, it just seems a bit tedious for a simple operation,
<PORDO> is it grep - r ./ "phrase" ?
<IdleOne> soundray, remembering it lol
<knoppix_derbinat> I'm new to the unix console, I'm trying to open an x-window type connection. Does anyone know if there is a knoppix 5.0 application that could do this?
<MrPrimate> soundray: let me poke at it for a moment and see if there's anything questionable
<bcox> Anybody able to advise on making power management (suspend/hibernate) work on Dell Inspiron 8600?
<soundray> PORDO: no, it's "grep Phrase *"
<Sakunix> soundray: You a Mac user at all?
* UbuntuN00B_HBG still working with the restricted-modules
<soundray> MrPrimate: try 'find . -name \.\* | xargs ls' for playing
<MrPrimate> soundray: is this going to run   rm -rf     on every file in every subdirectory, or just the dirs ?
<foRza> PORDO: grep "your phrase" *
<soundray> Sakunix: yes, light user
<PORDO> thank you!
<PORDO> found it.
<Sakunix> soundray: Worth spending some time with?
<soundray> Sakunix: can you rephrase that question?
<mwe> How do you prevent network-manager from loading each time you log in to gnome?
<MrPrimate> soundray: it's not really so bad, it just looked a bit long for something simple
<mwe> I don't use it
<IdleOne> Sakunix, OSX is a nice OS
<Sakunix> soundray: Did you find it useful to spend some time learning about
<MrPrimate> personally, I think maybe they should re-think the idea of having    .  ..   and .hidden dirs sharing the same convention, it's a problem
<Sakunix> IdleOne: I am looking at it. It does look very impressive
<MrPrimate> i bet 9 out of 10 people would agree that it's a problem
<ALL4N> any good suggestions for how to set up vpn connection in ubuntu?
<soundray> Sakunix: I have a Mac because I need just one particular application. I dual-boot Ubuntu on it and use that most of the time.
<MrPrimate> ALL4N: to connect to an existing windows-based VPN or to create one ?
<Sakunix> I've used ibm pc all my life. First mac I ever touched now
<ALL4N> MrPrimate: connect to an existing one
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: ok... well... 'apt-get remove -f' checked dependencies, removed a few packages and now its stuck on "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..."
<foRza> Is it possible to add a wildcard or something to a group, so that everyone becomes members of that group?
<ALL4N> MrPrimate: not sure whether it is windows-based or not
<MrPrimate> ALL4N: there are a number of tools, depending on what type of vpn, like whether it's a windows one or cisco, etc
<bcox> *Anybody able to advise on making power management (suspend/hibernate) work on Dell Inspiron 8600?
<soundray> MrPrimate: 'find . -type d -name \.\*' will find only directories beginning with a dot
<ALL4N> MrPrimate: I know it is IPSec/Managed/Dualaccess
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I don't have any further idea... :(
<sipher> Still can't get bunzip2 to let me output to a different directory. Thought I had it but.. nope. :\ Anyone know?
<MrPrimate> soundray: wait isn't that going to match .. too, leaving me in the same position as if i just rm -rf .* (!!!!!)
<crazney_> heya, i'm having a problem with my ubuntu installed.. i recently took out one of my ide hdds and put in a new sata one.. neither of them is used / mounted / anything in ubuntu.. but now i don't seem to be able to access my cd drive in ubuntu - i get this in the dmesg:
<crazney_> [   26.971531]  ide1: I/O resource 0x376-0x376 not free.
<crazney_> [   26.971533]  hdc: ERROR, PORTS ALREADY IN USE
<crazney_> anyone have any idea what could be going on?
<Sakunix> bbs, getting a pc out of the car
<ALL4N> MrPrimate: Currently I am using windows AT&T client to connect to the vpn
<soundray> MrPrimate: strange -- it seems to match . but not ..
<bcox> I've used the system/settings/power mgt menu to select hibernate on lid closed. But opening the lid comes up to a boot prompt (select windoze or ubuntu).
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: a delicate problem indeed... me thinks UbuntuN00B_HBG need a UbuntuWizard... :P well... you gave it a shot and im very grateful!
<soundray> MrPrimate: still, that is a problem!
<benjie> This may not be distribution specific question, but is there anwyay to for the use of a certain domain controller or even exclude a domain controller for authentication with kerberos5?
<Phocean_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: you are welcome ! please let me know if someone here find a workaround...
<MrPrimate> hehe, that's kind of odd , i can't really think of any explanation for that to include . without ..
<soundray> MrPrimate: can you reproduce that behaviour, though?
<MrPrimate> soundray: what are you referring to?  it seems to match . but not .. , every single time
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Phocean_: Okey! Im in the swedish channel now... crossing my fingers
<soundray> MrPrimate: thanks, that's what I wanted to hear
<kenthomson> HELP; how can i have different backgrounds (desktop wallpapers) on different sides of the beryl cude (or workspaces)?
<MrPrimate> soundray: I suppose it's intentional, to prevent find from crawling endlessly,
<soulfreshner> how do I show a list of 'updateble' files using apt-get?
<dmb062082> what are the best options for remastering... to keep beryl and such intact?
<soulfreshner> ie. all files that need to be updated
<MrPrimate> soundray: but it really does expose a filesystem flaw with the . and .. shared with the hidden directory bit,.. personally, i think there should be a sort of hidden flag that is not a part of the filename, which could be referenced by a character or some new key, right ?
<MrPrimate> maybe that's just me :)
<andyjeffries> Can anyone help me figure out why my CD-ROM drive isn't appearing under Ubuntu (it works fine if I boot off the Live CD or reboot into Vista)?
<soundray> soulfreshner: use the -s option (simulate)
<Nalleman> how to add link from a fat disk on the desktop?
<kenthomson> Anyone cares to enlighten me on different wallpapers on different workspaces?
<Nalleman> how to add link from a fat32 disk on the desktop?
<soulfreshner> tat, soundray
<soulfreshner> tat=ta
<errante> hollo
<soundray> MrPrimate: I think your argument is valid. The thing about conventions, though, is that once they are 20 or 30 years old, it'll need more than a convincing argument to change them...
<andyjeffries> I'm using 6.10, fully updated if that helps....
<soundray> Nalleman: fat doesn't know links
<benjie> This may not be distribution specific question, but is there anwyay to for the use of a certain domain controller or even exclude a domain controller for authentication with kerberos5?
<Pici> benjie: It sounds like you probably want to ask that in ##windows
<Nalleman> soundray, ... ok... is it possible to have a similar funktion then? l
<benjie> Pici, will do...thanks
<MrPrimate> soundray: right,... but whoever is writing the next great operating system , will make sure to change this we hope :)
<brian_> hi
<MrPrimate> I really am curious whether we will all be switching to some really different new operating system, or if we'll continue down the endlessly modified unix path of enlightenment
<soundray> Nalleman: I think I got you the wrong way round. Maybe what you want is 'ln -sf /fat/mountpoint $HOME/Desktop/fatlink'?
<brian_> how do i tell a pcmcia network card to use the hostap driver?..
<MrPrimate> what do you guys think, in 10 years will we be using another evolution of unixy-like OS, or something completely different ?
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I cant see any of the users who are in the same channel as myself.
<elkbuntu> !offtopic | MrPrimate
<ubotu> MrPrimate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zsh> hi.how can i find out the service or app accessing a given port on my pc?
<soundray> MrPrimate: I'm pretty certain that I will stick with unix. Although I am sometimes attracted by interface concepts like Aqua or Symphony OS, there is rarely a reason to change the underlying system. I'll stop offtopic now, sorry
<zsh> and kill it
<zsh> something is eating up my bandwidth and i cant figure out what
<zsh> i'm using ubuntu edgy btw
<ALL4N> zsh: netstat might help
<soundray> zsh: access netstat through System-Administration-Network Tools
<MrPrimate> ubotu: sorry, i thought it was a bit ubuntu related, i kind of think ubuntu will live beyond kernels and operating systems in a way :)  but i'm done off-topisizing
<zsh> ALL4N, soundray, ok
* Fnux slaps foRza around a bit with a large trout
<IdleOne> Fnux, dont abuse fish please
<elkbuntu> !bot | MrPrimate
<ubotu> MrPrimate: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<basil> zsh :  just use  the command    netstat -lnp
<twisties> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<brian_> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian_> :-(
<soundray> !msgthebot
<twisties> lol
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<brian_> !hostapd
<ubotu> hostapd: user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 169 kB, installed size 508 kB
<elkbuntu> MrPrimate, basically, we use this channel for support questions. philosophical questions like you asked are better served in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rogue-> Hello everyone. So I hear that idiot ESR has moved from Fedora to Ubuntu. What are the general thoughts/feelings about this?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | rogue-
<ubotu> rogue-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stouset> Anyone else experiencing an extremely slow gnome-terminal?
<phazeman> hi people. do i have to do anything special while installing ubuntu on dual core macine with sata HD ?
<brian_> anybody her who can help me with hostapd?
<zsh> the offening app is using 1073, i can tell that from tcpdump but 1073 doesnt  show in netstat, basil, ALL4N, soundray
<stouset> It starts up fine, but slows to a crawl after a few minutes of use. reset brings it back to normal speed.
<stouset> phazeman: no.
<phazeman> stouset: it will be detected automaticaly and install the right kernel ?
<soundray> phazeman: make an educated decision about whether to use i386 or amd64. From then on, it's pretty smooth.
<elkbuntu> rogue-, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that question as it is the 'random chatter' channel. This is the support channel.
<stouset> phazeman: That would be pretty much what's implied by my 'no'.
<phazeman> soundray: i'm not on AMD. it;'s intel
<rogue-> elkbuntu: yes, thank you, got it already.
<michal_> lol
<stouset> phazeman: You shouldn't have any problems.
<phazeman> soundray: thanks
<soundray> phazeman: I thought so. amd64 runs on Core 2 Duo processors, too.
<phazeman> soundray: i'm not on core duo.. the regular duo
<phazeman> the older one
<phazeman> but thanks anyway, i will try it tonight or tomorrow morning
<soundray> phazeman: Pentium D?
<xtknight> core duo is 32bit only, does not support amd64
<xtknight> core 2 duo supports amd64
<phazeman> soundray: it's Intel Core Duo 2.8
<phazeman> 2.8 GHz i mean oof course
<phazeman> s/oof/off
<IdleOne> s/off/of
<IdleOne> 
<phazeman> :)
<xtknight> phazeman: i386 only for your cpu
<phazeman> xtknight: thanks...
<zyth> xtknight, no, amd64 will work for him, core duo supports EMT64
<zyth> :P
<soundray> phazeman: okay. i386 then. Make sure you get edgy
<phazeman> soundray: 6.10 you mean ?
<IdleOne> phazeman, yes
<xtknight> zyth: only core 2 duo
<zyth> oh
<soundray> phazeman: yes
<zyth> hes core 1?
<zyth> n/m then
<xtknight> yea
<phazeman> cool, just finihed burning the alternate cd...
<phazeman> it's been a while since i've installed linux desktop... hope i will not break anything :)
<soundray> phazeman: remember, data you haven't backed up is data you don't want.
<mwe> Can you remove xchat from the notification area? It annoys me ;)
<joerack> anybody can help me out with beryl? I've reinstalled 5 times
<joerack> just a tip
<phazeman> soundray: i'm a very old linux user... was a #mandrake chanop once... but moved back to w$ because of photoshop and wify needs
<soundray> joerack: tip #1: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<joerack> thank you
<repp> Hi, is it possible to install a kernel suitable for audio production in ubuntu? With the current edgy kernel, jack gives a lot of xruns
<soundray> phazeman: hope you manage to stick around this time.
<finalbeta> mwe: yeah you can, I just found where to disable it. But since I can assume you can read. I'll assume you can find it your self.
<phazeman> soundray: i hope the portable version of PS CS2 will work for me this time... otherwise - i will have to stick with the laptop
<seshomaru> hi, can anyone tell me how do i find out which version of gaim i'm running? and which version of OO?
<phazeman> seshomaru: dpkg -l | grep gaim
<roovis> seshomaru: Help -> About
<mwe> finalbeta: buthead
<phazeman> seshomaru: dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<zyth> seshomaru, look in help | about?
<finalbeta> mwe: it's in the options o^O Chat - alerts
<mwe> finalbeta: logical
<mwe> </sarcasm>
<seshomaru> phazeman, zyth THANKS
<_Luks> hey ppl
<_Luks> how do i get a column ID from this gtk function: http://pastebin.ca/367635   ?
<cmh0101> hey guys just want to know what Torrent Client you are running in linux? I recently switched from Windows.
<soundray> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cmh0101> thank you
<goban> is there a project to reverse engineer cocoa?
<soundray> !seen gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen gnomefreak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> huh?
<gnomefreak> btw !seen is down i think
<gnomefreak> use seenserv :)
<soundray> Hi gnomefreak! Can you sort this guy out: Texa (n=Texa@ARouen-156-1-31-34.w90-8.abo.wanadoo.fr) (offensive leaving message)
<soundray> please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> I remember back in the day when I was op ( not in here ) most of my kick/ban reason were pretty much what texa quit msg is :/
<oritemis> guys. to setup a domestic nat, should I use iptables?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b @ARouen-156-1-3*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<soundray> oritemis: yes, definitely. Use something like firestarter to configure.
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<drag0n_> Hey, I'm trying to use inotify in a program here, but I'm using edgy and can't figure it out. There should be a /dev/inotify but it's not there? Do I need to patch the kernel?
<oritemis> soundray, And to firewall?
<soundray> !firestarter | oritemis
<ubotu> oritemis: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @ARouen-156-1-3*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
<bananenkuerbis> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85689
* mode/#ubuntu [+b @ARouen-156-1-3*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<soundray> bananenkuerbis: that's very exciting, but the wrong language
<Lenaud01-Coding> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<LazyAngel> hi! anyone knows what has happen to the listen music player repository?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @ARouen-156-1-3*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lagrimo> does anyone knows a mobile phone channel?
<IdleOne> LazyAngel, the listen music player repository?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Texa/win!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> damn
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Texa/win!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<LazyAngel> IdleOne:  deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ dapper listen listen-unstable
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Texa!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<oritemis> soundray, for setup a NAT, there are a too?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LazyAngel> IdleOne: it has been removed, and i cant find the replacement. if there are one
<oritemis> soundray, or iptables can be used to do that too?
<IdleOne> LazyAngel, dont know but I dont think thats an official ubuntu repo
<IdleOne> later
<LazyAngel> IdleOne: it isnt
<kurumin> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LazyAngel> but i cant be the only one using listen? :S
<LazyAngel> oh well... ill build my own package then
<freezey> does anybody know where the perl executable on an Ubuntu system is?
<LazyAngel> freezey: which perl
<ardchoille> freezey: Type: which perl
<LazyAngel> freezey: /usr/bin/perl
<mwe_> freezey: /usr/bin like most other user binaries
<kelsin> LazyAngel: .4.3 is in edgy and .5 is in fiesty, since the repository was removed from the listen website I'd assume it was just taken down. You can probably email the developer and ask why?
<LazyAngel> freezey: or "/usr/bin/env perl"
<LazyAngel> kelsin: yes, im thinking about it.
<oritemis> soundray, I am getting a error starting firestarter. It says that eth0 isn't ready.
<bauer77> is there anyone that can help me with an ATI install of a Radeon Mobility 9700
<hellmet> Is there a bug in Intel 845G that disallows the display of either the messages or the splash?? I've tried it on two 845Gs
<athlon> I am still using 6.06 and been thinking about upgrading to 6.10. Does anyone here who use 6.10 notice a performance increase when using evince to view graphic-heavy pdf docs ?
<bauer77> I am having an issue with the ATI drivers I followed the ubuntuguide but I still get  mesa when I run fglrxinfo
<blackest> bauer77 its the composite on which is the problem
<blackest> turn composite off and it will load but then beryl doesnt work
<bauer77> blackest: what do I need to do to resolve the issue?
<chiefbearclaw> http://albertomilone.com/index.html < for installing the latest ati drivers under ubuntu edgy this worked great.
<bauer77> you mean is xorg.conf
<blackest> yep
<bauer77> ok let me try that I thought I have done that but let me doublecheck
<chiefbearclaw> I have a AGP 4x X1600 pro and ^ was the only thing that got it working
<blackest> just need a section turning off the composite adding at the end
<chiefbearclaw> I tried it all
<blackest> chiefbearclaw did you get beryl working
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me fixing dependency problems? I just did an upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Zaggynl> output of an 'aptitude dist-upgrade -f' http://www.pastebin.ca/367671
<chiefbearclaw> I haven't installed beryl yet
<Lenaud01-Coding> can gftp connect multiple times like flashfxp?
<chiefbearclaw> first things first lol
<freezey> to run a perl script its... make thenfilename
<freezey> right?
<blackest> I have bad news then chiefbearclaw it wont work on ati
<chiefbearclaw> heeh okay I'll keep that in mind
<chiefbearclaw> :P
<blackest> problem is that composite needs to be on but we both know the ati driver doesnt support it so you get the mesa driver loaded instead if you try it
<BounC> Bonjour
<CoRe> Hi
<BounC> Je voudrais savoir si il y a des risques a l'instalation de ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Any linux/ubuntu-wizards online... need help with a troublesome package that wont install properly OR let itself be removed afterwards!
<tomix> anyone help me here. I followed the tutorial for transfering files from desktop to mobile via bluetooth; http://news.softpedia.com/news/Transfer-Files-With-Bluetooth-on-Ubuntu-47565.shtml   but when I create the launcher with the command gnome-obex-send %s it comes back with the error "Unable to read file 's'" Im guessing there is something a miss with command?
<Lunar_Lamp> tomix, I *think* you might need to use "%s" not %s
<hjmills> is there a 64bit channel or is it all bundled in here?
<tomix> Lunar_Lamp: will give that a go
<tomix> Lunar_Lamp: now i get unable to connect to device
<Lunar_Lamp> tomix, have you turned on bluetooth on the phone etc?
<tomix> yar sure have
<hjmills> darn - fiesty sure aint stable yet...
<bbnec> hi, could anyone help me with a networking problem?
<cappiz_> if i modify my menu.lst file in grubl, do i need to update something?
<hjmills> any news on a 64bit ubuntu irc channel?
<Lunar_Lamp> tomix, sorry then, I really know nothing about bluetooth :-/
<hjmills> !amd4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<redmonkey> since when is linux stable at all?;)
<tomix> Lunar_Lamp: just re connecting to make sure
<LazyAngel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: what package? and what errormessage do you get?
<LazyAngel> hjmills: dont think there is a separate 64-bit one
<cappiz_> anyone?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<Lunar_Lamp> cappiz, no.
<LazyAngel> cappiz: no
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: wish that i DID get any error messages... but...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: when installing apt-get stops at "Configuring linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic"
<cappiz_> ok. strange :P
<hjmills> LazyAngel, oh ok thanks - it may be an idea to prevent over crowding in here
<Pici> UbuntuN00B_HBG: What do you mean by it 'stops'?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: when trying to apt-get remove it, it freezes at "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic"
<LazyAngel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<rodrigo> hello
<jacked> is there a way to add non-US locations to the weather calendar in evolution 2.8? (Edgy)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Pici: it just freezez... and cpu goes to 0%
<Pici> hm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.2*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: done that, but the installation just freezes when reaching "Configuring linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic"
<LazyAngel> hjmills: i gave up 64 bit linux a year ago :) too much hazzle
<Eamod24> anyone know where i can get my hands on a updated supernodes list for ARES?
<LazyAngel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: whats the output of uname -a ?
<apokryphos> oxygen: /msg ubotu member
<hjmills> LazyAngel, im trying it now in the hope that vista (with 64bit support) will help drag the proprietary stuff up to 64bit for us all
<Zaggynl> argl
<Zaggynl> @%!)97ing dependency problems
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: how do i do that?
<Zaggynl> !dependency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LazyAngel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: write "uname -a" in the console
<soundray> oritemis: still here?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: "Linux mathias 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux"
<LazyAngel> hjmills: well... i read something about the flash. Its not just to compile it for 64 bit. You have to change alot of code as well. And most programs depends on libraries that is only made in 32 bit. so it might take a while
<oritemis> soundray, yes, sure.
<soundray> oritemis: sorry, I was on the phone. Have you fixed firestarter?
<oritemis> soundray, the problems remain.
<oritemis> soundray, no problem. I appreciate your help.
<bauer77> blackest:  I am still having the same issue even with the composite disabled in xorg.conf
<LazyAngel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: then you might try some force. "man apt-get"
<jacked> is there a way to add non-US locations to the weather calendar in evolution 2.8? (Edgy)
<oritemis> soundray, it says that eth0 isn't ready...
<LazyAngel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: but i wont be able to help you. i have to go. good luck
<soundray> oritemis: are you on edgy?
<oritemis> soundray, yes.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> LazyAngel: ok... thanks... (well... tried it with -f, didnt help)
<xtknight> jacked: i'm not sure about evolution but the gnome weather applet is international, at least
<oritemis> soundray, I believe it has no ip. may be this the problem?
<Zaggynl> I'm stuck at this package called 'libswt3.1-gtk-gcj', I keep getting it back in error messages
<soundray> oritemis: is that machine connected to the internet?
<oritemis> soundray, is this machine. And it is connect through ppp0
<jacked> xtknight: I'm aware of that, thanks.  the evolution configuration file shows that it uses a US gov site for weather forecasting...  this seems to go against the gnome philosophy of internationalization
<LasseL> Zaggynl, azureus?
<k31th> What is that graphic application like gimp ink some thing iirc?
<rb007> I have a really slow connection on Firefox (Dapper).  I read on this thread that it might be a DNS problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289088&page=2).  How do I find out the right DNS to enter?  Currently it says 192.168.1.254.  Any ideas why my connection is so slow?  It's also slow when pinging (94ms).
<k31th> rb007: pinging what
<rb007> k31th: any site
<soundray> oritemis: in that case, you should open firestarter preferences and set ppp0 as the "Internet connected network device"
<phazeman> rhkfin: i think your dns name should be set automaticaly by the dhcp, but if you are using static ip you should set it manualy.
<k31th> 94ms is not that bad depends where the site is.
<rb007> k31th: http://www.inkscape.org
<k31th> 254 is your router?
<kmaynard> rb007, www.opendns.com  may help speed things up a bit
<phazeman> oops that was for rb007 ^^
<phazeman> rb007: i think your dns name should be set automaticaly by the dhcp, but if you are using static ip you should set it manualy.
<rb007> k31th: I think so
<soundray> oritemis: on the local network device, you should probably configure a static address. Likewise on the other device that you are connecting to your ubuntu machine.
<rb007> phazeman: why could it be so slow?
<PecisDarbs> people, how to recover from such dpkg error which arrived after faulty deb package install:  I wasn't able to locate file for the nginx package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. Nothing works, no remove, no force install/remove, no apt-get, aptitude, etc.
<Nalleman> hi there, im trying to change the icon theme for firefox, in order to do that I want to convert a png file to xpm. Have some problem with that. anyone know how to to that?
<phazeman> rb007: 97ms is not slow at all
<kmaynard> PecisDarbs, you tried  apt-get install -f  yet?
<rb007> The computer is not slow in any of the Windows computers on the network -- Sometimes my Ubuntu gets slow like this
<oritemis> soundray, it is already. I beliebe eth0 haven't an IP assigned.
<PecisDarbs> kmaynard: yep
<rb007> painfully slow
<phazeman> it's kinda fast if you are talking about internet site that is not located in your home lan
<LasseL> rb007, try installing dnsmasq, it can't hurt: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<mwe_> PecisDarbs: you can edit the cache by hand after creating a backup to remove all traces of the package
<soundray> oritemis: assign it via System-Administration-Networking
<kmaynard> rb007, set your DNS to openDNS's servers, see what happens
<phazeman> rb007: try to traceroute it (tracert)
<rb007> phazeman: I thought I was getting much faster last night at home
<xtknight> jacked: probably NOAA, right? (for the gov site)
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me fixing a couple of broken packages? I'm kinda stuck :(
<xtknight> jacked: i thought they had international forecast too but im not sure
<phazeman> rb007: see if the routing is right
<PecisDarbs> mwe_: where is cache located exactly?
<rb007> kmaynard: opendns?
<LasseL> Zaggynl, is it azureus?
<rb007> phazeman: how do I check that?
<Zaggynl> LasseL, nope
<Cave> anyone know how I change the language for OpenOffice - for the application?
<kmaynard> rb007, www.opendns.com
<tomix> what does everyone use here for managing their mobile? Gnokii, opensync?
<phazeman> rb007: tracert [some inet addy ere] 
<mwe_> PecisDarbs: /var/lib/dpkg/status. edit that file with sudo nano after creating a backup of it. locate the entry (10-20 lines) and remove them
<mwe_> PecisDarbs: restore the backup if it breaks things
<phazeman> rb007: are you using dhcp with your router ?
<Zaggynl> the broken packages are: eclipse-pydev-gcj, libgtk-java, libswt3.1-gtk-gcj,libswt3.1-gtk-ini,gij-4.1,libgcj-bc, I can't do anything with them, purge, remove, upgrade, reinstall
<mwe_> PecisDarbs: it shouldn't, though, if you do it right.
<phazeman> ack... have to go.. boss calling. sorry rb007 .. i will be back shortly...
<soundray> oritemis: use 192.168.1.1 for ubuntu and 192.168.1.2 for the other machine (192.168.x.x is the private address range recommended for home LANs)
<rb007> ok thanks
<PecisDarbs> mwe_: thanks :)
<Zaggynl> Keep getting 'E: libswt3.1-gtk-gcj: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127'
<mwe_> PecisDarbs: it will leave the files it installed, though, so you have to remove those by hand
<oritemis> soundray, the error changed. it says about a "unkown error" now. lol
<soundray> Guys, I'm looking for a one-pass way to rename all .ogg files in a directory based on the id3 tags. What would you recommend?
<LasseL> Zaggynl, I'm no expert there, sorry. Have you tried the same commands with --force ?
<PecisDarbs> mwe_: sure thing
<Zaggynl> ill try
<xtknight> Zaggynl: sorry, haven't been following.  having issues removing a package?
<oritemis> soundray, but anyway it started the firewall.
<soundray> oritemis: close firestarter until you've configured your LAN properly
<Zaggynl> xtknight, yep
<Zaggynl> trying to do an upgrade from dapper->edgy
<nnliu> hi is anyone here familiar with g15daemon?
<Eamod24> anyone know where i can get my hands on a updated supernodes list for ARES?
<jacked> xtknight: exactly.  I haven't been able to find the international forecasts
<xtknight> Zaggynl: actually you could do what mwe_ suggested PecisDarbs do a few lines up.  as in, remove the package from status if you've tried dpkg --purge --force and it still fails
<old_cymuHep> !xml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Zaggynl: i believe it's `sudo dpkg --force-all --purge pkgname` actually
<bauer77> can anyone assist me I am trying to get the AT drivers installed but when I run fxlgrinfo it still shows mesa, and I have disabled composite in xorg.conf
<Zaggynl> xtknight, okay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> xtknight: wouldn't it be better to edit the postrm script and force a success?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> soundray: not too sure how to do that.  more trouble , i'm not sure it would make a diff as long as he didn't screw up his "status" edit ;P
<rb007> thanks... opendns worked.
<soundray> xtknight: status editing always worries me. Maybe I'm paranoid
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.2*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CPUnerd> anyone knows the default root password for vmplayer images by any chance ?
<xtknight> soundray:  it would scare me too but i've done it before
<Zaggynl> xtknight, I get the exact same error back on the command line
<kmaynard> rb007, sweet
<kula> Hi! I'm trying to run a game-server (Farcry), and I get this non-specific-for-FarCry error: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.1' not found
<Zaggynl> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kmaynard> rb007, did you set it up on your router or on your system?
<kula> Does anyone here know what this means? I have gcc-3.4 installed, and I'm thinking it has something to do with that.
<mwe> sometimes you don't have any other option than to edit the status file by hand
<kmaynard> kula, tried google?
<soundray> Zaggynl: you might want to open /var/lib/dpkg/info/libswt3.1-gtk-gcj.postrm and check why it fails
<kula> Yes, I have.
<xtknight> Zaggynl: `gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status`.  be careful, i recommend backing the file up before doing that cmd.  but once you're in the file search for "Package: libasdasd" or whatever it was
<kula> Found out that other applications also get this error..
<xtknight> Zaggynl: then just remove that Package: block until you see another 'Package:' line.  stop there.
<Zaggynl> I have no problem screwing up the dapper install, I have a backup :)
<xtknight> Zaggynl: and try soundray's suggestion first
<oritemis> soundray, dhcp server isn't working...
<soundray> oritemis: you don't need it if you configure static IP addresses like I suggested
<mwe> xtknight: I told him. or he will risk loosing all package information if he screws it up ;)
<oritemis> soundray, i will try assign directly the ip on the other machine.
<Nalleman> Trying to change the icon theme for firefox, in order to do that I want to convert a png file to xpm. Have some problem with this. anyone know how to to it?
<soundray> oritemis: okay, but you have to tell firestarter not to start dhcpd
<soundray> How can I rename music files based on ID3 tag contents?
<oritemis> soundray, Ok I will not.
<soundray> oritemis: have you seen the tickbox in Preferences?
<nnliu> hi is anyone here familiar with g15daemon?
<Zaggynl> ugh
<Zaggynl> I'm going to put back the backup and do the updating over again
<tomix> I definetly have a connection with the phone but am getting back 'unable to read file s' when i create launcher with the command "gnome-obex-send %s"
<tomix> does anyone know if there is something wrong with the syntax of that command?
<monzie> how do i find out which package provides a particular binary?
<oritemis> soundray, yes sure. I already setup IPs and both machines, disabled dhcp server. But internet isn't working on the other machine.
<xtknight> monzie: dpkg -S /path/to/binary
<NevroPus> is there any programs in the ubuntu package manager named convert? So i can convert .jpg files to .eps? I cant find it when I search. Maybe I need to add a rep?
<monzie> xtknight: thank you so much
<soundray> NevroPus: convert is part of imagemagick
<NevroPus> tnx
<soundray> oritemis: you will have to manually set up DNS on the other machine
<bauer77> can I get a round of applause for myself I finally fixed my ATI issue...
* soundray claps enthusiastically for bauer77
<oritemis> soundray, already done.
<peterspan> i am somewhat new to linux, trying to set up my linksys WMP54g v2 wireless pci card, can anyone tell me where to start? i've read several guides that assume too much and get me nowhere
<bauer77> soundray: thanks
* xtknight *golfclap* for bauer77 
<soundray> oritemis: you also have to tell the other machine the IP of the routing machine as the gateway
<bauer77> the issue was it kept finding the mesa driver and not the fglrx, i used the rmmod command and it worked
<bauer77> I assumed its because I did not reboot
<soundray> oritemis: can you ping the ubuntu machine from the other one?
<oritemis> soundray, on the other machine, I can ping a internet IP. I believe it is a DNS problem. Since it is a Windows box, I am restarting it.
<oritemis> soundray, yes, the ubuntu machine and a outside IP adress.
<soundray> oritemis: okay, so it must be the DNS setup. Make sure you can ping the DNS address you've configured.
<oritemis> soundray, yes, I can ping the DNS servers. Now I am a little bit confused.
<soundray> oritemis: you can ping the DNS servers from Windows?
<oritemis> the firewall may be blocking it?
<oritemis> soundray, yes, I can.
<soundray> oritemis: try telnet www.heise.de 80
<soundray> oritemis: oops, I'm not sure if you can telnet a specific port like that on Windows
<Tatta> Hello, im trying to install Rt2500 (wlan card) however I got problems getting the linux headers, when doing sudo apt-get linux-headers-$(uname -r) it returns E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386. Any idea how to get the headers? :S
<black_> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<Chocobo> I have a friend that is trying to connect his ubuntu laptop to a network printer.  I (on Arch linux) use the cups web interface and enter in the URI:  socket://hostname:9100   how do I get my friend to do the same thing with the Ubuntu gui?
<ruvia99> ola
<Chocobo> No ideas?
<soundray> Chocobo: System-Administration-Printing
<ruvia99> ola
<mixandgo> hello, any idea why I get this : iptables v1.2.11: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<soundray> Chocobo: the cups web interface is on port 631 by default, but I'm not sure if it's configured by default to let you make changes
<JONES3700> still stuck on 800x600 res and a wacky screen refresh rate after installing nvidia drivers, any help?
<Tatta> restarted gnome?
<JONES3700> yep
<Chocobo> soundray, ahh, ok... so maybe I need to modify the config to allow the web based configuration?
<JONES3700> played with the xorg.conf too
<Tatta> have u tried editing the resolution even? :P
<JONES3700> yeah
<soundray> Chocobo: possibly. But I recommend the way via the gnome interface
<AMorozov> Hi!
<ardchoille> JONES3700: Did you do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AMorozov> Can anybody tell if totem ( 2.16.2-0ubuntu1, on xine engine) really supports playing VCD?
<JONES3700> yeah I tried that too
<Chocobo> soundray, I don
<AMorozov> 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.2
<AMorozov> I mean, libxine_1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.2
<Chocobo> soundray, I dont know what selections to make to enter the socket://hostname:9100 URI.   I would assume I select Network Printer, or HP JetDirect.
<athlon> I have kubuntu 6.06 with gnome-desktop installed. If I wanted to upgrade must I use kubuntu dvd or can I use ubuntu ?
<soundray> Chocobo: if you select Unix Printer (LPD), you just have to give it the printer's hostname and the queue name
<Chocobo> soundray, what is an example que name?
<soundray> Chocobo: pr1
<Chocobo> ok.  I will give it a shor.
<Chocobo> shot.
<soundray> athlon: best not to use a CD/DVD at all, but do a net upgrade
<soundray> !upgrade | athlon
<ubotu> athlon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<guzu> hello all
<MarcN> Any recommendations for a simple IRCd? I'm going to an event and want to setup a standalone server.
<guzu> here's a pic that looks familiar: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/clipart/default.aspx
<soundray> Chocobo: I like the way you ask for help. It's so much easier to support people who think for themselves ;)
<kmaynard> ha
<Tatta> ah anyone remember monitor mode command by hand?
<Nalleman> Trying to change the icon theme for firefox, in order to do that I want to convert a png file to xpm. Have some problem with this. anyone know how to to it?
<Chocobo> I don't know if that was sarcastice or not, but I have tried many many different things to get this printer working.   It is just that I understand the cups web interface and not the gui that is supplied with an unfamiliar distrobution.   Anyways, thanks for the help.
<soundray> Nalleman: what problem is that?
<soundray> Chocobo: no, I was dead serious
<Nalleman> soundray, when i try to save it in gimp it dont work
<soundray> Chocobo: lots of people come here and ask to be spoonfed.
<kmaynard> linux printing is a strange and difficult beast
<AMorozov> Does anybody use totem here? :-)
<Chocobo> Ahh. sorry.  I saw the ;)  and took that as sarcasm.  you know IRC is full fo that :)  I am sorry soundray.
<soundray> Nalleman: give me a bit of detail on "dont work"
<AMorozov> kmaynard: oh, really? :-)
<Pici> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kmaynard> AMorozov, ya rly ;)
<Nalleman> soundray, hold on
<EricJ> quick question - is it yet possible to dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty herd4?
<AMorozov> last time I made a clear linux installation, I even didn't configure the net printer at all. It was detected automatically, and all required configurations were done without a single bit of interaction.
<soundray> EricJ: you can try, but if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<swilliamson> can someone give me a hand with my xorg.conf I have a dell laptop on a docking station
<soundray> EricJ: seriously, wait until the release unless you want to help in testing.
<AMorozov> Still don't know how the printer announces itself in the net indeed :-)
<Nalleman> soundray, wierd. now it worked without problem
<soundray> Nalleman: glad I could help :)
<EricJ> soundray: I'm running edgy on gf's machine, and it's far too buggy for her to feel comfortable
<Nalleman> soundray,  ;)
<athlon> soundray,  thing is, I dont have internet connection at home
<EricJ> she's thinking of switching to windows - I need to do something drastic :(
<soundray> EricJ: what you don't want in this situation is to upgrade to an alpha version of the distribution
<soundray> EricJ: what do you mean by buggy
<soundray> Oh, doorbell...
<AMorozov> EricJ: bring a couple of evil viruses :-)
<EricJ> soundray: well.. she encounters a bug about every day or so
<EricJ> never seen anything like it
<AMorozov> EricJ: she should got a QA position at Canonical :-)
<EricJ> soundray: just a few minutes ago, firefox didn't opened her php-files properly
<EricJ> for example
<mister> hi
<AMorozov> EricJ: how does FF do it exactly?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Anyone here who can help me with my screwed up apt-get???
<dmb062082> hey
<zoli2k> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try to specify the problem :)
<AMorozov> UbuntuN00B_HBG: depends on how you've screwed itup.
<EricJ> AMorozov: it asks her what to do with the file (open, save etc) and she chooses open - then it opens up a new, blank tab
<soundray> EricJ: I bet your gf will break Windows at least as often
<soundray> EricJ: sounds like a misconfigured apache to me
<dmb062082> if i wanted to back up ubuntu data so if i had to do a fresh install what folders should i back up to copy over after fresh install... /usr /home and what else?
<AMorozov> EricJ: where the files actually reside?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: well... whatever i try to install / remove, apt-get finds a package named "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic" that it wants to remove (and it should)... the problem is...
<EricJ> AMorozov: in her home folder
<dmb062082> to keep everything intact
<EricJ> soundray: is apache even installed per default on ubuntu?
<Pici> EricJ: No.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: that if i tell it to remove it it just freezes at "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..." and nothing more happends!
<AMorozov> EricJ: probably they should be opened as text files... At least, I think so :-)
<soundray> EricJ: oh, you're loading .php files via the file: protocol? Well, what do you expect to happen?
<AMorozov> I didn't try though.
<EricJ> soundray: I expect her to open a php-file and see its contents in firefox
<EricJ> w/ html and all
<EricJ> i'm not expecting it to parse the php code since apache isn't installed - it don't need to be
<AMorozov> EricJ: reasonably.
<EricJ> i'm fine with her viewing the php code islands
<zoli2k> UbuntuN00B_HBG: did you try by dpkg?
<soundray> EricJ: so firefox falls short of her expectations as a php source viewer?
<zoli2k> UbuntuN00B_HBG: dpkg --remove <package_name>
<exs> Guys, I really need some help. I was bought a domain along time ago, it had email too.. Well, it's all been fairly ok up until now where I was no longer able to receive email. I've removed a lot of junk from my inbox and I'm desperately trying to get it to receive emails. Is there any way I am able to 'forward' emails to another location, or just to fix it?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: dpkg --configure -a / apt-get clean/purge/remove
<leal> alguem aqui fala portugues
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: tried dpkg --remove too... same thing!
<EricJ> soundray: more as a webpage-previewer I guess, but..
<zoli2k> UbuntuN00B_HBG: With force?
<EricJ> .. I suppose installing apache would solve the problem.. I think.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: with -f and -m
<EricJ> hmm.. I need to give this some thought
<AMorozov> EricJ: Ahhh, got the idea.
<AMorozov> FF asks to open this file in a text editor, if opens a php file from a local disk.
<soundray> I'm looking for a program that will rename a number of .ogg files based on their ID3 tags. Can you help?
<vivh349> do you know when i can find libiberty ???
<Pici> EricJ: FF is not a source code viewer, change the default application for php files to something like gedit
<zoli2k> UbuntuN00B_HBG: dpkg with --force-all ???
<tfh> soundray: exfalso
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: sudo dpkg --remove --force-all linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ?
<zoli2k> yes
<AMorozov> So you either don't have a text/* handler configured, or it's broken somehow.
<royel> exs: often you can get your domain registrar to redirect your MX records to another IP, I would check with them
<exs> royel:  thanks
<soundray> tfh: thanks, looking good -- do you use it?
* UbuntuN00B_HBG tries zoli2k suggestion
<tomek_> hej
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: ok... it has reached "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ...", keep your fingers crossed... but it seems to have frozen again... CPU 0%
<vivh349> sorry...
<vivh349> do you know when i can find the librairy "libiberty" ???
<zoli2k> UbuntuN00B_HBG: How did you reach this state of package system?
<Zaggynl> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soundray> vivh349: I think you're looking for binutils-dev
<soundray> !info binutils-dev | vivh349
<ubotu> vivh349: binutils-dev: The GNU binary utilities (BFD development files). In component main, is extra. Version 2.17-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2396 kB, installed size 6184 kB
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> zoli2k: i think it was when i ran the autoinstaller from ati for my x800xt-card... it just frose at its last state... since then its like this...
<vivh349> do you speak french ?
<royel> !fr | vivh349
<ubotu> vivh349: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mwe> I have two files with lines that are mostly identical. Can I somehow extract the few lines that are only present in one of the files?
<Zaggynl> Okay, I restored my backup
<mwe> diff maybe?
<vivh349> i cant go on #ubuntu fr, i dont know why...
<Zaggynl> I tried the command 'gksu "updatemanager -c", I enter my password,...nothing happens
<royel> vivh349: /join #ubuntu-fr
<vivh349> in binutils-dev, see you ??
<soundray> mwe: yes, diff and grep for ^\> or ^\<
<Zaggynl> nvm, forgot a dash ><
<mimilus> vivh349, I'm french
<mwe> soundray: thanks
<Nalleman> now I have converted the icons in /usr/share/firefox/icons but firefox still uses the old icons. Why?
<Bnirkow> hello
<soundray> Nalleman: have you restarted firefox?
<soundray> vivh349: 'sudo apt-get install binutils-dev'
<Nalleman> soundray, yes
<Nalleman> and X
<vivh349> its good its go
<Pici> Nalleman: What icons are you trying to replace?
<Nalleman> all the default icons
<cfedde> Is it firefox that has some kind of IP-Name address cache? is there some way to flush that?
<Bnirkow> i`m on feisty and i have problem with installation of beryl... when i start beryl-manager from terminal i see: " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" "  how to fix it??
<moginspace> i just installed my first ubuntu (edgy) ! yeah for me anyway...
<soundray> Nalleman: you may have to replace them in /usr/share/firefox/chrome/icons/default/ as well
<Pici> Nalleman: You mean like the FF theme icons? the document icons? The application icon in gnome/kde?
<moginspace> nautilus seems to think i have two floppy drives, and I'm pretty sure I only got one
<Nalleman> Pici,  the FF theme icon i guess
<vivh349> thank you, its that !
<Nalleman> soundray, tryin that out now...
<soundray> moginspace: it's possible that your BIOS reports two drives. Disable one of them in the BIOS setup
<idefix_> what is the matter with hotmail? am I the only one who sees mail at the hotmail server without pictures?
<moginspace> we'll give it a whirl  @
<Nalleman> soundray, thank you. it worked!
<soundray> Nalleman: glad I could *really* help this time :)
<Nalleman> Now im trying the same for thunderbird... bbl :)
<soundray> Nalleman: but I wonder why firefox maintains two locations for those pixmaps
<Nalleman> yes. its wierd
<soundray> Nalleman: I worked this out by using 'locate default.xpm'. This will probably help with T-Bird as well
<Nalleman> soundray, :) thanx
<Corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<schteff> hi
<sylpheedClaws> hi
<tmorenom> soy un desconocido, que esta pasando unos momentos muy dificiles
<schteff> i've a problem
<sylpheedClaws> so does everyone
<Parmenides> question: I have dependency issues on an install, it is looking for older versions, I know I need to uncomment some lines in a config file.... but can't remember what one
<sylpheedClaws> what is it
<Corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<schteff> i want to install ubuntu
<Pici> Corvus: its /join #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> Parmenides: probably /etc/apt/sources.list -- also have a look at the bot's recommendation:
<soundray> !repos | Parmenides
<ubotu> Parmenides: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pici> !es | tmorenom
<ubotu> tmorenom: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<schteff> but there's a problem he can't find a hard drive
<tmorenom> solo necesito el saber de los medicos para salvar a una persona allegada, un padre nuestro no es valido
<schteff> maybe it's a raid problem :( or sth
<soundray> schteff: is this your first ubuntu installation? If so, I'd suggest you get started with a non-RAID setup
<bXi> how can i redirect all sound on the line-in to my line-out
<schteff> ye, i dont want to install raid or sth. like this i just want to install ubuntu... raid or not i dont care
<Pici> !es > tmorenom
<tmorenom> un saludo a tdoas y a todos
<soundray> !es | tmorenom
<flat_out_lizard> exit
<ubotu> tmorenom: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<flat_out_lizard> q
<flat_out_lizard> quit
<Pici> I think he said he left
<schteff>  I'm back in 5 min.  and then i hope sb. helps me :)
<AMorozov> bye
<mariano> soundray: from the looks of it and the sense of what he was saying, it's a rather bad attempt at a spanish speaking bot
<method|> what can i use to access microsoft visio files in linux?
<sylpheedClaws> Dia
<sylpheedClaws> method|: Dia is the equivalent program
<method|> thank u
<sylpheedClaws> I think it can be installed with Automatix
<sylpheedClaws> !automatix | method|
<ubotu> method|: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pici> Read !automatix please sylpheedClaws
<method|> i dont use automatix
<method|> :/
<ardchoille> sylpheedClaws: Dia? dia can be installed with: sudo apt-get install dia
<zyth> I do
<zyth> works fine for me
<zyth> ymmv.
<ghata1> What is the purpose of lost+found folder ?
<soundray> mariano: thanks.
<sylpheedClaws> ...that entry needs an update... desperately...
<Pici> ghata1: Its wehere all my lost socks go
<sylpheedClaws> AX is used so widely, there are forks of Ubuntu that come with it built-in
<mariano> ghata1: for filesystem maintainence
<ghata1> Pici: you need to get a girl friend
<yell0w> heh Pici
<ardchoille> Pici: So _that's_ where they went, lol
<idefix_> how can you tell if your DVDrom-controller is broken?
<mariano> when your disk dies, you'll find useful stuff there
<ghata1> mariano: right, so no need to touch it
<Pici> sylpheedClaws: Not official forks
<mariano> ghata1: nope
<skelter> hey - can anyone tell me a command line to mount my usb flash driv?
<sylpheedClaws> Pioneer?
<skelter> +e
<Yaseax> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<soundray> skelter: 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt' (substitute /dev/sda1 with your real device name)
<skelter> sda1 is a sata hard dist for me
<skelter> so i don't know which one it would be
<dmb062082> how does apache run in ubuntu?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sudo apt-get remove ubotu
<ubuntu_> skelter: Try looking at the end of the output of "dmesg".
<soundray> skelter: it's probably one of /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdc1, /dev/sdd1...
<Pici> skelter: Run dmesg right after you put your flash drive in and see what device it reports
<skelter>  ehci_hcd looks ok?
<space_ninja> why do ubunut have gnome as the desktop maanger_
<space_ninja> their
<skelter> [643639.054686]  usb 1-9: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<ardchoille> space_ninja: You'll have to ask the devs.
<skelter> the last line from that
<sylpheedClaws> space_ninja: if you don't like it...
<idefix_> defrysk?
<sylpheedClaws> !kubuntu | space_ninja
<ubotu> space_ninja: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Parmenides> space_ninja: you can always use Kubuntu for kde
<sylpheedClaws> or...
<sylpheedClaws> !xubuntu | space_ninja
<ubotu> space_ninja: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<soundray> Parmenides: were you able to use the information?
<idefix_> is ubuntu/linux fundamentally different from good old DOS?
<sylpheedClaws> there's a *buntu for most desktops
<exs> does anyone use 'plesk' ?.. if so, where do I access the control panel?.. for example, a domain such as www.phones.com, would plesk be in plesk.phones.com ?
<space_ninja> ok
<sylpheedClaws> idefix_: clearly
<soundray> idefix_: only in minor ways ;)
<sylpheedClaws> minor things, like X and GNOME
<Parmenides> soundray: it is the right file, but I have to change permissions before I can edit it
<sylpheedClaws> ;)
<space_ninja> but what's the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<sylpheedClaws> packaging
<soundray> idefix_: like humans from monkeys
<sylpheedClaws> Automatix
<sylpheedClaws> lots of differences
<Pici> idefix_: DOS is a completely different operating system than Linux
<sylpheedClaws> also, Ubuntu's a ton frendlier
<sylpheedClaws> IMO
<squirrelpimp> flashplayer-nonfree's update-script is broken?
<soundray> Parmenides: try 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<squirrelpimp> can one confirm that?
<mindstate> i like dos :)
<idefix_> than am I stupid to switch to linux after using DOS as a child?
<idefix_> then*
<sylpheedClaws> nope
<soundray> idefix_: no
<sylpheedClaws> idefix_: some commands are similar in Unix and DOS
<Pici> idefix_: Stupid? I didnt say that. I used dos as a kid and I love Linux.
<sylpheedClaws> likewise
<soundray> idefix_: I used DOS as a child, and I switched
<j^2> hey all
<idefix_> ok cool
<mindstate> idefix_, so did i
<jrib> squirrelpimp: what error are you getting?
<CheshireViking> idefix_, anybody switching to Linux couldn't be called stupid :)
<zyth> soundray, www.freedos.org
<zyth> ;)
<j^2> i messed up my install with a bunch of pkgs that i dont want, is there a way to get rid of most of them?
<j^2> ie
<squirrelpimp> jrib: a downloading error telling me there's some repo-error...
<sylpheedClaws> j^2: nope
<FunnyLookinHat> hey does Amarok support accessing (i.e. adding to media library) samba shares?
<j^2> i installed ejabber, and i dont want it anymore
<Parmenides> soundray: tx! gr8 tip! now if I can only remember it...
<sylpheedClaws> oh...
<j^2> and the deps
<sylpheedClaws> just remove them
<j^2> sylpheedClaws: oh
<squirrelpimp> looking into the script it reveals that it tries to download version7 from several pages which all seem to fail
<sylpheedClaws> if they didn't break anything
<soundray> j^2: 'apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<j^2> is there a way to see what pkgs i have installed?
<squirrelpimp> i didn't check the urls...
<jrib> squirrelpimp: it's probably because adobe moved the location of the flash tarball.  What version of flashplugin-nonfree are you using?
<squirrelpimp> jrib: latest from edgy
<Pici> j^2: Run synaptic, it should been in your administration menu
<jrib> squirrelpimp: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<squirrelpimp> i just downloaded the 9 tarball and perform a manual install
<j^2> Pici: it's a server
<soundray> j^2: dpkg --get-selections
<squirrelpimp> 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<j^2> nice thx guys
<jrib> squirrelpimp: yeah, you are better off using 9 which is in backports
<Pici> j^2: Theres dselect, its a console gui application, but the interface is a little confusing
<soundray> Pici: I would *always* recommend aptitude over dselect
<squirrelpimp> is it safe to enable backports for all pkgs? or should one only selectively enable bp?
<Pici> soundray: I'll keep that in mind. I personally dont use either, so I just picked one off the top of my head
<soundray> squirrelpimp: it depends on how much you trust the backports team. I personally have no trouble whatsoever in that respect.
<squirrelpimp> k, thx
<Pici> soundray: Its safe to enable for all packages
<soundray> Pici: nothing is ever safe ;)
<sylpheedClaws> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<mindstate> lol
<zyth> !forwardports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forwardports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyth> aww :(
<sylpheedClaws> hmmm... thought it would say something about their stability
<Pici> soundray: Its about as safe as trusting anything from the repos
<sylpheedClaws> it's like upgrading to Debian Sid
<soundray> sylpheedClaws: listen to Pici ^
<soundray> sylpheedClaws: not at all
<sylpheedClaws> it's usually safe, but not completely ironed out
<zyth> build it all yourself! from source you audit!
<zyth> take the power in YOUR HANDS!
<sylpheedClaws> but then again... neither was Etch
<soundray> sylpheedClaws: not at all
<zyth> oh wait.  this isnt #gentoo
<sylpheedClaws> zyth: lol
<soundray> sylpheedClaws: backports are very much ironed-out ;)
<Pici> zyth: I was going to suggest you move there ;p
<Yaseax> can anybody tell me y xscreensaver laggs every few seconds on edgy/nvidia 6600gt (nvidia proprietary driver)?
<ardchoille> I run 11 computer, five of which are servers, I only use main, multiverse, universe and backports, and I have never had any big problems in Ubuntu :)
<sylpheedClaws> Yaseax: type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<steff_> ok I'm back
<sylpheedClaws> and send us the resuts via Pastebin
<ardchoille> I think the biggest problem I eve had was how to change the menu icon.
<Yaseax> ok..
<sylpheedClaws> !pastebin | Yaseax
<ubotu> Yaseax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> ardchoille: I worry about your co2 footprint ;)
<ardchoille> soundray: You worry too much ;)
<steff_> so now  i have started ubuntu
<amaia_> hi
<Pici> steff_: Congrats
<steff_> thanks :)
<steff_> but now how to install it
<vivh349> do you know a freeware for testing the memory leak in c++
<soundray> steff_: did it find your hard disk now?
<steff_> no
<soundray> steff_: what kind of drive(s) do you have, and how are they connected?
<steff_> sata
<amaia_> hi, my monitor is not working, what should I do?
<defrysk> buy a new one ?
<Yaseax> sylpheedclaws: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7050/           .... it's a dualhead config with xinerama..
<Nalleman> How can I get a desktop shortcut to a folder on a FAT32 disk?
<soundray> steff_: is it an onboard controller? What's the chipset, and what ubuntu version are you trying?
<vivh349> help me please !
<jrib> !helpme | vivh349
<ubotu> vivh349: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mindstate> Nalleman, nautilus /dir/fat/ i think would work
<soundray> Nalleman: ln -s /target/folder $HOME/Desktop/linkname (haven't I told you this?)
<steff_> Ubuntu Linux 6.10
<Nalleman> soundray, yes. but I restarted X :] 
<sylpheedClaws> Yaseax: no idea... thought you were using nv instead of nvidia
<vivh349> do you know a freeware for testing the memory leak in c++
<jrib> vivh349: why not try the c++ channel?
<Yaseax> sylpheedclaws: since i put a ''#'' in front of ''Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"'' gnome-terminal doesn't run too..
<[R] eaper> help!!! my ati card doesn't work right :( http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<sylpheedClaws> using Beryl?
<jrib> vivh349: /join ##c++
<vivh349> thank
<Yaseax> i used it .. but atm i'm using xfce4
<bauer77> Reaper what is the issue, I just resolved mine so I will try and help
<[R] eaper> look the pic http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<vivh349>  /join ##c++
<bauer77> I see a picture, that doesnt tell me your issue
<vivh349>  /join #c++
<soundray> vivh349: leave out the leading space
<[R] eaper> it just does'nt look right, i have the latest ati drivers
<DJ_Gentoo> [R] eaper: it doesn't load
<bauer77> how did you install them?
<Yaseax> DJ_Gentoo, thank u ^^ i'll see ;)
<[R] eaper> damn, i'll try to upload to another server
<steff_> last week i attempt installing suse 10.2 on the pc
<bauer77> what happens when you type fglxrinfo
<[R] eaper> i use the binaryhowto ati guide
<[R] eaper> fglrxinfo says direct rendering yes
<steff_> but just this messg. "Error! No hard disks were found for the installation. Please check your hardware!"
<ghata1> I have just got a USB drive, how do I attached it to my system and automount it when attached. any help ?
<soundray> steff_: I will try to help you , but you *have to* answer my questions
<jrib> ghata1: have you tried plugging it in?
<ghata1> jrib: yes I did. nothing happed
<bauer77> does is show fglxr or mesa?
<steff_> yes okay!
<[R] eaper> shows ati radeon x1600
<jrib> ghata1: anything show up in dmesg?
<steff_>  Intel Core 2 CPU
<bauer77> well it appears to be installed properly then.
<ghata1> how do I check that ?
<[R] eaper> damn, i have to go, brb
<old_cymuHep> how to get my PHP understand russian???
<jrib> ghata1: type 'dmesg', plug in usb hard drive, type 'dmesg'
<soundray> steff_: I haven't asked for that. You need to find out what SATA chipset you have, and whether it is onboard or a PCI card.
<Cdeszaq> anyone in here have experience with LIRC and ubuntu?
<steff_> oh okay. sry. where i can find that?
<OpenProjects> Hi
<Yaseax> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<ghata1> jrib: it is showing, sda: sda1
<ghata1> [17354926.368000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<ghata1> [17354926.408000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<OpenProjects> Can somebody help me with gforge installation? I have some questions.
<jrib> ghata1: ok, so do you have /dev/sd*  that corresponds to it then?
<jrib> ghata1: oh it said sda, so you should have /dev/sda.  Can you mount that?
<old_cymuHep>  !
<ghata1> jrib: yes it is there
<juancg> hola
<jrib> ghata1: what version of ubuntu by the way?
<soundray> steff_: from your computer's hardware documentation
<OpenProjects> Edgy
<old_cymuHep> how to get my php understand russian because my web and forum is in russian....???
<OpenProjects> I would like install the gforge 4.5 version
<old_cymuHep> i am using ubuntu-server
<dmb062082> is there a way to open the file browser with root access?
<soundray> dmb062082: 'gksudo nautilus'
<ardchoille> dmb062082: gksudo nautilus
<defrysk> gksu <filebrowser>
<jrib> dmb062082: gksudo nautilus,  this shouldn't really be necessary...
<Lice> is there a file where you can see the users rights and so on?
<steff_> mom i have to look it up
<defrysk> gksudo
<defrysk> *
<Nalleman> soundray, thanks for the ln -s thingie. Sorry for being such a n00b... :)
<Lice> or where is the file
<ghata1> jrib: yes I can mount it. I am using edgy
<ardchoille> Nalleman: Everyone was a noob at some point :)
<old_cymuHep> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<soundray> Nalleman: not to worry. You'll be an expert in no time, and then you'll help out others here
<soundray> (I hope)
<dmb062082> jrib well i want to play around with the files in var/www/ ...my apache server and its a pita with out root axs
<soundray> :)
<Nalleman> soundray, sure thing!
<mindstate> ardchoille, i couldnt imagine guys like u and soundray being newbies lol
<jrib> dmb062082: give /var/www better permissions, for example create a www-editors groups or soemthing
<nnliu> hi is anyone here familiar with g15daemon?
<dmb062082> jrib eh tell me more please
<jrib> !permissions | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Pici> old_cymuHep: I think you need to change the page encoding to somthing that supports cyrillic characters.  I'm not sure how to do that but perhaps the folks in #ubuntu-ru
<Pici> old_cymuHep: might be able to help
<zoli2k> how can I mount .daa image file/
<zoli2k> ?
<Zaggynl> I think you'll have to convert first, try kiso for that
<soundray> mindstate: I got really good over the years at pretending not to be a newbie
<jrib> ghata1: k well strange that it doesn't get automounted.  Is gnome-volume-manager running?
<ardchoille> soundray: hehe
<mindstate> soundray, i try to do the same lol
<ardchoille> mindstate: Almost everything I know about Ubuntu, I learned from sitting in this channel and watching others.
<mindstate> ardchoille, thats wut i do too...i just sit here..and read what u guys say...even save some stuff..it helps alot
<ghata1> jrib: nope it is not, I am not using gnome, I am using fluxbox on X
<soundray> I've got a newbie question, though: when you mount a network share via fstab, and the host with the share is down, the client hangs for a long time. How can I make it continue booting quickly, even if the share host is down?
<ardchoille> jrib: I thought that daemon ran in xfce too
<jrib> ghata1: ok, I guess you can write a udev rule (google for "writing udev rules") or run gnome-volume-manager then
<mindstate> is there a channel save here? like a channel save link?
<defrysk> soundray, I believe its ctrl-d during boot to skip
<jrib> ardchoille: doesn't really matter since he's in fluxbox :P
<defrysk> soundray, but not truly sure
<ardchoille> jrib: D'oh!
<dmb062082> how do i add one more group to the directory
<muuhBDXi> hey any one using the satanic edition ?
<ardchoille> muuhBDXi: Careful
<soundray> defrysk: that's helpful -- but I was thinking there must be some sort of mount option, or an alternative method that doesn't use fstab?
<defrysk> soundray, sorry
<muuhBDXi> ardchoille:  ?
<yomm>    soundray : i'm a newb , but you can set some "on error" flags as well , e.g "on error , remount ro" ,perhaps there is an option to skip mount on error ..
<muuhBDXi> why ?
<muuhBDXi> should i be carefull using the satanic edition ?
<soundray> defrysk: what for? I appreciate it.
<ahon> Witam
<muuhBDXi> is that what you meant ardchoille ?
<defrysk> soundray, sorry not sure about changing settings in fstab I ment ;)
<muuhBDXi> is it a trojan ?
<soundray> yomm: thanks, I'll check it out
<mindstate> what is the satanic edition?
<defrysk> muuhBDXi, no its a genuine ubuntu version but not supported by ubuntu
<mindstate> sounds bad
<DJ_Gentoo> muuhBDXi: nope!
<mindstate> lol
<muuhBDXi> ubuntu satanic edition
<DJ_Gentoo> just a collection of themes
<Pici> mindstate: muuhBDXi : Its just some themes, its not a different edition
<DJ_Gentoo> it's harmless
<defrysk> something like that yes
<deameyes> is there a version of grub that uses mouse input?
<mindstate> Pici, ohh alright cool
<defrysk> just be carefull with the 6ses on your keyboard with the satanic
<mindstate> lol
<steff_> hm... problem with the hardware documentation. I can't find it. is there non other way to find out the chipset?
<mindstate> just curious, but what irc software r u guys using?
<Pici> mindstate: irssi
<ardchoille> mindstate: I use irssi
<deameyes> icechat
<dmb062082> alright apache/mysql/php5 is up and running!
<dmb062082> can anyone axs this? http://74.79.194.66/
<jrib> !language | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NightCircle> dmb062082: Yeah.
<dmb062082> ha ok sorry
<jrib> dmb062082: does that answer your question :P
<dmb062082> yes yes good good thanks
<[R] eaper> ok, im back :S
<dmb062082> woohoo
<Hasrat_Usa> dmb062082 yes
<mindstate> ardchoille, pici, thats wut i figured lol
<deameyes> so is there a version of grub that uses mouse input?
<dmb062082> are there any webscripts in the repo?
<dmb062082> that would be so cool
<dmb062082> like wikipedia or a php forumm
<DJ_Gentoo> deameyes: as far as I can tell, no
<ardchoille> mindstate: I like irssi in a screen session so I can log in and out of different window managers for testing.. I go to vt1 for chatting.
<soundray> !mediawiki | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: mediawiki: website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.15-1 (edgy), package size 1930 kB, installed size 7384 kB
<dmb062082> awesome!!!!!
<dmb062082> hahahah
<dmb062082> where can i find a list of webscripts?
<ardchoille> Mediawiki is quite nice :)
<dmb062082> because the install new apps app does not have that section listed for easy browsing
<mindstate> ardchoille, i rarely use screen sessions heh
<jussi01> Hi all, I need an equivalent program to this one: http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Math-Scientific/Plot.shtml -----can someone help?
<dmb062082> thats bs! The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dmb062082>   mediawiki: Depends: php4 (>= 4.1.2) but it is not going to be installed             Depends: php4-mysql but it is not going to be installed
<twager> glxgears shows the wheels but no readout of speed in the terminal...Any ideas why ?
<dmb062082> mediawiki requires php5 this i know
<dmb062082> which i have running
<DJ_Gentoo> twager: glxgears --print-fps
<soundray> !mediawiki1.5 | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: mediawiki1.5: website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.8-1 (edgy), package size 2232 kB, installed size 8468 kB
<DJ_Gentoo> try tha
<ardchoille> twager: Because it's not a benchmark?
<DJ_Gentoo> *that
<dmb062082> lol thanks ha ha thats good
<dmb062082> ahh that is working
<dmb062082> thanks gentoo
<DJ_Gentoo> yw
<soundray> dmb062082: there is a 1.7 as well
<dmb062082> eh damn
<dmb062082> in the repo soundray?
<soundray> dmb062082: yes. And drop the &^%$(* swear words.
<twager> ardchoille, works ok in edgy but not in feisty
<dmb062082> ooh sorry wont happen again
<DJ_Gentoo> twager: "glxgears --print-fps" shows FPS
<dmb062082> where does mediawiki install, its not in my var/www directory
<jussi01> !enter | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jaycie-> i have ubuntu4.10 and airnet wireless usb adapter.. can i get it to work?
<Pici> jaycie-: 4.10?
<imontoro> hi everybody
<soundray> DJ_Gentoo: it's got to be -printfps, not --print-fps
<jaycie-> yup
<DJ_Gentoo> okay, then...
<DJ_Gentoo> twager: "glxgears -printfps" shows FPS
<ardchoille> glxgears --print-fps doesn't seem to work in Dapper
<soundray> DJ_Gentoo: and for educational reasons, please suggest -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<jaycie-> Pici ubuntu 4.10
<imontoro> can anybody help me with an ipod not auto-mounting?
<jaycie-> warty i think they call it
<Quintin> Anyone here use nvu?
<DJ_Gentoo> lol... good one
<dmb062082> why wouldnt mediawiki install in /var/www/ by default, how can i locate it?
<mindstate> dmb062082, whereis mediawiki ?
<Quintin> dmb062082: man locate man whereis
<soundray> dmb062082: generally, you find out where files install with dpkg -L packagename
<ardchoille> 1685.617 FPS  Any good?
* ardchoille has no clue
<Quintin> ardchoille:  ???
<scope006> for glxgears?
<Quintin> imontoro: what does dmesg say?  ipod is just a usb device
<ardchoille> yeah
<twager> DJ_Gentoo,  Ta very much
<soundray> ardchoille: what part of "it's not a benchmark" don't you understand?
<Zaggynl> During upgrade to Edgy I'm asked if the customized config file /etc/login.defs should be kept or replaced, what should I do>
<Quintin> that's not a frikking benchmark
<Quintin> idiots
<ardchoille> soundray: Touche :)
<soundray> ardchoille: but yeah, it's pretty good ;)
<Pici> jaycie-: The easiest way would be to install a distribution thats not 3 years old
<dmb062082> yuck it installed in: mediawiki: /etc/mediawiki1.5 /usr/share/mediawiki1.5 how can i change this to install in a diff directory for future refrence?
<Quintin> I've seen nvidia cards that get 16k fps
<ardchoille> Pici: hahahaha
<imontoro> Quintin, dmesg detects ipod, it's /dev/sdb2, but gnome-volume-manager has stopped automounting it :(
<soundray> dmb062082: you can't (and you shouldn't)
<bluffer_> ok im back leeched the iso and loaded it in vpc with 128 mb ram and i get a kernel panic will some one talk about it here ?
<dmb062082> soundray why do you say that?
<soundray> dmb062082: either stick with the default locations, or manage your own by not installing from a .deb
<jaycie-> i have looked on forums and don't found what i need...yeah pici but what if u have tried for 2 days the iso for 6.10 and it will NOT install
<bluffer_> here is the screen shot
<bluffer_> http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntuyd3.png
<dmb062082> ok soundray that would work well
<DJ_Gentoo> twager: yw
<Cdeszaq> anyone here have experience using LIRC?
<soundray> dmb062082: you can always setup symlinks.
<Amon-san> what do i need to emerge to have locate available?
<soundray> Cdeszaq: is this a survey?
<Prez_> someone running edgy with 2.6.20.1 kernel and intel 3945 wifi chipset?  i cannot seem to compile ipw3945 modules...
<meloka> ola
<Amon-san> oh, wrong channel
<ardchoille> Amon-san: emerge?
<imontoro> apt-get install slocate :P
<old_cymuHep> noone knows how to make my webserver to understand russian?? i have web in russian launguag and also phpbb2 in russian..
<old_cymuHep> ???
<Amon-san> sorry i thought i was in the gentoo window i also have open
<Cdeszaq> No, I am trying to get my remote working in ubuntu
<meloka> me kago en tu padre
<soundray> Cdeszaq: describe the problem then
<meloka> aki se abla en espaol
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Zaggynl> gah, another dapper update failed
<Quintin> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<britt> anybody know when adobe will get on the ball and make flash for PPC?
<Cdeszaq> soundray: Well, I installed lirc using apt-get, and it told me to configure my remote using irrecord
<imontoro> anybody knows how to configure gnome-volume-manager to automount a ipod? it suddenly stopped automounting it :(
<mindstate> which version of ubuntu is more stable..dapper or edgy?
<ardchoille> soundray: I'm curious.. if the output of an app is not reliable, why was glxgears written? Why is it distributed in distros?
<ardchoille> mindstate: I say Dapper.
<Cdeszaq> soundray: I have a Windows MCE Remote
<mindstate> ardchoille, would a downgrade from edgy to dapper be possible? and if so is it safe?
<soundray> ardchoille: you can compare frame rates under certain circumstances. For example when you use two different drivers on the same hardware.
<jaycie-> Pici i have tried 6.06.1 server and regular and 6.10 it will NOT install over 4.10..any thots?
<ardchoille> soundray: Ah, ok.
<ardchoille> mindstate: I don't know anyting about upgrades. My way of upgrading is to install from CD on an empty hd.
<soundray> Cdeszaq: have you found any info on the web that says that your remote is compatible with LIRC?
<Cdeszaq> soundray: The problem is that when I try to run irrecord, it says that it "could not init hardware"
<Prez_> hello again..
<mindstate> ardchoille, lol
<Cdeszaq> soundray: Yes, it says it is supposed to be
<jaycie-> ardchoille do u do that with an iso cd? thats waht i have
<Juhaz> ardchoille, it wasn't written as a benchmark, it's just a toy.
<ardchoille> Juhaz: Yeah, thought so
<ardchoille> jaycie-: yes
<dyrne> jaycie-: can you distupgrade one stetp at a time? warty-->hoary-->breezy?
<soundray> ardchoille: even then, you have to make sure that CPU load is roughly the same during both tests
<soundray> Cdeszaq: how is the receiver connected? Serial?
<ardchoille> soundray: I'm not "guru" enough for that yet, lol
<jaycie-> ardchoille how do i wipe off hd with ubuntu on it now?
<Cdeszaq> soundray: It is connected via usb
<ardchoille> jaycie-: Just install from the cd and have the installer use the hd but erase all partitions. Be aware that you will lose all data, though, so make backups of anything you want to save.
<shriphani> can somone please tell me why mc has 2 columns both displaying directories ?
<Lunar_Lamp> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Cdeszaq: run 'tail -f  /var/log/syslog' and check for error messages as you plug the receiver in.
<cherva> how to prevent GKrellM from minimizing with minimize all short cut ?
<cherva> shortcut*
<jussi01>  I need an equivalent program to this one: http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Math-Scientific/Plot.shtml -----can someone help?
<jaycie-> i don't need backups but i put in 6.10 and click the install icon and it freezes up every time.. shoud i wait for the cd i bot to get to me?
<imontoro> anybody can help me to debug an ipod with udev/gnome-volume-manager? it does not automount :(
<drake> Hello, Is there a way to monitor my Graphics card's temperatures?
<Rawr> For some reason I cannot get audio playback from dvds.
<Rawr> Any suggestions?
<dyrne> imontoro: wouldnt it be easier to just put a mount script on desktop and click when you plug it in?
<ardchoille> jaycie-: Not sure, I never had anything freeze on me.
<jaycie-> ardchoille thanks for the help.. if i can wipe off the hd i would try that. i have 6.10 on a diff pc and it works fine
<cherva> how to prevent GKrellM from minimizing with minimize all shortcut ?
<imontoro> dyrne: yep, or modify fstab, but I want to know why it does not appear as another USB flash disk like the rest of them
* ardchoille builds his own boxes.. best to pick and choose your own bomponents
<jussi01> Rawr: Have you checked in alsa that all the volumes are up?
<Rawr> yeah
<jaycie-> ardchoille is there a way to wipe off hd so i can put in 6.10?
<imontoro> dyrne: and besides, automounting is a lot easier for my not-having-sudo-priviledges-users ;)
<pfein> how can I install edgy next (ie, different partition) to dapper w/o booting from CD?
<ardchoille> I didn't do so well with this keyboard, though. It prints what I type, not what I want, lol
<jussi01> Rawr: nd I assume you have all the restricted format stuff...
<Rawr> obviously
<Rawr> I'm using vlc
<ardchoille> jaycie-: If the ISO cd is freezing, I seriously doubt it has anything to do with the current content of the hd. Likely hardware issues or a bad burn.
<RainCT> Hi
<treeform> can i make my password change every hour to some thing like "password{hour}" ?
<Rawr> what media player should I use?
<Quintin> treeform: yes
<Quintin> Rawr: mplayer.  duh
<jussi01> Rawr: have you tried Deeveedee??
<Quintin> Rawr: vlc is good too
<jaycie-> i put 6.10 cd in then reboot? i have about 3 diff cds i have tried and 4.10 works ok... hm
<Rawr> sound still doesn't work, I'll try reinstalling the codecs
<shriphani> Rawr, i had problems getting h264 play well in vlc
<shriphani> so i used gxine
<drake> Is there a way to monitor GPU temp on radeon X1900?
<jaycie-> ardchoille i have not been rebooting with cd in.. but shut down then restart.. maybe thats an issue?
<krantix> i'm unable to use a smb printer shared under a windows machine.... can anybody help? cups always fails... and puts the jobs on hold, even if it says printer ready...
<treeform> Quintin: do you know how?
<dyrne> imontoro: understandable. i still havent messed with udev though. dont really see what the problem was with a old dev stucture
<superbear> how to kill an daemon, with the pid file?
<imontoro> dyrne: neither do I, but I think is something between udev and gnome-volume-manager...
<RainCT> I've a little question... On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots its says "They are the only interactive bots allowed on the Ubuntu channels.". Does this refer to ALL ubuntu channels (including that one from LoCo's, like #ubuntu-cat), or only #ubuntu/#kubuntu?
<Quintin> treeform: know what?
<krantix> can anybody help me with ubuntu and smb printers? thanks! :-)
<jrib> RainCT: maybe ask #ubuntu-ops?
<superbear> my daemon (openvpn) creates a file with the pid of the daemon. now i want to write a script to kill the process
<drake> kill -9 pid
<RainCT> jrib ok thanks
<soundray> superbear: 'kill $(cat /path/to/pidfile)'
<superbear> thx
<Pici> I'd avoid using the -9 unless you need to
<Rawr> what audio channel should I use with gxine?
<Cdeszaq> soundray: There were no errors as I plugged it in
<Quintin> drake: ... kill is much better.
<soundray> Cdeszaq: were there any messages relating to the plug event at all?
<soundray> Cdeszaq: (no pasting here please, in case you were tempted)
<Cdeszaq> soundray: Yes
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rawr> Damnit, still no sound
<Nesco> Hmm...GAIM keeps closing for no reason..anybody got a solution?
<soundray> Cdeszaq: so it loaded a driver?
<krantix> can anybody help me with a samba printer? it says ready but does not print...
<guille> Hi, does anybody knows what's the gtk-engine for the default theme called human?
<WaZ_> Rawr: try unmuting PCM in sound countrol
<Rawr> I did
<Rawr> It wasn't muted.
<Pici> guille: I think its clearlooks, but I could be wrong
<WaZ_> Rawr: ok then, had the ptoblem that's why ;-)
<Cdeszaq> soundray: Here is the output from the plugging in: http://pastebin.ca/367868
<superbear> soundray: but kill don't want to read the correct PID it sais: "kill: 1: No such process" but the content of my file is 1899
<imontoro> how can I debug a ipod not automounting un ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> Could someone recommend me a decent usenet client?
<Rawr> wow
<Rawr> mp3s are playing anymore either.
<Pici> Lunar_Lamp: pan
<jrib> guille: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc  seems to say "ubuntulooks", but I don't know too many details about themes...
<sharperguy> what is the package for the zope interface? I tried zome3 and zope2.9 and zope-common but poker3d still says i need zope interface
<guille> Pici, but clearlooks is a theme not an engine isn't it?
<Lunar_Lamp> Pici, thanks, I'll take a look - is it GUI or CLI?
<Pici> Lunar_Lamp: GUI
<krantix> can anybody help me with ubuntu and CUPS? thanks!!!
<soundray> Cdeszaq: it sees the device, but it doesn't load a driver for it. You will have to search the web for hints as to where to go from here.
<delphiuk> can anyone help me with an Apache starting problem on Ubuntu please?
<Cdeszaq> soundray: Ok, thanks
<soundray> Cdeszaq: a good starting point would be to look at the output of 'lsusb', identify the line that corresponds to the receiver, and search for the name or the USB ID.
<soundray> Cdeszaq: I've only ever used a very simple serial receiver with LIRC.
<Lunar_Lamp> Pici, is it possible to use port-forwarding to use usenet groups etc?  That is, tunnel my traffic?
<michal_> pls some mp3 player for 5.1 play
<michal_> do you know?
<Tomcat_> michal_: MP3s are only stereo.
<Pici> guille: Yes it is an engine and a theme
<dyrne> !anybody| Just post the problem or error message
<ubotu> Just post the problem or error message: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guille> Pici, ok
<Z1nhow_> teste
<muuhBDXi> MP3s are only stereo ?
<Pici> Lunar_Lamp: I would assume that its possible, but I honestly don't know how to do ti
<Lunar_Lamp> Pici, ok, thanks.
<delphiuk> apache won't start, and there doesn't seem to be anything in the log explaining why. where would the log be?
<muuhBDXi> too manu y peeps
<nnliu> hi is anyone here familiar with g15daemon?
<royel> delphiuk: should be /var/log/apache*
<muuhBDXi> too many obscured peeps in here
<michal_> I know mp3 stereo  ...but a need play this from my subwolfer because when sound play onli from 2 fronts..this sound is not good
<superbear> soundray: ohh sry my fault
<Kel1> hi guys, can anyone help me please? my soundcard dissapeared from system (edgy eft). is there any way to redetect it? card is SB audigy2 ZS, thx
<superbear> soundray: everything ok
<superbear> thx
<muuhBDXi> IDIOTS
<royel> muuhBDXi: name calling will get you no-where!
<delphiuk> royel: yes, thought so, but nothing is in there?
<mjrclark> delphiuk : /etc/apache/log or similar (apache2 for apache2)
<Dextorion> mwhahha
<muuhBDXi> eat me !
<Dextorion> :)
<mjrclark> delphiuk: check the init stuff, should be script in /etc/init.d or something, and a llink to that in some other .d folder in /etc/
<delphiuk> can't find a /etc/apache2/log directory
<royel> delphiuk: sudo /etc/init.d/apache start   <-- try that an you should see a message showing where logs are being stored
<Dextorion> muuhBDXi: i so know how you feel. But like royel said, it wont help you :)
<delphiuk> oh, royel , spot on, thanks I now have a description as to the problem ;)
<Zaggynl> You have 31 broken packages on your system!
<muuhBDXi> eat me !
<Zaggynl> \0/
<old_cymuHep> noone knows how to make my webserver to understand russian?? i have web in russian launguag and also phpbb2 in russian..
<ardchoille> royel: Is that /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<royel> muuhBDXi: your such a child.. an now I've had to ignore the first person in #ubuntu
<Dextorion> muuhBDXi: well.. atleast i tried to be somewhat nice there. But can forget that now. :)
<muuhBDXi> Dextorion: you know wehat i feel ?
<muuhBDXi> LOL
<thianpa> How do i play mp3 in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<old_cymuHep> noone knows how to make my webserver to understand russian?? i have web in russian launguag and also phpbb2 in russian..
<eagles0513875> hey
<ardchoille> thianpa: xmms plays mp3 out of the box on Dapper
<Yaseax> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<PriceChild> !ops
<soundray> Seveas: please help
<muuhBDXi> FUCK OFF BIG BROTHER ASS HOLES
<pfein> how can I install edgy next (ie, different partition) to dapper w/o booting from CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Dextorion> thats great. wow
<Yaseax> !mp3 || thianpa: see !mp3
<ubotu> | thianpa: see !mp3: please see above
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a213-22-7-108.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b muuh*!*@*]  by apokryphos
<eagles0513875> how do i unlock the package manager
<delphiuk> could anyone help me with a SSL and Apache config?
<bhouncy> anyone know how to get ati card to work with nforce3 chipset?
<Pici> eagles0513875: You cant use two different package managers at the same time
<mindstate> whats the graphical interface su for xfce?
<thianpa> thank you
<Pici> eagles0513875: Which is what I'm guessing you are doing.
<old_cymuHep> noone knows how to make my webserver to understand russian?? i have web in russian launguag and also phpbb2 in russian..
<old_cymuHep> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<old_cymuHep> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eagles0513875> im using synaptic pkg manager that came with ubuntu and then i got an error and ever time i use the apt-get command it doesnt install what i need it to and it give me an error 1 in regards to k3d
<eagles0513875> how do i log into my screen name
<Pici> eagles0513875: You need to run apt-get using sudo
<eagles0513875> i am sudo
<eagles0513875> i still get an error
<Pici> eagles0513875: Is synaptic still open?
<eagles0513875> no
<Pici> eagles0513875: Can you pastebin your error?
<wakeup_> hi
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> sure
<eagles0513875> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eagles0513875>  k3d
<eagles0513875> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eagles0513875> that is what i get
<eagles0513875> how do i register my screen name
<Pici> !register | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eagles0513875> ok and how do i log into it
<Pici> Everything is on that page
<wakeup_> ...
<eagles0513875> ok
<Zaggynl> When I try to fix broken packages, I get the following errors: http://www.pastebin.ca/367894
<eagles0513875> what u think bout my error
<noel> i need to put this command every time my system start (/usr/local/bin/ez-ipupdate -c /etc/ez-ipupdate.conf ) how can i do that?
<eagles0513875> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eagles0513875>  k3d
<eagles0513875> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Quilby> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<eagles0513875> i even get that error when i try to uninstall it
<Pici> eagles0513875: Can you use pastebin and put everything in there so you dont flood the channel
<Quilby> How do I uninstall ekiga without uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop??
<eagles0513875> ok
<DJ_Gentoo> you don't need ubuntu-desktop
<bhouncy> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV".. sound familiar?
<erUSUL> noel: afaik you can add it to /etc/rc.local
<DJ_Gentoo> it's a metapackage
<Quilby> whats a metapackage?
<DJ_Gentoo> something you don't need
<DJ_Gentoo> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<delphiuk> Quilby: can you not just aptitude remove ekiga?
<cypher1> Quilby, synaptic
<Quilby> but synaptic says that i have to also uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<DJ_Gentoo> so... just uninstall it
<noel> erUSUL, /etc/rc.local doesn't exist i hava rc.0 rc.1 ......
<DJ_Gentoo> !metapackage | Quilby
<Quilby> are you sure?
<ubotu> Quilby: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<DJ_Gentoo> yes, just do it
<DJ_Gentoo> you don't need Ubuntu-desktop
<Quilby> ok i hope my computer wont explode
<DJ_Gentoo> it won't
<Quilby> thanks dj
<DJ_Gentoo> we guarantee
<old_cymuHep> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<old_cymuHep> noone knows how to make my webserver to understand russian?? i have web in russian launguag and also phpbb2 in russian..
<enn> Hello ... installing gsfonts-x11 caused adobe helvetica (the core bitmapped version) to look worse. So I removed it, and now many X11 bitmapped fonts do not display at all. There is empty space where glyphs should be.
<soundray> old_cymuHep: just repeating your question is annoying and won't get you any replies. Rephrase and leave more time between repetitions.
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/886649 there u go that is what error message i get
<Pici> old_cymuHep: I've suggested that you try asking in #ubuntu-ru did you get any reponse there?
<soundray> old_cymuHep: others have referred you to #ubuntu-ru -- what did you find out over there?
* soundray nods to Pici
<eagles0513875> does that help pici
<Pici> eagles0513875: Can you pastebin the results of `tail /var/log/dpkg.log`
<Znortfl> Dear Ubuntu people, I am trying to save some electricity here and at the configuration I can only say that the screen should be turned of for a minimum of eleven minutes. Can't I set that limit any lower, and if, how?
<echosyp> why doesn't ubuntu have a Central Time option in the Time Zone
<echosyp> what kind of shit is that
<soundray> !ohmy | echosyp
<ubotu> echosyp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306480
<echosyp> what
<soundray> echosyp: change your attitude before you expect help
<echosyp> you assume i had a bad attitude
<eagles0513875> ty ill take a look
<echosyp> and you know what they say about assuming
<arthur_kalm> hi everyone, I'm having problems with the proprietary nVidia drivers for my 8800 GTS. I installed the latest drivers from nVidia's site and everything works fine. However, when I reboot, X fails to load and the error message is that it wasn't able to load NVIDIA kernel module...
<old_cymuHep> soundray  , Pici  nothing!!!!!!!!!
<PriceChild> echosyp, Why can't you choose where you live?
<arthur_kalm> I tried reinstalling the driver and it worked fine
<arthur_kalm> but when I restart, it breaks again
<echosyp> yo, i live in texas
<echosyp> there are no dots in texas for me to select
<WaZ_> Is there a way to rewrite a grub install with the ubuntu live cd?
<echosyp> there are no dots in the central time zone for me to pick
<echosyp> just reinstall grub
<kmarius> both xscreensaver and gnome-screen-saver are turned off, as is gnome-power-manager ... still my display is turned off after 10min or so of idleness. what process could it be?
<foxy0brown> #ubuntu-fr
<WaZ_> echosyp: yes, but is it on the live cd?
<WaZ_> Im about to install Vista on my primary partition, making sure I can restore grub
<echosyp> im sure it is since grub is installed when you install the system
<echosyp> oh
<soundray> !grub | WaZ_, follow the RecoverUbuntu procedure
<ubotu> WaZ_, follow the RecoverUbuntu procedure: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WaZ_> soundray: ty
<bhouncy> what sort of situation would once consider recompling kernel?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: If that helps, I'll tell you how I found it.
<bhouncy> one*
<echosyp> So why can't i set my time zone to central time
<echosyp> the developers have something against central time?
<eagles0513875> that didnt help ardchoille
<eagles0513875> how do i log into my user name on here
<derspankster> Chicago is Central, right?
<echosyp> yeah
<echosyp> i guess
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: :(
<derspankster> Can't you pick Chicago as a time zone?
<echosyp> but you can't pick chicago
<eagles0513875> what else can i try
<echosyp> there is no dot in chicago
<derspankster> No? I never noticed but figured there would be
<echosyp> there aren't any dots in central time at all
<echosyp> i don't get it
<derspankster> Indianapolis?
<echosyp> eastern
<echosyp> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/namerica/usstates/timezone.gif&imgrefurl=http://worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/namerica/usstates/timezone.htm&h=307&w=427&sz=23&tbnid=pXERv6TKqAu7DM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=126&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtime%2Bzone%2Bmap&start=3&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=3
<derspankster> St. Louis then
<eagles0513875> anyone have any ideas
<chuckf> echosyp, chose NY if you are eastern
<soundray> echosyp: select Central Time from the dropdown list and spare us your foul language
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/886649
<eagles0513875> how can i get rid of that
<Quilby> did anyone her install the freenx server succesfully?
<echosyp> fuck you, i hadnt cussed since the first time
<PriceChild> !ops
<derspankster> Chicago IS on there, I just checked
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bhouncy> http://pastebin.com/886647
<soundray> !ops | echosyp not adhering to code of conduct ;)
<lyam> is there a big security risk of using torrents?
<ubotu> echosyp not adhering to code of conduct ;): please see above
<derspankster> whoa - didn't see that
<eagles0513875> ubotu http://pastebin.com/886649
<chuckf> lyam, depends on who's torrent it is
<chuckf> lyam, typically the risk is low however
<Ademan> is there any command that will check a volume and find out what its file system is?
<soundray> derspankster: such a lamer ;)
<eagles0513875> how do i clear dpkg
<derspankster> soundray:I guess so
<lyam> i want to use torrentleach tracker with azureus client, is it good by security point of view?
<arnason> When will Launchpad be synched. with the source of Ubuntu? I would like to see me translations in context...
<neo_> siemka jest tu jakis polak co by mi wytumaczy jak zainstalowc kadu ?/
<eagles0513875> how do i clear the trace back so it wont install the package im having trouble with
<neo_> jest tu woule jakispolaka co ma linuxa ??
<soundray> eagles0513875: pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get -f install' please
<soundray> !pl | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<giggsey> How do I search for wireless networks?
<neo_> Hmm ale ja potrzebuje na teraza niemam zielonego pojecia o lunuxie  ??
<soundray> neo_: ask in English please
<neo_> i don't speak english
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<giggsey> lol
<chuckf> lyam, I've never heard of torrentleach, but you take your chances with anything you download
<neo_> y no to co wytumaczy kto ??
<soundray> neo_: go to #ubuntu-pl
<neo_> narx bo si chyba niedogadamy
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/886671
<chuckf> lyam, yet if it just a file in the torrent, and you feel you can trust the source, go for it
<eagles0513875> that is the full message i keep getting
<eagles0513875> even when i force it
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: In the future, it's better to use http://pastebin.ca because pastebin.com is painfully slow.
<eagles0513875> ok
<ardchoille> !paste | Or even this
<eagles0513875> now i know
<ubotu> Or even this: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stockfisch> hi folks
<ardchoille> !k3d
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10182 kB, installed size 43492 kB
<stockfisch> does anyone have a clue how to automatically reconnect a dsl connection after disconnect?
<echosyp> so how do i fix this central time crap
<echosyp> omg, is crap a bad word too?
<apokryphos> echosyp: please watch your language in the future.
<ardchoille> echosyp: I would first suggest you change your attitude and your language, otherwise people who can help are just going to put you on ignore
<echosyp> i was until he got smart with me
<chuckf> echosyp, you are in chicago right?
<echosyp> no sir
<echosyp> im in texas
<eagles0513875> want me to resame here echo
<echosyp> ?
<denver> !ops | denver not adhering to code of conduct
<ubotu> denver not adhering to code of conduct: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<eagles0513875> im from x echo
<nalioth> denver: can we help you?
<apokryphos> denver: do not absuse that.
<denver> sorry
<chuckf> echosyp, chose America/Chicago
<Zaggynl> I'm not sure what to do with this: www.pastebin.ca/367920
<apokryphos> echosyp: I don't care; please don't do it in the future. If you have a complaint, tell an op.
<Zaggynl> I can't fix the !$%)98 dependency
<echosyp> god, stfu already
<zyth> echosyp, there are plenty of places in central time
<capiira> hi all anyone here installed prebuilds of ubuntu 7.xx?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.69.248.30]  by apokryphos
<royel> stockfisch: is it a PPPoE type connection?
<Hasrat_Usa> i have a amd PC with ubuntu 6.10 installed in it at home and i know its ip address (the ip address given to me by earthlink to enable me to use the internet). right now it's running and i'm in the office on a laptop that has windows XP. can i somehow connect to my pc at home from my office's laptop?
<igor> is here the right place to talk about ubuntu packaging?
<cables> capiira, go to #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<capiira> ok
<Seveas> igor, depends on what you want to talk about
<igor> Seveas: about config feeding in customized ubuntu distros to a local network
<pradeepvglughyd> I got a following message when I tried to start Ubuntu 6.10 CD on my friend's new core 2 Duo  box which has an Intel 965 mobo.The message is
<pradeepvglughyd> BusyBox v1.1.3(Debian 1:1.3.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in-shell(ash)
<pradeepvglughyd> Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.
<pradeepvglughyd> /bin/sh: can't access tty : job control turned off
<pradeepvglughyd> (initramfs)_
<stockfisch> royel i think so
<igor> pradeepvglughyd: very weird.. the cd is fine? did you checked the CD integrity?
<Cdeszaq> Hello. I am trying to install LIRC and when I attempt to configure, I get an error message saying that the "C compiler cannot create executeables"   Could somone help me figure this out?
<stockfisch> i use "pon" for connection
<Seveas> !compiling | Cdeszaq
<ubotu> Cdeszaq: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Seveas> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<royel> stockfisch: is there a router involved, or did you have to configure Linux to establish the connection?
<igor> Cdeszaq: install libc6-dev
<pradeepvglughyd> igor, the CD is fine coz I had already installed on my box
<Seveas> igor, that's not nearly enough :)
<stockfisch> royel, no router, just my ubuntu box
<mjrclark> delphiuk: about the logs, I was wrong they are in /var/log/apache2/ (they are where I said iin some other distro)
<hagabaka> is anyone willing to compile this and try if the tab completion works on Ubuntu? http://corsair626.no-ip.org/microdc/
<hagabaka> it's pretty small
<delphiuk> mjrclark: Yes, I found them but there is nothing in there
<dxdemetriou> can I create a virtual network like the vmware for virtualbox? I tried with tap0 but failed
<pradeepvglughyd> Has anyone faced trouble installing Ubuntu on new Core 2 Duo machines with Intel 965 mobo
<royel> stockfisch: try this command to configure it, sudo pppoeconf
<enrique> hello
<stockfisch> royel, ok... i must already have done that, but ill have a look at it
<stockfisch> thx
<royel> stockfisch: maybe reading this page will provide some insight as well.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<royel> stockfisch: there is an option to keep the connection alive
<mjrclark> delphiuk: on my system I have a file /etc/rc0.d/K91apache2 that starts apache at startup, it was put there by the installation. does sudo apache2 -k start do anything?
<enrique> what kind of ubuntu channel is this?
<old_cymuHep> noone knows how to make my webserver to understand russian?? i have web in russian launguag and also phpbb2 in russian..
<enrique> can anybody help me with the terminal screen?
<cables> !ask | enrique
<ubotu> enrique: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<enrique> ok
<stockfisch> royel, i cant find the option
<ardchoille> enrique: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Please explain your issue.
<stockfisch> do you know which config it modifies?
<delphiuk> mjrclark: I have worked out that it is something to do with me trying to configure virtual hosts. I am just reading a howto now
<enrique> you know how you can press "ctrl + F#" to get the black screen? well i have huge fonts and would like to change them to tiny
<Xzenome> I think Ubuntu only knows about one of the cores of my dual core processor, how can I test to see if it does know about the 2nd core (Windows XP does) and if it isn't using the 2nd core, how can I rectify the situation?
<enrique> please help
<cables> Xzenome, are you using edgy or dapper?
<Xzenome> Edgy
<enrique> you know how you can press "ctrl + F#" to get the black screen? well i have huge fonts and would like to change them to tiny
<sjust1216> Anyone know where I could get help writing a bash script using festival
<igor> Seveas: I will shoot. I want do a default ubuntu install (ok), then install some addictional packages (i will do this using FAI) (ok). But I want to do some configurations. As: Change GDM background color. Set default user fonts. Set default user background. Configure browser. (I know that I can do this using gconf/mandatory). Right now what I do: I create a package called mydesktop-1.0. this package depends everything that I want install. Inside this package
<igor> I have a couple of files (as gdm.custom or /etc/rc.local) that I overwrite over the defaults ones (bad cause I keep recieving that "You want overwrite or keep local settings", I want avoid this). And bad too cause a update can mess with all my configs. and Gconf keys I activate in postinst scripts. This is a good practice? There is better ways to do it? If so. There is somewhere to read about this?
<Xzenome> cables: Edgy
<mjrclark> enrique: do not repeat your question. I think the cmmand is "resize -s cols rows" , otherwise no idea.
<cables> Xzenome, not sure then...
<mwe> enrique: you need to change resolution for the frame buffer at boot time
<royel> old_cymuHep: this might help http://www.phpbuilder.com/manual/en/configure.php
<Xzenome> damn. Any ideas how I could test to see if is using both?
<enrique> but which file do i have to modify?
<mwe> enrique: /boot/grub/menu.lst but you need some directions and will probably loose the boot splash
<Zaggynl> I can't finish upgrading to edgy, 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -f' ends with the following error:  'Removing listswt3.1-gtk-gcj \n cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<Zaggynl> I'm completely clueless on what to do
<ardchoille> enrique: I did it this way: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst, go to the lines that start with "kernel" and put "vga=791" (without the quotes) on the end of those kernel lines and reboot. That made the fonts in my vt1-6 smaller.
<Zaggynl> It tried the 'howto fix broken depedencies' topic in the forum, but I keep getting the above error
<enrique> so do i have to read the man file for grub?
<Cdeszaq> How do I kill a process?
<Toast> confidential
<Zaggynl> Cdeszaq, killall processname
<enrique> ok
<mwe> ardchoille: but you lost the boot splash too?
<enrique> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> enrique: I meant gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xzenome> Zaggynl  try sudo apt-get update? Then try it again
<Zaggynl> will try
<enrique> ardchoille,  but are there different sizes?
<ardchoille> mwe: I don't know, the boot splash is one of the first things I rip out.
<mwe> ardchoille: I think you do, though
<Zaggynl> Xzenome, the same happens
<ardchoille> enrique: Ignore what I said, it's probably bad advice.
<enrique> i don't know
<enrique> lol
<mjrclark> mwe: I looked in my menu.lst and I find no font info, and it is the config for grub, not the shell- so I think it unlikely to contain that option.
<mwe> ardchoille: it's not bad advice he can change it back to get the splash if it's lost
<Xzenome> Zaggynl, you could always try "sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade"
<mwe> mjrclark: you're wrong
<enrique> ok, another question then, is there a way to have ubuntu boot to command line instead of the gui login screen?
<mwe> mjrclark: changing the resolution for the frame buffer will decrease the font size
<ehc> im having trouble installing video codecs. my sources.list is http://dpaste.com/5977/
<Zaggynl> Xzenome, 'update-manager: error: no such option: --dist-upgrade'
<ehc> any ideas?
<ardchoille> mwe: Ah, ok
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Xzenome> Zaggynl, are you still on Dapper?
<swarog> hello
<mwe> enrique: yes. install rcconf and run sudo rcconf and disable gdm
<Zaggynl> Xzenome, no clue
<enrique> how do i set ubuntu to start at the command window instead of gui!!!!!!!!!!, lol
<Zaggynl> Xzenome, how do I tell?
<Dr_willis> enrique,  disable the gdm/kdm/xdm service
<enrique> oh, ok, i'll try
<Xzenome> Zaggynl, try sudo update-manager -c
<mwe> enrique: then run startx or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to run X
<Zaggynl> Xzenome, 'Software index is broken'
<Xzenome> Zaggynl. Do you have a CD to install Ubuntu? If so I suggest you go for a clean install. Even better download and burn a CD for Ubuntu Edgy Eft and install that.
<Zaggynl> sigh
<Zaggynl> I guess I'll put my dapper backup and wait for Feisty
<enrique> do i have to install rconf?
<enrique> or do i have to modify the file rconf?
<Xzenome> Zaggynl, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<Zaggynl> That's okayt
<lorena> ola
<kmarius> anyone know what process is blanking my display after 10min or so of idleness? (gnome-screensaver, xscreensaver, gnome-power-manager are off)
<Zaggynl> Thanks for the help so far :)
<mwe> enrique: rcconf or use update-rc.d but it wont allow you to add it back easily
<lorena> k pasa
<Xzenome> Zaggynl, do you have backup of your sources.list?
<ardchoille> I love Ubuntu, and Dapper is the most rock-solid distro I have ever seen. But, why does Edgy have so many problems? Was it rushed? No offense to anyone, just curious.
<Zaggynl> Said that before ;-)
<WaZ_> !pastebin >WaZ_
<Zaggynl> yep
<apokryphos> ardchoille: it was rushed.
<ardchoille> apokryphos: I thought so.
<apokryphos> ardchoille: 4 month release-cycle
<steel_lady> easy question: I have a font that I wanto to install on the system. what should I do. I went to system preferences to folder font and i see all fonts but not the path to it. how should I put it in?
<Zaggynl> Xzenome, in fact, I have a backup of my whole linux hdd
<ardchoille> apokryphos: Ah, ok.
<Xzenome> Zaggynl, I suggest you just revert to that then. It is probably the easiest way. Next time you might want to upgrade via "sudo update-manager -c".
<Zaggynl> Xzenome, well this second time I did so
<Zaggynl> I keep getting this:  'Removing listswt3.1-gtk-gcj \n cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<xerophyte> does anybody know why do i get this error agetty[5306] : /dev/ttyS0: No such file or directory ?
<Jeeves_Moss> does anyone know how to take that annoying "ubuntu" spash screen off of the boot?  I love seeing everything scroll by when it boots
<ardchoille> Jeeves_Moss: Yes.
<enrique> yeah me too
<enrique> lol
<Dr_willis> 'nosplash' option in the grub setttings :)
<Dr_willis> disables it totally
<enrique> although i don't understand what's going on
<enrique> lol
<Jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis:  I tried doing that, but it keeps reverting back to the old settings.
<ardchoille> Jeeves_Moss: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  <-- open that and remove the word "splash" from the kernel lines.
<enrique> in the grub settings, is there a way to set the size of the fonts of the console?
<Jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis:  I don't really want to play with GRUB.  I'm afraid I'll kill it.  this is my work/personal laptop, and I think I'll screw it up!!
<RkyRaccoon55> can somebody help me get my drivers running for my radeon x1950 pro?
<ardchoille> Jeeves_Moss: If you find you like it that way, also take the word "splash" our of the line that starts with: # defoptions
<Jeeves_Moss> ardchoille:  ok, thnaks.  I'll have a look when I boot into Ubuntu.  I'm stuck in M$ right now.
<Zaggynl> Anyone willing to help me through updating my dapper->edgy? I have a backup and today and tomorrow for it
<ardchoille> Jeeves_Moss: eeewwww
<enrique> ardchoille, thanks for your help
<Zaggynl> I tried twice so far and failed
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> enrique: You're welcome :)
<RkyRaccoon55> can anyone help me with installing ati drivers that work with the x1950 pro?
<thianpa_> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jeeves_Moss> ardchollie:  well, if I could run all my M$ apps in there, and still play M$ games (mostly Counter strike and Company of heores), then I'd totaly switch.  I love freeking out the other IT guys @ work.
<sebrock> hmm.. I got the mic going now, but whenever I try "Sound Recorder" it just hags... any idea how I can record from the mic?
<ardchoille> Jeeves_Moss: hehe
<Jeeves_Moss> ardchoille:  I got labled a "hacker" and a "security risk" becasue I was looking for a hole in their exchange server with Linux.
<RkyRaccoon55> ubotu the link you sent me yesterday, i followed step by step, something got screwed up and i needed to re-install ubuntu becasue it wouldnt even launch
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ardchoille> Jeeves_Moss: I would think that would be welcomed.. helping them keep things secure.
<royel> !bot | RkyRaccoon55
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon55: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jeeves_Moss> ardchoille:  actully, I'm one of the IT guys, and I just about lost my job over it.
<RkyRaccoon55> anyone here know how to install drivers for the radeon x1950 pro?
<qnull_> anybody has experience in installing ubuntu on a virtual pc?
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull_:  what virtual PC system are you installing it on?
<qnull_> I have to use Microsoft VPC 2007 at work
<CPUnerd> if he mentionned virtual pc it's probably the miscrosoft one otherwise he would mention vmplaer :P
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull_: never installed it on that.  I'm not lucky enough to have that much $$ floating.  I know how to do it in VMWare.
<CPUnerd> :P same here.
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull_:  I'm acully updating my v-install of it in VMWare right this second.
<RkyRaccoon55> can someone please help me? I have ubuntu running but i need some video drivers for an ati radeon x1950 pro.  Can someone please help?
<CPUnerd> haha :)
<CPUnerd> i'm apt-get upgrade'ing now :)
<CPUnerd> trying to install nvidia driver
<qnull_> Jeeves_Moss: yes that easy: just download a vmWare image
<rb007> is there a way to force ubuntu to maintain my custom DNS?  It keeps switching back to the ultra-slow default when I want it to use openDNS...
<ramonsa> hello!
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull:  no actully, I just d-loaded the ISO for ubuntu, mounted the virtual CD to the ISO, and fired it up.  it runs the install the same way it would on a regular PC
<sebrock> when I try "arecord -d cd -t wav foobar.wav" the file does not get bigger... so no information is stored in it? How can I record the microphone?
<gabi> hi
<Jeeves_Moss> gabi:  hi
<qnull_> Jeeves_Moss: to download is the way you have to do it if you only have the vmware player
<CPUnerd> that's it.. totally busted my thing.
<ramonsa> Question: I am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and my ipod is not detected when connected to USB port. Any suggestions?
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull:  I actully have VMWare workstation 5.5.3
<CPUnerd> ramonsa, look at hmm what's the name yet.
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull_: I just saved the Ubuntu ISO to another directory on my M$ box, then mapped the v-CD to the ISO
<CPUnerd> google, or http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<qnull_> Jeeves_Moss: Better than MS VPC2007
<kmaynard> try songbird with the ipod plugin...
<tim167> hi, i want to download several files on some webpages at once, how can I tell Aria (or another download helper) to look for links that are at a certain depth (follow links to pages which in turn have links to files) ? thanks!
<RichiH> .
<WaZ_> join #beryl
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull_:I'm an MCSE, and I still don't trust M$ crap
<ardchoille> lol
<kevin> Greetings, the computer I borrowed from work used to be on a proxy server. Currently export http_proxy and ftp_proxy are set, I type: export http_proxy='' to unset http and ftp, it works until I log back in again and then they revert back to the old proxy settings. I also cannot install the updates it says are available because that is trying to use the proxy settings as well. How can I update?
<ramonsa> CPUnerd: Thanks for the tip, I will check it out.
<royel> trusting anything in this world is risky .. sadly
<kevin> how do I change the proxy settings for update manager?
<Jeeves_Moss> ardchoille:  in Gates we trust?  naaa, let's keep him OUT of the whitehouse!
<yomm>  vmware rules absolutely over VPC
<numist> that's a fact
<yomm> no doubt
<Jeeves_Moss> qnull_:  you have to question who will be faster.  True, M$'s excuse is built in, but VMWare is small and fast.
<yomm> and you can get vmware ( player & server ) for free !
<steel_lady> easy question: I have a font that I wanto to install on the system. what should I do. I went to system preferences to folder font and i see all fonts but not the path to it. how should I put it in?
<Jeeves_Moss> yomm:  amen to that one!
<sebrock> is it a common problem that sound recorder hangs?
<igor> steel_lady: go to ~/.fonts folder
<tim167> how can I tell Aria (or another download helper) to look for links that are at a certain depth (follow links to pages which in turn have links to files) ? thanks!
<igor> steel_lady: put your font there.. and voila
<Kayin> I have a bit of a problem, I've got a Vaio laptop with Ubuntu Edgy on it and there's a VGA port for an external monitor on the back which I plan to use to display my presentation on a big screen on Monday, but I can't get it to work.
<igor> steel_lady: if this dir didn't exist. .Create it. Open your home folder with nautilus and create a FOLDER called .fonts (with the DOT)
<asti> tim167: you need to use an offline browser, like HTTrack for that
<Kayin> Help would be very much appreciated.
<eltese> anyone who can help me make vmware workstation play up and install .iso's?
<steel_lady> igor, there is some folder for fonts but I can't see path to it
<yomm> :Jeeves : as if there was any competition between the two :)
<igor> steel_lady: there is 2 fonts folders: System and user. Put in your user folder the path is ~/.folder
<tim167> asti: but i have FlashGot plugin for Firefox, that should be able to do this no? (using Aria or something similar) anyway I'll look at HTTrack, thank you
<igor> steel_lady: nautilus translate ~ as your home folder
<Jeeves_Moss> has anyone used the new linker for visual studio to create anything that runs in Linux yet?  it was on Slashdot yesterday
<steel_lady> igor, if I do ls for that folder, why I don't see the contents
<Dead-Locked> I want to RAR indvidual files within a folder, all into there own folder. How can I accomplish this?
<igor> steel_lady: cause its empty
<Dead-Locked> I want to RAR indvidual files within a folder, all into there own RAR. How can I accomplish this?
<Dead-Locked> I said it wrong
<Dead-Locked> had to fix it
<neighborlee> hi ,,I can't seem to  unlock panel , so that I can alter its size and position ( left instead of top)..the properties option works, but it doesn't let me unexpand the panel or move it ??
<neighborlee> edgy
<igor> steel_lady: try touch ~/.fonts/test_file
<Mattias> !cairo dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<igor> steel_lady: then ls -l ~/.fonts/
<josh120> Hello everyone!  I am in dire need of an ubuntu Edgy expert
<igor> josh120: shoot your questions
<arrenlex> !ask | josh120
<ubotu> josh120: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<chuckf> josh120, we all use Vista
<neighborlee> josh120, please state the nature of the emergency
<neighborlee> josh120, ;)
<SeanTater> Are there any brief introductions to the shell (less than 10 pages)?
<arrenlex> chuckf: Speak for yourself. I'm running an apple lisa.
<josh120> Thanks didnt want to interrupt, my apt-get timesout everytime.  I have changed the sources.list to the US,CA,Eu servers and get the same result everytime
<igor> SeanTater: what you want to know. Basic comands?
<Dead-Locked> I want to RAR indvidual files within a folder, all into there own RAR. How can I accomplish this?
<SeanTater> igor: more syntax, less commands
<igor> Dead-Locked: why not TARGZs?
<SeanTater> igor: if, then, while, etc..
<steel_lady> igor, I see test file. so it means that the folder is empty
<Dead-Locked> igor: They need to be rars.
<ardchoille> josh120: You are running sudo apt-get update  after each change to sources.list right?
<igor> SeanTater: bash programming then.. there is a good howto.. search for basi bash programming howto in google
<Squee> I'm having trouble with setting up an encrypted filesystem (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto4).  Can anyone see anything wrong with the last 4 lines of step 6?  That is where i'm stuck.  It tells me "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"
<bewst> Can anyone help me replace the use of the forcedeth module with sky2 for my ethernet adapters?
<igor> steel_lady: not SO empty.. there is a test file there right now.
<josh120> ardchoille: yes
<igor> steel_lady: put your font there.
<steel_lady> igor, why not in sistem folder?
<igor> Dead-Locked: install rar (aptitude install rar)
<Dead-Locked> I did
<josh120> I have all my results posted here
<josh120> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362055
<rb007> How do I get Ubuntu to remember my custom DNS settings?  I type in new DNS servers and Ubuntu goes back to the ultra-slow default one -- maybe the router.
<eltese> anyone who can help me make vmware workstation play up and install .iso's?
<igor> steel_lady: cause there is only one user in your computer. System folder isn't the right place to do it.
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  are you editing your interfaces file?
<hzsp> hi.  I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, hanging at "configuring apt" stage.  I suspect the http firewall, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-setup/+bug/14599
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: I'm using the network tool (GNOME GUI tool)
<Dead-Locked> igor: I want to be able to do it as like a batch, so i dont have to do it individually. Just all the files within this dir, rar'ed into there own rars.
<igor> Dead-Locked: rar  <ENTER> will show you a help . you can user file-roller too (right click it->create archive)
<Squee> I'm having trouble with setting up an encrypted filesystem (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto4).  Can anyone see anything wrong with the last 4 lines of step 6?  That is where i'm stuck.  It tells me "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  ok, sorry, I've only used the BASH to do it.
<igor> Dead-Locked: do you know how to use rar command?
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: is it easy to do in BASH?
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  it's im ./etc/network/interfaces
<rb007> I'll do it anyway that works to speed up the surfinc
<rb007> surfing
<Alam_Ubuntu> rar x <file.rar>
<igor> Jeeves_Moss: withou the leading .
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: thanks
<Dead-Locked> igor: I havent been able to find a way to do more than one file at a time.
<Alam_Ubuntu> to extract
<Jeeves_Moss> igor:  yea.  sorry, I was trying to show it was from root
<josh120> Anyone know why apt-get update and add/remove and synaptic do not work for me?  They all timeout
<igor> Dead-Locked: use 'r' option (RECURSIVE_
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  let me look for a "howto"
<chuckf> Dead-Locked, is this a one time thing or ongoing?
<igor> Jeeves_Moss: sorry r is repair
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: thanks...
<Dead-Locked> I'll probaly need to do it often.
<Dead-Locked> rar r *.rar ?
<chuckf> Dead-Locked, the same files or different ones?
<igor> Dead-Locked: sorry again   r             Recurse subdirectories
<Dead-Locked> or something of that nature
<Squee> I'm having trouble with setting up an encrypted filesystem (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto4).  Can anyone see anything wrong with the last 4 lines of step 6?  That is where i'm stuck.  It tells me "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: device or resource busy"
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  I remember having to do this for a while.  then I just got mad and MAC mapped everything on my network
<_eMaX_> hi
<igor> Dead-Locked: rar r file.rar sourcedir/
<Dead-Locked> chuckf: Different files. All within a folder.
<kitche> eltese: you right click the cdrom drive and go to properties and you should be bale to have it use an iso
<makka2_> Hi people i wanted to know if anyone can tell me a dwg reader for ubuntu
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: what is MAC mapped?
<Dead-Locked> igor: can i make it so they keep there current names?
<chuckf> Dead-Locked, sorry, on the repetitive task is it the same or different files?
<Dead-Locked> chuckf: Differnt files.
<RkyRaccoon55> will someone here please help me get my video drivers running?
<igor> Dead-Locked: I prefer TGZ.. check the help.
<halkonst> Hey, anyone know of a way to remove a module completely from your kernel without having to recompile? I'm running 2.6.20-8-generic and want to remove fglrx. I tried with modprobe -r followed by rmmod but it didn't do the trick.
<igor> Dead-Locked: explain exactly what you wanna do?
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  it means my DHCP server looks @ the server's MAC address, then asigns the corect addresses, etc to it.  that way, if I swap out a server, I just yank the card, no need to fiddle with the IP settings.
<Dr_willis> halkonst,  fglrx is not compiled inmto the kernel.. if rmmod dont remove it - its because its in use.
<dejand> how to change layout in xfce ?!
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  let's just say that I'm LAZY!
<Dr_willis> halkonst,  there is a FORCE option to rmmod i recall
<Squee> I'm having trouble with setting up an encrypted filesystem (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto4).  Can anyone see anything wrong with the last 4 lines of step 6?  That is where i'm stuck.  It tells me "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: device or resource busy"
<ardchoille> Jeeves_Moss: At least you're honest.
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: I can't mess with the network... just my laptop...
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: if I put it in my file (that you mentioned) will Ubuntu overwrite it?
<Dead-Locked> Igor: I have 30 files within a folder. I want to have each of those 30 files in there own rar file, with the same name as the file. I woud like to do it without needing to do it indiviually.
<halkonst> Dr_willis:  it's not? you can't just say that and leave. damn
<igor> Dead-Locked: OH!  yes
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  I'm googling it, but I can't find what I'm looking for.  try looking in the Ubuntu forums.  and once you staticly map things, Ubuntu should be smart enough not to overwrite it.  I stress SHOULD be.
<igor> Dead-Locked: you should learn bash programming.. but today im on good mood ;-)
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: thanks, I will look at the forums
<chuckf> Dead-Locked, off hand I'd do a spreadsheet with the first col rar, second column options, third column file name (from ls >files.txt)
<Kayin> I have a bit of a problem, I've got a Vaio laptop with Ubuntu Edgy on it and there's a VGA port for an external monitor on the back which I plan to use to display my presentation on a big screen on Monday, but I can't get it to work. Help would be very much appreciated.
<chuckf> Dead-Locked, then output as txt and make it an executable
<chuckf> script
<ardchoille> Dead-Locked: What is the rar command to rar a file?
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  as for my mapping issues, as I said, the onyl reason why I did it that was was for making things simple.  I'm lazy, so I normaly just yank the card, and stuff it onto the new server.  Then network boot it.
<Squee> I'm having trouble with setting up an encrypted filesystem (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto4).  Can anyone see anything wrong with the last 4 lines of step 6?  That is where i'm stuck.  It tells me "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: device or resource busy"
<Dead-Locked> Trying to find the rar command
<Dead-Locked> 1 sec
<RkyRaccoon55> can someone please help me with my video drivers?
<rb007> Jeeves_Moss: lazy is the way to go... no need to make more configuration work
<igor> Dead-Locked: for FILE in PUTDIRNAMEHERE/* ; do rar a ${FILE}.rar ${FILE}; done
<Hasrat_Usa> what's wrong with video drivers RkyRaccoon55?
<ardchoille> Dead-Locked: Sounds like it'd be easy to do a "for" command for those 30 files.
<gumpish> what happens if I remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<rb007> gumpish: why?
<zcat[1] > gumpish: very little.
<RkyRaccoon55> i cant get them running.  I have a radeon x1950 pro and have tried so many things to get them running and all that happens is that ubuntu wont lanuch so I gotta re-install
<Jeeves_Moss> rb007:  the orignal idea was to network boot the servers, then have them auto add to the cluster, but I never got that far before I moved.
<igor> ardchoille: here is the "FOR" ;-)
<rb007> nice
<zcat[1] > gumpish: It will make upgrades difficult in future though
<ardchoille> igor: lol
<gumpish> because my update alert is saying I have some VOIP client installed (ekiga) which I don't need, but apt-get says if I remove it, it'll remove ubuntu-desktop as well.
<Dead-Locked> Igor: like this "for FILE in MEDIA/* ; do rar a ${FILE}.rar ${FILE}; done"
<Dead-Locked> What if i'm in the directory already?
<Hasrat_Usa> RkyRaccoon55 what's the problem actually? are you suspecting that your video card drivers aren't installed properly? didn't you boot the pc off the LiveCD?
<igor> Dead-Locked: like this..
<ardchoille> Dead-Locked: for i in .
<xadloki> hello, anyone know where to calibrate a monitor in ubuntu ? I have this icc profile for this display im using and I would like to apply it... Also I use a Eye-one Colormatch device to calibrate displays ? is there anyway to use this in linux ?
<RkyRaccoon55> i cant install my drivers, right now im running from a fresh install of ubuntu
<igor> ardchoille: will not work AFAIK
<RkyRaccoon55> every time i try to install them i screw something up and cant launch ubuntu and have to re-install
<igor> ardchoille: yeah.. didn't work.
<ardchoille> igor: Hmm.. works with ls
<ardchoille> I thought it would work with rar
<igor> Dead-Locked: use your imagination. ;-) Should be a good exercise 4 your new life in shell
<Squee> I'm having trouble with setting up an encrypted filesystem (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto4).  Can anyone see anything wrong with the last 4 lines of step 6?  That is where i'm stuck.  It tells me "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: device or resource busy"
<Jeeves_Moss> igor:  when you get a sec, can you walk rb007 through that configuration?
<igor> ardchoille: will not work with for.. you should learn a little more about SHELL expansion.
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: what drivers are you trying to install and which version of ubuntu are you running?
<jacek> heloo all
<Jeeves_Moss> igor:  shell rocks, and confuses most M$ guys!!
<RkyRaccoon55> im running edgy and have tried to install both the fglrx drivers and the drivers from ati
<RkyRaccoon55> i want any driver that will work
<Squee> Has anyone here set up an encrypted root in ubuntu?
<igor> Jeeves_Moss: rb007 ask again, cause read everything  before is really crazy.
<ardchoille> Dead-Locked: try this: for i in .; do rar $i.rar $i; done
<igor> ardchoille: will not work
<halkonst> how did you install the fglrx? through repos or by compiling it yourself?
<igor> ardchoille: a good thest for i in . ; do echo $i;  done
<Jeeves_Moss> igor:  Rb007 just needs help staticly mapping a DNS server.  I can't remember how to do it.  I don't do static files on my servers.
<ardchoille> igor: I wonder why ls works with for
<danbar> hello
<igor> Jeeves_Moss: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<igor> Jeeves_Moss: or using interfaces file?
<dafart> Hi there, is there anyone who can tell me how to mount hfs+ rw from ubuntu live cd?
<ardchoille> igor: Why does this work? for i in .; do ls $i; done
<Jeeves_Moss> igor:  he's on a corp network, and his laptop (I'm guessing) is defaulting to some slow DNS server.
<igor> ardchoille: cause ls do this.
<ardchoille> igor: Ah, ok.
<igor> Jeeves_Moss: to overide DHCP settings try to do this.
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: did you install the fglrx drivers available from the repos or did you do it by downloading them from ati's website and compiling them yourself?
<RkyRaccoon55> i didnt dl them from ati, i used the repos
<Jeeves_Moss> igor:  tell rb007, not me.  as I said, I have everything MAC resolved.  then the units net boot to be added to the HTTP cluster.  that way I don't have to do anything other than add the MAC to the DHCP server.
<RkyRaccoon55> halkonst: ive googled everything i could think of to find an answer before coming here
<igor> rb007: try to add this entry to /etc/network/interfaces:  dns-nameservers DNSIPHERE
<RkyRaccoon55> halkonst: is it possible that ubuntu doesnt support x1950 pro?
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: so I guess you've seen this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide ?
<igor> rb007: put somewhere in the interface declaration
<xadloki> So is there no way to color profile displays in ubuntu ?
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: and the one in the ubuntu documentation
<RkyRaccoon55> halkonst: yea, ive basically memorized that page from trying it so many times
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: check the release notes on ati.com to see if your card is supported
<igor> rb007: btw if you do: echo nameserver IPHERE > /etc/resolv.conf  will do the job.. but if resolvconf package is installed.. will reset your config on reboot. (the first solution is the right one to systems with resolvconf package, as ubuntu edgy)
<RkyRaccoon55> halkonst: i will gladly try it again.  Is there any way to keep from messing up ubuntu when i try?
<RkyRaccoon55> halkonst: so i dont need to re-install?
<Dead-Locked> That didnt work. Where's the best place to begin learning bash
<igor> rb007: remeber only root can do it. If you aren't root. try su or sudo .
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: ubuntu will sometimes tell you it is when in fact it is not, atleast thats true for my 9200SE
<henriw156> I have a question could someone awenser it?
<Alonea> When I try to shut down or restart it just goes to a black screen, but my computer does not turn off.
<igor> Dead-Locked: worked here
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: keep a backup of your working xorg.conf
<Pici> !ask | henriw156
<ubotu> henriw156: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dxdemetriou> for making a tap0 must be in the range from my network 192.168.1.x?
<Assid> err.. is berly project supported in ubuntu 6.06 lts ?
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: if somethings gets fucked up, boot in recovery mode and do a $ sudo rm xorg.conf && sudo cp xortg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<ramonsa> CPUnerd I have checked www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu and hit a stumbling block in gtkpod: '/media/iPod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: just did a search on ubuntu forums, seen your post an countless more, seems to be a pretty widespread problem trying to get that card to work.
<Alonea> I think this started after I got my video card working (the fglrx how to for ati cards so you can have 3d acceleration)
<henriw156> Pici: when i turn off my PC the ubuntu logo is corrupted but when i turn on the PC its fine. Is this normal?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: yea, i noticed that too
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: did you read thru all the threads on the ubuntu forums, there is a couple that claim to have got it working do the xorg.conf manually
<igor> Dead-Locked: for x in *; do rar a ${x}.rar $x ; done (created 40 rar files with FILENAME.rar extension on my dir)
<Pici> henriw156: Can you use any of the ttys when you are using your computer (ctrl-alt-f1)? Or do they look all corrupted, (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to XWindows)?
<henriw156> Pici:??????
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I am having trouble using configure, make and install. Configure goes OK, but make fails. It gives the following putput : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7074/ Can anyone help me?
<ardchoille> Dead-Locked: You got that rar issue sorted?
<henriw156> Pici: im on my pc with ubuntu on it
<Pici> henriw156: Yes, I realize that.
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: what are you making?
<henriw156> Pici: how did you know?
<igor> ardchoille: isn't a rar issue..
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: the name of the app you mean?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: thanks ill look for that one, ive read most of them
<JulioB> hey ya'll know where to get the ntfs-3g 1.0 packages?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: maybe ;-)
<Pici> henriw156: I'm assuming.  Do you get corrupted graphics when you press ctrl-alt-f1?
<valehru> ok, i have mpd installed on a server.  I can access the mpd server from my laptop and I can control it.  Is there anyway for me to stream this audio onto my laptop as currently it only plays from the servers speakers....
<Dead-Locked> That'd probaly work
<RkyRaccoon55> halkonst: thanks thats gonna save me some time
<ardchoille> igor: What was it? He wanted to rar 30 files each in its own rar
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: http://www.afflib.org/
<henriw156> wait
<Dead-Locked> if i had a non-trail version of rar
<Dead-Locked> >.<
<Dead-Locked> It started to work. It looks like
<ardchoille> Dead-Locked: lol
<igor> ardchoille: I have sent him the command line to do it.. worked here..
<alex_spaz> hello
<richdurhm> can anyone help?
<ardchoille> igor: Oh, ok.. thanks for helping him with it :)
<Dead-Locked> for x in *; do rar a ${x}.rar $x ; done <----That did look like it ould work.
<Dead-Locked> I just have to buy rar
<pinkisntwell> i have a friend who's 56k modem worked with previous versions of ubuntu but it doesn't work with the latest... is it possible? the modem is external and was supported out of the box in previous versions
<ramonsa> CPUnerd: I have checked www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu and hit a stumbling block in gtkpod: '/media/iPod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted
<alex_spaz> i need help configuring my trident card
<Dead-Locked> :-D
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: someone said this worked.. look at this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<gizmo_the_great1> igor47: does that give you any ideas?
<igor> Dead-Locked: both shoul work... you have just to learn what this line mean.
<Alonea> anyone have any idea what I can do to get my computer to shut down without me having to turn it off by holding my power button down?
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: Method 2
<chuckf> Dead-Locked, what is the reason that it must be rar'd?
<gizmo_the_great1> Alonea: sudo shutdown -h now
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: you have to install curl and expat dev packages
<alex_spaz> alonea are you using visual interface?
<Alonea> that works, but how do I shut down with the logout button like I did before? It used to work.
<gizmo_the_great1> igor47: cool. how did you know that?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: haha im reading the same thread right now
<Alonea> (I have KDE)
<igor> gizmo_the_great1:  libexpat1-dev  libcurl3-dev
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: good luck with it
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: Cause I read the command output.
<Enselic``> Dead-Locked: ruby -e 'Dir.foreach( "." ) { |file| puts `cat #{file}` if // =~ file }'
<ricmik> Hello! I'm using Kubuntu on a laptop.. Is there any way I can set the speed on the processor (centrino)? I can't find any tool?
<igor> Enselic``: good ;-)
<alex_spaz> i need help configuring my trident card
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: thanks, ive tried this method before but maybe i did something wrong
<alex_spaz> i need help configuring my trident card
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: ill try again
<gizmo_the_great1> igor47: which lines matey?
<igor> alex_spaz: trident?
<alex_spaz> hi igor
<igor> alex_spaz: which one?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: and again
<Enselic``> Dead-Locked: replace // with a regexp that matches the filesnames, and replace cat with the rar command
<alex_spaz> yes trident micro systems
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: appears there is still some issues .. even with that.. maybe they wont plague you though
<Squee_> I'm trying to run dm-setup but i eep getting "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"  Can anyone help me with this?
<alex_spaz> cybealladin
<Assid> err.. should  i update from 6.06lts to edgy ?
<Assid> dapper ->edgy
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: as long as the driver installs ill be happy
<igor> Enselic``: he didn't know the difference beetween * and dir/* how did he know about REGEXP?
<alex_spaz> cyberalladin p-4
<igor> Enselic``: are you joking, right?
<Enselic``> igor: well I guess he could skip it and just rar .. :P
<igor> alex_spaz: never configured one.. its new?
<henriw156> Pici: umm why did you make me do that???
<alex_spaz> its old
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: that will teach you to buy top tier video cards :)
<igor> Enselic``: I have sent him a bash "for each" line ;-)
<Pici> henriw156: Make you do what?
<alex_spaz> im on a satellite a20
<igor> Enselic``: i dont know if he has sucess using it ;-)
<gizmo_the_great1> igor47: thanks for your help
<Pici> henriw156: I asked if you got screen corruption in a tty session and gave you instuctions on how to get back to xwindows
<Enselic``> Dead-Locked: :D    not even I know bash
<alex_spaz> i need to turn on 3d acceleration
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: be welcome
<alex_spaz> i need to turn on 3d acceleration
<Enselic``> Dead-Locked: I do well with ruby
<Dead-Locked> LoL.
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: haha yea
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: BTW.. s3_glue.cpp:15:23: error: curl/curl.h: No such file or directory
<igor> s3_glue.cpp:18:19: error: expat.h: No such file or directory
<henriw156> Pici: i din`t get the instructions part
<Enselic``> igor: I mean
<Dead-Locked> It didnt work because of spaces? Maybe?
<Enselic``> igor: wrote Deadlock
<Dead-Locked> Or is it because the filenames are to long
<Pici> henriw156: Oh, I'm sorry then.  did you encounter screen corruption?
<Enselic``> Dead-Locked: I will guide you, private chat?
<henriw156> no
<Dead-Locked> SWEET
<Dead-Locked> Sure
<alex_spaz> i need to turn on 3d acceleration
<igor> Dead-Locked: no.. your filenames aren't to long
<Enselic``> Dead-Locked: started it
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: thanks. but how did you know, from that, that I needed libexpat1-dev and the other one specifically?
<RkyRaccoon55> halkonst: it wont let me back up my xorg.conf...its read only
<ardchoille> Enselic``: You aren't identified, Dead-Locked is
<henriw156> Pici: i just got a TTY screen and put my user and pass then it became a full screen Terminal
<Enselic``> Dead-Locked: hang on
<Squee_> I'm trying to run dm-setup but i eep getting "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"  Can anyone help me with this?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: cause I know about debian packaging policies.. isn't so hard.. CURL.h .. apt-cache search curl dev
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: sudo
<halkonst> RkyRaccoon55: type like this: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Enselic> Dead-Locked: see me now?
<Dead-Locked> http://www.pastebin.ca/367990
<JONES3700> STILL stuck on 800x600 res w/ nvidia drivers, nothing seems to help
<Dead-Locked> I get that igor
<Pici> henriw156: hmm.. I'm not sure what the issue is then.  As long as the your computer works okay (besisdes the logo corruption) I wouldnt worry about it.  Technically, I was thinking that you had a framebuffer issue, which can cause screen corruption in the TTY (fullscreen terminal) sessions as well.
<henriw156> Pici: nope the PC work ecelent
<cables> !resolution | JONES3700, have you tried this
<ubotu> JONES3700, have you tried this: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<henriw156> oops
<aflack> Anyone know what I/O Error: on dm-2, logical block error: on 2 / 0 / and 1 is?
<mau> has anybody ever had the BIOS hang on on you?
<aflack> Nope
<mau> my new ubuntu box won't boot into the kernel
<igor> wow..
<quaal> anyone use gtkpod?
<igor> files with # in name
<mau> just hangs on the BIOS
<Squee_> I'm trying to run dm-setup but i eep getting "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"  Can anyone help me with this?
<igor> Dead-Locked: files with # in name.. change this.. its UGLY, and BAD!
<henriw156> Pici: but could you help install java
<igor> btw you can "fix" this adding " "
<igor> you will have a little problem with files with SPACES
<aflack> It goes through logical block errors, after mounting root, and going through the setup.
<aflack> And then boots normally.
<Dead-Locked> Igor what about spaces AND # :-)
<igor> for FILE in *; do rar a "${FILE}.rar" "${FILE}; done
<henriw156> Can someone help me install JAVa
<kane77> henriw156, what java you need? jdk or jre?
<kelsin> henriw156: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<igor> Dead-Locked: Bash will think that they are different files. A file called "beautiful image from my work.jpg" will be read as: beutiful (file 1)  image (file 2) from (file 3)  my (file 4) work.jpg (file 5)
<Squee_> I'm trying to run dm-setup but i eep getting "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"  Can anyone help me with this?
<igor> Dead-Locked: # are shell comments.
<gizmo_the_great1> igor47: sorry dude - I am back again! More errors! I wonder if you could help again? No worries if not.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7077/
<henriw156> kene77: i need the one to run java apps
<Pici> !java
<alex_spaz> can some one help me turn on 3d acceleration !
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<alex_spaz> can some one help me turn on 3d acceleration !
<henriw156> thanks
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: seem like a makefile problem: make[2] : *** No rule to make target `aftest.o', needed by `aftest'. Stop.
<halkonst> I'm trying to get fglrx working with a 9200SE on feisty (kernel 2.6.20-8-generic), I installed the 8.28.8 version of fglrx because that is the latest version supported by my video card. It's working ok but I have no DRI and a few errors in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log. According to that log my Kernel Module Version is 8.33.8 which does *not* match my driver which is of version 8.28.8. Does anyone know how replace the Kernel Module?
<kane77> henriw156, then you'll do fine with jre
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: OK. Thanks. I will give up on it then. As long as I know it's not me making the mistake. Thanks again
<alex_spaz> can some one help me turn on 3d acceleration !
<Squee_> I'm trying to run dm-setup but i eep getting "device-mapper: create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"  Can anyone help me with this?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: why you didn't install the package? aptitude install afflib?
<royel> Squee_: what is dm-setup?
<igor> (without last quotation mark)
<alex_spaz> can some one help me turn on 3d acceleration !
<Pici> alex_spaz: Explain your situation, and perhaps someone will help you.
<alex_spaz> can some one help me turn on 3d acceleration !
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: I dont think it is a package. Its not 'part' of Ubuntu
<alex_spaz> ok
<Pici> !repeat | alex_spaz
<ubotu> alex_spaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: is part of mine
<SPACE_NINJA> HI!
<Squee_> royel: it is for setting up an encrypted filesystem
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: lol - I will go and see!
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: universe repository
<SPACE_NINJA> I was wondering if I could get the latest version of ubuntu when I use and old installation CD.
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: add it 2 your sources.list
<royel> Squee_: I'm no expert there, but it looks to me like your trying to change somethign that is mounted.. perhaps you should try umount the device first
<Alonea> alex_spaz: there is a how to somewhere. If you get a black screen trying it the automatic way, then do it the manual way.
<igor> SPACE_NINJA: yes you can.. but download the newest version. will be easier, better and smoother
<Squee_> royel: i thought about that but I just wiped the drives so I'm not sure how that works
<alex_spaz> got a card that supports 3d but seems that 3d acceleration if turned off can someone help me utrn it on
<SPACE_NINJA> but I don't have the cd
<Squee_> is there a way i can see all places a device is mounted?
<SPACE_NINJA> no cd
<igor> SPACE_NINJA: download it.
<SPACE_NINJA> empty
<royel> Squee_: sudo mount
<cables> Where are my screensaver hacks stored?
<igor> SPACE_NINJA: with less than 1 us$ you can get one near your home..
<igor> SPACE_NINJA: btw. you can . ;-)
<Squee_> royel: yea they aren't mounted
<royel> Squee_: whats the exact command your giving?
<Alonea> alex_spaz: whats your card?
<SPACE_NINJA> yes but it's too late
<Squee_> echo "0 `blockdev --getsize /dev/sda2` crypt aec-cbc-essiv:sha256 $SWAPKEY 0 /dev/sda2 0" |dmsetup create swap
<igor> SPACE_NINJA: here where I live isn't ;-)
<SPACE_NINJA> hehe I live in a smal town in sweden so :)
<halkonst> Does anyone know how to remove a Kernel Module and replace it with a similar module of an earlier version?
<SPACE_NINJA> l
<JONES3700> eh finally got it working, reconfigured xorg.conf once more, rebooted... and everything is fine now
<alex_spaz> my card is a trident cyberaladdin p-4
<royel> Squee_: you try to mount it as well?
<royel> Squee_: are you 'root' user?
<cables> Hey, does anyone know where my screensaver hacks are stored?
<Alonea> alex_spaz: never even heard of that company. If it was nvidia or ati, I might be able to help you. Sorry. Good luck
<kane77> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<linxeh> alex_spaz: i didn't realise trident were still around :)
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: forgive me. I have my sources.list open. But I am trying to work out (having never done it) what I am supposed to add to it to get afflib in there using the universe repo?
<linxeh> Alonea: trident are from days gone by :)
<Alonea> linxeh: ah, that sounds about right. Would those cards even be supported any more? I really would not know.
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: somewhere there is a commented line talking about universe. uncoment it. You can also use synaptic to do this (better 4 you AFAIK)
<alex_spaz> its uses the trident driver for ubuntu
<linxeh> Alonea: its a current card though this time
<orangefly> how do i do the cube thing with beryl....???....
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: this is my sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7078/
<linxeh> orangefly: render 4 desktops, project them onto a cube, zoom out, then rotate the virtual cube, rendering the rotation to the screen
<Alonea> linxeh: ah. well, I hope he figures it out.
<kane77> ehm.. a basic question.. How do I "cd" into a directory that has spaces in name?
<linxeh> kane77: cd "put quotes around the directory"
<Ribs> cd "quote it"
<Pici> kane77: escape the spaces with \
<linxeh> kane77: or cd put\ a\ slash\ in\ front\ of\ spaces
<barktpolar> Hello, Does Ubuntu Dapper Drake atuomatically detect Wireless Adapters for when the system is on?
<base_slash> hello i need help
<base_slash> hello?
<linxeh> base_slash: ask away
<linxeh> you dont need to ask to ask
<kane77> linxeh, Pici thx
<clearzen> barktpolar:Sometimes not always
<orangefly> ok....nevermind....no idea what you mean by projecting onto a cube and rendering....
<linxeh> alex_spaz: what's the problem with your card ?
<base_slash> ok i am having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop
<kelsin> orangefly: beryl shoudl install with it's settings manager, you can look up there what the keybindings are, or set them yourself
<linxeh> orangefly: 3d projection
<barktpolar> OK, because as soon as I buy one, I was going to use Wi-Fi on Ubuntu
<Ribs> orangefly, Is beryl running now?
<orangefly> yes it's working fine....
<Ribs> orangefly, If so, just Ctrl+Alt, click (and hold) the mouse on the desktop, and move the mouse around
<linxeh> orangefly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_computer_graphics#Projection
<SPACE_NINJA> I want to make programs, I tried qt but what do I have to program if I use ubuntu?
<orangefly> going from desktop to desktop it does that effect....
<yotux> can any one offer some advice on efax and how to set it up?
<clearzen> barktpolar:It depends on the chip set. If I where you I would find a list of supported cards before you bought something
<kelsin> SPACE_NINJA: you can use whatever you want. Ubuntu by default uses Gnome as a desktop which uses GTK as a gui toolkit
<SPACE_NINJA> is GTK easy to learn?
<orangefly> cool....thanks....
<ana_gregal> ola carlos
<barktpolar> !ubotu Dapper to Edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper to edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dead-Locked> Where's a good bash scripting guide/wiki/tutorial :-)
<Pici> !upgrade | barktpolar
<ubotu> barktpolar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> Dead-Locked: abs-guide
<carlos> ana_gregal: hola
<base_slash> can any one recomendme a proxy
<SPACE_NINJA> kelsin, is it c or c++?
<kelsin> SPACE_NINJA: that's a very relative question, it's C, but their are bindings for python, ruby, lisp, java you-name-it
<Dead-Locked> abs-guide.com?
<barktpolar> Is there a way to plug-in my mom's laptop to my PC that was Ubuntu and transfer files?
<Assid> is there a way for me to change the number of simultanous downloads used when packages are updated ?
<Pici> Dead-Locked: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<SPACE_NINJA> kelsin, so it doens't use classes?
<kane77> oh well.. I have another question... I have a few VTC videos that are in .mov.. but on some of them the sound is not working.. when I run them in mplayer it plays even sound but its _VERY_ choppy... any way to play them?
<barktpolar> as in with a ehternet cord
<gizmo_the_great1> How do I edit sources.list using Synaptic?
<Dead-Locked> I need beginer bas-scripting first!
<kelsin> SPACE_NINJA: you can find this stuff out on your own, just use google and goto the gtk homepage, base GTK is in C so of course no classes, the other language bindings can use classes
<Pici> Dead-Locked: "This tutorial assumes no previous knowledge of scripting or programming"
<Dead-Locked> Pici: Thanks!
<SPACE_NINJA> ok thanks kelsin
* Dead-Locked bookmarks.
<dyrne> barktpolar: be alot easier if you had a router or something
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: I dont know. I dont use synaptic. But i know that it does. Youre using dapper. Im using edgy . I dont know if dapper has afflib.
<barktpolar> But all I have is a Ethernet Plug and a cord on my PC
<Assid> hello?
<Assid> is this thing on?
<barktpolar> I'm using my Mom's Laptop to talk to you
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: that might be it. BTW - how did you know I using Dapper?
<Pici> Assid: It appears so
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: cause im a god!
<uguntuvbox> hello someone can compile cxtest on ubuntu?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: im the big and evil hacker ;-)
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: you sure appear to know what's what :-)
<uguntuvbox> hola alguien a podido compilar cxtest en ubuntu?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: and its written your source.list
<Pici> !es | uguntuvbox
<ubotu> uguntuvbox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: of course ;-)
<Assid> Pici: any idea on how to make package updates run more than 2 simultanous downloads?
<barktpolar> I would have did it using a flash drive, but it fried on me
<Assid> i have 2 different isps.. and my badnwith is free during certain hours only
<Pici> Assid: Hm.  Good question
<Assid> so i wanna get this done as fast as i can
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: could you not copy and paste your afflib entry from your sources.list so that I can paste it into mine?
<javaJake> Hello everyone
<RkyRaccoon55> who was helping me earlier?
<javaJake> I'm in apt-get horror.
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: couple of us were
<kane77> javaJake, what's scaring you?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: you were the one i was looking for
<javaJake> kane77, every time I try to use apt-get, it tells me to fix broken dependancies.
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: what you come up with?
<Pici> Assid: I'm not sure of a way
<kane77> javaJake, well fix them.. :) (apt-get install -f)
<javaJake> kane77, I can't, however, because it crashes when it tries to fix:
<javaJake> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<javaJake>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: it says "can't open ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run
<richdurhm> rky whats wron with ur ati?
<uguntuvbox> !es | abo
<ubotu> abo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<javaJake> kane77, I can't do a thing. Can't fix. Cant remove. Can't install
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: did you set it executable?
<richdurhm> only view 600x800
<clearzen>  javaJake: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<leobard> hi, I need to build a kernel to build a driver. I miss the folder /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-368/build, how to compile just to get this folder?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: no, how?
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: try: sudo chmod +x ati-dri....etc :)
<abo> uguntuvbox, wh?
<javaJake> clearzen, wow, waddyaknow, it's moving
<uguntuvbox> sorry is a  probe xd
<clearzen>  javaJake: cool, that usually works for me
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: I use edgy. It will mess up all your system.. Are you running in a fresh new installation? if so.. install edgy
<clearzen>  javaJake: I've broke apt a few times
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: if not. Try to upgrade it.
<javaJake> clearzen, yea, thanks
<javaJake> TTYL everyone
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: in ubuntu wiki explain about how to do it. I really dont know step by step
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: Its an establish Dapper. Lots of config settings etc. So I will leave it. thanks for your help.
<barktpolar> !ubotu PC to PC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pc to pc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: try backports.
<shawarma> How do I mount a partition on an internal SATA disk without using the terminal? Is that even possible?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: upgrading will keep your settings.
<igor> shawarma: use gnome mount applet
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: it now says "no such file or directory" i did dl it, i can see it on my desktop
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ check here
<shawarma> igor: Is it installed by default?
<igor> shawarma: I think so.
<igor> shawarma: yes it's
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: lol, try doubleclicking on it?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: edgy only ;-P
<shawarma> igor: Alright. Can it add stuff to fstab as well?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=afflib&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<igor> shawarma: no
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: "could not open file /home/..."
<igor> shawarma: fstab is a admin stuff. do it using command line
<clearzen> Do all kernel have support for dual processors?
<igor> clearzen: all SMP kernel
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: thanks. I was looking in the Dapper packages and it was returning nothing
<sesammases> how can I send in data to the hardware comp. database?
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: yeah :-/ unfortunely
<shawarma> igor: Alright.
<rafal_> ?
<Mattias> !record screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gizmo_the_great1> igor: no bother. I've learnt a bit :-)
<igor> gizmo_the_great1: no problem. be welcome
<kevin> how do I upgrade to windows?
<clearzen>  igor: when I installed the nvidia drivers it moved me to a generic 386 kernel. Does that mean the second processor is not being used?
<Mattias> anyone know how to record screen ? make movies to show beryl / gimmie and stuff
<igor> kevin: are you serious?
<richdurhm> lol kevin
<kevin> jk :)
<richdurhm> lol
<freezey> whats the package for apache2 to run the mysql-mod
<igor> clearzen: maybe.. cat /proc/cpuinfo
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: sorry had a phone call
<sesammases> on booting in VirtualPC 2004 I got a message, but now running "live" I didn't get that box and I can't find it in any menues.
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: its ok
<kane77> how do I share files between vmware machine and my desktop?? (ubuntu on desktop and for instance windows on vmware...)
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: did you get the last thing i sent?
<igor> clearzen: check if there is 2 processors 0 and 1 , if not.. your cpu is alone ;-)
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: when you do this command: chmod +x .. make sure it's: chmod +x /home/user/Desktop/filename
<RkyRaccoon55> oh
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: err sudo
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: oh that makes sense
<igor> royel: why not : right click->propperties->permissions
<barktpolar> and how do I connect Ubuntu to a Windows Machine?
<igor> royel: user world ;-)
<royel> igor: cause I'm a console noob, an forget teh gui world you guys live in
<igor> royel: then check EXECUTE box.
<clearzen> igor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7080/
<igor> royel: ubuntu is about a good gui.
<joppe> Hey everyone
<igor> royel: BTW i only use chmod and setfacl commands ;-)
<royel> igor: but I grew up with black an white :)
<igor> royel: me too.
<igor> royel: since tk85
<igor> clearzen: yeah.. one cpu only.
<oslo> soir
<oslo> j'ai mont un nouveau dd en ext3 mais il appartient a root & je ne peux ecrire dessus ? cmt changer ca??
<Pici> !fr | oslo
<ubotu> oslo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<joerack> anybody using imaging software for linux (like true image) ?
<clearzen> igor:that's what I thought. At least I know what to look for to know now.
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: still no such file or directory
<barktpolar> !ubotu network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<igor> clearzen: i really dont know if there is a SMP nvidia compliance kernel. I hate closed source drivers.. But what can we do right now?
<clearzen> igor: I'm just going to roll my own kernel. Thanks though.
<KirG0FF> Nobody likes closed-source driver, however we've got to deal with them :(
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: lets try to do it the way igor suggested.. right click it > properties >permissions, then place a check in teh Execute box
<HymnToLife> igor, what was that supposed to mean ? The nvidia kernel module will work on a smp kernel too
<Phocean> hi
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: did it when he said it
<igor> clearzen: good luck and use kernel-package
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: still "cant open..."
<clearzen> igor: I use git for kernels
<igor> HymnToLife: sure it will.. but there isn't one ready to roll.
<cables> How can I remove a network from NetworkManager? I don't seem to be able to delete a folder in gconf.
<clearzen> to get the needed source and then automake usually
<phaded> what's the default xchat install folder
<Enselic> igor: here's the solution:      ruby -e 'Dir.foreach( "." ) { |file| puts `rar a "#{file}.rar" "#{file}"` if /\w/ =~ file }'
<HymnToLife> yay
<Enselic> igor: handles spaces and #
<HymnToLife> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Assid> hehe
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: in your console: cd /home/yourusername/Desktop "enter" then: ls -l
<igor> Enselic: your command line created a netsplit
<joerack> help the net is going to split me
<phaded> lol
<Assid> lol
<LinTux> How can I adjust the screen resolution in KDE?
<royel> !paste | RkyRaccoon55
<Enselic> igor: :D
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon55: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<igor> Enselic: undo it ;-)
<phaded> lintux: it's under system settings
* Enselic presses Ctrl + Z
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: send me the paste of ls -l
<KirG0FF> BTW, has anybody updated proprietary ATI to 8.34.8 ?
<Assid> err.. can i change the number of simultanous downloads used in apt/package updates?
<igor> Enselic: I will save in my good scripts dir..
<LinTux> phaded: I can find it here, I just installed KDE via apt-get, might something be missing
<Ruidoso_Silencio> hello. Is there a way to decompress .ace files??
<igor> Enselic: to do the same task I do shell black magic with readline and ls -1 *
<joerack> guys , can you recommend me some imaging software please?
<Enselic> joerack: GIMP
<joerack> i mean to make ghost images of the O.S
<igor> Enselic: fast as a netsplit ..
<igor> LOL!!!!
<Enselic> igor: I'm a gimper, what can I do ;)
<Enselic> igor: it's like autoreply
<KirG0FF> I had trouble resuming from sleep mode with the previous version. I could only see the blank screen after resuming from sleep. ATI claimed they have fixed that issue, but I'm still facing the problem :(
<igor> joerack: there is a good GIMP filter to do ghost images ;-) maybe blur should help you
<igor> joerack: ;-)
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7081/
<joerack> meh
<igor> joerack: systemimager
<Enselic> joerack: what's a ghostfilter?
<LinTux> I just used sudo apt-get install kde, is something missing, is that why I can't adjust the screen res?
<joerack> thx igor
<igor> joerack: mondo backup
<igor> joerack: mondo - powerful disaster recovery suite (i use this one)
<Ruidoso_Silencio> hello. Is there a way to decompress .ace files??
<abarbaccia> hello all - what does "parser not found for codec" mean?
<igor> Enselic: a gimp filter to make images seems like ghosts..
<abarbaccia> wrong channel
<abarbaccia> sorry
<igor> Enselic: blurred and translucent.
<igor> hi all!
<yettenet> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Ruidoso_Silencio> flood!
<joerack> ok
<Ruidoso_Silencio> :-S
<igor> welcome back
<LinTux> how can i make sure i have the complete kde system installed via terminal
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: anything?
<jeeves_Moss> lol, flood is defintyl the word for it!!
<Ruidoso_Silencio> hello. Is there a way to decompress .ace files??
<Enselic> LinTux: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> !ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Enselic> LinTux: warning, creates instability sometimes
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<joerack> igor: can I create local images to with mondo?
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<igor> LinTux: df -h (your /usr will have more than 24G used ;-) (that was a joke)
<igor> joerack: yes you can.
<joerack> cool thx
<Ruidoso_Silencio> Thanx Pici
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: sorry, was on phone again.. looking now
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: its cool
<igor> Enselic: LinTux, dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop fills better ;-)
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: you using the livecd?
<LinTux> igor: I have installed KDE not Kubuntu, for some reason I cannot stabalise the video card in Kubuntu
<igor> Enselic: he want to check. not install ;-)
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: no its installed
<igor> LinTux: video drivers are a Xserver problem. not KDE
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: you sure that downloaded to your Desktop?
<igor> LinTux: try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: the ati driver?
<igor> then type X in your terminal
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: yes
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: im looking at it right now
<jeeves_Moss> ok, DRIP, anyone use it?  I need some help
<Kilroo> Ah, here we go. I finally found a page that explains that my wireless card is one of two listed as "red." Joy.
<igor> if a "grey" windows with a X appear. your xserver its ok. try /etc/init.d/kdm restar
<igor> if a "grey" windows with a X appear. your xserver its ok. try /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<b0ri5> I need to install drivers for Nvidia graphics card. Can you please tell me step by step? I have already tried several times, and am a Linux newbie.
<James2432> I have a question, does the UBUNTU-SERVER come with an ANSI C compiler to be used in like make configs?
<igor> if didn't start its a problem with kdm. Is it isntalled?
<igor> James2432: no.. install it. aptitude install gcc libc6-dev
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: well, I dont know what to say, according to what you pasted me, theres nothing on your desktop except for Examples
<igor> I will return to my job ;-) end of support today ;-)
<uFo-Z> hi. does anybody knows where the license agreement for java is stored ? i have to find it and delete it
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: wait what exactly do i paste into console?
<Hasrat_Usa> b0r15 use the 'envy' script. it would automatically do everything required to install the correct driver for your nvidia
<b0ri5> how?
<Hasrat_Usa> you wanna do it now b0r15?
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: you pasted what I wanted to see.. it's showing the contents of whats on your Desktop
<b0ri5> yeah
<Hasrat_Usa> ok hold on a second
<Hasrat_Usa> what card do you got?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: im looking at it right now
<shining> uFo-Z: whyN
<b0ri5> Nvidia MX 400
<Hasrat_Usa> good
<LinTux> igor: got it thanks m8
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: could it be that the mozilla downloader messed up the dl?
<igor> LinTux: be welcome
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: right click it an properties, see what it shows for /location:
<Hasrat_Usa> b0r15 type exactly what i'm telling you to type in your terminal from now on
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: /home/sean/desktop
<joerack> ugh mondo backup doesn't include ubuntu :(
<joerack> is debian ok?
<igor> RkyRaccoon55: Desktop (capital D)
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: yea
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: lower case D?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: capital
<igor> joerack: use DEBIAN. is the same think
<igor> joerack: use DEBIAN. is the same thing ;-(
<Hasrat_Usa> wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<joerack> kk cool
<Hasrat_Usa> by the way which ubuntu are you on?
<b0ri5> I think 6.06-the one on the free CD
<Hasrat_Usa> okay type that
<royel> igor: you catching any of this...
<Hasrat_Usa> wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<jeeves_Moss> igor:  can you give me a hand with this software?
<Hasrat_Usa> tell me whatt you see
<Hasrat_Usa> *what
<igor> jeeves_Moss: which one?
<b0ri5> it says internal server error
<jeeves_Moss> igor: drip
<igor> royel: im trying to work ;-)
<igor> jeeves_Moss: what kind of help?
<Hasrat_Usa> what the hell? ok hold on a second
<erUSUL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jeeves_Moss> igor: to get it to work.  LOL  It's telling me that I have no CSS lib installed
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: should i maybe try to re-dl the file?
<igor> jeeves_Moss: I need the exact output
<leopartux> how can i activate auto login
<Hasrat_Usa> okay b0r15 remove the 'sudo' command and just type the rest
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: you could, dont know if thats the issue here
<Hasrat_Usa> wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<quaal> anyone familiar with using gtkpod ?
<jeeves_Moss> igor:  jump into #jeeves, and I'll paste it.
<WaZ_> reinstalled fglrx drivers, but can't get direct rendering to work: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect. Can anyone help?
<Hasrat_Usa> make sure you put a space after wget
<bauer77> yes waz
<b0ri5> Resolving albertomilone.com... 68.178.232.90
<b0ri5> Connecting to albertomilone.com|68.178.232.90|:80... connected.
<b0ri5> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 500 Internal Server Error
<b0ri5> 15:23:02 ERROR 500: Internal Server Error.
<royel> igor: is it normal to have the installer put the Examples shortcut on your desktop, I remember seeing that in the livecd, but never after an install
<Hasrat_Usa> what's the card WaZ_? hey by the way nice to meet you again
<bauer77> did you install from the binaries?
<pecisk> how can I say file mime type in console?
<WaZ_> bauer77: yes
<igor> royel: normal
<WaZ_> Hasrat_Usa: hey man
<bauer77> did you do ctrl alt backspace or reboot?
<igor> royel: ls -la /etc/skel (this is everythin added to new users dir)
<WaZ_> bauer77: yes, I even depmoded
<Hasrat_Usa> wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb <<< try this now b0r15
<Landon> Hey, what's the command to run a script in terminal?
<bauer77> do rmmod fglrx
<bauer77> that is what fixed me
<royel> igor: I didn't it on mine :)
<bauer77> did you comment out composite too?
<Pici> Landon: sh <scriptname>
<Landon> Gotcha, thanks Pici
<WaZ_> bauer77: yup, i even dusabled the module ;-)
<b0ri5> same error.. is there some way to copy the text from here since every time someone replies the highlighting clears?
<bauer77> that is what fixed my issue.
<Assid> err.. isnt there gkrellm for ubuntu ???
<Hasrat_Usa> damn i don't understand why you are getting the error
<Assid> is there anything similar to that?
<WaZ_> bauer77: thx, ill try once more
<javiolo> hi
<WaZ_> brb
<Pici> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: i just re-installed ubuntu last night so it should be a fresh install
<javiolo> can totem player play dvd ?
<igor> royel: some versions has it.. others not.. I dont know why.
<Pici> Assid: Its there, just in the univerise repositiory.  See !repo for info on how to enable them
<igor> royel: mine has .
<Assid> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Hasrat_Usa> b0r15 download this file using a browser or something like that and save it in your /home folder
<bauer77> Waz good luck it took me forever to fix my issue, but if you need some help.
<Assid> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<b0ri5> some sort of internal server error. I just installed Ubuntu, maybe I need some sort of program? Also I'm behind a hardware firewall-does it have to do with anything?
<Hasrat_Usa> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.6.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: thats fine.. it's ok, we just got to figure out why that download won't execute
<Hasrat_Usa> you're behind a hardware firewall? that might be a reason, i'm not sure though
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: im getting it again, this time with a dl manager
<morrolan> hey guys, can anyone help me a little with irssi?
<b0ri5> should I type it in terminal or open in firefox?
<Hasrat_Usa> may be the firewall is preventing wget from downloading the file
<morrolan> hey guys, can anyone help me a little with irssi?  I'm currently in 2 channels, and I don't know how to switch between them?
<b0ri5> no, only remote connections are blocked.
<kitche> morrolan: alt+window#
<b0ri5> inbound connections, I meant
<Hasrat_Usa> you don't necessarily need a firewall with linux since access to the system is closed and blocked by default
<kitche> morrolan: or /window #
<b0ri5> for m$ computers
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: your running a 64bit pc?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: yea, but im running 32 bit linux
<Byan> how do I make something in i686, on a amd64 box?
<Hasrat_Usa> b0ri5 can you download the file http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.6.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb with your web browser?
<morrolan> kitche - thanks a lot, you've just saved me
<Hasrat_Usa> and save it in your /home folder?
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: then you should use the 32 bit driver.. not the 64 bit
<Pici> morrolan: or use alt+n or alt+p to go to your previous and next windows
<b0ri5> I get the same 500 Internal Server Error
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: according to the page this driver works for both
<bruenig> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: ah
<morrolan> I'm running the ./configure script for UFO:Alien Invasion, and I get the following error:  configure: error: couldn't find libvorbisfile!
<Hasrat_Usa> damn lol. does that mean you cant download anything? can you download anything right now? try it
<Hasrat_Usa> for example, download a mp3 and see if that works
<b0ri5> Iubotu, I tried doing that, but couldn't
<wraith> hi
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: I have nvidia cards.. assumed the _64 designated it was only 64 bit driver
<morrolan> configure: error: couldn't find libvorbisfile!
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: but thats strange because on ati's site they have 2 drivers, one for 23 one for 64
<wraith> could anyone help to me about printer packages
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: should i try the 32?
<morrolan> I'm running the ./configure script for UFO:Alien Invasion, and I get the following error:  configure: error: couldn't find libvorbisfile!   Even though libvorbisfile3 is installed?
<bruenig> b0ri5, open a terminal and do "wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i envy_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb"
<joerack> guys: what does "depandancy is not satifyable mean" ?
<b0ri5> downloads work, I'll try the command u gave me. How do I copy off this program, since each time someone replies the text gets deselected?
<bruenig> joerack, a dependency is something a program requires in order to run, it not being satisfiable means that your repositories don't have that dependency in them
<Phocean> hi
<cables> How can I set my screensaver to run a hack with a certain argument?
<Phocean> I am having an issue with the Opera browser
<bruenig> b0ri5, just highlighting text automatically copies it
<James2432> uhhh whats the default console text-editor installed on ubuntu?
<bruenig> James2432, there is nano and vim
<James2432> thx
<Phocean> it is a locale issue (keyboard type like ^e instead of ) and as it only happens with Opera, I wonder what kind of setting it uses
<coolball> has anyone ever failed or succeeded at using a geforce 7100gs with the nvidia driver?
<b0ri5> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 /ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<b0ri5> 15:32:30 ERROR 404: /ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb.
<Phocean> please help me
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: i could dl the 32 bit driver
<bruenig> b0ri5, there is something wrong on your end, because I can download it
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: I think it's probably ok.. just looked at it.. I think judging from the size it includes both sets
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: yea
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: the installer choses the correct one
<b0ri5> great... I run a Smoothwall firewall, I don't have snort+ids enabled, so what rule should I generate?
<Hasrat_Usa> there you go b0ri5 :)
<Lam_al_Adie> hi.
<bruenig> b0ri5, do you need a firewall/.
<bruenig> ?
<joerack> bruenig: i understand , so it means i must pump the repositories to install the program
* wolfdart is away: I'm busy
<SnrWhippy> ?
<SnrWhippy> no one here
<bruenig> joerack, yeah, what dependency is it saying isn't satisfiable?
<b0ri5> yes, because I have Microsuck WindBlows XPlode computers also, and servers.
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: you d/ling again still?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: just did
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: I need about 5 minutes afk..
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: give the new stuff a shot an see what comes up
<joerack> bruenig: libbewt0.51   (i'm trying to install mondo backup)
<b0ri5> what inbound rule should I create; if not, how to alternative install?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: whats the cmd for that again?
<tuckerm> Hey guys, I'm running a form of knoppix (kanotix) and i'm wondering the exact sudo command for allowing write access to media:/sda2
<bruenig> joerack, I can't find that in the repositories and I have all the official ones. Maybe the site you are getting mondo from has a separate deb for that or tells you how to get that
<bauer77> write access for user?
<James2432> whats the command to clear the screen? x_X sry really forgetful today
<bauer77> clear
<PhyerFly> is there anyone in here an expert with network manager / vpnc?
* mx-zoom hey :)
<joerack> brienig: it doesn't have the ubuntu release so I looked under debian 3.1... must be that
<tuckerm> Just so I can copy a file to my windows dir, it's corrupt
<bruenig> joerack, mondo is in the ubuntu repos, is there any reason you don't want to use that one?
<joerack> no... I just learn of it's existence and googled it
<bauer77> tuckerm: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<bruenig> joerack, oh here is your dependency
<bruenig> !Info libnewt0.52
<ubotu> libnewt0.52: Not Erik's Windowing Toolkit - text mode windowing with slang. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 784 kB
<bruenig> joerack, you misspelled it
<tsoler> hello to all
<tsoler> guys a simple quest
<tsoler> how can i edit bash.bashrc??
<tsoler> it opens like read only
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: its giving me the same thing
<somic> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<joerack> ok thanks for the feedback, I'm gonna look for it under the ubuntu repositories sounds more safe
<PhyerFly> sudo gedit .bashrc ?
<Roey> hi
<somic> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr-testing
<shirish> hi all, how do I print with an HP JetDirect 2600N network printer, its IP Address is 192.168.1.15
<bruenig> joerack, yeah, when youare installing third party debs, what I usually do is "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb && sudo apt-get install -f" the last command will generally get all the dependencies you need from the repos and clean up the failed install
<somic> irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr-testing
<Macskeeball> Is there a way to sign up for an email notification when major Ubuntu stable releases come out (Dapper -> Edgy, Edgy -> Feisty, that kind of new release)? I'd rather not use an RSS feed for that, but it would be a handy reminder..
<mindstate> anyone here using the newest linux kernel? im having trouble getting online with the newest kernel ..it was working ,now all of a sudden it doesnt
<mx-zoom> somic: why're you pasting the same adress time after time?
<joerack> so sudo dpkg -i mondo.dbs will find me the program I need?
<tsoler> phyerfly: perfect
<joerack> (sry I've just left windows)
<lavid> anyone get this error message on feisty fawn? glxgears: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<lavid> or perhaps know how to fix it?
<shirish> hi all, how do I print with an HP JetDirect 2600N network printer, its IP Address is 192.168.1.15
<PhyerFly> :)
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: back, same thing eh?
<Kilroo> Looks like I'm going to need to either use ndiswrapper, or get a new wireless card...
<Instabin> anyone konw where i can get help with a counterstirke: source server?
<tsoler> phyerfly: how can i add now the export JAVA_HOME ??
<Kilroo> Preferably the latter, I still kick myself for having accidentally ordered a b instead of a g.
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: did you check the permissions on it? is it executable?  It may have to run with root priviledges
<shirish> can anybody help me?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: i clicked the box making it executable
<igor> shirish: gnome print
<chimeres> Hi, do you know what is the theme used in that GNOME distribution? http://www.foresightlinux.com/sitemedia/screenshots/desktop-20070127.png
<igor> shirish: system -> administation -> printers
<Landon> Anyone remember the path where MPD music is saved? I can't remember for the life of me
<shirish> hi igor I tried tht whole routine, doesn't work
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: just now or before?
<igor> shirish: then you should explain what happened, and what you have tried.
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: before
<Landon> Or does anyone remember where the MPD file is that I have to edit to find the path?
<bruenig> chimeres, could be a custom theme for that distro like ubuntu has its custom theme
<shirish> igor: it's a friends' network & he also has windows there on 2 machines
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: gonna pm you
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: ok
<igor> shirish: then you should explain what happened, and what you have tried.
<klinger> Landon: already looked in /etc/mpd*?
<shirish> igor : I tried going through system > administration > printers > HP Jet Direct > gave all the info
<yommp28> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Landon> klinger: That's the one! Thanks ;)
<igor> shirish: is the printer jet direct ready?
<chimeres> Thx.
<shirish> igor : yes
<Preto> :p
<shirish> igor: the name is HP JetDirect 2600n model
<slippyr4> evening all
<bruenig> !hi | slippyr4
<ubotu> slippyr4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<igor> shirish: its enabled? which options you have inserted? I have at least 50 jet direct printers here.. all them work
<igor> shirish: how did you fill the configs in printer setup?
<shirish> igor: oops its HP LaserJet 2600N & not JetDirect
<igor> shirish: VERY DIFFERENT!
<Landon> klinger: nvm, there's no folder mpd in /etc
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: you see your PM's?
<igor> shirish: this printer should be attached in a windows computer.. configure a SMB printer.. its very simple.
<shirish> igor : ok so what should I choose in Network it gives me 4 options there, CUPS printer, Windows Printer, Unix Printer & HP JetDirect
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: im talking to you in the pm window
<igor> VERY simple. easier than windows way to do it.
<igor> windows printer
<Frost^> Hello. How can I get a list of the packages I have installed?
<igor> then fill the domain, user, password, computer and printer name
<klinger> Landon: ok, was just a guess. wait a moment
<Byan> how would I go about getting the colors in my shell, like gentoo has?
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: your not registered?
<bruenig> Frost^, conceivably doing ls /var/cache/apt/archives will do that
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: registered?
<igor> shirish: choose the right driver.. and voila
<shwag> anyone know if there is linux compatibilty for onboard Intel Corporation HD Audio ?
<Frost^> bruenig: I see. Thanks.
<PhyerFly> Is it okay to ask questions in here that were already asked (and not anwered) in the ubuntu forums?
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: can't pm till you register.
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: register for what?
<shirish> igor: wait lemme write it all down
<klinger> Landon: i have it in /etc/mpd.conf. the directory is /var/lib/mpd/music
<bruenig> PhyerFly, yeah
<igor> shirish: I deserve a coke ... someone please sent me one by DCC please.. very cold!!1
<Landon> There it is
<PhyerFly> How do I establish a cisco vpn connection using Network Manager and vpnc giving myself full access to my company's network (all ranges) without losing access to the internet through my local network?
<Landon> Thanks a lot klinger
<klinger> np
<PhyerFly> i think its just a routing table issue - but i cant get it to work
<PhyerFly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360986 <-- here's the full explanation
<igor> PhyerFly: this isn't a simple question and didn't has a simple answer.. you should learn more about routing.
<CapaH> How do I install ruby on rails/gems ?
<CapaH> apt-get what?
<shirish> igor: ok got tht down, btw isn't the Laserjet series a network ready printer?
<bruenig> !ruby
<Flannel> Byan: ttys should already have color enabled (it's in your bashrc), you may need to tweak some options for gnome-terminal though, although I don't know what they may be
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<mindstate> CapaH, try apt-cache search filename
<britt> if i went thru inetd.conf already and swap is intalled, why cant i access it via port 901?
<CapaH> I have ruby but not gems
<bruenig> !info rails
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1 (edgy), package size 1734 kB, installed size 12920 kB
<PhyerFly> Igor: I don't need a simple answer, just someone to point me in the right direction
<bruenig> CapaH, it appears sudo apt-get install ruby rails would work
<shirish> igor: u do deserve a coke, but unforunately it's night time here & no tea also
<igor> shirish: yes.. and it is a directed connected on the network. not in a usb/parallel port.
<b0ri5> has anyone here installed Foliding@home?
<b0ri5> Folding, I meant
<igor> PhyerFly: sure.. I can point you.. to learn about routing (the basis) you can start with linux routing howto .
<b0ri5> no?
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: not quite
<SPACE_NINJA> is there a simmilar program in gtk like amarok and k3b?
<shirish> igor: yup, it is directed connected to the network
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: need me to repeat it?
<bruenig> no answer = no
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: shit just isnt working for me
<igor> PhyerFly: to go to a more theorical thing (and GOOOOOOD one) try internetworking with TCP/IP written by Comer, Stevens I have one aside my computer. then you can read the *IN*FAMOUS LARTC at www.lartc.org
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: yea
<SPACE_NINJA> I have to mix appearance. I want one overall look to my programs
<jeeves_Moss> igor:  you still here?
<SPACE_NINJA> hate
<igor> shirish: then... its a jetdirect printer
<CapaH> gem command not found still
<shirish> igor: how do I find what the domain is, all I know is tht all the comps. here have 192.168.1.x series
<CapaH> any ideas?
<bruenig> SPACE_NINJA, amarok equivalents, listen exaile, k3b, nothing really as good but gnomebaker appears to be the default burning application of most
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: did that part
<Flannel> !burn | SPACE_NINJA
<ubotu> SPACE_NINJA: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<shirish> igor: I'm presuming here, have to actually check the cable & see how the connection is
<slippyr4> phyerfly: i don't know anything about non windows cisco vpn clients, however, certainly in windows, local network access is blocked by the client software on the request of the vpn concentrator at the other end, if that policy decision has been made by the administrator
<dahoople> PhyerFly:  Could it be that your admins have the Split Tunneling Policy set to "tunnel everything" <the default> on the VPN concentrator?
<igor> shirish: ping your printer
<sharperguy> SlackwareMaster just spammed me
<igor> shirish: then try telnet PRINTER_IP 9000
<bruenig> sharperguy, /ignore him
<igor> shirish: if you connected.. printer is ok and answering.
<shirish> igor: should I try from a windows box or from the linux box?
<PhyerFly> slipply, dahoople: I honestly dont have any idea how they have it set up - i just know that it works that way in Windows
<igor> shirish: linux 4 sure.
<igor> shirish: the windows can print on printer?
<sharperguy> is it possible to boot from a .iso file with grub?
<PhyerFly> I dont need access to my local network
<shirish> igor: yup it can, no issues
<Rprp> 
<PhyerFly> just the internet connection
<igor> shirish: you can ping windows machines and printer? if so isn't a physical problem.
<igor> shirish: maybe you had misconfigured in gnome print config
<shirish> igor: I can see the 2 machines in my network neighborhood
<bruenig> sharperguy, what do you mean?
<Lam_al_Adie> i just installed kubuntu on a machine and then moved the hdd to another machine (lacking a proper optical drive and having only a 3com 3c509 etherlinkIII NIC.
<bruenig> sharperguy, like where is the .iso going to be at?
<Lam_al_Adie> my problem now is to make the nic work.
<shirish> igor: what should I configure in gnome print config?
<Flannel> sharperguy: yeah, it's doable.  Not the smoothest thing.  Here's one: http://www.linqi.org/linux/lomd.html
<slippyr4> phyerfly: what do you mean "it woks that way in windows"? do you mean you *have* local net access when connected in windows?
<sharperguy> bruenig, use grub to point to an iso on my ext3 partition and boot from it, is it possible?
<Lam_al_Adie> sudo modprobe 3c509 works just fine, the nic will be found.
<sharperguy> maybe not grub
<shirish> igor: and igor I had sent u a pm sometime back, if u can look into tht it would be helpful quite a bit
<dahoople> PhyerFly:  I know that's how we have it set up here and that I have to set the user profile to allow networks to bypass the tunnel.  The Cisco guys say that it's more secure to tunnel everything...
<Lam_al_Adie> but after that i utterly fail. where do i continue?
<uFo-Z> anybody has a fresh install of java5 ? i need the content of jvm.cfg in /etc/java-1.5.0-sun
<Instabin> Did every one go vote on www.dellideastorm.com for linux to come preloaded
<phaidros> strangely xorg ati driver recovers from hibernation but not from suspend .. any ideas?
<Lam_al_Adie> _how_ do i continue?
<bruenig> sharperguy, I can't think of anyway to do it with grub, grub or some other bootloader would be the only way that could conceivably work but I don't think you can
<The_PHP_Jedi|PDA> sup
<igor> shirish: and I have answered
<slippyr4> sharperguy: that would not be possible. grub, and lilo et al use the BIOS to access disks until the kernel can take over. The BIOS could not support what you want.
<PhyerFly> slipplyr4: I mean that I can get to the internet wheh I use the cisco vpn software in windows and when i do the same in ubuntu I lose access to the internet (and thus all of the sites on my company's network) when I connect to VPN
<Assid> err. when the new "updates" are processed.. does it automatically clear archives?
<cables> Instabin, of course. But in truth I'd rather them just put submit driver patches to the kernel so any distro can use dell hardware
<PhyerFly> dahoople: Tunneling everything would include all of my port 80 traffic, which is fine
<Flannel> Assid: no, you can do it manually easily though
<Assid> okay so it doesnt clear right?
<slippyr4> phyerfly: have you tracert'ed in windows to see **how** you're connecting to the internet in windows?
<Assid> cause i plan savbe the arvhice
<Assid> since i need to use it in another location as well
<Flannel> Assid: "sudo apt-get clean" or "sudo apt-get autoclean", depending on what you want to do
<Instabin> cables: Yea but being preloaded would get linux where it normaly wouldnt be
<Assid> i might as well archive it
<Flannel> Assid: correct.
<Lam_al_Adie> or, in proper words: how can i establish a network-connection with ubuntu 6.06 and a 3c509?
<cables> Instabin, good point
<slippyr4> phyerfly: it may be that you internet connection is via the tunnel, when connected
<shirish> igor: ok I guess, just to clear the air, lemme understand if it has a cat5 cable then it's jetdirect printer but if it has usb/parallel cable then its a windows printer
<PhyerFly> slippyr4: yes, its through the VPN connection - its all routed through there. I get a different IP affress in everything
<igor> shirish: can you telnet PRINTERIP 9000 ?
<igor> if so.. isn't a physical problem
<slippyr4> phyerfly: so in linux, when connected, what does your routing table look like compared to the windows one? there must be some difference
<The_PHP_Jedi|PDA> i'm having boot problems... "kernel panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<Assid> Flannel i didnt want it to clean thats why
<Lam_al_Adie> i'm lacking the part between modprobe 3c509 and ifup eth0
<shirish> I'm actually not on the site right now, it's a friend's network when I will be tyring tomorrow morning.
<igor> slippyr4: I think that windows routing table is weird.
<PhyerFly> slippyr4: I've never compared the routing tables - i dont even know how to do that in dinwos
<dahoople> PhyerFly:  I copied your URL from above and will test it tonight from home.
<dahoople> I'm running feisty (alpha4) but do have and edgy box at home as well.
<shirish> he has a single machine which he has with ubuntu, we're trying to play with it & understand how things work
<slippyr4> phyerfly: route print iirc
<shirish> he has 2 other machines which have windows & there is the printer
<igor> shirish: ubuntu can ping the windows host?
<distant_voice> How can I mount my second Harddrive? I know I have to edit fstab. Right now I added the line "/dev/hdc1	/media/hdc1	ext3	rw,user		0	0" but I get the error special device ... not found. I can mount it with 'mount /dev/hdc /media/hdc1' can anybody help?
<shirish> do u mean something like ping 192.168.1.10
<slippyr4> phyerfly: yeah, route print - the layout it a bit different but it's fundamentially the same as route on *nix
<Rprp>   Bam-Bam Blackhuntr ChanServ Duiv Eggdrop Jgotti madman onwiezen perrY pugsley Rprp speedy Theoz Twofists Whoopie Xtro
<Flannel> Assid: alright, well, now you know how anyway ;)
<shirish> igor: 10 being the IP of the comp. there
<slippyr4> distant_voice: you need tabs between those different bits in fstab
<PhyerFly> Okay cool, ill have to compare them tonight and see what the difference is
<Assid> yeah.. i know debian doesnt do it , but then i normall apt-get there instead of synaptics or whatever that auto update featurre is
<igor> shirish: 10 isn't a valid ip address
<distant_voice> hmm I think they are there... checking...
<shirish> igor: I meant 192.168.1.10 :)
<igor> shirish: yes..
<distant_voice> yepp they are already there, does it look good to you?
<igor> shirish: btw.. no.
<igor> shirish: what is the printer IP?
<slippyr4> phyerfly: only think to note is that the output of windows route print has lines with your current IP and mask 255.255.255.255 - you can ignore these
<shirish> igor: I will try tht, its 192.168.1.15
<igor> shirish: ping 192.168.1.15
<CapaH> I seem to have ruby and rails but I dont have gems... how can I get gems? anyone?
<shirish> igor: if it doesn't ping 192.168.1.15 then it means, its not a jetdirect printer ?
<slippyr4> distant_voice: are you sure that the filesystem type is correct
<coolball> I am an ubuntu user I like it!
<slippyr4> distant_voice: also please quote peoples nick in your replies - it gets confusing otherwise
<PhyerFly> in my post i mentioned that If i use split tunneling i can get access to some ranges of my company's network - but if i specify the range that my local network is using (192.168.x.x)  OR turn off split tunnling completely - I'm connected to my work's network but cant reach anything
<igor> shirish: or the ip is wrong. or it didn't use TCP/IP protocol
<distant_voice> slippyr4 ya I used mkfs myself
<shirish> igor: ok ill be testing all these possibilities tomorrow morning at his end, it's 2:30 a.m. here
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  it definetely is, when I mount it manually it works
<igor> shirish: good night.
<shirish> igor: I'll be here for 10 more minutes & then off to bed, it has been nice knowing u for sure
<igor> shirish: thank you.. be welcome.
<GottferDamnt> thank to SlackwareMaster for the spam
<PhyerFly> hmm, would vista have a different command for printing the routing table?
<Lr5> Strange, on this computer midi sounds work, on laptop (thinkpad t21) they don't work
<shirish> igor: are u always here?
<CapaH> nm got it
<Lr5> But on the laptop sounds when running teamspeak or runescape work, not on this computer
<distant_voice> slippyr4: do I have to restart the whole machine to run in order to run fstab or is there a shortcut?
<igor> shirish: no.
<Lr5> Does the midi sound take place from others or something?
<shirish> igor: tht is really a pity
<slippyr4> distant_voice - but when you manually mount you don't specify FS type
<itguru> Man, this room is FULL!
<dahoople> PhyerFly: should still be route print from cmd window
<igor> shirish: ;-) you got my mail
<itguru> Long live Ububtu :)
<The_PHP_Jedi|PDA> :)
<coolball> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slippyr4> distant_voice : you have to reboot. you can think of fstab as a list of filesystems to automount
<shirish> igor: I didn't get ur mail
<igor> shirish: ;-) morgado.igor@gmail.com (dont add me to spam bots)
<shirish> igor : lol wouldn't I just hope everybody is honorable as me, tht's why I was asking u in pm
<slippyr4> phyerfly: in vista you probably need to be admin - so you need to run a shell as administrator to do the route print
<PhyerFly> k
<eagles0513875> anything in vista u need admin privs
<slv> can anyone refer me to information on running ubuntu on g4 laptops?
<PhyerFly> only if you have user account control on
<itguru> Has anyone in here installed the fluxbuntu?
<shirish> igor: btw I have a windows xp test page can it help in anyway?
<eagles0513875> it should ask u if ur logged in as ur normal user to input the admin pass
<LucianSolaris> ok, stupid question, i try to write to a share on a windows server box, everyone has write, administrators have write, and I have write (which 'I' am in admin group and should also count as 'everyone' as well) but yet smb returns a cannot write to error, what's wrong?
<slippyr4> phyerfly: is this linux box and windows box on the same subnet?
<Assid> argh.. how do i increase the number of connections for updates?
<igor> shirish: I dont know what has in the windows XP help page.
<PhyerFly> slippyr4: they are the same computer, just dual booted
<shirish> igor : I meant a windows xp printer test page
<eagles0513875> is there a way i convert exe files to deb pkgs
<igor> shirish: neither ;-)
<eagles0513875> what u trying to do phyerfly
<igor> eagles0513875:  why should you do that?
<PhyerFly> eagle: vpn connection with ubuntu
<shirish> igor: ok cool, so I need to first try to ping the printer & if tht doesn't work then check for physical connections
<Enselic> eagles0513875: you can often run .exe:s
<Enselic> eagles0513875: but convert them, nah
<eagles0513875> in ubuntu
<eagles0513875> how do u run them in ubuntu
<Enselic> eagles0513875: sudo apt-get install wine
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  hum I ran fdisk and it seems like there is no partition (even though I created one earlier). Now when I try to create a new one it says "Warning: partition 1 has empty type"
<Enselic> eagles0513875: then wine some.exe
<shirish> igor: thnx for ur help, it has been really a long day & I need to get some sleep
<slippyr4> distant_voice: what does fdisk show when you (p)rint the partition table? (/msg me)
<igor> shirish: not necessarily.. if you can ping windows. and windows can ping printer..  and you cant ping printer. and everyone is on the same network. we have a weird problem.
<igor> shirish: bye
<b0ri5> I have trouble installing folding@home: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101817
<shirish> igor : actually I remote-installed the printer on the 2nd windows xp machine so it does lead me to believe it's a jetdirect but I might be wrong
<shirish> igor : bye igor :)
<MTecknology> When my Tablet is plugged in, I can turn the contrast up and down, when I unplug it I can only turn the contrast up. Can I get some help making it work?
<SPACE_NINJA> can I install ubuntu without burning a cd?
<itguru> LucianSolaris, what's your SMB issue again?
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with another prob
<igor> SPACE_NINJA: yes you can.
<SPACE_NINJA> how
<SnrWhippy> yee haw!
<SnrWhippy> here here!
<SPACE_NINJA> is there a guide?
<b0ri5> I could not make folding@home start automatically at boot. How do I do this?
<Flannel> !install | SPACE_NINJA
<ubotu> SPACE_NINJA: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  can't pm you, it shows nothing
<LucianSolaris> itguru: I can't write to a winserv share, using my account which has full write (and is an admin), in kde
<igor> SPACE_NINJA: i forgot the command name
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  except Disk /dev/hdc: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<distant_voice> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<distant_voice> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<distant_voice>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<MTecknology> When my Tablet is plugged in, I can turn the contrast up and down, when I unplug it I can only turn the contrast up. Can I get some help making it work?
<b0ri5> How do I automatically startup a program in Linux, as a service?
<jeeves_Moss> igor:  you still in here?
<slippyr4> distant_voice: nothinh else?
<distant_voice> b0ris systen -> Preferences -> sessions
<xabo_f> hello
<itguru> LucianSolaris, okay, I'm thinking off the top of my head here, I don't have a windows box in the office to test with, BUT, I remember having really bad problems trying to write to windows shares. Have you tried connect to the windows box using it's IP address?
<distant_voice> slippyr4: no, strange
<knubbe> Hello, "SlackwareMaster" is sending spam when i join #ubuntu
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  and even stranger that it doesn't let me create a new partition
<slippyr4> distant_voice: did you properly write the partition table when you created the partition? (w)?
<Flannel> b0ri5: are you on dapper or edgy?
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  yes sure
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<unop> b0ri5,  you need to add your own to /etc/init.d/ and use update-rc.d to enable that service in the runlevels you want (runlevel 2 is default)
<slippyr4> distant_voice: what do you mean it won't let you create a new one?
<b0ri5> I don't know; it came on the free CD I ordered.
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me y im getting this
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.ca/368140
<nifl> anyone that could help me troubleshoot a D-Link DWL-G122 for edgy?:)
<itguru> LucianSolaris, I'm guessing your box doesn't know how to resolve windows share names, that seemed to be default on all the distros i tried - i think i had to run an extra service on my box to get WINS resolution
<LucianSolaris> itguru yes
<LucianSolaris> i have tried
<b0ri5> how do I do that? The instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101817 did not say howto
<MTecknology> When my Tablet is plugged in, I can turn the contrast up and down, when I unplug it I can only turn the contrast up. Can I get some help making it work? - - PLEASE???
<itguru> LucianSolaris, you've tried to write to it using it's IP address? Did it work?
<Flannel> b0ri5: lsb_release -a, are you running edgy (6.10) or dapper (6.06)?
<hairulfr> slackwaremaster is spamming me too...
<distant_voice> slippyr4: everytime I do "a" and "1" it says "Warning: partition 1 has empty type"
<hairulfr> (22:20:16) SlackwareMaster: * [ Tools Downloads ]  * > http://www.febronio.org
<xabo_f> slackwaremaster is spamming me too
<wubrgamer> he yguys, i just installed a desktop
<eagles0513875> he did me to
<wubrgamer> quick question thuogh, i put a proxy in
<eagles0513875> i think he is spammin everyone
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  is that because it's already mounted? I know there is a partition
<slippyr4> distant_voice: "a" toggles bootable flag. "n" creates a partition
<distant_voice> slippyr4: oops
<nifl> anyone that could help me troubleshoot a D-Link DWL-G122 for edgy?
<Assid> Flannel: would you happen to know how to increase the number of simultanous connections apt can do ?
<b0ri5> 6.06, as stated in System, About Ubuntu.
<wubrgamer> during the installation, and i don't know WHERE in the computer that proxy number is...point is, i just want to remove the proxy now and direct connect to the net
<LucianSolaris> itguru if it did, i wouldn't be here
<wubrgamer> geez, guys, where should i get help ?
<distant_voice> slippyr4: okay, I created a new partition
<Flannel> b0ri5: alright, then yeah, you'll add to init, here's one page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto (scroll down to installing custom init scripts)
<slippyr4> distant_voice: if you fdisk and there's no partitions there, then there's no partitions. If there was one there previously and somehow it's gone, you *might* get your filesystem back by recreating the same old partition in the same size at the same place
<dhorn> I managed to make it so I can't access kicker.  Is there any way to reset kicker's default position/properties?
<dustin0> can anybody tell me if edgy 6.10 is a stable version?
<distant_voice> slippyr4: the disk is empty, no worries
<Flannel> dustin0: edgy is, feisty isnt
<eagles0513875> how do i get this to stop happening
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.ca/368140
<slippyr4> distant_voice, w to exit, then you should be able to ls /dev/sda* (or hda, or hdb etc, depending on the device)
<eagles0513875> ive tried everythign imaginable
<itguru> LucianSolaris, is your box in the same workgroup, as the windows box? *forgive me if I'm asking basic questions here!*
<slippyr4> distant_voice: and ls should show like sda, and sda1
<dustin0> thxs
<LucianSolaris> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009159043.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Ayabara> I try to get vpn running on ubuntu when I try to start with "sudo vpn connect <profile>" I get a message saying "The profile specified could not be read". can anyone help me out?
<LucianSolaris> printer sharing is ok fyi, but no file writing
<slippyr4> distant_voice: put a filesystem on it (i'd recommend reiserfs, but ext3 will do), then setup fstab and reboot
<MTecknology> When my Tablet is plugged in, I can turn the contrast up and down, when I unplug it I can only turn the contrast up. Can I get some help making it work? - - PLEASE???
<Amaranth> Flannel: thanks for the tip
<Mattias> !background
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about background - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> k3d
<eagles0513875> !k3d
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10182 kB, installed size 43492 kB
<theresa> hello! i've got the following error, error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, what does that mean?
<eagles0513875> !k3d error1
<Meekus> Is there a way I can run a script upon an existing and/or new user logging into an ubuntu box?  Some users will already have home directories, others will be logging into the machine for the first time. Everyone needs to run this script however.
<MedivhX_> ups
<eagles0513875> !k3d error
<MedivhX_> gaim nesto blokirao
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10182 kB, installed size 43492 kB
<MedivhX_> nece da posalje poruku
<Amaranth> MTecknology: do you think we didn't give an answer in -offtopic because we don't like you? Like I said, that stuff is hit or miss.
<joerack> guys, I've installed mondo backup with ubuntu repositories, but I can't find it anywhere
<joerack> can you help please?
<Amaranth> MTecknology: Only a handful of people who work on ubuntu know how that stuff works and I'm guessing most users either have it work or file a bug and hope it works in the next release.
<olafski> hey guys, I'm trying to install kubuntu but somehow my system won't boot from the cd.. is there any simple bootfloppy I can use to boot from and then start the cd installation?
<ghm> anyone managed to get a rt61 wireless card up and running? I have tried to follow various howto's on ubuntu forum, but I still have problem. It doesn't seem to start the wlan card. no lights
<Enselic> joerack: sudo updatedb
<Enselic> joerack: then use locate
<joerack> thx :)
<MTecknology> Amaranth, You told me to ask in here, so I did.
<Enselic> olafski: have you set CD-boot in BIOS?
<olafski> Enselic: yes
<olafski> I dunno what's wrong with it, it used to boot from cd without trouble
<olafski> I tried win98se and winME bootdisks but they all hang at some point
<Amaranth> MTecknology: no i didn't
<eagles0513875> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MTecknology> Amaranth, you said -offtopic wasn't the right place - - i get 1hr+ less battery life with it turned up, that's why i care
<olafski> Enselic: it doesn't even seem to check the cd drive
<betatux> Could anyone provide me a link on how to setup a VPN server ?
<Enselic> olafski: make sure CD boot is #1 test,
<Enselic> !vpn | betatux:
<ubotu> betatux:: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<b0ri5> I don't get this at all. What's the linux equivelent of C:\ ????
<betatux> Thanks Enselic
<ewanm89> b0ri5: /
<Enselic> beasty: that wasnt for server
<maxxism> b0ri5 :    /
<batterylife> does anybody know how to help me with this problem? My battery monitor displays remaining time totally wrong. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367838)
<slippyr4> !ipsec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipsec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> beasty: if you didnt try googling, try it ^^
<slippyr4> betatux: http://www.ipsec-howto.org/
<olafski> Enselic: #1 test? what is that? I have it set to first boot device, with "boot other" enabled, and it just boots windows off of the hard drive; if I disable boot other it will complain about not having a bootable device
<Enselic> olafski: if it boots windows with boot-cd in, then the BIOS settings is likely to be wrong
<unop> b0ri5,  the unix equivalents of drive letters are mount points -- / is almost always one but you could have others like /etc, /var, /usr, /usr/local (which you would relate to as D:, E:, F: and so on in win32)
<olafski> Enselic: well I wouldn't know how else to set them, I remember having troubles with this before but I can't remember what they were.. gonna try disabling the harddrive altogether
<Amaranth> unop: windows has mount points too
<Enselic> olafski: you set to test CD before HD
* slippyr4 likes krispy kreme
<Enselic> olafski: that should do it
<b0ri5> Ok, I followed the directions to run sudo /etc/init.d/foldingathome start, but I get: * Starting Folding@Home client 1                                        [fail] 
<nifl> anyone that could help me troubleshoot a D-Link DWL-G122 for edgy?
<unop> Amaranth,  yes (but why confuse him?) :)
<slippyr4> b0ri5: tail /var/log/messages . is there any errors mentioned about f@h?
<olafski> Enselic: as I said, the only boot device specified in the bios is the cd
<unop> b0ri5,  there's nothing there to indicate a failure -- it sounds like an informational message
<betatux> Question , how can I check if my running kernel has IPX support compiled ?
<Enselic> olafski: hmm weird, some guru will have to take over here. are you sure you save the BIOS setup?
<SOSubuntuKO> hello! i ve got some real trouble... i m booting from live cd... my ubuntu is KO!!! please help! it says can-t access tty job control turned off....
<b0ri5> No, I don't see any related error msgs. Why is it not a failure?-It clearly says "[fail] ??
<yommp28> Hi I'm on Edgy, and  installed ati fglrx driver(following the Ubuntu how-to)from repo ,modified xorg.conf ,blacklisted ati-agp ,However when modprobing fglrx ,I get "Error running install command for fglrx" Any Ideas ?
<shwag> any linux programs that do LightScribe ?
<SOSubuntuKO> i have managed to mount my partition which files should i copy to recover
<SOSubuntuKO> ___
<olafski> Enselic: aye, I dunno what the problem is :/ been doing these things for ages and somehow it's not working this time. maybe I can try a bios flash
<slippyr4> sosubuntuko what else does it say? thats just for information ,theres more errors above
<SOSubuntuKO> no more errors above slyppr4.... cannot even start rescue mode
<b0ri5> doesn't make any sense. Maybe I should go back to Windows?
<slippyr4> sosubuntuko: what exactly did you do to it between it last working and it being b0rked
<padobot> Yes get back to windows *throws chair*
<faLUCE> Hi. my kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic. I must compile a new patched vanilla kernel.... which version is stable for kubuntu?
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  it works now. Thx ever so much. Can you tell me how to give it a nice name?
<slippyr4> b0ri5: do a ps -ef | less , and can you see any folding -related processes?
<SOSubuntuKO> slippyr4, used synaptics to install ati drivers... :-{ must have damaged kernel or something?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Are there any *hardened* apt-get troubleshooters available to help me with a problem? (Been fishinf here all day, but no one have been able to solve my problem yet)
<maly> #ubuntu.pl
<Enselic> Does anyone here have an estimation of how many people that are programmers that use Ubuntu?
<Enselic> !pl | maly
<ubotu> maly: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
* The_PHP_Jedi is a programmer that uses Ubuntu, Enselic
<slippyr4> distant_voice: what do you mean "a nice name"
<padobot> define programmer
<Enselic> Programmer: a person proeficient in C, C++, Ruby, Java, C#
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  basically another name. in windows you assigned a label to your hdds. how can I do that in linux?
<distant_voice> slippyr4: hdc1 doesn't look pretty on my desktop : /
<Enselic> padobot: or better: Programmer, able to modify GIMP
<dyrne> or able to drag and drop in an ide..
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<eagles0513875> i hate k3d
<slippyr4> distant_voice: i think a different mount point would probably suffice. i don't think that's a label shown on the desktop. create a new directory in /media - eg /media/Pretty
<slippyr4> and change /media/hdc1 to /media/Pretty in fstab
<distant_voice> slippyr4: and here's another problem. It says I don't have permission to write
<b0ri5> But really, I've been literally spending 3 hours installing a program. Should I read the Linux For Beginners? I am very good with Windows and computers, but I am completely lost right now.
<Suschman> hi
<samuel> sup all
<slippyr4> distant_voice: write files to your new disk?
<Suschman> i have a question about the oem mode install of ubuntu.
<samuel> anyone know of an email program that will search imap folders?
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  exactly
<Suschman> can i script the install with presets like windows installer is possible to?
<distant_voice> slippyr4: this is what I put in fstab: /dev/hdc	/media/hdc1	ext3	rw,user		0	0
<Suschman> so that i insert the cd, it runs through, uses predefined shoices and i dont need to sit by?
<Enselic> samuel: Evolution, Thunderbird?
<AlexC_> Morning all,
<memero> questo  il canale che  segnalato su www.ubuntu-it.org?
<samuel> Enselic: evolution does not... is it supposed to?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Any linux-wixard here who can help me with a apt-get problem that has been unsolvable during this day?
<samuel> memero: try #ubuntu-it
<Enselic> samuel: does for me....
<memero> ok
<slippyr4> distant_voice : start a shell and "ls -lad /media/hdc1" - enter results here
<erUSUL> |anyone
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AlexC_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: we can't help if you ask no question.
<slippyr4> !question | ubuntun00b)hbg
<ubotu> ubuntun00b)hbg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<samuel> Enselic: hmmm... do you keep a copy of your IMAP folders for offlline use or no?
<Enselic> samuel: changes I do locally at least mirrors when I go to work, so at least they are bound somehow
<distant_voice> slippyr4: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-02-22 22:33 /media/hdc1
<slippyr4> gah! i thought i'd lost my beer
<samuel> Enselic: thanks
<Enselic> samuel: I dont know the implementation, but it works as Id assume
<slippyr4> distant_voice: what user are you logged in as
<strankan> does anyone have any idea why rxvt-unicode can't display my swedish characters, when gnome-terminal and Konsole can?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> AlexC_: well... i understand your point... but many have failed this challenge so im fishing for a pro! well... here goes...
<distant_voice> slippyr4: my account name is distantv0ice if that's what you mean
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> the problem sounds easy at first:
<distant_voice> slippyr4: I should become owner of it
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  but how?
<jordo23> Has anyone here used ISTANBUL to record desktop sessions under Ubuntu?
<slippyr4> distant_voice : you could do, or, you could change permissions- try "sudo chmod a+rwx /media/hdc1
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> i was installing linux-restricted-modules according to the unofficial ati-wiki like this:
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<FireHazard17> hey everbody
<olafski> does anyone know of a simple boot floppy I can use to install ubuntu/kubuntu please?
<Suschman> they should be on the ftp olafski
<erUSUL> strankan: maybe becouse of the font it uses?
<AlexC_> !enter | UbuntuN00B_HBG
<ubotu> UbuntuN00B_HBG: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> but the installation failed... it just froze when it reached "Configuring linux-restricted-modules ..."
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  what command lets me become owner of something?
<FireHazard17> olafski: can use the debian one maybe
<SirTouster> hey :) Could I have a question. Is there a way how to specify, on which desktop application should appear when started?
<SOSubuntuKO> i-m stuck with error on loading ubuntu .... cannot access tty job control turned off.... can anybody help???
<strankan> erUSUL: could it really be that easy? :)
<SirTouster> I could use it in autostart
<Suschman> olafski: at least there i got a usbstick installer :)
<AlexC_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: tried re-installing it linux-restricted... ?
<slippyr4> distant_voice: chown would do it (chown <youruse> <filename>) but you don't want to do that here. change the permissions like i said before
<distant_voice> slippyr4: k
<slippyr4> distant_voice: do you understand what all the drwxrwxrwx stuff means?
<distant_voice> slippyr4: yes I do
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> so i tried to remove it... that freezes at "Removing linux-restricted-modules ...", sudo apt-get clean/remove/autoclean/install or dpkg --configure -a / dpkg --remove with all kinds of force applied... nothing helps...
<erUSUL> strankan: try with de Deja Vu fonts (that's what gnome-terminal uses by default iirc)
<distant_voice> slippyr4: still will still be valid after I reboot of course?
<strankan> ok thanks mate
<AlexC_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sudo apt-get install oh-dear-thats-not-good :P ... erm... hum
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> AlexC_: whats your point?
<SOSubuntuKO> HELP! i receive /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off.... CANNOT load ubuntu anymore...
<erUSUL> strankan: do not thank me yet maybe it's not that easy...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> reinstalling freezes too
<slippyr4> distant_voice: ok. if you changed owned, then the rwx in the user permission set would allow *you* to access the stuff - but group and everyone are still read-only. in this case you really want group and world to be able to write, hence permission change. and, yes, this will work fine after reboot.
<AlexC_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: my point, that I've never heard of that before ... so no idea, sorry
<slippyr4> sosubuntuko: there are errors listed above that. possibly something about cannot access root or something: for anyone to help you they'll need those errors
<SirTouster> Any ideas? I would just like to start a program on a different desktop than I am at in the moment. Is this somehow posible? either in beryl or metacity ... Thanks alot :)
<AlexC_> !repeat | SirTouster
<ubotu> SirTouster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> AlexC_: thats why Im asking for a hard core linux / apt-get wizard prior to asking my question! ;) (but again... i know youre not supposed to)
<erUSUL> UbuntuN00B_HBG: so 'sudo dpkg -r --force-all' failed too?
<SOSubuntuKO> slippyr4 ok i reboot and try to be back!
<distant_voice> slippyr4: thanks. you are very kind :D
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> erUSUL: yep
<slippyr4> distant_voice: np
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> erUSUL: one fellow suggested that the apt-get database might be corrupt... but had no idea of how to fix...
<ewanm89> b0ri5: We are all lost when we first switch from Windows to UNIX. Those Error messages mean more here than in Windows world and we have more chance of fixing strange programs. Windows and Unix are still similar in some ways as they do very similar jobs.
<SirTouster> AlexC: thnax :)
<ewanm89> b0ri5: So stick with it
<strankan> erUSUL: the font thing didnt work im afraid
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> erUSUL: now im at a irritating state where i cant apt-get/dpkg/synaptic install ANYTHING since it wants to remove 'linux-restricted-modules' first, and then freezes when trying to! :(
<erUSUL> strankan: it wasn't that easy after all :(
<AlexC_> I think I may just change my name to AlexC instead of AlexC_ ... many always refuse to add the _ on so I don't get their message highlighted :P
<slippyr4> i look forward to the day when linux just works out the box like windows does. ubuntu has brought that a lot closer, but it's still not there. for all it's bad points, windows is pretty good at 90% working on 90% of hardware.
* slippyr4 ducks for cover after making a pro-windows comment
<Hasrat_Usa> windows is good
* distant_voice slaps a large trout around a bit with slippyr4
<Enselic> yeah, windows is easier
<ryanakca> should I bother using amd64? or just stick to i686... (AMD Athlon 64 3500+)
<Enselic> its lame to not face it
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  ;)
<slippyr4> Alexc_ : reconfig your irc client to highlight misspellings of your nick too
<Enselic> but by using Ubuntu, we can help it get closer
<distant_voice> slippyr4:  you're right though
<slippyr4> ryanakca: use amd64
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> the problem with linux is like idiots like me can screw it up beyond repair! :P
<ryanakca> slippyr4, kk, and, flash/codecs will work on it? as well as nvidia/beryl?
<Mattias> !wallpaper-tray
<Hasrat_Usa> but some people get pissed off when using windows and i'm one of them. and no thanks i find linux easier to use than windows because 1. i don't waste my time playing games, 2. i have the minimum education required to deal with linux
<ubotu> wallpaper-tray: wallpaper changing utility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-3build1 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 184 kB
<slippyr4> ubuntun00b_hbg: same can happen with windows, but i think it's a bit harder
<Mattias> wallpaper-tray isnt working
<AlexC_> slippyr4: oh, never knew that was possible - how do I do that? (xchat)
<smoenux> Hiya! Can someone please tell me how to work the Terminal Server Client? I'm trying to connect to a LAN pc, but don't know the Domain and Hostname etc?
<rem_> hey, what soft can be used to divide a file in 2 ? like a 1gb file that you want to put on 2 cds .. (zip, rar, gzip .. ?)...and how ?
<Mattias> the config menu is broken in wallpaper-tray yet its in the repos
<AlexC_> smoenux: well, we wont know the Domain and hostname for you,
<slippyr4> ryanakca: yes, amd64 can run i386 binaries too.
<ryanakca> slippyr4, ah, nice :)
<rem_> smoenux...the ip and user/pass should do it ..
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> slippyr4: linux is more inviting for fiddling! :) anyway ive just recently migrating, by accident, and im staying here! (if i can get apt-get to work again)
<slippyr4> alexc: no idea in xchat, sorry. rtm?
<smoenux> Where do I put the IP in... under Client Hostname?
<rem_> yea
<AlexC_> slippyr4: just say AlexC again, please
<rem_> sorry...no in "computer" ..
<rem_> hey, what soft can be used to divide a file in 2 ? like a 1gb file that you want to put on 2 cds .. (zip, rar, gzip .. ?)...and how ?
<smoenux> ah.. ok
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> im and apt-get hell :(
<AlexC_> !repeat | rem
<ubotu> rem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slippyr4> ubuntun00b_hbg: thats good. I get tired of all the pro windows/ slap linux and the pro linux / hate microsoft people. windows is a good product, linux is a good os, both have their places. i don't see the need for the fanboy attitudes that dominate
<slippyr4> alexc
<rem_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bjornolai> What command can I run to find my own ip on the internal network?
<AlexC_> slippyr4: ahh, thanks :P that works good
<rem_> njo uifconfig
<rem_> ifconfig that was ..
<mrpoundsign> hello
<AlexC_> hi,
<bjornolai> rem_, thanx
<rem_> np
<LucianSolaris> Can we all agree that Windows just flat out sucks donkeyballs?
<padobot> 127.0.0.1 is your ip ;-)
<padobot> Yes
<AlexC_> padobot: !! how did you know?! you haxor
<rem_> not lo but ethx ..
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> slippyr4: my position is that there really is no need for the average user to buy a OS today... linux has ALL you need, and it works out of the box! im really looking forward to feisty. ubuntu isnt at a XP-user friendly level yet, but is is closing fast!
<smoenux> rofl
<padobot> ping localhost
<slippyr4> rem_ : see man tar - in particular the -L option
<entropy> hello, i'm having trouble sharing files using samba
<hairulfr> Hey, how do I change/remove the splashscreen when ubuntu loads?
<AlexC_> entropy: then ask a question related to it =)
<maly> #linux.net
<entropy> the problem is the following... i'm asked for a login and password when i try to view the files from another computer... however my login and password will not work
<rem_> k...thx ... I was looking at zip and rar stuff...but tar might do it ..
<krantix> hi! aticonfig seems not to work on an ati mobility 9200..... ERROR no screens found... i followed the ati tutorial...
<slippyr4> i'd be looking forward to feisty if it had been called feisty ferret. Fawn sucks balls
<AlexC_> !samba | entropy
<ubotu> entropy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kris_> czy kto wie jak si rozpakowuje pliki w ubuntu 6.10
<justme> entropy, did you set your passwords with smbpasswd -a  ?
* ryanakca gulps... 60KB/s when downloading today's feisty build :S
<strankan> any ideas if its possible to change the encoding a special terminal uses? looks like i need UTF-8 to get swedish characters in rxvt
<slippyr4> hairulfr: remove it by removing splash parameter to kernel (edit /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<hairulfr> slippery4: Cheers,
<Hasrat_Usa> if i install kde in Ubuntu, would it really be worth the labour?
<AlexC_> Hasrat_Usa: you mean sitting back while aptitude installs the files? very labour intensive process I agree ...
<slippyr4> hasrat_usa - it's not a lot of labour. kubuntu is what you're looking for.
<justme> entropy:  did you set your passwords with smbpasswd -a  ?
<yommp28> hmm how is the "ati binary how to" working out for you guys ?
<entropy> i didnt
<Hasrat_Usa> no i want to install kubuntu-desktop from Ubunutu's GNOME
<AlexC_> Hasrat_Usa: or, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Assid> err.. i have a copyt of kubuntu desktop 6.06.1 .. i plan to install kde.. should i install the packages from synaptics ? or can i use this disc instead?
<entropy> thanks justme
<ryanakca> Hasrat_Usa, open terminal and run this command:      sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AlexC_> I'd got aptitude over apt-get for 'large' files like KDE
<Hasrat_Usa> ryanakca but would it work okay in Ubunutu? if it did work alright, why did they make Kubuntu?
<justme> entropy: That might be your problem.  Use the same user name and password as your windows machine uses.
<slippyr4> assid: you could reinstall using that cd and have kde, or you can do what ryanakca just said if you currently run ubuntu
<AlexC_> Hasrat_Usa: so you don't have to download Ubuntu first? Kubuntu is KDE from the go
<jordo23> Anyone here familar with ISTANBUL: desktop recorder?  I am wondering where the program outputs video to by default.
<Hasrat_Usa> uh okay
<AlexC_> woops, gotta go! missing a film :P
<AlexC_> bye
<ryanakca> Hasrat_Usa, It would work ok, so that you have KDE by default instead of GNOME? and if you want GNOME by default, UBUNTU
<Assid> slippyr4: yeah but is it possible for me to use that disc as a source ? will it work? cause i wanna avoid downloading as much as i can
<ryanakca> Assid, you'd have to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryanakca> Assid, (I think)... but it's infinitly easier just to download it... it's not that much either
<entropy> justme, na... i used a different one, i like the idea of people having to login for the files... just didnt know i had to set a different password then the ones for the users on my machine
<entropy> its working now
<entropy> :)
<Assid> ryanakca: approx how much?
<slippyr4> assid: yes, if you add it as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list then it'll get what it can off the cd
<pontus99> I'm trying to mount my fat32 slave drive and GParted says it's mounted but I can't access it. what should I do?
<ryanakca> Assid, run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", and then when it asks you if you're sure, just go N. It should say
<ryanakca> Anywais, bbl
<slippyr4> pontus99: why are you using gparted here? surely you don't want to **edit** your partitions? you just want to access it?
<pontus99> I was told to so
<justme> entropy: So do the logins work?
<pontus99> LOL
<cmh0101> What is that middle bar called that loads up after you login called?  It loads Windows Manager, nautilus..etc
<slippyr4> pontus99: tip: sudo mount - look for lines containing your fat32;s device name. what does it say
<betatux> Question , How come there is no startup script in /etc/init.d for the pppd ? The ppp package has been installed , the binary for the daemon is listed /usr/sbin/pppd.
<Assid> ryanakca: hrmm okay.. doing software update right now.. so gotta wait
<pontus99> hdb1
<entropy> justme, yea i set a password for my username(entropy) and now i can login normally from the other machine
<slippyr4> betatux: pppd is launched by whatever needs it
<Assid> Hasrat_Usa: you there?
<justme> entropy: cool, enjoy
<betatux> slippyr4, i see, ok thanks
<entropy> thanks mate
<slippyr4> betatux: ppp, on it's own, is useless. you run ppp over some other layer - a modem connection, a vpn tunnel etc. those things will bring up pppd
<cchance> What does paperweight mean on this site? Where can i get the driver for the printer? http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-P6250 ITs the only one i got and im not buying a new one
<rem_> fyi tar -cMp -f data1.tar -f data2.tar -f data3.tar -L 200M file1 file2 file3
<jli> hello
<slippyr4> cchance: sorry, but it means your printer is 100% not supported
<betatux> slippyr4, right , i'm trying to setup a VPN server
<pontus99> slippry4: /dev/hdb1 on /media/prime type ext3 (rw)
<Khem> I have ubuntu installed but I want to have KDE on it is it possible to apt-get KDE
<OuZo> anybody know of any good ebook irc channels? thanks
<cchance> slippyr4, so im going to have to build my own drivers?
<pontus99> I formated it to see if it would work with ext3
<slippyr4> rem_ put a v in the options too so you can see what it's doing
<Enselic> OuZo: wikibooks.org?
<fluvvell> I've been trying to share my printer over the local ubuntu lan and its just a big stuffup.  the cupsd.conf file is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7104/ and the errors I'm getting in the logs now that I've set debug level on are in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7102/.  The printer prints locally
<frying_fish> Khem: yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jli> is there someone who kowns how to install a logiciel ?
<Assid> Khem:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<OuZo> Enselic: thanks :)
<Khem> frying_fish: thanks and will it muck up with my ubuntu
<slippyr4> pontus99: then it's not a fat32 partition if you put ext3 on it, is it?
<frying_fish> will give you the standard kubuntu desktop, but you can just apt-get install kde, but it won't give all the extras that kubuntu will normally put on, just the base kde stuff
<frying_fish> Khem: it will replace gdm with kdm, and change your splash on boot, from what I remember, but it shouldn't "break" it
<pontus99> well I want it fat32 but I couldn't get it to work so I formated it to see if that would work. but I want it to be fat32 so I can use it on any machine
<Khem> Assid: frying_fish so I will have both kde and gnome then
<jli> in fact, i have installed a logiciel but i don't kwon how to use it.
<frying_fish> Khem: yes
<Assid> yes
<frying_fish> I currently have xfce and gnome on mine
<Khem> cool guys thanks
<jli> hello.......
<fluvvell> the bit that really gets me is cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided. Does anyone have any idea about cups?
<frying_fish> mostly as I can't be bothered to get rid of gnome, and my girlfriend has an account on this machine and she still uses gnome.
<jli> anybody helps me
<pontus99> slippry4: I'm formatting it back to fat32 right now
<Assid> i need to start using this machine more :P
<LinTux> I have install KDE via sudo apt-get install kde, but I do not have a setting to change the screen res, any ideas?
<root__> hi all
<slippyr4> pontus99: do fdisk /dev/hdb and then press p, what does it say for hdb1 in the "System" column. also, please quote my nick in replies so it gets highlighted
<fluvvell> And what pissed me off the most was that I had it working on my dapper machine, then for  no reason except for a cupsys update install, it all stopped back in november. sometime.
<pontus99> slippyr4: will do sir
<slippyr4> pontus99 thanks
<slippyr4> pontus99 it's a bit busy here so coments can get lost
<root__> I am told to install "sun-java5-jre", when it do a #apt-get install sun-java5-jre, it tells me there is no installation candidate. How do I search for a suitable package?
<OuZo> Enselic: thanks this is good, i was looking for a site or irc channel that i could download ebooks to & send them to my smart phone
<frying_fish> have to say glad I went back to xfce, since I always preferred it to gnome in a way, but liked some of gnomes features, that are now covered by xfce (and its faster)
<erUSUL> root__: it is multiverse, have you enabled it?
<root__> erUSUL: no idea
<erUSUL> !repos > root__
<oduarte> guys.. this is WEIRD. i was changing my icons themes in themes option.. and.. sudenly gnome stops.. now, when i try to run gdm - gnome, i log in and it STOPS loading the modules in the splash screen . . .
<royel> !java | root__
<ubotu> root__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<frying_fish> root__: apt-cache search sun-java5-jre and see what it brings up, if nothing check you enabled multiverse
<sam__> hei. can't install theese nvidia drivers
<oduarte> I need help, my PC is unusable.
<LinTux> I installed KDE via sudo apt-get install kde, but I do not have a setting to change the screen res, any ideas?
<root__> thanks
<padobot> switch it off
<oduarte> Im using Edgy.
<Meshezabee1> Greetings, how do I find script files in ubuntu?
<Flannel> root__: on a side note, you shouldn't be running as root.  Heck, ubuntu doesn't need a root account.
<Enselic> OuZo: nice
<frying_fish> LinTux: is the resolution listed in xorg.conf, if not then yiou prob won't be able to select it anyway.
<root__> Flannel: oops
<OuZo> Enselic: dont suppose u know of anything like that?
<erUSUL> Mattias: what type of script files ??
<royel> Flannel: I was about to tell him what a good idea is it to be using IRC as root :)
<smoenux> When using 'Terminal Server Client' to connect to a LAN pc (also on Linux), What Protocol do I use
<slippyr4> flannel: thats debatable at best. of course ubuntu needs a root account. but whether you need to log in to it or not is debatable.
<smoenux> RDP or VNC?
<zcat[1] > !sudo | root
<ubotu> root: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<erUSUL> smoenux: rdp afaik
<Enselic> OuZo: nope
<OuZo> Enselic: i am google-ing but im finding irc channels that no longer exist
<sam__> i have installed theese glx drivers, but is seemes it doesn't load the kernel module (after a update)
<varange> hi all
<pontus99> slippyr4: won't let me do fdisk /dev/hdb
<Flannel> welcome back varange.
<slippyr4> pontus99 sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<varange> how do I search for packages to install?
<Meshezabee1> erUSUL, I have a problem and it says to add a line to the netbeans script file, but I wouldn't know what it looks like or where it is, this is the page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2096598
<Enselic> varange: apt-cache search package
<asilva> OLA
<erUSUL> sam__: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<varange> please post that URL again
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: you still here?
<varange> thx Enselic
<asilva> TEM ALGUEM AI
<erUSUL> !pt | asilva
<ubotu> asilva: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<asilva> COMO FAO ISSO
<royel> RkyRaccoon55: I hope you have good news, but you were gone a long time
<rem_> fyi tar -cMp -f data1.tar -f data2.tar -f data3.tar -L 200M file1 file2 file3
<rem_> Invalid tape length :(
<pontus99> slippyr4: Disk /dev/hdb: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes
<pontus99> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders
<pontus99> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<pontus99>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<pontus99> /dev/hdb1               1       48641   390708801    b  W95 FAT32
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: im running it from the live cd right now
<slippyr4> rem_ tape length is numeric and in Kb
<varange> Enselic: I need to install the JRE5 from Sun. Can't find a package
<slippyr4> rem_ so 200000 would be about 200 MB
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: it wasnt a blue screen, it seemed to freeze during ubuntu loading
<asilva> como fao isso
<erUSUL> Meshezabee1: what 'file $(which netbeans)' says?
<Flannel> asilva: english only here please
<pontus99> slippyr4: sorry didn't know it was gona get put into separate lines
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: it got like 95% there then a staggered blie bar appeared bleow the status bar and it stopped
<quaal> anyone here use openvpn ? im trying to setup kvpnc.. not sure if its the best program or not. i have an openvpn with a PKI authentication
<asilva> ubotu como fao isso
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: blue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about como fao isso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> varange: search for jre dont give you anything?
<slippyr4> pontus99: so do mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb1 and you should be good to go
<royel> !es | asilva
<ubotu> asilva: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pontus99> slippyr4: will try that thx
<Beltz> If I use the LiveCD on a USB drive, will I be able to install stuff and use it as any normal operating system?
<varange> Enselic: nope, or not the JRE
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: i tried to recover the way you told me and it said "that it couldnt find the xorg.conf file
<varange> Enselic: things like Kaffe :)
<sam__> erUSUL: i installed them, but if i say: insmod/modprobe he sys: no such file
<Beltz> And be able to install new applications, etc. so that I can use it on various PCs?
<slippyr4> pontus99: don't forget to sudo that. i always forget sudo.
<Enselic> varange: weird, I get this: sun-java5-jre
<niyi> anyone know why my kae command refuses to work
<pontus99> slippyr4: yeah but it said it contains a mounted file system
<socialdisorder> i'm need of a lot of help! I have install the latest Ubuntu onto my computer and i'm need help install the correct Nvidia drivers for a 7900GT card. Can anyone help?
<Enselic> niyi: kae?
<pontus99> slippyr4: so I need to unmount it first?
<rem_> k slip ill try that...I saw that there was a "split" command too btw ...
<slippyr4> !nvidia | socialdisorder
<ubotu> socialdisorder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niyi> when i use the ./configure command its fine
<cmh0101> What is that middle bar called that loads up after you login called?  It loads Windows Manager, nautilus..etc
<niyi> but the make command jsut brings up 'no targets specified'
<slippyr4> cmh0101 what do you mean? the progress bar?
<yellat> any reason why evolution wouldn't allow me to make/load/ delete calendars, appointments, etc?
<quaal> anyone here use openvpn ? im trying to setup kvpnc.. not sure if its the best program or not. i have an openvpn with a PKI authentication
<Khem> frying_fish: once I install kbuntu-desktop will it be my default desktop or will I have choice to pick KDE or GNOME
<cmh0101> slippyr4, yes the progress bar. I it freezes at startup and i want to get rid of it
<erUSUL> sam__: :( then i dunno
<frying_fish> Khem: pass, you can still pick, but it may make it the default
<Meshezabee1> erUSUL, not sure what you asked me, but I have the same problem as on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2096598 where I get a white screen in NetBeans, it tells me to add a line to the netbeans script file, but I can't find the script file because I don't know what it is called, netbeans was installed to /opt/netbeans/ but I don't know if there is some place else I need to find the script file
<Flannel> Khem: you'll have a choice when you login (at GDM/KDM, seelct "sessions" to choose)
<frying_fish> when you log out, and go to login you should have the option
<cafuego_> cmh0101: the splash screen
<slippyr4> quaal: theres a #openvpn on freenode
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How can I install Beryl.
<quaal> slippyr4, oh, thanks
<asilva> alguem fala p
<cafuego_> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<slippyr4> cmh0101: i doubt it's the progress bar itself, more likely something else is freezing.
<sam__> erUSUL, but the correct name for the module i have to load is "nvidia" still??
<Khem> Flannel: thats what I expected I hope I will get Beryl also working on KDE as I have it on gnome
<asilva> sdgfg
<Meshezabee1> erUSUL there is a netbeans.conf but I don't know if that is the script file?
<reportingsjr> What would be the reason Ubuntu keeps freezing on me?
<erUSUL> Meshezabee1: the script is the executable you use to launch netbeans.... maybe /opt/netbeans/bin/netbeans or something like that
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How can I install Beryl.
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> ?*
<cmh0101> slippyr4, Its actually a beryl problem. Thr progress bar wont close but everything works. I already asked in #beryl
<erUSUL> !beryl | IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH
<ubotu> IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<slippyr4> cmh0101: oh, sorry i know nothing about beryl
<slipstream3d> Hi, does anyone have any idea what the difference between /blah/bin/ and /blah/sbin/ is?
<pontus99> slippyr4: ok I tried to mount it but nothing happened. shouldn't there be an icon on the desktop?
<lukasz> jest t ujaki polak?
<lukasz> :D
<Meshezabee1> erUSUL, ok thanks! does it matter if I add the line to the beginning or end, or it shouldn't matter?
<erUSUL> slipstream3d: sbin is for adminstrative binaries binaries only used by root
<slippyr4> pontus99: not necessary. try to browse to it from the root directory
<rem_> ty it works .. :)
<erUSUL> Meshezabee1: i dunno but it is best in the beginning i think
<reportingsjr> Whats the best way to install PHP5?
<slipstream3d> so even though Squid *says* it should put the binary in /usr/local/squid/bin and it's in /usr/local/squid/sbin/, since it's being run by "root" anyway it should be ok?
<reportingsjr> Actually apache 2
<Flannel> reportingsjr: sudo apt-get install php5
<pontus99> slippyr4: how would that tell me if it worked? it is empty after all.
<bruenig> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Flannel> !lamp | reportingsjr
<ubotu> reportingsjr: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Meshezabee1> erUSUL, ok, thanks! And sorry for being such a n00b :)
<Flannel> reportingsjr: see that page
<Soccer5555> i need help getting my printer installed
<reportingsjr> thank you
<erUSUL> Meshezabee1: no problem
<niyi> when isntalling things in terminal what do you do if it claims there is no make file?
<Soccer5555> i have an hp psc 1510
<mindstate> niyi, sudo apt-get install make
<pontus99> slippyr4: in case you can't tell I'm pretty new to linux
<unop> slipstream3d,  /blah/{bin,sbin} do not exist and therefore have no significance, so how do you expect one to tell the difference? :> :p
<bruenig> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<slippyr4> pontus99: ok then, in a shell, type mount - which should show you what is mounted. or, type df - which shows you free space on mounted partitions, then change to the mount point and type "touch testfile" then you should be able to see a file
<slipstream3d> unop: har har
<briancann> hey guys, trying to fiqure out a radio streaming problem Im getting from this site on the "lauch radio player" button.  Its a stream that works in win media player and real player, I cant get there player workin on this comp although mine works perfectly
<pontus99> slippyr4: k thx
<bruenig> briancann, have you tried mozilla-mplayer
<slipstream3d> niyi: do "sudo aptitude install build-essentials" to get all the things neccessary for compiling/installing software with makefiles and the like
<unop> slipstream3d,  the way i see it */sbin usually houses various binaries used by the system for the system -- nothing to do with the user (well, the distinction nowadays is very fuzzy)
<niyi> got them already
<bruenig> slipstream3d, build-essential*
<mindstate> its essential
<slipstream3d> oops, my bad
<yellat> so no one has any idea why right clicking, hitting new appointment does nothing?
<royel> briancann: do you have restricted formats support?
<slippyr4> slipstream3d: sbin should contain stuff for superuser only. bin contains regular system wide executables.
<Soccer5555> can anybody help me install my printer
<gregg> Hi
<pontus99> slippyr4: it's not showing it
<briancann> royel, oh yes ovcourse
<unop> slipstream3d,  a binary may run from any location (provided it does not depend on other files relative to it's intended path) subject to permissions for the user running the program in the directory
<bruenig> Soccer5555, you tried the printer setup in ubuntu and what is the problem?
<slippyr4> yellat: it maybe objects to your violent abuse. perhaps tap new appointment, rather than hit it
<Soccer5555> it still cant find it
<gregg> I am a noobie to ubuntu and trying to figure out why Firefox when scrolling is slow and jerky
<Soccer5555> and now i cant open it
<Soccer5555> well i could only find printing
<bruenig> Soccer5555, what kind of printer
<slippyr4> pontus99 - what is not showing what
<Soccer5555> hp psc 1510
<slipstream3d> hmm. the makefile put the "squid" binary in /usr/local/squid/sbin/ instead of /usr/local/squid/bin/ like the (albeit very old) documentation said it would, but since it's a background process, i shouldn't be too concerned (i thought it had something to do with static linking, not system...)
<pontus99> slippyr4: mount is not showing that hard drive. shows my externals but not my internal slave
<royel> briancann: you said it works on your, I assume in both cases were talking about Linux systems, are you also using the same player on both machines?
<slippyr4> gregg: cos you have the wrong x-server running, or no drivers. you have an nvidia or an ati card??
<bruenig> Soccer5555, hp should work
<gregg> ati card
<Soccer5555> do i need the cd that came with it
<slippyr4> pontus99: then it's probably not mounted. how did you try to mount it?
<Soccer5555> for installation
<slippyr4> !ati | greg
<pontus99> I mounted it with GParted
<ubotu> greg: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slippyr4> !ati | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pontus99> slippyr4:I mounted it with GParted
<slippyr4> gregg: follow that tutoral
<gregg> Thank you Slippery4
<bruenig> Soccer5555, no, it uses the hplip driver, just go to system>administration>printing and follow the prompts
<Hasrat_Usa> i gotta go
<slippyr4> pontus99: didn't know gparted mounted stuff.
<pontus99> slippyr4: it was an ntfs drive until yesterday. and I got that working by myself. but ever since I formated it I can't get it to work
<briancann> royel, playiong the stream in a player is fine, although that stations own player is only working for 1 - 2 mins then stopping? My ubuntu install is perfect though
<briancann> royel, as in my own computers
<Soccer5555> the application printing will no longer open up
<Soccer5555> it opens for a fraction of a second then closes
<slippyr4> pontus99: you need to create a mount point for it (aka an empty directory)( eg /media/sdb1) and then you can mount it by running sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<opapo> I can not get nessus to work on my box
<Lord_Flasheart> hi, i am trying to install kubuntu on my new laptop. i have installed it from the text installer, and am unable to boot into the operating system - it stops after 'Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK] '. the specifications of the machine are: http://www.rockdirect.com/support/product_view.php?product_qa_id=144&size=min. does anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<pontus99> slippyr4: will do
<slippyr4> pontus99: then your new disk will be available at /media/sdb1
<bruenig> Soccer5555, see if anyone knows the command for the printing dialog, I am on xubuntu or I would find it
<royel> gregg: hey
<Soccer5555> im on xubuntu to
<Soccer5555> :P
<reportingsjr> Do you think there is something wrong with my computer if ubuntu keeps freezing?
<Soccer5555> so its apps>sett>printing
<gregg> yes royel
<yellat> does anyone know of a channel where i could get help with evolution, not trying to do anything fancy, just would like to know why calendaring doesn't seem to work?
<bruenig> Soccer5555, ok, well then open a terminal and type, system-config-printer
<erUSUL> Lord_Flasheart: maybe you should try a few boot options...
<pontus99> slippyr4: you mean hdb1 not sdb1 right?
<slippyr4> yellat: #gnome would be a start
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Lord_Flasheart about boot | Lord_Flasheart see priv msg from ubotu
<slippyr4> pontus99: yeah, sorry.
<opapo> I keep getting a blank report when I run nessus on my machine.
<yellat> slippyr4 thank you
<royel> gregg: this is another good alternative way to install nvidia drivers, might want to check it along with the ubuntu tutorial an determine which option you may prefer; http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<slippyr4> pontus99: substitute your device names for my assumptions
<slippyr4> and poor judgement
<pontus99> slippyr4: k. I did that.
<gregg> ok.... thanks
<Soccer5555> IndexError: list index out of range
<Soccer5555> after a lot of other stuff
<slippyr4> pontus99: what does mount, or df show now?
<reportingsjr> Do you think there is something wrong with my computer if ubuntu keeps freezing or what do you think it is?
<pontus99> slippyr4: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<pontus99> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<pontus99> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<pontus99> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<pontus99> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<pontus99> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<pontus99> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<slipstream3d> Man, Windows is starting to piss me off (AGAIN). My logitech mouse drivers are detecting my IRC client as a "game" and changing mouse acceleration!
<pontus99> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<pontus99> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<pontus99> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<reportingsjr> I have a 1k MHz processor, 16.8 gb of space on Hard drive
<bruenig> !paste
<pontus99> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pontus99> /dev/sda1 on /media/THE DUDE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<pontus99> /dev/sdb1 on /media/BIGGER type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<pontus99> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type vfat (rw)
<Vilhelms> Okay, I have a problem that when I run beryl my gnome keyboard shorcuts (Such as alt+f2) stop working. I'm not sure why.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell pontus99 about paste | pontus99 see priv msg from ubotu
<reportingsjr> anyone going to answer my question?
<iamtheric> ok need help installing vmware
<royel> briancann: I really dont understand what your saying at this point, You say the stream won't work (on computer A) but works on (yours, computer B) .. are you using the same Players on both A an B or is it a different player??
<bruenig> reportingsjr, telling us your computer specs is not a question
<sergiu> hello
<bruenig> reportingsjr, unless you said something before moron paste guy that got buried
<reportingsjr> for the third time I will paste it: Do you think there is something wrong with my computer if ubuntu keeps freezing or what do you think it is?
<fluvvell> I've been trying to share my printer over the local ubuntu lan and its just a big stuffup.  the cupsd.conf file is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7104/ and the errors I'm getting in the logs now that I've set debug level on are in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7102/.  The printer prints locally
<shwag> is there a howto for setting up twinview ?
<sergiu> how to enter to an local ip adress (i'm using xubuntu)
<slippyr4> pontus99: next time, don't paste so much into the channel - there are alternatives (see pastebin.org etc). however, you now have your drive successfully mounted
<slippyr4> pontus99: it's at /media/hdb1
<bruenig> reportingsjr, well that is so vague, either computer or ubuntu
<royel> Vilhelms: dont use Beryl :)
<cchance> Where can i get the windows component for vmware? I installed the player from add/remove but i dont know if it will play windows automaticaly
<pontus99> slippyr4: yeah I got a warning about the pasting LOL
<pontus99> slippyr4 how do I access it now
<reportingsjr> Well, im not running any programs on it besides firefox. So do you think that it is the hardware?
<pontus99> slippyr4 it's not showing on my desktop
<royel> Vilhelms: candy will rot your teeth
<Vilhelms> royel, :P
<javb> People, im using banshee in Ubuntu Edgy, it opnes in taskbar nad system tray, is there anyway i can JUST place it in System tray?
<fluvvell> reportingsjr: are you running dapper or edgy
<reportingsjr> I mean, I dont get any errors it just freezes. Mouse is fine...
<reportingsjr> Umm, I dont know
<Vilhelms> royel, I apologize, I meant to ask in #beryl but thanks for the tip. Or not
<bruenig> reportingsjr, the only way that I could imagine testing this is fresh installing or putting another distro on it and see if the problem persists, if it does, hardware, if it doesn't ubuntu
<iamtheric> vmware?!?!
<fluvvell> System->About Ubuntu
<slippyr4> pontus99: you can browse to it from the root ("/"). if you add an entry to fstab then it'll appear on your desktop. however you will need to ask someone else to help you with that cos i have to go to bed now
<fluvvell> reportingsjr: System->About Ubuntu
<royel> Vilhelms: lol, sorry.. I have no clue really, but I had to poke fun at you :)
<reportingsjr> I just reinstalled but with the same as before
<slippyr4> pontus99: it's late and i'm tired.
<socialdisorder> ok when i start i get   Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA Kernel module has the bersion 1.0-9746, but this X module has the version 1.0-8776.
<bruenig> reportingsjr, try another distro
<pontus99> slippyr4 gotcha. thanks alot for your patience and help
<reportingsjr> where would I get one? I am using 6.10 right now
<Vilhelms> royel, I understand :) I got tired of them for a while because I was having problems... but after a few days I missed them :( I expected my windows to wobble everytime I moved it. I got spoiled =\
<slippyr4> pontus99: be asking something like how can i edit fstab to automount /dev/hdb1 ?
<bruenig> reportingsjr, there are many, go to distrowatch.com and pick one
<slippyr4> pontus99: that will get you the help you need next. no problems, l8rs
<reportingsjr> ok :)
<pontus99>  how can i edit fstab to automount /dev/hdb1 ?
<slipstream3d> reportinsjr: try out the Knoppix live cd. you don't have to modify your hard drive, it boots off the CD.
<agnostic> sergiu, you are from RO?
<slippyr4> pontus99: heh
<sergiu> agnostic: from MD
<fluvvell> reportingsjr, 6.06 is the most stable
<bobda> exit
<pontus99> slippyr4 thx =D
<royel> Vilhelms: I tried it, I can't say I liked it, though it does have a certain cool factor, it just had more irritating nuisances than "cool" for me to stick with it
<erUSUL> ubotu tell pontus99 about ntfs | pontus99 see priv msg from ubotu
<slipstream3d> also, try the ubuntu "memtest86" entry in the boot menu, when rebooting the computer - if that gives you any errors, you have a bad mainboard, or ram, or power supply, or something
<reportingsjr> I will try that one then
<sergiu> agnostic: MD- Moldavia :)
<reportingsjr> thank you
<agnostic> i know:)
<Vilhelms> royel, Heh, yeah... the first time it was annoying until I went through all the configuration, then I disabled what I didn't like and left what I liked ;)
<socialdisorder> ok when i start i get   Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA Kernel module has the bersion 1.0-9746, but this X module has the version 1.0-8776.
<ahave> i am trying to talk a friend into trying ubuntu/*nix distro... and the main selling point for him using MS is playing games. what is a good counter for that?
<linxeh> is there a .chm reader for linux ?
<linxeh> ahave: cedega
<fluvvell> reportingsjr, you could also look into other  support options if this channel is too busy to help you.
<zcat[1] > ahave: "get an xbox" :-)
<linxeh> ahave: I play WoW on linux
<royel> Vilhelms: I didnt like how it tore my window decorations away an took my ability to resize windows, they were either small boxes, or full screen, no adjustment.. this was with another distro though as well.
<Ranbee> reportingsjr: you can run the command top to see if a process taking up all the cpu cycles
<agnostic> linxeh, CHM Viewer
<joerack> can anybody help me using locate for ubuntu?
<ahave> zcat[1] , linxeh : but for most comp app games.. like fear, doom 3 etc can linux run them?
<ahave> with wine perhaps?
<slipstream3d> joerack: what's the problem?
<socialdisorder> can anyone help me with my nvidia kerenl? is not where else can i try?
<Vilhelms> royel, Oh, Hrm... I never had those problems
<zcat[1] > ahave, afaik it's possible to run most games, but not usually easy.
<zcat[1] > ahave, better to dual-boot or get a console for gaming imho..
<royel> Vilhelms: it was beryl aiglx enabled Sabayon distro, if ever you get curious
<slipstream3d> socialdisorder: you have to reinstall your nvidia drivers when you do a kernel update. i'm not entirely sure the process for it, since my ubuntu box has an ATi card
<joerack> slipstream3d: I've installed mondo backup for linux using the repositories of synaptic but I can't find the installed application
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> What's a good window decoration manager?
<ahave> zcat[1] , yes. dual boot is what i suggest.
<Vilhelms> royel, I heard about Sabayon once... I don't know much about it though
<linxeh> agnostic: ok ta
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> That doesn't rewuire a long setup.
<slipstream3d> joerack: try typing 'updatedb' at the console to have the thing re-list your entire system
<socialdisorder> how do you uninstall all the drivers and start from sratch?
<linxeh> ahave: doom3 has a native linux port I thought
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Require.*
<joerack> slipstream3d: i have
<Xzenome> !hi | Xzenome
<Vilhelms> Whats the command to the run app (alt+f2)?
<Flannel> Vilhelms: that's the run dialog, yeah
<linxeh> ahave: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<zcat[1] > some games have native linux versions.. but not many.
<royel> Vilhelms: its a prebuilt gentoo dist, it's pretty good, but I did my year or so with Gentoo already an I really can't handle emerge anymore :)
<Vilhelms> Flannel, Whats the actual command for it?
<weggpod> hy
<Vilhelms> royel, haha, i've been thinking of dual booting gentoo to try it out... is it not worth it?
<ahave> linxeh, well that was just an example. i was trying to refer to most of the mainsream games that are coming out
<slipstream3d> royel: damn, really? portage (emerge) is the only thing I miss from Gentoo...
<linxeh> ahave: buy an xbox, or have a windows gaming machine
<weggpod> how setup the min frequence scaling on cpu ?
<linxeh> ahave: he's going to need vista soon for most games anyway
<royel> slipstream3d: let me rephrase that then, I love the setup of emerge, I hate compiling for days .. I'm not a very patient guy!
<Cursed> hi all
<Cursed> whats up
<zcat[1] > damn unlocking old xbox drives is _hard_
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> What's a good window decoration manager?
<slipstream3d> royel: ahh, well, i wish they'd add portage to Ubuntu - it does support binary distributions (precompiled), there just aren't many available due to the nature of Gentoo
<Cursed> Metacity
<royel> slipstream3d: for teh amount of optimization you gain for time invested.. I'd rather just load a binary :)
<Xzenome> Is it possible to customise the the Ubuntu information balloon shapes, I would like to make mine looks more like the Fedora ones (http://www.howtoforge.com/images/the_perfect_desktop_fc6/38.jpg)
<ahave> linxeh, with that link you sent me... is that the full doom3? why are the operating specs so much lower than on a windows?
<zcat[1] > anyone done this? know of any tools for it? (the xbox's these drives came from were dead, so no way to get the p/w from them)
<Flannel> Vilhelms: google seems to say it's not an actual command: http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=44&sid=7cfee39c5671f26bdc90b13a00510fa8  but, I can't say for sure
<Vilhelms> Flannel, Oh :(
<toulouse> hey guys, i have a problem, i made a disk image with the command:     :~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=myharddisk.img bs=516096 count=10402   and it said it made it just fine. problem is- i dont know where this disk image is on my computer
<linxeh> ahave: you need a windows version of doom3
<reportingsjr> where should I download ubuntu 6.06 from?
<zcat[1] > toulouse, the directory you did the command in.
<Xzenome> toulouse, have you looked in your home folder?
<Soccer5555> how do i install the drivers in the setup process for an hp printer
<linxeh> reportingsjr: www.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> toulouse: that'd make the img file in your current directory
<toulouse> ok, i gotta go check that
<itguru> toulouse, it should be in the same folder, as the one in which you ran the command
<dsquare> how do i make games not go in the middle of my two screens please? it splits the screen...
<Lightenix> anyone can tell me, why my monitor is showing screen like this: http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1990cx5.jpg  while if i do printscreen this is the picture i get http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottl2.jpg ?
<dsquare> i have two monitors when i launch a game it launches in the "center" putting half of the screen on each monitor..
<pontus99> I mounted my fat32 slave drive but now it says I don't have permission to do anything
<pontus99> what do I do?
<slipstream3d> Ligthenix: it looks like you might need to increase your colour depth setting in Xorg
<linxeh> Lightenix: something is wrong in the config - maybe your card isn't properly supported yet, or cant support that bit depth and resolution, or some option is wrong
<toulouse> thanks guys, i found my missing disk image
<toulouse> :)
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Cursed: Does metacity do transparency?
<dimeotane> howdy all
<Lightenix> the thing is, it works fine with older drivers, while with newer i get that :7
<socialdisorder> how do you use the file you download for the nvidia site?
<linxeh> Lightenix: maybe your newer driver doesnt like your card - what card is it ?
<Lightenix> GF3 ti200
<royel> socialdisorder: there should be instructions on the same page you downloaded the driver from
* zcat[1]  is moving from reiserfs back to ext3 .. cp -a'd the filesystem to sa spare drive, fdisk'd and mke2fs'd the original drive, now copying everything back. 
<linxeh> Lightenix: hmm, I thought that cards older than GF4 werent supported in the newest drivers
<Lightenix> currently i have installed 9631 packet, which still support gf3
<slipstream3d> Ligthenix: I think nvidia is finally phasing out support for old cards in the newest nvidia drivers
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Does metacity support transparency?
<Lightenix> yea, but 9631 isnt newest on the net
<ntoll> firefox isn't starting for me. I get the error message: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system". I've restarted the system. Firefox is NOT running as a process (I've just checked), and I don't have a lock in /home/myusername/.mozilla/firefox/blahblahblah/. Any idea what is causing this?
<socialdisorder> ok i download *.run file, what do i do with it?
<dimeotane> I've got myself stuck without graphical login... and root login only... anyone able to help me set my permissions correctly?
<dsquare> when i launch a game it launches in the "center" and puts half the display on each monitor. each monitor..
<slipstream3d> they stopped testing some of the older cards extensively like 20 driver versions ago - on windows they no longer show up as certified, even if they're certified for the new cards
<ntoll> I'm using edgy
<dsquare> please help
<linxeh> Lightenix: I dont think the newest ones support your card, so you'll have to use older ones
<zcat[1] > damn you nvidia, my card is _not_ 'legacy' .. I have to use a driver one version back from latest now..
<linxeh> zcat[1] : what card ?
<msc_lvr> im coming from mirc on windows to xchat on ubuntu (which i absolutely love btw) and was wondering if there was a way to specify these options to load at xchat startup :/dcc packetsize 4096, /fsend on, and /pdcc on
<socialdisorder> i've got a 7900gt and all i want is to run 3d desktop and at the correct res!!
<dimeotane> when i try to login under my user it says "unable to cd to /home/dimeotane
<zcat[1] > can't remember.. but the most recent driver says it's no longer supported. MX440 or something?
<zcat[1] > GeForce FX 5200
<dimeotane> what should my permissions be set to for /home and /home/dimeotane
<linxeh> zcat[1] : yes, legacy. old. finito. consumer hardware is designed with a 2 year life time, and the mx440 came out what, 4 years ago ?
<mindstate> anyone know of a 3g2 player for ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > fx5200 sorry..
<zcat[1] > It's running beryl sweet as.
<royel> dimeotane: have you used this user before?
<linxeh> 440mx came out 5 years ago! :)
<reportingsjr> how do I view how much cpu every running process is taking up?
<linxeh> zcat[1] : not bad, my 6600gt doesnt run beryl that well at all
<linxeh> but then beryl is buggy as hell
<zcat[1] > nono.. that's my other computer
<dimeotane> royel: yea.. it was just fine then I tried to fix another error by doing a $sudo chmod 644 /home/dimeotane.... then I couldnt' even login again
<giangy> reportingsjr: using 'top'?
<reportingsjr> top?
<reportingsjr> Please explain in detail, I've never used ubuntu before...
<zcat[1] > I had to change the config.. it was locking up all the time before. using copy instead of textures was the problem iirc.
<royel> dimeotane: you have another user with sudo priviledges, or root?
<giangy> reportingsjr: open the terminal and type top
<reportingsjr> k
<reportingsjr> ok* thank you
<dimeotane> royel: yea I'm logged in under root in the terminal right now
<NixNewb> okay, what should i do if my toolbar and stuff freezes up?
<llol> anyone have any experience on setting RAID driver up with ubuntu?
<llol> i mean drive's
<atlantia> marrrhragg
<atlantia> :D
<Soccer5555> i need help on determining the location of my printer
<royel> dimeotane: try: chown dimeotane:dimeotane /home/dimeotane
<dimeotane> royel: so if I messed it up by a chmod 644 /home/dimeotane  what should I chmod it back to ?
<lightcap> is there an RSS feed for USNs? I don't like the wiki format for keeping up to date...
<dimeotane> k will do
<zcat[1] > I've seen aero on the same spec hardware (might have been slightly better) and this desktop is definately smoother..
<dsquare> Soccer5555, try printing something and listen for where the sound comes from! ;)
<Soccer5555> not that
<NixNewb> okay my gnome froze on me
<Soccer5555> i mean for setup
<NixNewb> how can i restart it?
<NixNewb> or the tooblars and stuff
<Soccer5555> it asks for the location
<dsquare> how do i make full screen apps go in the middle of my two screens please? it splits the screen on my dual head config..
<atlantia> so... nvidia-settings used to allow me to configure the twinview stuff... i just bought a 20.1 monitor for my Laptop, and want an easy way to switch back and forth between twin view etc.
<Soccer5555> and its not working the configuring im doing
<dsquare> how do i make full screen apps go on one screen instead of  the middle of my two screens please? it splits the screen on my dual head config..
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> Hi
<royel> dimeotane: 644 should be ok
<zcat[1] > dsquare, probably use xinerama instead of the build-in dual-head stuff. nvidia card?
<est_> hi
<dsquare> zcat[1] , ATI, im used mergedFB
<MybEvil_> How do I know what to select for the "swap" thing when i'm partition-ing?
<dimeotane> royel: says there's no user with that name... oh now the problem I was trying to fix was the /home/.dmrc file.. I did a chmod 644 on that
<reportingsjr> How do I install LAMP?
<Lightenix> regarding to this page: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9631/README/README.txt GF3 Ti200 is still supported in driver 9631(which i have currently installed)
<NixNewb> my toolbars on gnome crasehd, how can i fix it?
<atlantia> in nvidia-settings... it says "this space reserved for twin-view support"... it used to allow me to change the settings for dual monitors.. any advice?
<royel> dimeotane: was this user you've broke a sudo user?
<slipstream3d> what is the gnome/x-windows equivalent of 'sudo'?
<zcat[1] > dsquare, I don't really know.. I just clone mine to the Tv output so I can watch movies. Never really got proper dual-head working.
<reportingsjr> slipstream3d: administrator for windows
<slipstream3d> ...huh?
<reportingsjr> If you mean on the command line then you dont need to use a sudo command
<atlantia> slipstream3d, gksudo i believe is what you are looking for
<dsquare> zcat[1] , ok cool. i recomment the mergedfb technique it is very easy.. i tried two other methods which didn't work.. except for now i can't get my apps on one screen, they are split in the middle of two screens like i said.. frustrating
<slipstream3d> reportingsjr: x-windows not windows ;)
<reportingsjr> Oh, I thought it was like windows xp or something =
<royel> dimeotane: to put the original settings back on .dmrc .. do chmod 600
<reportingsjr> =\*
<zcat[1] > dsquare, yeah, I think that's like twinview, X sees it as one big screen though.
<reportingsjr> Maybe I shouldn't be answering questions :p
<dimeotane> k
<slipstream3d> atlantia: thanks, i was typing 'gtksudo' lol
<reportingsjr> what is "xorg"?
<mernil> This was funny :-) https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2007-February/msg01021.html
<zcat[1] > slipstream3d, xwindow not xwindows :-)
<atlantia> slipstream3d, heh
<Flannel> !xorg | reportingsjr
<ubotu> reportingsjr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<msc_lvr> can anyone help with xchat?
<reportingsjr> ohhh, thanky you
<mernil> with Eric on your side.. you'll rule the world!
<slipstream3d> Xorg is an implementation of the X Window System, it's basically the layer between the command prompt and the GUI programs you run. It lets programs create windows and whatnot.
<nfspeed99> how do i get into the /usr directory?
<tafadzwa> can anyone help me im trying to setup a home webserver
<nfspeed99> in terminal
<reportingsjr> !lamp | reportingsjr
<royel> nfspeed99: cd /usr
<mernil> But i like esr! i'm a gun nut as well
<zcat[1] > nfspeed99, cd /usr
<nfspeed99> i dont see it there
<tafadzwa> well i need the physical layout right now
<tafadzwa> if some has a mine
#ubuntu 2007-02-23
<nfspeed99> when i type dir i see dektop
<nfspeed99> and some other things
<Flannel> tafadzwa: what?  physical layout?
<nfspeed99> how do i go back down directories
<tafadzwa> yeah well im trying to figure out how i should set it up
<DM|> darkmatter are you there
<royel> nfspeed99: cd ..
<who_cares> When I try to start ejabberd I get this: "Kernel pid terminated (application_controller) ({application_start_failure,kernel,{shutdown,{kernel,start,[normal,[] ] }}})
<who_cares> "
<who_cares> anyone know how to fix that
<DM|> Anyone else find www.ubuntuforums.org gallery unable to reply or rate ?
<tafadzwa> This is all the hardware i have right now i have the pc i want to use a server with 6.10 server installed
<zcat[1] > nfspeed99, use / not \ .. and ls not dir. Other than that it's a lot like DOS
<tafadzwa> cable modem
<nfspeed99> oh dog
<nfspeed99> doh
<nfspeed99> i was doing cd..
<reportingsjr> how would I use apt get to install php5 binary or whatever I have to do?
<nfspeed99> heh no space
<dimeotane> still says "unable to cd to /home/dimeotane"
<nfspeed99> woudlnt work
<zcat[1] > cd <space> ..
<Flannel> tafadzwa: just one computer?
<tafadzwa> netgear wgr614 v6 and netgear ps695 v2 switch
<DM|> darkmatter are you there
<tafadzwa> then i have my destop and my laptop
<sephy> hey
<Raider1> Ok, dump question, whats the best place to download Ubuntu Server from, I'm in New York State in the US ... I've tried a bunch of mirrors off ubuntu.com and they all keep timing out
<nfspeed99> why ls instead of dir?
<royel> nfspeed99: try using ls ( EL ES ) instead of dir :)
<dimeotane> what should the permissions for /home be
<sephy> can someone help me with a problem?
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. alias cd..="cd .."
<moses> some howtos state that xgl can be installed by apting xgl-server, but there is no such packet. is this gone?
<tafadzwa> the wgr614 is a wireless router
<Raider1> er, dumb question
<royel> zcat[1] : lol, nice :)
<sephy> how do you install a .package file?
<Flannel> tafadzwa: Right.  Ok, so you connect your Ubuntu computer, you'll want to give it a static IP on your LAN, and then if you want to be able to access it from outside your house, you'll need to setup port forwarding
<blup2> hi
<zcat[1] > well, there's already an alias for dir :)
<reportingsjr> how do I download/install php5 binary with apt get or whatever it is?
<nfspeed99> they both work
<nfspeed99> dir and ls
<sephy> yo
<nfspeed99> but ls has some colors
<sephy> how do I install a .package file???
<tafadzwa> i have a dynamic ip, i want to run vhosts and use some kind of dynamic dns i have zoneedit but im a little confused
<Flannel> nfspeed99: that's just what the command is.  "ls" is LiSt, and actually, 'dir' maps to ls
<zcat[1] > "linux is not windows" !!
<royel> nfspeed99: you can't have the toys if your gonna use MS commands :)
<agnostic> deeply!
<nfspeed99> ha
<tafadzwa> i want the server on a different subnet than my desktop and laptop which will be on the wireless router
<reportingsjr> how do I download/install php5 binary with apt get or whatever it is?
<mindstate> i keep getting this error when using apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113/ ..can someone help?
<Flannel> tafadzwa: right.  You'll need some sort of dynamic DNS, but theyre mostly pretty trivial to setup.
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> IM HAVING PROBLEMS UPDATING JAVA
<nfspeed99> just wondering why since they both worked
<nfspeed99> but thats cool...ill use ls
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> i just type no
<nfspeed99> =)
<Flannel> reportingsjr: php5
<reportingsjr> so just apt get -php5?
<Flannel> reportingsjr: If you want it with apache, you need to also install the apache module: libapache2-mod-php5
<Flannel> reportingsjr: no, just "php5" no -
<Flannel> reportingsjr: sudo apt-get install php5
<tafadzwa> im so confused right now
<reportingsjr> oh
<reportingsjr> so
<dimeotane> what should I chmod the /home directory to?
<bruenig> dimeotane, 755
<dimeotane> k
<reportingsjr> If I did apt get install libapache2-mod-php5 it would install apache and php5?
<sephy> can someone answer my question???
<tafadzwa> should i use the switch or just put everything on wireless router?
<zcat[1] > apt-get install ubuntu-lamp  # Yay seveas!
<sephy> or chat to me private about it
<Flannel> reportingsjr: it'd ... no.
<mindstate> be patient sephy
<royel> dimeotane: personally I would do 700, but thats me
<sephy> sorry
<cchance> Where can i get vmware os'es? Like windows
<Flannel> reportingsjr: it'd install some pieces of apache, and pieces of php.  That page covers it all, gives all the commands oyu'll need
<lightcap> oh good there's a ticket to add rss feeds to the USN page
<zcat[1] >  .package ?!!
<sephy> yes
<zcat[1] > errr....
<yomm> !xdpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdpm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sephy> I have downloaded a .package file and I dont know what to do with it
<yomm> !xdmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddude> join #filezilla
<sephy> I am a Windows user
<mindstate> a .package file?
<yomm> guys help me here :)
<sephy> mainly
<mindstate> sephy: or a .deb file?
<sephy> nope
<bruenig> sephy, you ./whatever.package it
<ddude> does filezilla have an silent mode to upload files?
<sephy> it is a .package file
<zcat[1] > sephy, use synaptic .. what's the program you wanted?
<dimeotane> and the permissions on my users directory should be chmod to?
<magic_ninja> what are they ubuntu printer drivers
<Raider1> Curious .. Which version of gcc does Ubuntu 6.06 Server come with ?? Is there a link to a list of versions for common software that comes with it ?
<Flannel> sephy, zcat[1] , mindstate, package files are from Autopackage.  sephy, what program are you wanting to install?
<nfspeed99> how do i go out if i type man updatedb?
<Flannel> Raider1: packages.ubuntu.com and you can look it all up ;)
<nfspeed99> once i get to the end
<Raider1> Sweet, thanks
<atlantia> does anyone know why nvidia-settings would not have any twinview options anymore?
<zcat[1] > ubuntu isn't windows. We generally try and avoid downloading random stuff off webpages and stick with the repos where possible.
<magic_ninja> !cups
<sephy> it is a MMORPG I downloaded for linux
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mindstate> Flannel: never knew about those im going to check that out
<mindstate> thanks
<yomm> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Flannel> sephy: usually one doesn't download the packages manually, the package manager (synaptic, and others) wil ldownload and install autmatically
<sephy> and thats the file I got
<magic_ninja> sephy what game
<sephy> cant remember
<socialdisorder> i keep getting an error saying no screens found what do i do?
<sephy> the file is called ember-0.4.1
<royel> dimeotane: when you setup new users, the permissions should already be set to a usuable state..
<bruenig> sephy, if I read correctly, you can just double click it and it will install the autopackage software then install that particular package
<reportingsjr> sorry flannel or whoever
<sephy> it tries to open it in a text editor
<reportingsjr> That was a horrible noise!
<sephy> and says sorry cannot open file
<who_cares> where can I get the file list for the eject package?
<Raider1> Man, makes me feel like an idiot looking at all this, been so long since I've dont anything remotely related to the admin side of a linux
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> So, yesterday, I was having a dream.
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> And it was a freaking cool dream, too. I was on the run from an evil queen and these dragon-rider dudes were helping me, but they kept getting captured, until it's just me and the old leader, who's dying. So, leader starts to tell me The Secrets of the Dragons, in hopes that I'll take over for him.
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> Just as I'm leaning in close to hear his last, dying words...
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> MREEP MREEP MREEP MREEP
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> Alarm clock.
<Alonea> ok, I edit my menu.lst file, then so sudo update-grub, but when I go back to the menu.lst, it went back to how it was before. I am using Kubuntu.
<bruenig> sephy, you need to make it executable, chmod +x whatever.package
<sephy> cannot auto detect the coding
<Alonea> (also, I am doing sudo vim menu.lst to get into file)
<Alonea> why wont the changes stick?
<sephy> huh?
<mindstate> i keep getting this error when using apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113/ ..can someone help?
<Raider1> Flannel, Are you very proficient with Ubuntu ?
<reportingsjr> whats the command for apt get to install apach2 and php5?
<bruenig> sephy, open a terminal, then do chmod +x whatever.package (replace whatever with whatever it is)
<Flannel> reportingsjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   follow those isntructions
<sephy> kk
<dimeotane> WTF.. all I did was chmod my directory to 644 and now it won't let me log in even though I chmod it back to 755
<Flannel> reportingsjr: not the mysql ones, if you don't want to install mysql
<SoulPropagatio1> My wireless keeps randomly dying (ndiswrapperred) -- when I run a ping it gives Network Unreachable, ifdown says SIOCDELRT: No such process, ifup (before ifdowning) says Interface Already Configured. What can I do?
<SoulPropagatio1> !offtopic | IPODS_OWN_ZUNES
<ubotu> IPODS_OWN_ZUNES: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reportingsjr> I dont think I will, the mysql qasnt working for me either
<mulder_> what's the inittab equivalent in ubuntu?
<orangefly> can anyone help get a wireless card working....???....
<smoenux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orangefly> i jave ndswrapper....
<agnostic> mulder, /etc/event.d
<cchance> ????????????Can i install windows 98 on vmware player???????????
<Alonea> also, yes, I did do :wq after I was done editing the file.
<SoulPropagatio1> orangefly: what happens when you run ndiswrapper -l
<mulder_> agnostic: cheers
<toulouse> hey guys,i plan to install mac os x with PearPC on my ubuntu box, and i'm down to the part where i get the iso, i cant seem to get the cd rom to mount
<reportingsjr> libapache2-mod-php5 is that right?
<mindstate> cchance: why wouldnt you be able?
<b0r15> I have trouble installing proftpd
<CapaH> What can I use to *create* PDFs ?
<cchance> mindstate, i duno, i havent used this before
<toulouse> can vmware do mac os x?
<SoulPropagatio1> toulouse: Why not get an x86 version
<Flannel> reportingsjr: read that page.  It gives copy/paste instructions
<orangefly> actually i guess i still need the drivers....new install....
<mindstate> cchance: i believe you can
<tafadzwa> ok if and some with a little experince help me in private
<tafadzwa> ?
<maxxism> toulouse no
<orangefly> i couldn't get it lat install though....
<b0r15> I run the cmd sudo apt-get install proftpd but it says:
<sephy> it says cannot access file
<bruenig> !pm | tafadzwa
<ubotu> tafadzwa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<tafadzwa> Im confused router, switch, cable modem
<zcat[1] > CapaH, Openoffice.org
<dimeotane> What should I do:  when I try to login under terminal it says it "unable to CD to '/home/dimeotane'
<Raider1> Anyone here really proficient with Ubuntu Server that wouldn't mind if I PM them ?? I've got some questions and I don't really want to flood the channel with it, I've virtually no experience with the administrative side of linux
<sephy> it is on the desktop
<mindstate> toulouse: check this out http://www.osx86project.org/
<cchance> mindstate, wouldent happen to know how or where i could get a *good* walkthrough would you?
<toulouse> SoulPropagtiol: i have the legit cd for the ppc version and i dont wanna rip off apple
<zigzag71> hello
<sephy> do I have to add the directory as well?
<zigzag71> how is everyone
<bruenig> sephy, do "cd Desktop && chmod +x whatever.package" cd changes directory
<b0r15> E: couldn't find package proftpd
<mindstate> cchance: the vmware help file is pretty good
<slipstream3d> Where do I put a command I want run every time the system boots, but before login?
<sephy> kk
<bruenig> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<who_cares> who was trying to install apache/php?
<zcat[1] > slipstream3d, /etc/init.d/bootmish.sh I think
<who_cares> I have the command for that
<bruenig> b0ri5, do you have the universe repo enabled and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<b0r15> how do I install proftpd server?
<zcat[1] > err bootmisc.sh rather
<dimeotane> killall X
<dimeotane> oops
<slipstream3d> those commands are run as "root", right?
<sephy> its still not working
<SoulPropagatio1> b0r15: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<bruenig> sephy, after you do that, you should be able to click on it
<socialdisorder> well i've really messed it up so having to reinstall now!
<zcat[1] > slipstream3d, by default. If you want them to run as another user, su them.
<SoulPropagatio1> My wireless keeps randomly dying (ndiswrapperred) -- when I run a ping it gives Network Unreachable, ifdown says SIOCDELRT: No such process, ifup (before ifdowning) says Interface Already Configured. What can I do?
<tafadzwa> hey how come with my cable modem is plugged in to router and i am downloading torrents i cant surf the web (really slow)  but when cable modem is pluged to swtich and router in to switch everything is fine
<slipstream3d> No, that's excellent, I need it to run as root (the program then assumes its own group/user)
<sephy> it is in /home/sephy/desktop
<tafadzwa> iwhen*
<b0r15> how do I install ftp server???
<zcat[1] > slipstream3d, eg su - zcat -c "command_to_run_as_me"
<mjr> SoulPropagatio1, find out if your wireless has a native driver...
<tafadzwa> just out of curiosity?
<zcat[1] > slipstream3d, cool
<bruenig> b0r15, answer the questions I asked you
<SoulPropagatio1> mjr, it doesn't
<bruenig> sephy, you mean /home/sephy/Desktop right
<dimeotane> I totally need help here:   when I try to login under terminal it says it "unable to CD to '/home/dimeotane'  and all i did for this to happen was chmod the /home directory to 644 and then back to 755
<Kaso> How come im getting "import gtk  ImportError: No module named gtk" When i have python-gtk2 and 1.2 and the dev package of it ?
<sephy> yeah
<sephy> you are rght
<cchance> While starting a virtural machine in vmware i get the error that vmmon is not avtive. Whats this and how do i fix
<orangefly> anyone know where to get linux drivers for a broadcom card....their site says page not found
<bruenig> sephy, what does ls -l whatever.package say
<Waswat> hey all
<sephy> when I do the cd it says bash: CD Desktop: no such file or directory
<bruenig> sephy, cd not CD
<sephy> yeah
<sephy> cd
<dmb062082> anyone here use istanbul and have it record a blank/blank screen?
<bruenig> sephy, do cd ~/Desktop
<linxeh> sephy: cd $HOME/Desktop
<Waswat> does anyone know how i install ubuntu with the sudo command that helps me out with the x server error?
* bruenig 's command wins
<Waswat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slipstream3d> command wars!
<linxeh> bruenig: not all keyboards have a ~
<Raider1> Ubuntu 6.06 Server (AMD64 Version) - Has anyone run this on the CPU - Opteron 64Bit Dual Core - Santa Ana Cores - 2Ghz - 1MB L2 Cache per core
<sephy> o such file or directory
<Waswat> what do i have to do after that?
<zcat[1] > sephy, pwd
<skyfish> Hi all, is anyone here good with scripts?
<bruenig> sephy, copy and paste it exactly, capitalization is important
<sephy> pwd?
<zcat[1] > type 'pwd'
<bzbb> I'm having filesharing problems
<zcat[1] > that will tell you where you are now
<bzbb> I can't manage to mount any shares
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> pwd
<linxeh> sephy: pwd is a command (Print Working Directory)
<bruenig> but the wd shouldn't matter
<b0r15> This doesn't make ANY sense. I run "sudo apt-get install proftpd", and gives me : Couldn't find packege proftpd
<linxeh> bruenig: it will if he misses off $HOME or ~
<zcat[1] > bruenig, it matters if he's already in /home/sephy/Desktop :)
<orangefly> anyone know where to get linux drivers for a broadcom wireless card....???....their site says page not found
<Waswat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<<< anyone knows what i have to do after i used that command and gone through the wizard?
<bruenig> zcat[1] , not if he did cd ~/Desktop would it
<bzbb> when I try NFS, I get permission denied, and when I try SMB, I get ERRnosuchshare
<sephy> working directory is: /home/sephy
<bruenig> sephy, do "cd Desktop"
<belyle> ls
<linxeh> sephy: do you have a GUI installed ?
<sephy> yes
<SoulPropagatio1> My wireless keeps randomly dying (ndiswrapperred) -- when I run a ping it gives Network Unreachable, ifdown says SIOCDELRT: No such process, ifup (before ifdowning) says Interface Already Configured. What can I do?
<tat> where does the source files go when i use apt-get source <package>?
<linxeh> Waswat: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zcat[1] > sephy, cd Desktop or cd ~/Desktop (capital D on Desktop)
<cchance> While starting a virtural machine in vmware i get the error that vmmon is not avtive. Whats this and how do i fix
<dimeotane> when I switch to f7 I can't do a graphical login under root.. so I think I need to make a new user in the terminal?
<sephy> right
<who_cares> b0r15: run "apt-cache search proftpd"
<sephy> I am in desktop
<who_cares> then install the one you wan
<bruenig> sephy, copy and paste that command "cd Desktop"
<who_cares> want*
<skyfish> Waswat: what sort of error are you getting/
<zcat[1] > sephy, no, you're in Desktop.. desktop is a different directory.
<Waswat> linxeh, it didn't work, it said something about that the stopping worked but the starting failed
<b0r15> dude my computer is messed up. I will reply later. sorry
<sephy> I am now in home/sephy/Desktop
<Ropechoborra> Hi, im using the command cat Chat\ El\ Sitio\ ppal-* | grep "some frase" how can i do to print the file name in wich appear the results of the cat ?
<bruenig> sephy, ok good, now do "chmod +x whatever.package" replace whatever with what it is
<linxeh> Waswat: you might need to reboot, install kernel module packages, or alsorts of things. are you trying to use the nvidia-glx driver by any chance ?
<Waswat> i'm getting that x server error, here's a picture:
<Waswat> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6456/img2120qj2.jpg
<b0r15> somethings wrong, the text in this program is going crazy. I will reboot.
<linxeh> Waswat: you need to scroll down to show the rest of the error
<sephy> I think it worked
<SpudDogg> Is there a GOOD tutorial online that explains how to rip DVDs to XviD using the command line?
<Waswat> i'm trying to use the vesa driver, as recommended in the dutch forum
<zcat[1] > yay, copying's finished.. now I can fix up /etc/fstab and (hopefully) boot off my nice new ext3 filesystem
<bruenig> sephy, ok now double click on it
<sephy> it asked me if I want to run the app
<linxeh> Waswat: you might need to configure grub/lilo to boot into a framebuffer console
<sephy> it is an executable text file
<bruenig> sephy, choose just "Run"
<Waswat> because i have a ati radeon :/
<skyfish> Waswat: or you can go to /var/log/X11.conf
<linxeh> Waswat: noooo not vesa
<Waswat> wow, i've got no idea how to do that stuff :o
<sinnadyr> Go for Windows Vista my friends.. Apparently, it seemes to be the best operating system there is :D So quit this linux-jibberish and vote Microsoft!
<skyfish> Waswat: or something like that ^^ it showed me my errors ^^
<linxeh> Waswat: I've got a radeon in this box. just use the ati driver for now
<Waswat> which one should i use?
<b0r15> sorry for that. What command should I use for proftpd?
<Waswat> even for an x850xt?
<Xzenome> Anyone got any ideas how I could take the icons from Bluecurve and use them with the human theme?
<skyfish> Waswat: which card have you got and do you use lot's of 3D stuff?
<linxeh> Waswat: or possibly the "radeon" driver. later you can try the fglrx driver if you want accelerated gfx
* bruenig wonders if b0r15 actually wants help or not
<linxeh> Waswat: I'm using an M300, whcih is an x300
<linxeh> I'll have a look at your card though hang on
<Waswat> i aye, planning to use some 3d stuff ^^
<SpudDogg> Could someone here help me out with how to rip DVDs to .AVIs using the command line?
<Waswat> on ubuntu atleast, but first i gotta install it :/
<sephy> right
<sephy> it didnt do anything
<b0r15> Look, I need help but the computer froze, and Konversation printed out text like crazy. I don't know what just happened.
<skyfish> Waswat: the ati drivers didn't work for me so I had to use fglrx
<Xzenome> SpudDogg, are you insane, rip a DVD to avi, you won't have any space left on your hard drive.
<bzbb> sudo mount 192.168.2.13:/media/hda1/ /media/fraxinus/
<bzbb> mount: 192.168.2.13:/media/hda1/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<bruenig> sephy, well then the package is a piece of crap or you didn't follow something because if it is executable it should work
<Waswat> is that on the list skyfish
<Waswat> ?
<linxeh> Waswat: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-265817.html
<SpudDogg> Xzenome, drive space is not an issue for me ;)
<skyfish> Waswat: which list?
<sephy> ok
<slipstream3d> Xzenome: why wouldn't he?
<dmb062082> dvd compliant mpeg to avi reduces file size dude
<dmb062082> xvid that is
<royel> bzbb: try prefacing //192. etc...
<Waswat> ooh
<linxeh> Waswat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2007697
<slipstream3d> "avi" is just a container, you can use whatever codec you want, and there are many super-efficient codecs like xvid, dvix, h.264...
<Waswat> the list i get after using the command to reconfigure the xserver-xorg
<dmb062082> yup yup xvid = god
<royel> bzbb: in fact, sudo mount 192.168.2.13:/media/hda1/ /media/fraxinus/
<unop> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Waswat> thanks linxeh, i'll check it out right now ^_^
<b0r15> now, I think you told me to run "sudo apt-chache install proftpd"?
<skyfish> Waswat: I can't remember ^^;; but you can also edit xorg manually
<who_cares> no
<unop> b0r15,  sudo aptitude install proftpd
<slipstream3d> That all being said, I haven't the foggiest idea how to do DVD ripping on Linux ;)
<SpudDogg> dmb062082, how do you rip your movies?
<royel> bzbb: in fact, sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.13:/media/hda1/ /media/fraxinus/ is probably more like what your trying to do.
<marcos> g
<who_cares> it's "apt-cache search proftpd"
<b0r15> error:
<dmb062082> spudDogg i have not ripped a movie in ages i just download heh
<b0r15> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "proftpd"
<b0r15> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<b0r15> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<b0r15> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<bzbb> royel, nope, I'm trying to use NFS
<kei-kun41> chat.com
<dmb062082> but usually spuddogg i used dvdshrink
<unop> !paste | b0r15
<ubotu> b0r15: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skyfish> I'm using fglrx driver because the opensource ones didn't work for me
<agnostic> <slipstream3d>, try K3B
<koiron> can anyone tell me how safe it is to resize my windows ntfs partition when installing ubuntu?
<royel> bzbb: ah, you still need to use //192. if its a network share
<SpudDogg> dmb062082, dvdshrink in linux?
<dmb062082> yes spud
<skyfish> To log in to XGL without the white screen
<unop> b0r15,  who_cares has you sussed :)
<who_cares> b0r15: run "sudo apt-get update" then
<skyfish> I need to type 1 line of code into the terminal
<belyle> koiron: i haven't had much luck resizing ntfs
<skyfish> is there a way to get this code typed in automatically?
<bzbb> royel: sudo mount -t nfs //192.168.2.13:/media/hda1/ /media/fraxinus
<bzbb> mount: can't get address for //192.168.2.13
<b0r15> g2g
<slipstream3d> Hmm, perhaps I will, but right now I'm trying to beat Squid into my startup scripts :D
<belyle> koiron: but as long as you have your data backed up, you can give it a shot
<unop> skyfish,  use an alias or function as a shortcut if you are lazy :)
<skyfish> unop: hehe, how do I do that?
<SpudDogg> dmb062082, I assume you ran that via wine?
<royel> bzbb: that looks better, you may need sudo mount -t nfs -o username=xxx as well..
<Xzenome> SpudDogg, http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/287
<skyfish> unop: the problem is that the white screen is a hit or miss
<Waswat> holy crap that's so complicated XD
<bzbb> royel, not for NFS
<dmb062082> yes i ran in xover office and used the linux native dvdshrink
<bzbb> the -o syntax is not supported
<koiron> belyle: hmm so if it fails, what are my other options?  delete the partition entirely and redo them accordingly?
<unop> skyfish,  alias im_lazy='this here is one really long command i really cant be asked to type out everytime'
<royel> bzbb: wasn't sure, I dont use it myself
<Trackilizer> Hey everyone, hope you can help me. I now have a dual-screen setup using twinview but since making some changes to the xorg.conf file i can't seem to be able to play any 3D games like nexuiz anymore, what is it i have to change in the xorg.conf file so that i can play games again?
<dmb062082> there is a linux native version around somewhere ive used it.. dvdshrink that is
<skyfish> unop: if the white screen is there already I need to logout/in and hope it's not there before I can type anything into the terminal
<SpudDogg> Xzenome, thanks, but I tried that method...it's very slow
<unop> skyfish,  what whitescreen is this?
<skyfish> unop: XGL and Beryl T______T
<unop> skyfish,  ahh, =) no idea about those bloatware :)
<toulouse> hey guys, how can i force a cd to mount
<belyle> koiron: that is an option, yes. You can also find and use the gparted live cd to resize and repartition
<toulouse> it doesnt seem to want to
<linxeh> Xzenome: errr.... <Xzenome> SpudDogg, are you insane, rip a DVD to avi, you won't have any space left on your hard drive. ?????
<belyle> koiron: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bzbb> royel, when I try to use smb, I get 7009: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<skyfish> unop: xD but I'll give the alias a shot, so I type alias im_lazy='code'
<bzbb> even though I've got the sharename right
<skyfish> unop: and next time I just type im_lazy and that should work?
<royel> bzbb: obviously it's not a samba share then
<koiron> thanks belyle
<bzbb> I have it shared both ways
<toulouse> guys, how do i make a cd mount even if it doesnt want to
<royel> bzbb: you said it was using NFS
<linxeh> Xzenome: even without recompressing, a typical $100 hard drive can store around 40 full length movies
<bzbb> I have it shared with both
<unop> skyfish,  yes, if you're code takes no arguments -- if you want the alias to last -- put the line in ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_aliases
<royel> bzbb: you have to set up one or the other first.. there not there automatically
<bzbb> yes, I set both up
<Xzenome> linxeh, I meant uncompressed AVIs
<mindstate> hey i need some help with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113/ when using apt-get..anyone?
<skyfish> unop: kk, I'll go try it out
<matason> I know I can't change my username right? So I create a new user, mv everything from my current home folder into the new users home folder and carry on as normal?
<Xzenome> Where does ubuntu store the files for themes?
<matason> Also add the new username to the same groups that I belong to now - is there anything else I would need to do?
<belyle> has anyone here had luck tri-booting xp, vista, and ubuntu?  I'd like to try, but am afraid if GRUB screws up my mbr I'll lose both windows installs.  Do you know if there is an easy way to recover the vista boot sector like there is in xp?
<linxeh> Xzenome: well that would be ridiculous; avi is just a container format for any kind of data. the most likely thing a ripper would do is put mpeg2 frames from the dvd straight into the avi
<unop> matason,  you can change your username sure -- it requires you edit the /etc/passwd file tho (which i dont recommend generally unless you know what you are doing)
<linxeh> Xzenome: it would take ages too :)
<royel> bzbb: what are you connecting to? another linux box?
<bzbb> yeah
<SpudDogg> belyle, if you install ubuntu last, grub will keep the MBR intact
<bzbb> I have 2 linux boxes
<royel> bzbb: an you set up Samba on that machine?
<bzbb> right
<matason> unop: Oh really? I didn't think it was possible
<zcat[1] > unop, passwd and shadow and rename the home directory and probably a few other things...
<SPACE_NINJA> Why is ubuntu so popular?
<royel> bzbb: first off, the //192.168.x.x/media/hda1 does not look like a samba share to me, unless you just used wierd names..
<koiron> belyle: gparted -- whats the chances it'll fail too? :D
<Incompetnce> hi guys. is there a better channel to be in for support questions or should i ask away here?
<Xzenome> linxeh, I'm the kind of person that captures from a web cam to uncompressed (or badly compressed) AVI for a few hours and then wonders why my hard drive is full.
<belyle> SpuddDogg: I know that's the theory, but I've had grub fail several times with just xp.  Where I can't boot either OS
<unop> matason,  linux/unix (and even windows) identify you by a user and group ID (every user has a unique one) if you maintain the same IDs, you can change details such as username, homedir, etc and carry on as normal
<mindstate> hey i need some help with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113/ when using apt-get..anyone? its really annoying
<bzbb> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=john,password=**** //192.168.2.13/music /media/fraxinus
<mrpoundsign> SPACE_NINJA: that's not an easy question to answer.  :)  For me, I like it because a lot of it Just Works....
<mrpoundsign> SPACE_NINJA: while still giving you tools to fix the stuff that doesn't
<bzbb> I'm trying to pastebin the relavent bit of my smbd.conf, but pastebin is being slow
<belyle> koiron: I think it's pretty solid.  I haven't used it myself (I prefer to just start fresh, as it were), but I have read much more positive than bad about it on the forums
<royel> bzbb: that should work, if all else is correct.. did you do: sudo apt-get install smbfs on your client?
<matason> unop: Thanks a lot - that'll be easier that setting up a new user and transfering everything
<mrpoundsign> SPACE_NINJA: for example, I need httpd/2.2.4 with php 5.2.1 and a newer subversion.  that's about all the customization I need to worry about.
<bzbb> yes
<Xzenome> So, does anyone know where Ubuntu stores the theme files?
<royel> bzbb: well, did it not mount?
<bzbb> it doesn't mount
<bzbb> errnoshare
<koiron> cool thanks belyle
<unop> matason,  you'll also need to edit /etc/shadow to change username .. be very careful when editing these files
<belyle> is there an easy-ish way to make sure GRUB will install properly in the presence of raid and/or sata drives?  The problem I have is that I'm running 2 ide, 1 raid and 1 sata drive in my system and for some reason GRUB never installs correctly
<Sisodiya> I have installed windows XP on my pc..but i can not access drives of XP through UBUNTU...please help me...my 1 partition is NTFS & other is FAT32
<AMD-> i have a little problem i would like to fix
<SPACE_NINJA> ok
<unop> zcat[1] ,  you shouldnt need to rename homedir .. it ought to work with the same userID
<Yuffster> Hey guys, what's the simplest way to find the BusID of my NVIDIA card?  Its sys path is: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:0a.0
<Yuffster> (For xorg.conf)
<zcat[1] > unop, yeah, but if your user is unop you don't want your ~ to be /home/somethingelse
<Sisodiya> I have installed windows XP on my pc..but i can not access drives of XP through UBUNTU...please help me...my 1 partition is NTFS & other is FAT32....please help me..
<royel> bzbb: your user an password is for the samba user you set up on the server/share machine.. not an actual user on that machine
<MukiEX-da> Has anyone made a deb for gnome with the Linus patches?
<matason> unop: No problem - hehe I do it at my own risk - I wouldn't come back whining if it I mess it up :)
<frying_fish> Yuffster: lspci will give it
<Sisodiya> Please help me...I have installed windows XP on my pc..but i can not access drives of XP through UBUNTU...please help me...my 1 partition is NTFS & other is FAT32
<Yuffster> Thanks!
<bzbb> how do I setup the SMB user?
<frying_fish> easiest to read it from there.
<AMD-> some time i cant make a file on folder i have to open a terminal and type sudo nautilus .then navigate to the file
<royel> bzbb: preface comments to me with my name if you dont mind..
<Yuffster> (Couldn't remember the command for the life of me.)
<MukiEX-da> I'm afraid to ask in #gnome 'cause I'm not sure how they feel about it
<bzbb> royel, sorry
<tom47> !ask > Incompetnce
<royel> bzbb: ty
<mkdelta> Hello, I'm trying to install xwinwrap and I need libc6 (>= 2.4-1) anybody know a repo where I can get it?
<royel> bzbb: is it an actual server box, or another desktop setup?
<unop> zcat[1] ,  true .. but there's a reason ~ was invented :)
<Sisodiya> I have installed windows XP on my pc..but i can not access drives of XP through UBUNTU...please help me...my 1 partition is NTFS & other is FAT32
<Sisodiya> please help me.........I have installed windows XP on my pc..but i can not access drives of XP through UBUNTU...please help me...my 1 partition is NTFS & other is FAT32
<bzbb> royel, 2 desktops
<Incompetnce> I would like to install a program called gnofract4d, but i dont know how. a search for it in synaptic package manager gives no results
<bzbb> royel, I have sshd setup on both, though
<zcat[1] > unop, biggest problem I've had renaming users is that things like the username and ~ often get hardcoded into config files.
<ilya_yakubovich> hey, does anyone know how to recover from the UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME bluescreen in Windows (happens after partitioning and replacing boot manager with grub)?
<zcat[1] > unop, which means that making a nre user and copying all the files over is just as hard as renaming a user. You still have to fix the config anyhow.
<belyle> sisodiya: the way to get help is not flooding the channel
<zcat[1] > *new
<mindstate> hey i need some help with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113/ when using apt-get..anyone? its really annoying
<unop> zcat[1] ,  that's definitely badly written software then (written by clueless windows VB programmers, perhaps) :)
<Incompetnce> i downloaded something with the file extension tar.gz extension. but i dont know how to make it work. im new to this linux thang
<Yuffster> How do I get a "valid" format for xorg out of 02:0a.0?
<zcat[1] > unop, I think firefox was one program that I had trouble with :)
<Sisodiya> ok sorry
<unop> !compile | Incompetnce
<ubotu> Incompetnce: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Xzenome> What is the best way to find a file by filename?
<Sisodiya> please help me
<Khem> How to remove kbuntu-desktop meta package
<linxeh> Xzenome: ah ;) sorry :)
<belyle> sisodiya: on the system menu, either under administration or preferences, there may be a "disks" icon
<unop> Xzenome,  find /path/to/search -name "*filename*"
<linxeh> Yuffster: cat /proc/pci
<linxeh> Xzenome: either find, or locate
<Xzenome> unop, thanks. Is it recursive?
<linxeh> yes
<unop> zcat[1] ,  firefox (well, there's a reason debian doesnt like it) :)
<zcat[1] > locate if it's been there overnight will be much faster.
<unop> Xzenome,  yes
<zcat[1] > damn iceweasels...
<royel> bzbb: try giving this a quick read, if you have any specific questions give me a shout, this should pretty much do what your wanting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<tom47> Incompetnce: seems you have probably downloaded a source code file ... did you get it from their website?
<Incompetnce> i did indeed.
<Sisodiya> BELYLE: I can saw the drive but I cant saw the data of that drives..how can I saw the data of windows XP's drives..
<belyle> sisodiya: you can set a mount point and mount the drive to a folder using that utility.
<zcat[1] > !b-e | Incompetnce
<ubotu> Incompetnce: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Yuffster> Hm, maybe I'm doing this wrong...] 
<Yuffster> What's the easiest way to get my widescreen LCD working?  I have two video cards (an onboard and an NVIDIA I set up), and so I think it's making xorg.conf unhappy when I try to do a reconfigure.
<gavintlgold> hi, my friend just installed beryl and now the ubuntu splash screen takes a really long time to go away. I fixed this problem myself already, but can't remember now. (i asked the beryl people, but no one is answering)
<apocalypse> will installing kde libs adn using a few kde programs slow down my computer? ( i'm using xubuntu because there's only 300 mb of RAM)
<Sisodiya> belyle: please explain me in detail...I m new tu linux
<belyle> sisodiya: for some reason, it doesn't show up on my menus, so I can't walk you through it exactly, but you'll need to tell the utility a folder to mount the disk to, the activate the partition/disk in the utility.  YOu should be able to see it then.  If that doesn't work, search the forums for the command line way to do it and make it permanent
<krbrz> is it possible to set up different languages on ubuntu? ... i mean, i want userX's interface in english and userY's in french, is it possible without having to change it @ "Options" at the login screen
<Frogzoo> apocalypse: might use a bit more ram is all
<Yuffster> Reconfigure automatically gets all the monitor settings, but it's the other settings I'm having trouble with.
<DjBrix> hi guys
<Yuffster> I guess I could just copy and paste the monitor section into the backup xorg.conf.
<DjBrix> need help here can i get some?
<apocalypse> Frogzoo: you don't happen to knwo a good xfce program kind of like smb4k do ya?
<Frogzoo> DjBrix: we don't know what your problem is...
<Frogzoo> apocalypse: nope, soz
<piro_> does anyone here use nxserver from nomachines for remote desktop?
<Incompetnce> its not appearing in the packages list
<linxeh> piro_: yes, well I did
<belyle> sidodiya: sorry to leave you hanging, but I gotta run.  Check the forums and/or the wiki for the answer.  It's a very common question.
<unop> apocalypse,  you could ask about this in #xubuntu
<DjBrix> i try to use the command apt-get install courier-authdaemon    and i get Package courier-authdaemon has instalation candidate
<arnor> hello World!
<linxeh> piro_: then they changed their licencing, and my "lifetime" licence no longer works
<tom47> Incompetnce: just looking at that site there are no debian/ubuntu  package created yet
<arnor> qqn connatrait-il un moyen simple de rparer sa distro Ubuntu?
<unop> !fr | arnor
<ubotu> arnor: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<arnor> j'ai perdu mon gestionnaire de m..j. et c'est la merde
<tom47> !fr > arnor
<gavintlgold> ok guys, found it byebye
<Incompetnce> as a beginner is it better, then to avoid compiling from source code until i know a bit more then?
<DjBrix> help -> i try to use the command apt-get install courier-authdaemon    and i get Package courier-authdaemon has instalation candidate
<linxeh> Incompetnce: generally yes
<linxeh> Incompetnce: though it is a useful skill to know, it can get quite messy
<piro_> linxeh: they have a free one now, not sure if you knew that 2users/connection
<piro_> fti
<Trackilizer> Hi. Just wanted to ask what the command is to reconfigure X from the command line? using bitchx right now.
<linxeh> piro_: well there is freenx too. I've paid for a licence to a better version I can't use though :)
<unop> DjBrix,  ensure you have all the ubuntu !repositories enabled and try this again
<toulouse> if i install another linux, do i need to make a seperate swap space???
<unop> !fixres > Trackilizer
<DjBrix> unop im totaly sure!
<toulouse> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tom47> toulouse: no they can be shared quite happily
<piro_> thought freenx and nomachines nxserver were two different things?
<unop> DjBrix,  and you have updated apt recently?
<toulouse> cool
<Incompetnce> ok, one other little question; theres a bewildering number of different latex programs available. to get TeXing, what do i need? preferably with full maths libraries...
<DjBrix> unop i used apt-get upgrade and apt-get update
<arnor> does anyone know how to fix an Ubuntu distro?
<linxeh> Incompetnce: sudo apt-get install tetex
<zcat[1] > ahhhh... notail isn't a valid option for ext3 .. that's why my root isn't getting remounted rw
<linxeh> Incompetnce: sudo apt-get install tetex-extra
<linxeh> even
<AMD-> hi can any one help me with this http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7528/untitledplep5.png
<slipstream3d> Woohoo! It lives! Squid 2.6.STABLE9 installed and running on my Ubuntu Server box, despite the fact it's not in the repository!
<Trackilizer> I ment the command that went some thing like this "dpgk -i reconfigure xserver" or something of that nature, can't quite remember it.
<tom47> Incompetnce: you could try installing an rpm pckage using alien buut that too can sometimes be problematic
<Incompetnce> on windows  had texnic center which was a neat little text editor with a button to export to pdf/div whatever to see how youre progressing...
<Lucifell> Has anyone here successfully installed linblock.pl ?
<unop> !info  courier-authdaemon | DjBrix
<ubotu> djbrix: courier-authdaemon: Courier authentication daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Incompetnce> linxeh: i assume i type those at the terminal?
<unop> DjBrix,  you using edgy?
<linxeh> Incompetnce: generally people use their favourite text editor, and get it to run latex and then update the view in gv etc
<zcat[1] > I guess I should migrate the other drive to e3fs as well
<linxeh> Incompetnce: yes, although you could use synaptic to install tetex-extra too
<texbuntu> Does anyone know how go get the server version of Dapper?  Sent off for the CD and looked for it on the Ubuntu site but all I can find is the desktop version.
<Incompetnce> ill use synaptic, im still scared of terminal.
<zcat[1] > texbuntu, download and burn..
<DjBrix> i use the default of the instalation
<linxeh> Incompetnce: use the terminal :) it isnt scary
<codecaine> anyone familiar with FF default stylesheet to use GTK2 theme?
<linxeh> texbuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<Trackilizer> Whats the command to reconfigure "X" that goes something like" dpkg -i reconfigure xerver"?
<unop> DjBrix,  what does this return?  lsb_release -a
<mindstate> Trackilizer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SPACE_NINJA> x=pain at the a
<unop> Trackilizer,  dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<zcat[1] > There's also lots of ppl on ebay that will burn free software and mail it overnight for a few dollars..
<Trackilizer> mindstate, thanks alot, that's what i was looking for
<mindstate> unop, what does the plow do?
<royel> Incompetnce: the terminal is fun! not scary
<SPACE_NINJA> I heard x is modulirized, has it got any better after that?
<unop> mindstate,  short form for --priority low
<Trackilizer> SHIT! erm.... how do i scroll up in bitchx?
<DjBrix> No lsb modules   Distro id: ubuntu   description ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS    Release 6.06   Codename dapper
<texbuntu> so that is going to be different than what I got from shipit?
<mindstate> unop, ah ok
<zcat[1] > Trackilizer, shift-pageup ?
<riotkittie> Trackilizer: try shift + pg up
<royel> Trackilizer: noboady uses that, irssi is the only irc client any good :)
<unop> DjBrix,  bah -- how about -- cat /etc/{release,issue}
<Incompetnce> well right now i want tex, not to learn how to use the terminal ;) ill get around to that soon enough...
<Incompetnce> thanks for the help guys
<mindstate> Trackilizer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mindstate> hey i need some help with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113/ when using apt-get..anyone? its really annoying
<DjBrix>  cat /etc/{release,issue} should i writr this?
<Trackilizer> Thanks alot, everyone for the help.
<Kaso> How come im getting "import gtk  ImportError: No module named gtk" When i have python-gtk2 and 1.2 and the dev package of it ?
<unop> DjBrix,  copy paste :)
<who_cares> can someone help with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7123/
<DjBrix> cat: /etc/release: No Such file or directory     ubuntu 6.06.1 \n\l
<unop> Kaso,  it's likely the modules don't exist in python's "path" .. i dunno much about python to verify this
<darek> elo
<darek> jest tu jakis polak?
<unop> !info  courier-authdaemon dapper | DjBrix
<frogbong> server irc.hak5.org
<ubotu> djbrix: courier-authdaemon: Courier Mail Server - Authentication daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-13ubuntu5.1 (dapper), package size 55 kB, installed size 196 kB
<DjBrix> yes and houw can i install it?
<unop> DjBrix,  ^^ the package clearly exists for your version of ubuntu -- i'm not sure you have all the repositories enabled
<Xzenome> Kaso, I was under the impression that python-gtk came with Ubuntu by default, it did for me.
<Kaso> it did
<MukiEX-da> Maybe not for Kubuntu?
<DjBrix> give me the right repository for this packages
<Kaso> but it doesnt work with beryl-settings for some reason
<joerack> anybody that could help me here ? I've installed a program but I can't see it under ubuntu
<tom47> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<royel> !pl | darek
<ubotu> darek: please see above
<allan_> helo
<mindstate> hey i need some help with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113/ when using apt-get..anyone?
<votre> Hey everyone, I have installed Feisty and am trying to run XP under Qemu as per the tutorial document at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo. I am having issues running the command make-kpkg modules_image
<Flannel> votre: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<allan_> does anybody know what cspace is
<allan_> ?
<votre> thank youuu
<votre> sorry to bother
<allan_> does anybody know what cspace is
<DjBrix> give me the right repository for this packages courier-authdaemin
<DjBrix> give me the right repository for this packages courier-authdaemon
<mindstate> wow
<allan_> does anybody know i need help i
<Flannel> !info courier-authdaemon
<ubotu> courier-authdaemon: Courier authentication daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 92 kB
<tom47> allan_ http://www.cspace.in/
<allan_> i did i dont know how to install it and geet it working
<allan_> can u help
<allan_> me \
<allan_> id appreciate it
<quaal> anyone know how to make rhythymbox not open up automatically when you plug an ipod in
<unop> DjBrix,  this is what your /etc/apt/sources.list file should look like - http://pastebin.ca/368325
<aslon> hello all If there is a staffer around could I kindly get an unaffiliated cloak. I made two nicks with same pass and same email. and have linked the two
<DjBrix> unop thanks
<allan_> can someone help me
<DjBrix> il se and contact you soon
<allan_> with installing and working cspace
<PhilKC> aslon, Normally you'd /msg someone on /stats p, but as that's empty I'll jump in :P
<aslon> oh sorry
<PhilKC> Wait, 'tisn't empty! /stats p and /msg one of the staffers there.
<yell0w> >_> PhilKC
<allan_> ?
<allan_> i guess nobody can help
<MukiEX-da> j0
<yell0w> =))
<MukiEX-da> Oh junk I thought this was blender.
<DjBrix> unop wich one should i use the one on top or the other?
<Xzenome> allan_, I don't think anyone knows.
<MukiEX-da> I know nothing about ubuntu; I'm on Ku =)
<unop> mindstate,  what does this command give you - echo $LANG
<allan_> ok
<unop> DjBrix,  there is only one there :)
<dfwlinuxguy> what is the question?
<allan_> thanks
<allan_> does anybody know what cspace is
<allan_> thats the question
<mindstate> unop, en_US.UTF-8
<tom47> allan_ it says on that site its not ready for prime time so you are most likely to get assistance using their mailing list as they suggest
<Xzenome> allan_, only from reading their website just now.
<jrib> allan_: yes, *someone* knows what cspace is.  Ask a better question
<allan_> how do you install it from source] 
<dfwlinuxguy> http://www.ugr.es/~cspace/Whatis.htm
<allan_> im new ii need some help
<aslon> philkc I thought you were a staffer. I think you've helped me before to get a cloak, or someone with a similar name
<Flannel> !compile | allan_
<ubotu> allan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<allan_> if someone is willing to give me there time and help
<unop> mindstate,  hmm -- do you still get those apt errors when you do this -- LANG="en_US.UTF-8" apt-get blah ....
<aslon> but thank you all
<mindstate> unop, lemme try
<jrib> allan_: did you read the instructions at http://cspace.in/ ?
<allan_> yeah
<jrib> allan_: and what was the result?
<allan_> i cant figure it out
<allan_> idk what to do
<jrib> allan_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<allan_> how
<jrib> allan_: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<[1] Avatar> Hi
<[1] Avatar> is anyone here?
<mindstate> unop, it wont let me do that
<Incompetnce> arrr. i have another problem. every time i try to save something in bluefish it crashes. i tried just saving a basic html page to check and that crashed too
<mindstate> unop, i figured out what it was
<who_cares> can someone help with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7123/
<unop> mindstate,  errm, come on dude -- i can't see your monitor, i need errors :)
<mindstate> unop, had to install the en translation files
<Orfeous> any good DC client?
<mindstate> unop, i dunno why, but that worked
<unop> mindstate,  you probably need to reconfigure locales -- dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<unop> mindstate,  ok :)
<mindstate> unop, thanks though lol
<[1] Avatar> how do I burn the dvd iso? im trying to install linux but it wont boot
<Zylstra555> Hello, I am having difficulties getting my Wifi to work with Ubuntu
<[1] Avatar> im burning to a dvd-rw
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares...does this file exist?...file ~s not found~n",["/etc/ejabberd/inetrc
<texbuntu> Avatar: what software are you using
<[1] Avatar> burnquick
<DjBrix> unop It worked thanks a lot man
<Ace2016> the last airbender?
<[1] Avatar> i tried nero and cheetaburner too
<unop> DjBrix,  yw :)
<Ace2016> k3b?
<Ace2016> i use k3b to burn all my stuff
<[1] Avatar> yep air bender ^_^
<texbuntu> I use nero and it is not too bad. You just choose to burn a data disk.
<dfwlinuxguy> gnomebaker is a great burning app
<DjBrix> unop Thanks a lot keep the good work for free :) :)
<texbuntu> sometimes it calls it a backup
<quaal> how do i disable rhythymbox from opening automatically when i plug the ipod in
<[1] Avatar> I'll go try k3b
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: there aren't any ejabberd files in my home dir, /etc/ejabberd does exist though
<[1] Avatar> i just burn the .iso right? nothing special?
<texbuntu> thats it
<pramz> quaal: in your system -> preferences there is gnome volume options or something similar
<tom47> Avatar are you burning it as an iso or as a data file?
<pramz> quaal: removable drives and media
<Zylstra555> Hello, I am having dificulties getting connected to my WiFi. I have tried NDIS Wrapper, and it did not work. (I used both the terminal operated one, and the GTK GUI one). May I have a wait time estimate?
<linxeh> man, kde is so much more full featured than gnome, it's just a shame it looks so pants :(
<[1] Avatar> k3b is for linux :( i dont have that yet
<[1] Avatar> tom im checking
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares...I'm guessing you are trying to run something that is looking for the  configuration file  /etc/ejabberd/inetrc
<texbuntu> try CDburnerXPP Pro 3
<texbuntu> only one p
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ... try looking in /usr/share/docs/ejabberd for the inetrc file and copy it to the /etc/ejabberd directory
<Ace2016> texbuntu: i was about to suggest the same one
<texbuntu> I have used that before
<[1] Avatar> i burnt it as a datadisc..
<texbuntu> no
<[1] Avatar> ill go try the one u suggest texbuntu
<texbuntu>  not with that one
<tom47> avatar you need to burn it as an image
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: /etc/ejabberd/inetrc does exist
<Zylstra555> ping #ubuntu
<[1] Avatar> okay! ill try.. thanks alot
<who_cares> it just makes a call to /etc/resolv.conf
<DjBrix> bye guys
<royel> Zylstra555: thats not the way it works in here, be more specific about your hardware an the exact problem, if someone can help you they will, dont get upset if theres no response immediately, repeat your question after a while if theres now answer, someone will eventually try an help you if they can
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ..not according to the debug you pasted
<quaal> pramz, awesome thank you
<tom47> [1] Avatar:  http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ... maybe it created it after you ran it the first time
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ..try running the program again
<SPACE_NINJA> what is dpkg, (dont have ubuntu)
<Ace2016> debian package manager
<SPACE_NINJA> should I use it if I download a debian package?
<Zylstra555> Royel: I understand. I am in another channel often, just not one with this much traffic. (Thats why I repeated. )
<linxeh> SPACE_NINJA: a package installer
<SPACE_NINJA> and not through apt-get?
<SPACE_NINJA> ok
<Ace2016> apt-get install *.deb if its the only deb you want to install from that dir
<dfwlinuxguy> dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb whill install it
<dfwlinuxguy> will
<Zylstra555> I have a Netgear WG111 USB Wireless Adapter. My computer has 200MB RAM, and a 700MHz processor.
* Ace2016 thinks he needs sleep
<Zylstra555> My USB ports do work. I am using Ubuntu Linux Desktop, with the most recent kernal
<dfwlinuxguy> apt-get install *.deb will install every .deb in a directory, not just one
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: I've tried to re-run the program several times, it always crashes
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ls -al /etc/ejabberd/inetrc    ...result please?
<Flannel> dfwlinuxguy: apt-get won't install local debs.  You mean dpkg?
<Ace2016> dfwlinuxguy: i don't think there is any such thing as apt-get install *.deb, i think its dpkg-i *.deb
<Ace2016> yea
<Ace2016> i need sleep
<dfwlinuxguy> right
<Ace2016> i read what i wrote and i confused myself
<royel> dfwlinuxguy: everytime I see you addressing that person, my first impression is your being mean.. "Who Cares!" :)
<[1] Avatar> thank you tom47
<Ace2016> bye
<dfwlinuxguy> sorry..i was cutting and pasting
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 37 2006-09-21 16:49 /etc/ejabberd/inetrc"
<who_cares> should I chown it to ejabberd
<dfwlinuxguy> royel ...confusing yes
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ..you shouldn't have to, but I'm confused because the debugging output you pasted clearly says it can't find that file
<lets_play_poker> helloo
<lets_play_poker> I'm new in lnx project.
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: Should I post the erl_crash.dump file it creates?
<kane77> !hi | lets_play_poker
<ubotu> lets_play_poker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lets_play_poker> want to learn smthng new
<lets_play_poker> hi  kane, hi ubotu
<SoulPropagatio1> My wireless keeps randomly dying (ndiswrapperred) -- when I run a ping it gives Network Unreachable, ifdown says SIOCDELRT: No such process, ifup (before ifdowning) says Interface Already Configured. I turned it back on and it pinged my router just fine for about 5-6 minutes then it died again. What can I do?
<kane77> lets_play_poker, ubotu is just a bot :D
<lets_play_poker> okay
<royel> !bot | lets_play_poker
<ubotu> lets_play_poker: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lets_play_poker> kane
<lets_play_poker> :)
<bauer77> hey even I like to talk to the bot sometimes
<lets_play_poker> not look
<lets_play_poker> :)
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ...sure just not here in the channel
<who_cares> yeah
<lets_play_poker> I don't see
<kane77> bauer77, yeah, me too...
<kane77> hi ubotu
<kane77> ubotu, how are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lets_play_poker> 1rst time to connect to irc.freenode
<bauer77> does ubotu do the crazy 8 ball too :-)
<SoulPropagatio1> Can someone answer and/or at least respond to my question please?
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7124/
<neutrinomass> Is openoffice capable of rotating an image that has been inserted ?
<who_cares> it's a little long
<bauer77> SoulPropagatio1: what was the question
<SoulPropagatio1> My wireless keeps randomly dying (ndiswrapperred) -- when I run a ping it gives Network Unreachable, ifdown says SIOCDELRT: No such process, ifup (before ifdowning) says Interface Already Configured. I turned it back on and it pinged my router just fine for about 5-6 minutes then it died again. What can I do?
<bauer77> Does the ping completely die out, or is it intermittent.
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares... sorry I don't see anything that helps in that last paste
<tom47> meutrinomass OpenOffice.org Writer does not allow you to rotate graphics. However, OpenOffice.org Draw will. To get a rotated graphic into your Writer document, open a new Draw document (File, New, Drawing) and insert and rotate the graphic there. Then, Copy the rotated graphic and paste it into your Writer document.
* yoooder needs help with a GRUB problem!!!
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1  which driver are you using with ndis (eg wext)
<Flannel> !ask | yoooder
<ubotu> yoooder: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: neti2220
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ..try running strace command (replace command with the actual program name) and paste that for me to see
<neutrinomass> tom47: Thanks a lot. That is extremely disappointing. I'll report a bug upstream. My frustration has reached it's limit, because OO is not capable of importing .ps files either, which I had to import to gimp and from there get the .pngs, import them to openoffice, only to find out that while I can do things like write macros, I cannot rotate a picture.
* royel thinks who_cares needs a new nick, cause it makes dfwlinuxguy look like a meanie!
<[1] Avatar> does ubuntu have some sort of program that gauges? my laptop battery
<yoooder> MythTV froze up on me last night, and afterwards my ivtv_fb module (for TV-out on my tuner) refused to unload, even with the --force option.  I rebooted, and my machine shows "grub loading stage 1.5" then "loading grub, please wait..." and never goes any further.  I have checked that my filesystems are ok (they appear to be) and chrooted into my root partition, and tried to reinstall grub (via #grub, root(hd0,0) setup(hd0)) but still g
<neutrinomass> [1] Avatar: If you are running Ubuntu (as opposed to say Kubuntu) there is a panel applet that does that... right click on the top panel and select "add to panel"
<SmartMan> ny ubuntu has been crahed
<bauer77> neutrinomass:  you beat me to it..hehe
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1  where did you get the .sys and .inf files you are using with ndiswrapper?
<SmartMan> i don't know that linux crash as windows
<neutrinomass> bauer77: :)
<SmartMan> what is have to do to make my ubuntu return agian
<SoulPropagatio1> http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7172 dfwlinuxguy
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1  iwconfig ....result?
<[1] Avatar> thank you neutrino
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: what's the symbol to dump output to a text file? it's too long to copy/paste
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1  you should use the files from your install disks whenever possible
<SmartMan> ok ............. thanks guys for helpfull :( thir no one want to help me
<cchance> How can i see al files and not just the regular ones
<dfwlinuxguy> someoutput > filename.txt
<cchance> i want to see the .* also
<Zylstra555> SmartMan: this is a high traffic chat... you will just have to wait
<royel> SmartMan: your not giving enough info for anyone to respond, be more specific to your problem, Crash is VAGUE
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: everything looks just fine
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: brb, lemme find that
<royel> Zylstra555: you have read the guides about wifi ?
<royel> !network | Zylstra555
<ubotu> Zylstra555: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7126/
<Zylstra555> royel: yes
<Zylstra555> royel: I have used NDIS Wrapper, and the Network tools and configurations in Ubuntu. None worked for me
<royel> Zylstra555: I wish I could help you, but I'm afraid that I would only confuse you more, since I know very little about the wireless stuff
<Zylstra555> royel: Ok. Hmm... could you possible reccomend other configuration tools?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1  who_cares ..what is the command you are running please?
<Zylstra555> royel: something that manages the wireless
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ..what is the command you are running please?
<ugarit> anyone know if there are ubuntu packages for opengroupware?
<royel> Zylstra555: I dont really know what they would be, what exactly happens?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1  sorry..disregard last
<charles_> #networking
<SoulPropagatio1> k
<Zylstra555> brb
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: strace ejabberd > dump.txt
<royel> Zylstra555: is it just not being detected?
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ps auxwww | grep ejabberd  ...results?
<yoooder> ACTION needs help with a GRUB problem!  MythTV froze up on me last night, and afterwards my ivtv_fb module (for TV-out on my tuner) refused to unload, even with the --force option.  I rebooted, and my machine shows "grub loading stage 1.5" then "loading grub, please wait..." and never goes any further.  I have checked that my filesystems are ok (they appear to be) and chrooted into my root partition, and tried to reinstall grub (via #
<cchance> How can i see all the files in a directory not just thee ones without the . infront of them. Why does it always take 2 asks to get a responce
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7127/
<dfwlinuxguy> cchance ls -al
<Zylstra555> Royel: NDIS Wrapper shows the driver as installed, and the device as detedcted
<andre__> wavv
<cchance> dfwlinuxguy, i mean in gnome
<livingdaylight_> I gotz a dell PII 233 MHz ; wondered what might be an optimum Linux distro for an old machine like this?
<yoooder> livingdaylight: most any console-based distro will run fine on it
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares the program is running right now you have to kill it before trying to start it again
<cchance> livingdaylight_ Damn Small Linux
<slv> when does feisty come out? april?
<livingdaylight_> cchance, is that it?
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares kill 3647   kill 4101    kill 4210
<livingdaylight_> cchance, is DSL debian based?
<yoooder> livingdaylight: if you need a GUI, look into a lightweight one like xfce, maybe Xubuntu
<cchance> livingdaylight_ well the only one i know that has a chance
<royel> Zylstra555: take a quick look at this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<cchance> livingdaylight_, im not sure ive never run it
<livingdaylight_> cchance, what about Zenwalk?
<Zylstra555> royel: Thank you, I will
<dfwlinuxguy> I heard good things about the latest release of xfce
<livingdaylight_> Yoooder i think you are joking
<slv> livingdaylight_, whatever you decide on for the OS, fluxbox is a rather small desktop environment
<dfwlinuxguy> cchance  view -> show hidden files
<bauer77> is there any way to get yahoo launchcast to work in linux?
<cchance> livingdaylight_ one sec il see
<cchance> dfwlinuxguy Wheres that at
<dfwlinuxguy> cchance places -> home folder (nautilus opens) view -> show hidden files
<livingdaylight_> cchance, what i need is dsl to boot from cd rom
<cchance> livingdaylight_, how much memory
<yoooder> livingdaylight: yeah I suppose it might be a stretch for a 233
<yoooder> livingdaylight: I'd say put Gentoo on it, and build it up to what you want/need.  go with a lightweight window manager etc...
<ddude> crap i have, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". error
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares you killed it and tried restarting yet?
<livingdaylight_> cchance, 256
<livingdaylight_> yoooder, lol
<livingdaylight_> yoooder is making me laugh
<cchance> livingdaylight_ Pentium III class processor   128 Mb RAM    2Gb HDD
<cchance> If ya got that then yes
<livingdaylight_> build it up
<livingdaylight_> cchance, no i said PII
<ddude> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". error, Need Some Help
<[1] Avatar> Do i need a firewall for ubuntu?
<[1] Avatar> whats the best firewall to get for it?
<jrib> !firewall | [1] Avatar
<dfwlinuxguy> [1] Avatar  ..we don't know? do you?
<ubotu> [1] Avatar: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<yoooder> ACTION needs help with a GRUB problem!  MythTV froze up on me last night, and afterwards my ivtv_fb module (for TV-out on my tuner) refused to unload, even with the --force option.  I rebooted, and my machine shows "grub loading stage 1.5" then "loading grub, please wait..." and never goes any further.  I have checked that my filesystems are ok (they appear to be) and chrooted into my root partition, and tried to reinstall grub (via #
<[1] Avatar> Thank you
<dfwlinuxguy> yooder tried to reinstall grup how?
<[1] Avatar> dfw..i dont know..
<matty_v> hey guys - can anyone help me configure WPA on my laptop, just installed a fresh install of ubuntu
<matty_v> it seems like it's working ok - just need to install WPA for the right network keys i am guessing
<matty_v> just need to configure*
<yoooder> dfwlinuxguy: I chrooted into my root partition (with /dev/ and /proc/ mounted in it from the LiveCD) and got into the grub shell, then tried "root (hd0,0) followed by setup (hd0)"
<coder> hello!  can anyone help me with installing python 2.5 on dapper?  it's not in the repositories that i have, and ive not found much help online yet..
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<jrib> coder: edgy has python2.5 in its repositories.  Any reason for not upgrading if you need more recent software?
<jkeyes0> evening, everyone! ok, silly question, but I'm trying to set up winbind to recognize netbios names. I have installed winbind, set "wins support = yes" in the smb.conf file, and edited the nsswitch.conf file to include wins. Still nothing works. Any ideas?
<matty_v> thanks for the link dfwlinuxguy - but the computer doesnt have internet access without the wireless card and hense i cant get network-manager
<royel> jrib: cause edgy is buggy ..
<jrib> royel: ?
<coder> jrib:  i tried upgrading a month ago, and my install would not even boot afterwards...  i'm on a dell laptop, so im sort of worried about that happening again...
<a5benwillis> Can anyone tell me how to apply a 'patch' to a c file for OpenSSH? The link to the patch is http://bugzilla.mindrot.org/attachment.cgi?id=1171
<dfwlinuxguy> yooder grub-install /dev/hda
<javiolo> hi
<coder> jrib: i only need 2.5 for one program; is it not possible to just install it and only use it for that one thing?
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v you're on the Internet now
<royel> jrib: I was answering for coder, wasn't meant to sound offensive :)
<javiolo> is there any easy firewall for cli ?
<matty_v> this is a different computer dfwlinuxguy
<a5benwillis> Im not sure how to apply a patch to a program that I got via apt-get
<javiolo> is there any easy to config firewall for cli ?
<dreamable> hi
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v you can't download it to a usb key and then walk it over to your linux box?
<jrib> a5benwillis: patch -pAPPROPRIATE_NUMBER_HERE < file.patch,  see man patch for explanation of -p
<dreamable> i just install 6.10
<matty_v> valid point... i will try that
<dreamable> i configured .bash_profile
<dreamable> but it doesn't work
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v your linux box doesn't even have a wired network? I find that hard to believe
<dreamable> i have to source ~/.bash_profile to make it work
<matty_v> it does but the driver isnt supported in linux
<dreamable> anybody knows why?
<_goofy_> how do i find out the BusID of my videocard
<jrib> dreamable: because .bash_profile is only sourced for a login shell.  What are you trying to do?
<jrib> a5benwillis: also, for rebuilding packages http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dreamable> I start the terminal or xterm
<dreamable> it doesn't work
<royel> _goofy_: try lshw
<SPACE_NINJA> is fluxbuntu an official ubuntu version?
<dreamable> when will it be executed?
<jrib> dreamable: when it's a login shell
<dreamable> I want to make it work automatically when i start a terminal
<jrib> dreamable: .bashrc gets sourced for all terminals you open in X, everytime you open one
<a5benwillis> jrib: So do I need to download the source, apply the patch then make and install?
<jrib> a5benwillis: no, see the last link I gave you
<Slym> Im trying to boot from a 6.06 CD and Im using an ATI video card, forums say I need to adjust the driver by replacing quiet - splash with break = bottom. This doesnt work for me... also read that i can access the command prompt with ctrl alt F1 ...this doesnt work for me either. Anyone have any suggestions?
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Whenever I try to add something from a panel I get a message saying: "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_DriveMountApplet'.
<jrib> dreamable: man bash  has the details btw
<a5benwillis> jrib: looking at it but it only talks abt apt-get and downloading the source
<royel> Slym: you might try the alternate cd
<royel> !alternate | Slym
<ubotu> Slym: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<jrib> a5benwillis: right, you download the source package, patch it, then rebuild it using the method decribed there
<Slym> thanks alot everyone :)
<a5benwillis> makes sense. thanks
<yoooder> dfwlinuxguy: thanks for the grub advice, I'm going to try it now--hopefully I won't be back :)
<a5benwillis> jrib: What would be the "appropriate number" part?
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Please?
<javiolo> is there any easy to config firewall for the command line ?
<jrib> a5benwillis: depends on how the patch was created.  Usually -p0 will work find, but see man patch for a good explanation, it's very readable, I promise
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7129/
<dAndy> anyone know where the global gconf config is, I put stuff in /usr/share/gconf/defaults/* but the changes dont seem to take affect
<a5benwillis> jrib: Actually I think this 'patch' is just a new pam-auth.c file
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v this is in my /etc/network/interfaces ..adjust it to your needs
<sucio> hello
<a5benwillis> jrib: Wouldnt I just replace that file in the sorce befor compiling
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Whenever I try to add something from a panel I get a message saying: "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_DriveMountApplet'.
<jrib> dAndy: I thought /etc/gconf/ but never actually tried to edit anything there, so not sure
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v then run wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase and paste the output to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<jrib> a5benwillis: I guess
<sucio> hey guys does any of you knows how to change the color of the txt on da panels.. i tried different codes..
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> It the asks me if i want to delete the application.
<sucio> but nothing
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v then /etc/init.d/network restart and you should be in business
<sucio> it gives me this error
<sucio> error: unexpected character `\342', expected string constant
<_goofy_> when i put in the command: lshw -businfo  ..... i get realy long results and i cant read the top....how do i get to the top to read the rest of the out put
<matty_v> thanks dfwlinuxguy will try this now
<sucio> can anyone help me changing the txt color from the panels?
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v you can find your interface name using iwconfig
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v your probably isn't ath0
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> Whenever I try to add something from a panel I get a message saying: "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_DriveMountApplet'.
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> It then asks me if i want to delete the application.
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v which means wpa-driver may also be different for you
<royel> _goofy_: sudo lshw | less
<jeeves_Moss> can someone tell me the bash command to delete a directory that's not empty?
<matty_v> yeah fair enough - i get ath0 & wifi0 in ifconfig...
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: rm -rf FOO   be careful...
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How can I Gnome? Is it safe to reload Gnome?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  thanks.
<IMMA-CHARGIN-MAH> How can I reload Gnome? Is it safe to reload Gnome?*
<dAndy> jrib: it appears that the files in /etc/gconf are built from the stuff in /usr/share/gconf/defaults, it still doesnt seem to have an affect
<klick> Hey all, isnt there a way from bash to see the most recent command you have typed after you put part of the command.. like i forget which IP i vncd to, but i thought you could do like vncviewer ... and press something that completed the command you last did
<jrib> dAndy: how are you testing?
<jrib> klick: ctrl-r vncviewer
<royel> klick: arrow up in most cases
<Ber__> Hy, I need help with a module. I worte it into /etc/modules but it woun't load, any hints?
<kr0magnon> does anybody know if you can create a shared workbook in open office Calc?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  thanks.  I just needed to delete my installed copy of half life deticated server
<dAndy> jrib: i am trying to turn off user switching (it is *really* slow with thousands of users), I have deleted my .gconf directory in my user account, user-switch-enabled is set to false in both the /usr/share/gconf and /etc/gconf defaults files
<klick> royel, the up arrow just shows me my previous command even if it has nothing to do with the command i forgot
<jrib> dAndy: does it work if you make it mandatory?
<dAndy> jrib: but locking the screen still activates the user switch thing
<dAndy> jrib: i'll give it a shot
<klick> jrib, hows that ctrl R thing work.. i typed sudo then pressed ctrl + r dialog poped up about reverse string.. but what do i do next
<ncdc> someone portuguese??
<royel> klick: yeah, I didnt read well enough what you were asking
<jrib> klick: usually better to hit ctrl-r first then type the string you want to search the history for.  hitting ctrl-r again cycles matching commands in history
<jrib> !pt | ncdc
<[2] Avatar> im trying to burn the the ubuntu dvd iso... i burnt it as a image but it doesnt boot from cd after i restart
<ubotu> ncdc: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<[2] Avatar> does it matter im using a dvd rewritable?
<ncdc> thanks
<Ber__> Is there a file where linux stores error-messages for module-loading at botting?
<Sulo_Seppa> Is possible to get java 6 packages? I see java 4 only
<javiolo> is there any easy-to config firewall for the command line ?
<jrib> Sulo_Seppa: yes, in edgy-backports
<jrib> !info sun-java6-jre | Sulo_Seppa
<ubotu> sulo_seppa: Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<jrib> javiolo: iptables?
<royel> javiolo: it's difficult to say, you may not think it's easy, where I might consider what I use easy..
<jrib> what a liar
<royel> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dAndy> jrib: nope still nothing, i also removed .gconfd fwiw
<royel> !java | Sulo_Seppa
<ubotu> Sulo_Seppa: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> dAndy: test a different gconf setting
<javiolo> jrib royel well, easy than iptables ? :P
<Sulo_Seppa> Thanks
<linxeh> its a shame there is no updated java5 package, or a java6 package
<royel> javiolo: well, to me iptables is not easy, I use shorewall.. but jrib may say the reverse :)
<jrib> Sulo_Seppa: see it really is there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sun-java6-jre&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy-backports&release=all
<linxeh> Sulo_Seppa: the java6 packages are a bit of a problem at the moment. jpackage doesnt have java6 support as I understand it, and you need to do some hacks to build a java6 package yourself
<royel> !java | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<linxeh> oh :)
<linxeh> I stand corrected
<_goofy_> how i exit a manual  in a termanal
<dfwlinuxguy> ctl-c
<royel> _goofy_: probably with "Q"
<javiolo> royel the site says: Shorewall is not the easiest to use of the available iptables configuration tools but I believe that it is the most flexible and powerful
<javiolo> heh
<dfwlinuxguy> sorry it's q
<royel> javiolo: see, it's a matter of opinion... hence why I stated firstly that fact! :)
<Ber__> Where does ubuntu look for modules to load them from?
<javiolo> royel np, I just want one port open to internet and ssh to local, lets see what can I do
<b0r15> ok, after I ran the command "sudo aptitude install proftpd" I got the error that no packages were found.
<mindstate> anyone familiar with the game Rune?
<kr0magnon> can anyone recommend an open Office channel?
<matt____> anyone here have xbox media center?
<linxeh> b0r15: I guess you havent got the right repositories enabled
<royel> javiolo: if you dont have a firewall.. how do you know it's not open already?
<jrib> !openoffice | kr0magnon
<ubotu> kr0magnon: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> penisSEX
<b0r15> I am a complete linux newbie.
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<yomm> on Edgy ppc (G3 powerbook/ati/ati_xorg_driver) VLC closes immediately when playing video .. any ideas ?
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> I am SO sorry
<javiolo> royel now its open, but I want to add a firewall
<linxeh> b0r15: run synaptic package manager from the menus, and enable the multiverse and universe, then try again
<royel> !ohmy | IPODS_OWN_ZUNES
<ubotu> IPODS_OWN_ZUNES: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<b0r15> ipods own zunes, are u spamming?
<kr0magnon> ubotu: thanks a lot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a lot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfwlinuxguy> yomm ..type of video? can't play windows media on ppc
<b0r15> wait, I'll be back
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> Sorry everyon
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> e
<matt____> can anyone help with samba??
<linxeh> b0r15: proftpd is in the universe
<yomm> dfwlinuxguy : well , all types , mpg ,avi
<linxeh> matt____: with what about samba?
<Frogzoo> !anyone | matt____
<ubotu> matt____: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matt____> well, i am able to share things from my home directory with my xbox
<matt____> but i can't share external drives
<xander> hello
<doofus> hi all
<royel> !samba | matt____
<shwag> hi
<ubotu> matt____: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<doofus> i need a lil help
<xander> hi
<jrib> !helpme | doofus
<ubotu> doofus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<doofus> what can i open a .xp file with?
<atrain> cpufreq cant be found, but acpi is pulling it in. Caused by upgrading from 2.6.15 -> 2.6.17.11(server+generic) -> how do i disassociate cpufreq from acpi, stop it from loading?
<matty_v> dfwlinuxguy thanks a heap its working now ! champion!
<matt____> ok, sorry about that
<xander> how do you install programs on to ubuntu 5.0.4
<dfwlinuxguy> matty_v great!
<jrib> doofus: what does 'file /path/to/file.xp' say?
<jrib> !synaptic | xander
<ubotu> xander: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<doofus> rm what you mean i am noob soz
<jrib> doofus: where is file.xp?
<xander> THank you
<doofus> in a game
<betatux> Question, what's a good ident daemon ? aptitude search ident shows several but which one shall I choose ?
<doofus> enemy terriory
<linxeh> betatux: I use oidentd
<doofus> it saves pplz xp and i want to edit it
<betatux> linxeh, k i'll give oidentd a go then , thanks
<doofus> but dont know what to use to open it gedit just opens it with garble
<jrib> doofus: have you tried a text editor?
<xander> i downloaded libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.5-1_i386.deb but it won't install help!!
<doofus> says it may be a binary file
<linxeh> xander: dpkg -i libdvd....
<Blahiggy> How do I play MP3 files in rhythm box? Are there codecs for it on the repositories?  I have gstreamer and all the plugins (good, the bad, the ugly... and ffmpeg)
<jrib> Blahiggy: then it should play mp3's
<dfwlinuxguy> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xander> i don't have rythm box
<doofus> oh yeah and how do u play wma files?
<ozzytnt> slm millet
<Blahiggy> WMA can be done in VLC player
<Blahiggy> you can do anything
<doofus> ah k cool
<dfwlinuxguy> !restricted | doofus
<ubotu> doofus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<surb> I'm getting an error whenever I try to use sudo.  I recently adjusted the time on my system, and sudo tells me that the "timestamp is too far in the future," and displays the time linux had before I changed it.
<xander> how do i update from ubuntu 5.0.4 to 6.10
<tom47> Blahiggy have you imported the file/firectory into rhythmbox?
<doofus> and clues on the xp file extention?
<jrib> !upgrade | xander
<ubotu> xander: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> doofus: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<xander> thanx
<usr13> How do I tell my 6.10 system that the harware clock is local time?
<linxeh> usr13: yuck :)
<tom47> usr13 right click on the clock and adjust rferences
<tom47> usr13 its best though in general terms to use universal time and rely on yr locales settings to get it dispalyed correctly
<jrib> surb: does 'sudo -K' help?
<matt____> ubotu: actually, the drives that i want to share are on my ubuntu machine (via usb) and i am sharing them through a router with the xbox
<jessica> okay so
<royel> !bot | matt____
<ubotu> matt____: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<surb> jrib: I get the same error
<transgress_> okay so i have a broadcom 4306, and i'm using the bcm43xx driver... but i have found it very laggy recently.  and sometimes i have to try three or four times to get it to connect because it says eth1 link not ready
<surb> jrib: I can't adjust my time back, either, because I need to use su to do it.
<transgress_> has anyone had or seen this problem?
<apocalypse> if i installed a program from .tar.gz, how do i uninstall it?
<jrib> surb: it will probably go away if you reboot
<apocalypse> >.<
<`Jessie> I have a laptop that supports 1280x800, and it's listed like that in the xorg.conf but the gnome screen resolution applet says 1024x768; I don't think it's actually doing 1280x800. How can I fix this?
<jrib> apocalypse: what command did you use to install
<surb> jrib: 'Kay.  Be back in a second.
<apocalypse> ./configure ,  make, sudo make install
<Blahiggy> How do I play mp3's in RYTHMBOX?  The wiki is full of crap, stop linking me there.  RYTHMBOX doesn't even use gstreamer or xine so making me download codecs for them wont help
<transgress_> `Jessie: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and disable all but 1280x800 ... also what video card driver are you using?
<klick> Blahiggy, can you play ogg files?
<jrib> apocalypse: then you can try 'sudo make uninstall' but it is not guaranateed to exist... In the future consider using checkinstall
<jrib> !checkinstall | apocalypse
<ubotu> apocalypse: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mkdelta> Hello, does anybody know a repo that has libc6 (>= 2.4-1)? I need it for xwinwrap.
<matty_v> Does anyone have any experiance with VariCAD Viewer here?
<jrib> Blahiggy: rhythmbox uses gstreamer afaik
<klick> you probably dont have the mo3 decoder installed
<`Jessie> transgress_: i810
<apocalypse> jrib: thanks for the tip, didn't know about that
<Blahiggy> jrib: Then you'd think it would work wouldn't you ; ).
<royel> Blahiggy: it's not the players there that were linking for, its teh w32codecs that you need to enable playback of mp3's.. suggest you actually read the article before you assume something
<transgress_> `Jessie: alternatively you can hand edit your xorg.conf file, but dpkg-reconfigure tends to be easier
<Blahiggy> royel: That's double assuming, I read the page and it clearly explained to do an app get for gstreamer codecs I already had for rythm box
<apocalypse> jrib: sudo make uninstall doesnt' work , " no rule to mkae target uninstall"
<atlantia> anyone here have experience with installing nvidia binary drivers? I have questions (Are they better?) and maybe a tech question or two (have the .bin package, having issues properly getting module to compile... also wondering about proper clean up of nvidia-glx stuff
<apocalypse> jrib: cancel that, i am retarded i got it. i wasn't in the right folder
<klick> Blahiggy, if you can play ogg files, just get automatix and install the mp3 codecs, and it will work, mine works fine
<jrib> apocalypse: then you will have to remove the files manually or install again using checkinstall and then remove the package that checkinstall creates and installs (since it will overwrite your previous install)
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  do you have any ideas on doing a fresh install for my laptop?  I can't get my DVD-ROM to work.  I'd prefer NOT to do a fresh install, but I can't think any way of getting the thing to work.
<cdric> hi all.
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia  I have the nvidia drivers installed and they work great. It's the only way to get the proper resolution for my 19" widescreen monitor
<arrenlex> !hi | cdric
<ubotu> cdric: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chiefbearclaw> simply the best way to install nvidia or ati drivers -- > http://albertomilone.com/index.html
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: so you have some version of ubuntu installed now?
<itguru> I
<royel> Blahiggy: you mean this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  yes, I'm running Ubuntu right now.  I'm trying to rip a DVD using DRIP, and it dosen't like the disk
<itguru> 'm trying to install KDE, but I'm getting reports about kdemultimedia not going to be installed. I only want to install the barebones of KDE, not anything big
<matt____> I am having trouble sharing external drives on ubuntu with the xbox, has anyone had experience with this?
<jrib> Blahiggy: please pastebin the result of this command:  apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<royel> Blahiggy: an this one, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<arrenlex> itguru: apt-get install kdecore
<itguru> arrenlex, thanks! I thought it was kde-base
<dfwlinuxguy> jeeves_moss if you have the iso you can just mount the image and run it from the harddrive
<johan_> how do i edit menu.lst to get detail boot instead of splash
<arrenlex> itguru: sorry, kde-core
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, thats helpful, i just bought a new monitor for my laptop here, and I seem to notice that 1.) along the way I downgraded apparently, my splash screen for nvidia has changed and 2.) the performance has changed and now nvidia-settings is missing the option to manipulate twinview stuff
<quaal> anyone use openvpn ? having a problem connecting to a server. getting this error http://pastebin.ca/368365
<johan_> i feel alt-f2 is not detailed enough
<b0r15> I could not find the universe or multiverse packages in the package manager
<arrenlex> itguru: That's kdebase. I always confuse the apostrophes of those two. I think they provide pretty much the same thing.
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, cant seem to get the kernel module to compile and not sure how to 86 all the old nvidia stuff properly first for a clean install
<jeeves_Moss> dfwlinuxguy:  I don't have a lot of space on the partition.  as I said, I can't get DRIP to see the DVD drive (or any other DVD disk for that matter)
<jrib> b0r15: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<b0r15> how?
<jrib> !repos | b0r15
<ubotu> b0r15: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tschacka> hi guys, how can i remove gnome ? i use kubuntu and tried to install the meta-package ubuntu-desktop. It broke because of the usplash-theme - no idea why. the problem is - i can't remove ubuntu-desktop - package not available .....
<`Jessie> transgress_: I selected 1280x800
<dfwlinuxguy> jeeves_moss you don't have to burn it to cd/dvd. just mount the iso image directly
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, errm wait just found  a nice howto for all of the above, lemme give this a shot
<itguru> arrenlex, Thanks a bunch, I've been kicking myself for like 3 hours trying to figure out how to install KDE without all the bloat :)
<johan_> i've been through grub manual but cant find how to deactivate the splash
<`Jessie> transgress_: gnome still says it's using 1024x768
<arrenlex> tschacka: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<jeeves_Moss> dfwlinuxguy:  can you give me a hand to try to fix this DVD-ROM issue?  I'd prefer not to kill this install.
<itguru> I've got another one for you guys - if I've compiled some software, and installed it using sudo make install, how do I get rid of it?
<arrenlex> itguru: yw. enjoy KDE.
<dfwlinuxguy> jeeves_moss mount -o loop -t iso9660 ubuntu.iso /media/isoimage/
<cdric> any beryl gurus around ?
<matt____> is there an easy way to use samba to share an external usb drive?
<jrib> itguru: then you can try 'sudo make uninstall' but it is not guaranateed to exist... In the future consider using checkinstall
<jrib> !checkinstall | itguru
<ubotu> itguru: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<arrenlex> itguru: go to the folder which you ran make install from, and run sudo make uninstall.
<jeeves_Moss> dfwlinux:  how will that work to do the install?
<dfwlinuxguy> jeeves_moss what is the issue?
<arrenlex> itguru: Use checkinstall when you install from source for better results.
<transgress_> `Jessie: read your /var/log/X.org.log.0 or whateve it's called
<shrndegruv> how does one get it so one can see the text in Eclipse with dark themes?
<peeks> is there any way i can prevent a folder from being deleted ?
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: ah so you believe the dvd does not work because of ubuntu.  Have you tried a live cd?
<Hasrat_USA> how can i disable spellcheck in Xchat?
<itguru> arrenlex, jrib - There is no uninstall :( I already tried that. But thanks for he check install tip
<atlantia> rarrghh.. i know why my graphics drivers got borked, i upgraded the kernel... oh yeah
<jrib> itguru: then you will have to remove the files manually or install again using checkinstall and then remove the package that checkinstall creates and installs (since it will overwrite your previous install)
* jrib has a case of dejavu
<tschacka> arrenlex: cool it works , thank you very much
* itguru is thankful for helpful people in here - see what happens when you ask, and have opensource software?
<jeeves_Moss> dfwlinuxguy: the issue is that the drive is in a laptop, and it's a combo drive that burns DVDs.  So, I can get it to read CDs, but I can't get it to read ANY DVD disks
<gumpish> peeks:  sure, take write permission away from yourself
<itguru> jrib, I was considering that!
<peeks> gumpish, how ?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  it installs/reads CDs fine, it's just that it dosen't see the DVD
<transgress_> `Jessie: when you did dpkg-reconfigure did you unselect 1024x768?  because you have to scroll down to see that
<dfwlinuxguy> what type of dvd discs are you trying to "read"
<`Jessie> yes, I did transgress_
<tschacka> itguru: next time try stow http://blog.acolyte.co.za/articles/2005/08/07/using-gnu-stow-to-manage-source-installs
<eletido> any reason why gedit thinks the MIME type of a .java file is C source code when I have comments at the top of file, but Java source code when there aren't comments? that a bug?
<dfwlinuxguy> jeeves_Moss what type of dvd discs are you trying to "read"
<eletido> arent comments at the top of the file*
<Zand3r> Hi all.. I am trying to install the latest Ubuntu on a PC that has no CD drive and I get the message "bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" during the initial boot of the installation CD from an external USB CD drive. I am guessing my problem is specific to the fact that I am trying to install from a USB CD drive but could not find anything exactly the same mentioned in the FAQ. Any suggestions?
<tschacka> itguru: it is a gnu program to install packages using symlinks
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: have dvd's ever worked with ubuntu?
<`Jessie> transgress_: I only see 1280x800 in the xorg.conf
<jeeves_Moss> dfwlinuxguy:  currently, I'm trying to rip a DVD to my HDD to compress it into Divx.
<`Jessie> but gnome says 1024x768
<transgress_> `Jessie: okay yeah view your log file
<`Jessie> the display doesn't 'look' right
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  no, I've never been able to get it to read a DVD in Ubuntu
<`Jessie> transgress_: what am I looking for?
<cdric> i found 3 ways to get beryl working with my nvidia card (7600gs) ... with XGL, with AIXGL and one method without XGL nor AIXGL ... which one is the best ?
<itguru> tschacka, I'll go check out that link, thanks for the tip
<mdl178> Is there a reason the ubuntu docs usually tell you to "sudo aptitude install ..." rather than "sudo apt-get install ..."
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: works fine in "the other OS"?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  yep, I can read/burn CD/DVDs in M$
<matty_v> hmmm my system has frozen, whats the hotkey to bring up task manager in ubuntu?
<TheDebugger> cdric: I'm using neither glx or aiglx, i'm using the nvidia driver ( Works perfectly for me )
<dfwlinuxguy> jeeves_Moss I'm really certain that this is not an issue that re-installing is going to fix. I'm sure you're just not doing it right
<jeeves_Moss> jrib:  yes, it works fine in other OSs, it's just Ubuntu
<jrib> mdl178: aptitude used to keep track of dependencies that got pulled in so it was preferred.  Now, apt-get has autoremove too to remove unnecessary deps, so it's not as big a deal
<b0r15> Ok, I have read the docs, how do I enable universe?-how do I edit the file?
<mdl178> thanks jrib
<jeeves_Moss> dfwlinuxguy:  yea, it works in Windowz, but dosen't work in Ubuntu.  I'm lost as to how to make it work
<jrib> dfwlinuxguy: does it just not detect the dvd was inserted at all?
<dfwlinuxguy> jeeves_Moss there are 3 programs needed to do what you are describing.
<cdric> Thanks for the info TheDebugger. I'm already using compiz with only the nvidia driver on another computer. i was wondering if that was the best solution for beryl.
<SpudDogg> b0r15, 'sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list' and un-comment all the commented lines
<dfwlinuxguy> jrib he's not saying
<jeeves_Moss> dfwlinuxguy:  care to assist me to fix it?
<dfwlinuxguy> jrib I'm trying to get that out of him
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> I a, having problems while updating with java
<SpudDogg> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpudDogg> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dfwlinuxguy> jrib I've asked 2 or 3 times what kind of DVD he is trying to "read"
<arrenlex> How do I achieve the echo "foo" >> /var/bar effect with sudo?
<jrib> arrenlex: use tee
<arrenlex> jrib: With what syntax?
<jrib> arrenlex: echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /var/bar
<arrenlex> jrib: That seems to work. Thanks.
<jrib> IPODS_OWN_ZUNES: what are you trying to do?  how are you trying to do it? and what happens exactly?
<`Jessie> anyone have any other ideas?
<`Jessie> my logs weren't helpful
<`Jessie> !widescren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescren - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`Jessie> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IPODS_OWN_ZUNES> jrib: it was about a hour ago, and i dont really know much anymore, but i remember that the update failed, and i just wrote no
<jeeves_Moss> ubitu:  what do you need to know about widescreen?
<jrib> IPODS_OWN_ZUNES: why don't you try again now so you can give us more information?
<b0r15> just a question, do I need a firewall for Linux in between the modem and computer?
<eletido> any reason why gedit thinks the MIME type of a .java file is C source code when I have comments at the top of file, but Java source code when there aren't comments at the top of the file? that a bug?
<joshritger> is there a utility other than synaptic for downloading apps, i have used xubuntu a while ago and i remember a program that cataloged all of the available software and had a lil info about each app
<SpudDogg> b0r15, do you use a router?
<b0r15> I use Smoothwall dedicated hardware firewall-custom Linux
<jrib> joshritger: adept, gnome-app-install, apt-get, aptitude?
<alex_spaz> hello
<SpudDogg> b0r15, sounds like you already have a firewall...why are you asking if you need one?
<joshritger> i will try that
<alex_spaz> how can i change setting for my videocard
<BenPA> hi all ... can anyone tell me how I can tell which specific kde desktop look I have ... I have a version of kde on my work computer and cannot tell which version or look I installed
<xander> i keep getting a warning sign saying your disp. is no longer supported and i can't upgrade to 6.10
<b0r15> someone asked me why I have one if I use Linux..I was just wondering if it's necessary
<jrib> xander: why not?
<alex_spaz> how can i change setting for my videocard
<xander> i'm not sure
<jrib> alex_spaz: what settings?
<alex_spaz> xorg.config
<jrib> xander: what version are you using now?
<Alonea> I have tries acpi=off and acpi=force with no luck. Also tried turning off splash. I still can't reboot or turn off my computer through the log out button (which opens the box and you choose what you want to do)
<xander> i'ts downloading package files
<b0r15> ok, I have installed proFTPd. I want to easily configure it (preferably gui), should I choose standalone or inetd?
<xander> never mind thank you for all your help
<itguru> b0r15, If you want to know what to tell the person, who was trying to be a smartass, and ask you why you have a firewall if you use linux, ask them this, why do they have two locks on thier door? One big superlock would be great, but it's better to make the  bad guys jump through more hops, gives you more time, and a better chance of catching and stopping them
<alex_spaz> where can i turn on 3d acceleration
<jrib> !nvidia | alex_spaz
<ubotu> alex_spaz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dfwlinuxguy> b0r15 standalone
<b0r15> I see, so it helps but not as much a necessity compared to Microsuck Windblows XPlode.
<BenPA> hi all ... can anyone tell me how I can tell which specific kde desktop look I have ... I have a version of kde on my work computer and cannot tell which version or look I installed
<Alonea> again, this happened after I installed drivers so I could have 3d acceleration, which is working splendedly.
<arrenlex> BenPA: Open any KDE application (like konqueror) and go to help-about.
<arrenlex> BenPA: That is, about KDE.
<arrenlex> BenPA: Or kcontrol. Basically anything QT.
<toulouse>  so i went into the terminal, the real one, and played an ascii game, but.... now how do i reset that terminal
<alex_spaz> is a trident card ati or nvidia
<arrenlex> BenPA Or else issue "dpkg -l kdelibs4c2a" in the terminal and it'll tell you what version.
<dfwlinuxguy> b0r15 why not use vsftpd it is the most secure
<tschacka> i am been the guy from aboe who wants to get rid of gnome. i have been able to remove almost all packages but now i get a dpkg error code( 1 ) . Any help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7131/
<jrib> toulouse: reset
<toulouse> guys, what do i do when the terminal no longer has a prompt tho
<toulouse> jrib: it doenst have the normal bash@computer_name:~$
<alex_spaz> is a trident card ati or nvidia
<jrib> toulouse: what does it have?  what crazy game is this?
<b0r15> should I use that? I want the ftp server to also be accessible from a public terminal, just in case.
<toulouse> it was overkill
<dfwlinuxguy> jrib 8)
<toulouse> and i quit the game, but it just went back to the black screen
<jrib> toulouse: tried ctrl-c?
<toulouse> without a prompt
<toulouse> lemme try that
<dfwlinuxguy> b0r15 I dumped proftpd for vsftpd years ago
<alex_spaz> how do i know if my card is ati or nvidia
<transgress_> `Jessie: sorry i was away working on my desktop
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: lspci | grep -i video
<Hasrat_USA> b0r15 you found any work-around for the downloading/firewall problem yet?
<b0r15> will it let me access without encryption?
<toulouse> guys, that doesnt do anything
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: Sorry, that's lspci | grep -i display
<toulouse> it clears the screen,but i have no prompt
<transgress_> `Jessie: can you just put your Xorg.0.log to a pastebin?
<alex_spaz> arrenlex im new to all this what does this mean
<jrib> toulouse: press it more than once.  Maybe trl ctrl-\
<arrenlex> !terminal | alex_spaz
<ubotu> alex_spaz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<`Jessie> transgress_: let me ask a simpler question
<`Jessie> is there any way I can ask my monitor what the sync ranges should be?
<b0r15> no, but it downloads normal files ok
<BenPA> thank you all for your help but the buttons look different ... I am not sure how to get the same look that I have on another computer running the same desktop
<b0r15> so if I use vsftpd, I could both have encrypted and non-encrypted connections?
<arrenlex> BenPA: Open kcontrol and open the appearance and themes option (top one).
<transgress_> `Jessie: well do you know what type of monitor?  because if so you can google it, or you can trial and error it.
<toulouse> jrib: that doesnt seem to do much, it stil has no prompt. this is weird
<arrenlex> BenPA: Everything is configured there.
<Alonea> alex_spaz: Best thing to do now is use google and see what you can find.
<jrib> toulouse: let me try this game.  Does it always happen?
<`Jessie> transgress_:  this is an HP Pavilion dv6245us Notebook
<matty_v> Does anyone know how to setup Evolution to recieve email from multiple exchange accounts? or is it only limited to 1?
<dfwlinuxguy> b0r15 yes
<toulouse> jrib: first time to try it
<who_cares> hey dfwlinuxguy
<transgress_> `Jessie: is it a 15.4 inch monitor?
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: still not working
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares hi
<who_cares> I had to run and do a bunch of stuff
<jrib> toulouse: you quit by just pressing q?
<who_cares> sorry
<royel> `Jessie: often you can find your sync rates by googling for the specs..
<Hasrat_USA> sorry matty i have never used a seperate software to manage emails in my entire life
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares did you kill those processes and try to restart it?
<adam_> !stunnel
<ubotu> stunnel: Universal SSL tunnel for network daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.26-11ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 352 kB
<atlantia> can anyone tell me how to install restricted modules WITHOUT installing nvidia-kernel-common via aptitude or apt-get
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: I tried
<who_cares> it said those weren't process ID's
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 what are you getting now?
<jrib> toulouse: how about  'killall overkill' in another terminal?
<`Jessie> royel: you're welcome to help
<atlantia> (sorry for caps, but i stress the without because for some sad reason one=the other, but I need the rstricted for my intel abg wireless card...
<BenPA> oh gosh ... thank you all that is what I needed ...
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: exact same results, just dies after a few minutes
<toulouse> jrib: ok, i'll try that
<`Jessie> transgress_: yes
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ps auxwww | grep ejabberd  ...results?
<royel> `Jessie: be glad to, give me make a model of monitor
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: root     22291  0.0  0.0   3900   800 pts/0    R+   20:53   0:00 grep ejabberd
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares or just reboot then try to restart the program
<SoulPropagatio1> atlantia: caps are ok, just not messages all in caps
<`Jessie> royel: it's the screen in an HP Pavilion dv6245us Notebook
<b0r15> ok, I'll use vsftpd then. How do I remove proftpd?
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares if that is the only result then you should be able to try to start it again
<toulouse> jrib: that didnt seem to fix the problem. the game is "overkill" and it's in the repo's if you could try it out
<transgress_> `Jessie: i'm going to PM you some syncs to try if you are hardcore against googling it
<adam_> Has anyone here ever used Stunnel?  Am I correct in thinking I'll be able to remotely control a terminal session?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> HELP
<atlantia> SoulPropagatio1, heh yeah. thanks. anychance you know how to tell apt-get install package a (restricted modules) but do not install the nvidia-kernel-common stuff?
<toulouse> jrib: it's probly somethign simple
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 fdisk -l  ...results?
<ubuntu> i want to make triple boot
<royel> matty_v: you should be able to add additional mail accounts in Evo.. use Edit > Preferences > then Mail Accounts options
<ubuntu> i have installed WIndows XP,UBuntu and KNoppix
<royel> `Jessie: k, let me see what google says
<ubuntu> but KNoppix don't want to run.
<atlantia> SoulPropagatio1, or otherwise, why one=the other dep wise, as I only need the modules for other hardware, i want to use nvidia's drivers for the graphics card
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  ..put any module you don't want loaded in there
<jrib> toulouse: i ran it but can't replicate
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: nothing
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: it started up
<b0r15> how do I uninstall a program?
<who_cares> thank you so much
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ...cool!
<jrib> b0r15: use synaptic
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 you must be root to run that or sudo fdisk -l
<SoulPropagatio1> k
<Hasrat_USA> damn youtube.com contains exactly 1,300 videos on ubuntu
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, so nvidia-kernel-common is one module and not a group or does that just tell modprobe anything from that package
<toulouse> jrib: i just went to Terminal 1, typed overkill, then typed "q" to quit it, then it just sits there with no prompt
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia you have to specify the modules specifically
<b0r15> ok, but I see several proftpd packages. Which should I remove and howto stop the service?
<jrib> toulouse: does  ps -ef | grep overkill  still show the game running?
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, errm.. is there a way to only download packages with apt and then manually install them or blacklist a package in Apt?
<hajiki> hey guys my Swap keeps failing on fsck at boot time... what do i do??
<toulouse> jrib: it says:    :~$ ps -ef | grep overkill
<toulouse> evan     11586 11570  0 19:39 tty1     00:00:00 overkill
<toulouse> evan     12259 12237  0 19:57 pts/0    00:00:00 grep overkill
<toulouse> sorry for c/p in here i know
<toulouse> pastebin
<ubuntu> !maultibooy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maultibooy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<transgress_> `Jessie: did you get my message?
<ubuntu> !multibooy
<ubuntu> !multiboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multibooy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toulouse> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jrib> toulouse: does it still say that after  killall overkill  ?
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: http://pastebin.com/886978
<toulouse> jrib: yes sir
<b0r15> should I remove all proftpd packages???
<ubuntu> toulouse i have installed WIndows xp,UBuntu and kNOppix but kNOppix don't wanto to boot.
<jrib> toulouse: how about killal -9 overkill ?
<toulouse> i'll tryt aht
<`Jessie> yes
<`Jessie> transgress_: yes, that's what it's using
<toulouse> jrib: ok, one of those dissapeared
<toulouse> when i do grep
<toulouse> :~$ ps -ef | grep overkill
<toulouse> evan     12315 12237  0 19:59 pts/0    00:00:00 grep overkill
<toulouse> that's what it now says
<transgress_> `Jessie: that's shared memory, how much memory did you allot to it when you did dpkg-reconfigure?
<ubuntu> toulose???
<toulouse> yes sir
<toulouse> oh
<BenPA> thank you all it worked
<`Jessie> transgress_: I left it blank, the bios has 128megs allotted
<`Jessie> I can change that though
<toulouse> im sorry man, i dont know anything about grub issues
<`Jessie> should I?\
<ubuntu> toulouse i have installed WIndows xP,uBUNTU AND KNOPPIix but KNoppix don't want to boot
<toulouse> ubuntu: !grub
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, searching that man page, but other than pinning a package to a specific release, nothing about preventing.. i'll keep looking
<toulouse> ubuntu: i dont know how to help you man
<SoulPropagatio1> ubuntu what is up with your caps
<ubuntu> SoulPropagatio1: problem man
<transgress_> `Jessie: well don't leave it blank.  give it about 32 megs... that's 32768K iirc
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia you mean like what you can do with portage in gentoo?
<wes_1977> does anyone know what I can pass to svn add to add all files in all subdirectories to the repo? I know I can use svn add */* initially, but on subsequent attempts it will not add new files b/c the directories are already in the repo. I don't want to have to go to every sub-directory and run the command.
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 I'm sorry please tell me exactly how far you get in the boot process?
<toulouse> jrib: hey! success, it died
<toulouse> now the prompt works
<ubuntu> SoulPropagatio1: Do YoU know something for the triple boot
<`Jessie> transgress_: in the bios the video is configured to use up to 128mb
<SoulPropagatio1> ubuntu no
<toulouse> !GRUB | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, perhaps, i just know that the nvidia howto (been 3 years since gentoo) specifically states remove the nvidia-kernel-common, but doesn't mention what happens if you need restricted for other hardware
<`Jessie> transgress_: what should I set the video memory to?
<Miles> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<b0r15> How do I remove proftpd?-what packages and howto stop service?
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: Errm, I'm the guy with the erratic wifi card ^^;
<sinisterguy> i need help with dosemu: how can I access the freedos install from a regular shell
<transgress_> jeffery_: i just said about 32megs... or 32768 K since it has to be in K
<transgress_> `Jessie: ^
<transgress_> jeffery_: sorry
<ubuntu> !GRUB | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<`Jessie> transgress_: only 32?
<toulouse> thanks ubuntu
<ubuntu> toulouse man i will try it,
<transgress_> `Jessie: 32 megs should be fine.  you can do more if you wish
<`Jessie> transgress_: when the bios says it can use up to 128?
<ubuntu> FOr nothing masn
<dalani> what syntax a **.tar.gz install???
<ubuntu> perdon man
<`Jessie> transgress_: ok testing
<toulouse> im sorry, i know nothing of how to do that
<jrib> dalani: what are you trying to install exactly?
<arrenlex> dalani: What?
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia you just need to put nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dalani> ooo
<jrib> dalani: ooo as in openoffice.org?
<burrito> anyone know why xchat won't connect to certain servers? (irc.rizon.net for exampe)
<dalani> i dwnloaded openoff
<arrenlex> dalani: Why not use the one from the repositories?
<dalani> dial up dude
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 I thought I was talking to you about grub
<arrenlex> dalani: iirc you'd have to mess with alien to install openoffice from the tarball.
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, but i want nvidia to load, just not the one from the ubuntu repos.. rar i know apt is trying to protect me.. but this is sad
<smoenux> !pastebin
<transgress_> burrito: it has issues with lame servers?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: nope, any more ideas on my problem?
<atlantia> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<atlantia>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic nvidia-kernel-common
<toulouse> hey guys, how to i UNinstall something with wine?
<jrib> isn't ooo on the cd's?
<burrito> ? lame servers?
<atlantia> but all i ask for is the restricted modules...
<dalani> tried alien doesnt doit
<royel> `Jessie: well, unfortunately.. laptop information is not as readily available as monitors sold seperately (desktops), I did find the manufacturer an you could email them for the specs, but it would almost be easier to just rougly guess what the display is capable of.. http://www.brightviewtechnologies.com/
<transgress_> toulouse: find the uninstall program in the program files
<arrenlex> atlantia: The restricted modules include the nvidia driver because that's how the package was made. You can't separate them because they depend on each other.
<toulouse> how do i get to program files tho? in just nautilus?
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia then just don't install nvidia-glx
<transgress_> royel: her options are right.  her monitor is the same as mine
<SoulPropagatio1> toulouse: ~/.wine/drive_c
<toulouse> oh
<b0r15> I marked 2 packages for removal in synaptec. How do I actually remove them??
<jrib> b0r15: press "apply"
<dfwlinuxguy> atlantia or apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx if you already have it installed
<VeganCheesesteak> hi does anyone here use ISPConfig?
<atlantia> dfwlinuxguy, arrenlex understand the dependency relation (why is beyond me) but understand dfwlinuxguy i am following instructions that state "remove nvidia-kernel-common" and this contradicts it
<royel> transgress_: I wasn't aware you had settings.. she asked if I wanted to help when I suggested googling for them.. I been looking for the specs this whole time.. sounds like you guys got it under control though :)
<transgress_> royel: heh sorry.  i didn't notice her ask you or i would've told you.  :)
<royel> transgress_: is ok, I had nothing else to do :)
<quaal> why do i have a "Floppy 1" and a "Floppy Drive" in Computer file browser
<atlantia> going to try the install without removing the kernel common stuff, we'll see.. bbias
<`Jessie> transgress_: I said for it to use 128M and I still only have 1024x768 in gnome
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 I'm so sorry..i thought I was talking to you about grub not loading
<quaal> and when i open "floppy 1" it says unable to mount the selected floppy drive
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 so you loaded the .sys and .inf from your install disks?
<toulouse> guys, i didnt find an uninstaller for google sketchUp in my program files, can i just delete all the files in there? will that get rid of it (wine cant run google sketchup)
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: yeah
<arrenlex> toulouse: wine uninstaller
<toulouse> arrenlex: sorry, but how do i invoke wine uninstaller
<`Jessie> transgress_: I found something that may work
<`Jessie>  testing
<arrenlex> toulouse: run that command. Anywhere.
<itguru> jrib, I tried the checkinstall thing, of installing over the top of a previous install, but it failed. How can i manually remove software installed via make install?
<SoulPropagatio1> itguru: make uninstall
<dalani> toulouse try equinox3d if sketchup dont run
<jrib> itguru: rm
<toulouse> cool i will
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 you have an acer laptop?
<arrenlex> itguru: "failed"?
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: nope, pcmcia card
<itguru> SoulPropagatio1, there was no make uninstall included
<dalani> equnx does bezier curves nice
<SoulPropagatio1> itguru: cd /path/to/src THEN sudo make uninstall
<transgress_> `Jessie: what's that?
<`Jessie> transgress_: YES IT WORKS
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 are you using the ndiswrapper from the repositories?
<transgress_> `Jessie: what was it?
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: yeah
<yomedia> Hi all. Does anybody know if Ubuntu plans on including XGL/Compiz effects in  Feisty Fawn? And what are you guy's opinion's on XGL effects? Thanks.
<SoulPropagatio1> thing is, the wireless was just fine yesterday, and earlier today at a different AP
<`Jessie> transgress_: Make sure 'universe' repository is enabled, and run 'apt-get update && apt-get install 915resolution' to get the correct 1280x800 resolution on your display panel.
<itguru> SoulPropagatio1, I tried that - but i'll try again, just in case
<royel> yomedia: it was scratched for Feisty
<foormea> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jrib> yomedia: not enabled by default
<ikonone> ok I just did a fresh install and there is a kernel update. I have yet to install it because last time i did gdm would not start because it did not have "root" permissions...  Well I had tried "sudo chown root:gdm /var/lib/gdm" to set proper permisions but it didnt work.
<jimcooncat> who has the best supported scanners? need a good one, 10 ppm or better with adf
<ikonone> did i do something wrong/
<Crema10> is it possible to make an old computer into a NAS using Ubuntu? if yes, what kind of software can i use?
<jrib> ikonone: what version of ubuntu?
<yomedia> OK. It;s not that bad to get manually anyway.
<ikonone> edgy
<ikonone> 6.10
<transgress_> `Jessie: well i'm okay as i have mine working properly but glad you got it kicking
<royel> Crema10: it is, an I would use the server version of 6.06 personally, there is also some other options such as Freenas..
<Crema10> Freenas? is that an operating system or jsut an app?
<Crema10> let me look that up, sounds interesting
<Frogzoo> Crema10: or just samba/nfs
<royel> Crema10: its a OS, freebsd based
<Crema10> ahh
<Crema10> ok
<Crema10> Frogzoo: samba/nfs?
<nytejade> Does anyone know why the latest auto-update from ubuntu causes my Ubuntu to stop booting
<nytejade> I'm running a macbook
<royel> Crema10: IMO, it's pretty crude, but it does work an is very simple to setup
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 you sound like you've done your homework and know what you are doing setting it up. I can tell you I had a gateway laptop I was trying to use ndiswrappers with about a year ago. I had the exact same types of problems with that card. It would start up then die
<yomedia> nytejade: What version of Ubuntu were you running
<nytejade> 6.10
<Crema10> royel: yeah, nothing crazy.. just a home network in need of a NAS due to my insane amount of data accumulated
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 it wasn't until they came out with the open source broadcom drivers that I was able to get it to work
<yomedia> Ok, hold on.
<nytejade> It ran fine for months, then I did the auto update and it was shitted.
<nytejade> I tried installing 6.14, or whatever the Feisty one is, and I got some weird Lilo error
<yomedia> Is it booting up?
<nytejade> Not at all
<nytejade> i'm reinstalling 6.10
<Frogzoo> !samba | Crema10
<ubotu> Crema10: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nytejade> but i need to know what i should do when this happens again
<Frogzoo> !nfs | Crema10
<ubotu> Crema10: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<itguru> SoulPropagatio1, I get the error No rule to make target 'uninstall' . Stop
<royel> Crema10: if you want something that can be built on, then I'd go with a version of Linux an setup apache/nfs.. perhaps swat for admin.. but Freenas is something you can setup in about 5-10 minutes
<VeganCheesesteak> how do you find your ip in linux?
<Crema10> cool cool.. thanks for the info Frogzoo and royel
<atlantia> hmm that failed horribly
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 I know that doesn't help, but you sound like you know what you are doing so I'm thinking it is a flakey driver for that card
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: Well my concern is that it was working fine yesterday and earlier today, then it just borked when I got home
<SoulPropagatio1> itguru: errm well then no idea.
<yomedia> nytejade: Unfortunately, these things sometimes happen with beta software. I guess, go through the updates when you get it installed, and see if anything might look like it has something to do with what happens.
<nytejade> Well
<arrenlex> itguru: What happens if you try running checkinstall?
<nytejade> When I update I can no longer boot in
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 for how long was it working?
<nytejade> I need to know how to repair that
<iStirk> Hi - I'm having some problems with Ubuntu Edgy Eft.. You see, the live CD gave me an error that it could "not display in this video mode", so, I downloaded the alternative cd and installed Ubuntu from there. Unfortunatly, when I try to boot up into my newly installed system, I get the same error. Its running on an nvidia Geforce 6800 card. Note: Everything was fine with Ubuntu Dapper (I had to install it in safe graphics mode, but it was f
<nytejade> So I don't have to keep resinstalling : (
<nytejade> I'm using Edgy
<nytejade> And the same thing happens when I auto-update
<Momomo> Is it possible to initiate a network install as a LiveCD user? (Given an open wifi connection)
<atlantia> got an error that says my nvidia driver and kernel module have a mismatched version.. stupid that I cleanly saw that coming and still had to get smacked by it
<itguru> arrenlex, it won't install
<arrenlex> itguru: What error?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 could it be that your neighbor set up a wireless router and it is competing with your signal? Have you tried moving the computer to a different location?
<yomedia> Oh, edgy? Hmm, sounds like an error with updates being pushed to both. Anybody else here got any ideas?
<itguru> The software I built from source where kernel modules, where are they located?
<itguru> arrenlex, A shared file of some sort
<atlantia> is there an ubuntu channel for issues outside of the scope of this one?
<dfwlinuxguy> itguru modules are in /lib/modules
<Momomo> Is it possible to initiate a network install as a LiveCD user, given an open Wifi connection and a unrealiable CD-ROM?
<iStirk> Hi - I'm having some problems with Ubuntu Edgy Eft.. You see, the live CD gave me an error that it could "not display in this video mode", so, I downloaded the alternative cd and installed Ubuntu from there. Unfortunatly, when I try to boot up into my newly installed system, I get the same error. Its running on an nvidia Geforce 6800 card. Note: Everything was fine with Ubuntu Dapper (I had to install it in safe graphics mode, but it was f
<nytejade> Do you think my error could be because of a new kernel?
<nytejade> How do I install a different kernel?
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: I installed ubuntu yesterday (I've played with and used it before for about a year) and once I got the drivers set up for my card (which I got from eBay the same day) and I've used wifi in assorted places in my house for a long time and it's fine. There are no competing signals and even where there are there's no interference.
<Momomo> iStirk: Install Dapper and just upgrade the system from there?
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: I have a crazy idea, hold up
<transgress_> iStirk: try getting the nvidia drivers and using those
<iStirk> how would I use them
<iStirk> I mean
<iStirk> Install them when I cant boot up into ubuntu
<javiolo> hi
* atlantia curses silently
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: Worse comes to works I could always make a shell script to run a ping every few seconds, and if it doesn't hear from the router it just ifdown;ifup's
<SoulPropagatio1> s/works/worse (why did I type that? lol)
<Momomo> iStirk: Ubuntu has removed a number of drivers for nvidia cards. If Dapper works, consider using that and if trying to install, use that version as a base for your system
<javiolo> rtorrent supports encryption ? if so how do I activate it ?
<transgress_> iStirk: oh you can't boot up at all?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 I had to do that for a server once
<atlantia> Momomo, you seem wise.. can you help me for a sec?
<iStirk> Well, I can boot up in the recovery mode
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 the problem was very intermittient
<Momomo> atlantia: With kernel modules?
<transgress_> javiolo: this isn't an rtorrent channel... you might should check the rtorrent documentation or website
<yomedia> iStirk: Graphical problem
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: maybe it's my router. I don't think so, though. my wired desktop is running just fine and has been for ... a long time lol
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 so you used this card for a long time with no problems?
<iStirk> Momomo: Does the install CD provide an option for upgrade? I didnt see one
<javiolo> transgress_ yes, I searched on the rtorrent docs also in rtorrent channel...
<who_cares> hey dfwlinuxguy
<who_cares> lol
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: about a day, it's new
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares HI
<who_cares> how do I kill a process
<javiolo> who_cares sudo kill -9 PID
<Momomo> iStirk: Just install Dapper onto the system (since it works with your video card), then upgrade the system from there using AptGet or the process described in the forums (to upgrade to Edgy)
<atlantia> Momomo, yeah see i need linux-restricted-modules package installed, but apt-get aptitude w/e is trying to install nvidia-kernel-cmmon, which conflicts with my binary based kernel module
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 I still think it's flaky driver support. My broadcom card did the very same thing under ndiswrappers
<jrib> who_cares: system > administration > system monitor.  If you do want to use the terminal, don't use -9 unless you need to
<orangefly> i have read a lot of forums but i still can't get my wireless card to work....can anyone help....???....
<who_cares> I don't have a GUI
<itguru> dfwlinuxguy, Thanks for the tip - i guess it's time to fire up the rm command!
<iStirk> Momomo: Alright, I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the advice
<who_cares> I ran ps auxwww | grep ejabberd
<chiefbearclaw> simply the best way to install nvidia or ati drivers -- > http://albertomilone.com/index.html
<javiolo> jrib with -9 you force it right ?
<chiefbearclaw> imo
<surb> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<atlantia> chiefbearclaw, yeah seen his site...
<who_cares> I just tried it with -9
<Momomo> atlantia: Is the package name "linux-restricted-modules" ?
<atlantia> chiefbearclaw, no site address the issue i have
<atlantia> AFAIK
<atlantia> Momomo, yes
<who_cares> it still has this running: "ejabberd  4655  0.0  0.1  10272  1536 ?        Ss   21:25   0:00 /usr/lib/erlang/lib/ssl-3.0.12/priv/bin/ssl_esock"
<chiefbearclaw> ah
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: I'm thinking you're right. It just seems so odd that it would work just fine and then for no apparent reason stop
<Momomo> Is it possible to initiate a network install as a LiveCD user, given an open Wifi connection and a unrealiable CD-ROM?
<atlantia> Momomo, the resticted modules supports my Intel ABG wireless card
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 It's frustrating!
<matt____> i need help with sharing an external usb drive from ubuntu to xbox
<atlantia> Momomo, but i dont want to use the ubuntu based nvidia stuff
<apocalypse> is there a way to optimize watching video through the network from a lan computer?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 I had a stupid ethernet cable strung across the house until they released the OS drivers
<Momomo> atlantia: Because it conflicts with the nivdia module?
<atlantia> Momomo, yes, the nvidia-kernel-common package conflicts, but auto installs along with restricted
<orangefly> can anyone help install a broadcom wireless card....???....
<matt____> i need help with sharing an external usb drive from ubuntu to xbox, can someone point me to an appropriate channel?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagatio1 even now I still have to restart the network occasionally just not as much
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: I'd do that but I use my laptop at school too (mostly just to screw off when I'm bored ... ;)) so I'm stuck with getting the wireless to work
<Momomo> atlantia: Is it a required package of the restricted modules? Try manually unchecking the package?
<who_cares> okay, so when I kill the ejabberd process it restarts with a new PID
<timetrap> I have a problem with gdebi and the add/remove programs menu item
<who_cares> how do I stop it from restarting?
<atlantia> Momomo, using cli, i can try the package manager gui
<timetrap> can anyone help?
<timetrap> I think my /usr/local/lib/python2.4/sitepackges is empty
<Momomo> atlantia: Please do. If the nvidia driver isn't part of the package itself (just depends on it), the regular GUI should allow you to deny it.
<SoulPropagatio1> dfwlinuxguy: brb, rebooting the router. Let's just hope that's it ^o^
<matt____> i need help with sharing an external usb drive from ubuntu to xbox, can someone point me to an appropriate channel?
<Momomo> Is it possible to initiate a network install as a LiveCD user, given an open Wifi connection and a unrealiable CD-ROM?
<matsavhalev> matt___: i think you need info on samba check the wiki
<matsavhalev> Momomo: dont think so unless you customise the live iso....
<atlantia> !!!!
<matt____> i;ve exhausted my web searching on the topic....
<atlantia> Dangit
<Momomo> Eh..
<atlantia> Momomo, even the gui says its getting removed, this is rediculous
<timetrap> I have a problem with gdebi and the add/remove programs menu item, they will not work . . . I cannot install .debs
<Momomo> atlantia: Sounds like its the package itself. I can't help with that
<matt____> i can use samba to share things in my home folder, but not external hds
<daifu> Good evening all. Any way to increase font size?
<adam_> Has anyone got Ubuntu dual-booting on a macbook?
<timetrap> no it is not the package, I think the library is broken
<SoulPropagation> I'm back
<timetrap> I cannot click on add/remove programs
<timetrap> it starts then errors out
<matt____> matsavhalev: do you know about a problem like this?
<Momomo> timetrap: Either way, thats a problem of the repository
<timetrap> but synaptic works
<daifu> I think I got it.
<timetrap> okay
<timetrap> so what should I do?
<SoulPropagation> dfwlinuxguy: is it a coincidence that two of my ping tests got up to {343, 341} pings?
<daifu> how is Knoppix similar/better than Ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagation that is not good
<daifu> I am testing Knoppix right now.
<matsavhalev> daifu: knoppix is more useful to use live, ubuntu works better as an actual desktop
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagation you might try the belkin pcmcia wireless adapters. they release their drivers open source
<matsavhalev> daifu: ubuntu repositories are more stable for upgrades from my experience than knoppix
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagation http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_constraint=3944&search_query=belkin+wireless&Continue.x=0&Continue.y=0&Continue=Find&ic=24_0
<daifu> Thanks natsavlhalev'
<matsavhalev> daifu: np
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagation I use a belkin pci card and it works GREAT
<daifu> by actual desktop, you mean after having installed ubuntu?
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: since I managed to break it again I ran "ps auxwww | grep ejabberd"
<`Jessie> sme again :)
<SoulPropagation> dfwlinuxguy: I have an orinoco card, it's just crappy
<`Jessie> I can't seem to get my wireless network to connect
<`Jessie> I installed network-manager-gnome
<kkkg> &list
<timetrap> momomo: what is the problem with the repository?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagation the belkin ones are only around $35 and I like supporting vendors that release their firmare
<matt____> matsavhalev: do you know why i'm able to (samba) share my home folder, but not external drives?
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7134/
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares ok..did you kill the running processes?
<daifu> is there a better program than xchat?
<who_cares> I tried
<who_cares> they restart
<matsavhalev> matt___: running kde at the moment so i cant check
<SoulPropagation> dfwlinuxguy: apparently a lot of people think like you because my vendor is belly-up ... that's how I got mine for like ... $15 w/s&h
<matt____> oh.
<matsavhalev> daifu: kvirc
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares kill 4001    kill 4124     kill 4310
<Taime1> how do you change the boot splash in ubuntu?
<daifu> where do I find this kvirc?
<daifu> or how do I download while in knoppix?
<matt1234> is the xgl channel on this server?
<timetrap> I will ask again . . . Does anyone know why gdebi or add/remove programs does not work, and how should I try to fix it?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagation it is worth not wasting my time and just get one that works
<livingtm> is it possible to not start gnome-panel after logging into gdm?
<Taime1> reinstall using gdebi?
<Taime1> im kidding
<matsavhalev> timetrap: u tried on the command line?
<dfwlinuxguy> soulpropagation time is money
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7135/
<timetrap> yes I tried on the command line should I post the output
<matt____> is that a chat room for samba?
<matsavhalev> Taime1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_alternate_boot_splash_screen
<daifu> where do I find kvirc?
<timetrap> here it comes
<Taime1> thanks
<timetrap> timetrap@tectonic:/usr/lib$ gdebi
<timetrap> Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
<timetrap> Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>
<timetrap> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>] 
<timetrap> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<timetrap> Traceback (most recent call last):
<timetrap>   File "/usr/bin/gdebi", line 4, in ?
<timetrap>     import apt
<daifu> can I download through knoppix?
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares one kill per line then hit enter and do the next one
<timetrap> ImportError: No module named apt
<SoulPropagation> dfwlinuxguy: I've got more time than money, so I guess I'll just have to fudge it. >.>
<matsavhalev> daifu: apt-get install kvirc?
<who_cares> k
<matt1234> Taime1, i'm hardly an expert, but when i used synaptic package manager and just hit "update" it seemed to fix problems for me
<matt____> is that a chat room for samba?
<daifu> matsavhalev, how do I do that in knoppix?
<matt____> chat room = channel
<matsavhalev> matt___: try /join #samba
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares  kill 4001 <return> kill 4124 <return> kill 4310 <return>
<akao> hey anyone around here who is knowledgable about getting ati cards up and working?
<matt____> matsavhalev: thanks
<timetrap> so no ones knows?
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7136/
<arrenlex> !ask | akao
<ubotu> akao: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matsavhalev> matt___: np
<SoulPropagation> So, my next problem is whenever I close my lid, gdm restarts
<moquist> running Edgy on a brand-new MacBook -- sound out of both internal speakers & headphones at the same time, which I definitely don't want. Any advice?
<atlantia> chiefbearclaw, i owe you a measure of thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares  kill 4125 <return> kill 4519 <return>
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares this is getting crazy
<who_cares> yeah
<atlantia> chiefbearclaw, checked out tseliot's site again, he has a python script called Envy, works flawless
<timetrap> what is this?
<timetrap> timetrap@tectonic:/usr/lib$ gdebi
<timetrap> Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
<timetrap> Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>
<timetrap> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>] 
<timetrap> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<timetrap> Traceback (most recent call last):
<timetrap>   File "/usr/bin/gdebi", line 4, in ?
<timetrap>     import apt
<timetrap> ImportError: No module named apt
<who_cares> okay
<who_cares> that killed them off
<timetrap> sorry to spam but I am a little frustrated
<daifu> matsahalev... how do I get kvirc through Knoppix?
<Dakota> I have the Conexant HD Audio on my laptop and in 6.10 unstable, a while ago, even with the new ALSA drivers my sound was messed up.
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares how is it getting like that?
<who_cares> no idea
<akao> hey anyone around here who is knowledgable about getting ati cards up and working?
<who_cares> when I start it it starts once
<Dakota> I could hear sound from my speakers on my laptop but I plugged in headphones and the computer acted as if they weren't even there.
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares then what?
<Frogzoo_> !ati | akao
<ubotu> akao: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<who_cares> I try to restart it when I change the config file
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares I see
<who_cares> I guess it never fully kills the old one
<arrenlex> !ask | akao
<ubotu> akao: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<who_cares> cause it will never restart
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares did you install it from synaptic?
<who_cares> I used apt-get
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares can you run /etc/init.d/ejabberd stop
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares can you run /etc/init.d/ejabberd start
<Dakota> Can anyone help with Conexant 5097 HD Audio on an HP Laptop?
<who_cares> I can run them
<a5benwillis> I downloaded the source for OpenSSH and ran ./configure. Now there is no make. How do I install?
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares can you run /etc/init.d/ejabberd restart
<Steve_C> hi everyone
<who_cares> that's what kills it
<akao> thanks ubotu bot, without you people would have to talk directly to others.
<kev_b> is there an viewport equivalent to 'show windows from current workspace' in the task bar?
<who_cares> I can run /etc/init.d/ejabberd start, but that only starts it once
<who_cares> if I try to restart it it crashes
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares if you can run /etc/init.d/ejabberd stop then /etc/init.d/ejabberd start when you change the config and you won't have to go through all that kill stuff
<who_cares> okay
<who_cares> I'll try that next time
<Dakota> Please, can someone help with Conexant HD Audio?
<a5benwillis> jrib: Are you still here?
<atlantia> hey one last question gang
<moquist> Dakota: I'm having my own troubles with audio on a new MacBook. No idea about Conexant, though. Sorry.
<atlantia> what are the chances my kernel is not right, i.e. not smp and how do i check?
<arrenlex> atlantia: What does "uname -r" say?
<atlantia> i have an intel duo core laptop, shouldn't it use the smp kernel?
<adam_> moquist: Aside from that, how's the macbook thing workin' out for you?  I just got one, and am hoping to dual-boot...
<arrenlex> !attitude | akao
<ubotu> akao: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dfwlinuxguy> smp has moved to the generic kernel
<atlantia> arrenlex, 2.6.17-11-generic
<arrenlex> atlantia: You have smp.
<Dakota> So noone can help with ICH7 Conexant HD Audio, headphones not working?
<atlantia> arrenlex, ahh ok, did a cat /rpoc/cpuinfo and only got a return on 1 cpu, wasnt sure if a core duo was supposed to be two
<dfwlinuxguy> type top then press 1 and you should see both CPU's
<arrenlex> atlantia: Yep, a core duo is two.
<moquist> adam_: Feisty was quite a bit better than Edgy (pommed in main, for example), but VMWare-Server wouldn't build under the 2.6.20-8 Feisty kernel. :(
<Steve_C> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. I tried installing PCLinux on my system and it keeps locking up so I decided to try ubuntu. One version of a livecd works fairly well but the latest one I tried my keyboard and mouse wouldn't work. Is there anyone who could help me figure out what wrong?
<atlantia> arrenlex, also grepping messages for smp comes back with nothing
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7137/
<dfwlinuxguy> cat /proc/cpuinfo should show both CPU's
<atlantia> arrenlex, gonna feel like christmas if i have been running my laptop at half staff for the last 1/2 year
<moquist> adam_: madwifi doesn't do it in either Edgy or Feisty; I had to use ndiswrapper to get w/l working.
<b0r15> I installed vsftpd and need to configure it. I could not find the vsftpd folder in /etc. Where are the config and program files?
<pramz> b0r15: should be /etc/vsftpd.conf
<atlantia> arrenlex, well system monitor says "CPU1/ CPU2".. so maybe no xmas here now
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, hi
<Dakota> Please, Someone help me with Headphone problem with Conexant HD Audio
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, you're on an AMD, right?
<Steve_C> Hi, Hasrat
<dfwlinuxguy> who_cares is there a /etc/init.d/epmd
<SpudDogg> !mp3 > SpudDogg
<sivik> ok, i installed xserver-xorg and kdm and everything i run sudo kdm, i get a weird symbol when i go over to the F7 tty that should be the gui
<adam_> moquist: Ahh, that sucks... I'd probably go with Dapper... I wonder how that would work out...  I'm afraid to even try gettin' wireless set up though, considering how often people have problems with it... =O
<Steve_C> Harat, no it's intel (HP media center pc)
<atlantia> arrenlex, well heck, actually cat /proc/cpuinfo says two now.. has coolness.. i got a cpu back :D
<who_cares> dfwlinuxguy: nope
<atlantia> has=heh *
<moquist> adam_: the w/l has been fine and very stable, once I bowed to the fates and used ndiswrapper. *shrug*
<Hasrat_USA> were you able to boot with the latest live CD? speaking of latest version, which one is it?
<Pudding> hey, how can I get mp3-files to play in amarok?
<moquist> adam_: Oh, and suspending just failed to bring up the backlight, which I half expected.
<Hasrat_USA> describe exactly which iso you downloaded. and your keyboard and mouse are all USB, right?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, I think it was 6.10 or something
<Hasrat_USA> ok
<calloc`> Hello folks
<adam_> hmm... alright, duly noted.  Thank you!  Ooh, ouch about the backlight...  Did you have any problems installing?  Did you have to reset your MBR or anything?
<Steve_C> keyboard and mouse was ps/2 . I had swapped out my wireless kbd and mouse to try and get pclinux to work
<calloc`> I'm trying to install kubuntu edgy 64 bit onto my pentium D, but seems to be freezing at a light blue X server screen
<calloc`> anyone have any run ins with that?
<Hasrat_USA> calloc`, 64 bit got some issues
<moquist> adam_: No. I actually did boot OSX and install BootCamp because I thought I might have to...but then I read that I didn't, and decided just to blow it all away.
<cafuego_> calloc`: See if someone on #kubuntu knows
<Steve_C> Hasrat, if it's important I can try and find the iso I downloaded
<b0r15> where do I configure basic settings for vsftpd, such as home directory, user accounts, etc.?
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, were you able at all to boot the PC using the 6.10 live CD?
<cafuego_> b0r15: it uses /etc/passwod
<moquist> adam_: The Edgy server install disc didn't work, b/c the keyboard isn't available at the CD menu and the server disc doesn't time out and start the installation... :-p
<HymnToLife> b0r15, ftp accounds are system accounts
<cafuego_> um, /etc/passwd even
<calloc`> kk
<moquist> adam_: The Edgy desktop install was fine.
<HymnToLife> you add them and manage them the same way as any other
<Hasrat_USA> yes, let's find out that ISO and post the link in the room for all to see
<cafuego_> b0r15: If they're supposed to be ftp-only, you set the shell to /bin/false
<HymnToLife> FTP is just another way to login on the system
<yomm> How do I allow xdmcp acces on my ubuntu box ?
<Pudding> can anyone tell me how to add mp3 support to amarok?
<b0r15> how about directories?
<transgress_> anyone know why ndiswrapper won't modprobe?
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell Pudding about mp3 | Pudding, see the private message from ubotu.
<transgress_> it gives me an error saying invalid argument
<Pudding> I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<cafuego_> b0r15: home directories are created by the adduser script
<moquist> yomm: edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and find the [XDMCP]  section and change "Enable=false" to "Enable=true"
<b0r15> how do I do that?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, yes it booted ok and the kbd actually worked for a brief time (long enough for me to select livecd) but then it didn't respond. When I plugged in a usb mouse that worked but.
<adam_> moquist: Cool, thank you...
<HymnToLife> b0r15, typically, (sudo) useradd -m username
<HymnToLife> adds the user and will create /home/username
<moquist> adam_: And I finally got right/middle clicking working by using xsetkb.
<cafuego_> HymnToLife: just 'sudo adduser <user>'
<moquist> adam_: mouseemu under Edgy just disables the trackpad until you stop the service again.
<cafuego_> HymnToLife: will prompt as required.
<Steve_C> Hasrat, ok give me a minute to see if I can find it using ubuntu (remember I'm new to all this)
<Hasrat_USA> okay
<transgress_> do i need to rmmod bcm43xx before i can modprobe ndiswrapper or should that have no effect?
<b0r15> But I already have my username, can I log in with that, and where will the home directory be?
<GMWeezel> What file could I use to figure out the day distro was installed?
<erik1397> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367946
<tafadzwa> hey could someone visti www.daclan.info and let me know what they see i think i finally have vhosts working :)
<b0r15> and also do I need to allow port 21 or will it automatically open?
<sivik> how do i fix the error, sudo, timestamp too far in the future
<akao> tafa - couldn't connect
<tafadzwa> damn
<tafadzwa> what about www.tafadzwa.info?
<akao> same
<akao> could not connect
<tafadzwa> block port 80 :(
<adam_> moquist: Excellent, thanks again!
<Timw> hey guys
<Timw> does anyone know how to Perhaps you should add the directory containing `x11.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<sivik_> did y'all answer the question for sivik
<DarkReflections> Sup,
<tafadzwa> hey couldn't i alias www.tafadzwa.info for www.tafadzwa.info:8080 some how?
<yomm> moquist : thx , and what if you are not running gdm ?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, it was livecd-i686-installer-2006.1.iso
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, let me ask you a question. for example, right now you don't have those USB devices in question (keyboard and mouse) attached to your PC. you have the ps/2 mouse and keyboard connected instead. now, if you boot the CD off the liveCD, would it work alright?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, right and I don't know but I suspect it would
<Timw> i have been play with ubuntu for two whole days
<Sivik> how do i fix the problem, sudo: time stamp too far in the future
<Timw> right now stuck in two problems
<Timw> one is that i can't play nsv files (i even tried wine for this)
<Farnaby> Any evolution guys in here?
<root__> hi all. How do I install Webmin on my Ubuntu box>?
<moquist> yomm: I dunno. I'm running ion2 instead of gnome, though (that's tangentially relevant ;) and the xkbset stuff is in my .bashrc.
<cafuego_> Farnaby: We all evolved. Any specifics?
<root__> damn, I'm root, brb
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, it's a debian bug. Ubuntu is based on Debian. the solution is: disconnect your USB keyboard and mouse and keep the ps/2 keyboard and mouse connected before booting up
<moquist> adam_, yomm: I'm throwing together a blog post about what I've done now.
<Farnaby> cafuego: I am trying to figure out why the tasks from evolution aren't hiding in the clock applet
<Xenguy> cafuego_: hehe
<Sivik> how do i get past the error, "time stampe too far in the future"
<cafuego_> varange: Download from sourceforge, install using gdebi or dpkg -i.
<`Jessie> does anyone know why my wireless isn't connecting?
<varange> cafuego_: lol, that was quick. Thanks
<cafuego_> varange: too much coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sivik> Jessie: what card?
* cafuego_ grins
<varange> cafuego_: :)))
<varange> bye
<Steve_C> Hasrat, sorry to have confused you. That's what was plugged in (PS2) when I booted the livecd. The kbd worked very briefly and then froze up, so did the mouse.
<cafuego_> Anothe rhappy customer.
<Hasrat_USA> okay now it's clear enough
<cafuego_> Farnaby: Is the evo dataserver running?
<Hasrat_USA> disregard the first solution entirely, since i failed to understand the scenario
<`Jessie> Sivik: one moment
<Steve_C> Hasrat, when I plugged in a USB mouse after I had booted up the mouse worked
<Farnaby> cafuego: yes, they get marked as complete and everything, they just won't hide
<Sivik> `Jessie, ok
<Steve_C> Hasrat, thanks for helping!
<who_cares> can anyone help with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139/
<tafadzwa> hey could you check www.tafadzwa.info:8080 pls?
<_goofy_> how do i stop x
<Sivik> _goofy_, kill -9 x
<rocketray> Happy Thursday Everyone
<cafuego_> Farnaby: Oh, yeah... is it documented anywhere that's they *should* do?
<`Jessie> Sivik: it's a Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG
<`Jessie> card
<_goofy_> thanks
<Hotkey> Somehow I goofed up my wirelsss settings (trying to get WPA in there) in 6.06 and can't figure out how to fix.  Asking for help now via WinXP )dual boot) IRC connection.
<Farnaby> cafuego: they did until last weekend
<orangefly> can anyone help install a broadcom wireless card....???....
<transgress_> orangefly: i can
<`Jessie> Sivik: I've installed network-manager-gnome too as I use WPA-PSK at home
<cafuego_> Farnaby: Hmm, odd. I've never noticed that.
<shriphani> can anyone recommends to me a file manager that has a tree in 1 panel and a list of contents in the other ?
<orangefly> i have a dell lattitude d520....
<Sivik> orangefly: all you have to do, is apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter and then download and move the file wl_apsta.o to the /lib/firmware folder
<transgress_> orangefly: or you can read the wiki or forum posts which have already explained it all in massive detail
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, thanks. hold on a moment
<Sivik> orangefly, and then bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta.o and then do a sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Farnaby> cafeuego: I think its related to my new palm pilot, but I am not positive and have tried basically every option I can think of in both evolution and gpilot
<orangefly> i have followed a few with no luck....
<Sivik> orangefly: thats how mine worked
<cafuego_> orangefly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<tafadzwa> can some one check www.tafadzwa.info:8080 to see if it is live? for me pls internal it is working not sure about external
<Steve_C> Hasrat, just a general observation. I think I would be happy to switch to Linux and so would a lot of others except it seems so hard to try and get any distro to work completely. It seems like there is always some problem. For instance, another problem I'm having with this livecd is the capabilities of my sound card aren't being fully utilized. Only a couple of speakers are working when I play a cd.
<Sivik> orangefly: or go ask in bcm-users channel
<rocketray> Does anyone have a link to help me upgrade from Ubuntu 6.6 to edgy?
<cafuego_> orangefly: If you want, that page contains a link to my firmware package too. Note, I can't guarantee it'll work with anything but a 4306 or 4318.
<Sivik> how do i get past the error "sudo, time stamp too far in the future
<Hasrat_USA> I understand your concern, worries and woes, Steve_C
<Xenguy> Steve_C: you sometimes have to work a bit at it - it is a DIY OS IMHO :-)  It's much easier nowadays than before too
<Steve_C> Hasrat :)
<Hasrat_USA> but let's fix the problems one by one
<orangefly> ok....thanks....
<Steve_C> Hasrat, thanks
<Hasrat_USA> roovis hey :)
<Hasrat_USA> what a surprise lol
<roovis> Hasrat_USA: *nod* :)
<rocketray> Hints or advice
<Hotkey> I have 6.06 installed on HD with dual boot XP.  How do I "uninstall" 6.06 so I can redo a clean install?
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, your problem with the ps/2 keyboard and mouse can be solved in two ways. I believe one of them could be a little bit too hard for you. but the other one seems to be okay
<Steve_C> Hasrat, I'll tell you one thing, this channel is a lot more friendly then one of the Linux forums I have tried before
<tafadzwa> so no one can take a sec and check the website for me?
<tafadzwa> www.tafadzwa.info:8080
<Steve_C> Hasrat, can you give me both solutions?
<tafadzwa> up or not? pls
<arrenlex> tafadzwa: No.
<tafadzwa> hum
<tafadzwa> thanks arrenlex
<arrenlex> Steve_C: This channel's great :D If they can help you, they will, and do it nicely, even if it's a noob question. This seems to be a rarity on IRC.
<Steve_C> arrenlex, that's for sure. I tried a couple of channels and no one even bothered to say hello, or sorry I can't help, or nothing
<arrenlex> Steve_C: We say hello because we can make ubotu do it for us. O:)
<arrenlex> !hi | Steve_C
<ubotu> Steve_C: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<orangefly> sivik: it says it can't open file wl_apsta.o
<Steve_C> Thanks arrenlux and ubotu
<bruenig> !thanks | Steve_C
<ubotu> Steve_C: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<`Jessie> man I really wish I could sort this wireless thing
<arrenlex> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Steve_C> ubotu, I wondered
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i wondered - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`Jessie> lol
<Sicarul> that's funny
<Hasrat_USA> this is solution number:1 (in my opinion it's kinda easy) open a terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/rc.local then type in modprobe -r psmouse (now go right beneath 'modprobe' by hitting enter and type in again) modprobe psmouse proto=imps place these two lines right before the exit 0 line. now save it and restart the computer
<`Jessie> ubotu, wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roho> where would i find a list of common problems from upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<bruenig> ubotu, tell roho about upgrading
<tafadzwa> what about now www.tafadzwa.info:8080
<roho> thanks
<tafadzwa> or www.daclan.info:8080
<arrenlex> tafadzwa: No.
<tafadzwa> :9
<Sicarul> Tafadzwa: not working
<tafadzwa> :(
<tafadzwa> i dont now what it could be
<Hasrat_USA> now, Steve_C this requires some text-editing and i don't know about your skill level yet. anyways here comes the next possible solution, which might look easier or harder depending on your skill level. it requires editing some stuff during boot-up
<arrenlex> tafadzwa: Can you connect to it using localhost:8080?
<tafadzwa> yeah
<Steve_C> Harat, can I do all of that and then hold off rebooting so we can continue to chat
<arrenlex> tafadzwa: Can you connect to it using <public ip>:8080?
<Sicarul> PING www.daclan.info (192.168.1.100) that explains it
<SoulPropagation> How do I change my system-wide DPI
<tafadzwa> oh
<arrenlex> Oh xD
<tafadzwa> hold on one sec
<Steve_C> Hasrat, I'm ready for the next possibility
<nalpha> guys a little question iif we run ssh to another computer how to make it still run in background if i log out?
<Hasrat_USA> at the GRUB loader screen to choose your system, select the first Kernel, or the only kernel and then hit 'e' to edit it. yes but before doing it, read the second and last solution
<Hasrat_USA> now let me continue.
<tafadzwa> for some reason no
<roho> actually, that link didn't help me
<roho> those are upgrading instructions
<roho> not common problems
<Hasrat_USA> now in the next screen select the /kernel line and hit e again to edit it
<roho> like, flash doesn't work now
<tafadzwa> so it has something to do with my config correct?
<bruenig> roho, problems aren't common
<Hasrat_USA> at the end of the line between the words 'ro' and 'quiet', insert "usb-handoff"
<roho> well, i'm just looking for documentation
<Sicarul> nalpha: why would it shut down? or you mean leave some program running?
<bruenig> roho, open firefox and put about:plugins into the address bar see what it has to say about flash
<Hasrat_USA> press enter to return to the previous screen and press B to boot
<adam_> nalpha: I haven't used it myself, but you may be looking for a command called 'screen'...  Or so I've overheard...
<Hasrat_USA> now go make a coffee and rejoice :P
<roho> flash plugin is installed
<bruenig> roho, what version
<roho> enabled
<arrenlex> Sicarul: I think he means that he wants to open an ssh session, run the program foobar which is some sort of daemon, and then log out of ssh and have the daemon still live.
<nalpha> Sicarul, i mean if I log out from that computer i want the process still run in background
<Hasrat_USA> well Steve_C now it's all up to you to decide which method you want to follow
<roho> Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<Steve_C> Hasrat, I should be able to handle that with one question. I'm not sure about the GRUb loader you talked about. How do I get there?
<adam_> Has anyone used Stunnel before?
<bruenig> roho, yeah that is garbage, make sure you have backports enabled and do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Sicarul> nalpha: Doesn't foobar & exit work? i think it does
<tafadzwa> clear
<arrenlex> Steve_C: It's the list you get when you boot your computer, where you choose what you want to boot.
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, when you normally restart or boot your PC, does it directly goes to windwos?
<Sicarul> nalpha: i just never tried
<arrenlex> Sicarul: Doesn't for me. At least not on my university's computers.
<nalpha> arrenlex yes true....
<nalpha> right i mean
<nalpha> sorry my english bad... :)
<Sicarul> oh, sorry then, no idea...
<roho> already the latest version.  so that means my sources need updating?
<`Jessie> Whenever my wireless device tries to connect I get " ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready"  --- why
<bruenig> roho, make sure you have the edgy-backports multiverse repo enabled
<roho> i don't know what that means
<roho> sorry :\
<Hasrat_USA> as far as i guess Steve_C hasn't installed Ubuntu on his PC yet. so, therefore, he doesn't necessarily have a boot loader installed at this point
<bruenig> roho, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> i'm getting an error saying "Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Lexmark-1020,lm1100] . Either that driver does not exist, or..."  could someone check for  >>> Lexmark-1020 <<<  driver confirmation please ?     (dapper drake.)
<Sicarul> tafadzwa: That looks like some dns problem, make sure you have it configured so it leads to your IP
<_goofy_> how do i remove a program from the command line ....
<bruenig> _goofy_, sudo apt-get remove package
<tafadzwa> i did a trace route online and it give my ip?
<elpargo> hi, anyone here can recommend me any interesting game?
<tafadzwa> im thinking its isp blocked ports
<bruenig> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<HymnToLife> frozen-bubble
<tafadzwa> im trying 6000 right now
<HymnToLife> ow, pwn3d
<tafadzwa> ill see if that work s
<bruenig> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Sicarul> Savage is good, too
<HymnToLife> !info dopewars
<ubotu> dopewars: Make a fortune dealing drugs on the streets of New York. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.12-2 (edgy), package size 556 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<Steve_C> Hasrat, I actually have a bootloader where I tried to install a dual-boot system for windows xp and PCLinux
<elpargo> I'm done with all those :)
<nalpha> Sicarul okey maybe i tryh it first..
<cactusbin> hey
<bruenig> !hi | cactusbin
<ubotu> cactusbin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cactusbin> im having some problems
<bruenig> !justask | cactusbin
<ubotu> cactusbin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cactusbin> this is NOT my first time using linux
<Steve_C> Hasrat, I haven't tried either method yet. I copied your instructions into a text editor for now
<Sicarul> nalpha: ok, good luck!
<MatrixMon> Can anyone help me with wine?
<elpargo> how about something like city/country building
<cactusbin> although im stlll a beginner
<bruenig> !enter | cactusbin
<ubotu> cactusbin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cactusbin> ok
<cactusbin> h/o
<Agent_bob> >>> Lexmark-1020 <<<  driver confirmation please, anyone.   (dapper drake)
<bruenig> !anyone | MatrixMon
<ubotu> MatrixMon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Hasrat_USA> so, steve C, if you are still using the live CD and experimenting with the OS, i would suggest that you go ahead and install the OS to your HDD, then follow any of the methods described above to solve the ps/2 problem. the latter method would work like a magic and surely work I'm 100 percent sure, since the latter method has been tested by many users who have run into the same kinds of problems. This issue is dismissed and closed.
<Sicarul> MatrixMon: Someone may be able to help you, but if nobody knows you may have better luck at #winehq(Wine's irc channel)
<arrenlex> !ask | MatrixMon
<ubotu> MatrixMon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
* bruenig thinks !anyone is more appropriate
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<bruenig> !ops
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<MatrixMon> Yeah... I installed wine and configured it with winecfg it opened wine. Now how exactly so I get something like wavepad working?
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<Steve_C> Hasrat, ok. I'll try that one. Now back to how to edit the GRUB?
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
<Killah|HojadeVid> join #lanero
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<roho> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7143/
<Hasrat_USA> you have GRUB?
<elpargo> Steve_C, what exactly you need with grub?
<cactusbin> I'm having some problems. I'm new to ubuntu but not new with linux. I am trying to use an internal wireless card built into my mother board. It's a Realtek RTL8187. I can see the APs in my range but I can't connect to them. Is there anyway I can get it to work, or do I have to use ndiswrapper (which IMO is a pain in the ass)?
<arrenlex> MatrixMon: What happens when you run the command "wine wavepad.exe" or whatever the executable is?
<bruenig> roho, do you know what package installed that current version of flash?
<cactusbin> brb
<MatrixMon> Just a min please
<adam_> killah put a forward slash first
<Steve_C> Harat, I hate to admit I don't really know
<bruenig> roho, because in about:plugins if you have the latest one it should say "Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31"
<b0r15> I cannot change the vsftpd.conf file; it says it's read-only. What does that mean?
<roho> wow
<roho> well, yeah, it doesn't say that
<elpargo> cactusbin, if you can see the AP then there is no need for ndis, are you sure those AP are "wide open"
<roho> it worked before i upgraded to edgy
<Steve_C> Hasrat, actually I think what comes up is LILO?
<MatrixMon> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\wpsetup.exe": Module not found
<elpargo> b0r15, that it's read only
<chiefbearclaw> bbl
<bruenig> roho, ok well do "ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins | grep fla" what is the output
<arrenlex> MatrixMon: Now try executing that in the directory where wpsetup.exe actually is :)
<b0r15> so how to I make it un read-only?
<elpargo> b0r15, your probably trying to edit a system file owned by other user most likely root, so you should run sudo <command>
<elpargo> b0r15, may I ask why you need to do that?
<Hasrat_USA> LILO? hmm
<b0r15> I have to configure settings for newly installed vsftpd program.
<Sicarul_> MatrixMon: Have you checked out http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6442 ?
<elpargo> umm and that file is in /etc?
<roho> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7144/
<Orfeous> how to mount a samba share with swedish character support? what option to use?
<b0r15> yes.
<MatrixMon> Desktop. But how do i put the path in... wine /home/uname/Desktop/wpsetup.exe?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, a question. When the boot screen comes up where I choose Linux or XP are you saying I can press e to edit how it boots? I know one livecd I tried acted something like that.
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I find out what my nfs hostname is?
<bruenig> roho, ok, try sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<MatrixMon> Sweet thanks sicarul
<transgress_> god this is driving me crazy... my wifi will be working fine... but after i am on it a bit it just starts to lag
<Hail_Spacecake> is it the same as the computer's hostname?
<lcg99>  ?
<elpargo> b0r15, well then gksudo gedit /path/to/file will let you but be careful with what you edit
<Hasrat_USA> the answer of the question is Yes. however, if your bootloader currently installed in the system isn't GRUB, the latter method, which is recommended and known to work better than any other method, wouldn't work.
<roho> bruenig: it prompted me to autoremove
<tafadzwa> can you not run namebased vhosts on a different port then 80?
<b0r15> I have already made backup
<Hasrat_USA> so, hold on a moment please
<elpargo> tafadzwa, that's probably a config option in /etc
<Steve_C> Hasrat, is there a way I can tell which I'm using?
<bruenig> roho, autoremove whatever it wants you to, unless it is something you know is ridiculous like firefox or something (sudo apt-get autoremove)
<roho> it's removing
<tafadzwa> [error]  VirtualHost *:60001 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
<cactusbin> back
<cactusbin> I'm having some problems. I'm new to ubuntu but not new with linux. I am trying to use an internal wireless card built into my mother board. It's a Realtek RTL8187. I can see the APs in my range but I can't connect to them. Is there anyway I can get it to work, or do I have to use ndiswrapper (which IMO is a pain in the ass)?
<elpargo> Steve_C, if ubuntu is the first linux you install you have grub
<FIRESIDE91> Hey all
<Hasrat_USA> oh my elpargo you're so clever! *nods*
<elpargo> cactusbin, dude I answer you but you left... scroll up
<bruenig> roho, ok it should all work now, your problem was that you had two flashes installed, the real one from adobe and this open source wannabe sucky flash and firefox was trying to use the latter
<Raider1> Is it normal for Ubuntu 6.06 Server to detect 4 hard drives running on a RAID-5, as 4 separate hard drives ??
<roho> what's a good flash test page?
<cactusbin> ok
<Steve_C> elpargo, actually I have a version of PCLinux that isn't working
<bruenig> roho, youtube
<roho> yeah
<elpargo> bruenig, hey more respect to the open alternative....
<Hasrat_USA> roho my all time favourite is youtube :)
<bruenig> elpargo, gnash come on
<cactusbin> elpargo, it is my AP and it has no encryption of any kind
<roho> yeah, it doesn't work
<b0r15> for future reference, whenever I want to edit a system file, I need to run "gksudo gedit"?
<elpargo> Steve_C, umm no idea what PCLinux uses, ok when it boots what does it shows?
<bruenig> roho, make sure you restart firefox
<roho> k
<Xenguy> b0r15: time to learn vi ;-)
<elpargo> bruenig, well to start it's crappy because above doesn't wants to release anything.
<FIRESIDE91> @Raider1 What is your RAID controller?
<bruenig> elpargo, yes that is true, but that still makes it crappy
<elpargo> cactusbin, how about SSID hiding?
<cactusbin> nope
<akao> what's the url
<cactusbin> SSID is broadcasting
<Steve_C> elpargo, It gives me several options if I remember correctly. PCLinux, nousb Linux, failsafe Linux, and windows XP
<elpargo> bruenig, no it's a full flash7 implementation just as the official one was 2 months ago
<Raider1> FIRESIDE91, Just SATA-II, the raid is setup in the BIOS
<[R] eaper> somebody help me with my ati radeon x1600, i have the latest ati drivers installed, but ... http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<bruenig> elpargo, I mean I am amazed at what they have done considering they are reverse engineering and how hard that must be, but as of right now it is awful
<bruenig> elpargo, from what I understand it doesn't even have sound
<FIRESIDE91> Raider1, I'm not concerned what you use to connect the disks, what is the actual RAID chipset on the MoBo?  (usually found in the manual if you have no idea)
<elpargo> Steve_C, does it has a square around and some text at the bottom?
<cactusbin> .
<Sicarul_> bruening: but don't call it a sucky wannabe, it's just undeveloped software, you can't expect much when users don't actually need it because they have flash from adobe
<elpargo> Steve_C, it's been a long time since I dont' use lilo but I remember at some point it shows L.I.L.O one letter at a time
<elpargo> bruenig, see "awful" is a better word :)
<arrenlex> bruenig: What are we discussing?
<cactusbin> how do i install emacs on ubuntu
<drivera90> odd bug
<Orfeous> someone please
<GMWeezel> How can USB drives be ejected using the command line?
<Raider1> FIRESIDE91, nVidia, buries the manual, dunno what version/model
<livingtm> anyone know what launches gnome-panel after login?
<Hail_Spacecake> does anyone know?
<drivera90> when I click on the red log out button thing
<drivera90> it doesn't work
<bruenig> Sicarul_, the only problem is that when people start off, they go into synaptic look up flash, since they haven't enabled multiverse, that is all that is there and it describes itself as flash and they install it and then they don't get why it is awful
<Steve_C> elpargo, ok so if I am using LILO how can I get rid of it and use GRUB?
<drivera90> and i can't open openoffice and stuff
<drivera90> thoughts?
<elpargo> cactusbin, did you try running dhclient?  re emacs: same as you install anything
<arrenlex> bruenig: What are we discussing?
<bruenig> arrenlex, gnash
<arrenlex> bruenig: Oh, it has sound support. It just doesn't have flash support.
<elpargo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> um
<FIRESIDE91> Raider1, So you have a nForce chipset then?  Do you know what version, nForce 1/2/3/4?
<bruenig> that is a confusing statement
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, "elpargo> Steve_C, if ubuntu is the first linux you install you have grub"
<arrenlex> !kidding | arrenlex
<arrenlex> ...
<bruenig> oh no :)
<arrenlex> Why doesn't that work anymore? :(
<elpargo> Steve_C, the link for recovering will be the same
<Raider1> FIRESIDE91, nForce 430
<Sicarul_> bruening: Well, i guess that will be fixed for feisty...
<arrenlex> !kidding | someonewhoistotallynotarrenlex
<ubotu> someonewhoistotallynotarrenlex: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<Sicarul_> woops, bruenig*
<arrenlex> There we go.
<elpargo> !grub Steve_C
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<bruenig> ha
<elpargo> bah how that works?
<elpargo> Steve_C, | !grub ?
<bruenig> elpargo, !grub | person
<moquist> adam_: http://n01se.net/paste/g0 documents most of what I've had to do.
<elpargo> hehe close enough :) thanks bruenig
<shriphani> erm anyone please tell me why i cant start emelfm by just typing it at the prompt
* bruenig was demonstrating
<Steve_C> Hasrat, elpargo...I'm going to think about all this and try and figure out what to do.
<arrenlex> shriphani: What does it tell you if you try?
<elpargo> !grub | Steve_C , that will show you how to (re)install grub
<ubotu> Steve_C , that will show you how to (re)install grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FIRESIDE91> Raider1, what version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<bruenig> roho, any confirmation on success
<Xenguy> shriphani: it is located in a non-standard directory IIRC
<Xenguy> shriphani: do a search and grep for string bin
<Hasrat_USA> okay steve, don't give up :P
<shriphani> command not nd
<Raider1> FIRESIDE91, 6.06 Server
<Xenguy> shriphani: locate emelfm |grep bin
<arrenlex> shriphani: dpkg -L emelfm | grep /usr/bin
<roho> no success even after restart
<elpargo> Steve_C, why not make some DVD with important data, and delete the virus installed on your C drive?
<FIRESIDE91> Raider1, Perfect, found a guide for you http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto I assume you are at least partially literate with the CLI?
<dibblego> how can I get mplayer to redirect sound to my USB headset?
<bruenig> arrenlex's command wins
<arrenlex> *wins*
<roho> so is there a package that i can download for flash to work?
<elpargo> dibblego, check out alsamixer probably your headset output is turn off
<adam_> moquist: Awesome!  I've bookmarked it... thanks :)
<dibblego> elpargo, ok thanks
<roho> it still says that same version in about:plugins
<Meep> Does anyone know about Java + firefox + xcb errors?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, now I'm trying to save this log but it tells me my only mounted device is read only ....arrrggghhh!
<bruenig> roho, is libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt still in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<b0r15> I have configured the vsftpd server. Now when I log onto the IP, I get: "500 OOPS: Child Died", what does this mean?
<roho> yes, still there
<roho> would it matter that i'm using swiftfox?
<elpargo> roho, did you install something manually? I'll suggest you delete every package and just use the installer from their site.
* bruenig slams his head on the table
<Xenguy> arrenlex: your command was better, yes, but mine *works* :P
<elpargo> Xenguy, then your is wrong :)
<bruenig> roho, yes, it would, did you try firefox, does it work?
<Xenguy> elpargo: wrong - if it works, it does
<MatrixMon> Thanks for the help with wine works great!
<elpargo> Xenguy, it's a waste of resources, starting with the time you wasted typing it
<bruenig> roho's mexican cousin is here
<Xenguy> elpargo: you are rude, and about to be ignored :P
<roho> ok, yeah it works
<shriphani> arrenlex, Xenguy it prints nothing
<elpargo> Xenguy, I'm bored and you bite
<bruenig> roho, ok how did you install swiftfox? please don't say automatix
<Xenguy> shriphani: OK, mea culpa, it works here, YMMV
<Xenguy> elpargo: bye
<roho> bruenig: i don't think i used automatix
<b0r15> anyone here have ideas about that error message: "500 OOPS: Child Died"??
<shriphani> but if i hit sudo emelfm [dir]  it opens
<arrenlex> shriphani: dpkg -L emelfm | grep bin
<elpargo> I though the new automatix didn't such that much
<bruenig> roho, ok um do file /usr/bin/swiftfox and see what it says
<rojo^> hiya.  Just bought a wacom tablet, only to find out that it and Beryl don't quite get along.  My hotkeys stopped working -- both mouse and keyboard, so I can't rotate my cube, zoom, etc.  Anyone else got a wacom tablet or know of a howto dealing with this problem?
<arrenlex> shriphani: Ah. Then it's in /sbin/emelfm or /usr/sbin/emelfm, indicating it should be run as root.
<elim_> A query (on Dapper): I installed libdvdcss2, then VLC, yet when I tried to play a DVD with VLC it simply doesn't play (or open, or anything).  I tried in Totem-gstreamer (with gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, which should cover the codecs) and got a "No URI handler" error.  Any idea what's going on?
<elpargo> rojo^, #beryl
<Nergar> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<rojo^> elpargo: good idea
<`Jessie> any ideas on my wireless issue?
<rojo^> thx
<roho> uh, it's a symbolic link to the binary
<shriphani> arrenlex, you penultimate command gave me a location
<bruenig> roho, yes but where is the binary
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, which operating system are you on right now?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, ok. I got it saved on a thumb drive
<Nergar> does java 6 has a mozilla plugin yet??
<`Jessie> ubotu: wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> roho, it is either in /opt or /usr/lib, depends on how you installed
<roho> it's in /opt/swiftfox/
<shriphani> /usr/X11RC/bin
<Hasrat_USA> uh okay but aren't you on windows right now?
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me.. if I want to play a song with wavepad (on WinXp) with linux. Do I have to put the song in the wine path?
<shriphani> + /emelfm to that
<arrenlex> MatrixMon: File - Open :)
<Steve_C> Hasrat, nope. I'm using the LiveCD for Ubuntu (a different version then the one that was giving me a problem with my kbd)
<shriphani> arrenlex, X11RC isnt in my PATH
<elpargo> MatrixMon, the only thing that needs to be on the path are the files that are "installed on windows"
<roho> is it bad if it's in /opt?
<TheDracle> Is there any way to stop ubuntu auto-update from updating a specific list of packages?
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C holy crap! using Ubuntu's live CD you are allowed to save/download files. i don't know what's going on over there
<MatrixMon> Well when I open wavepad and try to play a song it doesn't work...
<arrenlex> shriphani: That's not me, and that's a typo. X11R6
<arrenlex> MatrixMon: "doesn't work"?
<Hasrat_USA> as far as i know, there shouldn't be much problems with writing to disc while using a live CD
<jwl007> does anyone know of a simple guide to get mysql server/client working via apt-get?
<cafuego_> Hasrat_USA: Why wouldn't you be allowed to download/dave files?
<bruenig> roho, ok, then do the following "sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* /opt/swiftfox/plugins"
<shriphani> yeah arrenlex X11R6
<elpargo> roho, /opt is where you install external to the system packages, it's just a convention, that package is ok there
<arrenlex> TheDracle: Using synaptic, or using apt?
<MatrixMon> Wavepad won't play the songtitle.ogg
<Jordan_U> How can I map the command key ( Apple keyboard ) to super ( beryl uses a lot of shortcuts with super ) ?
<elpargo> arrenlex, they are the same :)
<arrenlex> MatrixMon: What does it say?
<arrenlex> elpargo: What is the same?
<shriphani> arrenlex, so adding it to my PATH  should work rigth ?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, that's one of the things that makes it so difficult. One distro may work with say my sound card and another may not. Therefore I'd like to know what it is about the one that makes it work so I could port it over to another that I might like better
<TheDracle> arrenlex, I don't care which.. I just don't want the updates to appear in the upper menubar.
<shriphani> right ^
<cafuego_> Hasrat_USA: Just be aware that if you don't have them to a seperate disk, they won't be there afetr a reboot.
<TheDracle> arrenlex, Like, ubuntu is finding updated versions of beryl--- which don't work.
<elpargo> arrenlex, apt and synaptics they call the same database that's why you can't run them together
<jess|lappy> hey, can anyone help with a wireless issue?
<TheDracle> arrenlex, And I tried aptitude hold <package name>, but apparently it just ignores it, and installs the updates anyways.
<Hasrat_USA> cafuego, i was talking to Steve_C. he was claiming that he was using the PC using an ubuntu live CD and when he went to save this IRC log, the pc replied that the device/disk that Steve_C mounted was read only
<elpargo> jess|lappy, don't ask to ask
<roho> yay
<MatrixMon> Please click the proper format in Tools ---> Options (in wavepad)
<jess|lappy> elpargo: sorry
<bruenig> roho, oh you might also need to do sudo rm /opt/swiftfox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so do it just to make sure
<arrenlex> elpargo: Yes, I know that. I was asking because if he uses synaptic, there's a way to hold packages in synaptic that I don't know of since I don't use it. But if he uses the command line, I can tell him about apt pinning.
<Nergar> can someone taka a look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7146/
<cafuego_> Hasrat_USA: Probably an ntfs disk
* Pelo is a little bored
<elpargo> MatrixMon, maybe it's an issue with wine, why you want to play a file on wine anyway?
<MatrixMon> I figured because wavepad runs in windows I would have to put the music in windows for wavepad to notice it
<cafuego_> Pelo: burn a hedgy
<cafuego_> hedge
<Steve_C> Hasrat, cafuego you are probably correct
<jess|lappy> elpargo: I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Wireless adaptor built into this laptop
<fulat2k> hi folks, if i have herd4 installed now, can i do a dist-upgrade when the final one is out/
<bruenig> fulat2k, yes, and #ubuntu+1 is for feisty
<elpargo> jess|lappy, ahh that's common, it should work out of the box
<arrenlex> MatrixMon: elpargo's is a good question. Why not use a native player?
<elpargo> arrenlex, well uninstall it
<jess|lappy> elpargo: from what I can see, it's detecting my networks fine but can't connect.  I have wpa_supplicant and network-manager-gnome
<fulat2k> bruenig: ohh... thx.  didn't know that :P
<arrenlex> elpargo: Uninstall what?
<Hasrat_USA> okay. so, the logs are saved onto a thumb drive. if it's not, steve. C, you will get it from me :P
<elpargo> arrenlex, ahhh I mean uncheck it
<Steve_C> Hasrat, cafuego...can you not write to a ntfs disk in Ubuntu or Linux?
<arrenlex> elpargo: Uncheck what?
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, nope
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | Steve_C
<Hasrat_USA> not yet
<ubotu> Steve_C: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<elpargo> arrenlex, that's hwo you hold a package in synaptics
<arrenlex> elpargo: Talk to TheDracle. I'm fine the way I do it. :)
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to share folders with a suse computer with an nfs shared folder on the ubuntu computer
<TheDracle> arrenlex, God.. It won't listen to me.... I've tried locking the version....
<jess|lappy> elpargo: I keep getting this: Feb 22 22:46:42 jessica-laptop kernel: [17181516.684000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<MatrixMon> Well I need wavepad to edit some music I have on my linux box here. And I can't seem to find a good program in linux to do that so I just figured I would run wavepad in wine to edit it
<TheDracle> arrenlex, Like, through synaptic, and holding it with aptitude... It just.. Updates right over the top of it.
<Hail_Spacecake> when I go to system>administration>shared folders
<bruenig> !info audacity | MatrixMon
<JessicaFL> Has anyone heard of an nForce ethernet driver?  Does Ubuntu support it?
<elpargo> jess|lappy, umm that's in network manager right?
<ubotu> matrixmon: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<Hail_Spacecake> and try to add the folder I want to share
<MatrixMon> Yeah I tried audacity... didn't quite do what I wanted it too
<Hail_Spacecake> in the allowed hosts box
<jess|lappy> elpargo: yes
<elpargo> JessicaFL, if that's a kernel of course it works
<Xenguy> Quintin: stoned.dont.boggart
<JessicaFL> No, eMachines said it was the type of NIC I had.
<Xenguy> ww
<Hail_Spacecake> it lists by default "hosts in wlan0 network"
<JessicaFL> I didn't think nVidia made ethernet drivers though.
<elpargo> jess|lappy, your access point has any type of security? if not open a shell and type dhclient
<Hail_Spacecake> but I want it to be shared over the eth0
<jess|lappy> elpargo: my AP uses wpa_psk. Momma didn't raise no fool. :)
<Hail_Spacecake> so I set allowd hosts to hosts in the eth0 network
<arrenlex> TheDracle: You could always pin it manually, I guess...
<arrenlex> !pin | TheDracle
<ubotu> TheDracle: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Hail_Spacecake> and click okay for everything
<Hail_Spacecake> but I can't find the shared folder on the suse computer
<MatrixMon> Hail: haha nice screen name!
<jwl007> when i install mysql-server, then try running sudo mysqladmin root password xxxxx, then it tells me access denied for user root@localhost, any ideas?
<elpargo> JessicaFL, are you using the "generic" kernel?
<Hail_Spacecake> and when I go back to the shard folders dialog
<FIRESIDE91> jess|lappy, Ubuntu and Linux and general are lacking decent WPA support at the moment, use WEP instead
<JessicaFL> yes
<Hail_Spacecake> it resets everything to being shared only on wlan0
<Steve_C> Hasrat, one last question before I go...I'm thinking of formatting the partitions I setup for PCLinux and then install Ubuntu. Do you think I'll have to do anything to the boot loader to get it to work?
<elpargo> jess|lappy, mine is open like a *****
<Hail_Spacecake> so what gvies?
<elpargo> FIRESIDE91, that's not true....
<Hail_Spacecake> MatrixMon: heh, hopefully it catches peoples' attention
<Hail_Spacecake> so they answer my questions! :)
<FIRESIDE91> elpargo, it is there, but not very mature yet
<jess|lappy> elpargo: but I have wpa_supplicant installed and network-manager-gnome (which *supposedly* is supposed to allow access to wpa_psk networks)
<Hasrat_USA> Steve_C, no. just format and partition the partitions using Ubuntu's GParted
<nytejade> Is there a "safe mode" for Ubuntu?
<Hasrat_USA> nytejade, yes
<nytejade> Something like hodling SHIFT while booting and going into a safe console?
<nytejade> How do I do that/
<nytejade> I've heard hold esc, but that never worked for me.
<arrenlex> nytejade: single user mode at the boot prompt
<elpargo> FIRESIDE91, it's there and works great. now is it point and click no, but if your a security concern person you know that point-and-click is bad
<bruenig> nytejade, isn't there a recovery mode when you boot, or single user
<FIRESIDE91> nytejade, yes, select a recovery mode kernel from GRUB
<jrib> javiolo: yep, -9 means force
<elpargo> jess|lappy, ok lets see wpa_supplicant did you configure your AP there?
<ALL4N> hey, I have some problem trying to get my webcam working with ubuntu
<Steve_C> Hasrat, ok thanks and thanks for all the help you've given me!! I appreciate it!!
<elpargo> and me :(
<javiolo> jrib wow that was fast :p I think it was 40 minutes ago :P
<jess|lappy> elpargo: I didn't think I had to since I was trying to do it the GUI way through network-manager-gnome
<FIRESIDE91> elpargo, I, personally have had lots of issues with it, then again I just have a unencrypted AP with MAC filters
<Hasrat_USA> you're welcome, Steve_C. we do hope to see you again in near future :)
<b0r15> how do I make the vsftpd server un-anonymous? I have it configured as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91887
<jess|lappy> elpargo: -do- I have to set it up in the conf?
<elpargo> FIRESIDE91, check out wifi radar
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me what wine's website is?
<Steve_C> Hasrat, I'm going to call it a night. I'll try and let you know how it goes but it might be a while before I do anything. Thanks again!
<arrenlex> MatrixMon: winehq.com
<elpargo> jess|lappy, I haven't used network manager so I don't know if it does it on the background
<ALL4N> when I plug in my webcam and do a dmesg | tail it seems like the driver is being properly loaded, but all cam software (ekiga, camorama) I try to run hangs
<alex_spaz> i cant get 3d desk to work its giving me error message Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Hasrat_USA> you're welcome. yes do let us know :) okay night sleep tight :)
<jess|lappy> elpargo: can you walk me through how you would do it?
<arrenlex> !ati | alex_spaz
<ubotu> alex_spaz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elpargo> alenax, #beryl
<shwag> Are there any linux programs that can use the LightScribe feature of my DVD burners ?
<stooges> hi
<alex_spaz> Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
<alex_spaz> Could not find server.
<alex_spaz> Try starting manually (3ddeskd)
<stooges> i'm new on this ubuntu
<alex_spaz> can anyone help
<b0r15> Has anyone here ever configured vsftpd?
<stooges> i'm wondering something, how do i install the ati driver for linux..   i already download it but i cant properly install it
<Hasrat_USA> !anyone alenax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone alenax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: You need to set up your xorg.conf correctly. This guide will help you do that:
<arrenlex> !ati | alex_spaz
<Hasrat_USA> !anyone | alenax
<ubotu> alex_spaz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> alenax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alenax> what is up with you people
<alenax> ?
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<elpargo> stooges, check out this nice program call envy, it will automagically do it for you
<Xenguy> alenax: define up
<Hasrat_USA> ohh i love envy
<jess|lappy> grr
<Hasrat_USA> http://albertomilone.com/index.html
<elpargo> so noone can show many to any *real* game?
<elpargo> crap Hasrat_USA is a bot, can someone kick him?
<b0r15> No one here ever configured vsftpd?
<dynamicreflux> how does one install a test graphics driver from intel in the ".SO" extension?
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: .so are libraries. Like .dll. You don't install or run them. You donwloaded something wrong.
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: Are you sure that's not .sh?
<dynamicreflux> i got it straight from intel's website arrenlex , what do i do with this .so file in that case? as of right now, im running 915 intel gfx drivers
<jess|lappy> grrr!
<jess|lappy> i can't figure this out
<dynamicreflux> "i810_drv.so"
<jess|lappy> i may just do the wep thing
<jess|lappy> lol
<alex_spaz> what is !ati
<cables> !ubotu | alex_spaz
<ubotu> alex_spaz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: Oh. That goes in... hold on...
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<cables> dynamicreflux, are you trying to install drivers for an Intel video chipset? There's a good guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver?highlight=%28915%29
<dynamicreflux> further more arrenlex, what do i need to do to xorg.conf inorder to get aixgl with beryl running? hopefully this chipset runs aixgl and beryl =\
<dimeotane> hah ubotu... all knowing
<dynamicreflux> cables : yes
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<dynamicreflux> cables: would u happen to know if it can do aixgl + beryl
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: But is there any reason why you can't install intel drivers from the repositories?
<cables> dynamicreflux, follow that guide, then follow the one Ubotu will tell you about
<cables> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arrenlex> !xserver-xorg-video-i1810 | dynamicreflux
<arrenlex> !xserver-xorg-video-i810 | dynamicreflux
<ubotu> dynamicreflux: xserver-xorg-video-i810: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 392 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<dynamicreflux> give me one sec to test this out
<dimeotane> dynamicreflux: you have a i915 chipset?
<sigger2> can anyone help me print to my linksys print server gizmo (like a wps54gu2).  know how to do it in win, never done printing with lin
<dynamicreflux> dimeotane: 945GM
<cables> dynamicreflux, sorry, that didn't get me what I expected. Follow the first guide I sent, then for Beryl, I'll send you another guide.
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: You should just install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<cables> dynamicreflux, go here for beryl instructions when you're done setting up your graphics card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<dynamicreflux> cables: will you be aorund in about 10 minutes?
* SilentDis loves Beryl :)
<dimeotane> dynamicreflux: I'm on a dell m1210... I find some things have working 3d and other opengl stuff doesn't work.... I think I have the 945
<cables> dynamicreflux, maybe
* arrenlex would run beryl on his laptop if it didn't have so many bugs :(
* cables would, too.
<dick> hello
<arrenlex> !hi | dick
<ubotu> dick: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SilentDis> I never said it was bug free... it's currently in the !worksforme state.
<alex_spaz> how can i find out if my videocard is ati or nvidia
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, lspci
<varange> hi all
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: lspci | grep -i display
<dick> Is there any good programs for linux that are like maple?
<SilentDis> dick, what is maple?
<HymnToLife> !maple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<varange> how do I see who is logged into my box?
<HymnToLife> I'm pretty sure maple exists for linux too
<alex_spaz> says its an ali
<SilentDis> varange, who
<arrenlex> varange: who command
<varange> SilentDis: thx
<SilentDis> varange, nt :)
<arrenlex> SilentDis: beat me *mumble*
<Quintin> Xenguy: wtf?
<dick> its a math program used for integration and stuff
<SilentDis> arrenlex, badum-ching!
<varange> SilentDis: There's a remote user logged in, I think, complete with X11 ... will who show me that one too?
<hunzikea> hello. i'm trying to compile software from gnome svn, but somehow i haven't set the toolchain correctly set up yet, can anyone help?
<arrenlex> dick: http://wims.unice.fr/wims/wims.cgi?session=M6C8528299.3&+lang=en&+cmd=resume&+module=tool%2Fanalysis%2Ffunction.en :)
<Xenguy> Quintin: I said ww (wrong window)
<varange> arrenlex: :)
<stooges> okay on ATI website i could download the driver installer or the display driver for xfree86 4.3 or display drivers for x.org 6.8, what suggestion?
<arrenlex> hunzikea: a) why? b) apt-get install build-essential
<SilentDis> varange, yep.  it'll list those as well :)
<alex_spaz> lspci does't tell me
<ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hunzikea> arrenlex: will try b). as for a) whats wrong in trying out the newest rhythmbox
<varange> SilentDis: ever worked with NX?
<stooges> i did that but how do i know if it is binary or not?
<SilentDis> !pastebin | alex_spaz do a pastebin of the lspci output for us please
<ubotu> alex_spaz do a pastebin of the lspci output for us please: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<varange> SilentDis: or freeNX really
<SilentDis> varange, I haven't mucked with that one yet, sorry
<varange> SilentDis: ok, thanks
<SilentDis> varange, ask the room though, someone else might have :)
<alex_spaz> lspci does't tell me what my card is
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: Pastebin the output please.
<alex_spaz> lspci does't tell me what my card is doesnt mention ati or nvidia
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, please pastebin the output of lspci. usually, we can find what vid card for ya :)
<varange> can anyone help me with NoMachine NX or openNX? I simply need to boot all current users, and dunno how to do that
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: That's fine. Pastebin it for us anyway.
<varange> SilentDis: :)
<alex_spaz> alex@alex-laptop:~$ lspci
<alex_spaz> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1672 Northbridge [CyberALADDiN-P4] 
<alex_spaz> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller
<alex_spaz> 00:04.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)
<alex_spaz> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)
<alex_spaz> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+] 
<alex_spaz> 00:08.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU] 
<alex_spaz> 00:09.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller
<arrenlex> !pastebin | alex_spaz
<ubotu> alex_spaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alex_spaz> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<SilentDis> !pastebin | alex_spaz
<alex_spaz> 00:0c.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
<alex_spaz> 00:0c.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
<cables> !paste | alex_spaz
<alex_spaz> 00:0c.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)
<alex_spaz> 00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<alex_spaz> 00:11.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<alex_spaz> 00:12.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 05)
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, stop
<alex_spaz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alex_spaz!*@*]  by tritium
<cables> SilentDis, he can't
<arrenlex> SilentDis: Once you paste you can't stop. It pools what you said.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %alex_spaz!*@*]  by tritium
<SilentDis> ahhh.
<tritium> alex_spaz: please, don't be a spaz!
<Ironman273> So as a first time user how can I get some help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<hunzikea> arrenlex: i have build-essential installed already. it complains about my ACLOCAL_FLAGS, what should they be?
<alex_spaz> truly sorry
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, that whole thing got lost on us, eaten by the fast moving room.  please please please use !pastebin :)
<mothersuperior2> rawr!
<tritium> alex_spaz: it's okay
<alex_spaz> i didnt know what paste bin was
<cables> !past | alex_spaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> sorry
<cables> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> hunzikea: Sorry, I'm not that familiar with building software. I just know the rudiments.
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, that's why we told you. :)
<arrenlex> cables: Living in the past? ;)
<mister_roboto> alex_spaz: that's why about 30 people sent you the link to it!
<ALL4N> anyone know how to compile pwc-source here?
<hunzikea> arrenlex: thanks anyway
<ALL4N> pwc is I think a kernel module..
<b0r15> For some reason I cannot open a hard drive.
<skelter> hey - i rebooted after doing a patch (prompted by ubuntu) and now X won't start :( something about a mismatch of nvidia versions?
<b0r15> It says it cannot be mounted.
<mothersuperior2> hee
<mothersuperior2> Skelter
<skelter> i'm using the command line irc from a GUI-less shell :(
<SilentDis> skelter, you upgraded your kernel right?  you'll need to reinstall the nvidia driver probably.
<alex_spaz> know i know
<ALL4N> skelter: me too  :p
<mothersuperior2> recovery mode
<mothersuperior2> =)
<alex_spaz> sorry again
<skelter> can i do that with apt-get somehow?
<skelter> i think that's how i installed nvidia drivers the last time
<mothersuperior2> yep
<rp3> that pastebin thing is neat, just watching things go by one learns so much.. Amazing.
<skelter> could you please tell me what i need to install?
<SilentDis> skelter, did you use envy to install the vid driver the first time?
<cables> Ironman273, first time user at what?
<stooges> run as super-user?
<skelter> silentdis: i think i used apt-get
<skelter> but no guarantee
<stooges> i dont know what i means by run as super-user
<Ironman273> cables: Umm.. Linux in general
<dick> arrenlex, wasn't really what i was looking for, but it did the job for tonight :D thanks alot... I have a project due tomorrow and that just helped a bunch
<SilentDis> skelter, were you using the binary blob drivers (the ones straight from nvidia's website)?
<rp3> skelter : i installed mine via Automatix and it worked great.  just FYI
<skelter> i installed them via a command line from a how-to for getting beryl to work
<arrenlex> dick: Sorry, I forget, what did I tell you again? xD
<SilentDis> skelter, I would recommend grabbing envy, it'll take care of it for you
<SilentDis> !envy | skelter
<ubotu> skelter: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<dick> that math site
<cables> Ironman273, this is a great place to start. Just ask any questions you want to know the answers to.
<skelter> can i get that all working from the command line here?
<Ironman273> When documentation says to use a command (such as gksu) is that in Terminal?
<cables> Is Envy stable enough now?
<stooges> okay, i wonder what does it mean i have to be a super-user to install a driver?
<cables> Ironman273, yep
<cables> stooges, you need to use sudo
<SillyG> i found a really random glitch in the ubuntu desktop
<SilentDis> skelter, yep.  do you have lynx or elinks (text based web browser) installed?
<SillyG> idk why its doing this
<skelter> probably, if not i can apt-get it
<SilentDis> skelter, hold a moment... let me just get you a wget line.  makes life easier :)
<alex_spaz> here is the lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7155/
<skelter> :) that is much appreciated
<Ironman273> OK, I'm trying to update 6.06 to 6.10 and the documentation tells me to use gksu update-manager -c  but terminal doesn't seem to like that\
<stooges> okay thanks
<SillyG> can someone fill me in
<SillyG> on why its doing this
<SillyG> its in gnome 2.16
<llol> anyone know to how to deal with RAID installations
<Dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SillyG> kinda funny actually
<SilentDis> Ironman273, you need to be a super user, or root.  put a 'sudo' in front of that, and you're golden :)
<cafuego_> SillyG: What is it actually doing? Care to share?
<SillyG> alt+printscreen+b
<stooges> okay i installed teh drivers.. does it mean i have to restart to make display drivers resolution higher?
<cables> Ironman273, try using gksudo instead of gksu
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, this is your vid card: VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: That's weird, it usually says... ALi is Acer Laboratories Incorporated probably, and since it's been acquired by nvidia, I would guess you have an nvidia card.
<alex_spaz> did you get it?
<dick> I got anther q for the room, I just got a Kodak C875... I am have alot of problems finding a program that will support it on linux. any suggestions?
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: Oh. Listen to SilentDis, he knows what he's talking about.
<cables> Ironman273, make sure you back up though. You can run into problems with upgrading, especially if you've used Automatix.
<Dr_willis> dick,  if it is seen as usb-drive - ya should be able to get pics off of it.
<llol> how do i install LILO on Md0 raid drive
<SilentDis> skelter, wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<shriphani> dick, you could look at gphoto
<alex_spaz> ok why does 3d desk not work
<darkch1ld> what's the best program for viewing videos in ubuntu?  emphasis on divx support
<Dr_willis> darkch1ld,  depends on your needs. I perfer vlc
<arrenlex> darkch1ld: mplayer!
<Hasrat_USA> dark_light vlc
<shriphani> http://www.gphoto.org/
<SillyG>  cafuego_: did you try it?
<dick> it has a usb attachment
<rp3> darkch1ld : VLC
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, that doesn't look like a 3d capable vid card
<Ironman273> This is a fresh install of 6.06 because I had the CD here.  Have done nothing to it except the automatic updates.
<SillyG> do you knwow why it does that?
<alex_spaz> it is
<cables> Ironman273, that's good.
<skelter> ok, thanks silentdis
<lovely_green> hi....
<alex_spaz> i need to turn 3d acceleration on
<skelter> hopefully i don't come back O:-)
<SilentDis> skelter, nt :)
<Ironman273> I'm still getting issues.  Could someone look at the sintax?  I'm typing it as such: gksudo update-manager -c 
<cables> darkch1ld, try them all... it won't hurt anything
<cafuego> SillyG: So what's it supposed to do?
<cafuego> SillyG: Get you banned?
<SillyG> it makes my desktop crash
<Hasrat_USA> Ironman273, gksudo update-manager -c
<cafuego> SillyG: Uh, no.
<Ironman273> Ahh, no quotes then?
<Hasrat_USA> lmao
<cafuego> SillyG: It makes you tell the kernel to reboot immediately.
<Hasrat_USA> damn
<Dr_willis> alt-printscreen = the SysRq Key = it says so right on my keyboard.
<alex_spaz> i need to turn 3d acceleration on how can i do so
<Dr_willis> alex_spaz,  install the nvidia or ati drivers for your card.. (ulness ya dont have an ati or nvidia card)
<cables> alex_spaz, what type of graphics card do you use?
<Ironman273> Now Terminal says "gksudo: invalid option -- c"
<alex_spaz> trident
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, that doesn't appear to be a 3d accelerated vid card.  have you had windows on this machine before?  were you able to play 3d games?
<alex_spaz> nvidia
<Dr_willis> egads..
<Dr_willis> trident or nvidia?
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: trident, not nvidia. I was mistaken.
<alex_spaz> yes i have
<ALL4N> anyone know how to compile the package pwc-source?
<cables> alex_spaz, nvidia?
<skelter> was that albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb ?
<SilentDis> !who | alex_spaz
<ubotu> alex_spaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cables> !compile | ALL4N
<ubotu> ALL4N: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<alex_spaz> arrenlex, what is my card
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: trident
<arrenlex> (21:21:42) arrenlex: alex_spaz: trident, not nvidia. I was mistaken.
<dynamicreflux> cable: you still there my friend?
<skelter> silentdis, was that albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb ? getting a 404
<cables> dynamicreflux, yep... wht's going on?
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, this is your vid card info: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: You DO have an IRC client that highlight messages with your name in them, right? I get the feeling you're missing half of what's said to you..
<alex_spaz> arrenlex, yes it is
<SilentDis> skelter, http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<dynamicreflux> cable: juuuuust about getting to work, just installed beryl however, when i launch it via terminal things go whacky, and the terminal mentioned a .05 lib file of some type error
<dynamicreflux> is there a command i can put in terminal to test aixgl?
<cables> dynamicreflux, I'm not good at that stuff... check out #ubuntu-effects and #beryl
<alex_spaz> arrenlex, it is 3d capable on windows
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: Does your 3D acceleration work? What's the output of "glxinfo | grep render"? Does glxgears run?
<skelter> silentdis - yes that's what i tried i'm pretty sure...i get a 404?
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: google seems to indicate that the trident driver offers acceleration.
<Valroadie> so i put ubuntu on my comp today to find out that i cant seem to set up my network connection...its version 6.06
<skelter> silentdis, or was there a difference between what you put and what i put
<dynamicreflux> arrenlex: yes to direct rendering \ Yes to glxgears
<dynamicreflux> arrenlex: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<alex_spaz> arrenlex, i saw but 3d desk doesnt work
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: What card?
<cables> Valroadie, what sort of connection?
<dynamicreflux> arrenlex: 945GM intel
<SilentDis> skelter, you didn't have the http:// part, which is required for wget...
<cables> Valroadie, wireless or wired?
<skelter> oh i included that when i actualyl did the command line
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: What does "glxinfo | grep render" say for you?
<Valroadie> wireless
<cables> !wifi | Valroadie
<ubotu> Valroadie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skelter> silentdis, or else i wo uldn't have even got a 404
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: I dunno. That card WorksForMe(tm).
<SilentDis> skelter, I'll try just sending it to ya.  it's small.
<dynamicreflux> what i did arrenlex, is install beryl from repositories, was there anything im supposed to do to xorg.conf?
<skelter> silentdis, i might not be sure how to accept irc file transfers...
<dimeotane> arrenlex: what does it mean if it says: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<arrenlex> dynamicreflux: No, if your X runs.
<Ironman273> What's the command to upgrade from 6.06 yo 6.10?
<rp3> how do you tell what ver your nvidia drive is?
<cables> Ironman273, did'nt you just ask about it?
<dynamicreflux> X is running dandy
<dick> yeah, all the camera programs i find don't have Kodak c875 listed. am i just screwed?
<Ironman273> Yes, but it's not working.  It's not accepting -c
<dimeotane> Ironman273: don't  bother.. stick with 6.06 until feisty is stable
<arrenlex> dimeotane: Nothing, I think. I get a similar error all the time... my 3D still works. But then, I don't run beryl.
<cables> !who | Ironman273
<ubotu> Ironman273: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, I have info for you... your card is NOT 3d accelerated under linux.  "The XP series are NOT hardware accelerated due to the specifications of the chip not being released." from http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=9610
<cables> Ironman273, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Valroadie> cables..the card and everything is fine because it runs on foresight fine. It recognizes the card and everything, but every time i go to activate it...it doesnt do anything
<SillyG> can anyone else confirm the alt+printscreen+b bug?
<arrenlex> All hail SilentDis' amazing research skillz.
<SilentDis> arrenlex, :D
<SilentDis> lol
<arrenlex> SillyG: What bug is this?
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: ?
<cables> Ironman273, are you following that guide?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: SillyG is attempting to get people to hit sysrq-b
<dynamicreflux> i wonder what is causing this libGL 0x5b error
<Xenguy> keel heem
<SillyG> ?
<arrenlex> What do... oh, boot. xD
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, it'll work for desktop use, but there's no Linux 3D acceleration available.  sorry.
<arrenlex> Got it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pcp026674pcs.morro.reshall.calpoly.edu]  by tritium
* SillyG was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dick> Anyone here have any ideas how i can get my camra working?
<Ironman273> cables: Yes, but it's just telling me my system is up to date.  It's not showing me the 6.10 update
<skelter> cafuego: what is sysrq-b?
<arrenlex> skelter: hard reboot
<cafuego> skelter: instant hard reboot
<cables> Ironman273, you don't see anything near the top about a new distribution?
<Valroadie>  cables:the card and everything is fine because it runs on foresight fine. It recognizes the card and everything, but every time i go to activate it...it doesnt do anything
<shine_down> hello
<alex_spaz> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7158/
<cables> Valroadie, check the list in the thing Ubotu sent you
<EdibleEgg> can anyone help me out, trying to dual boot xp/ubuntu 6.10
<Valroadie> ok
<alex_spaz> arrenlex, so it wont work
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: As silentdis said, your card will not be accelerated under Linux.  Sorry.
<Ironman273> cables: No, I've seen a screenshot of what it should look like and it just shows me an empty window
<b0r15> how come Ubuntu cannot mount my 2nd. hard drive?
<cables> EdibleEgg, make sure Windows is booted first.
<alex_spaz> arrenlex, there are no setting i can change
<arrenlex> alex_spaz: The driver does not exist.
<rp3> ok if someone answered my question sorry, but how do you check the version of nvidia driver you have installed?
<EdibleEgg> cables: XP is installed, and I have the live CD of ubuntu that i've been using to boot from
<Ironman273> cables: At least I learned about Alt+F2 :)
<Xenguy> b0r15: which filesystem is on HD #2 ?
<alex_spaz> ok
<cables> Ironman273, go to System>About Ubuntu and tell me what it says there.
<alex_spaz> thank you
<shine_down> does anyone know how good ubuntu treats Broadcom Corporation BCM4306  wireless cards?
<mister_roboto> cables: you mean make sure windows is "installed" first, right?
<alex_spaz> goodbye
<SilentDis> alex_spaz, unless you know how to reverse engineer a modern GPU, write kernel level drivers, and then install them, there's no setting you can change.  sorry.
<Ironman273> cables: Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Ironman273>                 - the Dapper Drake - released in June 2006.
<b0r15> probably NTFS if it didn't get formated at installation
<Xenguy> b0r15: as in , what type of filesystem ?
* arrenlex giggles at the suggestion that trident is a modern gpu.
<cables> mister_roboto, EdibleEgg, yep... i meant installed
<dick> Anyone here have any ideas how i can get my camra working?
<b0r15> NTFS
<cables> Ironman273, I have no idea...
<SilentDis> arrenlex, well... that too, yeah... but still :)
<cables> !webcam | dick
<ubotu> dick: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<skelter> silentdis: don't have to reverse engineer the gpu...just decompile the windows drivers :s
<Xenguy> b0r15: you should be able to mount that: mount -t ntfs /dev/hd__ /mnt
<SilentDis> skelter, ahh, good point lol
<devin_>  keeping getting mount : /dev/ is not a block device when trying to install ut2003
<arrenlex> skelter: Oh, is that all.
<skelter> :D
<SilentDis> skelter, so much easier now!
<dick> its a digital camera
<dimeotane> shine_down:  you could use ndiswrapper or the bcm43xx drivers
<skelter> the rest is engineering.
<skelter> you can offshore that
<EdibleEgg> dimeotane, the bcm43xx drivers dont work for BCM4306, i have them
<cafuego> EdibleEgg: They do.
<dimeotane> not with fwcutter?
<EdibleEgg> not for me
<cables> EdibleEgg, at some point it should ask you what to do to your filesystem. There's an option for manually editing the partition table, and one for setting a certain percentage for Ubuntu's use and a certain for Windows XP. Make sure you back up your XP stuff first, as things sometimes do go wrong.
<SilentDis> skelter, thousands of small korean children banging away on OLPCs to rewrite the drivers for you.  I love it!
<EdibleEgg> could be wrong though
<cafuego> EdibleEgg: They work on x86 as well as ppc.
<Ironman273> cables: Is 6.06 LTS different than what I have?
<b0r15> it says only root can do that. Can I extend priveledges with my admin account, or do I have to login with this "root" account?
<arrenlex> !sudo | b0r
<ubotu> b0r: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shine_down> I am gonna switch to ubuntu from fc6 tommorow and I'l try it then
* Khellendros always wonders why ubuntu has such a large channel, when it's supposed to be the most user-friendly linux distro
<arrenlex> !sudo | b0ri5
<ubotu> b0ri5: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cables> Ironman273, you're running dapper, but somehow it's not seeing edgy. Try using the cd install method
<skelter> silentdis: if you have one thousand korean children typing on one thousand computers for one thousand years, eventually they will create the necessary drivers
<Ironman273> cables: d'oh, no it says LTS on my about screen
<skelter> or die
<arrenlex> wtf, I hate two nearly identical names. Screws up my tab completion.
<skelter> they might die, too
<cables> Ironman273, that's dapper
<SilentDis> skelter, but will it be translated to english? O.o
<Ironman273> cables: you mean download it, burn it and install it?
<Khellendros> http://whatyouseewhenyoudie.ytmnd.com
<Xenguy> SilentDis: koreans love shakespeare
<dimeotane> skelter.. .be nice
<cables> Ironman273, sorry, I'm confused... too many people.
<cables> Ironman273, nope.
<SilentDis> oh god, i needed the laugh, thanks everyone :D
<skelter> dimeotane: they might live? one thousand years is a long time to live, korean child or not
<cables> Ironman273, go to the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<arrenlex> Or rather, korean child especially.
<dimeotane> skelter: they might just make you obsolete
<EdibleEgg> cables, yeah, when i get to manually partitioning my drives, I make the main ubuntu primary partition and I wanted to make a FAT32 partition to share files between the two OS's, but windows apparently has two other partitions(ones fat16, the other fat32) and it wont let me create another partition for swap or fat32(shared)
<cables> Ironman273, try both methods. If the update-manager way doesn't work, use the Alternate CD method.
<b0r15> would it be hdb then?
<skelter> dimeotane: i have no problem with that, being the patent holder on korean-child-developed drivers
<cables> EdibleEgg, you can't go over 4 partitions without an extended one
<EdibleEgg> cables, yeah thats what it tells me
<Xenguy> b0r15: try (as root): fdisk -l
<EdibleEgg> cables, do i extend the swap and the FAT 32 off the ubuntu main?
<ALL4N> I'm trying to get pwc (philips webcam driver) for ubuntu, but the only package in the repos is the source..  I've looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware for help on how to compile software, but I don't think pwc needs to be compiled in a different manner, it is a kernel module..  anyone?
<cables> EdibleEgg, add the fat sharing partition, then add an extended partition and put swap and ubuntu main in there.
<Xenguy> b0r15: to clarify your HD's and partitions
* dimeotane wacks skelter upside the head 
<SilentDis> skelter, do you have a textual e-mail client per chance?  I could just e-mail you the .deb, it's all of 100k, and as I said, does EVERYTHING for you
<shine_down> thanks for the help guys
<b0r15> so the -l parameter displays hds\partitions? and how do I login to root?
<DemisM> are all the kernel modules that get installed really necessary on my computer? does it install a default set?
<EdibleEgg> cables: will i be able to boot ubuntu off that?
<skelter> silentdis: ahh...i will just go to another computer and sftp it over here i think
<skelter> bit of a pain but w/e
<arrenlex> !sudo | b0r15
<ubotu> b0r15: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SilentDis> skelter, oh god... duh of the month... or you could boot your livecd, and just get it that way :)
<dimeotane> you have quite the sunburn above your shoulders there skelter
<cables> EdibleEgg, Ubuntu can use extended partitions, windows can't.
<SilentDis> skelter, or, reboot right quick into the old kernel too!
<skelter> silentdis: ahh...old kernel there's an idea
<b0r15> ok, I got the sudo part..so it lets u do root-level operations.
<arrenlex> cables: wtf? What fud is this? Of course windows can see extended partitions. Just not boot from them.
<cables> EdibleEgg, be VERY VERY sure that you've backed up your important windows stuff... I've never had a problem with resizing Windows partitions, but the worst can always happen
<cables> arrenlex, EdibleEgg, sorry... that's what I meant
<SilentDis> skelter, yeah.  just reboot, choose the old kernel, work normally, and pull that file, install.  reboot again, and run envy, and be perfectly set :)
<Orfeous> i want to get swedish character support for my samba shares, i have tried many kinds of options for mount-command but no success. i think i give up.
<b0r15> found it! says it's hdb1 as SFS filesystem
<Orfeous> the strange is that when i browse with konqueror i got the swedish characters.
<cables> EdibleEgg, you can't "extend" an already-created partition, so you'll have to make a new extended partition to put all your new other partitions in.
<Ironman273> cables: so where can I get the Edge Alternate Install CD?
<DemisM> does ubuntu install a default set of kernel modules or does it do some probing and determines what modules are needed by my hardware?
<cables> Ironman273, same place you got the regular CD. Just look for alternate.
<SilentDis> DemisM, Edgy Eft has done away with custom kernel builds.  they just use -generic now.  one kernel to rule them all :)
<cables> !alternate | Ironman273
<ubotu> Ironman273: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<_R_> how can I disable tor from system services?
<EdibleEgg> cables, ok im a little confused now. I've defragged my windows partition so its all nice and neat, then in the partition editor, the first step would be resize windows partition, but what do i do from there?
<theilliniguy> Help - trying to uopdate 6.06 to 6.10 and keep getting stopped with 2 errorss reading "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"??
<cables> SilentDis, I've been curious about how they got that to work... I mean the generic kernel works with smp and everything.
<DemisM> SilentDis: how can I find out what modules are really needed by my computer?
<Ironman273> cables: but I still need to burn it, no?
<cables> EdibleEgg, how many partitions do you already have?
<arrenlex> !generic | cables
<ubotu> cables: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<cables> Ironman273, yep
<arrenlex> cables: (t explains how things work a bit)
<cables> arrenlex, thanks
<SilentDis> cables, what ubotu said :)
<cables> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<SilentDis> DemisM, are you looking to compile a custom kernel?
<EdibleEgg> cables, well thats the weird thing, i have the main windows one, but it also shows two other partitions, one a fat16 and one a fat32 that show up as "green" in GParted
<Ironman273> cables: what software do I use?
<DemisM> SilentDis: with another distro yes
<cables> EdibleEgg, are you on a dell?
<theilliniguy> Help - trying to update 6.06 to 6.10 and keep getting stopped with 2 errors reading "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"?
<cables> Ironman273, Ubuntu has it built in... right click the ISO and click Burn To Disk. You need a blank cd, of course.
<cables> !repeat | theilliniguy
<ubotu> theilliniguy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ironman273> cables, OK, thanks
<_R_> some one can help me?
<SilentDis> DemisM, having only done it once, a VERY long time ago, i am very much NOT  the person to ask that question.  I remember it took me WEEKS to figure it out lol
<EdibleEgg> cables, lol i guess thats it then eh
<fiveFS> daily cron jobs are run by root by default right?
<cables> !anyone | _R_
<ubotu> _R_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cables> EdibleEgg, Dell, right?
<DemisM> SilentDis: yeah..
<EdibleEgg> cables yes
<cafuego> fiveFS: in /etc/cron.* yes
<fiveFS> sweet
<fiveFS> thx
<cafuego> fiveFS: not in /var/spool/cron
<fiveFS> right
<b0r15> Still cannot mount dev/hdb1 with SFS filesystem
<EdibleEgg> cable, i'm guessing its the hidden backup for xp or something?
<Ironman273> cables: what's a better IRC client than Gaim?
<SilentDis> DemisM, From what I remember, it's a lot of probing with lspci and the like, looking through /sys to make sure you got everything, then looking up all the module names.  lots and lots of web searching went into that... and now I barely if ever even LOOK at that box anymore.  :P
<fiveFS> i know you can specify what user runs the incremental cron jobs, but i figured the biggies were run in root
<cables> Ironman273, xchat all the way
<_R_> i wanna disable privoxy... how can i do that?
<SilentDis> !privoxy | _R_
<ubotu> _r_: privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-2-1 (edgy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<SilentDis> aargh, that's not it...
<SilentDis> !tor | _r
<ubotu> _r: tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<SilentDis> gah!  there's no helpfile for this?
<dick> hey all,
<arrenlex> hi dick,
<cables> EdibleEgg, ok. Bigger one is for recovery, smaller one is diagnostics. I deleted both, but you don't have to. You only have room for one more partition, so just make an extended partition, and put your shared Fat32, Ext3, and swap partitions in there.
<SilentDis> _R_, I'm looking it up.  give me a moment :)
<Dr_willis> _R_,  disable the service.. set your browser back to not using the proxy
<dick> how do i get to my cd drive from terminal?
<dick> sorry for all the newb q's
<cafuego> dick: cd /media/cdrom0
<arrenlex> dick: mount /dev/hdc && cd /media/cdrom
<_R_> SilenceGold, ok, thankX
<cables> dick, usually /media/cdrom0
<dick> thank you
<_R_> SilentDis, , ok, thankX
<b0r15> so how do I mount the hard drive?
<EdibleEgg> cables, ok thanks a lot, been searching everywhere for an answer
<SilentDis> _R_, check out what Dr_willis said as well.  that's probably the easiest way.  I remember reading over a howto on privoxy once though.
<dick> that did it
<dick> thanks all
<Xenguy> b0r15: you should be able to mount that: mount -t ntfs /dev/hd__ /mnt
<Xenguy> ?
<_R_> SilentDis, ok, i'll take a look. thanks
<stooges> hi.. i followed the instructions on how to install ati driver, it apparently say i dont have desktop x?
<cafuego> dick: note that whilst you're cd'd onto the cd, you can't eject it.
<stooges> so basically i'm stuck
<b0r15> got this:
<b0r15> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt busy
<theilliniguy> I can't update 6.06 to 6.10 -  I keep getting stopped with 2 errors reading "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<Dr_willis> stooges,  clarify  - what guide did you follow? and whats the exact error?
<cables> arrenlex, SilentDis, I read the generic article, and I have to say I disagree: going from -386 to -686 reduced my CPU temperature by 5 degrees centigrade. It seems like -generic has those optimizations, though, because I get the smp and the lower temperature...
<SilentDis> _R_, found the full howto on privoxy and tor usage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrivoxyHowto
<cafuego> theilliniguy: dapper isn't 6.10, so you're security source is incorrect.
<stooges> i am able to run the ati-driver installation.. but the problem is apparently it kept saying i am unable to run desktop x.. i cant seem to properly install it even though i went through the process.
<SilentDis> !envy | stooges
<ubotu> stooges: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<arrenlex> cables: Yes, -generic is a combination of all options from all kernel subarches
<arrenlex> .
<cables> arrenlex, so they're modules or something?
<theilliniguy> cafuego i dont know what to do - thats the error reported when i follow the ubuntu/help instructions for updating
<WhatAmI> DCC SEND "KLJLKJSLKJSFKJSKLJSHFSJKHFFKLHF"
<SilentDis> cables, yep.  all autoswitching depending on architecture.  from what I understand, it does increase some load/boot times by tiny fractions of a second, but overall, it's just easier on maint and use.
<cafuego> theilliniguy: edit /etc/aot/sources.list and comment out the dapper lines.
<cafuego> ooh, shiny
<arrenlex> cables: I don't know how the kernel works. It talks to me if I type uname -r, and it says friendly things in the vtis if I type while pressing the sysrq key, and that's all I know about it. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b James_Pain!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<nytejade> how do I fix these packages with broken dependencies?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Farnaby!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<nytejade> Update manager is complaining about them. Should I just reinstall them?
* SilentDis watches tonyyarusso shoot WhatAmI from the TrollCannon(tm)
<_R_> SilentDis, good, solve it, i really down in the dumps!
<fiveiron> hmmm.... universe and multiverse servers down?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b theintuit!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<cafuego> SilentDis: Note the quit message
* mode/#ubuntu [+b FIRESIDE91!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<steelb> how do i get beryl to let me see the tops of my windows?
<macd> fiveiron, what country are you in? and what repo mirror are you using?
<cafuego> SilentDis: Services scan for sploit kiddies and auto-k-line.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b _human_blip_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ianw!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Malachi> I'm not really a Vista fan, but I do admire their...I dunno, widget panel. Is there a good one for Ubuntu?
<fiveiron> macd, USA...  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Malachi> I know about GDesklets, but it's not doing it for me.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b theshadow!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<SilentDis> cafuego, ahh :)
<arrenlex> Wow. That is a lot of quit messages.
<cables> !gdesklets | Malachi
<ubotu> Malachi: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Xenguy> Malachi: oh gawd
<fiveiron> getting lots of 404 errors when i try to apt-get update
<macd> fiveiron, they do seem a touch slow, but they are not down
<Ironman273_> cables: while I wait for the download, where can I find ATI drivers for Ubuntu?
<Malachi> gDesklets seems to be buggy and lacking.
<kristallpirat> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found < any hints on that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ttmrichter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* Dr_willis thought the widget panel was a silly idea. :)
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: This must be what your weeds feel like...
<theilliniguy> cafuego - getting this now "Error: no write permission for file "/etc/aot/sources.list"
<cables> !ati | Ironman273_
<ubotu> Ironman273_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cables> !envy | Ironman273_
<Malachi> Xenguy: yes?
<ubotu> Ironman273_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
* mode/#ubuntu [+b entropy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<macd> fiveiron, are you behind a webcache? or something similar?
<cafuego> theilliniguy: ... as root, of course.
<nanotube> hello... what is the best application for taking of screenshots in UBUNTU GNOME?
<Xenguy> Malachi: smith will suffice - yada yada
<Malachi> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b livingdaylight*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<cables> nanotube, there's one builtin, or you can use GImp
<fiveiron> macd, gah i'm stupid... yes... lol.  thanks
<theilliniguy> cafuego - total newb here - how do i get root?
<Ironman273_> cables: thank you
<cables> tonyyarusso, this is slow business
<SilentDis> nanotube, the built in screen shot app (triggered by hitting print screen) usually does pretty well.  did you have a special need?
<Stu_2> (what's up with the bans?  am I missing something that is topic-related?)
<cafuego> theilliniguy: put 'sudo' in foront of any command :-)
<arrenlex> Stu_2: Yeah, they changed the topic to "you have to be this geeky to ride #ubuntu".
<theilliniguy> cafuego - aha - i have seen that b4!
<tonyyarusso> cables: Yeah....one day maybe I'll have something semi-automatic rather than retyping by sight.  lol.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kristallpirat> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found < any hints on that?
<SilentDis> Stu_2, script kiddies getting the almighty boot of god treatment :)
<Stu_2> ahh...
<cables> Stu_2, there's a problem with a lot of routers that can be exploited to kick people off IRC channels. Someone did it, and now tonyyarusso is directing them to another channel for help in fixing the problem.
<macd> tonyyarusso, time for eggdrop, eh ;)
<nanotube> thanks...can you take a screenshot just of part of my screen..? the default one is not suitable for my needs
<tonyyarusso> macd: hehe
<Stu_2> I see, thanks.  Just curious...
<cafuego> macd: It's never a good idea to op an exploitable bot.
<macd> cafuego, true, but freenode itself has eggdrops
<cables> tonyyarusso, sounds like a pretty easily detectable thing... just look for the DCC bit, and look for anyone who gets disconnected directly after...
<cafuego> macd: services, not eggdrops
<macd> cafuego, not according to staff, and I do know the difference b/t services and eggdrops.
<Hostis> hi anyone awake ?
<cafuego> macd: What, nick|chanserv are eggdrops?
* dimeotane looks around for the netsplit
<dimeotane> pretty slow around suddenly
<macd> no those are services, obviously.
<cables> dimeotane, there's no netsplit...
<SilentDis> Hostis, I'm sleep-helping people... does that count?  O.o :)
<kristallpirat> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found < any hints on that?
<macd> anyways, back to ontopic, eh ;)
<arrenlex> What's an eggdrop anyway?
<Phenax> Hello, what does `uname -m` return on your guys Ubuntu?
<theilliniguy> cafuego - list seems blank...?
<cafuego> kristallpirat: what did you do?
<SilentDis> !eggdrop | arrenlex
<Phenax> on your guys x86 ubuntu I add
<ubotu> arrenlex: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<arrenlex> Phenax: i686
<kristallpirat> try to run truecrypt
<arrenlex> I see!
<arrenlex> And they are bad?
<SilentDis> arrenlex, depends on their use, like any tool :)
<cafuego> kristallpirat: Not compiled for your current OS version. Get source, build.
<xamox> how can I see what users are connecting via samba?
<Hostis> need to ask something. What is the difference of 6.10 server and 6.06 LTS ?
<kitche> Hostis: 6.10 is upto date
<cafuego> arrenlex: They've been known to have exploits, which is unfortunate if they have op status on a channel.
<kitche> Hostis: for versions
<macd> Hostis, LTS is considered to be more stable, and is supported long term, also commercially by canonical.
<SilentDis> Hostis, 6.06 is an LTS (long term support) release, and will be supported for... 5 years I think on servers.  6.10 is the normal release schedule, and won't have as long of a support life
<joebob777as7> I'm a newb to linux and I'm using suse and I really like it but I hear such great things about ubuntu so i installed feisty and it looks sweet and i got it up and running and my video drivers installed but it just seems that apt and synaptic pale in comparison to smart and yast... is it just me? do i need to play around with it more? what are your thoughts?
<Hostis> but if i want to run a counter strike server. What should i use ?
<arrenlex> joebob777as7: Wow... what did punctuation ever do to you?
<Xenguy> joebob777as7: yeah, I think that is retarded
<nanotube> is there some similar application to snagit screenshot taker in ubuntu?
<cafuego> joebob777as7: it's just you. ;-)
<Khellendros> http://whatyouseewhenyoudie.ytmnd.com
<macd> Hostis, anytime you need something for use in a"production" enviornment 6.06.01LTS is the way to go.
<cafuego> nanotube: apps -> accessories -> screenshot
<macd> nanotube, do you want a screenshot of just your active window?
<cafuego> nanotube: Alternatively, `import' or `gimp'.
<kidbuntu> nid help. pictures won't load up when i search in google image
<joebob777as7> wow i didn't know we needed to use proper grammer here... my fiance is nagging me to come cuddle with her, so i'm typing from the hip as fast as possible
<Xenguy> joebob777as7: go :-)
<nanotube> no I need something which takes screenshot of just part of my screen...
<dimeotane> Khellendros: hah... youre on acid
<kidbuntu> need help. pictures won't load up when i search in google image
* Xenguy wants acid too...
<cafuego> dimeotane: Khellendros spamming?
<macd> nanotube, take your screenshot using printscreen, then crop it with the gimp.
<dimeotane> reminds me of a kitchy 3d postcard
<joebob777as7> wow thanks for nothing... seems like the suse guys are nicer anyway.
<Cyde> Which version of the kernel is on the 6.10 Live CD?
<Xenguy> joebob777as7: good riddance
<nanotube> the default screenshot application i=does not meet my needs
<kidbuntu> Cyde?
<macd> nanotube, read above^^
<kidbuntu> Cyde: you talking to me?
<cafuego> nanotube: gimp -> file -> aquire -> screenshot
<Dr_willis> joebob777as7,  it pays to read/learn apt very well.
<dimeotane> joebob777as7: you tell em... a little competition is healthy
<Ru-ku> Hey, does anyone know where the application folders are kept?
<Cyde> kidbuntu: I suppose so .. I was just asking the channel.
<nanotube> macd: I knoe that...by my college ( from windows world ) is not able to it and he said that in windows  BLA BLA :-))
<Xenguy> joebob777as7: basically your analysis is flawed IMHO
<dimeotane> suse vs ubuntu... bringiton
* Dr_willis agrees with Xenguy 
<macd> nanotube, screenshots are the same in gnome and windows,
<theilliniguy> cafuego trying to edit that file - command line brings this up and its a blank file - File: /var/tmp/sources.list.XXHBZAxx
<zero88> HELP! would anyone here know why i am not able to send ANY packets over my wireless ?? i am able to recieve packets but i canot send a one.please help!
<cafuego> Invariable people prefer what they're used to.
<macd> indeed
<Cyde> Anyone know which version of the kernel is on the 6.10 Live CD?
<nanotube> macd: he used http://www.softwarecasa.com/pprod/212401dd.htm?gclid=CJ3sr4fbw4oCFSnKggodDGiXlw
<arrenlex> theilliniguy: What are you trying to do?
<cafuego> Cyde: 2.6.17 I think
<LordKeiden> Cyde, 2.6.17
<macd> nanotube, well, how hard is it really? to just hit print screen and crop it in gimp?
<Cyde> Crap, I need 2.6.18 :-/
* Xenguy invites Dr_willis over for a wee dram of whisky...
<kristallpirat> cafuego: when I try to build I get : "Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - drivers/md/dm.h not found."
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<macd> kristallpirat, you need to install the kernel-dev package
<cafuego> kristallpirat: Did you install the prerequisite kernel-headers package?
<Cyde> (My mobo is new, and the drivers for the Jmicron SATA and Marvell Ethernet aren't in the 2.6.17 kernel)
<Cyde> So ... any ideas?
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: to the parefect operating system!
<cafuego> Cyde: which marvell ethernet?
<Cyde> Do I have to wait for another Ubuntu release, or can I get a Live CD with an updated kernel somehow?
<theilliniguy> arrenlex - truying to ujpdate 6.06 to 6.10 - when it tires I get this error twice: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<nanotube> macd: no its not hard but I said that windows is crap and that in linux you have something similar also...now I have to proove it :-))
<Dr_willis> >hic< >hic<
<Cyde> cafuego: Marvel 88E8056 PICe
<Ru-ku> Anyone???
<Cyde> The mobo is the GA-965P-S3
<cafuego> Hmmyes.
<cafuego> Cyde: That's why i bought a GA-945-S3 ;-)
<Cyde> cafuego: Heh, yes, hindsight is 20/20 :-/
<cafuego> Cyde: You could try a 7.04 - but note it's not stable - yet.
<Cyde> cafuego: A 7.04 Live CD?
<cafuego> Cyde: Don't have 'em yet?
<cafuego> Cyde: You could customise the edgy cd with the feisty ekrnel I suppose
<Cyde> Hrm, what's unstable about it?  Any reason I couldn't just use it to install and then downgrade other stuff as necessary?
<kidbuntu> when i'm searching images in google, pictures won't load. but my load images is enabled.
<Cyde> cafuego: Hrmm ... now is there any way to do that in Windows ..
<cafuego> Cyde: it's still a bit rough around the edges - not actively crashy (anymore)
<Cyde> cafuego: Heh, I just need whatever will boot and let me install.
<Mars2686> hello
<arrenlex> !hi | Mars2686
<ubotu> Mars2686: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cyde> cafuego: This is it, right?  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd4?highlight=%287.04%29
<Mars2686> Hi... this is my first time ever in a IRC :D
<cafuego> Cyde: If you're not completely new to linux, feisty (provided it speaks to the 88E8056) will probably be fine.
<arrenlex> Mars2686: Ah! An IRC virgin, eh.
<ubuntuuuuuuu> yeah hey can some one tell me if there is an xorg-config for ubuntu and how i can get it.  I use linux and when i set up my xorg.conf i used xorg-conf but this doesnt appear to be a valid command.  can some one pleaes help.  thanks
<cafuego> Cyde: yup
<cafuego> ubuntuuuuuuu: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Cyde> cafuego: Nope, I'm not new.
<nn531> whats the best program to burn an image to a cd?
<Cyde> cafuego: Alright, I'll try this then.
<ubuntuuuuuuu> cafuego: thank you
<arrenlex> !burn | nn531
<ubotu> nn531: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<arrenlex> nn531: Or you can just use "dd if=file.iso of=/dev/hdc"
<Cyde> Nero works well on Windows FWIW
<cafuego> Cyde: disclaimer: if it goes horribly wrong, this conversation never took place ;-)
<kristallpirat> seems I had the wrong headers installed
<Cyde> cafuego: I don't have anything to lose.
<desp_> morning all
<Cyde> cafuego: I have two HDs, one is running Windows, the other is blank.  I'm going to install on the blank.
<Mars2686> is there a channel for ppc ubuntu?
<cafuego> Cyde: Ah, easy then
<kristallpirat> will took some minutes to change that
<desp_> anyone know how can i change my ident with ident server ident2 ?
<Cyde> cafuego: I can afford to screw around with this alpha until the final version is released in April or whatever.
<macd> cafuego, he could also use reconstructor
<Ru-ku> Problem: I installed something with Wine, went to remove it, but the link in the Applications menu has stayed, and I can't get rid of it through Alacarte
<Cyde> cafuego: Just one thing I haven't decided yet ... what to do with the bootloader and how to decide which HD to boot from.
<desp_> anyone know how can i change my ident with ident server ident2 ?
<cafuego> Cyde: grub sucks far less than ntldr.exe
<Cyde> cafuego: I've heard.  I really don't want to risk messing up my Windows though.  Linux is for playing ... Windows is for Supreme Commander.  Can't mess that up.
<Cyde> cafuego: Would I have to install grub on the Windows HD, or can I somehow make the Linux HD the primary one and just leave grub on that?
<cafuego> Cyde: it won't. At worst, you fdisk /mbr and windows boots as per normal.
<cafuego> Cyde: grub goes on the windows HD, but *not* the windows partition.
<Cyde> I only have one partition?
<Cyde> Just C:
<cafuego> Cyde: Yes, but there's the MBR, which is not on a partition.
<Cyde> Ah, k
<zeddock> hello all!
<cafuego> Cyde: Ubuntu will add Windows to the boot menu, all you need to do is then edit the grub cfg to make it default into windows.
<arrenlex> !hi | zeddock
<ubotu> zeddock: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pwuertz> hi, does anyone know who is responsible for adding modules to the blacklist?
<[UPG] Pritchard> Hi guys.
<Cyde> cafuego: Sounds good.
<andres_> does anyone use linux as their desktop os
<Dr_willis> PwcrLinux,  basicially You are.. :) add the ones you want blacklisted...
<arrenlex> andres_: I assume a lot of people on #ubuntu do.
<Cyde> andres_: Methinks you've come to the right place to ask that question.
<Dr_willis> PwcrLinux,  or are you refering to the 'default' blacklist?
<[UPG] Pritchard> ^_^;; I need help with Gaim if you could give it.  Getting strange bug I can't find the answer to
<fr500_home> woops wrong window :p
<pwuertz> Dr_willis: yes... I'm refering to the default blacklist
<tritium> pwuertz: why do you ask?
<arrenlex> !ask | [UPG] Pritchard
<ubotu> [UPG] Pritchard: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alonea> Does anyone know how to make my computer shut down or restart without having to use the command prompt? If i use the log out button the screen goes black and stays on. acpi=force or off does not solve it.
<fr500_home> arrenlex, yeah, mistake thought i was on #cisco
<[UPG] Pritchard> Hahah.  Okie.  Well anyways, Gaim isn't showing up a system tray icon ever since I changed the "Lock to Panel" settings in my tray.
<Cyde> Alonea: You could just bind a button to shutdown -h now ... y'know, the same thing you do from the command line.
<pwuertz> tritium, Dr_willis, there is a broken kernel module that crashes the system at boot time on feisty
<[UPG] Pritchard> I quit gaim and reset the options to system tray on/off a couple times and even relocked myt ray.  Still nothing.
<Alonea> Cyde: How do I do that? and how would I bind a button to restart?
<tritium> pwuertz: wrong channel.  -> #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Dr_willis> pwuertz,  check in #ubuntu+1 thats the feisty support channel.
<Dr_willis> file a bug report also i guess
<Cyde> Alonea: Try right-clicking on an existing button and going into properties or something ... all each button is really doing is launching a certain command.  Hell, even in Windows, same deal.
<pwuertz> tritium, Dr_willis, its a known bug... I already filed a bug report... its on "high"... but so far nobody cared for blacklisting the module yet
<Alonea> Cyde: Ok, is there a way I can remove the logout button from my menu?
<tritium> pwuertz: the module needs fixing, rather than blacklisting, it sounds like.
<pwuertz> tritium, Dr_willis, since I never got any answers at #ubuntu+1 for this question I tried here
<tritium> pwuertz: this is not the right channel
<pwuertz> tritium: the question was... "who is responsible for the default blacklist"
<Cyde> Alonea: What options are in the right-click menu?  There's no remove or delete or something?
<tritium> In order to solve a feisty problem...yeah, I remember.
<pwuertz> tritium: I agree.. but as long as the module is not fixed yet... there is no reason for letting feisty crash on systems with that chipset
<Alonea> Well, I have the edit menu and I can make a button, but the "Actions" list isn't on there
<Cyde> Alonea: GUIs generally present all the options available to you (versus the command-line, which requires you to be able to recall commands and such).  You should find it somewhere ... just look around, see what you can see.
<Cyde> Alonea: KDE or Gnome?
<Alonea> Cyde: KDE
<Cyde> Alonea: There's some sort of Customize Menu control panel or somesuch you need to launch.
<verve> hey guys.. how exactly would one get a Linksys WUSB54GC working in Ubuntu?
<Cyde> Alonea: It'll be somewhere under preferences or what not.
<verve> it's a USB wifi adapter
<[UPG] Pritchard> Silly me.
<[UPG] Pritchard> I had to add the notification area onto the system tray :D
<[UPG] Pritchard> I removed it thinking it was a seperator taking up my space.   ^_^;; Well that one's solved.  See ya guys.
<Cyde> Alonea: Just look around in your configuration menus and such until you find something that looks appropriate .. I dont' remember the exact name, but I know it's there because I've used it before.
<Alonea> Cyde: Ok, shall look, now is there a command like the shutdown -h now that will instead just restart the computer?
<arrenlex> Cyde: "look around in your configuration" is super bad advice to give for KDE. xD
<Cyde> Alonea: reboot
<IceGuest_7> Awsome!
<IceGuest_7> :D
<Cyde> Alonea: Could be sudo reboot, depending.
<Cyde> .. what user group do you have to be in to be able to tell the system to turn off, anyway?
<tritium> Cyde: admin
<Cyde> That's a user group?
<Cyde> Huh
<Phlosten> the 'i've got a big hammer so turn off' group
<Cyde> I guess wheel is something else entirely.
<JunK-Y> when im running apt-get upgrade, im always seeing: The following packages have been kept back:, how can i can stop that>?
<arrenlex> JunK-Y: apt-get dist-upgrade
<IceGuest_7> hey all, could someone help me with a question? I seem to have downloaded LIVE CD instead of the real version of Ubuntu... what gives?
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: The LiveCDs are able to install.
<tritium> IceGuest_7: you can install from the LiveCD
<JunK-Y> arrenlex: alerady ran that, still the same.
<arrenlex> IceGuest_7: The liveCD also allows you to install. Click the install button on the desktop
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: There should be an Install shortcut on the desktop in the liveCD.
<Phlosten> IceGuest_7: note the 'Install' icon on the desktop
<arrenlex> JunK-Y: What happens if you run apt-get install <one of those packages>?
<IceGuest_7> AH!!! alright!! that's it! hah
<Cyde> arrenlex: I imagine it'd still be held back.
<arrenlex> Cyde: Well yes. But it would print a detailed reason.
<IceGuest_7> alright, the other thing is that I've already partitioned my hard drive to have an two ext3 partitions and one "linux-swap" partition
<IceGuest_7> I don't understand how to install to those partitions
<JunK-Y> arrenlex: works, thx dude.
<tritium> IceGuest_7: choose the "manual" partitioning method
<Phlosten> IceGuest_7: the install process will ask you to choose where to install it
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: So you're going / /home and /swap ?
<IceGuest_7> I'm not sure. I'm just one of those average dumb computer users :D
<verve> IceGuest_7, hopefully you're not looking for EXE files to run on Ubuntu
<verve> heh
<IceGuest_7> I saw a video of someone dual booting,... so I decided to partition my hard drive
<kristallpirat> cafuego: I installed the sources for the kernel, now it seems to work
<IceGuest_7> I've already partitioned it for dual boot, I just don't know where to install the kernel, I guess...
<cafuego> sorry, what>
<tritium> IceGuest_7: for future reference, you don't have to pre-partition
<verve> i remembe reading webpages about dual booting.. now we watch videos of it
<arrenlex> Bye all!
<cafuego> kristallpirat: cool ;-)
<verve> wow
<verve> heh
<verve> remember*
<IceGuest_7> which one, on the linux swap or on the ext3?
<LiENUS> I work with someone in new york doing software design and what not is there some form of online meeting software that does voice, whiteboard file transfer and stuff like that that works under ubuntu and windows?
<exs> Should I use hard drive encryption so that my laptop is more secure for things like online shopping?
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: It's probably easiest to just re-partition during the Ubuntu install process.  It should be able to setup multiple partitions for you.
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: If the partitions are empty anyway, you aren't losing anything.
<LiENUS> we need to be able to have online meetings he only comes down to my end of the country once a year
<verve> exs, just cut the ethernet cable
<verve> very secure
<exs> verve:  then I cant use the internet
<Cyde> exs: HD encryption is only useful for physical security, e.g. if your laptop is stolen.
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, I already have information on my laptop in Windows... I don't want to loose that information.
<LiENUS> ExM3th1x,  thats the point
<Cyde> exs: It has nothing to do with protecting you from online threats.
<yell0w> verve, don't even need to cut it, just yank it out =))
<verve> exs, well.. you can't win all the time
<verve> :P
<IceGuest_7> Though, I have already backed it up :D
<exs> Cyde:  what can I d to prevent online hacking etc?
<verve> yell0w, shh, i'm BOFHing out
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: So you have one HD, and multiple partitions?  And presumably one partition is NTFS and that's where Windows is?
<cafuego> LiENUS: gnomemeeting (now ekiga) supposedly supports that NetMeeting stuff
<yell0w> hehe
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, yes
<yell0w> ;)
<Cyde> exs: Well, let's see ... don't install unknown programs, use Firefox instead of Internet Explorer, use a firewall, etc. ...
<LiENUS> cafuego, is there a windows client since netmeeting is depreciated ?
<exs> Cyde:  im using ubuntu
<cafuego> LiENUS: no idea
<verve> Cyde, i think using Firefox instead of IE in Ubuntu kinda goes without saying
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: During the Ubuntu install process have it setup partitions, and make sure not to touch the Windows one.
<Cyde> verve: you never know ... I've seen people doing crazier things with wine.
<verve> hah
<LiENUS> well i have to have something that works under windows...
<LiENUS> hes a graphics designer so linux is pretty much out of the question
<Cyde> exs: Okay, well are all of your user account passwords secure?  You know, at least 10 characters, a mix of uppercase, lowercase, numbers, and punctuation?
<exs> Cyde:  what is a good linux firewall for in use with ubuntu?
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, will the windows one already say NTFS File System or will I have to remember how large that partition is?
<verve> 'dude! i'm running amigaos in linux, which is running through an msdos partition in windows, which is running through my freebsd box running wine!'
<Cyde> exs: Linux already comes with a firewall by default, you should have iptables running or somesuch.
<fr500_home> exs, try firestarter for home users
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: It should identify it.
<LiENUS> verbose, wine doesnt support loadlin, nice try
<yell0w> @_@ verve
<Cyde> exs: Also, make sure that root cannot log in remotely.
<exs> i dont use ip tables
<LiENUS> err verve  not verbose
<Cyde> exs: Nix remote login for all standard user account names.
<verve> how would that affect wine?
<verve> freebsd would be running wine
<verve> wine would be running windows
<verve> windows would be loading linux
<fr500_home> exs, iptables is the userspace firewall for linux by default, firestarter is a gui for it
<tritium> !enter > verve
<Cyde> exs: If you're really paranoid, install security software like snort and denyhosts.
<verve> !enter > tritium
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, so the partitions that I have already pre-formatted don't matter and it will go ahead and do that anyway? Or do I already need to go ahead and take my partitions down?
<exs> ok, its just i am doing important online shopping (over 500 pounds)
<fr500_home> i have a lot of fun seen hackers try to hack my workstation via vnc with windoze commands
<LiENUS> verve, you wouldnt be able to run loadlin to boot linux
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: You're going to get into a partition manager like fdisk or what not during the install process.  Delete all of the ext3 partitions you already made and use the combined new free space to setup new partitions for Ubuntu.  Don't you dare touch the NTFS partition.
<verve> why not!?
<tritium> verve: that was a warning
<verve> tritium, wow, i'm all broken up over it
<verve> :`(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/verve]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<fr500_home> verve, because wine is not an emulator
<IceGuest_7> mind if I already try to do that while I'm still online?
<LiENUS> verve,  wine doesnt run windows
<LiENUS> its a compatibility layer with windows
<fr500_home> what is that !enter thing?
<Cyde> Using virtualization you could run Windows though, right?
<fr500_home> cyde of course
<[UPG] Pritchard> Any way to open a folder in Ubuntu via system tray?
<LiENUS> Cyde,  yes but virtualization is nothing like wine
<Cyde> I've never done virtualization ... it sounds cool, but rather intimidating.
<[UPG] Pritchard> I'd like to make a new icon on the tray that opens up a folder location of mine.
<fr500_home> [UPG] Pritchard, yeah, create a launcher with nautilus /home/username/path-to-folder
<Cyde> Could you, uh, virtualize Linux from within Linux?  At least that's free (versus having to own a virtualizable copy of Windows).
<fr500_home> or so
<wallaceJ> im running ubuntu in parrallels right now
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familiar with InstallShield? Im not sure why it is now on my system, after installing things related to programming, Ie Java, JVM, jdk, javac, DDD, etc... mainly tools.. do I need the folder in my home directory labelled InstallShield?
<fr500_home> Cyde, you can virtualize pretty much anything that can run on an x86 system
<LiENUS> Cyde,  yes that configuration is quite common and there are multiple ways to do it
<fr500_home> CaptainMorgan, installed with wine?
<yell0w> fr500_home, requires hardware with VT support ?
<Cyde> So with virtualization you basically open up a window and the OS in there starts from the boot screen and completely loads as if it was running on its own PC?
<Alonea> Anyone know how to customize the Actions part of the start menu thing?
<fr500_home> LiENUS, you could use XEN to virtualize and achive close to the real thing performance
<CaptainMorgan> nah fr500_home,
<[UPG] Pritchard> @fr500_home:  Thank you so much!  This will make programming much easier :D
<LiENUS> fr500_home, you could also use qemu or vmware or uml
<fr500_home> yell0w, for better performance it does
<CaptainMorgan> fr500_home, do you know how I can make netbeans appear in the system menu? under programming? right now it's just on my desktop
<yell0w> fr500_home, so i can do w/o it ?
<LiENUS> Cyde, more or less
<Cyde> Man, I need to go to a LUG meeting or something.  There's lots of cool stuff I dunno if I'll ever be able to try out on my own, but I at least want to see it running.
<fr500_home> yell0w, of course, you can use qemu or vmware player
<LiENUS> i use virtualization to do my homework that requires windows xp
<Cyde> However, I went to a DCLUG meeting and it was just a guy from a corporation giving a talk about their proprietary HD racks.
<fr500_home> vmware player is free
<Phlosten> vmware server is free too
<fr500_home> yell0w, you can download lots of vmware virtual appliances ready to use
<fr500_home> yah
<gunny01> is there a way to change the message when i ssh into my ubuntu box
<yell0w> which one is better/ faster , xen or vmware  or qemu ?
<LiENUS> yell0w,  qemu is open source
<LiENUS> xen is fastest and open source
<cowl> gunny01, do you mean /etc/motd?
<Phlosten> xen takes a little more to setup
<LiENUS> but xen doesnt work with every os unless you have vt extensions
<fr500_home> yell0w, xen may be faster if the oses support the features  it requieres and the processor has the vt thing
<Khellendros> http://whatyouseewhenyoudie.ytmnd.com
<Khellendros> http://whatyouseewhenyoudie.ytmnd.com
<LiENUS> vmware works with more operating systems than qemu or xen and is faster than qemu
<monzie> yeah
<LiENUS> so true Khem
<gunny01> cowl: possiblely. I want to change the The programs included with ubuntu...
<LiENUS> oh khellendros left
<LiENUS> aww
<zero88> who knows of a good iso burner in the respitories?
<fr500_home> zero88, brasero
<zero88> fr500_home thanks
<Cyde> Has anyone put any thought into combining multiple download protocols?  For instance, I'm downloading Feisty right now over http, but it's only going at 100KBps.  What if I could also be running BitTorrent at the same time, and they were saving to the same file?  It sort of makes sense to combine multiple download sources ... you'll get done faster that way.  But can it be done?
<yell0w> thanks LiENUS & fr500_home
<yell0w> LiENUS, does xen support ubuntu as host ?
<fr500_home> Cyde, bittorrent alone does over 800kB/s on ubuntu torrents
<LiENUS> Cyde, they do that
<LiENUS> Cyde, ik dont know if ubuntu supports it but debian has a way to
<LiENUS> but bittorrent effectively does it
<Cyde> fr500_home: I'm on one of those crappy asymmetric cable connections.
<cafuego> yell0w: Yes, xen supports ubuntu as host.
<fr500_home> Cyde, me too!
<Cyde> So there's lots of generous seeds on the Ubuntu torrents?
<fr500_home> Cyde, if you are over 10kbps upstream. it'll download fine
<cafuego> Cyde: you're welcome
<yell0w> cafuego, w/o VT hardware ?
<ubuntu> ke honda
<cafuego> yell0w: runs fine on my old amd
<yell0w> hehe, time to try out xen then
<ubuntu> ke honda kamaradas no se acuerdan de mi
<LiENUS> ekiga doesnt seem to have a whiteboard
<yell0w> cafuego, does it require lots of resources ?
<LiENUS> is there any online meeting software for linux that supports things like whiteboard and easy file transfer?
<ubuntu> speak spanish
<LiENUS> that supports windows as well...
<cafuego> !es > ubuntu
<ubuntu> whai
<IceGuest_7> my laptop is getting really freakin' hot right now while I'm trying to install linux
<IceGuest_7> is there going to be a problem?
<cafuego> yell0w: not really, just depends on what you want to run in 'em and how many you want to run.
<ubuntu> hey people hack this machine 172.16.0.5
<cafuego> IceGuest_7: unpacking eats cpu, it'll settle when install is done
<ubuntu> what
<Cyde> Someone want to get that troll ..
<cafuego> ubuntu: Nobody wants to ahck that amchine. Did you have an actual question?
<yell0w> cafuego, ok, should be small mem/cpu requirements just for one os like say win xp right ?
<cafuego> yell0w: to be honst, for winxp I'd use vmware
<cafuego> *do* in fact
<yell0w> heh
<ubuntu> jajajaj no que muy cabrones
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, did you call me a troll or someone else?
<ubuntu> see  you lerer
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: No, not you.
<cafuego> IceGuest_7: ubuntu
<IceGuest_7> oh, ok
<IceGuest_7> lol
<yell0w> yes you IceGuest_7
<coder> hello there, i am trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy.. i used the method given on the ubuntu website, the distribution ubgrade program took like 3 hrs downloading stuff.. now it seems to be hung at
<cafuego> IceGuest_7: if you felt like it was you, stop trolling ;-)
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: And no, I don't particularly forecast a problem ..
<yell0w> lol
<coder> fetching and installing the upgrades, sorry multi lines was unintentional..  is this normal?  nothing is going on in terminal, it l ooks hung ><   im afraid it broke and it won't boot ><
<fiveiron> anyone using procmail to deliver mail to a Maildir?
<LiENUS> is there any online meeting software for linux that supports things like whiteboard and easy file transfer that supports windows?
<coder> is ther any advice or me?
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, I'm at the partitioning screen. I have just deleted those three partitions and have selected the "Unallocated" space. I left the NTFS file system untouched... Good?
<bedake> could someone tell me what is needed to get softsubs working in mplayer? or any other media player if its more conveniant
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: that sounds good, though I'd wait for confirmation from at least one other person in this channel before continuing.
<echosyp> is that cock still here that got me banned earlier
<IceGuest_7> Anyone else have any ideas?
<Cyde> He's trying to make sure he doesn't trash his Windows install.
<cile> I NEED DRIVERS FOR TV CARD MATCH
<cile> PLS
<coder> i ran gksu "update-manager -c", and the last line that i see at the console-console is   authenticate '/tmp/tmpRSbwnm/edgy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpRSbwnm/edgy.tar.gz.gpg'
<IceGuest_7> I have three operations pending because I deleted those three pre-made partitions and I have selected the unallocated space now...
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, I'm going to go ahead with it.
<cafuego> echosyp: please mind your language
<Cyde> Someone want to double-check me on this and make sure this is correct?
<echosyp> cock is an animal
<dougb> i'm getting farther
<Cyde> Well, technically, it is animalian ... though it is just part of an animal.
<KyRNeL> hello
<KyRNeL> im new on ubuntu
<KyRNeL> ;)
<coder> is there an ubuntu support channel?
<rojo^> I'm an animal, too.  Does that mean I'm a cock?
<Cyde> coder: This is it.
<coder> oh..
<Cyde> rojo^: My arm is human, but it's not *a* human ... surely you see the distinction there.
<IceGuest_7> lol, in the instructions down at the bottom... it says to create a root partition and a swap partition...
<rojo^> IceGuest_7: the biggest thing to worry about will be adding an entry to your /boot/grub/menu.lst for Windows after Ubuntu is installed
<Ironman273> Cyde: I think he meant like a rooster
<sexcopter> Cyde, IceGuest_7: I'm no expert, but what were the 3 other partitions you are about to wipe?
<zero88> has anyone used Zone ALarm from Zone Labs for windows?
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: Just some blank partitions he had manually made outside of the install process to try to get ready for Linux.
<cile> I NEED DRIVERS FOR TV TUNER CARD MATCH CAN SOMEBODY HELP
<echosyp> what i can't say cock, but this douche bag is named sexcopter
<cile> PLEASE
<echosyp> wtf is with that
<KyRNeL> eggy bots
<coder> is there any way to check to see if the distribution upgrade hung up, and to fix it if it did?
<echosyp> your rules are flawed
<zero88> whats the best firewall for linux?
<IceGuest_7> sexcopter, I am deleting the three pre-made partitions that I did with Gparted. I just now found out there is a partitioning program on Ubuntu folling the install
<tonyyarusso> echosyp: Possibly because they're less annoying about it.
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: And yeah, you are going to need to create the appropriate partitions from the unallocated space now.
<eason> Why don't you fight about it?
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, alright
<sexcopter> Cyde. IceGuest_7: so are they mounted now (guessing you're in a livecd environment)
<CientificoLoco> how do I remove package that I install with a .deb packe?
<KyRNeL> zeembo go to distowatch.org
<coder> is there a ubuntu support channel for distribution upgrades from dapper to edgy?
<sexcopter> coder: think this is it!
<KyRNeL> coder go to the forum
<sexcopter> brb
<echosyp> change your name when you get back
<coder> KyRNeL what is this channel for then?   lol
<zero88> whats the best firewall for linux???
<illriginal> Can anyone help me with gettin rid of the latest generic ubuntu? I'm not using it because it doesn't work... I have no idea what the problem is but it doesn't load X.
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, when it says to allocate a space for a root partition ("/") does that mean to create a new partition as "ext3"?
<KyRNeL> i don't know heheheh many bots
<ALL4N> hey, I need to install this kernel module (which I only have source for).. but now I just realised that the ubuntu kernel has modules disabled
<fiveiron> zero88, a freebsd box
<fiveiron> lol
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: Yeah, root is gonna be ext3, unless you're a reiserfs kind of guy anyway.
<KyRNeL> i don't know heheheh many bots
<LiENUS> ALL4N, by default the ubuntu kernel has modules enabled
<IceGuest_7> eh, I'm just a n00b
<zero88> fiveiron what is bsd anyway?
<yell0w> what's the advantage/disadvantage of reiserfs vs. ext3 ?
<KyRNeL> fiveiron he she is askin for linux distro firewall not a bsd
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: I think swap is generally 2X the size of your RAM or so ... of course, it also depends on how large the HD is anyway.  If it's a 20GB HD, you don't want a 2GB swap ..
<Drabo> ReiserFS is faster with smaller files in some cases.
<ALL4N> LiENUS: uh?    I go to /lib/modules/linux/ and type make modules, it says my kernel has modules disabled
<illriginal> Can anyone help me with gettin rid of the latest generic ubuntu? I'm not using it because it doesn't work... I have no idea what the problem is but it doesn't load X. Now it's on my grub and it's just taking up space.
<Cyde> yell0w: The disadvantage of reiserfs is that its inventor and lead programmer is in jail definitely on charges of murdering his family.
<echosyp> what is linux?
<Cyde> yell0w: So, go with ext3.
<IceGuest_7> ah, alright
<IceGuest_7> thanks
<KyRNeL> what is windows?
<KyRNeL> hehehehe
<Cyde> s/definitely/indefinitely/
<Drabo> There's talk about it being dropping from the kernel later on because it's bug-ridden and going unmaintained.
<KyRNeL> funny bots
<yell0w> lol Cyde i got that part, but i was just asking about its performance, not its future
<LiENUS> ALL4N,  thats because /lib/modules/linux doesnt exist
<echosyp> what all can this bot do
<echosyp> how do i find out?
<Drabo> Anyone here use Google's Jabber servers?
<cld2> anyone have a .deb for proggyfonts?
<LiENUS> Drabo,  i do
<Cyde> yell0w: Performance is comparable ... I think reiserfs is supposed to be significantly better for lots of little files.
<ALL4N> LiENUS: sorry, its /usr/src/linux
<KyRNeL> i dont know.
<LiENUS> ALL4N,  you installed the kernel-source package?
<Cyde> yell0w: Although if your application is using lots of little files, you're doing something wrong.
<cafuego> Cyde: Except not so good for storing them.
<ALL4N> LiENUS: yes
<LiENUS> why?
<IceGuest_7> ah, crap. lol. Cyde ...
<KyRNeL> ey guys has anyone use ubuntu for enterprise????
<Drabo> LiENUS: No trouble connecting as of late? Been through Gajim and neither it or Gaim will cooperate in authentication.
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: Yeah?
<yell0w> Cyde, why is that ?
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, "prepare mount points"
<LiENUS> Drabo, im on right now
<ALL4N> LiENUS: because I need to install this pwc package to get my webcam working
<Drabo> Drat, so the server isn't down. lol
<Phlosten> illriginal: using proprietry graphics card drivers?
<ALL4N> LiENUS: and pwc only comes in source code..  and its a module
<Cyde> yell0w: I couldn't really tell you, it has something to do with block sizes maybe?  Or are you referring to my comment about not using lots of little files?
<echosyp> at what age is it ok to say fuck?
<IceGuest_7> What does this screen mean?
<LiENUS> ALL4N,  you dont need the kernel source to compile modules only the headers
<Cyde> yell0w: If you have lots of little files, they should be in a database.
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: Are you in fdisk?
<Drabo> Tried using port 80 instead of the default (5222/5223) and swapping the server from gmail.com to googlemail.com like the help desk @ Google suggested but those pages are so old.
<IceGuest_7> it has "reformat" on the side and the NTFS is unchecked. I know that it will not reformat that partition, but is everything alright?
<tonyyarusso> echosyp: Not here.
<illriginal> Phlosten, I already deleted my nvidia card driver, then downloaded and reinstalled it, that's not the problem, from what I'm assuming.
<IceGuest_7> I'm not sure what fdisk is
<echosyp> why not
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: What partioning tool are you in?
<IceGuest_7> I just see the "step 5 of 6" screen
<ALL4N> LiENUS: hmm..  thats comforting.. I did try to compile the pwc package and it is looking in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build folder
<echosyp> ;P
<Drabo> A partition table manipulator, why of course.
<Cyde> Anyone know what partitioning tool is on the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<ALL4N> LiENUS: but there is no build folder
<Drabo> GParted or QTParted.
<echosyp> Qtparted
<Phlosten> illriginal: the previous kernel will still be available in the grub menu
<LiENUS> because you installed the kernel source instead of kernel dev
<Drabo> Former's for Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu, later's for Kubuntu.
<echosyp> so can i say BitchX
<illriginal> Phlosten, correct. I'd like to delete the latest one since it's just taken up space and also take it off my grub list.
<sexcopter> how is it going IceGuest_7?
<IceGuest_7> I'm not sure
<tonyyarusso> echosyp: If you're actually discussing the IRC client....
<echosyp> k
<IceGuest_7> I'm at a point where it says "prepare mount points"'
<CientificoLoco> fraroco@fraroco-laptop:~$ sudo mercury
<CientificoLoco> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CientificoLoco> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CientificoLoco> /bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CientificoLoco> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CientificoLoco> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CientificoLoco> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<illriginal> -.-
<CientificoLoco> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<echosyp> quit that
<CientificoLoco> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CientificoLoco> sorrrry
<IceGuest_7> damn it
<fr500_home> CientificoLoco, no pegues aqui
<ALL4N> LiENUS: kernel dev?  I thought you said headers?
<cafuego> CientificoLoco: Please don't paste here
<LiENUS> !pastebin | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> CientificoLoco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<illriginal> CientificoLoco: ignored
<Phlosten> !idiot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<echosyp> !asshole
<CientificoLoco> fr500_home, hablas espaol?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asshole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<echosyp> haha
<LiENUS> install linux-headers-386 al
<LiENUS> install linux-headers-386 ALL4N
<fr500_home> CientificoLoco, yes, talk in #ubuntu_es
<IceGuest_7> anyways, for those who are listening... I'm at step 5 of 6, it says "prepare mount points."
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: Does the stuff you're looking at look anything like the screenshots on here?  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm
<cafuego> echosyp: again, please mind your language
<cile> HELP tv tunner card match on ubuntu
<illriginal> Can anyone help me with gettin rid of the latest generic ubuntu? I'm not using it because it doesn't work... I have no idea what the problem is but it doesn't load X. Now it's on my grub and it's just taking up space.
<echosyp> fine, im bored with you guys
<ALL4N> !ubuntu linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krinns> hi all
<LiENUS> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krinns> i want to upgrade my ubuntu
<LiENUS> use that to look random shitu p ALL4N
<krinns> any idea
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: ok, the defaults are probably fine. make sure the ntfs is not checked for formatting.
<CientificoLoco> sorry
<ALL4N> LiENUS: so for the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build folder.. do I need linux headers, or linux dev?
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: I'm guessing there'll be 3 entries, one for swap, one for root and one for ntfs
<IceGuest_7> Cyde, yes it looks very familiar
<cafuego> ALL4N: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CientificoLoco> if you are north american you do not know nothig about sorry
<Cyde> IceGuest_7: So it's asking for mount points right now?  Which mount points does it want to assign?  / and what else?
<LiENUS> cafuego,  bad idea
<Steil> is there an easy way to setup encrypted filesystems under ubuntu?
<LiENUS> that wont upgrade
<nofeardjb> Every time i reboot i my X server crashes and I get the error "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.Fatal server error:no screens found" and if i re-install the Beta Driver for my gfx card, my Xserver works, but as soon as I restart, it crashes again. can anyone assist me?
<LiENUS> ALL4N,  install linux-headers-386
<IceGuest_7> well, /media/hda1 (which is my NTFS file system with windows)... swap... and /
<cafuego> LiENUS -generic, you mean?
<LiENUS> why generic cafuego ?
<LiENUS> im guessing hes on x86
<cafuego> LiENUS: But is he using the -386 kernel?
<LiENUS> if he were on sparc or powerpc id expect him to be able to google this himself
<IceGuest_7> what does /media/hda1 mean?!
<ALL4N> LiENUS: thanks, will do
<LiENUS> cafuego,  if hes runnign x86 he is
<ALL4N> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> LiENUS: No, he's not.
<LiENUS> cafuego, hes not?
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: that's your first partition on the disk, probably the ntfs one
<cafuego> LiENUS: I have a x86 and use the -generic kernel.
<LiENUS> yes he is cafuego
<IceGuest_7> my options to change it is swap, / , /home, /boot, /usr, /var
<LiENUS> unless he specifically opted to install a diff kernel
<cafuego> LiENUS: ... he is on -generic.
<cafuego> LiENUS: Unless he's on dapper. not edgy.
<LiENUS> cafuego,  why wouldnt he be on dapper?
<cafuego> LiENUS: Coz edgy is current?
<LiENUS> err got those two backwords
<LiENUS> cafuego,  both are current
<Drabo> LiENUS: What server and hostname you using for Gtalk? No idea why this isn't going through all of the suddent.
<Drabo> Sudden, even. Beh, boo, bah. X)
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: don't see any reason to change it. it depends on where you want your ntfs partition mounted, you could perhaps change it to /media/windows or /media/C or /media/ntfs for ex
<midgetg0at> so i was messing around w/ my router. had to add another mac address to the allowed list..so my wifi card went out in edgy. then i couldnt get it back, now it's saying wlan0 doesnt exist. iv'e installed ndiswrapper about 5 times, i've got the windows drivers straight from the driver cd. no matter what i do (very limited knowledge btw) i cant get my wifi card to get picked back up - any ideas?
<cafuego> LiENUS: Either way, if he's on edgy and using the normal kenrel, he's using -generic.
<LiENUS> cafuego,  edgy has -386 installed for me
<AMD-> any one know a way to install tux racer >
<cafuego> LiENUS: -generic here.
<ALL4N> I'm on feisty
<AMD-> i tryed sudo apt-get install tuxracer
<mackinac> lol
<cafuego> ALL4N: aiyee! ;-)
<IceGuest_7> sexcopter, so you're saying that it isn't mounting linux on my ntfs system at all... it's just naming it /media/hd1?
<LiENUS> ALL4N, err why?
<cile> how to install tv tuner card match
<cile> ???
<zyth> So, can I get support for my Ubuntu Satanic Edition here, or is there a special channel for that?
<cafuego> AMD-: ppracer, I think.
<LiENUS> ALL4N, if you dont understand linux well enough to setup a kernel module build why are you running beta software?
<cafuego> zyth: How many goats?
<zyth> cafuego, one per daemon!
<pluto> hello
<cile> how to install tv tuner card match help please
<AMD-> E: Couldn't find package ppracer
<cile> how to install tv tuner card match help please
<cile> how to install tv tuner card match help please
<pluto> can anyone help me w/ installing beryl
<ALL4N> so its generic then?
<mackinac> !repeat | cile
<ubotu> cile: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cafuego> planetpenguin-racer
<imbecile> zyth, hehe i cant find the theme for it :/ how is yours working? i have start/shutdown screens but thats it
<Drabo> Package changed to planetpenguin-racer.
<zyth> pluto, try #ubuntu-effects
<ALL4N> LiENUS: I think feisty is good enough..  no problems so far
<ferguscan> Hi, all.  I'm wanting to install a new keymap and have it accessible in the ubuntu keyboard configuration UI.
<zyth> imbecile, check the thread on the ubuntuforums
<pluto> zyth ?
<pluto> how ?
<ALL4N> LiENUS: except that webcam prob that is
<cafuego> ALL4N: what does `uname -r' say?
<LiENUS> ALL4N, feisty is for testing purposes only...
<zyth> pluto, type /join #Ubuntu-Effects
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: more or less, yeah. it installs linux on another partition, and whereas in windows a different partition would have a new drive letter (D: etc), linux mounts it in a folder within / (usually /mnt/foo or /media/foo)
<ALL4N> 2.6.20-5-386
<ALL4N> testing is what I do  :p
<ferguscan> I'm specifically interested in Programmer's DVORAK.  How can I do thisd?
<cafuego> ALL4N: linux-headers-386 it is, then.
<LiENUS> ALL4N, you should be familiar with linux and programming before using a beta version like feisty
<IceGuest_7> sexcopter, I hope you're right :D my thesis paper is on here :D
<LiENUS> you really should be using edgy
<cafuego> LiENUS knows about Linux, who knew? ;-)
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: Back it up!
<zyth> IceGuest_7, backups are your friend
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: that should be backed up *no matter what*
<ALL4N> LiENUS: feisty is out in another month or so right?
<IceGuest_7> it's on a CD, but that is a week old
<yharrow> apr 19
<LiENUS> ALL4N, they're not even on release candidates yet as far as i know
<IceGuest_7> I guess if something happens I can always make it up over a long night
<LiENUS> besides with feisty you should be in #ubuntu+1
<nxvl> how unstable is feisty?
<Frogzoo> IceGuest_7: dude, USB key
<mackinac> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<LiENUS>  woah
<LiENUS> its not even beta
<LiENUS> its alpha
<LiENUS> that means things are guerenteed to break
<IceGuest_7> huh? USB key?
<Drabo> Only problem I ever had with Feisty was that it couldn't read my first HD's partition table. X(
<LiENUS> alpha means only partially implemented functionality
<midgetg0a1> so yea, not sure what h appened there...but um, ndiswrapper help anyone?
<IceGuest_7> Eh, I'de be loosing history notes too, damn
<kristallpirat> !gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1031 kB, installed size 4784 kB
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: USB key is a good idea, or email it to yourself for a one-off job
<gb__> hii all
<skaro> bah...buncha chickens
<gb__> coming on ubuntu after sometime
<gb__> lol
<kristallpirat> !gnupg2
<ubotu> gnupg2: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.21-0ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 720 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<ALL4N> LiENUS: okay, but there's no way I'm uninstalling my system now.. Its working just the way I want it..  except for the webcam
<LordKeiden> is there a way to limit the size of a directory?
<ALL4N> LiENUS: and the webcam problem was there in edgy also
<IceGuest_7> eh, I'm going to load windows again and backup my data
<IceGuest_7> ugh, I thought I did already
<IceGuest_7> damn
<LiENUS> ALL4N, then ask in #ubuntu+1 this is not the channel for feisty support
<LiENUS> and dont be surprised if no one helps
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: you should be able to back it up in the livecd
<ALL4N> LiENUS: don't be so square, you were able to help me after all, right?
<gb__> IceGuest_7: hi there
<gb__> trying to dual boot sir?
<IceGuest_7> sexcopter, I'm not going to take the chance with my thesis
<LiENUS> ALL4N, ask in #ubuntu+1 for help with feisty this room isnt for help with feisty
<IceGuest_7> gb, yes
<IceGuest_7> :D
<gb__> i have it here too
<gb__> xp/ubuntu
<LiENUS> ALL4N,  for all i know they've changed the package name to anal-bumlove-386
<sexcopter> IceGuest_7: ok, no substitute for being careful
<midgetg0a1> hrm..modprobe ndiswrapper made a bunch of stuff spit up at me
<LiENUS> midgetg0a1, you might not be using a computer then, you might have mistaken a baby for a terminal
<midgetg0a1> it's possible but i've had it for 8 months and havent had to change it once.
<gb__> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ALL4N> LiENUS: sure, but I think most of the things would be the same though..  its not like you know the exact name of all the current packages in edgy either
<LiENUS> ALL4N, actually i do
<ALL4N> LiENUS: serious?
<LiENUS> yes
<LiENUS> its called synaptic
<ALL4N> LiENUS: ALL the packages, by heart?
<ALL4N> LiENUS: lol, I have synaptic in feisty also
<LordKeiden> is there a way to limit the size of a directory?
<LiENUS> ok?
<gb__> lord not that i know off
<gb__> sorry
<LiENUS> LordKeiden,  to what end?
<IceGuest_7> the whole purpose of getting used to linux for me is to get beryl
<gb__> on partitions u can do though
<dongs> "kernel: Out of socket memory" how to fix? my tcp-related sysctls are at http://rafb.net/p/sTGpbd20.html
<IceGuest_7> screw vista!
<LiENUS> LordElph,  theres a couple methods of doing it...
<midgetg0a1> really need a hand w/ this guys, i was in the middle of working and now i'm stuck trying to get back on line w/ the box...
<l2s> hi, i just installed ubuntu 6.10 on a dell 4 processor server, but i used to desktop edition to see what ubuntu is like, can you tell me if desktop 6.10 supports multiprocessor server out of the box
<LordKeiden> right now, all I know is that beagle has a bug that causes it to eat all 20Gb of free disk space, and it does so by growing a single file in the tmp directory.
<LiENUS> l2s, yes
<mackinac> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l2s> yes the desktop version will auto detect 4 processors?
<LordKeiden> I'm thingking that it would be nice to know how to limit any dir on size so that i can chase the problem without needing to reboot every 7 minutes....
<LiENUS> l2s, do cat /proc/cpu
<l2s> k
<LiENUS> err cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LiENUS> itl'l tell you how many cpus
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: connectivity issues?
<LiENUS> itl'l have a listing for each one
<l2s> trying thanks
<l2s> ubuntu did some amazng stuff on install
<midgetg0a1> well..
<midgetg0a1> i got mylaptop back today
<l2s> even recognized a firewire drive attached during install
<LiENUS> you really should reinstall the server version though
<midgetg0a1> and hte nic has a new mac address, so i had to mess w/ the router to allow it
<l2s> you cant run desktop easily as a server?
<LiENUS> the server version is ~400mb with apache php and mysql
<midgetg0a1> which took down my ubuntu box. which is the start of this mess.
<LiENUS> and uses a special kernel optimized for serving
<l2s> i want a gui
<LiENUS> on a server?
<midgetg0a1> somehow, wlan0 disappeared, and i cant seem to get ndiswrapper to see it again.
<LiENUS> why?
<l2s> im learning
<LiENUS> the best place to learn is the command line
<l2s> im not a linux hotshot yet
<l2s> :)
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: does it have to be wlan0?
<ScribbleJ> When debootstrapping a ubuntu install, how do I enable shadow passwords?
<midgetg0a1> i dont care what it is....thats just what it was
<LiENUS> you're wasting ~500mb of space by using desktop install
<LiENUS> plus ~128mb ram
<midgetg0a1> oh man 500mb?
<midgetg0a1> thats like 30c
<Ironman273> I tried getting my Intellimouse to work and now I don't have any mouse.  Can I get some help with keyboard commands?
<LiENUS> cheap server then
<macd> not to mention the ram, cpu, and extra overhead from loaded BS kernel modules.
<LiENUS> last server i bought i think i paid...10$  a gig
<midgetg0a1> bulmer: ideas?
<midgetg0a1> i just did it all again
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<l2s> i did cat /proc/cpu info
<l2s> but all i see it say is processor 0
<midgetg0a1> and when i ran modprobe ndiswrapper i got a ton of "stuff"
<l2s> whats that mean?
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: ideas for which? to change your router?
<midgetg0a1> hah, no, router is solid
<LiENUS> t only said procesor 0?
<LiENUS> nothing else?
<l2s> tons else
<l2s> but not # of processors
<LiENUS> it puts one listing per processor
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: so where do you believe is the problem?
<midgetg0a1> now it's a ubuntu issue....and now when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it just hangs....same w/ ndiswrapper -l. But before i rebooted, it was correctly reporting that i had 2 drivers installed
<l2s> only see one
<l2s> so i guess desktop version doesnt auto do more than 1 proc
<Ironman273> A little help here... :-|
<LiENUS> how many timesm does it give model name?
<macd> l2s, type "uname -a"  what kernel are you running?
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: so where do you believe is the problem?
<l2s> 2.6.15-26-386
<macd> l2s, the 386 kernel does not have SMP support, if your running a coreduo or a dual proc system you need to install the SMP kernel.
<midgetg0a1> somehow linux dropped my wifi dongle when the net went out.
<l2s> model name is only given once
<midgetg0a1> ndiswrapper is just hanging on everything...wont even list drivers....
<gb__> i want XGL :(
<LiENUS> macd,  you sure bout that?
<Flannel> gb__: #ubuntu-effects
<macd> LiENUS, yes.
<l2s> its a quad processor system not dual cores
<gb__> Flannel:  ty
<gb__> Flannel:  long time
<gb__> how r u man?
<macd> l2s, Install the SMP kernel.
<l2s> but its a bit old dell quad xeon 700 mhz
<macd> l2s, Install the SMP kernel.
<l2s> would the server cd install do it automatically
<macd> no.
<Flannel> gb__: doing fine
<LordKeiden> is there a way to limit the size of a directory?
<macd> its a one line command, "sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-smp"
<l2s> ah
<macd> l2s, then you will need to reboot.
<l2s> ok let me reinstall server version and then try that?
<LiENUS> LordElph,  to what ends?
<Flannel> macd, l2s, which version of ubuntu we talking about?
<l2s> 6.10 desktop
<macd> 2.6.15 kernel, so one assumes dapper.
<l2s> just downloaded it yesterday
<macd> err, nvm dapper is 2.6.10?
<LiENUS> nop
<gb__> brb
<LiENUS> dapper is 2.6.15
<LordKeiden> LiENUS, are you asking me to what ends?
<l2s> so i should resintall the server version then apt get the smp kernel?
<Flannel> macd, l2s, dapper doesn't have SMP specific kernels, or at least, not for i386 family.  Just get the kernel for your proc (686), and it'll do SMP automatically
<LiENUS> LordKeiden, whats the reason?
<LordKeiden> right now, all I know is that beagle has a bug that causes it to eat all 20Gb of free disk space, and it does so by growing a single file in the tmp directory.
<LordKeiden> I'm thingking that it would be nice to know how to limit any dir on size so that i can chase the problem without needing to reboot every 7 minutes....
<LiENUS> l2s,  server version supports smp out of the box
<midgetg0a1> hrm..i bet it's because i dont have the common stuff installed...
<l2s> ok let me try that and see how far i get
<macd> Flannel, I thought dapper stil have smp kernel? and edgy weas the first to merge the generic?
<l2s> hope this works :)
<LiENUS> macd,
<l2s> does server version have a gui at all?
<LiENUS> im running dapper server
<Flannel> macd: Edgy phased out proc specific stuff (k7, 686, etc), Dapper phased out -SMP and non
<LiENUS> it detected smp just fine
<macd> ahhh.
<LiENUS> l2s,
* tritium watches the major !enter fest
<LiENUS> !pastebin | l2s
<Flannel> so, anything EXCEPT -386 has SMP (well, assuming your proc supports it)
<ubotu> l2s: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LiENUS> l2s, pastebin your /etc/cpuinfo
<macd> l2s, then after your install you should "sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-686" to get SMP support for your machine.
<l2s> that would be hard from here im on another pc typing to you
<Ironman273> So can anyone help?
<l2s> basically i want a rails box
<Hasrat_USA> ladies and gentlemen, it's my pleasure and honor to announce to you that I have finally been able to replace Gaim with Gyachi Enhanced to chat in Yahoo chat rooms and have access to Voice Chat as well. The journey was rough though. I had to install several packages to solve dependency related issues. Anyone having trouble with finding, installing and using a full-featured yahoo client can contact me and i would love to help him/he
<Hasrat_USA> r out, since i have the complete solution now. :)
<LiENUS> l2s, rails?
<l2s> ubuntu seemed to be what everyone said is best for it
<l2s> ruby on rails
<macd> l2s, I use dapper server for rails. apache2.2/mongrel/capistrano/svn
<midgetg0a1> after i use synaptic to "completely remove" something, should i reboot before i install it again?
<LiENUS> midgetg0a1, only if you're running windows
<Flannel> midgetg0a1: no need, only time you need reboots is to change kernels
<LordKeiden> LiENUS, right now, all I know is that beagle has a bug that causes it to eat all 20Gb of free disk space, and it does so by growing a single file in the tmp directory.
<ardchoille> midgetg0a1: no
<midgetg0a1> yea, so i thought, but it's fixed the ndiswrapper stuff in the past
<LordKeiden> LiENUS, I'm thingking that it would be nice to know how to limit any dir on size so that i can chase the problem without needing to reboot every 7 minutes....
<midgetg0a1> just curious what the thoughts were here
<midgetg0a1> i'll reboot anyway
<l2s> ok macd i will try to do the same, i have all the tutorials to get that stuff installed, im just a bit new to ubuntu, used to osx terminal
<Ironman273> help.  My mouse is sick
<LiENUS> LordKeiden, disable beagle then?
<macd> l2s, I would get ubuntu 6.06 LTS rather than 6.10.
<l2s> whys that
* funStick wants attention
<ardchoille> l2s: 6.06 is much more stable and supported longer
<macd> if this is going ot be your rails server, you want a release that is supported/maintained for longer.
<Ironman273> How do I access the "start" menu with a keyboard?
<ardchoille> Ironman273: ALT+F1 ?
<Flannel> Hasrat_USA: make a wiki page about it, that'd probably be the best way to disseminate the information
<funStick> macd, do you have a cingular 8125?
<LiENUS> l2s,  because 6.06 is supported for 5 years whilst 6.10's support ends in 1.5 months
<l2s> ok i have that cd here
<mtholdenss> translaton_en_us are failing in update..
<macd> funStick, no.
<funStick> strange question i know
<macd> yeah that was from left field, I must say.
<ardchoille> lol
<funStick> k, just making sure you weren't someone i knew
<funStick> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dL1n82eVM6g
<l2s> ok its rebooting now and installing the 6.06 lts version
<LordKeiden> LiENUS, well, that is the immediate solution, but if another app gets hungry, i'd like to curb its appetite while i figure out whats happening. i spent 2 days working in windows cuz i couldnt keep linux up and stable for more than 8 minutes...
<funStick> nobody click that link
<funStick> don't do it
<l2s> thank you guys for the help
<funStick> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dL1n82eVM6g
<funStick> thats the one not to click
<macd> l2s, not a problem, thats what the community is for.
<ardchoille> funStick: Please stop, this is a support channel.
<midgetg0a1> should i install both ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 and ndiswrapper utils-1.8?
<l2s> Basically I need it to do dns, web, db all  in one  incl mail
<l2s> Is there an ubuntu server setup guide you recc for ruby on rails and ubuntu in general?
<LordKeiden> LiENUS, beagle has just brought to light a bit of disaster prevention stratagy I'd like to have.
<mtholdenss> translaton_en_us are failing in update..
<l2s> something for real noobs
<macd> l2s, there is a nice howto on howtoforge the perfect ubuntu server, you should check it out.
<yell0w> !lamp | l2s
<ubotu> l2s: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<l2s> great thanks
<macd> yell0w, he doesnt want a lamp stack, rails + lamp = waste.
<funStick> that is a support link
<yell0w> oh,
<funStick> it has good info
<LiENUS> l2s,  you should move mail and dns to seperate server
<funStick> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dL1n82eVM6g
<yell0w> I thought he said dns, web, mail, all in one
<funStick> there it is again
<tritium> LordKeiden: you might consider additional partitions to avoid taht
<tritium> funStick: stop now
<l2s> yes i know but fornow its easier to use it on this box
<l2s> i have sep windows dns servers etc
<LiENUS> or at least use xen
<l2s> im used to 2k3 and 2kserver
<Ironman273> Can I please get some help troubleshooting my mouse
<l2s> but am converting to the other side now :)
<macd> l2s, linux can play nice with AD ;)
<LordKeiden> tritium, i'm on a lappy, so adding another drive is challenging...  =)
<tritium> LordKeiden: I didn't suggest a second drive
<yell0w> LordKeiden,  there's duck tape you know
<macd> Ironman273, what was your problem again?
<l2s> was pretty impressed with ubuntus installer routines
<midgetg0a1> ok, so now i'm getting "athfmwdl    driver installed, hardware present" and "neta5agu     driver installed, hardware present" but the dongle isnt lighting up :-/ do i have to start ndiswrapper somehow?
<l2s> best ive seen from linux
<l2s> ever
<LordKeiden> yell0w, you say my last lappy?!
<Ironman273> macd: I just finished upgrading to 6.10 and my mouse isn't working
<yell0w> LordKeiden, <LordKeiden> tritium, i'm on a lappy, so adding another drive is challenging...  =
<macd> Ironman273, I assume you have rebooted?
<tritium> !enter > l2s
<yell0w> :P
<Ironman273> A couple times, some of them accidentally
<macd> Ironhand, is this mouse usb or serial?
<macd> or PS2, sorry.
<Ironman273> macd: USB
<macd> Ironman273, have you unplugged it? and plugged it back in?
<LordKeiden> tritium, i did consider that, but that only works if an app eats in the dir on that partition...
<LordKeiden> yell0w, my last lappy had a fair amount of duct tape!  =)
<vanax_> can anybody help me install beryl?
<l2s> macd is this the tutorial you recc: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<midgetg0a1> just did: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ... did a bunch of stuff, but the last thing was "failed to bring up wlan0" - thoughts, ideas, suggestions - anyone??
<macd> l2s, yessir.
<ardchoille> vanax_: /join #ubuntu-effects
<yell0w> LordKeiden, i was just kidding =))
<hwdyki> i just install ubuntu using debootstrap. how do i boot to a graphical login?
<l2s> do you also reccomend using ispconfig?
<macd> l2s, when it gets into setting up apache and whatnot just disregard that and move on ya know? so you can setup your rails enviornment properly.
<ScribbleJ> hwdyki, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" is easiest.
<macd> l2s, I dont like all that extra "jazz"
<LordKeiden> yell0w, good, this is a week old lappy, the wife would kill me!
<ubuntu> hello
<yell0w> LordKeiden, lol, definitely
<l2s> So don't choose the lamp server option?
<vanax> Can anybody help me get beryl working?
<macd> l2s, no.
<macd> vanax join #ubuntu-effects
<Taime1> i have a silly question
<Taime1> i installed a new usplash
<Taime1> but it only works on shutdown
<ScribbleJ> That's not a question.
<Taime1> not when i boot
<Taime1> what the heck?
<midgetg0a1> bah, it's still hanging on loading, which means it's struggling w/ networking or something
<midgetg0a1> '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit .........???
<midgetg0a1> loading screen just jumped to that
<macd> Taime1, you need to remove "quiet" from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<vanax> macd nobody answers in there
<tritium> macd: no, he needs to rebuild his initrd
<macd> vanax, well, you have to wait until someone does.
<Taime1> wow, hoe the heck did you know that?
<ness> hello
<LordKeiden> what is a reasonable max for a tmp dir partition? 1Gb? More?
<funStick> will someone play with me
<cafuego> Taime1: You can do it via 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure <name of the kernel package>'
<tritium> funStick: stay on topic
<midgetg0a1> should i plug in my usb after i install ndiswrapper, the drivers and reboot?
<midgetg0a1> no one cares to lend a hand? :(
<Taime1> see....idid that
<Taime1> but now it only works on shutdown
* funStick is tired of playing with himself
<dynamicreflux> does anyone have the 945GM chipset driver working for intel with beryl on feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wsip-70-183-82-175.dl.dl.cox.net]  by tritium
* funStick was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<yell0w> LordKeiden, one part just for /tmp ? @_@
<macd> Taime1, ahh my mistake as pointed out by tritium , rebuild your initrd "sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img{uname -a}
<Taime1> can i copy and paste that?
<cafuego> Taime1: no.
<macd> minus the "'s sure
<cafuego> Taime1: sudo mkinitramfs -o
<LordKeiden> yell0w, yeah....in an attempt to prevent a repeat of the last 3 days...
<dynamicreflux> does anyone have the 945GM chipset driver working for intel with beryl on feisty?
<macd> you cant embed the uname?
<cafuego>                /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)
* macd slaps self
<Taime1> okay, i am very new
<pyrohotdog1> Can anyone assist in getting an NIS server going...
<cafuego> macd: not with those brackets, no ;-)
<tritium> dynamicreflux: wrong channel.  Ask in #ubuntu+1
<Taime1> i totally missed something here
<Ironman273> macd: I just unplugged it and plugged it back in and am still in the same situation.  Before my upgrade to 6.10 I had installed imwheel
<_84Z00K4_> hey guys big noob here anyone can help me with wireless setings?
<macd> Ironman273, Im not real sure if that did not help, stick around for a while, someone will come along that knows what you need todo.
<_84Z00K4_> cant get my card to run on ubuntu?
<macd> cafuego, see what I get for using tsch ;)
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, what card? in a lappy or desktop?
<macd> tcsh even
<Hasrat_USA> if i downloaded, for say, blahblahblah_0.9.blah.deb in /home/hasrat and later on installed it by typing sudo dpkg -i blahblahblah_0.9.blah.deb, where would the executable and other files go? in which folder?
<_84Z00K4_> desktop a dwl-g520 with atheros chipset
<pyrohotdog1> When I run sudo /usr/lib/yp/ypinit -m I get makefile errors?
<tritium> Hasrat_USA: dpkg -L <packagename> will tell you
<_84Z00K4_> during the instalation the card is recognised and im prompted to enter wep and other information
<Taime1> im sorry...can one of you give me the command for that which i can cut and paste?
<_84Z00K4_> but after the install the card isnt there anymore -_-
<cafuego> Taime1: sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)
<Taime1> thank you so much
<macd> Taime1, sudo mkinitramfs -o  /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)
<macd> heh, pasting blind again.
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, do a google for "atheros wireless ubuntu" . I googled for my wireless on my lappy (broadcom in a presario) and i found the howto in just a few minutes...
<_84Z00K4_> i will try for the 100th time lol
<l2s> one q the live cd isnt the server cd correct
<cile> hello
<l2s> the install interface should be different than the desktop one right?
<Flannel> l2s: correct.  The serverCD is textmode, like the alternate CD
<l2s> ok
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, lol...ok l'll give it a go... do u have network manager installed?
<_84Z00K4_> no, got ubuntu server
<EdibleEgg> anyone got any tips for getting BCM4360 wireless card to work with 6.10(EdgyEft) if you don't have an ethernet connection
<EdibleEgg> Currently dual booting with xp, so i can download stuff through xp
<midgetg0a1> get a thumbdrive?
<cile> help tv tuner card match
<midgetg0a1> nice nice..
<FlickMyBic> wait til your card is supported?
<macd> EdibleEgg, you can download the packages from another machine and burn a CD, then use dpkg to install those.
<midgetg0a1> i'm struggling w/ my own card issues egg...it was working 2 hours ago
<midgetg0a1> for 8 months..
<midgetg0a1> then a no go
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, ok. u said the card disapeared?
<_84Z00K4_> really strange iwconfig doesnt list the card, even tho it was there at install
<_84Z00K4_> yeah
<EdibleEgg> macd, well i need to know how to get all the packages, i actually have a shared FAT32 partition so I can just pass files between that
<macd> EdibleEgg, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<oneyozfest182> hey I need help getting Beryl to stay as my window manager. I right click and choose beryl instead of gnome, my screen flickers a bit, and it stays as gnome
<Flannel> oneyozfest182: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, u using ndiswrapper?
<macd> oneyozfest182, you should ask in #ubuntu-effects
<EdibleEgg> thank you macd
<_84Z00K4_> i dont know, just the fresh install from the server version of ubuntu
<oneyozfest182> I'm a noob I admit, so do I /join #ubuntu-effects?
<Flannel> oneyozfest182: yep
<macd> oneyozfest182, yep
<dynamicreflux> where is the feisty channel
<tritium> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> dynamicreflux: #ubuntu+1
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: what does ip a  shows?
<_84Z00K4_> 1: lo:...
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, I'm no expert, but i would try using ndiswrapper and the windows driver, unless your googleing has pointed you to an open sourced driver, that works.
<midgetg0at> Error for wireless request "Set ESSI" : SET failed on device wlan0 ; no such device.
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: on l0 ?
<_84Z00K4_> as far as iv read its supposed to work of the bat
<midgetg0at> THere is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.pid with pid 134993416
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: only lo ?
<_84Z00K4_> but ppl usually have problem if the have wep enabeled
<_84Z00K4_> as i do
<midgetg0at> SIOCSIFADDR: No such request
<midgetg0at> wlan0: ERROR whilte getting interface flags: No such device
<midgetg0at> thos msgs help anyone?
<_84Z00K4_> tho they all seem to have diff solutions (which dont work for me) and some just dont work
<macd> !pastebin | midgetg0a1   ;)
<ubotu> midgetg0a1   ;): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, then I'll stop trying to help. mine was a major PITA. Yours sounds too easy...
<_84Z00K4_> bulmer yes
<midgetg0at> yea, cant really paste bin at the moment...
<crazy_pat> hi, can anyone help a newb? i require access to a ntfs disk on my system but i dont have the disks menu in system/administration/disks
<gb__> Flannel: u there?
<midgetg0at> my ubuntu box is on my left, my laptop is on my lap
<LordKeiden> _84Z00K4_, I even read that mine didnt work at all in any flavor...
<gb__> i did try all that
<gb__> X wont boot
<midgetg0at> kinda hard w/o a network device working...just asking for a little sympathy :)
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: you have loaded the drivers for your specific wifi card?
<gb__> on dapper here
<midgetg0at> yes
<midgetg0at> only, ndiswrapper -l hangs if i reboot after i load them.
<midgetg0at> not quite sure what that means, but i'm assuming it's not great
<_84Z00K4_> bulmer no
<midgetg0at> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart sees wlan0 but cant start it.
<gb__> any1?
<_84Z00K4_> i assume ubuntu is supposed to do that on its own since it was able to recognise and config my card during install
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: do it anyways
<_84Z00K4_> how do i do that please?
<midgetg0at> hwo do i kill a process if i have the pid?
<midgetg0at> kill xxxx?
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: which chip?
<_84Z00K4_> atheros
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: you need to respond with my nick or else im going to miss it
<midgetg0at> wow, am i just not asking right? 84 comes in and gets help w/ his networking instantly..i'm here for over an hour pleeding...
<_84Z00K4_> bulmer ok sorry
<eL_ZaYa> wep
<gb__> any1 guys?
<gb__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lucifell> midgetg0a1, try kill -9 <pid>
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: i tried to help you earlier, but you were not responding with my nick so i dont know if you were paying attention or not
<hwdyki> how do i rename my ethernet interface?
<cafuego> to what?
<hwdyki> anything.
<cafuego> you can't
<cafuego> well, you could hack the driver
<hwdyki> you can with ifrename.
<cafuego> but i don't see the point
<midgetg0at> bulmer: sorry...heh
<hwdyki> but how do i do it with the interface config file?
<midgetg0at> bulmer: i jsut completely removed all ndis packages, i'm rebooting
<_84Z00K4_> since during the installation ubuntu was "configuring" my ethernet device i assume it must have saved the configuration somewhere, how would i access that?
<cafuego> hwdyki: Oh, from eth1 to eth2 etc, via /etc/iftab
<midgetg0at> bulmer: where do you suggest i start when gnome loads
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: umm..network manager perhaps
<midgetg0at> bulmer: i cant even boot w/ the usb dongle plugged in - it just craps out at the loading screen
<harika> k
<l2s> oh boy - error says host controller processor error something really bad happened
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: does it require to have your usb dongle to boot? why not unplugged it?
<l2s> Strange because desktop installed just fien on teh system
<midgetg0at> well, i just did
<midgetg0at> bulmer: but when it was working, it would start up (lights on) instantly
<harika> kishore
<brianski> hmm
<kishore> harika, ya
<kishore> harika, got it
<harika> okk
<midgetg0at> bulmer: i'm not sure what to do at Devices - Network tools...cards unplugged and drivers arent in ndis...i'm guessing install :)
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: i dont know, get a system boot up first
<kishore> harika, now come there
<l2s> macd any ideas?
<midgetg0at> yea, i'm in now, i have been in.
<brianski> update manager doesn't appear in my notifications area for the past few weeks, despite their being updates available if you run apt-get update ; apt-get --no-act upgrade  - anyone have any ideas on how to fix?
<midgetg0at> bulmer: it just annoys me that i cant boot w/ it
<macd> l2s, the actual error would help
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: you have in your Bios, set to boot from USB?
<l2s> Thats actually what i said, i will go back and get the rest of it now for you.
<midgetg0at> no no, i'm not talking usb thumb drive, my wifi card is a usb dongle
<midgetg0at> i just meant, ubuntu would fire it up as soon as the loading screen came on.
<l2s> May I msg you privately so not to flood teh channel
<_84Z00K4_> here is another funny thing, when i do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, i get a a few werrors like "SET failed on device ath0 ; No such device."
<macd> !pastebin | l2s
<ubotu> l2s: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<midgetg0at> same here _84
<_84Z00K4_> heh
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: you are already booted right? so now time to plug-in your usb wifi
<_84Z00K4_> tho ath0 was there during install
<midgetg0at> bulmer: drivers arent installed
<midgetg0at> bulmer: i had uninstalled ndiswrapper and rebooted
<midgetg0at> i'm reinstalling ndiswrapper and am going to load the drivers.
<macd> midgetg0at, its atheros ?
<Ironman273> What's a good media player?
<midgetg0at> macd: i believe so. that name is soo familiar.
<midgetg0at> i'ts a dlink G-132
<wastedtime> I cant seem to make the xserver work in the live CD. I tried reconfiguring it too.. are there any other solutions.. i have a toshiba p105-s6024
<midgetg0at> heh, drivers are showing installed already even after a full uninstall and reboot.
<macd> midgetg0at, yes its atheros, dont use ndiswrapper, just "sudo modprobe atheros" then plug it in.
<midgetg0at> lovely.....
<midgetg0at> oh..
<Ironman273> Is there a webpage that lists suggestions for different tyeps of applications in Linux?
<midgetg0at> hah, ok, so remove ndiswrapper?
<macd> yes.
<midgetg0at> k, sec.
<macd> Ironman273, http://www.linuxeq.com/
<Ironman273> macd: Thanks
<midgetg0at> macd: FATAL: Module atheros not found.
<_84Z00K4_> im starting to think that linux isnt ready for wifi yet, tried installing this on two diffrent distros over the past week and still no luck
<clearzen> _84Z00K4_:what kind of card?
<midgetg0at> _84..i am having problems now...but this exact card was working for about 8 months up until 3 hours ago.
<midgetg0at> macd: any idea why i get module atheros not found? how to make it found?
<macd> midgetg0at, yeah I gave you the wrong name use ath_pci
<midgetg0at> :)
<_84Z00K4_> dlink wireless, dwl-g520
<bulmer> _84Z00K4_: would you have guessed that lots of these soho routers have linux in them as the kernel?  :)
<midgetg0at> ty
<Ironman273> macd: Any recommendation for a media player? (mostly for music, not videos)
<macd> midgetg0at, or more approriatly ath_usb ;)
<_84Z00K4_> its a fairly common card strange that it isnt plug and play
<midgetg0at> er...which is it?
<midgetg0at> heh
<Prez_> someone running edgy with 2.6.20.1 and ipw3945 wifi?  can't get 3945 drivers compiled
<macd> Ironman273, amaroK is great, rythmbox work nice
<clearzen> _84Z00K4_: have you tried to compile the svn source for the driver?
<midgetg0at> macd: ath_usb was not found, but ath_pci was
<Ironman273> macd: thanks again. sorry being such a pain
<midgetg0at> dongle still has no lights on it.
<l2s> macd - I tried to type most of it I am not pasting from the box that is installing so : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7167/
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i need to purchase a thum scanner
<bulmer> midgetg0at: see if any atheros drivers is in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<macd> l2s, thats a ppweredge, what raid card does it have perc2 or 3?
<krinns> whch model or barnd should i go for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<l2s> 3 i believe
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ttmrichter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<_84Z00K4_> clearzen: no and sorry to say i have no idea what that is, this is my first experience working wifi with linux, so far its been wired and worked on the go
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bh_> How do I tell apt to keep a package and not remove it without using hold ?
<l2s> sorry it is perc 2
<macd> l2s, did it see the volumes when you partitioned?
<midgetg0at> bulmer: not from what i can tell
<midgetg0at> but there is a acx folder
<bh_> anybody ?
<midgetg0at> and one of the tutorials i read said to "blacklist" acx
<l2s> with the desktop cd it saw everything and worked perfectly
<bulmer> midgetg0at: those are texas instrument chips ACX111 kind
<macd> l2s, with the server install, did you get to the partition portion of the install....did it see the disk(s)
<krinns> creative
<midgetg0at> gocha, i dont see anything about atheros though.
<clearzen> _84Z00K4_: What you need is the atheros drivers
<bulmer> midgetg0at: am using ACX right now..so i didnt blacklist it
<krinns> VistaPro
<krinns> Livecame VistaIM
<krinns> Instant Skype
<krinns> LivePro
<krinns> LiveUltra
<krinns> which one works
<_84Z00K4_> clearzen: im checking it out in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/ like bulmer said right now
<l2s> the raid initialized perfectly as well and formatted easily. Now if i let hte machine sit it then started the blue install menu's after it errored and waited a long time. I have not seen the partition menu as of yet
<slap_me> how would i go about changing the partition size of my ubuntu, and giving some more to windows?
<midgetg0at> bulmer: where do i get those drivers?
<macd> l2s, ahhhh, I see now, try rebooting and starting the install over.... if it continues, its possible you have 1. a bad burn (burn slower)
<macd> slap_me, use "gparted"
<slap_me> i tried that once
<slap_me> wouldnt let me for some reason
<bulmer> midgetg0at: i dont know where to get madwifi..maybe you need to google for it
<slap_me> i dropped ubuntu down
<l2s> curious, ok will try
<slap_me> the unalocated space wouldnt let me add to windows
<macd> slap_me, that is how you do it, the exact error you had would be extremely helpful in diagnosing your problem.
<midgetg0at> bulmer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2541597#post2541597 that post look about right - the 1-7?
<slap_me> mm
<slap_me> now i need to go to linux partition
<slap_me> heh
<macd> slap_me, if you have partition magic you can do it from within windows.
<macd> nvm.
<bulmer> midgetg0at: i dont know..can you try dmesg | grep ath
<midgetg0at> bulmer: give me a sec to type that...i've got no copy paste...
<l2s> Reburning now, never seen a bad burn from my powerbook before but will try
<NoEvidenZ> !telnetd
<ubotu> telnetd: The telnet server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-32 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<midgetg0at> [17180106.472000]  ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<midgetg0at> [17180106.520000]  ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2.1)
<midgetg0at> [17190106.524000]  ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2.1)
<NoEvidenZ> !paste | midgetg0at
<ubotu> midgetg0at: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<midgetg0at> heh, i cant paste, see the above message....
<NoEvidenZ> O.o
<midgetg0at> no net on problem = my apologize, and hopefully your understanding
<bulmer> midgetg0at: you key there is the 1st one..it is recognized by your mobo
<midgetg0at> bulmer: ok...so why you think ubuntu isnt doing anything w/ it?
<NoEvidenZ> oh dude.. Wireless. I'm sorry to hear, midgetg0at.
<midgetg0at> it was working for ~8 months
<_84Z00K4_> bmidgetg0at how did you get that output?
<midgetg0at> and just died 3 horus ago when i took down my router.
<bulmer> midgetg0at: it just recognized it, it has not loaded a driver for it
<kski_> can anybody help me install a prism2 usb wireless card?
<midgetg0at> bulmer: ok, so you're suggesting i do?
<bulmer> midgetg0at: to get the usb card to work yes..you need to load the driver for it
<midgetg0at> ok, but i dont know how to do that...
<midgetg0at> before, it just worked w/ ndiswrapper - now you're suggesting i dont use that?
<macd> should there be a #ubuntu-wifi channel ;)
<midgetg0at> yea, no doubt macd
<macd> midgetg0at, does it show in "lspci" ?
<kski_> i get this error message in dmesg, i'm not sure what it means [17179593.808000]  prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.5 Loaded
<bulmer> midgetg0at: am not suggesting you dont use ndiswrapper, am suggesting a driver be loaded :)
<kski_> [17179593.808000]  prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb
<kski_> [17179593.848000]  usbcore: registered new driver prism2_usb
<kski_> [17179594.084000]  ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
<kski_> [17179594.088000]  ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13
<kski_> [17179594.088000]  ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
<kski_> [17179595.024000]  hfa384x_usbctlx_complete_sync: CTLX[1]  error: state(Request failed)
<kski_> [17179595.024000]  hfa384x_drvr_start: cmd_initialize() failed, result=-5
<Madpilot> !paste | kski_
<ubotu> kski_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<midgetg0at>  no
<matty_1> Hey does anyone know how to make my USB hard drive not mount as read only - thanks
<macd> matty_1, is it formatted NTFS ?
<midgetg0at> bulmer: ok...if i reinstall ndiswrapper yet again, care to help me debug that?
<kski_> [17179595.024000]  prism2sta_ifstate: hfa384x_drvr_start() failed,result=-5
<kski_> [17179596.024000]  hfa384x_usbctlx_complete_sync: CTLX[1]  error: state(Request failed)
<kski_> [17179596.024000]  hfa384x_drvr_start: cmd_initialize() failed, result=-5
<kski_> [17179596.024000]  prism2sta_ifstate: hfa384x_drvr_start() failed,result=-5
<Madpilot> matt1__, is it formatted w/ NTFS?
<macd> Madpilot, nice autocomplete got me too ;P
<Madpilot> kski_, do NOT paste more than two or three lines here. No exceptions.
<midgetg0at> should i install ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 or ndiswrapper-utils-1.8.?
<matty_1> hmm, that may be the problem madpilot - if it is should i copy files across then reimage it fat32?
<bulmer> midgetg0at: am a bit rusty on ndiswrapper...hang on, let me think what else i may suggest
<midgetg0at> ok, no worries, much appreciated.
<macd> midgetg0at, man you should be able to just use the kernel atheros drivers, but meh if ndiswrapper works go with it.
<midgetg0at> macd: by use, you mean?
<midgetg0at> modprobe ath_pci?
<Madpilot> matty_1, if it's NTFS, there really isn't a reliable, totally safe way to write to NTFS from Linux. Reformatting it to fat32 might be a good idea.
<midgetg0at> and then just plugging in the card?
<macd> yes
<matty_1> Madpilot: Thanks for your help!
<bulmer> macd: whats the name of those kernel atheros drivers?
<macd> ath_pci and ath_usb
<midgetg0at> ath_usb is not found.
<macd> yeah Im not sure whats up with that, it is on edgy here.
<macd> 2.6.17-11
<midgetg0at> same...
<midgetg0at> well, wtf?!? i'm going nuts over here
<midgetg0at> do i somehow *start* ndiswrapper?
<dan__> type ndiswrapper
<dan__> in terminal to start
<l2s> macd tried 2 burns, am trying one last one but same erros on both disks
<midgetg0at> hrm...that just comes up w/ the options..
<dan__> right....
<dan__> the u have to load the driver
<macd> l2s, man not really sure then tbh, you could post a bug on launchpad ....
<dan__> then*
<midgetg0at> yes, i've done that 12 times
<midgetg0at> :-/
<midgetg0at> but it always hangs when i do ndiswrapper -l after a reboot
<l2s> weird cause its a stock dell 6350
<dan__> do ndiswrapper -l
<dan__> hrrrrm
<dan__> reinstall it
<midgetg0at> heh, i know right ;)
<midgetg0at> thast where the 12 times comes from
<l2s> and 6.10 did just fine with it, 6.06 server doesnt even see the network card
<midgetg0at> i've been reinstalling all night
<dan__> bang ur head on a really hard surface 100xs
<macd> l2s, yeah its right wierd, but they do run different kernels, as well as udev, libtls, and evms differences.
<l2s> i guess will have to run 6.10 desktop as a server then
<midgetg0at> I dont have any hard surfaces where they put me because of this
<l2s> can the desktop version run the smp kernel?
<macd> l2s, get the 6.10 alternate install CD, then install server.
<bulmer> midgetg0at: which brand of usb wifi you have?
<midgetg0at> Dlink DWL-G132
<midgetg0at> and keep in mind - it was working at 11pm..
<midgetg0at> and not just for a minute, i had it working for 8 months.
<macd> has anyone seen and NFS mount not show in 'df' but it is really mounted and able to be accessed?
<l2s> if it allows the smp kernel to run in desktop then id be ok with that
<macd> midgetg0at, nahh you just didnt see your ethernet cable plugged in ;P
<macd> l2s, it sure does.
<midgetg0at> hah, i nkow right...
<l2s> i guess i will go with that then till they fix whatever it is thats broken in 6.06 lts
<midgetg0at> k....so this is what iv'e got
<midgetg0at> ndiswrapper -l
<midgetg0at> athfmwdl     driver installed, hardware present
<macd> l2s, please submit a bug too, so that it can get fixed, http://launchpad.net
<midgetg0at> neta5agu    driver installe,d hadrware present
<midgetg0at> but no lights on the dongle...no net activity...
<l2s> ok will do
<l2s> im happy to let them use the server itself to see if that would be of help
<macd> make sure and include the exact error message, and when you get 6.10 installed get the output of "lspci" and include that
<midgetg0at> modprobe ndiswrapper issued no errors
<NoEviden2> Oh awesome..
<bulmer> midgetg0at: what does iwconfig tells you now?
<midgetg0at> lists about 6 things, all say no wireless extensions. below them
<midgetg0at> and no mention of the previously existing wlan0
<Ironman273> What the hell do I do with a "tarball"?
<NoEvidenZ> Ironman273: You untar it.
<midgetg0at> or you can throw it over the castle wall.
<Ironman273> NoEvidenZ: OK, but to where?
<NoEvidenZ> Ironman273: try tar xvvf <filename>
<christopher> how can I get the total size of all the files in a directory (and all subdirectories) via command line?
<Flannel> !compile | Ironman273
<ubotu> Ironman273: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kidbuntu> how do i change rpm package to deb?
<bulmer> midgetg0at: you need to use ndiswrapper -a   to specify the device id..
<Flannel> kidbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<JaccoH> kidbuntu .. alien
<Ironman273> Flannel: Thanks
<pirothezero> !alien | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bulmer> christopher: maybe you look into du -h
<midgetg0at> bulmer: ndiswrapper doesnt have a d option - at least mine doesnt
<midgetg0at> bulmer: also, where do i find this device id?
<bulmer> midgetg0at: its "ndiswrapper -a"
<midgetg0at> wow, i'm brain dead
<midgetg0at> it does have d
<pirothezero> kidbuntu: in other words sudo apt-get install alien then do alien -i filename.rpm
<christopher> thanks bulmer
<midgetg0at> bulmer: ok, so um, how do i find my devid?
<kidbuntu> ok thanks everyone
<bulmer> midgetg0at: lsusb ?
<midgetg0at> dlink corp :)
<midgetg0at> ok, so: ndiswrapper -d 2001:3a03
<bulmer> midgetg0at: you ever visited the ndiswrapper web site? it list all these chips and options
<bulmer> for the command
<midgetg0at> ok, so this is what i just did..
<Blacken> Question: I've got a project on which I want to use an Ubuntu-based distro (well, two, actually--the primary one right now making a dedicated Internet terminal for a library near campus). I need to be able to lock down GNOME or KDE to the point where the only application that WILL run is Firefox, and will remain on at all times. Can anyone point me in the right direction to begin this?
<midgetg0at> ndiswrapper -d 2001:3a03 athfmwdl
<midgetg0at> and i got
<midgetg0at> Driver 'athfmwdl' is used for '2001-3a03'
<midgetg0at> should i do the same for hte other driver iv'e got loaded in there?
<eric> does anyone here know anythng about Linux Mint?? (ubuntu derivative)
<Ironman273> Why would I get a message that "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"?
<kidbuntu> pirothezero: after doing that, where did the file go?
<Blacken> Ironman273: Check your $path for gcc.
<Flannel> Ironman273: you don't have build-essential installed
<eric> does anyone here know anythng about Linux Mint?? (ubuntu derivative)
<pirothezero> kidbuntu: it auto installs the package as if it was in the reposistory pretty much
<NoEvidenZ> Ironman273: apt-get install build-essential
<bulmer> midgetg0at: now look at the end of /var/log/messages  ..does it mention anything about your ath card?
<kraut> moin
<pirothezero> so you should be able to use the command in cli to start the application
<midgetg0at> bulmer: what is "SIOCIFADDR: No sugh device" about?
<midgetg0at> sec..
<Blacken> !repeat | eric
<ubotu> eric: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NoEvidenZ> !patience
<kidbuntu> pirothezero: you mean to say that, like i "sudo apt-get install" the package?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> Blacken: theres some Kiosk howtos around.  Uh, but I can't seem to find any of the ones I was thinking of.
<bulmer> midgetg0at: cant recall..but it seems it has no ip address
<Flannel> Blacken: but, that's probably the keyword you're looking for, kiosk, that is
<midgetg0at> bulmer: i see a lot of "reset high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 9" for the past hour.
<Blacken> Flannel: Ah! Of course. None too bright at 3AM. Thank you. :)
<kidbuntu> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Flannel> Blacken: I'd check the ubuntu forums, since the wiki doesn't seem to have anything
<midgetg0at> bulmer: it doesnt have any lights on either.
<bulmer> midgetg0at:  "SIOCIFADDR: No sugh device"  on the log file?
<kidbuntu> pirothezero: is there a seperate package that i could download for 6.10, or is it already installed?
<Blacken> Flannel: Yeah, I posted there regarding my other project (which is my business one; this one's a community-service project with a bunch of old junker PCs I have lying around). Thank you for your help. :)
<Ironman273> So apparently installing something like Brasero is a serious undertaking?
<midgetg0at> bulmer: no, no mention of siocifaddr
<midgetg0at> only mention of ath_ is when i pasted you that stuff earlier.
<bulmer> midgetg0at: you have your own AP to connect to?
* Blacken plans to make these run as kiosks off of customized Linux liveCDs.
<midgetg0at> bulmer: ap?
<midgetg0at> oh right
<midgetg0at> yea, i do
<midgetg0at> i'm on the wifi w/ this notebook right now.
<Flannel> Blacken: you have the howto regarding liveCD customization, right?
<bulmer> midgetg0at: now if you launch your network-manager, does it recognize your wifi card now?
<Blacken> Flannel: Not offhand; I was tempted to actually just roll my own (I've done it before). There's a howto for it?
<midgetg0at> by network manager you mean? i ahve "networking" and "network tools" in the admin menu
<bulmer> Blacken: umm DSL or damn small linux maybe something you can look into also
<Flannel> Blacken: er, if it's a liveCD, does kiosk really matter?  I guess to stop people from running other programs... You could always just literally not have anything else on the liveCD
<Flannel> Blacken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<Blacken> Flannel: Problem is, you can still drop to tty and do all sorts of things I don't want them to do.
<Blacken> These are librarians--by which I mean stereotypical Aunt Tillies.
<Flannel> Blacken: like what?
<macd> Blacken, you could also just install X and modify firefox so that it only runs in fullscreen mode i.e. without the toolbar
<Flannel> Blacken: create a user?  I guess mount the harddrive.  But... not if they didn't have HDDs
<macd> I believe you can also use the settings to "remoave" certain items from the menus
<Blacken> macd: Hmm, there's an idea. I hadn't thought of that...
<Mena> Hi, any one uses superkaramba
<Blacken> Mena: #kubuntu
<Mena> Blacken, ok
<Ironman273> Why would I get this error when I "./configure"? checking for python >= 2.3... okay
<Ironman273> checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<Ironman273> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Flannel> Blacken: If it is a liveCD, and you're looknig to create your own, I'd just tweak it all-- remove TTYs, uninstall almost everything, etc
* Blacken isn't sure how well straight X would work with his other project (I'm doing this as a practice run for something business-related), but that'd definitely work for this...
* Blacken nods at Flannel. I can't see it being too hard...
<midgetg0a1> bak - sorry, took of mac id filtering on my router even though it shouldnt be a problem.
<midgetg0a1> i've got the network monitor icon in one of my panels...
<AzMoo> Hey, does anybody know how I can connect to a pptp vpn connection?
<midgetg0a1> when i right clck on it, connection is "wlan0" status is "error"
<macd> AzMoo, there are several VPN clients for linux
<midgetg0a1> and i click configure and it complains: The interface does not exist
<AzMoo> macd, I noticed. Can you recommend any?
<macd> AzMoo, network-manager-pptp is a nice gui.
<midgetg0a1> bulmer: what is "modprobe ndiswrapper" supposed to do?
<AzMoo> macd, cheers.
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: loads the module into the kernel
<AzMoo> midgetg0a1, load the ndiswrapper module into your kernel
<mau> hey guys.  any ideas on how to get an optical sound port to work?
<mau> analog works
<mau> no luck with digital:(
<midgetg0a1> AzMoo: is a reboot not then a good idea?
<Blacken> Hmm. For this sort of thing, I have to think xfce might actually be smarter than GNOME...
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: you try   ifup wlan0  yet?
<bulmer> or wlan1 if its named wlan1
<macd> mau, you should be able to use alsaconf and select the spdif output.
<pirothezero> anyone here using blockhosts?
<midgetg0a1> no i havent, i was rebooting for the fun of it
<mau> macd, i'm looking at a fiber channel... not spidif
<midgetg0a1> and it's hanging at load again becuase i had the usb wifi dongle plugged in...man, this was never a problem.
<midgetg0a1> i ahve to alt+ctrl+del to get past the hanging...
<macd> fiber channel sound?
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: after you have loaded ndiswrapper, you have to make it permanent, otherwise you need to reload at next boot
<macd> optical cable?
<mau> but I assume alsaconf is a terminal command?
<midgetg0a1> but shouldnt it be perm from 4 hours ago when it was working? and i did see it in "that" file listed last
<midgetg0a1> cant remember the name of the file
<macd> mau, your trying to use the optical output?
<mau> yep
<l2s> oh well 6.10 desktop is installing
<macd> mau, that is spdif ;)
<Kenny> hey can ne help me out?
<NoEvidenZ> !rlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rlogin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> mau, and yes, alsaconf is console.
<NoEvidenZ> !login
<midgetg0a1> bulmer: ifup wlan0 w/ it plugged in right...
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<l2s> disappointing the dell would not install server easily
<NoEvidenZ> !logind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: what happened?
<mau> macd, ha... thanks.. I used to seeing units with both a spdif (looks like rca) and optical (fiber channel)
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone know anything about setting up a remote login?
<midgetg0a1> nothing yet, had to reboot - it hung on boot w/ dongle plugged in, then gave a GDM error...
<mau> is it one in the same in pc world?
<midgetg0a1> in desktop now, sec
<macd> mau, yeah the RCa looking one is called coaxial digital, optical is spdif
<Blacken> NoEvidenZ: How do you mean?
<Blacken> NoEvidenZ: Graphical, shell...?
<mau> got it.. thanks
<NoEvidenZ> Blacken: Graphical
<Blacken> NoEvidenZ: Easy way or hard way?
<Blacken> (Hard way is better, easy way is quicker.)
<mau> macd, so how do I use the command?  I'm pretty new to console
<NoEvidenZ> Blacken: Easy please? =] 
<macd> NoEvidenZ, xdcmp is most likely the easiest one
<midgetg0a1> bulmer: haha, un oh..i think this might clue you in
<macd> mau, in console type "alsaconf"
<midgetg0a1> "ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied"
<Blacken> NoEvidenZ: xdcmp is the absolute easiest, but if you want something *good*, google for "freenx"
<Blacken> It's in the seveas repos.
<macd> midgetg0a1, sudo ;P
<mau> hmm...
<Kenny> HELP!!!!!!!!!
<mau> command not found
<midgetg0a1> d'oh
<macd> mau, sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<midgetg0a1> was hoping it was some crazy permis problem
<midgetg0a1> now i feel dopey......sec.
<mau> :(  looks like i'm missing the repository
<macd> mau, disregard that, let me find the package that includes that
<midgetg0a1> error while getting interface flags: no such device (x)
<NoEvidenZ> Blacken: I want to be able to login from school to my Ubuntu box at home. Would I use xdcmp for that?
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: thats why i prefer to have a sudo su -  but many here is reluctant to give you that power :(
<midgetg0a1> bind socket to interface: no such device
<midgetg0a1> Failed to bring up wlan-
<midgetg0a1> well, wlan0
<macd> mau, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils-gui (then you should have the guified version)
<mau> macd, that you so much for the helping hand
<AzMoo> macd, how do I use that gui? I can't find it anywhere :\
<mau> E: Type 'repository' is not known on line 39 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<mau> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Fracture> is feisty likely to support lvm with the desktop cd ?
<macd> AzMoo, its called network-manager, it should be in the menu under internet
<AzMoo> macd, got it. Had to add it myself. Thanks.
<macd> AzMoo, yeah sometimes things get intsalled but dont showup, at least you know to use the mnenu editor
<midgetg0a2> bah, that was weird...
<AzMoo> macd, heh, but now it doesn't work :\
<midgetg0a2> bulmer: any more ideas?
<Xblaster> ciao ragazzi!
<MatrixMon> Can someone help me with vmware?
<macd> AzMoo, does it give you an error?
<midgetg0a2> heh, and now htat i rebooted...ndiswrapper -l will hang for ever.
<Blacken> NoEvidenZ: Look at freenx; it'll do it better.
<macd> MatrixMon, what problem are you having, and vmware or vmware-player?
<Xblaster> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Kenny> u guys suck
<MatrixMon> I believe vmware
<Kenny> all i want is a lil help
<AzMoo> macd, Yep, "Failed to execute child process 'nm-vpn-properties' (no such file or directory)"
<Blacken> Kenny: Why don't you try asking questions instead of just screaming "HELP!!!!!!"?
<MatrixMon> I just need to know how to load windows on it
<macd> MatrixMon, what problem are you having?
<midgetg0a2> bulmer: did i scare you off?
<macd> ohhh, MatrixMon google "vmware windows <version here> install"
<bulmer> midgetg0a1: read the ndiswrapper web page specifically the area for your gl132
<Kenny> ok sorry i didnt know if i was connected at 1st lol. duz anyone know how to install a linksys wmp45g?
<bulmer> am off to bed
<macd> MatrixMon, in a nutshell, use qemu to create a vmware image of your windows then "install" windows.
<midgetg0a2> oh, they have it listed?? wt-arsh...
<midgetg0a2> alright thanks bulmer..
<MatrixMon> When I try to enter the windows disc path to vmware It doesn't give me an .exe
<MatrixMon> Oh
<Blacken> Kenny: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/28.html
<macd> MatrixMon, youll need to rip your windows CD to an iso, then use qemu to make a vmdk (vmware image) then install from that.
* Blacken feels vaguely dirty, building a Linux LiveCD in Windows...
<MatrixMon> Oh
<macd> MatrixMon, and ignore the messages about the floppy drive.
<Kenny> blacken: thx
<SoulChild> Hey Guys
<macd> MatrixMon, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275  that should help, its for vmware-player but it will work fine for vmware workstation.
<skar> hi, i've got a asus p5b mb, feisty's 2.6.20-6generic kernel detects the jmicron ide, onbard gige rtl8168 lan etc correctly, but dapper didn't work, does the 2.6.17-10.33 kernel in edgy detect this h/w correctly?
<SoulChild> i have no window network folder in Network-Servers any ideas please ?
<MatrixMon> Thanks Mac
<Blacken> MatrixMon: I've had nothing but hell with VMWare Workstation. You may want to give VMWare Server a look; 'tis free.
<macd> skar, what specifically did dapper not detect?
<macd> Blacken, second that.
<Frogzoo> !hardware | skar
<ubotu> skar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<skar> macd: the on board realtek 8168 gige lan card and the jmicron ide controller
<Blacken> macd: VMWare Workstation is wonderful under Windows. Leaner than Server. Under Linux, it's a turd. :/
<macd> Blacken, Im lucky enough to have hardware that supports virtualization, so Xen was a go for me ;)
<Blacken> My box could support virtualization, but that would involve hideous amounts of DOING THINGS.
* Blacken not big on doing things.
<macd> hahah
<Frogzoo> Blacken: vmplayer works fine
<macd> Xen can be a nightmare, but my company makes its living off of xen sooo Im sort of an expert
<Blacken> Frogzoo: Little hard to make your own images that way. ;)
<MatrixMon> If it doesn't work I'll take a look at Server
<SoulChild> guys i do not see my windows network although smbfs is installed
<MatrixMon> Macd: Do I have to burn it as an iso?
<macd> MatrixMon, once you have a vmware image, you can use vmware player with little trouble at all
<skar> Frogzoo: no mention of p5b in motherboard's supported, sob sob :((
<macd> MatrixMon, no just rip your CD to an ISO, read that link I gave you, it takes about 15 minutes for the entire process.
* Blacken gave up on trying to virtualize under Linux a long time ago, though. It works, but virtualizing Windows is kinda pointless. If I need to do Windows development, I might as well just be IN Windows.
<macd> Blacken, indeed, but server consolidation
<Blacken> macd: Oh, aye, definitely on that score.
<macd> Blacken, of course vmware fusion on OSX iss the hholy grail.
* Blacken is virtualizing Linux under Windows ATM just to build this liveCD.
<skar> Frogzoo: hmm i tried booting with the 2.6.20-6generic kernel installed by feisty's alpha livecd and a dapper partition as base, and it gets stuck at detecting USB stuff etc
<Blacken> I am extremely anti-OSX, so we shall differ on that one. :)
<macd> hehe
<macd> by principle orr just anti Jobbs ?
<Peps> Hi, a friend is offering me a system with a "Intel Core 2 Duo processor E6300". Will that run ubuntu?
<Blacken> Peps: Most likely.
<macd> Peps, yes, yes it will.
<Peps> do I have to worry about the mobo?
<Blacken> Peps: Likely not.
<macd> Peps, most likely, no
<Peps> and will it utilize the 2 processors?
<Blacken> Peps: Yes.
<Peps> sounds great. is 1G ram enough?
<Blacken> Peps: Yes.
<Blacken> macd: I'm not a fan of Jobs, but I dislike OS X for other reasons. Not a fan of the GUI by any means, and as someone who likes BSD quite a bit, the limited returns by Apple to the community make me a bit unhappy.
* Blacken runs Beryl with 1G RAM on his laptop, so normal GNOME should be more than fine.
<macd> Blacken, I share the upstream view wwith you on that one.
<Peps> will I need to run the 64 bit kernel or will it run the 32 as well?
<macd> Peps, I would run the 32bit
<Frogzoo> Blacken: easyvmx.com
<Blacken> Peps: The 32-bit kernel will run fine, and I'd recommend it over the 64-bit any day.
<Peps> why, if I may ask?
<Blacken> Frogzoo: Oooo. Didn't know about that one.
<macd> although a 64bit system can run 32bit apps, but it takes some work, and is definetly not for linux newbs
<Blacken> Peps: It tends to be easier, especially when running binary applications.
<macd> Frogzoo, Blacken, virtualbox is another good one.
<Frogzoo> Blacken: it's not pretty, but it works
<Blacken> macd: I looked at virtualbox, and promptly looked away when it gave the "user must be in 'vboxusers' group" *when I was in the group already*.
<macd> of course with kernel 2.6.20, KVM is pretty nice
<Peps> so it is the same as a simple 32 bit pentium, right?
<macd> Peps, in terms of compatibility yes
<hwdyki> is 6.10 edgy?
* Blacken doesn't like when his computer gives him lip. :(
<Blacken> hwdyki: Yes.
<hwdyki> thx.
<Peps> sounds good. thanks. I will come back what I learn what is the mobo
<Frogzoo> Blacken: if you need to setup interesting networking, the vmplayer in the repos doesn't have the vmplayer-config.pl you need - in that case look at the d/l from vmware
<Blacken> Frogzoo: I'm just using a binary of Server from vmware.
<funpop> is there a place where i can see _when_ xorg 7.2 will hit the feisty repos ?
* Blacken is under Windows ATM anyway.
<Blacken> funpop: Your nearest dartboard. ;-)
<macd> I think the vmware site has some jibberish about hacking vmware player to be vmware workstation and garbage about "no amount of script hacking can overcome the differences" <-- garbage.
<macd> Blacken, you should be ashamed ;)
<Blacken> macd: I am not a purist. ;)
<macd> Blacken, indeed, every OS has its place.
* Blacken uses .NET, even! *gasp, gasp*
<macd> the fanboys should learn that
<JaccoH> why the freak would you want to hack the player if vmware server is free?
<macd> JaccoH, b/c you can?
<mau> how do i open my sources.list file as a read/write?
<Blacken> JaccoH: The Server is a little bit overblown for just making and running one virtual machine.
<Blacken> mau: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<macd> mau, sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<macd> +s even
<mau> thank you guys
<JaccoH> yes .. ok .. well .. perhaps i look at this from a business point of view too much :) perhaps at home i would
<funpop> is there a feisty channel ?
<Blacken> I use .NET in order to write Mono code. So my perfidy can be forgiven.
<macd> JaccoH, yes at work where budgetary concerns are nil ;)
<Blacken> funpop: #ubuntu+1
<funpop> thanks
<JaccoH> but if you plan to do illegal stuff.. just download workstation from torrent :)(
<drfoz> what is the better app gtkpod or yamipod?
<Blacken> JaccoH: Illegal is relative.
<macd> I think torrenting it would be worse than hacking it
<JaccoH> crap
<macd> drfoz, I prefer gtkpod
<Blacken> drfoz: I liked yamipod when I had an iPod. It wasn't bad.
<mau> macd, what is nano?
<mau> for future referance
<macd> mau, a texteditor.
<drfoz> ah
<Blacken> mau: man is your friend.
<drfoz> mixed
<JaccoH> speaking of illegal stuff.. any1 of you running mac os x on its regular PC?
<macd> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<mau> blacken, man?
<macd> JaccoH, I smell cop!
<macd> j/k
<JaccoH> cop? hehe no more like a convession
* Blacken hammered away at Darwin for a while.
<macd> mau, when in doubt type "man <commandhere> to find out what it is
<JaccoH> <=- guilty
<mau> macd, oooh... thanks
<Blacken> mau: man is your help system. Learning to use it before asking for help here will make you a Real Winner.
<macd> JaccoH, I myself didnt see the need I own several macs, ppc/intel
<JaccoH> yes i dont own any ..but i have a nice core2duo PC.. works 100% :)
<JaccoH> well occasionally it wont shutdown
<Blacken> OS X disturbs me from a programming standpoint, just because it's a Frankenstein.
<macd> JaccoH, yes Ive heard of varrying levels of success
<Blacken> It's BSD! It's Mach! It's BSD! It's Mach!
<macd> Blacken, monolithic kernels scare me
<JaccoH> blacken ..its neither
<pradeepvglughyd> how do i change system font in Ubuntu
* Blacken loves his monolithic kernels.
<Blacken> But then again, I love my ridiculously elephantine C monstrosities.
<JaccoH> blacken.. you sound like linuz
<JaccoH> i think the hurd project is interesting
<macd> Blacken, you must have mixed views of novell/suse too for that reason, the "not giving back upstream"
<Blacken> macd: Mixed views? I have no mixed views on Novell and SuSE.
<Blacken> I thank them for Mono, and now they can DIE IN A FIRE.
<macd> haha
<macd> they may with loosing samba.
<Blacken> Losing? Nah.
<pukiii> is mono still alive?
<macd> and that deal with the devil.
<Blacken> People make way more of a deal of GPL3 than it really is.
<Blacken> pukiii: Yeah, and it's just about at full compatibility with .NET 2.0. It's pretty gravy.
<JaccoH> you guy are serious fanatics dudes :)
<macd> Blacken, true, but when the samba main man leaves over it, thats a pretty big deal to me, from a ethics standpoint
<Blacken> I'm not a fanatic. I'm typing this on XP! :p
<Blacken> macd: Ethics? Business?
<macd> ethics not business
<NoEvidenZ> .Net// =[
<JaccoH> blacken.. looser :D .. should have been vista dude
<macd> I leave my ethics at the door everyday I step into my office ;)
<Madpilot> Blacken, macd, everyone else - programming & politics can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<JaccoH> .. ok
* Blacken zoom.
<macd> ...and the channel goes dead.
<NoEvidenZ> Sorry, Madpilot
<macd> sorry indeed as well
<SoulChild> guys do i need samba to enter a window network or do i only need smbfs ???
<NoEvidenZ> GOt carried away. We're all very passionate.
<mau> macd, got my spdif to work... you rock
<macd> SoulChild, smbfs will allow you to mount a samba share in linux.
<macd> mau, cool, glad to hear it.
<SoulChild> macd: thanks ok
<midgetg0a2> hrm...ndiswrapper question....using: ndiswrapper -d 2001:3a03 NetA5AGU.inf ...and i'm getting "Driver NetA5AGU.inf' is not installed properly!
<midgetg0a2> how do i "bring up" my wlan?
<mau> haha... ok, does anybody know why fullscreen in VLC goes beyond the bounderies of my screen?
<mau> i can't see about 1/4 of the picture
<gb__> guys
<gb__> Flannel:  u there?
<gb__> can i show u the error log?
<Frogzoo> !wifi | midgetg0a2
<ubotu> midgetg0a2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<midgetg0a2> hey guys, i have an error..
<midgetg0a2> depmod -a generates:
<gb__> Frogzoo:  hi
<gb__> can u help with berly?
<midgetg0a2> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.17.11-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied.
<gb__> beryl*
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: smbs to connect to shares on windows servers, samba for windows clients to access an ubuntu server
<SoulChild> Frogzoo: okay thank you
<SoulChild> Frogzoo: but i have no windows Network folder in Network CLients
<midgetg0a2> um, depmod -a is issuing an error after installing a driver via ndiswrapper - ideas guys?
<macd> midgetg0a2, "sudo" ;P
<gb__> no1 :(
<midgetg0a2> i know its late :(
<midgetg0a2> wow...
<midgetg0a2> i'm retarded this "early"
<gb__> anyone working on beryl?
<gb__> dapper?
<Frogzoo> gb__: #ubuntu-effects for beryl
<gb__> ty
<midgetg0a2> hrm, i see a lot of "Rejecting I/O to dead device"
<midgetg0a2> in dmsg
<drfoz> anyone know why gaim shows me as bein offline all the time to "outsiders" when im not?
<CokeNCode> hey, good morning guys, how do I make firestarter (or any program for that matter) start automatically when I boot up?
<midgetg0a2> um, how do i reload ndiswrapper?
<SoulChild> do i need any entries in fsab so i see windows servers ???
<midgetg0a2> heh, anyone helping still around?
<midgetg0a2> cant get device qualifier: operation not permitted
<midgetg0a2> cant get debug description: orperation not permitted
<midgetg0a2> cannot read device status, operation not permitted (1)
<midgetg0a2> thats for my dlink wifi
<pavs> I want to download all the ebooks from this site http://www.packet-surge.com/ebooks/  with "wget" command if I use wget -r it downloads the the whole site, what command should i use?
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: yes use fstab, see man smbmount for passing options
<SoulChild> what must be in fstab so i see windows networks ???
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: do you want netbios support? then you need nmbd
<jojek> join #poland
<jojek> join #poland
<SoulChild> Frogzoo: whatis netbios for ?
<jojek> exit
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: it's what windows uses to match pc names to ips
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: not necessary if you use dns or use ips
<SoulChild> Frogzoo: i have dns
<jeff22> where can I get a copy of gnome-ppp
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: well you don't need to see the windows network, you just need to be able to connect to a share
<SoulChild> frogzoo : well i can't ... tried to type the IP but then nothing happen and i have to force the window to quit
<SoulChild> but from the windows pc i can see my ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !samba | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Blacken> What's the memory footprint of a basic xfce system?
<enigma> im trying to install automatix2 and get this error                Depends: python-vte but it is not going to be installed
<Blacken> (without running software)
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: also samba.org
<DinkyDogg> hi
<enigma> hello
<mdl178> SoulChild: resolving netbios names: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<DinkyDogg> i'm kinda new to ubuntu, and im' having problems installing it on my desktop
<SoulChild> mdl178: thanks
<DinkyDogg> installed it on my laptop no problem
<DinkyDogg> it hangs when i try to boot from the liveCD
<posingaspopular> DinkyDogg: whats the specific issue. hang where?
<DinkyDogg> if i turn off the quiet splash,
<DinkyDogg> it gives this error:
<DinkyDogg> run_program: /sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<DinkyDogg> i've looked online, and it seems i'm not the only one with this problem
<DinkyDogg> but i haven't found a solution
<DinkyDogg> from what i've seen online, it might be a problem with my SATA RAID drivers
<DinkyDogg> i have two IDE hard drives in a RAID 0
<DinkyDogg> any help would be great, because it looks like i'm not gonna be able to install ubuntu on my desktop :-|
<Frogzoo> DinkyDogg: try adding 'acpi=off' to the kernel boot line in grub - hit F6 from the menu
<Blacken> Anyone know the new Mono build's compatibility with 6.06?
<jeff22> where can I get a copy of gnome-ppp
<mc__> Hello! My xserver refuses to start, i always have to  chmod /dev/null to 666 first,how can i do this permanently? At the moment i have to do it at every reboot
<DinkyDogg> frogzoo: i just tried that, same thing
<DinkyDogg> same error
<fredl> hi guys, I appear to be having some problems with dbconfig-common. Whenever a package I try to install uses dbconfig-common and asks some questions about the database, it comes with error messages. I've manually changed the root password on mysql, Do I need to tell dbconfig-common about this somewhere?
<fredl> (some examples of where it goes wrong are when trying to install postfix-policyd, mythtv, torrentflux, etc)
<PwcrLinux> who called me?
<Frogzoo> DinkyDogg: k, try 'pci=nommconf'
<KaOS-bEat> Hi all
<tracy> can anyone tell me where I may select my language? i keep getting notices in french..
<ardchoille> tracy: System/Administration/Language Support ?
<DinkyDogg> frogzoo: tried that, same thing
<Frogzoo> tracy: system -> administration -> language support
<tracy> yeah, went to that, just wanted to make sure thats what would fix the problem
<KaOS-bEat> is it normal that I have the varlock varrun  devshm and lrm filesystems mounted, and each using 3.9Gb while my root filesystem is at 100% use?
<KaOS-bEat> using Feisty 7.04
<jojek> mam malutki problem z ubuntu ... pomoze ktos ?
<jojek> #poland
<jojek> join #poland
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: nope, root hitting 100% is not good for anything
<SoulChild> AAAHHHH i am going crazy
<jojek> join #poland
<ardchoille> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<KaOS-bEat> Frogzoo: I know... so can I change the size of all those pseudo tmpfs
<mc__> Hello! My xserver refuses to start, i always have to  chmod /dev/null to 666 first,how can i do this permanently? At the moment i have to do it at every reboot
<dynamicreflux> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: something's gone berzerk, is there a large process eating that memory?
<KaOS-bEat> 3.9 * 4  = almost 16GB while these filesystem contain no more then 200kb or something luke that
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: varlock varrun should be like 1/2k
<KaOS-bEat> I'm 3Dmodelling, using 8GB om RAm is quite normal opn this machine
<KaOS-bEat> varrun                3.9G  260K  3.9G   1% /var/run
<mc__> how i can permanently set permissions in /dev? im on edgy
<KaOS-bEat> but where can i tweak the size of /var/run and friends?
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: so 1% - not 4 gig
<KaOS-bEat> yes, but the size is 3.9Gb so isn't it eating all that space for nothing?
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: tmpfs filesystems only consume memory when they need it
<KaOS-bEat> aaah
<KaOS-bEat> ok
<LMNT_OX> i need help putting a smc file into gimp
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: just don't try to burn a cd while you're 3d modelling
<KaOS-bEat> so my root filesystem will not grow when I shrink /var/run
<LMNT_OX> sorry scm
<KaOS-bEat> ok thanks
<dmex> hello
<KaOS-bEat> so if      /dev/sda2              28G   26G  232M 100% /
<MyGhetek> im on my windows machine now, how can i search the applications available via apt-get on my ubuntu machine at aork?
<MyGhetek> *work
<pukiii> O_o
<pukiii> do you have 28GB ram?
<MyGhetek> i dont have ssh on it, is there a way to search the ubuntu universe from here online?
<KaOS-bEat> i should delete some file on my root-filesystem... (which just conains a base install, and just keeps growing for some reason)
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: yeah, that's bad karma
<ardchoille> MyGhetek: I just open synaptic and do it there
<OrTigaS> help... help...help.... i need someboby
<OrTigaS> :)
<MyGhetek> but i am on a windows machien now
<KaOS-bEat> i don't get it
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: du -sk /* | sort -n
<OrTigaS> which plugin to make streaming video works?
<OrTigaS> mine not works
<MyGhetek> ok then... could somebody who is running ubuntu now please check the universe for easyh10?
<MyGhetek> please?
<ardchoille> MyGhetek: http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<dmex> OrTigaS: check here for codecs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ardchoille> MyGhetek: Edgy? Dapper?
<Madpilot> !info easyh10
<ubotu> easyh10: Utility to manage the iRiver H10 music player. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-1 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Madpilot> MyGhetek, ^^^
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thanks
<KaOS-bEat> Frogzoo: that's a nice one...
<MyGhetek> ardchoille: you are so awesome
<OrTigaS> dmex i already read... but cant understand
<ardchoille> MyGhetek: Madpilot gets the credit for that one :)
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: du -skx /* | sort -n   might do better
<MyGhetek> Madpilot: props!
<Madpilot> ardchoille, na, the bot can take the credit ;)
<MyGhetek> haha
<ardchoille> hehe
<fredl> how come dbconfig-common doesn't seem to run on Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> 80% of helping here is knowing how to poke the bot
<Frogzoo> !poke
<CheshireViking> !botsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Yum!
<LMNT_OX> how do i find the GIMP/SCRIPTS folder????
<n2diy> !Yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<soho> !xcb
<ubotu> xcb: Pigeon holes for your cut and paste selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-4 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ardchoille> LMNT_OX: ~/.gimp-2.2/scripts ?
<KaOS-bEat> ok
<KaOS-bEat> Frogzoo: I have a problem
<LMNT_OX> its not exist
<Frogzoo> LMNT_OX: ~/.gimp-2.2/scripts
<soho> !ubuntu
<LMNT_OX> in the terminal?
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: I know, your root fs is full
<KaOS-bEat> my homedir:     21G     /home/kasper
<soho> !linspire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linspire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> So for what the bot DOESN'T seem to know, why dbconfig-common doesn't seem to work properly on Ubuntu, could somebody please help me figure out why it doesn't work?
<Madpilot> ubotu, msgthebot | soho
<ubotu> soho: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<elkbuntu> !investigate
<KaOS-bEat> but when I du -h /home/kasper I get 91Mb
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: use the -x flag to restrict du to just the one fs
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: well you're only using 91Meg out of the 21Gig
<LMNT_OX> ok how do i save a scm file that is on my desktop into that directory
<fredl> I have uninstalled/reinstalled dbconfig-common on Edgy, uninstalled/reinstalled packages that use it, and I can't get it to create databases properly.
<LMNT_OX> Frogzoo
<KaOS-bEat> but there is a file I cannot readout... it's using 21Gb
<Madpilot> LMNT_OX, you're using the terminal? try "mv ~/Desktop/thing.scm ~/.gimp-2.2/scripts"
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: called?
<LMNT_OX> ok lemme try
<fredl> *sigh*
<KaOS-bEat> i don't know... if I ask "du -skxh /home/* | sort -n"  it says /home/kasper = 21G
<fredl> where's the Ubuntu channel where  you can ask questions other than how to move a file?
<LMNT_OX> whats the graphical way???
<CheshireViking> fredl, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<KaOS-bEat> if i ask "du -skxh /home/kasper/* | sort -n" it doesn't get bigger that 91M
<n2diy> fredl #ubuntu-offtopic
<fredl> it's not offtopic, it's about UBUNTU
<Madpilot> LMNT_OX, in Gnome's file manager, press Ctrl+H to show you the hidden folders
<KaOS-bEat> can I search for files bigger then lets say 15Gb
<Madpilot> fredl, right here. Don't ask to ask, just ask...
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: du -sk /home/kasper/.* | sort -n
<fredl> I asked and nobody answers.
<n2diy> fredl, here
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: did you delete a 21gig file in nautilus?
<KaOS-bEat> 19297752        /home/kasper/.blender
<KaOS-bEat> that will be the one
<Frogzoo> there ya go
<n2diy> oh well.
<KaOS-bEat> a tmp-file left from blender
<fredl> I'm trying to install torrentflux. torrentflux depends on dbconfig-common. dbconfig-common *appears* broken.
<Madpilot> fredl, try again in a while, then - no response generally means nobody has an answer for you.
<file_not_found> hello, newb need help. how to change language (what is the alt+shift paralel of windows in ubuntu)?
<z9999> Having difficulty playing a Quicktime Video using VLC player in Ubuntu 6.06, The video has many short, thin, vertical lines. Anyone able to help with this?
<Frogzoo> file_not_found: system -> administration -> language
<KaOS-bEat> Frogzoo: or a whole directory filled with crashed temp-files
<KaOS-bEat> ok
<KaOS-bEat> thanks!
<fredl> Madpilot, dbconfig-common gets used in a ton of packages in Ubuntu, how can it be that nobody here can answer a question about it when it *appears* to be broken?
<Frogzoo> KaOS-bEat: yw
<KaOS-bEat> I love blender btw, and ubuntu
<Madpilot> fredl, because most of this crowd is composed of desktop users, probably.
<file_not_found> forgzoo: 10x, it downloads something...
<unop-> hello. when i want to burn an .iso file in doesn't work. i wanted to create a file image with CD/DVD Creator but when i'm copy the file and click 'write to disc' it'll open a dialog with 'from image' and 'file' and when i hit from image i don't get nothing
<funpop> what is blender used for ?
<soho> hello, what is this problem with xine: RealAudio Cooker (ffmpeg) (cook) unable to play audio-format?
<funpop> unop which prog ?
<fredl> Madpilot, well, that's why I asked if there's an Ubuntu channel where I can ask question that are of a slightly higher level than how to move a file.
<Madpilot> unop-, just right-click the actual ISO file, select "burn to disc" - no need to use the cd/dvd creator
<Frogzoo> soho: you need the restricted codecs
<Frogzoo> !codecs | soho
<ubotu> soho: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop-> Madpilot: ok, let me try.
<soho> Frogzoo; thanks
<CheshireViking> fredl, you're probably in the right place here, just nobody around at this time has an answer, I'd just try again later
<file_not_found> <Frogzoo> it installed something, now what ??
<LMNT_OX> ok cant find the scripts folder frogzoo :(
<n2diy> fredl, try #ubuntu-classroom
<fredl> classroom??
<unop-> Madpilot: works, thanks
<Madpilot> unop, np
<rickard_> Morning.
<dmex> hello I need some help fixing a probelm with apt...I have allready posted a forum topic at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367982 but no-one seems to be able to help
<fredl> why #ubuntu-classroom??
<soho> if i compile xine from svn which location of the win32-codecs should i compile in (/usr/lib/win32 or /usr/lib/codecs)?
<elw0od> hi all
<tolmo> hi elw0od
* fredl considers moving back to Debian
<fredl> this is starting to get irritating.
<elw0od> i am confused about one thing...
<CheshireViking> fredl,maybe there's a more appropriate channel listed on this webpage http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-358393.html
<OrTigaS> DZRH
<Madpilot> fredl, -classroom because it's quieter, and better for more in-depth help sometimes.
<file_not_found> noob need help.... how to change the language i"m writing (what the alt+shift keys are in ubuntu) ??
<elw0od> i read about xgl and compiz support with ati drivers also proprietary but i heard that it's not supported....where is truth?
<Madpilot> elw0od, try #ubuntu-xgl
<tolmo> elw0od, it's out there, it's out there somwhere.
<elw0od> tolmo, yes never it's in me :)
<LMNT_OX> grrrrrrrrrrr
<elw0od> Madpilot,  thanks
<tolmo> elw0od, lol
<fredl> Madpilot, I'm on #ubuntu-server but nobody there is talking at all, nor on #ubuntu-classroom
<LMNT_OX> i am trying to put this stupid file into my gimp scripts folder but i cannot locate the folder
<elw0od> LMNT_OX,  in your home i suppose... something like .gimp2
<Madpilot> fredl, you might want to try ubuntuforums.org's server forum, if -server is dead and nobody here is up to speed on server issues
<dmex> anyone?
<tolmo> dmex, what what?
<CheshireViking> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Madpilot> LMNT_OX, /.gimp-2.2/scripts in your home folder
<fredl> Madpilot, but there's 932 people sitting here... *sigh* I relate to that post that CheshireViking pasted...
<l2s> what is the update command to install a kernel in ubuntu 6.10 that supports multiple processors
<Milos> somebody here ?
<fredl> particularly the "Oh you, yes you, looking just joking, I know it is a volunteer based society here. :lolflag:" comment.
<l2s> sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<l2s> is that correct?
<Milos> Hello people.. i need some informations.. who owns the bot: ubotu ?
<Milos> a
<LMNT_OX> all that is in my home folder is desktop, and examples
<fredl> listen, I know most people here are very kind and trying to help...
<Madpilot> fredl, no, there's about 30 active, and roughly 900 idlers... sad but true.
<n2diy> l2s: that is very close
<fredl> I help out myself most of the times I'm here...
<l2s> whats wrong with it
<Milos> Hello people.. i need some informations.. who owns the bot: ubotu ?
<Madpilot> LMNT_OX, you need to go View->Show Hidden Files to see .gimp-2.2
<fredl> but the few times I come here and need help myself, lately I have hardly been able to get *anybody* to respond somewhat meaningfully.
<Madpilot> Milos, Seveas does
<elw0od> omg i forgot it...
<LMNT_OX> aha genius
<LMNT_OX> thanks
<elw0od> hi  ubotu , i still love you
<n2diy> l2s: the cpu family isn't included,, like PPC , or X86
<tolmo> bbl :)
<Milos> Hello people.. i need some informations.. who owns the bot: ubotu ?
<file_not_found> help plz !!!
<CheshireViking> fredl, i'd help if i could, but i've got no experience of what your problem listed - i've only been using ubuntu for 6 months so i'll still class myself as a newbie for a long time yet
<Milos> Seveas: are you here ?
<file_not_found> noob need help.... how to change the language i"m writing (what the alt+shift keys are in ubuntu) ??
<Milos> so people.. can somebody help me to i PUT scripts in my eggdrop like scripts for ubotu a ?
<fredl> CheshireViking, I'm not upset with you or any of the kind people on here that are trying to help.
<fredl> don't get me wrong.
<Madpilot> Milos, Seveas has been idle over 12hrs, so he's likely not here
<l2s> can anyone tell if security.ubuntu,com is offline
<Milos> Madpilot: another ppl can help me a ?
<l2s> I cant seem to grab any updates from the servers
<dmex> anyone else able to help me out since tolmo just left? theres a description at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367982
<n2diy> file_not_found: check out system-preferences-keyboard
<CheshireViking> fredl, i wasn't getting you wrong, i've been in that position of being frustrated when nobody is around who can answer or help - only thing i can suggest is trying later in the day - maybe when the US timezone starts waking up - normally seems to be a lot more people able to help later in the day (i'm uk based)
<jo_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dmex> guess me and fredl are in the same boat
<SoulChild> This shit is driving me crazy, on live cd my windows network is visible are there any files needed except samba-common and sambaclient to see the windows network in Places->Serers???? PLEASE HELP
<fredl> dmex, I'm trying not to get irritated about it too much, I know most people here really try to be helpfull...
<n2diy> ! language | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fredl> Seveas, you there?
<file_not_found> any1 knows what the shortcut to change the keyboard layout (language) ?
<n2diy> file_not_found: check out system-preferences-keyboard
<hwdyki> how do i install wine and mplayer?
<dmex> hwdyki apt-get install wine
<jo_> hoi, having trouble with mount of volumes: the name of it is not being displayed, just label.. when inserting new dvd, no automount.. no autostart... this problem came with the installation of the new kernel 2.6.20 on ubuntu edgy, anyboddy knows a hint?
<dmex> it shoudl allready be installed though
<n2diy> hwdyki: with system-admin-synaptic
<ardchoille> dmex: Why should it already be installed?
<file_not_found> n2die, 10x !!!
<dmex> ardchoille It was allready installed for me
<n2diy> file_not_found: ? ;)
<hwdyki> it's not in the repository.
<ardchoille> dmex: Did you use automatix?
<ardchoille> !wine > hwdyki
<ardchoille> !mplayer > hwdyki
<dmex> no
<dmex> ?
<ardchoille> dmex: wine doesn't ship with Dapper and I doubt it ships with Edgy.
<hwdyki> does ubuntu enforce a free-only policy like debian?
<n2diy> hwdyki: it is encouraged
<dmex> ardchoille I downloaded 6.10 and it was allready installed, I ran wine <path> and it ran some programs?
<ardchoille> dmex: I didn't know Edgy shipped with wine.
<hwdyki> so are programs like skype available from apt repositories?
<ardchoille> Does Edgy ship with wine?
<ikonia_> no
<n2diy> hwdyki: probably, but, if your using Synaptic, you'll have to enable the Universe Repos.
<dmex> ardchoille you wouldnt be able to help me out with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367982
<ardchoille> dmex: Wine is in universe for Edgy, I really think you or a script installed it.
<dmex> ardchoille hmm im not sure then
<ikonia_> wine is in the repo - but it doesn't ship with it
<dmex> ardchoille if I have to reinstall I will find out
<hwdyki> how do i enable universe repos by editing sources.list?
<ardchoille> dmex: Those permissions are indeed weird
<ardchoille> dmex: What are your permissions on /var/lib ?
<n2diy> hwdyki: are you running X?
<hwdyki> i would be, but it's still installing.
<hwdyki> currently in debootstrap chroot.
<n2diy> hwdyki: are you talking to me?
<hwdyki> yeah.
<dmex> ardchoille is there any way to reset the permissions
<ikonia_> dmex chmod
<n2diy> hwdyki: then use my nick in your responses so I know that!
<hwdyki> n2diy: ok.
<n2diy> hwdyki: thank you! :)
<dmex> chmod says operation not permitted
<n2diy> hwdyki: Can't do much now will you are installing, good luck.
<hwdyki> n2diy: i have shell access.
<n2diy> hwdyki: I'd let the install do it's thing. No need to confuse it.
<midgetg0a2> anyone on at this wee morning hour?
<hwdyki> n2diy: what's the url for the universe repos?
<dmex> running (/var/lib/apt chmod 644 *) lists and periodic get error (operation not supported)
<n2diy> hwdyki: Ya don't need the URLs, go to system-admin-synaptic, and enable them.
<Quilby> anyone here?
<Quilby> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bouter> !phpmailer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmailer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> Quilby I thoughts !ops was only for emergencies
<Quilby> oh
<Quilby> i just wanted to see who was here
<ikonia_> which operators - or who in general
<n2diy> He typied oops, not ops.
<ikonia_> n2diy no he didn't he typed !ops
<ikonia_> <Quilby> !ops
<Quilby> let me ask my question
<n2diy> ikonia, yes he did? ?
<Quilby> when 7.04 comes out will I be able to upgrade to it from 6.06 (LTS)? (Without dling the cd...)
<l2s> ssh is disabled in 6.10 desktop by default?
<CheshireViking> !upgrade
<ikonia_> n2diy sorry, I thought you where saying he said he was saying!oops
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bouter> can someone give me some rooms where I can ask information about phpmailer?
<ikonia_> Quilby you upgrade LTS to next LTS - not LTS to next none -lts
<ikonia_> bouter the phpmailer support list
<Quilby> why?
<ikonia_> Quilby because thats the official release plan
<bouter> ikonia_ and where can I find that
<ikonia_> Quilby you CAN upgrade to a none LTS version
<Quilby> but I can right?
<Quilby> oh
<n2diy> ikonia, I think that was what I was saying, but now I'm not sure?
<ikonia_> bouter the phpmailer site
<Quilby> ok thanks
<ikonia_> n2diy ahh I was just correcting you, he didn't say !oops he did actually call for ops with !ops
<Quilby> bye
<bouter> ikonia_ I cant find any support pages on that site
<ikonia_> bouter try asking the php groups
<n2diy> ikonia, Ok, lets find a hard drive to trash! ;)
<ikonia_> n2diy ha ha ha
<bouter> ikonia_ thanks
<n2diy> ikonia, :)
<dmex> ikonia My apt files, lists and periodic have very wierd permssions that prevent me from using apt, chmod under root is unable to reset these files (opperation not supported) is there some eay i can get the permissions of these files reset?
<ikonia_> dmex you need to find out why you can't chmod them - thats the real issue
<dmex> ikonia any sugestions?
<elw0od> why my hda partiions now are all recognized as sda?
<n2diy> dmex: how are you saving them? Moving them t to a usb deviice?
<ikonia_> dmex do ls -la /var/$path_to_the_problem and stick it in a pastebin
<ikonia_> elw0od have you just upgraded by any chance
<elw0od> what means?
<dmex> n2diy the files are installed on the hdd I was suing apt them somehow they got corupted
<ikonia_> elw0od have you just upgraded ubuntu
<soho> somebody using oxine here?
<n2diy> dmex: roger that, standig by.
<n2diy> standing
<elw0od> ikonia, i have just upgraded from edy to feisty
<ikonia_> elw0od there you go then - thats why
<dmex> s--x---rw- 34 1935736866 2004075939 33619980 1971-01-26 05:05 lists
<dmex> srw-r-s--x 34 3316580386    2278826 17694744 2026-01-23 21:11 periodic
<elw0od> ikonia, but is it an error?
<dmex> thats the problem
<ikonia_> elw0od no
<n2diy> :/
<ikonia_> dmex ughhhh what did you do to get that
<dmex> your command ls -la /var/lib/apt
<ikonia_> I mean what did you do to set those permissions
<dmex> i didnt set them like this
<elw0od> even if a have pata disk?
<n2diy> ! pata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l2s> is 6.10 stable
<elw0od> old parallel ata i mean
<dmex> ikonia apt stoped working yesterday and i have been unable to solve the problem because of these permissions
<dmex> ikkonia I cant reset these permisssons either I recieve a error (operation not supported)
<n2diy> l2s: not in my opinion
<elw0od> ikonia, it's normal even if i haven't any scsi disk?
<xororand> is there a special reason for the separate ip in /etc/hosts that ubuntu uses for the hostname? i.e. 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.1.1 $myhostname
<ikonia_> elw0od yes its normal, and if you read the fesity docs you'll understand why
<ikonia_> rather than just blindly upgrading
<elw0od> ikonia, ok i will rtfm :)
<soho> somebody using oxine here?
<Enselic``> 'apt-get install' has TAB-completion. How can I make 'alias agi='apt-get install' also have TAB completion?
<dmex> n2diy Do you have any ideas on how to solve this?
<soho> i get this error with oxine: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<soho> Major opcode of failed request:  42 (X_SetInputFocus)
<soho>   Serial number of failed request:  123
<soho>   Current serial number in output stream:  128
<soho> and then it didn't start
<soho> any ideas?
<n2diy> dmex: how are you saving them? Moving them t to a usb deviice?
<Enselic``> !paste | soho
<ubotu> soho: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dmex> n2diy they are on my hdd im not moving them anywhere
<n2diy> dmex: ok, no, I don't know how to solve your problem.
<dmex> n2diy Is there someone I can contact relating to this issue? or just try the dev mailing list?
<n2diy> dmex: the mailing lists, forums, or maybe a bug report?
<dmex> n2diy I have a topic on the forum, no one else knows either
<dmex> n2diy I guess this is some type of bug
<n2diy> dmex: bummer.
<n2diy> ! bugs | dmex
<ubotu> dmex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<_Freedom0_> Hello
<n2diy> dmex: good job, if  it is a bug, your help out.
<n2diy> help - helped
<dmex> n2diy I want to show you this again, just to show how weird it is
<dmex> root@j-laptop:/var/lib/apt# ls -la /var/lib/apt
<dmex> total 17006616
<dmex> drwxr-xr-x  4 root       root           4096 2007-02-23 15:58 .
<dmex> drwxr-xr-x 43 root       root           4096 2007-02-23 06:54 ..
<dmex> -rw-r--r--  1 root       root           1716 2007-02-23 06:55 extended_states
<dmex> s--x---rw- 34 1935736866 2004075939 33619980 1971-01-26 05:05 lists
<dmex> srw-r-s--x 34 3316580386    2278826 17694744 2026-01-23 21:11 periodic
<_Freedom0_> I need someone to help me with my usb modem (ZXDSL852) as my ubuntu edgy doesnt support it
<elkbuntu> !paste | dmex
<ubotu> dmex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> dmex: Ok, I don't understand the last two lines beginning with s?
<dmex> Sorry elkbuntu
<dmex> n2diy Im am as lost as you are I have never seen it before
<berent> does someone script in cshell
<berent> any groups here
<_Freedom0_> I need someone to help me with my usb modem (ZXDSL852) as my ubuntu edgy doesnt support it
<elkbuntu> _Freedom0_, it is a bit quiet here at the moment, you might get more luck asking the ubuntu-users mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<n2diy> dmex: Roger that. I'd google on linux permissions and try and figure out what those S'es are?
<_Freedom0_> ok elkbuntu thanks:)
<dmex> n2diy I have done a few searches but I cant tell what they are
<dmex> n2diy I Should just reinstall but that bug might still be there?
<l2s> Anyone know what cms howtoforge is running?
<n2diy> dmex:
<n2diy> dmex: If it is a test box, sure reinstall. If you have data you don't want to loose, don't.
<nikolassoo_> hej mam pytanie
<berent> does someone script in cshell
<berent> any place to ask for c shell
<berent> scripting
<nikolassoo_> jest ktos z polski
<n2diy> ! po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muthafukka> Im using UBUNTU live CD right now,  everytime I try to mount hard drives so I can access them, I get a message saying " unable to mount selected volume, error device is not removable, error could not execute pmount"... can anyone help me out with this one ?
<muthafukka> thanks
<dmex> n2diy its a shame and anoying
<nikolassoo_> potrzebuje pomocy z rt61
<n2diy> dmex: yes, and  so is my memory, what is the original problem?
<berent> ubotu help me on c shell script
<dmex> n2diy the permissions on /var/lib/apt lists and periodic
<dmex> nydiy that srw-r-s--x 34 little S problem
<yakumo> any idea, why, icant hear any sound on any of the ff amarok, xmms,  xine, etc.. i check my master sound if it is mute but its not, i try to log on to my windows to check if my sound card is working properly and it did... what happen on to my ubuntu any idea :)
<_Freedom0_> elkubuntu
<_Freedom0_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/listinfo/ubuntu-users is not found
<ardchoille> !bot | berent
<ubotu> berent: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<berent> haaaaaaaaa
<berent> i am unable to open gnome volume manager on edgy
<n2diy> dmex: roger that, good luck, it is 0537 here, and I need  some sack time.
<_Freedom0_> elkbuntu https://lists.ubuntu.com/listinfo/ubuntu-users is not found
<berent> it says gstreamer plugins not there or device not found
<berent> but it was working till i upgraded to dapper
<deadeyes> hi can someone help me with vnc?
<elkbuntu> _Freedom0_, second, i was typing from memory
<deadeyes> I get always a message telling me "Authentication Failure"
<deadeyes> and after a few times "Too many authentication failures"
<elkbuntu> _Freedom0_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<deadeyes> I tried google but did not found alot about it
<elkbuntu> _Freedom0_, https://lists.ubuntu.com will have a slew of other lists that may also interest you
<berent> anyone here
<berent> ??/
<dmex> n2diy thanks for the help have a good one (y
<n2diy> dmex: nada
<_Freedom0_> ok thanks elkbuntu
<supersonik> me podria hechar alguien una mano a montar un servidor web
<supersonik> quen o sea con xampp
<supersonik> que ayer estuve con el y a mi jefe le ha dicho no se quien que xampp
<supersonik> no es seguro o no se que
<supersonik> y tengo que hacerlo a mano
<supersonik> con apache 2 , etc , etc
<CheshireViking> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<supersonik> yeah sorry
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Is there a list of mailing lists other than that link?
<elwood_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, not that i am aware of, but i believe there are list archivers that pay attention to some of them.
<ardchoille> Does anything weird show for anyone else in the search box on http://www.ubuntu.com/ when it first loads?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, 'search' in a language other than english?
<Zaggynl> ardchoille, yes!
<jason1> hi everyone
<Zaggynl> 'lo
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, if it is this to which you refer, then it is a known bug. the site is getting a makeover anyway, so i wouldnt fret about it too much.
<jason1> after rebooting following a d-u to feisty, I get kernel panic :'(   block(0,0) unrecognized.
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Ah, ok, looks like russian ATM
<Imsdle> i have setup samba and shared two folders.. but when i go to access (from an xp laptop) i get a login screen.. i have put in my username password but can't log in
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, wouldnt surprise me. i think i had spanish one day
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: hahaha
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, others have said french, italian, etc
<ubox> hey
<ubox> hey all
<elkbuntu> !ask | hi ubox
<ubotu> hi ubox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubox> yea yea..i know just testing somthing here
<aleksander>  
<elkbuntu> !ru | aleksander
<ubotu> aleksander:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<v_> hi. i'm trying to use libpam-opie w/ gdm. is there anything special i have to do besides edit /etc/pam.d/gdm?
<deadeyes> Someone can help me? I always get "Authentication Failure"... my password is 7 chars and I tried it multiple times...
<deadeyes> anyone has an ideo?
<deadeyes> *idea
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Searching for more lists simply refers back to that list page you posted, so I guess that is the main list.
<elkbuntu> deadeyes, auth failure trying to do what?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, all the public lists, yeah
<deadeyes> logging in with VNC
<aleksander> 
<deadeyes> it asks me for password and then it always tells it is wrong
<aleksander>     
<v_> gdm prompts me w/ the challenge and i give it the response generated by opiekey, but authentication fails
<v_> not sure what's going wrong
<deadeyes> elkbuntu, logging in with VNC
<elkbuntu> deadeyes, i've never done it myself. sorry :(
<deadeyes> :) np
<v_> having trouble finding anything helpful on google
<v_> bleh
<v_> or the ubuntu forums
<Lattyware> Hey all, Does anyone know how TwinVeiw and Triple Monitors are handled?
<narutosan> but why??!!
<kenthomson> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kenthomson> !twinview | Lattyware
<ubotu> Lattyware: please see above
<tomix> has anyone worked out away to sync a mobile with a google calendar through evolution
<kenthomson> :)
<kenthomson> tomix, are the ones who have not worked suppose to respond? ;0
<tomix> I can sync using an evolution calendar but seems to cough up when it comes to google calendar
<timbobsteve> hi all
<sephy> how do I change directory to the one beffore I am in
<tomix> sorry a way
<deadeyes> cd -
<sephy> I am in /home/sephy
<sephy> I want to get to /home
<deadeyes> Sephiroth, cd -
<timbobsteve> sephy: type "cd ~"
<Lattyware> Fair enough, two or more.
<tomix> sure it must be possible and have tried checking make and offline copy
<chavo> sephy, cd ..
<v_> cd ..
<kenthomson> I need to do this: I am in /home/ken/pictures and i want to copy all the images begining with 0034* that may be lying in all the subfolder within /home/ken/pictures like ~/pictures/wallpapers or ~/pictures/others/ or ~/pictures/misc, i want to copy all of those to /home/ken/demo/, can someone please help
<timbobsteve> can someone clear something up for me... if my internal DNS server cannot find the required listing, how do I make it pass the request on to my gateway (so the gateway can pass it on to my ISPs DNS server) ???
<exs> I have a daughter who enjoys maths. She would like a maths tutor program and currently I'm using ubuntu edgy.
<kenthomson> exs search for "maths" in synaptic
<timbobsteve> kenthomson: try typing "cp /home/ken/*/0034* /home/ken/demo/ -v"
<coNP> timbobsteve: what kind of gateway do you have?
<v_> kenthomson: do you want to preserve subdirectories?
<timbobsteve> coNP: a D-Link DSL2+ router...
<_FreeDom00_> !seen eisen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen eisen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> v_, know i want all the pictures to be picked from all the subdirectories in ~/pictures and to be dumped together (without subdirectories) to ~/demo/
<coNP> _FreeDom00_: I guess you should msg nickserv if you want know something about eisen
<kenthomson> v_, i meant NO
<coNP> timbobsteve: then set the DNS server to the gateway
<v_> kenthomson: find /home/ken/pictures -iname "0034*
<v_> oops
<timbobsteve> kenthomson: what I said before will do what you want "cp /home/ken/pictures/*/0034* ~/demo -v"
<coNP> timbobsteve: i.e. let it resolve the names the way it wants to
<kenthomson> timbobsteve, what is the -v for?
<kenthomson> v_, i am trying to copy
<timbobsteve> kenthomson: so it tells you what it is/isn't moving
<coNP> kenthomson: -v is for verbose output
<kenthomson> ok
<v_> kenthomson: find /home/ken/pictures -iname "0034*" -exec cp -a {} /home/ken/demo/ \;
<timbobsteve> coNP: how do you mean "the way it wants to" ?
<v_> kenthomson: yea i know i hit enter by accident
<kenthomson> timbobsteve, but what if there is a pic in two subdirectories below ~/pictures in say ~/pictures/1/2/3/0034_demoPic, ? How will that be copied
<v_> kenthomson: mine will work if there are multiple subdirectory levels
<kenthomson> v_, will all the pictures, in any number of sub-directories down the line..
<kenthomson> v_, i was going to say that :)
<coNP> timbobsteve: maybe, it was too much :)
<timbobsteve> kenthomson: use v_'s method... it will do that
<timbobsteve> coNP: I don't follow ?
<kenthomson> v_, could you please take the time to explain a little bit of what you have written?
<coNP> timbobsteve: sorry I think it was not really important
<timbobsteve> coNP: np...
<v_> use the find command to search in directory /home/ken/pictures for files beginning with 0034 and then execute the command copy each file found to /home/ken/demo
<v_> cp -a = preserve permissions/ownership in case you're doing it as root or something
<kenthomson> v_, that means i can use " find /home/ken/pictures -iname "0034*"  " seperately and it would give me the same output as "   find /home/ken/pictures -| grep 0034* "??
<mwe> hey I seem to have some kind of weird DNS problem. I can browse but irc and apt can't resolve names.
<v_> kenthomson: yea
<kenthomson> v_, ok thanks
<mwe> would could be causing that?
<kenthomson> v_, and may i know why there are empty curly braces after cp -a {}
<v_> kenthomson: iname means case insensitive, which really doesn't matter here since we're searching for numbes, but i tend to use it as default
<v_> {} represents $filename
<nikolassoo> hej jest ktos z polski
<kenthomson> v_, than why is it empty? and what is the "$" in "$filename"?
<v_> oh
<v_> i was just using $filename as an expression
<mwe> aptitude update says 'could not resolve archive.ubuntu.com' ?
<kenthomson> v_, {} = filename so than why is it empty in your command? Shouldn't it be filled with something?
<kenthomson> mwe, can you open any website?
<mwe> ping archive.ubuntu.com works though
<kenthomson> mwe, are you on ADSL?
<mwe> kenthomson: yes
<mwe> kenthomson: and yes
<kenthomson> mwe, which of my question is yes
<kenthomson> ok
<v_> kenthomson: with exec in find, {} represents each/or all files
<null1357> hello. one question. i am having problems with configuring pppoe on edgy. after running pppoeconf, i am able to connect with pon dsl-provider, i get a ip address from my isp's dhcp, but there is no traffic. when i try to ping anything, i get an error. i am using wireless 802.11b, i connect through an d-link AP acting as a wireless client
<mwe> kenthomson: ping archive.ubuntu.com works as well
<CheshireViking> how can I mount a windows server directory? presumably I create a mount point, but I'm lost after that
<mwe> kenthomson: it's kinda odd
<mwe> kenthomson: firefox works but not irc and apt
<ashridah> hey all. is it possible to disable the annoying UUID stuff ubuntu keeps going on with? it keeps fiddling with itself, and trying to boot from the wrong drive
<kenthomson> mwe, i dont think i can help you in that case
<v_> i gotta go
<v_> later
<Anubi1> can someone tell me how to install a program from a "bin" file ?
<null1357> hello. one question. i am having problems with configuring pppoe on edgy. after running pppoeconf, i am able to connect with pon dsl-provider, i get a ip address from my isp's dhcp, but there is no traffic. when i try to ping anything, i get an error. i am using wireless 802.11b, i connect through an d-link AP acting as a wireless client
<mwe> Anubi1: chmod +x file.bin then ./file.bin
<kenthomson> !wireless | null1357
<ubotu> null1357: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<null1357> thank you. i'll go through it
<Anubi1> 10x mwe
<kenthomson> Can someone be kind enough to paste the command that v_ gave me above? i got disconnected
<BrianG> <v_> kenthomson: with exec in find, {} represents each/or all files
<BrianG> oh waithaha
<kenthomson> BrianG, theres a big long command
<BrianG> hang on
<kenthomson> BrianG, maybe it is something like; find /home/ken/pictures ... iname=...-exec cp -a {} /home/ken/demo
<BrianG> <v_> kenthomson: find /home/ken/pictures -iname "0034*" -exec cp -a {} /home/ken/demo/ \;
<timbobsteve> what is a command that will print out the version of Ubuntu I am using?
<kenthomson> BrianG, that haelped a lot thanks
<Timw> does anyone know where i can find a good tuturoal on playing nsv files in ubuntu, i found two one with wine that doesn't work and one with mplayer which doesn't work
<BrianG> np
<BrianG> timbobsteve: cat /etc/issue
<kenthomson> Timw "sudo aptitude install vlc" try it in there or maybe check vlc's website for supported formats
<Timw> i tried it in vlc it only plays sound no video
<boubbin> can i use the files in ~/.kde with multiple linux-distros like suse and ubuntu ?
<kenthomson> !nsv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boubbin> so i dont need to make new home partition for every distro ?
<Karudao> i have a problem with a nvidia mx400 and tv-out
<timbobsteve> BrianG: I found /etc/lsb-release has alot of info, but I want to format it using a bash script... what is the best way to format it for output by "echo" ?
<elkbuntu> boubbin, technically yes, but it will probably cause issues somewhere
<null1357> hello, i forgot to point out that i am not using a wireless card, thus i don't have a wireless connection in the connection manager. i am using pppoe to connect. and everything is fine, i see the device, i am able to connect, but have no traffic. has anyone had a similar problem?
<BrianG> timbobsteve: no idea.
<BrianG> :)
<timbobsteve> BrianG: no probs :P hahaha
<Karudao> i have a problem with a nvidia mx400 and tv-out, somebody help-me ?
<bright_fame> timbobsteve: using awk or egrep perhaps
<goundy> guys simple question, how to get the ubuntu version (breezy, dapper or edgy) ?
<timbobsteve> bright_fame: thanks for the heads up... will investigate :D
<goundy> uname -a don't show this unfortunately
<timbobsteve> goundy: cat /etc/issue
<Orfeous> i got some problem with changing volume with nvidia linux drivers.
<Karudao> edgy
<Orfeous> nothing happens when i slide the bars..
<Orfeous> audio
* scv smiles
<Karudao> my driver nvidia is 1969
<goundy> timbobsteve, ok I've something like Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<goundy> thanks ;)
<null1357> hello, i forgot to point out that i am not using a wireless card, thus i don't have a wireless connection in the connection manager. i am using pppoe to connect. and everything is fine, i see the device, i am able to connect, but have no traffic. has anyone had a similar problem?
<null1357> the method is like a typical broadband connection.
<kaushal> Hi
<vleon> how do i open a split rar archive in ubuntu (r00, r01.... rar, sfv)
<kaushal> Just wanted to know what does kubuntu,edubuntu and xubuntu means
<bright_fame> timbobsteve: cat /etc/lsb-release | egrep -o '=.*$'
<Jazon> hi.  is there a way i can fix kernel panic error from a livecd
<bright_fame> might get you started
<jrib> kaushal: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde by default, edubuntu, is oriented towards education (has a lot of education programs by default), and xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce by default
<Jazon> i tried a d-u to feisty and now getting unrecognized block (0,0) for ALL of my kernels
<vleon> kubuntu = an ubuntu with kde instead of gnome, xubuntu = the same only with xfce instead, edubuntu = an ubuntu distro that is suited for kids at school and at home, a distro with educational purposes
<jrib> Jazon: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<kaushal> ok
<stork> hmm, i have a slight problem - i can't right click on my desktop.. any idea what's up?
<null1357> hello, i forgot to point out that i am not using a wireless card, thus i don't have a wireless connection in the connection manager. i am using pppoe to connect. and everything is fine, i see the device, i am able to connect, but have no traffic. has anyone had a similar problem?
<stork> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<kaushal> so does it comes along with ubuntu desktop edition
<jrib> stork: are you using gnome?
<bright_fame> stork: using beryl? i have same problem
<stork> jrib, yeah, gnome
<stork> and no beryl
<jrib> stork: is nautilus managing your desktop (ie you didn't disable it from doing so)?
<stork> jrib, i think i closed the thing that handles right clicking on background + desktop icons.. how can i restart it?
<vleon> how do i open a split rar archive in ubuntu (r00, r01.... rar, sfv)?
<stork> eek
<jrib> vleon: open the first file in the split archive
<stork> i think i broke nautilus
<jrib> stork: how?
<bright_fame> stork: gconf-editor apps/nautilus or similar
<stork> i don't know, nautilus doesn't open any more
<jrib> stork: what does it say when you enter 'nautilus' in a terminal?
<yomm> stork : $ glue nautilus :)
<stork> and when i click on links in xchat, they don't get opened by anything
<stork> oh dear
<ThuGst4> rip
<Rippawallet> hay
<Rippawallet> wtf
<Rippawallet> 960 people
<Rippawallet> XD
<ThuGst4> 'rip
<Dextorion> hehe
<Rippawallet> lol
<stork> alex[~] $ nautilus <-- why has my terminal changed :|
<Rippawallet> i dont remember it being this busy o.o
<stork> probly shouldn't have installed zenwalk
<Rippawallet> err
<Rippawallet> whats the biggest channel?
<jrib> Rippawallet: usually this one and #gentoo seem to be pretty big
<Rippawallet> ohshi-
<Rippawallet> hmm
<Rippawallet> someone do mkick
<Rippawallet> XD
<peraa> what are ubuntu's advantages over mandriva 2006
<peraa> ?
<bright_fame> peraa: nelson mandela?
<peraa> except that
<peraa> :D
<bright_fame> :D
<peraa> no, really, why is it so popular nowadays
<Rippawallet> i cant do /list
<Rippawallet> or my pc will break
<Rippawallet> lawl
<bright_fame> perhaps the easy installer?
<Xzenome> peraa, because Mandriva's name suchs and Ubuntu's doesn't.
<Omeil> So did anyone have touble installing ubuntu?
<Xzenome> *sucks
<peraa> haha
<peraa> :D
<Xzenome> Omeil, yes. But I sorted it out by installing on a clean hard drive.
<Omeil> IDE or SATA?
<Rippawallet> Omeil, i did
<TeePOG> good afternoon
<Rippawallet> Omeil, but in the end i just used unallocated space instead of choosing a partition
<Rippawallet> :>
<Omeil> because i currently downloaded 6.10 and wanna change from xp. i insert the disc choose start/install at the start bar loads for like 5 seconds then freezes
<Omeil> Rippa thats understandable :)
<Xzenome> Omeil, how much RAM do you have? the livecd is extremely slow with low amounts of ram.
<mwe> someone help me resolv this. irc and apt can't resolve names while firefox can ?!
<Omeil> 768 DDR
<bright_fame> timbobsteve: cat /etc/lsb-release | egrep -o '[^=] *$'
<mwe> ping works too
<Omeil> no im pretty sure its freezing
<Omeil> i think its a SATA problem
<SmileyLap> hey guys, gaim crashes on my system (even in gentoo... so its some bug), what other msn programs are there?
<kaushal> Thanks jrib
<Xzenome> Smiley, AMSN, Kopete
<toystory2> hello. i am running Ubuntu 6.06. i found that there is no /etc/ld.so.conf in my box. why is that?
<peraa> Omeil: try disabling some sata stuff in bios
<Rippawallet> hey
<Xzenome> SmileyLap, try AMSN or Kopete
<peraa> SmileyLap: did you change the groups names in Gaim?
<toystory2> why /etc/ld.so.conf disapper?
<kaushal> and is ubuntu based on Debian distribution
<peraa> kaushal: yes
<Omeil> peraa the only setting i had is to change the sata interface to IDE. tried that but still freezes. i think ubuntu is looking in IDE and not finding anyhting so it just freezes
<Xzenome> kaushal, ubuntu is based on debian unstable.
<bright_fame> toystory2: my 6.10 system has this file :s
<peraa> Omeil: i had the same problem with installing mandriva 2006
<Timw> guys i need to someone play nsv files in vlc and all i get is audio
<Timw> no video
<Timw> i can't even download any packages
<toystory2> bright_fame, hmmm. clearly smt is wrong with my box?
<peraa> SmileyLap: did you change the groups names in Gaim?
<Omeil> is there a command line i can use to disable ide dma
<Omeil> ?
<kaushal> Xzenome : why debian unstable
<Xzenome> kaushal, because debian stable is only released once n a blue moon, so instead the ubuntu team makes debian unstable pretty stable.
<bright_fame> toystory2: :/ not sure
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> How do we install applications on Ubuntu
<kaushal> apart from tar.gz files
<bright_fame> synaptic
<toystory2> bright_fame, may you cat your ld.so.conf here?
<ardchoille> kaushal: Have a look at System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Omeil> at the start i press F6, do i delete all that quite boot stuff and add ide=nodma?
<toystory2> bright_fame,  i want to see what is in it
<Xzenome> kaushal, synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<bright_fame> include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<bright_fame> /usr/X11R6/lib
<bright_fame> /usr/lib/atlas
<kaushal> and can we install .rpm and .deb packages
<ardchoille> kaushal: No
<kaushal> and do we have concept of yum
<Rippawallet> /exec -o ls -R /
<Rippawallet> /exec -o ls -R /
<Rippawallet> /exec -o ls -R /
<peraa> kaushal: sudo apt-get install alien
<ardchoille> kaushal: alien is dangerous
<jrib> Rippawallet: do you have a support related question?
<peraa> then you can install anything
<Xzenome> kaushal, debs: dpkg <deb goes here>
<peraa> ardchoille: why is it?
<Rippawallet> jrib, wrong channel
<ardchoille> !alien | peraa
<Rippawallet> >_<
<ubotu> peraa: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Omeil> so can anyone help me ?
<yettenet> Is there a method to have mplayer disable subtitles and osd on those black lines on the lower and upper side of the screen (which usually appear when you watch something on fullscreen)
<kaushal> ok
<jrib> !apt | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<scv> who runs redhat now?
<yettenet> *disable = display
<Omeil> so i type disable=display so i can see text?
<ardchoille> scv: Who cares? This is Ubuntu.
<jrib> kaushal: ubuntu uses ubuntu .deb's.  But you will want to mainly use the repositories.  /msg ubotu repos     for info about adding repositories to increase the amount of software available to you through apt
<Rippawallet> #redhat has 51 people
<Rippawallet> XXDD
<cafuego> XXDD?
<Rippawallet> yeah
<Rippawallet> its like
<Rippawallet> double XD
<Rippawallet> :] 
<cafuego> what is XD when it's not being an X and a D?
<MuLLeR> hi .. how can i configure port forwarding on ubuntu gateway?
<Rippawallet> put your head to the left
<Rippawallet> its someone like
<Rippawallet> XD
<Rippawallet> D is their mouth
<Rippawallet> X is their eyes
<Rippawallet> lol
<matsavhalev> MuLLeR: iptables maybe?
<Chousuke> and what kind of eyes does X represent?
<Chousuke> :P
<Omeil> umm can someone tell me. when i boot off the 6.10 cd. when i press F6 for quite boot. do i delete all the command line there to add disable=display?
* EV|Server is away: I'm busy
<cafuego> MuLLeR: iptables on the nat table. Check /usr/share/doc/iptables/html/*
<MuLLeR> matsavhalev: yes, but it somehow just doesn't work
<Rippawallet> Chousuke, cafuego, it sometimes looks like xD
<MuLLeR> iptables -t nat -L
<cafuego> MuLLeR: And you'll need to enable forwarding in via /proc/sys/ipv4/conf/ip_forward
<Chousuke> Rippawallet: and what does that represent? :P
<matsavhalev> iptables is a mind**** but it works eventually once u dig through the docs
<Rippawallet> Chousuke, o.o
<Chousuke> besides some memory card model
<Rippawallet> are you joking XD
<Chousuke> no I'm not :P
<MuLLeR> yes .. NAT does work
<Chousuke> I think XD and xD are lame smileys. :)
<cafuego> is it a click smiley from gaim or something?
<Rippawallet> Chousuke, urbandict.com
<matsavhalev> anyone going FOSDEM?
<Omeil> so i guess no one can help me? or am i being ignored?
<vleon> jrib: thanks
<Rippawallet> Chousuke, it is a leet smily.
<Rippawallet> I mean, look at it : XD
<Rippawallet> XD > *
<cafuego> maybe I'm just too old
<bright_fame> Omeil: perhaps no one knows the answer
<Chousuke> I still read it as "X D"
<matsavhalev> Omeil: whats the problem why not just press delete a bunch of times
<matsavhalev> Omeil:take off the quiet and splash from the end of the line
<matsavhalev> Omeil: does that help?
<cafuego> MuLLeR: Yup, for port forwarding you'll want the DNAT rule (change destination address)
<Omeil> i think so
<Omeil> so remove quite and splash and add my own command line?
<MuLLeR> cafuego: i have the rule set
<hwdyki> what's the default login id?
<Chousuke> Then again, some people use  as a smiley too and I have trouble with that as well.
<Omeil> cause i need to add ide=nodma
<cafuego> .|
<matsavhalev> Omeil: yes, i dont think you will need disable= or any of that, just removing splash and quiet should give you verbose loading screen with text
<Omeil> oh ok.
<Omeil> ill go have a look and see what it is freeing at.
<Omeil> brb
<MuLLeR> $IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i $IF --dport 80  -j DNAT --to 192.168.2.217:80 (where $IF is the external interface)
<Latty> Hey all, I'm trying to install an app called Thin Liquid Film on ubuntu, and it crashes out, apparently it's because of the pyqt bindings, and the author says you have to install the kubuntu-desktop package, which seems unreasonable. Any suggestions?
<cafuego> MuLLeR: Yup, you'll ALSO need to allow tcp port 80 on the INPUT chain
<jrib> Latty: what's the traceback?
<cafuego> MuLLeR: ... afaik.
<kaushal> Thanks a Lot
<kaushal> for all the info
<Latty> 4 lines, pastebin?
<jrib> Latty: sure
<kaushal> Just a last query
<kaushal> how to check whether sendmail package is installed on Ubuntu
<stork> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kaushal> I have been using RedHat OS
<cafuego> kaushal: dpkg -ls endmail (it's not installed, ubuntu uses postfix by default)
<kaushal> rpm -qa | grep sendmail
<MuLLeR> cafuego: $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -p tcp -m state --state NEW -d 192.168.2.217 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<cafuego> 'dpkg -l sendmail' even
<Latty> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/368861
<hwdyki> what's the default login name?
<cafuego> hwdyki: there isn't one
<hwdyki> i installed via debootstrap. i didn't create any user accounts.
<cafuego> hwdyki: Then there are none, eh? ;-)
<cafuego> hwdyki: Well, root obviously.
<jrib> Latty: heh I guess that's kind of useless without context.  Do you have python-qt4 installed?  If you do, want to pastebin the entire install.py?
<Rippawallet> cafuego, Chousuke, XD
<kaushal> can i paste it here
<hwdyki> kdm doesn't allow root logins.
<MuLLeR> cafuego: and the strangest thing .. that this doesn't work .. it just refuses the connection to this port
<kaushal> the output of dpkg -l postfix
<sdac221x_> hi, does anyone know a prog that i can use to manage connecting my laptop to a second monitor...currently it clones my desktop onto monitor 2 instead i want extended desktop...thanks
<Latty> jrib: Yes and  http://pastebin.ca/368867
<kaushal> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<kaushal> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<kaushal> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<kaushal> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<kaushal> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<kaushal> ii  postfix        2.2.10-1ubuntu A high-performance mail transport agent
<kaushal> means
<jrib> !paste | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bright_fame> hwdyki: log in from console session and create a user account?
<kaushal> sorry
<elkbuntu> !twinview | sdac221x_, how about this
<ubotu> sdac221x_, how about this: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jrib> Latty: do you have konqueror installed?
<hwdyki> bright_fame: it hangs when i try to login.
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7188/
<bright_fame> hwdyki: even from ctrl-alt-f1 terminal? :(
<kaushal> I didnot understand whether its installed or not installed
<Latty> jrib: Nope
<jrib> Latty: apparently it needs that
<hwdyki> bright_fame: yes, f2, f3 too.
<Latty> ah, time to pollute the system then :P
<kaushal> any clue on that
<Lunar_Lamp> When I try to use sudo as a user without sudo privileges I get an error that says it will be reported.  Good.  However, this is accompanied by this error also: "sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory". How can I resolve that?
<jrib> kaushal: yes, ii means Installed (see the top of your paste)
<cafuego> kaushal: field 1 is 'ii' -> which means installed
<cafuego> kaushal: if it's not installed, you get no output.
<Lunar_Lamp> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> Thanks
<Latty> jrib: Bingo! That worked, Thanks alot.
<Timw> did anyone get video nsv files working in ubuntu yet
<Timw> i have done everything
<Timw> i even know the codec name vp9
<Timw> i mean vp6 but i can't install it somehow
<kaushal> cafuego l means installed
<kaushal> but it says ii
<kaushal> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<kaushal> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad
<kaushal> what does it means
<sephy> how do I know if I am using Unbuntu edgy or ubuntu Dapper?
<jrib> !version | sephy
<ubotu> sephy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<kaushal> I do understand there will be no O/P if a package is not installed
<hwdyki> how do i enable shadow passwords?
<sephy> that ddint work
<hwdyki> nvm
<bright_fame> cat /etc/issue
<jrib> sephy: tell us what /did/ happen
<sephy> it changed my directory with a >
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers
<jmazaredo> how can install xserver and over write modified things
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i get this error
<pazemlsqdfmoj> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pazemlsqdfmoj>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<MarkC> hi! how do i chat on yahoo messenger using kopete?
<jrib> sephy: you need to enter exactly what follows the colon here:   lsb-release -a
<sephy> I entered what you told me
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj install the nvidia kernel
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia, i tried
<ikonia_> and ?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-kernel
<sephy> and instead of saying sephy@carolineLinux it gave me a >
<jrib> sephy: hit ctrl-c
<pazemlsqdfmoj> also, according to my synaptic, it is installed
<sephy> lsbrelease: command not found
<bright_fame> sephy: lsb_release -a
<sephy> yeah
<Emi> hi, I need help with a LCD display
<jrib> sephy: you need the dashes
<sephy> I copied and pasted
<bright_fame> underscore i thought
<sephy> and it sad command not found
<jrib> sephy: oh I'm sorry, bright_fame is correct.  underscore in lsb_release
<kaushal> jrib : sorry i didnot understand
<MarkC> hi! how do i chat on yahoo messenger using kopete?
<sephy> right
<sephy> that is wierd
<ikonia_> MarkC just add a yahoo service and login
<sephy> I am using breezy badger
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone?
<kaushal> where does it says ii means installed
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj whats up
<sephy> I am trying to install Wine
<sephy> and the only packages are for Edgy and dapper
<Anubi1> can someone please help me i am trying to install netbeans but i get the error that the jre is not installed althought i installed it ?
<ikonia_> sephy what distro are you using
<ikonia_> Anubi1 is it the right jre ?
<sephy> I dunno
<MarkC> ikonia_: i did that but there is no button for a room list
<sephy> it is Ubuntu for mac
<ikonia_> sephy lsb_release
<MarkC> it does work on irc though
<Anubi1> it is better
<Anubi1> is la lattest one
<sephy> it started at version 5.10
<sephy> and I have updated it
<ikonia_> MarkC thats yahoo chat- not yahoo messanger
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: i can't get nvidia driver to install, it says nvidia-kernel is not installed (though it is according to my synaptic)
<Anubi1> i installed jee
<Anubi1> la latest
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj show me "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia"
<pazemlsqdfmoj> k sec
<ikonia_> Anubi1 how did you install it
<sephy> its the breezy badger release
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: can i paste it here or...?
<MarkC> ikonia_: ok.
<Anubi1> ./java_ee_sdk-5_02-linux.bin
<MarkC> hi! how do i chat on yahoo chat! using kopete?
<ikonia_> sephy there you go then - so its not available
<sephy> found it
<Tarsinion1> Hi, i just entered dexconf into command line and my xorg.conf is now fully rewrited. I'm a bit afraid to restart the system :S is there any way to recover the file ?
<jrib> kaushal: the first column corresponds to "Desired".  Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold means:  if you see an i in the first column desire is "Install", if you see an 'r', desire is "Remove", etc...  same for the second line with the second column
<sephy> I need an older version
<Emi> hi, my lcd accepts 1280x1024 but when x server starts my resolution is 1024x768, what can i do?
<ikonia_> Anubi1 there is your answer then - how can dpkg know about java if you didn't use apt to install it
<chavo> sephy, lsb_release -a
<chavo> woops
<Anubi1> i downloaded it from sun
<ikonia_> Emi use the right video card driver, and configure the monitor detail more accuratly
<Anubi1> and it started an install
<Tarsinion1> Emi: just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;-)
<Mattias> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia_> Anubi1 yes - but you didn't use apt to install it - so apt doesn't know about it - so when you try o install anything else- it doesn't know about java
<Emi> what parts do i have to edit?
<ikonia_> Emi what video card do you have
<Anubi1> and what should i do know ?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7190/
<ikonia_> Anubi1 use apt to get java out of the ubuntu repo
<Emi> i have a nvidia geforce fx 5200
<jrib> hi does anyone know of a command to do what right clicking and selecting "move to trash" does?  (Notice that it is not a simple mv, it will rename duplicates)
<Anubi1> but how do i know it installs the right version ??/
<ikonia_> Emi have you installed the nvidia driver
<ikonia_> Anubi1 you use the version out of the ubuntu repo
<jrib> Anubi1: which version is the right one?
<Emi> not yet
<Anubi1> can't i use this file i just downloaded ?
<Anubi1> it is jee 5
<Emi> do you think that is the problem?
<Anubi1> and i want to use net beans with it
<jrib> Anubi1: then you would install sun-java5-jre, I don't know about netbeans
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj is this on fesity
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: no, edgy
<ikonia_> Anubi1 are you listening - you install the java version from the ubuntu repo
<despereador> hi all
<Anubi1> how ?
<Anubi1> cause if i use something like
<Anubi1> apt-get install java
<Emi> if you want to use netbeans, you must install jdk
<Mattias> Emi: edit xorg.conf and install nvidia drivers :) ill help you with it
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj that looks like the fesity or a different nvidia package look at the versions of thepackage
<Anubi1> emi: i know that
<Anubi1> jee contains the jdk
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: i haven't a clue m8, i'm not that good at linux :P
<Emi> yes
<despereador> I have problem with my ident from my linux box I cant connect to my psy on IRC I need to change my ident and remove the ~
<ikonia_> Anubi1 so install it from the ubuntu repo
<despereador> any ideas ?
<Emi> you got it from sun?
<Anubi1> emi : yes
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: anyway, how can i solve it?
<Anubi1> the sun site
<Anubi1> i got the bin file
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I read root's system mail - e.g. reporting of sudo use by a user without the privilege?
<Emi> it should work
<Anubi1> it must be a way to use that file
<Anubi1> but i don't know jow
<jrib> Anubi1: install the sun-java5-jdk pacakge then
<ikonia_> Anubi1 why don't you use java out of the ubuntu repo
<Anubi1> because i don't know what it will install
<Anubi1> apt-get install java
<Mattias> Anubi1: also to get java working in firefox you need more packages
<Emi> Anubi1: what is the trouble with the bin file?
<Mattias> Anubi1: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<jochus> I'm looking for some information about apt-get
<jochus> I need to know how it works
<Anubi1> does this install jee 5 ?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: how can i fix it?
<jrib> !apt | jochus
<ubotu> jochus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Timw> If i ever figure this out i am gonna put a tutorial on this
<jochus> I've heard it uses graphs or something like that
<rmd_> SlackwareMaster is spamming people on entry
<jochus> jrib: this is the using
<jochus> jrib: I want to know how they developed it
<Emi> Anubi1: what is the trouble with the bin file?
<jrib> jochus: download the source
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj no idea
<Mattias> Anubi1: it will install jre, bin and plugin
<Anubi1> can't i install with apt from the bin ?
<jochus> jrib: I'm also programming something like "apt-get", and I was interested in the source
<bright_fame> Anubi1: try running synaptic and finding the package there, properties icon should then tell you what it will install
<MarkC> hi! how do i chat on yahoo chat! using kopete?
<ikonia_> Anubi1 no your not listening
<Timw> nsv video files don't play in anything linux, they only play in vlc but only audio no video
<Mattias> Anubi1: if you want development do this too :
<jrib> jochus: apt-get source apt
<Mattias> Anubi1: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<jochus> apt-get source apt: hmm, thnx ... gonna check it
<fredl> Hmm I seem to somehow have lost the torrent association in firefox, anybody know how to get it back?
<Anubi1> can't i use the bin
<Anubi1> because i think it must be posibile
<jrib> Anubi1: you can, but it won't set things up as nicely
<despereador> I have problem with my ident from my linux box I cant connect to my psy on IRC I need to change my ident and remove the ~ , I allready installed ident server ident2 but how to change the ident
<soho> Anubi1; yes you can use it
<ikonia_> Anubi1 LISTEN ! if you wan to use the bin - thats fine - but nothing within apt-gets source repo's will be aware of java
<Anubi1> how ?
<fredl> I go into firefox preferences -> Content -> Manage file types, and there's only one thing there but I can't add anything.
<Anubi1> i use 2 bin s
<Anubi1> one with
<Mattias> Anubi1: don't use the bin, it won't set up things correct
<Anubi1> jee
<jrib> !enter | Anubi1
<ubotu> Anubi1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chavo> jochus, apt-get build-dep will get you all the dependencies you need to build a package
<soho> Anubi1; enter: fakeroot make-jpkg jxxx.bin
<Mattias> Anubi1: do this in terminal:  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-plugin
<Anubi1> and one with net beans and net beans install can;t find the jre that is the problem
<soho> Anubi1; and then: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update10_i386.deb
<soho> Anubi1; and then: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2xxx.deb
<soho> so you can use the bin
<Anubi1> i have the 2 bin downloaded and the jee installed from it
<defrysk> some people are a waste of time
<erUSUL> Anubi1: why don't you install the sun-java6-jdk package aviable in repos or jre??
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Anubi1 about java | Anubi1 see priv msg from ubotu
<pazemlsqdfmoj> bah, so close to switching to windows again :<
<ikonia_> erUSUL I've asked him about 10 times
<soho> pazemlsqdfmoj; whats the problem?
<Anubi1> why should i use repos if i have the bin ?????
<defrysk> Anubi1, you are right
<mazer> how do u compile blowfish for xchat ?
<ikonia_> Anubi1 because the repos are compatable and they track dependencies
<pazemlsqdfmoj> soho: can't get nvidia driver to work since i ran my last update
<ardchoille> Anubi1: Your first port of call for an app should always be the repos. It keeps the system cleaner.
<bright_fame> Anubi: bin files do not configure the software for your distro
<soho> pazemlsqdfmoj; sry, don't have nvidia and therefor i cannot help you
<jrib> Anubi1: because the bin works easily and as you are realizing, the bin not so much.  The real question is, why don't you just use the repositories?
<erUSUL> Anubi1: and it will be automatically updated in case of security risk
<jrib> erm messed that up :/
<erUSUL> Anubi1: and when you upgade your distro through the years...
<ikonia_> Anubi1 I've juggested to you about 10 times now - use the repos
<despereador> no buddy ?
<ardchoille> Anubi1: How's that for an answer to your question? lol
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj try removing the nvidia kernel package and installing it again to make sure you get the right version
<ikonia_> pazemlsqdfmoj as a suggestion
<Anubi1> there are o lot of java versions
<fredl> I go into firefox preferences -> Content -> Manage file types, and there's only one thing there but I can't add anything.
<fredl> Hmm I seem to somehow have lost the torrent association in firefox, anybody know how to get it back?
<defrysk> Anubi1, you smell like troll
<Anubi1> if i use repos i don't know witch one i will gett
<ikonia_> Anubi1 you select which one you want
<ikonia_> Anubi1 and you will get one thats compatible with ubuntu
<Mattias> Anubi1: youll get the stable one from repos version 5
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ikonia_: i reinstalled it through synaptic
<jrib> Anubi1: sun-java5-jdk is version 5, sun-java6-jdk is version 6...
<Mattias> yeah
<Mattias> jdk :)
<Anubi1> i need JEE
<Anubi1> NOT JDK
<Anubi1> jee = java enterprise edition
<ikonia_> Anubi1 you're not listening - so you may as well stop asking
<ikonia_> you need the java env to get j2ee with working
<Anubi1> okay i will tray repos
<fredl> Christ, I can't even get a simple question about firefox answered here...
<fredl> fuck it.
<rmd_> FOR SHAME
<Anubi1> but then tell me what link shoud i add to the repos file ?
<rmd_> WE HAVE FAILED FREDL
<rmd_> HOW SHALL WE CONTINUE?!
<Anubi1> www.sun.com ?
<PriceChild> !caps | rmd_
<erUSUL> !caps | rmd_
<ubotu> rmd_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Fracture
<ubotu> Fracture: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> whoops
<jamesbrose> calm down guys :] 
<PriceChild> missed
<Seveas> Anubi1, JEE is not supported by Ubuntu, so please ask Sun for support
<Anubi1> seveas : are you sure ?
<Seveas> Anubi1, yes. You can run JEE on Ubuntu of course but it's not supported
<Anubi1> there are bin's for linux
<Anubi1> seveas : the problem is i can;t install net beans
<Seveas> Anubi1, and most people in here aren't JEE experts so this isn't the ideal place for support
<elkbuntu> Anubi1, there's executables for oo.o for windows too, but microsoft doesnt support it
<Seveas> elkbuntu, roflol :p
<afidegnum> hello good morning all.
<rmd_> Anubi1, I'm fairly certain you're clinically insane.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-98-234-179.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<afidegnum> pls I would like ot ask something
<Anubi1> seveas : i just need to install net beans on jee
<Seveas> rmd_, I'm fairly certain you should read the ubuntu code of conduct
<jrib> afidegnum: hi, please do.  No need to ask
<afidegnum> I was checking a CPU infor on a server and I got the folowing! clflush size    : 64
<Anubi1> jee contains the jre
<Seveas> Anubi1, as I suggested before: this is not the best place toask for help
<afidegnum> does it mean I have a 64 bits processor?
<Anubi1> do you know a better one ?
<Seveas> afidegnum, no
<whaley_work> Anubi1, what is your question... i'm guessing something java specific
<Seveas> Anubi1, #java perhaps (not even sure if it exists)
<whaley_work> Seveas, ##java
<Anubi1> i need to install net beans
<Anubi1> on a jee platform
<afidegnum> ok.  I have a critical issue I need your assistance with
<Anubi1> and it doesn't find the jre
<unop> Anubi1,  https://j2ee-sdk.dev.java.net/howtos/J2EE_SDK_Installation_HOWTO.html
<whaley_work> Anubi1, my best advice is don't use synaptic and just manuallyu install it
<afidegnum> the fact is that, I am installing peercast on a server but I got the folowing error message
<Anubi1> i did that
<unop> Anubi1,  this is #ubuntu not #j2ee :)
<afidegnum> located at http://rafb.net/p/HC0CLd18.html
<chorse> may anybody please kill SlackwareMaster, it's a spambot.
<afidegnum> i try re installing the ppackage again but nothing changes
<IdleOne> SlackwareMaster, onjoin spambot
<afidegnum> the same thing happens when I am installing a program vlc from videolan.org
<Seveas> afidegnum, bind is broken on your system, try removing it with dpkg -P bind
<Anubi1> the problem is that net beans can't locate my jre
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009142032.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> Seveas, ty and chorse also
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gamekeeper.gw.chorse.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> lol
<afidegnum> what command should I type for that pls?
<elkbuntu> Anubi1, you've been pointed to appropriate places to ask support questions. we cannot help you here. repeating your issue isn't going to make us suddenly know stuff.
<IdleOne> Seveas, I meant ty to chorse
<Seveas> IdleOne, LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gamekeeper.gw.chorse.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Anubi1> ok
<whaley_work> Anubi1, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b perhaps
<IdleOne> lol chorse sorry bout that Seveas misunderstood
<chorse> hehe
<Anubi1> my problem is very simple in esential i just need to specify the place of the jre
<elkbuntu> um...
<Seveas> em...
<Seveas> am...
<elkbuntu> Seveas, that latest /join er ;)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, ;)
<afidegnum> I got another error while removing bind
<afidegnum> dpkg: error processing bind (--purge):
<Seveas> afidegnum, complete output on the pastebin please
<K1GPL> i bought a new computer with a Marvell 88E8056 gigabit nic.  any drivers available for this beast yet?
<afidegnum> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<afidegnum> Errors were encountered while processing:
<afidegnum>  bind
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dhcp46128.4u.com.gh]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> don't paste in here
<chorse> IdleOne: if we all spoke Lojban things like that wouldnt' happen :)
<IdleOne> chorse, lojban?
<cosmodad> does anyone know a nice and little alarm applet for the GNOME panel?
<chorse> IdleOne:  unambiguous predicate logic-based constructed logical language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dhcp46128.4u.com.gh]  by Seveas
<Seveas> chorse, like prolog?
<afidegnum> ok the second error message is located here: http://rafb.net/p/F7pBPm68.html
<coNP> chorse: is Lojban decideable?
<chorse> Seveas: nay, it's a spoken language, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lojban
<Seveas> afidegnum, try this:
<Seveas> sudo touch /etc/init.d/bind
<Seveas> sudo apt-get remove --purge bind
<pinkisntwell> hey guys, a friend has an external 56k modem that worked out of the box with previous versions of ubuntu but it doesn't work with the current. any tips?
<coNP> pinkisntwell: is it a new installation or an upgrade?
<Seveas> !doesn't work | pinkisntwell
<ubotu> pinkisntwell: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Seveas> doh
<Seveas> that factoid used to be much better
<pinkisntwell> it's a new installation, it doesn't work on the livecd either
<pinkisntwell> it's a crypto external 56k modem
<coNP> pinkisntwell: is the ppp package installed? or any gnome frontend to it?
<erUSUL> pinkisntwell: is it an usb modem? maybe she needs to load de cdc-acm module 'sudo modprobe cdc-acm'
<pinkisntwell> it's not usb, it's a plain old modem that worked out of the box with previous ubuntu's
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, please file a bug
<bright_fame> plugs into serial port?
<cojones_> anyone here?
<pinkisntwell> coNP: i dont think it's necessary to install stuff to conect to the internet with dial up
<pinkisntwell> yes serial port
<cojones_> anyone here pretty good w/ wine?
<erUSUL> pinkisntwell: then it should be working now if the serial ports of the computer works
<cojones_> having some big problems
<goldeagle> Hi people, I'm with a problem, my flash player dont have audio, but work normal. I have amd64, I install mozilla firefox, java and flash player 32bits.
<cojones_> can't get winecfg to run
<pinkisntwell> just wanted to know if any of you guys have heard any reports of serial modems having trouble working with the latest version
<cypher1> goldeagle, do you have audio otherwise ?
<zoli2k> Hi, has anybody experience with cod 2 server on ubuntu?
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, not really
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, but given that none of the developers actually use dial-up, regressions may go unnoticed
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, so please file a bug
<goldeagle> cypher1: My others aplications, vlc, mplayer, audio is normal
<pinkisntwell> Seveas: i will file a bug if i manage to get to his computer to collect some info
<pinkisntwell> thanks everyone
<JohnRobert> anyone know how I can connect to a headless machine booting a live CD so I can guide the install process and get sshd up and running?
<erUSUL> pinkisntwell: no, one easy way to find if a serial modem work it is to send the ATZ comand to the serail port and see if the led lights blink... 'sudo sh -c "echo 'ATZ' > /dev/ttyS0" '
<Seveas> JohnRobert, you can't
<Seveas> first install sshd, then you can connect :)
<JohnRobert> heh
<goldeagle> cypher1: can you help me ?
<JohnRobert> how? if there's no keyb/monitor?
<JohnRobert> :p
<JohnRobert> I was thinking I'll have to create a custom live cd that sets up network/sshd or redirects console to the serial port
<cypher1> goldeagle, which site are you trying to acess
<afidegnum> Seveas, pls let me worry you again!
<bigz> JohnRobert: you from another too?
<Seveas> afidegnum, heh
<afidegnum> this issue is getting much stubborn
<JohnRobert> bigz?
<afidegnum> this is another error message
<afidegnum> http://rafb.net/p/m2xoYF93.html
<goldeagle> cypher1: youtube.com and http://showmedo.com/videos/series?name=TurboGears20MinWiki
<cypher1> goldeagle, let me check it
<Seveas> afidegnum, ahhh
<goldeagle> cypher1: http://showmedo.com/videos/video?name=20MinuteWiki2nd_V0.9_KDangoor&fromSeriesID=14
<Seveas> ok
<bigz> JohnRobert: you hang on on another server too other than this one?
<goldeagle> cypher1: ok, thx
<Seveas> afidegnum, echo '#! /bin/sh' | sudo tee /etc/init.d/bind
<Seveas> afidegnum, sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/bind
<JohnRobert> bigz, I can't understand you, are you English?
<Seveas> then remove it
<afidegnum> ok
<space_ninja> HiiiiiiiiiiiiiII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JohnRobert> ah right
<MoRReNNo_35> nect
<JohnRobert> bigz: I was in there earlier
<ardchoille> No more caffeine for space_ninja
<Mba7eth> hi all
<bigz> JohnRobert: i thought so
<cypher1> goldeagle, it may be quite possible that something else may be blocking the audio.. are you running parallely any sound related appications ?
<Mba7eth> guys why everytime i try to update from repository i take a long long time + i have a high internet connection ?
<goldeagle> cypher1: no, only browser mozilla firefox
<kaushal> Thanks jrib
<kaushal> was out for a meeting
<Mba7eth> anyone help ?
<cypher1> Can you check System-> Preferences -> Sound and check whether everything is normal ?
<kryppen> ...
<bright_fame> Mba7eth: is normal internet activity also slow
<jrib> Mba7eth: are you using mirrors for your country?
<Mba7eth> yeah jrib
<space_ninja> if debian updates, does ubunut also updates?
<coNP> Mba7eth: what is that country?
<afidegnum> seveas pls are yhou there?
<Seveas> space_ninja, not at exactly thesame time
<Seveas> afidegnum, yes
<Mba7eth> coNP: kuwait
<space_ninja> ok
<coNP> Mba7eth: okay, then you use some mirror in Kuwait?
<afidegnum> I tried the first comand of /bin/sh it is telling me no such directory
<space_ninja> but they do follow debian?
<Mba7eth> coNP : i'm already doing that :)
<afidegnum> what can I do now?
<funpop> can i get bluetooth support here ?
<kryppen> ./configure
<funpop> (but on feisty, but i dont know if this is affecting my problems)
<afidegnum> or if you like, I would like us to chat on private so we can work this issue out together if you do not mind pls
<Mba7eth> but guys when i install ubuntu on my box it was much much faster , but this problem is started since 4 weeks ago ?
<erUSUL> afidegnum: 'sudo dpkg -r --force-all bind' as last resort
<coNP> Mba7eth: try to use some different mirror in Kuwait
<afidegnum> sevas pls ca we chat in private pls?
<coNP> Mba7eth: or if there is none, some other, faster one in the neighbourhood
<afidegnum> seveas
<kaushal> understood i means installed
<Seveas> afidegnum, yeah
<kaushal> jrib why it shows ii
<kaushal> then
<jrib> kaushal: because it is installed
<kaushal> ok
<Mba7eth> okey thanks alot guys .... i'll try and get back to you :)
<kaushal> why double ii
<Mba7eth> One more Q? where is the main server placed ?
<nexousNET> Hi, I need to be able to add windows back into my laptop, but I don't want to remove ubuntu.
<kaushal> sorry double i
<nexousNET> How do I go about creating another partition to installwindows on?
<jrib> kaushal: the first column is "Desire" the second column is "Status"
<bigz> nexousNET: im running vmware with buntu on it.
<bright_fame> nexousNET: might be easier to have installed windows first then ubuntu :/
<nexousNET> well, the trouble is, getting wireless to work with ubuntu was a b*tch.
<bright_fame> windows will not let you boot into ubuntu after you install it afaik
<nexousNET> bigz: I have that on my desktop, but 99% of the time i use my laptop for ubuntu only
<bright_fame> tends to muck up boot manager
<nexousNET> hmm,
<_pirinto_> nexousNET: which wireless card do u use?
<nexousNET> I really only need windows on my laptop for 1 day
<nexousNET> _pirinto_: WPC54G (linksys) v2.
<kaushal> ok
<bigz> nexousNET: ohh okay.. im doing that till i have learned what i need to then ill end up using it as my main os.
<bright_fame> xp can run in vmware i think
<Pici> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> ^^
<nexousNET> bright_fame: not good ram for vmware.
<kaushal> jrib : Desired| Status| Err| Name | Version | Description
<Daverocks> nexousNET: as Pici just noted, you can install windows on a different partition, then recover grub
<kaushal> is that correct
<nexousNET> I will check out the link, thanks.
<kaushal> is that the column names
<nutterpc> gotta love happy hardcore for music you can relax to :p
* nutterpc whistles innocently
<bigz> bright_fame: yeah it can..
<jrib> kaushal: you switched the order of version and description, but yes
<NoEvidenZ> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<nexousNET> hmm, lets see if I can screw this up..
<Pici> nexousNET: Thats how I taught myself to use Linux, messing things up and then trying to fix them
<nexousNET> :p
<Daverocks> Pici: gentoo's good for that :D
<_pirinto_> nexousNET: Have you got the card to work at all on ubuntu
<goldeagle> cypher1: no solution ?
<_pirinto_> or is it that you want it to work with WPA?
<Pici> Daverocks: I'm not masocistic enough to try that
<Daverocks> Pici: hahaha
<nexousNET> _pirinto_: yes, but after reading about 30+ tutorials on the same card, I'm not sure 100% which I used that worked.
<nexousNET> I have it working already.
<nexousNET> It's just it was a pain to setup, took me a few days actually.
<_pirinto_> alright, but your issue is that you want it to behave more like XP:s wireless zero conf manager
<_pirinto_> Am I correct?
<cypher1> goldeagle, did you check the sound settings as i had mentioned ?
<nexousNET> _pirinto_: no, I don't want to change my wireless, I just want windows xp on my laptop too, cause i need it for a gig.. I just didnt want to have to remove ubuntu then install windows.
<_pirinto_> oh ok
<nexousNET> because then i would lose my ubuntu *configurations.
<nexousNET> So, I need the grub cd to move linux to the /mnt/linux?
<afidegnum> helo seveas
<jmazaredo> what packages is needed to run gnome desktop,
<jiwf> hi, I need to find what devices exist on an ubuntu box, in windows I would use device manager, but in linux I am not sure, how should I proceed?
<ubuntu> hello
<jrib> jmazaredo: ubuntu-desktop
<bright_fame> nexousNET: do you have a partition ready for windows yet?
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<mususu> what is the password for "root" on the Ubuntu Live CD?
<r00tintheb0x> i got a job making $23/hr!
<r00tintheb0x> w00tw00t
<mususu> i type "su"
<r00tintheb0x> i LOVE linux
<jrib> !root | mususu
<ubotu> mususu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mususu> and it asks for password
<wakeup_> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<wakeup_> ups sry
<nexousNET> nvm, I'm just gonna remove ubuntu.
<nexousNET> to much of a hassle for me.
<mususu> jrib, ya i kinda know, thats why i run 'su', but it asks for password
<cypher1> nexousNET, what is your problem ?
<jrib> mususu: read the page ubotu linked you to please.  (use sudo, not su)
<mususu> nexousNET, dont remove it, everything is a bit hassle when you new to it, but be a little patient, and you probably will love it
<bright_fame> nexousNET: gparted can make space for a windows partition for you
<mususu> ah, thanks
<nexousNET> I just want Windows and Ubuntu on my notebook.
<cypher1> goldeagle, did you check ?
<cypher1> nexousNET, i am doing the same
<Mba7eth> guys can some one explain to me what are these error and how to fix them ?
<Mba7eth> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Mba7eth> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Mba7eth> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<Mba7eth> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Mba7eth> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<Mba7eth> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<jrib> !paste | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b0r15> I have a question, will vsftpd automatically start at boot after I installed it?
<cypher1> b0r15, yes
<b0r15> thx
<jiwf> so there is no way to know what hardware is inside the computer on ubuntu?
<Mba7eth> ubotu sorry but i'm not used to bitchx, i'l sorry
<b0r15> system, admininistration, device manager
<cypher1> b0r15, you can actually see it in System->Administration->Services
<b0r15> I was replying to someone asking howto find hardware list
<jiwf> thanks :)
<nexousNET> I don't have much ram to play with for VMware, I'll be using audio apps, will this be a problem?
<Mba7eth> anyone help ? :)
<cypher1> b0r15, yes i understood .. what i said was you can check there
<cypher1> b0r15, if you need
<b0r15> ok. I have another problem: I cannot open any more programs up for some reason
<mususu> how you mount a FAT32 partition?
<IdleOne> !sources | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<unop> nexousNET,  you can increase the size of virtual memory (or it is done automatically) by using a swap file/partition -- so, no, there shouldnt be a problem unless the program is really resource intensive
<preaction> mususu: mount -t vfat
<mususu> ah, vfat, thanks
<_pirinto_> nexousNET is grub installed on your MBR
<_pirinto_> nexousNET: Is GRUB installed on your MBR?
<nexousNET> _pirinto_: I have no clue.
<mususu> hda3 does not exist, hmm...
<IdleOne> Mba7eth, do /msg ubotu easysource then follow the link and replace your sources.list with one from the site and then do a sudo apt-get update
<unop> mususu,  fdisk -l :)
<mususu> why i have hda1, hda2, hda5 and hda6, instead of hda1,2,3 ?
<nexousNET> GRUB, is so I can backup my ubuntu system on another place on a partition?
<nexousNET> Then I can install Windows
<preaction> mususu: because 5 and 6 are "extended partitions"
<mususu> ah
<mususu> thanks unop, thanks preaction
<preaction> mususu: blame the limitations of MBR and the partition table. advocate Unix Disklabels!
<unop> preaction,  3 and 4 could be extended partitions too
<unop> it just so depends on how you setup the disk
<IndyGunFreak> is it really that big of a deal that the numbers aren't sequential?
<mususu> why is terminal in ubuntu black text, white background?
<mususu> its supposed be black background, white text :(
<pradeep_> mususu, you could change that
<miza> 'n Morgen!
<mususu> and why doesnt it have any good fonts?
<unop> IndyGunFreak,  in which context?
<IndyGunFreak> mususu, i think you can change that in the options
<mususu> oh
<jrib> mususu: go to  edit > current profile   and make it purple on blue if you want :)
<unop> he he
<IndyGunFreak> unop, just saying the numbers not being sequential, doesn't seem like it should be that big of a deal.. its not to me anyways
<IndyGunFreak> i think my swap is hd1, and my main partition is hd5 for some reason, i never thought a thing of it.
<ardchoille> mususu: Edit -> Current Profile -> Colors tab , you can change the colours there.
<afidegnum> hello seveas are you there pls??
<unop> IndyGunFreak,  ohh i see, no, it doesnt make any difference really (only that some people might suffer sever agitation and heat-strokes as a result) :)
* ardchoille needs a typing course to keep up with some of the gurus in here, lol
<IdleOne> afidegnum, ask maybe someone else can help you also
<unop> s/sever/severe/
<mususu> i dont think maybe there arent any good fonts?
<aiduciukas> hi, how I can merge two ext3 partitions? I tried with live cd, but it can't do this
<mususu> websites in ubntu looks strange
<mususu> Verdana or any equalment isnt available, apparently
<ardchoille> mususu: You mean firefox?
<unop> !fonts > mususu
<afidegnum> Hello all, pls i am having an installation problem with Ubuntu. the error message is on this link
<afidegnum> http://rafb.net/p/HC0CLd18.html
<IndyGunFreak> mususu, websites look the same for me in Windows, as they do in Linux,
<mususu> ardchoille, i most certainly do
<ardchoille> mususu: In firefox, Edit -> Preferences -> Content, look at the bottom
<afidegnum> can someone assist me pls?
<IndyGunFreak> what do you mean by "strange"
<mususu> oh
<cmh0101> i just created a second user but can't get any sound too work, that user must not have proper permissions, how can i fix this?
<ardchoille> mususu: most apps are quite configurable if you know where to look :)
<sephy> can you get Flash for Breezy badger?
<mususu> better fonts would increase quality and usability and convience alot
<sephy> the PPC version of ubuntu?
<unop> afidegnum,  reinstall bind .. the problem is not with peercasr but with bind (probably a left over error from a previous install)
<IndyGunFreak> sephy, breezy is pretty old as you know, it might be time to upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> i imagine most of the repos are starting to close on it.
<sephy> I take it I have to reinstall ubuntu
<unop> IndyGunFreak,  errm no :)
<jrib> !upgrade | sephy
<ubotu> sephy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IdleOne> sephy, breezy isnt even officially supported anymore
<IndyGunFreak> unop, really?..
<afidegnum> pls guide me how should I reinstall the bind pls?
<ikonia_> afidegnum apt get remove bind
<ikonia_> afidegnum apt-get install bind
<unop> sephy,  not really needed .. but a good idea to upgrade tho .. take advantage of all these shiny new thingies :)
<IndyGunFreak> how old is breezy, its gotta be around 2yrs..
<preaction> afidegnum: sudo apt-get remove bind && sudo apt-get install bind
<IdleOne> !upgrade  | sephy
<ubotu> sephy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: 5.10  2005, october
<afidegnum> ok ok thanks let me seee
<jiwf> I have googled, but still have not been able to find an answer to this, does a default ubuntu install support 3d acceleration on the intel 810?
<IndyGunFreak> jrib, ah, not as old as i thought, i always forget Ubuntu runs in 6mo cycles
<ikonia_> i810 has limited accelteration due to its primarly onboard chipset
<IndyGunFreak> wait a minute, so thats where they get their version numbers!
<IndyGunFreak> lol, I see said the blind man!
<IndyGunFreak> i always wondered that
<prem> hello group!!..newbie here
<st_iron> h
<st_iron> i
<jiwf> so a default installation of ubuntu already gives the best performance available on ubuntu for the i810?
<IndyGunFreak> jrib, so Ubuntu Feisty 7.04, final release will be April 07, i can't believe i've missed that allt hat time
<jiwf> or are there alternative drivers which give more performance?
<mususu> it looks like this GTK thing, could have some improvements and be more aesthetically pleasing
<IndyGunFreak> i thought they were just pullign numbers out of the air..lol
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: yep
<IndyGunFreak> amazing how i missed that..lol
<leal> algeum neste forum fala portugues
<mususu> other systems looks better than GTK =/
<mususu> the buttons in firefox looks ugly
<hwdyki> kdesu keeps complaining my root passwd is wrong. but i'm able to su from console.
<prem> just installed edgy...got everything working until i used automatix..it messed my apt get...now whenever i use aptget..it returns an error
<cmh0101>  i just created a second user but can't get any sound too work, that user must not have proper permissions, how can i fix this?
<leal> alguem aqui fala portugues
<prem> any help??
<IndyGunFreak> prem, it would help to know the error
<soho> how to theme wengophone with another qt-theme?
<unop> hwdyki,  IIRC kdesu uses a sudo backend by default not su .. like gksu
<jiwf> hi again
<mususu> i did choose "Lock Screen" on GNOME on my Ubuntu Live CD, and then i couldnt login, cuz it ask password
<prem> can i paste error?
<jiwf> managed to close my irc window
<mususu> but then i do ctrl+alt+backspace
<mususu> and that protection not so good
<afidegnum> hello. pls I try removing and installing the bind but I am still getting the same bind error message
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mususu> false sense of security
<afidegnum> it cannot sucessfully be removed
<IndyGunFreak> prem, use pastebin, then link it here
<jrib> afidegnum: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/bind.postinst
<afidegnum> how should I do now?
<unop> afidegnum,  i'd do this i.e.  sudo sh -c "aptitude purge bind; aptitude install bind"
<prem> After unpacking 401kB of additional disk space will be used.
<prem> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/checkinstall_1.6.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<prem>  files list file for package `sun-java5-jre' contains empty filename
<prem> Errors were encountered while processing:
<prem>  /var/cache/apt/archives/checkinstall_1.6.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<leal> preciso de ajuda
<prem> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<jrib> !paste | prem
<ubotu> prem: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> prem, use Pastebin!
<sephy> got it
<sephy> thanks guys
<jrib> !pt | leal
<ubotu> leal: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<prem> ok
<kinga> hello every body. I have a rather trivial problem for an expert. I need to send mail from a ubuntu server, coming from a CMS. How do I do that? Do I need to install postix or sendmail?
<hwdyki> unop: so how do i make kdesu work?
<kinga> Furthermore. If postfix or sendmail are the answer do I need further tweaking?
<ardchoille> hwdyki: kdesu GUI_app  <-- in a terminal
<jiwf> basicly my main question is, is there anything I can do to improve the current performance of a i810 since its kinda slow with the defualt ubuntu installation (maybe there are some alternative drivers which might be installed or something)?
<Spartacus> Is there any reason why my graphics would be messed up? Last night they looked normal but when I turned on my computer today, I can see the single pixels, pixels are missing
<prem> ok here we go guys http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7197/
<unop> hwdyki,  i dont use KDE personally, so i cant give you exact directions -- probably check it's manpage or documentation so see how it can be used to work in conjunction with su
<prem> any help>>
<deadeyes> hi all, if I log in on my computer through VNC I always get logged in automatically, instead of having the ability to choose which windowmanager I wan't to use
<IdleOne> jiwf, you can try running xfce or fluxbox,blackbox,icewm
<leal> como fao para ir para o chat pt ou br
<IndyGunFreak> prem, what is checkinstall?
<jrib> leal: /join #ubuntu-pt     ou    /join #ubuntu-br
<likora> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> prem, just try sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<ardchoille> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<eyalw> hey every body
<jiwf> ok, thanks so I am already getting the most out of my i810 with a default installation of ubuntu, thats all I need to know, I just wanted to be sure there is nothing else I could do :)
<pradeep_> hello eyalw
<unop> deadeyes,  thats how VNC works -- there are no display managers, it's a session the user has started and VNC starts the window manager set in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<prem> IndyGunFreak same error man
<likora> can anyone could tell me how to execute an rsync script when i'm closing my session ?
<unop> likora,  run it as a cronjob?
<eyalw> Q: I'm looking for a cool media server to play my tracks when i'm away from home. is there something like FineTune or Pandora, only with my private media ?
<Solarion> is libxrandr2 version 2:1.2.x RandR 1.2?
<prem> i can't install anything...
<IndyGunFreak> prem, try using the graphical front end, synaptic, and search for checkinstall and see if it comes up in the search
<Solarion> i.e. with hotplug monitor stuff?
<Solarion> 'cause that would so terribly r0x0r.
<Spartacus> Is there any reason why my graphics would be messed up? Last night they looked normal but when I turned on my computer today, I can see the single pixels, pixels are missing
<preaction> eyalw: icecast
<IndyGunFreak> you can also try checking your repository list
<eyalw> preaction: isn't it a web app?
<leal> nao d ubuntu pt ou br
<likora> unop, hum.. but how can i specify that when i'm closing my session, the cronjob is launch
<likora> ?
<prem> IndyGunFreak,i beleive the problem persists when i try installing any package!!same error when used update
<preaction> eyalw: you want a web app? a la flash?
<jiwf> thanks again for all the help everybody :)
<ardchoille> preaction: have you tried: sudo apt-get -f install
<eyalw> preaction: i prefer using flash..
<IndyGunFreak> prem, i don't know, sorry
<soho> how to theme wengophone with another qt-theme?
<eyalw> preaction: its much more elegant
<aiduciukas> hi, how I can merge two ext3 partitions? I tried with live cd, but it can't do this
<prem> can any one help me out..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7197/
<afidegnum> hello pls I am running afidegnon@blazex:/$ sudo sh -c "aptitude purge bind; aptitude install bind""
<afidegnum> afidegnon@blazex:/$ sudo sh -c "aptitude purge bind; aptitude install bind""
<IdleOne> prem, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<afidegnum> and I got this to edit
<afidegnum> >
<Spartacus> So no one knows?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne, i tried telling him that
<prem> idleone.yep
<afidegnum> and I dont know what to type again!
<unop> likora,  hmm, you want something to run when you logout of gnome?
<IdleOne> you sure?
<afidegnum> can someone pls help me?
<aiduciukas> hi, how I can merge two ext3 partitions? I tried with live cd, but it can't do this
<unop> afidegnum,  you used an extra " there
<eyalw> preaction: ?
<Spartacus> hm, nevermind
<likora> unop, yes, a rsync script to backup my /home to a local server
<Spartacus> seems to have been the monitor, thought I tried that already
<preaction> eyalw: "more elegant"? you need to host a web server, create a web page, and find a flash application.
<IdleOne> prem can you pastebin your sources.list for me please
<prem> idleone..ye except source code i enabled everything
<soho> which java-version should i use, is it ok to use 1.5-11 or should i switch to java6?
<afidegnum> ok
<ardchoille> likora: Why do you want to back it up so often? I use a backup script in a daily cronjob, works great.
<preaction> eyalw: icecast allows you to connect using just about any media player software
<IdleOne> prem, /etc/apt/sources.list
<likora> ardchoille, yeah, you're right, a daily cronjob should be better
<likora> thanks
<IdleOne> prem also run sudo apt-get autoremove
<unop> likora,  maybe this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2023171
<eyalw> preaction: i understand i can open i.e. VLC from work and stream, but i want a player that will show me a playlist and stuff..
<likora> ok
<mususu> the music player crashed =/
<mususu> it locked up
<mususu> froze
<likora> thanks unop and ardchoille for you help
<likora> bye
<prem> idleone,this is wht i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7200/
<IndyGunFreak> mususu, which one?
<ardchoille> likyw
<helai> hello
<helai> who can help me
<ardchoille> helai: With what?
<afidegnum> Hello pls I am try8ing go remove the bind package and I am still getting the following error if anyone can help me pl
<IdleOne> prem, I havent seen a epmty file name error before I am not sure what to do with that :/
<afidegnum> the error message is located at
<afidegnum> http://rafb.net/p/tgoJbs40.html.
<erUSUL> afidegnum: 'sudo dpkg -r --force-all bind' ?
<afidegnum> http://rafb.net/p/tgoJbs40.html
<jrib> afidegnum: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/bind.postinst
<mususu> i have 5.04, is the latest version much better or only little better?
<IdleOne> can someone help prem with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7200/
<prem> idleone,how to open sources.list.
<ardchoille> prem: I'd be interested in seeing your /etc/apt/sources.list. Can you pastebin it please?
<mususu> its too many people in this chanenl
<IdleOne> prem, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> prem: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> !gksudo | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<jrib> mususu: try it out using a live cd and then decide for yourself
<helai> my system is ubuntu6.1,and sometimes i find the firefox can't open the page,after i refresh it several times,this page will be opened
<IdleOne> ardchoille, yeah I usualy use nano thats why I do sudo :/
<ardchoille> IdleOne: hehe
<D-G> hey, How to make autoclick through terminal ? Only if its possible. I mean - Pressing F5 after each 2minutes or something like that ? ;p
<javiolo> hi
<jrib> mususu: the latest version has the advantages of newer software and security updates  (5.04 no longer receives security updates)
<IdleOne> ardchoille, GUI editing is a waste of time for me lol
<prem> ardchollle,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7201/
<ardchoille> IdleOne: same here
<prem> my sources list,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7201/
<jrib> D-G: look into xmacro and cron
<pitillo> hi good afternoon. Is dmix supported in alsa (edgy)
<D-G> okej
<afidegnum> it is till subborn
<afidegnum> dpkg: error processing bind (--remove):
<helai> the network problem
<afidegnum> dpkg: error processing bind (--remove):
<helai> my system is ubuntu6.1,and sometimes i find the firefox can't open the page,after i refresh it several times,this page will be opened
<afidegnum> after runnint the cpommand
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why when I run 'glxgears' it pegs my processor at 100%, yet runs smooth?  I thought it seemed weird that a little program like that would even phase an Athlon 64 4000+
<ardchoille> prem: You use automatix?
<iGama> Hell, does anyone have Hanzo's Contact?
<jrib> D-G: you could get away with xvkbd and cron too probably
<D-G> jrib .. sudo apt-get install xmacro ?
<D-G> =] 
<helai> who knows network well?
<IdleOne> prem, I know what the problem is AUTOMATIX messed up your system ask in #automatix to see if they can fix it for you
<jrib> D-G: yep
<prem> ardcholllo,thats wht
<jrib> D-G: I'm curious... why would you need to do such a thing?
<ardchoille> prem: Do you realise that automatix is probably what messed up your system?
<helai> who knows the newtwork configuation well?
<SpudDogg> helai: what are you trying to do?
<IdleOne> !automatix | prem
<ubotu> prem: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pitillo> I can not see the way to setup alsa too. alsaconf was removed from alsa-tools too.
<D-G> you see.. im goin to some party.. but there is some moment when i need to refresh my web browsers page
<D-G> ^^_
<D-G> just some stupid idea with web mmorpg
<D-G> =] 
<ardchoille> IdleOne: That's why I asked for his sources.list.
<mamonassassina> hello,can jahshaka (it's on ubuntustudio) be installed on edgy?
<afidegnum> when I rund the pastebin, I got the folowing error
<mamonassassina> PLEASE dont make the bot tell me to go to #ubuntustudio or sth like that.
<mamonassassina> i need help for ubuntu. :P
<afidegnum> -sh: pastebin: command not found
<jrib> D-G: lol, I'm sure there is an extension for firefox to refresh a page continuously.  I know epiphany comes with one.  Or you could just write a script.  But I guess this will work too as long as your cat doesn't bump the mouse when you leave
<jrib> !pastebin | afidegnum
<ubotu> afidegnum: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prem> ardchoille,any way to work around>>
<ardchoille> prem: We don't support automatix. Please ask in #automatix
<IdleOne> ardchoille, I noticed he has kubuntu repos and edubuntu also but didnt think they would hurt and also amarok repo ... prem likes to lives on the edgy of his pants but the automatix thing ewwwwwwww thats just wrong
<D-G> jrib i would write a script if i would knew some language
<slabby> hi all
<D-G> but as i just learning php
<gnomefreak> !info jahshaka
<ubotu> Package jahshaka does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<afidegnum> OK PLS ONCE AGAIN, I WOULD LIKE TO REMOVVE BIND AND REINSTALL IT
<D-G> i cant write anything for now =] 
<ardchoille> IdleOne: lol
<afidegnum> HOW CAN I DO THAT
<slabby> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<jrib> afidegnum: no need for caps, I've asked you twice to pastebin that file...
<gnomefreak> afidegnum: please dont use caps
<javiolo> how can make rtorrent mail me when a download finishes ?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why when I run 'glxgears' it pegs my processor at 100%, yet runs smooth?  I thought it seemed weird that a little program like that would even phase an Athlon 64 4000+
<IdleOne> slabby, april
<afidegnum> ok I am not using cap
<slabby> idleone, thanks
<gnomefreak> slabby: april
<prem> am gettin this new error any help..i think it has nothin to do with automatix  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7203/
<IdleOne> 19th I believe
<helai>  who knows the newtwork configuation well?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yes
<jrib> prem: fix your ~/.fonts.conf
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: give or take a day
<CheshireViking> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> prem, every error you get from now on has something to do with automatix. my advise to you is save what you can and do a fresh install
<ardchoille> prem: Problems with automatix are often hard to track and prove. If you used automatix, there's no telling what can happen next.
<helai>  who knows the newtwork configuation well?
<jrib> helai: it's usually best to just ask your question or state your problem
<IdleOne> prem, we do not / WILL NOT support automatix :/ sorry dude
<SpudDogg> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ardchoille> prem: I would also advise to not have so many different repos in youyr sources list. Stick to the official repos for your distro and you won't have so many rpoblems.
<hwdyki> kdesu still doesn't work.
<hwdyki> neither does sudo
<jrib> hwdyki: what happens when you use this command:  sudo echo hi
<hwdyki> sorry trt agin
<hwdyki> sorry try again.
<Ropechoborra> Hi, i got a 35MB log, i want to read it, but it doesnt open the hole file, if i want to cat and grep it it says  Input/output error if i want to copy it says Input/output error what can i do to read it?
<jrib> hwdyki: it outputs word for word "sorry try again."?
<helai> my system is ubuntu6.1,and sometimes i find the firefox can't open the page,after i refresh it several times,this page will be opened,but at that time,if i opened it when i am on xp,that is ok
<SpudDogg> Ropechoborra: just use pico
<ardchoille> 35Mb log??? Holy usage batman!
<hwdyki> jrib: yeah.
<mususu> wow, this operating system is awesome, the virtual screen rules
<mususu> i cah nave porn on one screen
<mususu> then just click that butotn
<mususu> and im on the other screen
<mususu> and its no porn there
<hwdyki> jrib: it prompts for a passwd first.
<Ropechoborra> SpudDogg ok
<hwdyki> jrib: when i use su with that passwd, it works no problem.
<helai> who can help me:my system is ubuntu6.1,and sometimes i find the firefox can't open the page,after i refresh it several times,this page will be opened,but at that time,if i opened it when i am on xp,that is ok
<dahoople> set autolog on
<Omeil> the ubuntu 6.10 turns my monitor to standby fater the bar loads at the splash :(. thats a video issue isn't it?
<IndyGunFreak> helai, try uninstalling then reinstalling Firefox
<jrib> hwdyki: sudo  prompts for your *user* password
<IndyGunFreak> or try Opera.
<helai> who can help me:my system is ubuntu6.1,and sometimes i find the firefox can't open the page,after i refresh it several times,this page will be opened,but at that time,if i opened it when i am on xp,that is ok
<Omeil> the ubuntu 6.10 turns my monitor to standby fater the bar loads at the splash :(. thats a video issue isn't it?
<helai> who can help me:my system is ubuntu6.1,and sometimes i find the firefox can't open the page,after i refresh it several times,this page will be opened,but at that time,if i opened it when i am on xp,that is ok
<IdleOne> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> helai, take a paxil
<SpudDogg> IndyGunFreak: lol
<IdleOne> Omeil, and helai dont ask every 10 seconds it's annoying and wont get you helped any faster
<paul_> Hi Everyone! Slightly off topid question here - My sister runs a local shop village and has recently had a look at Linux. She just bought a new till management system with XP as the native OS. It has a barcode reader and calculator and stuff but it disappointed by the usual Windows characteristics (crashing, sql errors, slow as hell) - It there a Linux alternative. She would be interested in a full system, open-source or otherwise.
<IndyGunFreak> SpudDogg, that might help..lol
<Omeil> i have been trying to get this work for 6 hours -_o
<SpudDogg> IndyGunFreak: we could also do this:
<SpudDogg> !repeat > helai
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jrib> afidegnum: still there?
<Omeil> i thought Ubuntu was ment to work good with Ubuntu video cards.
<kaushal> jrib : How do i start apache web server in Ubuntu
<Omeil> with geforce cards i mean -_-
<SpudDogg> i didnt know ubuntu made video cards
<ardchoille> What is an Ubuntu video card?
<Omeil> lol
<jrib> kaushal: have you installed the 'apache2' package?
<Omeil> Nvidia cards :D
<kaushal> yes
<Omeil> that was one big typo
<jrib> kaushal: it should start automatically then
<ardchoille> !nvidia | Omeil
<ubotu> Omeil: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpudDogg> Omeil: I see.  Did you install some nvidia drivers?
<prem> does uninstalling automatix and its components help???
<IdleOne> Ubuntu makes open source hardware? is free as in Beer?
<IdleOne> prem, nope
<ardchoille> prem: I seriously doubt it, since the problems are already there.
<snoops> hey - I'm looking to buy a webcam, and wondering if there is a list of ones that're supported on ubuntu?
<hoodies> Can anyone tell me why i get this error when i try to apt-get install tcl heres the error: Reading package lists... Done
<hoodies> Building dependency tree
<hoodies> Reading state information... Done
<prem> so wht should i do?
<hoodies> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hoodies> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hoodies> is only available from another source
<hoodies> E: Package tcl has no installation candidate
<IndyGunFreak> prem, ive never had a problem with automatix
<jrib> !paste | hoodies
<ubotu> hoodies: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Omeil> no thats not the problem. im running XP and when i try to use CD Live! it loads the splash screen. then the screen just goes black or the monitor just goes in standby
<IndyGunFreak> sometimes i think the reported probelsm are exaggerated
<IdleOne> prem, its like saying Im gonna take this hammer and smash my windshield then put the hammer away is my window still broken?
<ardchoille> prem: BAckup personal files and re-install <- My adivce
<ardchoille> idlqNice analogy
<jrib> kaushal: have you checked if apache is running now?
<ardchoille> IdleOne: ^^
<prem> ardcholle..u mean reinstall from the scrap?
<IdleOne> ardchoille,  Im good at breaking stuff so I know about it hehe
<kaushal> it was running
<ardchoille> prem: That's exactly what I would do
<IndyGunFreak> prem, thats what he means
<kaushal> I killed it
<ardchoille> IdleOne: hehe
<kaushal> now how do i restart it
<Omeil> so no one knows what to do in my shoes?
<jrib> kaushal: k, you can stop and start it with  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start    and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<SpudDogg> Has anyone else here noticed slow repos?
<ardchoille> prem: Are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<mamonassassina> i'm trying to build jahshaka,and when i do configure,this is what i get:
<SpudDogg> in the US
<mamonassassina> ./configure: 57: qmake: not found
<kaushal> ok
<prem> edgy
<mamonassassina> what is wrong with that?
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil, when I had that problem, it was because of a dual head ATI card
<IdleOne> mamonassassina, sudo aptitude install build-essential should fix that issue
<unop> !info tcl8.4 | hoodies, you need to specify a specific tcl package,
<ubotu> hoodies, you need to specify a specific tcl package,: tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-1.1 (edgy), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3148 kB
<mamonassassina> IdleOne: thank you
<kaushal> Thanks jrib
<Omeil> Indy so you replaced the cards?
<kaushal> it worked
<IdleOne> hoodies, use tcl8.4-dev
<kaushal> jrib how do i know the exact version of apache
<Omeil> or replaced them with a different video card?
<hoodies> and i can apt-get install that?
<mamonassassina> IdleOne: nothing happened.maybe because i have some packages that need to be updated?
<kaushal> I mean for example is it 2.0.59
<jrib> kaushal: apt-cache policy apache2
<unop> kaushal,  apachectl -v/--version maybe?
<mamonassassina> IdleOne: i mean,nothing was installed.
<prem> i can't even access automatix site!! buggers..messed up my system
<IdleOne> mamonassassina, enable universe
<helai> who can help me:my system is ubuntu6.1,and sometimes i find the firefox can't open the page,after i refresh it several times,this page will be opened,but at that time,if i opened it when i am on xp,that is ok
<IdleOne> !universe | mamonassassina
<ubotu> mamonassassina: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> prem, some say automatix does this, i've put automatix on 3 systems, never a prob
<Narqulie> Guys.. I just restarted my comp, and the sounds are all gone.. I have SB audigitu 2 (or somwthing like that) and all was working perfectly yesterday.. Ubuntu is finding the card, it's turned on and is not muted.. :)
<ardchoille> prem: Have you asked in #automatix ?
<kaushal> jrib anyother method
<prem> can't find a soul
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, there's like 2 people there, i already went there.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Ah, ok
<IdleOne> mamonassassina, first enable universe and multiverse then install build-essential then try compiling
<unop> kaushal,  apachectl -v/--version maybe?
<jrib> kaushal: how about what unop suggested
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: 2 people? hahaha
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, thats all i saw
<mamonassassina> IdleOne: it was enabled.at least in synaptic it says it's enabled.
<quaal> why does it say i have 9gb unused in gnome partition editor but azureus says the disk is full ?
<afidegnum> hello pls I still need your assistamnce [pls
<Chousuke> quaal: it's the 10% reserved for root.
<IdleOne> mamonassassina, paste /etc/apt/sources.list please
<quaal> Chousuke, how do i turn that off
<IdleOne> !pastebin > mamonassassina
<kaushal> Thanks unop
<afidegnum> it is abour remobing the "bind" package
<unop> kaushal,  dpkg -l | grep -i apache  will definitely list your apache version there
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, like i said, i've never had a prob with automatix, so i don't know what the constant concern about breaking syustems is about
<kaushal> ok
<jrib> afidegnum: do you want me to help you?
<stork> i installed some other distro on another partition which completely messed up edgy's /home/alex/ files, so gnome doesn't work properly and the console is all weird.. what do i do??
<IdleOne> !worksforme | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kaushal> if i have to insall apache from httpd.apache.org
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne, i know, i know..lol
<Chousuke> quaal: You shouldn't turn it off completely. Reduce the percentage.
<kaushal> for example 2.2.23
<IdleOne> :P
<Chousuke> now hm
<IndyGunFreak> !justworks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justworks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<denton_sk> does anyone know if feisty will have kernel 2.6.21-rc1 ?
<mamonassassina> IdleOne: i think i know a pastebin.
<kaushal> so how do i install it on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i love it when people say a distro "Just Works"...
<Chousuke> I'm not quite sure how that is done, but it depends on the filesystem
<mamonassassina> IdleOne: i mean,i have to look for it but...
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: That's just the point. Some folks have no problems while automatix trashes other's systems. It's completely unstable and shouldn't be used at all.  <-- my opinion.
<quaal> Chousuke, ok.. thanks for the info
<hoodies> okay i have another problem i have setup ssh but i cant get a ftp to work with ssh what would be the best way to do this?
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, i hear ya..
<Chousuke> quaal: that's of course just one possible cause, but I can't think of any others either :P
<IndyGunFreak> i'd just think in installing it on 3-4 systems, a couple different distros, i'd have had a problem by now if there was one
<mamonassassina> IdleOne: anyway,i have to go now.thank you very much for your patience.
<IdleOne> mamonassassina, no problem
<prem> ardchoille.dude its on the wikipage  a warning tht automatix would crash ur system would have helped me
<Omeil> how do i edit etc/X11/xorg.conf in ubuntu?
<Omeil> as in a command line
<choru> Omeil emacs?
<Omeil> emacs?
<IndyGunFreak> prem, wether it causes systems to crash, etc.. is highly suspect
<IdleOne> prem, perhaps you should tell the automatix ppl to put the warning on theyre page
<Chousuke> Omeil: use nano
<Omeil> i just don't know what to put infront to edit the file :)
<ardchoille> prem: Well, if I had gotten hold of you before you installed it, I would have let you know.
<Omeil> oh ok so nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> like i said, i've installed it on 3-4 PC's, with 3-4 different versions of Ubuntu, no problem.s
<Chousuke> Omeil: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<choru> Omeil yes
<Chousuke> you need the sudo so you have write access.
<afidegnum> helllo all, pls I have noticed my bind package from dpkg is currupted I am looking for a way to remove it and re install it
<Raider1> grr .. Is it even possible to get Ubuntu Server to see my RAID-5 on installation ?? I tried doing the Software RAID setup, but it keeps saying no available partitions exist to do the RAID on, whether I create partitions on the drives or not
<Chousuke> because the file is owned by root
<hoodies> anyone know how i would get a ftp to work with ssh so i dont upload or whatever i need to do through a ftp client..?
<Omeil> im gonna try to change a video setting
<afidegnum> I have run all type of command but it is giving me error
<Omeil> since booting normaly dosen't work
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<jrib> afidegnum: you still have not pastebinned the file I asked you about :/
<afidegnum> can someone assist me to remove it pls
<Chousuke> usually you should reconfigure using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Omeil> gonna try VESA :D
<Chousuke> with sudo :P
<afidegnum> where and how should I do hte pastebind?
<Raider1> Why Ubuntu isn't seeing the RAID-5 from the BIOS is being me, seems like the logical place for it to see it in the first place
<IndyGunFreak> try Sudo apt-get remove Ubuntu 6.10
<jrib> !pastebin | afidegnum
<ubotu> afidegnum: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> afidegnum: jrib Is trying to help you.
<Omeil> I dosen't have to be permanat tho
<Omeil> permanant :)
<hoodies> anyone?
<prem> IndyGunFreak,am using adsl..but my connection drops frquently any ideas
<CheshireViking> adding to the conversation about Automatix, does Automatix2 work better and have less problems, maybe the original warning was about an earlier version (Automatix2 messed up a few things & I ended up resinstalling to fix it)
<IndyGunFreak>  prem sorry
<hairulfr> Hey all, the text that's under icons on ones desktop, i.e "Home Folder"  - is there a way of removing that, of only making it pop up when cursor hovers? Cheers!
<afidegnum> ok ok ok thanks a lot but I am getting a bit confused that is why?
<IndyGunFreak> CheshireViking, thats a no-no discussion here
<jrib> afidegnum: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<prem> any 1 with fundaes on adsl>
<afidegnum> invvite me
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: It's best for your system and your brain to learn how to do that studd yourself :)
<jrib> afidegnum: type this in your irc program:   /join #ubuntu-classroom
<ardchoille> s/studd/stuff/
<CheshireViking> IndyGunFreak, I know its not liked, I wouildn't use it again
<IdleOne> i think there should be an autoban added to the bot whenever the word automatix is said in here ( /me ducks and hides )
<hairulfr> :P
<ardchoille> IdleOne: lol
<IndyGunFreak> then why did you ask?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne, i don't know if it should be "that serious" of an offense..lol
<hoodies> hmm okay?
<prem> i did sudo pppoeconf and ran the setup..it disconnects frequently
<IdleOne> need a smoke :/
<prem> any help?
<CheshireViking> a few comments in here about it working for some & not for others, just wondered if the newer version was less risky - In which I'd have hated to see the old version
<sergiu> hello
<sergiu> how can i add an language to the keyboard Layout Switcher? (i'm xubuntu useR)
<IndyGunFreak> CheshireViking, all I can say, is Ive  used Automatix1, Automatix2, and Automatix Bleeding Edge on 3 systems, 3 different versions of Ubuntu, no probs
<prem> ok guys..time to run clean install..i will be back..thanks for ur time
<erUSUL> !automatix
<IndyGunFreak> prem, good luck
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<A_I_> why don't  ubuntu init scripts have "status" option ?
<CheshireViking> IndyGunFreak, ah well, you must be the one lucky person
<IndyGunFreak> if you say
<hayden> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<A_I_> how can I know if a service is running or not ?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> thanks to envy script, i got nvidia driver working, now i'm trying to get S-VIDEO working, i followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 , but with the updated xorg.conf, my X simply won't start
<IndyGunFreak> hayden, i never suggested it would work for everybody
<IndyGunFreak> i'm jus saying it doesn't crash everyone's systems like reported
<Enselic``> pazemlsqdfmoj: what does X say?
<hoodies> how would i get ssh working with a ftp? so i can upload my files i need to or download them to edit them, instead of me keep switching between the two os's?
<zpertee> how do I change ubuntu server networking to dhcp?
<hairulfr> The text that's under icons on ones desktop, i.e "Home Folder"  - is there a way of removing that, or only making it pop up when cursor hovers? Cheers!
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enselic``: that's rather hard to say, as when it crashes, i can't very well copy paste, but i believe it says something bout screens not existing or something
<erUSUL> hoodies: use scp or sshfs
<hayden> IndyGunFreak,  er I was just seeing what ubotu's response to !WorksForMe was
<IndyGunFreak> hayden, oh..lol, it gets posted here a dozen times an hour
<choru> someone that's good on samba?
<hoodies> erUSUL: and i can use apt-get inatall to get one of them?
<Flamekebab> Dumb question - is the Intel Core Duo 2 an x86 processor, or a 64bit one?
<Enselic``> pazemlsqdfmoj: well it's important what it says, so restart and provide exact error messages
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enselic``: ok, be right back
<A_I_> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Flamekebab, i'm not sure, may not be so dumb, i think its 64bit though, but use caut9ion on the 64bit distros
<Flamekebab> IndyGunFreak, I've been treating it as x86 so far
<Flamekebab> was mostly curious
<IndyGunFreak> Flamekebab, thats probably best
<A_I_> it's always a pleasure to feel heard
<IndyGunFreak> the 64bit distros, it never seems to work right for me
<Flamekebab> I've just gone from a fully functional Edgy to a b0rked Feisty
<Flamekebab> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<erUSUL> hoodies: afaik scp comes with ssh. sshfs is a fuse filesystem iirc
<Flamekebab> trying to figure out what to do about nvidia kernel modules
<IndyGunFreak> i personally would stick with 32bit until the 64bit is more stable, and has more available for it in native 64bit
<goldeagle> hi, what packages I need to install for x86 emulation and install nspluginwrapper and that emul-linux-x86-soundlibs ??
<bauer77> hello everyone
<goldeagle> what I need to install for x86 emulation including soundlibs and install nspluginwrapper ?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enselic``: i got: undefined screen "Screen[0] " referenced by serverlayout
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enselic``: and "fatal server error: no screens found"
<Enselic``> pazemlsqdfmoj: make sure the screen references are right
<space_ninja> I heard that you can't play movies with after you install ubunut
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enselic``: i'm not very linux-knowleadgable, i just followed the guide :S
<hoodies> erUSUL: so go with scp & how would i go about setting that up?
<Enselic``> pazemlsqdfmoj: paste your xorg.conf and Ill see if I see anomalities
<bauer77> how do you change what music or video program you want ubuntu to default to,  I dont like to have totem as the default
<Enselic``> !paste | pazemlsqdfmoj
<ubotu> pazemlsqdfmoj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enselic``> bauer77: rightclick -> properties -> Open With
<nkryptr26> hi there can anyone help me? i have a wireless card installed it works fine but gnome-network-manager can't see it, anyone have any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> i hate windows
<Flamekebab> IndyGunFreak, me too
<hoodies> erUSUL: is there maybe a walk through guide that i could look at and get a idea on how to set it up?
<choru> I'm using samba on a ubuntu file-server. I have mounted /dev/hdb (15GB free space) on /mnt/files at my main disk /dev/hda (1.2GB free space). My problem is that samba thinks that I only have 1.2G when using /mnt/files from samba. Anyone have a solution?
<Enselic``> IndyGunFreak: how come?
<ewanm89> IndyGunFreak: And me
<Flamekebab> if I install the latest nvidia drivers, do they install the relevant kernel modules too?
<IndyGunFreak> Enselic``, i broke my ankle, so i'm stayign at my mom's for a few days, and they use windows here, and IE just crashed on me..lol
<IndyGunFreak> just mad me realize why i left M$ behind..lol
<Enselic``> IndyGunFreak: ff crashes on me too sometimes
<Flamekebab> Windows is less responsive than a narcoleptic sloth
<bauer77> Enselic``: I am trying to stream media that needs mplayer but totem keeps defaulting
<IndyGunFreak> Enselic``, but i'd put Firefox against IE anyday of the week
<Enselic``> bauer77: in firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> i actually just isntalled firefox, wether she likes it or not.
<bauer77> Enselic``:  yes
<IndyGunFreak> not to mention, this PC is kinda old, Win98, etc,
<Flamekebab> if I install the latest nvidia drivers, do they install the relevant kernel modules too?
<Enselic``> bauer77: apt-remove totem plugins
<IndyGunFreak> i coudl probably make it run much better with Ubuntu, but she's set in her ways
<bauer77> Enselic``:  thanks
<Musaed__> Hi there, I have Toshiba M70-193, and can load Ubuntu 6.06 only in safe mode!! Any help is highlt appreciated
<IndyGunFreak> Musaed__, you win the award for worst explanation of a prolbme
<IndyGunFreak> problem
<fredl> hi, anybody here use xmame.x11 ?
<bauer77> anybody get Yahoo lauchcast to work in linux yet?
<Musaed__> I am sorry, I am very new to Linux sys.
<fredl> I had never heard of that, apt-get install xmame.x11 and I downloaded a ROM from ROMNation but I don't know how to start it.
<untitled> Good afternoon, i have a file with iptables rules, where should i put the file and what should i do to make it start on boot, start/stop/restart those rules?
<IndyGunFreak> Musaed__, my point is, are you getting an error message when you try to boot in normal mode or what?.. it would help to know that
<IndyGunFreak> just saying, "I can't boot into anythign but safe mode".. is like callign an auto mechanic, sayuing my car won't start, and demanding a phone quote on what it will cost to fix
<Musaed__> When I boot from CD every thing is fine, but at the end I am getting black screen with the starting tonel
<Flamekebab> ( if I install the latest nvidia drivers, do they install the relevant kernel modules too? )
<untitled> anybody?
<steel_lady> how to apply chmod 777 to all the subfolders of one folder???
<IndyGunFreak> Flamekebab, i think so.. when I installed the nvidia drivers, my kernel upgraded also.
<Flamekebab> IndyGunFreak, cheers
<Flamekebab> I'll give it a shot
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not 100% sure though
<Flamekebab> if not, I'll be back
<IndyGunFreak> so worksforme!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Flamekebab> hehe
<kinlo> steel_lady: find -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \;
<MojoWork> how do i query the bot? (assuming there is one)
<Flamekebab> woo
<Flamekebab> byee
<untitled> where are init scripts in ubuntu?
<Pici> MojoWork: /msg ubotu <query>
<Musaed__> when I boot using safe mode the desktop is shown!!
<MojoWork> Pici: thx
<steel_lady> kinlo, I do not understand
<MojoWork> Pici: perfect. found just what i was looking for, thanks
<bauer77> is there anyway to emulate Windows media player for active x controls?
<Pici> steel_lady: also `chmod 777 -R` will chmod recursively
<mruiz> what is the best way to update my ubuntu from edgy to feisty (herd4) ?
<very`tired> Enselic``: i got the tv-out working, had forgotten 1 identifier, but for some reason, it just shows an empty desktop, i can't interact with it our anything
<hairulfr> mruiz: Download the feisty,backup you are userfiles/configs and do a clean install
<hairulfr> Your
<mruiz> hairulfr, mmmm a clean install?
<Enselic``> very`tired: are you starting X with xstart or something similar?
<hairulfr> mruiz: I would anyway,
<sergiu> hello
<hairulfr> hello sergiu
<very`tired> Enselic``: this time, yes, if i reboot it starts automatically
<IndyGunFreak> mruiz, i love clean installs.
<Enselic``> very`tired: if you reboot, it will probably work. xstart doesn't do what you want
<ardchoille> I have a question about ~/.bash_profile. There is a snippet at the bottom that I feel may be a system risk. If you put PATH=~/bin:$PATH and someone puts a trojaned version of ls in your ~/bin, won't that be called before /bin/ls? Shouldn't it be PATH=$PATH:~/bin ? Is ordering not important in this regard?
<Enselic``> very`tired: you could try sudo gdm restart
<very`tired> Enselic``: ah ok *rebooting*
<Enselic``> very`tired: k
<akv2> I just upgraded my workstation from edgy to feisty and now i have a problem with my dualhead setup. I have a ATI x1300 and did a setup with aticonfig --initial=dual-head --server-layout=right. It seems like it's two seperate X servers, i cannot move a application from one screen to an other and the second screen has some problems rendering correct...anyone knows a solution?
<erUSUL> akv2: #ubuntu+1
<akv2> erUSUL: ?
<akv2> erUSUL: aah, i get it ;)
<wjohnsto_> sup
<wjohnsto_> negro
<sergiu> i want that i can change the languages with the left-win key
<sergiu> how to do so
<sergiu> what option to use
<Kaso> Ok, im getting "ImportError: No module named gtk" when trying to run certain programs, however i have all pertinant python-gtk packages, so i assume one must be miss-configured somehow, anyone got any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> why are people upgrading to Feisty so quickly?
<apex`> hi ppl
<Musaed__> there is no error message or any thing when booting in normal mode
<JernejL> hi all
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: I don't know. I'm still on Dapper :P
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, lol.. I always let the new ones sit for a few weeks before downloading
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: same here
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, let everyone else deal with the problems
<ardchoille> lol
<very`tired> Enselic``: same problem, i get a wallpaper, the taskbars and thats it
<IndyGunFreak> thats why i don't mess with them while they are in beta either
<sergiu> hello, how can i change the languages with the left-win key, i need to edit xorg.conf..
<Enselic``> very`tired: ls -a | grep gdm
<Enselic``> very`tired: ps -a | grep gdm I mean ^
<JernejL> can someone tell me something? how do i.. install a RPM package?
<Kaso> check out alien
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, use Alien
<very`tired> Enselic``: doesn't do anything
<Enselic``> !rpm | JernejL
<ubotu> JernejL: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Enselic``> very`tired: try sudo gdm restart
<arn_> when i try to start firefox, i get an erro that its already running and i have to close that one. can anyone tell me how can i close that?
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, what are you trying to install?
<JernejL> lazarus
<IndyGunFreak> lazarus?
<very`tired> Enselic``: GDM already running. aborting!
<JernejL> yes, lazarus :/ -> lazarus.freepascal.org
<Enselic``> arn_: open a terminal and type pkill firefox
<zpertee> hi can anyone help me?  Does ssh start automatically or do you have to load it?
<JernejL> so what do i have to do to be able to install RPM packages?
<Tonren> Sup guys.
<Enselic``> very`tired: ah, then it was ps -A | grep gdm :)
<arn_> Enselic``, thanks :)
<erUSUL> zpertee: automatically afaik
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, search Synaptic for a program called Alien
<Enselic``> very`tired: anyway, (still experimental) try sudo pkill gdm
<lasse_> hi im just testing irssi. good bye
<JernejL> IndyGunFreak, what is synaptic?
<very`tired> Enselic``: 4108 ? 00:00:00 gdm
<sergiu> what is the codename of left-winkey
<zpertee> erUSUL: thanx
<sergiu> =] 
<very`tired> Enselic``: 4125 ? 00:00:00 gdm
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, what version of Linux are you using?
<Enselic``> very`tired: sudo pkill gdm
<very`tired> done
<sergiu> no help today
<sergiu> :(
<very`tired> Enselic``: then what?
<JernejL> IndyGunFreak, i'm using kubuntu, whatever newest version that i downloaded 1 week ago.
<Musaed__> Guys.. guys, I want to switch to Ubuntu, So please help me here
<Enselic``> very`tired: then sudo gdm start
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, well, that doesn't mean you're using the newest version, did you download 6.06, or 6.10?... they are both still regularly hosted
<JernejL> :x
<Musaed__> When I boot from CD every thing is fine, but at the end I am getting black screen with the starting tonel
<JernejL> where do i finf out the version?
<Pici> !version | JernejL
<ubotu> JernejL: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<very`tired> Enselic``: still the same
<JernejL> Pici, a shell?
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, a terminal window
<Pici> JernejL: A terminal window
<Enselic``> very`tired: what happends?
<very`tired> Enselic``: my tv is showing the wallpaper and the taskbars and stuff, so basically an empty desktop
<very`tired> Enselic``: but i can't reach it with my mouse, nor is it a mirror
<JernejL> it's ubuntu 6.10 edgy something
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Enselic``> very`tired: ah ok, so you have X running, it's just that you dont get it to your TV?
<Musaed__> Is it my ATI mobility x700 not compatible with Ubuntu??? please any input?
<IndyGunFreak> answers like that annoy the hell out of me
<IndyGunFreak> but thats enough
<very`tired> Enselic``: indeed, although the tv is showing an empty desktop, so it's working up to some point
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_.rpm_to_.deb_Converter_.28Alien.29
<Pici> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Enselic``> very`tired: ah ok, sorry, then I got it wrong from the start
<IndyGunFreak> Pici, lol, Alien is dangerous?
<tonyyarusso> Musaed__: I have an X300 and it's fine - not sure how similar they are.
<Enselic``> very`tired: are you using Xinerama?
<IndyGunFreak> i've only used it once or twice with no prob,..lol
<very`tired> Enselic``: not a clue what that is, so i'm guessing not :P
<Enselic``> very`tired: if it appears to be a separate desktop, then probably no
<IndyGunFreak> boy you guys are scared of everything, Automatix, Alien, what else?
<Chousuke> Alien is not dangerous per se. it's just not a "clean" way to install packages.
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Maybe dangerous is a bit exaggerated
<Enselic``> very`tired: does this desktop have panels?
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, automatix is dangerous...lol
<very`tired> Enselic``: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 <- that guide
<very`tired> Enselic``: yes
<Sturk> damn 6.06 installer keeps crashing :((
<Chousuke> IndyGunFreak: Experience would indicate so.
<IndyGunFreak> no wait, i know, Automatix will cause your system great peril...
<Rprp>   [daedalus]  _Pan_ adaptr baconvanhood beasty Burn cafuego DDB defrysk dirksr DrArcheh dv5237 Eddos|Notebook Exposure Fergy fix-- g8m Gh0sty gotiniens gpeek Gtux guyvdb HerjanTreurniet herman HiddenWolf iKoen immeemosol JanC jeanjean Jeeves_ jk joolz jpjacobs Kayin KenSentMe kevor Knorrie lawine locobot_1 Math^ matjan misnix monger n1c0las old-monk Pensa`MIA Petrov pmjdebruijn profoX` Qball Rawh_ Rawplayer Rprp Rroet Shaffox Sjimmie spacey StarQuak
<Rprp> e Stonehead stvn susscorfa svdgraaf svg__ SWAT tehmaze totalwormage ubotu wadacom wdh wilman wouterh yamal yamal_ Yvonne Zaggynl
<Enselic``> very`tired: so it appears to be a function desktop, it's just that you cant get there?
<very`tired> Enselic``: indeed
<IndyGunFreak> Chousuke, your experience maybe
<Enselic``> very`tired: have you tried to go there in all edges of your screen?
<very`tired> yup
<JernejL> IndyGunFreak: it's saying something along "unable to lock administration directory" ?
<Enselic``> very`tired: in ServerLayout (xorg.conf), doublecheck the layout and compare with that in the tutorial
<Pici> Rprp: Dont do that.
<Chousuke> IndyGunFreak: last time I checked the automatix script, it was still using --force and doing lots of questionable things.
<very`tired> Enselic``: k *checking*
<Chousuke> IndyGunFreak: I'm not calling that safe.
<Rprp> Pici: What did i? :/
<IndyGunFreak> Chousuke, i don't know, i just went through this with someone else, i've got it on 3 different systems, 3 differentversions of Linux, no probs
<lastnode> does anyone know if Feisty had any plans for bcm4318 native driver + firmware, in the spec?
<JernejL> IndyGunFreak, thanks it worked now
<Pici> Rprp: You pasted part of the userlist.  It just paged all of those people.
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, ok
<AzureMoose> !worksforme | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Sturk> HELP!!! ubuntu 6.06 installer keeps crashing
<Sturk> what do i do
<IndyGunFreak> AzureMoose, thats been posted 85 gazillion times
<space_ninja> who's got the best software, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<JernejL> now how do i install the RPM?
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, download the RPM to your desktop
<Chousuke> space_ninja: that's a question of preference.
<JernejL> IndyGunFreak, it's on my CD
<jrib> space_ninja: they both have the same software available.  They use the same repositories.  Kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde stuff by default and ubuntun is ubuntu with GNOME by default
<JernejL> it's running thru vmware under windows
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, i have no idea how to do it via CD
<Musaed__> tonyyarusso: When I boot from safe mode, it works. but fom normal mode there is only black screen + the start up tone
<ikonia_> JernejL why are you trying to install rpm's on ubuntu
<space_ninja> yes I know but as default
<JernejL> eh? what's the difference? it's just a file..
<ikonia_> JernejL rpms's are a different format
<JernejL> ikonia_, because the program has no APT package
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, big difference
<ikonia_> JernejL then you need to build and make one -
<JernejL> i got the ALIEN package thing
<jessie> I have a ipw3945-based wireless card in my laptop. I try to get it connected to a wpa-psk based network and it seems to work but I always get 'eth1 :link not ready'
<Chousuke> ikonia_: you make it sound easy :P
<tonyyarusso> Musaed__: might need some mucking around with your xorg.conf then - check the forums for any relevant notes about that card.
<ikonia_> thats rubbish
<jessie> any ideas?
<ikonia_> Chousuke ts not that hard, a litle time cosuming the first few times
<Chousuke> ikonia_: yeah, but it's going to be really painful for a beginner.
<Chousuke> ikonia_: even if you know your way with Linux it takes time.
<ikonia_> Chousuke then a beginner should be requesting the package from maintainers rather than trying to fudge rpm's
<ikonia_> Chousuke yes it is time consuming the first few times- I agree
<Chousuke> a beginner wouldn't know the difference, really
<Musaed__> tonyyarusso: Where to find that file?? this my first time using Linux sys. thank you
<JernejL> IndyGunFreak, now i copied rpm files to desktop, can i install them now?
<ikonia_> Chousuke exactly, so a beginner should be requesting it gets builtrather than trying to fudge rpm's
<ikonia_> JernejL do not install rpm's
<tonyyarusso> Musaed__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<space_ninja> how do i upgrade an old version of gnome to the newest and how do I get rid of the old shit?
<JernejL> ikonia_, thanks for the advice, but i need this rpm installed.
<ikonia_> JernejL request a package builder builds a apckage
<tonyyarusso> space_ninja: wait for a new release ;)
<ikonia_> space_ninja watch the lanaguage - its uncalled for
<JernejL> ikonia_, what?
<space_ninja> ok sorry
<space_ninja> :)
<ikonia_> JernejL request an ubuntu packager builds you a package
<ikonia_> JernejL ratehr than you try to force incompatible software
<Chousuke> JernejL: you can just run "alien package.rpm" and it'll produce a .deb which you can install. However, you should know that this may not work very well.
<JernejL> ikonia_, i don't understand..
<Chousuke> it shouldn't break anything though.
<ikonia_> JernejL rpmis not only a different package, but the contents are built against a different OS so can cause problems
<ikonia_> JernejL rather than try to make this work, make a request to the ubuntu team to buuild an ubuntu package
<steelb> how do i get my rear speakers working?
<nicolah> At the boot I have a kernel panic with the latest kernel. Where can I read the log now ? thanks
<ikonia_> nicolah what point does itn panic - and whats the error
<JernejL> terminal says it can't find bash alien?
<tonyyarusso> JernejL: I might be able to get a package for you, IF (and only if...) it compiles with minimal headaches.  Not today though, but maybe soon.
<very`tired> Enselic``: it seems to be fixed :D
<ikonia_> JernejL stop stop stop - its clear yuou don't know what your doing. - Just ask someone to build you an ubuntu package
<very`tired> Enselic``: had a tiny typo in my server layout :P
<JernejL> ikonia_, build me a ubuntu package, please?
<ikonia_> tonyyarusso thats the spirit - I'll also lend a hand if you want
<tonyyarusso> JernejL: what was the url for the source again?
<ikonia_> JernejL make an official request
<JernejL> how do i make it offical?
<ikonia_> JernejL through launchpad
<ikonia_> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<daviey> Whats the name of the network manager applet (taskbar) in edgy?
<nicolah> ikonia_, after selecting the 2.6.17-11 kernel I have an error like Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un
<nicolah> known-block(0,0) but not evrytime.
<Raider1> Anyone up for some hand-holding to help me get Ubuntu 6.06 Server to install and recognize my SATA-II RAID-5 setup ?
<Sturk> damn ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ikonia_: (/me wonders if this is wise to volunteer - the one I'm attempting atm is giving no end of trouble...:P)
<ikonia_> nicolah looks like a disk initialisation error
<Enselic``> very`tired: that's usually the case :P :)
<Chousuke> what package are you installing anyway?
<jessie> daviey: you mean network-manager-gnome
<jessie> daviey: or the other one?
<nicolah> ikonia_, why with the other kernel (.10) it works normally ?
<ikonia_> tonyyarusso there are always a few fighters, I'll help
<daviey> jessie, the other one
<JernejL> can i install debian packages in ubuntu?
<ikonia_> nicolah different updated driver pahaps
<ikonia_> JernejL again not wise - but better than rpm
<Pici> Sturk: ?
<JernejL> but it works?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia_: in -motu for that.
<ikonia_> JernejL not really
<Sturk> Pici: installer keeps crashing
<ikonia_> tonyyarusso pardon
<Chousuke> JernejL: hmm
<nicolah> ikonia_, where can I read the log ? why does it happen just sometimes ? thanks
<ikonia_> nicolah it won't log as you've not booted that far and it can't see the disk
<Chousuke> JernejL: if there is a debian package, then the source must be debianised already
<Pici> Sturk: In cases like that, the Alternative CD is recomended
<JernejL> debianised?
<Pici> !alternatve | Sturk
<tonyyarusso> ikonia_: If you want to help troubleshoot, #ubuntu-motu is where I've been discussing.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternatve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !alternative | Sturk
<JernejL> the packages are here:
<JernejL> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=89339
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> tonyyarusso sure
<Pici> ..
<Sturk> Pici: what is it?
<Chousuke> JernejL: means that the modifications needed for building a debian/ubuntu package are done already.
<Pici> Sturk: Let me get you a link
<jrib> !alternate | Sturk
<Sturk> Pici: i'm just downloading the 6.10 installer
<ubotu> Sturk: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Chousuke> JernejL: it should be trivial to build your own
<Pici> jrib: thanks ;)
<nicolah> thanks ikonia_
<JernejL> can't i just use the package?
<ikonia_> nicolah no problem
<Chousuke> JernejL: you can try.
<ikonia_> JernejL no its a DIFFERENT OPERATING SYSTEM
<ikonia_> JernejL I can'tbe more clear
<Chousuke> JernejL: however, if it gives dependency conflicts, stop trying
<JernejL> but i thought it's both linux kernel and kde desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia_, i think you should go to his house and install it for him
<ikonia_> JernejL the kernel is not the whole OS - and the desktop is unimportant
<AlexFicelle> Hi there! I'm installing Ubuntu on my brother's computer. The computer doesn't have a floppy drive, but it does appear in Gnome. Any idea of how I could make that drive disappear (it just gives an error if I click on it: "mount: /dev/ is not a block device")?
<JernejL> so what is important?
<Chousuke> ikonia_: the debian package may work just fine
<ikonia_> IndyGunFreak hell, all he has to do is make a request o have it packaged
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia_, thats why i gave up..lol
<ikonia_> Chousuke %50/%0 but for someone who doesn't know the different between OS's - should he be trying it = no
<JernejL> ikonia_, perhaps i don't have the time to wait days to have it packaged.
<ikonia_> JernejL then perhaps you should use a supported OS
<jrib> AlexFicelle: you can probably comment the floppy line in /etc/fstab
<JernejL> so what do you suggest i use that installs RPMs?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> JernejL, Fedora Core 5
<icehammer> why can't i send IMs through gaim?
<unop> JernejL,  no install through source
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, you're probably doing something wrong
<IdleOne> !alien | JernejL
<ubotu> JernejL: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<JernejL> i tried alien.
<ikonia_> unop come on - he doesn't know the different between OS's - its not fair to ask to compile from scratch
<AlexFicelle> jrib> Nice! It does indeed appear in /etc/fstab as "/dev/". I'll try to comment it and see if it still comes up.
<icehammer> Indy >> it was absolutely fine till the morning..
<JernejL> bash can't find it
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne, do you just like to use the bot?
<JernejL> but i installed it
<Chousuke> JernejL: that thing seems big :P
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak, yup  it knows all
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, so what did you do it
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne, lol
<unop> ikonia_,  it's better than allowing him to install .rpms :)
<ikonia_> JernejL if this is really important - use fedora core 6 and install the supported rPM
<JernejL> Chousuke, it is big..
<ikonia_> unop oooh totally
<JernejL> might try that ikonia_ thanks
<AlexFicelle> jrib> All right! That worked! Thank you very much! I love this community! :-D
<icehammer> indy >> nothing.. it was working fine.. no i can type, enter >> i see what i typed.. its not being received at the other end
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, ?
<traisen> I have an old Red Hat installed in a partion on my H
<traisen> D... How do install Ubuntu over the Red Hat? Ubuntu asks to resize the partition not overwrite.
<Chousuke> hm
<IndyGunFreak> thats kind fo unusual
<IndyGunFreak> i'd suspect the problem is on their end
<icehammer> indy >> i know..
<JernejL> i do know the difference between os.. if you go like windows, linux, bsd.. unix.. but i don't get the differences between all these linux distros.
<ikonia_> traisen format the partition
<icehammer> indy >> no, it works fine when i try it in windows
<ikonia_> JernejL use fedora if this is an important package
<Chousuke> it would be simple to build the debs from the source.
<unop> !checkinstall | JernejL , use this in conjunction with a source package,
<ubotu> JernejL , use this in conjunction with a source package,: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<JernejL> it is as if all these linux distros are just to make confusion.
<slacker_nl> hello
<ikonia_> JernejL or request someone package it up for ubuntu and wait
<slacker_nl> where does the live CD store the information about autologin?
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, is it showing you as logged in(is the person you're sending an IM to on your buddy list)
<icehammer> ya..
<icehammer> indy >> ya..
<ikonia_> slacker_nl proably /etc/passwd and gdm.conf
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, thne you got me
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, what service are you using/
<slacker_nl> ikonia_: thnx, don't think /etc/passwd is used for it, but will check
<icehammer> indy > yahoo..
<traisen> ikoninia_: Format using Gnome partition manager with  the Ubuntu  live-CD?
<IndyGunFreak> ok, hang on
<ikonia_> slacker_nl it will have to be to get the password
<ikonia_> traisen yup - when you partition there is a tick box for format or preserve data
<slacker_nl> ikonia_: that's stored in /etc/shadow
<icehammer> indy >> u got a yahoo id?? lets try it...
<unop> i dont like the ambiguity in some of these factoids .. "It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database" .. heh? why get a .deb listed there?
<ikonia_> slacker_nl thats the actuall password but the user is referenced from /etc/passwd
<traisen> ikonia_: Is there any way I can look at the files on the partition to be 200% sure I have the right partition?
<Chousuke> JernejL: the source is already debianised.
<ikonia_> traisenmount it
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, send a message to IndyGUnFreak@yahoo.com
<ikonia_> traisen mouont it
<ikonia_> mount it
<JernejL> Chousuke, so what does that mean?
<ikonia_> JernejL request someone package it for you - or use fedora - its the best thing for you
<IdleOne> JernejL, linux distro's are like different version of windows i.e windows me XP XP PRO and so on except that linux distors tend to work. some distros use rpm packages some use deb packages all they are is a different way of making/installing programs Ubuntu uses .deb packages thats why you cant install the rpm
<ardchoille> Isn't this a potential security problem in Ubuntu?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368438
<icehammer> indy >> got it..??
<Chousuke> JernejL: you should be able to download the source, extract it and use dh_make to get Ubuntu .debs
<IndyGunFreak> no, i didn't get anything
<icehammer> u send me one: icehammer1234
<traisen> ikonia_: its been ages since I had to use the mount command itself... can you me a hint what the format is?
<ikonia_> traisen mount $device $mount_point
<JernejL> IdleOne, so why can't one distro implement a universal way to install both RPM and DEB?
<very`tired> Enselic``: now i got one last problem: resolution
<Chousuke> JernejL: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<stan1> does someone knows how to enable the windows "on top" feature in compiz?
<JernejL> 6.10 edgy
<ikonia_> JernejL does it matter - request someone package it or use fedora
<very`tired> Enselic``: i just updated my xorg.conf to support 1360x768 on secondary screen and 1280x1024 on primary, but it doesn't show either option in preferences->resolution
<Chousuke> ikonia_: you be quiet for a while now :p
<IdleOne> JernejL, good question probably because they work differently and it just to hard to do it so they can work together
<Pici> stan1: hmm, I'm not sure. The people in #ubuntu-effects might know though
<icehammer> indy >> getting mine?
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, did you just respond to my IM?
<IndyGunFreak> no, not getting anything
<Enselic``> very`tired: sudo apt-get install eeid
<icehammer> indy >> ya, i did..
<ikonia_> Chousuke its just going around in a circle "why why why  and how how how !"
<IndyGunFreak> that is strange
<icehammer> indy >> damn..
<Enselic``> very`tired: wong.. han gon
<IndyGunFreak> i wonder why that is.
<icehammer> indy >> bigtime..
<unop> ardchoille,  is it a security problem? yes and no .. its depends on how you percieve it. it's not because thats a user modification for the users environment and not system wide .. it's a hazard because a program could create aliases and the user not know about it .. overall, it's not considered to be a hazard
<traisen> ikonia_: $device is just the partion say partion8 and $mount_point is normally (convention only)  /media/hda8  where 8 is the partition #   ?
<icehammer> indy > anyway, will try later again.. thanks anyway
<ubuntu> i
<ubuntu>  hi
<very`tired> Enselic``: what?
<Chousuke> JernejL: hm, I only have access to a dapper machine :/
<very`tired> Enselic``: eeid doesn't seem to exist btw
<IndyGunFreak> icehammer, i just got that one
<ikonia_> traisen mount /dev/sda8 /var/tmp (for example)
<icehammer> indy >> u did?? did u get 2?
<Enselic``> very`tired: install read-edid
<Enselic``> very`tired: (got it wrong)
<Chousuke> JernejL: anyway
<ardchoille> unop: Ah, ok.
<very`tired> k
<lmosher> I have some data on a webpage (a transcript). I want to get this into openoffice so I can format it. If I paste the text it would require a LOT of formatting. Is there a way to extract the data? Print to file?
<very`tired> Enselic``: what does this read-edid do?
<Chousuke> JernejL: download the source with "wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/lazarus/lazarus-0.9.20-0.tar.gz"
<very`tired> Enselic``: it's installed btw
<ikonia_> Chousuke you've got no chance with that approach
<Enselic``> very`tired: sudo read-edid | parse-edid
<Chousuke> ikonia_: it's simple
<JernejL> Chousuke, the linux install has no internet because i don't know how to make it work.
<ikonia_> Chousuke for someone who can use linux
<Enselic``> very`tired: shows monitor capabilites
<ikonia_> Chousuke see !
<Chousuke> ikonia_: he needs to run 3 commands.
<Chousuke> :P
<very`tired> read-edid: command not found
<Enselic``> very`tired: oops, meant get-edid
<flamesrock> how do I convert a pdf to a txt file in linux?
<jrib> lmosher: I don't really understand, can you link to the page?
<Chousuke> JernejL: that's a bigger problem :/
<traisen> ikonia_: ok thanks I'll go try it.
<JernejL> ofcourse, i tried to avoid network
<hairulfr> flamesrock: You mark what you need and copy/paste
<Chousuke> JernejL: you should solve it before trying this.
<JernejL> i'm just trying to get what i need done.
<jrib> flamesrock: pdftotext in poppler-utils pacakge
<ikonia_> JernejL request someone package it - or use the correct rpm based distro
<lmosher> jrib, No it's my transcript, I need to log in.. I'm sending the unofficial transcript to an employer, but I want to keep the formatting on the page. I'm trying to print to a PDF or something, but I don't know how to do that in Firefox.
<flamesrock> tx
<johan_> can i run cat within eterm and leave it open
<Chousuke> JernejL: what kind of devices/internet connection do you have?
<ikonia_> johan_yup
<very`tired> Enselic``: you want me to pastebin the output or...?
<jrib> lmosher: you can print to pdf if you install cups-pdf
<johan_> or display content of a file within eterm
<ikonia_> johan_ yup
<JernejL> Chousuke, my ubuntu runs in vmware
<Chousuke> I see.
<lmosher> jrib, will I need to add the pdf printer manually, or does it set that up?
<fredl> anybody here ever use xmame?
<Chousuke> that should work though :/
<johan_> eterm -e cat foo; shut after execution
<Chousuke> JernejL: have you told vmware to act as a dhcp server?
<JernejL> Chousuke, i don't know
<Chousuke> JernejL: if you do that, Ubuntu should be able to autoconfigure your network.
<JernejL> i'll give it a try
<jrib> lmosher: I think you need to add the printer after installing the package
<Chousuke> you may need to enable NAT
<johan_> what do i do to leave it open without prompt, i just need the content of a file to be displayed
<JernejL> nat?
<bulmer> Chousuke: why the need to have the vmware have the dhcp? am curious? no other dhcp server around?
<ikonia_> nag on queue
<johan_> maybe tail -f would do the trick
<ikonia_> bang
<unop> johan_,  how about xmessage? xmessage  -file /path/to/file
<very`tired> how do i get current color depth?
<johan_> let me check, thanks
<very`tired> (and how do i change it ?)
<jrib> very`tired: xdpyinfo| grep 'depth of root'   (and  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  i think)
<johan_> xmessage works great but i like the nonintrusive transparency of eterm
<Chousuke> bulmer: vmware needs to control the network access.
<lmosher> jrib, hrm, it sees the pdf-printer but then asks me to pick a model... I guess I can just pick any normal printer?
<JernejL> the vmware is setup as NAT mode
<Chousuke> okay.
<jrib> lmosher: read /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf/README.Debian
<Chousuke> hmm
<unop> johan_, maybe? $TERM -e less /path/to/file
<johan_> what is less?
<johan_> is less more
<unop> less is more
<unop> :)
<Chousuke> JernejL: it should work then I suppose :/
<Raider1> Its 'Software RAID' and FakeRAID basically the same thing (In terms of the "Software RAID" options in the Ubuntu installer)
<johan_> more or less i guess
<Chousuke> JernejL: weird.
<jrib> lmosher: hmm I thought that mentioned something but I don't see it now
<unop> less is more than more :)
<johan_> thanks
<johan_> dont you love those names
<jessie> I have a ipw3945-based wireless card in my laptop. I try to get it connected to a wpa-psk based network and it seems to work but I always get 'eth1 :link not ready' - any ideas?
<Chousuke> JernejL: however, if you can't get network to work then you can't really build those .debs either.
<jrib> lmosher: do you see PostscriptColor as the ppd somewhere?
<afidegnum> jrib
<afidegnum> pls are you there?
<srikanthssn> hello, need help on using Wammu connecting via  DKU cable ??
<archville> Hi.
<archville> I've installed nvidia drivers (from the script supplied by nvidia.com) and the work, but after installing it, nvidia framebuffer does not load on boot.  Anything i can do to enable it for the console ?
<jrib> lmosher: ah I see it, take a look at "Generic"
<lmosher> jrib, AH ok ty.
<lmosher> jrib, then just postscript?
<jrib> lmosher: postscript color
<lmosher> jrib, lol it doesn't give me a file choice :/
<jrib> lmosher: what do you mean?
<srikanthssn> hello, need help on using Wammu connecting via  DKU cable ??
<tuskernini> Do i connect pc to pc wlan the same way as to a home wlan network?
<very`tired> howcome new resolutions i add to xorg.conf don't show up in preferences->resolution?
<jessie^^> very`tired: what resolution do you need to get?
<srikanthssn> very_tired, you might not have saved.. it happened with me :)
<very`tired> jessie: 1280x1024 for my main monitor, 1360*768 for the tv
<very`tired> srikanthssn: i did :< and rebooted n all
<lmosher> jrib, I printed using that printer, it doesn't do anything... I would expect a file popup. If I choose "print to file" it doesn't save in PDF (I'm assuming it's PS), but it loses a lot of the information (it shows 1 of the 8 semesters... )
<archville> very`tired: try selecting them in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg menu
<jrib> lmosher: you don't have anything in ~/PDF ?
<very`tired> archville: i don't lose anything if i don't change anything with that right? cause i just spent quite a bit of time getting my xorg.conf right
<dromer> hi, I'm having trouble umounting my camera, to sudo umount /dev/sda1 bash gives back "umount: /media/usb: device is busy" twice
<IdleOne> very`tired, make a backup
<lmosher> jrib, hrm, I see a file w/ the correct name, but evince and acroread show 1 blank page.
<archville> very`tired, you should not lose anything, but copy xorg.conf file to xorg.conf-backup before
<jessie^^> dromer: is the camera off?
<archville> so you can restore it afterwards if it messed up something
<muempf> you still have still access to /media/usb
<dromer> jessie^^: no
<lmosher> jrib, It's OK though, I went to view source and just copied that into a text file and converted it in openoffice. That should work good enough, some minor formatting required.
<jessie^^> dromer: turn it off
<dromer> jessie^^: I mant to umount it before turning it off
<txbunt1> I noticed that in the new Ubuntu "simplified" installer there is not an option to install as a server.  How do I install with server options?
<dromer> txbunt1: I think you need a different iso for that, not sure though
<ardchoille> Back in a bit.
<very`tired> archville: i can select the resolutions in there
<txbunt1> I have the one from shipit and I downloaded the one that I thought was it but both of them are the samd
<txbunt1> same
<muempf> you need the "alternate" iso
<K1GPL> is there a trick required to get onboard nvidia sound working?
<Pici> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<archville> very`tired, yes, there is a step of the configuration process that is selecting resolutions
<K1GPL> i can't find alsaconf or whatever it is
<lmosher> jrib, It's in one gigantic ugly table, but the formatting looks good a few weird characters to correct. Thanks for the help anyway. It was probably goofing up because it's a weird form (not a straight html file). I went to "save source" and when I opened it, it said "No transcript data", I had to go view source and manually cut and paste :/
<txbunt1> Thanks
<slacker_nl> I'm trying to build my own ubuntu live CD, so I can use it on my laptops, and have vpnc, ifplugd, guessnet and such installed and ready to work
<Lattyware_> How can I get the most out of my Core 2 Duo when encoding with ffmpeg?
<jrib> lmosher: hmmm, weird
<slacker_nl> however, in the vpnc.conf some sensitive information is stored, I thought about making the liveCD with my user so I need to login and have the sudo ready for my user only
<slacker_nl> but, when I would lose the CD, anyone could mount it and find the information stored on that CD.. right?
<very`tired> archville: i did that, the xorg.conf it generated looks (for resolutions) the same as i made
<archville>  the resolutions doesn't work ?
<archville>  Did you installed your graphics card drivers ?
<very`tired> archville: they simply don't show up in my system->preferences->screen resolution
<aoupi> slacker_nl: yes, if you loose the cd whoever gets hold of it can see the conf file
<aoupi> slacker_nl: unless you encrypt it in some way
<archville> It could be the graphics card driver, or the monitor is not being detected, but dunno really
<very`tired> archville: i had the beta nvidia drivers working before, and resolution worked like a charm in that one
<archville> So have i
<archville> well, now they are not beta but final release
<very`tired> ran an update on the entire system (apparantly also my nvidia drivers) which broke the drivers, i used envy script to reinstall nvidia
<JaccoH> any1 using the bnx2 module (for a broadcom netxtreme)
<archville> very`tired, try installing the nvidia drivers from the script supplied by nvidia.com
<very`tired> archville: will try
<very`tired> never knew nvidia had their own script :P
<archville> after latest update is the way i've installed it
<archville> and works perfectly here :)
<archville> but, you have to uninstall the other drivers first
<Orfeous> i have some problems with my audio! i have a integrated soundchip on my motherboard. Nvidia Soundstorm. And i cant get any mixer to work.. nothing happens with the volume if i change the sliders.. i have also tried nvidias own drivers for linux but.. nothing happens with its on "nvmixer" either.... what can i do? please help.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me build the latest alsa drivers?
<very`tired> archville: i been working all day to get the nvidia drivers up & running again after the update and get my tv working, now i gotta do it all over again? :<
<IndyGunFreak> very`tired, all night?  no wonde ryou're very tired
<archville> very`tired, is just running a script with sh thescript.run
<archville> it will itself insert the nvidia module in the kernel after the execution
<funpop> i need help on this one: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7788/
<very`tired> archville: but i have to manually uninstall my current drivers, correct?
<K1GPL> does ubuntu support nvidia mcp61 sound?
<archville> well, the script should unninstall them for you
<archville> but look at /etc/nvidia-* files
<ikonia_> funpop can't open the device file for a device
<archville> there could be two files, the scripts to let the nvidia drivers initialice at boot
<archville> delete them before installing the new driver from the nvidia.com script
<funpop> ikonia, how can i fix that ?
<funpop> its the ati control thing from fglrx
<ikonia_> funpop ahh pooh,sorry - I keep well out of the way with ati as its so touch and go
<very`tired> archville: i would assume any nvidia driver needs those 2 files, so wouldn't a new intsall overwrite them anyway?
<psygrass> hi guys.....newbie question... i have a dell computer and as u probably know that it comes with two hidden partitions of the hard drive for utilities and dell pc restore.... i want to install ubuntu dual boot with windows but i am afraid that ubuntu would format or resize the utility partition...and i don't want to lose them. i mean i want to install it on my windows partition. so how can i be sure of that?
<archville> very`tired, i dunno why, but it donts
<ikonia_> psygrass don't touch the partitions in the partition tool in ubuntu and it will be fine
<slacker_nl> aoupi: mmm - I came to the same conclusion, so I need something to encrypt/decrypt the files
<archville> in fact if you don't remove them before installing the new driver, you will lose nvidia module after rebooting
<archville> maybe apt-get remove nvidia-glx also removes it
<psygrass> so i just run the installation in the default choices?
<archville> i just did it by hand
<ikonia_> psygrass no - seloect the correct partion information and you'll be fine
<psygrass> one other thing...when i run the live cd it gives me a messege of incorrect xserver... or something like that....i have an ATI card radeon x600.
<psygrass> what am i supposed to do?
<ikonia_> psygrass try using the alternative CD as it may be easier than trying to get it working
<txbunt1> can anyone direct me to a good guide for setting up ubuntu as a network authentication server?
<a5benwillis> Whos had experience installing OpenSSH on Ubuntu?
<psygrass> when i run through safe graphics mode it works just fine
<ikonia_> txbunt1 depends hwo you want to authenticat and what you want to authenticate
<slacker_nl> aoupi (and others): do you have a pointer into how I can encypt files on my CD and decrypt then again from within the liveCD?
<ikonia_> psygrass do that
<psygrass> install from safe graphics mode??
<a5benwillis> I installed from source, now my pam and sshd_config is being ignored
<txbunt1> I am open to types of authentication.  Mainly users on the network
<ikonia_> psygrass yup
<Enselic``> very`tired: did you succed?
<psygrass> thanx
<MojoWork> anyone having trouble running the vmware server console in edgy?
<MojoWork> 1.0.1
<ikonia_> txbunt1 well thats too generic you need tp be more specific
<txbunt1> Well I am used to dealing with the Active Directory structure. I am not sure if Linux has a good alternative to that
<MojoWork> iirc this is the first time i've run it in edgy (2.6.17) and it's sucking 100% cpu and never showing the dialog
<yomm> Mojo : No .. What trouble specifically ?
<ikonia_> txbunt1 ldap, nis, nis+, samba, kerberos for example
<Surb> I'm trying to install an ethernet driver and it gives me a .patch file.  What do I do with it?
<yomm> mojo : try : gksu vmware-server-console
<ikonia_> Surb you need to patch kernel
<Pici> txbunt1: LDAP is the closest thing to AD on Linux
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me build the latest alsa drivers?
<Zaggynl> euh
<Zaggynl> had iemand mij gehighlight een tijdje geleden?
<yomm> mojo : I'f i'm correct you have to run it as root
<MojoWork> yomm: no you don't, not the console itself
<MojoWork> but i tried anyway, and sudo doesn't help
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<MojoWork> same behavior
<wastrel> sudo didn't help!
<txbunt1> I have looked at that.  I was hoping that linux had an easier alternative
<aoupi> slacker_nl: maybe something with gpg
<MojoWork> damn
<Surb> ikonia_: What would I type in Terminal?
<slacker_nl> aoupi: yes, I was thinking about encrypting the whole CD in that case
<ikonia_> Surb I'm not walking you through a kernel compile
<Zaggynl> Did anyone highlight me a while ago?
<slacker_nl> aoupi: or only the sensitive files
<hellmet> Does anyone know what driver SiS 82C204 uses??
<yomm> Mojo : right ,you just need to log in as root ...
<slacker_nl> the former is good, because no-one can mess with the CD then, the latter is good, because it protects only the files that need to be encrypted
<yomm> mojo : my bad :)
<txbunt1> Does anyone know  of a good LDAP control panel application that will configure the conf files a little easier
<MojoWork> yomm: it's always worked before as a normal user. you just can't start a vm you created as root
<jernej> hi all
<aoupi> slacker_nl: I'd go with whichever is easier to do :)
<jernej> (again)
<slacker_nl> aoupi: hehe, that's the plan
<slacker_nl> or might even try both
<jernej> i'm trying to install a package in .deb format
<jernej> how do i do this?
<slacker_nl> aoupi: how would you do it?
<ikonia_> jernej is it a debian package or an ubuntu package
<jernej> i don't know
<Nalleman> hi, today im trying to watch some streaming video with ff. I have installed mplayer with ff-plugin with automatix but somehow ff tries to use totem instead. Anyway it will not work and I would be happy if someone could help me out with this.
<ikonia_> jernej where did you get it
<jernej> it opens with ark
<aoupi> slacker_nl: I would store the config file at home and copy it over with scp when I needed it
<jernej> i got it where i got the RPMs
<ikonia_> jernej that means nothing
<ikonia_> jernej where is that
<jernej> on the lazarus website :/
<valehru> whats the command to remove all files associated with a package.  Eg apache, when sudo apt-get remove apache2 does it remove the config files etc?
<eeos> hi there. anybody who has installed ecplise on ubuntu 6.10, making it work using all ope source java packages?
<jernej> i asked larazus people and they say it works in ubuntu
<slacker_nl> aoupi: the plan of the livecd was not having to do that
<Pici> valehru: use the purge option, that removes config files aswell
<aoupi> valehru: apt-get --purge remove apache2
<ikonia_> jernej is this the family tree app ?
<valehru> thx
<tonyyarusso> valehru: aptitude purge
<jernej> ikonia_, family tree?!?
<ikonia_> jernej I've just googled for lararus and its a family tree app - what type of app is this
<jernej> just tell me how does it install, if i screw up i'll just vmware restore.
<sha1sum> is there an Ubuntu version of GNU/kFreeBSD or is it just for straight Debian?
<Pici> sha1sum: its just Debian
<ikonia_> jernej I'm trying to find the info on it -
<sha1sum> damn that needs to change hehehe
<hellmet> Does anyone know what driver SiS 82C204 uses??
<ikonia_> jernej so I can help you
<jernej> why info ikonia? just tell me how to install a debian package
<ikonia_> jernej what type of applicationis it
<jernej> it's a programming environment
<ikonia_> jernej I can find out the details on the apckage to see if its compattible
<jernej> lazarus.freepascal.org
<ikonia_> ahh
<tonyyarusso> jernej: What he's trying to say is, just give us the URL already so we don't have to guess randomly.
<ikonia_> jernej one moment
<jernej> ikonia, i asked in #lazarus-ide and they say it works in ubuntu
<ikonia_> jernej there are many ubuntu version
<jernej> i'm using 6.10 edgy :/ we talked before
<Pici> jernej: download the .deb package
<jernej> pici: i did.
<ikonia_> jernej I know - I want to see if its compatible with 6.10
<Pici> jernej:You should be able to double click it and it should run the package installer
<jernej> it runs ARK
<Pici> jernej: okay, then do (in a terminal) sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<sha1sum> is feisty still scheduled for release on 7/10 ?
<sha1sum> errr... 4/10 I mean
<zoli21> can anybody help how to include properly ip aliasing in to the boot scripts?
<Pici> sha1sum: Yes, as far as I know.
<sha1sum> cool.
<tonyyarusso> !feisty | sha1sum
<ubotu> sha1sum: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia_> jernej you can give it ago - there is little information on that package but it "looks" like its built against debian not ubuntu
<hellmet> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sha1sum> okay it's just sometime in april... dunno why I was thinking the 10th
<Humza> hello. I get the following grub error: "GRUB LOADING stage1.5 read error". lilo wont work either, and there has been a winxp install on the same hdd. please help
<jernej> ikonia, it supposedly works
<jernej> and sudo doesn't work, it can't find the file
<ikonia_> jernej as I said - you can try it - but it does look like its built against debian
<ikonia_> jernej where is the file
<Kaso> i get ImportError: No module named gtk whenever i try to open certain programs, but i have all pertinent python-gtk packages, whats going on?
<jernej> on the desktop
<ikonia_> jernej move it to somewhere like your home dir or /
<Pici> jernej: fine: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/filename.deb
<zoli21> Kaso, do you have multiple python installations?
<Pici> ikonia_: Move the file to / ??
<MojoWork> got it!!
<wastrel> /
<MojoWork> http://hamisageek.blogspot.com/2006/11/fix-for-broken-vmware-console-after.html
<ikonia_> Pici just so the path is siple for her to install
<ikonia_> s/simple/simple
<hairulfr> Is there a default shortcut for opening the menu that you get when rignt-clicking the top window border?
<jernej> nice it's reading database
<MojoWork> you guys might want to add that to the bot / community page for vmware
<Pici> ikonia_: Yeah, I just avoid putting anything in /
<hairulfr> (im in gnome)
<ikonia_> Pici I was going to move it back after she was done
<Kaso> zoli21 i think i have python-gtk2 and python-gtk1.2 packages installed
<Pici> ikonia_: okay :)
<MojoWork> i had this same problem in Sid. there's a problem with libdbus
<ikonia_> jernej reading some notes - you may have issues with some gtk updates on edgy 6.10 with that deb
<zoli21> Kaso: do you have more python installations 2.3 and 2.4?
<MojoWork> you just have to make it use the system's one rather than the one that comes with vmware
<ikonia_> jernej doesn't look anything major though
<Kaso> zoli21, i wouldnt know off the top of my head, how would i check?
<zoli21> Kaso: Try if you have python2.3 and python2.4 commands.
<Kaso> i have python     python2.4
<jessie^^> no advice on my issue?
<ndlovu> does anyone know of a way to create multi-session disks with Gnome's CD/DVD Creator?
<ikonia_> jessie^^ didn't see you ask a question
<cecko_> Hi all, don't you know where is the /etc/hotplug/usb folder in *ubuntu? I am trying to install PowerMate gadget
<jessie^^> I have a ipw3945-based wireless card in my laptop. I try to get it connected to a wpa-psk based network and it seems to work but I always get 'eth1 :link not ready' - any ideas?
<ikonia_> cecko_ hotplug doesn't exist any more
<wastrel> cecko:  udev replaced hotplug
<ikonia_> jessie^^ not configured against your router ?
<hairulfr> I can right click my title bar to get a menu. In that menu I can chose: "Move to another Workspace" and the select workspace #. Does anyone know what the shortcut for this is? Is there a default shortcut, if not, how do I go about setting one up. Thanks
<jaikercito> alguien usa ubuntu-server
<foormea> hi all, has anyone experienced system crashes with beryl after some time (30, 40min) of uptime?
<wastrel> !es jaikercito
<cecko_> ikonia: so should I just replace hotplug with /etc/udev/ everywhere?
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ikonia_> cecko_ what are you trying to do
<ndlovu> and what's the recommended cd burning app if I want to install one in ubuntu? gnomebaker? gtoaster?
<wastrel> bah
<ikonia_> ndlovu your choice
<zyth> k3b
<peace-keeper> nero
<wastrel> !es | jaikercito
<ubotu> jaikercito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<space_ninja> OK I'm about to install ubuntu, I HOPE GNOME IS BETTER THAN KDE OR ELSE I WILL KILL MYSELF
<jaikercito> but they do not respond to me
<cecko_> ikonia_ trying to install griffin PowerMate following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103075&highlight=powermate
<ikonia_> space_ninja THIS IS A SUPPORT CHANNEL - WE DON'T CARE - SO DON~T SHOUT
<ikonia_> cecko_ at a glance -are you trying to drop in the firmware or something like this
<space_ninja> OOOKAY
<zoli21> Kaso, try to fire up python2.4
<Mattias> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Mattias> lol
<Kaso> and then do what zoli21 ?
<zoli21> Kaso: with th command "python -v"
<cecko_> ikonia_ I need to get the gadget show up in /dev
<zoli21> Kaso: write: import gtk
<zoli21> import gtk
<tonyyarusso> !burners | ndlovu
<ubotu> ndlovu: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ikonia_> cecko_ udev should recognise it and createa  device, check the udev rules
<Kaso> zoli21, i get the same error as ive had before
<ndlovu> thanks tonyyarusso
<jessie^^> ikonia_: it is
<jessie^^> ikonia_: at least as configured as i Can get it
<zoli21> Kaso: check if direcory exist: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk
<zoli21> sorry
<zoli21> for 2.4
<zoli21> Kaso: ls /var/lib/python-support/python2.4/gtk-2.0/gtk
<Kaso> nothing
<afidegnum> hello jrib, obotu
<afidegnum> thre is something I would like to ask again!
<ikonia_> afidegnum just ask it
<zoli21> Kaso: directory not exist?
<Ayabara> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ayabara> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<afidegnum> I am using a remote server via SSH. how can I see the visual form of it
<afidegnum> ?
<ikonia_> afidegnum what do you mean visual form, the desktop gui ?
<afidegnum> like how windows peopls have a remote connection
<afidegnum> yes
<stooges> hi.. i installed beryl.. i can see it is running but how come is it not doing any effects?
<Kaso> zoli21, it exists but is empty
<ikonia_> afidegnum you can export your screen or X11 traffic to a loca X server over ssh - yes
<jaikercito> afidegnum using ssh -X server
<|{urse> anyone have any luck installing CvsCedega on Edgy?.. Dapper?
<ikonia_> stooges ask in#ubuntu-effects
<stooges> okay thanks
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<afidegnum> what command should I type for that?
<CAPS_LOCK> does ubuntu have this types as debian has stable testing and unstable?
<jaikercito> afidegnum: ssh -X active X11
<afidegnum> ok
<Q-FUNK> I'm wondering where can I go to unselect an ap that I previously told Apport not to bug me about?
<afidegnum> let me see
<CAPS_LOCK> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Roey> I think I'll brave the waters and install Feisty rather than Debian SID on my next machine.
<afidegnum> so in tnhat case, I hae to be a superuser right?
<Roey> Debian SID has annoying problems
<zoli21> Kaso: You have a problem with installation of python-gtk2 package
<zoli21> try to remove and install it again
<Kaso> ok
<wastrel> debian sid is supposed to have annoying problems, that's its purpose
<|{urse> anyone have any luck installing CvsCedega on Edgy?.. Dapper?
<|{urse> errors are good.. =)
<jaikercito> it is not necessary to be superuser
<bauer77> I think xorg.conf should be backed up by default...lol
<bauer77> are there any good streaming radio stations for linux. My wife is having a hard time with the transition to linux because she cant use launchcast from yahoo
<|{urse> hm guess not.. it configures, makes make installs then the actual command $cvscedega returns nothing.. i even copied cvscedega and reset permissions but no luck
<cosmodad> does anybody know where /etc/network/run/ifstate moved to?
<|{urse> are there any alternatives? ive tried dx9wine anything better than that?
<ikonia_> |{urse windows ?
<|{urse> f win
<|{urse> =/ thx for the help though
<|{urse> ghey
<j^2> is there a way to convert top to MB instead of k?
<limetang> bauer77, try using RhythmBox.
<Suschman> mubutu
<PiNE> is it possible to make the window list only show the icons of open windows (rather than both icons + words)?
<_Roman> Is there a graphical method to set default applications for a file type in dapper?
<stooges> hi, my dual monitor is working.. i can open each window on each of monitor but i cant seem to drag window to another screen, what is wrong?
<limetang> stooges, that's the default X behaviour.
<|{urse> _Roman yeah right click on the a file that is of the type u want to associate click open-with and check the box next to "remember this for this filetype"
<stooges> okay so it default x behavior.. then how can i change this ability?
<_Roman> |{urse: thanks
<_joey> is there kazaa for linux?
<|{urse> np^^
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me build the latest alsa drivers?
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<limetang> stooges, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<pianoboy3333> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stooges> okay thanks i'll check it out
<stooges> what is a difference between a binary and an open source driver?
<pianoboy3333> One may not be open source...?
<pianoboy3333> stooges: ^
<|{urse> hm.. well thanks for recommending windows to me for my linux problem.. what kind of bs is tht =\
<Xzenome> Where do the network interfaces live (like eth0 and wlan0)?
<stooges> so a binary is closed source, sounds weird for linux
<bauer77> how do I run a torrent using bittorrent from the command line?
<ardchoille> stooges: No, a binary is a compiled executable. Closed or open source depends on whether or not the developer(s) have released the source code for the binary.
* skirk A F K
<zoli21> Kaso: Did the reinstalation solve the problem?
<Kaso> zoli21 im still working on it
<limetang> In the case of that article, binary means closed source.
<Kaso> i foolishly did aptitude remove python-gtk and uninstalled half my opterating system
<jul> bonjour
<jul> salut recherche sexe
<Pici> !fr | jul
<ubotu> jul: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ardchoille> Kaso: Ouch!
<kippi> hey
<Kaso> yah i really should read what it says before i mindless press "Y"
<foormea> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kippi> what is the best way to puch my ubuntu server? really want to see how mucha and how stable it is
<ardchoille> Kaso: Ya think? lol
<foormea> hey sorry, how do i generate a new xorg.conf please?
<ardchoille> foormea: Won't sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg generate a new one?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  it 'should'  i belive
<Tonren> How do I tell Aptitude to ignore broken packages and just install a freakin' package?
<foormea> ardchoille ok thx didn't know that trick. i remember a tool that generated the xorg.conf in another distro
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I thought so.
<Kaso> zoli21, ive reinstalled everything now i think and im getting "ImportError: No module named gobject" but apt tells me "python-gobject is already the newest version."
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me build the latest alsa drivers from alsa project for hda-intel? My left audio is crackly sometimes, and maybe this is a problem fixed in the latest.
<geemy> morning
<EdibleEgg> hey guys, i'm not sure if i'm going to have a problem, but i'm trying to install packages offline without using apt-get
<EdibleEgg> or will apt-get work offline?
<zyth> EdibleEgg, dpkg -i package
<geemy> i couldnt tell ya sorry
<zoli21> Kaso: try: aptitude reinstall python-gtk2
<EdibleEgg> zyth, thanks zyth ill try that
<Kaso> zoli21, no change from that
<geemy> do they make unreal tournament for ubuntu?
<Kaso> zoli21, http://pastey.net/7093
<geemy> or a emulator
<geemy> of some kind
<Kaso> ut comes in linux i think on the same CD as the windows version
<Kaso> at leas 2k4 did
<geemy> no kidding
<studeringaaron> hi guys] 
<geemy> where would i find it
<Kaso> Games store maybe?
<geemy> oh i see
<geemy> thanks
<Kaso> i guess you might beable to find demo versions online
<geemy> yeah
<geemy> i have one
<geemy> i thought u meant from the packages
<Kaso> hm?
<Pici> geemy: Afaik, its either on the retail CDs or is available from epic's website
<boggle> does there an debian package for edgy exist for nautilus-sendto-thunderbird?
<gordonjcp> geemy: Unreal Tournament runs just fine on Ubuntu, as long as you've got your 3d drivers working
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me build the latest alsa drivers from alsa project for hda-intel? My left audio is crackly sometimes, and maybe this is a problem fixed in the latest.
<gordonjcp> geemy: I don't think there's an actual package, but the installer that you download Works Just Fine(tm)
<CheshireViking> if i log to a windows server formatted with NTFS, would I need something like ntfs-3g to write to files on the server and would it be risky, or is ntfs-3g only needed if i want to write to an ntfs formatted partition on my computer
<Xzenome> Where do the network interfaces live (like eth0 and wlan0)?
<Pici> CheshireViking: You should only need smbfs support if you connect to a window share.  You'll need permissions to write of course though.
<finalbeta> pianoboy3333: it's unlikely it's fixed. Cracking sound seems to be caused by over/underruns = alsa getting sound to fast or slow. Using a sound server will fix that.
<finalbeta> Although many apps don't support that. I know.
<is_null> hello everybody, linus-sources packages doesn't make menuconfig, any idea please ? unfortunnately, as it is the computer of my wife, gcc errors are in french, however, make menuconfig doesn't pass   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<CheshireViking> Pici, thanks, i'm trying to get win xp app's running under wine that connect to a multiuser server based database, wanted to check before i spent any time trying to get it installed - thanks again
<is_null> it's in stable repository
<Dr_willis> is_null,  you installed build-essential package?
<Pici> is_null: fyi theres an #ubuntu-fr channel who might be able to diagnose the error messages if you get stuck.  But we'll try here too :)
<afidegnum> helo pls I am having some issue I cannot run the X11
<afidegnum> I am getting error
<afidegnum> first I run ssh -X activve X11
<ardchoille> afidegnum: What is the error?
<Dr_willis> afidegnum,  you are trying to run X totally over ssh ?
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> Qick, someone tell him about X11 forwarding
<hsilgne> someone from the staff?
<Dr_willis> i always just google for ssh tutorials
<Xzenome> Does anyone know where the network interfaces are (in terms of the linux file system)?
<afidegnum> yes
<gordonjcp> Xzenome: what do you mean?
<afidegnum> that was the command I typed
<Dr_willis> http://www.suso.org/docs/shell/ssh.sdf
<Xzenome> like you get /dev/blah addresses for various things, is there something similar for network interfaces. I'm trying to set up snort
<Dr_willis> afidegnum,  what did you 'expect' the command to do? try running a specific X application. not 'X11'
<pkilgore_> Is anybody familiar with ldconfig? I'm having trouble getting a shared library to resolve
<afidegnum>  ok let me reask the question again! I am using ssh to coonect to a remote server. what command to tyoe to see the GUI. of the remote server?
<geemy> wb
<pkilgore_> afidegnum, you need to use the -Y option with ssh
<pkilgore_> afidegnum, make sure X11 is running on the remote server though
<Pici> afidegnum: What OS are you trying to ssh FROM?
<Agrajag> pkilgore_: huh, ssh -Y requires X to be running on the LOCAL machine.
<[H] 3b0R> is ubuntu ditching rhythmbox from default package set?
<pkilgore_> Agrajag, whoops, you're right
<pkilgore_> I'm not completely there today.
<Dr_willis> afidegnum,  you dont use ssh to 'see' the remote desktop.
<Xzenome> [H] 3b0R, what makes you ask that?
<MrPete> Ahoy
<ardchoille> Hi MrPete
<Dr_willis> afidegnum,  ssh runs stuff on the remote machine and it appears locally.   like you could  ssh in, run 'xeyes' and it shows up locally.
<tompurnell> afidegnum: this tutorial might be useful to you http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<diasdelfenix> Hi,
<[H] 3b0R> Xzenome: http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<[H] 3b0R> look at ubutnus section there
<MrPete> wondering if anyone had a clear solution for the latest version of ubuntu hanging after usb devices, when waiting for filesystem
<Incompetnce> is there any way to get the IEview extension for firefox working on ubuntu?
<MrPete> I've checked grub and pointed it to the right partition for ubuntu but it still doesnt seem to like it
<Nalleman> hi, today im trying to watch some streaming video with ff. I have installed mplayer with ff-plugin with automatix but somehow ff tries to use totem instead. Anyway it will not work and I would be happy if someone could help me out with this.
<afidegnum> so in that case, I have to start X on a remote server first right?
<Raider1> This has to be the most annoying this to install that there is .. I went through the whole process, in 6.06 server .. Setup /boot /swap, and the rest of the HDD space on a software RAID as / .. Set /boot as bootable, installed everything, no errors, nothing, rebooted, it won't boot off the hdd
<Xzenome> Incompetnce, only if you were to run Firefox under wine with IE.
<Raider1> erm s/this/thing
<tompurnell> Incompetnce: http://ieview.mozdev.org/ieview-linux.html
<afidegnum> here I am on WIndows
<Incompetnce> sounds like too much effort. ies4linux will have to do, i suppose...
<afidegnum> using SSH
<MrPete> same here raider
<Pici> afidegnum: You'll need an XServer running on your windows computer before you can use GUI applications via SSH.
<MrPete> cept installing standard, ... after windows though
<MrPete> without raid
<afidegnum> do you have any related tutorial I can ready pls?
<Raider1> Well, I've got 4 320GB hard drives in it .. I partitions off 200MB for /boot, and some for /swap, and put the rest on software RAID-5
<Pici> afidegnum: some people posted some above, scroll up
<tompurnell> afidegnum: google 'xming'
<Pici> or scroll down
<tompurnell> afidegnum: im pretty sure that's what you're looking for
<afidegnum> so does it means I ate to start start Xserver?
<afidegnum> I have to type start Xsever? on ssh?
<mikejanssen> i know this is a lame question..but...im trying to unpackage a .deb file...i copy/past filename into terminal..and it comes back saying "no packages found matching..." how do i fix?
<MrPete> i have 20 gb of space, 2gb swap, 100mb fat 32, the rest is set to / as bootable
<MrPete> first partition on disk is 60gb of xp
<Agrajag> afidegnum: no, you have to have an X server running on your machine before you SSH in.
<Agrajag> On your local machine, the one you're staring at.
<MrPete> mike, did you convert it? im not expert but im sure you have to convert before ubuntu can use .deb's
<mikejanssen> convert?
<Dr_willis> dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Dr_willis> ?
<Pelo> hey guys,   gnome-panel got borked last night,  I tried resintalling, no go, I boot ok, everthing connects, but the panels freeze and I have to open up prog using the terminal,  I'm about to reinstall ubuntu from scratch,  here is my question, would I need to redo ppp0econf or will my settings reset when I copy my home folder back ?
<TomPurnell> afidegnum: Xming is the easiest solution you will find
<mikejanssen> AHHHH
<mikejanssen> there it goes
<afidegnum> ok how can I run it pls?
<mikejanssen> was an i...not an l
<mikejanssen> = X
<TomPurnell> afidegnum: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Xming#head-0bb18642b70b9f8a9c12ccf39487328f306b8e19
<EdibleEgg> hey guys, i'm having some trouble using dpkg -i x.deb myself, I tried installing build-essentials which I downloaded from the ubuntu site, but when I do sudo dpkg -i build.deb it says it can't configure because of dependencies
<mau> ubuntu-it
<mau> #ubuntu-it
<EdgEy> um, is there any way to stop apt-get displaying packages that are 'no longer required'
<EdgEy> it seems to think that because i've removed some of what kubuntu-desktop installs, none is needed
<EdgEy> so i get a page or two of spam from every apt-get install
<MrPete> anyone managed to get ubunutu to boot when it hangs on usb?
<unop> EdibleEgg,  why not just do this? sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<chiefbearclaw> people need to realize that if they are going to ask questions, in order for them to be answered they need to actually stay connected to irc
<chiefbearclaw> you get half way through typing a response and they disconnect
<EdibleEgg> unop, i don't have internet in ubuntu, trying to get wireless card to work heh
<EdgEy> chiefbearclaw, you should take the initiative, track them down, peronally go to their door etc
<EdgEy> :p
<EdibleEgg> unop, i'm dual booting with xp
<chiefbearclaw> xD
<unop> EdibleEgg,  well, you need to have all the dependencies in the same directory if you are going to install it manually then
<chiefbearclaw> dual booting is great fun
<MrPete> EdibleEgg, same thing here
<MrPete> did you install AFTER xp?
<EdibleEgg> unop, do you mean if i want to install build-essentials, i would also need libc6-dev, g++, etc. in the same directory? the .deb files i mean
<EdibleEgg> mrpete, yes
<gcbirzan> How can I find out what package a file belongs in, without having that package installed.
<unop> EdibleEgg,  yes
<EdibleEgg> unop, k i'll give that a try
<MrPete> EDibleEgg, did you get freezes after the usb section of boot?
<Hasrat_Usa> dual booting? after installing Linux i didn't find a valid reason to boot to windows again. i don't mean to imply that i hate windows OS though
<unop> EdibleEgg,  because build-essential itself is not a real package, it's a metapackage used to bring in all the others .. and anyway, if a package depends on something, it needs to be there
<MrPete> Hasrat: Half life 2 :P :)
<EdibleEgg> unop, ok, thanks
<AJIEXA> hi all, plz help me, I install Gnome splash screen and change default, but now i want set to default, were i can finde it ???
<EdibleEgg> mrpete, no i dont get freezes at any point
<unop> i.e. the dependencies need to be there
<mau> hey
<mau> ciaoa tutti
<EdibleEgg> hasrat, well i need xp right now because i cant use my wireless card in ubuntu hehe
<MrPete> fail. thanks edible
<NevroPus> does anyone else have problems with ATI and det newest beryl beta?(2)
<Hasrat_Usa> oh half life? i play unreal tournament 2004 in linux a lot. i bought its real copy, not the fake one. i'm planning on buying quak4 but don't have the money right now :P
<rpedro> where can I talk to the freenode operators?
<gnomefreak> NevroPus: yes everyone does please join #ubuntu-effects for help with it
<Nutubuntu> Hi - My current video card is a Rage Pro 3D (yeah, I know it's laughable)  - a really old hand-me-down - and someone just gave me another hand-me-down, an ATI 9600 Pro AIW. Is the process of replacing the Rage Pro 3D going to be a pain? I'm running Dapper ...
<gnomefreak> rpedro: #freenode-social
<gcbirzan> rpedro: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
<rpedro> ok
<TomPurnell> rpedro: /who freenode/staff/*
<TomPurnell> rpedro: /stats p
<tonyyarusso> /stats p
<Hasrat_Usa> Nutubuntu no
<TomPurnell> tonyyarusso: some clients dont support it. you can try /quote stats p
<MrPete> Unop? you had any experience with ubuntu failing to boot?
<tonyyarusso> TomPurnell: true
<unop> MrPete,  quite a few times, yes .. but there's no standard fix, it depends on the individual problem at hand
<Nutubuntu> Hasrat_Usa - do I need to spec a different driver in xorg.conf ?
<Hasrat_Usa> no
<Nutubuntu> Thanks, Hasrat_Usa : )
<Hasrat_Usa> yw
<MrPete> unop, i get to starting filesystem, just after the usb devices have initialised and it stops. i can type, etc, but nothing happens
<Hasrat_Usa> but you gotta install the drivers for the new card anyways, if ubuntu can't detect and install its drivers automatically
<unop> have you tried unplugging the USB devices to see if that makes a difference?
<MrPete> if i mash some keys and wait long enough it gives me a bash error and says unable to find tty, and unable to maout dev/hda/
<MrPete> indeed, no change
<Doug52392> How do I mount and use my Windows partition in Ubuntu?
<Hasrat_Usa> MrPete yours is a amd 64 dual core, right?
<jrib> !ntfs | Doug52392
<ubotu> Doug52392: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MrPete> p4 3.2 w/hyperthreading
<MrPete> SFF pc if that makes a difference to it all
<RedRose> is there a default or generic IRC server that I can run? Or does anyone recommend an IRC daemon?
<gdfhgjkj> Can somebody say me, wehre i can donwload Mindravi One Ver.? Its the ver. wich i can boot from the CD
<jrib> gdfhgjkj: what is mindravi?
<Ajedrez> Hi
<Nalleman> Anyone, ff uses totem instead of mplayer when I watch streaming video even thou I have installed mplayer plugin for ff. how can I change this?
<MrPete> jrib i think he means mandriva
<jrib> Nalleman: remove totem plugin
<EdibleEgg> unop, no dice on the dpkg -i build-essential.deb, even though i had all the packages it needed in the same directory
<kelsin> /win 10
<gdfhgjkj> I mean mandriva ^^
<Nalleman> jrib, how?
<Nutubuntu> Hasrat_Usa - so the procedure would be, swap the cards, then install the new drivers via Envy, then ... ?
<jrib> gdfhgjkj: this is #ubuntu, why not try #mandriva?
<Ajedrez> Best Graphic Card for Ubuntu for Drivers and performance, bery bery cheap
<Ajedrez> :)
<gdfhgjkj> #mandriva
<RedRose> !ubot server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Nalleman: remove the totem-mozilla package
<unop> EdibleEgg,  please don't be vague, i cant see your screen to tell you what to do next -- give me error messages :)
<EdibleEgg> unop, k one sec let me get it
<Nalleman> jrib, good idea
<Nalleman> :)
<unop> EdibleEgg,  and dont paste in here
<RedRose> Is there a guide as to how to set up certian server daemon's on ubunt, such as IRC or NTP?
<unop> EdibleEgg,  if you want to paste, use a !pastebin
<psytek> I am trying to use a RewriteRule to send www.mydomain.com/  to www.mydomain.com/homepage/main.html without showing the /homepage/main.html (I have tried RewriteRule ^/$ homepage/main.html  [R]  and it still shows /homepage/main.html) how can I do this?
<EdibleEgg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<picco> hi
<EdibleEgg> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7237/
<ardchoille> IdleOne: Still about?
<Hasrat_Usa> http://www.quake4game.com/
<Hasrat_Usa> eye-dazzling nerve-breaking site
<unop> EdibleEgg,  can you paste the output of this command too?  ls -l *.deb
<JoeBlacken> Hi, I'm trying to remove cman using dpkg -r --force-remove-essential cman, but it is not working. How can I force it to be removed?
<dromer> damnit, the network of my neighbourhood is boing compromised or something, how can I see what is going on? ond possibly do something about it?
<Nalleman> jrib, It worked. Silly of me not to think of this! thanx
<jrib> EdibleEgg: is there any reason you are installing build-essential through .deb's instead of using the cd's repository?
<EdibleEgg> unop, alright, give me a sec i gotta boot ubuntu and then boot back
<Kaso> Is there an equivalent to the windows "alt - codes" for typing funny symbols
<EdibleEgg> jrib, how would i get it from the cd?
<yomm> I need to fix dependecies .. anyone familiar with this package : "Qt plugin",or  "QtCore" ?
<tonyyarusso> dromer: Your neighborhood has a network?
<unop> Kaso,  gnome-character-map
<jrib> EdibleEgg: put the cd in your drive, it should prompt you to add the cd to apt's repository list
<EdibleEgg> jrib, ok, i'll try it, kinda weird that it wouldnt put it on there at install though
<tonyyarusso> dromer: etherape might be useful
<Kaso> unop can i use it to make short-cuts?
<dellolinux> ciao
<dellolinux> mi leggete???
<jrib> !it | dellolinux
<ubotu> dellolinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Bertl> greetings folks! I'm looking for an losetup which knows how to set the size of a mapping .. any hints where I could find that for ubuntu?
<unop> Kaso,  errm, dont think so, you can have a shortcut place something in the clipboard using a command like this one.  perl -e 'print chr 65' | xclip
<eegore> is there a way to do a dd on an unmounted file system to recover the data due to a corrupted file system>
<eegore> ?
<Kaso> thats a cool idea, thanks unop
<leo|> If i've installed ubuntu desktop edition, what's the easiest way to install LAMP
<Bertl> eegore: dd works quite fine on partitions and devices too, you might even use ddrescue
<jrib> !lamp | leo|
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> leo|: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> heh im yoo slow
<unop> eegore,  why not mount the volume?
* Raider1 still wonders wtf having a /boot a /swap and the rest on a software RAID-5 as / won't work
<leo|> if i run the server CD i will remove what i've installed right?
<iGama> does anyone have the contact of a member of EasyUbuntu?!?
<jrib> iGama: /join #easyubuntu
<Raider1> leo|, There are options in the partition manager that tell it whether or not to format a partition during the installation
<iGama> jrib, no one talking there for days
<iGama> :s
<Dr_willis> leo|,  if you 'install' the server from the server cd.. that normally deletes the prev installed os.
<dreamer> tonyyarusso: yes, I'm on a network called surfnet ( www.surfnet.nl )
<shary> kto z polski?
<leo|> ok i'll have a look Raider1 thx
<Incompetnce> how do you change the number of workspaces in edgy?
<Raider1> If I'm not mistaken, grub should get installed on /boot right ?
<dreamer> it has different parst ofcourse, but in my little neighboorhoud the network has been terrible
<jrib> !pl | shary
<ubotu> shary: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<brownie> hi
<bjornolai> I'm using feisty and have been trying out xorg 7.2 (I know I shouldn't :) Whats the best way to revert to 7.1?
<chiefbearclaw> Incompetnce: right click the  workspaces.. > preferences > and change the number.
<jrib> iGama: well I know nalioth is involved with it, he'll probably see your message in that channel
<TomPurnell> Incompetnce: right click your workspace switcher (next to the trash icon by default) and goto preferences. you can change there
<iGama> jrib,  thanks
<dannutz> can somenone help me?
<dreamer> tonyyarusso: and just now it was tweaking terribly, lost the connection every 10 seconds, seems ok now..
<jrib> !helpme | dannutz
<ubotu> dannutz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Incompetnce> doh. that was easy. thanks guys
<chiefbearclaw> dannutz just ask and someone might, you have to ask first
<dannutz> i'm having problems instaling the latest Nvidia display drivers...
<tonyyarusso> dreamer: weird.
<bjornolai> dannutz, A better channel then is probably #ubuntu-effects.
<brownie> someone know how to use sound blaster live 5.1 on edgy, i have no sound rear
<Nalleman> Now I have installed mplayer plugin for ff and it loads fine. Then it starts to buffer and then--> stopped. aaaarhh! why!?
<ZPertee> is rsa or dsa better?
<brownie> and amixer Master don't control sound (it's wave surround)
<TomPurnell> Nalleman: trying to play unsupported file format / codec?
<chiefbearclaw> dannutz: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html   that is a good thing for installing ati and nvidia drivers (worked better for me than anything else)
<chiefbearclaw> I have an ati card and it was a nightmare
<Nalleman> TomPurnell, yes. but i have the codecpack installed
<chiefbearclaw> that proved to be my best solution... along with a ton of reading so good luck!
<dannutz> I've used envy...
<dannutz> whit no result...
<davidwinter> hey all
<Raider1> omfg .. So no one has any idea what I'm doing wrong ?? ... I created /boot and /swap on hard drive 1 (All are SATA-II) .. Set /boot to bootable, I believe Ext3 file system .. Put the rest of the HDDs and the remainder of that drive on a RAID-5 as / .. Installation successful .. Reboot, it finds no boot record
<bruce1> #ubuntu
<davidwinter> I've got an old Dell Latitude D266XT off of ebay for my Aunt to use, and want to install Ubuntu. The boot device is not set to CD-ROM first, and I can't change the options in the bios because of some admin password that I don't know :( any advice?
<tonyyarusso> Raider1: Is grub installed on the mbr?
<Raider1> tonyyarusso, Well, I'd imagine the installer would do that automatically if its required to boot, so yeah, from that assumption I believe it is
<dannutz> i'm having problems instaling the latest Nvidia display drivers...
<Dr_willis> davidwinter,  reset the bios.. unpluyg machine.. remove battery.. either find the jumper to reset.. or just let it sit over night... or a hr or 2
<chiefbearclaw> davidwinter: for dell and a bios password there are often "default" passes used.. its unlikely the owner of the laptop actually set it their self with something unique.  try to google common bios passes.
<chiefbearclaw> or ^^
<Dr_willis> this is a laptop? Hmm?
<tonyyarusso> Raider1: If you changed where stuff was after install it could be confused, but if you did it all at once, yeah, it should be fine.
<chiefbearclaw> default as in for example "dell" or "model of the laptop"
<Raider1> tonyyarusso, This is going straight from the "Installation Successful" message to rebooting, and it not finding a boot record
<ZPertee> anyone running asterisk?
<name> What the fuck is the HTTP Cache cleaner and how to get rid of it?
<name> oh, sry for language ;)
<Megaqwerty> My "Super" key is being recognized as "Select" can anyone help me fix this?
<Raider1> tonyyarusso, The RAID-5 is of course the software RAID as /, /boot is a 200mb standalone partition on hdd1, as is /swap ...
<Raider1> tonyyarusso, And /boot does have 'bootable' set to 'on'
<macos_____> you know one scanner proxy for linux??
<fiXXXerMet> I have installed zlib1g and zlib1g-dev, but clamav (source) is telling me it can't find the zlib files, even though libz.so is in /usr/lib - any ideas?
<Phasor> Hello all
<chiefbearclaw> hello
<Gartral> i have a broken pakage, and i dont know how to fix it...
<Raider1> tonyyarusso, Its like it completely skipped over the grub installation (Though it did say it was installed during base installation process)
<macos_____> you know one scanner proxy for linux??
<Megaqwerty> My "Super" key is being recognized as "Select" can anyone help me fix this?
<Kresjah_laptop> Hey! Need some help here. Long story short, I have my USB drive here, which I managed to pull out too early. The result is now that the whole usb disk is locked (lock emblem, complains about being read only), and now I have no clue about how to get the wrongs rectified. Any wise ideas?
<Phasor> I was wondering if anyone could help me with installing Beryl on Ubuntu running in Beryl. Every time I have tried before, Ubuntu refuses to start up. That was on Ubuntu 6.10, but now I have installed 6.06 to try it on that.
<Phasor> *Sorry, not running in Beryl, running in VMWare
<Pici> Phasor: Beryl running inside VMWare?
<name> I feel pretty ignored
<Phasor> That's the one Pici
<wastrel> i don't think you can run beryl inside vmware, no 3d in vmware
<Phasor> Oh
<Phasor> That would explain why it doesn't work
<Phasor> Thanks
<tonyyarusso> Raider1: maybe it's looking at a hd other than hd1 for the boot record?  is your bios set to look at the right device?
<Pici> Phasor: I heard something recently about VMWare getting 3d accelerator support, but afaik it isnt there yet
<chiefbearclaw> name: a lot of stuff happening.. irc requires some 'sticking around'
<Phasor> Okay, thanks Pici
<Pici> name: What seems to be the issue
<Phasor> Bye all
<name> What the the HTTP Cache cleaner and how to get rid of it?
<Raider1> tonyyarusso, The BIOS is set to boot off hard drive, period, no specific hdd
<name> I just HATE programs that open itself, i feel like @ windows
<dannutz> does someone know how to install the latest drivers for a GeForece 6600??
<Gartral> i have a broken pakage, and i dont know how to fix it...
<name> dannutz: nvidia.com?
<wastrel> name:  where do you see it running?
<name> wastrel: it sometimes opens itself
<tonyyarusso> Raider1: could be a cabling connection issue then?  Is the right one set as master?  (grasping at straws a bit here)
<name> in gnome down at the process bar or how you call it
<Raider1> tonyyarusso, Its all SATA-II
<Megaqwerty> name: I'm not entirely sure what you are referring to, however something that clears an HTTP Cache clears all of the data that your computer has downloaded from the internet. (This will make pages have to re-download their info, but can save lots of disk space
<colbert> Hello, I have IDE1 with XP, IDE2 Ubuntu and SATA with Vista.. I am going to format IDE1 and make partitions in the XP install, but then of course I will have erased GRUB.. how can I reinstall GRUB to IDE1 after so I can get into Ubuntu again ??
<name> Megaqwerty: I want to get rid of it!
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: hey man, you around?
<Megaqwerty> name: let me re-phrase that. The html files your computer has downloaded from the internet
<name> I know that
<name> dammit
<name> I want to get rid of the cache cleaner
<Pici> name: afaik, the Cache cleaner is a KDE background app, if you dont use KDE it will run in the foreground.  Perhaps you installed a KDE app that is using it.
<name> man crap
<Megaqwerty> name: okay...what is the app's actual name?
<name> how do i know?
<name> it raises itself
<name>  If I knew I'd not be asking
<pennyque>  quiero compartir mi musica con otros ordenadores de mi red local via daap, pero no se como configurarlo, alguien podria ayudarme??
<OCgraphikz> any reason why ubuntu doesnt let me copy files into my www (apache) dir?
<Pici> !grub | colbert :
<Gartral> libc 6 is coming up broken, how do i fix it?
<Megaqwerty> okay, well maybe you should ask Pici, s/he seems to know what app needs to be uninstalled
<ubotu> colbert :: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolfeySI> hello i installed ubuntu on notebook with Trident CyberBlade XP4-32 ... in xorg it doesnt refresh screen rigth when scrolling up, any idea?
<Pici> !es | pennyque
<ubotu> pennyque: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<OCgraphikz> it says i don't have access, but i am on the administrator account
<wolfeySI> it worked fine in suse
<RkyRaccoon55> can someone help me restore ubuntu so i dont have to re-install it?
<colbert> Pici: Thank you! :)
<Pici> name: Do you use KDE?
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, what's the problem
<fredl> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with dbconfig-common, which gets installed as a dependency for fluxtorrent.
<Gartral> libc 6 is coming up broken, how do i fix it?
<name> Pici: just some kde apps
<fredl> dbconfig-common is supposed to create a mysql database for fluxtorrent but it errors out.
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: i tried installing graphics drivers and now it crashes on startup
<RkyRaccoon55> so im running live cd right now
<RkyRaccoon55> im sick of re-installing it
<colbert> Pici: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <-- plese can you elaborate on Step 6, I don't understand the last sentence
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: ive had to re-install often because of these damn drivers, im kinda sick of it
<Gartral> hello , i need help fixing a broken package, libc6
<Pici> name: There appears to be a bug filed for that: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/60315
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, did you try to boot in safe mode (don't remember how it is called)
<fredl> colbert, what's not to understand about "Type "setup (hd0,3)" ?
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: yea "recover mode" or something?
<payal> hi all
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, yup
<fredl> hi payall.
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: that works fine but i still cant do a standard boot
<Phasor> Hello all
<carld> When I apt-get install something it installs dependencies automatically.  Can I apt-get remove and remove all the dependencies as well?
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: when i try to re-load the xorg.conf file it says no file can be found
<payal> how do I see wmv files on ubuntu
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: i thought i backed it up ok
<Gartral> yws
<colbert> fredl: Sorry, what I mean to ask is, when I install GRUB, will it install then on IDE1 (which is my XP)?? And if so, will IDE1 be normal and readable in VISTA?
<ackbahr> Hello! I tried installing xgl, but now I can't even use X.... Is there an easy way to make it work again?
<Gartral> yes*
<Phasor> Can anyone tell me how I can install Rosegarden on Ubuntu 6.06?
<payal> any ideas?
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, what do you mean reload the xorg.conf file ?
<Pici> Phasor: What is Rosegarden?
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: i made a backup of it incase this happened, i tried to replace the original with the backup and it said the original couldnt be found
<TomPurnell> midi sequencer? think cubase?
<jackrazz> hey everyone, is there a way to tell ubuntu to make processor run a full speed instead of AMDs Cool & Quiet???
<fredl> colbert, GRUB will install an mbr (Master Boot Record). Standard you already have an MBR on your disk, but that MBR gets overwritten.
<TomPurnell> !Rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 3244 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<payal> I am unable to play any .wmv files
<Phasor> Yes rosegarnde
<jrib> !wmv | payal
<Phasor> *rosegarden
<ubotu> payal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fredl> colbert, that new MBR will start up GRUB, GRUB can then be told 'hey there's Windows on partition such and so.
<Pici> Ah.  You'll need to setup the universe repos.
<Pici> !universe | Phasor
<ubotu> Phasor: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jackrazz> carld, I've had spotty removal with apt-get - but using aptitude instead works good.
<Stormx2> which package would provide /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build ?
<Phasor> Thanks pici
<fredl> colbert, actually GRUB will very likely detect that you have Windows installed anyway and will automatically add it to it's meny
<payal> thanks
<carld> jackrazz, thanks
<Pici> Phasor: Then just use your apt package manager of choice and download and install
<jackrazz> anyone know how to force my CPU to run at full speed.
<Gartral> yes*
<payal> is HP deskjet 2360 not suppoerted in ubuntu
<Gartral> hello , i need help fixing a broken package, libc6
<davidwinter> is there a way I can install Ubuntu via Windows via the hdd?
<jackrazz> carld, just replace apt-get with aptitude on the command line.
<davidwinter> ie... I can't find a way to boot via CD
<jrib> Gartral: how did it end up broken?
<fredl> Gartral, why do you think your libc is broken?
<davidwinter> and I don't have a floppy
<jackrazz> I've had great luck with it.
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: you still there?
<Stormx2> !printer | payal
<ubotu> payal: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gartral> idk, it broke itself after i updated
<Stormx2> davidwinter: Have you tried changing the boot order in the bios yeah?
<payal> Stormx2: but my system does not detect it
<colbert> fredl: Okay.. so my goal is to triple boot, with Ubuntu, XP and Vista (all options are available now and GRUB works fine).. however Vista doesn't boot up (hangs after Microsoft logo beginning), but when I disconnect IDE1 (with XP), Vista works fine.. do I have to edit GRUB to make both Windows bootable ?
<fredl> Gartral, no you misunderstand, *why* do you conclude it's broken?
<davidwinter> Stormx2: some admin password won't let me change the boot order :(
<Stormx2> payal: Is it listed as supported?
<payal> Stormx2: yes on linprinting
<riotkittie> davidwinter: admin pass in BIOS?
<Gartral> because synaptic SAYS its broken
<payal> Stormx2: it is dected as D1000
<davidwinter> riotkittie: Admin password for a Dell, yes
<gavintlgold> hey guys, I was just wondering: why is it that if you empty the trash and the trash window is open, why doesn't the window close? This would be a nice little timesaving feature (they have it on Mac OS X)
<Stormx2> davidwinter: To be honest you'd be better off just removing the battery from your mobo..
<fredl> colbert, no you shouldn't need to. I have never used Vista so I don't know what kind of bassackwards stuff it might do.
<davidwinter> Stormx2: the little circular one?
<Stormx2> payal: Have a look on ubuntuforums.org
<payal> Stormx2: I saw similar post on net for this, but no real answer
<riotkittie> davidwinter:  is it /your/ computer?
<colbert> lol
<davidwinter> riotkittie: off of Ebay
<Stormx2> davidwinter: Yep.
<fredl> colbert, but if you see the Windows logo already, it means that the bootproblem is in Vista itself. Did you do the Vista install on drive 0 and then later change it to drive 1 or something?
<jrib> Gartral: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list .  Have you ever had any non-official ubuntu repositories?  Or any repositories for a different version of ubuntu than what you have now?
<Phasor> Okay, I've enabled the universe repository, but searching for rosegarden gives no results
<UNDERsoN> hi everyone. Can I write files on FreeBsd 6.0 ( Ufs2 ) from Ubuntu 6.10
<Stormx2> davidwinter: Is it the case that you put a password on the bios and forgot it?
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, so do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ehc> can i install flash player with an .xpi extension with firefox?
<davidwinter> Stormx2: I didn't set a password. It came with one
<Pici> Phasor: Did you refresh your package lists?
<colbert> fredl: Okay, I have googled and it appears that it is something to do with "hiding" the Windows OS's from each other in Grub
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: can i do that from live cd?
<kbrosnan> ehc: no that is windows only
<jrib> ehc: why not use the flashplugin-nonfree package in multiverse?
<riotkittie> davidwinter: yay for ebayed dells. i have an ancient one myself. look into removing the CMOS battery - google and decide if its something you care to undertake
<Stormx2> davidwinter: Have a look through the docs which came with the PC
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, you first have to chroot to your installation and it'll work
<fredl> colbert, I'm sorry I don't know anything about that. But did you try following the instructions you found?
<Phasor> I'm not sure. I edited the sources.list file with gedit (under sudo) and then opened Synaptic
<ehc> jrib, okay that will work, what is the name for that?
<Stormx2> davidwinter: or google "<manufacturer> bios password"
<davidwinter> Stormx2: didn't get any docs, just the laptop itself
<riotkittie> davidwinter: taking that battery out for about a min will reset BIOS to the default and remove the password
<kbrosnan> ehc: there are binary plugins, those are not cross platform
<Phasor> Do I need to click reload or something?
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: in laymans terms?
<jrib> ehc: I just gave it to you :P  flashplugin-nonfree
<davidwinter> riotkittie: ok, I'll try and find the battery :/
<Gartral>  how do i fix my broken package, i cant remove it, and it wont upgrade
<knoppix> ya un francais ?
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, but do it from recovery mode if possible (laymans temrs...)
<Stormx2> davidwinter: Google for it first.
<RkyRaccoon55> haha, ok
<Dr_willis> davidwinter,  remove battery. UNPLUG from wall first... -  letit sit a while.. perhaps find some docs where a bios-reset jumper or 'short' point is at. and use a jumper or screwdriver to reset it.
<jrib> Gartral: please answer questions so we can help you
<UNDERsoN> Write permition in Ufs2( freeBsd 6.1)  from Edgy 6.10 is it real?
<RkyRaccoon55> ghort: ill be back in a few, hopefully from my hd
<Gartral> i did
<ghort> RkyRaccoon55, hope so too :)
<ehc> jrib, oh thanks, haha, yeah i just apt-got it thanks.
<colbert> fredl: I'm going to try it soon, I am repairing some other things. I hope it works :)
<jrib> Gartral: I don't see it, can you repeat please?
<kbrosnan> !fr | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<payal> My friend wants to install a mail server for 100 usrs which will also server as squid proxy
<payal> is ubutu 6.06 a server OS
<knoppix> merci
<UNDERsoN> payal yes
<fredl> payal, no.
<carld> Anyone here know anything about avidemux?
<tonyyarusso> payal: can be
<riotkittie> davidwinter: do you not get a message at the BIOS screen that gives you an option for both entering BIOS setup and alternately, using a 1 time boot menu?
<jrib> !anyone | carld
<ubotu> carld: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<payal> I have a free ubuntu 6.06 CD
<UNDERsoN> payal yes there are special server edition
<tonyyarusso> payal: it can be server, desktop, or both.
<finalbeta> carld: I've used it to merge and splits avi/mpeg
<Gartral> jrib: synaptic and ALL other apt based programs say that libc6 is broken, i cant  remove or update it
<davidwinter> riotkittie: just F2 to enter setup
<fredl> payal, my experience is that Ubuntu is fine for desktop stuff but when you get stuck with server problems hardly anybody can help you.
<davidwinter> riotkittie: is that what you mean?
<finalbeta> carld: that's about all it can do I guess
<StoneNote> it can be a dessert AND an oven cleaner
<jrib> Gartral: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list .  Have you ever had any non-official ubuntu repositories?  Or any repositories for a different version of ubuntu than what you have now?
<carld> finalbeta, I am trying to save an avi for windows that doesn't require I install the divx codec on windows, can it be done?
<payal> UNDERsoN: do I need the special server CD or will desktop cd do
<Megaqwerty> My "Super" key is being recognized as "Select" can anyone help me fix this?
<Gartral> no
<kelsin> t%\system32\cmd.exe
<Phasor> Forget my question. I am going to download Ubuntu 6.10 and install it on my harddrive rather than run it under VmWare. Should make things a bit easier...
<fredl> payal, if  you want to run a server you're better off installing Debian instead.
<riotkittie> davidwinter: ew. no. when i boot, i can either press f2 to enter bios, or f12 to get a boot menu that lets me select between hd, cd, floppy, and cardbus nic
<Phasor> Bye all
<Gartral> all i have active is the one default repo
<StoneNote> payal, if you don't have a sever CD you can d/l one from here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<finalbeta> carld: I think so, you have to re-encode the file to the proper format, don't know which format windows supports by default, but plain avi should work.
<davidwinter> riotkittie: don't get that option.
<UNDERsoN> payal no.
<davidwinter> I'll try F12 though
<payal> fredl: debian scare me, we have a sata harddisk and lot of new hardware
<jrib> Gartral: k, installed any debs?  I'm trying to understand how it ended up broken
<UNDERsoN> payal you can disable all gui functions manual and install all what you want
<payal> StoneNote: very less bandwidth
<davidwinter> nope, that didn't work
<Stormx2> davidwinter: Whats your laptop brand and manufacturer?
<davidwinter> will find the battery and remove it
<Stormx2> uhg
<carld> finalbeta, I thougth so too, but cannot seem to figure it out, I keep choosing fmt of avi and it keeps telling me I have to install the divx plugin.  Can't find anyway to change the encoding codec either
<riotkittie> davidwinter: alternately, have you considered contacting the person who sold it and asking them? might be easier.
<Stormx2> model* and manufacturer
<davidwinter> Stormx2: Dell Latitude D266XT
<fredl> payal, it may take you a bit more time to set up Debian, but you'll find lots more skilled help on the server side on Debian.
<Gartral> im telling you, after i installed ubuntu, i updated it, it brok then i havnt done ANYTHING else
<payal> fredl: OH!
<davidwinter> riotkittie: already tried, no luck
<riotkittie> ooh, a d series. i am envious. my latitude's a c :P
<dj_baggio> !kdesktop
<ubotu> kdesktop: miscellaneous binaries and files for the KDE desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 786 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<davidwinter> :p
<jrib> Gartral: k, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gartral> pastebin?
<UNDERsoN> I wanna write files in FreBsd 6.0 ( ufs2) partition? is it real
<cojones_> anyonehey all
<cojones_> anyone here good with wine?
<jrib> !pastebin | Gartral
<payal> I  wanted to try Ubuntu when DanBernteien (author of qmail) said he used ubuntu on his servers
<ubotu> Gartral: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cojones_> having a problem that's killing me
<StoneNote> payal, can you do torrents?
<riotkittie> davidwinter: good luck with the battery thing then. from what i understand, it isnt difficult at all but i've never had need to try it myself.
<jrib> cojones_: just assume someone is and ask the question, taht works best
<Stormx2> davidwinter: Enter your service number, it will get you the password: http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~skynet/zips/latitude.exe
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me with my above keyboard issue? ^^
<Gartral> i still dont get it
<payal> StoneNote: not at all, why?
<davidwinter> riotkittie: just going to unscrew the thing now and look for it
<finalbeta> carld: Don't know, you would have to select the formats on the left side, and then save the output.
<UNDERsoN> Firefox 2.0.0.2 avalible
<jrib> Gartral: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<StoneNote> payal, because you can always d/l the iso via torrent
<davidwinter> Stormx2: not sure if I've got a service number
<Dante123> hi...i'm a teacher and I am looking for software that reads text.....I have the screen reader stuff but that reads the windows and dialogues etc.....I need something to read highlighted text...any suggestions?
<davidwinter> Stormx2: I only got the actual laptop and power brick thing
<payal> StoneNote: why torrent, why not from site
<Dante123> I have festival and LSR on here too
<ej159> hi
<fredl> so is anybody else also having problems with azureus? It just seems like me and Azureus really don't get along.
<Megaqwerty> Dante123: KDE has a good GUI for that...hold on
<riotkittie> davidwinter: service tag should be on the underside of the laptop.  worth a shot.
<Stormx2> davidwinter: It should say it on the laptop somewhere.
<tonyyarusso> Dante123: Not sure if anyone around here at the moment will know.  Your best shot is probably the accessibility team mailing list, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<StoneNote> payal, you said you had a slow connection payal> StoneNote: very less bandwidth
<Dante123> running 6.10 here
<Stormx2> Dante123: Where do you live, out of interest?
<Dante123> Canada
<UNDERsoN> Dante123 Ksayit for example
* Raider1 gets pissed and tries 6.10 instead
<payal> StoneNote: I thought torrents were slow
<Megaqwerty> Dante123: sudo aptitude install kttsd ksayit
<ej159> Can anyone help me: I had problems with ati drivers and I get X going and all I see is the X cursor on the grey/dotty background?
<kbrosnan> UNDERsoN: not until http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.2/releasenotes/ page has info on it is Firefox 2.0.0.2 out
<StoneNote> payal, they can be
<davidwinter> Stormx2: riotkittie: looks like some sticker has been peeled off
<Dante123> Megaqwery will that work fine with ubuntu 6.10
<riotkittie> payal: if people are seeding, theyre not slow at all. unfortunately, the older a torrent is, the less likely people are to serve it
<lyam> something strange has happened to firefox: while it tries to loag java app, it suddenly closes. this happens just in my account. Question: what to copy of firefox/java configs to make it work?
<payal> oh
<Dr_willis> ej159,  how are you 'starting' X to get that?
<UNDERsoN> kbrosnan this page is slow there are normal 2.0.0.2 version bee sure. On site it will be avalible in a day or 2
<Stormx2> davidwinter: My last suggestion is 'Dell"
<Megaqwerty> Dante123: yeah, I use it in 6.10
<cojones_>  anyone know how to fix winecfg loading up an empty window (just has the background) and won't render anything
<Dante123> okay thanks....
<dannutz> what is the command to edit XF86Config-4??
<ej159> I'm typing "X" under prompt (what's the proper name for it?)
<gnomefreak> firefox 2.0.0.2 was released today. we will be dicussing it for feisty/edgy tomorrow
<Stormx2> ej159: tty1?
<ej159> should it be "start X"?
<StoneNote> gnomefreak, cool
<cojones_> same with 'wine notepad' ...  loads up but hangs
<Stormx2> ej159: startx
<fredl> Dannutz - gksudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
* gnomefreak might be spinning it tomorrow
<UNDERsoN> I wanna write files in FreBsd 6.0 ( ufs2) partition? is it real
<fredl> Dannutz, or vim /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<davidwinter> Stormx2: a last resort
<fredl> or emacsOS /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 :P
<ej159> thanks storm
<ej159> bye
<Megaqwerty> My "Super" key is being recognized as "Select" can anyone help me fix this?
<dannutz> it's a empty file...
<Dante123> Megaqwerty does running the sudo line you posted install item to applications menu bar as well?
<riotkittie> davidwinter: sounds like someone sold you a stolen laptop. heh. :/ uhm, try googling +"dell your-model-# here" +"service tag"
<cojones_> anyone what would cause wine to load but hang w/ no gfx output?
<Megaqwerty> Dante123: yes, it will be in the applications menu, under accessibility
<fredl> Dannutz, that very probable as it's no longer used on Ubuntu AFAIK.
<UNDERsoN> WHO CAN TELL ME can I write files on freebsd partition? ( freebsd 6.1 filesystem UFS2) Please Help me!
<kbrosnan> gnomefreak: the official word is that is not out yet, i know the people who release it. it is not offical till the site is up http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/preed/2006/10/the_antirelease.html
<ag0ny> could someone tell me how to get umlauts in a aterm?
<payal> How do I know which version of ubuntu a machine has
<fredl> UNDERsoN - http://www.google.com/search?q=ufs2+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: uhg... on to a freebsd partition? what type is it?
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: Wait, UFS2... just google...
<jrib> !version | payal
<ubotu> payal: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<gnomefreak> kbrosnan: its waiting its been uploaded
<riotkittie> UNDERsoN: if the partition is mounted r/w and you have the proper permissions , i'd imagine that you can. but ... i know nothing about freeBSD
<payal> great
<Flamekebab> Is there a reason that evdev doesn't seem to work in feisty?
<fredl> coffeetime for me.
<gnomefreak> Flamekebab: try in #ubuntu+1
<lastnode> what's the current feisty kernel?
<Flamekebab> cheers, gnomefreak
<riotkittie> stealfredl'scoffeetime for me
<macos_____> lamers and hacker ONLINE?
<gnomefreak> lastnode: #ubuntu+1 and its 2.6.20
<Megaqwerty> My "Super" key is being recognized as "Select" can anyone help me fix this? I seriously need this fixed!
<Mattias> Flamekebab: odd, evdev works in edgy
<Mattias> ^_^
<ehc> is there a way see which codecs you have installed and which you don't?
<UNDERsoN> Stormx2 But is it real or not?
<StoneNote> 2.6.20-8
<Dante123> Megaqwerty....works thanks a lot
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: Pardon?
<UNDERsoN> Stormx2 To write files on a UFS2 partition
<Megaqwerty> Dante123: you're welcome
<shwag> how do I stop mysql from starting at boot ?
<UNDERsoN> Linux_ Torvalds ?
<UNDERsoN> %)
<wolfeySI> isnt he Linus
<riotkittie> yes, he's Linus
<sharms> shwag: man update-rc.d
<Stormx2> He's also a kde fanboy ^.^
<wolfeySI> GNOME FOREVER:)
<UNDERsoN> Stormx Yeah he perfer to write pathes
<riotkittie> oh dear. let's not start another pointless DE debate. :P
<Stormx2> no, lets (:
<Flamekebab> heh
<sharms> !tell stormx2 about offtopic
<payal> which is the default package for CD/DVD burning with Dapper
<ag0ny> could someone tell me how to get umlauts in a aterm?
<wolfeySI> payal: k3b is best
<Stormx2> !tell sharms about sarcasm
<riotkittie> bwahaha
<Stormx2> k3b is by far the best
<shwag> is there a doc for compiling my own custom kernel in ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<UNDERsoN> payal you can use k3b gnome baker or nero linux
<Stormx2> hi gOLdenHaWK3D
<payal> great I will go for k3b
* wolfeySI uses gnome, but still i use k3b
* Stormx2 is the same as wolfeySI 
<jmazaredo> can i install rpm packages in ubuntu
<Stormx2> alien
<Stormx2> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<payal> is star office supported in ubuntu
<Stormx2> jmazaredo: Look for a deb, or compile from source before you fool around with alien
<sharms> jmazaredo: if you are trying to install an rpm, you are probably going about things wrong
<jmazaredo> ~_~
* Dr_willis agrees
<ehc> democracy player won't play downloaded videos from youtube, but i can watch videos from youtube in firefox. any have any ideas?
<Hasrat_Usa> the kde screenshots are annoying
<loppa> Gad, I need help to find out what my graphics card is called, or eventually install som drivers for it.
<loppa> Using ubuntu 6.10 or something.
<Roscar> Hi, I'm replaceing my ati radeon with a nvidia geforce. I'm running the open ati driver. Is there anything I need to do before I powerdown and swap the hardware?
<loppa> Anybody know how?
<kbrosnan> ehc: can democracy handle flash?
<wolfeySI> loppa: 'dmesg' shows what kernel detected
<UNDERsoN> payal I've been intall 2 years ago But now I use open office professional and i'm fine ) and all office use it to
<wolfeySI> 'lspci' shows devices
<Hasrat_Usa> kbrosnan nope
<ehc> kbrosnan, i don't know if it changes the format when it downloads them?
<loppa> wolfeySI: Well, okay, done that, now what?
<Roscar> Or will ubuntu detect the changed hardware and edit Xorg.conf for me?
<payal> UNDERsoN: oh I wish star office was supported too
<loppa> A bunch of things just go listed.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: try vlc
<jmazaredo> if i download a source unto my desktop and install it, can I delete the downloaded?,
<ZPertee> what does the different ubuntu names refer to(such as edgy, fiesty, etc)?
<wolfeySI> loppa: well basicly lspci should report it
<wolfeySI> somewhere
<Stormx2> kbrosnan: youtube files a .flv played in a flash player
<wolfeySI> dmesg shows loaded drivers
<ehc> gOLdenHaWK3D, what format of video should i try vlc with?
<wolfeySI> (so if you are looking for driver, it is no help)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: i think youtuve vidz are in flv format
<gOLdenHaWK3D> *youtube
<gordonjcp> gOLdenHaWK3D: they are
<LinuxGuy2006> I uninstalled an app, but now configuration editor is still showing the app and still allowing me to change its settings, but the app is GONE. how do I fix this?
<gordonjcp> gOLdenHaWK3D: greasemonkey scripts can rip them, mplayer can play them, mencoder can recode to another format
<jrib> ZPertee: just development names, most don't mean anything special.  Mark just liked them...  he usually gives some background as to why he likes the name when he announces it
<Pici> LinuxGuy2006: Did you use the purge option when you removed the application?
<wolfeySI> loppa: then if it displays chip name google for driver
<ehc> gOLdenHaWK3D, but i can't download the flv from youtube.com
<UNDERsoN> payal I think so
<LinuxGuy2006> purge?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> gordonjcp: oh. its good!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: u have firefox?
<Pici> LinuxGuy2006: Yes, purge, just normal uninstalling does not remove the configuration files.
<loppa> wolfeySI, I think I'll wait with it. Beer sales is about to shut down, so I gotta get me some beers first.
<Stormx2> gOLdenHaWK3D: What is an "u"?
<loppa> Then I'll look into that crap later.
<ZPertee> jrib: ok
<wolfeySI> ok loppa
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Stormx2: oh! :(
<Roscar> Hi, I'm replaceing my ati radeon with a nvidia geforce. I'm running the open ati driver. Is there anything I need to do before I powerdown and swap the hardware? Or will ubuntu detect the changed hardware and edit Xorg.conf for me?
<loppa> Man I'm fed up with 'puters. I tried to smash my keyboard with my foot today. Got damn thing broke something in my ankel.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: you have firefox?
<ehc> gOLdenHaWK3D, yes
<Stormx2> loppa: There is a lesson to be learnt here...
<wolfeySI> Roscar: if not, you can write   X -configure
<Hasrat_Usa> the answer of the first question is no and the for the second one: yes
<LinuxGuy2006> yes, I told synaptic to completely remove the app including all config files
<Pici> LinuxGuy2006: Hmm..
<wolfeySI> Roscar: that's what ubuntu does to configure it first time
<loppa> Stormx2: Jeah, never feck with a keyboard.
<Assid> heya
<kbrosnan> gOLdenHaWK3D: in his first question about democracy he said he di
<loppa> Damnit, I can hardly walk.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: you need to download a addin for firefox to download youtube videos
<Roscar> wolfeySI: ok, thanks. wish me luck!
<Assid> err.. i am tryng to install kubuntu-desktop.. but i keep getting dependencies issues
<Pici> LinuxGuy2006: I'm not sure, I thought that would be it.
<Assid> isnt apt supposed to handle these for me
<loppa> I did throw my guitar-amp on it. As revenge. Before I broke down and screamed like hell because of the foot.
<kbrosnan> gOLdenHaWK3D: he alredy has the downloaded video, he wanted to play it in democracy player
<davidwinter> I've disconnected the battery for the bios, how long should I leave it do you think before trying to turn it back on?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kbrosnan: oh! i just joined, so sorry
<ehc> kbrosnan, i don't know where democracy player stored the videos though
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: search the pc!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: search for all files with extension flv
<Hasrat_Usa> gOLdenHaWK3D as an alternative, you can visit www.keepvid.com, drag the java script button into your bookmark panel in firefox, and the next time you see a flash file, just click on the button and the video will be saved automatically without any hassle or gimmick
<Assid> err. can someone help me with this?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Hasrat_Usa: oh! its quite good! thanx
<Assid> if i try and install kubuntu-desktop package it says i need amarok and kopete
<Assid> i dont get why apt doesnt just get them
<Hasrat_Usa> nah i didn't mean to annoy you or act like a smart ass lol. i'm just talking about one of my favourite ways of saving those flash files :P
<wolfeySI> Assid: perhaps check your repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update  first ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Hasrat_Usa: no, i didnt quite knew it! thanx anyways. I use an extension to save them to my pc though!
<ehc> i can play .avi's with vlc
<Hasrat_Usa> ehc huh?
<w0rmy> hi, I wanted to know if there is a way to like "benchmark" the system. after making few updates everything runs really really slow, tried that hosts file tweaking but its still slow, any idea ? top shows nothing irregular
<madhu> Hi everyone here
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: u can also play flv with vlc
<arrenlex> !hi | mad
<ubotu> mad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<StoneNote> Assid, if you mean that apt should automagically get them for you, it's been noted that apt's esp module still needs some work. in the meantime it's suggested you add them to your << sudo apt-get install >> line
<ehc> okay, yes vlc is working for both of those.
<AdamF> Can anyone enlighten me as to why apt-index-watch is causing my cpu monitor to look like an ECG machine? It's only recently started consuming oodles of cycles and it's annoying :x
<wolfeySI> emerge gentoo ;)
<madhu> This is the first time I am coming to #ubuntu. I want a small help
<arrenlex> StoneNote: Really? apt-esp always installs everything I want for me.
<Assid> wolfeySI: nothing wrong with my /etc/apt/sources.list   apt-get update works perfect
<iulian_> hi
<madhu> All these days I was using fedora
<arrenlex> !ask | madhu
<ubotu> madhu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Assid> AdamF: doesnt it work on the same apt modules as debian?
<StoneNote> arrenlex, I forgot apt's birthday so I'm on the outs :(
<iulian_> have a question: how can i remove a dir that is non-empty?
<wolfeySI> Assid: then listen to StoneNote and apt-get install those two yourself
<iulian_> I use rmdir
<madhu> So I don't know anyhting about Ubuntu
<Assid> wolfeySI: they have their own requirements.. so the list just keeps going on and on
<Pici> iulian_: rm -rf directoryname
<ehc> in democracy player i opened a .flv and i can hear sound but it has a black screen
<arrenlex> StoneNote: Ouch. Have you tried getting her those new beryl repositories she wanted?
<Assid> this needs that.. and so forth
<iulian_> Pici: thanks
<NightCircle> iulian_: rm directory -r
<StoneNote> arrenlex, lol
<Assid> hrmm doesnt gaim have nick hilight ?
<madhu> Now by reading so many articles about ubuntu on the net I am very much interested in it
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ehc: sorry, never used democracy player!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> madhu: its good to hear that
<arrenlex> Assid: Yes, gaim does.
<zigma> hello people
<madhu> I have downloaded a CD version of Edgy Eft x86_64 bit
<Hasrat_Usa> lol
<Assid> arrenlex: where
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi zigma
<swanfl> I reported a bug recently about Open Office, specifically regarding the database form wizard not completing. Some of the responses to this bug leads me to say that this is indeed a deal breaker for Ubuntu/Kubuntu. One of the principles of Open Source is "fast bug fixes"
<arrenlex> Assid: in IRC.
<swanfl> what happened?
<madhu> My Question is, Is there GCC in Ubuntu Edgy Eft CD? Is it possible to install it without connecting to Internet?
<dasholzbein> hi. I have different account on an ubuntu system. But one account has a resolution of 640x480 and I don't know why.
<madhu> Can any one help please?
<Hasrat_Usa> there is g, g++, gcc++, python, perl etc in ubuntu
<StoneNote> Assid, one suggestion is to use aptitude rather than apt, since it handles dependencies better
<arrenlex> madhu: Yes. The build-essential package. The CD can be mounted as a repository using the apt-cdrom command.
<Hasrat_Usa> is = are
<arrenlex> madhu: man apt-cdrom for details how to use it.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> madhu: yup
<arrenlex> madhu: Then apt-get install build-essential
<iulian_> what can I dow if I forgot password from mysql serrver/
<iulian_> ?
<Assid> arrenlex: not there :( only quit message
<arrenlex> StoneNote: No, it doesn't. It just installs recommended packages also, so you have more useless crap on your system. apt only installs packages you actually need.
<Cranah> ffs
<nano> hey
<nano> i need some help
<arrenlex> !hi | nano
<ubotu> nano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arrenlex> !ask | nano
<ubotu> nano: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nano> ok
<madhu> Thanks for your suggestions will try and also one more thing, Is there emacs in the Ubuntu CD itself which can be installed without internet?
<zackglennie> where can I get more visualizations for totem?
<arrenlex> madhu: Yep.
<nano> i am trying to make a dual boot...
<iulian_> so, what can I do if I can't find my password for mysql ?
<Assid> wolfeySI: okay how do i go ahead and fix this ? so it does everything on its own
<nano> wait
<Hasrat_Usa> nano. big deal! how can we help you?
<Pici> iulian_: try asking in #mysql
<nano> hold on
<wolfeySI> Assid: well start by sources.list .. universe, multiverse ...
<iulian_> ok
<linxeh> arrenlex: where is emacs on the ubuntu cd exactly ?
<madhu> arrenlex: is the method same to install emacs
<Assid> get rid of which ?
<Assid> err.. where do i get the "default" sources.list?
<StoneNote> iulian_, if it's mysql prior to 5.0 then the password is in /etc/mysql/my.conf
<nano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368566
<zackglennie> madhu: put the Ubuntu cd in the drive and type "sudo apt-get install emacs" at a command line.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Hasrat_Usa: Keepvid is a cool site, thanx
<nano> it's my first time partitioning and i'm afraid to mess up, so can someone please tell me the smoothest way to solve my problem? if it is a problem?
<Hasrat_Usa> okay hawk
<madhu> zackglennie: Thank you will do it today only.
<Guychi> Hi! I try to remove a file called "-temp.txt" but get: rm "-temp.txt"
<Guychi> rm: invalid option -- t
<madhu> Thanks everyone here for suggestions.
<AdamF> Assid: Sorry I got called away. I'm not sure, in answer to your question. All I know is that every 2 or 3 seconds it rises to the top CPU-consumer in 'top' for a second or two, then falls away again.. then back up.. all the time.
<ardchoille> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<madhu> Will come back to this channel later
<madhu> Thanks Thanks Thanks
<Pici> Guychi: Try escaping the dash with a slash like `rm \-temp.txt`
<Guychi> how can I remove it?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> madhu: u r welcome
<dasholzbein> Does gnome save resolution information and if so where?
<wolfeySI> Assid: well can you show me your current?
<wolfeySI> :)
<arrenlex> Guychi: Try rm "-temp.txt" or rm \-temp.txt
<Assid> alrite.. gimme a sec
<arrenlex> Guychi: Or else rm ?temp.txt
<Assid> FF is doing extesnion updates
<wolfeySI> ok
<arrenlex> Guychi: last one only if you don't have any other <char>temp.txt files.
<lesshaste> I need to install a laptop (with an internet connection) off a 512MB usb stick. Is this possible with ubuntu?
<Assid> i need more ram
<Assid> lesshaste:  why not go for DSL ? usb based
<Assid> atleast i think DSL can be booted from usb
<breakin> lesshaste: no cd-drive?
<Assid> you just take the USB .. boot from it, and voila. you are up and running
<lesshaste> breakin: exactly
<arrenlex> Guychi: You silly goose, rm actually tells you how to do it! xD Try `rm ./-bob' to remove the file `-bob'.
<lesshaste> Assid: that's great but I want to install ubuntu
<AdamF> Hmm, Assid: Seems I'm not the only one... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2007044
<kharloss>  hi there.Any Microsoft Excel power user ? i have a huge excel sheet and i need a function in a cell  to autocomplete and show me all option. something like  http://www.snap.com/   but in excel. any ideea ?
<lesshaste> Assid: I just need to boot an installer I was thinking
<Guychi> arrenlex: thanks!
<swanfl> kharloss, this is not a windows channel, why are you asking this question here?
<Guychi> Pici: thanks!
<lesshaste> Assid: are you thinking I should install dsl and then use that to install ubuntu?
<wolfeySI> lesshaste: use some minimal boot image on usb, if you can boot from it, then install from network
<linxeh> Assid: not all machines can boot from USB
<lesshaste> wolfeySI: yes... do you know where to start?
<wolfeySI> Assid: well this is mine for dapperhttp://wolfey.si/test/sources.list.txt
<kharloss> swanfl i know but i really need this . in win chan nobody answer me .
<wolfeySI> rhttp://wolfey.si/test/sources.list.txt
<wolfeySI> http://wolfey.si/test/sources.list.txt
<Pici> Guychi: No problem ;)
<Skrot> Hi, ubuntu install CD tells me that it's disabling ata1, ata2, etc. Can I do something about that?
<pirothezero> anyone who would know that is at work kharloss =;
<StoneNote> arrenlex, if that were true then why is it recommended you use aptitude rather than apt-get for a dist-upgrade?
<arrenlex> StoneNote: Is it? Where?
<aiduciukas> how I can fix this?: aidas@aidas-desktop:~$ glxgears
<aiduciukas> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<aiduciukas> 6193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1230.279 FPS
<aiduciukas> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<aiduciukas>       after 33 requests (33 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<aiduciukas> aidas@aidas-desktop:~$
<Pici> !paste | aiduciukas
<ubotu> aiduciukas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<swanfl> kharloss, sorry most people here are not Windows users
<lesshaste> wolfeySI: I mean where to get the minimal boot image that will let me install ubuntu
<StoneNote> arrenlex, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy  bottom of the page
<linxeh> swanfl: many have Office running on Wine though
<swanfl> true
<wolfeySI> lesshaste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<aiduciukas> so anyone can help me?
<wolfeySI> lesshaste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<UNDERsoN> I want write on UFS2 partition. Who can help me. What should I do&
<Assid> wolfeySI:  http://pastebin.ca/369276
<Assid> thats mine
<breakin> I'm having many problems using the Ubuntu Live-CD such as distored image, gparted scanning devices forever... after fixing these and installing, ubuntu wouldn't boot... I don't have a question, I just want some pity ;)
<wolfeySI> lesshaste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick this is even better
<lesshaste> wolfeySI: thx!
<Peps> Hi, I want to know if the "Foxconn 945G7MC" motherboard would be fine for ubuntu. where can I look?
<breakin> edgy that is
<aiduciukas> how I can fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7255/plain/
<Pici> !hardware | Peps this might have the information you need
<ubotu> Peps this might have the information you need: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AdamF> Hmm, "It seems that apt-index-watcher is no longer needed. the updated libept should build indexs now." - from one of the launchpad bugs.
<AdamF> I'll just kill it and be done with it :)
<lesshaste> wolfeySI: here goes :)
<arrenlex> StoneNote: *shrug* a package either depends on another or it doesn't. It's not that hard. I don't know hat they're talking about. The only difference between apt and aptitude was that a) aptitude has a GUI if needed, and b) aptitude kept track of what packages were installed to satisfy dependencies and removed them when the original package was removed. Now that apt has autoremove, that point is moot.
<arrenlex> !hardware | Peps
<ubotu> Peps: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Guychi> in File list view in rtorrent, how can I disable downloading of a certain file? no mention of such command in the man
<bobovski> hi all. What program can I use in Ubuntu to control an HP Scanjet 3970?
<aiduciukas> how I can fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7255/plain/
<wolfeySI> bobovski: cups '
<Assid> wolfeySI: any clue what to do?
<wolfeySI> ?
<bobovski> wolfeySI: is there a tutorial on how to use it, or can you tell me (if the directions are short)?
<Peps> it just lists Intel, AMD and Via (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport)
<wolfeySI> Assid: i dont like backports. otherwise i would just use deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<StoneNote> arrenlex, since that's just your opinion, I'll continue to use aptitude for my dist-upgrades.  I've been doing it since breezy with no problems.
<shwag> how can I tell what runlevel my system is at ?
<arrenlex> StoneNote: Of course. You should always stick with what works for you.
<StoneNote> arrenlex, agreed
<wolfeySI> Assid: dunno im no expert
<Lukifer122> I have a question regarding Rhythmbox and streaming audio
<jrib> shwag: runlevel
<aiduciukas> how I can fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7255/plain/
<aCeNoSweet> fix nuts,, in plian txt
<Peps> it just lists Asus, Gigabyte and Intel for socket 775 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport)
<aCeNoSweet> cab you install rmp in ubuntu
<aCeNoSweet> what linx cqan install rmp files?
<zigma> I'm Here!
<Zythion> Hello?
<aCeNoSweet> i9 love you too
<zigma> hi
<wolfeySI> aCeNoSweet: redhat, suse
<StoneNote> !alien | aCeNoSweet
<wolfeySI> oh
<ubotu> aCeNoSweet: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<wolfeySI> :P
<arrenlex> Peps: Motherboards typically don't pose problems. If you want, burn yourself a liveCD and see if it boots.
<Zythion> Join this forum; http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php
<Zythion> It's the best. =D
<aCeNoSweet> are the ez what to install files?
<aiduciukas> how I can fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7255/plain/
<Nalleman> Hi, im having problem with my firefox plugin for mplayer. When im trying to watch streaming video the plugin just says "stopped". help please
<wolfeySI> aCeNoSweet: use tar.gz if available
<StoneNote> aCeNoSweet, the question isn't "can you?" but "are you really sure this is the best idea?"
<Peps> I am ordering a PC from a shop that builds them to spec, so I do not have that luxury
<Zythion> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php
<Zythion> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php
<Zythion> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php
<gnomefreak> Zythion: please do advertise stuff in here this is a support only channel
<Zythion> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php
<Zythion> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php
<Zythion> Oh
<arrenlex> !ops
<aiduciukas> how I can fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7255/plain/
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Zythion> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Zythion> sorry.
<bobovski> Nalleman: do you have the win32codecs installed (and mozplugger can also help with that)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-514ddee7.l4.c2.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
<aCeNoSweet> sorry i real, silly don't how make my babe doll do porn yet, , i
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Assid> removing backports did the job
<wolfeySI> Assid: it did? :)
<wolfeySI> great
<Assid> wolfeySI: yep
<Assid> now.. i need to learn to hilight my nick
<aCeNoSweet> is there any new retnm v of unbu
<Assid> so i dont go nuts finding what someone wrote to me
<aiduciukas> how I can fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7255/plain/
<aCeNoSweet> ed revs
<arrenlex> !repeat | aiduciukas
<ubotu> aiduciukas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aCeNoSweet> last time i had copy was 610 ed
<wolfeySI> Assid: i use irssi :)
<shwag> jrib: so if I want to stop mysql from starting, and I am at runlevel 2, then I   rm  /etc/rc2.d/S20mysql  ?
<wolfeySI> Assid: also try kvirc and xchat
<wolfeySI> :)
<bobovski> Ok, I tried in Xsane and it cannot find my scanner
<bobovski> device manager is identifying it
<bobovski> so...I need a driver, or what?
<jrib> shwag: have you take a look at 'man update-rc.d'?  I think you just want to rename the 'S' to a 'K', but I'm not too familiar with it
<aCeNoSweet> wht app do i need to to make very to decpet files, ? or what best linux os to stop the cop opening your files
<aCeNoSweet> very hard
<betatux> Question , is there a way in Xchat to automatically send the IDENTIFY command after connecting to a irc server ?
<mwe> betatux: yes
<wolfeySI> aCeNoSweet: pgp perhaps ?:)
<mwe> betatux: under settings for the server
<jrib> !gpg | aCeNoSweet
<ubotu> aCeNoSweet: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<betatux> mwe : settings for server ? k i'll take a look
<aCeNoSweet> thX,, i have th cop to get my hardware soon,
<mwe> betatux: xchat->serverlist, go to your server and change properties
<wolfeySI> aCeNoSweet: lol
<aCeNoSweet> i need lock away 600 gb
<aCeNoSweet> not jokeing
<mwe> betatux: you can also set it to auto join channels
<betatux> mwe, oke , i couldn't find it
<wolfeySI> aCeNoSweet: btw dont forget to overwrite existing files
<wolfeySI> if you just delete them, they can recover them
<jean_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<betatux> mwe: k cool , that's want i also want
<jrib> aCeNoSweet: if you want to encrypt the whole filesystem, then gpg probably isn't the best option
<aCeNoSweet> i sell myold h/ds,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-514ddee7.l4.c2.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
<mwe> betatux: well it's network list, not server list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<StoneNote> aCeNoSweet, sudo apt-get install wipe
<arrenlex> aCeNoSweet: You do realise it's going to make them mighty suspicious when they see 600 GB encrypted, don't you? They'll just take you to court and force you to decrypt it.
<Eric^^> is it possible to install ubuntu if i put the iso file on another partition? I don't have a cd burner
<aCeNoSweet> i can't rember numbers,
<aCeNoSweet> or pass words
<dyrne> !install | Eric^^
<ubotu> Eric^^: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<dyrne> Eric^^: the first  link
<Eric^^> thx
<mwe> Eric^^: I think not. You need another approach. see the install methods on wiki.ubuntu.com
<afidegnum> hello good morning. pls I would Like to see the desktop of the remote Ubuntu PC. I am working on> I am Using SSH, I was using Xming but it is not giving me a good result. if anyone can assist me in sorting this issue out pleas!
<maly> pl
<aCeNoSweet> <StoneNote>  thx for the wipe tool'
<StoneNote> yw
<Agrajag> afidegnum: you need to use a VNC server and client if you want to see the desktop
<Agrajag> afidegnum: if you're using gnome, it comes with a VNC server.
<afidegnum> that one too did not give me a good result
<StoneNote> afidegnum, I used Freenx, which is pretty easy to set up and use
<Agrajag> afidegnum: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html#more-15
<marshall> hey guys
<hairulfr> Hello marshall
<marshall> i have a .bin cd image, anybody know how i can burn it?
<nano> you guys are nice
<mwe> marshall: I think k3b handles them
<nano> thanks for the help
<nano> cya later
<StoneNote> marshall, I believe you need a .cue to go with the .bin
<wolfeySI> marshall: bin2iso
<marshall> StoneNote: i dont think i have one of those :/
<aCeNoSweet> can you burn it to dvds, ? and incode it,
<aCeNoSweet> what best of do this,
<wolfeySI> you cant burn cue/bin in k3b (you can in nero)
<wolfeySI> k3b likes iso
<mwe> wolfeySI: are you sure?
<aCeNoSweet> i meen like 600 gb
<wolfeySI> mwe: well it was long ago last time i checked
<MatrixMon> Can anyone help me?
<wolfeySI> perhaps it does
<wolfeySI> bin2iso if not
<arrenlex> wolfeySI: Really? It lists cue in the menu.
<dyrne> marshall: i dont think k3b has a cdemu plugin or andything. youll have to convert to iso i believe
<mwe> wolfeySI: I think I did it once. not sure, though.
<wolfeySI> arrenlex: okey
<StoneNote> marshall, I don't think you can burn it without it.  The .BIN / .CUE CD image format was made popular by the CDRWin software. Afterwards many programs have started supporting or partially supporting it, including: Nero, Blindwrite, CloneCD, FireBurner. The .CUE file contains the track layout information, while the .BIN file holds the actual data.
<wolfeySI> againt, bin2iso
<wolfeySI> :)
<marshall> ok, thanks everyone
<mwe> it's usually easy to create a .cue file if it's missing
<StoneNote> wolfeySI, that works even without the .cue?
<wolfeySI> StoneNote: not sure
<davidwinter> what are the available install methods for Ubuntu?
<breakin> mwe: well if it's one big partition anyway ;)
<davidwinter> besides CD?
<Pici> !install | davidwinter
<ubotu> davidwinter: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<aCeNoSweet> bill gates kill ms, ,,  new vetas suck,
<aCeNoSweet> i thnk mac will do a better job
<mwe> breakin: yeah
<wolfeySI> aCeNoSweet: dunno i tried it briefly. it looks cute
<aCeNoSweet> 10.5.0 lok like ti rock
<aCeNoSweet> not a mac fan to, i do own a mac
<wolfeySI> macos is for girls and americans
<arrenlex> aCeNoSweet: Do you absolutely HAVE to be on #ubuntu while drunk?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aCeNoSweet> yes  in a way i just had sex
<aCeNoSweet> sorry i feel hot
<marshall> lol
<marshall> does anybody know of a better office suite for linux than OO.o?
<morrolan> I'm trying libsdl-dev, but it fails. When I trace back the error (try to install each dependancy) I get an error saying that I need libglu1-mesa6.5.1~20060817, but I have 6.5.1+cvs20060824 installed instead?  I'm trying to install a game which requires the libsdl-dev
<kski_> what does it mean when i try to run ./configure and i get this error? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jrib> kski_: install build-essential
<kski_> thanks
<Pici> jrib: how do you do that so fast?
<Pici> I must be lagging
<jrib> kski_: have you checked that what you are compiling is not in the repositories?
<jrib> Pici: probably, I used to have an alias for that one, but I just type it out
<marshall> also, does anybody know where i can get a listen 0.5 .deb for edgy?
<kski_> i'm trying to get kismet going, it's in there but i can't get it to run right
<MatrixMon> Does anyone know of a good iso burner for linux?
<prem> hi ppl
<wolfeySI> kski_: perhaps try as root ?
<wolfeySI> :)
<aCeNoSweet> canyou install ubuntu in a usb 2 key? with ou need to format from fat
<aCeNoSweet> out
<flossgeek> MatrixMon: Gnomebaker
<dyrne> kski_: youll have to edit the config file under /etc and uncomment the line for your card. google has examples
<betatux> MatrixMon, NeroLinux ?
<MatrixMon> Thanks
<StoneNote> MatrixMon, I like gnomebaker, others like K3b
<aCeNoSweet> 2 Gb key usb
<jrib> MatrixMon: you can just right click on files and burn them too if you have nautilus-cd-burner installed
<prem> in terminal am not getting the computer name!!any help?
<morrolan> Encountered trouble installing UFO:Alien Invasion - I'm trying to install libsdl-dev, but it fails. When I trace back the error (try to install each dependancy) I get an error saying that I need libglu1-mesa6.5.1~20060817, but I have 6.5.1+cvs20060824 installed instead?
<betatux> prem, what do you mean , no computer name ?
<morrolan> prem , have you tried to change your hostname?
<MatrixMon> I need to rip and iso
<arrenlex> !burn | MatrixMon
<ubotu> MatrixMon: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mwe> aCeNoSweet: what file system? I installed from a stick but it was fat
<prem> in terminal..am having prem@none
<d4r3k> hi
<morrolan> prem , yes I understand that, but have you tried to change your computer name?
<arrenlex> !hi | d4r3k
<ubotu> d4r3k: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<betatux> prem, what's in the file /etc/hosts ?
<d4r3k> i have a problem ;] 
<arrenlex> !ask | d4r3k
<ubotu> d4r3k: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<d4r3k> :)
<morrolan> prem , do less /etc/hostname
<prem> nope i never chamged it
<prem> how>
<d4r3k> so i installed xubuntu with problems (veeery long boot process)
<d4r3k> now it works
<morrolan> prem , at a console, type:     less /etc/hostname
<d4r3k> but booting is very long too
<mwe> it's set in /etc/hosts
<MatrixMon> WindowsXp | rip -iso
<morrolan> and then tell us EXACTLY what it says
<d4r3k> process standing at mounting root file system
<aCeNoSweet> i have fat thrit2 usb key
<pyrooo> hi! just wanted to say thanks to you guys, i succesfuly migrated my brothers company to ubuntu :D
<hdxx> d4r3k: this booting is normal
<morrolan> mwe - I know, but it's easier to see in /etc/hostname
<d4r3k> hdxx, no, it is too long
<StoneNote> pyrooo, congrats
<d4r3k> mounting root fs is 3 minutes
<betatux> pyrooo, what kind of company ?
<Pici> pyrooo: Congrats
<mwe> aCeNoSweet: what is that?
<prem> no change
<arrenlex> mwe: Translated from moron: a fat32 usb stick
<morrolan> prem what does it say?  I don't care if it hasn't changed, I was asking what it said :)
<pyrooo> thanks. its a comapny that develops new theqniues for tranferring the LCD's glass part (its a very, very thin part - 1mm) across lands
<pyrooo> very succesful i might add :)
<arrenlex> pyrooo: You mean there are whole lands covered with LCD screens?! :D
<arrenlex> pyrooo: Where might I find these magical lands?!
<betatux> hehe
<sebanio> Hey there lads!
<prem> it said /etc/hostname end
<morrolan> prem - ok, instead type      cat /etc/hostname
<mwe> aCeNoSweet: transfer all the files from the mini iso and rename isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg then install syslinux on it and boot it
<prem> morrolan,then
<aCeNoSweet>  my usb key it 2 GB usb in file fat thirt two   ever i let it auto fatmat will not install
<mzuverink> Ive got both kubuntu and ubuntu (kde and gnome) on one machine and am wondering if using adept will screw with synaptic, should I always use the same one?  And not switch between the two?
<pyrooo> heh :D
<sebanio> I tried to install the takushi drivers for my canon i550 but couldn't get it done...anyone ever done it and willing to help??
<morrolan> prem - then tell us what it says
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: just paste the output of cat /etc/hostname
<pyrooo> they sell their patents to SONY, SAMSUNG, TOSHIBA... etc'
<prem> it give s blank space and again prem@none
<soundray> mzuverink: it's okay to switch
<pyrooo> and because he's company grew real fast, he needed new boxes -> new licenses for XP :|
<morrolan> gOLdenHaW3D - that's what I'm trying to ask him to do, but it's an uphill struggle!
<mzuverink> soundray, thanks
<morrolan> prem - now we're getting somewhere!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> morrolan: lol
<prem> gOLdenHaWK3D,am not gettin anythin
<nemesis> elda
<prem> after doin cat /etc/hostname
<morrolan> prem, that's OK, your system has lost it's hostname
<prem> so wht should i do?
<StoneNote> morrolan, I hear a group headed by the Dred Pirate Peer is stealing hostname's.
<morrolan> prem - I'm working on it
<morrolan> StoneNote - well fair enough, but that isn't going to reset it on his computer unless he has been compromised is it?
<aCeNoSweet> i have 1 leg,
<mwe> I'd use the same windows license for a new machine. I doubt MS could do anything about it even if their EULA says otherwise if you only use it on one machine
<arrenlex> mwe: You have to activate them.
<soundray> mwe: the problem is, it's not easy to get a new machine without a new Windows license
<mwe> arrenlex: yes
<grndslm> i have a VERY serious problem...pretty sure my swap space got too full, so I had to restart without properly shutting down....and now on bootup, it complains about being unable to resolve UUID=fba54......, and when i go to the /dev folder...I can see every partition except for hdc4, which is my home dir
<a5benwillis> I changed my clock setting on my server, now when I run SUDO i get an error "sudo: timestamp to far in the future". WHAT CAN I DO??
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: just type       sudo hostname <hostname> in terminal
<arrenlex> mwe: So if you keep using the same license, they'll reject activation at some point.
<morrolan> prem - ok, please type:     cat /etc/hosts and tell me what it says.  Just the top few lines
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: set hostname to whatever you wish
<hdxx> a5benwillis: you change your local time?
<Pici> a5benwillis: sudo -k
<morrolan> prem - or do what gOLdenHaW3D said!
<grndslm> how do i mount something that doesn't exist in /dev?  or did i really delete my whole home dir?
<mwe> arrenlex: at some point maybe. I once illegally installed with the same key on 5 machines, though. I wouldn't do it again and it was a temporary solution.
<a5benwillis> hdxx: Yes
<a5benwillis> Pici: That didnt do anyhting
<Nalleman> Hi, im having problem with my firefox plugin for mplayer. When im trying to watch streaming video the plugin just goes "stopped". help please
<morrolan> prem - beware of spaces and other strange characters
<hdxx> a5benwillis: in that case i just restart x
<mwe> arrenlex: I mean if I buy a new PC after two years I'm pretty sure I could activate again
<prem> am gettin bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<a5benwillis> oh ok
<hsm> hi
<Pici> a5benwillis: sudo -k invalidates the timestamp, next time you run sudo it should work
<soundray> a5benwillis: try 'sudo -K' then
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: what hostname are you setting?
<wolfeySI> Nalleman: perhaps you need win32 codecs ?
<fiXXXerMet> Any chance of getting a dovecot-sieve package?
<StoneNote> morrolan, I've played with hostname a bit.  he could accidently reset it using a command, but to permanently reset it, he'd have to alter the /etc/hostname file OR have made the change using network-admin after entering his root password
<mwe> arrenlex: maybe that will change, though. don't know
<prem> prem12
<morrolan> grndslm - have you tried installing gparted to look for the partition?
<a5benwillis> Pici: That worked but I still get the error
<hdxx> wolfeySI: i feel slovenia too :D
<a5benwillis> I was able to run sudo though
<morrolan> StoneNote - i've just been looking and I can't find where in Networking to change it, and I know I've seen it
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: sudo hostname prem12
<prem> dude whn i do cat /etc/hosts am gettin  The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<hsm> hi guys
<wolfeySI> Nalleman: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<arrenlex> !hi | hsm
<ubotu> hsm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Nalleman> wolfeySI, Got that already. But thanx anyway
<StoneNote> morrolan, under network-admin it's under the General tab
<grndslm> morrolan:  i'm assuming i'd have to use the gparted livecd or something with gparted??
<morrolan> prem ok, do what was said above
<hsm> where can i get a good sources list?
<Pici> a5benwillis: try it with a capital 5
<soundray> !easysource | hsm
<ubotu> hsm: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arrenlex> !easysource | hsm
<morrolan> grndslam - can you not install it?
<Pici> a5benwillis: er, that didnt make sense, I meant a capital K
<hdxx> Nalleman: download mediaplayer .. this is firefox addon
<arrenlex> soundray!! *shakes fist*
<a5benwillis> lol
<morrolan> cfdisk at a terminal should show you your partitions
<wolfeySI> hdxx: ka je a s slovenc?
<wolfeySI> :)
* soundray waves triumphantly
<hdxx> ja:)
<hsm> thank you very much
<morrolan> I'm trying to install libsdl-dev, but it fails. When I trace back the error (try to install each dependancy) I get an error saying that I need libglu1-mesa6.5.1~20060817, but I have 6.5.1+cvs20060824 installed instead?  I'm trying to install a game which requires libsdl-dev?
<Nalleman> wolfeySI, and "the other" codecs as well...
<a5benwillis> Pici: Taht worked
<betatux> !ad ad1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad ad1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfeySI> hdxx: kul:)
<hsm> thank you alot
<floola> Hi, does anyone know how to create a .deb from a binary?
<Nalleman> hdxx, just "mediaplayer"?
<a5benwillis> Pici: THANKS!
<Pici> a5benwillis: sure thing :)
<hdxx> Nalleman: i will find wait
<grndslm> morrolan:  problem is that i can't boot because there is no home dir...
<soundray> morrolan: that may be a packaging bug -- but run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -f install', then try installing it again to be sure
<prem> morrolan,it asked password..and the back to square one!!
<aCeNoSweet> is a is a 50 letter password in not use number hard to crack?
<soundray> grndslm: have you booted from a live CD?
<morrolan> prem, did you enter your password?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: use your login password there
<aCeNoSweet> yes pem pass word
<morrolan> grndslam, can you not modify your grub line to boot into init 1?
<grndslm> soundray:  i am booting from a live cd now...
<grndslm> i will just need to use gparted and most will automagically be fixed for me?
<gradin> how do you shutdown and forse a filesystem integrity check on rebout
<gradin> *reboot
<prem> awsome..my terminal crashed...
<tretle> hey, is anyone else having any problems with feisty fawn herd 4 failing to install?
<Senderbasic> Hi all, i need to get a hold of this dude 'by DeXT'...  anyone know where i can reach him ?
<gradin> something like touch fsck sometheing or other...
<arthurgeek> Hi there! I just installed Dapper Server and dist-upgraded to Edgy.. Now I'm getting SOME segfault... with locale-gen, links2 ...
<soundray> grndslm: my worry is that your partition table has been corrupted. This means that when you try to repair something it may make it worse.
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone: how can I find out what's going wrong with an apt-get install libsane-extras. He keeps telling me he's trying to overwrite /usr/share/man/man5/sane-epkowa.5.gz which is also part of the package iscan. Then I get dpkg-deb: subprocess paste with signal (broken pipe) killed.
<arrenlex> !hi | _eMaX_
<ubotu> _eMaX_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ru-ku> Hey, I can't seem to remove an item with Alacarte, is there anyway to forcibly remove this?
<aCeNoSweet> dose rianbow hash5 work in liunx
<soundray> grndslm: have you got space somewhere to make a bitwise backup of your entire hdc?
<prem> morrolan,let me log out and let see wht happens
<Raider1> Ok, for future reference for anyone, installing ubuntu, using software RAID, while having any RAID flags enabled in the BIOS translated to bad grub installations
<morrolan> soundray - same error
<morrolan> prem - don't do that
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: what are you doing.? just run "sudo hostname prem12" and enter your login password! simple as that!
<_eMaX_> :)
<grndslm> soundray:  luckily, i just used rsync for the first time ever like 2 or 3 nights ago, so i'm not too worried about more corruption, i just need to be able to mound hdc4 again
<prem> i can't do it my terminal got crashed..i can't open it
<gradin> lol hi Raider1
<wolfeySI> grndslm: try 'fsck' that drive
<morrolan> gOLdenHaW3D - what did I tell you about an uphill struggle :)
<wolfeySI> =filesystem check
<Raider1> gradin, :P
<soundray> grndslm: don't fsck yet!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> morrolan: now i understand :O
<grndslm> wolfeySI:  i've tried, but that partition doesn't exist
<wolfeySI> hmm
<grndslm> /dev/hdc4 is not there
<tretle> this is the error im getting " The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. "
<grndslm> everything is but my home dir
<wolfeySI> grndslm: no idea sorry
<wolfeySI> though mm
<morrolan> prem -I told you not to do that...
<wolfeySI> i'd say partition table is corrupt a bit:)
<soundray> grndslm: let's do some no-touch diagnostics before you do any interventions.
<mwe> gradin: tune2fs -C999 /dev/<partition>
<Senderbasic> Wow, ubuntu attacts a big crowd these days, nice that they dont sell out and include proprietary shit for the sake of whoknowswhat, owerflows..
<mwe> gradin: should make it check at next boot
<gradin> mwe: why do i think thats gonna nuke my box...
<dthorenj> i just converted to linux this week
<dthorenj> so happy
<dthorenj> =)
<soundray> grndslm: what do you get from a 'sudo fdisk -l'? Paste to pastebin if you like
<mwe> gradin: heh. it's not
* wolfeySI is a bit annoyed that ubuntu sticks to gcj which is crap
<dthorenj> could anyone help me with a screen resolution problem though?
<dthorenj> whats GCJ?
<mwe> gradin: it sets the mount count to 999
<Senderbasic> Anyone know this '2000 by DeXT' ?
<morrolan> I'm trying to install libsdl-dev, but it fails. When I trace back the error (try to install each dependancy) I get an error saying that I need libglu1-mesa6.5.1~20060817, but I have 6.5.1+cvs20060824 installed instead?  I'm trying to install a game which requires libsdl-dev?
<_eMaX_> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7257/ for the dpkg-deb error.
<mwe> gradin: thus it will be checked
<tretle> could anyone help?
<wolfeySI> dthorenj: poor GNU clone of ancient java version
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<dthorenj> i see
<Thug-N-Me> how can i disable disk check at boot ?
<grndslm> soundray:  doh!  i forgot I removed the Win partition, so hdc3 actually is my home dir...lemme restart and fsck THAT partition
<soundray> wolfeySI: ubuntu can't switch to Sun Java until the GPL license change has been completed
<soundray> grndslm: NO
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: don't ;) it's done for a good reason
<dthorenj> anyone know why my screen would be curved on the sides when I have my resolution set to 1024 x 768?
<Thug-N-Me> looks like my system failed to boot because of checking some on my second disk drive a attached to my pc ...
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: gcc's java implementation ?
<dthorenj> like warped
<grndslm> soundray:  i'm all eyes
<Ru-ku> Hey, I can't seem to remove an item with Alacarte, is there anyway to forcibly remove this?
<dthorenj> =(
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: yeah
<soundray> grndslm: let's be careful, okay?
<dthorenj> ?
<_eMaX_> how can I get better error messages from dpkg? I'm stuck in the middle of a dist-upgrade
<dthorenj> anyone?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: disable disk check in fstab.
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: Merged if ready suns javac probably will be :)
<prem> morrolan,thanks a ton...
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: If you enjoy editing complicated XML files.
<grndslm> soundray:  careful is my middle name
<Thug-N-Me> mwe i well know that ... i would like to disable it only for the next boot only ... ubuntu failed to boot with one of my other disk because of file system .. bad block or something
<prem> it worked
<gradin> nwe sudo tune2fs -C999 /dev/hda2
<gradin> tune2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<gradin> tune2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda2
<gradin> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: good!
<dthorenj> anyone know why my screen would be curved on the sides when I have my resolution set to 1024 x 768?
<soundray> grndslm: there's something strange still. The UUID should not have changed, in spite of the Win partition deletion.
<tretle> il take that as a no
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: Well, if it's the only way - just I can't seem to remove this item which I want removed - it physically won't let my delete it
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: well like gOLdenHaWK3D suggested disable it in /etc/fstab from a live CD
<soundray> grndslm: does fdisk -l output look like what you expected otherwise?
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: what is it?
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D how will i do that ? there is no option there ... i can only set automount points in fstab
<sparr> whats the "right" way to get my camera usable by non-root?
<dthorenj> ???
<prem> gOLdenHaWK3D,any resons behind this??it
<Thug-N-Me> mwe why from a live cd ?
<jrib> sparr: what are the permissions on the camera?
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: I did have wine, but I've uninstalled, even deleting the ~/.wine folder - but now I have a menu item called "wine-wine"
<dthorenj> anyone know why my screen would be curved on the sides when I have my resolution set to 1024 x 768?
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: because if you can't boot it you can't change it otherwise
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: oh, wine :/
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: well sun changed license terms for java so ubuntu could include it
<sparr> jrib: wrong, obviously
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: rm -rf ~/.gnome
<gOLdenHaWK3D> prem: by some means your hostname was lost! and you just assigned a new one to it!
<jrib> sparr: ok, but do you want to answer the question?
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: that will get rid of it?
<arthurgeek> Hi there! I just installed Dapper Server and dist-upgraded to Edgy.. Now I'm getting SOME segfault... with locale-gen, links2 ... how do I solve that?
<Thug-N-Me> mwe hello ? i said that i cannot boot with my second hard attached .... with the main ubuntu disk .. work gread
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: it won't remove any of your gnome settings, those are in ~/.gnome2, that's just where WINE puts the menu files
<joseperagon> hola
<sparr> jrib: want, yes.  able, no.
<dthorenj> anyone know why my screen would be curved on the sides when I have my resolution set to 1024 x 768?
<gradin> mwe: you get that one?
<sparr> dthorenj: adjust your monitor
<_eMaX_> arthurgeek: at least that's worse than what I have
<Thug-N-Me> mwe im using it right now ... so what should i do in fstab ..
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: huh. I said boot a live cd
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: oh
<alex546> @find evanescence
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: Cheers, will try
<arthurgeek> _eMaX_: :(
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: Youll see that most closed sources will go open, including drivers because all they really wanna do is sell the hardware
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: the last digit should be 0
<dthorenj> how do i adjust my monitor?
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: instead of 1 or 2
<jrib> sparr: do you know what device in /dev corresponds to the camera?
<dthorenj> the buttons on my monitor doesnt fix the problem
<Hasrat_Usa> amen!!!! Senderbasic :)
<Thug-N-Me> mwe to what ? to the mount point of that hard ?
<sparr> jrib: no
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: I applaud things like the noveau project though, nice going
<sparr> jrib: and it changes every time i plug the camera in
<dthorenj> and i have the latest nvidia driver when i installed stuff using automatix2
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: are you reading what I say?
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: well for example i have no problem with ati-drivers
<dthorenj> ????
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: i dont need the source, just that it works
<YoUnG^YaKuza> help..?
<wolfeySI> and that is free
<jrib> sparr: how do you know it changes if you don't know what device in /dev corresponds to the camera?
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: It's still there, though the file has gone
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me build the latest alsa drivers from alsa project for hda-intel? My left audio is crackly sometimes, and maybe this is a problem fixed in the latest.
<grndslm> soundray:  fdisk -l looks pretty normal for hdc, but hdd says doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: hrm
<Thug-N-Me> mwe well if you`re that smart tell me what would my sata disk drive gonna be then ? /dev/what ?
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: do you use kde?
<afidegnum> Hello pls Can someone direct me how should I install freenx Server, using SSH?
<Senderbasic> Hasrat_Usa, wolfeySI: Meanwhile we just outcode ms so they let go of the stranglehold they force upon people
<sparr> jrib: i can check dmesg each time i plug it in, or lsusb
<Amaranth> !freenx
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: Sorry, I'l clarify, deleted ~/.gnome, but the "wine-wine" is still there
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<afidegnum> yes
<dthorenj> anyone?
<Amaranth> !freenx | afidegnum
<ubotu> afidegnum: please see above
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: sorry im not that smart enough!
<Thug-N-Me> mwe i didnt add a mount point line for that hard in fstab ... o never had the change to
<jrib> sparr: ok, so can you find out what is at this moment?
<YoUnG^YaKuza> i need help...can anyone ?
<abuyazan> hello all
<soundray> grndslm: do you think the hdd problem is connected with your out-of-memory incident?
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: Youll need the source in order to maintain kernel compatibility
<arthurgeek> aaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! how I solve those segfaults errors?
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: Do you use KDE?
<abuyazan> i have problem with my sound on my laptop
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: Or, bam!.. the driver refuses to load and x wont start etc
<sparr> jrib: its usb device 002:007 now
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: I don't know your setup and partitions how would I know? /dev/sd??
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D so it doesnt help then ... i can only find out after i boot with that hard attached ... but like i said it hangs while booting if i attach the sata disk
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: No, Gnome, Ubuntu 6.06
<Chousuke> arthurgeek: if you're not a developer, I doubt you can solve them
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: i've had my share of that thx
<grndslm> soundray:  honestly, i really don't have a clue anymore...when i gdm comes up it says it can't write to my home dir, so i figured the problem would have been with hdc, but now fdisk looks like the problem is with hdd
<grndslm> hdd is my backup, btw
<gradin> how do you shutdown and force a filesystem integrity check on rebout
<dthorenj> ?????????????
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: rm -rf ~/.kde
<arthurgeek> Chousuke: ok... reinstall my system?
<gradin> how do you shutdown and force a filesystem integrity check on reboot
<gradin> sorry
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: Hopefully that'll do it
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: same here, when i played some games a few years ago
<gradin> :P
<Chousuke> arthurgeek: unless you're using the software somehow wrong. or unless your RAM is broken
<abuyazan> i run the file but i cannot hear any sound
<soundray> gradin: 'sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot'
<abuyazan> how can i check where is the problem ? i need help
<arthurgeek> Chousuke: I tried running those programs with strace and get nothing useful
<gradin> soundray: thanks
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: I refuse to install any proprietary shit, those things are just evil
<Chousuke> arthurgeek: what programs?
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: Unfortunately not
<ernst> hello
<ernst> can someone help me with keyboard settings?
<lesshaste> I have tried to install using the minimal install image but it doesn't seem to give me the option to set up wireless networking
<jrib> sparr: what is the output of this command:  'groups'
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: no idea then
<lesshaste> do any of the ubuntu install images do that?
<gradin> brb
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: skype? realplayer?
<wolfeySI> :)
<arthurgeek> Chousuke: my RAM is ok... this server was working for 238 days sinc this morning when I needed to reinstall it... and 238 days ago I just rebooted it for more RAM...
<sparr> jrib: sparr adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: unreal tournament 2004 ?
<wolfeySI> :)
<soundray> grndslm: I'm worried again now
<mwe> gradin: you're still afraid sudo tune2fs -C99 /dev/???? would nuke it? ;)
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: i cant live without them
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: better boot using a Live Disc! Check your second SATA to check it for any errors, and then start your linux again
<Chousuke> arthurgeek: okay
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: For now I can hide it, but really I'd want it removed. Also been trying to re-install wine, and re-remove, and nothing
<arthurgeek> Chousuke: locale-gen, links2 ... until now.. just those ones
<Thug-N-Me> mwe well it should be sda1 because it the only sata drive .. so a1 will be first
<Chousuke> hmmh :/
<abuyazan> where can i check why when i play a sound file i cannot hear any sound
<abuyazan> it happened suddenly
<lesshaste> wolfeySI: I got the usb drive to book but there was no "configure wireless" option
<tehxed> hello
<ernst> how do I set my keyboard to act like "US International" under Windows XP?
<grndslm> soundray: after typing mount -a...it appears that the problematic UID is the hdd which is my backup drive
<tehxed> this is probably a common question
<Amaranth> Ru-ku: just leave it hidden, good enough :)
<Chousuke> arthurgeek: hard to say
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: if there's no entry in fstab it's not checked
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: I tested the oss version of realplayer, helix player... evil thing doesnt play by default so still proprietary
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D well i think if it failed to boot ubuntu with the "bad" sata disk attached i think it will failed while checking the disk with live cd too
<grndslm> soundray:  this still doesn't explain why gdm would give the error about not being able to write to the home dir
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: I doubt it's because of fsck
<Thug-N-Me> mwe there was nop entry ... no
<tehxed> when i try to go into admin mode in the CLI, it says authentication failed?
<arthurgeek> Chousuke: :(
<smultron> anyone good with wireless drivers?
<tehxed> Can anyone else?
<Thug-N-Me> mwe what can it be then ?
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: then fsck is not the problem
<tehxed> can anyone help?
<SamePaul> hello there.
<SamePaul> 2 problems. 1) I need to connect to Inet, but my wireless NIC is not installed. It is Intel 2200BG. 2) i tried sudo but I dno't know what is root password - install didn't asked for it :(
<gradin> he he, gotta love shell acounts
<arthurgeek> Chousuke: I installed Dapper for now and then dist-upgraded to edgy... then those errors started...
<tehxed> Chousuke, you and me are in the same situation.. no idea what's wrong with my wireless
<Thug-N-Me> mwe like i said soon i attach that sata disk system fails to boot
<soundray> grndslm: okay, there is a tool called gpart (note not gparted) for recovering partition tables. I don't think it's on the live CD, but you can apt-get it within the live system.
<Ru-ku> Amaranth: The problem being in the meantime, re-installing wine, it doesn't work
<dyrne> tehxed: instead of su do sudo -i or sudo -s.  theres info on  sudo at wiki.ubuntu.com
<YoUnG^YaKuza> help
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: Netgear will provide oss in_kernel drivers or specs (or they didnt listen, cant tell:)
<Thug-N-Me> mwe starts saying stuff about blocks and superblocks ..... :)
<Senderbasic> madwifi thing
<_eMaX_> all: what does dpkg --configure -a do?
<soundray> grndslm: I suggest you install that and see if it guesses a plausible partition table.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: Try booting with LiveCD! It might help! After it boots up, check your 2nd disc for errors first!
<soundray> grndslm: on hdd
<smultron> anyone know how to override the default wifi drivers with ndiswrapper? it's still using the slow defaults :/
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: skype?
<wolfeySI> Senderbasic: uneral tournament ?
<wolfeySI> :)
<mwe> smultron: blacklist it
<smultron> i tried
<jrib> sparr: this is a camera that just gets mounted as another drive where you copy files to right?  not a webcam?
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D how will i check that sata disk after booting with the live cd ?
<mwe> smultron: but it still loads?
<smultron> mwe yeah
<mwe> smultron: did you do it right?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: which filesystem do you have on your 2nd disc? SATA one?
<SamePaul> somebody?
<sparr> jrib: its a PTP device.  its not mounted exactly like a drive, but from the GUI it looks the same
<smultron> mwe: well, i edited the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file...
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D ext3
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: I have tried it on windows, wouldnt use it on my dev oss boxes yet though. Needs security audits also perhaps
<mwe> smultron: and put in blacklist <modulename>?
<grndslm> soundray:  will try
<jrib> sparr: easiest way is probably to write a udev rule
<wolfeySI> i cant live without skype
<Assid> why?
<Assid> i stopped using that crap
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: use badblocks to check for bad sectors, then use e2fsck
<sparr> jrib: id prefer a more long term solution for other cameras
<smultron> mwe: yeah, "blacklist acx" and "blacklist acx_pci"
<Assid> kills my windows box
<Assid> ever since they came up with that new version
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: Best of the voip things out there maybe, ekiga needs some 'C'-only love
<SamePaul> mm.... HELP! :)
<Senderbasic> maybe c++
<Assid> wolfeySI:  you make your calls from pc?
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D hehe last time i used " e2fsck " i lost all my 160 GB stuff i had on it ... so no more e2fsck please :)
<ardchoille> Assid: Sounds like you stopped using the wrong crap
<Assid> look into any sip provider
* ardchoille hides
<wolfeySI> Assid: we talk while we work remotely:)
<mwe> smultron: hmm. if that's the name you might have run into one of those modulels for which blacklisting is broken. I'd check /etc/modules and as a last resort rename the module
<gradin> gradin goes for a smoke and hopes that at home the file integrity check goes ok...
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: that time maybe your partitions might be corrupt!
<Assid> wolfeySI: i am in india.. i work with my clients and cousins in the US
<fiXXXerMet> Having trouble with a web app here.  It has to work with files outside of the webroot - files in /var/dspam/ and /usr/local/etc/dspam.conf.  All files are owned by dspam.dspam, and my virtual host is suexec dspam dspam.  Should this work, or does apache not let the webapp out of the document root?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: and there is a switch which just reports the errors found, and does NOT fixes them. Use that
<soundray> SamePaul: don't do this -- ask one question at a time and repeat after no less than 20 minutes if you don't get a reply
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D i re-formated since that time
<jrib> sparr: how would you detect if something is a camera and not, say, a memory stick?
<Assid> if you dont mind putting up an asterisk box.. your golden
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: and there is a switch which just reports the errors found, and does NOT fixes them. Use that
<Amon-san> sorry if you're not interested http://www.shutdownday.org/
<smultron> mwe: 'acx' doesn't show up in the modules file
<smultron> mwe: but i put ndiswrapper in there...
<sparr> jrib: they use different drivers?
<Senderbasic> wolfeySI: like strafeing in UT or similar but you shout "Code that c/c++!! Nortwest hill!!!" :)
<SamePaul> soundray: ok.
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D should i look for that switch on my wand ? :)
<jrib> sparr: so put that in the udev rule
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: if you can! try it!
<dthorenj> anyone know why my screen would be curved on the sides when I have my resolution set to 1024 x 768?
<sparr> jrib: or, to be more blunt-object about it...  how would i just give my user root-like permission over any usb device?
<mwe> smultron: you may have to rename the module then
<dthorenj> the buttons on my monitor doesnt fix the problem
<dthorenj> and i have the latest nvidia driver when i installed stuff using automatix2
<sparr> dthorenj: because your monitor is broken
<soundray> SamePaul: btw, sudo works with your user password. There is no root password in a default ubuntu install.
<dthorenj> what?
<smultron> mwe: rename it so the kernel can't find it?
<dthorenj> i change the resolution back to 800 x 600 and it shows up fine
<mwe> smultron: yeah I had to do that with pcspkr
<mwe> smultron: it can't be blacklisted
<sparr> dthorenj: then use 800x600
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D i between 4 wands and there is no switch i can see ... any suggestions ?
<smultron> mwe: that doesn't give errors?
<Thug-N-Me> :)
<dthorenj> 800 x 600 is too small
<mwe> smultron: no
<Senderbasic> Ill have to install ubuntu on some of these machines to see if it rocks any
<dthorenj> i can use 1024 x 768 in windows xp
<Thug-N-Me> gOLdenHaWK3D thanks for your help
<grndslm> soundray:  there is no gpart
<sparr> dthorenj: then buy a working monitor
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: wait... :)
<dthorenj> so i know its not my monitor
<Thug-N-Me> mwe thanks also ...
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Thug-N-Me: ok
<jrib> sparr: I would write a udev rule to do that, it seems like it would be possible even though I haven't done such a thing: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<sparr> dthorenj: well, youre wrong.  have you considered changing the refresh rate?
<SamePaul> soundray: aha... Thanks!
<smultron> mwe: so i do '$locate acx' and change all the directory names?
<mwe> smultron: if it against all odds should cause problems rename it back
<sparr> jrib: so youre saying theres no "for human beings" solution?
<SamePaul> How to install wireless NIC?
<Assid> wolfeySI:  i installed kvirc .. but its not there in the menu.. where is the run ? so i dont have to start from a console directly ?
<mwe> smultron: no no
<soundray> grndslm: you have to enable the universe repository by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and running sudo apt-get update
<dthorenj> sparr: it wont let me change the refresh rate
<mwe> smultron: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)|grep acx
<sparr> dthorenj: "it"?
<dthorenj> it only shows 60 in linux
<soundray> grndslm: after that you can 'sudo apt-get install gpart'
<dthorenj> when i go to the screen resolution window
<sparr> your X is misconfigured then
<grndslm> soundray:  was just in the process
<mwe> smultron: rename acx.ko and acx_pci.ko
<kane77> anybody has been using vmware under ubuntu? I want to know how can I share stuff between ubuntu and virtual machine?
<dthorenj> i know changing the refresh rate worked in windows when i had this problem years ago
<smultron> mwe: ok, i'll give it a try now
<sparr> kane77: what stuff?
<soundray> smultron: can I pm you with a question about your nick?
<dthorenj> sparr: how would i go about changing the resolution somewhere else?
<jrib> sparr: human beings write udev rules too.  This is the only solution I know.  I don't know why your camera doesn't "just work".  Mine mounts and lets me access it.  Actually, let me plug mine in now and check how the permissions get setup
<kane77> sparr, data...
<sparr> dthorenj: edit your X config, and im dont helping.
<smultron> soundray, i dunno
<dthorenj> how do i do that?
<sparr> jrib: im guessing yours is on the default list of ~300 cameras in the udev rules by default
<soundray> smultron: it's not too important
<MarkC> hi, how do i register my nick?
<jrib> sparr: maybe.  If that is the case, then submit a bug for yours
<MarkC> nickserv doesnt seem to help.
<Pici> !register | MarkC
<ubotu> MarkC: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kane77> sparr, I'm setting a virtual machine for my sister and she has a rather longish list of mp3's she wants to listen... I found a option to share a folder (inside of vmware, but I cant figure out how it works...)
<ID_EGO_> i have a simple question
<kane77> ID_EGO_, ask
<ID_EGO_> how do i change the server time via the terminal
<Marupa> rhythmbox can't read my MP3s...what do I do?
<grndslm> soundray:  i'm not scanning, just printing the partition table??
<Pici> !mp3 | Marupa
<mwe> ID_EGO_: date
<ubotu> Marupa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ID_EGO_> for the day light savings time
<minaz> question about running wine on ubuntu: this is what i get when i try runnning it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7260/
<ID_EGO_> i dont know the full command
<Marupa> Amarok can read them, just not rhythmbox.
<eMaX> re
<ID_EGO_> im a n00b
<sparr> kane77: vmware provides a fake network connection between the real pc and the virtual pc.  any normal sharing software will work over that.  ftp, smb, itunes, nfs
<soundray> ID_EGO_: it updates itself by default when your internet interface comes up
<jrib> sparr: yeah mine gets mounted with the current user as the owner
<eMaX> what does dpkg --configure -a do?
<mwe> ID_EGO_: the date command. date -s hhmmss IIRC
<mwe> sudo date -s
<smultron> mwe: output this: /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx & /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx.ko
<soundray> grndslm: it's been five years since I used gpart -- it has probably changed since then.
<kane77> sparr, I've never used samba.. but well I'm on it...
<mwe> smultron: yeah rename the acx.ko file
<ID_EGO_> thank you all!
<Senderbasic> What do you peaople think about the Novell thing ? .. Im not sure because i think they where once great, then they sucked then they got into linux via suse and did alot of good things such as xorg and beryl/compiz-compositing, then they sucked ass for somewhere near joining ms... give me your input plz..
<tehxed> Anyone have any idea how I can get the BCM4318 Airforce card to work with Ubuntu Edgy?
<soundray> grndslm: I think you want to scan for a partition table. You can then write it if it appears plausible
<smultron> mwe: ok
<redbox> ID_EGO_: you should check out ntpdate and sync your clock to a time server
<mwe> smultron: I guess there is no acx_pci.ko
<smultron> mwe: guess not
<tehxed> How do things get done in this channel?
<Senderbasic> peaople/people ^ lol
<ID_EGO_> thx
<grndslm> soundray:  you were telling me not to fsck, so i figured scanning might be bad...
<grndslm> soundray:  i can print without scanning
<mwe> smultron: It's a known bug that some modules are ignored by the blacklisting system
<redbox> Senderbasic: I think MS has other intentions and Novell is going to get screwed by MS for the second time
<Senderbasic> tehxed: get done ?
<soundray> tehxed: you've done the right thing. Now wait patiently. If someone who knows the answer is available, they will respond
<prem> gOLdenHWK3D,whenever i restart hostname gets lost
<smultron> mwe: oh, i didn't know that
<StoneNote> tehxed, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<tehxed> Senderbasic, what do you mean get done?
<ID_EGO_> well i have to go
<eMaX> ok here is a more detailed question. in the midst of a dist-upgrade, I got an error configuring libsane-dev. the dist-upgrade stopped. now I read somewhere that using dpkg --configure -a and then dpkg --r libsane-dev I'd be able to remove libsane-dev. I'm running dpkg --configure -a now and it seems to configure about every package that was downloaded so far. I wonder whether afterwards I'll just be able to start over with the dist-upgrade or
<eMaX> whether the system is fucked up already at that point.
<mwe> prem: even if you set it in /etc/hosts?
<Senderbasic> redbox: yes, my guess too..
<soundray> grndslm: if you choose print without scanning, it'll show the current one, which we have to assume is corrupted.
<tehxed> StoneNote, is this for Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<SamePaul> How to install wireless NIC (Intel 2200BG)? Maybe it is written somewhere and I'm just too blind? :)
<smultron> mwe: ok i renamed it "xca.ko"
<prem> mwe,how?
<soundray> grndslm: considering that fdisk -l shows no partitions on hdd (that's correct isn't it?)
<smultron> mwe: i guess i restart now?
<Senderbasic> redbox: Its a shame though because Novell really made a good os once and now they embarrassed the suse crowds
<redbox> Senderbasic: besids, since when did MS do something that wasn't in their advantage [money wise] ? ;p
<StoneNote> tehxed, the forum posting topic is: Edgy Broadcom bcm4318 HOWTO!
<lasse_> Hi. I've supported lots of guys in here, but I've never asked anyone for any help. This time I really need help, so if you can, please help me! I broke my X after an update. The error says: "Failed to load module "wfb" The Module does not exist. API mismatch:The Nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but this X module has the version 1.0-9746. Please help me this one time only!
<tehxed> soundray, thanks
<Senderbasic> redbox: yes, thatll never happen :)
<mwe> smultron: better not give it a .ko extension. I think it will work, though
<grndslm> soundray:   yup, it says "Warning:  strange partition table magic"
<grndslm> magic, heh!
<grndslm> this is silly
<sparr> lasse_: sorry, i got tired of reading two sentences in.  try without that first bit.  and the last bit.
<smultron> mwe: ok, i'll give this a shot first. brb
<mwe> smultron: I'd rename it to acx.ko.backup or something
<smultron> mwe: ok
<soundray> grndslm: no, it's just a word for something that could be called something else
<tehxed> StoneNote, aww poop sorry, but..it works for 6.1 as well?
<redbox> lasse_: try updating your nvidia drivers
<soundray> grndslm: the same as any other technical term
<lasse_> sparr: I broke my X after an update. The error says: "Failed to load module "wfb" The Module does not exist. API mismatch:The Nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but this X module has the version 1.0-9746.
<lasse_> sparr: :P
<tehxed> StoneNote, wait a minute
<sparr> much better
<soundray> grndslm: see 'man file' for a related use of the term "magic"
<tehxed> StoneNote, I've been through this already
<bauer77> Is there good program in Linux to do flowcharts??
<Senderbasic> redbox: What proprietary hardware makers are left now besides nvidia/ati provided that netgear will oss everything and maybe even help some
<lasse_> redbox: it says its updated. I've installed the beta drivers...
<sparr> laslox11: you have to shut down X, reload the nvidia kernel driver, reload X
<soundray> bauer77: hardcore or comfortable?
<sparr> laslox11: or, just reboot.
<grndslm> soundray:  gotchya....anyway, i'm beginning the scan and just want you to know that UUIDs in fstab is a pretty bad idea so far
<prem> mwe:any help
<soundray> bauer77: xfig is hardcore, dia and oodraw are comfortable.
<sparr> lasse_: the problem is you have all the software for the new drivers, but the old driver is still loaded into the kernel
<bauer77> soundray:  basic stuff really , bascially just a technical flowchart.
<mwe> prem: paste.ubuntu-nl.org /etc/hosts and paste the URL here
<lasse_> sparr: so if i modprobe -r somemodule  it should work?
<bauer77> soundray: thank
<mwe> prem: tell me the hostname you want
<Senderbasic> redbox: Is SIS still a problem ?
<sparr> lasse_: yes, except you cant remove it until X is gone
<prem> premkumar14
<Pelo> !java
<Senderbasic> redbox: Ie binary only support..
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<lasse_> sparr: sudo killall gdm  does the trick?
<sparr> lasse_: maybe
<mwe> prem: paste.ubuntu-nl.org /etc/hosts and paste the URL here
<lasse_> sparr: I'll go for that. dont we have to insert a new module then?
<sparr> lasse_: yes
<sparr> lasse_: exact same name  :)
<lasse_> sparr: so how do i get the right one? :S
<tehxed> Man.. xchat is not easy to read
<mwe> prem: go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the contents of /etc/hosts, please. then paste the URL to your paste here
<Senderbasic> redboxxen ?
<sparr> lasse_: its nvidia
<prem> how to het the contents>
<mwe> tehxed: it's not? change the fonts then
<Senderbasic> tehxed: they removed external ping, i want it back!
<dthorenj> how come sometimes when i run a program, it disappears and doesnt show up in toolbar, in another workspace, or when i use alt+tab
<dthorenj> ?
<lasse_> sparr: I'll try. I have to say one thing though: thx, a thousand times, for helping me out.
<tehxed> mwe, what's with this red line that shows up randomly?
<prem> mwe:how to get the contents of /etc/hosts
<Senderbasic> tehxed: Someone _not_ talking to bots ?
<soundray> grndslm: I disagree. Your problem wouldn't be any less serious or confusing if we hadn't switched to UUIDs
<mwe> tehxed: it's a mark where you were last time the window was focused
<Pici> prem: cat /etc/hosts
<smultron> mwe: worked! [dmesg | grep acx]  showed no results :) thank you much. internet is much faster now :)
<tehxed> I ..see
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I don't know what that means..
<Senderbasic> RollTehDices
<tehxed> oh i see..
<mwe> smultron: good ;)
<tehxed> that makes it a bit easier to figure out where people have been responding to me.
<mwe> smultron: well you'll have to repeat at a kernel update
<dthorenj> how come sometimes when i run a program, it disappears and doesnt show up in toolbar, in another workspace, or when i use alt+tab
<tehxed> I've been searching like a crazy man
<grndslm> soundray:  i don't get it, what is it that changed if not the UUID?
<smultron> mwe: thanks. i'll try to remember
<mwe> smultron: there is a way to disable a module for good but I forgot how
<soundray> grndslm: the partition table
<Senderbasic> tehxed: Crazy Crazy love by Dr feelgood ? :P
<tehxed> wait
<smultron> mwe: recompile the kernel? :P
<soundray> grndslm: or table*s* as the case may be
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I'm lost
<mwe> smultron: I was thinking of an easier solution ;)
<lasse_> sparr: It didnt do anything as far as i can see. Still get the same error after (killall gdm) (modprobe -r nvidia) (modprobe nvidia) (gdm). with sudo's of course
<tehxed> How do I get this ..random joining and leaving to not show up
<grndslm> soundray:  and how is the table just lost?
<Senderbasic> OMGTEHLost! .. really nice series
<prem> mwe:http://paste.biz/paste-701.html
<sparr> lasse_: :(
<tehxed> it makes it extremely hard for me to keep track of what people are actually saying
<dthorenj> how come sometimes when i run a program, it disappears and doesnt show up in toolbar, in another workspace, or when i use alt+tab
<sparr> lasse_: at that point i would try a reboot
<soundray> grndslm: I don't know
<mwe> smultron: a hack would be to add an init.d script that renames it if it exists. ugly, though.
<Xanatus> anybody wanna help me with a wireless issue ?
<soundray> grndslm: that would be very hard to find out in retrospect
<smultron> mwe: think this bug is already reported? or should i look into submitting it?
<soundray> Xanatus: not unless you say what the issue is
<sharms> dthorenj: It won't do that if you are running standard ubuntu dapper or edgy
<lesshaste> I would like to do a network install over wireless.  I tried booting off the minimal ubuntu iso with no luck. anyone know what to do?
<prem> mwe:http://paste.biz/paste-701.html
<Senderbasic> tehxed: the
<lasse_> sparr: :P hmmm. But it says i have different versions installed. Can i downgrade the higher version to match the lower version?
<Xanatus> heh... every time i restart the computer i gotta do
<mwe> smultron: if you're sure you did the blacklisting right see if it's reported and if not do it
<mwe> prem: hold on
<grndslm> soundray:  so why aren't there 2 partition tables for situations like this? seems like it'd be too easy
<tehxed> Senderbasic, why did you say the?!
<Senderbasic> hehe
<tehxed> WHY!???
<tehxed> Now I'm lost again!
<sparr> lasse_: i dont think you have diff versions installed, i think the old one is just still in use somewhere
<Xanatus> # ifconfig eth1 up; iwconfig eth1 channel 6; dhclient eth1
<Xanatus> or else i can't connect to the internet
<smultron> mwe: will do
<nickspoon> Is there a fairly easy way to redefine my swap space in fstab?
<dheyo> hi ubuntu wont detect my usb hard???what do i do, what do i do
<mwe> prem: it's empty !
<tehxed> now a line just showed up randomly
<tehxed> and my name was no where near by
<lasse_> sparr: ok. so i modprobe -r nvidia,  reboot and then try?
<Senderbasic> tehxed, I liked all the fun that accompanied the the, &hehe<-** :)
<sparr> lasse_: and pray
<tehxed> Senderbasic, that's mean man =(
<prem> mwe:thats what am gettin!!
<Pici> tehxed: Theres something in the xchat options to turn that off
<lasse_> sparr: will do that
<Junkfer> hi, some1 from hungary?
<Xanatus> so... anybody wanna help me with that ?
<lasse_> sparr: see you in a flash
<tehxed> Senderbasic, i'm actually running into more and more trouble after an update
<grndslm> tehxed:  you have to use a different irc client besides xchat to disable the random joining & signing off
<soundray> grndslm: that was a recipe for disaster in the FAT filesystem already. What do you do when the two partition tables/file allocation tables disagree? Which one do you trust?
<grndslm> Pici:  where is that option:
<grndslm> ??
<tehxed> tehxed, i came here to get help man =(
<Senderbasic> tehxed, in order to become.. you have to realize
<Senderbasic> lol
<Pici> grndslm: I'm not sure, but I know its there, I dont use xchat
<Byan> is there a character map type program for linux
<tehxed> grndslm, can you suggest one?
<Byan> like the one for windows?
<grndslm> soundray:  so it was too easy
<Pici> Byan: charmap?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: troubles?
<mwe> prem: http://paste.biz/paste-702.html
<tehxed> Senderbasic, yeah man
<dheyo> ubuntu wont detect my usb hard???what do i do, what do i do
<Xanatus> should i take it as a no ?
<tehxed> Senderbasic, my sound ..works on and off
<Senderbasic> tehxed: okies, shoot
<mwe> prem: should work
<soundray> grndslm: having said that, you make a very good point: whenever I do a full backup, I save the fdisk -l output as well... if I remember ;)
<tehxed> Senderbasic, my wireless isn't working
<Xanatus> what's wrong with your wireless tehxed ?
<tehxed> Senderbasic, even after i followed the http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 link
<grndslm> Pici:  i don't think it's there anymore
<mwe> prem: at least for ipv4. don't know if you use ipv6. I don't
<lesshaste> should I post this question to a forum?
<tehxed> Xanatus, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<Senderbasic> tehxed: more info is probably required :)
<lesshaste> no one here seems to know the answer
<Junkfer> hi, i have a problem with one compaq ml370 server. the server not booting, but when i see the grub config files seem fine
<grndslm> i've been looking for that feature in xchat for a year or more now!
<tehxed> Senderbasic, Anyone have any idea how I can get the BCM4318 Airforce card to work with Ubuntu Edgy?
<tehxed> Xanatus,  Anyone have any idea how I can get the BCM4318 Airforce card to work with Ubuntu Edgy?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: apt-get update && apt-get install madwifi or kmod-madwifi ?
<Xanatus> hmmm
<mwe> prem: got it?
<Pici> grndslm: I'm pretty sure its there...
<pirving> does ununtu take forever installing by extracting all those packages d/l off the net installing?
<Xanatus> i dunno about that card
<prem> mwe:where should i add these?
<tehxed> Senderbasic, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 I went through this. This was suggested
<pirving> or have they streamlined that?
<Xanatus> i only know more about ipw cards
<tehxed> Senderbasic, but i'l try what you just said
<Senderbasic> tehxed: otherwise it can be a prism driver
<mwe> prem: in /etc/hosts
<Pici> grndslm: I'd check now if I wasnt on windows
<dheyo> Xanatus: hi, i cant get my usb hard disk to be recognized by ubuntu dapper
<tehxed> no no
<lasse_> sparr: dang. didnt work
<tehxed> i checked to see which it was
<pirving> in other words, does the installer take forever like it used to?
<mwe> prem: sudo nano /etc/hosts or gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<tehxed> Senderbasic, i don't know what that means though
<pirving> it used to download each system package and install it
<g333k_work> !atari
<Xanatus> dheyo , sorry i'm new to linux too... dunno much about hardrives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atari - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirving> and you had to wait
<Senderbasic> tehxed: have you A dixlexxiaz ?`
<dheyo> okay
<Gartral> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Senderbasic> tehxed: :)
<enTity> anyone know how to use udev to recreate /dev/null?  (I think i accidentally messed the device up :P )
<prem> mwe:should i delete whatever is there?
<Xanatus> try putting something inside the hardrive
<Xanatus> in windows or something
<Xanatus> or someone else's computer
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I'm not dislexic. This text is just tiny.
<Xanatus> is the HD empty ?
<Xanatus> if not
<Xanatus> then try googling
<tehxed> Senderbasic, E: Couldn't find package madwifi
<dthorenj> sharms: i'm running standard ubuntu edgy
<Senderbasic> tehxed: tehproblem you stick into the googliemonster and a solution it may find, no ?
<Pici> enTity: Theres a makedev script somewhere, let me see if I can find the location for you
<Xanatus> [HD model and manufacturer]  [ubuntu] 
<dheyo> is there anyone who can help me out??
<Pejo_> I have a epson stylus photo 750; anyone know how to get utility for improving print quality??
<grndslm> soundray:  ok, what if you save 3 of each the partition tables and mbrs and any other necessities like those, 1part table & 1mbr at the beginning of the drive, anotherPart table & anotherMBR in the middle of the drive, and again another sector at the end...and it uses 2 outta 3!!  that ain't bad!
<tehxed> Senderbasic, the solution it found did not solve my problem
<Xanatus> and see if anyone has written a tutorial for it
<sharms> dthorenj: any mods, like beryl etc
<tehxed> Senderbasic, and the same solution kept coming up in google
<sparr> jrib: whats the actual path to the device file?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: What was the solution ?
<Senderbasic> it came up with ?
<tehxed> Senderbasic, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<dthorenj> sharms: no
<Junkfer> anyone who can help in scs boot device?
<mwe> prem: yeah or add it at the end. nothing is there but comments
<dthorenj> sharms: i used automatix2 for some video/audio drivers and installed a view applications using that and the add/remove application window
<dthorenj> but nothing besides that
<prem> mwe:added it
<Xanatus> Dh3Yo try googling [HD manufacturer and model]  [ubuntu]  and see if anybody has written a tutorial
<tehxed> Senderbasic, You think going through that again help at all?
<Pici> enTity: Hm, thats not tha name of it.  I know something exists to recreate missing /devs
<sharms> dthorenj: there is your problem, we don't recommend or really support that
<sharms> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<grndslm> soundray:  that way, if one were lost, and the other 2 did turn out to be the proper part tables and such, then it would copy it to the corrupt sector(s)
<Senderbasic> tehxed: bcm is prism right ?
<enTity> yeah... i tried "MAKEDEV /dev/null", but got an error i think
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I don't know what you mean by that?
<mcdonaldswes> I created a chroot via debootstrap and I'm having locale problems inside of it
<mcdonaldswes> getting stuff like: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<prem> mwe:whts next>?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: The basics is you need to load the driver then have a program that handles it
<Xanatus> tehxed he means what technology your card is based on
<Xanatus> it should say somewhere
<enTity> error was: udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<mcdonaldswes> how do I fix my locale info?
<enTity> ./MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "/dev/null"
<dthorenj> yeah the problem is, that when i tried installed mp3/wmv/etc drivers earlier
<AMD-> hi is it possible to a controller arrow keys to act as the keybaords arrow keys up, down,right,left
<mwe> nothing. type hostname to see the new host name
<dthorenj> using steps from the ubuntu website
<dthorenj> it didnt work
<Senderbasic> tehxed: lsmod | grep bcm .. output ?
<dthorenj> :/
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, when I >> sudo apt-cache search wifi << I get returns for madwifi-tools and kwifimanager and wifi-radar and a few others but not the ones you named
<tehxed> Senderbasic, right, i try that networking thing in system > admin
<AMD-> i have a Logitech, Inc. Dual Action Gamepad
<Gartral> ok, i updated my system... and now everything that used gksudo is trying to use root
<Senderbasic> tehxed, StoneNote: youll need the driver loaded for the netcard, thats step one
<Pici> enTity: dont put slashes around the devicename just `MAKEDEV null`
<soundray> grndslm: just backing it up yourself is still the best option if you ask me ;)
<mwe> prem: nothing. type hostname to see the new host name
<dthorenj> btw, i installed Azureus AFTER i did anything with automatix
<enTity> ok
<dthorenj> and it worked yesterday when i downloaded something through it
<tehxed> Senderbasic, where do i post output?
<dthorenj> :/
<grndslm> soundray:  it seems like there's gotta be something to do to prevent stuff like this, it isn't necessary with any commercial OS...doesn't make sense to busy up the irc with trivial stuff
<Senderbasic> tehxed, one line is ok
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, my wireless works fine. using the same directions tehxed says do not work for him
<StoneNote> different driver though
<grndslm> backup of critical things like those should be a given
<tehxed> Senderbasic, bcm43xx               148500  0
<Gartral> ok, i updated my system... and now everything that used gksudo is trying to use root instead, has anyone run into this before?
<prem> mwe:shall i restart and see>?>
<mwe> dthorenj: maybe automatix already hosed your system
<mwe> prem: no need to
<tehxed> Senderbasic, ieee80211softmac       40704  1 bcm43xx
<enTity> Pici: thanks :D... now: "echo 'hello world' > /dev/null; cat /dev/null" doesn't return "hello world" :D
<mwe> prem: it should work right away
<prem> mwe:i got my added hostname
<dthorenj> so i cant do anything but fresh install?
<Pici> enTity: Great
<dthorenj> damnit
<dthorenj> that takes way too long
<Senderbasic> StoneNote, ok. but these steps are long any shouldnt be needed (if youre efficient enough)
<tehxed> Senderbasic, iieee80211              39112  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<dthorenj> diugdhigh
<bestadvocate> hello
<mwe> prem: type hostname in a terminal and see if it's correct now
<prem> mwe:getting it!!
<mwe> prem: good ;)
<Gartral> ok, i updated my system... and now everything that used gksudo is trying to use root instead, has anyone run into this before in dapper drake?
<dthorenj> is that why sometimes, games wont show up and/or load at all?
<dthorenj> because of this automatix2?
<bestadvocate> Could someone point me in the right dirrection on how to get a better keybord driver? I'm trying to learn emacs and one of my Alt Keys isnt working.
<prem> mwe:thanks man hope it stays like this!
<kobzan> hi
<lasse_> sparr: You got any more tips?
<mwe> prem: you may have to log out and back in and/or restart gdm or just reboot for everything to see. It does stay now
<Senderbasic> tehxed: got "wireless-tools" ?
<Tonren> Can someone tell me why this /etc/network/interfaces file hangs on bootup?  Why does this fail, but manually typing iwconfig wlan0 essid any and iwconfig wlan0 ap any work?
<Tonren> http://pastie.caboo.se/42521
<dthorenj> ????
<Xanatus> tehxed look at the messages i just sent you
<Senderbasic> tehxed: run  'iwconfig'
<Tonren> Err, I know there's no "auto wlan0" by the way, it should be there
<sparr> lasse_: i got nothin, sorry  :(
<grndslm> soundray:  ok, so it says that primary partitions 1-4 are unused....i did not mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1, it was just /dev/hdd...that's still acceptable, right?
<Gartral> ok, i updated my system... and now everything that used gksudo is trying to use root instead, has anyone run into this before in dapper drake?
<Xanatus> i just told him to do that
<sparr> lasse_: youre sure you installed the driver AND the kernel module?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: got that iwconfig command ?
<Xanatus> i need the outputs
<dthorenj> ?????
<Xanatus> for ifconfig, ifconfig -a, and iwconfig
<soundray> grndslm: 1) fixing your partition table is anything but trivial. 2) this isn't Linux related: the partition table is a leftover from DOS days. 3) wrecking it can happen to any system that gets into an uncontrolled state like yours
<Xanatus> tehxed
<mmainzer> hallo
<Junkfer> compaq ml370 server with 2x9,1 GB disk in raid0 after a full reinstall not bootind, i have only a blinking cursor
<grndslm> bestadvocate:  i'm with you, i'd really like my right alt key to work like my left one!
<lesshaste> do any of the ubuntu install iso's support the wireless ath_pci driver?
<Junkfer> any1 to help?
<cosmmin> hi, how i can login as root in ubuntu?
<soundray> grndslm: hold on -- you formatted the entire harddisk with mkfs.ext3? You didn't partition it?
<tehxed> Xanatus, ?
<tehxed> Senderbasic, where do i post the outputs?
<mwe> lesshaste: not out of the box I think
<Xanatus> check the messages i sent you
<Xanatus> on priv
<lasse_> sparr: hmm. I dunno. What packages are they?
<lesshaste> mwe: ah.. so I can't install over wireless :(
<cosmmin> soundray, i fix at last the sound! and work perfectly!
<grndslm> soundray:  yup, i don't remember using fdisk at all now that i think about it
<Senderbasic> tehxed: No, public 3 lines max
<mwe> lesshaste: I think you need the restricte modules
<grndslm> i figured since i had already done fdisk before it wasn't necessary again
<mwe> lesshaste: No I couldn't either
<lesshaste> mwe: is madwifi restricted?
<tehxed> Xanatus, i sent you the response
<lesshaste> mwe: what laptop do you have?
<soundray> cosmmin: well done... I must admit I can't remember helping you, sorry
<mwe> lesshaste: plugged in a cable while installing
<Xanatus> are you sure you sent it to me ?
<Xanatus> lol
<Pici> Tonren: Try it without the wireless-ap, just the wireless-essid
<mwe> lesshaste: ibm X40
<Xanatus> cuz i didn
<soundray> grndslm: arrgh.
<Xanatus> t get it
<soundray> grndslm: forget about gpart then
<lesshaste> mwe: ok.. I will have to get a cable maybe...
<Senderbasic> lesshaste: its not, but card specs are beeing 'filled in' codewise
<Xanatus> stupid keyboard.... i keep pressing enter instead of '
<dthorenj> is that why sometimes, games wont show up and/or load at all?
<cosmmin> soundray,  before 2 days, when i tell you that only 1 speaker works!
<dthorenj> because of this automatix2?
<Tonren> Pici: Why would that work...?  Jus tcurious
<mwe> lesshaste: IMHO madwifi sucks, though. disconnecting all the time. I went with ndiswrapper instead
<bestadvocate> grndslm: unfortunately I have no idea where to start with driver replacements.
<lesshaste> mwe: does the minimal install iso do partitioning for you too?
<cosmmin> HOW i can login as root in ubuntu?
<mwe> lesshaste: if you tell it to
<Pici> Tonren: I dont know.  I just compared your interfaces file to mine.
<lesshaste> Senderbasic: ok
<Xanatus> ok, tehxed do you have msn or yahoo or something ?
<mwe> lesshaste: it asks you
<lesshaste> mwe: ok.. it didn't get to that point obviously then
<bestadvocate> cosmmin: you need to create a root acount
<Senderbasic> mwe, lesshaste: madwifi was stable for me
<lyam> is it possible somehow to force apt-get to use ssl?
<Gartral> !root cosmmin
<mwe> Senderbasic: it is for some. using wpa2?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root cosmmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehxed> Xanatus, did you get that?
<tehxed> Xanatus, msn
<tehxed> Xanatus, or aim?
<lesshaste> Senderbasic: ok thanks.  Just installing is my first challenge... wireless seems to be out for the moment
<Gartral> !root/cosmmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root/cosmmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> Pici: Weird.  Also, the other thing that drives me crazy is that if there *ISN'T* an available wireless access point, it hangs for FIVE MINUTES trying to connect to one.  How can I set a shorter time-out on boot?  Even worse is if you try to do auto wlan0 eth0, in which case it'll hang searching for a wired connection and THEN hang searching for wireless.  It's awful.  Do you know what to do about that?
<Xanatus> tehxed you choose i have them all
<Gartral> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cosmmin> WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! bestadvocate are you joking me?! first time this is happen or i hear it :-p
<soibewoners> salam
<tehxed> Xanatus, is this your aim?
<Senderbasic> mwe, lesshaste: i compiled the latest code and insmodded it then configured the iwconfig and started the interfaces
<soundray> cosmmin: I remember now. How did you fix it?
<ompaul> cosmmin, so use ehhhh sudo
<mwe> Senderbasic: using wpa2?
<Xanatus> tehxed yeah but i usually don't use this one, add gigaxanatus
<bestadvocate> cosmmin:its a security feature.  caused a lot of contriversy back in the days of Warty.
<enTity> you can run a root terminal with su i think
<cosmmin> wait a minute to check it :-p
<Senderbasic> lesshaste: Np, the problem is mostly "do i have a prism or a madwifi".. madwifi is netgear and others Prism are not
<enTity> but you may need to actually create a password for the root account i think
<mwe> Senderbasic: I compiled from source. svn and latest it disconnects a few times an hour. reconnects fast, though. but hoses downloads and stuff
<cosmmin> ok it works! only i have to renew a pass :-p
<cosmmin> THX!
<enTity> :D
<enn> Hello ... What do I need to do to get normal unix manpages for things like select(2) and fork(2)?
<mwe> Senderbasic: I wonder if it's related to wpa2
<Senderbasic> mwe: get the latest stable, not svn/git/cvs
<mwe> Senderbasic: I tried that one too
<Senderbasic> if it has support its more stable generally
<soundray> !manpages-dev | enn
<ubotu> enn: manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-1 (edgy), package size 1183 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<prem> mwe:dude whn i restarted the syetem..hostname came back to none!
<Senderbasic> unloaded the first one with rmmod (-f or force)..
<mwe> I tried a lot. It doesn't like my wpa/card and/or AP
<mwe> prem: huh
<enn> soundray: thank you
<mwe> prem: is /etc/hosts changed?
<bestadvocate> whelp I'm off to try and google my problems away, I'm sure I'll be back.
<Senderbasic> mwe, they arent perfectly stable, i tried one that was impossible to unload, forcing was the only thing that worked
<prem> mwe:nope
<XAMCTBO> hello i need litle help with installing xml2
<mwe> prem: hmm. what's the contents of /etc/hostname?
<XAMCTBO> configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation.
<XAMCTBO> ERROR: `/tmp/tmpmaCAaB/xmlwriter-2.0.4/configure' failed
<XAMCTBO> i have this error
<XAMCTBO> :(
<mwe> !paste | XAMCTBO
<ubotu> XAMCTBO: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> XAMCTBO: apt-get install libxml2-dev
<mwe> prem: ?
<Senderbasic> mwe: its not a problem, try and you shall succeed. Is it a very new card btw ?
<grndslm> soundray:  so, what is it that i need to do now?
<Senderbasic> mwe: brb, private the answer if you will
<soundray> XAMCTBO: install xml2 from the repositories. Don't compile it yourself
<arrenlex> I have three\four computers lying around and was wondering if it was possible to make a cluster out of them. Does the extra processing power of three machines exceed the network connection slowdown? How would I make a cluster out of them?
<mwe> Senderbasic: I tried all versions. I gave up. ndiswrapper is working fine. thanks anyway
<prem> mwe:check this http://paste.biz/paste-703.html
<soundray> grndslm: let's go back to your /dev/hdc -- try 'sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt' and see if it throws any errors.
<mwe> prem: that's /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname ?
<bigjohntoday> hello
<soundray> !hi
<StoneNote> prem open a terminal. enter >> sudo network-admin << without the >> <<.  Click on the "General" tab when the app opens. change your hostname.  Click "Close". Click "Change Hostname".
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bigjohntoday> I have a question I hope i can get a little bit of help with
<soundray> !ask
<bigjohntoday> I have been going at this for a couple of days now
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bigjohntoday> lol
<bigjohntoday> ok
<iulian_> have a question: if I install a cvs server, will I be able to interact (commit, update) from a windows machine?
<bigjohntoday> how in the world do I install ubuntu with DVI graphics support
<bigjohntoday> using matrox mel G550
<mwe> prem: following sevaral directions might confuse the system
<bigjohntoday> i get it to show ubuntu progress bar
<soundray> bigjohntoday: it has DVI graphics support by default
<Kyral> iulian_: Assuming the Windows machine has a CVS client
<bigjohntoday> but it just gives up because it cannot load the next screen (doesn't display anything)
<soundray> bigjohntoday: you may have to boot in Safe Graphics mode
<bigjohntoday> tried
<mwe> prem: ?
<bigjohntoday> also nothing
<prem> mwe:i did it
<mwe> !enter | big
<ubotu> big: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bigjohntoday> but i will attempt again to try in safe graphics mode
<mwe> prem: that's /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname ?
<mwe> prem: did what?
<soundray> bigjohntoday: in that case, you may have to download and install with the alternate CD
<soundray> !alternate | bigjohntoday
<ubotu> bigjohntoday: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<prem> went to network admin and gave hostname
<mwe> prem: I didn't suggest that
<mwe> prem: tell me the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts now
<iulian_> Kyral: So I have to install a cvs client on Win. What should I use on linux and what on win?
<mwe> prem: following sevaral directions might confuse the system
<bigjohntoday> ok I will attempt both since I have all the various CD's, trying safe graphcis mode now and then I will attempt to use the alternate CD for ubuntu 6.10 then I will get back to you guys on what I may need to do:)
<soundray> arrenlex: it depends wholly on how much interprocess communication you need on your cluster. That, in turn, depends on the type of application you are going to run
<Kyral> iulian_: For a client? CVS
<fiXXXerMet> Is the apache2 package chrooted by default/
<fiXXXerMet> ?
<Enselic``> Why oh why does this fail?    sudo echo -e '#!/bin/bash\napt-cache show $*\n' > /usr/local/bin/acshow   it says "bash: /usr/local/bin/acshow: Permission denied
<Kyral> iulian_: I dunno I have never setup a CVS server
<soundray> bigjohntoday: in principle, your card should be supported by the mga driver.
<Senderbasic> fiXXXerMet, no
<fiXXXerMet> thanks
<Senderbasic> fiXXXerMet, yes
<sharms> iulian_: #1. CVS sucks, try to use BZR or svn instead.  #2. on windows, try tortoise CVS
<Senderbasic> :)
<arrenlex> soundray: Things like compiling, compressing, I guess.
<Senderbasic> fiXXXerMet, its semi
<jrib> Enselic``: because the redirection is done by the shell you are running, which only has your user permissions.  pipe to 'tee' instead
<fiXXXerMet> Semi?  How so?
<mwe> fiXXXerMet: it only servers /var/www by default I think
<mwe> serves
<Enselic``> jrib: ah, thanks
<jrib> Enselic``: example:  echo foo | sudo tee /var/bar
<fiXXXerMet> What if it needs to access some files outside of that directory with suexec?
<soundray> Enselic``: because the shell that you run the sudo in is responsible for the redirection
<soundray> oops, too slow
<Senderbasic> fiXXXerMet, its not really chrooted as in it needs it own environment, it can still utilize outside files but very few
<Enselic``> soundray: thank you too :)
<mwe> fiXXXerMet: if you want to serve other files add the locations to the config or create symlinks
<Senderbasic> fiXXXerMet, have the latest and youll be ok
<Senderbasic> now, move along! :)
<bigjohntoday> soudray: the only problem is that I can not even get through the basic splash page... it just goes through the progress bar for a few seconds and then fails..... the error I get if it helps would be /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.....  and I get that error when i remove quiet splash and place break=bottom instead
<fiXXXerMet> Hmmm
<iulian_> sharms: I have a linux server and commit/update from a win machine
<prem> mwe:in hosts this is wht i have http://paste.biz/paste-704.html
<mwe> prem: are you going to tell me the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname? ;)
<jrib> sparr: probably need to check dmesg or check 'mount' output for the /dev/foobar corresponding to the mount point for your camera.  Also, I think you might be able to look into how 'pmount' works.  That's what actually mounts the stuff in edgy I think
<sparr> jrib: its not a usb storage device
<sharms> iulian_: ... and?
<bigjohntoday> basically having an issue with /dev/console
<mwe> prem: that's good. a lot of blank lines, though. shouldn't hurt. /etc/hostname?
<prem> mwe:in hostname i have premkumar15
<grndslm> damm soundray, i feel like a dumass...the reason gdm was saying it couldn't read my home directory is because i was logging in as root
<grndslm> i'm guessing
<mwe> prem: If it doesn't stay now I would be very surprised
<prem> mwe:in hostname i have premkumar1
<iulian_> sharms: ...and I can use turtoise as a client for a linux server?
<prem> typo mwe:in hostname i have premkumar1
<jrib> sparr: but gnome-volume-manager still handles the automounting right?
<sharms> iulian_: exactly!
<prem> mwe:in hostname i have premkumar14
<mwe> preaction: premkumar1?
<sparr> jrib: i dont use gnome.  if i did, i doubt it would.
<grndslm> soundray:  so, i should just try fdisking the backup drive now and rsyncing?
<jrib> sparr: what do you use?
<mwe> preaction: or 15 or 14 or what
<mwe> prem ^^
<preaction> i'm preaction, he's prem :(
<mwe> prem: that was for you
<soundray> bigjohntoday: I see, so the problem is before X even tries to load...
<prem> mwe:14
<bigjohntoday> yes
<XAMCTBO> sh: make: command not found
<mwe> preaction: yeah sorry. I was too quick with the completion
<sparr> jrib: kde
<XAMCTBO> how to fix this ? sh: make: command not found
<mwe> prem: so only premkumar14 as in /etc/hosts?
<prem> mwe:shall i restart>:
<Senderbasic> fiXXXerMet: in a real chroot youll build up everything needed to support a process'es need to calculate, like /dev/console, /dev/ram, /user/lib/... and some other files, youll learn alot buy setting up a chroot which you can chroot into
<sparr> XAMCTBO: install make?
<bigjohntoday> soundray: yes
<soundray> grndslm: if you partition the drive, you'll have to format it, too. Then you can rsync to backup. Yes, that's what I would do
<prem> mwe:yep
<XAMCTBO> sparr yes
<mwe> prem: If it doesn't stay now I would be very surprised
<nolo> I'm a total n00b to a command line. I've only known GUI. Where do I learn Ubuntu terminal shell commands? please give me a link so I can start learning :)
<lucas_> hy, has  any one updated feisty to xorg 7.2 ?
<prem> mwe:shall i restart>:
<XAMCTBO> sparr ERROR: `make' failed
<XAMCTBO> next error
<soundray> bigjohntoday: I'm not sure if that would help, but you could try using a framebuffer console -- let me look something up...
<Senderbasic> nolo: need to know how to "cd".. google "linux cd" :)
<lucas_> any feisty users  ?
<prem> mwe:shall i restart??
<sharms> lucas_: #ubuntu+1
<nolo> Senderbasic, ty
<lucas_> sharms thx
<Senderbasic> nolo: also learn 'ls', 'pwd', 'gcc', 'mv', 'mkdir' and other stuff
<Senderbasic> Np
<acemics> nolo>http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<sharms> nolo: to learn shell comands, open a shell and hit "Tab" a bunch
<soundray> bigjohntoday: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/matroxfb.txt (Disclaimer: I haven't tried this, have no idea if it'll work)
<sharms> nolo: when you find one with an interesting name, do "man command"
<Skrezium> Hi guys! Did you ever tried PHLAK? What do you think about it?
<soundray> !cli | nolo
<ubotu> nolo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bigjohntoday> well  i will give it a read right now
<mwe> or install a deacent terminal emulator ;)
<XAMCTBO> how to fix this ? sh: make: command not found
<Senderbasic> ls `/{bin,usr/bin,/usr/sbin}` | exec man '{}' \ ? :)
<Senderbasic> dont run that, doesnt work most likely
<arrenlex> !compile | XAMCTBO
<ubotu> XAMCTBO: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Senderbasic> arrenlex: whats thatxamctbo ?
<Skrezium> so? anyone evere tried PHLAK distro?
<arrenlex> Senderbasic: ?
<Senderbasic> arrenlex: 'XAMCTBO' ?
<Senderbasic> ah, i see
<grndslm> alright soundray, thank you too much for the help man...sorry i'm wetawded sometimes
<soundray> XAMCTBO: please don't ask questions here if you're not prepared to listen to the replies.
<XAMCTBO> Senderbasic lammer in linux
<XAMCTBO> ok thx
<XAMCTBO> will know
<Senderbasic> lammer ?
<tehxed> whoa
<nolo> ty ppls! :)
<Senderbasic> whats this 'lammer' ?
<prem> mwe:thanks man hostname didn't change after restart!!
<StoneNote> XAMCTBO, if you go to the link they gave you, the first instruction is sudo apt-get install build-essential and you're going to feel foolish if that's all you need to do
<Senderbasic> !compile | XAMCTBO ?lammer?
<ubotu> XAMCTBO ?lammer?: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soundray> grndslm: you're okay now by the sounds of it. Make sure you allocate enough swap to avoid out-of-memory conditions.
<SamePaul> Senderbasic: derivative from "lame". XAMCTBO is not good in grammar
<arrenlex> Senderbasic: What are you doing?
<Senderbasic> lammer is lame, misspelling
<Senderbasic> arrenlex ?
<soundray> Senderbasic: and I think he wasn't referring to you, but to himself
<prem> mwe:thanks a ton...saved my day!!!
<RkyRaccoon55> royel: you around?
<shwag> is it difficult to setup an IRC server ?
<grndslm> soundray:  a swap on the backup drive?  never heard of such?  i assume it doesn't need to be much since it's the backup, eh?
<Senderbasic> no problem, im just coding stuff.. not doing anything evil like way back :)
<SamePaul> Could someone help me with IPW2200? I'm trying to compile accroding to instruction I've found but no luck meanwhile
<grndslm> soundray:  or do i make it the same size as my main drive?
<soundray> grndslm: not on the backup drive -- anywhere on the system
<StoneNote> SamePaul, what instructions are you following?
<Senderbasic> SamePaul: xamtool is excused ;)
<grndslm> soundray:  well, i have a gig of swap...for a gig of memory, should i allocate more to swap?
<soundray> grndslm: no, that'll be enough
<SamePaul> StoneNote: http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=33565#
<grndslm> alright...well, i'm good now (hopefully)...thanks again, soundray
<soundray> grndslm: but I'm pretty sure now that whatever rendered your system unusable wasn't a lack of memory.
<StoneNote> SamePaul, no can help. I can't read russian
<grndslm> i'm assuming it was not using fdisk?
<bigjohntoday> just out of curiousity has anyone ever got ubuntu to install using a maxtor graphics card with dual dvi connections?
<grndslm> maybe not...
<SamePaul> StoneNote: Part in red frame is not so russian - it rather shell ;)
<cosmmin> gcc is not working!
<cosmmin> what i should do?
<grndslm> anyway, i'm out soundray...lata!
<Senderbasic> cosmmin: how isnt it working ?
<cosmmin> checking for gcc... gcc
<cosmmin> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<cosmmin> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<arrenlex> irida: bs | cosmmin
<irida> cosmmin: Compiling from source? You'll need to install the build-essential package.
<SamePaul> StoneNote: 1st part - installing ieee80211
<Senderbasic> cosmmin: install gcc then...
<cosmmin> but gcc is installed
<cosmmin> :-/
<SamePaul> StoneNote: and it was good (at least it looks like good)
<leo|server> When i copy something from my NTFS drive to my linux drive the  part of the names get scrambled? Where is the problem, in the mounting of somewhere else?
<Senderbasic> cosmmin: Ah, youve been compiling LFS ?
<Senderbasic> cosmmin: gcc -dumpspecs
<cosmmin> ex i compile php!
<dark_light> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html : this modification/customization of ubuntu has the right to use the name "ubuntu"?
<SamePaul> StoneNote: but ipw just don't want to get "made"
<arrenlex> cosmmin: Stop paying attention to senderbasic. Just install build-essential.
<dark_light> (i think ubuntu is a trademark of canonical...)
<cosmmin> /home/cosmmin/php-5.2.1# ./configure --prefix=/var/www/apache2-default --enable-module=so
<fxfitz> Hi there! I just installed Ubuntu for the first time (I'm also a bit new to linux) and I'm trying to get a larger screen resolution. I have a fifteen inch wide screen and I would like something higher than 1024x768. Can anyone help?
<cosmmin> ok
<arrenlex> !fixres | fxfitz
<ubotu> fxfitz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Senderbasic> arrenlex: Im wrong ? / I havnt been for many years..
<cosmmin> arrenlex, thank you
<arrenlex> Senderbasic: If you haven't been wrong for many years, I think you should be working on quantum physics and relativity rather than hanging out in #ubuntu.
<cosmmin> i installing right now
<arrenlex> cosmmin: yw.
<fxfitz> arrenlex: When you say terminal, do you mean CTRL-ALT-F1? Because that doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu like it does in other distros.
<arrenlex> fxfitz: You should use a terminal emulator.
<arrenlex> fxfitz: Although ctrl+alt+f1 should work in ubuntu as in all the other distros, and does for me.
<Senderbasic> arrenlex: Perhaps but what is required is also nice especially when you like computing
<StoneNote> SamePaul, paste what you are getting from the make or make install that is not working
<fxfitz> arrenlex: Hmm. Yeah, it's just giving me a black screen. :(
<StoneNote> SamePaul, use pastebin
<arrenlex> fxfitz: Dunno. Use the terminal emulator.
<fxfitz> arrenlex: Alright, thank you!
<SamePaul> StoneNote: it's hard, since my notebook is not connected. I'm now from WinXP desktop
<Senderbasic> arrenlex: I compute about 15 hours a day, mostly networking stuff but also spend alot of hours a week coding
<StoneNote> SamePaul, I could see that being an issue :D
<soundray> !offtopic | Senderbasic
<ubotu> Senderbasic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Senderbasic> soundray, talking and beeing nice is always good <!ubotu learn
<RkyRaccoon55> can somebody here help me get some drivers working on an ati radeon x1950 pro?
<JoseStefan> I've moved my ubuntu hard drive to another computer, the drive has both WinXP (A) and ubuntu. And the new hardware has another drive with only WinXP (B) on it. I would like to have grub as the main boot loader, but change my dual boot settings so that it boots the WinXP (B), as WinXP (A) will not boot because of the change of hardware. I have tried (hd0,0) and (hd1,0) and both seem to boot the same WinXP install.
<SamePaul> StoneNote: Yeap :) But the problem is that it can't find ieee80211.h in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/include
<administrator_> is there a way to send a process immediately into the background over ssh using '&'?  or is this not possible because the shell is a child of ssh?
<soundray> Senderbasic: yes, it is, but there are channels more suited for talking and being nice
<kharloss> if i have 2 DNS  and i need to manualy change between them  how can i do this ?
<bigjohntoday> Soundray: Assuming this ubuntu text installation goes smooth, ubuntu will support DVI graphics output and if I install matrox specific linux drivers everything should be smooth sailing (in a perfect world that is)!
<fxfitz> arrenlex: Hehe, yeah, that didn't work. It just gave me a black screen and I had to hard reboot.
<XAMCTBO> !xml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Senderbasic> soundray, then i have mistaken #ubuntu for a technical channel and discussing computing # when i clearly should be coding stuff for you ;)
<soundray> bigjohntoday: that's right. If it works as it should, it will even install the mga driver for you.
<RkyRaccoon55> does anyone here know how to get a graphics driver working for an ati x1950 pro?
<soundray> Senderbasic: this channel is for support only
<tehxed> Xanatus, hello?
<soundray> !software | XAMCTBO
<ubotu> XAMCTBO: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<bigjohntoday> soundray: Honestly I think at my old age I would do a few hundred back flips if it does, but for the many years that I have been using various flavours of unix and linux,,,,, well that never happens you end up ripping your hair out first!
<AMD-> any one know i can logon this forum to post a massage anonymously http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:lwi8tJZKEqoJ:forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D19104+Detected+xserver+:+AIGLX&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=uk
<Senderbasic> soundray: Im tryiong to get a hold of 'by DeXt' coder that was active in atleast 2000 to GPL his bin2iso.c code
<Senderbasic> trying..
<AMD-> i have the answer to there players
<JoseStefan> i think me device.map file may be wrong
<JoseStefan> my*
<h3h_timo> has anyone had success with exaile?
<soundray> !repos > XAMCTBO, please read the private message from ubotu
<Senderbasic> soundray: play it a bit lax, its all good
<Nalleman> Hi, I just downloaded a cool thing that i want to install. Its  scibuntu (http://scibuntu.sourceforge.net/) and I got a "script" that i have to run somehow. What now?
<Meekus> question if I may: I am trying to get the first character of the logged in username into a variable for a BASH script.. how I can do this? I am thinknig something like: FIRSTCHAR = echo $USER | grep....? Any ideas?
<XAMCTBO> ok
<soundray> !info xml2 > XAMCTBO
<unimatrix9> josestefan ; could use smartbootmanager, to see if both disk will boot at all
<gop> hi
<gop> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<unimatrix9> http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<unimatrix9> thats the link, burn to boot...
<gop> what is envy some coworker was talking envy
<JoseStefan> unimatrix9, they boot if i use the bios quick menu (or change the primary boot device on the bios), but grub can't seem to find the "other" hard drive
<soundray> Senderbasic: don't tell me what to do. That's offtopic here, too.
<unimatrix9> ah i see
<gop> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<XAMCTBO> !info xmlReader > XAMCTBO
<unimatrix9> josestefan :
<soundray> !-fiesty
<unimatrix9> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ubotu> fiesty is <alias> feisty - added by Mez on 2007-01-27 08:11:30
<Senderbasic> soundray: Ifndef youre an op i will respect that.. ?
<unimatrix9> try reinstall grub...might help
<fxfitz> Alright, so I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to get higher resolutions. I've tried doing `/etc/init.d/?dm restart' and it seems like X stops, but doesn't start up again. Any help?
<unimatrix9> read url
<SurfnKid> i have a question about printing over the network
<unimatrix9> hope it helps...
<arrenlex> fxfitz: You didn't finish reading the whole factoid. Read again.
<unimatrix9> :P
<SurfnKid> I cant seem to print over my linux box to another linux box
<arrenlex> !fixres | fxfitz
<ubotu> fxfitz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoseStefan> partition arrengement is: Drive1:(WinXP) Drive2:(WinXP/Ubuntu/Swap/Fat32 storage)
<SurfnKid> and im wondering how i can print directly
<unimatrix9> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<fxfitz> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoseStefan> unimatrix9, i got the link
<arrenlex> fxfitz: They're two separate pieces of advice. You want to check out the link.
<unimatrix9> ok
<unimatrix9> ;)
<Raider1> ANyone know which package I'd need to get for gcc 4.1.2 to get the standard C++ tr1 lib collection ?
<SurfnKid> how can i send a printjob directly to another box and trigger the system to launch the printer and send the job?
<RkyRaccoon55> anyone here know how to install a video driver for a radeon x1950 pro?
<bigjohntoday> SurfnKid: Use CUPS
<unimatrix9> bye all
<fxfitz> arrenlex: Oh okay, my fault. How come it didn't actually restart though?
<soundray> !ati | RkyRaccoon55
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon55: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> fxfitz: I don't know. Your setup sounds weird.
<fxfitz> :(
<SurfnKid> bigjohntoday: im using it now, you see my laptop is acting funny. I connect the printer directly (usb) and I can print a test print, but I cant seem to print any other jobs, it says serial printer error. So I connected it back to the print server (ubuntu) and I just want to send a print job from my laptop
<SurfnKid> Vlet: hello
<Senderbasic> sometimes i wish some people will actually find out and say thanks for all the code man, but no.. :) .. oh well, code goes on and so does life
<grndslm> uh soundray:  i'm dewercs
<bigjohntoday> SurfnKid: what you can attempt to do is set up the print using cups but using TCP/IP style setup hence you send the print job to the "IP" of your other box and theoretically that should do it. I have done it before but this was a while back....
<tehxed> So.. Xanatus
<Senderbasic> Does this work for you too ? http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c
<tehxed> He... bailed..
<Nalleman> Hi, I just downloaded a cool thing that i want to install. Its  scibuntu (http://scibuntu.sourceforge.net/) and I got a "script" that i have to run somehow. Help please
<tehxed> Helped out a bit I guess
<bigjohntoday> soundray: here goes nothing system is installed and OS is trying to load.... fingers crossed
<Vlet> soo.. I went to install 6.10 on a new dell (I know, I know) system with an ATI X1300 Pro card in it... it begins the boot sequence, but when it tries to go into vga mode, the screen goes blank and ctrl-alt-f1,f2,etc do nothing... any suggestions?
<SurfnKid> bigjohntoday: yes exactly i know its been done before
<tehxed> Senderbasic, Any suggestions?
<SurfnKid> i guess i might have to see how
<SurfnKid> thanks
<Senderbasic> So im still looking for 'DeXt'
<Senderbasic> tehxed: in regards to what ?
<oriol> Anybody know why I can't hibernate or suspend before installing propietary nVidia graphics card driver?
<tehxed> Senderbasic, the wireless issue
<tehxed> Senderbasic, ...have any idea how I can get the BCM4318 Airforce card to work with Ubuntu Edgy?
<lesshaste> I need to shrink the ntfs partition in order to install ubuntu.  Is there a tool for this?
<grndslm> soundray:  i think i've just lost everything
<Senderbasic> tehxed: load a driver thats good, run iwconfig to see if its ok :)
<JoseStefan> I moved my ubuntu to drive to new hardware, both drives can boot if i chang the bios options accordingly, but i cant seem to make grub on the 2nd drive boot the windows install on the 1st drive. Partition arrengement is: Drive1:(WinXP) Drive2:(WinXP/Ubuntu/Swap/Fat32 storage)
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I did.
<Senderbasic> tehxed: nothing ?
<eL_ZaYa> help
<bigjohntoday> what is the command line run level for ubuntu? not single user but multiuser command line run level
<tehxed> Senderbasic, " Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.447 GHz  Access Point: Invalid "
<StoneNote> SamePaul, the file ieee80211.h isn't in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build/include/ but is in ~/ieee80211-1.2.16/net/ so that error is pretty odd
<eL_ZaYa>  SKYPE FOR UBUNTU ?...
<SurfnKid> 7 ?
<eL_ZaYa>  SKYPE FOR UBUNTU ?...
<SurfnKid> run level 7
<SurfnKid> i guess
<tehxed> Senderbasic, "eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<bigjohntoday> their ar eonly 0-6 run levels
<grndslm> soundray:  nevermind, just bein' wetawded again
<Jocke> How do I stop the X server?
<SurfnKid> maybe 6
<Senderbasic> tehxed: Neat, /etc/iwconfig.conf <- or something like that, add your SSID and stuff
<SurfnKid> :P
<Syrra> So, my trash bin isn't showing anything in it, and won't let me r-click -> empty trash, but when I open it up there's stuff in there. Any way to fix this?
<bigjohntoday> no 6 is restart
<soundray> !caps | eL_ZaYa
<ubotu> eL_ZaYa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soundray> !skype | eL_ZaYa
<ubotu> eL_ZaYa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<SurfnKid> tehxed: /etc/network/interfaces <-- add your SSID  by adding "wireless-ssid putthenamehere"
<Senderbasic> tehxed: ESSID/SSID is the wireless network name, the coders/rfc-tools just got wicked for a while there :)
<pearism> the new ubuntu installer is not good! :/ no control over GRUB
<grndslm> soundray:  what's the proper way to edit fstab now with these UUIDs?
<aayala> hello everybody
<aayala> i have a problem
<SurfnKid> hey aayala
<SurfnKid> shoot
<tehxed> Senderbasic, gotya
<aayala> installing mysql 4.11 on ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<JoseStefan> I moved my ubuntu to drive to new hardware, both drives can boot if i chang the bios options accordingly, but i cant seem to make grub on the 2nd drive boot the windows install on the 1st drive. Partition arrengement is: Drive1:(WinXP) Drive2:(WinXP/Ubuntu/Swap/Fat32 storage) do i need to change /boot/grub/device.map ?
<SurfnKid> aayala: go to #mysql
<aayala> i try to compile but he says checking "LinuxThreads"... "Not found"
<tehxed> Senderbasic, "root@umobile:/etc# gedit iwconfig.cfg"
<grndslm> soundray:  can i just remove the UUIDs??
<lesshaste> I need to shrink the ntfs partition in order to install ubuntu.  Is there a tool for this?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: good enough
<soundray> grndslm: you can replace the UUIDs with the device names, or find out the UUID for each device with 'sudo vol_id /dev/hda1'
<aayala> i have you seen yo #mysql (sorry if my english is to bad)
<XAMCTBO> !info php5 > XAMCTBO
<SurfnKid> lesshaste: partition magic i heard, or just have to wipe out the entire drive, reparrtition
<grndslm> thanks again!
<kane77> lesshaste, partition magic, however it's not free...
<tehxed> Senderbasic, "(gedit:8921): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:"
<chiefbearclaw> lesshaste: gparted
<fiXXXerMet> My webapp needs to access lots of things outside of it's directoryroot, but not share them.  I'm also using suexec, and everything is owned by that user:group.  Is there any reason it can't access sendmail, for example?
<aayala> in #mysql says goto #ubuntu and #ubuntu says go to #mysql
<SurfnKid> chiefbearclaw: gparted lets you shrink the ntfs partition?
<lesshaste> chiefbearclaw: thanks.. that isn't the one that comes with the ubuntu install cd is it?
<fiXXXerMet> Any restrtictions at all (apache2)
<tehxed> Senderbasic, "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<Senderbasic> tehxed: basically, just dont edit a file in linux with ascii and hope it looks good on ms / almost nothing works on ms so itll probably look like shit :P
<kane77> lesshaste, gparted may be unsafe...
<SurfnKid> i thought that wasnt designed for that
<SurfnKid> yes
<SurfnKid> very unsafe
<SurfnKid> :P
<anv1> Anybody has Linksys WMP54GR Wireless Adapter in his/her computer?
<lesshaste> kane77: oh... have you heard bad things?
<gcbirzan> ntfs-resize works quite well.
<SurfnKid> well ill be dammed
<grndslm> soundray:  i'm assuming since vol_id is showing the same UUID as in the fstab that something's wrong?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: 'Think', become better, better your thinking dude! ... where do you edit now ?
<bigjohntoday> trying to load ubuntu in rescue mode and doesn't pass the following line.... help please :::::: smp_apic_timer_interrupt
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I don't know what ms is. =(
<chiefbearclaw> may be wrong... thought I saw a video how to once regarding gparted and resizing ntfs.
<starly> hi, does anybody know how i can get a specific version of Xorg?
<grndslm> perhaps i didn't use fdisk there as well...it's been at least several reboots since then
<kane77> lesshaste, no I havent, but it may be unsafe, ntfs isnt 100% supported...
<Senderbasic> tehxed: MestruationAlgaerhythm :)
<starly> in aptitude i can find Xorg only in virtual packages
<soundray> grndslm: no, that's expected, isn't it?
<shadowhywind_> hay all,first time i am trying to startx on a new(old) computer. And i can not get xorg right. When i startx i get a gray screen with a bunch of horizontal lines
<tehxed> Senderbasic, gedit?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: And sklerosis hehe
<Senderbasic> tehxed: No, thats ok
<SurfnKid> Senderbasic: haha
<Senderbasic> :)
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I'm so lost
<tehxed> You have no idea
<tehxed> I'm .. lost
<SurfnKid> arent we all
<starly> shadowhywind_: do you have any windowmanager installed?
<grndslm> soundray:  i don't understand why it doesn't mount my home directory on boot tho, it works when i mount it to /mnt
<Senderbasic> I rule any problem the
<shadowhywind_> i have fluxbox and icevm installed
<bigz> where would i find out how to mount a NTFS partition?
<anv1> Anybody has Linksys WMP54GR Wireless Adapter in his/her computer?
<Senderbasic> I rule any problem teh. fjukin xchat
<bigjohntoday> anyone have any idea?
<grndslm> soundray:  i guess i must just use device name instead?
<shadowhywind_> when i startx, it looks like i have the standard kde menu on the bottom, but i can't tell because the screen is all distorted
<soundray> !ops | Senderbasic permanently offtopic, now abusive
<ubotu> Senderbasic permanently offtopic, now abusive: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Senderbasic> bigjohntoday: will you be small tomorrow ?
<tehxed> Senderbasic, : What do you suggest?
<Senderbasic> like smalljohn
<bigjohntoday> indeed
<lesshaste> now to find a boot image with the tools on
<tehxed> Senderbasic, I ...don't know how to edit..or where iwconfig.cfg is
<shadowhywind_> do i have to pass in anything with startx to start with say icevm
<kane77> !ntfs | bigz
<ubotu> bigz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bigz> Cheers
<shadowhywind_> i mean icewm
<soundray> grndslm: why not just try
<studeringaaron> sup everyone
<Chamuco> I see bittorrent is installed but don't see it in applications does it come w/ a GUI
<grndslm> soundray:  i'm just trying to figure out why the UUIDs are there to begin with if i have to use the device name anyway??
<Chamuco> or is all command line based
<bigjohntoday> smp_apic_timer_interupt !!!! How do i fix that issue?
<soundray> grndslm: the UUIDs are there in preparation for some transition that will require them.
<bigz> kane77: the thing is im running buntu through VMware.. so how would i do it, or what i do it the same way it says on the above link you just gave me?
<lesshaste> hmm. seems that gentoo and fedora have ntfsresize in their boot cds
<lesshaste> odd that ubuntu doesn;t
<SurfnKid> how can i start the vnc/rdp system on a remote box?
<Marka> hey can anyone help me? whenever I try to boot ubuntu from the disc, it freezes loading here: http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/x1n54n1tyd/noname.jpg
<fxfitz> Hi. I'm trying to find my refresh rates for my Dell Inspiron e1505 monitor so I can change the xorg.conf file, but I'm having a really hard time finding them. Can anyone point me in a good direction?
<starly> shadowhywind_: afaik with startx your standard windowmanager should start (as root, since you did starx as root, i suppose)
<soundray> grndslm: why they don't work I don't know, we could diagnose if you're very interested, but it's probably not worth it if it works with the devnames.
<Senderbasic> soundray: we are having fun at no expense of ubuntu, Im coding quite a few apps youre using, can i make a few jokes not related to ubuntu ?
<shadowhywind_> starly afaik? or startx afaik?
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: is that a notebook?
<grndslm> soundray:  yea, if i get it working, i'm done
<kane77> bigz, hmm and you want to add a partition from your host computer (meaning host for vmware)
<tonyyarusso> Senderbasic: you can in #ubuntu-offtopic, if they're clean.  This chan's for support though.
<tehxed> Senderbasic, ...nothing?
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Yeah, it is.
<starly> afaik means "as far as i know" ;-)
<grndslm> soundray:  and it works
<grndslm> soundray:  you the man.   *high five*
<gnomefreak> soundray: ?
<StoneNote> bigjohntoday, only thing I see that mentions smp_apic_timer_interupt is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-219681.html
<bigz> kane77: yeah its got some stuff on that i would'nt mind using within buntu through VMware..
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: you got it?
<chiefbearclaw> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2369893842637434537&q=installing+ubuntu  In this video its implied that resizing ntfs with gparted along with the default partitioner from the install disc will resize ntfs just fine.
<elyon225> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Senderbasic> tonyyarusso, youre in luck then because i know how to compile and make a GNU/Linux system from scratch.. almost every swith and option
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: afaik the refresh can be set to 60Hz, does that answer your q?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Yeah, I'm watching now.
<lesshaste> chiefbearclaw: going to try gparted
<lesshaste> why does noone use the nicks here :) ?
<chiefbearclaw> ^^ check that video
<gnomefreak> ok ty sorry was trying to get done for weekend :)
<soundray> gnomefreak: thanks
<TheMonkeyMoo> I've used gparted to resize NTFS with no problems
<starly> can anyone help me gettiing X.org version 6.8.2 ? it's recommanded from the vendor's driver of my graphics card, so i want exactly this version
<Senderbasic> tonyyarusso, youre welcome to test this on me (id like that)
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Well, I'm trying to find the vertical and horizontal refresh rates. It looks like the syntax has to be like 30-90 or something.
<kane77> bigz, there is a option to share a folder in vmware (VM -> Settings -> Options -> Shared Folders)
<anton> how do i run everything in cups as root?
<anton> i provide cupsd.conf with User root option but i am told in /var/log/cups/error_log that it is insecure :\
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: standby lemme check....
<lesshaste> TheMonkeyMoo: interesting...
<anton> how do i force it to obey? :S
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Thanks!
* lesshaste says.. please use the nick of the person you are speaking to ! :)
<kane77> bigz, choose a folder you want to share (or whole drive, it's up to you)
<bigz> kane77: is that going to work tho, seen as i did a NAT connection and not a brigde connection?
<TheMonkeyMoo> of course you want to make sure it is defragged and back it up and all that fun stuff
<Senderbasic> tonyyarusso, i need to find 'DexT' so i can ask him to put a GPL stamp on bin2iso.c for me
<studeringaaron> can anyone help me source the drivers for my winmodem please??
* lesshaste says.. please please use the nick of the person you are speaking to ! :)
<scienceboy> Hello, i have a question. I want to install ubuntu on a 5-6 year old toshiba labtop and i want to wipe the hard drive before doing so. i have backed everything up but lack the knowledge to actually wipe the drive. how do i do so?
<gnomefreak> lesshaste: stop that please
<tonyyarusso> Senderbasic: Last seen on this network over two years ago. Doubt you'll find them here.
<kane77> bigz, it works for me (thou I have different setup as I run vmware on ubuntu and run windows on vmware)
<Senderbasic> tonyyarusso, mount -o loop foo.iso /bar will then do mount -o loop foo.bin /bar as well
<phazeman> hi all. i've been trying to install or just startup a live cd with ubuntu on my new computer but it always stuck on the X startup (live). it's a dualcore 64 bit intel pentium 4 2.6 machine and i was using the regular x86 image as was suggested here. anyone has any idea or i just should start downloading the 64bit version ?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: hey do yoyu know what the service to start rdp/vnc is called?
<Senderbasic> tonyyarusso: saw him in 2000...
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: http://www.kodeks.hr/Assets/Pdf/inspiron_6400.pdf
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: That was all I could find.
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, DeXT <de_xt@hotmail.com>
<starly> scienceboy: just insert the cd and run the installation of ubuntu - it will ask you to partition your hdd and then you can format (and delete all content) it
<bigz> kane77: so i do that and then i would follow the guide.. that you just gave me cureect?
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: thanks mate!
<StoneNote> yw
<bigz> *Currect
<TheMonkeyMoo> scienceboy: during the Ubuntu installation you will get an option to delete the entire hard drive. choose this option.
<Hasrat_Usa> currect!
<scienceboy> starly: so when i tell it to partition, it will give me the option to format the harddrive and erase all of window's stuff?
<starly> scienceboy: yes
<scienceboy> starly: thank you!
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: sorry not off hand i dont use it
<kane77> bigz,  not exactly...  the guide is for mounting physical disk... you just need to mount the shared folder...
<starly> scienceboy: np
<bigjohntoday> yea so I am at the point where I am about to say a lot of bad words.... whats the point lol...... this system just won't load I tell you
<Pelo> does anyone know if there is a Frostwire channel somewhere ?
<bigz> kane77: So how would i go about doing that one then?
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: im serving about a 1000 copies of his thing each month in source form so its not that bad, if GPLed ill fix it up some too
<phazeman> anyone ?
<starly> does anyone know how to get a specific version of X.org?
<Hasrat_Usa> Pelo no but what's the problem with frostwire? i'm a huge fan of frostwire
<Pelo> starkruzr,  from the xwindow site maybe ?
<studeringaaron> can anyone please help me wit hdial up stuff
<dickfitzwell> hello all
<Pelo> Hasrat_Usa,  just reinstalled and the tray icon isn'T showing
<kane77> bigz, wait a sec...
<lesshaste> chiefbearclaw: according to that video gparted is part of the ubuntu installation cd
<gnomefreak> dickfitzwell: please change your nick as it can be taken offensive
<bigz> kane77: okays
<lesshaste> chiefbearclaw: I used the minimal iso and it didn't offer me that
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: ok no probs man :)
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: Check it, very slim but needs a bit a love...:http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c
<Hasrat_Usa> but the program is working fine? bigz?
<soundray> starly: if you want to stay within the ubuntu framework, you're stuck with 7.0 on edgy.
<bigz> Hasrat_Usa: what program?
<dickfitzwell> alrighty sorry for any offense
<dickfitzwell> brb then
<Hasrat_Usa> i think you have to go to edit > preferences. frostwire. i meant to say, "frostwire is performing fine?"
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: booting another system here to ppek in the xorg.conf file......
<Pelo> Hasrat_Usa,  yes frostwire is working
<Hasrat_Usa> ok
<soundray> starly: if you want a different version, you have to compile and install it yourself, bypassing the apt system.
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, there is another email from http://svn.exactcode.de/t2/trunk/package/filesystem/bin2iso/bin2iso.desc which is Nagy Karoly Gabriel <karasz@x5.ro> and according to bin2iso.desc bin2iso.c IS gpl, unless I'm reading this wrong
<lesshaste> which install iso's have gparted on them?
<scope006> I feel really stupid asking this but I'm not use to a Debian based system.  How can i find out my default gateway if im using dhcp?  /etc/sysconfig/network* is not the file structure ubuntu is using
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Gracias
<Endafy> sorry about any offense my other nick may have caused
<starly> soundray: can i tell apt not to install another version of xorg, when i install it from source?
<scope006> yes i did some diggin... =(
<Endafy> I forgot kids may be here
<Pelo> Hasrat_Usa, I though you were a fan ?  there is no prefs in frostwire, the optons are under tools
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: are you only tring to do this for the internal LCD? or other monitors attached?
<hairulfr> <Hey all, how do I do a backtrace on a hostname? Is there a nice tool for this?
<Endafy> OK i need help I want to learn Ubuntu I am extremely new to linux and a friend pointed me to ubuntu
<hairulfr> Or IP for that matter
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: I think he is swdish..
<bigjohntoday> ok how can I get to a command line mode in ubuntu without loading into the GUI so I can install matrox video card drive?
<soundray> starly: yes, but you have to uninstall all the metapackages that depend on X directly or indirectly
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Just the attached monitor thing.
<jrib> Endafy: take a look at help.ubuntu.com
<Endafy> ty
<soundray> starly: btw, feisty will have 7.1
<jmazaredo> if i can run desk3d can i run beryl?
<pkilgore_> I'm looking for a better gdb frontend than ddd, does anybody have any suggestions?
<Hasrat_Usa> oh yeah pelo sorry :P
<tonyyarusso> soundray: 7.2
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: Section "Monitor"
<geek-wannabe> 	Identifier   "LCD"
<geek-wannabe> 	Option	    "DPMS"
<geek-wannabe> EndSection
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, probably is. but the person at the second email might know how to contact him if the other email address is a deadend
<Hasrat_Usa> um no there is no possible solution of it as of today
<soundray> tonyyarusso: really?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: yep  :)
<Hasrat_Usa> but it didn't happen to me though
<tonyyarusso> soundray: (see /topic in #ubuntu+1)
<Hasrat_Usa> it just works like limewire in Linux in my PC
<starly> soundray: does this mean, i have to install all GUI-programs from source?
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: no refresh info in the xorg file on the notebook, apparently
<Endafy> finally a manual I have been through like 10 different distributions and this is all I asked for and it was like pulling teeth
<soundray> tonyyarusso: thanks. starly, take note ;)
<cbx33> any reason why also just forgot about one of my sound cards?
<soundray> starly: no
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Yeah, I have all that. But I also don't have any resolutions higher than 1024x768
<Vlet>  is there anything I need to do to get the livecd to recognize a usb keyboard? there is no option in my bios for legacy device etc
<soundray> starly: you can still install GUI clients, as they don't depend on the X server being installed locally.
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet is it a dell? is it a AMD Athlon 64 bit dual core?
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: he has directed the url to my site :) .. Thats way neat but update the url to mange.dynalias.org/.... its much faster resolving (or used to be anyhow)  [U]  http://mange.dynup.net/linux/bin2iso/
<StoneNote> Endafy, you might want to look at this starter guide too http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: yes and no. intel core 2
<scope006> figured it out.  /sbin/route works
<scope006> thnx guys
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: hoho, thats neat!
<bigjohntoday> does ubuntu work fine with intel core duo technology?>
<chiefbearclaw> hi minx :P
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: yup
<soundray> starly: but you can probably save yourself headaches by testing feisty instead of retrofitting 7.2 onto edgy.
<|Minx|> hey chief:)
<TheMonkeyMoo> bigjohntoday, it works great on my Centrino Duo laptop
<cafuego> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz
<chiefbearclaw> its crazy in here sometimes so hang tight
<bigjohntoday> thats the same cpu i got
<|Minx|> crazy i like :P
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: Any suggestions?
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet is your USB mouse working fine?
<Endafy> I have ubuntu and it fails to boot due to my video card will be replacing it soon its an ati radeon x700 pro and If I can get someone to help get me started it would be much appreciated
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: Edgy may not work with all components on the latest 965 mainboards
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: See, I'm trying to follow: http://www.kodeks.hr/Assets/Pdf/inspiron_6400.pdf
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: ill have to throw away this modem as well to live in complete etherwire freedom (not that i need to but for the sake of argument)
<bigjohntoday> ok so what am i to do?
<Senderbasic> :)
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: I can't tell. The system boots fine because I can hear the startup sound, but there also seems to be no support for my vid card, so I see nothing, and can not ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal :/
<starly> soundray: i'll test feisty, if it's not better in feisty, can i install xorg 6.X and let xorg7 installed until xorg6 is running or will i have a time when i can't use X?
<TheMonkeyMoo> endafy, I had a lot of trouble with various ATI video cards, but have not had any problems with Nvidia cards.
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: Boot into recovery mode, it will dump you to a root shell.
<Endafy> ya I am going to buy nvidia
<bigjohntoday> no it goes into a panic mode
<SamePaul> how to mount SMB such that it will be accessible from apps?
<Endafy> jus no cash right now
<Hasrat_Usa> nobody can assure you that he/she can solve your problem. but you never know! however, answering some questions asked by people who have been through similiar scenarios would always help
<gnomefreak> Senderbasic: you were asked to continue offtopic "topics" in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bigjohntoday> cafuego: I will try again and let you know what message I get this time
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: The optical light is on though
<Endafy> even in windows ati sucks
<Hasrat_Usa> okay Vlet now you're saying that you are having problems with video. now that's a bigger problem
<gop> windows ati drivers are bloated
<soundray> starly: I'm not aware of any way of installing 6.X without bypassing apt
<gop> or at least the function
<gop> to get tv out
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: yes, booting off 6.10, after the system tries to go into VGA, goes blank
<christianp> hi all
<Senderbasic> !changenets:scatter:311422,6:await12
<bigjohntoday> cafuego: once again in recovery mode i got smp_apic_timer_interrupt
<starly> soundray: ok, thanks a lot :-)
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: In xorg.conf, in section "Screen", you should have subsections for "display" as folows:
<geek-wannabe> 	SubSection "Display"
<geek-wannabe> 		Depth     24
<geek-wannabe> 		Modes    "1280x768"
<xenoborg> endafy: what does your Xorg log say?
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me how to produce characters based on unicode encoding? I defined the "Compose" key but cannot manage to print the english pound
<cosmodad> ...using gnome
<Senderbasic> gnomefreak: yes python coder ?
<cafuego> Senderbasic: Which botnet are you working with?
<Hasrat_Usa> have you ever tried disconnecting your USB keyboard/mouse, connecting a ps/2 keyboard/mouse and then using the liveCD to boot the PC?
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: new Dell Optiplex 745 with a ATI X1300 Pro and dual DVI connected monitors.... Dell: I know, but it's what the school buys :)
<gnomefreak> Senderbasic: try #python
<soundray> starly: what is it about 7.0 that troubles you?
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: the bigger question, is do you have the right drivers for the video chipset?
<Endafy> I downloaded Ubuntu Ultimate and when I try to boot it wither the screen goes black and it locks up or it just goes into a text based installer
<wabz> hi, the latest update of imagemagick just kinda halts apt-get upgrade - this is a known issue?
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Probably not. I JUST installed ubuntu for the first time.
<Endafy> does the same thing with reg ubuntu
<Endafy> it will just die
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: unfortunately, Dell has decided to no longer ship with ps/2 ports :-/
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: See if you can add 'pci=noapic' to the kernel commandline
<Senderbasic> cafuego: none, i just stare blizzfully out into the greystarrs :)
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: also replace 1280x768 in my example with actual resolution you need
<soundray> wabz: no, I didn't experience that. What happens when it "kinda halts"?
<dick_> I have a kodak c875 and am having problems mounting it cause i can't find any drivers that support it. anyone have any ideas
<dick_> ?
<Endafy> yeah but I hope Dell ships with Ubuntu
<bigjohntoday> cafuego: just at the end correct?
<wabz> it's been at "Unpacking replacement imagemagick ..." for _ages_
<Tuumba> how can i set up my tv card ? when i try search channel it doesnt find anything.... :(
<christianp> i'm "playing" with my old dapper and i find a wrong package in my system, so i'm unable to update it. The problem is: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: yup
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Should I only change it for Depth 24?
<fxfitz> Or all of the depths?
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: (still the recovery, btw)
<soundray> wabz: I suggest you kill it and run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<christianp> i tried to use apt-get -f install, but i have the same error... what other?
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: change it for the various bit depths
<starly> soundray: i got the driver for my matrox g200 (really old graphics card) and by installing, it complains about wrong xserver version, by checking the manual i found they require xorg 5.X or 6.X
<Hasrat_Usa> i know. now i also know that it's a dell computer that you have, Vlet. i have a dell AMD Athlon dual core x2 3800+ and i have run into more serious problems with all my USB devices. i bought ps/2 keyboard and mouse to solve the problem. but to my horror, i found out it didn't have any ps/2 port
<dick_> I have a kodak c875 and am having problems mounting it cause i can't find any drivers that support it. anyone have any ideas
<bigjohntoday> cafuego: unknown option
<Endafy> I tried Fedora core 6 and it just seems incomplete where it needs to be I used Ubuntu on a friend's machine and it is quite nice
<xenoborg> endafy: when you are in text mode, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wabz> soundray: okay, doing now. It looks like it's doing the same thing though.
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: hmmm, hold on
<bigjohntoday> ok
<Hasrat_Usa> but Vlet as far as i hope we are close to solving the problem. hang on a second. you said it's a dell
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: It's a valid line, weird.
<Endafy> ok I have to reboot then since I have a wireless card not supported by linux once I get this going I need ndiswrapper as well
<Senderbasic> cafuego: openssl is not vulnerable by means of the vectrex its like ssh with of any none.
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet which PC are you on right now? where is the PC in question?
<bigjohntoday> pci=noapci or pci=noacpi?
<Vlet> I am currently on a win32 dell. the system in question is beside me on the lan.
<fotoflo> how do i install perl modules on ubuntu?
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: pci=noapic (NOT noacpi)
<cima> hi all
<wabz> soundray: When I hit ctrl-c, I get; dpkg: warning - old post-removal script killed by signal (Interrupt) if that's any help
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Yeah, I just replaced all the resolutions, but I'm pretty sure I don't have any chipsets or anything. I don't even know how to do that. :(
<Endafy> I might wait for Ubuntu 7 by then I will have an Nvidia card ty all for your help
<bigjohntoday> cafuego: ok I will try again but that is how I put it :)
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Or which ones I might need.
<Endafy> im so sick of ati
<Hasrat_Usa> okay can you please reboot it and tell me the exact version number of its bios?
<fotoflo> er nevermind - cpan -i module
<cafuego> bigjohntoday: it *really* should work... promise :-)
<Endafy> you have all been so helpful
<xenoborg> endafy: do you have a working linux system right now?
<StoneNote> Endafy, is your monitor DVI?
<cafuego> Senderbasic: I was hoping to, but blue.
<Senderbasic> cafuego: youre appreciated, keep up the good ways
<Endafy> I have Fedora core 6 on
<Endafy> it works sort of
<Senderbasic> cafuego: yknow
<soundray> wabz: if you're good with scripts, you could look at it and find out why it's stalling (/var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postrm)
<Endafy> but there is literally no help for it
<Endafy> unless I wanna pay for it
<bigjohntoday> cafuego: kernel panic this time :(
<starly> is feisty already stable enough to run it?
<xenoborg> can't you install ubuntu without booting?
<Senderbasic> cafuego: all sound minded things will perhaps be for the better implementations
<Endafy> My Moniter is DVI why
<Hasrat_Usa> starly i don't think so
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: what is your LCd's ntive resolution?
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: Model: Optiplex 745, BIOS: 2.1.0 (12/04/06)
<soundray> wabz: if not, you could do a really dirty hack and force the postrm script to succeed by inserting 'exit 0' as the second line of the script.
<cafuego> Senderbasic: still without macaroni, but seventeen birds do
<wabz> soundray: I'll have a look
<Hasrat_Usa> thanks Vlet. hold on
<StoneNote> starly, I am running it without issue but in #ubuntu+1 the topic says it should not be considered stable
<Senderbasic> cafuego: I for one is for new and well thought out implementations, Ty!
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me how to produce characters based on unicode encoding? I defined the "Compose" key in GNOME but cannot manage to print the english pound
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: err... what do you mean by that? :(
<soundray> starly: I'm running it on a production machine
<cafuego> Senderbasic: when?
<starly> well, i'll try :-)
<tom_ac> I have a problem with 915resolution an an Samsung X20. Can anyone help me?
<soundray> starly: only because otherwise it wouldn't run at all. It's stable. That doesn't mean you'll have the same experience, though.
<iGadget> hi
<Endafy> xenoborg : I have fedora Core 6 I went looking for ndiswrapper for it and it is impossible to get any answers from people on other channels in effnet
<bigjohntoday> ok i place break=bottom instead of quiet splash
<SamePaul> someone knows how to mount SMB? I remember in Debian it was possible
<starly> soundray: the same experience as what?
<Endafy> they tell me yum this and that and I have no net unless by wireless
<iGadget> I'm trying to install edgy next to my dapper install, and I'd like to re-use my existing /boot partition
<soundray> starly: the same experience of stability that I have ;)
<bigjohntoday> i still am getting this /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off what the heck should i do
<iGadget> but now the installer comes with this:
<Senderbasic> cafuego: dalfreenodes+intarwebz.. g_spawn_async_with_pipes()
<iGadget> Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<iGadget> _why_ does the edgy installer need to format /boot?
<Senderbasic> efnets+
<cafuego> Senderbasic: often, but not always tomely
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: If you mean native resolution, when I use Windows 1680x1050 looks the best and is default.
<TheMonkeyMoo> endafy, if you get the ENVY script form http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and have an internet connection working on the machine with the ATI card, you can use it to install the ATI drivers from the CLI. ENVY is a python script to download and install the latest drivers for you automatically for nvidia and ATI cards. I haven't tried it with ATI, but it worked great for my nvidia
<mwe> iGadget: it does? I didn't even create a /boot partition
<Senderbasic> cafuego: any of these 'tomely' will know my inner self
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: the LCD has a native resolution, such as 1680x1050, refers to the ACTUAL number of pixels in the screen
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet hold on
<cafuego> Senderbasic: not for at least more weeks upside down in a car
<iGadget> mwe: I did, because I want to use XFS as the root filesystem
<Endafy> right net connection is the problem I have
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Okay, I do believe it's 1680x1050
<TheMonkeyMoo> endafy ah, I see
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: I'm hanging - Thanks :)
<Endafy> with my current lfedora
<soundray> christianp: still here?
<mwe> iGadget: I had the option of choosing to format each partition or leave the file sytem
<christianp> yes soundray
<soundray> christianp: can you put the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' on the pastebin pls
<Senderbasic> cafuego: All the miles in snow and dusk of dan ger it befalls
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<christianp> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Endafy> All I asked for was something better than windows Linux does a fine job of it just why cant people release source to their hardware so drivers can be written
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet thanks. the OS is windows XP?
<cafuego> heee
<iGadget> mwe: me as well, but when I de-selected the /boot partition, it came up with the error msg I just pasted above
<Senderbasic> sorry
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: The system I am currently on? yes...?
<Endafy> they have nothing to lose and everything to gain by doing so
<mwe> iGadget: I think i missed that
<Hasrat_Usa> no. optiplex 745, the pc in question
<iGadget> Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<Senderbasic> cafuego, accept msgs...
<iGadget> this msg :)
<linuxnewbie756> does anyone here know a REAL way to disable ipv6?
<soundray> Endafy: preaching to the choir here...
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: check out this website: http://klepas.org/2006/04/09/ubuntu-on-the-inspiron-6400/
<Endafy> it is disorienting
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: explains it a bit better than I can
<mwe> iGadget: odd
<Hasrat_Usa> does the PC, which is having problems with running Ubuntu, have windows XP?
<mwe> iGadget: report a bug. that's annoying
<bigjohntoday> No really, please does anyone have any idea why that occurs?
<Endafy> well Ima buy nvidia and get rid of the wireless lan then
<iGadget> mwe: yes, especially since feisty didn't complain about htis
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: Ahh. Yes, I just wiped the drive, installed XP onto a 50G primary, and was planning on giving ubuntu a 50G secondary
<Endafy> get a wire to my router
<iGadget> mwe: I guess I will :)
<Endafy> is faster anyhow
<Hasrat_Usa> cool okay
<Endafy> ty all
<Senderbasic> cafuego: iroca nakitas nehenono
<Endafy> im outie will be back later
<soundray> bigjohntoday: I wish I had. Every now and then, someone reports this problem here.
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Alright. Now how will that help me, exactly? :-P
<mwe> iGadget: a work around would be to back up the data and restore it when it's done. but it sure sounds annoying
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: looks like your system needs some tweaking, as I was reading in that site....
<iGadget> mwe: that was exactly the question I'd want to ask you... do you think that will work?
<bigjohntoday> ok this is the one question does that problem have to do with the matrox card or with the sata drive
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: which graphics chipset do you have?
<bigjohntoday> because theoretically ubuntu claims it has support for both, seemingly enough it seems their is no support for either l
<kharloss> hi . what`s wrong in this eth0  configuration ?
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Lol. I really don't know. :(
<soundray> christianp: how are you getting on?
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74667
<mwe> iGadget: yeah. because the installer will install a kernel and grub and make you able to boot that. so I defenately think it would work
<christianp> soundray: sorry, a veri slow internet connection
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet can you type the bios version information one more time?
<christianp> soundray: http://pastebin.com/887574
<iGadget> mwe: allright, I'll try that then. Thanks!
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: BIOS: 2.1.0 (12/04/06)
<Hasrat_Usa> when did you buy the PC?
<mwe> iGadget: you're welcome
<Hasrat_Usa> okay that's not important
<Hasrat_Usa> oh
<Hasrat_Usa> f***
<kharloss> i have 2 computers in my LAN   a web server and this comp i`m typing now .  i can connect using ssh  but this computer doesn` t have an internet connection
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: possibly the Intel GMA950, but I can't be sure. Start with finding that out, as that link talks about that particular chipset
<Hasrat_Usa> it's 2.1.0?
<Vlet> lol
<kharloss> what`s wrng ?
<Vlet> yes
<soundray> christianp: that pastebin is slow. I'm getting it now, but I recommend http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* Senderbasic cafuego OMG wtf lol! <- just something i heard, pay no attn to it
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: Brand new system arrived from dell today
<christianp> soundray: thanks, next time i 'll use it ;)
<kennethlove> hey ianmcorvidae
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: I just found this, but I haven't even read it yet:http://www.kodeks.hr/Assets/Pdf/inspiron_6400.pdf
<StoneNote> linuxnewbie756 (1) sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (2) Find the line: alias net-pf-10 ipv6  (3) Edit this to: alias net-pf-10 off  (4) Save the file and reboot
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Wrong link. Sorry: http://yergler.net/Ubuntu_on_the_Inspiron_E1505
<linuxnewbie756> stonenote, i have tried this, not sure if it works, some way to test it?
<soundray> christianp: okay, it looks like you should try a 'sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/K09samba', then try 'sudo apt-get -f install' again.
<christianp> ok, i'm trying...
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet do a flash bios upgrade by running the following program from Windows XP http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/O745-020100.EXE and make proper note of any change you see. the date should be changed to 2/2/2007 after the update
<Senderbasic> by Network Solutions
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: I was just about to say, it's interesting how the version on the support site is timestamped 2/2/07 even though it's still 2.1.0 :)
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: doing so now..
<ianmcorvidae> Ok, so I need someone who can guide me through a mysql server install; I've attempted the apt-get install and the Ubuntu wiki instructions for installing from source, but I keep having problems connecting to the server via rubygems and rake after it's installed.
<Senderbasic> OMG! wtf lol, we have all the solutions 4youinGPL :)
<geek-wannabe> fxfritz: ya, that was the parent link to the one I sent you, lol
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet i strongly believe that they have released an updated version of the very same Bios twice. and the most latest one contains the necessary fixes
<mwe> anyone good with udev? what's persistant input rules about?
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Oh. hehe. :-P
<Vlet> ianmcorvidae: from a terminal, can you execute: mysql -u root -p
<Vlet> ianmcorvidae: hit enter when asked for the PW
<geek-wannabe> fxfritz: looks like you either have the Intel GMA950, or a Radeon you may have ordered when you configged the notebook from Dell.
<Hasrat_Usa> Vlet i will be extremely frustrated if XP tells you that no upgrade is necessary because your bios is up-to-date
<ianmcorvidae> it's not installed at the moment, as it was not working with several different installation methods
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: I have a feeling it's Intel.
<ianmcorvidae> should I reinstall some random way and then get back to you?
<geek-wannabe> fxfritz: if the GMA950, then follow the instructions on the link I sent
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: Nope, XP took it fine
<soundray> ianmcorvidae: not random, use the ubuntu way ;)
<Senderbasic> cafuego?<|>nehneh.
<ianmcorvidae> heh, ok. I'll presume that means apt-get
<soundray> ianmcorvidae: yes
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: booting the livecd..
<bigz> hey anyone know how i would go about mounting a few folder within vmware to share in ubuntu?...
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Hmm. Which link was that again? I'm sorry. :(
<StoneNote> linuxnewbie756 on freebsd I'd type "sysctl net.inet6" in a console. if I get a return ipv6 is working otherwise it will return an error.  I'm getting "error: "net.inet6" is an unknown key" on my box
<Senderbasic> rev in 326424,279
<Hasrat_Usa> and to sum it up all, Vlet, the problems with my USB devices simply vanished after the upgrade
<eltech> hah.. have a co-worker loving ubuntu .. i loaded it on a spare laptop we had in the network room :P
<Hasrat_Usa> okay let's pray :P
<_aleXa_> regards from Serbian LoCo
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: http://klepas.org/2006/04/09/ubuntu-on-the-inspiron-6400/
<eltech> hes taking the cd home now to try on one of his computers :P
<Thug-N-Me> whats the line i have to add in fstab to auto mount nfs share at boot ?
<Hasrat_Usa> xp took it fine? that's good
<Thug-N-Me> i tried with 10.0.0.12:/home/george/George /media/george/  but didnt worked
<Thug-N-Me> mount: unknown filesystem type ''  its what i get
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Alright, I'm gonna go do that now. Thank you!
<OGb|IronMan> hello. i have a problem with my w-lan network. how can i obtain the knetworkmanager if i have no internet?
<OGb|IronMan> i down know where to download the right packages
<christianp> thanks soundray: now all works correctly ;)
<soundray> Thug-N-Me: try '10.0.0.12:/home/george/George /media/george/ nfs defaults 0 2'
<MyGhetek> I have a dell laptop, its a d610 with 1gb ram and 120gb hard drive. this has a 1.8 centrino cpu. i have a dock at home with a million peripherals (all usb) should i go for xubuntu or kubuntu?
<eltech> try 10.0.0.12:/home/george/George /media/george/ -ntfs
<Hasrat_Usa> vlet what's the video card?
<soundray> christianp: hooray!
<soundray> eltech: -ntfs ?
<davidgw7> i was woundering if its to early to upgrade to 7.4 ?
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: null news.. still nothing when I ctrl-alt-f1.. so now it's tough to say whether it is infact going to a terminal and I'm not seeing it, or if the usb is still (or for that matter, ever) screwed
<_aleXa_> no, stay on 6,10
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: ATI X1300 Pro
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: no problem...
<soundray> davidgw7: on a production machine? Yes. If you want to help testing and debugging? No, go ahead!
<Thug-N-Me> soundray yeah .. im so stupid ..i should know that i have to specify the type file system
<Thug-N-Me> soundray thanks
<Hasrat_Usa> it's ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 for i686 right?
<_aleXa_> feisti fawn iz not stable jet
<Vlet> Yes :)
<Hasrat_Usa> is it the 32 bit version of Ubuntu that you're trying to use?
<mwe> Thug-N-Me: yeah put  nfs defaults 0 0 or something after that. if it's nfs
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: oh!! I just double checked, and, I'm so sorry, it's 6.06.1
<Thug-N-Me> mwe ok . thanks
<Hasrat_Usa> duh!
* Vlet smacks himself
<Hasrat_Usa> lmao
<davidgw7> no i'm on my home box  and yes was thing of helping with bugreports and the like
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Hehe. Looks like I have the ATI one. :-P
<davidgw7> still thinking on it though
<Hasrat_Usa> i hate Ubuntu's lts serious
<soundray> davidgw7: Herd 4 is very testable
<Xanatus> hi, anyone knows how i can change a parm of a module ?
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: I have another ubuntu system with a burner in it, upon which I have iso's of several versions, and I must had make a typ-o when doing the burn. I'm so sorry to have wasted your time :(
<Hrz1> qualcuno parla Italiano___
<_aleXa_> im interesting som things, how u geth Ubuntu in USA
<jeff22> hi, where can I get a copy of the gnome-ppp package?
<soundray> davidgw7: you may want to join #ubuntu+1 to see what kind of trouble people are having.
<rico-ch> download it :D
<Xanatus> for instance i need to change
<mwe> !it | Hrz1
<ubotu> Hrz1: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_aleXa_> sory for bad english
<Xanatus> parm:           associate:auto associate when scanning (default 0 off) (int)
<SamePaul> great. I'm stuck for 2 hours here and nobody can help me? :\
<Hasrat_Usa> but LTS shouldn't be the cause of the problem though. however, numerous people were unable to even boot off LTS and their number is increasing day by day
<Xanatus> in my wireless setting
<Hasrat_Usa> lol it's okay vlet
<Siegfried_> how can you terminate an fgets to stdin in a SIGINT handler?  without using longjump
<Xanatus> SamePaul what's your problem ?
<geek-wannabe> I'm trying to customize Ubuntu Live 6.10. When I try to loop mount the stock squashfs, I'm getting an error "mount: not a directory" - but I'm pretty sure the directory exists. Any ideas?
<madd_matt> Rather quick question, there's a gui version of sudo, something like gksudo?
<Hasrat_Usa> listen burn this >>> ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 32 bit version, (not the 64 bit dual core one)
<mwe> geek-wannabe: what's the mount command?
<soundray> SamePaul: still the wireless issue?
<SamePaul> Xanatus: Installing Wireless NIC (Intel 2200BG)
<SamePaul> soundray: yes
<soundray> !wireless | SamePaul, have you seen this?
<ubotu> SamePaul, have you seen this?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_aleXa_> sudo nautilus and open hide folders
<Hasrat_Usa> okay Vlet i hope to meet you here in this channel once again. right now i gotta go home and do some s*** household chores lol but i will be back :)
<_aleXa_> then you see
<SamePaul> soundray: yes. Gone for reading
<geek-wannabe> mwe: sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs squashfs
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Did you come across directions for how to do the ATI chipset?
<Vlet> Hasrat_Usa: and I have to go pick up the girl. I'm burning 6.10 now, so yeah, we'll pick this up soon :)
<Hasrat_Usa> long live 6.10 :)
<Vlet> hah :)
<eat_books> hey everyone. sorry for the stupid question, but can anyone tell me how to get to my icons folder, please?
<Hasrat_Usa> GNOME forever!
<mwe> geek-wannabe: and squashfs is the mount point?
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: no, didn't see those. Is that what you have?
<bigjohntoday> does ubuntu use smp kernels as well?
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Yeah. I was following the other directions and it was like "ATI Chipset Detected" :-P
<Hasrat_Usa> bigjohntoday yes
<mwe> geek-wannabe: you need to specify a proper mount point
<Xanatus> do ifconfig -a, see what interface is the wireless card, then do ifconfig <interface> up, then do iwconfig, see if it went up, then go to your router, see what channel it's broadcasting on, or else do iwlist <interface> scan to see the channel, then do iwconfig <interface> channel <channel of the router>, then give it a few seconds like ten seconds, then do dhclient <interface>
<Xanatus> see if that makes the wireless work... if not let me know
<bigjohntoday> if so i am using kernel version 2.6.17-10 what would the smp of that be? i know smp is used for multi cpu support
<geek-wannabe> mwe: I think so. the previous step was mkdir squashfs
<TheMonkeyMoo> bigjohntoday, Ubuntu uses a generic kernel that obsoletes the SMP kernel. at least that's what it installed on my centrino duo
<soundray> eat_books: do you mean /usr/share/pixmaps
<SamePaul> soundray: but there is no Intel 2200BG
<soundray> bigjohntoday: 2.6.17 has SMP by default
<bigjohntoday> themonkey: that what in the world is causing my system not to load?
<mwe> geek-wannabe: hmm.
<eat_books> soundray, i have no idea what i mean. i'm a newb. thanks, i will check this out
<TheMonkeyMoo> bigjohn, I don't know
<Xanatus> SamePaul i believe in that cause you would have a driver that's called ipw2200
<mwe> geek-wannabe: ls, though. check the existense of the file as well
<bigjohntoday> i wish i did lol, it eisther goes into a "panic mode" or into busybox mode never loads!
<soundray> SamePaul: see if the driver is loaded: 'lsmod | grep ipw2200'
<SamePaul> Xanatus: I tried it. Can't compile it :(
<tehxed> Xanatus, AIM?
<soundray> SamePaul: you don't have to compile. Ubuntu comes with that driver.
<Xanatus> net died again
<eat_books> soundray, it worked! thanks!
<Xanatus> arg
<techie1> Can anybody comment? I tried installing my ubuntu 6.10 in a double boot with windows xp. After the first couple of install questions, country, region, it stopped? Should I have partitioned some space first for Ubuntu? I thought Ubuntu would automatically 50/50 partitioned the empty space with the other os?
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: Actually I found it.
<TheMonkeyMoo> bigjohn, although I'm actually using 2.17.11 generic
<kharloss> i guess i was hacked
<davidgw7> i had a problem with 6.10 64 bit not wanting to load on my system even dapper loaded fine so i went to the i 386 wersion
<Xanatus> SamePaul, did you try what i just said ?
<kharloss>  i found on my webserver a folder
<kharloss> what ca ni do now ?
<StoneNote> SamePaul, this didn't work? http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu
<soundray> techie1: it should have offered you to partition at that point. Have you got enough memory?
<chiefbearclaw> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2369893842637434537&q=installing+ubuntu  -  dual booting video.
<kharloss> a folder named munin
<kharloss> http://munin.projects.linpro.no/
<kharloss> here is a link
<bigjohntoday> themonkey: what version of ubuntu?
<Xanatus> sorry
<Xanatus> back
<kharloss> why a hacker did instaled this on my server ?
<TheMonkeyMoo> bigjohn 6.10
<geek-wannabe> mwe: yes, ls shows the dir squashfs. Also, the ISO is loop mounted in mnt, and the filesystem.squashfs file is in there
<Xanatus> SamePaul did you try the steps i sad a while ago ?
<SamePaul> soundray: driver is not loaded. lsmod does not list it
<Xanatus> ah
<Xanatus> then that's a problem
<Xanatus> but SamePaul, what do you get in ifconfig -a ?
<bigjohntoday> hmm..... i feel like drop kicking this pc
<SamePaul> Xanatus: I don't have driver installed. Otherwise it would be simpler :)
<soundray> SamePaul: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<bigz> hey anyone know how i would go about mounting a few folder within vmware to share in ubuntu?...
<SamePaul> Xanatus: lo eth0 sit0
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: From all of us to all of you, for this great contribution we thank you (thanks!)
<SamePaul> soundray: 6.10
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, send money
<soundray> bigz: the reason you don't get any responses is that your question is confusing. Try to say what you want to do without using the words "mounting" and "share".
<ianmcorvidae> ok, so attempting to fix an unrelated problem, I seem to have broken dpkg and apt-get. When I try to run anything with apt, it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a to fix it, but that hangs after informing me "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed".
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: Send me some first :)
<dick_> I have a kodak c875 and am having problems mounting it cause i can't find any drivers that support it. anyone have any ideas
<davidgw7> has any one had problems with the 6.10 64 bit version not running the live cd just get a grey distorted ubuntu load slpash but the system just sits there ?
<Xanatus> SamePaul
<Xanatus> this should solve your problem
<Xanatus> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_ipw2200
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: ive gotten 20 Swedish crowners for my work so i guess its worth alot / Joking :)
<tehxed> So...
<soundray> SamePaul: 'locate ipw2200.ko' should show you that the driver module is in fact present on your system. No need to compile.
<Senderbasic> Stone: thats the stuff youll find at www.gadmintools.org
<tehxed> Anyone know of a problem with the sound working on and off?
<Xanatus> i'm googling it tehxed
<webmaren> what is xfree86-dri
<webmaren> beryl won't work without it
<fxfitz> geek-wannabe: I got it to work! Thank you! I found a site where it gave me like four commands to type and it worked great.
<tehxed> I have a Gateway MX7118 Laptop, with Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed.
<tehxed> Xanatus, thanks!
<confrey> hi everybody
<geek-wannabe> mwe: fyi, I'm following the wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, I'm impressed to no ends
<Senderbasic> Stone: can be a pain when servers obsolete options so youll have to seamlessly change those for thousands of hosts ;)
<geek-wannabe> fxfitz: great!
<SamePaul> soundray: where it is supposed to be? :)
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: i know you arent but thanks anyway
<dick_> I have a kodak c875 and am having problems mounting it cause i can't find any drivers that support it. anyone have any ideas
<dyrne> tehxed: not a solution but if you cant fix it feisty does come out in april..  its pretty stable i havent run into problems (have it on laptop and desktop/server)
<confrey> I've installed edgy from alternate cd, as server system; I can't use wifi pcmcia, the same hardware works on ubuntu installed as desktop, what can I do?
<soundray> SamePaul: now run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog &' and do a 'sudo modprobe ipw2200' (ideally in another terminal)
<Pelo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SamePaul> Xanatus: I tried something very close. But 'make' of ipw2200 fails. It says that can't find "ieee80211.h'
<tehxed> what's fiesty?
<dyrne> tehxed: ubuntu 7.04
<tehxed> dyrne, it's odd. it works only now and then. at random
<SamePaul> soundray: one moment
<soundray> SamePaul: if you get any error messages, try to make sense of them yourself or put them on the pastebin
<tehxed> dyrne, where do i get ubuntu 7.04
<soundray> !feisty | tehxed
<Xanatus> SamePaul then you probably need to install iee80211
<ubotu> tehxed: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<bigjohntoday> one more question could it be an issue of the drive is on sata and my DVD rom is on primary master (could this be causing my ubuntu system not to load?>)
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: You will be, you will be as the mighty jojodyne said :) .. We are making bindings that will seamlessly just bind :)
<Xanatus> SamePaul if you read the whole thing you will see that you will be installing ieee82011 through the tutorial
<StoneNote> tehxed, a young lady I know is feisty, and it's also the version of ubutnu they are working on. see #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> I think that the xubuntu iso is currupt, I have downloaded it, burned it, and md5 summed it many times and it still ALWAYS boots with the error "invalid or currupt kernel"
<soundray> Xanatus: please don't confuse while he's trying to load the stock kernel driver.
<tehxed> I have a Gateway MX7118 Laptop, with Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed. The problem is that the sound is in and out. If I restart it goes out. If I restart again, it comes back... only sometimes.
<dick_> i thought ubuntu 6.10 was the newest
<tehxed> StoneNote, Sweet
<blaze> Hey all.
<soundray> dick_: it is
<TwoPints> I stupidly interrupted apt-get in the middle of an installation. How can remove I the lock and restore apt-get's functionality?
<soundray> Feisty is not released yet. See the topic
<Xanatus> soundray: he doesn't have the ipw2200 driver installed and he needs it, without it, doing other stuff won't help much in my opinion
<Jordan_U> dick_: It is the newest stable release
<dick_> so why are people talking about ubuntu 7
<dick_> ahhh
<davidgw7> it is the newes stable version
<dick_> gotcah
<blaze> lol
<StoneNote> TwoPints, dpkg --configure -a
<davidgw7> beta testers mostly
<StoneNote> sudo that
<Xanatus> soundray: and that tutorial should get his wireless working regardless of what point he is on as it will set it up from scratch
<soundray> Xanatus: ipw2200 is part of stock 6.10. What makes you think that he doesn't have it?
<blaze> !iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<blaze> I <3 ubotu
<TwoPints> StoneNote: thanks!
<bigjohntoday> !DVI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blaze> :(
<Jordan_U> StoneNote: How will that help TwoPints?
<SamePaul> soundray: I have it indeed.
<TwoPints> no it didnt work :(
<tehxed> Hello?
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: is it like this: Server+another server == 2x the risk, server +server+webinterface multiply the risks by about 4-10 ?
<tehxed> oh,sorry
<Xanatus> (05:07:45 PM) SamePaul: Xanatus: I don't have driver installed. Otherwise it would be simpler :)
<dick_> can some one level with me, Is there anything i can do for my kodak easy share c875 since i can't find any drivers to mount it, or am i just screwed?
<SamePaul> soundray: it does not looks like it have serious hw problem.
<Xanatus> that makes me think he doesn't have the driver..
<Xanatus> his own words ?
<SamePaul> Xanatus: I didn't know it then :)
<bigjohntoday> again does ubuntu have an issue being installed on SATA when the primary master IDE is the DVD? could this cause the system not to load?
<Jordan_U> TwoPints: You need to delete the file /etc/dpkg/lock ( I think that is the correct path ) if you are SURE no other program is running that would have a lock.
<StoneNote> TwoPints, sorry. I thought that's what I did when I lost power during an apt-get upgrade
<TheMonkeyMoo> bigjohn, that I do not know. I have it installed on a SATA HDD in a dual boot configuration with XP media center edition (on two separate drives). it is in a laptop so I assume that the DVD drive ( only IDE device in the machine) is master on its own chain.
<Xanatus> all i know is that that tutorial seems rather simple and straighfoward, and trying to patch the problem seems rather complicated...
<soundray> Xanatus: always interpret what you read
<dick_> I guess since noone is answering i take it, that there is nothing that can be done to mount my camra
<Xanatus> i'd normally go the easy way
<bigjohntoday> is SATA represented by HD0 or sda or what?
<TheMonkeyMoo> sda
<SamePaul> soundray: "can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases: Permission denied"
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: Hence cli is the safest way not utilizing an sshd but cofiguring it locally, ssh -XC -l into a remote server not running X and adminning Xapps is as secure as running x on the local server
<hdibani> hi, iam running edgy, my network-manager does not show me any wireless connections anymore, all i see is wired network.
<gop> vmware everytime I reboot    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<dsquare> help~~ when i try to start a terminal nothing happens! please help?
<soundray> SamePaul: that's a different issue. Let's leave that for now.
<Xanatus> proof of it is that if you were following the tutorial you'd probably have finished it by now...
<SamePaul> soundray: alright. What now?
<soundray> SamePaul: open System-Admin-Networking and see if you have a new interface
<bigjohntoday> grub shows                            root(hd0,0)  ..nextline.... kernel /boot/vmlinuz....... root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash ..... so on so forth
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, are you just putting my nick in front of random thoughts as they occur to you?
<bigjohntoday> so for the root (hd0,0) should that be changed?
<soundray> Xanatus: can we agree that I have my turn now, and if it doesn't work, then it'll be yours?
<SamePaul> soundray: Nope. Wired, MOdem - that's all
<TwoPints> StoneNote: Jordan_U: thanks, i still had a few apt and dpkg processes running, which I killed. now it works
<Xanatus> soundray: i'm not worried about turns... i already posted the tutorial to solve his problem, if he ever wants to follow it, it's up to him
<TheMonkeyMoo> bigjohn; I'm not sure. I am still a relative newbie and have not had the pleasure of having to dig through GRUB config files or error messages.
<SamePaul> soundray: wait a minute. It wants me to restart after update
<solarce> Xanatus will lead you to do the darkside with his reading of howtos and guides
<bigjohntoday> I am the point where I feel that windows is the only os that is going to work with the system but I am trying to avoid windows at all costs......
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: No, i guess it was a reply from someone just after you told em howto... slight mixup it seems
<solarce> the light side is about bugging people in irc until they die of brain anuerisms from fustration
<solarce> +r
<Senderbasic> Sorry StoneNote, mixup
<hdibani> can somebody help please, network-manager show no wireless, iwlist shows me available networks so i guess the wifi card works
<Xanatus> lol solarce
<geek-wannabe> I'm trying to customize Ubuntu Live 6.10. When I try to loop mount the stock squashfs, I'm getting an error "mount: not a directory" - but I'm pretty sure the directory exists. Any ideas? I'm following the wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06 and this is the "Extracting the Desktop system" step. These instructions are for the 6.06 iso, not sure if that's an issue.
<SamePaul> Xanatus, soundray:  It's not an issue :) I copied link to browser. If soundray will not succeed I'll try tutorial
<madd_matt> geek-wannabe, not a directory indicates its a file?  Perhaps you did "touch" instead of "mkdir"?
<Xanatus> i just care that your wireless works
<bigjohntoday> Here is a question who here really think they are a ubuntu/linux guru? honestly
<acid_phyre> hello everyone i am wondering how u would go on running a irc server hybrid on kubuntu
<Xanatus> not who goes about doing it....
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: i have said im sorry 1 or 2 times in about 18 years, so thats gonna count i hope :)
<aSt3raL> wow the new feisty updates hosed my system
<SamePaul> Xanatus: I know. And I appreciate it. Really
<geek-wannabe> madd_matt: did mkdir, which is why I'm confused
<solarce> bigjohntoday: everyone who is one
<aSt3raL> i installed the updates for feisty and i can see no windows
<mwe> geek-wannabe: spelled it correctly both times and in lower case?
<nutterpc> bigjohntoday: linux can be made to work on any system, all you need is patience
<Senderbasic> bigjohntoday: Gogogo!
<tehxed> I have a Gateway MX7118 Laptop, with Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed. The problem is that the sound is in and out. If I restart it goes out. If I restart again, it comes back... only sometimes.
<solarce> aSt3raL: isn't the the point of installing linux?
<StoneNote> Senderbasic, np.  just doing a reality check. :)
<yell0w> bigjohntoday, what do you want to do ?
<bigjohntoday> I have googled the life out of this error
<colbert> Hello, can someone point me to the Ubuntu Wiki that shows how to restore GRUB after a Windows installation???
<geek-wannabe> mwe: yes, checked it carefully.
<StoneNote> and I didn't fail by too much
<soundray> Xanatus: still, we should coordinate our efforts so my suggestions don't defeat yours and vice versa.
<aSt3raL> solarce:  what?
<nutterpc> bigjohntoday: what error
<Senderbasic> StoneNote: Am i awesome, yes... can i be beaten, yes.. can you do it.. no ;)
<acid_phyre> does anyone know how to run a irc server in hybrid with ubuntu?
<mwe> geek-wannabe: can you cd squashfs?
<gnomefreak> Senderbasic: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> aSt3raL: please ask feisty questions in #ubuntu+1
<geek-wannabe> mwe: yes, just did it, worked
<mwe> geek-wannabe: odd
<bigjohntoday> the error is /bin/sh can't access tty; job contorl turned off
<DemisM> how can I get my memorystick to read?
<SamePaul> soundray: Driver 'ipw2200' needs updating - plkease use bus_type methods
<Skrot> Anyone running a LUKS-encrypted root around?
<solarce> Xanatus: they should award you beer credits for helping in here
<geek-wannabe> mwe: I know. 6.06 vs. 6.10 - should be OK right?
<DemisM> or how can I read from my memory stick?
<solarce> I should talk to jono about that
<soundray> SamePaul: okay, I think it's time to try Xanatus' way
<nutterpc> bigjohntoday: you sure you ain't got something turned off in the kernel, that seems like a kernel issue
<Senderbasic>  don't tug on supermans cape, don't spit into the wind
<Senderbasic> <Senderbasic> True that, i never do without the eye in irony
<SamePaul> soundray: :) damned
<geek-wannabe> mwe: the wiki is for the 6.06 iso, my iso is 6.10.....
<soundray> SamePaul: hope you get it running. I have to be off
<bigjohntoday> I am sure, what i do know is that i am runninga  matrox g550 dual dvi card
<soundray> see you all
<SamePaul> soundray: thanks. see you
<mwe> geek-wannabe: well still you should think it would mount a squashfs unless it's related to the version of squashfs
<bigjohntoday> and I am sure that is causing all the problems, but how i fix it .... i dont know
<Arafangion> Does the ubuntu installer allow me to resize my disk?
<geek-wannabe> mwe: good point....
<Arafangion> My disk partitions that is.  They're in fat32, I'm guessing that it will be better to convert them to NTFS *after* resizing?
<blaze> Arafangion,  yes
<nutterpc> bigjohntoday: its not not fixable
<mwe> geek-wannabe: I think it's picky
<geek-wannabe> mwe: maybe I should boot using the live CD and try it?
<colbert> Hello, can someone point me to the Ubuntu Wiki that shows how to restore GRUB after a Windows installation???
<Komodor> My friend tried to install ubuntu 6.10, and it took him into DOS after booting from the CD (I had him configure his BIOS to boot from his CD drive first) are there any solutions?
<bigjohntoday> ok so if it is not fixable then I assume that i cannot use ubuntu on this box?
<mudpark> anyone know how to get the latest version of Beryl working with XGL?
<Arafangion> blaze: Thanks.  Had to wipe my system and reinstall windows just to play ONE crap game (for uni) :(
<nutterpc> bigjohntoday: it meant that there is a way it could be fixed
<blaze> yeah that sucks, you should be fine tho,
<gnomefreak> mudpark: join #ubuntu-effects for beryl help please
<ashrok> @colbert i installed windows first then ubuntu.otherway i couldnt do it :)
<geek-wannabe> madd_matt: any other ideas?
<Squee> Is there any way to enumerate samba shares and rights on linux?
<mwe> geek-wannabe: does the live cd have squashfs?
<Arafangion> Squee: What do you mean by "enumerate"?
<madd_matt> geek-wannabe, try cd to the directory, see what happens?
<Arafangion> ashrok: The other way needs some grub tricks. ;)
<aSt3raL> how can i change the window manager from command line?
<Squee> Arafangion, look up what shares are available for me to write to and read from
<bigjohntoday> well i googled that error to death... but i can't find an answer
<geek-wannabe> madd_matt: yes, cd works
<ashrok> must be so :)
<geek-wannabe> mwe: yes
<madd_matt> geek-wannabe, then its something else.  No clue ;)
<mwe> geek-wannabe: well you could try
<geek-wannabe> madd_matt: thanks anyway
<mwe> geek-wannabe: it's my best guess but I don't know
<geek-wannabe> mwe: thanks
<rhys> ok anyone who knows where the network-managers default WPA supplicant file is?
<Arafangion> Squee: I've never needed to do so - not for a long time, but you could try: smbclient -L computername
<redbox> Squee: smbclient -L hostip
<cafuego_> rhys: it doesn't have one
<Squee> Arafangion: Yea, but I need to do it for about 70 - 100 computers
<Arafangion> redbox: -L isn't by ip.
<allan_> hello
<redbox> Arafangion: you sure?
<rhys> cafuego_ then could you tell me how i can make it use a different wpa_supplicant driver ?
<cafuego_> rhys: networkmanager stores stuff in the gconf database i think,
<Arafangion> Squee: Try looking for an smb browser or something, try apt-cache browse | grep smb or something
<allan_> can someone help me set up apache
<allan_> please
<Arafangion> redbox: Check the man page :)
<rhys> im guessing that by default it uses wext driver. it needs to use something else
<mwe> allan_: sudo aptitude install apache2
<fb_> hello! I'm a newcomer , would like some help on my xubuntu
<rhys> gconf ? right then
<allan_> ok
<redbox> Arafangion: ip works for me
<mwe> allan_: then browse to localhost
<allan_> but how do i set it up
<cafuego_> rhys: Hmmm, good question. Not sure.
<allan_> what command can i do to find the local host
<Arafangion> redbox: Perhaps it /also/ works.
<cafuego_> allan_: You edit files in /etc/apache2/*
<redbox> Arafangion: then what is your point :)
<mwe> allan_: firefox localhost
<allan_> ?
<Arafangion> redbox: Correctness. :)
<mwe> allan_: installing it will set up defaults and start apache
<Arafangion> redbox: Which, when you're a programmer, is critically important :)
<nicolah> anyone here works with .crw files ? (raw canon)
<allan_> ok when i start it from command liine how do i find it on the web
<allan_> what is the addres
<mwe> allan_: typing firefox localhost will open localhost. type that, litterally
<ianmcorvidae> ok, I'm back with a mysql problem. I've got it installed and supposedly running; mysql -u root -p brings me to a prompt, and gem install mysql completed sucessfully; however, when I attempt to rake db:migrate, it tells me "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)". What's going on and how do I fix it?
<anton> how do i run everything in cups as root?
<anton> i provide cupsd.conf with User root option but i am told in /var/log/cups/error_log that it is insecure :\
<anton> how do i force it to obey? :S
<StoneNote> allan_, localhost is another way of saying 127.0.0.1 aka your loopback address. leave it to computer geeks to come up with three ways to say the same thing (watch someone point out there are two others I missed)
<nutterpc> robert timms premium freeze dried coffee = nectar of the gods
<Skrot> How can I find out exactly which module is used by my S-ATA controller?
<aSt3raL> how do i change the gnome window manager from a command line?
<Arafangion> StoneNote: 127.0.0.2
<allan_> so tell me if this is correct htp://202.124.342.org or what
<allan_> that an example
<Arafangion> StoneNote: THough, not by wide convention ;)
<cafuego_> 127.0.1.1
<mwe> huh. localhost is 127.0.0.1 here
<StoneNote> I went to a wide convention once for Big Buttz Magazine.
<SamePaul> Xanatus: actually I have problem already at remove_old stage
<redbox> Arafangion: from the man page: You use it as smbclient -L host and a list should appear -- though the synopsis shows -L [netbios name]  .. *shrug*
<mwe> 127.0.1.1 is freja, the hostname
<Arafangion> redbox: Indeed.
<ianmcorvidae> anyone with mysql help?
<StoneNote> ianmcorvidae, ask and see
<ianmcorvidae> I did, heh
<ianmcorvidae> ok, I'm back with a mysql problem. I've got it installed and supposedly running; mysql -u root -p brings me to a prompt, and gem install mysql completed sucessfully; however, when I attempt to rake db:migrate, it tells me "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)". What's going on and how do I fix it?
<Arafangion> StoneNote: He did, 2 seconds ago.
<ianmcorvidae> heh.
<StoneNote> I missed it
<allan_> ?
<Arafangion> ianmcorvidae: Well, does /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: did you start the server?
<ianmcorvidae> it does not.
<ianmcorvidae> it is started.
<redbox> ianmcorvidae: usually thats along the lines of mysqld not running
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: how did you start it?
<ianmcorvidae> I've got mysqld_safe and mysqld running.
<redbox> ianmcorvidae: ps aux | grep mysql show it?
<{Nathan}> when I try to access System -> Admin -> Services, I enter my password and get the error message "You are not allowed to access the system configuration." Any ideas as to how to fix this? I also get this when I access Shared Folders, etc
<ianmcorvidae> it started automatically upon my apt-get install.
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: I'd sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Arafangion> ianmcorvidae: What do the logs say?
<ianmcorvidae> uh. which logs?
<bigjohntoday> ok has anyone used busybox command line
<ianmcorvidae> /var/log?
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart should throw an error if it can't start i think
<kane77> how can I paste a wikibook contents into openoffice that it wouldnt display the parts that are marked as nonprint in css??
<th_> inux
<th_> sorry
<Wrongway> hey, I'm trying to follow along with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding but am getting some errors. can someone help me?
<ianmcorvidae> mwe: it sure does throw an error.
<th_> kane77, I guess you are better off importing it rather than pasting??
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: what error?
<kane77> th_, well but it still displays the [edit]  links and all the stuff...
<Xzenome> Wrongway, join #ubuntu-classroom and I'll try to help you.
<ianmcorvidae> it stops it, but simply gives me "* Starting MySQL database server mysqld   [fail] "
<blaze> Hello again.
<ianmcorvidae> and then brings me back to bash
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: sudo killall all the daemons and retry /etc/init.d/mysql restart. if it still doesn't work check /var/log/mysql.err
<DjBrix> Hi guys me again
<DjBrix> I need some help
<ernz> Hi - Can I get Ubuntu help in here?
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ianmcorvidae> sudo killall said 'no process killed' for both.
<mwe> huh
<mwe> but ps says it's running
<mwe> check the log file
<ianmcorvidae> ps does indeed say it's running
<AlexFicelle> Hi guys! I'm installing Ubuntu for my brother. He needs a password-protected account per person (no problem), but he also would like to have a password-less account that guests could use, just by clicking its picture in GDM. Is that possible?
<mwe> killall -9 them
<mwe> and check the log file
<DjBrix> I instaled linux as a server and it has internet via i.c.s. from windows, and i want people over net to access the linux
<th_> AlexFicelle, it is possible at least if you use KDM I am not sure about GDM
<imbecile> i think im lagginnng ooouuutt
<ernz> OK, I have seen this problem twice now. all I want to do is add some programs to the startup programs list in Sessions, but every time I try a new entry isn't saved. HELP! :)
<imbecile> nope
<imbecile> hehe
<th_> of course it is very insecure if the computer is in a public place.
<ianmcorvidae> there is not a single thing in /var/log/mysql.err.
<ianmcorvidae> it's an empty file
<AlexFicelle> th_: OK. How do you do that in KDM?
<ianmcorvidae> likewise mysql.log
<th_> AlexFicelle, just create a user with an empty password (just press Enter for the password)
<mwe> odd
<techie1> Hello all. Can anybody help? I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 into a computer already with windows xp.
<th_> techie1, that should be easy
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: sudo killall -9 the persistant processes
<AlexFicelle> th_: I can't do that. He won't allow an account without a password.
<DjBrix> I instaled linux as a server and it has internet via i.c.s. from windows, and i want people over net to access the linux
<th_> just use the resize option ofthe installer
<ianmcorvidae> ok
<th_> AlexFicelle, I thought you wanted him to log in without a password?
<ianmcorvidae> once again, 'no process killed'
<th_> just disable remote access to the box.
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: what did you type?
<AlexFicelle> th_: Yes, but I can't create an account without a password.
<th_> ssh won't let users login from remote who don't; have a password
<ianmcorvidae> sudo killall -9 6800 7001
<Alocacoc> techie1: Help with what exactly? Ubuntu should detect the Windows installation and add it to the GRUB bootloader at the end of the process.
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: don't
<colbert> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oggy> anyone have automatix2 url
<oggy> :/
<AMD-> can ony one help me with my Super_L key it wont work
<foxiness> hi , is it safe to use gparted to re-size ntfs partition ?
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: sudo kill process id or sudo killall process name
<AlexFicelle> th_: That account is going to be way underprivildged. Just for guest, no rights.
<mwe> !automatix
<techie1> <th_>the installer asks 6 questions, so after language and region will it automatically partitioned 50/50 for windows xp and ubuntu? Or do I have to use the system rescue and do it manually?
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Besnik> hello, can somebody tell me where grub.conf lays under ubuntu?
<oggy> !WorksforMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ianmcorvidae> just do the processes individually?
<Alocacoc> Believe it gives the option for you to manually edit he partition table yourself.
<AlexFicelle> Besnik: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DjBrix> i have windows connected to the net and sharing it to linux, linux has apache how can people acces port 80 on linux?
<th_> techie1, then edit /etc/shadow and make the password an empty field
<oggy> does anyone know where I can get automatix
<th_> nothing between the ::'s
<Besnik> AlexFicelle, thanx
<Alocacoc> the* // xChat... oh you beast.
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: you cannot killall a numeric id. that's what kill is for. killall is for the _name_
<ianmcorvidae> ok, mysqld and mysqld_safe are dead now
<ianmcorvidae> ah, ok
<ernz> This problem is really busting my chops now and I would greatly appreciate any input someone can offer.
<DjBrix> oggy i think it is apt-get automatix
<damiles> join #blendercoders
<oggy> thanks
<ianmcorvidae> they're gone now, what should I try
<DjBrix> oggy i think it is apt-get install automatix
<AlexFicelle> th_: Is this for me? Can I just edit /etc/shadow and delete the hash of the password? That's so easy??
<SamePaul> ok. I have IPW2200 loaded. But still no wlan0! Any ideas?
<mwe> ianmcorvidae: try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start again
<th_> AlexFicelle, I didnt see your question so I am not sure..
<Alocacoc> DjBrix: Automatix is on the main repos nowadays?
<DjBrix> i have windows connected to the net and sharing it to linux, linux has apache how can people acces port 80 on linux?
<Arafangion> ernz: That's because they're not "startup programs"
<AlexFicelle> th_: That was about having a user without a password.
<techie1> th, i think I got confuse with your editing the "shadow" or were you talking to somebody else?
<Arafangion> ernz: They are _sessons_.
<th_> AlexFicelle, yeah that should be all
<Arafangion> *sessions*
<oggy> is on the repos
<oggy> ?
<SamePaul> Xanatus: Are you alive? :)
<oggy> is there a url
<ianmcorvidae> precisely the same thing; [fail]  after telling me
<oggy> ?
<techie1> I thought Ubuntu will automatically give me 50/50 of free space from the previous os?
<ianmcorvidae> is there something like --verbose for that?
<DjBrix> i have windows connected to the net and sharing it to linux, linux has apache how can people acces port 80 on linux?
<mwe> DjBrix: open a browser and type the ip or hostname
<mwe> !repeat | DjBrix
<ubotu> DjBrix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DjBrix> mwe it works for me but not for you and others?
<royel> AlexFicelle: I think I seen a Howto on howtoforge about creating a ssh enabled account that uses a keygen to login without password.. of course most commands are disabled .. you might want to check it for some ideas on what your looking to do. http://howtoforge.com/nfs_ssh_tunneling
<ernz> Arafangion: Nice trying to be cute, but check it out System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs. And then......?
<mwe> DjBrix: you mean from the outside?
<DjBrix> yes~
<oggy> :(
<mwe> DjBrix: you probably need to forward the port from your router
<LinTux> I installed KDE via sudo apt-get and I cannot find the option to change the screen res, I had it before, any ideas
<DjBrix> i dont have router
<DjBrix> im on ics via window
<AlexFicelle> royel: I don't need SSH access. I just need it to be able to log in locally, from GDM.
<Arafangion> ernz: There's a few differences in terminology between the old timers who use linux and the new timers.  I've actually never used that menu there!
<mwe> DjBrix: also some ISPs block port 80 from the outside
<AlexFicelle> royel: It just needs to be able to open Firefox and browse the web, that's all...
<DjBrix> yes but mine does not
<mwe> DjBrix: firewall?
<DjBrix> i had it in windows and it worked
<DjBrix> firewall is off
<ernz> Arafangion: Apology accepted. So are you able to offer some insight, old-timer?
<royel> AlexFicelle: sorry, I misunderstood then.. my bad
<mwe> DjBrix: how would it know what computer to connect to?
<mwe> DjBrix: what's your network setup?
<DjBrix> exactlu that is what im asking
<AlexFicelle> royel: No problem. I'll try th_'s trick to remove the password from /etc/shadow. I'll let you guys know how it works out.
<mwe> DjBrix: one outside IP?
<DjBrix> yes one ip
<royel> AlexFicelle: what are you tring to accomplish?
<mwe> how many pcs are sharing it?
<Arafangion> ernz: Heh, other than to look around for some initialization script, perhaps .xinitrc, I don't really have any suggestions.
<Arafangion> ernz: I /always/ use the console, so I put my stuff in .bashrc
<Arafangion> ~/.bashrc, that is.
<DjBrix> windows is connected to the net, and linux is connected to windows to access net via internet connection sharing, no more pc's
<oggy> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Automatix2_on_Ubuntu.2C_Kubuntu.2C_and_Xubuntu
<mwe> DjBrix: that's why it doesn't work
<oggy> thanks
<DjBrix> and how can i put it to work?
<mwe> DjBrix: the connection goes to the windows machine
<Arafangion> I have to get going now.
<mwe> DjBrix: you need to port forward from the windows machine
<Arafangion> Good luck ernz
<DjBrix> yes i now how can i pass it to linux
<ernz> Arafangion: I tried one of the .xsession files, but that just killed X on boot. Tell me more of this .bashrc. Will it allow me to boot multiple apps on login?
<Tatster> Hi. Does anyone know of software that can records screenshot movies and output to flash?
<Arafangion> ernz: No, only when you start bash, which is my console shell.
<DjBrix> how can i do it?
<mwe> DjBrix: advanced firewall settings or something. google it
<mwe> DjBrix: go to a windows support channel
<DjBrix> okis :)
<ernz> Arafangion: Bummer. Can you recommend a guru whomay be able to assist X stylee?
<name> which pkg contains "import
<SamePaulNB> Why I can't see wlan0 even if driver loaded?
<starly> name: imagemagick
<AlexFicelle> royel: I need some sort of "guest" account, that friends can use to browse the Internet on my computer when they come over. Ideally, it would just be an account they can click on in GDM without having to provide a password. But I still need to be able to log in with my other accounts from GDM too.
<name> starly: tnx
<mwe> SamePaulNB: see it? with ifconfig -a?
<SamePaulNB> mwe: No! Just with lsmod
<AlexFicelle> royel: The thing is that I can't create an account without providing a password.
<mwe> SamePaulNB: lsmod doesnt show interfaces
<royel> AlexFicelle: you can do that.. just enable a guest account to automatically login.. go to System, Administrations, Login Window, an browse those tabs .. you'll find what you want
<mwe> SamePaulNB: only loaded drivers
<SamePaulNB> mwe: I know. But previously I didn't have even this :)
<vrkhans> hi
<mwe> have what?
<ianmcorvidae> does anyone know what package creates /etc/mysql/debian-start?
<ianmcorvidae> as I appear to be missing it.
<SamePaulNB> mwe: driver
<oggy> Resolving www.getautomatix.com... 82.165.193.29
<oggy> Connecting to www.getautomatix.com|82.165.193.29|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<mwe> SamePaulNB: and now it's loaded?
<AlexFicelle> royel: Well no, because 99% of the time, I would have to log directly out of that guest account and log back in to my own account. I don't have guests over that often!
<SamePaulNB> mwe: At least lsmod shows it
<mwe> SamePaulNB: then ifconfig -a and iwconfig
<mwe> see if it shows
<royel> AlexFicelle: the option exists for a timed login.. so you can click on your user before it logs in the guest account
<ernz> OK, I have seen this problem twice now. all I want to do is add some programs to the startup programs list in Sessions, but every time I try a new entry isn't saved. Please HELP! :)
<RobinLionheart> Any debian packages of the interactive fiction terp Gargoyle?
<SamePaulNB> mwe: they don't. ifconfig does not list and iwconfig can't see wireless extension
<StoneNote> Tatster, look at this http://rhosgobel.blogspot.com/2006/11/creating-and-posting-videos-with.html
<vrkhans> I am planning to make a dual boot system , and i have 200gb hard drive
<mwe> SamePaulNB: then something went wrong. wrong driver maybe
<vrkhans> can any one guid me how many and what kind partition i need
<mwe> SamePaulNB: check dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<RobinLionheart> I'd really like to see that make the Ubuntu repositories sometime
<StoneNote> Tatster, another pov is at http://news.softpedia.com/news/Screencast-Guide-Capure-Your-Linux-Desktop-on-Video-42626.shtml
<Arafangion> vrkhans: Hmm, 30GB windows, 100 MB /boot, and the remainder for linux? ;)
<mwe> SamePaulNB: what driver/card are you using?
<RobinLionheart> So I can play the games in the annual interactive fiction competitions
<acid_phyre> anyone know how to set up a ircd on ubuntu?
<linxeh> is there a realplayer package for ubuntu? I can't see it in any of the main repositories
<starly> vrkhans: one swap - double size as your ram and one other (random type - ext or reiserfs) for the filesystem
<RobinLionheart> Yeah, there is because Linux Mint installs one
<Arafangion> starly: That is nolonger sensible.
<Tatster> StoneNote: Thanks for those links.  They look good
<mwe> I've got a 40GB drive dedicated for linux. only about 7GB is used
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: was that at me?
<RobinLionheart> Yes, linx
<StoneNote> yw
<Arafangion> starly: Some people have 3 GB of RAM, do you advocate a 6 GB swap?
<RobinLionheart> Not sure what repository it comes from but it might be in the Canonical commercial software one
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: yeah, I know there is realplayer for linux, I just wondered if there is an official package
<vrkhans> what i did is i made 20gb for wind 20gb for linux and tow 75 75 gb partion for storage, which i can use for both windows and linux
<{Nathan}> when I try to access System -> Admin -> Services, I enter my password and get the error message "You are not allowed to access the system configuration." Any ideas as to how to fix this? I also get this when I access Shared Folders, etc
<SnrWhippy> anyone managed to install vmware workstation 6 on edgy?? if they have can they help meeee!!!!
<mwe> I have 1GB of ram and 1GB of swap. no swap is ever used
<Arafangion> SnrWhippy: Install the VMware Server.
<starly> Arafangion: no, but there are also people with ~500MB of ram (like me)
<SamePaul> mwe: I use Intel 2200BG. Syslog does not show anything susoisious
<SamePaul> suspicious
<RobinLionheart> linx: Did you look in ubuntu-commerical?
<mwe> SamePaulNB: what driver?
<Arafangion> SnrWhippy: Install it into /opt/vmware, then start /opt/vmware/bin/vmware
<{Nathan}> Arafangion, the people with 3GB of RAM are Vista users :-p
<mwe> SamePaul what driver?
<SamePaul> mwe: From sourceforge  http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<mwe> SamePaul: did you install the firmware?
<vrkhans> so what i should do ,
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: what is that? I have multiverse and universe enabled
<Arafangion> {Nathan}: Not neccessarily - It's called a "budget".
<starly> with a Pc capable of Vista i would try beryl
<herpez> i need to install ubuntu on acer aspire 1692 but it crashes o X server, so i cant install...
<mwe> SamePaul: and lsmod shows ipw2200?
<RobinLionheart> linx: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<SamePaul> mwe: I did exactly as it was written here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_ipw2200
<morrolan> Hi, I'm trying to install UFO: Alien Invasion, and I can't because I need libglu1-mesa 6.5.1~20060817, and for some reason the ubuntu repo's have libglu1-mesa 6.5.1cvs+20060824?  Trouble is, I can't uninstall or replace it, because practically every GUI app relies on it.
<{Nathan}> starly, Nvidia FX 5100, 1.6ghz CPU, 512 RAM, and I can run beryl just fine
<SamePaul> mwe: Yes. And ieee80211
#ubuntu 2007-02-24
<vrkhans> i need to keep some like backup storage which i can use both in linux and windows,
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: ok many thanks :)
<vrkhans> where i can put all my important documents and other stuff,
<mwe> SamePaul: is the guide up to date?
<mwe> SamePaul: maybe you need newer firmware
<MFen> has anyone had problems printing on edgy?  i'm using the printer dialogs to add a new (generic postscript) printer using ip printing (http://foo:631/ as the address)
<morrolan> vrkhans - best bet is a FAT32 partition then
<MFen> when i print, nothing happens
<MFen> job goes into the printer's queue and then stays there, forever
<vrkhans> if in case i have to format the hard drive those partition will not be disturb , thats what my plan is
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: many thanks, working great
<SamePaul> mwe: I've taken latest from SF
<MFen> has anyone else seen this behavior with ip printing?
<vrkhans> but i dont know wether that is right or not
<techie1> Can anybody comment? Will my ubuntu install disk automatically parition the NTFS ( I have windows ox on the computer already)?
<morrolan> MFen - I can print fine, but then again I only usually print straight to PDF with a faked postscript printer
<ernz> Ahhhh - I figured it. Permissions on my autostart folder were knackered. Awesome. Now I have  beryl on boot. Sweet
<MFen> morrolan: i'm about to try pdf printing but i really want regular printing :)
<mwe> SamePaul: both drivers and firmware?
<mwe> SamePaul: the driver must match the firmware
<SamePaul> mwe: ipw 1.2.1 ipw_fw_3.0
<vrkhans> so what you guys think
<morrolan> Does anyone know how to actually get Beryl and XGL to start as a seperate login session?  I have neither an ATI or Nvidia card (Intel i810 - works fine) so the stuff in Ubuntuguide doesn't really apply as it seems to be very specific
<vrkhans> is that schema is fine
<AlexFicelle> techie1: You're asking whether Ubuntu will shrink your NTFS partition to make room for the installation? Yes it will.
<vrkhans> or any other suggestion
<rlevitin> very novice question: I just switched from Fedora to Ubuntu... how do I modify the display settings (Resolution in System -> Preferences doesn't give correct options)
<gop> what is envy
<vrkhans> i am new to linux
<SamePaul> mwe: So it match.
<morrolan> MFen - PDF printing - don't do what I did and spend days trying to figure out why it didn't work - it saves the PDF's to a folder called PDF in your home...
<mwe> SamePaul: I haven't used it for two years. the README should probably say what version you need
<vrkhans> and i dont know much about file system
<morrolan> Hi, I'm trying to install UFO: Alien Invasion, and I can't because I need libglu1-mesa 6.5.1~20060817, and for some reason the ubuntu repo's have libglu1-mesa 6.5.1cvs+20060824?  Trouble is, I can't uninstall or replace it, because practically every GUI app relies on it.
<jrattner> What does this mean: log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
<mwe> SamePaul: also make sure you put it in the right place
<MFen> morrolan: heh, i *was* about to spend days figuring that out
<vrkhans> and how that can be used
<techie1> <AlexFicelle>thanks , so I do not have to use system rescue or any other to do this manually? If so that is great! I will try it.
<AlexFicelle> techie1: I've done it on several computers, without problems up to here.
<vrkhans> so please guide me
<mwe> SamePaul: not all distros store firmware the same place
<herpez> i need to install ubuntu on acer aspire 1692 but it crashes o X server, so i cant install...
<linxeh> mm this train crash doesnt look good
<SamePaul> mwe: How I can know where is right place?
<AlexFicelle> techie1: Not at all. The install program will propose to do this for you.
<mwe> SamePaul: /lib/firmware I think
<lucasvo> anyone can suggest a USB bluetooth adapter that will work well with my ubuntu?
<techie1> <AlexFicelle>let me go and try it and I will let you know latter. It should be fine. thanks again.
<morrolan> lucasvo - practically any belkin USB adapter
<vrkhans> and another thing i need to make a boot floopy for xbuntu
<linxeh> lucasvo: I think all of mine, even the no-name ones, work
<MFen> morrolan: any way to tell it to save somewhere else?
<vrkhans> is there any boot floopies avaliable
<linxeh> lucasvo: there are only a limited number of chipsets for bluetooth1 that are in common use
<Timw> guys does anyone know how to work with video codecs and either mplayer or vlc
<SamePaul> mwe: just copy there? No subdirs?
<lucasvo> linxeh: is bluetooth 1 or 2 better?
<morrolan> vrkhans - floopies ?  lol
<rkyraccoon55> royel: you there man?
<AlexFicelle> techie1: The choices are pretty clear during the install. It asks whether you want to shrink your Windows partition, or use the entire disk (= wipe Windows), or do things manually.
<MRAB54> can someone tell me how i would go about changing my shell that is being used?
<Timw> i want to play a streaming nsv file
<vrkhans> ua
<RobinLionheart> Bluetooth works a lot better for me in Linux than it does in Vista.
<vrkhans> ya
<rkyraccoon55> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linxeh> lucasvo: bluetooth2 is faster. if you have only bluetooth1 devices then it doesnt really matter
<lucasvo> my retailer has the following: MSI Star Key 2.0 Bluetooth Adapter
<Timw> i have installed everything from vlc to mplayer but nothing works
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: most things work better in linux than vista :)
<morrolan> MRAB54 - what do nyou want to change it to?
<l337> woohoo i found my place :)
<vrkhans> because at boot time for some reason i wont able to boot from the cd
<rlevitin> ubotu: is that for me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is that for me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MRAB54> well, its for logging into my schools machines and the default is c
<MRAB54> but probably tcsh
<MRAB54> to switch to
<rlevitin> ubotu: monitor detection
<lucasvo> linxeh: what do you think about that msi thing?
<mwe> SamePaul: no subdirs. and go over README in the source for ipw2200
<RobinLionheart> linxeh: Well, maybe not my Nvidia Geforce Go display adapter, but everything else
<vrkhans> i can only boot
<herpez> ubotu - but to install the driver, i need to have ubuntu installed :(
<morrolan> !monitor detection | rlevitin
<mwe> SamePaul: your guide is about two years old
<Timw> did anyone get nsv files to play on their ubuntu
<SamePaul> mwe: I did. It says "refer to instruction of your distro'
<vrkhans> any suggestion
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: really? I've had no problems on the dell  laptop I tried on - can't remember which go it was though (about a year old)
<ConstyXI1> is there a panel app that will tell you how much mail you have?
<mwe> huh
<morrolan> MRAB54 - have you tried typing "tsch" at the bash shell?
<RobinLionheart> linxeh: I tried to set up Beryl but Ubuntu Edgy's got an old version of the adapter that messes things up
<mwe> SamePaul: not the README in the source code I just downloaded
<MRAB54> yes, echo $SHELL still says /bin/csh
<morrolan> MRAB54 - sorry, tcsh
<Jowi> hello everyone
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: so your card isnt fully supported in the edgy driver?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me compile the latest alsa drivers...? My left audio is crackly, and crimsun said it may help if I get the latest from alsa-project, but I haven't been able to catch him for a while.
<mwe> SamePaul: it has a lot of instructions
<morrolan> MRAB54 - the default is bash, so it has been changed
<l337> trying to install pen test tool anyone up 4 helping?
<sgtmattbaker> how do you output as anything other than avi or ogm using Avidemux
<RobinLionheart> And if I try to use the new one gdm will crash trying to start X
<iulian_> hi
<hflappy> l337: which one?
<morrolan> Hi, I'm trying to install UFO: Alien Invasion, and I can't because I need libglu1-mesa 6.5.1~20060817, and for some reason the ubuntu repo's have libglu1-mesa 6.5.1cvs+20060824?  Trouble is, I can't uninstall or replace it, because practically every GUI app relies on it.
<iulian_> i nees some help on openssh dsa keys authentycation
<l337> got metasploit installed
<RobinLionheart> So I have to go back to nv and give up 3D glitziness
<morrolan> iulian_ whats the prooblem?
<MRAB54> morrolan - im sorry, i dont know if i said this before but these are unix machines not ubuntu, im pretty sure the default is c
<mammoth> alguna chica d peru
<SamePaul> mwe:  Of course I noted. But there is nothing about FW location
* mode/#ubuntu [-b FIRESIDE91!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: yeah, kernel driver issues. its a right PITA to fix it. I managed it by going back to the nv driver, then rebooting using an old kernel, uninstalling all the nvidia-glx packages and the linux-restricted-modules-common/k7 packages, then apt-get clean, then reinstalling them all
<l337> trying to add to applications menu
<l337> got in there
<jrattner> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<nalioth> !es mammoth
<mwe> SamePaul: I'm pretty sure /lib/fireware works
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<mwe> SamePaul: extract it there
<SamePaul> mwe: Actually only steps when driver installed and wlan0 is up
<rlevitin> can anyone help me out with some real basic setup??
<iulian_> morrolan: I generate a pair of public and privae keys, dsa using puttygen
<SamePaul> mwe: ok. I'll try
<MRAB54> morrolan- i know this is ubuntu channel but i figured this would be general linux/unix question
<l337> just making the shortcut open up in mozilla#
<SamePaul> mwe: But shouldn't syslog says something?
<morrolan> iulian_ ok, then what?
<iulian_> and I can't figure out how to work with public key on server
<l337> and more
<l337> but thats just to start mate
<morrolan> iulian_  ahh, ok.  one moment
<RobinLionheart> linx: That worked? Huh, I'll try that. I actually just backed everything up and tried installing Feisty to see if that would use the latest driver. How foolish of me
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: well, it worked using the latest repository driver
<subkelvin> hi all, there's some command on ubuntu to rebuild from source? i would like to build with SSE/SSE2 optimizations..
<morrolan> iulian_ do you have root or SUDO access on the box you want to SSH into?
<Spo8> Hi, i'm using ubuntu to pull the files off of my main HD after my windows install asploded.  Someone talked me through backing up the files onto an external HD and it was working for a while, but now it claims that the destination HD is read only, so I can't access it.  Anyone know how to get create/delete rights on it again?
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: but if your card doesnt work with that driver I guess you'd need to manually install the latest nvidia driver
<iGadget> re
<l337> any ideas hflappy
<jrattner> Why would beryl stop frostwire from loading?
<jrattner> ?
<Jowi> iulian_, here's a nice howto for rsa/dsa to use with ssh: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-satopenssh.html?ca=dgr-btw01OpenSSh-fc
<l337> like backtrack
<morrolan> !ssh |iulian_
<ubotu> iulian_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<l337> all tools in app folder
<linxeh> RobinLionheart: the GDM issue you had is almost certainly due to the driver not having the right kernel module available, or that it wasnt built at boot (check /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules to make sure that there isnt a line with "nv" in it)
<iGadget> how come ubuntu gets so incredibly slow when installing updates?
<morrolan> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub root@fileserver01  also works fine :)
<l337> this one is simple
<morrolan> Hi, I'm trying to install UFO: Alien Invasion, and I can't because I need libglu1-mesa 6.5.1~20060817, and for some reason the ubuntu repo's have libglu1-mesa 6.5.1cvs+20060824?  Trouble is, I can't uninstall or replace it, because practically every GUI app relies on it.
<iulian_> morrolan: exactly that article I was reading
<l337> probably
<mwe> SamePaul: I think so. I don't think the firmware should be in a subdir
<atlantia> rar!
<hflappy> l337: add/remove didn't list it huh
<RobinLionheart> morro: I hear you, just have no clue
<mwe> SamePaul: I'd put the .fw files in /lib/firmware
<atlantia> can someone help me figure out this stupid nvidia-settings weirdness?
<l337> i got nah
<mwe> SamePaul: hmm
<subkelvin> putty generate keys in a format that openssh doesn't understand.. maybe ssh-keygen would be better?
<l337> i got it from metasploit framework
<hflappy> l337: if not then best bet is to make a script to load it up or make icon or whaeva and put into menu
<morrolan> iulian_ and have you done the ssh-copy-id line?
<iulian_> morrolan: after generating public and private keys on win machine using puttygen i copy the public key to server?
<hflappy> l337: ya i know
<l337> added folder to application menu
<hflappy> l337: but u want it on the menu system?
<rlevitin> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<AlexFicelle> morrolan: have you tried a soft link to the right name?
<atlantia> i have it perfect right now... dual twinview... used nvidia-settings w/ sudo to set it up, but the minute i restart X it goes back to being messed up
<l337> yeah
<rlevitin> !channels
<morrolan> iulian_ see subkelivin's response above
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<iulian_> morrolan: i didn;t knew about ssh-copy-id
<tom47> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bigjohntoday> Hello all
<subkelvin> iulian_, you must put the public key on a file named ".ssh/authorized_keys" on your home dir..
<l337> i added it
<iGadget> ohwell
<RobinLionheart> Oh cool, webcam info
<l337> just doesnt open
<morrolan> AlexFicelle how would I do that?
<iGadget> need to reboot anyway
<iGadget> brb
<hflappy> l337: k...have u tried in terminal?
<gyaresu> Hey people. Has anyone here built rtorrent/libtorrent from source?
<RobinLionheart> I want to get my webcam working. I can't  get that to work in Vista.
<l337> can open in terminal
<morrolan> iulian_ see the bottom of the link I gave you via ubotu
<Spo8> Can someone tell me how to get create/delete rights on a mounted external harddrive?
<rlevitin> can anyone help me out with some resolution problems!??
<bigjohntoday> an update, I made the assumption i was getting this busybox error due to my SATA drive... probablly wrong so i am now testing an IDE drive
<l337> u seen backtrack 2
<hflappy> l337: ok just not using menu
<l337> latest linux mag
<hflappy> l337: yes
<niyi> does anyone know a reason why my make command refuses to work
<AlexFicelle> morrolan: Well, programs are usually looking for a specific version of a library. So you just link the one you've got to the name your program is looking for.
<SamePaul> mwe: Nothing...
<subkelvin> niyi, what it tells to you?
<niyi> i cant install anything
<l337> trying to get these apps in application menu
<hflappy> l337: nope
<niyi> makefile not found
<morrolan> AlexFicelle - doh!  good point.  <<<< wins the dumb question of the night award
<AlexFicelle> morrolan: This works for programs already installed that can't find it. I don't think it'll work if it's in their dependencies.
<subkelvin> well, to make a source you need a Makefile :)
<atlantia> i/joi ##linux
<l337> really good live boot cd
<iulian_> subkelvin, morrolan: I try to generate keys on server with ssh-keygen but are not recognized by putty
<hflappy> l337: hmm ya there's like sumtin u gotta do to be able to run console apps via the menu
<niyi> yet my ./configure command works
<subkelvin> you need to type "make" in the dir where you extracted the source code.. where there's a file named "Makefile"
<Jowi> niyi, you need to install "build-essential"
<hflappy> l337: i haven't done it yet..cuz i'm 50/50 on gui and console
<l337> pain in the ass mate
<niyi> done that like 3 times
<subkelvin> iulian_, putty has a tool to import a key.. use that tool
<l337> #just got acer 3680 laptop
<iulian_> subkelvin, morrolan: I want to use ssh dsa or rsa for tortoisecvs, not to login everytime
<AlexFicelle> morrolan: That's the whole point of asking people: to help you think. :-)
<l337> got all to work fine
<morrolan> AlexFicelle i suppose it could just be being picky
<rlevitin> Jowi: could u help me with something basic?
<l337> eventually
<iulian_> subkelvin: ok, I'll try now
<Jowi> rlevitin, depends on what it is :)
<subkelvin> man.. this is a busy channel :D
<l337> but getting apps to link is turning out to be hmmmm
<bigjohntoday> ayri feekon
<l337> same same
<l337> what tools u using?
<hflappy> l337: nice ;)
<rlevitin> Jowi: I just switched from Fedora to Ubuntu, and am used to 1280 x 1024 resolution... Going to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution doesn't give me an option above 1024 x 768
<AlexFicelle> morrolan: I've already had this with a program that absolutely wanted an older version of a library. I simply linked the old version's name to the new one.
<Jowi> rlevitin, what hardware do you have? (videocard + monitor)
<gyaresu> Sorry about the repeat question (I dropped): "Hey people. Has anyone here built rtorrent/libtorrent from source?"
<hflappy> l337: standard wireshark/ettercap/nessus/BT/airoscript/nmap/
<bigjohntoday> has anyone been able to install ubuntu on a SATA drive and using dual DVI video card?
<rlevitin> Jowi: ATI Radeon X700 Pro (It is detected by Ubuntu)   Monitor is a Flatron LCD Generic
<mike> ...
<enTity> i've got it on a SATA drive and DVI video card right now :D
<rlevitin> L1750S
<l337> airsnort, nessus, l0pht crack, aircrack, john ripper
<l337> stuff like that
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: Same here; with dual monitors.
<hflappy> l337: l0pht is old..hehe
<l337> u sound like y the same
<bigjohntoday> ok dual core? intel?
<rlevitin> Jowi: In Fedora the problem was with the monitor, I just had to change the device settings, but I don't know how to do that here
<l337> man im self taught
<l337> :)
<l337> work for Apple doing MCSA
<l337> u know the general stuff
<morrolan> !bug report
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug report - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !offtopic > l337
<morrolan> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<l337> man i jknow
<l337> cummon
<sohum> hi
<Jowi> rlevitin, not sure about ATI cards I'm afrraid. you might see !resolution or !ati for help with that.
<subkelvin> hey.. what's the command to build .deb packages from source on ubuntu? :D
<sohum> I have ubuntu running on a desktop machine for some time now
<sohum> subkelvin: checkinstall
<hflappy> l337: apple
<hflappy> l337: haha
<RobinLionheart> Anyhow, time to try to reconcile Sabayon and Ubuntu in GRUB again
<bigjohntoday> i will explain what is hapenning: I have this dumb box i just purchased a few days ago and been fighting ever since to get ubuntu installed i get it installed in alternate mode because graphical mode does not want to work (text mode using alternate cd) i have a matrox g550 video card and intel core duo 6300 processor.... intel board etc.... but for the life of me i cannot get ubuntu to load i keep getting busy box instead saying 
<l337> pays bills
<vrkhans> how i can make a dual boot system
<subkelvin> sohum, what?
<hflappy> l337: well thats kew...ya i'm self tought too...i like to mess shEEt up
<sohum> and I'm getting a really old laptop (dell latitude c600)
<GoopyMonkey> does anyone know whether it is possible to boot, not install anything, on the ubuntu 6.10 disc?
<rlevitin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hflappy> goopy: yes
<RobinLionheart> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<l337> me lass hates my addiction
<vrkhans> and what kind of partition i need in linux
<sohum> subkelvin: ./configure, ./make, sudo checkinstall
<bigjohntoday> oh and the HD is 250gb SATA drive
<GoopyMonkey> hflappy:how?
<hflappy> GoopyMonkey: yes as livecd
<sohum> subkelvin: you might have to install checkinstall
<hflappy> oh 6.10....uh hmm haven't tried
<Ropechoborra> how can i remap the dameged sectors of my ide?
<l337> what paswd crackers u using?
<sohum> and ditrochoosers recommend fedora core, or suse
<GoopyMonkey> it just says install, expert boot, etc.
<subkelvin> sohum, ok.. will give this a try.. i miss the "make buildworld" from freebsd :D
<hflappy> l337: haven't used any yet...but john is good
<sawo> where ya from?
<Jowi> sawo, all over the world :)
<hflappy> GoopyMonkey: hmmm...not too sure bud...keep askin tho ;(
* sohum ahs no idea what subkelvin is talking about
<l337> this months linux mag is about pen testing
<RobinLionheart> vrkhans: You probably don't need more than a single Ubuntu partition and a little swap partition
<sawo> for eample?
<hflappy> GoopyMonkey: i just read first part of your question...lol
<GoopyMonkey> hflappy: will do ;)
<iulian_> subkelvin, morrolan: I import private key but is the same result. When trying to connect connect to linux machine I am still prompted for username and password
<l337> last months had backtrack
<Ropechoborra> how can i remap the dameged sectors of my ide??
<bigjohntoday> did anyone get that long statement of mine that i require help with
<l337> all tools already installed
<SiLVER> whats the best way to get a macosx-like taskbar? gdesklets applet?
<hflappy> l337: ya they have sum nice tools
<l337> really good
<subkelvin> iulian_, you got your public key on the "authorized_keys" file?
<RobinLionheart> I'm not convinced I even really need the swap with 2GB of RAM.
<sohum> so anyway, are there disadvantages to maintaining and running both a deb and an rpm based machine? on the same network?
<rlevitin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hflappy> bigjohntoday: say again
<ablyss> gdesklets works well on gnome
<l337> what u into hflappy
<bigjohntoday> oh wow i have to type it up again
<ablyss> cario-dock if you can get it to build
<subkelvin> iulian_, try first to connect using publickey authentication with a unix ssh.. later do on the putty...
<bigjohntoday> it was like a paragraph
<linuxgoober> does anyone know how to get an external floppy to work?
<hflappy> l337: mainly aircrack ;)
<RobinLionheart> How much RAM before there's no point having a swap partition?
<bigjohntoday>  i will explain what is hapenning: I have this dumb box i just purchased a few days ago and been fighting ever since to get ubuntu installed i get it installed in alternate mode because graphical mode does not want to work (text mode using alternate cd) i have a matrox g550 video card and intel core duo 6300 processor.... intel board etc.... but for the life of me i cannot get ubuntu to load i keep getting busy box instead saying
<sohum> anyone, are there disadvantages to maintaining and running both a deb and an rpm based machine? on the same network?
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: You are having a problem with the matrox.
<StoneNote> bigjohntoday, it cut off after: but for the life of me i cannot get ubuntu to load i keep getting busy box instead sayin
<nytejade> You should always have a swap partition
<hflappy> linuxgoober: mount it? check dmesg when u plug it in
<sgtmattbaker> can TVersity (media sharing software) be run in VMware to stream videos to my Xbox360
<Pelo> how do I make is so that mplayer is the default player in ff ?  instead of totem ?
<Jowi> SiLVER, you have a few options. gdesklets are ok but not exactly like the osx one. kxdocker comes close
<linuxgoober> ok
<nytejade> Linux will make use of swapfile whether or not you "run out" of ram
<l337> command line?
<SiLVER> Jowi: ty =)
<tehxed> what does [compile]  Error 2 mean?
<sohum> anyone, are there disadvantages to maintaining and running both a deb and an rpm based machine? on the same network?
<hflappy> l337: ya and also modifying airoscript for madwifi-ng users
<bigjohntoday> but for the life of me i cannot get ubuntu to load i keep getting busy box instead saying /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<iulian_> subkelvin, how can I get my public key in authorized keys?
<enTity> sohum: I do know that if you run deb based systems on the same network, you can set one to cache packages for the other
<hflappy> l337: airoscript is a nice script made by Daouid and others...but ya itz nice ;)
<nytejade> bigjohntoday: I was getting that error for a while. Which version are you trying to install?
<Jowi> SiLVER, I use cairo-dock myself (it does not show minimized windows though)
<bigjohntoday> 6.10
<sgtmattbaker> maybe your grub and fstab entries need to be changed if you are getting the busybox message
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: Oh. That's interesting.
<nytejade> Are you installing on a macbook by any chance?
<subkelvin> iulian_, well.. copy and paste.. it's a normal plaintext file..
<sohum> enTity: cooooool.....
<nitro4ce> i have an error after i install the nvidia drivers. kinda X doesnt start. i get a black screen.
<l337> WPA WEP cracker?
* sohum rubs his hands in glee
<sohum> ok thanks guys
<hflappy> l337: wep...only 64bit wep out here....and open ;)
<bigjohntoday> right now i chagned to an 80GB IDE drive in hopes it resolves the problems if not i am stumped
<subkelvin> cat "id_dsa.pub" >> ~/.ssh/authorized__keys would do the trick...
<pilgrim> When I click on any help buttons in gnome programs help (xml format) opens in firefox. How do I fix this?
<enTity> sohum: I have this book called "Ubuntu Hacks" from o'reilly books, and it shows how to do it
<l337> where u at uk here
<iulian_> subkelvin, ok, I'll do it now
<tehxed> what does [compile]  Error 2 mean?
<mdl178> What can I do about certain gnome applications having HORRIBLE looking fonts (tall, stretched-out, not even really readable)?
<subkelvin> iulian_, check if id_dsa.pub is your pub key.. maybe your generated on another file ;)
<gyaresu> tehxed: What are you trying to do?
<kane77> mdl178, what engine does the app use? (qt, gtk, gtk2)
<l337> to much wine man im seeing stars
<CITguy> does anybody know if/how I can set my background to a HTML document?
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305712
<tehxed> gyaresu, that's what i'm trying
<niyi> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<niyi> that is going to be the beginning of my convert back to windows
<tehxed> gyaresu, when I do "sudo ./hgcompile", I get that error
<RobinLionheart> Yuck, WEP
<iulian_> subkelvin, it is. I am not shure where that public key should be stored. I put it now in authorized__keys
<subkelvin> niyi, what you're installing don't have a linux binary? :)
<bigjohntoday> niyi, read the INSTALL document I am sure it will have all the information you require
<subkelvin> iulian_, the ssh-keygen should told you where it put your keys...
<kitche> subkelvin: or it doesn't have a make file some apps don't use that setup
<l337> this is what the linux OS has apart from windows
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: Are only running the 1 SATA drive? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474493
<l337> a life
<gyaresu> l337: Will you please take it #offtopic
<subkelvin> kitche, it has a make file, from the error the makefile don't have a default target..
<bigjohntoday> gyaresu: yes only one but now i switched to IDE to see if that would work
<RobinLionheart> I went to WPA2 as soon as I updated my XP box with the KB hotfix that adds WPA2 support, and I upgraded my Linksys Wireless-G router firmware to support it too
<l337> man cummon
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: I reckon it will...
<niyi> yes i followed the instructions
<subkelvin> niyi, have you tried "make all"  or "make install" (be carefull with make install)
<l337> sorry
<kitche> subkelvin: and no makefile found.
<l337> im on wine here
<niyi> still it refuses to acknoledge the presencese of a make file
<l337> anyway
<niyi> yep
<l337> appy u got any ideas mate
<subkelvin> kitche, lol.. with the apt-get stuff i don't know why someone build from sources when don't know much about programming..
<bigjohntoday> I flippin hope it will I am quite ticked at the moment at this NEW PC that sux more than my 5 year old pc!!!!
<niyi> i jsut cant get it to make the binaries
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> since my upgrade to evolution 2.9.91 evolution core dumps often. can I with apt-get go back to a previous version?
<jlamr> any know how to connect my linux comp to my windows one. they're on the same router
<jlamr> to share files
<_eMaX_> !samba
<subkelvin> niyi, have you looked on the packages? some apps need special versions of make to build.. like bsd make or something..
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tehxed> gyaresu, when I do "sudo ./hgcompile", I get that error
<subkelvin> niyi, btw, you tried "./configure" first?
<AdamBer1> i got a new monitor that supports a larger resolution, i don't have the resolution listed when i try to change monitor resolutions now.
<jlamr> samba seems a bit like overkill, isnt there a simpler way?
<niyi> yep... apparentlythis works with ubuntu edgy (which is what im using)
<bigjohntoday> gyaresu: I can install main OS on IDE and use the SATA as a mounted secondary storage drive right, shouldn't have any problems doing that should I?
<niyi> yes
<subkelvin> niyi, no erros on ./configure?
<niyi> nope
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: Should be able to use the SATA... Maybe it's a kernel problem.
<iulian_> subkelvin, I do this: ssh-keygen -t dsa and generates both keys in folder ~.ssh/. I let my public key there and copy my private key on win machine, convert it using puttygenerate, open putty, new session but i have to put my password and username
<subkelvin> no one here knows a command line for build a package from source? i'm new to this ubuntu/debian stuff
<gyaresu> tehxed: You were getting an error 2 message right? Could you post it again please
<bigjohntoday> gyaresu: honestly as long as I can use something as for the OS and get this system up and running I wouldn't mind using 250g's for storage..... but if it does not work as well then i will be uterlly stumped!
<gemini9> hello
<rlevitin> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<StefanNuxoll> subkelvin, hi, I believe I can help you
<subkelvin> iulian_, ok.. you pasted your public key into the authorized_keys? i don't know much about putty using public keys :(
<gemini9> i just d/l ed opera v. 9.10 running Kubuntu
<gyaresu> iulian_: This is what I use to jog my memory: http://linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<tehxed> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic'
<tehxed> make: *** [compile]  Error 2
<tehxed> gyaresu,
<subkelvin> StefanNuxoll, :) i'm trying to build optimized packages.. i read about something like apt-build.. but can't find it
<gemini9> anyone have input, pls?
<jrib> !info apt-build | subkelvin
<gyaresu> tehxed: Yep?
<ubotu> subkelvin: apt-build: frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 188 kB
<tehxed> gyaresu, make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic'
<tehxed> make: *** [compile]  Error 2
<StefanNuxoll> subelvin they are thinking about apt-get, which lets you build source packages, why do you want optimized packages might I ask?
<subkelvin> duuhh.. need to install it first :D.. don't know why ubuntu don't have some basic utils like the "ftp" console client =\
<iulian_> subkelvin, yes, if authorized_keys is a directory in ~.ssh, where ssh-keygen generated my files
<christianp> hi all
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: You can only try then. Have you tried a LiveCD to see if it can boot up and access the drive? Might help figure out what's missing.
<subkelvin> StefanNuxoll, just curious about the speed using gcc optimization flags
<gemini9> i did install it, subkelvin
<vrkhans> can any one help me in partitioning my hard drive
<subkelvin> iulian_, authorized_keys is a file.. not a directory
<vrkhans> for linux
<christianp> is there a graphical ssh/ftp client permitting to transfer files from a remote server to another?
<jrib> !ftp | christianp
<iulian_> :(
<ubotu> christianp: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<vrkhans> what kind of partition i need to install linux
<gyaresu> vrkhans: You can just let Ubuntu automatically do it. Do you need something specific?
<iulian_> subkelvin, gyaresu, I get it now
<vrkhans> ya i have a dual boot system
<betatux> christel, you can use nautilus to connect to a ssh server and download/upload/edit files etc
<StefanNuxoll> subkelvin, for everyday use on most PC's optimized packages are not important...if you really want an optimized system, Ubuntu is not for you, and you should give Gentoo a shot
<subkelvin> gemini9, sorry?
<StoneNote> christel, sudo apt-get install putty
<iulian_> subkelvin, gyaresu, I'll try to put it in autorized_keys
<betatux> christianp,  you can use nautilus to connect to a ssh server and download/upload/edit files etc
<Puschman> mubutu
<vrkhans> and i keep 20 gb for linux
<bigjohntoday> gyaresu: well it still didn't load now i am attempting to go into recovery mode
<gyaresu> vrkhans: (preface your statement with the person nick that you are talking too)
<vrkhans> ok
<bigjohntoday> gyaresu: I get a kernal panic, what do you think may be causing this?
<christianp> betatux: i have to transer files from a server to another server without passing through local machine
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: LiveCD? I'd give it a try.
<subkelvin> StefanNuxoll, i know it, but i can build the packages and install it on ubuntu, right?
<gyaresu> bigjohntoday: It can't find the primary drive I reckon...
<starly> bigjohntoday: vanilla kernel?
<vrkhans> gyaresu, I keep 20gb for linux
<betatux> christianp, i see
<bigjohntoday> starly: yes generic kernel
<gemini9> i DID install Opera, subkelvin, at least the from the front page of site... do i need term mode?
<mini_g> q: if i update the kernel, but nothing else, should edgy still work?
<tehxed> gyaresu,  "/home/usman/alsa-driver/acore/../alsa-kernel/core/rtctimer.c:133: warning: implicit declaration of function is_power_of_2"
<vrkhans> is that enough
<gyaresu> For some reason the installer finds everything and then the installed kernel is missing something...
<bigjohntoday> gyarseu: isn't the ubuntu desktop basically the liveCD?
<vrkhans> gyaresu i didnt get you
<StefanNuxoll> subkelvin: You can only build source deb packages, if you wish to do so, make sure you have the development libraries that the packages require and install them through "apt-get source"
<gyaresu> tehxed: Could you pastebin the last chunk of messages that it's failing on please?
<gyaresu> vrkhans: Now I'm speaking to you :)
<subkelvin> gemini9, you didn't NEED term mode.. or console..
<vrkhans> gyaresu now how much space should i reserve for the boot swap and root
<StefanNuxoll> subkelvin: also make sure to use the -b flag when doing so, then apt will build it after it downloads, which it won't otherwise
<geeksauce> when accessing my SMB shared folders on my ubuntu box from my windows machines, it asks for a username and password.  any way to disable this?  my xbox can read the share just fine with no auth
<gyaresu> vrkhans: I reckon you should get the gparted livecd to make yourself a 20GB chunk. That way ubuntu should just leave it alone for you. Let me find the link.
<subkelvin> StefanNuxoll, ok.. will give it a try.. thanks for the helf
<subkelvin> ops.. help
<starly> with apt-get source i would be able to downgrade xorg with apt, i suppose?
<Vlet> my installation keeps stalling at 48%.. if the cd was corrupt, it wouldn't just stall would it?
<gyaresu> vrkhans: You can do all that stuff manually if you want but it's easier to let the installer take care of it.
<gyaresu> vrkhans: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Phlosten> Vlet: why not?
<StefanNuxoll> subkelbin: No problem, that's why I am here.  Feel free to ask if you need more help.
<SpudDogg> Is there a way to set up Ubuntu so that I do NOT have to enter my password all the time?  For example, every time I open Synaptic, Network settings, or when I run 'sudo <command>'?
<_eMaX_> all: if in e.g. feisty I have one program that doesn't work reliably (evolution) how would I go back to the previous version of that same program, as of edgy?
<Vlet> Phlosten: well, I dunoh.. nevermind :)
<starly> SpudDogg: you could login as root, but it's very unsecure
<Vlet> Phlosten: I would assume the installer would recieve an error from the cdrom
<Phlosten> Vlet: have you tested the cd with the option in the menu when you start the cd?
<geeksauce> i can enter my ubuntu username and pass and it will work, but the idea is for my roommates to have access to my shared folder with no password or username
<Vlet> doing so now
<gemini9> i was on Opera home page, and d/led the browser
<madd_matt> SpudDogg, I'd recommend just typing your password in.  Although it is a bit more annoying in gnome than kde....
<vrkhans> gyaresu what kind of file system i should use
<subkelvin> SpudDogg, sudo has an option to let a user run programs as root without password, don't if it works on ubuntu.. but maybe worth a try
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369664
<gemini9> i restarted my pc, and Opera is Not in my browser menu..did i miss something?
<gyaresu> vrkhans: ext3
<vrkhans> which one is better
<starly> SpudDogg: if you do all the things by command-line-interface you could set your "timeout-time" for sudo to a really big time and then you have to type your password only once per terminal
<vrkhans> what about that ReiserFS
<starly> SpudDogg: to achieve this, you have to read "man sudoers"
<geeksauce> anyone?
<vrkhans> someone is saying use that
<SpudDogg> starly, madd_matt, subkelvin: ok, thanks for the info
<Xzenome> geeksauce, from your computer or over a network?
<gyaresu> gemini9: Use the ubuntu repos: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<Vilhelms> For some reason nm-applet won't connect to my home wireless network but it does to my work network.
<tehxed> gyaresu, any ideas?
<vrkhans> gyaresu what you think about the ReiserFS
<gyaresu> vrkhans: Remember to preface. It's very noisy in here. Just use ext3. Trust me.
<vrkhans> ok
<gyaresu> tehxed: Sorry. Just a second.
<vrkhans> i have gparted on this live cd
<geeksauce> over the LAN in my house
<vrkhans> gyaresu i have that gparted on this live cd
<vrkhans> can i use that
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369664; incasw you need it again
<geeksauce> Xzenome, over the lan in my house (sorry forgot nick prefix)
<gyaresu> vrkhans: yep. you can.
<Xzenome> geeksauce, this is a crap solution but you could just serve it by http and then they can access it in their browser.
<gyaresu> vrkhans: remember to reboot after changing/creating partitions with a livecd
<gyaresu> Xzenome: geeksauce: sounds like you just want a samba share for user 'guest' with no passwd.
<pilgrim> How do I change the file associations with programs?
<geeksauce> Xzenome, yeah that is what i want
<mini_g> if i update the kernel, but nothing else, should edgy still work?  i am wanting to get the nvidia drivers working on a no internet computer, so i thought that i might as well get the latest kernel along with its source.
<pilgrim> Because I have firefox that's trying to open XML help documents.
<vrkhans> gyaresu it gives me an error , saying root privileges are required for runnig gparted
<Xzenome> So, install apache2 via apt-get and then put your documents in /var/www
<vermoos> if i'm paranoid about my (illegal) multimedia packages, how can i monitor stuff that's going on on my system?
<gyaresu> tehxed: So you've got the fujitsu t64210 as well?
<vrkhans> gyaresu what should i do
<gyaresu> vrkhans: 'sudo gparted'
<Xzenome> geeksauce: So, install apache2 via apt-get and then put your documents in /var/www
<Vilhelms> For some reason nm-applet won't connect to my home wireless network but it does to my work network. Does anyone have any clue why this would happen?
<vrkhans> gyaresy i didnt get you
<idefix> how can you tell if you have a 32- or a 64-bit environment?
<vrkhans> gyaresy what should i do
<tehxed> gyaresu, no.. Gateway MX7118
<subkelvin> idefix, uname -a
<tehxed> gyaresu, we're talking about laptops, right?
<gyaresu> tehxed: Same soundcard though?
<tehxed> err no
<tehxed> i don't think so
<Prestwick> Hey guys, any recommendations for a decent Video Editing program for Linux?
<jrib> Prestwick: kino, pitivi
<gyaresu> tehxed: didn't you post this as what you were doing?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305712
<Prestwick> Cgeers Jrib
<Prestwick> Cheers even
<tehxed> gyaresu, yes I did
<yomm>  Prestwick : cinelerra
<tehxed> gyaresu, following a suggestion from xanatus
<geeksauce> Xzenome, why do i need to install webserver software for that?  i mean why can my xbox read the share just fine with no auth?
<gyaresu> tehxed: so why are you following this guide?
<tehxed> gyaresu, following a suggestion from xanatus
<Prestwick> Cheers Yomm
<|PrinCo|> hi
<LOLZebra> no
<Xzenome> geeksauce, what are you sharing it with?
<tehxed> gyaresu, I have a Gateway MX7118 Laptop, with Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed. The problem is that the sound is in and out. If I restart it goes out. If I restart again, it comes back... only sometimes.
<gyaresu> tehxed: let's start at the begining... What exactly is the problem/ are you trying to achieve.
<geeksauce> SMB
<geeksauce> Xzenome, smb
<tehxed> gyaresu, I have a Gateway MX7118 Laptop, with Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed. The problem is that the sound is in and out. If I restart it goes out. If I restart again, it comes back... only sometimes.
<vrkhans> gyaresu: what i should do
<gyaresu> Sound stops? Sound stops and starts only after reboots or whilst you are using it?
<tehxed> gyaresu, after reboots
<vrkhans> gyaresu: what you said about to do with gparted
<gyaresu> vrkhans: about what?
<Xzenome> geeksauce, sorry I've never used the smb protocol
<tehxed> gyaresu, I don't know what gparted is
<gyaresu> vrkhans: didn't you just want a 20GB partition separate to the rest of the drive?
<vrkhans> gyaresu
<subkelvin> geeksauce, there's an option on the smb.conf file to set if guest is ok or not ok in a share.. maybe that?
<vrkhans> gyaresu: i tried to run it
<mini_g> q answered.
<iulian_> subkelvin, gyaresu, it worked with keys generated on linux machine
<vrkhans> gyaresu:from the command prompt
<gyaresu> tehxed: It's cool I'm talking to two people. Can you please post your 'lspci' via pastebin?
<vrkhans> gyaresu: but erro root privilages need
<iulian_> and private key converted with puttygenerate
<tehxed> gyaresu, I noticed. Thanks for your help
<gyaresu> vrkhans: What livecd are you using? Do you have the desktop?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, i'll check but i don't think so because my xbox reads it and doesn't even prompt for auth
<vrkhans> gyaresu: i am using the live xbuntu cd
<subkelvin> iulian_, so.. it worked? :)
<vrkhans> desktop
<lisapc> when I run a xbuntu livecd, it run and loaded. but when I chos INSTALL, it stops at 86%. But when I install it on anothe computer, it installs fine.  Does this mean my notebook cannot install or support Ubuntu?
<Josh120> Hello
<martin-> I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu into live-mode, after the loading bar reaches the end I just end up with a blank black screen. I'm using a Radeon 9800XT by the way.
<idefix> subkelvin? Linux vincent 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Tue Dec 12 15:56:39 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<idefix>  ? what do I have 32- or 64-bit?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, so your xbox can read the files on the share, but your friends with xp dont?
<gyaresu> vrkhans: so did you try 'sudo gparted'?
<iulian_> subkelvin, yes :) finally
<subkelvin> idefix, i686 it's a 32bit :D
<SpAwN> lisapc, use the install dvd/cd's the live ones suck...they compleatly messed up my partion table and messed everything up
<iulian_> subkelvin thanks for help
<subkelvin> iulian_, nice :D
<idefix> thx
<geeksauce> subkelvin, correct
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369677
<tehxed> gyaresu, that's the lspci
<gyaresu> tehxed: cheers.
<Aggrav8d> hello! :)
<subkelvin> geeksauce, well... maybe that part on the xbox wasn't write by MS :D
<SpAwN> lisapc, or at least use the "text" based installer on the live dvd
<vrkhans> let me
<gyaresu> tehxed: desktop machine?
<firefly2442> My time is correct in the commandline but incorrect in Gnome, is there a way to change it?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, it wasn't... my xbox is hard modded
<subkelvin> geeksauce, have you tried the guest option on the smb.conf?
<gemini9> am at that dapper site, gyra
<tehxed> gyaresu, laptop. A Gateway MX7118.
<Aggrav8d> i've been trying to google something without success, i hope one of you can help me.  I'm looking for info on how to manage domains more quickly and easily.  ideally I'd be able to manage them through another web page.  anyone know of a page talking about how to do this?
<lisapc> SpAwN so i should download and install the proper kbuntu cd?
<vrkhans> gyaresu:
<vrkhans> gyaresu: now its running
<gyaresu> tehxed: shitty little ac'97 sound chip...
<firefly2442> ugh, nevermind, UTC time
<gyaresu> vrkhans: cool.
<SpAwN> lisapc, yes if it is kde(kubuntu) you want to use. or use the text based installer.....that worked for me
<tehxed> gyaresu, I think so. Just need it to function.. that's all
<vrkhans> gyaresu: i wnat to make a dual boot system , should i first install windows first
<lisapc> SpAwN the text based installer?
<vrkhans> gyaresu: and then install linux
<subkelvin> Aggrav8d, have you looked for "webmin".. maybe there's something better these days..
<vrkhans> or it doesnt matter
<geeksauce> subkelvin, i will look, but what about using NFS to share instead?
<lisapc> SpAwN where can I download the 6.10 kbuntu and ubuntu?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, i don't know if windows can access NFS shares by default.. on the 2000/ME it need a driver for it =\
<SpAwN> lisapc, yea put in the dvd.reboot.when it starts the dvd...it should ask do you wan to.......and hopefully there should be a option with somthing about text
<lisapc> SpAwN so just because the xbuntu livecd didnt install, doesnt mean my notebook cant install ubuntu?
<tehxed> gyaresu, brb
<gyaresu> vrkhans: If you install XP first then the ubuntu install disk will find it automatically and you probably don't need to mess around with partitioning yourself. (Kind of like I recommended :)
<gyaresu> tehxed: np
<SpAwN> lisapc, no no......if you want xubuntu dl the xubuntu cd.
<SpAwN> lisapc, the live dvd/cd will start?..and just not install?...or
<geeksauce> subkelvin, that's fine.... if they want my files they can DL a driver :)
<lufis> Feisty's bug reporter tool actually expects you to sign up for a launchpad account. How is that at all user-friendly? On Windows XP crashes and errors are sent right to Microsoft automatically. No signing up for anything required.
<lisapc> SpAwN the xbuntu livecd starts and works fine.  but when I chose INSTALL, then it stops at 86%
<subkelvin> geeksauce, that sounds fair to me :D.. and i think NFS is faster than SMB
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. Trying to format device as ext3 using mkfs.ext3. kepp getting this error "/dev/hdb is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!". Any thoughts?
<SpAwN> lisapc, yea then *ubuntu WILL work.
<tehxed> gyaresu, back
<geeksauce> subkelvin, fastest way to set that up?
<martin-> anyone have a clue regarding the blank black screen occuring after the splash screen?
<lisapc> SpAwN so where cna I download 6.10 full ubuntu install CD?
<Jowi> gizmo_the_great1, it might be mounted. "mount" should show you if that's the case.
<SpAwN> lisapc, just see if there is a text based installer on the dvd/cd if not dl the install version..the live one isnt too good at installing
<SpAwN> lisapc, try gogole
<gizmo_the_great1> Jowi: already checked. it isnt
<subkelvin> geeksauce, no, faster in file transfers.. well.. setup in NFS is easy too.. only edit the /etc/exports file
<SpAwN> lisapc, i dont have alink on hand
<lisapc> SpAwN why would the xbuntu liveCD install fine on other systems, but not mine?
<firefly2442> lisapc, try the alternative CD
<Jowi> gizmo_the_great1, "sudo fdisk -l" to see if /dev/sdb is the actual partition.
<lisapc> SpAwN whats gogole?
<SamePaul> someone knows about HOTPLUG?
<SpAwN> lisapc, luck of the draw...diff hardware
<Jowi> gizmo_the_great1, hdb i meant
<SpAwN> lisapc, lol google.com
<lisapc> SpAwN ;)
<gyaresu> tehxed: when you 'don't have sound', can you alsamixer?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, i meant what is the quickest way to install NFS and get it set up
<tehxed> I can still see it
<tehxed> THe sound icon to the top right
<SpAwN> lisapc, so yea...i had the same issue so dont get discouraged :-)
<StoneNote> lisapc, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<tehxed> I can even play something in VLC Player ..an mp3 or something, but no sound comes out.
<rga> which line I place in grub so that it initiates windows ?
<crimsun> tehxed: pastebin your ``amixer'' output
<gyaresu> tehxed: (preface nick) Can you open up alsamixer. I reckon the problem you have is levels...
<lufis> rga: did it not do it automatically?
<roho> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rga> lufis my ubuntu is 6.06
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369688
<tehxed> What do you mean open up alsamixer?
<lufis> rga: if you installed ubuntu after windows, it should do it for you
<tehxed> oh ok
<tehxed> gyaresu, they're all full volume
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b transgress!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<crimsun> tehxed: try: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<Vilhelms> For some reason my window borders are all gone, I can't Alt+tab and none of the windows show up on the task bar :( Could someone please help me?
<lufis> Vilhelms: run "metacity"
<rkyraccoon55> how do you change your screen resolution in ubuntu?
<tehxed> crimsun, You sir.. ..holy crap
<gyaresu> Hey crimsun. tehxed; post the output of amixer to pastebin like crimsun asked... or try the above command first :)
<Vilhelms> lufis: Thanks! That fixed it. Why wouldn't it load on boot?
<lufis> Vilhelms: dunno... have you changed anything in the sessions window?
<tehxed> crimsun, I remember you.. from ..over 8 or 9 months ago
<gyaresu> tehxed: Lot's easier than debugging compile errors eh? :)
<tehxed> gyaresu, oh yes
<gyaresu> tehxed: He lives here.
<tehxed> gyaresu, it's working fine
<colbert> Hello, how do I access my Windows XP partition and Vista drive in Ubuntu ???
<Vilhelms> lufis: I disabled beryl manager, but I could've disabled something else by mistake. Thanks! I will check :)
<tehxed> crimsun, helped me a whooollee long time ago when I was installing it on a different laptop
<lufis> Vilhelms: i did the same once... pretty irritating not being able to move windows :P
* gyaresu dances to the sound from tehxed's speakers.
<Vilhelms> lufis: Yeah haha it is
<geeksauce> subkelvin, still with me?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, yes.. sorry.. :D only a little away
<gyaresu> colbert: ntfs-3g is good for the xp drive. Vista... Don't know what filesystem it uses.
<subkelvin> geeksauce, so you got the nfs running?
<rkyraccoon55> how do you change your screen resolution?
<gyaresu> !resolution
* tehxed rocks out with gyaresu and crimsun 
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<a5benwillis> Vilhelms: Make sure you have AddARGBGLXVisuals True in the device section of your xorg.conf
<Slart> rkyraccoon55: in System, Preferences, Screen resoultion I think
<Vilhelms> lufis: Could it be the "nautilus --no-desktop"? I don't know if thats correct but that is on my sessions
<geeksauce> subkelvin, nah that's what i need help with :)
<rkyraccoon55> slart: yea i just saw that and now feel pretty stupid
<lufis> Vilhelms: could be, but i wouldn't change it. just make sure metacity is there
<Slart> rkyraccoon55: hehe.. no worries..we all do that at one time or another
<Vilhelms> lufis: Alright
<steal> hi all
<lufis> Vilhelms: nautilus is the file manager but also manages the desktop, so that's not pertinent to your situation
<kILLusion> hi
<morgan> what happened to automatix....???....
<tehxed> gyaresu, So how do I undo all of these steps I did with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305712?
<lufis> Vilhelms: metacity manages windows
<subkelvin> geeksauce, well.. you need to install it on the ubuntu and edit the /etc/exports line.. i don't know much ubuntu.. so maybe i'm not the best person to help you
<Vilhelms> a5benwillis: That option is not even in my device section, should I add it?
<kILLusion> after installing ubuntu 6.10 i cant boot, recovery mode doesnt work, too
<Slart> morgan: what do you mean? it's gone?
<a5benwillis> Vilhelms: Do you get windows that open and wont move? You have to click alt to move them?
<kILLusion> it hangs after usb detection
<a5benwillis> yes
<Aggrav8d> subkelvin - thanks for the suggestion re: webmin
<Vilhelms> a5benwillis: Nooo... just metacity wasn't open... it works fine when I open metacity :)
<kILLusion> but booting the cd and running the setup worked
<steal> i can't play music with new users
<gyaresu> tehxed: You never got to 'sudo make install' did you?
<tehxed> gyaresu, no, i didn't
<tehxed> gyaresu, got that error we were trouble..mainly you were troubleshooting
<a5benwillis> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<geeksauce> subkelvin, ok thanks, i'm sure someone can help me in here
<a5benwillis> do you have nvidia vid card?
<gyaresu> tehxed: Good then all you did was try to make the binaries in those directories. Nothing got installed in the system. So you can just delete those dirs.
<morgan> what happened to automatix....???....
<hflappy> hmm...are the repo's down?
<geeksauce> can anyone help me set up NFS file sharing?
<Vilhelms> a5benwillis: ATI
<tehxed> gyaresu, Wicked!
<tehxed> gyaresu, thanks
<gyaresu> tehxed: yes.
<gyaresu> tehxed: no problem.
<tehxed> crimsun, Thanks.. again man
<subkelvin> geeksauce, the packages is nfs-user-server and the exports syntax is very simple
<a5benwillis> Vilhelms: Ah, that could be different then.....
<tehxed> crimsun, if you have some time, I need help with setting up wireless
<tehxed> crimsun, probably something simple again
<Vilhelms> a5benwillis: Heh :) Yeah, it seems to be workign fine now though
<gyaresu> tehxed: *cough*
<tehxed> gyaresu, , ...have any idea how I can get the BCM4318 Airforce card to work with Ubuntu Edgy?
<kILLusion> why can't i boot ubuntu 6.10 on my athlon xp 2600+? it hangs at usb detection :/
<Slart> morgan: what do you mean "happened"? what about automatix doesn't meet your expectations?
<christianp> betatux: can i use wget to download files via ftp?
<gyaresu> tehxed: Open a command prompt. type 'iwconfig'.
<betatux> christianp, yep wget can do that
<Xzenome> geeksauce, I found the guide very useful http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<christianp> how can i say to wget the port i have to connect to?
<gyaresu> tehxed: you got any 'wireless extensions' ?
<christianp> and then the path?
<subkelvin> christel, ftp://user:password@host:port/path
<geeksauce> subkelvin, if i set it to allow by ip address and enter my default gateway as an allowed ip, will it allow all devices on my network?
<tehxed> gyaresu, What do you mean by that?
<betatux> christianp, and there's a GUI for wget called gwget
<christianp> betatux: it's not possible, i'm on the server via ssh ;)
<SamePaul> how to install HOTPLUG?
<gyaresu> tehxed: You know the command prompt? A 'terminal'?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, no.. your need to tell it to allow to your network and a netmask.. something like 255.255.255.0 as netmask will do for you i think..
<betatux> christianp, like subkelvin says above
<tehxed> gyaresu, terminal, yes.
<gyaresu> tehxed: Are you on gnome or kde?
<christianp> ah,ok , i see
<SamePaul> i try make isntall but it fails!
<tehxed> gyaresu, was that sarcam?
<tehxed> gyaresu, gnome i believe
<christianp> thanks friends :)
<gyaresu> tehxed: no. serious.
<tehxed> gyaresu, yeah, it says gnome in the start!
<patrick_> I just finished installing ubuntu for the first time !!!!!! bye bye to xp
<SamePaul> i just hate it...
<geeksauce> subkelvin, yes that is my subnet mask, but how do i tell it to allow my network?
<lufis> patrick_: woot :)
<patrick_> i need some help.. everything seems to work out of the box but my wireless is kinda slow
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<gyaresu> tehxed: if you type the command 'iwconfig' it's like ifconfig for wireless devices. Should show ath0 or wlan0 or something...
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<Raider1> How sad
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-xtnzov1596:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-ubevph7485:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-qtsyoa8229:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-pmnwgs9886:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
-rfnsyh9952:#ubuntu- UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<r0bby> !!!!!
<Bikarbonat> oh great.... the trolls are out
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<rfnsyh9952> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<patrick_> thank you
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<starly> a bot
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<xtnzov1596> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<jrib> !ops
<ubevph7485> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<qtsyoa8229> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<pmnwgs9886> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<morgan> does anyone know what happened to automatix....???....
<kILLusion> wow
<jaek> he thinks he is so smart
<tehxed> ...holy crap
<subkelvin> geeksauce, put something like this: "/path/to/files -network=192.168.0 -mask=255.255.255.0 -ro" that works on my openbsd :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<Bikarbonat> lovely, Return of the Script Kiddie, Part 2
<blaze> lol
<Xzenome> Is there an Ubuntu social channel on IRC?
<gyaresu> tehxed: if you type the command 'iwconfig' it's like ifconfig for wireless devices. Should show ath0 or wlan0 or something...
<Slart> morgan: why don't you tell what your wondering about.. is it gone? not working?
<jrib> Xzenome: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gyaresu> Xzenome: #offtopic
<Xzenome> thankyou
<TwoPints> i've installed swat with apt-get on samba, but when i point my browser to localhost:901 i get a connection error
<TwoPints>  what have i missed?
<gyaresu> Xzenome: sorry. yes, what he said.
<r0bby> TwoPints: we just got flooded :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-R+r]  by nalioth
<blaze> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<tesuki> the mass spam of the words "UBUNTU SUCKS ASS" how do I get info how to create such a thing?
<SamePaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lufis> tesuki: do you really think we'll tell you?
<TwoPints> robby: yes i see are we in moderated more or something?
<tehxed> gyaresu, , get that?
<blaze> !tor
<morgan> does anyone know what happened to automatix....???....
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<jrib> morgan: have you tried #automatix?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, sorry.. on ubuntu i think is "/path  192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(ro)" the docs don't help much with ip adresses..
<gyaresu> tehxed: Hey what?
<Slart> !automatix > morgan
<kILLusion> can any1 tell me why ubuntu 6.10 crashes after install on boot?
<r0bby> what's the point behind trolling?
<blaze> morgan,  try automatix2
<blaze> lol
<r0bby> are you THAT pathetic that you have troll?
<morgan> the site apears to be gone....
<blaze> wait
<tesuki> lufis: I see no reason why you shouldn't?
<sbtaco> anyone know of some good firmware for bcm4318 wireless card?
<SamePaul> !wlan > SamePaul
<blaze> Ill find the site for you this will take a minute tho
<lufis> tesuki: you don't see a reason why people in an irc chat wouldn't tell you how to flood an irc room?
<morgan> try it....
<SamePaul> !wireless > SamePaul
<morgan> it's been down all day....
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369709
<tesuki> lufis: just wanna know what it is called. why should I use it it's annoying right?
<TwoPints> (second time sry) i've installed swat with apt-get on samba, but when i point my browser to localhost:901 i get a connection error
<TwoPints>   what have i missed?
<morgan> wondered if the mpaa got them or one of those nazi orgs....
<geeksauce> subkelvin, i am using the GUI to configure allowed networks.  my router address/default gateway is 192.168.1.1; i'm assuming that's what i put in the network field?
<elkbuntu> r0bby, what is the point of harping on about trolling and hence giving the trolls the attention they desire?
<gyaresu> tehxed: man you got wireless rocking.
* starly would like to know how to create such a bot too... but she'll get to know only through lots of reading and doesn't want this now
<tehxed> gyaresu, but.. i can't connect to it!
<gyaresu> tehxed: Everythings working for you today :)
<tehxed> gyaresu, no dude! =(
<tesuki> lufis: nope
<tehxed> gyaresu, it's not connected.
<subkelvin> geeksauce, put 192.168.1.0 and netmask 255.255.255.0.. i don't know the gui for nfs :(
<SamePaul> HOW TO INSTALL HOTPLUG? Anybody knows?
<tehxed> gyaresu, "Access Point: Invalid"
<transgress> SamePaul: hotplug is outdated.  it's udev now
<gyaresu> What you need is a wireless manager... Wait a second, let me ask.
<kILLusion> can any1 tell my why ubuntu 6.10 crashes on my athlon xp 2600+ directly after install on boot?
<patrick_> where do you get a wireless manager?
<gyaresu> Hey everyone. What's the Gnome equivalent to knetworkmanager?
<SamePaul> transgress: thanks. Can I use it for wireless too?
<blaze> morgan, did it work?
<PriceChild> tesuki, You don't want to know how
<subkelvin> kILLusion, it depends where it crashs
<lufis> kILLusion: can you give us some more details? anything strange happen? non-standard hardware, maybe?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, why 192.168.1.0?  that is a non-existent ip on my network
<morgan> no....go to the site....it's gone.....
<transgress> SamePaul: i fail to see why not.  if your card is supported.  what do you mean?
<kILLusion> i tried recovery mode but it also hung
* transgress is on painkillers and is currently 60% here
<kILLusion> it crashes when the loading bar (the orange one) shows up
<gyaresu> Anyone? Easy to use Wireless GUI for teh noob under Gnome?
<geeksauce> transgress, what painkillers?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, when you use netmask you must zero the bits where the netmask are open.. so 255.255.255.0 open the last byte.. you must zero the ip so the netmask will do it.. it's different when you configure your NIC
<transgress> kILLusion: you could try booting into a livecd, and viewing the logs
<lufis> kILLusion: ok... try this: at boot, press esc to enter the grub menu. when it comes up, select the longest line and press "e", remove the words "splash" and press "b"
<tesuki> PriceChild: is it so har d to give me a name
<SamePaul> transgress: I installed driver for Intel 2200BG (iwp2200) but it does not load firmware, since it requires hotplug service
<transgress> geeksauce: I forget.  i hurt my back at work today and had to go to the hospital
<subkelvin> geeksauce, short answer: when you put this on a server/daemon process you zero the ip :D
<kILLusion> ok
<PriceChild> tesuki, I was referring to how to spam like the above when you asked how
<lufis> kILLusion: that will boot up without the progress bar
<geeksauce> transgress, good stuff apparently, haha
<blaze> morgan, i can't believe you haven't tried apt-get
<blaze> that should be the first thing you try
<PriceChild> tesuki, I was referring to how to spam like the above when you asked how
<PriceChild> whoops
<tehxed> gyaresu, ...?
<blaze> apt-get install automatix2
<PriceChild> didn't mean to re-send sorry
<tehxed> gyaresu, how do i show to you that wireless is not connected via the terminal or any other way?
<blaze> you don't need the site to be up for apt-get. That's the beauty of it.
<geeksauce> subkelvin, ok i'll try that... do you know where i can get the driver for xp?
<tesuki> PriceChild: too spam as above has no reason no.
<gyaresu> tehxed: no-ones talking. So I reckon you should install 'network-manager'.
<tehxed> gyaresu, ...I think I've tried this.
<subkelvin> geeksauce, don't know.. maybe it's on the xp installation.. i'm almost sure xp have this driver on it's install disk.. but isn't installed by default
<morgan> it still sucks the site is gone....that guy did good work....
<tehxed> I..hold on
<dejx> helo
<SamePaul> transgress: Or maybe it is not the problem... But I'm close to smash this NB! I'm f***g 4 hours with wireless and can't get it working!
<dejx> what's the command to choose what env will load when you type startx (gnome or kde or xfce or fluxbox,...)
<gyaresu> tehxed: It's cool. I'm trying to find a simple GUI solution for you. What encryption do you use on the access point?
<dejx> xwmconfig or something
<blaze> exactly
<dejx> ?
<tesuki> PriceChild: so i want too know how to do it. which would let me gain access to that do it my self. and useless knowledge is always funny
<gemini9> am struggling with Opera browser...
<subkelvin> dejx, it's the ~/.xinitrc file
<dejx> subkelvin,  i dont have such file
<gemini9> in term mode...got to install--help... listed file names..
<tehxed> gyaresu, no encryption. mac address filter.
<tehxed> gyaresu, I think that's the right response. It's got no security
<transgress> SamePaul: eh i'm trying to find some info
<transgress> hold up
<gemini9> i'm a former windoze user, trying to win this thing
<dejx> brb
<patrick_> why is my wireless so slow?
<dejx> killing x
<tehxed> gyaresu, ..and I've enabled the mac address for the wireless card
<subkelvin> well.. if you do "echo "fluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc" and type "xinit" it will open X with fluxbox
<QuanChi2> hey
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://download.yousendit.com/5056D29A250E8356
<QuanChi2> hey
<QuanChi2> i need help
<patrick_> ask your question
<QuanChi2> i'm trying to make a dual boot
<arrenlex> !ask | QuanChi2
<ubotu> QuanChi2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SamePaul> transgress: alright. Send me private message if you fund something
<davidwinter> I can't boot from a CD or Floppy. I can't change the boot order either in BIOS--don't know the password. Is it possible to remove Windows somehow so that the hdd doesn't boot and then moves onto the CDrom drive which will allow me to install Ubuntu?
<patrick_> someone help me? my wireless is slow
<davidwinter> the boot order is 1) Floppy, 2) HDD, 3) CD-ROM
<QuanChi2> for a partition and the lowest memory i can give the partition is 57.2GB
<lufis> davidwinter: maybe remove the pwd jumper on your mobo?
<QuanChi2> i don't want to give it that much.. i wan't to give it 30 gigs..
<transgress> patrick_: need more info than that buddy... like information about your wireless would be good
<lufis> davidwinter: if it has one, that is
<blaze> QuanChi2, you can resize your partitions
<QuanChi2> how?
<blaze> durring the install phase
<gyaresu> tehxed: yeah. right. Just saw you picture.
<davidwinter> lufis: it's an old Dell laptop, and I don't really want to go lurking around inside
<transgress> davidwinter: if it goes to floppy first why can't you boot from floppy?
<Jejem> hi guys, someone can help me with a edgy > feisty upgrade trouble ?
<davidwinter> transgress: no floppy drive
<blaze> Jejem whats wrong?
<lufis> davidwinter: oh, nevermind then
<transgress> davidwinter: ah heh.
<davidwinter> it has Windows ME currently installed on it :(
<transgress> Jejem: try ubuntu+1
<davidwinter> and I just want to get Ubuntu up and running
<gyaresu> tehxed: can you post the output of 'iwlist eth0 scan'
<QuanChi2> blaze
<QuanChi2> HOW
<lufis> davidwinter: just wipe windows i guess, it will default to the cdrom hopefully
<transgress> davidwinter: you don't want windows at all?
<blaze> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<davidwinter> transgress: nope
<Jejem> thx transgress
<davidwinter> just Ubuntu
<patrick_> transgress - dell laptop d610-- just installed linux.. i didnt install any drivers cause i dont know how.. though wireless is working out of the box just really slow
<blaze> !partition QuanChi2
<blaze> aww
<patrick_> mobile 915 mb wireless card
<blaze> !tell QuanChi2 partition
<gemini9> i put Kubuntu on this, removed windoze completely
<blaze> never works
<patrick_> 915gm*
<blaze> ;(
<gemini9> 1.0 GB Ram, 250 HD :)
<QuanChi2> blaze, look, i just want to make the partition with 20gb
<tehxed> gyaresu, eth0      No scan results
<QuanChi2> before installing ubuntu...
<rkyraccoon55> i have kind of a complicated question
<gyaresu> tehxed: So you must have set the essid "virus" manually?
<tehxed> I believe so
<rkyraccoon55> anyone got time? im sure its an easy answer
<tehxed> Should I remove it?
<morgan> is there an alternative to automatix....???....
<QuanChi2> blaze
<QuanChi2> you there?
<blaze> QuanChi2, What?
<Slart> morgan: there's easy-ubuntu
<gyaresu> tehxed: There is no viewably wireless networks. That's the problem.
<linux_alien> hi, can anyone point me in the right direction please? i'm trying to install the ati drivers and have to re-compile the kernel but when i run make it says - No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.
<transgress> davidwinter: try this page http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/2005/01/09/ubuntu-netinstall-without-cdrom/
<QuanChi2> all i want to do is make a partiton of 20gb before i install ubuntu
<blaze> QuanChi2,  Okay, what operating system are you using now
<morgan> ty....
<gemini9> why only 20GB?
<QuanChi2> Windows
<tehxed> gyaresu,  Alright, the SSID .. IS broadcasting.. the channel is set to auto.
<QuanChi2> I'm on a ubuntu live cd right now
<gyaresu> QuanChi2: you can just use gparted from a livecd
<rkyraccoon55> how do you use files from a different hd?
<transgress> patrick_: why type of wifi card is it?  and what version of ubuntu
<QuanChi2> i don't want to mess up my Windows partition
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: are they windows files?
<Slart> rkyraccoon55: other hard drives are either in the /mnt/ dir or in the /media/ dir
<patrick_> checking transgress.. thanks for the help!
<blaze> It wolnt
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: its music
<QuanChi2> ok
<themachine> how can I play sounds from multiple programs at once?
<gyaresu> QuanChi2: Ubuntu should find it and add it to the boot loader automatically.
<QuanChi2> how do i find gparted, then
<blaze> you have to resize your windows partition if you want another one
<gemini9> yikes, sharing it with windoze
<tehxed> gyaresu, you have aim or anything? this is sort of getting really tiring
<rkyraccoon55> slart: thanks again
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: yeah, but the filesystem has to be readable regardless. what is the filesystem?
<QuanChi2> i've never done a partition before
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: yea, i usually use it with windows
<transgress> themachine: what type of soundcard?  it should be supported by dmix by now, but on some cards that use dmix java and a few others fsck the sound up
<stonarmusic> anyone help me with compiling a program, 'gtk-gnutella'
<geeksauce> subkelvin, nah i can't find a free client
<blaze> go to applications --> accessories --> terminal and then type "gparted"
<SamePaul> transgress: so you've got something?
<gyaresu> tehxed: Yeah but then you won't get the benefit of others being right whilst I'm being wrong ;)
<transgress> SamePaul: nope.  best i can see is it should be working, but i'm still looking.  is it a pcmcia card?
<SpamKids> I have installed a SSH Server, all right? So, when I do a port scan from my computer, the port 22 is open, all right! But, when I try a port scan from other computer of internet, the port 22 don't apear. =( Only my 80 of Apache. Why? I supose that must exist any config file that authorizat the extern access. Anybody knows what can I do?
<transgress> or usb?
<themachine> transgress, no soundcard, integrated audio
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: it doesnt have windows installed on it but i use it as an extra hd for my windows
<transgress> eh same difference, but what type
<eromero> hello everyone, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 on my desk but i already have a linux system there, so i want to select the partition where its going to be installed. How ever when i do that on the "Prepare mount points" screen i get an error that says "No root filesystem"
<transgress> themachine: ^
<SamePaul> transgress:  No. It is mini-PCI
<QuanChi2> omfg
<QuanChi2> i've never partitioned before, this is too advanced
<eromero> what em i doing wrong
<gyaresu> tehxed: So silly question. The wireless light is on the router and you are relatively close to the router with your laptop?
<tehxed> gyaresu, worse comes to shove? install xp again..
<roho> i have a laptop. how do i find out my video card for the beryl config file?
<transgress> QuanChi2: WWJDFAKB
<transgress> partitioning is teh easy.  just read a howot
<transgress> howto even
<tehxed> gyaresu, not a silly question. i'm about.. 5 feet. and I know you're thinking "is it a wireless router?".. yes, yes it is
<gyaresu> tehxed: nah. You've got the wireless device recognised. That's the hard bit.
<themachine> transgress, I'll try dmix, thanks
<linux_alien> :(
<QuanChi2> i right click the ntfs partition and click New?
<transgress> and then after you get your partitions setup, ubuntu installed... then build a kernel
<QuanChi2> is that how i do it?
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: it's more than likely ntfs. google for "ntfs ubuntu" to get a guide to install ntfs drivers. i've never done it myself so i dunno
<transgress> themachine: it should be running already
<subkelvin> geeksauce, there's a download from microsoft called "UNIX services for windows".. that may do it, and it's free.. but MS :(
<transgress> themachine: but what programs are not playing sounds at multiple times?
<SamePaul> transgress: I gues that problem is in HOTPLUG because in example syslogs I see more prints than I see on my ubuntu
<Xzenome> transgress, don't say teh it makes people hate you. :P
<SpamKids> QuanChi2: you are talking with me?
<QuanChi2> anyone
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: thanks
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: no prob. in fact, hold on, i'll find one for you
<gyaresu> tehxed: nah. I was thinking. Maybe you're not 'broadcasting' the essid or maybe the wireless part is turned of in the router. "Check that it's plugged in"
<transgress> Xzenome: but teh drugs won't let me stopxors
<tehxed> gyaresu, xanatus showed me how to get the mac address of the router to be recognized manually
<themachine> transgress, xmms can play, but a flash movie on a web page wont. same situation whenever playing a video and trying to play music at once
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: thanks again
<tehxed> gyaresu, the wireless..?
<tehxed> gyaresu,  ..it is
<themachine> only one at a time
<geeksauce> subkelvin, yeah i'm looking at that now... i think it might be for doing the opposite of what i'm going for though
<transgress> themachine: what type of integrated audio?
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: without this channel i'de have given up on ubuntu
<stonarmusic> It says I need the latest version of libxml2, and when apt-get it, it says that I have the latest version installed
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: me too :P
<themachine> transgress, intel
<QuanChi2> i'm just trying to make a damn dual boot
<subkelvin> see that url i PM to you..
<transgress> themachine: i still need the model... i810?  hd?
<linux_alien> help D-:
<gyaresu> tehxed: Ditch the mac filtering for now me thinks. Log into the router and just set it to defaults (as far as wireless is concerned). Just see if you can see it then. Then we can worry about encryption.
<SpamKids> People, exists some chanel to Ubuntu Filosofy?
<gyaresu> tehxed: make sure the router is 'broadcasting essid'
<themachine> transgress PIV
<tehxed> gyaresu, double checking
<gyaresu> tehxed: I'll go grind some beans... back soon.
<tehxed> gyaresu, the thing is... the router is roommate's.. =\
<nutterpc> tehxed:  hit it with a hammer
<gyaresu> tehxed: tell him that mac filtering is totally pointless. Under linux you can just see who's connected and then change your mac to theirs. Voila! Router hacked...
<stonarmusic> anyone help me with compiling gtk-gnutella? It says I need the latest version of libxml2, and when apt-get it, it says that I have the latest version installed
<Keyseir> I just put together a new computer, currently running off the livecd and it seems to be working great. I put in the HD I was running off of before, but I can't seem to boot off of it or see it as existing from the livecd. The computer is noticing the HD at startup.
<nutterpc> it'll work then
<tehxed> gyaresu, he's not home, so I'm going to try this without mac filter anyways..
<tehxed> then set it back
<subkelvin> stonarmusic, are you apt-getting the libxml dev version?
<transgress> themachine: that is the processor chip.  /sbin/lspci | grep audio
<subkelvin> stonarmusic, apt-get install libxml2-dev?
<nutterpc> Keyseir: done a bios reset?
<stonarmusic> subkelvin- not sure, how do i check?
<stonarmusic> subkelvin - no i didnt do it like that, should i try that?
<Keyseir> nutterpc, No. New computer, it's recognizing the HD. Why should I reset the bios?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, wow huge file and i'm already maxing out my bandwidth with torrents and usenet.  where is the smb.conf file?  i searched the whole hard drive and it didn't return any results
<patrick_> transgress Intel(R) PRO Wireless 2915ABG  edgy eft 6.10
<subkelvin> stonarmusic, yes.. to compile you need the "-dev" version..
<nutterpc> resetting the bios can sometimes help
<nutterpc> clears all the settings
<stonarmusic> subkelvin - k, thanks
<subkelvin> geeksauce, /etc/samba/smb.conf maybe
<nutterpc> boot with the default mobo settings, then if it sees it, adjust the bios to your liking
<QuanChi2> Do i click "Resize/Move" when i right click my main partition?
<QuanChi2> do i click "New"?
<QuanChi2> -.-
<Keyseir> nutterpc, the hd was set as slave on the old machine though I believe Everything was installed on it. I switched it to Master with the jumpers, could the problem have something to do with being installed as IDE Slave previously?
<themachine> transgress, I have /bin/lspci , not sure if its right
<nutterpc> shouldn't make a different
<nutterpc> difference*
<transgress> themachine: yeah that should work
<Keyseir> alright, I'll try resetting the bios.
<themachine> ah great. Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<gyaresu> tehxed: I think I've seen it before but it is weird that your wireless device has shown up as eth0. That usually means you have no ethernet device. Which is odd.
<transgress> themachine: edgy?
<gyaresu> tehxed: Did you check that the essid is broadcasting?
<tehxed> yeah
<tehxed> sec
<tehxed> let me show you
<themachine> no, I mean it worked
<transgress> patrick_: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156930
<up365> How do I set XMMS to play CDs and get rid of SoundJuicer ?
<themachine> do you think its supported transgress?
<patrick_> transgress thank you.. checking
<transgress> themachine: i know it is.  i use it on my laptop
<nutterpc> set ubuntu to launch xmms when an audio cd is inserted
<nutterpc> up365:
<nutterpc> ^^
<themachine> ah, so what mixer would allow me to do multiple programs at once?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, i don't see anything in that file that would require auth to view shares.  in fact, i see the exact opposite
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<SamePaul> transgress: but it uses hotplug for firmware too!
<arrenlex> What's -r do?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, on your share you see a line like "guest ok = yes" ?
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://download.yousendit.com/CB58C6237A324439  Check it
<themachine> I don't have dmix running. I did a ps -e | grep dmix
<computerhermit> this is wonderful
<transgress> themachine: what version of ubuntu are you using?  it should by default.  you can build alsa if you like and use the alsa you built instead of the one in the kernel
<tehxed> gyaresu, I also checked to see if it was being picked up on a Windows machine.. ..it was being picked up
<nutterpc> what is computerhermit?
<computerhermit> this OS
<nutterpc> :)
<up365> I thought thats what I did in system-preferences-removable drives and media when I placed this command xmms %U nutterpc
<themachine> what command tells me about my ubuntu?
<transgress> themachine: it's part of alsa... it's running
<nutterpc> distro u mean :P
<computerhermit> I had no luck getting online with my wireless card
<arrenlex> !version | themachine
<ubotu> themachine: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<subkelvin> geeksauce, your shares should be on the end of the file
<computerhermit> but weith this version it works
<tehxed> gyaresu, I also checked to see if it was being picked up on a Windows machine.. ..it was being picked up
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://download.yousendit.com/CB58C6237A324439  Check it
<themachine> version 5.10
<gyaresu> tehxed: Yep got it.
<nutterpc> sometimes everything just needs a helping hand *hands up365 painkillers*
<nutterpc> lol
<gyaresu> tehxed: hmmm.
<lufis> themachine: whoa, any reason you're still using that?
<bkudria> i was upgrading to feisty from edgy and it errored out when installing libc - and now all my programs segfault, including apt-get.  what can i do?  i'm booted into a livecd, and i can chroot into the system, but i cannot boot directly into the system.  what can i do?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, there are three lines that say "guest ok=no" in three different sections (netlogon, profiles, and print$), but they are all commented out
<up365> nutterpc, in other words you dont know
<themachine> ah, is there a command like apt-get update my entire system?
<nutterpc> I would have to have a look man
<themachine> including ubuntu
<arrenlex> !upgrade | themachine
<ubotu> themachine: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nutterpc> gimme a few mins to finish me lunch
<SamePaul> how to install damned HOTPLUG?
<lufis> SamePaul: what's the issue?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, ok.. now find your share.. and put a line that says "guest ok = yes" on that.. and check that "writable = no" so noone can delete your files :D
<tehxed> gyaresu, ..so..what say you?
<gyaresu> tehxed: sorry, could you post your lspci again please.
<themachine> ok I guess I can upgrade my whole system
<computerhermit> I cant belive Iam online with Ubuntu
<tehxed> gyaresu, gladly
<tehxed> gyaresu,  sec
<lufis> themachine: i'd actually suggest waiting until feisty is released if you don;t mind waiting until april
<gyaresu> tehxed: kettle...brb
<lufis> themachine: but yeah, 5.10 is pretty old
<themachine> one whole month! ;)
<SamePaul> lufis: Instruction on install of IWP2200 says "copy firmware to /lib/hotplug/firmware
<computerhermit> no drivers no notheing and I was subjecting myself to nukerosoft soo long because my wireless card wasent about to connect iam so happy
<up365> nutterpc, I replaced the soundjuicer command in Play audio CDs when inserted with the XMMS command
<SamePaul> lufis: but i DON'T have /lib/hotplug
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369748  my lspci
<computerhermit> I got one problem
<colbert> Can someone please help me to access my XP partition in Ubuntu??
<lufis> SamePaul: hmm... i don't know, that's not my area of knowledge. try googling the hardware name and "ubuntu"?
<arrenlex> colbert: read-only, or writing also?
<colbert> arrenlex: Both would be preferred
<bkudria> i was upgrading to feisty from edgy and it errored out when installing libc - and now all my programs segfault, including apt-get.  what can i do?  i'm booted into a livecd, and i can chroot into the system, but i cannot boot directly into the system.  what can i do?
<Tonren> Is there an application that will display informatin like window type & class for whatever my mouse is currently hovering over?
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<SamePaul> lufis: I'd better hand myself
<arrenlex> Tonren: xprop
<SamePaul> hang
<computerhermit> when I updated with the updatemanger after everything was installed  my wireless card was gone so I booted to the other Kernl
<colbert> arrenlex: thank you
<lufis> SamePaul: nah ;) one sec
<arrenlex> yw
<Tonren> arrenlex: Not what I click on - what the mouse is over
<geeksauce> subkelvin, there is already a line that says "public=yes"... what does that refer to?
<Tonren> arrenlex: I'm trying to get info on what type of window the KMenu is
<arrenlex> Tonren: Can't you click on it?
<nutterpc> up365: having a look now
<computerhermit> and now everything fine with older
<Tonren> arrenlex: No, xprop will give me the info for the kicker.
<SamePaul> lufis: I'm fighting it 4 hours. One second is reasinable enough :)
<subkelvin> geeksauce, well.. don't know really :D.. let me see
<up365> nutterpc, thanks
<Tonren> arrenlex: And I can't think of a way to trigger xprop while Kmenu has already been opened
<SamePaul> reasonable
<quanchi2> k
<quanchi2> guys
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369748  my lspci
<computerhermit> anyone see what Iam typeing
<computerhermit> am I here
<quanchi2> How do i create a Dual Boot with GParted?  Any tutorials?
<computerhermit> hello
<Keyseir> nutterpc: I went into bios and loaded defaults. Started up, the motherboard makes One beep while it sort of "passes up" booting on the HD, and then switches to the CD.
<quanchi2> yes
<kitche> computerhermit: yes
<quanchi2> i do
<gyaresu> computerhermit: yes
<khaije1> whats the method of choice for getting remote desktop w/ sounds ? any suggestions?
<lufis> SamePaul: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, well.. public is the same as guest ok.. maybe you need to put public on the netlogin.. i'm not that good on samba :D
<gyaresu> tehxed: checking...
<computerhermit> Iam also dule booting with Extra Problems (XP)
<SamePaul> lufis: 6.10
<quanchi2> i don't know how to dual boot with gparted.. that's my problem
<computerhermit> I just used free space
<SamePaul> lufis: kernel  2.6.17
<gyaresu> tehxed: so what about the output of 'dmesg |grep eth'
<computerhermit> let me see what kernel Iam useing
<computerhermit> this is great
<Tonren> arrenlex: Any ideas?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, netlogon is for domain-controlled networks... my LAN does not use domains
<LordUltimaDavid> is OpenSUSE's site down?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, as i told you.. i'm not that good with samba.. :).. the public option should do it for you...
<kitche> LordUltimaDavid: how are we suppose to know this is a #ubuntu channel
<transgress> LordUltimaDavid: why would you come in here just to ask thta?
<transgress> LordUltimaDavid: looks like it.  maybe it got hacked again.
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ca/369756
<lufis> SamePaul: I don't know. try creating the directory i guess?
<lufis> SamePaul: sudo mkdir /lib/hotplug
<quanchi2> omfg
<gyaresu> tehxed: Have you google'd for your wireless card? I found some interesting stuff. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<quanchi2> this is too hard
<LordUltimaDavid> what are the major differences between openSUSE and ubuntu, i have been using ubuntu for 1.5 years now
<geeksauce> subkelvin, ok hopefully someone in here is a samba buff :)  thanks for helping me though
<SamePaul> lufis: I made it and copied fw as it written. But wlan does not appear anyway
<arrenlex> Tonren: Still there? Sorry, I accidentally pressed the shortcut that turns off my computer, rather than the button that opens the k menu. xD
<arrenlex> Tonren: Here is xprop for the k menu: http://arrenlex.ls.la/kmenu
<lufis> SamePaul: oh, sucks. i have no idea, a google search doesn't bring up anything helpful
<geeksauce> i need some help configuring samba to allow XP boxes to connect to my SMB shares without prompting for auth
<SamePaul> lufis: scheisse...  :'(
<tehxed> gyaresu, tried it already
<tehxed> gyaresu, done it
<arrenlex> LordUltimaDavid: Ubuntu is based on debian, and so it uses .deb packages. openSuse is based on, well, Suse, which uses .rpm packages.
<transgress> LordUltimaDavid: well there are a lot more gui's for crap in opensuse.  i mean guis to set up everything.  but they are all slow, and package management is the slowest i have ever experienced in any distro in opensuse.  not to badmouth it.  i'm using it on this box.  for a little bit longer.  but you have to hack around more stuff in opensuse, media playback is a bit more annoying, but 64bit setup is nicer than ubuntu, but not as fast.
<lufis> :(
<nutterpc> up365: got it working
<subkelvin> geeksauce, try to use "security = share" instead of the default "security = user" and restart samba...
<bengoodger> hello. can someone please help me reinstalling grub from a livecd? guides are non-helpful
<Tonren> arrenlex: How'd you get it?
<nutterpc> now just workin out up365 how to get it to autoplay
<gyaresu> tehxed: You've tried it? That means you are using ndiswrapper with binary drivers?
<arrenlex> Tonren: Launched xprop > kmenu in the terminal, then pressed ctrl+esc to open kmenu, then clicked it.
<computerhermit> the live cd was cool
<nutterpc> is manual load/play ok with you?
<tehxed> gyaresu, when I try to do modprobe ndiswrapper ...
<LordUltimaDavid> transgres: thanks
<tehxed> gyaresu, FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<SamePaul> lufis: i tried to install hotplug, but make install failed. have any idea how to overcome?
<LucianSolaris> HEY, DOES anyone have any idea how to get Kaffe/java to use a higher JRE so it quits erroring on me when I try to execute my java program: "java -jar proggie.jar"?  It uses the Scanner class but JRE 1.x doesn't have Scanner, only JRE 5 and up.
<gyaresu> tehxed: sudo?
<Tonren> arrenlex: Weird... it looks like it has no window type??
<geeksauce> subkelvin, what will that do?
<lufis> SamePaul: do you have the /lib/firmware directory? i have it on my system
<tehxed> gyaresu, already root but will try anyways
<transgress> tehxed: rmmod your other wifi driver, set up ndiswrapper with drivers first, and then load it.
<gyaresu> tehxed: no diff.
<tehxed> gyaresu, same error
<bengoodger> I've installed windows and cannot make my linux box boot
<SamePaul> lufis: yes
<At0mic_PC> Hey guys anyone know where they write greasemonkey scripts?
<bengoodger> even though they're on different hard disks
<transgress> tehxed: like go through and ndiswrapper -i file.inf ndiswrapper -l ndiswrapper -m then modprobe it
<tehxed> gyaresu, what?
<jrib> At0mic_PC: userscripts.org ?
<mau> anybody have a preferred laptop to run ubuntu?
<subkelvin> geeksauce, it will tell samba to enforce security based on the share the client is conecting to.. and not the user that is connecting.. as your samba is only for your LAN that should be ok
<tehxed> transgress, I ..you're going to have to bring it down a notch
<lufis> SamePaul: ok, just a min. let me figure this out
<tehxed> gyaresu,  what do you mean "no diff."
<At0mic_PC> jrib: Thanks
<gyaresu> tehxed: OK. This is the same problem as the sound. You need to be more explicit with what you've already done. Otherwise the person helping you is asuming that you're starting from scratch.
<transgress> tehxed: okay.  first, do you have the windows drivers for your card that you are planning on using?
<SamePaul> lufis: no porblem!
<tehxed> gyaresu, ah, i'm sorry
<lkraider> LucianSolaris: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<lufis> SamePaul: what's the contents of the directory that you downloaded in the firmware package?
<nutterpc> up365: you there still man?
<subkelvin> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<tehxed> gyaresu, I've tried one other thing. I'll give you a link. sorry
<gyaresu> tehxed: no difference between sudo and running as root for modprobing.
<up365> nutterpc, I with you man
<tehxed> gyaresu, http://my.opera.com/dantesoft/blog/show.dml/286557
<bengoodger> the guides on reinstalling grub don't work: can someone please assist me?
<geeksauce> subkelvin, but user settings are configured public=yes, so why would it make a difference?
<tehxed> gyaresu, tried this too http://my.opera.com/dantesoft/blog/show.dml/286557
<vaxzilla> hi
<tehxed> transgress, on a usb i do..
<arrenlex> !hi | vaxzilla
<ubotu> vaxzilla: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nutterpc> pm up365
<quanchi2> can someone please work with me personally to teach me how to make a dual boot?  I'm afraid of deleting my primary partition.  If anyone can forward me to a good guide or walk me through, I'd appreciate it.
<jamesbrose> how can I chmod a big directory full of lots of files?
<vaxzilla> i am new to opera but i think i like it already
<jrib> jamesbrose: chmod
<bengoodger> jamesbrose: -R for recursive
<arrenlex> jamesbrose: chmod -R <whatever> <dir>
<vaxzilla>  '<
<jamesbrose> Its over 3000 files and it won't let me :(
<LucianSolaris> lkraider, i'm getting this error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
<Hoxxin> vaxzilla: word :D
<quanchi2> ?? anyone?
<arrenlex> jamesbrose: "won't let me"?
<jrib> jamesbrose: use find and xargs
<transgress> tehxed: okay well you need to go ahead and use install those drivers in ndiswrapper before it will modprobe for some reason... so go to the directory of the mounted usbstick (probably /media/usbstick) and ndiswrapper -i windowsdriver.inf and it will install them
<jamesbrose> [root@localhost Music] # chmod 777 *
<jamesbrose> bash: /bin/chmod: Argument list too long
<jamesbrose> I get that
<LucianSolaris> lkraider, my jar was written in bluej and compiled (jar-ified) in netbeans 5.5
<gyaresu> tehxed: ahahahaha. Yes. _That_ is pertinent information :)
<geeksauce> subkelvin, "security=user" is commented out anyway
<quanchi2> can someone please work with me personally to teach me how to make a dual boot?  I'm afraid of deleting my primary partition.  If anyone can forward me to a good guide or walk me through, I'd appreciate it.
<subkelvin> geeksauce, ok.. last try.. googling for it i found someone saying about you needing to tell samba about the guest account.. but i think you need help from a samba guy :D
<arrenlex> jamesbrose: Because you don't follow instructions.
<lkraider> LucianSolaris: did you do the command I posted?
<arrenlex> (18:04:05) arrenlex: jamesbrose: chmod -R <whatever> <dir>
<lufis> SamePaul: did you download the driver package?
<LucianSolaris> lkraider, yes
<bengoodger> quanchi2: use a partitioner to resize the partition, and then make a couple of new ones as appropriate in the empty space
<vaxzilla> i am new to opera browser you think i will like it?
<tehxed> eeerr...
<LucianSolaris> lkraider, netbeans uses JRE6
<cmh0101> anyone know of a good  avi to dvd program for linux?
<kitche> jamesbrose: sudo if the files are owned by root
<quanchi2> vax, i have no idea what you're talking about.
<tehxed> gyaresu, sorry about that.
<lkraider> LucianSolaris: you installed java 6?
<SamePaul> lufis: Yes. driver 1.2.1 and fw 3.0
<quanchi2> You're not saying much
<nutterpc> up365: if you can pm me I'll show ya what to put to make xmms also see the drive
<gyaresu> tehxed: s'aight.
<jrib> jamesbrose: what directory is this btw?
<quanchi2> I'm new to partitioning
<LucianSolaris> lkraider, yes, that's how netbeans used it..
<bengoodger> could someone _please_ help me reinstall grub? I really need access to my data
<jamesbrose> jrib, lots of music files
<lkraider> LucianSolaris: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Hoxxin> vaxzilla: once u get used to it u never wanna go back
<tehxed> transgress, extracting the drivers right now
<quanchi2> I'm trying to use GParted
<vaxzilla> you know the web browser named opera
<lufis> SamePaul: okay... what's in the firmware package? list the files if there's not too many
<kitche> vaxzilla: opera is good if you don't want to use firefox it hogs memory sometimes firefox does
<vaxzilla> okay
<Regner> what command can I use to find free space and used space ?
<up365> nutterpc,  OK
<At0mic_PC> jrib:  http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/7122 I think this is what I was looking for. Thanks again.
<LucianSolaris> lkraider, thanks, it works
<jrib> jamesbrose: do you know how to use find to accomplish this?
<jamesbrose> I want to chown them all to user 'james' and chmod to 777, jrib
<lkraider> Regner: df -h
<jamesbrose> jrib, nope :*
<vaxzilla>  8-)
<lkraider> LucianSolaris: :D
<quanchi2> Can someone please work with me personally to teach me how to make a dual boot?  I'm afraid of deleting my primary partition.  If anyone can forward me to a good guide or walk me through, I'd appreciate it.  I'm trying to use GParted.
<SamePaul> lufis: ipw2200-bss.fw ipw2200-ibss.fw ipw2200-sniffer.fw
* nutterpc humms along to Rammstein - Sehnsucht
<jrib> jamesbrose: why do you want music files to be executable?
<bengoodger> jamesbrose: chmod -R 777 james:jrib <directory> I think
<SamePaul> lufis: and license :)
<geeksauce> subkelvin, i appreciate your help, but every time you tell me to seek help from a samba guy, i ask with no nick prefix, and you answer back again so people don't reply to my question as they think it's already being taken care of :)
<transgress> tehxed: and do you have some other alternative driver that ubuntu is using now?  i forget what you said your card was... if so you need to rmmod otherdriver  and then blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bengoodger> quanchi2: what's the problem with gparted? you just click "resize"..
<computerhermit> I have no sound
<quanchi2> resize?
<SwiftIRC041> Hey can someone help me really quick. I need to find some kind of installation guide based on ubuntu that can show me how to set up multibooting with Windows XP :P
<quanchi2> that's it?
<lufis> SamePaul: ok... where is the firmware package extracted to?
<quanchi2> then what?
<quanchi2> resize it to what?
<kitche> !dualboot | SwiftIRC041
<ubotu> SwiftIRC041: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<SwiftIRC041> ty :)
<subkelvin> geeksauce, ok.. i will keep my silence :D
<jamesbrose> <bengoodger>, that worked :[] 
<stonarmusic> here's my paste of my gtk-gnutella errors when i compile it:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7287/
<bengoodger> quanchi2: yes, then you go click apply... then choose "guided partitioning into unallocated space" from the options
<quanchi2> i need a partition for Ubtunu.  I want to give it 20GB
<nutterpc> up365:  xmms -d /mnt/cdrom %d <--- chuck that in, see if it works for ya
<computerhermit> when I try to login as su it sayes I entered the wrong password anyone have this problem?
<nutterpc> its working for me
<SamePaul> lufis: home/ipw/iwp2200-fw-3.0
<geeksauce> subkelvin, haha thanks for trying though :)
<jrib> !sudo | computerhermit
<ubotu> computerhermit: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bengoodger> jamesbrose: wow, I wasn't expecting that
<arrenlex> !sudo | computerhermit
<nutterpc> computerhermit: su hasn't got a password set
<nutterpc> there's sudo su
<arrenlex> *shakes fist* jriiiib! >=|
<nutterpc> but not su, no password for that
<computerhermit> thanks
<bengoodger> could someone _please_ help me reinstall grub? I really do have to get at my data
<nutterpc> you have to set that manually
<tehxed> transgress, I was using the drivers from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<gyaresu> tehxed: /etc/iftab cool. Didn't know that. I wondered about your dev names.
<arrenlex> !grub | bengoodger
<ubotu> bengoodger: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<up365> nutterpc,  thanks trying now
<jrib> jamesbrose: k, but realize it doesn't really make sense to have music files executable
<lufis> SamePaul: okay. open up a terminal and run: "sudo cp /home/ipw/iwp2200-fw-3.0/*.fw /lib/firmware/2.6.20-8-generic"
<bengoodger> arrenlex: as I have said perhaps ten times, the guides don't work
<SamePaul> lufis:  one sec
<lufis> k
<transgress> tehxed: is that your card exactly?  i had a bcm4306 and those drivers wouldn't work for me at all.
<geeksauce> can someone help me configure my SMB share to work without prompting for username and password in XP?
<arrenlex> bengoodger: Wasn't paying attention. What error do you end up with?
<nutterpc> up365: it showed my cdrom up straight away and I was able to select the songs I wanted to listen to
<tehxed> I have the BCM4318
<transgress> tehxed: then those should work
<tehxed> transgress, I have the BCM4318
<jamesbrose> jrib, for some reason Rythem box won't open them because of some permissions
<jrib> jamesbrose: does it work now?
<lufis> SamePaul: and if it gives you an error, change the kernel version to whatever you have. mine is probably different as i'm on feisty
<gyaresu> tehxed: Driver problem. Definitely. The whole access point: invalid thing.
<Regner> how can i change my host name from the cl ?
<jamesbrose> jrib, no :( :P
<tehxed> transgress, that tutorial is specifically for the bcm4318
<transgress> jamesbrose: what are the permissions on the directory?
<nutterpc> but the thing is too up365, in xmms you have to change a setting, the CD Audio plugin, you have to change the mount point to /media/cdrom for it to all work
<bengoodger> arrenlex: I get my BIOS' ordinary boot-sector-404 error, unless I choose my windows mbr hard disk in which case I get windows
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Here's mine... see if it helps you. http://arrenlex.ls.la/smb.conf
<tehxed> gyaresu, what do you suggest?
<jrib> !hostname | Regner
<transgress> tehxed: yeah i know.
<ubotu> Regner: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<jamesbrose> transgress, drwxrwxrwx 63 james  1000 176128 Feb 22 00:30 Music
<jrib> jamesbrose: what is the exact error from rhythmbox?
<colbert> arrenlex: Thank you! I have mounted my XP partition.. silly question time: I have opened the folder and I see it at /media/BGPC XP, now how do I make a shortcut to it on my desktop or make it readily available there??
<SamePaul> lufis: cp[ied to 2.6.17-11-generic
<tehxed> transgress, that tutorial gives links to the bcm4318 drivers
<foutrelis> Do Dapper's packages work on Edgy?
<tehxed> the windows drivers are .exe files..
<gyaresu> tehxed: still thinking.
<arrenlex> colbert: In terminal: ln -s /media/BGPC\ XP ~/Desktop/music
<lufis> SamePaul: ok, good. is it showing up now?
<tehxed> transgress, the windows drivers are .exe files.. =\
<nutterpc> up365: lemme know how you go once you change the settings I mentioned
<kitche> tehxed: you just unzip the .exe file
<transgress> tehxed: you need cabextract so sudo apt-get install cabextract
<transgress> the cabextract windowsfile.exe
<bengoodger> arrenlex: the whole setup is rather complicated... sda is my primary hard disk, with windows installed to sda1, grub on sda3 and gnu on sda6. hda is my secondary hard disk, with a reiser partition hda1 being my media storage device; hdd is the drive I inserted to make windows work, with windows' MBR installed on it
<quanchi2> What is an extended partition?
<jamesbrose> jrib, everything is working now :) The program needed to be restarted
<jrib> jamesbrose: oh, ok
<transgress> tehxed: BUT!  put it in it's own directory or you will get a shitload of shit in your current pwd
<bengoodger> hdd1 is a fat32 drive with some nonsense loaded
<arrenlex> bengoodger: You're way beyond my limited experience with grub, sorry... good luck fixing it. You could also try asking on the ubuntu forums.
<jrib> jamesbrose: you didn't copy bengoodger word for word right?  He put my name in there by mistake, so you should have updated that
<SamePaul> lufis: no. In syslog it does not go further than 'Intel Corporation'
<colbert> arrenlex: Wow thanks so much! Is there no way to create a shortcut without terminal ??
<transgress> bengoodger: can you use a livecd?
<up365> nutterpc,  invalid option -- d and without the -d play files opened
<bengoodger> transgress: I'm on one now
<arrenlex> colbert: Probably, but I don't know it since I don't use gnome.
<quanchi2> is there a chat room with less people that can give me assistance?
<gyaresu> tehxed: Sounds like transgress has more info on the broadcom drivers. Can I go to the bakery now? :)
<Tora> can some one help me alitle ?
<bengoodger> transgress: I did get it to work before, but I forget how
<jamesbrose> jrib, yeah I know :P
<geeksauce> arrenlex, your samba config looks completely different than mine as it was created using SWAT
<nutterpc> up365: it worked for me man, very odd
<lufis> SamePaul: have you already installed the driver package? is it different than firmware, i assume?
<quanchi2> does Canonical have a phone line that i can call for help?
<gyaresu> quanchi2: What's your question?
<transgress> bengoodger: then you need to chroot your hardrive in it, then install grub... if i were you i'd follow the gentoo install guide because it has you do that exact thing
<bengoodger> quanchi2: yes, at hugely inflated prices
<tehxed> gyaresu, you didn't need to stick around man. if you had to go.. you go
<up365> nutterpc,  Im on Edgy any difference
<foutrelis> Please excuse me for asking again. Do Dapper's packages work on Edgy?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: SWAT totally saved my ass both times I've used it. Simply couldn't get anything to work without it.
<quanchi2> Gyaresu, i need to be guided through making a partition
<tehxed> gyaresu, thanks again for all the help
<quanchi2> safely
<nutterpc> up365: so am I
<SamePaulNB> lufis: yes. Installed driver and ieee80211
<gyaresu> tehxed: I like puzzles. :)
<quanchi2> i don't want to delete my windows partition
<tehxed> transgress, what do you mean put "it" in it's own directory?
<lufis> SamePaulNB: okay, try rebooting i guess
<Tora> can some one help me alitle ?
<bengoodger> transgress: been there, done that, debugged, received the "completed without error" message and then rebooted to get the BIOS' moan
<colbert> arrenlex: Okay, thank you!
<nutterpc> Linux Demon 2.6.20 #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 21 07:51:34 EST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<quanchi2> i just want to make a 20gb partition to install ubuntu on
<kitche> foutrelis: not really
<quanchi2> i'm new to partitioning
<quanchi2> compeletely
<gyaresu> quanchi2: OK. Firstly, why do you want to make a partition?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, is it in the repos?
<transgress> tehxed: mkdir windowscrap mv && windowscrap.exe windowscrap
<SamePaulNB> lufis: ok. 2 min
<transgress> err
<nutterpc> up365: running a custom kernel :)
<foutrelis> thank you kitche :)
<gyaresu> quanchi2: secondly preface your comments with our nicks.
<arrenlex> !info swat | geeksauce
<transgress> tehxed: put that mv on the otherside of &&
<ubotu> geeksauce: swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 739 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<quanchi2> Gyaresu, to have Ubuntu and Windows on my PC.
<gyaresu> quanchi2: Do you only have windows at the moment?
<Regner> is there a way to get my MD array to shut down properly when /boot is mounted as sdg (usb boot device) and the actual md as / ?
<quanchi2> yes.  I'm on a live CD now.  A Ubuntu Live CD
<up365> nutterpc, so your solution let you load CD tracks to XMMS playlist?
<bengoodger> transgress: can you help me personally? it's an utter arse of a setup
<Tora> can some one help me alitle ?
<transgress> bengoodger: i'll find you the step by steps of it, but if i tell it to you i will fsck it up.  i'm really doped up on painkillers at the moment
<tehxed> aww man
<SpacePuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tehxed> where is cabextract
<Tora> i need the first login name i lost it :S ome ur sum :S
<gyaresu> quanchi2: Ok. Then you can (after backing up the important files in XP) just install ubuntu and it should automatically find the XP partition and include it in the boot loader options.
<arrenlex> !info cabextract | tehxed
<ubotu> tehxed: cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<nutterpc> up365: the solution I have basically loaded xmms, went straight to the cdrom, looked, saw an audio cd, brought up a window showing me the tracks available, and I just went and added the ones I wanted
<gyaresu> quanchi2: Does that make sense?
<gbo> hello all
<bengoodger> gyaresu: the problem is installing ubuntu without blitzing windows' partition
<gyaresu> !hello > gbo
<SamePaul> lufis: restarted. Modprobe?
<bengoodger> transgress: thanks
<arrenlex> !hi | gbo
<ubotu> gbo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* nutterpc headbangs........Rammstein - Du Hast
<scv> u-bun-tu~
<nutterpc> love this track
<quanchi2> gyaresu: it already finds the windows xp partition.  The slider won't let me go lower than 57.2GB of memory.  All I need is 20GB for Ubuntu.
<Tora> can some one help me ?? msg me plz...
<gyaresu> bengoodger: Yes. I've pointed that out as not a problem if the ubuntu install is used.
<arrenlex> gyaresu: Did you look carefully at !hello before sending it? =P
<nutterpc> Tora: whats up?
<lufis> SamePaul: does it show up?
<Tora> i need the first login name i lost it :S ome ur sum :S
<gyaresu> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<gyaresu> HA!
<bengoodger> gyaresu: "just install ubuntu" does not inform the user of how to set up a partition table
<gyaresu> arrenlex: thank you.
<quanchi2> gyaresu: ?
<transgress> bengoodger: found you just what you need that will be far easier than what i suggested
<nutterpc> Tora: you lost your login name? 0_o
<transgress> bengoodger: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<gbo> this is off topic but does anyone know if its possible to use google to search for forums and boards
<up365> nutterpc, when I click Play,  Play Files opens but I cannot get a list from CD
<DarthLappy> Tora: Did you do an OEM install?
<SamePaul> lufis: no
<lufis> gbo: what do you mean? you can search within sites by typing site:url.com query keyword
<Tora> OEM THX!!!
<unop> gbo,  use google search modifiers .. site:url
<bengoodger> gbo: er, yes, type "forums|fora|bboards|boards <subject>|<other_subject>" into google
<DarthLappy> :)
<lufis> SamePaul: :( are you sure it copied correctly?
<gyaresu> quanchi2: OK. So you can use gparted. If you are already in the LiveCD then 'sudo gparted' and create the partitions you need.
<quanchi2> OMFG
<gbo> thank you
<nutterpc> up365: you need to change the cd audio plugin in xmms to point towards the /media/cdrom mountpoint
<quanchi2> k
<geeksauce> arrenlex, ok installed... how do i access it and use it?
<bengoodger> gbo: for searching within boards, use the site: argument as directed
<gyaresu> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<quanchi2> this is getting me pissed off
<quanchi2> are there any guides?
<quanchi2> no one seems to be listening
<unop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quanchi2> any guides on how to do this?
<DarthLappy> !patience > quanchi2
<StoneNote> quanchi2, did you say something?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Point your browser to localhost:901
<gyaresu> quanchi2: Really? No-ones listening?
<pilgrim> Hi all. I can't get the help from any application in gnome. When I click Help>Contents on the gnome terminal for example, Yelp opens with the "Ubuntu Help Centre" and the welcome message but then the actual help stuff opens in firefox (XML format, so it's not readable)....What do I do? Please someone guide me somewhere.
<computerhermit> thank you
<quanchi2> No, they aren't.  If they were they'd know that I'm trying to use GParted.  I only said it 10 times.
<admin_> Can I compile a 64 bit firefox, on my 32 bit ubuntu? (I do have a 64 bit processor), and will FF actually run?
<gyaresu> quanchi2: Crazy, because I thought I was spending my day off helping you to partition your drive... I must be mistaken.
<quanchi2> I don't mean to be snappy but put yourself in my shoes.
<tehxed> man
<tehxed> exe files are a pain in ubuntu
<admin_> waine it up tehxed
<tonyyarusso> quanchi2: are you using the most recent gparted?
<admin_> * wine
<lufis> SamePaul: type ls /lib/firmware/2.6.17-11-generic | grep <put filename of firmware file here>
<SamePaul> lufis: Maybe to get other distro? Or update kernel? (though I don't know how, but...)
<SamePaul> lufis: sec
<quanchi2> tony: how should I know?
<kitche> tehxed: if it's drivers unzip the .exe file
<nutterpc> change that mount point for the cd audio plugin as mentioned up365 and the string I gave u will work
<StoneNote> gyaresu, after all you were paid you treat a customer like this. for shame
<bengoodger> quanchi2: you're not listening to us. there are no need for guides, since it's really not difficult. you simply arrive at the partitioner, select "manual partitioning", use it to shrink your windows partition (use your brain to do this), apply, and then go back and select "use largest contiguous free space" or similar as I said ages ago.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, nothing there
<tehxed> kitche, it's not working =(
<tehxed> kitche, it's an exe
<up365> nutterpc, OK, the cd audio plugin in xmms is located where ?
<quanchi2> ok ben
<tonyyarusso> quanchi2: The most recent (ie, most bugfixes) will be the GParted LiveCD (available from GParted web site).  I've often found bugs in the ones on Ubuntu live CDs...
<kitche> tehxed: your point being exe files are just like zip files
<gyaresu> StoneNote: Hey. Sorry, missing the context. Sarcasm?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Odd. Are you sure you can't just work with mine? Seems simple enough to understand to me...
<DarthLappy> kitche: Well, not all of them.
<SamePaul> lufis: yes, I have there all 3 files of fw
<bengoodger> quanchi2: it's very intuitive and not at all hard, and only by being extremely stupid (i.e. ignoring the comfirmation option to delete your windows partition) will you screw it up
<lufis> SamePaul: hmm, i have no idea then :(
<tehxed> how do i use cabextract
<nutterpc> up365: in Input Plugins, highlight xmms (which means load it), then press ctrl + p, and the first plugin you will in the list that comes up is the cd one
<tonyyarusso> tehxed: probably just 'cabextract somefile', but you can check 'man cabextract' to be sure.
<nutterpc> double click it, change the mount point
<SamePaul> lufis: uf... alright. Thanks for trying.
<nutterpc> press the check drive button, and then ok, and ok
<lufis> SamePaul: good luck... :(
<posingaspopular> i need helping installing a java plugin, it's a .bin and keeps giving me an error. help?
<quanchi2> Ben: dude, how come this doesn't come with a manual, regardless of how easy it may seem to everyone else?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, is there a man file for SWAT?
<nutterpc> should be good after that
<arrenlex> geeksauce: When I run localhost:901, firefox prompts me for my password and then displays the conf page. So I dunno.
<kitche> DarthLappy: most setup exe are
<SamePaul> lufis: Can I update kernel to 2.6.20? Or it is bad idea?
<tonyyarusso> !java | posingaspopular
<arrenlex> geeksauce: man swat
<ubotu> posingaspopular: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bengoodger> transgress: I don't actually want to use the ubuntu installer, since that will likely bugger my debian in an interesting way
<StoneNote> quanchi2, this what you're looking for? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  I can't vouch for this
<up365> nutterpc, I see
<posingaspopular> tonyyarusso: thanks
<lufis> SamePaul: i guess so, but unless you know for sure it has a feature required i wouldn't bother
<gyaresu> quanchi2: A manual? You mean like Windows?
<colbert> arrenlex: Little problem here, when I followed that command to create the shortcut "ln -s /media/BGPC\ XP ~/Desktop/music" I failed to put the \ between BGPC and XP for the space, and it created bad "BGPC" and "XP links on the desktop, I deleted BGPC but I can't seem to get rid of XP ?
<tehxed> success!!!
<nutterpc> SamePaul: updating the kernel to 2.6.20 (basically roll ur own) is a bit harder than most people should ideally attempt
<gyaresu> tehxed: Wireless a-go-go?
<nutterpc> especially when small features decide to stop working, lol
<SamePaul> lufis: I just don't know what to do. WinXP had no problem with it :(
<arrenlex> colbert: You've come to the right place! This channel is all about helping you get rid of XP :D
<colbert> lol
<lufis> SamePaul: yeah, some hardware vendors make it pretty difficult for linux to use it. blame them
<bengoodger> quanchi2: using one's brain is quite sufficient for using linux. unlike windows, it is neither necessary nor possible to manage by repeating the same series of mouseclicks over and over having memorised them painstakingly
<arrenlex> colbert: For future reference, Linux doesn't like spaces in filenames. I highly advise you not to use them for files you will be accessing in the command line, because it's a pain to escape them with \ every time.
<tehxed> gyaresu, negatory
<up365> nutterpc,  uh oh xmms is not listed in Input plugins
<colbert> arrenlex: Okay
<lufis> SamePaul: they purposely withhold hardware specs most of the time. it's a sad thing
<gyaresu> tehxed: poop
<nutterpc> 0_o
<arrenlex> colbert: What happens if you just press delete over XP?
<tehxed> gyaresu, i just figured out how to get the windows drivers extracted using cabextract
<tehxed> transgress, i got them extracted.. now what?
<nutterpc> it should be in there man
<lufis> SamePaul: and provide crappy closed-source drivers
<colbert> arrenlex: Nothing
<mjr> (Linux likes spaces in filenames just fine, it's just a bit cumbersome to use those in shell)
<quanchi2> k
<gyaresu> tehxed: stage 47. moving onto stage 48...
<colbert> arrenlex: The icon has a locked emblem on it
<SamePaul> lufis: :) I'll say them. I'm working in the wireless department of Intel ))
<quanchi2> ben: there is now 19GB of unallocated space.
<arrenlex> colbert: Okay, open up the terminal and type "cd ~/Desktop". Then type "rm XP".
<tehxed> gyaresu, no kidding.. i'm in pain
<bengoodger> quanchi2: excellent
<geeksauce> arrenlex, hmm i don't see why that isn't working.  if i point ff to localhost it shows a directory listing that just has a folder called "samba-images"
<transgress> tehxed: sudo ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf
<bengoodger> quanchi2: make yourself a new 1GB partition, formatted as swap
<nutterpc> SamePaul: that must be fun
<transgress> bengoodger: why are you asking debian help in #ubuntu?
<quanchi2> ben: i went back and clicked "use largest contiguous free space"
<arrenlex> geeksauce: o_O
<dogmeat> which wma -> mp3 converter can i use?
<bengoodger> then use the rest of the space for one formatted as ext3
<colbert> arrenlex: You strike again :) Thank you :)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: That's localhost:901, not just localhost, right?
<SamePaul> nutterpc: Actually not at all :)
<quanchi2> ben: so it will only use that 19GB of space right?
<arrenlex> colbert: Is it actually gone?
<IndyGunFreak> dogmeat, does Linux have a WMA-MP3 converter?
<transgress> bengoodger: try this one then http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/restore-debian-linux-grub-boot-loader.html
<bengoodger> transgress: what is ubuntu if not a slightly more patronising version of debian?
<IndyGunFreak> i figure yo'ud have to convert them on a windows box
<nutterpc> SamePaul: why do you say that man :P
<colbert> arrenlex: Yes
<geeksauce> nah that's just localhost.  adding :901 doesn't work
<Marupa> Hey, uh...looking to try out feisty...How would I go about upgrading from Edgy?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: mplayer -ao pcm <file.wma> && lame <file.wav> :)
<tehxed> maaan
<transgress> bengoodger: debian has it's own way of doing things and ubuntu has it's way ... and debian also has it's own channel.  but that link should set you up.
<bengoodger> Marupa: don't bother until it's released
<gyaresu> !upgrade
<nutterpc> arrenlex: good ol mplayer
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arrenlex> geeksauce: The :901 part is kind of important. If it doesn't work, that's the problem.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, does that line change it to a .wav file?.. how to convert to an mp3?
<gyaresu> !upgrade > Marupa
<dynamicreflux> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<quanchi2> ben: it will only install in that 19GB, right?
<skel> can anyone clarify something for me? I read on slashdot that feisty wouldn't have the 3d accelerated drivers by default for nvidia / ati for beryl / AIGLX, does that mean that restricted-modules won't include the nvidia drivers anymore? or just that it won't be default?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: By using lame.
<bengoodger> transgress: I'm not aware that ubuntu has forked gnu grub...
<SamePaul> nutterpc: It's frustrating to fail on this...
<bengoodger> quanchi2: yep
<quanchi2> ok
<Marupa> I don't want to wait until april  X3
<nutterpc> SamePaul: whats not happening?
<quanchi2> ben: it will not erase my windows stuff right?
<gyaresu> skel: by default.
<mjr> skel, it won't be default, as has been for ages already
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, oh i see now, ok
<bengoodger> skel: it won't be the default, thankfully
<gyaresu> quanchi2: Backup,backup,backup.
<bengoodger> quanchi2: not unless you tell it to
<mjr> skel, (incidentally, "accelerated" != "proprietary"; many Radeons are accelerated with the free drivers already)
<bengoodger> quanchi2: read above my last message
<skel> gyaresu / mjr / gyaresu: ok thanks, I was worried I wouldn't have access to them at all
<tehxed> transgress, sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<skel> mjr: right, bad wording on my part.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yes i realize that.  i thought maybe the fact that it lists a samba-images directory when i point it localhost might have helped as far as troubleshooting
<transgress> bengoodger: no it hasn't... but you said yourself that installing it using ubuntu might make interesting things happen.  hence debian doing things it's way... thus you shouldn't be asking for help in a place ill equiped to help you.  ubuntu != debian ... especially now
<tehxed> transgress, bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<quanchi2> i have stuff i want to keep on burned CDs
<transgress> tehxed: remove it and reinstall it
<gyaresu> skel: It's Linux. You can always jam stuff in that's not meant to be there ;)
<quanchi2> but i really don't want to have to refer to those
<mqueiros> hello... I'v installed some packages on dapper but I don't remember all... does dapper keeps track of the lateste installed packages ? where ? thanks!
<quanchi2> my parents use this computer
<tbc2> hi@all ...
<nutterpc> SamePaul: depending on what ur problem is, I might be able to help
<quanchi2> i really want to be careful
<tehxed> transgress, instead of -i, use -e?
<skel> gyaresu: I know, I used to compile the nvidia drivers all the time against my custom kernel, it just because a matter of maintenance and breaking the updates etc
<tehxed> transgress, sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf   <--?
<transgress> tehxed: use the -e bcmwl5 and then ndiswrapper bcmwl5.inf
<transgress> tehxed: no .inf is required for the -e
<skel> gyaresu: so if at all possible, I like to stick with ubuntu kernels and packages :)
<bengoodger> transgress: debian doesn't do anything its way, that's the point. and canonical haven't forked gnu grub, so I should be able to use a livecd to fix a distro-independent application
<tehxed> transgress, so what ...what am I typing in?
<gyaresu> skel: Yeah I know. Just being facetious.
<bengoodger> transgress: do you install a different copy of grub if you want to run windows?
<skel> gyaresu: =] 
<transgress> tehxed: gnome-terminal if you are using gnome
<arrenlex> geeksauce: There we go. Open /etc/inetd.conf in a text editor as root.
<quanchi2> i hope this works
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Find the line that says #swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<tehxed> transgress, another terminal popped up =\
<transgress> bengoodger: i install a different package that was compiled differently and packaged differently if i install different packages.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: And uncomment it. Or if it doesn't exist, add it.
<nutterpc> brb all, call of nature
<transgress> bengoodger: do you use ubuntu repo's on your debian install?
<tbc2> can anybody tell me, why deleting /var/logs/mail.log is leading to permanently absence of taht file even after sending again? i would have thought that it is recreated automatically when next sending process is taking place. whta do i have to do to regain a mail.log (just creating an empty file with the right grants isn't the solution).
<bengoodger> transgress: obviously not, but I don't use ubuntu nor debian to boot my system... I use GNU GRUB
<gyaresu> transgress: bengoodger Now now lads. Silly argument. Let's play nicely together eh?
<quanchi2> ben: does ubuntu run faster off of the livecd?
<transgress> bengoodger: but you use GRUB compiled and packaged by DEBIAN not grub compiled and packaged by UBUNTU
<bengoodger> quanchi2: it runs much, much faster off the hard disk
<mjr> quanchi2, CD drives are slow (especially seeking), so no, much slower
<quanchi2> off of the harddisk?
<quanchi2> or off of the CD?
<quanchi2> oh
<quanchi2> nvm
<quanchi2> lol
<bengoodger> quanchi2: it runs much, much faster off the hard disk
<quanchi2> my mistake
<tehxed> transgress, so how do i remove this?
<quanchi2> ben: are you a unix programmer?
<tehxed> transgress, sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf   <--that?
<bengoodger> transgress: so, if you were to install debian and ubuntu dual-boot you wouldn't dare to use the copy of GRUB that came with either one? what would you use instead? mandrake 6.2's LILO
<bengoodger> ?
<transgress> no... just "sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5"
<quanchi2> i'm just wondering
<bengoodger> quanchi2: I hope to be at some point... I'm learning python/gtk atm
<quanchi2> oh
<StoneNote> tbc2, what user:group do you have for /var/log/mail.log ?
<quanchi2> i'm a windows programmer
<quanchi2> used to a windows environment only
<bengoodger> quanchi2: you have my pity
<tbc2> StoneNote: root
<quanchi2> i have to get used to this stuff
<quanchi2> ha
<tehxed> I'm alone again =(
<StoneNote> tbc2, root:root?
<quanchi2> well unix seems way easier to program on
<tbc2> StoneNote: same as for mail.info ;)
<quanchi2> i mean when it comes to things like quick projects
<StoneNote> tbc2, mine is set to root:adm
<quanchi2> thanks for the help, all of you.
<blackes1> anyone from the uk with a dvb-t card ?
<bengoodger> quanchi2: however, being a programmer makes people assume that you're capable of basic partitioning tasks... evidently windows is more patronising nowadays
<quanchi2> I hope this stuff works.
<bengoodger> quanchi2: it shoul
<bengoodger> d
<quanchi2> ben: too bad that isn't the truth
<bengoodger> quanchi2: indeed
<StoneNote> tbc2, sudo chown root:adm /var/log/mail.log
<tbc2> StoneNote: yep, saw that on a webpage previously that it was chmod'ed for group adm
<tbc2> but all other mail.* logs are root:root
<StoneNote> ok
<quanchi2> ben: you can know how to code your own version of DOOM3, but still not know how to make a drive partition :P
<quanchi2> lol
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me get with this ? controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX
<bengoodger> quanchi2: DOOM3 runs on linux, you know :P
<quanchi2> lol
<tehxed> transgress,  you there?
<bengoodger> yay for opengl
<quanchi2> well i'm sure you get what i mean.
<transgress> tehxed: umm sort of
<bengoodger> yeah
<quanchi2> :P
<quanchi2> DirectX ftw
<blackes1> partition with dapper then install edgy ;)
<StoneNote> tbc2, not on my system in /var/log
<scv> who runs doom now?
<quanchi2> i've never even played DOOM
<tehxed> transgress, bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<scv> i rather to play nexuiz
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: Not getting an IP address?
<bengoodger> quanchi2: DOOM was OK... gameplay was good, but the engine was tripe. of course, I only predate it by three years so I'm used to better graphics
<transgress> bengoodger: why is it you didn't want to use those instructions i gave you then?
<tehxed> gyaresu, you ..have a any ideas?
<transgress> tehxed: i just told you what to do.  twice.  \
<gyaresu> tehxed: Sorry. About what? (Wireless still?)
<bengoodger> transgress: because I don't want ubuntu's installer to run. I'm quite happy to reinstall grub from ubuntu
<tehxed> gyaresu, yes
<tehxed> transgress, err..
<geeksauce> arrenlex, sorry i stepped away for a few mins... lemme catch up :)
<tehxed> transgress, <transgress> tehxed: no .inf is required for the -e
<tehxed> transgress, that?
<quanchi2> k
<quanchi2> installation complete
<quanchi2> brb
<tbc2> StoneNote: tried it, no way ... manually created mail.log stays at 0 bytes
<transgress> bengoodger: i'm well aware grub will work from either... however, you came in here asking for info which i gave you assuming you had an ubuntu setup... which you don't... which caused the instructions to be invalid, which is why you shouldn't go to a channel that doesn't support your system... and then i give you other instructions... and you continue to bitch.
<quanchi2> let me see if i still have windows
<blackes1> bengoodger why is that name familiar ?
<tehxed> transgress, but what do i do after the removing (the -e) thing
<transgress> tehxed: ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<bengoodger> I share a name with the lead developer of Mozilla Firefox. it's perpetually embarrassing
<transgress> tehxed: ndiswrapper -l && ndiswrapper -m && modprobe ndiswrapper
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu its not showing up when i do ifconfig
<bengoodger> transgress: thank you so much for your help
<blackes1> firefox ben goodger ?
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: 'dmesg |grep eth'
<StoneNote> tbc2, cron sends me mail about every half hour. how often is it writing to you?
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: 'lspci'
<foormea> ahey, do you know if there's still a problem with scim in feisty when not using a CJK session?
<blackes1> ah i see
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: post the output to pastebin please.
<bengoodger> blackes1: no, I'm the other ben goodger
<bengoodger> it's annoying.
<iresprite> hey, all.
<tbc2> StoneNote: how does that rely to my prob? i could not follow ;)
<blackes1> coul;d be worse could be called richard stallman
<bengoodger> blackes1: good god, no..
<tehxed> transgress,  drivername      invalid driver
<geeksauce> arrenlex, that line already exists and isn't commented out
<iresprite> Got a quick question regarding hostname resolution...
<bengoodger> I try to distance myself from insane persons
<transgress> tehxed: well... ndiswrapper -i therightdrivername.inf
<tehxed> i thought i did
<blackes1> anyone here got a dvb-t card in the uk ??
<StoneNote> tbc2, it's a log file. things get written to the log file when there is activity. if I created a file with nothing in it, I'd expect there to be nothing in it until the next event wrote something to it. stop me if I'm going to fast here
<iresprite> I've got a file server that, for some reason, can't seem to resolve any hostnames. I'm behind a router, and it's only recently that this has occurred.
<tbc2> StoneNote: i haven' cron'ed a script mailx-ing me
<transgress> tehxed: or is that from the modprobe?
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu ok will do
<tehxed> transgress, from the modprobe
<skel> iresprite: did you check the usual? /etc/hosts  /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<bengoodger> blackes1: I hope to buy one one day... there's a specific card you should buy, in order to not want to kill yourself
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I dunno then. Sorry.
<tbc2> StoneNote: i will manually shell the mailx to produce log activity
<bengoodger> I forget which one
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Maybe this will help you: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434&highlight=swat
<iresprite> Well, there's not much in those-- this is a vanilla installation, and I haven't done anything with it.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Use mine if you can.
<StoneNote> tbc2, now that's a good idea
<tbc2> StoneNote: just using 'mailx -s ...'
<skel> iresprite: validate that the dns servers specified are reachable and providing responses?
<transgress> tehxed: i've heard that reinstalling ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 helps in some cases... but iuno.
<tehxed> transgress, it's worth a shot.
<blackes1> well ive got a kworld dvb-t 210 once i modded the v4l driver source its ok :)
<tbc2> but mail.log still at 0 bytes ... mail.info growing
<bengoodger> blackes1: goood
<tehxed> transgress, "udo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" ?
<skel> iresprite: does it only happen with certain hosts? or all resolution?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, can you send me that link again?  it's not that i CAN'T use yours, it just bugs me when things don't work like they're supposed to :P
<StoneNote> interesting
<transgress> tehxed: no.
<saxaphone> Where's a good place to learn about setting up dansguardian?
<tbc2> if i rename mail.info to mail.info.b ... the mailx will find it *strangebehaviour*
<arrenlex> http://arrenlex.ls.la/smb.conf
<tehxed> transgress, err..that's suppose to say "sudo"
<transgress> tehxed: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils && sudo aptitude reinstall ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<blackes1> only problem is i need 2 more mux's kaffeine will tune the mux once it knows one channel
<iresprite> skel: yep, I can ping 'em both. (I got them off my router-- I didn't think they needed to be manually configured on the box.)
<transgress> tehxed: then blacklist the bcm43xx driver if you haven't already, reboot, and try to modprobe ndiswrapper then
<tehxed> reboot == actually restart or logout/login?
<Jeeves_Moss> has anyone had issues with WiFi cards under the latest release?
<transgress> tehxed: actually reboot
<tehxed> transgress, ah, gotya
<baix> hey all, if i want to look at and modify the source code of programs, where would i start?
<StoneNote> tbc2, I looked again. postfix is the only thing logging to my mail.log
<skel> iresprite: can you do nslookups?
<iresprite> skel: Maybe this is relevant. This box uses static ip, whereas I'm using DHCP for most other machines.
<iresprite> skel: nope.
<Jeeves_Moss> igor:  are you in here?
<gyaresu> baix: What are you trying to achieve?
<iresprite> skel: the other machine using static ip resolves hostnames fine, though.
<tbc2> StoneNote: oh ... mail.log is a postfix logfile were mail.info is related to mailx?
<n2diy> Jeeves_Moss: how'd the GPS work out?
<skel> iresprite: your router gets your dns servers from your provider, if the dns servers change and that fileserver isnt using dhcp it won't pickup the changes.. have the dnsservers changed ?
<Jeeves_Moss> anyone?  WiFi issues, new release?
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: You're question is too vague.
<StoneNote> tbc2, I'm seeing postfix in .info too
<baix> gyaresu, i just want to be able to look at some source code from some real programs (xchat for example) and maybe try to modify and recompile them
<StoneNote> tbc2, could be the way I'm set up
<Jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  it works great.  I had to reinstall Ubuntu after a bunch of unrecoverable errors, now my WiFi won't work.
<iresprite> skel: Hard to tell-- I haven't checked them in a while. However, wouldn't the change in DNS also affect the other machine using static IP? (It's also an Ubuntu machine.)
<skel> iresprite: yes it would, in theory
<unity> hi, was wondering what version of nfs-kernel-dameon/server (whatever it's called) ships with ubuntu 6.10?
<n2diy> Jeeves_Moss: roger that, not playing with wifi here, yet.
<tbc2> StoneNote: i did a '/etc/init.d/postfix restart' and ...
<iresprite> skel: If this is somehow the case, how would I update the box to use the new DNS servers?
<tbc2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root adm      0 2007-02-24 02:36 mail.log
<tbc2> ^ still 0 bytes
<Phlosten> iresprite: is your /etc/resolv.conf empty?
<gyaresu> baix: So you want to learn how to programme? Start with one of the easier languages. Ruby/Python...
<Jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  well, I'm getting annoyed.  it worked flawlessly in the previous release, niw the update is screwing up.  and I NEED it to work on his one.
<tehxed> wtf?!
<tehxed> it's not letting me edit blacklist
<sha1sum> hey guys... wondering if altering your installation environment changes your install at all (ie, does adding/removing packages from the install livecd session alter the packages on your system?).
<iresprite> phlosten: yes.
<skel> iresprite: well other than manually getting the dns servers that the router pulls, it depends on your setup
<Phlosten> iresprite: well make it not empty
<skel> doh
<skel> iresprite: ^^ what Phlosten said :)
<n2diy> Jeeves_Moss: roger that too, good luck.
<gyaresu> baix: http://tryruby.hobix.com/
<iresprite> phlosten: ah. Okay. I wasn't aware that was an issue-- the machine has worked for months without it being a problem.
<skel> iresprite: you could always setup a cron job to rsync one of your dhcp boxes to grab the /etc/resolv.conf
<StoneNote> tbc2, I have to admit I'm out of ideas
<Jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  thanks.  Oh, BTW, can you hop over to #jeeves?  I've got some information on that server.
<iresprite> phlosten: the file says do not edit by hand! your changes will be overwritten!
<Phlosten> iresprite: no entry in resolv.conf means no dns resolution
<iresprite> except with more caps. :)
<n2diy> Jeeves_Moss: sure
<saxaphone> Where's a good place to learn about setting up dansguardian?
<Phlosten> iresprite: what have you got installed on that box in the way of server apps?
<iresprite> skel: a cron job, eh?
<baix> gyaresu, i'm already familiar with python and i'm decent with C++, it would be nice to try to apply some of what i've learned to modify programs i already use. i guess my main question is does apt-get grab the source code and where does it put it?
<sha1sum> is anybody knowing this? :D
<mqueiros> Does anyone knows Why each 5 sec. I get the "^[[C" inserted in my dapper drake ? I can see it apearing in the gnome terminal...
<iresprite> phlosten: how do you mean? This is basically a samba/apache box.
<iresprite> nothing too special.
<saxaphone> !dansguardian
<ubotu> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<tbc2> StoneNote: me too ;)
<Phlosten> iresprite: i am curious as to what is playing with your resolv.conf :)
<tbc2> thats the reason for being here so late
<gyaresu> baix: You can just download the source code to any program from their site and extract it to a directory and then mess around and compile it in that directory. Start with something that has no dependancies.
<tbc2> its actually 2:51 ... AM!
<sha1sum> okay maybe one more time in a more simple way: does adding or removing packages on the livecd install session change what will be installed on your HD?
<gyaresu> If you can code a bit then you should know this (no offence meant).
<iresprite> phlosten: fair enough. I haven't done anything special to it of late. What kind of apps are you thinking of?
<Phlosten> iresprite: my resolv.conf just has two lines. 1st line is ip of dns server 1 and 2nd line is ip of dns server 2
<ConstyXIV> is there a panel app that checks your mailbox?
<kitche> ConstyXIV: I know kde has one for kmail not sure about gnome
<iresprite> phlosten: yep. that's what my healthy static ip box has.
<Phlosten> iresprite: is it a ubuntu box?
<baix> gyaresu, ok thanks, was just curious if apt-get already grabbed them
<Jeeves_Moss> anyone?  help with this WiFi issue?
<iresprite> actually, three lines.
<ConstyXIV> i know kde has one.  this is gnome
<iresprite> the first one being "search foo.bar.baz.net."
<iresprite> (well, not foo.bar.baz... but you know what I mean.)
<Phlosten> iresprite: yeah, thats fine
<tehxed> transgress, before i go.. "ndiswrapper -l && ndiswrapper -m && modprobe ndiswrapper" is to modprobe, right?
<iresprite> phlosten: yes. :) 6.06.
<Phlosten> iresprite: just copy that
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: What is the issue?
<iresprite> phlosten: fair enough. I'm wondering what's overwriting it, then. Or, rather,what's not starting that *should* be overwriting it.
<transgress> tehxed: no.  just modprobe ndiswrapper at this point
<transgress> tehxed: that other stuff was some extra one time use stuff
<Plumy> #ubuntu-fr
<tehxed> transgress, thank you
<Jeeves_Moss> gyaresu:  my Athoes card worked fine in the last release of Ubuntu, but when I reinstalled the newest one, it won't connect to anything.
<tehxed> transgress, be back in 2 to 5
<Phlosten> iresprite: wouldnt worry too much, if editing it by hand makes it work all is good. if you loose dns in a few days or whatever then I would have a further looksee
<iresprite> phlosten, skel-- thanks so much! Just adding the lines fixed it.
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: You know about the iwconfig command?
<iresprite> Phlosten: Noted.
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: And iwlist?
<Phlosten> iresprite: examalent
<ConstyXIV> are there any nice gtk+ go programs?
<skel> iresprite: =]  glad to provide input =] 
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: are you there?
* iresprite grins.
<Phlosten> ConstyXIV: whats a 'go' program?
<Jeeves_Moss> gyaresu:  yes I do, the card is up, but it dosen't display any active networks in the drop down menu, and when I manualy type in the SSID, it won't connect.  there is no encryption on the connection.
<iresprite> the game?
<ConstyXIV> Phlosten: as in, the board game
<ConstyXIV> iresprite: yes
* iresprite nods.
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: OK. Could you open a terminal and type (depending on the device name) 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<Phlosten> ConstyXIV: ah ok, not much of a board game person
<heathen> ello
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: If there's no networks then could you pastebin the output of 'iwconfig'
<gyaresu> !hi > heathen
<ubuntu> hey
<iresprite> constyxiv: yeah, sorry. I've played a couple of times, but don't know much about finding an app on linux.
<ubuntu> how can i upgrade nvidia driver
<iresprite> constyxiv: freshmeat.net may be of some help to you there.
<Jeeves_Moss> gyaresu:  will iwlist ath0 scan give me a list of the networks?  (I'm in my M$ box right now)
<ubuntu> and i have installed WIndows Xp,UBuntu and KNoppix but KNoppix don't want to boot
<kitche> !nvidia9 | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i'm behind a firewall... i shouldn't have to forward port 901 because this is all internal, right?
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: Yep. A list of the ones it sees. You've got 'broadcast essid' set to on in the access point I hope.
<tehxed> transgress, "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" right?
<Jeeves_Moss> gyaresu:  yes, it does.  I'm going to try switching OSes and give it a try.
<gyaresu> Jeeves_Moss: K. I might go to the shop for pies though.
<gyaresu> geeksauce: that's right ^^
<ubuntu> kitche ???
<unity> hi, was wondering what version of nfs-kernel-dameon (whatever it's called) ships with ubuntu 6.10? v3 or v4?
<ubuntu> kitche and from web site where i an download nvidia update
<tehxed> transgress, "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" right?
<Jeeves_Moss> gyaresu:  thanks again, I'm going to give it a try, if not, I'll wait till I get home to plug into the CAT 5
<gyaresu> Oh. That's gonna end badly.
<kitche> ubuntu: that is a apt repo
<tehxed> transgress, FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<geeksauce> arrenlex, so i should have a file in /etc/xinetd.d/swat called "swat", right?
<ubuntu> kitche ??? what that is mean
<Talaman> gdmsetup
<Talaman> (gdmsetup:5878): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gyaresu> kitche: ubuntu Just make sure you need the latest version. I didn't see any explanation why you want to upgrade.
<ubuntu> gyaersu i have installed nvidia drivers but they are not the latest
<gyaresu> ubuntu: Do they work?
<ubuntu> gyaresu in nvidia.com the version they are 1.9
<gyaresu> ubuntu: Do they work?
<ubuntu> gyaresu it work but not good
<gyaresu> ubuntu: Not good?
<ubuntu> gyaresu i see sometime lines
<gyaresu> ubuntu: Ah.
<ubuntu> gyaresu ????
<no-sweat> ubuntu
<no-sweat> hi
<ubuntu> no-sweat:  hi
<kitche> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gyaresu> ubuntu: kitche was pointing you to a repo that has latest Nvidia package. You need to put that line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tieTYT2> i notice that ubuntu displays all usernames when you lock the screen and choose switch user.  Isn't that a security risk?
<heathen> hello *buntu-ians
<tehxed> transgress, ...!?
<ubuntu> gyaresu and how can i do it.
<gyaresu> !repos > ubuntu
<gyaresu> tieTYT2: Not unless they know your password.
<ubuntu> ok
<StoneNote> tieTYT2, physical access to the hardware is the largest security risk of all.  that's why it's always a good idea to be careful who you hire. but in a word, yes. it is a security risk
<kitche> tieTYT2: having physical access is a security risk so them seeing those names are not a big deal
<tieTYT2> ok so they can only see that screen if they physically access it?  They can't see it with VNC?
<Talaman> (gdmsetup:5878): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gyaresu> "physical access": There. That makes it a hat-trick.
<Talaman> and when i reboot i get the command prompt
<no-sweat> ubuntu live rocks
<HSBC> Taco Bell Rates with Ubuntu
<no-sweat> amirite?
<HSBC> ack
<ConstyXIV> i think nearly every system shows the logged in user when it's locked
<gyaresu> Talaman: Did you just update your system. Or is it a fresh install. We need more information about what has transpired.
<heathen> mmm taco bell
<Talaman> non of the above
<HSBC> heathen:  http://www.1010wins.com/pages/263656.php?contentType=4&contentId=346444
<HSBC> you will not want to eat taco bell anymore :P
<Talaman> set something and need to set it back
<ConstyXIV> gnome, kde, windows, (mabye mac, dont know)
<javiolo> hi
<Talaman> don't remember what it was
<HSBC> ecoli, rats, ill pass, just give me my ubuntu
<jessie^^> Is there a way I can stop network-manager-gnome from rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf?
<Talaman> when i do gdmsetup i get this
<Talaman> (gdmsetup:5878): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Assid> heya
<MistaED> could someone help me get wine to work with com or /dev/ttyS0 ? i'm guessing you symlink in dosdevices COM1 to point to /dev/ttyS0 is this correct?
<gyaresu> Talaman: Please give more information if you can.
<Talaman> can't
<Talaman> that's all info i have
<transgress> tehxed: sorry i was away.  i don't know man.  you can try building ndiswrapper manually
<Assid> i loaded up kubuntu-desktop, and i am currently in it, but every window looks too much like a gtk widget
<gyaresu> Talaman: Yes because you are just getting a command prompt right?
<sree> hey, have ubuntu edgy + broadcom 4306 wireless card.
<Talaman> yep
<sree> network keeps diconnecting
<aSt3raL> sree: what network?
<sree> could someone help
<Talaman> but i can activate gdm
<tehxed> transgress, that's alright
<ConstyXIV> sree: bcm43xx or ndiswrapper
<sree> wireless
<Assid> everything is like a bulky bold font and the buttons are all ugly, is there any way to reset to pure kde ?
<ConstyXIV> ?
<tehxed> transgress, i'll.. just go back to XP eventually =\
<kitche> sree: is this after your system goes into sleep mode?
<a5benwillis> I have a 'small test application' that came with an NSS module that Im testing. I cant figure out how to 'execute' it
<a5benwillis>  Ive tried sh, perl, python......
<a5benwillis>  the instructions say "Run the test program with the -U option"
<Talaman> just can't do anything with gdmsetup
<sree> bcm43xx
<gyaresu> Talaman: Could you please post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<tehxed> transgress, I'm going to try and insdtall Beryl now..
<tieTYT2> thx
<aSt3raL> Talaman: what are you trying to do?
<sree> no. it drops off even while i am actively using it
<kitche> a5benwillis: you run the application ./app -U
<Assid> hrmm i wanna try beryl too.. 512 ram is minimum tho right ?
<ubuntu> kitche it won't worek
<tehxed> Assid, I don't know.
<a5benwillis> ahah
<tehxed> Assid, I think 256 is.
<kitche> Assid: no it runs fine on 128 megs
<Talaman> trying to get my system to default login at the "windows" or "gui" and not the command prompt
<tehxed> kitche, but nothing fancy with 128 megs.. right?
<aSt3raL> sree: what wireless network?
<kryos> Anyone have pointers,good info on setting up xorg, etc for old machine with serial mouse, etc?
<sree> i tried to install ndiswrapper once but never managed to get it working
<gyaresu> Talaman: can you get to the gdm login?
<Assid> hrmm, whats the link to get it working ?
<aSt3raL> sree: is it a home wireless?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> i need help
<a5benwillis> kitche: I forgot abt that one
<sree> yeah home wireless
<Assid> also, how do i fix this widgetty stuff.. everything looks too ugly
<Talaman> if i type sudo gdm from my login or gdm from the root login
<gyaresu> Talaman: Is your computer just starting up and then crashing to the command prompt?
<wubrgamer> really i need help, i messed up my root password for mysql
<sree> no encryption
<ConstyXIV> Talaman: do you mean auto-login the desktop, but not CMD?
<tehxed> Assid, how far you along with the installation?
<wubrgamer> how do i COMPLETELY wipe mysql and reinstall ?
<tehxed> Assid, the beryl installation
<kitche> tehxed: beryl tends to use the card memory more
<Assid> tehxed: not started
<wubrgamer> i need NOTHIGN mysql related untill after the reinstall, no personalization has been done so far
<ubuntu> pfuuu in vmware from windows UBuntu work good,but when someone install it clean on the computer it work like shit.
<ubuntu> GOodbye.
<LapSmiley_> hey guys
<tehxed> kitche, have beryl running/
<Talaman> no, i mean i want to see a gui window asking for my user name and password instead of a command prompt
<LapSmiley_> how would i go about installing extra hardware
<Assid> kitche: am using ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop package
<ConstyXIV> Talaman: you mean like the default install?
<LapSmiley_> im a gentoo user, but i've got ubuntu on my laptop... so im looking to install the other bits, such as pcmcia.
<aSt3raL> sree: have you tried network manager applet?
<gyaresu> Talaman: Do you want help? If so could you maybe answer the questions? I've already asked you to post your Xorg log to pastebin. ConstyXIV please look up.
<kitche> tehxed: not now but I ran it it ran pretty smooth for me on 256 megs and a 64 mb DDR2 geforce 2 card
<sree> yeah I did... it showed up all the netorks.. but when i selected it did not connect to any
<aSt3raL> sree: there also is a ndiswrapper gui for gnome
<HSBC> hi
<tehxed> kitche, that's pretty good to hear
<kitche> Talaman: you probably disabled gdm on boot
<HSBC> yay i got +v?
<geeksauce> SWAT is giving me a giant headache.  i have followed these instructions to get it up and running on the ubuntu forums, and i can't even get it to where it's listening on port 901
<Assid> tehxed: got a link for me to use? i got a amd1800, 256 ram (2 ram slots dead on my mobo) and geforce2 mx 440se
<blaze> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sree> what does the gui actually give ?
<Talaman> gyaresu, i am getting it...i am also being asked questions by other people...and if i recall i got less help from you last time i asked about this problem
<HSBC> oops
<SmileyLap> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<blaze> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ConstyXIV> Talaman: if you're running the default (k|x)ubuntu, that happens by default
<HSBC> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HSBC> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<tehxed> Assid, just reading up myself. I don't know much about Ubuntu or linux really. Just trying it out
<HSBC> !Google Marissa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google marissa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HSBC> lol
<tehxed> Assid, let me see if I can find you a link.
<kitche> !fishing | HSBC
<ubotu> HSBC: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Assid> thanks
<Talaman> what happends by default, and what screen controls that default?
<gyaresu> Talaman: I don't think I've ever helped you but best of luck.
<Talaman> and how do i set it back to default
<Assid> on another issue, anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop using gnome stuff? and use pure kde? the windows are looking too much like gtk widgets
<kitche> Talaman: go to /etc/init.d and see if gdm is green
<Assid> i am currently using kubuntu-desktop package
<Talaman> and no gyaresu, you never have
<ConstyXIV> Assid: go to System Settings-Apperance, and check to see if you're using gtk or kde apps
<elyon225> Short of restarting X, what can I do when my desktop disappears?
<elyon225> ...background, all icons... gone.
<bulmer> did you happen to go to the console?
<HSBC> brains need play and work and ubuntu
<HSBC> :)
<ConstyXIV> Assid: i meant to say, system settings-appearance, change all the themes to kde-ish stuff, and make sure youre actually using kde apps
<gyaresu> kitche: 'ls -l /etc/rc2.d/' all the K's are stopped. All the S's are started.
<yomm>   does "sudo reboot" does exactly the same as "sudo shutdown -r now" ?
<ConstyXIV> yomm: more or less, yes
<tehxed> Assid, http://www.beryl-project.org/faq.php#gq5
<tehxed> Assid, that's a pretty high standard. I think they need to get that checked.
<Talaman> kitche> it appears to be the same color as everything else there
<yomm> Consty : I heard the shutdown is the safest bet ..
<charles> any network experts here? I'm having a hell of a time setting up my gateway
<ConstyXIV> yomm: or, if you would rather, "sudo init 6"
<ConstyXIV> yomm: no difference from what I know
<yomm> Is that the safest , Consty ?
<sha1sum> okay... so what's the ubiquity equivalent of the boot option 'priority=low' for debian-installer.... installing feisty (already verified it works)  If there's not an equivalent, is the ability to use debian-installer still available?
<aSt3raL> charles: whats the problem?
<yomm> I see !
<sha1sum> <---- control freak
<ConstyXIV> yomm: i don't think there's any difference, but someone will correct me if im wrong :)
<kitche> Talaman: hmm maybe /etc/rc2.d is setup wrong I don't know to much about that fodler sicne I tend to like the BSD-style init system so I only play around with /etc/init.d folder and not /etc/rc2.d
<charles> I can't get through my gateway to a public ip behind it
<tehxed> charles, Gateway laptop?
<aSt3raL> heh
<charles> no, network gateway
<sha1sum> heheheh
<aSt3raL> charles: what sort of internet connection?
<Talaman> so if i am in the gui (kde) what would i click on to set the gui login to default?
<fulat2k> any idea what could cause my edgy installation to reload the login screen when coming back from a Suspend operation?
<sree> anyone think they can help me ?
<aSt3raL> sree:  msg me
<blaze> Any of you all play any games on *nix?
<charles> dsl -> (eth0: gateway : eth2) -> other machine with public ip
<yomm> Consty : many subtle differences on Linux sometimes :)
<ConstyXIV> blaze: define "games"
<gyaresu> sree: or post your question and get everyones help...
<sha1sum> why are everybody else's questions so quick to get answered? lol
<aSt3raL> charles: do you have any other machine working with this connection?
<fulat2k> used to work b4 i installed Beryl.  but it still doesn't work properly even with beryl uninstalled.
<blaze> how do you define games?
<blaze> I mean things you play for fun
<Linuturk> can I install Ubuntu from a floppy drive? I don't have a cdrom drive
<Assid> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3)
<Assid> that qualifies?
<jrib> sha1sum: you can use the alternate cd
<n2diy> sha1sum: the answers are known.
<blaze> but locally
<blaze> I don't mean wargames
<aSt3raL> sree has a broadcom wireless issue
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7292/
<techie1> I thought the ubuntu disk had xchat in it to communicate in here but I had to go back to windows xp do so .
<Linuturk> sree: i've found ndiswrapper to be best for broadcom
<jrib> !alternate | sha1sum
<ubotu> sha1sum: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ConstyXIV> blaze: hacking the kernel and recompiling for fun and profit :)
<aSt3raL> techie1: sudo apt-get xchat
<Linuturk> is there a floppy based installer for Ubuntu?
<techie1> Also are there any icons on the lower part of the screen
<Linuturk> I have net access, just no CD drive
<Assid> ConstyXIV: you know the exact themes.. still looks a little too widgetty
<jeff22> hi, where do I get the package gnome-ppp?
<ConstyXIV> techie1: i think we dropped it from the default because gaim also does irc
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: Why aren't you using the Realtek 8139. That works out of the box...
<Linuturk> gaim for irc == fail
<techie1> is gaim part of the program?
<Linuturk> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<charles> aSt3raL, yeah I'm connected through the machine right now
<techie1> I did not see it.
<Linuturk> !floppy install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppy install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aSt3raL> charles: with ubuntu?
<Yggdrasil> gy its acting up
<aSt3raL> charles: whats the problem then?
<techie1> also ubotu when you install via livecd does it partition automatically even though I have windows xp in my system?
<charles> aSt3raL, right now I'm connected through a nat'd machine. the other machine wont connect
<SpacePuppy> techie1: nope.. you gotta do it manually
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu this is a box, thats stuck inside of a bucket and runs on my rooftop
<sree> I tried installing ndiswrapper without success
<aSt3raL> ubotu is a bot heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot heh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehxed> Does anyone the x-server driver's name for an ATI Radeon X200M?
<ConstyXIV> blaze: on a more serious note, i do tend to play a good bit of mahjongg and holotz-castle, but that's because my lappy has no 3d
<charles> aSt3raL, the two machines behind the gateway are ubuntu, the gateway itself is debian
<sree> however I also have a dapper version that works perfectly fine
<sree> with network manager
<pryme> How do you add aspell or hash to abiword?
<AndrewB> !ati | tehxed
<ubotu> tehxed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Assid> should i use the aiglx method?
<aSt3raL> charles: so one machine works and the other doesnt?
<Assid> that says recommended.. then it says may not work
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: So you want to get the second card up for some other purpose?
<tehxed> AndrewB, Thanks
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu that realtek is broken, its only functional part of the time
<Talaman> so if i am in the gui (kde) what would i click on to set the gui login to default?
<aSt3raL> charles: can you ask a more specific question?
<techie1> Anyone is the double boot install with windows xp straightforward?
<Yggdrasil> i hd to write a script that restarts that eth0 on boot to get it up on a regular basis
<charles> aSt3raL, I can get out from both machines, I can get in to the nat'd machine through port forwarding, I can't get to the public machine from the oustide
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: Ah. And the box is actually already in the roof? So you are connecting via Wireless?
<aSt3raL> techie1: yes
<HowDoIResetTheGu> hmm
<AndrewB> techie1: very. Install Windows first then GNU/Linux second. Make sure you have two partitions and its all easy.
<khaije1> anyone now how fiesty is coming along?
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu yes, its used as a wireless gateway
<khaije1> *know
<AndrewB> khaije1: Very well. :)
<aSt3raL> charles: you probably have to set up port forwarding to get into a machine from the internet for all machines
<techie1> <AndrewB>so i have to partition manually first
<AndrewB> techie1: can do it from windows.
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: Was the Lite-On card working before?
<techie1> I already have windows xp
<Yggdrasil> no
<techie1> <AndrewB>explain further
<aSt3raL> charles: your dsl router has the only public ip address
<charles> aSt3raL, the other machine has it's own IP, so it should have it's own ports
<Yggdrasil> well i assume it works
<Yggdrasil> cant see why it wouldnt
<khaije1> AndrewB: it's expected to stick to the scheduled release window then?
<AndrewB> techie1: what file system you using on Windows?
<techie1> <AndrewB>you mean going to NTFS
<aSt3raL> charles: what ip address is that?
<charles> aSt3raL, i own a block of 8 ips
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: 'ifconfig'?
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu ive got all day tomorow to play with it, its working for now . but i wanted to get it stable again
<techie1> using NTFS for the partition
<techie1> in windows xp professional
<AndrewB> Ok
<Yggdrasil> gyaresu i gtta go are you gonna be on tomorrow
<techie1> <AndrewB>go ahead, i am listneing
<Yggdrasil> problem is when i mess with the box i cant be online.
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: Dunno. Maybe see you then.
<charles> aSt3raL, my network's gateway is 65.101.241.134, my personal gateway is 65.101.241.129, the other public ip is 65.101.241.1332
<Yggdrasil> yar thanks for the hel
<techie1> do i need system rescue to partition before installing
<Yggdrasil> help
<gyaresu> Yggdrasil: np. See you tomorrow.
<sree> oh what does the ndiswrapper gui give me ?
* gyaresu is going for pie.
<aSt3raL> sree: just a way to set up a driver with ndis
<Vilhelms> Ugh, for some reason I can't open some programs... like random programs. I wasn't able to open Gnome X-chat but I can open xchat. I can't open x-terminal-emulator, I can't open bluefish, Its weird. :(
<AndrewB> techie1: two secs looking up a guide for you
<techie1> <AndrewB>do I need to partition with system rescue before installing off the livecd?
<techie1> <AndrewB>ok, thanks.
<sree> does it make it easy to setup ndiswrapper and blacklist bcmw43xx
<sree> i mean i have tried this whole process of installing ndiswrapper many times on edgy without success
<Yggdrasil> bbl
<aSt3raL> bah if you two with networking problems want to msg me thats great
<aSt3raL> this channel scrolls too much
<metafour> Hi all, I'm downloading Ubuntu as my first distribution and wnated to know how to have fluxbox installed and gnome removed
<sree> aSt3raL .. how can i message u ?
<simpla> Heya
<Assid> E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28-386
<Assid> hrmm
<aSt3raL> sree:  /msg aSt3raL message
<Assid> what am i supposed to use?
<elyon225> Short of restarting X, what can I do when my desktop disappears?
<elyon225> ...background, all icons... gone.
<techie1> <AndrewB>I am actually trying to do a double boot with half/half with whatever space I got left which is about 23 gig
<aSt3raL> elyon225: you could try and restart gdm
<AndrewB> I am not sure if gParted supports NTFS. Can anybody vairfy?
<aSt3raL> it does not afiak
<JucaBlues> how do I upgrade rhytmbox to a newer version?
<AndrewB> Didnt think so
<tehxed> Anyone know how I can get my video card's bus identifier
<simpla> Can anyone help me with dualbooting ubuntu and Windows XP with Grub.  I have 2 hdds, linux on one, and windows on the other.
<JucaBlues> rhythmbox --version
<JucaBlues> Gnome rhythmbox 0.9.6
<JucaBlues> but I want to have 0.9.8
<tehxed> Anyone know how I can get my video card's bus identifier
<aSt3raL> JucaBlues: run synaptic package manager
<simpla> It comes up with errors when I try to boot from either through the grub menu.  If I pull one of the hdd's out, it works..  Any ideas on whats going on, or where I could look to help solve it?
<geeksauce> alright sweet... i got swat to ask for auth info.  what do i put there?  it isn't accepting my normal info there
<techie1> <AndrewB>Then Probably I must do it manually with system rescue and then install the livecd. Anybody knows?
<AndrewB> techie1: yeah looks that way.
<techie1> ok, good enough for me. thanks. I will report back and let you all know.
<techie1> thanks for all the input.
<techie1> bye for now.
<vox754> I want to watch TV with vlc. It gives me an error that the "chroma" is not set or something like that. Any experience? I also have tried totem, and mplayer and so far I can only watch TV with xawtv.
<simpla> join #grub
<RxDx> what program should i use to up musics on ipod?
<geeksauce> what should i be entering for the authentication info for SWAT?
<JucaBlues> aSt3raL: I have opened synaptic. It says I have rhythmbox 0.9.6-0ubuntu4 installed
<posingaspopular> RxDx: transfer to ipod?
<RxDx> posingaspopular, yes
<JucaBlues> but I want 0.9.8.How would I install that?
<Ironman273> How come Rhythmbox doesn't play MP3s?  It says it need Gstreamer?
<jeff22> does anyone know where I can get gnome-ppp package?
<sree> aSt3raL.. why ain't u responding.... ain't u getting my messages ?
<AndrewB> RxDx: gtkpod ?
<RxDx> AndrewB, thanks, ill try
<posingaspopular> RxDx: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<jessie^^> anyone know of an app I can use to monitor system temperature?
<RxDx> posingaspopular, thanks
<charles> sree, no luck for me either
<AndrewB> sree: you need to be registered user on Freenode to send private messages.
<geeksauce> SWAT help, anyone?
<aSt3raL> JucaBlues: if its showing the latest version is installed than it should be
<AndrewB> jessie^^: sensors
<aSt3raL> sree: no i am not
<posingaspopular> np
<sree> AndrewB how do i do that ?
<heathen> stupid laptop overheating
<JucaBlues> is there a way to intall a newer version of a software that was not packaged by ubuntu yet?
<AndrewB> sree: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<mikere> JucaBlues: there's always compiling from source
<AndrewB> sree: the person who you are PM'ing also needs to be registered.
<Assid> tehxed: which method did you use to install
* geeksauce begs for help with SWAT
<AndrewB> JucaBlues: get a very very new apt repo, or compile from source or CVS/SVN
<aSt3raL_> sree:  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<tehxed> Assid, give me link again
<tehxed> Assid, i'm configuring xserver-xorg
<jessie^^> AndrewB: installed it, how do i get it on the panel?
<f> libero
<JucaBlues> mikere: thanks
<Assid> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<JucaBlues> AndrewB: thanks
<AndrewB> jessie^^: oh on the panel? Im not sure.
<AndrewB> jessie^^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<geeksauce> default SWAT password is???
<BelialMkII> At the start of this tutorial, where can i find the menu it is asking me to change things in on edgy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Assid> tehxed:  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<yomm>  /exit
<tehxed> Assid, Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Assid> tehxed: aiglx?
<kalikiana> How can I open a MS Works file (wps) or convert it to another format?
<AndrewB> BelialMkII: your menu editor maybe hiding these options. check them out in menu editor.
<tehxed> probably going to ..with the ati
<BelialMkII> Will do, thanks AndrewB
<AndrewB> np
<FuzzyTheBear> got a problem fixing a machine .. trying to mount a ntfs volume to delete a bunch of files that are part of a bad trojan but it says even with the -w in the mount .. cant do it .. it's read only .. so im wondering if a ubuntu cd has a kernel with ntfs write options ? id very much appreciate the help . Thanks
<sree>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<fnf> Is there an app/Firefox extension that works on non-RSS enabled sites ?. I mean there're sites that don't have RSS Feeds but I want to automatically check when the page is changed.
<geeksauce> anyone know what the default login info is for SWAT?
<sree>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY swatcat
<gyaresu> kalikiana: Have you tried OpenOffice. (I can't remember if it likes wps files or not)
<sree> i tried this... didn't work
<AndrewB> fnf: unlikly tbh.. to scrape off a page is a hard task.
<geeksauce> anyone know what the default login info is for SWAT?
<kalikiana> gyaresu, I did, doesn't work. :/
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Got it to work, eh? That's a good question. I've always used the root account.
<zpertee> error locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory.  Anyone know what this is all about
<fnf> AndrewB: I think it wouldn't be hard to implement though, just periodically download the page then diff with the old file.
<gyaresu> kalikiana: I know MSOffice can't even open them. (How dumb is that?)
<AndrewB> fnf: I suppose so.. hmm. I have never heard of it tho..
<fnf> AndrewB: Thanks anyway.
<AndrewB> fnf: good luck
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yeah i followed those directions on that page you gave me.  the file i had to add had a comment line suggesting that i change to a restricted user instead of root
<fnf> AndrewB: The hard part is actually the UI that holds me from writing one :) .
<kalikiana> gyaresu, I read in a forum that MS recommends to save it as RTF to open it in MS Office *harhar
<geeksauce> arrenlex, which i did, but it won't take my regular login info now
<gyaresu> kalikiana: Which doesn't help you any.
<tom__>  /msg ubotu
<elpargo> hi anyone knows if there is a openGL package for freeciv?
<FuzzyTheBear> can a reent ubuntu live cd do write operations on a ntfs partition ?
<FuzzyTheBear> can a recent ubuntu live cd do write operations on a ntfs partition ?
<FuzzyTheBear> sorry .. bad typing
<scienceboy> hello again. i am a complete linux n00b. i use the synaptic program to download and install gnuchess, but it didn't turn up under applications>games. also, i don't know how to acess ~/.mozilla/firefox/ so that i can transfer my firefox settings from one computer to another
<gyaresu> kalikiana: shazam! http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=32E7205A-3880-4416-9260-57A96C8A9A76&displaylang=en
<arrenlex> geeksauce: You're outside the scope if my experience with swat now, sorry. = /
<gyaresu> kalikiana: not very Linuxy but maybe with Wine?
<arrenlex> Hisss! microsoft.com! It burnssss uss.
<sree> :(
<AndrewB> scienceboy: a .foo folder is hidden. on your browser go to View.. then hidden files.
<AndrewB> scienceboy: as for the other go into a terminal and enter gnuchess   and hit enter.
<hairulfr> I have a cd with a scratch on, when reading normally, the file is ok, but when ripping (it needs to be an *.iso it doesn't work) anyway to slow down gnomebaker and make it more accurate
<vox754> FuzzyTheBear, have you tried installing !fuse with the live CD
<vox754> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<contents> Hey all, I've got a problem with my desktop. I've mounted a fat partition, and then later decided to change the name of the partition. So I changed the name in /etc/fstab and made a new folder in /media with the new name. But when I restart, the folder on the desktop still has the old name.
<jramsey> apt-get cmd to install the kernel headers for dapper pls?
<scienceboy> andrewB: what is a .foo file? i did that and i see it
<AndrewB> scienceboy: any directory with a . at the beginning [a prefix]  is a hidden dir.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, ok.  well back to the original dilema... how to allow XP machines to view SMB shares without authentication
<contents> Does anyone have any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated
<elpargo> FuzzyTheBear, no the kernel driver is not that stable
<AndrewB> scienceboy: normally for settings of programs.
<scienceboy> andrewb: thank you! but what about the file i dled and installed from synaptic?
<sree> guys trying to register keeps telling me sree nickname is taken
<sree> how do i register as another name ?
<gyaresu> sree: change your nick then try again.
<AndrewB> sree: /nick newNick   /msg nickserv register [pass] 
<FuzzyTheBear> elpargo  :  thank you  :)
<heathen> people register tjeir nics?
<posingaspopular> sree: you need to /msg NickServ
<jramsey> how do i install the latest kernel headers compatible with my version of ubuntu?
<cafuego_> heathen: of course, can't have some kid somewhere pretending to be me.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: http://arrenlex.ls.la/smb.conf <-- Like that. Best answer I can give you. xD Sorry. The name in square brackets, like [AlexD] , is the share name. guest ok=yes is important for each one. security = SHARE is important in global -- that's the cornerstone for not having to enter a password. As for the rest, swat says it works, and it does.
<AndrewB> scienceboy: try going into a terminal and typing   'gnuchess'
<aSt3raL_> sree: are you using a windows driver with ndiswrapper or a linux driver?
<heathen> lol...  well, since heathen was taken before me,,,  guess im that kid
<arrenlex> !headers | jramsey
<ubotu> jramsey: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<jramsey> arrenlex, ty
<jeff22> how do I connect to the internet without a gnome-ppp package (I can't find one)
<cafuego_> heathen: it emans that when the real heathen comes back online, they might disconnect you and take the nick
<scienceboy> andrewb: ok, i will try
<scienceboy> brb
<dewey> jeff22,  install kppp
<geeksauce> arrenlex, hmm, do you think it could be a setting on the windows computer trying to access my shares?
<heathen> been using it for a while,,, not too worried
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Does that same computer access other Windows computers' shares without problems?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Have you restarted samba since changing the conf?
<jeff22> dewey kppp isn't available on the ubuntu disk either
<cafuego_> heathen: it's been unused for 2 years and a bit, i expect you could probably get a staff member to delete the registration for you, so you cna register it
<geeksauce> arrenlex, good question... let me see
<heathen> caf,  how would i go about that?
<cafuego_> heathen: check the www.freenode.net site for docs and faq :-)
<heathen> thx
<Celldweller> alaright i had to reformat my laptop its a dell latitude 510, and now i can't get the dadgum onboard wifi card to get working again
<jramsey> arrenlex, i keep getting an error when i try installing any pkg; i just updated to dapper: error is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7299/
<Ironman273> Is the root password different than my password?
<Celldweller> can anayone help lol
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Yes, in that there isn't one.
<posingaspopular> Ironman273: i dont think so
<posingaspopular> what are you trying to do
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yes it can view other windows shares on other windows computers with no auth.  there is a setting on the serving xp boxes called "simple file sharing" that is enabled, though.  i don't know how to set that in linux, though
<Ironman273> So if I type "su" and it asks for my root password it should be nothing?
<Kaline> What Cafuego said, there is no password for root by default.
<arrenlex> jramsey: And what happens if you type no and press enter?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: You should type 'sudo -s' instead of 'su' and enter your own password.
<Celldweller> if you just installed ubuntu it's your own password
<Kaline> Ironman273: Use 'sudo -s'.
<Celldweller> installed it (again)
<Celldweller> lol
<mptech> can the ubuntu/xubuntu installer non-destructively resize FAT32 partitions?
<Kaline> irssi is nice. :E
<posingaspopular> sudo passwd changes the password too
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Ubuntu uses sudo and has the root account disabled by default, for security reasons.
<Ironman273> cafuego: I'm trying to install java.  The instructions say to use su. You learn something new
<Ironman273> :)
<cafuego_> Ironman273: What instructions?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: And you have restarted samba since changing the conf?
<Celldweller> lol can someone remind me how to get my broadcom 43xx blah blah to work again? =)
<hairulfr> Ironman273: www.ubuntuguide.org
<jessie^^> i have an hp pavillion dv6245us notebook. I don't need anything special to tell the fan to run, do I?
<Ironman273> cafuego_: The instructions on the java website
<cafuego_> Ironman273: You shouldn't need any odd instructions at all, there are ubuntu packages.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i haven't changed the samba config at all... i'll double-check but everything seems to be in order
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Don't suse those, please :-)
<Ironman273> cafuego_: from the sfotware packages?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf for me, I want to look through it.
<hairulfr> Ironman273: Don't use those,
<Ironman273> Oops
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Yeah, java is prepackaged (with plugin and everything)
<cafuego_> unless you're on non-x86 hardware
<geeksauce> arrenlex, thanks man, i appreciate it.  hang on i'll pastebin that for you
<Ironman273> cafuego_: I have to get used to this software package thing.  I'm used to downloading everything :S
<sgtmattbaker>  I have an extended partition I just created.  The logical partitions that are inside of it seem to be mounted by default as usbdisk's.. how do I automount them?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Make sure the 'multiverse' repository is enabled, then simply 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre'
<Pelo> can someone tell me how to fix this error msg each time i try to use mplayer  ? : "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<Celldweller> please help me with the onboard chipset lol
<sgtmattbaker> could someone start a private conversation to tell me how to automount my new partitions
<Ironman273> cafuego_: OK, but I find the "Add/Remove Application" thing easier...  give a n00b a break ;)
<Celldweller> i've been searching for hours
<jramsey> arrenlex, i get this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/369869
<cafuego_> Pelo: Fix the config file or run 'mplayer -vo xv <file>'
<Pelo> Celldweller,  try looking it up in the forum
<Celldweller> and whataever i did athe first time i forgot
<kitche> Pelo: for me that message goes away if I add my user to the video group
<Celldweller> i did
<Celldweller> it's notvery cleara
<cafuego_> Ironman273: synaptic will be fine too :-)
<arrenlex> jramsey: try apt-get remove --purge j2sdk1.4-doc
<cafuego_> Ironman273: cli is just a tad quicker, once you know the package names
<sgtmattbaker>  I have an extended partition I just created.  The logical partitions that are inside of it seem to be mounted by default as usbdisk's.. how do I automount them?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7300/
<kalikiana> gyaresu, That program you posted is for MS Word only. :/
<Ironman273> cafuego_: There's a Java 5.0 plugin and a Java 1.4 plugin for firefox.  Should 5.0 plugin be enough?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Yup.
<AndrewB> !fstab | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jramsey> arrenlex, just remove it?? nothing else after that?
<Ironman273> cafuego_: BTW, the cli gave me an error
<Pelo> cafuego,  the config file is mty , what do you suggest I put it
<gyaresu> kalikiana: I've just been messing around with it under wine. Can't find where it installs though.
<rswitzer> can someone help me configure multiple soundcards?
<arrenlex> jramsey: Did it remove successfully?
<Ironman273> cafuego_: but synaptic seems to be working fine
<jramsey> arrenlex, yep
<arrenlex> jramsey: Then you're set.
<arrenlex> jramsey: Unless you actually need java docs.
<jramsey> arrenlex, ok txs ... nah i dont really need them i just need synaptic to run when i want to add pkgs
<AndrewB> rswitzer: checkout http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Multisounds/
<Ironman273> Are there any predefined folders for documents, music, photos, etc?  (I know, it's probably a typical Windows question)
<rswitzer> thanks
<contents> Could someone help me rename a partition? I renamed it in fstab, but the desktop still shows the old name.
<AndrewB> rswitzer: never done it tho ;)
<prem> higrp,could any 1 help me??
<`Z`> poy
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Nope, just create your own
<Ironman273> cafuego_: In my home directory?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: I prefer to recreate the Mac OS folders - yes.
<AndrewB> prem: ask your question.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: What name d'you want for this machine? I can't even find one in the conf.
<Ironman273> cafuego_: Not familiar with Mac OS
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Documents Pictures Movies
<Regner> is there any good tutorials/walkthroughs for setting up samba for a home NAS ?
<geeksauce> the xbox recognizes it as john_desktop i think
<AndrewB> cafuego_: whats up? I am semi familure with MacOS
<prem> AndrewB,my volume control crashed!!
<cafuego_> I also use Library to hold lihks to config directories and fonts etc
<xtknight> w000000t...any questions?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, the xbox recognizes it as john_desktop i think
<Ironman273> cafuego: Java is saying it's having dependency problems... :-S
<AndrewB> prem: sudo alsamixer
<prem> AndrewB,http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411346 this might help u
<JoseStefan> My grub meny doesn't show the "grub version" line at the top, is that normal? i think i messed it up
<AndrewB> oh
<JoseStefan> menu*
<xtknight> !gwos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> Ironman273: That probaly means the universe and multiverse repositories are missing
<Pelo> JoseStefan,  #grub
<chipbuddy> so i just recently got a hard drive partition recognized and mounted with ubuntu, but i can't change permissions on it. sudo chmod 777 music doesn't change anything
<chipbuddy> what do i do?
<zpertee> how do I Enable universe repositories?  Help is much appreciated
<AndrewB> prem: ok....no clue sorry to say.
<Ironman273> cafuego: I went back to synaptic and it says I have 2 broken packages in my system.  How do I fix them?
<cafuego_> chipbuddy: is it a FAT32 or NTFS partition?
<chipbuddy> fat32
<xtknight> chipbuddy: perhaps you need to mount the partition with a umask of 022
<Pelo> chipbuddy, 755
<xtknight> 777-755=022 umask
<mptech> can the ubuntu/xubuntu installer non-destructively resize FAT32 partitions?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: This box sharing a printer?
<chipbuddy> in fstab when i'm mounting it?
<xtknight> chipbuddy: yes in options for that fstab line
<AndrewB> zpertee: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<prem> AndrewB,dude i could open volume panel with i command u just gave me...how to change sound settings??
<Regner> what is the name of the program that will test the apt mirrors and find the fastest one for you ?
<chipbuddy> thansk
<chipbuddy> thanks
<AndrewB> prem: it is als ncurses based. arrow keys etc.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, nope
<cafuego_> chipbuddy: fat32 doesn't support file permissions (at all) so you need to set it at boot time via fstab.
<chipbuddy> ah... so everyone on my system can do anything to the fat partition?
<prem> AndrewB,my master volume is mute
<Ironman273> cafuego: It said to search with the term "broken" and when I did it came up with "Synaptic Package Manager" and "Klean Sweep" (which is not installed)
<cafuego_> chipbuddy: Not if you add a uid=<your uid> option
<xtknight> chipbuddy: yea as long as windows isn't governing the partition in any way.  windows loses control of it when you access the partition from antoher OS.  that parition is not encrypted
<herpez> hi, im having some troubles installing beryl on an ati radeon x700, it crashes when i load beryl manager, where can i get help
<cafuego_> chipbuddy: use uid/gid/umask to determine ownership and permissions
<AndrewB> prem: a sec..
<AndrewB> prem: hit M
<AndrewB> try that
<cafuego_> Ironman273: urrmmm...
<BelialMkII> whats the package name for sshd in ubuntu
<cafuego_> BelialMkII: openssh-server
<AndrewB> BelialMkII: ssh-server
<BelialMkII> thanks
<AndrewB> or that ;)
<Ironman273> cafuego: Great.  I broke Ubuntu in less than 24 hours
<cafuego_> Ironman273: <hehe>
<AndrewB> Ironman273: one way to learn.
<jessie^^> i have an hp pavillion dv6245us notebook. I don't need anything special to tell the fan to run, do I?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Did you enable multiverse and universe in synaptic?
<xtknight> i break ubuntu every 24 hours
<tehxed> How the hell do I apply a theme in Beryl?
<Ironman273> cafuego: Yes
<Regner> BelialMkII: openssh-server
<xtknight> tehxed: emerald theme manager
<eternalswd> anyone experienced with writing xevent polling functionality in c++?
<tehxed> yeah, i'm in there
<tehxed> now i want to apply one
<tehxed> how?!
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Ok, open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update' (make sure synaptic is not running)
<xtknight> tehxed: click one
<vox754> mptech, it should be safe to resize the partition. You should defragment the drive first.
<tehxed> xtknight, i did
<tehxed> nothing happens
<AndrewB> eternalswd: try in ##c++
<xtknight> tehxed: maybe there's an issue with yor beryl.  mine themes it when i simply click one of the themes inthe list
<Ironman273> cafuego: it fetched 3Bytes
<tehxed> xtknight, let me restart
<cafuego_> Ironman273: That will update the lists of available packages.
<xtknight> tehxed: just restart your wm maybe? (i.e. beryl-manager)..
<Ironman273> cafuego: It still lists the same 2 packages under "broken"
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Ok, now run 'sudo apt-get -f install'  - that SHOULD fetch the missing package(s) that is/are causing java to be broken.
<xtknight> jessie^^: no, but you can use a special 'governor' to govern fan/cpu frequency scaling
<angasule> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<prem> AndrewB,any way to get back the default volume manager?
<xtknight> jessie^^: other than that the fan is generally on full speed
<armenb> hi
<Ironman273> cafuego: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<n3rrd> Would anyone happen to know why a burnt Ubuntu install disc will pass the integrity check on one computer, but fail on another?  It passes on a more modern computer, but fails on an IBM T21.
<AndrewB> prem: I ain't sure I am sorry to say..
<armenb> i'm having a stupid problem with ubuntu.
<xtknight> armenb: elaborate ;)
<Ironman273> cafuego: But Java is installed :-/
<AndrewB> !welcome | armenb
<ubotu> armenb: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<xtknight> n3rrd: memory errors on the other pc, or disk drive issues
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Okay, try this
<cafuego_> Ironman273: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<xtknight> n3rrd: i recommend using the memtest on ubuntu cd
<arrenlex> geeksauce: sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.bak
<n3rrd> xtknight:  I ran it for a bit, without any errors.  Knoppix boots and runs fine, and Slack doesn't seem to have any issues.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: sudo wget http://arrenlex.ls.la/johnsmb.conf -O/etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ironman273> cafuego: OK.  It immediately went back to the command line.  BTW what dies sudo stand for?
<wisea> hey guys, i'm having a problem accessing some files inside music programs... i mounted my ntfs hdd and i can see the files in terminal... but not in any of my media programs (xmms or rhythembox)
<gradin> i've got a problem...
<armenb> sure. modules specified in /etc/modules are not loaded upon bootup.
<Ironman273> *dies=does
<armenb> can you suggest a way i can debug the situation?
<n3rrd> xtknight: WinXP also installed without problems.
<xtknight> n3rrd: it could be anything from the disc media, to the disk drive's tolerance of disk-read errors, to your motherboard's controller to an internal component like memory or the cpu
<arrenlex> geeksauce: sudo /etc/init.d/samba force-reload
<AndrewB> wisea: seems like a permissions error.
<herpez> need help config beryl on radeon x700, anyone?
<pablo_> how can i do for configure my sound card with 2 outs?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: sudo executes commands as root user
<gradin> my backup server says unable to access dpkg status area: read-only filesystem when i try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<n3rrd> xtknight:  Yeah... frusturating.  I'll try another burner, I suppose.
<wisea> AndrewB: i set fstab to user
<armenb> i'm running ubuntu dapper.
<gradin> what do i do to fix it?
<xtknight> armenb: i believe you need to put them in the 'modules' under initramfs.  i dont think /etc/modules is used by ubutnu
<Ironman273> cafuego: But does it stand for something?
<wisea> do i have to change anything else?
<xtknight> n3rrd: burn at 1x
<cafuego_> Ironman273:  Super User DO
<AndrewB> wisea: ok not sure..
<Ironman273> cafuego: DO as in to do or doing something?
<n3rrd> xtknight: Alright, I'll try burning slower.  I'm also redownloading the ISO from another source, just incase.
<wisea> AndrewB: /dev/hdd1       /media/hdd      auto    user,rw 0       0
<prem> could anyone help??how to get back volume manager??
<armenb> xtknight - i don't think i'm using initrd...
<mptech> what the equivalent of debian unstable in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: Ok, 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin'
<arrenlex> geeksauce: If this works, you can try making the server's name longer, but I couldn't remember how many characters the name was limited to so I went with the safe thing and made < 8.
<mptech> *what's
<xtknight> armenb: sorry, actually i think /etc/modules IS used by ubuntu.
<xtknight> armenb: i was thinking of modules.conf which lists modules and parameters
<Ironman273> cafuego: Java installed OK, even with the errors it gave me
<cafuego_> Ironman273: If that spits out errors, can you put them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<armenb> xtknight - well if it is, for some reason, ubuntu isn't parsing it correctly/at all.
<xtknight> armenb: youre not using initrd?
<pablo_> how can i do for configure my sound card with two outs?
<cafuego_> that's peculiar
<xtknight> n3rrd: um do an md5 check?
<armenb> er, not afaik...how do i check if i am again?
<gradin> mptech: i think your refering to the unstable respoistorys... try /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ironman273> cafuego: even though it's installed already?
<xtknight> armenb: pastebin it
<pablo_> 'cause i have four speakers
<nweaver916> anyone here who can help with torrent problems? #Azureus-support is dead :(
<armenb> it's been awhile since i've done linux sysadmin-type stuff, quite obviously...
<armenb> pastebin what?
<mptech> gradin, I am referring to installing from unstable repositories
<xtknight> !pastebin | armenb
<ubotu> armenb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> armenb: your /etc/modules
<cafuego_> Ironman273: No, not if it's already installed. It's just weird it says it has broken packages.
<cafuego_> coffee-mug: go fill yourself, then come back.
<gradin> mptech: yep then you want to remove the # infront of the repositorys marked unsable in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chipbuddy> exit
<prem> could anyone help??how to get back volume manager??
<Ironman273> cafuego: Well I'm about to run Azureus, so that'll tell me if the runtimes are installed but the browser plugin is definitely working
<xtknight> prem: back to your gnome panel?
<gradin> mptech: then do a sudo apt-get update
<armenb> xtknight - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7302/
<cafuego_> Ironman273: the plugin depends on the runtime, so it should be
<mptech> gradin, I would like to know if it's possible to do it before the install
<xtknight> prem: first, do you have any alsa devices?  'sudo asoundconf list' in the console, pastebin it please
<geeksauce> arrenlex, now the share doesn't even show up on other machines :(
<prem> xtknight,ye
<arrenlex> geeksauce: That's even the opposite of helpful! :(
<gradin> mptech: you mean from a networked install?
<xtknight> armenb: how are you deducing that those modules have not been laoded?
<armenb> the most important thing that is not being loaded is tulip, which drives my network card :-P
<roho> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<armenb> xtknight - lsmod|grep <foo>
<xtknight> prem: put 'gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable' in your session for Startup apps
<Quintoxis> is there a way when installing ubuntu to rather than have a GUI have a text based install that shows you whats happening? it keeps jamming for me when installing and i would like to find out when & why
<gradin> my backup server says unable to access dpkg status area: read-only filesystem when i try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gradin> what do i need to do to fix it?
<xtknight> armenb: interesting...... what happens if you type 'sudo modprobe tulip'  and errors printed to dmesg?
<gradin> i was just trying to install kde
<arrenlex> geeksauce: And what happens if you type \\JOHNDSKP\ in Windows Explorer?
<JoseStefan> My grub menu doesn't show the "grub version" line at the top, is that normal? i think i messed it up
<xtknight> gradin: i dont know.  for some reason you root file system is read only.  did you use the sysrq key or sometihng?  i'm not sure how that would happen otherwise
<armenb> xtknight - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7303/
<mar2686> hi
<Ironman273> cafuego: everything is working fine.  I've read that Brasero is a good burning software but it's not in the software packages.  Do I install that from their website?
<gradin> xtknight: not to my knowledge
<geeksauce> arrenlex, the folder i had shared is no longer shared (when i right-click and click share folder it is set to "do not share")
<prem> xtKnight:http://paste.biz/paste-711.html
<xtknight> armenb: i dont see anything odd
<prem> xtKnight: http://paste.biz/paste-711.html
<armenb> the module loads fine. it just looks like its not getting loaded.
<gradin> xtknight: how can i fix it?
<xtknight> armenb: is tulip blacklisted anywhere?
<armenb> yeah, exactly, that's my stupid problem :-P
<arrenlex> geeksauce: ?? where is this?
<cafuego_> Ironman273: You don't really need any burning software for Ubuntu, just insert a CD, drag stuff to the icon and click 'burn' :-)
<armenb> "blacklisted"?
<armenb> you can blacklist modules?
<geeksauce> nautilus
<xtknight> prem: so did you try gnome-volumne-manager in startup (see above) and restart gnome?
<lemoniceblock> Hi all, I'm trying to compile ndiswrapper and when I am following the community docs
<wisea> hey anybody that can help me... I just did a fresh install of xubuntu 6.10... its great, exept for that i cant access any of my media on my ntfs hdd
<xtknight> armenb: yes, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<wisea> i can access files with the terminal, but not within applications
<Ironman273> cafuego: Thanks, that helps!  Off to search for more software then...
<xtknight> wisea: mount the partition with a umask of 022 in fstab
<cafuego_> Ironman273: :-)
<lemoniceblock> When I type sudo make uinstall, it says that it cannot remove something
<prem> ok
<lemoniceblock> I've repeated that step a few times now, and it still has that error, is this normal?
<xtknight> wisea: umask means user mask.  it is an octal number, 777-nnn=your umask.  nnn is traditional permissions style (755 in this case)
<armenb> xtknight - according to those files, no. and something else there claims to be blacklisted and "replaced by tulip"
<geeksauce> arrenlex, in nautilus
<xtknight> armenb: hm which module would that be?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Ah...
<wisea> xtknight: okay, where do i add that in fstab?  heres my entry right now...  /dev/hdd1       /media/hdd      auto    user,rw 0       0
<xtknight> gradin: um reboot?
<bird603568> when i do a mount it says "mount: not a directory"
<armenb> xtknight - either way, is there an easy way to debug this situation?
<arrenlex> geeksauce, okay, try this version:
<xtknight> gradin: first check 'df -h' pastebin that please
<arrenlex> geeksauce: sudo wget http://arrenlex.ls.la/johnsmb.conf -O/etc/samba/smb.conf
<gradin> xtknight: well thats intresting just rebooted and it said my root filesystem failed a fsck and that i need to run it manually
<arrenlex> geeksauce: sudo /etc/init.d/samba force-reload
<bird603568> and im trying to mount it to /mnt/cdrom and its a dir because i made it
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to network boot an install? I've got a 1U server without a CD drive.
<xtknight> gradin: the error may be irrecoverable if you reboot now.  maybe youre out of disk space
<armenb> xtknight - the module that was blacklisted is de4x5
<armenb> i have no idea what its for.
<xtknight> wisea:  /dev/hdd1       /media/hdd      auto    user,rw,umask=0022 0       0
<wisea> thanks xtknight  :)
<vox754> lemoniceblock, sorry that my guide wasn't good enough. Try "locate ndiswrapper" and removing every file you find with that name.
<xtknight> gradin: well let it go fsck
<prem> xtknight:restarted
<lemoniceblock> vox754: hehe, don't say that~ at least it's something for me to work with
<xtknight> armenb: umm sorry i really dont know.  why isn't ubuntu loading tulip automatically anyway?
<xtknight> prem: ok do you see volume manager in gnome panel now?
<lemoniceblock> vox754: at that stage, should I be trying to remove things though?
<prem> xtknight: no
<armenb> xtknight - i have no idea! i don't even know how to debug this situation.
<wisea> xtknight: thanks, it works now
<armenb> it would be really swell if i could get a bootlog somewhere
<xtknight> prem: right click empty spot on top of gnome panel, goto add to panel, and select volume control
<nandovieira> hi... I'm trying to install Ubuntu. But when I run install, a message saying something about a fat32 error stops the installation... Any command I can run on windows to fix this errors?
<xtknight> armenb: dmesg is essentially a bootlog (kernel log actually)
<AndrewB> nandovieira: try a defrag on the partition.
<xtknight> armenb: i really don't know how to fix it nor how to debug it in this case
<Ironman273> To get into themeing, you have to find themes for Gnome, not Ubuntu, correct?
<armenb> yeah, kernel log is useless for stuff like this though.
<xtknight> Ironman273: not sure what you mean
<AndrewB> Ironman273: yes.
<xtknight> Ironhand: what is an Ubuntu theme?
<bird603568> anyone?
<nandovieira> AndrewB: Ok... I'll try it!
<xtknight> Ironman273: ^
<geeksauce> arrenlex, still not showing up, still not showing as a shared folder
<armenb> its the rc scripts (or whatever modern distros call them these days) that actually do module loading
<vox754> lemoniceblock, yep. I think I tried that before and it worked. You know, with the kernel update my wireless stopped working. I recompiled and I'm happy as a penguin again.
<xtknight> armenb: right, i dont know.  maybe pipe those to output or something
<prem> xtknight: thankks mann tht was simple
<armenb> how do i do that? :-P
<xtknight> armenb: or put sudo modprobe tulip in one of them
<Ironman273> xtknight: Exactly, that's what I figured.  The themes are for Gnome not Ubuntu.  I'm still learning my way around, just installed last night
<armenb> gar. stupid linux :P
<xtknight> armenb: heh ;)
<lemoniceblock> vox754: so after I use 'locate ndiswrapper' I should delete everything that shows up?
<xtknight> Ironman273: well there are no themes for 'ubuntu'.. you're either finding gtk themes, or metacity, or gnome display manager themes, or kernel usplash themes
<xtknight> Ironman273: they are all distro-independent
<bird603568> SLACKWARE
<bird603568> you guys suck cock
<armenb> btw in ubuntu
<bird603568> ps im drunk
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Could you pastebin "sudo cat /var/log/samba/samba.log | tail -n 50" please?
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<xtknight> bird603568: i noticed.  do yourself a favor
<armenb> how do i prevent it from doing a graphical boot?
<Ironman273> xtknight: right.  Thanks for confusing the heck out of me now :-P  So to change the way Ubuntu looks, what should I search for?
<xtknight> armenb: hmm, remove usplash?  this may be helpful:
<AndrewB> bird603568: that is not language for a GNU/Linux help channel. Take yourself somewhere else.
<xtknight> !usplash | armenb
<armenb> maybe i can see something interesting as it whizzes uselessly past my screen...
<ubotu> armenb: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<xtknight> Ironman273: no problem, im' known for doing that :D
<xtknight> Ironman273: umm well what do you want to change?  what aspect of your desktop?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i checked the config file you told me to use... it references dhcp.conf  ...i'm not sure what this file is, bit i know i have DHCP disabled on my router. all IP's are manually assigned.
<vox754> lemoniceblock, I think what has the name "ndiswrapper" on it. Those modules .ko or .so, and config files under "/etc". You can't break your system, don't worry too much.
<`Matir> I'm having trouble with a USB hard drive enclosure... it gives me all sorts of errors, shown here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7304/
<armenb> by the way, is "dapper" considered old these days?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Hmmmmm.
<wisea> dag... ubuntu doesn't come with mp3 support?
<wisea> weird
<AndrewB> wisea: legal reasons.
<Ironman273> xtknight: Well, in Windows terms something like a Windowblinds theme.  Changes the appearance of, well, the windows and such.
<armenb> is fiesty the distro after dapper, and is it reasonably stable?
<xtknight> `Matir: looks like hard disk problems.  try disabling dma on it to debug?
<AndrewB> armenb: it is stil in beta.. try at own risk.
<lemoniceblock> vox754: alright, thanx ^^
<geeksauce> arrenlex, "cat: /var/log/samba/samba.log: No such file or directory"
<eternalswd> no, fiesty is not stable yet
<gradin> xtknight: buffer i/o error on device dm-0 logical block 20 blocks and counting
<wisea> AndrewB: where should i get the codec?
<prem> xtknight: nautilus is crashing frequently..i have to always do a start in recovery mode..any ideas??
<wisea> do they have it in add/remove?
<AndrewB> wisea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eternalswd> wisea, it depends on what player you are using
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I give up. Restore your samba from /etc/samba/smb.conf.bak and good luck getting it to work. = / Sorry.
<xtknight> Ironman273: metacity (for window borders), and gnome (or gtk) themes for buttons and widgets.  put them in /usr/share to make them user-independent.  user themes are stored in ~/.themes/
<KG4KBU> hi all
<KG4KBU> anyone in here
<`Matir> xtknight, it's USB so hdparm can't turn off DMA
<xtknight> prem: hm not relaly.  mine used to do that a lot the only way i solved it was to reinstall :(
<geeksauce> arrenlex, what is the dhcp.conf file for?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<AndrewB> KG4KBU: yeah 927 are in here ;)
<xtknight> `Matir: hmm.  youre right.  usb prolly doesn't even have dma righT?
<Ironman273> xtknight: Thx.  Now I get it (I think)
<xtknight> gradin: well good luck
<KG4KBU> kewl
<KG4KBU> what is this room all about
<KG4KBU> ??
<xtknight> `Matir: try a fsck on the partition?
<xtknight> !welcome | KG4KBU
<ubotu> KG4KBU: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<gradin> xtknight: does that mean my drive is crashing?
<`Matir> xtknight, it can't even read the partition table
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Dunno. I use dhcp myself, but that file doesn't exist on my system. It's just one of those lines that the magical swat put in it.
<`Matir> KG4KBU, ham?
<Yggdrasil> kg4kbu
<Yggdrasil> u ham ?
<xtknight> gradin: no.  it just means the filesystem table may be corrupted, not necessarily anything more
<KG4KBU> im looking for a chat for singles or something
<KG4KBU> yeah
<KG4KBU> ham
<Yggdrasil> join #HAMRADIO
* Yggdrasil KE5LST
<KG4KBU> a young ham
<xtknight> `Matir: do you want anything on the usb disk?
<KG4KBU> hehe
<Yggdrasil> OK BBL
<gradin> xtknight: right then so reinstall?
<Turgon> Is there a way to change Ubuntu's sensibility to the scrolling of the mouse's wheel? Thanks.
<xtknight> `Matir: i mean, would you like to just wipe it all?
<xtknight> gradin: naw let fsck go
<AndrewB> Turgon: yeah. Preferneces -> Mouse.
<`Matir> xtknight, I already tried, fdisk throws errors
<KG4KBU> but does anyone have a good room to find a woman
<geeksauce> arrenlex, oh ok.  should it be set to "read-only=yes"?
<KG4KBU> like a singles room
<xtknight> KG4KBU: #ubuntu-offtopic
<AndrewB> KG4KBU: freenode is not here for that purpose please read http://freenode.net/index.shtml
<eternalswd> probably not on freenode :p
<shatrat> KG4KBU, I think all linux channels are inherently singles rooms
<arrenlex> geeksauce: If you don't want it written to, yeah.
<KG4KBU> alright
<xtknight> `Matir: hmm.  well what about wiping the mbr manually?
<arrenlex> shatrat: Hey! I resemble that remark! >=|
<KG4KBU> dalnet or something
<KG4KBU> i dunno
<KG4KBU> im new to irc
<Turgon> AndrewB : thanks but I don't have that option (I use Edgy)
<tehxed> anyone know why themes won't load when i click on them in Emerald theme manager?!?
<xtknight> `Matir: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/blkdevice count=1 bs=512
<AndrewB> Turgon: should have it somewhere still..
<xtknight> `Matir: only do that on your usb disk! :0
<xtknight> tehxed: #beryl
<tehxed> thanks
<`Matir> xtknight, yeah
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i ask because you have writeable set to no and read-only set to no as well
<Hatty_> does anyone know why i wouldnt be able to execute a file (it says its not found) even though its in the current directory. I can still run cat and file and stuff on it, but it won't execute (yes it is +x)
<armenb> hmm
<armenb> is udev used for network interfaces too?
<burepe_> anyone get flash working in firefox? I installed it in flock and now it won't start so I am a little scared to mess up firefox
<omeil> umm so linux can't write in ntfs?
<xtknight> Hatty: file system 'user' parameter?  but there's probably something else
<AndrewB> Hatty: sh ./script.sh?
<burepe_> yeah
<xtknight> omeil: writing support is experimental or limitd
<AndrewB> omeil: it is dodgy
<Hatty> AndrewB: Its an elf binary, from asm i wrote
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Oh, it probably doesn't like that. But the version before didn't have a writable parameter at all.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Hold on...
<AndrewB> !ntfs | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xtknight> omeil:  but ntfs writing (stable but limited) is in kernel.  full and experimental support is available via ntfs-3g
<omeil> oh ok
<AndrewB> Hatty: just   ./script
<xtknight> Hatty: type file <file-you-want-to-execute>
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Aha. What happens if you run the testparm command with that file?
<omeil> its just that i only got a 5gb parition for Ubuntu and not much can be done with that limited amount of space.
<xtknight> burepe_: yes i have it working in firefox
<Hatty> xtknight: mycat: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<burepe_> how did you install it?
<xtknight> Hatty: type "./mycat" at the terminal to execute it
<Hatty> xtknight: bash: ./mycat: No such file or directory
<Hatty> xtknight: its there, but it wont execute
<xtknight> Hatty: `sudo chmod 777 mycat` to avoid silly things i guess
<xtknight> Hatty: then try it
<arrenlex> Hatty: chmod +x mycat
<Hatty> xtknight: its +x
<xtknight> he said +x didnt work either
<omeil> can someone help me i am a noob source installer :) i want to install wine
<xtknight> Hatty: chmod a+x ?
<AndrewB> !wine | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<master5o1> i want to talk to a bot!
<arrenlex> !hi | master5o1
<ubotu> master5o1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i don't know anything about that command
<Hatty> xtknight: just did 777, still wont
<burepe_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<xtknight> Hatty: type 'mount | grep /root/partition' and report the parameters used to mount the partition you're currently on
<lemoniceblock> hmmn that's not working >.<""
<arrenlex> geeksauce: It's a samba command to test the config file. Run it as "testparm <file>" for a specific file or just testparm for /etc/samba/smb.conf.
<AndrewB> Hatty: output of ls -l ./mycat
<Ironman273> xtknight: I got the themes and I got the icons.  What do I do with an "engine"?
<Hatty> AndrewB: -rwxrwxrwx 1 hatty hatty 2411 2007-02-23 18:06 ./mycat
<omeil> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xtknight> Ironman273: engines must be installed as they are libraries
<Hatty> xtknight: /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Ironman273> xtknight: the whole cli thing, huh?
<omeil> should i install wine using the source or should i download the package?
<xtknight> Ironman273: usually you have to compile the engine and make install will put it in the proper location (if you configure with prefix=/usr). otherwise some sites have ubuntu pkgs you just install to get the engine working
<armenb> xtknight - ooh. im getting somewhere.
<xtknight> Hatty: fsck the partition
<omeil> cause i already have the tared source . but im not sure how to install it that way
<xtknight> armenb: eh?
<armenb> i have my root on /dev/md0
<Ironman273> xtknight: OK, thx.  That looks like it'll be for another time
<geeksauce> arrenlex, wow all kinds of errors... i'll pastebin
<armenb> that may be causing a problem
<xtknight> armenb: raid/lvm right?
<Hatty> xtknight: should i reboot and go into a livecd to do that or is it safe?
<armenb> actually, no lvm, just raid
<xtknight> Hatty: hm yeah reboot into a livecd.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Really? It must be because I don't use ubuntu, so the versions of samba are different.
<Hatty> k
<xtknight> Hatty: hey, see if it'll execute from the livecd maybe
<armenb> i'm getting modprobe errors in the bootup screen when i turn off splash
<Hatty> xtknight: alright
<xtknight> Hatty: what happens if you do sudo ./mycat though?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7305/
<Jrabbit> Hello
<xtknight> Hatty: also, that executable looks like it's dynamically linked.  try ldd ./mycat to list libraries
<armenb> fucking linux console.
<xtknight> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jrabbit> Nautilus is erroring out.
<Hatty> xtknight:sudo: unable to execute ./mycat: No such file or directory
<armenb> sorry,
<xtknight> just swear in your status window ; )
<xtknight> Hatty: try ldd..
<Hatty> xtknight: its linked to libc, i linked it
<Hatty> xtknight: /usr/bin/ldd: line 117: ./mycat: No such file or directory
<xtknight> Hatty: yeah go fsck it, it's messed
<armenb> ok i essentially know what my problem is
<Hatty> k
<arrenlex> geeksauce: LOL XD
<armenb> it's that my files are on a raid device
<omeil> umm i have a problem. when i try to install wine from the add/remove it tells me Wine Windows EMulator cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)????
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Well that would explain everything!
<armenb> and the raid drives aren't mounted until later.
<Jrabbit> Trying to do a dpkg fix, upgrade was interupted by XGL kill keystroke
<armenb> which is silly of ubuntu.
<xtknight> armenb: hmm but what would that have to do with tulip?
<armenb> it's not tulip in particular
<xtknight> omeil: uhh do you have a 64bit ubuntu?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, you figure it out?
<armenb> ubuntu isn't loading *ANY* of the modules in my /etc/modules
<HowDoIResetTheGu> brb
<omeil> no i don't
<arrenlex> geeksauce: xDDD See something wrong here? params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: <title>KDE Simple File Server</title>
<armenb> and i think its not doing that because it can't find the modules
<xtknight> omeil: what happens if you type 'sudo apt-get install wine' from the terminal?
<armenb> because they haven't been mounted yet.
<arrenlex> params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: <NOFRAMES>
<omeil> hmm haven't tried
<xtknight> html is in your samba
<omeil> one second
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> armenb: ahhh
<xtknight> armenb: i dont think they'd be that stupid though...hmmmmm
<armenb> does anyone here know the name of the function that reads /etc/modules and tries to line-by-line modprobe the modules?
<xtknight> it's probably an rc script
<omeil> umm i have a problem. when i try to install wine from the add/remove it tells me Wine Windows EMulator cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)????
<armenb> because if i can just stuff those commands in my rc.local that will probably work for me.
<omeil> oops sorry lol
<betatux> armenb, depmod -a ?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: sudo wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/369917 -O/etc/samba/smb.conf
<omeil> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<omeil> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<omeil> is only available from another source
<omeil> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<xtknight> omeil: type 'uname -a'
<Jrabbit>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: then run testparm again
<omeil> Linux omeil-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<geeksauce> arrenlex, how is there html in there? lol... i should have known something was funny when it opened in ff by default, lol
<Jrabbit> How do I do this?
<Jrabbit> Restart X?
<AndrewB> Jrabbit: ctrl+alt+del
<Jrabbit> Logout?
<xtknight> omeil: do you have any extra repositories loaded?
<TLP-CD> ...erm....how do i put a shortcut to my home folder on my desktop....
<Jrabbit> thank you
<omeil> yea
<Xenguy> TLP-CD: launcher ?
<TLP-CD> i cant get anywhere in xfce without it...
<armenb> omeil - what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Xenguy> TLP-CD: right-click etc.
<Xenguy> TLP-CD: ahh
<omeil> I loaded the extra repositories which let me install the Nvidia drivers. Ubuntu 6.10
<TLP-CD> 6.10
<xtknight> omeil: hmm those may be conflicting
<Jrabbit> AndrewB: No luck
<Xenguy> TLP-CD: latest version of xfce apparently has desktop icons, but older versions probably don't
<xtknight> omeil: wait, extra official ubuntu repos or third party?
<burepe_> xtknight: what method did you use to install flash. I followed the restricted formats directions but it did not work. THe other way is to do it though the browser which caused flock to not work for me before.
<Xenguy> Xenguy: don't know if it's packaged in Ubu yet
<armenb> what does depmod -a do?
<Xenguy> heh
<omeil> official
<xtknight> burepe_: i downloaded flash off adobe's site and manually installed it
<TLP-CD> ....meh gonna try updating then...if that doesnt solve the problem ill be back
<omeil> err im not sure lol :D
<armenb> the -a flag isn't described in the depmod man page
<armenb> (betatux? :)
<omeil> one sec lemme check
<TLP-CD> ...btw i have no home shortcut whatsoever on gnome, kde, or xfce >.<
<xtknight> omeil: dont know, im not sure whats up with that 'wine' thing.  maybe you have third party repos in sources.list
<betatux> armenb, man depmod
<omeil> xtknight
<omeil> what if i try to install wine with source?
<betatux> !depmod | armenb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> omeil: good idea if you're up for it
<omeil> already have the ar file :)
<omeil> tar
<xtknight> omeil: ar? oh i was about to say, they're using some pretty old fashioned stuff
<estupendocero> I'm having some trouble installing new fonts. I tried dragging them into the fonts:/// directory, but nothing seems to happen (sorry I'm such a n00b)
<TLP-CD> everything is up to date
<omeil> i just don't know what to type in the terminal
<Jrabbit> I get an error screen after upgrading to edgy
<xtknight> omeil: well therers a howto isnt there
<geeksauce> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7306/
<TLP-CD> and i dont have any icons...
<Jrabbit> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<omeil> lemme see
<xtknight> omeil: howtocompilewine or some wiki on their site, winehq maybe
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Looks a lot better! sudo /etc/init.d/samba force-reload
<omeil> hmm maybe there is something in the archive
<threeonefour_> does anyone know if the 6.10 server install cd x86 has the ability to have a live session
<armenb> betatux - man my comment
<arrenlex> geeksauce: And then test her out.
<xtknight> omeil: you extract a .tar with "tar xf  filename".  a .tar.gz requires tar xzvf and a .tar.bz2 requires tar xjvf
<betatux> armenb, type : depmod --help , and you'll see a '-a'
<arrenlex> xtknight: Technically, tar will recongnise the archive type and correctly extract both gzipped and bzipped tarballs with just tar xf
<Hatty> xtknight: Cant run from livecd.
<xtknight> arrenlex: really? cool
<Xenguy> TLP-CD: that's weird you don't have icons in *any* environment
<Hatty> xtknight: /dev/hda3: clean, 203176/21757952 files, 4532531/43495987 blocks
<arrenlex> xtknight: Yeah, try it
<xtknight> Hatty: hm so did you fsck
<Xenguy> TLP-CD: something is surely wrong
<xtknight> Hatty: good grief, i have no idea.  ##linux is that way ;) -->
<Hatty> heh
<estupendocero> I tried to install some new fonts by dragging them into "fonts:///", but nothing seems to happen. Am I missing something?
<Hatty> thanks for the help
<TLP-CD> anybody have any idea how to create a shortcut to home on the desktop....its not in the right click menu
<xtknight> i tried
<Xenguy> TLP-CD: what have you been changing recently?  :-)
<TLP-CD> ...
<TLP-CD> nothing
<xtknight> Hatty: ill spy on you in ##linux just to see what the problem was
<Xenguy> Xenguy: version?
<betatux> TLP-CD, create a link in the /home/username/Desktop
<TLP-CD> 6.10
<eternalswd> where do core dumps usually get stored?
<armenb> ooh, i'm getting a string of modules.dep not found errors apparently.
<armenb> not that it can't find the module
<Jrabbit> My nautilus doesn't work
<Jrabbit> I have no GNOME settings
<xtknight> eternalswd: umm..like after a crash?
<Jrabbit> HELP
<TLP-CD> thats just the problem... i cant create a link!
<gradin_> hrm...
<TLP-CD> ugh!
<xtknight> eternalswd: are you sure your linux is even setup to take core dumps?
<impediment> test
<xtknight> i'm not sure it's enabled by default
<rapid> TLP-CD, man ln
<armenb> modprobe: FATAL Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<estupendocero> So, any advice on how to install fonts? I know it's minor, but it's bugging me
<gradin> how to you extract a .tgz file
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yeah looks like the only thing it didn't like was that dhcp.conf file, but you said that doesn't cause any problems
<omeil> i can't even install Xchat lol says the same thing :)
<rapid> gradin, tar zxpvf file.tgz
<geeksauce> arrenlex, testing, hold on
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Does it work?
<arrenlex> gradin: tar xf file.tgz
<Kaline_> estupendocero: Dump them in `/.donts?
<omeil> could the nvidia drivers be making ubuntu think that im running a windows platform?
<rapid> hahaha!
<Kaline_> Err, .fonts.
<heathen> hah, got it set up
<TLP-CD> ah...thanks rapid....*blames the cat for not checking man*
<Kaline_> Donts are another thing all-together. X)
<estupendocero> haha
<geeksauce> arrenlex, >_< now the workgroup isn't even showing up
* gradin reinstalls backup box...
<rapid> TLP-CD, np :)
<prem> could any 1 help me?? cd/dvd creator crashed at start up..can't access file browser
<omeil> xtknight
<threeonefour_> does anyone know if the 6.10 server install cd x86 has the ability to have a live session
<estupendocero> Kaline_, is that what "fonts:///" points to?
<prem> could any 1 help me?? cd/dvd creator crashed at start up..can't access file browser
<omeil> xtknight i extracted the wine package
<Madpilot> Is it possible to deactivate Firefox's password manager thing entirely? I want a "Never, for any site" button on it...
<gradin> xtknight: for whatever reason the error occured fcks was getting that i/o error on every single block of the hd...
<omeil> no how do i make file :)
<Kannaida> so... I'm looking to "break into" the linux world (this is my first time on IRC even).  Kinda tired of being locked into M$ developer role... is Ubuntu a good place to start?
<xtknight> omeil: i dont really know the steps off the top of my head, there's a wiki for compiling on the wine page
<Jrabbit> My Ubuntu box (upgrading from dapper ot edgy) errored out when loading nautilus and spat out : " The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<Jrabbit> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now."
<omeil> oh
<Madpilot> Kannaida: we're biased, of course it is
<xtknight> gradin: hhmmm
<xtknight> gradin: so fsck is done?  does it work>?
<AndrewB> nn all.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: This just gets worse and worse, doesn't it.
<Kannaida> I know you're biased... I'm hoping for a bit of honesty and some help
<gradin> xtknight: doesn't matter i've already blown away the partition
<estupendocero> oooh wait, I figured it out
<estupendocero> Kaline_, thanks!
<prem> xtknight: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411460
<Kannaida> I think Ubuntu is the right choice for me, just not sure if it's the right starting choice
<l2s> hi
<gradin> xtknight: no, it requried an answer to every single block that was failing...
<geeksauce> arrenlex, what happened to the read-only: yes and writeable: no fields?
<arrenlex> Kannaida: Ubuntu is a really good place for newbies to start because you can't really hurt yourself with gnome, and because the community is so helpful.
<Kannaida> something easy to carry over to from a strictly M$ background
<Hatty> Kannaida: Ubuntu is a good starting choice. its very simple, and easy to configure
<gradin> so i canceled it and am nuking the partition
<n3rrd> xtknight:  reburnt the install disc at 16x and got through the test without any checksum errors... just for the record.
<Kannaida> awesome
<Madpilot> Kannaida: Ubuntu is designed to be very friendly for new users, but usable for anyone, even experts
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I went back to what works for me, since I added those extra lines when the previous version didn't work. Sure, let's add them...
<gradin> xtknight: it was just a basic install so its not like i'm loosing anything but the time it took to install...
<long_duck_dong> hello all
<threeonefour_> does anyone know if the 6.10 server install cd x86 has the ability to have a live session
<Logikos^> hello, i just instaled ubunto ... i'm fairly new to linux ... now that i have it instaled i cant seem to do much of anything, i cant even see how to bring up a concel window ?
<prem> i need a help http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411460
<Madpilot> threeonefour_: no
<betatux> Problem here, OpenOffice Word Processor crashes when I try to digitally sign the document. Anyone else seeing this ?
<xtknight> prem: well that's a bug report.  none of us can hel pthere
<Hatty> Logikos^: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<l2s> WHen you install svn with apt-get for edgy, does apt-get install subversion install 1.4 or 1.3
<Logikos^> Hatty: thanks
<xtknight> prem: i dont read greek (er i mean gdb backtraces) :P.  youll prolly get mail from gnome devs
<omeil> xtknight
<Madpilot> !info subversion
<xtknight> gradin: you can force it to not ask you for each block
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<prem> xtknight:my cd/dvd creator crashed!!
<xtknight> gradin: ah ok
<omeil> i did the ./configure then make depend didn't work
<xtknight> prem: that's just the name for nautilus i think
<arrenlex> geeksauce: sudo wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/369932 -O/etc/samba/smb.conf
<Madpilot> l2s: looks like 1.3.x
<threeonefour_> madpilot, are you certian that i cannot boot into a live session using the server install disk
<arrenlex> geeksauce: testparm
<l2s> how can you tell madpilot
<omeil> then i tried make and it said checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<omeil> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<omeil> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<omeil> checking for gcc... gcc
<omeil> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<omeil> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<omeil> See `config.log' for more details.
<armenb> does fiesty in ubuntu use initramfs by default?
<armenb> because i dont think dapper does.
<TLP-CD> ...so if i wanted to create a link to my home folder, i'd enter= ln Home LINK_NAME
<long_duck_dong> I am new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble getting the 6.10 to even boot on my laptop?
<arrenlex> !paste | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> omeil: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arrenlex> ~bs | omeil
<irida> omeil: Compiling from source? You'll need to install the build-essential package.
<prem> xknight:any way out
<armenb> xtknight - which version of ubuntu are you running?
<betatux> TLP-CD, one could type : ln -s /home/username /home/username/Desktop/home.lnk
<jake_> need help with sapphire radeon x1550
<Kannaida> to combat the bias... I'm looking to learn to develop Java (time to learn a new language), I like to game, and I probably need interop with M$ office.  I know open office helps the last, but what about the first two?
<skirk> why I cant delete files in my USBDISK???
<xtknight> armenb: ubuntu 6.10
<arrenlex> Kannaida: Java is cross-platform. No problems with that.
<Kannaida> right, but U.S. gov't is (surprisingly to me) going OSS and so, linux seems good
<omeil> k its downloading thx :)
<arrenlex> Kannaida: Gaming is a huge problem. There's a couple simple games for Linux available. Wine will also run a few windows games. But for the most part you're better off dual-booting or having a gaming box.
<skirk> why I cant delete files in my USBDISK??? It say I have no permission.....
<Madpilot> l2s: because I asked the bot. try "/msg ubotu info subversion"
<omeil> arrenlex or he could use Cedega
<Kannaida> arrenlex: thanx.  well, I like to game... but I guess it's not really my top priority
<Logikos^> after a new instal of ubunto, what is the root password ... it only had me setup a userpass ?
<betatux> skirk, have you tried as root ?
<kelsin> Kannaida: I run WoW, Warcraft II and Starcraft in wine 9.30 all perfectly fine :)
<long_duck_dong> hello?????
<threeonefour_> madpilot, are you certian that i cannot boot into a live session using the server install disk
<omeil> But you have to pay for cedega
<Madpilot> Logikos^: there is no root pw
<kelsin> III* not II
<arrenlex> omeil: That's true. But cedega costs money and is still not guaranteed to work.
<Logikos^> then how do i become root
<kelsin> all in blanket wine, not cedega
<Madpilot> ubotu: sudo | Logikos^
<ubotu> Logikos^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<prem> xtknight:any ideas?
<arrenlex> omeil: In essence he'd be paying for half the functionality he already has for free.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7309/
<l2s> nifty
<omeil> true
<Ironman273> Anyone have any experience installing SynCE?
<skirk> betatux, yes
<omeil> cedega would be a good project if it was free :D
<Madpilot> l2s: the bot is nifty - I often feel it's the smartest thing in this channel ;)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Huh? It didn't change from last time.
<betatux> skirk, what does 'mount' show ?
<Kannaida> I think what I'm really looking for is professional development.  Getting into Java, and getting into another OS.  I know Windows (of course), and I don't really have an interest in MacOS, and linux is (I think) a much better choice than Unix
<kelsin> omeil: any opengl runs perfect for me without cedega, and since mainly I just use blizzard games, it's great
<yurimxpxman> hey I need help really fast with my Ubuntu server. I need to know how to give my FTP access to edit /var/www
<jake_> hello, i upgraded from on-board ati video to a sapphire x1550 and now ubunut/kubuntu won't boot after install
<arrenlex> Kannaida: Unix? Is that that expensive thing they had in the '80s?
<skirk> betatux, mount show "usbdisk"....
<omeil> whats any opengl? is that a program
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i dunno but i tested it and it works finally!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: What? xD
<arrenlex> geeksauce: But... it didn't change.
<betatux> Ironhand, I had SynCE running with a Qtek s100 with WinMobile 2003 , but now I have a Qteks200 with WinMobile 2005 and can't get it to work yet.
<Madpilot> Kannaida: set up a dual boot, XP & Ubuntu, and go for it.
<Kannaida> arrenlex: yep, and at my college... so much not fun to go from that to a job that says "oh, you know MFC, right?"
<omeil> or do u mean any games that use opengl?
<tannerld> what is the terminal command to get the title of a window/program?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to use ubuntu server?
<kelsin> omeil: I meant any opengl game
<betatux> skirk, what filesystem is the usbdisk using ?
<kelsin> omeil: as opposed to a 3d game that uses directx
<omeil> through ubuntu?
<watson540> hey i need a little herlp, didnt there used to be an http ubuntu repo? i need to install some junk to get my wireless working so i want to download the debs i need beforehand and transfer them via memory stick..i used to be able to do this but i cant seem to find the http repo anymore
<geeksauce> arrenlex, for some reason testparm isn't showing the added variables, but i looked and they are there
<skirk> betatux, I dont know....How I can see this?
<kamui> anyone familiar with what I would need to get my new tablet pc's screen rotation button to be recognized in edgy?  I've already written the rotate / counter rotate scripts for both the wacom and screen, I just need to map them to the button, but it doesn't seem to respond to anything
<arrenlex> tannerld: xprop WM_NAME
<arrenlex> tannerld: And click on it.
<yurimxpxman> someone please help me with my ubuntu server. I need to know how to give the FTP users access /var/www
<kelsin> omeil: yes, with wine > 9.28 I've played WoW, Warcraft III, and Starcraft perfectly just by installing and running on debian, ubuntu, and fedora
<Kannaida> but as I said, it seems like the U.S. gov't is leaning towards linux (for some fairly obvious reasons) so I thought I could increase my security by being a bit more flexible ;)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: *shrug* Alrighty. Well, I'm glad it actually works!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Enjoy xD Sorry for making you go through all that.
<omeil> wine is being gay at the moment
<watson540> is there a http repo anymore/.
<omeil> seems to be conflicting with my nvidia card.
<long_duck_dong>  I am new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble getting the 6.10 to even boot on my laptop....... need help
<omeil> so thats why i have to try to install with by compiling the sourcfe
<omeil> source*
<yurimxpxman> someone please help me.. I need to get this done very fast. I need to know how to give my FTP users access to /var/www
<Kannaida> as far as software dev goes... is there a big difference between linux distro's if I'm looking to write fairly generic apps?
<skirk> betatux, I dont know....How I can see this?
<betatux> skirk, if it's a ntfs filesystem you need to read this : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Kannaida> differences in UI coding, etc
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: you need chmod and chown - a good file manager might help, but command-line can do it
<Madpilot> Kannaida: not really, a lot of the underlying stuff is similar/identical across distros.
<skirk> ok betatux
<skirk> thank
<Madpilot> Kannaida: the differences for UI stuff will be Gnome vs KDE vs XFCE etc
<arrenlex> Kannaida: No. The UI is handled by toolkit libraries: the main ones are gtk and qt, and those are available on all modern distros and even on windows.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: as root, chmod 755 <all directories>
<geeksauce> arrenlex, don't apologize... i'm just glad it works.  thanks for spending all that time helping me.  nothing like spending a friday night helping a stranger, :P  i'm definitely saving that file now in case i need to reformat
<betatux> skirk, when you type mount , there's 'type ext3' for example and (rw) for read write
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Stop reminding me I don't have a life. :)
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: as root, chmod 644 <all files>
<Kannaida> Madpilot: thanx... I have so much aprehension... not that I don't think I *can* do it, but more that.. well... it gets intimidating
<Kannaida> thanks to arrenlex too
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: assume for now that 'ownership'/'chown' stuff is OK
<armenb> are there other ubuntu channels i can trol for help in?
<Madpilot> Kannaida: ya, been there, done that, got over it. Best of luck, have fun. :)
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: do you mean <all files> literally as a command?
<TLP-CD> ok, i sorted out the short cut problem
<Kannaida> Madpilot: haha, thanx
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: no
<kamui> whats the command to test key inputs that the xorg server is recieving?  Im ultimately trying to map my tablet pc's rotation button to a rotate script I wrote
<armenb> this stuff is frustrating me.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, hey man, neither do i.  i'm in my room tinkering with linux too :P
<Ironman273> Can someone help me install some software that needs to be compiled?
<arrenlex> Kannaida: Where you get into problems is the different libraries. Often the versions of the libraries are different between distros and they change with time since there's nothing like in windows where they have to keep exact compatibilty or corporate vendors will yell at them.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: you substitute proper names
<l2s> Is 6.10 going to stop being supported?
<Kannaida> I'm thinking about an OS change, and I don't recall having been this nervous the first time I turned on a computer... hehe
<SanityInAnarchy> iptables... why does DNAT no longer work?
<long_duck_dong>  I am new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble getting the 6.10 to even boot on my laptop?
<long_duck_dong>  I am new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble getting the 6.10 to even boot on my laptop?
<long_duck_dong>  I am new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble getting the 6.10 to even boot on my laptop?
<long_duck_dong>  I am new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble getting the 6.10 to even boot on my laptop?
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Madpilot> l2s: not for a long while yet
<xtknight> long_duck_dong: 'cause you're spamming
<omeil> umm does ubuntu have any end taking softare similair to windows endtask?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: if you need sub-directories done too, use the '-R' argument to either chmod or chown
<long_duck_dong> i am not spamming
<omeil> tasking
<arrenlex> Kannaida: That's why a lot of software on Linux is either distributed from source or downloaded directly from the distro repositories.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: '-R' stands for 'recursive'
<TLP-CD> stop spamming....if you worry about "support", use 6.06 LTS
<SanityInAnarchy> omeil:  killall
<tonyyarusso> long_duck_dong: Pasting the same line four times is definitely spamming.
<SanityInAnarchy> omeil:  also xkill and others
<watson540> Is there no http ubuntu repo anymore?? I used to be able to download the debs i needed then transfer them to a sandbox via memory stick
<gnomefreak> !repeat | long_duck_dong
<ubotu> long_duck_dong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Madpilot> omeil: for RAM management & such? Let Ubuntu deal with your RAM, Linux is far better at RAM management than XP
<omeil> that dosen't make any sence to me :)
<Kannaida> arrenlex: so I would be better off knowing which distro(s) I could be developing for?
<long_duck_dong> I had typed in my question 3 0r 4 times with no response
<Kaline_> Not sure, how long do they support non-LTS releases?
<arrenlex> Kannaida: So you would be better off writing open source. :)
<Ironman273> Can someone help with an installation?
<nalioth> !patience | long_duck_dong
<ubotu> long_duck_dong: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: now how do I access those?
<Madpilot> Kaline_: 18 months
<Kannaida> hahaha
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: I'm assuming this is a permissions issue BTW
<arrenlex> Kannaida: What are you laughing at?
<TLP-CD> ...anybody have any luck in trying to get their sd card slot to work?
<armenb> great.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ericz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<omeil> long duck dong instead of saying you have a problem. why not just state your problem?
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: yes, it is. What user do I login to the FTP as to access /var/www?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: access? what do you mean?  Get a terminal window up
<yurimxpxman> ok
<armenb> i just overwrote my initrd image.
<Kannaida> arrenlex: how far this all is from what I *thought* I knew...
<geeksauce> arrenlex, before i forget, what file do i need to add any mount instructions to in order to mount a volume on startup?
<Xenguy> Turgon: use 'sudo' before all those commands
<Ironman273> What is "svn checkout"?
<long_duck_dong> i will state the problem, brb
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: use 'sudo' before all those commands
<armenb> ironman - it's what you do to check code out of a subversion repository
<Kannaida> you'd think with 6 years in IT I wouldn't feel so... ignorant.  Oh well, time to learn I guess
<arrenlex> geeksauce: A samba volume?
<TLP-CD> ...again, has anybody had any luck getting their sd card slot to work?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: that will give you 'root' privileges
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Euh... I don't do that, so I can't help you there, sorry. Google for "fstab samba" or ask around.
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I'm logged in as root (text mode) and I'm trying to log into my server from a Windows computer and access /var/www to edit my website, but vsftpd won't let me login as root
<betatux> kamui you could make a program that catches keystrokes and mouse events using the Xlib library
<Ironman273> armenb: and how would I use that?
<Madpilot> Kannaida: six years in Windows IT, though, right? Not the same animal, except for the basic hardware.
<Kaline_> Anyone 'ere using irssi?
<armenb> ironman - what are you trying to do?
<Ironman273> armenb: Build SynCE
<geeksauce> arrenlex, nah it's unrelated.  it's ntfs.  i have to mount it every time with "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/servitup -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222"
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Oh! I can do that.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: If you want to modify remote configurations, then you need to 'ssh' into the remote box I think
<omeil> I guess it its quite hard for wine to run alot of programs considering linux dosen't have every dll library that windows uses for external programs.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Here's one line of mine from /etc/fstab. It should help you.
<tannerld> is it possible to minimize a window when it becomes active using shell?
<arrenlex> /dev/sda10      /win/E          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0
<TLP-CD> crossover office anyone?
<Kannaida> Madpilot: I know, but 6 years with Windows and I'm thinking "I can do that" and then I think to try something new... it's tough getting used to being at the bottom again (not that I was on the top, but I wasn't on the bottom either)
<kamui> betatux: I just used acpi_listen AND xev, and when I press the tablet pc's rotation button, NO events.  so I don't think ill ever get em working
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: do you have an ssh server running on the remote box?
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I'm at the server terminal right now
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: if so, then get a 'putty' ssh client on the local box and use that to connect via ssh to the remote box
<omeil> so is ubuntu the most advanced distro?
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I don't know what you mean
<omeil> because i was always tempted by Suse
<arrenlex> Kannaida: It was really tough when I switched to Linux and I had no idea how to even give a file path. I had no idea how the filesystem syntax worked. I had to learn to use the command line even though I'd never even seen it before!
<Dr_willis> omeil,  wine is impressive that it works at all.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: OK, I thought you were on a windows box for some reason
<arrenlex> Kannaida: But I figured it out and I'd never go back now :)
<Madpilot> Kannaida: Windows "power users" often have a harder time getting used to Ubuntu/Linux/etc than ppl who just want "browsing & email" to work...
<darehanl> Hi, my laptop is refusing to boot flight 4: I/O error. Error reading boot CD.
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I'm on a Windows laptop at the moment, but also in front of my Linux terminal
<Dr_willis> omeil,  last review i saw of suse said suse was 'ok' but ubuntu gives it a run for its money.
<TheLance> hey guys quick question is there a way to install ubuntu on the HD without a reformat of the harddrive?
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I'm trying to access /var/www via FTP from the Windows laptop
<Kannaida> arrenlex: That's actually really comforting. I know I'll still need a Windows box for some of my work, but it's really quite intimidating.
<arrenlex> TheLance: The default installer does not reformat.
<TheLance> ther eis a bunch of stuff in the homefolder i want backed up
<Madpilot> darehanl: try #ubuntu+1 for Feisty
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: I may be too tired to think straight; I'm finding communication hard right now :-)
<arrenlex> Kannaida: Just keep trying and ask over here if you need help :) you'll get it in no time.
<darehanl> Madpilot: Okay, thanks
<TheLance> will it delete all my stuff in hte home folder?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, so i just need to add the line "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/servitup -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222" to fstab?
<TheLance> i have really important data on it
<Kannaida> arrenlex: thanks
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Nope.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: I'll review the thread and contribute what I can
<TheLance> that i need ot get from
<TheLance> i got a external HD enclosure
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: what thread? I haven't started one yet lol
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I guess you missed it since I didn't put your name on it
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Here's one line of mine from /etc/fstab. It should help you.
<TheLance> but windows won't recognize the HD
<Kannaida> Madpilot: I don't know how "Power" of a windows user I am... but I *like* to think I'm fairly good at picking up new concepts... I guess I'm going to find out pretty soon...
<arrenlex> geeksauce: /dev/sda10      /win/E          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0
<GaiaX11> !enter| TheLance
<ubotu> TheLance: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yurimxpxman> could anyone else please help me? I'm trying to give my FTP users access to /var/www
<geeksauce> arrenlex, oh ok.  no no "mount" command is needed?
<xtknight> how do you see a list of packages available from a certain repository?  For example how do i check if janvitus carries wine, for example?  (via debian pkg system, besides going to jan's website)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Nope, fstab is the special configuration file for systems that are mounted at boot. It's not a shell script.
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  ya may want to read up on the differances between mounting somthing from the terminal with the 'mount' command and a entry in the fstab file. :)
<tannerld> is it possible to minimize a window when it becomes active using shell?
<Madpilot> xtknight: best place for wine is probably wine's own repo - try #winehq
<TheLance> does reinstalling ubuntu delete all the data in my home folder? I dont want that to happen because i have really important DATA on it
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: everything you say is a thread :-) Anyhow, you're on a d0ze box and trying to connect up with a linux server, or what?
<xtknight> Madpilot: yeah  i know that, wine was really just an example
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  how linux mounts drives is proberly oone of the top 10 'things' to learn about :)  it pays to know it very well
<TheLance> I tried to get an external enclosure but windows won't detect the HD so I cant back anything up on it
<GaiaX11> TheLance: No
<Madpilot> TheLance: is your /home a separate partition?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: /dev/hdb1      /media/servitup          ntfs    ro,users,umask=0222           0       0
<TheLance> no its not
<arrenlex> geeksauce: (in case couldn't didn't translate it)
* Xenguy pretty much gives up...
<llama32> i broke automount. how do i fix it?
<Ironman273> betatux: you don't see my replies?
<Madpilot> xtknight: if you've got the full set of official Ubuntu repos enabled, you should be good to go, and not care where things come from. 3rd party repos can be trouble...
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I'm on a Windows Vista laptop, trying to connect to my Linux server. The Linux server is sitting next to me (text mode). I have vsFTPd and LAMP working, but I need to give my FTP users full RW access to /var/www so we can edit the website remotely via FTP
<TheLance> so reinstalling ubuntu will not delete my home folder?
<betatux> Ironman273, no i'm not getting them , are you IDENTIFIED ? you can only send priv msg's when you're registered and identified
<Madpilot> TheLance: that depends on your setup. it might.
<armenb> ironman - where does it say you build from subversion?
<xtknight> Madpilot: i do care because one repo may carry a newer version.  also when i get weird err msgs like it's not available for my arch or it's a pseudo package or something, i would like to know to be able to debug...not very often but it comes in handy
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: so apply the 'chmod' 'chown' advice to the server, yes?
<TheLance> what would i hav eto do to not get it to be deleted
<Ironman273> betatux:  Hmm, guess not.  I'm new to IRC
<Jrabbit> #BDSM-Bijou
<kevogod> If your home folder is not aon a separate partition, there is a great chance you will lose it when you reinstall.
<Jrabbit> whoops
<geeksauce> arrenlex, thanks :)  just so i know the why and not just the how, what is the umask variable and what are those 0's for at the end, and do the extra spaces matter?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: what's the next step for you?
<TheLance> is it possible to put the home folder in a swap partition for a while?
<Ironman273> armenb: I'm trying to follow these instructions: http://www.synce.org/index.php/Building_SynCE_with_Windows_Mobile_2005_support_from_Subversion
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I need to change my user's home folder to /var/www
<pirothezero> wheres the ubuntudev irc?
<Madpilot> xtknight: the only time you're likely to get error msgs like that is if you're stirring in 3rd party or non-ubuntu repos - using Debian repos is a classic way to break your Ubuntu, for example
<omeil> is compiling from source dangerous?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: don't do that
<arrenlex> geeksauce: The spaces don't matter, they're just tabs so the fstab is divided into columns and is easy to read.
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: Then how can I access that folder from my FTP client?
<TLP-CD> what version of fluxbox should i install and which way is the easiest to do it?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: As for the umask, do you know about file permissions?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: that is just a bad idea(TM)
<tannerld> is it possible to minimize a window when it becomes active using shell?
<GaiaX11> TheLance: Why don't you make a home folder backupe then?
<GaiaX11> TheLance: Why don't you make a home folder backup then?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: you directly change permissions on /var/www
<TheLance> well the problem is
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: with 'chmod' and 'chown'
<TheLance> ubuntu wont even boot up for me anymore
<GaiaX11> !enter| TheLance
<ubotu> TheLance: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<omeil> if i type sudo apt-get install xchat will that try to install xchat?
<Dr_willis> omeil,  yes.. try it and see
<Madpilot> omeil: yes
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: you need to use 'sudo' (i.e. be 'root')
<xtknight> Madpilot:  ok, i assume you don't know ;)  honestly i just want to know for the sake of knowing.
<TheLance> the only way to fix my problem is a reinstall and I don't have a way to back it up
<omeil> oh ok :) im kinda new to this.
<TLP-CD> is there a difference between putting just "su" or "sudo"?
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I did that, but I don't know how to access that folder from my FTP now
<dr1v3r> ok guys how far ahead of debian is ubuntu?
<shatrat> TLP-CD, su is for switch user
<omeil> oh and does compliling software from source dangerous in anyway?
<arrenlex> dr1v3r: In what way?
<GaiaX11> TheLance: Why not?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i don't have the whole thing memorized, but i get the jist of it.  what about the extra zero's all spaced out at the end of the line?
<shatrat> TLP-CD, sudo is to do something as super user
<Dr_willis> TheLance,  boot live cd, manyally mount th eexternal usb drive.. copy stuff over.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: you don't use FTP right now...
<TLP-CD> ah
<dr1v3r> as in package releases, are they quicker than them at getting stable ones?
<dr1v3r> *making them stable
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: What do I do then? I want to access my www folder via FTP
<TheLance> yeah but the external HD won't let me write to it in ubuntu
<shatrat> TLP-CD, su is kind of frowned on in ubuntu, its better to use sudo -i as interactive sudo, than to log in as root
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I ran chmod and chown
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman:  you log into the server, get a command-line, get root, then do your changed permissions -- does that make sense?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: look at the top line of your fstab: those zeros correspond to the <dump>  <pass> columns.
<bean-oh> is there an easy way to reset the gnome interface to defaults without creating a new user?
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I've done that, but I don't know how to access it from the FTP client
<shatrat> bean-oh, rename your .gnome ffolder
<arrenlex> geeksauce: These are magical and mystical columns and I will explain to you what they do in just a moment.
<notarrenlex> What do the <dump> and <pass> columns do?
<GaiaX11> TheLance: make a cdrom backup
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: that's why I thought I ought to change the home folder to /var/www
<seravitae> how can i see usb errors? on bootup one of my device errored out
<lordkeiden> how can I resize the partition that ubuntu is installed on. I booted with the 6.1 live cd and ran gparted. it would not allow me to shrink the second partition from the front. sda1 is my windows partition, and sda2 is for ubuntu. I need to give windows back a few gig i took from it when i did the install.
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: thanks for telling me you actually ran chmod/chown -- that is relevant troubleshooting information :-)
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: what's next?
<geeksauce> notarrenlex, haha ok cool
<TLP-CD> now that's cleared up...how to i get my sd cardslot working?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: I can hardly tell :p
<TheLance> how? The LivecD in in the drive and has no burning software
<armenb> ok. i found my problem.
<bean-oh> shatrat, .gnome? or .gconf?
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: so you've changed permissions?
<long_duck_dong> I boot from the 6.10 cd, it gives me the login screen and when it tries to log in i get an error stating.. "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of disk space. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem"
<armenb> my problem is that i made a 200MB / once upon a time.
<TheLance> i cant make a copy of anything gaiax11
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: yes. What's the terminal command to change my home folder?
<shatrat> bean-oh, i guess it is .gconf
<armenb> and i symlinked /lib/modules to /usr/lib/modules
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: is yes, then you need an FTP client to test connect to the FTP server, yes?
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Kannaida> Alright... so I effectively have one box right now (this one).  If I were to... oh, I don't know... blow it away and load Ubuntu... is that a bad idea?
<armenb> which is bad bad bad
<bean-oh> ok, let me try. brb
<armenb> because the modules are really not mounted when looking for them.
<bean-oh> thanks
<GaiaX11> TheLance: Why not?
<TheLance> i think i might have to gettingt a second hd and backup everything that way
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: you do *not* change the /home folder (that's directory) OK?
<TheLance> i'm in it right now
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: this is about /var/www
<Kannaida> do I need a "fall back" box that I can guarantee I can get online with to get help?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Anyway, google can tell you what they do, I'm sure. I just know that sometimes those numbers are 1 and not 0, and that they don't change anything I can see.
<TheLance> no burning software available
<Shadow_mil> how do I reconfigure xorg.conf?
<Shadow_mil> is there a tool for that?
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: I know.. I want to change my home folder to /var/www =P
<arrenlex> Shadow_mil: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GaiaX11> TheLance: borrow from someone.
<Madpilot> Kannaida: burn a LiveCD before you nuke your current box, make sure it works, you'll always have a working OS that way
<yurimxpxman> Xenguy: That's the only way I can access that dir from my FTP client
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: that's it - enough
<arrenlex> geeksauce: anyway, permissions. Every file on the Linux filesystem has the following set of permissions
<Kannaida> Madpilot: sounds good to me
<dr1v3r> so guys roughly how long after a package is released would it be stable on ubuntu?
<TheLance> gaiax11 well thats what i need to do
<Xenguy> yurimxpxman: seek help elsewhere
<arrenlex> geeksauce: ?rwxrxxrxx
<Shadow_mil> arrenlex: thats
<Shadow_mil> thanks
<omeil> shadow what do u need to configure?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: ?rwxrwxrwx
<omeil> in xorg.conf
<tannerld> can one get window information from the shell
<Madpilot> Kannaida: or just set up a dualboot with whatever is on the box currently
<arrenlex> geeksauce: This is three blocks of "rwx" which correspond to read, write and execute.
<Kannaida> Madpilot: LiveCD is maybe best option for now... it's like a trial, right?
<GaiaX11> tannerld: Which info?
<tannerld> GaiaX11: like the title and state
<Madpilot> Kannaida: yes, but there's an option to install right from the LiveCD, which is very cool.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: the first block of rwx is what the owner of the file can do. The second block of rwx is what the group which owns the file can do. The third block of rwx is what everyone else can do.
<lordkeiden> how can I resize the partition that ubuntu is installed on. I booted with the 6.1 live cd and ran gparted. it would not allow me to shrink the second partition from the front. sda1 is my windows partition, and sda2 is for ubuntu. I need to give windows back a few gig i took from it when i did the install.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: The ? at the beginning denotes special setting for the file which aren't important and you shouldn't mess with, like the sticky bit.
<GaiaX11> tannerld: What Title and state ?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, ah i gotcha.
<Dr_willis> lordkeiden,  check the parted/gparted docs. that may be a limittion, and they may give some work arounds
<GaiaX11> tannerld: be more specific.
<Kannaida> Madpilot: cool, that may be the best way to go for now.
<tannerld> GaiaX11: of a program; state like (active, minimized...)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: So, rw-rw-rw- means everyone can read and write to the file, but no one can execute it.
<omeil> whats the best irc client for ubuntu
<omeil> ?
<long_duck_dong> I boot from the 6.10 cd, it gives me the login screen and when it tries to log in i get an error stating.. "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of disk space. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem"
<xtknight> omeil: xchat
<Kannaida> Madpilot: this way I have a chance to learn something before I have to tell my wife what to do ;)
<omeil> dang lol
<arrenlex> geeksauce: rwxrw-r-- means that the owner can read, write and execute the file, the group can read and write, and everyone else can read.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, so how does that relate to umask?
<omeil> xchat is being gay like wine :)
<Madpilot> Kannaida: sounds like a plan
<xtknight> lol
<Kannaida> You guys have been great.  I really appreciate the help.  Have a goodnight all
<arrenlex> geeksauce: These permission codes are represented numerically by three digits. 7=rwx, 0=---, and all combinations inbetween.
<desi007> how do I force delete a file or folder
<xtknight> !night
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about night - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> aw
<arrenlex> geeksauce: i.e. 6=rw-, etc.
<GaiaX11> desi007: rm -fr
<omeil> xtknight is your ubuntu configured properly?
<xtknight> omeil: sure is
<GaiaX11> desi007: rm -fr file/folder
<arrenlex> geeksauce: When you change the permissions of the file, these are the codes you use. chmod 777 = rwxrwxrwx. chmod 700 = rwx------
<omeil> can i see a screeny?
<tannerld> GaiaX11: dont know eh? :P
<omeil> :D
<desi007> GaiaX11: Thanks :)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: ntfs doesn't support permissions, or at least not the way Linux does it. So when you mount an ntfs partition, you use the umask=code to give everything in that partition the same permissions.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, so which number is assigned to which combo?  is it just set or is there a reason behind it?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: catch is that umask codes are exactly the opposite of chmod codes.
<GaiaX11> tannerld: You did not explain your point better
<GaiaX11> tannerld: sorry.
<Coir> Does anyone know if there is a version of Ubuntu that books off a USB-drive for Intel Macs?
<colbert> Hello, I have IDE1 partitioned with XP and a blank partition, IDE2 with Ubuntu installed and a SATA drive with VISTA, I am trying to restore Grub after having reinstalled XP and would like to have all options at boot, can someone help??
<omeil> ./configure then make depend then make is the process of compiling?
<Coir> As in, a small external HDD :-P
<tannerld> GaiaX11: information of a program. title like the name of it and state like (active, minimized...)
<kevogod> Is there a netinst version?
<xtknight> omeil: sure why not.  taken 5 secs ago.  http://xtknight.atothosting.com/images/mydesktop.png
<long_duck_dong> I boot from the 6.10 cd, it gives me the login screen and when it tries to log in i get an error stating.. "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of disk space. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem"
<omeil> xtknight: thanks :D
<GaiaX11> tannerld: ps -x
<lordkeiden> Dr_willis: i was hopin someone knew a workaround for the stated limitation. the issue is that gparted cant move data out of the way, so the begining of the partition needs to be empty, but it fills up from the begining! I don't fancy copying 20GB to another drive via usb, and then manipulating the partitions as needed....then copying 20Gb back.
<desi007> GaiaX11: Now it won't empty from trash :(
<xtknight> gotta jet
<xtknight> cya
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7310/
<Madpilot> long_duck_dong: that sounds like an error in the CD. Did you run the "test this CD" option from the first menu it shows you?
<omeil> i tried linux mandrake before :D damn that was buggy :)
<omeil> i restarted the computer normally then it never logged in again lol
<tannerld> GaiaX11: do you know what the state letters mean?
<khaije1> whats the feeling on the recent firefox bug the 'location.hostname'  ?
<long_duck_dong> I never got that far cause I never saw that screen
<Madpilot> long_duck_dong: did you run an md5sum on the ISO you downloaded?
<long_duck_dong> can I do this from the failsafe terminal
<long_duck_dong> no
<Dr_willis> lordkeiden,  you MAY be able to shrink #2, then slide/move it to the right..  then expand #1
<GaiaX11> desi007: man shred
* gradin watches his nix box output 1 gig files to both windows boxes in less that 10 minutes...
<long_duck_dong> no md5sum
<gradin> ur... wrong window... :P
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Anyway, umask permissions are the opposite of chmod permissions. So umask 000 = chmod 777 = full permissions.
<jessie^^> anyone know how I can stop dhclient from editing my /etc/resolv.conf?
<Wrongway> I'm getting an error trying to install thinliquidfilm... can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> lordkeiden,  just 20gb? gesh... thats all? :) heh heh... oh for the good old days..
<omeil> long duck what is ur laptop actualy doing?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: In a sense, umask "masks out" the permissions you DON'T want to give, and chmod gives the permissions you DO want to give, so they are the reverse.
<Madpilot> long_duck_dong: if you saw a login screen on the LiveCD, you went past the very first menu. Right after the LiveCD starts up, there's a menu with about 5 options, top is "Run/Install Ubuntu", a few down is "check this CD"
<GaiaX11> tannerld: no
<arrenlex> geeksauce: The umask mode you had set, 222, corresponds to r-xr-xr-x, which means everyone can read and execute files, but no one can write to them, which is fine because the system is read-only anyway.
<tannerld> GaiaX11: ok, thanks :)
<geeksauce> arrenlex, so each digit 0-7 has a unique value assigned to what combination of rwx?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: That's right.
<lordkeiden> Dr_willis: already tried that. i can shrink the end, but cant slide the partition into the newly created free space....
<geeksauce> arrenlex, ah, i see
<omeil> heaps of people are having video card compatability problems, most of them have to just configure the xorg.conf and change the nv or ati to VESA
<omeil> then install the drivers manually later
<armenb> is it possible to have a boot partition on something other than the first partition on a disk?
<lordkeiden> Dr_willis: yeah...i remember wondering what I would ever do to fill my first 380MB drive!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Oh, an interesting tidbit is that changing to a folder is "executing" so you need execute permissions on folders you want to be able to open.
<Dr_willis> lordkeiden,  cant think of any other good way to do it.. - you are talking to a person with 7 hd's in his machine. :) i know how I would do it.. but i am never hurting for space. heh heh
<long_duck_dong> i will try the cd check and come back after!!!
<Dr_willis> i got 1.25tb on this box.. in old drives..
<Dr_willis> i could replace them all with like 2 hd.s now.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7311/ thus
<omeil> i don't think its the cd tho long duck :)
<colbert> Hello, I have IDE1 partitioned with XP on first and then a empty partition, IDE2 with Ubuntu installed and a SATA drive with VISTA, I am trying to restore Grub after having reinstalled XP and would like to have all options at boot, can someone help??
<geeksauce> arrenlex, lol yeah i set permissions wrong one time and couldn't open my own folder :-P
<mikejanssen> i know this is a n00b question, but how do i install the firefox update to 2.0.0.2
<mikejanssen> = X
<narg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> Dr_willis: well, 3 drives, unless the HDDs larger than 500Gb have snuck out while I wasn't really watching.
<omeil> how long does it take to compile wine from source?
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  i though 750's were out now.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  and 1tb drives due out this year.
<Madpilot> Dr_willis: might be, I haven't been paying attention past 500 ;)
<lordkeiden> Dr_willis: my desktop maching is a lappy....but i am seriously considering losing the dvd and jury rigging in my 80GB IDE drive with a usb adapter!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: So that's how it works.
<desi007> Is there a way to create a desktop trash icon that will show empty when empty rather than always showing full?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Plz suggest a stable program for me to voice chat with my Yahoo! friends...
<geeksauce> arrenlex, cool, thanks for explaining
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Sure :)
<Dr_willis> gOLdenHaWK3D,  you mean using Yahoo Messenger?
<jmatus> I have question
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Took me a while to understand wtf was going on myself.
<long_duck_dong> I dont think it is either but I am checking anyway, brb
<xerophyte> I compiled kernel 2.6.20 network card came back online all the suddent its down .. does anybody know why is that
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Dr_willis: no, I use Edgy, and i want a client to chat with my friends using Yahoo! Messanger on Windoze!
<GaiaX11> !ask|jmatus
<ubotu> jmatus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jmatus> i turn on my computer today , and when i logged in, a message pop up: internal erro, unable to load HAL
<tannerld> gOLdenHaWK3D: gaim
<lordkeiden> xerophyte: did you update ndiswrapper ?
<Dr_willis> gOLdenHaWK3D,  thats what i asked.....
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yeah i found the best way to really learn linux to just take the plunge and just delete windows completely from your pc and that way there's no "falling back" when you get frustrated :P
<gOLdenHaWK3D> tannerld: gaim does not support voice chat!!!
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: gaim works for me on yahoo network
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Dr_willis: yes!
<jmatus> I tried  usind hald from the console but nothing happened
<xerophyte> lordkeiden, what is that ?
<tannerld> get teamspeak for voice or skype :)
<Dr_willis> i got my webcam working with YahooMessenger and Kopete - not sure if it supports audio chatting.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: no, i want to do voice chat! otherwise it works fine
* Dr_willis wonders when Instant Messenging programs became voice-chatting programs
<Arafangion> Man, why does windows use so damn much HDD space?
<omeil> the next update for compliling should be a percentage bar of installation lol :) u can never tell if its ever going to finish installing -_-
<tannerld> Dr_willis: heh
<Dr_willis> Arafangion,  the fancy icons man.
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: nm then :)  (though i heard gaim was going to incorporate voice... don't know if thats in cvs or not)
<colbert> Please can someone help me with configuring GRUB with my HDs ??
* eracc uses an IP telephone 
<Arafangion> Dr_willis: I *knew* there was a reason!
<xerophyte> lordkeiden, its not wireless network card its onboard hardwired card
<omeil> COIP?
<omeil> VOIP
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: oh!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I never had that problem. I never had to force myself to use Linux. I was just incredibly curious and interested in it, and by the time the novelty wore off I already liked it more.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: :(
<GaiaX11> Arafangion: Try Vista :-)
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: Tried it, not impressed with it.
<lordkeiden> xerophyte: oh...missed that...ignore me then...
* Xenguy stabs vista...
<jmatus> how can i know if HAL is  working properly
<kevogod> Vista makes Linux look like Windows 95.
<Arafangion> kevogod: I disagree.
<eracc> Open the pod bay doors HAL ...
<kevogod> I am kidding.
<omeil> and then again linux users know how crap it is :)
<long_duck_dong> omeil, what do you think my error means??
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D only voice chat i've done with windows is via teamspeak...
<kevogod> Vista makes GNU/Linux look like Windows 95.
<jmatus> how to Open the pod bay doors HAL
<shatrat> kevogod, do you have nothing better to do?
<Arafangion> omeil: I'd be happy if MS got SQL Server 2005 Express to work on it *when vista is released*
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: teamspeak... hmmmmm
<Dr_willis> Linux makes Vista feel like DOS. :)
<geeksauce> arrenlex, if only.  every time i started to get the hang of it i'd get frustrated and reboot into M$.  no more of that now.
<kevogod> shatrat, It was a subtle joke. Apparently you missed it.
<Xenguy> kevogod: take a powder
<omeil> but Vista is just even more of a memory hog :D
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: it's a gamer's chat popular with online games.  used to play it with halo.  ts has a linux client, amazingly enough.
<omeil> If i was on XP i wouldn't move onto VISTA
<holycow> omeil, i was just reading up on vista
<holycow> is it really true?
<shatrat> apparently so subtle as not to be funny
<holycow> how can any os require that much ram?
* eracc thought this was the #ubuntu channel, not the #Vista channel
<Arafangion> holycow: Nah, that's nothing.
<holycow> we pretty much get beryl for free
<Dr_willis> If i was on XP i would proberly be downloading updates and getting forced to reboot.....
<omeil> holycow: something interesting stumbled upon you? :D
<Xenguy> eracc: thank you
<Arafangion> holycow: It's the recommended *video memory* that leaves me speechless.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: oh! i googled it already! i think it does not have yahoo voice chat support though! :( and this is bad!
<omeil> holycow: or something crap?
<shatrat> holycow, because it pre-caches commonly used applications to seem faster
<holycow> Arafangion, and how much is recommended?
<arrenlex> holycow: they left the takeUpTonsOfRamForNoReason(); call in.
<mojo> funny background i found says VISTA:  Viruses Intruders Spyware Trojans Adware
<geeksauce> arrenlex, do you know of a way to set a key combo to lock the screen?  i know i can just click the button i put on the bar at the top, but i'd like to be able to hit a key combo and have it lock real quick
<Madpilot> People, Vista chat can move to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, thanks
<Arafangion> holycow: Depends on how much "Wow" you want, right up to 512 MB
<omeil> well its true
<Dr_willis> It can even take up your usb-thumb drives to feed its HUNGER!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: does skype work fine with voice on ubuntu?
<lordkeiden> I was on xp, and after looking at Vista, decided to move to Ubuntu!
<holycow> omeil, nothing specific, just everyone says its slow when hardware ACCELERATED desktop is enabled
<jmatus> how can I Open the pod bay doors HAL
<geeksauce> i've done it before but it was so long ago i don't remember
<holycow> i find that VERY hard to understand
<shatrat> seriously though, empty ram does nobody any good. a smart OS is like a gas, it expands to fill whatever space is available
* mojo is not a flamer... will use windows for money
<omeil> thats true
<HAL> i can't do that dave
<holycow> they don't even have a true 3d desktop, just some shitty effects
<gOLdenHaWK3D> omg
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Sorry, I use KDE, and things work different there.
<jmatus> how can I "" -- Open the pod bay doors HAL---"
<Kaline> shatrat: Good way to put it.
<holycow> Arafangion, your kidding?
<holycow> holy canoly
<omeil> some video cards don't even work with VISTA it requires some specific crap in a card to work properly.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I'm sure thousands of porn-loving Linux users everywhere have invented a multitude of ways, though.
<omeil> 384mb minimum i think
<HAL> jmatus i can't do that dave
<shatrat> Kaline, I've been working on my gaseous theory of personal finance for years now.
<Arafangion> holycow: Sadly no.  Even worse, Vista is best used with ATI drivers.  Some massive backstabbing politics going on there.  NVIdia must be pissed.
<omeil> all they probably did is just add more proggys. i didn't really see the need of a new windows.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> does skype work fine with voice on ubuntu
* Xenguy muses on signal : noise
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ?
<GaiaX11> mojo: Nice Vista explanation :-)
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: i have not tried it... i was looking at wengophone as a possibility but after we tried vonage at the house (and it sucked badly) i decided not to mess with VoIP for the moment
<Dr_willis> gOLdenHaWK3D,  it exists... so aparently it works..
<kevogod> Ubuntu is best used with ATI drivers as well!
<HAL> gOLdenHaWK3D: yes
<lordkeiden> Arafangion: I have better ow in Ubuntu, and only have 512Mb Ram...and the eye candy works good down to 256.
<Arafangion> holycow: NVidia works afaik, but was relatively unstable.
<tannerld> gOLdenHaWK3D: probably
<holycow> wow
<arrenlex> Arafangion: That's funny! On Linux, ATI drivers are best used with the command line.
<omeil> RIAA took part in the Vista project. so blame microsoft all the way for letting them in
<geeksauce> arrenlex, lol i bet.  i just like it cause if i'm about to leave and i turn the monitor off w/o locking first then i have to turn it back on, wait for the screen to come up, then click, turn it off again
<Arafangion> arrenlex: All *I* want is a damn graphics driver that survives sleep :(
<omeil> 2 days after vista was released there was already iso's on the internet lol
<lordkeiden> arrenlex: LOL  Trye true!
<Arafangion> (ATI is integrated into this laptop)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> HAL: are yu quite sure, cuz i have the other person on windoze! and i would have to persuade him to install skype!
<kevogod> I have an ATI x300. It's garbage.
<holycow> shatrat, its not empty ram thats the issue why would an os REALLY actually need such gargantuan quantities before any apps are loaded.  i can load up knoppix/whatever into ram ... haven't counted but it isn't gigs
<holycow> and thats the WHOLE OS including APPS
<mojo> arrenlex: I think the OS radeon/ati drivers have come a long way.  fglrx is still faster at 3d fps but won't support composite.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> HAL: and if it doesnot work from my side, it would be quite embarrising
<Arafangion> kevogod: I've got the x600, afaik.
<HAL> gOLdenHaWK3D: i have used it quite often with someone using XP
<MyGhetek> hey guys i want to dual boot windows xp pro and kubuntu on my laptop with 120gb. i want to have some sort of shared area where both os's can share data. i also want the snazziest (coolest) looking boot menu. ideas?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> HAL: oh! then its fine! thanx alot!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thanx all
<holycow> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<omeil> i wonder how much ubuntu uses but i bet its no more than 120
<kevogod> Arafangion, Mine is a desktop card.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Ask around. I'm sure lots of people can help you out. Good luck.
<mojo> kevogod: 1mans trash = another mans treasure... want my address?  i'll pay shipping to take it off your hands ;)
<omeil> its probably more into the 2 digit era
<arrenlex> Arafangion: Are you using the newest fglrx?
<Dr_willis> MyGhetek,  with the right addon - you can get windows to read/write ext3/2
<holycow> MyGhetek, ext3 seems to be the best for bost oses
* eracc has used Skype successfully on Linux to voice chat with other Skype users. Quality kinda stinks but it works.
<shatrat> holycow, well when you write programs in vb.net they tend to be a little inefficient space wise
<Xenguy> MyGhetek: one way is to make a FAT32 partition for sharing
<Arafangion> MyGhetek: grub, then you have a choice of format: ntfs, fat, or ext2.  The /easiest/ is fat, but it has significant limitations.
<kevogod> mojo, As long as you send me an NVidia equivalent.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, will do.  thanks again
<arrenlex> Arafangion: Word is that they've actually managed to make them less horrible with the newest release.
<holycow> and its a journaled fs unlike fat32
<Xenguy> MyGhetek: I don't know how reliable NTFS is yet on Ubu
<Dr_willis> I dont use a fat32 shared partition any more.. I make  a ext3 shared partition. :)
* Xenguy darts away...
<Arafangion> arrenlex: The latest versions for my card do not survive sleep.
<MyGhetek> ok so do i install winxp first or ubuntu?
<omeil> is ther ea big difference between vb.net and VB 6?
<Kaline> I always wondered about that, does it treat ext2/3 filesystems as though they were normal volumes and can be browsed in Explorer or via a separate FM?
<kevogod> MyGhetek, XP
<omeil> cause i know VB 6 and its quite easy
<geeksauce> what's this i hear about the OSX-like spaces feature in edgy?
<Arafangion> omeil: Is there a big difference between Latin and English?
<omeil> Arafangion: that question i don't know lol :D
<mojo> kevogod: actually i think ati makes good hardware and totally boffs it come driver time, linux or windows side of the equation.
<MyGhetek> ok so i will install xp with a smaller partition size then install kubuntu on the rest with the swap
<Arafangion> omeil: Guess.
<MyGhetek> and i should just use the ext3 driver to access the ubuntu storage from windows?
<omeil> Yes :D
<holycow> mojo, ita always been that way, even on windows.  no one uses ati for professional 3d or video work for example
<Arafangion> omeil: Very clever!
<lordkeiden> MyGhetek: I use the ext2 driver that ubotu mentioned , on my ext3 drive, and it works great for me. I dont use the shared area extensively, and usually windows reads it, not writes to it...but i have no complaints
<holycow> except maybe on apple boxes
<kevogod> mojo, OK, if you like this card so much why don't you marry it?
<Krunk> Hi. I've tried to figure out how one can get a non-X console in order to install Nvidia proprietary driver in Ubuntu 6,10. The best I've come up with is to ESC before X starts up and use the 'safe' mode kernel. However, after I've installed the thing, it indicates that GLX is not installed or corrupted (installation instructions tell me to remove 'glx' from xorg.conf). I can'tr seem to get accelerated #D to work. Anyone know what I can do?
<arrenlex> Arafangion: latest version != ubuntu version. You're sure you're using 8.33.6?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> And any help about bluetooth? ca we send .sis files to a nokia phone over bluetooth using ubuntu?
<omeil> not really they are obth completely different.
<geeksauce> anyone know what i'm talking about?  there's a video of it being demonstrated on youtube
<Arafangion> arrenlex: Downloaded from ati website.
<holycow> Krunk, why not install nvidia-glx from repos?
<arrenlex> Arafangion: Alright. Sorry, man.
<Arafangion> arrenlex: Heck, even the bug's officially recorded in the notes.
<omeil> its like comparing Japanese to russian lol
<kevogod> geeksauce, Beryl?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> And any help about bluetooth? ca we send .sis/.mp3/.rm files to a nokia phone over bluetooth using ubuntu?
<holycow> Krunk, those are proprietary drivers, just nicely packaged so you can easily remove them
<holycow> try it
<cfedde> Krunk: ctl-alt-f1?
<Arafangion> arrenlex: They're "looking into it", but they've probably got their hands full with vista.
<MyGhetek> ok last question. i have a broadcom card for my dell d610 and an intel one that i prefer for windows, do both of those work in ubuntu?
<omeil> does anyone know an estimated time of how long it will take to compile wine from source?
<geeksauce> kevogod, huh?
<mojo> kevogod: ha ha ha... it's not like that... i was just saying ati could be much better if they could write a driver to save their life... nvidia has trumped them for a while because of this.  i am not dissing nvidia by saying ati makes good hardware designs
<arrenlex> Arafangion: xD I hate it when the companies are like, "look, we're incompetent boobs, but we don't care because you people aren't important!" to the Linux people.
<kevogod> geeksauce, http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<holycow> MyGhetek, chances are the windows works, the broadcom is iffy, you might get lucky
<jmatus> does ubuntu loads automatically flash memories
<arrenlex> Arafangion: They could at least not flaunt it.
<Krunk> holycow: I did that and it doesn'tr work. Now even if I install games they don't actually install. Is this common? (Btw, I'm on my fifth or sixth complete install)
<colbert> Hi guys I have 2 IDE drives, 1 with XP and 1 with Ubuntu and a SATA drive with Vista and I'm trying to get GRUB to boot all 3, can anyone please help ????
<holycow> jmatus, yes
<gOLdenHaWK3D> And any help about bluetooth? ca we send .sis/.mp3/.rm files to a nokia phone over bluetooth using ubuntu?
<omeil> is NeverWinter Niights 100% linux comptaible????
<MyGhetek> ok im gonna give all this a shot, wish me luck guys, and thanks for the support!
<jmatus> mine doesn't mount
<holycow> Krunk, it does work, you might need to double check that your xorg.conf file is configure properly
* mojo is graphics board agnostic
<shatrat> omeil, the first one is, nwn2 isnt
<gOLdenHaWK3D> MyGhetek: Good Luck dude!
<holycow> Krunk, or reinstall
<silverdub> Does anyone know how to dual boot a computer with Vista and Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> omeil,  thers a native linux port of it - so yes.
<Dr_willis> omeil,  you may have to download the linxu binary however. if its not on the install cd's
<jmatus> i think there may be a problem with HAL, my usb doesn't mount automatically
<lordkeiden> is there a way to hide a partition from windows via grub?
<kevogod> geeksauce, Or Compiz: http://www.go-compiz.org/index.php?title=Video
<gOLdenHaWK3D> silverdub: just install ubuntu, and it will take care of your windoze partitions automatically
<Krunk> holycow: again?? sigh .. Mandrake does the whole thing w/o a hitch. How I hate Gnome . . .
<omeil> there is an ikernel.ex_ thats the only thing on the cd that sounds anything like linux lol
<jmatus> any suggestions
<holycow> jmatus, try a reinstall, i know it sucks but its easier to do a clean install than track down a hal issue
<holycow> Krunk, what are you talking about? nvidia has nothing to do with gnome
<holycow> Krunk, it has everything to do with ubuntu
<silverdub> yeah but once I hit start or install it just goes to a black sceen with a blinking cursor line in the top left corner of the screen
<omeil> i just don't get how i can install neverwinternights if there is nothing to execute it with linux
<GaiaX11> MyGhetek: WinXP > Fat=40gb ; Kubuntu > ext3=90gb. That's a suggestion. But, you do not need XP in your machine. Do as I did = throw Win away and stick to Linux only :-)
<jmatus> ther must be other way
<holycow> Krunk, ubuntu tries to stick with free software, it doesn't 'yet' let you install proprietary stuff on install
<Dr_willis> omeil,  go to the official web site... they have an installer/binary you download and use.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Krunk: gnome has nothing to do with the drivers!
<holycow> you haveto do it manually
<gOLdenHaWK3D> And any help about bluetooth? ca we send .sis/.mp3/.rm files to a nokia phone over bluetooth using ubuntu?
<omeil> oh ok
<silverdub> omeil: there are windows emulator type programs that can run windows apps on linux
<omeil> yea im currently trying to install wine
<Krunk> holycow: well, gnome isn't as intuitive as kde . . . config stuff is well hidden.
<Dr_willis> silverdub,  neverwinters night has a Native Linux port. :)
<omeil> im compiling it from source but it sure AS HELL TAKES ITS TIME
* eracc runs IE6 with WINE to test web pages before uploading ...
<holycow> Krunk, wtf are you talking about?
<`Z`> re
<kevogod> GNOME is not as intuitive as KDE. Are you kidding me?
<holycow> Krunk, everything is in system/admin
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: i know there are drivers in ubuntu because i killed them (don't have the hardware, why run the daemons?) but can't speak to usage
<holycow> Krunk, start up synaptic or install from terminal
<omeil> everyone HERE DON'T EVER USE MANDRAKE LOL :)
<GaiaX11> !wine| silverdub
<ubotu> silverdub: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<holycow> Krunk, also if you like, install kde
<silverdub> Dr_willis: do you know how to overcome an install error. When I try to install I just get a black screen
<holycow> i don't see what you are complaining about
<Krunk> holycow: everything: try to get at a non-X console - lotsa fun.
<Arafangion> kevogod: Don't be a nazi, just run KDE. (This is a subtle reference to another, erm... discussion about this)
<eracc> Mandrake? The Magician?
<holycow> ubuntu only ships with gnome default, we have everything in repos
<omeil> silver dub
<geeksauce> kevogod, i'm not sure which i saw on youtube.  it was on digg and i was under the impression that it was part of edgy cause everyone was all excited around the release date
<Dr_willis> silverdub,  installing ubuntu?  try the alt-install cd? or live cd?
* arrenlex runs KDE and is therefore proud not to be a nazi :)
<Krunk> holycow: did that and it really borked
<silverdub> Dr_willis: after the first main menu when the cd is loading
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: oh! actually i was going to install ubuntu on someones pc, and he runs xp. he would start using ubuntu, if his voice chat & bluetooth work fine in ubuntu! This was the reason i was asking
<holycow> Krunk, people complaining usually rub everyone the wrong way as usually they didn't really look
<mojo> omeil: mandrake was my first distro.  but then rpm morphed into a four letter word
<omeil> does your monitor go on standby or do u just get a black screen?
<kevogod> geeksauce, You can install it on Ubuntu.
<silverdub> Dr_willis: live
<kevogod> geeksauce, It is not part of the default installation yet.
<omeil> mandrake was quite buggy for me
<Dr_willis> silverdub,  id say try the alt-install cd.
<omeil> actually really buggy
<Arafangion> mojo: I used it before it morphed into a four-letter word, and it still was a joke.
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: wish i could tell you more but i have never had bluetooth hardware... if i did, i surely would play with it.
<silverdub> Dr_willis: how do you do an apt install from windows?
<Arafangion> mojo: Especially MDK 7.0
<kevogod> Arafangion, I do not care for him.
<holycow> Krunk, well it sounds like you decided already athat mandrake is better so use that
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: np, thanx mojo
<sapage> I have a problem with remote VNC in ubuntu when i VNC into my machine the screen does not update at all
<omeil> silverdub: do u hear music while there is a black screen infront of you?
<Krunk> holycow: I really like Ubuntu, but I really did 'look' - try changing ther video card, or monitor in Gnome - good luck!
<lordkeiden> is there a way to hide a partition from windows via grub?
<holycow> not sure what we can do to help with that attitude part, but everything works
<holycow> Krunk, what are you talking about again?
<kevogod> Krunk, Try Kubuntu if you do not like GNOME.
<Dr_willis> lordkeiden,  go to the grub homepage and check the grub docs.. yes i think there is a way to do it.
<geeksauce> kevogod, which one do you recommend?  i only have 1 stick of 512 in this box, and an nvidia gforce 4 video card
<holycow> what do you mean try changing video card in gnome? what the hell does that even mean?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: i think i should install ubuntu on his pc, and later i can help him out! atleast skype would work.
<omeil> silverdub: you there?
<omeil> jesus who knew compiling coudl take so long:)
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: go google up bluetooth ubuntu howto there are several hits to investigate
<kevogod> geeksauce, I do not know what would be best for your video card. Your memory is plenty though.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: oh! good idea! lol. thanx
<Krunk> holycow: sorry I ruffled feathers here. I'll keep opinions to myself.
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: yeah, look into "obex" utilities too
<holycow> Krunk, well if you have opinions that are unfounded, biased and wrong, never mind that they don't make sense ...
<holycow> ... do you really think expecting us not to challenge your opinions?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: i think i found out how to transfer files to a bluetooth device! its on ubuntuguide.org.
<holycow> *insert* ... its reasonable ...
<shriphani> erm can anyone mention how to change the xterm background colour ?
<mojo> gOLdenHaWK3D: cool beans!  good luck with your userfriend
* eracc uses fluxbox ... a pox on all heavy desktop GUIs
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mojo: ;) thanx for your help
<Arafangion> Hmm, going to install Ubuntu now, 20GB /should/ be enough for windows.  10GB should be plenty for Ubuntu, (plus 15GB for HOME)
<geeksauce> kevogod, is it difficult to install in ubuntu?  i mean are there deb packages or would i have to compile?
<shriphani> geeksauce, ubuntu uses apt
<arrenlex> geeksauce: What are you talking about?
<colbert> Can someone help me with restoring GRUB? I have used Super Grub Disk and it's still not working correctly
<pirothezero> wow is there any email client that would seperate email by account/server instead of putting it all int he inbox?
<kevogod> He wants to install Compiz or Beryl. He is wondering if it is a hassle or not.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, compiz
<shriphani> ohhh
<GaiaX11> Arafangion: You don't need Win in your machine. Throw it away :-) Set yourself free!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: compiz? That's an odd choice. Most people run beryl nowadays.
<Kaline> pirothezero: Most cliens allow for multiple mailboxes, what are you using?
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: I require windows to run a /crap/ game, for uni :(
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: How's that for irony?
<pirothezero> evolution and thunderbird
<eracc> pirothezero, use filters (if your client has them).
<holycow> pirothezero, thunderbird
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Beryl is more integrated into the standard setup, while compiz requires switching X servers. And I know for sure there are ubuntu repositories.
<holycow> pirothezero, yeah i hate that about evolution as well
<geeksauce> arrenlex, ok i'll try that then.  i didn't have a preference so i just picked one at random :P
<pirothezero> i want it how outlook has it on the left each account and i click on it and it goes to only that email
<omeil> wow you can totally configure the look for the x terminal :D
<kevogod> The next question would be XGL or AIGLX or both?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: First, what does the output of "glxinfo | grep render" say?
<eracc> Oh, evolution, NM.
<GaiaX11> Arafangion: I am serious. It is not irony :-)
<holycow> i think thunderbird does have that, try it
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: So am I :(
<pirothezero> ya opening it right now
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: ONE DAMN GAME!
<geeksauce> glxinfo | grep render
<kevogod> How come GNOME reformatted my hard drive?
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: One Damn 12 MB DirectX game!
* arrenlex pretends to be a terminal
<GaiaX11> Arafangion: There are other games.
<lufis> kevogod: i think you mean ubuntu, right?
<holycow> kevogod, gnome doesn't reformat anything
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Arafangion: Every gamer has windows on his pc!
<holycow> kevogod, you did :/
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: It's for a gaming major engineering project at my uni.
<Arafangion> gOLdenHaWK3D: I am not a gamer.
<kevogod> holycow, I think you are taking things to seriously.
<eracc> If a game is not native to, nor ported to Linux I won't use it.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, >>  direct rendering: No       OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Arafangion: oh!
<GaiaX11> Arafangion: Ok.
<holycow> kevogod, ditto ... :)
<kevogod> *too
<omeil> i don't have windows installed and im sorta a gamer :)
<n3rrd> Man.  Does Ubuntu 6.1 HAVE to boot off the CD before installing?  it's driving this T21 insane.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Arafangion: but i think Windoze was designed for Gamez ONLY! Lol
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Ouch. You're not running any beryl without a bit of effort.
<Arafangion> GaiaX11: I'd run it in wine, but the /particular/ d3dx9_30.dll isn't implemented yet.
<sapage> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Or compiz, or anything 3D.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: What card do you have?
<GaiaX11> eracc: Good bet :-)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Video card.
<holycow> n3rrd, the live cd has bugs ... i help people all the time with it.  download the alternate cd, it uses d-i the awesome debian installer ... its curses based but just great
<eracc> ;-)
<Hatty> xtknight: I've found the source of the error, but i dont know how to fix it.if i link to libc i cant run it, if i dont i can, but i need to link to libc
<dougb> what is a good PHP editor?
<eracc> vi
<Hatty> ^
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i'm not positive... nvidia gforce 4, but not sure if it's 64 or 128.  it was given to me used.  has 2 VGA outs on the back
<Arafangion> eracc: vi stinks.  Use vim
<dougb> haha, where's a good place to learn about vi?
<holycow> quanta+ is also said to be a really good ide for php
<eracc> OK, vi/m
<omeil> goldenhawk windows wasn't really created for gaming..it was the only OS publicly known. so all companies turned to that OS.
<Hatty> dougb: if you want a gui, bluefish
<dougb> ubuntu doesn't seem to have vimtutor
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Oh, if it's nvidia, it won't be so bad.
<arrenlex> !nvidia | geeksauce
<ubotu> geeksauce: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n3rrd> holycow:  haha, alright.  IT took me a while toget this one to work.  :(  Had to burn it two or three times.  Newer drives didn't mind the burnt disc but the older drive needed it burnt slower.
<pirothezero> word i found it in thunderbird, thanks for making me go back and look ;>
<GaiaX11> dougb: man vi
<omeil> if Linux was big with ads and millions of dollars for advertising. companies would create games for both OS's
<kevogod> Bluefish is better than vi.
<Hasrat_USA> woooooooooo hoooooooooooo!!!
<n3rrd> holycow:  but atleast the partitions are all ready, I suppose.
<dougb> thanks GaiaX11
<kevogod> Let's discuss.
<eracc> If GUI is required to edit PHP ($DEITY alnoe knows why) then nedit.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> omeil: you are quite right
<geeksauce> arrenlex, how can i determine what kind of card it is exactly?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: lspci | grep -i vga
<Hasrat_USA> i just installed KDE in ubuntu. it kicks vista's arse :)
<eracc> *alone
<holycow> n3rrd, its a fantastic idea, i think in the future all linux distros will be live cd installs.  its just the right way to do it ... no bs installers like anaconda to maintain.  but for now its still got some rough spots so i'm glad d-i is around and stick around
<kevogod> Arse?
<omeil> So maybe in the future Linux will take its toll and rise against MS :D
<Arafangion> Hasrat_USA: It has an arse?
<Hatty> Hasrat_USA: X kicks Vista
<Hasrat_USA> kde forever!! :)
<kevogod> omeil, You mean Apple?
<holycow> omeil, one day at a time
<n3rrd> holycow: i agree.  it normally isn't too bad.  It just gets tough on systems with less memory available.
<omeil> yup
<holycow> one thing we need to be aware of is we don't want to get too popular too quick
<holycow> let me get a great link
<l2s> anyone know if howtoforge is running joomla?
<omeil> i guess so.
<holycow> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endless_September
<GaiaX11> Hasrat_USA: Do not compare Ubuntu to Vista :-(
<Hasrat_USA> kevogod: in uk they call it arse :P
<holycow> thats a great article on why one doesn't want to attract people too fast
<holycow> we need time to teach people how to use systems well
<kevogod> Apple is more likely to topple Microsoft than GNU/Linux in the near future.
<shriphani> eracc, any ideas on how to change xterm background colours
* eracc still thinks this is the #ubuntu channel, not the #vista channel
<Hatty> shriphani: theres a configuration file
<geeksauce> arrenlex, GeForce4 MX 440... is that good?
<holycow> yeah it would acutally be better if apple does
<eracc> shriphani, do you want to change it while running or on start?
<Hasrat_USA> gotta take a shower :) kde rules :)
<kevogod> Why would it be better?
<GaiaX11> Hasrat_USA: No comparison
<shriphani> eracc, while running
<holycow> the support costs for joe 6 pack are huge, but joe doesn't have any money
<omeil> lol MS and apple are already beginning to compete with each other with there mini products like the ipod and Zune
<holycow> let apple handle them
<arrenlex> geeksauce: No idea, haven't had an nvidia card for a while. If it's reasonably modern, it'll be sufficient.
<eracc> shriphani, ah, I'm not sure then.
<eracc> shriphani, maybe.
* arrenlex laughs at the suggestion that the zune is any competition for the ipod.
* arrenlex laughs at the suggestion that the zune is any competition for paperweights.
* eracc has never needed to do that with xterm
<omeil> does anyone know an estimated time on how long it takes to compile someting from source?
<kevogod> Apple is no better than Microsoft. Their OS may be better but that's about it.
<arrenlex> omeil: It depends what, and what your system is like. o_O
<shriphani> arrenlex, zune has pretty good features but microsoft blew it with their WiFi
<holycow> kevogod, THATS another great reason why apple should have the users :)
<holycow> lol
<arrenlex> omeil: int main(void) {printf("Hello\n");} compiles in 0.5 seconds.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, do i really need tv out support?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: For what?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> arrenlex: you are right dude!
<kevogod> holycow, You are simply exchanging masters.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> arrenlex: iPod rocks!
<omeil> that compiles the text?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> arrenlex: but iPhone is quite expensive!
<Hatty> gOLdenHaWK3D: ew @ iPod.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, it's listed as a prerequisite for nvidia driver install
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Hatty: :(
<holycow> kevogod, well i'm not, i'm just thinking getting ms users to swap masters is a great interim position
<omeil> im trying to compile the Wine source
<holycow> we need LOTS of time to assimilate new users
<omeil> and its been on MAKE for well over 30 minutes
<shriphani> Hatty, care to tell me where this config file is ?
<rssn> Good evening, forgive the strange question, but I'm very new to Ubuntu, just booted it off the CD for the first time. Trying to avoid using Windows, but unsure if Ubuntu can work for me... Will it be very difficult to get OpenGL and quake3 running on Ubuntu? Can I manually set my screen refresh rate in Ubuntu, beyond specifications (currently Gnome only sees 60hz, no more). Finally, is it possible to change the frequency of my mouse-USB 
<Hatty> gOLdenHaWK3D: doesnt support ogg vorbis, uses proprietary DRM acc
* eracc hoists his 5kg boom box up on his shoulder and says "iPod? What is that?" :->
<Hatty> shriphani: you have to make it. ~/.xtermrc methinks
<kevogod> I only use MIDIs for my music.
<omeil> There is a Quake3 port to linux isn' there?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I dunno. I've never bothered with it or tried it. Just ignore that, you'll be fine.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Hatty: oh yes!
<holycow> rssn, not easily ,.. you haveto learn new skills because everything you learned on windows is wrong
* gOLdenHaWK3D is beginning to hate iPod
<kevogod> Is there a decent MIDI player in Ubuntu?
<holycow> rssn, the other answers are yes
<geeksauce> arrenlex, ok cool.  i'll keep you posted
<Hatty> kevogod: timidity
<rssn> holycow: Yay? USB Refresh rate can be tweaked on Ubuntu?
<Hatty> kevogod: it will play midi files and run as a midi synth server
<eracc> "Decent MIDI" is an oxymoron ...
<kevogod> Hatty, Last time I tried it, it did not work.
<holycow> rssn, usb refresh rate? what the heck is a usb refresh rate? you mean video refresh rates right?
<Hatty> kevogod: wouldnt play file?
<kevogod> It had a problem with my soundcard.
<omeil> OMG KILL ME
<holycow> and yes of course, but we don't have a gui for that ... yet .... you can set them manually in xorg.conf file and just restart the xserver easily
<kevogod> Although my soundcard is a standard Realtek AC'97.
<rssn> holycow: I meant the frequency (measured in HZ) at which your mouse movements are scanned thru the USB port.
* Hatty kills omeil 
<gOLdenHaWK3D> bye all
<omeil> lol
<omeil> Terminal hasn't stopped compiling yet 0_O
<holycow> rssn, lol, what? ohhhh no idea.  your a serious gamer and are trying to reduce latency?
<Hatty> kevogod: works with my ac'97 intel whatever onboard crap
<holycow> rssn, i'm certain the answer is yes but you are the first person that has actually asked this and i don't know ... hmmm
<Arafangion> rssn: Do you have a TFT monitor, by any chance?
<rssn> holycow: I usually play at a 1000hz for USB port, which is different from a default of 125 hz, makes a slightly noticeable difference.
<kevogod> Hatty, I actually tried a lot of stuff but was never able to get MIDI to work. It was why I had to go back to Windows.
<rssn> Arafangion: I use a widescreen TFT for desktop and work but a CRT for gaming.
<GaiaX11> rssn: Stick to Linux and you will see what a computer really is and what it can do for you at its most :-)
<Hatty> what did you need midi playback for?
<eracc> Go back to Windows ... for MIDI. Egad.
<l2s> anyone know if howtoforge is running joomla?
<rssn> GaiaX11: Thank you.
<lufis> rssn: how do you change that?
<holycow> rssn, maybe you should stay on windows if you play games ... i'm not sure how happy you will be here.  we can help but you may want to try setting it up on a test system and seeing how that works there
<kevogod> Hatty, I have 10 million MIDI files that I listen to.
<roler> is there a edgy bluetooth howto? I'm trying to get my Dell 355 Bluetooth chip working
<Hatty> ..
<Hatty> =/
<rssn> lufis: Change my USB frequency? I use a certain tweak tool for that in Windows.
<Arafangion> rssn: Ahh, well, TFT works best with 60HZ, but as for the CRT... have you tried unplugging the TFT, and plugging the CRT in, and THEN starting (or restarting) X11?
<arrenlex> omeil: Wine usually takes 30 minutes to compile on this new machine (AMD 3800+); took about an hour on my old machine (P4@1.6GHz)
<lufis> rssn: oh, i thought you meant in linux
<eracc> kevogod, you are sick. Sick I say! :-)
<holycow> Arafangion, he is talking about moding th USB frequency range :)
<holycow> not crt range btw
<rssn> Arafangion: Is this true? I did not know. Currently, my Acer can support 75hz under 1680x1050, but it is not a standard setting.
<omeil> im 2.66GHZ with 768 DDR ram
<Hatty> kevogod: try muse
<omeil> 256mb Geforce 6200A
<rssn> holycow: Not entirely true, I did show a bit of interest in tweaking my monitor frequency as well
<Arafangion> rssn: Some support 72, or 75 MHz, indeed, but they are still optimal with 60.
<lufis> Oh yeah? well... i'm compiling from source the latest cvs. Top that
<Hatty> or go buy a soundcard
<holycow> all good :)
<kevogod> OK, maybe it's not why I went back to Windows but it was a slight annoyance!
<eracc> LOL
<Hatty> main reason?
<rssn> Arafangion: Thank you. I just felt a noticeable movement difference with 75 hz however, even on a desktop, not in a game.
<omeil> there is 2 midi players for ubuntu. Amarok and KMid
<holycow> kevogod, you won't live long enough to listen to all of them
<holycow> heh
<holycow> :)
<Kevros> I am trying to install the latest version of ndiswrapper to get my wireless to work, and giri from their IRC channel told me to ask here to find out how to install libc.
<Arafangion> rssn: Be aware that sometimes improvement is phycological.
<omeil> can u sudo apt-get install libc?
<kevogod> Hatty, I wanted to play some Warcraft III: TFT but I was not particularly happy with playing it in Cedega or WINE.
<lufis> Is anyone here familiar with crip, the perl script for cd ripping? Anyone have any similar tools?
<tehxed> Anyone here experience any trouble with Beryl using the ATI Radeon Xpress 200M?
<Hatty> kevogod: Meh. Dual boot
<Kevros> my computer is not online since my wireless doesn't work, is there any way I can download it with my windows laptop and move it with a usb flash drive?
<eracc> Heh, no Warcraft III for Linux.
<Arafangion> rssn: For example: An application that "loads" in 0.5 seconds, but takes 65 minutes to do it's task, will probably seem faster than an application that takes 10 seconds to load, but takes 80 minutes to do its task.
<kevogod> Dual boot is pointless to me. It is more hassle than it's worth.
<GaiaX11> Kevros: You have it in the ubuntu cd
<holycow> Kevros, sure, packages.ubuntu.com
<holycow> or what GaiaX11 said
<Arafangion> Yeah, dualbooting is a /pain/.
<holycow> wait ... GaiaX11 is that actually on the cd?
<eracc> I guess Blizzard don't want my money,
<Hatty> Arafangion: nah
<Talaman> ok, still having issue
<kevogod> Whenever I have a dual boot system, I end up not dual booting.
<GaiaX11> holycow: Ndis. Yes
<foormea> hey
<Kevros> ok, I have the ubuntu cd in and did "sudo apt-get install libc"  It says, couldn't find package libc
<tehxed> Anyone here experience any trouble with Beryl using the ATI Radeon Xpress 200M?
<holycow> neat, thx.
<cry0x> anyone know of a good southern california repository? I'm getting awful speeds (150K/s) from the server recommended by "Select Best Server"
<cry0x> which was in oregon
<Hatty> Kevros: try glibc
<turbolover> hey i think i figured out why the updats made my machine slower
<kevogod> cry0x, Try BitTorrent.
<Kevros> didnt find glibc either
<Arafangion> cry0x: 150K... nice! :)
<holycow> cry0x, try uk, strangely they tend to be consistent
<roler> is there a edgy bluetooth howto? I'm trying to get my Dell 355 Bluetooth chip working
<boredandblogging> roler, have you checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth/Docs
<turbolover> when it updated my ati driver it made the fglrx module restricted again
<eracc> Yeah, I had a quad boot box in 2001. I only accessed the "Windows" partitions from the other OSs to get files ...
<turbolover> err control panel
<GaiaX11> Kevros: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper wireless-tolls
<holycow> !spelling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rssn> Everyone: If Ubuntu (booted off a CD and not installed) has just restarted itself after going through a black screen, is this an instability problem with my hardware? The reason I am trying Ubuntu is that my windows is giving Blue Screens of death and no longer being properly stable.
<holycow> lol
<GaiaX11> Kevros: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper wireless-tools
<kevogod> I am currently downloading the 6.10 DVD though and plan on using Ubuntu again.
<roler> boredandblogging, ; looking now, thanks
<l2s> strange ncftp is a package not found
<holycow> rssn, how far does it get? it could be yes
<Hatty> Kevros: i dont see libc in my apt-cache
<GaiaX11> !ndiswrapper| Kevros
<ubotu> Kevros: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackest> anyone know how to configure broadcast on kaffeine
<holycow> rssn, it could be bad ram, or an issue with say video hardware where the driver hits something unexpected and kills the kernel
<turbolover> oh yay i think it turned ipv6 back on too
<turbolover> !ipv6
<Kevros> Gaiax11: I don't want the ndiswrapper that is on the ubuntu cd, the folks over at ndiswrapper asked me to try it with the latest version, and I cannot install that because I don't have the right libraries
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kevogod> Does anyone know if Mono is available in the default repositories?
<boredandblogging> roler, also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kevogod> for 6.10
<rssn> holycow: How far does the installation get? I haven't tried installing Ubuntu, but upon reinstallation of Windows, I had random blue screens all the way through, at the partitioning screen, at the configuring windows screen... And then inside of Windows it would give BSOD for atisomething.exe ntoskrnl.exe and others. I am starting to suspect RAM failure, but then the RAM test that comes on the Ubuntu CD does not reveal any errors.
<holycow> i mean boot
<arrenlex> !mono | kevogod
<ubotu> kevogod: mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<holycow> rssn, knoppix has a ram testing thing built into its live cd that you can boot up at start
<holycow> there are other tools out there
<rssn> holycow: The boot of windows usually proceeds normally, but then, if I were to play audio, watch video, or go online, or get torrents, usually in a combination of any of these together, it would reboot or get BSOD.
<holycow> i don't remembe if ubuntu has testing tools
<GaiaX11> Kevros: ndis will work for you even if it is not the latest version. Have you tried?
<Kevros> If someone has timer, here is a forum thread about what errors we get when trying to install ndiswrapper 1.37 (latest version) on ubuntu 6.10  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1069
<Kevros> I have tried when I do the modprobe the kernel locks up and I need to reboot
<ubuntu_> would someone point me to the bug channel?
<ubuntu_> or virus
<Kevros> the people in the ndiswrapper channel told me to use the latest version
<geeksauce> bout to restart with nvidia drivers... brb hopefully :D
<holycow> ubuntu_, for what exactly?
<omeil> can someone tell me how to use wine?
<holycow> there are no viruses for linux seen in the wild
<kevogod> Use WINE for viruses.
<Hatty> lol
<turbolover> hey i had previously disabled ipv6 in DD by commenting the ipv6 line out, and now i see several alias-net-pf-10 ipv6 off on there should i comment those out too?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubuntu_> i got a bug on my win computer and i need some help
<GaiaX11> Kevros: Do you have the headers also?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, what do you need to know about wine?
<kevogod> (Or Wine if you want to be pedantic)
<omeil> i have compiled wine
<Hatty> ubuntu_: toss the hdd in the microwave for 30 mins to sanitize it of m$
<Kevros> I'm pretty sure it isn't finding the headers for the latest ndiswrapper version, that is why they told me to come here and ask how to install libc
<GaiaX11> Kevros: You need ndis, wireless-tools and the headers
<omeil> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/omeil/wine-0.9.31/server'
<omeil> Wine build complete.
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<omeil> i don't know what to do from there
<arrenlex> !checkinstall | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Kevros> for the v1.22 ndiswrapper that is on the edgy cd?
<Kevros> if so how do I install those headers?
<GaiaX11> Kevros: and yourcardchipset.inf
<omeil> so now i make install?
<Kevros> yup, I have an .inf that others have said should work
<arrenlex> omeil: Use checkinstall to make a package instead.
<turbolover> uhh can anyone here me?
<turbolover> hear
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, why don't you just install it from the repositories
<arrenlex> omeil: apt-get install checkinstall
<arrenlex> omeil: Then sudo checkinstall
<GaiaX11> Kevros: And ...
<omeil> i can't
<ubuntu_> holycow do you know of a bug channel
<arrenlex> omeil: ?
<GaiaX11> Kevros: did it work?
<omeil> i think the package wine is conflicting with my nvidia drivers
<arrenlex> omeil: Why do you think that?
<Kevros> if I install ndiswrapper v1.22 that is on the ubuntu cd using the package manager along with the tools package when I modprobe it the kernel locks up and I need to reboot
<omeil> because i tried installing wine from the add/remove and it tells me something. one sec ill check
<turbolover> hmm
<geeksauce> nvidia drivers installed successfully!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Hurrah!
<holycow> ubuntu_, there is no bug channel ... what are you having an issue with, we may be able to tell you what to do
<GaiaX11> Kevros: have you got the headers?
<omeil> Wine Windows EMulator cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<geeksauce> arrenlex, anything special i need to do in order to have beryl running?
<holycow> Ubugtu, typically if it actually is a bug you want to file a bug on malone
<holycow> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Hatty> omeil: try sudo apt-get install wine
<Kevros> gaia: how do I get the headers?
<holycow> devs will respond to you there
<holycow> but there is no bug channel
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, are you using ubuntu 64bit?
<Dr_willis> omeil,  using the 64bit disrto?
<omeil> no
<omeil> 32bit
<GaiaX11> Kevros: apt-get
<arrenlex> ~render | geeksauce
<irida> geeksauce: Check your rendering with the command "glxinfo | grep render" and paste the results, please!
<kevogod> geeksauce, XGL or AIGLX
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, are you sure?
<Kevros> yes, apt-get what?   Sorry I'm still a beginner
<ubuntu_> holycow i need to download the update to adaware and update it with out net
<gradin> how do you restart the samba service?
<holycow> ubuntu_, what does that haveto do with linux?
<mikejanssen> what = useful stuff to have on a flashdrive...that is useful for linux
<mikejanssen> heh
<omeil> how do i check?
<stopgo> apt-get and apt-cache segfault on me
<arrenlex> omeil: firstly, that is the oddest error message ever, and secondly, wtf does that have to do with nvidia?
<rojo^> gradin: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<geeksauce> arrenlex, direct rendering: Yes
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, lol
<geeksauce> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 440/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Hurrah!
<arrenlex> !beryl | geeksauce
<ubotu> geeksauce: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<omeil> thats what xtknight told me
<turbolover> !performance
<arrenlex> geeksauce: After you add that repository, it's as easy as running apt-get install beryl :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> holycow the only i can get on the net is with my lamp server so i loaded bitchx to look for a bug channel
<holycow> ubuntu_, ah! :) i get it ... well there is no bug channel for that i can tell you now but
<l2s> is there an easy way to make ubuntu desktop start but not boot into the gui
<omeil> sudo atp-get install wine didn't work
<cables> ubuntu_, why do you need adaware on a computer that can't connect to the net?
<Hatty> holycow: computercops.com
<holycow> Ubugtu, why not use the terminal based browser and download the definitions to your usb drive
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, its APT-GET
<IndyGunFreak> not atp
<holycow> ubuntu_, and then to windows?
<GaiaX11> Kevros: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Here, I'll cut to the chase: echo "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install beryl
<omeil> yea
<omeil> apt-get i mean :)
<omeil> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Hatty> omeil: what did it say?
<ubuntu_> cables i got a bug that has disabeld networking and rolled back the update 46 days
<arrenlex> !info wine
<Superdave132> how long does it usually take for updates to get to the repositories?
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<cables> !windows | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<arrenlex> omeil: You need universe enabled.
<rojo^> l2s: you can change the init symlink for gpm
<arrenlex> !universe | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, thats what it sounds like
<Kevros> gaia: that said I have the newest version
<arrenlex> !easysource | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rojo^> l2s: there's a script that handles init enabling and disabling, but I forget what it is
<IndyGunFreak> the instructions are right on Wine's homepage on how to enable the wine repository
<Talaman> so i put in a bug report on this issue that has been bugging me
<Talaman> i certainly hope someone is helpful on there
<rojo^> guys, what's the command to disable something in init?
<GaiaX11> Kevros: check if you have wireless-tools and the ndis cd rom version installed as well
<aryan> hello there i have a myvoice digital voice recorder and when i connect it via usb to my computer while running ubuntu nothing gets detected, can someone please help me out
<aryan> hello there i have a myvoice digital voice recorder and when i connect it via usb to my computer while running ubuntu nothing gets detected, can someone please help me out
<ubuntu_> cables thats why i am in irc on a lamp server with bitchx
<rojo^> aryan: that's annoying
<geeksauce> arrenlex, thanks :)  installing now
<aryan> rojo: it was an accident
<holycow> ubuntu_, there is no such thing as a virus channel on any irc network
<holycow> its dumb idea
<n3rrd> any one have suggestions for swap partition size on a system with 256mb of RAM?
<l2s> howtoforge just died
<aryan> hello there i have a myvoice digital voice recorder and when i connect it via usb to my computer while running ubuntu nothing gets detected, can someone please help me out
<holycow> ubuntu_, identify what you want to do and just do it ... why waste our time asking about something that doesn't exist?
<sohum> I have a dell latitude c600 that I just installed edgy on
<sohum> it has a cd drive
<sohum> but no internet capapbilities
<sohum> how do I get packages on?
<turbolover> hey i ont see any processes eating up my cpu but the monitor graph shows it is running at 100%
<Hatty> put debs on a cd
<turbolover> and its slow
<GaiaX11> !enter | sohum
<ubotu> sohum: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cables> sohum, download the .debs you need and put them on some sort of removeable storage
<turbolover> the monitor itself spikes sometiems using a lot of cpi though
<geeksauce> arrenlex, ok it finished... now what?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Type beryl
<aryan> hello there i have a myvoice digital voice recorder and when i connect it via usb to my computer while running ubuntu nothing gets detected, can someone please help me out
<holycow> turbolover, turn on 'view all processes'
<Taime1> what is the best music manager for ubuntu?
<cables> !repeat | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blackest> n3rrd 1 or 2 gig you will probably add more ram later so if you can afford the space
<sohum> GaiaX11 | ubotu: ok, no enters. Hatt | cables : any good tutorials for that?
<holycow> turbolover, also enable the cpu column so you can see if you have't
<aryan> cables: i dont repeat often
<cables> Taime1, it's a matter of opinion
<Superdave132> how long will it take to get the forefox 2.002 update on the repositories
<FlurrY> Heh, I'm having trouble connecting to the internet on my laptop, at my friend's house - I can connect to their network and everything, but internet access doesn't work on my laptop.. any ideas?
<aryan> cables: it needs to be said in case someone new comes on
<aryan> cables: and i am willing to pay someone to fix this for me
<omeil> i don't get what to do with the easy source stuff :(
<cables> aryan, there's commercial support for that. This is free community support.
<Taime1> lemme rephrase that ....what would YOU say the best music manger is for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i just sent you a private message, respond
<n3rrd> blackest:  yeah, it's a IBM T21 I just snagged from eBay.  I was going to go with 1Gb but decided to look for other opinions.  Thanks.  :)  PLanning on doubling the RAM (if possible) when I get settled in with it :P
<turbolover> ah ha!
<aryan> cables: where might this commercial support be?
<blackest> flurry mac address filtering maybe
<Hatty> Taime1: amarok for playing, juk for organizing
<turbolover> atieventsd is the culprit
<sohum> Taime1: me? I vote amarok
<FlurrY> How would I fix that?
<FlurrY> or configure that, or whatever
<geeksauce> arrenlex, update manager wants to install two things involving window navigator construction kit.  coincidence or part of beryl?
<rojo^> aryan: you could try just creating a mount point, and sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 ./mountpoint
<tonyyarusso> !players | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Update manager?
<CapaH> I just installed PYSDM for Edgy -- I get this message "Do you wish to configure your harddrive" --- being plenty scared about what "configure" means--- (reformat? heh) -- can someone tell me?  :)
<turbolover> !atieventsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atieventsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> sohum, go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the .deb files for the package you need, then get that onto a CD or USB drive or something. Then put that into the Ubuntu machine and install the .deb. (double clicking it should work)
<turbolover> wonder what would happen if i kill it...
<aryan> roji^: i am fairly new to ubuntu what should i type in terminal?
<blackest> i think its a question of him configuring his router to allow you on
<FlurrY> Hrm
<arrenlex> ~repos | omeil
<irida> omeil: You can add all edgy repositories at once by issuing the command: echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Taime1> juk in the repositories?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yeah, kinda like automatic update in windows
<turbolover> anyone here use ati card?
<FlurrY> Cause I could connect fine when I had windows on this laptop, so I dunno
<arrenlex> turbolover: I do. Problems?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, or OS X for that matter
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Where are you seeing this? Is this part of synaptic?
<cables> !ati | turbolover, follow this guide first
<ubotu> turbolover, follow this guide first: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FlurrY> Or would switching to linux make his router not accept my laptop
<mikeo1> how do i download a package and all its dependencies
<sohum> cables: waht about dependencies? updates the machine needs? any streamlined way to let the machine tell me what it wants and then get them through a cd?
<slyfox> Why cant I get maplyer to play quciktime video I have downlaoded? It plays ok via firefox, but not if I download a quick tiem video - what codecs do  I choose in mplayer to play quic time ?
<turbolover> arrenlex: yeah, atieventsd process is eating up all my cpu and slowing my machine down, i think this happened after i got some updates from ubuntu
<rojo^> aryan: cd /media, sudo mkdir recorder, sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 recorder/
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, respond to the message i sent you
<blackest> turbolover yes use the radeon drivers :)
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<cables> sohum, you'll need to do it manually. And most updates are security updates, which you really won't need if you're not net connected.
<arrenlex> ~w32codecs | slyfox
<irida> slyfox: w32codecs available at: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Hatty> sohum: Get a network card
<sohum> Hatty: I wish I could...
<GaiaX11> FlurrY: Is that a win router?
<Hatty> sohum: why cant you?
<FlurrY> A win router?
<mikeo1> how do i download a package and all its dependencies for a installation from a cd or usb flash
<rojo^> aryan: if that doesn't work, then your recorder doesn't have a mountable filesystem without installation of some driver.  it'll probably be proprietary (windows only)
<arrenlex> turbolover: Never heard of atieventsd, sorry.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i believe so.  an icon comes up in the tray when updates are available.
<GaiaX11> FlurrY: :-)
<aryan> rojo^:bash: cd: /media,: No such file or directory
<FlurrY> Huh? lol
<cables> FlurrY, routers don't care what OS you use...
<sohum> oh, btw, does anyone here know what the weird ports on the old Xircom cards for ethernet are? the slimline ones?
<FlurrY> I know that
<jmazaredo> is there no problem if i install a package from debian
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Oh, it's probably part of some gui package manager, then. Install 'em. I've never heard of such packages so I don't know what they're part of.
<rojo^> aryan: hmmm.  try in /tmp then.  cd /tmp, mkdir recorder, et cetera...
<mikeo1> how do i download a package and all its dependencies for a installation from a cd or usb flash
<FlurrY> Someone seemed to be suggesting that
<FlurrY> and I was asking about it :P
<cables> FlurrY, what's the question then?
<mikeo1> if a download a single package through the website with packages it doesnt download all the dependencies
<turbolover> isnt fglrx the radeon driver? thats what i use
<FlurrY> I just can't get internet access on my laptop which is connected to the router.. the other computers in the network can access the internet, I can access those computers' shared folders..
<FlurrY> But :
<mikeo1> is there an easy way to dl a package and all its deps for ubuntu server
<FlurrY> :\
<cables> mikeo1, no.
<CapaH> "dev/sda1 hasn't been configured. Do you want to configure it now?" -- I am getting this in pysdm --- is it safe to "configure" this harddrive? What does "configure" mean -- does anyone know?
<ardchoille> mikeo1: That's why we have package managers.
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, are you still there?
<arrenlex> turbolover: Yeah.
<cables> mikeo1, if you're not using the repos, you'll have to do it manually.
<blackest> turbolover there are 3 possibles
<aryan> rojo^:media, sudo mkdir recorder, sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 recorder/
<cables> mikeo1, sorry, i mean package manager, not repos
<omeil> indygunfreak: yeah
<geeksauce> arrenlex, uh, where did my minimize, restore, close buttons and titlebars go?
<aryan> rojo^:bash: cd: /tmp,: No such file or directory
<arrenlex> geeksauce: They disappeared? That's not good.
<rojo^> aryan: what about /var?
<turbolover> blackesT: it used to work fine i was slow and then properly installed and configured drivers then got a control panel update and after that its been slow
<IndyGunFreak> i sent you a private message, to much traffic here to try and explain this
<bula> hi, i am a windows user that wants to get ubuntu.  i read that i should come here for help.  i tried the desktop cd that let me test it but i have lots of questions.   any help =/
<FlurrY> It works on the router at home, and this did work when I had windows, so I dunnno
<cables> bula, sure, ask away.
<aryan> rojo^: if it is not too much trouble can you give me the full command again
<omeil> indygunfreak: i did respond to your message tho
<mikeo1> is there a way to do it with a package manager?
<elpargo> anyone here has freeciv?
<FlurrY> I'm just thinking I have to reconfigure something, but I don't know what
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i didn't see anything
<holycow> bula, welcome, your in the right place.
<holycow> ask
<slyfox> arrenlex: irida: which specific w32codec? I laready have soemthing installed - Win32/VfWev and Win32/VfW    neitehr one works
<rojo^> aryan: you aren't including the commas in the commands are you?  that tends to make a slight difference.  -_-
<omeil> ill try again
<blackest> let me find you the link for my 9550 radeon the radeon driver was fastest and most compatible
<turbolover> 9200 se here
<geeksauce> arrenlex, hold on one thing messed up when i typed beryl.  i'll pastebin
<omeil> can u see anything i sent u a pm?
* FlurrY waits
<arrenlex> slyfox: The package that irida linked is all you need to install.
<aryan> rojo^: type me the command just the way it is supposed to be written so i can copy and paste
<GaiaX11> !ubuntu| bula
<ubotu> bula: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<cables> bula, still here? Ask us anything you want...
<blackest> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?highlight=%28radeon%29
<FlurrY> Heh..
<MybEvil_> would I be able to play FFXI on ubuntu?
<slyfox> arrenlex: ok, let me try
<geeksauce> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7324/
<rojo^> aryan: 3 commands.  Each command is separated by a comma.  This one line is meant to be typed with two "enter" keypresses among.  Wherever you see a comma, treat it as a carriage return.
<omeil> weird
<omeil> i can see your speak indy but u can't see me
<rojo^> aryan: cd /media, sudo mkdir recorder, mount -t auto /dev/sda1 recorder/
<GaiaX11> !games| MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<aryan> rojo^: ok
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i have no logical explanation for that one..
<sohum> could I use, say, aptitude, to downlaod a package *and all it's dependencies*?
<turbolover> so with the open source driver i will be all snazzy and fast?
<omeil> i am using X-chat GNOME
<omeil> 1.13
<bula> ah man
<omeil> 0.13 i mean
<IndyGunFreak> well, i'm using 2.6. something
<turbolover> i think i originally specified ati or radeon and was slow, then went fglrx all was good then update wham slow again
<bula> i have been asking questions and just foudn out that PMs are blocked lol
<shriphani> would dumping a shell script in init.d cause fluxbox to run it at startup ?
<FlurrY> Hmmmm..
<bula> no wonder u guys didnt respond to me lol
<cables> bula, you should ask in the channel.
<kelsin> bula: just ask in the channel, no reason to limit yourself to one person
<aryan> rojo^:bash: cd: /tmp,: No such file or directory
<bula> i dont wanna look too silly =/
<cables> bula, come on...
<Pko> THIS IS A VIRUS
<Pko> THIS IS A VIRUS
<Pko> THIS IS A VIRUS
<Pko> THIS IS A VIRUS
<Pko> THIS IS A VIRUS
<Pko> THIS IS A VIRUS
<rojo^> aryan: quit fucking typing commas in your commands!  Jeez!
<FlurrY> haha
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bula> ok. my first question may sound super silly.  but i was wondering if there is a good reason to switch to ubuntu.  i have windows and it seems boring compared to videos i have seen of what people have done with ubuntu and other things like xgl
<aryan> rojo^:mount: only root can do that
<aryan> rojo^:sorry i had pasted the wrong thing calm down, it says mount: only root can do that
<arrenlex> Oh gasp. A virus.
<kelsin> bula: looks like you found a reason for yourself
<arrenlex> wtf aren't the ops responding today?
<max_> Hey guys -  I need a pretty simple and logical feature.  I text box that resides on my desktop which i can type notes.   I should be sizable and affixed to my desktop.   I am familiar with gdesklets, adesklets, and superkaramba, but i havent found a desklet that will provide this simple and small feature.
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: i can't install X-chat because it does the same thing as WINE
<max_> Like just a place i can click on my desktop which i can type stuff and automagically saves
<arrenlex> geeksauce: That would be your problem... a quick google seems to indicate a newer nvidia driver fixes this problem.
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, ok, hang on
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: b/c they keep quiting.  I'm adding every one of them to my hilights list.
<FlurrY> Any more help for my problem?
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: Ah, is that how it works. Okay.
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, do y9ou have access to yahoo or AIM by chance through gaim or kopete?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, what did you google?
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: *shrug* is for the moment - not really a policy thing.
<aryan> rojo^:mount: only root can do that
<omeil> yahoo yea
<cables> bula, it's pretty hard to get Beryl (the cool effects) working in Ubuntu right now, at least in my experience. It's pretty buggy. However, Ubuntu, even without the cool effects, is really awesome compared to windows. If you want some examples, I can tell you some.
<aryan> rojo^: so what now?
<GaiaX11> sohum: aptitude --help
<kelsin> bula: if you need more reasons: the price, the security, the custimizability, the freedom, choices, ease of use, etc (My cousin just installed ubuntu and windows and windows didn't recognize his ethernet driver... funny)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: your error: Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : failed
<bula> is it super hard to set up ubuntu and stuff?   like lots of the drivers and programs that i use everyday are mainly for windows right?  example ventrilo, world of warcraft and some other things.
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: my yahoo is olidude007
<arrenlex> geeksauce: This seemed helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2140112
<cables> bula, it's way easier than windows to set up.
<kelsin> bula: world of warcraft is EASY espically if you have a good video card
<cables> bula, the only problem right now is drivers, and if the liveCD tested out fine, you'll be ok.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: You could try installing nvidia drivers from nvidia.com, which will be newer, but it's more of a hassle.
<kelsin> bula: the lastest versions of wine run WoW right out of the box (it's not native, but runs great for me)
<cables> bula, you'll want to install graphics drivers though.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Linux is like that with hardware support = /
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I think the !nvidia guide tells you how.
<bula> well all i did on the cd was get on like aim and firefox.  i have a junky geforce 6800 non ultra and integrated sound and ethernet on my lanparty ut 250 thingy
<kelsin> bula: I've read that ventrillo works great in linux, but I have not tried, might want to wait till you have a week or two in case something goes wrong and you can't raid :)
<max_> bula if you really want to compare windows to linux - try benchmark tests.   i get 50% more internet bandwith using linux....and as far as hard disk read/write - you can easily double the speed of your computer by usting linux
<turbolover> i have noticed with wine all the fonts look funky, also crashes when i try to connect to a game in defcon
<turbolover> unreadably funky
<mikeo1> how can i mirror certain packages to a cd
<FlurrY> Hmm, any other channel where I mighjt be able to get help with networking and such?
<cables> bula, setting up Ubuntu is actually way easier than setting up windows from scratch. As long as your sound and wireless and stuff works, you'll just need to install graphics card drivers.
<max_> bula : approx 70% of all new 3D games work on linux
<mikeo1> or mirror a repo to a cd
<kelsin> bula: nvidia cards work great in linux, I play war3, wow, ut2004 (native) and quake 3(native) and all run great
<arrenlex> turbolover: For your fonts, apt-get install fontforge
<cables> max_, where do you get that from?
<arrenlex> turbolover: As for the crash, wine's support for windows applications is spotty...
<max_> 100% of all applications can run on unix - but you may have to use a virtual machine
<mikeo1> need to get this working for a big event tomorrowww
<ardchoille> mikeo1: Are you trying to install something from the repos?
<max_> cables : my benchmark test?
<aryan> rojo^: dude reply
<arrenlex> max_: Coincidentally, approximately 70% of your statistics are made up!
<turbolover> already have that
<geeksauce> !nvidia
<max_> there are various utilities you can use to test the speed of your system
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikeo1> so i have a ubuntu server box with no internet
<cables> max_, your 70% of games working
<GaiaX11> bula: Adding  to all of that you will know what really a computer is and what it can do for you at its most :-)
<maxx18> hey can anybody tell me why i'm getting this error when i try to reload packages in synaptic? (http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1))
<mikeo1> the only way to install stuff is through copying files...
<bula> well all i use this machine for is gaming and school.  i have 2 other machines that i can transfer important documents over to.  so i guess ill try to install it all tomorrow.   any tips?
<mikeo1> i need to copy certain packages and all their dependencies to an ftp
<max_> cables : using winex, cedega, wine, etc, you can easily run 70%+ of all windows games
<cables> bula, not really... just back up your important stuff, and think out your partitioning well.
<mikeo1> and create a local repo
<turbolover> eh lemme just send you a screenshot
<mikeo1> how do i select packages, then download them and their dependencies
<mikeo1> to a dir to be copied to another location
<ardchoille> mikeo1: I have to ask this.. what is the point of a server that has no network connection?
<FlurrY> Hrm
<kelsin> bula: for game's you'll want to get the newest wine, esp for WoW so after you get it installed make sure you add the newest wine repositories and get the latest wine, come here for help when you get to that point especially
<max_> statistically, using DOSBOX (which works better than MS-DOS) you can run 100% of all DOS applications, including WIN32s
<bula> think out my partitioning?   i dont just delete my current partition and then install fresh or something?
<turbolover> arrenlex: you in lexington?
<mikeo1> it has a network connection, but it is not connected to the internet
<HymnToLife> mikeo1, -d switch in apt-get will only download packages - i.e. not install tham
<bula> ok.  wine is just like windows emulation or something right?
<kelsin> yes
<max_> CABLES : 70% or more of the windows games i play - work in linux
<cables> bula, ubuntu's installer will let you resize your existing windows partition to create a new one for linux.
<kelsin> for any opengl games it works very well
<HymnToLife> you can then go to your apt cache and copy them
<terapicodave> how can parted show a partition but mount refuses to mount it? I have a server that can talk to a drive but no mount it...any ideas?
<cables> max_, alright... clearly I'm doing something wrong.
<mikeo1> and it will dl the dependencies too?
<HymnToLife> yes
<arrenlex> turbolover: No?
<turbolover> cables: but it can mess it up
<arrenlex> turbolover: Should I be?
<HymnToLife> just as a normal apt-get would do
<mikeo1> ok thanks
<bula> wait so i shouldnt delete my windows partition before i install ubuntu?
<turbolover> arrenlex: dunno saw the lex and thought that
<cables> bula, if you have some weird partitions on their already (like on most Dell computers) you may need to do it manually. In any case, back up first.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, looks like a reboot might solve this according to the troubleshooting page.  i already have the proper drivers installed i think, as my video card was specifically listed (it's not a legacy card either)
<cables> bula, they can both be on there at the same time.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, brb and we'll find out :P
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Reboot on Linux doesn't typically help things, but you can always try.
<turbolover> arrenlex mind if i dcc you a screenshot of my problem? i got a good font in but the font in say wine file is practically unreadable
<GaiaX11> bula: As much as you use win as much as computer ignorant you become. Because everything is hidden from you there. But, everything is open her. :-)  :-)
<cables> bula, Ubuntu should detect Windows when you install, and let you allocate disk space for each OS. Then when you boot, you can select whether you want to boot windows or linux.
<turbolover> arrenlex: i have font forge already
<GaiaX11> bula: As much as you use win as much as computer ignorant you become. Because everything is hidden from you there. But, everything is open here. :-)  :-)
<arrenlex> turbolover: Aight.
<bula> ok awesome.  so how would u sugguest that i partition my HD?   just half it?
<arrenlex> turbolover: Where'd you get wine?
<cables> bula, your choice
<turbolover> uhh i think just throught he download thing but possible from the wine website
<turbolover> cant remember now
<mikejanssen> i installed wine last night
<arrenlex> turbolover: Did you compile from source?
<mikeo1> so if i install ubuntu server on one machine with the internet, can i apt-get upgrade all the packages, with the -d flag to dl all that have been updated?
<cables> bula, if it doesn't let you automatically choose a percentage for each OS, you'll have to do it manually. In that case, you should probably come here for help.
<mikejanssen> i just cant get anything to work
<mikejanssen> = X
<arrenlex> I installed your mom last night!
<turbolover> cant remember
<arrenlex> ...sorry, that was just a perfect set up
<arrenlex> turbolover: You have to compile wine with fontforge installed IIRC.
<GaiaX11> bula: everything for linux. No need fo win :-)
<bula> about how long does it take to reformat?
<arrenlex> turbolover: Or just use it from the repos.
<bula> well thats what i want at some point.  i want to just get rid of windows like you said.  all linux
<cables> bula, my install took 20 minutes.. but my hd is tiny.
<GaiaX11> bula: less than 1 minute
<bula> i have 80GB SATA
<kelsin> bula: if you do play some directX games a lot, it might be a problem :) but I made the switch a while ago and love it
<cables> bula, that's the full install though, not just the format. The install is WAY faster than Windows.
<cables> bula, it really shouldn't take long.
<bula> ok
<bula> so let me get this right
<slyfox> arrenlex: I keep on getting this eror even after I isntalled w32 codecs:  Error opening/initializig the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<bula> i should use ubuntu for things and get used to it.  but if i have trouble i can still reboot to windows and do what i need then go back to the learning process by rebooting again?
<GaiaX11> bula: stick the cd in, follow the steps and you are there :-)
<arrenlex> slyfox: That's not w32codecs, your mplayer is set up incorrectly. Are you using it from the command line or the GUI?
<cables> bula, yep.
<slyfox> arrenlex: gui
<GaiaX11> bula: get yourself free! :-)
<arrenlex> slyfox: Go into whatever options there are and select xv as the video output driver.
<cables> bula, if the installer forces you to manually edit your partition table, come back here for more help. You don't want to accidentally delete Windows, which will be your safety net in case something goes wrong.
<turbolover> yep installed it from the package manager, i suppose i should uninstall it and compile it for myself, but first fix my ati issue
<ardchoille> slyfox: mplayer or xine or other?
<slyfox> ardchoille: mplayer
<bula> ok.  i build my computer a while ago so ill see what i can remeber about it.  its amd athlon 64 3400+ 2GB pc3200 ram, and geforce 6800.  so i need to get the amd64 ubuntu and thats all right?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, well, that fixed the no titlebar problem, but it's all skippy when it minimizes and does the little genie effect :-\
<GaiaX11> guys, clap your hands for bula. Say to him welcome to Linux/Ubuntu community. yeah :-)
<Kevros> so I'm still trying to work out my ndiswrapper problems, giri at ndiswrapper told me to make sure that 4k stacks are disabled, but I am not sure where the CONFIG_4KSTACKS option is located
<cables> bula, you'll need to get the nvidia driver. come back here when you've got ubuntu intstalled and ask someone for help with that.
<bula> ok
<bula> well
<bula> here goes nothing
* cables claps for bula, just like GaiaX11 told me to
<bula> ima try to do it fast
<ardchoille> slyfox: Right click mplayer window, choose Preferences, go to the video tab and choose another driver.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Is it? And glxinfo | grep render still say the same thing it did before?
<bula> and thank you all for the help.  this is like amazing how helpful you guys are
<ardchoille> slyfox: I would suggest xv
<turbolover> wonder if XP will let me install to a slave drive, would rather just keep windows whole on a seperate hd
<turbolover> i nuked my existing xp installing ubuntu
<bula> eek
<bula> there goes my confidence
<woodwizzle> Does fiesty use xorg 7.2?
<bula> right as im bout to switch lol
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yep
<cables> bula, like i said, back up... but it really doesn't happen often.
<cables> turbolover, great time to say that :)
<turbolover> bula: i made the mistake of altering my partition tables twice.. thats what did it, usually only once and its okay
<slyfox> ardchoille: arrenlex: now there is no more error, just mplayer loads and that is it, it does not play the video file
<bula> well ima try it anyway.  if i screw up i can always redo windows and come back here for help to do it again =] 
<GaiaX11> turbolover: format it and get rid of XP!
<turbolover> i did
<ardchoille> slyfox: You have to use the menus or the gui to play a file
<turbolover> and i like ubuntu but i like some o fthe stuff i had in windows, like civilization 4 which qould require cedega to run which i dont care about paying for
<cables> I only use windows for gaming now
<bula> k well thank you all.   i will hopefully be on either later tonight or tomorrow after work.   you guys have no idea how much you helped me
<kelsin> turbolover: yeah I was lucky and ONLY play games that are either blizzard or native
<arrenlex> slyfox: Run mplayer from the command line and pastebin all the output
<kelsin> turbolover: and luckily blizzard games all run in opengl modes
<ubunt1> !cdemulate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemulate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<turbolover> i heard vista has nuked opengl support
<GaiaX11> cables: I don't like games. So, no need of win :-)
<arrenlex> geeksauce: I don't know. My only suggestion is to try the newer drivers... sorry. = /
<turbolover> vmware is funky too
<ubunt1> is the some program like daemon tools
<cables> GaiaX11, I really don't either... just MS Flight Sim :)
<Nate57> hey i'm a noob looking for someone to answer a question
<arrenlex> !ask | Nate57
<ubotu> Nate57: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> !ask | Nate57
<Kevros> Can anyone help me find where the "CONFIG_4KSTACKS" option is?
<cables> arrenlex, I admit my defeat
<ubunt1> !boson
<ubotu> boson: an OpenGL wargame for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-4 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB (Only available for alpha arm armeb i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc ia64 hppa s390 sh3 sh4 sh3eb sh4eb freebsd-i386)
<Nate57> i used ndiswrapper to install a wireless card driver but now i can't connect to my network
<geeksauce> arrenlex, how do i go about installing newer drivers?  i didn't see anything on that page about there being newer drivers than the ones i got, but maybe i missed something
<slyfox> arrenlex: ardchoille: I think the movie is file is a broken downlaod as mplayer plays fine the other video. Also I slected ffmpeg for audio codec - is that ok or soemthing else ?
<GaiaX11> geeksauce: ndiswrapper -l
<kelsin> Vista was going to completely force openGL through directx, luckily they dropped that idea (performance was god awful) but I've still heard vista sucks for games right now due to bad drivers
<ardchoille> slyfox: Well, if the video file is corrupted..
<geeksauce> GaiaX11, huh?
<ubunt1> kelsin and UBuntu too suck
<ubunt1> i was UBuntu installed on VMware
<GaiaX11> Kevros: ndiswrapper -l
<ubunt1> and it was ok,but now i installed it in the hdd
<ubunt1> and i have problem
<arrenlex> slyfox: ffmpeg isn't an audio codec. Go with -ao alsa
<slyfox> ardchoille: I mean in general, what should I set for the audio codec ?
<cables> !enter | ubunt1
<ubotu> ubunt1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slyfox> arrenlex: ok
<ardchoille> slyfox: I don't know, I don't use sound on my systems at all.
<ubunt1> now the first was too boson this game,give compile error and in the web page they have error commands
<Kevros> GaiaX11:  That gives me a driver installed, hardware present.  The ndiswrapper people told me to check what my "CONFIG_4KSTACKS" option was set to
<ubunt1> and this mean that peoples make programs and then leave me with error.
<arrenlex> !nvidia-beta | geeksauce
<ubotu> geeksauce: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<cisforcojo> anyone know how to change the ubuntu/kubuntu booting screen with the progress bar?
<Kevros> GaiaX11: Still no idea how to find that option
<cisforcojo> i installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, didn't like it and removed it, but it still says Kubuntu when loading
<woodwizzle> how can I upgrade to fiesty if I'm running edgy
<ubunt1> geeksauce don't install it
<arrenlex> ubunt1: Why?
<Alley^Away> hi, I've downloaded ubuntu 6.10 but... all my burn programs claim the image is too large for a cd
<ubunt1> geeksauce: i install linux-restricted
<ubunt1> arrenlex i install it and it give me error
<arrenlex> ubunt1: We've been through that. Beryl doesn't perform well.
<TJ_> does anybody know how to mute the pc speaker on a laptop? or how to allow for it to turn off when headphones are plugged in?
<slyfox> arrenlex: I have a lot of choice but nothing like "-ao alsa"
<ubunt1> arrenlex it perfom it
<arrenlex> slyfox: alsa
<corevette> any pros/cons about ubuntu ultimate before i download??
<ubunt1> arrenlex why don't you use linux-restricted it work good there.
<arrenlex> corevette: Yeah, there's aero, and you can run it in a virtual mach... oh, wait.
<arrenlex> ubunt1: I just told you why.
<cfedde> TJ_: most of the time the speekers turn off when the headphone is in.  A mechanical switch.  Sounds like your lappy has a special feature.
<Alley^Away> nero says '710 mb, 702 available on disc' - how to get around it? Or read the topic links?
<ubunt1> arrenlex why for what
<corevette> arrenlex.....wast that....to me?
<Nate57> does anyone know what I did wrong with ndiswrapper?  I installed the driver, got the whole "driver installed, hardware present" thing, went to the network config screen, entered the name of my network and the network key, and connection is at 0%
<arrenlex> (23:02:58) arrenlex: ubunt1: We've been through that. Beryl doesn't perform well.
<tony__> hello
<GaiaX11> Kevros: CONFIG_4KSTACKS= http://consultoriatecnica.visaonet.com.br/tiki/tiki-print.php?page=Como%20instalar%20o%20adaptador%20wireless%20D-Link%20G510%20no%20Gentoo%20Linux
<arrenlex> corevette: Yep. It was an attempt at a joke.
<ubunt1> arrenlex then why you put the bin file for nvidia.
<TJ_> cfedde: everything seems to work fine in windows, thats whats confusing me
<cisforcojo> anyone? about the bootup? i'm sure it's a simple fix. just dont' know how to fix it
<tony__> i am having a problem with my sound card. any one here can help me?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Ignore ubunt1. How are you doing?
<ubunt1> arrenlex or you want the user kill the UBUntu
<cables> tony__, can you be more specific?
<cables> !sound | tony__, see if this helps
<ubotu> tony__, see if this helps: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<corevette> arrenlex...but really do you have any opinions about it?
<corevette> any pros/cons about ubuntu ultimate before i download??
<geeksauce> arrenlex, it was just some settings i had to tweak.  it's working real smoothly now :D
<ubunt1> arrenlex why he need to ignore me.I install it and do you know what happend
<arrenlex> corevette: Never heard of ubuntu ultimate. What's what?
<slyfox> arrenlex: wait I was look at the codecs & demuxer section all this time. What do I set in tehre ?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Really? Good to hear! What was it?
<tony__> yeah, i'm getting no sound. i used to be only have one application with sound. but i was messing around and now i got nothing. alsamixer will not open
<corevette> arrenlex....google it
<tony__> any other info you need?
<GaiaX11> Kevros: Recent 2.6 kernels have an option to choose either 4KB or 8KB stack size. Make sure your kernel is configured for 8KB stacks by disabling, CONFIG_4KSTACKS option. Some Windows drivers (as of now, only Intel Centrino drivers) need 16KB stacks. To enable 16KB stacks, you need to patch kernel with 16KB stack patch available from [2]  under 'patches page'. If the kernel is compiled with smaller size stack than needed by Windows driver, it will cause k
<GaiaX11> ernel crash.
<ubunt1> geeksauce don't install it.
<Myrtti> I'm having problems installing dapper: doing it with a kickstart file and every time the installation halts on not detecting keyboard. here's some error log: http://demokioski.dy.fi/hardware-summary
<woodwizzle> how can I upgrade to fiesty if I'm running edgy
<GaiaX11> Kevros: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/FAQ
<arrenlex> corevette: Hurrah! An ubuntu with even MORE useless crap installed by default! Just what we need!
<tony__> cables i dont understand the command !sound.   typed that into command line?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, it was the time allotted for the window to minimize/unminimize.  it was so short i was causing it to skip
<cables> tony__, that was to tell Ubotu to send you info.
<cables> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slyfox> arrenlex: wait I was look at the codecs & demuxer section all this time. What do I set in tehre ?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Ah. Well, I'm glad it works now! Enjoy ubuntu. :)
<geeksauce> arrenlex, is ubuntl a bot or something?
<arrenlex> slyfox: What?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: ubotu? Or ubunt1?
* Alley^Away wonders if he's invisible or unvoiced
<geeksauce> arrenlex, the latter
<slyfox> arrenlex: What do I do about this error? Reuqested audi codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not availabel. Enable it at compilation
<arrenlex> geeksauce: ubotu is the most useful bot in the world. ubunt1 is a troll.
<HymnToLife> arrenlex, dpkg > ubotu
<geeksauce> arrenlex, trolls are allowed here?
<Myrtti> hell0
<zoli2k> woodwizzle: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file, replace all "edgy" word with "feisty", then apt-get update , and apt-get dist-upgrade
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Trolls are allowed until they get so stupid they can't pass as well-meaning newbies anymore.
<arrenlex> slyfox: Did you get mplayer from the ubuntu repositories? If so, it appears that mp3lib was not compiled in it. Choose another codec for mp3 decoding, like libmad. I have no idea what the screen looks like; never used the mplayer gui.
<Nate57> am I passing as a well-meaning newbie?
<GaiaX11> slyfox: do you get sound with amarok? Normally it try to automatically download the codecs
<woodwizzle> zoli2k thanks
<arrenlex> Nate57: I dunno. What are you saying?
<slyfox> GaiaX11: I do
<GaiaX11> slyfox: So, what do you want?
<AlleyKat> :( I'm just trying to become a newbie
<Demolitio> having troubles getting my hauppage tv tuner to work.... installed the itv drivers, tested the device in mplayer and it captured video quite nicely.... but i cant get it to work in kdetv, xine, or even tvtime. in tvtime it crash-restarts my computer. help anyone?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, haha i see
<Nate57> well i was asking a question about my wireless card.  I installed the driver with ndiswrapper and set it up according to a tutorial i found on the ubuntu wiki, and now I get 0% connection
<slyfox> GaiaX11: I want mplay to function without giving me this error all the time: Reuqested audi codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not availabel. Enable it at compilation
<the-king> hey guys
<GaiaX11> slyfox: how did you install mplayer?
<arrenlex> Nate57: Your best bet for debugging is probably the ubuntu forums, but if your card isn't supported by ndiswrapper, you're probably out of luck with running it on ubuntu, unfortunately.
<slyfox> GaiaX11: through package manager
<GaiaX11> slyfox: with apt-get?
<the-king> how would I change my kernel to 2.6.8-2-386?
<arrenlex> Nate57: Try looking for it on the hardware list
<AlleyKat> (is it even ok for me to ask again?)
<arrenlex> !hardware|Nate57
<ubotu> Nate57: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<slyfox> giangy: gui package manger
<slyfox> GaiaX11:  gui package manger
<arrenlex> the-king: You wouldn't. Use -generic.
<the-king> what do you mean?
<Demolitio> having troubles getting my hauppage tv tuner to work.... installed the itv drivers, tested the device in mplayer and it captured video quite nicely.... but i cant get it to work in kdetv, xine, or even tvtime. in tvtime it crash-restarts my computer, and on all other players the device cannot be found. help anyone? :(
<gradin> damit how to you extract a *.tgz file again?
<the-king> I need a driver for a winmodem
<arrenlex> the-king: The -386 kernels are obsolete and used as a fallback. For a standard computer, you want the -generic kernel instead.
<GaiaX11> slyfox: purge it and install again to see what happens
<Nate57> arrenlex: the funny thing is that I found a script somebody wrote that is supposed to install the exact card I have
<the-king> dang
<BelialMkII> what are source packages called in ubuntu, like fedora called them foo-devel
<arrenlex> BelialMkII: foo-dev
<Nate57> but it didn't work
<BelialMkII> thanks arrenlex
<gradin> i mean i know tar i just can't remember the flag syntax
<scv> ubotu,
<GaiaX11> slyfox: But first, remove .mplayer from your home
<GaiaX11> slyfox: sudo rm -fr .mplayer
<slyfox> GaiaX11: ok, let me see
<scv> ubotu, are you smarter than dpkg?
<bula> hey im back w/ more silly questions.  i cant find the download for the ubuntu for amd athlon 64.  i keep following different links and end up coming across the desktop cd image that i burned earlier today to just test it.
<Demolitio> having troubles getting my hauppage tv tuner to work.... installed the itv drivers, tested the device in mplayer and it captured video quite nicely.... but i cant get it to work in kdetv, xine, or even tvtime. in tvtime it crash-restarts my computer, and on all other players the device cannot be found. help anyone? :(
<slyfox> GaiaX11: what does -fr mean ?
<AlleyKat> I've downloaded ubuntu 6.10 but... all my burn programs claim the image is too large for a cd have I got something invalid perhaps? Should I d/l again?
<geeksauce> arrenlex, one more question... are there any more window decorations?  there's only one and it's really bland, moreso than just gnome
<arrenlex> geeksauce: There's lots. It's in the beryl options iirc. Look around the diamond's right-click menu.
<GaiaX11> slyfox: man rm
<neighborlee> is t he nvidia problem still not fixed..??.out of box 2.6.17-10 is the kernel, yet adding nvidia-glx wont work as its expecting 2.6.17-11..so should I then upgrade to that kernel , reboot and redo nvidia-glx ??
<arrenlex> slyfox: recursive, force
<bula> i keep running across this when im trying to find ubuntu for amd64.  "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD"  i think thats just the tester right?
<slyfox> GaiaX11: I get the same error: I do have video and audio playing but it is jsut that thsi error is annoying:  Reuqested audi codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not availabel. Enable it at compilation
<slyfox> GaiaX11: I think I jsut need to set the right codec in the codecs section for audio ?
<Myrtti> Demolitio: we heard you the first time, nobody is answering because nobody knows the answer or people knowing it aren't here. have you tried the forums yet?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Found it. Emerald theme manager in the diamond menu.
<Demolitio> @Myrtti sorry for spamming :9
<GaiaX11> slyfox: Have you looked in ubuntu codecs?
<GaiaX11> bula: wait
<slyfox> GaiaX11: I think I have all of them isntaleld
<Demolitio> tried going through the forums.... but didnt come to any conclusions.
<tony__> still having problems with sound card went through the alsa-source and i've got ntohing. any suggestions
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i clicked "fetch" but i don't see any themes
<tony__> ok, wait how do i reload all alsa sound modules
<arrenlex> geeksauce: What happens if you type "apt-cache search beryl themes" in the terminal?
<slyfox> GaiaX11: here http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4254/snapshot5mb3.jpg
<arrenlex> tony__: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<tony__> Thank you
<slyfox> Can someone who uses Mplayer look at this screnshot and help ?  http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4254/snapshot5mb3.jpg
<tony__> arrenlex; i've not a command not found
<mikere> apt-get dist-upgrade is taking a very long time to complete - should I do something to add a repository or something to make this go faster? (by very long time i mean more than 12 hours so far)
<geeksauce> arrenlex, this > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326/
<arrenlex> tony__: Please paste the exact error.
<tony__> arrenlux;root@tony-laptop:~# sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<tony__> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<arrenlex> geeksauce: dunno. I get lots of themes in that list...
<arrenlex> tony__: Try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<tehxed> anyone have an issue with Beryl where.. when you select the theme, reload the window decorator.. and it still looks the same?
<maxx18> is anyone else having problems reloading packages from the repos?
<GaiaX11> slyfox: have a look in this lib in synaptic = mpeglib
<AlleyKat> ok, thanks for no help :( maybe I should go find a distro more beginner friendly.. or where specs at least match description
<n2diy> AlleyKat: good luck finding a more user friendly distro.
<tony__> arrenlex, it sasy alsa is shtigging do and then setting up alsa . does that mean its been rest
<Banthaman> hello
<AlleyKat> well I'll bet i can find one which can actually fit on the cds
<Eyra> hi
<arrenlex> tony__: What?
<StoneNote> AlleyKat, make sure it's a blank cd
<AlleyKat> lol
<Banthaman> just a sec I cant see my type
<slyfox> GaiaX11: installing
<AlleyKat> 711 mb iso, 702 mb on a 80-minute cd (yes its blank)
<n2diy> AlleyKat: ok, I remember seeing your original question now. I sounds like your burner software isn't configured to play with your CDs?
<tony__>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ ok ] 
<tony__>  * Setting up ALSA...
<geeksauce> arrenlex, hmm i didn't have subversion installed so i think that's why i wasn't able to fetch themes.  installing subversion..
<arrenlex> (23:18:33) tony__: ok, wait how do i reload all alsa sound modules
<arrenlex> tony__: That did it.
<Eyra> um... i'm having trouble with system > administration > networking
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Subversion is a version revisioning system, like cvs. It has nothing to do with beryl or themes.
<bulmer> what is the problem Eyra?
<AlleyKat> has always worked fine, and if I had any proper quality cds I wouldn't hesitate to just overburn
<Eyra> it wont work
<Eyra> it crashes on startup
<StoneNote> AlleyKat, and you are burning an image, not a data disc yes?
<Eyra> i get the bugbuddy thing
<bulmer> Eyra prefix with the nick when you respond pls
<Eyra> bulmer: ok
<geeksauce> arrenlex, "you need subversion package installed to use this feature"
<AlleyKat> but pretty silly to require overburn... yes ofcourse, a cd with an iso file on it won't boot much :)
<bula> ok i found this message on the ubuntu site, "If you want to keep Ubuntu permanently, there is an easy installer right on the DesktopCD"   i have that cd burned and i liked the testing mode but i cant figgure out where on the cd i go to do the full install =(
<Eyra> bulmer would the bug file thing help?
<tony__> does that mean its good
<tony__> awesome should i open a sound program
<tony__> should i restart the the compute
<bulmer> Eyra im not familiar with the bug file, whats exactly you want done and what has happened so far?
<slyfox> GaiaX11: I jsut selected Fmpeg codec for audio and it seems to go away
<geeksauce> arrenlex, installed subversion and was able to fetch themes
<Eyra> bulmer well, it was woking one day
<Eyra> bulmer than it just stopped working
<GaiaX11> bula: Use the alternate cd
<Banthaman> its been so long sence I used mirc I forgot how to set stuff up
<high-bass> hey guys... after installing the latest edgy nvidia drivers... i am having a few troubles... under nvidia-settings i cant seem to locate a section where it lets me pick my screenr resolution... anyone know a reason to this? im not sure when the exact max resolution my monitor supports....
<n2diy> bula: there should be an install icon on your desktop, after you run the live cd.
<AlleyKat> so I was wondering if the image might be busted instead - my cdburner works perfectly
<bulmer> Eyra: what do you want done? configure a network card?
<bula> gaiax11: the alternate for amd64 should do it then?
<StoneNote> AlleyKat, you can have unfriendly Ubuntu send you a free CD https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Makes no sense to me, but okay. xD
<Eyra> i want to start the network config program
<GaiaX11> bula: Yes.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: As long as it works.
<Eyra> bulmer i want to start the network config program
<Eyra> bulmer sudo network-admin also crashes
<bula> n2diy: on my ubuntu desktop or on my win desktop?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Helped a "friedgeek" a while ago. Are you related? Are you meant to be eaten together?
<Eyra> bulmer ** (bug-buddy:13588): WARNING **: Couldn't load icon for Open Folder
<Banthaman> there we go!!
<GaiaX11> StoneNote: Not 6.10 though
<Eyra> bulmer thats what i get
<n2diy> bula: boot from the Ubuntu CD, and you should find the install icon on your desktop.
<StoneNote> GaiaX11, dist-upgrade isn't difficult
<geeksauce> arrenlex, lol nah, i'm the only sauce that you drink straight ;-)
<bulmer> Eyra im not a gui person, i can show you how to configure manually
<Eyra> ok
<Eyra> bulmer ok
<geeksauce> arrenlex, wow, that came out wrong
<bula> n2diy: ok thanks a ton  =] 
<arrenlex> Yep.
<bulmer> Eyra which network card you want to configure? wireless?
<n2diy> bula:  good luck.
<Banthaman> ok, anyone know how to deactivate a wireless card for diagnostics after bootup?
<david__> yo
<Eyra> yah
<tony__> arrenlex, it still detects no sound card. should i restart computer
<Eyra> bulmer i want to turn it off
<bulmer> Banthaman:  ifconfig wlan0 down
<bula> gaiax11: if i cant find the installer on my desktop or get it working like n2diy said then ill start the alternate torrent that you said.  but im going to try the other first since i already have the CD
<Banthaman> I have a problem there
<GaiaX11> StoneNote: I tried to up from dapper to edgy 4 times. But, with no luck :-(
<bula> gaiax11: thank you for your help also =)
<bulmer> Eyra: same thing   ifconfig wlan0 down
<arrenlex> tony__: Don't see how that would help.
<Banthaman> it wont boot u p
<geeksauce> arrenlex, this is cool.  not that i like vista, but the eye candy is cool.  but this beats it by a mile
<arrenlex> tony__: You could try running this script: http://arrenlex.ls.la/alsaconf
<Banthaman> keeps geting stuck on net config
<Eyra> bulmer thank you
<arrenlex> tony__: It's from the debian alsa-utils package. Handles soundcard setup.
<n2diy> Banthaman: ifdown
<david__> how would i go about accessing my windows network from my ubuntu computer through a wireless network?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Indeed. beryl ftw.
<StoneNote> GaiaX11, I've dist-upgrade from breezy on up and am using feisty right now. never had a problem
<Banthaman> I'll try
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+1 | StoneNote
<ubotu> StoneNote: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<david__> anyone?
<Banthaman> will that shut down it searching for the card on bootup?
<StoneNote> n2diy, and? you can still use it as alpha, which I am. do you have a point?
<arrenlex> !samba | david__
<ubotu> david__: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<GaiaX11> StoneNote: I updated from breezy to dapper also. But didn't to edgy. So I will try from dapper to feisty in April
<n2diy> StoneNote:  yes, that is the help channel
<StoneNote> n2diy, I didn't ask for help
<geeksauce> arrenlex, i think that IF more companies made computers pre-configured with linux, it would actually be able to compete with M$.  the only reason people don't use it is because it's not all "out of the box" ready like windows
<StoneNote> n2diy, do you need reading comprehension lessons
<oggy> help
<mackinac> ok
<oggy> I need to install automatix
<IndyGunFreak> no
<oggy> pwease
<IndyGunFreak> oggy, no you don't
<oggy> :(
<mackinac> !automatix
<syberdave> if you have a USB drive and you pull it out without unmounting it, how can you get the kernel to forget about it if you're not able to plug it back in?
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Most people don't want to mess with something that's out of the box. Can you imagine very many people would want to spend their friday nights going over cryptic text configs with strangers in a crowded channel?
<n2diy> ! automatix | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: please see above
<david__> how do i get my windows workgroup to show up in ubuntu?
<StoneNote> GaiaX11, well I went from breezy to dapper to edgy to feisty so I can't comment on going from dapper to feisty
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Most people want something that turns on when they press the button, does what they want when they insert CDs for applications, and then turns off.
<oggy> I installed it before
<GaiaX11> StoneNote: I will try anyway
<oggy> it worked
<oggy> what happened why isnt the url working for it anymore
<mackinac> !enter | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arrenlex> !worksforme | oggy
<IndyGunFreak> oggy, you're gonna get booted..lol
<ubotu> oggy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<oggy> where is the website for it
<StoneNote> GaiaX11, good luck
<tony__> arrenlex, do you know anything else i could do the help this
<bulmer> arrenlex then i dont have a job to fix the user mistakes  :)
<tony__> arrenlex, thanks
<tony__> arrenlex, how do i open or run the script
<tony__> arrenlex: alsaconf will not open gdebin packer manager
<IndyGunFreak> oggy, google is your friend
<arrenlex> tony__: wow, that's quite a lot of things to say at once.
<tony__> sorry
<GaiaX11> StoneNote: Thx
<arrenlex> tony__: You run the script by downloading it and then running "sh alsaconf" in that folder from the terminal.
<dope> how do i reinstall mysql on ubuntu server edition
<arrenlex> tony__: alsaconf has nothing to do with the package manager. What are you talking about?
<tony__> sorry stupid enter
<tony__> THANKS
<geeksauce> arrenlex, that's what i meant.  if linux were pre-installed on systems the manufacturers would be able to make it work out of the box, or at least start to move in that direction.  but on the other hand, i like being part of the elite minority that can appreciate linux and not get frustrated after about 2.3 seconds, haha
<arrenlex> tony__: You're welcome. For what?
<arrenlex> tony__: Yes I do know what can help you, I just told you.
<arrenlex> tony__: To be read in approximately the reverse order. =P
<oggy> its b0rken
<oggy> :|
<IndyGunFreak> oggy, i noticed that earlier
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Because Linux is open-source, it updates and changes all the time. When Windows XP came out, KDE 2.1 was fresh and new, and it looked like windows 3.1. Now KDE4 is in the oven, and it's amazing.
<arrenlex> geeksauce: When windows XP started, wine could run solitaire maybe. Notepad I think had some support.
<oggy> see this is what happened turns out my maxtor hard drive had may bad sectors I fixed it with maxtor utility in the process it hosed ubuntu install for me
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Now it runs games, office suites, viruses, everything.
<oggy> I was able to get ubuntu up and running again
<kelsin> WoW :)
<GaiaX11> dope: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<arrenlex> geeksauce: When windows XP came out, ubuntu didn't exist, and now it has millions of users and is the most popular distro.
<IndyGunFreak> oggy, what are you trying to install that you need to have AUtomatix for?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: When winXP came out, red hat was popular. Fedora didn't exist.
<oggy> now im trying to get automatix so I can get the few softwares that worked before like swiftfox
<Alley^Around> :/ sorry, bad idea to begin installing when the pc we're doing it on is the net bridge to the rest... is there a public log of this channel so I can see anything I might have missed?
<tony__> arrenlex: sorry about asking you so much. but i open the file and its says syntax erro bad substitution
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Things change very quickly in the Linux world, if you're on a desktop, or never, on a server.
<oggy> I was using everything automatix had
<arrenlex> tony__: Well crap. Run it was "bash alsaconf" then.
<SirOSOriS> hi ive installed ubunt, now im about to install beryl once i get over this glitch.... i want to add the deb strings to sources.list, but i cant save the sources list...it wont let me
<Frogzoo> oggy: on modern drives, usually once you have a few bad sectors, the drive's on its way out
<IndyGunFreak> oggy, all that stuff is in the repositories and should be easily installable.
<GaiaX11> arrenlex: Unfortunately, it is not like that
<oggy> I just found it alot easier using automatix though
<ardchoille> !automatix | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<GaiaX11> arrenlex: Win is still the most popular out there
<IndyGunFreak> oggy, well, automatix is frowned upon here, so you won't get much help wiht it.. you can try #automatix.. but its usually empty there
<arrenlex> GaiaX11: I know. That's what I'm saying. Linux can't be popular because it moves too fast for companies to keep up with. It's too fluid.
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yeah, hopefully more people will see the light.  i think redhat was the first distro i ever tried.  it was pretty bad.  after that it was mandrake and then i heard about ubuntu.  tried suse and wasn't a fan, so back to ubuntu it was.
<IndyGunFreak> i dont' really understand how installing from the repositories, is any harder than installing from automatix.. its the same thing, two clicks, right click, install
<Pally> hey
<Pally> anyone know how to install xubuntu on a USB?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Debian is my love. I have used it always. I have strayed briefly for kubuntu, but I realised the error of my ways = /
<IndyGunFreak> Pally, how big is the usb drive?
<Pally> 2GB
<tony__> arrenlex: it sasy could not fine module  and it repeats it. sorry if i am annoying you
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: but automatix breaks things
<IndyGunFreak> good luck
<bulmer> Pally look into DSL instead of ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy, im not going over all that again, suffice tos ay, i have it on 3 systems, 3 different versions of Linux, never a problem
<geeksauce> arrenlex, what are you doing in an ubuntu channel then? haha
<omeil_> IndyGunFreak: got meka the sega master system working without sound lol :D
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Helping out.
<Pally> i got knoppix running fine
<arrenlex> geeksauce: #debian is full of jerks.
<qwerty> does anyone know the package name for the xvid codec or how i would install it
<IndyGunFreak> personally, i think the claims that automatix breaks systems are horse crap, and it can probably be traced to something else 99% of the time, but people like to blame automatix
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: ok, so sometimes it doesn't, but Ubotu doesn't like it. :)
<Kaline> Pally: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<geeksauce> arrenlex: i haven't tried debian.  what makes it better?
<Kaline> First result on Google, go to figure.
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy, i know.
<GaiaX11> geeksauce: I wouldn't say that a linux distribution is bad. All linux are very good. Depends on your taste. I also used RH. And it was very good at that time. But, still think that debian is the best and ubuntu follows :-)
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i was explaining to the other guy
<Pally> kaline- i've come from that site
<Pally> the download doesn't work for the ISO
<Pally> so i downloaded a separate one, burned the image
<Pally> but its not bootable
<Kaline> Ah, my bad. Haven't look down at irssi in a while.
<Pally> or at least my comp wont boot it
<hobophobe> is it possible to have write access on hard drives off of a liveCD boot?
<Arafangi1n> *sigh*, is it typical for wireless routers to die at high load?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: The differences are mostly ideological. I'm a huge fan of the Free philosophy, while most people are fans of the Just Works philosophy. Debian is more Free than ubuntu is.
<Kaline> Does your BIOS support booting from a pen drive?
<Pally> yeah
<Pally> i got knoppix to boot from the USB
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Also, ubuntu did something really weird to KDE. It's terribly, terribly slow. I don't know why.
<qwerty> hobophobe, depends what file system
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: any politics behind your nick?
<Pally> but knoppix wouldn't run my wireless card ><
<arrenlex> geeksauce: debian always feels snappier.
<yurimxpxman> I need help with my ubuntu server.  I can't get the pages to display that are in my web folder.  the ftp is working properly but any pages that are added to the server via ftp from another computer say that the person doesnt have permission to view the file.  do I just change the group?
<hobophobe> ah, yeah.. NTFS
<geeksauce> arrenlex, yeah ubuntu has the best support i've ever seen though.
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy, again, somethign i don't discuss here, lol
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Yes, that it does.
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy, but the short answer is, yes
<geeksauce> arrenlex, how do i do the cube thing with beryl?
<arrenlex> geeksauce: Dunno, don't run it. xD
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: Sounds like you need to tweak permissions of the files after they are added to the server
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: RKBA! Remember NO
<Pally> did ya'll see the windows virus infect Wine?  the article is on digg...
<Kaline> Pally: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pendrivelinux/
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy, they're gonna boot you outta here..lol
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  how do I manage that?
<Kaline> Pally: They have Ubuntu images up for grabs, could just strip GNOME packages and install Xubuntu + whatever over.
<IndyGunFreak> Pally, i figured it was possible.
<qwerty> hobophobe, it is not recomended to enable write with ntfs  could serious mess with your hard drive
<Frogzoo> geeksauce: if the cube doesn't work by default, beryl isn't working for you - wait til it's out of beta
<hobophobe> shrimants installed ubuntu on his laptop and now removed it and wants to copy his backup from a USB HD to his laptop's NTFS... I asked him to join here for assistance
<Frogzoo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<arrenlex> tony__: Try this version instead: http://arrenlex.ls.la/alsaconf
<arrenlex> tony__: If that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas. Sorry.
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  Will I have to change the permissions every time?
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: man chmod    and for files that everyone is allowed to view: chmod a+r
<IndyGunFreak> what was this virus that supposedly infected linux via wine?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: I was just reading that page today!
<Frogzoo> a wine virus? lol - it was just a question of time
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: I don't think they know what we are talking about!?
<Kaline> Flez?
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy, well, i like i there, so i leave it that way.
<geeksauce> Frogzoo, i figured it out... wheel button on the mouse.  neat!
<GenNMX> Hey, I am trying to figure out which is better for my server -- Ubuntu Edgy or Debian Stable. I want a nice, stable server where most of the CPU will be taken up by HTTPD, BitTorrent, TV Recording, and DVD Burning. I have dual P3 500MHz processors and 1GB SDRAM. I'm worried Ubuntu will be heavier then Debian stable.
<Kaline> Excuse me, Klez?
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, i haven't seen the page, which one is it.
<Frogzoo> geeksauce: ctrl + alt also
<bula> more ubuntu install questions lol.   i just tried to install it on my pc and it just sits on my computer loading when it gets to the part where it is trying to partition my HD.  my hd light doesnt light up and i dont hear anything.  its as if it doesnt recognise my hard drive.  my HD is 80GB serial ata. does that have anything to do with it?
<GenNMX> I'm also going to use this server as my main workstation, but it doesn't need to "look fancy".
<arrenlex> here it is: the wine virus: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<hobophobe> GenNMX, it shouldn't matter... either way you can configure it to the efficiency you need
<SirOSOriS> bula let it sit for five minutes...its doing a hardware check
<Pally> the wine virus
<n2diy> ! RKBA | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ComputerHermit> yea
<Pally> the guy downloaded the virus thru his email - and ran it separately
<Pally> thru wine
<IndyGunFreak> Pally, where did you read this?
<Frogzoo> arrenlex: cry
<cerry> halo
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: I just said: here it is: the wine virus: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<GenNMX> hobophobe: Well, for instance, would Kubuntu be a hog?
<Pally> go to digg.com its one of the top stories
<GaiaX11> bula: Why do you want to hear?
<arrenlex> Wow, that is a lot of colons.
<SirOSOriS> bula, what version of ubuntu r u installing?
<bula> it sat for a good 10 minutes or so
<hobophobe> qwerty, is there an environment that can effectively write to NTFS and access the USB HD at the same time to make copying feasible and easy?
<scv> hi
<zoli2k> GenNMX: there is no strong differences, if you install the server version of ubuntu you can easily customize your installation with the necessary packages.
<bula> im installing the 6.1 for amd64
<bula> GaiaX11: usually when my computer is working i can hear my hard drive clicking
<scv> bula, do you run amd64 at the 32-bit mode?
<SirOSOriS> have you tried giving it different partition parameters?
<geeksauce> Frogzoo, that doesn't do anything
<hobophobe> GenNMX, what I was trying to say is that anything that is a hog can be removed or refined... it shouldn't really be an issue... they're similar enough.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, you gotta admit, it wa pretty stupid to try and run the viruses, just to see what would happen..lol
<Pally> kaline, i downloaded that USBubuntu before, and clicked "makeboot", restarted - and ubuntu stopped booting after about 4 minutes - i left it going for 4 more but nothing happened
<bula> i dont know what mode it runs at.  i just put it on my mobo and installed windows.  now i want ubuntu.
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: On the contrary, it was hella cool.
<qwerty> hobophobe, go into synaptic manager and get libntfs-3g0 ntfs-3g    but for really safe access to ntfs  is to share what you want via a network and connect to it via samba
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  I honestly have no idea how to do that
<Frogzoo> !ntfs-3g | hobophobe
<ubotu> hobophobe: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, lol, only cuz it wasn't you..lol
<bula> and no i didnt try giving different partition parameters
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, eh. xD
<Kaline> Anyone have an idea as to how to change the resolution of a tty?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<hobophobe> Frogzoo, I know about the NTFS support in linux, that's not my question.
<bula> i woudlnt even know where to begin to give different parameters and stuff
<Frogzoo> bula: if your hard drive is clicking, check /var/log/messages for scsi timeouts - disk may be going bad
<ComputerHermit> look at all the people here tonighttttttT
<cerry> where is i get application xirc for ubuntu 6.1 ?
<cerry> where is i get application xirc for ubuntu 6.1 ?
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  my cousin was trying to figure it out earlier but never got it working before he had to leave
<shrimants> i have a question: i backed up my windos partition to my external usb HD. then reformated the entire laptop HD and installed Ubuntu. now i want to switch back and restore all of my files. how do i copy the partition over from the removable HD to my normal HD, which is now NTFS formatted
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, so it looks like the safest way to run Linux, is w/o any form of Wine
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: Ok, well no offense, but you might want to learn more about Ubuntu and servers before you go messing with one.
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Well yeah. o_O
<GenNMX> zoli2k: This is a home server, the only thing I have outside to the internet is HTTPD. Wouldn't the server version be overkill?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<hobophobe> qwerty, there's nothing IN the NTFS partition. He's got a backup on a USB HD and wants to restore it to the laptop's clean NTFS (shrimants)
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  my cousin is going to be the one managing it
<bula> Frogzoo: what i meant was that there was no noise at all.  it sat for like 10 min and did nothing and my hard drive made no noise.  i would have expected it to make some type of noise if it was trying to partition or something
<Kaline> xIRC is Mac-only, no?
<Pally> how long does it take for you guys to get good with linux?
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, i wonder if spyware coudl use wine to launch?
<Pally> im still using windows, and after running knoppix, im really intimidated
<qwerty> hobophobe, then man dd
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  I am just going to ftp.  He is the linux guru around here but he had to leave tonight before getting it to work
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: If he knows what he's doing, leave it to him :)
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: It would mean the spyware would need to execute arbitrary commands on the Linux system, and if it can do that, you have much bigger problems.
<shrimants> qwerty how do i use dd?
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, good point
<Kaline> Unless he meant the old xirc, that'd make a lot more sense. XD
<hobophobe> qwerty, okay so dd will do the job then, and you can enable write access in the liveCD mode?
<betatux> Kaline , if you add 'vga=791' to the kernel line of your running kernel in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst your terminals are 1024 resulotion
<IndyGunFreak> spyware was the main reason i jumped off of Windows...
<arrenlex> Pally: Really good? Maybe a year or so...
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  I need it set up tonight cause I go back to school tomorrow
<qwerty> shrimants, man dd
<bula> by the way, is there a shortcut to putting someone's name infront of text rather than just typing it out before the message?
<Frogzoo> bula: ext3 partition only takes a few seconds
<ComputerHermit> i started with redhat and mandreak Pally
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: He may have his own way of doing things and if you change anything now, it may upset his plans/techniques.
<IndyGunFreak> had ver few virus problems(although i got sick of updating my AV software 3x a day)
<arrenlex> !tab | bula
<ubotu> bula: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<qwerty> hobophobe, yes
<betatux> Kaline , e.g. : kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash vga=791
<Pally> ComputerHermit: you'd recommend those over ubuntu?
<tony__> arrenlex:  still same thing. although i want to thank yo very much for your support though
<tony__> hello, is anyone really familiar with sound cards and alsa?
<sau1> Hello, my problem is that after installing ubuntu (which looks awesome) i cannot go back to my old windows xp os. i had XP installed on another partition and i would normally access it through the Windows Vista Boot Loader. now it is unable to load xp. someone pleeease help thanks ^^
<bula> ah thank you
<Frogzoo> !anyone | tony__
<ubotu> tony__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arrenlex> !grub | sau1
<ubotu> sau1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frogzoo> tony__: there's 900 people in chan...
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: To make a file viewable to everyone, you need to get in there and do: chmod a+r filename
<arrenlex> sau1: (you want the first link)
<qwerty> hobophobe, here is an eg   sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda
<ComputerHermit> i havent been the same
<shrimants> qwerty: the code is $ man dd?
<tony__> sorry i'm forget to hold cntrl when i hit enger
<arrenlex> shrimants: That lets you browse dd's help file.
<tony__> *enter
<ComputerHermit> NO Pally
<arrenlex> hobophobe: Please don't run that command because it looks super super dangerous.
<puff> Evening... amarok and gtkpod are fighting over my ipod.
<sau1> i am able to load ubuntu fine, i cannot go back to windows xp
<shrimants> arrenlex: thanks for clearing that up, i might be able to figure that out
<bula> Frogzoo: so what do i do to install Ubuntu exactly?   i was on step 5 of 6 and it just sat and sat and sat with a message saying "you can manually partition your hard drive or have ubuntu do it automatically"  and it wouldnt let me go forward and it did nothing for 10 minutes.  it was as if it was frozen but i could do other things still
<Kaline> betatux: A'ight, I'll see if it worked. :)
<qwerty> shrimants, when i say "man" is stands for manual "dd" disk douplacate
<betatux> Kaline, you have to reboot for it to take effect
<ComputerHermit> Ubuntu is far better then any of thoughs Pally
<GaiaX11> bula: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/   I would suggest you the alternate PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: I have to do that for every file?  Can't it be done another way?
<Pally> ok- thats what i've read
<shrimants> qwerty: OHHHHH ok
<Kaline> betatux: Yeah, I know. lol
<Pally> at least for people making the switch
<betatux> Kaline, kk
<tony__> alright, so when i open any music file i get "can not detect sound card" typing the alsamixer cin the command line does not work. it says its not detected
<sau1> someoen please....
<sau1> someone*
<bula> GaiaX11: so use that intel install even though i have amd64 correct?
<mikere> saul: Vista bootloader can be a problem right now.  Not sure if grub works well with it (or is it vice versa)?
<mwe> how do you get information about reserved blocks, block size etc for an ext3 partition?
<Frogzoo> bula: did you choose automatic install? do you have a partition free for linux to install on?
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  Could I just do that for the main directory?
<qwerty> does anyone know the package name for the xvid codec or how i would install it
<Frogzoo> mwe: dumpe2fs
<bula> Frogzoo: i just pressed the install button from the desktop on my ubuntu desktop cd thingy
<mwe> thanks
<SirOSOriS> how do i install the new nvidia drivers please?
<GaiaX11> bula: Have a look in the page and read the 3 alternates infos
<arrenlex> !nvidia-beta | SirOSOriS
<hobophobe> qwerty sounds like you want ffmpeg?
<ubotu> SirOSOriS: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<zoli2k> GenNMX: Of course, the standard installation of ubuntu is also ok. The server version has some advantages if you have a many user server.
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: You need to do that for every file that you want viewable by everyone. There are files on a server that only the admin should see, therefore you can't just do a blanket chmod a+r, it's a bad idea. You need to know which files can and cannot be viewable by everyone.
<Frogzoo> mwe: dumpe2fs -h /dev/hd#
<no0bgirL> hello everyone
<SirOSOriS> ?
<SirOSOriS> how do i install the new nvidia drivers please?
<Pally> 1 problem with my linnux tirals so far is browsers- when you scroll, they lag really badly
<mwe> whats -h?
<n2diy> qwerty: run system-admin-synaptic, and search for it.
<arrenlex> !hi | no0bgirL
<ubotu> no0bgirL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Frogzoo> bula: but at this point of the install, you have to choose whether to do manual or automatic partitioning
<no0bgirL> :)
<mwe> I'll read man dumpe2fs
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: This is why I recommended that you learn more about Ubuntu and servers before doing this.
<qwerty> n2dity, i have searched for xvid
<zoli2k> zoli2k: If you want a lightweight installation maybe you should try xubuntu. Xfce4 became to a really nice environment.
<weelo> Anyone here has ever had a problem where everytime you copy something and then attempt to paste comes out as "undefined" ?
<SirOSOriS> how do i install the new nvidia drivers please?
<sau1> has anyone been able to run Vista Boot Loader + Ubuntu???? i need some help...
<bula> Frogzoo: i was at that point but it would not let me choose any type of partitioning.  it just sat there.  i couldnt go forward, couldnt select auto, or couldnt select manual.   it was just a little cursor in the shape of a circle with a dot going around in it
<FunnyLookinHat> !nvidia | Sir_Brizz
<ubotu> Sir_Brizz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  Well the server is staying here while I am at college.  I need to be able to have the permissions change automatically.
<FunnyLookinHat> crap
<sau1> i mean Grub
<n2diy> qwerty: ok, have you enabled all the available nepos in synaptic?
<FunnyLookinHat> !nvidia | SirOSOriS
<ubotu> SirOSOriS: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frogzoo> mwe: for x in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 ; do sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/hda$x ; done
<AlleyKat> ok thanks for the hints... now got the cat out of the cables too :roll: and sorry if I sounded terribly annoyed/n00b, but a too large image to fit is imho a bit silly and then some. Thanks for pointers, going for a rtfm approach now, too many in here anyway
<n2diy> (nepos=repos
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, thats a very interesting thread, so do Linux AV scanners, scan for Windows viruses?
<mwe> Frogzoo: thanks I just need it for hda3 and hda1, though ;)
<qwerty> n2dity, never mind i remember how i did it in suse i got it now thx for the help though
<sau1> *sigh* bye...
<rendo> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'  Every single time I try and set a password for mysql I always get that error, I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<FunnyLookinHat> IndyGunFreak, afaik, Linux AV scanners simply scan for malicious code in files just like any other virus scanner, OS independent
<bula> GaiaX11: what exactly is this alternate install going to do?  it has a few bullets of extra options that i dont think fit my situation.
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Linux AV scanners scan for virus signatures. Virus signatures are what you get when a virus attaches itself to a file. ClamAV is mostly used on mail servers, to scan attachments which are probably going between windows users
<hobophobe> qwerty, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html%22***%3C/t-225.html
<n2diy> qwerty: gl
<Taime1> i cant watch this video with my mplayer plugin: http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/
<AlleyKat> (it's also the least userfriendly start on what should be a userfriendly distro right) ;)
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, makes sense, but i'm still not installing Linux AV.. i refuse..lol
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: All virus scanners scan for all viruses they know of. It would be silly to make a virus scanner for only Linux viruses, cause there are, like, none.
<Taime1> can someone check that for me?
<Costel> whats the best smtp server (package name)?
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex, that makes sense now that ou put it that way
<geeksauce> are there backgrounds that go with the themes in beryl?
<arrenlex> Taime1: I can. *wins*
<Frogzoo> Costel: sendmail :D
<n3rrd> How can I check to figure out if Ubuntu recognizes my usbwireless card? :|
<Costel> thanks
<bula> Frogzoo: so it shouldnt matter that i have a serial ata hard drive when its sitting on that window right?  so i should just let it sit for a bit longer maybe and see if it makes progress?
<arrenlex> Taime1: Download it: wget http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/wwdc2006/apple-leopard_intro_896x448.mov
<Frogzoo> Costel: postfix is simpler & easier to setp
<arrenlex> Taime1: Then run it with mplayer from the local disk from the command line.
<n2diy> AlleyKat: linux isn't meant to be user friendly, it is meant to be user safe.
<rendo> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arrenlex> Taime1: Pastebin all output if it doesn't run.
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  the best way  to learn is by experience...  do you know of a way that it can be done to where I wont have to change the permissions every time that I want to add a new file?
<Frogzoo> bula: no, if the install's not obviously doing something, there's something wrong
<AlleyKat> overburn isn't a safe approach ;) no telling wqhat quality the cds are
<bula> when i was running my desktop ubuntu cd i noticed that there was no 1680 x 1050.  will that feature become available to me when i get the full install done?
<bula> Frogzoo: do you have any idea what it could be?
<uux86> How do I change gdm resolution in order to be the same as the desktop resolution ?
<arrenlex> !fixres | bula
<ubotu> bula: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Taime1> how do i run that in mplayer from the commandline?
<bula> Frogzoo: right now i have windows installed on my hard drive.  maybe its taking up all the room on the partition or something?
<arrenlex> Taime1: mplayer <file>
<Taime1> thanx
<Taime1> ill get back to you
<AlleyKat> still wondering if it was me getting a wrong image file, which is why i was asking :) have google, will search
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: No, I installed apache2 and php4 and it does that for me automatically.
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: Not sure why yours doesn't
<Frogzoo> bula: some few installs need you to pass the kernel option 'acpi=off' from the grub menu - boot the CD & hit F6 at the menu - edit the kernel line & add that option, might help
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  Do you ftp from root?  or a different ftp user?
<zoli2k> uux86: edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<bula> Frogzoo: that is way above my head.  i lost you after pressing f6 =/      maybe im not advanced enough to use this stuff =(
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: I can't help you with this. Please ask someone else.
<n2diy> yurimxpxman: ftping as root is very dangerous, do it as a user.
<uux86> thanks zolik2k
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille:  I am doing it as a user, but  I am trying to figure out why this isnt working
<weelo> Anyone here has ever had a problem where everytime you copy something and then attempt to paste comes out as "undefined" ?
<Frogzoo> bula: mostly it 'just works' - but not on all hardware - google 'acpi=off + grub" should get you some hits
<Taime1> here is that output: http://pastehere.com/?mmgifr
<cables> bula, what's up?
<n3rrd> How can I check to figure out if Ubuntu recognizes my usbwireless card?
<cables> bula, how'd the install go?
<horrendus01> Hey everone, anyone open to attempting to help me with an issue I am having with ubuntu?
<cables> !ask | horrendus01
<ubotu> horrendus01: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Frogzoo> yurimxpxman: completely unnecessary to ftp from the root account, so don't
<shriphani> can anyone tell me a command to find  folder in the system ?
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  I don't.  I am just trying to figure this out
<Frogzoo> shriphani: locate filename
<n2diy> shriphani: locate
<bula> cables: cant get it started yet lol
<horrendus01> ubotu, well i didn't want to seem rude coming in and just demanding some help, thought I'd be a little polite lol
<shriphani> so i just type locate .ivman ?
<arrenlex> Taime1: Did it play?
<cables> bula, ah, not so good then.
<Taime1> no
<bula> cables: i think it has to do with my serial ata hard drive.  the install just sits on the step where it says it is preparing to either auto or manual partition my hard drive
<n2diy> shriphani: yep
<arrenlex> !ubotu | horrendus01
<cables> horrendus01, ubotu's a bot :)
<Frogzoo> shriphani: nothing to lose by trying
<ubotu> horrendus01: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shriphani> ok
<Taime1> it plays for 2 secs, then crashes
<rendo> Can somebody point me to a mysql setup page that actually works, I always get the same error about mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  Do you know what I should do?  The files that I ftp to the server computer can not be viewed by everyone.
<bula> cables: but some nice ppl have been trying to help me and 'acpi=off + grub" might be the answer i was told
<arrenlex> Taime1: Try as mplayer -vo xv -ao alsa <fie>
<Costel> is there a mail system with an interface....i don't know what and how to configure senmail or postfix :(
<arrenlex> <file>
<cables> bula, ok... no idea there. Trust the other people :)
<horrendus01> ahh, hence the "bot" in the name, okay, didn't pick up on that one, Iguess I'm a bit slow
<bula> cables: brb ima try once more before bed.  i gotta be up at 8:00 est!
<llol> hey folks
<arrenlex> ubotu, did you know you are the greatest bot ever? I love you so much. Please marry me! Don't ever leave me. Okay? <3
<arrenlex> (00:08:28) ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrenlex> Aha, it works.
<arrenlex> So that's what that's for.
<n2diy> horrendus01: welcome to Ubuntu, the bot caught me too.
<llol> anyone here have experence or know of any rooms were i can get info for RAID configs
<llol> ?
<bula> cables: do you have aim?  i got aim working when i had my desktop ubuntu working.   maybe i can talk to you on aim if i need help
<cables> horrendus01, are you still here? Ask away
<horrendus01> yes, I am still here
<cables> bula, yes, but you should really come here for help with Ubuntu. To tell you the truth, I'm really only good at a few things, and would rather chat here. If you register with NickServ, you can PM people here.
<cables> !register | bula
<ubotu> bula: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<uux86> zolik2k. The login screen has a different resolution from the one of the desktop. I dont know what to change in xorg.conf in order the fix this problem. Do you have any idea?
<Frogzoo> !raid | llol
<ubotu> llol: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<horrendus01> Basically I am having some issues with my video card and ubuntu starting the x server
<arrenlex> Taime1: Judging by the last line,  V:   <font size="3">1.4  34/ 34 63%  1%  0.0% 0 0, it did play. You do realise that the actual clip itself IS only 34ms long? It's just a logo zoom. The other movies on that site are longer.</font>
<Frogzoo> !fixres | horrendus01
<ubotu> horrendus01: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Taime1> arrenlex, it failed again with this output: http://pastehere.com/?tanvnn
<Taime1> you're kidding?
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Taime1: Nope. Try the other clips.</font>
<Taime1> good god
<Taime1> im so sorry
<arrenlex> Taime1: You should have been more specific that "all I see is a logo zoom" rather than "it doesn't play".
<horrendus01> I had to install off the alternate install cd because the x windows server wouldnt start and I couldn't install from the livecd
<burepe_> katapult is awsome. Is there a way I make it starts when my comp starts?
<MybEvil_> How do I enable Multiverse?
<Taime1> i will in the future
<MybEvil_> to download Java6?
<horrendus01> when ubuntu boots up, it gives me an error saying that there is a buffer I/O error on device hda
<Taime1> again, my appologies for monopolizing your time ...
<uux86> zoli2k. The login screen has a different resolution from the one of the desktop. I dont know what to change in xorg.conf in order to fix this problem. Do you have any idea?
<arrenlex> Taime1: Although your mplayer IS misconfigured; it hit three bad options before it found a combination that worked.
<Taime1> thanks
<horrendus01> and then tells me that the x server didnt start because it probably isn'tconfigured correctly
<penguinfan> hi, how can i migrate my debian vserver to ubuntu? i get errors with libc6 when i just switch apt sources.list
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  Do you know how I can set permissions so that everyone can view files that I ftp as a user other  than root?
<arrenlex> Taime1: Edit the ~/.mplayer/config file (it may not exist) and put the following into it:
<arrenlex> ao=alsa,oss,null,
<arrenlex> vo=xv,x11,
<arrenlex> zoom=1
<omeil_> horrendus I/O input output error. sounds like the hard drive.
<horrendus01> I look at the output and it tells me that it detects a device, but no screens were found and therefore could not start up
<arrenlex> Taime1: That'll make it faster.
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  Nothing that I ftp as a user other than root is visible to anyone
<omeil_> so could it be a video error horrendus?
<shrimants> al right, qwerty, it seems to be working. the command has been entered and SOMETHING is happening, i dunno exactly what
<shrimants> i;ll come back if theres a problem.
<shrimants> thank you so much for your help
<MybEvil_> How could I install Java?
<Taime1> well, thats going the extra mile!
<Taime1> thanks a lot!
<arrenlex> !java | MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<burepe_>  Is there a way I make a program start when my comp starts?
<posingaspopular> !java
<arrenlex> Taime1: yw :) enjoy mplayer\ubuntu.
<noodles12>  ok i screwed up my system!!! i was running xubuntu edgy and i installed BUM to get rid of services i didn't need. I got rid of GDM because i thought that was for gnome adn not xfce, adn now i can't log in.. when i start my computer, the screen is all fuzzy and blinking. how do i fix this when i use a live cd? what config files do i change to get gdm to auto start again?
<zoli2k> uux86: I assume your screen depth is 24 bits. In the Screen section  look for the Subsection "Display" with the depth 24.
<horrendus01> omeil, I was thinking that it was an error with the nvidia kernel communicating with the card
<zoli2k> uux86: for the line:   Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Frogzoo> yurimxpxman: whose box is it that allows you to connect with ftp as root ??? O.O
<omeil_> horrendus
<uux86> ok. let me see...
<yurimxpxman> it is mine
<omeil_> maybe its not configuring the card correctly
<yurimxpxman> well
<zoli2k> uux86: the first value "1024..." is the default for gdm
<omeil_> have u tried configuring the xorg.conf file
<horrendus01> not manually, no
<omeil_> and changing 'nv' to VESA. install Ubuntu then install the drivers manually
<Frogzoo> yurimxpxman: allowing root access via ftp is welcome 2 haxor city
<horrendus01> might I ask what vesa is?
<horrendus01> I'm somewhat new to ubuntu
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  I can't ftp as root only as a user, but the files that I do ftp as a user can't be viewed
<omeil_> its kinda like running in software mode
<edgy> Hi, for f in '*.ext'; do cat $f > $f-ext; how can I modify it to add -ext to the filename please?
<Frogzoo> yurimxpxman: you need to check the docs of your ftp server
<omeil_> so it should be able to work
<Frogzoo> yurimxpxman: look for a howto for your ftp daemon
<betatux_> horrendus01, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<omeil_> what i did is press F^ and remove splash from the command line so it will be quite -- break=bottom
<uux86> zoli2k . The only info I have in subsection display is: viewport 0 0 ; depth 24
<arrenlex> edgy: Are you trying to make your own 'cp' utility? xD
<horrendus01> from what I understand, alot of people with my vid card are having the same issue, but everything that I have tried that people have said they did that worked or that others should try fails
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  I always get a 403 when trying to view pages ftp'd by a user.
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  No permission for anyone that isnt a user
<edgy> arrenlex: actually not but I want to know how to use for loop effectively
<n2diy> edgy: looks like you are missing a space, try  $f  -ext
<omeil_> horrendus im speaking to u in private
<horrendus01> if it helps at all, its the geforce 8800 gtx card
<arrenlex> edgy: What are you trying to do?
<arrenlex> /info horrendus01
<horrendus01> okay omeil
<arrenlex> -_-
<betatux_> Edgy, > $f\-ext
<Frogzoo> yurimxpxman: that sounds more like an apache configuraiton/permission problem
<arrenlex> I hate gaim
<Banthaman> ok ifdown didn't work
<arrenlex> omeil_: You can't talk to him in private cause he's not identified.
<Frogzoo> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<horrendus01> I'm not Identified?
<yurimxpxman> Frogzoo:  Do you know how I should go about fixing this problem then?
<uux86> zoli2k . Should I add Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" ?
<zoli2k> yes
<cables> !register | horrendus01
<ubotu> horrendus01: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<uux86> thanks again zoli2k
<n2diy> Banthaman: ifdown "what" didn't work? you have to tell the system what to bring down. And thanks for the time lag.
<Banthaman> nope I tried ifdown ra0 for my wireless card (not installed) installed it and still locked on bootup "configuring network interface"
<zoli2k> uux86: but I am surprised that xorg.conf miss this line.
<uux86> I installed fgrlx driver, from ati
<Banthaman> it won't boot to anything if the card is still installed
<uux86> zoli2k I installed fgrlx driver, from ati
<n3rrd> Would anyone be able to tell me why ndiswrapper won't work as a command out of a fresh install?  Does it need to be installed, configured, etc.?
<edgy> betatux_, n2diy: that generates a *-ext instead of myfilename.ext
<horrendus01> okay let me register realfast
<ubuntu____> ih
<ubuntu____> hi
<Banthaman> I had the wcard up and running but didn't auto config on bootup and now it locks my system
<uux86> zoli2k, fglrx :) I mean
<Banthaman> any ideas?
<arrenlex> edgy: I still don't understand what you're trying to do. You have a file called foo.ext. What do you want it to end up as?
<n2diy> edgy: what generates that?
<edgy> arrenlex: I am trying actually to replace some text in many files using sed script and save the result in a new file with a new extension
<ComputerHermit_> ok emu
<burepe_> what is the location for program files?
<Banthaman> anyone?
<noodles12> how would change what services are started automatically from a livecd?
<arrenlex> edgy: new extension is going to be hard. Stripping off the old extension is a total hack.
<SinesurfR> I've been having problems finding a payroll program for businesses in the US on linux.  The closest I can find is one for Canada/Australia.  Could someone help out with figuring out whether I can either tweak those to US standards or to find already made payroll programs within the US?
<edgy> n2diy: for f in '*.ext'; do cat $f > $f\-ext2; done; ls *ext2
<edgy> *.ext-ext2
<burepe_> noodles12:  I don't think you can unless you make a new live cd. It is static info right?
<arrenlex> edgy: Oh. If you're not removing the old one, that's easy.
<ComputerHermit_> emulatior a free one anyone can anyone help me with a link I had virtualdisk
<ComputerHermit_> and now I cant find it on the net
<edgy> arrenlex: actually I want to append something to the filename not the extension
<noodles12> burepe_: i'm not sure what you're asking?  . i turned off gdm to autostart using BUM and now i can't get into my system. so i want to get gdm to autostart again from a live cd
<n2diy> edgy: ok, I'm lost, gl
<burepe_> I$B!!(Bsee
<arrenlex> edgy: for a in `ls *.ext` ; do sed 's/hello/bye/g' $a > ${a}-ext2 ; done
<edgy> n2diy: i have a file foo.ext and I want to say rename it to foo-new.ext
<arrenlex> edgy: Oh!
<arrenlex> edgy: Hm.
<burepe_> noodles12: what is BUM
<lisapc> anyone know how to create a rescue partition and have ability to restore from a hidden rescue partition if needed?
<arrenlex> edgy: Why don't you just use a renaming utility? It's so much easier.
<n2diy> edgy: ok, rn foo.ext foo.-new.ext?
<noodles12> burepe_: it just lets me uncheck or check services i want to be loaded at autostart.
<n2diy> edgy: ok, rn foo.ext foo-new.ext?
<SinesurfR> ?
<n2diy> edgy: ok, sorry, renmae not  rn
<n2diy> rename
<edgy> arrenlex, n2diy: ok the real example is: for f in *.css; do sudo sed -e 's/left/lleft/g' -e 's/right/left/g' -e 's/lleft/right/g' $f > $f-rtl.css
<edgy> n2diy, arrenlex: so I want to replace all lefts with rights and vice versa
<edgy> n2diy, arrenlex: if possible without creating temporary files
<Shaezsche> fsk died with exit status 1 and told my i had 10% non-contigous. is that bad
<edgy> n2diy, arrenlex: what's the easies way to do it?
<n2diy> edgy: gl,, your doing stuff I don't know how to do.
<slipstream3d> Yaaaaagh, help! /var/log is 34GB and filling up my root partition :S
<edgy> n2diy, arrenlex: the issue is I need to create files with content generated from a pipe
<CorpseFeede1> is there any way to modify the artist and album tags on an .ogg audio file ripped off CD? Rhythmbox won't let me type in the text fields for the song's properties.
<stratusfear> how can i play videos in color's letter on mplayer?
<Shaezsche> fsk died with exit status 1 and told my i had 10% non-contigous. is that bad
<arrenlex> edgy: here:
<n2diy> edgy: you can do that with pipes, check out "man pipes or pipe"
<arrenlex> http://arrenlex.ls.la/script
<arrenlex> edgy: But surely there's a better way to do that.
<stratusfear> how can i play videos on mplayer in colors' letters?
<nowhere> Hello, I plan to switch to Ubuntu. Have tried it before but failed because I couldn't get my internet connection working. I have a WMP54G network card and the connection uses WPA encription. Is there anyone willing to explain me step by step noob proof how I can get thing working once the installation is finished? Once I have interenet I think I can figure out the rest :) Thanks in advance!
<arrenlex> stratusfear: That's libcaca. It needs to be compiled with it. What does "mplayer -vo help | grep -i caca | wc -l" say?
<ardchoille> edgy: echo "This is a test" | tee -a /path/file
<arrenlex> edgy: Does it do what you want?
<stratusfear> mplayer -vo help | grep -i caca | wc -s
<arrenlex> stratusfear: -l, not -s.
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Also, irc is not a terminal. :)
<arrenlex> edgy: Oh, if you're using sudo with sed, you're going to have to use | sudo tee "file" instead of > "file".
<stratusfear> arrenlex it say 1
<arrenlex> edgy: And move the sudo to the tee, not the sed.
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Then mplayer -vo caca <moviefile>
<stratusfear> ok thanks bro
<CorpseFeeder> Is there any way to modify the artist and album tags in an .ogg audio file ripped from a CD? Rhythmbox will not let me type in the text fields for song's properties...
<reubs> I am having problems with login times for sshd under a vmware installation of ubuntu. It will login instantly from the computer the vmware player is on, but from other computers on my network it will take over a minute to login. Have already turned off the reverselookup. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<pirothezero> anyone got a hotswap sata array going/working?
<ardchoille> CorpseFeeder: I use Easytag for that
<ardchoille> !easytag | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> corpsefeeder: easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.12-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<stratusfear> arrenlex it say your system is to slow to play this
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Get a better CPU =P
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Are you playing it from a network?
<yurimxpxman> Does anyone know set up a remote desktop connection to ubuntu with windows vista?
<stratusfear> no i got it on my hard disk
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Is it actually playing too slow?
<CorpseFeeder> ardchoille: thank you
<ardchoille> CorpseFeeder: You're welcome :)
<vik> Hibernate used to work on my machine; now it hibernates once, then doesn't resume, but starts up normally. After this, swapspace is disabled, and if I try to enable it, it says swapon: /dev/sda2: Invalid argument. Any ideas?
<stratusfear> arrenlex yes it said same shit using -vo aa and i did the same thing you told the other guy to make mplayer faster
<arrenlex> stratusfear: That doesn't apply to you.
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Don't take someone else's prescription medicine.
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Is it actually playing too slow?
<arrenlex> stratusfear: If so, try -framedrop or -hardframedrop.
<stratusfear> arrenlex that worked using -vo aa it doesn't say that anymore
<stratusfear> arrenlex ok
<slipstream3d> ugh
<slipstream3d> my log files are full of millions of kernel firewall messages
<Polygon89> Hello, for some reason my ubuntu installation seems to be borked somehow, i cant login to either gnome or xfce... when i login the screen just goes black and it goes back to the gdm screen. When i try to login, it says something about session being under 10 seconds and to check an error log. Is there anyway to fix this, like what config files should i try clearing?
<slipstream3d> how do I get this thing to cut it out?? i've disabled all logging entries in the shorewall configuration!
<slipstream3d> anyone?
<nowhere> Hello, I plan to switch to Ubuntu. Have tried it before but failed because I couldn't get my internet connection working. I have a WMP54G network card and the connection uses WPA encription. Is there anyone willing to explain me step by step noob proof how I can get thing working once the installation is finished? Once I have interenet I think I can figure out the rest :) Thanks in advance!
<slipstream3d> nowhere: there's no real noob-proof way of getting the *drivers* installed, but once you've got them, gnome's network-manger package is an excellent way to connect using WPA
<yurimxpxman> does anyone know how to remote desktop into ubuntu from windows vista?
<yurimxpxman> or if it is even possible
<slipstream3d> yurim: yes
<stratusfear> arrenlex is working it doesn't say it anymore
<slipstream3d> install a VNC package then use a VNC viewer on Windows
<arrenlex> stratusfear: Okay. Enjoy.
<stratusfear> arrenlex thank you
<burepe_> I am looking for a solution to this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362957
<slipstream3d> I use the UltraVNC viewer on Windows, and x11vnc on the linux server
<Arafangi1n> tightvnc is also quite good.
<Polygon89> nowhere, it seems that people have gotten your wireless card working on windows
<Polygon89> not windows, ubuntu
<nowhere> I found a website that states the WMP54 works out of the box.
<yurimxpxman> slipstream3d:  how do I establish the connection?
<Banthaman> enable teh remote desktop vnc server
<stratusfear> nowhere i got the same wireless card and it work properly
<reubs> can anyone help with a sshd problem?
<Banthaman> should be under either preferences or administration
<nowhere> cool stratusfear, can you confirm it works out of the box and I only need network_manager to connect to my WPA encrypted network?
<horrendus01> I am back
<n3rrd> *sigh*  Wireless support... :(
<stratusfear> nowhere did you install its windows drivers on linux?
<Arafangi1n> My wireless *stinks*
<Banthaman> what card?
<yurimxpxman> slipstream3d:  is ultraVNC free?
<Banthaman> yeah
<Arafangi1n> Banthaman: Not the card - my situtation is different - it just generally stinks.  I think my wireless station is dying.
<nowhere> stratusfear: I wanted to switch to ubuntu before, month ago.. But failed at getting internet working, after getting 'depressed' over it I decided to give up. Ready for another try now :)
<Banthaman> but currently only suports windows
<robert_> help- I can't ping my gateway/local network, but I can ping the outside world
<horrendus01> gah, the guy who was helping me out isn't here anymore...
<horrendus01> ...
<YangYin> horrendus01: what do you need?
<stratusfear> nowhere ok the only way i got it working was installing its windows drivers on linux and then i installed network_manager
<Polygon89> nowhere, here seems to be a good guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565
<horrendus01> He was helping me to change my xorg to change the driver from nv to VESA  because myvid card isn't working with ubuntu
<Banthaman> I'm remote using my ubuntu using ulra vnc from xp - works good
<horrendus01> and when I go to open the xorg file
<horrendus01> its not there
<YangYin> stratusfear: thats the only way my wireless works
<horrendus01> I do nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<YangYin> its a capital X
<stratusfear> yangyin yeah mine too
<horrendus01> it gives me a blank file with "new file" on the bottom
<YangYin> captital x
<robert_> anybody ever run into the same problem before?
<Banthaman> later people
<cafuego_> horrendus01: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YangYin> ... like i said
<horrendus01> ok
<horrendus01> brb then
<YangYin> kk
<YangYin> hmm... must be dual booting
<qwerty> what runs on port 2208, what service
<n3rrd> Is there any particular wireless card (PCMCIA or USB dongle) that is fairly trouble free under Linux?
<cafuego_> Of course, provably not a good idea if you don't know linux is case sensitive.
<YangYin> n3rrd: lol wireless that doesnt have that many problems *snicker
<n3rrd> Figured, hah.
<cafuego_> n3rrd: Depends. 802.11b (11Mbit) orinoco based cards are hassle free.
<YangYin> n3rrd: just make sure that you have xp drivers and use ndiswrapper
<Polygon89> dont get a card that requires ndiswrapper
<nowhere> is it possible to try these things with an ubuntu live cd? So I try things in an easy way?
<cafuego_> n3rrd: actively recommending windows drivers? classy.
<YangYin> Polygon89: why?
<n3rrd> Seems to follow suit with my general hatred for wireless networking...
<Polygon89> why use ndiswrapper when there are cards that work fine with native drivers?
<cafuego_> eh, YangYin even
<yurimxpxman> how do I get GUI working in server edition?
<Polygon89> i use a dlink g520 and i have never touched ndiswrapper
<yurimxpxman> I have to do everything in textmode
<YangYin> Polygon89: ... you got me there
<yurimxpxman> and it sucks
<YangYin> ndiswrapper isnt that hard to figure out
<arrenlex> yurimxpxman: the ubuntu gui? Gnome?
<arrenlex> yurimxpxman: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Polygon89> ndiswrapper uses windows drivers, and most likely your going to run into problems since it was written for windows not linux
<cafuego_> YangYin: The idea is to NOT buy cards that don't have drivers available.
<YangYin> yurimxpxman: thats how they did it back in the day.. if you ask me people are expecting too much from linux
<yurimxpxman> they are expecting it to be windows
<daft> intel pro/wireless 2200 worked straight after install for me, havent had a problem yet
<yurimxpxman> gross isnt it
<YangYin> yurimxpxman: exactly
<n3rrd> Polygon89:  would you happen to know if there is a usb/pcmcia version of that PCI card?  I know they tend to release them in batches like that...
<Polygon89> if you want a suggestion, my D-Link g520 works perfectly with ubuntu, no hassle. Simply install, go to networking, set up your access point and wep encryption and your done.
<Polygon89> im not sure
<qwerty> yurimxpxman, have you tried starting the xorg  or try switching to tty7
<n3rrd> Alright, I'll go to their site and figure it out.
<cafuego_> n3rrd: I've not had problems with my pcmcia atheros card, which has native (but not open) drivers
<yurimxpxman> tried xorg but it didnt work
<yurimxpxman> nothing has worked
<rendo> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<n3rrd> cafuego_:  model number?
<cafuego_> n3rrd: I also have a broadcom 4306, but that can be a bit termperamental
<cafuego_> n3rrd: Netgear WG511Tv1
<qwerty> yurimxpxman, what command did you try for xorg
<vik_> Got hibernate working again! yay!
<n3rrd> that is the atheros?
<Elrik> Hi, can anybody help me setting up my connection?
<cafuego_> n3rrd: Yup, the T model
<YangYin> Elrik: little more info...
<Polygon89> yeah with atheros cards, the drivers are not techinally "open" since they include on binary file to comply with the FCC
<YangYin> Elrik: connection to what..
<cafuego_> n3rrd: I've heard unconfirmed rumours there may be additional version that do *not* sue atheros.
<n3rrd> ebay, ebay, ebay.... gots to love it.
<vik_> Another problem I have is that it doesn't seem to remember any samba network passwords even when I ask it to. Is this a bug or are there any workarounds?
<yurimxpxman> qwerty:  I dont remember.  My cousin tried it all earlier today
<yurimxpxman> he is a linux guru and can do it all in textmode but I cant
<robert_> nobody's ever run into my situation before?
<Polygon89> I think the best way to figure out what card to get is to pick a brand, and google it and see what others people's successes with the card has been.
<Elrik> Yeah I was going to post more info,, I use a Wireless network card [Asus 802.11] , and with it I want to connect to the router in our home network, I have no idea how to set it up really.
<n3rrd> Also, quick question (not sure if anyone would know).  I read earlier that Ubuntu comes with tpctl (for IBM trackpoints) and I can't seem to find it.
<cafuego_> !info tpctl
<ubotu> tpctl: ThinkPad hardware configuration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.17-2 (edgy), package size 76 kB, installed size 300 kB (Only available for i386)
<YangYin> Elrik: go to terminal, type su, then admin password, then type iwconfig and tell me if you see anything
<vik_> n3rrd: what do you want to do with the trackpoint?
<cafuego_> n3rrd: You'd need to enable the universe repository.
<arrenlex> !sudo | YangYin
<ubotu> YangYin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arrenlex> There is no su in ubuntu
<YangYin> arrenlex: bah
<YangYin> arrenlex: yeah there is
<arrenlex> YangYin: Not by default.
<n3rrd> vik_:  I just want to see what is available through it, that's all.  Getting used to this whole thing as I go.
<Elrik> I tried working with the terminal, when I type anything in the terminal, it asks for a password, but then I can't type anything??
<YangYin> arrenlex: okay, then Elrik type sudo iwconfig
<daft> elrik: you can type, it just doesnt show you what letters are being typed
<arrenlex> Elrik: You're actually typing, it's just hiding your password.
<daft> type your pass and hit enter
<Elrik> ohhhh
<cafuego_> Elrik: sudo is asking for your password, just type it and hit return
<YangYin> Elrik: lol... dont worry first time for everything
<vik_> n3rrd: OK. mine worked out of the box (both trackpad and trackpoint) but I didn't think there were more possibilities
<YangYin> Elrik: ... anything?
<Elrik> i have Ubuntu on this computer, so I would have to reboot the computer to start up ubuntnu
<Elrik> on windows now
<n3rrd> Mine also work out of the box, vik_.  Just wanted to see.
<qwerty> yurimxpxman, try this cd /usr/X11R6/bin
<YangYin> Elrik: okay then... do you know if ubuntu found your wireless network card?
<yurimxpxman> mkay
<n3rrd> This model of Thinkpad doesn't have the trackpad (no biggie, I prefer the point anyways).
<yurimxpxman> I will have to try it later
<qwerty> yurimxpxman, /.xorg
<yurimxpxman> I am trying to remote desktop to it right now
<Elrik> I don't think it did
<Polygon89> Hello, i have a problem: i cannot login to my ubuntu machine. GDM and everything starts up fine but once i try to login, the screen goes black and it boots me back to gdm. Upon trying to login again, it says the session lasted under ten seconds and gives some random error. Any advice on how to fix this?
<Elrik> hang on i'll come on lappy and go on ubuntu on here.
<arrenlex> Polygon89: What does the command "ls -ld ~ /tmp" say?
<YangYin> Elrik: if it did type sudo ifdown wlan0, then sudo iwlist wlan0 scan, then type, sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID (name of network), then sudo ifup wlan0
<yurimxpxman> how do I use ultraVNC viewer to connect to ubuntu?
<Polygon89> arrenlex, im on the live cd right now, do you want me to mount my root partiton and see whats in there?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Sure, do that.
* robert_ bends Polygon89 :P
* arrenlex tells robert and polygon to get a room.
* robert_ sprays arrenlex with water :P
<patrick_> my wifi is not working
<patrick_> Intel PRO/Wireless 2915AB
<YangYin> patrick_: define not working....
<YangYin> patrick_: what isnt working
<patrick_> Using a wired connection right now.. the network manager says connected and the driver is there
<patrick_> but when i take out my ethernet cable the internet goes
<Polygon89> arrenlex, are you asking me to post whats inside /home/whatever/tmp, or /tmp ?
<YangYin> patrick_: that doest sound like a problem
<n3rrd> hmm... anyone had experience with the D-Link DWL-G122 on Edgy?  The community wifidocs only have info for dapper and breezy
<yurimxpxman> how do I connect to ubuntu from vista with ultravnc?
<patrick_> Sorry for my lousy explanation
<arrenlex> Polygon89: No, I don't want the content of anything, but the permissions.
<patrick_> do you understand or should i rephrase?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: What folder did you mount it in?
<Polygon89> arrenlex, well since i have home / root on different partitions, home is /media/home and root is /media/root
<YangYin> patrick_: okay so your internet works when your connected but when you disconnect the cable your internet goes too?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: ls -ld /media/root/tmp /media/home/<yourusername>
<Polygon89> arrenlex, i was just confused cause you had a ~ infront of /tmp, so i was wondering which  one
<patrick_> YangYin : yes
<arrenlex> Polygon89: There was a space between ~ and /tmp, to list them both.
<arrenlex> Polygon89: This was what I was looking for:
<CapaH> Ok I am going insane here.... Does anyone here know how to make CNN videos work? HELP :)
<arrenlex> lem@sam:~$ ls -ld ~ /tmp
<arrenlex> drwxr-xr-x 70 em   root  4096 2007-02-23 21:34 /home/em
<arrenlex> drwxrwxrwt 23 root root 12288 2007-02-24 00:37 /tmp
<YangYin> patrick_: okay... umm i might be wrong but its supposed to do that.... unless your thinking your wireless would kick in
<YangYin> patrick_: do you have wireless
<patrick_> Yes I do.
<arrenlex> !mozilla-mplayer | CapaH
<ubotu> capah: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<patrick_> My router is setup.
<arrenlex> !mplayer | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<YangYin> patrick_: okay type sudo iwconfig
<YangYin> tell me if anything comes up on wlan0
<patrick_> Right not the ethernet cable is connected to the router but i want to connect to my router wirelessy
<CapaH> arrenlex, : I have both still not working
<mistik> once samba is configured, how do i get the shared folder to show up on the XP side of the computer
<CapaH> I get some error like mms:// could not play -- let me find it
<YangYin> patrick_: ... anything
<arrenlex> CapaH: Oh, that's easy. Right-click on the plugin window and go to configure.
<arrenlex> CapaH: Check "connect to rtsp media over tcp"
<Polygon89> arrenlex, drwxr-xr-x 109 1000 1000 4096 2007-02-24 07:35 /media/home/mark                  drwxrwxrwt   4 root root 4096 2007-02-24 07:36 /media/root/tmp
<dee> hello
<patrick_> YangYin one sec
<mistik> any idea?
<qwerty> ok i want to make a link type variable type thing eg  what ever directory you are in if you type $HOME  you go to  /home   now how do i make something like that but so that it points to a different directory
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Your username is 1000? o_O
<Elrik> Ok, I
<Polygon89> arrenlex, no its "mark", cause at the end it says /media/home/mark... is it just saying that cuase im on the live cd?
<dee> I have a little OT question: did anyone knows a little linux game I can compile for a report I give next week?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Hmm. I don't know. It could be.
<mistik> is there a program like aida32 for ubuntu?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: I'd feel better about this if we were on your native system...
<n3rrd> cafuego_:  according to the wifidocs, the "made in Taiwan" version works out of the box, the "made in China" version needs ndiswrapper, etc.
<patrick_> YangYin i sent you a privmsg with the details
<CapaH> arrenlex, : Where is the 'plugin window' ?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: It can't hurt. Try sudo chown -R mark:mark /media/home/mark
<qwerty> !alien | mistik
<ubotu> mistik: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Polygon89> arrenlex, well the thing is i cant LOGIN to my native system lol
<YangYin> patrick_: you did?
<arrenlex> CapaH: When you try to play a video, it's the thing the video plays in.
<Elrik> I'm on ubuntu now, How am I supposed to connect to internet with my Wireless network card Asus 802.11, I want it to connect to my encrypted home network.
<patrick_> http://pastebin.com/887786
<YangYin> patrick_: i didnt get anything
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Sure you can, just not into the gui.
<mistik> so
<patrick_> okay pasted it here.. thanks btw!
<CapaH> arrenlex, : It loads inline into a webpage, when I right click there is no option for configure -- though there is preferences (tries that...)
<Polygon89> arrenlex, is there some cli irc client that you can reccomend?
<mistik> my main problem is my resolution, i can only use 800x600
<YangYin> patrick_: okay and you say that your wireless isnt picking it up
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Sure, if I can remember the name...
<patrick_> Yes
<cafuego_> n3rrd: Yeah.. mine's a taiwan...
<arrenlex> !irc | Polygon89
<ubotu> Polygon89: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<CapaH> .. nope not even that
<CapaH> there is only "About"
<arrenlex> irssi is the one
<Polygon89> rgr let me restart
<Polygon89> and install that
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Did you run my command?
<Polygon89> ill do that now
<arrenlex> CapaH: o_O could you go to about:plugins in firefox and pastebin the whole page?
<arrenlex> ~pastebin | CapaH
<irida> CapaH: Pastebin is a site where you upload your text to the internet, so that instead of pasting a huge number of lines and flooding the channel, you can just paste the link where we can read what you uploaded. The ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Polygon89> its saying invalid user
<CapaH> sure 1 sec
<patrick_> YangYin i only installed linux about 6 hours ago.. first time ever using it. ^_^
<Polygon89> arrenlex, let me restart and then ill run it
<arrenlex> Polygon89: I was afraid of that. Okay...
<Polygon89> brb
<ekimus> hi, is lvm broken in edgy? i get on "apt-get install lvm2" "lvm2: Depends: lvm-common (> 1.5.8) but it is not installable"
<mistik> how do i see shared folders on xp, that are shared on ubuntu?
<qwerty> ok i want to make a link type variable type thing eg  what ever directory you are in if you type $HOME  you go to  /home   now how do i make something like that but so that it points to a different directory
<CapaH> Ok: http://www.pastebin.ca/370145
<mistik> ol
<arrenlex> qwerty: in /etc/environment, put the line FOO=/some/folder, and then run the command "source /etc/environment", and then you will be able to access /some/folder using $FOO
<YangYin> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YangYin> bull shit
<arrenlex> qwerty: <moronbuffer>Obviously, replace  /some/folder with your actual folder and FOO with whatever variable name you want</moronbuffer>
<ekimus> qwerty: believe me you _don't_ want to change the $HOME variable - apart from that it is >>export $VARNAME="/path/to/directory"<< for your actual shell and if you want it to survive login/logout cycles you put it in ~/.bashrc
* Supaplex force feeds YangYin bull puckey per his request
<CapaH> arrenlex, : http://www.pastebin.ca/370145
<arrenlex> CapaH: Oh.
<YangYin> does anyone know of a respository for Macromedia flash
<mistik> can anyone help me with my share issue, im sure its something easy
<arrenlex> CapaH: apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<sparr> memtest says my ram is DDR401...  what specifically might that indicate?
<qwerty> ekimus, arrenlex, thx
<CapaH> arrenlex, done
<arrenlex> CapaH: Restart firefox.
<YangYin> patrick_: did you get my message
<YangYin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Elrik> How can I connect to the internet with my Asus 802.11 Wireless card, I want to connect to a NETGEAR WGA614v6, I have the cd with drivers and all but none of them are for linux, i heard something about a ndiswrapper which i managed to find the files for and add on my Ubuntu Linux computer, but I have no idea on how to use them.
<YangYin> Elrik: is ndiswrapper installed?
<Elrik> no
<nepomo_> hi
<nepomo_> does anbody know how to find out what graphic-card (whats the correct english translation for that?) i have without looking inside
<SurfnKid> um
<YangYin> install it, if you know how
<SurfnKid> how do i switch windows in irssi?
<CapaH> arrenlex, Really strange, now I have *sound* but no video it just says "Playing mms://...."
<patrick_> YangYin can u see this?
<YangYin> patrick_: ... uhh no
<Elrik> I don
<arrenlex> CapaH: Sounds like you need w32codecs to me.
<BelialMkII> SurfnKid: Alt and A will cycle throuhg things that have new things, else Alt +1-9 then q-p
<arrenlex> ~w32 | CapaH
<irida> CapaH: w32codecs available at: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Elrik> I don't know how, it
<patrick_> http://pastebin.com/887790
<YangYin> Elrik: open a terminal then go to the folder ndiswrapper is extracted at then type "sudo make install"
<Elrik> it's all a bunch of files which ask me if i should run them in terminal or display them'
<arrenlex> nepomo_: lspci | grep -i vga
<slipstream3d> does anyone know where ubuntu stores its iptables rules between reboots?
<nepomo_> thanks
<patrick_> YangYin : http://pastebin.com/887790
<mistik> can anyone help me with filesharing on ubuntu and xp
<YangYin> internet is wigging out on me... just a sec
<nepomo_> okay, nur mal ne frage, muss ich opengl gesondert installieren, hab laut der meldung ne radeon mobility 9600
<SurfnKid> BelialMkII: thx man :)
<YangYin> patrick_: i had the same problem with my wireless card... are you using ndiswrapper
<arrenlex> nepomo_: ach! you need der fglrx driverscht, ja! Heil!
<Elrik> how do I go to the folder ndiswrapper with the terminal?
<nepomo_> sorry, forgot about the language, do i have to manually install opengl
<arrenlex> !de | nepomo_
<ubotu> nepomo_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arrenlex> !fglrx | nepomo_
<ubotu> nepomo_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<YangYin> Elrik: you have to extract all the files contained in the tar file
<patrick_> I installed it vis synaptic then i used the inf files i backed up onto a cd
<yurimxpxman> Can I install ubuntu desktop without having a cd?
<patrick_> but it said something like hardware found : no
<Flannel> !install | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Elrik> I think I did, Yang.'
<YangYin> patrick_: you have an incorrect driver
<yurimxpxman> ubuntu is installed
<YangYin> Elrik: okay ... open a terminal
<yurimxpxman> I need the gui
<Elrik> done'
<yurimxpxman> I want gnome desktop but I dunno what to do
<yurimxpxman> I dont have a ubuntu cd here
<YangYin> Elrik: type "cd (then the path to ndiswrapper folder)
<yurimxpxman> and I am in textmode
<patrick_> YangYin hmmm. i found my drivers from intels site and dell.com
<patrick_> YangYin but i have no idea how to install by command line
<yurimxpxman> I tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it asks for the cd
<yurimxpxman> I dont have it
<yurimxpxman> does anyone know how to get it without a cd?
<YangYin> well if you type in a terminal "ndiswrapper -l" do you get a driver installed, hardware found?
<MybEvil_> can anyone help me with this: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6835/screenshotwy0.png
<MybEvil_> i'm trying to install Beryl
<YangYin> patrick_: the driver your using for your card isnt working... ndiswrapper should be fine
<MybEvil_> and keep getting that
<CapaH> awesome it works thank you
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: You need to comment the CD out, in your sources.list
<CapaH> arrenlex, : anything else I should do?
<YangYin> MybEvil_: go to #ubuntu-effects
<ekimus> anyone could tell me where I can find the lvm-common package  (> 1.5.8)?
<YangYin> MybEvil_: they will be more help
<arrenlex> CapaH: Does it work yet?
<Elrik> it's installing now..
<CapaH> hmmm one thing
<YangYin> Elrik: okay cool
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  how do I do that?
<CapaH> arrenlex, : It works but it --- it gets black spots/blotchy areas
<qwerty> arrenlex, you have no idea how mad i am for not knowing this earlyer  thank you now i know this it cuts my down in half
<YangYin> patrick_: what does "ndiswrapper -l" give?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: you're in a terminal, correct? or KDE? or what?
<yurimxpxman> terminal
<patrick_> YangYin i dont have it installed
<yurimxpxman> I am in textmode
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<patrick_> YangYin installing now
<YangYin> sorry... sudo ndiswrapper -l
<arrenlex> qwerty: Knowing what?
<YangYin> im used to using su command so i dont have to type that damn'd sudo every time
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: then, you'll find a line that... well, has what looks like a CD title (instead of a URL), near the top.  put a # at the beginning.  then ctrl-O to save, and ctrl-X to exit
<arrenlex> CapaH: Hm. Right-click on the video and go to configure. Set the video driver to x11.
<Elrik> It showed a bunch of stuff, like 50 different errors
<qwerty> arrenlex, the damn link type command
<arrenlex> qwerty: ??
<Flannel> YangYin: sudo -i instead of su
<YangYin> Elrik: could you pastebin the errors
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  eh...  this will take a while
<YangYin> Flannel: su works the same for me
<high-bass> did anyone here get compiz working under the new edgy kernel? for some reason after the update to 2.6.17-11-generic from 10 my compiz doesnt work....
<Flannel> YangYin: except you've had to enable the root account
<qwerty> arrenlex, /etc/environment  then source /etc/environment
<high-bass> i reinstalled it too
<Flannel> high-bass: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support
<arrenlex> qwerty: Oh.
<high-bass> ok
<YangYin> Flannel: well its not like im using it in a work environment
<Flannel> YangYin: what's your point?  Zombie machines aren't all in work environments
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  What exactly is this going?
<YangYin> Flannel: okay okay i see your point
<Polygon89> finaly
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: what?  you're telling apt not to use the CD as a repository, and in doing so, it'll use the internet only
<arrenlex> Polygon89: And hi!
<CapaH> arrenlex, It looks good now
<yurimxpxman> this list is only at like 16%
<arrenlex> CapaH: Glad to hear it :) enjoy mplayer
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: once you've done that, you'll need to update your cache (sudo apt-get update) and then you can install ubuntu-desktop
<YangYin> Elrik: are you sure they are errors?
<CapaH> arrenlex, thank you looks great :)
<Polygon89> arrenlex, well it seems that either my internet is not working when im in cli, or the ubuntu repos dont have ircll
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: what?
<Elrik> i'm saving them to a text file and sending them, one sec
<arrenlex> irssi
<YangYin> Elrik: okay
<Supaplex> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<patrick_> YangYin it said no drivers installed
<patrick_> YangYin installing now will tell you again in few moments
<YangYin> sudo ndiswrapper -l gave a no drivers insatlled
<arrenlex> Polygon89: It's probably not that anyway... it was just a suggestion.
<patrick_> Yes
<Polygon89> it keep saying temporary failure resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Sorry... good luck.
<YangYin> patrick_: okay make sure that 'sudo ndiswrapper -l' gives a driver present and hardware found
<arrenlex> Polygon89: That sounds like either the internet or the repositories are down.
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  I did this sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and I am not sure what it is doing
<Polygon89> whatever, i stole my bros laptop
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: it's opened a text editor, with that file open
<yurimxpxman> whatever it is doing it is at like 18%
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Oh, good. Okay, then you're in cli right now?
<ALMimoni> how to install GTK themes that found at gnome-look site?
<Polygon89> arrenlex, yep
<arrenlex> Polygon89: What does ls -ld  /tmp ~ say?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: you must be... 18% through the file.  scroll around with the arrow keys
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  I cant go anywhere with the arrow keys
<Flannel> ekimus: er... 1.5.8?  All supported (breezy+) ubuntu versions have higher than that
<Polygon89> drwxr-xr-x mark mark 4096 2007-2-24 00:35 /home/mark              drwxrwxrwt 5 root 4096 2007-2-24 1:37 /tmp
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> which VNC client should I use?
<ALMimoni> how to install GTK themes?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: I have no idea what you might be looking at then.  Do you have a bunch of command-ish things at the bottom?  (^[letter] )
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Nope, it's fine...
<Elrik> Well, it didn't work, since the computers have no connection and all, won't bother finding a disk to save it to, but first i entered the location of the map, typed sudo make install, and it started installing, got a few errors and all
<Elrik> i just found this file though, a "Ndiswrapper-.tar.gz"
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Sorry... good luck fixing it.
<Polygon89> arrenlex, well actually trying to get install the cli irc client, i was doing man apt-get and it kept giving me errors about not enough disk space or something
<arrenlex> Polygon89: o_O
<YangYin> Elrik: i would suggest googling ndiswrapper and downloading the latest
<arrenlex> Polygon89: df -H | grep /$
<Polygon89> arrenlex, man apt-get -> gzip: stdout: no space left on device
<Elrik> yeah, that
<Flannel> Elrik: the CD you installed ubuntu with has ndiswrapper on it
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  the bottom says  "23%[ 56 openoffice.org-style-industrial 2345567/3637KB 95%]                         83.12kB/s  47m58s
<YangYin> Flannel: or that...
<YangYin> Flannel: unless you didnt get a cd
<YangYin> He*
<Elrik> I have a cd'
<Flannel> Elrik: if you used the Desktop CD, you'll need to add the CD as a repository with 'apt-cdrom'
<Flannel> YangYin: how do you propose he installed it then?
<Polygon89> arrenlex, that cant be right, its saying /dev/hde2  11g    11g  0   100%.... i had like 4 gb left over a couple days ago!
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: You're currently ... downloading.  What is that?  wget? or apt-get?
<patrick_> YangYin
<arrenlex> Polygon89: rm -rf ~/.porn =P
<patrick_> Installed ndis drivers:
<patrick_> oem10   invalid driver!
<Polygon89> that would go on my home partiton silly =P
<yurimxpxman> idk
<yurimxpxman> I just ran that thing sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Oh, right. Hmmmmm.
<YangYin> Flannel: ? im not quite sure
<Elrik> Well, I downloaded the latest version of ndiswrapper, put everything on my ipod, and used the ipod to transfer the files to my ubuntu linux, then i copyed all the files off my ipod and put them into my ubuntu linux desktop'
<YangYin> lol
<Polygon89> what can i uninstall just to get enough space to get into X?
<YangYin> nice
<ekimus> Flannel: interesting thing is that on apt-get install lvm2 edgy complains that no installable version of lvm-common is available (same with binutils now which is quite strange imho)
<YangYin> Elrik: and a sudo make install came up with errors?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: sudo apt-get clean
<YangYin> patrick_: yes
<Flannel> ekimus: update your cache then.  What third party repositories you using?
<Polygon89> arrenlex, still 100%
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  what would be downloading?  All I did was run what you told me to "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Elrik> some errors occured and some warnings, maybe it worked tho
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: I doubt you did.  You're downloading packages, as if you grabbed stuff from apt-get.
<ekimus> Flannel: nothing this is a fresh install, only universe is enabled
<SinesurfR> does anyone know of a speech recognition program for linux?
<yurimxpxman> that is exactly what I typed
<yurimxpxman> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<YangYin> Elrik: ... if you got errors im pretty sure you didnt install it im guessing you have dependancy issues
<YangYin> Elrik: i dont know why
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: did you have a prompt when you did it?  Since this looks like it's been runnign fora while
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  no I am in text mode and there was nothing
<patrick_> YangYin they say invalid drivers... im getting them directly from intel.com though
<Elrik> is there any way to check if it worked?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Look for large files, I guess: find / -type f -size +500000k
<ekimus> Flannel: no wait, i'll take everything back. i disabled not only cdrom: but also httpd: sources :) - <== total idiot
<arrenlex> Polygon89: (This is 500MB+)
<Flannel> ekimus: I guess.... install lvm-common first, then try the lvm2
<Flannel> ekimus: heh, that'd do it then ;)
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  Should I restart the computer?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: no.
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  What is sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list supposed to do?
<YangYin> patrick_: if you know what type of card it is i would suggest googling your card along with xp drivers
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: it will open an editor (nano) editing that file (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<arrenlex> Polygon89: This one is the same but easier to copy out correctly: find / -type f -size +500M
<YangYin> patrick_: the drivers may be too new
<YangYin> patrick_: or too old
<patrick_> most likely too new
<YangYin> patrick_: probably
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  is there a way to make it stop downloading these packages?
<Polygon89> arrenlex, how do i specify a directory, as its scanning everything including my windows partitons which has a bunch of video games on it
<patrick_> YangYin thanks alot! ill try
<YangYin> patrick_: np
<SinesurfR> is there a code word that I must type to get a response?
<YangYin> patrick_: just have to find the right one
<Polygon89> arrenlex, my ability to use man pages is a little limitenoighwt  =P
<Polygon89> limited*
<Flannel> !repeat | SinesurfR
<ubotu> SinesurfR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<YangYin> Elrik: type sudo ndiswrapper
<Flannel> SinesurfR: second clause, not first.
<yurimxpxman> I just want gnome why does it have to be so hard?
<YangYin> Elrik: if a command not found occurs then its not installed
<Elrik> found it'
<SinesurfR> Flannel: thanks
<SinesurfR> just making sure that chatzilla's working
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: it's not.  Go ahead and ctrl-C to stop that, then edit your file
<YangYin> Elrik: you got a bunch of commands
<Elrik> yeah'
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: although... you obviously did something to start the update
<YangYin> Elrik: okay now install your driver using sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver>
<nepomo> sorry again, where do i find that manual again for installing the ati drivers, cant find it in google that quick
<YangYin> !ati
<YangYin> ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> Polygon89: replace the / at the beginning with a specific folder.
<arrenlex> Polygon89: the / is the path -- root in my command.
<Elrik> YEah, it worked
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  nothing is in this file
<arrenlex> Polygon89: find /var/giantfiles -type f -size +500M
<Elrik> when i type sudo ndiswrapper -l it shows also
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<yurimxpxman> server
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: lsb-release -a
<YangYin> okay Elrik does it say driver installed, hardware found
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: dapper? edgy?
<yurimxpxman> edgy
<YangYin> go edgy
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Any wizard here who can help me with my crashed apt-get / dpkg? The package "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic" wont completely get configured! "dpkg --configure -a" just hangs when trying to configuring it. I cant remove it either, dpkg / apt-get just hangs at "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..." I've tried removing it with all kinds of 'force' applied! Im stuck, and no one has bee
<Elrik> yes
<Elrik> Installed drivers: zd1211u          driver installed
<YangYin> Elrik: type sudo ndiswrapper -m
<qwerty> i would love to stay here and talk shop but i have to go dream about tux
<Polygon89> arrenlex, is there any way to scroll up in the command line mode? its really annoying that i only get one screenful of text
<YangYin> Elrik: wait..
<qwerty> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<YangYin> Elrik: it just says driver installed
<YangYin> no hardware found
<arrenlex> Polygon89: ctrl+pgup
<arrenlex> Polygon89: sorry, shift+pgup
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: I assure you there's stuff in that file.  go ahead and navigate there, (cd /etc/apt) and then type "less sources.list" and you'll see
<Elrik> yes
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> The status of the package is http://pastebin.se/9193
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Or else you can pipe it to more
<YangYin> Elrik: sould say something like thisdriver installed   device (10EC:8185) present (alternate driver: r818x)
<YangYin> Elrik: not exactly that wording
<tensor> i plan to use sockets only, i put the skip-networking option in /etc/mysql/my.cnf and mysql fails on restart
<tensor> log says it can't locate the socket file in /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Jazon> hi everyone
<arrenlex> !hi | Jazon
<YangYin> Jazon: hey
<ubotu> Jazon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  how do I get this editor off the screen?
<AzMoo> tensor, is the socket file there?
<Elrik> doesen't say hardware found, should i type sudo depmod -m anyways?
<tensor> AzMoo, it's not, doesn't the service automatically creates it?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: less? hit escape
<yurimxpxman> nano
<YangYin> does it say something like this "driver installed device (10EC:8185) present
<Jazon> so, I can't resolve a rather serious problem with an upgrade to feisty.  I can't boot.  It seems to think there is a raid (??) and cant find any md devices  mdadm is the problem i think...  any suggestions?   http://rafb.net/p/n5Xme841.html  <--- the error i get while chroot to the partition
<AzMoo> tensor, it should. Is mysqld running?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: ctrl-X (^ means control)
<AzMoo> tensor, duh, clearly not. 2 secs.
<yurimxpxman> k
<Polygon89> arrenlex, im getting some stuff in /tmp and some stuff in /root/, can i safely delete that stuff?
<Elrik> no
<tensor> AzMoo: D
<tehxed> crimsun, you there?
<Elrik> it only says driver installed
<arrenlex> Polygon89: /tmp should be cleaned at boot.
<YangYin> Elrik: then the driver you have isnt correct, you have to have that present there
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Try sudo /etc/init.d/bootclean start
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  there is stuff there but it wont let me edit it
<yurimxpxman> do I try nano again?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: less is jsut a viewer, not an editor.  Now, type "sudo nano sources.list"
<YangYin> Elrik: ndiswrapper has to have the correct driver or else it wont work
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: you mistyped something previously.
<YangYin> Elrik: well
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Of course, I'm simply not going to tell you that "yes, all that stuff can be removed" because "stuff" is incredibly vague and you might easily break something.
<arrenlex> Polygon89: er, more than it is already, that is.
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Give me a few filenames.
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: you can also type a bit of the name (like sou) and hit tab, and it'll complete it for you
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Anyone know why apt-get hangs when trying to install "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic"?
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  how do I exit less.  ESC isnt working
<HymnToLife> UbuntuN00B_HBG, define "hangs"
<Polygon89> arrenlex, at the bottom it says stuff like /root/.kde, /root/.trash, /root/.thumbnails
<HymnToLife> yurimxpxman, Q, for quit
<Elrik> Hmm,, it should be the correct driver tho
<arrenlex> Polygon89: You can remove /root/.kde and /root/.thumbnails
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Have you been using this system as root?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: when reaching "Configuring linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..." it just stops
<Polygon89> arrenlex, then a bunch of stuff from /proc
<Polygon89> k
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  I comment deb cdrom: ubuntu yata yata yata?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Don't touch proc.
<Polygon89> duh =P
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Have you been using this system as root?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: yes, a single # at the beginning
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: current status of the package is http://pastebin.se/9193
<YangYin> Elrik: the driver could be too new, or too old, i would check out channel #ndiswrapper if you want more in depth help
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  will it automatically download gnome then?
<arrenlex> Polygon89: What I meant to say was /root/.trash, not .kde, but I guess it doesn't matter much.
<Polygon89> arrenlex, no. and it still says that the hard disk is full
<arrenlex> Polygon89: But make sure you get the trash.
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: no.  It'll stop asking for the CD
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  and it will install gnome?
<Elrik> ok, thanks for the help anyways.
<HymnToLife> UbuntuN00B_HBG, have you tried running dpkg-configure on it ?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: Once you've done that, save (^O), quit (^X)
<arrenlex> Polygon89: Try the du command and then sort the output numerically so you can see some digits.
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: then update (sudo apt-get update) and then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: you mean dpkd --configure -a ?
<HymnToLife> yep, same thing
<arrenlex> Polygon89: du | sort -n
<Polygon89> arenlex,  it lists /root/.synaptic in it, should i clear that?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: yes, just hangs at the same output "Configuring linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..."
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: also, once you're done installing that, you'll want to come back here and ask how to install a desktop kernel (and get rid of the server one)
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  I need the server one
<arrenlex> Polygon89: du -hx | sort -n might work better
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: trying dpkg --remove just hangs at "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..."
<arrenlex> Polygon89: du -x | sort -n might work better
<HymnToLife> that's really weird...
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  I just needed the gui so I dont have to mess with my website in text mode
<arrenlex> Polygon89: I dunno. I don't run synaptic, I don't know what it puts where.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: yeah.... so now I cant install anything because apt-get / dpkg detects a half configures package, tries to configure it and then hangs...
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  thanks for the help
<HymnToLife> UbuntuN00B_HBG, maybe the DEB was corrupted during download
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  it is installing right now
<HymnToLife> try downloading it manually and installing it with dpkg -i
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: good idea! do you know where to download linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ?
<Polygon89> is there something that im missing.... cause your command you gave me before (df -H | grep /$ ) is still saying that my hd is 100%, even though ive deleted stuff
<HymnToLife> UbuntuN00B_HBG, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: i'll give that a shot! stay tuned! ;)
<AzMoo> tensor, mine does the same, except I'm not getting anything in my error log. That's interesting.
<tensor> AzMoo: maybe it's how the ubuntu package works
<tensor> AzMoo: i'll try my luck compiling from source
<AzMoo> tensor, indeed, but it shouldn't.
<uux86> hello. where do I find source.list ?
<tensor> uux86: /etc/apt/
<uux86> thnx
<eduedix> hi. in which groups is the first created regular user in ?
<eduedix> -in
<theidiotthatisme> tensor: beat me to it
<eduedix> can any of you run command "groups" as user ?
<HymnToLife> eduedix, yes
<HymnToLife> it will return all the groups the current user is in
<Polygon89> arrenlex, it says that im using 9.4 gb out of 9.9gb, yet it still says the use % is 100%, do you know why this is?
<eduedix> HymnToLife: i know what it does but i need to know the output please
<HymnToLife> eduedix, that depends how you setup your groups
<eduedix> HymnToLife: can you do it please ?
<HymnToLife> here it gives this :
<HymnToLife> mfb@ana:~$ groups
<HymnToLife> mfb dialout cdrom floppy audio operator video plugdev netdev powerdev
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: trouble... I find the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic package on packages.ubuntu.com but it doesnt seem to be downloadable... "Cant find that package" - when i click Download linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic for my architecture (i386)...
<eduedix> HymnToLife: well, whats it as deafault ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: same thing for AMD64...
<eduedix> HymnToLife: have you played with your groups ?
<HymnToLife> eduedix, yes but I'm not running Ubuntu anyway
<eduedix> hmm
<qwerty> which is better compression tar.gz, tar.bz2, zip, ar, ear, jar, war
<eduedix> bz2
<Imsdle> i want to share a samba folder.... i have it all setup (i think) but I get a login screen from my xp lapotp.. can can't login
<Imsdle> how do i not have a login screen?>
<qwerty> do you all agree with eduedix
<eduedix> any ubuntu user, can you run command "groups" as default user please ? i need to know the output
<AzMoo> qwerty, yes, but if you need to use your archive on windows you may have issues.
<nowhere> I think it might depend on the type of file you are compressing.
<HymnToLife> UbuntuN00B_HBG, it works fine here, here's a direct link : http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.7-11.1_i386.deb
<eduedix> qwerty: sorry ?
<eduedix> please run "groups" and give me the output
<AzMoo> eduedix, qwerty was just asking if everybody agreed with your answer.
<qwerty> AzMoo, windows can suck my apendage
* mitchbones sucks qwerty's toe.
<mitchbones> err
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: yeah... got it... i tried downloadig it from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic does that work four you? (just for reference)
<AzMoo> eduedix, "matt adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin www"
<uux86> what is the source where I can get opera browser ?
<yaman> u]  V
<yaman> u]  V
<HymnToLife> UbuntuN00B_HBG, yep, that's where I got the link from, does the package work ?
<elkbuntu> !opera | uux86
<ubotu> uux86: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nowhere> uux86: I don't think opera is open source..
<sysq>  MM 
<GenNMX> Hey, I'm having trouble getting my head around PCI slot ordering. Does it matter which slot I put a PCI card in for what priority it will have getting through the bus?
<uux86> thanks
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: no... stalls in the same state... ill do a pastebin of it... and translate the output from swedish... hold on!
<GenNMX> Example: I have a network card, an IDE card, a video capture card, and a video card in my PCI slots. Their priority to me is just as I listed. Is there any particular slot order I should use?
<tensor> ack!
<tensor> now firewall is broken
<uux86> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Imsdle> anyone on samba issues? can't have an open share
<AzMoo> tensor, did compiling from source fix the mysql issue?
<Ribs> GenNMX, I think it depends on the motherboard.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: this is what happends: http://pastebin.se/9194
<Ribs> GenNMX, generally I think the slots "at the top" have higher priority than those at the bottom.
<tensor> AzMoo: haven't started yet, can't even ssh to the server anymore, even with iptables off
<pete_nz> hi all need to compile and install driver for 56k modem but get error saying kernel source isnt installed.I have done update and apt-get upgrade and apt-get install build-essential
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: now its stuck at line 21...
<GenNMX> Ribs: Well, here's the main problem -- Ubuntu is convinced that devices connected to my PCI IDE card are the start of hd*, not the integrated IDE controller on the MB.
<Ribs> GenNMX, I don't think there is anything you can do about that
<screechingcat> can anyone recommmend an application that can convert a bunch or MP3s and RMs into Ogg files ?
<GenNMX> Ribs: I used to have Debian on this system before a bad testing package fried it, and ide=reverse would sometimes fix the problem. Ubuntu doesn't seem to respond to that.
<AzMoo> tensor, spewin.
<Ribs> GenNMX, I guess that was a debian specific kernel patch then
<GenNMX> Ribs: I would reboot and sometimes the order would be onboard first, and sometimes not.
<AzMoo> Imsdle, in /etc/samba/smb.conf uncomment the line that says "security = user" and change it to "security = share". Restart samba and you're all good.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: still there?
<Kaso> How come suddenly i only have read access to my root partition
<uux86> sometimes words are very small using firefox. this doesnt happen when I use opera. I dont know the exact url of the source where I can get opera. I know it includes canonical and commercial words. What is the exact url ?
<ComputerHermit> I'am haveing alot of sound prob and I done everything on web fourm
<kosnick> the update notification icon shows me to install a lib i dont want to , can i erase this from the notification icon?
<Ribs> uux86, www.opera.com maybe
<uux86> No. thanks anyway Ribs
<Ribs> uux86, if you can't read the sites in firefox, goto the view menu, then text size, then increase
<aXeus> Just booted 6.10 Desktop so I could back up a SATA drive to an IDE drive on my system..... Where do I reference mount to mount the SATA drive?
<screechingcat> uux86: opera has debian packages available for download on their website
<aXeus> hdc1 is the IDE drive..... I can't figure out where the sata drive rests...
<uux86> aaa .. ok :) thanks all
<mixandgo> helo, any idea why I get 90% cpu usage when I resize a window ?
<krzysztofgudowsk> hi. is it possible to install the newest (2.0) version of Frozen Bubbles on Ubuntu?
<ComputerHermit_> anyone
<polpak> does anyone know of any problems with the propriatary ati drivers when using edgy? I just installed and I followed the wiki instructions, but it won't use the fglrx driver
<uux86> polpak. I just installed it. You have to disable dri... let me see if I can find the options you have to put in xorg.conf
<krzysztofgudowsk> I have two Windows (NTFS) partitions but I can't see them? Why? And how can I make them visible and editable in Computer?
<uux86> polpak,the first option is:
<uux86> Section "Extensions"        Option  "Composite" "Disable"  EndSection
<polpak> uux86: I have that
<kosnick> krzystofgudowxk : you can check on this : http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/ (in the middle of the page ...)
<uux86> ooo... and the other ?
<ComputerHermit_> anyone have any idea's about the sound card config
<ComputerHermit_> z
<uux86> Section "ServerFlags"       Option  "AIGLX" "off" EndSection
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: what kind of sound card, what sort of problem.. be more specific (and sorry if i missed details reading back)
<krzysztofgudowsk> nobody can help me? :)
<polpak> uux86: trying now, brb
<kosnick> krzystofgudowsk : check this for frozen bubble 2 http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<kosnick> middel of the page
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: you can see them but they will need to be mounted with a driver, such as ntfs-3g
<ComputerHermit_> I install it on this old pc my sound card is a CS4611-CM
<uux86> polpak. needless to say those are 3 lines
<MybEvil_> I went to get beryl...and I screwed up the graphics...lol
<ComputerHermit_> ubuntu is working great
<krzysztofgudowsk> ok but how can i do that? I am new in Kinux :)
<MybEvil_> anyway to fix this?
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: is it an old sound-blaster compatible card then?
<ComputerHermit_> just no sound no
<ComputerHermit_> not that I know of
<ComputerHermit_> CS4611
<ComputerHermit_> mojo
<I-kido> MybEvil_:  what did u screw up?
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: linux can mount different file systems each using what amounts to a different driver... you can either manually use the mount command to mount your drive or make an entry in the /etc/fstab (file system table) configuration file
<mojo> CS4611 is by which mfg?  Creative Labs or another company?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Anyone here who can help me with a apt-get / dpkg problem? Apt-get / dpkg hangs when trying to configure the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic. I cant remove it neither. I cant do anything apt-get / dpkg related anymore! Im stuck!
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: CS4611 is by which mfg?  Creative Labs or another company?
<ComputerHermit_> and also my wireless card on this system is working and i dont know how it is working it see's it as Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset
<aXeus> Ah I figured it out.
<ComputerHermit_> Crystal mojo
<uux86> polpak. if ok, test the 3d with the following program: fgl_glxgears
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: everything in linux appears under one large directroy structure or tree starting with the root, or /  directory... most external drives and such are mounted and mapped to a "mount point", which is a dummy directory that will become the start of the new file system's root...
<kosnick> i had a shortcut for terminal . i installed beryl and now shortcut for terminal isn't working anymore (i cant even change it....) Any sugggestions?
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: okay 1 min i will explain some stuff to this other person then i will see what i can find for you in google at the same time
<I-kido> kosnick:  delete the shortcut, drag a new one
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: nevermind, that other person just left.. ah well...
<ComputerHermit_> mmmm ok hey thanks I will look as well I done everything on the web fourm mojo
<ComputerHermit_> lol cool
<kosnick> i-kido : how ? through sytem -> preferences -> keybord shortcus , i already hav3e tried and no works...
<whileimhere> Is there a keyboard command to open the nautilus browser say to the home folder instead of clicking through the main menu/
<ComputerHermit_> hey my wireless card is a linksys WMP11v4
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: the thing with the wireless card is that many mfgs will use the same chipsets in their stuff so it may be recognized though not by the brand name you expect
<I-kido> kosnick  did u mean ur keybindig doesnt work?
<aXeeus> I've been out of the linux world for a while here... Now... Write to NTFS is .. still unsupported orrr ?
<ComputerHermit_> and ubuntu see's it as a Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset
<ComputerHermit_> mojo
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: were you following along before you got disconnected?
<ComputerHermit_> ahhh
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: perhaps so... that is likely
<ComputerHermit_> but will not work in suse
<ComputerHermit_> so I love this version
<krzysztofgudowsk> no sorry ;)
<krzysztofgudowsk> some kind of problems :)
<ComputerHermit_> ubuntu
<ComputerHermit_> rules
<GenNMX> What
<kosnick> i-kido : i had used system > preferences > keybord shortcuts to make a shortcut for opening a terminal (as well as other things) . Now for some reason it doesn't work. I can not change it . Theother shortcuts still work and even more i can change them .....
<eduedix> which package should i install to play mp3 files ?
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: if it works in ubuntu then it is possible to make it work in suse... they are both linux, one just may have taken it in account for autodetect where the other has not
<ComputerHermit_> just no sound should I reinstall it
<eduedix> which package should i install to play mp3 files ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Anyone here who can help me with a apt-get-package that hangs when trying to install... and the wont let itself be removed? Im really stuck... and i dont want to reinstall the OS!
<ComputerHermit_> ahhh I dident know that mojo
<mojo> eduedix: there are choices.. the lame mp3 encoders and decoders, and then there is fluendo, and the mad audio libs...
<pirothezero> whats the command to decrease the 5 % disk reserver by root to 1-2 %?
<mojo> ComputerHermit_: if it didn't detect the first time it may not the 2nd... but it "may"... it is a lot of work when it is better to just read up on your card... lets see what is out there
<eduedix> mojo: just gimme one and i will instal it
<ComputerHermit_> ok mojo
<ComputerHermit_> hehe
<funpop> i got a new bluetooth-usb stick: it works, but i have manually put it out and stick it in again after a reboot. can i configure it somewhere that ubuntu recognize it everytime ?
* mojo is reading something, will be back in a minute
<ComputerHermit_> 926 people in here
<heero1711> so much..
<uux86> Sometimes, when listening to music, the volume changes ( goes up and down ... ). What is the reason and what should I do to fix this ?
<funpop> seems like thats a problem of your music-file
<I-kido> kosnick sorry, I tried but I also cant assign a shortcut to open a terminal
<kosnick> ok thx
<us546_> Is there a way to re-detect hardware in ubuntu?
<uux86> funpop, it isnt. I happens with several music files ? from different albuns
<funpop> hmm
<uux86> it ^
<I-kido> kosnick u could try ALT F2 until u solve the problem
<uux86> no '?'
<funpop> and it isnt a problem with a cable ?
<uux86> umm .. maybe
<uux86> I'm going to explore this possibilitie. thanks.
<GenNMX> uux86: sudo discover
<compwiz18> how would I go about browsing my windows shares in Samba?  typing smb:/// in the location bar gets a please check your spelling error
<uux86> GenNMX,  nothing happens
<whileimhere> Anyone know how to use a .cli file?
<uux86> GenNMX,  command not found
<mojo> eduedix: the drivers are in the repositories... you can run synaptic and search names and descriptions for mp3.  ubuntu uses the gstreamer media back-end, and you can look for mad and fluendo back-ends to that, probably lame too.  but if the libraries get installed other stuff will pick up on them.. start with which programs you use to see what back-ends they want, then get the pieces for those back ends...
<uux86> !discover
<ubotu> discover: hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 716 kB
<funpop> hello please give me any input: i got a new bluetooth-usb stick: it works, but i have manually put it out and stick it in again after a reboot. can i configure it somewhere that ubuntu recognize it everytime ?
<aXeeus> Can I write to an NTFS partition (safely) on 6.10 liveCD?
<funpop> i doubt
<mojo> ComputerHermit_ seems to have left us.. ah well
<compwiz18> anyone here who could give me advice on a c++ question?
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: you still lurking about?
<amaan> can anyone help me installing my audio driver?
<aXeeus> compwiz18: shoot
<mojo> eduedix: what programs are you trying to use with mp3 files?
<uux86> GenNMX, Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
<mojo> amaan: which drivers?
<compwiz18> aXeeus: is there any way to recusively move through directories?
<amaan> realtek hd audio
<mojo> amaan: so you mean for the hardware...
<amaan> right, sorry im new to ubuntu and linux
<whileimhere> Are there any good sites that have GNOME sound themes?
<uux86> gnome-apps.org ?   whileimhere
<mojo> amaan: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<aXeeus> compwiz18: with a few loops...
<aXeeus> compwiz18: i remember when my teacher went over that in my second semester of CPP.. but i don't remember it... lol
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Any experienced apt-get / dpkg troubleshooters around? A package (linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic (2.6.17.7-11.1)) have "crashed" my apt-get!!!!!!!
<amaan> mojo, i already did this it didn't work
<mojo> amaan: also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30024  and http://www.dirfile.com/realtek_hd_alc_880_audio_codecs_v_r3_43_for_unix_linux_.htm
<aXeeus> oh well...
<krzysztofgudowsk> yes i am still looking about this ntfs-3g
<Humza> is there a command to show detailed boot information instead of the logo during the boot? thanks.
<ahave> an anyone recommend a command line, playlist capable, mp3 player?
<ahave> can*
<uux86> whileimhere, sorry.  I was referring to gnome-look.org
<mojo> amaan: the ubuntuforums article mentions that the drivers are pre-compiled against an earlier kernel, so you have to get the source and recomiple, recomile alsa... see the article for details
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I can try and help, although I am not an expert.  Did you get an error?
<Slart> Humza: yes..you edit the grub config thingy.. I think you remove the word splash
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: nope... no error... check out http://pastebin.se/9194
<Humza> slart: thanks
<Slart> Humza: you can do this when you reboot.. when you get the boot menu to chose from different options
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: are you starting to understand about mount points and such then?  you create a dummy directory under, say, mnt/myntfsdrive or /media/myntfsdrive and "mount" the ntfs drive onto that directory using the ntfs-3g driver
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: the installation permanently hangs... trying to remove the package also hangs!
<Slart> Humza: I think you press 'e' to edit at that point
<Humza> yeah, I think youre right
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: is it still doing that right now?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: yes... the pastebin i sent is still "on hold" in the terminal
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok.  can you open another terminal and run top?
<krzysztofgudowsk> ok but first I am trying to install ntfs-3g because it looks like I don't have it...
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: and how long has it been running for?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: for approx 45 minutes...
<britt_> anybody know of a good calender program like schoolbell, but one that actually works?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: open a new terminal and do what?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sorry, open a new terminal and run top
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: what is "top"? :)
* thomax says hello to everybody
<cry0x> sup sup
<xixor> sup
<mtholdenss> can't get microphone working..
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: it will give you a list of running programs by cpu usage.  I wonder if it is eating your cpu up right now?
<thomax> does anyone have an idea on this one? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=14075.0
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: cool, yeah you prob. have to install it
<compwiz18> thomax: do you have any external hard drives?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ah ok! well... i have the cpu-gage in my panel... if i open the list of running processes dpkg is at 0%!
<krzysztofgudowsk> I must go now, but thanks for help i will try to do it :) thx mojo!
<compwiz18> thomax: or usb keys or other removable storage stuff?
<mojo> krzysztofgudowsk: good luck to you
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok, i would say it is jammed up somehow
<mtholdenss> microphone not working
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: where did you obtain this deb?
<xixor> thomax: have you tried the alternate install cd for it?
<funpop> anyone got a working bluetooth-adapter and is able to control some things with a mobile ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: well... the the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic (2.6.17.7-11.1)... firstly i did a 'sudo apt-get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic" but ive also tried to download the .deb and dpkg it... same result!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: got the .deb-package from packages.ubuntu.com
<thomax> xixor: downloading now ;)
<mtholdenss> microphone not working :(
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok, wanted to make sure you didn't pick up a rouge deb from somewhere.  those are dangerous.
<xixor> thomax: I had problems with the live cd as well, would crash everytime I tried to use it.  I actually got it to crash at 3 or 4 different places by the time I was done
<tariq> hello
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: nevertheless it screwed up my system :P any ideas?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try sudo apt-get install -f
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: that is supposed to fix apt problems
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: or does anyone have any idea of where to go for apt-get related help?
<tariq> how can use the bitcomet  on ubuntu
<thomax> xixor: lol well I'm trying to get it to work since herd 3, but no luck
<tariq> ???
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: done that a zillion of times! ill give at another shot and pastebin the output!
<DinkyDogg> can someone help me install nvidia drivers on my laptop?
<pista> tariq, wine?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok
<mojo> mtholdenss: could be a bazillion things.. sure it's not muted?  rest of sound work?  mic volume up?
<Elrik> I need to find correct drivers for my Wireless network card,, I really want to get Ubuntu to work since I want to use it to learn to program, and I hate windows, but if I don't find any valid drivers and get my network card to work i don't know what to do. I use a 802.11 Wireless USB Adapter,, [Asus, by Canyon I think.] 
<mojo> nevermind then... :D
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: well... apt-get install -f told me to run dpkg --configure -a but running that will just lock again at "Configuring linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic (2.6.17.7-11.1) ...", ive done that a bunch of times too!
<amaan> mojo, i tried compiling, recompiling and it still didn't work...any other suggestions?
<mojo> Elrik: oohh... that could be a toughie... have not heard that there is great usb wireless adaptor support but it is worth looking into
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: so we need to figure out how to get that deb out of apt somehow
<stillunknown> Is it considered normal that restricted modules have to be apt-getted manually after a kernel update?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I don't suppose sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-restricted-... works?
<Elrik> mojo > Would I need to switch network card you think?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: hmm.... ive tried a purge bot not that exact syntax i believe....
* UbuntuN00B_HBG PURGES *aaaargh*
<mojo> Elrik: distinctly possible but you should research your present solution a little first... there are also ways to "cheat" using the ndiswrapper which basically lets you use a windows ndis driver in linux
<loppa> Hi there, I need some help to install drivers for my graphics card. Anybody?
<compwiz18> loppa: what card do you have?
<Elrik> Mojo > I tried using the ndiswrapper, i installed the .inf driver file with ndiswrapper but it only said "driver installed" not hardware present or anything like that.
<mifa> loppa: which card/
<mojo> Elrik: I am not sure though how that will work out with usb
<loppa> mifa: I have no idea, I'm on a laptop, and well, I got sick of windows just going down the drain every other weekend.
<mojo> Elrik: have you googled up anything on your card with linux in the search terms? (fair question)
<loppa> So i need to find that out as a first "quest"
<mojo> *er, adaptor
<Elrik> mojo > yeah, i did something similar, alot of crap came up.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: well... the purge just halted at "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..."
<compwiz18> loppa: run lspci please
<mojo> Elrik: what adaptor is it?
<mifa> loppa: you have now no video?
<Jowi> loppa, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: suprise!
<monzie> hi all
<compwiz18> hi
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: not really... :P
<monzie> i am using the radeon driver
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: cant i remove it manually somehow?
<monzie> composite works really great in kde
<kharloss> hi
<monzie> but my wallpapers have artificats in them
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: that is what im wondering
<kharloss> i have an error every time when i use apt-get remove
<kharloss> Removing munin ...
<kharloss> Setting up sasl2-bin (2.1.19.dfsg1-0.2ubuntu3) ...
<monzie> could someone please explain the workaround for it?
<mojo> amaan: hmm... it has been a while since i had to manually do alsa configs...
<kharloss> Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: (failed).
<kharloss> invoke-rc.d: initscript saslauthd, action "start" failed.
<kharloss> dpkg: error processing sasl2-bin (--configure):
<kharloss>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: the is /var/apt i think, although I'mnot sure what lives in there
<kharloss> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kharloss>  sasl2-bin
<kharloss> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kharloss> any solution ?
<Elrik> mojo > I don't know, all it says is 802.11g Wireless USB Adapter (C) Canyon on the cd and on the actual wireless adapter it says Asus 802.11g 54Mbps, USB 2.0 Model WL-160G
<amaan> mojo, you can do it manually?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74681
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: (this is potentially dangerous, although I think your situation warrants it)
<loppa> mifa: okay, have donw that now, a bunch of information came up, dont quite know which one to pick.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ill take a look in that dir and see what lurks!
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sudo mv /var/cache/apt /var/cache/apt2
<Jowi> loppa, "lspci | grep -i vga" to see the card
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: will move the apt directory somehwere else
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ah ok..
<mojo> amaan: well, yeah... that is what you were doing with compiling the driver, the module for alsa, configuring alsa to use it, etc.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: so apt-get will need to build a new database?
<mojo> amaan: the driver you compiled, it is loading right?  lsmod shows it?
<amaan> let me check
<mojo> Elrik: ummm lets see what can be found out about it... hey, under windows when you look into the driver details can you learn anything more there?
<mojo> Elrik: usually it comes down to the chipset and support for that
<amaan> mojo, what should i look for after i enter the command?
<mojo> Elrik: but over usb...
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: I don't know for sure, as I've never done this - but I think if you mv the /var/cache/apt directory to /var/cache/apt2, then mkdir /var/cache/apt, then cd /var/cache/apt, then touch lock then mkdir archives might remove everything
<mojo> amaan: what was the name of the module you compiled?
<amaan> mojo, how do i find that out?
<loppa> jowi: it says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<loppa> So now what?
<Jowi> loppa, so you should use the "via" driver. it should be the one you're already using.
<loppa> Oh really.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok... som im in the apt-directory now... next step is....? i didnt follow!
<Jowi> loppa, to verify "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver"
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: no problem, was a bit confusing
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: make sure you have all apt stuff closed
<mifa> loppa: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via
<mifa> loppa: with that command you insall the driver
<mifa> nut it is already installed i assume
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: no apt-get or dpkg processes are running!
<Elrik> Hmm, I think I'll try the other network card I use on the other computer mojo, thanks for the help though
<mojo> Elrik: good luck to you
<loppa> loppa@loppelap:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i drive
<loppa>         Driver          "kbd"
<loppa>         Driver          "mouse"
<loppa>         Driver          "synaptics"
<loppa>   Driver        "wacom"
<loppa>   Driver        "wacom"
<loppa>   Driver        "wacom"
<loppa>         Driver          "vesa"
<mojo> amaan: what more specifically was that model again?  the module probl. has snd-something in its name, btw
<loppa> mifa: havent installed it by myself, I just smacked Ubuntu in from the cd yesterday.
<mifa> loppa: you use vesa as driver
<loppa> And well, it lags when i scrolled, so i just assumed it wasnt the correct driver.
<mojo> amaan: try lsmod |grep -i snd  and see what it lists
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: good.  (use sudo in fornt of all of these commands)
<compwiz18> mv lock lock-old
<compwiz18> mv pkgcache.bin pkgcache.bin-old
<compwiz18> mv srcpkgcache.bin srcpkgcache.bin-old
<compwiz18> mv archives archives-old
<compwiz18> mkdir archives
<compwiz18> touch lock
<amaan> snd_hda_intel          21268  1
<amaan> snd_hda_codec         187136  1 snd_hda_intel
<amaan> snd_pcm_oss            47360  0
<amaan> snd_mixer_oss          19712  1 snd_pcm_oss
<amaan> snd_pcm                84612  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<amaan> snd_timer              24964  1 snd_pcm
<mifa> loppa: backup your xorg.conf and change vesa into via
<amaan> snd                    60164  8 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Jowi> loppa, so you're using "vesa" (a generic driver), install the driver as mifa said
<amaan> soundcore              11232  1 snd
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: allright!
<amaan> snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: good luck
<mifa> jowi: i think the driver is already installed by default
<mifa> Loppa: but install to be sure..
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ill do this, while in the new apt catalogue (just making sure)
<mojo> amaan: snd_hda_intel i think is the one
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok
<Jowi> mifa, I think so as well. I have a via chipset on one of the computers and it was set up automatically (even in xorg.conf)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok... keep your fingers crossed and saty tuned! ;)
<amaan> mojo, ok what does that mean?
<loppa> Okay dudes and dudarinos, I'll try something like that, but another prosess is using my.. erhm.. install thing.. so i cant right now, I think. Upgrading some stuff.
<iulian_> Hi! I want to install Linux on my notebook. I already have Ubuntu on server. How to install ubuntu with kde to have a more clean instalation? To install ubuntu server and then kde, or directly kubuntu?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ahh... i think there a problem!
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: shoot
<mojo> amaan: there is an informative thread here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=506308
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: the mv apt apt2 was supposed to give me a backup?
<britt_> hey how do i get PHP to work with apache2? I already installed libapache2-mod-php5
<Jowi> loppa, if you notice that it is already installed then simply run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "vesa" to "via" and restart Xorg
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: supposedly
<Jowi> loppa, (after your upgrades are done of course)
<loppa> Jowi, that didnt tell me much. I'm new to this.
<mojo> amaan: i am lookin stuff up, reading, hang on
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: because the first new command 'sudo mv lock lock-old' returns a error since there is no lock file/catalog in the "new" apt catalog!
<Jowi> loppa, let me know when you're ready to continue and I'll guide you.
<compwiz18> ah
<mojo> amaan: i remember back several versions ago ubuntu didn't detect both my sound cards (mobo and audigy) and i had to struggle with this, but it's been a while...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: should i do a cp apt2 apt?
<mifa> :loppa first -> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sorry, then do [ touch lock ]  [ mkdir archives ]  in the new apt
<loppa> So there is a file (xorg.conf) which the information about what driver my card is using, and I should change that?
<amaan> mojo, that's okay take your time
<amaan> thanks mojo
<mojo> amaan: no problemno
<mifa> loppa: then cp /etc/X11.xorg.conf ~/corg.conf.backup
<mifa> :loppa yes
<loppa> mifa: yes, but first the updates have to get done.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: could youe please help me out with the syntax? what command to execute with which arguments?
<mifa> :loppa yes
<loppa> Theyre installing right now, so should be in a minute.
<britt_> hey how do i get PHP to work with apache2? I already installed libapache2-mod-php5
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sure, can you run ls and pwd for me first: type (minus the [ and the ] ) [ pwd ]  and [ ls ] 
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: and give me the results
<loppa> Is there any way for me to play a windows game in linux?
<britt_> hey how do i get PHP to work with apache2? I already installed libapache2-mod-php5
<maximillan> cedega
<n4cht> loppa: wine or cedega.
<loppa> While were waiting, I might as well ask.
<mifa> loppa: ok, after that -> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "vesa" to "via" and restart Xorg
<mifa> loppa: like jowi said
<loppa> n4cht: and what is that?
<n4cht> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<loppa> n4cht: sweet, i'd have to check that out later. thnx. : )
<mifa> loppa: restarting Xorg is just pressing ctrl alt del
<mifa> loppa: save your work before pressing that
<loppa> Still installing.
<loppa> DOwnloaded like 222MB with stuff.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: just running 'ls' returns nothing (since the new apt is empty)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: running 'pwd' returns "/car/cache/apt"
<whileimhere> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zealot> hi
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: great. now run [ sudo mkdir archives ]  and [ sudo touch lock ] 
<Hattori> i have to set pureftpd user to be able to delete files created by tomcat, that is run as root, how can i do that?
<loppa> mifa: saving my work?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok! nothing returned from those command (which is good :))
<loppa> You mean like, get ready for a crash/meltdown?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: yep, now run [ sudo apt-get update ] 
<mifa> loppa: like when your have a text editor open, save your document
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: and the fun begins :P :P
<loppa> Ah, I am writing down a bunch of commands as we speak, to remember them later.
<SinesurfR> hi, I was wondering if anyone can direct me to a site where I can ask about finding ways to tweak a program from Australia that is designed to calculate taxes and print out the calculations on the appropriate tax form so I can use it to do the same for taxes in the US
<loppa> SHould save that then.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: okeydokey! (says a short prayer)
<maximillan> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<amaan> mojo, the guy in the forum ended up using suse 10.1 to get his sound to work?
<mojo> amaan: yeah, i found that forum to be a dead end too...
<amaan> oh lol ok
<mifa> loppa: good!, if no screen pop up after restarting X you have to copy back your xorg
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: it misses the directory apt/archives/partial
<mojo> amaan: i was doing some other checking.. i am downloading the tarball from realtek to see what is in their driver packages
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: just mkdir it?
<compwiz18> ok
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG yes
<amaan> mojo, ok cool
<loppa> mifa: wow, now how do I what?
<mifa> loppa: and then restart x again
<loppa> first i need to backup it.
<SinesurfR> I was wondering if anyone can direct me to a site where I can ask about finding ways to tweak a program from Australia that is designed to calculate taxes and print out the calculations on the appropriate tax form so I can use it to do the same for taxes in the US
<mojo> aman, i chose "others" under unix/linux off this site:  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok... just did a mkdir partial in the archives dir, rerunning sudo apt-get update
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: good luck
<mifa> loppa: yes, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<Hattori> i have to set pureftpd user to be able to delete files created by tomcat, that is run as root, how can i do that?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok... it spit out a lot and then stopped and wants me to run dpkg --configure -a so i guess ill just do that...
<loppa> "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf " what does that do?
<loppa> open it?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: go ahead
<mifa> loppa: cp = copy
<amaan> mojo, so did i - the 4.05j version
<mifa> loppa:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "vesa" to "via"
<amaan> or f
<loppa> I see.
<loppa> Me try now like you say. x|
<mojo> amaan: yeah, looks like this was a valentines day release.  maybe you'll get some love (lol)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: allright... did the dkpg configure and reexecuted the apt-get update and it went smoothely... im thinking of starting synaptic too see if it detects any half-baked packages in my system...
<mifa> loppa: to restore  your backup, switch the places
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: if you dont have any better alternatives?
<amaan> mojo, lol
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sounds good
<compwiz18> just _don't_ install that package again :P
<mifa> loppa: so cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mifa> loppa: the fisrt must be your xorg.conf.backup offcourse
<loppa> Mifa: uhm, I dont get it, let me try it first now.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: well... you really think the problem is the package? linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic seems to be pretty commonly installed when installing the ati-drivers from the unofficial ati-wiki...
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: good point
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  That didnt work
<lesshaste> I have just installed xubuntu and couldn't find a normal xchat package, only xchat-gnome.  why is this?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: perhaps try installing something different?
<untitled1> how can i install audacious in ubuntu??
<Hattori> i have to set pureftpd user to be able to delete files created by tomcat, that is run as root, how can i do that?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: hmm.... synaptic find the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic package marked for removal... just like it did before...
<yurimxpxman> flannel:  after gnome desktop finished intalling I restarted the computer and it said there was a fatal error
<yurimxpxman> no screen found or something like that
<compwiz18> ok
<mojo> amaan: just curious but if you went thru the manual compiling and installing before, did you check alsa config to be sure all the audio was unmuted? cuz lsmod says you're loading a driver
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: im thinking of doing/trying a dpkg remove of it...
<untitled1> and how to install fluxbox? ubuntu just won't do that...
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try that
<loppa> mifa: didnt work that thing with the: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mifa> loppa: why not?
<loppa> cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<amaan> mojo, i set everything to 100% volume
<lesshaste> I have just installed xubuntu and couldn't find a normal xchat package, only xchat-gnome.  why is this?
<tony22> Quick question: any software way to find out my motherboard model?
<mifa> loppa: ok, i explain there are 4 pieces of text in that code
<loppa> okay, give it to me.
<jpjacobs> tony, ytry lshw
<mifa> loppa: first is sudo: super user do next is copy
<mifa> loppa: the from where to where
<mifa> : so you missed the destination
<untitled1> is there a flubox package for ubuntu?? and what about audacious?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: 'sudo dpkg --remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic' hangs at "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..." again...
<jpjacobs> tony22, and otherwise a screwdriver, and look on the board. it should be printed on it somewhere ;)
<loppa> I missed it?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: fudge
<hastesaver> lesshaste, have you enabled universe?
<Downward> Is it possible to hide the Desktop folder in my /home directory?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: indeed
<mifa> loppa: put /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup afeter your command
<hastesaver> !info xchat | lesshaste
<mojo> amaan: and un-muted ;)
<ubotu> lesshaste: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: time for google
<lesshaste> hastesaver: ah.. I don't know about that. Does that involve editing sources.list?
<tony22> jpjacobs, thanx!
<mojo> amaan: lets see i'm reading the driver details a bit and then we'll explore your config
<mifa> loppa: like sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<loppa> SO then, super user do copy and then from were, that would be /etc/x11/xorg.conf and then choose destination?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: i guess the apt directory didnt contain all installed packages information and databases(?)
<amaan> mojo, yea theyre un-muted
<loppa> ah, of course, right on.
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: apparently not...
<hastesaver> lesshaste, yes, but you can also do it from the GUI if you want. wait...
<hastesaver> !universe | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<amaan> sounds good mojo
<loppa> mifa: okay, done!
<mifa> loppa: to restore the backup you switch destinations
<lesshaste> hastesaver: thanks
<mifa> loppa: nice
<lesshaste> hastesaver: by the way.. dig the name :)
<loppa> mifa: ah, I see.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: will you continue to help? im at the end of my rope here! dont want to reinstall the complete system because of this!
<mifa> loppa: remember that!
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: yes I will, but I'm out of ideas
* compwiz18 reads ubuntu forums on the subject
* UbuntuN00B_HBG too...
<mifa> loppa: now open an text editor with the good file preloaded
<mojo> amaan: okay lspci shows the snd_hda_intel which should be the right module... lets see what you have in /proc/asound configs
<mifa> loppa: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<loppa> mifa: okay, now you got me again.
<loppa> Aha, right on.
<untitled> hi, how can i install fluxbox in ubuntu?
<tony22> does CK804 Serial ATA Controller mean i can use sata II hd?
<mifa> loppa: find the    ' driver "vesa" '
<jpjacobs> untitled, tried sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<untitled> yes
<loppa> mifa, done that now, so now i need to edit vesa to via?
<jpjacobs> well, then it should be installed
<mifa> Yes!
<amaan> mojo, how do i tell you what i have there?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: well...my attempt to see what would happen if I did sudo apt-get remove dpkg failed miserably
<untitled> jpjacobs: it tells some crap about dependencies
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: don't do that :)
<Downward> You have to edit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<jpjacobs> untitled, try apt-get update, or review your sources.list
<mojo> amaan: cat /proc/asound/modules
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: you have edgy?
<loppa> mifa: in this part?
<loppa> Section "Device"
<loppa> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<loppa> 	Driver		"vesa"
<loppa> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<mifa> loppa: yes
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: whoa.... well.... im grateful that you try out the instruments of doom on your system before i do! ;)
<loppa> on it.
<Downward> Untitled: Just delete what is there (might want to back it up), then just type fluxbox
<untitled> jpjacobs: by the way, can u show me a good sources.list with extra repositories?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: edgy, yes!
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367682&highlight=dpkg+hang
<loppa> mifa: done and done, now save it, and then restart it?
<mifa> loppa: wright down on how to restore the backup
<mifa> on paper
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: same problem, although they haven't reached a solution yet either
<amaan> mojo, this is all that came up: 0 snd_hda_intel
<mojo> amaan: the /proc directory is actually lots of config info presented as a file system
<xenoborg> untitles: what version ubuntu version 're you havin' yourself?
<untitled> xenoborg: 6.10 kubuntu
<mifa> loppa: you can than just press ctrl alt del, but wait for now
<loppa> that would be the cp "file" "destination" we just did, but the other way?
<mojo> amaan: okay so it sees that module installed for sound... cat /proc/asound/devices
<xenoborg> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<mifa> loppa: if no visuals pops up, you have to go to a terminal
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: yeah! exactly the same thing! im gonna watch that one closely!
<Downward> Is there a way to hide the Desktop directory?  It is an eye sore.
<amaan>   2:        : timer
<amaan>   3: [ 0- 1] : digital audio playback
<amaan>   4: [ 0- 0] : digital audio playback
<amaan>   5: [ 0- 0] : digital audio capture
<amaan>   6: [ 0]    : control
<mojo> amaan: the "0" in front of the module name means alsa sees it as card 0.  I have two audio devices so my audigy shows up as a second entry, 1
<mifa> loppa: ctrl alt f1, login and restore backup,
<mojo> amaan: that all looks promising
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: perhaps post a message there, so it will get bumped :)
<mojo> amaan: you are not getting errors with stuff, just no sound, right?
<mifa> loppa: then sudo killall gdm and then sudo gdm will give you your desktop back
<amaan> lol so then why isn't it working
<amaan> yes
<xenoborg> untitled: by the way, if apt-get tells you something 'bout dependencies, y'might wanna try yourself synaptics instead!
<mifa> loppa: you get it?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: just doing that right now! ;)
<nikolassoo> jest kto z polski bo potrzebuje pomocy z konfiguraj modemu
<lesshaste> I need to install the madwifi driver. I found it in synaptic and installed it but presumably there is something else I need to do to get wireless working. any tips?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: /var/cache/apt/archives is the package cache, configuration files are store elsewhere (/var/lib/dpkg/info, but you should definitly not touch stuff here).
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: from ubuntu forums
<mifa> loppa: and yes to your previous question
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: now to go mess with /var/lib/dpkg/info on my system ;) to see what lives there
<amaan> mojo, my device under the sound control shows up as 'Realtek AL 660'
<mojo> amaan: haha i was just going to ask you about that
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: i was just wondering if dpkg and apt-get had different directories...
<mojo> amaan: but that might be right (?!?)
<amaan> lol this is so weird
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: i will stay glued to my screen! :)
<mojo> amaan: is there a combo box where you can pick different ones?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: that is one of my complaints about linux, it spews stuff all over the drive, making it easier and harder to find at the same time
<piotrek> jak moge zainstalowac jakis program :D
<piotrek> na ubunciaku
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: easier in that everything is in the same place
<amaan> no there is only the one
<mojo> amaan: (drop-down list)
<mojo> amaan: okay...  hmm...
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: harder in that I lack the knowledge to figure out where to look for it
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: anyways, i found something useful
<lesshaste> how do I get wireless working about installing the madwifi stuff in synaptic?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: 8-)
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: if you open /var/lib/apt/extended_states, you get a list of all installed stuff and their states
<mojo> amaan: when you run alsamixer -c 0 at the command line does it have the right name for your audio ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: not the smiley i was going for... but anyway... you haev my attention!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ok
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: perhaps we could play a little trick on apt?
* snille is making espresso...
<mifa> loppa: still in and working?
<amaan> mojo, i got an error: alsamixer -c 0
<amaan> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such device
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: i agree with that... windows keeps everything neatly organized! opening that directory!
<mojo> amaan: ooh.
<mojo> amaan: errors are good, they are leads
<thomax>  does anyone knows where I can see what driver is used for my dvd drive
<xenoborg> lspci and modprobe -l
<amaan> mojo, well then im glad :P
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: should i 'sudo gedit extended_states' ?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: thats what I did. right now I am modifying packages that have no value to me to find out what happens when i change that auto-installed: line
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok... im browsing the extended_states while youre at it!
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok
<rixi> hello
<yurimxpxman> you there flannel?
<rixi> i've a little problem
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: well... theres a couple of lines that says:
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Package: linux-restricted-modules-common
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Auto-Installed: 1
<yurimxpxman> I have a huge problem
<mixandgo> any idea why I get 90% cpu usage when I resize a window ?
<OrTigaS> Ubuntu
<xenoborg> amaan: what does lspci say?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: i'm not sure what that means, but everything in that file appears to be auto-installed: 1
<yurimxpxman> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"   What do I do?
<yurimxpxman> I am lost
<amaan> xenoborg, a lot
<rixi> I've installed LiveTeX and uninstalled teTeX, but then I need to install lilypond, which don't work with LiveTeX distibution. So I tried to reinstall teTeX but I can't, it hapenned an erro. SOmeone could help me?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: so i'm wondering where apt stores all its info
<mojo> amaan: you said that lspci showed the driver...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: yes... i have no idea of whats next...
<amaan> xenoborg, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Downward> Is it possible to hide the Desktop directory?
<OrTigaS> hi! i unmount my Fat32 HD which is can read/write thru ubuntu, now i format it to ntfs. this is my Question how do i mount it again to be read/write?
<amaan> mojo, it shows the high def audio by intel driver
<yurimxpxman> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"   What do I do?
<OrTigaS> is it a long config again?
<yurimxpxman> can someone at least point me in some direction?
<is_null> yurimxpxman: check /var/log/Xorg* ?
<BustenOut> ok i just installed linux and windows but right after i installed linux... i get a missing or corrupt file when trying to boot windows
<yurimxpxman> I did.  looked like it was fine
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try looking at /var/log/dpkg.log
<yurimxpxman> is_null:  it said generic though
<yurimxpxman> let me restart
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: see if it gives you any useful info
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok!
<BustenOut> anyone know how to fix?
<BustenOut> EMERGANCY
<is_null> BustenOut: do you mean that it's a windows problem ?
<ikonia> BustenOut: whats the missing or corrupt file
<ikonia> is it booting windows - or initialising grub
<BustenOut> no windows was fine until linux installed there boot loader
<mojo> amaan: right... things that make you go hmmm... let me read some more on the manual steps with the realtek tarball and see if there is a step that might have been missed
<yurimxpxman> is_null:  I have to do everything in recovery mode because it is screwed up
<tehxed> Hey, I got an issue relating to beryl/ati and Ubuntu
<BustenOut> ikonia:boot
<rixi> I can't reinstall teTeX, someone could help me?
<ikonia> BustenOut: is it windows or grub thats complaining of a missing file
<xenoborg> amaan: you should try yourself "sudo alsaconf" if y' ain't having already
<is_null> rixi: install from sources ?
<BustenOut> windows
<amaan> mojo,ok
<ikonia> BustenOut: will - its a windows issue as linux does not and cannot touch your windows data
<OrTiga1> i'm disconnected
<compwiz18> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<rixi> is_null: yes
<compwiz18> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: well... basically it says that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic is half-installed and/or half-configured
<BustenOut> but it hast to do with the boot loader that linux set out
<compwiz18> ok
<piotrek> how i can install program's in ubuntu?
<ikonia> BustenOut: can't be - the boot loader doesn't touch windows
<is_null> rixi: what do you mean yes please ? do you need help installing tetex from sources ?
<OrTiga1> anyone gotr my question?
<mojo> amaan: xenoborg has a good suggestion..
<ikonia> piotrek: use synaptic
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: alse take a look at http://pastebin.se//9193
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: that a dpkg --status for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<mifa> yurimxpxman: restore your backup
<yurimxpxman> eh
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: pastebin is empty
<yurimxpxman> there is no backup that I am aware of
<yurimxpxman> I just have server on here
<piotrek> how i can logout to root acc?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: oh... ill repaste it then!
<yurimxpxman> I wanted a gui
<mifa> yurimxpxman: you haven't made one then...
<ikonia> piotrek: you don 't - use sudo
<ikonia> piotrek: I suggest you read the ubuntu basic docs
<mifa> yurimxpxman: what have you done before it broke?
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  I just tried to install gnome
<Downward> Is it possible to hide or move the Desktop directory?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: http://pastebin.se/9195
<poolkey172> Hello anyone know how to read a windows fake raid from linux ? dmraid sees my linux RAID but not my windows RAID
<mifa> yurimxpxman: how?
<piotrek> sudo su yes?
<amaan> mojo, i ran it but theres nothing
<mifa> yurimxpxman: and what do you have?
<ikonia> poolkey172: not really
<yurimxpxman> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> piotrek: no - use sudo instead of becoming root
<yurimxpxman> appeared to work but it didnt
<amaan> mojo, it takes me to the blue screen
<poolkey172> ikonia: is it possible ?
<ikonia> piotrek: read the basic ubuntu docs
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  I have server
<ikonia> poolkey172: yes, but its RUBBISH
<mifa> yurimxpxman: you had an server?
<mojo> amaan: i don't even seem to have alsaconf on my system ?!?
<mifa> yurimxpxman: ok
<omeil_> is there any virtual drive software avilable i wanna mount some cd images
<amaan> mojo, lol
<mifa> yurimxpxman: what is your graphics card driver?
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok
<yurimxpxman> idk
<ikonia> omeil_: just mount them
<mifa> yurimxpxman: and is that being loade in Xorg.conf
<tehxed> Hey, I got an issue relating to beryl/ati and Ubuntu... would it be okay to ask for help in here?
<yurimxpxman> the server computer is an old getway for now
<ikonia> tehxed: better in #ubuntu-effects
<yurimxpxman> gateway*** lol
<tehxed> ikonia: No one's there =(
<ikonia> tehxed: then wait
<tehxed> ikonia: Sorry =(
<ikonia> tehxed: or search the forum
<yurimxpxman> I dont have the original drivers either
<yurimxpxman> it is onboard
<yurimxpxman> video
<mifa> yurimxpxman: that doesnt matter
<mojo> amaan: doing some more checking
<mifa> yurimxpxman: lspci | grep -i vga
<mifa> that will give you your driver
<tehxed> ikonia: Do you know much about the ATI Radeon Xpress 200M?
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  I will give it a try then
<ikonia> tehxed: not really
<amaan> ok mojo
<mifa> yurimxpxman: install that driver and change your xorg.conf acccordingly
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: so I'm running out of ideas
<loppa> mifa> you around still.
<tehxed> ikonia: I have tried the forums..and tutorials. I must be doing something horribly wrong I think. I have formatted and re-installed.. fresh install
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  thanks for the help.  I will see if I can get it working now
<tehxed> ikonia:  So I guess I just wait now
<ikonia> tehxed: have you got ati working without beryl
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: well... i guess ill just have to watch that thread you sent me! or reinstall the computer :(
<mifa> loppa: yes :)
<loppa> mifa i fucked up.
<mifa> loppa: why?
<ikonia> loppa: language !
<ikonia> loppa: I don't need to see that
<tehxed> ikonia:  Yeah, using Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft right now
<tehxed> No issues
<loppa> so now i\m running from the cd with erhm.. well, things not working.
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: one more idea here
<ikonia> tehxed: hang out in #ubuntu-effects
<tehxed> ikonia: Wouldn't happen to know the command for me to check what version of ati drivers it has, do you?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: ok!
<compwiz18> anyone good at fixing dpkg/apt problems here?
<tehxed> ikonia: doing so
<sha1sum> does the state of the livecd have any effect on ubiquity's parameters?  in other words, do packages added and removed when booted using the livecd have any effect on the install to hd?
<mifa> loppa: what happend?
<Gandalf> giorno a tutti!
<loppa> mifa I changed vesa to via and rebooted.
<sha1sum> compwiz18, what's the prob?
<loppa> at that point, things went to.. well.
<mifa> loppa: rebooted was not needed
<compwiz18> sha1sum: talk to  UbuntuN00B_HBG - I ran out of ideas, they still need help
<compwiz18> sha1sum: thank you
<sha1sum> UbuntuN00B_HBG, ??? so what's up
<sha1sum> compwiz18, umkay
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> compwiz18: thanks for your effort!!!!
<sha1sum> =] 
<MAMSBIGBITCH> Hey everyone i was walking home today when i realized i was fat ugly and still a virgin at 40 ill pay u 200 dollars for fuck with me
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: no problem, good luck with it
<sha1sum> MAMSBIGBITCH, have you ever been on Springer?
<sha1sum> :D
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: well... apt-get hangs when trying to install / configure / remove a package!
<loppa> mifa aha, but i had to reboot because of upgrades.
<MAMSBIGBITCH> haft a dozen times he wont go for me
<compwiz18> UbuntuN00B_HBG: i'm going to continue to watch your progress
<sha1sum> UbuntuN00B_HBG, does it display any output?
<yurimxpxman> hmm
<mifa> loppa: ok no problem. Have you restored the backup?
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  how do I install this driver?  lol
<yurimxpxman> Intel 82845G/GL[brookdale-G] /GE
<MAMSBIGBITCH> ill make you very rich as long as i dont kill u
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: nope... doesnt return any errors, but just freezes when reaching "Configuring linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..."
<loppa> mifa, well you see, the thing is, the backup was nowere to be found.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: then i need to ctrl-c to stop it and then kill the process
<loppa> mifa so> not i havent.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: freezes at "Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic ..." when trying to get rid of it!
<Ganjalf> hi alllZ
<MAMSBIGBITCH> if u like waves come on over i make them just from reaching over to the chicken ...YUM KFC
<Ganjalf> I need help :
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: purge of force doesnt help!
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, what kind of driver?  video is i810
<Ganjalf> anyone can help me?
<MAMSBIGBITCH> Ganjalf: need help???
<Ganjalf> yep
<amaan> mojo, maybe i have to do a reboot?
<shary> polska
<Ganjalf> i've a problem with the kernel compil
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  for my video card
<MAMSBIGBITCH> come to my place and we can play pin the tail on the donkey
<mojo> reboot? what have you changed>
<mifa> yurimxpxman: i think the vesa for now will do: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<yurimxpxman> k
<yurimxpxman> I will give it a try
<compwiz18> can anyone tell me how to view samba shares in nautilus?
<Moniker42> i just rm'ed the wrong bunch of files there... can i undo it?
<mifa> loppa: nowhere to be found?
<loppa> well, said it didnt find it.
<MAMSBIGBITCH> Ganjalf: come to my place and we can play pin the tail on the donkey
<loppa> that the file didnt excist.
<amaan> mojo, nothing i don't really know i'm just shooting ideas :P
<yurimxpxman> didnt work
<Ganjalf> MAMSBIGBITCH: ?
<mifa> loppa:  aiai to bad, but not a big problem
<mifa> yurimxpxman: why not?
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  I have no idea
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  says that it was already the newest version
<MAMSBIGBITCH> i always chears me up when i see a guy take something reall hard
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  it is already installed and not working
<loppa> mifa sort of good, now i just need to undo what ive done.
<mifa> loppa: do you now where the original xorg.conf is on your hardrives?
<candyban__> Can anyone help me setup my system? ... I want to use dmraid + lvm to install my system. I have prepared everything already ... but how can I install ubuntu on it now? (I've used regular dapper to prepare everything and I have feisty alternate
<omeil_> so is there any free cd emulation software for linux?
<shary> join #sna.gather
<mifa> loppa: then just open it again and change via to vesa again
<compwiz18> omeil_: use mount
<loppa> mifa> no, not at all.
<mjr> omeil, cdemu.sf.net
<mifa> yurimxpxman: nice
<compwiz18> omeil_: sudo mount -o loop /name/of/iso /path/to/mount
<mjr> omeil, for simple ISO mounting, sudo mount -o loop... yeah
<mifa> yurimxpxman: and what is in etc/X11/xorg.conf as driver?
<loppa> mifa need to accsess my harddrive then_
<yurimxpxman> 1 sec
<loppa> im on a cd now.
<candyban__> omeil_: you can try losetup
<mjr> but that cdemu can do a bit more stuff yet
<MAMSBIGBITCH> "Can anyone help me setup my system? ." YEPPERS ill plug in with me 12 inchh penis whell your at it please reach and reboot me for romance!
<mifa> loppa: yes
<shary> kto tu mi po polsku
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, I have that exact graphics chip on my board
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, it doesn't work with the 800x600 I don't believe
<Elrik> Ok, I finally managed to get the drivers and all working, now it says wind502u  driver installed, hardware present
<sha1sum> but it also required some other stuff
<Elrik> what should i do now?
<omeil_> im just new :)
<sha1sum> lemme check and see
<ikonia> omeil_: just mount the cd's
<loppa> mifa how do it do that_
* mojo is wondering if asoundconf replaced alsaconf
<mifa> loppa: they are not vissible on your desktop, or in places -> computer?
<Elrik> to connect to the internet
<Ganjalf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7342/ someone can help me?
<loppa> god damnit, this keyboard is another setting.
<sha1sum> UbuntuN00B_HBG, have you tried an apt-get remove of the kernel you were trying to install the package for?
<mifa> loppa: how many hardisks partitions do you have?
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  it is using vesa
<loppa> mifa no they are not.
<MAMSBIGBITCH> sha1sum: I DONT WORKING IN 800x600 im at leased 1200X1800 min would u like to roll over cowboy!!!!
<mifa> yurimxpxman: then you have another problem i guess..
<mifa> yurimxpxman: what is the exact error?
<loppa> I dont know how many, just installed on the whole drive.
<Elrik> I used ndiswrapper to install my wireless network card drivers, and it says driver installed, hardware present, so it
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: dont think so? apt-get remove he kernel... sounds like you want me to uninstall the os-kernel????
<candyban__> Anyone familiar with dmraid + lvm?
<Elrik> it's working
<mifa> loppa: ok you have 1 hardrive?
<loppa> so probably, one for cache, one for boot and one for files_
<sha1sum> UbuntuN00B_HBG, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-197515.html <--- find 'restricted-modules' in page
<Ganjalf> people this is my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7342/ anyone can help me?
<ikonia> candyban__: yes
<sha1sum> UbuntuN00B_HBG, no you will revert to previous
<loppa> 1 drive is all, yes.
<omeil_> how do i do that?
<sha1sum> UbuntuN00B_HBG, kernels stay installed in case you want to use multiples
<candyban__> ikonia: Can you give me some pointers on how to install ubuntu on it?
<ikonia> omeil_: man the mount command
<yurimxpxman> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<mifa> loppa: if you typ mifa: in front of the message i can follow you better, please do that
<ikonia> candyban__: mdadm and lvm should already be installed
<candyban__> ikonia: not mdadm ... dmraid
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: grub give me an optional older kernel to boot acutally... is thats related in any way...
<omeil_> because i wanna use the image for Cedega
<loppa> mifa i dont know where to two dots are. different keyboard setting.
<ikonia> candyban__: oooh apologies. Missread. you just need to apt-get it
<sha1sum> UbuntuN00B_HBG, what kind of video card do you have?>
<loppa> mifa: wait, found it.
<mifa> loppa: doesnt matter mifa is enough :)
<ikonia> omeil_: I've told you what to do
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: ati x800xt
<mifa> loppa: now u are yellow :)
<BustenOut> so i heard your looken to get layed still a 90 old virgin ay GOD michelle jackson!!!! stop playijn with little boys
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<loppa> mifa: okay, now we\re on that.
<ikonia> BustenOut: please be quiet - thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: followed the installation procedure from the unofficial ati-wiki when this happened!
<omeil_> oh sorry lol the xchat isn't sending everything im saying lol /path/to/mount
<mifa> yurimxpxman: and the the output would be good
<candyban__> ikonia: The regular installer won't recognize the volumes I have created (manually)
<MAMSBIGBITCH> ill so u my ubuntu
<omeil_> i don't get the /path/to/mount part
<MAMSBIGBITCH> show*
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, okay I'm looking now.. ;) sorry..
<mifa> loppa typ "mount" in terminal
<loppa> mifa: but now for the part wereas i get my vie to vesa again.
<ikonia> candyban__: any error ?
<mifa> loppa: do you see any of your hardrives?
<Elrik> Can somebody please tell me how to connect to the internet with my wireless network card 802.11g Asus, i installed it with ndiswrapper, and it says driver installed, hardware present when i type sudo ndiswrapper -l, still don't know how to connect to the internet with that tho
<MAMSBIGBITCH> cover over and ill show u a longhorn linux... i calling 12 around...
<ikonia> !ndiswrapper >elrik
<compwiz18> Elrik: I suggest you pick up a wireless network manager somewhere
<davidwinter> is there a way I can disable the floppy drive during the install of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> MAMSBIGBITCH: do you have any ubuntu question/comment
<candyban__> ikonia: No ... it won't recognize the lvm volumes ... When I use the dmraid device directly I (recognized by the installer) do get errors when trying to format
<ikonia> davidwinter: why do you need to that
<loppa> mifa: no,  not really
<davidwinter> my laptop doesn't have a floppy drive, but it's trying to access it and the install hangs
<compwiz18> !network-manager > elrik
<mifa> loppa: to bad
<ikonia> davidwinter: the installed shouldn't try to access it
<ikonia> candyban__: don't use use dmraid - then lvm
<loppa> mifa: i\m screwed now, right_
<ikonia> you can't raid lvm volumes
<mifa> loppa: we will try. Have you sata or old pata disks?
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  the log file is no longer there
<MAMSBIGBITCH>  is there a way I can disable the floppy drive during the install of Ubuntu?::: floppy drive what is that all i know is i use it to place my condom and lube
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mifa> loppa no defitnley not
<loppa> mifa: its a laptop, so ide i guess.
<elkbuntu> ikonia, details please?
<davidwinter> ikonia: is fd0 the floppy drive?
<loppa> mifa: pata in other words.
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  it was there 2 minutes ago but is no saying that it is not there.  I used less Xorg.0.log and got nothing
<candyban__> ikonia: the problem is that I would like to keep dmraid because there is a windows partition (RAID 1) ...
<ikonia> elkbuntu: MAMSBIGBITCH is trolling, and using bad/offensive language, talking about condoms and lube
<yurimxpxman> oops
<yurimxpxman> I am stupid
<candyban__> ikonia: lvm I don't care about ...
<ikonia> davidwinter: yes, spot on
<MAMSBIGBITCH> GOD IM HORNY ikonia i drank that last week it had a bad after tast
<yurimxpxman> nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACBF64A5.ipt.aol.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> MAMSBIGBITCH: bye
<mifa> loppa: good.  we now are going to make directorys where we are going go place the harddisk
<ikonia> thanks
<compwiz18> thank you. he was being an idiot.
<ikonia> candyban__: not certain to be honest
<loppa> mifa: okay, guide me oh holy light.
<mifa> loppa: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<elkbuntu> ikonia, next time, do !ops | fingerpointing details
<elkbuntu> ikonia, makes it alot quicker
<candyban__> ikonia: I would prefer mdadm, but then I'm afraid the windows raid driver might kill the linux partition
<ikonia> elkbuntu: understood
<mifa> loppa: and also for 2 3 4 5 6 7
<omeil_> sudo mount -o look /media/sda5/Downloads/[PC] /[Games] /[CD-Images] /Halo- Combat Evolved/flt-halo.bin /mnt/cd1
<ikonia> candyban__: if your mdadm'ing a non hardware raid disk  you'll be fine
<omeil_> does that look right?
<mifa> yurimxpxman: without error message i cant say..
<ikonia> omeil_: NO
<yurimxpxman> that was the error message
<yurimxpxman> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<loppa> mifa: for harddrive 1 to 7_
<yurimxpxman> that is all that it was
<mojo> amaan: what was that error you were getting?
<ikonia> yurimxpxman: you need to a.) look at the error log b.) reconfigure X
<omeil_> don't have to yell -_-
<candyban__> ikonia: For windows it'll look like hardware raid ...
<ikonia> omeil_: typo - hit caps
<omeil_> lol thought so :D
<mifa> loppa: no for hardrive 1 = HD a and partitons up to 7
<ikonia> candyban__: don't install linux on any fake raid hardware
<omeil_> im just not familiar with terminal mounting :)
<ikonia> omeil_: man mount
<davidwinter> it gets up to "Detecting disks and other hardware" then hangs. Doing Alt + F4 I can see: end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<loppa> mifa: so: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda2,3,4,5,6,7
<mifa> yurimxpxman: now that is only a message something went wrong, not what went wrong
<davidwinter> and that just keeps looping, the same error
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: im reading through the http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-197515.html and the restricted modules part but im not sure what to look for?
<davidwinter> it's trying to access the floppy? :/ and I need to disable it for the install
<mifa> loppa: no for every number a new command
<yurimxpxman> hmm
<loppa> mifa: figured that, but on it now.
<mifa> loppa: ok
<candyban__> ikonia: It has 2x 320G disks ... it HAS to run windows (not for me) ... They are prepared to give Linux a try ... I've set 19 GB aside for Linux ... and I've installed the whole thing before manually (debootstrap ...)
<candyban__> until I hosed it with an upgrade
<mojo> amaan: /join #alsa
<yurimxpxman> mifa:  I just found out that the nvidia driver is what I need
<yurimxpxman> how do I install it
<loppa> mifa: done! now what_
<Hattori> how to change the group of an user?
<mifa> yurimxpxman: then install that one :)
<yurimxpxman> idk how
<ikonia> candyban__: don't do it
<ikonia> candyban__: just don't put linux on fakeraid
<mifa> loppa: no we put the parttions on the good places (it is called mounting)
<Subhuman> Hattori, goto system, admin, then "users and groups"
<ikonia> !nvidia >yurimxpxman
<candyban__> ikonia: why ?
<ikonia> candyban__: VERY poor support
<loppa> mifa: my god, well give it to me.
<Hattori> Subhuman: anything from shell?
<mifa> loppa: sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<omeil_> ikonia can u show me an example of a iso mount?
<Subhuman> Hattori, yeah "usermod -g <group> <username>"
<ikonia> omeil_: sorry not at the moment, can't be bothered man'ing - you have the man page
<Hattori> Subhuman: ok, it will switch or add?
<mojo> amaan: hmm.. nobody responding in #alsa channel...
<Subhuman> Hattori, well what do you want to do, add?
<space_ninja> hi
<Hattori> Subhuman: ya
<mifa> loppa: first thus sudo , then mount with option -t = type automatic and then where to where
<omeil_> thats one big page lo:D
<loppa> mifa: with all 7_
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, you're using an intel 82845
<mifa> loppa: just like copy
<ikonia> omeil_: not really
<mifa> loppa yes
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, why would you need an nvidia driver?>
<compwiz18> anyone know if i can view windows shares in nautilus?
<loppa> i cant find my questionmark. :(
<space_ninja> I don't know where to install my programs, is the main app add/remove?
<candyban__> ikonia: so ... what do you suggest? ... I don't put Linux on the disk at all? ... or I use mdadm and hope that the windows driver won't touch the md partitions?
<yurimxpxman> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/62042-display-problem.html
<mifa> loppa: change numbers offcourse
<Subhuman> Hattori, well its usermod  -a -G <group> <username>
<loppa> mifa: both places_
<Hattori> ok thx
<ikonia> candyban__: un-raid it, as using windows with mdadm = impossible and using linux on fake raid = poor
<mifa> loppa yes
<ikonia> yurimxpxman: are you using an nvidia card yes or no
<mifa> loppa: do you get errors?
<yurimxpxman> no
<ikonia> yurimxpxman: so why did you say you want to use nvidia ?
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, okay well it can't hurt to try
<loppa> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, but I don't think that's right
<loppa> mifa: yah, got it on number 2.
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, do you have a Dell?>
<yurimxpxman> no
<mojo> amaan: you still there?
<mifa> loppa: ok try also with 3 end up
<sha1sum> okay cuz they pack alot of theirs with that chipset
<mifa> loppa yu have maybe more
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  it is an old gateway
<sha1sum> gotcha
<davidwinter> is there anyway to disable the installer from detecting a floppy drive?
<ikonia> davidwinter: it shouldn't be using it
<davidwinter> ikonia: but the log says it is
<ikonia> davidwinter: at what point does it want it
<loppa> mifa: okay, 3,4,6,7 doesnt excist.
<candyban__> ikonia: The disks need to be mirrored ... so breaking the raid is not a real option ...
<yurimxpxman> I cant figure out how to install the nvidia driver
<ikonia> candyban__: then I wouldn't put linux on it
<yurimxpxman> I am in text mode
<ikonia> candyban__: I'd buy an additional disk
<ikonia> yurimxpxman: why are you installing nvidia when you don't have an nvidia card
<yurimxpxman> I cant follow the instructions that are on that page
<davidwinter> ikonia: it gets up to "Detecting disks and other hardware" then hangs. Doing Alt + F4 I can see: end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<mifa> loppa: ok, and now "mount"
<yurimxpxman> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/62042-display-problem.html
<ikonia> yurimxpxman: but you don't have nvidia
<loppa> mifa: number 1 worked, number to had to be specified as to what filesystem type, and 5 was swapspace
<mifa> loppa do you see them being mounted?
<ikonia> davidwinter: it should just pass on from that
<davidwinter> ikonia: it's repeated that error 6 times so far
<mifa> loppa: nice
<gdb> davidwinter: Is there a floppy in the drive?
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  what driver are you using?
<candyban__> ikonia: The additional problem is that the motherboard only has the RAID controller (intel ich7r) and a marvel sata controller (which is not recognized)
<davidwinter> gdb: there is no floppy drive
<mifa> now you can open them whit nautilus and see if /etc/X11 is on it
<loppa> mifa: does this mean mounted_ unionfs on / type unionfs (rw)
<loppa> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<loppa> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<loppa> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<loppa> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<loppa> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<ikonia> candyban__: the marvel should be
<loppa> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<gdb> davidwinter: Ah, I get it.  There is no physical hardware there.
<loppa> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<loppa> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<loppa> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ikonia> davidwinter: any usb cards
<loppa> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<ikonia> loppa: stop
<davidwinter> gdb: exactly
<loppa> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ext3 (rw)
<ikonia> stop
<mifa> loppa that one
<davidwinter> ikonia: the only USB thing I have is the mouse plugged in
<fab07> bonjour
<ikonia> davidwinter: how strange
<loppa> mifa: so what now_
<mifa> loppa you just did that!
<fab07> je suis tout nouveau sur linux
<ikonia> !fr >fab07
<loppa> mifa: i just did what_
<gdb> davidwinter: Do you have a floppy drive set up in BIOS?  Just a shot in the dark, perhaps there is one setup there so Linux is expecting to see one.
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, I am using the i810
<mifa> loppa: mounted your hardrive on /mnt/hda1
<yurimxpxman> how do I do that?
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, but check out this website... if I would have known about it then I probably would have used this: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<mifa> loppa that is what the last line said
<davidwinter> gdb: possibly. But I can't access the password, it has some damn admin password set that my aunt doesn't know
<loppa> mifa: okay, beats me. But whats noext_
<mifa> loppa :D
<mifa> loppa open xorg.conf :)
<loppa> how_
<candyban__> ikonia: yet it did not recognize anything I've attached to it ... (in lspci it says Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6141 (rev 01)
<ikonia> candyban__: thats - fine - it should see it as a scsi disk
<mifa> loppa: you must now that by now, but i will tell
<candyban__> ikonia: Yet nothing was registered in /proc/scsi/scsi
<loppa> mifa: i forget easily.
<ikonia> candyban__: check if you have /dev/sda or anything like that
<Downward> Is there a way to hide the Desktop directory?
<mifa> loppa: try to remember
<mifa> loppa: sudo gedit /mnt/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> Downward: why ?
<loppa> sudo gedit etc_x11>xorg.conf _
<mifa> loppa: do you get what the commad do?
<Downward> Because I don't like it.
<candyban__> ikonia: It was NOT recognized ... (trust me on this one) ...
<ikonia> Downward: what ??
<loppa> if i could just find my dots, spaces and slashes.
<davidwinter> ikonia: gdb: the error has passed, now, it's  skipped it... moving on...
<candyban__> ikonia: nothing in dmesg either
<ikonia> candyban__: then your out of luck (even though I'm happy using marvel)
<mifa> loppa: it is now on /mnt/hda1
<Downward> I don't put icons on the desktop.  It is an annoyance.
<sha1sum> okay well here's _MY_ question, hehe:  I've installed herd4 of feisty successfully... what I would like to know, though, is if changing packages installed while using the livecd has any effect on the packages installed using ubiquity
<sha1sum> ?
<Rprp>   Bam-Bam Bbking ChanServ ConnectServ Duiv Eggdrop GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp` Scusio Wesley
<ikonia> davidwinter: perfect
<ikonia> Downward: its used for more the icons
<Flannel> sha1sum: nope
<omeil_> umm isn't this right ? mount -o loop -t iso9660 /media/sda5/Downloads/[PC] /[Games] /[CD-Images] /game/something.iso /mnt/
<loppa> mifa: super user does edit with textfile on xorg.conf_
<Downward> Alright.  Well I want to hide it either way.
<sha1sum> Flannel, is there an equivalent of "priority=medium" in ubiquity?
<ikonia> sha1sum: you'll get better support in #ubuntu+1
<mifa> loppa yes !
<Flannel> sha1sum: ubiquity just copies the image to the disk
<loppa> damn im great.
<loppa> now lets try it then.
<ikonia> Downward: change the permissions on it so you can't go into it, it won't hide it though
<sha1sum> ikonia, damn I couldn't remember the chan hehe I used #ubuntu-devel
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> sha1sum: any ideas of how to fix my apt-get problem?
<mifa> loppa: and see where the xorg.conf file is everytime
<ikonia> loppa: trust me - you are not great
<Downward> I just don't like the file.  It's an eye sore.
<mifa> loppa: that important to!
<fab07> ouh francais comment on fait
<Downward> That is the problem.
<ikonia> Downward: delete it then
<Flannel> sha1sum: Installation is the same for both, this is a fine channel.
<Downward> It will just regenerate.
<sha1sum> Flannel, so I'm guessing that the minimal install is a little larger heh
<ikonia> !fr >fab07
<Downward> I believe.
<Flannel> sha1sum: eh? what?
<ikonia> Downward: because its needed
<fab07> oui
<sha1sum> Flannel, (than usual)
<sha1sum> in previous releases
<fab07> ubuntu.fr
<ikonia> !fr >fab07
<elwario91> hello
<Flannel> sha1sum: why would minimal be larger?
<loppa> mifa: well, done it and then opened it.
<loppa> and then changed via to vesa.
<loppa> now what_
<loppa> mifa:
<elwario91> Is it normal that when I do the uninstall command beofre installing the nvidia driver i have to download taht? linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic
<elwario91> ?
<ikonia> elwario91: yes
<elwario91> why?
<sha1sum> Flannel, nevermind I phrased the question wrong... I was basically thinking that there was a smaller minimal installation available.  Anyway, is feisty also going to support the debian-installer or not?
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  how in the world do I install this?
<ikonia> elwario91: because thats the nvidia altered kernel
<mifa> loppa: if that was your problem, you can reboot again and see what happens
<Flannel> !minimal | sha1sum
<omeil_> umm how do i become root?
<elwario91> In previous installs I didn't have to download that
<ubotu> sha1sum: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Downward> Hm.  Moving the file made it regenerate.  But deleting it may have worked.  If I crash next time I try to run Gnome, I will know why. :-P
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, okay try the i810 driver first
<Flannel> !sudo | omeil_
<ubotu> omeil_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> yurimxpxman: you've been sent a link
<omeil_> oh
<gdb> davidwinter: This is interesting is so much as there is no way to tell the floppy drive that you do not, in fact, have a floppy disk drive.
<mifa> loppa: if that is not the problem, remember the error
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<gdb> er the floppy driver
<mifa> and com back here
<Flannel> sha1sum: Of course.  Alternate CD has the debian installer (with packages), minimal CD is debian installer (without packages)
<ikonia> gdb: I was surprised too
<elwario91> that : sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-common
<Downward> Nope.  It reappeared. :P
<yurimxpxman> k
<ikonia> Downward: because its needed
<sha1sum> Flannel, nice :D thanks
<Downward> I know there is a way to do it though.
<gdb> davidwinter: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/floppy.txt <-- note the lack of any way to tell the driver you don't have the hardware.
<snille> Anyone: What is the best alternative to Total Commander in Ubuntu?
<space_ninja> which is the best irc client you think?
<Flannel> sha1sum: they'll both download updated packages from the interblags during install though.
<loppa> mifa: where do i see the error_
<Downward> You have to change something in Gnome's source, I just don't know what.
<ikonia> space_ninja: thats just your opinion
<gdb> ikonia: I'm wondering if I should sumbit a bug requesting a floppy=none option or something.
<riich00> hi all
<davidwinter> gdb: I think it's ok now, I managed to get passed that stage
<ikonia> Downward: gnome is pre-compiled - so you can't change the source
<Downward> I can have it just regenerate as a hidden folder.
<davidwinter> though now I can't get it to detect the hard-drive.
<sha1sum> Flannel, I just don't like the whole "pre-configured feel" of ubiquity for some reason, even tho I think it will be great for entry-level
<mifa> loppa: you will see, it is the last line often
<space_ninja> ikonia, well I can't find anything I like
<Downward> Someone said there is a way.
<Downward> Hm.
<loppa> ill try it then.
<ikonia> space_ninja: so - me telling you what I like won't help
<Downward> Alright.  Well, thanks anyways.
<space_ninja> ikonia, which one are you using?
<ikonia> space_ninja: doesn't matter
<mifa> loppa: i have to eat something now, so i will be gone for a while
<space_ninja> lol
<riich00> need help with network manager- can't install from add/remove programs
<sha1sum> Flannel, I'm a straight debian user if you take 'most time spent' into account
<mifa> loppa good luck and i will be here after some time
<davidwinter> because I can't change the boot order of the laptop, the hard-drive I can just pull out of the side... this means that it skips over and tries to boot to the CD-ROM (which is what I want)... but then, during the install (when I slide the hard-drive back in) it doesn't detect it and I can't format it. Is there a way to get the laptop to detect the hard-drive is back in and present?
<ikonia> riich00: how is adding/removing programs anything to do with network manager
<space_ninja> Maybe I already tried it
<sha1sum> Flannel, so I'm all about as many options as I can get hehe even if I leave them at default
<ikonia> !irc >space_ninja
<yurimxpxman> k
<gdb> davidwinter: Is the hard disk currently bootable?
<davidwinter> if I don't pull the hard-drive out, it boots straight into Windows ME and I can't get to the Ubuntu installer on the CD
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  what do I do now?
<Flannel> sha1sum: yeah, well, most people who want to just install prefer the alt CD anyway, not having to boot first, etc.  Alt/Minimal CD have a few install options (full desktop, CLI only), but I don't believe ubiquity is less optionful (except in LVM, etc), assuming you're doing a full desktop install
<davidwinter> gdb: yes, it boots to Windows ME
<ikonia> yurimxpxman: you've been sent a link
<Flannel> davidwinter: you need to change your boot priority in your BIOS
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, okay now use an editor (if you don't know what to use, use gedit) to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gdb> davidwinter: And is this an OS installation that you intend to keep?
<thingy> davidwinter, umm why cant you  change the boot order of the laptop? whats the make/model...is it a legacy free laptop? in which case have you tried holding down the "C" key during bios post to boot from the cdrom?
<davidwinter> Flannel: I can't - we don't know the BIOS password to change the order :(
<ikonia> davidwinter: then its game over
<Flannel> davidwinter: Yank the CMOS battery?
<davidwinter> gdb: I want to remove Windows ME and only have Ubuntu
<gdb> thingy: Because BIOS is password protected with a password neither he nor the owner of the laptop knows.
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I am in nano...  what am I editing?
<riich00> ikonia: ubuntu doco advises to use add/remove network manager as it's not installed. I select it and get "Network Manager cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<davidwinter> thingy: Dell Latitude D266XT
<davidwinter> Flannel: tried the CMOS battery, no luck
<ikonia> riich00: what hardware are you running
<Flannel> davidwinter: what about the jumper?
<ikonia> davidwinter: then its game over
<davidwinter> Flannel: appears as though the Dell laptop I have has no effect if you remove the battery. the passwoord is stored on some special chip
<omeil_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<sha1sum> Flannel, okay.  Never have done an Ubuntu install, but I was looking at ways to "complicate" (I guess would be the word) the install, and debian-installer run with the "priority=low" or "medium" boot options looked promising for more customization
<riich00> centrino duo 1.83, 1 gb ram ati video
<Flannel> davidwinter: call Dell tech support.  Guarenteed there's a way, to protect joe user from forgetting.
<sha1sum> but never saw any actual listings
<thingy> davidwinter, http://www.tech-faq.com/dell-bios-password.shtml <--- see the utility to calculate the password from the service tag!
<ikonia> riich00: are you using the 64 bit version ?
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, find the 'Section "Device"' line
<riich00> no...
<davidwinter> ikonia: what I need to try and do is try and stop windows from booting so that it uses the CD-ROM to boot
<davidwinter> thingy: I've tried that password thing... doesn't work
<gdb> davidwinter: It may not work (as in it's a shot in the dark) but you may render Windows unbootable from inside the OS.  (creative use of attrib).  If the hard disk is no longer bootable, then the system should fall back to the CD.  However, it may be more useful (and safer) to look for documentation online for the laptop and see if there is some method to recover access to the BIOS.
<ikonia> davidwinter: take the hard disk out
<Flannel> sha1sum: I suppose you can enable "expert" mode on alternate CD.  But really, there's... not really any benefit to doing so.  You'll just defer your OS installation
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I am there
<elwario91> re
<elwario91> I have a question
<ikonia> ask it then
<sha1sum> Flannel, gotcha... good to know
<elwario91> yes w8
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, okay what does the 'Driver' line indicate?
<yurimxpxman> vesa
<davidwinter> ikonia: I've taken the hard-disk out. I can then boot to CD
<elwario91> when I do the command to remove traces of nvidia driver
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, actually if you can pastebin the whole file for me so I can take a look
<ikonia> davidwinter: great
<elwario91> it downloads this:
<sha1sum> ?
<Flannel> sha1sum: any config you can do there, would probably be better served after installation (well, unless you need to specify hardware parameters to get it to work)
<yurimxpxman> sha!sum
<elwario91> linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic 2.6.17.1-11.35
<davidwinter> ikonia: but when it comes to the stage in the install to reformat the drive, it's not detected (when it goes back in)
<yurimxpxman> oops
<ikonia> elwario91: because your removing the nvidia kernel - so it needs something to boot
<elwario91> but this is my kernel : 2.6.17-10-generic
<ikonia> davidwinter: if you can't change the boot order - its game over
<riich00> ikonia: any ideas ?
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I can't...  I am on using vista on my laptop and running ubuntu in text mode on my desktop
<ikonia> davidwinter: unless you boot into windows and trash the install do it won't work
<elwario91> ok
<HiP_P> i keep get an error 2 on bzip2 on an apt-get update
<elwario91> linux-image is a newer kernel?
<pecisk> hi people, does anyone knows VNC client which would support scaling as Windows/OS X Enterprise versions does?
<davidwinter> ikonia: any recommendations on how to do that? :p
<ikonia> riich00: are you using the 64bit version
<sha1sum> Flannel, actually feisty detected everything perfectly on a somewhat-new laptop (Sony VAIO VGN-N130G) -- even found the drivers for the control device and other sony-specifics)
<ikonia> davidwinter: not really
<kenthomson> You have been hit by a smooth criminal!
<riich00> no I'm not, is this the problem ?
<HiP_P> damn
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, you can't boot into ubuntu even in text mode?
<ikonia> elwario91: yes its newer than the nvidiia kernel
<ikonia> riich00: no - thats fine
<tehxed> Hey, could someone check my sources.list and tell me if my multiverse and universe repositores are enabled? http://pastebin.ca/370246
<yurimxpxman> I am in text mode
<elwario91> but nvidia isn't installed
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, and what about safe graphics mode?
<ikonia> tehxed: just use the sources editor
<omeil_> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> elwario91: then why are you trying to remove nvidia
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I get no gui at all
<Flannel> sha1sum: right. They're pretty good at doing that
<omeil_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gdb> davidwinter: dir /a:hsr (IIRC), then attrib -s io.sys boot.ini, then del them
<davidwinter> anyone else? How can I prevent Windows ME from booting?
<gdb> something like that
<HiP_P> !umonut @ omeil
<tehxed> ikonia: You lost me
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I am using server and trying to set up gnome on it
<elwario91> wiki -> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nvidia.run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umonut @ omeil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> davidwinter: try the password "dell"
<gdb> if you had linux running it would be easy ;-)
<ikonia> davidwinter: join #windows
<StoneNote> !umount | omeil_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davidwinter> Flannel: tried that password
<gdb> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<omeil_> theres nothing about it 0_o
<HiP_P> oh
<gdb> that would blow away the MBR
<elwario91> they says that I have to run that : sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-common sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<ikonia> tehxed: undr system ---> admin ---> software properties - there is a gui - yes it
<gdb> rendering the disk unbootable
<loppa> mifa: hey, it worked. : D
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, okay so the system we're talking about
<riich00> ikonia: I want to run my wireless. that's why I'm trying to install network amanger
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, that's all i need to know
<Flannel> davidwinter: apparently if you call dell, with the rev number, they'll be able to give you the master password
<HiP_P> umount device
<mifa> loppa: nice :)
<ikonia> riich00: for some reason it thinks your not using 86
<ikonia> x86
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, you're on it locally, in text-mode, right?
<omeil_> oh
<omeil_> lemme try
<yurimxpxman> yes
<HiP_P> like umount /media/cdrom
<mifa> loppa: but it should work with via though
<ikonia> elwario91: if you have no nvidia installed why are you trying to remove nvidia
<loppa> mifa: well it dont.
<riich00> ikonia: umm , okay how do I fix that ?
<omeil_> sudo unmount?
<HiP_P> yup
<ikonia> riich00: no idea as it should see you as x86
<loppa> So i dont quite know what to do now.
<elwario91> they recommend it
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, oh okay I thought you meant you can't edit the file lol
<omeil_> can't seem to recognise the command
<ikonia> riich00: what version of ubuntu are you using
<omeil_> i mounted to /mnt/
<reubs> can anyone help with an ssh problem?
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, I just got the fact that you can't pastebin as usual
<ikonia> elwario91: thats stupid - why remove nvidia if you've not installed it
<sha1sum> lol
<riich00> 6.10
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I can edit it lol
<HiP_P> if your unmounting a iso image sudo umount /media/iso
<ikonia> riich00: very strange
<loppa> mifa:: whats your suggestion now?
<ikonia> riich00: show me the output of uname -a
<omeil_> oh
<HiP_P> omeil_: umount is unknown?
<mifa> loppa: try once again
<riich00> Linux rich-laptop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, try apt-getting 'pastebinit'
<mifa> loppa: make a backup
<loppa> have to copy that stuff first again then.
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  do what?
<mifa> loppa: open xorg.conf and change vesa into via
<ikonia> riich00: can you put the output of "sudo apt-get install network-manager" in a pastebin please
<omeil_> HiP_P itsok :D i was typing unmount instead of umount
<omeil_> lol
<mifa> loppa: restart X (ctrl alt del)
<omeil_> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HiP_P> ah ok
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, type this at the command line:  apt-get install pastebinit
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I cant copy and paste it because I am in this chat on my notebook
<HiP_P> have look at the manual
<HiP_P> man umount
<yurimxpxman> I am wanting to set it up on my desktop
<HiP_P> see if thats any help
<mifa> loppa: if that doesnt work, go to vt1 (ctrl alt f1) and restore backup - > cp xorg.conf.backup
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, no you log in on a separate "tty" by using the ctrl+alt+f[x]  keys and then you use the pastebinit command to send the output of the file directly to a pastebin site
<mifa> loppa: ypu get it?
<riich00> ikonia: get error E: Couldn't find package network-manager
<loppa> mifa: not quite, but i'll start with the backup now.
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, but nevermind if it's much trouble
<ikonia> riich00: I asked you to please put the full output in the pastebin
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I have no idea how to do any of that... sry
<loppa> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, anyway, then if the driver indicates anything other than i810, change it
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  do you just want to know what that section says?
<mifa> loppa: correct!
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, yes
<omeil_> HiP_P: can it mount .nrg?
<mifa> loppa: wright it down!
<HiP_P> ummm
<mifa> on paper
<omeil_> HiP_P: or is there anyway? i tried doing the normal mount but nothing ;(
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  what should the busid say since it is onboard?
<HiP_P> there is
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  PCI:0:2:0?
<sha1sum> mifa, who uses paper?! that's so 90's
<HiP_P> but its tricky
<loppa> mifa: cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup': No such file or directory
<sha1sum> heh heh
<sha1sum> :D
<ikonia> mifa: give up - hes not listening
<omeil_> im not good at tricky things :)
<omeil_> maybe if i google it
<omeil_> !.nrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graulich> how can I open an ace file in GUI mode in Xubuntu 6.10
<graulich> ?
<mifa> loppa: x11 -> X11
<ikonia> !ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<loppa> aha.
<ikonia> !ace >graulich
<loppa> Case sensitive?
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, busid should be pci of some sort... it could be anything
<loppa> mifa:
<ikonia> loppa: of course !
<mifa> ikonia: he has to learn.. but he isnt that fast indeed
<HiP_P> basically as i can tell the way it mounts an nrg is converting it to an iso
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, usually at LEAST that is detected correctly
<ikonia> mifa: he doesn't have to learn - its clear he's not even listening
<loppa> ikonia: how was i to know.
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  should I try to restart now?
<ikonia> loppa: by reading the basic docs on the OS you've installed
<mifa> loppa: that is linux alwaus
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, what did you have to change?
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, and what was it before
<omeil_> so basically i should just conert it?
<yurimxpxman> Vesa
<omeil_> convert
<loppa> ikonia: dont bother.
* ikonia hates this pathetic spoon feeding "how how how how, what now, what now, what now"
<HiP_P> yup
<nanothief>  whats a good replacement of strongdc for ubuntu?
<ikonia> loppa: you should have bothered
<loppa> mifa: good to know.
<loppa> ikonia: I dont bother.
<HiP_P> ill find the thing for ya
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, ah yes... doesn't do well with vesa
<ikonia> loppa: people may not be bothered to help you then
<sha1sum> I remember that now
<yurimxpxman> I am rebooting to see if it works
<omeil_> cool thx
<mifa> loppa: do you know the site ubuntuguide.org?
<yurimxpxman> fingers crossed
<ikonia> mifa: is giving his time to help you and you can't be "bothered" to even read the basics
<ikonia> sorry - that wasn't meant for mifa
<sha1sum> unfortunately the system I use with that chipset is at work and behind a firewall and a vpn so it would do no good to even attempt to get the xorg.conf file for you heh sorry
<omeil_> for some reason ubuntu dosen't boot straight to the gui at the start
<ikonia> omeil_: X is possibly messed up#
<mifa> loppa: good site to get some basics
<omeil_> i have to type the exit command so it continues booting
<ikonia> mifa: he's just said he can't be bothered
<loppa> mifa: thanks, check it out later.
<ikonia> yeah - i'll bet you will
<ikonia> not
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  doesnt look like it worked
<ikonia> "much later"
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, okay, now try to boot in safe graphics mode
<omeil_> ikonia: i heard its quite a problem, nothin will go wrong if i just type exit and boot straight to gui right?
<yurimxpxman> too bad it has to be so difficult
<loppa> ikonia: why do you bother, wether or not if I bother, cant you bother yourself with something els, rather than what i bother and not?
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, see if that works at all
<jimle> Hi, has anyone here got ET and punkbuster running?
<HiP_P> sudo apt-get nrg2iso
<ikonia> loppa: because its just rude and lazy to ask people to do stuff for you becaus eyou can't be bothered
<omeil_> thx
<HiP_P> *sudo apt-get install nrg2iso
<omeil_> sud apt-get install nrg2iso?
<omeil_> sudo*
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  I am going to wait until it shows the error on screen and see if it has changed
<HiP_P> yup
<loppa> ikonia: i downloaded the iso file, now tell me, weres my books?
<xopher> HiP_P, fuseiso wokr aswell
<ikonia> omeil_: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it will help you configure X
<xopher> *works
<gdb> sheesh
<HiP_P> ahhh never heard of that..... xopher
<mifa> loppa: on the systems menu?
<loppa> mifa: done with the backup.
<HiP_P> cheers
<ikonia> loppa: the books are on the website
<xopher> HiP_P, it's really great too, mounts everything you throw at it
<mifa> loppa you see the blue ? mark
<ikonia> where you downloaded the image
<yurimxpxman> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yurimxpxman> sha1sum:  IT WORKS!!!!
<yurimxpxman> Thanks sha1sum
<omeil_> so my xorg.conf is screwed?
<ikonia> sha1sum: well done
<ikonia> omeil_: potentially
<yurimxpxman> just took an extremely long time to boot
<yurimxpxman> lol
<ikonia> omeil_: if its not booting to X at start up
<mifa> lopp open xorg.conf
<loppa> mifa: okay, okay. Ill read the damn books.
<HiP_P> xophers: cool .... i stop looking after nrg2iso did what i needed
<yurimxpxman> thanks a ton sha1sum...  now i dont have to manage my website in textmode!
<yurimxpxman> that excites me
<HiP_P> but ill have a look at that now
<riich00> ikonia:output is in pastebin
<[KotG|Tanuva] > hmm.... how do I install .deb packs I already got on my desktop using aptitude? cant get it right...
<ikonia> riich00: link please
<xopher> hehe, that was only an ugly workaround for me, so I kept on looking until I found something better
<sha1sum> yurimxpxman, np :) enjoy
<xopher> [KotG|Tanuva] , you dont, you install them using dpkg, eg. : dpkg -i packagename.deb
<HiP_P> haha
<mifa> loppa: but you have  now a desktop that is already good
<[KotG|Tanuva] > ah... okay, ty :D
<xopher> [KotG|Tanuva] , oh, and sudo
<riich00> ikonia:http://pastebin.com/887853
* kenthomson HAS BEEN HIT BY A SMOOTH CRIMINAL!
<gdb> [KotG|Tanuva] : $ sudo aptitude -i package.deb
<sha1sum> actually I always thought servers better-managed in CLI
<sha1sum> but oh well hehe
<loppa> mifa: done with the editing, so now ive pressed ctrl+alt+del, now what?
<gdb> [KotG|Tanuva] : this is assuming you want to use aptitude and thus have aptitude keep a package log for you in /var/log.
<mifa> loppa: and you have a desktop?
<loppa> mifa: yes i have a desktop.
<mifa> loppa: and you pressed ctrl alt del also?
<[KotG|Tanuva] > gdb: yep, thats it
<loppa> mifa: yeah.
<Spliffster> hello room. is someone in here knowledgable with disk quotas in a network ?
<mifa> loppa: you logged in again?
<HiP_P> xophers: do you know anything with this apt-get problem?
<loppa> mifa: nothing happens when i press ctrl alt del.
<mifa> loppa: ia m sorry it must be backspace insead of del
<sha1sum> okay guys Flannel answered my question and I was just waiting for that answer so I could install but then yuriman's question came up and distracted me... I'm still on the friggin' livecd to install lol -- bbl
<HiP_P> or is it just the server being slow
<shkubane1> hello. i need to run someting like paste.ubuntu-nl.org.. is it in ubuntu as a package? cannot find it..
<sha1sum> mifa, lol... yeah it is backspace
<sha1sum> mifa, and sometimes you have to press it more than once to get gdm to disappear
<HiP_P> xopher even
<sha1sum> anyway, cya
<omeil_> HiP_P where does nrg2iso copy to lol?
<mifa> shalsum used to often windozzz
<jimle> Can anyone help me with punkbuster it says 'connection timed out'
<xopher> HiP_P, huh?
<roderic> hey
<HiP_P> xopher: do you know anything with this apt-get problem or is it just the server being slow
<xopher> HiP_P, no idea, try switching to an alternative mirror
<graulich> I used unace to unace this ace file, and I get: File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<bi23sex> Hi
<berent> which is the best pdf editor in ubuntu
<roderic> did anyone get virtualBox to work under ubuntu desktop 6.10 ?
<HiP_P> dir you put a target file omeil_
<HiP_P> *did
<berent> which is the best pdf editor in ubuntu
<stillunknown> Is it considered normal that restricted modules have to be apt-getted manually after a kernel update?
<bi23sex> I've got Ubuntu Dapper working in my laptop, everything is working BUT the sd card reader (O2 Micro OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1), what can I do? please
<HiP_P> xopher: is there mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<nanothief> where are the files for programs installed on ubuntu? ie is there a ubuntu "program files" folder, and if so where is it? I'm just curious ;)
<HiP_P>  /usr/sbin
<riich00> ikonia: any luck ?
<shkubane1> nanothief: /usr/share/menu
<gdb> nanothief: /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin
<HiP_P> is some of them
<kenthomson> What is common between Ubuntu and Microsoft?
<jimle> Can anyone help me with punkbuster it says 'connection timed out'
<shkubane1> nanothief: /usr/share/applications/  /usr/share/applnk/
<nanothief> gbd: oh so there is no central location (although there isn't really one in windows either).
<HiP_P> you could try "locate"
<gdb> nanothief: basically, find any package name and do "dpkg -L package" and you get a list of files in it.
<gdb> nanothief: software is installed in very specific locations dependant on function
<berent> which is the best pdf editor in ubuntu
<HiP_P> kenthomson: ones free and ones not
<nanothief> gbd: cool thanks
<sha1sum> okay before I have to start the install over again (suckage), is fat32 as /home mount supported (using feisty)?
<gdb> nanothief: An overall description of this standard can be found here -> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<HiP_P> and when i say free i mean legally free
<yurimxpxma1> sha1sum?
<bi23sex> berent openoffice is quite simple and you can export to pdf, if you're looking for something more professional try scribus
<sha1sum> yurimxpxma1, what's up?
<yurimxpxma1> wtf  my name changed
<yurimxpxma1> o well
<sha1sum> hehe
<yurimxpxma1> sha1sum:  I am on the desktop now with gnome
<sha1sum> nice
<yurimxpxma1> didnt think it would ever happen
<sha1sum> lol
<yurimxpxma1> but new problem
<sha1sum> yeah that chipset is a bitch
<berent> thanks bi*23sex i will try it
<yurimxpxma1> I cant find the driver for my monitor
<sha1sum> I don't really like intel chipsets in general
<andem> When trying to boot the liveCD on my acer aspire 9500 i get an error that no display is found, anyone knows what could be going on?
<yurimxpxma1> lol
<sha1sum> which is odd, seeing as how their processors are the most supported
<yurimxpxma1> Samsung Syncmaster 941BW
<johnnyhandsome> does ubuntu is supported by Core 2 Duo's
<gdb> bi23sex, what an odd name for the #ubuntu channel, i'd have thought #hottub
<gdb> heh
<sha1sum> so anyway, is fat32 mountable as /home or what?
<sha1sum> johnnyhandsome, yes
<sha1sum> johnnyhandsome, even with SMP support
<HiP_P> hahah@gdb
<sha1sum> johnnyhandsome, I'm on a centrino duo now
<jrib> sha1sum: it probably won't work very well, I wouldn't recommend it
<xopher> HiP_P, that I honestly dont know
<HiP_P> hmmm
<HiP_P> didn't think there would be
<sha1sum> jrib, I need something accessible by both vista and ubuntu... I have a weird system of organization that almost requires my files be organized into the same drive so I don't have to duplicate the rename/relocate process
<ikonia> riich00: do you have the correct repo's enabled
<sha1sum> drive=partition
<jrib> sha1sum: hmm have you checked if fs-driver.org works in vista?  Then you could use ext3
<HiP_P> its weird because the files there
<sha1sum> jrib, actually no I haven't... most things don't work in vista so I just assumed hehehe
<sha1sum> brb
<sha1sum> jrib, http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/ <--- claiming to work in vista... we shall see later on I guess
<johnnyhandsome> ok good sha1sum
<johnnyhandsome> so its supports core 2 right?
<sha1sum> johnnyhandsome, okay yes
<johnnyhandsome> oh i see...
<johnnyhandsome> thanks...
<sha1sum> johnnyhandsome, how many times should I answer?
<jrib> sha1sum: yep, just found that on wikipedia as well
<johnnyhandsome> ya thanks...
<sha1sum> ;)
<johnnyhandsome> from where can i get ubuntu
<sha1sum> np
<andem> anyone know if intel 915GM is not supported in 6.10. I cannot boot the live cd on my acer aspire 9500
<sha1sum> johnnyhandsome, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<sha1sum> andem, it should be, yes
<sha1sum> andem, as previous version have supported it and whatnot
<HiP_P> ahhhh
<sha1sum> andem, where does the boot process stop?
<sha1sum> andem, and have you tried safe graphics mode?
<andem> i see the logo, two of the boot steps are passed and then it goes into a kind of text mode
<sha1sum> andem, what does it display?
<andem> it said something about no display found
<HiP_P> so is automatix a bad thing?
<andem> and that i should visit wiki.x.org
<mo^> how can i open all links in a new tab in epiphany?
<riich00> ikonia: not sure what you mean? I'm new to linux
<sha1sum> andem, if you want to see the whole boot process, btw, just take out the "quiet" and "splash" options by pressing F6 when the CD boot menu comes up
<sha1sum> andem, okay, that would be an xorg driver issue
<andem> anything i can do about it?
<riich00> ikonia: do u mean repositries ?
<HiP_P> or if automatix safe
<HiP_P> *or is automatix safe
<sha1sum> andem, if you can boot into safe graphics mode, that would be best, then go here to get the xorg drivers: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<andem> will the driver install be intuitive to a linux first timer?
<HiP_P> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Gabriel-Garcia> oi
<Gabriel-Garcia> oi
<sha1sum> andem, I'm not exactly the guy to talk to to make things intuitive heh
<Gabriel-Garcia> oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi
<sha1sum> I make them work, but sometimes it's a bitch lol
<omeil> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<omeil> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Gabriel-Garcia> i from brazil
<andem> sha: ill give it a try and see how it goes, thanks
<HiP_P> Gabriel-Garcia: thats nice for you
<Gabriel-Garcia> thanks!!
<taccuino> #ubuntu-de
<taccuino> join #ubuntu-de
<MWS_> I've downloaded the ubuntu windows setup program, and I'm really curious why they chose the bittorrent protocol to download the ISO. It seems illogical to me. Can anyone explain to me why they didn't just program the installer to use a random HTTP mirror!?
<Gabriel-Garcia> i speak just a little english
<HiP_P> thats german aint it
<HiP_P> @taccuino
<whileimhere> Are there any panel applets to monitor disk space?
<ikonia> riich00: yes, thats right
<Gabriel-Garcia>  '<
<taccuino> HiP_P i've forgotten the "/" ^^
<riich00> ikonia: just checking latest repo's now
<loppa> mifa: well, that didnt work as it should.
<SamePaulNB> Keyring manager cries that keyring daemon is not running. How to make it run?
<loppa> I managed to get the backup done, so i'm back on the system now.
<ikonia> riich00: I don't mean the latest, more a case of multiverse, universe etc etc
<Lunar_Lamp> MWS_, I suspect it's to distribute the bandwidth better. However, I would have problems with bittorrent as it is blocked here!
<loppa> mifa: Must be something with the installation of the via drivers i've done wrong or something.
<_pg> Hi, I've got a scsi mo drive on ubuntu, anybody knows which device this would be in /dev to be used for mounting?
<loppa> ikonia: is mifa still aorund?
<ikonia> loppa: what video card do you have
<MWS_> Lunar_Lamp:  Exactly. My ISP caps my bandwidth, so I have to use encryption.
<ikonia> loppa: I've not seen him speak for a while
<loppa> ikonia: via i guess.
<ikonia> loppa: what do you mean - you guess
<ikonia> loppa: what video card do you have ?
<MWS_> Lunar_Lamp:  But, if there's HTTP mirrors available, why not use them!?
<sha1sum> loppa, type 'lspci' and look for graphics
<loppa> ikonia: well, the drivers i have installed is vesa and mifa said i needed via.
<HiP_P> Gabriel-Garcia: type /join #ubuntu-es
<loppa> shalsum, did that a while ago and found out that i needed via drivers.
<sha1sum> loppa, if you already did any of this, sorry, but output it to me again if you would like my help because I don't just take somebody else's word for it heh
<SamePaulNB> how to start keyring daemon?
<sha1sum> usually they were correct, but I'm not wasting time when they're not
<mifa> loppa iam here
<ikonia> loppa: what video card do you have - not what drivers, or version, what video card do you have
<sha1sum> okay cool
<loppa> ikonia: what do i type to find out?
<taccuino> can i download the human theme for moinmoin wiki anywhere?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Is there any way to completely reinstall dpkg and apt-get!?
<sha1sum> loppa, I just told you
<sha1sum> loppa, heh
<ikonia> loppa: you bought the machine - you should know
<loppa> ikonia: on a laptop, so not quite sure what card it is.
<ikonia> loppa: you bought the laptop - you should know
<soundray> _pg: it depends on whether you have any other scsi, sata or usb mass storage devices. If not, it will be /dev/sda. Try 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi' to get an idea of what's connected
<ikonia> loppa: what does the card show up as in windows
<loppa> ikonia: i dont know.
<Moox> hi there. How can I install flash 9 ? I've activate the edgy-backports but I always get flash7 with apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree
<loppa> ikonia: i dont know that either, windows crashed long ago, soo..
<ikonia> loppa: put the output of lspci in a pastebine please
<mifa> lspci | grep -i vga gave an via
<ikonia> mifa: ahhh thank you
<_pg> soundray: two devices, one cdrom , one mo drive
<ikonia> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sha1sum> mifa, but model is still important ;)
<loppa> ikonia: pastebine?
<_pg> there is no /dev/sda or alike
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yevgeny> Hello people
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Or can i reinstall ubuntu completely... and keep /home and the user configs there?
<morrolan> he means pastebin
<ikonia> this is like pulling teach
<ikonia> teeth
<Stormx2> ikonia: Whats the problem?
<mifa> <loppa> jowi: it says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<ikonia> Stormx2: nothing
<mifa> from the past..
<ikonia> mifa: thanks
<loppa> mifa: correct.
<ikonia> unusual to see via these days
<soundray> _pg: is there a medium in the drive?
<ikonia> loppa: is this an old lapotp
<ikonia> laptop
<loppa> ikonia: no, just bought it.
<ikonia> how strange
<loppa> ikonia: couple of weeks old or something.
<ikonia> loppa: so how did windows crash a "long time ago" then if you only just bought it
<loppa> ikonia: its a cheap one, maybe that explains it?
<_pg> soundray: yes, there is
<ikonia> loppa: possibly
<mifa> loppa: u need unichrome
<ikonia> unichrome is quite buggy
<loppa> ikonia: well, i didnt turn it of, so when i got back on thu it was crashed.
<ikonia> loppa: so reboot into windows
<mifa> loppa: This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
<mifa> provides support for various VIA UniChrome cards, among them: VT3122, VT7205,
<mifa> VT3108, VT3118, VT3344, VT3157, VT3230 and VT3343.
<loppa> ikonia: beats me how it did that, but it did.
<ikonia> loppa: just reboot into windows
<loppa> ikonia: dont have windows no more.
<ikonia> ughhhh
<ikonia> loppa: google your laptop model and find out the model of video card in it
<ikonia> so we can see if its a supported one
<loppa> ikonia, but nevertheless it says via in linux.
<mifa> loppa: i advice just stick with vesa
<ikonia> loppa: thats not much to go on
<soundray> _pg: two things: you could do a 'dmesg | less' and search for a substring of the line in /proc/scsi/scsi that corresponds to your drive, and you could run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see if any errors are logged while you insert an MO disk.
<ikonia> mifa: I would too
<ikonia> more so as we don't know if its supported
<loppa> ikonia: ill check the books on it.
<loppa> if theyre around.
<sha1sum> xf86-video-unichrome is a possible package name for both xorg and xf86
<sha1sum> haven't verified it's a real package yet
<ikonia> sha1sum: glitches galore
<sha1sum> ouch
<loppa> on second thought, i'll google it, cant find the books.
<zyth> xserver-xorg-video-via - X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<zyth> xserver-xorg-video-unichrome - X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<sha1sum> yeah http://unichrome.sourceforge.net
<ikonia> hence why I want to know if his cards even supported before wasing time trying to get the buggy drivers working
<omeil> umm how do u use nrg2iso?
<omeil> ithought it was ./nrg2iso image.nrg image.iso
<sha1sum> ikonia, what version is included in which release tho?
<omeil> !nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<SamePaulNB> how to start keyring daemon?
<ikonia> sha1sum: a good question, I've not looked in the repo's yet as I want to know if his cards supported
<sha1sum> omeil, that's only if nrg2iso (the actual executable file) is in the same directory you're in at the time
<loppa> ikonia: VIA UniChrome Pro VN800
<sha1sum> omeil, that's what the ./ is for
<omeil> oh
<omeil> well i installed it from apt-get
<ikonia> loppa: ok - so now google for VN800 and xorg
<gpfreitas> Hi all. All my audio apps (using mplayer, vlc and quodlibet for comparison) sound considerably louder than mpd. On top of that, audio quality is not good. I don't know if it sound's like clipping or a bit of distortion... It sounds more or less like an overloaded preamp. Any ideas?
<omeil> from terminal. what locaiton does that go to?
<jorgg> I want to be able to run and compile java programs. I want to use the Eclipse IDE, and im wondering about what version of java to install. There's so many versions
<zyth> loppa, you want to apt-get xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<ikonia> omeil: search for it
<gpfreitas> I have some files in http://archive.gpfreitas.com/tmp/mpd-problems like errors.log, /etc/asound.conf, /etc/mpd.conf, /proc/asound/cards, /proc/asound/pcm
<sha1sum> loppa, hmmm.... k it's a VT3344
<ikonia> jorgg: look which version eclipse wants
<soundray> omeil: or try leaving out the ./
<gpfreitas> I tried the #mpd channel but it didn't help.
<mifa> loppa: do as zyth says and change in xorg vesa to unichrome
<loppa> ikonia: what about what zyth just said?
<martin-> I keep getting a blank black when booting Ubuntu 6.10, it happens right after the splash screen. I think it's about to start the X server when it happens. Anyone know why this is happening? I'm thinking it has something to do with my Radeon 9800XT.
<Clujo> jorgg- 1.4 is still standard.
<ikonia> loppa: thats installing the via drivers - I suggested you see if your card is supported
<mifa> loppa: sudo aptget install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<martin-> blank black screen*
<omeil> ill try that because i can't find it anywhere with search
<ikonia> before wasting time
<zyth> martii, change your video driver from vesa to radeon in your xorg.conf
<ikonia> omeil: I doubt you searched that quick
<mifa> loppa apt-get isntead off aptget
<martin-> zyth: how?
<zyth> martin-, change your video driver from vesa to radeon in your xorg.conf
<omeil> ikonia: ubuntu is only on a 6gb hd so umm yeah :P
<andem> i just tried booting into safe graphics mode, but i get a failed to start the x server error, and then that x was disabled and that i hsould restart GDM when it has been configured corectly.. any clues to what i should do?
<zyth> martin-, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> omeil: if search didn't find it - its not installed
<omeil> soundray: thanks your right
<martin-> zyth: and how do I get a console exactly?
<sha1sum> ikonia, lol it says on the site that the VT3344 is a unichrome pro, but it's older than the unichrome pro a, via just didn't realize til after naming the unichome pro a that they didn't have any cards named unichrome pro yet lol
<martin-> I haven't even installed anything yet
<sha1sum> that's great
<whileimhere> Is there a simmple way to take a DVD and turn it into a VCD or some small file to store and watch on my laptop? I dont want todrag DVDs on my trip.
<loppa> mifa: done.
<mifa> then restart x again
<ikonia> sha1sum: he should stick with visa
<sha1sum> "whoops, we manufactured a ton of these Unichrome Pro A cards, but there wasn't even a Unichrome Pro!  Let's just call the next version a Unichrome Pro and we'll be okay."
<sha1sum> hehe
<_pg> soundray: no errors visible. dmesg shows the MO drive at target 0:0:4, syslog looks fine (some gconfd errors). BTW, this is not the most recent ubuntu, this one has kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<ikonia> vesa even
<sha1sum> ikonia, heh I was about to say amex is better than visa I always thought :D
<ikonia> fat typo
<sha1sum> heh
<loppa> mifa: well done that, now what?
<andem> sha1sum: safe graphics mode didnt work.. failed to start x server... x disabled, restart when GDM configured correctly
<ikonia> andem got an ati card by chance ?
<soundray> _pg: how are you checking for the device?
<mifa> loppa: so you restarted x and logged in again?
<sha1sum> loppa, you restarted X already
<loppa> mifa: yes.
<riich00> ikonia: also have problem with resolv.conf constantly being over written ?
<andem> its an intel 915GM
<sha1sum> mifa, heh I was about to say this is when we usually get results lol
<soundray> _pg: kernel age shouldn't matter in this case
<ikonia> riich00: probably by your dhcp server
<mifa> loppa: than it worked :)
<loppa> mifa: well, it still lags.
<ikonia> loppa: its a poor card ?
<ikonia> loppa: give it more memory in the bios
<ikonia> if you can
<riich00> ikonia: ok how do i fix that
<sha1sum> andem, sometimes intel cards don't like vesa modes but you can try it... dunno how to try tho from the boot options in ubuntu... gimme a sec I'll check unless somebody knows
<ikonia> riich00: don't use a dhcp server
<sha1sum> does safe use vesa?
<jorgg> Clujo: but what are the different java files. gij gcj sun Blackdown etc. there are so many versions..?
<_pg> soundray: what do you mean with 'checking for the device'? I found the device in /proc/scsi/scsi and the kernel log
<loppa> ikonia: it probably is a poor card, but it shouldnt lag in regular x?
<ikonia> loppa: should if its rubbish
<soundray> _pg: I mean /dev/sda, /dev/sdb etc.
<riich00> ok
<ikonia> loppa: or as I tried to warn you - the drivers are weak
<loppa> ikonia: doesnt lag in windows or in games.
<Clujo> jorgg- sun 1.4 is the basic standard now, or I think eclipse sends one if you elect that.
<ikonia> loppa: drivers are weak
<_pg> soundray: just with 'ls'
<loppa> ikonia: still says vesa in the xorg file.
<jorgg> Clujo: okay.
<ikonia> loppa: ughhhh
<ikonia> loppa: what does it say in xorg
<omeil> loopa running in software
<ikonia> xorg.conf
<ikonia> omeil: whats running in software ?
<loppa> ikonia: still says vesa
<ikonia> loppa: so you didn't change it then
<omeil> vesa
<loppa> ikonia, u should? ah damnit.
<ikonia> omeil: of course vesa is software
<loppa> well then, to what?
* ikonia walks away 
<omeil> yea just said he is still in software :)
<sha1sum> goddammit
<sha1sum> lol
<sha1sum> loppa
<mifa> loppa: to "unichrome"
<sha1sum> dude
<loppa> on it.
<ikonia> omneil all drivers are software
<sha1sum> change FROM VESA
<sha1sum> TO UNICHROME
<sha1sum> (in lowercase)
<sha1sum> heh
<mifa> lol
<loppa> mifa: do i have to make another copy, or is the old one still there?
<ikonia> this level of spoon feeding is weak
<omeil> ikonia: there opengl/direct 3d /software
<ikonia> omeil: but vesa doesn't support those
<mifa> loppa the old one is there
<sha1sum> omeil, direct3d will be a no
<sha1sum> heh
<T1> hi can anyone help me out with xgl, ive upgraded to ati 8.34 drivers, and i get 3d accel in normal x, but xgl wont start
<soundray> _pg: it's strange, you should have /dev/sd? devices
<omeil> yea i know. so what does vesa specifically use?
<ikonia> omeil: it doesn't
<loppa> well then, here goes.
<ikonia> omeil: it doesn't support acceleration
<soundray> _pg: do you have any /dev/sg? ?
<omeil> so its kinda just using system resources memory...etc..?
<sha1sum> omeil, it uses system resources (RAM stands in for video RAM, CPU for GPU, etc)
<omeil> hmm thought so.
<ikonia> omeil: errrrr no - it uses oncard/or system - whatever the HARDWARE uses
<Costel> my pc freezes in edgy
<sha1sum> omeil, basically it's just a software raw send-to-video with no accelleration
<_pg> soundray: no, none at all, neither /dev/sd* nor /dev/sg*. The cdrom (in fstab) is listed at /dev/scd0
<omeil> yeah thats what i kinda ment at the start as in software
<omeil> basically just plain video
<T1> anyone?
<Costel> al low resolution it works fine..fresh install...3 mounth earlier worked more then fine
<ikonia> Costel: so what have you changed
<Costel> nothing
* ikonia waits for the nothing lie
<Costel> i mai be hardware issue?
<ikonia> Costel: so you've not updated any software in 3 months
<Costel> now i run a fresh install
<wolfeySI> hello how can i get 'xorgconfig' util in ubuntu?
<Costel> like now 3 mounth
<Costel> s
<wolfeySI> the default xorg.conf isnt good
<ikonia> wolfeySI: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loppa> mifa: that didnt work as well.
<ikonia> with sudo in front
<ikonia> loppa: define didn't work
<sha1sum> that reminds me, whoever had the vesa questions, see if your BIOS settings have VESA extension capabilities
<loppa> ikonia: x wouldnt start.
<sha1sum> (VBE)
<soundray> _pg: I'm not sure what would be best to do -- you could do some surgery like creating devices with mknod or rerunning MAKEDEV. I'd first boot a live CD though to see if the drive gets a /dev/sd? device there.
<loppa> ikonia: so i had to reload the backup again.
<wolfeySI> i'm having problem with trident drivers
<ikonia> I'd just be using vesa if I was you
<wolfeySI> on moving windows it doesnt repaint window
<Costel> if i open mozilla or synaptic it freezes?
<sha1sum> loppa, does the backup work at all?
<loppa> ikonia: dont seem to have much of a choice.
<sha1sum> loppa, because if it does, then forget about restoring it
<sha1sum> loppa, rather, if it doesn't
<omeil> !bin2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<loppa> shalsum, what?
<mifa> loppa: just use vesa they work
<loppa> mifa: mjeah, have to deal with it later i spose.
<mifa> loppa but you have learnt
<ikonia> loppa: or not at all
<Costel> is it any hardware channel support on freenode?
<_pg> soundray: thanks. I'll go for the makedev first, since my bios doesn't seem to like the mixture of scsi and ide drives for booting from cdrom.
<sha1sum> loppa, if the backup configuration doesn't load either, then don't worry about putting the backup back on... on the other hand, if it works at all, continue using it
<soundray> _pg: I can definitely say that I've used MO media in a SCSI drive that were mounted via the /dev/sda1 special file.
<ikonia> Costel: search for one
<Costel> :(
<CoolCubix> hello, I compile my own kernel recently but, my PCMCIA card, being a USB2.0 hub, isn't recognized at all... I'm trying to figure out what I could have miss on my kernel configuration, has someone any idea ?
<Costel> i'm bad with english
<loppa> shalsum backup works.
<Costel> i will not know witch is it
<ikonia> CoolCubix: missed out usb support
<sha1sum> ok so why the problems?
<ikonia> CoolCubix: if you're building your own kernels - you should know this
<betatux> Question , How do I configure X to make use of Dual Monitors ?
<ikonia> Costel: I don't know - you'll have to search
<ikonia> betatux: what video card are you using
<_pg> I've used the MO drive on linux before, but that was some older debian. So I know it works, too. The missing sd* devices confused me
<loppa> cya
<mifa> i am leaving. good luck and have a nice weekend
<betatux> ikonia Geforce 7800
<ikonia>  betatux then you can either use xinerma or twinview
<Turgon> Costel: The channel is called hardware =)
<CoolCubix> ikonia> my laptop also has one USB 1.1 port, and this one is recognized
<betatux> ikonia oke i'll have a look at those
<CoolCubix> ikonia> it can't be lack of usb support
<ikonia> CoolCubix: maybe missed pcmcia support ?
<ekimus> hmm where do i turn off tty's? like it can be found in the inittab in other distros?
<ikonia> maybe broke udev support
<sha1sum> ikonia, little typo
<sha1sum> ikonia, it's xinerama
<CoolCubix> ikonia> I am able to load pcmcia_core module
<ikonia> sha1sum: ta
<ekimus> ?inittab
<sha1sum> betatux, it's actually xinerama
<ikonia> CoolCubix: but usb pcmcia gadgets ?
<betatux> sha1sum, yea i figured that :D
<CoolCubix> ikonia> hmm gonna check
<ikonia> CoolCubix: why did you compile your own kernel ?
<Kioshen> CoolCubix, was your card working using the stock kernel ?
<sha1sum> betatux, xinerama is usually for extending your desktop over two monitors, whereas twinview is most of the time used for "cloning" your system (viewing the same thing on 2 screen)
<sha1sum> s
<ikonia> sha1sum: both can be used for both
<sha1sum> ikonia, yeah but one is better than the other for each
<sha1sum> heh
<sha1sum> :D
<sha1sum> like xinerama sucks for cloning
<ikonia> twinview is good for nothing
<sha1sum> I've tried it before heh
<CoolCubix> Kioshen> yes it was fully recognize
<ikonia> I've had no problems with xinerma cloning
<ikonia> CoolCubix: why did you build your own kernel
<CoolCubix> ikonia> no real reason... maybe the taste of fun
<sha1sum> really?  hmmm... maybe I'll have to grab your config
<heathen> morning
<ikonia> CoolCubix: more fool you then
<sha1sum> seeing as how I just gave up on dual anyway and I'm on my laptop
<ikonia> CoolCubix: you've broke your distro
<CoolCubix> ikonia> also to remove every module i don't need
<sha1sum> would love to be able to use my 19" lcd hehehe
<ikonia> CoolCubix: why ?
<Lucas_> can anyone help me?
<ikonia> CoolCubix: modules take up little space
<CoolCubix> ikonia> no problem, grub can boot on my previous kernel
<ikonia> CoolCubix: super - problem solved
<_pg> soundray: thanks! makedev sda worked fine! Just wondering why it wasn't there before
<sha1sum> CoolCubix, the kernel only loads the modules it needs, even if built in
<ikonia> Lucas_: I didn't see your question
<CoolCubix> sha1sum> yes, i know
<Kioshen> CoolCubix, have you checked in the usb section for your particular device
<sha1sum> CoolCubix, I'm not seeing the need here, but it's your system heh ;)
<Lucas_> i started ubuntu but doesn't let me in because does'tn recognize mi user
<ikonia> Lucas_: have you forgot the password ?
<CoolCubix> sha1sum> there's no need, indeed :)
<Lucas_> no i did't
<CoolCubix> Kioshen> it's a standard pcmcia usb2 hub
<sha1sum> CoolCubix, well why didn't you just say it was for s&g's hehehe
<sha1sum> I do that all the time
<ikonia> Lucas_: either the username or password is wrong
<sha1sum> perfectly sane :D *maybe*
<Lucas_> i don't think so it is the same i used the last sesion
<ikonia> lucas maybe your keyboard map is wrong
<omeil> Makefile:31: *** You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel.  Stop.
<omeil> whats that mean?
<Lucas_> what does it means?
<sha1sum> speaking of kernel, does anybody know how to filter out kernel changelogs for speed improvements?
<ikonia> omeil: it means you need source the the 2.6.16 kernel
<ikonia> its pretty clear
<omeil> yea
<omeil> but where to update?
<sha1sum> in other words, when a new kernel revision is released, how to filter out all the unneeded changes in the changelog and just look at the performance-related changes?
<Spliffster> anyone here with _autofs_ knowledge ?
<ikonia> omeil: what are you doing ?
<sha1sum> Spliffster, somewhat
<omeil> trying to make file
<sku|work> omeil: you need later kernel (at least 2.6.16)
<sha1sum> Spliffster, I have much better knowledge of rolling spliffs tho
<sha1sum> hehehe
<sha1sum> :D
<Lucas_> and what can i do to change the keaboard map?
<ikonia> omeil: make what ?
<sku|work> install headers
<ikonia> Lucas_: you select it at install time
<omeil> cdemu-0.8
<Lucas_> so i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Spliffster> sha1sum: same here, thats why i ended up here instead of trying to understand the man page
<ikonia> Lucas_: if you have no username and password - yes
<sha1sum> Spliffster, lol
<sha1sum> Spliffster, it's either (a) laziness, or (b) can't-do-it-too-stonededness
<Lucas_> there is some way to enter as root to solve the problem?
<ikonia> Lucas_: no - there is no root password
<Lucas_> ok thanks
<Kioshen> CoolCubix, I guess the fast way to detect which driver to build is to boot in your working kernel, type lsmod and spot the driver for your card
<sha1sum> Spliffster, so what are you wanting to accomplish?
<CoolCubix> Kioshen> i was thinking about this
<Kioshen> CoolCubix, edit your config for your personnal kernel and comb the usb section
<CoolCubix> Kioshen> okay
<SamePaulNB> how to start keyring daemon?
* sha1sum prefers brushing his usb section
<Spliffster> i have a problem with autofs. all the home directories are amouted via nfs under /home. some project based directories hsould be mounted unter /hhome/project. these projects are splattered arround the machines in the network. this is where autofs should serve. however, if the base direcory of a map is an nfs mounted filesystem, autofs seems to refuse to work without any error message. if the base directory of the map is on a local drive
<SamePaulNB> KEYRING!
<SamePaulNB> nobody knows?
<ikonia> no
<SamePaulNB> ok
<wolfeySI> does somebody know what these xorg modules do?
<wolfeySI> is there a list?
<_pg> all: I can't remeber the name of the program to erase a disk (with random bytes). Any hint?
<ikonia> wolfeySI: /join #xorg - or view www.x.org
<ikonia> _pg: dd ?
<Kioshen> _pg, shred ?
<Kioshen> _pg, IIRC shred is for files only
<Spliffster> bah the thc ;-P
<_pg> ikonia: dd is an option, of course
<wolfeySI> ikonia: something is wrong with this... xorg doesnt repaint window on dragging
<wolfeySI> neither when i drop it
<ikonia> wolfeySI: poor driver support ?
<fredl> hi guys. Anybody know what's a good channel to ask some questions about KTorrent?
<omeil> how do u tell what kernel source u have the verions?
<omeil> version*
<stinkychild> hi all. anybody know if the ubuntu installer is able to resize an existing windows partition?
<HymnToLife> it is
<stinkychild> sweet
<stinkychild> ty
<wolfeySI> ikonia: yeah, trident ... i read on net im not only one with problems
<fredl> stinkychild, you can increase the size of a windows partition yes...
<fredl> but I don't think you can increase the size of the filesystem on it.
<omeil> or decrease :)
<stinkychild> decrease also i suppose?
<fredl> or can it?
<omeil> i think it can
<Conrad_> Hi! I've heard that I need to download a special version of Ubuntu that works with Ati Radeon mobile video cards. I looked on the Ubuntu download website but I couldn't find it. Can someone point me to the right direction?
<omeil> well u can resize something :)
<stinkychild> (i have one disk, two ntfs partitions. one needs to be smaller to make room for linux partitions)
<HymnToLife> Conrad_, there is no special version of Ubuntu for Ati cards
<fredl> Conrad_ not a special version, you just need to install ATI drivers.
<_pg> Kioshen: thanks, I try with shred now (the entire disk) and reformat afterwards
<Conrad_> but when i try to install the newest ubuntu, I get black screen while installng
<Kioshen> _pg, wait I think there is a live cd for this
<omeil> conrad does the monitor go on standby?
<_pg> Kioshen: can't use live cd here
<Conrad_> it just turns off
<Kioshen> _pg, http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<Conrad_> i guess it is stand by
<Nalleman> hi, just wander if im supposed to use gksudo if i want to launch synaptic with terminal?
<fredl> Conrad_, you might want to try installing from the alternate CD. I had problems installing as well with an ATI card. Later on I added the ATI drivers separately and that worked fine.
<Kioshen> _pg, floppy then ?
<Conrad_> fredl: where can I find this alternate CD?
<_pg> Kioshen: I'll use shred to delete  removable media, so I don't think I need this
<omeil> its just having trouble identifying your videocard so instead of changing to vesa it decides to turn off -_-
<sha1sum> Nalleman, you should be able to use regular]  sudo
<fredl> google for Ubuntu alternate Conrad_
<sha1sum> Nalleman, but if you're making a script, it won't work
<fredl> Conrad_ should just be where the regular CD image is.
<sha1sum> Nalleman, as long as you're always running it FROM a terminal , then it's fine
<omeil> fredl can't he try to configure the xorg.conf and change it to vesa?
<Conrad_> fredl: thanks, i will try
<fredl> omeil, ofcourse, why not.
<sha1sum> omeil, sorry ;I didn't see you announce your vieo card..... :?
<omeil> fredl: was just thinking that might fix conrads problem.
<fredl> Conrad_ that's worth a try what omeil says and might save you the download time.
<omeil> fredl: thats the problem i had. and changing the xorg.conf fixed it.
<Nalleman> sha1sum, what is the difference then between sudo and gksudo?
<sha1sum> ] ahhh okay this is conrad
<wolfeySI> btw can i break loading kdm and xorg ? i configured wrong
<sha1sum> gotcha
<fredl> omeil, I think I remember that the problem was that 6.10 tries to install in graphics mode, period, so how could he change the xorg.conf?
<wolfeySI> ctrl-alt+f1 ?:)
<fredl> that might work, don't remember if I tried that myself.
<Conrad_> fredl: i'm a complete newbie in linux, should i try to change it at the boot screen?
<omeil> fredl:he could sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wolfeySI> damn now xorg doesnt show picture, neither i can switch to terminal :(
<omeil> that should bring up a xorg.conf editing thingy :) and he needs to change the vid card to vesa
<wolfeySI> any idea what i can do rather than network boot again?
<fredl> omeil, he could instead just vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf :P~
<m0rk> morning folks.
<chiefbearclaw> morning
<sha1sum> Nalleman, ;;;one asks for the pass in txt mode and the other in a gui window
<m0rk> are ubuntu update servers down this morning?
<m0rk> i can't seem to connect AT ALL
<sha1sum> ;argh this damn "indestructible keyboard" has some major semicolon sensitivity
<sha1sum> heh
<sha1sum> one of the flexible sealed ones
<Kioshen> Nalleman, when you run a gui apps it's better to use gksudo
<m0rk> using either synaptic or Aptitude, neither will comeplete update listings.
<omeil> fredl: but then he will need to enter in console mode right?
<Conrad_> fredl: I have found alternate but I would appreciate if you tell me the other way with normal Ubuntu, since I have stupid download limit imposed by my ISP so using the normal version would help me
<Kioshen> Nalleman, for more details check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<sha1sum> then there's also kdesu
<timon> Why i get all time Xserver error when i want to install Ubuntu or Mandriva?!
<chiefbearclaw> m0rk: have you been tinkering with you sources.list any?  (and synaptic and apt are strictly repositories to my understanding) not "update" servers say in regards to System > Administration > Software Updates.
<sha1sum> but some gui apps will detect the sudo run from command-line and ask in a gui window, but some won't
<m0rk> well, even the update manager won't connect
<m0rk> and, no, i haven't touched the sources.
<sha1sum> so if you know it's graphical (the executable), then use gksudo
<m0rk> *list
<Nalleman> Kioshen, thanx
<chiefbearclaw> hmm I dunno bud
<m0rk> yeah, i can't figure it out either
<m0rk> maybe my isp has it blocked for some reason
<sha1sum> m0rk, what is ifconfig giving you?
<m0rk> what would ifconfig have to do with update sources?
<sha1sum> ok nm I'm assuming you checked the ping capabilities and all so nm ;)
<sha1sum> heh
<m0rk> i'm on the machine that won't update
<sha1sum> I kind of started tracking that conversation at the "I can't figure it out" statement
<m0rk> and there's another right next to it that won't either
<sha1sum> I at least like to attempt to help the person heh
<Pelo> morning folks
<m0rk> sha1sum: thanks, but i'm not sure what is causing this
<m0rk> this is a first
<chiefbearclaw> g'morn Pelo
<snille>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<sha1sum> m0rk, can you go to the servers using http?
* Pelo is about ready to take the jump and make an install where the /home/ folder is on a seperate partition and would like a bit of advice
<jmazaredo> im in the middle of upgrading using apt-get dist-upgrade system halted when i try to use apt again it said i must run dpkg manual
<sha1sum> m0rk, (trying to weed out content filtering here)
<m0rk> sha1sum: i can get to canonical
<sha1sum> herm
<m0rk> but why two mahcines sitting next to each other are having update connection problems is beyond me
<v4m21> hi I removed some packages using "apt-get remove" command but when do dpkg -l  the removed packages are still listed with rc prefix is there any way to remove those config files ?
<chiefbearclaw> Pelo there are some good instruction videos on google video that may provide useful info.  Forums of course too!  Its a heavily covered topic.
<sha1sum> m0rk, same machines hardware-wise?
<linuxnewbie756> does anyone know how to disable ipv6 in dapper?
<linuxnewbie756> globally, that is
<Pelo> I have an 80gig hd, 1 gig of ram,  I'm thinking 10gig for  progs and the rest for /home/,  I was wondering if I was suppose to make the extended partition for the swap or give some extra in the space in the prog partition
<m0rk> sha1sum: nope, a thinkpad t40 and an hp nx6110
<jmazaredo> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. i get this error using apt-get dist-upgrade
<sha1sum> yeah definitely sounds like a network problem to me
<m0rk> that's what i was thinking
* Pelo drags his ass to the forum 
<chiefbearclaw> not 100% but ipv6 disabled can cause more problems than it is worth.. having it enabled to a connection that does not support it will not cause any issues to my knowledge.
<m0rk> i keep getting traffic from canonical in the firewall
<m0rk> no matter what rule i set, i keep getting "warnings"
<lesshaste> how do you connect to a wpa access point?  The network manager doesn't seem to have any wpa options
<sha1sum> m0rk, what's your gateway's IP? maybe you can successfully get an OS version off of it or something
<v4m21> there are some packages listed with prefix "rc"  when I issue "dpkg -l"  is there any way to purge these uninstalled packages ?
<m0rk> sha1sum: i'm on dhcp so it changes frequently
<lesshaste> has anyone here managed to connect to a wpa network?
<Kioshen> v4m21, use aptitude purge *package*
<v4m21> thanks
<m0rk> lesshaste: no
<Kioshen> lesshaste, yes
<sha1sum> I'm thinking if it's a linux gateway, they might have the update sources blocked to prevent normal users from updating it mischieviously (sp:?)
<m0rk> wpa is not fully supported at this point?
<lesshaste> Kioshen: cool.. how do you do it?
<sha1sum> (I meant external gateway)
<lesshaste> Kioshen: Maybe I am just using the wrong network manager ?
<Kioshen> lesshaste, i'm lazy so I used network-manager
<y3it221_klce> whats the command for mounting NTFS with write permissions
<m0rk> sha1sum: not sure
<v4m21> Kioshen thank you very much.
<sha1sum> lesshaste, what release are you using and what type of WLAN card on what type of interface?
<omeil> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lesshaste> Kioshen: I'll try installing that
<lesshaste> sha1sum: 6.10...  madwifi is installed and seems to be working
<sha1sum> are you getting an IP w;ith ifconfig?
<omeil> !ntfs-3g | y3it221_klce
<ubotu> y3it221_klce: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sha1sum> if it's even listed
<m0rk> sha1sum: just my internal masked ip
<m0rk> 192.168.1.7
<sha1sum> m0rk, static?
<m0rk> nope, dhcp
<lesshaste> sha1sum: no.. It is listed but I haven't worked out how to get it to try to connect to wpa yet
<sha1sum> m0rk, whoops actually was asking lesshaste
<sha1sum> lol sorry
<lesshaste> sha1sum: dynamic
<m0rk> sha1sum: ah, np.
<lesshaste> Kioshen: I have installed network-manager... how do you run it?
<sha1sum> lesshaste, what is it listed as?
<sha1sum> lesshaste, should be in your system control center if i remember correctly
<lesshaste> sha1sum: ath0
<Kioshen> lesshaste, forgot to tell your to install network-manager-gnome too after that alt-f2 and type nm-applet
<sha1sum> could be wrong tho :D
<m0rk> sha1sum: it stops when connecting to archive.ubuntu.com
<bob__> hi, whats the best firewall for Ubuntu?
<sha1sum> bob__, hardware
<sha1sum> heh
<m0rk> bob__: i like firestarter
<bob__> sha1sum: very true, okay whats the best software firewall for ubuntu?
<aardvark_972> hello
<Kioshen> bob__, firestarter works well if you don't want to get your hands dirty
<bob__> okay sounds call
<bob__> okay sounds cool
<bob__> got a URL? thanks
<sha1sum> bob__, yeah I agree with Kioshen.;..;.; if you want configurability then get shorewall
<aardvark_972> does anyone have any idea how to make an ibm t40 laptop with a cisco aironet built-in wifi card work on ubuntu?
<m0rk> bob__: it's in synaptic
<sha1sum> bob__, run apt-cache show firestarter
<selinuxium> hi all, i have just attached another hd to my system to check the files, how do I determine what the hd is know to the system?
<chiefbearclaw> Am I correct in saying that really what your downloading is a GUI and features to a firewall that is already 'enabled' downloading something like firestart.. etc.?
<lesshaste> Kioshen: ok.. i did that... I can see the little icon .. what now?
<Angelus> hi guys
<Kioshen> aardvark_972, aironet are supported by madwifi-ng in ubuntu
<sha1sum> lesshaste, ahhh goodie goodie; should just have to left-click to select network in that dropdown list there, if it found any
<Angelus> was looking for some help in setting up a web server
<bob__> sha1sum: I had lokkit, but when I ran the config command from the shell nothing happened
<Kioshen> lesshaste, click on it and you should have enough options to get yourself connected
<Nalleman> When trying to watch streaming video the I get the message that windows media video 9 is not handled. How will I get around this?
<Conrad_> omeil: when i talked with fredl, you mentioned something about VESA- my problem was black screen while installing on toshiba with ati radeon x700; could you give me a hint how i should proceed with it (i'm just starting my adventure with linux ;) )
<aardvark_972> Kioshen: being somewhat a newb, could i ask you for more info onb this one?
<lesshaste> it only lists the wired network
<linuxnewbie756> how can i globally disable ipv6?
<Kioshen> lesshaste, click on the icon and select connect to other other wireless network
<m0rk> lesshaste: where it says eth0 replace manually with 'eth1'
<sha1sum> bob__, see if the config maybe has a -v or -V switch for verbosity
<th1> Hi.. what's the best iTunes like software for Linux? I prefer KDE apps but JuK is not very good
<omeil> conrad_: PRivate message<<<
<Kioshen> lesshaste, type your network information and it should connect
<sha1sum> (or something else)
<m0rk> your wireless will pop up immediate;y
<sha1sum> yeah network-manager is phat
<aardvark_972> from what i have read on madwifi.org it seems to be written for the intel card; my t40 comeswith a cisco one
<bob__> sha1sum: the bash did not even see the file although it was there, ls c* shows it, but it wont run it :\
<Kioshen> th1, for kde apps try amarok for gnome banshee
<sha1sum> except no matter how hard i try it won't automatically connect to unsecured networks
<m0rk> ANYONE: who's using FVWM - Crystal?
<m0rk> best wm EVAR
<sha1sum> it's in roam mode, but it must be a security thing
<kungfuhamster> anyone here know a good deal about DVD burning? I keep getting errors, and the stack of coasters I currently have next to me is really beginning to piss me off...
<lesshaste> Kioshen: with left click the only option is wired network. With right click the options are  enable networking, connection information, about
<iniakulohhahaha> hello
<kungfuhamster> Whenever I try to burn any info to a DVD, the burning process ends up dying with this error: :-[ WRITE@LBA=5dc20h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] : Invalid argument
<th1> Kioshen, thanks I'll try those :)
<sha1sum> lesshaste, do you have two icons or one?
<kungfuhamster> I've tried with both gnomebaker and k3b, both die out at the same spot with the same error
<lesshaste> sha1sum: one. .. in the top left.. I am in xfce
<Conrad_> omeil: then i have to register since PM are only for registered users
<Angelus> what can I use for a web server?
<lesshaste> sha1sum: top right...
<Dzafer> Cavte LAmi :)
<sha1sum> yeah definitely check out the enable networking option
<sha1sum> heh
<omeil> u have msn or yahoo?
<sha1sum> connection information is similar to the windows "Status" box
<sha1sum> but better
<Kioshen> Angelus, apache, cherokee, lighttpd
<iniakulohhahaha> how to make my client ( network ) can access http://server/ ? cause rite now only can browse using http://192.168.1.254
<lesshaste> sha1sum: that just turns on the wired networking
<Dzafer> ekto kto vie po Slovensky alebo po Cesky? ci Rusky ?
<lesshaste> sha1sum: is there something else I need to do?
<Kioshen> lesshaste, I never tried nm in xfce
<linuxnewbie756> anything interesting to try in ubuntu? i am geting bored with it, and i love projects that take a day or two
<Dzafer> asi nie lebo vy ste taky blbci ze?
<Dzafer> :D
<Dzafer> ok
<sha1sum> linuxnewbie756, try the feisty release if you haven't
<Kioshen> linuxnewbie756, have you tried learning python and even better help test feisty ?
<express-ubuntu> Available commands: admin bugzilla cy detect en feed fortune fr google help is jp pkg stats time weather whatis
<m0rk> sha1sum: is feisty after edgy?
<sha1sum> yeah
<express-ubuntu> detect
<sha1sum> I'm using it now
<m0rk> ahm i've got it
<sha1sum> wlan was automatically setup
<linuxnewbie756> python, isn't that like programming language?
<express-ubuntu> help
<sha1sum> I booted into the install livecd and had a wlan connect immediately
<Tsool> Hiya folks. Couple of questions regarding the Ubuntu Edgy live/install CD. First, I'm having troubles activating my wireless network when I start the system from the CD. I know that wireless networking is kinda cranky under Linux - is it very hard to run from a livecd?
<m0rk> sha1sum: when i was using dapper, at some point, update sources became obsolete and I could not connect
<Kioshen> iniakulohhahaha, configure a local DNS server or manually edit your /etc/hosts file
<sha1sum> on a laptop (which are notoriously bad when combined with linux -- relative to desktops)
<Nalleman> Anyone. When Im trying to watch streaming video the I get the message that windows media video 9 is not handled. How will I get around this problem? Help please.
<m0rk> sha1sum: this is almost the same situation with updates
<Mattias> !remove scim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove scim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kioshen> linuxnewbie756, yeah
<bob__> sha1sum: when I do apt-get install firestarter I get a permission denied and it asks if I am root?
<iniakulohhahaha> Kioshen : i did, but it still not working
<Tsool> Secondly, can I run an XDMCP-connection to another computer, using the livecd?
<linuxnewbie756> kioshen, so what can i do with it if i learn it, and how can i learn it?
<Mattias> Anyone know how i can remove scim? it kinda doesnt want to get killed and can't remove it after installing japanese support
<Kioshen> linuxnewbie756, you can program stuff and go to python.org for ressources
<omeil> conrad_: you still here?
<omeil> keller: you still here?
<keller> omeil: yes
<sha1sum> Nalleman, try looking at http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Kioshen> iniakulohhahaha, the command dig is your friend for debugging DNS resolution
<jmazaredo> how do u fix kernel problem   crc
<omeil> keller: follow this http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=88284
<sha1sum> keep in mind that using the codecs against the developers' agreements may be illegal in your area (blah blah blah...)
<Kioshen> linuxnewbie756, but if you're bored you can try feisty and help report or fix bugs
<omeil> k_keller: follow this http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=88284
<iniakulohhahaha> Kioshen : is there something that i need to configure for dig ?
<lesshaste_> ok... so for whatever reason nm-applet is not giving me any wireless options at all
<linuxnewbie756> does it have live cd?i really don't want to write anything to my hd, but, reporting bugs wouldn't work too well, can't try much of a lve cd.
<sha1sum> jmazaredo, did you change your hard drive paritions, boot sectors, anything?
<jmazaredo> no just used dist-upgrade
<sha1sum> and it didn't hold back anything?
<k_keller> omeil: thank you so much, I really appreciate your time and effort!!!
<Thug-N-Me> need help ... my dvd doesnt eject anymore .. any idea ? there is no disc inserted
<Kioshen> iniakulohhahaha, dig is a command for making DNS queries. by querying dig server you can know if the DNS resolution is working
<m0rk> sha1sum: should I be getting flooded with incoming traffic from prat.canonical.com?
<m0rk> port 54089 on eth1
<jmazaredo> some program still not installed it is prompting when i use ubuntu update manager, and it said im up to date
<iniakulohhahaha> Kioshen : there is no IN A ip(s)
<omeil> k_keller: I just wrote that lol :) just thought it would be easier in that format then me explaining it lol
<iniakulohhahaha> Kioshen : where should i edit the IN A ?
<Kioshen> if it's for a local workstation edit your /etc/hosts file
<k_keller> omeil: i noticed you put your name and i figured it out you wrote it :) thanks a lot!
<lesshaste_> where do you set Startup prefs?
<Nalleman> sha1sum, Don't understand how this will help?
<aarohi> whats the address of that pasting site?
<iniakulohhahaha> Kioshen : 192.168.1.254   Excelsior excelsior
<andre> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<iniakulohhahaha> Kioshen : done, but still not work
<andre> Anyone have any experience with Anjuta?
<sha1sum> jmazaredo, try 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k kernelstringgoeshereex-2.6.20'
<lesshaste_> I am looking for Startup prefs/Advanced options
<lesshaste_> where are they?
<andre> I'm having issues with Anjuta
<sha1sum> Nalleman, wma and wmv codecs are disabled due to licensing by default
<sha1sum> Nalleman, you have to find restricted sources that provide the codecs
<sha1sum> and that is one of them
<m0rk> sha1sum: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.8). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<m0rk> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.8). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<kungfuhamster> does anyone know how to fix this gnomebaker error: "WRITE@LBA=5dc20h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] : Invalid argument" The stack of coasters I've made so far is really beginning to get annoying...   :)
<sha1sum> m0rk, I get that as well
<m0rk> oh sweet
<jmazaredo> shalsum , update-initramfs: command not found
<sha1sum> but it seemingly still works
<m0rk> that's good news.
<m0rk> well, not 'good' news
<omeil> has anyone done the !ntfs-3g
<sha1sum> jmazaredo, 'apt-get install initramfs-tools'
<gnomefreak> m0rk: use gb.archive.ubuntu.com....
<m0rk> but confirmed status is nice
<sha1sum> jmazaredo, then try again
<sha1sum> gnomefreak, nice tip thx :D
<sha1sum> heh
* sha1sum edits his sources.list
<gnomefreak> yw
<Nalleman> sha1sum, how?
<lesshaste_> ok.. I am stuck.. how do I get wpa working in xfce?
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> Good Morning. When I connect to SSH and enter my password the "prompt" is never displayed. It just sits there on the client side. When I check the auth.log on the server I see that the login was authenticated successfully. The last thing in the log is "do_pam_account: called".
<a5benwillis>  .
<a5benwillis>  Anyone have an idea where to look?
<sha1sum> oops I guess that would be the other .list file
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: you get that firewall thing sorted yet?
<Kioshen> iniakulohhahaha, i'm probably missing something obvious but i'm used to have a server with dnsmasq that takes care of that
<Kioshen> iniakulohhahaha, repost your question since i have to go sorry
<sha1sum> lesshaste, look at ndiswrapper I'm guessing
<kane77> hi
<sha1sum> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: no not yet
<lesshaste> sha1sum: the driver seems to work.. I mean the wireless card is listed in systems-> networking
<iniakulohhahaha> Kioshen : where should i edit the IN A ? | when i type dig excelsior | ;excelsior.                     IN      A | ps: excelsior = my server name | my /etc/hosts => 192.168.1.254   Excelsior excelsior
<lesshaste> sha1sum: the problem is just finding some software to configure wpsa
<lesshaste> wpa
<jmazaredo> shalsum , /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-6-386 was been altered.  Cannot update
<sha1sum> a5benwillis, you might be needing to check the default shell for ssh users... I think it might be indicated separately
<sha1sum> lesshaste, can you verify a signal ?
<reubs> Hi, does anyone knowabout sshd?
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: this may help http://www.ubufied.com/2006/11/12/how-to-install-a-firewall-in-ubuntu-linux/ however you may get the same error.  If so please stick around and keep asking.  This channel gets to be a mad house.  Can be in the middle of answering someone and they disconnect.
<chiefbearclaw> So ya'll stick around and keep asking!  Don't ask and leave in 5 minutes.
<sha1sum> chiefbearclaw, werd
<sha1sum> :D
<davidwinter> where's the cheapest place in the UK to buy a OS-less laptop?
<chiefbearclaw> xD
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Which ATI-driver should i install? xfree86 och x.org ???
<a5benwillis> shalsum: I dont understand how do I check that.
<sha1sum> davidwinter, just look up in google:  linux laptop insite:.uk
<sha1sum> a5benwillis, I don't mess around with ssh alot so I can't really tell you, I just vaguely recall a separate shell specification
<fredl> christ, ktorrent is sloooooow...
<iniakulohhahaha> anyone can help me ?
<iniakulohhahaha> how to make my client ( network ) can access http://server/ ? cause rite now only can browse using http://192.168.1.254
<sha1sum> davidwinter, or if you really want no os, then lookup something similar (etc.)
<HymnToLife> iniakulohhahaha, edit /etc/host to se the IP/host correspondance
<kungfuhamster> does anyone know how to fix this gnomebaker error: "WRITE@LBA=5dc20h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] : Invalid argument" The stack of coasters I've made so far is really beginning to get annoying...   :)
<HymnToLife> /etc/hosts*
<sha1sum> iniakulohhahaha, make sure your primary dns is set to your domain controller's IP
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: hey! i solved my dpkg-issue!
<iniakulohhahaha> HymnToLife : 192.168.1.254   Excelsior excelsior <-- already pointed
<iniakulohhahaha> but still not work
<iniakulohhahaha> sha1sum : how to check it ?
<Nalleman> sha1sum, Well. now I got the file started, but I can ony hear the sound and only if the window is active. thats wierd huh?
<chiefbearclaw> UbuntuNOOB_HBG: please if installing an ATI driver take a look at this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929&highlight=Envy
<HymnToLife> UbuntuN00B_HBG, how did you do ?
<Angelus> hi guys, I've downloaded apache but I don't know what to do with ti!!??? Please help
<kane77> ubuntu started acting weirdly... it deletes my dns servers i have in network configuration. when I enter the dns's it switches from ra0 to eth0 which is wrong (I use ra0 for internet) plus all of this takes _VERY_ long... and when I restart (turn off and on) its again the same (no dns)
<reubs> sorry, but ssh takes ~2 minutes to logon can anyone help
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: well... i backed up the available and status files in /var/lib/dpkg/ and edited them
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: removed all "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic" posts
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: got this error E: Couldn't find package firestarte
<defrysk> its firestarter
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: then ran a sudo apt-get -f install and voila! everything was ok in apt-get-land again! :D
<defrysk> with an r
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HymnToLife: perhaps one ugly mother of a fix... but it worked! ;)
<bob__> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<bob__> Reading package lists... Done
<bob__> Building dependency tree... Done
<bob__> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<defrysk> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: try a..     sudo apt-get update first
<foutrelis> meow :)
<defrysk> repositories | bob__
<chiefbearclaw> oh nvm
<defrysk> !repositories | bob__
<ubotu> bob__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<iniakulohhahaha> HymnToLife : 192.168.1.254   Excelsior excelsior <-- already pointed but still not work
<iniakulohhahaha> sha1sum : how to check it ?
<defrysk> bob__, make sure to set up universe and multiverse
<HymnToLife> iniakulohhahaha, thas is set on your client, right ?
<iniakulohhahaha> HymnToLife : /etc/hosts
<iniakulohhahaha> HymnToLife : that is at /etc/hosts
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/85891-unable-install-firestarter.html
<HymnToLife> iniakulohhahaha, on which machine ?
<iniakulohhahaha> server
<chiefbearclaw> bob:__ that guy had your same problem^^
<iniakulohhahaha> HymnToLife : server , server name = excelsior
<AndrewB> Morning all.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> chiefbearclaw: whats that link... someone is hacking his own drivers?
<HymnToLife> it should be on the client
<iniakulohhahaha> hmm :(
<iniakulohhahaha> i should edit hosts at every client ???
<AndrewB> chiefbearclaw: ick ick LinuxForums.Org..
<[KotG|Tanuva] > did one of you experience problems getting packages from the repository servers today?
<HymnToLife> how is the client supposed to know the name the serve if it's not in it's hosts file ?
* bob__ eyes are hurting from all the chats :P
<HymnToLife> yep, or setup a DNS Server
<AndrewB> [KotG|Tanuva] : maybe your local/closest mirror is down.
<[KotG|Tanuva] > AndrewB: no, doesnt seem to be that - I can ping the server, but apt is unable to find the package it is supposed to get
<reubs> am I missing something? is there a special way to ask a question and get a response? really im new to *nix but want to learn
<sha1sum> iniakulohhahaha, use the network icon in the notification area to view configuration
<sha1sum> if you have xorg working
<chiefbearclaw> UbuntuNOOB_HBG: no the guy wrote a nice utility to make installing the latest ati / nvidia drivers a piece of cake.  I had ultra success with a very troubling problem with my ATI card and that was my solution.  I tried it all.
<AndrewB> reubs: what is your question.
<iniakulohhahaha> sha1sum : im on console mode
<sha1sum> I can't remember what the file is that specifies it
<sha1sum> Ive been gui for a long time
<sha1sum> heh
<foutrelis> specify what? :)
<reubs> AndrewB: i have a small prob with ssh
<sha1sum> dns server
<sha1sum> on a client
<AndrewB> reubs: ask away :)
<sha1sum> (static)
<foutrelis> hmm /etc/network/interfaces maybe? nto sure
<foutrelis> *not
<AndrewB> it is foutrelis iirc
<AndrewB> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AndrewB> not wirless
<AndrewB> hmm
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> chiefbearclaw: well then... THNX! ill take a look at it!:)
<iniakulohhahaha> ?
<kungfuhamster> does anyone know how to fix this gnomebaker error: "WRITE@LBA=5dc20h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] : Invalid argument" The stack of coasters I've made so far is really beginning to get annoying...   :)
<reubs> thanks. my ssh takes about 2 minutes to respond, im not sure whats happening, i have already turned off reverse look up
<xtknight> mornin' ;)
<lesshaste> sha1sum: yes,,  I am right next to the router
<lesshaste> sha1sum: that's not the problem
<yomm>  I'm trying Edgu on ppc G3 and yhe tab autocomplete totally freaks out when there are spaces involved ...the\ normal\ way\ doesn't\ work\ ! I tried :  "/path/path 2/" as well.. any ideas ?
<sha1sum> iniakulohhahaha, run 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<AndrewB> reubs: try looking at http://kilana.unibe.ch:8080/SCG/438
<lesshaste> sha1sum: the problem is simply that nm-applet doesn't seem to be working the way we expected
<sha1sum> see what it says
<iniakulohhahaha> root@Excelsior:/data# cat /etc/resolv.conf
<iniakulohhahaha> nameserver 202.149.64.138
<reubs> thanks andrewb :)
<lesshaste> sha1sum: see what it says?
<sha1sum> iniakulohhahaha, okay, you have to edit that file and place your domain controller on a line ABOVE the other one
<sha1sum> and set it to your internal DNS/Domain Controller server
<iniakulohhahaha> sha1sum : where? i mean name of file
<sha1sum> then save the file (you're going to have to use sudo to edit it)
<omeil> !ntfs-3g
<sha1sum> --> /etc/resolv.conf
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<omeil> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<omeil> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<iniakulohhahaha> sha1sum : what should i put on /etc/resolv.conf
<sha1sum> after you save the file I dunno whether it updates or not so you may want to restart the interface by using 'ifconfig <device> down' then 'ifconfig <device> up'
<lesshaste_> anyone used wpa_gui ?  When I run it it says Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant.
<sha1sum> iniakulohhahaha, have you ever made an DNS server for your local network?
<AndrewB> sha1sum: or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<iniakulohhahaha> rite now my client using DNS local
<iniakulohhahaha> to this machine too
<yomm> How safe is it these days to write to NTFS ?
<iniakulohhahaha> that why im cant understand why i cant browse http://excelsior or even ping excelsior
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: please also see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337650&highlight=firestarter+couldn%27t+find+package (which is closer to home)  sorry for the linuxforum link.
<French_Man26old> i look for a woman
<Nalleman> Anyone, I got a wmv  streaming video file started, but I can only hear the sound and only if the window is active. Hints someone?
<Malajub> hey
<anjel> can anyone help me with mounting an usb-cdrom during install
<AndrewB> yomm: make sure you have a back up in case. No body is held responsable other than you ;)
<Malajub> I have a lot of old Breezy Badger discs
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: just wanted to let you know you're not the only one with the problem ;)
<Angelus> is there a chat room that I can go to that will have people that will help me set up apache?
<Malajub> i dunno what to do with them!!!
<yomm> lol
<AndrewB> Malajub: drinks coasters ;)
<Malajub> i'm serious
<Malajub> can i recycle them?
<foutrelis> Angelus: apt-get install apache2 mysql-server-5.0 php5 phpmyadmin :)
<yomm> Andrewb ; no I hold you responsible ! I know where you live ! :p
<Malajub> i'm curious...how much money does it cost to make one Ubuntu disc
<AndrewB> yomm: that is who is in the tree then!
<guiden> Does anyone use gaim as the irc client?
<yomm> :)
<AndrewB> guiden: I have done. But now I use irssi.
<soweto76> To enable acpi power management with nvidia xorg driver on Ubuntu 6.10 I appear to need to disable agpgart.  How can I prevent the agpgart module from loading?
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: thanks, I cannot see lokkit or firestarter in the synaptic package manager to enable it, search does not find it
<anjel> does anyone know what /dev/ device is assigned to usb cdrom drives?
<Malajub> 'm curious...how much money does it cost to make one Ubuntu disc
<AndrewB> soweto76: check if it is in /etc/modules
<k_keller> Does anyone know if there is an option during the instalation process where I could subsittue Ubuntu with Suse (having in mind that I have Windows xp on the other partition). Will boot loader be automatically updated?
<tfault> Is it possible to enable DRI in 32-bit chroot?
<vinboy> how do I install kcontrol and its modules?
<k_keller> sorry, I meant substitute Suse into ubuntu :)
<soweto76> AndrewB, it is not in  /etc/modules
<AndrewB> k_keller: I don't understand, can you rephase?
<seravitae> is there a way to flush the write cache?
<seravitae> im having files i copied off cds show up as like 1mb when they should be a lot more
<seravitae> and my cache is like over a gig.
<omeil> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<omeil> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sha1sum> lesshaste, try running this and then typing just 'iwconfig' to check: iwconfig ath0 mode Managed ap any rate auto channel auto rate auto txpower auto retry lifetime commit
<kungfuhamster> does anyone know how to fix this gnomebaker error: "WRITE@LBA=5dc20h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] : Invalid argument" The stack of coasters I've made so far is really beginning to get annoying...   :)
<k_keller> AndrewB: I have right now Suse 10.2 on one partition and Windows XP on the other. I would like to get rid of Suse and in place of Suse install Ubuntu ( I know i will lose all data and that's ok). I'm wondering if this is possible and if yes, then if the boot loader (the thing when I can now choose to load either WIndows or Suse) will be update automaticcally into Ubuntu.
<AndrewB> soweto76: modprobe --remove [foo] 
<lesshaste_> sha1sum:  SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted.
<anjel> I can boot the ubuntu install cd from usb, but can't make Ubuntu mount the drive :(
<lesshaste_> sha1sum: what was it meant to do?
<sha1sum> lesshaste, use sudo
<AndrewB> k_keller: you can, and it will update it.
<k_keller> AndrewB: thank you very much
<AndrewB> k_keller: make sure you go to 'manually partition' and remove the SuSE partition
<sha1sum> iwconfig == ifconfig for wireless.... that command should set everything to auto and have it seek out multiple access points
<lesshaste> sha1sum: SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<Tosa_Chang> guiden: I'm using gaim
<[KotG|Tanuva] _> mwahahaaaa beryl is genious :D
<desi007> how do I get rid of "unable to get exclusive lock" I was installing something from easyubuntu and got messed up :(
<sha1sum> lol
<reubs> AndrewB: i understand my situtatioin be not be the most normal, but basicaly i'm tryin gto ssh into a vmware instalation of ubuntu, from another machine. from the machine the vmware is running from, everything is instant. from other machines on the network everything everything works quite fast but the sshd just bogs down, i have already turned the reverselookup off but i'm not to sure where to look next?
<AndrewB> k_keller: auto partition might remove the whole disk
<lesshaste> sha1sum: that still doesn't address the wpa problem
<sha1sum> lesshaste, what does just 'iwconfig' say
<deadeyes> hi all, I am trying to use vnc, I can start the server, I can connect to the vncserver, but I after typing the password, I get an X screen, without a window manager, can someone help me solving this? the vnc-log file nothing about what could be the problem
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: have you edited your /etc/apt/sources.list yet and added the extra repositories.. that may be why its not showing up in the list.  http://www.fs-security.com/docs/installation.php
<soweto76> AnAn, just says it is busy and won't remove.  Should I try it without X running?
<lesshaste> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""
<lesshaste>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<lesshaste> etc,
<soweto76> AndrewB,  just says it is busy and won't remove.  Should I try it without X running?
<AndrewB> soweto76: yes..
<AndrewB> reubs: I am not sure I am sorry to say...
<sha1sum> lesshaste, what kind of card do you have again?
<yeniklasor> how can I send files via bluetooth
<reubs> AndrewB: thanks for your help
<sha1sum> lesshaste, (find out with lspci if need be)
<lesshaste> sha1sum: atheros.. using the madwifi driver
<soweto76> AndrewB, Will that prevent it from reloading on reboot?
<AndrewB> reubs: try in #openssh
<lesshaste> sha1sum: the problem is just wpa
<lesshaste> sha1sum: it shows up fine in systems->networking
<Cid_China> Ubuntu nvidia drivers have some problems
<chiefbearclaw> bob_: Just to perhaps provide some comfort know that you essentially already have a firewall running.. its default in linux.  Firestarter just allows the ability to do more things with it.
<guiden> Tosa_Chang
<yeniklasor> I can receive files with bluetooth with bluetooth file sharing
<yeniklasor> how can I send files via bluetooth
<guiden> Is there a easy way to join a server and a room?
<lesshaste> the thing I don't understand is why nm-applet is not helping
<sha1sum> lesshaste, please don't tell me it was this simple:  'sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant'
<sha1sum> heh
<lesshaste> sha1sum: wpasupplicant is installed
<sha1sum> dammit :)
<kungfuhamster> does anyone know how to fix this gnomebaker error: "WRITE@LBA=5dc20h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] : Invalid argument" The stack of coasters I've made so far is really beginning to get annoying...   :)  (Will repay help with this problem in porn :) )
<reubs> AndrewB: cheers, your the first help, it's the first help I have had tonight, i do thank you!
<chiefbearclaw> Cid_China: please if installing an ATI OR NVIDIA driver take a look at this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929&highlight=Envy
<lesshaste> sha1sum: I havent' configured it,,, that's the problem
<AndrewB> soweto76: man rmmod too
<fredl> gosh, ktorrent is annoying me.
<soweto76> AndrewB, thanks
<hdxx> fredl: use qbittorrent
<sha1sum> lesshaste, ifcfg-ath0
<AndrewB> soweto76: I am not too sure.. trying to get it tho.. I was sure it was /etc/modules heh
<sha1sum> lesshaste, seems as if we found it both at the same time? ;)
<chiefbearclaw> kungfuhamster:  Perhaps try uninstalling gnomebacker completely and then reinstalling it with synaptic.  Sorry I can't help you more with that error.  Coaster are only fun for so long.
<fredl> hdxx that doesn't exist (that package that is)
<teron1n> chiefbearclaw: I already tried that
<teron1n> along with dvd+rw-tools
<lesshaste> sha1sum: I don't have that app
<teron1n> no luck
<fredl> hdxx and I hope you don't mean qtorrent.
<sha1sum> lesshaste, it's a file
<lesshaste> or that file
<sha1sum> lesshaste, use locate to find it, then edit
<sha1sum> oooookay
<Elrik> Inside the terminal, how do I enter a specific directory, what command?
<sha1sum> look at the info or man pages for madwifi
<soweto76> AndrewB, I would have presumed same.
<Tosa_Chang> guiden: what means easy way?
<sha1sum> Elrik, cd /dir/name/is/this
<hdxx> fredl: nah.. here you have .deb package http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=29
<chiefbearclaw> Elrik: cd
<AndrewB> soweto76: try asking in ##linux  they might help actually.
<Elrik> ok, thanks
<chiefbearclaw> ^^
<sha1sum> elrik or if the directory you want to change to is inside the one you're in already, use cd dirname
<yeniklasor> Anyone knows how to send files with bluetooth :'(
<StoneNote> teron1n, run gnomebaker as root.
<AndrewB> !bluetooth | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<fredl> hdxx, checking it out...
<deadeyes>  hi all, I am trying to use vnc, I can start the server, I can connect to the vncserver, but I after typing the password, I get an X screen, without a window manager, can someone help me solving this? the vnc-log file nothing about what could be the problem
<soweto76> AndrewB, okeeleedokeelee :)
<sha1sum> okay you guys have me caught the fuck up lol I have to go... excuse the language but I haven't installed for like 3-4 hours because of my addiction to getting people converted to openOS
<sha1sum> hehehe
<lesshaste> sha1sum: the driver is configured no? Otherwise I wouldn't already have ath0.. the problem is configuring wpa
<sha1sum> peace
<linuxnewbie756> how can i minimize firefox, thunderbird, etc to the notification area? i remember hearing about a program to let you do that with all programs, i don't remember what it is called
<anjel> anyone here ever mount an usb cdrom in ubuntu? :/
<AndrewB> soweto76: might have it....  edit /etc/modules.d/autoload/kernel-x.x
<hdxx> fredl: first install rblibtorrent, and then qbittorrent
<fredl> hdxx, alright.
<Tosa_Chang> guiden: first, name server,second, connect,and then /join #ubuntu. what about your way to join #ubuntu?
<SoulChild> HI ALL
<SoulChild> my "Places->Server"-Folder is empty, there is no Windows-Network Folder in it anymore... any ideas would be great
<fredl> says it needs libboost-thread1.33.1
<fredl> hdxx, says it needs libboost-thread1.33.1
<hdxx> fredl: sudo apt-cache libboost
<hdxx> fredl: sudo apt-cache search libboost
<AndrewB> SoulChild: make sure samba is still running [samba client] 
<fredl> oh okay ofcourse, dpkg doesn't download anything.
<SoulChild> andrewB samba is installed... typing smb://PC-NAME Works but there is no icon in server-folder for windows-network
<Raider1> Is there any command in ubuntu to get the load status for each individual cpu core ?
<fredl> hdxx, seems like most the libboost packages are broken.
<fredl> oh wait...
<Raider1> top and ps only show overall CPU loads, not per-core
<fredl> n/m, scratch that.
<hdxx> fredl: sudo apt-get install libboost-thread1.33.1
<fredl> yeah got it running, n/m
<Elrik> what do I need to install to enable wireless connections on Linux Ubuntu?
<hdxx> ok :)
<SoulChild> @ALL who can help: my samba-client works correctly but the windows-networt symbol is missing in "Places->Server" , any help would be great?
<Angelus> sorry to do this again everyone, but I'm having so much rtrouble understadning what's going on with Apache
<Angelus> Where do I put the html files so I can veiw them through 127.0.0.1???
<ardchoille> Angelus: /var/www
<deadeyes>  hi all, I am trying to use vnc, I can start the server, I can connect to the vncserver, but I after typing the password, I get an X screen, without a window manager, can someone help me solving this? the vnc-log file nothing about what could be the problem
<ardchoille> Angelus: Unless you've defined another location, which I don't think you did due to your question
<Angelus> hehe no I haven't!!! but thanks for the direction on that!!!
<MinceR> hi
<MinceR> is it possible to downgrade packages with apt-get? aptitude is driving me crazy.
<fab07> il y a quelqu'un??
<fredl> hdxx, how's qbittorrent better than ktorrent in your opinion?
<er4z0r> fab07: join ubuntu-fr
<fredl> hdxx, coz it seems equally slow :P
<hdxx> fredl: for me work great :)
<fredl> I can get 400KB/s over my ISP...
<Raider1> fredl, Up or down ?
<fredl> I'm getting 3.2KB/s on one test torrent.
<hdxx> o get 195KB/s .. this is my full download :)
<fredl> Raider, down.
<Raider1> Ahh, thats decent
<SecrethX> where are the session files located? (the file that contains the programs that need to be started @ startup?)
<superbia> Hi, anyone know a good repo for entrance?
<Raider1> I got 812K/s down when downloading the ubunut 6.10 iso :P
<fredl> now it's going up to 9 KB/s, let's give it a little bit of time...
<hdxx> fredl: you can try deluge too :)
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: I have edited the sources.list, but which are the extra repos I need to add?
<Softly> sup
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: know that torrents will always seems to go slow at first.. they pick up speed usually.
<Raider1> I wish RoadRunner's upstream was as fast as the downstream
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, yeah I know.
<Angelus> does ASP work with Apache?
<Raider1> Then I'd have no problem shelling out the $ for their business line
<Uatec> hi there
<Humza> thank god. it took me an hour to find out how to start xchat. :P
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, but I don't even see any external connections coming in on qbittorrent.
<fredl> not that I care :P but others tend to snub you if they can't connect to you.
<Elrik> Can somebody help me configure my internet so that I can connect to my home network on Linux Ubuntu, I have a wireless network card, i used ndiswrapper and all that is working, but when i click system/administartion/networking there are only 2 options, wired connections, and modem, not a wireless one
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: remove the ## in front of the ones marked universe.
<SecrethX> where are the session files located? (the file that contains the programs that need to be started @ startup?)
<Softly> dunno
<Uatec> what's the name of the binary which ubuntu uses to manage services from the gui? for some reason i can't run it from the menu, so i'm going to sudo it from the terminal
<fredl> somewhere in .gn* :)
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: you shouldn't have to add any
<|drin|> whaaaaaa :D
<unimatrix9> is there some new art work in feisty fawn?
<fredl> well perhaps it's just coz I'm downloading xbox torrents...
<|drin|> anyone happen to have some experience with configging ATI X1600 mobility driver?
<vinboy> how do I install kcontrol and its modules?
<|_SpY_|> im remove my "windows vista" ... and backup "windows mail" folder... now i use ubuntu.... ok.... how i import the msgs of windows mail to Evolution email client? anybody can help me?
<chiefbearclaw> |drin|: please if installing an ATI OR NVIDIA driver take a look at this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929&highlight=Envy
<dioxin> Hi! Suddenly I can't transfer my digitalcam pictures from the camera to the computer, The camera says "connectet to the computer" but the computer says "cameratype not recognized" or something like that! What has happend? How can I fix it?
<|drin|> thanks chiefbearclaw
<chiefbearclaw> I have an X1600 Pro AGP... it worked for me
<fredl> So when will Mark Shuttleworth run out of money?
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: I did that as root and then switched back to admin user and in the search box of Synaptic it never came up when I searched on Firestarter or Lokkit :\
<|drin|> i followed some tutorials
<dromer> how can I make a personal 404-page?
<|_SpY_|> im remove my "windows vista" ... and backup "windows mail" folder... now i use ubuntu.... ok.... how i import the msgs of windows mail to Evolution email client? anybody can help me?
<dromer> "windows mail" ? whats that?
<dromer> you mean like outlook?
<fredl> well qbittorrent isn't it for me :/
<fredl> looks sort of pretty....
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: that is odd... I have edited my source.list that same as I have told you and I see it available.  Please stick around I am sure someone knows a solution.  If you know how just download the correct package from their site directly and install that way.  A manual install if you will.
<ardchoille> |drin|: There are some examples in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf about custom error pages.
<fredl> does anybody here use fluxtorrent?
<shriphani_> why does my look so bad ? ----> http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mckz5.jpg
<fredl> ehr torrentflux that is.
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: there are a decent amount of clients to try available for linux so give them all a whirl.  I use Azureus when in Linux and !burt in Windows XP.
<Uatec> use usenet
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, well I tried azureus too for a while, but now it keeps crashing.
<Humza> when I try connecting to quakenet using xchat, the program lists channels on the network until xchat crashes. how do I cancel that function? thanks.
<esaym> fredl:  I use torrent flux
<chiefbearclaw> correction !burst*
<fredl> esaym, you installed it on Ubuntu 6.10?
<esaym> no, 6.06 lamp
<esaym> https://lindsay.ath.cx/bit/  :P
<fredl> esaym, coz I seem to have this problem with dbconfig-common on which torrentflux depends. dbconfig-common won't create the torrentflux database for me for some reason.
<esaym> And I didn't really even have to install it.  I just copied the tar into a folder on the webserver and that was it
<shriphani_> did anyone see the link i posted ?
<jlamr> I have the mp3 codecs - Where do I browse to open the m4u file, if I'm using gxine?
<leshaste> I am trying to get wpa working with no luck in xubuntu. iwconfig shows ath0 and lots of info and wifi0 with "no wireless extensions"
<esaym> I think you got to make the database right?
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: well I did the manual download of lokkit, the tar file but the script does not seem to want to run :\
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: azureus depends on java so be sure to update the java stuff first and all.. I use the latest java and in the beta of the azureus2.jar file and have zero problems with azureus in ubuntu 6.10.
<esaym> fredl:  one sec let me look for the faq
<fredl> esaym, well you can make it yourself, but the Ubuntu package uses dbconfig-common
<leshaste> nm-applet does not give any option to configure it either
<leshaste> what can I do?
<fredl> esaym, and dbconfig-common should ask you some questions when torrentflux is installed and then create the database for you.
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: have you tried to see if firestarter is listed in add/remove rather than synaptic?  Maybe it is listed there.
<fredl> but I think that either dbconfig-common is broken or I have messed up something somewhere.
<DJ_Gentoo> or just download it from fs-security.com
<gop> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Timido__> buenas
<shriphani_> DJ_Gentoo, you seem to be free..... can you please look at this http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mckz5.jpg
<esaym> fredl: I can't remember if I did that, I just followed the the install file that came with it
<DJ_Gentoo> I did...
<esaym> fredl: did you do: mysqladmin create torrentflux
<Timido__> como hago para que al apagar el sistema me mate antes una determinada aplicacion
<DJ_Gentoo> it seems good enough for casual use
<DJ_Gentoo> !es | timido__
<ubotu> timido__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shriphani_> ehh
<shriphani_> it looks all messed up to me
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: nothing under firestarter or fire or lokkit there
<bob__> !repositories
<fredl> esaym, no I shouldn't have to, I did install torrentflux on my Debian virtual host though, that also uses dbconfig-common and there it works fine.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Timido__> thank ubotu
<morpheus74> Does anyone know how I can broadcast my web cam?  I would like to keep it semi-private - where only those I give an access code to can access the cam.
<AndrewB> Timido__: ubotu is a bot ;)
<limetang> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<fredl> esaym, but you're right, I could simply create the database myself.
<Timido__> thank by all I go ubuntu-es
<Timido__> bye
<esaym> fredl: I didnt use the dbconfig is just did: mysqladmin create torrentflux and mysql torrentflux < mysql_torrentflux.sql
<leshaste> how do I get it to find the access point and connect to it?
<shriphani_> DJ_Gentoo, the problem is whatever i click on results in something else happening
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: did you run sudo apt-get update after editing sources?  (so that the repositories are queried and updated I suppose)
<fredl> esaym, so since I haven't (yet) set it up, is it worth the while you think?
<Bnirkow> i`m on ubuntu feisty with ati card (radeon x700) and when i run beryl-manager i see error:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". how can i fix it??
<esaym> fredl: you mean, "is torrent flux worth it?"
<fredl> esaym, yeah :)
<chiefbearclaw> Bnirkow: from what I understand beryl and ati do not work.. do get 3d in ati dri has to be enabled.. and if memory serves beryl needs dri enabled.. a catch 22.
<esaym> fredl:  yea I like it.  I  used to run my desktop 24/7 but it draws 200watts at idle.  Now installed emule and torrent  flux on my webserver so I don't have to run my desktop 24/7.  And the webserver only draws 30watts ;)
<chiefbearclaw> to get*
<fredl> 30 watts? wow that's not much.
<Unox> Hello, I'm (very) new to Ubuntu/Linux and wondered how to uninstall programs and all that, not by synaptic or add/remove, I want to uninstall VMWare Server, but cannot find it in either of them
<esaym> So I did it to save on the power bill
<fredl> what you have in there?
<DJ_Gentoo> !automatix | Unox
<ubotu> Unox: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<esaym> fredl: yes it is a 360mhz k6-2 from 1995 lol
<fredl> mini-itx thingie?
<MinceR> bye
<Bnirkow> chiefbearclaw: but how..
<shriphani_> i guess i have to adjust with emelfm and rox
<lefrog> 1
<fredl> esaym, you actually measured the usage?
<esaym> fredl:  no its just an old tower from 1995 http://lindsay.ath.cx/wserver.php
<dioxin> Hi! Suddenly I can't transfer my digitalcam pictures from the camera to the computer, The camera says "connectet to the computer" but the computer says "cameratype not recognized" or something like that! What has happend? How can I fix it?
<Unox> ubotu: you cannot install VMWare server with automatix, only VMWare player
<DJ_Gentoo> man, it makes my laptop look like a l33t machine...
<fredl> esaym, because I'm running an old 500MHz AMD too and one of the drawbacks of it is that Linux can't scale back the frequency on it.
<ardchoille> !bot | Unox
<ubotu> Unox: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fjolnir> hey! may anyone help me setting up my network card? i installed it, but eth0 didn't appear...
<esaym> fredl: yes my UPS has a watt meter in it.  the desktop draws 216 watts at idle and 290 max while t he webserver draws about 20-30watts idle
<DJ_Gentoo> 800MHz Celeron, i810 GFX
<leshaste> I am trying to get wpa working with no luck in xubuntu. iwconfig shows ath0 and lots of info and wifi0 with "no wireless extensions"
<leshaste> nm-applet does not give any option to configure it either
<leshaste> how do I get it to find the access point and connect to it?
<fredl> esaym, wow that's cool. I should get myself some watt meter, I'm getting curious now...
<Unox> hehe, so ubotu is a bot  :o
<ardchoille> Unox: :)
<esaym> fredl:  oh, my desktop is an amd athlon at 2.6mhz.  I am afraid if I mess with frequency scalling it will mess up the over clock
<Unox> anyone?
<fredl> esaym, coz this workstation I have here is so nice and quiet that I hardly think about it's power consumption...
<dromer> can anyone help me setup custom 404's on my apache2 server?
<Elrik> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fredl> esaym, and my old 500MHz AMD webserver is NOISY, for some reason I associate noiselevel with powerconsumption :P
<chiefbearclaw> Bnirkow: from what I understand beryl and ati do not work.  If DRI is enabled for beryl to work then it will cause an adverse effect and make your 3d acceleration fail.
<esaym> fredl: Yea you can buy a watt meter online for $20.  Most newer deskttops don't draw much at idle.  It was just the pentium4 and amd athlon's that were poer hungry (at idle)
<Unox> Hello, I'm (very) new to Ubuntu/Linux and wondered how to uninstall programs and all that, not by synaptic or add/remove, I want to uninstall VMWare Server, but cannot find it in either of them, BUMP
<shriphani_> esaym, a 1995 box ?
<fredl> esaym, correct. my laptop has ACPI properly installed and it nicely slows down the CPU when I'm not doing anything intensive.
<esaym> fredl: yea that webserver was noisy too.  I took the psu apart and changed the fan over to the 5 volt rail instead of 12 volts.  So now I can't hear the fan
<unimatrix9> /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<shriphani_> Unox, didnt you go through a long questionnaire during installation ?
<unimatrix9> thats how you do it...
<esaym> shriphani_: yea and old box with amd k6-2 cpu
<Unox> shriphani_:yes, nut there were some kernel problems of some sort
<unimatrix9> tell me if you have done it succesfully...
<esaym> fredl: yea my laptop does that too. I have heard of people using powernowd to scale athlons on desktops though. not sure how
<shriphani_> Unox, unimatrix has posted the command
<unimatrix9> /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<unimatrix9> :)
<_ceed_> Question: I run Ubuntu on my desktop, and now I want to move it to a laptop. Since I am using it for work I do not have time to mess too much with it. What kind if laptop should I get where Ubuntu just runs and wireless, lan, display, powermanagement and standby just works?
<Unox> unimatrix9: thanks, I'll try that:)
<fredl> esaym, I've tried very hard to get powernowd to work like a year ago or so, but couldn't get it to work properly. Maybe I should try again, I think you can also control the fanspeed with it.
<unimatrix9> might need sudo ...
<Raider1> Ok, I must be crazy or something, but shouldn't the command 'symlink' to create symlinks, etc, exist ? :P
<shriphani_> _ceed_, my laptop is an acer travelmate 4500. ubuntu runs like a breeze on it
<Puschman> mubutu
<SoulChild> @ALL who can help: my samba-client works correctly but the windows-networt symbol is missing in "Places->Server" , any help would be great?
<blasco> ciaoooo
<Mattias> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<esaym> hey anyone know a good alternative to vmware?  I need to be able to load os's from a cd or iso.  Or is vmware server as good as it gets?
<_ceed_> shriphani_: No problem even with going to and from stand-by?
<shriphani_> _ceed_, no
<fredl> I wonder if Linux running on an XBOX will use lots of electricity.
<Fjolnir> hey! may anyone help me setting up my network card? i installed it, but eth0 didn't appear...
<shriphani_> esaym, vmware workstation ?
<Unox> why can I still see, the VMWare server console icon?
<_ceed_> sounds like heaven. Tried on a
<_ceed_> HP laptop. tons of problems
<esaym> shriphani_: yea that looks good but it costs $189?!
<Fahrenheit> Hello everybody, what's the size of the ubuntu repositories (only for i386) ?
<esaym> fredl: yea I thought about going the xbbox linux way.  It only has like  64mb of ram though
<chiefbearclaw> _ceed_: I would imagine the latest stable distribution release i.e. Edgy
<shriphani_> esaym, keygen ?
<SLUTS> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<SLUTS> wana hav sex?
<morgan> anyone know what happened to the automatix site....???....
<esaym> shriphani_: rofl Yea I guess I could go that route
<shriphani_> esaym, i did
<SLUTS> baby m good at it
<cypher1> how can i use activkey in ubuntu ?
<SLUTS> r u virgin?
<shriphani_> ops
<_ceed_> chief bearclaw: I am running edgy, yes. on the hp wirless wpa wouldnt work, and evey time it went to standby it froze and wouldnt come back.
<leshaste> I am trying to get wpa working with no luck in xubuntu. iwconfig shows ath0 and lots of info and wifi0 with "no wireless extensions"
<leshaste> nm-applet does not give any option to configure it either
<leshaste> how do I get it to find the access point and connect to it?
<SLUTS> who cares
<chiefbearclaw> SLUTS: sudo apt-get install sex?  i think is the only way to get sex in this channel.
<SLUTS> lets tak abt sex:P
<chiefbearclaw> you might be in the wrong place
<unimatrix9> virtual alternatives : virtualbox, xen, qemu, remote desktop ( install os on other pc ) vmware player...
<SLUTS> wts wrong with u man
<|drin|> chiefbearclaw: You redirected me to the easy installmethod for ati drivers
* _ceed_ wants SLUTS outta here.
<|drin|> chiefbearclaw: I have problems with adding the repossitories to a file
<sdac221x_> Hi, im not exactly sure how to install additional themes for gkrellm.  the site mentions some locations where themes are stored.  after i untar the file...which directory do i place it under ?  thanks
<|drin|> chiefbearclaw: in what format should it be?
<morgan> anyone know what happened to the automatix site....???....is there any other way to get it....???....
<mark458> Hey guys I just installed Ubuntu to my computer but I dont have access to my secondary drive. I can see everything in terminal but I cant see it in file browser.
<SLUTS> tht not Fair :@
* DJ_Gentoo seconds _ceed_
<shriphani_> |drin|, ascii
<|drin|> shriphani_: sorr?
<|drin|> shriphani_: ah
<shriphani_> :D
<|drin|> shriphani_: I mean the syntax :D
<Elrik> I'm trying to connect to my home network, and what i've done so far is
<Elrik> Install the drivers, wrapped them with ndiswrapper, so when i type sudo ndiswrapper it says "driver installed, hardware present", and made a module and all for it, but when i press System/Administration/Networking, the only options are "MODEM" and "WIRED CONNECTION", how can I make an "WIRELESS" bar to that?
<Elrik> What I'm using is a wireless USB 2.0 adapter 802.11g by ASUS, and the ndiswrapper from the ubuntu CD.
<Elrik> I want to get ubuntu to work cause I hate windows,, please help if you can, also I'm trying to connect to a WGA614v6 NETGEAR router, it's encrypted and has 2 other computers using it sometimes.
<Elrik> ooops
<Elrik> soz
<DJ_Gentoo> !pastebin
<mark458> Anyone know what I can do to access it? I dont want to modify the partition
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SLUTS> SHUT UP
<chiefbearclaw> !repositories | |drin|
<ubotu> |drin|: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SLUTS> NO ONE CAREs
<unimatrix9> i think for gkrell its  /usr/share/gkrellm2/themes/
<Elrik> somebody help me please :/
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: I now get
<SpacePuppy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<unimatrix9> but check first if its there...
<bob__> Reading package lists... Done
<bob__> Building dependency tree... Done
<bob__> Package gnome-lokkit is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bob__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bob__> is only available from another source
<bob__> E: Package gnome-lokkit has no installation candidate
<esaym> !kick SLUTS
<fredl> esaym, http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Upgrading_Xbox_RAM_HOWTO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick sluts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SLUTS> _|_
<erisco> how do I force a cdrom to umount?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.101.184.94]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<SpacePuppy> thanks
<erisco> it keeps saying the device is busy.. it surely is not
<gnomefreak> bob__: use pastebin please
<esaym> fredl: I will read it
<wceoscar> can i install beryl with the drivers provided by automatix2???
<bob__> gnomefreak: pastebin?
<Elrik> please won't somebody help me with setting up my internet... im desperate
<leshaste> grr
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | bob__
<ubotu> bob__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fredl> esaym, haven't done it myself yet. This weekend I'm getting a mod chip and a 200G HD installed in my XBOX
<unimatrix9> type mount in console
<gnomefreak> wceoscar: we dont support automatix nor its use please see #automatix
<unimatrix9> see whats mounted, then type umount /dev/ wich you want to ...
<erisco> nevermind, spotted the problem ^.^
<mark458> So noone knows how to give me access to my backup drive?
<unimatrix9> ok :)
<esaym> fredl: yea I have heard of that.  That guy made it sound easy
<unimatrix9> makr458 whats the device?
<morgan> anyone know what happened to the automatix site....???....is there any other way to get it....???....
<leshaste> #http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136&highlight=wpa refers to ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant  ... I don't have that on my system.. is it out of date or should I install something new?
<mark458> Is a 400GB SATA drive.
<bob__> chiefb
<gnomefreak> morgan: ask in #automatix
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7365/
<bob__> gnomefreak: thanks
<Elrik> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369230 can somebody please help`?
* esaym loves ubuntu so much
<yccheok> hi all, any lightweight WYSIWYG html editor for linux?
<unimatrix9> nvu
<yccheok> unimatrix9, i feel it is not tat lightweight.
<unimatrix9> apt get nvu ( editor html )
<Humza> I just installed ubuntu. It's supposed to be userfriendly, right? It isn't! Nothing works! the find function doesn't show any results, not in xwin nor in the terminal. xchat is persistent to list channels until it crashes etc. etc.
<unimatrix9> the gedit...
<eDRoaCH> hmm i found you guys but i have to go to work in just a few minutes T-T
<DJ_Gentoo> its not wysiwyg
<Humza> either something is terribly wrong with my installation, or ubuntu really isn't userfriendly
<mark458> I can access the drive in terminal but not fiel browser.
<rbil> mark458: if you post the results of sudo fdisk -l and the contents of your fstab to pastebin, someone should be able to help you
<unimatrix9> then? thats lightweight ...
<unimatrix9> :)
<DJ_Gentoo> how about Mozilla Composer
<yccheok> unimatrix9, but that one is not wysiwyg
<yccheok> unimatrix9, haha, ok ok
<Enselic`> How do I send an Evolution mail in TEXT format without it inserting \n at long lines?
<DJ_Gentoo> mousepad is lighter than GEdit
<DJ_Gentoo> ;)
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: well I was trying to help with the firestarter problem. That is an issue with lokkit.  However it seems that you are having a similar problem installing it as well.  So perhaps your problem is beyond my knowledge.  I am not sure what else to suggest.
<yccheok> last time old day i use netscape composer
<mark458> Well heres the catch its an NTFS drive that I also use in winodws xp  and I cant make it to where IO cant access it in xp
<yccheok> year 1996
<fredl> Hrmm, ktorrent is pissing me off more and more, I'm downloading 11 torrents and the *total* download speed goes to, like, 20KB/s
<fredl> that's just ridiculous.
<yccheok> DJ_Gentoo, where i can get mozilla composer?
<unimatrix9> nvu looks just like netscape composer , and there is an reason for that too
<DJ_Gentoo> download it, use apt
<DJ_Gentoo> apt-get install mozilla
<unimatrix9> some developer...
<unimatrix9> same
<unimatrix9> :)
<Jeruvy> sorry for the OT, but is there a firefox channel on freenode?
<mark458> Disk /dev/sda: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes
<mark458> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders
<mark458> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mark458>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mark458> /dev/sda1               1       48641   390708801    7  HPFS/NTFS
<DJ_Gentoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fredl> hmm, here's an experiment, I'll try and see if I can apt-get install azureus on my Debian unstable vmware partition...
<fredl> and if that works fine for me, that seals Ubuntu's destiny then :P
<DJ_Gentoo> *gasp*
<Elrik> I'm trying to connect to my home network, and what i've done so far is
<Elrik> Install the drivers, wrapped them with ndiswrapper, so when i type sudo ndiswrapper it says "driver installed, hardware present", and made a module and all for it, but when i press System/Administration/Networking, the only options are "MODEM" and "WIRED CONNECTION", how can I make an "WIRELESS" bar to that?
<Elrik> What I'm using is a wireless USB 2.0 adapter 802.11g by ASUS, and the ndiswrapper from the ubuntu CD.
<Elrik> I want to get ubuntu to work cause I hate windows,, please help if you can, also I'm trying to connect to a WGA614v6 NETGEAR router, it's encrypted and has 2 other computers using it sometimes.
<DJ_Gentoo> !pastebin | Elrik
<ubotu> Elrik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> fred1, it should be easy to install azeurus from the repos.
<mark458> So I guess noone can help :(
<DJ_Gentoo> use pastebin, and we might
<DJ_Gentoo> !pastebin | mark458
<ubotu> mark458: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Elrik> since i'm desperate, sure, i will give it a shot
<|_SpY_|> im remove my "windows vista" ... and backup "windows mail" folder... now i use ubuntu.... ok.... how i import the msgs of windows mail to Evolution email client? anybody can help me?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ_Gentoo, pastebin has been posted 84 gazillion times in 10sec, i think he got the message
<kevor> |_SpY_|: what format are the Windows Mail files?
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: what is your max upload speed provided by your ISP?  With bittorrent your download speed can sometimes be a factor as to how much you are uploading.  In turn.. uploading at Max bandwidth can also cause an inverse effect where it saturates the connection so much so that the download speed suffers.  This problem can be easily corrected by capping your upload speed by about 10-12% and capping your download speed by 3-5%.  D
<chiefbearclaw> oing this will leave 'room' for the connection to breathe.
<DJ_Gentoo> mark458: wait... you don't need to tell us all that info
<unimatrix9> is automatix gone? or just down?
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, I just installed a whole slew of packages and the download speed was approx 450KB/s *with* ktorrent running.
<IndyGunFreak> unimatrix9, its just down, look at the message in #automatix
<DJ_Gentoo> type "ls /media/[name of drive] " and tell us the results
<DJ_Gentoo> I think its down
<mark458> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7366/
<DJ_Gentoo> hope so
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, but ktorrent appears to be getting slower and slower.
<unimatrix9> a overlooked that, sorry
<mark458> There
<DJ_Gentoo> mark458: see previous message
<_raphael_> does anybody know what the command for crossfire-client-gtk2 is?
<unimatrix9> mark458, whats the question?
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, I've tried fiddling a bit with the upload speed, that helped nothing whatsoever.
<DJ_Gentoo> having trouble accessing partitions
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: with any torrent or file sharing type app there will always be variable speed issues and with torrent there is a ton of factors behind it.
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, portforwarding is set up properly, I'm running DHT.
<xfab> hi there
<Elrik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7367/
<IndyGunFreak> fredl, what problem are you having with BitTorrent?..
<IndyGunFreak> i've had issues with it also
<fraudster> anyone here have a geforce 7300GS?
<fraudster> anyone.... ?
<mark458> I have a back up drive that i have stored alllll my many years of data. in windows I have no problem getting into it and using it. BUt in ubuntu I can only see the data in terminal
<IndyGunFreak> I've got a Geforce 5200
<xfab> I've got a little question: why is everywhere "dapper" in the sources.list of Edgy Eft?
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, sucks.
<DJ_Gentoo> mark458: I have a soution!
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, yeah I'm familiar with the idea behind torrents and that they *can* get slow for miscellaneous reasons, but to have ktorrent go as low as 10KB/s while downloading multiple torrents is inexcusable IMO.
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, works fine for me,
<DJ_Gentoo> type "sudo nautilus /media
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, no doom3 or berly
<DJ_Gentoo>  in the terminal
<fraudster> :)
<iniakulohhahaha> how to make my client ( network ) can access http://server/ ? cause rite now only can browse using http://192.168.1.254
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, i use beryl just fine
<mark458> Will i still be able to access the drive in windows?
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, really????
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<DJ_Gentoo> yes
<chiefbearclaw> fraudster: please if installing the latest ATI OR NVIDIA driver take a look at this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929&highlight=Envy
<DJ_Gentoo> through nautilus
<leshaste> in wpa_supplicant.conf... what should ctrl_interface be?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't game, so i can't comment on Doom
<DJ_Gentoo> you just need the permissions to do it
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, umm... what is min for berly?
<IndyGunFreak> but its 256mb i think it could handle it.
<DJ_Gentoo> using sudo does that
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, mine 512 ddr3
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, i have no idea, but Beryl gives me no probs at all.
<DJ_Gentoo> faudster: I envy you... 5200FX here
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, like what fps?
<xfab> I've got a little question: why is everywhere "dapper" in the sources.list of Edgy Eft?
<DJ_Gentoo> *fraudster
<kevor> iniakulohhahaha: $ sudo echo "192.168.1.254   server" >> /etc/hosts
<fredl> hmm, you can do remote X things with ssh -X <hostname? right?
<leshaste> I ask as the example has /var/run/wpa_supplicant that doesn't exist
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, its all set to default, i haven't messed with it much, and i can't get to the PC right now.
<fraudster> DJ_Gentoo, heh
<Uatec> fredl, try it
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: what is you bandwidth upstream and downstream that is available when there is no file sharing or net activity whatsoever?
<will_> Is there a program that will let me have a separate background for each workspace?
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, I see
<DJ_Gentoo> and it runs Beryl okay
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, how much did the vid go for?
<IndyGunFreak> will_, i wish ther ewas
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: you may be trying to download too many files at once.
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, like 90 bucks I think, i got it a few days ago when my older card died.
<DJ_Gentoo> Compiz runs okay on my laptop, and its an i810...
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, don't know exactly about upload speed. download speed it pretty much like I said earlier, 450KB/s or so
<mark458> OK cool that worked
<iniakulohhahaha> kevor : i have already check it b4
<iniakulohhahaha> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<iniakulohhahaha> 202.149.64.114  Excelsior excelsior
<iniakulohhahaha> 192.168.1.254   Excelsior excelsior
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, that is to expensive, rip off
<DJ_Gentoo> mark458: yq, anytime
<xfab> I've got a little question: why is everywhere written "dapper" in the sources.list of Edgy Eft? shouldn't there be "edgy"?
<DJ_Gentoo> *yw
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, the 7300GS is $80
<mark458> Next question
<DJ_Gentoo> whoops
<will_> Is there a program that launches terminal command or applications by using a keyboard shortut?
<will_> Shortcut.*
<mark458> I dont have the codecs to see my movies.
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, hmm, too many downloads at once?
<DJ_Gentoo> okay...
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: your upload speed is equally important to know.. and can be a major cause as to why your downloads of torrents are slow.
<xfab> will_: you can set that with gnome
<mark458> How do I get them.
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, dvi output right?
<DJ_Gentoo> mark458: go to www.ubuntuguide.com
<will_> xfab: How?
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, i may be wrong on the model number, but i thought it was 5200... maybe not... but it was comparable to the prices i saw nline...
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, yes
<DJ_Gentoo> all-in-one FAQ
<xfab> will_: just go to System -> Settings
<IndyGunFreak> and tv output...
<DJ_Gentoo> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will_> I'm using Ubuntu.
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, I dont think it is the 5200, the price dosent make it
<DJ_Gentoo> !guide
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, screen?
<googol> im all beryl requires is open GL its not a very taxing application.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xfab> will_: then you'll something like "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: try looking into queuing so that once a download finishes.. it will seed until a certain ratio... then once complete it will move to the next download.
<will_> It's not in there.
<iniakulohhahaha> kevor : join to  #helpmeeeeeeeee i cant pv you
<xfab> will_: I'm using the Swiss Version, so I don't know how it's exactely called
<IndyGunFreak> will_, look at the Ubuntu wiki
<will_> xfab: that doesn't let me choose what I want to launch.
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, I've done that too, set the max ratio to 1.2
<kraut> moin
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: hi thanks for the help, strangly commands like sudo gedit do not seem to work but gedit does
<xfab> will_: you're right, I'm sorry
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, ?
<RuarriS> I have a sound problem, in that I only get sound from the right side
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: A common mistake by bittorrent users is trying to download too much at once.
<will_> xfab: it's okay
<mark458> Tried that and I cant find what I need.
<ardchoille> 1gksudo | bob__
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: sorry I can't help you more
<DJ_Gentoo> dern...
<ardchoille> !gksudo | bob__
<ubotu> bob__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<IndyGunFreak> will_, reference 1.6.4.2                       http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, sorry, what was your question, i was looking up that link
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: and yw.
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, upload speed is about 85KB/s
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, what screen you got?
<IndyGunFreak> what screen?
<fraudster> yes
<xfab> anyone here knows why the there is always "dapper" in the sources.list of a Edgy Ubuntu Version?
<IndyGunFreak> you mean how big is my screen?
<IndyGunFreak> 19in
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, the screen with the 5200
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, so that seems pretty typical DSL, 450KB/85KB
<meiyaaiwo> hello
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, model?
<will_> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, widescreen?
<xfab> is it bad, if I replace all the "dapper" with "edgy"?
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, no, not widescreen
<IndyGunFreak> will_, no prob
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, widescreen's pwn :)
<IndyGunFreak> well, i don't need or want one, frankly i think they suck
<IndyGunFreak> i dont' like widescreen tv's either
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, nah, like all screens are wide just dont notice
<arke> greetings. :)
<bob__> uboto: thanks but I get an error running that for gedit
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, why dont you like them?
<arke> Question- what app would I use for making an image rip of a DVD?
<IndyGunFreak> fraudster, just don't.
<IndyGunFreak> i like the standard screens better.
<idefix> if you need an nVidia GeForce 2, GeForce 4mx, or better OR an ATI Radeon 8500, 9250, or better.. is an Asus AGP-V2740, 8Mb good enough?
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, personal preference, ok
<mark458> So... noone knows then?
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: okay then if you can in your client make cap your download to 430KB and cap your upload to around 70KB.  Download no more than 2 torrents at a time with those speeds.  With a max of 3 or 4 active.  (as in how many torrents are downloading and seeding.. the total of everything being shared)
<ardchoille> bob__: Can you pastebin that error you're getting with gksudo please?
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, brb, food is here :)
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, hmm, ok lemme try that.
<xfab> logout
<rbil> mark458: you got your ntfs mount straightened out?
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: you should experience faster downloads that way.  provided that the torrent is well seeded.
<fredl> cap the download speed? :)
<chiefbearclaw> yes cap it slightly
<fredl> haha if it gets to that download speed I'll be jumping up and down dude :)
<Mattias> ls
<chiefbearclaw> upload is more important to cap however
<bob__> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7369/
<chiefbearclaw> but you don't want to saturate your download either... you see IF it maxes out.
<will_> I made my home folder 4GB not realizing that there would be 2 gigs of hidden files.
<will_> What should I do?
<meiyaaiwo> ?
<ardchoille> bob__: That is normal, ignore it.
<idefix> are there people here with knowledge of graphics cards?
<IndyGunFreak> idefix, i know how to instlal them..lol
<ardchoille> bob__: Well, not normal, it's being worked on. For the time being you can ignore it.
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, I have one torrent loading now, and one seeding. Set the caps to what you suggested...
<Nozzy> hello everybody
<mark458> So... No awnser?
<idefix> IndyGunFreak, if you need an nVidia GeForce 2, GeForce 4mx, or better OR an ATI Radeon 8500, 9250, or better.. is an Asus AGP-V2740, 8Mb good enoug
<adamputinski> can someone help me install ubuntu
<Nozzy> adamputinski i can
<chiefbearclaw> please if installing the latest ATI OR NVIDIA driver take a look at this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929&highlight=Envy
<DJ_Gentoo> adamputinski: sure
<IndyGunFreak> idefix, look in the system specs
<DJ_Gentoo> what's the holdup?
<adamputinski> the resize partition
<IndyGunFreak> look at the specs on the card, then look at the specs on the motherboard
<adamputinski> i cant figure out which way to move the slider
<will_> Last time I tried to install Beryl I screwed X and couldn't fix it.
<DJ_Gentoo> !partitioning | adamputinski
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, I see virtually no change whatsoever. In fact, the upload speed on the one torrent I'm now downloading is about 4 times as high as the download speed.
<ubotu> adamputinski: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ricmik> Hello! Are there any good smb howtos? I would like to mount a smb-partition at startup, but I need to put my password in some kind of file..
<stawholon-8430> Hi, is there someone who can help me how to see folders on the server from my client?
<will_> I wan't Beryl but I don't want to screw X.
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: of course if the torrent that is download is of absolute primary concern that stop all other torrents and only focus on that one.
<will_> Last time I tried to install Beryl I screwed X and couldn't fix it.
<ardchoille> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ_Gentoo> will_: Compiz is the answer!
<DJ_Gentoo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<googol> will_: intel chipsets is the answer :)
<will_> DJ_Gentoo: Does Compiz do transparent window borders?
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, well it's not particularly 'important', just trying to figure out how I can maximize the *total* throughput
<mark458> I keep hearing a noise like Im getting a mesege but I dont see one...
<DJ_Gentoo> will_: heck yes
<bob__> ardchoille: well I am trying to install a firewall, if I cannot do that I must abandon ubuntu  :\
<will_> DJ_Gentoo: How do I install it?
<DJ_Gentoo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<meowpeow> I cant connect to archive.ubuntu.com so I cant update, and it has been down for hours. Anyone know what the story is on that?
<unop> !firestarter | bob__
<ubotu> bob__: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DJ_Gentoo> there are the links you need
<stawholon-8430> Sorry it's the first time in a chat, how do I know if someone is answer to me?
<ardchoille> bob__: You already have a firewall, it's called iptables. There is a nice GUI frontend to config it: sudo apt-get install firestarter.
<IndyGunFreak> if you use a software firewall in Linux, I declare you secruity anal..lol
<adamputinski> I am trying to use the ubuntu resize partition, but I dont know which way to move the slider
<ompaul> stawholon-8430, normally people preface an answer with your name
<IndyGunFreak> hardware firewall/router should do it.
<unop> IndyGunFreak,  what?
<IndyGunFreak> adamputinski, just delete windows.
<dmb062082> is there a shortcut to changing my color depth or do i have to edit xorg.conf
<DJ_Gentoo> adamputinski: look at the numbers
<ElbridgeGerry> I don't have my install CD anymore, how do I get build-essential?
<yccheok> may i noe what file i should edit, in order my $PATH to be updated, during ubuntu startup??
<DJ_Gentoo> Indy: lol
<IndyGunFreak> unop, you disagree?
<adamputinski> yeah, which side is my windows partition
<will_> I did apt-get on Compiz and all the stuff it requires.
<will_> Now what?
<snille> Anyone using "kiba-dock" here?
<DJ_Gentoo> the one that sayd NTFS
<ompaul> yccheok, typically you add it to your .profile
<DJ_Gentoo> *says
<guiden> How do I control the hub or switch or whatever it is that is plugged to the internet?
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, I also notice that the download speed is heavily fluctuating
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: just stop all other running torrents then... (don't forget to reseed them later) simply just let the torrent run.. upload and download speeds are going to fluctuate.  Its normal.
<stawholon-8430> ompaul, hi
<DJ_Gentoo> will_: install AIGLX
<IndyGunFreak> AIGLX!
<snille> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ_Gentoo> beryl-project.org/wiki
<unop> IndyGunFreak,  yes, because if you dont protect your computer with one, you have no control over what originates from your computer itself
<IndyGunFreak> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: if you can manually announce or update the tracker since you just recently changed your upload and download caps.
<IndyGunFreak> unop, let me clarify that, i use a hardware firewall/router i've tweaked pretty well.
<will_> DJ_Gentoo: how?
<unop> ricmik,  what kind of file requires your password?
<will_> DJ_Gentoo: Terminal?
<DJ_Gentoo> #ubuntu-effects is where t's at
<IndyGunFreak> i wasn't suggesting just hook up tot he net and go.
<DJ_Gentoo> go there
<ompaul> stawholon-8430, hi there, please address the channel I may not have the answer you need, also please use commas, much as I am here, and make your point on one line, if you spread it across many lines you will be unreadable and annoy people
<adamputinski> it just says resize SCSl1(0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use free disk space
<will_> Me go there?
<betatux> Where do you go for wallpapers ?
<DJ_Gentoo> yes...
<IndyGunFreak> betatux, anywhere
<mark458> OK Im getting mad. I was able to play one of my videos last night and now I cant!
<betatux> IndyGunFreak, gimme some links pls
<IndyGunFreak> gnome-look.org   kde-look.org
<IndyGunFreak> are two that have linux wallpapers
<unop> IndyGunFreak,  can that firewall (tweaked so well) control what originates on your computer that's destined for hosts on your LAN ?
<Mattias> !screensaver config
<betatux> IndyGunFreak, i've covered gnome-look.org
<IndyGunFreak> betatux, then i don't know what else to tell you
<IndyGunFreak> unop, nothing is perfect, but id' bet my network is way more secure than alot of the
<yccheok> ompaul, how about ~/.bashrc, is it good idea?
<bob__> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7370/
<mark458> OK Im getting ready to go back to windows.
<ElbridgeGerry> Why in the world do I need an install cd to get build-essential?
<thomas-dosanjh> Hello guys could i get a quick bit of help please
<unop> !worksforme | IndyGunFreak, sorry dude :) that's "your setup" and it's not universal
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak, sorry dude :) that's "your setup" and it's not universal: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<IndyGunFreak> thomas-dosanjh, just ask
<ElbridgeGerry> Why can't I get it from the repositories without one?
<IndyGunFreak> unop, lol, if you say so.
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm 100% confident
<shriphani_> ElbridgeGerry, you can
<thomas-dosanjh> Well i have installed xubuntu and i have a belkin wifi card the problem is my laptop has detected the card but it cannot connect
<ricmik> unop: I need a file that specifies my password for the smb client
<IndyGunFreak> thomas-dosanjh, good luck
<ricmik> so I can mount it with fstab
<ricmik> I'm used to FreeBSD, so I'm not sure where to do it :P
<thomas-dosanjh> Do u know how i could sort this
<IndyGunFreak> not a clue
<DJ_Gentoo> thomas: get in range
<avinash> where can i find extra repositories for ubuntu
<will_> I just replaced Metacity!
<bob__> chiefbearclaw: SUCCESS, dunno how but it ups in the manager now
<DJ_Gentoo> make sure you're in range of the WAP
<adamputinski> it just says resize SCSl1(0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use free disk space. And then there is a slider that has a percentage and a GB amount. I just want to know which way to slide it so my linux partition has about 10GB
<will_> How can I get it back? Fast!
<thomas-dosanjh> im like 2 meters away from the router
<will_> Not deleted.
<DJ_Gentoo> okay, nvm
<thomas-dosanjh> the lights on the card are not up
<will_> Just loaded Compiz over it.
<IndyGunFreak> will_, what is metacity?
<bulmer> ricmik: i dont think its anymore more different than in fbsd
<DJ_Gentoo> metacity --replace
<ElbridgeGerry> IndyGunFreak: GNOME window manager
<DJ_Gentoo> will_: metacity --replace
<ricmik> bulmer: in fbsd there is a nsmbd.conf
<IndyGunFreak> ElbridgeGerry, oh
<will_> DJ_Gentoo, thanks, alot.
<IndyGunFreak> ElbridgeGerry, why do people call it metacity
<gop> !Kylix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kylix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas-dosanjh> #xubuntu
<ricmik> bulmer: to specify IP, user, password and stuff
<will_> AGH!
<ElbridgeGerry> IndyGunFreak: Because that's it's name?
<bulmer> ricmik: what does that file do? or configurations for?
<will_> I can't load the terminal.
<will_> :P
<will_> Sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> ElbridgeGerry, i never heard it called that.., i guess thats why i asked.
<DJ_Gentoo> reboot might help
<shriphani_> i used flux in place of metacity once
<will_> I can't reboot.
<root____> how can i change ubuntu password from console (I'm in recovery mode now)?
<IndyGunFreak> ElbridgeGerry, so whats Compiz?  KDE?
<DJ_Gentoo> root___: passwd
<chiefbearclaw> bob__: good to hear.. not sure exactly why or how... perhaps dig in the forums or make a new post and explain your problem what you experienced was odd IMO.
<root____> thanks
<DJ_Gentoo> np
<ompaul> yccheok, that can work too, I tend to add it .profile if you run "less  /etc/profile" you will see how they are set up as global defaults and then the .profile sets up local users
<shriphani_> will_, you cant reboot ?
<will_> Not now.
<ElbridgeGerry> How do I install build-essential? It keeps asking me for my install CD (I've overwritten it)
<shriphani_> ....
<mark458> HOW DO I GET CODECS!!!
<will_> I can't access terminal and no GUI.
<{Nathan}> I'm trying to make a router out of this ubuntu box, what's the best software to do this with?
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IndyGunFreak> mark458, they are in the repositories
<will_> This is the only working window.
<ElbridgeGerry> will_: Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<ompaul> !codecs | mark458
<ubotu> mark458: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ElbridgeGerry> will_: Will restare X
<unop> ricmik,  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<ElbridgeGerry> *restart
<shriphani_> will_, you killed metacity ?
<ricmik> bulmer: you set up options for the smbclient.. like this:  [SERVER:USER]  and then options like: password=pwd, addr=ip.addr
<IndyGunFreak> mark458, are you using edgy>
<will_> ElbridgeGerry,  How.
<shriphani_> typing /exec -o metacity might do the work
<mark458> i DONT KNOW WHAT EDGY IS.
<bulmer> ricmik: that seems to be the same as the smb.conf file
<mark458> Oops
<IndyGunFreak> mark458, are you using Ubuntu 6.10
<ElbridgeGerry> will_: It brings you back to the login screen.
<IndyGunFreak> or 6.06
<DJ_Gentoo> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<will_> I can't do anything.
<ElbridgeGerry> mark458: "Edgy" is 6.10, and I think 6.06 is Dapper.
<shriphani_> will_, did you try /exec -o metacity ?
<will_> Is it safe to hit the power button?
<will_> I can't access thne terminal.
<will_> The.*
<DJ_Gentoo> will_: try this:
<rbil> IndyGunFreak: he doesn't appear to respond to questions, so helping him is near impossible
<shriphani_> type it where you type you chat
<ElbridgeGerry> will_: Have you tried Ctrl-Alt-Esc?
<{Nathan}> will_, /exec metacity in your client
<DJ_Gentoo> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<IndyGunFreak> DJ_Gentoo,  you know the only thing that scars me about people saying "they have the latest" .. how many times has someone said that, and then wefigure out they are using Dapper.
<will_> ElbridgeGerry, Yes.
<DJ_Gentoo> and then, metacity --replace
<ricmik> bulmer: isn't the smb.conf file only for configuring local smb server?
<IndyGunFreak> rbil, i jus started noticing that..lol
<xukun> when I try to start a program from console I get this error: Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DJ_Gentoo> Indy: scary
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, do you use ktorrent yourself?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ_Gentoo, lol, exactly
<xukun> any ideas?
<unop> ricmik, this has a howto on setting up a credentials file for smbmount - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<shriphani_> WildZeck, type the command in your xchat message box........ if you have it that is
<DJ_Gentoo> will_: tried it yet?
<bulmer> ricmik: there is a config file for the server and one for the client ..
<will_> What?
<DJ_Gentoo> oh... and Ctrl+Alt+F7 gets you back
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, I've used Azureus in the past and from what I recall I didn't have much speed problems with it.
<DJ_Gentoo> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<bulmer> ricmik: see unop's link
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: I use azureus in linux because I need all the extra bloated features.
<will_> Okay.
<mark458> I have the newest version
<will_> Thanks.
<DJ_Gentoo> that gets you a console
<mark458> I think its 6.10
<DJ_Gentoo> and then...
<ricmik> thanks
<heathen> whats new in indy ,Indy?
<DJ_Gentoo> metacity --replace
<IndyGunFreak> mark458, i think doesn't cut it.
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, but azureus crashes on me now :/
<DJ_Gentoo> mark458:
<DJ_Gentoo> uname -r
<Znuff> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu-Server version 6.06.1 LTS and it seems there's a problem with ipv4 forwarding, I can't get get it to work. It works only with masquerade on =/ I've got ipv4_forwarding set to 1
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, not much snow finally went away, now we have a freakin ice storm
<DJ_Gentoo> type that
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, in fact, it dumps a core on me :/
<heathen> IndyGunFreak, yeah, sometimes im glad i left
<Nozzy> what do people suggest for first time users of linux from a windows/mac enviornment? Kubuntu Xubuntu or just Ubuntu?
<ElbridgeGerry> mark458: Or just go to System > About Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, na, i love it here
<mark458> Yes its 6.10
<IndyGunFreak> mark458,     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: well see if there is some help here or in the forums to get you back to using azureus then :)
<heathen> i did too... but i couldnt find good work
<IndyGunFreak> that link will tell you all you need to know
<ElbridgeGerry> Nozzy: Definitely Ubuntu. GNOME is easier to get used to than KDE
<gop> where can I get the ubuntu soure code
<bauer77> Nozzi They are all similar but I would say Ubuntu
<DJ_Gentoo> gop: all of it?!?! :o
<gop> !source code
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source code - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> DJ_Gentoo,  yes
<gop> I just want to prove some one wrong
<DJ_Gentoo> are yo ucrazy?
<gop> some I know claimed it not realy gpl
<unop> gop,  apt-get source packagename
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, what sound of town did you live on?
<Nozzy> ElbridgeGerry, alright, i heard that KDE was much more windows like than GNOME tho, only tried GNOME myself
<Zero9983> i using ubuntu 6.06 , how do i check my apache is installed ?
<heathen> NE near giest
* shriphani_ is still using 6.06 and sees the world fly move ahead
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, you installed any extra Java stuff on your system that didn't come with the automatic dependencies?
<DJ_Gentoo> you want to prove it's 100% GNU?
<bulmer> Nozzy for closest to windows look a like, my experience was with SuSE 9.3 with KDE
<ElbridgeGerry> gop: Here's the source: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<gop> DJ_Gentoo,  yes
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, i see.. what do you do?..
<gop> ElbridgeGerry,  thanks
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, back
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, miss anything?
<rbil> gop: what part of Ubuntu? not all packages are gpl
<IndyGunFreak> no, just some idiot yelling about codecs but not responding to questions
<heathen> A/V insta;llation..  not CCTV
<IndyGunFreak> oh i see...
<heathen> lol
<DJ_Gentoo> if you want 100%, try gNewSense
<Nozzy> bulmer, ok, but is there any big differences in SuSe with KDE and kubuntu?
<DJ_Gentoo> aka Gnubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, there's probably a bigger gig for that out west i imagine
<bauer77> any good place to listen to streaming music since I cant get Yahoo Launchcast working?
<bulmer> Nozzy: most likely not, if any
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: nope all the dependencies synaptic needed it got to make azureus work.  Since there was no icon I made one to my desktop to launch it.
<gop> thanks
<heathen> south actually,  but one day i will return
<Nozzy> ok, thanks :D
<gop> rbil,  the main subsystem
<fraudster> IndyGunFreak, welcome to irc. :P
<ricmik> btw... if I put myself in the root-group.. I could do stuff without sudoing?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ElbridgeGerry> Nozzy: You'll get more compatibility and a larger set of packages with Kubuntu, though
<DJ_Gentoo> fraud: lol
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, texas?
<rbil> gop: what is the main subsystem?
<lesshaste> is there an app that shows the signal strengh of wireless connections?
<DJ_Gentoo> I'm up in New York... waaay up
<heathen> im working on a computer science degree...  no, georgia
<Nozzy> next question, is there any good irc clients for ubuntu? with good i mean very mIRC like
<ElbridgeGerry> lesshaste: If you're using GNOME, it's in the top right. Green bar.
<bauer77> yes lesshaste its buti into ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> DJ_Gentoo, sorry to hear that..lol
<DJ_Gentoo> as in a half-hour's drive to Canada
<bulmer> Nozzy: its just that ubuntu uses debian style and Suse uses  rpm style for package management..your concern if you are about to add new packages
<gop> the kernel and just general ubuntu system
<shriphani_> Nozzy, xchat !!
<DJ_Gentoo> I'm not kidding
<gop> not any third party packages
<heathen> xchat is good
<rbil> gop: what is "general ubuntu system"?
<ricmik> Nozzy: mIRC in Wine ;)
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, georgia?  id idn't even know they knew what PCs were... ;)
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, well according to my /etc/alternatives/java I'm using Sun's j2re1.5... I must've installed that but I'm wondering.... it may be I installed that on Breezy and it never got updated going to Edgy
<chiefbearclaw> Nozzy: xchat is correct its the most mIRC like
<heathen> lol
<bauer77> go to your taskbar and add to panel network monitor
<lesshaste> ElbridgeGerry, ok.. I am not in gnome.. what is it called?
<Nozzy> xchat wasn't to my liking at all hehe
<syntaxx> anyone know about login.conf passwordtime? im having problem in implementing it i put :passwordtime=1:\ for testing and then i logged after a minute it doesnt seem to work any help?
<Nozzy> and i can't get wine to run
<DJ_Gentoo> using Gaim
<lesshaste> bauer77, not in xubuntu
<gop> forget it I foudn it
<DJ_Gentoo> on Edgy
<gop> found it
<IndyGunFreak> Nozzy, try x-chat gnome, or irssi
<ElbridgeGerry> lesshaste: Wouldn't know.
<heathen> atlanta isnt really a southern city, it's just located here
<syntaxx> anyone know about login.conf passwordtime? im having problem in implementing it i put :passwordtime=60s:\ for testing and then i logged after a minute it doesnt seem to work any help?
<ElbridgeGerry> I'm using Gaim because I'm too lazy to get xchat
<DJ_Gentoo> Nozzy, Gaim works for IRC...
<shriphani_> IndyGunFreak, i think he  tried xchat-gnome
<bauer77> oh sorry didnt see you say xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, i see.. never been that far south.
<Nozzy> is gaim any good?
<DJ_Gentoo> yes
<ElbridgeGerry> Nozzy: NO.
<IndyGunFreak> shriphani_, well sounds like irssi is the way to go for him.
<Nozzy> it seemed very confusing
<IndyGunFreak> Nozzy, better than Kopete
<ElbridgeGerry> It sucks for IRC.
<IndyGunFreak> if you ask me
<Rprp>   Badqueen Bam-Bam ChanServ Duiv`game Eggdrop JGotti Klopke Lexus madgirl perry Rprp
<bauer77> I likeg gaim other than the graphical interface
<DJ_Gentoo> lol
<lesshaste> bauer77, any idea?  presumably I can run the gnome app if I can find its name
<IndyGunFreak> bauer77, lol, isn't that all it has going for it.
<ElbridgeGerry> Other IM services, it's great for
<shriphani_> no xchat-common is good...... xchat-gnome was eww
<lesshaste> Nozzy, yes gaim is good
<Nozzy> well i like my mIRC because i can add graphical feels to it
<Zero9983> i using ubuntu 6.06 , how do i check my apache is installed ?
<IndyGunFreak> shriphani_, see i'm just the opposite, i like Xchat Gnome, and don't like Xchat-common
<shriphani_> heh
<ElbridgeGerry> heathen: I'd go so far as to say DC here is more of a southern city than Atlanta.
<bauer77> Indy I would prefer to just have the name there, other than the big icons, I havent foudn out where to change that
<heathen> it is
<Nozzy> hege
<heathen> lol
<chiefbearclaw> Nozzy: then you need xchat not xchat-gnome
<googol> talking about irc on irc ...pfft
<dadujagat> !tell dadujagat about lamp
<IndyGunFreak> bauer77, hm,
<heathen> too many "damn yankees" here..
<fredl> chiefbearclaw, heh I removed the sun2jre package and now azureus no longer crashes.
<Nozzy> or as someone said, just mIRC in wine :)
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, lol
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: nice!
<adamputinski> can I send someone a screen shot of where i am at?
<fredl> Now I wonder if I can continue downloading torrents that I started downloading with ktorrents in Azureus.
<mark458> DAMN IT!!! My backup drive is LOCKED AGAIN!!!
<ElbridgeGerry> adamputinski: Press "print screen"
<Nozzy> i don't know how to run wine once it's downloaded in ubuntu tho :S
<heathen> diffrence between a yankee and a damn yankee...  yankees go home eventually
<IndyGunFreak> mark458, have you ever heard of paxil?
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: of course
<mark458> No
<adamputinski> can I send the screen to someone so they can help me
<IndyGunFreak> you should
<Phasor> Hello all
<ElbridgeGerry> !language | mark458
<ubotu> mark458: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lesshaste> also..  I just got wpa working with madwifi but it was quite hard. There seems to be a bug that means that nm-applet doesn't recognise madwifi at all
<ompaul> mark458, stop with the caps lock, and second is your backup drive a native ubuntu partition?
<chiefbearclaw> fredl: just open the *,torrents and point it to the path of the already partially or fully downloaded files and all will resume.
<ardchoille> adamputinski: Post the screenshot at: http://www.imageshack.us/
<mark458> No
<IndyGunFreak> well then there's you rproblem
<IndyGunFreak> see, problem solved
<mark458> My backup is an NTFS I need to beable to use it in windows and here.
<bulmer> lesshaste: which tutorial you used for getting a wpa working?
<fredl> open the *,torrents ? :)
<ompaul> mark458, so actually what is the issue with it?
<mark458> Theres a red x on the drive.
<ompaul> mark458, is that all?
<kaluna> anyone using vsftpd w/local login? I need some help ,can't login.
<fredl> oh ! I see
<mark458> I cant veiw any fiels on it.
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul, lol
<rbil> ompaul: he hasn't mounted it properly
<ComputerHermit> hello  1021 users
<IndyGunFreak> rbil, exactly
<fr500> has anyone got advancemenu to work in edgy?
<Zero9983> i using ubuntu 6.06 , how do i check my apache is installed ?
<IndyGunFreak> Zero9983, open synaptic, and do a search for apache...
<bulmer> Zero9983: ps aux|grep httpd  to check if its running
<IndyGunFreak> see if there's a green box by it when it shows up
<ompaul> Zero9983, if installed it is running "ps auwx | grep apache"
<ardchoille> Zero9983: apt-cache policy apache2
<Phasor> I've downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 for i386 and checked the MD5sum. They both match. I've burnt the ISO file to CD and inserted it into my computer rebooted, and loaded up the first menu. I then selected the Check CD for Defects option. It got to 56% of the kernel loaded and then stopped and said: Disk Error 80, AX = 4200, driver 9F. This has now happened twice on two different CDs. Is there anything I can do? Do you think I should try installing 6.06?
<IndyGunFreak> Phasor, just curious, what speed are you burning the CD's?
<Phasor> Full speed
<chiefbearclaw> Phasor: I think you should re-burn the iso slower
<marshall> hey guys
<NkZ> Greetings
<heathen> yeh
<IndyGunFreak> Phasor, trn your burnspeed down nice and slow, and let it take its time
<adamputinski> can someone take a look at this screen shot and help me so my linux partition has about 12GB http://adamputinski.com/misc/Screenshot.png
<bulmer> Phasor:  i have similar experience..you just have to be persistent, i think it might be the burner or k3b...lol
<mark458> Ompaul: Yes for now that s what my problem is
<Phasor> The disk verifies in the burning program
<Phasor> Okay
<krantix> hi! i was looking for a nice batch image re size program... any clues??? thanksss!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> Phasor, and it will
<Phasor> I'll try a slower speed
<marshall> does anybody know how to make a section of shell script run quietly in the terminal and not report errors or output?
<IndyGunFreak> iu've had this problem many times,
<Phasor> Thanks for the advice.
<NkZ> I don't know If anyone has had this same Issue, but Since I updated my ubuntu this stuff is like a freakin Windows ME session
<IndyGunFreak> I usually burn ISO's at around 2-4x.. takes a while, but they always work
<ComputerHermit> I need a emulatior or virtul disk
<googol> dont cheak for defect just install lol
<ardchoille> adamputinski: At least you were trying to google, good job :)
* EV|Server is back (gone 10:34:57)
<bulmer> marshall:  pipe the output to  > /dev/null
<IndyGunFreak> googol, thats what i do to, i've never checked a disk for defects..lol
<ompaul> mark458, so is this drive within the machine or without?
<bauer77> yes do what googol said
<heathen> i usually burn at 4x...  my comp doesnt like 2x
<ardchoille> EV|Server: Please turn that script off.
<lesshaste> bulmer, it was a long and painful process... in the end I did it with debug on and found out what the various problems were.
<lesshaste> bulmer,  I can summarise if you like
<yccheok> hi all, i try to add export PATH=~/jdk1.6.0/bin:"${PATH}" to ~/.bash_profile, but after i restart my ubuntu, there are no effect at all, may i noe what's wrong?
<mark458> What do you mean within or without?
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, a lot of install problems people report on here, could be fixed with a slower burn
<marshall> bulmer: is that the right way to do it? ' > /dev/null'?
<shriphani_> yccheok, open a terminal and type bash
<heathen> external or internal drive mark
<mark458> Its an internal sata drive
<bulmer> lesshaste if you have it in a web site, that would be nice, so I can download and learn from your experiences too..thank you in advance
<ComputerHermit> the only problem Iam haveing is no sound
<adamputinski> can someone help? http://adamputinski.com/misc/Screenshot.png
<shriphani_> yccheok, or the name of the shell you are using
<lesshaste> bulmer, not on a website yet... you can have the info first :)
<bulmer> marshall:  to pipe the output to the black hole yes...
<EV|Server> Did someone Hilight me?
<IndyGunFreak> adamputinski, whats the issue?
<heathen> indygunfreak, yeah, it took me awhile to figure that out on my end
<ComputerHermit> can I instll sndconfig.rpm off of a oolder version
<ardchoille> yccheok: drop the "export", it's just: PATH=~/jdk1.6.0/bin:"${PATH}"
<bulmer> lesshaste btw you are using some kind of atheros chip right to make that wifi work?
<adamputinski> I want my linux partition to have about 12GB, which way should I move the slider?
<NkZ> Anyone has had issues with ubuntu since the last update?
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, yeah, i've gotten to the point where i only burn at 4x, and it always works
<yccheok> shriphani_, i type bash, nothing happen, the path still not updated.
<IndyGunFreak> adamputinski, so move the slider till its around 12-15gigs
<EV|Server> adamputinski, to the left.
<shriphani_> hmm
<adamputinski> left or right?
<lesshaste> bulmer, yes..with the madwifi drive4r
<heathen> im trying hard to keep up with the conversation, but the broken hand majes it difficult
<IndyGunFreak> left...lol
<lesshaste> bulmer, in summary 1) use synaptic to install the madwifi driver
<bulmer> lesshaste sure i will get the instrucstions from you, where may I download it from?
<IndyGunFreak> heathen, i follow.. i broke my ankle a couple nights ago, bu ti dont' need it to type..lol
<heathen> lol
<NkZ> Anyone has had issues with ubuntu since the last update?
<adamputinski> the smallest it goes is 49GB and the largest is 71GB
<ardchoille> yccheok: And you don't need to restart Ubuntu, just run: source ~/.bash_profile
<I-kido> adamputinski: 78,5 - 12 =
<heathen> thatd be quite the tallent though
<adamputinski> oh
<lesshaste> bulmer, 2) create /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<IndyGunFreak> adamputinski, then you may have to choose a manual edit.
<mark458> ompaul are you there?
<ompaul> mark458, could you please prefix your comments with the name of the person you want to talk with so they can see you are replying I nearly missed that, okay please do the following in a terminal, "sudo fdisk -l " and copy the results to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org where I can see tham thanks
<lesshaste> bulmer, 3) run sudo wpa_supplicant -dd -Bw -Dmadwifi -i ath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<yccheok> yccheok@yccheok-desktop:~$ echo $PATH
<yccheok> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<yccheok> yccheok@yccheok-desktop:~$ source ~/.bash_profile
<yccheok> yccheok@yccheok-desktop:~$ echo $PATH
<yccheok> /home/yccheok/jdk1.6.0/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<lesshaste> bulmer, 4) dhclient
<lesshaste> bulmer, :)
* bulmer taking copious notes..
<IndyGunFreak> ycceok !pastebin
<yccheok> ardchoille, do i need to explicitly source everytime?
<ardchoille> yccheok: There ya go :)
<ompaul> mark458, also please tell me the url when it is done ;-)
<ardchoille> yccheok: No
<adamputinski> it doesnt go to 78GB
<adamputinski> only to 71GB
<mark458> OMPAUL how do I send you the message?
<Phasor> Should I try burning it at 2x or 1x do you think?
<ardchoille> yccheok: That was just to reload it since you changed it.
<Elrik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7367/
<lesshaste> bulmer, the contents of the two files I gave you are described in tutorials... but it was all a little obscure at first
<IndyGunFreak> adamputinski, well.. did you try a manual edit?
<lesshaste> bulmer, I'll put it online when I get a chance
<adamputinski> I'm not sure how
<yccheok> ardchoille, but now, if i go and open a new console, the effect still not seen
<adamputinski> could you step me through?
<mark458> OMPAUL
<lesshaste> bulmer, the madwifi/nm-applet bug is very annoying
<IndyGunFreak> adamputinski, not by memory...
<bulmer> lesshaste i have been trying to get a WPA working, but i have a ACX111 chip, so am not sure if it suppors WPA..i have not been successful yet
<mark458> How do I send you a mesage?
<yccheok> ardchoille, after i open a new console, i still need to explicitly source it.
<ardchoille> yccheok: Close all terminals and check again
<lesshaste> bulmer, ah...well you should clearly check that first...
<adamputinski> could I send another screen shot?
<ubuntu_> how do i get the non free codecs WITHOUT USEING AUTOMATIX
<ardchoille> yccheok: You may need to log out and back in, then. I didn't need to do that.
<lesshaste> how do I tell which ubuntu version I am running from the command line?
<heathen> type /msg <nick>
<ompaul> mark458, keep it in the channel please and do not use caps
<yccheok> ardchoille, i try...
<fredl> man that's just scary to have azureus running again and all of the sudden my system's fan comes on :P
<ompaul> !codecs | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> adamputinski, just click the manual edit, and click next and see what happens
<ardchoille> !restricted | ubuntu_
<shriphani_> yccheok, try PATH=$PATH:/the/reqd./dir ; export PATH
<Elrik> *begs all for answer on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7367/*
<IndyGunFreak> !paxil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paxil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adamputinski> I did, I'm just not sure what to do from here
<mark458> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372/
<IndyGunFreak> you need to resize the partition to 12gigs(disk that size id' prolly go 20, but thats me)
<adamputinski> http://adamputinski.com/misc/Screenshot-1.png
<IndyGunFreak> then format the new partition in ext3
<ompaul> !wireless | Elrik
<ubotu> Elrik: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<betatux> Anyone running World of Warcraft in a window (not fullscreen) ?
<dadujagat> my first time trying linux... i've just installed ubuntu desktop 6.10 and realized there's no LAMP in it. Can i just put in 6.06 server installation cd in and install LAMP from there?
<bulmer> lesshaste  lsb_release -a
<lastnode> dadujagat, 6.10 does have LAMP on it.
<yccheok> :( not work too, i still need to source it explicitly......
<mark458> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372/
<lastnode> dadujagat, open synaptic, and look for apache2, mysql 5, php5 and so on
<ardchoille> !lamp | dadujagat
<ubotu> dadujagat: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lesshaste> bulmer, thx!
<yccheok> seem that bash_profile is not excecuted during startup? how i can confirm that?
<dadujagat> lastnode: even the desktop install cd's?
<bulmer> dadujagat: you can add those AMP components one at a time,
<lastnode> dadujagat, well it downloads from the web, is that ok?
<lesshaste> bulmer, any idea how to see which wireless driver version you have installed?
<rbil> mark458: I asked you about a half hour ago to include the contents of your fstab file as well. Do that and someone can help you.
<IndyGunFreak> rbil, lol
<IndyGunFreak> i gave up on him 30min ago.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mark458> how do I talk to somone in red?
<bulmer> lesshaste since you know your chip card and it uses ath_xxx ,  lsmod |grep ath   maybe will tell you something
<IndyGunFreak> mark458, you put their name in front of whatever you type
<lastnode> mark458, highlight their nick by typing it out
<lesshaste> bulmer, ok
<unop> yccheok,  during what startup? gnome's or bash's ?
<dadujagat> lastnode: how to do it? i cant find 'em in add/remove..
<ubuntu_> how do i get the non free codecs WITHOUT USEING AUTOMATIX
<shriphani_> yccheok, PATH=$PATH:/the/reqd/dir ; export PATH
<lastnode> dadujagat, Synaptic Package Manager
<bulmer> lesshaste or  check  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/    they are in these directory
<sgorilla80> when im sshed to a server, running python, arrow keys come up as ^[[D^
<lastnode> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubuntu_> sorry didnt mean to do that
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_, reference the wiki
<cchance> Is it safe for me to upgrade to edgy? Is it able to use dialup? I did last time and i ended up having to reformat
<mark458> ompaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372/
<sgorilla80> how do i get it to read and execute on the key codfes
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: Two people have told you how to do that
<dadujagat> lastnode: thank.. will try that
<meowpeow> um, how do you remove join/part messages in xchat-gnome?
<Phasor> When I've successfully burned the Ubuntu CD, I would like to try out Beryl on the Live CD before trying it on a proper install. Can I do this?
<heathen> !codecs | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> i am sorry i didnt mean to do that
<lastnode> cchance, well if dapper worked, edgy should, typically speaking
<yccheok> shriphani_, but when i source it explicitly on bash_profile, it works.
<sgorilla80> i think it has to do with python2.5
<lastnode> meowpeow, options has 'show join/part messages' somewhere
<NkZ> Guys, I have a huge problem
<lesshaste> bulmer, not sure how you get the version number though
<lastnode> !ask | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_, its in this link...      http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<unop> meowpeow,  right click channel, #channelname, show join/part messages
<fredl> meowpeow, right click the channel tab and unselect 'Show Join/Parts'
<cchance> lastnode, that wasnt the case last time i tried to upgrade to edgy
<NkZ> Even since the last ubuntu update my PC is going nuts, even rebooting alone
<lastnode> cchance, was it after edgy released, or pre-release?
<bulmer> Phasor: liveCD was designed to be installed in the minimum computer environment settings, i doubt it if you can get the 3-D stuff working in liveCD
<lesshaste> bulmer, its in dmesg
<Phasor> Okay, thanks
<ompaul> mark458, if you want to do something do this: click on System -> Administration -> Disks --- silly question have you actually installed Ubuntu -- if so where is the installed ubuntu in that printout ...
<cchance> lastnode, im not sure but it was last year
<lastnode> NkZ, have you tried 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' ?
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul, lol
<NkZ> Been there, done that
<unop> yccheok,  you might need to get ~/.bashrc to source ~/.bash_profile
<lastnode> cchance, well, if it was before September, it was probably an alpha or beta. Edgy has been _released_, which means it's stable.
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, chill I am much funnier that way ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> i get such a kick out of being n here...lol
<bulmer> lesshaste  in that /ib/firmware/`uname -r`/  directory..here is where the drivers are normally put
<lesshaste> bulmer, yes but they don't give me version number
<Phasor> When I've successfully installed Ubuntu, do you think I would be able to run Beryl with a nVidia GeForce 6800 and 1GB of RAM? If so, would you recommend that I download the nVidia drivers as suggested in some Beryl installation walkthroughs or try it without first?
<NkZ> I've tried to print a file like 3 times (Not to mention I hate HP for not making Linux Drivers) and the stupid PC hangs.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: lol
<cchance> lastnode, ok if this dont work how can i get 6.06 back
<meowpeow> unop and fredl, there are no such options here. are you sure you are not talking about regular xchat? i'm on Edgy btw.
<lastnode> cchance, reformat and install
<will_> Sorry it took so long but once I shutdown my dad had to flip the breaker to add another AC outlet.
<NkZ> I mean, I am pissed of, ubuntu is not meant to act like an stupid WIN ME.
<lastnode> meowpeow, is this gnome-xchat?
<will_> Oh, no Compiz either. :(
<unop> meowpeow,  xchat 2.6.6
<lastnode> NkZ, discussion and opinion go in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bulmer> lesshaste  maybe you can try "nm libraryfilehere |grep version"   assuming you have the gcc nm tool
<cchance> lastnode, you cant be serious, i got tooo much stuf on here, and not to mention the shared internet connection that took weeks to get setup
<mark458> ompaul Ubuntu  is installed to a harddrive by is self. and the harddrive is mounted int he utility.
<will_> NkZ, What do you mean?
<meowpeow> lastnode, i'm using xchat-gnome
<yccheok> unop, oh, i thought it suppose ~/.bash_profile source the /.bashrc
<bulmer> lesshaste the library am referring to is the driver
<will_> I'm using XChat.
<lastnode> meowpeow, ew. it sucks. do yourself a favour and use the normal xchat.
<NkZ> This is not opinion, This is meant that my ubuntu is hanging / freezing alone, which It never did before.
<googol> Phasor, f
<unop> yccheok,  actually bash is supposed to look for both those files and source them independantly
<lastnode> cchance, well, upgrading a distro is a complicated process. with debian/ubuntu you can just apt-get dist-upgrade. of course, small things are bound to break.
<googol> Phasor, follow the walkthough set by beryl
<meowpeow> lastnode and the rest: ok thx :)
<ompaul> mark458, so in that program I pointed you to you can see all the drives in the machine, you can "mount it there" and make it full time I will now send you a url with the full detailed and exact instructions to do that if you can't work out from the gui
<lesshaste> bulmer, thx...the answer was in dmesg anyway
<Phasor> Thanks googol
<lastnode> NkZ, you're trolling about how much Ubuntu sucks. please take that to -offtopic, there are people who are tryign to get support here without complaining.
<ompaul> !ntfs | mark458
<NkZ> Which is really weird considering Linux stability. And I mean hanging while not running any application besides Firefox.
<ubotu> mark458: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cchance> lastnode, not a chance im willing to take. Thanks for the info
<lesshaste> bulmer, now I am trying to work out how to get it to hibernate :)
<Phasor> I just didn't want my computer to go kaput again
<unop> yccheok,  but on edgy and later, bash is not the default $SHELL, you know that right? it's dash or something like that :)
<heathen> ok, im off for a bit, got to make lunch for the kids
<bulmer> lesshaste good luck..
<I-kido> Distro's don't but most Users SUCK !
<googol> Phasor, good luck
<lesshaste> bulmer, thx... did you get that working?
<ompaul> !ubotu tell mark458 about ntfs
<RockyMontana> Fuck, it's quite active in here, is this really IRC? ;)
<unop> !language
<NkZ> Node, please understand, I am not ranting, I am trying to know what the last update did to the system and how can I fix it, I have nothing against ubuntu.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-cust-83-172-72-89.kringdata.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<will_> ! english language
<Humza> I thought my windows sata hdd was ntfs. but fdisk says it's "SFS". how should I mount it? thanks.
<Elrik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus How do I change the name of lo to ra0?
<lastnode> NkZ, have you tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<lastnode> Elrik, lo is your loopback interface. ra0 will only be available if the driver and firmware are installed.
<NkZ> As i told you, yes I did, there are not any new updates available
<Slither> Hi guyz ! Anybody here from Greece?
<NkZ> Also did autoremove.
<lastnode> NkZ, then that's kind of weird. have you tried booting with acpi off?
<NkZ> No, how can I do that?
<Elrik> lastnode i installed the driver, what is firmware?
<drewsus> hello people, I was wondering if I could get some help with some basic issues I seem to be having.
<bauer77> is a swap file a requirement, or is there a better way to improve system performance??
<lastnode> Slither, quite possibly! why dont you try #ubuntu-offtopic where we hang out and chat
<bauer77> other than more memory of course
<lastnode> NkZ, there isa  boot flag, on sec
<zk> hi all...i've got a problem with my Ubuntu...i can't connect to the internet :| help someone :D...
<lastnode> add it to /etc/grub/menu.lst
<bauer77> I am running a P4 prescott with 1 gig of ram
<NkZ> And yes, that's what I meant from the beginning, I know it's weird, that's why I came here.
<unop> bauer77,  it's a requirement and it doesnt hinder performance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl-cust-83-172-72-89.kringdata.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lastnode> in front of your 'boot' line
<Elrik> drewsus just tell us the issues if you want answers
<lastnode> add acpi=off, i think. im not very sure of the boot flag, sorry
<bauer77> and it should typically be about 1.5 your memory such as in windows?
<[ginge] > hi all I get an error when I run a ./configure command and I've been told that I need to install my kernel source. I checked my kernel version and it's 2.6.15-27-386 but when I ran synaptic the only kernel source in there is like 2.4.... which is a lot older than my current build. does anyone know how to get synaptic to get the latest kernel source?
<lesshaste> how do you enable "suspend" for a laptop?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | lastnode
<ubotu> lastnode: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<RockyMontana> Im thinking about installing Ubuntu on my Intel iMac, anyone knows about BootCamp vs Grub/Lilo?
<RockyMontana> +anything
<lastnode> !bootoptions | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<unop> bauer77,  thats a safe estimate -- it depends on how much you set the "swapiness" to in the kernel
<Humza> hello. I thought my windows sata hdd was ntfs. but fdisk says it's "SFS". should I mount it as NTFS in ubuntu? thanks.
<lastnode> Elrik, firmware is software for your card. you may need to install some manually
<bauer77> unop what is the default swapiness?
<unop> bauer77,  errm, 60% i think
<NkZ> Also, is there any command / program that will check my memory or hd for problems?
<mark458> ompaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7373/
<bauer77> thanks
<unop> bauer77,  not 60%, 60 .. it's not a percentage of anything :)
<lastnode> NkZ, rebooting for me was usually lloose / bad RAM. had a look at that?
<_piso70> hola hay algun canal de ubuntu en castellano
<mark458> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7373/
<lastnode> !es | _piso70
<ubotu> _piso70: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mark458> ompaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7373/ what do I do?
<bauer77> ok
<mark458> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7373/ what do I do?
<drewsus> thank you elrik. I have an amd64 3800+ processor and I have downloaded the amd64 installation CD. I boot from CD and see the menu where you can choose to install etc. When I click start/install it starts... but seconds later the progress bar stalls and stays there indefinitly. I tried the i386 version and this Ultimate 1.2 version as well. I dont know why it continually stalls...
<NkZ> Yes I did, My sticks are good, I had this PC back from check up just 2 weeks ago.
<ompaul> mark458, it appears you now need to do this "df -h" put it in a paste bin and also the contents of this "cat /etc/fstab" okay
<RockyMontana> anyone?
<_piso70> cracias agur
<lastnode> RockyMontana, anyone what?
<NkZ> But That's a fair argument, I will just shut it down and open it up to make sure.
<lastnode> _piso70, no problem.
<mark458> ompaul how?
<mark458> ompaul,how?
<zk> so...how can i connect to the internet on Ubuntu?...i've read the guide...the help...done what they say there but it still doesn't work:((
<lastnode> NkZ, what did the updates pull in, mate?
<ompaul> !repeat mark458
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat mark458 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> (if you remember)
<RockyMontana> lastnode: that knows about Intel Macs and Ubuntu?
<ompaul> !repeat | mark458
<bauer77> is Automatix down, I cant seem to access the site
<ubotu> mark458: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<NkZ> Hmmm I don't kind of remember, they were under "critical upgrades" notch
<unop> mark458,  whats this in regard to? where are you seeing this information?
<ompaul> bauer77, ^^ so ehh  we don't support it in any way here
<bauer77> ompaul: thanks I can read :-)
<lastnode> bauer77, easyubuntu is a good alternative, i hear
<elekis> hi all
<NkZ> Using noacpi has any.... side effects on the system?
<lastnode> !easyubuntu | bauer77
<ubotu> bauer77: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Znuff> Hello. I've got some troubles with Ubuntu, I've enabled ip_forward = 1 (sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward), but I can't get machines from inside the network to ping anything outside. It only works if I enable masquerade. Any clues on what is causing this?
<bauer77> thanks lastnode
<lastnode> hi elekis
<RockyMontana> lastnode: with BootCamp and such things, and if it's any point of running it (which is a fairly stupid question in here)
<mark458> unop I cant access my backup drive.
<lastnode> RockyMontana, im sure Ubuntu is runnable via any modern boot manager
<elekis> I have no idea but  telnet doesn't work
<unop> mark458,  answer the question please :)
<elekis> I try to listen a port  but I always
<NkZ> Is there any way to find out what I last updated?
<Viroo> hi
<elekis> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<elekis> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<lastnode> elekis, you are trying to connect to yourself?
<krantix> which is the best way to access read/write my ext3 partitions under windows XP ???? thanks!
<elekis> yep
<mark458> unop what question?
<ompaul> mark458, do this: applications accessories terminal and in there type "df -h" and "cat /etc/fstab" AND stop jumpping from one person to another you will get nowhere as you have to start all over again
<RockyMontana> elekis: try and use ssh instead?
<unop> mark458,  whats this in regard to? where are you seeing this information?
<lastnode> elekis, have you got telnetd setup?
<elekis> I haven't telnetd
<unop> mark458,  after doing what precisely were you shown this?
<lastnode> krantix, there is software for that. sec
<DJ_Gentoo> gaaah!
<Viroo> does ubuntu have a similar utilities like redhat has.. such as : service cups start, or like redhad-config-samba .. which is logical for the admin
<drewsus> so anyone know why my ubuntu install is continually stalling after I select the "start or install ubunto" option when booting from CD?
<DJ_Gentoo> major problem!
<DJ_Gentoo> my mouse disappeared
<nowhere> I am trying to switch to ubuntu and think I almost got the wireless network working, but maybe a DNS problem. I'm following a howto from the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565). It needs DNS nameservers but also a search, I have no idea what that search could be and it's not really described.. Can't find it, not at my provider, not with google.. Any idea's??
<RockyMontana> ah, whatever, thanks lastnode, peace
<DJ_Gentoo> this isn't the first time this has happened
<elekis> may be it's that, I ll install
<DJ_Gentoo> advice?
<lastnode> krantix, http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<surekha> Can someone help me with my sound card! The soundcard is nVidia and I am not able to record any sound
<Viroo> does ubuntu have a similar utilities like redhat has.. such as : service cups start, or like redhad-config-samba .. which is logical for the admin
<Dr_willis> Viroo,  the 'service' command from what ive seen just saves typing   ' sudo /etc/init.d/servicename restart'  is the ubuntu way
<lastnode> surekha, does lspci show it?
<unop> Viroo,  the sysvconfig has the service command
<NkZ> Maybe It's a acpi implementation Issue? I have no idea, kinds newb at this.
<unop> !sysvconfig  | Viroo
<ubotu> viroo: sysvconfig: A text menu based utility for configuring init script links. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ompaul> lastnode: for future (!dualboot) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mark458> ompaul ok now what>?
<Viroo> i know dr-willis, thats why i said more logical
<lastnode> ompaul, cool, thanks.
<krantix> lastnode thanks! i tryed http://www.fs-driver.org/ but had some problems....
<surekha> lastnode: 0000:00:10.1 0403: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<ompaul> mark458, put it in a pastebin (like you have been doing) and then I can read them
<lastnode> surekha, do a 'lspci' in a console. what doe sit show?
<Viroo> with ubuntu's upstart i dont think sysvconfig will work
<lastnode> surekha, hmmm, and when you go to sound settings, what does it say?
<surekha> lastnode: it shows a whole bunch of stuff....0000:00:10.1 0403: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<unop> Viroo,  gnome also has the services-admin (a very basic GUI thing)
<surekha> lastnode: where are the sound settings?
<elekis> I ve just installed telnetd but That change nothing
<mark458> ompaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7374/
<smoggyCityG> hi, how to disable a laptop from suspending when the lid closes?  my bios contains no settings.  it's crashing on suspend.
<lastnode> !sound | surekha
<ubotu> surekha: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Viroo> yes gnome does, but it is graphical...
<DJ_Gentoo> my mouse has stopped working. any advice? it's a Synaptics touchpad
<unop> Viroo,  the service command works with init's script .. not init itself .. just like on redhat
<Viroo> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nowhere> Any idea's on my question?
<unop> Viroo,  i wouldnt be surprised if this is the same /sbin/service command used on redhat too
<elekis> may be with ssh but how listen a port with ssh??
<drewsus> thank you elrik. I have an amd64 3800+ processor and I have downloaded the amd64 installation CD. I boot from CD and see the menu where you can choose to install etc. When I click start/install it starts... but seconds later the progress bar stalls and stays there indefinitly. I tried the i386 version and this Ultimate 1.2 version as well. I dont know why it continually stalls...
<Phasor> May I suggest that the Ubuntu website recommends a different CD burning tool (i.e. not Infra Recorder)? No matter what I tried, I could not get it to burn the Ubuntu 6.10 ISO file any slower than 4x and had to resort to CDBurnerXP Pro 3 (another free program, although not open source) in order to get it to burn at 2x,
<lastnode> !sshd | elekis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> !ssh | elekis
<ubotu> elekis: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
* {Nathan} is away: Your words are kind. The kind that repeatedly say "no."
<DJ_Gentoo> any advice? this is urgent; my mouse has stopped working, on a Synaptics touchpad
<lastnode> elekis, you need to setup a ssh daemon to listen to ssh
<lastnode> {Nathan}, please turn off away messages.
<Viroo> everything is sjust there.. but the packing of commands in one unified predictable and logical way is what makes the life of a user much easier
<lastnode> {Nathan}, it just clutters the channel and annoys people.
<nowhere> lastnode: I think he is away :(
<IndyGunFreak> DJ_Gentoo, does it hook up to PS2 or USB?
<DJ_Gentoo> no
<lastnode> nowhere, for when he gets back
<elekis> I tried that
<loz> hi, anybody know how to install a ubuntu from windows, as my bios is cooked, and i can't boot fro cd, anyone?
<elekis> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<DJ_Gentoo> it's integrated
<elekis> but I ve always that
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok, laptop, duh
<DJ_Gentoo> into my laptop
<lastnode> elekis, is sshd installe and running?
<Phasor> loz: Have you checked your BIOS settings?
<drewsus> thank you elrik. I have an amd64 3800+ processor and I have downloaded the amd64 installation CD. I boot from CD and see the menu where you can choose to install etc. When I click start/install it starts... but seconds later the progress bar stalls and stays there indefinitly. I tried the i386 version and this Ultimate 1.2 version as well. I dont know why it continually stalls...
<mark458> ompaul u there?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ_Gentoo, sorry, can't think of anything offhand
<lastnode> loz, there is a feature like that planned for feisty
<DJ_Gentoo> dern
<nowhere> lastnode, sure he will. Do you have any idea about my question? About a DNS Search setting? Or something?
<DJ_Gentoo> maybe if I restart X...
<krantix> lastnode... is it safe to load the drive from the XP Vmware virtual machine and access actually mounted ext3 with data (no filesystem) ? thanks
<lastnode> nowhere, please rephrase it
<unop> nowhere,  whats the matter?
<DJ_Gentoo> be back later... hopefully.... been ful
<drewsus> can anyone help me? I really want to get ubunto installed so I can do away with Windows XP
<loz> Phazor: as soon as i go to advanced features, my bios freezes
<flumoxed> Hello. (sys: xubuntu:feisty) I have installed nvidia legacy binaries, rebooted, no kernel option... boot existing, nvidia; no change.. ;\  What gives? anyone..
<lastnode> krantix, the ext3s are inside vmware?
<ompaul> mark458, yes
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, so install it
<elekis> I thing sshd is installed but like telnetd I don't know where is it
<DJ_Gentoo> *been fun
<nowhere> I am trying to switch to ubuntu and think I almost got the wireless network working, but maybe a DNS problem. I'm following a howto from the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565). It needs DNS nameservers but also a search, I have no idea what that search could be and it's not really described.. Can't find it, not at my provider, not with google.. Any idea's??
<Phasor> loz: Have you tried flashing your BIOS and installing a newly downloaded one?
<nowhere> sorry little long, but tried to make it complete
<lastnode> !feisty | flumoxed
<drewsus> indyfreak, read my problem/question please
<ubotu> flumoxed: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<elekis> bash: telnetd : commande introuvable
<unop> nowhere,  what is that howto asking you to do exactly?
<krantix> lastnode, not.... vmware runs on a physical partition where i have xp installed....
<elekis> that's mean telnetd not found
<drewsus> indygunfreak, please read my problem
<drewsus> thank you elrik. I have an amd64 3800+ processor and I have downloaded the amd64 installation CD. I boot from CD and see the menu where you can choose to install etc. When I click start/install it starts... but seconds later the progress bar stalls and stays there indefinitly. I tried the i386 version and this Ultimate 1.2 version as well. I dont know why it continually stalls...
<elekis> and it's the same thing for sshd
<IndyGunFreak> where's your problem?
<flumoxed> ubotu, Fine, but how do i install nvidia now?
<lastnode> elekis, apt-cache search sshd
<loz> Phazor: i to much of a nube for that, any tuto's you could recomend?
<ompaul> mark458, your partition is mounted
<drewsus> I just reposted it
<Phasor> loz: What type of motherboard have you got?
<lastnode> drewsus, please dont repeat.
<elekis> openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<lastnode> drewsus, dont!
<drewsus> he asked me my problem lastnode
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, first, i'd stick with the 386 version
<grazie> !install  | loz
<lastnode> !patience
<ubotu> loz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<elekis> is it that
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mark458> ompaul i know but why cant I access the files in it?
<lastnode> drewsus, you reposted like five times in the last few minutes. if you're going to do that, please use a pastebin and link people.
<drewsus> indygunfreak, the 386 version stalls just the same :( (and sorry lastnode, dont get angry)
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, first, stick with 386, second, i'd try to burn the file to CD again, and burn it at a slow rate, 2-4x, no faster
<lastnode> elekis, yes openssh-server
<drewsus> sure thing lastnode
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, i heard you say that
<lastnode> drewsus, im not angry, mate. just fyi
<krantix> lastnode... maybe a better idea would be to have a network share between VmWare XP and Ubuntu?
<elekis> thanks , no sshd is installed
<loz> Phazor: how can i see what mother board i have, do have to open it up? i ve got a crappy windows on it, but need to get rid asap, i tried downloading colinux, but to no avail
<lnx^> hoi
<lastnode> krantix, let me get this straight. you want to copy files from inside vm to outside vm. ext3 -> xp
<drewsus> so no one has any idea why its stalling eh... that really sucks. I was excited to use Ubuntu
<lnx^> is there any simple way to limit bandwidth in ubuntu?
<elekis> I ve just tape sshd
<lastnode> ?
<lnx^> like a network traffic shaper or such
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus,  i just told you a possibility
<mark458> ompaul when I goto properties of the drive it tells me Im not the owner so I cant make changes to the drive.
<elekis> supposing it's like that we lauch that
<IndyGunFreak> how fast did you burn it?
<lastnode> lnx^, as in, on your box alone, or on a network?
<drewsus> oh must have missed it
<unop> lnx^,  ubuntu is linux, there are many howtos for traffic shaping on linux .. use one of them
<lnx^> lastnode: only my box
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, how fast were you burning the CD?.. what speed
<krantix> lastnode  i have sometimes to work on some files inside my VMware machine (XP, running from a physical partition, not on a virtual disk)
<ompaul> mark458, okay let use explain something here
<lastnode> elekis, you need to read up on ssh/telnet before you run a daemon on your own box. remember, running a server is letting people connect to it
<loz> Phazor: how can i see what mother board i have, do have to open it up? i ve got a crappy windows on it, but need to get rid asap, i tried downloading colinux, but to no avail
<drewsus> oaky ill try that. that you very much indygunfreak
<lnx^> unop: yeah i know how to do that, but i'd prefer some easy tool if one exists
<lastnode> krantix, then ext3 should be fine, i reckon
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul, i jus want to say, i think you deserve the Most Patient Linux helper of the year award..lol
<ompaul> mark458, (A) you have mounted it (B) you may not own it (C) it may not be advisable to try to write to it yet
<drewsus> yeah it was burnt at 48x
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, also... i'd stick with 386
<lnx^> e.g. something in the style of windows's netlimiter
<ompaul> mark458, have you installed fuse?
<lastnode> lnx^, id install squid locally, route data through that, and then filter according to usage
<gurka> Hmm, should a ask question about ubuntu here or somewhere else?
<lastnode> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lastnode> gurka, here
<sukh> hi
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, slow it down to around 4x, it will take a while, but it will help, and stick with i386, support for the 64bit distros is very hit and miss right now.
<elekis> so when I finish I have to stop sshd?
<lastnode> !ssh | elekis
<ubotu> elekis: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<krantix> lastnode what would you suggest to access those files inside windows Xp? because the drive would be actually loaded both inside ubuntu (ext3) and then loaded with that special tool inside Xp... could that cause problems?
<mark458> ompaul how do I install that?
<ompaul> !fuse | mark458
<ubotu> mark458: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, you'll spend more time trying to get 32bit apps to work on your 64bit distro, so just stick with 32bit
<lastnode> elekis, please go read those docs fully before asking again. im not going to type them out here again in the channel
<drewsus> now, the thing is this too... the very first time I tried to install (using 386 version) it all went fine up until it decided to try and partition my HDD. it stalled there. then, after that, it stalled from  the beginning every time
<ompaul> mark458, before you do umount /dev/sda1
<sukh> How can i connect my xp box to my linux laptop using a cross over cable? My linux laptop should act as agateway to the web
<lastnode> krantix, you've just managed to confuse me. sorry. :(
<guiden> !dc
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<drewsus> okay thats good advice
<guiden> !direct connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct connect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !lastlog krantix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastlog krantix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gurka> Ok. Hmm, My the internet connection on Ubuntu is really weird. The DNS i much much slower then on Windows XP. And its the same DNS. Why is that ? =S
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, like i said, i'd just start over with a new burn, and burn it slow.
<IndyGunFreak> and burn the 386 version
<guiden> Is there any good dc clients for ubuntu?
<Pici> !ipv6 | gurka
<ubotu> gurka: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lnx^> lastnode: thanks, that might do. so there are no simple tools like NetLimiter for linux? that'd surely be the simplest solution if one existed
<Phasor> loz: Try downloading either AIDA32 from http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.html or SIW from http://www3.sympactico.ca/gtopala/siw_download.html
<gurka> Pici, Thanks :)
<Pici> gurka: That should fix your issue
<drewsus> okay, thank you very much indygunfreak!
<lastnode> lnx^, you can try firestarter
<IndyGunFreak> drewsus, one other thing
<mark458> ompaul how do I install fuse?
<lastnode> !firestarter | lnx^
<ubotu> lnx^: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sukh> How can i connect my xp box to my linux laptop using a cross over cable? My linux laptop should act as agateway to the web
<IndyGunFreak> if you continue to have a problem, try downloading the 386 alternate install CD... that works on some PC's that have trouble with the standard install(i'v ehad to use it before myself)
<flumoxed> nvidia
<ompaul> mark458  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse   <-- how to install fuse before you do as I said do umount /dev/sda1
<IndyGunFreak> St. Peter, St Paul, St. ompaul
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<krantix> lastnode: i run ubuntu and have on dev/hda2 all my data... sometimes i have to boot windows xp inside vmware (it starts from a physical disk partition inside Vmware) and access those files to work with them inside XP... which is the best way to access ext3 inside a virtual XP?
<sukh> How can i connect my xp box to my linux laptop using a cross over cable? My linux laptop should act as a gateway to the web?
<lastnode> krantix, the XP file system is not inside a .vmware file?
<lastnode> sukh, please dont repeat.
<lastnode> !patience | sukh
<ubotu> sukh: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sukh> sorry
<loz> Phazor: are you sure about those links?
<Phasor> loz: Pretty sure, why?
<Zero9983> how to check my harddisk had bad sector or no ?
<krantix> lastnode, no. it's my old XP system loaded with a special hardware profile directly from a NTFS partition /dev/hda5
<lastnode> Zero9983, gparted? apt-cache search gparted
<loz> Phasor: one does not work, and the other is weird, about small buisness etc?
<lastnode> krantix, you want to access XP from linux or vice versa
<Zero9983> ok thanks lastnode
<Phasor> loz: Okay, let me have another look
<loz> Phasor: or am i being dumb?
<krantix> lastnode i would like to access linux ext3 partitions from inside the virtual XP...
<ompaul> Zero9983, so you can use "badblocks" but frankly the o/s will report errors
<mark458> ompaul ok Ive done that now what?
<ardchoille> loz: That's quite a loaded question
<lastnode> krantix, well, doesnt the virtual XP see its partiton as the "entire" disk? could it see other parts, even with explore2fs?
<Zero9983> ompaul: how to use badblocks ? i new to linux
<Hiram> krantix: you should stick with shared folders in vmware or use samba and otherwise try an obscure ext driver for windows
<nowhere> unop: It's for the resolv.conf file, there is a description: "Your search will be different. You can aquire this info from your ISP if you do not know it.".
<helter> can somebody tell me how I can choose the default locale? Before dapper you would use dpkg-reconfigure and you would get a screen asking you to choose the default locale for the system. Not anymore. dpkg-reconfigure just generates the locales, it doesn't ask you to choose the default locale for the system. :-(
<loz> ardchiolle: i really must be, cos i don't understand that too...
<Phasor> loz: Go to http://www.majorgeeks.com/download181.html and click on the MajorGeeks EU link. You should then start to download a ZIP file.
<lastnode> !locales | helter
<ubotu> helter: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<krantix> lastnode my XP can see ext3 files but i wonder if that is risky... the drive is at the same time mounted in ubuntu...
<helter> thanks lastnode
<krantix> Hiram, does shared folders works under linux?
<Hiram> yes
<unop> nowhere,  you dont need a search directive for a home network .. so you can safely ignore it :)
<ompaul> mark458, if you have followed the instructions on that page then you should be ready to rumble - use the graphical tool, "Places ->  home"  and navigate to it
<lastnode> krantix, copying should be ok, i reckon, just dont modify. but then again, backiup, backup, backup
<loz> Phasor: is this for flashing the Motherboard?
<sukh> can someone point me in the direction for my solution?
<Phasor> loz: No, just for determining which motherboard you have
<will_> I can't get Kaffiene to play DVDs.
<mark458> ompaul nope theres still a red X on the drive.
<krantix> lastnode, i think i will create a networks share... sounds more secure....
<rbil> krantix: you will not be able to read ext3 drives from within a vm, because it's running in a separate machine. what you need to do is install samba in your Ubuntu host system and then share directories you want to access from your Windoze vm
<lastnode> krantix, sure, good luck
<Hiram> lastnode: i think it is to dangerous, and the other options  like shared folders and samba are prob fine
<kelsin> sukh: look into the Firestarter program, it can do internet connection sharing with one slick, and dhcp if you need that
<nowhere> unop: Ok I'm going to fill in the DNS servers from my provider instead of the suggested ones, maybe that will work. It's the same computer so I have to switch. Hope it's fixed by now :) Thanks!
<ompaul> Zero9983,  it is all looked after when you boot up so I would not be worried about them - just run this command line and the machine will check itself "sudo shutdown -F now" and then it will turn off when you turn it on it will check
<kelsin> sukh: it's just a frontend for for normal firewall in the kernel
<krantix> lastnode thanks for your help! i will follow rbil suggestions......
<unop> nowhere,  ok :)
<Hiram> rbil: the easyer option is to use shared folders
<will_> What should I use to play DVDs?
<lastnode> krantix, sure, go for it.
<lastnode> will_, xine-ui is a nice program.
<sukh> kelsin do I just do an apt-get install firestarter?
<Phasor> loz: Actually, it looks like I have found a better guide than me about flashing the BIOS, look at http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/biosflash1.html
<kane77> ubuntu started acting weirdly... it deletes my dns servers i have in network configuration. when I enter the dns's it switches from ra0 to eth0 which is wrong (I use ra0 for internet) plus all of this takes _VERY_ long... and when I restart (turn off and on) its again the same (no dns) what can I do??
<kelsin> will_: mplayer can play them with menus, xine and totem-xine
<will_> None of those can play it.
<kelsin> sukh: yeah, if you need more help installing programs there is plenty on the ubuntu wiki
<rbil> Hiram: how does he get at shared folders on the linux side from the vm, if he isn't running samba on linux?
<Phasor> loz: I have to go now anyway. Sorry
<will_> They just screwup and shut down.
<kelsin> will_: sorry I meant mplayer without* menus, xine and totem-xine with
<loz> Phasor: Thanks for the help
<sukh> kelsin: ok I'll give it a go thanks!
<ompaul> mark458, okay so in the terminal if you type "sudo chown mark:mark /media/sda1" and give it a few mins you will own it - but ehhh be aware that fuse is beta
<kelsin> will_: you need to get the proper stuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Hiram> rbil: well he can put something in the folder designated as shared.. and acces that from windows
<aSt3raL_> how come everytime i download updates X quits working until i rebuild the nvidia driver
<aSt3raL_> ?
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, may I msg you
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul, sure..
<lesshaste> do I have to add plf to sources.list to get realplayer?
<ompaul> aSt3raL_, cos Nvidia is an unsupported binary blob and they don't work nicely with your GNU/linux system
<Mattias> aSt3raL_: maybe X overwrites xorg.conf file and removes the nvidia driver from there
<b0rt> hi there
<thingfish> I think it's always been that way, with most distros.
<hob> Hi: Just a short question: Can I upgrade to the Edgy Eft from the Breezy Badger, directly?
<b0rt> could some1 tell me where to change "character encoding" to unicode?
<aSt3raL_> Mattias: its not just the xorg.conf file ive tried saving and replacing just that file.  it seems to be the actual nvidia drivers are being overwritten by some package
<mjr> b0rt, ubuntu uses unicode (utf-8) as default
<Steve^> Hey, how can I mount my partition/mount my second harddrive?
<rbil> hob: short answer ... no
<mark458> ompaul as it doesnt mess up my files
<b0rt> mjr it seems that wester encoding is enabled
<Mattias> aSt3raL_: only thing i can think of would overwrite it is recompiling the kernel :/
<Steve^> Hey, how can partition/mount my second harddrive?
<kelsin> the nvidia drivers conpile against your current kernel and X, when you upgrade one or both, version numbers mismatch and they won't load to prvent problems
<b0rt> western*
<kelsin> since using the nvidia packages from ubuntu or debian I havn't had a problem since they update for me
<b0rt> konversation doesnt display some characters well
<hob> rbil: So I have to upgrade to Dapper and then to the Eft?
<b0rt> mjr any clue?
<rbil> hob: correct
<aSt3raL_> so if the update installs a new kernel image i am going to have to recompile the nvidia drivers?
<ardchoille> aSt3raL_: Not if you installed them from the repos
* ardchoille pats his repo-installed nvidia drivers
<ompaul> ardchoille, you know what I think about them there blobbies :)
<aSt3raL_> ardchoille: yeah i did from the repos and have the problem almost everytime
<ardchoille> ompaul: Not a good idea?
<Costel> i've got an error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Costel> the sound is muted
<b0rt> mjr:  where can i change char encoding?
<b0rt> maybe i can try another unicode or iso
<ompaul> ardchoille, well I did not become a gnewsense for nothing :)
<sukh> kelsin: I cant get firestarter... broken packages... what do I do next?
<finalbeta> Any partition recovery software for linux? Last boot my second HD seems to have lost it's extended partitions into one unknown file system.
<hob> damn  :(  ... thank you anyway
<ardchoille> ompaul: You're not a ni=uisance. I put nuisances on /ignore
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, i agree
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: ??
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, that ompaul isn't a nuicance
<sukh> what do i do if apt-get install firestarter fails? Im a linux newbie!
<ardchoille> :)
<hob> will it be possible to upgrade from the drake to fawn directly?
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lastnode> hob, of course
<Costel> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lastnode> hob, ohw ait, no
<lastnode> hob, from ddapper -> edgy -> fawn
<IndyGunFreak> i never upgade, just backup and do clean installs
<IndyGunFreak> works better
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think i've ever upgraded an OS, Windows or Linux, always did new installs.
<finalbeta> IndyGunFreak: the update from Edgy to Feisty was easier then the Dapper to Edgy one.
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta, like i said, i wouldn't know.
<DaveTarmac> good afternoon, i was wondering if anyone had a spare moment to help a newbie along, or direct me to the correct place to ask my question concerning installing packages on Dapper Drake
<IndyGunFreak> brb all.
<finalbeta> If you never did it, why do you say it works better?
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Me too. Fresh installs provide a clean system.
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille, yep
<transgress_> i always try an upgrade first
<ompaul> UPGRADES are done from ubuntu version N to ubuntu version N+1, not from ubuntu version N +random other stuff to Ubuntu version +1 that latter one breaks in new and interesting way
<ompaul> s
<transgress_> that way i can report bugs and whatnot... if it fails too much then i do a fresh install afterwards
<IndyGunFreak> FINALLY, I'M BACK ON LINUX!!!
<IndyGunFreak> windows was starting to hurt my eyes
<DaveTarmac> basically I have a command to check whether my wireless card (d-link dwl-g520 rev a1) is installed and working, and it says that the device package is not installed. the problem i have is how to actually locate and install the package to get it working
<gumpish_> Hi - I can connect to a VNC display I'm running, but it ignores all mouse and keyboard input. I'm using vncviewer.
<Steve^> I just formatted my second HDD to ext3.. how do I mount it?
<lesshaste> I installed realplay from the canonical repo.. how do I get the firefox plugin?
<mykhul> what kinds of p2p programs are there for gnome?
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, welcome back, please do not stay from the path, you will get all sorts of contamination on your PC :)
<Lynx-> Can I use "sudo passwd --lock root" to make the root acoount the same as it was when Ubuntu was just installed?
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: didn't have a choice.. i broke my ankle and couldn't get to my PC...lol
<IndyGunFreak> my brother just ran an ethernet cable from my router in the basement, to my recliner, and i'm on my laptop now..lol
<ompaul> Lynx-, or "sudo passwd -l root" :)
<Lynx-> that's the same
<Lynx-> Can I?
<Lynx-> :)
<ompaul> Lynx-, it is four characters shorter
<le_quasar> hello all - I know this might not be the best place to ask this question, but does anybody know why the automatix site is refusing connectins?
<Costel> Lynx-:just make an user
<Costel> and add it to the admin group
<ompaul> !automatix
<ardchoille> le_quasar: You were right.
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Costel> adduser YOURUSERNAME
<Costel> adduser YUORUSERNAME admin
<Costel> that should do it
<davidgw7> has any one tryed sear ?
<davidgw7> what whould be the best channle to ask about games
<Costel> where can i download automatix?
<le_quasar> yeah, I know you guys don like automatix. Its never caused me or anyone I know any problems, but I guess your exeprience may vary
<ompaul> !automatix | Costel
<ubotu> Costel: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<steep> ciao
<ompaul> it is offtopic for here
<warlock> Does anyone know how to enable so apache supports swedish letters () ?
<Costel> i have an automatix script i made
<Costel> for myself
<ompaul> warlock, go to #ubuntu-se they can tell you
<le_quasar> is this ubotu a bot?
<Costel> yes
<le_quasar> ah
<le_quasar> sounded like one - man, what a feud! Seems a little bit dumb.
<kane77> ubuntu started acting weirdly... it deletes my dns servers i have in network configuration. when I enter the dns's it switches from ra0 to eth0 which is wrong (I use ra0 for internet) plus all of this takes _VERY_ long... and when I restart (turn off and on) its again the same (no dns) what can I do??
<aib> does anyone have a KVM switch? mine is older, made by ATEN (model CS-12), and I can't find the manual. I keep pressing some key sequence that causes it to switch. I'm completely flustered!
<le_quasar> so - nobody here knows if the autom@tiX sit is under a DDoS attack or why the heck it's refusing connections?
<le_quasar> *site
<ardchoille> le_quasar: This is not the place to discuss automatix
<lastnode> le_quasar, mate, can you not read?
<lastnode> !automatix | le_quasar
<ompaul> le_quasar, we really don't care, and you are offtopic
<ubotu> le_quasar: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lastnode> "We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use."
<le_quasar> jesus christ, you guys are so full of yourselves, and of incredibly massive piles of shit. GO fuck yuourselves
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.136.159.72]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<lesshaste> how do I set up sleep mode for a laptop?
<lesshaste> I have acpid installed but I don't have a clue where to start
<lastnode> i think he liked us :-)
<ardchoille> lastnode: hehe
<lastnode> ardchoille, dont do an ops call when there is clearly an op around, eh? ;-)
<ompaul> lastnode, it had that kind of feel about it
<aib> my question is off-topic also, but where else can I find 1030 computer nerds, many of which are likely to have KVM switches? :)
* crimsun calls ops
<crimsun> d'oh!
<starly> does anybody know what i should give ~ per chmod?
<ardchoille> lastnode: Are you an op?
<ompaul> ardchoille, in particular if it is that subject and I am here :)
<mykhul> what kinds of p2p programs are there for gnome?
<lastnode> ompaul, some day you gotta let me do one of those. years of aggro will escape, i tell ya ;-)
<lastnode> ardchoille, hardly. ompaul is though
<ompaul> crimsun, :)
<IndyGunFreak> I love beryl
<ardchoille> lastnode: When you become an op, let me know.
<lastnode> ardchoille, ? all i said was, ompaul was around, and calling ops is like crying wolf. do it too many times and nobody will answer.
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: don't get in a catfight..lol
<ardchoille> Well, sorry, I can't tell whether ompaul was looking at his screen.
<ik-ppc> 1029 :O
<starly> what permissions should a home-directory have? (which permissions does your ~ have?)
<lastnode> ardchoille, there's no need to get angsty. it's just beneficial to wait a while before calling ops. we hve a lot of them, and usually _someone_ is around. remember, ops pings everyone in sight.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Catfight? Nah, just /ignore, lol
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: i was just teasing you.. i'm still spinning beryl around for a while.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<davidgw7> so whats the general opinion on beryl
<ardchoille> I saw beryl in action the other day. Nice.
<lesshaste> how do I set up sleep mode for a laptop?
<lesshaste> I have acpid installed but I don't have a clue where to start
<Costel> beryl is an inovation that doesn't works on my box
<IndyGunFreak> i love beryl
<lastnode> #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place for discussion like this. :-)
<ardchoille> I'll have to install it when I get Feisty
* lastnode points in the general direction of idler/lurkerville
<ardchoille> Wait, is beryl going to be shipped in Feisty?
<dafan> I KILLED over 6 million noobs in the lollercaust and all I got was this >.>
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: i heard somewhere beryl support wasn't gonna be included with feisty, but i have a hard time believing that
<davidgw7> i have it running and it is indeed wow
<geronimo__> how run a winXP program with a amd64 ? :/
<NkZ> lastnode: I checked the memory, It's not it, Also ran the memtest thing at the boot.
<davidgw7> the reason i asked was i had read that 7.4 was coming stock with it
<Costel> who knows what package stands for "volume control"?
<NkZ> lastnode: Could you please point me again to that file speaking about booting options?
<lastnode> NkZ, hmm, that's really weird.
<lastnode> !bootoptions | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<NkZ> lastnode: Thanks! What kind of programs do integrate the acpi? Any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille:    http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<lastnode> NkZ, ACPI stands for Advanced Configuration & Power Interface, do the math ;)
<davidgw7> thats a very good howto
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Well, that kinda says it won't be shipped with Feisty :(
<gop> !screencast
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: this is true.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NkZ> lastnode Weird stuff. I thought it might be beryl messing up, but since you I do the math I think it's not it.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Thanks for the link, though.. bookmarked it.
<gop> what a good screencast program for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> yup, its a good one
<starly> is anybody out there with a linux box and the little time do do a "ls -l ~" and saying me, what the first 10 signs of the output are?
<IndyGunFreak> what does AIGLX mean?
<lastnode> NkZ, problems like yours usually fascinate me. but im crazy busy atm with school. else id be of more use. sorry.
<davidgw7> i used the nvidia howto didnt have a prblem at all seting it up
<lastnode> IndyGunFreak, AIGLX is like XGL. Wikipedia has a good article on it
<lastnode> ok all
<lastnode> night
<NkZ> lastnode: I know the meaning, I think I could just sit and wait for a patch.
<IndyGunFreak> lastnode: ok
<lastnode> crimsun, im off mate. night.
<Costel> starly:
<Costel> drwxr-xr-x
<starly> thanks
<SteleHi> How is everything going on?
<NkZ> lastnode: Just out of thought, could the Printer set up be the nest of my isses?
<NkZ> issues*
<ardchoille> He left
<gop> !screen cast
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
<NkZ> Thanx
<SteleHi> I'm having some Nautilus/bonobo problems, could anybondy helpme?
<davidgw7> i so cant wait to show my vista loveing friend linux can go 3d to :)
<ardchoille> davidgw7: :)
<Costel> vista sucks
<IndyGunFreak> vista is always terrible.
<finalbeta> Someone trying to be popular :p
<IndyGunFreak> davidgw7: and Linux has had 3d Desktop for longer than Vista I do believe
<Costel> with my income =5$ week :)) i cant have vista
<Hasrat_Usa> let me tell you one thing vista loving folks. after all the bullshittery MS did with Vista this year, if any sane hacker find flaws in vista from now on, he aint gonna inform MS or anyone anymore. instead, he is gonna exploit it to such an extent that either vista would have to be re-written or MS would have to give its customers refund
<IndyGunFreak> davidgw7: with MS, its like Tabbed browser, IE gets it, and its new and innovative, but Firefox, Opera and Konq have had it for a while
<davidgw7> i havent touched linux in about 3 years. no puter when i got a new one i ubuntu online and it made coming back much easyer
<shatrat> davidgw7, compiz has been around since 2004, I believe project looking glass is even older.
<Costel> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<davidgw7> i tryed looking glass and my good is it slow
<ardchoille> Speaking of tabbed.. is there a way to get all open apps tabbed at the top or bottom of the screen instead of having a window list in the panel?
<NkZ> I wouldn't waste time complaining about Vista guys, It's as useless as complaining about diarrea.
<Hasrat_Usa> lol
<crosis> rver irc.enterthegame.com
<shatrat> davidgw7, its written in java.
<Elrik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7376/
<davidgw7> why complain about vista run linux :)
<IndyGunFreak> davidgw7: i wish more people would... my mom is still usin Win98
<davidgw7> i do like beryl and with only 512 in ram it move so smooth
<davidgw7> ak cough
<davidgw7> 98 is still the best windows
<Elrik> My dad is like "Why switch to linux? Windows works perfectly fine, that's all I want out of an OS, sure, it crashes a few times, and I spend hours complaining to you about it not working properly, but oh well!"
<davidgw7> still had dos under it
<fr500> davidgw7: but open firefox and more apps, it starts to feel heavy
<starly> does anybody know, which is (GDM's) authorisation file?
<posingaspopular> Elrik: wow, i have those kind of people in my house. it is so aggravating
<davidgw7> no problem with heavy nes not much lag at all
<n33o> hello
<shatrat> consumers are determined to be ignorant when it comes to technology, at all cost
<ardchoille> starly: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<n33o> Can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<NkZ> Consumers and political actors, that is.
<davidgw7> though i do turn off beryl when im gaming
<despereador> I have problem with my xserver x dont start
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n33o> x doesnt start?
<Costel> if ubuntu is gonna be in all PC's must have interface for most of the packagers
<despereador> I cant get to desktop
<finalbeta> If I where to buy a RAID card, how do I check if it's compatible with Ubuntu?
<n33o> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n33o> hmmm
<davidgw7> have you tryed reinstalling xorg drivers?
<despereador> I need to configure /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> Costel: You mean like Synaptic?
<Costel> despereador: startx
<n33o> desp.. can you help me?
<despereador> no
<starly> ardchoille: no, this is the configuration file. i have problems logging in with gdm, but under tty1 there isn't any problem. gdm is complaining about missing writing permissions to my authorisation file
<NkZ> Everytime I print something now, My ubuntu hangs. Anyone knows anything about that?
<despereador> should i try to install it ?
<ardchoille> starly: You've been using sudo with GUI apps haven't you?
<n33o> would it be easier to just buy a normal router?
<Elrik> Lol, dad had a nervous breakdown when i installed firefox "NOTHING WORKS LIKE IT USED TO!! GET RID OFF IT!"
<starly> ardchoille: yes
<davidgw7> i like opera better
<despereador> how to reinstall xorg
<despereador> I have intel graphic not ati
<NkZ> Everytime I print something now, My ubuntu hangs. Anyone knows anything about that?
<despereador> integer
<ardchoille> starly: Log into tty1, ls -la ~/.ICEauthority ~/.Xauthority  and see who the owner of those two files it.
<starly> thank you (i suppose the user has to be the owner)
<ardchoille> starly: ls -la ~/.*authority
<ardchoille> starly: That is what can happen when you use sudo with GUI apps. Change the owner to your username
<ardchoille> !gksudo | starly
<ubotu> starly: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<starly> ICEauthority is owned by me and my group, Xauthority is owned by me and the root group. should it also be owned by my group?
<davidgw7> i use a seprate acount for sudo and use it when i need su powers
<NkZ> I am trying to print a file: The Printer manager says "Pending: Printer Stopped" and the Printer is on. If I turn it off and back on it will just print the test page but not the file I want, anyone knows what's the issue? (HP PSC 1410)
<ardchoille> starly: Both should be your username and your group
<skweek> hello
<starly> ah, is working thanks a lot :-)
<ardchoille> starly: You're welcome :)
<NkZ> Now It says "Printing: Job-Printing" But it's not even moving. :-P
<davidgw7> i had tryed zen walk before trying ubuntu and it used to do the oddest things with x and gnome
<NkZ> Forget it, I managed to get it to print.
<NkZ> Now give me 2 minutes and my ubuntu will freeze.
<NkZ> (ACPI being mean to me)
<n33o> something wierd.. wireless had dropouts.. on pppoe now using dedicated ip and its fine!
<n33o> ?
<Tweek888> Hello
<emet> fiesty fawn is really clean
<fadey> hello, everyone. Does anyone know if it is possible to clean the system from rubbish (dependencies that are not needed anymore)
<Tweek888> I've got a linkskey lkw-g553, I was wondering if it is linux compatible?
<ardchoille> fadey: You on Edgy?
<NkZ> fadey: sudo apt-get autoremove should do it.
<justdave> did there used to be a separate planet.ubuntu.com somewhere that carried everything on the member's feeds while the main planet only carried the Ubuntu-related feed content?  Or was that all a dream? :)
<fadey> ardchoille: yes
<NkZ> (If I am not wrong)
<ardchoille> fadey: NkZ beat me to it :)
<fadey> NkZ: thanks a lot. trying ...
<ardchoille> fadey: The reason I asked your distro is because Dapper's version of apt-get doesn't have the autoremove option
<Elrik> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2205342#post2205342
<NkZ> ardchoille: I'm just a mad newb ubuntu user who has messed up so badly with the system that knows 1 thing or maybe none. :-P
<ardchoille> NkZ: hahaha
<justdave> I have vague memories of a planet.ubuntu.com/universe/ a long time ago, but that doesn't seem to exist now, so maybe my memory is making things up :)
<davidgw7> i cant wait for fiesty to come out stable it realy look like its going to be nice
<Tweek888> does anyone here have ndiswrapper experience?
<NkZ> archoille: I once did a chown -r /
<fr500> Tweek888: just ask >D
<NkZ> Tell me about it.
<Tweek888> kk
<Elrik> I have a horrible experience of it, if that's what you're wondering tweek888
<ardchoille> NkZ: Ouch!
<gerhard> hello, when I run gksudo gdmsetup to change my logon screen, i get an error that it cant connect to the socket. how do I fix that?
<Tweek888> can I get my linkskey lkw-g553 (marvell chipset) to work with it?
<ardchoille> gerhard: That is normal, and it is safe to ignore.
<sris> is it possible to make less continue to display what it's currently displayen after it's closed with q ?
<NkZ> ardchoille: Know if there is any other way to disable acpi besides doing it from the grub, loading the kernel and all that stuff?
<_Luks> how do i execute a script, before i log in ?
<ardchoille> gerhard: Does gdmsetup launch ?
<gerhard> ardchoille, how do I change my logon screen then?
<fr500> Tweek888: that question should go to #ndiswrapper, i'd say it should work tho
<Tweek888> thanks
<gerhard> ardchoille, neither
<sris> i.e. if you scroll to a section you can look at it when you type next command
<_Luks> how do i execute a script, before i gdm runs ?
<Hasrat_Usa> why is there a different channel for kubuntu?
<fr500> _Luks: you could put it in /etc/rc.local
<NkZ> Don't tell me there is a freaking ndiswrapper channel because I am going berserk
<ardchoille> gerhard: gksudo gdmsetup  , does it even launch?
<fr500> NkZ: tthere is
<alecjw> hi. i've jsut formatted an ext3 hard drive by accident. is ther any way of getting my data back?
<gerhard> ardchoille, no it doesnt
<Vigo> Last install got pooched, user error, that's me:-|, I can install from this LiveCD now? or should I boot/install?
<NkZ> I am gonna cry, I spent 1 week setting up my Wi fi and now I know there is a ndis channel.
<_Luks> fr500: only it ? if i put it now, and then i restart my pc, it'll run ?
<_Luks> automatically ?
<ardchoille> gerhard: You can 'gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf' and change the gdm scren from there, but you need to find out why gdmsetup isn't working.
<fr500> _Luks: yes
<Elrik> I've spent all day trying to NkZ, I'm tired and desperate and i still haven't got it to work
<_Luks> fr500: thx ;)
<Elrik> today and yesterday
<gerhard> ardchoille, thx
<fr500> _Luks: call it before the exit line of course
<NkZ> Elrik: There are some useful pages guiding through the use of ndiswrapper.
<Elrik> NkZ i' just finished the ndiswrapper. now I just want to be able to connect to my home network
<_Luks> fr500: ok
<jacob_skobel> how do i regester and identify myself on here
<NkZ> Elrik: If I may suggest you, I would go on console and type "lspci" and check if you have a "Marvel Libertas"
<ardchoille> gerhard: Oops, it's gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom in Dapper.. maybe the same for Edgy.
<alecjw> anyone?
<NkZ> Elrik: Those have some "extra" steps.
<Elrik> NkZ Nope, didn't find any marvel libertas on there
<NkZ> Elrik; Did you run ndiswrapper -l and It said "Hardware found, correct driver"?
<Elrik> says driver installed, hardware present. nkz
<LinTux> I need to change the s in KDE to 1024 x 768, nowhere to change the setting
<LinTux> sorry
<NkZ> Elrik: If you're on Ubuntu using the gNOME you could go to system - administration - networking
<Vigo> I will try the Install , it is fun to learn! :)
<NkZ> Elrik: There should be a new tab saying "Wireless"
<raulz> help! i need to change the resolution of my login window its set too high Plzz anybody????
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LinTux> I need to change the setting for the screen res in KDE, i cannot find it, do I have something missing
<Elrik> NkZ Yep, I know, I clicked it and selected properties, specified the Essid, and network key, but i still don't have a connection to the internet, also i tried restarting my computer.
<NkZ> Elrik: That's madly weird.
<Mr__> how do you change the xchat usetlist back into a real list on the side and not a popup list?
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone use 6.10 w/ dual displays?
<LinTux> how do you change the screen resolution in KDE?
<nowher1> Hi, trying Ubuntu for first time here. And I want to connect via WPA, but so far with some trouble - only got connected via WEP. I am following a howto and it has instructions for updating the drivers. When I execute the apt-get command it states: Package build-essential has no installation candidate?
<alecjw> hi. i've jsut formatted an ext3 hard drive by accident. is ther any way of getting my data back?
<NkZ> Elrik: Might be a somewhat lame question from me, but did you check the box to the left of "Wireless Connection"?
<Elrik> NkZ yes, it's checked.
<IndyGunFreak> alecjw: in a word.. no
<ardchoille> Mr__: View -> Layout ?
<ompaul> LinTux, sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for changing it across the machine - in kubuntu ask in #kubuntu
<Mr__> ardchoille:  if there was a view menu like normal xchat
<NkZ> Elrik: No idea dude. Double check the password.
<ardchoille> Mr__: There isn't? They must have changed that, then.
<LinTux> ompaul: it come up command not found?
<Mr__> ardchoille:  ya thats why i'm confused...
<NkZ> Elrik: Double check the network pass and check out if it's hexadecimal or plain. That uses to mess up.
<yeniklasor> Is here anyone has HP pavilion dv6000 laptop ??
<Elrik> NkZ I wrote the password onto a text board, triple checked it, copied it and pasted it onto the wireless key thingy, strange.
<ardchoille> Mr__: I think you're using xchat-gnome instead of normal xchat.
<ompaul> LinTux, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << minor typo
<alecjw> IndyGunFreak, but when it formats it, it doesnt compeltey wipe it does it?
<NkZ> Elrik: Checked if it was hexadecimal or plain?
<IndyGunFreak> alecjw: well what do you think it does?
<nowher1> This command doesn't work, why? "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Elrik> It's hexadecimal NkZ
<NkZ> Elrik: Then I am officially lost.
<alecjw> IndyGunFreak, marks fles as delted. isbn't that what it does? it dosen't erase every last bit of the partition
<alecjw> does it?
<Mr__> ardchoille: thats all that is in the package manager
<Elrik> NkZ me too, but thanks for the help anyways
<IndyGunFreak> alecjw: for your sake, i hope not, but don't get your hopes up
<NkZ> Elrick: Last thing I can think of, did you load Ndiswrapper to the modprobe?
<ardchoille> Mr__: There's xchat and xchat-gnome You may want to uninstall xchat-gnome and install xchat.
<NkZ> I mean, Ndiswrapper -m and then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<infidel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LinTux> I used to be able to change it in the Control Centre?
<ardchoille> Mr__: xchat is in universe. repo.
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: do you know how to change the buddy list on x-chat gnome?
<Elrik> NkZ modprobe config already contains alias directive
<LinTux> I have the screen resolution option missing in Control Panel, how do I get it bacl?
<ardchoille> Mr__: I just checked, xchat and xchat-gnome UI's differ a bit.
<NkZ> Elrik: Got out of ideas in here.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: No, I don't use it, I use irssi
<nowher1> NkZ: : Are you the wireless networking specialist in here?
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: irssi hurts my eyes more than KDE...lol
<ardchoille> hahaha
<NkZ> nowherl: Negative on that, I'm just a newb who got beated up really madly by ndiswrapper.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Not with the right theme. I made my own.
<yeniklasor> Who have HP pavilion laptop ?
<elbarto> hi there, i have a machine that's quite new and i'm having problems to boot from ubuntu CD... could anyone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> own irssi theme, or your own KDE theme?
<LinTux> how to get screen resolution option back in Control Centre
<nowher1> elbarto: Have you made it bootable, and is the bios set to boot from cd-rom?
<andel8> how can i install apt-utils with ldap support?
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: I make all my own themes, from GTK2 to xmms, to gkrellm to irssi, etc.
<Mr__> ardchoille: thanks, i see regular xchat now *thinks about going back to slack* lol
<NkZ> nowherl: If It's against rules for a non spec to give advices and support I will desist from it.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/2593/irssifo4.jpg
<ardchoille> Mr__: You're welcome :)
<IndyGunFreak> yeah see, irssi hurts my eyes.
<elbarto> nowher1 yes, the CD is fine... i have ubuntu 6.06 for both 32 and 64 bits original cds... i also downloaded the ISOs of Edgy Eft (both 64 and 32 bits) and I had problems with all 4
<IndyGunFreak> can you change it to black on white, inste4ad of white on black?
<nowher1> NkZ:  Oh no... I'm just getting brainwashed by problems with wireless networking myself :<
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Yep
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, it might work for me that way, hang on i'll try it.
<AlexC_> Morning,
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: You can change a lot of stuff: http://irssi.org/themes
<elbarto> nowher1 actually, the CD is booting, the problems is that it doesn't load ubuntu live
<NkZ> Nowherl: I know the feeling.
<yeniklasor> Anyone using MM cards on ubuntu?
<yeniklasor> MMC
<AlexC_> !anyone | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ardchoille> yeniklasor: As in Meal Master?
<lisandro> HI!
<AlexC_> Hi,
<NkZ> Elrik: If I may suggest, I would go to ubuntuforum.org and run a search with the name of my wireless card.
<lisandro> I need some help
<nowher1> NkZ:  For example I found this nice howto, but now it appears the package it wants me to download is no longer available, or something...........
<AlexC_> lisandro: then ask a question :P
<ikonia> lisandro: ask the question then
<lisandro> i've got an old version of ubuntu
<ikonia> ok
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: be right back, im gonna setup irssi again.
<NkZ> Elrik: There "could" be some special step you're missing
<lisandro> i want to upgrade it
<ikonia> and you want to upgrade yes ?
<finalbeta> Would this card work under Ubuntu? http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Port-1-eSATA-3-SATA-3GBps-PORT-MULTIPLIER-PCI-Card_W0QQitemZ120042510238QQihZ002QQcategoryZ167QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
<AlexC_> !enter | lisandro
<ubotu> lisandro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> shock horror
<NkZ> nowherl: What is it asking for?
<ikonia> !upgrade > lisandro
<yeniklasor> AlexC_ : How can I get work my MMC ?????????
<ardchoille> yeniklasor: What is mmc?
<AlexC_> yeniklasor: I do not know, please ask everyone ... not just me :P
<yeniklasor> multimedia card
<ardchoille> Oh
<ikonia> yeniklasor: you check if its supported under linux
<starly> i have a weird problem (today it doesn't seem to be my day): i can use irc, but not www nor ssh nor can i get any new packages with aptitude. how do i configure my http-connection?
<ardchoille> I'm a tar today
<ardchoille> *tard
<jax> what can i do to correct gxine because it's unable to play sound whilst vlc can play no video ?
<ompaul> ardchoille, be nice (even to yourself :))
<nowher1> nkz: this it what it states: "E: Package build-essential has no installation candida"
<ikonia> ompaul: be excellent to your self, and each other
<yeniklasor> I already checked but couldn't get work it and also my webcam
<NkZ> ardchoille: I'm a tard everyday and I don't complain. :-)
<ikonia> yeniklasor: check if its supported under linux
<NkZ> Nowherl: Build Essensials can be found in Synaptic.
<ardchoille> NkZ: lol
<nowher1> nkz: where is the synaptic?
<yeniklasor> ikonia : Why its not supported?
<AlexC_> System->Admin->Synaptic
<NkZ> Nowherl: System, Administration, Synaptic Package manager
<ikonia> yeniklasor: I said "see if its IS supported"
<nowher1> NkZ: How will i know which ones I need?
<NkZ> nowherl: Run a search for "Build Essenssials" he will patch you up.
<yeniklasor> ikonia : I saw for another linux dist.
<yeniklasor> I couldt see for ubuntu
<ikonia> yeniklasor: check if it is supported in Linux - not any distro - in Linux
<NkZ> nowherl: But, what are you wanting to install?
<AlexC_> NkZ: nowher1 - it's spelt Build Essential
<NkZ> As he said it. :-:-P
<nowher1> nkz: I follow this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: how do i set it up to get on freenode?
<NkZ> Sorry, Native spanish lenguage here. :-)
<AlexC_> NkZ: hehe, no worries
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: /connect irc.freenode.net
<will_> I still can't play DVDs.
<will_> :(
<noelferreira> any help with ez-ipupdate?
<AlexC_> !restricted | will_
<ubotu> will_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> will_: did you follow the wiki
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: You're welcome :)
<AlexC_> noelferreira: just ask you're main question,
<will_> IndyGunFreak,  Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> will_: then you did something wrong, it works
<noelferreira> i need my ip always in dyndns database
<person> I have a computer with only 64 megs of ram, and live cd doesn't seem to work. Is it possible to just install it without going into live cd?
<AlexC_> person: download the Alternate CD
<knight> hi whats the difference b/w an ftp mirror and http mirror?
<person> awesome, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ok, brb
<AlexC_> knight: different transport protocols
<knight> AlexC_, but are contents same?
<HymnToLife> persen, even if you install Ubuntu, on 64 megs of RAM it will be horribly slow
<soundray> person: even the alternate CD won't work for you
<noelferreira> AlexC_, i need some type of script that in reboot and every time my ip changes it automatically changes it in dyndns database AlexC_
<will_> I don't know which of these to pick.
<will_> http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/
<person> So, I need 128?
<AlexC_> knight: depends on the file =) but if they are a 'mirror' then yes, they should be the same
<NkZ> Is there any Linux distro that could work with 64 MB?
<AlexC_> NkZ: DSL
<soundray> person: you can install xubuntu in 64MB from the alternate xubuntu CD
<ubunt1> jhey
<soundray> person: ...just
<elbarto> as I was saying, I have a problem to install Ubuntu on my machine... I have an intel core 2 duoc cpu, with 1gb of ram and a 200gb sata disk... i tryied with the original CDs of Ubuntu 6.06 (both 64 and 32 bits) and with the copies of Ubuntu 6.10 (also both 64 and 32 bits).... My problems: with 6.06 I can't get the kernel to load... with 64bits version it stays saying "uncompressing linux..." and that's it... with 32 bits, it loads the first module, it says
<AlexC_> Puppy Linux, there are loads of distros that can run on 64mb ram
<HymnToLife> DSL is for really light hardsware
<nowher1> NkZ: Ok I found a list of Linux Headers.
<ubunt1> i want to have clamav ultimate
<will_> http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/
<HymnToLife> you could try Xubuntu or Debian if you like Gnome
<will_> Which should I pick?
<ubunt1> why ubuntu say that tehe version 8.88 is the last
<ubunt1> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<NkZ> nowherl: Build essentials alone could do it.
<knight> AlexC_, but if not? if they are the real sites?
<NkZ> nowherl: If I am not wrong, I might, Ubuntu already comes with the headers installed.
<MadMatt> can anyone help me out with automounting samba shares?
<ubunt1> !kaspersky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaspersky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nielssonnich> hi
<HymnToLife> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<nowher1> NkZ: I didn't remove t hem :<
<Elrik> NkZ I have an idea, before I used ndiswrapper to mount another network card, and modprobe and all, how do I make it so that it removes previous modprobe configuration so I can redo it?
<AlexC_> knight: I don't know if they will be the same ... I don't know what files you're talking about so, one could be 1mb the other could be 100mb - if both links are given on the same site then they are probably the same
<noelferreira> AlexC_, i need some type of script that in reboot and every time my ip changes it automatically changes it in dyndns database AlexC_
<AlexC_> !repeat | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubunt1> HymnToLife:  Thanks .
<AlexC_> noelferreira: system->Administartion->Networking and configure it their to use DNS instead of static
<will_> IndyGunFreak?
<nowher1> NkZ: Here is the complete error: Reading package lists... Done
<nowher1> Building dependency tree... Done
<nowher1> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nowher1> is only available from another source
<nowher1> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<IndyGunFreak> will_: ?
<ubunt1> hey
<thee3> i just now installed oracle10g express ed on my friends dapper but in my edgy it doesn't work. firefox opens up saying 'unable to connect'.
<AlexC_> !paste ! nowher1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ! nowher1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gartral> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<will_> IndyGunFreak, Which of these should I pick?
<AlexC_> woops
<will_> http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/
<ubunt1> i have installed WIndows XP,UBUntu and KNoppix why KNoppix won't start
<Gartral> !upgrade
<AlexC_> !paste | nowher1
<ubotu> nowher1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NkZ> Elrik: my Knowledges don't go as far as knowing how to modify the modprobe. There I can't help.
<Gartral> !upgrade
<Gartral> !upgrade
<Gartral> !upgrade
<AlexC_> !spam | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<IndyGunFreak> will_: what are you talking about?... yu lost me.. just follow the wiki
<NkZ> nowherl: You couldn't install build essentials?
<yeniklasor> ikonia : http://cekirdek.pardus.org.tr/~onur/tmp/linux-uvc-0.0_78-1.pisi   Thats works for Pardus
<will_> IndyGunFreak, It says I need one of those.
<up365> !XMMS | up365
<HymnToLife> Elrik, modprobe has nothing to do with configuration it just loads a kernel module into memory
<ardchoille> will_: You not on AMD64 are you>
<HymnToLife> you can also use it to unload a previoiusly loaded module
<ardchoille> ?
<will_> I don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> will_: did you follow the instructions on the wiki, it will handle all the dependencies for you
<AlexC_> nowher1: you probably need extra repositores enabled, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<will_> Processor?
<nowher1> NkZ: That is the complete error it gives from typing the command, the one from the guide. I think I should just install the latest Linux Headers with the synaptic package manager?
<kane77> ubuntu started acting weirdly... it deletes my dns servers i have in network configuration. when I enter the dns's it switches from ra0 to eth0 which is wrong (I use ra0 for internet) plus all of this takes _VERY_ long... and when I restart (turn off and on) its again the same (no dns) what can I do??
<will_> IndyGunFreak, I'm stuck. It don't get it. It says:
<will_> To play most DVDs you'll need the libdvdcss2 package from [WWW]  here. This is a third party package, and not supported by Ubuntu. See Installing Software to install the file.
<AlexC_> nowher1: enable extra repositores, then try to install it again
<thee3> i just now installed oracle10g express ed on my friends dapper but in my edgy it doesn't work. firefox opens up saying 'unable to connect'. anybody????
<nowher1> ok thanks alexc_
<IndyGunFreak> will_: hang on a sec.. answer my PM
<noelferreira> AlexC_,  what should i put in dns server? i have 192.168.1.1. should i put www.dyndns.org ?
<NkZ> nowherl: The command from that guide is not needed to install Build-Essentials as they are found inside the synaptic package manager.
<will_> Okay.
<ardchoille> will_: The wiki tells yo how to install libdvdcss2
<AlexC_> noelferreira: I don't know what settings you need so I can't really help with that, sorry
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: He's not indentified
<svu> does gaim support voip on dapper? It seems no
<ALMimoni> how to change splash screen?
<IndyGunFreak> oh, well that makes sense
<AlexC_> svu: nope, afaik - use aMSN instead?
<kane77> noelferreira, try opendns... the pings arent best but it is quite reliable (and free)
<NkZ> Nowherl: You can go to System-Administration-Synaptic Package manager to get the Build Essentials, That would be just like running the command. As for the headers I think they are already installed by default on ubuntu.
<elbarto> quit
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: You can he can /join #IndyGunFreak  though
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: how can you tell that, just curious?
<svu> AlexC_, will it talk to gtalk people?
<AlexC_> svu: aMSN only does MSN I'm affraid,
<NkZ> ardchoille: Kernel-Headers come installed by default on ubuntu, right?
<thee3> Anybody? Please.
<AlexC_> !anyone | thee3
<ubotu> thee3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: /msg nickserv info $NICK
<svu> AlexC_, no use then
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: oh ok
<AlexC_> svu: hum ... I'm not sure if Kopete can do that, it's KDE though
<svu> AlexC_, pity pity. Thanks anyway
<ardchoille> NkZ: Don't know, I've never needed them.
<soundray> ubotu, no anyone ~= s/amount/number/
<SilentFire> which enviornment do u guys find better to work with? KDE or gnome?
<thee3> AlexC_ I already asked my question twice.
<NkZ> archoille: I think that means a yes. :-) Else you would be asked for them.
<ompaul> ardchoille, IndyGunFreak as it is not a project it must have a ## in front of it :)
<AlexC_> SilentFire: which do you prefer? Tea or Coffee?
<SilentFire> haha
<SilentFire> i go with Tea
<soundray> SilentFire: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SilentFire> :-P
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: oh trust me, i'm a project..lol
<kane77> ubuntu doesnt save my network settings.. anybody can help??
<ardchoille> ompaul: Ah, good point.
<AzRider> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AlexC_> SilentFire: it's preference ... what could be good for me, may not work for you. Try both of them and see
<IndyGunFreak> will_: do you have yahoo, msn, aim, whatever?
<SilentFire> ok cool
<AlexC_> SilentFire: good man for going with Tea though! I like tea!
<will_> AIM.
<SilentFire> haha
<nowher1> thanks alexc_ - that worked, I now can proceed with the howto :)
<will_> IndyGunFreak, I'll pm it to you.
<AlexC_> nowher1: you're welcome =)
<SilentFire> well i am India...and many indians love tea
<SilentFire> so
<SilentFire> :)
<SilentFire> indian*
<IndyGunFreak> will_: you can't PM, you aren't registerd
<Zero9983> Ubuntu 6.06 has built in firewall ?
<IndyGunFreak> jus send an instant message to IndyGunFreak.. with AIM
<ardchoille> Zero9983: Yes, it's called iptables.
<AlexC_> Zero9983: every Ubuntu release has had a built in firewall,
<knight> !commonsense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<AlexC_> Zero9983: infact ... every Linux distro has a built in firewall, I think
<ardchoille> !firestarter | Zero9983
<ubotu> Zero9983: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<IndyGunFreak> it should be required people register to use #ubuntu..lol
<ardchoille> lol
<will_> How do I register?
<Zero9983> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> will_: i'll explain that in a sec
<ompaul> !register | will_
<AlexC_> will_: /msg nickserv register
<ubotu> will_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kane77> Zero9983, if you mean for security reasons you dont need it... for stuff like internet sharing etc install firestarter
<ardchoille> will_: /msg nickserv help register
<IndyGunFreak> just send a message to indygunfreak
<fraudster> anyone here have a geforce fx 7300GS PCI-E?
<AlexC_> !anyone | fraudster
<ubotu> fraudster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ardchoille> ompaul: I'm gona have to learn more factoid triggers. Is there a list somewhere?
<k_keller> I try to install ubuntu 6.10 DVD on Toshiba with ati radeon x700, however I get black screen during installation. I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf but nothing works. In the case of the last one, i got the following error: bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - can someone please help me
<AlexC_> !ubotu | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> AlexC_: Thanks
<AlexC_> you're welcome, ardchoille
<ompaul> AlexC_, ardchoille we point to the external resource for register as people less likely to make a mess of it and it is not core to Ubuntu
<will_> IndyGunFreak, AIM, wmiiii923
<fraudster> AlexC_, no question. A survery
<ardchoille> ompaul: Yeah, I'll do that too.
<distant_voice> if I ever install something without using Add/Remove... in Applications and I want to get rid of it, can I just delete the folder? I installed the Doom 3 binaries but then realised that they don't work with the demo.
<ALMimoni> how to change splash screen?
<AlexC_> fraudster: this is a support channel, off topic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fraudster> AlexC_, or like if anyone has one; then... so stfu!
<AlexC_> !language | fraudster
<ubotu> fraudster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fraudster> dude
<fraudster> omg
<Zero9983> kane77:  i need to open port how can i open
<sanzky> hi, does anyone know howto fix the :0.Xauth file, even root cant access it, so I cant start X
<will_> IndyGunFreak,  do you want my AIM?
<ompaul> fraudster for the sake of 1000 others you are asked not to do that
<AlexC_> fraudster: this is a support channel, not a public poll. If you wanna do polls, do it on the forums in the Cafe or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> will_: i just IM'd you
<will_> I got it.
<ardchoille> ALMimoni: It's in the gconf-editor. Open gconf-editor and go to apps/gnome-session/options and look at the splash_image key
<fraudster> omfg AlexC_ die
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/fraudster]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> !ops | fraudster
<ubotu> fraudster: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ompaul> AlexC_, please count to 10 before you do that
<AlexC_> ompaul: sorry :P
<distant_voice> if I ever install something without using Add/Remove... in Applications and I want to get rid of it, can I just delete the folder? I installed the Doom 3 binaries but then realised that they don't work with the demo.
<tonyyarusso> AlexC_: (ompaul) unless it's hundreds of lines of botspam :P
<kane77> Zero9983, for this you can make use of firestarter
<yccheok> hi, may i noe how i can capture a screen shoot, for a selected window "only"
<AlexC_> tonyyarusso: haha yeah
<CrakeHunter> will ubuntu 7 be more stable than its predecessors?
<ompaul> AlexC_, as tonyyarusso says
<kane77> Zero9983, or alternatively you can configure manually the iptables
<AlexC_> yccheok: if you press alt+print screen I think it does the selected window only
<Zero9983> kane77: where can i get the firestarter ? is built in on ubuntu ?
<ALMimoni> ardchoille: thx
<Waswat> hmm
<ardchoille> ALMimoni: You're welcome :)
<AlexC_> Zero9983: no, Firestarter is not by default in Ubuntu.
<distant_voice> Zero9983: use Add/remove from the applications menu
<Waswat> does anyone know how i or even IF can install xgl or beryl on my ubuntu installation?
<Zero9983> ok thanks all
<kane77> you can install it form synaptic/apt-get/aptitude/...
<soundray> distant_voice: essentially, to uninstall you undo everything that you did to install. Sounds obvious, but it's not always easy to determine what a non-apt installer has done to your system.
<kane77> Zero9983, yes its in synaptic
<AlexC_> Waswat: How can we know if it will work if you don't give us any of you're PC specs?
<distant_voice> waswat : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy, read the guide in here
<cables> Can anyone tell me the best way to sync a USB palm OS device to a Linux PIM, like Evolution?
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I have Ubuntu Edgy setup as a Virtual Machine using VMWare running on Dapper Drake. I have enabled the USB Controller in the preferences of the Edgy VM but when I plug a USB drive in only my host (Daopper Drake) detects it and my Virtual machine (Edgy) does not. Any thoughts?
<Zero9983> kane77:  i cant get it now , i downloading software now .
<cables> !beryl | Waswat
<ubotu> Waswat: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Waswat> thanks guys :D
<kane77> Zero9983, you shouldnt have troubles setting it up... it's a gui application...
<Waswat> i tried to install it before
<Waswat> but i totally did something wrong
<soundray> cables: with gnome-pilot
<Waswat> therefore i had to re-install ubuntu :/
<Zero9983> kane77:  thanks alot . i will try it later because i download other software using apt-get
<Waswat> distant_voice, i've got dapper
<kane77> Zero9983, okay
<cables> soundray, will that work with USB devices? I think I tried it and had issues.
<distant_voice> soundray: it was a .run file. I don't know what it did of course.... Let me rephrase my question: is it harmful to my system if I just delete the folders it created?
<kane77> Zero9983, youre welcome
<orangefly> why are my window toolbars gone when i use beryl....???....
<cables> orangefly, it's beta... you can get beryl + ubuntu help in #ubunt-effects
<tuskernini> orangefly, you have to run emerald
<AlexC_> orangefly: you mean the Window borders? It happens sometimes, go into #ubuntu-effects
<Zero9983>  ] \
<orangefly> yeah....thanks....
<AlexC_> cables: I thought Beryl was alpha?
<cables> AlexC_, even worse then :)
<AlexC_> cables: hehe yeah
<ALMimoni> ardchoille:  where can i find this file splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<ardchoille> ompaul: O never realised just how nice the bot was until now. Kudos to whomever wrote it.
<soundray> cables: people have various kinds of issues. Mine was that the palm registered two USB devices, only one of them would work and it wasn't predictable whether it was /dev/ttyUSB0, -1, 2 or 3.
<ardchoille> ALMimoni: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<AlexC_> ardchoille: feed him if you want - !botsnack
<kane77> AlexC_, everything's betta these days... :D it seems to be poppular, mainly on webpages...
<ALMimoni> ardchoille: thx
<cables> soundray, ok... I usually don't even sync it anyway, so that's fine.
<ardchoille> AlexC_: Nah, the last thing we need is a fat bot, lol
<cables> kane77, alpha.
<AlexC_> kane77: yeah that's true ... I think they think it sounds cool to just stick "Beta" on the end .. or so if it breaks they can go "well, it is beta"
<AlexC_> ardchoille: haha
<soundray> cables: the solution was to set up conduits for all four devices. I still had difficulties after that, which were resolved by syncing through wireless
<Elrik> Btw, I just realised something, before I was using another wireless card, but since it didn't have any support on linux ubuntu I switched networks card with the other computer, but the previous network cards drivers had been wrapped with ndiswrapper and i had used the modprobe command, how can I erase previous modprobe data?
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with a desktop issue.  I cant see the files I have saved on my desktop
<cables> soundray, how do I use gnome-pilot? It's installed, but I have no idea how to use it. Also, does it support syncing over wi-fi?
<distant_voice> soundray: it was a .run file. I don't know what it did of course.... Let me rephrase my question: is it harmful to my system if I just delete the folders it created? sry to bother you, just say yes or no if you don't have time.
<AlexC_> wheels3572: do you put a "." before the file name?
<wheels3572> AlexC_, No
<cables> wheels3572, sure. do alt-f2 and do gconf-editor
<soundray> distant_voice: it probably won't do any harm, but you will of course have remnants on the system
<sycho> I am having a problem. when ubuntu trys to play wma and some video formats xorg crashes and puts me at the log-in screen. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<kane77> AlexC_,  right. I'm wondering when gmail will become gamma :D
<cables> wheels3572, tell me when that comes up
<distant_voice> soundray: thx
<Elrik> Tell ME baby, cmon
<Elrik> oops.
<AlexC_> Hum I really should get back to coding ... so much time is lost in this channel!!
<knight> wheels3572, which desktop env. are you using?
<Waswat> ^^
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I have Ubuntu Edgy setup as a Virtual Machine using VMWare running on Dapper Drake. I have enabled the USB Controller in the preferences of the Edgy VM but when I plug a USB drive in only my host (Daopper Drake) detects it and my Virtual machine (Edgy) does not. I have checked in the 'Removable Devices' preferences of my VM and everything is set to auto-mount etc. ny thoughts?
<wheels3572> cables, nothing coming up on ALT-F2
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone know what the game frozen bubble is?
<Elrik> I want to start working with coding aswell, but I need to finish Ubuntu first I guess
<cables> wheels3572, ok. Open a terminal, then.
<wheels3572> knight, Xfce
<AlexC_> wheels3572: sounds like Nautlis isn't running
<shedi> it is the best game
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: is it?
<cables> wheels3572, ok, that only works in gnome.
<kane77> AlexC_, heh that seems so familiar :D
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, Oh yeah
<shedi> :)
<cables> wheels3572, I don't know how to do it in XFCE, sorry.
<AlexC_> kane77: its like some time worm-hole ...
<IndyGunFreak> lol, the grin scares me.. well its installing..
<wheels3572> cables, np
<shedi> heh
<sergi1> hello, anyone know how to make xmms to read russian TAGS)
<kane77> AlexC_, tell me about it! ;)
<zmaster> hey all
<AlexC_> hi,
<AlexC_> Yeah, I really must go lol - bye all!
<distant_voice> how can I run ported games like lxdoom or abuse  in fullscreen?
<zmaster> how can i convert videos to psp format 480x272
<kane77> bye
<zmaster> ive tried ffmpeg but it works for resolutions other then 480x272
<soundray> cables: yes, you can sync via wifi. Run the demon (gpilotd I think) on the command line while you're debugging. There is also a panel applet
<Elrik> I just started learning C, Visual Basic, and a bit of Python,,
<distant_voice> zmaster: doom9.org is an excellent source for everything video
<cables> soundray, that's cool. Thanks
<soundray> cables: it takes some patience and playing to find out how it works
<cables> soundray, thanks
<distant_voice> zmaster: this is a complicated matter and can't be easily done, prepare for some problems and a lot of reading tutorials
<soundray> cables: note I got it to work in dapper -- the edgy version invariably crashed on HotSync.
<cables> soundray, sounds painful. I'll play with it, though.
<zmaster> distant_voice: thanks will try, and yea i know its a pain, already with ffmpeg i can convert and watch them at lower resolutions like 320x... but 480x272 just dont work
<Meshezabeel> when I try to run a program httrack, it gives me a message "bash: /usr/bin/httrack: No such file or directory", however httrack is in /usr/local/bin/httrack. /usr/local/bin is in my $PATH, so why is it trying to get it from /usr/bin/httrack?
<wheels3572> What is Nautilus and how do i know if it's running?
<distant_voice> zmaster: if you already have some experience you should definetely check out doom9.org
<Meshezabeel> wheels3572 Nautilus is like Windows Explorer for linux
<wheels3572> Meshezabeel, ok.  How do I know if that is running?
<zmaster> distant_voice: yea got some experience, as i said i can convert it all besides on -s 480x272 , checking out doom9 atm
<sinister99> I have been trying to install Edgy x64 with the alternate install on a RAID-0 array.  no windows or anything, just linux.  I partitioned and made it into raid, and put /boot on the same drive and a different drive, and I get various grub errors and can't mount or boot
<distant_voice> How can I edit my menus. If I rightclick -> edit menus nothing happens. is that a known issue or am I doing something wrong?
<ALMimoni> how to change user picture?
<Meshezabeel> wheels3572:  ps aux | nautilus
<Meshezabeel> oops
<soundray> cables: it's not entirely mature -- I think the hardware is largely undocumented and gpilot has been developed on the basis of reverse-engineering the Windows software.
<Meshezabeel> ps aux | grep nautilus
<distant_voice> ALMimoni:  System -> Preferences -> about me
<betatux> distant_voice, try System->Preferences->Menu Layout , to edit your menu
<wheels3572> Meshezabeel, wheels    5961  0.0  0.0   2800   752 pts/0    R+   13:50   0:00 grep nautilus
<sepheebear> ALMimoni: rename a jpg/png file to ~/.face
<knight> wheels3572, i think xfce 4.4 new version has got desktop icons
<Meshezabeel> wheels3572 if that is the only one then it is not running
<ALMimoni> distant_voice, sepheebear : thanks
<ugarit> has the linux community released a patch for daylight savings time change for the Easter US timezone?
<kaluna> sinister99: why select raid0? if 1 drive dies, you lost everything.
<wheels3572> knight, Ok cuz when I save files to my desktop nothing shows up lol
<sharp15> _eMax_: what menu settings were you referring to?
<Meshezabeel> wheels3572 just type nautilus and see if it opens
<wheels3572> That's all I see Meshezabeel when I do that command you gave
<wheels3572> ok
<distant_voice> betatux: same effect, I have a little something in my task bar but nothing comes up
<sepheebear> ugarit: yes this has been fixed AFAIK
<wheels3572> Meshezabeel, bash: nautilus: command not found
<knight> wheels3572, just go to /Desktop in terminal
<knight> wheels3572, and see fi ur files are there
<k_keller> I try to install ubuntu 6.10 DVD on Toshiba with ati radeon x700, however I get black screen during installation. I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf but nothing works. In the case of the last one, i got the following error: bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - can someone please help me
<ugarit> sepheebear: how do I confirm that I have the patch?
<sinister99> kaluna: i have 2 small drives for just my os, all my important files are on other drives
<sepheebear> ugarit: "zdump -v US/Pacific | grep 2007"
<oij> Hi! Can someone please help me with this:
<oij> When I turned on my computer I got only a text login.. I logged in and typed startx and gnomestarted.. How can I make it do as before e.g start x automaticly?
<knight> wheels3572, ~/Desktop
<sepheebear> ugarit: run that from a terminal and you should see the correct date
<Plouj> hi
<sepheebear> ugarit: "zdump -v US/Eastern | grep 2007"
<ugarit> sepheebear: thank you :-)
<soundray> oij: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<Plouj> anyone know how many packages a net install Ubuntu isntalls? I see that it has already downloaded 400 packages. I'm wondering how many more are left.
<oij> soundray: what does that do?
<kaluna> sinister99: a small suggestion. Install most of the OS on 1 drive, and mount home on the other.
<soundray> oij: man update-rc.d
<wheels3572> knight, wheels@wheels-desktop:~/Desktop$
<oij> soundray: " System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist."
<wheels3572> is where they all reside
<knight> wheels3572, do ls and see your files are there
<wheels3572> knight, they are there when i do ls
<wheels3572> but just not showing up on desktop lol.  and they are not hidden either.  Dont get it
<sinister99> kaluna: I know that would be much easier, just wanted to get it working if i could, prolly be a little faster
<knight> wheels3572, yah its there and i think xfce doesnt support desktop icons but xfce4.4 supports ckeck for that
<freepenguin> hello
<A[D] minS> hola
<A[D] minS> when i try to install kernel source i get this output
<A[D] minS> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<A[D] minS> is only available from another source
<A[D] minS> E: Package kernel-source-2.6 has no installation candidate
<YannTech> hi all
<A[D] minS> any one please can just tell me what i should do ?
<A[D] minS> i changed my sources but the same
<soundray> A[D] minS: install linux-source instead
<Elrik> when i type sudo iwconfig eth1 it says
<Elrik> eth1 802.11g zd1211 ESSID: "
<wheels3572> knight, ok ty.  Will check Xfce4.4
<andel8> guys - how can i install apr-utils with ldap support?
<Elrik> the Essid in that thing isn't the correct one, but for some reason i'm not allowed to change it?
<kaluna> sinister99: raid is a little trickier with grub on the boot drive. raid on other drives a lot easier. I have done raid1 on boot, but it does slow down the system.
<A[D] minS> soundray: its da same ?
<YannTech> Elrik: a iwlist eth1 sc ?
<A[D] minS> :D
<Slart> Is there a way to get a "open console and cd to this directory" in the right button menu in nautilus?
<A[D] minS> i am installing now :d
<bkudria> if i run update-grub, i get these errors: http://pastebin.ca/370602 , and my menu.1st file has what look like unescaped shal characters.  i've already purged and reinstalled the grub package, which didn't help.  what should i do?
<soundray> A[D] minS: no, it isn't. This one will work.
<goetiaoccultus> what rss reader do you people prefer
<A[D] minS> thx for ur help
<Felip1> hi
<Elrik> YannTech what do you mean?
<A[D] minS> soundray: i want kernel-source to install package need kernel-source
<YannTech> that list all ssid present around you
<A[D] minS> so it will do same task ?
<betatux> goetiaoccultus, I'm using Thunderbird for my rss feeds
<goetiaoccultus> ah ok  betatux
<Slart> I use firefox live bookmarks for my simple rss-feed
<Felip1> well.. any brazilian here?
<Elrik> YannTech it says "NO SCAN RESULTS"
<soundray> A[D] minS: 'apt-cache show linux-source' tells you what it is
<A[D] minS> soundray: so in case if u want to install kernel-source so what i should do?
<soundray> !br | Felip1
<ubotu> Felip1: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Felip1> thanks^^
<sinister99> kaluna: i have tried putting grub on the same drive and on a different drive, and it errors out either way
<YannTech> ok, are you sure you have a wifi near you?
<sinister99> kaluna: and it seems that grub is always selected by default, and i can't install lilo
<kane77> ubuntu doesnt save my network settings.. anybody can help??
<A[D] minS> soundray: ahaaa its kernel-source plus patches .ok thanks alot :D
<YannTech> kane77: you can see /etc/network/interfaces
<bkudria> if i run update-grub, i get these errors: http://pastebin.ca/370602 , and my menu.1st file has what look like unescaped shell characters.  i've already purged and reinstalled the grub package, which didn't help.  what should i do?
<A[D] minS> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<noelferreira> need help configurind ez-ipupdate. any help?
<bkudria> if i run update-grub, i get these errors: http://pastebin.ca/370602 , and my menu.1st file has what look like unescaped shell characters.  i've already purged and reinstalled the grub package, which didn't help.  what should i do?
<GMWeezel> How can I get my network IP address?
<bkudria> GMWeezel: /sbin/ifconfig
<soundray> GMWeezel: hostname -i
<Hasrat_Usa> a lot of newbie questions today
<kane77> YannTech, and? well they are there...
<kaluna> sinister99: try it with mounting home on the 2nd drive. You can do all this at the install menu when you partion manually.
<Hasrat_Usa> i'm looking for a real problem
<GMWeezel> bkudria: Thanks
<GMWeezel> soundray: Only gave me my localhost address (127.0.0.1)
<klein_> installing a printer with wine help? will it work
<YannTech> sorry i go out
<sinister99> kaluna: yeah, thats prolly the best thing to do
<YannTech> bye all
<Wanderer> Anyone know what happened to automatix?
<klein_> bad weather i heard
<Wanderer> domain been offline a while
<goetiaoccultus> anyone use rssowl ?
<SinesurfR> hi
<soundray> !automatix | Wanderer
<ubotu> Wanderer: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SinesurfR> would anyone mind helping me out with figuring out how to compile a program?
<soundray> Wanderer: feisty will make it obsolete, anyway
<soundray> !compile | SinesurfR
<ubotu> SinesurfR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soundray> SinesurfR: what are you compiling?
<Wanderer> soundray: ok, taht I can deal with (feisty bit).  I wanted the mplayer/audio codecs mainly
<SinesurfR> soundray: http://www.treshna.com/paymaster/requirements/
<eobanb> hi everyone, i have a small question.  in gconf-editor, can i use the keybinding <Alt>Space to launch something in global keybindings for metacity? And secondly, I'm using emerald w/ beryl instead of metacity.  will it still work?
<kaluna> anyone using vsftpd? need shelp with local user login.
<soundray> Wanderer: your best bet is to set up the appropriate repositories by hand or use source-o-matic
<smg> hey all
<soundray> !easysource | Wanderer
<ubotu> Wanderer: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SinesurfR> esp since it says to specifically use Scons to compile it
<Elrik> EUREKA I'M SO HAPPY!!! INTERNET WORKS XOOOO
<Elrik> After a whole day of horrible, devil-ish, cruel war towards my Linux Ubuntu
<Elrik> twice I wanted to give up
<fredl> hey, anybody here ever tried linux-igd?
<Elrik> NOW
<soundray> SinesurfR: you can install scons from the repos
<Elrik> to have a bath. Thanks alot all who helped!
<fredl> does linux-igd make a Linux box behave as an upnp aware device?
<marshall> does anybody know wth to do with gtkDC?
<Wanderer> yeah, I use the source-o-matic
<SinesurfR> repos?
<fredl> source-o-matic?
<soundray> !repos | SinesurfR
<ubotu> SinesurfR: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soundray> !software | SinesurfR
<ubotu> SinesurfR: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<craigbass1976> I've got UbuntuCE on my son's computer, and I can't ssh into it.   Would squid be blocking?  I installed openssh-server, which I've done on another couple of regular ubuntu boxes, and while they allowed logins, this box doesn't
<SinesurfR> but it seems as if I'm going to have to compile it in order to run.  There's no precompiled version
<smg> craigbass1976: squid is only managing http
<Slart> craigbass1976: I think ssh, as default, doesn't allow connections from the outside.. but it might not be so.. check the config file if it's only listening on the local loopback interface
<soundray> SinesurfR: yes, but since it requires scons, and scons is in the ubuntu repositories, you can at least install that instead of compiling it yourself
<marshall> does anybody know wth to do with gtkDC?
<craigbass1976> Slart, Ahh, perhaps...
<soundray> craigbass1976: make sure sshd is running : 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<Wanderer> soundray: how about the latest flash for amd64 without automatix?
<smg> Slart: craigbass1976 ssh should be running on any external interface, on loopback it makes no sense imho
<soundray> Wanderer: I got that by following Kilz's instructions for firefox32 in the forums
<sergi1> hello
<bob_help> Downloaded a new Dist and get a GRUB error 15 any body hear of that?
<sergi1> how to set utf-8 localy...
<craigbass1976> soundray, right.  got that.  And yes, the config file (which all I changed was no for root logins) is the stock one that comes with the server.
<Slart> smg: it would make sense in a secure-by-default installation..
<SinesurfR> cool, thanks :)
<_16aR_> is this a place where we can ask help about configuring postfix ?
<_16aR_> on ubuntu
<smg> Slart: but what to do with ssh on lo0?
<Slart> smg: the default installation of apache doesn't make sense either.. at least not the last one I did on debian... it doesn't even start until you remove a line in the config.. just to make people read the config
<pantalaimon_> is it possible to copy a physical partition to a lvm's logical volume?
<soundray> craigbass1976: did it start successfully? Have you done a "ps aux | grep sshd"? Does 'ssh localhost' work on the machine?
<ucordes> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> smg: nothing.. just because you should read the config before you even expose ssh to the outside world
<rssn> Everyone: I was wondering if anyone could assist me in figuring out installation and partitioning of hard drive with Ubuntu, first time user. I believe some sort of an 'fdisk' application is supposed to be used to repartition the HDD, but since I'm coming from Win32, it's a whole new universe, pretty confused.
<wheels3572> On this website here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19869&package_id=187881&release_id=480300  Do i have to download each file individually to get xfce4.4 or can I just download the xfce4-4.4.0-installer.fun and get all the files it shows here?
<craigbass1976> soundray, yes to both.
<carebear> hi
<Slart> rssn: run the live cd and see if you have gparted installed.. it's a lot like partition magic and similar
<soundray> _16aR_: describe the problem here, and repeat every 30 minutes or so. Sooner or later someone will logon who knows your answer
<craigbass1976> soundray, I'm checking another box's sshd_config to see any discrepencies.
<smg> Slart: sounds misterious to me ;)
<empiric> hi all
<At0mic_PC> A zip file with a password?
<soundray> craigbass1976: assume that sshd_config is fine if you can ssh locally
<rssn> slart: I don't believe gparted is installed, but should put it on then.
<empiric> am using embeded tagging in html pages which wont work on firefox
<At0mic_PC> How would you get around a zip file with a password?
<empiric> any idea
<soundray> craigbass1976: can you ping both ways? Can you ssh from your son's to the other machine?
<noelferreira> people need help configurin ddclient anyone?
<craigbass1976> soundray, ok then, what do youthink is wrong?
<craigbass1976> Yes, I'm doign it right now.
<Slart> rssn: hmm.. run "sudo apt-get install gparted" in a console then.. should install it for you
<smg> craigbass1976: try a telnet on port 22
<soundray> craigbass1976: could be iptables settings. Have you played with firestarter?
<rssn> slart: However, if I am booting off the ubuntu CD at the moment, it would not know where to install gparted, other than cache - should I make arrangements to install ubuntu 'at least somewhere' first?
<Slart> rssn: you only need gparted to partition it once.. so if it installs into the live cd memory thing doesn't really matter
<craigbass1976> soundray, I didn't even know I had iptables.  I don't see it in /etc/init.d
<rssn> slart: gparted is already the newest version, confirmed. I can now probably use it.
<soundray> craigbass1976: you might try "grep -r iptables /etc/* 2>/dev/null" for sanity
<Slart> rssn: it should be in System, Administration, GNOME partition editor
<soundray> craigbass1976: everybody has iptables
<craigbass1976> Really?  I didn't think it came with Ubuntu unless you installed it yourself
<soundray> craigbass1976: apt-cache show iptables | head -n 2
<craigbass1976> soundray, where's the config file for iptables in ubuntu?  I'm used to RH boxes
<rssn> slart: Thanks so much, I am now working towards partitioning the HDDs. Do you mind if I ask a few more questions before proceeding?
<Slart> rssn: go ahead.. if I didn't like the questions I wouldn't hang out here =)
<bob_help> Hello Everybody. I'm new to linux and just downloaded Ubuntu for a laptop and am getting an Error 15 after GRUB starts, can anyone help me
<soundray> craigbass1976: the package installs commands and documentation only. To configure it, you would use a front end.
<nowhere> Hi, during boot the computer states it failed basic networking. Also when it starts I have no connection. But when I go to Network Settings and deactivate then activate the wireless connection everything works in a few seconds. Any way to have this done automatically?
<craigbass1976> soundray, firehol, is that what I start and stop?
<ardchoille> Is there a way to put all open apps in tabs on the desktop?
<soundray> craigbass1976: but if you haven't done any experiments involving routing/firewalling, this isn't likely to be the problem
<ardchoille> Someone told me fluxbox does that, is that true?
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: i think it does
<Slart> ardchoille: you mean like the taskbar in windows?
<rssn> Slart: Thanks then. I'd like to know what the most sensible partitioning scheme is, since you 'mount' devices and can organize them much better than under win32. I currently use 2 physical drives, 250GB + 300GB, total 550GB. One is completely unallocated, and the other has some sort of a 140GB FAT32 partition, that is all.
<rssn> I heard that FAT32 is not necessarily the most sound filesystem for ubuntu users, who can choose something else instead, is this true?
<craigbass1976> soundray, but I didn't allow 22 through any firewall configs, so that may be the issue exactly.
<soundray> craigbass1976: ah, so you do have a firewall utility installed
<soundray> craigbass1976: yes, that'll be the answer
<ardchoille> Slart: Something like that, yeah.. but I don't use a panel.
<Slart> rssn: there are many ways of doing this.. myself I just use one big partition for ubuntu, applications, home-directory and all...but I'm lazy
<craigbass1976> soundray, I've only used Ubuntu as a "play" box, and have not dug into where everything is.  RedHat is different (you probably know) and sadly I have gotten used to that...
<Slart> rssn: a more.. "professional" way would be to make one partition for home, one for var and one for system itself.. that way logs files won't fill up your system disk
<amaan>  hey can anyone help me, i've been trying to get my sound to work for the past 4-5 hours and i've had no luck (mojo was helping me earlier)...?
<rssn> Slart: Thanks, so it would make sense to just get a single 250GB partition for starters, and then do whatever else to it after. However, is fat32 acceptible or is there something 'nicer'?
<soundray> craigbass1976: 'dpkg -L packagename' may come in handy (package listing)
<craigbass1976> soundray, aha, stop firehol and ssh to my heart's content...
<Taime1> how can i adjust video settings such as gamma, color and saturation and such?
<craigbass1976> soundray, now to find the config, or woudl I be better off using firestarter?
<Slart> rssn: I would start with that.. you can always move stuff over to other partitions later if you really want to (even if it takes some work)
<craigbass1976> I usually edit a file directly, and people yell saying that I should use the iptables commands instead...
<Slart> rssn: if you're a first time linux user, one big partition is easier..
<Taime1> i have a laptop, so i cant even set my contrast
<Slart> rssn: oh, and one partition for swap
<soundray> craigbass1976: I don't know anything about firehol, but the way to find out how it ticks would be to 'dpkg -L firehol' and 'cd /usr/share/doc/firehol' to read the docs there
<IndyGunFreak> man that gave me a headache..lol
<rssn> Slart: I am, but whatever happened to ext3/2, and then linux swap, those are pre-requisites to running things smoothly, right?
<bob_help> ?
<Slart> rssn: ah.. about file systems.. ext3 is nice and works fine
<nowhere> hmmm banisment on networking questions :) ?
<bob_help> leave
<Slart> rssn: don't use FAT in linux, unless you have to read the drive from windows or something like that
<soundray> craigbass1976: iptables sets kernel parameters, so it's the wiser choice
<cables> I'm helping my friend install Ubuntu, and he needs to burn the disk. Is there any good, free image burning software for windows that he can use? He doesn't have anything that can burn an image currently.
<soundray> craigbass1976: tell the ops if you get yelled at here
<Luke> my root filesystem just corrupted really bad. what's a better filesystem I can use to avoid corruption?
<nowhere> cables: Nero trial?
<rssn> Slart: If I have an FTP server that fetches files from the ext3 system, will Windows users still be able to access the files?
<Taime1> there's no gui for changing gamma or color settings?
<cables> nowhere, I was hoping I could do better than that... but thanks anywhay
<Taime1> cables
<soundray> nowhere: repeat your question every once in a while. Sooner or later someone will know the answer
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cables> Taime1, ?
<zcat_> Luke: what fs are you using now?
<Luke> ext3
<Taime1> you need a little tool called... hang on
<nowhere> I will, t hanks soundray
<soundray> nowhere: ...and have time for you as well
<Slart> rssn: yes.. same thing if you use samba for windows file sharing.. other computers on the network don't care what file system you use
<Luke> zcat[1] : ext3
<craigbass1976> soundray, no, it's in RH type rooms (Fedora, cent, rh) and doesn't bother me, but sometimes people won't answer a question if they don't agree with a general practice of yours.
<Taime1> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Taime1> thats it
<Dr_willis> rssn,  the fact the files are comming from a linux box and ftp server.. wont affect the data in the files.
<Taime1> when you install that, nothing fancy happens, cables
<rssn> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<eighty_> errr... how do i enable port 8080 on ubuntu? :)
<nowhere> sorry i'm just a little frustrated, I like ubuntu a lot, but getting my wireless network up and running seems to be so much trouble :)
<rssn> Slart: Okay, possibly the last question, if I have a /dev/hdd1 partition in fat32, how can I mount that from terminal?
<Taime1> you just right click the file you want to burn, and it gives you the option to burn an iso image
<zcat[1] > Luke: find out what corrupted it; you might have a dodgy drive or something. It won't normally screw up by itself
<cables> Taime1, thanks
<eighty_> any port 8080 mastas in da house? :) is it an iptables thing?
<Taime1> noproblem
<Slart> rssn:  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 might work
<soundray> craigbass1976: your immediate problem is solved now, isn't it?
<MybEvil_> How can I run .sh files?
<Dr_willis> rssn,  if ya think about it... most all the fileservers out are NOT running on windows box's with fat32 or ntfs filesystems. ;)
<quaal> what in ubuntu can i play http://yage.net:9000 with
<quaal> a winamp feed
<MybEvil_> It brings them up into text-editor
<Slart> rssn: if you want it to be mounted at startup you edit the file /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> quaal,  xmms can do that.
<rssn> Dr_willis: Very true.
<Taime1> type the file name into terminal
<quaal> Dr_willis, hmm
<Dr_willis> quaal,  i think :) other players proberl can also.
<Taime1> mybeveil
<eighty_> any pointers on how to enable ports in ubuntu? in particular, 8080?
<MybEvil_> ok
<MybEvil_> thanks
<Taime1> er...
<rssn> Slart: What would I define within fstab, the exact same command?
<Taime1> sorry bout the name
<MybEvil_> np lol
<cables> Taime1, almost as easy burning as in ubuntu :)
<soundray> MybEvil_: you don't if you can avoid it
<MybEvil_> Most people call me Myb :P
<soundray> MybEvil_: what are you installing?
<Taime1> it is if you know about that tool, cables
<MybEvil_> soundray, it's for Java
<hofmann> Hello
<sepheebear> eighty_: are you using apache2?
<quaal> Dr_willis, yea you're right. i thought i'd tried xmms though. thanks
<MybEvil_> for compiling and running
<Luke> zcat[1] : how do I find out if it was the drive?
<craigbass1976> soundray, yes, now I just want to make it persistent.  I have a samba question, but now that I can ssh in I'm going to get on my box and come back into the chat from there.
<Slart> rssn:  oops, change that to "mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hdd1"
<eighty_> MybEvil_: yep
<cables> Taime1, and there's the problem :)
<Dr_willis> quaal,  that a shoutcast stream? or somthing odd?>
<hofmann> Is somebofy good in JAVA? Please private me.
<quaal> Dr_willis, yea shoutcast
<eighty_> sepheebear: yep
<soundray> MybEvil_: you should install java from the repos
<Taime1> yeah...i cant believe windows doesnt have that stock
<rssn> Slart: It's okay, it says only root can do that, and I guess that booting off the Ubuntu Live CD does not qualify as being root, since I can wreak too much havoc as a newbie.
<soundray> !java | MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Slart> rssn: take a look at the file.. it's one line per file system... it's not that hard.. or you could read "man fstab"
<Dr_willis> quaal,  i go to shoutcast.com and use xmms all the time
<soundray> !pm | hofmann
<ubotu> hofmann: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Slart> rssn: oh.. just put sudo in front of it.. "sudo mount..... "
<eighty_> sepheebear: yeah, apache2
<rssn> Slart: If I were to install Ubuntu right now though, should I first define the swap, and the main partitions in gparted, before clicking on that install icon?
<zcat[1] > Luke: check /var/log/messages and see if it's getting timeouts or stuff. or use ultimate boot cd and run the diagnostics tools.
<quaal> Dr_willis, cool. thanks man
<Slart> rssn: you can do it in the install program too.. or in gparted if you want to.. it's really your choice, either is fine
<Taime1> i wont ask again, i promise, but is there a gui for changing things like gamma, color, contrast etc on my laptop?
<soundray> nowhere: to bring up an interface at boot, for example wlan0, you would normally just add 'auto wlan0' to /etc/network/interfaces
<sepheebear> eighty_: sudo echo "Listen 8080" >> /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<eighty_> sepheebear: wow... like magic? :) i'll try...
<rssn> Slart: Thanks. Will try to just install it then, hopefully will be fine. Before I do that though, are there any parameters you would recommend for a 250GB physical drive (239367MB): i.e. what size the swap partition ought to be, and what of 'var'.
<smg> Taime1: i just know to fiddle directly in xorg.conf
<soundray> sepheebear: that won't work -- "echo something | sudo tee systemfile" or "sudo sh -c 'echo >systemfile' "
<nowhere> thanks soundray, I will try that
<__doc__> hi, anybody configured a wacom tablet and gimp? I want to put undo on a stylus key.
<Slart> rssn: one old rule for swap says that you should have twice the amount of swap, compared to physical memory.. so 500MB of memory, use 1GB of swap etc
<smg> Taime1: take a look at google: "xorg.conf gamma"
<iulian_> what is a symlink and how can I create a symlink in Ubuntu 6.10
<Taime1> thanks
<Taime1> i will
<rssn> Slart: So, 512MB memory, 1024MB Swap.
<sepheebear> soundray: you're right thanks for the assist!
<Slart> rssn: var depends on what you're going to do with the computer... logs, temp files and such goes into /var
<Slart> rssn: yes.. that'll be good
<rssn> Slart: I'd probably be limited to torrents, videos, music, quake3 (openGL app), and documents etc.
<smg> iulian_: symlinks are like this: "ln -s file linktofile"
<Slart> rssn: it's probably easier to install it all into one partition for now.. and then after a while you can see how much space your /var dir takes.. then if you feel you want to move it to another partition you can do that
<padge> How is it that I don't have traceroute?
<eighty_> sepheebear: i want port 8080 for tomcat
<rssn> Slart: Very well. So for now I should make a 1024MB Swap and the rest would be ext3 space.
<hofmann> Hello, is it possible to grep a foreign text widget with a own java program?
<iulian_> smg: Is exactly like a win shortcut? I delete it using rm or is a special command?
<eighty_> so do i still want apache listening to port 8080
<eighty_> ?
<eobanb> what happened to disks-admin in edgy!?
<smg> iulian_: similar, yes. use "unlink" on the link
<Slart> rssn: sounds good
<tuskernini> eobanb, not in there anymore... project is not active enough
<smg> iulian_: on some unix-systems a "rm link" deletes not only the link but also the file which was linked to
<sepheebear> eighty_: i dont use tomcat but i have apache listening to different ports for different reasons
<padge> is traceroute in some tools pack I might not have?  Where is it kept in this distro?
<iulian_> smg: Thanks!
<Meep> Any people having problems with xcb and java?
<tuskernini> eobanb, you can install it if you want...
<eighty_> sepheebear: ok, thanks... yeah, i just want my machine to open port 8080, that's all
<unop> padge,  tracepath replaces traceroute on ubuntu
<eighty_> thought it was a iptables thing?
<m0rk> padge: all that stuff can be found in synaptic
<iulian_> smg: So is not a good practice to rm link.
<padge> unop: Thanks
<m0rk> like etherape, wireshark, snort, etc
<padge> m0rk: traceroute wasn't found with synaptic
<m0rk> !!
<Luke> zcat[1] : whats ultimate boot cd?
<m0rk> xtraceroute should be
<sepheebear> eighty_: well ports.conf will make apache2 listen to the port
<m0rk> and subsequent dummy packages
<unop> eighty_,  get apache to listen on 8080 then -- i think you add a new port entry in ports.conf
<Meep> java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<eighty_> sepheebear: but i wasnt tomcat to listen
<smg> padge: search for "trace"
<eighty_> unop: will that allow tomcat to listen too?
<juan_> hy, can i make a question about a recntly buyed epson multifunction
<juan_> ?
<unop> eighty_,  doesnt tomcat run atop apache?
<Vigo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unop> i dunno much about tomcat
<padge> m0rk: smg: awesome, thangs guys
<eighty_> unop: i think tomcat can be standalone
<sepheebear> after that you'd need to edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/099tomcat-httpd.conf or somesuch file
<m0rk> padge: yw
<eighty_> hmmm...
<smg> juan_: u can ask, maybe someone responds :)
<sepheebear> then restart apache
<Vigo> I will try the forums, Thank You
<juan_> thanks! do you anione knows how to make scanner works?
<sepheebear> i dont know what kinda httpd.conf tomcat installs
<juan_> xsane recognizes it only if i start it as root
<smg> juan_: k, so it is detected. good
<rssn> Slart: Is there a way to terminate a program that doesn't seem to be responding ? I started installing NTP servers for time synchronization or somesuch, when the install screen just became dormant.
<hak0> juan_: chmod 777 /dev/XXX
<m0rk> rssn: from a terminal window
<m0rk> type 'sudo top'
<rssn> m0rk: Thanks.
<m0rk> that will give you root privy
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: do you know how much time i'm gonna waste on this game now?
<m0rk> then hit 'shift M'
<m0rk> sorts by mem usage
<m0rk> kill the bastard process
<eighty_> so in general, how do i enable a port on ubuntu?
<m0rk> by typing 'k;
<juan_> ok, so XXX must be usb or something like that?
<m0rk> er 'k'
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, depends on how bored you are
<jpjacobs> eighty_, run a service on that port
<smg> eighty_: just put something on the port
<IndyGunFreak> well, i have a broken ankle.. so the answer is very
<sepheebear> eighty_: in general, you just need to activate a server to listen on that particular port
<eighty_> don't have to mess with iptables?
<hak0> juan_: it's de device xsane sees when u are root
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, it saved me and my sister during a horrible flight
<hak0> juan_: check configuration for device
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: i can imagine
<shedi> :)
<rssn> m0rk: What is the 'signal' to kill with?
<IndyGunFreak> it reminds me of breakout
<smg> rssn: try kill -9
<m0rk> rssn: it should auto [15] 
<sepheebear> eighty_: just like to enable port 22 for ssh all you need to do is install sshd
<smg> rssn: -9 kills alot ;)
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: is there a game like breakout for Linux?
<m0rk> if that does not work, do a ctrl-c to kill top
<rssn> m0rk: I tried with 1, and it worked ^_^
<cables> What are the chances that deleting a file on an NTFS volume in Linux will screw up the partition?
<unop> eighty_,  well it seems apache tomcat has eclipsed sun's own -- http://java.sun.com/products/jsp/tomcat/ and it seems to be how everyone nowadays wants to run it .. if you run apache tomcat, then it should be accessible from any ports apache is listening on (subject to access control)
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, I don't recall that game
<m0rk> then at the command line do a 'kill -9 [process #] 
<unop> cables,  small
<IndyGunFreak> you know, the little thing moved along the bottom, and a ball bounced around, and you bounced the ball up into bricks, to break all the bricks
<cables> unop, how small? This is my friend's comp...
<eighty_> unop: hmmm... so if i have apache listening to 8080, that should do it
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, oh that one
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, I haven't seen it on linux
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<unop> cables,  i've been running ntfs-3g for a bit over a year now and the drive's used extensively and i've not had a problem (except for something's chkdsk complained about, but those are negligible issues and documented too)
<betatux> cables , make a backup first if you want to be sure not to loose any data.
<unop> eighty_,  yes
<smg> IndyGunFreak: there are lots of games like this for linux, but i dont remember any names
<woro2006> i deployed abc.war file in /var/lib/tomcat5.5/webapps
<unop> !ntfs-3g > cables
<IndyGunFreak> smg: yea,
<woro2006> I can see it in localhost:8180/manager
<woro2006> but it says it's not running
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, and you can always try cedega to run windows games
<woro2006> and when I type localhost:8180/abc
<woro2006> it doesn't get mapped
<rssn> Everyone: Upon installing Ubuntu, which option is most sensible, to erase entire disc, to use the largest continuous free space, or to manually edit the partition table? I kind of feel 1 and 2 are the same thing...
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: na, its not that important to me
<cables> Does ntfs-3g support journalling on ntfs?
<rssn> Since I have an empty disk to begin with...
<woro2006> it says the requested resource /abc not available
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get  an xfs partition formatted for use
<unop> cables,  i think thats a question answered in the ntfs-3g faqs
<smg> rssn: manually you can delete existing partitions
<rssn> smg: What if no partitions currently exist, should I still do manual to get swap etc?
<Steve^> What's the difference between Debian and Ubuntu?
<smg> rssn: no, i think ubuntu creates a swap for you
<smg> rssn: and if it doesn't, quit and run setup again
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: not a whole lot, but ubuntu is probably more newbie friendly
<rssn> smg: It does create the swap.
<unop> Steve^,  ubuntu is derived off of debian .. originally it used the same packages that debian did with minor changes .. but now it seems to maintain it's own
<smg> rssn: :)
<rssn> smg: Does this sound reasonable:
<rssn> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<rssn>  partition #1 of IDE2 master (hdc) as ext3
<rssn>  partition #5 of IDE2 master (hdc) as swap
<smg> rssn: its fine
<rssn> smg: It just hasn't told me what size these are going to be, so I'm in the dark.
<vox754> rssn, partition manually, come here #vocx
<smg> rssn: hmm.. lets wait and see
<Pelo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sgtmattbaker> so nobody knows how to get an xfs partition formatted
<Steve^> unop, does that mean I get different things? I assume everything I need is stil available to me? And does it install Gnome by default, or give a choice?
<vox754> smg, you may want to join #vocx to help this guy and is partitions
<smg> vox754: k
<unop> Steve^,  well, some things are different, some arent -- everything you need is a subjective thing :) you'll have most desktop utilities (and plenty of software from repositories you can install later). ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses KDE, xubuntu uses XFCE (there's fluxbuntu too (not officially ubuntu) that uses fluxbox)
<mikere> Hmm - my apt-get dist-upgrade finally downloaded all the packages - and then borked part way through installing.  When restarting the upgrade process it said I needed to run another command (like apt-get install -a or something - can't recall exactly)  Here's hoping everything installs correctly, lol.  Looks like firefox and xchat have both upgraded succesfully.
<juan_> <smg> I can't identify the device for the scanner in /etc, do you know similar names for a scanner?
<gpd> problems with edgy mirrors and bzip2 ?
<idefix> what does apt stand for?
<mikere> unop: you can also just install any desktop manager after you install whatever *ubuntu - I usually install fluxbox after installing ubuntu or kubuntu
<Steve^> mikere, and that supplies no conflicts or other problems?
<Steve^> I ask becuase installing gnome to my old kde-suse only lead to trouble
<gpd> idefix: Advanced Packaging Tool
<JamesP> Lo all
<unop> mikere,  yes, i know .. why dont you direct that to Steve^ instead eh?
<mikere> Steve^: of course not =)  *nix is all about choice
<Steve^> But that requires the programs to respect my choice :P
<Steve^> I'm planning to switch to KDE and may aswell reinstall as it's fresh anyway, I'm just wondering if I should try Debian
<mikere> Steve^: exactly - and I've found most of em will do just that with no problem.  You can run gnome apps under KDE as long as the gnome libraries are available for them
<Steve^> does Debian have the same 6 month package structure?
<mikere> Steve^: not really - it has a 'it's ready when it's ready' system as far as I can tell
<Benny-megabn> hey guys
<Benny-megabn> !info
<gpd> any mirrors working for people out there?
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Steve^> ok, I'd prefer that
<unop> Steve^,  ohh no, debian's one is more like every 2 years :)
<Steve^> I dislike having to download outside of the package manager to have the new stuff
<Steve^> umm, ok...
<cables> Steve^, I just got back  here, but if you want to install KDE, just do "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<Qaldune> hi everybody
<Qaldune> does anybody know what's wrong with repositories?
<yomm>    the next app that steals focus and doesn'i give me the mouse pointer is gonn aget nuked :/  aaaargh
<unop> Qaldune,  they're only accessible over the internet??
<gpd> Qaldune: good - not just me then :)
<mikere> Steve^: yah, it's really nice to just add/update packages you know have been fairly significantly tested and are just a click away
<gpd> bzip2 errors with several mirrors for me
<Steve^> mikere, but unop just said the opposite thing to you :/
<Qaldune> [Waiting for headers]  error for me
<unop> Qaldune,  try a different set of mirrors then :)
<unop> Steve^,  what'd i say different? :>
<mikere> Steve^: I can't see where he disagrees - if you mean about debian we both said about the same thing
<klein_> does anyone know if i can use wine to install a dell all in one printer ?
<Steve^> you said when it's ready and he said ~ 2 years
<superbia> Hi, I keep getting a bad device error message when running graphics programs from console... it starts and all but don't like seing error messages hehe anyone know anything about it? nvidia graphics card
<unop> klein_,  i dont see that working, wine is a subsystem to run win32 software . but the printer requires drivers to be loaded into/by the kernel
<eighty_> arg... so apache2 is listening to 8080 but foo.com:8080 still times out. thoughts?
<mikere> Steve^: that translates into about the same thing - they have no fixed dates and about every 2 years is a good ballpark figure for when it happens
<klein_> unop: awwwwww i see
<gpd> ok - forgetaboutit - i had multiple entries which caused problems for apt it seems
<Steve^> mikere, that's when they update their entire repository to all the new packages?
<mikere> eighty_: any firewalling of port 8080?
<unop> eighty_,  how do you know apache is listening on 8080?
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to make it so that a directory is drwxrwxrwx AND whenever anyone makes a file in there, it is owned by the owner and group that owns the directory?
<eighty_> unop: i edited ports.conf and added Listen 8080, then restarted
<klein_> unop:ubuntu showes my printer but i don't see any of the drivers
<eighty_> mikere: how to check for firewalling on port 8080?
<mikere> Steve^: there are updated packages when the individual maintainers have them IIRC - but major distro releases about every 2 years plus or minus
<unop> Steve^,  no, they just add new packages to the repository .. it's upto the clients (APT) to use them or not
<foobar55> i guess there's no way even for root to just echo a unix user password, since it's not stored plain?
<unop> eighty_,  can you access apache via localhost:8080?
<NetCruZa> I have a laptop with internal speakers. When i plug in some headphones the sound play in BOTH speakers and headphones. How can i stop this?
<Qaldune> so does anyone know if repositories' admins are gonna fix whatsoever it is wrong soon?
<eighty_> unop: i'm remote right now
<mikere> eighty_: as root type 'iptables -L'
<superbia> anyone familiar with this error http://pastebin.ca/370680 ?
<Luke> Some of my root filesystem was corrupt and now the gdb login font shows up as boxes. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<unop> klein_,  if your printer is detected, it's likely the drivers for the printer are loaded .. i dunno if thsoe drivers include the other functions like fax, scanner, etc
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: try a search for "lbreakout2"... its in the repos
<Steve^> mikere, if each one individual updates, that's fine.. as having 2 year old packages kinda defeats the point of a central repository
<iGama> Trevinho, are u there?
<unop> eighty_,  thats not what i asked :) can you access localhost:8080?
<eighty_> mikere: http://rafb.net/p/zMwK1u72.html
<mikere> eighty_: oh, but if you running web browser on server and still getting same problem - it's probably not firewalling that's the problem.  Also, did you restart apache after config change?
<Trevinho> iGama: I am
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, will do :)
<eighty_> yes, restarted apache after config change
<klein_> unop: thank you
<eighty_> unop: sorry... :D... one sec
<quintin> Anyone want to play some WarcraftII with me?
<unop> Steve^,  does it? for most purposes (and the issue of stability) using 2 year old software is actually better
<iGama> Trevinho, i wanted to ask u something, i saw u have the amsn svn and the TK/TLC cvs
<mikere> Steve^: yah, that's how it works i believe - but you could check debian web site for more info.  I like ubuntu for it's up to date bleeding edge packages and upgrade cycle
<eighty_> unop: i can access http://localhost:8080 on my laptop...
<iGama> do you have a script to compile them and create the deb Trevinho ?
<Trevinho> mh, no
<Trevinho> I do it manually
<mikere> eighty_: it's not firewalling - at least on the web server
<unop> eighty_,  assuming that the laptop is the webserver, are you running a firewall on the laptop?
<iGama> hmm ok
<eighty_> laptop is not server
<conreyt> are there instructions on the forum to "upgrade" to herd 3 from 6.10?
<eighty_> :D
<eighty_> server is at school, i'm at home...
<betatux> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Steve^> unop, I don't know if it does.. thats what I'm asking. For my purposes, I like new stuff,2 years ago half the programs I use didn't exists.. or at least not in the same form
<unop> eighty_,  man oh man, which machine runs tomcat>?
<Trevinho> I mean, there's a debian folder on svn, I've just edited it  a littke, then I just need to do a "debuild binary" to get my deb done
<iGama> conreyt,  just : sudo "update-manager -c -d"
<NetCruZa> I have a laptop with internal speakers. When i plug in some headphones the sound play in BOTH speakers and headphones. How can i stop this?
<eighty_> sorry! server at school runs tomcat
<conreyt> iGama: thank ya kindly
<crimsun> NetCruZa: jack sense issue. Which driver, which Ubuntu version?
<iGama> Trevinho, yep , but and the Tk/TlC ?
<eighty_> unop: server at school runs tomcat... i added Listen 8080 to the server's port.conf file and restarted apache2
<unop> eighty_,  so why are you doing localhost:8080 on the laptop? :-s  if its on your school network, its likely that their firewall isnt allowing inbound connections to 8080
<eighty_> still can't access server.com:8080
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hello. my gnome does not start anylonger (kde starts). i hear hose gnome drums, but no splash screen/errors or so... i changed my .fonts-config file (deleted it now) and played with some fonts...what shall i do?
<NetCruZa> crimsun: Edgy 6.10, ALSA driver
<Trevinho> mhmh... I didn't remember exacly how I got these, but in my repo there are the sources with my diffs I used
<crimsun> NetCruZa: no, which _driver_?
<eighty_> unop:  sorry about the laptop thing :D hmmm... maybe campus is filtering 8080...
<Trevinho> I generated the debian folders using the 8.4 version as base maybe, but I don't remember :P
<iGama> lol ok
<iGama> thanks :)
<Trevinho> anyway it's quite easy if you know a little packaging bases...
<NetCruZa> crimsun: Not sure, how can i find out?
<crimsun> NetCruZa: cat /proc/asound/modules
<iGama> Trevinho, i just know a litle :p lol
<iGama> learning :)
<Trevinho> take the src files if you want
<unop> Steve^,  well, debian's philosophy is stability over functionality  .. to debian, it's better to have old software running consistently than to have new software that requires a lot of baby-sitting :)
<unop> eighty_,  do you have administrative access to the webserver at school?
<eighty_> unop: yep
<unop> eighty_,  something like ssh or vnc?
<eighty_> ssh
<eighty_> with full sudo access
<Steve^> unop, in that case, I'll stick to kubuntu
<mikere> eighty_: could be campus is filtering that's true.  I'm not sure how to ping or traceroute a specific port to see where it's getting dropped tho
<sinister99> ive been trying to install edge amd64.  Ive tried intsalling on two different drives, automatic and manual partitioning, and I always get the error "error loading operating system".  I have the correct drive seleted in the bios.
<unop> eighty_,  ok then .. ssh into and access localhost:8080 (if you only have CLI access, use lynx or w3m)
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: you should try it, its a good one.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> does nobody want to help me? :-//
<cables> !patience | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables>  Kopfgeldjaeger, sorry, I thought that would do something different
<shedi> IndyGunFreak, I've now played a few, and my reflexes aren't what they used to be :)
<NetCruZa> crimsun: 0 snd_hda_intel
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ^^
<IndyGunFreak> shedi: mine are still sharp, but its a little harder witht he mouse, instead of the old paddle controller
<eighty_> unop: whoa... ok, that worked via localhost using w3m
<black-town> salut !!!!!!!
<ompaul> Kopfgeldjaeger, actually, what is it doing if it does not work?
<rssn> Everyone: Do M-Audio soundcards work properly with Ubuntu, or is it eternal pain to set one up?
<ompaul> !fr | black-town
<ubotu> black-town: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eighty_> it didn't resolve to tomcat though, just the default page for apache
<unop> eighty_,  you sure you connected to port 8080? :>
<Costel> black-town:esti roman?
<eighty_> w3m http://localhost:8080
<eighty_> unop: w3m http://localhost:8080
<Kopfgeldjaeger> @ ompaul Well, i enter username/password in GDM, press enter, i see the usual blue background (changed theme), i hear the gnome drums and it "freezes", but i can go to the TTYs
<ryanakca> what's the quickest way to get 12GB of home dir from point A to point B... all on my network... Hard drive from A wont fit into B and vice versa. SFTP? FISH? FTP? HTTP? should I waste an eternity running bzip2 -9 on it before transfering?
<unop> eighty_,  so, apache is listening on 8080 then .. from this machine can you telnet to port 8080 on the server
<darkstar> Guys I have art manager allowing only download of splash screen. Can anyone tell me how to simply install them?
<NetCruZa> crimsun: That command have the following aoutput: 0 snd_hda_intel
<Costel> my fstab is broken
<Costel> :(
<Costel> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Hammwell> ryanakca: I've used rsync to move lots of files over network. seems to work well. i think most I moved was a few hundred MB tho. shouldnt matter tho.
<unop> ryanakca,  FTP would probably give you the best results .. and no, dont compress the contents before transferrring, that'll slow things down drastically
<eighty_> unop: so telnet foo.edu:8080, right?
<black-town> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<feitosa> dfghdght
<crimsun> NetCruZa: so you need current hg alsa-driver; see the bottom of http://www.alsa-project.org/download.php
<unop> eighty_,  errm, that'd depend on your implementation of telnet
<ryanakca> unop: kk, thanks
<eighty_> heh, k
<ryanakca> Hammwell: how would I rsync it?
<eighty_> checkin...
<darkstar> Sorry I meant login manager artworkm not splash screens
<_Jonathan_> are there any good strategy games for Linux, like age of empires or red alert?
<NetCruZa> Okay, will look at it
<unop> eighty_,  but yea .. telnet foo.edu at port 8080 .. thats the idea :)
<abcdef> holy cow , ubuntu is huge
<abcdef> where are you people come from
<abcdef> lol
<Mega_Slayer> where am I from?
<mistone> ubuntu is 600 megs... oh that kind of huge lol
<abcdef> yes
<Hammwell> ryanakca, well ours has ssh set up so i do "rsync -av -e ssh [dirs to copy]  root@otherhost.com:/path/to/targetdir
<craigbass1976> abcdef, Ubuntu is huge?  The OS or the chat room?
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone know a good package that allows me to edit subtitles (times) ?
<Mega_Slayer> haha yeah, I'm from Canada
<yell0w> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to make it so that a directory is drwxrwxrwx AND whenever anyone makes a file in there, it is owned by the owner and group that owns the directory and is set rwxrwxrwx?
<Mega_Slayer> eeh, I not sure to both questions myself...
<craigbass1976> I'm sharing it out via samba and am having trouble with windows folks being able to make changes to files.
<eighty_> unop: no, can't telnet to foo.edu 8080
<sepheebear> craigbass1976: i think you want some functionality that the sticky bit gives
<Kopfgeldjaeger> what do you think i shall do now? :-/
<ryanakca> Hammwell: hmm... I think running ssh would make it take much longer... so... rsync -av root@192.168.1.102:/home/ryan/.kde                    on this machine to copy that machine's .kde to here?
<sepheebear> craigbass1976: man chmod
<Mega_Slayer> craig have you tried to go in properties with superuser settings and give all of the premissions?\
<ryanakca> s/root@192.168.1.102/ryan@192.168.1.102
<Mega_Slayer> yeah that too
<Thug-N-Me> a package for fixing timing for subtitles
<unop> craigbass1976,  i dont think that is possible out of the box (you could have something (a script perhaps) scan the contents of the directory and change permissions/ownership as and when needed)
<oij> How do I make X start automaticly?
<unop> eighty_,  it looks like your school has a firewall then .. if you really must access 8080 on that server now, you can setup a SSH tunnel
<craigbass1976> unop and sepheebear, or oes it have something to do with the unix users' unmask?
<finalbeta> Can I make the gnome multimedia keys control amarak is staid of rhythmbox?
<Hammwell> ryanakca: probably ... i only really know the syntax I gave as thats what I learned with. not sure how the authentication would work without ssh.
<NetCruZa> crimsun: Should i download ALSA-Driver Repository (alsa-driver)
<eighty_> unop: time too google 'ssh tunnel' :D
<thianpa> hi. How do i install a .rpm file in ubuntu 6.06 ?
<ryanakca> hmm... kk, thanks
<crimsun> NetCruZa: you need alsa-kernel and alsa-driver from current hg, yes.
<cables> !alien | thianpa
<ubotu> thianpa: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<goetiaoccultus> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<highneko> I have edgy installed and I plan in installing fiesty too for testing. Will the feisty setup screw with grub or will it play nice with edgy?
<sepheebear> craigbass1976: are you trying to create a dropbox type of directory
<unop> craigbass1976,  in anycase, this isnt the right way to setup samba .. yes check out the umask directive for samba as per samba.org
<unop> craigbass1976,  samba's umask is a little different to unix's umask
<robert_> I can't use my framebuffer device
<craigbass1976> unop, What do you suggest then?  I just want a wide open share on a private network.
<robert_> (I'm in console atm, and would like to watch video)
<Monkier_> Is there any place in a user's home dire I can store .desktop files that gnome-menu will read other than those in /usr/share/applications?
<craigbass1976> robert_, I saw an abbreviated star wars movie once done in text...
<unop> craigbass1976,  errm, is this an open share (i.e. via guest) or do users need to authenticate themselves to logon to it?
<robert_> craigbass1976- that's nice.
<craigbass1976> unop, guest ok
<Monkier_> dir* // This could get lovely-messy.
<robert_> I still want my damned framebuffer to work
<robert_> heh
<crimsun> Monkier_: .local/share/applications
<GMWeezel> Is there an application for converting AVI, MPEGs and other video formats to Quicktime for Ubuntu?
<Monkier_> crimsun: Gracias.
<crimsun> de nada
<sepheebear> Monkier_: ~/.local/share/applications/
<unop> craigbass1976,  if everyone logs on as guest, i cant see why you are having problems .. are you saying guest cant even change his own files?
<NetCruZa> crimsun: Just ran the following command, don't know if it is right: "rsync -avz --delete rsync://alsa.alsa-project.org/hg your_directory"
<oij> How do I make X start automaticly after a reboot?
<the-erm> GMWeezel: ffmpeg should work, but I don't know everything about it, you can always google it.
<mykhul> whats up with php?
<crimsun> NetCruZa: sure
<unop> oij,  ensure your display manager is run at startup ?? usually GDM or KDM
<the-erm> mykhul: other than the default php.ini nothing that I can tell..
<mykhul> php.net is blank and i get sent to #overflow when i try to join #php
<GMWeezel> the-erm: thanks
<abcdef> how do we set root password people?
<foutrelis> abcdef: sudo passwd
<sepheebear> GMWeezel: any special reason they need to be Quicktime format?
<unop> foutrelis,  abcdef you dont need a root password -- use !sudo instead
<GMWeezel> sepheebear: To play them on my Wii.
<daisy> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<craigbass1976> unop, no, gues can, but if the user on the ubuntu box makes, or saves changes to, a file, then the others can't access it except for read only.
<foutrelis> unop: I agree, but it's nice to know how to set a password :)
<sepheebear> caught myself i was just gonna ask what's Wii?
<GMWeezel> sepheebear: Eventually I hope to some kind of local HTTP server set up that will convert my videos to FLV on the fly or something but that's wishful thinking right now.
<the-erm> Here in the US daylight savings time has changed, does anyone know if ubuntu will change it on the first week of april now or not?
* sepheebear not a gamer
<daisy> voce fala  ingleis
<vox754> tuskernini, hey you there?
<GMWeezel> the-erm: If you set it to sync with time servers, it should change correctly.
<NetCruZa> I need to program in C++, on Windows i used "Bloodshed Dev-C++" what is a good Linux alternative for that?
<unop> foutrelis,  it's not advisable (in here atleast) . you tend to upset the ops
<abcdef> /join #vmware
<abcdef> ooop
<foutrelis> unop: Sorry, didn't know :(
<bluntz> anybody else running paltalk ?
<abcdef> bluntz, i do
<Silver> greetings
<bluntz> rooms list is blank for me
<sinister99> ive been trying to install edge amd64.  Ive tried intsalling on two different drives, automatic and manual partitioning, and I always get the error "error loading operating system".  I have the correct drive selected in the bios.
<abcdef> <bluntz> wine?
<yell0w> ewwwww   windoze :P
<bluntz> yes
<Thug-N-Me> hmm anyone using libsubtitles-perl - Perl extension for fixing timing for subtitles or subtitleeditor - GTK+ tool to edit subtitles ?
<abcdef> yes, it won't work
<abcdef> lol
<ztomiccomputers> anyone know how to remove the Suspend and Hibernate buttons on Edgy with Gnome when power button is clicked?
<bluntz> other funtions seem ok
<pirate-king> anybody got a good link for a bootable linux floppy
<unop> craigbass1976,  ok, it's a ownership issue .. you need to have the guest account and the user in the same group and ensure that the group has write access over the files . it should be ok then
<bluntz> I tried the gaim pt package
<bluntz> but no luck
<foutrelis> pirate-king: try http://www.bootdisk.com/
<pirate-king> thanks
<foutrelis> np
<vox754> sinister99, you can search your problem on google. The basic tips are to unplug your drives, plug them again, change a few options in the BIOS, or even reset it with jumper caps.
<endryus> hallo all. I need some help for a USB modem. someone can help me?
<yccheok> hi, is there any good ftp software in ubuntu?
<Qaldune> don't ask to ask endryus
<vox754> !ask > endryus
<Kopfgeldjaeger> @ ompaul Well, i enter username/password in GDM, press enter, i see the usual blue background (changed theme), i hear the gnome drums and it "freezes", but i can go to the TTYs
<sepheebear> yccheok: ncftp is a good ncurses client
<foutrelis> yccheok: As a client I like gftp and as a server I have tried proftpd
<betatux> yccheok, in case you use firefox as your webbrowser you might want to install FireFTP , an addon for Firefox
<endryus> I have a chello connection with a ARRIS TOUCHSTONE TM402B modem
<NetCruZa> I need to program in C++, on Windows i used "Bloodshed Dev-C++" what is a good Linux alternative for that?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> kdevelop/eclipse
<sepheebear> NetCruZa: vim
<Meshezabeel> my sound has stopped working, how can I go about fixing it?
<NetCruZa> sepheebear: vim?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> vim is kewl
<bluntz> alsaconf
<ompaul> Kopfgeldjaeger, sorry I thought I had answered you after you said that, sorry, what I was going to say was that the first test I would do is prove that it is not GNOME but .gnomeX that is causing the problem by setting up a second user to test it
<sepheebear> yes the best IDE ive ever used
<NetCruZa> Okay, i'll try to google it
<blue> is there an easy way to switch from utf-8 to iso8859?
<Meshezabeel> what would cause sound to just stop working?
<sepheebear> NetCruZa: vim is installed already
<NetCruZa> it is?
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: if, for instance, you muted something.
<sepheebear> sure if its a typical ubuntu install
<NetCruZa> sepheebear: nice!
<endryus> I can get the connection to work
<yccheok> soli, i mean is there any good ftp client software in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Kopfgeldjaeger, if it okay for user2 then the problem likes in something you did in the .gnomeX space more than likely so I would tarball up your home directory move it somewhere else if you have the space
<craigbass1976> unop, I think like you said earlier that it's got to do with samba's umask.  I forgot that I have OReilly's SAMBA book, and I think I foun what I need in that.
<xtknight> vim is a comfortable text editor (though i prefer nano)
<bluntz> then save with alsactl store
<xtknight> neither is an IDE
<foutrelis> endryus: I got my Sagem F@st 840 adsl modem working in Edgy using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201127
<Monkier_> yccheok: Hate to butt in, but gFTP?
<Meshezabeel> crimsun, I didn't change any sound controls
<sepheebear> what constitutes IDE?
<endryus> I will have allok
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: it doesn't matter whether _you_ did it yourself.
<Jrabbit> I need help setting up ndiswrapper
<Monkier_> VIM can be tailored to be an IDE, though never a complete one.
<foutrelis> endryus: I am not sure if it will work for you but I can't sugest anything else. Good luck :)
<Qaldune> jrabbit what's the prob
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: pastebin the required info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<NetCruZa> But maybe something more with a GUI, and where text changes color and so... And where i can just press a button to compile and run it
<xtknight> sepheebear: there probably isn't a stark definition of it.  imo, an IDE contains an easy shortcut for compiling and generally debugging/step-thru tools
<unop> craigbass1976,  well, the umask can help -- but if the user creates a file in that directory, he and his group own the file and guest wont have access to it (unless it is world readable/writable etc)
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: bash doesn't recognise it
<ompaul> Kopfgeldjaeger, then I would try some simple things like removing .gnome and .gnome2 and logging in again and stuff like that worst case you have to live with the data from the tarball and a new localusename
<Qaldune> jrabbit: ??? what error do you get?
<xtknight> also syntax checking, though i think vim has that
<Monkier_> Eclipse, Ajunta, and Geany are all nice.
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: it says its not recognized.
<rssn> Everyone: How do I select my M-Audio revolution and not my on-board C-Media device to be the default, for audio playback?
<bluntz> do dmesg
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: I did a fresh install of Edgy
<vox754> Monkier_, have you heard of Crimson Editor or Emerald Editor?
<Qaldune> jrabbit: locate ndiswrapper | grep bin
<xtknight> personally I just use gedit and manually compile on commadn line with a gcc cmd, that's the most convenient for me as a matter of fact
<Monkier_> vox754: Only of the former, Crimson.
<xtknight> but i'm not making big programs either
<xtknight> i can see a point where i'd need to get a real IDE
<Qaldune> jrabbit: and see take not of where is the binary
<xtknight> can eclipse do C?
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: Ok I'll have ot reboot
<stjepan> yay this rocks: http://pix.nofrag.com/84/41/392dde2c9642c10993caeb2738eb.jpeg
<Qaldune> jrabbit you don't have to reboot to do that
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: Yeah I do
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: I'm on windows
<xtknight> stjepan: suse?
<stjepan> xtknight, yes
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: I have NO NETWORKING on Ubuntu
<tuskernini> stjepan, cool .. what is it?
<stjepan> xtknight, slab menu sucks with ubuntu
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: Thats why I neeed to use it <_
<Qaldune> jrabbit what card/usb dongle do you have?
<stjepan> tuskernini, gnome menu (slab) in my opensuse 10.2
<xtknight> stjepan: what is 'slab' ?  is it something you can install on other distros?
<stjepan> slab is suse's gnome menu
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: Linksys WUSB 11 v 2.8
<stjepan> that's what you can see on the screenshot ;)
<tuskernini> stjepan, i saw it at a friend using upensuse... is it loadable in ubuntu?
<Zakir> The SLED menu is also available for ubuntu as a part of compiz.
<ompaul> stjepan, why did a SuSE window make sense in a ubuntu support channel
<stjepan> xtknight, you can install it in ubuntu, but it doesn't work that well there
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: I have done it in Dapper
<xtknight> i think it looks good, but in use i find Ubuntu's menu just dandy
<stjepan> Zakir, compiz?? it's not a part of it
<xtknight> i've used both
<stjepan> ompaul, it's linux
<xtknight> i also dislike Windows XP's new menu style (vs. old win2k style)
<Zakir> stjepan: it used to be hosted as a part of compiz through their repos...
<xtknight> well anyway this should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic , we're all guilty :)
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: BBL
<ompaul> stjepan, this is a ubuntu support channel not a chat room for that there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<stjepan> xtknight, in ubuntu slab doesn't work well... bad control center, no networking info, cannot install/uninstall stuff through it
<stjepan> ompaul, is this really offtopic?
<Qaldune> jrabbit wait asec
<stjepan> Zakir, that was a really bad package then...
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: Ok.
<ompaul> stjepan, yes, it is not a ubuntu support question
<theidiotthatisme> stjepan? What about USP?
<stjepan> I personally don't like it... it's not that useful
<Qaldune> stjepan is showing as a cool feature from other distro.. don't blame him plz
<Qaldune> showing us*
<benkong2> any xen folks here?
<Zakir>  stjepan: there were some major issues with the ubuntu release of it and I think that QuinnStorm made some changes to make it more compatible with ubuntu.
<abcdef> how do i set root password for ubuntu? when i install It doesn't ask me for root password
<xtknight> they just don't take well to discussing other distros here, that's all
<theidiotthatisme> stjepan: I think with the new control center it might not be as useful
<Pici> !root | abcdef
<ubotu> abcdef: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sepheebear> abcdef: sudo passwd
<theidiotthatisme> abcdef: The root password is the password you created for your first user.
<qxov> hi
<Qaldune> jrabbit: i'm sorry the site i wanted to check for you is off...
<sepheebear> abcdef: but why the need to set a password for root?
<Qaldune> jrabbit: reboot and try to find the binary
<Jrabbit> Qaldune: allrighty
<cables> theidiotthatisme, abcdef, no it's not. There is no root password by default
<Jrabbit> Then run it right?
<Zakir> theidiotthatisme:: not necessarily...
<Monkier_> theidiotthatisme: There is no root password by default, sudo model just allows for any under the group 'sudoers' to gain super-user privs in using their own password.
<abcdef> cables> yes, how do i set it
<theidiotthatisme> Oops, I apologize :-) My misunderstanding!
<bruenig> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Qaldune> jrabbit: yes
<cables> !root | abcdef
<ubotu> abcdef: please see above
<abcdef> it doesn't work
<cables> abcdef, you don't need it
<theidiotthatisme> Sorry cables, Zakir, and Monkier_
<qxov> Who knowns, how I can change progressbar color in gtk+?
<abcdef> thanks guys
<stjepan> uhh...huh... I'm back
<abcdef> it works now lol!! :)
<brendan_> Hello, How do i reconfigure my X server using dpkg
<xtknight> brendan_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brendan_> thankyou
<AzRider> just ran the cd, have ubuntu but, screen is spasing, everything jumping around??
<vox754> Qaldune, you got experience with ndiswrapper?
<ALMimoni> ubuntu start with out windows borders, how can i fix it?
<Phasor> I've burnt the Ubuntu 6.10 CD and am currently running in Live CD mode. I am trying to install Ubuntu onto my harddisk and am at the partitioning stage. I decided to resize my 200GB partition into 2, with one of them being the old Windows install and the new one for Ubuntu. I set the Ubuntu partition to be 33% of the disk (60.8GB). It's been resizing it for about half an hour now. Is this normal?
<Qaldune> vox754 yep
<blaze> Hey all,
<ALMimoni> ubuntu starts with out windows borders, how can i fix it?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> do u use beryl?
<ALMimoni> yes
<Kopfgeldjaeger> thats easy2fix
<gop> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orangefly> make sure window decoration is checked....
<vox754> Phasor, I resized a 80 GB NTFS to 30 GB, and I don't remember if it took that long. I think it may be normal. You defragmented right?
<gop> any here use nubuntu
<MybEvil_> I still can't get java to work on ubuntu :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and you have a nvidia card, don't you?
<MybEvil_> :(**
<Kopfgeldjaeger> http://nlindblad.org/2007/01/28/no-window-borders-with-beryl-and-nvidia-aiglx/
<AzRider> anyone?
<betatux> I'm getting a white skydome in beryl when i select a skydome picture , any ideas ?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> maybe the file's too big?
<Phasor> I didn't defragment right before running Ubuntu, but I did a while ago, besides I haven't deleted a lot of stuff anyway
<orangefly> is your skydome pic a png....???....
<blaze> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<lisapc> anyone know how to create a rescue partition and have ability to restore from a hidden rescue partition if needed?
<blaze> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phasor> Is that why it is taking a while, it's defragmenting the Windows partition?
<ALMimoni> Kopfgeldjaeger: i'm not set beryl to start with startup programs.
<mjbjr> later this afternoon, I'm upgrading (total install) a friend's computer to the latest ubuntu.  I don't follow ubuntu... are there any known gotcha's?  tips?  other?
<vox754> Phasor, I defragmented like three times in a row before resizing. I don't think it is defragmenting but it may be a reason. Now, you didn't hear this from me, but I prefer Knoppix Live CD to partition.
<Juhaz> Phasor, perhaps. it's not defragmenting as such, but if the partition is fragmented, it may not be able to move large consequential chunks of data without arranging space for it first
<ALMimoni> ubuntu start with out windows borders, how can i fix it?
<sceadugenga> hi, how does one change the TCP window size in ubuntu?
<Qaldune> mjbjr get a nice sources.list
<Phasor> Thanks for the advice. I hadn't thought about defragging as a possible explanation
<unop> sceadugenga,  that'd be a linux thing not ubuntu thing :)
<orangefly> ALMimoni: is window decoration checked....???....
<sceadugenga> ok, so how do I change it though?
<betatux> orangefly, Oh it must be a .png ? k i'm using jpg's , let me check that
<mjbjr> Qaldune: is that a repository list?  where do I get such a thing?  find out more?
<Qaldune> mjbjr take a look a ubuntu-guide.org to install graphics drivers or codecs or whatever
<Kopfgeldjaeger> it should work with PNG ,too
<Qaldune> mjbjr yes it is
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ah
<mjbjr> ah  thanks
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i mean jpg
<ALMimoni> orangefly: i dont know :(
<Qaldune> mjbjr wait a sec
<mjbjr> k
<Phasor> Oh well, it doesn't matter, I can leave the computer on until about 11:30PM GMT, while I watch Al Murray's Happy Hour (brilliant program by the way, if your in the UK I recommend you try it, it's on ITV1 later tonight)
<orangefly> i think jpg's are supposed to work, but i can only get png's to work....
<TheftOfLife> Is there a way to tell nvidia xorg (kubuntu) to change resolution without logging out? ctrl+alt++ isn't working and I have multiple modes available.
<mjbjr> Qaldune: there is no ubuntu-guide.org
<Qaldune> mjbjr http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#General_Notes
<dougb> does anyone have experience with KVM?
<mjbjr> ah
<Qaldune> look for repositories
<orangefly> beryl manager>visual effects>window decoration
<dougb> i mean LVM
<Qaldune> you're right i was wrong with that address
<paradoxx> What is the current state of the ntfs driver for ubuntu? Can I write safely ntfs parititons now?
<mjbjr> Qaldune: thanks for the help
<CPUnerdX> org
<CPUnerdX> argh
<Qaldune> paradoxx ntfs linux drivers have just come out some days ago
<cables> When I lock the screen, my screensaver sometimes shows up... but not always. Does anyone have any ideas?
<foutrelis> paradoxx: First stable ntfs-3g version was released recently :)
<ALMimoni> ubuntu starts without windows borders, how can i fix it?
<vox754> TheftOfLife, I'm not completely sure, but I think the CTRL+ALT++ is disabled by default, and you need to activate it the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Not sure.
<orangefly> beryl manager>visual effects>window decoration
<Qaldune> paradoxx look for ntfs3g
<unop> sceadugenga,  http://proj.sunet.se/E2E/tcptune.html http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/other/ip-sysctl.txt
<Meshezabeel> crimsun, my pastebin for sound problem: http://pastebin.com/888137
<sceadugenga> ok, thanks
<Qaldune> mjbjr you're welcome
<paradoxx> thx
<tfault> How do i select the default ALSA sound-catd
<tfault> card*
<orangefly> ALMimoni: beryl manager>visual effects>window decoration.....is it checked....???....
<paradoxx> Are any of you guys useing it?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> oh man... i want my gnome to work :'(
<kekko_> hi all
<vox754> paradoxx, some guys say it is safe. I haven't tried it. It may never be safe enough as it remains proprietary.
<kekko_> can somebody remind me where to check hardware profile of my machine in shell?
<paradoxx> vox754: kk, thx man
<ALMimoni> orangefly: yes
<Qaldune> vox754 ntfs3g headline was now it is safe to write on ntfs partitions running linux :)
<unop> kekko_,  lshw, hwinfo, lspci, lsusb
<orangefly> sorry....that was my problem an hour ago....thought it could be the same thing....
<kekko_> thanks unop!
<orangefly> if you have an nvidia card, there is another fix i've seen....
<vox754> Qaldune, what about that other fuse.
<TheftOfLife> command line tool to change x resolutions (answering my own question): gvidm
<Qaldune> what fuse?
<unop> ntfs3g runs atop fuse
<bkervaski> Anyone have know of a faq that will let me configure an ipsec tunnel w/ubuntu?
<Meshezabeel> can anyone help with a sound problem, my sound used to work, but doesn't anymore, my pastebin is at: http://pastebin.com/888137
<vox754> unop, so fuse and ntfs3g are basically the same? I have no experience with that.
<Juhaz> TheftOfLife, tried "xrandr"?
<Kioshen> bkervaski, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<bkervaski> Thanks, Kioshen.
<Juhaz> vox754, fuse is a kernel framework for writing user-space filesystem drivers
<unop> vox754,  ahh no .. fuse is the subsystem that all these esoteric filesystems use as their base -- things like ntfs-3g, sshfs, ftpfs, etc
<Juhaz> vox754, and ntfs3g is an userspace filesystem that uses fuse
<Scoaz> m'aurait-on lachement kick ?
<vox754> unop, Juhaz so I could just write my own filesystem with fuse?
<unop> sure
<unop> vox754,  absolutely
<mjr> vox754, 'course; you can of course write your own filesystem also without fuse, but it does make certain things easier
<YangYin> does anyone know how i can change the options i get when i right mouse click on the desktop
<vox754> mjr, unop well, seems interesting, but again, no experience with that.
<GMWeezel> How can I change the default application for files?
<Kioshen> YangYin, have you tried going in system>preferences>mouse ?
<calamari> hi
<n3rrd> hmmm... I just reinstalled Ubuntu with the alternate install disc.  I don't remember it asking me to set up a username/password.  What do I use as one if it didn't ask?
<YangYin> Kioshen: yes
<calamari> how do I get the numerical mode for a file?
<Kioshen> calamari, do you mean it's permissions bit ?
<calamari> Kioshen: yes
<n3rrd> Any ideas?
<Elrik> Hey, I want to install wireless network assistant, but since i don't have a connection to the internet on my ubuntu linux computer i have to do it manually, but i have no idea what on this page i'm supposed to download, help please.
<Elrik> http://wlassistant.sourceforge.net/
<foutrelis> n3rrd: It must have asked you.. for a Full Name, Username and Passowrd (for the first user). :)
<foutrelis> *Password
<Kioshen> calamari, in the gui i don't know in the terminal it's a simple ls -l
<steelb> how do i uninstall things with apt-get?
<calamari> Kioshen: ls -l doesn't give the NUMERICAL permissions
<foutrelis> steelb: apt-get remove [foo] 
<n3rrd> :|  I would have entered the same thing I always do.  It asked the first time I installed, but not after the format...
<Zakir> apt-get remove package-name
<steelb> thanks
<vespoli> hello, what can I do to find a suitable audio driver for my system
<vespoli> my audio used to work, now it says there are no gstreamer plugins / devices found
<Elrik> vespoli using rythmbox?
<vespoli> I'm using ubuntu
<vespoli> :P
<vespoli> no, xmms
<vespoli> my sound subsystem does not function
<pianoboy3333> How can I delete a page in oowriter?
<Elrik> Ok, to install gstreamer, just press Applications, add / remove, and search for a program named gstreamer
<Elrik> install the video and audio programs you found there, and you'll be able to run mp3
<tropicana> hi all
<tur1> hi
<tropicana> i have a problem installing ubuntu if anyone is willing to help?
<vespoli> Elrik, do you even know what gstreamer is
<pianoboy3333> Elrik: ummm... no
<Kioshen> calamari, oh sorry you can use stat for this
<foutrelis> tropicana: What seems to be the problem?
<calamari> Kioshen: thanks
<vespoli> Elrik, AFAIK gstreamer is standard with every ubuntu install
<ALMimoni> hi all
<arrenlex> !hi | ALMimoni
<ubotu> ALMimoni: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JustinWhitaker> Hi!
<vespoli> !hi
<paradoxx> Wow, thank you much guys for ntfs info
<tur1> tropicana: what kind of problem?
<pianoboy3333> Elrik: probably... if you didn't have gstreamer in stalled... your system would malfunction
<Elrik> vespoli thought you was asking for a codec to play mp3 files :P
<vespoli> no
<JustinWhitaker> beinvenue, wilkomen, welcome
<pianoboy3333> Elrik: he didn't even say mp3
<vespoli> Elrik, sound subsystem is broked
<tropicana> i get a device hda, logical block 357566 error msg, i have looked on forum and changed a value using the F6 boot menu to "irqpoll" but the error still persists
<JustinWhitaker> reinstall alsa?
<vespoli> what package?
<labadaba> WHO PLAY COUNTER-STRIKE 1.6 ??
<labadaba> WHO PLAY COUNTER-STRIKE 1.6 ??
<pianoboy3333> someone killl labadaba for me
<vespoli> nobody
<JustinWhitaker> I haven't played 1.6 since Source hit
<arrenlex> !anyone | labadaba
<ubotu> labadaba: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nitro-Wii> hey i need some help with port forwarding with fire starter
<vespoli> !kick labadaba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick labadaba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradoxx> labadaba: Is there a linux client?
<ALMimoni> ubuntu start with start up programs i`ve not set it? and without windows border
<vespoli> labadaba, use wine
<pianoboy3333> Elrik: and, the mp3 library is in multiverse, you just can't install it, and even after you add the multiverse and universe repos, it's not gonna be in add/remove programs
<cables> I think Labadaba is a troll
<Nitro-Wii> hey i need some help with port forwarding with fire starter?????
<Nitro-Wii> .....
<pianoboy3333> cables: trolls only exist in norway... it doesn't seem like he's norweigan
<pearism> hello, sound has suddenly STOPPED on my Xubuntu ...does anyone know how to fix???
<JustinWhitaker> tropicana...did you try the desktop cd? (Can't believe I said that)
<paradoxx> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tropicana> yes i did
<tenco> hi
<ALMimoni> ubuntu start without windows border?
<JustinWhitaker> so you can't boot to the live cd?
<arrenlex> !hi | tenco
<ubotu> tenco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pianoboy3333> tropicana: hmm... do you have any gnome utils installed?
<ALMimoni> gnome start without windows border?
<foutrelis> Nitro-Wii: http://portforward.com/
<tropicana> this is the error trying to boot from the live cd yes
<JustinWhitaker> hmmm....what's your partition setup like? Vista/XP?
<Xzenome> pearism, do you have any idea of the cause?
<tropicana> pianoboy: i only have windows installed atm, this will be my first time on linux!!
<GionnyBoss> can anybody help me setting a WPA wireless network on ubuntu edgy, please?
<pianoboy3333> ALMimoni: you running beryl/compiz? or some 3d accel. wm?
<cables> !wpa | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ALMimoni> yes
<Nitro-Wii> foutrelis that wont help me i see where to forward the ports but its gray!
<tenco> i've created 3 physical volumes for use with lvm and created a volume group out of that 3 physical volumes. now, how can i create a filesystem on this volume group?
<GionnyBoss> thanks
<ALMimoni> pianoboy3333: yes
<tropicana> Justin: Raid0 for xp and a ide drive, NOTE: i have tried disabling RAID 0 drives but no luck
<Shadow_mil> Yeah baby!!!  I got 1GB of RAM now 8)
<pianoboy3333> ALMimoni: well, most likely this means your 3d isn't working properly
<JustinWhitaker> ok, you are out of my depth. I have no experience with RAID systems
<ALMimoni> pianoboy3333: how can i fix it
<pearism> Xzenome, not really. i have a feeling I may have "killed" some audio process from the task manager but I'm not sure what to check for :(
<bcl> tenco: why are you using LVM? IMHO its a PITA and you're better off with ext3 or ReiserFS
<tropicana> set that asside, with it disabled it still doesnt work
<Nitro-Wii> dose firestarter have a irc?
<lisapc> anyone know how to create a rescue partition and have ability to restore from a hidden rescue partition if needed?
<tenco> bcl: seems like i have to use lvcreate...
<Xzenome> pearism, have you tried rebooting. If you killed the process it should restart.
<mjbjr> Nitro-Wii: why would it have irc?
<tenco> bcl: i have 4 drives i want to cat together
<sepheebear> bcl: LVM isnt the same as ext3 or reiserfs
<bcl> tenco: I've done it along time ago with Fedora, but it was always more trouble than it was worth.
<pianoboy3333> ALMimoni: Try to keep your questions less broad... when you say how can I fix it, you should also include your specs, do you know what sort of graphics card you have? have you tried running metacity/kwin to get some window manager?
<pianoboy3333> ALMimoni: you should always say what you've tried also
<bcl> Well, yes I know that LVM exists under the actual FS.
<pearism> xz, yep, i have rebooted since then. so i guess it's not what i thought. any ideas?
<mjbjr> Nitro-Wii: do you mean have an irc channel?
<tenco> bcl: i dont think i can do that with ext3 or reiserfs
<JustinWhitaker> trop...only time I've had that error come up is either bios issues, or a bad cd
<Nitro-Wii> so i cant talk to some experianced firewall peoples :3
<bcl> But in my experience it is more trouble to setup, especially for new users, than any benefit from it.
<bruenig> lisapc, I guess you could tar up the entire filesystem, and put that on another partition, then if you needed to, just boot into the live cd and copy the files over to restore
<pianoboy3333> Nitro-Wii: have you tried looking for one?
<tropicana> Justin: hmmm the cd works in other computers...
<foutrelis> Nitro-Wii: I thought firestarter would be some kind of a router.. :\ That's why I suggested that link.. Stupid me :)
<JustinWhitaker> ok, so it's not that then...
<mjbjr> Nitro-Wii: join it and see, or check their website
<tropicana> no i think its something to do with this machine, but this is the machine i wanna use it on lol
<Zakir> Nitro-Wii: try #firestarter on irc.openprojects.net
<bcl> tenco: you can do that with RAID. And LVM from what I hear. But with LVM I believe if you lose any of the disks the whole FS is toast.
<tenco> bcl: it's "only" a homeserver
<tenco> bcl: sth to play with
<Xzenome> pearism, run type "lsmod" and post the out put at http://michael-m.co.uk/pastebin
<lisapc> can I install ubuntu as FAT32, so I can dual boot with MS Vista and copy files acrosss?
<tenco> bcl: if i use raid0(?) i have the same issue, btw
<brendan_> Hello i'm having some trouble setting up beryl under ubuntu 6.10. The output when i try to run beryl from the commandline is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7393/
<Nitro-Wii> do not want!
<robdeman> hey folks, what would be a good Gnome GUI for Snort?
<bcl> tenco: Use RAID5
<bruenig> lisapc, no, you can create an extra fat32 partition and put files you want to share in that, or you can just get the ext3 driver for windows and use that to get files off the ubuntu partition
* Nitro-Wii is away: gettings some torrents for my internets to eat up X3
* Raider1 went through hell installing Ubuntu Server 6.10 while using its software RAID, for RAID-5
<Nitro-Wii> zomg
<lisapc> bruenig how reliable is the the ext3 driver for windows?
<Raider1> Turned out I had forgot to disable RAID in the BIOS ... Disabled it, Ubuntu installed smooth
<LapSmiley> Hey guys!!!!. I have installed ubuntu on my laptop, and im now looking at setting up some of the hardware. its a dell Latitude 100L, i'm normally a gentoo user so i kind of know what im doing, but i need help in installing devices.
<bruenig> lisapc, 100%
<Elrik> I'm tired, and I've been working on fixing Ubuntu for 10 hours non stop, will somebody help me configure my network? I got it to work, it connected and all, but when I restarted my computer it didn't work anymore, and now I can't connect again, also the wireless network card appears not to be getting any power or anything, and when i typed iwconfig it said that the power was off for the network card, how can I fix this?
<bruenig> lisapc, http://fs-driver.org/
<JustinWhitaker> oy ve gentoo
<lisapc> bruenig so I can install ubuntu as ext3, but create a separate /home folder as FAT32?
<LapSmiley> JustinWhitaker: :P
<pearism> Xzenome, i have just managed to do it :) http://michael-m.co.uk/pastebin/?show=22
<bruenig> lisapc, no home needs to be ext3
<Supaplex> fat32 euuuu
<LapSmiley> I'm wondering how to find out if my belkin wireless card is supported.
<bruenig> lisapc, I am saying just a separate partition that has nothing to do with the filesystem that is empty by default that you put stuff on
<tropicana> Raider1: what raid do you have? how in the bios did you disable yours? i have disabled mine and still have issues
<LapSmiley> its a 54g Wireless PCMCIA card.... other than that, i dont know much more (cept its belkin)
<Elrik> wtf
<bruenig> mounted in /media/share or wherever
<GionnyBoss> I just wanted to know if it's worth using WPA on linux... I mean, WEP works very good... will WPA work good too without problems?
<lisapc> bruenig so when I install ubuntu, create ext3 for ubuntu but aother partiton as FAT32?  can I copy files from /home to the fat32 partition?
<SNippL> any1 knows good usb-stick tools?
<MybEvil_> How can I make .sh files pause?
<bruenig> lisapc, yes
<SNippL> sort of sec 2?
<MybEvil_> like in .bat's on windows you just put in it "pause"
<Zakir> WEP has some major security flaws. If possible, use WPA. I've used WPA with out any problems.
<bruenig> lisapc, or again, the ext3 driver http://fs-driver.org/
<lisapc> bruenig then when I boot MS Vista, Vista can read that partition?
<bcl> GionnyBoss: WEP is totally insecure these days. I think WPA works when using ndiswrappers.
<Xzenome> pearism, yours looks similar to mine so it looks alright at the kernel level.
<lisapc> bruenig i heard that http://fs-driver.org/ corupts the hdd
* Nitro-Wii is back (gone 00:02:57)
* LapSmiley wonders how to get some help installing his wireless card...
<bruenig> lisapc, I have never heard that, but fat32 is fine like you said, just giving you the options
<tenco> ok, i have to use lvcreate vg_name, but i have to specify a size. how can i tell lvcreate to use all storage available through a volume group?
<Xzenome> SimileyLap, is it not automatically supported by Ubuntu?
<Elrik> Lapsmiley, we all do, don't we.
<SmileyLap> Xzenome: well, it didn't do anything when i booted up
<SmileyLap> so i dont know :)
<pearism> Xzenome, well if is not software...i guess its hardware. my sound card might have b0rked :(
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<SmileyLap> nice.
<cables> !ops
<tenco> labadaba:stop that
<linuXx> is there a way to use my machine as repeater for wlan? I mean with it's own ssid, etc.
* bruenig is so much faster than cables
<Xzenome> SmileyLap, Go into System > Administration > Network and play about with the wlan0 device. If it doesn't exist tell me.
<bcl> tenco: this may help: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
* cables KEEPS getting beaten by bruenig
<pianoboy3333> labada is a spam bot
* cables missed the shift key 3 times while trying to type !ops
<fdr> hello... I have the feeling that my laptop is not spining down the hd in order to save power... what is the daemon that's supposed to do it so that I can check it? thanks!
<MybEvil_> When I login with gaim, the screen disappears
<Xzenome> pearism, try posting on ubuntuforums.org you're more likely to get a responce from someone who knows what they're talking about there.
* bruenig is happy with his decision to omit the | labadaba
<SmileyLap> Xzenome: i have eth0, and eth1. And it says eth1 is wireless..
<mjbjr> I was reviewing some old ubuntu notes, and I saw that someone had said that the user you make during the ubuntu install is in the admin group, and that using net clients while in the 'admin' group wasn't the best idea, and running as "real" separately added user aws a better idea.  Is that the current install situation?  Do you agree?
* SmileyLap in gentoo has wlan0 :-/
<pearism> Xzenome, ok, thanks. ill do that!
<gpd> I am getting errors with upgrade to edgy with courier-authdaemon - can someone help?
<Xzenome> SimleyLap, so eth1 is your wireless card then. You card is ready for you to enter your wireless details into.
<n3rrd> *sigh*  For some reason, Ubuntu keeps booting to a black screen after going through the loading bar.  It worked a little while ago, and I didn't change anything.
<EruIluv> Hi?
<EruIluv> is it normal for me not being able to acces my hard drives while on live cd?
<JustinWhitaker> Eruil-yep
<JustinWhitaker> you need to mount it
<n3rrd> So either it's a random error, or my USB dongle is causing a problem at boot...
<EruIluv> mount it ? you mean , install it on the hd?
<bruenig> EruIluv, what is the name of the harddrive, /dev/what
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.243.88.163]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<EruIluv> does the name matter? its TOP i guess
<EruIluv> D:
<tanakorn> Hello , i need Linux authencication gateway application, can anyone suggest me ?
<bruenig> EruIluv, do sudo fdisk -l in the terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and figure out which of the /dev/whatever's it is
* SmileyLap gets angry at his mousepad clicking for him.
<EruIluv> ok . ill try it when i reboot , thx bruenig  ... but what whould i do next?
<ashtar> hello, I can't resize my ubuntu partition
<tenco> bcl: thanks. that helped
* Xzenome gets fed up with using a laptop touch pad because he is too lazy to go upstairs and get a mouse.
<bruenig> EruIluv, when you get in there open gaim, you can get on irc from there
* foutrelis doesn't have a lappie : (
<SmileyLap> pah, im used to this not clicking, didn't even know it could.... now i boot up linux on it, it works, \o/ but the padclicks :-s
<tbodine> How do I keep devices from showing up on the desktop? (Such as an MP3 player, a CD, etc.)
<bruenig> s/open/run
<EruIluv> ok
<tbodine> I still want them mounted and ready to go, just not on the desktop.
<cables> tbodine, alt-f2, then gconf-editor
<jrib> !icons | tbodine
<ubotu> tbodine: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<tbodine> Thanks.
<atrak> hi, when I try to resize my ubuntu partition with gparted, there's a lock next to the partitions and I can't create new one
<ubunt1> hey how can i enable LOgitech wheel to work
<ubunt1> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> atrak, how many partitions do you have already?
<Xzenome> atrak, you can modify mounted partitions, thus they are locked.
<bruenig> atrak, it needs to be unounted, what does this partition have on it
<ubunt1> i have optical mouse
<Softly> sup?
<SmileyLap> Xzenome: Ok, im back..... it doesn't work :) Its called eth1 and it fails :(
<atrak> 1
<Jrabbit> Ok
<ubunt1> and whell
<ubunt1> and whell
<atrak> it only has ubuntu on it
<Xzenome> SmileyLap,# what errors do you get?
<Softly> ??
<pianoboy3333> How can I delete a page in oowriter?
<Jrabbit> I need to get a Windows Driver working on Edgy, NDISwrapper is the only way right?
<bruenig> atrak, ok, yeah you can't modify mounted partitions, you can't unmount this partition, because then the OS would stop, you need to use the live cd
<Jrabbit> Or has it been replaced/taken off the install
<ubunt1> bruenig i have logitech optical mouse and i need wheel to work
<SmileyLap> Xzenome: none...
<bruenig> ubunt1, get a different mount
<SmileyLap> unless eth1 might be some onboard modem or something, and its not seeing my wlan card?
<bruenig> mouse*
<atrak> alright, thanks
<ubunt1> bruenig ?????????? mount ???
<Xzenome> SmileyLap would you like to do remote desktop and I'll take a look myself.
<ubunt1> bruenig why?
<bruenig> s/mount/mouse/
<bruenig> that is my advice, you directed the question at me for some unknown reason and that is what I would do.
<SmileyLap> Xzenome: if it somehow gets through all of these firewalls, sure, how would i do that?
<ubunt1> brueing the direction is for you
<ubunt1> burenig becouse you know how to help
<john> does archive manager have support for 7z?
<vox754> Jrabbit, ndiswrapper is only for wireless cards drivers.
<Xzenome> SmileyLap, System>Preferences>Remote Desktop , then tell me your IP address.
<Jrabbit> vox547: Its for a wireless driver....
<ubunt1> now i have logitech optical mouse can i enable the wheel to work like windows xp
<Jrabbit> vox547: I've done it before in Dapper about 5 times and now it doesn't work on a clean install of Edgy
<SmileyLap> Xzenome: it says localhost xD
<bruenig> john, you need to install p7zip
<john> k
<Jrabbit> vox547: I don't want to lug my system to my access point.
<Xzenome> SmileyLap, go to http://whatismyip.com
<ubunt1>  Plug n' Play, then edited xorg.conf so the wheel would scroll.
<SmileyLap> Xzenome: im behind two NAT firewalls, along wtih IPtables....
<Jrabbit> vox547: The device it seen and 'configured' but no luck actually conencting to a server
<SmileyLap> i doubt your going to be able to view it :-/
<Elrik> Really, linux needs to create better support for wireless network card. and windows needs to rot in hell for forcing linux to make better support for wireless network cards.
<eobanb> what happened to disks-admin in edgy
<Xzenome> SmileyLap, we can give it a try. It might go through against odds.
<SmileyLap> hahaha ok
<Jrabbit> Elrik ++
<SmileyLap> 84.12.139.237
<Jrabbit> Its pathetic how much work it takes me to setup
<eDRoaCH> i have a question...
<Elrik> Yeah, I've been working for 10 hours non stop fixing this today, and yesterday i spent 3 hours during the evening Jrabbit
<bruenig> well if the linux people would just buy cards that worked that had drivers made for them, perhaps there would be financial incentive for drivers to be made, which is why I never understand people using ati or ndiswrapper, go buy a card that works with drivers
<karim> hi
<DinkyDogg> hi
<DinkyDogg> is it possible to boot and onlly use command prompt from the live cd?
<GenNMX> Hey, I finally decided on ubuntu-server, but I also want an X display. I installed xfce4 and all that jazz, but I can't start the wm. Now I'm installing xubuntu-desktop metapackage. Should that do it?
<Jrabbit> Elrik I'm tempted to scrap edgy and go back to my rock, Dapper
<DinkyDogg> x is completely glitchy for me from the live cd
<eDRoaCH> i got a wikimedia server up on ubuntu at work this week. did a server install so i could do raid 1 on 4 partitions (root, swap, home, and var) and then did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. (Btw this is 6.06 but i did apt-get upgrade)
<bruenig> GenNMX, that will do it
<loquesea> hello
<Xzenome> SmileyLap, anything happening?
<bruenig> !hi | loquesea
<ubotu> loquesea: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SmileyLap> no Xzenome
<SmileyLap> lol
<eDRoaCH> everythings working beautifully, but i notice when i do Administration->disks the disks app imediately crashes
<Jrabbit> I've screwed up my xorg.conf how can I fix that via shell?
<Xzenome> what a shame
<GenNMX> DinkyDogg: Use the alternate install CD, that doesn't use X.
<eDRoaCH> does it not work with raid?
<bruenig> !xconfig | Jrabbit
<ubotu> Jrabbit: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<DinkyDogg> gennmx: Thanks! I'll try that
<Jrabbit> Thankyou
<Jrabbit> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GenNMX> bruenig: It uses xfce4, right?
<Xzenome> SmileyLap send me a screenshot of the dialogue to configure eth1.
<bruenig> GenNMX, yes
<Elrik> I've got nothing to go back to, except windows, so my only option is to get this to work, I want to have ubuntu alot. jrabbit
<loquesea> what modules do I need to  connect to my lan by an usb port ?
<bkervaski> Hi all, in dapper, trying to start racoon, I get: insmod: error inserting 'crc32c.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<bkervaski> Any suggestions?
<GenNMX> OK, cool. I've never used xfce before, but it looks awesome. I hated Gnome and KDE -- way too bloated.
<bkervaski> The file is there.
<bruenig> I use xfce, it is nice
<Xzenome> SmileyLap, my email address is michael@michael-m.co.uk
<researchsci> Okay folks, I just started using Ubuntu today, and I'm having problems setting up my wifi card, if anyone can hep, I'd appreciate it.
<bruenig> !wifi | researchsci if it even will work at all
<ubotu> researchsci if it even will work at all: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<loquesea> if I can conect to the net with the USB port  I can remove windows from this machine
<SmileyLap> HWaddr 00:30:BD:F7:86:14 << which company makes nic's with that mac?
<SmileyLap> that looks like belkin to me :-/
<Elrik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2206292#post2206292 somebody please help.
<GenNMX> SmileyLap: What does lscpi tell you?
<Xzenome> researchsci, join #ubuntu-classroom and I'll try to help you.
<SmileyLap> HWaddr 00:30:BD:F7:86:14
<SmileyLap> oh ffs
<SmileyLap> 0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<GenNMX> SmileyLap: There you go
<SmileyLap> thats the only entry with grep -i ethernet picks up
<SmileyLap> GenNMX: na, thats the network, i need the wireless card
<apocalypse> i have samba setup so user1 and user2 can access my home folder as read only. How would i set it up so user2 can read and write?
<ompaul> !broadcom | SmileyLap
<ubotu> SmileyLap: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SmileyLap> i need to know how to install a PCMCIA card. :o
<n3rrd> This sounds crazy, but at install, Ubuntu didn't ask for username, password, etc...?  It won't let me sudo and I had to go into recovery mode to add a user. any ideas why this happened?
<loquesea> !usb
<SmileyLap> finally people notice me :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Juhaz> SmileyLap, yes, it's belkin
<loquesea> !usblan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usblan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<loquesea> !dhclent usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclent usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmileyLap> Ooooh its a : F5D7010xx
<loquesea> !dhclient usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GenNMX> apocalypse: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html <-- very extensive documentation
<ubunt1> !ps2
<lisapc> ,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunt1> !optical mousr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optical mousr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunt1> !optical mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optical mouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eobanb> ubunt1, what is your question
<GenNMX> apocalypse: Also try SWAT
<linuXx> is there a way to use my machine as repeater for wlan?
<ubunt1> eobanb i have optical mouse and i can't enable wheel to work
<eobanb> !mousewheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousewheel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orangefly> finaly....for the love of god....beryl is working perfect, my wireless is working, and all is right with the world....
<Elrik> How do I enter c:/ [my computer} on ubuntu
<vox754> SmileyLap, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List search F5D7010
<apocalypse> GenMX: i'll check it out thanks
<ompaul> !cli | Elrik
<ubotu> Elrik: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<SmileyLap> ah it works with ndiswrapper?
<GenNMX> linuXx: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Wireless-HOWTO.html
<Elrik> orangefly be happy as long as you can, my wireless was, and then it stopped working after restarting the comp
<linuXx> thx GenNMX
<vox754> SmileyLap, it doesn't hurt trying.
<eobanb> Elrik, Places > Computer > Filesystem
<SmileyLap> VoX: heh
<orangefly> we'll see....i'm sure the ubuntu struggle is far from over....but for now i'm content....
<SmileyLap> vox754: this was looking so good up to now as well :/
<Elrik> after filesystem eobanb?
<gpd> I am getting this from courier-authdaemon upgrade: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error' what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<eobanb> Elrik, oh, are you talking about your windows partition?
<vox754> SmileyLap, what do you mean? You DON'T like ndiswrapper? It is great.
<Elrik> yes eobanb
<gpd> can't remove it - can't upgrade -- found a thread -but no help :(
<eobanb> Elrik, sorry, i misunderstood.
<apocalypse> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eobanb> Elrik, what do you see under Computer
<apocalypse> GenMX: how do i get to swat?
<Elrik> Eobanb, Floppy 1, Floppy Drive, CD ROM/ DVD ROM Drive, CD RW DVD RW,, Apple Ipod, Compact Flash Drive, Memory stick drive, SD/MMC drive, SmartMedia drive,and Filesystem
<GenNMX> apocalypse: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<GenNMX> Elrik: Are you familiar with the Linux subsystem and terminal?
* SmileyLap goes insane
<eobanb> Elrik, enable universe and multiverse and install the pysdm package
<SmileyLap> right ok, appently i can use some dell driver.... :-/
<Elrik> GenNMX, only slightly
<Elrik> eobanb I still haven't understood how to enable that universe and multiverse thingy
<gnomepanelkiller> how do I get rid of some of the /sbin/getty programs?
<eobanb> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sepheebear> 
<GenNMX> Elrik: I could tell you how to add it to your fstab file manually, but I'm not sure if you want to go that low in operation.
<eobanb> GenNMX, i'm having him install pysdm.
<n3rrd> Wow... what the hell did I do wrong with this stupid install, lol.
<Elrik> Yeah, I guess I should put that universe thing on a halt for now, I still haven't gotten internet to work
<colbert> Hello, referring to "http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/pool/edgy/main/0.1.99.2/" <-- how do I enable this repository ?
<Elrik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2206292#post2206292
<GenNMX> My, this fonts cache regenerates slower then Wolverine in a coma.
<GenNMX> Elrik: You can also install it from the disc you installed ubuntu from.
<Flannel> gnomepanelkiller: you mean you want fewer ttys running (ctrl-alt-f1-f6) right?  Dapper or edgy?
<SmileyLap> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to minimize Azureus to the system tray, but the icon doesn't show up. Any ideas?
<Elrik> GenNMX yeah,,, i can wait untill i got internet to work though,if i ever will^^
<eobanb> GenNMX, uh, no, i'm pretty sure pysdm (nor any universe/multiverse packages) are on the install disc
<comradec> what does it mean when the desc for a package is obsoleted by something
<GenNMX> Elrik: Like I said, I can walk you through mounting it manually if you want...
<eobanb> pysdm is not*
<GenNMX> eobanb: I should have added "might be"
<AlexC_> Hi hi,
<sodoku> whats your favourite latex editor ? how are the eclipse plugins ?
<sim55> hey , how do i install new window decorations?
<yurimxpxman> sim55: Just drag and drop the new theme into the Theme settings window
<cables> sim55, in gnome?
<Flannel> sodoku: is there a LaTeX eclipse plugin?
<GionnyBoss> I'm trying to follow the instructions on ubuntu official guide for WPA, but I have problems... can anybody help me, please?
<AlexC_> sim55: Drag and drop it into the window, System->Prefs->Theme
<Elrik> Sure gennmx, looks like i can put that network connection on a halt for now,
<sim55> in kde
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to minimize Azureus to the system tray, but the icon doesn't show up. Any ideas?
<cables> AlexC_, yurimxpxman, he was using kde
<eobanb> Elrik, personally i think your priority ought to be your internet connection, because that's the only real way to install updated packages
<tanakorn> why there is no server application on my ubuntu 6.10 dvd version  ?
<yurimxpxman> cables: That's why I didn't respond after he let us know he wasn't using GNOME since I don't use KDE ;)
<eobanb> yurimxpxman, ask in #azureus too
<yurimxpxman> k thanks
<AlexC_> cables: ahh, I would have thought you'd go in #kubuntu for KDE related stuff, instead of #ubuntu which ships with Gnome
<cables> AlexC_, you're supposed to, but most people don't.
<sim55> cables: im trying to instlal window decs in kde
<Elrik> eobanb, I have already updated everything, if you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2206292#post2206292 you see i managed to get my connection working then it dissapeared
<TridenT_Boy3555> Howdy all
<cables> !lamp | tanakorn
<ubotu> tanakorn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eobanb> Elrik, oh, this is wireless
<eobanb> with ndiswrapper
<tanakorn> Thanks
<eobanb> Elrik, does it show up in ifconfig?
<sodoku> Flannel: yes, there are two ecletex and texlipse
<Flannel> sodoku: go figure.  Seems like an awful waste of memory for a glorified text editor
<eobanb> Elrik, and what about Network Manager
<sodoku> yeah
<Elrik> eobanb, yes, wlan0
<eobanb> Elrik, network manager then
<sodoku> i am trying out the plugin for gedit
<comradec> can anyone tell me what it means when a package is obsoleted in the synaptic package manager
<Centaur5> Is it extremely often that updates will kill modem devices?
<Elrik> what network manager eobanb?
<eobanb> network manager is now the preferred way to switch between wireless networks
<eobanb> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<AlexC_> comradec: you most probably need to enable Extra Repositores https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<Elrik> Right, that one, but to install it, ofcourse i need internet working
<Flannel> comradec: still around for upgrading, but not used anymore (it probably depends on a single package, and that package is the new one),
<Kevros> I am having a problem with ndiswrapper, and giri at ndiswrapper asked me to try a non-smp kernel.  Can anyone here help me with that.  I am a beginner and don't even know where to start.
<Elrik> I have WiFi radar btw
<tanakorn> How to install .package file on ubuntu ?
<eobanb> tanakorn, that's an autopackage file
<tanakorn> sorry, i'm new.
<eobanb> well, probably anyway
<eobanb> tanakorn, where did you get it
<comradec> Flannel: I was just wondering cause I guess the install cd is i386, but if you have a p4 thats i686, so is there a point to upgrading to a 686 kernel
<ALMimoni> how can i start window manager
<tanakorn> vuurmuur
<vox754> Centaur5, modem devices? as in telephone line? Maybe just Kernel updates.
<eobanb> ALMimoni, can you be more specific
<tanakorn> in sourceforge
<Elrik> eobanb my problem is that for some reason when i type iwconfig it says "Poer management off" Essid : off" and all that, also my network card appears not to be getting any power
<Xzenome> comradec, you will probably get a bit of a speed increase.
<bulazeem> hi, i was here yesterday night trying to install ubuntu but i still have a problem that is preventing me from installing.  during step 5 of 6 of the install ubuntu tries to look for any hard drives to partition.  i have 1 hard drive that is an 80GB SATA HD.  for some reason, the installer does not ever find the hard drive and just hangs on that step and will not go any further.
<ALMimoni> gnome starts without windows borders?
<Kenny_2> got a quick question involving SSH (or more specifically sftp)
<Centaur5> vox754: Well some updates made the modem no longer work and the updates wouldn't install.  I had to do dist-upgrade to get the updates and then redo the modem drivers.  Does that happen a lot?
<vox754> !kernel > Kevros
<mau> anybody know why i wouldn't be getting sound out of my spdif?
<Dr_willis> mixer has it muted mau
<Xzenome> ALMimoni,go into the terminal and type metacity it should get them back/
<mau> i'll check it out
<mau> thanks
<eobanb> tanakorn, the way autopackage works is the actual autopackage package itself should be installed if you execute the .package, which can then install the .package file
<eobanb> tanakorn, so in short, just run the .package file.
<bulazeem> anyone know why it cant find my hard drive?  i looked in device manager on the desktop cd and it has a storage device listed and everything.  but during the partition step it doesnt ever find a hard drive.
<ALMimoni> Xzenome: that is work, but should i do it all time i start system?
<vox754> Centaur5, not sure. I just updated the Kernel 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17.11 and my wireless stopped working. I recompiled ndiswrapper and everything worked again. I guess it does something, and you need to reinstall.
<Kenny_2> anyone able to help me out with a quick SSH question?
<eobanb> Kenny_2, sure
<Xzenome> ALMinoni, join #ubuntu-classroom so i can explain how without all of this noise
<colbert> Can someone tell me how to add this repository to my sources.list: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/pool/edgy/main/0.1.99.2/
<AlexC_> !anyone | Kenny_2
<ubotu> Kenny_2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tanakorn> How to install .package file on ubuntu ?  i download program .package file from internet.
<AlexC_> !repeat | tanakorn
<ubotu> tanakorn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eobanb> tanakorn, i just explained how to install it.  please read what i wrote
<Kenny_2> sure, I have an FTP server setup along with SSH
<[KotG|Tanuva] > I gotta state that kubuntu is the best linux distro ever. My budget dvb-t card works out of the box, aiglx/beryl/3d-acceleration, too. (leaving out the debian base, which is clearly a really good one)
<Kenny_2> my port 20-22 are open
<tanakorn> ok
<eobanb> [KotG|Tanuva] , good to hear.
<Flannel> colbert: ask in #ubuntu-effects, that's the beryl support channel (only because they might have a better repository, adding repositories willy nilly isn't good)
<Kenny_2> and using PuTty from windows, I can SSH fine and ftp fine from IE
<tanakorn> i see it , Thanks
<AlexC_> !enter | Kenny_2
<ubotu> Kenny_2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Elrik> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Centaur5> vox754: Okay, well unfortunately I guess that will just be a problem.  Will they be putting more built in modem support in Feisty like they talked about?
<eobanb> Kenny_2, play............
<eobanb> okay*
<Flannel> tanakorn: what program is it that you're trying to install?
<Kenny_2> my bad
<eobanb> Flannel, vuumuur, it's an autopackage file
<Flannel> eobanb: I know it's an autopackage
<vox754> Centaur5, yes I remember a discussion on the forums about that. Not really sure though.
<Kenny_2> when i try to use filezilla or IE to sftp into my server, times out every time, and my ports are open on my router/firewall
<tanakorn> it's name is Vuurmuur. i found in sourceforge.net   for control about netfilter/iptables
<eobanb> tanakorn, do you understand my instructions?
<Centaur5> vox754: I'll certainly hope so.  Is there a certain brand of modem that will work off the bat right now with Edgy?
* SmileyLap looks about
<SmileyLap> errr, wtf was i meant to be doing :-/
<Tweek888> what kernel is 6.10 using?
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<BOBFuFK> looooooooooool
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<XB> DCC
<XB> | 00:10 |  @Mr_Rabies2 SEND
<AlexC_> !ops
<XB> DCC
<BOBFuFK> lollllllololol
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<XB> | 00:10 |  @Mr_Rabies2 SEND
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<Nayr>  #ubuntu
<SmileyLap> Oh stfu jeez.
<BOBFuFK> MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH
<SmileyLap> lol
<BOBFuFK> MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH
<XB> DCC SEND BUTTSBUTTSBUTTSBUTTSBUTTS
<BOBFuFK> MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH MONSTER MASH
<AlexC_> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210-84-7-185.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> idiots.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-110-191-35.cl.ri.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SmileyLap> How would i upgrade from 6.06 to the newer versions?
<Nik0> OH SHIT FUUUUCK!!!!
<AlexC_> !upgrade | SmileyLap
<Tweek888> How do I check what kernel 6.10 is using? :<
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host81-158-17-236.range81-158.btcentralplus.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> !language | Nikolas
<Tweek888> edgey I think.
<ubotu> SmileyLap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AlexC_> woops, wrong person
<ubotu> Nikolas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bzq-84-108-193-214.cablep.bezeqint.net]  by ompaul
<smick> somebody, I'm dualbooting windows / linux.  I reinstalled windows and the boot sequence no longer has ubuntu. How can I get back to ubuntu at startup?
<AlexC_> sorry, Nikolas wrong person lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !grub | smick
<ubotu> smick: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SmileyLap> ty whom ever that waas :)
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<colbert> Flannel: I am referring to http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4046 <-- I can do all but if you can please just elaborate on step #1. i)
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<ubunt1> !mouseemu
<cables> !ops
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<eobanb> !ops
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<Gerald> RAID IS RAID
<ubotu> mouseemu: Emulate mouse buttons and mouse wheel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-3 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Elrik!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<WRYY> RAID IS RAID
<AlexC_> Wow, you're all grown up! look at you! You can spam! wow! You go!!
<disciple> which liveCD should i grab for an intel core duo?
<ALMimoni> how can i remove beryl
<WRYY> RAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAID
<smick> thanks ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43572975.dyn.optonline.net]  by tonyyarusso
<WRYY> RAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDv
<WRYY> RAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAID
<WRYY> RAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDv
<WRYY> RAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAID
<disciple> jesus, can we boot the spammers please
<WRYY> RAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAIDRAID IS RAID
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-155-79-95.bk1-dsl.surnet.cl]  by tonyyarusso
<AlexC_> !ops
<Xzenome> I hate trolls and spammers
<Wanderer> ditto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubunt1> tony what are this ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> colbert: Ask in #ubuntu-effects, like I said, there might be a better repository/method than that one.
<AlexC_> what the hell did they get out of doing that? Nothing. f***** idiots.
<eobanb> moving on...
<bulazeem> anyone know why it cant find my hard drive?  i looked in device manager on the desktop cd and it has a storage device listed and everything.  but during the partition step it doesnt ever find a hard drive.
<tonyyarusso> Sorry I'm being slow to react folks - 12 seconds of lag ;)
<AlexC_> tonyyarusso: probably for the best! you would have missed all the spam
<disciple> should I be grabbing the amd64 liveCD for use with a 64-but intel core duo or just the i386?
<AlexC_> disciple: you can use the i386 and I would advise the 386
<kharloss> i was hacked . what`s next step ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b quiiver!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<ubunt1> i too was hacked
<vox754> Centaur5, you mean "modem" like 56 kbps? It's hard to tell since Ethernet is really the best right now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b audiodude!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<ubunt1> i need antivirus
<disciple> AlexC_: ta
<ubunt1> someone say good antivirus
* mode/#ubuntu [+b colbert!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Flannel> kharloss: only 'safe' thing to do is reinstall, and pick stronger passwords next time.
<cables> !antivirus | ubunt1
<ubotu> ubunt1: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<kharloss> i installes a rootkit but nothing detected. i know i was hacked
<will_> Anyone know of a good FPS?
<Smiley> Ah, as my laptop is now upgrading ^_^
<Flannel> kharloss: safe, because while hacking you, they couldve replaced any number of system files with their own
<Tweek888> does ubuntu 6.10 use the 2.6.9 kernel?
* Smiley joins again :)
<Xzenome> ubunt1, you will very rarely need AV on linux.
<Tweek888> by default
<kharloss> ok Flannel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tur1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b slackd00d!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<will_> Anyone know of a good FPS for Linux?
<AlexC_> Tweek888: 2.6.9?! that's old!
<Tweek888> :>
<Tweek888> I know
<kharloss> i have a lot to backup then
<ubunt1> Xzenome: why then the peoples say that htey are hacked
<Tweek888> I can't find out what it is using
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eighty*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<AlexC_> Tweek888: latest kernel is 2.6.20 ... Edgy ships with 2.6.17 I think, or was it 18
<ompaul> I thought I got them
<eobanb> will_, america's army, quake III, tremulous
<Tweek888> kk
<ompaul> arrrrrr
<Tweek888> thanks
<Flannel> ubunt1: antivirus won't protect you against weak passwords
<disciple> also I have a nVidia 8800 GTS, any idea if this works with the current edgy liveCD?  I have an older edgy boot cd and X11 fails with it.
<Tweek888> I built 2.6.20 earlier , but it failed
<Flannel> Tweek888, AlexC_, 17
<ubunt1> Flannel: ??????????? what???
<Centaur5> vox754: Yeah, I'm talking about dial up modem.  I was afraid of that.  I talked this guy into switching to Ubuntu but he uses dial up and I feel bad cause his modem gives him problems with kernel updates so I wondered if there was something that could be done that I didn't know about.
<Tweek888> so I am going to install edgy
<Tweek888> and try to get ndiswrapper working.
<Tweek888> :\
<ubunt1> Flannel: how can they hack the password
<smick> what is the difference in edgy and edgy eft
<will_> Isn't AA a full gig to download?
<rishabghosh> i have had a lot of fun showing off edgy with beryl on my sony vaio sz2
<cbx33> smick, nothing
<acu> I want to configure a RAID 1 I have two IDE (for OS) and TWO SCSI (for /var) can anyone help me ?
<smick> that's what I thought.
<smick> thanks cbx
<rishabghosh> everything setup automatically
<Flannel> ubunt1: by trying a bunch of passwords
<rishabghosh> but i'm having trouble getting the new flash plugin to work
<Tweek888> thanks AlexC_ and Flannel
<smick> I need an edgy torrent. anyone?  they aren't on the site
<Tweek888> I'll be back if I have problems :P
<Flannel> smick: there are.  Go to "additional download options"
<Wanderer> anyone know anything about sound on a toshiba satelite with kubuntu-amd64?
<kharloss> i have a strong password  16 characters  numbers and letters
<AlexC_> !anyone | Wanderer
<ubotu> Wanderer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kharloss> i don`t think this was a weeknes
<min> I am using Dapper. my firefox can access most websites, but not www.msn.com, what's up
<Wanderer> finding a subject matter expert and holding a conversation is easier and less likely to get lost in the crowd
<ubunt1> Flannel:  that is impossible
<Flannel> ubunt1: no, it's very possible.  It happens all the time
<vox754> Centaur5, I just spoke with ndiswrapper guys, and apparently ndiswrapper may also work okay with modems and all that.
<smick> Does the ultimate edition have beryl and all the 3D stuff working good?
<AlexC_> smick: Ultimate Edition????
<cables> smick, that's not official.
<Centaur5> vox754: So this guy would just have to run a command to fix ndiswrapper?
<bulazeem> ubuntu can not find my hard drive during step 5/6 of the install of 6.10 amd64.  i have an 80GB SATA HD that is not currently partitioned to anything but windows.  the hard drive has some raid drivers installed on it.  what could the problem be?
<blaze> A lot of my applications tend to crash on me, such as Gdeskelts or Rythembox. How can I begin to troubleshoot these crashes?
<AlexC_> ubunt1: kharloss how do you were 'hacked'
<Raider1> Where would I find the timeout duration for when ubuntu server blacks out the screen from idling
<Flannel> ubunt1: that's why you should always use strong passwords: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ubunt1> Flannel: moment how they can hack the UBuntu
<pirate-king> does anyone know where I can download a generic linux boot disk
<smick> I was just thinking it coudl save me time, I want to get beryl, but Originally compiz never worked for me.
<cables> smick, AlexC_, Ubuntu Ultimate Edition is an unofficial versin of Ubuntu. It's not supported here.
<vox754> Centaur5, that is what I did.
<vrkhans> i am installing ubuntu, which file system is good for linux ext3 or reiserfs
<pirate-king> tried booddisk.com
<AlexC_> cables: ahhh, I see
<amaan> how do i get rid of folders on my desktop (it wont let me send them to the trash - it has a lock on it)
<rishabghosh> smick: ultimate edition?? dunno, but i installed edgy and copied 4 lines from the howto beryl guide and it's all working fine
<ubunt1> Flannel: i use strong password
<vrkhans> and what is the difference
<Flannel> ubunt1: then provided you keep it safe, you're ok.
<cables> pirate-king, what do you mean, a generic linux boot disk? What do you mean by generic?
<SmileyLap> hey guys, how would i stop my mousepad clicking? its SO annoying!
<smick> rishabghosh: thanks!
<SmileyLap> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ubunt1> AlexC_: someone write things
<SmileyLap> !mousepad
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 508 kB
<SmileyLap> :/
<Flannel> ubunt1: they can use weak passwords to crack into any system.  Not just linux.
<AlexC_> ubunt1 what?
<kharloss> ubunt1 : i have  6.10   srv   i installled just apache + ph + mysql
<kharloss> nothing else
<kharloss> mail srv or enything
<AlexC_> !enter | kharloss
<ubotu> kharloss: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TylerIsGreen> i have a very difficult question, are there any ubuntu experts out there?
<ubunt1> Flannel: that is bad.ANd if i install nide
<cables> !ask | TylerIsGreen
<ubotu> TylerIsGreen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AlexC_> wow, it's gone crazy around here. Too croweded man!
<cables> !anyone | TylerIsGreen
<ubotu> TylerIsGreen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubunt1> AlexC_: someone spam from the username
<vrkhans> which one is better ext3 or reiserfs
<Wanderer> I just upgraded my laptop from edgy i386 to edgy amd64.  Same hardware, just whacked the disk and re-installed.  Now I get no sound.  Anyone have any ideas?  Toshiba Satellite
<AlexC_> ubunt1: sorry, I really don't understand. You got Spam and think that someone hacked you because ... you got spam?!
<vrkhans> i am planning to install ubuntu
<smick> can I make a CD instead of boot floppy?
<smick> boot cd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<vrkhans> and making the partition
<AlexC_> !enter | vrkhans
<eobanb> vrkhans, as far as i know, reiser is not even an install option for ubuntu
<Flannel> kharloss: you sure you got broken into?
<ubotu> vrkhans: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eobanb> i'd just go with ext3
<eobanb> vrkhans, at least until reiser4 is more mature
<kharloss> yes Flannel
<Centaur5> Okay, thanks vox754 I will look into that if this continues.  He's just been my first experiment with an older consumer that doesn't know much about computers so I've been seeing what Ubuntu is like for him...overall it's been quite smooth.
<sstchur> I have a strange wireless problem:  Ubuntu see my wireless card and I can connect no problem.  However, after long periods of inactivity, I get disconnected, and subsequent attempts to reconnect fail UNTIL I reset my router.... and then everything is okay again (for a short while).  What would cause this?
<kharloss> i found on my var/www  some php scripts
<Leo_> ??
<pirothezero> anyone know the best way to run a monowall type operation on ubuntu ?
<ubunt1> AlexC_:  then why they spam from here.
<vrkhans> eobanb some one is telling me that reiserfs is better
<vox754> eobanb, you can create reiserfs with another linux and then install, I think. But yeah, I'd go with ext3 too.
<AlexC_> ubunt1: sorry, I don't understand.
<bulazeem> why cant ubuntu find my hard drive during the install process when it tries to find a HD to partition?
<vrkhans> you thing i should leave it as ext3
<TylerIsGreen> I have an intel pro wireless 3945 card, by defualt it is impossible to enable monitor mode. I am trying to get kismet to work so obviously monitor mode not working is a very serious problem. I don't know very much about linux so if at all possible try to frame the answer as simply as possible
<AlexC_> kharloss: hold on .... you say you found php files in /var/www and think you got hacked??
<ubunt1> AlexC_: if i install NIDE
<ubunt1> !nide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vrkhans> i am making the partitions
<ubunt1> AlexC_: install firewall
<vrkhans> rightnow
<kharloss> i know what folders/scripts  i have in these folders
<SmileyLap> TylerIsGreen: some cards just dont support monitormode.... However, try using ethereal, or wireshark as its now called :)
<vox754> Centaur5, that's good, keep us informed. But really, ethernet makes lives easier.
<loppa> anybody here any good at figuring out wireless connections? like making 'em work.
<AlexC_> !enter | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kharloss> this one i never installed
<AlexC_> kharloss: what is it called?
<ubunt1> kharloss and what is
<kharloss> and i really know i don`t installed any mail server
<ubunt1> i have installed lampp
<r3set> hi, has anyone got an idea what "group descriptors corrupted" can mean?
<TylerIsGreen> Does Wireshark dump files in a format that can be read by aircrack utilities
<r3set> i get this output after mounting a partition
<r3set> better said, can't mount because of that error
<rssn> Everyone: Does Ubuntu cooperate with Fluxbox nicely or should I steer clear?
<kharloss> AlexC_ : this one
<kharloss> http://sourceforge.net/projects/munin/
<Wanderer> anyone have any thoughts on the sound in the amd installation?
<AlexC_> kharloss: weird,
<AlexC_> !anyone | Wanderer
<ubotu> Wanderer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<loppa> I need some help with my wireless, anybody up for it?
<AlexC_> !anyone | loppa
<ubotu> loppa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AlexC_> it's got mad in here! I perfered it when this channel was quite and not half the world in it =( lol. Oh well!
<Centaur5> vox754: I will definitely keep you posted as I hope to start moving a lot more people over with April's release.
<AlexC_> Bye all!
<GenNMX> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunt1> AlexC why man stay here.
<Wanderer> AlexC: scroll back, I asked the original question and asked if anyone had any ideas incase I messed the reply in the scrollage
<sstchur> What would cause frequent disconnects on my wireless network? (same card seems fine under Windows)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Wanderer> much less painful than re-spamming the whole thing again
<Sanne> rssn: as far as I know, you can either run fluxbox on it's own, or exchange it for the gnome window manager. There's even a fluxbuntu, iirc.
<hairulfr> rssn: #fluxbuntu
<Wanderer> sstchur: very possible it's just a timeout value not used by windows.   What happens if you ping across the network for a while?
<Wanderer> I just upgraded my laptop from edgy i386 to edgy amd64.  Same hardware, just whacked the disk and re-installed.  Now I get no sound.  Anyone have any ideas?  Toshiba Satellite
<GenNMX> What do I need to restart to have Ubuntu re-detect a USB Keyboard & Mouse?
<vox754> Centaur5, that sounds nice. Drapper seemed good. Edgy is great, and Feisty, well I hope it gets better.
<ripperD> GenNMX: you shouldn't need to restart anything
<sstchur> Wanderer: well, it's odd.  It will connect fine initially, but then disconnect me after a while -- subsequent attempts to reconnect almost always fail until I reset my router.
<Flannel> vox754: Feisty is still alpha software, of course it's not ready yet.
<Sanne> rssn: I have openbox installed in addition to kubuntu/kde desktop for audio work, I can switch nicely at login.
<GenNMX> ripperD: I'm using a USB share switch
<ompaul> GenNMX unplug and plug in again
<ubunt1> rippeD i have optical mouse and i want to use wheel
<Supaplex> Wanderer: install alsa?
<Wanderer> sstchur: does it disconnect you only if yo've been idle or when active?
<GenNMX> ompaul: Not working.
<GenNMX> ompaul: This is connected to a hub.
<vox754> Flannel, that's right, thanks for the info.
<Wanderer> Supaplex: yeah, alsa is there, and kmixer shows the same controls I had before the wipe, but sound is 0, I've checked the hardware dial on the front of the laptop
<Centaur5> vox754: Dapper was great and Edgy was much faster.  Having more time put onto Edgy to help Feisty more stable as well as the speed increase I hope it will turn out to be an excellent product.
<ompaul> GenNMX,  can you get it two real connections on the machine?
<ripperD> GenNMX: have you tried in windows?  What does dmesg say?
<sstchur> Wanderer: I've only noticed the disconnect after periods of inactivity -- not while I'm using it
<GenNMX> ripperD: I'm using the hub in Windows right now to type this message (it's a USB share switch)
<arrenlex> What does ls $(yes) do? I saw it on bash.org as a "trash your computer and laugh at the n00b" command and I'm curious what it does but would rather not run it.
<sstchur> Wanderer: is there some sort of "keep alive" thing I need to set with wpa_supplicant?
<Wanderer> sstchur: odd,  what happens if you do a "while /bin/true do; ping -c 5 <some host>; sleep 10; done
<OCgraphikz> how do I run .bins?
<Wanderer> not that I know of, none in mine
<lufis> OCgraphikz: double-click?
<Wanderer> OCgraphikz: don't think you can, that'sa mac archive
<ripperD> GenNMX: on the same machine as the ubuntu one? or the other machine on the share switch
<arrenlex> OCgraphikz: chmod +x <file.bin> && ./<file.bin>
<OCgraphikz> thx
<kditty> how do i change my user password?
<ompaul> kditty, for what?
<DinkyDogg> Hey. When I boot ubuntu on my desktop from the LiveCD, the screen is really glitchy. Streaked with colors and everything. Any way to modify my X configuration from the command line to try to make it work? I am a newbie and could use some help.
<arrenlex> kditty: sudo password <username>
<lufis> I'm having trouble accessing my cd drive. It typically was mounted as /dev/hdc, but now that point doesn't exist. mount isn't showing it as mounted, even though I can access it. Could it have changed names or something?
<kditty> ompaul, cos my girls is a bitch
<sstchur> Wanderer: how do i execute that?  I'm not familiar with that
<kditty> lol
<GenNMX> Ah OK, dmesg is saying it IS detected. It must be because I'm running X right now, and it isn't setup in X.
<arrenlex> kditty: sudo passwd <username>
<kditty> jk ompaul, for ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> I'm having some issues getting my _audio_ input to come out as my output, can anyone help?
<pppoe_dude> pianoboy3333: did u select 'pcm' as the capture device?
<Hia> how can I login as root to edit the etc/apt/sources.ist ?
<pppoe_dude> !sudo > Hia
<Paula> cze
<Xzenome> kditty, you can change your own password like this "passwd <newpassword>
<kditty> sudo password then my username, password as the new password arrenlex?
<vox754> lufis, it is mounted in /media/cdrom with a link to /cdrom
<Xzenome> Hia, type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<arrenlex> kditty: sudo passwd <username>. Then it'll prompt you for a new password.
<Paula> jest kto z Polski?
<lufis> vox754: alright, one sec
<DinkyDogg> Hey. When I boot ubuntu on my desktop from the LiveCD, the screen is really glitchy. Streaked with colors and everything. Any way to modify my X configuration from the command line to try to make it work? I am a newbie and could use some help.
<jrib> !pl | Paula
<ubotu> Paula: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pianoboy3333> pppoe_dude: I'm not trying to record something, I have no problems recording, but my friend is able to check input as output in gnome-volume-control, and he can like speak into his microphone, or plug his guitar in, and hear it through his speakers. No, he does not plug his guitar right into his speakers.
<pppoe_dude> DinkyDogg: ya just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X like you would normally do
<ompaul> kditty, in a console >>passwd NewPassword<<  and please be respectful towards others here thanks - we have many nationalities and jokes may not travel well
<arrenlex> kditty: Actually, just enter the "passwd" command and it'll default to the current user.
<DinkyDogg> pppoe_dude: I don't have linux installed yet. I'm trying to install from the liveCD. How can I edit the xorg.conf?
<ubunt1> hey with what program i can mount iso
<ubunt1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<ompaul> kditty, in a console >>passwd<< then enter  >>yourNewPassword<<   sorry typo
<kditty> thanks
<arrenlex> ubunt1: mount -o loopback <file.iso> <folder>
<ubunt1> arrenlex mannnnnnnnnnnnnn thanks
<arrenlex> ubunu1: sorry, that's -o loop
<ubunt1> arrenlex hmmm
<webmasterjo> Hi all
* Xzenome makes a cup of tea
<ubunt1> arrenlex: but what mean moutpoint
<Hia> thanks alot. I can edit it now. my first time trying linux :)
<Hia> I'm trying to install MPlayer
<ubunt1> arrenlex: mountpoint
<arrenlex> ubunt1: Mountpoint is the folder where you want to mount the file.
<eobanb> Hia, this is your first time with linux and you're already trying to install mplayer?
<jrib> Hia: mplayer is in the multiverse repository, use your favorite package manager
<ubunt1> sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>
<arrenlex> ubunt1: mount -o loop <file.iso> <mountpoint>
<eobanb> :)
<ubunt1> now lets see i have the file in /home/ubuntu64/Desktop/STARCRAFT.part1
<arrenlex> !mplayer | Hia
<ubotu> Hia: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<eobanb> starcraft runs so awesomely under wine
* jrib hugs ubotu
<arrenlex> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubunt1> eobanb what???
<badagentx> How come I can't use any mixer programs and amarok can't access my audio when I'm logged in as a user?
<Hia> thanks :) you guys are great. gonna try now
<ubunt1> eobanb: it work or not work.
<jrib> badagentx: are you in the "audio" group?
<eobanb> ubunt1, hm?
<badagentx> idk i'll check
<ubunt1> eobanb: starcraft?
<eobanb> ubunt1, yeah.
<OCgraphikz> wow
<GenNMX> OK, next problem -- whenever I try to do "cat file1 > file2", I always get "bash: permission denied". Even when I sudo.
<eobanb> every time i've tried it it's been flawless on wine.
<OCgraphikz> why would steam have an exe in the linux HLDS
<lufis> vox754: I'm trying to rip a cd using a script called crip. I specified the drive to be at /media/cdrom, now i'm getting this: cannot read toc [Inappropriate ioctl for device]  [/cdrom]  at /usr/share/perl5/CDDB_get.pm line 135.
<arrenlex> GenNMX: cat file1 | sudo tee file2
<webmasterjo> so umm yaa cool, whats up people ?
<johnny2> hi folks, anybody here have trouble with the bcm43xx drivers on edgy?
<eobanb> webmasterjo, for small talk i'd try #ubuntu-offtopic; this channel is for pressing tech support questions.
<ubunt1> eobanb: and how is looking
<badagentx> I'm not part of the audio group
<johnny2> and also use networkmanager
<eobanb> ubunt1 ??
<webmasterjo> eobanb thanks
<vox754> lufis, that's heavy. I thought, yours was a simpler problem. I've never burned a thing with Ubuntu. Sorry.
<sstchur> What's the likliness that I'd have better luck with NDISWrapper over Madwifi for my Atheros based card?
<ubunt1> eobanb: starcraft
<lufis> vox754: alright, thanks anyhow
<eobanb> ubunt1, i just told you, it works perfectly
<Zaggynl> johnny2, the native broadcam drivers didnt' work well for me either, try the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<johnny2> well..
<johnny2> when i was using hoary i did use ndiswrapper
<johnny2> and then when i upgraded to dapper, it switched to the native drivers
<vox754> sstchur, it doesn't hurt trying.
<johnny2> and they worked great
<johnny2> including wpa2
<ubunt1> eobanb:  THanks.
<johnny2> but since upgrading to edgy.. not so well
<GenNMX> arrenlex: OK, that doesn't merge the two files, just does a cat of file1.
<Zaggynl> johnny2, for me too, but I needed the ISA login support thingy
<johnny2> ndiswrapper doesn't support wpa2 does it?
<badagentx> Also when I try to run anything with ksudo it tells me i entered the wrong password
<johnny2> ISA?
<Zaggynl> johnny2, yup
<arrenlex> GenNMX: It does exactly what your command would do.
<Zaggynl> Forgot the right name
<Zaggynl> 802 something
<johnny2> hmm?
<Zaggynl> I use it at school for logging in with username/passw
<arrenlex> GenNMX: If you're looking for cat file1 >> file2, that's cat file1 | sudo tee -a file2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@89.191.106.111 *!*@cpe-24-33-66-185.cinci.res.rr.com *!*@acez-denied.org %*!*@AC9EE9D8.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.153.35.153.Dial1.Atlanta1.Level3.net]  by ompaul
<Zaggynl> :o
<jrib> badagentx: add yourself to the audio group, once that is resolved, we can troubleshoot the other problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@acez-denied.org]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<badagentx> I just added my self to the audio group
<will_> How should I install Warsow?
<will_> http://www.warsow.net/
<ubunt1> mountpoint???
<jrib> badagentx: does your audio work after you login again?
<johnny2> i'd like to fix up the problem with the native drivers if it possible
<ubunt1> mountpoint can it be from where is the file
<GenNMX> arrenlex: Whoops, I wanted >>, not >
<arrenlex> GenNMX: If you're looking for cat file1 >> file2, that's cat file1 | sudo tee -a file2
<GenNMX> arrenlex: Why isn't redirection allowed anyway?
<will_> How should I install Warsow?
<will_> http://www.warsow.net/
<arrenlex> GenNMX: Because the redirection is handled by the shell, not by the program. So even if you run the program with sudo, the redirection is handled by the shell, which is not running with root permissions.
<ikonia> will_: is it not in the ubuntu repo ?
<woodwizzle_> Is it possible to get compiz or beryl running. If I am using the open source ati driver and not fglrx in feisty?
<vox754> johnny2, ndiswrapper is the bomb, you should try it.
<will_> ikonia, No.
<johnny2> i'd think that.. if i hadn't been using the native drivers for the past year with no problems
<ikonia> woodwizzle_: 1.) fesity questions are in #ubuntu+1 2.) beryl questions are in #ubuntu-effects 3.) the open driver doesn't have great acceleration
<Zaggynl> ndiswrapper is a nice temporary solution until the wireless support for linux catches up
<bkervaski> Is there some secret to enable routing on Ubuntu?  sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward just gives permission denied.
<ikonia> will_: then read the instructions on the application website
<GenNMX> arrenlex: Odd...I could have sworn it worked fine on my old Debian system. Must have different rc.
<ikonia> bkervaski: that shouldn't happen
<arrenlex> GenNMX: No. Not with sudo. I run debian.
<xenoborg> bkervaski, do it as root
<johnny2> Zaggynl, like i said.. if it didn't work perfectly before.. i'd still be using it :)
<will_> ikonia, There are none.
<bruenig> bkervaski, if that command is right then do "sudo bash -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<bkervaski> It's a sudo environment, I don't think root is enabled.
<ikonia> will_: contact the application owners then
<ikonia> bkervaski: sudo should work
<loppa> ikonia: what was that thing i'd have to do to check if the drivers for my graphics card were compitable with ubuntu?
<jrib> bkervaski: in your command, redirection does not happen as sudo
<arrenlex> bruenig: LOL XD just use tee
<bruenig> bkervaski, the problem is that sudo is being applied to the echo, and not the >
<Zaggynl> johnny2, personally I'm happy with whatever works (:
<ikonia> loppa: we know its not
<ubunt1>  sudo mount -o loop STARCRAFT.iso /Desktop/STARCRAFT.part1
* bruenig doesn't want to learn tee
<Zaggynl> bcm43xx drivers worked for me at home, but not for school :(
<bruenig> when he knows this
<bkervaski> Ahh.
<loppa> ikonia: so no use in trying anything there then?
<ubunt1> mount: mount point /Desktop/STARCRAFT.part1 does not exist
<ikonia> loppa: no
<arrenlex> bruenig: cat file1 | tee file2 == cat file1 > file2.    cat file1 | tee -a file2 -- cat file1 >> file2
<Zaggynl> ubunt1, have you made a directory there called like that?
<lisapc> when installing Azureus, what port should I chose for best security?
<ikonia> ubunt1: I have the same problem - investigating
<arrenlex> bruenig: For root, | sudo tee
<bruenig> teeis longer
<ikonia> ubunt1: sudo fails - root works
<loppa> ikonia: great. I also have som issues regarding my wireless, could you help me there?
<arrenlex> bruenig: Are you kidding? Look at thwat you suggested.
<eobanb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> loppa: does it involve ndiswrapper
<ubunt1> Zaggynl: whyy it is only a mount
<OCgraphikz> Could someone help me install HLDS?
<bruenig> mine just adds a bash -c
<ubunt1> Zaggynl:  i don't want to make a directory
<ikonia> OCgraphikz: whats HLDS
<ubunt1> ikonia and how you make it
<Zaggynl> ubunt1, afaik, I have to do that for mount points
<loppa> ikonia: have no idea what that is, but maybe. : |
<Zaggynl> mkdir /mnt/something
<bruenig> yours adds a | sudo tee
<Zaggynl> mount flags stuff
<arrenlex> bash -c "" >, which is 12 characters plus spaces. Mine is | tee , which is 5 with spaces.
<ikonia> loppa: I'm not interested if its ndiswrapper
<ikonia> ubunt1: make what ?
<ubunt1> ikonia mount: mount point /Desktop/STARCRAFT.part1 does not exist
<bruenig> arrenlex, no yours is sudo tee
<loppa> ikonia: whats ndiswrapper then?
<arrenlex> bruenig:yours is sudo bash
<Zaggynl> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bkervaski> Anyone here use racoon?  Trying to establish a tunnel and I keep geting "no suitable proposal found"
<ikonia> ubunt1: sorry - I was talking about ip_forwarding
<ubunt1> Ikonia ok no problem
<lisapc> bruenig when installing Azureus, what port should I chose for best security?
<bruenig> arrenlex, oh yeah, he could just do echo, no longer sudo echo
<bruenig> good point
* bruenig concedes
<ubunt1> Zaggynl: and what there is coming >
<arrenlex> *wins*
<bruenig> lisapc, I wouldn't worry about security
<Hia> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> lisapc, I use 56789
<lisapc> bruenig what port I chose?
<lisapc> bruenig was 56789 the default?
<ubunt1> Zaggynl: ok i made it
<bruenig> lisapc, no, it doesn't really matter, just pick one. I just needed to choose one so that I could forward it.
<Zaggynl> ubunt1, try the sudo mount -o loop STARCRAFT.iso /Desktop/STARCRAFT.part1
<lisapc> bruenig forward it??
<Zaggynl> ima go sleep
<mixandgo> whats wrong with automatix ?
<bruenig> lisapc, don't worry about it, just pick a port and go with it
<mixandgo> seems to be down
<bruenig> !automatix | mixandgo
<ubotu> mixandgo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Zaggynl> mixandgo, broken stuff too much
<NET||abuse> boy oh boy.. can't find a tool for ubuntu as handy as editplus2 for windows
<NET||abuse> anyone able to suggest something as easy to use?
<lisapc> bruenig do I have to open that port in my firewall?
<mixandgo> Zaggynl, what do you mean ?
<NET||abuse> most important, easy ftp setup
<bruenig> lisapc, for best performance yes
<Kevin77> Hello
<Zilulil> anybody know a way to get AA to work with wine?
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  assume that we dont know what every little windows program does... :)
<vox754> NET||abuse, what does it do? You a programmer?
<MadMatt> has anyone had problems with games and the go 7700?
<eobanb> is it  just a text editor
<lisapc> bruenig cant someone then gain access to my system if I open a port for Azerus?
<xenoborg> zaggyn1: easyubuntu
<wkdown> how do I move data from an hda partition to my hdb?
<NET||abuse> vox754, hehe, programmer,, i'm an enthusiast who does some websites
<mixandgo> !workforme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> wkdown,  mount them both.. copy the files over?
<bruenig> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mixandgo> !WorksForMe
<Kevin77> join #ubuntu-education
<bruenig> lisapc, I generally don't worry about security so I may not be best to answer your question.
<MadMatt> has anyone had problems with skipping on games and the go 7700?
<Dr_willis> !willworkforfood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about willworkforfood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> vox754, I am looking to code up my latest project which i've been working on through the editplus app on my windows machine, but i'm on the road, mylappy is Ubuntu only
<bruenig> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<NET||abuse> so i need a tool to use that can be roughly equivelant to EP2
<wkdown> Dr_willis: ok, I mounted the hdb to /mnt/hdb and copied them over ... so thats all I have to do? they are on that hard drive now?
<jrib> NET||abuse: umm what is EP2?
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  theres dozens of editors out there.... :)
<eobanb> NET||abuse, so it's a text editor..
<NET||abuse> jrib, www.editplus.com
<Dr_willis> wkdown,  if you copied the files to the other drive and it was properly mounted... yes.. they should be there.
<jrib> NET||abuse: gedit?
<xenoborg> wkdown: what's the point?
<bruenig> NET||abuse, yeah gedit can do all that
<NET||abuse> yeh, a text editor,, does various code highlighting, and has very nice ftp integration
<bruenig> syntax highlighting basically
* Dr_willis throws vi and emacs warclubs about.
<fxr> what are my options for remote controling a ubuntu desktop from another ubuntu desktop.. i dont like vnc.. i want my remote desktop to appear in a window on my local desktop
<NET||abuse> gedit can do ftp easily?
<Dr_willis> dosent sound so special NET||abuse  :) lots of editors can do that
<wkdown> xenoborg: I am installing a different Linux and don't want to lose my data when I repartition
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, just that editplus is so well matured and simplisticly celever
<xenoborg> wkdown: then you should be fine
<NET||abuse> clever
<betatux> NET||abuse, what main programming language you going to use ? Zend Studio is a great IDE for php and other languages , but it's not free tho
<jrib> NET||abuse: do you like vim?
<wkdown> ok good to know, thanks Dr_willis and xenoborg
<NET||abuse> betatux, i have zend studio
<NET||abuse> betatux, but it's heavy for my little lappy (old machine)
<betatux> NET||abuse, aha , i see
<loppa> is there any way to override my resolution? So that I could set it to 1280x800 instead of 1024x768.
<OCgraphikz> half life dedicated server
<OCgraphikz> i extracted all the files
<Pelo> !restricted
<OCgraphikz> got the updates
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> loppa: system > preferences > screenr esolution
<johnny2> anybody seen a 2.6.20 kernel for ubuntu?
<eobanb> loppa, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OCgraphikz> now i am trying to figure out how to run it
<NET||abuse> ok, so in gedit, i try to "Open Location" i stick in ftp://x.x.x.x/web/myproject1/index.html
<johnny2> one that includes the patches
<eobanb> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xenoborg> loppa: do you have ati
<NET||abuse> it's not working
<vox754> loppa, type "gnome-display-properties"
<loppa> jrib, are only three options there.
<loppa> eoband, what will that do?
<jrib> loppa: then see what ubotu just said
<NET||abuse> was just lookin at quanta , is there an easy ftp plugin for it at all??
<OCgraphikz> i may have it
<NET||abuse> or is bluefish any use?
<xenoborg> loppa: if you have an ati card, you need to install 915resolution
<loppa> xenoborg: i think ive got a  via card actually.
<vox754> loppa, VIA card?! That's interesting. Try "man via"
<ikonia> jrib: he doesn't have ati
<loppa> vox754, why is that interesting?
<turbolover> how do i find out what version kernel i am using?
<ikonia> vox754: we went through this morning
<ikonia> vox754: its a crap card, with poor driver support, he's better off on vesa
<jrib> ikonia: ?
<Steve^> if I hit ctrl-alt-f1, how do I get back to gnome?
<ikonia> jrib: sorry - wrong person
<xenoborg> turbolover: uname -r
<jrib> Steve^: alt-f7
<vox754> ikonia, oh, that's bad. But there IS a via driver and openchrome, at least something better than vesa.
#ubuntu 2007-02-25
<loppa> ikonia: we're not doing the driver thing all over again, i'm simply trying to fix my resolution.
<ikonia> vox754: its not better with his card
<ikonia> loppa: what resolution do you have - you may be limited with vesa
<loppa> 1024x768
<loppa> ikonia: i was looking for more like 1280x800.
<ikonia> loppa: you may not get better
<Cyrus25801> how do i view computers on a windows network
<vox754> ikonia, can you both at least give me some details?
<loppa> ikonia, this screens got a widescreen consept, so things look a bit funny in regular resolutions.
<ikonia> vox754: he's got a crappy card, with poor compatiably with the via drivers, so he was advised to stick with vesa
<mandrill> how do I install apache?
<loppa> vox754, you in for trying to get my via card working properly? with drivers and all?
<GenNMX> Does /dev/input/ts0 point to the keyboard?
<ikonia> mandrill: use synaptic and install it
<ikonia> loppa: we spent a LOT of time with you this morning
<ompaul> !samba > Cyrus25801
<ikonia> loppa: do you not think its time to accept it
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, please read the message from ubotu - others please msg the bot for a quite time :)
<vox754> loppa, well, at least I'd like to know which card is it... to avoid it...
<mandrill> ikonia: thats only 1.3 though. does 2 not work?
<ikonia> mandrill: 2 is listed
<vox754> ikonia, don't worry, I'm still fresh like a potato
<xenoborg> loppa: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<mandrill> is it. hang on...
<darkch1ld> anyone know a good program for grabbing nzb's?
<ikonia> vox754: may I pm
<loppa> vox754 i'll check it out. think it was like nv800 or something.
<Hia> I've installed Mplayer, and downloaded the file essential-20061022.tar, which is the codec package
<violot> Anyone installed an Eye Toy web cam on Ubuntu?
<vox754> ikonia, you can visit me at #vocx
<Hia> following the readme, should I put all the file in that .tar to /usr/lib/codecs ?
<mandrill> ikonia: so it is, sorry to have bothered you :) thanks.
<ikonia> mandrill: not a problem
<ompaul> xenoborg, you could have done !resolution > user and they would have the answer also :)
<xenoborg> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<turbolover> okay, what is it about the updated version of dapper drake that broke my fglrx?
<Dr_willis> vinboy,  used them under XP.. but never linux.. they are decent webcams under windows.. once ya find the drivers.. heh
<loppa> vox754, the card is a VIA UniChrome Pro VN800
<ompaul> xenoborg,  /msg ubotu resolution would have made it a private chat between you and the bot and the other makes it a message between the bot and the person - cuts out noise in the channel :)_
<turbolover> thanks guys
<violot> Anyone installed web cam drivers before?
<xenoborg> ompaul: alright, thanx ;)
<Night_Owl> Gah.. I'm looking to run Samba on Edgy and I can't figure out how to get started on it.. looks like the files are in different places than in Drake.. and I'm still new at this :P
<violot> $ sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra/ov51x.ko
<violot> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra/ov51x.ko': -1 File exists
<ikonia> violot: don't put the .ko on the end
<violot> Now I get the file doesn't exist
<yomm> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ikonia> violot: modprove it
<turbolover> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> modprobe -
<turbolover> !fglrx
<turbolover> !fglrx
<turbolover> !fglrx
<violot> No module found
<ompaul> !webcams > violot  (for the current way to do that)
<ikonia> violot: how strange
<ikonia> turbolover: is that called for ?
<OCgraphikz> okay
<OCgraphikz> i am trying to set up a half life dedicated server
<ikonia> violot: remove the path and just do modprobe $module_name
<ompaul> turbolover, message the bot please  /msg ubotu keyword
<loppa> ikonia, how does one pm in here?
<turbolover> had a little tamtrum
<OCgraphikz> when i type in the command ./hlds_run -game cstrike etc etc
<ikonia> loppa: /msg $user
<violot> ikonia, I did that before
<OCgraphikz> it says
<ikonia> violot: no joy ?
<OCgraphikz> Invalid game type 'cstrike' specified.
<OCgraphikz> Server Failed
<violot> ikonia, negatory
<Xzenome> Has Ubotu crashed?
<ikonia> violot: strange
<T1> hi all, ive installed the vlc plugin for firefox, but how do i get it to be used as default?
<ikonia> violot: any error
<violot> Just that the file doesn't exist
<ikonia> violot: show me your modprobe line
<Night_Owl> Seems Samba's set up differently on Edgy than on Dapper.. how do I even get it started?
<violot> FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.17_10_generic/extra/ov51x.ko not found.
<violot> FATAL: Module ov51x.ko not found.
<Xzenome> Is there a browser for Ubuntu that is designed for browsing the internet without leaving tracks?
<ikonia> violot: no, I meant the command you used
<Hia> how can I install codecs for Mplayer to play .wmv file ?
<violot> Oh
<violot> modprobe /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra/ov51x.ko
<ikonia> Xzenome: leaving traks ?
<ikonia> violot: no
<violot> modprobe ov51x.ko
<ikonia> violot: modprobe ov51
<violot> Ahh XD
<Xzenome> ikonia, on windows I could use something like Torpark
<ikonia> modprobe ov51x sorry
<ikonia> Xzenome: just clear your cash
<ikonia> cache
<violot> Module not found
<r3fact0red> hey all. Im having issues with k3b. Ive burned 2 different dvd iso's and neither is bootable. How can i ensure an iso is going to be bootable?
<ikonia> violot: hmmmm
<T1> ive installed the vlc plugin for firefox, but how do i get it to be used as default?
<akao> hey guys, anyone know how to set keyboard bindings?  I've got a tablet pc and there are two buttons on the screen that i'd like to act like the up and down arrows.
<Tuumba> does anyone help me about wine ( win emulator  ) ?
<ompaul> !wine > Tuumba
<eobanb> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* ikonia kisses ompaul
<ompaul> Tuumba, read the message from the bot thanks
<Night_Owl> !samba > Night_Owl
<ompaul> Night_Owl, better to do      /msg ubotu samba          then no one else knows :)
<turbolover> okay, i will ask a real question
<turbolover> an update broke fglrx, i use DD, how do i fix it?
<Night_Owl> Well I asked in here twice already (and no answer)
<name> how do i record audio from my mic on the command line
<ikonia> turbolover: whats DD
<name> I googled but that one didnt work for me
<turbolover> dapper drake
<ikonia> turbolover: have you logged a bug against it
<ikonia> updates shouldn't break stuff
<ikonia> i guess a kernel update could have broke the ati driver if you're using 3rd party
<Jstuts5797> Hello everybody...new here, and new to linux.
<akao> first time i loaded up ubuntu on my laptop it downloaded an update using the wireless card that rendered the wireless card useless
<turbolover> well al i know is it was working finde then after an update my computer is hella slow and some ati process goes nuts and fglrxinfo now reads mesa even though the install is supposedly fine and my xorg.conf is correct
<ikonia> turbolover: log a bug
<xenoborg> name: try cat /dev/dsp > file
<turbolover> im not sure which update did it
<name> i want mp3 ^^
<ikonia> turbolover: we can't help then
<ikonia> !mp3 >name
<name> pipe to lame?
<name> ikonia: dammit thats not what it's about!
<ikonia> name then ask a question properly rather than "I want mp3"
<name> 0019 <  xenoborg> name: try cat /dev/dsp > file
<name> it was a reponse to that
<Jstuts5797> I'm having problems booting the Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD on a older computer......
<Jstuts5797> It starts out just fine...
<ikonia> Jstuts5797: does it meet the hardware requirments
<binzer> hi i giot a problem with my wlan interface on my notebook running edgy. It worked completly after the installation but now I turned Wlan off bei FN key an rebooted the notebook and try to turn it back on with no luck. Any Idea to solve this problem?
<Ironman273> If there is instructions to install something in x server would it work for Ubuntu also?
<Jstuts5797> where can I find a listing of the hardware requirments?
<ikonia> Ironman273: depends
<ikonia> Jstuts5797: think its on ubuntu.com
<Jstuts5797> hmmm
<brohken> hello can someone point me in the right direction of how to install Beryl on Ubuntu with a nvidia 7600gt
<Jstuts5797> I"ve been looking there...haven't ran into them yet.
<Ironman273> ikonia: specifically instructions to get an INtellimouse Explorer working in Firefox
<ikonia> Ironman273: didn't you'd have to install anything for that
<turbolover> okay, open source driver or ati's fglrx?
<ikonia> ati's
<ikonia> but both suck
<Ironman273> ikonia: I mean to get all buttons working, including the back and forward buttons
<xenoborg> name: mpegrec might work for you
<brohken> do i need to install some type of driver for the video card before I install beryl?
<Ironman273> ikonia: the instructions are here: http://dotnet.org.za/matt/pages/39097.aspx
<ikonia> brohken: depends on your video card
<brohken> how would I know?
<akao> hey guys, anyone know how to set keyboard bindings?  I've got a tablet pc and there are two buttons on the screen that i'd like to act like the up and down arrows.
<ikonia> brohken: whats your video card
<brohken> XFX nVidia 7600gt
<cjones> what command do you use to get a list of all the channels ?
<ikonia> you'll need the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> cjones: /list
<brohken> is installing them difficult. im a complete linux novice
<xenoborg> akao: that's a job for your .Xmodmap
<cjones> ikonia thank you
<ikonia> !nvidia>brohken
<Jstuts5797> Ok...
<akao> how do i go about running that xeno? from terminal?
<Jstuts5797> another question... this one might be a bit more tricky...
<name> xenoborg: whats that?
<name> ah ok
<cjones> ikonia how do you dis-join a channel
<Jstuts5797> my main computer(the one I'm using now) is running winXP sp2.....
<lisapc> what does Decentralised tracking mean?
<ikonia> cjones: /leave
<brohken> and once i do this i can install beryl? how?
<cjones> ikonia thanks again
<name> mpegrec on Linux is slightly dated and may require porting to newer kernels.
<vox754> ikonia, having a hard time? Keep 'em happy.
<ikonia> !beryl >brohken
<Jstuts5797> I have 2 hard drives.... one for windows and various files and stuff... the other is mostly just mp3's and random files...
<ikonia> vox754: nah, its all fine
<Alonea> does anyone know why my computer seems to randomly just slow down, and then completely lock up? Almost as if there was a memory leak or something.
<Jstuts5797> can I add a third HD, install ubuntu on it and have a dual boot situation with XP on one hd and ubuntu on the other?
<ikonia> Jstuts5797: yes
<eobanb> absolutely.
<Jstuts5797> wow ok...
<Jstuts5797> now this would be completely new and uncharted territory for me... what kind of difficulty am I looking at?
<Dr_willis> Jstuts5797,  of course... :)
<ikonia> Jstuts5797: 2 out of 10
<Dr_willis> Jstuts5797,  i got 7 hd's :)
<Jstuts5797> oh wow
<Jstuts5797> ok
<Dr_willis> i thinkingusing a 2nd hd makes it easier.
<gaspipe1> hey people
<name> cat /dev/dsp | lame - demo.mp3 produces noise
<gaspipe1> quick q for serpentine
<akao> hi gas
<xu> does anyone have problems with their VLC?
<Jstuts5797> ok so once I get the 3rd hard drive in(the one I want ubuntu to install on) how can I actually use the live boot cd to install ubuntu on THAT hard drive and not my default C drive?
<ikonia> xu:  no
<gaspipe1> if i have a cd of mp3's on my hdd and wish to burn it to a blank
<ikonia> Jstuts5797: corrext
<ikonia> correct
<gaspipe1> akao: hey
<brohken> ikonia, I have a maybe stupid question. my friend said he has the same card as I do. except it's a 6800xt. he told me that he didn't install drivers at all and it worked in edgy
<brohken> does that make sense?
<shoumik> hey i'm having some trouble with my brand new iPod shuffle. I plugged it in through mu USB port and floola isn't recognizing it. What could i do?
<ikonia> brohken: he's wrong
<gaspipe1> i loaded the filelist.... does serp burn it as a cd (for stereo) or does it save (burn) as an mp3?
<bulmer> Jstuts5797: select thethird drive
<Jstuts5797> Is there a guide somewhere online that can kind of take me through the process of getting ubuntu installed on the 3rd hard drive?
<ikonia> !dualboot >jstuts5797
<Jstuts5797> sweet... thank you
<GenNMX> Dammit, now my system is freezing during the fsck process
<MybEvil_> Can someone give me an example of what a .sh file would look like to compile *.java?
<bulmer> Jstuts5797: select thethird drive
<shoumik> hey i'm having some trouble with my brand new iPod shuffle. I plugged it in through mu USB port and floola isn't recognizing it. What could i do?
<ikonia> MybEvil_: #!/bin/bash javac$file.java
<ikonia> MybEvil_: that should be javac $file.java
<gaspipe1> guess it's time for a cd-coaster
<gaspipe1> grin
<Section32> Hey all
<GenNMX> How do I make init skip fsck? It's always given me problems.
<Section32> Whats the name of that CPU monitor app that goes in the taskbar?
<shoumik> hey i'm having some trouble with my brand new iPod shuffle. I plugged it in through mu USB port and floola isn't recognizing it. What could i do?
<Section32> I had to reinstall and forgot what its name is.
<ikonia> GenNMX: if its trying to fsck - its because you need it
<brohken> ikonia, he confirmed that he just plugged the card in and it worked without him installing any drivers. said he just followed this guide out of the box: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<Regner> does any one know a good tutorial/walkthrough for setting up samba ? I am having hard time with the security part of it on ym file server, right now any one can do anything on the samba shares
<ikonia> brohken: that tells you to install the nvidia drivers
<GenNMX> ikonia: It says "var clean" and just stops there.
<brohken> ikonia, does that install the drivers and beryl too? can i just follow that?
<ikonia> brohken: I wouldn't follow that guide - but its up to you. Look at 2.2.2. "installing the new nvidia driver" your friend talks rubbish
<navazuelo_> w3
<Jstuts5797> ok...going to try this out...
<Jstuts5797> I should be back in a bit
<ubuntu_> hello, was wondering if anyone knows how to mount hda1 in read/write off the live cd (hoary hedgehog), mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt does not allow me to delete files off my disk
<ikonia> ubuntu_: cd is read only drivers by default
<GenNMX> ikonia: Ah, it was doing a fsck, it just didn't show any progress for some reason...
<MeepMeep> ahh thanks ikonia
<nomasteryoda> ikonia, no rw with ntfs
<ikonia> MeepMeep: for hat ?
<nomasteryoda> unless you use the ntfs3g stuff
<gyaresu> MeepMeep: You need ntfs-3g
<ikonia> nomasteryoda: I know this
<nomasteryoda> k
<MeepMeep> windows recovery, got a bad .dll causing blue screen on startup
<MybEvil_> ikonia, thanks
<Night_Owl> ok.. really silly question here..
<ikonia> MeepMeep: thats a windows problem
<Night_Owl> What exactly is the hostname for? :P
<MeepMeep> yeppers was hjoping to remove it via the live cd, have no access any other way at this point
<YangYin> does anyone know how i could edit my right mouse click options when on the desktop so i could add a terminal sortcut to the menu?
<ikonia> Night_Owl: referencing your machine
<ubuntu> se to program in C++?
<nomasteryoda> MeepMeep, then i would get the trinity insert security iso, burn to disk and use that to repaire your winders
<ikonia> YangYin: thats not available in gnome
<nomasteryoda> it has ntfs3g
<MeepMeep> thank you kindly :)
<lovloss> why cant i compile with gcc since the last update
<ubuntu> What compiler do I use to program in C++?
<mikeos> gcc
<ikonia> ubuntu gcc
<lovloss> gcc but its not working >.<
<ikonia> lovloss: define not working
<mikeos> lovloss: what do u mean?
<GenNMX> How do I logout and restart X?
<lovloss> telling me it cant find std::cout even though i typed #include <iostream>
<jrib> GenNMX: system > quit  logout   ctrl-alt-backspace
<ubuntu> Thanks
<gyaresu> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gyaresu> Hey. How come there is no #ubuntu-effects channel?
<Dachra> Night_Owl, not sure if I understand the q? but the hostname is the name you give your computer...
<jrib> lovloss: pastebin your source code file and tell us the command you are using to compile it
<GenNMX> jrib: It's not started.
<GenNMX> I need to start X after a failed start.
<gyaresu> I'm trying to figure out how to get my window edges back under beryl.
<rp3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MukiEX-da> In Azureus, the "Open File" button doesn't work. Is this just a linux thing?
<jrib> GenNMX: then why did you say "restart" :P   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<klinger> Hi. Does anyone know how to find out which repository in my sources.list a given package comes from?
<GenNMX> MukiEX-da: Azureus uses Java. Download and install the latest version of Java from Sun's website. (java.sun.com)
<jrib> klinger: apt-cache policy PACKAGE_NAME    may help but it is not the answer to your question
<MukiEX-da> GenNMX : I did so.
<MukiEX-da> Is there a java option I'm missing then?
<brohken> ikonia, much thanks
<socialdisorder> can anyone help me with install ALSA drivers?
<ikonia> bed tme
* ikonia is fed up
<GenNMX> MukiEX-da: Did you also edit azureus script to point to your new installation path of Java?
<nblracer> How do i use the "brocken" filter for an update
<jrib> socialdisorder: alsa is included in ubuntu
<lovloss> ok here's all the information
<lovloss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7411/
<klinger> jrib: that helps alot. thank you
<GenNMX> MukiEX-da: Look on Azureus's wiki for information on how to do so.
<MukiEX-da> GenMX : It runs under sun Java just fine.
<lovloss> thats a cat, a compile and an error
<nblracer> broken
<jrib> klinger: g++ new.cc   since it is c++
<MukiEX-da> The problem comes from the open button not running Konqueror or Nautilus. The open button WITHIN Azureus.
<lovloss> with plus signs?
<lovloss> c.c
<MukiEX-da> The one that runs explorer when clicked in windows.
<lovloss> oh
<lovloss> thanks :D
<jrib> lovloss: yeah sorry that message to klinger was meant for you:  use g++
<socialdisorder> ok that removes the headache, i've been reading about full support for my Creative Audigy 2 card but the external box doesn't work
<MukiEX-da> It's a really difficult bug to find any information about. I've checked the Azureus wiki, forums, and all over google. =(
<lovloss> gah its from using aCC at school. thanks jrib
<GenNMX> MukiEX-da: Yes, but you can have multiple versions of JRE installed at the same time. Azureus is probably using your defined path, which may not be the latest.
<GenNMX> *Your main environment's defined path
<loppa> I cant get my sound working, how do i check the drivers for that?
<MukiEX-da> GeNMX : Just a sec then ;)
<davejustdave> brand new ubuntu user also brand new convert from windows need help if anyone can
<jrib> davejustdave: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will try
<davejustdave> my speakers dont work correctly i just have one speaker working
<Jrabbit> Hello
<loppa> davejustdave: checked the plugs? or if you have altered the balance?
<nblracer> how do i fix broken pack.
<davejustdave> yeah both those are fine
<jrib> nblracer: "pack"?
<nblracer> packedge
<loppa> davejustdave: then i'm outta ideas.
<jrib> nblracer: pastebin the full error message
<Jrabbit> I need help with wifi
<jrib> !wifi | Jrabbit
<ubotu> Jrabbit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<YangYin> okay wtf why cant i get my java shit to work
<Jrabbit> Linksys Wusb11 v 2.8
<jrib> !language | YangYin
<ubotu> YangYin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<YangYin> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> YangYin: what command gives you taht output?
<YangYin> sudo sh Aptana.bin
<YangYin> its an ide much like eclipse
<MukiEX-da> GeNMX : Updated to latest Java, open button stil doesn't work =(
<YangYin> any ideas
<sebas_> Hi. Where can i get information about linux-restricted-modules package?
<jrib> YangYin: I recently encountered a similar error.  Unfortunately, I don't know *why* what I did to fix it works.  But this may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2184587
<MajorPayne> How do I stop KDE from changing my X config.  I have it just the way I like it but I have to restore it when ever I turn my computer on.  I edit xorg.conf myself.  I don't know if it is kde that is changing it, but it might be.
<bulmer> YangYin: your path pointing to correct directory?
<nblracer> jrib it says when i update, i have one broken packedge on my system , use the "broken" filter to locate it
<YangYin> bulmer: yes
<YangYin> bulmer: /opt/jdk1.6.0/bin
<bulmer> YangYin: go see the inside of the script if it uses same path as yours
<Jrabbit> Don't spit a generic message at me
<YangYin> bulmer: how do i check out the script.... its a .bin file
<Jrabbit> I've scoured all recources priort to comming here
<jrib> YangYin: it may be a shell script.  open it witha  text editor and find out
<loppa> I need help with my sound, I dont have any. Might be drivers or something. Anybody who can help?
<Night_Owl> OK.. *why* can't I install Samba, *or* start it?
<MukiEX-da> GeNMX : Tho it is nice that Azureus now loads much faster =3
<bulmer> YangYin: are you sure it is binary? not a text file?
<Jrabbit> I only solved it once in dapper after weeks of work
<MajorPayne> How do I stop KDE from changing my X config.  I have it just the way I like it but I have to restore it when ever I turn my computer on.  I edit xorg.conf myself.  I don't know if it is kde that is changing it, but it might be.
<jrib> nblracer: do you have any non-ubuntu repositories?  Any non-official repositories?
<YangYin> bulmer: positive
<drioo> holly shit
<drioo> ;)
<GionnyBoss> can anybody help me installing a kernel module, please?
<drioo> huge channel :)
<nblracer> jrib i dont think so
<drioo> lots of ubuntu users
<drioo> w000t
<drioo> :)
<Izz1> help with video driver please?
<jrib> nblracer: pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<jrib> !nvidia | Izz1
<ubotu> Izz1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> YangYin: pass it on like so maybe... sh -D$PATH yourbinfile
<Izz1> ill take a look thanks
<jrib> !-nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is <alias> binarydriver - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:21:10
<MajorPayne> Why does something keep changing my xorg.conf file in Kubuntu?  I edit the file myself but something keeps changing it back.
<ompaul> MajorPayne, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg" and it will stick
<Night_Owl> So why can't I either install Samba, or start it if it already *is* installed?
<bruenig> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tenco> how can i purge all packages which i deinstalled without deleting configuration files?
<LordKeiden> i get a kernel panick when i boot my linux install in a virtualized enviroment. how can i set up hardware profiles, like i have in winxp?
<bruenig> tenco, purging is by definition deleting configuration files, that is what it does
<bulmer> YangYin: worked?
<tenco> bruenig: jep. how can i purge all deinstalled packages?
<Regner_> ok, so i have samba installed, when i open the folder from my windows machine it does not ask me for a password or anything, how does it know what access to give me ?
<ompaul> bruenig,   /msg ubotu resolution would have made it a private chat between you and the bot and the other makes it a message between the bot and the person - cuts out noise in the channel :)
<MajorPayne> ompaul: Is that before or after I make the changes myself.  The screen resolution I want is not in the list they offer me.
<tenco> bruenig: ...without hunting them all down through aptitude
<bruenig> ompaul, ...
<ompaul> MajorPayne, don't edit it yourself
<snille> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<ompaul> bruenig,  and !item > user makes it less noisey :)
<bruenig> tenco, you said without deleting configuration files? you cannot purge without deleting configuration files
<MajorPayne> ompaul: I have to, the changes I want is not in that list.  I need a 1440x900 screen resolution, but it is not offered in the list given with that command.
<bruenig> ompaul, but I thought that people who weren't registered couldn't get the pms
<ompaul> bruenig, they can - they can't send that is all
<bruenig> ah
<sebas_> anyone knows where can i get information about what is in the linux-restricted-modules package?
<nblracer> jrib http://pastebin.com/888233
<tenco> bruenig: no. _with_. i have deinstalled packages with configuration left that i want to purge
<bulmer> ompaul:  where is the default directory for user installed packages? /usr/local/ ?
<Night_Owl> bruenig, been looking there.. Synaptic says it's installed but it won't accept a start, stop, *or* install command even from sudo.
<ompaul> tenco, sudo apt-get remove --purge package-name   then remove any local config file in the users home directories
<bruenig> Night_Owl, I don't know anything about samba outside of typing !samba
<bulmer> Night_Owl: what are you looking for?
<bruenig> ompaul, I think he wants to purge everything that he has uninstalled, without going through all of them
<ompaul> bulmer, no it can be anywhere as they could be admin packages or optional packages
<tenco> ompaul: jep. but i dont know all packagenames yet. are there any ways to find them automagically?
<LordKeiden> i get a kernel panick when i boot my linux install in a virtualized enviroment. how can i set up hardware profiles, like i have in winxp?
<Night_Owl> Trying to get it to run :P
<Night_Owl> I found the config file and edited it
<jrib> tenco: a combination of dpkg -l, grep, awk, and apt-get/aptitude/dpkg  should work
<Night_Owl> And in Dapper, everything was where the documentation said
<bulmer> Night_Owl: you need to learn to prefix your responses with a nick..so we know to whom you're responding
<ompaul> tenco, ls /var/cache/apt/archives <<<  in there - but it still does not remove the packages you have config files in your home dir
<tenco> jrib: hmm. ok. i just thought that there might be some magic aptitude option for that
<Night_Owl> But it seems to have been moved and I have no idea what's going on :P
<turbolover> okay yay
<turbolover> foudn out what the problem was
<turbolover> it updated my driver and the newest version no longer supports my card
<turbolover> those buggers
<Tuumba> !nvidia
<ompaul> tenco, apt-get or that cut down version aptitude is magic - just not a miracle worker :)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Night_Owl> sorry, bulmer.. not used to being in a room this highly populated.
<jrib> tenco: you can come up with an aptitude command as well, see the aptitude search docs
<LordKeiden> i get a kernel panick when i boot my linux install in a virtualized enviroment. how can i set up hardware profiles, like i have in winxp?
<Zilulil> i need help... git doesn't seem to want to work for me
<ompaul> !enter > turbolover
<jrib> tenco: aptitude purge '~c'    seems to do it, for future reference: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html
<tenco> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> tenco: wait, I don't know if that actually works... does it?
<ericrost> hey all, I need some help getting the livecd running on my new laptop that I bought to convert over to ubuntu
<Zilulil> i'm trying to use git for wine... and i got git compiled and installed... and it doesn't work
<tenco> jrib: i am trying with search option now
<Night_Owl> bulmer, it boils down to this: Synaptic says it's installed, but it's not found somewhere it knows to find it so the start and stop commands won't take.
<nblracer> jrib http://pastebin.com/888236
<tenco> jrib: looks good
<Zilulil> ericrost: what's the problem with the CD?
<LordKeiden> ericrost, new as in the last 6 months? or just new to u?
<Night_Owl> At least that's my read on it.
<ericrost> new as in today
<bulmer> Night_Owl: it has an entry in /etc/init.d/ ?
<jrib> nblracer: pastebin.com takes a really long time to load
<Zilulil> nobody can help me with my wine/git problem?
<Izz1> Vodoo 3dfx drivers any ideas where I can find them ?
<nblracer> oh i thought it was just me
<ericrost> it is running the intel 950 MGA video chipset, on a widescreen lcd
<ubernub> lspci identifies my network card but i still am having trouble configuring it
<kemp> can anyone tell me how to start Xine with an xmodmap file?
<nblracer> thats why i pasted it 2 times, thinking one got corrupt
<kemp> with KDE I used this command -  xmodmap /$$HOME/.xmodmap_xine | xine
<kemp> with ubuntu I can't get it to work....
<Night_Owl> bulmer: Doesn't look like it.. not as such.
<vox754> Zilulil, sorry, I don't even know what git is.
<Zilulil> ah
<Night_Owl> Should I uninstall and reinstall Samba?
<Zilulil> i'm trying to get wine
<Zilulil> to work with EVE
<snille> What is "jack" more then a "rip" program?
<LordKeiden> ericrost, what problem are you having?
<Zilulil> and it really isnt' cooperating
<ericrost> it won't start the X server, it errors with: No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth, I've set it to all available depths (this is booting from the livecd
<bulmer> Night_Owl: then you probably dont have it installed?
<SpacePuppy> http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/xmodmap.1.html
<ompaul> kemp, you don't: xmodmap - utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings in X
<Night_Owl> bulmer: That would make sense, except Synaptic seems to think otherwise.
<SpacePuppy> kemp:  $$  ?
<ericrost> I'm on my ubuntu desktop system now, and can't get the lappy past go, so I'll have to type any info you want
<ericrost> I also tried the "safe video mode" boot option
<Jrabbit> Ok
<bulmer> Night_Owl: well..try to install it again?
<ericrost> and tried the bootline option of vga=771
<vox754> random info: you want to backup? read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287522
<Jrabbit> My windows driver is loaded in ndiswrapper works
<kemp> ompaul: that command started XIne for me with an homemade key mapped file - xmodmap_xine
<Zilulil> hrm... anybody know how to make wine work?
<Jrabbit> but it is not displaying in network-admin
<johnny2> well..
<johnny2> i'm back again
<kemp> not sure why it worked with debian-kde and not in ubuntu
<kevogod> I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 64-bit and when it tries to install it goes into an infinite loop displaying the Ubuntu loading screen in black and white.
<ericrost> any ideas which way to go now?
<vox754> Jrabbit, come here #ndiswrapper
<jrib> nblracer: do you have update-manager or any other package manager open?
<ompaul> kemp, well why not ask the folks in #kubuntu about starting a program on starting kde
<nblracer> jrib not i know of
<johnny2> well.. i switched my minipci card from bcm43xx.. to ipw2100
<Night_Owl> bulmer: It wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too.. is that going to be an issue?
<johnny2> and still.. no dice
<bulmer> ericrost: you're installing? i missed what you said previously
<johnny2> iwlist eth2 scan
<LordKeiden> ericrost, I had problems with the xserver not starting and locking the system on my 2 month old presarit, amd cpu and nvidia, but i found that a common problem in the newer lappy's is the APIC and the way the kernel tries to talk to it. for me the fix was to add "noapic" to the boot options by pressing f6 at the boot menu of the live cd...
<johnny2> no results
<jrib> nblracer: ps -ef | grep apt        on pastebin please
<johnny2> and networkmanager's list is empty
<n3rrd> on a fresh install of Ubuntu, where would all the C header files be hidden? :|
<kemp> well, I am not using kde now
<johnny2> n3rrd, there aren't any
<jrib> n3rrd: /dev/null?
<kevogod> Anyone know if there are any issues installing 6.10 with an ATI Radeon x300? The installer jams at the black and white Ubuntu loading screen.
<bulmer> Night_Owl: i would not remove ubuntu-desktop..but thats me
<johnny2> you have to install them
<ericrost> LordKeiden: "-noapic" or just "noapic"?
<johnny2> apt-get install build-essentials at the very least
<n3rrd> johnny2:  thanks.
<ompaul> kemp, well if you were using gnome you could System Preferences Sessions
<LordKeiden> ericrost, notice that it is noAPIC, not ACPI. this isnt a powermanagement thing, it is  indeed apic
<bulmer> kevogod: try the lower resolution perhaps?
<johnny2> or maybe it's build-essential
<kevogod> bulmer, I selected VGA.
<johnny2> n3rrd, and then specific devel packages for whatever you need
<LordKeiden> ericrost, -noapic
<kemp> ok, thanks, I'll try that
<ericrost> thx I'll try and report back..
<johnny2> so.. no wireless is working on this laptop now
<johnny2> not a single one
<bulmer> kevogod: can your new card do vga?
<kevogod> Of course
<cruel_dog> Hi, i need help, i wanna know how to enable MIDI (.mid) file playing (i use breezy badger)
<johnny2> well between the 3 different cards i've tried.. 2 bcm43xx and 1 ipw2100
<kevogod> 6.04 or previous versions never gave a problem during install
<johnny2> some people need to leanr how to ujse google..
<LordKeiden> ericrost, after install, i had to install the drivers for wifi and nvidia, but it has been dead stable for me.
<bulmer> kevogood i dont know, maybe it expect it would only be used for newer stuff
<Night_Owl> bulmer: It's not giving me an option to remove it without removing ubuntu-desktop :P
<johnny2> and i need to learn to type slower :)
<bulmer> Night_Owl: samba right?
<kevogod> bulmer, Radeon x300 is not exactly old.
<bulmer> kevogod: thats what i meant, its designed for newer mobo ?
<cruel_dog> i wanna know how to enable MIDI (.mid) file playing (i use breezy badger)
<jrib> !midi | cruel_dog
<ubotu> cruel_dog: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<GenNMX> How can I figure out the Horizontal Sync and Vertical Refresh ranges for my monitor?
<GenNMX> The manual doesn't have them.
<ucordes> cruel_dog: why do you use such an old distro?
<LordKeiden> how do i set up hardware profiles in ubuntu?
<kevogod> bulmer, 6.04, 5.10, and 5.04 all installed fine.
<cruel_dog> i cant upgrade
<ericrost> LordKeiden: yeah, I figured with drivers it would work, its just getting it into a useable env to install... I wonder if I boot into someone else's (Knoppix) and then try installing if that would fly? (its attempting the boot right now
<jrib> GenNMX: google or your manufacturer's website?
<Night_Owl> bulmer: Aye
<bulmer> kevogod: okay
<xtknight> GenNMX: what model of monitor?
<GenNMX> xtknight: Samsung Syncmaster 242MP
<k_keller> hi. I try to install ubuntu 6.10 DVD on Toshiba with ati radeon x700, however I get black screen during installation. I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf but nothing works. In the case of the last one, i got the following error: bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - can someone please help me
<Night_Owl> bulmer: But it wants to pull the desktop as well :P
<bulmer> Night_Owl: do you find any samba related files?
<nblracer> jrib http://pastebin.com/888246
<ericrost> LordKeiden: nope... any other suggestions?
<kevogod> k_keller, Do you get the gray Ubuntu logo?
<cruel_dog> ucordes: I cant upgrade lol
<Night_Owl> bulmer: In Synaptic? There's three listed.
<k_keller> kevogod: no
<kevogod> k_keller, I am having a similar problem except with an ATI Radeon x300.
<tenco> are there any language-packs for ubuntu-standard?
<GenNMX> I run the same monitor on Windows at 1024x768@75Hz
<gyaresu> Hey does anyone know where #ubuntu-effects went? I have a beryl question.
<bulmer> Night_Owl in your system, you have /etc/samba ?
<Zilulil> where does wine install?
<Zilulil> i can't find it
<ucordes> gyaresu: try #beryl ^^
<Night_Owl> bulmer: Mind if I PM you? Might be a lil less confusing.
<bulmer> Night_Owl: stay here at the main please
<jrib> gyaresu: #ubuntu-effects is still there isn't it?
<bulmer> so they can correct me if I advised you wrongly
<gyaresu> ucordes: Cheers. Someone might want to change ubotu's message for !beryl then.
<LordKeiden> ericrost, maybe use the alternate cd, have the debs with your video drivers on a usb stick, install ubuntu, boot the installed ubuntu into the kernel safe mode, install the video driver debs from the stick?
<ucordes> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ucordes> lol
<gyaresu> zackly.
<xtknight> GenNMX: look in the manual here http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=SS&CttFileID=262322&CDCttType=UM&ModelType=N&ModelName=242MP&VPath=UM/200503/20050318172557328_BN59-00391D-00EnNT.pdf
<Night_Owl> bulmer: .. ok.. And yes it's there.
<jrib> nblracer: does it say that after a reboot?
<nblracer> yes
<ericrost> hmm.. okay, just wget the debs to the stick, then whats the apt-get command to use a local deb?
<Night_Owl> bulmer: But all that's in it are the config file and gdbcommands.
<nblracer> jrib i keep getting fix broken pack.
<ericrost> (I'm most familiar with gentoo/portage, sorry)
<agnostic> plz, a good manual for connecting one laptop with one desktop, with a crossover cable. Thanks :)
<jrib> nblracer: no, I mean the "unable to get a lock" thing
<bulmer> Night_Owl: how did you start samba again?
<nblracer> never tryed
<jrib> nblracer: try
<nblracer> k
<Night_Owl> I didn't.
<LordKeiden> ericrost, hmmm...not sure, i have always used gdebi...in gnome...
<bulmer> Night_Owl: how did you *attempt to start samba again?
<nblracer> jrib not to be an ass, but i got to run. Thanks for your time so far
<LordKeiden> how does ericrost install a local deb in a terminal?
<gyaresu> jrib: No. Join and you'll be the only one.
<ericrost> where can i put the deb so apt-get sees it? that's what you do with portage anyhow.. its smart enough to look in its cache and see the package there
<LordKeiden> ericrost, way over my head now...i'm a vista refugee
<erUSUL> ericrost: try in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<gyaresu> jrib: I don't even think #ubuntu-effects is registered, but I'm not an IRC monkey so I don't know.
<Arafangion> How do I fix this problem, using hte latest ati drives? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<r3factored> is there a minimal install image for ubuntu? I want to boot from a usb stick. (1gb)
<Arafangion> Ahh, the composite *crap* again.
<Night_Owl> bulmer: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop and just about every reasonable variant I coudl come up with
<bulmer> r3factored: only one i know of thats less than 100Meg is DSL
<JR302GT> Hello...
<dave47> hello
<gyaresu> !hi > dave47
<JR302GT> Does anyone have any experience with running an America's Army server on Ubuntu?
<bulmer> Night_Owl: I dont have samba installed ..and i dont see an entry in /etc/init.d either
<jrib> gyaresu: I'm there withh 64 other people atm
<r3factored> bulmer: hmmm that sucks. I know gentoo had a little image you could boot and do a network install. DSL is pretty cool in concept though
<bulmer> Night_Owl: locate smbd
<gyaresu> jrib: Meh! I must be an idiot.
<r3factored> bulmer: wait my usb stick is 1gb
<LordKeiden> r3factored, have you looked a puppy linux?
<Night_Owl> bulmer: Nothing.
<dave47> I'm trying to get remote desktop (VNC) to work when not logged in. Posted instructions don't work?
<bulmer> r3factored: most are over a gig
<r3factored> i want to install ubuntu on my hard drive but im having problems creating a bootable dvd with k3b.
<r3factored> i just want something to boot from
<bulmer> Night_Owl: that meant its not installed, its smbd that runs as the daemon
<bimberi> r3factored: it's possible to put the install CD contents onto a USB stick and install from it ...
<r3factored> bimberi: awesome. can i extract that from the dvd as well?
<vox754> JR302GT, what is that?
<Night_Owl> bulmer: Well I tried installing it with the command that's given here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 ie the apt-get and it came up saying it couldn't find it
<bimberi> r3factored: not sure.  The instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<JR302GT> A game, first person shooter....or did you mean what did I say?
<r3factored> bimberi: thanks a ton
<bimberi> r3factored: np :)
<vox754> JR302GT, oh... I just thought the military were going to use Ubuntu on their machines or some crazy thing like that.
<JR302GT> vox754:  LOL
<bulmer> Night_Owl: with that guide, at which point does it fail?
<dave47> Anyone know how to get VNC server to run when not logged in?
<turbolover> growl
* turbolover is tempted to wipe off ubuntu and go back to windows
<bulmer> Night_Owl: apt-get install samba ?  this only means your sources dont have it, so include a url that have it
<OCgraphikz> can i have some help with tcl and ubuntu?
<turbolover> how can something as simple as a driver be so irritating and difficult to do
<turbolover> ?
<vox754> OCgraphikz, what do you want to know?
<bulmer> dave47: come again? you want to start a service but you are not logged in?
<zimdba> help: ubuntu 6.10 server install won't install LILO or GRUB.  Where do I start debugging?
<turbolover>  and then when it is done right, an update comes along and screws it up
<zimdba> can I continue the install and come back to installing LILO later?
<turbolover> bye fuckers
<Night_Owl> bulmer: Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package. (etc)
<vox754> turbolover, what is that driver?
<puff> Anybody familiar with gtkpod?  It's telling me I haven't imported my itunes db, there is nothing in the menus labeled "import".
<dave47> Yes, I want to be able to log into my Ubuntu account using VNC from a remote when I'm not already logged onto Ubuntu.
<bulmer> turbolover: drivers are easy to do? heck im been trying to learn to code one..am getting stuck all the time :)
<vox754> bulmer, that turbolover has been roaming here for months, he'll come back.
<tehxed> crimsun: you there?
<GenNMX> Great...I don't know what I did, but I broke xinerama.
<bulmer> dave47: you have heard of cron? let cron start your ubuntu at certain time...btw can you respond with a nick prefixed
<crimsun> tehxed: I'm very busy.
<dave47> On FC5 I simply ran "vncserver :1" to do it
<JR302GT> If I use Terminal to run the game server, server-bin, it tells me Permission denied.  So if I use sudo it tells me command not found.  What do I have to do to run this game server?
<tehxed> crimsun: Sorry then. Just respond when you have a 1 minute
<bulmer> dave47 but you are logged on to FC5 when you issue that command
<Trixsey> http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<tehxed> crimsun: You gave me this one line about external.. something or the other a little while ago
<bulmer> dave47 maybe I dont understand what you meant by not logged on?
<gyaresu> It's tehxed. Hi.
<dave47> bulmer: yes. but then I log out and the vncserver ramains running
<tehxed> crimsun: To fix my sound. I can't remember it now...
<tehxed> gyaresu: Hello!
<GionnyBoss> how can I savely remove a kernel module?
<GenNMX> X is now ONLY using Clone, even though I have it turned off...
<GionnyBoss> I want to remove a kernel module without messing up my system... how can I do?
<gyaresu> tehxed: What's the prob maybe I can help?
<bulmer> dave47 vncserver remains running unless it is killed..
<tehxed> gyaresu: Ehh.. I formatted and re-installed Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10
<vox754> GionnyBoss, what module, why?
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: 'sudo modprobe -r thing'
<bulmer> dave47: perhaps you can start it with nohup
<gyaresu> tehxed: Hardcore. Just for practice?
<GionnyBoss> the problem is that I installed a driver with make install
<nekr0z> Hi all! Can anybody help me find a compose sequence for "LATIN SMALL LETTER G WITH CIRCUMFLEX"?
<dave47> bulmer true, but there is no vncserver on Ubuntu. I installed one but it would not give me a desktop.
<tehxed> gyaresu: Well I messed around with the video drivers too much and was attempting to get Beryl working
<GionnyBoss> if I use modprobe -r , the module still stays there... it's not completely removed, it's just not loaded. I want to completely remove it
<gyaresu> tehxed: ah. The annoyink beryl.
<adaptr> rmmod
<vox754> nekr0z, just curious, which language?
<tehxed> gyaresu:  And then it decided that Beryl would act like a crazy monkey. Windows wouldn't move. THe window on top was all I could access and the menu (Applications, Places, System)
<mrcucumber> I have a pretty urgent problem, it seems the observer I just added isn't well.. observing. I just deployed and it's failing to send out confirmation emails when people sign up, do I have to restart the system somehow for the obeserver to take effect? is their any reson it wouldn't be working?
<bulmer> dave47: can you go over what steps you have done?
<nekr0z> vox754: Esperanto
<tehxed> gyaresu: Going to try again now.
<dave47> bulmer I also tried the xined but it is not there either
<GionnyBoss> adaptr: it's the same thing with rmmod... then I can load it again with modprobe. I want to remove it completely, so that if I try to "modprobe modname" again, it says "module not found"
<lovloss> I want to program with qt3 but apt-cache search qt3 gives me all sorts of stuff
<NDPTAL85> Hey all, anyone have any experience with this? http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<lovloss> libqt3-headers?
<vox754> GionnyBoss, go where you did "make install" but do "sudo make uninstall" many times
<adaptr> GionnyBoss: it *will not* say that if it's not loaded
<mrcucumber> opps wrong room
<dave47> bulmer - I installed vncserver, setup a vnspasswd, created a .vnc/xstartup
<bulmer> dave47: can you go over what steps you have done? just to give me an idea of how you started the vncserver and how you attempt to display it remotely
<gyaresu> tehxed: Have you used it berfore? I've installed it and updated it a few times to check it's progress and then always end up returning to my simple little fluxbox. Just my preference I reckon.
<tehxed> gyaresu:  But first.. I don't know if you recall the issue with my sound ..being in and out. If I'd restart it would go out.. restart again and it would be gone...
<tehxed> gyaresu: That's back.
<adaptr> GionnyBoss: if you're trying to modprobe a non-existent module - what's the point ?
<dave47> bulmer then ran vncserver :1 ... it works, but I get a blank desktop
<GionnyBoss> VoX: I tryed it but doesn't seem to work :(
<tehxed> gyaresu: Ehh.. I want to try it before I give up on it. =\
<gyaresu> tehxed: Right. adn cri-msun told you the 'something something something' command that fixed it...
<alican> hey guys
<alican> can someone help me find out my system specs in ubuntu?
<bulmer> dave47 whats on that .vnc/startup? anything that you started like xchess or gnome-session?
<vox754> GionnyBoss, again, which program where you trying to install?
<JR302GT> If I use Terminal to run the game server, server-bin, it tells me Permission denied.  So if I use sudo it tells me command not found.  What do I have to do to run this game server?
<a5benwillis> I need help with an NSS, PAM, NCP with SSH issue. Im using an NSS/NCP module in my nsswitch.conf file to do a user lookup on an NDS server.
<a5benwillis> When I try to log in via SSH the user is found with the NSS module, authenticated via an NCP so module but I still can't log on.
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> I see in the /var/auth.log file that the user is successfully authenticated.
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> The last message I get in my auth.log is
<a5benwillis> -ssd[6995] : debug1: do_pam_account: called
<a5benwillis> .
<tehxed> gyaresu: Exactly! That's what I'm trying to remember..
<a5benwillis> When this happens the ssh client side accepts the password and just sits there.
<dave47> bulmer - gnome-session & and xterm &
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> Eventually another error is logged in auth.log
<a5benwillis> -Fatal: Timeout before authentication for 127.0.0.1
<tehxed> gyaresu: And that's why I asked him. but he's busy.. so I'll wait
<rp3> ok have printer issues, when I run setup - printers it takes forever to load, it see's the printer on the network, but it doesn't work.  How can I remove that definition so I can reload, with correct drivers as I think this is my issue?
<a5benwillis> .
<tehxed> gyaresu: Until then.. I have an issue
<GionnyBoss> vox754: now it worked... don't know why it didn't work first time with sudo make uninstall
<adaptr> !flood | a5benwillis:
<ubotu> a5benwillis:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GionnyBoss> now it worked, thanks :)
<bulmer> dave47: and those gave you blank?
<alican> can someone help me find out my system specs in ubuntu?
<adaptr> !enter | a5benwillis
<ubotu> a5benwillis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vox754> GionnyBoss, thank you for using the channel.
<tehxed> gyaresu: fglrxinfo returns: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<GionnyBoss> vox754: thank you for helping me ;)
<dave47> I once was able to get an undecorated xterm but no menus or desktop
<nekr0z> Or just any hint where to search for the list of compose sequences in Ubuntu? I have googled for one list, but it doesn't look completely right, some sequences are wrong...
<adaptr> vox754: damn, nobody ever thanked me...
<a5benwillis> Just reasking the same question from earlier.....
<vox754> adaptr, life is unfair...
<adaptr> a5benwillis: that's not a question, it's 7 lines where 1 would suffice
<a5benwillis> ok, I'll reask it then.
<adaptr> a5benwillis: there is but one currency on IRC, and that's screen space
<alican> guys come on can't someone help me find out my system specs?
<bulmer> dave47: the last command in that xsetup must be the windows manager
<adaptr> alican: did you buy your computer ? surely you know what's in it...
<vox754> alican, what do you need to know try "sudo lspci -v"
<IndyGunFreak> alican: you don't know them?
<dave47> bulmer: I followed the instructions in the ubuntu forum and it crashed the vncserver, the window manager was last ...
<adaptr> alican: device viewer in hte system menu
<a5benwillis> It was to tough of a question for this chan anyway. Thanks
<alican> i can't remember.. and i need the specific model names..
<alican> ok thanks
<adaptr> a5benwillis: nobody knows, I'm afraid - all you have managed to establish is that you cannot ask it in less than a dozen lines
<vox754> Jrabbit, how are things?
<dave47> bulmer: I also tried to setup XGM but it wants an xinetd that I don't seem to have either
<bulmer> dave47: try again? try with the simple twm ?
<adaptr> alican: write them down this time ;-)
<a5benwillis> yep, thanks again.
<Jrabbit> vox754: not good
<dave47> bulmer: I tried twm first ...
<Jrabbit> vox754:  I've got it in netwrok-admin
<gyaresu> tehxed: http://forums.bsdnexus.com/viewtopic.php?pid=12476 It shows how to search a window log.
<dave47> bulmer: it was the default before I created my own xstartup
<Jrabbit> vox754:  Not functioning though
<bulmer> dave47: what happened using the default?
<alican> no good. it doesn't display anything..
<IndyGunFreak> alican: well, then you;re hit
<IndyGunFreak> crack the case open and read labels
<GionnyBoss> adaptr: if nobody ever thanked you, that really is strange! I can't understand why people don't thank you and other guys here doing a very good job! keep doing this very good work and I hope to get more expert with Linux so I can help users too ;)
<alican> yeah i guess. thank you all
<JR302GT> Why do I get a "Permission denied" when trying to run a game server?  It's in my user's folder.
<dave47> bulmer: black and white checkered screen with no menu, no xterm, just the X cursor.
<adaptr> GionnyBoss: now that *is* nice ! thank you , sir
<vox754> Jrabbit, I wouldn't pay attention to the graphical interface, but the terminal is important.
* billybob yawns
<IndyGunFreak> i don't worry  much about being thanked
<bulmer> dave47 then you can add one item at a time
<Tibmol> i have a big problem about xserver it crashed
<Night_Owl> bulmer: I'm running out of ideas :/
<vox754> adaptr, oh man, how do you feel now...
<adaptr> vox754: it's like floating on air, I tell you
<dave47> bulmer: how would I add the menus for the desktop?
<Tibmol> someone help me ?
<t35t0r> have bots been coming into this channel and posting nasty xrl.us links with javascript exploits?
<tehxed> gyaresu: What should I be doing with that window log?
<Tibmol> there is a problem on xorg.conf
<bulmer> dave47 am going to google for one sample..hang on
<adaptr> JR302GT: for one thing, if the game server wanted to use low network sockets, your normal user would be prohibited from doing so
<Arafangion> Ok, how do I fix this Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<dave47> bulmer: lol, been the, done that ...
<vox754> Tibmol, spit it, what else?
<Arafangion> I have already disabled composite, rebooted, said all my magical incantations, to no avail.
<adaptr> Tibmol: not until you tell us what happened, and you can start by reading the x server log
<JR302GT> adaptr:  Not sure what low network sockets are, but how do I get around it if that is the case?
<ubuntu> eheeeeeeeeeeeeee sTARCRAFT
<ubuntu> WORK
<adaptr> JR302GT: you can't - start the server as root
<Arafangion> I am TRYING to get my ati driver to work with 3d acceleration.
<ubuntu> someone test counter strike
<Tibmol> and when i restart my pc it didnt start
<jrib> ubuntu: check wine's appdb
<gyaresu> tehxed: sorry tehxed i was just scrolling back to yesterday...
<adaptr> JR302GT: many "server" services need to be run as root regardless
<Tibmol> now i see a text based linux :(
<vox754> ubuntu, congratulations, just remember games aren't that important in life.
<t35t0r> wth is up with this finance nick chaner
<adaptr> Tibmol: you still haven't said what the problem is
<ubuntu> vox754 ok man
<JR302GT> adaptr:  How do I log into root when it's disabled?
<gyaresu> tehxed: My window only had from your wireless card problem. The sound comment was from before that.
<ubuntu> jrib wine ???
<ompaul> !nickspam > etrade
<Tibmol> i installed nvidia drvers
<Xzenome> Arafangion, I still haven't got my ATI card to work properly after about 2 months, so instead I use a NVidia card.
<adaptr> JR302GT: you never "log into root" - you run a program *as* root, with sudo
<tehxed> gyaresu: It would be kind of useless for me to do that. I .. formatted, remember?
<klinger> Arafangion: did you add 'Load "dri"' to the "Module"-section of your xorg.conf.
<jrib> ubuntu: yeah, don't you need wine (or maybe cedega) to run those games?
<Tibmol> drivers and xserver crashed i m new on linux
<ubuntu> Xzenome: you need to download the latest linux-restricted
<ubuntu> jrib ok and what i need to see there?
<adaptr> Tibmol: so how do you know the drivers *and* the xserver crashed ? why would it be the drivers ?
<Arafangion> klinger: Yes.
<etrade> opps
<Tibmol> it says there is a problem on xorg.conf file
<jrib> ubuntu: see if other people got it to work and how
<gyaresu> Anyone have more than 24hrs of log file for this channel? Could you do a 'locate tehxed |grep crim-sun' (minus the hyphen in crim-sun. Just didn't want to bug him)
<Arafangion> klinger: I have bitmap, dbe, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, type1 and vbe
<JR302GT> adaptr:  I did try that, not sure if it was done correctly though!  I got into the correct folder and typed sudo ./server-bin and it returns a different error...command not found.
<adaptr> Tibmol: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to re-create the xorg.conf file
<Xzenome> ubuntu, I did have the latest linux-restricted at the time.
<ubuntu> jrib ok no problem
<klinger> Arafangion: ok, then i don't know either
<Tibmol> couse i did what the ubuntu official web page says me
<Tibmol> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JR302GT> adaptr:  I did that in Terminal.  Is that correct place to be?
<adaptr> JR302GT: how would I know ? I don't know what you're trying to run
<JR302GT> adaptr:  It's a game server, America's Army.
<adaptr> Tibmol: Edgy ? new or older nvidia card ? did you run the xconfig ?
<Tibmol> fx5200
<Tibmol> 6.06.1
<GionnyBoss> how can I remove a kernel module manually? I just noticed that I have a kernel module that I guess I installed some time ago, but I don't remember from where I installed it... so I can't do the "make uninstall" thing...
<Tibmol> Close all your applications, then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, or restart your computer, to restart the X server. If you see an NVIDIA splashscreen after hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, your drivers are properly installed.
<adaptr> JR302GT: never seen it, is it linux native ? don't you need to setup a config before running the server ?
<Tibmol> i did this ^^
<nekr0z> Ok, I have found that I need either "dead_circumflex" or "asciicircum" key. Can anybody please give a hint which ones those are?
<adaptr> Tibmol: and ? did you see the nvidia logo ?
<Tibmol> no
<Tibmol> x server crashed
<Arafangion> Tibmol: Those instructions are incomplete.
<n0ize> What would cause an installed version of ubuntu to see my disks in a different order than say the live cd? it's really keeping grub from working at all and booting.
<adaptr> Tibmol: what does the x server log say ?
<Arafangion> Tibmol: Wait, no they're not.
<adaptr> Arafangion: they're *still* useless ? sigh...
<Rio> im trying to install ubuntu 6.06 lts, and i get a warning about a corrupt file right after i enter in a username and password for the first login account.  the first warning is file:///cdrom/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz....how should i go about installing the server?
<ubuntu> Xzenome: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<JR302GT> adaptr:  No, it was just unzipped to a folder.  I have had it running on other versions of Linux, but having trouble here.
<Arafangion> adaptr: It's more that the ati installer is *CRAP*
<davejustdave> anyone know why only one of my speakers is working? they worked fine on windows then installed ubuntu and only right channel has sound i checked the wires and balance
<Tibmol> i think i must repair the xorg.conf file
<adaptr> JR302GT: did you run it as user there, too ? then strace it and see what happens
<nekr0z> Rio: You'd better check if your cd is ok and reburn it if possible.
<Hellevator_> davejustdave, just curious, what kind of speakers are they?
<Tibmol> can u say me comment on terminal ?
<davidgw7> i installed dapper 64 bit becouse it runs more stably on my stem then edgy 32bit but im running into lack of suport for 64 bit apps how do set up 32 emu on this
<adaptr> JR302GT: ubuntu is by default a lot less forgiving than other linux distro's, where one tends to do these things as root
<davejustdave> jbl that came with my computer (compaq presario )
<Rio> nekr0z reburn? damn that would be the 3rd cd.  i even tried to burn it on the lowest speed and i still get the same error
<adaptr> Tibmol: you *need* to *read* the *x server log*
<JR302GT> adaptr:  I'm sorry, I have no idea what strace is.
<adaptr> !strace
<ubotu> strace: A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.14-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 248 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh sparc)
<Tibmol> adaptr: i m new on linux....
<nekr0z> Rio: Did you check md5 sum?
<JR302GT> I'm a Linux noob.
<ubuntu> Xzenome: here is the full completa nvidia http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Hellevator_> davidgw7, 64 bit should automatically be emulate 32 bit applications already.  try installing 32bit apps and see if they work.
<adaptr> Tibmol: tail /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> they told you how to install i test it and it work.
<Rio> nekr0z whats that
<justdave> davejustdave: there's a bunch of different sound systems on Linux, I think Ubuntu uses ALSA (don't remember for sure).  Have you tried playing around in alsamixergui?
<adaptr> Tibmol: or look at a few more lines with less
<davidgw7> ok thanks
<Hellevator_> davejustdave, check your sound settings and make sure its set to center and not all the way left or all the way right
<nekr0z> Rio: I mean, are you absolutely sure that your cd iso was downloaded without errors?
<Rio> nekr0z i checked the verify data in nero, and it checked out okay
<Dr_willis> a bunch? oss and alsa is a bunch? :)
<Rio> nekr0z well i guess i can give it one more shot... see what happens
<Tibmol> adaptr : wait plz i will check but how van i read it on terminal ?
<Xzenome> ubuntu, I have Nvidia working flawlessly, it is ATI that doesn't work for me
<Tibmol> what is the comment ?
<Rio> nekr0z but what are some other options
<nekr0z> Rio: Yes, but nero only shows if cd is the same as ISO you have. It doesn't say if ISO itself is OK...
<davejustdave> hellevator balance is set as left and right channell they are locked together so should be fine
<davidgw7> yeh just installed nvidia drivers here no problem got the spash and all
<adaptr> Dr_willis: oss is dead, there is ALSA, JACK, OpenAL, probably others
<Rio> nekr0z ahh
<adaptr> Tibmol: just do what I said
<Alex> Hi dudes. I've got a Sony Vaio here and the function keys don't appear to work - any suggestions where I should look? :)
<Tibmol> adaptr : how can i read the log file on console ?
<adaptr> !vaio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vaio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rio> nekr0z how would i verify?  im downloading it from the ubuntu website
<davidgw7> did you edit xorg to read nvidia in the device cection?
<adaptr> Tibmol: I just told you
<Hellevator_> davejustdave, i don't know then.  that was my only guess :-/
<davejustdave> tnx hell
<nekr0z> You need to calculate MD5 sum of your ISO (don't know how to do it in Windows, sorry), and then check if it's the same as Ubuntu.com says on download page.
<adaptr> davidgw7: the nvidia driver installer takes care of all that
<ubuntu> Xzenome: in this last web site that i give they say too how to configure
<nekr0z> Rio: You need to calculate MD5 sum of your ISO (don't know how to do it in Windows, sorry), and then check if it's the same as Ubuntu.com says on download page.
<coreymon77> my sound isnt working
<Tibmol> adaptr : write me the comment plz...
<adaptr> Tibmol: what comment ? you have gotten plenty of comments here
<Dr_willis> theres a few md5sum tools for windows - that give a 'check md5sum' - on the right click menus
<Rio> nekr0z okay thanks mang... ill look up how to do it on line....
<davidgw7> ah you used the drivers from nvidia's site ok
<watson540> Hi I just got this new dual core amd64 laptop, runnig 686 version of ubuntu edgy, i was wondering can i just switch to the smp kernel and it actually use both processors or do i need the 64 bit os for that?
<justdave> speaking of usplash, anyone know how to make it work in Parallels?
<coreymon77> can anyone help me with ym sound
<adaptr> Tibmol: is there something wrong with your IRC client ? scroll back up, look for your own nick, and do what it says
<ubuntu_> What should I use to start learning Python?
<Hirvinen> watson540: Using an smp kernel is sufficient.
<vox754> Alex, I think you can set shortcuts with "gnome-keybinding-properties"
<Tibmol> adaptr : just want this ?xxxxxxx? xorg.0.log
<cafuegr> ubuntu_: `diveintopython' - which is already installed.
<Alex> Thanks vox754
<Tibmol> adaptr : what should i type to read it ?
<adaptr> Tibmol: I have no clue, sorry
<watson540> Hirvinen: thanks for youjr reply i will try that
<Tibmol> nonody knows ?
<cafuegr> ubuntu_: Open /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html in your favourite web browser and enjoy.
<tehxed> gyaresu: Anyone respond with a log in the time I was afk?
<adaptr> watson540: Edgy does not, actually, have a " 686" version - or an SMP one, for that matter - they are one and the same: "generic"
<JR302GT> adaptr:  strace ./server-bin spit out a lot of stuff.  Should I post it here or IM?  I was using root in other versions of Linux.
<watson540> adaptr: right, i sturggled on how to word it, in any case im looking for the smp kernelnow
<adaptr> JR302GT: if you were using root in other versions of Linux then the best you could do is enable the root account, but I would not normally recommend that - better SUID the server binary
<watson540> adaptr: oh i missed all of what you said....
<gyaresu> tehxed: no.
<Tibmol> vox754 : will u help me about xserver ?
<watson540> adaptr: so i still thinking im only running on core though
<gyaresu> Anyone got a log for this channel longer than the last 24hrs? Please.
<fsbp> hi all
<adaptr> watson540: there is no smp kernel - unless you're still running the installer's 386 kernel, you already have an SMP-enabled kernel
<ubuntu_> How do I access DiveIntoPython?
<watson540> adaptr: even though at boot it looks like it integrates them at one i still get a reported clock speed of 1.8 ghz when it should be x2
<Hirvinen> watson540: Although I think as of Edgy there is no separate kernel for SMP and the default kernel supports it.
<crazy_bus> I'm using kubuntu but for some reason all gtk apps have rectangles instead of letters.  What should I do?  here is a screenshot http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=numberic4.jpg
<Jowi> watson540, the generic kernel is smp capable
<Quintin> adaptr: -generic is smp
<vox754> Tibmol, what's up?
<adaptr> watson540: cat /proc/cpuinfo return one CPU only ?
<JR302GT> adaptr:  What is the command for that?
<fsbp> hey im having some big troubles cause im a big noob at linux
<adaptr> Quintin: -enabled, yes
<Quintin> http://daecom.biz/paste/  w00t
<adaptr> Quintin: please read everything next time :)
<ompaul> gyaresu,  http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<watson540> adaptr: nope..nevermind i see it now, duh :)
<gyaresu> ompaul: rocking! thanks. tehxed ^^
<fsbp> hey my admin tools aren't working, as soon as i open it, it quits after about 20 seconds of trying
<fsbp> any suggestions?
<vox754> fsbp, what admin tools?
<davejustdave> can anyone help me get both channels working for my speakers? worked fine with windows OS now with ubuntu only right works
<jrib> fsbp: run them in a terminal and look for meaningful output
<Quintin> ompaul: I hope that server is using gzip
<fsbp> good idea
<Jowi> watson540, "htop" is rather nice. you will see clearly the load on the different cores
<Quintin> davejustdave: run alsamixer in a terminal
<mqueiros> Is there any tool to easy configure samba on ubuntu ?
<fsbp> oh and something else, i have a secured wireless network and its not working at all even when admin tools were working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b stormy|!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<Quintin> mqueiros: yea.  vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mqueiros> quintin: ok... other than that one ? :)
<ericrost> I came up with a dumb fix to get the livecd working, I plugged a CRT monitor into the second head of the video card, it booted with X mirrored on both heads :)
<vox754> d00d, we were just talking about you, how your nick spell backwards is p00p, but you already knew that...
<HP> #ubuntu-se
<d00d> lol vox754
<fsbp> i have a secured wireless network and its not working at all even when admin tools were working
<davejustdave> quinton                 running alsamixer ummmm now what ?
<HP> #ubuntu-se
<adaptr> Jowi: normal top will do fine, too - but htop is nice overall, although it does have one annoying inconsistency (with top - which is death-sentence-worthy on *nix)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Quintin> davejustdave: Look at your settings.. do you have same numbers on left and right for your speaker output?  also, check your speaker cables
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fsbp> i have a secured wireless network and its not working at all even when admin tools were working, any help anyone?
<Quintin> mqueiros: no.  just edit the conf file.  it's not hard..
<Quintin> mqueiros: What do you want, specifically?  I can help you with it perhaps.
<vox754> fsbp, what are these admin tools you comment on?
<clusty> i am trying to build something from a CVS repository and after I do a autoreconf I get a error message: aclocal:configure.ac:49: warning: macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library
<clusty> Putting files in AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR, `auto-aux'.
<clusty> aclocal:configure.ac:49: warning: macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library
<clusty> configure.ac:49: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT
<clusty>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<clusty>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<clusty> autoreconf: /usr/bin/autoconf failed with exit status: 1
<jrib> !paste | clusty
<ubotu> clusty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clusty> ideas?
<nekr0z> fsbp: Is SSID broadcasted or hidden?
<clusty> jrib, sorry
<Quintin> clusty: http://daecom.biz/paste/ :D
<fsbp> i think they're called administration tools or something next to preferences
<ubuntu_> Where do I start in Python?
<davejustdave> it is a graphic that shows "master" 00 at 29 then onther thas reads "master" mm at zero
<fsbp> they dont work
<gaspipe67> .
<mqueiros> quintin: Ok... vi will do it... I think I still remember how to config samba. Thanks!
<slacher> Hi, I am a new ubuntu user and I have problem making my CD rom drive work. Can anybody help me ?
<fsbp> nekr0x: i think its broadcasted
<jrib> davejustdave: q raises left, w raises right
<Quintin> mqueiros: the other thing is 'SWAT', but you have to use inetd for that (ick)
<clusty> there: http://daecom.biz/paste/?q=9
<ubuntu_> Anyone?
<tehxed> gyaresu: Which day did he tell me? (All days have been a blur for me lately, I've not slept in 2 ..3 days now)
<nekr0z> fsbp: I would advise installing network-manager-gnome then and see if it can discover the network.
<mqueiros> Quintin: yes... that's it... SWAT... VI will be enough ! :)
<clusty> ubuntu: you just do "python"
<clusty> :D
<slacher> It says "mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<Tibmol> adaptr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slacher> although I installed ubuntu from a CD; anyone ?
<davejustdave> jrib            ok both channels are same  the master mm must be somehting else still only right channell has sound z(yes my cables are plugged in)
<fsbp> ok, but add/remove programs wasn't working great either, but ill give it a try
<adaptr> Tibmol: and ?
<cafuegr> clusty: You're getting automake WARNINGS not ERRORS. Just ignore them.
<n3rrd> ls
<jrib> ubuntu_: you installed diveintopython package?
<Tibmol> adaptr : it worked
<ericrost> yay: karahardas is being born to reign alongside nebuchenezzer and hammurabi.. we all have to name our pc's something
<ubuntu_> Thank!!!
<adaptr> Tibmol: goody
<ubuntu_> Thanks**
<timstokman> hey, I am having some trouble getting the nvidia drivers to work, they tend to BSOD after the X11 restart, could someone help me?
<cafuegr> ubuntu_: Open /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html in your favourite web browser and enjoy.
<gyaresu> tehxed: I'm searching now...
<Tibmol> adaptr : it is working just i want to share it with you
<ardchoille> slacher: Are you sure your cd drive isn't /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd ?
<adaptr> timstokman: edgy? nvidia card # ?
<clusty> cafuegr: it sais failed with code 1 :D
<adaptr> Tibmol: yes, congratulations
<timstokman> adaptr: yes
<slacher> ardchoille, i have no idea how can i know that ??
<timstokman> on edgy
<Quintin> ericrost: I have 'janus' (hyperthreading desktop) 'helios' (server) 'sonitus' (music server) 'navigo' (firewall / gateway) 'aros' (fileserver) :)
<Tibmol> have good night or what on there :)
<vox754> Tibmol, thank me
<n0ize> ok boot off live cd, mount / partition of what SHOULD be booting. edit grub. Grub makes no sense of my dirves and doens't list all of them. How can i reconcile a difference between how the installer sees my drives and how they show up when it tries to boot?
<jrib> clusty: you have gettext installed?
<cafuegr> clusty: Might be as simple as installing a different automake version.
<tehxed> gyaresu: wait a minute
<tehxed> gyaresu: this is for xubuntu
<ericrost> where would be a good place to put that tip for intel 950 GMA's with this chipset, just a forum post? (if X is bombing saying that it can't find a Video BIOS mode for any selected depth
<timstokman> gforce 7900 GT
<ericrost> I just plugged a CRT monitor into the other head (it was a widescreen LCD on the laptop)
<clusty> jrib, yes sir
<ardchoille> slacher: cat /etc/fstab
<vox754> adaptr, unbelievable, this Tibmol guy didn't thank me...
<GenNMX> Grrr, X is not detecting my USB mouse plugged in directly or through the USB share switch
<adaptr> vox754: wahahaha u sux0rz, and I r0x0rz - l33t! :)
<jrib> clusty: you have libglib2.0-dev?
<slacher> thanks, /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0, it seems to be hdb
<tns> Has anyone got Gaim-OTR working in Gaim2.0.0b5 under Edgy?
<ardchoille> slacher: Typically, /dev/hda and /dev/hdb are the first and second hard drives.. /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are the first and second cd/dvd drives.
<vox754> ericrost, definitely a forum post.
<eck> n0ize: /boot/grub/device.map
<ardchoille> slacher: And the system is saying /dev/hdb doesn't exist?
<eck> i think there is also a device command in grub
<tehxed> gyaresu: Be back in 3 to 5 minutes
<megafauna> Hi, where is the startup icon for Beagle?
<clusty> jrib: nope :D. just installed it. trying now to see whats the deal
<slacher> ardchoille: yes that's right, when I try to run a CD, i got this message mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<timstokman> could someone help me with my problem: nvidia drivers on edgy eft with 7900GT BSODS
<timstokman> please
<GenNMX> ardchoille: /dev/hda is the first IDE master, hdb the slave, /dev/hdc is the second IDE master, hdd the slave. I use Ubuntu and this holds true for me.
<n0ize> eck: that gives me 3 drives, in a grub prompt a root (TAB gives me 4. i have 7, one of those ISN"T in a array
<nytejade`mb> Is there a way to boot Ubuntu in a "safe mode"
<n0ize> and none of the ones listed in the map are the one that is my OS drive.
<ardchoille> GenNMX: Yes, that's a better way of saying it.
<jrib> nytejade`mb: what do you mean by "safe mode"?  Maybe "recovery mode" which is an option at the grub prompt?
<ardchoille> slacher: Is your cd drive plugged in and working?
<GenNMX> nytejade`mb: Hit ESC quickly when grub is loading.
<eck> n0ize: you might be able to manually add them, but if grub isn't seeing them then you might be out of luck
<nytejade`mb> i'm using lilo
<nytejade`mb> and getting kernel panic
<nytejade`mb> I'm assuming I might need to mount the drive using a live cd or something
<slacher> my computer is an Aopen mp945-X, i might be specific
<nytejade`mb> Suggestions?
<n0ize> odd, cuz my OS drive isn't on an ide controler and showed up as hde while doing the install and shows up as hdm when i boot a live cd
<slacher> yes it is working, i installed ubuntu from it, and when i insert a cd, i can hear it working
<clusty> jrib: works
<clusty> :d
<clusty> thanx
<linuxgoober> can someone tell me what is wrong with my grub configuration? http://pastebin.ca/370991
<GenNMX> slacher: Is your CD-ROM drive on the same cable as your hard drive, or does it have its own cable?
<ericrost> fyi if anyone's looking for a new budget lappy, circuit city is selling a decent gateway for $700 that's the weird new intel that's in between the celeron and the core duo (dual core, but 1 Meg L2 Cache) 1 Gig DDR2 RAM, 100 Gig 5400 RPM SATA HDD, and the Intel 950 GMA video chipset.. I thought it was a pretty damn good deal
<ardchoille> slacher: Insert a cd and type: mount   and see where it's being mounted, if at all.
<vox754> ericrost, and it supports Ubuntu right?
<ubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ericrost> and its a gorgeous 17" widescreen lcd..
<eck> n0ize: that should be fine -- you just need the correct root= option on the kernel line
<ubuntu> !mnt
<TashKavarish> hi
<ubuntu> what was the command for mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arafangion> ericrost: Extra shiny, eh?
<scan_> Hello
<ericrost> vox754: well, we'll see I guess, if it doesn't it'll support gentoo real soon :)
<ubuntu> !mount
<TashKavarish> anyone happen to know why changing monitor would make some resolutions dissapear?
<slacher> gennmx, well actually they are not connected on cable, but a card that is pluged in the mini itx motherboard, and yes they are on the same card
<ericrost> vox754: Ubuntu is installing right now
<ubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<vox754> ericrost, oh. You better promote sure stuff.
<ubuntu> what partition program  i want for mount
<n0ize> will try that
<eck> the actual device name used by linux is only important to the kernel to load the root filesystem, it doesn't matter to grub whatsoever
<ubuntu> sudo mount file.iso where
<TashKavarish> this is a 1920x1200 monitor which used to work fine with this, i had a 1440x900 monitor for a while, now putting back the 1920x1200 one the highest res i can pick is 1600x1200
<ubuntu> is this was that or no.
<nutterpc_> TashKavarish: because the other monitor you are using doesn't support the higher resolutions the previous one you were using did
<ericrost> Arafangion: yeah, I'm pretty happy with it, I've got Ubuntu on my desktops (both a few years old so no real issues getting it running
<TashKavarish> the config hasnt been changed through all the changes
<slacher> ardchoille, here is the output, cdrom not mentionned
<slacher> "/dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<slacher> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<slacher> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<slacher> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<slacher> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<slacher> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<TashKavarish> nutterpc: im not using both, just one at a time
<slacher> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<bloomberg> !linspire
<slacher> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linspire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slacher> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<slacher> /dev/sda3 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<bloomberg> wtf did I read right
<slacher> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<slacher> "
<bloomberg> linspire bought ubunutu
<eck> slacher: pastebin
<bloomberg> linspire bout ubuntu
<bloomberg> bought
<ericrost> vox754: there shouldn't be any issues, its an intel chipset, maybe have to d/l the new deb for the video card.. but like I said, I guess we'll see :) if it doesn't, I've hacked together gentoo enough times, I'll report back here in a bit as I'm currently getting it running
<OCgraphikz> can i have some help with tcl and ubuntu?
<OCgraphikz> i am having trouble installing it
<eck> OCgraphikz: apt-get install tcl?
<vox754> ericrost, alright.
<OCgraphikz> thx
<slacher> eck,  what is pastebin ?
<eck> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> slacher: Well, something isn't right cuz the system isn't seeing /dev/hdb I'd re-check the physical connections between the dc drive and teh system.
<ghb> I am learning netbeans,who will with me?
<Braille> netbeans?
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to get my keyboard to print what I want instead of what I type? lol
<eck> ardchoille: apt-get install keyboard-mindreader :-)
<tehxed> gyaresu: Any luck?
<vox754> who was having problems with his "menu.lst"
<gyaresu> tehxed: try: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<gyaresu> :)
<n0ize> i'm just having grub issues and thats the control file for it.
<megafauna> Has anyone experiance with migrating from iTunes to Amarok?
<OCgraphikz> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<OCgraphikz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OCgraphikz> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<OCgraphikz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OCgraphikz> is only available from another source
<OCgraphikz> E: Package tcl has no installation candidate
<OCgraphikz> is only available from another source
<OCgraphikz> E: Package tcl has no installation candidate
<OCgraphikz> that is what i am getting
<jrib> !paste | OCgraphikz
<ubotu> OCgraphikz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuegr> !paste > OCgraphikz
<n0ize> try'n what eck suggested and makeing the root part is correct, but i'm pretty sure the hd(2,0) is wrong... but know ina few seconds.
<slacher> thank you ardchoille, i will try that. the problem is, the when i open the box, the hdd and cdrom are stuck on the cover, while the motherboard is on the base. And it's only when i close it, that they plug in each other and i cannot control is the plug is correct.
<Akiyuki> !broadcom > Akiyuki
<ardchoille> eck: hahahaha
<vox754> !43xx > Akiyuki
<OCgraphikz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7433/
<n0ize> gerf... still get GRUB _      when try'n to boot
<cafuegr> hint: the package might be called 'libtcl-something'. Searching might help.
<eck> n0ize: the root= part kicks in after the kernel is loaded, but before the filesystem is mounted
<ubuntuG> .
<TashKavarish> so, anyone know how I can redetect the resolutions so 1920x1200 is usable ?
<webjam> I'm trying to backup files before installing the latest ubuntu... is there any way to get the system archive mngr to show hidden dirs?
<stormy|> yay...
<eck> i'm not sure how to figure out which devices are really mapped to which drives, short of reinstalling
<ardchoille> slacher: Well, I am thinking that they aren't plugged in or seated correctly right now cuz the system isn't seeing the drive.
<eck> reinstalling grub, that is
<TashKavarish> its in xorg.conf but it wont let me use it
<vox754> Want to know if your wireless device works, look here http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<scan_> I'm having a problem, I keep getting this message when I run update manager "It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<The_Belgain> quick question - is anyone here using the soundconverter program?
<The_Belgain> when i try to use it to convert to VBR MP3, it produced MP3 files which report incorrect length and bitrate
<The_Belgain> is this a known issue?
<ardchoille> scan_: did you run sudo apt-get install -f ?
<n0ize> eck: yeah, well i'll be honest with ya, me and grub don't get along very well. just drives me nuts that the installer saw my OS drive as one thing and the live cd sees it as another.
<scan_> when I do the"sudo apt-get install -f" it returns with " Removing hot-babe ...
<scan_> dpkg: error processing hot-babe (--remove):
<scan_>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<scan_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<scan_>  hot-babe"
<slacher> since i could hear the drive working, i assumed it was plugged correctly. but it may not be the case. I will check that. Thank you for your help ardchoile
<ardchoille> slacher: On most system, the power connection and the data connection are two different connections.
<jrib> scan_: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/hot-babe.postrm
<ardchoille> slacher: It may be getting power but the data connection is failing somewhere.
<tehxed> gyaresu: Any luck?
<high-bass> what software should i use to setup network file sharing with my ubuntu and my desktop with is windows?
<mistone> I don't think the computer could handling removing a hotbabe :P
<gyaresu> tehxed: try: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<eck> i guess the udev rules have changed
<n0ize> even the rescue booting off the server install seems iffy, it matches the installer in numbering/lettering but still no worky
<eck> afaik that is what maps drives to /dev entries
<jrib> scan_: where is hot-babe from anyway?  It doesn't seem to be in ubuntu repositories
<eck> although some of it is done by the kernel too
<eck> it's a black art
<purem> hello.. I installed ubuntu at work, where I have 3 monitors.. Is there an easy graphical way to setup and configure monitors?
<gyaresu> tehxed: ^^
<jrib> !dualhead | purem
<ubotu> purem: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<purem> i've been playing with the conf file off and on to no avail
<scan_> http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/download.php
<ardchoille> jrib: I saw it in the repos once.
<jrib> purem: (I assume it will be similar for 3)
<ubuntu> hey is someone know Ubuntu Media Center
<jrib> !someone | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eck> purem: wait until randr 1.2 is in ubuntu :-)
<eck> it will all be automatic
<ubuntu> !someone | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SanDayGoDom> Hello guys
<ubuntu> jrib ok .
<SanDayGoDom> is this the right page for installing ubuntu on a hard drive
<ubuntu> Someone know is there have Media Center
<SanDayGoDom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<purem> randr?
<SanDayGoDom> from t livecd that is
<jrib> ubuntu: assume the answer to that question is "yes" and proceed
<ubuntu> jrib okssssssssssssssssssss man .
<Reuben> Hi had a question regarding dual booting
<purem> shoot
<ubuntu> .
<ubuntu> .
<ardchoille> !canonical
<Reuben> will be switching from xp to a dual boot with ubuntu edgy
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<IndyGunFreak> Reuben: ask your questions on one line, theres so muich traffic, its hard to follow multiple lines
<Reuben> how do i make sure both systems can access the same files eg music videos n docs
<ardchoille> jrib: Correction, I may remember seeing hot-babe in the canonical or seveas repos, but I  remember it was a repo.
<n0ize> Reuben, you should be able to mount your ntfs partitions just find if you use ntfs-3g (if thats in ubuntu)
<TashKavarish> this pc was on a 1920x1200 monitor, for a while I had it on a 2nd monitor at 1440x900 instead, now I put back the 1920x1200 monitor but the 1920x1200 res is no longer available (it is still in xorg.conf) how do i get it back ?
<ardchoille> jrib: It's a CPU load status meter type app.
<purem> efty should be able to read ntfs partitions out of the box
<nandovieira> hi... how do I get the UUID from a partition?
<purem> although I think they will be read only.
<Reuben> alright so i dont need to put all the docs on a separate partition
<jrib> ardchoille: I've used it, just curious where the deb was coming from
<Zero9983> any movie player can play rm o rmvb file?
<eck> nandovieira: vol_id
<n0ize> Reuben: if reading is all you want,no
<purem> Reuben: to read them no
<eck> next time read the man pages
<Reuben> last time i had to use knoppix to get past xp security when i tried a dual boot.................i want read/write access to the data
<pearism> stupid UUID's and drive order issues! :/
<tritium> eck: It wouldn't be clear to him which man page to read, necessarily
<eck> then he should use apropos or man -k
<n0ize> Reuben: ntfs-3g should do it, you'll have to check if theres a ubuntu package for it.
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, ok
<scan_> I don't remember were I did found it but I had problems with it and saw it in the package manger and tried to remove it and I have had this error since
<purem> Reuben: then you need to install some libraries that allow you to write to NTFS partitions
<eck> i think the help tool comes with a grpahical search tool for the man pages too
<purem> i'm not sure what they are off hand, but someone here should know
<jrib> scan_: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/hot-babe.postrm
<tritium> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kevogod> Yggdrasil, You are a bad overlord.
<Yggdrasil> whats the very latest version of ubuntu ?
<scan_> I'm sorry but I'm real new, I'm not sure what is pastebin
<jrib> Yggdrasil: edgy 6.10
<Yggdrasil> yar
<Yggdrasil> everyone likes my nick lately
<Reuben> great thanks.........just to confirm: will it be better if i move all the stuff over to a new partition since i'll have the space  - recomendations on leaving them in the windows partition vs a common partition
<tritium> Yggdrasil: one of the first linux distros
<eck> Reuben: if you want to share data, your best bet is to put it on another computer and use samba, or to create a shared fat partition
<vox754> Reuben, a new common partition
<jrib> !Pastebin | scan_
<ubotu> scan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kevogod> Yggdrasil has many connotations.
<chris> has anybody here had any success getting photoshop cs2 to work with wine?
<scan_> ok thanks, sorry about that
<Yggdrasil> yeas, i take mine from the norse tree
<Yggdrasil> not any of the other stuff
<nandovieira> here's the situation: I installed feisty and did a dist-upgrade (~200mb)... after restarting the system, I received an error... root couldn't be found or something like that....
<TashKavarish> this pc was on a 1920x1200 monitor, for a while I had it on a 2nd monitor at 1440x900 instead, now I put back the 1920x1200 monitor but the 1920x1200 res is no longer available (it is still in xorg.conf) how do i get it back ?
<jrib> chris: have you checked winehq's appdb?
<Reuben> thanks a lot...............................last: edgy (normal) vs. ubuntu ultimate edition...any thoughts/experience?
<nandovieira> cannot mount vsync... etc...
<chris> yeah
<vox754> !feisty > nandovieira
<chris> jrib, yueah i have and its all a bunch of people asking for help
<SanDayGoDom> I missed that install page /ref
<chris> jrib, no real answers
<jrib> chris: k, just makling sure you knew of the resource
<eck> nandovieira: before or after the kernel mounts /?
<bengt_> I've got wlan issues. A netgear usb dongle won't mount on wlan0 .. i've run ndiswrapper and prism2_usb guides, still wlan0 can't be found
<chris> jrib, yeah i can get it to start without any problem, but it keeps saying it cant find my serial code, which i cant figure out how to transfer from windows, even with registry edits and stufgfs
<vox754> bengt_, it could be named differently, like "eth1"
<bengt_> vox754: i've tried them all. only eth0 which is cable is listed
<vox754> bengt_, chipset? ndiswrapper version?
<eck> if it can mount / then you have to edit /etc/fstab, it if can't mount / you need to change the root= parameter on the grub kernel line
<bengt_> vox754: i tried to reinstall ndiswrapper but i'm getting a compilatin error on make which google won't help me with
<eck> if you can't tell, change grub to not boot with splash and not suppress kernel messages
<eck> you can also just skip the uuid nonsense
<bengt_> vox754: it's a ma111 from netgear, ndiswrapper latest stable from sourceforge
<Reuben> what is a good crossplatform videocall software for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> videocall?
<Reuben> like skypes videocall
<Reuben> voip with webcam
<eck> Reuben: if you are on an enterprise network maybe ekiga, otherwise i would honestly just use windows
<heydaveTX> what is the password for the root user
<ubernub> lol
<jrib> !root | heydaveTX
<ubotu> heydaveTX: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vox754> bengt_, I assume you have searched the ndiswrapper List for your device, so I don't think I know better than you.
<linuxloser_> anyone have experience installing beryl on edgy eft?
<eck> skype is also an option
<bengt_> vox754: if you mean ndiswrapper -l, than yes. but it only says driver is present, not hw
<Reuben> great thanks...should be installing it tonight thanks for the help
<scan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7434/
<vox754> bengt_, I mean this http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List search "ma111"
<linuxloser_> also, are there any nice auto installers for beryl?
<Reuben> eck, i was told skype didn't hav the webcam feature in linux
<eck> Reuben: you might be out of luck
<Braille> beryl crashed my system, never again :)
<IndyGunFreak> linuxloser_, beryl is pretty easy to install
<eck> webcams and linux = giant pita
<linuxloser_> i can never find the package
<eck> even if you get it working, you're going to have to find an app that the other person can use
<ubuntu> ehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm Watching ROCKY BALBOA in UBUNTU
<IndyGunFreak> ok, here's all the thing swe shouldn't use because they crash systems, beryl, automatix, easyubuntu, anything else?..lol
<linuxloser_> i changed my universes and multiverses and still couldnt find it
<siavash> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, every verion doesnt work, i get a X screen after it boots up from CD but no icons
<IndyGunFreak> linux, look up th eberyl wiki...
<IndyGunFreak> hang on i'll find it.
<bengt_> vox754:  it's there..
<siavash> i have a farely new Fujitsu, about less than a year old
<IndyGunFreak> what type of video card do you have
<ubernub> iwconfig gives me no wireless extensions...why?
<vox754> ubuntu, were you also Starcrafting?
<Braille> here here, to system crashes!
<linuxloser_> went through the wiki
<Braille> hear hear :) oops
<linuxloser_> tried the stuff in it
<ubuntu> vox754 it work
<IndyGunFreak> no, there's a beryl wiki
<linuxloser_> yeah, thats what i was on
<siavash> can anyone help me install ubuntu on my machine :)
<Reuben> siavash: try linux-on-laptops might have guides on the distro for your model
<linuxloser_> then i searched up guides
<siavash> ok
<linuxloser_> tried to get the gpg key and i couldnt find it
<IndyGunFreak> linuxloser_, what type of video card?
<vox754> bengt_, Yep, that's what I mean, follow the suggestions from those guys on the List. You may even try older versions of ndiswrapper.
<linuxloser_> ati
<ubernub> can anyone help me uninstall ubuntu?
<linuxloser_> i ran envy to install it
<Reuben> siavash: model?
<bengt_> maybe someone can help me with a compilation error in ndiswrapper..? make: *** arch/i386/boot: File or dir not found. Stopping.
<siavash> reuben: its wierd because almost all distros work, except ubuntu, the CD wont even load into it
<Braille> if you had nvidia i could help you out, sorry matey
<linuxloser_> laaaame
<SanDayGoDom> guys
<siavash> its a fujitsu P series
<linuxloser_> ati
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, i never got it to work with ATI
<SanDayGoDom> I am reading this page
<SanDayGoDom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<SanDayGoDom> now where does it say how to intall ubutu from a live cd
<eck> siavash: did you try the alternate install cd?
<transgress_> anyone know how i add a daap share to rhythmbox?
<darkch1ld> what's a good utility for encrypting files?
<Reuben> so why not go with another distro? i'm going to install ubuntu coz my wifi works on it
<linuxloser_> guess ill just end up using my linux lappy for chatting heh
<vox754> ubernub, You don't uninstall it, just install another OS on top of it.
<eck> darkch1ld: gpg
<Reuben> siavash: exact mdel number
<jrib> scan_: can you pastebin the error too?
<siavash> A3040 Fujitsu
<siavash> Ive installed opensuse, fedora, mandriva
<scan_> ok
<siavash> i just liked ubuntu the best. Plus i did here wifi is good on it
<vox754> siavash, how is mandriva? I'd like to try it. I tried SUSE 10.1, now they are on 10.2 I think.
<eck> siavash: you have a bunch of options. alternate install cd is what i would try first, otherwise you can copy the contents ot he ISO onto another partition and use grub to boot off the cd's kernel and load up the cd environment
<Reuben> siavash: i got some ideas for my laptop from here http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/fujitsu.html
<heydaveTX> here can i find shock wave
<nazgul> evening. what is the name of the libgnome debug package on Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<siavash> Mandriva is a good, i liked it
<IndyGunFreak> shockwave?.. is that even out for Linux
<heydaveTX> or how can i install shockwave
<eck> afaik there is no shockwave for linux
<siavash> i might switch back if i cant get this too work out. Its really wierd though, xubuntu works but not any other ones
<siavash> which doesnt make sense
<heydaveTX> or flash play
<IndyGunFreak> siavash, mandriva is awful
<heydaveTX> for  for firefox
<IndyGunFreak> heydaveTX, you can install macromedia flash,is that what you want?..
<siavash> Yeah, im pretty much stuck on ubuntu
<siavash> I like debian
<heydaveTX> yes indygunfreak
<IndyGunFreak> debian rocks.
<heydaveTX> thats what i want
<n0ize> call me crazy, but i could have sworn that your hd(a-z) info shouldn't change if you don't move where it's plugged in.
<Jstuts5797> Ok.... I got it to work
<IndyGunFreak> heydaveTX, hang on
<heydaveTX> ok
<wikipedia_sucks> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<wikipedia_sucks> sudo update-flashplugin
<lastnode> siavash, likes/dislikes can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic, mate. this channel is for support
<Jstuts5797> this is....wow....different
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, why does Mandriva suck?
<IndyGunFreak> vox754, SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<siavash> Reuben, my laptop isnt on there :(
<Jstuts5797> Is there any kind of tour of Ubuntu once you install it?
<IndyGunFreak> i read war and peace while loading up opera one time
<siavash> All i get when i load the ubuntu install CD is a peach background and a mouse
<wikipedia_sucks> siavash, try doing ctrl+alt+backspace when that happens
<nexousNET> How do I setup my WPC54G linksys card up in 6.06?
<wikipedia_sucks> and let it reload gnome
<IndyGunFreak> siavash,   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<john> in metacity, can I bind a global key to a mouse button?
<wikipedia_sucks> that happens to me as well most of the time, but it works if you restart X
<siavash> restarting x
<heydaveTX> what is the command for flash
<IndyGunFreak> oops, siavash, that asn't for you
<AMD-> sweet Jesus look at what i have just found http://ubuntustudio.com/
<IndyGunFreak> heydaveTX, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<IndyGunFreak> follow those instructions
<wikipedia_sucks> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<wikipedia_sucks> sudo update-flashplugin
<tomas_> how can i play .asf in ubuntu
<siavash> wikipedia_sucks, it restarts x, but same screen
<siavash> i obvoiusly didnt have a login, so ubuntu logged me in
<IndyGunFreak> well, obviously something is wrong
<wikipedia_sucks> siavash, do you have a hyperthreading processor?
<SanDayGoDom> Ok anyone have a page that will show me how to install ubutu on a windows machine from a live cd and still leave some room for windows?
<scan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7436/ thanks for the help!
<IndyGunFreak> SanDayGoDom, Google Dual booting
<siavash> Anyway to install in text mode of the cd?
<wikipedia_sucks> you might just try rebooting the live cd once or twice, and trying to restart X...it works for me just great once it finally loads the live cd
<siavash> wikipedia, im not sure what that is. i have amd turion64
<TrickFinlay2> can you have an SSL FTP server using ubuntu?
<Jstuts5797> wow...this is nice...
<Jstuts5797> this is my first time using ubuntu....right now.
<transgress_> TrickFinlay2: why not use sftp?
<ubernub> im about to uninstall ubuntu
<n0ize> HDM (13th drive) when booting from live cd with ide cards, HDE (5th drive) during install/rescue, and HDA (1st drive) with ide cards removed. so if i tell grub that it needs to look on hd(14,0) and the root is /dev/hdm1 life should be peachy till i disconnect my cd drive?
<transgress_> ubernub: okay
<transgress_> ubernub: have fun with that.
<TrickFinlay2> transgress: what would be the difference/advantage?
<heydaveTX> i can't find flash plugin
<ubernub> yeah, i dont even know how
<heydaveTX> help
<IndyGunFreak> heydaveTX, did you follow the instructions on the link i gave you?
<wikipedia_sucks> daveTX, type sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree in the terminal
<heydaveTX> not
<transgress_> TrickFinlay2: sftp is part of ssh, available by default if you have an ssh server, and it would be on port 22... and by far easier to implement
<heydaveTX> no
<heydaveTX> i didn't get them
<IndyGunFreak> well, i gav eyou a link showing you how tod o it
<IndyGunFreak> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<TrickFinlay2> transgress:alright,thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<nexousNET> How do I setup my WPC54G linksys card up in 6.06?
<wikipedia_sucks> for the record, flash9 for linux sucks
<ubernub> nexous, good luck bro
<wikipedia_sucks> the first beta release was much better, imo
<IndyGunFreak> wikipedia_sucks, why do you say that, it works jus fine for me
<wikipedia_sucks> it has problems with text and with controls on various flash media players
<transgress_> wikipedia_sucks: you obviously think everything sucks.  and as it goes, the beta version is the same as the stable version but with the bugs worked out.
<tony__> hello, i am having sound card problems. its not playing at all. when i typed rmmod and mprode etc i get no respenose. (error or something. can someone help me out?
<nexousNET> ubernub: I have done it before,  but not sure which tutorial I used, hard to remember after 3 days of work of testing and reading.
<lufis> wikipedia_sucks: troll mctrollster
<tehxed> Does anyone here have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M?
<transgress_> . /ignore wikipedia_sucks
<transgress_> that is much better
<Spartacus> I'm having trouble installing Java, can anyone help me?
<lufis> wikipedia_sucks: shouldn't you go back under yr bridge?
<HP> is it some one who is good at ubuntu
<ubernub> i cant install my linksys card
<transgress_> ubernub: what kind of linksys card is it?
<IndyGunFreak> transgress_, i'm thinking you might be right
<ubernub> wmp54g
<Braille> spartacus whats wrong
<siavash> wikipedia_sucks: Is there a hotkey to get to the terminal?
<nexousNET> How to upgrade again, 6.06 -> 6.10?
<ubernub> ive been trying to figure this out for weeks
<Eyra> i need help
<IndyGunFreak> transgress_, why is your name in here twice?
<Vector_x> ALGUIEN ABLA ESPAOL ???
<Eyra> everything that's 3d crashes ubuntu
<lastnode> !upgrade | nexousNET
<ubotu> nexousNET: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vox754> nexousNET, you need to specify version for the card look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324967
<transgress_> ubernub: one sec.  let me what if i can find it
<Spartacus> Not exactly sure, I'm trying to do the guide on their page, but it says it can't find the file
<transgress_> IndyGunFreak: one is my desktop and one is my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> i see
<john> so there's no way in metacity to bind a global key to a mouse button?
<tony__> >	hello, i am having sound card problems. its not playing at all. when i typed rmmod and mprode etc i get no respenose. (error or something. can someone help me out?
<lastnode> Eyra, what drivers are you using?
<Spartacus> And when I use the "su" command, it gives me an authentication failure
<wikipedia_sucks> i don't know if there's a hotkey for the terminal...F12 maybe?  but it's in the applications menu
<transgress_> IndyGunFreak: the desktop is here almost all of the time.  this one comes and goes though
<nexousNET> vox754: nvm, just gonna upgrade for now.
<lastnode> !patience | tony__
<ubotu> tony__: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubernub> i have the rt61 linux driver, i cant get through the instructions to install it
<Eyra> lastnode, well, im using a ati card
<IndyGunFreak> transgress_, i see
<HP> i have a problem with the sound it workt in windows
<tehxed> Does anyone here have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M???
<Hasrat_USA> Spartacus: you want to install which Java?
<HP> i dont get any sound
<lastnode> Eyra, that's not helpful. ati what, and which driers did you install?
<lastnode> tehxed, i do, actually
<tony__> sorry
<tehxed> lastnode: What drivers you using
<tehxed> ?
<Eyra> lastnode, sorry. I have an ATI FireGL 3200 i believe
<transgress_> ubernub: did it detect your wifi card?
<Eyra> lastnode, and I havent installed any drivers yet
<vox754> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<awenasidilisome> hey
<ubernub> i dont think so
<ubernub> i cant connect to any networks
<gyaresu> tehxed: did you get the info I posted berfore?
<Spartacus> The linux rpm one here,  http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<ubernub> i cant even find any networks
<Eyra> lastnode: mabye that's why. mind telling me where i can find drivers?
<chairmeleon> hello ppl :)
<lastnode> tehxed, im currently not using ubuntu, but why i was, i use ati-*
<transgress_> ubernub: iwlist scan ... does that see any network?
<lastnode> !ati | Eyra
<ubotu> Eyra: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tony__> also alsamixer does not open
<HP> and i think my sound card is in the mother card
<chairmeleon> anyone running feisty fawn on his/her desktop?
<ubernub> nope, "interface doesnt support scanning"
<lastnode> Eyra, for 3D, you need non-free drivers
<lastnode> chairmeleon, #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions
<Hasrat_USA> nah chairmeleon edgy eft is here
<siavash> is there anyway to install ubuntu in text mode? i did it once in OEM mode, but this CD doesnt give me that option
<IndyGunFreak> chairmeleon, i had a feisty fawn in my yard once, chased it off with a rake
<chairmeleon> hahah :D
<vox754> siavash, you need the alternate CD or DVD
<lastnode> siavash, alternate cd has text mode
<chairmeleon> Gee I must say the climate in this channel is damn much nicer than that of suse's
<Eyra> ok. im reading the page right now
<elkbuntu> chairmeleon, take a peek in #ubuntu+1
<siavash> nice, i will try that
<lastnode> siavash, if that disk has OEM, it should have text only mode too
<transgress_> ubernub: set up ndiswrapper... get the windows driver for your wifi card, and i'll give you a link on how to do it
<lastnode> Eyra, have a read, try it out, and let us know
<Spartacus> Hasrat, The linux rpm one here,  http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<ubernub> ive tried that already
<ubernub> it didnt work
<siavash> ill let you guys know how it goes
<Eyra> lastnode, ok
<tehxed> lastnode: Oh.. =(
<g0tchi> hi
<Hasrat_USA> Spartacus: ok
<Arafangion> How do I get xv to work? (X11 Video Extension)
<gyaresu> tehxed: this is weird... Can you see my messages?
<transgress_> ubernub: then you did something wrong.
<ubernub> im sure i did, lol
<ubernub> i have no idea what im doing
* gyaresu jumps up and down waving at tehxed 
<tehxed> gyaresu:  No, I can't.
<Arafangion> Alternatively: How do I make Ogle display my DVD in full screen mode?
<Hasrat_USA> duh Spartacus
<flyinflash> / ubernub excuse me
<lastnode> oh no, it's a Hobbsee! everyone please eat garlic now
<Spartacus> what? >.>
<transgress_> ubernub: follow these directions and then we will work from there okay?
<lufis> Arafangion: have you tried vlc? i much prefer it
<transgress_> ubernub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ubernub> okay, thank you
<transgress_> go down to the edgy part if you are running edgy
<tehxed> gyaresu:  Did you send me PM?
<Arafangion> lufis: Ogle has better support for subtitles.
<Hasrat_USA> Spartacus: are you using KDE or GNOME?
<lufis> Arafangion: ah
* gyaresu says to tehxed: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<tehxed> gyaresu: ah!
<gyaresu> tehxed: nope.
<Arafangion> lufis: Also supports more DVD's, somehow more compatible.
<flyinflash> why local user couldn't  login?
<lufis> Arafangion: oh, ok. i just liked vlc
<gyaresu> tehxed: I thought something was wrong. I've posted that about 4 differendt times :)
<Spartacus> Hasrat, not sure, but I'd venture a guess at gnome
<Arafangion> lufis: So do I :(
<Hasrat_USA> lmao
<tehxed> gyaresu: Sorry.. =(
<Spartacus> Only had Ubuntu for less than a week :(
<gyaresu> tehxed: S'aight. Just didn't know _what_ was going on.
<Hasrat_USA> okay anyways open up your Add/Remove application and install Java runtime from there
<Spartacus> oh, lol
<Hasrat_USA> you don't have to download the ones from the site
<Spartacus> thanks >.>
<Hasrat_USA> i've been running Linux for 2 and half weeks
<Xerocide> When I put the CD in the drive and restart my computer it just goes to a black screen, any suggestions?
<Hasrat_USA> which CD?
<lufis> Xerocide: try the alternate installer
<Xerocide> Well, I am just trying to run a live CD.
<ubernub> "couldnt find package ndiswrapper"
<siavash> im downloading feisty fawn, i noticed that torrent isnt downloading...
<siavash> anyone else experience problems with that
<TrickFinlay2> siavash just give it time
<Spartacus> Xerocide, you mean boot from the CD?
<Xerocide> Yes.
<lastnode> siavash, which torrent? if you're accidentally getting an old herd, it will be slow, less seeders
<lastnode> siavash, is this herd4?
<wikipedia_sucks> siavish, how many people are you connected to?
<wikipedia_sucks> even the newest herd is slow
<Spartacus> Did you go into the boot menu to boot from it?
<siavash> lastnode: herd 3
<wikipedia_sucks> if you do it via http, it downloads in ~40 minutes
<Xerocide> It won't even come up.
<Spartacus> the boot menu won't?
<Xerocide> Even when I don't have the CD in.
<tehxed> gyaresu: afk a bit. going to get some food in me.
<Xerocide> Is there a chance I disabled it or something...?
<chairmeleon> does anyone here know, if there are ubuntu packages for tcl/tk8.5a and amsn 0.96 compiled against them??
<slyfox> I use this program and it has to be run via Terminal:  xtightvncviewer 192.168.1.7      this is the program to remotley connect to windows. Is there any way to make like an executable bin bash or soemthing so that I can click on it and it will do it automatically ?
<siavash> wikipedia_sucks: ill try that
<Spartacus> Dunno, I was just checking for the only thing I'd know how to help with
<almostkorean> hey ive got a question about installing ubuntu on my powerbook
<transgress_> ubernub: pm me once you get ndiswrapper kicking.  if you need help installing the drivers or anything let me know
<lufis> Xerocide: can you give a step-by-step sequence of what happens? what key do you press, etc.
<ubernub> "couldnt find package ndiswrapper"
<Xerocide> Well, normally I think it's F10 for the boot menu on my computer, but it hasn't come up recently.
<lastnode> siavash, herd 4 is out. id grab that
<siavash> i might as well get 4 though
<siavash> yeah
<lufis> Xerocide: hmm
<Hasrat_USA> almostkorean: you want us to guess the question?
<almostkorean> haha sorry hold on
<almostkorean> umm
<siavash> lastnode: is it pretty easy upgrading it?
<almostkorean> when im trying to select the partition to install it on
<siavash> when it gets launched that is
<elgolden> RAOF: hi , it still doznt work
<pearism> I have a duel Xenon CPUs/MultiThreded system and I have just installed ubuntu. I'm confused...does the generic Kernel support multi thread/duel CPUs or do I need to install the special SMP version of the kernel?
<varsendaggr> hey i need to run a cli program and have it change the names of the output and go into about 7 different folders  how should i do this?
<almostkorean> i try to do the "install to biggest free space"
<lastnode> siavash, from herd3 -> herd4? oh yes, it's just apt-get upgrade
<almostkorean> and it gives me an error
<iulian_> Hi, I get an error when trying to install ISPConfig: ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system!
<Hasrat_USA> what error?
<siavash> lastnode: apt-get upgrade scares me :)
<iulian_> You know something about it?
<Hasrat_USA> almostkorean: what error?
<james296> ok, is it possible to remove my Windows Vista partition and have Ubuntu use my entire HD space without having to reinstall Ubuntu?
<almostkorean> soo i tried to do it manually and i cant partition up my main partition
<ubernub> transgress, it says it couldnt find package ndiswrapper
<siavash> lastnode: but this is my play laptop anyways
<lufis> james296: yes, just delete the windows partition in gparted or the like
<james296> because since Windows Vista doesnt show up in the grub menu, its wasting SO much space
<Hasrat_USA> as soon as my mic works in ubuntu i'm gonna ditch XP for once and for all
<lastnode> siavash, apt-get upgrade hardly ever fails, and if it does, it does so gracefully
<almostkorean> the "new" button is greyed out when i select the main partition
<james296> but Im unable to resize the partition after that...
<iulian_> so, no one knows why I get ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! during the instalation of ISPConfig?
<pearism> hello! I have a duel Xenon CPUs/MultiThreded system and I have just installed ubuntu. I'm confused...does the generic Kernel support multi thread/duel CPUs or do I need to install the special SMP version of the kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> lastnode, lol, gracefully failing?
<siavash> lastnode: i had a problem with samba dieing after i upgraded libc to 2.4. there was a patch but i had no idea how to apply it
<lufis> james296: create a new one in windows' place and format it ext3 or whatever you prefer, it will be usable by ubuntu
<almostkorean> is there some app i can use in osx to make a free partition on my hard drive?
<Xerocide> So is there a reason my boot menu isn't showing up when I turn on my computer...?
<transgress_> iulian_: because the binary coming with ISPconfig didn't work properly?
<cryedwolf> hey
<lufis> Xerocide: i don't know, it sounds like it's not ubuntu's fault if *nothing* will show up. sounds like a bios issue
<thserhaaerhh> hi all - i'm trying to set up my first ever linux so i'm completely clueless - anyone willing to help?
<IndyGunFreak> thserhaaerhh, just ask your question
<iulian_> transgress: Yes, that is the error. I use Ubuntu 6.10, server
<james296> what if I delete the Windows partiton already?
<thserhaaerhh> i've done the install but I only get a text UI
<Xerocide> Yeah, I know it's not Ubuntu's fault, I haven't got it working yet...I need the boot menu to show up before I can instlal Unbuntu...
<lufis> james296: doesn't matter, if you don't want it just delete it. in its place create a new one
<james296> I cant unmount it...
<thserhaaerhh> can anyone help me get a GUI up?
<lufis> james296: can't unmount the windows partition?
<IndyGunFreak> thserhaaerhh, at the command line
<james296> nope
<IndyGunFreak> log in with your username and password
<IndyGunFreak> and type Start X
<thserhaaerhh> done
<pearism> anyone know if duel CPUs are supported in the generic kernel?
<almostkorean> should i partition my hadr drive and make one of them a "master boot record"  in disk utility?
<jrib> pearism: yes
<IndyGunFreak> or startx one or the other, can't remember
<pearism> jrib: ok, thanks
<lufis> james296: did you type sudo umount /mountpoint?
<jrib> pearism: well they are in feisty's, I assume it's the same for edgy
<james296> no
<thserhaaerhh> -bash: Start: command not found
<lufis> james296: how did you try to unmount it?
<lufis> thserhaaerhh: startx
<james296> using gparted
<varsendaggr> firefox keeps crashing
<thserhaaerhh> still command not found
<javiolo> hi
<varsendaggr> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<corevette> what version do you have varsendaggr
<lufis> james296: no, run "mount" and see what the stats are for it. then run umount
<scan_> jrib: were you able to take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7436/  ?
<varsendaggr> 1.5.0.9
<pearism> jrib: i think so too. im looking at the System Monitor now and it is showing CPU1, CPU2, CPU3 and CPU4 in use and active. I just wasnt sure because I have seen an older kernel in Pkg marked as SMP
<varsendaggr> corevette, ^^^^
<varsendaggr> and i tried to upgrade but that didn't work.
<jaggz-> I'm trying to install nvu.. the modern packages don't seem to want to install, and I can't find it in aptitude
<lufis> pearism: i think to get the most processing power you need to use the smp kernel. i'm not sure though
<javiolo> Is there any way to force the next version of a package ? rtorrent on edgy its 0.5 and in feisty 0.6
<jaggz-> I still have hoary hedgehog on this computer
<jrib> scan_: k, there are two ways to proceed.  We can try to force the removal, or we can try to edit the removal script to figure out why it is failing
<thserhaaerhh> startx and Start X both say command not found
<corevette> varsendaggr: first off a new version came out yesterday with security/stability update 1.5.0.10
<corevette> varsendaggr: i would try upgrading to Firefox 2
<IndyGunFreak> thserhaaerhh, then i don't know, sorry
<thserhaaerhh> anyone else?
<lufis> thserhaaerhh: what exactly is the issue?
<pearism> lufis: you could be right. ill have to look into it
<pppoe_dude> thserhaaerhh: what are you trying to do?
<thserhaaerhh> i don't get a GUI
<thserhaaerhh> just text command line
<lufis> pearism: search ubuntuforums.org for "smp"
<almostkorean> soo anyone know why i cant partition my mac hd?
<pppoe_dude> thserhaaerhh: which version of ubuntu did u install?
<lufis> thserhaaerhh: was it working before?
<thserhaaerhh> 6.06 server
<thserhaaerhh> no, first time i've ever installed linux
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<corevette> varsendaggr: find out what your doing?
<pppoe_dude> thserhaaerhh: you need to install x-window-system
<IndyGunFreak> 6.06 doesn't install a GUI by default if i recall
<thserhaaerhh> i thought ubuntu was supposed to come with a gui?
<lufis> thserhaaerhh: oh, you're using server. no wonder
<varsendaggr> yeah   i am upgrading
<IndyGunFreak> Ubuntu does, Ubuntu server doesn't
<lufis> thserhaaerhh: you installed the server edition
<jrib> scan_: any preference?
<thserhaaerhh> oh
<IndyGunFreak> why the hell did you install the server edition?
<thserhaaerhh> any way i can have server with gui?
<scan_> nope
<pppoe_dude> thserhaaerhh: if you want the whole deal install ubuntu-desktop
<lufis> thserhaaerhh: you'd need the desktop
<gdb> thserhaaerhh: server does not, install either ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<thserhaaerhh> ok thanks all
<gdb> (I'd recommend ubuntu-desktop)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<gdb> it's a meta-package that will set up a GNOME desktop for you
<yellow> has anyone dealt with docbooks before ? I installed docbook, docbook-xml and docbook-xsl but it seems docbook.cat is missing
<gdb> the other 2 will do KDE and XFCE respectively
<frankd3> does anyone knows how to write to a ntfs partition?
<pppoe_dude> !ntfs > frankd3
<frankd3> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<AMD-> how dose one change the icons
<frankd3> thanks pppoe_dude.  i'll check that out
<javiolo> Is there any way to force the next version of a package ? rtorrent on edgy its 0.5 and in feisty 0.6
<lufis> AMD-: system > preferences > themes
<Pelo> anyone using frostwire ?  I need them to check  /home/user/.frostwire/frostwire.props  for me ,  I think there is a switch missing from the latest version to enable the systray icon
<IndyGunFreak> frankd3, if you figure it out, tell the rest of us
<jrib> yellow: it seems to get installed to /usr/share/sgml/docbook/dtd/*/
<yellow> jrib, #_# wth do they change where to install those ?
<frankd3> IndyGunFreak> okay, will do
<tony__> hello, i can't get my sound card working! what typed of info do you need
<jrib> !find docbook.cat
<IndyGunFreak> frankd3, my point is, its impossible
<ubotu> File docbook.cat found in docbook, kde4libs-data, kdelibs-data
<yellow> jrib, thanks
<jrib> yellow: np
<kquamme> can anyone provide some help recovering files from an overwritten ext3 partition?
<christopher> need help with feisty
<yellow> jrib,  find docbook.cat
<yellow> find: docbook.cat: No such file or directory
<eck> kquamme: you are out of luck
<brosioz> hi all how could i change the color of my hostname in console ?
<kquamme> that's what i though
<kquamme> ugh
<jrib> yellow: that was a command for ubotu
<eck> hope you have backups :-)
<kquamme> my toshiba restore only effected the first partition
<IndyGunFreak> so do i, you're probably hosed
<yellow> jrib, what's the command to find something like that
<tony__> how do yo find the folders where you make your backups
<yellow> this is for future ref
<kquamme> but this eMachines restore disk wiped everything out
<IndyGunFreak> kquamme, and thats why you're screwed
<kquamme> i had backed up my stuff in the NTFS partition to an ext3
<kquamme> yup, totally screwed
<eck> if it's just the partition table that is hosed, you _may_ be able to run the exact fdisk command that was used to create the partition and magically get your files back
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jrib> yellow: locate (but that won't show anything if the slocate database hasn't been updated recently, to force an update you would run 'sudo updatdb'), or you could use find, like so:  find STARTING_DIRECTORY -name docbook.cat
<eck> although i have never seen it work
<eck> just heard about it
<IndyGunFreak> alwyas keep some type of external backup
<ubernub> transgress_ i got the ndiswrapper
<SlimG> Anyone know of a site that can mail me if it registers changes on a specific site (frequently used to scan private torrent trackers to report when they've opened for registration)?
<eck> i have personally never been able to recover files
<transgress_> ubernub: okay have you done sudo ndiswrapper -i windowsfile.inf yet?
<yellow> jrib, thanks
<jrib> yellow: oops, had a typo there:  "updatedb" not "updatdb"
<ubernub> yes
<ubernub> it said driver already installed
<kquamme> hmm, maybe get it lined up w/ the old sector
<kquamme> it's worth a try, i mean, i have nothing to loose at this point
<eck> yeah
<jrib> yellow: and if you want to find what package includes a file even if you don't have the pacakge installed you can use the web app at packages.ubuntu.com or 'apt-file'
<IndyGunFreak> kquamme, just don't screw it up again
<IndyGunFreak> and learn to keep backups
<kquamme> i really can't
* Pelo feels a little ignored 
<IndyGunFreak> but i doubt you're gonna get anywhere
* lufis pats pelo
<yellow> jrib, awesome
<MybEvil_> How do I install IDEA? I downloaded it and it says I need to declare the JDK_HOME
<MybEvil_> but I don't know how
<yellow> Thanks a bunch man =)
<kquamme> it would be nice if i had something to get the NTFS partition down in size
<grout_> I have a fat32 drive, how can i format it to ext3 from the CLI?
<kquamme> cuz i had a gap between the ntfs partition and the ext3, so it shouldn't have wrote over my ext3 stuff
<Pelo> grout_,   parted --help
<lufis> Pelo: what's wrong?
<kquamme> gparted doesn't support resizing ntfs does it, i'll have to find something commercial, right?
<MybEvil_> Does anyone know how to setup IDEA ?
<Matux> still have a problem with HAL!!!!
<Matux> fail to initialize HAL!!!
<Matux> is this a Gnome bug?
<eck> kquamme: yeah, if it's just the partition table then all your data is still there, if you can figure out how to line the partition up on the right sector you are in luck
<MybEvil_> I read the Install-Linux.txt but it doesn't help much lol
<eck> it is probably harder than it sounds though
<kquamme> i bet
<Pelo> lufis,  the systray icon doesn't seem to work with the latest frostwire,  I wanted someone with an older version to send me their   forstwire.props  files so I can see if there is a line in there I can add to mine
<lufis> Pelo: oh, sorry. i have no idea
<kquamme> but i think it's totally possible
<lufis> Pelo: never used it. i like nicotine+
<Pelo> kquamme,  boot up the live cd and resize the etx3 partition,  should be safe enoug
<Pelo> lufis,  I like nicotine too but to coat my lungs , not to dl files with
<lufis> Pelo: :P
<kquamme> i don't have an ext3 anymore though, and ntfs is hogging the whole thing
<Pelo> :-)
<Matux> why would you have linux in ntfs
<Pelo> kquamme,  look up something called partition magic , might help
<kquamme> yea, i suppose i'll just pay for it
<drewsus> hello everyone
<scan_> hello
* Pelo eyes drewsus  suspiciously 
<steffen_> "/ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"
<drewsus> I have a problem and was wondering if anyone could help me out. Here it is:
<Spartacus> Anyone know if there is a way to install Macromedia Flash? Not the plugin, the program
<Spartacus> On Ubuntu, that is
<drewsus> I have installed Ubuntu and when it goes to boot it stalls. I run recovery mode and end up getting various errors
<drewsus> here is an example
<kquamme> moment of truth
<IndyGunFreak> kquamme, why is that/
<eck> Spartacus: i think you need to download whatever adobe.com provides
<drewsus> hda:hda dma_intr: status=0x51 {driveready seakcomplete error}
<MybEvil_> Can someone help me with setting up Intelliji IDEA?
<kquamme> indy: currently saving changes to the table to try and retrieve the info
<drewsus> ide:failed opcode was: unknown
<MybEvil_> this is the error i get:
<MybEvil_> No JDK found to run IDEA. Please validate either IDEA_JDK or JDK_HOME points to valid JDK installation
<Spartacus> Well, I can download the plugin through Add/remove, but not the actual flash maker
<drewsus> and then some other very similar errors (ie drive statuserror badCRC)
<snowpunk98> Could anyone suggest a good blog software to run on Ubuntu server, I would like it to also provide technical guides/articles
<kquamme> well i'm up a creek
<IndyGunFreak> kquamme, i thin you've been told that several times..lol
<Shrimpy> i have a problem, any body want to try and tackle this with me?
<IndyGunFreak> kquamme, this is one reason why i think keeping Linux on a completely separate hard drive is a good idea
<snowpunk98> Anyone with a blog suggestion?/
<kquamme> indy: yup, just confirming to eck that it didn't work
<Braille> hey shrimpy, hehe, that my mom's nickname since she was like 15. mom is small :)
<Softly> yo
<lufis> snowpunk98: wordpress? everybody's using it
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: depends what it is mate
<kquamme> indy: my linux install is fine
<kquamme> my data from XP that i backed up on an ext3 partition is what is gone
<Shrimpy> its a crappy sound problem, kinda a long story you if you to help
<IndyGunFreak> right, you lost all your files that the windows install overwrote on another partition
<nutterpc> crappy sound?
<nutterpc> 0_o?
<kquamme> yup
<Senderbasic> D00
<IndyGunFreak> kquamme, was that the only place you had them backed up?
<nutterpc> explain a little more about it Shrimpy
<Shrimpy> well i used to have sound with no problem except it would only work with one application. so i messed around and now i've got no sound
<nutterpc> hmms
<nutterpc> what did you mess around with?
<Softly> don't know
<kquamme> yea, i was trying to quickly clean up the family pc
<lufis> /name lufis-brb
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy, i'd say you need to change back whatever you messed around with
<Shrimpy> also nutterpc for some reason alsamixer does not work. rmmond and the other thing does not work
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: what did you mess with
<kquamme> we all have laptops, so my younger bro is the only one who uses it now
<Shrimpy> a config file :)
<nutterpc> which one Shrimpy
<kquamme> and he install a whole bunch of crap, so it was time for a nice fresh install
<Shrimpy> i'm not to sure. thats the problem
<nutterpc> 0_o
<Senderbasic> OMG! im installing xchat in china atm, ssh :)
<aum> hi - i've created a DVD iso ready to burn, what's the best prog to burn it to dvd-r
<aum> ?
<lufis-brb> aum: k3b
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: you need to find what was the last file you were messing with
<Shrimpy> i know nutterpc i have gone insance since then
<Senderbasic> China loves teh xchats ;)
<nutterpc> open up an xterm, su urself, and press up on the keyboard to list the last used commands
<Senderbasic> How are you doings btw ?
<nutterpc> you might find the one you messed with in there
<IndyGunFreak> aum, do you need a windows program or a Linux program?
<GionnyBoss> how can I understand from which repository is a package from?
<aum> linux
<Shrimpy> well nutterpc it happened yesterday
<IndyGunFreak> gnomebaker or k3b are both good
<aum> k
<Shrimpy> and i've been using a lot of commands to try and fix it
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: if you can find out for me what file it is you messed with I can help you a bit easier
<radar1976> I need some help
<radar1976> I'm really stuggling to get my apache vhosts to work
<Shrimpy> alright, nutterpc i thank you. well i am gooing to go though and try and file that file or forum. i'll be back in a couple of mins
<Braille> I/reply
<AdamKili> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<radar1976> I have copied my config from the old server to the new server,  and the vhosts don't work
<AdamKili> what's the other graphical package manager?
<IndyGunFreak> !synaptic ROCKS
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<Senderbasic> radar1976: perhaps evil syntax ?
<bruenig> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<AdamKili> apt-get isn't graphical
<lordkeiden> anyone know what package has made gnome have a real start button, like win xp's, down in the lower left? I kinda like it, but want to change it and the colors. I kinda gotta know what it is that did it before i can change it...
<IndyGunFreak> AdamKili, it doesn't need to be
<bruenig> it says adept
<IndyGunFreak> Synaptic is the graphical front end of Apt-get
<bruenig> apt-get is easier
<nutterpc> knowing my luck, what Shrimpy has done, has messed wit the .asoundrc file, in which case yes, his sound wouldn't work
<elgoldenteck> join #compiz-dev
<Shrimpy> nutterpc...you're right. i made a back up. but i don't remember if i saved itin the same folder. (and i forget where the .ssoundrc file is located)
<kevogod> Aptitude is the best.
<bruenig> apt-get is better
<almostkorean> hey so if i select my hard drive that i want to partition, but i want to keep all the files on there
<Senderbasic> What a nice woman i chatted with tonight, not the one that apparently won prizes because she was so good loking but a modest lady, perfect looking but not a model and not someone yould think "wow she is beautiful" ... ill have to get her, no doubt
<almostkorean> how do i do that in the ubuntu partitioner
<bruenig> almostkorean, you mean to resize?
<kevogod> bruenig, And why is apt-get better than aptitude?
<nutterpc> lol Shrimpy, hows that for a guess mate
<almostkorean> well its on my powerbook so i need to make a partition to put ubuntu on
<bruenig> kevogod, you initiated so I am going to say that you have the burden here
<Shrimpy> nutterpc i would shake your hand on that guess.
<kevogod> bruenig: Aptitude remembers dependencies while apt-get does not.
<nutterpc> :)
<bruenig> kevogod, apt-get does too, you ever seen apt-get autoremove
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: I know ubuntu once you set it up right doesn't give you any hassles
<nutterpc>  13:38:33 up 4 days,  5:34,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.04
<nutterpc> as u can see there
<bruenig> kevogod, but with autoremove, it gives you the option of removing dependencies, on aptitude it does not, more options = better, therefore
<alican> people could you tell me how can i manage my partitions?
<nutterpc> I've been kernel compiling, that's why my uptime is low
<cryedwolf> hey
<kevogod> bruenig, Aptitude does not require you to remove the dependencies.
<Shrimpy> alright
<Senderbasic> Im clearly loving that chick, totally surpasses any chick ive ever humped ;)
<almostkorean> im mostly worried about deleting all my shit on my hard drive
<alican> guys could you please help in partitioning
<bruenig> kevogod, when you do aptitude remove, it removes the dependencies automatically
<InLove> Enablekeylogger
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: well, what you need to do now, is look for the backup you said you made of the .asoundrc file
<kevogod> bruenig, Yes, but you can make it not do that.
<Senderbasic> OMF!
<bruenig> kevogod, ok well then they are equal, and you haven't met your burden
<Senderbasic> Neat call
<kevogod> bruenig, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/75882
<eck> alican: use fdisk
<nutterpc> not even knowing your hardware configuration on your pc, I can't even help recreate a basic .asoundrc which would get you up & running
<sonyvaio> hola a todos
<kevogod> "apt-get autoremove removes required packages"
<Shrimpy> alright nutterpc do you know the location of .asoundrc. like the folder
<alican> eck: where do i get that?
<bruenig> who is going to !ops Senderbasic
<cryedwolf> hey anyone know how to how to install a dvd drive
<jackson3452> is there any way to automatically install a LAMP server in edgy once I've already installed the desktop CD?
<Shrimpy> ok
<sonyvaio> saben necesito instalar los drivers para mi impresora en ubuntu 6.10
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: its normally in your home folder
<cryedwolf> ???
<alican> eck: does it have a gui?-
<OCgraphikz> what is a shell command that generates a lot of text
<sonyvaio> pero la extension es .rpm como lo hago?
<bruenig> cryedwolf, put it in and restart, or hopefully you turned off the computer first, and then put it in and start
<OCgraphikz> they do it in a lot of movies and they say they are hacking when they do it
<eck> alican: no, it does not have a gui. it comes standard
<nutterpc> OCgraphikz: follow the white rabbot
<bruenig> kevogod, that was one incident, not something widespread nor anything significant
<nutterpc> :P
<Senderbasic> bruenig, the gang is nicer then it ever was if ever been eval -1 so, nice
<alican> eck: is there any partitioning software that comes with a gui?
<nutterpc> rabbit*
<OCgraphikz> hehe
* nutterpc smirks
<Senderbasic> bruenig: !envarwebz
<kevogod> bruenig, Aptitude provides a text interface while apt-get does not. If you concede they are equal in terms of functionality then aptitude is better because of this.
<OCgraphikz> doesnt work
<OCgraphikz> :P
<eck> alican: gparted
<madman91> hey all
<bruenig> kevogod, the text interface is pointless and cluttered and not useful
<alican> eck: thanks thanks thanks ^^
<jackson3452> is there any way to automatically install a LAMP server in edgy once I've already installed the desktop CD?
<madman91> I am looking for a replacement for amarok.. something that manages music .. and can read .flac .mp3 and
<alican> eck: can i get it via the repositories
<alican> ?
<comradec> Hi, I'm running drake on a compaq v2000 laptop.  I can't seem to get the monitor to shut off the backlight after 10 mins or so.  I tried setting the power off in the xorg.conf and with xscreensaver.  It just blanks the screen instead of turning the backlight off...
<fazed> hi i have ubuntu 6.06, all  updates. Xorg with nvidia binary drivers. everyhtings good but if i logout the system just locks up. can anyone help?
<jackson3452> madman91: banshee
<crazy_bus> my system partition has lost files again.  fsck tells me of deleted inodes.  Is there anything I can do
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: as soon as I get some things finished on my lappy, I'll be able to help others boost ubuntu up a bit
<Senderbasic> ^=!play, diceman
<javiolo> kevogod dont forget that aptitude when removing deletes dependeces
<InLove> pwnage
<nutterpc> trying to get the kernel right atm, which is proving a pain in the backside >_>
<kevogod> javiolo, I know.
<bruenig> javiolo, so does apt-get
<nwebmaster> Hello!
<balleyne> Question about filesystem formats: If I'm looking to share an external hard drive with linux/windows, is FAT32 my best bet? Any other suggestions? Thanks
<Shrimpy> hey nutterpc i know i went through two folders when i changed it. any suggestions? i did a file search and i've got nothing
<Senderbasic> I feel i need that girl, she was true
<fazed> balleyne, yes fat32
<madman91> jackson3452: full flac support?
<javiolo> bruenig mmm didnt worked for me, I had to use debfoster
<Senderbasic> And hence shell be
<nwebmaster> i uesed ubuntu at 256mb Ram not work
<OCgraphikz> nutterpc : Do you know the command though?
<balleyne> thanks :)
<bruenig> balleyne, yeah for sharing files between the two, or maybe ext3 and you can get the fs-driver.org ext3 driver for windows
<bruenig> javiolo, you have to do sudo apt-get autoremove
<jackson3452> madman91: I'm fairly certain. let me double-check for you
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: set nautilus to show hidden files
<almostkorean> ok nm turns out i need to get mactools
<nutterpc> see if it pops up that way
<nutterpc> OCgraphikz: nope
<javiolo> bruenig ahh ok,  well now I only use aptitude :)
<Shrimpy> yeah cntrl h
<Shrimpy> nothing
<nutterpc> hmms
<bruenig> javiolo, it is a newer feature, perhaps you didn't give it a try in edgy
<nwebmaster> who have a miracle for ubuntu
<javiolo> nwebmaster try xubuntu
<madman91> jackson3452: thanks
<Senderbasic> LEts see if the neighbours are awake, lets crank up the volume to 90% :)
<Senderbasic> They love that :P
<jackson3452> madman91: wikipedia says it does. I'm not actually on linux at the moment so I can't tell you, but if you don't like it it's not a huge pain to install/uninstall or anything. just sudo apt-get install banshee should do it
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: only thing I can suggest is to look thru all the folders you can remember going thru, but, this time, to find all the files in them, use xterm
<bruenig> Senderbasic is a pretty good bot, he flies under the radar well
<madman91> jackson3452: yea im getting it
<jackson3452> is there any way to automatically install a LAMP server in edgy once I've already installed the desktop CD?
<madman91> jackson3452: issues.. banshee wont run .. error
<jackson3452> madman91: what kind of error?
<bruenig> jackson3452, install apache, then mysql then php?
<javiolo> jackson3452 with the ubuntu server cd you have that option
<Senderbasic> bruenig: i know the scent of a bot, am i one... you think ?
<jackson3452> javiolo: I know. that's why I'm asking this question
<jackson3452> bruenig: that's not hard to configure or anything?
<madman91> jackson3452: ill pastebin it
<bruenig> !dvd > cryedwolf
<InLove> bruenig: meknowthingsknot e is none
<jackson3452> madman91: all righty
<javiolo> jackson3452 just apt-get it :)
<fazed> anyone happen to know why ubuntu 6.0.6 freezes when you log out of X (end current session)? nvidia binary drivers.
<jackson3452> javiolo: haha all righty then
<madman91> jackson3452: http://madman91.pastebin.ca/371107
<javiolo> jackson3452 I tried that and works perfect
<christopher> anyone know how to install gyachi in feisty
<jackson3452> madman91: all right give me a moment
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. I was wondering, my xchat client keeps stopping downloads. They slow down, then they stop at 0.
<nutterpc> working on a sunday, dammit................ah well, least its money
<madman91> jackson3452: ok.. no problem
<GionnyBoss> jackson3452: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server php5-mysql php5-gd
<switchy> hi all, when I change my keybindings in the configuration editor (in this case, changing the open window menu from alt + space), it does not take effect, how can I change that keybinding permenently to alt+ m
<Phreddy_Pfander> quit Poof
<Senderbasic> Is _NOT_ accepting sanity calls from outside a virtue by morons on irc nowdays ? / I for one can not see how that ever improved brainpowerphattening..
<jackson3452> madman91: do a sudo aptitude search sqlite and then sudo aptitude search mono and install the main packages for both of those platforms (I can't tell you what they're called since I'm not on linux and all)
<madman91> jackson3452: ok .. h/o im updating right now
<Senderbasic> bruenig: please explain yourself..
<ryanpg> hi.... perhaps I'm missing something... but is there a way to drag a file into a nautilus window that's full of folders, and have the file go into the root folder rather than one of the subfolders?
<bruenig> ryanpg, drag it into the empty space
<ryanpg> bruenig, what if there's no empty space?
<Braille> make sure that "view" is not set to "list"
<ryanpg> Braille, ahh... ok so it's just a list vs. icon view thing
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I'm having trouble with dcc transfers over xchat. Is there a problem with my firewall or something?
<jackson3452> ryanpg: if you're not uncomfortable with the terminal a better way would just be to do a cp -R /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<InLove> sonic, pay no attention to bruen.. he seems crazy atm
<ryanpg> jackson3452, yeah that's a good way to do it... though for file management I usually end up resorting to using mc
<Senderbasic> we will, thx loves
<ryanpg> jackson3452, I was just wondering if there was a nautilus "trick"
<switchy> hi all, when I change my keybindings in the configuration editor (in this case, changing the open window menu from alt + space), it does not take effect, how can I change that keybinding permenently to alt+ m?
<jackson3452> ryanpg: yeah I figured.. just wanted to be as useful as possible haha
<ryanpg> jackson3452, thanks though :)
<madman91> jackson3452: same errors
<marcos_> xD
<madman91> jackson3452: i installed sqlite and mono
<marcos_> t 2 xD
<mastermixer> could anyone in here please tell me what's the name of the font shown in this screenshot? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=36386&file1=36386-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=BrushedC
<Shrimpy> nutterpc i found asoundrc
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I was wondering.
<nutterpc> goodo
<nutterpc> now, where is it
<Senderbasic> Im clearly unstable and may disrupt stuff, ill be at 2600.. later
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I turn off Ubuntu's firewall?
<Spartacus> Anyone here have experience with Ktoons?
<jackson3452> madman91: damn... I'm sorry to say that I can't help you at this point. you may want to do some research, look it up on the forums, ask other people, or try some other music player (maybe rhythmbox or something?). I'm terribly sorry
<Malachi> Spaghetti_Knife: Try using firestarter. 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<Shrimpy> nutterpc it seems i made two files there.   asound.conf     and     asound.confg
<nutterpc> what I suggest you do Shrimpy, open your original .asoundrc, and compare it against the two backups
<Spaghetti_Knife> Malachi: Currently installing updates, so apt isn't usable right now. Thanks.
<tale_> I'm trying to enable spdif output on a turtle beach catalina sound card that I have.  I've read through all the posts I could fine on the ubuntuforums site and I'm still stuck.  Can anybody help me with this?
<pearism> hello...my linux install is assigning the label sdb1 to my root harddrive (hd0) and sda1 to an external Firewire drive when it's connected. will this cause problems? I thought the bootdrive always had to be sda1
<Malachi> Spaghetti_Knife: Let me know if you still have problems. Hopefully I'll still be here.
<quaal> anyone know how to get python 2.4.4 ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Malachi: Thanks.
<darkch1ld> what's the best program to capture video from a webcam?
<Shrimpy> nutterpc: those are the only files. and one is a lot larger then the other. also i don't know if i ned to rename it. and also what do i do to make it that one. (for example i am going to save both files on a flash drive. and then deploy one of them. (but i dont know what i would do
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: open them up and have a look, compare whats in them against the original .asoundrc
<Shrimpy> nutterpc: crap the files are .asound    so does this mean i still need to find asoundrc?
<nutterpc> have a look thru them
<Shrimpy> sudo mv /etc/esound/esd.conf /etc/esound/esd.conf_backup
<Shrimpy>    i also found this
<Shrimpy> the two files are way different. but i dont know what to do with them
<OCgraphikz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<quaal> anyone know how to get python 2.4.4 ?
<pearism> hello...my linux install is assigning the label sdb1 to my root harddrive (hd0) and sda1 to an external Firewire drive when it's connected. will this cause problems? I thought the bootdrive always had to be sda1??
<OCgraphikz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7443/ - Is there a reason for this?
<bruenig> quaal, compile it
<OCgraphikz> quaal : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy << In there
<Hasrat_USA> quaal: it comes with edgy eft by default
<bruenig> Hasrat_USA, all I see is python 2.4.3
<Hasrat_USA> you have edgy eft 6.10?
<bruenig> Hasrat_USA, yes
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: I would stay and help ya a bit more dude, but I have to go to work
<bruenig> !info python2.4
<Hasrat_USA> hmm then why do i see 2.4.4c1 then?
<ubotu> python2.4: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.4~c1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2783 kB, installed size 9884 kB
<darkch1ld> anyone found a jabber client that'll send files over googletalk?
<wheels3572> where can I get the following files?  !! Please install GLib 2.6.0 or above and the GLib development files. It is
<wheels3572> !! important that you install GModule, which is part of GLib as well. GLib
<quaal> Hasrat_USA, but when i run pymol i get this: /usr/bin/pymol: 8: python2.4.4: not found
<Shrimpy> no its fine. i appericate what you've done so far
<OKnotOK> question - i'm totally new to ubuntu, and using the terminal to get things done - how do i change dir to my home folder?
<SubMOA> root to get updates; typed "sudo su" <enter> "firefox" <enter>  still no root access
<Shrimpy> have a good one
<bruenig> weird
<nutterpc> Shrimpy: when I get paid time and a half, I ain't complaining
<MybEvil_> How do you add something to the classpath?
<wheels3572> important that you install GModule, which is part of GLib as well. GLib
<Shrimpy> hahaha
<bruenig> OKnotOK, just do cd, that will take you to /home/username
<bruenig> SubMOA, are you asking a question?
<OKnotOK> thnx
<SubMOA> bruenig, yes... opps... I must have deleted the first part.  Sorry.
<bruenig> OKnotOK, also, the terminal by default opens to the terminal
<bruenig> *home folder
<Senderbasic> Demidex:fry:judecca.aculei.net:duration:2h:unrecall
<ingrix> Hello.  When I was in synaptic, I accidentally clicked to install a new kernel image without knowing it at the time, and now Ubuntu won't boot up.  How do I get grub to load up the old vmlinux-2.6.17-10-generic kernel?
<bruenig> wow Senderbasic is still going
<SubMOA> Trying to run firefox from root (to get updates) so i typed "sudo su" <enter> "firefox" <enter> and it started just fine, but still can't get updates
<ardchoille> SubMOA: sudo -i
<bruenig> ingrix, when you turn on the computer, hit escape and there should be a list of all your kernels, ubuntu never removes kernels
<OKnotOK> i can't get wine to run any .exe files -- always says "module not found"
<ardchoille> SubMOA: Are you on Dapper?
<bruenig> SubMOA, what sort of updates are you looking for?
<Braille> what does "-i" do
<Senderbasic> bruenig: what is nice was never, have you ever been samoan ? :)
<Supre_Me> hello, i'm trying to install Savage which is a .run file. I run it with sh and get the following error output: /home/tobbe/.setup4581: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> SubMOA: If you're on Dapper, firefox updates are locked in firefox
<SubMOA> I am on Ubuntu and just the general, generic updates
<GionnyBoss> SubMOA: I don't understand what are you trying to do... just do the updates normally with the update manager or with "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ardchoille> SubMOA: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Braille> word
<SubMOA> GionnyBoss, I'm pretty new, sorry, I was just doing the click click click thing.  OK, so doing that I wll upgrade everything, right? (not just firefox)
<bruenig> Supre_Me, try sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-dev
<bruenig> SubMOA, running firefox as root won't upgrade it
<aum> hi - can't burn movid DVD, getting "unable to PERFORM OPC: Input/output error" - disk is DVD-R, burner is HL DVDRAM GSA-4165B - any ideas?
<quaal> OCgraphikz, i see no reference to python 2.4.4 in that link.
<drfoz> anyone know if it is even possible to get jack to run with realtime in edgy?  ive been do my research but its very confusing
<Senderbasic> "Lady Nikon" was downed, she wasnt pretty btw :=)
<GionnyBoss> SubMOA: no problem :) I just was trying to understand what was your problem. Yeah, it will update everything
<SubMOA> GionnyBoss, that's the thing, (I just noticed) the update manager is greyed out... I can't, and the update history days I haven't updated ever.  reading on the help page, it says you have to run root to install updates
<tehxed> gyaresu: You stil there?
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with missing files?
<bruenig> SubMOA, you can't update the firefox in dapper
<SubMOA> bruenig, do ou know what will
<SubMOA> i'm in Edgy
<Senderbasic> tehxed: hi dood, how its going ?
<gop> hey
<bruenig> SubMOA, what are you trying to update exactly, you have the latest firefox I assume
<gop> I used envy
<gop> script
<gop> but
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gop> know berly won't run
<Supre_Me> bruenig, thanks, it worked!
<tracy> is anyone using beryl? i got it yesterday and it worked nice,  but now i cant switch sides of the cube for some reason?
<OCgraphikz> I need some help getting tcl installed, sudo apt-get tcl isn't working
<switchy> tracy: did you try going into the settings manager?
<GionnyBoss> SubMOA: just try to open a terminal and write "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tracy> yes, switchy
<gop> does envy script break berrly
<SubMOA> bruenig, firefox 2.0, but I got it new and haven't updated since them, so I assume i have a lot of potential exploites
<Shrimpy> ocgraphikz have you tried the package manager?
<tracy> im not sure if i disabled something, and if so i dont know what
<OCgraphikz> nope
<ingrix_> I apologize for signing off
<cryedwolf> hey im trying to install some thing but its asking for a username and password i've typed it in but its not taking it
<bruenig> SubMOA, no, they have put out a 2.0.1 but that is it
<tehxed> Senderbasic: Hey man
<tehxed> I could use your help with fglrx issues
<Shrimpy> sometimes apt-get and package manager have different things
<bruenig> tehxed, that is a bot
<switchy> is the box for "Rotate Cube" checked?
<SubMOA> i just read something that there is some guy that's finding exploits almost everyday and releasing them before giving mozilla a chance to fix them... kind of got me all hot and bothered about it
<tehxed> bruenig: what do you mean by bot?
<ingrix_> bruenig: I will try to configure grub one more time, but if I can't get it I will be back
<tehxed> bruenig: what's a bot?
<Senderbasic> tehxed: good to see you man... how do you like the society ?
<tracy> yes switchy
<tehxed> bruenig: oh =(
<tehxed> I'll shutup then
<tracy> thats why i wanst sure why it isnt rotating
<Xerocide> I have a problem when I try to boot linux off the cd.
<Senderbasic> bruenig: ssh
<Senderbasic> kids these days..
<bruenig> tehxed, yeah it is a very good bot
<tlegistrae> I installed legacy nvidia drivers and my x fails to load, I would like to set it bad to defaults.  I ran nvidias uninstall process, but x still fails to boot.  Is there an easy way t o use the live cd to repair my video sets to the ubuntu defualt?
<gop> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tehxed> bruenig: I don't know if you're being serious or not...
<frankd3> tracy: try holding down CTRL+ALT and move your mouse around
<switchy> what are the listed keybindings to rotate the cube?
<Xerocide> Every time I pick "Start or install ubuntu" it says a few things and then goes to another screen that says some more stuff then my computer just restarts.
<bruenig> tehxed, I am being serious
<tracy> im on a laptop, frankd3, does that make a difference
<kitsuneofdoom> do you know how to use sftp to put a directory instead of a file?
<ardchoille> !bot | tehxed
<ubotu> tehxed: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tracy> i was using ctrl alt (arrow) yesterday
* Senderbasic tehxed bot he sais ?
<bruenig> !bot | Senderbasic
<ubotu> Senderbasic: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Madpilot> Xerocide, below the "start/install ubuntu" option on that very first menu is a "test this CD" option - have you run that?
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I set up a static IP address for Ubuntu?
<Shrimpy> hello, anyone here really good with sound problems?
<tehxed> bruenig: stop messing around
<bruenig> Senderbasic, don't respond to ubotu he is a bot
<frankd3> tracy: no it shouldn't matter.  well try holding down CTRL+ALT and hold down LEFT click on your mouse and move the mouse around
<SubMOA> i use beryl... cool stuff... I want to get voice commands to move it around, etc. but I have been lazy
* Senderbasic tehxed tell him to shut up or frontal lobes will him him dead on
<tehxed> Senderbasic: "* Senderbasic tehxed bot he sais ?"
<shwag> which one is better.  aMule or xMule ?
<Xerocide> When I try running that, it does the exact same thing.  Everything does the same thing except the "Memory test" option.
<bulmer> kitsuneofdoom: why dont you tar a directory first then "put" it at the destination
<OCgraphikz> Shrimpy : What is the command line for dpkg TCL
* Senderbasic tehxed Aye!
<frankd3> Spaghetti_Knife: try looking in /etc/network/interfaces
<tracy> frankd3, is it supposed to do something?
<aridese> hey guys, is there a linux equivalent to artmoney (memory editor to cheat at games)
<tehxed> bruenig: "* Senderbasic tehxed tell him to shut up or frontal lobes will him him dead on"
<frankd3> well that's a way i move the cube around in 3d
<bruenig> tehxed, what are you telling me for, he is a bot, I already told you that
<tracy> well i dont use a mouse
<tlegistrae> Can anyone tell me how to access my harddisk installation of ubuntu from the live cd?
<SubMOA> aridese, osalt.com is a great OS Alternative website
<Madpilot> Xerocide, sounds like a bad burn. Did you run md5sum on the ISO before you burned it?
<tracy> use the mousepad, but yesterday it did fine with ctrl alt (arrow direction)
<aridese> SubMOA: yeah but i need artmoney
<bulmer> tlegistrae: mount it
<frankd3> tracy:  how about holding down CTRL+ALT and either press the right or left arrow
<Xerocide> I ordered the CD from the Ubuntu...So I guess it isn't a bad burn?
<Shrimpy> ocgraphikz sorry i have no clue
<tracy> frankd3, i did that
<tracy> its not working
<Spaghetti_Knife> frankd3: There's no such directory
<SubMOA> aridese, ohh, sorry, haha... can't help man
<tracy> thats my problem
<tehxed> bruenig: Think you could help with an fglrx issue?
<SubMOA> aridese, that was a kind-hearted chuckle, btw...
<Madpilot> Xerocide, it still could be a dud CD - that does happen even with pressed CDs...
<tlegistrae> bulmer: thx
<bruenig> tehxed, no
<frankd3> Spaghetti_Knife: vi /etc/network/interfaces
<frankd3> tracy:  hold up let me check mine very quick
<Senderbasic> !Spenderbasicz, que bruenig -s 15m
<Spaghetti_Knife> frankd3: Now what do I do? I don't want to frak my system.
<Wingz> hello?
<bruenig> !howdy | Wingz
<ubotu> Wingz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tehxed> bruenig: thanks anyways
<underdog5004> Ok, I tried to install the nvidia-glx-legacy driver for my nvidia Geforce2 go card, but when I get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Spaghetti_Knife> frankd3: There's a line that says: "Network 192.168.0.5."
<Wingz> Wow
<Spaghetti_Knife> Is that the static IP address?
<Wingz> There's alotta people in the channel
<Wingz> wait, isn't that the ip you get wiht a router
<Xerocide> Every CD I have burned does the same thing, could it possibly be my computer?
<bulazeem> hi, i am having trouble with ubuntu finding my hard drive when i try to install.  my hard drive is an 80GB SATA HD.  i read somewhere that ubuntu has problems with sata hd but i cant figgure out what to do to fix it.  any help?
<Madpilot> Wingz, 940 is pretty typical for this channel.
<Wingz> I tried to telnet an I.P called 192.168.0.100
<frankd3> Spaghetti_Knife:  um.. try a different way then.  System -> Administration -> Networking
<Wingz> didn't work
<ardchoille> Wingz: there's sometimes more :)
<pirothezero> so memtest86 on new ram that i just bought at frys 20 minutes ago with 232 errors is that normal?
<Wingz> cool
<snadge> is it possible to use XFree86 instead of x.org in ubuntu edgy? the reason I ask.. is the x.org driver for siliconmotion is incredibly slow, compared to the old xfree86 that i used to use ages ago.. but nobody seems to use it anymore, because its out of date.. any ideas?
<Madpilot> Wingz, probably because that IP wasn't running a telnet server...
<Wingz> oh..
<Senderbasic> All power reverted to frontal lobes, at vectorialize vect, go is expected sire!
<Wingz> dang
<Spaghetti_Knife> frankd3: What's wrong? is 192.168.0.5 not the IP address?
<Zero9983> my apache already installed , where should i put my index.html ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-224-136-132-no23.tbcn.telia.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Wingz> Hey guys, is finding driver's hard on ubuntu
<Wingz> I'm downloading it right now
<kitsuneofdoom> bulmer: because I'm trying to do a backup from a computer with just an NTFS partition
<underdog5004> any ideas for my issue?
<frankd3> Spaghetti_Knife:  it's an ip.  i thought you want to set up a static ip
<Spaghetti_Knife> frankd3: Right. Now what? I've opened it up.
<Wingz> Wait, isn't static IPs easier to hack?
<Wingz> because they neverchange?
<Zero9983> my apache already installed , where should i put my index.html ?
<Madpilot> Wings, you shouldn't need many drivers for Ubuntu - most stuff will just work
<Spaghetti_Knife> Wingsz: I guess... but I'm not really paranoid about that.
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: /var/www/
<Wingsz> lol
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: by default anyway - you can change it in your apache config.
<Spaghetti_Knife> frankd3: So all I do is change the DHCP menu to "Static IP Address?"
<Wingsz> Madpilot: Cause I have a printer and I want to make sure it works with Ubuntu
<frankd3> Spaghetti_Knife:  correct
<Madpilot> Wingsz, what make & model of printer?
<Spaghetti_Knife> frankd3: Okay, thanks.
<Wingsz> and that everything on my Toshiba laptop works with ubuntu too
<Wingsz> Lexmark E232
<frankd3> Spaghetti_Knife: np
<Wingsz> and do I need to get drivers for  my wireless when I install ubuntu?
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso:  i still fresh i will try later , and php also put at the same folder ?
<Madpilot> Wingsz, probably not, but some wireless needs more setup than others. Depends which wireless card/chip you have
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: That folder is what will be loaded anytime someone tries to reach your IP via a web browser, so all things served via http.
<frankd3> tracy: under General Options -> shortcuts -> Rotate Cube -> Rotate left and right is all setup correctly
<Wingsz> Madpilot: Great, I have a didgey wireless chipset
<Madpilot> Wingsz, dodgy, you mean? Or is that a brand name?
<bulazeem> anyone know what can be done to install ubuntu on a sata HD?
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: i alraady copy index.html how come still cant ? i use 127.0.0.1
<Wingsz> lol
<Wingsz> yeah, dodgey
<Wingsz> typo...
<Wingsz> >.<
<shwag> is there anyway for me to install something that came as a .rpm ?
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: a) is index.html word readable?  (chmod a+r if not), b) is apache running?  (sudo invoke-rc.d apache start if not)
<tonyyarusso> !rpm | shwag
<factotum> shwag: yeah use alien
<ubotu> shwag: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tonyyarusso> shwag: You're better off not doing so.  what is it?
<Madpilot> ubotu, wireless | Wingsz
<ubotu> Wingsz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Madpilot> ubotu, printer | Wingsz
<ubotu> Wingsz: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Wingsz> cool
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso:  yes my apache is running
<Wingsz> thanks
<shwag> tonyyarusso: lightscribe software.
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: and if you open firefox and visit http://localhost , you get nothing?
<bulazeem> a site i found says that ubuntu doesnt support sata.  dunno if that is true but if it is, does anyone know what i can use that does?   maybe fedora?
<ericj2190> i broke my sudoers file, can i restore it without booting into recovery mode?
<Alonea> hey, I have one of those multi card readers built into my laptop. How do I get linux to recognize it?
<Madpilot> bulazeem, my only HDD is SATA, it's working just fine.
<bulazeem> how?
<factotum> bulazeem: if it didn't i wouldnt be talking to you right now
<GMWeezel> How can I change the theme and background via the command line?
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: if u see this page mean ur apache already installed ... alot ...
<bulazeem> it wont find my darn HD
<factotum> bulazeem: you on a Mac or something?
<ardchoille> GMWeezel: man gconftool-2
<Wingsz> thanks for you help, madpilot
<Wingsz> bye everyone
<bulazeem> im on a windows machine.  i used nvidia raid on my single sata hd
<Madpilot> Wingsz, np, good luck.
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: Sounds like you didn't actually get your new index.html into the dir.
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: try using cp with sudo
<GMWeezel> ardchoille: Thanks
<bulazeem> factotum: every time i go to install ubuntu it freezes on step 5/6 while searching for a HD to partition
<Madpilot> bulazeem, a single HDD is not RAID. Your SATA chipset might be fakeRAID capable, though - mine is
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<jean-b> hello there
<Shrimpy> hi
<bulazeem> Madpilot: when i installed my win xp i had to put in a floppy disk that had nvidia raid drivers on it.  thats all i know about that.  im not sure what fakeraid even is
<jean-b> when you uninstall programs, a directory remain in home
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso:  i got already i think i know what my problem
<esaym> is there any kind of download manager for firefox??
<Zero9983> hehe
<jean-b> with the time i have acumulated a lot of directories in home
<jean-b> a lot of them of programs i dont use anymore
<Gogf> I have a question for you all
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: can u try access my ip ? try can see the testing page o not ?
<Gogf> Do you not eat from the mouth of the weazel?
<jean-b> how can i remove them?
<kieran> question: how do I get a list of the installed packages? :-)
<Madpilot> bulazeem, that's because XP is mentally handicapped and can't install on SATA. Ubuntu isn't, and can. I've never had any problems with my nVidia SATA stuff, so I'm not sure what your issue is, really...
<ardchoille> jean-b: Those are personal configs for the apps you've used. If you have uninstalled the app, then the directory in $HOME for that app is safe to delete.
<khaije1> kieran: dpkg -l | sort | less
<SilentDis> jean-b, to remove a directory, the command is rm -r directoryname
<Madpilot> Gogf, huh?
<kieran> khaijel - ty
<Gogf> Let me reiterate
<Gogf> Do you not eat from the mouth of the weazel?
<jean-b> is there an apt-get command to automaticaly purge the configs for the uninstalled programs?
<SilentDis> !offtopic | Gogf
<ubotu> Gogf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kieran> now that I know how to get list, I forgot what I was looking for :-P
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: I could do that, yes.  Make sure you have port 80 forwarded in your router.
<bulazeem> Madpilot: so what do you sugguest that i do?  maybe delete my partition and then try to install ubuntu?   also, in your bios settings does it have your HD listed as external sata 1?
<Gogf> hi
<OCgraphikz> what is the command line for new directory?
<ardchoille> mkdir
<OCgraphikz> i forgot dir
<SilentDis> OCgraphikz, mkdir directoryname :)
<OCgraphikz> thx
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: php also go to same dir ?
<khaije1> kieran: most useful is dpg -l | grep -i "whatImLookingFor"
<bulazeem> Madpilot: maybe it is because my HD is not partitioned really and is 100% win xp?
<ingrix> Hello.  I was in here earlier, and I need some help installing/configuring Grub, since it won't boot my Ubuntu kernel, and it is concerning me a great deal
<Madpilot> bulazeem, I can't recall what my BIOS lists my SATA HD as - probably SCSI/SATA HDD - not external
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: yes.
<kieran> khaijel - that's what I'm doing now to find what pkgs are needed to install xfree86 on ubuntu server
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: thanks u alot
<Madpilot> bulazeem, in the install, there should be a "partition your drive" step, you can push XP into it's corner and make space for Ubuntu then.
<tonyyarusso> shwag: You might try sending a support request asking for a source tarball so that you can build your own debian package.
<gop> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<davejustdave>                              help?? when i open my "add/remove programs" its list some applications that i cannot find when on my desktop, namely "tomboy notes" and "adonthell" game
<underdog5004> Ok, I tried to install the nvidia-glx-legacy driver for my nvidia Geforce2 go card, but when I get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<khaije1> kieran: you probably don't want to lok for XFree86 since it's not used anymore, it was replaced with xorg after liscencing issues
<bulazeem> Madpilot: when i get to that step it just sits there and sits there until i press cancel.   it just has a little circular cursor with a ball going in circles and i waited for 1 hr last night and no results
<shwag> tonyyarusso: did that already. now on to alien
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: where i can configure if i want change index.html to abc.html ?
<kieran> ahh, will grep my ubuntu desktop for xorg then, hx
<kieran> thx
<OCgraphikz> is there a way to make it so I can do anything to any folder
<ingrix> I am on Kubuntu right now so that I can get some help with this, but Grub won't load my vmlinux-2.6.17-10-generic kernel for /dev/hda1, and I am not sure what I am supposed to do.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<darkch1ld> what would usb bus 2 device 3 be in /dev/whatever format?
<tonyyarusso> shwag: good
<khaije1> kieran: all the packages are listed with the xserver prefix though, if that helps :-)
<kieran> thx :-)
<david_> hello
<bulazeem> Madpilot: do you think i need to update my bios?
<Madpilot> bulazeem, very strange. I'm also not sure why your BIOS would show your HDD as 'external'...
<SilentDis> underdog5004, i ended up going non-free myself, and just used !envy to install the latest nvidia drivers from nvidia's website
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: /etc/apache2/ has all the relevant config.
<SubMOA> I have successfully (you have no idea how proud I am of that...) navigated to my music folder (using the terminal) now how do I run a Flac file?  I tried typing the name, I tried using ls and typing the number and I tried "./" but it didn't work
<Madpilot> bulazeem, flashing/updating  your bios can't hurt. Might even make XP behave better.
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: thanks
<underdog5004> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<underdog5004> thank you very much!
<SilentDis> underdog5004, nt :)
<david_> anyone be able to help me with qemu/kqemu?
<SilentDis> !anyone | david_
<ubotu> david_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<davejustdave> help?? when i open my "add/remove programs" its list some applications that i cannot find when on my desktop, namely "tomboy notes" and "adonthell" game
<kieran> khaijel - thx, got them dl'ing now :-)
<david_> I am running Feisty and followed the guide on installing Qemu under Ubuntu on Ubuntu help, so everything is installed and running but when i run the install for windows it hangs and doesn't move at the hardware detecting
<kevogod> I am receiving "udevd-event[1688] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" when I try to run the Ubuntu 6.10 install. I have a Promise SATA controller. Does anyone know if there is a workaround to get 6.10 to install?
<frankd3> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lufis> davejustdave: tomboy notes is an applet, you'll find it when you right-click on the panel and look for it
<SilentDis> davejustdave, tomboy notes is an applet iirc.  right click your task bar, and you should see a notes item there.
<SubMOA> another question:  I thought "home" was a generic term used when referring to your home folder... to navigate, though, I have to type "/home/"home name" etc. etc.  what's up?  can I change that from saying "home" to something else?
<lufis> davejustdave: right click and click "add applet", i mean
<SilentDis> !info adonthell
<ubotu> adonthell: A 2D graphical roleplaying game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4.cvs.20050813-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 249 kB, installed size 916 kB
<khaije1> kieran: :-) i know a little help can make a big difference, let me know if you still have troubles afterwards
<lufis> davejustdave: ugh, "add to panel", i mean
<SilentDis> davejustdave, adonthell should either be in Applications > Games, or you might just have to run it directly (alt-f2, type in adonthell)
<OCgraphikz> is there a way to make it so I have "Permission" in every folder, so I don't have to do everything through sudo
<digi_> I am new to linux and am wondering if compiling a program from source is something that would be to difficult for me
<ardchoille> OCgraphikz: That would be very dangerous
<davejustdave> thanks silent ans lufis
<davejustdave> and
<lufis> digi_: not if you know what you're doing. it's a pretty simple process :)
<ingrix> digi_: Not at all.  Just make sure you have at least the build-essential package for your OS, otherwise you will have a tough time
<OCgraphikz> I'm a risk-taker :P
<Madpilot> OCgraphikz, that's a very bad idea.
<SilentDis> digi_, if you have the build-essential package installed (sudo aptitude install build-essential), usually there's a makefile in the archive that just does everything for you :)
<OCgraphikz> I'm trying to install ActiveTcl
<david_> ?
<OCgraphikz> And it won't let me install to the directory that it recommend =[
<hawke_> Hello all.  Can anyone tell me what version of GCC the latest dapper kernel is compiled with, or suggest how I can find out for myself?
<digi_> does anyone know of a good tutorial for compiling stuff?
<tonyyarusso> !compile | digi_
<ubotu> digi_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ingrix> How would I go about configuring GRUB to boot a kernel on my /dev/hda1 so that it will boot regularly?  I accidentally installed a different kernel version, and stupidly replaced the new menu.lst with the old one, and now the kernel refuses to boot up.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Grr, xChat is still closing my connection when I xdcc.
<ardchoille> OCgraphikz: What happens when you try to use sudo to install?
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I change that?
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: there no file for me to change index.html to abc.html
<Kioshen> ingrix, run sudo update-grub
<ingrix> Kioshen: From my /dev/hda1?
<Madpilot> OCgraphikz, how is activetcl packaged?
<ingrix> Kioshen: Or could it be from anywhere?
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: When you say change to, you mean you want the default loaded per dir to be abc.html, or you want to rename the file?
<OCgraphikz> one sec
<OCgraphikz> let me test something
<digi_> im trying to get the most recent version of rhythmbox 0.9.8 the one that dapper has is 0.9.3 so I figure the only way to get the newest one is by compiling it
<david_> I am running Feisty and followed the guide on installing Qemu under Ubuntu on Ubuntu help, so everything is installed and running but when i run the install for windows it hangs and doesn't move at the hardware detecting
<Kioshen> ingrix, anywhere it doesn't matter
<ingrix> Kioshen: Thank you.  I will do that and see how it turns out.  I appreciate it much
<lufis> digi_: it's a good way to learn how... it's not hard, but you have to install the dependencies
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: default loaded per dir to be abc.html o something else
<lufis> digi_: it usually goes like this: ./configure, make, sudo make install. run ./configure --help to see options you may want/not want
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: That's in the apache.conf, or possibly, sites-available/default000
<tonyyarusso> (I think)
<cafuegr> digi_: except we use `checkinstall' to keep packages manageable, as `make install' puts crap everywhere.
<digi_> ok cool, I'll do a little research and give it a try
<digi_> thanks for the help
<lufis> cafuegr: i've always thought checknstall is more trouble than its worth. i always end up with problems with the update manager wondering why theres a newer version in the db
<cafuegr> lufis: If there is a package, doing a backport or custom package is a better bet anyway.
<ingrix> Kioshen: I appreciate the help, but it doesn't seem to be working.  The partition I am running on right now is /dev/hda3 which I dual-booted between /dev/hda1 (Ubuntu) and this one (Kubuntu), and /dev/hda1 is where the problem lays.  Should I boot from Knoppix and try, or what?
<cafuegr> Of course, if you give the package a different name, such problems do not occur.
<ingrix> Kioshen: /dev/hda1 is where the Grub configuration is held that needs to be fixed.
<lufis> cafuegr: yeah, i just had a bad experience with trying to install gaim beta5 on edgy. the update manager freaked out for some reason
<Kioshen> ingrix, oh okay didn't know the whole story
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: i can see apache2.conf in /etc/apache2 only
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso:  is the file ?
<ingrix> Kioshen: No problem.  Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: yes
<Kioshen> ingrix, if they are two OSes you can chroot in your ubuntu installation
<swix> does ubuntu's evolution have ldap support compiled in?
<cafuegr> swix: yah
<tonyyarusso> swix: I think so?
<Kioshen> ingrix, and run update-grub from inside the chroot
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso:  let's me see again
<ingrix> Kioshen: Could you explain that please?  I am not familiar with chroot
<swix> tonyyarusso, right, I'm confused, do I configure the directory in evolution (no dialog I can find) or do i do it somewhere else?
<swix> 6.06LTS btw
<Kioshen> ingrix, mount your /dev/hda1 partition somewhere in your kubuntu
<lisapc> does gparted create and restore image files?
<Kioshen> ingrix, and then chroot /path/to/hda1
<pottie> i need alil help ive been searching for a certain linux os but cant seam to remember the name it beginning wit men nem
<pottie> *men or nem
<ardchoille> lisapc: Partimage can do taht. I use partimage to backup /dev/hda to dev/hdb
<ingrix> Kioshen: Alright.  Give me a second.  I have to try to do that now ;)  this partition doesn't like mounting the superblock
<lisapc> ardchoille does partimage create a bootable CD to image any hdd or partition?
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: how come it not allow me to modify apache2.conf? READ-ONLY
<ardchoille> lisapc: Hold on a sec...
<lisapc> ardchoille ok ty
<Kioshen> pottie, check on http://distrowatch.com/
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: Because only root-priviledged access is allowed in /etc.
<kevogod> I am receiving "udevd-event[1688] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" when I try to run the Ubuntu 6.10 install. I have a Promise SATA controller. Does anyone know if there is a workaround to get 6.10 to install?
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | Zero9983
<ubotu> Zero9983: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tonyyarusso> swix: Honestly, not sure.
<foxiness> after i upgrade edubuntu by a ubuntu cd "ubuntu 6.10" its remove edubunut meta package and installed a ubuntu meta package instead ,but now with out usplash"text mode" edubuntu login and background icon all edubuntu "old one 6.06" , how can i update all this to take the ubuntu theme or if i can edubunut theme "update one 6.10"
<Kioshen> pottie, it has a fairly comprehensive list of distros
<ardchoille> lisapc: I don't believe it does. However, have a look at the system rescue cd ( http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page ) It's a livecd with lots of admin tools including partimage. I recommend everyone have a copy :)
<SubMOA> ok... not sure if anyone is still here from my earlier question of updating/grading firefox, but I just did sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get update and I still haven't updated firefox... help?!
<lisapc> ardchoille will it create and restore image files of partitions and hdd?
<lufis> SubMOA: what version are you using?
<ardchoille> lisapc: What I normally do is burn the images that partimage makes onto a cd/dvd and use the system rescue cd to restore those oimages if needed.
<tehxed> SubMOA: enabled universal and multi-verse repositories?
<ardchoille> lisapc: yes
<SubMOA> 2.0.0.1
<SubMOA> tehxed, ...ehhh... let me check
<lisapc> ardchoille how did you create the bootable CD?
<P235> hi, just recently installed kubuntu-desktop onto ubuntu.  Is there a way to set up the networking icon into the system tray here?
<lufis> SubMOA: the repos probably haven't been updated yet. no worries, wait a day or two
<ingrix> Kioshen: It doens't look like I can mount /dev/hda1 from this partition.  I do have a copy of Knoppix though.  Should I boot up that and try what you said?
<tehxed> SubMOA: That might be it. =\ I don't know much about stuff here. Just thought that might be it.
<ardchoille> lisapc: I didn't, I boot sysresccd and use that to restore the images
<Kioshen> ingrix, yeah since knoppix automounts your partitions IIRC
<digi_> what would be the suggested folder for downloading the source before compiling?
<SubMOA> well the only thing is... it's been months since I've upgraded... then, when I tried to, turns out you can't update firefox from the update manager... it's all greyed out.
<lufis> SubMOA: yeah, i think you have to run it as root for the update mgr to work
<d_> .
<Kioshen> ingrix, and since you only need to chroot in it, you should be fin
<lufis> SubMOA: gksudo firefox
<SubMOA> all repos are updated
<lisapc> ardchoille where can I download sysresccd?
<lufis> SubMOA: do you mean ff's built-in manager or the apt one?
<SubMOA> lufis,  I typed "sudo su" <enter> (entered password, of coarse) "firefox" <enter> still nothing
<ingrix> Kioshen: Thank you so much for your help.  Hopefully it will work, but if not I will be back ;)
<ardchoille> lisapc: using partimage, you have to have the partition you are copy/restoring on a different partition/drive than the image partimage is making/restoring.
<SubMOA> ff's built in manager
<lisapc> ardchoille should I dl this:  	systemrescuecd-x86-0.3.2.iso   ?
<lufis> SubMOA: oh, hm
<ardchoille> lisapc: http://sysresccd.org
<lufis> SubMOA: try gksudo firefox
<underdog5004> should I use the 9631 (new legacy) or the 7184 (legacy) for my Geforce2 go?
<lisapc> ardchoille I have 2 partions.
<ardchoille> lisapc: Me too, that's how I do it.. looking for a dl..
<lisapc> ardchoille ty :)
<OCgraphikz> wtf sudo: ./configure command not found
<SubMOA> lufis, rgr
<SubMOA> nope... no go
<lufis> huh.
<lufis> i dunno. and you say it doesn't work in apt?
<lisapc> ardchoille is this the one I need? 0.3.2 Notes (2007-01-10 11:33)
<lisapc>   	systemrescuecd-x86-0.3.2.iso
<SubMOA> lufis, that's what I was thinking :O)
<Ironman273> So what do you do if you changed your xorg.conf file and now Ubuntu doesn't make it into the login screen?
<ardchoille> lisapc: I am using the live cd I got from the systemrescuecd-x86-0.3.2.iso and it works great. it has new tools and even a window manager.
<_siegfried_> Hello! Can someone please help me share an ubuntu printer to windows clients?
<OCgraphikz> got it
<OCgraphikz> chmod
<OCgraphikz> :p
<SubMOA> well... I had version 2.0.0.1 when I before i apt'd and I know a 2.0.1 is out... so after apting, I am still at 2.0.0.1
<SubMOA> so I assume...
<ardchoille> lisapc: Yes, that's the one
<lufis> SubMOA: well, for the time being, you can install it manually. download the tarball, extract it, move it to /opt and run /opt/firefox/firefox
<SubMOA> hmm...
<SubMOA> complete newb here...
<lufis> SubMOA: have you got aim or something?
<itguru> hi guys
<burepe> I need Java 1.4.2 or higher. What package is that? Java-package?
<lisapc> ardchoille so using that would be the same as using Norton Ghost or Acronis True Image>
<itguru> how you all doing?
<SubMOA> well, all this stress.. I need to go smoke, brb... then I'll try that.  Yes I do "Face2thehighfog"
<lufis> hi itguru, im good
<lufis> SubMOA: k
<SubMOA> opps... I probably shouldn't have done that
<SubMOA> ohh well
<ardchoille> lisapc: Exactly, it was designed to be a norton ghost clone :)
<lufis> :P
<jeff22> how do I use ubuntu to connect to the internet
<lisapc> ardchoille and its free :)
<ardchoille> lisapc: It's extremely easy to use and partimage makes a copy of my 3Gb hdd in about 8 minutes.
<ardchoille> lisapc: Yes :)
<lisapc> ardchoille one last request. how can I download that file using resume. as it will take me a few days as im using dial up atm? :{P
<Ironman273> So can anyone help my mess up?
<itguru> I got a question, I just compiled a new driver for my wireless card - and it works, but when i plug in my card, the old driver loads aswell, how do i prevent this?
<frankd3> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<frankd3> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<d_> hello, i seem to be having a problem running an i386 live cd, i can get to the initial stage where it shows the screen after booting, i've made sure the cd was properly made and i can start the loading process, however when i run it, it doesnt make it to the second screen.  it just stops after about 1 minute or so.
<P235> anyone know where I can find the networking applet for the kde panel?
<ardchoille> lisapc: Not sure about resume.. that livecd ISO is 121 megabytes.
<burepe> jeff22: plug in the cord and you should be good to go? what is your set up where you are?
<pottie> kioshen I LOVEZOR YOU
<jeff22> I think i need gnome-ppp
<lisapc> ardchoille yeah, 3 days dl on dial up lol
<ardchoille> lisapc: eewww
<lisapc> ardchoille but I get adsl2+ in 1 week
<Ironman273> I'm not getting to the login screen.  Any help?
<ardchoille> lisapc: Would you be willing to buy a copy and have it shipped to you?
<riich00> hi all, need help with wpa setup with knetwork manager
<foxiness> if i want to change ubuntu to edubuntu ,is there a way by one click or step to get this done ?
<lisapc> ardchoille i been asking about this stuff for 1 week, and u are first to point me to such a great program, ty
<lisapc> ardchoille buy what?
<burepe> !jave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burepe> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ardchoille> lisapc: There are services that you canuse to pay a few dollars and have most any Linux distro or live cd shipped to you.
<P235> riich00, do you know where to find the networking panel applet for kde?
<h1st0> foxiness: yes sudo aptitude install edubuntu
<OCgraphikz> the eggdrop compiler is detecting that my tcl version is too old, but I just installed ActiveTcl
<OCgraphikz> It looks like it isn't even getting the version
<Ironman273> !boot error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindstate> damn ubuntu is slick live cd works perfect on my moms dell latitude lol ..hail ubuntu
<Mickeys> ardchoille: we just love to pay dont we ?
<riich00> P235: I've got the applet running but when I configure the WPA details it hanges at confuguring device status
<Ironman273> !no boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Ironman273: whats your problem?
<lufis> !balls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> lol
<Mickeys> ardchoille: billions of dollars down the drain on the ms crap (good investment :P)
<d_> i seem to be having a problem running an i386 live cd, i can get to the initial stage where it shows the screen after booting, i've made sure the cd was properly made and i can start the loading process, however when i run it, it doesnt make it to the second screen, it just stops after 1 minute or so
<h1st0> !cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> hrm.. :(
<hwdyki> i just installed kubuntu on a p3 800 and am experiencing a very sluggish desktop. any way i can increase performance?
<Ironman273> h1st0: In my infinite wisdom I decided to change my xorg.conf to try and get an Intellimouse Explorer to work and now it hangs before the login screen.
<h1st0> d_: what type of video card do you have.
<lufis> hwdyki: you can turn off effects... but you'd probably be happier with xfce
<ardchoille> Mickeys: I don't mind paying a few dollars for a Linux distro when it takes a week to download it.
<h1st0> Ironman273: do you have a backup of your xorg.conf
<Kioshen> hwdyki, how much ram do you have ?
<P235> riich00, in that case I'm not sure :(  There are forum posts dealing with wpa though
<Ironman273> Yes :-)
<hwdyki> lufis: running on minimal effects.
<hwdyki> Kioshen: 128
<d_> h1sto lemme check brb
<lufis> hwdyki: xfce then :P
<h1st0> Ironman273: well you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 and get a terminal to edit your xorg.conf back or replace it.
<Kioshen> hwdyki, not enough for kde try xubuntu instead
<ardchoille> lisapc: http://tinyurl.com/2c78kn
<riich00> P235: I've had a look round, will try again... thanks
<Kosssu> Got a tiny problem with sensors and conky. Conky says: can't open '/sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0050/temp2_input   it there a way to edit where it seeks the info? can't find anyway of doing it
<Mickeys> ardchoille: im not against that thought, what i dislike is the things i see, which i call the Novell pull
<underdog5004> should I use the 9631 (new legacy) or the 7184 (legacy) for my Geforce2 go?
<hwdyki> :(
<h1st0> Ironman273: after you are done making the appropriate changes just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   and then ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to X
<kalorin> mkay
<kalorin> so it's installed (finally)
<kalorin> ati videocard
<h1st0> d_: basically the only thing I would suggest trying is safe graphics mode.
<Ironman273> h1st0: Even though it doesn't get to the login screen?  Is there a certain time I have to hit it?
<Mickeys> Ubuntu was about to make the same pull, luckily it was wise, this time
<lisapc> ardchoille where u from?
<h1st0> Ironman273: whenever.
<ardchoille> lisapc: I'm Scottish, living in Seattle WA.
<h1st0> Ironman273: unless the computer is completely locked up.  Then you would have to select recovery mode from your boot menu.
<d_> ok
<Mickeys> ardchoille: I know you and you knew me, shit doesnt belong in a pure dist
<lisapc> ardchoille u can send me a copy ?
<d_> ya i dont know exactly where to find out what kind of video card
<foxiness> h1st0: am upgrade the edubuntu by ubuntu dvd 6.10 from edubntu 6.06,and the upgrade process remove edubutnu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop but steal appear like edubuntu "old theme" and with text-mode boot"no usplash"
<h1st0> d_: if that doesn't work you could also try disabling some stuff like pcmcia acpi etc... all from the boot options menu.
<TomSwift> hello
<d_> running windows me
<ardchoille> Mickeys: Please stop.
<h1st0> foxiness: wow what now?
<d_> i tried the safe mode
<Mickeys> AssTitties ?
<Ironman273> Well, the progress bar stops right before the end and some weird green line comes across the screen.  If I hit a key it kind of changes but then that's it
<mortal5> how do I undelete a file in gnome?  I can't seem to find the trash folder
<lufis> mortal5: in nautilus type trash:
<d_> i know how to get to the boot options menu
<ardchoille> lisapc: /join #ardchoille
<h1st0> mortal5: .trash or something?
<foxiness> h1st0: :) i want to change it first to ubuntu theme then i will go-back to edubuntu theme
<h1st0> mortal5: hit ctrl+h in a nautilus window will show you hidden files your trash should be in there somewhere.
<mortal5> found it
<mortal5> ty
<Ironman273> h1st0:  Is this the right syntax? "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<h1st0> foxiness: You just want the human theme?
<h1st0> Ironman273: yeah if those file names are right.
<foxiness> h1st0: all stuff u-splash,background ,icon etc
<h1st0> "just give me your future we'll forget your past..."
<Ironman273> h1st0: Where can I find all the Ctrl+F commands?
<h1st0> foxiness: well you can add that without install ubuntu-desktop or edubuntu etc...  check out www.gnomelook.org
<h1st0> foxiness: or art.gnome.org
<h1st0> Ironman273: ctrl+f1 through f6 will be virtual terminals f7 will be X windows.
<h1st0> Ironman273: most linux systems are setup that way.
<jlamr> anyone know how to configure firefox to associate streaming audio w/gxine
<Ironman273> h1st0: Thx, that's simple.  OK, hope this works
<h1st0> Ironman273: np just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart unless you are running kubuntu just sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<h1st0> jlamr: search aptitude for plugins  also you can navigate firefox to about:plugins to see which are installed.
<TheShrewdDude> Hello!
<TheShrewdDude> Anyone know how I could convert a RealMedia video file to another format?
<jlamr> thanks h1st0 -
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: VLC
<TheShrewdDude> It doesn't support .RM files.
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude:hrm....
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: google?
<TheShrewdDude> Not much success there.
<TheShrewdDude> There are a few shareware Windoze utilities but nothing useful for UNIX.
<TheShrewdDude> Any suggestions?
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: well do you want to convert to mp3?
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: or are you talking about video?
<TheShrewdDude> Video.
<h1st0> hrm.. hold up
<brian_> help! x keeps crashing on me every time i login
<IcemanV9> can i install server from desktop CD (it's what i have now)??
<hwdyki> how much ram does kde need?
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: mencoder and some ffmpeg solution maybe.
<h1st0> IcemanV9: well not exactly.
<Kioshen> hwdyki, stock kde is mostly 256 to be confortable
<h1st0> IcemanV9: I guess its possible but you'd be better off just using alternate iso.
<IcemanV9> brian_: check the log; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<h1st0> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IcemanV9> h1st0: ok.
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: i cant get where to change ... can u show me ?
<h1st0> IcemanV9: It would be a real pita to do it with the desktop cd.  i.e. you'd have to make your own parts chroot to the drive and install ubuntu-server.
<TheShrewdDude> h1st0: Any solutions?
<h1st0> IcemanV9: err... you might want the server cd not the alternate iso.
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: mencoder?
<brian_> what do i do with the output?
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: http://www.thugsatbay.com/tab/?q=tab-video-converter-encoder
<Ironman273> h1st0: I'm back in Ubuntu but now I get a HAL error  at bootup
<Kioshen> TheShrewdDude, I guess transcode can help you
<TheShrewdDude> Will try the link
<h1st0> Ironman273: do you know what the error is exactly?  And also what else did you change?
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: basically there are several ways of doing it.
<IcemanV9> h1st0: i didn't want to d/l another iso just for "server" install ... i should have stick with alternative as i believe it provides pretty much everything opposite to desktop or server only
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: mods-available/dir.conf:          DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<h1st0> TheShrewdDude: you may want to search the forums. ubuntuforums.org
<brian_> is there a way to reset the panels? because I was playing with it when it crashed
<TheShrewdDude> Already searched the forums. Not much help there either.
<Ironman273> h1st0: I was trying to follow this guide: http://dotnet.org.za/matt/pages/39097.aspx
<h1st0> IcemanV9: I dunno if the alternate has server install selection?
<h1st0> can't remember
<Ironman273> h1st0: I obviously did something wrong because my mouswheel is now sending the Firefox pages forward and back :-(
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: i changed index.html to abc.html , correct ?
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: yeah
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: but cant , why like that ?
<IcemanV9> h1st0: me, either. i do know that hoary & breezy do have those. :)
<h1st0> IcemanV9: I just run a gui on my server anyh00t dont' really see the reason not to now-a-days hardware wise.  Makes my job less of a headache.
<brian_> can someone help me? my comp is totally unusable right now
<h1st0> !ask | brian_
<ubotu> brian_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: What do you mean?
<IcemanV9> h1st0: blah humbug. i'm going to find out (booting up vbox).
<h1st0> IcemanV9: Oh yeah I forgot I had a virtual machine I could have checked also ah well
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: u go see using my ip address then u know
<brian_> is there a way to reset the panels from a terminal?
<Ironman273> h1st0:  What's the sudo command to delete a file?
<Ironman273> !delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ironman273> !del
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about del - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarthLappy> Ironman273: rm file
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: Reload apache after making config changes.
<Zero9983> Ironman273: sudo rm
<Ironman273> thx
<brian_> how do i reconfigure x?
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso:  u mean restart apache servre after make any changes ? and how to restart ?
<tonyyarusso> brian_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h1st0> Ironman273: sudo rm
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<siavash> how do you install a .run file command line?
<Ironman273> h1st0: thx
<h1st0> brian_: what panels do you mean?
<chupie> ok, i'm trying to setup dual monitors.. how can i see what each video card pci address is?
<brian_> the gnome panels.  I was resizing them when my computer crashed
<h1st0> chupie: lspci | grep VGA
<h1st0> maybe?
<Ironman273> h1sto: Can I log out and back in to test my settings or do I need a full reboot?
<DarthLappy> siavash: Make sure it's executable and while in the same directory, type ./file.run (obviously replacing the filename there)
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso:  invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/apache not found.
<Zero9983>  ?
<h1st0> Ironman273: settings for your xorg?
<tlegistrae> exit
<h1st0> Ironman273: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X  or if your in a terminal just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart it.
<badfinger> Zero9983 use apache2
<ubuntu> Hello!
<Ironman273> h1st0: And there was another change in startup.conf
<Mr`Me> im getting the error "no root file system is defined" when i try to install ubuntu onto a compaq smart array, can anyone help me out?
<Zero9983> thanks ... forgot
<h1st0> Ironhand: you technically don't have to reboot to do anything in linux.
<emun> hi, need some help with installing a Brother hl 5040 printer on ubuntu
<ingrix> Is copying the kernel module build files not allowed or something?  I tried to do it and they disappeared for some reason.
<tonyyarusso> Zero9983: Yeah, sorry.  tab-complete it :)
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: never mind
<bulmer> Mr`Me: whats a smart array? is that like raid array?
<Mr`Me> yeah its a raid
<Mr`Me> i've never installed on a raid so im totally lost
<DarthLappy> h1st0: What about using a new kernel...?
<GionnyBoss> is linux-generic optimized for HT processors too? on Fedora Core I had a kernel smp, but here I see that linux-686-smp is obsoleted
<Zero9983> tonyyarusso: thanks ... can already
<Zero9983> ^.^
<h1st0> DarthLappy: chroot etc..
<OCgraphikz> wow
<Ironman273> h1st0: My mouse is back to normal but I'm still getting this error at bootup: "Failed to initialize HAL!"
<OCgraphikz> eggdrop is not seeing my TCLs
<ingrix> Kioshen: If you're still here, I found out what the problem was.  When I had logged into the other kernel, I had unwittingly removed a file that wasn't needed with ndiswrapper while trying to start it, then when I would boot the otehr it would throw up a red flag
<bulmer> Mr`Me umm..maybe you can install /boot in a specific non raid partition and the rest on raid 5?
<DarthLappy> h1st0: Heh.
<tonyyarusso> GionnyBoss: Yeah, -generic does HT now
<IcemanV9> h1st0: just type "server" with alternative :) btw, which virtual machine do u run with? (me, virtualbox)
<GionnyBoss> tonyyarusso: thanks for the answer :)
<Kioshen> ingrix, cool glad to see you up and running again :)
<h1st0> IcemanV9: currently using qemu with the kqemu module.
<DARKGuy> hey people, how it's going? ^^ anybody knows how to set up Thunderbird to use a "shared folder" between Linux and Windows? (I have IFS Drives extension for the control panel, meaning I can use my Linux drive inside Windows)
<siavash> After i installed ubuntu, when X loads the screen is just peach with the mouse there. No desktop. Any help?
<IdleOne> OCgraphikz, install tcl8.4-dev and tk8.4-dev
<Prophet> Anyone familiar with connecting to a WPA-TKIP secured network in Ubuntu?
<transgress> Prophet: you want to get network-manager-gnome if your wifi card is working
<emun> please can anybody help me with installing a Brother laser printer
<transgress> Prophet: if not, then you need to setup your wireless then get that
<Ironman273> !HAL
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<lufis> siavash: run "nautilus"
<ingrix> Kioshen: Yeah.  I am too ;)  So do you know if you can't copy the kernel module build files?  I tried and they disappeared
<Ironman273> !failed to start hal
<IcemanV9> h1st0: heh. on another box, i used qemu w/ kqemu. so i thought i could try virtualbox and see how it goes.
<siavash> lufis: I will try after reboot. I just installed my latest ati driver hoping its that
<h1st0> IcemanV9: any difference?
<Prophet> I've tried working with the /etc/network/interfaces file, but I can't get it to connecct
<bulmer> Prophet: have it worked without the WPA security stuff?
<DARKGuy> Anybody knows how to set up Thunderbird to use a "shared folder" for emails between Linux and Windows? (I have IFS Drives extension for the control panel, meaning I can use my Linux drive inside Windows)
<siavash> lufis: it says there is no display because im running terminal only
<siavash> lufis: let me try changing my session to failsafe terminal?
<Openix> DARKGuy: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Sharing_a_profile_between_Windows_and_Linux
<Prophet> bulmer: I'm not sure, my network has been set to WPA-TKIP the whole time, but the card works fine with Windows
<DARKGuy> Openix, thanks!
<IcemanV9> h1st0: looks like pretty much the same, but it seems that virtualbox is responding faster than qemu.
<lufis> siavash: run startx
<IdleOne> siavash, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ( that will installthe ubuntu GUI )
<h1st0> Ironman273: yeah maybe search around the forums for your specific error.
<h1st0> IcemanV9: hrm..
<bulmer> Prophet: but your wifi card may not have the driver that supports WPA..like my ACX111 chip
<h1st0> IcemanV9: Yeah I might have to check it out.
<Ironman273> h1st0: OK, thanks
<siavash> lufis: says it is already running in display 0
<Kioshen> ingrix, which files ? those in /lib/modules-`uname -r` ?
<bulmer> in linux that is
<Openix> DARKGuy: google :)
<lufis> siavash: hm, i dunno. press ctrl alt f7
<Prophet> bulmer: I've tried using ndiswrapper to load drivers, but that didn't work either, did you do it a different way?
<siavash> lufis: tried doing nautilus but says Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<bulmer> Prophet: my ACX111 chip works without the ndiswrapper, it just does not support WPA that am aware of
<mindstate> if you install / download something using the live -cd does it get erased once you reboot?
<ardchoille> mindstate: yes
<IcemanV9> i thinks xload -remote <host> is broken :/
<bulmer> Prophet: which chip does your client wifi have?
<ingrix> Kioshen: Yeah, those
<mindstate> ardchoille, where do the files save to?
<h1st0> "hold on little girl show me what he's done to you"
<ingrix> Kioshen: They left, and now I have to find them again
<h1st0> "come on baby come on over, let me be the one to show you"
<ardchoille> mindstate: On a livecd, everything is kept and run in ram. ram gets reset upon reboot.
<h1st0> "I'm the one who wants to be with you...."
<h1st0> Wow blast from the past.
<h1st0> sry
<Prophet> bulmer: I'm using a Netgear WG511, it uses the Prism54/Duette chipset
<mindstate> mindstate, ah i see, thanks :)
<kalorin> anyone here an Xwindows guru?
<Kioshen> ingrix, I'm afraid I won't be any use on this topic .. I come from a Gentoo background and I haven't learned the "Debian way" of managing kernel stuff yet
<ardchoille> mindstate: However, you can download things in the livecd and save them to the hard drive or usb key or other media and keep them.
<bulmer> ardchoille: umm that didnt seem to read correct, add things to livecd? or am mis-reading you?
<ingrix> Kioshen: Ok, thanks anyways.  I just wanted to know what the deal was, since I tried to copy them and they got deleted
<mindstate> ardchoille, does that only apply to things i d/l via apt-get or for things like mp3 as well?
<IcemanV9> !ask | kalorin
<ubotu> kalorin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wheels3572> How can I tell what version of Xfce im running?
<kalorin> he
<eL_ZaYa> :O
<kalorin> well I've got a radeon x700
<ardchoille> mindstate: That applies to anything you donwload in a livecd, via firefox, wget, etc.
<h1st0> wheels3572: the desktop config.
<cables> Is it just me or is Automatix no more? *crosses fingers*
<bulmer> Prophet: find out what the linux drivers are used for those
<ardchoille> bulmer: Talking about saving downloaded stuff when in a livecd
<kalorin> and after a lot of looking around I managed to get ubuntu installed, and actually got it displaying to both monitors
<kalorin> but i can't drag any apps onto the other monitor
<h1st0> cables: automatix is the devil.
<dr_Dark> Hi
<mindstate> ardchoille, ok cool thats awesome
<h1st0> cables: its nto that hard just to install the software yourself.
<kalorin> any ideas?
<Kioshen> h1st0, well the idea was good
<h1st0> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cables> h1st0, I know... but someone on DIgg said that it was gone, and I looked, and the webpage was down.
<bulmer> ardchoille: ah okay..can one then just chroot to that ramdisk?
<kalorin> the mouse cursor will slide over there nicely, but if I try to drag a window, it just bounced to the next virtual desktop
<cables> h1st0, I'm saying that if it's gone it's a good thing
<h1st0> cables: That would be nice.
<ardchoille> bulmer: I dunno, never tried that.
* foxiness agree with the idea of h1st0 about autoatix
<h1st0> cables: I would assume they will be gone with the next release of ubuntu especially since we have easy codec install etc...
<IcemanV9> cables: aptitude is THE way to go instead of automatix :)
<bulmer> ardchoille: i have not tried it on ubuntu livecd but on suse it works great
<cables> h1st0, I really hope so. I unfortunately used it back in Dapper and had to reinstall from scratch to upgrade to Edgy.
<TheShrewdDude> Hey guys.
<ardchoille> bulmer: Well, being that it's in ram, it would get erased upon boot, no?
<TheShrewdDude> I installed MPlayer, but it's missing lots of libraries.
<TheShrewdDude> How might I fix this?
<wheels3572> h1st0, How do I get to the desktop config?
<bruenig> apt-get is the way to go
<kalorin> heh
<h1st0> !codecs | TheShrewdDude
<ubotu> TheShrewdDude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kalorin> reboot, under linux? what's that?
<kalorin> :)
<h1st0> kalorin: sudo shutdown -r !
<bulmer> ardchoille: yes at reboot
<kalorin> heh
<foxiness> the next ubuntu will solve alot of common problem on current release
<DARKGuy> Actually, installing the codecs the way ubotu shows does exactly the same thing that automatix does - it just takes a lot more typing ;)
<h1st0> foxiness: I can't believe edgy was released. but oh well.
<cables> IcemanV9, I disagree... you can't install everything from aptitude. Automatix was a good idea because it automated the process of downloading additional packages not in the repos. However, their implementation just completely sucked.
<kalorin> well I'm going to give this a whirl for a few days and if I can't get it to do all the things I want/need it'll be back to XP sadly
<ardchoille> h1st0: lol
<kalorin> no cash for another box
<cables> DARKGuy, foxiness, Automatix installed things that the repos didn't have. Good idea, bad implementation.
<h1st0> DARKGuy: not really you can combine lines like sudo aptitude install gstreamer-whatever gstreamer-whatever2  etc.....
<Ironman273> If there are updates for programs does Synaptic automatically update also?
<wheels3572> h1st0, you said to edit the desktop config?
<kalorin> I figure I can do about 80% of what I need under X but photoshop is a must
<h1st0> DARKGuy: also hit tab to autocomplete.
<bruenig> DARKGuy, it takes far less typing, it takes a highlight and paste, automatix is many highlights and pastes to install it
<cables> Ironman273, APT does... that's different from synaptic.
<h1st0> wheels3572: huh?  no right click ont he desktop and poke around in the settings for about or you could apt-cache showpkg XFCE
<kalorin> there seems like a lot of stuff that isn't available I'm surprised about
<Ironman273> cables: And what is APT?
<h1st0> wheels3572: or better yet dpkg -l | grep XFCE
<DARKGuy> h1st0, I know about autocomplete :P and I blame google for not having it!
<h1st0> lol
<kalorin> a reasonably current version of xchat for instance
<siavash> lufis: i got x to start in terminal
<lufis> siavash: yay
<DARKGuy> bruenig, well, that's right o.o
<siavash> lufis: but it does the sam thing with different background
<cables> Ironman273, that's the package management subsystem that Synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, update-manager, and other things use to manage software.
<wheels3572> h1st0, see that's my issue I cant get my desktop to work at all lol no right clicking works and cant save files to it lol
<kalorin> ok next is open office I guess
<Ironman273> If I use apt-get will it get the latest version?
<cables> Ironman273, anything installed with synaptic, add/remove, aptitude, and apt-get will be automatically updated by update-manager
<bruenig> wheels3572, yeah I noticed that on xfce too, it is sketchy. Luckily I keep the desktop clean so it doesn't matter.
<ardchoille> wheels3572: run nautilus and then see if right clicking works
<Ironman273> cables: ahh
<violot> What are all the font packages in Ubuntu that install all the lame fonts
<cables> Ironman273, you'll get the latest version in the Ubuntu repositories.
<elyon225> I've been trying to use ffmpeg to convert a .ogg file... but every time it just ends up a corrupted video.  Any ideas?
<h1st0> wheels3572: well ctrl+alt+f1 then dpkg -l | grep XFCE  then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<violot> The fonts that look like they came from an MS Word package
<hwdyki> how do i enable mp3 support?
<cables> !mp3 | hwdyki
<ubotu> hwdyki: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<violot> bruenig, no, the silly fonts
<violot> That are not MS
<wheels3572> bruenig, so you cant save either to the desktop
<wheels3572> ?
<kalorin> so anyone able to answer the X question about dragging windows from one monitor to the other?
<siavash> lufis: normally i remember ubuntu had a screen where it would show stuff running at the beginning, a rectangular window in the middle
<h1st0> kalorin: should just work.
<kalorin> well it kind of works
<h1st0> kalorin: especially if you are splitting the desktop and not workspaces.
<Ironman273> cables: for example, GAIM that comes in the repositories is 2.0beta3.1.  The GAIM website says that they released beta6.  When does it get updated in the repositories?
<bruenig> wheels3572, I can save to the desktop, but it doesn't show up on the desktop, it does show up in thunar on the desktop and in the terminal on the desktop too. You can activate the desktop though, it just comes undone and is tiresome. Go to Applications>settings>desktop settings and allow xfce to manage desktop
<lufis> siavash: yeah
<kalorin> the mouse will go over but windows just flop to the next virtual desktop
<lufis> siavash: when it's initiating nautilus and everything
<bruenig> Ironman273, when they feel like packaging it, there is a third party repo that has beta6
<ardchoille> Ironman273: it doesn't. Once Ubuntu is released, the only things you get in the repo's are bug fixes and security updates.
<cables> Ironman273, most likely it won't be updated in the edgy repositories. You'll have to manually install it, or just wait for Fesity.
<cables> *Feisty
<IcemanV9> Ironman273: sometimes in backports or next release
<ardchoille> cables: Fesity? Starting your own distro ;)
<cables> Ironman273, there's a Backports repository that has newer stuff, but Gaim 2 Beta 6 isn't there yet.
<h1st0> kalorin: is the second monitor set up to display a different desktop?
<kalorin> not really sure
<kalorin> I just got it installed
<kalorin> and I can't find anything to tell
<OCgraphikz> mkfile, right?
<h1st0> kalorin: does it have its own start etc..
<Ironman273> cables: OK, I think I'm still too wet behind the ears to start messing with that.  This'll do for now
<wheels3572> would it be the environment panel?
<kalorin> there's no taskbar or anything
* h1st0 need a msoke brb.
<bruenig> Ironhand, you can get beta 6 if you want http://repository.debuntu.org/
<ardchoille> I am soooo hoping that Feisty will be as rock-sloid as Dapper is.
<bruenig> Ironman273 ^
<elyon225> Also... how can I use Synaptic to preview the changes before actually applying them?  This is an obvious option in Adept, but I can't find it in Synaptic...
<wheels3572> bruenig, ok gotcha :)
<IcemanV9> Ironman273: you can request for it to be in backports; sometimes they rather put it in the next version (even though dapper is LTS) :/
<p47> hello ! I have some problems with ubuntu... firefox is very slow, can you help me ?
<bruenig> p47, vague
<verb3k> I need your help .......I have nvidia Graphics card and I installed the binary driver ...but doesn't work ... and I read that I should install some modules but I don't know which to choose .....I am running Feisty Fawn herd4
<Ironman273> Do things like Firefox update automatically?  Say from 2.0.0.1 to 2.0.0.2?
<ardchoille> Ironman273: no
<kalorin> it shows 2 separate screens
<h1st0> verb3k: fiesty support is in #ubuntu+1
<verb3k> Sorry
<h1st0> verb3k: if you join there i'll help you.
<kalorin> just no way to make it do anything on the other one
<p47> bruenig: what ?
<verb3k> Thanks
<violot> What package installs the fonts like: aakar, alhor, albattar
<h1st0> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<h1st0> !aakar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aakar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> p47, that is far to vague
<cables> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> p47: Your question was vague. Can we have more details? It'll help us help you.
<h1st0> Ironman273: if they update it in the repos it will.
<cables> sorry, missed the /join
<TooR4u> is there any tool other than gaim ...and that should be relayable....
<TooR4u> because my gaim is crashing while stating
<Ironman273> h1st0: So it's not like a new version gets released, you download the install and upgrade?
<p47> bruenig: ardchoille: I have a godd conexion and I have 3 machines here with windows and all those machines have a good conexion but with ubuntu all run slow, just the internet
<h1st0> Ironman273: not exactly a new package gets released then it prompts you to upgrade if they add it.  Although I think with stuff like that they wait untill the next distro.  So they don't create problems
<NETWizz> I saw ubuntu linux selling in Fry's electronics
<IcemanV9> NETWizz: that's terrific. one step closer to close ubuntu #1 bug. ;)
<ardchoille> p47: You on Dapper?
<wheels3572> Arch or bruenig can you help me here
<NETWizz> I am on Edgy
<ardchoille> wheels3572: With what? I can try.
<NETWizz> Anyway, They were selling Dapper
<wheels3572> ardchoille, or bruenig !! Please install GLib 2.6.0 or above and the GLib development files.
<NETWizz> The thing I don't like is that they were carging $199 for it
<gop> hello
<gop> for  some reason
<gop> I had to log on via rescue
<NETWizz> Comes with 1 year of support
<gop> all I get is a black video
<wheels3572> ardchoille, important that you install GModule, which is part of GLib as well. GLib can be downloaded from http://www.gtk.org
<bruenig> Ironman273, to install gaim 6, do this, copy and paste it all at once: echo "deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ edgy multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt && sudo apt-key add GPG-Key-chantra.txt && rm GPG-Key-chantra.txt && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IcemanV9> !enter |gop
<ubotu> gop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NETWizz> and a 30 day money back guarantee for $199
<cellofellow> I've been using Fluxbox in conjunction with ROX, and it's been causing X to randomly go crazy, peg the CPU, and effectively freeze the system. Only thing I can do is SSH in and sudo killall -9 Xorg. Why would it be doing this and how do I fix it?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Not able to do that ATM.
<gop> after using envy know I don't see video at all
<wheels3572> ardchoille, I cant find 2.6.0 or above
<wheels3572> ardchoille, ok
<gop> after a reboot, I don't see no video hmm
<wheels3572> ardchoille, not in the repos huh?
<shwag> anyone installed onto a mac ?  Trying to get the bootloader to work.
<Ironman273> bruenig: it tells me "2 not upgraded" at the end
<TheShrewdDude> I've installed MPlayer via Synaptic, but it gives me error messages whenever I open a file.
<h1st0> !mac | shwag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Ironman273, ok do sudo apt-get install gaim
<h1st0> hrm..
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Well, I don't install anything unless it's in the repos.. this is why I have never had any problems in Dapper.
<TheShrewdDude> It tells me that I need to define things on compile.
<IcemanV9> cellofellow: check the log file; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log or dmesg
<TheShrewdDude> Except that I used synaptic.
<TheShrewdDude> How can I fix this?
<h1st0> !codecs | TheShrewdDude
<ubotu> TheShrewdDude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheShrewdDude> Oh c'mon.
<digi_> ok so im trying to compile rhythmbox with ipod writing and I have the libgpod-dev but it says configure: error: iPod explicitly requested but libgpod couldn't be found
<ardchoille> TheShrewdDude: It would help if we knew what the error messages were.
<jin> ubuntu is not very good, 1 time to install windows xp on my new comp total time spent configuring lessthan 1 min, 4 tries with xubuntu still fails to even run live cd once
<bruenig> digi_, just a shot "sudo apt-get install libgpod0 libgpod-common"
<TheShrewdDude> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format.
<ardchoille> TheShrewdDude: Are you trying to play a wmv file?
<TheShrewdDude> A realmedia file, actually.
<digi_> libgpod0 is already the newest version.
<digi_> libgpod-common is already the newest version.
<IdleOne> jin, sorry to hear that. maybe you should just stick with windows
<wheels3572> ardchoille, ohhhh gotcha.  I was told to try the Xfce4.4 was told it fixes the desktop issue
<ardchoille> TheShrewdDude: Sounds like you don't have the codecs for that file
<IcemanV9> jin: why xubuntu on a NEW computer?? just install ubuntu (alternative CD).
<TheShrewdDude> Gee, I wonder.
<ericrost> well, I got that gateway laptop up and going in Ubuntu, the 17" widescreen goodness rocks
<TheShrewdDude> So how might I go about fixing that? :P
<jin> Iceman cuz is a cheapo comp with IGP
<ardchoille> !codecs | TheShrewdDude
<ubotu> TheShrewdDude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> xfce > gnome
<TheShrewdDude> .....
<ericrost> jin: what are you trying to run it on?
<TheShrewdDude> Thanks guys. :)
<jin> IcemanCZ:  so i figured xfce is better.  im trying to run the live cd off
<jin> ericrost: im trying to run the live cd
<ericrost> jin: what hardware?
<quaal> does anyone know of an apt-get for this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8
<quaal> err
<quaal> sorry.. for this? http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.4.4/
<jin> ericrost: a ecs board with IGP unichrome pentium D 805 1 gig ram (all cheapo fry's deal : P  and 2 ide harddrive
<quaal> cant find anything for ubuntu on it
<quaal> must i download and build my own?
<ericrost> is it by any chance the integrated intel video chipset?
<jin> ericrost when i try to run live cd it will stall at adding cd user or go through but give me I/O error
<nr0t> whats a good chan for nvidia driver help?
<ardchoille> quaal: Dapper has python 2.4.3, I am thinking Edgy has 2.4.4 or better.
<NETWizz> @Jin, that is the VIA video; I think
<NETWizz> Just add a video card
<NETWizz> and disable that in Bios then install Ubuntu
<NETWizz> Question for you.  Did it not come with a heatsink?
<quaal> ardchoille, is there a way to check python version? my problem is this /usr/bin/pymol: 8: python2.4.4: not found
<quaal> when i try to run pymol
<NETWizz> I bet Fry's did not include a CPU cooler
<jin> NETWizz so Via cards are known to have problem? i thought i was safe cuz unihrome come with linux drivers on their driver cd yeah
<jin> NETWizz:  no fan
<jin> NETWizz:  i spent 25 bucks for a thermal take one but the combo only cost me 100 total so its still ok deal
<ardchoille> quaal: python -V
<NETWizz> The ThermalTake one should be $20
<NETWizz> and that combo should be $70
<NETWizz> It is a crappy motherboard though
<ericrost> jin: not familiar enough with the installer to know the steps, just was wondering if you were running into the same pitfalls I hit with this laptop.. anyhow, back to getting the stuff I want on my lappy :)
<quaal> ardchoille, Python 2.4.4c1
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> something wrong with pymol
<jin> NETWizz oh i bought the bigger one jungle512 and yeah the combo is 70 i meant with the cpu cooler together 100 total : )
<TooR4u> is there any tool other than gaim ...and that should be relayable....
<TooR4u> because my gaim is crashing while stating
<kalorin> ok got the video going to both screens now
<ardchoille> TooR4u: Try running gaim from a terminal and see if there is any error output. It may help you figure out why it's crashing.
<kalorin> xinerama
<kalorin> :)
<TooR4u> yah
<TooR4u> i tried
<TooR4u> 1m
<gop> hi
<ardchoille> hi
<overcl0ck> Can you help me plz... I'm trying to run beryl and I got this error rui@feisty:~$ beryl-manager
<overcl0ck> rui@feisty:~$ Not initializing the Gtk-Qt theme engine
<gop> after trying     envy and rebooting, all I get is a black screen nothing else "no video displayed"
<overcl0ck> I've installed Gtk-QT
<ardchoille> overcl0ck: /join #ubuntu-effects
<gop> what the channel for envy script
<TooR4u> ardchoille, http://pastebin.ca/371243
<kalorin> so now that's workin
<gop> I realy want my video back
<jin> NETWizz: thx anyways im gonna try flux/dsl maybe have better luck i have I/O error and bunch of can't read block blah maybe my cd rom is dying
<TooR4u> & how to remove broken packages installed in our system?
<h1st0> TooR4u: sudo aptitude remove <packagename>
<Ironman273> If a software says it's for different distros (debian,mandriva,suse, etc.) which one would work in Ubuntu?
<h1st0> Ironman273: well you should use ubuntu software for instance what are you trying to install?
<Hasrat_USA> Ironman273: debian
<bruenig> debian is generally ok to use
<jin> does anyone have a linky on how to install ubuntu from a USB stick?
<Ironman273> h1st0:  Nothing specific.  I'm just looking around and see software that has different distros listed.  Right now I'm just trying to learn about Linux and understand it a little.
<h1st0> Ironman273: well you will find in synaptic most software is there that you could ever need.  You may want to enable universe and multiverse.
<h1st0> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<bruenig> Ironman273, did that gaim thing work
<h1st0> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<h1st0> Ironman273: follow the link on synaptic howto from ubotu
<bruenig> sudo apt-get remove synaptic
<Ironman273> bruenig: Yes it did.  Thanks for the help.  Sorry I didn't confirm it before, I started to read stuff and got a little lost in it.
<lorens> can someone explain why repositories go up and down more than any other net point of presence I have used? Namely, extra posted repositories from ubuntuforums?
<bruenig> Ironman273, ok good
<jin> Ironman273:  if u just started learning i suggest www.tldp.org very fun reading and way better than bs ubuntu books u can buy from bookstore
<siimo>  hi any one has any idea what this thing on the left of the screen is? http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/5900/edgy2qd3.png
<bruenig> siimo, conky
<Ironman273> jin: Thanks, I'll bookmark it to read up on it
<h1st0> siimo: yeah thats conky there are howto's in teh forums to get that working.
<siimo> thanks
<bruenig> siimo, here is mine, it is so much better http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/12182006.png
<bruenig> well not really but I like to brag
<ardchoille> bruenig: Is that root-tail?
<bruenig> root-tail?
<Ironman273> So how are Linux, Debian, Ubuntu and Gnome related?  (I know that's probably a dumb n00b question)
<siimo> h1st0: got a link? i did a search but its not coming up with it
<ardchoille> bruenig: That meter in the top right of that screenie
<h1st0> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<bruenig> ardchoille, which one? the download upload meters
<h1st0> siimo: well you can just install it from synaptic or sudo aptitude install conky
<ardchoille> bruenig: Oh, I think it's conky
<h1st0> siimo: the configuration file will be created after you run it in your home folder .conkyrc  you edit that to chang the way it appears etc...
<acid_phyre> is automatix down?
<bruenig> Ironman273, linux is the general name of all the distros based on the linux kernel, ubuntu is based on debian, gnome is a desktop environment that can be run on any distro including ubuntu
<bruenig> ardchoille, right, that was what I was showing
<bruenig> acid_phyre, thankfully
<h1st0> acid_phyre: yes
<acid_phyre> whys that
<h1st0> acid_phyre: just install the easier way.
<acid_phyre> what happened
<acid_phyre> easier lol
<h1st0> acid_phyre: who knows.  ITs not supported here.
<siimo> h1st0: i meant forum link
<h3h_timo> could anyone explain to me how to optimize ubuntu's bootup process for a dual core machine??
<bruenig> acid_phyre, ice storm knocked out their host
<acid_phyre> how is automatix not easy
<h1st0> acid_phyre: yes easier.  Considering I can install everything automatix did in a single command.
<bruenig> acid_phyre, god hates automatix
<Ironman273> bruenig: So roughly it's Linux -> Debian -> Ubuntu which can branch out to Gnome or KDE (with kubuntu)?
<TheShrewdDude> Ok, so I installed realplayer for my RM files.
<lorens> h3h_timo l like that question!
<TheShrewdDude> When it plays them, it screws up the pitch so that everything sounds like cows.
<TheShrewdDude> How can I fix this?
<bruenig> Ironman273, yeah, and gnome and kde can go on debian too
<bruenig> it is just like a piece of software
<bruenig> that goes on any distro
<acid_phyre> hlst0: can i pm you?
<bruenig> !enter | bruenig
<h3h_timo> lorens, any ideas?
<GottferDamnt> how restart alsa plz?
<Ironman273> bruenig: OK, sorry for the dumb questions, I'm just hoping to understand it better.
<lorens> h3h I have no clue. gave up on 64 bit and running 386 on my amd dual core.
<bruenig> GottferDamnt, I have always done sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart, not sure if that works or not or is the right way but it looked right
<bruenig> Ironman273, no problem
<crimsun> that only (re)store mixer levels.
<crimsun> +s
<bruenig> finally I am corrected
<crimsun> GottferDamnt probably needs to unload all the alsa drivers, remove the state file, and reload his driver.
<crimsun> (reading backscroll)
<crimsun> GottferDamnt: what's the issue?
<lorens> h3h are you on intel?
<Ironman273> Does Ubuntu have a built-in firewall?
<Ironman273> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<IcemanV9> Ironman273: yes. iptables
<acid_phyre> whats so wrong about automatix
<emet> whats a good gtk rss feed reader
<IcemanV9> !automatix | acid_phyre
<ubotu> acid_phyre: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ironman273> IcemanV9: Thanks, getting used to the bot.  I'm new at IRC also. :)
<cellofellow> I've been using Fluxbox in conjunction with ROX, and it's been causing X to randomly go crazy, peg the CPU, and effectively freeze the system. Only thing I can do is SSH in and sudo killall -9 Xorg. Why would it be doing this and how do I fix it?
<cellofellow> (sorry, I had to go for a little while)
<Shrimpy> hello everyone
<bruenig> Ironman273, if you do /msg ubotu firewall (or any other thing) it will tell you in pm
<acid_phyre> so installing threw synaptic is better then
<bruenig> !apt-get | acid_phyre
<ubotu> acid_phyre: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Shrimpy> i have a comprehensive sound problem, any one want to try and help me take care of this?
<emet> whats a good gtk rss feed reader?
<Ironman273> bruenig: Cool, thanks
<bruenig> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<emet> bruenig, thanks, installed :P
<cellofellow> anyone?
<Ironman273> bruenig: Do you recommend Firestarter to config the firewall?
<turbolover> wow, edgy eft works much better for me off the bat than dapper
<bruenig> Ironman273, yeah
<turbolover> and i thought it was the buggy one
<Ironman273> bruenig: It's not in synaptic, how do I get it?
<bruenig> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<cellofellow> am I just in the wrong place?
<IcemanV9> !repo | Ironman273
<ubotu> Ironman273: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Shrimpy> i heard fiesty fawn is already pretty stable for be unmature
<emet> !tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bruenig> Ironman273, do "sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firestarter" make sure you close synaptic before doing that
<turbolover> anyone here use vmware? i am trying to install the server and the script acts like a previous install has been detected
<emet> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<burepe> Can someone tell me how to enable modules in php?
<emet> :o
<IcemanV9> turbolover: clean install or upgrade from dapper? just curious
<section31> what's the easiest way to install mplayer with all the codecs...i tried using apt-get and I keep getting this error when trying to open a video error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<bruenig> !mplayer | section31 I think you may need to compile
<ubotu> section31 I think you may need to compile: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<bruenig> oh they changed that factoid
<Shrimpy> i purged my linux-sound-base and it reinstalled it then i did the driver and then it still detects nothing
<Ironman273> bruenig: Thanks it's installing
<section31> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<turbolover> iceman clean install, i got frustrated after an update screwed up my ati drivers and tried to use my windows restore cd and it got partway through nuking my drive and stopped working so i decided to try edgy eft
<acid_phyre> search w32 on synaptic
<kalorin_> ok so lets just say I don't want pppoe installed?
<acid_phyre> and get vlc player
<kalorin_> and if I select it and tell it I want it removed, then it says it's going ot have to remove xubuntu-desktop?
<kalorin_> what's up with that/
<bruenig> section31, maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<fitren> ^.&
<cellofellow> kalorin: don't worry about it, it's normal. If all it wants to remove is xubuntu-desktop, you're fine.
<Ironman273> bruenig: Once it completes, where does it put it?
<fitren> ^.^
<IcemanV9> turbolover: eck. sorry about that. at least, you said it rocks (now). :)
<section31> bruenig,well i installed it, i just need to get it working correctly
<section31> with the codec pack
<bruenig> Ironman273, it will be in the menus, it might be in system>administration
<kalorin_> seriously?
<kalorin_> I mean what happens with the desktop gone?
<turbolover> well, i still want windows out of itnerest of running games and someo ther stuff that wine is just no reliable for
<kalorin_> sure SOUNDS important :)
<kalorin_> you're using wine?
<kalorin_> why not just vmware it?
<IcemanV9> kalorin_: it's just a meta package; you'll be fine ;)
<kalorin_> ah ok
<burepe> Kalorin_ the package was probably the part of the xubuntu base install
<kalorin_> yeah it was
<burepe> oh ok
<kalorin_> doing some installing right now
<ardchoille> kalorin_: that package is just a meta package and is safe to remove. But, you need to reinstalll it if you plan to upgrade to a newer ubuntu
<kalorin_> this is getting to be pretty useful
<bruenig> section31, right but when you compile it normally, don't you have to have the codec libraries on the computer first, so if ubuntu has a precompiled version that didn't have all the codecs there when they compiled them, you wouldn't be able to get it to work, (this is all assuming that you needed to have the codecs before compiling normally which I think is true but am not sure)
<gop> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mykhul> hey whats up guys
<kalorin_> interesting, so uninstall it
<kalorin_> that's cool
<kalorin_> thanks
<Shrimpy> hi
<ardchoille> hi
<mykhul> i've been on ubuntu for like 3 weeks now
<bruenig> !howdy
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brophat> ubuntu takes the hastle out of linux?
<kalorin_> I decided to go this way because I'm tired of redhatE's dependencies and crap
<mykhul> and i don't miss windows at all!
<turbolover> iceman yeah i got frustrated when i couldnt get any help, anyways anyone have any idea where i could start looking to get any vestiges of vmware off so i can install it fresh? synaptic shows no packages installed
<mykhul> just wanted to share that with you bastards
<kalorin_> I miss a little things aobut windows, but I'd rather run linux if I can
<kalorin_> it's finally gotten to where the desktop is usable for normal stuff
<ardchoille> brophat: Indeed. My 8 year old niece uses Ubuntu :)
<Shrimpy> awesome same here i gave up on windows
<Shrimpy> THATS AWESOME
<h3h_timo> lorens, yeah, i have a core duo
<mykhul> funny... i bought windows xp from newegg... and before i even got it in the mail i installed ubuntu
<brophat> I use slackware, and a pain thing is burning cd's and dvd's. does ubuntu make it easy?
<mykhul> i have not tried to burn dvds/cds yet
<bruenig> mykhul, bought xp? are you not aware of something called p2p
<Shrimpy> depends on the application
<kalorin_> shrimpy, I'm basically going to give it a week or so to see how much I can and can't do in it
<kalorin_> and then make the call if I want to wait another few months or whatever
<mykhul> bruenig, this was the first time i ever purchased such a thing
<ardchoille> brophat: I just insert a blank cd/dvd and let gnomebaker take over. It's pretty easy.
<kalorin_> I've been trying very hard to find open source cross platform utilities for things for about 2 years now under windows
<mykhul> my nick name in the hood is mike the hacker
<kalorin_> xchat and such
<bruenig> brophat, it is easy, you can use cdrecord or growisofs or if you must graphical apps like gnomebaker or k3b
<brophat> ardchoille ok so gnomebaker would be the app
<acid_phyre> is it possible to run a newsleecher on unix?
<gop> in gnome all I am getting is 800 x 600 resoultion
<gop> why
<ardchoille> brophat: That's what I use, but lots of people say k3b is the best.
<lorens> h3h i have wondered if there is any way to take advantage of it. something that can assign affinity. or is it just up to having threaded apps?
<bruenig> !fixres | gop
<mykhul> i got 1600x1200 but i think it looks kind of dull
<ubotu> gop: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brophat> bruenig the problem with that is dvd content comes differently
<Shrimpy> yeah kalorin it seems the only things that you can not get is some games. but if you buy cedega it makes it pretty good. wine sucks
<TheShrewdDude> a configure script tells me I don't have gtk devel packages
<brophat> sometimes you get the iso, sometimes you don't
<dftpnkezln> hey everyone, i need to install some support for the heat/fan sensors on my laptop, how would i go about doing this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_M6VA,Z70VA#Sensors
<TheShrewdDude> how can I get them?
<TheShrewdDude> sudo apt-get install gtk?
<gop> bruenig,  thanks
<dftpnkezln> or is it advisable etc
<brophat> sometimes it is an avi file etc............
<kalorin_> games and things like photoshop
<kalorin_> that's going to bother me a little
<atrain> whats the state of PCI hotplug? eg: what would happen if I yanked a card right now?
<Shrimpy> well they are things just like photoshop
<mykhul> i miss ph otoshop
<mykhul> but i work a lot at an office that has it
<IcemanV9> during the installation process, i accidently pressed alt+tab and it stopped installing .. how do i restart it again (without reinstall again)?
<kelsin> TheShrewdDude: ussually dev pacakges have -dev on the end of them
<bruenig> TheftOfLife, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<kalorin_> shrimpy, I'm going to try to vmware xp on this machine and see how that goes
<turbolover> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bruenig> brophat, you need to convert the avi before burning it
<crimsun> atrain: you'd likely be (re)purchasing new hardware.
<monday> how well will ubuntu run on a G3?
<brophat> bruenig ok there in lies the complication
<bruenig> brophat, there are some command line apps that I scripted to do it, and then after all that work, I found an application called devede that will do it, take avis, convert them, and then burn them
<brophat> bruenig and you may get the dvd file in even different formats. I guess I am looking for a simple to use gui driven program
<Shrimpy> i mean i still like windows but get annoying that it bogs down and get's retared with spyware and virus, no matter what the protection is
<mindstate> how could i change which port the native bittorrent client is using? 6881 is blacklisted by the tracker i want to us
<ardchoille> bruenig: devede is a great app :)
<mindstate> use*
<rkvirani> I just installed kubuntu-desktop ontop of an xubuntu install
<bruenig> devede is awesome, just pissed me off after my scripts
<rkvirani> how do I get rid of the xubuntu stuff?
<kalorin_> wow, nice page
<kalorin_> help page for vmware
<brophat> i think what I have found out here is that gnomebaker is the app that  will take care of your burning needs with ease?
<kalorin_> I figure linux is light weight enough I can likely give a vmware instance 768meg of ram and be fine on 256 for linux
<acid_phyre> can anyone tell me whats the command to install java?
<bruenig> brophat, gnomebaker is inferior to k3b
<bruenig> acid_phyre, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<brophat> ok will look up k3b haha
<Shrimpy> use the package manager.
<bruenig> acid_phyre, or are you looking for the plugin
<acid_phyre> just the main one
<bruenig> brophat, but it won't allow you to burn avis to dvd, except as data of course
<acid_phyre> dont have it at all
<Shrimpy> hey anybody here know about alsa?
<bruenig> acid_phyre, right jre, then do the plugin
<Quintin> Shrimpy: just ask a question.  thanks.
<bruenig> Shrimpy, crimsun does
<mindstate> how could i change which port the native bittorrent client is using? 6881 is blacklisted by the tracker i want to use
<Laser> I have two 80GB SATA drives and a 40GB ide drive, can anyone tell me the best way to partition them?
<dftpnkezln> guys, noob question - is it possible to change the kernel settings (i want to add support for my hardware sensors) without completely recompiling it?
<bruenig> mindstate, you need to change it in the client, what client are you using?
<Shrimpy> well, i am not getting sound, i used to so i purged my llinux base sound and i reinstall it.  then i try to install the driver and i get nothing
<bruenig> Laser, what are you trying to do, dual boot or what
<brophat> bruenig sometimes dvds come with those separate files for different chapters. k3b can handle that?
<Shrimpy> so do i need alsa installed before i install the driver. i'm following this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<Laser> No, I'm not dual booting I just want to make the best use of hard drives
<ardchoille> brophat: If you're going to rip dvd movies, I would recommend http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net  I've never had it fail on a dvd.
<Quintin> Laser: Do you have any particular goal?
<bruenig> brophat, k3b will burn data, or it will burn isos, or it will make music cds, it doesn't take vobs or whatever else and convert them, so if the separate chapters are in the .iso, then yes fine, if it is separate then no
<bruenig> brophat, using mkiso though you can create an iso from a dvd file structure
<Quintin> Laser: what is the rest of your hw specs?
<mindstate> bruenig, im using the live -cd some im using the ubuntu native bt client
<brophat> ok
<dftpnkezln> anyone?
<bruenig> mindstate, Yeah that is very limited I believe, I am not sure where that configuration is
<mindstate> bruenig, that stinks lol
<dftpnkezln> can you guys suggest a channel where they could tell me if its possible?
<Laser> amd 3000, 1 gb ram
<Shrimpy> crimsun i was wondering if you could help me set up my sound driver. i've been messing with it for a while and i'm getting fustrated
<Quintin> Laser: you just want to use all available space?  Or do you want RAID?
<brophat> basicaly then ubuntu has no new majic software for burning dvd's i
<Laser> to use all available space
<Quintin> Laser: make it all into 1 big LVM drive then
<dftpnkezln> sigh
<crimsun> Shrimpy: do you have the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems pastebinned?
<Laser> LVM drive?
<Quintin> Laser: yes
<Laser> How do I do that with the partition manager?
<Quintin> Laser: 'physical volume for lvm'
<Quintin> Laser: then configure lvm
<kalorin_> so how come there's no bash package?
<Quintin> Laser: I'd use the alternate install disc actually.  not sure how to do it with GUI tools
<Shrimpy> thanks crimsun i'll work with that site
<IcemanV9> bash is installed by default
<kalorin_> ahok
<bruenig> brophat, look it up on the forums, I have a lot of experience with it. It is pretty easy once you get it down.
<kalorin_> I wondered, didn't see it in the package list
<Laser> is the alternate install disk another iso i have to burn?
* Quintin reminds you all to check http://daecom.biz/paste/ for your pasting needs
<brophat> yeah i have used mkiso
<IcemanV9> apt-cache policy bash
<Quintin> Laser: yea.  the partitioning in it lets you setup RAID or LVM.  not sure if regular one does
<hwdyki> how do i clear the local apt cache?
<cafuegr> !info bash
<ubotu> bash: The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.1-5ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 771 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<Quintin> hwdyki: man apt-get
<cafuegr> kalorin_: it's certainly there
<ardchoille> hwdyki: sudo apt-get clean
<foxiness> hi,i want to let ff save my session after close the app and return the last session on next start,i read the ff 2.0 come with built-in save-session ,how can i enable it? "i can not find it on tab  under edit>preferences"
<cafuegr> hwdyki: 'sudo apt-get (auto-)clean'
<brophat> bruenig isn't the command mkisofs ??
<Shrimpy> when someone types information on the command line and they use "$" in the begining what does that mean i know "#" (means in root or sudo)
<hwdyki> thank you.
<bruenig> brophat, yeah
<mikejanssen> hola ubuntu-ers!
<emet> what does the -y trigger do on apt-get ?
<mikejanssen> = X
<cafuegr> Shrimpy: If they type a $ they're using a variable.
<Quintin> Shrimpy: ?  That is just a bash prompt  it can also be variable, or something to be expanded
<mikejanssen> i wish that there was a canon mp150 driver = X
<mikejanssen> then my linux would be complete
<cafuegr> emet: ansers 'y' to any questions apt might ask about overwriting, continuing, etc.
<Ironman273> Why would I be getting a "Unable to initialize HAL!" error at bootup?
<kalorin_> synaptic is pretty nice
<Shrimpy> ok thanks so i should pay attention to it becasue i'll have to change something
<kalorin_> I might have to replace debian on my server with ubuntu
<burepe> Can someone tell me how to enable modules in php?
<kalorin_> or maybe a graphical version of linux :)
<kalorin_> ol' grinch is all command line
<Quintin> burepe: such as?
<mikejanssen> how do i get rid of a kernal? i think i have 2 loaded...default and 386...
<Quintin> kalorin_: you can have graphics on debian ..
<kalorin_> yeah of course
<Quintin> mikejanssen: apt
<mikejanssen> ...
<mikejanssen> ?
<kalorin_> I just never bothered, all it does is run apache/php/ftp/mail and a few other things
<brophat> what was the command to actually burn the iso to the dvd?
<burepe> Quintin: --with-curl  --with-openssl  --with-dom  --with-zlib
<kalorin_> if I had an x client then it'd be worth running x on it ;)
<cafuegr> burepe: Install them and add them in php.ini if required.
<Quintin> burepe: use the packages.
<Laser> Is there another way I could partition without doing LVM, it looks complicated
<kalorin_> otherwise 14" CRT and a crappy video card isn't worth much
<Quintin> Laser: not if you want to use all the space available.
<kalorin_> yeah here's a question
<Quintin> Laser: You might do 1 sata for / 1 sata for /home
<kalorin_> bought 2x400gb drives
<burepe> synaptic?
<kalorin_> set them up in the bios of the motherboard to be mirrored
<mikejanssen> Quintin, what you mean 'apt'
<kalorin_> went to install and did, and poof, grub blew up
<kalorin_> had to unmirror them to get it to boot
<Quintin> mikejanssen: the package manager.  you can use it to get rid of packages
<kalorin_> now what can I do with the other drive to get a mirror set up that's fault tolerant?
<kalorin_> lvm?
<burepe> cafueger Quintin synaptic right?
<kalorin_> synaptic is a nice GUI front end for apt
<kalorin_> I like that it shows you all the packages that are out there
<Laser> okay, well thanks for the help
<omeil> umm does anyone know where wine install the programs?
<kalorin_> and lets you pick rather than having to guess or research names
<Quintin> burepe: apt-cache search php5 | grep <blah>
<Quintin> omeil: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Quintin> kalorin_: You probably need MBR on the other one to have grub
<kalorin_> other one?
<studeringaaron> hi everybody
<kalorin_> ah you mean mirror that too?
<Shrimpy> crimsun: i'm having problems in the very begining.(sorry) but it says to do modinfo  [modulename]    what do i put for the modulename   the driver is (hda-intel)
<kalorin_> could you just dd them?
<kalorin_> and sync that way and then mirror them?
<Quintin> kalorin_: other drive.  I'm also 90% sure you don't have raid if it's in the bios.  that's usually not real raid.  just set it to be normal drives and use linux sw raid if you're gonna do that
<kalorin_> though I understand that it's just software raid anyway
<kalorin_> yeah that's what i'm thinking too
<Quintin> kalorin_: if you want a backup you can do rsync daily or twice daily
<crimsun> Shrimpy: modinfo snd-hda-intel
<kalorin_> well i was thinking dd it to start, then rsync as needed
<kalorin_> that should take care of it
<kalorin_> at least then I could just unhook a dead drive and reboot
<Shrimpy> crimsun: it says cound not find module
<Quintin> kalorin_: rsync or cp -a ..
<crimsun> Shrimpy: what did you type?
<kalorin_> well, dd would set up the partitions and stuff just the same
<kalorin_> riht?
<whta> hi, is it possible for me to have both KDE and gnome in a single ubuntu install? i have gnome but i want to see what KDE is like
<kalorin_> right?
<Quintin> kalorin_: yes and no
<kalorin_> whta sure
<kalorin_> the drivers are the same model and size
<Quintin> whta: yea that's fine.
<Shrimpy> crimsun:
<Shrimpy> modinfo snd-hda-intel
<Quintin> kalorin_: you can maybe do that, it's not what I would do though.
* kalorin_ nods
<whta> ok, where should i go to properly add this then?
<kalorin_> I'll just software raid it
<h1st0> whta: well you could install kubuntu-desktop to get the full experience or just kde up to your.
<Quintin> kalorin_: be sure you install GRUB on both discs.  if one dies, you should be able to take it out, and reboot.  The array will be in 'degraded' mode then, and you can hotadd another disk if it's partitioned properly
<Quintin> whta: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<whta> will that affect my current install at all?
<Quintin> whta: yes
<whta> quintin: more importantly, i guess, will it make anything i have NOW no longer work? i want to easily be able to toggle between the 2
<cables> All my fonts in OpenOffice look pretty ugly. Fonts look fine in any other application, as well as in OpenOffice on Windows. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Quintin> whta: there's about a 0.1% chance of that happening.
<Quintin> cables: new monitor ^-)
<Shrimpy> crimsun: when using that website i' not getting very much info. as in i get errors
<cables> Quintin, :)
<whta> quintin: ok then. so will i be able to choose between gnome and KDE in the sessions at login?
<omeil> hmm Jedi Knight outcast runs good on Wine no flaws at all :) except it dosen't like me sound card lol
<Quintin> whta: yes.
<Quintin> omeil: winecfg > use emulation, and OSS
<kalorin_> sound is overrated :)
<omeil> that makes no sence to me :)
<Quintin> omeil: run winecfg
<omeil> k
<whta> another question: half the time when i start up linux i have no sound. a restart or two usually fixes this, but it's very irritating having to restart to get sound. anyone have an idea what might cause this?
<omeil> oh didn't know it had a cfg lol :D
<turbolover> yes! vmware runnign winxp within ubuntu! games!
<cables> whta, is it in any particular app?
<studeringaaron> i had no sound when  I tried fedora core but havent had t6ha tprob with ubuntu
<Quintin> turbolover: there are a lot of linux games.   I don't think you have hardware 3d with vmware
<whta> cables: no. usually i just listen for the little bongo clip that should come up when the login screen loads. if i don't hear that, then NO sound AT ALL works anywhere.
<Quintin> whta: what hardware ?
<cables> whta, no idea then there.
<Quintin> whta: paste your lspci and lspci -n @ http://daecom.biz/paste/
<brophat> does the website talk about what the new feartures are for the new versions?
<omeil> k now for the test
<omeil> a sound card has not been detected in your system :(
<turbolover> quintin right, but civ4 does NOT run in linux
<turbolover> and i like my civ 4
<whta> quintin: http://daecom.biz/paste/?q=22
<turbolover> cedega wouldnt be bad if i didnt have to suscribe to it
<burepe> cafueger Quintin curl is the only package I can find
<turbolover> oh yeah defcon doesnt work for it either
<chorse> turbolover: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/screenshots/images/948.jpg
<Quintin> turbolover: you can get it from cvs.
<Quintin> whta: lspci -n
<tehxed> I need help with an fglrx issue, I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M and when I type in fglrxinfo in terminal, i get the error   Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". display: :0.0  screen: 0     I followed the tutorual/instructions from  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually
<kalorin> ah yes, now that's better
<kalorin> at least it's basically the same as my other systems :)
<kalorin> tabs on top for channels only, users on the right
<kalorin> very nice, love xchat
<arrenlex> tehxed: Add "dri" to your modules list in xorg.conf
<momo521> im using Sabayon distro and i need help..can someone help me?  im having troubles with my built in wireless card
<Quintin> tehxed: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<G2k> hey guys does anyone here have a ipw2200 wireless card?
<tehxed> Load "dri" under Modules?
<cables> momo521, this is the wrong place to ask.
<brophat> LTS costs money?
<momo521> well no one is in the other channel
<Quintin> brophat: ... no.  ...
<momo521> i tried there first
<whta> quintin: http://daecom.biz/paste/?q=23
<cables> brophat, support costs money, LTS just means that commercial support is available for longer.
<brophat> oh ok
<studeringaaron> sorry to interupt but can anyone direct me to where I can find out about gettin my 56k modem to work
<arrenlex> tehxed: Yep. If you don't understand that, better follow this:
<arrenlex> !ati | tehxed
<ubotu> tehxed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tehxed> Quintin: second
<Quintin> studeringaaron: buy a real modem.
<studeringaaron> nope im cheap
<brophat> so if you paid for support, and you downloaded LTS, then your support for the same money will last longer
<Quintin> studeringaaron: it's not happening.
<studeringaaron> its for my laptop when I travel actually
<Quintin> brophat: no.  it just means updates will continue to be released
<brophat> ok
<Quintin> brophat: support iirc is a flat fee, yearly
<whta> quintin: http://daecom.biz/paste/?q=23
<brophat> support iirc?
<brophat> you mean support on irc?
<Quintin> whta: hm.. really odd.  sb live should be well supported.  I use it on my desktop along with intel hda
<Quintin> !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<Quintin> ^^
<fletch007> new install, wont boot unless. I go into recovery mode and sudo startx at the command prompt? any ideas? if I just let it boot in gets to the logon screen the cursor blinks three time then the system hangs. ??
<brophat> oh ok hahahahha funny... sorry
<whta> quintin: that's what's confusing me. I know the card works fine since sound DOES work.. it's just a game of chance whether or not it will decide to on the given startup
<Quintin> fletch007: what video card and drivers?
<brophat> IIRC is bad to use on irc
<fletch007> its nvidia 5500 fx and default drives from the install
<Quintin> fletch007: paste your Xorg logs and conf files
<fletch007> i had to do a text install as well as the live dvd would not boot same thing just hangs
<fletch007> I would love to do that , but don't know how yet. I am a complete newbie like 2 hours old
<omeil> hmm quintin do i turn driver emulation on. or do u just select emulation only
<kalorin> !wmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brophat> I like the fact that you can upgrade to latest version easily
<tehxed> Quintin: xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/371283   |   Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.ca/371285
<acid_phyre> vmware is cool
<Quintin> fletch007: /var/log/ is where they are at...
<hwdyki> how do i update my whole system?
<kalorin> eh/
<Quintin> I only accept pastes on my website! :P
<brophat> is upgrading really safe and easy?
<Quintin> brophat: yes, very.
<kalorin> someone had a nice link for vmware stuff up there a minutes ago
<sprocket> hello
<kalorin> what happened to it?
<acid_phyre> hwdyki: to which system?
<brophat> I know with slackware ugrading is always a problem
<fletch007> ok, I will work on that.
<hwdyki> acid_phyre: edgy
<jmazaredo> is it ok to remove other linux-restricted-modules and leave only the restricted modules for my architecture?
<Quintin> tehxed: paste your lsmod
<acid_phyre> google how to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10
<hwdyki> acid_phyre: security updates i mean.
<acid_phyre> it will tell u
<acid_phyre> ohh
<acid_phyre> it should pop up automatically
<hwdyki> i am already on edgy.
<omeil> how long has this version 6.10 been out?
<acid_phyre> im about to be on edgy
<hwdyki> what would pop up?
<brophat> acid_phyre I thought ubuntu makes it easy to upgrade
<n3rrd> not necessarily a ubuntu question, but is there an easy to tell if a parallel port is dead?
<acid_phyre> it does
<Quintin> acid_phyre: change all 'dapper' to 'edgy' in /etc/apt/sources.list , aptitude update ; aptitude upgrade ; aptitude dist-upgrade aptitude dist-upgrade
<Pelo> omeil,   the number tells you,  2006 10th month
<kalorin> !vm war
<ubotu> vm: A mail user agent for Emacs.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.19-9 (edgy), package size 563 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<kalorin> hrms..
<tehxed> Quintin: http://pastebin.ca/371289  That's lsmod
<kalorin> !vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<brophat> acid_phyre having to google how to do it does not imply that it is easy hahahah
<kalorin> !vmware how-to
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware how-to - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> hrms..
<omeil> oh ok
<omeil> does anyone know how to configure the audio in wine properly. when i select OSS and go full on emulation. the sound has a 0.3 second delay which is annoying :D
<Pelo> omeil,  try asking in #winehq
<hwdyki> no way to do a world update?
<kalorin> oh I love you firefox and your restore session
<acid_phyre> it is easy
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to change the global font size in X? they're too big for my taste in 1280x1024 :( (not in Gnome, just global X)
<Thanatos> what's the best package for burning an .iso to a cd?
<brophat> acid_phyre the website says: Updates, from simple security fixes to a complete version upgrade, are now possible with a few clicks of the update utility.
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  menu > system > prets > fonts
<Pelo> Thanatos, gnomebaker is nice
<DARKGuy> Pelo: I'm not using Gnome, but Fluxbox - and either way, I'd like to know how to change the -global- font size in *X* :P
<Thanatos> thankyou pelo
<rob5> if i have a shell script using /bin/sh and am doing a 'case' statement, what's the correct syntax if I want to see if the first few arguments are 'scp -P XXXX...'.  i tried: 'scp -P 3434*)' but it came back: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")").  but 'scp*)' works fine.
<tehxed> Quintin: any luick?
<DARKGuy> Pelo: but thanks for answering anyways o.o
<tehxed> luck*
<DARKGuy> like, something like... y'know X loads some fonts in xorg.conf, can you set the font size through there?
<Pelo> DARKGuy, just have a look
<DARKGuy> like to zoom them out or scale them some %, like, proportional
<whta> how long does it usually take for synaptic to update with the latest version of wine?
<kalorin> rob5, I don't understand the question, but I'm pretty handy with bash
<DARKGuy> Pelo: where? :/
<Quintin> Thanatos: k3b
<Quintin> rob5: /join #bash
<Pelo> whta,  just get the repo from www.winehq.org and put it in synatpic, it wlll update when a package becomes available
<Quintin> tehxed: what card
<tehxed> Quintin: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,   I am not promissing anything but the first part looks promissing
<Quintin> tehxed: laptop?
<networkr00> hi
<Quintin> !hi | networkr00
<networkr00> I need help with setting up xchat
<ubotu> networkr00: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tehxed> Quintin: Yes. Gateway MX7118 I think..      01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<DARKGuy> Pelo: Oh, yeah, but I thought it was some parameter line I had to add and problem solved xD... guess not :/ *googles*
<cables> networkr00, ask away
<Quintin> networkr00: sudo apt-get install xchat.  /join #xchat
<Stevethepirate> hello friends i have a question about startup and it is when i start up ubuntu it does the loading scrren wit the bar and then it goes into text base login and then its all text
<networkr00> I am in now
<Quintin> tehxed: screwy.
<Hasrat_USA> is there any Konversation user around here? i want to connect to a new server without having to disconnect freenode. how to do that?
<brophat> what linux kernel does the current release use?
<cables> networkr00, if it's not ubuntu-specific, join the channel #xchat for help.
<Quintin> tehxed: looking, give me a few
<networkr00> but I tried to go to the #automatix and it doesn't like my nickname, says I'm not registered
<Quintin> Hasrat_USA: /join #kubuntu /join #kde
<cables> networkr00, first of all, don't use automatix. Second of all, hold on a sec
<cables> !register | networkr00
<ubotu> networkr00: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Quintin> networkr00: automatix is crap, don't use it and save us all headaches.
<Hasrat_USA> Quintin: oh okay thanks
<networkr00> why is it crap?
<Quintin> Hasrat_USA: np
<cables> networkr00, it can majorly break stuff
<Shrimpy> hey
<Pelo> fyi automatix has been borked for a few days,  they may have given up
<networkr00> I've had incredibly solid results with it
<cables> networkr00, if there's something Automatix does that you want to do, ask here for how to do it without automatix
<Shrimpy> when i load up ubuntu it enters a text based system the gui is gone. what do i do to get it back?
<networkr00> just got to leave it alone while it's doing it's thing
<fletch007> Quintin-- I was able to post my xorg log to your link., but I cant find any conf file in the var/log
<unop> automatix has been borked for a few years (not just a few days) :)
<Madpilot> networkr00, lucky you, it has a bad habit of eating installs
<cables> networkr00, Automatix works fine... until you try to upgrade to the latest ubuntu release.
<Quintin> fletch007: the conf file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> unop, s/a few years/since it came out
<unop> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<networkr00> thanks guys/gals
<unop> Madpilot,  it's only a few years old (so we mean the same thing) :)
<DARKGuy> brb
<cables> According to the automatix channel, it's going to be back up soon. Dammit!
<Madpilot> unop, heh
<networkr00> !register | networkr00
<Hasrat_USA> what's the point in using automatix or any software other than the default app add/remove in ubuntu is something i don't understand
<FactTech> Question: Is there a better forum than this one for hardware questions? Specifically, about motherboard/BIOS/memory questions.
<Quintin> tehxed: X does start, yes?  You just don't have hardware 3d?
<Quintin> FactTech: /j #hardware
<yellow> FactTech, #hardware
<Thanatos> k3b looks like it is more ideal for burning an iso
<FactTech> Quintin yellow Thanks!
<tehxed> Quintin: I don't know what you mean by X doesn't start?
<tehxed> Quintin: I'm on Ubuntu right now.
<fletch007> Quintin- ok then I posted the conf file as well.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Quintin> tehxed: You have a graphical desktop, right?  with the laptop?
<Quintin> fletch007: link
<tehxed> Yes.
<tehxed> Would you like a screenshot?
<ttheikkila> both easyubuntu and automatix won work
<Quintin> tehxed: no.  Do you need hardware 3d support for something?
<tehxed> Quintin: Would you like a screenshot?
<tehxed> Quintin: Yes. Beryl.
<Madpilot> Thanatos, if you're in Gnome, burning an ISO is dead easy: just right-click on the ISO file, select Burn To Disc. Done.
<cables> ttheikkila, what?
<Hasrat_USA> ttheikkila: they don't work? consider yourself lucky. seriously!
<ttheikkila> i mean they will not work
<Shrimpy> does any know much about the load up of ubuntu?
<ttheikkila> I had some severe mess with easyubuntu
<cables> ttheikkila, that's a good thing. Automatix has been known to break installs badly, especially when the time comes to upgrade to the latest Ubuntu version.
<fletch007> http://pastebin.ca/371296
<Shrimpy> because its not loading the gui it only loads a text based system
<cables> ttheikkila, if you've already used it, that's a bad thing.
<Ironman273> Anyone know why I'm getting this error: "failed to initialize HAL!"?
<tehxed> Quintin:  So.. what do you suggest?
<fletch007> Quintin - here is the other one http://pastebin.ca/371291
<unop> Shrimpy,  can you log in there at all?
<Quintin> tehxed: I'm working on it.  it's 1:30 am, patience.
<tehxed> Quintin: Alright.
<geeksauce> is there any reason why archive manager isn't able to read rar files?
<tehxed> Quintin:  THanks.
<Shrimpy> thanks unop yes it ask user name and then i type in my crap and thtn it acts like a terminal
<Quintin> geeksauce: not supported.  get 'unrar' or 'unrar-nonfree'
<Quintin> tehxed: modprobe agpart
<unop> Shrimpy,  no swearing please, thanks :)  what happens when you type this command in?  sudo gdm
<geeksauce> Quintin, interesting. is rar a licensed format or something?
<tehxed> Quintin: FATAL: Module agpart not found.
<Quintin> geeksauce: winrar is proprietary software.  there are 2 pkgs for it.  1 does some stuff, and is open source, the other does everything, and is not open source.  I just use the latter one
<unop> geeksauce,  it's restricted as the license is not GPL compatible
<Shrimpy> sorry about that unop also when i type in sudo gdm i get command not found
<Thanatos> Wow. I didn't know that burning an iso is so easy in GNOME. I'm such a noob
<synetos07> I am in mIRC for windows (excuse me) - how can I stop the "joined" and "quit" notices from showing ?
<unop> synetos07,  /j ##windows
<unop> Shrimpy,  hmm .. thats odd -- how about this one? which sudo
<Quintin> tehxed: I'm sorry.  modprobe agpgart
<Shrimpy> unop: i get /usr/bin/sudo
<tehxed> Quintin: FATAL: Module agpgart not found.
<synetos07> unop - thanks
<comand> Hi -- how can I find out what package owns a particular file using the command line?   What is the appropriate apt tool...
<Quintin> tehxed: you're root, yea?
<unop> Shrimpy,  are you on kubuntu?
<Shrimpy> no ubuntu
<tehxed> want me to sudo modprobe agpgart ?
<Shrimpy> 6.10
<Quintin> tehxed: yes
<unop> comand,  dpkg -S /path/to/file
<tehxed> Quintin: Same thing.
<comand> dpkg .. thanks
<unop> Shrimpy,  hmm, what about this? which gdm?
<unop> Shrimpy,  err.  which gdm
<Quintin> tehxed: ..
<Quintin> tehxed: that's screwed up
<Quintin> tehxed: uname -a
<Shrimpy> unop: when i type that it nothing happens. it goest to a new line
<tehxed> Quintin: Linux umobile 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 18:03:05 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<omeil_> does crossover linux boot .exe games aswell?
<omeil_> or is it only software?
<unop> Shrimpy,  hmm, gdm doesnt seem to be installed?  does this return anything?  dpkg -l | grep -i gdm
<Quintin> tehxed: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko
<omeil_> Has anyone succesfully made ubuntu access NTFS drives as READ/WRITE?
<kalorin> it's interesting that ubuntu uses .deb packages primarily
<kalorin> yeah i'm doing it
<kalorin> works fine
<kalorin> though the security is broken :)
<omeil_> NTFS works fine?
<kalorin> sure
<lovloss> there's like 50 different kinds of opengl libraries. i want to mess with open gl and i dont have the #includes... soooo, which one of these should i get? anyone know?
<Quintin> omeil_: reading ntfs is fine
<unop> omeil_,  traditionally it only supported office, then a few other applications, lately i've heard it supports games .. but gamers tend to prefer !cedega and !qemu better
<kalorin> I've got a drive that was xp in an external case that's USB plugged in
<kalorin> works great
<tehxed> Quintin: ls: /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko: No such file or directory
<Shrimpy> unop: i get some feed back it says    ii degy-gdm-thems and then  Edy  GDM themes   and thats all on 0.7-0ubuntu2
<unop> !ntfs-3g | omeil_ , see PM from ubotu
<ubotu> omeil_ , see PM from ubotu: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Quintin> tehxed: ls -l /lib/modules/
<kalorin> cedega
<kalorin> ?
<Quintin> tehxed: do you have 2.6.17-11-generic in there?
<omeil_> i can't seem to get ntfs-3d working
<Quintin> unop: that wasn't a PM. ..
<Shrimpy> unop and then ii human-gtk-theme and Edgy GDM thems    and thats on 0.20ubuntu 1 unop
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<madprobe> gOLdenHaWK3D, hey man, kernel had support for VIA chipset USB, itw work with a bit of tweaking
<madprobe> gOLdenHaWK3D, hey man, kernel had support for VIA chipset USB, it worked* with a bit of tweaking
<tehxed> Quintin: total 8
<tehxed> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2007-02-24 07:24 2.6.17-10-generic
<tehxed> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2007-02-24 05:45 2.6.17-11-generic
<unop> Shrimpy,  ok .. run this command then.  sudo sh -c "aptitude install gdm; gdm"
<omeil_> im gonna test vietcong with cedega not sure it works
<Quintin> tehxed: aptitude reinstall linux-`uname -r`  I have *no* idea why you don't have that module.  something is very wrong I think.
<unop> Quintin,  was meant to use a > there ...
<unop> omeil_,  why doesnt ntfs-3g work?
<geeksauce> Quintin, are those command-line utils, and if so, is there a frontend app for them?
<Shrimpy> unop: it loaded!!!!!!!!!!   THANK YOU!!!
<omeil_> unop: didn't work for me. unless im doing something wrong which im pretty sure i am lol
<unop> Shrimpy,  you should be ok now
<Softly> Hello
<Quintin> geeksauce: hm?
<Shrimpy> unop: mmm its not loading anything. its just a blank tan background
<tehxed> Quintin: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-2.6.17-11-generic"
<unop> omeil_,  well, let's say you are a car mechanic and i come to you saying "i got in the car this morning and it wouldnt move" .. would i be making sense to you? :)
<Quintin> tehxed: linux-kernel-`uname -r`
<omeil_> unop: well kinda :D except it could be many things :D
<unop> Shrimpy,  press CTRL+ALT+F1 .. at the terminal, issue this command.  sudo reboot
<joebob777as7> anyone know where to get the deb of gimpshop for kubuntu???
<omeil_> unop:well really i just followed what it said and nothing happend :(
<Quintin> geeksauce: oh.  yes they are.  whatever file archiver you have will work with the command line ones seamlessly though.
<omeil_> unop: i couldn't mount with the ntfs-3g command
<Shrimpy> unop, thanks
<unop> omeil_,  exactly .. i'm not being descriptive enough of what i've tried, what i've experienced, "error messages" i saw, etc .. now if i gave you them, you' have a better idea of where to begin troubleshooting :)
<omeil_> unop: could it be that fuse isn't installed properly?
<tehxed> Quintin: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-kernel-2.6.17-11-generic"
<House> um im kinda new to this so i need some help
<omeil_> unop: have you succesfully read/write ur ntfs?
<House> i have a laptop
<unop> omeil_,  well, try mounting your device again and let me know what errors you see
<House> well i have ubuntu installed if thats what you mean
<geeksauce> Quintin, archive manager will work?
<unop> omeil_,  aye yes, i've been running it quite well for the last year and a bit
<Quintin> tehxed: sorry, I'm off it seems.  aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic
<geeksauce> Quintin, with those packages installed i mean
<Quintin> geeksauce: yes.
<House> anyone interested in helping me
<omeil_> unop whats the ntfs-3g mounting command?
<joebob777as7> hey can someone help me with gimphsop for kububuntu
<Softly> confidential
<Shrimpy> unop, still there is only a tan background, any clues
<jeffwheeler> I'm trying to make my thumb drive a bootable Ubuntu install, by following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent.
<House> please!
<Quintin> tehxed: oh yea.  paste your xorg.conf one more time.  http://daecom.biz/
<unop> omeil_,  here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/
<jeffwheeler> But, I can't seem to read casper/vmlinuz or a couple of other files in the same dir.
<burepe> joebob777as7: is it in the repositories?
<jeffwheeler> (from the mounted iso or mounted cd, both)
<Quintin> tehxed: mainly option composite disable .. at the bottom.  do that
<Solidad> i must have accidentally changed the permissions of the home folder..i can't do anything.i tried to bring up a terminal, and it said permission denied..tried CTRL+ALT+F1..that didn't work so i restarted ..it goes to the login page i can't login
<unop> Shrimpy,  ok, press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get back to the terminal and run this command. sudo sh -c "killall gdm; gdm"
<unop> Shrimpy,  once the tan screen appears, get back to the console and examine it for any errors/info that might have been spit out there
<tehxed> Quintin: Can you repeat what you said about option composite disable?
<cables> I was trying out the sysrq commands today, and none of them actually worked... however, just pressing sysrq causes my cpu usage to go to 100 % and my memory to slowly fill up. What's with that?
<tehxed> Quintin: I don't quite understand
<Quintin> tehxed: at bottom of your xorg.conf, look at it.
<Shrimpy> unop: when i type the command line in it says GDM already running, aborting!
<tehxed> Yea, it's Composite 0
<tehxed> Should I change the 0 to "disabled" instead of "0
<tehxed> "?
<Quintin> tehxed: give me link again
<Quintin> tehxed: and have you reinstalled your kernel image?
<unop> Shrimpy,  this then.  sudo sh -c "killall -9 gdm; gdm"
<Shrimpy> unop: i tried it again and i'm at the lon in screen
<Shrimpy> should i try and log in?
<unop> Shrimpy,  lon?
<unop> ohh log* ha
<unop> yea, yea, log in :)
<fletch007> Quintin, I can see that you are very busy--- I was reading throug the xorg.conf file and it says BusID "PCI:1:0:0" . now I know that my video card is an AGP card, could that be causing my troubles?
<tehxed> Quintin: http://pastebin.ca/371320
<tehxed> Quintin: That's my xorg.conf
<House> how do i use wi-fi on my laptop
<Shrimpy> unop: still that tan backgrond,
<House> with ubuntu
<jeffwheeler> Is there anything special about casper/filesystem.squashfs, casper/initrd.gz, and capser/vmlinuz that would prevent them from being read, which prevents me from copying them to my thumb drive
<Quintin> tehxed: ok, that's fine, I think.  get your kernel reinstalled.. you need agpgart
<unop> Shrimpy,  so this is after you log in?
<cables> !wifi | House
<ubotu> House: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<House> thank you!
<tehxed> Quintin: How do I go about getting agpgart?
<Quintin> tehxed: .. reinstall kernel.  3rd time.
<Shrimpy> unop: correct
<Quintin> fletch007: it should be PCI .. even for agp
<tehxed> the same...thing?
<tehxed> Quintin: the same thing?
<unop> Shrimpy,  you see nothing but a background? not even a splash screen or any sign of activity?
<fletch007> Quintin: thanks, I will keep looking
<Quintin> tehxed: I told you package to get... look up a bit
<joebob777as7> i need gimpshop for kubuntu
<Quintin> fletch007: do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the prompts.
<Quintin> fletch007: what kind of monitor do you have?
<tehxed> Quintin: sudo  aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic    That?
<Shrimpy> unop: the only thing i see is my mouse and it does respond to movement
<burepe> joebob777as7: did you see the question I asked you?
<fletch007> Quintin. the monitor is a P225f - ViewSonic
<Quintin> tehxed: yep!
<tehxed> Quintin: I've already done that. Do you need me to do it again?
<burepe> joebob777as7: you didn't reply. Type my name if you want me to see what you say. This channel moves fast
<omeil> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Quintin> tehxed: no... do 'locate agpgart'
<Shrimpy> unop: is this not looking good?
<mhhz> are there any long time debian users here that switched to ubuntu... and if so - why?  don't mean to start a flame war here... just genuinely curious
<Quintin> fletch007: your xorg.conf is ... funny.  Do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in text mode and follow the prompts
<tehxed> Quintin: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/include/linux/agpgart.h     /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic/include/linux/agpgart.h
<Solidad> it denied me permission the last time i was at the home screen of the desktop for the terminal window I select failsafe session and i get the same set of erros..i am in the failsafe session looks like im in the /root
<House> how do i know whether or not ubuntu recognizes a device
<unop> Shrimpy,  hmm, i'm contemplating next move .. maybe it'd help to let me know what you were last doing before you lost X
<exs> Can someone help me?.. I'm trying to free space, but it appears that everything I delete, stays in the trash as hidden (non-accessable) files! I have 21gb in the trash as 'disk usage analyzer' tells me.
<Synetosoft> Will GRUB work nicely with Windows XP - Pro - I wanna put Ubuntu on my 2nd drive partition  -  ?
<Quintin> mhhz: yes. me.  cause it's easier more well organized desktop.  it's really not a whole lot diff from debian, just less work.
<fletch007> Quintin, I will give it a shot thanks
<Quintin> tehxed: that's it?  Should be about 12 lines
<joebob777as7> burepe where would i look to tell? sorry red wasn't showing up properly lol
<mhhz> House: try 'dmesg' to see if it shows up during boot
<omeil> unop: i can't download ntfs-config
<tehxed> Quintin: No, that's it.
<mhhz> Synetosoft: yes
<unop> omeil,  I can't get my car to move
<House> can someone please tell me how to tell whether or not ubuntu recognizes a device
<Quintin> tehxed: you have plenty of free disk, right?
<tehxed> Quintin: Quite a bit.
<Quintin> House: what kind?
<Synetosoft> mhhz - Excellent - I really appreciate that.  I foolishly put in a 2nd hard drive last week (an old one that only was 2GB in size)
<tehxed> Quintin: ... well.. depends on what you mean by "plenty" .. I have about 60 to 70GB free atm
<Quintin> tehxed: that's more than enough...
<mhhz> House: does dmesg indicate that it was recognized?  also - you could see if the module is loaded with 'lsmod'
<House> um well, my sound and wifi dont work
<Shrimpy> unop: i was trying to reconfigure my sound card. i was building packages from alsa and then i want to start over so i opened my home folder and it said something about error nautilus could not open. so i closed everything and shut it down. got a slice of pizza and then turned the computer on
<Synetosoft> mhhz - and did not know that Ubuntu needs a minimum of 2 Gig to operate.  I let it install anyway - and grub just froze on boot - but probably because it did not have any workspace - right ?
<joebob777as7> house if you shove a usb cord in upside down your mobo will let you know it recognized a device... lol please don't try it
<quaal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOlrKH3SmtI you guys seen ?
<House> and i dont think my graphiccs card either
<Quintin> tehxed: well, you've got me stumped.  You need agpgart.ko to be loaded... but .. you don't have it?  wtf?   and you are using stock kernel
<james296> anyone here know whats wrong with doc.gwos.org today?
<omeil> unop: lol :D omeil@omeil-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<omeil> Reading package lists... Done
<omeil> Building dependency tree
<omeil> Reading state information... Done
<omeil> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<crazy_penguin> Good morning all! (P.S. It's morning here :))
<joebob777as7> burepe: where would i look to tell? sorry red wasn't showing up properly lol
<burepe> joebob777as7: you are new to ubuntu? All packages (programs) come from repositories where programs are collected. If you set them up you can get nearly every program from them.
<Synetosoft> mhhz - I now have created a 25 Gig partition on my C  and wanna try it again.  Thanks - will give it a shot.
<tehxed> Quintin: I don't know what any of that means... but I have Ubuntu Edge Eft 6.10 (AMD 64 DVD ISO installation)... =\
<burepe> joebob777as7: follow the directions on the next url I post
<mhhz> Synetosoft: I've had grub work fine with Windows XP, Windows2000
<unop> Shrimpy,  ok, back to the terminal then and run this command.  sudo killall -9 gdm; startx
<burepe> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<omeil> unop: did u read what i posted?
<Quintin> tehxed: ohhhhh
<unop> omeil,  did you add in the repositories as mentioned on that page?
<Quintin> tehxed: *now* you tell me.
<joebob777as7> burepe: i'm new i've been using suse for a  little while with smart...
<james296> well?
<omeil> i did but i probably did them wrong. do i add them at the start or at the bottom?
<Quintin> tehxed: you take your 64 bits and you can shove 'em ...
<tehxed> Quintin:  I'm sorry =(
<Shrimpy> unop: error   (i'm typeing the error now)
<Quintin> tehxed: you should probably use x86 install... less painful
<james296> whats wrong with doc.gwos.org?
<tehxed> Quintin:  I .. didn't know it was a bad thing =(
<mhhz> House: well... if X is running - your card must be recognized!!
<Quintin> tehxed: well, it can be for desktops
<unop> omeil,  you can do without ntfs-config (it's only a GUI helper tool)
<burepe> !source-o-matic | joebob777as7
<ubotu> joebob777as7: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tehxed> Quintin: OH maan.. I must have formatted and re-installed .. well over 6 or 7 times..
<House> o ok
<omeil> unop: oh
<House> well how do i get sound
<techie1> Can anybody comment? Maybe this will make sense to some of you. I defragmented my windows xp ready for Ubuntu installation. I want to do a dual boot. Download systemrescue. Even though windows xp is in NTFS when using systemcd on Gparted, it reads or gives me a FAT 32. Does this make sense to anyone?
<unop> omeil,  skip that step and run that step of getting your disk mounted via the /etc/fstab file
<joebob777as7> burepe do I want source repositories?
<Shrimpy> unop: xauth :creating new authority file /home/tony/.serverauth.4668         Fatal server error: server is already active for displa 0.   if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<mhhz> techie1: no... should show as ntfs
<unop> Shrimpy,  are you sure this didnt return anything at the terminal.  sudo killall -9 gdm
<tehxed> Quintin: I have a laptop though... so what...do you suggest? Just format?
<techie1> <mhhz>exactly so what is with that?
<david_> is  there a way to install linux in a fashion so that i can install say, ubuntu 6.06 and then 6.10 but not have to reinstall all the programs all over again?
<joebob777as7> burepe what are source repositories?
<omeil> unop: can't mount manually to see if ti works?
<Quintin> tehxed: I would get the 386 disc and format and install with it...
<omeil> unop:can't i mount manually?
<burepe> joebob777as7: you are new to ubuntu? All packages (programs) come from repositories where programs are collected. If you set them up you can get nearly every program from them.
<Quintin> david_: no.
<techie1> should I be using something different than systemcd to repartition my drive?
<mhhz> techie1: did you say ur XP partition is showing up as fat32?  that's wierd
<Shrimpy> unop: whti sudo killall -9 gdm i get gdm no process killed
<unop> omeil,  you could do that too .. i'm trying to hit two birds with one stone :)
<techie1> yes
<mhhz> techie1:I'm pretty sure XP needs ntfs
<Quintin> mhhz: xp can be installed to fat32
<Quintin> mhhz: you're wrong
<unop> Shrimpy,  how about this.  sudo killall -9 X
<omeil> unop: i did that once :D na not really
<joebob777as7> burepe: i understand that but on that page there is a box that says: Tick this box to include source repositories (If unsure, then you don't want this.)
<Shrimpy> x: no proces killed     unop
<tehxed> Quintin: And then follow that setup again? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually   Again?
<techie1> <mhhz>me too because when going to control, etc... it shows through diskmanagment as NTFS
<mhhz> okay... well.. techie1 - how do you know ur XP is ntfs and not fat32
<mhhz> oh
<burepe> joebob777as7: in windows you download programs. In ubutu most programs are opensource so they are collected in servers (repositories) all over the world. We get nearly all our programs with that
<techie1> through the control panel.
<gmz_> which ver of Ubuntu do you guys recommend 6.10 or 6.06?
<unop> Shrimpy,  ok, run this command then.  sudo rm -rf /tmp/.X*
<techie1> shows at ntfs
<gmz_> ?
<unop> Shrimpy,  and then.  startx
<gmz_> which ver of Ubuntu do you guys recommend 6.10 or 6.06?
<burepe> joebob777as7: you are unsure right? then you don't want it like it says
<mhhz> Well... what do you care what gparted says... afterall you are installing ubuntu on the other partition anyway
<Shrimpy> unop: no return
<Quintin> tehxed: I looked at it briefly, it looks fine.  mainly, just have build-essential, kernel-headers, and get the driver from ati.amd.com
<Shrimpy> ok i just hit start x
<unop> Shrimpy,  yea rm does not usually return anything if it succeeds, thats normal  .. try startx now
<Quintin> techie1: fdisk -l
<tehxed> Quintin: Oh maaaan.. I have the ISO downloaded but no more CD's.. only DVD's =(
<techie1> <mhhz>true why it concerns me that it shows as fat32 and I might be messing up
<james296> can anyone answer my question???
<Shrimpy> unop: its a odd screen like its black and whit pixels
<Quintin> techie1: sucks to be you!
<Quintin> I've got a huge stack of ubuntu 606 discs :p
<Shrimpy> *white
<omeil> unop: /dev/sda5             765        9729    72011331    7  HPFS/NTFS
<omeil>  thats my ntfs hd.
<techie1> <Quintin>what are you talking about?
<david_> how about install 6.06 then have to reinstall it is there some way i can have different mount points to install programs to?
<Quintin> techie1: fdisk -l to see partitions.  and use "Quintin:"  not "<Quintin>", that's confusing.
<chorse> techie1: you can burn an CD sized ISO image onto a DVD
<james296> WHAT IS WRONG WITH doc.gwos.org ???
<unop> omeil,   1958 Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa   << my car :)
<tetsu-san> hi
<omeil> unop: really? :D
<timoheikkila> 6.06 is a good choice because it has longer support from ubuntu
<techie1> <chorse>explain.. I am listening
<omeil> unop: can i talk to u in pm i wanna post some text
<chorse> techie1: just burn it like a dvd image
<Quintin> chorse: pretty sure you can't.
<james296> ok are my messages not going through or something....
<unop> Shrimpy,  doesnt look good. this shoulda brought up your desktop
<eric_> hello
<techie1> I do not think you can
<comradec> I'm having problems with my laptop monitor turning off the back light, when I set it to power off with xscreensaver, it powers off for like 10 secs after the time and then the backlight turns back on with a blankscreen, any ideas?
<joebob777as7> burepe still not found... is it easy to compile from source? how do I make sure I have all the right programs to compile? in suse when I use smart it automatically installs all dependent packages to compile...
<chorse> Quintin: sure you can. they are all just iso images and differ only in size.
<james296> OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<unop> omeil,  we use the room because people can help, we contribute to the log, etc etc
<techie1> <chorse>if so, delineate the steps in here?
<cables> !attitude | james296
<ubotu> james296: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<techie1> <chorse>or explain further. thanks.
<cyphase> how do you suspend a process that isn't the active process in a terminal
<james296> I feel like Im being ignored
<cyphase> not Ctrl+Z, but..
<james296> I have waited patiently
<Shrimpy> unop: ok i just need one file from the desktop to a flash drive how do i transfer it with ther terminal
<cables> james296, what's your question again?
<chorse> techie1: are you burning with nautilus oder gnomebaker?
<james296> and got no response
<unop> Shrimpy,  do you know where your flash drive is mounted?
<mhhz> james296: what's ur question?
<unop> james296,  ask a question
<cables> james296, if no one knows the answer, no one will respond. Sorry, but there's nothing more to it.
<eric_> question about partitions: i went back into windows and was going to use partition magic to make my windows partition smaller, and when it started it asked me if it should fix my partition table.  the result of that is that all the partitions are seen as one
<burepe> joebob777as7: how is that program different from gimp? what do you mean not found? what are you looking in? I am just asking because you didn' know what a repository was and I want to make sure you are looking in the right place
<eric_> anyone know how to fix that?
<omeil> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<omeil> #
<omeil> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<omeil> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<omeil> # /dev/sda1
<omeil> UUID=d6186b5e-c8af-419a-9cf1-94f64546f67e /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<omeil> # /dev/sda5
<omeil> UUID=8E7EC19E7EC17F87 /dev/sda5     /media/main     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<james296> I have asked what is going on with the doc.gwos.org site, its ticking me off that Im unable to access it as I need it to properly install the most recent version of the Nvidia graphics
<omeil> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cables> !paste | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> !paste | omeil
<omeil> lol
<unop> omeil,  that was a silly thing to do :|
<burepe> joebob777as7: did you add the out put of source-o-matic to your sources.list file?
<House> does anyone know where to get a driver for the bc94311mcg
<mhhz> eric_: sounds like you reformated your partitions
<omeil> unop: thats why i wanted to talk in pm :) didn't know about past
<House> *bcm94311mcg
<omeil> paste
<mhhz> eric_: did your write the changes to the partition table?
<joebob777as7> burepe i type sudo apt-get update after adding sources.list file then i type sudo apt-get install gimpshop
<techie1> <chorse>neither I am using infrarecorder to burn
<Quintin> tehxed: going to bed, if you can't get it working wtih x86 I'll be here tomorrow
<unop> omeil,  anyway, now you know (use a pastebin) .. whats the matter now?
<tehxed> Quintin:  Thank you. Good night.
<james296> did you read what I just said?
<joebob777as7> burepe: gimpshop is for us windows photoshop people it makes all options very similar
<chorse> techie1: i don't know this tool. does it have an option "burn dvd image"?
<techie1> sure
<megafauna> Hi, VLC crashes when I try to play my Futurama DVD, any suggestions?
<omeil> unop: just checking if that looks correct
<cables> joebob777as7, there's a gimpshop repository? I don't see one...
<techie1> that's how I have burned the iso for ubuntu and others.
<thianpa> !mpeg
<omeil> unop: i changed the line for the ntfs-3g one
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<burepe> joebob777as7:  it might have a differnt package name. use synaptic and search for it
<unop> omeil,  i would remove  UUID=8E7EC19E7EC17F87 from the ntfs-3g line
<unop> omeil,  this should be enough.  /dev/sda5     /media/main     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<chorse> techie1: burn the ubuntu iso image with this option on a dvd
<albacker> guys i installed gaim from source with checkinstall so basiclly it created a .deb file, and installed with dpkg. but now dpkg -r doesn't find gaim, and remove it.. i think it's under some other name.. can someoen help me ?
<omeil> oh ok
<unop> omeil,  but make sure that this directories exists  /media/main
<james296> what is wrong with doc.gwos.org?
<kalorin> heh
<techie1> <chorse>i have
<joebob777as7> cables not that i know of
<techie1> the livecd works great
<omeil> unop: yea i created it before :) when i wasn't succesful lol
<megafauna> Hi, VLC crashes when I try to play my Futurama DVD, any suggestions? I have installed easyUbuntu and the system plays other DVDs as well
<cables> james296, it's not loading for me. We don't know any more than you about it.
<james296> I NEED to know whats wrong with doc.gwos.org
<techie1> <chorse>the livecd works great but I wanted to actually install this unto an already partitioned windows xp. That's whey I need to provide or resize my partition.
<james296> ok
<cables> james296, the server is down.
<cables> james296, seriously, we don't know any more information about it than you.
<chorse> techie1: ah, so i misunderstood you :)
<mhhz> james296: how would anyone here know what's going on with that website other than it's down
<james296> it has been down since 10:00...
<joebob777as7> techie1 use gparted it rocks you should be able to resize with it
<timoheikkila> I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and now some programs like OOffice and Songbird which I just installed will not start at all. Net works ok. Do I have to reinstall 6.10
<techie1> <chorse>I got you.
<amaan> how do i get folders with locks on them deleted?
<fletch007> Quintin: ok I am through the reconfig of the xorg. so now I just reboot? and see?
<unop> amaan,  you need to use the superuser for that
<eric_> mhhz, i am not registered so i havent been able to respond
<joebob777as7> timoheikkia you should be able to just reinstall those apps using apt
<techie1> <chorse>the dualboot should be straightforward except for that discrepancy in the systemcd language.
<omeil> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7458/
<james296> it has to be a serious issue...its been down for 4 hours...
<Quintin> fletch007: just ctrl + alt + backspace
<yellow> amaan, sudo rm -rf /path/to.foler
<amaan> how do you use superuser? unop?
<amaan> oh
<cables> !offtopic | james296
<ubotu> james296: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<james296> but that has to do with Ubuntu how is that off topic?
<cables> james296, doc.gwos.org is not Ubuntu. You're not having an Ubuntu problem, so this is not the right place to be.
<yellow> amaan, be careful, you might want to do ls /path/to/folder first to check if those are the files/folders you want to delete
<eric_> mhhz: i didnt delete my partition table, it just seems to have done something with how it gets displayed in windows explorer or gparted
<techie1> <chorse>thanks anyway, maybe I need to go to sleep and think about this some more. Thanks nonetheless for input.
<cables> james296, it does not have to do with Ubuntu, it has to do with someone else's servers going down.
<eric_> mhhz: fdisk seems fine, and my windows partition is even mounted fine
<amaan> thanks yellow
<chorse> techie1: you're welcome
<james296> it has to do with Ubuntu, without it I wont get my display running properly as I want it
<unop> omeil,  are you dualbooting with windows?
<cables> james296, then ask us here.
<unop> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omeil> unop: no. that partition used to be the one where i install games/and store downloads
<james296> Im talking the LATEST driver update, the one that recently got out of beta
<yellow> amaan, wildcards * and ? can also be used for rm and ls
<cables> james296, if you're having an Ubuntu problem, ask us about the problem... don't ask us about a site which we have no control over.
<omeil> unop: dosen't have windows on it.
<yellow> (pretty much anything else amof )
<unop> omeil,  used to be? does it not have anything on it anymore?
<fletch007> Quintin. it seems to have worked . I am now at 1280x1024
<cables> !nvidiabeta | james296
<ubotu> james296: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<omeil> unop: yeah it has all the files that i had
<amaan> thanks again yellow it worked
<omeil> unop: basically folders. no windows componants
<james296> is it still in beta or no cuz I thought its out of beta...
<yellow> np amaan
<mhhz> eric_: so you've got multiple partitions and they're not all showing up - is that the problem?
<l2s> hi anyone know how to shut off all pwoer mgt from the command line in ubuntu desktop
<unop> omeil,  hmm, well, it's complaining that the drive might need to be cleaned -- so you're only option is to go the linux way with ntfsfix
<Quintin> fletch007: super.  tips are welcome :P
<l2s> my nic keeps going to sleep
<unop> omeil,  which i have no experience with
<unop> omeil,  do you have sufficient space on another harddisk?
<l2s> i could really use the help
<omeil> I tried and it denies it :(
<anandanbu> how do i install java in ubuntu
<unop> !java | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<fletch007> Quintin: so I will try to boot straight up and see if it hangs at the login screen. I have a good workaround to get back here if it does. thanks so much for your help. send me that link again so I can contribute to your cause.
<eric_> mhhz: they dont show up in gparted, but they do show up in fdisk.  and i am able to mount the other ones, non linux ones.  my system is fine, except for in gparted and i want to resize them but cant
<Softly> hello
<unop> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<omeil> unop: i have 2.5gb free on this and 64gb on the ntfs
<eric_> mhhz: how can i just have fdisk rewrite the partition table?
<Quintin> fletch007: link?  uhm.. daecom.biz is my website.  not much there ;)
<l2s> could someone please help me turn off power mgt from the command line
<l2s> the server is remote and keeps going to sleep
<mhhz> eric_: are you running gparted from a livecd?
<eric_> mhhz: no, i am in my install
<unop> omeil,  hah, not enough -- only option is ntfsfix as that says ..
<Quintin> quintin@janus:~$ sleep 19800 && mplayer alarm.mp3 && sleep 60 && mplayer alarm.mp3 && sleep 60 && mplayer alarm.mp3
<fletch007> ok, got it. check you later.
<omeil> unop:Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<megafauna> Hi, VLC crashes when I try to play my Futurama DVD, any suggestions? I have installed easyUbuntu and the system plays other DVDs as well
<Quintin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<exs> how do I completely delete what's inside the trash?
<Softly> unsure
<Quintin> megafauna: see above
<unop> Quintin,  wow, thats a long command for a simple at/cron :)
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyone who can help me getting my machine up as a gateway server? I've been following a guide at yolinux.com, but at the last step where I add a route, I get a SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable error
<mhhz> eric_: so this is during installation of ubuntu?
<omeil> unop: thats what ntfsdix tells me
<cables> exs, is it getting stuck on a folder?
<Quintin> unop: I do not know how much time I get to sleep, or when I get up.  so I have to do it manually
<eric_> mhhz: i installed yesterday, but today i wanted to change the partition sizes so i went into windows and tried to use partition magic
<exs> cables: no, there's hidden files in my trash (21gb infact)
<unop> omeil,  this is not good my man .. you really need to get that disk to a windows machine unfortunately
<cables> exs, you could go to the trash, show hidden files, and delete them
<omeil> unop: and clean it
<exs> cables:  done that, nothing shows up
<unop> Quintin,  there's a alarm plugin for mplayer .. does just that :)
<omeil> or the other option is to format it and turn it to linux
<cables> exs, can you bring up a terminal?
<exs> cables:  I know there's files in there because the disk usage analyzer tells me there is
<unop> omeil,  yep, you know it :)
<exs> cables:  yes.
<Quintin> unop: google can't find it...
<Quintin> ok, really leaving this time.. bie bie
<cables> exs, ls -a ~/.Trash
<wims> are there any package for ubuntu that contain mod_python ?
<exs> cables:  ".  .."
<cables> exs, hold on
<cables> exs, sudo ls -a /home/*/.Trash
<unop> wims,  sure -- this should find it for you -- aptitude search python | grep -i mod
<exs> cables:  ".  .."
<cables> exs, there's nothing in your trash
<exs> cables:  I've deleted over 10gb of files and i've still only got 1.8gb free
<fedora_> test
<cables> exs, well it's certainly not in your trash
<exs> disk usage anaylzer tells me it is
<cables> exs, what folder is it in?
<nytejade`mb> How do I go about installing an older kernel version?
<megafauna> Quintin: thanks, am reading now
<nytejade`mb> THe one being used currently isn't booting.
<unop> test acknowledged: real	0m10.017s
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyone who can help me getting my machine up as a gateway server? I've been following a guide at yolinux.com, but at the last step where I add a route, I get a SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable error
<cables> exs, what folder does the disk usage analyzer tell you it's in?
<exs> cables:  it's scanning. i can't tell you until it's finished the scan
<RememberPOL> Does anyone know how to get sound working in Quake3?
<omeil> RememberPOL: what type of quake 3 are u running? with wine or cedega?
<RememberPOL> native
<omeil> hmm haven't tried that :(
<RememberPOL> :|
<omeil> does it run good?
<vrkhans> hi problem , i just install ubuntu, and really frustrated, because i got this error msg , BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) built-in shell(ash)
<RememberPOL> ioquake3's sound works fine
<anandanbu> can i install KDevelop in ubuntu 6.10 and how
<RememberPOL> but then punkbuster doesn't work
<RememberPOL> yeah q3 runs good
<drewsus> Hello everyone!
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<cables> !anyone | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kelsin> omeil: all ID software games run in linux natively, as well as Unreal2004 and others
<Kresjah_laptop> Someone? I really need to get that gateway server up and running!
<kelsin> omeil: which reminds me I need to finally buy quake 4 since it's cheap now
<vrkhans> cable you know anything about my problem
<RememberPOL> hmm
<cables> vrkhans, ask your question
<acid_phyre> anyone know why when i go to install 6.20 it wont load the partiton on manual?
<RememberPOL> omeil: these commands solves the problem
<RememberPOL> echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<RememberPOL> echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<cables> vrkhans, never mind, I didn't see you asked before.
<vivid> Has anyone found a solution to installing games in cedega under Edgy? after running dpkg-reconfigure dash?
<RememberPOL> i wonder what the real issue is though, oh well
<mau> has anybody successfully installed WOW on Edgy?
<omeil> vivid: don' u just install them normaly?
<vivid> ^^^
<kelsin> mau I have, it was just a matter of installing wine 9.30, then copying my windows isntall, I've heard the installer runs fine though
<vivid> because of dash in edgy, no
<acid_phyre> anyone have a issue when trying to install edgy of not being able to load the partiton  manual
<vrkhans> error : busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-2 ubuntu 3) .... /bin/sh: cant access tty; job countrol turned off
<burepe> joebob777as7: read all the way to the bottom before you attempt anything http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67525
<mau> kelsin, that easy huh?
<vrkhans> cable did you read what i wrote
<mau> so i can just run the installer if I have wine?
<kelsin> yeah, make sure you get wine here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
* Kresjah_laptop gives up :\
<kelsin> mau: follow those instrutions, wine past 9.28 I think runs wow without any patches, but if you add that repo you get the newest one, which for me runs War3, Starcraft and WoW right out of the box with no trouble at all
<bulazeem> where can i go to host picture files?  i went to image shack and it said i couldnt do it
<cypher1> is something broken edgy with respect to totem playing smb video files ? i was able to do this in dapper
<cables> !offtopic | bulazeem
<ubotu> bulazeem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hasrat_USA> just finished downloading Hackers divx. watching it on VLC media player in Linux. BRB all :)
<cables> bulazeem, despite the offtopic-ness, try flickr.
<vivid> kelsin: does this trick work for BC?
<h1st0> Anyone know how to put a directory with sftp?  Is it possible?
<vrkhans> cable : i dont know what to do
<vrkhans> about this error
<acid_phyre> anyone have problems loading partition table on manual when installing edgy?
<cables> vrkhans, neither do I
<kelsin> vivid: yeah, runs fine, I don't know what "TricK' you mean :)
<kelsin> vivid: I'm on debian etch now, but was just playing BC for the last two hours
<vivid> on edgy?
<kelsin> tonight I'm on debian etch, but I was playing BC on edgy last week
<kelsin> using the debs from winehq like I just linked
<vrkhans> does any one know about the busy box error  ... /bin/sh: cant access tty; job countrol turned off
<anandanbu> hi can someone help me install KDevelop it in Ubuntu 6.10
<exs> cables:  http://exsub.com/tempory/disk.png -- Anyone else who knows what's the matter here, please tell me :)
<kelsin> anandanbu: open up synaptic fmor the menus, search for kdevelop and install it
<acid_phyre> can someone help me?
<cables> exs, I don't see what's wrong...
<omeil> vrkhans: i have the same issue i just enter exit and continue with the boot process :D
<exs> cables:  look at the top numbers.
<anandanbu> thanx kelsin
<acid_phyre> this is suppost to be a support channel where is all the support
<exs> 2 gb does not equate to 20gb
<cables> exs, how much capacity do you have?
<cables> exs, it looks like the numbers for home don't add up
<exs> cables:  yes, that's the whole point
<exs> 2gb does not equal 20gb
<omeil> totem movie player is pretty good
<ubm> acid_phyre i have found that if you just ask the question and wait someone will eventually answer it for you or at least point you in the right direction.  It looks like ardchoille is gone but im sure when he gets back he will help you with any question you have.
<cables> exs, so you're wondering what's taking up all the space?
<cables> exs, it's in your home directory. Probably a hidden folder
<exs> cables: yes.
<ubm> omeil totem owns i love that player.
<cables> exs, my disk usage analyzer is showing hidden folders. Yours appears not to be.
<exs> cables:  how do I fix this, what version is yours?
<omeil> ubm: yup yup
<cables> I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<cables> esx ^^
<acid_phyre> im just wondering why when i try to install edgy when i go to the partition table and try to manual partiton it locks up on me
<wims> hmmm anyone have an idea why gedit becomes completely black when i run it with sudo ?
<exs> cables:  so, what version is it? .. I'm also using edgy
<acid_phyre> anyone else have that issue
<kelsin> wims: maybe root has a wierd .gtkrc or .gtk2rc file in it's home directory?
<acid_phyre> nvm i cant get no answer ill just drop it
<ubm> acid_phyre is the partition ext3, and are you installing on a serial ata or ide? Is this on your notebook or desktop?
<leros> i need help finding drivers for the synaptics touchpad on my laptop
<cables> exs, i have no idea why it's not showing hidden files
<kelsin> leros it didn't work right out of the box with a default ubuntu install?
<acid_phyre> its a desktop and its a ide hard drive and yes i made a ext 3
<leros> it works, but i need scrolling and stuff
<ubm> acid_phyre are you using mkfs or a parted editor?
<acid_phyre> and a swap
<acid_phyre> im using the one when u click install
<acid_phyre> on the cd
<exs> cables:  I've stumbled upon something interesting.  http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html#changelog
<leros> kelsin, perhaps i just need help configuring xorg.conf so I can enable functionality
<acid_phyre> it looks all good then i click manual edit partition table and it freezes
<ubm> acid_phyre ok did you have another operating system installed prior? Like with mabye an ntfs partition ?
<acid_phyre> yes
<umops> how can i change my current reslution frm the command line?
<acid_phyre> but ive done it before with grub
<kelsin> leros: in my ubuntu installs it has worked immediately without me having to edit anything, that's why I was asking
<cables> exs, how is that interesting?
<ubm> ok is this drive master or slave?
<acid_phyre> drive is master
<ubm> and are you trying to dual boot?
<ubm> with grub
<acid_phyre> i will be dual booting
<leros> kelsin, well my touchpad works but I don't scrolling
<acid_phyre> but no not yet
<exs> cables:  well, the 'disk usage analyzer' appears to have changed its name to baobab, and the program has been majorly updated
<koabara> hi, how can i deny access to user for a specific directory? for example /backup
<acid_phyre> i made the partitions for it already
<cables> exs, disk usage analyzer IS baobab. Just relabeled.
<exs> cables: different version number
<acid_phyre> but it wont load the partition table on manual
<ubm> ok so you already have an ntfs partition is it active atm and what did you use to create the ext3 file system?
<acid_phyre> freezes up
<omeil> Can ubuntu get avi. convertion software?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<ubm> ok one sec im going to point you somewhere and i want you to try this
<zoidberg> i'm trying to download scummvm from apt-get install
<acid_phyre> yes i have ntfs partiton and i used partiton magic to create it
<zoidberg> i get this message about an umet dependcy
<umops> how can i change my current reslution frm the command line?
<zoidberg> libflac6
<zoidberg> and i cant install that either
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> any help
<umops> try install the dependency
<kelsin> leros: make sure you ahve [Option "SHMConfig"]  (without the [] 's) in your xorg.conf then try one of the gui synaptics config programs
<acid_phyre> i could just install 6.06 and upgrade
<ultra> hello
<ubm> acid_phyre can you boot from cd into x?
<acid_phyre> yes i can
<ubm> ok can you do it now
<acid_phyre> im in it now
<acid_phyre> this is my lappy
<zoidberg> it says libfalc6 is not available
<zoidberg> ?
<cables> exs, ok, hold on a sec
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<zoidberg> ?
<kelsin> leros: (that line goes into the the right input device section like here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/ )
<ubm> acid_phyre ok do this 'sudo apt-get install qtparted
<koabara> my question is simple, i have a directory /backup/, only root can see the contents of this directory with ls command, but as this directory contains backup data, some files can be deleted by users. how can i prevent it to happen?
<bushblows> is their a bash script or something I can create so that users on an ubuntu 6.06 server box cant become root, the only person who can gain root access hast to connecting from a certain IP
<acid_phyre> yea thats what it keeps trying to load
<ultra> i've installled beryl and is fantastic
<acid_phyre> but freezes
<leros> kelsin, thank you
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<umops> try install the dependency
<ultra> what is the problem
<umops> how can i change my current reslution frm the command line?
<kelsin> leros: hope it works :) just an idea to make config easier
<ubm> acid_phyre apt-get remove qtparted then reinstall
<cables> exs, to find what's taking up all the space, open up your home folder, then go to view>show hidden files
<ubm> if that dosnt work is the partition hda2?
<cables> exs, then, on the right, choose View As List from the dropdown box. Click the Size column to sort by size.
<acid_phyre> it worked
<zoidberg> umops, i tried but it says it cant be found
<yevgeny> Are there people from Ukraine here?
<happytron> hi, i'm having a problem where new windows load too high on the screen so that I can't see their titlebars (gnome+beryl)
<voxvam> how can i access an ntfs partition when i am locked out because of root not even sudo chmod works    also tried sudo chmod -R 777 to give me total access  but it still doesnt
<acid_phyre> thank you
<ultra> near
<ultra> romania
<zoidberg> umops, it says that it is refereed somewhere though
<ultra> :)
<umops> zoidberg, , okay hm
<ubm> your welcome dont come back in here saying nobody will help :)
<yevgeny> ultra nice
<[andrewr] > hi all, I have ubuntu running in colinux and vnc (colinux doesn't support x), pretty cool.  But when I try to start fluxbox as my WM I get http://pastie.caboo.se/42810  any ideas why?
<ubm> :P
<acid_phyre> but it took that for someone to recognize
<cables> exs, sorry... that doesn't sort by size, it sorts by number of items
<acid_phyre> i do appreciate it alot thoujgh
<acid_phyre> though
<ubm> hey man no problem i know how it is bro
<exs> cables:  its ok, don't worry, ill fix it
<acid_phyre> dunno why i needed to do that bc edgy installed fine on this laptop
<ubm> acid_phyre i have had similar issues in the past
<ubm> what kind of notebook are you installing on?
<acid_phyre> that was a desktop i was installing on there
<Edward_> hi
<acid_phyre> this is my sony vaio
<voxvam> !colinux
<gyaresu> bushblows: You might take a look at this. re: root access. http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/pam_wheel.8.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voxvam> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<voxvam> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ubm> heh let me ask you something when you created the partition initially did you commit? you mentioned that you used some 3rd party app to edit your disk right? I assume you did this from windows...
<bushblows> gyaresu: thank you will do
<voxvam> is it possible to install ubuntu to a fat file system
<acid_phyre> yea i did it from windows
<acid_phyre> makes since bc i did a complete install on this laptop
<umops> how can i change my current reslution frm the command line?
<acid_phyre> no dual boot
<gyaresu> bushblows: I'm sorry I can't think, exactly how to do what you want. Maybe someone else will know.
<kevcast> How do I get video support?
<bushblows> well I should be able to figure it out, just did not know if it were possible
<acid_phyre> kevcast: for which video card?
* bushblows is good at RTFMing
<noobie0057> hello, ubuntu is not detecting my external 320 gig usb hard drive from Acomdata
<ubm> umops you need to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<cables> exs, you still here?
<ubm> use nano or any editor really
<exs> cables:  yes. i think it was just a display problem
<CaptSaltyJack> whee.. xchat rocks
<cables> exs, here's a command to sort all folders in your home folder by size: dir -a | xargs du -s | sort -g
<ubm> CaptSaltyJack yeah xchat is the shiznic
<umops> ubm, i dont have that file
<CaptSaltyJack> i'm just going through different apps, seeing how easily I could replace Windows.  seems like it's pretty easy :)
<CaptSaltyJack> WinXP really isn't all that
<ubm> umops ok what window manager are you using?
<umops> gnome
<noobie0057> external hard drive not detected (fdisk -l returns nothing)
<CaptSaltyJack> ok i'm out. later
<voxvam> noobie0057, ok what type of system do you have
<exs> cables:  1804532 gtk-gnutella-downloads, 4425776 Applications, 12954108 Torrents, 21068028, 21068036
<ubm> umops /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noobie0057> voxvam: it's an old dell that used to have windows me on it
<ubm> umops try xorgconfig to test
<voxvam> does it have usb 2.0 ports
<drfoz> anyone can tell me how to install nvidia drivers on feisty with the low latency kernel?
<noobie0057> voxvam: yes
<crimsun> drfoz: using the version in the repo or your own?
<cables> exs, did that tell you which folders were taking up the most space?
<noobie0057> voxvam: I can successfully use a usb internal hard-drive enclosure
<crimsun> !envy > drfoz
<umops> ubm, how do i run xorgconfig?
<cables> exs, try this: dir -A | xargs du -s | sort -g -r
<cables> exs,  that will list in descending order
<exs> cables:  hmm, well, i think the problem I see is that 'torrents' being the largest directory should be under 'engle' (that is, my home directory)
<voxvam> noobie0057, but that doesn't neccicerly mean u have usb 2.0
<cables> exs, too many torrents?
<ubm> umops goto xterm and run xorgconfig or  X -configure mv /root/xorg.conf.new /root/xorg.default.conf <--- for automatic configuration
<exs> but because it is not, im under  afalse impression that there's hidden space... Its basically the error that disk usage analyzer does because torrents IS WITHIN engle
<umops> ubm, i changed my resolution to smething my screen obviously doesnt like, it gives me 'out of range' error,  i think i just need to do something different
<kevcast> acid_phyre: I'm not sure. The link to the specs is here http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-CPQ-SR1230NX-Desktop-CPQ-SR1230NX-Desktop.
<umops> ubm, i will give that a shot
<noobie0057> voxvam: it is compatible with 1.1 (so it says on the box), but yes the machine has only 1.1
<cables> exs, that's weird. I guess you found the problem.
<ubm> umops
<ubm> ctrl + backspace
<exs> basically, the problem that is going on is that disk usage analyzer is forgetting that torrents and the other folders are a sub-folder of engle.
<umops> ubm, tried, and it is stuck in that resolution :(
<ubm> ctrl _alt_backspace
<DrBlink> ever since i enabled wifi on this laptop - boot up takes forever...anyone know why?
<voxvam> noobie0057, on the box it says 1.1 compatible. hmmmmmm  ok have you tried to mount the hard drive yourself  and what file system is on the hd
<umops> ubm, thanks, id tried that 3 times but now it works :)
<ubm> ;)
<umops> ubm, spoke too soon, when i actually login i get out of range error
<ubm> ok thats alright
<ubm> one sec
<umops> ok
<ubm> umops can you get into terminal?
<umops> ubm, yea
<ubm> what happens when you xconfig
<noobie0057> voxvam: no,, I'm still new to new linux,, I'm not sure about the filesystem. I just pulled it out of the box. I'll look into how to mount it, discover the filesystem and if necessary format it. Thanks for the help!!
<IProteus> I'm installing Ubuntu (EFT) on a brand new system with a 80GB unpartitioned harddrive.
<IProteus> I want to
<IProteus> 1) Leave about 10 GB for windows
<IProteus> 2) Have home and program? partitions separate, so if there's a problem with the install or I want to upgrade, I'd like to just wipe the partition which does not contain my data and install
<ubm> acid_phyre IProteus could use some help :)
<IProteus> I'm not entirely sure how I go about #2. what mount point do I specify for this scheme etc? - I think the defualt partitioning simply creates one ext3 and one swap partition, not something I want.
<umops> ubm, when i do X -configure, it says server is already active
<ubm> ok can you do this Test and then use <CTRL>+<ALT>+<BKSP> to kill X  then  X -config /root/xorg.default.conf
<voxvam> noobie0057, if you have just pulled it out of the box you need to format it. i suggest use gnome partition editor in system > administration
<noobie0057> voxvam: oh ok, I'll try it
<ubm> umops you may want to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<noobie0057> voxvam: I don't seem to have that program, I have Disks and Device Manager
<ubm> also always make backups as in cp myfile myfile.bak
<ubm> before you make a change :)
<umops> ubm, ok thanks
<IProteus> guys, any help? I just want to know aht mount point I need to use for the "home" paritition, just how I can make sure the progreams are installed into one partition and my home folder is on another.
<chorse> IProteus: /home
<chorse> IProteus: you can have a look on your mounts by typing `mount` or `df`
<davs_coy> there are indonesian english
<IProteus> okay, thanks. there aren't too many programs going to be installed - how much space do you suggest for root?
<davs_coy> oi
<voxvam> noobie0057, use disks
<davs_coy> kumaha damang
<voxvam> noobie0057, are you using ubuntu 5.10
<noobie0057> voxvam: it's 6.06
<voxvam> noobie0057, one sec brb
<davs_coy> jhbiuhdiuhig
<Lice> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<Lice> i get this error when i follow the beryl FAQ
<horstjens> question (ubuntu edgy): how do i convert an .mpeg-video into .avi ? (i want to use kino for editing the video)
<Lice> anyone know what i could've missed?
<voxvam> noobie0057, what do you want to store on this hard drive. do you want it so you can read and write with both windows and linux
<noobie0057> voxvam: yes
<noobie0057> coxvam: it's 320 gigs,, so I think I'll need to partition it a few times?
<voxvam> noobie0057, do you have a windows comp lying around
<noobie0057> vaxvam: yes
<voxvam> noobie0057, you can have it as 1 massive partition
<noobie0057> voxvam: sorry I'm getting your handle wrong
<noobie0057> voxvam: ok, I'd prefer that
<noobie0057> voxvam: I thought fat32 had some upper limit
<voxvam> noobie0057, to make it readible to both systems you want to use a fat32 file system according to windows or vfat on linux
<noobie0057> voxvam: ok,, thanks
<voxvam> noobie0057, it doesn't have a limit. what your thinking about is the bios limit not to read drives larger then 32gb. but this is over comed by using a ddo Dynamic Drive Overlay  but since this is a usb disk and not internal you don't have to worry about limits
<noobie0057> voxvam: ahh, ok. How should I proceed?
<drewsus> hello everyone!
<drewsus> hello all. I was wondering if I could seek some help. I have installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my desktop (amd 3800+, 128mb ATI Radieon x300, 768MB RAM, 120GB Western Digital IDE HDD, EliteGroup RX480-A Motherboard). The installation went fine, but after the first reboot the PC freezes at the Ubuntu Boot screen. The progress part hardly even has a chance to start moving. I thought maybe it just needed time, but I watched a movie and it still hadn't mo
<drewsus> hda:hda dma_intr: status 0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}
<drewsus> hda:dma_intr: error=0x84 {DriveStatusError BadCRC}
<drewsus> ide:failed opcode was: unknown
<drewsus> I then tried installing on a 40GB Maxtor IDE HDD. Exact same results. Can anyone offer any help? I really want to get Ubuntu up and running and free myself of Windows!
<IProteus> is it possilbe to non-destructively resize an ext3 partition?
<ubm> IProteus yes
<voxvam> drewsus, sounds like a bad disk to me. how did you get this disk
<IProteus> cool. I just skip the windows parition for now then.
<ubm> yep
<nowimproved> [00000267]  xvideo video output error: cannot allocate shared image data (No space left on device)
<nowimproved> it get this error when running vlc
<danp> anyone familiar with preseeding? i'm having a really hard time preseeding the admin password with the slapd package
<IProteus> allright guys, thanks. I'll catch you later.
<drewsus> they are from my old PC. I also have a SATA drive. So you think both of my IDE hard drives are dead at the same time? thats crappy
<voxvam> drewsus, no i think the install cd is messed up
<drewsus> but, I can install windows on both of these drives and it works fune
<drewsus> hmm, I have also tried various install cds, burning at 4x
<ubm> drewsus voxam just said its the install cd :)
<unimatrix9> hello there
<voxvam> drewsus, did you varify the burn?
<unimatrix9> what has happened to gdesklets? is it obsolete?
<drewsus> and I just said I tried various. desktop i386 (redownloaded, reburnt at x4), alternate i386, amd64 cd, ultimate 1.2 dvd. and I checked every cd I installed
<unimatrix9> the home page seems to be gone...
<omeil> can windows XP read Linux partitions? i mean read/write?
<unimatrix9> was it incompatibale with beryl? what has replaced the gdesklets?
<voxvam> omeil, NO i mean not as far as i know
<red_lotus> why ubuntu don`t play dvds?
<posingaspopular> red_lotus: it does
<unimatrix9> omeil, there are two programs that read linux partitions from windows
<drewsus> I suppose maybe I should give installing on my SATA Hitachi drive a try?
<red_lotus> posingaspopular>
<posingaspopular> what do you mean it doesnt?
<voxvam> drewsus, thats awesome but what program did you use to burn the disks.
<drewsus> nero
<red_lotus>  well i just finish to make the instructions in the help and keeps don`t play well i finish 3 instructions to make play dvds in ubuntu to be right and nathing
<voxvam> drewsus, did you click on the verify box
<omeil> unimatrix9: oh ok
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi I'm trying to aptitude something from my server and I get this error "Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter" but I don't have the CD- how do I set it to use the web?
<ubm> red_lotus ist not ubuntu that dosnt play dvds its a legal issue which i cannot explain to you as it would take to long... the codecs dont come with the distro you need to install them yourself.
<unimatrix9> omeil, whats your linux partition formatted as?
<unimatrix9> ext 3?
<drewsus> no, I suppose I could give that a try. but I did verify the cds upon boot.... I guess that is my last option. thank you for the advice, I will try and come back with my results. that you
<red_lotus> ubm yes and i folow the instructions to play the dvd ... and nathing well to be more right i follow 3 instructions and nathing
<omeil> unimatrix9: i think so
<noobie0057> voxvam: I'm running into a problem. I don't have a file /dev/sda so I can't fdisk it
<omeil> red_lotus: did u try download tthe codecs?
<red_lotus> well i build i download i type one command that they say to type it and nathing
<Xif> Hi. How do I install new fonts on Ubunutu?
<red_lotus> i use the synaptic and nathing ...
<red_lotus> libdvdread3 and nathing
<voxvam> drewsus, if all else fails go to the ubuntu website and use shipit  it worked for me took 2 weeks but then agian i am in canada so it takes longer
<Flannel> !fonts | Xif
<ubotu> Xif: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<omeil> hmm not sure. i just went to add/remove looked at programs selected about 30 and downloaded not sure what i got lol :D but everything works
<unimatrix9> omeil the program for you is http://freshmeat.net/projects/explore2fs
<Xif> Flannel: thanks
<omeil> thx
<omeil> can ubuntu get different themes?
<ubm> omeil yes
<voxvam> noobie0057,use windows to format it. it works better that way
<omeil> ubm: i tried getting one as a .deb package, i installed it but then i checked themes and nothing
<ubm> omeil what windows manager are you currently using? kde gnome or fluxbox?
<noobie0057> voxvam:  fat32 1 partition is ok?
<sgraham> http://www.gnome-look.org/ is a good place for ubuntu themes.
<omeil> ubm: im not sure what u mean by that :(
<voxvam> noobie0057,yes
<ubm> omeil its ok your probably using gnome
<noobie0057> voxvam: thanks for your help!!
<omeil> ubm: how do i check?
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi I'm trying to aptitude something from my server and I get this error "Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter" but I don't have the CD- how do I set it to use the web?
<omeil> ubm: yeah ithink its gnome. on the system drop down list it says GNOME
<ubm> omeil when you login do you see an option called 'session' that will tell you your window manager
<voxvam> noobie0057,thats what this channel is here for
<ubm> gnome is default so your probably using gnome
<foxiness> hi,i have tar file with many-folder name it on windows with local char asci "windows-1256" what appear to me like that "??????????????" and tar give me this output "tar: mnt/win/blabla/?????????/something.wmv: Cannot open: No such file or directory ,,,, tar: Skipping to next header"
<ubm> as sgraham said check out gnome-look.org
<mayer> hey i need help with getting duel screen working, any1 that can help with that? i got Nvidia Asus EN7600GS with 2 19" neovo F-419
<n3rrd> Is there an easy way to check the address of the parallel port, outside of the BIOS in Ubuntu?
<omeil> ubm: is gnome the best or?
<ubm> the themes arnt .deb files they should be tarballs
<ubm> or bziped
<omeil> hmm weird
<omeil> i got a .deb some how lol
<ubm> omeil i use fluxbox but if your new to linux i would suggest gnome or kde
<ubm> i personally like kde
<n3rrd> Anyone know if there is a way to check the address of the parallel port through x-term?
<omeil> ubm: is there a big difference?
<ubm> omeil you can install kde with ease by going to terminal and using this command 'sudo apt-get install kde
<ubm> omeil yes
<DrBlink> ever since i enabled wifi on this laptop - boot up takes forever...anyone know why?
<ubm> omeil check out kde-look.org
<voxvam> foxiness, why dont you just extract the *.wmv file just by it's self that way you don't have to deal with then invallid name
<foxiness> voxvam: this an backup of c: partition hold 40GB :)
<Gfather> hello everyone
<omeil> so is the kde look more customizable?
<foxiness> voxvam: and i want to resotre it to /dev/hda1 mount it on /mnt/win
<Gfather> is there someone who can help me with ubuntu 6.06?
<ubm> omeil in my humble opinion yes
<ubm> they are both great window managers... as for ease of use I prefer kde over gnome
<foxiness> Gfather: this a help room just ask
<Softly> hey
<omeil> hmm i think i used the kde dekstop before. might have been through mandrake
<n3rrd> no suggestions?
<Xif> How do I install PHP (cl) on Ubuntu?
<Softly> don't know
<Gfather> foxiness: i got trouble with the size of certain screens and the letters when i need to login
<Gfather> foxiness: and i got a problem with connecting to internet
<hwdyki> which package is qtconfig in?
<Gfather> Xif: which version of PHP?
<Gfather> 4 or 5?
<voxvam> foxiness, sorry i don't know much about tar i am quite new to linux  but to back up complete hard drives or partitions i used dd. to know more just man dd
<Gfather> foxines: do you mind if i pm you?
<foxiness> how can i change ubuntu defalut from utf-8 to local one ? like windows-xxxx?
<omeil> i guess kde does look pretty cool.
<ubm> omeil google superkaramba
<ubm> its the shit
<exs> I'm using tomboy for sticky notes, but the notes are now in my task bar!... I would use 'sticky notes' but everytime i click an icon on the desktop, the notes disapear.
<foxiness> Gfather: its better to ask your Q here to find who know the sol
<omeil> sounds amazing lol :D
<mayer> hey i need help with getting duel screen working, any1 that can help with that? i got Nvidia Asus EN7600GS with 2 19" neovo F-419 pm me if u like
<Xif> Gfather: 4.3.9
<omeil> ubm:superkaramba kde look?
<Gfather> i use a pentium 2 computer with an old screen (640x480) with ubuntu. when i start up i need to enter my username. when i do that, the letters are so big that the text area only shows the middle 10% of the letters
<Gfather> the same thing is when i go to Add/Remove tools.. the screen there is too big for my resolution
<Gfather> how can i get everything to fit on my resolution?
<illriginal> anyone know if there's such thing as a myspace irc channel.... tryin to get my hands on a good tracker.
<omeil> ubm: is superkaramba a theme client?
<Gfather> Binaries for other systems
<Gfather> We do not distribute UNIX/Linux binaries. Most Linux distributions come with PHP these days, so if you do not want to compile your own, go to your distribution's download site.
<Gfather> Xif
<Gfather> read above
<Gfather> i found that on www.php.net (official php site)
<KenSentMe> illriginal, Google for myspace and irc, you can find some, but i don't know how crowded they are
<Gfather> downloadlinks at: http://www.php.net/downloads.php
<illriginal> yeah that's what i typed, "myspace irc channel"
<oggy> I dont understand how automatix can disappear out of no where
<oggy> just when I was getting ubuntu setup
<Flannel> Xif: you can download either PHP5 or PHP4, 5 is 5.1.6, 4 is 4.4.2
<diazepam> can anyone tell me what command i need to add to this line to get it to automatically insert a date into the filename of this tar archive:   $ tar cfvj backup.tar.bz2 $USER
<Flannel> oggy: Automatix is a great way to break your system
<Xif> Flannel: yeah, I'm looking for the CLI version specifically.
<omeil> cedega takes long to install games
<Flannel> Xif: that's the -cli package
<oggy> didnt break mine
<Flannel> Xif: php4-cli php5-cli
<Xif> Flannel: yes, found it, thanks :)
<oggy> worked ok
<Flannel> !worksforme | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<oggy> then how do I installk swiftfox now
<oggy> install even
<oggy> now I have to research all over the internet on how to get swiftfox installed
<omeil> So does world of warcraft work with wine?
<Xif> ah, my Ubuntu looks so fine in that nifty T-ish Ubuntulooks.
<Xif> omeil: yes.
<Flannel> omeil: it does.
<omeil> hmm interesting
* Xif marries his Ubuntu. The ceremony is humble but respectable. Everyone comes.
<oggy> Flannel how do I get swiftfox
<omeil> Xif can i see a screeny ofur ubuntu :D
<oggy> ?
* gdb is playing WoW right now. :(
* gdb has no life.
<omeil> gdb: its ok :D its for the good of the WOW lol
<gdb> :-)
<Flannel> oggy: download the .deb from the website, and install it by doubleclicking on it
<Xif> omeil: NO!  she's only mine ;)
<omeil> i can't play anything at the moment :(
<oggy> how am I going toget a 32bit browswer on my 64bit ubuntu install
<gdb> omeil: Speaking of WoW on Linux, I run it on XP, but I know people run it under Cedega (wine+dx9 support).  Does it work under stock Wine or does one need Cedega?
<oggy> wheres the website FLannel
<Xif> omeil: (get the T-ish pack here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30859 )
<Gfather> is here anyone dutch with some knowledge about networking in ubuntu?
<Flannel> oggy: I have no idea.  google says it's at getswiftfox.com
<factotum> stock wine should work
<Flannel> oggy: but, it appears to be down at the moment
<goetiaoccultus> anyone know of software for ubuntu that is good for remote data gathering for research ? similiar to a web crawler or rss readers
<oggy> oh thats nice
<oggy> thanks
<factotum> room mate had it running on gentoo with wine for a while
<omeil> dgb:im not sure. i know wine might be capable of running it. cedega im pretty sure it runs it. but apparently people are being banned cause of using cedega to lplay wow..well thats what i heard from a forum
<omeil> doh
<gdb> omeil: That happened a few months ago and everyone's access was restored.
<factotum> heh crossover office even supports it. im sure reg wine will work fine
<omeil> gdb: or people are just lying i guess
<gdb> omeil: Blizzard's software that is used to detect cheats generated false positives for Linux users.
<oggy> so what do I use for a 32bit browser now
<Flannel> oggy: firefox is installed
<omeil> gdb: oh
<gdb> omeil: Nah, I read the thread on the boards. Some devs posted about it and apologized to everyone
<oggy> yeah and does firefox have adobe macromedia flash in 64bit
<oggy> ?
<gdb> omeil: Everyoen that was banned using Cedega was banned due to a false positive on a cheat detection.  Blizzard reinstated them all.
<oggy> Flannel?
<gdb> oggy: don't believe it does
<Flannel> oggy: no.  But neither does swiftfox
<omeil> gdb: hmm oh well there is no one to blame :)
<foxiness> hi,how can i change the default of my system to be locale one like windows-1256 "not utf-8"?
<oggy> swiftfox is 32bit and allows for its installation
<gdb> :-D
<oggy> yes it does cause I was using it
<Flannel> oggy: oh.
<Flannel> !chroot | oggy
<omeil> gdb: i expected wow to be better tho. u expect more battles but nothing happens :D
<ubotu> oggy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<gdb> omeil: I'm in Sethekk Halls now on my rogue.  It's pretty hectic. ;-)
<Flannel> oggy: See that on instruction.  You should've said this at the beginning.  You're looking for a whole different set of answers.
<oggy> you mean I have to go through all of that just to get a working 32bit browser
<oggy> ?
<gdb> foxiness: is there such a locale?
<Flannel> oggy: yes.  And you would for swiftfox too.
<oggy> no I would install automatix and I wouldnt have to
<Flannel> oggy: actually, you can't for swiftfox.  Because the deb would be 32bit.
<gdb> While I understand the 'geek factor' in running 64 bit Linux, I see absolutely no valid justifcation for doing so on a home PC.
<omeil> gdb: i don't see a big difference between the official servers and the private servers :D
<omeil> gdb so u dual boot?
<gdb> omeil: No
<oggy> gdb no audio drivers with 32bit ubuntu
<oggy> 64bit drivers for unbuntu yes
<omeil> gdb: so how are u playing WoW?
<oggy> thats what I run 64bit ubuntu
<omeil> gdb: or are u only on xp
<foxiness> gdb: what you mean?
<Flannel> oggy: What are you talking about?  There's a binary driver released for 64bit only?  Which one?
<gdb> omeil: I run WoW in a full screen window and use NX client to get a desktop on my Ubuntu machine.
<Xif> I'm getting "PHP Warning:  mime_magic: type regex            BEGIN[[:space:] ] *[{]     application/x-awk invalid in Unknown on line 0" trying to run php-cli
<gdb> I'm alt-tabbing back and forth waiting for our warrior to get back online from going DC
<Xif> anyone knows why/how to fix?
<oggy> I tried kubuntu , opensuse , and 32bit ubuntu none allow me to use audio
<gdb> foxiness: I've never heard of a system locale in the format windows-*
<zoidberg> hey guys
<gdb> oggy: bizarro
<goetiaoccultus> anyone here use eclipse?
<zoidberg> how do you get the fancy transparent terminal that everyone has
<zoidberg> i'm using xubuntu and would really like a transparent terminal
<Flannel> oggy: 64bit and 32bit ubuntu are virtually identical.  Except in 64bit you can't use the binary-only drivers 32bit has
<centrinel> is fluxbox cool for ubuntu?
<goetiaoccultus> !aterm
<gdb> zoidberg: click on Edit -> Profiles in GNOME terminal
<omeil> u lost me when u said stuff about the stuff
<ubotu> aterm: Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-2 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 224 kB
<gdb> select to edit one
<gdb> tab to Effects
<gdb> and check Transparacy
<gdb> Transparancy
<oggy> 32bit ubuntu does not allow for audio on this machine
<leros> the people in #beryl were unable to help me, so maybe guys can. When I start up Ubuntu, beryl-manager loads but Metacity is my default window manager. Is there a way I can make Beryl my default window manager?
<foxiness> gdb: i have tar file with many-folder name it on windows with local char asci "windows-1256" what appear to me like that "??????????????" and tar give me this output "tar: mnt/win/blabla/?????????/something.wmv: Cannot open: No such file or directory ,,,, tar: Skipping to next header" .... and you can know what i need now
<gdb> zoidberg: the gnome-terminal that comes with the default install does it fine
<Flannel> leros: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<gdb> foxiness:  the tar file is on a windows system?
<Angel> is there anyone who can help me with a few quick questions... i just installed ubntu
<foxiness> gdb: i need to let tar can mange local char like above one
<gdb> foxiness: I think your archive is corrup.
<gdb> corrupt
<Angel> what is the initial username that ubuntu provides
<gdb> foxiness: the character set doesn't determine how software reads what's in the file, it determines only how it's displayed
<gdb> Angel: Did you do an OEM install?
<Angel> yes
<gdb> I think it's "ubuntu" -- I can't recall.
<DarthLappy> Angel: I think it's oem, actually.
* gdb has never done an OEM install.
* gdb isn't an OEM
<gdb> DarthLappy: yeah, i think you're right
<Angel> YES
<Angel> ok another thing
<Angel> i had XP3 on my laptop before
<gdb> The default user account on my systems is always "cbell" for me.
<Angel> and now ubuntu seems to be slower
<gdb> :-)
<ackbahr> Hello! I've got Edgy. When I start KDE, Konversation start as well. How can I prevent that?
<DarthLappy> XP3?
<Angel> and also a few of the characters are missing when im writing in OpenOffice
<foxiness> gdb: when tar can not read correct the mkdir can not work
<eat_books> hello everyone. i have a question: can anyone please tell me how to install KoolDock on ubuntu edgy?
<Angel> you can google it cant u :P xp3 is just addons to xp sp 2
<eat_books> i have downloaded the package, but i have no idea what to do next.
<gdb> foxiness: the character set determines how characters are displayed on the terminal, not tar's ability (or inability) to read a given archive.
<DarthLappy> Angel: Heh, well I'm not a Windows person.
<Angel> id think so :D
<gdb> eat_books: It's just a .deb package file?
<gdb> eat_books: $ sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<eat_books> gdb: it's a .tar.gz file
<cookthis> how do i mount my windows hardrive again?
<omeil> umm how do u install a file from gnome-look?
<Flannel> Angel: it is oem, and you need to do "sudo oem-config-prepare" then reboot to get to the real user creation step
<eat_books> gdb: shall i give this command a try with a .tar extension?
<cookthis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Angel> how do i run?
<gdb> eat_books: Ah, $ tar zxvf archive_name.tar.gz && cd archive_name && ./configure && make
<eat_books> thank you!
<cookthis> !GParted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<eat_books> gdb: i will give it a try and report shortly :)
<gdb> the && means "execute the command on the right side if and only if the command on the left side complete's successfully"
<noobie0057> hello, I have a new acomdata external drive. I can't get it mounted to format it. It has a bunch of stupid pre-installed "features" on it. Windows recognizes it as a CD then allows you to interface with it though a program. I'd like to reformat it. Does anyone know how to do this?
<gdb> ie; foo && bar -- only run bar if foo completed successfully, if foo did not complete successfully, do not execute bar
<Angel> how do i do a sudo oem-config-prepare?? whats sudo
<omeil> How do i install 37395-Avio-GDM.tar.gz its a gnonme theme
<omeil> sudo is so it gives u administrative access
<omeil> to make root changes
<Angel> how do i get to sudo
<DinkyDogg> angel: sudo means "super user do"
<Ayabara> hello people. is it possible to get an equalizer for rythmbox?
<Angel> and how do i do a sudo oem-config-prepare
<gdb> Angel: $ sudo command_you_want_to_run
<DinkyDogg> angel: it makes the command execute as an administrator
<gdb> angel: alternatively, sudo -i (for a root shell)
<centrinel> sudo su <- gain root xs
<pirothezero>  so if i am on kubuntu, and i want to try out gnome and xfce, what do i have to do, dont really want to run a burn and install
<Angel> where do i write commands :( i feel like sucha n00b L*
<omeil> how do i install 37395-Avio-GDM.tar.gz?
<centrinel> in terminal
<DinkyDogg> angel: are you female? you don't see many female linux users? (off topic i know, just curious)
<omeil> terminal
<gdb> omeil: Theme's control panel, click "Add", follow the directions
<gdb> Themes*
<omeil> applications-accessories-terminal
<centrinel> yea
<Angel> Dinky: yes i am a female :( not blonde though :(
<omeil> gdb: are u sure?
<Angel> can anyone please tell me how to do a sudo oem-config-prepare
<DinkyDogg> angel: why the sad face? females are great!
<gdb> Angel: You just made a mistake.
<Angel> gdb: how is that?
<DinkyDogg> angel: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<DinkyDogg> angel: you can type commands in there
<highneko> Hello. I'm wanting to install mame and all the games. I searched and found "xmame" in the repo's. Will installing this get me the games too? Any suggestions?
<gdb> Angel: You just told 911 dorky Linux geeks that you're a chick.
<Angel> HAHA was i suppose to lie :P
<Angel> but i guess i know what you mean
<gdb> heh
<DinkyDogg> gdb: i resent that! I went to the gym today! i will be buff soon
<Angel> it happens when i play poker
<gdb> DinkyDogg: haha
<Angel> lol :)
<eat_books> gdb: i get an error
<gdb> I met an ex-gf of mine in #linuxhelp years ago :-P
<gdb> eat_books: which is?
<DinkyDogg> haha
<eat_books> gdb: i'll paste
<gdb> no please
<eat_books> okay
<gdb> unless it's < 3 lines
<gdb> eat_books: otherwise use a pastebin
<omeil> so gdb is way ahead of u lol :D
<gdb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eat_books> thanks
<gdb> sure thing
<Angel> sudo oem-config-preparesymlink permission denied
<gdb> oh and eat_books, if you ever paste anything here that is 3 lines or less
<gdb> and someone yells at you
<gdb> tell them to stuff it
<eat_books> thanks
<oggy_> how do I make this beryl cube transparent
<oggy_> ?
<gdb> 3 or less is channel policy :-P
<eat_books> i have no idea how to behave in here, it's my first time thanks for the tips
<hwdyki> how can i get gaim to minimise to the panel in xfce?
<omeil> melt it
<gdb> eat_books: actually, there is some information in the channel /topic
<gdb> eat_books: in general, following the Ubuntu CoC is enough (Code of Conduct) which boils down to, in essense, "Be excellent to one another."
<omeil> 37395-Avio-GDM.tar.gz theme manager tells me invalid format???
<Golstaff> lol- party on dudes
<eat_books> gdb: :) okay. i pasted the error in the paste bin. shall i give you the link?
<Xif> for all interested: the solution to my previous problem is here: http://forum.lighttpd.net/topic/462
<gdb> eat_books: yes, you can paste the URL in here
<rolferic> Morning.. or Hello, depends where you are... I have a question I want to see if I can come closer to an answer... about screen resolution
<eat_books> gdb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7462/
<gdb> eat_books: the directory will be 'kooldock' without the tar.gz portion
<omeil> gdb:its a gdm them it keeps telling invalid file format :(
<eat_books> gdb: roger that.
<gdb> omeil: oh a gdm theme?
<gdb> hrm
<omeil> yea
<gdb> then you want to install it using the GDM control panel
<lesshaste> gnome network manager doesn't seem to recognise madwifi at all.  Even after I got the wireless connection up and running manually nm-applet still tells me there is no network to configure
<gdb> System -> Administration -> Login Manager
<lesshaste> anyone know about this?
<gdb> er Login Window
<centrinel> erm
<gdb> omeil: I thought you had a GNOME desktop theme there.
<eat_books> gdb: it gives me the same error, even after i correct it
<centrinel> i have no problem with that lesshaste
<lesshaste> centrinel: you use madwifi?
<omeil> lol i though so too -_-
<gdb> eat_books: well, just run the "tar zxvf kooldock-0.3.tar.gz" and then see if it makes a new directory -- that's the one you want to cd into.
<centrinel> no. :p
<lesshaste> centrinel: which version of the driver?
<eat_books> gdb: nope, same error.
<omeil> gdb: on gnome look what should i click on the menu for gnome desktop themes?
<eat_books> gdb: that's in terminal too, right?
<gdb> eat_books: yes
<DrBlink> how can i enable a verbose startup?
<lesshaste> centrinel: what are you using?
<gdb> omeil: gnome desktop themes?  System -> Preferences -> Theme
<eat_books> gdb: doesn't work. i'll try to google it some more, although nothing came up last time.
<eat_books> gdb: thank you!
<omeil> gdb: i ment on gnome-look.org what do i click to browse the dekstop themes?
<centrinel> lesshaste: some cheap wifi router
<Angel> how do i figure out my keyboard layout?
<lesshaste> centrinel: ok... so you are not using the madwifi drivers on your laptop?
<Angel> nvm
<Angel> i think us english works :D
<patto> ciao
<centrinel> yea. im sorry for that
<centrinel> but i dont have any problem with gnome network manager
<lesshaste> centrinel: no problem
<omeil> gdb: nevermind find out where :). how and how did u play wow again what NX client?
<oggy_> how do I make this beryl cube transparent
<gdb> omeil: I installed the freenx packages on my Ubuntu system and then the NX Client for Windows from http://www.nomachine.com/ on my Windows XP machine.  I use this software to get a remote X desktop on my Ubuntu system.
<oggy_> ?
<rolferic> Anyone can give me a hint why Ubuntu Linux can't change screen resloution from 1024x768 to 800x600 when using vesa drivers with a 1024x768 laptop with S3 Twister graphic card?
<Golstaff> i can't even figure out how to install beryl
<acid_phyre> whats the command to install java and the update?
<acid_phyre> can someone plez tell me
<pradeep> oggy_, #beryl
<omeil> gdb: so you login remotly to the xp machine and play off remote?
<oggy_> isnt there another channel called beryl effect
<gdb> omeil: I'm sitting in front of the XP machine.  The Ubuntu machine is sitting off to my right.
<omeil> gdb: oh lol
<omeil> gdb: so your on 2 machines :)
<rolferic> The only way doing that is to run/ or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to not showing 1024x768 resolution at all, in that why the system will enter the highest resolution given in xorg.conf which is 800x600 after that change.
<gdb> I have another NX desktop open to a machine at work, as well.
<bfdhud>  Anyone know of a recent howto for installing compiz over KDE w/ nvidia 9 series drivers? It seems all the sites I know of are down or just plain borked
<rolferic> with windows it works "fine" looks terrible but works.
<omeil> my nvidia drivers isn't having 3d acceleration for some unknown reason :( only opengl is working
<acid_phyre> can someone help me with installing nvidea drivers?
<DinkyDogg> Hi. I am having a problem with visual glitches when I boot to Ubuntu or Kubuntu from the LiveCD. When I get past the basic booting stuff, and get to the intro screen, the picture is all garbled. I get the general color of the screen, but it's all streaked and impossible to read. Is there some way to change my video settings from the command prompt? I can ctrl+alt+f1 to the command prompt okay.
<omeil> does xchat have a userl ist?
<centrinel> is there shortcut cmd to run terminal?
<acid_phyre> anyone alive?
<rolferic> DinkyDogg: you can change resolution through a config file, but that needs a restart of X, but you are on a live CD only
<rolferic> ?
<DinkyDogg> yes
<DinkyDogg> rolferic: i do not have linux installed yet
<acid_phyre> anyone know how to install nvidea drivers plex and ty
<DinkyDogg> is it possible to install ubuntu with the command line?
<lesshaste> how do I see packages that in 7.0x?
<lesshaste> that are in
<pramz> DinkyDogg: there is a text based installer
<rolferic> DinkyDogg: I haven't worked with a live CD that much, just used it so see if it works or show others..
<DinkyDogg> pramz: where?
<pramz> DinkyDogg: when you boot up the livecd, it gives you a list of options on the installer
<pramz> DinkyDogg: and one of them is for text mode install or something like that
<jo_> is here somebody with ubuntu-media experience?
<DinkyDogg> pramz: i see an option for "Install a command-line system" - that what you mean? I'll try it
<rolferic> DinkyDogg: And in that text based I belive you will run a session to choose resolution and drivers for your screen. You need to try out and see what the system think you have and work
<DinkyDogg> rolferic and pramz: Thank you both. I'm gonna mess with the text-based intaller and see what i can do.
<rolferic> DinkyDogg: Good luck!
<DinkyDogg> thanks
<lesshaste> I have wireless up and working... iwconfig shows ath0 (the wireless card) and also wifi0. What is wifi0?
<DrBlink> whats ath0
<rolferic> acid_phyre: Have you tryed #nvidia? I just joined xorg and they adviced people with "closed" drivers to go there...
<jo_> #nvidia
<rolferic> lesshaste: As far as I know doesn't it matter what these interfaced is called. ath0 indicates something with your chipset you are using in you wifi card, wifi is the "mordern" term for talking about a wireless zone/card/standard
<jo_> how do i join #nvidia
<foxiness> is safe to edit /etc/fstab on ubuntu "because i think the system update it auto"?
<lesshaste> rolferic: ok
<rolferic> jo_: write /j #nvidia that should do it
<jo_> thanks
<lesshaste> when I start up ubuntu starts two copies of nm-applet? Any idea how to stop it doing that?
<centrinel> reinstall ubuntu?
<acid_phyre> can u get the update for java threw apt-get?
<acid_phyre> if u can what is it called?
<hwdyki> how do i get rid of the requested audio codec family not avaialble popu box from mplayer?
<acid_phyre> can someone help me plez
<rolferic> acid_phyre: if you have installed a package through synaptic or apt-get, and you have the program through a repositiry, you can update a package through apt-get
<exs> I installed 3 email notification programs, melon, xmailbox and xlassie. I cannot find them anywhere, they didn't make any entires in my applications menu either. Anyone know how to open them? Thanks
<bigz> Can anyone give me a hand, how would i go about sharing files/folder from windows to ubuntu im running ubuntu within vmware.
<posingaspopular> bigz: it's up on the ubuntu website
<posingaspopular> documentation>partitioning
<m`kay> bigbootay, samba
<m`kay> bigz ^ samba
<jo_> i have choppy overall video-experience on ubuntu and  can not solve the problem???
<bigz> m`kay: is there a walk through guide or something i could look at to see how to do it, im pretty new to linux..
<posingaspopular> bigz: one sec. let me find it
<bigz> okay cheers posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> bigz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows#head-c40347e7738b726a127b6b722740416deb272ed9
<bigz> posingaspopular: that does'nt really help as im running it within vmware.
<posingaspopular> oh in vmware?
<posingaspopular> missed that
<posingaspopular> man i duno about vmware
<bigz> lol yeah
<bigz> look what i said to start with: '<bigz> Can anyone give me a hand, how would i go about sharing files/folder from windows to ubuntu im running ubuntu within vmware.'
<posingaspopular> i read the first two lines and thats it
<posingaspopular> im doing hw/papers/etc so im not really paying attention sorry
<bigz> its alright posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bigz> im using workstation :o
<rolferic> jo_: Are you still thinking about ubuntu-media?
<jo_> yes
<jo_> rolferic: yes
<rolferic> jo_: Have a look #ubuntu-desktop they say that it is a ubuntu-media day today in there topic.. :)
<jo_> rolferic: thanks, wikll check
<rolferic> :)
<lesshaste> http://www.pastebin.co.uk/10914 is my wireless setup.  There are 3 problems a) nm-applet doesn't see the driver at all b) dhclient isn't run so I have to do it by hand and c) two copies of the useless nm-applet come up when I log in :)
<Alzi2> Hey. My Kubuntu machine (my main machine) has become really slow after a few months and is there any way to speed it up? i mean the boot, the menu's, the videocard rendering...
<lesshaste> any help much appreciated
<mvfeinstein> I just got 7.04 installed and I am trying to get my video card working, but after I configured my xorg.conf to display in 1600x1200 the max I can get out of gnome is 1024x768. Can anyone help me fix this?
<RememberPOL> How can I adjust the non-accelerated sensitivity of my mouse?
<unop> gnome-mouse-properties?
<ttyfscker> can someone here tell me why im getting compile errors with gcc (/usr/bin/cc) when i've recently switched back after using the intel c++ compiler?
<tahsin> hey
<tahsin> can any1 help me with this error?
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 The Medibuntu Team <medibuntu@sos-sts.com>
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 58403026387EE263 Scott Ritchie <scott@open-vote.org>
<tahsin> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tahsin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<tahsin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<tahsin> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ttyfscker> i used a symlink for /usr/bin/cc to point to /opt/intel/cc/$VERSION/iccbin
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~$
<Bubble> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tahsin> why do i get this error
<tahsin> ?
<ttyfscker> what is linked to cc in /usr/bin someone?
<ttyfscker> isnt it /etc/alternatives/gcc
<tahsin> ?
<ttyfscker> or something like that?
<tahsin> whats gpg error?
<Telex4> I've just installed feisty on a spare machine and, despite having wpasupplicant installed, knetworkmanager doesn't show any WPA options... any ideas?
<acid_phyre> can someone help me on installing java?
<ubm> acid_phyre did you download the bin?
<acid_phyre> i thought u could get it from apt-get
<lesshaste> where do you report ubuntu bugs?
<ubm> chmod it to 777 and ./*.bin
<rolferic> acid_phyre: You've asked this a few times now.. do you want to install java for java programs and stuff, or do you want java support in your browser?
<acid_phyre> java support in browser and programs
<acid_phyre> yes ive asked a few times but i never get a answer
<acid_phyre> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<acid_phyre> i did that
<acid_phyre> now i think i need some update
<rolferic> acid_phyre: you did that for quite some time now?
<Telex4> acid_phyre: you want the jre package, not jdk, that's for developers
<acid_phyre> whats the name for it?
<Telex4> sun-java5-bin
<acid_phyre> sun-java5-bin is already the newest version.
<acid_phyre> but i cant load java in browser still
<Telex4> which browser?
<acid_phyre> firefox
<acid_phyre> says i need some update
<rolferic> acid_phyre: have you installed the plugin?
<acid_phyre> update 11
<acid_phyre> thats what im trying
<Shadowpillar> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rolferic> sun-java-plugin
<acid_phyre> dont know where to get it sorry guys im a lil new at thsi
<rolferic> you don't have a GUI just console?
<lesshaste> how do I stop the system running two copies of nm-applet at boot time? In fact I am not clear why it is running even one
<jwtodd> i'd like to stop my nm-applet as well which shows no network connection which is clearly not true
<rolferic> acid_phyre: Do you use Ubuntu in X or are you working with a server like..
<acid_phyre> im on ubuntu
<ubm> acid_phyre apt-get install sun-java-plugin
<ubm> https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html <--- go there
<acid_phyre> tried that and it could not find it
<rolferic> acid_phyre: why don't you try system->administration->synaptic
<rolferic> acid_phyre: remember that the words I used is translated so be tolerant
<ubm> yeah
<foxiness> what coulde i type to reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ? "the current look form start to desktop is edubuntu" and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop come with the out change anything
<rolferic> acid_phyre: in synaptic you will work graphicly and there you can do different search and to get to know your system a bit more
<ubm> acid_phyre also to if you cant find something always do apt-cache search java or * whatever your looking for...
<lubix> hey what repo is wifi-radar in/
<lubix> ??
<rolferic> acid_phyre: as we told you... sun-java-bin, sun-java-jre and sun-java-plugin is the ones you need for browsing.. programs I don't have that much experience with...
<DrBlink> best flash plugin to get on kubuntu?
<Xif> doesn't Ubuntu do DNS caching?
<DrBlink> gnash / klash / libflash?
<Xif> I get the "Looking up google.com" notification on FF each time I hit Google.
<Xif> and it usually takes a couple of seconds, which didn't happen in my Windows machine.
<jo_> how can i switch to #nvidia???
<ikonia> jo_: type /join #nvidia
<ben_underscore> Xif: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<jo_> thanks man
<Xif> ben_underscore: thanks
<ikonia> ben_underscore: genuis nick
<aalhamad> whats the package for rar?
<samue> What is the recommanded size for partitionning / in a 80 go harddisk ?
<lubix> anyone?
<ikonia> aalhamad: rar is hte package
<ikonia> or unrar
<lubix> i cant find wifi-radar
<ikonia> samue: its up to you
<aalhamad> ikonia.
<ikonia> aalhamad: what ?
<samue> ikonia, What is the criteria ?
<acid_phyre> yay it worked thanks guyds
<acid_phyre> guys
<aalhamad> so is t sudo apt-get install rar?
<ikonia> samue:  to have enough space to fit ubuntu on
<ikonia> aalhamad: search synaptic for rar
<samue> What is the minimimum then
<ikonia> samue: I think 2gig
<rolferic> acid_phyre: you're welcome!
<samue> ikonia, how much do you use you ?
<ikonia> samue: what does that matter, its what YOU want for YOUR needs
<samue> ok, ok , ok :)
<ubm> pft i need a cigarette and a shot of pushkin
<posingaspopular> what is pushkin?
<ubm> sometimes i wish i could stick a jtag cable in my brain and erase the eeprom for good
<yakusa> posingaspopular: pushkin its russian poet^
<gerhard> hi, I want to use granule to input Spanish ocabulary, how do I insert the ! upside down?
<ikonia> gerhard: set your  keyboard to a spanish one
<ubm> pushkin russian for vodka
<gerhard> yakusa, is also vodka here in Ger
<mussie> hi there, 2 short questions, How do I add a mac osc partition to grun in ubuntu? and how do I get a interactive grub interface while booting? since all I get now is a graphical boot sequentce without any verbose messages
<yakusa> ^^
<mussie> *mac osx
<gerhard> ikonia, is there no other way like a ALT-something combo ?
<aalhamad>  sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<aalhamad>  i get version not found
<dmb062082> what is the best method to back up everything from / on up so if i ever have to reinstall from a fresh disc i can just copy everything over after?
<dmb062082> a few dvdrs?
<yakusa> ythere a small beautiful town in rusia near saint-petersburg, its called pushkin town
<ikonia> Alam_Ubuntu: I told you to search
<gerhard> :D
<ikonia> gerhard: no
<ikonia> aalhamad: I told you to search
<gerhard> ikonia, i will try then to set it to spanish
<dmb062082> anyone?
<dmb062082> and should i tar it up 1st?
<ikonia> dmb062082: you don't backup everything from /
<ikonia> you re-install
<ikonia> you keep your data in your home dir
<ikonia> and back that up
<posingaspopular> ah russian writing. i need to get more into that
<unop> ikonia,  hmm, i tend to back up all *.conf files from /
<ikonia> unop: thats different than backing up /
<vivid> hello, i just did a fresh install of dapper and now my system is having trouble locating libraries.  Ive had this problem in the past, i just cant seem to remember how to fix it
<ikonia> vivid: can you give me an example
<dmb062082> oh i would need to back everything up guy
<kenthomson> I am trying to set up a "Panasonic nv-gs 57", handycam which also acts as a webcam on my Ubuntu 6.10 box. It connects to the computer with a USB. Can someone tell me how should i go about making it work as a webcam (i know it does work as a webcam on a PC).
<ikonia> dmb062082: why ?
<vivid> ikonia: libcairomm, all are installed including dev, so's are in /usr/lib, yet the system fails to see it
<dmb062082> lots and lots of config work here
<ikonia> vivid: can you give me an example of the failure
<ikonia> dmb062082: just backup the configs
<dmb062082> like apache and a few web sites... my /home  obviously vmware and a few guest os
<dmb062082> quite a bit
<ikonia> dmb062082: its very unwise to restore the whole of / as a fresh install
<dmb062082> ikonia what do you mean?
<ikonia> dmb062082: you just backup configs and data - not the whole file system
<vivid> ikonia: error while loading shared libraries: libcairomm-1.0.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dmb062082> ikonia why is that a bad thing?
<vivid> getting the same error on other installed libraries as well
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me setup a webcam?
<dmb062082> I am not getting cocky i just dont understand =)
<ikonia> dmb062082: corruption (over simplifying)
<ikonia> dmb062082: no no - thats fine to ask
<dmb062082> due to?
<ikonia> vivid: permissions/ld.so.conf ?
<gerhard> does anyone know where is the ! upside down on the spanish keyboard?
<ikonia> dmb062082: there is more to the box than just the file system
<ikonia> !es >gerhard
<_goofy_> will firefox read a phtml file
<dmb062082> if i tarred everything up shouldnt i be fine?
<ikonia> dmb062082: permissions, links, that sort of thing
<vivid> ikonia: i tried adding /usr/lib and a couple other entries to ld.so.conf, which was non-existent before i created it, and ran ldconfig with no success
<dmb062082> because im ready to back up soon and i dont know what to or not back up
<gerhard> ikonia, many thx -.-
<ikonia> gerhard: no problem
<ikonia> vivid: how did you install those libraries - through apt/synaptic or compile from source
<vivid> apt-get
<ikonia> vivid: what about the program that "wants" them
<ubm> dmb062082 well dont forget to backup important configuration either as in the /etc directory...
<vivid> same, however its a program that i compiled myself
<samue> Is it most difficult/risky to install Ubuntu on a laptop than on a big computer ?
<ubm> samue no
<ikonia> dmb062082: just backup the things you need to - i the box crashes do a fresh install and restore the configs/data
<oggy_> should be easier on a laptop
<oggy_> maybe even perform better on a laptop
<ikonia> vivid: there's the problem
<vivid> long ago, has worked without problems, i tried to recompile, but im having the same issue with its dependency lib not found during compile, but i get no warning for it when i run the precompiled app
<jim2>  #ubuntu-fr
<RLionheart> I don't think so. You might want to do it with a wired network connection if you have Broadcom wireless just in case you have extra config to do to get that working tho
<ikonia> vivid: of course not the pre-compiled app is linked
<vivid> and the lib is installed
<RLionheart> That's the main thing that didn't just work for me on my HP Pavilion
<ikonia> vivid: yes - but when you are compiling its not linking against it
<vivid> yet when i go to recompile its not found
<aalhamad> how do i force quit in ubuntu?
<ikonia> aalhamad: what ?
<aalhamad> force quit
<ikonia> vivid: maybe it can't see/find the lib in the location it expects
<ikonia> aalhamad: force quit of what ?
<_goofy_> how can i get firefox to open a PHTML page
<aalhamad> a program
<ikonia> _goofy_:  put in the URL or the page location
<ikonia> aalhamad: what program
<vivid> ikonia: the location all the libs im having issues with are /usr/lib
<aalhamad> i program that freezes
<_goofy_> firefox wont open it.....it gives me a download box
<ikonia> aalhamad: if your not going to answer my questions - I'm not going help - good look
<lesshaste> how do you check for updates to installed packages in ubuntu?
<amaan> how do you change the ubuntu icon in the top panel?
<ikonia> _goofy_: thats a web server issue
<ikonia> vivid: show me the error when you try to configure the package for building (not the make)
<_goofy_> the page is local
<ikonia> _goofy_: there you go then
<ikonia> _goofy_: its being served as a file - rather than html
<mojo> i know thunderbird isn't the default emailer in ubunut, but i am frustrated for an answer:  if you have multiple email accounts, and you invoke compose (say, from firefox mailto:), how do you set the default "from" address that tbird will use???
<coldleg> can somebody tell me how i can get codecs??
<amaan> lesshaste, system, administrator, update manager
<aalhamad> ikonia any program
<posingaspopular> coldleg: hold on
<posingaspopular> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<lesshaste> amaan: thx
<posingaspopular> that should do it
<ikonia> mojo set the default mailed to thunderbird
<aalhamad> ikonia, sometimes programs freezes
<coldleg> thx
<ikonia> aalhamad: I'm not interested any more - please wait for someone else to help you
<amaan> how do i change icon in panel?
<aalhamad> like on suse or fedora i use <ctrl><alt><escape> and then <escape again>
<ikonia> amaan: look at the themes
<ikonia> !themes >amaan
<amaan> ikonia, under the system preferences?
<ikonia> amaan: no - as in gnome themes - you need to make a theme and apply it
<mojo> ikonia: ????  ffox brings up tbird compose okay, but ut always has "from" set to an older email acct i still use but not as my main acct.  i want to change default (if i can)
<amaan> ikonia, i have another them but i don't know how to change the ubuntu icon in the top panel
<ikonia> mojo then set the defaultl account you want to use in thunderbird
<ikonia> amaan: you have to edit the theme
<_goofy_> im using PHPMyAdmin to setup my mysql
<ikonia> _goofy_: thats great
<amaan> ikonia, let me try
<mojo> ikonia: yepper depper...  HOW??
<ikonia> mojo hang on - let me open thunderbird see if I can see
<pirothezero> my mouse accel is stuck on the lowest setting, i move it and close and nothing changes, anyone idea?
<mojo> ikonia: maybe i am just blind and missing the option... sry
<ikonia> mojo its not a problem, hang on
<mojo> ikonia: thx
<lesshaste> amaan: it tells me that I can check for updates automatically in software sources in the internet updates tab. I can't see any such tab.. I am in xubuntu
<amaan> ikonia, how do i edit the theme?
<ikonia> amaan: google or look on gnome-look.org for tutorials
<gerhard> does anyone use that granule program too? i dont know how to use it!
<ikonia> mojo open thunder bird --> preferences --> account settings, click the account you want, then at the bottom click "set as default"
<_goofy_> sorry im having problems setting up mysgl with PHPMyAdmin i cant open the phpmyadmin/ page firefox just wants to download it
<amaan> lesschaste, try system, administrator, software sources
<mojo> ikonia: uuuggghhh!!! thanks ... if it was a snake it would've bit me!
<ikonia> _goofy_: you need to serve php
<ikonia> mojo its not a problem
<ikonia> mojo things are easy to miss
<mojo> ikonia: hurray!!!  works like a gem
<ikonia> great
<_goofy_> i must have missed that sep
<Li`lEndi1n> Hi, when using fdisk to partition a drive to use vfat for both windows and linux, what system label ID should i use?
<Li`lEndi1n> there's vfat32(LBA) and vfat32.
<ikonia> Li`lEndi1n: I'd advise against using vfat for an ubuntu install
<mojo> ikonia: same reason ppl need proof-readers ;)
<Li`lEndi1n> not vfat- just W95 FAT32
<ikonia> Li`lEndi1n: depends if you want lba
<kenthomson> I am trying to set up a "Panasonic nv-gs 57", handycam which also acts as a webcam on my Ubuntu 6.10 box. It connects to the computer with a USB. Can someone tell me how should i go about making it work as a webcam (i know it does work as a webcam on a PC).
<ikonia> mojo exactly
<ikonia> Li`lEndi1n: I would advise against using a non-unix based file system for an install
<kenthomson> no-one?
<Li`lEndi1n> ikonia: I am going to use an ordinary internal HD via those IDE-to-USB thing-a-majigs-
<Li`lEndi1n> its not for installing ubuntu
* kenthomson is dissapointed
<Li`lEndi1n> i am asking cause i found out that if i use the default linux system id label, it doesnt work with windows
<ikonia> kenthomson: try the forums
<kenthomson> ikonia, no luck at ubuntuforums or google
<ikonia> Li`lEndi1n: the label shouldn't matter to windows
<Li`lEndi1n> oh? gosh, i am confused now. must be something else then.
<ikonia> kenthomson: sorry - based on your past lack of using the forums/google/wiki - I'm doubtful of that
<kenthomson> ikonia, so be it than, but i have done my HW
<mojo> Li`lEndi1n: far as i know volume label is just for us humans... unless you're talking bout something different.
<Li`lEndi1n> mojo: i think i've described it incorrectly- look up the far-right column in `fdisk /dev/hda -l`
<ikonia> kenthomas - first google page http://www.kinodv.org/article/view/136/1/8/
<Li`lEndi1n> it just says 'system'.
<ikonia> what a surprise he left before I could give him the link he said he's searched for and was the first one at the top of google
<w0jtas> hi, where can i set kdm to default manager ?
<w0jtas> now i have gdm
<Li`lEndi1n> ikonia: its a sad state of affairs- some people are happy to let their peers on irc do all the noodle-work.
<mojo> Li`lEndi1n: okay... that is the ID for the partition type... basically indicates which file system it is formatted with...  the text part is fdisk being human readable... the 83, 82, etc, are the actual values for type
<jack_raymond> w0jtas use #dpkg reconfigure gdm, u will see a list select kdm
<w0jtas> oh, thanks :D
<ikonia> Li`lEndi1n: I knew he'd not checked - he NEVER checks and its always the first post on google/the forums - thats why I knew he was telling fibbs
<Li`lEndi1n> mojo: ok, I'll test and see how it goes. cheerio (for now)
<mojo> Li`lEndi1n: good rule of thumb is to give when you get... i try to make a habbit of sticking around on irc after my problem is solved.  good karma is good for all
<puffy-san> how can I install java runtime for my browsers? (Opera, Firefox) Running on Ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<ikonia> puffy-san: install java
<ikonia> mojo kudos to you for that
<tehxed> Hey
<tehxed> I need help with an fglrx issue, I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M and when I type in fglrxinfo in terminal, i get the error   Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". display: :0.0  screen: 0     I followed the tutorual/instructions from  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually
<ikonia> tehxed: looks like dri is not being used
<w0jtas> and how can i set x11vnc with kde ?
<w0jtas> i have only shell access to server
<Night_Owl> Can someone help me with Samba on 6.10? Synaptic thinks it's already installed but I can't seem to do anything with it.
<ikonia> w0jtas: you need to setup a vnc server and X11 on the remote server
<puffy-san> ikonia: which java package?
<tehxed> ikonia: I don't understand what that means.. sorry to sound ignorant, but what would you suggest?
<ikonia> Night_Owl: what makes you think its not installed
<omeil> when we install our nvidia card. is it ment to show up as installed in the device manager?
<ikonia> puffy-san: your choice
<ikonia> tehxed: don't use ati
<mojo> ikonia: thx :)  that guy in the mirror always knows, ya know... :)  i kinda like that guy, try to stay on his good side.. lol
<tehxed> ikonia: Other than that =(
<ikonia> tehxed: the drivers are famous for touch and go
<tehxed> ikonia: It's a laptop.
<posingaspopular> ati?1? /me ducks for cover
<puffy-san> ikonia: eh, you know, just any package won't work I'm afraid
<ikonia> puffy-san: you install which java package you want
<tehxed> ikonia: I can't afford to get another laptop =(
<Xif> o/` ah, Ubuntu, though art so loveley! o/`
<ikonia> tehxed: well, which drivers are you using - the open ones or the ones from ati
<ikonia> omeil: sorry - ask again
<puffy-san> ikonia: have you got java to work in your browser?
<tehxed> ikonia: Do you know how I can get Ubntu 6.10 (Edy Eft) [The AMD 64 DVD ISO installation)
<ikonia> puffy-san: yes
<tehxed> ikonia: Do you know how I can get Ubntu 6.10 (Edy Eft) [The AMD 64 DVD ISO installation) to get the dri to work?
<omeil> ikonia: i gotta go :( i will be back later tho
<tehxed> ikonia: fglrx
<ikonia> tehxed: I've just asked you which drivers your using
<puffy-san> ikonia: what package did you install? Since I think that surtain packages that were available some time ago aint available for my ubuntu
<Night_Owl> Well, there's a couple pages that get suggested for configuring, and while the instructions seemed fine for Ubuntu 6.06, 6.10 doesn't seem to have the files in the same place, and in some cases not even the same name.. assuming I'm looking at the right things.
<ikonia> tehxed: so your using the 64bit ati ones
<ikonia> puffy-san: doesn't matter which java I use - you have to pick which one is for your needs
<tehxed> ikonia: I .. wouldn't know. How do I tell if I'm using the correct ones?
<ikonia> Night_Owl: can you give me an example of a missing file
<ikonia> tehxed: what do you mean you don't know
<ikonia> tehxed: you must know which OS version your running, which hardware platform and which drivers YOU insalled
<w0jtas> :F i cant run kde, after login it shutdown :(
<puffy-san> ikonia: you are a complicated man ikonia...
<ikonia> puffy-san: not at all, I'm very simple and straight forward
<puffy-san> ikonia: that is exactly what makes you complicated...
<tehxed> ikonia: I followed this tutorial to install the drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually
<ikonia> puffy-san: I can't be omre black and white
<ikonia> tehxed: why did you not use the ubuntu install methods ?
<Night_Owl> The one page I look at for configuring says to run sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop to make sure Samba isn't running first.. but I get an error from typing that in.
<mojo> tehxed: you should be spending time in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see what is going on as the xserver starts and loads stuff... pay special attention to (WW) warning and (EE) error lines.
<ikonia> Night_Owl: whats the error
<ikonia> !ati > tehxed
<tehxed> ikonia: Because I apparently need these to enable direct rendering which is needed for Beryl (which I'm trying to install
<ikonia> thats the official ubuntu way
<mojo> tehxed: there should be some messages relating to whether or not DRI is loading, and if not, what it's problem is.
<ikonia> tehxed: nope - you just follow the ubuntu guide and you get dri
<ikonia> mojo the error is clear that its not loading dri
<mojo> ikonia: yeah but there is usually more info in the log file to help figure out why...
<Night_Owl> ikonia: Command not found.
<reubs>   /leave
<tehxed> mojo: xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/371283   |   Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.ca/371285
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<mojo> tehxed: u read my mind!
<ikonia> Night_Owl: dpkg -l  grep -i samba please
<w0jtas> anybody can help me ?
<tehxed> ikonia: What guide?
* mojo has ati hardware... ain't it fun?
<ikonia> !ati >tehxed
<ikonia> the one sent in the pm
<Spee_Der> !ask | w0jtas
<ubotu> w0jtas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<puffy-san> ikonia: even though I have java-gcj-compat installed, Firefox doesn't run applets
<znejk> hello
<znejk> how should the syntax be in ld.so.conf?
<ikonia> puffy-san: thats a java compiler
<ikonia> puffy-san: not a run time environment
<znejk> should there be spaces between the different search paths?
<ikonia> znejk: just a list of dir's
<znejk> k
<Night_Owl> ikonia: ok and what am I looking for?
<ikonia> znejk: one on each line
<ikonia> Night_Owl: to see what samba packages are installed
<puffy-san> ikonia: the package says Java runtime environment with GCJ
<ikonia> Night_Owl: or you could just do "apt-get install samba"
<ikonia> puffy-san: I suspect thats bad wording
<ikonia> puffy-san: but I could be wrong
<w0jtas> I need to connect to remote desktop, i have only shell access, what is easier to set ? gdm or kdm ?
<mrgreen> hi anyone out there got a wireless network?
<ikonia> w0jtas: gdm and kdm are not remote desktops
<Night_Owl> ikonia: I tried the install line
<ikonia> mrgreen: yes thanks
<w0jtas> ikonia: i use x11vnc
<mrgreen> cool
<tehxed> I'll remember to never buy ATI again =(
<ikonia> w0jtas: that doesn't change the fact that gdm and kdm are not desktop environments
<w0jtas> but gdm and kdm stops after login try
<w0jtas> ikonia: ok, gnome or kde
<mrgreen> wirelesx is working on my laptop ,,, but I want to connect to a wifi device
<ikonia> w0jtas: because they are not configured for remote x11 by default
<mojo> tehxed: you have this line... (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<ikonia> mrgreen: ok
<w0jtas> ikonia: how can i do it ?
<ikonia> mojo incompatible driver versions
<mrgreen> only not sure how to connect to wifi device
<tehxed> mojo: Yes, yes I do. How do I go about initializing GART?
<ikonia> w0jtas: I suggest you search the wiki to get started - then ask specific questions/problems in here
<mojo> tehxed: there were steps about disabling the ubuntu-supplied fglrx kernel module as it may be incompatible with the fglrx xorg driver
<ikonia> mrgreen: read your wifi manual
<mrgreen> lol
<mrgreen> ok thanks
<ikonia> mrgreen: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<mrgreen> really
<Night_Owl> ikonia: It comes back saying the package is unavailable but is referred to by another package.
<mojo> tehxed: there are two parts to the fglrx driver... one part is a kernel module that must match the xorg driver part
<mojo> tehxed: you probably have a mis-match
<w0jtas> ikonia, look i see login screen, when i put login and password, after login i see loading window manager and stop, then i see bash
<ikonia> Night_Owl: ok - can you please paste me the exact install command and error message
<mrgreen> ikonia: just figured that you need to set up ubuntu to see device?
<tehxed> mojo: How do I go about resoling this issue?
<mojo> tehxed: looking...
<tehxed> mojo: thank you!
<ikonia> w0jtas: as I said they are not configured by default for remote connections
<ikonia> tehxed: follow the ati guide I sent you
<ikonia> !ati >tehxed
<tehxed> ikonia: Reading through it now.
<mrgreen> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Night_Owl> ikonia: I'll have to do that manually.. two different machines here.. I'm on XP box atm and Ubuntu's another box :)
<mrgreen> ahhh
<tehxed> ikonia: Going through this.
<ikonia> tehxed: so how about doing it before asking "how do I" you've not even tried the official method I've sent you
<ikonia> Night_Owl: is the ubuntu box not on the net
<tehxed> ikonia: Sorry
<mrgreen> ikonia: thanks for your help
<Night_Owl> ikonia: Not as of yet; I wanted to set up networking first. Setting it up to connect to the Internet, at least in 6.06, was easy.
<ikonia> Night_Owl: ok - its just very hard to help with "it doesn't work" style comments, the exact errors are easy to work with
<herson> helllo
<Benjamin_L> Hi, is there a way to disassemble a lvm array and putting all data on one harddisk?
<ikonia> Benjamin_L: move the data off - destroy the lvm volume/volume group
<Benjamin_L> ikonia, without putting the data away
<ikonia> Benjamin_L: no - if you destroy the volume - the data is gone
<yccheok> i sudden type chmod -R 755 in my home directory
<Benjamin_L> ikonia, thats bad as I have less then the half used I thought I could destroy it without removing the data
<yccheok> now all my files and folder permission mess up, how can i recover :( :(
<ikonia> Benjamin_L: how many disks in your volume group
<ikonia> yccheok: reset the permissions
<Benjamin_L> ikonia, two
<yccheok> ikonia, can u please tell me how?
<ikonia> Benjamin_L: you could remove one of the disks from the volume group - move the data onto the disk you've just removed then destroy the volume group
<ikonia> yccheok: chmod
<ikonia> yccheok: although chmod 755 shouldn't have caused you problems in your home dir
<Night_Owl> ikonia: Command - sudo apt=get install samba // Error msg - Package samba is not available but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. However, the foloowing packages replace it: smbclient  samba-common. E:Package samba has no installation candidate.
<Benjamin_L> ikonia, do I know whicht disk to remove and is it secure to assume the data i completely on the first?
<yccheok> wat i should use then
<yccheok> 755?
<ikonia> Night_Owl: do you have the correct repo's enabled
<ikonia> Benjamin_L: it doesn't matter which one you remove - let lvm handle that
<Night_Owl> ikonia: what's a repo? *blinks*
<posingaspopular> repository
<ikonia> Night_Owl: multiverse, univsere what ever one samba is in
<ikonia> universe even
<mojo> tehxed: your stuff looks a little different than mine when i last used fglrx (i switched to floss driver for aiglx/beryl)... anyway, does lsmod |grep fgl list fglrx or fglrxdrm ?
<Archon> i have ubuntu 2004.10 (warty, i think), is it ok to do a minimal(expert) installation and then upgrade, and then use apt-get to install KDE and all the necessary programs? or has K|Ubuntu's foundations changed too much?
<Xif> Night_Owl: a server holding packages that you can install.
<berent> i have ubuntu edgy whenever i open volume control i get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Xif> Archon: given the Kubuntu is far from being flawless even on a clean install, I doubt it.
<ikonia> !sound >berent
<tehxed> What does gksudo mean?
<ikonia> tehxed: it means the gnome sudo program
<berent> ikonia ?
<ikonia> berent: what
<tehxed> mojo: it lists fglrx
<Archon> Xif: i should be able to get a good installation of KDE and related applications with an Ubuntu installation, right?
<tehxed> mojo: It then has some numbers beside it. =\
<berent> ikonia  there is no sound
<Night_Owl> ikonia: Haven't a clue. I installed 6.10 yesterday - 6.06 was fine but someone suggested I update it, and that crapped everything out.. so I formatted and am reinstalling 6.10. And Synaptic thinks Samba's installed.
<ikonia> tehxed: for the last time - you've used an external method - install the ati drivers via the ubuntu procedure
<ikonia> Night_Owl: read the wiki on repo's
<iskin> Does anyone know of a way to add frequently used programs and documents to the destop similiar to Windows Start Menu? Maybe a gdesklets solution?
<tehxed> ikonia: ehh.. I'm using the link you gave me..!
<ikonia> tehxed: you've used an unsupported procedure
<tehxed> OH maaan
<ikonia> tehxed: so whats the problem
<ikonia> if you're using the link I sent - whats the problem
<tehxed> ikonia: mojo asked me what that lists, and I told him. =(
<tehxed> ikonia: It keeps saying authentication failed everytime I use gksudo
<tehxed> ikonia: But if I use sudo, that warning doesn't come up
<ikonia> tehxed: try using just sudo
<mojo> tehxed: ps... you should be able to comment out lines 84 - 115 in your xorg.conf as you don't seem to have the device, by the way (wacom).
<ikonia> tehxed: you may not have gksudo setup
<mojo> tehxed: oh, what are the numbers?
<tehxed> ikonia: thank you.
<mojo> tehxed: nm... it is just the size
<tehxed> mojo: fglrx                 481012  0
<ikonia> mojo he basiclly messed up his system with some 3rd party "ati howto"
<tehxed> ikonia: I thought that was the Ubuntu way =(
<mojo> tehxed: okay, you are loading the fglrx kernel module.. now to track down which version and be sure you have it right... one thing you may have needed to do is load the right kernel headers before running the ati installer, but i would think you'd have more serious problems if that was the case
<tehxed> ikonia: People from #ati told me to use that. =(
<ikonia> tehxed: did the url have "ubuntu.com " in it ?
<mojo> ikonia: yeah, i see that... :-/
<Xif> Archon: yes.
<ompaul> tehxed, recover  using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tehxed> I'm sorry guys! I'm so noob =(
<Xif> Archon: just install the Kapps, and that's it.
<Archon> thank you
<Xif> the kubuntu-desktop has some problems.
<Xif> yw
<yccheok> how can i chmod, where all my directory will have execute permission but file will not have executed permission?????
<ikonia> yccheok: 775
<tehxed> ompaul: recover what?
<ikonia> ooh not
<ikonia> yccheok: chmod 740
<ompaul> tehxed, "nice values" in xorg.conf
<mojo> tehxed: don't worry, the l in linux stands for learning, the x for experience
<tehxed> ompaul: I .. don't know what that means =(
<ikonia> tehxed: its the command you run to reconfigure your x server
<tehxed> ikonia: You mean to set to default?
<yccheok> ikonia, i mean, when u do chmod -R 775 *, how can tell it, 775 will be only apply to files?
<ikonia> tehxed: no - it asks you questions
<mojo> tehxed: ompaul is telling you how to have ubuntu re-configure x for the drivers ubuntu supplies, as opposed to the ones you manually installed...
<ikonia> yccheok: it won't - its applied to everything
<yccheok> ikonia, i mean, when u do chmod -R ??? *, how can tell it, ??? will be only apply to files (or only directory)?
<ikonia> yccheok: its applied to everything
<tehxed> ikonia, mojo, ompaul: Should I do the reconfiguring first?
<ikonia> tehxed: follow the guide I sent you in the url
<tehxed> ikonia, mojo, ompaul: Before I follow the guide provided by ikonia (BinaryDriverHowto/ATI)
<yccheok> ikonia, because now all my files is executable (where i dun want), however, when i reset their executable flag, the directory executable flag will be reset as well
<tehxed> ikonia: On it.
<ikonia> yccheok: so change the permissions
<mojo> tehxed: ... in that howto, you did the part where it black-lists the ubuntu fglrx kernel driver?  if you roll back to the ubuntu supplied version, you'd have to un-do that edit to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common.  If you DIDN'T do that, it could be your problem
<yccheok> ikonia, i dun wan change the permissions one by one? too many files and directory.
<mojo> tehxed: sry.. been reading off xchat window... ikonia has a different howto for you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.231.41.192]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> yccheok: so a.) man chmod b.) use a better pattern of -R to achieve what you want
<ikonia> mojo the official ubuntu howto
<ikonia> I sent him the link
<tehxed> mojo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mojo> ikonia: cool beans... yes, he should give that a try
<Night_Owl> gah
<berent> i have ubuntu edgy whenever i open volume control i get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<berent> no sound
<ikonia> !sound >berent
<The_Belgain> what decent audio converters (to convert files from various formats to mp3) are there for ubuntu?
<berent> yes ikonia
<Night_Owl> ikonia: It keeps trying to connect to the Internet but it currently has no Internet connection set up :P
<ikonia> Night_Owl: ok
<berent> no use i unmuted all alsa settings
<Night_Owl> How do I tell it *not* to check the Internet?
<berent> still no result
<The_Belgain> soundconverter doesn't produce working mp3 files for me.... https://launchpad.net/bugs/87715
<mojo> tehxed: in that ubunto howto, where it talks about black listing the ubuntu supplied module, it reads DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx"  ...  just don't type in the word somemodule2, they just mean if there are others listed, leave them and append flgrx to the list.
<ikonia> Night_Owl: what point is it checking
<Night_Owl> ikonia: When I tell it to reload the package list.
<tehxed> mojo: the how to that ikonia provided?
<dv_> hey
<mojo> tehxed: yes
<ikonia> Night_Owl: change/comment out your sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> aaa
<tehxed> but mojo, it says "Make sure fglrx is not disabled: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<dv_> is it possible to create an image of ubuntu? I am considering to set up edgy *once*, with all tweaks and settings,
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dv_> and then make an image of this fresh setup
<mojo> tehxed: i presume you're gonna follow the 2nd part of the howto, where you get the latest version from ATI website and manually install.  the black-list part is where you tell it NOT to use the fglrx kernel module supplied in the linux-restricted-modules package so that you can use the one the ATI installer compiles instead.
<ikonia> dv_: thats not a great idea
<ikonia> !nvidia >ikonia
<mojo> tehxed: let me see it again...
<tehxed> mojo: the second part from the howto that ikonia provided?
<dv_> ikonia, why?
<dv_> ikonia, the hardware wont change, its a laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b PriceChild!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b PriceChild!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<ikonia> dv_: because that doesn't "install" ubuntu - it just copies data across
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<dv_> ikonia, which is exactly what I want
<znejk> anybody got the flow plugin in banshee to wrk?
<ikonia> dv_: but ubuntu won't be "installed"
<dv_> ikonia, I want to be able to do a dd once with knoppix, and then everything is on the hd
<ikonia> dv_: thats not a great way to install, but feel free to
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mojo> tehxed: yeah, the howto ikonia provided has two parts... one is to use the ati propietary drivers that are packaged by ubuntu.  they are not the bleeding-edge latest version.  the 2nd part of the howto is how to manually install the bleeding-edge version off the ati website.  i presume you're gonna follow the 2nd part (but i could be wrong)
<dv_> ikonia, "a great way"? what does this mean?
<dv_> ikonia, many companies do this
<Night_Owl> ikonia: OK got that done.
<ikonia> dv_: not a good way
<dv_> ikonia, again, why?
<ikonia> dv_: if you feel strong about it - do it, don't ask about it
<dv_> I dont have to spend hours tweaking, installing, etc.
<tehxed> mojo: Oh maaaan, I've been following the first part =(
<ikonia> dv_: then do it
<tehxed> mojo: I'm at "Make sure you unload the module ati-agp by issuing "sudo rmmod ati-agp" and blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist."
<dv_> anyway, I actually wanted to ask if it is possible to only partially clone the FS, since the install will be only 1-2 gb big, but the hd is 60 gb
<dftpnkezln> hey all, how do i disable sleep states?
<ikonia> dv_:  you need to know where the start/end blocks of the install are
<The_Belgain> so no suggestions for an mp3 convertor program in edgy?
<mojo> tehxed: it's all in what you want.  if you just want the prop. drivers but aren't worried about having the latest version, use the 1st part because it is much easier.  if you want the latest version, use the 2nd part.  the "blacklisting" thing is key because it helps determine which kernel module you wind up with, and it must match versions
<tehxed> mojo: ehh.. I want to run beryl...
<tehxed> mojo: So which ones should I use?
<Night_Owl> ikonia: So now what do I do about installing or setting up Samba?
<berent> still no result
<ikonia> Night_Owl: you can't - unless you install it from the cd
<ompaul> The_Belgain, why not stick your head into #ubuntu-bugs they may be of more use than here
<berent> no sound: but system beeps occur
<The_Belgain> will do, ta
<[WaZ] > The_Belgain: soundconvert?
<berent> what might be the problem with alsa
<mojo> tehxed: well if you said that in the first place i could have saved you TONS of trouble.  The proprietary drivers do not support the COMPOSITE extension, so you can't use the fun stuff that the AIGLX extension (to the x server) offers with beryl.  You should use the open-source drivers instead.
<berent> common guys
<ikonia> common ?
<tehxed> mojo: I don't know which ones are the open-source one...
<rpedro___> tehxed: you have an Xpress200m right? then you need the at least version 8.33.x of fglrx
<tehxed> rpedro___: Yes, yes I do.
<[WaZ] > berent: what's your problem?
<mojo> tehxed: the opensource drivers do 3d acceleration, but it is not as fast a frame rate as the fglrx drivers get.... HOWEVER, they do support the composite extension, so you can run Beryl on them.  That is what I am doing now.. I used to use the fglrx drivers until last month when i installed beryl
<Yodude> hey i have a problem with hibernation on ubuntu, everytime i hibernate i get the error"Could not activate device 00:00a", and after that i just get a black screen where i cannpot even get to a terminal or restart X
<berent> there is no sound [WaZ] 
<mojo> tehxed: you want to install the ubuntu package... (lemme check name...)...
<amar> i have installed all the codecs needed to play avi files..... but whenever i try to open avi files with totem movie player, it shows some other application is using so close it??
<[WaZ] > berent: did you try unmuting PCM?
<amar> wat shld i do now??
<berent> yes [WaZ] 
<rpedro> mojo: but the opensource drivres don't have 3d support for an Xpress200m at all due to a bug
<berent> all are unmuted in alsamixer
<Yodude> so can anybody here help me please?
<dftpnkezln> could someone tell me what i need to do now - this is what im trying to do (and why) - "if you want your sensors back, you'll need to disable suspend support for now ("Sleep States" in the ACPI menu.)"
<berent> alsctl store 0 also done
* centrinel listen to - muse - starlight
<mojo> rpedro: does tehxed have that model card?
<rpedro> yes
<[WaZ] > strange ;-)
<ompaul> centrinel, don't do that or you will be banned
<tehxed> mojo: Before we continue, I just want to make sure of something here... Which method should I follow from the howto that ikonia povided? "Install from Ubuntu repositores" or "Install from ati.com" ?
<mojo> rpedro, tehxed - i was unaware of that bug
<puffy-san> anyone ever tried to install java ME packages on ubuntu?
<[WaZ] > berent: Im afraid i can't help, apart from the usual quick fixes
<rpedro> mojo: it's always been a very buggy card even with fglrx only the latest versions have fixed direct rendering on it
<berent> dont be afraid [WaZ]  its ok
<berent> anybody else
<tehxed> mojo: I was talking to rpedro yesterday about this issue... he suggested the link I originally gave you.
<Night_Owl> ikonia: So how do I reinstall it when Synaptic thinks it's installed?
<kelvin> .
<kelvin> .......
<kelvin> .....
<Yodude> help please
<kelvin> shenme ?
<berent> Night_Owl open synaptic right click on package and choose to reinstall
<ikonia> Night_Owl: I'm not sure it thinks its installed, do a dpkg -l | grep -i samba and see if it is installed
<mojo> tehxed: like i said, it depends on what result you want.  the ubuntu supplied ati-proprietary drivers will give you version that is not the latest, but it is ati fglrx.  the 2nd part of the ikonia howto will give have you download the latest and greatest ati fglrx drivers and comiple/install them.  the opensource driver i guess won't work for you i am afraid...
<ikonia> mojo exactly
<Night_Owl> berent: Only Mark for Removal, Mark for Complete Removal, and Properties aren't greyed out.
<mojo> tehxed: there are two ways to get berl to run... one is using the AIGLX extensions to the X.Org X Server, but you need Composite working for that... so you are S.O.L. (sadly outta luck) on that route.
<[WaZ] > tehxed: stick to the ubuntu driver, with the manual compile you'll have to recompile every time you upgrade your linux kernel
<amar> i have installed all the codecs needed to play avi files..... but whenever i try to open avi files with totem movie player, it shows some other application is using so close it??
<tehxed> mojo: From ati website, which linux driver do I select? linux x86 or linux x86_64? (I have Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 (Used the AMD64 DVD ISO installation)...
<berent> then remove it and then install again
<mojo> tehxed: there is another way, which is to use the XGL x-server which would act as a middle-man x-server, riding on top of the X.org xserver.  I think you can get that method to work, but am not 100% sure
<jrib> amar: some other application is using *what*?
<[WaZ] > Night_Owl: have you tried a dpkg-reconfigure?
<Night_Owl> ikonia: samba-common, 3.0.22-1ubuntu4
<Yodude> iKonia: can you please help me with a problem i am having hibernating?
<tehxed> [WaZ] : But will the ubuntu driver let me use Beryl?
<amar> jrib: may be totem movie  player
<dftpnkezln> anyone know?
<ompaul> berent, on board sound?
<jrib> amar: can you copy and paste the exact error to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then give us a link?
<ikonia> Yodude: sorry no,
<Night_Owl> [WaZ]  I have no idea what that is :P
<ikonia> Night_Owl: thats not all the packages
<[WaZ] > tehxed: im doing that right now
<dftpnkezln> i just need to know where to access ACPI settings in either kde or gnome
<Night_Owl> ikonia, that's all it lists.
<dftpnkezln> i need to disable sleep states
<mahHa> #ubuntu-es
<tehxed> [WaZ] : What video card do you have?
<Yodude> can someone please help me with a problem i'm having hibernating please?
<[WaZ] > Night_Owl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba-common
<[WaZ] > tehxed: Ati Mobility Radeon 9600
<amar> jrib: the video output is in use by another application
<mojo> tehxed: yeah, i have Athlon 64 chip too but i installed the 32bit version of ubuntu, since it (the amd chip) will run either 32 or 64 bit code... the reason i chose that is because some things (like flash) and, originally, ati proprietery drivers, were only available in 32bit.
<Shironeko> Hi!
<amar> jrib: plz close other application
<Shironeko> What's  the command/program I need to rename multiple files at once?
<tehxed> mojo: So.. having the 64 bit installation on this machine, should I use the 64 bit drivers as well (from ati.com) ?
<amar> jrib: or select other video output in mulitimedia system selector
<jrib> amar: what version of ubuntu
<mojo> tehxed: but if you installed the amd64 version of ubuntu, then that is the one to use
<amar> jrib: 5.10
<mojo> tehxed: yes
<jo_>  got media related problems
<jo_>  ubuntu 6.10
<jo_>  nviudia 6600go
<jo_>  pentium m
<jo_>  2ghz
<jo_>  hdd: ata 80g 7200rpp
<ikonia> Night_Owl: you need the "samba" package
<Cam-> does anyone know if theres a more up to date repos for spamassasin? the one im using only has 3.1.0 ?
<jrib> !paste | jo_
<ubotu> jo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Night_Owl> [WaZ] : OK, that came up fine.
<ikonia> jo_: thats for the flood
<mojo> tehxed: this all gets confusing, doesn't it?  :)
<jo_> video overall choppy
<jo_>  glxgears good
<jo_>  avi choppy
<jo_>  dvd choppy
<jo_>  all players choppy
<jo_>  dma should be on as hdd seen by os as sda /scd0
<jo_>  but hdd infact is no sata, but pata
<jo_>  ok, anybody?
<ikonia> Cam-: ubuntu repo's are the latest for ubuntu
<tehxed> mojo: Man.. you have no idea.
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<jrib> jo_: *stop*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-171-109-213.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> thanks
<mojo> tehxed: sure i do ;)
<tehxed> mojo: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html   Which file do I download from that?!??
<ompaul> jo_, put all your comments non one line that is impossible to follow
<mojo> tehxed: but that is why we are here for eachother, no?
<berent> ompaul whata on board sound
<Night_Owl> ikonia: I know the 6.06 CD had it.. should I use that for it?
<ompaul> !resolution > jo_   (check the message from the bot)
<ompaul> !jo_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jo_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82-171-109-213.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<berent> i am talking about volume . ompaul
<amar> jrib: wat shld i do now??
<[WaZ] > tehxed: ATI Driver Installer
<jo_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<tehxed> mojo: I am extremely thankful for this place. I had a friend who tried to get Ubuntu running with Beryl.. didn't come here..  though. He's given up on it for now.
<ikonia> Night_Owl: no - thats a different version
<jrib> amar: can you open a Terminal and try this command:  'gstreamer-properties'.  What is selected for your video output?
<ikonia> use the 6.10 cd
<ompaul> berent, ahh, so is capture turned on?
<tehxed> [WaZ] : The 47.4MB file?
<[WaZ] > tehxed: yup
<amar> jrib: i will try
<mojo> tehxed: the first one, which lists the xorg 7.1 server
<Night_Owl> ikonia: It still only shows up with samba-common for the grep.
<tehxed> mojo: I'm sure I've done all this, but I guess.. doing it again won't hurt.
<berent> ompaul: whats capture
<[WaZ] > tehxed: others are for older versions of Xorg or for Xfree86
<ikonia> Night_Owl: because you've not installed anything new
<mojo> tehxed: naw, only tickles
<amar> jrib: xwindows
<wier> is it english-only here?
<richee> yeah
<wier> okay
<[WaZ] > shoudln't samba come preloaded with Ubuntu?
<tehxed> 30% done
<ompaul> berent, double click on the speaker top right of screen click edit - add a few things - you should see all possible things including stuff you may not have and there is a tab called capture
<jrib> amar: is that the full description or are there more words?
<ikonia> [WaZ] : no - it needs installing
<mojo> tehxed: my xorg saga never ends... lately i've been trying to get the extra buttons on my logitech mouse to work... x server config stuff should not have to be such a black art
<berent>  whenever i open volume control i get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. ompaul
<amar> jrib: xwindows(x11/xshm/xv)
<tehxed> mojo: Which mouse?
<Night_Owl> [WaZ] : And it doesn't seem to know how to find it on my system, and I currently have no Internet connection with that box, as I wanted to set up networking *before* Internet.
<[WaZ] > ikonia: how come I can see windows server in Network places?
<mojo> tehxed: MX1000 laser wireless usb
<tehxed> mojo: I read somewhere during some xorg configuration that Ubuntu doesn't have support for those buttons yet?
<tehxed> mojo: That's a SWEET mouse.
<jrib> amar: can you click "test"?
<ikonia> [WaZ] : no idea
<ompaul> berent, click on "file -> change device" and make sure you are working on the right one
<[WaZ] > Night_Owl: Try Places> Network Servers
<ompaul> !nickspam > nice
<mojo> tehxed: yeah, it's nice.. and i have gotten part way there... it is just such a hassle.  BTW... in the end, linux is linux is linux... ubuntu may not have automatic config for it, but truly it can be done
<amar> Jrib: " failed to construct pipeline for 'xwindows(x11/sxhm/xv)"
<Night_Owl> Well, Windows Network comes up
<mahHa> Hi
<berent> ompaul where is file-> change device
<tehxed> mojo: Is it the side back and forward buttons? I have a logitech MX500. If you figure out how to get those working, I might bug you later about those...
<jrib> amar: what happens if you change that to another selection?  Like "
<ompaul> berent, from speaker
<jrib> amar: what happens if you change that to another selection?  Like "x windows (no xv)"
<berent> ompaul speaker?
<[WaZ] > Night_Owl: can you see networked computers
<amar> jrib: some window appears
<mahHa> I have a problem with the sound card audigy 4. The micro not record in edgy
<jrib> amar: does totem work now?
<yomm>  /exit
<mahHa> Can someone help me?
<ompaul> berent, speaker icon on top right
<Night_Owl> ikonia: "couldn't display "smb:///hellnet". The location is not a folder.
<amar> jrib: it is still testing.......
<jrib> amar: close the test
<Night_Owl> No, just Windows Network.
<amar> jrib: k....
<ikonia> Night_Owl: you don't have samba installed
<mojo> tehxed: there are 12 in all L, M (wh.click), R, wh.rock L, wh.rock R, wh. up, wh. down, cruise up, cruise down, thumb back, thumb fwd, and thumb middle
<[WaZ] > Night_Owl: an you don't have internet right now?
<berent>  whenever i open volume control/speaker i get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. ompaul
<amar> jrib: i'll chk
<ompaul> !ask  > mahHa
<lorenz> hi guys
<Night_Owl> [WaZ] : Right.
<ikonia> Night_Owl: I've told you a few times now - you don't have samba installed/running
<lorenz> I have a problem with my wireless, can you help?
<tehxed> mojo: I don't have the tilt wheel, the MX500 is old... but still, I love this mouse. Probably the best mouse I've ever hard.
<Night_Owl> ikonia: I know. And Synaptic thinks otherwise and I don't know how to get it to install.
<amar> jrib: thank u very much, its working fine
<mojo> tehxed: but the mouse uses "cruise control" which makes the cruse buttons send multiple wh. up or down events... there is a program (or three) to disable that, and also to set the resolution of the mouse
<ikonia> Night_Owl: synaptic doesn't think otherwise
<ikonia> Night_Owl: you have samba common installed - not samba
<jrib> amar: ok, but you probably want to use xv.  That helps us troubleshoot, but I'm still looking for a reason as to why your xv isn't working
<ompaul> berent, I will have the bot send you some stuff - including what you need to make gstreamer work
<ikonia> Night_Owl: I've explained you need to install the samba package
<isildur> Which package contains the gnome-settings-daemon ?
<[WaZ] > Night_Owl: you should install samba package
<[WaZ] > as ikonia says
<ikonia> aobut 10 times
<ikonia> about
<Night_Owl> ikonia: So do I have to DL it first then and put it on a CD?
<berent> ompaul send it
<amar> jrib: can u temme frm where shld i download the torrent to upgrade it to 6.10??
<mojo> tehxed: yeah, i heart my mouse too... i have not gotten the rocker wheel working, but the thumb buttons work for me.  i use them to rotate the cube in beryl.
<jrib> !upgrades | amar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[WaZ] > Night_Owl: you can ssh to your linux box
<jrib> !upgrade | amar
<ubotu> amar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lorenz> guys, I need help with my wireless - when you got time ?
<ikonia> Night_Owl:  NO ! I've told you like 10 times now, either download it - you can't you've got no internet connection - or install it form the edgy cd if its on it
<lorenz> help, please...
<amar> jrib: i have downloaded two different torrents frm linuxtracker.org but both of them strucks at gparted window
<mojo> tehxed: thing about the ati prop. driver is that you will not, directly, be able to use the beryl and/or compiz window managers direclty with X.org using those drivers.
<ompaul> berent, they are the standard docs that get 99.9999999% of people out of audio trouble, for the rest I suggest take a break and come back to machine
<jrib> amar: have you read the page ubotu linked you to?
<lorenz> I need help with a wireless issue, I haven't been able to solve yet with any help in the forum
<goban> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc
<tehxed> mojo: I don't know what the compiz window managers mean...
<Night_Owl> ikonia: if it's on the CD I don't know how to find it 'manually' and Synaptic doesn't list any other Samba-related packages on the CD.
<ompaul> !ubotu | mahHa
<amar> jrib: chking.....
<ubotu> mahHa: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tehxed> mojo: Are you telling me that Beryl will not work if I'm using these ati drivers?
<ikonia> Night_Owl: you need to change your sources to be the cdrom
<mojo> tehxed: you will need to install XGL, which is an X server implemented in OpenGL.  That server will support everything beryl and/or compiz needs.  It, in turn, will render it's output to the GL direct rendering interface of the X.Org server.  So you need to install it as an extra "layer" in there, basically
<ompaul> !wireless > lorenz
<Night_Owl> ikonia: sources.list?
<lorenz> ompaul!
<ikonia> Night_Owl: yup
<lorenz> can you help?
<tehxed> mojo: and this is ..not listed in the howto ikonia provided, is it?
<Night_Owl> ikonia: What do I set it to? /media/cdrom?
<mojo> tehxed: right.  beryl is a compositing window manager and needs the composite extension active in the x-server it runs on
<ikonia> Night_Owl: sorry, I'm losing patience now, I've told you this earlier
<amar> jrib: today i will try dis method, once again thanx... :)
<ikonia> Night_Owl: I suggest you find someone else to walk you through this
<[WaZ] > tehxed: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29
<Night_Owl> ikonia: Sorry about this ikonia.. I know you're feeling like a broken record.
<mojo> tehxed: the howto is not about beryl, per se.  it is about installing the proprietary ati drivers for whatever reasons you have.  for instance, to support accelerated 3d on your particular card, you NEED the fglrx driver.
<tehxed> mojo: So the part where it says "Disabled" right now, will have to be turned to "Enabled" ?
<jrib> amar: np, what video driver do you use?
<Lice> how do i change time?
<ompaul> lorenz, the combined wisdom of those who use wireless are in those pages - and for good measure I don't use wireless
<ikonia> Night_Owl: I don't have the time/patience to help someone 3 or 4 times with the same issue because they don't listen
<ikonia> sorry
<mojo> tehxed: NO... you leave that disabled.  The X.Org server must be told to disable COMPOSITE when using the ATI driver.
<lorenz> I don't get any response on those pages
<amar> intel 845 GV
<mojo> tehxed: i wish i had a whiteboard so i could draw you a picture...
<lorenz> and I can't find help for my issue
<GazzaF> I have a problem connecting to wireless internet with ubuntu. I have zydas usb wireless and have read through all literature that i could find on forums and wiki. the wireless worked fine in kubuntu by using wlanassistant in combo with konsole and sudo dhclient eth1, cany anoyone help?
<jrib> Lice: right click on the time and go to "adjust date and time"
<amar> jrib: intel 845 GV
<tehxed> mojo: I wish I wasn't such a noob =(
<Lice> its a server version jrib
<Raskall> Is NetworkManager broken in feisty these days?
<jrib> Lice: use the 'date' command
<lorenz> I have another problem too, how can I get the default panel back?
<mojo> teh... it is like this... composite extension allows a program to render it's window to an off-screen buffer.  the compositing window manager (be it beryl or whatever) then assembles those into the on-screen rendering, doing the layering (alpha blend transparency, etc).
<tehxed> mojo: you mean the cube effects?
<mojo> tehxed: beryl needs the composite extension, but the fglrx driver won't support it... but there is a way around this
<lorenz> does anyone know that? I'd love to get my default panel back
<berent> whats edgy kernel ompaul
<tehxed> mojo: so I will be bugging you about this after I install these drivers?
<berent> is it
<berent> 2.6.15-27-386
<mojo> tehxed: the cube effects need TWO things.. 1) composite, so that the 2d window is fully drawn in memory somewhere, and DRI, so that Beryl can draw it to a 3d space
<mojo> tehxed: the fglrx driver is gonna give you the DRI (direct rendering) for 3D that you need.
<ompaul> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ompaul> !linux-image edgy
* ompaul looks at the bot
<tehxed> mojo: but for beryl to work, I have to use that way around something you're talking about?
<GazzaF> can anybody assist me in getting ubuntu to connect to the net?
<[WaZ] > tehxed: don't worry, beryl works
<berent> ompaul is edgy =  2.6.15-27-386
<ikonia> tehxed: learn the basics before being bothered by beryl
<tehxed> [WaZ] : That's what THEY ALL SAY
<jrib> amar: k, well I don't really know why you can't use xv.  But I would check that the actual Xorg video driver that you are using is the best one for your video card.  Upgrading may help too, so you can see if it gets fixed on its own once you upgrade
<mojo> tehxed: right... the sane thing would be for fglrx to support composite, so that the x.org server could supply that feature to beryl directly
<tehxed> ikonia: People tell me that... but Beryl's so pretty
<[WaZ] > tehxed: Im using it right now with fglrx drivers
<tehxed> [WaZ] : I think it's a matter of me having a shitty video card.
<ikonia> tehxed: but your skills are weak
<ikonia> tehxed: language !
<[WaZ] > tehxed: what video card?
<ikonia> I don't want/need to see bad language
<mojo> tehxed: but because ati loves us so much (wipe up puddle of dripping sarcasm), we get to be real fancy and run TWO x servers to get what we want.
<tehxed> ikonia: sorry
<tehxed> [WaZ] : ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<amar> jrib: i will upgrade....... thanx
<mojo> XGL is an x server that supports composite, and it does not render to a video driver as it
<[WaZ] > tehxed: I have worse I believe
<mojo> XGL is an x server that supports composite, and it does not render to a video driver as it's "output"
<tehxed> mojo: That's ATI's way of showing us love. It's telling us it loves us
<mojo> tehxed: tough love?  har dee har har
<Night_Owl> Sorry ikonia.. this thing is frustrating me too. I've been trying to get this to work for two days now - after having had it behaving properly on 6.06! I know you've been repeating yourself a lot beacuse of me, and I apologize for that. I guess part of the problem is just frustration from my end. My apologies.
<tehxed> [WaZ] : A 9600 is far superior than a X200
<[WaZ] > tehxed: ill take your word for it
<ompaul> berent, linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ikonia> Night_Owl: don't worry about it - bu maybe the reason you've had problems for 2 days is because you're not listening
<GazzaF> how do i connect to the internet in ubuntu?
<berent> then what i am having now is 2.6.15-27-386 what is it then - ompaul
<posingaspopular> GazzaF: try sudo ppoeconf
<mojo> tehxed: anyway, the XGL x-server has the composite feature beryl wants, and it outputs OpenGL
<GazzaF> posingaspopular: okay
<Night_Owl> ikonia, I've listened to everything that was said, and I had the feeling from the beginning it wasn't installed, but it feels like the computer thinks otherwise.
<tehxed> mojo: And I have to install XGL after I'm done doing this howto?
<Night_Owl> Or I'm just really dense right now :P
<aalhamad> !pasebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mojo> tehxed: the X.Org server provides support to OpenGL apps through either MESA (software 3d) or DRI (hardware 3d).  Get it?
<aalhamad> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GazzaF> posingaspopular: sudo: ppoeconf: command not found
<ikonia> Night_Owl: and yet you STILL don't listen. its NOT installed
<ompaul> berent,  2.6.17.11 so do>> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <<
<tehxed> tehxed: So.. do ..I need to install this XGL or no?
<posingaspopular> GazzaF: thats because im an idiot
<posingaspopular> its pppoeconf
<posingaspopular> three 'p's
<GazzaF> heh, okay
<tehxed> mojo: You keep loosing me. I sort of start to catch on and BAM..I'm gone.
<GazzaF> oooh
<mojo> You run Beryl as a window manager on XGL, which handles compositing and all, and it in turn passes it's output down to X.Org, compositing already taken care of.  What DRI provides in OpenGL, XGL will pass-thu (for speed). What DRI does NOT provide, XGL will manage with the MESA libraries.
<GazzaF> promising :)
<berent> there is nothing shown here to upgrade ompaul
<jo_> how can i change vga res for a 1280x800 under grub? i need vga=??? number.. where can i look it up? forgot the doc
<ompaul> berent, so are you using dapper or Ubuntu?
<mojo> tehxed: oh, well...  it is a hack-ish way to get what you want.  think of a 3d game that needs OpenGL.  That will run on X.Org server slowly without DRI, or quickly with DRI.
<tehxed> mojo: I didn't know Ubuntu supported games...
<mojo> beryl needs more than just OpenGL... it also needs COMPOSITE, so it can't use X.Org with the ATI driver
<tehxed> mojo: Only OpenGL games though, right?
<GazzaF> posingaspopular: NOT CONNECTED: scanned two interfaces, check cables (cables are fine), another pppoe process may be running
<berent> ompaul i upgraded it already to edgy dist-upgrade and now all packs in synaptic shows i have edgy
<berent> 6.1
<Yodude> hey can someone help me a bit? i am having a problem hibernating i always get the error "could not activate device 00:00a" and then i get a black screen
<mojo> tehxed: yeah, they are a rare breed... but Unreal Tournament, Quake, and others do have native linux versions
<posingaspopular> GazzaF: i forget the command... kill pppoeconf
<posingaspopular> .... no thats not it
<gordonjcp> mojo: Enemy Territory
<tehxed> tehxed: If I can get Warcraft 3/The Frozen Throne working on Ubuntu... my god.. consider Windows gone from my desktop
<[WaZ] > Yodude: Ati?
<ompaul> berent, so had you installed stuff from outside resources i,e, outside the ubuntu repos before you did your upgrade
<Yodude> no nvidia
<[WaZ] > Yodude: can't help sorry
<posingaspopular> "Now you can make a DSL connection with 'pon dsl-provider' and terminate it with 'poff'
<posingaspopular> try poff
<berent> no i had updated from breezy to dapper  and then dapper to edgy.i have breezy cd with me
<tehxed> mojo: When I do "sudo aticonfig --initial", it says "Found fglrx primary device section  Nothing to do, terminating."   What does that mean?!
<mojo> tehxed: XGL is an X server, just like X.Org is.  think of XGL as that 3d game, but rather than being a game, it is an x server.  It is redundant to do this, but it works.  It is an x server that is not dependent on built-in drivers for your video card.  it simply renders to OpenGL.
<Yodude> hey can someone help me a bit? i am having a problem hibernating i always get the error "could not activate device 00:00a" and then i get a black screen
<GazzaF> posingaspopular: /sr/bin/poff: No pppd is running. None stopped
<sire1> If I want that fetchmail download my emails even when I doesn't logged in, I need to put my connection info to the /etc/fetchmailrc or there is a way to do the same with ~/.fetchmailrc ?
<mojo> tehxed: okay, that is becaue your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is already configured for ati fglrx driver.  It would have changed it from "ati" or "radeon" (opensource ones) to "fglrx" (closed source ones)
<berent> no i had updated from breezy to dapper  and then dapper to edgy.i have breezy cd with me ompaul
<compilerwriter> can anyone help me set up rlogin?
<ompaul> berent, you did a 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10 upgrade
<tehxed> mojo: So.. I can continue onto the next step "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" ?
<piranesi> hi, I don't understand why after the jdk6 installation (from the sun .bin file) and after the update-alternatives, I only have javac in the usr/bin and not the java executable! I have to take it from another dir or I get "command not found"... is it normal???
<lesshaste> how do I configure automatic updates?  it tells me that I can check for updates automatically in software sources in the internet updates tab. I can't see any such tab in xubuntu
<_eddie_> GazzaF: i should know how to fix this but i cant remember
<Yodude> hey can someone help me a bit? i am having a problem hibernating i always get the error "could not activate device 00:00a" and then i get a black screen
<mojo> tehxed: don't worry that this XGL stuff is complicated... trust me, it took me more than a minute to figure it out.  and i am not 100% sure i have it all straight either.
<_eddie_> its been eons since Ive had to do pppoeconf
<[WaZ] > mojo: are the 'radeon' drivers efficient enough to play smoothly with beryl?
<mojo> tehxed: yes
<GazzaF> ah :(
<berent> yes ompaul but not continuously i am using this since 2 years
<mojo> [WaZ] : yeah, i use them on my AGP ATI Radeon 9800 Pro just fine
<ompaul> berent, well to be honest I would download a cd and do a fresh install just in case something broke
<piranesi> anyone who has installed jdk 6 from the bin file?
<yomm> Waz : Im running beryl smoothly on a 9200
<tehxed> mojo: Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.    Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.    Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf     Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-2
<ompaul> berent, and it looks like something did
<[WaZ] > mojo: I should reenable composite and AIGLX right?
<compilerwriter> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GazzaF> So, what can i do to connect?
<Yodude> hey can someone help me a bit? i am having a problem hibernating i always get the error "could not activate device 00:00a" and then i get a black screen
<tehxed> mojo: Those warnings aren't necessarily bad,r ight?
<flasher1000> Hi there, I just installed ubuntu 6.10 dual boot with xp
<flasher1000> and my network isnt working under ubuntu
<flasher1000> anyone got any suggestions?
<GazzaF> flasher1000: join the club :)
<[WaZ] > tehxed: thats normal
<_eddie_> im not exactly sure
<tehxed> wicked!
<tehxed> brb
<tehxed> restart
<berent> ompaul but how do i download and install still retain all my things
<tehxed> wait
<_eddie_> maybe one of these other people can help
<tehxed> nevermind
<tehxed> restart time!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE00195b25196b-CM0017ee63c076.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[WaZ] > tehxed: good luck
<ompaul> berent, you can back up what you have
<mojo> tehxed: you would think it should be like this...   Beryl --> X.Org Server --> Video Card  but it is broken with fglrx
<mojo> tehxed: so what we do is this:  Beryl --> XGL --> X.Org --> Card
<GazzaF> _eddie_: do i need ppp (something or other) to connect to the net?
<berent> it has GB's of data
<berent> it has GB's of data ompaul
<_eddie_> GazzaF: what I do is just hit the firefox logo and it sets up automatically
<_eddie_> pppoeconf is to intentionally create a new connection
<GazzaF> i wish my box would do that too
<berent> and i dont have a cd writer
<berent> and i dont have a cd writer ompaul
<ompaul> berent, so you know somone with gigs of space
<lesshaste> is there a plf repository for edgy?
<Yodude> hey can someone help me a bit? i am having a problem hibernating i always get the error "could not activate device 00:00a" and then i get a black screen
<GazzaF> i do have a router that i am pinging successfully using network tools
<_eddie_> my old router made me do pppoconf everysingle time, now i just hit Fx
<mojo> lesshaste: i believe so
<[WaZ] > berent: if it doesn't work, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_eddie_> maybe you need a different port?
<lesshaste> mojo: how do I find it? google isn't helping
<zch> can someone help me installing external us robotics modem on kubuntu, im total newbie
<GazzaF> maybe
<[WaZ] > berent: and install bitchx so you can come here from console
<GazzaF> im not sure though
<_eddie_> not too sure how all that stuff works
<_eddie_> zch: #kubuntu would be a good place to start
<berent> [Waz]  for what are u telling this
<tripppy> whats a good webcam app for uploading pix via FTP, HTTP etc?
<[WaZ] > berent: just in case
<zch> i dont beleive that installation is any different
<zch> but ok :D
<mojo> lesshaste: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331795
<_eddie_> GazzaF: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/connect-to-internet.html
<Night_Owl> Well I managed to get Samba onto my box, I just have to figure out how to install it now
<berent> [Waz]  can u tell me what all should i have in sources.list
<[WaZ] > berent: I confused you with someone else
<ikonia> Night_Owl: how did you get samba on to your box wihtout installing it
<lesshaste> mojo: thx
<berent> [Waz]  its ok
<ompaul> berent, go to friends with CD and sftp data from your machine to theirs -- rebuild with seperate /home and then start again
<berent> ompaul i think there is some problem with apt sources.list
<mojo> lesshaste: np... read thru the whole thing, btw, to understand.
<Night_Owl> Grabbed another computer and used the Internet to grab the .gz
<lesshaste> mojo: k
<ompaul> berent, so then put them in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ikonia> Night_Owl: do NOT compile from source
<ikonia> Night_Owl: there is an ubuntu package
<berent> it has only one line : deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main ompaul
<ikonia> use it - so other software can interface with samba ok
<mojo> lesshaste: basically plf quit ubuntu, medibuntu stepped up
<lesshaste> mojo: aha!
<[WaZ] > berent: on a side note, you should backup your data, you never know ;-)
<ompaul> berent, well then there isonly one thing you can do >> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade<< and reboot
<berent> ompaul i have done it already
<ompaul> berent, ehh do it again
<berent> ompaul i have done it many times ok even now
* _eddie_ goes to lay down for a few hours
<ompaul> berent, before you do it sudo apt-get update first
<ikonia> Night_Owl: do you understand what I'm saying ?
<berent> ompaul done that also
<berent> the problem is when i open synaptic repositories i dont find any other repositories at all ompaul
<ompaul> berent, then you are stuck - get yourself a freind with space and if they have windows then do sftp via putty
<Night_Owl> Look for the Ubuntu version of Samba
<ikonia> Night_Owl: get the ubuntu samba package - either off the cd of from the internet and install it
<ikonia> not a tar.gz
<berent> ompaul but i have a file called sources.list.distUpgrade where all repos are stored
<ikonia> Night_Owl: the urls for the ubuntu repo's are in your sources.list
<berent> ompaul i dont know why they arent reflected
<Night_Owl> ikonia: Well for whatever reason I can't find it on the CD so I'm looking on the Net.
<ompaul> !sources.list > berent
<Night_Owl> kk
<lesshaste> general question.. I have two computers attached to the same adsl access point.. can I mount the files on one of them without going via the outside world?
<ompaul> berent, there is nothing more I can suggest for you - you have gone beyond my abilty to provide pointers
<ikonia> Night_Owl: have you thought about trying to connect your ubuntu machine to the internet - this is so much easier if its on the net
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: yes
<berent> ompaul ok
<Yodude> hey can someone help me a bit? i am having a problem hibernating i always get the error "could not activate device 00:00a" and then i get a black screen
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: I use ssh
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : where do you ssh to?
<GazzaF> what is the access-point?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : there is only one external ip address
<GazzaF> to connect to the internet that is
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: Places> Connect to Server, then use your network IP adress
<meiyaaiwo> ?
<lesshaste> GazzaF: netgear dg834gt
<ompaul> compilerwriter, people dont use rlogin that much any more use ssh install openssh-server
<alecjw> hi. how can i convert a file from unix line breaks to windows ones?
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: that is if both linux run linux, otherwise you should use samba
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : is that a gnome menu you are referring to?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : both running linux
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: yes
<GazzaF> i have a zydas stick, what would mine be?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : ok.. I don't have those menus
<jrib> !find unix2dos
<meiyaaiwo> Why does xchart have so many bugs?
<ubotu> File unix2dos found in tofrodos
<jrib> alecjw: use unix2dos in the "tofrodos" package
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : am using xfce
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: try finding something similar to Connect to a server in KDE...
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: just a sec ;-)
<lesshaste> :)
<alecjw> thanks, jrib :)
<lesshaste> meiyaaiwo: have you reported any?
<meiyaaiwo> how to install pro/e 2.0 M150
<GazzaF> i just dont get how to connect to the internet with wireless
<GazzaF> i have IP add, subnet mask and gateway add
<lesshaste> GazzaF: I just did that... can you get nm-applet working?
<GazzaF> nm-applet?
<Bogaurd> how can I increase sound volume via command line?
<[WaZ] > !wireless >GazzaF
<jrib> Bogaurd: alsamixer
<lesshaste> GazzaF: yes.. the gnome network manager.. it's the easiest way if it works
<daft> does anyone know what "Library directory /usr/local/lib is not in /etc/ld.so.conf  Add it and run /sbin/ldconfig for the userspace tools to work" is telling me to do?
<daft> how do i 'add' it?
<GazzaF> i have two things, networking and network tools
<Yodude> hey can someone help me a bit? i am having a problem hibernating i always get the error "could not activate device 00:00a" and then i get a black screen
<Bogaurd> jrib: I need something like a single command... like 'volume +1'
<jrib> Bogaurd: man alsactl
<Night_Owl> ikonia, I'm looking for a .deb?
<jrib> Bogaurd: erm wrong command, amixer is what you want
<Bogaurd> jrib: I tried doing amixer sset Master +1
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: can't seem to find a graphical interface for that, but you can always use samba...
<Bogaurd> but it just goes silent :S
<ikonia> Night_Owl: yes, just be aware it may have more dependencies that you'll need to find and nstall
<ikonia> Night_Owl: hence why I'm suggesting you may want to get this box connected to the net - or download the whole repo on to a dvd
<Bogaurd> FUCK
<Bogaurd> that wokred
<ikonia> lagnauge
<ikonia> language
<ikonia> that was totally uncalled for
<Bogaurd> it went really loud and woke up half the house
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<GazzaF> lesshaste: do I go into network, or network tools?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-90-252-47.ip.adam.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> including this one
<[WaZ] > ikonia: can't he set up a connection sharing by connecting his linux box to his windows one?
<ikonia> [WaZ] : he can, thats why I'm suggesting it
<[WaZ] > ikonia: oops :D
<utuh^kulaliL> helo
<Night_Owl> ikonia: samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_i386.deb <-- Look most likely?
<ikonia> yup
<GazzaF> funny thing; i can connect with kubuntu, but not with ubuntu
<ikonia> night you are searching the edgy repo - yes
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: what wireless card?
<GazzaF> Zydas
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: chipset?
<GazzaF> zd1211
<Yodude> hey can someone help me with openoffice please?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> Yodude: whats this hours proble
<ikonia> problem
<nubuntu> hello
<[WaZ] > !wireless >[WaZ] 
<cebrax> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92327
<old_cymuHep> !
<old_cymuHep> !ssh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@57-154.surfsnel.dsl.internl.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kroiz> in the ubuntu download page, there is a cd and a dvd what is the difference
<napsy> how to show which version of X is running?
<cebrax> hello
<qudama> Does anyone know, how to function the sound on my NEC versa note book?
<jrib> napsy: Xorg -version
<ikonia> napsy: X --version
<ikonia> -version - not -- sorry
<ikonia> jrib: corrected
<napsy> nothing works
<ikonia> napsy: but its 7.0 on 6.06 an 7.1.1 on 6.10
<ikonia> napsy: what ubuntu version are you using
<napsy> what about 7.04
<ikonia> why are you using feisty
<ompaul> !feisty > napsy
<napsy> just for the fun of it
<ikonia> another "because its new" comment coming up
<napsy> i know
<ikonia> napsy: just for fun - yet you can't do the basics - but your using beta software
<GazzaF> [WaZ] : how can i run sudo apt-get without an internet connection??
<Night_Owl> ikonia, I'm searching at the link that was in the sources file. This was listed under 'pool/main/s/samba'; no directory was listed in sources.list for Edgy, and any I saw on the site labelled for Edgy, the files were too small to be Samba - unless it was the full CD download of it.
<napsy> :)
<ompaul> napsy, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<napsy> how can I see the X version
<ikonia> Night_Owl: what url are you using to search
<ikonia> napsy: you've just been told !
<erUSUL> napsy: apt-cache show xerver-xorg ?
<jmazaredo_> can i use xorg's latest version for breezy?
<ompaul> jmazaredo, not advised
<ikonia> jmazaredo_: use whats in the ubutu repo for your version
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: lol
<ompaul> !timetable > jmazaredo
<jmazaredo_> awww
<jmazaredo_> so i need to upgrade
<GazzaF> :P
<ikonia> jmazaredo_: whats the driver for you needing a later version of X
<Night_Owl> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/ and gulus.usherbrooke.ca/ubuntu seems to be a redirection from the ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu that's listed in my sources.list
<ompaul> jmazaredo_, that is your call
<jmazaredo_> gforce 2
<ikonia> Night_Owl: hang on
<old_cymuHep> !openssh-server
<Night_Owl> ok
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<ikonia> jmazaredo_: what has that got to do with updating xorg
<jmazaredo_> whats with the !
<old_cymuHep> !ssh
<ompaul> old_cymuHep, Message the bot with /msg ubotu keyword please
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jmazaredo_> i see people !!!
<jmazaredo_> using !
<jrib> ubotu: tell jmazaredo_ about yourself
<Yodude> iKonia: i cannot change my theme in Openoffice i am stuck with only 2 themes out of 5
<ikonia> Yodude: - I'm not interested in helping you with another "fake" and "lazy" question. Sorry
<rgl> hello
<ikonia> Night_Owl: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/ there is a correct url for you
<GoopyMonkey> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<GoopyMonkey> gah that doesnt help me
<ompaul> GoopyMonkey,  Message the bot with /msg ubotu keyword please
<ikonia> Night_Owl: hang on - my mistake
<Yodude> iKonia: fake and lazy? lol why?
<cebrax> hello
<GoopyMonkey> does anyone know how to run software in the ubuntu 6.06 livecd?
<Yodude> iKonia: i know it's pretty simple, but i am not understanding why it's not working
<ikonia> cebrax: you've said hello 2 itmes - od you have a question
<ikonia> GoopyMonkey: click on the software you want to run
<justy> hello
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<cebrax> can anyone hear me
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> yes
<cebrax> bah that irssi doesnt work
<ikonia> cebrax: / justy is the same person and just being a pain saying "hello" as different users
<GoopyMonkey> ompaul: ah, thats it, i though it was /pm >.<
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.130.213]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<GoopyMonkey> ikonia: lol, I mean run seperate software that you download
<ompaul> not anymore
<GazzaF> [WaZ] : when i was on kubuntu, i came across the how to zydas, but it was something to do with my access point. here in ubuntu, my access point is also invalid
<Yodude> iKonia: if you're busy helping opthers i totally understand, but you don't have to be rude
<ikonia> GoopyMonkey: exaclty the same way
<daniiii_nl> how can i print multiple pages in one page? like printing pdf in handout. doen anybody have a clue?
<ikonia> Yodude: I wasn't being rude - I asked your question, saw it was of your usual standard and informed you I didn't want to help
<Night_Owl> ikonia, I looked in the ca version of that and Samba wasn't listed unless I went to a different directory.
<ikonia> Night_Owl: won't keep you a minute
<GoopyMonkey> ikonia: is there any way I can save the software so that i can use it next time I boot with livecd?
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: sorry, i can't help you with that... Never even tried installing a usb Wifi dongle
<ikonia> GoopyMonkey: not really - livecd is in memory
<GazzaF> [WaZ]  okay :)
<GazzaF> [WaZ] : out of interest, what does dongle mean?
<GoopyMonkey> ikonia: ah, thanks, just thought of a way anyway
<SmileyLap> Hi all, after some research i've found my pcmcia wireless card has a driver supplied by dell. I know where its located and its in a gz.tar file. How would i g o about installing it?
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: euh a stick?
<GazzaF> [WaZ] : sounds fun :D
<ikonia> GoopyMonkey: no problem
<GazzaF> ah :)
<GoopyMonkey> GazzaF: its sort of like a memory stick
<GazzaF> okay
<GoopyMonkey> oops, too late
<ikonia> Night_Owl: your URL is fine - you just need to make sure you get the right version (3.X.X) for 6.10
<GazzaF> GoopyMonkey: yes! which i have
<ikonia> Night_Owl: I've not got 6.10 at hand so I can't check for you
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: i know its used for bluetooth tsicks
<GazzaF> only, how do i get it to connect to my router and then, the internet?
<kroiz> GoopyMonkey you could mount your hard disk and save files there
<lesshaste> GazzaF: did you fix it?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : did you find where it was?
<Night_Owl> ikonia, fair enough. I'll try the most recent one that I URLed you to earlier and see if that does the trick.
<[WaZ] > GazzaF: with a wire?
<GazzaF> not as of yet
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: i haven't...
<kairu0> would someone recommend a gnome music player/library? i'm using Listen and lookin for something else
<kroiz> your could use free to save a image of the program while it is running
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : ok
<Cribbzter> Anyone that can help me getting my Wireless to work?
<jrib> kairu0: I like rhythmbox
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: but you can do it manually
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : ok.. how?
<GoopyMonkey> kroiz: when I try to access my fard disk, it says "<insert harddisk name here> is not unmountable. pmount failed."
<ikonia> Night_Owl: the most recent ones may be fesity - therefore too new
<GoopyMonkey> kroiz: *hard :D
<kairu0> jrib, thnkx
<SmileyLap> Hi all, after some research i've found my pcmcia wireless card has a driver supplied by dell. I know where its located and its in a gz.tar file. How would i g o about installing it?
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/30/11-how-to-mount-a-remote-filesystem-using-ssh-sshfs-and-fuse
<Incompetnce> how do i open a program which is not in the applications list? im trying to run openssh...
<daniiii_nl> does anybody has a printin experience with handouts? how can i print handouts from a pdf file?
<Cribbzter> anyone know how i can get my wireless to work?
<[WaZ] > !wireless >SmileyLap
<GazzaF> you know how kubuntu has wlanassistant... does ubuntu have a similar appliaction?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : ah sorry.. my question was not how to mount something.. but how to access the other computer attached to my adsl access point
<jrib> Incompetnce: the client or the server?
<SmileyLap> no waz, dont do thast again
<SmileyLap> i have hte driver :-/
<Incompetnce> client
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : do I use the internal ip address?
<GoopyMonkey> does anyone know how to mount my hard disk through the livecd?
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: it will show as a normal folder in your file manager
<Night_Owl> so maybe try 3.0.022 instead of 024?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : sorry.. I mean what ip address do I use?
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: alternatively, you could use Samba
<kroiz> GoopMonkey https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<GoopyMonkey> kroiz: Thanks :)
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: try ifconfig on your computers, this should give you your local IP adress
<Incompetnce> actually i want to run secpanel, which is a GUI for openSSH. but its not in the applications list, and im new to all this...
<Cribbzter> Anyone know how i can get my wireless to work?
<ernz> Hi everyone. Perhaps someone could throw some ideas my way. I have recently seen Vista sidebar, pretty cool. Before this I saw linux was already playing with this sort of idea with something called GDesklets, but this is a total resource hog and a lot of stuff seems not to work. Can anyone suggest a better app for desktop utils and eye candy?
<lesshaste> hmm.. google earth in medibuntu is completely screwed :)
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: ifconfig |grep inet
<lesshaste> it waits for you to press ok.. which you can't in synaptic :)
<ikonia> lesshaste: good job this isn't mediabutu
<lesshaste> ikonia: what isn't?
<ikonia> the support in this channel
<Cribbzter> anyone know anything about wireless in ubuku?
<lesshaste> ikonia: there is support in this channel? :)
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: ubuntu?
<rgl> I've reinstalled windows, but it removed grub.  I've tried to restore grub using the commands at http://pastie.caboo.se/42831 but I can't boot anyways... can you please help?
<ikonia> lesshaste: cheeky
<Cribbzter> yes lesshaste
<lesshaste> ikonia: :)
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: yes.. use nm-applet
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: but first get the right driver
<Cribbzter> where do i get the drivers then :-s
<ikonia> Cribbzter: should be in ubuntu if its supported
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: for?
<ikonia> rgl: is that the right partition in you entered
<Night_Owl> phew
<Night_Owl> ikonia, it's installed now
<ikonia> Night_Owl: done ?
<ikonia> well done
<lesshaste> ikonia: some restricted drivers need different kernels I think
<Cribbzter> lesshaste for my wlan in my laptop
<rgl> ikonia, the hda8 is the one where I have ubuntu installed
<ikonia> lesshaste: yup - but then it won't be "supported"
<Night_Owl> Now to the configuring, which should be easier, since I've done that before :)
<ikonia> Night_Owl: good man
<ikonia> rgl: what error do you get- is grub just not installed
<GazzaF> okay, i have the wireless zydas running okay as shown by lshw , and i have got the IP addys, Gateway and DNS from here in windows using cmd, and I have put these values into gnome Network Settings by clicking the properties box.... and then ?
<lesshaste> ikonia: :) nothing is supported. This is free software!
<ikonia> lesshaste: tounge in cheek
<rgl> ikonia, I forgot to mention, that now, I can't boot the PC :(   I have to use the ubuntu live cd
<lesshaste> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> rgl: whats the error
<rgl> ikonia, grub does not give any error.
<Cribbzter> lesshaste how do i start the nm-applet?
<ikonia> what happens when you try to boot the PC
<ikonia> god this is like pulling teeth sometimes
<ernz> Anyone -- Ubuntu "Vista Sidebar" alternative?
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: alt-f2
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: then type nm-applet
<rgl> ikonia, it doesn't boot.  "No OS found" kinda of message
<ikonia> "kind of message"
<ikonia> any change you can get the exact message
<jrib> rhythmbox users on a stable release of ubuntu: does rhythmbox include the "cover art" plugin and does it work for you?  Currently the "cover art" is a generic cd icon for every song
<ikonia> rgl:  - hang on
<ikonia> lets just re-install grub
<rgl> ikonia, its given by the BIOS
<ikonia> rgl: are you on th elive cd
<ikonia> rgl: its given by the bios ???
<ikonia> rgl: lets just fix grub - are you on the livecd now ?
<rgl> ikonia, I'm using ubuntu 6.06 install cd
<ikonia> rgl: ok - right lets sort this
<Cribbzter> lesshaste could not open File//nm-applet
<ikonia> rgl: ready for commands ?
<rgl> ikonia, yes.  I got the other PC at hand.
<ikonia> rgl: ok - so
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: install network manager using synaptic
<ikonia> rgl: "sudo grub"
<ikonia> (don't mount anything - just sudo grub)
<rgl> ikonia, I'm already on root account. :)
<ikonia> rgl: ok - so "grub"
<rgl> ikonia, done
<ikonia> rgl: root (hd0,7)
<[WaZ] > is 7 by default?
<ikonia> [WaZ] : no
<[WaZ] > k
<rgl> ikonia, done.  outputs: Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<ikonia> rgl: seems ok
<Cribbzter> lesshaste what is the networkmanager called? cant find anything called network manager in synaptic
<ikonia> rgl: setup (hd0)
<rgl> ikonia, lemme grab a netcable to just use ssh to the other PC.  pulease w8 a sec.
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<ikonia> why do you need to ssh - I thought you where next to it
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: network-manager-gnome
<lesshaste> how do I allow incoming ssh connections?
<Cribbzter> lesshaste cant find anything called that :-s
<ikonia> lesshaste: install ssh server
<linxeh> lesshaste: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lesshaste> thx
<lesshaste> Cribbzter: you really should be able to.  Maybe your sources.list is not up to date?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: maybe network-manager is on other depositories then default
<GazzaF2> I'm gonna install ubuntu (been running from a live disc) and hopefully resolve it when its done
<poing\moinch> Hiram, can anyone give me a hint as to how to find out what resolutions my video card can do?
<Cribbzter> lesshaste i get loads of programs in synopsis but no one called network manager
<poing\moinch> Hi can anyone give me a hint as to how to find out what resolutions my video card can do?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: System>Administration> Software Sources
<hwdyki> i get an access denied-type error when i click on the icons in system on xfce. how do i fix this?
<Cribbzter> [WaZ]  yes an there i do what?
<Night_Owl> Is the Domain name the same as the network name?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: allow multiverse and restricted
<Cribbzter> [WaZ]  ? que
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, where is my kernel on ubuntu?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: just check everything on the first page
<[WaZ] > first tab
<Cribbzter> [waz]  ok done
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: now close and try again
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: it should ask to reload
<hwdyki> nobody? :(
<apostle> hi guys
<Cribbzter> [waz]  why is it saying starting without administrator privileges?
<[WaZ] > ??
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: open a terminal
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: Applications> Accesories>Terminal
<[WaZ] > in that terminal type:
<[WaZ] > sudo apt-get update
<[WaZ] > then
<[WaZ] > sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<[WaZ] > then press Alt-F2 and there type nm-applet
<Night_Owl> w00t
<Night_Owl> networking enabled
<Night_Owl> ikonia, thanks again, and sorry for trying your patience.
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  permission denied
<cebrax> ddddddddd
<ikonia> Night_Owl: no problem
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  its seems like im no administrator or something
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: did you enter your password well?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: yes it does, but the sudo command gives you administrator priviledges
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  the password i use when i boot yes
<barktpolar> My Ubuntu will not shutdown, it shows the bar but after it completes, it does not turn off my computer, can anyone help me?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: you were the one that set up your computer right?
<lesshaste> when I do sshfs my-remote-user@my-remote-host:/home/my-remote-user remotefs/ I get "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied"
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  yes
<Lice> how do i know the directory of a usb camera?
<Night_Owl> Now to alias the NIC to allow it to network and Internet at the same time
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: put sudo in front
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : I added myself to the fuse group
<SmileyLap> is vmlinuz, my build kernel?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: make sure you enter your password well (check for caps lock and Numlock if on a laptop)
<SmileyLap> built*
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  how do i reenter the password then?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/+bug/5105
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: open a text editor and verify that when you enter your password it matches
<barktpolar> My Ubuntu will not shutdown, can somebody help me please?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : looks like that bug was never fixed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Live?session?user]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: TRY USING SUDO
<[WaZ] > oops caps
<factotum> -+
<okaratas> hello
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : that didn't work
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  hmm now it says couldnt find the package network-manager.gnome
<okaratas> I use ubuntu 6.10 in the computers of the company and keep it updated. I also use ubuntu for the servers. However, there were several crashes in the ubuntu that I installed in the laptop. What might be the reason of that? In addition, firefox is crashed in all computers most of the time. What would you suggest?
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : you had to do sudo chgrp fuse /dev/fuse
<[WaZ] > network-manager-gnome
* GazzaF2 has found acisco wireless thingy :)
* GazzaF2 dumps zydas
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: nope, I used the graphical interface
<osh> I have a really weird bug with my Xserver that I'm hoping someone can help with. It does start but the screen is all blank and after I've started it I can't stop it. Can't ctrl-alt-backspace, can't switch to virtual console. It works perfectly with the live-cd but not after install.
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : for what?
<ompaul> okaratas, afternoon
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  yeah that is what im typing but couldnt fint package
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: to connect remotely, I used the tool that exists in Gnome
<rgl> ikonia, man, you aren't going to beleive, now this PC has crased hard.. oh dear murphy :/
<rgl> ikonia, you are still there?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> rgl: I've lost interest now
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: try sudo apt-cache search network-manager
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : ok.. I don'y use gnome
<[WaZ] > lesshaste: yes I know, ive never set up fuse
<IdleOne> ikonia, may I msg you?
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  nothing happens
<ikonia> IdleOne: sure
<lesshaste> [WaZ] : ok.. it works fine now in any acse
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: type gedit /etc/apt/sources.conf
<[WaZ] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[WaZ] > then paste it in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ijk> Installing ubuntu I told it to automatically mount my fat32 partition (used by windows) at startup. But this takes a long time, since it runs fsck to check for bad sectors or something. Any way to disable this check?
<[WaZ] > ijk: fsck shouldn't check your fat32 filesystem I believe
<rgl> ikonia, oh :(
<[WaZ] > ijk: i think fsck is for ext* partitions
<ompaul> ijk, it should run on the 25th/31sth restart
<ikonia> rgl: sorry - you dissapeared
<rgl> ikonia, the PC crashed :(
<rgl> ikonia, I was trying to get online :(
<Trixsey> My friend has a Radeon Xpress 1100 (which is, afaik, an improved Xpress 200?). Should he use the Xpress 200 driver on ati.com? There is no Xpress 1100 driver.
<ikonia> ahh well
<ijk> I'm fairly sure it is that. And it calls a programme called dosfsck.
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  its blank
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter: i replied in Private message
<rory`> Trixsey, I wouldnt
<rory`> completly diff chipset
<wildchild> I was trying to compile gimp: first I downloaded file, untar it and than ./configure But thise packages are missing: No package 'gimp-2.0' found, No package 'gimpui-2.0' found, No package 'gimpthumb-2.0' found how can I get those packages to complete the configure method?
<rgl> ikonia, can you please contine from the setup (hd0) part?
<Trixsey> rory`, then what should I do? there is no linux driver at all for Xpress 1100
<Trixsey> from ati.com I mean
<ikonia> wildchild: don't compile it - use the pre-build package in the ubuntu repo
<wildchild> ikonia? and tha neme of package is?
<[WaZ] > rgl: just go in grub, then root (hd0,7) then setup (hd0)
<seravitae> my cdrom drive won't eject, umount -f doesnt work.
<seravitae> how can i free the drive?
<ikonia> gimp
<ikonia> wildchild: gimp
<rgl> [WaZ] , I did it.  but it doesn't work when I restart the PC :(
<wildchild> ikona: ok ups :)
<ijk> ompaul: what mean you by that? ("it should run on the 25th/31sth restart")
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  cant se your replies in prv
<ikonia> wildchild: apt-cache search gimp - or search for gimp in synaptic
<[WaZ] > rgl: have you actually installed ubuntu?
<ompaul> ijk, well the fsck should run between those two for each partition since it was added - if it running and requesting you do something like "fsck -y" then you should do that
<ompaul> ijk, it does not touch non GNU/Linux  partitions
<ijk> when I run fdisk -l it thinks my fat32 partition is an ext3 (id 83) but in windows it's certainly not :)
<finalbeta> I have a file system that became unrecognized, can I somehow repair this? set it back to ext3, perhaps that's all it takes.
* rgl omg... this PC keeps crashing on me :(((
<ompaul> ijk, your disk has some serious issues in the boot record which is where it reads those values from
<rgl> [WaZ] , this was what I did: http://pastie.caboo.se/42831
<ijk> Well, that's not good I guess.
<rgl> how do I start sshd on ubuntu cd?
<ompaul> ijk, I'll whisper one word for you "backups", actually let me make that clearer "make some now, no ifs ands or buts about it!"
<GoopyMonkey> kroiz?
<linuxnewbie756> i was wondering fro a really good bittorent program, im not too satisfied with the default one for dapper
<[WaZ] > rgl: who said to mount your filesystem?
<GoopyMonkey> kroiz: hello, now I'm in ubuntu
<techie1> hello all.
<[WaZ] > rgl: umount /dev/hda8
<rgl> [WaZ] , I did it to use the same grub that I've installed on that partition
<[WaZ] > then try again
<GoopyMonkey> kroiz: I cant seem to access my hd
<[WaZ] > rgl: it will, who said to mount the filesystem?
<rgl> [WaZ] , I did that the first time, but didn0t work.  but I'll do it again.
<techie1> For dualboot of ubuntu and windows xp is it better whether the partition (defragmented portion) is in NTFS or FAT32?
<rory`> Trixsey yhpm
<rgl> [WaZ] , noone.
<[WaZ] > techie1: with NTFS you wont be able to write
<terrox> okay how do I just mount a partition, I know its hda10 but adding it to fstab didn't seem to work, I just want full access to it
<GoopyMonkey> does anyone know how to access my hd as a root user?
<[WaZ] > rgl: do not mount it
<Trixsey> rory`, huh?
<foutrelis> meow :)
<techie1> <[WaZ] >sure you could, using systemrescue CD
<rory`> you got a pm
<[WaZ] > rgl: grub will reinstall like before
<Trixsey> rory`, I didnt'r recieve the pm
<rory`> http://www.shatters.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=82833&sid=f01e727c3fc7ae77738ca808b16c0886
<rory`> reading :)
<GoopyMonkey> how do i get to a folder as root user, using livecd?
<ikonia> GoopyMonkey: why do you want to access it as root
<[WaZ] > techie1: read your question bad
<techie1> if defragmenting by hand you get FAT32, if using PerfectDISK you get the defragmentation in NTF
<GoopyMonkey> ikonia: because i have mounted my hd, but it says i dont have permissoin
<rgl> [WaZ] , oh, it doesn0t umount now... I'll reboot.
<[WaZ] > rgl: ok
<terrox> how do I automount all my local partitions?
<GoopyMonkey> ikonia: can you help out here?
<rgl> [WaZ] , I'm sorry, but it takes some time to boot from cd :(
<techie1> <[WaZ] >What's the best way to install Ubuntu unto a machine with windows xp (as a double boot)? Is it better is the windows xp defragmentation is in FAT32 or NTF"S partitions?
<GoopyMonkey> ikonia: if possible, dont mean to sound commanding :)
<Trixsey> rory`, thanks!
<ikonia> GoopyMonkey: sorry - just realised I'm late for an appointment - I must dash. Sorry
<[WaZ] > techie1: Im not sure I understand what you mean
<rgl> techie1, just create a second partition for XP?
<GoopyMonkey> ikonia: ok, cya
<[WaZ] > techie1: you should repartition, not refragment
<[WaZ] > techie1: and then it doesn't matter what fs type you have
<GoopyMonkey> so can anyone else help out here?
<finalbeta> I have a file system that became unrecognized, can I somehow repair this? set it back to ext3, perhaps that's all it takes.
<techie1> <rgl> or <[WaZ] > what do you use to repartition? Which program?
<[WaZ] > techie1: be carefull though, windows defrag has a tendency to spread files over the whole drive
<GoopyMonkey> I need to access /mnt as root user, through livecd
<[WaZ] > techie1: I use the partitioner in the Ubuntu live CD
<nickf> hello, could someone give me a hand with a mounting problem
<techie1> <[WaZ] >that's why I am defragmenting before repartitionning. Using Perfectdisk
<[WaZ] > techie1: I always do a clean install before repartitioning though
<GoopyMonkey> nickf: what is it?
<[WaZ] > techie1: windows XP usually is in NTFS
<techie1> <[WaZ] >how to do a clean install since I have already so much in my windows xp?
<rgl> techie1, oh, you already installed XP on the whole disk?  in that cases I use partition magic (its a commercial app thou) to shrink the partition.
<[WaZ] > techie1: backup...
<nickf> I'm settuping up ntfs-3g with /dev/hda1 which seems to be automatically mounted to /media/Storage
<[WaZ] > techie1: or you could use a second HD
<techie1> <[WaZ] >that's the odd thing, when defragmented manually I get FAT32 but if defragmenting with perfectdisk I get NTF's
<nickf> but hte fstab entry mounts to /media/hda1
* GazzaF2 pulls his hair over this internet wireless
<[WaZ] > techie1: defragmentation shouldn't alter your fs type
<techie1> <[WaZ] >I already hve a second hard drive installed. Max out.
<nickf> where does the Storage mount point come from?
<GazzaF2> just WHAT, do i DO?
<rory`> terrox
<rory`> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<[WaZ] > nickf: /etc/fstab
<[WaZ] > or /etc/mtab
<techie1> <[WaZ] >that's what so odd... between manual defrag and perfectdisk defrag results.
<[WaZ] > techie1: indeed thats strange...
<lesshaste> I have done ssh -X from one of linux boxes to another
<techie1> <[WaZ] >so i want to make sure my partitions are NTF's before installing Ubuntu
<lesshaste> but when I try to run an X app it says Unable to connect to X server
<lesshaste> what do I need to do to get it to display X apps?
<[WaZ] > techie1: Ubuntu will need a partition of its own, so it doesn't matter what fs type your HD is in
<techie1> <[WaZ] >I see.
<[WaZ] > techie1: but Hds that have been used extensively have a tendency to have files all over the HD, so repartitioning might break your windows install
<Cribbzter> [WAZ]  i have pasted my source.list
<ompaul> there are sevearl people asking about mounting paritions this is all you need  >> /msg ubotu ntfs <<  aand where that factoid says other things just replace /msg ubotu that_other_word and it will all be good
<techie1> maybe I am looking at the partition info, the wrong way. Is it not, controlpanel, etc. administ tool disk management, etc.... until you get there?
<[WaZ] > Cribbzter:
<[WaZ] > ok
<techie1> Even if it is fat32 will Ubuntu installer handle the partitioning?
<IdleOne> techie1, yes
<techie1> If so I have been told to be carefull with the Grub loader not to go into the MBR? what is your opinion.
<techie1> Or to create a separate disk for the loader.
<rory`> grub must be in the MBR to dual boot afaik
<[WaZ] > techie1: doesnt matter, you can always restore MBR with XP installation disks
<techie1> really?
<[WaZ] > techie1: yes
<techie1> at least there is some progress now in my understanding.
<techie1> thanks.
<techie1> So the ubuntu install should take care of the partition even if my partition is in FAT32
<[WaZ] > techie1: yes
<techie1> It should be a very easy transition.
<nickf> WaZ, the etc/fstab entry mounts to /media/hda1 - I'm asking where the /media/Storage mount comes from ?
<__doc__> does somebody here have a wacom intuous 3 tablet configured with ubuntu?
<[WaZ] > techie1: but be carefull as it might erase other files on your HD, so i recommend either using a new harddrive or starting from a fresh XP install
<drivera90> Recommend a nice movie player for playing MKVs.
<techie1> let me go back to the "thinking board" (must rethink this) and get ready for the install.
* [WaZ]  away
<rory`> vlcplayer
<techie1> One final question, the Ubuntu install does not have an Xchat to communicate back here. So how do I get it?
<GoopyMonkey> can anyone help with livecd prob?
<drivera90> VLC refuses to open, gxine doesn't let me switch the audio tracks.
<jrib> techie1: you can use gaim.  Or you can install the "xchat" package
<IdleOne> GoopyMonkey, what is the exact problemn
<[WaZ] > techie1: add/remove in applications
<Spee_Der> !oregano
<ubotu> oregano: tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.1-2 (edgy), package size 422 kB, installed size 3972 kB
<techie1> <jrib>is gaim in the install?
<GoopyMonkey> i mounted my hard drive in /mnt, but it says i need permission to access it.
<jrib> techie1: yes
<techie1> Ok thanks you all I will go back and start installing.
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: what filesystem?
<GoopyMonkey> it says i need to log in as root
<GoopyMonkey> ntfs
<rgl> [WaZ] , I've created another paste at http://pastie.caboo.se/42837   it has all the messages that I've manually copied from the other PC screen.  can you look at it?
<jrib> !ntfs | GoopyMonkey
<ubotu> GoopyMonkey: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<techie1> I will let you all know what happened (keeping my fingers crossed)!!!
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: you need to mount with the proper umask, see the apge from ubotu
<[WaZ] > rgl: STOP MOUNTING /DEV/HDA8
<nexousNET> Hi, When I go to remove openoffice.org package for complete removal in Synaptics Package Manager, it says ubuntu-desktop will be removed. Is that suppose to remove it?
<Phasor> I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 onto my 200GiB hardrive. At the moment, all the space is taken up by a NTFS partition for Windows. At the install screen I selected to edit the partition table manually. After using gparted to say that I wanted to resize my NTFS partition and create two new ones, it said that the NTFS partition could not be resized due to bad sectors and recommended that I run chkdsk under windows and reboot twice. I have done this and n
<rory`> drivera according to the homepage they recommend mplayer or gstreamer
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | nexousNET
<rory`> as well as vlc and xine
<ubotu> nexousNET: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<rgl> [WaZ] , err sorry.  I didn't do that part.  I've just copy&pasted from the other paste. sorry.
<nexousNET> jrib: thanks.
<ompaul> nexousNET, -desktop is a metapackage so yes
<Gfather> my internetconnection is very slow when using it on a p2 with ubuntu. how can i get it faster?
<rgl> [WaZ] , I've reupdated the http://pastie.caboo.se/42837
<nexousNET> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" in terminal to install later right?
<GazzaF2> how do i find out my access point?
<IdleOne> !ipv6 | Gfather
<ubotu> Gfather: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Enselic``> nexousNET: yup
<GazzaF2> for my wireless internet?
<nexousNET> k
<EmxBA> I'm experiencing strange problems with xorg
<IdleOne> Gfather, it may also be that your isp sucks :/
<EmxBA> gdm_cleanup_children:child 7113 crashed of signal 11
<EmxBA> The display error has been shut down about 6 times in last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on.
<EmxBA> I can't start gdm
<whileimhere> hi I have a USB gamepad that I want to use with SNES9EXPRESS how do I figure out what dev it is
<GazzaF2> okay, i'm about ready to throw away ubuntu because of this wireless internet... how do i connect?!!
<whileimhere> Whats up Gazzaf2?
<Norf-ubu> GazzaF2, what card do you have ?
<EmxBA> GazzaF2: iwconfig
<EmxBA> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whileimhere> Gaxxaf2 whats the problem?
<nexousNET> If Its a WPC54G linksys v2 I can help you :d
<GazzaF2> iwconfig shows essid okay (after typing sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <essid>), access point: invalid, encryption key okay, bit rate only 1mps
<fdr> hello.. is there a way to have dhcpclient fetch the dns address while the client itself has a fixed ip address? In other words, it shouldn't use dhcp to get an address for itself, just for the dns. I've been reading the manpage for dhcpclient.conf but I can't find anything that applies
<fdr> I guess it has something to do with the supersede directive, but I can't make it work :(
<rgl> I've reinstalled windows, but it trashed my grub.  I've did the commands at http://pastie.caboo.se/42837  but now the BIOS can't load any OS at all, no windows, or grub appear :(   can you help me?
<GazzaF2> so... what do i do about this wireless problem?
<drivera90> Anyone got any idea of why would VLC player keep closing whenever I try to open a MKV?
<Gfather> IdleOne: thanks, that link really helped me :)
<GazzaF2> i have read through no less than 20 different articles from ubuntu, and ubuntuforums
<texas_john> drivera90: start vlc player from console and then have yourself a look at the debug output
<mojojojo__> hello, mplayer plugin for firefox only plays when the browser has focus. Can I change it? I'd like to play the radio  in the background
<GazzaF2> how the fuc k do i connect!!!!
<jrib> !language | GazzaF2
<ubotu> GazzaF2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GazzaF2> oh dear
<GazzaF2> well, i've been here for hours looking for help ( and help has been good thak you) but.... nowhere!!
<Trixsey> ATI driver tutorial for edgy
<Trixsey> where is it at?
<drivera90> texas_john: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<drivera90> :/
<IdleOne> !ati | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SatanGolga> Can anyone tell me how to run 'fvwm-themes-start' at boot or so it'll be available under the Sessions-menu at the logn window? tried to put the line in a created ~/.xsession but nothing happens at boot
* Night_Owl disappears.. ciao all.. and thanks everyone that's been more than patient with me.. including ikonia.. much appreciated :)
<jrib> SatanGolga: I'm not familiar with fvwm-themes-start, is that more tahn just the fvwm window manager?
<GazzaF2> it seems that most wireless requests are ignored
<texas_john> drivera90: well, that ain't so good
<GazzaF2> and easy ones like X are welcomed
<GazzaF2> for shame
<Trixsey> IdleOne, thats proprietary?
<texas_john> driver90: which other video players have you tried so far?
<jrib> GazzaF2: no one knows how to help you, no one is purposelly ignoring you I'm sure...  Try the forums or mailing list.  Have you been linked to the wifi docs?
<drivera90> gxine and mplayer
<IdleOne> Trixsey, yeah i guess. I just know the !factoid for it dont actually have ATI or Nvidia
<SatanGolga> jrib: its supposed to be an addon to fvwm, and i can choose fvwm and fvwm-crystal under the Sessions-menu at the login window
<GazzaF2> yes, and i have read no less than 20 articles on this now
<drivera90> The former doesn't seem to have a way to switch the audio track, the latter when it does switch to the language I want, goes mute.
<GoopyMonkey> ok, I have followed those steps from jrib, and it still says I need permission to access my HD. Any help?
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: pastebin your fstab
<GoopyMonkey> sorry, new to ubuntu, how do i do that?
<GazzaF2> also, the forum articles mention in Network Settings a WEP box, there is no such box on my machine
<jrib> SatanGolga: well gdm looks for /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop
<GoopyMonkey> jrib: sorry, I'm new to linux, how do i do that?
<deadeyes> hi all
<deadeyes> have a question about vncserver
<jrib> mojojojo__: right click on the plugin and go to properties.  There should be an option there
<jrib> !pastebin | GoopyMonkey
<ubotu> GoopyMonkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SatanGolga> jrib: ahh, so i can just try and make one for fvwm-themes-start? :)
<deadeyes> how can I be able to use different vnc displays?
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: to view your fstab, you would do  'gedit /etc/fstab' in a terminal
<deadeyes> so different people can work on that computer at the same time
<jrib> SatanGolga: yeah
<mojojojo__> jrib,  thx :)
<bbkenshin> hi every one I've got a probleme with my ubuntu,  I've tryed toi install software, but , there were an error, " no acceptable C compiler found"  when i type echo $PATH  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games and when I type find / -name cpp there is cpp installed , so ,
<jrib> bbkenshin: what are you trying to install?
<kraut> moin
<GoopyMonkey> jrib: sorry, I dont know what you mean by fstab. Is it a folder or file?
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: it's a file
<IdleOne> bbkenshin, sudo apt-get install build-essential will fix that issue
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: gedit /etc/fstab   will let you view it
<Frog_Racer> hey
<bbkenshin> hi every one I've got a probleme with my ubuntu,  I've tryed toi install software, but , there were an error, " no acceptable C compiler found"  when i type echo $PATH  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games and when I type find / -name cpp there is cpp installed , so I think I have to change $PATH variable but I don't know where it is
<bbkenshin> hi every one I've got a probleme with my ubuntu,  I've tryed toi install software, but , there were an error, " no acceptable C compiler found"  when i type echo $PATH  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games and when I type find / -name cpp there is cpp installed , so I think I have to change $PATH variable but I don't know where it is
<IdleOne> bbkenshin, dont repeat like that
<GoopyMonkey> jrib: OK, pasted.
<bbkenshin> sorry
<Frog_Racer> eer, have you tried doing sudo apt-get build-essential
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: k, now give us the url
<flevour> hello there
<GoopyMonkey> jrib: to the text file?
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: yeah, what you pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Frog_Racer> bbkenshin, have you tried doing sudo apt-get build-essential
<GoopyMonkey> k
<Cribbzter> so now i got my wired connection to work how do i get my "Wireless" connection to work?
<GoopyMonkey> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7484/plain/
<bbkenshin> no I'll try now to do apt-get install .......
<flevour> i'm not able to set the writing speed of my cd writer in gnome applications (serpentine, brasero) even running them as root
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: ok, now enter this command to remount your drive:  sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1
<IdleOne> !wifi | Cribbzter
<ubotu> Cribbzter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frog_Racer> sudo apt-get install build-essential*
<Cribbzter> IdleOne ??
<bbkenshin> Frog_Racer: Ok it's running, i'll told u if it works
<Frog_Racer> cool
<Frog_Racer> cos it install gcc etc (compilers)
<IdleOne> Cribbzter, check out the link from ubotu
<GoopyMonkey> jrib: THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<GoopyMonkey> jrib: does it let you wreite, or just read?
<Cribbzter> IdleOne ok :D
<GoopyMonkey> *write
<jrib> GoopyMonkey: just read, writing requires some more configuration, see:
<jrib> !ntfs-3g | GoopyMonkey
<ubotu> GoopyMonkey: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<flevour> any advice please?
<bbkenshin> Frog_Racer: Thanks a lot, IT works !!
<Frog_Racer> bbkenshin, good, im happy to help
<eat_books> hey people. i have a question: can anyone help me set up cyrillic for ubuntu edgy?
<flevour> please help, I'm having problems setting the writing speed in gnome burning apps
<topyli> SatanGolga, you have a fvwm problem?
<reuna> :)
<SatanGolga> topyli: not anymore :)
<topyli> SatanGolga, cool :)
<EmxBA> i am missing folder icon, what's the problem?
<selinuxium> hi all, I want to download the msttcorefonts source to a usb key to load onto a laptop. how do i do this?
<selinuxium> hi topyli :)
<purnima> Hi all...i want to manually run ubiquity on  my box how can i do it
<mojo> tehxed: are you here?
<topyli> selinuxium!
<M3G4crux> Hi 2 all
<M3G4crux> I have a weird problem in ubuntu
<topyli> EmxBA, broken icon theme perhaps
<EmxBA> yes, I've reinstalled all icon themes and I still don't see directory icon, topyli
<lardarse> does anyone know how to make ubuntu recognise refresh rates that are != 60 Hz for my monitor?
<topyli> hrm
<M3G4crux> I can burn a cd that can be played in a dvd player or in another computer or operating system but when trying to read it within the same ubuntu system it does not and it outputs a message saying that the track of the cd is not recognized
<rgl> [WaZ] , can you help now?  I've updated http://pastie.caboo.se/42840 with my partition table info
<xribbzter12> any help with my wireless? pls
<rgl> [WaZ] , I'm really lost... no ideia why the BIOS doesn't pick up the grub :(
<[WaZ] > rgl: it should work
<[WaZ] > rgl: is your bios set to boot on HD?
<rgl> [WaZ] , yes (ofcourse)
<Lice> is this */60 *  * * *   root    php /opt/lampp/cron/deleteusers.php
<harry_> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac using the same live cd?
<rgl> [WaZ] , you got any tips for debuging this?
<IdleOne> harry_, you need the ppc version
<Lice> a good cron string?  */60 *  * * *   root    php /opt/lampp/cron/deleteusers.php
<[WaZ] > well it really should work...
<opshds__> Would anyone here know how during installation via the alternate install cd how i could disable the installation of my intel graphics card? I'm using a PCI Geforce 5500
<harry_> what's the ppc version?
<opshds__> I get a traceback with reference to my Intel Graphics Chipset
<[WaZ] > try reinstalling MBR from windows XP install see if you can boot in windows at least
<opshds__> anyone there?
<IdleOne> harry_, www.ubuntu.com and download the UbuntuPPC iso
<defrysk> opshds, make sure to disble your intel graphics card in the bios
<cribbzter> how do i get my WIFI to work?
<cribbzter> its just getting errors when i do as the Wifidocs says
<harry_> ppc as in powerPC?
<tenco> after printing "starting up.." my monitor goes dark and the machine restarts. what could be the cause?
<IdleOne> harry_, yes
<tenco> its a p1 200mhz with 64mb of memory
<tenco> and linux-image-server
<harry_> what if it is using an intel processor?
<harry_> is it different?
<defrysk> intel processors use i386
<defrysk> same as normal pc
<IdleOne> harry_, then use the regular Live CD
<harry_> so if it uses an intel, I can use the same cd
<IdleOne> I think :/
<daft> an anyone tell me what this means please ? : "All I did was copy /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic to the new kernel .config, did a "make oldconfig", disabled ACPI_SLEEP, then proceeded normally from there..."
<defrysk> harry_, yes
<IdleOne> yeah should be able to
<tenco> does linux-image-server need more than 64mb of ram?
<harry_> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> 200mhz, w/ 64mb of Ram?  thats prolly gonna be bare minimum
<cribbzter> pls anyone
<tenco> or what else could it be?
<GoopyMonkey> harry: If you have an Intel processor, you can use the regular LiveCD like me :-D
<tenco> IndyGunFreak: it's only a router
<[WaZ] > rgl: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu/lst?
<IndyGunFreak> tenco: oh ok..
<tenco> IndyGunFreak: which i want to setup
<gop> where a good place to shop for a harddisk
<gop> like a good hard disk
<rgl> [WaZ] , but grub doesn't even seems to load :(
<daft> anyone? i dont want to screw up my install
<GoopyMonkey> PC World in the UK
<IndyGunFreak> tenco: gotcha, i was thinking a full functioning desktop, which xubuntu might do ok on a system with those specs
<tenco> IndyGunFreak: but i cant boot, after "starting up..." the monitor goes dark and the machine reboots
<IndyGunFreak> tenco: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<GoopyMonkey> gop: Whiich country are you in?
<tenco> IndyGunFreak: i used debootstrap
<[WaZ] > rgl: mount hda8 and pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<finalbeta> gop , there are people from all over the world here.
<finalbeta> How on earth...
<tenco> IndyGunFreak: cant boot from cd or usb, and i dont have any floppies
<GoopyMonkey> finalbeta: lol
<gop> nyc
<gop> nj
<IndyGunFreak> tenco: i see.. well sorry you're beyond any help i can give.
<gop> I need online
<IdleOne> gop, your local pc store is a good place to start
<tenco> IndyGunFreak: ok, np.
<rgl> [WaZ] , OK.  I'm just trying to restore the MBR from windows cd.  gimme a sec.
<[WaZ] > rgl: hmm, its probably not that though
<IdleOne> gop, tigerdirect.com
<GoopyMonkey> gop: eBay!
<gop> I mean for price and storage online
<IndyGunFreak> gop: http://www.tigerdirect.com or http://www.newegg.com
<[WaZ] > rgl: restore it first, its probably not the vonf file
<jrib> gop: what IndyGunFreak said and zipzoomfly is good too
<gop> cool
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, i always forget about zipzoomfly
<joey_> I'm from Mars..
<daft> anyone? how do I "copy /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic to the new kernel .config" ?
<IndyGunFreak> but since TD is in Illinois, i order from TD before noon, and i usually have whatever i ordered around 3 the next day.. even though I only pay for 5 day shipping :)
<gop> you do
<IndyGunFreak> gop: yes i do... 99% of the time, as long as th eitem is in stock.
<IndyGunFreak> if i order around 8am, i'll have it by 3 the next day
<IndyGunFreak> but you figure, its probably 200mi from springfield to Indpls.. only 1 UPS hub in between
<IndyGunFreak> gop: what exactly are you looking for?
<daft> am i lagged?
<IndyGunFreak> just a hard drive to put linux on?
<gop> IndyGunFreak,  is this a good offer
<gop> tigerdirect.com
<gop> I need a harddrive for my music
<gop> and linux
<gop> and windows
<sasch> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> gop: what size?
<gop> for linux ppc
<gop> hmm 250 gig or less
<sasch> can help me with mdadm ??
<IndyGunFreak> gop: ppc, doesn't that need to be scsi?
<gop> I have 100 usd to spend
<opshlds_>  Anyone there?
<gop> oh ide
<opshlds_> I'm having some trouble with my client i think
<daft> please could someone tell me where i need to "copy /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic to the new kernel .config" to?
<joey_> 100 is enough
<gop> my current ppc box which acts as my file share client, is full of space
<gop> and old yellowdog I want to  upgrade it
<IndyGunFreak> gop: if you just need something for Linux and music, i'd look at what is on clearance, you can probably get a 80gig for cheap(thats what I did when I started Linux several eyars ago)
<gop> I have linux on my main box, but on my samba box I have ppc yellowdog
<daft> can you at least tell me a channel where I could get some help
<gop> but it 2.4 and I need an upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> gop: check this one out..   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2522636&CatId=523
<joey_> 250 giga is absolute for AV
<IndyGunFreak> 320 gigs for 99... not bad
<gop> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> and maxtor makes pretty good drives
<dftpnkezln> am i lagged here?
<gop> they do IndyGunFreak  sweet
<gop> that prefect enough
<IndyGunFreak> thats a good deal there
<dftpnkezln> ...
<dftpnkezln> this is ridiculous
<IndyGunFreak> dftpnkezln: what makes you think you are?
<dftpnkezln> ive been typing for ages :/
<IndyGunFreak> well, i don't know, what client are you using?
<gop> In order to properly access the full capacity of an ATA interface hard drive or partition larger than 137GB and properly
<dftpnkezln> konversation
<IndyGunFreak> try x-chat maybe, i don't know.
<gop> I just got one last question will ppc g4 support 320 gigs where would I find that information
<IndyGunFreak> gop: now thas something i have no idea....
<IndyGunFreak> i've always dealt with AMD/Intel
<cribbzter> pls someone
<cribbzter> i cant get my wifi to work
<IndyGunFreak> cribbzter: good luck
<cribbzter> IndyGunFreak ?
<IndyGunFreak> i was saying good luck with your wifi, its hard under Linux
<cribbzter> seems like there is some kind of drivers missing or something
<gop> this is my computer
<gop> http://www.apple-history.com/?page=gallery&model=g4pci&performa=off&sort=date&order=ASC
<joey_> wifi likes windows...
<bulmer> cribbzter: okay what you have done so far and lets troubleshoot
<IndyGunFreak> gop: sorry i can't help.. my familiarity with macs and mac hardware is minimal at beset
<gop> oh cool
<tyrael69> So I've got this problem with installing Ubuntu via the alternate install cd... I'm continuously getting a trace back that references my intel graphics chipset. Is there a way to disable installing the support for that. Everything seems to show up fine with my geforce pci card
<IndyGunFreak> cribbzter: did you use NDISwrapper to get the drivers for your wireless device?
<cribbzter> bulmer check priv
<cribbzter> IndyGunFreak no
<bulmer> do it here in main please..no private mesg
<IndyGunFreak> cribbzter: well, thats probably your first step
<cribbzter> IndyGunFreak how do i do that ndiswrapper
<cribbzter> bulmer yeah i have done like it says in the wifidocs
<IndyGunFreak> cribbzter: use google.. i don't know, i just know ndiswrapper is what you use to make a windows driver work under linux for a wireless device
<upd> when we will get new ubuntu
<tyrael69> is there a site where i can reference various tracebacks?
<bulmer> cribbzter: which was what? give me the highlights
<joey_> ubuntu 7.04?
<upd> yes
<cribbzter> bulmer but when i used sudo ifup wlan0
<Kaso> Is there any particular reason ive had my super-block go bad like 3 times in the last 2 weeks? Bad hard drive or am i doing something wrong from ubuntu
<bulmer> cribbzter: what chip card you have?
<jamesbrose> is there a website to make virtual machines for vmware?
<cribbzter> bulmer it says no such device
<cribbzter> bulmer broadcom
<Tuumba> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<finalbeta> Kaso: I think I've had the same with my second disk yesterday
<jamesbrose> danka
<IndyGunFreak> jamesbrose: i saw one somewhere, just can't remember where.
<jamesbrose> easyvmx.com - foun dit
<jamesbrose> found it*
<Phasor> I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 onto my harddrive, which already has 1 NTFS partition taking up all the space. After running gparted to try and resize it, it told me that it wouldn't do so due to bad sectors and advised that I ran chkdsk under Windows and then run ntfsresize with the -b flag/switch (whatever you cal it under Linux). However, it still refuses to resize it and says it still has bad sectors. Can someone tell me what I have done wrong?
<upd> so when it will be ubuntu 7.04 it will be too new kubuntu?
<bulmer> cribbzter: this a usb or pci card?
<prom> *sigh* just for the record: xchat connecting to $somewhere and joining $channel when first run is pretty brave suckage.
<cribbzter> bulmer built in
<IndyGunFreak> upd: it will be out april o7...(7(year)04(month)
<joey_> i use gnome...
<jrib> upd: yes
<bulmer> cribbzter: see /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/ and tell me which of those drivers do you use?
<Tuumba> !warcraft3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warcraft3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tuumba> :P
<jo_> somebody with high expectations on smooth video-playback here???? need help with bad video-performance on all players,,,ubuntu6.10
<roxlu> hi all! what video editing / capturing tools are good for ubuntu?
<jo_> cinerella
<jo_> roxlu: cinerella
<upd> ok cool :>
<roxlu> jo_: is that the 'best' ?
<IndyGunFreak> roxlu: only one i know is Avidemux but i don't know how good/bad it iws
<IdleOne> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<cribbzter> bulmer how do i do that?
<Rie1> hey Guys, ubuntu edgy is supplied with unrar-free, however I get failed on all files when I try to unpack a .rar archive, is there a version of unrar somewhere other then unrar-free???
<bulmer> cribbzter: it is a directory ---    ls -la
<cribbzter> bulmer im inside the firmware but cant se any username there
<jo_> roxlu: its pretty advanced check out internet site, moment, searching for link for you, what distro u using??
<roxlu> ubuntu 6.10
<joey_> Riel: i do it well..
<snille> Is there a limit in Evolution of how many accounts you can have?
<cribbzter> bulmer 2.6.17-10-generic and so on no username
<bulmer> cribbzter: why are you looking for username?
<jo_> roxlu: heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<cribbzter> bulmer /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/ a thought u mean username
<tyrael69> During installation of Dapper, the installer gives me an error "failed to retrieve *" could that be something to do with my cd?
<roxlu> jo_: hmmm I can't find it in the package manager
<cribbzter> bulmer im n00b at this
<jo_> roxlu: no, its not in syn-manager
<bulmer> cribbzter: okay
<Phasor> !ntfsresize
<roxlu> oh oke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo_> you'll have to install yourself
<roxlu> ok
<cribbzter> bulmer so what u want to know?
<Phasor> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bulmer> cribbzter:  dmesg | grep broadcom
<jo_> roxlu: what do you want to do, like premiere pro??
<Phasor> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cribbzter> bulmer and that is?
<roxlu> jo_ yeah something like that indeed
<bulmer> cribbzter: type it in
<cribbzter> bulmer in the terminal=?
<bulmer> cribbzter: yes
<tenco> requires linux-image-server more ram than linux-image-generic?
<Phasor> Can someone help me with resizing my partitions? I have a 200GiB Harddrive, on which there is 1 windows NTFS partition, taking up all the space. I want to resize this to 130GiB and put on a linux-swap and ext3 partition in the freed space to install Ubuntu onto. Can someone point me to the best way of doing this?
<cribbzter> bulmer nothing happens
<zelevw> hi everyone...im trying to setup a simple website on apache...im running ubuntu 5.10...i can get index.html to display but cannot get the images subdirectory to display...the images directory is set to 775 and the files to 644, the owner and group is www-data...what can it be? thanks in advance.
<IndyGunFreak> Rie1: could you run a windows rar program under Wine?
<Phasor> P.S. I am also told by ntfsresize that I have 5 bad sectors on the disk
<shigutso> How do I change the USB Permissions?
<cribbzter> bulmer when i type dmesg | grep broadcom
<jo_> roxlu: thats the best i heard that even tv-stations in slowakia using cinerella, because free and good,,,,it is a bit like premiere pro or so, but in the syn-manager you'll find pivitv or so, which is ok but very very simple, so no multiple-tracks, cinerella has multi-tracks
<bulmer> cribbzter: how did you find out your wifi chip is broadcom?
<roxlu> oke thanx
<cribbzter> bulmer from windows
<jo_> roxlu: question, your video-performance is good??
<IndyGunFreak> Rie1: i have Unfar, and Unrar-free in my repositories...
<roxlu> yes
<IndyGunFreak> i mean Unrar-nonfree and Unrar-free in my repo.
<bulmer> cribbzter: try also to find  which chiip via   lshw   and look for your broadcom
<jo_> roxlu: not choppy? cause i got bad performance only with video-playback, on all players
<cribbzter> bulmer is there anyway you could help me remotely?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Rie1> IndyGunFreak: unrar-free gices me failed on all files within the rar archive, I made it myself yesterday and it unpacks fine on my windows machine
<Rie1> let me check unfar... (never heard of it actuaslly...)
<jo_> roxlu: what distro? ubuntu 6.10?
<roxlu> yes
<IndyGunFreak> RIel: did you try unrar-nonfree?.. its in my repos
<xtknight> unfar?  lol what's that?
<jo_> roxlu: what players do u use?
<Soccer5555> my desktop items have dissapeared
<IndyGunFreak> it was a typo
<Soccer5555> how do i get them back
<shigutso> How do I change the USB Permissions? (using Ubuntu 6.06.1)
<xtknight> Soccer5555: try 'sudo killall nautilus'
<bulmer> cribbzter: im assisting you remotely now :)
<xtknight> Soccer5555: if you're not doing any file opreations at the moment
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: translation.. he wants you to do it for him
<Phasor> Can anyone point me to a good resource on resizing partitions? I'm not getting very far using ntfsresize, it doesn't seem to like the disk and it's 5 bad sectors
<Soccer5555> nothing happened
<Soccer5555> and my desktop picture has dissapeared
<Soccer5555> too
<xtknight> Soccer5555: gnome?
<Soccer5555> xfce
<cribbzter> bulmer where do i get lshw?
<IndyGunFreak> that doesn't sound good.
<bulmer> cribbzter: you just type that in on your console/terminal
<xtknight> Soccer5555: hm, 'sudo killall thunar' perhaps?
<Phasor> Soccer5555: Have you tried rebooting?
<Rie1> IndyGunFreak: I found it, unrar-free is just not got, I forgot to add a repository and now I have unrar (from backports) unrar works, unrar-free failed on all files
<Soccer5555> yep
<zelevw> hi everyone...im trying to setup a simple website on apache...im running ubuntu 5.10...i can get index.html to display but cannot get the images subdirectory to display...the images directory is set to 775 and the files to 664, the owner and group is www-data...  Can anyone give me a hand? thanks in advance.
<xtknight> maybe unrar uses a newer library than unrar-free
<IndyGunFreak> Riel, cool
<Soccer5555> nothing
<xtknight> Soccer5555: check Phasor's comment (have you tried rebooting?)
<IndyGunFreak> Riel, i guess the next thing to try would have been to use a windows rar program under wine
<bulmer> zelevw: in the apache channel they are good at that
<cribbzter> bulmer ok done what u want to know from lshw?
<Soccer5555> i have
<hellraiser_rob> anyone know any good chess apps?
<Soccer5555> but that was last night
<Soccer5555> when i turned the comp off
<Soccer5555> let me try again
<xtknight> Soccer5555: k
<mojo> tehxed: you sticking around this time?
<bulmer> cribbzter: finding out about your broadcom chip..any mention?
<xtknight> hellraiser_rob: gnuchess?
<Xif> OT: Hi. How do I say "the clock is an hour too ahead what it should be"?  i.e. it shows 11:00 when the actual time is 10:00?
<a5benwillis> What command can I run from console to add a new user?
<Rie1> IndyGunFreak: it works already and I don't want to run Wino on this macine (I am in Ecuador, machine is in holland....and I have just a 200Kb connection)
<xtknight> hellraiser_rob: 'apt-cache search chess' for a full list
<hellraiser_rob> xtknight: is that in the repositories?
<xtknight> a5benwillis: 'sudo adduser userName'
<xtknight> hellraiser_rob: sure is
<Phasor> Can anyone help me with ntfsresize? It says I have 5 bad sectors and refuses to do anything, even when I use the -b and -f option
<IndyGunFreak> Riel, i understand, i was just trying to think if you coudln't find unrar-nonfree..lol
<soundray> Xif: you say "It's one hour fast"
<hellraiser_rob> xtknight: cool thanks
<IndyGunFreak> believe me, i hate wine to.
<cribbzter> bulmer it says vendor: broadcom corporation
<Xif> soundray: thanks
<jo_> Xif: check summertime / wintertime
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: is that a good chess client?  I just installed it
<roxlu> jo_: di you install cinerella from source?
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, hellraiser_rob: no clue what the best chess client is but that's the one i know of
<jo_> roxlu: yes, once
<bulmer> cribbzter: is it on btw? you flip the switch to on right?
<xtknight> seems to be the most popular
<xtknight> !gnuchess
<ubotu> gnuchess: Plays a game of chess, either against the user or against itself. In component main, is optional. Version 5.07-4 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 272 kB
<roxlu> hmm I get a error directly when I run ./configure
<jo_> roxlu: i work now with life-video thing called veejay
<jo_> roxlu: what error?
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: how do i get it to start
<cribbzter> bulmer its always on there is no way to turn it of via some buttons
<IndyGunFreak> i started it via terminal, and it has no gui
<roxlu> jo_:  can veejay be used to capture video and create simple videos?
<jo_> roxlu: what does it say?
<cribbzter> bulmer u can only turn of via software
<roxlu> (dvd's maybe?)
<roxlu> this: ./configure: 47: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<jo_> roxlu: yes
<hellraiser_rob> lol its console based
<xtknight> haha
<Soccer5555> nope nothing happened
<IndyGunFreak> oh to hell with that...lol
<xtknight> really?
<hellraiser_rob> yeah
<bulmer> cribbzter: just making sure it is on, even if you have to enable it via software
<hellraiser_rob> yeah
<c03> hi
<c03> wine: Call from 0x402ad6 to unimplemented function MFC42.DLL.6663, aborting
<IndyGunFreak> i gotta see what i'm doing..lol
<c03> can someone help me with this?
<xtknight> wow how do you quit out of gnuchess
<cribbzter> bulmer and how do i do that in linux?
<xtknight> neeever mind hehe
<jo_> roxlu: ok, do you have the tools to configure: autoconf, autotools, gcc, etc...?
<bulmer> cribbzter: i dont know, how do you do it in windoz?
<roxlu> hmm I think so
<roxlu> can I check that?
<jo_> roxlu: you can get /check them under synaptic-manager
<zelevw> hi everyone...im trying to setup a simple website on apache...im running ubuntu 5.10...i can get index.html to display but cannot get the images subdirectory to display...the images directory is set to 775 and the files to 664, the owner and group is www-data...  Can anyone give me a hand? thanks in advance.
<IndyGunFreak>  hellraiser_rob try 3dchess or brutal chess
<cribbzter> bulmer via an HP software but its always on in windows if u dont turn it off
<xtknight> roxlu: sudo apt-get install build-essential autoconf automake
<IndyGunFreak> they are both in the repos
<hellraiser_rob> i've tried pouet chess with limited results (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369428)
<jo_> xtknight: right
<c03> wine, anyone
<c03> ?
<IndyGunFreak> hellraiser_rob: try brutal chess, i'm gonna install it now.
<bulmer> cribbzter: if in dmesg its not active, you need to somehow activate it
<hellraiser_rob> ok :0
<cribbzter> bulmer but nothing happens when i type that do i need to type anything before dmesg
<Tuumba> how can i create a file in usr folder ?
<Tuumba> i need root permision
<jo_> somebody here with good performance but choppy video?
<IndyGunFreak> hellraiser_rob: brutalchess looks ok... doesn't seem to have a lot of options
<Tuumba> how can i get ir ?
<soundray> Tuumba: use 'sudo mkdir'
<Tuumba> get it ?
<jrib> Tuumba: why do you need to do that?
<soundray> Tuumba: that should never be necessary though
<hellraiser_rob> how do i install that?
<bulmer> cribbzter: dmesg tells you which hardware are active at boot...
<Tuumba> soundray:  thnx
<soundray> hellraiser_rob: you should normally only install things in $HOME, /opt or /usr/local/
<IndyGunFreak> hellraiser_rob: open synaptic, search for chess.. its the first or 2nd one.. there's also one called 3d chess, i haven't tried that one though
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: he said how, not where
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: thanks, I know what he said
<jo_> i need an sata / pata expert
<jo_> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellraiser_rob> ok brutalchess looks good
<IndyGunFreak> well then why did you tell him where to install it
<hellraiser_rob> seems to be working ok
<jo_> !pata
<mahatma> hello; when running update manager, it says I can update directly to feisty from dapper, but the pages on the net says I should update to edgy first; should I just update to feisty?;)
<hellraiser_rob> 150fps cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cribbzter> bulmer what should i type again in terminal
<jo_> !dma
<bulmer> cribbzter: yep
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<cribbzter> bulmer whats should i type=?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: because he was about to render his system non-FHS compliant
<bulmer> cribbzter: umm i meant, nothing shows up when you do  dmesg | grep broadcom ?
<IndyGunFreak> whatever
<hellraiser_rob> IndyGunFreak, Knight: thanks
<jo_> !ati_piix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati_piix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eltech> can anyone recommend a good to to monitor IP uses on a network? that also does ip to name resolving
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: next time you feel the need to second-guess me, please send a pm instead
<Tuumba> and how can i create a new script in usr folder ?
<IndyGunFreak> no thanks...
<IndyGunFreak> i can already tell we prolly woudln't get along
<soundray> Tuumba: use /usr/local/bin for local scripts
<cribbzter> bulmer no not even an error message or anything just goes to a new typing thing
<jo_> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<hellraiser_rob> calm down guys, lets not have a code off
<Tuumba> soundray:  i m trying create...
<Cainus> hey... can anyone point me to the smb and nmbd log files in ubuntu?
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> problem
<bulmer> cribbzter: umm, hang on..lets google for your broadcom chip and look for the driver..which hp laptop you have?
<Tuumba> soundray:  waht shoul i type ?
<soundray> Tuumba: what exactly are you trying to do?
<cribbzter> bulmer HP pavilion Zd8000
<vrkhans> i am new to linux and , just fail twice to install the ubuntu
<lordkeiden> is it safe to delete the debs in /var/cache/apt? theres 4Gb there and I'm very sure it is all installed already.
<vrkhans> i got ewrror when i boot the system
<hi> hello
<Tuumba> soundray:  trying to add this to usr/bin/wa3/ folder as script
<soundray> lordkeiden: use 'apt-get autoclean' to remove outdated packages
<Tuumba> #!/bin/sh
<Tuumba> # edit the next path
<Tuumba> pushd /your/wc3/directory
<Tuumba> wine -War3.exe -- War3.exe -opengl
<Tuumba> popd
<mahatma> I'm trying to upgrade dapper to feisty with update manager, but when I hit upgrade, it tells me authentication error. What gives?
<zelevw> hi everyone...im trying to setup a simple website on apache...im running ubuntu 5.10...i can get index.html to display but cannot get the images subdirectory to display...the images directory is set to 775 and the files to 664, the owner and group is www-data...  Can anyone give me a hand? thanks in advance.
<lordkeiden> thanks
<Sukka101> I'm having trouble with an OEM installation
<soundray> lordkeiden: use 'apt-get clean' to remove all archives from the cache
<jrib> mahatma: do you realize feisty is in development and bound to be broken at times?
<soundray> Tuumba: please don't paste stuff here, there is a pastebin for that.
<Tuumba> soundray:  ????????
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: not positive, but i think you have to go dapper>>>edgy>>>feisty
<bulmer> cribbzter: type this   lsmod |grep bcmw
<mahatma> jrib: yes, but I need to run feisty cause the applications I want to run, only runs in feisty
<jrib> mahatma: what applications?
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: what app?
<phixnay> cron doesn't work for me and I don't know why
<cribbzter> bulmer nothing
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: yeah, but update manager only tells me that 7.04 is available
<jrib> phixnay: is the cron daemon running?
<cribbzter> bulmer most be something wrong with the comand
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: what app are you trying to run?
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: jrib: it's a proprietary accounting application that will only run in feisty
<phixnay> jrib: how do I find out?
<Tsool> Hiya folks. I'm trying to connect to my wireless network from the live cd-bootup. My network is hidden and encrypted with a 128bit wep-key. Linux finds the network adapter, but when I try to enter the key I can only enter so many hex-digits, and, naturally, the connection fails. How can I reach my network from the livecd? *Without* changing the encryption level.
<jrib> phixnay: ps -ef | grep cron
<soundray> Tuumba: decide on a name, like winewar3, and run 'gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/winewar3'. Add the lines you just pasted here to it, and save. Then in a terminal, run 'sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/winewar3'
<bulmer> cribbzter: that just list whats loaded modules and grepping for bcmw
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: I need this for my company as there is no free software for this need
<phixnay> jrib : root      4544     1  0 09:46 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<phixnay> phix      5731  5480  0 10:01 pts/0    00:00:00 grep cron
<soundray> Tuumba: after that, you should be able to run your script from a terminal or with Alt-F2
<cribbzter> bulmer it just jumps one row down
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: well its kinda silly to write something like that only for Feisty, given Feisty is subject to alot of changes
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: why not write it for Dapper or Edgy
<wims> how do i add a dns server to my list of dns servers ?
<jrib> phixnay: yeah.  What does your line in crontab look like?
<cribbzter> bulmer but when i typ lsmod a list comes
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I know; well I dont write this application myself; it's called HansaWorld
<bulmer> cribbzter: its going to be tuff if we cant get your chip activated at boot
<Steb> Is there a release date for firefox 2.0.0.2 on ubuntu?
<phixnay> jrib: * * * * * echo "Why isn't this working?"
<tenco> ok. i installed the drive now in a p3 733mhz with 512mb ram. there it boots but not on my p1 200mhz 64mb ram. how could that be?
<wiz> I'm thinking about putting ubuntu on my laptop, but the wireless card isn't listed as having wireless extensions by default, how can I fix that?
<bulmer> cribbzter: that lsmod will list all the modules loaded
<IndyGunFreak> Steb: i was wondering that myself.
<carthik> wiz, whats the card?
<jrib> phixnay: honestly, this doesn't sound like a good reason to run feisty.  I wouldn't do accounting for my business on an OS that is in development
<cribbzter> bulmer maybe if i install a driver for the chipset?
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362244&highlight=hansaworld
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: i agree 100%
<cribbzter> bulmer think i can have found a driver on broadcoms homesite
<bulmer> tenco umm thats way too low of a spec..you need more memory 192 meg as min
<ardchoille> phixnay: * * * * * echo "Why isn't this working?"  <-- echo where?
<bulmer> cribbzter: get the linux driver version not the windows if possible
<tenco> bulmer: it will be a route
<tenco> bulmer: router
<tenco> bulmer: no desktop install
<cribbzter> bulmer yes
<paitart> hi. i'm using dapper. how do i install the KDE desktop?
<cribbzter> tenco ?
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: did you try to get it working in Edgy?
<bulmer> tenco it dont matter, to load ubuntu thats the min
<wiz> carthik, I can't seem to figure that out, it's onboard on my gateway solo 1450
<jrib> phixnay: erm ignore my last comment to you, it was intended for mahatma
<phixnay> ardchoille: I thought echo echoed to the terminal,
<paitart> hi. i'm using dapper. how do i install the KDE desktop?
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: yes; it didn't
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: same messagre
<cribbzter> tenco Below you will find the latest drivers for Broadcom's desktop NetXtreme Ethernet controllers:
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: *message
<carthik> wiz, if you are running ubuntu, try doing a lshw and seeing what card it is
<jrib> phixnay: yeah but cron isn't running in your terminal.  Try  'touch /home/phixnay/cron_is_working'
<bulmer> tenco unless you have a cdrom that has the bare minimum ubuntu..
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: well, i wouldn't bother tryign to get this to work with Feisty, feisty is subject to a lot of changes that may make it not work under Feisty
<frankd3> wims: check your resolv.conf
<ardchoille> phixnay: phixnay Which terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> but in reference to your upgrade question.
<carthik> wiz, then search on google as to how to get it working
<tenco> bulmer: oh no. how odd. are there ubuntu kernels i can get through apt which have lower ram usage?
<phixnay> ardchoille: the terminal application
<wiz> carthik, been doing that all morning wasn't finding much, so I figured I'd ask in here
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: you probably need t upgrade dapper to edgy, then edgy to feisty, to make the upgrade work
<daxxar> What's the difference between the files in /etc/modprobe.d/ (bad_list and blacklist, e.g.)
<ardchoille> phixnay: The system isn't smart enough to do that.
<tenco> bulmer: i use linux-image-server
<IndyGunFreak> mahatma: you can't go from Dapper to Feisty to my knowledge, unless you do a new install
<IndyGunFreak> which will cause you to lose dapper and all your files
<carthik> wiz, do lshw and paste the result somewhere I can see - the pastebin, and send me the pastebin result.
<bulmer> tenco im not familiar with all the different versions, but for such a low spec system, try DSL linux instead
<phixnay> ardchoille: ok, what should my new crontab line be?
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: yes, but when I start update manager, it says 7.04, which is feisty to my knowledge
<mahatma> IndyGunFreak: there is no option to select edgy
<ardchoille> phixnay: You want some text echoed to the terminal?
<jrib> mahatma: how are you running update-manager?
<bulmer> tenco you need to start reading the readme files to learn the min requirements for these
<daxxar> What's the difference between the files in /etc/modprobe.d/ (bad_list and blacklist, e.g.)
<daxxar> Err, wrong window, sorry, didn't mean to repeat.
<daxxar> :P
<mahatma> jrib: gksu update-manager -c -d
<jrib> mahatma: get rid of -d
<tenco> bulmer: why does ubuntu kernels require so much ram? after all, it's just a linux kernel
<tenco> bulmer: which should do fine with 64mb
<phixnay> ardchoille: I just want to test if cron is working. I really wanted cron to run 'halt' at 1 am each day, but I just want to verify if cron works at all.
<bulmer> tenco: i cant answer that ..im not the packager for ubuntu :)
<wiz> carthik, can't pastebin ... no network on that pc without wireless I can tell you what it says under certain things if you'd like though?
<tenco> bulmer: i need better support :)
<bulmer> tenco i gave you an alternative...DSL linux
<vrkhans> hi can any one help me in fixinf the problem
<mahatma> jrib: I tried that, but then it doesn't list any upgrades;)
<soundray> tenco: the kernel doesn't require 64MB -- much less than that
<wiz> carthik,  it's listed as wlan0 and being a physical interface, and it looks like it loaded the prism2 usb driver for it
<ardchoille> phixnay: Try this: env DISPLAY=:0. zenity --info --title="Testing cron" --text="Cron is working."
<bluesign> i have a nokia n80ie phone, and it automatically publishes content via upnp, how can I browse it from ubuntu? any idea?
<vrkhans> i just install ubuntu , but it doesnt boot gt an error
<bulmer> tenco fork out the big mullah..aka greenbux then you will get great support ..hehehe
<cribbzter> bulmer how do i install an driver :-s
<tenco> bulmer: :)
<jrib> mahatma: what does 'lsb_release -c' return?
<paitart> hi. i'm using dapper. how do i install the KDE desktop?
<bulmer> cribbzter: modprobe -r modulename
<tenco> soundray: than sth other is the problem
<vrkhans> mahatma: where are you from
<tenco> soundray: it reboots right after printing "starting up..."
<wiz> carthik, doesn't give much information, no vendor or anything
<jrib> !kde | paitart
<carthik> wiz, do lshw -C network
<ubotu> paitart: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<mahatma> jrib: hmm, weird; it returns Codename:       edgy
<cribbzter> bulmer do i need to put the .tar files anywhere special?
<mahatma> jrib: so I'm on edgy for some reason, damn
<tenco> soundray: maybe some vga triage
<wiz> carthik, that's what I did
<vrkhans> ubot: can you solve my prolem
<phixnay> ardchoille: * * * * * env DISPLAY=:0. zenity --info --title="Testing cron" --text="Cron is working."
<w-mute> Hi. Does Ubuntu feature anything like the Debian network config that has a single point to configure ip_forward, syncookies and such stuff?
<ryanakca> how can I download more than one file at a time using rsync? (it gets annoying having to type in my password every 3 seconds... and I have about 30 files to download.). I a list of all the files to download in a file.
<ardchoille> phixnay: yes
<bulmer> cribbzter: yes..its an archive file and needs to be un-tar'ed
<carthik> wiz, so what does it say about your wireless interface?
<Gfather> IdleOne, I've set ipv6 to false but still I've got really slow internet
<wiz> carthik, lots of information about the wired card, nothing about the wireless aside from the wlan0 logical name and the driver
<soundray> tenco: it could be faulty RAM
<mahatma> jrib: I'll be a son of a gun; I though I was on dapper;)
<Gfather> can anyone help me speed up my internet connection?
<carthik> wiz, look under "product" and "vendor"
<Gfather> i use a pentium 2 300 mhz
<ryanakca> I'm currently using rsync -avz 192.168.1.102:/home/ryan/filename /home/ryan
<phixnay> ardchoille: ok, now to wait for a minute
<tenco> soundray: jep. i will test
<cribbzter> bulmer how do i do that?
<wiz> carthik, doesn't lost product or vendor for that card, only for the wired
<ardchoille> phixnay: ;)
<phixnay> archoille: the minute changed, I don't see anything
<soundray> Gfather: there isn't a whole lot you can do. Some systems benefit from turning off IPv6:
<soundray> !ipv6 | Gfather
<bulmer> cribbzter: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<ubotu> Gfather: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<carthik> wiz, try lspci | grep Network
<mahatma> jrib: sorry for the confusion;)
<Gfather> i already did that soundray, is there something else i could do aswell?
<paitart> tnx ubotu!
<w-mute> ryanakca: you could also use wildcards. I guess you'd have to surround the source file pattern with double quotes to prevent bash from expanding the wildcard itselt.
<soundray> Gfather: what is it that's slow? Downloads? Interactive browsing?
<wiz> carthik, nothing
<jrib> mahatma: np, but I would focus on getting the application in edgy instead of upgrading to feisty if i were you, just my 2 cents
<Gfather> browsing
<cribbzter> r
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hello
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can u help me with something?
<Gfather> it takes about 90 secs to open gmail
<jrib> !helpme | Antonio_Carlos_M
<ubotu> Antonio_Carlos_M: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cribbzter> bulmer where do i need to have the tar file for doing that? now its on my desktop
<Gfather> (just the login-page)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<wiz> carthik, if I do lspci | grep Ethernet I get the wired, lspci doesn't list the wireless
<phixnay> ardchoille: what was cron supposed to do with that line, because I didn't notice anything
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i cant get my tv to work
<soundray> Gfather: have you verified your DNS setup?
<bulmer> cribbzter: anywhere really, as long as you remember where you put it
<mahatma> jrib: I've really tried that; I've installed close to 20-30 font packs, but it seems unrelated: here is my bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362244&highlight=hansaworld
<ardchoille> phixnay: It worked here. It pops up a messagebox saying "Cron is working."
<jrib> phixnay: use a "touch /home/phixnay/cron_is_working".  This is much more straight forward...
<Gfather> eerm, soundray, wanna go pm?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i mean it worked before i instaled ati drivers
<bulmer> cribbzter: rather anywhere you have write access to that directory
<Antonio_Carlos_M> but after
<carthik> wiz, you somehow have to find what card is in your laptop, if there is one, that is. Call the company - search online, whatever...
<soundray> Gfather: not really
<Gfather> ok
<phixnay> k I'll try jrib's. what does that one do?
<cribbzter> bulmer so if its in my root E: what should i type?
<jrib> phixnay: creates a file called /home/phixnay/cron_is_working
<Gfather> i've installed ubuntu on a p2, i use winxp on a amd (3600+) system
<soundray> Gfather: look at the nameserver lines in /etc/resolv.conf -- can you ping those addresses?
<wiz> carthik, I know there's a card, I use it in windows... it doesn't display a vendor name there either... let me keep researching.
<bulmer> cribbzter: no such dir E: in linux
<w-mute> Is there any textbook method to setup a DSL router with Ubuntu?
<Gfather> i can try
<jrib> phixnay: change "phixnay" to whatever your username is of course
<ardchoille> phixnay: Open a terminal and type: ps aux | grep cron
<bulmer> cribbzter: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<Gfather> im really new to ubuntu
<jrib> ardchoille: fwiw, that zenity command failed here too
<Antonio_Carlos_M> so can u help me
<Gfather> what do i have to type?
<cribbzter> bulmer no such filename or directory bla bla bla
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i use WinFast
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, that may explain his failure. Thanks.
<Gfather> in winxp i use the automatic settings :P
<bulmer> Gfather: while you are new, absorb and learn unix via its slowness...hehehe
<soundray> Gfather: okay, let's do it in #ubuntu-classroom
<Gfather> hahaha Bubble :)
<Gfather> ok ty soundray
<bulmer> cribbzter: the filename.tar.gz is the tar ball you downloaded from the broadcom site
<Wooksta> http://pastebin.ca/371657 <--- i'm getting the following errors when tryiing to complie rainbowcrack, can anyone help?
<cribbzter> bulmer yes i have the tar laying on my desktop
<bulmer> cribbzter: did you cd to your Desktop dir?
<jrib> mahatma: are you hist?
<mahatma> jrib: yes
<cribbzter> bulmer how do i do that then?
<phixnay> jrib, ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7493/
<cribbzter> bulmer as i said im n00b
<woland> hi all
<bulmer> brb i need my coffee
<jrib> mahatma: have you contacted the makers of hansaworld?  If you're paying for this app, they should provide support
<woland> how do I manage the system $PATH?
<mahatma> jrib: yeah, I know, but they only provide support for KDE; where the app works
<w-mute> woland: PATH is defined in /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile
<w-mute> woland: take a look at man bash
<ardchoille> phixnay: Did you save the new crontab before seeing if it ran?
<jrib> woland: system-wide, $PATH is set in /etc/environment
<wiz> carthik, ok found it in windows: it's listed as prism2 wirelss lan usb card... must be usb inside the case
<cribbzter> bulmer how do i cd to the desktop?
<jrib> mahatma: so on edgy, kde this app works fine?
<yharrow_> did you know that out the entire 1013 users there is not one op?
<mahatma> jrib: I don't know, but they tell me that under KDE, it works
<phixnay> archoille: I closed the crontab that you gave me and id didn't work. I haven't tested jrib's yet
<IndyGunFreak> yharrow_: why does that bother you?
* ikonia returns
<yharrow_> indy, Im musing :)
<bulmer> yharrow_: do bad thing and they will swarm to kick you...lolz
<yharrow_> hehe
<setanta> ubuntu-fr
<vrkhans> can any one help in
<yharrow_> bulmer, I beleive you
<ardchoille> phixnay: Well, jrib said the command I gave didn't work for him either.. so, it wasn't a good test.
<vrkhans> i am really frustrated with ubuntu
<bulmer> cribbzter: do this   cd ~/Desktop
<vrkhans> it gives me error second time , i followed exactly as the description
<lakcaj> I'm having redraw issues with the radeon driver on an up to date feisty install.  Anyone else experiencing this?  Suggestions?
<yharrow_> bulmer, the ops prolly have ppl in here who have there email/chat address and watch the chat for them
<carthik> wiz, try <http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html%22***%3C/blockquote%3E%3C/t-4041.html>
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what can i use to write and compile terminal programs???what IDE you recommend?
<bulmer> vrkhans: you lost any hair yet? hehehe
<phixnay> ardchoille, jrib: I'm testing this one now:$ sudo crontab -l
<phixnay> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<phixnay> * * * * * /home/phix/cron_is_working
<jrib> mahatma: see if it does work on edgy's kde.  That would at least narrow down the problem
<jrib> phixnay: ok so after 2 minutes, see if /home/phix/cron_is_working exists
<gn> Morning
<lakcaj> cyber_brain_mfkg, compile terminal programs?  Written in what - bash/c/c++/java/mono?
<cribbzter> bulmer no such file or directory
<cyber_brain_mfkg> c
<ardchoille> jrib: His crontab isn't going to work, I don't think. He needs to *do* something with that file.
<bulmer> cribbzter:  i thought you said its in your Desktop?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lakcaj, c/c++
<cribbzter> r
<jrib> ardchoille: yeah you're right.  phixnay 'touch /home/phix/cron_is_working' is the full command
<cribbzter> bulmer it is
<cribbzter> but when i use dir it says Dekstop Examples
<gn> This has probably been asked a million times - is it possible to get a webcam working in Ubuntu Edgy?
<lakcaj> cyber_brain_mfkg, I know people like eclipse, jedit, etc
<jrib> !webcam | gn
<ubotu> gn: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bulmer> cribbzter: btw..cd means change directory
<phixnay> ardchoille, jrib, got it, testing that one
<cribbzter> bulmer yes i know that from DOS :D
<mahatma> jrib: I guess, but I'll probably just try to update to feisty another day; there must be something broken in the upgrade path; thank you for the help, in any case;)
<cribbzter> bulmer i have the files on my desktop but cant get to it?
<cribbzter> bulmer i use dir
<bulmer> cribbzter: you sure you typed cd not ls ?
<jrib> mahatma: ok.  you are better off dist-upgrading to feisty probably
<gn> Thank you will check it out - I am so close to dumping windoze
<cribbzter> bulmer yes cd
<phixnay> jrib, archoille, * * * * * touch /home/phix/cron_is_working
<cribbzter> bulmer cd Desktop dont work
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lakcaj, i've installed eclipse but it is not similar to VS6!at university we use M$ compiler :(
<bulmer> cribbzter: do this   cd ~/Desktop  <-- note the ~/
<wiz> carthik, thanks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> don't know how to execute written program
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(
<vrkhans> i got error Busy Box v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.13-2ubuntu3) built in shell(ash)  /bin/sh:can't access tty; job countorl turned off
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: which program? java codes?
<vrkhans> i dont know what to do
<vrkhans> i am new to linux
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, C program!
<phixnay> jrib, archoille, the file showed up!
<vrkhans> and i spend whole night to install ubuntu 6.10 alternate version , and got this error
<vrkhans> i dont know why
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: you have to give it a execute permission  via chmod
<cribbzter> bulmer Bash: cd: /home/cribbzter/desktop no such file or directory!!!
<jrib> phixnay: ok then cron is working.  What did you say you were trying to do before that wasn't working?
<gn> You guys are awesome - thanks again
<phixnay> jrib: I was trying to make it 'halt' at 1 am each day
<bulmer> cribbzter: capital D
<jrib> phixnay: did you use root's crontab?
<cribbzter> bulmer lol :D
<cribbzter> bulmer yeah now
<phixnay> yes, "sudo crontab -e"
<lakcaj> cyber_brain_mfkg, have you tried anjunta?
<cribbzter> bulmer so what do i type now then :D
<Tseligas> hi everyone
<bulmer> phixnay: halt? you mean shutdown? halt is severe..
<lakcaj> anjuta even :)
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<vrkhans> problem in installing ubuntu
<bulmer> cribbzter: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<phixnay> bulmer: I thought 'halt' and 'shutdown -h now' were the same thing
<IndyGunFreak> vrkhans: jus tstate your question
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, uh... is there something like: i'm typeing program...after i finish i go compile/build/execute and it shows me terminal with program???
<IndyGunFreak> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tseligas> ubuntu is realy great
<vrkhans> ubotu: i have a serious problem
<bulmer> phixnay: not the way i know it..shutdown is much nicer..does some clean ups
<IndyGunFreak> vrkhans: then state it
<vrkhans> i wont able to boot my liunx
<ikonia> vrkhans: what is the error
<phixnay> bulmer: ok, I'll do shutdown from now on
<cribbzter> bulmer yes and then?
<Tseligas> but they seem to shift condition by themshelve
<IndyGunFreak> vrkhans: you can't boot the CD/DVD, or you can't boot one you've already installed
<phixnay> bulmer: btw, what is the difference between -P and -h
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: you're confusing Eclipse ide with java and C..am not sure of IDE's for C..but you can make a Makefile
<emet> is there any version of ubuntu that will run on my toaster oven?
<bulmer> cribbzter: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz  <-- to untar
<lakcaj> cyber_brain_mfkg, have you tried anjuta?
<phixnay> bulmer: the man page says that -h lets the system choose whether to halt or power down, and -P makes it powerdown
<IndyGunFreak> emet: lol.. that would be KitchenBuntu 9.04
<Tseligas> lol emet
<cribbzter> bulmer and to install?
<bulmer> cribbzter: identify which one is the driver first
<cribbzter> bulmer how do i do that?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lakcaj, moths ago but it wasn't work as it should!think i'll try it again
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *months
<Morrissey> Hi. On Amarok, Artwork seems so random if its worked. About two releases ago I didnt get covers on my ipod, but I did after a upgrade. Now I upgraded again, and it doesnt work ...
<bulmer> phixnay: you can verify what i say, google for shutdown versus halt
<ikonia> cribbzter: if you don't know what you are doing you shouldn't be attempted to compile applications from source - it can mess your system up
<ikonia> bulmer: they are both the same
<ikonia> in essence
<bulmer> ikonia: he is not compiling he is just loading a driver
<phixnay> bulmer: I believe you, I just don't know the difference between shutdown -h and shutdown -P
<vrkhans> ikonia: when i boot first my linux boot partition is not set , so in gurb i did ":e" to edit the command and correct it but then i it tries to boot i see the ubuntu logo also then it disapear and i got this error : busy box v1.1.3(debian 1:1.13-2ubuntu3 bu<
<Tseligas> i would like to know if anyone had mplayer sound problems
<wiz> carthik, the livecd doesn't have the wlanctl-ng tool so I can't try this post's suggestion... should I just install off the cd and setup ndiswrapper with the windows driver I've got?
<bulmer> phixnay: for shutdown maybe, but you said Halt..which is different
<lakcaj> cyber_brain_mfkg, this might interest you:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364233&highlight=anjuta
<ikonia> vrkhans: re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> Tseligas: no - works like a charm
<vrkhans> ikonia: second error is /bin/sh: cant access tty; job contorl turned off
<ikonia> vrkhans: re-install
<Tseligas> me too till recently
<task0> hello all, is resizing safe with gparted? i mean, what happens to fragmented data
<carthik> wiz, you can connect to the net using ethernet and install the package in your live session.
<ikonia> task0: not %100 - but thats the risk you take with any resiing
<vrkhans> ikonia: this is my second time
<carthik> to see if it works
<phixnay> bulmer: ok I've learned my lesson, I'll never use halt again when I can use shutdown
<Tseligas> but suddenly decided that it cannot initialise sound
<Rainbyte> hi
<Tseligas> device
<ikonia> vrkhans: your grub config is being installed with the wrong settings then
<bulmer> cribbzter: after you have untarred which files are existing? for the driver that is
<RD58> hey i need to change a .nrg file to .bin it is possible in linux?
<task0> ikonia: mmm eny way of defragmenting on linux?
<ikonia> task0: yes, but not ntfs data
<wiz> carthik, I'll get off this computer and try that, I didn't think you could install in the live enviroment
<task0> ikonia: nono, it's a linux partition
<ikonia> RD58: yes, but I can't remember the app name
<bulmer> phixnay: we all are learning, sometimes the hardway..
<Tseligas> how could this be?
<phixnay> bulmer: lol\
<ikonia> task0: why do you think its fragmented
<vrkhans> iknia: thats what i thought, but i tried to fix it by editing it in the gurb menu
<Agiofws> hello
<RD58> ikonia:k3b?
<ikonia> vrkhans: well, wihtout more info I can't help
<Agiofws> whats root password ?>
<ikonia> RD58: nah, thats not it
<Agiofws> su
<Agiofws> or is it disabled ?
<ikonia> Agiofws: read the basic docs on ubuntu.com
<vrkhans> ikonia : what info
<task0> ikonia: don't know, just dont want to fuck my ubuntu install
<ikonia> Agiofws: there is no root password
<vrkhans> you need
<ikonia> task0: I don't need that language
<PriceChild> !ohmy | task0
<ubotu> task0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RD58>  ikonia:ultraiso?
<Tseligas> how can it suddenly not initialise
<Agiofws> passworldless ?
<Agiofws> can i do  sudo su ?
<ikonia> Agiofws: no - read the docs on ubuntu.com
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<Tseligas> has anyone had the same problem
<Tseligas> ?
<ikonia> RD58: no - I can't remember it
<task0> sory
<Agiofws> i want to login as  root and enable root
<vrkhans> does any one else have that problem
<task0> ikonia: don't know, just dont want to ruin my ubuntu install
<vrkhans> when they install ubunto
<ikonia> Agiofws: READ THE DOCS
<Agiofws> what about sudo su ?
<wubrgamer> what FTP server do you suggest i install ? i'm looking for something that is widely used so support will be easier down the road...
<ikonia> task0: it will be dine
<ikonia> Agiofws: read hte docs on ubuntu.com
<Agiofws> ikonia:  url ?
<RD58>  ikonia:thanks
<ikonia> Agiofws: ubuntu.com - for the 10th time !
<zmaster> hey all
<ikonia> RD58: I'm searching
<Tseligas> Agiofws : ellinas
<ikonia> !root >agiofws
<vrkhans> ikonia: what do you think where is the problem
<Agiofws> ok
<zmaster> im having problmes with printing, it prints fine in black ink but in color it gets all fuzzy and the text gets cut off when printed
<ikonia> vrkhans: I think your grub config has the wrong data in it
<phixnay> jrib, ardchoille, maybe I don't have to use cron at all
<Agiofws> this so so stupid
<vrkhans> ikonia: how i can fix it
<ikonia> Agiofws: no its not - you just won't read the docs
<ikonia> vrkhans: put the right data in
<IndyGunFreak> !supergrubdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrubdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tseligas> ikonia : u are pulling the strings around here i see
<ikonia> Tseligas: not at all
<vrkhans> ikonia: thats what i got
<Tseligas> lol
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, put the right data in, lol hilarious
<vrkhans> when i try to run it
<zmaster> how can i fix the way the ubuntu prints color,
<zelevw> Hi...I'm trying to set up a simple website using apache...im running ubuntu 5.10...i can get index.html to display and can read the css subdirectory but not the images subdirectory...both subdirectories have owner and group www-data 755 for permissions and 664 for file permissions...can anyone help me out please?  thank you in advance for your assistance.
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: he won't tell me what his setup is - so I can't give him the exact data
<vrkhans> by booting the system
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: so thats the best I can offer
<IndyGunFreak> iknoia, i gave up hours ago...lol
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: he's going on ignore shortly
<texas_john> zelevw: is apache running?
<phixnay> jrib, ardchoille, I can just do "shutdown -P 1:00" and it will shut down at 1 am right?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i think he's a troll
<Tseligas> is there a channel for mplayer?
<lakcaj> zelevw, you'd have better luck in #apache
<amar> can anyone help me to write into FAT32 ?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: nah
<lakcaj> Tseligas, #mplayer?
<zelevw> texas_john: yessir...i can see index.html via my browser and the styling from css
<ikonia> amar mount the partition and write to it
<jrib> phixnay: yeah, but not everyday, just today
<zelevw> lakcj: thank you
<leon> jufyg
<zelevw> lakcaj: thank you
<amar> ikonia: i have already mounted..... i can read but not able to write
<ardchoille> phixnay: Is that in a script or what?
<lakcaj> zelevw, np
<leon> i can you hollands
<Tseligas> well lakcaj indeed ;)
<lakcaj> ;)
<ikonia> amar whats the error on write
<pleed> someone wo has got a ipw3945 running under edgy? when i load module ipw3945 i get the error "unkown symbol in module" . when i see dmesg there are errors like "unknown symbol ieee80211..." . dont know what to do
<ardchoille> phixnay: Nevermind, stick to what jrib suggests.
<bulmer> phixnay: that will not do...use cron as everyone has suggested
<amar> ikonia: " don't have permission"
<leon> you  bulmer
<ikonia> pleed: sounds like the module is for the wrong kernel
<zmaster> where can i get drivers for my cannon IP Pixma 3000
<ikonia> amar change the permissions
<phixnay> jrib: what is the difference between halt and power off? bulmer: what command do I tell cron to do?
<ikonia> zmaster: cannon has poor support
<amar> ikonia: " don't have permission to write into dis folder"
<IdleOne> zmaster, you cant
<pleed> so what shall i do? ikonia
<jrib> phixnay: I don't know
<ikonia> amar change the permissions
<ikonia> pleed: where did you get the driver
<IdleOne> zmaster, canon does not supply linux drivers...you can ask them to but they wont
<texas_john> amar: type man chmod for more information
<pleed> was a deb packet
<zmaster> so im stuck with crap color printing and great black and white printing
<bulmer> phixnay: man cron  and see the samples there .or google for sample cron entries
<amar> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ikonia> pleed: for ubuntu or debian - and where did you get it
<IdleOne> zmaster, google turbolinux it is not free but it will make your canon printer work
<zmaster> my color print is all distorted and is mixed with different colors and the text gets all cut off
<zmaster> ok il try that
<amar> texas: i will try
<zmaster> but is tnhere no other free alternative
<walrus> what is the best gui svn client for ubuntu ppl??
<ikonia> zmaster: no
<IdleOne> zmaster, nope :/
<ikonia> walrus: thats personal opinion - try them see what you like
<AlexC_> Hi hi
<pleed> ikonia: from packages.debian.org
<walrus> ikonia, but give me some options to try =) ...
<zmaster> ah well
<ikonia> pleed: thats for "debian" this is "ubuntu"
<texas_john> walrus: rapidsvn
<phixnay> does anybody know the right way to turn off a computer from the terminal?
<ikonia> walrus: just google
<walrus> ok ..
<pleed> ikonia: arent they compatible?
<erUSUL> phixnay: man shutdown
<texas_john> phixnay: sudo halt
<lakcaj> phixnay, shutdown -h now
<ikonia> pleed: no - thats debian - this is ubuntu
<socialdisorder> can anyone tell where i could get Automatix from? The getautomatix site isn't working
<zmaster> IdleOne: do you own a psp since im having problems ecoding vids for it, i use ffmpeg and it works fine for all resolutions besides 480x272 (i want 480x272) since in windows i can do it and thats the highest res the psp supports so it looks sweet
<ikonia> socialdisorder: no - but I can tell you don't use automatrix
<pleed> ok thanks a lot ikonia
<phixnay> lakcaj: what's the difference between -h and -P?
<erUSUL> !automatix | socialdisorder
<ubotu> socialdisorder: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<IdleOne> zmaster, sorry I dont but Im sure there is someone in here who could probably help you
<ikonia> !goodbotuse > erusul
<texas_john> socialdisorder: try easyubuntu
<lakcaj> phixnay, man shutdown
<zmaster> IdleOne: thanks
<lakcaj> phixnay, it's all in there... the system choice will be to shut off the computer, but you can use whatever you want
<socialdisorder> thanks
<phixnay> lakcaj: I already read that, I just don't understand the difference between halt and power off
<zmaster> m having problems ecoding vids for psp, i use ffmpeg and it works fine for all resolutions besides 480x272 (i want 480x272) since in windows i can do it and thats the highest res the psp supports so it looks sweet
<erUSUL> ikonia: i stand corrected, thak you
<Hoxxin> its only 17:40 im gonna go in the shower
<ikonia> erUSUL: it wasn't a "hey" it was an "fyi"
<Hoxxin> ooops sorry wrong chan :P
<leopartux> hi  i have just installed ubuntu how can i install turkish language support
<ikonia> erUSUL: hope that didn't come across pushy
<lakcaj> phixnay, I believe you can make the system shutdown, but not actually power down
<phixnay> lakcaj: so the system always chooses power off with -h?
<phixnay> ok, got it
<lakcaj> phixnay, yes, by default
<pleed> ikonia: do you know where i can download ubuntu packages?
<ikonia> pleed: the ubuntu repo's
<AlexC_> pleed: packages.ubuntu.com
<Tseligas> ikonia: when you run mplayer along with other sound apps does the sound work?
<lakcaj> pleed, why do you need to download packages?
<fortitUs> hey.. does ubuntu have better driver support than fedoracore?
<ikonia> Tseligas: yup
<ikonia> fortitUs: thats a matter of opinion
<phixnay> lakcaj: so to turn off the computer at 10:46 am I would do "sudo shutdown -h 10:46"
<IndyGunFreak> fortitUs: in my experience, yes it does
<AlexC_> pleed: but you use apt-get or Synaptic to download packages anyway
<ikonia> fortitUs: just remember they both use the same kernels
<Tseligas> even if u start it second in row?
<pleed> lakcaj: i get an error when i build the ipw driver so i tried packages
<bulmer> leopartux: you did not select your turkish cyrillic at install time? maybe you need to re-install again?
<lakcaj> pleed, I see
<ikonia> Tseligas: yup
<Tseligas> shit
<ikonia> Tseligas: What was the need for the bad lanaguage
<leopartux> it was asked but i did not chose it
<lakcaj> phixnay, I believe so, yes
<ikonia> Tseligas: that was totally un called for
<zmaster> what ffmpeg command line do you use to convert psp video for 480x272 and that actually works on psp
<AlexC_> !language | Tseligas
<ubotu> Tseligas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<texas_john> tseligas: hey there, watch your language, would'ya?
<erUSUL> ikonia: i understand it correctly but english is not my mother tongue i'm spanish maybe the phrase 'i stand corrected' is not the one i should have used... ;)
<phixnay> lakcaj:cool
<ikonia> erUSUL: not at all, just wanted to make sure I didn't offend
<leon> dbfjemnd
<AlexC_> pleed: use Synaptic, (System->Admin->Synaptic) to install software packages
<leon> ubuntu
<ikonia> leon:  what about it ?
<Tseligas> i am stuck so many hours in front of the computer trying to fix that that it came naturaly ->like talking loud ->typing public
<pleed> AlexC_: thanks but i dont have ipw3945 / firmware in my repository
<ikonia> Tseligas: no excuse
<leon> fock ben to leet
<phixnay> lakcaj: I'm going to test a cron job that runs at 10:50 and shuts the computer down at 10:51
<adaptr> heh
<Tseligas> well there is one
<AlexC_> pleed: then it wont be in packages.ubuntu.com either, as that is what Synaptic/apt-get use. Have you enabled the extra repositories? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<lakcaj> phixnay, cool, if I see you quit this channel at 10:51 then it must have worked :)
<phixnay> lakcaj:does this look correct? # m h  dom mon dow   command
<phixnay> 50 10 * * * shutdown -h 10:51
<very`tired> how do i create a shortcut in ubuntu? (from command line)
<ikonia> Tseligas: there isn't - just say sorry and try not to use bad lanaguage again
<lakcaj> phixnay, I haven't played with cron in some time, sorry
<fredl> hi guys, I'm trying to mount an .iso file but it says 'mount: Not a directory' when I type mount -o loop /mnt/pal-lsw2.iso /tmp/bla
<IndyGunFreak> very`tired: why dont' you just use the gui?
<phixnay> lakcaj: ok
<AlexC_> very`tired: Linux uses System Links, so you do "ln -s /directory/from /directory/to"
<leopartux> i open add remove applications and search for language
<Sasa> Hi All...I have a newbie question that has been bothering me for a while: what programming language is Linux written in? What programming language are applications that can be downloaded through synaptic written in? I know Java is supported, but could there be others?
<very`tired> k thx
<texas_john> phixnay: your job needs to have root rights
<phixnay> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<lakcaj> fredl, did you create the /tmp/bla directory?
<leopartux> i found languagu support
<texas_john> sasa: c
<fredl> lakcaj, yes I did, it's there.
<Tseligas> you are serious ? If yes sry if not u got me
<ikonia> Sasa: the kernel is C - the rest is different languages
<pleed> AlexC_: dont know i ll look
<leopartux> will i install this one ?
<ikonia> Tseligas: yes, I'm serious. I found your bad language uncalled for
<phixnay> texas_jon: yes, I'm using the root cron (sudo crontab -e)
<AlexC_> Sasa: Kernel is pure C, programs in the repositores (that you get via Synaptic) can be in any language
<Sasa> thank you very much...
<Sasa> except for Java and C, what other environments are supported for programming in Linux
<david_> Using ubuntu how would i use konqueror as a replacement for nautilus?
<erUSUL> Sasa: C is very widely used in open source but for example kde is written in c++
<fredl> lakcaj, it says: root@positron:/tmp# mount -o loop /mnt/pal-lsw2.iso /tmp/bla
<fredl> mount: Not a directory
<AlexC_> Sasa: #ubuntu-offtopic #linux
<pleed> AlexC_: well i have them. so i have to build it all myself
<texas_john> sasa: you can easily download the sources with apt-get source programname to see what it's written in
<fredl> lakcaj, it's definitely an iso file: /mnt/pal-lsw2.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data
<Tseligas> i was just trying to make fun of it  dont be so harsh
<lakcaj> fredl, what about mount -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/pal-lsw2.iso /tmp/bla
<lakcaj> fredl, and can you cd into the /tmp/bla directory?
<fredl> lakcaj, same error message
<fredl> lakcaj, yes I can
<ciberboy> cos
<rdz> !print screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about print screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tenco> soundray: system works with debian :)
<lakcaj> fredl, is this all on the same drive/partition?
<tenco> soundray: then it will be a debian-route :)
<fredl> lakcaj, yup it is.
<jrib> fredl: what about  file /tmp/bla
<rdz> !screencapture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencapture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phixnay> lakcaj: it's 10:51 and I'm not shut down
<Tseligas> is there any app similar to task manager in windows?
<AlexC_> rdz: what you trying to do?
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I tunnel traffic so that I can use Azureus behind a proxy?
<phixnay> lakcaj: I tested cron and I know it's working
<leopartux> the installation of language support asked for ubuntu cd
<Tseligas> or command
<jrib> phixnay: see if you got any mail from cron,  sudo mutt
<david_> Using ubuntu how would i use konqueror as a replacement for nautilus?
<ardchoille> Tseligas: gnome-system-monitor
<fredl> jrb, what do you mean?
<AlexC_> Tseligas: System->Admin->System Monitor
<soundray> tenco: that's good
<senki> hali
<jrib> fredl: the command:  file /tmp/bla
<fredl> jrb: /tmp/bla/: directory
<erUSUL> Tseligas: System>Admin>System Monitor
<phixnay> jrib: command not found
<Tseligas> thank u
<senki> ubuntu 4ever:)
<leopartux> does it install the package from cd
<AlexC_> !repeat | david_
<ubotu> david_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lakcaj> phixnay, the command has to be run as root..... could that be the issue? (or sudo, whatever you use)
<senki> hungary?
<rdz> AlexC_, what command is ubuntu using when pressing alt + print screen
<fredl> jrib, lakcaj I can mount another iso that way, perhaps the difference is that pal-lsw2.iso is LARGE
<phixnay> sudo: mutt: command not found
<ardchoille> phixnay: Did you install mutt?
<ikonia> phixnay: install mutt
<phixnay> ardchoille: no. what is mutt?
<ardchoille> !mutt
<ubotu> mutt: text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.12-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 990 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<AlexC_> rdz: hum ...
<arpith> hi where can i download and install qbasic for ubuntu?
<senki> Chanels #Bluetorrent no sympatish
<ikonia> phixnay: how do you expect the command "mutt" to work if you've not installed it
<Tsool> Hiya folks. I'm trying to connect to my wireless network from the live cd-bootup. My network is hidden and encrypted with a 128bit wep-key. Linux finds the network adapter, but when I try to enter the key I can only enter so many hex-digits, and, naturally, the connection fails. How can I reach my network from the livecd? *Without* changing the encryption level.
<fredl> does -o loop have a maximum size?
<ikonia> arpith: qbasic is a microsoft product
<texas_john> arpith: use freebasic
<phixnay> ikonia: it might have been preinstalled
<senki> van itt magyar??
<_pb> ubotu; what is mutt
<phixnay> ikonia: like you don't have to install "ls" to use it
<GazzaF> I have two computers, one XP and one ubuntu. Both use a router to connect to the internet. I have managed to get both online using the same IP address 192.168.1.48, however, once one is connected the other cannot. Is this because they are sharing the same IP address?
<senki> szal nincsen?
<ardchoille> arpith: You might be interested in RealBasi, FreeBasic or gambas.
<leopartux> which program are you using for irc
<ikonia> phixnay: read the basic docs and you'll get an idea what your doing - its much better than asking questions like that in here
<senki> mert akkor mek
<AlexC_> GazzaF:every PC must have a unique IP
<senki> quit
<lakcaj> GazzaF, yes
<GazzaF> okay
<erUSUL> GazzaF: sure, whay are you using the same ip for both? it makes no sense
<GazzaF> how do i set up two different IPS?
<GazzaF> Ips *
<AlexC_> GazzaF: just change it ... System->Admin->Networking
<lakcaj> GazzaF, have the router assign IPs using DHCP
<phixnay> jrib: it's asking me to configure postfix...
<GazzaF> DHCP does not work for me
<AlexC_> GazzaF: then make it static
<jrib> phixnay: configure it for local mail on your system only
<phixnay> ok
<phixnay> mail name?
<erUSUL> and whyu dose dhcp assing the same ip to two different computers?
<zmaster> what ffmpeg command line do you use to convert psp video for 480x272 and that actually works on psp
<zmaster> what ffmpeg command line do you use to convert psp video for 480x272 and that actually works on psp
<ikonia> zmaster: ask once
<jrib> phixnay: whatever you want
<phixnay> jrib: you mean I can just leave it as the default "localhost" ?
<jrib> phixnay: sure
<fredl> so nobody knows how to mount my .iso? :/
<zmaster> ikonia: my bad
<ikonia> fred man mount
<ikonia> fredl: man mount
<GazzaF> i can make one static, however, since i only know one working IP address I can only do this with one computer, say the linux box. How can I make both IPs static?
<soundray> !iso | fredl
<ubotu> fredl: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<adaptr> fredl: loop mount, man mount for details
<fredl> ikonia, I know that, mount -o loop /file.iso /mnt
<leopartux> does ubuntu cache the packages? or will i download them again
<fredl> problem is that it doesnt WORK :)
<ikonia> leopartux: download them
<texas_john> fredl: you might try -t udf
<AlexC_> GazzaF: you router would have set up an IP range that can be used. So say if it issued the range 192.168.1.2 -> 192.168.1.200 then you can use any IP in that range.
<erUSUL> leopartux: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<phixnay> jrib: mutt says mail does not exist. create it?
<fredl> texas_john, I tried that too but it gives me a funky error
<phixnay> jrib, nvm\
<jrib> phixnay: sure.  But you may need to have the cron job fail again for it to resend the mail
<withaY> anyone know why sites/pages with a fair amount of ajax-ified javascript run SO slow in firefox?
<fredl> texas_john, it says in syslog: [17382886.520000]  UDF-fs: No VRS found
<phixnay> jrib: ok
<CarloX> ending is near!
<CarloX> where are you?
<GazzaF> AlexC_: how do i find out this range that the router set up?
<soundray> withaY: do you have a sample URL handy?
<AlexC_> GazzaF: connect to you're router via a browser and go to the IP address of the router, then go through the settings - but you shouldn't have to really
<phixnay> jrib: I think mutt is configed wrong: it says 'no mailbox'
<AlexC_> GazzaF: it would have automatically set a big range
<CarloX> where are you?
<ikonia> CarloX: this is ubuntu support - not phylosiphy
<CarloX> i'm here
<CarloX> LOL ikonia
<AlexC_> CarloX: What are you on about?
<CarloX> :)
<ikonia> CarloX: do you have an ubuntu question yes / no
<CarloX> not nothing
<leopartux> Erusul there are 175 packages
<jrib> phixnay: that's ok, just means you don't have any mail
<CarloX> sorry
<withaY> soundray:  i'll find one that doesn't require a login.  give me a second.
<mahatma> jrib: I see in the terminal, when getting that message: authenticate '/tmp/tmpA_x7bp/feisty.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpA_x7bp/feisty.tar.gz.gpg'
<mahatma> exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 131072, so I guess they forgot to update the gpg file
<CarloX> i'm only joking
<CarloX> sorry
<AlexC_> !paste | mahatma
<ubotu> mahatma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> CarloX: do you have an ubuntu question yes / no
<phixnay> oh ok
<phixnay> jrib: I'll try cron again
<mahatma> AlexC_: well, it was only two lines;)
<leopartux> does this mean that i downlaod them from internet or ....
<ikonia> leopartux: yes
<jrib> mahatma: might be
<fredl> well I guess I'm just going to have to burn it...
<Cribbzter> anyone know how i can get ndiswrapper?
<ikonia> Cribbzter: the ubuntu repo's
<AlexC_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phixnay> jrib: cron line now is   "03 11 * * * shutdown -h 11:04"
<Cribbzter> ikonia ?? what is that?
<leopartux> then i think that they are all dependencies
<AlexC_> Cribbzter: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<Cribbzter> !ndiswrapper
<ikonia> Cribbzter: the ubuntu repos - where ubuntu software is held
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> Cribbzter: that info is still on screen
<leopartux> because i only install pdf and language support
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >cribbzter
<Gfather> soundray: http://www.qtds.com/products.asp?recnumber=947 <-- powerline bridge i use
<Tsool> Hiya folks. I'm trying to connect to my wireless network from the live cd-bootup. My network is hidden and encrypted with a 128bit wep-key, but the live-cd only accepts a 64-bit key.How can I reach my network from the livecd? *Without* changing the encryption level.
<tkcom> ouch
<ikonia> Tsool: check if your network card supports 128bit under linux
<ikonia> tkcom: what ?
<Lunar_Lamp> I am getting errors when I start azureus. It crashes on starting: http://www.pastebin.it/index.php?id=2935
<withaY> soundray:  do you happen to have a google account?  a perfect example are google docs & spreadsheets.  sorry, i can't think of others offhand.
<Tsool> ikonia: It does, under windows. Would you know where I check it for linux?
<phixnay> jrib: k, nothing happened. should I do sudo mutt now?
<ikonia> Tsool: the product documention
<jrib> phixnay: yes
<soundray> Gfather: thanks, it could be a nice solution if it worked (even if it's a bit on the expensive side)
<Tsool> ikonia: That's a good one ;) - when did any documentation come with anything 'bout linux?!
<soundray> withaY: how do Google maps work for you - do you get the problem with those?
<phixnay> jrib: /var/mail/root no such directory
<amar> i tried to change the permissions to volume using the following commands:
<Gfather> soundray: I already use those
<ikonia> Tsool: its all over the internet
<phixnay> jrib: should I mkdir?
<jrib> phixnay: ok, to make sure mail would get delivered if a command failed.  Try the cronjob:  * * * * * oiadfjsisduhfaisudoh
<soundray> Gfather: I know, that's why I said "if it worked" ;)
<amar>  i tried to change the permissions to volume using the following commands:
<Cribbzter> well i dont actually understand how i can get ndiswrapper and support is lacking i think im a n00b
<amar> user@host:/home/user$ sudo umount /dev/xxxx
<Tsool> ikonia: Yeah, I know how to use google - I just thought that there might be some gathered, central source.
<amar> user@host:/home/user$ sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup1
<ikonia> Tsool: not tha tI'm aware of
<amar> user@host:/home/user$ gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<withaY> soundray:  they eventually start crawling.
<ikonia> Tsool: linuxcompatible.com may say something
<AlexC_> !enter  | amar
<ubotu> amar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AlexC_> !pastebin | amar
<ubotu> amar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tsool> ikonia: thx, i'll have a peek
<ikonia> Tsool: note I said "maybe"
<`Jessie> I have a HP Pavilion dv6245us notebook.... apparently all the audio devices but the builtin speakers are on another audio device. How do I set this up so I can use them?
<Tsool> ikonia: I won't hold you responsible, nor sue you. Have no fear!
<tkcom> is there any other way to lock the screen's gamma setting without having to launch nvidia-settings every bootup?
<phixnay> jrib: k, installed crontab, waiting for minute to change
<Morrissey> In Amarok, Is there a way to update all the covers on my iPod without have to delete all songs just to let them in again?
<zmaster> can any one help me encode a psp video at 480x272
<withaY> soundray:  you know those newer photo galleries that people are using where you click on a pic, it causes the page to fade to dark and you have a zoomed image of the photo you clicked on top?  those are REALLY slow.
<soundray> withaY: once the different map levels are cached, I can zoom in and out within a fraction of a second.
<Phasor> I've just used ntfsresize to resize my 200GiB partition to 130GiB and it said something about using fdisk. Does anyone know what I should do now in order to make the 70GiB usable as a partition to install Ubuntu onto?
<neo_> someone?
<phixnay> jrib: minute changed, checking mutt
<neo_> !obuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neo_> !0buntu
<Tsool> While I'm slacking here I might as well ask another question. Is anybody here listening to FM radio with your PC, using Ubuntu? If so, what hardware are you using?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 0buntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> !someone | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> neo_: whats the problem
<neo_> ikonia i have an problem
<ikonia> neo_: what is it
<sebas891> hi, anyone knows a package that could monitor a ssh tunnel and make sure it is always running ?
<AlexC_> ><
<neo_> i will edit something but i cant edit it because it is of "root"
<ikonia> sebas891: ps is probably easy - or netstat
<ikonia> neo_: use sudo
<neo_> whats the command to make it mijnes?
<AlexC_> !sudo | neo_
<phixnay> jrib still says 'no mailbox' /var/mail/root: no such file or dirctory
<ubotu> neo_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neo_> yes but what command?
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >alexc
<fredl> hmm, I think my .iso is an XDVDFS (XBOX), anybody know how to mount this under Linux?
<soundray> withaY: I haven't seen an AJAX-based one of those yet
<ikonia> neo_: sudo
<neo_> to change the edit rightsd
<AlexC_> neo_: read the links in that message above
<ikonia> neo_: sudo for the last time
<neo_> i wanna edit an file
<jrib> phixnay: ok, let me try this
<soundray> withaY: but since maps are slow for you, too, I think we've found a test case.
<neo_> oki
<socialdisorder> does anyone know if you can get itunes to work in Ubuntu?
<AlexC_> ikonia: ? that did nothing....
<task0> hello all, how do i regenerate the fstab??
<knight> which is the good peer to peer searching and downloading software in ubuntu?
<fazed> hey i have been having a problem with machine hangs when logging out of X (Nvidia binary drivers, no berly etc) and i found a work around. but dont understand why it works, can anyone help me?
<soundray> withaY: have you tried another browser, e.g. epiphany?
<ikonia> neo_: AlexC_didn't it - hang on
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >alexc_
<ikonia> AlexC_: any better ?
<ardchoille> neo_: you don't want to be chaning perms on system files unless absolutely necessary. It's better to edit files with sudo
<tkcom> socialdisorder:would it run under wine?
<ikonia> task0: you re-type it
<jrib> phixnay: oh, do 'mutt' without sudo.  root's mail seems to get rerouted...
<sebas891> ikonia: I mean if the tunnel goes down it starts it again.
<socialdisorder> sorry i'm a noob, wine?
<ikonia> sebas891: not possible
<withaY> soundray: think that would make much of a difference since it's still the gecko engine (and everything else required) underneath?
<ikonia> sebas891: you'd have to script it
<AlexC_> ikonia: ahh, I tend not to use that because sometimes the user doesn't even know they recieved the message. In this main chat they can see it easily,
<Sasa> hey guys, I have another question: how safe is web-browsing and irc etc with Ubuntu with no virus protection?
<tkcom> or else... write to Apple for iTunes linux version >.<
<ikonia> AlexC_: something thats being tried at the moment, to cut down on the noise
<Sasa> what about firewall
<task0> ikonia, and how do i do that? how do i get data to retyping?
<amar> I have pasted my pro in dis link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7501/
<neo_> ikonia: i know but i need to edit this file: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<ikonia> task0: you type mount and work it out
<amar> can anyone hlep me
<ikonia> neo_: - last time - use sudo - then your editor then the file
<neo_> and there standing nothing about chmod
<Phasor> At the moment, ntfsresize says: Current volume size: 139999994368 bytes; Current device size: 200038777344 bytes. How do I get the 60-odd GiB ready for Ubuntu to be installed onto?
<sebas891> ikonia: well... I thought something would have been done. :(
<AlexC_> Sasa: Linux doesn't really need a Anti Virus,
<Almindor> how can I print a PDF document "wide ways" ?
<ikonia> sebas891: nop
<ardchoille> Sasa: You don't really have to worry about viruses in Linux, there aren't any active one.
<ikonia> nope
<Almindor> I don't see anything like that in the print options
<phixnay> jrib, should I mkdir /var/Mail/root
<jrib> phixnay: no
<Almindor> and rotating in the pdf viewer doesn't have effect
<Sasa> thank you AlexCX and ardchoille
<sebas891> ikonia: thx
<AlexC_> Sasa: Linux comes built in with a Firewall called IPTables, aswell
<soundray> withaY: that's why I think it would make a good test case, to see if your firefox might be poorly configured
<fazed> hey i have been having a problem with machine hangs when logging out of X (Nvidia binary drivers, no berly etc) and i found a work around. but dont understand why it works, can anyone help me?
<amar>  I have pasted my pro in dis link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7501/
<jrib> amar: what version of ubuntu?
<Sasa> IPTables...where can I find it
<AlexC_> !repeat | amar
<ubotu> amar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amar> jrib:5.10
<leos> i dont want desktop icons for hard disk partitions
<AlexC_> Sasa: it's all ready installed, coems default with the Linux kernel
<texas_john> Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier'n puttin' it back in.
<jrib> amar: try this command instead:   gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
* GazzaF breathes happily :)
<leos> how can i delete them just delete?
<GazzaF> I have both working
<erUSUL> Sasa: apt-cache search iptables
<Sasa> is there any way I could see it, AlexC, I'm just curiuos
<erUSUL> leos: man rm
<ikonia> Sasa: see what
<GazzaF> thanks going out to any who helped here
<amar> jrib: but dat is used to change repos........ rite??
<phixnay> jrib: what do I do then?
<AlexC_> Sasa: for a front end (GUI) to IPtables you'll need to install Firestarter
<Sasa> IPTables, Ikonia
<jrib> amar: erm right, sorry.  I mean:  gksudo "gedit /etc/fstab"
<GazzaF> I shall log back in on linux and help others through what i've learned :)
<cr7> siema;d
<ikonia> Sasa: type "iptables"
<Sasa> oh, gotcha
<jrib> phixnay: does just "mutt" without sudo still have no mail?
<amar> jrib: k..... i 'll try
<cr7> mowi tu ktos po polku??;/;pp;
<rasputnik> hi, i need to burn an iso from the command line - how do you drive cdrecord?
<jrib> !pl | cr7
<phixnay> jrib: noooooo, that has lots of mail about "Cron Daemon" : )
<ubotu> cr7: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Sasa> I typed "grep IPTables" and the terminal just sits there
<jrib> phixnay: heh, start reading
<amar> jrib: ya got dat file
<ikonia> rasputnik: man cdrecord
<jrib> amar: ok, is it still blank?
<pantalaimon_> how can i have the root filesystem in a logical volume?
<rasputnik> ikonia: it's ok to say you don't know :)
<soundray> withaY: I just tried epiphany here, and there is a small, but noticeable difference (ie. epiphany is faster)
<ikonia> pantalaimon_: make a colume copy it over
<AlexC_> Sasa: Linux is case sensative. do "man iptables"
<ikonia> rasputnik: I do know, thats why I'm not asking how to do it
<soundray> withaY: with the same maps page, I mean
<neo_> ikonia: i needed this gksudo "gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf"
<amar> jrib: nope...... it contains the permissions to diff volumes
<Sasa> Thank you AlexC
<Sasa> wow, you guys rock
<Phasor> !fdisk
<neo_> jrib: thanks voor gksudo "gedit /etc/fstab" that command you sad to someone :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> Sasa: hehe you're welcome
<rasputnik> pantalaimon_: not sure you still can on edgy? the installer doesn't offer lvm as an install option any more
<jrib> amar: k, so you are good to go now?
<amar> jrib: can i change the values here??
<jrib> amar: what values?  What do you want to change?
<Phasor> Do I need to use fdisk to set up my partitions to use for installing Ubuntu onto?
<ardchoille> Sasa: You'll find this channel quite awesome :)
<rasputnik> ikonia: is there a reason you don't want to tell me? are you shy?
<amar> i wanna change the permission to my volume...
<pantalaimon_> rasputnik, the alternate cd does
<leos> i right click the icon and select umount :
<[Ayanami] > Hey, folks. I'm in Windows right now, and I'm wondering what channel would be appropriate to figure out how to go Ubuntu 24/7 :)
<fazed> how do i change the default runlevel?
<Phasor> I've tried using gparted but that throws up an error about bad sectors
<Sasa> ardchoille, awesome indeed!
<ikonia> rasputnik: I've just told you how to get the info "man cdrecord"
<rasputnik> pantalaimon_: oh, cool - didn't know about that, thanks.
<amar> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions?highlight=%28volume%29%7C%28permission%29
<Phasor> However, I've successfully used ntfsresize on it
<ikonia> rasputnik: is there a reason you don't want to read the man page
<Sasa> ok, another quick newbie question
<jrib> amar: ok, what are they now and what do you want them to become?
<AlexC_> [Ayanami] : ... what do you mean? What channel? ??
<phixnay> jrib: /bin/sh: shutdown:
<rasputnik> ikonia: the man page is extremely long and i just want to burn the iso
<phixnay> not found
<Sasa> where can I find system information, such as exact version of my Ubuntu
<AlexC_> [Ayanami] : how to go Ubuntu 24/7 ... uninstall Windows, install Ubuntu.
<amar> jrib: can u plz chk dis link;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions?highlight=%28volume%29%7C%28permission%29
<AlexC_> Sasa: Places->About Ubuntu?
<Sasa> GUI preferred, of course
<pantalaimon_> ikonia, i dont understand... i think the problem is that the kernel cant find the logical volume to mount it as root
<ikonia> rasputnik: if you read the man page - down near the bottom you'll find examples
<AlexC_> Sasa: sorry, System->
<jrib> phixnay: ah, /sbin must not be in the $PATH when cron runs.... try  /sbin/shutdown
<amar> i'm referring to dis link
<[Ayanami] > AlexC_: Well, would that be a general #Ubuntu question, or maybe #Unbutu-<Something>?
<ikonia> pantalaimon_: you need ot create a volume, then copy the data onto it, then change the boot info in grub and fstab
<jrib> amar: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<phixnay> jrib: ok
<amar> jrib: k
<ikonia> [Ayanami] : do you want help with windows
<AlexC_> [Ayanami] : oh, I understand. Hum ... not sure.
<Sasa> brilliance....
<amar>  #ubuntu-classroom
<[Ayanami] > Also, yeah, but then there's the little issue of workflow falling to a stop. :(
<AlexC_> Sasa: was that what you wanted?
<ikonia> [Ayanami] : join #windows
<soundray> [Ayanami] : if that's a critical issue, it would be better to get a second machine for trying Ubuntu.
<feryana> Hi!
<Sasa> I noticed Ubuntu has functionality very similar to Windows Update, with a little icon in the "systemtray"
<rasputnik> ikonia: is it even the right tool to use? I'm getting 'There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer' error running '-scanbus'
<amar> jrib: where shld i type dat
<[Ayanami] > ikonia doesn't understand what I mean, I guess. since its not a Windows support issue.
<AlexC_> Sasa: Ubuntu's is far far far far more powerful
<ikonia> rasputnik: yup - its a fine tool
<jrib> amar: like this right here:   /join #ubuntu-classroom
<amar> jrib: how to join dat chanel
<Sasa> what kinda thing gets patched up here
<ikonia> Sasa: all things
<ikonia> Sasa: you'll find good intro docs on http://www.ubuntu.com
<rasputnik> ikonia: but if -scanbus doesn't see the drive, how do i know what dev= should be?
<pantalaimon_> ikonia, copy what data onto the volume? all stuff from root?
<AlexC_> Sasa: Windows Update can only update Windows. Ubuntu update manager can update the _entire_ system, even programs you install afterwards. Like ... Gaim will get updates etc, or X etc
<ikonia> pantalaimon_: yup
<phixnay> jrib: 20 11 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h 11:21
<Sasa> oh wow...understood, thank you AlexC
<feryana> I'm going to purchase a new computer very soon... I would like to know if I can transfer everything from this computer to the new one, because I won't use the copy of windows (of course) but start over with everything.. awwww... it's possible?
<superbear> hi. can someone tell me how to send a signal to a prozess to tell him to stop, without killing the prozess directly with kill
<ikonia> feryana: are you wanting to use ubuntu
<ikonia> superbear: kill -$anything will kill the process
<AlexC_> superbear: ? thats the only way?
<feryana> ikonia of course.... that's what I have, since a year and a half :)
<Cribbzter> anyone that cvould help me with install of Ndiswrapper?
<phixnay> jrib: Broadcast message from root@patrickishere
<phixnay>         (unknown) at 11:20 ...
<phixnay> The system is going down for halt IN ONE MINUTE!
<pantalaimon_> ikonia, but i think i already did it, because during installation i made a logica volume be the root filesystem
<jrib> phixnay: bye
<rasputnik> superbear: man signal - but sending SIGSTOP doesn't always stop a process
<ikonia> pantalaimon_: so the data should already be on an lvm
<phixnay> jrib: lol thx
<Sasa> what you say Ubuntu us far far far more powerful, what are you referring to? I can feel it having so much under the hood, but I can't see it all, as I'm just one humble infatuated noob.
<phixnay> jrib: sudo shutdown -c
<ikonia> Sasa: you'll find good intro docs on http://www.ubuntu.com
<AlexC_> Sasa: you'll get use to it. What I meant was Ubuntu's update manager/package manager is far more powerful than "Windows Update" which can only update Windows, not programs installed on Windows
<pantalaimon_> ikonia, yes... the /boot is on a fisical partition so grub can find the vmlinuz and stuff but then when it tries to boot the kernel, the kernel says something like it wasnt able to mount root
<soundray> [Ayanami] : your workflow is going to stop for a while if you do a hard switch to 24/7 ubuntu. Would it not be better to dual-boot until you know what ubuntu can and can't do for you?
<pantalaimon_> ikonia, physical*
<ikonia> pantalaimon_: you need to investigate why
<feryana> ikonia it's possible to copy all my Ubuntu (laptop) to the new desktop that I will purchase?
<AlexC_> Sasa: here, this is a good read to get use to Ubuntu/Linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<jrib> phixnay: erm, why are you still here?
<ikonia> pantalaimon_: having /boot on a physical partition is good
<paLindr0me> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ikonia> feryana: you can copy data - not the ubuntu install
<phixnay> jrib: sudo shutdown -c
<jrib> phixnay: oh
<rasputnik> pantalaimon_: have you passed a 'root=/dev/mapper/whatever' argument to grub?
<feryana> ikonia , so I have to start over and install everything again?
<phixnay> jrib: lol
<ikonia> feryana: yup
<phixnay> I'm going to test it again
<phixnay> this time for real
<soundray> feryana: no, you can transfer data over from the old to the new machine
<pantalaimon_> ikonia, yes, but i think the problem is that the kernel has no idea where is this /dev/mapper/whatever
<AlexC_> phixnay: is Ubuntu not shutting down for you with "shutdow" ?
<ikonia> pantalaimon_: it should do - lvm is already installed
<feryana> soundray, and how? what should I need to do?
<pantalaimon_> rasputnik, , yes, but i think the problem is that the kernel has no idea where is this /dev/mapper/whatever
<feryana> soundray , and how? what should I need to do?
<ikonia> feryana: you can only copy data - not the ubuntu install
<phixnay> AlexC_: shutdown is working correctly, I did "sudo shutdown -c" to cancel the shutdown
<soundray> feryana: install ubuntu on the new machine (takes 20 to 30 minutes). Network them. Copy the data over.
<Cribbzter> why do my efforts to instal ndiswrapper fail with no permissions!
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I tunnel traffic so that I can use Azureus behind a proxy?
<AlexC_> phixnay: oh ... just cos when I do "shutdown -h now" it never ever works. It just kicks me to CLI ... not sure why it is. Oh well, I never use it anyway lol
<phixnay> lol that is strange
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: you need to have direct access to the internet from your host
<withaY> soundray: so i tested epiphany and although it's a bit faster and is taking up less memory, i still get slow heavy javascript pages.  here's just one example of an ajax-ified gallery that will slow to a crawl:  http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/
<pantalaimon_> rasputnik, in some howto i saw something like you need a special initrd image that can find the logical volumes and allow the kernel to mount root there
<phixnay> AlexC_ were you root?
<untitled1> where can i read about making bootsplash in kubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, can't I tunnel the traffic through an SSH connection?
<AlexC_> phixnay: no, but I've tried root and sudo and everything, still no luck
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: yes - but you need a direct connection to the internet
<feryana> soundray , yes I'm downloading the new version.  And then? I must install all the software again and configurate everything once more?
<rasputnik> pantalaimon_: that's why I wondered if it was still supported - you need the device mapper bits in the kernel
<ikonia> feryana: yes
<nowhere> Hi, I'm trying to set up dapper here but after installing ati drivers for ati 9600 and reboot it gets caught into an endless one.. After the first time I installed ubuntu again and tried another method.. Same problem :(
<ikonia> rasputnik: I was under the impression its part of the default install
<phixnay> AlexC: weird. I guess if you never have to use it, it's no biggie
<FactTech> Question: Does anyone know the name of the software underlying the "add/remove" function in Xfce?
<AlexC_> phixnay: yeah exactly, no worries :P
<soundray> feryana: if your concern is the packages you have installed, you can do 'dpkg --get-selections >/tmp/selections', copy /tmp/selections to the new machine and do 'cat /tmp/selections | dpkg --set-selections'
<pantalaimon_> rasputnik, and this is not already there by default, i mean do i have to recompile the kernel maybe?
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, what do you mean "direct connection to the internet". Wouldn;t this work: PC-->ssh-->HomeServer-->direct-->Torrents
<rasputnik> ikonia:  my lvm root was installed back on breezy, then upgraded - but a fresh install didn't seem to support it.
<Sasa> ok, I'm out....once again, you guys ROCK
<feryana> ok soundray thanks!
<minh> how do i configure my xorg?
<rasputnik> pantalaimon_: to be honest i dont' know. you can probably just add stuff to the ramdisk
<soundray> withaY: they load reasonably fast here. Is your machine page swapping?
<skywalker> hi
<feryana> soundray that includees the softeware? or just the dependences
<rasputnik> ok, i've read the manpage for the third time and it's dreadful. what's the right cdrecord incantation?
<soundray> feryana: 'man dpkg' for details
<AlexC_> minh: either edit the file "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<feryana> ok
<untitled1_> where can i read about making bootsplash in ubuntu?
<ssl_> plz,how to enable 'super-key' on xfce?how to use the 'xmodmap' command?
<skywalker> I have no sound do configure it in KDE or the Ub desktop or it does not matter?
<minh> thx AlexC, i'm trying to install compiz (http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/)
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: yes that will work
<soundray> rasputnik: I think growisofs will give you less dread
<withaY> soundray: the zoomed images load fast for you in that example i provided a link to?  and how would i monitor page swapping if i were to test?
<ikonia> rasputnik: I thought it was fine in 6.06 I could be wrong
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, ok, I thought so. Do you have any idea how I can configure it though? I don't.
<AlexC_> minh: do "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, I have no problems tunnelling my IRC traffic.
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: yup  you do it the same as irc but on different ports
<rasputnik> soundray: cheers
<soundray> withaY: 'cat /proc/meminfo', compare SwapTotal: and SwapFree:
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, what do I use as the azureus server though?
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: your pc
<Phasor> Gparted refuses to resize my NTFS partition due to a bad sectors error thrown up by NTFSRESIZE. However, I have already used NTFSRESIZE successfully to resize it to 130GiB from 200GiB. How do I change the partition successfully?
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, oh, so whereas I'd use "irc.freenode.org" I can change that to "localhost"?
<ssl_> plz,how to enable 'super-key' on xfce?how to use the 'xmodmap' command to enable it?Anybody help?
<soundray> withaY: it takes just over a second to bring up the zoomed image
<feryana> soundray I made it and instantly it finished, however, I have 'ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.part' that file in the desktop and the size is increasing.  It's ok?
<tominglis> hi guys, i am trying to install nvidia-glx on ubuntu feisty to get my geforce go 7950 gtx sli cards working, and i am having difficulty. the nvidia-glx package seems to install kernel 2.6.20-5-386 and the associated restricted modules, but this hangs on 'starting up...' if i uninstall that and install restricted modules 2.6.20-8-generic, will that work with the default feisty kernel, and will it get upgraded by apt as
<tominglis> new versions come out?
<feryana> oh no
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, which ports do I need to use though?
<feryana> that's the file that I;m downloading
<feryana> lol
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: you don't enter a server - you tunnel to the server with direct internet connection
<feryana> soundray were can I find the file ?
<lesshaste> anyone got madwifi and network manager to work together?
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, I'm a little unsure - I currently use port forwarding rather than tunnelling.  I think I'm confused as to what I should be doing.
<soundray> feryana: what file? The selections? In /tmp/selections, if you used my example command
<lesshaste> or.. anyone got madwifi to work at all?
<withaY> soundray:  doesn't look like it's paging much of anything.  SwapTotal: 4771264 kB; SwapFree: 4639252 kB  (thanks for your help on this, btw.)
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: you tunnel from your PC to the server with internet connection - then launch your torrent client locally
<feryana> soundray OK
<soundray> withaY: how much total RAM is there?
<ssl_> how to enable 'super-key'?how to use the 'xmodmap' command to enable it?Anybody help?
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, do you mind if I pm you?
<soundray> !repeat | ssl_
<ubotu> ssl_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<feryana> soundray 34.4 Kbs it's correct size?
<lesshaste> I think nm-applet (network manager) must have a bug in relation to madwifi.. I reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/87815
<withaY> soundray: 2GB
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: sorry I don't do random PM's
<rasputnik> lesshaste: what are you trying to do? just get a wireless card up?
<AlexC_> bye all!
<lesshaste> rasputnik: yes...
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, fair enough.
<ronaldo> what the difference between linux-server and linux-image-server
<soundray> feryana: yes
<feryana> soundray I saw all the names of softwar such "amule" and other packages, and it puts install in other columm, is that right???????
<ronaldo> s/what/what's
<Ganjalf> wei
<Ganjalf> ciao a tutti
<rasputnik> i've done wpa without network-manager and with it. without seems to be more flexible
<soundray> feryana: yes
<metal03> Hey, I have problems with wine...  if anyone that knows about wine can help...  please jump on the #winehq channel so we can talk!!  :)
<lesshaste> rasputnik: ok.. well.. I ran nm-applet but it doesn't seem to recognise that my wireless card exists
<Agiofws> hello
<Agiofws> major problem
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, when tunnelling for IRC access I use this kind of command: ssh -l LOGINNAME -L LOCALPORT:irc-server-to-connect-to:PORT server-to-tunnel-through
<lesshaste> rasputnik: I then did it manually... it sort of works but I have some questions
<ikonia> ok
<rasputnik> I wrote up what i did : http://number9.hellooperator.net/articles/2005/11/21/fun-with-wpa_supplicant
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, is that of the right form for azureus tunnelling?
<feryana> soundray thanks a lot... 2 years later and I still discovering amazing things on ubuntu... so that will make to install all of that on the new computer.... it will download all and made the 'apt-get' on all????????
<soundray> withaY: and your CPU?
<Cribbzter> could anyone PLEASE help me with the install of ndiswrapper!
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: yes, but your target ill be the server with internet connection
<ikonia> s/ill/will
<lesshaste> rasputnik: how do you get it to run dhclient for you? http://www.pastebin.co.uk/10914 has my config files
<Agiofws> i have installed  ubuntu server and i canot get root access  to configure my system   what IS SUDOS  default password  "even "
<Sasa> Hi All....simple question I forgot to ask
<Agiofws> i have tried http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/24/34-ubuntu-default-root-password-or-the-sudo-way and this http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<ikonia> Sasa: you'll find great basic introduction docs on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Agiofws> ist not working
<Sasa> I am trying to update Firefox, but I cannot get to the update manager from "Help" menu. I tried synaptic, but I got a million search resuls
<soundray> feryana: no, this is only to ease the step of selecting the package you had. You still have to run a package manager -- I suggest you set the selections with dpkg like I suggested, then run synaptic and complete the installation
<Agiofws> sudo sh not even working
<ikonia> Agiofws: I've told you where to get the docs - http;//www.ubuntu.com and i've sent you a link detailing sudo
<ikonia> !sudo >agiofws
<ikonia> !root >agiofws
<Agiofws> ikonia:  i followed those links its not working
<lesshaste> rasputnik: thanks... ignoring the dhclient problem for a moment.. if you then want to connect to another network do you have to manually edit the config files?
<ikonia> Agiofws: it does work
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia: so; ssh -l LOGINNAME -L 7777:SERVER:7777 localhost - that gives me an error that ""ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<withaY> soundray: core duo t2300 (2MB L2, 1.66Ghz, 667Mhz FSB)
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: your server isn't listening on ssh ports
<rasputnik> lesshaste: the dhclient bit is covered on that url.
<andreseso> Agiofws: try sudo bash with your own password
<feryana> soundray so when I run that... I will see a dpkg folder on synaptics or what, how can I difference the pacages?
<soundray> Agiofws: it asks for your user password. There is no root password or special sudo password
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, I can ssh into the server easily.  It's the localhost (i.e. the laptop i'm on at the moment) that's rejecting the ssh.
<Sasa> I was unable to find documentation on updating firefox through GUI on ubuntu.com documentation pages
<rasputnik> lesshaste: you can specify multiple networks in wpa_supplicant.conf and use wpa_cli to switch between them, but it's not as seamless as nm-applet
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: thats strange
<Sasa> what is the simplest way?
<soundray> feryana: you will see in synaptic that all the packages you had on your old system will be set as "to be installed" in synaptic
<ikonia> Sasa: update it through synaptic
<lesshaste> rasputnik: ok.. which for some reason doesn't work
<Agiofws> ok
<lesshaste> rasputnik: let me try to read your instructions a bit more.. you seem to have used a third file I didn't touch
<feryana> soundray amazing pal! Thanks a lot! That will save me thousands of hours!!!!!!!!!!!! And the configs are importable?
<metal03> If anyone knows about wine...  please join #winehq...  I need to ask something but I don't want to use #ubuntu for it...  it's busy enough
<ikonia> metal03: ask the people in #winehq
<Sasa> I tried to update from there, but I cannot see version 2.0.0.2 all they have is *.1
<ikonia> Sasa: that version may not be available yet
<soundray> withaY: my CPU is definitely slower than yours, and I haven't got that speed problem. So the problem is specific to your installation. I would try setting up a new user and see if firefox is still slow when run with that user's fresh config.
<metal03> ikonia: ya, no one is responding...  so I'm advertising here!!!  heehehe
<ikonia> metal03: sort of defeats the object of not asking in here
<feryana> soundray I have 6.06 and I will install 6.10... can be problems? Or better i install 6.06 in the new system?
<rasputnik> Lunar_Lamp: are you running ssh on localhost? the command you pasted tries to connect to ssh on localhost
<ikonia> metal03: just wait around in there
<Lunar_Lamp> rasputnik, I know - that's what ikonia suggested.
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: no its not
<soundray> feryana: I wouldn't just copy the old configurations in, but you should use your old /etc/ for reference, so save it somewhere safe on the new machine.
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, ok, I misunderstood then.
<Sasa> ikonia: it looks it is not available from synaptic, but it is available for direct download from the ffx website
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: I told you to use the same command as you did for IRC but the target is the server with direct internet connection
<ikonia> Sasa: don't download direct - use ubuntu downloads through synaptic and wait for it to be released
<rasputnik> Lunar_Lamp: you're trying to forward localhost:7777 to server:7777 right?
<Sasa> gotcha
<Sasa> thank you ikonia
<nikin> hy
<feryana> soundray Ok! And just the last question.  I have 6.06 in this one, I install 6.10 in the new one or better the 6.06 if I will import all?
<soundray> feryana: 6.06 has long-term support. Some people find it a bit more stable. I personally prefer 6.10
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, for irc I tunnel through the server with the direct connection - so you say I should have the same server for each?
<soundray> feryana: but in your situation, I would stick with 6.06 for the time being.
<ikonia> same server for each ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm saying you need to tunnel to the server with direct internet connection
<feryana> soundray I thought so.... great... thanks!
<bulmer> whose using vmware with XP as guest os..is it okay to delete one of those *.vmdk files? all 4 of them seem to have same dates..
<jessie^^> it looks like synaptic upgraded me to the 2.6.17-generic kernel. I need kernel headers installed but I don't see a package for them in synaptic. Any ideas?
<nikin> i ame planning to use PSP (pascal server pages) with Apache for my webpage. Does someone know a good tutorial for that?
<rasputnik> bulmer: no, those are the disk image
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hi
<bulmer> rasputnik: i should not delete them?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> pls help me i have problems with my tv card
<rasputnik> bulmer: only if you want to break the vm
<bulmer> rasputnik: okay got yah
<dhorn> Does anyone know where I can find the wall plugin for Beryl?
<drivera90> Is it possible that VLC isn't playing this MKV file well because it's DiVX 5.2.0 as opposed to a more recent version?
<ikonia> dhorn: join #ubuntu-effects
<nowhere> Hi, with Ubuntu 6.06 after installning Ati drivers (two different methods) it gives a black screen. I found a suggestion to add xforcevesa with boot but it already was. What can I do?
<zmaster> can any one help me encode a psp video at 480x272
<nikin> zmaster: try look after mencoder.
<zmaster> i did
<nikin> no luck?
<zmaster> nikin: i did but i cant find proper command line, i can convert mpg to mp4 but wheni play it on linux it says this file says its mp4 but contains avi data
<nikin> what codec did you use?
<Reuben> I'm about to create a new partition for common use between ubuntu and xp....should it be FAT16 or 32
<ikonia> Reuben: there isn't really a good cross platform file system
<nowhere> xp doesn't support fat16
<zmaster> so can any one help me encode a psp video at 480x272
<soundray> Reuben: it should be ext3 (if you can face installing ext2fsd in Windows to read/write it)
<Reuben> i want read/write access from both OSs...any suggestions?
<vox754> Reuben, still with the same question? FAT32 is the way to go. FAT16 was used 1993, I think.
<emet> cool Bash command for the day, "apt-cache show <package name>"
<ikonia> Reuben: there isn't really a good cross platform file system
<emet> find all kinds of details of any package
<Reuben> so my best bet is ext3?
<soundray> Reuben: I would certainly say so
<Reuben> thanks...will try it out
<ryanakca> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundray> Reuben: journalled, well-documented, non-proprietary...
<chavo> I got BSODs from the ext2fs driver in XP
<ikonia> Reuben: just remember there is not really ext3 write support in windows
<katami> Does the 64bit run any faster than the 32bit and is the hardware support the same?
<soundray> ikonia: of course there is
<ikonia> katami: no
<ikonia> soundray: not really - its a bit "flakey" the driver
<ikonia> soundray: works for some - crashes for others
<emet> well at least there is a driver
<Kaso> Does anyone know a good noobies' guide to shell scripting, i want to write a script to run a program once for each file in the directory
<ikonia> Kaso: http://www.tldp.org
<soundray> ikonia: the Windows driver doesn't do journalling yet, but calling it flaky is an exaggeration (Reuben)
<katami> kk
<emet> there is no driver for resier*/xfs/zfs/ etc on windows
<nowhere> With Ubuntu 6.06 after installing Ati drivers (for 9600 pro - two different methods) it gives a black screen. I found a suggestion to add xforcevesa with boot but it already was. What can I do?
<ikonia> soundray: not at all, I've seen it corrupt data and cause system instability
<ikonia> soundray: not for me personally, but others
<vox754> katami, install the 32-bit. The 64-bit is better for servers and advanced stuff, not for the regular dektop user.
<chavo> theres an app called explore2fs that works on Windows also
<soundray> ikonia: was that ext2fsd (my favoured one) or ext2ifs?
<chavo> but better for light usage
<Kool> hi. can someone please tell me where can i find the nUbuntu theme for fluxbox?
<Kaso> thanks ikonia ill take a look
<ikonia> soundray: can't remember the names, I don't use windows
<Reuben> what is the recommended partition size for a full install of ubuntu ultimate edition?
<emet> shall I install ntfs-3g
<emet> is it safe?
<ikonia> Reuben: there is no such product
<ikonia> made buy ubuntu
<ikonia> emet: again - unstable
<chavo> katami, some things like flash are not available or hard to get working in 64bit  also
<Iced> Hey everybody
<lesshaste> rasputnik: how did you tell it was running dhclient too soon?
<emet> ikonia, there is
<lesshaste> rasputnik: I can't tell whether it tries to run dhclient at all
<ikonia> emet: not made by ubuntu
<emet> ikonia, ntfs-3g is 1.0
<Kool> it looks like this - http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=691&slide=12
<Reuben> ikonia: its an edgy (6.10) with a bunch of dd-ons like beryl
<vox754> Reuben, what is this Ultimate Edition? Do you have any link, or proof?
<Iced> Guys, do you mind if I ask some questions?
<rasputnik> lesshaste: until wpa is setup, it's like the network cable isn't plugged in. it *has* to wpa associate before dhcp will work
<ikonia> Reuben: thats not made bu ubuntu
<SkippyX> I'm going over to a buddies house to do an install. I'm running breezy (dial-up + laziness = older distro), but I'm looking at installing Edgy on her machine.
<ikonia> vox754: http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html
<vox754> !ask > Iced
<lesshaste> rasputnik: got you... but how did you work out that was the problem?
<ikonia> its not ubuntu package
<soundray> Reuben: Ubuntu (the flavor that we prefer to support here) fits into 2GB, but I tend to make a 10GB root partition and leave the rest of the drive for /home
<SkippyX> However, seen some stuff in the forums that gives me 2nd thoughts....better off w/ dapper?
<rasputnik> lesshaste: I could do a static ip and it worked
<lesshaste> rasputnik: ok
<zmaster> so can any one help me encode a psp video at 480x272
<emet> I want Ubuntu Ultimate Shuttleworth Signature Edition
<lesshaste> rasputnik: I reported the nm-applet problem in any case.. hopefully someone will look at it
<zmaster> is there a way to encode pmp for psp on linux
<Iced> First: Is easy ubuntu safe?
<errorlevel> In what package(s) can the helvetica font and Times New Roman be found?
<ikonia> Iced: I don't like it
<Reuben> i know....but its the 6.10 version which supports my laptops wifi....and the extra stuff is just a bonus
<ikonia> Reuben: just use 6.10
<ikonia> Reuben: then you get support in here
<Iced> ikonia: What shouldI use instead? Or should I do it manually? (I haven't even installed ubuntu yet, I'm downloading it)
<ikonia> Iced: just install ubuntu
<Reuben> ok...makes more sense...so a 2gb bootable partition (root) and the rest for /home ?
<zmaster> can any one help with my psp problems please
<ikonia> Reuben: I'd advise bigger than 2gb
<soundray> zmaster: if anyone could, they would
<Iced> But, what do I do to get the things on easy ubuntu without actuallu using it?
<ikonia> Reuben: at least 10
<vox754> Iced, install ubuntu, if it works okay, then you are lucky. If it doesn't then you start reading why. You can start reading now anyways.
<ikonia> iced configure it
<Reuben> saw that ...i meant minimum 2 gb right
<soundray> zmaster: I know that it's possible to encode video for PSP, but I don't know exactly how
<xeno1> hi! just installed Ubuntu (long time debian user) - is it possible to run 2.4 kernel on Ubuntu? (need it for 2.4 kernel modules that doesn't exists in 2.6). One problem - 2.4 doesn't support UFS, other - init gots killed (kernel too old). maybe there is some howto for this? I googled whole day, didn't found anything useful. Any ideas or maybe someone has practical experience?
<ikonia> Reuben: at least
<vox754> Reuben, at least 10 GB for /
<Iced> I don't know how...
<task0> hello all, in the quit menu i dont have shutdonw or restart, i only have hibernate! how can i fix this?!
<ikonia> xeno1: not adviseable
<zmaster> soundray: i know man but still good to ask, i get worried when i cant find a solution, ive tried so many different ways using ffmpeg and it all works except when i encode at 480x272, and 480x272 is what i really want
<Reuben> ok gre
<soundray> zmaster: if I had to do it, I would look at ffmpeg, transcode and mencoder documentation
<skywalker> what desktop envirment do I configure my sound or does it even matter
<ikonia> task0: its because of a theme you've applied
<Reuben> great....will install and get back
<ikonia> task0: or beryl
<Iced> Another thing, I'm trying to install using install.exe
<ikonia> Iced: don't use that
<ikonia> Iced: use the boot cd
<Iced> Why shouldn't I use it?
<task0> ikonia, :S so what can i do?
<vox754> zmaster, yours is kind of offtopic... so please be patient.
<ikonia> Iced: its beta software and poor
<xeno1> ikonia: yes, I know. I dont need to run 2.4 all the time. I just need sometimes to boot 2.4 to make some tests for hour-two (it's ok if system wouldn't be 100% perfectly work) and then reboot to 2.6
<ikonia> task0: change the theme
<ikonia> xeno1: won't work very easy
<Iced> Does it work though?
<soundray> Iced: it's experimental. The boot CDs are tried and tested
<Rio> whoa! i finally installed 6.06 lts.... i kept coming in here because installation kept failing, so i was told to try to burn at a lower speed.... i ended up downloading from a european site because some of the US images got corrupt messages when i tried to install
<ikonia> Iced: its flakey - beta software
<Cribbzter> how do i get administrator privilegies ?
<zmaster> vox754: alright, is there a diff irc channel which  is more specific to my problems ?
<ikonia> Cribbzter: use sudo
<vox754> xeno1, If you are a Debian user, then you are probably more experienced than many of us. Good luck.
<task0> ikonia, having same problem =/
<soundray> xeno1: it's better to do a parallel small installation of a 2.4-based distribution
<ikonia> task0: there is a forum thread on it
<Cribbzter> ikonia when i run synaptic it says i dont have admin how do i change that?
<ikonia> Cribbzter: it should prompt you for a password when you run synaptic - how are you launching it, from the menu or command line
<xeno1> soundray: yes. sounds wise... will check about this option
<Cribbzter> ikonia menu
<ikonia> Cribbzter: it should ask for a password
<soundray> xeno1: much better than retrofitting ubuntu onto a kernel that it was never designed for.
<Cribbzter> ikonia no wait u use alt+f2
<ikonia> Cribbzter: don't - launch it from the menu
<soundray> xeno1: I would use Debian if it was my system.
<zmaster> is there a different IRC channel related to video enco ding problems under linux ?
<Cribbzter> ikonia where do i findt it in the menu?
<ikonia> Cribbzter: come on man - do SOMETHING for yourself - its under system--->administration
<zmaster> let me rephrase that, as there probably are, ....do any of you guys know of a good irc channel related to linux video encoding
<ikonia> zmaster: no
<soundray> zmaster: I don't know if there is, but if there was, I'm sure they'd tell you the same thing
<xeno1> soundray: I just deleted debian and installed ubuntu on same partition because nice X GUI in ubuntu. I'm good at kernel programming, but not very good with X configuration :-)). ok, will make some small partition for debian and will try it
<Iced> I wan't to try install.exe first because if it doesn't work I'll just delete it and do it the CD way.
<vox754> zmaster, I can only suggest you to visit the forums, contacting the developers and someway finding people with experience, there is also an #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> zenrox: now I know your lying
<zmaster> kk thanks anyway
<ikonia> Iced: just use the boot cd
<jhasse> Why are fonts of websites in epiphany smaller than in firefox?
<Cribbzter> ikonia well i cant find it there :-s
<zmaster> wait i know......il look at the code the windows program i use uses, since it also uses ffmpeg and mencoder, and il modify the code for linux :)
<oxigen> hmm, how can i find which /dev playing audio?
<Cribbzter> ikonia oh wait sry there it was
<soundray> zmaster: I get lots of interesting-looking hits when I search the web for "linux encoding video psp"
<ikonia> Cribbzter: system ---> administration ---> synaptic package manager
<oxigen> can i check this with fuser
* ikonia is fed up of weak spoon feeding
<Sabrotic> Greetings.What is the meaning of ''Anycast ip'' ?
<Iced> Remember, I've never used ubuntu and I barely know much about how to work with it.
<ikonia> oxigen: /dev/dsp ?
<Daynah> Guys, do you know of a video recorder... whatever it's called? I'd like to make a video with my webcam... I have the drivers installed, it works in wengophone, and camorama(which only takes pictures). I just... can't... find a program. :(
<rgl> how do I start sshd on the install cd?
<vox754> ikonia, tough times eh?
<zmaster> soundray: il try those and il alsol look at the code the windows program i use uses, since it also uses ffmpeg and mencoder, and il modify the code for linux :)
<Cribbzter> ikonia ty :D
<ikonia> Iced: all the more reason to use stable install techniques - rather than dodgy beta software
<task0> ikonia, cant find thread on forum... maybe a little more help?
<zmaster> soundray: thx
<ikonia> task0: no - its on the forum, I'm not searching for you
<oxigen> ikonia: thanks, is this the only option?
<ikonia> rgl: you have to install it
<ikonia> oxigen: can't remember all the devices
<ikonia> oxigen: but its normally dsp
<rgl> ikonia, humm, how?   Its a cd :|
<Iced> How do you even install it with the CD? I know how to burn the ISO, but then what?
<oxigen> ikonia: do you know how to check maybe?
<ikonia> rgl: it runs in memory - install it like you would an install
<ikonia> Iced: burn the cd and boot from it
<soundray> zmaster: please let me know if you find something that works -- this would be good to have on the ubuntu wiki
<Tron> im getting the error "no root file system is defined" when i try to install ubuntu onto a compaq smart array, can anyone help me out?
<ikonia> Iced: read the docs on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Iced> ikonia: Thank you
<vox754> rgl, "sudo apt-get install <package>" it installs on RAM memory.
<ikonia> Tron: the smart array has a different device paths for disks - you'll have to alter the root= options
<rgl> vox754, I didn't known.  Its now installing.
<rgl> ikonia, and vox754: thx
<ikonia> Tron: its normally /dev/ciss/$disk
<Tron> how do i do that
<Tron> i think it /dev/ida/c0d0
<zmaster> soundray: you got an email address then, il be glad to tell ya what works and doesnt
<Iced> I should ask my cousin, he know's how do all this stuff. :P
<ikonia> Tron: really, its normally /dev/ciss
<drake__> Hey, Is there a wiki about 7.04 RC4 (amd64) for how to install the ATI drivers to enable 3D?
<Tron> i'll double check
<soundray> zmaster: you'll find me here. If not, don't worry about it.
<Tron> i dont think /dev/ciss exists
<vox754> Iced, better ask someone close first, then complete strangers...
<ikonia> drake__: not yet - its still beta software
<ikonia> Tron: I'm doing it from memory - so you could be right
<Daynah> Iced, boot TO THE CD (as opposed to the harddrive, you'll have to go into the bios of your computer, and change the boot order) and then ubuntu will boot up and ask you if you want to install. It's easy from that point. To get into the bios is different for each omputer. I suggest as your computer juuuust starts to boot up, press all the F# buttons, and delete. Just try them all. One of them should work.
<drake__> oh :( will the previous methods work?
<ikonia> Tron: a quick google may give you the right path
<Tron> so how do i change the root= option once i figgure it out
<zmaster> soundray: kk
<ikonia> drake__: don't know  its beta, probably not as the kenrel verion is different
<Tron> google is how i found /dev/ida/c0d0
<ikonia> Tron: its on the grub menu.lit
<ikonia> lst
<ikonia> menu.lst
<rgl> ikonia, I still can't make my other pc boot :(
<ikonia> and then in your fstab
<Tron> alright, thanks
<Tron> i'll try that out
<ikonia> rgl: I can't help with that
<deviantintegral> anyone here have experience with evms? Everything is working fine if I boot from an ubuntu livecd, but if I boot from the HD the volumes are detected as raw mdraid volumes instead of evms volumes
<Iced> Let me ask one more question before I leave for lunch: When you install ubuntu does it have all your internet settings or do you have to do it manualluy?
<ikonia> deviantintegral: the only time I've seen that is when the partition type is wrong
<soundray> drake__: it installed the binary nvidia driver by default here, so it's probably going to do fglrx for you by default.
<ikonia> Iced: you have to set them up
<jessie^^> hey
<jessie^^> I'm trying to build the latest alsa drivers from cvs
<Iced> ikonia: Great
<ikonia> Iced: windows doesn't do it for you
<deviantintegral> Iced: unless you have a router, or an ISP which does DHCP. Then it should detect everything automatically.
<jessie^^> I'm trying to build the latest alsa drivers from cvs but I keep getting an error
<Secsefirot> hi
<gizmo_the_great1> what has happened to Disk Manager is Edgy? No longer in System --> Administration?
<ikonia> jessie^^: why are you building alsa
<vox754> Iced, for most people the wired connection Ethernet is ready to go. Wireless may require configuration.
<drake__> soundray: I am runing an ATI 1900 on 7.04 amd64 now but I am on vesa by default :(
<deviantintegral> ikonia: hmm. Shouldn't the types just be standard linux partitions?
<tbaur> you tell me ;)
<jessie^^> ikonia: i need the -latest- drivers for my intel HDA
<Iced> I have a wired ethernet connection
<Daynah> Ikonia and Iced, it had it all set up for me... The only time it didn't set it up for me automatically was when I was installing in a wireless area with wpa (like vox754 said)
<jessie^^> ikonia: the configure is dyign
<loppa> whats that command for listing hardware? Thought it was lshw?
<jessie^^> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/371772
<deviantintegral> loppa: lspci is also useful
<vox754> Daynah, ok.
<Iced> Okay, thanks everybody! See ya later!
<ikonia> deviantintegral: no don't think so
<vox754> gizmo_the_great1, for some reason they took it away. I still want to know why.
<loppa> thanks.
<soundray> drake__: oh... in that case you should probably just try out the edgy instructions and hope for the best. Make backups of changed files along the way.
<gizmo_the_great1> vox754: how annoying
<fazza> back
<fazza> no im not
<drake__> The ATi installer wont work? or is only for redhat and suse?
<fazza> bye everyone
<soundray> drake__: please go to #ubuntu+1 if you have more feisty questions btw.
<ikonia> jessie^^: the headers are incompatible
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<vox754> gizmo_the_great1, not that rally a problem, as long as you care to learn a bit how to mount things with the terminal.
<drake__> ok, thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b williammanda!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by gnomefreak
<deviantintegral> ikonia: according to fdisk, all of the partitions are Id 83 and System 'Linux'
<ikonia> deviantintegral: then there is no way mdadm should be able to pick them up
<jessie^^> ikonia: what do i need to do to make them compatible?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gizmo_the_great1> vox754: indeed - I'm Ok with mounting etc but sometimes, when things are not working as expected, it's nice to have it. I use gparted sometimes too - just unsure why they removed it
<ikonia> jessie^^: you can't
<jessie^^> ikonia: I have the kernel headers package for my kernel installed
<ikonia> jessie^^: they are incompatible
<gizmo_the_great1> When a USB Drive is plugged in it is auto mounted at media/USB_DRIVE (in my case). However, where would I find it's physical listing, i.e. /dev/???
<jessie^^> ikonia: how so?
<ikonia> jessie^^: because they are
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: check with 'mount | grep USB_DRIVE'
<gb__> hi there all
<deviantintegral> ikonia: yeah, I was thinking that the md script in the initramfs was causing problems, but removing it didn't change anything
<vox754> gizmo_the_great1, I used SUSE and was so used to mounting graphically that I really didn't understand anything. Now I'm using Ubuntu and is great.
<ikonia> deviantintegral: if the partitions are not "fd" then they are not visible to mdadm
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: n eat - I need to memorise that one!! Thanks
<ikonia> deviantintegral: must be something else
<gizmo_the_great1> vox754: agreed. Ubuntu rocks!
<gb__> helllo all :)
<ikonia> gb__: we say you the first time you said hi
<deviantintegral> ikonia: well that is strange as mdadm can see them (--detail shows appropriate info)
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: in that case, you will find 'mount' by itself educational, too ;)
<Mena> Does any one know a good program to edit video files
<ikonia> deviantintegral: that is strange
<vox754> gizmo_the_great1, also take a look at "/etc/fstab" and "/etc/mtab" the second file list the current mounted filesystems.
<gb__> ikonia: sorry did not see it
<Mena> except Kino~_~
<ikonia> gb__: we didn't say anything to you, we are waiting for your question
<soundray> Mena: I've heard that cinelerra is good
<gizmo_the_great1> vox754: I already knew about fstab - use it a lot - but did not know about mtab. V useful - thanks
<gb__> no question here for now :)
<vox754> !ask > gb__
<gb__> just came to learn ubuntu
<Mena> But its not supported right??
<deviantintegral> ikonia: I think I might try forcing the initramfs to drop to a shell so I can examine things before things go to init.d scripts. As a stranger thing I noticed is that while initramfs sees /dev/evms/root (and mounts it), when I'm dropped to a shell b/c fsck can't find /media /root is gone
<nixnoob> can someone link me a good guide to vnc tunneling through ssh/
<piratepete> anyone installed Ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<ikonia> deviantintegral: sounds a good call
<ikonia> piratepete: just ask the question
<soundray> Mena: there isn't a package in the repositories, if that's what you mean
<deviantintegral> nixnoob: http://wiki.cs-club.org/KokaneeOffCampus
<Mena> soundray , yes
<piratepete> does Ubuntu work on a macbook pro?
<wnoronha> join #drupal-support
<nixnoob> deviantintegral thanks
<ikonia> piratepete: yes
<loppa> how do i tell which driver my wlan needs?
<HyperDevil> i want to make a mirror and contribute to ubuntu: the wiki says: rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/... but that command does not work to rsync the releases
<ikonia> loppa: get the name of the hardware and google it
<loppa> on it.
<Tron> ikonia, where would menu.lst for grub be, looked in /boot/grub but theres no grub folder
<ikonia> HyperDevil: id does work
<vox754> piratepete, depends on the processor, video card, controllers, drivers, depends on many things. Details?
<ikonia> Tron: then there is something very wrong
<piratepete> how much disk space on the macbook would you partition for?
<gizmo_the_great1> vox754: although, having said that, the content of mtab is the same as the stdout of 'mount', but nice to know the file is there
<ikonia> piratepete: 10 gig home
<soundray> Mena: they have their own package repository, though. Check out http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<ikonia> piratepete: its up to you though
<gb__> nite all :)
<gb__> bbl
<Tron> ikonia i think i mentioned i get the error before i even get the os installed
<vox754> gizmo_the_great1, it is always good to know
<deviantintegral> piratepete: I know that ubuntu has good support on a macbook non-pro, but I just stuck mine in a VM. Parallels rocks!
<ikonia> Tron: ooooh right
<Tron> the installation doesnt even start
<piratepete> ikonia: thanls
<ikonia> Tron: you may need to drop in a driver for the smart arrays - as its 3rd party
<gb__> ikonia:  later
<Mena> soundray, ok :)
<Tron> i get "no root file system is defined" during installation
<HyperDevil> i want to make a mirror and contribute to ubuntu: the wiki says: rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/... but that command does not work to rsync the releases
<ikonia> Tron: I always had to for redhat installs
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: thanks for your help - helpful as always. vox754: thanks for your help too :-) Bye for now
<ikonia> HyperDevil: that command works fine
<Tron> ah okay
<Tron> i'll give that a try
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> someone here
<ikonia> Tron: I'm seeing if I can find info on the driver
<ikonia> ubunt1:
<ikonia> ubunt1:  what
<HyperDevil> ikonia: -bash: rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/: No such file or directory
<andel> how can i install lex on ubuntu?
* soundray revels in his fame ;)
<ubunt1> WIndows xp ahve error
<ubunt1> and i need to reinstall it but uBUNTU IS INSTALLED
<piratepete> will bluetooth pick up my Linksys wireless?
<ikonia> HyperDevil: you can't be an mirror - you need more understanding
<ubunt1> and when i reinstall WIndows xp what will happend with UBuntu
<vox754> !info lex
<ubotu> Package lex does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<ikonia> ubunt1: how is that a problem
<soundray> !flex | andel
<ubotu> andel: flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-4 (edgy), package size 220 kB, installed size 936 kB
<ikonia> ubunt1: you'll need to re-install grub after you've installed windows - thats it
<ubunt1> ikonia THat windows start but i can't enter
<errorlevel> Is archive.ubuntu.org and the US server having problems right now?  Neither is seeming to work for updating the package lists or installing packages.
<piratepete> ubotu: if you do Java there's JFlex
<andel> thanks
<Mena> soundray, Thanks :)
<ubunt1> ikonia i have partiton magic in windows and i make diskettre
<ikonia> errorlevel: ubuntu.org is a different project
<ubunt1> diskette
<CapaH> Once I edit xorg.conf what do I need to do (i.e. restart some program etc) ?
<ikonia> ubunt1: why  ?
<errorlevel> err.. ubuntu.com then.
<errorlevel> whichever.  The main archive.
<ikonia> ubunt1: just re-install grub when your done
<ubunt1> ikonia how to reinstall grub????
<soundray> CapaH: log out and back in, or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (brutal)
<ikonia> !grub >ubunt1
<mzuverink> I ran scan modem and it said the following(please read pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7511/ )  Can some help me get this running, I need it for work?
<drivera90> Gah. I'm having trouble with this torrent.
<drivera90> What is the ideal player to play MKV?
<nowhere> hi, how can I get ati 9600 to work with dapper? Have tried two methods so far both resulting in black screen at some point during startup. No luck with troubleshooting steps found either. Any idea's?
<mzuverink> Its the only thing hoding my IT dept from switching to ubuntu
<ikonia> !ati >nowhere
<deviantintegral> nowhere: I have a 9800pro all I did was install fglrx
<deviantintegral> it was in the universe I think
<deviantintegral> but it also worked fine with the normal opensource driver as well
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to install kqemu as per the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo. No modules are being built during the first step: "Installing Windows in QEmu with Feisty 7.04". What step am I missing?
<vox754> mzuverink, what is that?
<nowhere> thanks ikonia, reading it
<comradec> is there a power option somewhere that can override both xset dpms, xorg.conf and xscreensaver for turning off the monitor?
<vox754> kkerwin, don't use Feisty 7.04, it is not stable.
* Faust-C *yawn*
<kkerwin> vox754: Understood. I just grabbed the qemu packages from that repository, and then immediately removed that repository from my sources.list
<mzuverink> vox754, thats a scan modem output to determine type of modem in my lappy
<Tron> ikonia, all i can find is red hat drivers on the hp website
<soundray> comradec: yes, the power button on your monitor,,,
<nowhere> ikonia: But do you think there is any way to get pass the black screen at start? Or will I have to reinstall again?
<ikonia> Tron: yeah - doesn't look like its supported
<House> can somene tell me how to use ndis wrapper
<ikonia> nowhere: boot into safe mode
<kkerwin> vox754: I am following the instructions as per the URL I sent. The kqemu package isn't available on edgy.
<soundray> !ndiswrapper | House
<ubotu> House: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<comradec> soundray, it's a laptop I need a thing to blank the screen after 10 mins or whatever so the backlight is off, but no matter what I do something seems to keep turning it back on
<ltbarcly> how are fonts extracted from setup.exe for mstcorefonts?
<House> i got the driver for my broadcom wirless chip
<comradec> I think there is some kind of acpi setting or something somewhere that is overriding it
<House> do i have top like decompress it or something?
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to install kqemu as per the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo. No modules are being built during the first step: "Installing Windows in QEmu with Feisty 7.04". What step am I missing?
<House> yo
<soundray> comradec: could it be spurious signals from a trackpad or mouse?
<errorlevel> I can't use us.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com, neither will connect.
<ikonia> kkerwin: join #ubuntu+1 for fesity support
<ikonia> errorlevel: report it
<kkerwin> ikonia: Thank you. :-)
<comradec> soundray: doubt it, trackpad is off and mouse has never done anything like that before
<lucas_> does any one knows which package should I install to get the makeobj command
<ikonia> lucas_: thats not a command that part of a gc build process
<GionnyBoss> how can I add an application in the GNOME application menu? I add it, but it seems not to work... I can't see the icon
<lucas_> ikonia:  ok if i miss that it means that i have to set up build-essential
<ikonia> lucas_: there is nothing to "setup" just install build-essentials
<lucas_> it's weird it's already installed
<soundray> comradec: when you say ot'
<soundray> comradec: when you say it's ACPI related...
<ikonia> lucas_: your build is probably failing and not makine the makeobj command
<soundray> comradec: do you think it's a buggy DSDT?
<Phasor> Gparted refuses to resize my NTFS partition due to a bad sectors error thrown up by NTFSRESIZE. However, I have already used NTFSRESIZE successfully to resize it to 130GiB from 200GiB. How do I change the partition successfully?
<lucas_> ikonia: ok i will see
<fab5freddy> I am trying to install a webcam using quickcam, but it is asking me your kernel source
<fab5freddy> or headers.
<fab5freddy> how do i find this?
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyone who can tell me how to set up my machine as a gateway server? I've followed this guide ( http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html ), using example 2, but the very last line to write into the terminal fails with a SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable.
<fotofl1> hi everyone... im using the version of Gaim that came with ubuntu, but apperntly its an old beta
<fotofl1> how do i get the newest beta?
<soundray> ltbarcly: I don't think they are. Are you looking for cabextract?
<ikonia> Kresjah_laptop: your network is not setup
<soundray> !cabextract | ltbarcly
<ubotu> ltbarcly: cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ikonia> fotofl1: you use whats in the ubuntu repo's
<fotofl1> ikonia: how do i know which beta that is?
<ikonia> fotofl1: just update it to the latest in the ubuntu repo - then click "version" on it
<compilerwriter1> !no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<comradec> soundray, I think it has to do with with the blank, suspend, off values, I read in some forum acpi can load these values somewhere from one of it's configs or something at boot, so it would always override xset, xscreensaver, or xorg.conf
<fotofl1> ikonia: apt-get update gaim?
<fab5freddy> does anybody have experience install a logitech quickcam in ubuntu dapper?
<ikonia> fotofl1: upgrade
<fotofl1> k
<Kresjah_laptop> ikonia: I can surf the net from the gateway server, I can ping the other machines in theinternal network (it has two network cards: One wireless with internet connection, one wired with connection to the rest of the machines here downstairs). I can hardly believe that "my network isn't setup". Everything else from that guide has been done with success too
<soundray> comradec: hm, I've never heard that... ACPI related settings are mostly done from files in /etc/default
<Jerr|sd> I have no idea how to get Ubuntu to be able to recognize a hardware SATA RAID
<Jerr|sd> since I want to dual boot with windows
<soundray> comradec: just saying in case you didn't know
<ikonia> Kresjah_laptop: thats what the error is telling you
<ikonia> Jerr|sd: fake raid support is poor
<soundray> !webcam | fab5freddy
<ubotu> fab5freddy: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jerr|sd> ikonia: is fake raid what is used to use pre-existing hardware RAIDs?
<vox754> comradec, do you mean Power managment on Ststem > Preferences
<mzuverink> comradec,  this will solve you problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7512/
<Kresjah_laptop> ikonia: Well, the two cards are working on seperate subnets. I'm trying to set up routing in-between them. And I'm trying to find a way to solve it, not a human-readable translation of the error :\
<roxxy> anybody know how to setup a matrox dual head vga pci card?
<Jerr|sd> because I set up the RAID with the nvidia RAID thing (BIOS)
<fab5freddy> ubotu: i have the instructions, but during the installation script i am being asked for "path to yuor kernel source or headers" how do i find this?
<ltbarcly> roxxy: the drivers with X won't work
<ikonia> Jerr|sd: that support is weak
<roxxy> tried installing the drivers to no success
<vox754> !ubotu > fab5freddy
<mzuverink> comradec, the now power management just turns off acpi and apm, that good for only when its pluged into the wall thoug, the apm and acpi will still be fubar'd when running on batter
<NevroPus> anyone knows of some player/addon in ubuntu so that I can play .rmvb files?
<roxxy> ltbarcly: any info on how to go about it
<francois> hey, i need to create a link from a non-admin user's desktop to another folder on a  user (admin) desktop, how do i do that ?
<ikonia> francois the user won't have permission
<soundray> fab5freddy: if you install the 'linux-headers' package, your kernel headers end up in a directory under /usr/src
<francois> ikonia: no way around it eh ?
<ikonia> francoisno
<ikonia> francois no
<mzuverink> comradec, sorry about poor english
<fab5freddy> soundray: how do i install them?
<francois> ikonia: crap, ok thank you, i didn't want to resort to moving the folder, but i guess i have to
<soundray> !software | fab5freddy
<ubotu> fab5freddy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<luco> roxxy, try mgapdesk: X configuration tool for Matrox video card. Worked for me (6.10)
<Jerr|sd> ikonia: is that support poor over all linux distros or just ubuntu?
<ikonia> Jerr|sd: all
<royel> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roxxy> thanks luco, how to get it
<luco> roxxy: mgapdesk to be found in the repos
<Jerr|sd> funny, I always thought linux would have really good RAID support, seeing that its ideal for servers
<roxxy> thanks luco
<hwdyki> which scheduler does the generic kernel use?
<royel> I need to install glibc an glibc-dev anyone know the correct name for those using apt-get
<soundray> Jerr|sd: Linux has excellent software RAID support
<luco> roxxy: don't remember exactly, but you need, if I remember well, 'hal' driver
<ikonia> Jerr|sd: it has great software and great true hardware raid support - just not crappy windows fake raid support
<NevroPus> anyone knows of some player/addon in ubuntu so that I can play .rmvb files?
<soundray> Jerr|sd: when it comes to hardware RAID, Linux has to rely on the manufacturer to either provide a driver, or specifications so that a driver can be written
<vox754> royel, "aptitude search glibc"
<hwdyki> hello....
<Jerr|sd> soundray: ah
<RoyK> hi. is there a good movie editor for ubuntu? kino somehow sucks
<royel> vox754: doh, I knew I was doing something wrong with my search :), ty
<Jerr|sd> soundray: you know anything about nvidia's RAID drivers?
<soundray> Jerr|sd: now it may well be that yours is supported, but you'd have to find out from nvidia or from google
<soundray> Jerr|sd: no, sorry
<ikonia> Jerr|sd: I'd told you - the support is poor
<Mr`Me> this compaq smart array issue is so irritating
<Mr`Me> i cant even get ubunto installed
<ikonia> Mr`Me: because hte driver isn't available
<Mr`Me> cpqarray is the right driver
<Mr`Me> and its loaded
<Mr`Me> just the kernel doesnt work with it
<soundray> Jerr|sd: my personal inclination would be to always install Linux in a non-RAID partition, and only use RAIDs for data storage
<Mr`Me> i need the 2.4 kernel apparently
<fotofl1> ikonia: i just did apt-get upgrade gaim, and i think it upgrade everything but gaim
<soundray> !enter | Mr`Me
<ubotu> Mr`Me: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Mr`Me: as I said the driver isn't available
<fotofl1> s/upgrade/upgraded/
<Renu23> help-after recovery mode i found this the root flesystem is mounted in read only mode
<Mr`Me> cpqarray is the proper driver
<ikonia> fotofl1: maybe your on the latest version
<Mr`Me> and it is loaded
<ikonia> Mr`Me: but its for the wrong kernel
<miku> hi to all, I am doing the big step can anyone to help me? I need to know if my wifi PCMCIA at-wcl452 is compatible with ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia> miku: google is your friend
<fotofl1> ikonia: not according to the people at #gaim
<Mr`Me> so how do i make a 6.10 install cd with the proper kernel?
<x11fontproblem> my fonts are in /usr/share/fonts/X11 but my xorg.conf file says /usr/share/X11/fonts.  wtf?
<miku> not is mine
<Renu23> can anybody tell me why?
<soundray> Renu23: this is usually an alarm signal. Backup your data before you try anything else
<facugaich> miku: you can also try to use the Live CD
<miku> sorry
<ikonia> Mr`Me: I'll say it again if you want - I can't find support for it under ubuntu
<Renu23> i back up everything
<miku> ok
<padge> What do I need to do to play an encrypted DVD?
<ikonia> fotofl1: I said the latest version for your ubuntu version
<dhor1> Does anyone know of a good dock with similar functionality to the os x dock?
<ompaul> !codecs > padge
<Renu23> and i can not write on disk
<ompaul> padge, please read the message from the bot
<Jerr|sd> soundray, ikonia: thanks. I just read on what fakeraid was. I didn't realize that it was dirty like that
<miku> is there a compatible hardware list
<ikonia> !hcl >miku
<ikonia> miku: search google
<soundray> Renu23: boot from a live CD and run fsck on that partition. Use 'man fsck', you will probably use something like 'e2fsck -y /dev/hda1' (please don't use this suggestion uncritically)
<Timw> hey guys
<Timw> i have a neub question
<superstar> Timw: if the card was set to a used irq and you had no win / dos to boot, you'd be fucked
<Timw> hmm
<Timw> ?
<soundray> !language | superstart
<Timw> hehe
<ubotu> superstart: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> !language | superstar
<Timw> okay
<ubotu> superstar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Timw> anyway
<ikonia> superstar thanks for the bad language
<ikonia> superstar I didn't need to see that, and it was uncalled for
<Timw> i have files on my desktop
<Timw> but i want to make mplayer
<soundray> !enter | Timw
<ubotu> Timw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Timw> okay
<Timw> I been trying to install mplayer and it tell me i need permission how do i access another desktop from the root
<ikonia> Timw: what are you talking about desktops for - that has nothing to do with mplayer
<miku> sigh sigh my  at-wcl452 is not in the list of compatible hardware... :(
<NevroPus> anyone knows of some player/addon in ubuntu so that I can play .rmvb files?
<soundray> Timw: how exactly have you been trying to install mplayer?
<ikonia> miku: unlucky
<piotrek> hello ubuntu users
<Timw> i have extracted the source code and have ran make and when i run make install i get the following error:
<Timw> install -m 755  -p libdha.so.1.0  /usr/local/lib/libdha.so.1.0
<Timw> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libdha.so.1.0': Permission denied
<Timw> make[1] : *** [install]  Error 1
<Timw> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/oem/Desktop/MPlayer-1.0rc1/libdha'
<Timw> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<ikonia> Timw: what the heck are you doing
<soundray> Timw: you are not allowed to paste errors here
<Timw> sorry
<ikonia> Timw: just install it using synaptic
<Timw> my fault
<Jerr|sd> !paste | Timw
<ubotu> Timw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> Timw: install mplayer from the repos
<escalibur> #ubuntu-cl
<soundray> !software | Timw
<ubotu> Timw: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<piotrek> how i can uinstall gaim
<ikonia> piotrek: use synaptic to remove it
<x11fontproblem> i have an X11 font problem on Edgy
<Timw> i need the latest no stable build to play nsv files
<Timw> non*
<ikonia> Timw: then you need to have a clue - to build the software
<soundray> !compile | timw
<ubotu> timw: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ompaul> people please use a > to send a factoid to an individual
<ikonia> Timw: building software is not for the beginner
<Timw> ikonia: i know but i want to learn
<Timw> and easiest way is to try it out
<ikonia> Timw: learn the basics first, walk before running
<metal03> Hi everyone, I need help updating wine on Edgy64!
<evian> anyone know how to edit the order of the grub menu entries?
<ikonia> Timw: ok - so try it out - not come in here asking people ot fix it for you
<ikonia> evian: edit menu.lst
<varsendaggr> building software is for the begginer
<Timw> ikonia: i have tried walking but in order to play nsv files i had to do all this
<ikonia> varsendaggr: really ?
<finalbeta> evian: /boot/grub/menu.lst or something
<soundray> Timw: you will want to use 'sudo' for the last installation step
<ikonia> varsendaggr: I disagree
<soundray> !sudo > Timw
<gravemind> how do I set up static IP addresses?
<evian> thanks folks!
<Sapristi> Hiya folks. I'm trying to set up a remote X-connection to my HTPC _which is running in terminal mode_. I've had little luck using the guide at post #7 at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=523864 (maybe because the vncviewer under Ubuntu seems to be buggy).  Could anybody help me out a little bit here?
<varsendaggr> how do you think we got software...
<ikonia> gravemind: use the network manager from the system--->administration menu
<elekis> hi all
<ikonia> varsendaggr: install it from pre-compiled packages built by people who understand what they are typing
<soundray> gravemind: System-Administration-Networking-Properties
<piotrek> ikonia very thx ;)
<gravemind> soundray, ikonia, cool, I see it
<sproingie> hm.. does the fglrx driver work with an X1950?
<Timw> all i had to do was put sudo in front of it
<SpacePuppy> Sapristi: if it's running in terminal mode (ie xserver is not running) then what xserver are you trying to connect to?
<Timw> nice
<ikonia> gravemind: see what ?
<Timw> i am figuring this out more than i thought
<ikonia> the network tool
<gravemind> soundray, ikonia, what do I put for the IP, and subnet addresses
<varsendaggr> ikonia, i build packages before i even knew how to apt-get.....    apt-get is great....   but if someone is wanting to build packages   i think they should.
<Timw> so in order to get access just put sudo
<ikonia> varsendaggr: I think they should if they know the basics
<soundray> Timw: yes, that's the idea. The trouble with your approach is that mplayer will now be hard to update or remove.
<ikonia> gravemind: that menu should be quite self explanitory
<Sapristi> spacepuppy: I got the impression that running a xserver at the remote computer is not necessary (see the link), as long as there is a server running on the client. It happens over vnc, u c
<varsendaggr> ikonia, it also helps them understand thier system   which i really great
<Timw> i know
<ikonia> varsendaggr: I don't think it does
<soundray> Timw: that's why people here would rather support package installations than compiling software
<ikonia> varsendaggr: blindly typing commands they have no idea about
<metal03> Hey, I'm still fairly new to Linux and I'm trying to update wine...  can anyone help?
<Timw> soundray: but hopefully i don't need to update or remove it if it plays the files i need to, thanks a bunch
<fredl> whoah, xbgmsharp rockz :)
<miku> I have found another usb wifi by Sitecom WL-142. is this one at least compatible?
<gravemind> ikonia: I don't know which to put. Should I go to ifconfig and see what I'm using now, or something like that?
<ikonia> Timw: just be aware it may break all your other audio visual apps
<betatux> metal03, what's the problem ?
<ikonia> gravemind: how can you not know what to put - you want to put a static ip in - so put the ip in
<metal03> betatux : I have an older version of wine and I need to update it...  how?
<varsendaggr> well   blindly tyoing commands    isn't exactly building software
<acid_phyre> anyone know where there is a fast download site of the ubuntu dvd?
<ikonia> varsendaggr: exactly
<betatux> metal03, did you install wine from source or from repository ?
<ikonia> acid_phyre: try the mirrors
<elekis> hi all
<varsendaggr> who want's to build software?
<gravemind> ikonia: I don't know which address to use, that's the thing. I know that it's something like 192.168.1.x but I don't know what the last number should be
<varsendaggr> i'll   help them
<acid_phyre> none of them can even pull 100kb for me
<acid_phyre> its weird
<ikonia> gravemind: then why do you want a static ip addres
<x11fontproblem> Hi guys, in Edgy are X11 fonts normally in /usr/share/X11/fonts?
<gravemind> ikonia: for port forwarding for a game
<miku> I have found another usb wifi by Sitecom WL-142. is this one at least compatible?
<skywalker> I realy need some help with my sound problem I looked on the fourm and this is my sound card this person is haveing thesame problem and no one replyed to his post>http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/cs4611/
<metal03> Betatux : Not sure...  All I know is I had trouble with installing it cause I'm running an Edgy64...
<vox754> acid_phyre, torrent? 100 seeds...
<soundray> !fonts | x11fontproblem
<ikonia> gravemind: then you want a dhcp address from your router
<ubotu> x11fontproblem: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<metal03> Batatux : been a while!
<choongii> hello. looking for a gnome app (maybe frontend) to compress .wav to .ogg. any ideas?
<fredl> gravemind, you might want to install the UPNP daemon for gameport forwarding.
<zachalekos> anybody knows a guide to get hibernate working in ubuntu?
<soundray> oops, sorry ompaul. It's a bad habit, I'll work on it.
<ikonia> soundray: tough to break !
<Sapristi> Nobody running vnc here? Bummer!
<metal03> Betatux : Plus, back then I had NO IDEA what I was doing...   hehehe!
<fredl> Sapristi, I have, why what's your problem?
<strobedream> hey guys
<strobedream> I managed to do something really annoying
<strobedream> ....
<vox754> zachalekos, you on laptop?
<ikonia> strobedream: just ask
<zachalekos> yep
<fredl> strobedream, we all do every now and again :P
<betatux> metal03 , if you do : dpkg -l | grep wine , is there a notice about wine or not ? if not , you've installed wine from source and you probably want to uninstall it by running 'make uninstall' in the wine source directory
<strobedream> I put every stupid package in my repository on hold
<fredl> mwuhaha
<ikonia> on hold ?
<soundray> Sapristi: can you rephrase your question please
<strobedream> well in hold status
<fredl> so you're not getting many updates huh? :)
<strobedream> and now when I do a dist-upgrade it laughs at me
<miku> Sitecom WL-142 is compatible?
<strobedream> none
<strobedream> any mass 'unhold' commands
<Sapristi> fredl: I'm trying to open a remote connection to my HTPC which is running in terminal mode (and that's the way I want it). I tried to set up the connection as stated in post #7 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=523864, but it fails in many ways - maybe cuz the vncserver under ubuntu seems to be buggy (according to various sources)
<gravemind> DHCP gives different ip addresses each time you connect to it, I need one that will always stay the same
<gravemind> ifconfig says I'm using this: 192.168.1.37: so that's what I'm going to put in the IP field, k?
<metal03> Betatux : I get a message : "ii  wine      0.9.28-1         Package created with checkinstall 1.6.0"
<strobedream> so has anyone done this?
<Sapristi> My question is, how should I go about to open the vnc-connection to the computer running in terminal mode. Or, actually, any remote desktop will do just fine.
<fredl> Sapristi, wait, is the vnc server the same as enabling the remote desktop?
<strobedream> I read through the man pages and cant find anything
<vox754> zachalekos, I can't do much for you. All I've heard is it sometimes just don't work, other times you need to add some line like resume=<your swap device> to the kernel line to make it work.
<fredl> gravemind, you want UPNP on your router box, is that a Linux box, your router?
<Sapristi> fredl: Not necessarily. They involve different software/servers.
<betatux> metal03, ok , that's good , means it's not installed from source , uninstall it first by running : sudo apt-get remove wine
<fredl> Sapristi, oh okay in that case I might be mistaken. I can do remote desktop using vncviewer just fine.
<Sapristi> I have succeeded in opening a remote desktop, but, the remote computer (the server) is running in terminal mode.
<zachalekos> alright, thanks  a lot
<nixnoob> hey guys i have a big problem
<fredl> Sapristi, ah ok, well in that case I'm clueless as I've never done that before.
<skywalker> anyone in here with a sound problem besides me?
<ccatalan> hello
<nixnoob> my .Xauthority file is missing...
<Sapristi> fredl: OK, thx anyway!
<fredl> I cant hear you skywalker.
<fredl> n/p Sapristi.
<vox754> miku, that is what a USB wireless?
<gravemind> fredl: the game I'm using is old, and doesn't use UPNP,
<gravemind> fredl: I think it's working now
<hfy> anyone for sex
<hfy> ?
<ccatalan> hello find channel kubuntu in spanish
<metal03> Betatux : done!
<strobedream> hfy: yeah lets all have ubuntu sex
<facugaich> !es | ccatalan
<ubotu> ccatalan: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<betatux> metal03, oke , now install it again throught apt-get : sudo apt-get install wine
<hfy> im still a vergin in ubuntu sex
<skywalker> you can read my text and that is good enof fredl
<strobedream> hfy: I would hope you are.
<soundray> Sapristi: just installing vncserver here to remind myself...
<kelsin> Sapristi: if you're trying to use a server remotely with no gui, you should just ssh into the box, google ssh
<vox754> skywalker, have you been here before with this same problem?
<betatux> hfy, join the gangbang :P
<skywalker> yes
<Sapristi> kelsin: Nope, I specifically want a remote desktop! I know how to ssh into the box.
<skywalker> I dont everything
<skywalker> done*
<Sapristi> soundray: Thx for bothering!
<sproingie> argh.  has anyone gotten even 2d accelleration working with an ATI X1950?
<skywalker> what am I not doing
<skywalker> their is no sndconfig
<skywalker> sudo
<hfy> x1950 d best
<metal03> Betatux : huh oh!!  http://www.pastebin.ca/371829
<skywalker> I used everything and styll no sound
<kelsin> Sapristi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/linuxvnc , try looking at that package? Supposed to be a terminal vnc server
<tabber> hu, how can i check whether im running 6.06 or 6.10?
<metal03> Betatux : I'm running a 64 bit Edgy...  it feels like the problem I had b4
<soundray> Sapristi: when you start vncserver, it says something like "New 'X' desktop is hostname:1". So on the client, you do 'vncviewer hostname:1'
<kelsin> Sapristi: or do you want a GUI remote desktop off of the server?
<vox754> skywalker, bad luck. Laptop? PC? cards?
<fredl> *giggle* sometimes the help on here gets funny... 'google ssh' ???
<hfy> do you think if i run call of duty on ubuntu i will have more fps??
<Sapristi> kelsin: Exactly, thank you!
<dvdjack> hi all
<hfy> do you think if i run call of duty on ubuntu i will have more fps??
<strobedream> hfy: more fps then what?
<Sapristi> soundray: Just a sec
<strobedream> windows vista?
<hfy> more fps than running on windows
<tabber> anyone?
<kelsin> Sapristi: cool, I've never used linuxvnc though, only know about it :) good luck
<dvdjack> how i can add my web sits in file on bookmrks
<tabber> is there any command to see which version of ubuntu im running?
<skywalker> http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/cs4611/ vox754 this is my card PC not laptop
<betatux> metal03, hmm , how about you install from source the ? go to www.winehq.org and download the latest version, i'll walk you through the install
<linuXx> how comes that I have no /dev/fd0u1680?
<skywalker> this person is haveing the same problem
<Sapristi> kelsin: Thx, I'll tell you all about it, as soon as I get it running :)
<strobedream> hfy: in my exp it depends the video card and how good your drivers are.
<sudoroot> hello can u tell me if i nead to enable anything else on kubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7514/?
<hfy> i have ati x1950xt
<vox754> tabber, I'm sure there is a way to tell...
<dvdjack> any one help me
<Sapristi> soundray: vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<strobedream> hfy: I haven't ever messed with that card.
<dvdjack> i have website in text and i wantt add in firfox bookmarks all
<strobedream> hfy: but tias
<infidel> dvdjack, what was your problem?
<hfy> ?
<tabber> vox754: yeah just found it out cat /etc/issue
<hfy> what have you said?
<skywalker> maybe I dident install snd do I have to install snd?
<strobedream> hfy: try it and see
<hfy> what?!?
<skywalker> off add remove programes?
<strobedream> hfy: install it and see if you get a betterframe rate.
<soundray> Sapristi: have you checked that the vncserver is still running, not crashed or something?
<hfy> but generally what will be the result more fps or lower?
<sudoroot> infidel u able to help me whit kubuntu?
<betatux> metal03, here's a link to a site that discusses wine on a 64bit
<dvdjack> infidel i want add maney web site to bookmarks
<Sapristi> soundray: Good question - it's down...
<infidel> sudoroot, what kind of problem?
<metal03> Betatux : Where's the link??  hehehe
<dvdjack> becoz i delet windows and i save my web site in txt
<betatux> metal03, http://www.ilfilosofo.com/blog/2007/01/12/installing-wine-on-ubuntu-edgy-610-64-bit/
<hfy> but generally what will be the result more fps or lower?
<soundray> Sapristi: look at $HOME/.vnc/hostname:1.log to find out why
<strobedream> there are so many different ways to set things up and various system calls I cant tell you
<Agiofws> hey does apt-get in ubuntu use the deb repository ?
<infidel> dvdjack, did you try to ask in #firefox?
<Agiofws> i need gpm and it does not find it
<sudoroot> ok i wanted to know what else i nead to enable in my kubuntu infidel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7514/
<dvdjack> no
<strobedream> I got better FPS in Q4 and Doom 3
<dvdjack> i go now
<dvdjack> ask
<infidel> dvdjack, from where are you getting the web sites?
<Agiofws> is there gpm for  UBNUTU ?
<dvdjack> tanks man
<metal03> Betatux : Lemme check that and Ubuntu's forums and I'll get back to you...  thanks!
<soundray> !info gpm > Agiofws
<dvdjack> from a txx
<betatux> metal03, oke good luck
<hfy> by how much more fps? approx
<dvdjack> txt
<vox754> skywalker, I read your thread. You could try going back to the other Linux and find out which drivers it was using.
<Sapristi> soundray: could not open default font 'fixed
<Agiofws> is there gpm for  UBNUTU ?
<skywalker> I dident post that
<infidel> dvdjack, are you trying to import bookmarks?
<dvdjack> yes
<dvdjack> but is not work
<soundray> Agiofws: please read the private message from ubotu
<dvdjack> i dont found any thing in book
<hfy> by how much more fps? approx
<dvdjack> marks
<skywalker> what do you mean other Linux?
<skywalker> vox754
<Agiofws> soundray:  how do i apt-get it ?
<vox754> skywalker, well, mmm, you said you tried other Linux distros?
<Agiofws> its does not display in apt-cache search
<soundray> Sapristi: I think you have to setup some minimal X stuff to have the fonts etc.
<skywalker> yes but their old
<soundray> !repos > Agiofws
<strobedream> hfy: I think I got like 10 fps
<sudoroot> infidel did u check my pastebin yet?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<infidel> sudoroot,  looking
<ikonia> Agiofws: check all the repos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-514ddee7.l4.c2.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
<Sapristi> soundray: At the moment I'm experimenting with the server running X (Gnome)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Sapristi> soudnray: So everything should be peachy...
<gravemind> vox754, I had a problem with my sound not being detected too - has he tried searching google for linux drivers for his particular card?
<sudoroot> thanx
<skywalker> gravemind I will try that now thanks
<vox754> skywalker, It doesn't matter. It probably is possible to import the drivers, it is open source what makes this possible
<miku> Can I use NdisWrapper to connect my laptop with a sitecom wl-142?
<Agiofws> i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dvdjack> infidel what i can do
<ikonia> miku: you told me the card wasn't supported
<Agiofws> apt-cache search gpm
<ikonia> Agiofws: then it may not exist
<Agiofws> ikonia:
<strobedream> hfy: but I didn't spend a lot of time setting things up nicely.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.101.184.94]  by gnomefreak
<vox754> gravemind, I don't know but I recall him being around here for over a month.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<miku> do you know NdisWrapper?
<ikonia> Agiofws: do you have all the repo's enabled
<ikonia> miku: only a little as I never use it
<miku> works in ubuntu?
<Agiofws> so stupid ubuntu does not have gpm ?
<skywalker> you got me confused with someone els
<gravemind> skywalker: good luck: I'm not sure how I ended up installing my sound, but at least I have it
<ikonia> Agiofws: have you enabled all the repo's
<skywalker> I just install ubuntu
<soundray> Agiofws: yes, it does. Ubotu just told you so
<soundray> Agiofws: "In component universe, is optional"
<skywalker> Iam new here
<vox754> miku, ndiswrapper works, but I couldn't find your card on the List. Probably you need to give the chipset info.
<Agiofws> ikonia:  apt-get upgrade ?
<skywalker> man
<ikonia> Agiofws: no enable all the repos
<Agiofws> how ?
<ikonia> Agiofws: if you read the docs as I've told you 10 times you'd know
<ikonia> its not "stupid ubuntu" its "lazy user can't be bothered to read"
<vox754> !who > skywalker
<soundray> Agiofws: we cannot spoon-feed you everything.
<gravemind> vox754: when the kernel upgraded to -11, I couldn't hear anything, so now I just boot into -10 because the sound is installed there and I don't know how to install it
<bruenig> Agiofws, pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<DaveTarmac> I'm having some serious trouble getting my Ubuntu box accessing the internet through a D-Link DWL-G520 WLAN card. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> soundray: and he's got the balls to say ubuntu is "stupid"
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> bruenig: please don't undermine our efforts to make this punter do his homework
<bruenig> ok
<vox754> gravemind, the same thing happened to me with ndiswrapper, so I just recompiled. In your case I guess you may somehow reinstall.
<bruenig> read the docs dammit
<lsutiger> hey peeps
<Agiofws> whats it called
<ikonia> Agiofws: search the docs on ubuntu.com
<Agiofws> enabling repository ?
<ikonia> Agiofws: as I've told you 10+ times
<fotoflo> what is Nautilus sendto and how do i disable it?
<vox754> Agiofws, what is that you wanted? gdm?
<ikonia> Agiofws: if you'd done what I asked earlier I'd be more willing to help
<soundray> Agiofws: read the private messages from ubotu
<skywalker> lol Iam not a lazy user
<bruenig> !repositories
<lsutiger> I booted from a ubuntu cd, but my wirless does not work.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lsutiger> suggestions?
<miku> c' qualche italiano che pu aiutarmi ?
<ikonia> but your lazy approach makes me not want to spoon feed you
<soundray> vox754: please don't undermine our efforts to make this punter do his homework
<bruenig> !wifi > lsutiger
<ikonia> !it >miku
<nixnoob> hey whenever i run something that needs root permissions i get the error  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file anyone know how to fix?
* bruenig wonders what a punter is
<gravemind> vox754: if you were able to install something once but you don't know how you did, is there a way to reverse engineer and find out how you installed it?
<lsutiger> que?
<ricky_ds> Hi everybody. I'm using dapper and just read that firefox 1.5 won't get any security updates beyond April 2007. Since Dapper is a LTS, are we finally going to see firefox 2.0 in the repositories??
<ikonia> ricky_ds: don't know
<ikonia> ask in the development channel
<vox754> soundray, okay. I was just curious. It's yours.
<dvdjack> another prpbelm
<bruenig> ricky_ds, probably not, you can install it yourself though, it is pretty easy
<dvdjack> how i can play movie avi
<dbr> Are the kernic-panic messages logged anywhere?
<vox754> gravemind, I don't think so. Maybe there is.
<ikonia> bruenig: not without breaking the repo dependencies
<wiz> when setting up ndiswrapper, after you've setup the driver with ndiswrapper -i driver.inf, and ndiswrapper -l shows driver and hardware present, is modprobe ndiswrapper not enough? It's telling me invalid argument
<bruenig> dvdjack, avi is a container, it could have many different formats, you probably need some codecs
<bruenig> !restricted | dvdjack
<ubotu> dvdjack: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keniaz> Hi all...I am newby...what is ubuntu?
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >bruenig
<ricky_ds> bruenig: I'm not thinking of myself but on people like my dad or whoever just trust the update mechanism
<bruenig> ikonia, no you install it /opt and redirect the /usr/bin/firefox symlink
<nixnoob> dvdjack goto synaptic and remove totem player and replace it with totem -xine
<ikonia> bruenig: no - but other apps will not link against it
<soundray> vox754: really, this guy has been repeating very basic questions that have been answered several times, then goes on to insult our favourite OS...
<TLP-CentDuo> ....can someone help me get my dvds playing on linux?
<bruenig> why do they have | username if you aren't supposed to use it
<TLP-CentDuo> i can play all css encrypted dvds
<TLP-CentDuo> but not finalfantasy 7 advent children
<vox754> soundray, yep. I kind of missed your conversation because I was reading someone else.
<nixnoob>  hey whenever i run something that needs root permissions i get the error  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file anyone know how to fix?
<ikonia> nixnoob: change the permissions on it
<ikonia> nixnoob: its in the users home dir with a . infront of it
<bruenig> ikonia, what do you mean other apps won't link against it
<soundray> bruenig: I use 'punter' as a very mildly disparaging synonym of 'customer' ;)
<ikonia> bruenig: so launching say a video file from within it - won't launch player
<HymnToLife> ikonia, root can't run GUI apps (by default)
<nixnoob> ikonia chmod +wrx .Xauthority?
<HymnToLife> run them as yourself with gksudo
<ikonia> HymnToLife: yup
<katami> Yeah
<Phasor> I just want to say a big thank you to everyone who has helped me in this chatroom. I would never have got Ubuntu 6.10 installed if it wasn't for you. Thanks!
<TLP-CentDuo> ....i cant get final fantasy 7 advent children to play. (not encrypted with css-its encrypted with arcoss (sony protection))
<bruenig> ikonia, you need to link over the plugins of course
<katami> Unbuntu doesn't like my pc
<rat1101>  /whois rat1101
<gravemind> nixnoob: did you put sudo in front of it?
<TLP-CentDuo> can someone please help
<ikonia> bruenig: how about just stick with the ubuntu supported process
<katami> It's at step 2 of 6 installing and it froze at setting the time
<rat1101> oops
<nixnoob> hang on
<HymnToLife> ikonia, as yourself, gksudo gedit
<skywalker> Iam doing something wrong
<HymnToLife> or anything else of course
<nixnoob> it says no such file or directory
<GQ> hello every1, can some one give me a little help with changing my screen resolution? it's stuck on 1024.. Dell Latitude X1 Laptop (Intel Pentium M 733 Processor, 1,10GHz, 2MB L2 cache, 400MHz)
<vox754> TLP-CentDuo, that seems to be proprietary stuff, and hence Linux-difficult.
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I didn't tell anyone to not use sudo
<Kaso> ikonia i'd like to say thanks for that link you gave be earlier i got my bash script working just how i wanted
<ikonia> Kaso: no problem
<bruenig> ikonia, have you installed 2.0 in /opt, I have and it worked fine, no problems with other apps and such
<ikonia> bruenig: well done
<nixnoob> ikonia, no such file or dir...
<HymnToLife> ikonia, never mind, I didn't read carefullyt enough :p
<soundray> TLP-CentDuo: if it's got some advanced copy protection, it's probably a lost case. Return it to the shop if you feel like making a point
<gravemind> nixnoob: I don't know how to fix that, I guess you have to find where .Xauthority is
<ikonia> HymnToLife: no problem, its a fast moving channel
<TLP-CentDuo> ...
<TLP-CentDuo> damn.
<HymnToLife> nixnoob, run your app as yourself with gksudo, not from a root shell
<bruenig> noon on sunday is the busy time
<vox754> HymnToLife, ikonia is an expert, you can teach him little.
<HymnToLife> and not with sudo either
<ikonia> vox754: not at all
<ikonia> lots to learn
<nixnoob> HymnToLife i cant run synaptic or anything from the administration menu
<skywalker> vox754 thanks
<ikonia> nixnoob: what happens when you try
<nixnoob> it doesnt ask for password it gives me that error
<nixnoob> about Xauthority
<ubunt1> hey is there someone tr it supergrub
<ikonia> nixnoob: are you using alt+f2
<katami> Thanks for ignoring me, have a nice day
<TLP-CentDuo> vox754, yes, i know it is proprietary stuff, but there has to be something...windows can play it fine
<vox754> TLP-CentDuo, there is nothing wrong with having to spend some money for something proprietary you really want... Good luck.
<ikonia> katami: you're welcome
<ubunt1> it is for recovery after the reinstall of Windows
<vox754> skywalker, you fixed it?
<TLP-CentDuo> ...lol
<gravemind> nixnoob: post everything you're doing to pastebin, maybe that will help
<bruenig> nixnoob, .Xauthority is in home
<nixnoob> Im telling you that .Xauthority is MISSING.
<bruenig> nixnoob, you can just delete it and restart x, should fix it
<soundray> TLP-CentDuo: maybe run the Windows player software in wine?
<ikonia> nixnoob: that shouldn't be a problem - something else is wrong
<TLP-CentDuo> i REFUSE to use windows just to play a sony encrypted dvd.
<nixnoob> bruenig thank you i will restart x now
<ikonia> nixnoob: do you want help or not
<vox754> ikonia, sarcasm is sometimes necessary...
<TLP-CentDuo> soundray...lemme check
<ikonia> vox754: sorry - I missed the sarcasm
<TLP-CentDuo> soundray, nope, doesnt work
<TLP-CentDuo> damn.
<nixnoob> breunig, thank you it worked.
<wiz> How can I make a bash script run on boot?
<soundray> TLP-CentDuo: no swearing please - we share your frustration
<ikonia> wiz: make it into a boot script
<soundray> wiz: call it from /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> or part of rc.local
<vox754> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<skywalker> no vox754 but Iam useing the force and maybe this will work because I haet microsoft it doesnt work for me anymore xp keeps crashing and Iam tired os loseing my info all the time so now Iam just  going to use liniux I had a min expercence with it but I can styll do it and yes Iam a bit of a lazy user because Iam not a that much osf a linux newbie vox745
<techie1> my windows xp pro partitions are in Fat rather than NTF is that normal? If so can I use it like that to install ubuntu in a double boot?
<narmataru> hello, where can I found package for subversion 1.4.3 for ubuntu dapper ? thanks
<ikonia> techie1: it doesn't care about your windows partition as it doesn't acces it
<soundray> TLP-CentDuo: you could try the various DVD rippers out there
<bruenig> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<nixnoob> techie ubuntu will resize the partition and install itself it doesnt matter
<techie1> <ikonia>so how do I do then my dual boot with ubuntu?
<soundray> techie1: it's unusual, but you can still use the Ubuntu desktop CD to install a dual-boot setup
<ikonia> !dualboot >techie1
<vox754> skywalker, wow. Well, welcome. Everything you learn you can teach it later, so stick around.
<nixnoob> techie, put the cd in drive and boot from it
<techie1> hold on let me check to see how much I have.
<wiz> soundray, right now my rc.local just has exit 0, can I just put /usr/src/script.sh in the line above that for it to work?
<DaveTarmac> this might sound like a stupid question, but is there a reason that my out-of-the-box install of Ubuntu 6.10 isn't recognising the 'ipconfig' command?
<skywalker> thanks
<nixnoob> then install and ubuntu will install grub and you will be able to chose which partition at boot time
<soundray> wiz: yes
<wiz> kk
<yomm> dave : try ifconfig
<DaveTarmac> ok, brb
<soundray> wiz: except that your script should be in /usr/local/bin/. Make sure it's got execution permissions for root
<TLP-CentDuo> soundray: I'll see if i can rip it to my HD then play it
<soundray> TLP-CentDuo: it's a long shot, but I can't think of anything else
<ikonia> I foresee the term hd becoming a problem when high def becomes more the norm
<DaveTarmac> brilliant, thanks yomm
<nixnoob> HDD
<nixnoob> .
<dromer> hi, I have  Starlight StarScan scanner, how can I get it to work?
<soundray> ikonia: fortunately BluRay disks are now outselling HD ones ;)
<DaveTarmac> i'm just trying to get my gwl-g520 wlan card working, but so far nadda
<wiz> soundray, if I alias wlan0 to my prism2_usb driver, when I modprobe prism2 it'll set it up as wlan0 right?
<dromer> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<mzuverink> Anyone know how to figure this out so I can get my modem working?  It's mission critical  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7511/
<vox754> DaveTarmac, chipset?
<crazy_penguin> !tell crazy_penguin pastebin
<techie1> Ok I have 55.86 fat with 24.17 G free. Will the ubuntu ask me for how much space? If so is it referring to free space during the install?
<DaveTarmac> Atherons or something
<soundray> wiz: not sure what you mean by alias. Look at /etc/iftab
<DaveTarmac> i've been trying to get the MadWiFi driver working for it, but i'm having a bit of a job withit.
<gkffyji> Ubuntu rocked until i tried to change screen resolution now all i get is the terminal window. when i try to startx to start the windoing engine i get this error " no screens found
<gkffyji>  xio: fatal io error 104 (Connection Reset by peer) on x server ":0.0"."
<nixnoob> techie it will find the amount of free space of your HDD and then you can choose how much of it to allocate to ubunty
<black-town> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vox754> DaveTarmac, seems to work, look here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<DaveTarmac> thanks for the reference. i'll let you know if it works
<nixnoob> techie just boot from the disk and you will see its quite simple
<yeniklasor> hi
<fotoflo> how do i disable Nautilus Sendto? does anyone know?
<vox754> DaveTarmac, and here http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<vox754> fotoflo, sorry, I don't know
<wiz> soundray, under ifconfig is the HWaddr the mac addy I need to use in /etc/iftab?
<turbolover> "radeon" is the open source ati driver right?
<bruenig> techie1, when you boot from the disk, you can run gaim and get onto irc from there for more help
<soundray> wiz: yes
<LordKeiden> how can i switch from kdm to gdm in a terminal?
<soundray> LordKeiden: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<betatux> fotoflo, apt-get remove nautilus-sendto ?
<techie1> <bruenig>i thought gaim is an internet messenger chat?
<Hasrat_USA> gaim sucks
<yeniklasor> how can I configure my system's lang (files)
<bruenig> techie1, it has a bunch of protocols and irc
<vox754> DaveTarmac, those pages tell you if someone has made the wireless card work, but the steps really depend on which chipset you have and which drivers it needs.
<LordKeiden> soundray, will that require a network connection?
<balor> How do I enable VDSO in the latest Feisty 2.6.20 kernel?
<techie1> I tried it before and is similar to yahoo messenger
<nixnoob> There is nothing wrong with gaim.
<techie1> I did not know you could go from there to here!
<soundray> LordKeiden: only if gdm is neither installed nor in your package cache
<ubunt1> Memory status: size: 75714560 vsize: 0 resident: 75714560 share: 0 rss: 13910016 rss_rlim: 0
<ubunt1> CPU usage: start_time: 1172489058 rtime: 0 utime: 98 stime: 0 cutime:94 cstime: 0 timeout: 4 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 0
<ubunt1> nooooo
<nixnoob> Gaim has everything AIM/IRC/ICQ blah blah blah
<bruenig> jabber
<ubunt1> Memory status: size: 75714560 vsize: 0 resident: 75714560 share: 0 rss: 13910016 rss_rlim: 0
<ubunt1> CPU usage: start_time: 1172489058 rtime: 0 utime: 98 stime: 0 cutime:94 cstime: 0 timeout: 4 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 0
<nixnoob> yea jabber too
<ubunt1> i can'y use gnome
<LordKeiden> soundray, good. thanks
<techie1> <nixnoob>very cool indeed, I was not aware it had so much.
<nixnoob> Xgl/Beryl OWNS.
<TLP-CentDuo> soundray: starting up acidrip now....
<yeniklasor> Files is opening default ISO-8859-1, so how can I change this?
* Faust-C yawn 
<Faust-C> anyone need help im bored
<BlindMan_> hello all , anybody knows why my display goes out of sync when i kill X? nvidia 6800gt, latest drivers from nv site. same thing on edgy and debian. noob here
<techie1> Nonetheless, could I not resize my fat from the ubuntu disk installer directly?
<yeniklasor>  Files is opening default ISO-8859-1, so how can I change this?  I wanna ISO-8859-9
<nixnoob> techie yes you can
<bruenig> techie1, yeah just open it and hit create account and choose irc, then get in here and you can ask questions as you install if you need to, it should make this much easier then you trying to figure out what you are supposed to do blind
<ben_m> Faust-C: tell them your secret hax command
<turbolover> ugh the open source driver is slow
<black-town> Some people speak english ?
<Faust-C> ben_m: woot ??
<ubunt1> o symbol table info available.
<ubunt1> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<techie1> <nixnoob>can we privately talk then for a moment and you could guide me for a few seconds?
<nixnoob> techie listen to bruenig boot from the cd and come back in here.
<Faust-C> i can help
<eagles0513875> i have an ati radeon 200m xpress how do i enable the open gl stuff for it. reason i ask is i have installed world of warcraft using wine and its really jittery and i need open gl hoping that it would smooth things out
<Faust-C> eagles0513875: can i PM you ?
<soundray> Faust-C: I want to compare directories recursively. I did 'ls -R dir1/* >/tmp/d1 ; ls -R dir2/* >/tmp/d2 ; diff /tmp/d1 /tmp/d2 | less' but there must be a better way. ??
<posingaspopular> ben_m: the super secret firefox 'ctrl+F' hack?
<eagles0513875> sure faust
<techie1> ok let me try that and see if i can do so.... thanks you you all. I will boot from cd and then be back here?
<techie1> thanks.
<acid_phyre> can someone help me with gparted freezing up on the partitioner of installing edgy?
<Faust-C> soundray: whoa
<ubunt1> hey
<vox754> soundray, funny.
<bruenig> !alternate | acid_phyre
<ubunt1> i can't use gnome-panel
<ubotu> acid_phyre: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<posingaspopular> i once heard a losr in my class talk abotu ctrl_f hacking firefox for 15 minutes
<eagles0513875> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soundray> vox754: no, I'm serious
<yeniklasor> Files is opening default ISO-8859-1, so how can I change this?  I wanna ISO-8859-9
<ubunt1> it give error and then when i close it give it again.
<Saviq> yeniklasor: what editor?
<nixnoob> does ubuntu support dvd playback with the vanilla install?
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: usually if you're having install probs, the alternate install cd will get you through it
<acid_phyre> so the alternate would not boot me into live?
<bruenig> nixnoob, no you have to add it
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dreckslord> yenikasor type exec -O "iso-8859-9" in irc
<ubunt1> hey
<soundray> nixnoob: yes, but only unencrypted DVDs
<vox754> acid_phyre, try other partitioners, I like to use the Knoppix CD.
<eagles0513875> i have an ati radeon 200m xpress how do i enable the open gl stuff for it. reason i ask is i have installed world of warcraft using wine and its really jittery and i need open gl hoping that it would smooth things out
<ubunt1> i can't use gnome-panel
<yeniklasor> All editors opening ISO-8859-1 and this is not in my lang.
<bruenig> ubunt1, ok
<acid_phyre> ok thanks guys
<yeniklasor> Turkish ISO-8859-9 :(
<ubunt1> bruenig ???? give some help
<ubunt1> o symbol table info available.
<ubunt1> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<ubunt1> it give error
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<bruenig> !ops
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<Saviq> any of You know why PLF does not work?
<transgress_> hey changing the permissions on a smb mount will only change the local perms right?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<acid_phyre> no matter what everytime i loaded it gparted would freeze
<eagles0513875> ubuntu rules
<egyn> Hello all, i've installed ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft on an old amd k6-2 450mhz and I cannot get the computer to fully shut down. There is a hd-spindown but no powerdown. Any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rrcs-71-41-194-65.sw.biz.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<IndyGunFreak> eagles, take a paxil
<bruenig> Saviq, what do you need from plf repos
<Saviq> damn it's crowded here..
<IndyGunFreak> Saviq: it always is
* Xilon gets the popcorn
<vox754> bruenig, poor guy, he loved ubuntu...
<yeniklasor> exec -O "iso-8859-9"
<Faust-C> Xilon: lol
<Saviq> I don't know... last time I used ubuntu it worked and got me w32
<ubunt1> noone will help i have problem with gnome?
<Saviq> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Faust-C> ubunt1: sure
<IndyGunFreak> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<ubunt1> Faust-C: ok then i have one of the error o symbol table info available.
<ubunt1> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<egyn> I also have a network-card with WOL attached to the computer. Could this be causing the problem?
<Night_Owl> OK.. Can someone explain to me how to fix my Internet connection? My Ubuntu box keeps losing it :P
<bruenig> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<scienceboy> I'm having a bit of trouble with the terminal. whenever i use the sudo command, it asks for a password, but it won't let my type anything in. the only thing i can hit is enter. could someone tell me what to do?
<Faust-C> ubunt1: PM
<Faust-C> i cant see w/ all the ppl in here
<fotoflo> can anyone help me? ive downloaded the latest .deb file for gaim but it conflicts with already installed package "gaim-data", if i uninstall that, it says dependency unsatisfiable (like my last girlfriend)
<bruenig> scienceboy, it will type, it just doesn't show anything
<ubunt1> Faust-C: and now i can't touch nothing
<Faust-C> lol woot
<nixnoob> scienceboy it doesnt show anything when u ype the password
<Night_Owl> scienceboy you won't be able to see anything but it *is* taking it.
<scienceboy> oh, i didn't know that
<nixnoob> jus type it
<vox754> scienceboy, you don't see the letters but they are there
<scienceboy> thank you!
<Fleu> Can anyone help a brand new ubuntu user? I need a wirelessnetwork driver...
<bruenig> !wifi | Fleu
<ubotu> Fleu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vox754> Fleu, INFO!
* scienceboy just got linux two days ago and is still learning how to use it
<nixnoob> you will be learning for a long time.
<nixnoob> lol
<acid_phyre> where do i get the alternate cd from
<acid_phyre> i only see the live cd
<bruenig> acid_phyre, ubuntu.com navigate from there
<nixnoob> the website?
<fotoflo> scienceboy, i predect you will be able to change the word days to years,
<sudoroot> u advise java 5 or 6 on kubuntu wich one is better?
<Emboss> acid_phyre, All mirrors carry the alternate iso's
<scienceboy> probably
<fotoflo> in a few years
<nixnoob> i agree will fotoflo
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: its linked on the same page as the normal install..., just choose the alternate install cd
<scienceboy> another question - which java package do i install?
<fotoflo> can anyone help me? ive downloaded the latest .deb file for gaim but it conflicts with already installed package "gaim-data", if i un-install that, it says dependency unsatisfiable (like my last girlfriend)
<sudoroot> what u advise to install java 5 or 6?
<yeniklasor> How can I set a default Font language boys?
<soundray> egyn: it could be. See if it shuts down when you've removed the card.
<Saviq> !codecs
<AMD-> can any one help me im trying to install some thing and  i get this error
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AMD-> r GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0
<bruenig> acid_phyre, if you still can't find it http://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<vox754> fotoflo, UBERfunny. Stick with the old one...
<BlindMan_> hello all , my display goes out of sync when i kill X. Any thoughts? 6800gt, latest drivers from nv site.
<scienceboy> actually, nvrm. i know which one
<sudoroot> people what u advise java 5 or 6?
<egyn> soundray: I will look into that. I can disable it in bios but that does not seem to solve the problem.
<bruenig> AMD-, perhaps sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<nixnoob> Did techie1 ever come back?
<fotoflo> vox: the new one has QQ support, and I need that
<acid_phyre> that will be much better then getting the dvd
<vox754> yeniklasor, I don't know if all that can be done during install. Why didn't you do it.
<soundray> egyn: you could also check out Bug #43961 for suggestions
<acid_phyre> which i was downlaoding
* Xilon finished his popcorn out of boredom
* bruenig uses java 5
<Xilon> COME ON !!!
<Faust-C> Xilon: wait lol
<Xilon> lol
<vox754> sudoroot, Java 5
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know when Firefox is going to update its Linux version?
<nixnoob> lol
<Merlin_> hello, have a question concerning replacing an existing distro with ubuntu
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, it is as up to date as the windows
<soundray> egyn: in some systems, a buggy DSDT prevents shutdown. You can fix DSDTs using iasl, but it's quite involved
<Faust-C> Merlin_: ok
<fotoflo> vox754, with the ex girlfriend, complete uninstall was the best option
<metal03> Betatux : Still there?
<AMD-> bruenig: any way to tell it to install all dependencies too
<acid_phyre> ty i found it
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: windows firefox went through an upgrade yesterday...
<Merlin_> can partition magic reformat the partition for me?
<fotoflo> vox754, but with gaim, i need an upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> made it something like 2.02 or something like that
<fotoflo> the ex couldnt be upgraded... had to be replaced
<nixnoob> install the windows version with wine.
<nixnoob> lol
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, if there was no linux put out then that would be because it only fixed windows bugs, which has happened before
<vox754> fotoflo, I'm sure there is a way to check dependencies, try "man apt-get" or "man aptitude" I've read it somewhere. VERY funny.
<acid_phyre> 2.0.0.2 yea
<IndyGunFreak> nixnoob: uh no
<soundray> Merlin_: unnecessary. The installation procedure will take care of it.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: that could be..
<nixnoob> indygunfreak it was a joke.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i didn't actually see what the update was, but you might be right
<bruenig> AMD-, what do you mean, it won't compile if you don't have the dependencies
<fotoflo> i think i need to upgrade the gaim-data package as well, but apt isnt working for this particular beta of gaim... not in the repositories yet
<AMD-> aptitude is what i was looking for thanks
<acid_phyre> so the alternate cd is like the install of 6.06 in txt mode?
<TheGateKeeper> IndyGunFreak, the gentoo version got updated, I guess it depends on the package maintainers
<Ubuntu39942> Hey everyone, type /exec -o yes "aptitude update"
<AMD-> sudo aptitude install blah blha
<IndyGunFreak> TheGateKeeper: could be
<bruenig> acid_phyre, it is like the install of 6.10 in txt mode
<Shrimpy> hello everyone does any one know how to change the xconfg. file to adjust the screen resultion?
<gravemind> who maintains the packages?
<yeniklasor> vox754 : There was only keyboard setting and I choose True Turkish keyboard. When I write with my keyboard it's OK. And when launch my wrote file its OK. But when open a file (for example a Turkish .txt file), there is no my language's characters.
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: yeah, its pretty easy to do, don't stress it.
* bruenig is tired of the ignorant saying apt-get doesn't track dependencies
<maximillan> haha yeniklasor
<soundray> egyn: there is a workaround as well: add a 'halt' section to /boot/grub/menu.lst and boot into that with 'grub reboot X'
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: also, are youu downloading 6.06 or 6.10?
<acid_phyre> 6.10
<nixnoob> Shrimpy why do that when you can System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<AMD-> thanks bruenig
<yeniklasor> maximillan : why haha
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: ok
<acid_phyre> only one i wanted
<acid_phyre> lol
<maximillan> isim turkce geldi birden
<maximillan> acaba oylemi?
<vox754> yeniklasor, yep. That is why it is important to have dedicated people in every country.
<Shrimpy> nixnoob i tried that and i only get one option
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: the alternate install CD is pretty easy.. just make sur eall your data is backed up, obviously, since you're gonna be making changes to the hard drive
<nixnoob> Shrimpy you have to install the correct drivers then.
<nixnoob> For your video card.
<maximillan> hmmm
<acid_phyre> well i got certain partitions for theat
<drexxi> is there anyone with xchat?
<acid_phyre> that
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: can you tell me how
<bruenig> it has 2.0.0.2 out for linux
<nixnoob> Shrimpy do u have ATI or NVIDIA?
<AMD-> i still get this error No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: just be careful, guy waso n here earlier that hosed a few of his "backup" partitions
<Shrimpy> nixnoob, i think its intel let me check
<maximillan> hey yeniklasor, do you know turkish language ?
<yeniklasor> yes  know
<yeniklasor> biliyom :)
<maximillan> guzel :d
<egyn> soundray: Ok, I'll see what I can do with these things you've mentioned. Too bad I'm online with the computer so I must shutdown.. :)
<acid_phyre> i would be mad lol bc its a dual boot
<maximillan> ya bi iki sorum olcakti gentoo hakkinda acaba yannis yerdemiyim : )
<yeniklasor> maximillan : do you have my errors
<bruenig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: the command to check is lspci -l
<soundray> egyn: I'm off anyway. Good luck
<Faust-C> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: so what if he doesn't know english, how will he read that?
<egyn> soundray: thanx again. c ya
<nixnoob> just lspci and look
<voxvam> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, I was going to look at the irc link and find the turkey channel
<maximillan> yeniklasor: hehehh
<Shrimpy> nixnoob; alright yeah its intel  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: well thats nice of you..lol
<nhy> hello
<bruenig> maximillan, #ubuntu.tr
<voxvam> !language
<bruenig> I am sure that will have a lot of help
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> man this is a smoking deal on a hard drive, if anyone needs it...   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2522636&CatId=523
<nixnoob> Shrimpy just goto the intel site and look for the linux driver for your card it should have an automatic installer.
<soundray> voxvam: ;)
<nhy> when i try using sudo i get an error
<nixnoob> With instructions.
<yeniklasor> maximillan: dont laugh to me. Do you have same error?
<yeniklasor> :)
<nhy> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<vox754> nhy, elaborate please.
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: really? ok i'm sure i'll have problems so i'll be back later :)
* Gaz_ waves hello
<nixnoob> Good luck.
<loosec> Invader ZiiiiiiiiiM!!! =;D
<acid_phyre> at least the alternate cd downloads fast
<acid_phyre> the dvd was going so slow
<bruenig> who gets the dvd?
<Merlin_> can partition magic remove an existing distro so I can install ubuntu, please?
<soundray> Merlin_: you've had replies to that. What was wrong with them?
<Merlin_> am dual booting with xp atm
<acid_phyre> i was going to get it bc of the problem i was having
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: no need to download a DVD, you can add everything via the repositories in about 15min
<bruenig> Merlin_, ubuntu has a partitioner in the install, you can use that to remove the other distros
<Merlin_> did not understand them
<vox754> bruenig, I got the DVD first, but I didn't know about apt-get and all updates. It is nice to have it around still.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: just installed the latest drivers as instructed (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Madwifi) and I got the following message after i try to compile them: "Cannot stat 'ath_pci.ko': No such file or directory" - any ideas?
<soundray> Merlin_: then ask.
<nhy> for example sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf works but it also outputs ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<acid_phyre> yea i figured that but wanted just ubnuntu on here not kde
<voxvam> Merlin_, what distro
<soundray> Merlin_: it's impolite to repeat a question that has been answered already.
<Merlin_> was going to ask for clarification but the answerer left
<IndyGunFreak> The Xubuntu CD is about as barebones as it gets, it has hardly anything...lol
<Merlin_> xandros
<acid_phyre> and the damn live cd was freezing on gparted
<soundray> Merlin_: no, I'm still here
<vox754> DaveTarmac, I don't have an Atheros card so I can't give you details, but you seem on the right track.
<Merlin_> my bad...it was a fellow named Faust
<Merlin_> that answered me previously
<ugarit> after upgrading to firefox 2.x on edgy firefox randomly crashes and dumps this on the commandline: The application 'Gecko' lost its connection to the display :0.0;
<ugarit> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<ugarit> the application.
<Merlin_> lol
<acid_phyre> i dont think we have enough users in this room
<acid_phyre> lol
<Merlin_> heh, i agree
<ScrubChild> i think there are too many
<DaveTarmac> ok, cheers. i've just found a 'howto' guide so i'm going to have a quick bash (not the shell) on that
<Merlin_> lot's going on at once
<nhy> does anyone know what could be causing that?
<ScrubChild> all these people installed ubuntu?  my stomach hurts
<acid_phyre> yea we do have too many
<DaveTarmac> not that you really care, but i'll keep you posted ;)
<nixnoob> ScrubChild i believe youve missed the sarcasm.
<IndyGunFreak> ugarit: why did you kill a friendly firefox
<ScrubChild> nixnoob, i doubled the sarcasm
<ugarit> IndyGunFreak: I did'nt it kills itself
<soundray> <soundray> Merlin_: unnecessary. The installation procedure will take care of it.
<soundray> Merlin_: what part of that did you not understand?
<voxvam> Merlin_, all you need to do is when you boot ubuntu just install over top of the other distro so you kill all the other files
<vox754> nhy, no, sorry. Seems unimportant.
<Merlin_> ok...thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> ugarit: try completely removing it, and installing again from the repos... or maybe try Opera..
<Merlin_> that's what I was needing to know
<Iced> Hey guys, back again.
<nhy> vox, still shouldn't be happening
<bulldog_> or try flock as a replacement of firefox
<Merlin_> needed to keep xp going until all has been worked out
<yeniklasor> What is default font language? ISO-8859-1 or ISO-8859-15 ?
<Merlin_> ;)
<lordkeiden> is kdevelop really a great ide for c++, or is it just a pretty face?
<ScrubChild> hello guys, my ubuntu install on my laptop is freezing at step 4 out of 5, which is the preparing disk space part...its not hardlocked though,  can i see the kernel messagse with ctrl + alt + f2 or anything?
<ugarit> IndyGunFreak: I've already reinstalled there is something wrong either with ubuntu or firefox.  all was fine prior to edgy
<Iced> I have another question. When I install ubuntu, do I have to install NTFS support? (My hard disk is NTFS) And if I do, how?
<soundray> lordkeiden: most KDE developers have been using it for years, afaik
<nurriz> I ****ing love this OS :)
<felipe_eletro_bo> #ubuntu-br
<nhy> vox, if it changes anything, i just got this error
<nhy> (gedit:4621): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<nhy> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<nhy> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<metal03> I need to UNINSTALL COMPLETELY wine and reinstall it...  Can anyone help...  it's on a Edgy64 where I needed to forceinstall a 32bit wine
<IndyGunFreak> ugarit: sorry, can't help you... Firefox works fine for me... have you tried Opera or one of hte other open source browsers?
<bulldog_> on the firefox note, have you googled?
<nixnoob> hey whats the command for vnc server? he one tht comes in the vnc-common package?
<yeniklasor> Iced : yes you can
<finalbeta> Iced: read support only, the disk will be mounted automatically
<bulldog_> cause my firefox used to hang and die as well
<vox754> DaveTarmac, I like knowledge so I can help other people. If you had Broadcom I'd have thrown you lots of info.
<IndyGunFreak> strange, i've never had a prob with Firefox
<Iced> finalbeta: What does that mean?
<hellmet> Can someone help me with an old SiS 82C204 onboard VGA card that doesn't want to exceed 600X480?
<nixnoob> whats the command for vnc server that comes in teh vnc-common package?
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: hey i got the .tar.gz file now i'm not to sure what i should do with it
<vox754> metal03, use the 32-bit, you don't need the 64-bit distro if it just for desktop. "locate wine" and remove everything.
<finalbeta> Iced: you can read from the partition, not write to it. Unless you manually install ntfs-3g
<DaveTarmac> vox754: not a problem. thanks for the info you've given me
<nixnoob> shrimpy untar it and read the readme file
<nixnoob> shrimpy, it will have the instructions
<Iced> Do I DO have to install ntfs- 3g to install ubuntu to my hard disk?
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: thanks
<bulldog_> is there anyway of making vncviewer from showing a high res desktop in a lower res for the remote viewer?
<Iced> So*
<yeniklasor> What is default font language? ISO-8859-1 or ISO-8859-15 ?
<hellmet> Again: Can someone help me with an old SiS 82C204 onboard VGA card that doesn't want to exceed 600X480?
<vox754> DaveTarmac, are you on server or desktop?
<Iced> How do I install ntfs- 3g?
<DaveTarmac> one thing i am having trouble with now is that during the Ubuntu install, i was asked to created a user. I do not have the root user information. is there a default password/uid for this or have a i screwed the pooch on this one?
<vox754> hellmet, how old?
<metal03> Vox754 : kinda late to reinstall Edgy 32 bit...  plus, how do I make sure wine is completely removed...  I just delete the folder?
<Arigato> would it be OK to share use ubuntu home partition with fedora?
<hellmet> vox754: quite old.  about 7-8 yrs
<DaveTarmac> vox754 - it's supposed to be server, but the iso that came down the pipe was desktop, so desktop i guess
<IndyGunFreak> hellmet: be patient, i'm finding your answer
<mars2686> Is there a way that I could write a script that starts an FTP session. So I could just be like put <file> and not have to keep opening a connection over and over?
<DaveTarmac> it's 6.10 if that helps
<hellmet> IndyGunFreak: oh k. :-) sorry
<lordkeiden> i am having Major Issues with kde, and rether that fight it out, I'm just going back to gnome. i am wanting to keep the good from kde and purge the junk. kdevelop and keduca are the only parts of kde that hold any apeal to me after the last 5 hours. outside of the kde world, does kdevelop have an edge, or is there a good alternative.i'm not a developer, just a tinkere, but dont want to drudge thru a bunch of ide's trying to
<lordkeiden> find a really good one.
<vox754> metal03, backup your info, reinstall Edgy32. Yes remove everything and break your system, it's up to you.
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: there is no readme and looked around for and it open a lot of txt files
<Night_Owl> My got this is frustrating.
<saturnine> Hello
<tenco> ok, my nat-box is up. but i have a problem with dnsmasq. i configured it through /etc/dnsmasq.conf so, that i only listens to the internal net-interface, but when i do a nmap scan, the port is open on both interfaces :-\
<vox754> DaveTarmac, the user you created has "root" privileges through "sudo". I'm not getting you exactly.
<Night_Owl> I can't keep a DSL connection.
<Mr_Molez> hi.. in kde when i try to go to administrator mode.. I put in my root password but it says wrong password. Any ideas ?
<turbolover> anyone here use vmware to run windows within ubuntu?
<DaveTarmac> ah right. nevermind. past linux i've used has had a seperate root user
<hellmet> turbolover: yes
<saturnine> Is there anyone here who can help me with samba?  The doc's are failing me and I can't get my windows machine and ubuntu machine sharing files.
<lordkeiden> turbolover: i use qemu and love it. qemu is open source.
<turbolover> hellmet: how did you set up the networking in the virtual machine?
<Iced> Okay, If I install Ubuntu onto a NTFS drive, what do I do exactly? (I've never used ubuntu before)
<hellmet> well, it uses the net of the host machine
<vox754> DaveTarmac, the root account is deactivated, but you can activate it by giving a password, and you are set like other distributions.
<infidel> Mr_Magic, sudo su then your password
<vox754> Iced, you CANNOT.
<skirk> Anyone know why aMSN take 90% of my CPU???????????
<linxeh> infidel: sudo -H -s
<turbolover> hellmet: the bridge worked before when i made a solaris vm but it doesnt with winxp, cant find driver for its device...
<Iced> vox754: So I can't install ubuntu?
<ricky> anyone know how can i conect amule on the network?
<vox754> Iced, you CAN install it on "ext3" filesystem, a linux filesystem.
<linxeh> vox754: err you can install it on ntfs
<skirk> Anyone know why aMSN take 90% of my CPU???????????
<hellmet> turbolover: the client OS has its own IP , and it uses the Host's LAN ..so I've no idea setting up things inside the OS.
<ricky> anyone know how can i configure amule on the network?
<nixnoob> anyone kno why i cant connect to vncserver from another lan machine?
<Iced> vox754: Well, is there a tut on how to do that somewhere?
<christy> hi azureus keeps crashing on me.. i upgraded to jre 1.6 but it is still doing it... most i can see is ----> DEBUG::Sun Feb 25 14:02:10 EST 2007::com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.VirtualChannelSelector::select::272: ---> Caught exception on selector.select() op: Operation not permitted  ---> NonBlockingReadWriteService$1::runSupport::80,AEThread::run::69  ---> java.io.IOException: Operation not permitted
<Mr_Magic> infidel: ?
<linxeh> Iced: there is experimental support for installing into a directory on an NTFS drive
<hellmet> turbolover: I'm sorry, I'd not be able to help you much over this matter though
<vox754> linxeh, but you think he is asking that? Of course not. He just wants a plain Ubuntu install.
<sgraham> doh.. sory
<infidel> Mr_Magic, type sudo su
<IndyGunFreak> hellmet: follow Redeye2's instructions...          http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=495248
<Iced> linxeh: Where can I find it?
<ricky> anyone know how can i configure amule on the network?
<Mr_Molez> infidel: i asked.. anyway its not commandline root i need
<infidel> Mr_Magic, then your user password
<mars2686> is there a way to start an ftp session and put a file in one command?
<acid_phyre> now that was easy all i did was just make the free space on the partition i wanted and told it to auto use the free space
<infidel> Mr_Magic, i see
<linxeh> vox754: it sounds to me like he wants to install ubuntu alongside his windows install to me, without having to mess around with repartitioning
<linxeh> Iced: what is it exactly that you want to do /
<saturnine> Hello.  Is there anyone here who can help me with samba?  The doc's are failing me and I can't get my windows machine and ubuntu machine sharing files.
<vox754> acid_phyre, practice all you want so you feel comfortable doing it again.
<Mr_Magic> infidel: maybe you are talking to the wrong person
<voxvam> is it possible to install ubuntu on a fat32 file system
<Mr_Molez> infidel: things such as wifi manager and kde control panel things require root password.. but when i type the root passwd it says wrong passwd
<Iced> linxeh: I wan't to install ubuntu, but I also want to keep Windows XP. (When my PC boots  up I pick what I want to load)
<nixnoob> Why do I get a blank screen when i connect with vncviewer?
<hellmet> IndyGunFreak: Oh.. I'll try it out and let you know.Thanks
<inazad> Hi there, I'm on XFCE4 on Ubuntu 6.10 and my "nm-applet" is launching 16 times...
<IndyGunFreak> hellmet: it worked for me, i imagine it will fix your prob
<infidel> Mr_Magic, type your user password
<vox754> linxeh, Well I don't think he knows exactly where his occiputius is.
<inazad> see: http://inazad.com/Capture.png
<Mr_Molez> infidel: ive tried both
<SuBStandard> any1 ger? ( i need help...)
<linxeh> Iced: there are several ways of doing that - you can repartition the drive, and keep windows in one partition and linux in another, or you can install it to an image on your NTFS drive (slightly slower, slightly buggy probably)
<IndyGunFreak> How do you make X-Chat Gnome chime when your name is entioned
<IndyGunFreak> i did it on my PC, but can't remember how.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Im having trouble getting Azureus to run... although Ive installed the correct JRE... can anybody help me, i have this output in the terminal: http://pastebin.se/9365
<infidel> Mr_Molez, that bites
<Mr_Molez> infidel: :(
<Iced> linxeh: what about install.exe?
<linxeh> Iced: the wiki has tutorials on how to dual boot ubuntu and windows, or you can read the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype for the "install to a windows partition" option
<Night_Owl> Can anyone help me keep a DSL connection.. it seems to only connect for maybe five minutes, and then it dies again.
<linxeh> Iced: yes, install.exe is the NTFS option, but it might be buggy - its only a prototype at the moment
<acid_phyre> so your saying if u partition a ntfs drive and dual boot its slower
<Iced> linxeh: should I try that?
<inazad> Night_Owl, what is the problem ?
<nixnoob> anyone here kno why i get a blank screen when connecting to vncserver?
<linxeh> Iced: dunno - it uses the feisty alpha builds iirc. I've never seen the need, and repartition a drive
<Night_Owl> I'm not entirely certain.. but I have to pon every few minutes, it seems.
<saturnine> Iced: I don't really know, but a friend e-maild this to me.  It may help "...Have you checked out VMWare yet?  I would guess that Ubuntu would still be considered to be a "server" from VMWare perspective and the nice thing about that is that VMWare Server is free!   If you're not familiar with it, VMWare is a great virtual machine emulator.  Their first product, VMWare Workstation was great and I knew quite a few people who ran it and were
<christy> what is the command to select the java JRE to use?
<yeniklasor> /etc/X11/fonts/X11R7/misc/xfonts-base.alias   is this for character encoding?
<IndyGunFreak> sound
<ricky> anyone know how can i conect amule on the network?
<ricky> anyone know how can i configure amule on the network?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jason0_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<SuBStandard> can any 1 help me??? my fuckin router chnages every 2 minutes my dns....
<vox754> linxeh, please don't suggest unstable things...
<IndyGunFreak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: just triedx the following command: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-server" and got the error message: "Couldn't find package linux-headers-server"
<linxeh> vox754: he suggested it....
<Iced> saturine: What is that supposed to be?
<heathen> ello
<yeniklasor> #turkish
<ricky> anyone know how can i configure amule on the network?
<Iced> linxeh: what version is feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> SuBStandard: hat kind of router?
<saturnine> Hello.  Is there anyone here who can help me with samba?  The doc's are failing me and I can't get my windows machine and ubuntu machine sharing files.
<linxeh> Iced: it is unreleased. it is unstable. it should not be used if you want a working system
<vox754> DaveTarmac, search your headers with "uname -r" and "aptitude search linux-headers"
<Iced> linxeh: Well, that sucks
<linxeh> Iced: its the version due for release in April
<Night_Owl> inazad: I'm not entirely certain what the exact problem is.. but I have to pon every few minutes, it seems.
<saturnine> Iced:  that is part of a messagfe a fried sent em that hhas a suggestion for running windows and linux (and about anything else) you might want to investigate.
<betatux_> saturnine, what's seems to be the issue ?
<checco> ciao
<Iced> linxeh: So I shouldn't use install.exe?
<checco> !list
<linxeh> Iced: repartition the hard drive then ,and install linux into a separate partition (or get a new hard drive for linux etc)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<kiko> hi all, is this the right channel to get help on installation issues?
<DaveTarmac> vox754: sorry I'm totally new at this, how do i go about searching headers?
<jason0_> How can I prevent rhythmbox from opening when I plug in my ipod??
<Iced> linxeh: Well, how did you install Ubuntu?
<linxeh> Iced: install.exe is a prototype - it might work for you, it might not - I wouldn't use it on my system
<bulldog_> jason, in preffered apps
<ricky> nvm
<bulldog_> you can turn it off
<saturnine> I am following the directions in the documentation to get samba running.  It all goes fine until I get to the part where I have to enter the following command
<vox754> DaveTarmac, type "uname -r" to know your kernel then "aptitude search linux-headers" and download the want you have.
<acid_phyre> man select and install software takes forever
<acid_phyre> lol
<DaveTarmac> ok
<linxeh> Iced: I only have Ubuntu on my machines, but in the past I've installed windows into a 40gig partition, and then installed ubuntu into a 40 gig partition, and kept 80gb for data / home
<bashi> i have an MP3 payer and i don't know how to access it from my xubuntu computer :how to listen to the music or to put more on.Does anybody have a media player to recommend for it or a way to get It working? please help me.
<bulldog_> scarp that...now where was it
<Iced> linxeh: Well, don't have a big hard drive. 50 Gigs, right now I have only 44% free.
<jason0_> bulldog: there is only email & internet under preferred apps
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: whats the terminal command to see what version of Ubuntu you're using?
<betatux_> saturnine, what command ?
<acid_phyre> mp3 players and digital cameras are hell sometimes for unix
<linxeh> Iced: however, if you already have windows installed you can (in some cases) resize a partition with a tool such as partition magic, or fips, or probably something else - the wiki will have guides on it I expect
<saturnine> sudo smbpasswd -a -m opacity
<saturnine> I get back:  ailed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user opacity$. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<Iced> linxeh: What does that mean? "Resize a partion" ?
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, I think it is "cat /etc/issue" There must be another way... I don't recall.
<betatux_> saturnine, you're trying to add a machine account to the samba password ?
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: yeah, i think there is, i just can't remember it
<betatux_> saturnine, you first have to create a machine account to the linux system
<saturnine> I did make a user for this operation.
<saturnine> but I get this same error
<metal03> I'm having trouble with USB device (USBdrive) When I delete stuff from it, I still have the same amount of free space on it as I had b4
<betatux_> saturnine, let me look that up , one sec
<linxeh> Iced: exactly what it says on the tin - change the size of a partition - so you make the C: drive of your windows smaller, and free up space to install linux
<saturnine> thanks
<jaggz-> I'm trying to install nvu.. the modern packages don't seem to want to install, and I can't find it in aptitude
<jaggz-> I still have hoary hedgehog on this computer
<DaveTarmac> yup - it's definatly not there, the kernel is linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<nowhere> Question, does linux-k7-smp stand for sempron? If I have AMD Athlon XP 2800+ do I have linux-k7 or linux-k7-smp?
<linxeh> metal03: are you sure it isnt stuck in the trashcan?
<DaveTarmac> no mention on linux-headers-server
<jaggz-> I can't compile nvu either -- it wants libIDL > 0.6.3 and I have libIDL-2 installed .. :/
<jumblehumbl1> hello. chatting from Portugal i'm new using ubuntu and i'd like to know how to install the latest version of amns and if it's possible to open two different sesions at a time- thanx
<linxeh> nowhere: no- it means symmetric multi processor - ie 2 or more cpus
<vox754> DaveTarmac, no need, that is your kernel, you need those headers.
<linxeh> nowhere: or cores :)
<nowhere> linxeh: Thanks for the quick answer.
<atlas95> hello
<Iced> linxeh: How much space does Ubuntu take, anyway?
<dvdjack> hello i need help in firfox
<dvdjack> how can i add my web site in txt
<atlas95> i search how to mute the sound when I close the lid of my laptop
<linxeh> Iced: anything from a couple of hundred megs up to several gigs, depending on what you have installed
<atlas95> couuld you help me please
<acid_phyre> atlas95, just mute it yourself before u close the laptop
<thomerz> hi, how do i disable acpi_video?
<slippyr4> Hi all, can anyone help me work out why ubuntu can't manage to connect my wireless network?
<jumblehumbl1> Amsn- new user. how can i install the latest version and can i open two sessions at a time?
<DaveTarmac> vox754: ok, how do i go about aquiring linux-headers-server, since it appears that i need that for this install of drivers to work?
<vox754> nowhere, you probably have one core, right? It is a what, 2 year old processor?
<bulldog_> Jason, it is under "removable media"
<bulldog_> third option for ipod
<jaggz-> amsn, my laptop has a mute button on the keyboard..  I presume I could glue a rubber nubby on it at the right height so it hits the LCD when it closes
<posingaspopular> gtkpod
<atlas95> haha acid_phyre
<Iced> linxeh: So these are my options: Make two partions on my drive. Get a new drive. Use install.exe.  ?
<metal03> linxeh : Trashcan is empty...  it's not even going in the trashcan when I delete files...  and when I do "Show hidden files" it does show me a trash hidden...  but it's not linked to my regular trash.  Is there a way to do it?
<acid_phyre> IndyGunFreak: thanks alot man i got that alternate working perfect
<vox754> DaveTarmac, first do "sudo aptitude update" to update your list of packages. Then use the normal headers. It is not strictly necessary, you just need headers. But tell me again, what are you doing exactly?
<IndyGunFreak> acid_phyre: good deal..
<betatux_> saturnine, to add a machine account to the linux system type this : sudo useradd -d /dev/null -s /bin/false <machine name> $               Replace <machine name> with the network name of the computer you want to add. Then type : passwd -l <machine name> $
<acid_phyre> atlas95: it would be pretty easy
<slippyr4> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaveTarmac> vox754: i'm trying to install the madwifi drivers
<atlas95> yes but i don't want to mute myself
<bulldog_> Jason --System--preferences--removable drives and media
<jumblehumbl1> Amsn- how can i install the latest version?
<betatux_> saturnine, after that , add the machine account to samba : sudo smbpasswd -a -m <machine name>
<vox754> Iced, a new driver is a cheap and practical option. Resizing is good. And install.exe is NOT recommended.
<acid_phyre> anyone know if its possible to run a command to mute sound when u close lid to laptop?
<saturnine> OK... just a sec
<Iced> vox754: Why isn't it recommended? Can it screw up my PC?
<linxeh> acid_phyre: I suspect so, but it will depend on the laptop
<vox754> Iced, YES. You finally got it.
<slippyr4> how can i use a wireless network that runs WPA-PSK in ubuntu?
<Iced> vox754: Okay then
<DaveTarmac> vox754: so if i substitute linux-headers-server for linux-headers-generic it should work?
<saturnine> I get... "eric@saturnine:~$  sudo useradd -d /dev/null -s /bin/false opacity
<saturnine> useradd: user opacity exists"
<mudpark> slippyr4: you need to install the wpa_supplicant package
<vox754> DaveTarmac, sure thing. Come to #vocx
<Iced> Well, I know what I'm doing now
<decoy5657> Does anyone here have Acronis True Image 9.1 for linux installed?
<vox754> Iced, tell me, I'm curious.
<Iced> vox754: Nothing for the time being.
<waspius> hello...can someone tell me how i can setup my touchpad to select without needing to use buttons?
<vox754> Iced, Oh man...
<Mr_Molez> sudo sucks.. makes me wanna run as root all the time
<bulldog_> what?
<betatux_> saturnine, remove the user first then , sudo userdel opacity
<Iced> vox754: I don't know how to repartion my drive. I'm gonna have to read up on it
<slippyr4> when a doc refers to the 'gnome panel' , which bit does it mean?
<bulldog_> sudo make me a sandwitch
<jaguarz> Package nvu is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<betatux_> saturnine, then add it again like posted above
<IndyGunFreak> Mr_Molez: if you don't like Sudo, try Mepis
<stork> Mr_Molez, surely sudo is easier then having a root terminal
<thomerz> hi, how do i disable acpi_video?
<vox754> Iced, we can help you. It is not that hard, but yeah, read up a little.
<jaguarz> I'm sorry I'm not sure how to handle these things.. how do I find what packages depend on this uninstalled nvu?
<ubuntu> hey how can i see what i have on the diskette
<acid_phyre> .j #acid_phyre
<Mr_Molez> well might be if it actually worked :P
<ubuntu> or in the floppy
<acid_phyre> oops
<erUSUL> !language > Mr_Molez
<IndyGunFreak> stork: i think it is, but hardcore linux geeks, prefer root accounts, not sudo
<Iced> vox754: You gotta understand, I have no ubuntu experience whatsoever.
<stork> fair enough
<nx9010> i used knoppix qtparted to do partitions - its a crutch
<ubuntu> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<stork> i suppose i've never not had the pleasure of sudo so..
<acid_phyre> sudo is nice
<jumblehumbl1> hi again. i'd like to have info in how to install the latest version or amsn i'm strictly new and i dont know
<vox754> Iced, yeah, I know. But once you have partitioned it will be good.
<vox754> nx9010, Knoppix is great.
<Iced> vox754: Is there a tutorial for all this?
<nx9010> knoppix got me into linux, then i move to mepis, suse - now ubuntu
<Alexandr37> hi all
<vox754> Iced, yes, but you have to search, everybody has some details to give that may not matter to you.
<azalar> anyone know why the Automatix site is down?
<voxvam> jumblehumbl1, just fallow the on screen instructions it's that easy
<jaguarz> what the hell am I paying you guys for?
<Feyr> hey guys. in kubuntu, there seem to be a filter defined that hides root files so only /media and /home shows up in the qt/gtk file chooser. where is that defined?
<nixnoob> anyone know why i get a grey screen when i connect to my vncserver?
<vox754> jaguarz, very funny.
<nx9010> must be recent down for automatix
<nx9010> i was able to access last week
<nx9010> now, i cannot
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<azalar> no the Automatix site has been down for days
<Iced> vox754: Do you have to reformat to repartion?
<IndyGunFreak> nx9010: go to #automatix, its explained
<chavo> Feyr, it's in the .hidden files
<chavo> Feyr, /.hidden
<ompaul> nx9010, it is not supported here
<techi1> i can't believe I made it to here.
<IndyGunFreak> azalar: its down due to a storm in newyork
<Feyr> no shit. which one? i've been grepping all over the place for an hour
<azalar> dont think have mirror sites?
<Feyr> even google has no clues
<darkstar> hi, can you please suggest me a gdesklets howto?
<saturnine> OK... this is what happened:  eric@saturnine:~$ sudo userdel opacity
<saturnine> eric@saturnine:~$ sudo useradd -d /dev/null -s /bin/false opacity
<saturnine> eric@saturnine:~$ Password:
<saturnine> bash: Password:: command not found
<saturnine> eric@saturnine:~$ sudo passwd -l opacity $
<saturnine> Password changed.
<saturnine> eric@saturnine:~$ sudo smbpasswd -a -m opacity
<saturnine> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user opacity$. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<vox754> Iced, NO. You resize a NTFS partition. The space left is "unallocated". You partition this free space and then format it with Linux filesystem.
<techi1> Can anybody help me install ubuntu on a dual boot with an existing windows xp pro machine? I am using the livecd now and the program gaim to get here.
<PriceChild> !paste | sa
<ubotu> sa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<saturnine> Failed to modify password entry for user opacity$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-66-218-54-4.dslextreme.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> azalar: not to my knowledge
<PriceChild> saturnine, ^
<fra> #bigbug
<jaguarz> I'd like to list all packages depending on nvu
<Iced> vox754: *head explodes*
<chavo> Feyr, there's a file called .hidden in the root directory, all files in there will not be shown in the file chooser
<jaguarz> can I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> Iced: lol
<Feyr> ah
<Feyr> thanks
<chavo> Feyr, you can either eidt it or delete it
<Alexandr37> lol
<chavo> edit*
<techi1> Hello again. Can anybody help me install ubuntu.
<betatux_> saturnine, you forgot to add the '$' at the end of the useradd , remove the user and repeat with the '$' signs where i put them
<Iced> vox754: I REALLY need to read up more, don't I :'(
<vox754> Iced, what? Not hard.
<Feyr> i thought you meant the the . files in my homedir :) thanks
<Alexandr37> pizdec
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: its pretty self explanatory, what do you need help with?
<techi1> I have 55.86 gigs (already used about 30 in windows) and have 24.17 free.
<nx9010> techil - not too hard insert the cd or dvd
<Iced> vox754: It probably isnt, but I need a tutorial.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-66-218-54-4.dslextreme.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> saturnine please do not paste in channel thanks
<techi1>  IndyGunFreak: to begin with my partition is in Fat32 instead of NTF which is normal for windows xp is it not?
<ompaul> !nickspam betatux
<ompaul> !nickspam | betatux
<ubotu> betatux: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<vox754> Iced, come to #vocx to talk
<darkstar> any help on eycandy stuff?
<techi1>  IndyGunFreak:maybe my confusion is knowing how much to give and how to use the actual partition program.
<ompaul> darkstar, go to #ubuntu-effects for that
<darkstar> ompauol, thanks.
<TLP-CentDuo> vox754: I just found a way to get sony encrypted dvds to work!
<nx9010> so far just weather and 3d for eyecandy for me
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: well that alld epends on what you want to use Ubuntu for, the actual OS, only needs about 2gigs.. but you want more than that so you can use programs, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> i'd recommend about 20gigs.
<vox754> TLP-CentDuo, Woohoo! Money for me, I guess!
<IndyGunFreak> but I have 250gigs allocated for Ubuntu :)
<nx9010> is anyone here wireless?
<TLP-CentDuo> yes
<nx9010> i cannot get my broadcom to work
<TLP-CentDuo> nx9010: yes
<firefly2442> *shudders* broadcom
<nx9010> i've use knoppix, mepis, suse, ubuntu
<nx9010> nothing works out of the box
<metal03> If I have Edgy64 and want to reinstall Edgy 32bits...  How do I proceed?
<nx9010> i'll have to keep reading - maybe ndwrapper
<turbolover> nx9010 irritating isnt it?
<IndyGunFreak> nx9010: that i agree with, i love when people say everything works out of the box.
<nx9010> lol
<IndyGunFreak> cuz thats just not the reality of it
<TLP-CentDuo> nxp9010: i cant get my wireless card to work (unsupported). use an ethernet bridge.
<nx9010> it will make me stronger
<saturnine> thanks... trying...
<nx9010> hmmm
<turbolover> no, it will just anger you
<saturnine> Now I get this
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<turbolover> and wish you had a mac
<nx9010> lol, already tearing my hair out
<Feyr> nx9010, look up the chipset on google. someone wrote a driver that might work for you
<saturnine> arrrggggg!
<nx9010> pirates?!!
<saturnine> too damn frustrateing
<nhy> what are you talking about?
<nhy> airport?
<IndyGunFreak> saturnine: whats so frustrating?
<nhy> and does anyone here have a ppc chip?
<Feyr> the chipset in your wireless card. you say it's a broadcom, but there's many models
<saturnine> eric@saturnine:~$ sudo useradd -d /dev/null -s /bin/false opacity $
<saturnine> Usage: useradd [options]  LOGIN
<saturnine> Options:
<saturnine>   -b, --base-dir BASE_DIR       base directory for the new user account
<saturnine>                                 home directory
<knoppix> hallo
<||cw2> got a strange NFS problem after upgrading the client to edgy, the server has been edgy for a while, when copying files to the server my file manager, no matter what I use, locks up and sometimes even freeze X completly (mouse pointer won't move).  when opening and saving smaller files I sometimes get a "permission denied" error, trying it 2-3 times makes it work.
<nx9010> yeah the bcm 4306 chipset
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-66-218-54-4.dslextreme.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Feyr> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ im sure it's frustrating as hell to get to work, like the acx100 was, but you can try :)
<nx9010> thanks for the tip
<MybEvil_> how do I install something from my desktop? lol
<firefly2442> MybEvil_: synaptic?
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_: what do you mean
<MybEvil_> I downloaded netbeans
<MybEvil_> and I want to install it, but I duno how
<TLP-CentDuo> ....how do i open a directory in terminal (cd?)
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_: what format is the file you downloaded?
<MybEvil_> .bin
<techi1>  IndyGunFreak. Someone just called me away from the computer. The issue is that if I mess up with my partition I mess up with my windows xp. Do I have to partition manually or will the install progam gives me the ability to provide partition away from Windows xp and unto Ubuntu? I am trying to install the Ubuntu 6.10
<decoy5657> TLP-CentDuo, cd /dir/dir/dir
<finalbeta> MybEvil_: it's just a run file, chmod +x netbean... sudo ./netbean... .bin
<firefly2442> MybEvil_: make it executable and run it
<MybEvil_> ok
<TLP-CentDuo> decoy5657 so : cd [whatever directory] 
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: as long as you don't screw it up, Ubuntu has a partition tool included.
<techi1> Also how do I make the letters larger in here. How do I change the font in the chatroom?
<MybEvil_> thanks lol, only been running ubuntu for like, a day
<nx9010> gnome or kde?
<Rei-chan> Ok, silly question.
<IndyGunFreak> personally, i've never used it, i always installed to a separate drive
<elyon225> I'm looking to install some other distros on my system using my current /home/ partition.  Is there a good website that details how to do this effectively?
<Rei-chan> If I can watch Full Motion Video using aiglx, does this really mean I need "Direct Rendering" to say "yes?" It says no right now. Radeon drivers on a Radeon 9250.
<finalbeta> RedKrieg: that's a really bad idea
<raphael19> ....peace....
<GMWeezel> Can someone help me get sound mixing enabled on my system so I can have more than one sound application working at once?
<techi1> How can I change the fonts in this program? anyone?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> How do I permanently ad a path to $PATH???
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> *add
<||cw2> any idea what would cause random "permission denied" errors on an NFS mount?
<finalbeta> GMWeezel: dmix is enabled by default, multiple sounds should be wrking, unless you fiddled with .asoundrc
<GMWeezel> finalbeta: It's been this way since day one; I can only have one sound app going at once.
<AMD-> dose any one have this file ? /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
<Phasor> I'm having trouble installing drivers for my nVidia GeForece 6800 graphics card
<finalbeta> GMWeezel: try asking in #alsa be patient though, only a few people are capable of helping and they are not always online.
<bfdhud> Anyone know how to start compiz under KDE. compiz-tray-icon doesn't work for me
<SuBStandard> no  @ AMD
<techi1> 
<techi1> hello
<AMD-> SuBStandard: ok thnks
<||cw2> AMD-: anything in /usr/local would be put there by you compiling a package with a default --prefix
<Phasor> I've tried doing 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' and then 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', but is says that it is 'unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your kernel'
<techi1> Any way to increase the font size in here?
<IndyGunFreak> AMD-: my desktop does(Ubuntu 6.10), but my laptop does not.. go figure(Xubuntu 6.10).. whats it do?
<ompaul> techi1, that is a matter for you to explore each client can do things differently
<AMD-> im trying to install a package its stressing me out
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: what client are you using?
<AMD-> i have installed about 30 dependencies
<techi1> gaim
<IndyGunFreak> AMD-: what package?
<Flannel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: What path are you adding?
<techi1> IndyGunFreak: using "Gaim"
<||cw2> AMD-: try ./configure --prefix=/usr
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: a path to my java/bin
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: i have no idea how GAIM handles IRC... sorry.  I know with X-chat Gnome you can change the font.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> (jre1.5.xxx)
<Night_Owl> .. I still don't get this problem with my DSL connection :/
<sproingie> sigh.  no hope for an ATI X1950 is there?  i can live without 3d, but  the 2d performance in X is just horrendous
<techi1> IndyGunFreak: I know , it was a miracle getting in here using Gaim.
<Flannel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: er, where did you put it?
<erUSUL> !ati > sproingie
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: ?  X-Chat Gnome is easy
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:I have the feeling it must have some sort of line command.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: /usr/share/java/jre1.5.something/bin is the path im adding
<sproingie> erUSUL: i have that driver.  it worked fine on my 9800, but not for the X1950
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: yes... after freenode finishes logging you in.. you type /join #channel name
<Flannel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: why?  Why not put it in an appropriate location?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: perhaps i should place it smarter and skip the path-patching
<dorbec8> AMD-: use the synaptic package manager
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: which is?
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: so to get here, you'd type /join #ubuntu
<erUSUL> sproingie: maybe you should try to use the last version from ati.com website.
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:yes and here I am but the font is very small
<techi1> hard to read with so many people writing
<AMD-> IndyGunFreak: /.opera/cache4/temporary_download/gtk+-2.0.0 its a dependencies for cairo clock
<Flannel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: you
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: yes... me!
<AMD-> dorbec8: it dose not have the package required
<Flannel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: /usr/local/bin
<sproingie> erUSUL: gah, installing it manually.  i was afraid of that
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:well, i will figure it out later . I must run.
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: what i'ms ahing is, you can do the same thing under Gnome Chat and it will get you here just as easily
<techi1> thanks for all your help.
<IndyGunFreak> good day
<fotoflo> my slingbox never ceases to amaze me
<mshepet> Anyone have this problem where the first time you login it takes you back to the gdm login screen but the second time works?
<dorbec8> AMD-: look under Applications, Add/remove the add it.
<nx9010> in xchat i changed the font prererence from 9 to 12
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:what is gnome and how do i get it?
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:i am only using the livecd now
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: its in the repositories.
<techi1> this was the first one I found..... gaim.
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: its in the repositories.
<nexousNET> If the Owner of a folder is root, and I change my username to root group, why can't I still modify the files in that folder?
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:how do I get there?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: hmm... downloading and unpacking the jre from sun gives me a catalog which i placed in /usr/share/java/ but should i just place tha unpacked catalog in /usr/local/bin?
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:the repositories!
<IndyGunFreak> system/admin/synaptic package manager
<techi1> ok
<Flannel> !java | UbuntuN00B_HBG, here's instructions
<ubotu> UbuntuN00B_HBG, here's instructions: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<techi1> and then look for gnome
<IndyGunFreak> what instant messaging service do you use?
<IndyGunFreak> gnome will turn up a gazillion his, hang on.
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:right now I had to improvise and use all through gaim.s
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: thanks... but suns-homepage says i shold use jre 1.5.something???
<techi1> i will be back. must run.
<techi1> thanks.
<techi1> IndyGunFreak:thanks again for your help. I appreciate it.
<nexousNET> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<iulian_> Hi all
<IndyGunFreak> techi1: when you get time, search the repos for xchat-gnome
<IndyGunFreak> it will be the first option
<IndyGunFreak> install it, and use it to log in here.
<morpheus74> I'm trying to view a web site that using firefox and the site needs Java Runtime Environment.  I installed Java RTE from "add/remove" programs, and restarted, but Firefox is still saying I need to install Java RTE.  Any ideas?
<iulian_> How can I download some files using wget and at the end of download to shutdown -h now ?
<Flannel> UbuntuN00B_HBG: eh?  the wiki will give you the appropriate Ubuntu-method of doing it (so stuff works later with upgrades and stuff), which isn't always identical to the 'official' ones
<Zaid> WINDOWS VISTA POWAAAA !!!!!
<Zaid> :-D
<IndyGunFreak> Zaid: you should be flogged
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Flannel: ok... ill follow the wiki instead! thanks and have a nice evening!
<AMD-> configure: error: Library requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.0.0 atk >= 1.0.0 pango >= 1.0.0) not met; i have installed all these
<mshepet> I have this problem with gdm where the first time I login it blanks and then goes back to the login screen, however the second time i login it works fine.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> morpheus74: do you have sun-java5-plugin installed?
<erUSUL> !caps > Zaid
<Night_Owl> .. I still don't get this problem with my DSL connection :/ On my Ubuntu box it's disconnecting every couple minutes.. but I have a solid connection on my XP box.
<erUSUL> !offtopic > Zaid
<RememberPOL> How can I modify the non-accelerated mouse sensitivity?
<betatux> mshepet, i'm having the same issue sometimes , no idea what's causing it tho ...
<wiz> are there any good gui tools for listing wireless ap's picking on and connecting to it?
<Prez_> anyone compiled kernel 2.6.20.1 using edgy?
<morpheus74> Flannel: I'm not sure.  I can find out in synaptic, right?
<Flannel> morpheus74: yeah, just search for that package and see if it's installed
<erUSUL> Prez_: i compiled 2.6.20
<Xenon|gnome> hello
<Xenon|gnome> can somebody help me?
<Prez_> erUSUL: u don't happen to have intel ipw3945 for wireless shipset?
<Prez_> chipset
<tonyyarusso> Xenon|gnome: You'll need to ask a question first.  :)
<Xenon|gnome> yes
<nhy> lol
<nhy> ...
<erUSUL> Prez_: no, sorry ralink 2500 here
<Xenon|gnome> tonyyarusso:  i dont know how to apt-get a php-interpreter
<Prez_> erUSUL: thanks..
<erUSUL> Prez_: but the intel driver it's out of tree it has it's own page in sourceforge
<IndyGunFreak> Xenon|gnome: did you look in the repositories?
<Sayers> Is there a list of all the available packages?
<Flannel> Sayers: packages.ubuntu.com is a nice interface to it
<tonyyarusso> Xenon|gnome: did you have a particular one in mind?
<Xenon|gnome> uhm.. i dont know how to do that, how to i look for packages?
<Prez_> erUSUL: yep, i had compiled it before for tother kernels, but does not seem to work for 2.6.20.1
<Sayers> Flannel : Thanks.
<Xenon|gnome> no.. i only need that "php" command in my shell
<Skrot> Hi, is there a way to check which app is using a specific TCP port?
<SuBStandard> can any 1 help me? my router changes every 2 min my dns server and i havent the password of the router
<Flannel> Xenon|gnome: install php5-cli
<Xenon|gnome> ah
<Xenon|gnome> client
<Xenon|gnome> true..
<Xenon|gnome> it was that
<tonyyarusso> !software | Xenon|gnome
<ubotu> Xenon|gnome: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<Sayers> Flannel : what is the latest release? Warty?
<SuBStandard> dhclinet?
<IndyGunFreak> SuBStandard: can you do a manual reset of the router?..
<SuBStandard> no :(
<Flannel> Sayers: no.  Warty is the oldest.  Edgy is 6.10, Dapper is 6.06
<IndyGunFreak> that will reset the password to factory defaults
<erUSUL> Prez_: i can no use 2.6.20 myself becouse my wifi driver does not work with it too... :( stuck in 2.6.19
<Xenon|gnome> thx a lot
<IndyGunFreak> SuBStandard: yes you can
<Xenon|gnome> :=
<Slayer> Hi
<Xenon|gnome> :)
<_raphael_> how do I get the crossfire server to start at every boot?
<nexousNET> I get an error while saving in Bluefish, it just opens Bug Buddy (bug reporting tool) and says that the bug is unknown.. Anyone know anything about this?
<Flannel> Sayers: you can also do searching using Synaptic, on your own computer.  Which is how you'd install anyway, so it works out like that
<SuBStandard> my bro haves the password...
<IndyGunFreak> uh, ask him fo rit.
<Prez_> erUSUL: guess will try 2.6.19
<iulian_> can I execute a command after a wget download finish?
<SuBStandard> yea ^^ i dont think that he gives me the password ^^
<Sayers> Flannel : I used to use debian, but I am back on windows. I would like to switch back, but debian had one problem, the fan control was not automatic, so I had problems with the APM deal. Fan was always at max power and got annoying
<lufis> _raphael_: system > preferences > sessions
<bulmer> iulian_: yes
<valehru> hey guys, whats the best app I can use to reduce avi file sizes and re-encode to a smaller size to upload to something like youtube.
<Enanoe> #Ubuntu-nl
<iulian_> bulmer, can you tell me how? :)
<deathplanter> how to customize boot splash?
<tonyyarusso> !usplash | deathplanter
<ubotu> deathplanter: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<_raphael_> lufis: that launches it every time I login,right?
<deathplanter> tonyyarusso: thx
<bulmer> iulian_: just wait for wget to get done and then do ls -la
<Slayer> jhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lufis> _raphael_: yeah. you can edit what runs when you login there
<Slayer> no I Dont Take A Fuck
<Flannel> !language | Sayers
<ubotu> Sayers: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> er, Gah.  Slayer
<Oasis> Slayer
<Oasis> a.q
<Slayer> s Known I Mekan
<Oasis> ne diyo
<Slayer> no I Dont Take A Fuck
<Oasis> bunlar
<Sayers> Oh okay I was like , what did I say.
<Slayer> No Comment
<_raphael_> lufis: is there a way to start it before any user login? so that I can turn it on, and still play, even if I don`t login?
<IndyGunFreak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Slayer> Rock Listening
<Xerroz> is there any way to see which process is accessing the hard drive?
<Oasis> Slayer
<Slayer> Rock Listening
<Oasis> olm
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Slayer
<ubotu> Slayer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Oasis> kendine
<Oasis> gel
<lufis> _raphael_: probably, but i don't know personally. google "using cron" and see if it's what you're looking for
<Slayer> Sie Lan got
<Slayer> topc
<iulian_> bulmer, and how is helping me that?
<Slayer> dyo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bulmer> iulian_: all you asked is to execute a command, i showed you how..any particular command you are interested in?
<morpheus74> Flannel: I did not have the java5-plugin installed.  I'm installing it now and everything should work fine!
<IndyGunFreak> sometimes i really like mods...lol
<bfdhud> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<morpheus74> Thanks for the help.
<_raphael_> lufis: cron is for scheduling,iirc. I want to launch /etc/init.d/crossfire-server at boot
<nexousNET> What language do I want to learn to be able to customize Ubuntu?
<lufis> _raphael_: i dunno myself, like i said.
<Sayers> So does ubuntu have a built in automatic power manger?
<tonyyarusso> nexousNET: Depends.  What do you want to do?
<tonyyarusso> Sayers: gnome-power-manager (or maybe management?) I think is it.
<nexousNET> tonyyarusso: Well I don't want to do much 'application based' such as customizing opensource programs but, the core of ubuntu.
<zedlander> nexousNET: To customize ubuntu, you mainly need to know how to use google and follow instructions.
<Sayers> tonyyarusso ; I am on a desktop I think that is for the laptop
<BFTD> hey, um how well does Ubuntu run with the Airport cards in macs?
<nexousNET> zedlander: thanks, big help...
<tonyyarusso> nexousNET: C and Python would be the big ones, to my knowledge.  Lots of things don't even take coding skill to customize though.
<Gaz_> help! i've added repositories to synaptic and now it shows E: Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Gaz_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nixnoob> can anyone help me with vncserver?
<zedlander> nexousNET: Really, everything I've ever wanted to change I found out how to do online.
<sproingie> nexousNET: the core of ubuntu would be the linux kernel.  you'll need C for that, probably a little asm
<Gaz_> what do i do?
<iulian_> bulmer, nice nice. I'll give you an example: I start a download with wget and I want to shutdown the pc after it finishes. The must be automatic because I am sleeping or I'm not near PC
<Flannel> Gaz_: pastebin your sources.list (since it's got an error in it)
<tonyyarusso> Sayers: I think it's probably only auto-installed on laptops, but might work on a desktop too optionally?
<nexousNET> tonyyarusso: are they mostly just, via editing files with some basic knowledge?
<iulian_> bulmer,  is this possible? :)
<Flannel> iulian_: just do wget [stuff]  && shutdown -h now
<Sayers> tonyyarusso:  In other words are your fans always max power?
<tonyyarusso> nexousNET: Yeah, editing config files in /etc/ and such would be the main thing.
<genii> likely you forgot to add the word deb in front of the repo url
<nexousNET> tonyyarusso: okay thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Sayers: Not sure - I haven't paid enough attention to my desktop ;)  Try it!
<Sayers> tonyyarusso : not sure that I just want to jump over
<bulmer> iulian_: yes its easy...do a wget http://whaever && shutdown -r now  something like this.. the && says execute the next command the 1st completes
<tonyyarusso> Sayers: You could take a poke at the forums if nobody knows; I'm not quite sure how that's handled.
<iulian_> Flannel, thanks. I am new to linux so I ask questions that are stupid for you. But I learn... :) Thanks again
<iulian_> bulmer, thanks for help
<pirothezero> so i installed gnome and xfce tried out gnome first mouse accell was though the roof so i go to change it and now it doesnt move from the lowest setting, no matter what I do, a great start lol.
<Gaz_> Flannel: thanks! it's sorted now :)
<Flannel> iulian_: hardly stupid.
<sproingie> hm, can i just alien the ATI driver RPM, or should i use their big installer thingie?
<Gaz_> Flannel: I deleted the line it mentioned and now it works beautifully :)
<thelsdj> anyone have a link for how to replace the totem browser plugin with mplayer?
<nixnoob> ANYONE, i need help setting up vncserver please
<sproingie> though neither of them seem to want to download
<zedlander> nixnoob: You using Gnome?
<Flannel> !ati | sproingie
<ubotu> sproingie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> nixnoob | !someone
<nixnoob> zedlander yes i am
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nixnoob> indygunfreak that was not necessary.
<skiloup> $vncserver -geometry 1024x768 :1
<IndyGunFreak> nixnoob: just ask, thats all thats necessary
<zedlander> nixnoob: System -> Preferenceso -> Remote Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> asking to ask a question is whats not necessary
<dumbintel> OK so i got a new icon pack, how do I install it?
<lufis> dumbintel: drag it into the themes window
<dumbintel> k :)
<skiloup> I've got an inspiron 6400 with the Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter.  How can I get this sucker working?
<nixnoob> zedlander i get connection reset by peer 104
<linxeh> skiloup: I've got the same in my 9300 and it worked out of the box with Edgy
<zedlander> nixnoob: is your network working?
<nixnoob> yes
<adam_> witam
<zedlander> nixnoob: are you running a firewall?
<nixnoob> not on the server machine
<linxeh> skiloup:  03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
<thelsdj>  /part
<skiloup> zedlander: The module seems to have loaded fine, but I can't read my Sony Memory Stick... I have seen elsewhere on the ubuntuforums.org that some been able to use the SD cards fine, but not the memory sticks
<nixnoob> zedlander if i type Xvnc in terminal i get no screens founf
<Xerroz> anyone know of a top-like utility that shows which process is accessing the hd?
<scienceboy> i've got another question. how do i install java on linux? i went to java.com, but i don't know which to download, and once i do, how to install it.
<Night_Owl> bulmer, you have any ideas on how to stop my Edgy box from losing DSL connection a few minutes after it's been started?
<scienceboy> help please!
<Flannel> !java | scienceboy
<ubotu> scienceboy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<zedlander> nixnoob: I really don't know what the problem is then.  Try googling it, maybe.
<nixnoob> i have. but thanks anyway
<scienceboy> oh, ok
<bulmer> Xerroz: look into fuser or lsof
<linxeh> skiloup: ah, mine only has SD not Memory stick
<zedlander> skiloup: Why you asking me?
<scienceboy> thanks~
<wiz> what package do I need to install to be able to mount nfs shares?
<bulmer> Night_Owl: why is it even losing your DSL connection?
<sproingie> good golly, amd's download site takes FOREVER
<zedlander> nixnoob: Hope you figure it out.
<linxeh> nixnoob: you aren't meant to run xvnc directly iirc, you are menat to use the vncserver wrapper
<linxeh> I might have the wrong end of the stick though
<nixnoob> linxeh i get connection reset by peer when i attempt to vncviewer localhost:0
<bulmer> Night_Owl: if it losses your connection, at the next connection does it have a new ip address?
<Night_Owl> bulmer: Up until *just* now I didn't have a clue.. I think I *might* now though.
<valehru> Does anyone have experience with ffmpeg?  Im trying to get an AVI -> FLV with sound.  ffmpeg -y -i .avi -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 -f flv test.flv  The error I am getting is ffmpeg -y -i .avi -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 -f flv test.flv
<valehru> the error is Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<bulmer> nixnoob: you may have to   xhost +localhost
<Night_Owl> My ISP only supports up to two connections from the same account at the same time. I'm on one with my XP box (this one). I want to use the other on my Ubuntu box. Somehow it's taking two.
<dorbec8> AMD-; any luck yet?
<pleed> can someone help me with ipw3945 under ndiswrapper (dapper) ? it says driver presen, hardware present, loads with modprobe but i have no device in ifconfig!
<bulmer> Night_Owl: umm..how many modems you have that connects to your ISP ?
<valehru> nm...got it working...
<soweto76> upgraded to Feisty4 -- what is this:  Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware ?
<Night_Owl> One. I run through a switch.
<Flannel> soweto76: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<nixnoob> bulmer still no luck
<soweto76> Flannel, thanks
<bulmer> Night_Owl: so you have a router/modem...so where is the issue? you need to configure your router/modem?
<williammanda> can someone tell me what would be the easiest way to file share between my computers? i would like to setup data files one computer so the others can easily access them
<ricky_> anyone know how to make amule faster?
<skiloup> anybody have a memory stick card reader working?
<Night_Owl> I think it's just a matter of telling Ubuntu to use *one* connection not *two*
<bulmer> nixnoob: what did you do so far?
<Night_Owl> bulmer, think my /etc/network/interfaces might be interfering there?
<nixnoob> bulmer, if i vncviewer localhost:0 i get main: End of stream right away.
<lyris1> hope im not interrupting - but can anyone here tell a Linux newbie why he needs to press the  and  keys twice to make the character appear?
<ricky_> anyone know how to make amule faster?
<GasBrander> hi
<bulmer> Night_Owl: how many interfaces does your ubuntu box have?
<bulmer> nixnoob:  did you run the server first?
<nixnoob> vnc4server
<aqquariuss> ricky_, have you forwarded ports?
<GasBrander> FrankJ
<GasBrander> :W
<FrankJ> GasBrander
<FrankJ> :P
<FrankJ> okey
<Night_Owl> well, ifconfig brings up lo, eth0, ppp0 and ppp1.. and at the least, it shouldn't have ppp1.
<GasBrander> Somebody dutch?
<FrankJ> this channel is over linux
<nixnoob> bulmer i tells me screen :2 so i then do vncviewer localhost:2
<FrankJ> ubunut
<nixnoob> and i get connction refused
<FrankJ> tu*
<FrankJ> no
<FrankJ> anybody is here dutch
<FrankJ> :P
<Night_Owl> My connection should be going through eth0.
<ricky_> aqquariuss no how can i do it?
<FrankJ> alleen wij:P
<GasBrander> :S
<GasBrander> iemand hier nederlands
<GasBrander> anders ga ik ze allemaal hooglichten :O
<FrankJ> niemand is hier dus nederlands
<FrankJ> :P
<FrankJ> Anybody Dutch?? :o
<Flannel> lyris1: in which program?
<tonyyarusso> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bulmer> nixnoob: then do a vncviewer localhost:2
<GasBrander> Bedankt
<FrankJ> :P
<FrankJ> lol
<FrankJ> okeyy
<yomm>   lol vers gezette koffie :)
<nixnoob> bulmer thats what i did and i get connection refused.
<GasBrander> :P
<GasBrander> Koffie
<yomm> gas : heb net tassie gebrouwd :)
<Night_Owl> bulmer: So now I have to figure out how to remove ppp1, and possibly ppp0 too.
<aqquariuss> ricky_, first of all, forward the on your router if you use one, you can find howtos on the net for specific routers
<wolfey> hello how can i run a shell file from konqueror?
<wolfey> i can run it from command line
<wolfey> but konqueror only shows 'open with kate'
<aqquariuss> ricky_, and then, unblock the ports in iptables... instead, you can use a firewall called firestarter which gives you gui
<Sapristi> Hiya folks! How would I go about if I wanted to configure a livecd that corresponds to my own needs and settings?
<wolfey> shell script i mean
<ricky_> aqquariuss ok
<wiz> every time I try to mount my nfs shares I get mount: RPC: Timed out
<wiz> how can I fix that?
<Sapristi> I'd specifically want to 1) save the wlan-settings 2) save the keyboard settings 3) fiddle with my screen resolution
<bulmer> nixnoob: what error you get ? look at /var/log/messages for additional details perhaps
<valehru> whats the best stand alone flash player in ubuntu?
<felix> Hey, I'm loged as root and want to run program for some other user running X
<Night_Owl> OK how do I restart the network part again without having to reboot the system..?
<Flannel> valehru: probably the one from adobe (version 9)
<acid_phyre> hello i thought u could read your ntfs partitions from edgy?
<acid_phyre> i dont seem to see them listed at all
<lyris1> i cant see mine either
<wolfey> Night_Owl: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tonyyarusso> !nfts | acid_phyre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acid_phyre> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kkerwin> Hi. How can I specify which version of gcc I use in compiling a program?
<pottie> how can i see the hardware my system is made up of
<kkerwin> pottie: lspci
<wolfey> pottie: dmesg for loaded drivers, lspci for hardware
<Flannel> pottie: lshw too
<pottie> thanks
<tonyyarusso> kkerwin: You can export the compiler variable in bash ahead of time...but I forget the name of the var right now.
<kkerwin> tonyyarusso: Hmm. Figured it might be something like that.
<kkerwin> You know, I really wish there was a database somewhere of environment variables ...
<Sapristi> Nobody's fiddled with his/her Live-CD?
<Shrimpy> hello, i'm still haveing trouble with my screen resultion can somebody help me?
<ricmik> Hi! What would you recommend to record DVD-ISOs?
<lufis> ricmik: on windows or ubuntu?
<zedlander> Sapristi: I've messed a bit with Live CD's
<ricmik> ubuntu
<wolfey> ricmik: k3b
<lufis> ricmik: I like k2b, though gnomebaker is more at home in ubuntu
<lufis> k3b*
<Sapristi> zedlander: Nice. Have you managed to burn a CD tailored to your specific needs?
<kkerwin> tonyyarusso: COMPILER_PATH seems to do the trick.
<wolfey> i use gnme, still k3b is best
<wolfey> gnome
<wolfey> about only kde program i use
<ricmik> I'll try k3b ;)
<lufis> Shrimpy: what's the issue?
<zedlander> Sapristi: I put a custom live cd image on my USB key.
<tonyyarusso> kkerwin: ah, cool
<Sapristi> zedlander: Yeah, it's something like that I need. The PC I'd really need the image on, though, is a bit too old for usb-booting
<Shrimpy> i can not change the resolution   and i've tried 915resolution and it does not seem to be working
<zedlander> It should be a similar process though.  Let me try to find the articles I used.
<Sapristi> zedlander: How do you fix up a custom image of the CD?
<crimsun> Shrimpy: are you using feisty or edgy?
<lufis> Shrimpy: what's your video card?
<Sapristi> zedlander: That'd be nice, thx
<Shrimpy> edgy
<crimsun> Shrimpy: forget 915resolution and xserver-xorg-video-i810. Use xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting instead.
<nixnoob> bulmer i got it to connect but all i get is a grey screen?
<Lice> is there a way to create a tar.gz file of a map trough the console with a application that is in the live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Shrimpy> crimsun: how do i do that
<Shrimpy> lufis: its an intel
<crimsun> Shrimpy: you install it.
<zedlander> Sapristi: Here's a guide for Dapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<wolfey> Lice: tar cvzf archive.tar.gz yourmap
<nixnoob> Shrimpy did you get your video card drivers installed?
<Lice> okey thx VERY Much
<wolfey> compress verbose gzip force
<wolfey> :)
<Lice> now mom wont have to kill me for ruining her OS xD
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: negative
<lufis> Shrimpy: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nixnoob> What happened?
<Shrimpy> lufis: nope i'll try it now
<lufis> Shrimpy: sometimes the wrong driver gets selected automatically
<Shrimpy> nixnoob: nothing likes me
<lufis> Shrimpy: make sure it's i810
<Sapristi> zedlander: Sweet, thx. I'm using Edgy, but the process should be the same, aye?
<Shrimpy> lufis:alright i'll be back
<wolfey> Lice: i made my parents buy another computer
<wolfey> :)
<yomm> I need some directions on how to make a /dev/* (hd) ,out of an img ,or
<nixnoob> anyone know how to fix grey screen in vncviewer?
<zedlander> Sapristi: I think so, since there's no newer one.
<wolfey> parents expect XP :P
<wolfey> that's evil
<yomm> I need some directions on how to make a /dev/* (hd) ,out of an IMG ,or ISO !
<Flannel> !mount | yomm
<ubotu> yomm: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flannel> !iso | yomm, sorry
<Sapristi> zedlander: Thx for your help, much appreciated!
<ubotu> yomm, sorry: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<JuanTelez> hi everyone
<williammanda> can someone tell me what would be the easiest way to file share between my computers? i would like to setup data files one computer so the others can easily access them
<zedlander> Sapristi: No problem.
<Rei-chan> How do I make it, in Ubuntu Gnome, so that each desktop has a different background?
<wolfey> williammanda: ftp is easiest
<wolfey> williammanda: apt-get install proftpd
<wolfey> samba is more complicated, but you can give your shares to windows boxes
<nixnoob> zedlander i got vnc to connect but i get a grey screen any ideas?
<JuanTelez> sorry, how can I know if I have installed ubuntu 32 bits or 64 bits? I can't remember :S
<crimsun> JuanTelez: uname -m
<yomm> Flannel : I'm familiar with the mount/loop/iso options ! I need to recreate a former raid5 array ,and I have four disk images :)
<JuanTelez> thanks a lot crimsun
<crimsun> JuanTelez: or, dpkg --print-architecture
<yomm> Flannel , so I need to make the dev's out the isos
<JuanTelez> crimsun: i686 means 64 bits
<JuanTelez> '?
<kitche> JuanTelez: means x86
<zedlander> nixnoob: Sorry, I don't know.
<vox754> JuanTelez, NOOOOO!
<JuanTelez> hah
<Lice> wolfey i just configured everything right bla bla
<wolfey> i686 is generic name for pentium 2 - pentium 4
<Lice> and had some things running on my windows so i tried sadonay or what ever that linux is called
<Lice> and then the power went of
<Lice> and then i couldnt start ubuntu again
<Gaz_> in kubuntu i used to press ctrl-esc to kill processes... how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Lice> i tried the thing on my moms laptop :p
<kitche> JuanTelez: you can tell what you need to install by what your processor is
<kkerwin> Grr ... now I can't find the COMPILER_PATH for gcc-3.4. My program still complains about compiling with 4.x. I've varified that I have gcc-3.4 installed, but how can I specify which compiler my machine uses?
<JuanTelez> I'm getting differets results whit the two ways you said crimsun ---> http://rafb.net/p/L6kfer95.html
<wolfey> Lice: great, worked?
<tonyyarusso> kkerwin: dpkg -L gcc-3.4 | grep bin ?
<Lice> the tar thing?
<Night_Owl> Well, I *might* have it
<Lice> i brought the laptop to my room so i'm starting it now
<Lice> i hope it works
<Lice> is it possible to gain access to the hda2 to write and not only read?
<kkerwin> tonyyarusso: Awesome. Thanks for teaching me a new trick to locate files installed by packages.
<Lice> that would be a life saver to :p
<wolfey> Lice: you boot from livecd?
<Lice> yes
<wolfey> Lice: is hda2 already mounted?
<crimsun> JuanTelez: those aren't different.
<JuanTelez> kitche: a know my processor is AMD64 but now I want to know what ubuntu I has install in this machine if 32 or 64 bits
<Lice> nope
<Fryguy--> anybody here use apt as opposed to gem to manage ruby packages such as rails?
<crimsun> JuanTelez: you installed and are currently running the 32-bit (ia32) install.
<Flannel> JuanTelez: what kernel are you using?
<Flannel> nevermind.  crimsun knows ;)
<JuanTelez> thanks crimsun
<wolfey> Lice: make a directory under /mnt ... then mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/newdirectory
<JuanTelez> sorry for take so long to understand something that simple
<wolfey> newdirectory.. directory you create
<Lice> then chown +w?
<Shrimpy> lufis: its talking about my mouse is that normal
<lufis> Shrimpy: yes, you can just select the default for most stuff
<Shrimpy> ok
<wolfey> Lice: ahh
<wolfey> wait
<wolfey> Lice: you want to mount so its owned by user, not root
<wolfey> root has write access by default
<lufis> Shrimpy: it will ask about monitor syncranges, google your monitor model and the word "specifications" if it doesn't get it right
<Lice> hmm
<williammanda> ty wolfey but that ftp is too involved
<williammanda>  can someone tell me what would be the easiest way to file share between my computers? i would like to setup data files one computer so the others can easily access them
<Lice> well i could mount it as root then tar it with root and then send it
<wolfey> williammanda: samba, ftp, http, nfs...
<wolfey> all options
<williammanda> is there anything easy like file sharing in windows?
<Flannel> williammanda: that'd be samba or nfs
<Shrimpy> lufis: alrighty i'm done but i hit enter a lot
<wolfey> Lice: well easiest is to mount partition... sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/directory ; sudo chown -R yourusername /mnt/directory
<Shrimpy> lufis: now is there anything i should do now?
<Lice> ok thx
<lufis> Shrimpy: restart x by pressing ctrl alt backspace
<wolfey> the later would change owner of everything to your username, i think
<lufis> Shrimpy: it will close the irc client tho
<lufis> Shrimpy: so see you in a minute :P
<Shrimpy> lufis: ok see ya!
<kkerwin> tonyyarusso: Ok. I've tried "COMPILER_PATH=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 ./configure", without any luck. Any other ideas?
<Sapristi> Hmm...my memory isn't what it used to be...how should I go about in order to boot my Ubuntu system into termianl mode?
<wolfey> Sapristi: ctrl-alt+f1 would switch to terminal
<Rayko> i all
<Rayko> i needh elp
<Rayko> need help*
<wolfey> ctrl-alt+f7 back to graphics
<Night_Owl> "Hmm...my memory isn't what it used to be..." <--- Try upgrading to DDR2 ^^
<tonyyarusso> kkerwin: export COMPILER_PATH=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 && ./configure, separately?
<Lice> it kinda don't do anything ^^
<Sapristi> wolfey: And if I want to boot straight into termianl?
<Fryguy--> what package contains ruby-gems?
<Rayko> can anyone help me i am having problems with my speakers and it's not a harware problem it's ubuntu related
<kkerwin> tonyyarusso: No joy.
<elfranger> Hi all
<pianoboy3333> Is there a quick way to convert a bunch of odt files to doc files?
<elfranger> how do I add a startup thingy that starts on demand?
<wolfey> Sapristi: remove kdm/gdm from boot sequence
<tonyyarusso> kkerwin: um, then "I forget".  Hit the wiki yet?
<wolfey> Sapristi: i dont know how to do that in ubuntu
<wolfey> i know in gentoo
<Rayko> can anyone help me i am having problems with my speakers and it's not a harware problem it's ubuntu related
<kkerwin> wolfey: Ya. Something like "gcc-select" or something like that.
<Rayko> please?
<Rayko> anyone?
<elfranger> not sure how to explain it, but my proftpd is not running all the time, it starts when someone accesses the ftp port...
<kkerwin> tonyyarusso: Alright. Heading there.
<Sapristi> wolfey: OK. I seem to remember that some distros specified a certain runlevel as terminal mode.
<tonyyarusso> !startup | elfranger
<ubotu> elfranger: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Sapristi> Does that go for Ubuntu as well?
<wolfey> kkerwin: rc-update delete kdm
<jramsey> better?
<Rayko> can anyone help me i am having problems with my speakers and it's not a harware problem it's ubuntu related
<Rayko> help please :(
<lufis> Rayko: no sound works at all?
<tonyyarusso> Sapristi: in Ubuntu runlevels 2-5 are identical, until you tell them not to be.
<wolfey> Sapristi: they have a list of what to load in what sequence from /etc/init.d/
<kkerwin> wolfey: But I like using kdm.
<Rayko> yes, my right speaker used to work in the beginning
<jramsey> ALT-printscreen saves to file (i want this) but only the active window; how can i save entire screen to file?
<Lice> very thx wolfey!!! (L)
<Rayko> left did nothing
<wolfey> Lice: worked'
<wolfey> ?
<kkerwin> wolfey: ?? Was that a mis?
<Rayko> and i rebooted
<Lice> well kinda :p
<Rayko> and now my left one gives a loud, high beeping tone
<Lice> chown took to much time
<Rayko> and my right one just works
<elfranger> tonyarusso: no no no, ubuntu server, no gui.. I want something to start when they, say try to access ftp on my server...
<Lice> so i just did sudo tar cvzf
<RedWorm> why did ubuntu do away with tty run lvl 2?
<Iced_Kirby> I'm back
<Iced_Kirby> I'm Iced
<Sapristi> tonyaarusso, sapristi: OK, I'll see what I can do
<wolfey> kkerwin: heh
<Rayko> any idea?
<wolfey> probably
<Lice> now..
<wolfey> kkerwin: sorry
<kkerwin> wolfey: No prob. Was just confused.
<Lice> how is the easiest way to get to a ftp server and send a file?
<tonyyarusso> elfranger: Aaah.  You mean you need something to start when they try to access it, or you need the ftp server to start on boot?
<zyth> So.. is there any really good reason for me to upgrade from a radeon 9600 to a geforce 7800? I am considering doing, but linux isnt exactly known for its awesome 3d gaming experience, so would I really see any benefit in games?
<Lice> or nvm..
<wolfey> Lice: ftp server
<Iced_Kirby> What was the name of that guy what was helping me?
<Iced_Kirby> PLEASE I DONT REMEMBER'
<elfranger> no, ftp server starts when someone tries to access port 21 on my server... but I can't remember how I did that... I now want VLC to start the same way...
<jrib> Iced_Kirby: please don't use caps.   scroll back seems to show vox754 was talking to you
<elfranger> tonyarusso: so yes, I want VLC to start when someone tries to access port 8080
<tonyyarusso> elfranger: That I'm not sure - was it some weird iptables thing?
<humbolto> is there a way to tunnel nfs or cifs through ssh?
<wolfey> zyth: i have 9600xt and will only consider upgrade when unreal tournament 2007 is released
<Iced_Kirby> jrib: Thank you so much
<Rayko> can anyone help me on my speaker problem? anyone please PM me :(
<wolfey> zyth: other than that i see no reason
<nixnoob> ok i can now login to vncserver and i get a grey screen with a terminal is there a way to get a gnome desktop instead?
<elfranger> tonyarusso: no, wasn't weird... just a way of setting the startup I guess...
<Iced_Kirby> vox754: Vox! You there?
<zyth> wolfey, yeah.. I mean, I'd love to play oblivion and if I could I'd upgrade in a second, but it doesnt exactly work in wine ;)
<wolfey> zyth: cedega?:)
<elfranger> something with rc.d or something...
<Night_Owl> ok.. looks like I'm up and running now.. thanks all
<tonyyarusso> elfranger: Try grepping for the port and such in various places until whatever you did before turns up I'd say, as I really don't know how that would work - sounds kinda cool.
<lufis> Rayko: are you not getting my messages?
<Iced_Kirby> What server did vox754 tell me to join?
<Rayko> Lufis: no i'm not
<Iced_Kirby> Can you scroll up please?
<humbolto> or let me rephrase this question: imagine I have files on a server in the wlan outside my subnet and behind a firewall, which I control. what is the best way to play these movie files on my desktop without copying them from the server?
<lufis> Rayko: huh. i just sent three
<zyth> wolfey, wont pay for a crappy wine rip-off that doesnt support much anything else I want to play that wine doesnt... and it doesnt work there either ;)
<Hasrat_USA> what's up everyone?
<Rayko> lufis: weird
<wolfey> zyth: i get cedega from minimova.org
<wolfey> :)
<Rayko> lufis: can you read my messages? and do you have MSN?
<elfranger> isn't there something like launch proftpd on demand?
<lufis> Rayko: is it your speakers or the soundcard or what?
<black_13> how do i reinstall a deb package
<lufis> Rayko: msn: samuella@gmail.com
<Rayko> lufis: thanks
<wolfey> elfranger: that would be inetd ... but sleeping daemon is harmless anyway
<elfranger> how can I figure that out? like, what is kicking my proftpd in when someone tries to access ftp?
<lufis> black_13: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<elfranger> wolfey; cool, looking in inetd then
<lufis> black_13: or just double-click it if you're on edgy
<Hasrat_USA> 15:55:00 up 20:09,  1 user,  load average: 0.20, 0.20, 0.18
<black_13> that installs the package what about installation?
<wolfey> elfranger: do you have ftp ports open? http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<elfranger> wolfey: any idea how to get vlc into inetd?
<lufis> black_13: what do you mean?
<Lice> damn
<wolfey> i dont use inetd
<wolfey> but that's what it is for
<elfranger> wolfey: ftp is ok... I just need to add the vlc too...
<Lice> wolfey i cannot write to a ntfs system..
<wolfey> Lice: quite possible:)
<vox754> Iced_Kirby, that hot dog was tasty, come #vocx
<black_13> lufis, i may have deleted part of what a package installed i need to replace the missing files
<elfranger> wolfey: so you mean I should just launch the vlc daemon at boot then?
<wolfey> yes elfranger
<Lice> wolfey just have to find my usb memory now...where ever it now is..
<lufis> black_13: oh, ok. go into synaptic and mark it to be reinstalled. that should do it
<Hasrat_USA> yes lice you're not supposed to. there is a new beta tool available that can write to NTFS, but since it's beta it's not recommended
<wolfey> Lice: ntfs support isnt too great
<elfranger> wolfey: cool... care to refresh my memory? Where do I add the vlc command line to launch it at boot?
<black_13> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Hasrat_USA> vlc? the vlc media player?
<tjl30> hello
<tjl30> i have a problem with add/remove programs
<elfranger> hasrat: if you are asking me, yes. VLC media player. I am running it on my ubuntu server as a back end to my dreambox
<Hasrat_USA> uh this is so boring. i'm gonna watch AntiTrust now
<jrib> tjl30: hi
<lufis> tjl30: what's the issue?
<nblracer> jrib can you help me again
<Hasrat_USA> and yeah vlc media player is my most favourite. it just works and plays everything
<tjl30> It says Failed to check for installed and available applications
<tjl30> below that it says This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update'.
<jrib> nblracer: just ask the channel.  If I can help, I will try
<black_13> lufis, how do i reinstall with out synaptic?
<elfranger> so, how do I add this: vlc -d --ttl 12 -I http --sout="#transcode{vcodec=mp2v,vb=1024,scale=0.5,acodec=mpga,ab=192,channels=2}:duplicate{dst=std{access=http,mux=ts,dst=:9090}}" to start at boot?
<nblracer> jrib well we left un finshed
<zyth> elfranger, /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<jrib> tjl30: run 'sudo apt-get update' and pastebin the output.  Also pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<lufis> black_13: search for the package name, find it and select "Reinstall" by clicking the box next to it. then click "apply" at the top
<Hasrat_USA> elfranger: um i just typed vlc in command prompt and it started the application. what's your problem?
<jrib> nblracer: can you refresh my memory?
<Hasrat_USA> VLC media player 0.8.6 Janus
<Lice> gahh i'm so happy :D
<elfranger> hasrat: I know that.. I seem to have forgot where to put it to start it when the server boots...
<Lice> got it to work finally thx wolfey
<Hasrat_USA> you want vlc to automatically start up when the server boots?
<Hasrat_USA> yes or no?
<elfranger> yes
<Hasrat_USA> ok
<tjl30> I got this error E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lice> wolfey untill the whole computer hang up xD
<ypSami> you pasted a command into your sources.list
<jrib> tjl30: k, now pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Hasrat_USA> elfranger: go to system > preferences > sessions
<nblracer> jrib, sorry about that. The problem was i could not update since a packedge was broken, and my drive was locked
<tjl30> how do I do that ?
<elfranger> hasrat: I have no GUI...
<black_13> lufis, thanks
<lufis> black_13: np
<elfranger> hasrat: this is a server...'
<nblracer> well after a reboot the command worked
<jrib> nblracer: what package?  pastebin the error you get
<strobedream> does anyone know how to reset which packages have the hold flag so none of them do?
<Hasrat_USA> lol okay
<elfranger> hasrat: command line only
<nblracer> jrib http://pastebin.com/888793
<nblracer> jrib the command is on line 50
<Lice> wolfey gahh forgot to mount the usb to the map :P
<jrib> nblracer: it's loading, you should use a different pastebin service.  For example, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<[WaZ] > yeah pastebin.com is painfully slow
<ypSami> pastebin.ca
<wolfey> Lice: heh
<Lice> ^^
<elfranger> hasrat: should I use init.d?
<jrib> nblracer: enter this command please and tell me the output:  apt-cache policy samba
<jinxuhuang> hi im using a ECS P4M800 Pro-M s3 unichrome IGP pentium D805 and IDE harddrives and CD rom no extra pci/agp cards wut so ever according to theloveoflinux.com my hardware is 100 percent linux friendly however i keep on getting loading hardware drivers fail when installing xubuntu 6.06 can someone plz help me, i ran both safe video and normal mode.
<jinxuhuang> how do i swithc to consol/ or just at least see the error log?
<Hasrat_USA> hang on a second elfranger
<wolfey> jinxuhuang: cat /var/log/messages
<Lunar_Lamp> jinxuhuang, does it say which drivers fail to load?
<wolfey> dmesg
<vox754> jinxuhuang, do a test of the disk.
<jinxuhuang> wolfey but i can't even get to consol
<katami> I have finally gotten ubuntu to install after 4 hours and i'm trying to install beryl and i'm following the tutorial on the site to the exact
<wolfey> jinxuhuang: where are you?
<wolfey> in graphics mode?
<katami> and it's not frickin workin, just syas package not found
<ypSami> Anybody know how to fix the problem with fglx not running properly on an IBM Thinkpad A31p (even though it worked fine with fedora core, and suse)
<jinxuhuang> wolfey im at loading hardware driver ...............fail
<katami> any ideas on why it has to fail with package not found
<jrib> katami: #ubuntu-effects for help with installing beryl
<wolfey> katami: perhaps you need to enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<Hasrat_USA> elf gedit /etc/rc.local
<tonyyarusso> ypSami: I have a T43p, and just avoid fglrx entirely.  It's a buggy mess.
<wolfey> jinxuhuang: well dmesg shows kernel log
<Hasrat_USA> then put whatever you want before exit:0
<ypSami> tonyyarusso: That's what I assumed =) Darn
<katami> the tutorial had me add sources to the list
<jinxuhuang> wolfey then i do alt ctrl f1 i get uncrompressing linux .........ok booting the kernel . then freeze
<Hasrat_USA> now it's lunch time with AntiTrust playing in VLC :)
<gradin> i've got an issue... anybody use deny hosts?
<ypSami> tonyyarusso: fedora core 6 came with 1 click setup of fglx and compiz =(
<wolfey> jinxuhuang: sorry to hear that
<elfranger> hasrat: do not have exit:0 anywhere..
<vox754> jinxuhuang, run the normal Ubuntu CD. I think it is always more stable than Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<gradin> upon install of deny hosts i get this error
<tonyyarusso> ypSami: Interesting.  Pretty sure I'd rather have the radeon driver though...
<Cnl_Delta> hi
<Cnl_Delta> whats a mount point during ubuntu install
<jinxuhuang> wofey i don't even have consol therefore no cat or dmesg
<wolfey> jinxuhuang: yeah
<Hasrat_USA> elfranger: did you type gedit /etc/rc.local ?
<gradin> python : can't open file '/usr/bin/denyhosts.py': [Errno 2]  no such file or directory
<jinxuhuang> vox754 only difference is xfce vs gnome as far as i know
<ypSami> tonyyarusso: I'd just like the convenience of having my video card choice not be a big deal. =)
<wolfey> jinxuhuang: no idea... i hope somebody else will know
<Hasrat_USA> edit the rc.local file and put vlc before exit 0
<Hasrat_USA> okay what exactly do you see in that file?
<jrib> gradin: you installed deny hosts by using the "denyhosts" package?
<tanakorn> Hello, I've install Ubuntu dvd version 6.10.  Why there's no server application include ?
<tonyyarusso> ypSami: That's be nice.  We can hope, and send letters to ATI.  :)
<ypSami> Graphics card CPU manufacturers need to standardize their darn drivers.
<wolfey> tanakorn: which server?:)
<gradin> jirb sudo aptitude install denyhosts
<nblracer> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7528/
<vox754> jinxuhuang, yes it is. But I had a problem. I booted Kubuntu and it didn't recognized my video so it was hard to install, I used Ubuntu instead and it went fine. Then you can change the desktop if you want.
<Cnl_Delta> ATI for anything non M$ is a disaster
<tanakorn> wolfey , there is no select item in Add/Remove.
<elfranger> hasrat: it starts with path=, then some do_start() ... case ... esac
<jinxuhuang> vox754 ok i will try it then.
<Rayko> can anyone help me i am having problems with my speakers and it's not a harware problem it's ubuntu related
<Rayko> anyone please?
<ypSami> Oh well. Back to ruby on rails world. =)
<wolfey> tanakorn: i never use graphics interface to adding removing programs
<wolfey> ypSami: damn ruby is sexy, i wish i learned it:)
<tanakorn> i'm newbie. - -"
<wolfey> i just checked syntax a bit
<elfranger> hasrat: looks like no reference to any applications that starts at boot...
<katami> wolfey, I went back and uncommented them and it still says packages not found
<wolfey> katami: did you run   apt-get update   after it
<gradin> jrib: yeah i did
<Rayko> can anyone help me i am having problems with my speakers and it's not a harware problem it's ubuntu related
<Rayko> please? :(
<john_the_unique> i installed ubuntu on a friends computer who had windows xp die terribly
<katami> no
<mcq91> hi, i'm new to Ubuntu and wanted to hear opinions of what app has the best iPod integration. I've been using mediamonkey on Vista and have tried Amarok. thx
<katami> that wasn't in the tutorial
<ypSami> wolfey: I just happened to fall into a management position for a couple of ruby on rails teams. It's quite an honour =)
<john_the_unique> i'd like to make it so he can play flv files in totem
<jinxuhuang> is there a way to install only level 3 with ubuntu thne maybe i can find some driver manually, unichrome is very open source friendly so this is a suprise to me to have hardware driver problem
<Shrimpy> lufis: i have a problem
<john_the_unique> this works on gentoo
<lufis> Shrimpy: what happened?
<Hasrat_USA> ok
<Lice> wolfey what a release..and now i still gotta reinstall whole ubuntu /cry
<katami> thanks wolfey
<wolfey> ypSami: im into Java mostly, but i checked and ruby is sexiest script language i've seen
<Shrimpy> lufis: i get a messed up screen telling me i did not configure it correctly
<jrib> nblracer: if no one has any better ideas, I would force the removal of samba and then reinstall it.  Do you want to try that?
<elfranger> no worries, I'll look into it tomorrow.
<wolfey> ypSami: 10.times print 'hello world'
<wolfey> :)
<ypSami> wolfey: It's nice when your code reads in plain english
<wolfey> that killed me
<lufis> Shrimpy: what did it say? was it the monitor's message or xorg's?
<nblracer> jrib i dont even know what samba is or dose
<wolfey> even more OO than Java
<_steven^> hi guys... my wireless interface eth1 somehow disappeared... i cannot get it reinstalled... little wierd. someone has an idea?
<katami> Thanks wolfey it's working now ^_^
<jrib> nblracer: it lets you share files
<wolfey> katami: np
<mcq91> hi, i'm new to Ubuntu and wanted to hear opinions of what app has the best iPod integration. I've been using mediamonkey on Vista and have tried Amarok. thx
<nblracer> jrib what ever you think is best, i will do
<vox754> jinxuhuang, use the aternate CD. It seems strange that you have problem with unichrome drivers, if they don't work the "vesa" driver is used instead.
<Fryguy--> any recommendations for a command-line based (or web-interface) torrent client that can act as a daemon of sorts that is easy to manage remotely?
<ypSami> mcq91: banshee
<jrib> gradin: I'm not on edgy so I'll need to ask you some basic questions to get an idea of what is going on... what gives you that error?  The actual install process?
<mcq91> thanks ypSami, i'll check it out.
<Shrimpy> lufis: failed to start the x server (your graphical interfacae) it is likely that it is not set up corrctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnoxe the problem
<Hasrat_USA> um sorry elfranger i just know that much.
<ypSami> mcq91: I've had horrible integration of my ipods on anything other than banshee
<gradin> jrib: when it starts running it after install...
<Hasrat_USA> okay
<kelsin> Fryguy--: I don't know of one particularly, I'm googling now since I would want one as well, but ANY command line client would be easy to manage using ssh and screen
<jinxuhuang> vox754:  ok thx mate i will keep u posted i think alternative just mite work.
<lufis> Shrimpy: did you view the output?
<wolfey> it's interesting we installed edgy on some toshiba and trident graphics driver didnt work well - funny thing it all works in dapper
<Hasrat_USA> now it's lunch time with AntiTrust playing in VLC :)
<ypSami> mcq91: You should just install linux on your ipod and make your world better.
<wolfey> any comment on that?
<Shrimpy> lufis:  i hit yes
<Fryguy--> kelsin: seems like a lot of CLI based clients though are for only managing individual torrents, I'd want a single interface to manage a lot of torrents at once (100+ at times)
<ferret_0567> Can I install the Xen kernel on Ubuntu 6.10 and compile the NVIDIA kernel module for it?
<lufis> Shrimpy: what did it say?
<ypSami> Trident graphics hehe
<ypSami> that's ollllldskoool
<Shrimpy> lufis: and i get a lot of information about window x system and thins
<_steven^> can someone help me with my wlan card? it just disappeared in ubuntu...
<mcq91> how do i do that, its a 6gen 80gig black. i think its not compatible (at least rockbox doesn't work yet)
<ypSami> I remember my first 4mb trident graphics card
<Shrimpy> lufis: then i click ok
<wolfey> ypSami: well it's ultrathin toshiba notebook and we got it second hand for bargain
<jrib> nblracer: ok this will try to force the removal of samba and then we will try installing it,  dpkg -r --force-all samba
<ypSami> mcq91: I have the 30gig video. All ipods are compatible with linux I think.
<Shrimpy> lufis: adn the it askw would i like to view the dtailed X server output as well
<kelsin> Fryguy--: Yeah, I was just pointing out that screen can make any command-line-program remote accessible and easy to manage, I don't know of any nice managers that are cli right now though
<lufis> Shrimpy: did it specify what went wrong?
<ypSami> wolfey: bargain machines are always good if they make you some money =)
<Shrimpy> i dont know how to check that
<Fryguy--> kelsin: from my brief looking as I chat in here, I see 2 solutions that seem to jump out, rtorrent and torrentflux
<wolfey> ypSami: new sligthly better is 1500 EUR, we got it for 400
<vox754> ypSami, Trident 3D Blade or something like that, 32 MB, yeah
<wolfey> ypSami: i even learned network boot for it, it doesnt boot from usb cdrom
<Iced_Kirby> Guys, Infra Recorder does not work for me. What else can I use to burn the ISO?
<wolfey> vox754: that yes
<wolfey> cyberblade
<Shrimpy> lufis: then it says teh X server is no disabled. Restart GDM when it is confgured correctly
<wolfey> 32 mb
<gradin> how do you tell what version of python you have installed?
<mjrclark> mcq91: I think he was joking.. Amarok is the best I have found, and it still does not do anything above music.
<ypSami> wolfey: hell yea. I get second hand DJ equipment all the time. I love thrift =)
<Shrimpy> :lufis then i am taken to a black screen where command do not really work
<jrib> gradin: python --version
<pottie> im trying to figure what nvidia chipset i have
<kelsin> Fryguy--: I'm going to be trying rtorrent then, I generally don't need webbased clients
<Iced_Kirby> Infra Recorder does not work for me. What else can I use to burn the ISO?
<wolfey> ypSami: well it's perfectly preserved for 30% of normal price
<wolfey> we cant say no
<wolfey> :)
<RixiM> is there a document some places that explains the ubuntu booting process, my two nics keep switching eth numbers and i'd like to fix it.
<mcq91> ok, thanks mjrclark
<lufis> Shrimpy: ok, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   that will reset it
<Fryguy--> kelsin: yah rtorrent + screen seems like a reasonable solution, and it has plenty of support for remote automation via other means (monitors a directory for new torrents etc)
<Iced_Kirby> Can you guys please help me?
<ypSami> wolfey: I'm thinking of flashing my router with Linux to use iptables with it, instead of the dlink crap they put on it now
<Rayko> can anyone help me i am having problems with my speakers and it's not a harware problem it's ubuntu related
<Rayko> anyone please help me
<kelsin> I use screen all the time, for irc and aim etc, thanks for brining that up, helped me out :)
<Rayko> left speaker doesn't work
<Rayko> and after rebooting
<tonyyarusso> ypSami: I use DD-WRT on a Linksys WRT54GL.
<Rayko> it gives an annoying beep
<Iced_Kirby> Can you guys help me? Infra Recorder does not work for me. What else can I use to burn the ISO?
<Shrimpy> lufis: it did nothing. when i type its  just a blank black screen
<lufis> Shrimpy: ok, type "startx"
<tonyyarusso> !burniso | Iced_Kirby
<ubotu> Iced_Kirby: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dcordes> how can i check battery life in CLI?
<ypSami> tonyyarusso: Do you get better performance for the effort?
<gradin> ps aux | grep -i deny doesn't show deny hosts as being there yet i'm getin mail about it banning ip addresses
<Iced_Kirby> I know how to burn the ISO
<tonyyarusso> ypSami: Not sure about performance (Did it immediately after opening the box), but definitely more flexibility.
<Shrimpy> lufis: nothing happes. it not really a command line. just a black screen werhe i can type stuff
<nblracer> jrib im getting an error
<nblracer> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7531/
<Iced_Kirby> I need sometehing other than Infra Recorder to burn the ISO :|
<lufis> Shrimpy: weird. there's no hostname or anything?
<tonyyarusso> !burners | Iced_Kirby
<ubotu> Iced_Kirby: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tonyyarusso> that help?
<jrib> nblracer: ok so much for that.  What does this return:  ls -l /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<ypSami> tonyyarusso: awesome. thanks for the recommendation, I think I'll start here =)
<Shrimpy> lufis: negative
<dcordes> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lufis> Shrimpy: huh. press ctrl + c
<genii> bah there seems no #fai channel on freenode
<jrib> gradin: weird, I don't even see that file on here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=denyhosts&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386, but it does have  /usr/sbin/denyhosts.  Does that work?
<Shrimpy> lufis: nothing
<dcordes> !notebook
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<lufis> Shrimpy: so it's just black screen and a cursor blinking?
<Shrimpy> lufis: i know its very odd, but thats it!
<gradin> jrib: i'm using 2.5 python
<lufis> Shrimpy: try rebooting
<czedlitz> is there a CL tool used for showing HD space left on a drive?
<Iced_Kirby> I need a ISO burner for WINDOWS
<jrib> gradin: as 'python'? why?
<Shrimpy> lufis: i get the same screens
<Alley^Away> Iced_Kirby: tried google?
<lufis> Shrimpy: i dunno. that's strange
<gradin> jrib: hrm...
<FrederickP2> !google free iso burner
<Iced_Kirby> http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-burnwin.htm is this good?
<Shrimpy> lufis: ok thanks anyways i'll just reinstall it. but do you think you could help me setup the screen later on today?
<Iced_Kirby> !google free iso burner
<FrederickP2> lol
<ypSami> Nero has a free version you can use until you burn linux and uninstall that nasy windows infection.
<dabide> need help (<- very new to linux/ubuntu): when i try to "sudo apt-get install cupsys" i get "Package cupsys is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dabide> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dabide> is only available from another source
<dabide> E: Package cupsys has no installation candidate
<vox754> czedlitz, try "df -lh"
<dabide> sry
<jrib> dabide: pastebin this file:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !pastebin | dabide
<ubotu> dabide: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FrederickP2> /run http://www.google.com/search?q=free+iso+burner
<dabide> jrib: i've uncommented all sources, so  i should be connectable to "universe"
<jrib> dabide: it's not in universe
<nblracer> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7534/
<gradin> jrib: ah that would be why... i'm on fiesty...
<czedlitz> vox754, sweet thanks
<jrib> gradin: k, go over to #ubuntu+1 but  I just installed denyhosts and it went through fine on feisty
<dabide> ok, how do i select multiple lines in nano? shift+arrow key doesnt do it
<jrib> nblracer: what does this return:  ls -l /etc/init.d/samba
<linxeh> dabide: I normally "cut" the lines with ctrl-k, then paste them back with ctrl-u (uncut)
<dabide> thx
<nblracer> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7537/
<HolyGoat> Ergh. No Opera for 64 bits?
<dabide> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7539/ , this is my sources.lis (ive copied it from a forum as mine didnt work with everything uncommented)
<vox754> HolyGoat, use the 32-bit Ubuntu for desktop
<jrib> nblracer: ok run this:  sudo ln -sf ../init.d/samba /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<HolyGoat> vox754: Will try, thanks.
<linxeh> vox754: what if you need more than 8GB ram say ?
<jrib> dabide: make yourself a decent one here, that one repeats stuff:
<jrib> !easysource | dabide
<HolyGoat> vox754: Won't install, apparently. "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<ubotu> dabide: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linxeh> I guess you can install the 32bit subsystem on 64bit
<vox754> linxeh, in that case I would turn into stone and wait for time to pass
<linxeh> :)
<HolyGoat> vox754: Oh, you meant Ubuntu for 32 bits.
<trippen> since automatix is down im having a difficult time getting azureus to work on my 64bit edgy system it claims i do not have java installed please help me resolve this issue
<nblracer> jrib Is any thing suppose to happen?
<vox754> HolyGoat, use the 32-bit Ubuntu for desktop, amd64 is not recommended
<robdeman> hey all... can I us emy Ipod (Shuffle) on my Linux box?
<jrib> nblracer: nope, now try 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<HolyGoat> Hm. I don't really feel like setting it up again just for Opera. But thanks.
<gradin> jrib: ... then what did i break? :P
<Iced_Kirby> Can you guys help me find a free windows ISO burner?
<ALMimoni> iso recorder
<nblracer> jrib thanks, while it dose its thing, can you explain what the issuie was and how you fixed it in
<trippen> Iced_Kirby,  imgburner
<linxeh> robdeman: yes; it appears as a mass storage device. and then you can use gtkpod etc to manage files (I assume it works on the shuffles)
<trippen> since automatix is down im having a difficult time getting azureus to work on my 64bit edgy system it claims i do not have java installed please help me resolve this issue
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  theres instructions there
<FunnyLookinHat> trippen, did you try "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<Iced_Kirby> flanner:  Infre Recorder does NOT work for me
<Spinnaker> #kone
<Spinnaker> join #kone
<vox754> Please help Iced_Kirby, she is a damsel in distress, trapped in an Canadian igloo who just wants to try Ubuntu once in her life. PLEASE.
<Iced_Kirby> trippen: what is imgburner
<trippen> FunnyLookinHat,  yes ive installed that one and sun-java6
<jrib> nblracer: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba was a symlink to /samba.  it should have been to ../init.d/samba
<trippen> Iced_Kirby,  its a free burner program for windows.. personally your in a linux chatroom so i would also say use k3b
<upd> hi i have amd64 what is stable and faster for me ubuntu or ubuntu64??
<linxeh> trippen: can you not install the java runtime from universe?
<linxeh> or whever it is
<Iced_Kirby> trippen: can I have a link to imgburner please?
<nblracer> jrib can you look this over http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7542/ i get a warning at the end
<trippen> linxeh,  i have .. but they arnt showing up
<quaal> does anyone know how to add audio to a video
<trippen> Iced_Kirby,  www.dogpile.com
<linxeh> trippen: what happens if you run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dabide> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7541/ , my new sources.list but the error "E: Package cupsys has no installation candidate" still remains, after saving the sources.list i run "sudo apt-get update" and got many "101 Netowrk is unreachable" errors
<linxeh> trippen: eg, does it show the JRE you installed ?
<Iced_Kirby> trippen: Thank you so much
<vox754> upd, ubuntu 32 bits is better supported. Use the 64-bit version only for servers and stuff.
<upd> ok
<trippen> linxeh,  when i ran that command it gave me 2 choices
<HolyGoat> I read somewhere that the suggested way was sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<jrib> dabide: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cupsys
<jrib> !info cupsys
<ubotu> cupsys: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1428 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<linxeh> HolyGoat: most likely :)
<jlamr> anyone recommend a p2p?
<lufis> jlamr: nicotine+. google it
<linxeh> jlamr: I hear that skype is quite good
<trippen> linxeh,  i picked one and now it shows a version when i type java -version .. brb seeing if this works
<jlamr> great thanks fellas
<dabide> jrib: i run both commands, but the error remains
<trippen> now azurues starts up shows the splash and then fails..
<HolyGoat> Hm. I thought I could never get used to Gnome, coming from KDE. It took about 2 days.
<linxeh> trippen: which did you choose ?
<dabide> jrib: this is the whole msg i get after sudo apt-get install cupsys "Package cupsys is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<dabide> E: Package cupsys has no installation candidate
<linxeh> HolyGoat: I've done the opposite - switched to KDE from Gnome, just got fed up with how basic Gnome can be (although I hate how ugly KDE is)
<trippen> here is my pastebie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7544/
<jrib> dabide: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update' then?
<HolyGoat> trippen: What does `java -version` give you?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7544/
<Alarm> hello. how can i see all the hds of my system ? not the mounted ones, but those who exist so that i will know which ones they are to be able to mount them
<HolyGoat> linxeh: That's what I did like about Gnome, it's quite tidy.
<vox754> Alarm, sudo fdisk -l
<HolyGoat> trippen: It looks like you've also installed the Sun 6 JRE, is that correct?
<trippen> Alarm,  in a term you can typpe sudo fdisk -l
<trippen> HolyGoat,  yes
<Alarm> damn i was missing sudo
<HolyGoat> trippen: Do you need it?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  i dont know.. do i ..
<linxeh> trippen: I would download azureus from the web tbh - I've read lots about the ubuntu packages being massively broken because the maintainers wont apply the right patches
<vox754> Alarm, shame on you! sudo is your daddy
<HolyGoat> trippen: Probably not. Try editing /etc/jvm and remove the Java 6 VM, or just put it lower than the Sun 1.5 version.
<Alarm> well didnt know that sudo was needed . fdisk -l was giving me though some feedback but not what i wanted
<trippen> linxeh,  im sorry what.. normally id use automatix to install it but thats not an option at this time
<trippen> HolyGoat,  how do i make it lower ?
<HolyGoat> trippen: By moving it under the line pointing to 1.5
<HolyGoat> trippen: It searches the list topdown when it looks for a jvm to use
<dabide> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7548/ the output of sudo apt-get update after creating the new sources.list - this is not the whole output, as i dont get all on the screen, and cant paste everything to pastebin
<robdeman> mm I just pluigged in my Ipod Shuffle and nothing happens
<HolyGoat> It's my second day on Ubuntu after using Debian for a few years, so I might give wrong/ignorant advices, you're warned :)
<nblracer> jrib am i safe to go now?
<HolyGoat> robdeman: I hope that's not expected behaviour.
<jrib> nblracer: does 'sudo apt-get install -f'  say everything is ok?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  this is what the file you asked me to edit looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7549/
<HolyGoat> trippen: I've posted a correction
<HolyGoat> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<HolyGoat> woops
<nblracer> jrib thanks for your time, it all looks good
<vox754> HolyGoat, so, is Debian great?
<HolyGoat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7550/
<jrib> nblracer: great
<HolyGoat> vox754: It's fine.
<rkyraccoon55> can somebody help me access my music database?
<jrib> dabide: edit your sources.list and remove all of "at." stuff
<trippen> HolyGoat,  okay ..thats the change i made before you posted it.. lets see what this will do
<HolyGoat> trippen: You can probably easily find out whether it works by just running `java -version`
<HolyGoat> It should give you 1.5
<rkyraccoon55> my music database is on another hd how can i access it?
<jrib> dabide: you have internet access on the pc right?  Do you use a proxy?
<vox754> HolyGoat, don't people say Debian is for leets and is never stable because it is improved constantly?
<HolyGoat> vox754: Depends who you ask, I guess. Using it isn't much harder than using Ubuntu, I'd say (well judging from my 2-day experience with Ubuntu)
<trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7551/
<trippen> HolyGoat,  sorry .. same issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7551/
<dang`r`us> ello
<Hasrat_USA> you been using ubuntu for two days? what distro were you using previously goat?
<HolyGoat> trippen: Interesting. Let me have a closer look at that dump.
<trippen> okay
<HolyGoat> Hasrat_USA: debian, before that redhat, suse, caldera.. loooong ago
<jhasse> Does someone know a good GNOME program for converting video files?
<dang`r`us> it seems to me that libapache2-svn in dapper is broken ... a PROPFIND causes the apache child to segfault ... any workarounds?
<dabide> jrib: yes internet connection is up, not using a proxy, but i'm going to re-check, brb in 5mins
<nrune_> there is a script out there in the Ubuntu forums called video-convert. works pretty well
<HolyGoat> trippen: I'll install azureus quickly to see if I can reproduce the error.
<rkyraccoon55> can anyone tell me how to access my music which is on another hd
<jrib> rkyraccoon55: mount the partition it is on
<trippen> ok
<erUSUL> ubotu tell rkyraccoon55 about ntfs | rkyraccoon55 see priv msg from ubotu
<rkyraccoon55> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Hasrat_USA> in 2001 i was encouraged to use Linux for the first time in my life when i read an article about it. went ahead, installed redhat, and experimented with so much that the poor quantam fireball 15 gb HDD crashed (did too much reformatting). then got fed up and realized linux wasn't for dumbs like me. kept on using M$ for like 6 years and on 2007 found Ubuntu.
<acid_phyre> that sucks u gotta register nick now
<HolyGoat> trippen: Hm.. works fine here. It looks like there's something wrong with its Gtk dependencies.
<HolyGoat> I'm going to search around for a bit.
<trippen> ok
<HolyGoat> trippen: Try this: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<HolyGoat> Then try running azureus again.
<vox754> Hasrat_USA, great story.
<scienceboy> i've got a problem when installing java. i followed instructions, but then i got this
<scienceboy> http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q302/DWRP/helpme.png
<merc> im trying to figure out what driver my wireless card is using, in lsmod there's quite a few wireless drivers i recognize (hermes, orinoco, hostap..), is there a way to find out which one is actually being used?
<scienceboy> and i don't know what to do
<trippen> got a differnt error this time.. looks like an improvment tho
<HolyGoat> Hasrat_USA: I'm glad there was a happy end to your story.
<HolyGoat> trippen: Could you put the error on the pastebin?
<chelle_1> General question. how can I share my internet connection with my boyfriends PC? I got one nic (eth0) he's plugged into and I use a wireless connection on my desktop (eth1)?
<w0pr> hi there :)
<OuZo_> hi, i have this message from dmesg >>> [17179571.716000]  ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx <<< i am sure my bus speed is higher than that?
<Hasrat_USA> I'm now using Linux for 100 percent of my time. i have almost replaced windows with linux at this point and am confident and able enough to do anything and everything in linux without resorting on windows. the only problem that i'm dealing with right now is that my mic doesn't work at all. apart from that, i got my nvidia geforce 7300 LE working at full speed, internet working, PC performance ultra-awesome, everything's working. no
<Hasrat_USA> need to switch to closed source winblows crap
<acid_phyre> how can u get .rar support to extract torrents?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7552/
<jrib> !rar | acid_phyre
<ubotu> acid_phyre: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Hasrat_USA> *resorting to
<vox754> chelle_1, don't say the b word, we get jealous. I've read info on the forums, I'm sure you can browse it.
<HolyGoat> scienceboy: Hehe. Press tab, then press enter. You're probably better off installing java from apt though.
<leopartux> how can i activate auto login
<scienceboy> oh ...
<scienceboy> holygoat: thanks!
<leopartux> i think that there is a kdmrc file
<HolyGoat> scienceboy: welcome
<leopartux> but i dont know where it is
<Enselic``> I can't believe it, is there no function that returns the buffer of the "other" window when one has split a window vertically in Emacs?
<chelle_1> vox754: ok, I'll hunt
<HolyGoat> trippen: Wow. That application has some strange dependencies, it seems.
<w0pr> hello :) at the end of nvidia driver installation, i read: ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'. What can i do? My screen work @ 640x480 sig sigh!!
<HolyGoat> trippen: I'll dig into that a bit more.
<trippen> HolyGoat,  so how do i get them all
<phaidros> which tool to convert wav 2 mp3 in edgy?
<merc> Hasrat_USA: you sure the microphone line isnt muted or something silly?
<Enselic``> phaidros: Audacity
<foutrelis> :)
<phaidros> Enselic``, not for 1.2 gig wav file ;)
<Hasrat_USA> yeah there was a happy end of the story. but now i feel like the story has just started. what am i supposed to do by simply installing a distro and running it 24/7? i want to take it to the next level. wanna be a linux network administrator, or anything. it's too boring to just be a linux user and do nothing. giving something to the community is important
<Enselic``> phaidros: ffmpeg or mencoder
<leopartux> an which program do you use for irc
<leopartux> and*
<Enselic``> leopartux: XChat2
<acid_phyre> lol its non free but apt-get can get it
<phaidros> Enselic``, mencoder -of help not helping. doesnt make plain mp3 ..
<phaidros> ffmpeg might help
<Enselic``> phaidros: yeah it does
<Hasrat_USA> merc nah i'm not sure. i will fix it up anyways. i don't like to take help from people that much. i love to solve my problems as well as that of others. when i solve my own problems, i learn a great deal
<Hasrat_USA> but merc thank you very much for caring :)
<rkyraccoon55> where can i get media decoders?
<phaidros> Enselic``, which -o option?
<robdeman> folks my device manager shows the Ipod Shuffle but it does not mount /mnt/ipod or something like that
<HolyGoat> trippen: It looks like the packages for azureus don't get all the dependencies maybe. What you could try first: `sudo apt-get --purge remove azureus`, and then `sudo apt-get install azureus`
<HolyGoat> trippen: Since it uses the Sun java version now, I'd say it'd get the correct dependencies. Not sure though, try it.
<Hasrat_USA> yeah go reinstall azeraus :P
<leopartux> for auto login which file i edit?
<ryanakca> how do I play DVDs on feisty?
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<jrib> ryanakca: #ubuntu+1
<andreseso> I downloaded my azureus from sourceforge
<TylerIsGreen23> i have an intel pro wireless 3945 card but ubuntu recognizes it as IPW 2200. I am trying to set my card to monitor mode so I can use Kismet but i can't find any instructions for doing that on an ipw 3945. i did however find instructions on how to do it with an IPW 2200. My question is will it make my wireless card stop working to install the incorect drivers even though ubuntu already sees it as the incorrect card
<zyth> HolyGoat, or you could use automatix, though everyone in the channel will whine about that solution lol
<acid_phyre> can u play .vob dvds and .iso and if u can could someone plez tell me how
<HolyGoat> Hasrat_USA: For me the usual path to learn something is just to do it. In the case of system administration, set up a few linux boxes in a network, see how far you can automate things, see if you can break things so you have to fix them, etc.
<trippen> nope same error after reinstall
<vox754> Hasrat_USA, I think the first step to take it to the next level is simply to buy a book about programming in Unix or something like that. Everything I know I have learnt it from these electronic volatile information, but something to hold on to it would be nice. Ahem, donating money helps also.
<HolyGoat> zyth: Ah, I don't know automatix yet. It's my second day on Ubuntu :)
<Hasrat_USA> if i could work in Canonical, i would have made it mandatory for programmers to make a little software that would come up after every single Ubuntu installation and say "at first read the manuals before asking for HELP"
<scienceboy> another quick question - how to i run .jar files? i tried it once, but i forgot the commands
<scienceboy> command
<leopartux> or is there an auto login configuration gui
<acid_phyre> can someone telll me how to play .vob and .iso dvds?
<zyth> HolyGoat, depending who you ask its either a godsend or the devil.  On irc its the devil, on ubuntuforums its a godsend
<phaidros> acid_phyre, vlc
<zyth> HolyGoat, as in all things, make your mind up for yourself and dont listen to other people
<RFC_1149> scienceboy, man java
<TylerIsGreen23> i have an intel pro wireless 3945 card but ubuntu recognizes it as IPW 2200. I am trying to set my card to monitor mode so I can use Kismet but i can't find any instructions for doing that on an ipw 3945. i did however find instructions on how to do it with an IPW 2200. My question is will it make my wireless card stop working to install the incorect drivers even though ubuntu already sees it as the incorrect card
<acid_phyre> but iso is a image u can still open it with vlc?
<HolyGoat> zyth: After a few years of Debian, I got used to using apt, I guess I'll use that for now.
<phaidros> acid_phyre, if not, mount it ..
<scienceboy> RFC: what?
<acid_phyre> thats something i would not know how to do on unix i just started
<vinboy> hi
<erUSUL> ubotu tell TylerIsGreen23 about repeat | TylerIsGreen23 see priv msg from ubotu
<HolyGoat> trippen: I'll look at it some more.
<Hasrat_USA> 2nd day on ubuntu? here is an advice. whatever you do, don't install/run easyubuntu or automatrix. good luck :)
<acid_phyre> i use alcohol 120 on windows
<acid_phyre> how do u mount on unix?
<trippen> thanks
<vinboy> how do I install the java-gnome binding?
<youser> what can i use to play streaming videos in galeon browser?
<zyth> HolyGoat, see, Hasrat_USA proves my point exactly
<zyth> lol
<jkorkean> what is the default directory for gcc libraries?
<HolyGoat> zyth/Hasrat_USA: hehe
<erUSUL> TylerIsGreen23: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<bruenig> jkorkean, /usr/lib
<jkorkean> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<youser> as far as i know mplayer plugin cant be installed for galeon im looking for an alternative
* genii sips a large black coffee
<TylerIsGreen23> i am running a multi processor system but ubuntu only recognizes one processor. I know it has something to do with rebuilding the kernal but i don't even know about the kernal let alone how to rebuild it
* hairulfr smokes the thousandth cigarette
<HolyGoat> trippen: I'm just reading that the azureus version in apt for edgy is broken. You're probably better off using Azureus straight from their website (don't worry, it's not hard)
<HolyGoat> trippen: Typically with Java applications, you download a jar file, which you just execute with `java -jar foo.jar`
<wolfey> TylerIsGreen23: apt-get install linux-686-smp  ?
<erUSUL> TylerIsGreen23: the ubuntu kernel supports smp you don't need to compile it for that... can you paste the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' in a pastebin?
<Hagane> my wifi works great with any unsecured network around me and connects easily... but it wont work with my secure router..
<Hagane> it connects to the router perfect.. the router logs shows the connection too but no packets/data is being sent
<youser> anyone know how to watch no flash  stream videos in galeon
<youser> non*
<vox754> Hagane, that is a common problem. Don't know, some devices just work unprotected but not with keys.
<stratusfear> anyone can tell me how to configure iptables for amule?
<stratusfear> anyone can tell me how to make amule faster?
<TylerIsGreen23> i am not currently in my ubuntu partition because i use a 56k modem in the location i am now and i still haven't gotten that to work either haha. but i can return with the results of that
<trippen> HolyGoat,  im lost
<trippen> should i purge the azureus now and download and install it from the site
<Hagane> vox754, damn...  is there anything workaround other than unsecuring my network?
<HolyGoat> trippen: I'll walk you through it.
<HolyGoat> trippen: First, `apt-get --purge remove azureus`
<Tibmol> how can i install divx codex for totem ?
<stratusfear> anyone can tell me how to make amule faster?
<vox754> Hagane, I've read it a lot, and can't help you further. What is your card?
<Tibmol> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<decoy5657> Anyone have a guide for moving an ubuntu installation to new hardware?
<piranesi> hi, I don't know why after the jdk1-6 installation (from the sun .bin file) I have in my /usr/bin dir the file javac but not the file java... is it normal?
<HolyGoat> trippen: Then, go here: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Iced_Kirby> Is there support on ubuntu for wireless bluetooth keyboards and mouses?
<wolfey> piranesi: probably it couldnt overwrite symbolic link to gcj java
<trippen> Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux-x86_64.tar.bz2 is the file i just downlaoded
<Hagane> vox754 Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<jussi01> morning
<youser> is there nothing i can do to stream videos in galeon?
<piranesi> wolfey, what's gcj java?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here ever try mtpfs?
<stratusfear> anyone can tell me how to forward amule?
<zyth> klaatu verata niktu!
<Iced_Kirby> >	Is there support on ubuntu for wireless bluetooth keyboards and mouses? When I run ubuntu (through CD) with them they do not work. Please help a damsel in distress!
<Hasrat_USA> piranesi: i believe that's the open source (free) java, not the one made by sun
<HolyGoat> trippen: Splendid. Go to the location where you downloaded it, type `tar -xjvf Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux-x86_64.tar.bz2`
<genii> zyth Heh :) "Day the Earth Stood Still"
<zyth> Iced_Kirby, probably, but odds are you'll need a wired board for the install.
<zyth> genii, I was more thinking "Army of Darkness"
<stratusfear> anyone know how to make amule faster
<stratusfear> ?
<stratusfear> anyone know how to make amule faster?
<Iced_Kirby> zyth: Thanks
<piranesi> Hasrat_USA, I don't think, if I execute javac -version the output is sun java 1.6
<zyth> stratusfear, kick it in the bum?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  yea ive already extracted it.. there was a folder inside..
<youser> am i wasting my time?
<Hasrat_USA> where are the channel operators?
<Iced_Kirby> zyth: But when I install ubuntu will the wireless work?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  do i put the folder in my home folder or where should i put it
<HolyGoat> trippen: Aha ok, are there .jar files in the folder?
<zyth> Iced_Kirby, just google "bluetooth+keyboard+linux" guarantee you'll find the info
<zyth> Iced_Kirby, you'll probably have to set it up, but it should
<trippen> HolyGoat,  yes 2 of them
<lisandro> hi
<trance> hey, anyone know a a little howto for get a bootsplash?
<stratusfear> zyth i'm not sure i have to do some stuff in iptables but i don
<Iced_Kirby> zyth: Thanks
<HolyGoat> trippen: Depends what you want. You probably want to put it in your home directory, yes. Personally, I create a directory called "bin" in my home directory, and put programs that are only for me in there.
<lisandro> I need help to upgrade my ubuntu
<stratusfear> zyth i don't know how
<HolyGoat> trippen: What are they called?
<piranesi> wolfey, what's gcj java?
<lisandro> someone to help me.,?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  azurues.jar and swt.jar
<AMD-> welcome back all
<kittyhawk> does anyone know the right way to get the /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build tree installed?
<zyth> stratusfear, oh, I was referring to a quadruped pack animal.
<sano[dot] lcs> anyone have a good handle on LVM ?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  okay ill make the bin directory .. brb
<HolyGoat> trippen: Great, azureus.jar is the one we'll work with. Can you start up a terminal?
<soho> what was this i was in ubuntu-unregged
<soho> ?
<kittyhawk> they don't appear to be part of the linux-headers-2.6.17-11 package
<soho> it told me i have to register to join ubuntu-channel
<wolfey> piranesi: that's GNU version of java, incompatible with sun java, more or less
<soho> but now i am in without registering
<trippen> im in a term.. do i move the azurues folder into the bin directory or is that folder used to do an install
<kittyhawk> I'm trying to build some drivers, but it fails on that step
<sano[dot] lcs> Does anyone have a good handle on LVM - trying to do something quite dynamic with it if I can get some help with the subject
<HolyGoat> trippen: You can move the azureus directory into the bin directory, yes.
<erUSUL> kittyhawk: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<piranesi> wolfey, I have in update-alternatives the newer java 1.6 selected so there shouldn't be conflicts, right?
<dcordes> is there something similar to gnome cpu freq applet in fluxbox?
<bimberi> soho: there was a channel mode change.  When there are issues with spammers they set it to only allow joins for registered users
<kittyhawk> erUSUL: I did that already
<kittyhawk> it added the build folder, but it's empty
<trippen> okay done
<AMD-> can any one please help me i cant install any thing any more http://pastebin.ca/372208
<jhasse> Is there any gtk program to convert video files?
<HolyGoat> trippen: FYI, putting a "bin" directory in your homedir doesn't actually do anything, it's just a convention some older unix guys at work taught me.
<erUSUL> kittyhawk: it should have worked... there is no other way afaik
<HolyGoat> trippen: now enter that directory, and type `java -jar azureus.jar`
<trippen> HolyGoat,  thats okay .. i need to find a way to get orginized.. im still anewb
<sano[dot] lcs> could someone help me with a few LVM questions?
<soho> bimberi; OK
<genii> Anyone use the FAI system before? If so how much does it differ from say a pxe install with preseed
* sano[dot] lcs sighs
<lisandro> ANYONE CAN HELP ME TO UPDATE UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> !caps > lisandro
<sano[dot] lcs> sudo apt-get update
<lisandro> I know, but nobody answera me
<chamberlain> hello
<trippen> HolyGoat,  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Layout
<NkZ> Greetings
<sano[dot] lcs> lisandro: sudo apt-get update
<MadMatt> does anyone know how to automount a samba share?
<lisandro> no, because
<chamberlain> check out http://ubuntuguide.org
<lisandro> listen, i have
<lisandro> ubuntu 5.04
<chamberlain> i think automounting samba is on there
<lisandro> a very old version
<HolyGoat> trippen: Hm. That'd be odd. One sec, I'll look at how Azureus works for a bit.
<NkZ> I just modified my "boot" line to add noacpi on the startup, I was wondering if this has any negative side effects on my PC
<dumbintel> say I want to run something everytime I get online, like a vpn. How can I automate this?
<lisandro> I downloaded the new version 6.10 from inet
<lisandro> how can I update it from the cd
<HolyGoat> trippen: I'm familiar with Java programming, that's how I reason from the outside without actually doing what you just did.
<benjamin_> MadMatt: if u use gnome, then it automounts already
<HolyGoat> I'll look in the source.
<MadMatt> I'm using KDE
<sano[dot] lcs> lisandro: you weren't that specific before - I'd format / reinstall =)
<HolyGoat> trippen: Ah, there's a startup script.
<chamberlain> you should add the cd to your apt sources and then update it
<vox754> Hagane, I cannot answer your private messages. I don't think it is a router problem, but you can try it anyway. If it works in Windows then it is a driver Linux problem.
<MadMatt> I can see it but I have to mount it as root benjamin_
<chamberlain> (lisandro)
<lisandro> you mean that is easiest to erase and start over again?
<sano[dot] lcs> Announce: Anyone able to assist me with a few LVM questions?
<kittyhawk> erUSUL: this feels like windows.  I removed the package and reinstalled, and it worked.
<trippen>  HolyGoat  i was just reading the readme file.. and yes there is
<benjamin_> llisandro: to update from 5.04, you have to get every version after that
<kittyhawk> thanks for your help
<bimberi> lisandro: you can't.  You either backup and reinstall or upgrade 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10
<benjamin_> MadMatt: you shouldnt
<lisandro> ahh ok
<HolyGoat> trippen: While still in the azureus directory, do this: `chmod +x azureus`, then do `./azureus`
<lisandro> thanks
<sano[dot] lcs> bimberi: wow, that would suck
<chamberlain> oh didnt see 5.04
<erUSUL> kittyhawk: no problem
<HolyGoat> That'll probably do the trick.
<trippen> HolyGoat,  it fired right up.. how do i make a link and
<lisandro> and how do I erase my ubuntu, to reinstall?
<bimberi> sano[dot] lcs: indeed :)
<sano[dot] lcs> Announce: Anyone able to assist me with a few LVM questions?
<trippen> HolyGoat,  i didnt do the chmod stuff it fired up anyway
<chamberlain> and lisandro, wouldn't it make sense to backup and install from scratch?
<HolyGoat> trippen: You mean a link on your desktop?
<hivemind> topic
<hivemind> er
<HolyGoat> trippen: Ah ok, then the default permissions were correct.
<NkZ> I just modified my "boot" line to add noacpi on the startup, I was wondering if this has any negative side effects on my PC
<benjamin_> MadMatt: unless it is something you actually need to do, but i cant see why
<sano[dot] lcs> Announce: Anyone able to assist me with a few LVM questions? (ubuntu server 6.06lts)
<lisandro> yes, actually i have nothing to backup
<lisandro> so, it's not a problem
<chamberlain> lol nicr
<MadMatt> I shouldn't what benjamin_
<trippen> HolyGoat,  no in the menu.. my drop down menu
<sano[dot] lcs> lisandro: don't complicate things, just format/reinstall
<chamberlain> that makes it a lot easier
<lisandro> but, does anyopne can help me to erase this ubuntu to install the new one
<Hagane> vox754 well i guess ill have to switch back to xp or find another distro... this is my first time using linux
<Hagane> vox754 thanks for all your help
<chamberlain> you should just boot from the cd and run the installer
<chamberlain> to lisandro
<benjamin_> MadMatt: i mean if you mount your share as root, then only root will be able to access it, i think.
<HolyGoat> trippen: It might surprise you that I don't know that. I really don't know anything about Gnome, or about Ubuntu configuration. It's my second day on Ubuntu.
<sano[dot] lcs> !!! Anyone able to assist me with a few LVM questions? (ubuntu server 6.06lts) !!!!
<bimberi> lisandro: you can tell the installer to erase the partition (or the whole disk) during the install
<vox754> Hagane, you don't give up. Those Intel cards are well supported.
<MadMatt> I don't think I can mount it as a user though benjamin_
<HolyGoat> trippen: But I'm sure that if you click around a little bit, you can create a menu item that points to your azureus installation.
<trippen> HolyGoat,  okay .. well thank you for getting it up and running i can start it by hand for now i guess
<MadMatt> do I have to do something special to fstab?
<HolyGoat> trippen: It really shouldn't be hard to get it into the menu.
* sano[dot] lcs is sad, no one will help
<benjamin_> MadMatt, and most samba shares need distant login and password.
<lisandro> chamberlain you mean that I put the cd and run the install  without uninstalling this old version?
<vox754> Hagane, look here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<chamberlain> no i thought you were running 6.06
<MadMatt> I can get on it though the network but I need to mount it if I want to stream music
<TylerIsGreen23> when i attempt to configure my 56k modem connection in ubuntu, it does not autodetect my modem any suggestions?
<NkZ> I was having issues with my Ubuntu having random hang-ons / reboots. I was told to modify my boot in order to remove acpi loadup or something like that, so I did, I was wondering if that has any negative side effects on my PC?
<MadMatt> but I don't want to have to mount it everytime to do that
<chamberlain> i really would reccomend installing from the livecd from scratch
<trippen> yep HolyGoat  im sure i can find out how do to that it shouldnt be hard at all
<vox754> Hagane, and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361041
<bimberi> !modem | TylerIsGreen23
<ubotu> TylerIsGreen23: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<benjamin_> MadMatt: you can mount it as any user. If you cant, there must be a group called "shares" or "samba" you have to make sure your user belongs to such a group.
<kirayatail> good evening from sweden =) is it ok to just ask a question right out, or is there a queue system?
<lisandro> ok, and how do I format?
<sano[dot] lcs> LVM help anyone??? at all???
<chamberlain> just run the installer
<bimberi> kirayatail: just ask away :)
<HolyGoat> trippen: Oh, just right-click on your panel, then choose 'add to panel', then choose 'application launcher', from where you can add it
<MadMatt> where do I find that benjamin_?
<chamberlain> it will ask you if you want to erase the entire disk, and i assume you would want to do that
<Hagane> vox754, ndiswrapper doesnt work... i think the drivers may be too new.. cant find older drivers
<trippen> okay thanks
<Hagane> vox754 is there another way to install the drivers?
<lisandro> ok
<lisandro> I'll try, if not, I'll be back
<lisandro> jeje
<benjamin_> MadMatt: i am not using gnome right now, but there is something about that in menu "places"
<sano[dot] lcs> ...
<chamberlain> 6.10 has a great installer, very easy
<chamberlain> good luck lisandro!
<sano[dot] lcs> like.... anyone able to help?
<cables> What's with Eye Of Gnome's screwy SVG support? Will it ever be able to scale Scalable Vector Graphics files?
<MadMatt> what are you using benjamin_?
<HolyGoat> I've learned a lot about Ubuntu in the last few days. When I do things, a lot of things go wrong, so I have to fix them. A curse for me, a blessing for some others.
<vox754> Hagane, there is "linuxant"  ...comercial... money ...
<benjamin_> MadMatt: something like network share or folder
<sano[dot] lcs> help? LVM help?
<NkZ> I was having issues with my Ubuntu having random hang-ons / reboots. I was told to modify my boot in order to remove acpi loadup or something like that, so I did, I was wondering if that has any negative side effects on my PC?
<Hagane> vox754 dont mind paying if it works.. one sec while i check
<benjamin_> MadMatt i am on xfce with an ubuntu/debian fucked up install
<chamberlain> sano[dot] lcs, i dont have any experience with lvm, sorry
<MadMatt> oh
<MadMatt> that sucks
<chamberlain> we're not just ignoring you :P
<MadMatt> well I'm using kde
<kirayatail> I have a PCMCIA Compact Flash reader and some memory cards, I just started using Ubuntu, and I wonder how to mount the memory card? I can see it in the device list, but there is nothing in either /media or /mnt
<sano[dot] lcs> chamberlain: darn... wish you did =)
<MadMatt> maybe i should go on kubuntu and ask around
<lesshaste> I am running kismet with the madwifi driver...  when I start it it doesn't see any networks at all. not even the one I am currently connected to
<sano[dot] lcs> chamberlain: everyone else is able to ignore me =)
<chamberlain> what do you want to do with lvm, you might be able to find a tutorial
<sano[dot] lcs> help? LVM help?
<cables> !lvm | sano[dot] lcs
<ubotu> sano[dot] lcs: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<NkZ> I'm feeling ignored.
<benjamin_> MadMatt: yeah, coz with gnome ull rock on samba or all gnome-vfs stuff
<sano[dot] lcs> I want to create a logical disk out of my ramdisks
<NkZ> Hungry, actually.
<chamberlain> oh, check out those links
<benjamin_> MadMatt: Honestly if you need nice samba support or other network ressources ill go for gnome
<vox754> !who > sano[dot] lcs
<sano[dot] lcs> chamberlain: no links provided
<zambaroo> hi guys, how does ubuntu know whether it is edgy or dapper or whatever/
<kitche> NkZ: your system might not power down on it's own
<vox754> zambaroo, he knows, he is very smart
<chamberlain> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<HolyGoat> The one thing I really liked about Ubuntu was the moment where I installed Ubuntu yesterday. I was able to listen to music from an USB drive while the installer was working. A few hours before that, I was stuck with Vista (computer store didn't have OEM systems without Vista, imagine that). That put a smile back on my face.
<zambaroo> i just need to know which file contains this information
<cables> HolyGoat, the ability to do stuff during the instal is really cool.
<sano[dot] lcs> chamberlain: i'm not sure LVM is my solution because at shutdown the ramdisks go away, and LVM starts pretty high up on RC2.D
<Hagane> vox754 looks nice.. ill try the demo, thanks!!
<HolyGoat> cables: Yeah, certainly had a 'wow' effect.
<chamberlain> i dont really have much experience doing what you want to do, so im just passing on the links
<NkZ> Kitche: I was wondering, any other way to cast out my random reboots besides disabling noacpi? All my issues came after I made a major upgrade (YEs, already tried apt-update / upgrade nothing new available)
<mby> Hi guys, Can You help me to solve that problem ? It looks like some common deal.
<mby> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<mby> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<mby> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<vox754> Hagane, alright. But I suggest you should donate to ndiswrapper.
<chamberlain> what are you trying to install, mby?
<bimberi> kirayatail: that really depends on whether there are linux drivers for your reader available.  You should try googling for the model of your reader along with 'ubuntu' (or 'linux').
<sano[dot] lcs> chamberlain: thank you.. wish someone was doing what I'm trying to do
<benjamin_> NkZ: yeah if you disable ACPI, you can still use APM (or whatever it is called... cant rmember), so your comp will still powerdown by itself, etc ...
<cables> mby, what are you trying to do? What gives you that error?
<hak0> !floppies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chamberlain> sorry sano!
<cables> Does anyone know if Eye Of Gnome is going to get better SVG support?
<hak0> !bootdisk
<chamberlain> no idea, cables
<sano[dot] lcs> chamberlain: haven't meet anyone who uses ramdisks, anyone else here utilize ramdisks?
<kirayatail> I have a PCMCIA Compact Flash reader and some memory cards, I just started using Ubuntu, and I wonder how to mount the memory card? I can see it in the device list, but there is nothing in either /media or /mnt
<mby> cables:i'm runnin ./configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> zambaroo, "cat /etc/issue"
<nrune_> Anyone have problems with mplayer firefox plugin creating mutilple processes of mplayer in the background?
<sano[dot] lcs> !ramdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> mby, you'll need to install the package it's asking for.
<stratusfear> anyone know how to make amule faster?
<hak0> !network instalation
<sano[dot] lcs> stratusfear: beat it
<mby> I have it already installed :/
<vox754> sano[dot] lcs, what exactly is a "ramdisk"?
<zambaroo> vox754, ty, should have thought of that myself
<stratusfear> sano how?
<ALMimoni> i want screen video capture program.
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: its a logical disk made out of the space in your RAM
<wolfey> stratusfear: to make certain downloads faster you need to set upload priority to maximum
<wolfey> stratusfear: you get awarded for uploading
<Hagane> vox754 done
<bimberi> ALMimoni: istanbul is one
<benjamin_> stratusfear: use a carrot
<vox754> sano[dot] lcs, yes, but as far as installing something why would you use it?
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: faster access for hi-disk read applications
<NkZ> Kitche: Wanna know something funny? I was waiting for your answer and the system just rebooted alone.
<vox754> Hagane, how much? tell me so I can take credit for it.
<hak0> hi all, does anyone knows how to install ubuntu from floppies ? my machine doenst boot from cdrom
<kirayatail> Just a quick question: how do I mount volumes like memory cards the easiest way?
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: the application i run on the ramdisk is very tasking on the HD, so I just put it in a ramdisk
<blackes1> kirayatail try this clickon your top panel and add to panel and select diskmounter and remove and insert your card again
<chamberlain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<leopartux> i found at last   for auto login edit this file /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<benjamin_> NkZ: it could be a ram problem. i suggest you check deeply your ram with the nice tool we all know well :)
<DinkyDogg> Hi. This is gonna sound stupid, but I have Totem installed, as well as some libraries to play DVDs. But how do I actually run Totem to play a DVD?
<bimberi> !install | hak0
<chamberlain> to hak0
<ubotu> hak0: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: but I need about three to hold all the data, which is why I wanted to LVM it, much simplier than the script i'm using
<NkZ> Kitche: So I guess noacpi Didn't do the magic. I will shut down the PC and open it up, check the plugs and so on, and then I will try to get back
<versable> 
<versable> f
<versable> f
<versable> f
<versable> f
<versable> f
<versable> f
<Hagane> vox754... are you a developer?
<versable> f
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<NkZ> Kitche: I did: I ran memtest fom the grub and it came up nicely.
<versable> f
<stratusfear> wolfey ok i'll try it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pD9E55707.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kitche> NkZ: you can use the old kernel if you wish
<sano[dot] lcs> versable: yes can I help you?
<gfuchs> a.net
<vox754> sano[dot] lcs, that IS the job of RAM... so you have like what 8 GB RAM?
<DinkyDogg> Hi. This is gonna sound stupid, but I have Totem installed, as well as some libraries to play DVDs. But how do I actually run Totem to play a DVD?
<NkZ> Kitche: So by the process of discard, I think it might be a physical Issue.
<vox754> Hagane, nop, no developer. You can talk to them on #ndiswrapper
<benjamin_> nKz: memtest takes something like 3 days ... u sure u did it ?
<TTT_Travis> I connected another drive with partitions on it, how can I mount the partitions?
<chamberlain> just pop in the dvd, dinkydogg
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754 I have 4gb, I use 512 for the system, and as close to the remaining 3.5gb for the application
<NkZ> Kitche: You think it might be a kernel Issue
<Hagane> $5 dollars
<chamberlain> it should run totem automatically
<cables> DinkyDogg, Movie menu>Play Disc
<ALMimoni> bimberi: thanks
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: and i know the job of ram, it just doesn't load enough
<kitche> NkZ: can be but if it still does it then it's something else
<Hagane> vox754 $5 dollars
<DinkyDogg> cables: where's the movie menu?
<chamberlain> in totem
<cables> DinkyDogg, in Totem
<bimberi> ALMimoni: yw
<x1alpha> what is the directory to the root of aphace2  server ? it doesnt seem to be usr/local/apache/htdocs as default
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: which is why I force more into the memory
<DinkyDogg> cables: how do I run totem?
<x1alpha> ?
<NkZ> Benjamin: It was "faster" for me, I will be sincere I just ran it to 76+%
<vox754> Hagane, DAMN you!
<chamberlain> what do you want to do, x1alpha?
<rkyraccoon55> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<benjamin_> NkZ: could be... try to compile your vanilla kernel, or use a debian kernel. ubuntu kernels are way too much patched for my taste.
<cables> DinkyDogg, Applications>Sound and Video>Movie Player
<Hagane> vox754 what?
<vox754> sano[dot] lcs, very interesting indeed.
<DinkyDogg> cables: Thanks!
<vox754> Hagane, I had promised them 2 million, but said I would donate 100.
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754, but I feel that LVMs of RAMDISKS won't work, because I can't create the boot disk before the LVManager kicks in
<kitche> benjamin_: they are patched just liek debians :)
<NkZ> Benjamin_: Dunno dude, you're talking to a noob, remember it's Intel who's inside, this is the stupid user speaking.
<Mercenario> :-)
<chamberlain> x1alpha: do you mean the document root?
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754, its the burning question I have for those familiar with LVM
<wise> hey.. I'm having problems with my iPod (2g nano)... I want to disconnect it, but nomatter what it says "Do not Disconnect"
<benjamin_> kitche: i am pretty sure they are more patched than the debian ones .
<NkZ> Benjamin_:Intel Inside, Idiot Outside. :-P
<benjamin_> lol
<wise>  i've tried unmounting, and modprobe -r sbp2
<x1alpha> chamberlain: i think so :) hehe
<chamberlain> ok, it should be /var/www
<vox754> sano[dot] lcs, I LOVE the concept of ramdisk too. It is nice, I just discovered it with Knoppix.
<Hagane> vox754 hahaha.. how much have you gotten so far?
<NkZ> Well guys a Lot of thanks, I will poke around with the Hardware and see what can I find. :-)
<wise> does anybody have good luck with iPods in linux?
<NkZ> Be back to torment you in a while.
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: its great with 16+ gb like in my 1U
<chamberlain> i have tried gtkpod, it works nicely for ipods
<kitche> wise: what ipod video?
<sano[dot] lcs> vox754: but you can't create more than 16, and no larger than 512mb
<wise> chamberlain: i have GTKPod too, its great!  I just can disconnect it
<benjamin_> NkZ: i dont know what is the current kernel version (on kernel;org) nor what is the ubuntu one (yep got busy with other things recently, and my hardware is quite old)
<vox754> Hagane, 0. I don't have a job nor know how to do that donation...
<wise> kitche: not video, 2G nano
<chamberlain> yupp, great program, gtkpod is
<sano[dot] lcs> well, i'm outie, guess no one can't help at the moment
<sano[dot] lcs> PEACE!
<chamberlain> sorry sano!
<sano[dot] lcs> thx chamberlain, and everyone else
<benjamin_> NkZ: what i mean is that if you have quite recent hardware, it might not be very well supported by the ubuntu kernel, but the kernel.org one might be
<kitche> wise: then gtkpod works good if it was video you would have trouble witht he video side of it that's why i sked if it was a video one
<Hagane> vox754 when i tried ndiswrapper i didnt uninstall the driver that came with ubuntu.. did i have to? how old are you?
<wise> what do you do, chamberlain to disconnect
<nrune_> one more try. Anyone have problems with mplayer firefox plugin creating mutilple processes of mplayer in the background?
<OuZo_> anybody know a tvtime irc channel? thanks
<vox754> Hagane, you have to "blacklist" it. I'm like, you know, 22.
<chamberlain> i use "umount /dev/sdb1", where/dev/sdb1 is your ipod
<chamberlain> usually sda1 or sdb1
<draidi1> Hello, did anybody here know a german ubuntu chatroom?
<DARKGuy> Whoah, weird question to ask when being helped xD
<DARKGuy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hagane> vox754 how do I blacklist?
<Miotica> Hello I download the flash player but how in the terminal can i navigate to the dictory ??
<chamberlain> did you extract the archive, miotica?
<Hasrat_USA> dictory or directory?
<DARKGuy> Miotica: cd PathToFolder
<wise> chamberlain: i was doing umount /media/ipod
<chamberlain> nope, that wont work wise
<Miotica> chamberlain:  no, how ? is my first day with linux :)
<wise> it unmounts, but the ipod still says "do not disconnect"
<benjamin_> NkZ: i f you go around the forums and try to recompile your kernel with the many how to they have there, it could solve your problem. on another hand, since you say youre a noob, you could be victim of "automatix" "easyubuntu" or other junkware.
<thompa> hi, is there something i need to do to insure intel gma 950 grasphics are working right?
<vox754> Hagane, you add the driver "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<wise> umount /dev/sdb1
<wise> umount: /dev/sdb1: not found
<thompa> i mean can i run opengl stuff with gma 950?
<ALMimoni> i want program better than istanbul.
<benjamin_> thompa: glxgears -printfps
<leopartux> i dont want hard disk partition icons on desktop
<chamberlain> in terminal, "tar xvzf archive.tar.gz" or you can double click on the file and click the extract button
<thompa> benjamin_: ok
<leopartux> how can i delet them
<Hasrat_USA> you can delete them by 'deleting' them?
<benjamin_> thompa: glxinfo must tell u u are using direct rendering as well
<Miotica> uhm look
<brianski> hmm, is it jst me or is edgy-seveas broken?
<brianski> (no packages)
<Hagane> vox754 not sure what you mean... do i just run that command and it install the blacklist program?
<sgrove> I'm looking for a "translation" panel applet/widget, similar to the dictionary but instead you can pick the source and target languages
<wise> can an ipod be /dev/sda* ?
<sgrove> OSX has a widget exactly like this, in case anyone is familiar with it
<chamberlain> probably, unless you have aniother device like an external drive, wise
<vox754> Hagane, you add the name of the driver to the text file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" also do "man blacklist"
<Miotica> The name is install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Miotica> WHat i should write in the terminal then ? btw the file is in dektop
<Miotica> desktop *
<benjamin_> wise: i dont think ipod areusb based... sda stuff is only usb i think
<thompa> benjamin_: ok i got 4559 frames in 5.0 seconds = 911.670 FPS
<Hasrat_USA> thompa: type glxinfo and see if the third line says direct rendering: yes
<sgrove> googling for "gnome translation applet" doesn't work so well
<chamberlain> ok then, in terminal type "tar xvzf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<benjamin_> thompa: glxinfo
<rkyraccoon55> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thompa> benjamin_: im also updating i should wait for that
<benjamin_> thompa: look for direct rendering
<thompa> ok
<wise> chamberlain: nope... no external drives other than a wireless USB adapter
<kitche> benjamin_: umm sda is scsi
<Hasrat_USA> benjamin: isn't there something like glxgear too? why can't i run it? or am i misspelling the command?
<benjamin_> kitche: yeah scsi emu
<rkyraccoon55> anyone know how to get .m4a codecs for amarok?
<chamberlain> miotica, files with the tar.gz ending are compressed archives, not directorys, so you have to extract them
<Miotica> Doesn't work
<Miotica> NO file / path
<kitche> benjamin_: sda is serial devices actually
<thompa> benjamin_: direct rendering yes
<benjamin_> kitche: but ipod works with some kind of plugins inside software... no gnome-vfs stuff i think
<chamberlain> and wise, just do the command "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<Hasrat_USA> oh, it is glxgears, not glxgear
<Miotica> I need to use the terminal? Can i open the folder and click in the installer or something like that?
<benjamin_> thompa: then its up and running :)
<Hasrat_USA> sorry to bother you benjamin
<thompa> benjamin_: im doing a massive upgrade as we speak though
<lnxmomo> can anyone help me with wpa?
<lnxmomo> i have a huge problem with wpa
<chamberlain> well miotica, you can also just double click on the file ansd click extract, like i said earlier
<Hasrat_USA> thompa make sure you can see the glxgears by typing glxgears
<Hagane> vox754, great thanks!
<thompa> benjamin_: thanks, so i should maybe be able to run bzflag huh?
<benjamin_> thompa: your xorg.conf will not change i think, so it souldnt be a problem
<kitche> benjamin_: yes but ipod is usb since it can act like a hard drive it can also be firewire if you have a firewire port
<wise> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<wise> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<dftpnkezln> hey, does anyone know if its possible to preconfigure ubuntu (from the live cd) in a way similar to xconfig?
<AMD-> can any one please help  http://pastebin.ca/372208
<wise> but its still saying "do not dissconnect"
<vox754> Hagane, good
<wise> -s
<upd> why i can burn cd ubuntu on dvd
<chamberlain> wise, thats probably because you already tried to unmount it with "umount /media/ipod"
<sgrove> there was a frontend to babelfish but it doesn't seem to be around....?
<techie1> Unresolved question from before. Can anybody help. I have windows xp pro with Fat32 partitions. Before installing Ubuntu as a dual boot should I change my partitions to NTFS or leave as is?
<Miotica> chamberlain:  done :) !! thank you
<chamberlain> no problem, glad to help
<bnz84> hello
<DARKGuy> techie1: If you want to share files in a safe way between Linux and Windows, leave it like that
<n-iCe> chamberlain:  now let me check if i can watch videos :)
<chamberlain> techie1, the fat32 partitions can be accessed in linux, so it might be easier
<benjamin_> kitce: but arnt all ipod firewire ? and its kinda protected stuff, not very well known technology... thats why i say i dont think it currently can be a /dev/sd* . However it should be able to, since just as you say its a disk.
<benjamin_> kitche
<DARKGuy> techie1: NTFS writing under Linux isn't very reliable for very important data
<lnxmomo> fat32 is easier to read by linux
<Hasrat_USA> it would be better if you leave it as is, techie1, since if it's fat32 then you would be easily to read/write the fat32 from Linux's ext3 or reiserFS
<cables> benjamin_, iPods are USB 2 now.
<zyth> benjamin_, all new ipods are usb2
<kitche> benjamin_: I can use my ipod with usb
* benjamin_ doesnt use evil's apple product
<Hasrat_USA> upd what? you don't want linux to have support for writing CD/DVDs?
* cables doesn't think Apple is evil, just misguided.
<techie1> <DARKGuy thanks and <chamberlain> so I assume that the Ubuntu 6.10 should be straight forward on this or should I partition extra space before the installation?
<n-iCe> chamberlain:  Do you know how is called a programm that does wather effects etc... ?
<cables> n-iCe, beryl?
<upd> <Hasrat_USA> upd what? you don't want linux to have support for writing CD/DVDs?
<AMD->  Package requirements (gtkmm-2.4 >= 2.8.0 libglademm-2.4 >= 2.6.0 libxml-2.0 >= 2.6.0 ) were not met:
<upd> aaa
<wise> chamberlain: i tired mounting, then umounting using your command, no luck
<dftpnkezln> anyone?
<chamberlain> no, as long as you have empyty space on the drive, you can partition it during the installer
<Hasrat_USA> upd sorry i bet i misinterpreted your earlier post :P
<DARKGuy> techie1: yup, what chamberlain said :P
<upd> i download cd ubuntu from internet and now i can burn it on dvd
<upd> hmm
<upd> :>
<Hasrat_USA> yes you can if you want upd
<chamberlain> well wise, from as much as i use my ipod, as long as the os isnt accessing the ipod, it might be ok to disconnect it
<wise> chamberlain: should i add my ipod to fstab?
<rkyraccoon55> !creative
<techie1> <chamberlain>what do you recommend to repartition.... systemrescue CD or any other and then use the Gpart?
* benjamin_ thinks about poor old sow white. we all know what happened to her after she got this apple product
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> cable no idea
<Hasrat_USA> although there shouldn't be a need for that upd
<chamberlain> no techie1, you can do it in the installer
<upd> hm
<n-iCe> can I show you an example cable ?
<sgrove> so.....nothing that could possibly apply in this case?
<techie1> <chamberlain>directly?
<chamberlain> unless your windows partition uses the whole drive
<rkyraccoon55> how do i check if the reason no sound is coming out is because of my sound card?
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<benjamin_> nite nite
<chamberlain> techie1, do you have unpartitioned space on the drive?
<Hasrat_USA> nite penguin
<rkyraccoon55> g'night
<techie1> <chamberlain>can you give me an overall view... example, do i use during the installer the manual partition or let the program do it automatically?
<dc2447> Hi - I am trying the resize an NFS partition to install Kubuntu - when I go to resize the slice it just hangs - I have also tried using gparted live cd and get a more verbose error" ERROR: Extended record needed (1032 > 1024), not yet supported!" - anyone have any thoughts?
<cables> rkyraccoon55, is it in a specific program that sound doesn't work?
<chamberlain> techie1, i need to know if you have unpartitioned space on the drive
<rkyraccoon55> cables: good call, let me check
<wise> chamberlain: k, disconnected even though the ipod told me not too.. oh well it still works juct fine
<techie1> <chamberlain>no it is all just one big c drive 50 g with about 24 gig extra space. Out of the 24 is where I will give space to ubuntu
<chamberlain> ok wise, thats what i thought
<benjamin_> dc2447: ??? i thought NFS was network shares ???!!!!!
<wise> guys, xubuntu is so awesome.
<dc2447> sorry - NTFS
<chamberlain> techie1, thats not exactly how it works, ubfortunately
<techie1> <chamberlain>how to proceed then with the install disk
<cables> rkyraccoon55, try closing all programs that use the sound card and run this command. You should hear white noise: "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<wise> this is day 2 using this distro, and its by fat my favorite i've ever tried
<benjamin_>  i do agree. xubuntu rocks. still need some work though
<techie1> <chamberlain>listening
<DARKGuy> benjamin_: wise: agreed
<skywalker> wise how much is it
<wise> its so... simple, fast and beautiful
<Hasrat_USA> oh wow i have given ubuntu 150 GB of space and the rest went to XP. oh wait XP aint even going to reside there for a long time since i'm gonna wipe it off my pc lol
<techie1> <chamberlain>so I must manually repartition and then use the installer
<benjamin_> FAST !
<chamberlain> you have to use something like the partition disk you mentioned to resize the partition first, and then proceed with the installer to create a partition in the newly created empty space
<wise> skywalker: how much is what?
<techie1> <chamberlain>my question is "how to repartition" without messing up xp pro?
<DARKGuy> Though, I think Ubuntu 6.10 alternate is way better: do it yourself! ^^
<skywalker> xubuntu
<skywalker> wise
<chamberlain> im glad you think that, wise!
<techie1> <chamberlain>ok, i understand.
<wise> skywalker: its free?
<skywalker> can you DL it wise
<cables> techie1, you should make a backup first.
<Hasrat_USA> xubuntu is too lightweight aint it benjamin? what's your view on Kubuntu? doesn't KDE rock?
<dftpnkezln> i recompiled my kernel this morning and now all that im getting from fglrxino is "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project:" instead of my ATI card - ive uninstalled/reinstalled the ati drivers about 4 times now, anyone have any ideas?
<n-iCe> How can I do to ubuntu doesn't ask me for login ???
<joebob777as7> burepe are you on?
<khaije1> 1010... wow
<techie1> <chamberlain>use systemrescue CD and repartition and do a backup first
<rkyraccoon55> cables: "bash:  /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<dftpnkezln> fglrxinfo*
<wise> i used to use knoppix, but for some reason i had peoblems with my wireless with the new version
<techie1> <chamberlain>then go ahead and install ubuntu using the 6.10 installer for the extra space (probably about 10) gig from the extra and the other 10 for xp
<chamberlain> techie1, the partition disk you mentioned should be able to resize the partition without changing your windows, though i cant guarantee it, so backup all your importatn data, and make sure you have your windows reinstall disks, just in case
<benjamin_> dftpnkezln. you need an easier to spell nick, and to compile some kernel modules as well :D
<skywalker> wise Iam on ubuntu I like it alot this is rar that this desto is able wit hmy wireless card
<chamberlain> techie1, didnt see what you wrote, but yeah that is what you have to do
<techie1> <chamberlain>understood. No guarantees but at least I have a process to follow.
<cables> rkyraccoon55, I'm sort of at a loss. Have you tried more than one application?
<rkyraccoon55> yea
<lisapc> hi
<chamberlain> skywalker, ive used multiple wireless cards with ndiswrapper with awesome success
<skywalker> wiase I hate microsoft
<cables> rkyraccoon55, has it ever worked?
<chamberlain> hello
<daftpnk> hehe thanks benjamin, but how do i do that
<wise> suse is nice too, but i really do prefer ubuntu now
<lisapc> skywalker why?
<n-iCe> Someone know ?
<techie1> thanks you all. let me go and battle with this while keeping my fingers crossed!
<lisapc> wise why?
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chamberlain> ok techie1, goood luck!
<DARKGuy> techie1: good luck! :)
<skywalker> it dont work for me lisapc
<rkyraccoon55> cables: no, i just got ubuntu
<cables> !sound | rkyraccoon55
<ubotu> rkyraccoon55: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lisapc> skywalker why not?
<techie1> thanks again for the input all of those you responded. I appreciate it.
<benjamin_> skywalker: and u can do all this other stuff linux users can do with wireless, and windows cant... like "exploring" :)
<wise> lisapc: it just works properly and efficently without hardcore configuration
<chamberlain> so true, benjamin_
<skywalker> virus spyware stupied voice chat rooms lisapc
<lisapc> wise xbuntu livecd wont instyall for me
<wise> lisapc: why not?
<lisapc> skywalker good enougn reason :)
<zyth> windows viruses run in wine
<zyth> some of em
<lisapc> wise no idea! stops at 86%
<zyth> its spiffy
<n-iCe> I already installed flash and i still can't watch videos! what can i do ?
<chamberlain> i only use safe programs in wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b James_Pain!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<chamberlain> n-iCe, are you sure you installed it properly?
<wise> thats weird lisapc i think there is a non-live version of xubuntu isnt there?
<n-iCe> chamberlain:  yeah said installtion complete
<n-iCe> installation complete
<benjamin_> zyth: thats the all point. that means wine is a good windows emulation :)
<merm> Anyone know why XP is telling me "Failed to open, retrying" after setting up a printer (working) using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<lisapc> wise no idea! im going to try the kbuntu
<wise> why emulate windows these days?
<chamberlain> did it ask you where the directory for firefox is, cause it might have been to the wrong place
<lisapc> wise whats diff between ubuntu and kbuntu?
<skywalker> good point wise
<moose> quick question:  is there any reason for me to install a K7 kernel image over the generic (I am running and AMD64 cpu)
<chamberlain> well wise, i need to use programs like flash and dreamweaver for web developement
<zyth> lisapc, one has gnome as the default dekstop, one has KDE
<cables> lisapc, different desktop environments.
<daftpnk> benjamin_: what do you mean by recompile some modules?
<wise> when i used redhat 5* i had too emulate a lot of programs with Wine... headaches
<RedWorm> lisapc: one uses KDE and one uses Gnome
<n-iCe> chamberlain:  yeah said, i din't pay attention in that , what i should do then ?
<zyth> Wine is not an emulator
<wise> i understand chamberlain
<benjamin_> wise: i do agree. However Anno1602, unlike DukeNukem, was not ported to linux. So .... i use my girlfriends PC :P
<lisapc> whats diff between Gnome and KDE?
<tieTYT2> hi.  How do I open the current directory of my terminal as a gnome window?
<chamberlain> n-iCe, you should check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org, it as a good walkthrough
<apokryphos> lisapc: KDE is better :P
<cables> lisapc, it works, looks, and acts differently. You can try both to see which one you like better.
<RedWorm> nautalis .
<apokryphos> lisapc: but seriously, try both of them and check Google.
<lisapc> apokryphos ill get the kbuntu image then :)
<RedWorm> tieTYT2: nautalis .
<DARKGuy> if you have a powerful PC and an XP disk around, you can set up a VM, use Remote Desktop 4.5 for Linux and run Windows apps in the VM and see the output (the window and all) in your linux desktop. I made a thread about it in the ubuntuforums.org ^^
<n-iCe> I'll chamberlain thank you.
<zyth> KDE is NOT better
<cables> lisapc, apokryphos should have put a :) at the end of his message :)
<chamberlain> ok
<tieTYT2> RedWorm: thanks, is there a way to do it the other way around?
* zyth stabs apokryphos ;)
<apokryphos> cables: why?
<lisapc> cables hehe
<chamberlain> i love ubuntuguide, awesome guide
<benjamin_> zyth: wine is an emulator. no one can do shit the way Microsoft does. Even if the wine programmers tend to think so. They are too good for that.
<zyth> benjamin_, no, no it is not.
<merm> Does anyone know why XP tells me "Failed to open" printer after sharing from my Ubuntu machine? Anyone?
<lisapc> zyth why do u use gnoem and not kde?
<apokryphos> !ohmy | benjamin_
<ubotu> benjamin_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zyth> benjamin_, its an implementation of the windows api.
<benjamin_> zyth: that was a joke dude.
<RedWorm> tiagoboldt: right click maybe? can't remember and i'm not in gnoem right onw
<n-iCe> brb
<cables> lisapc, I use gnome. I just like it better. Try both.
<chamberlain> lisapc, i find kde way to cluttered for my taste
<zyth> lisapc, kde is too cluttered for my taste.  Strictly personal opinion.  Use whatever you like.
<RedWorm> tieTYT2:  right click maybe? can't remember and i'm not in gnoem right now
<upd> what program is like k3b
<lisapc> cables why u like it better than KDE?
<wise> the only thing i've had a problem with in xubuntu is the ipod issue, and one line in fstab
<chamberlain> well said, redworm :P
<tieTYT2> ok thanks anyway
<lisapc> zyth define cluttered pls
<zyth> I use gnome because Linus hates it and I hate Linux ;)
<Stormx2> upd: k3b
<cables> lisapc, you can convert Kubuntu to Ubuntu, and the other way around, once it's installed. So you shouldn't worry about which one now.
<fra> #bigbug
<lisapc> is Gnome more stable than KDE?
<cables> lisapc, KDE is too cluttered for me. Gnome is simple and sweet.
<zyth> lisapc, it has lots and lots of options and buttons for everything known to man ;)
<upd> no other program for burc cds
<daftpnk> benjamin_, i know im being annoying (sorry) but what do you mean about compiling some kernel modules in relation to my ati card not showing up in fglrxinfo ?
* DARKGuy prefers Fluxbox, ha!
<lisapc> ok
<Stormx2> lisapc: Just stick with gnome for now.
<zyth> upd, gnomebaker, xcdroast
<moose> K7 vs generic kernal image for an AMD CPU?
<wise> xfce is way better than gnome or KDE
<Stormx2> wise: not here.
<upd> ok
<chamberlain> no idea moose, sorry
<zyth> wise, evilwm > xfce
<wise> i used to use fluxbox... no more!
<moose> thanks
<ingrix> Wise: It just depends on what you want
<RedWorm> tty is the best!
<deb_user> so...how do I know its time to upgrade to edgy?
<zyth> xpde FTW!
<zyth> ;)
<merm> What's the best way to get an answer using this channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<cables> lisapc, you shouldn't worry about that now. You can use both once it's installed, so don't worry about what to install now.
<chamberlain> deb_user, i think edgy is stable enough to do it now
<RedWorm> merm: ask a question
<zyth> merm, ask and be patient, if someone knows they'll answer.
<chamberlain> especially concidering that feisty will be out in april
<wise> i wish a WM could be controlled with an ipod wheel.
<tieTYT2> thanks
<wise> ipod wheels = pwnage
<benjamin_> daftpnk: ure not being annoying. However i have never really used the ati proprietary driver on a vanilla kernel. BUT i know you have to compile a few kernel modules to make your ATI fglrx driver on a vanilla kernel. there is a wiki about that which will tell you much more than i can :)
<lisapc> cables okies
* DARKGuy controls Beryl with a PSX gamepad
<zyth> wise, get ipodlinux :)
<Frogzoo> deb_user: feisty's only 2 months away
<soweto76> merm, sometimes it is a good idea to ask again at another time
<merm> Thanks, maybe third time is a charm :) I've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and set up a working printer. But my question is that I'd like to understand better why XP is telling me that it "failed to open" the printer. I'm curious if anyyone knows why XP can't seem to "open" the printer, though it can print to it.
<wise> zyth: not compatable yet with the 2nd gen nanos
<chamberlain> but frogzoo, deb_user will have to upgrade to edgy before feisty anyway
<ingrix> daftpnk: What is your problem with your ATI card?
<Frogzoo> chamberlain: dayum
<zyth> daftpnk, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<zyth> wise, ahh. rockbox then.
<zyth> not linux but hey
<chamberlain> pardon, frogzoo?
#ubuntu 2008-02-18
<nameless> hi to all
<alzamabar> Hi, Is there a motherboard with drivers which natively support Ubuntu? Normally with Windows I get a CD with the motherboard drivers for audio and video, but with Ubuntu I can't. Wouldn't it be great if there was a motherboard with native support for Ubuntu?
<Aeonoris> I'm mostly concerned about getting Ubuntu to be able to "see" my other hard drives...
<_Oz_> Aenoris: type join #windows
<Aeonoris> K, I'll move there
<_Oz_> Aeonoris: yeah, they might be corrupted
<Dr_willis> alzamabar,  for most motherboards - i dont even have to worry about any drivers under linux.. the onboard sound/video - can be issues.. but normally not the MB itself.
<_Oz_> by the sound of it
<Twintop> Aeonoris: My experiences if you do hibernate is that it causes problems between the two (files not saving when you switch back to Windows, not seeing the partitions at all, etc), so I didn't know if it was similar. Doesn't sound like it is.
<nameless> while i was installing ubuntu, the grub step gave me an error, how i can fix it ?
<_Oz_> nameless: describe the error, please.
<_Oz_> Twintop makes a good point, Aenoris.  Make sure your XP computer doesn't hibernate.
<yellowSubMar> hello?
<Dr_willis> alzamabar,  thers the new motnerboards comming out with a mini-linux install built into the bios. :) you can fast boot to a mini-linux os and do things.  Those would be the nifty ones to get for a linux box.
<nameless> grub write failure
<alzamabar> Dr_willis I'm referring to things like audio and video. I've got an Nvidia, and I'm afraid to say that the NVidia driver freezes on 7.10 GG.
<Geoffrey2> i'm building a program from source, it's looking for md5.h  Any ideas where i'd find that?
<biouser> Aeonoris, what error messages are you getting when trying to boot ubuntu?
<_Oz_> Leads me to a question of my own: what's the best place online to buy linux-ready (ideally, dual-boot for Win XP) laptops online
<b_> #debian
<_Oz_> ?
<nano__> what better, compiz with Xgl or with Xorg server?.....anybody?
<Lumooja> yellowSubMar, have you tried the "nodeadkeys" option for they keyboard?
<foo> I installed fluxbox on ubuntu but I can't right click on my desktop for some weird reason. any ideas?
<yellowSubMar> What's that?
<_Oz_> alazmabar: have you installed the restricted driver manager?
<Dr_willis> alzamabar,  all bets are off with video/audo onboard.. the mb makers could toss about anything on there. :) i perfer to get mbs that dont have  tose onboard.
<alzamabar> Dr_willis, same for audio. If I plugin speakers, the sound quality is not very good
<biouser> Geoffrey2, have you tried searching the synaptic package manager?
<Lumooja> yellowSubMar, it makes keyboard work properly
<biouser> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Morph3us> Hi everybody, anyone knows how i can access my linux partition from windows vista?
<biouser> !md5.h
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5.h - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nucco> Geoffrey2: libgcrypt11-dev
<_Oz_> morph3us: there is no way to do it.
<Aeonoris> Niouser: Nothing, boots fine, just that HD issue.  I tried reinstalling, but that didn't help.
<Dr_willis> alzamabar, its all about the chipset the mb maker is using for the audio/video. Some work good.. some dont work at all.
<Aeonoris> Err, Biouser
<biouser> Morph3us, I don't thnik that you can
<nucco> Geoffrey2: install libgcrypt11-dev
<_Oz_> Very annyoing, isn't it!  Linux is great about accessing NTFS partitions but Windoze won't even acknowledge your linux stuff.
<alzamabar> Dr_willis, I do agree. So could I buy an audio card supported by Ubuntu? Anyone you could suggest?
<Twintop> Aeonoris: what Ubuntu release are you using?
<yellowSubMar> I don't know where to find the option, Lumooja.
<nameless> _Oz_: i've checked the cd for errors
<nameless> no one
<Morph3us> _Oz_, yes, i already do that before
<Aeonoris> Twintop: 7.10, I think that's Gutsy Gibbon?
<biouser> alzamabar, check the ALSA list, most should be well supported
<Dr_willis> alzamabar,  creative has some nice ones in the $40 or less range.  But ive not used any of their newre cards.. I got an old audigy2zs  that ive had for 4 pc's now.
<Lumooja> yellowSubMar, if i remember correctly, it was under system settings -> regional settings
<_Oz_> Aenoris: I guess the only real way to do it would be to use something like vmware or virtualbox for windows and run a little mini linux session in there
<alzamabar> biouser, ALSA list?
<biouser> alzamabar, you might have to do some building of the ALSA source if you use a more exotic one
<Twintop> Aeonoris: You're right. That means the NTFS drivers should be in the Kernel. Do you have any sort of encryption on your NTFS drives?
<iceslice> will the ati 8.2 proprietary drivers let me use big desktop with two different monitor resolutions?
<Dr_willis> alzamabar, the new creative x-fi have limited linux support at this time.
<_Oz_> yeah, if you get into linux/ubuntu you basically want to start avoiding motherboards with integrated video and/or audio
<biouser> alzamabar, search ALSA in google
<_Oz_> I run an SBLive! card in my Asus mobo even though it has integrated sound
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: That's the only way to see those drives?  Bleh.
<_Oz_> Aenoris: even then, that might not work.
<Aeonoris> Twintop: Not that I know of.
<_Oz_> Aeonoris: but that's only windows TO ubuntu.
<_Oz_> The other way around should work out of the box (ubuntu TO windows).
<yellowSubMar> There is no system settings menu in 7.10.
<alzamabar> biouser, looking...
<nameless> while i was installing ubuntu, the grub step gave me a grub write failure, how i can fix it ?
<Lumooja> yellowSubMar, there is under kubuntu...
<Dr_willis> onboard video is handy at times. :) in case you have to  build up a low end box. or use an old mb later as a test box.
<_Oz_> nameless: hit esc when grub loads and load your default gnome desktop
<_Oz_> nameless: then, edit grub/conf
<_Oz_> find out what it's choking on
<yellowSubMar> Do you know where I could find it using
<Twintop> Aeonoris: Are all of these partitions on one hard drive or two? You might try running fdisk on the drive to see if you can see them. I had a similar issue with an external hard drive that got formatted NTFS and had to repair the partition table to use it on Linux.
<Lumooja> yellowSubMar, just look for the regional settings menu somewhere
<yellowSubMar> Do you know where I could find it using gNOME, Lumooja?
<nameless> _Oz_: i've downloaded the daily build alternate iso
<Lumooja> yellowSubMar, i just installed opensuse, but it sucks, so i have to reinstall ubuntu now... :P
<larson9999> getting older isn't nearly as fun at 41 as it was at 16.
<_Oz_> nameless: follow the steps I described first
<nano__> what better, compiz with Xgl or with Xorg server?.....anybody?
<markgreene> Hey guys. I am looking for a hard drive recovery util for linux.
<_Oz_> see if you can get past the grub error by hitting esc when grub loads
<yellowSubMar> hat'
<_Oz_> choose "recovery mode"
<yellowSubMar> hat's not fun, Lumooja.
<_Oz_> nano: they're essentially identical
<Lumooja> yellowSubMar, what's not fun?
<larson9999> markgreene, i'd go with sysrescd
<_Oz_> lumooja: I think he means, having to reinstall is not fun.
<Aeonoris> Twintop: Three hard drives.  How would I run fdisk on a drive?
<markgreene> larson9999: anything thats not a cd
<nano__> _Oz_: i was referring to what would produce better effects, xgl or xserver with aixgl....which option should i select?
<_Oz_> Wait a sec, Aenoris -- can you describe exactly how many physical drives you have, and how they're partitioned?
<Lumooja> _oz_, oh reinstalling is easy and fast, you have to do that anyway every week when using xp
<_Oz_> nano: it'd look pretty much the same either way in my opinion
<nucco> nano__ x and aiglx is the way to go
<_Oz_> lumooja: heheheheh
<larson9999> markgreene, you can install those tools on a hd.
<nano__> nucco: how come?  isn't xgl suppose to be the next best thing?
<ClintZ28> anyone able to get Ossv4 XFI drivers to work with Flash?  I followed the howto on ubuntu forums...compiling the libflashsupport driver, and creating symlinks, but I've had no luck...audio works with other applications though
<nucco> nano__ because xgl appears not to be actively under development
<nano__> nucco: can i install aixgl via synaptics?
<Twintop> Aeonoris: The hard drives will probably be under /dev as /dev/sda /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc if you're in 7.10. The command is simply "fdisk <drive>", ie "fdisk /dev/sda". Then you can use the commands inside of fdisk to at least look at what partitions are (and their sizes, filesystem type, etc) and figure out which one is which.
<nucco> nano__ you don't need to do anything special. it comes by default. it only works depending on your hardward
<nucco> hardware*
<Twintop> Aeonoris: Be careful though, fdisk canbe used to format your disk. Don't write anything to the partition table unless you're certain
 * _Oz_ nods sagely. "What Twintop said," he says.
<nano__> nucco: do i need to put in a switch in my xorg.conf file ?
<markgreene> larson9999: where do I get the list? I just see the download for the cd
<Aeonoris> I have three physical hard drives, I believe theres an old windows installation on one along with possibly an old ubuntu partition on it (I get sorta confused with partitioning), a HD with just ubuntu, and a HD with just XP
<nano__> nucco: how can i check to see if my aixgl is running?
<nucco> nano__: what is your display card?
<nano__> nvidia 6150
<danbhfive> Aeonoris: try sudo fdisk -l
<nameless> _Oz_: i've hit recovery mode, now i've chrooted the partition
<nano__> i have nvidia glx running
<nucco> nano__:  check system > preferences > appearance
<nucco> nano__: and see the desktop effects section.
<_Oz_> so, four HDs, two oldish HDs with possibly a couple of partitions but no big deal for the data there, and then a physical disk with only Ubuntu (important data) and another physical disk with only Windoze (also important data.)  Correct?
<_Oz_> nameless: what have you found?
<Ralith> I'm having trouble with fglrx on an nforce3 mobo with a radeon X850
<larson9999> markgreene, here is the website: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<coreyo> does anyone know of a way to disable the "require an active connection" checkbox in the VPN settings in Network Manager?  I can't connect to a VPN while on the Sprint PCS g3 network because NM doesn't recognize my ppp0 connection as an active internet connection.
<nano__> nucco: i don't see any desktop effects option.....
<oshi> Dumb question.  How do I come back to the desktop after ctrl-alt-f1?
<nameless> _Oz_: the whole ubuntu without grub
<nucco> nano__: use system > administration > restricted manager to install the proprietary drivers
<_Oz_> nameless: it's not showing the windows partition at all?
<usr13> oshi: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Lumooja> will ubuntu support ppc in future?
<oshi> usr13: thanks
<_Oz_> Lumooja: doubtful
<nucco> Lumooja: not likely. that support was actually dropped
<IndyGunFreak> Lumooja: no..
<nameless> i don't have got a windows partition oO
<_Oz_> PPC is sort of dying off
<Lumooja> nucco, why is that, then i have use some sucky AIX6_
<Hilikus> im trying to configure my tv out, when i run Xorg -configure i get
<IndyGunFreak> Lumooja: if you need PPC support, use Debian.
<Hilikus> LoadModule: Module ztv does not have a ztvModuleData data object.
<_Oz_> nameless: ok, my mistake.  So your problem is ONLY the grub error?
<nameless> yes
<Hilikus> any idea what that module is??
<nano__> nucco: im running fiesty fawn and the latest nvidia drivers i could get via restricted drivers were almost 1.5 yrs old; instead i disabled restricted drivers and downloaded newest nvidia drivers and installed them
<nucco> Lumooja: everyone uses x86 on the desktop these days :))
<nano__> they are running find
<nameless> at boot, Grub, error 15
<Aeonoris> it says "Unable to open /dev/hdb1/"  when I try to fdisk it in the terminal
<nano__> *fine
<Lumooja> nucco, i realized that, but i want also servers to use ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Lumooja: there is an ubuntu for PPC still, but its a community project, not officially supported by Canonical.
<_Oz_> nameless: okay, launch a terminal and type "locate grub"
<nucco> nano__: desktop effects wasn't a strong point of feisty :)
<_Oz_> I'm not at a ubuntu machine right now so I can't remember the exact directory it's in
<cheesestudios> hi anyone can help me? and if can speak spanish then better :D
<nucco> Lumooja: oh, so there are ppc servers out there? ;)
<nano__> nucco : i agree, so what do u think i should do next in order to see if aiglx is working?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wers> do sony ericssons work well with ubuntu? I'm thinking of getting a p990i
<Lumooja> nucco, yes ibm system p servers for example
<nameless> _Oz_: cannot open mlocate.db etc etc..
<cheesestudios> oki
<_Oz_> Captain Jack Sparrow!
<nucco> nano__: not sure. I would recommend you upgrade if it is not too much trouble
<IndyGunFreak> no it  wasn't, much better in gutsy
<_Oz_> nameless: really? That's strange.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Oz
<_Oz_> you typed "locate grub" and got that message?
<_Oz_> Hi Jack
<nameless> _Oz_: it's in /boot/grub
<nano__> nucco: thnx
<eltux> I am trying to install ubuntu onto an external hard dirve, however I cannot format it. (its a Western Digital Passport)
<_Oz_> nameless: that's what I though
<Twintop> Aeonoris: Don't include the number on the end. That's referring to a specific partition.
<_Oz_> chdir to that dir and ls -al
<nucco> Lumooja: well, there's debian :)
<_Oz_> you see a conf file in there?
<IndyGunFreak> Lumooja: also, there's an unofficial PPC verison of Ubuntu, not sure how good it is, as its community driven...
<nameless> uhm wait
<nameless> no
<cheesestudios> hi, i have a PC with nvidia 8800 and can't install ubuntu in this PC, i have ubuntu in my notebook and is a great OS, want to intall here too
<cheesestudios> anyone can help me?
<icesword> does gnome have a windows edition
<nucco> icesword: nice one :)
<nucco> icesword: gnome is a desktop for *nix systems...
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword: Please clarify that question
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: No, three HDs, one oldish one with two partitions, nothing much important there but that's the only one I can "see" and it has ubuntu I'm running on it, another with some vaguely important stuff, but I think I wiped it by accident, that should be the one that used to have ubuntu, and then another that has important stuff and windows on it
<oshi> how many desktops do most of you have?   2?  4?
<IndyGunFreak> cheesestudios: why can't you install it?
<markgreene> larson9999: that will owkr
<markgreene> thanks
<nucco> oshi: I have four, but recently I've been pondering to increase to 6
<Jack_Sparrow> cheesestudios: Were does the install fail
<eltux> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a external hard drive but I can't even get it partitioned. Any Ideas?
<cheesestudios> Indy : I was looking in forums and all people say that the problem is the graphic card
<_Oz_> aenoris: and you  can successfully BOOT to any of these but none of the installs see the other physical HDs?
<pawsIRC> osi, just 1 but with 2 monitors
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, wht?i want to use it on windows
<Aeonoris> It now says "Unable to open /dev/hdb/"
<IndyGunFreak> eltux: yes, install it on an internal drive, cuz its gonna suck when you install it to an external
<oshi> nice
<Dr_willis> eltux,  ive seen some linux on usb - web siutes/tutorials. You may want to check them out. there can be issues to watch out for..
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, kde is planing a kde windows project
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword: It is an OS not a program, there are ways to run OS's in WIndows if that is what you mean. But a version for windows.. no
<eltux> IndyGunFreak: I already have it installed on my pc but I tried to install it straight onto the drive and it messed up my install of ubuntu, thank god I have windows (You'll never hear me say that again)
<larson9999> markgreene, i'm by no means an expert on the subject but the few times i've needed such a thing, it's done the job for me.
<oshi> I guess I'm just too acclimated to windows....I keep opening everything up in one workspace..heh
<eltux> Dr_willis: ok, I can't even get it partitioned, its in FAT32 and it won't go to ext3 or ntfs
<_Oz_> Aenoris: ominous
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, thank you ,sir
<_Oz_> Aenoris: those drives might be toast
<maek> does anyone know of a fix for the disk parking and load cycle count errors that doesn't involve just setting it with hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda - thats horrid for battery life and very scary if you bump the disk while in that state. thanks.
<Dr_willis> eltux,  use gparted. delete the partitiosn. make new ones.
<oloughlin75> Hello! I am trying to set up moblock and keep getting this pesky error: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/moblock terminated
<Aeonoris> Does anyone know how I could at least see one of my hard drives temporarily, so I can save the stuff that I want to another compy on my network?
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. If you MUST run it in windows look into the virtual options.. or kill me for suggesting you try wubi
<eltux> Dr_willis: my ubuntu partition is broked at the moment, any windows utilites?
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Totally toast, or just the files on them?
<_Oz_> just the files, yeah.
<Dr_willis> eltux,  gparted on a live cd - is what i normally use
 * IndyGunFreak smacks Jack_Sparrow with an Ubuntu Install CD for suggesting Wubi
<_Oz_> Ubuntu SHOULD be able to see those drives with no problem, Aeonoris.
<_Oz_> Have you run gparted?
<Dr_willis> eltux,  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/   has a lot of tutorials/guides/docs.
<usr13> Aeonoris: Do what to one of your HDs?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: DOnt bother trying to slice my wrists with a cd as we speak
<Aeonoris> _Oz_:  Hmm, I suppose that's not too bad.  All I had was game saves, though I was fond of them...
<usr13> Aeonoris: What do you want to do?
<eltux> Dr_willis: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<_Oz_> Aenorois: if it wasn't anything TOO important the simplest thing is just to use gparted to format and partition them back out fresh
<Aeonoris> usr13: Uh, "see" it.  It won't let me "see" any files on it >.<
<usr13> Aeonoris: mount
<usr13> Aeonoris: Is it mounted?  or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Wubi is a terrible option but my hope is it will get him started using linux
<Dr_willis> eltux,  the onlu linux ive ever gotten to install/work off a pendrive/external disk - is  the latest Slax (so far) :) they are all gettting better i hear.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i guess...
<eltux> Dr_willis: oh ok, I'll try anything right now hehe
<Dr_willis> i think i would rather run linux in vmware/virtualbox/qemu or whatever.. then use wubi. :)
<IndyGunFreak> i'd rather have my face stomped on by rosie o'donnell wearing golf cleats, than use wubi
<Aeonoris> usr13: not totally sure, it says that they're there and have 5gb of free space on them (which isn't true), and that they are empty O.o
<Dr_willis> eltux,  with the latest slax3.0 setting up my thumbdrive was easy.  unzip files to the disk.. run their makeboot.bat, :) but slax3.0 is not got all the exctras yet. but it worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: Please notice I suggested the virtual ways first and after disclaimer offered up wubi
<_Oz_> Aenoiris: launch a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<_Oz_> Aeonoris: this will NOT format the drives
<_Oz_> It will simply list them
<_Oz_> See your drives appear in the list
<_Oz_> (all of the drives)
<oloughlin75> Hello! I am trying to set up moblock and keep getting this pesky error: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/moblock terminated
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  i  just saw this tutorial -- > http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/01/11/run-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<G1015> I'm having a problem playing youtube videos.. every time I play one the entire computer locks up.  Is there a way to fix this? Seems that anything that uses flash freezes the system at random times.
<icesword> can kubuntu install mac4lin
<usr13> !flash | G1015:
<ubotu> G1015:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: Thanks, that looks interesting
<_Oz_> aenoris: did all of the drives appear when you ran fdisk -l?
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Okay, it shows all three drives, yeah.  Evidentally they aren't partitioned like I thought...
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  it mentions a persistant option to the live cd.. Ive never seen that mentioned befor.. may have to try it out
<icesword> can kubuntu install mac4lin
<Dr_willis> !find mac4lin
<ubotu> Package/file mac4lin does not exist in gutsy
<Aeonoris> _Oz_:  two of them have only one partition, another has four....
<cheesestudios> IndyGunFreak: ok, i can't install ubuntu for my graphic card. In forums the people says that
<icesword> hehe,in source.net
<icesword> sourceforge.net
<_Oz_> Aenoris: okay, that's good
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: I have used persistent for ages.. works quite well.. on Dapper it was very useful as that release seemed to run on anything
<foo> I can't right click in fluxbox.. I installed it on top of ubuntu 7.10. I need to generate a menu or something? err
<DaZ> icesword: afaik mac4lin is theme pack for gnome only :F
<IndyGunFreak> cheesestudios: well, you can install Ubuntu, you just won't be able to use Nvidia drivers, you'll need to use the generic driver, which means no compiz.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: THe persistent image base was only about 40 meg
<IndyGunFreak> you'll have to use the generic vga drivers
<oloughlin75> Hello! I am trying to set up moblock and keep getting this pesky error: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/moblock terminated
<_Oz_> Aenoris: let's try mounting it
<icesword> DaZ, then u mean i cannot install that in kde
<_Oz_> You ready?
<DaZ> unfortunately [;
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, can i install mac4lin on kubuntu
<Aeonoris> _Oz_:  Yeah, sudo mount /dev/hda1?
<cheesestudios> IndyGunFrea yeah but the problem is... when start the live CD menu, put start and the linux run but the screen stay in black. the people say that nvidia 8800 is not compatible :S
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword: no idea
<_Oz_> no
<cheesestudios> IndyGunFreak yeah but the problem is... when start the live CD menu, put start and the linux run but the screen stay in black. the people say that nvidia 8800 is not compatible :S
<_Oz_> Aeonoris: chdir to /mnt
<DaZ> but there's enough of mac os imitations for kde imo :F
<icesword> ...
<_Oz_> you can also mount in /media but /mnt is really the right directory
<IndyGunFreak> cheesestudios: well, i'm guessing you can get it installed, but you'll probably have to use the alt. install CD
<whonicca> how would i go about sharing/streaming media on a computer not on my network
<whonicca> my home computer
<icesword> DaZ, thank u,where can i download some
<Aeonoris> _Oz_ K...
<DaZ> icesword: kde-look.org {:
<icesword> DaZ, yeah,thx
<Toad> hey all. Anyone have recommendations for a motherboard for a core 2 quad? Onboard graphics is fine, but I need dual head (DVI/VGA is ok)
<larson9999> G1015, imo flash and ubuntu just don't play nice yet.  maybe linux in general but i've only run ubuntu for a long time now.  i've been trying to make my machines crash free with flash 9 since the beta.  i still have lockups but they're not as often these days.  if i do a lot of flash watching, i'll usually get 2 lockups a day now.
<_Oz_> hold one sec Aenoir
<Dr_willis> whonicca you mean share from one pc on your home network - to other pc's on the home network?
<whonicca> no
<whonicca> different ips
<whonicca> work home
<FourX4Luvn> whonicca: Have you looked into icecast?
<danbhfive> _Oz_: if you mount in /media, it puts a link on the desktop
<whonicca> FourX4Luvn, will look into it
<isidoro1969> hello
<FourX4Luvn> whonicca: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2
<mad_max02> whats the best php writing program for ubuntu ?
<mad_max02> I found one named Cakephp
<CoasterMaster> mad_max02, I just like to use gedit
<DaZ> mad_max02: notepad under wine owns :F
<mad_max02> lol
<no_mind> where is the index generated by tracker stored ?
<FourX4Luvn> mad_max02: Depends on your writing style.  I really like Bluefish.. but there's also quanta, emacs, vim....
<mad_max02> anything serious like PHP Developer 2008 ??
<nabcore> Does anyone use the acx wireless drivers?
<mad_max02> bluefish ?
<mad_max02> I'll try and find it
<FourX4Luvn> mad_max02: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<lyag> mad_max02: You might also try vim
<mad_max02> Bluefish is a GTK+ HTML editor for the experienced web designer.
<nano__> whenever i run compiz, I get some distorted images that temporarily appear with my mouse ....
<mad_max02> its from synaptics :D
<nano__> is there any thing special i need to do with my mouse in order to run compiz fusion?
<mad_max02> lemme search vim
<lyag> mad_max02: There's also seamonkey
<cwgannon> ahoy
<FourX4Luvn> mad_max02: That's it :)  It also supports PHP, CSS, etc
<maximilion__> I got the plugins for gedit instead :)
<jack-desktop> whats a program for a remote desktop that i can listen and it connects to their computer?
<mad_max02> vim is txt editor ? aint it ?
<Starnestommy> mad_max02: yes
<jack-desktop> ive tried vncviewer -listen but it just says their ip and does nothing
<_Oz_> you still here, Aeonoris
<_Oz_> ?
<FourX4Luvn> mad_max02: Yes.  It supports syntax highlighting and that's about it.  Very powerful editor though if you can code by hand.
<cwgannon> after logging out, i can no longer log back in; i just get stuck at that tan colored screen.  by the way, i'm running 64-bit gutsy and have searched the forums to no avail.  any suggestions?
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Yeah
<_Oz_> danbhfive: yeah, and that's okay, but just be aware that /media is really for removeable media per the standard
<nano__> is there something special i need to do with my mouse so that it works without being sluggins in compiz
<Jouva> Is there a command line or GUI tool that comes with Ubuntu to help determine the speed of an AGP port on my system?
<mad_max02> I do like to code by hand but it big projects I really like to have layouts and gadgets
<_Oz_> ok
<_Oz_> go to /mnt and create a new dir
<Dr_willis> im not sure that the /media for removeable media - is followed by ubuntu. :)
<Jouva> Or any sort of decent system information tool that comes with Ubuntu or one I can maybe get
<_Oz_> call it the name of what you want your drive to be
<mad_max02> I used to use PHP Developer series
<Jouva> And includes info like AGP port speed
<mad_max02> but since I deleted windows 100% I'm stuck with replacements
<_Oz_> dr_willis: it SHOULD be.
<FourX4Luvn> Dr_willis: You're right.. it's not.  Virtually all non-OS related mounts are put there.
<DaZ> Jouva: try 'hardinfo'
<_Oz_> but I don't really care, to tell you the truth.
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: The name that the system already calls it or whatever I want to call it?
<_Oz_> using /media is ok.
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  file a bug then..  I dont really care either. :)
<dsmith> is there a divx plugin for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> I often link /mnt to /media - because im so use to looking in /mnt
<_Oz_> aeonoris: create a dir with a character-based name like "ubuntudrive" or "windowsdrive"
<dsmith> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Oz_> you will have to sudo
<maximilion__> dsmith, just get vlc via Synaptic
<cwgannon> if i try to transfer large files to a thumb drive, the transfer freezes and begins counting the seconds remaining up.  the drive has enough room, and i've tried reformatting it.  it works fine in windows and fine in linux, though only for small files.  any suggestions?
<_Oz_> so for example, "sudo mkdir /media/linuxdrive"
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Okay, created "driveone"
<_Oz_> now chmod 777
<PeP`> hello, anyone know how I can extract a 3.5gb zip file? it seems it doesn't want to, there is some compression error or so.. I think t isbecause it is so big..
<_Oz_> "chmod 777 /media/yourdrivename
<dsmith> maximilion__: this is for viewing material online
<natlinuxnewb> Slightly OT: does anyone know where ThunderBird keeps its emails? I am transfering some data from WinXP to Ubuntu
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: media, not mnt?
<_Oz_> either one
<Pelo> PeP`, make sure you have enough room to extract it , 2 make sure it is not password protected
<_Oz_> using /mnt is essentially equivalent
<brokenFUN> hey i get a Glib ERROR** when running a compiled Tilda
<_Oz_> but /mnt is "more" proper if you really care about that kind of thing
<_Oz_> many don't
<PeP`> it's not.. mhh
<lusepuster> brokenFUN, what did the error say?
<_Oz_> now, aeonoris, when you did that fdisk -l...  could you paste to me in a privmsg the output it gave you?
<Aeonoris> operation not permitted...  Eh, sudo it, I assume?
<Pelo> PeP`, I assume you have installed unzip ?
<_Oz_> yes
<PeP`> Pelo: yes
<_Oz_> I guess you're in /mnt because in /media I don't think sudo is required
<Aeonoris> How do you send a private message?
<Jouva> DaZ: That seems to 1) Only give info on PCI and not AGP (though it lists my card, but I didn't look to see if it says anything about the speed) and 2) Crash very easily
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Yeah, mnt.
<Pelo> PeP`, try just opening it with fileroller and extracting individual files
<_Oz_> aeonoris: I'm not registered, so I guess you can't...  just paste it in the channel, I guess...  no way around it.
<nano__> Has anybody ever experienced sluggish mouse problems with Compiz?  I am having some "smude" that appears when i move my mouse, anybody have any ideas?
<Jouva> DaZ: I select one option, it shows it. Then if I select another section, it crashes.
<PeP`> Pelo: ok..
<Pelo> PeP`, just to see if hyou can do it
<jpeterman> Yo, I got a random problem. And I know, I don't have too much info about it. Over the last few days, for some reason, when I'm browsing FF, it will suddenly lock up. I can use other programs for about 2-3 seconds, and then the entire system freezes. I can move my house around still, but nothing responds.
<natlinuxnewb> Aeonoris: What program are you using? usually you can /msg nickname
<_Oz_> aeonoris: paste the output of fdisk -l
<natlinuxnewb> Aeonoris:  or right click works too
<brokenFUN> lusepuster: Glib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.14.1/glib/gmem.c:154: failed to allocate 4294******* bytes
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Okay, here goes.  Sorry if this is a bit long:  Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Aeonoris> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Aeonoris> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Aeonoris> Disk identifier: 0xa104a104
<Aeonoris>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Aeonoris> /dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> Aeonoris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> jpeterman, try turning off some FF extensions
<Freebean> does someone know how i can get solitaire to start in Klondike or another chosen game ?
<natlinuxnewb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Oz_> sigh
<_Oz_> sorry, aeonoris
<sean> hey guys
<_Oz_> floodbot is not always... helpful
<jpeterman> Pelo, you think that will work? Why would it lock up my entire system? And I haven't added any new extensions since it started up
<sean> whats the menu bar at the top of the screen called?
<_Oz_> did you have a drive listed after /hda1?
<Dr_willis> Freebean,  if you are a solitare addict - check out Pysol
<Dr_willis> !info Pysol
<ubotu> pysol (source: pysol): X11 solitaire game written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.82.1-4.1ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 1459 kB, installed size 6840 kB
<DaZ> Jouva: mine doesn't crash :F
<Freebean> ok   thx
<_Oz_> sorry about that aeonoris
<_Oz_> that was my fault
<Pelo> jpeterman, considering the limited amount fo info given it was a likely possibility
<lusepuster> brokenFUN, could that be a memory problem?
<_Oz_> did you have a drive listed after /hda1?
<jpeterman> Pelo, I only have 6 extensions
<Freebean> >	!info Pysol
<brokenFUN> lusepuster: idk
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: I expected it to do that :P  Uh, it printed my whole message
<Pelo> jpeterman, just a suggestion
<Dr_willis> Freebean,  my wife is a pysol addict. :) its even out for windows.
<jpeterman> Pelo, Ok, thanks.
<_Oz_> aeonoris, did you have a drive listed after /hda1?
<DaZ> Jouva: but i think i saw sth about agp in it.. :F
<jpeterman> Pelo, do you have any ideas of how else to check for problems?
<Freebean> how do i get to  >	!info Pysol
<Jouva> I couldn't find anything yet
<Dr_willis> Freebean,  ! is bot commands..
<Dr_willis> !bot | Freebean
<ubotu> Freebean: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Oz_> aeonoris: /dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Dr_willis> Freebean,  fire up the package manager, and install pysol to install it.
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Uh, hda1, some jargon, hdb1-2-3-5, jargon, hdd1
<Dr_willis> :)
<PeP`> Pelo: I can extract all small files, but the one that is 4gb I can't....
<DaZ> Jouva: anyway, if you've got nvidia card you can check agp speed in driver settings ^^
<_Oz_> do you have any other lines that look like that but with hda2, hda3, etc?
<Pelo> jpeterman, flash and java have been known to cause 100% cpu which might cause your symptom
<_Oz_> ok, the last one is hdd1?
<krim> jpeterman: How often does that happen?
<FourX4Luvn> natlinuxnewb: Did you find the Thunderbird email?
<PeP`> Pelo: I'm sure it is a unzip problem
<Pelo> PeP`, there might be something wrong with that file
<jpeterman> Pelo, krim, Thanks. It started up this weekend randomly and has happend about 30minutes or so after using my PC, unfortunately pretty frequently
<PeP`> Pelo: I don't think so.. I'll search the web...
<Jouva> DaZ: That's why I want to look up said info, because I'd like to GET an nVidia card or atleast a better ATi card
<natlinuxnewb> FourX4Luvn: Nope. not yet
<jpeterman> I might add my Network-Manager started randomly consuming 100% of cpu, but I haven't noticed it doing that any of these times, because when it does, it says there's no network connection
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Yeah, hdd1
<krammer> my computer froze 3 times in 5 minutes forced me to reboot .... any thoughts???
<_Oz_> jouva: may I HIGHLY recommend nvidia
<_Oz_> do NOT get an ATI card
<Jouva> _Oz_: I figured :)
<krim> jpeterman: If I were you I'd remove all extensions and see if things change. Since the freezes occure so often it won't take that long to find out.
<_Oz_> aeonoris: ok, here's what to do next
<FourX4Luvn> natlinuxnewb: Ok, open thunderbird, go to edit>account settings.  select 'local folders' and it shows where it's set to store them in "local directory"
<jpeterman> krim, alright will do. thanks all
<_Oz_> type "mount /dev/hdd2 /mnt/yourdrivename
<lusepuster> okay I try again - anybody got an idea what can be up with my swap partition, it seems to lose its formatting when try and do a suspend to RAM... I'll have to reformat it with gparted, and it cannot be swapon'ed  afterwards, only gparted seems to be able to activate it
<Jouva> But uhh, I still want to figure out what speed my port is so that I can get the right one
<_Oz_> "
<DaZ> Jouva: .. sorry {: there's too many messages for me to keep up :F
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Though I didn't fdisk after the mount, so if mount should have changed it it won't be in there...
<Stargazer> "Error (camorama) 'Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection.'" for spc325nc
<natlinuxnewb> FourX4Luvn: Thanks for that advice. I cant open Thunderbird. Its on a WinXP HD that cant log in
<Jouva> DaZ: That's fine :) I can understand that.
<_Oz_> tell me what happens after you try mounting it
<krammer> my computer froze 3 times in 5 minutes forced me to reboot .... any thoughts???
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: mount: special device /dev/hdd2 does not exist
<FourX4Luvn> Oh.. well, of course the path would be different on Windows too then.. Perhaps you could try asking in a Windows channel?
<ODBOD> Help: OpenGL Unreal Tournament '99 nvidia tnt
<nano__> krammer: there are many many reason that it could be happening
<FourX4Luvn> natlinuxnewb: Oh.. well, of course the path would be different on Windows too then.. Perhaps you could try asking in a Windows channel?
 * _Oz_ muses
<_Oz_> try it again
<_Oz_> type "mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/yourdrivename
<_Oz_> just do hdd1 this time
<nano__> krammer: try staying in your bios and tell me if you get the same problem (freezing) HAPPENING?
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Did it without comment
<nano__> Is there anything special that needs to be done with my mouse in order to get compiz working?
<krammer> no need for the bios
<nano__> the problem is that with compiz everything works fine, but my mouse leaves behind a temporary splatter?
<_Oz_> ok
<musse> Hi guys i am new user for ubuntu ,,Just wondeed what AntiVirus software people are using with ubuntu.
<natlinuxnewb> FourX4Luvn: yeah...How do I see what channels are available on Pidgin?
<_Oz_> take a look in "computer"
<_Oz_> see if the drive appears
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Oh, but it seems that HDD1 is the one that I could already see, heh
<_Oz_> oh
<_Oz_> what are the specific gibberish names it gave to the other ones in the fdisk -l list
<FourX4Luvn> natlinuxnewb: Hey.. I managed to find something that will help you... http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/releases/1.5.html
<maximilion__> dsmith, looked around a little, did you get help?
<FourX4Luvn> natlinuxnewb: Go there and search for "profile folder"  It gives a list of where it stores the mail for various platforms
<dsmith> no
<ODBOD> I have the nvidia legacy driver for nvidia tnt. I installed ut '99 and everything, but gameplay is choppy/worse than how it played in windows(very well!)
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: I -think-   "/dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS"  is the one I want to mount
<maximilion__> dsmith, if opening a URL in vlc is an option, then try that
<_Oz_> ok
<_Oz_> try mounting that one
<_Oz_> same command as before
<dsmith> I was looking to see if I could run divx movies in firefox, thankfully I can download them
<_Oz_> just /hda1
<_Oz_> instead of hdd1
<FloodBot1> _Oz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsmith> divx plugin is installed according to adept
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Same place, or a new folder in mnt?
<natlinuxnewb> FourX4Luvn: Thanks for that. thats great. *goes off to see if its in one of those places*
<_Oz_> arrrrgh...  floodbot
<dsmith> maximilion__: I may try that
<_Oz_> same place, aeonoris
<FourX4Luvn> natlinuxnewb: As for what channels are availabe, type '/list'  It will open a new window with the available channels
<natlinuxnewb> FourX4Luvn:  thanks again :)
<FourX4Luvn> natlinuxnewb: No prob :)  Good luck
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Densied, windows marked it to be in use
<_Oz_> hmmm
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Denied*
<emma> I might have done something catastrophic to my computer.  I hope someone can help. I get the strangest warning when I log in now. Every time.....
<ODBOD> emma: what does it say
<maximilion__> dsmith, heh, only looked for Firefox plugins... seems Opera can do it fine :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516930
<emma> This is what it says: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<ODBOD> emma: You'll probably need to go to the terminal and edit the permissions using sudo/su
<Dr_willis> Freebean,  Huh? did you want somthing?
<_Oz_> aeonoris: type "mount" all by itself
<lyag> emma: chmod 644  $HOME/.dmrc
<dsmith> i'' try that
<_Oz_> does it list this drive?
<Cew27> hello all i am in desperate need of help with my screen resolution
<ODBOD> emma: do what lyag said to do. that'll probably fix it.
<lyag> Cew27: What is it set on now?
<lyag> Cew27: What video card do you have?
<Cew27> lyag: its on 1024 x 768
<emma> Why on earth would the $HOME/.dmrc file change permisions spontaneously?
<Cew27> its an intel onboard
<Cew27> i know it can go to 1200 x 800 as i set it to that and then when i restarted it was all messed up
<FourX4Luvn> emma: It didn't.  You screwed it up ;-)
<jpeterman> Pelo, krim, would disabling the extensions work to try it out? Or do you recommend fully uninstalling
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: I'll remove the enters this time...  /dev/hdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755) varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777) udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=
<Aeonoris> 5,mode=620) lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw) /dev/hdd1 on /media/hdd1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) /dev/hdd1 on /mnt/driveone type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Cew27> lyag:  i know it can go to 1200 x 800 as i set it to that and then when i restarted it was all messed up
<jpeterman> !pastebin Aeonoris
<emma> FourX4Luvn,  but I've never opened that file.
<jpeterman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Skfarek> guys, i use sunbird and sunbird doesn't look like GTK...what sunbirde use instead? i don't ave qt libs so what is it??
<FourX4Luvn> emma: I'm kidding with you.  I honestly have no idea what could of caused it.
<lyag> Cew27: Does that fit your monitor.
<Aeonoris> Thanks, jpeterman
<nano__> compiz causing temporary mouse smudge marks..............any clues anybody?
<FourX4Luvn> Skfarek: Sunbird is GTK.  May not look it, but it is
<maximilion__> dsmith, do you have a url to try it on?
<Cew27> lyag: its everything is stretched
<Cew27> lyag: me thinks its my xorg .conf
<Skfarek> FourX4Luvn: is pot possible to start look like others app? i want my fonts back
<_Oz_> aeonoris: were any disks/partions that you expected to see in that list, NOT in that list?
<emma> The last thing I did with my Ubuntu was I went and I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in order to make my marble mouse trackball have scroll functionality. Could editing that file have changed permissions on $HOME/.dmrc  ?
<FourX4Luvn> Skfarek: Eh, for that you'd have to ask someone else.  I've never used it
<lyag> Cew27: Try 1024x768
<FourX4Luvn> emma: No that wouldn't of done it
<Dr_willis> Freebean,  if ya want to chat. its best to do it in the channel. Most people have priv messages set on ignore.
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: Yeah. I think all the ones that I can't "see" aren't on that list.
<richter> \join ubuntu-br
<maximilion__> dsmith, http://www.stage6.com/?cid=divxtopnav worked for me without me installing anything :)
<Cew27> lyag: im on 1024x768
<richter> aff...
<mon^rch> can somebody please help me setup and access newsgroups in ubuntu... trying evolution and thunderbird and having trouble
<lyag> Cew27: What are the recommended screensizes for your monitor?
<FourX4Luvn> richter: At least we didn't catch you trying to join an animal porn channel or somesuch  *grins*
<richter> aff...
<richter> no
<_Oz_> well...  I guess I don't know why you can't see 'em, really, Aeonoris.  I recommend reading this page: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<sp0ro> Is there a channel for the open source linux drivers?
<FourX4Luvn> lol
<Cew27> lyag: im set to lcd 1200x800 pnp only l;ets me have 400x800 or something like that and its a notebook that runs 1200x800 but im on my tv atm through external
<richter> im wisho go to ubuntu-br
<richter> wish
<jpeterman> Pelo, krim, would disabling the extensions work to try it out? Or do you recommend fully uninstalling
<jrib> richter: /join #ubuntu-br
<maximilion__> dsmith, I'm using Totem-plugin-viewer 2.20.0
<arbir> can anybody help me with installing a theme ? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OSX-Tiger+theme?content=56577
<richter> thx...
<FourX4Luvn> richter: You typed the wrong slash.  /join #ubuntu-br
<maximilion__> In FF
<arbir> i tried to install theme and it said "copy files" and then nothing happened
<mon^rch> most user friendly to setup newsgroups... please?
<jrib> arbir: nothing in system -> preferences -> appearance?
<arbir> jrib: let me see
<Cew27> lyag: i tried to install mint but my cd is buggered so i need to sort the res on ubuntu
<FourX4Luvn> mon^rch: Do you have a usenet account?
<Aeonoris> _Oz_: And it has the one that I could already see twice, so I guess that worked...  K, I'll look there.  It said earlier (when it told me the drive was in use) that I could force it, using "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/driveone -o force".   Would trying that screw anything up?
<mon^rch> FourX4Luvn: no... what's use net?
<arbir> jrib: not the one, i just tried to install, there are other themes present
<FourX4Luvn> mon^rch: It's newsgroups.. You need a usenet account before you can setup newsgroups in anything like thunderbird or evolution
<jrib> arbir: not even when you go to "customize"?
<arbir> jrib: when i downloaded this file from this site, it was a zip file containing various folders.. i renamed it to .tar.gz
<arbir> jrib: let me check customize
<Cew27> lyag: u still there
<FourX4Luvn> mon^rch: Used to be you'd get an account included with your ISP account.. but those days are gone.  Now you have to add the service seperately
<Freebean> can I just add something after the command  use\games\sol           as in what starts solitaire  . .. to get  say  kilondike ?
<mon^rch> FourX4Luvn: i have an isp with a news server... t-bird is NOT giving me a place to specify a news server
<mon^rch> FourX4Luvn: can I POST from usenet?
<gold44> "ssh://user@192.168.x.y" in alt-f2, is that a nautilus function or gnome function?
<Geoffrey2> oh, this is fun, libsasl2-dev is installed....I can find the needed header files in /usr/include/sasl, but when I run configure, it insists the files can't be found
<peleg> anyone knows about an option to add to nautilus fields of permissions etc. ?
<Flannel> peleg: what?
<arbir> jrib: no .. i dont see anything from the new install.. all old ones
<xALEXANDRE> Hi.. Someone have iPhone?
<FourX4Luvn> mon^rch: Oh.. Ok.. then open thunderbird, click file>new>account and select 'newsgroup account'
<peleg> Flannel: I want to see things like permissions in the list of files in nautilus.
<benny_> .it
<dsmith> maximilion__: one moment
<Cew27> lyag: hello?
<jrib> arbir: I just installed it here.  It shows up in "Controls" in "Customize" as "OSX-theme".  If you are not seeing it, what is the md5sum of the tar.gz you downloaded?
<xALEXANDRE> Someone already used iphone in linux?
<arbir> jrib: how do i check the md5 sum ?
<lyag> Cew27: Yes, sorry
<jrib> arbir: md5sum /path/to/file
<FourX4Luvn> arbir: md5sum <filename>
<Aeonoris> _Oz_:  Reading more up on stuff, it seems like if I can just boot into windows for a moment and then shut it down cleanly, it might let me mount them...  Thanks a ton, I'm gonna restart and try that now
<Cew27> lyag: i think my xorg.conf is messed up
<arbir> alright.. let me try..
<Jouva> Ok, I'd like an HONEST answer: If I WERE to buy an nVidia card to replace my ATi card but I'm on a budget, what one should I get? I'm not looking to get OMG BEST 3D GRAPHICS EVER. I want something that won't be generally slow with stuff like just watching a youtube video. I MAY want to run Second Life as well, but it doesn't have to be super fast with that.
<lyag> Cew27: You can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jouva> I'm not looking for a gamer card. I'm looking for a card that works that I can afford, so WELL under $100
<Cew27> when i know
<lyag> Cew27: But first back it up:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Cew27> when i gedit it its blanc
<Jouva> But I know nothing about the nVidia line.
<celi0us> Jouva: 6600
<jrib> Jouva: I have a 7600 that I got a year ago and works fine.  I paid 100 a year ago so, I hope that puts it in your price range now
<ODBOD> I have the nvidia legacy drviers for my nvidia tnt card. I installed Unreal Tournament 99, and the performance is suffering. It's choppy compared to how it played in windows (very well!!!). Any ideas?
<FourX4Luvn> Jouva: Just about any new nVidia card out today would meet your needs then.  Don't worry about the model.. just get something that's kind of mid-range price wise and you'll be fine
<rael_> My system tells me Flash Player is install but websites tell me I have to install the plugin
<Cew27> lyag: when i run gedit "/ect/x11/xorg.conf" its empty
<ODBOD> rael, uninstall flash from synaptic.
<Siph0n> hey.... i installed php5, apache2, and mysql all seperately... and the httpd.conf file is empty.... does that sound right? i am trying to get php to work with apache
<Flannel> mon^rch: You create a newsgroup account and it'll ask you what news server you want to use
<jrib> !lamp > siph0n (read the private message from ubotu)
<lyag> Cew27: What display adapter do you have?
<Cew27> intel 945 i think
<arbir> jrib: f7043757b5f6876d25853e2e831c17f9   -- ubuntu to OSX Leopard.tar.gz
<jrib> Siph0n: apache2.conf is what is used now, but you need to touch it at all.  Read the wiki instructions
<mon^rch> FourX4Luvn: I am seriously frustrated... and NOT a novice! why oh, wny is t-bird not allowing me to specify a news server?
<Freebean> info Pysol
<lyag> Cew27: If your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is truely empty, then boot the live CD and copy it over.
<FourX4Luvn> mon^rch: Newsgroup account is not listed in the account wizard?
<jrib> arbir: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OSX-Tiger+theme?content=56577 gives me 56577-gtk-osx-theme.tar.gz
<Flannel> Siph0n: apache2.conf, as well as th conf files in sites-available and mods-available.  Ubuntu uses the debian method of apache configuration, not the monolithic one
<lyag> Cew27: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lyag> Cew27: Nothing....?
<Freebean> !
<Flannel> mon^rch: You need to add a new account, after it asks for your name/email, it asks for your server.
<Cew27> lyag: cat?
<lyag> yes
<Siph0n> Flannel and jrib: thanks!!!! :)
<Jouva> Ok right now I just looked in the $25-$50 and the 6600 and 7600 weren't in that range, so that's pushing it for me ;) I did see some 6200s and a 6800LE though.
<arbir> jrib: i dont quite get you
<rael_> then just reinstalled via the broswer?
<jack-desktop> what does grep do exactly?
<Jouva> So I'm not sure how well they are.
<Jouva> But right now I'm just looking on newegg
<jrib> arbir: the file you linked me to is not the one you are looking at now on your computer
<FourX4Luvn> jack-desktop: Searches the contents of a text file
<arbir> jack-desktop: grep = helps you search for regular expressions
<Cew27> lyag: whats cat
<arbir> oh
<Cew27> lyag: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ahave> hello room, if i was wanting to setup virtual box w/ ubuntu.. is there a setup guide somewhere?
<arbir> jrib: what is the size of your download ?
<lyag> Cew27: cat - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<mon^rch> Flannel: actually... it's only asking for that info only if I add a mail account... if a add I news/rss account everything "looks" like it's going okey-dokey... then seems to skip the important part of adding the news server. is it because I installed thunderbird-gnome-support?
<FourX4Luvn> ahave: Sure is.. gimmie a sec and I'll dig out the URL..
<Cew27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ahave> thanks FourX4Luvn
<jrib> arbir: 72K, the md5sum is 44e64082569351b7782658d8b358de79 and the name is 56577-gtk-osx-theme.tar.gz
<jack-desktop> FourX4Luvn, arbir, what is a simple command i can test to find out what it does
<FourX4Luvn> ahave: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-and-manage-virtual-machines-using-virtualbox.html
<ahave> thanks!
<FourX4Luvn> ahave: No prob
<Cew27> lyag: yeh that worked want me to pastebin it
<Jouva> jrib, celi0us, FourX4Luvn, how does this look: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814136022
<arbir> jrib: thanks.. let me find out the page then....
<Flannel> mon^rch: When you go to add a newsgroup account, (create account, newsgroup radio button) it asks for your name and email first, then after you hit next, it asks for your server.
<arbir> jack-desktop: try this " ls |grep "file name i want to find"
<Cew27> lyag: arghh why does ubuntu never keep anything copied to clipboard
<jack-desktop> arbir, yea nevermind, i  tried this: jack@jack-desktop:~$ cat cdkeys.txt | grep 7
<mon^rch> Flannel: it's not asking for the server... :(
<FourX4Luvn> Jouva: That should meet all your requirements pretty nicely
<wisshh> hi, when i try to boot up form my fw disk i get an error 21... any easy way to fix this? thanks
<xALEXANDRE> Someone already used iphone in linux?
<mon^rch> Flannel: i am stumpped
<Flannel> mon^rch: What does the first page ask?  and then what does the second page ask?
<danbhfive> wisshh: I think that's a grub problem
<Flannel> mon^rch: Which version of Thunderbird are you using?
<ahave> FourX4Luvn, I was actually wanting to install virtualbox in XP, running ubuntu... do you know of a setup guide for that?
<Jouva> FourX4Luvn: Maybe not because most people seem to have random issues with it
<Jouva> Just noticed the reviews
<arbir> jrib: i found the link ... http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OSX+Leopard+10.5+Full+pack?content=72425
<FourX4Luvn> ahave: Oh!.. sorry.. No I don't have one.. But go to google and search for "virtualbox windows xp" and I'm sure you'll find a howto somewhere.
<Hilikus> when i try to modprob lirc_pvr150 i get a seg fault, is there any way i can re-build that module??
<lyag> Cew27: Is the file really empty?  If so, boot the live install CD and just copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the mounted filesystem on the HD.
<Cew27> i cant boot from cd
<arbir> jrib: but i think, i found a link which gives me some docs
<Cew27> that cat thing worked i got info then
<mon^rch> Flannel: page 1: type of acct. p-2: acct name. p-3: finish. it's obviously skipping something. why?
<FourX4Luvn> Jouva: Oh.. I didn't look at the reviews... Hrm.. Lemme see what I have in my system.. It was pretty cheap and runs Second Life just fine...   BRB
<ahave> FourX4Luvn, ok. would ubuntu be a linux 2.6 ?
<arbir> jrib: let me try those docs and then get back here.. thanks though for pointing out the fundamental error
<jrib> Jouva: don't know anything about that particular card.  I imagine most nvidia cards "just work", but google for "ubuntu" and the model before you buy
<FourX4Luvn> ahave: Yes
<lyag> Cew27: Then the file is not empty. You only need to edit it.
<Flannel> mon^rch: p3 should be name of account, with page 2 in the middle asking for account.  Which version of Ubuntu are you using?  What you can do, is add it, then go back and edit the account, and add in the server.
<lyag> Cew27: But first back it up:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<lyag> Cew27: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aszwet1> A great guide for setting up RubyRipper can be found @ http://what.cd/forums.php?action=viewtopic&topicid=5984
<lyag> Cew27: navigate down to the lines that say "Modes"
<MatBoy> I'm figuring out if it's doable now to install kiba-dock on a 64 bits version of the distro... it seems to be a problem
<Cew27> lyag: hold on im going to try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jouva> jrib: It seemed to be more defects in the quality, like "an odor" or "high pitched noise" from the fan, or "artifacts"
<Jouva> Or "DOA"
<mon^rch> Flannel: and it's getting hung up on accessing a server that isn't, ahem "specified" (lol) the program is certainly not functioning properly. it's not possible to edit the account settings for a news/rss account. I CAN however add a url to access rss feeds, but NOT news servers. re-install?
<Gu_ToOo> how to install modem intel?
<Jouva> This one seems to have better reviews: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150107
<salah> How large files does ext3 support?
<Flannel> mon^rch: I don't know if reinstalling will help any.  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<ricky_> hello to everyone!!
<FourX4Luvn> Jouva: Well, newegg doesn't sell what I have anymore, but here's a link to it.  Maybe you could find it elsewhere... http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125156
<mon^rch> Flannel: feisty
<Flannel> salah: Depends on how it's setup, anywhere from 16GB to 2TB
<icesword> hi
<bulazeem> what is the easiest way to allow a user to have forward and backward keys on their mouse when browsing with nautilus?
<icesword> which dir holds the fonts on linux
<Jouva> FourX4Luvn: Ahh that's PCI Express but I'm sure I could find that in AGP.
<Odd-rationale> icesword: /usr/share/fonts?
<mon^rch> Flannel: I want newsgroups to post to my city site so I can let my city know I am avail. for work
<icesword> Odd-rationale, thx,i will check taht
<icesword> that
<lyag> icesword: There are a few places, but one is:  /var/lib/texmf/fonts/
<Flannel> mon^rch: You could perhaps manually edit your profile and add in the server.  Definately file a bug against the thunderbird package on LP
<FourX4Luvn> well, even if you can't find that exact one.. I know the chipset it uses is rock solid in Linux and runs SecondLife with no slowdown.  Maybe you could find a different card with the same chipset
<mon^rch> Flannel: so anything that can post to a newsgroup and send me replies will be very helpfull
<FourX4Luvn> Jouva: well, even if you can't find that exact one.. I know the chipset it uses is rock solid in Linux and runs SecondLife with no slowdown.  Maybe you could find a different card with the same chipset
<salah> Flannel, ok, on my file system, every files longer than 3-4 GB gets bad I/O error. For example, if I watch a ISO DVD with VLC, suddenly the harddrive starts to make the kind of work sound, and it is really working hard. And nothing answers. What might be the problem?
<ricky_> I am trying to install a new wallpaper however I am not able to realize which extension the theme file has to have. Could anybody tell me please?
<Jouva> FourX4Luvn: Yep yep, looking now :)
<mon^rch> Flannel: name of file to edit and add server?
<Jouva> But what's the "GT" in the 6600?
<jrib> ricky_: just right click on your desktop and change the desktop background.  Then select the file
<jrib> Jouva: #hardware might give you final approval too as far as the merits of the card go
<Flannel> mon^rch: Uh, I'm not really sure.  Something in .thunderbird, they may be able to give you much better help in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org, like what to actually look for and how ot edit and stuff.  But, be sure to file a bug so it can be fixed
<Jouva> "Good Technology?" "Gullible Techies"? ;)
<Jouva> Okie
<lyag> icesword: Also:  /usr/share/fonts
<FourX4Luvn> Jouva:  The 6600 GT has higher Clock Speeds than the Standard 6600 and Higher quality memory (Faster).
<mon^rch> Flannel: ty for the help
<icesword> thx
<Falican> Hey, I am confused with using keys with OpenSSH, I have a private key for a user on a remote server which I put in my local id_rsa file but of course now it trys to use that for all servers I connect to (asking for the passphrase everytime). Where am i suppose to put the key?
<icesword> for everyone
<FourX4Luvn> Jouva: I pasted that from a website forum, so take it with a grain of salt :)
<Jouva> Got ya
<Flannel> mon^rch: If you don't want to switch servers, #ubuntu-mozillateam can probably help too.  Might be a good place to check out anyway
<Cew27> lyag: hi i got it back to 1280 x 768 by reconfiguring the xorg
<lyag> Cew27: Very good.
<Cew27> lyag: but i want to get it to 1280x800 now
<Skfarek> where sunbird locate a calenders file? it should be in Calendar/*.ics i think
<Skfarek> but i don't have this dir
<ricky_> jrib_: yes but if I want to download a new theme from www.gnome-look.org, what "kind" of theme has to be? In that page I have found MEtacity Themes, GDM THemes,... I have download several themes of diferent "types" however Ubuntu is no recognizing them as suitable themes.
<lyag> Cew27: But first back it up:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Cew27> lyag: when i unplug from my external monitor it lets me but then buggers up on restart
<Skfarek> i try to find which file sunbird opens via strace but there isn't any interesting
<lyag> Cew27: navigate down to the lines that say "Modes" and add "1280x800" to the beginning of each set.
<jrib> Falican: you should set that up in ~/.ssh/config.  See 'man ssh' discussion on -i switch (feel free to ask more)
<FourX4Luvn> Skfarek: Just search your home directory for *.ics  :)
<bulazeem> what is the easiest way to allow a user to have forward and backward keys on their mouse when browsing with nautilus?
<Falican> jrib: thnx
<Cew27> ok how do i back it up
<jrib> ricky_: gdm is the login screen, metacity is the window border, gtk is the controls (like buttons and scrollbars)
<komputes> is anyone here good with iptables?
<Skfarek> FourX4Luvn: i did, and nothing found for sunbird
<Skfarek> really strange
<FourX4Luvn> hrm
<odbod> PC Specs: 600 mhz AMD athlon/768 mb ram/nvidia tnt --- I have the nvidia legacy drivers working. I installed UT '99, but the performance is choppy compared to when it ran on windows (very well!!) any ideas?
<salah> Any other ideas to my problem?
<komputes> iptables guru needed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4351707#post4351707
<lyag> Cew27: Where you see:   Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<user_> Evening, I am trying to troubleshoot performance on my ATI 9600 with fglrx, urban terror (quake3) is really slow, and turns into slide show when anyone comes into my field of view.
<FourX4Luvn> Skfarek: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=397825&
<lyag> Cew27: Change to:   Modes  "1200x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ATG> I have a slightly unusual problem with rhythmbox, and more recently sound playback in general
<odbod> user: Do you have 3d acceleration on?
<ricky_> So what kind of file is the "Crux" theme that appears at the Appearance Preferences/Themes?
<ATG> Whenever I try to play something in Rhythmbox, it freezes at 0:00 and I have to force quit. Also, I can't get sound out of any other applications
<ATG> anyone else had this problem?
<sp0ro> Is there a channel on freenode for intel driver support?
<ATG> it worked fine until recently
<user_> odbod: yes i do, OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<user_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series OpenGL version string: 2.1.7276 Release
<user_> looks all clever
<user_> glxinfo | grep direct - direct rendering: Yes
<FourX4Luvn> ATG: Have you tried rebooting the computer?
<odbod> user: What drivers are you using?
<ATG> FourX4Luvn: Yes, it used to work, now it doesn't.
<ATG> I'm not sure what's changed
<ATG> been all over google
<FourX4Luvn> ATG: Just wondering if some other process is locking the card..... Ok so that's not the issue then
<ATG> FourX4Luvn, I'm using an onboard
<user_> odbod: newest ati driver installed with envy
<norml_advocate> does anyone here know how to use ndiswrapper?  need to activate my broadcom 43xx card
<ATG> but I still have a PCI installed. Why didn't I think of taking that out? /facepalm... OK, never mind.
<odbod> user: Then I have no idea. Are you using gnome as your x shell?
<FourX4Luvn> ATG: try 'cat /dev/random > /dev/snd'
<FourX4Luvn> ATG: Kill it with ctrl+c
<FourX4Luvn> ATG: lol
<norml_advocate> does anyone here know how to use ndiswrapper?  need to activate my broadcom 43xx card
<user_> odbod: yes.. performance is just unacceptably bad, I dont know how to troubleshoot..glxgears: 11275 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2254.947 FPS
<lyag> FourX4Luvn: ATG: 'cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<lyag> FourX4Luvn: ATG: cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<norml_advocate> does anyone here know how to use ndiswrapper?  need to activate my broadcom 43xx card
<norml_advocate> does anyone here know how to use ndiswrapper?  need to activate my broadcom 43xx card
<norml_advocate> does anyone here know how to use ndiswrapper?  need to activate my broadcom 43xx card
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/How_to_get_Broadcom_43xx_Wireless_AirForce54g_card_to_work_proven_in_Ubuntu_Dappe_Drake
<user_> shhhhhhhhh
<norml_advocate> sorry
<FourX4Luvn> !patience | norml_advocate
<Skfarek> If the location starts with "moz-profile-calendar://" the calendar is stored internally.
<odbod> user: Try using xfce and running the game, see how well it does. If it's the same, you might need to adjust some settings in the game like textures, and details and res, etc.
<ubotu> norml_advocate: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Skfarek> damn
<FourX4Luvn> lyag: Gotcha.. my bad, sorry
<odbod> user: Or, find an updated opengl driver for the game.
<lyag> norml_advocate: apt-get install ndiswrapper
<norml_advocate> i have gutsy
<bulazeem> what is the easiest way to allow a user to have forward and backward keys on their mouse when browsing with nautilus?
<odious> hello chaps. just wondering if i can upgrade an alpha to the final release using apt-get upgrade?
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: So do I
<lyag> norml_advocate: And then get windows driver and  use it
<user_> odbod: the game is based on the newest ioquake3, all the resolution / detail is set to lowest level
<sp0ro> Is there a channel on freenode for intel driver support?
<jrib> odious: ask in #ubuntu+1 but realize it is in development (and thus your computer can explode, etc.)
<FourX4Luvn> sp0ro: If someone knew they'd answer you by now.. try just typing /list and seeing for yourself
<odbod> user: CPU speed
<norml_advocate> where is a good place to get a windows driver?
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: The manufacturer's website
<norml_advocate> raha
<norml_advocate> ok
<user_> odbod: 1.5 ghz intel
<jrib> !wifi > norml_advocate (read the private message from ubotu)
<odbod> user: Ram
<norml_advocate> is there a way to turn off the people entering the room?
<user_> odbod 512
<jrib> norml_advocate: depends on your client
<odbod> user: You are being bottlenecked somewhere.
<norml_advocate> i am using pidgin
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: If you install the pidgin plugin pack, there is a plugin in that to do what you want
<odbod> user: And ATI is different for everyone. I got my radeon 9550 to work very well before (though people found that in disbelief)
<norml_advocate> ok
<jrib> norml_advocate: enable "hide join/part hiding" in plugins
<norml_advocate> cool
<norml_advocate> your my new best friend
<x10-dead> i need help trying to get sound on my gateway solo 5150
<odbod> user: But, it just seems you are either being bottlenecked somewhere, OR, it's just the drivers.
<FourX4Luvn> jrib: That's not installed by default though is it?  Part of the plugin pack I thought
<user_> odbod: Im shocked too.. :D ati open source driver performance is actually rather good, and fglrx was possibly actually better on older fglrx version... may have to do some research on phoronix..
<jrib> FourX4Luvn: I don't have pidgin-plugin-pack installed, but it is available to me
<Cew27> lyag: well i got it back to how it used to be but still no 1200 800
<emma> I keep getting a very weird warning every time I log in now.  At the login it tells me this:  User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<odbod> user: ATI doesn't support linux, that's the problem. But, nvidia does. THat's why nvidia seems to have drivers with better support than the proprietary ati drivers.
<FourX4Luvn> jrib: Ok.. I stand corrected
<norml_advocate> IT WORKED
<odbod> emma: Ready for help?
<FourX4Luvn> emma: chmod didn't solve that issue?
<emma> Yes if you could?
<lyag> Cew27: Did you edit the xorg.conf file?
<norml_advocate> can i stay here and learn to be a supercool geek too?
<emma> The chmod didn't seem to do it.
<norml_advocate> i dont eat much
<odbod> emma: did you do it as sudo?
<emma> no i didn't
<odbod> emma: problem #1
<lyag> Cew27: Show me the xorg.conf file via pastebin
<odbod> emma: sudo chmod 644 .dmrc
<Cew27> lyag: i reconfigured it and used a back up to get my mouse working again
<emma> Okay..
<tracer903> should my monitor be listed in my xorg.conf as failsafe monitor? my tv out stopped working and I'm stuck
<FourX4Luvn> emma: then do 'ls -l .dmrc' and paste the result back, please.
<norml_advocate> If i turn on remote access can someone just fix my computer?
<sp0ro> What does this mean?  "./configure: line 20212: unexpected token 'XEXT,' ./configure: line 20212: 'PKG_CHECK_MODULES(XEXT, xproto x11 xextproto xau'"? I got this line trying to ./autogen.sh a required package  called XEXT for Intel GM865 package. I know the apt repo has the package, but I am trying to learn stuff on linux without using apt to install everything at the moment.
<emma> -rw-r--r-- 1 emma emma 28 2008-02-16 14:23 .dmrc
<emma> that is the result of ls -l .dmrc
<Cew27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FourX4Luvn> emma: That should do it then.. ownership and permissions are right
<sp0ro> Does that mean I need all the packages listed? If so, how is that possible considering I need XEXT to install XEXT?
<emma> Okay I sure hope so!
<FourX4Luvn> emma: Log completely out and back in again.. and if you have problems still then come back and let us know, ok?
<Cew27> lyag: aaaaaaaah do you know why ubuntu never saves anything i copy after i close the source
<norml_advocate> but seriously if i turn on remote access can someone fix me up with wireless.  I am big dumb.
<LiraNuna> what's wrong with your wireless norml_advocate
<emma> FourX4Luvn,  okay I will do that right now.
<lmgeee> hello there. I'm having troubles getting hostap drivers compiled (I assume that's necessary) with PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT, in order to flash the very old firmware on my prism2.5 card.
<LiraNuna> norml_advocate, you don't need remote access for help
<Cew27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56437/
<FourX4Luvn> wow LiraNuna.  Tone down the color :)  Hurts me eyes
<komputes> I am trying to set up a firewall where one machine is the only on the network which can access the internet. if iptables is blocking all network traffic, how do I allow one host access all network traffic unrestricted?
<Cew27> lyag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56437/
<user_> odbod: thanks for your help...
<LiraNuna> FourX4Luvn, what colorr?
<LiraNuna> FourX4Luvn, I'm using irssi, natively writing, what color are you talking about
<fevel> heyhey
<norml_advocate> LiraNuna  I cant get the 43xx cutter tool to make my wireless work
<linux_trojan> I was just wondering, is this the "official" room for ubuntu?
<norml_advocate> and cant find windows drivers
<FourX4Luvn> LiraNuna: Hrm.. it must be my client settings then.  I don't use IRC much, so I just use pidgin.  Never looked at it's color settings.. Anyway, on my screen you are a BRIGHT green.. Like glow in the dark neon green.
<jrib> linux_trojan: the official support channel, yes
<LiraNuna> norml_advocate, try using the restricted drivers manager
<linux_trojan> cool, today is my first day to use ubuntu, just installed it
<LiraNuna> FourX4Luvn, Pidgin it not for IRC, don'
<norml_advocate> already did that, says its enabled but doesnt work
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: Is it the card that isn't working, or perhaps your encryption?  Do you use WPA or WEP?  Could it be that that's causing the problem and not the card?
<linux_trojan> anyone keep up with www.distrowatch.com?
<Cew27> lyag: u still there
<Skfarek> anyone use gnome and 2 monitors?
<linux_trojan> why has ubuntu dropped to #2 spot?
<lmgeee> anyone? "flashing firmware on a prism2.5 card"
<Cew27> linux_trojan: i do
<lmgeee> Skfarek, yes.
<norml_advocate> i dont know what those things are.  I just connect to public servers at coffee shops
<kolby> who is at #1
<emma> Hello. I still got the same error after putting in my password.
<Skfarek> lmgeee: any problems?
<Cew27> linux_trojan: it aint
<fevel> linux_trojan: I suspect comunity fraus =D
<Cew27> kolby: pclinuxos
<jrib> linux_trojan: this channel  is only for support.  We have #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion.  Please go there for this conversation
<norml_advocate> and i dont know anything about setting this thing up
<Skfarek> lmgeee: i have a problem with a wallpaper
<linux_trojan> yea PCLINUXOS
<fevel> yeah
<Skfarek> lmgeee: it looks awful
<fevel> thats a good topic for offtopic
<odbod>  PC Specs: 600 mhz AMD athlon/768 mb ram/nvidia tnt --- I have the nvidia legacy drivers working. I installed UT '99, but the performance is choppy compared to when it ran on windows (very well!!) any ideas?
<lmgeee> Skfarek, prop nvidia drivers. no wallpaper. compiz?
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: Ok.. well if you're connecting to public servers than encryption isn't the issue
<Skfarek> lmgeee: nop. intel drivers + copiz
<linux_trojan> the best thing ubuntu has going I think is its great forums and it does appear to be very stable
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: Stupid question, but are you sure it's turned on?  Most laptops have a key combination to turn the wireless on or off.
<norml_advocate> i have read alot of doc. on this, and it seems really common, and theres acajillion ways to make htis work.
<tracer903> could someone look at my xorg.conf file and advise me.  my tv out stopped working. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56438/
<Skfarek> lmgeee: well it looks like on second monitor last pixel on the whole screen
<Cew27> linux_trojan: what isnt stable
<norml_advocate> it is turned on
<fevel> anyone use ipod touch on ubuntu?
<lmgeee> Skfarek, might well be a compiz issue. I remember squashed wallpapers too -> turned em off
<norml_advocate> but i cant turn it off when i press the button
<FourX4Luvn> linux_trojan: More up to date than debian, but still with the wonderful apt package management.
<lmgeee> Skfarek, hang on..
<mrdigital> fevel: i used it to control ubuntu via vnc
<Skfarek> lmgeee: do you use xrandr or what?
<Cew27> anyone got the eeepc if so how is it
<fevel> mrdigital: I think youve mistaken your answer
<fevel> mrdigital: I was talking about Ipod touch
<mrdigital> yeah
<mrdigital> you can use it to remote desktop into ubuntu
<mrdigital> or windows
<mrdigital> via VNC
<FourX4Luvn> Cew27: I don't, but there were two people in here last night talking about it.  Consensus seemed to be that it was pretty good for what it is.. and the wifi adapter is pretty flaky.
<mrdigital> im just pointing out a cool feature
<fevel> mrdigital: OH REALLY!
<mrdigital> if u jailbreak it
<fevel> mrdigital: thats cool
<lmgeee> Skfarek, yes. can't find the flag for the Device section, but it prevented some buffers.
<Cew27> FourX4Luvn: what you mean about the adapter and is it worth getting for my bd and sticking mint or another distro on it ?
<mrdigital> fevel: have u heard of jailbreaking?
<craigbasss> Where are samba shares mounted if you can see them in nautilus?  It just showed the files on a windows box, but I don't know where to find them int eh command line to play...
<fevel> ive heard of ssh through bsd subsystem
<fevel> yes
<linux_trojan> I have a license for VMware Workstation 5, I cant get it to run on any 2008 linux distros, yet I can get VMplayer to work on all the distros
<Skfarek> lmgeee: any solution?
<lmgeee> Skfarek, two screens with 1280x1024 tripple buffered is quite some memory
<craigbasss> I tried mounting them manually (mount -t smbfs (and also cifs) //ip.add.ress.sofbox/sharename /mnt
<lmgeee> Skfarek, yeah, but I can't find the flag
<fevel> my is a jailbroken touch 16 gb but cant seem to transfer podcasts, photos and those things
<FourX4Luvn> Cew27: I mean it seemed like they were having trouble with the wifi just shutting off for no apparant reason at any time it wanted to.  Otherwise they liked it.
<Skfarek> lmgeee: i can wait ;)
<fevel> only music through ipod-touch-mount
<norml_advocate> i wnat someone to fix my wireless through remote accesss!
<fevel> mrdigital: had you any luck???
<Cew27> FourX4Luvn: what atheros wireless is it and it sounds like a driver issue
<FourX4Luvn> Cew27: So.. if you're not going to be doing much wireless with it then for the price, yeah, it might be pretty good.  If you are going wireless a lot I'd stay away though.
<norml_advocate> whos the bigshot around here?
<FourX4Luvn> Cew27: I have no idea.. Like I said, I don't have one, just know what I overheard
<linux_trojan> anyone use "bitch x"?
<emma> I'm back I made a pastebin to explain things.....  Can anyone help me with a strange error?
<FourX4Luvn> emma Still no go, eh?
<lmgeee> Skfarek, got a prob myself I have to sort first.. :\
<Norther> What is this "roaming mode" in network manager? If I disable it, my wireless network no longer shows up in it
<emma> I did the sudo chmod and logged back in but the same error was there along with a new error.  Here is the pastebin -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56439/
<Cew27> FourX4Luvn: kool i think i may get one althaugh i am concered about the small hdd
<std> how do i setup slip
<Skfarek> lmgeee: i'm stiil here ;)
<linux_trojan> is ubuntu the only distro to use sudo  I never seen that before, I just went ahead and created a password for my root
<FourX4Luvn> emma: Ok.. 'ls -ld /home/yourusername'
<FourX4Luvn> emma: and paste the output, please
<norml_advocate> any one want to remote fix me?
<emma> This looks relevant but I'm unsure about the directions -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<norml_advocate> ill do it
<norml_advocate> if you fix it
<Cew27> anyone here know how i can get my resolution to 1280x800 i did it before but it sbuggered up upon restart
<Drizzt321> how do I get rid of gpilotd without getting rid of ubuntu-desktop?
<std> how do i setup slip:
<norml_advocate> remote fix me please?
<FourX4Luvn> slip?  What on earth for?  I haven't seen a slip connection in at least 10 years
<maco> i need help
<broderick> will ubuntu boot off of the GRUB loader
<emma> drwxrwxrwx 41 emma emma 4096 2008-02-17 20:41 /home/emma
<FourX4Luvn> broderick: Yes.
<broderick> cool thx
<emma> That is from ls -ld /home/emma
<bluefox83> Drizzt321, ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package, you can get rid of it a thousand times over and not lose anything important
<FourX4Luvn> emma: Ok.. that's your problem.  'sudo chmod o-w /home/emma'
<Cew27> anyone here know how i can get my resolution to 1280x800 i did it before but it buggered up upon restar
<emma> okay i'll do it
<bluefox83> Cew27, nvidia card?
<norml_advocate> is everyone ignoring my request for a remote fix me up?
<maco> what sould i do if i want to do dual boot with windows xp and Ubuntu?? I only can boot with Ubuntu.. :-$
<Strat> change xorg.conf?
<Cew27> bluefox83: intel onboard 645
<Drizzt321> bluefox83:  ok, thank you. if it doesn't work I'm blaming you :P
<emma> should I log out and back on again?
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, you need to do it yourself, it's dangerous for someone to log into your system and do stuff to your system
<FourX4Luvn> emma: Your home directory was set to allow anyone to write to it.  Big security problem.  That command will remove the write ability from anyone that is not 'emma' or in the 'emma' group.
<FourX4Luvn> emma: Yes, please
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 i trust you
<bluefox83> Drizzt321, no problem :P
<norml_advocate> you do it
<norml_advocate> :-)
<linux_trojan> dual boot, I havent done that in a long time
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, whats the problem?
<emma> Okay thank you FourX4Luvn  you are really great
<Strat> lol
<norml_advocate> cant get my 43xx wireless to work
<linux_trojan> Cew just download VMware Server from free
<std> FourX4Luvin: I am a teenager trying to learn how to setup slip.
<linux_trojan> *for free
<Cew27> linux_trojan: why would i do that isnt that virtual desktop software
<komputes> can anyone help me with iptables?
<maco> Can anybody help me??
<FourX4Luvn> std: Ok.. Fair enough. :)  Just was curious, it's such an old technology.  Gimmie a minute.. I think I still have some info around here about it.
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, when you go to system->administration->network, is wireless connection listed?
<zth> hmm this DVD wont play for me. it's matrix reloaded. any ideas? nothing happens when totem tries playing it and i cant open the vob files
<norml_advocate> yes it is and the restricted drivers manager says its enabled
<komputes> zth: try downloading VLC
<linux_trojan> Cew27:  coz you dont have to worry about the partitions and the boot file, you run windows and linux at the same time
<std> FourX4Luvin Thank you.:)
<Norther> What is this.. "Illegal block number passwed to ext2fs_test_block_bitmap ****** for multiply claimed block map". I'm running fsck and I have hundreds of these errors
<FourX4Luvn> std: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2820
<Akara> my remote control and tv out don't work, can someone help me fix them?
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, do you see a little icon on your taskbar that says "wired network connection" looks like two little computers together?
<FourX4Luvn> std: That should give you a good start at least :)
<komputes> zth: VLC does a good job at playing all media files and discs
<norml_advocate> yes
<FourX4Luvn> emma: All better?
<fevel> komputes: do you recomment it over totem?
<desertc> Anyone played around with GNOME Theming ?
<komputes> fevel: highly
<emma> FourX4Luvn,  you fixed it you GENIUS! ♥
<bluefox83> click that little icon, anything come up in the menu?
<maco> I have to modify the file /boot/grub/menu.lst ?? What should i add at the end?? Something like XP on (hd0,0)
<maco> ??
<FourX4Luvn> emma: :)  Good to hear.
<komputes> someone can please give me some iptables help...
<FourX4Luvn> !grub | maco
<ubotu> maco: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 yes
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, whats coming up?
<emma> It's funny how that could have happened. I've never looked at that file. I think maybe what did it is that I did a sudo gedit when I should do a gksudo gedit...
<FourX4Luvn> emma: What file were you trying to edit?
<nbourdeau> Has anyone succeeded in configuring an ATI HD 2600 card in 7.10 ? I,ve tried almost all how to and check thousands of forums posts without success....
<emma> I think it was my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<desertc> Trying to find a GNOME theme that expands the edges of the windows.  I'm having trouble clicking to resize.
<norml_advocate> it says     wired network with a radio button high lighted, uder that it say wireless networkds, but none there.  there shouldnt be any there though because there is now wireless here.
<linux_trojan> I think for dual boot you install windows and make sure you create a swap partition, then install linux and the boot loader reads that you have and windows partition and it puts that in the boot loader, but I cant remember for suer
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, congradulations, your wireless works
<norml_advocate> it also has conncet to other and create wireless net. options
<FourX4Luvn> emma: Your problem was that your home directory became world writeable.  What caused THAT I don't know, but that's why you were getting the errors.  Editing your xorg.conf file wouldn't of had anything to do with that.. Nor would sudo vs gksudo.
<norml_advocate> but when i go to the coffee shop it doesnt show up
<linux_trojan> gosh I cant type
<emma> Hm. I am not sure then. I really don't know.
<norml_advocate> i just want it to appear there so i can click and surf
<norml_advocate> no servers coming up
<FourX4Luvn> emma: Oh well.. It's fixed now.. If it happens again, THEN you know you have troubles.. For now though, just forget about it and enjoy your now working again computer :)
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, i dunno, when i go to my local library i get like three different wireless signals, two from the library, one from the coffee shop around the block...
<emma> Cool thanks so much again!
<FourX4Luvn> emma: No problem.
<norml_advocate> do you think that the router is turned off when they close the coffee shop?
<norml_advocate> its in the basement
<maco> oh, fuck!!
<Flannel> !language | maco
<ubotu> maco: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linux_trojan> easiest way to do a dual boot is with two distinct hard drives
<bluefox83> FourX4Luvn, ati is pretty well known for not being very linux friendly, so you might be out of luck till someone can write the driver for your card
<maco> ok...
<FourX4Luvn> eh?
<FourX4Luvn> bluefox83: Got the wrong guy there, bud :)
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, yeah, lots of coffee shops do that, they think someone might hack their stuff in the middle of the night with no one there watching the network
<bluefox83> FourX4Luvn, you didn't have probs with a ati card?
<Jouva> Still the wrong guy ;)
<FourX4Luvn> bluefox83: No sir.  I run nVidia
<norml_advocate> but that would make them stupid cuz if i could hack i would do it while sitting right there and drinking there tasty coffee
<norml_advocate> and using there interweb
<Jouva> bluefox83: I think you're looking for nbourdeau
<bluefox83> it was nbourdeau >.>
<nbourdeau> bluefox83 : it's me!
<linux_trojan> shouldnt that be "bourdeaux"?
<bluefox83> nbourdeau, well then i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but ati is very well known for not being very forthcoming with their drivers for the linux crowd
<komputes> see you all later, i'm getting no love here. if a netadmin has time to look at this it would be very nice! :D       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699871
<nbourdeau> i know it is not linux friendly but was just gessing if someone succeded in configuring fglrx with this card
<bluefox83> nbourdeau, so, you might be out of luck
<Freebean> can some1 who knows something answer something for me or else direct me to where I mite find the answer?
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 thanks for the help.  im gonna go try and find a wireless network. if it doesnt work ill be back. will you be here in an hour
<norml_advocate> ?
<FourX4Luvn> Freebean: Just ask your question :)
 * bluefox83 makes a point to never buy ati, since they are notorious for not coughing up the drivers
 * Norther makes that note too
<linux_trojan> ati all in wonder is a nightmare in linux
<Freebean> you know the standard Solitaire in ububtu?
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, possibly, and you might want to download a little package called "wifi radar"
<Freebean> comes up with last version u played
<Hilikus> can anyone help me to install a hauppaufe wintv pvr 150 ir blaster? the remote is working but not the blaster, im using gutsy
<norml_advocate> whats that?
<linux_trojan> I think there is a program called casas or something but I never made it work
<Frogzoo> bluefox83: since amd bought ati, there's been a commitment to decent linux drivers, & they're getting better
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, helps you detect wifi networks ;)
<bluefox83> Frogzoo, cool, doesn't AMD own ati?
<FourX4Luvn> Freebean: Hrm.. Nope, afraid I don't
<Frogzoo> bluefox83: they do now, yes
<FourX4Luvn> Frogzoo: When did that happen?
<bluefox83> and didn't HP or someone just buy amd?
<Freebean> ok   thx  anyway
<FourX4Luvn> No, no no.. don't say that, bluefox
<Norther> What is this.. "Illegal block number passwed to ext2fs_test_block_bitmap ****** for multiply claimed block map". I'm running fsck and I have hundreds of these errors
<phac3> hey my audio on my ubuntu just stop working now i have no sound what do i do to fix this?
<Norther> It's been scanning from the past 6 hours and still not done
<lizbeth> hola
<bluefox83> it was IBM...they bought AMD
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 just got it, do the connections automatically appear in the window?
<desertc> phac3: what have you done to troubleshoot the issue so far?
<sparr_> ive got a bunch of kubuntu 6.10 discs that i dont need.  is there anywhere i can send them that would want them?
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, no, you have to refresh it once in a while to keep it looking
<phac3> nothing yet
<FourX4Luvn> dataloss: Ouch.. I don't know anything about your problem, but I did find this.  May help you.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578484
<soulburner> hi
<soulburner> i have returned
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 but if i go to a place where i know there is a signal, and open the wifi radar they will appear there?
<soulburner> can anyone point me in the direction how to share connection with my eth0 via my wireless usb adapter?
<matholum>  hello, does anyone know anything about the wxWidgets for c#, wx.net?
<zth> in vlc, trying to play a dvd, all i get is a pixly view, u knmow the one when comp cant play the movie. i do hear the sound but cant see any pcture
<FourX4Luvn> soulburner: http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg18t03.htm
<Dr_willis> soulburner,  at one time - the 'ip masquerading howto' covered that.. but thats a long time ago. there may be better guides out now on doing it.
<fevel> anyone have any luck transfering photos, videos, etc to a jailbroken Ipod touch???
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, yeah...that's the idea
<soulburner> thanks four, and yes dr_willis.... i just tried that method
<soulburner> it stopped my usb adapter from working apparntely
<dataloss> Hmm, odd, FourX4Luvn. It says it's a rare bug in the filesystem. I'm lucky
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 how do you get to know so much about linux?  i must learn.  i want to learn how to program and stuff
<FourX4Luvn> dataloss: Lol.. What a way to be lucky, eh?
<Dr_willis> soulburner,  just googled this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 any good books or college courses?
<dataloss> FourX4Luvn: The problems started after I resized my ext3 partition
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, honestly? break stuff a lot...then spend hours fixing it :P
<norml_advocate> bluefox83 well im broken lets see if i fixed it
<norml_advocate> thanks
<bluefox83> norml_advocate, there are ubuntu tutorials all over for just about everything you can think of
<norml_advocate> sign out
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: I dunno about bluefox, but I went to the school of hard knocks.. Years of tinkering and breaking and fixing.  Best advice I can give?  Read a lot, tinker a little, read a lot.... ad nauseum.
<linux_trojan> if something breaks just reinstall
<dataloss> First it wouldn't even mount, so I replaced the superblock with a backup using testdisk and fsck, and managed to get it to mount and backed up my important stuff. It still won't boot into Ubuntu and this fsck is taking slightly longer than forever
<dsnyders> Hi all! My k3b stopped working, and I'm getting a DCOP aborting message when I run from a terminal.
<norml_advocate> fourx4luvn good advice but i want to learn fast.  im lookin for a school of soft knocks, or a nice big huge book
<norml_advocate> that starts out with linux is for computers
<norml_advocate> computers are your friend
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: Ok. .then you'll have to be a bit more specific about what you want to learn first.
<eltux> hey, I'm installing ubuntu onto my external drive yet i think i need to install a boot loader and I already have one on my hard drive, what should I do so I can boot into the external drive?
<norml_advocate> start with basics move on till i control the entire linux world
<norml_advocate> seriously
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: For general Linux usage.. with an Ubuntu slant... http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Benjamin-Mako/dp/0132435942
<matt___> how can i edit the name of a drive? like a flash drive or ipod?
<desertc> norml_advocate: tldp.org
<norml_advocate> fourx4luvn how do you do that so fast?
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: google :)
<FourX4Luvn> norml_advocate: For that one I just searched for "ubuntu books"
<desertc> FourX4Luvn: yeah, that book is a good introduction --  I own it
<norml_advocate> awesome
<ubuntuuser> help! just removed myself from sudoers list ^^
<FourX4Luvn> desertc: I've heard that.. Haven't read it, but I've heard good reviews
<FourX4Luvn> ubuntuuser: Have you enabled the root account?
<desertc> it gets in depth with what the ubuntu project is trying to do
<ubuntuuser> FourX4Luvn: don't know what that means. but no i don't have a root password
<Starnestommy> ubuntuuser: which version of ubuntu?
<ubuntuuser> 7.10
<ubuntuuser> if I go in safemode will I get back the root access?
<FourX4Luvn> ubuntuuser: 'shutdown now' will drop you to a root prompt.. then edit the /etc/sudoers file
<Starnestommy> ubuntuuser: ok, go into recovery mode, then at the command line, type 'adduser yourname admin', but replace 'yourname' with your username
<FourX4Luvn> ubuntuuser: Use something like pico
<ubuntuuser> ok
<ubuntuuser> thanks
<ubuntuuser> will try that
<FourX4Luvn> ubuntuuser: Or Starnestommy's method will work too
<dsnyders> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ubuntuuser> "shutdown now" need to be root
<ubuntuuser> I'll try the other option
<Crumb> 1st time ubuntu user...long time linux user....sound card option is not set in /boot/config....... download sources, set config optiona nd recompile or is there a better (more ubuntu) way?
<supersako> anyone here using virtualbox? how much space would be a decent amount to allocate for winxp? i think im going to do the dynamic allocation thing where it reserves but doesnt use all of it in the beginning
<FourX4Luvn> ubuntuuser: Ahh.. Ok.. yeah, just hit 'esc' when it loads grub and select the recovery option
<ubuntuuser> I will
<FourX4Luvn> supersako: Depends on what you want to do with Windows
<dataloss> supersako: I use 12GB in VMware just for testing stuff. I wouldn't use dynamic allocation again
<sjs> can anybody help me with ubuntu installation? to why after i hit start installation it just crashes there?
<Crumb> anyone familiar with getting snd_card_hda_intel module compiled and loaded?
<chris062689> I have a question.
<amenado> sjs from liveCD?
<chris062689> I want to make a minimalistic Ubuntu install on my EeePC.
<FourX4Luvn> supersako: I use 10 gig for mine.. but again, depends on how much you want to install to the windows machine.  As dataloss said though, I wouldn't use the dynamic size.  Just set the size statically (forget what it calls the other option)
<sjs> desktop cd
<chris062689> What Desktop Environment do you suggest?
<koresko> sjs: I might be able to help with this one also.
<sjs> i've winxp installed tho
<lyag> sjs: What processor?  How much memory?
<Starnestommy> chris062689: xfce
<supersako> ah i see any reason why the dynamic allocation is not smart?
<sjs> erm it's a presarrio v2000
<linux_trojan> when I have trouble installing a distro like that, its coz the drivers cant see the hardware, I just get another distro
<chris062689> Starnestommy: Even EeeXubuntu only leaves about 1GB on my SSD.
<dataloss> supersako: Compromises performance
<FourX4Luvn> chris062689: Minimal and desktop environment are pretty mutually exclusive terms.
<danbhfive> chris062689: you can also try fluxbuntu at #fluxbuntu
<chris062689> I tried fluxbox
<amenado> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sjs> sec let me boot it up to see what it has hmm
<chris062689> I couldn't get anything more than a desktop though.
<Visinoni> I want to provide a login for a user but restrict them to only their home dir
<lyag> sjs: How much memory?
<linux_trojan> thats why I use Mandriva, Fedora, Suse, Debian, Ubuntu, I use them all
<sjs> 512mb
<Crumb> fluxbox is just a desktop
<koresko> sjs: You probably are having a kernel issue with your hardware.  Laptops can be especially tricky - they like to do weird things with the hardware....
<FourX4Luvn> chris062689: I'd go with ubuntu-server install, then install blackbox or fluxbox
<Visinoni> I dont want them to be able to even cd to anywhere else
<chris062689> I tried that.
<Visinoni> how do I do that?
<chris062689> I'm getting errors when installing from a ubuntu-server install.
<fevel> anyone installed warcraft 3 frozen throne?
<fevel> it keeps asking for the cd
<amenado> Visinoni-> do you expect them do anything in the computer?
<koresko> <sjs> The first thing to try is turn off a bunch of kernel features by editing the boot commandline.
<fevel> the cd id inserted
<Visinoni> no not really
<Visinoni> I just want them to have a login
<dataloss> Has it ever happened to anyone where you hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and it rebooted the system instead of restarting gdm?
<supersako> i want to use virtualbox for adobe master suite and visual studio 2008 but now i think bout it.. i dont want those programs ;P
<amenado> Visinoni-> does that make sense?
<Visinoni> and be able to see their own home folder
<Visinoni> yes
<amenado> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sjs> <koresko> ! how do i do that!!!?
<Visinoni> so they can see things in their own folder
<Crumb> anyone know how to get modules compiled ih ubuntu?
<robdig> Crumb: what sound card do you have?
<Visinoni> makes perfect sense
<reind> I'm going to install ubuntu on a drive that has 3 existing linuxraid (raid5) partitions. Will the installer force a format of these drives (not desired) or will the data be maintained?
<FourX4Luvn> dataloss: Certainly hasn't happened to me.  ctrl+alt+del, yeah
<_Oz_> Hullo, Ubuntu friends!
<benanzo> how do I tell rsync to use a specfic private key when syncing via ssh?
<Crumb> robdig: thanks...its just onboard audio on an nforce card..i know the module i need...its just not enabled in the default config
<benanzo> something like the 'ssh -i id_rsa
<FourX4Luvn> reind: Partition the drive before doing the install, and during the install select 'manual partition' and just set the mount points.
<dsnyders> Hi all! My k3b stopped working, and I'm getting a DCOP aborting message when I run from a terminal.  Anybody know what's wrong?
<Visinoni> amenado - I want them to be able to read docs I put in their folder and that's about it
<koresko> <sjs> Was a afraid you'd ask that.  I don't have the Ubuntu CD handy to remind myself, but for most distros you hit a Fn key to get a list of kernel options you can type at the boot prompt.
<reind> FourX4Luvn: ok will do
<Visinoni> they dont even really need to be able to edit anything in their folder... only read
<Crumb> robdig: long time gentoo user...looking for a simpler distro for a desktop but im used to being able to just compile my own kernel with what i want
<amenado> Visinoni-> it does not make sense for anyone even to log on, just create a web site for the user to view
<Visinoni> makes sense to me
<Visinoni> is it possible
<sjs> <koresko> where do i do th at? like after i boot using the ubuntu cd?
<robdig> Crumb: ok, the intel module i needed was already loaded. if you want to compile, you will need to download linux sources, plus build-essential
<lyag> Crumb: You can still compile your own kernel.
<FourX4Luvn> Visinoni: Anything's possible.  Just depends on how much you know or are willing to learn :)
<jrib> grep Linux
<Crumb> robdig: # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set
<Visinoni> well it doesnt seem like it would be that difficult... is it just a matter of permissions?
<Crumb> ok
<FourX4Luvn> Visinoni: If you know much about creating dynamic websites though, then it wouldn't be too hard
<koresko> <sjs> Probably when GRUB is up and showing a list of options (install Ubuntu, memory test, media test, etc)
<Visinoni> I dont want to create a website... I Want them to be restricted to their home folder
<Crumb> lyag: thanks
<freakabcd> hi all
<Visinoni> that's all
<Crumb> robdig: thaks ill go get the sources and build the module
<dataloss> FourX4Luvn: Seems I'm a magnet for rare problems. I was checking out how stable Ubuntu is. I was restarting gdm that way once a week, just to free up RAM. It ran well for 3 months, and the next ctrl+alt+backspace restarted the system for some odd reason. It said in the console that the system's going to reboot. It wasn't a crash or anything
<FourX4Luvn> Visinoni: Oh
<Visinoni> I'm not sure what that has to do with what I want...
<FourX4Luvn> dataloss: Remind me not to have you play with my computers then.  ;-)
<Hilikus> how do i uninstall a module??
<dataloss> @_@
<Visinoni> I want them to log in... see their home folder, and if they try to access anything else, they are denied
<robdig> Crumb: i made one typo, the linux source is called linux-source
<Visinoni> I'm not sure why this is such a nonsensical idea
<FourX4Luvn> Visinoni: Someone suggested to you that you just create a website to display their documents to them.. I thought that's what you were asking about.
<Visinoni> no
<_Oz_> If I want to try KDE but easily be able to go back to gnome, what's the best way to do that?
<koresko> <Hilikus> use 'modprobe -r modulename'
<sjs> <koresko> hmm let me try (installing it on my laptop, using another pc atm) btw my presario v2000 is running on a pentium M 1.5ghz 512mb shared
<Crumb> robdig: found it already thanks...was just trying to use default install...appreciate the help
<Visinoni> i dont want to create a website
<danbhfive> Visinoni: what's this for?
<FourX4Luvn> Visinoni: Look at chroot then.  Chroot each user to their own 'jail'
<amenado> Visinoni-> and what tools do you expect the user to view their home directory? files there
<Dr_willis> Visinoni,  Login with ssh?
<Hilikus> koresko thats to unload it from the kernel, i want to remove from my system to re-create it from scratch
<Visinoni> it's for my coworkers to have a directory on my server
<koresko> <sjs> I think the hardware spces should be fine
<Dr_willis> every time ive heard people wanting to chroot users into their home dirs.. they come back later saying it was more of a pain then it was worth.
<robdig> Crumb: np problem, good luck
<Visinoni> k
<Visinoni> forget it then
<compy> anyone use audacity?
<amenado> Visinoni-> it does not make sense,
<Yoda> Hey all, I need a quick bit of help on IRC.  Could you explain to me how to switch to a new server and channel please?
<Dr_willis> if the permissions are set on the other files/dirs - the users cant hurt the other dirs/files
<Dr_willis> Yoda,  /server whatever
<FourX4Luvn> Dr_willis: True.. FreeBSD's jail option would be better, but alas....
<lyag> Crumb: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Yoda> alright, thanks
<Dr_willis> Yoda,  for the rest.. read the irc client docs for your cient
<sjs> <koresko> k i'm at GRUB and pressing the Fn key isn't doing anything!
<dsnyders> compy, I've used it.  I'm no expert, but ask your question.
<Dr_willis> FourX4Luvn,  degrees of paranoia i guess. :)
<matholum> any mono users out there? what do i do with a .so file?
<_Oz_> Is that dude who was having the GRUB problem still around?
<lyag> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<yo> hola
<_Oz_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<gabe> hello
<sjs> <koresko> wait i pressed F1 and it says this is a live cd for ubuntu. did i get the wrong image file?
<koresko> Hilikus: Sorry, wrong context I guess.  Do you mean you actually want to recompile your kernel module?
<shiwaraya> hello, im trying to back up some pictures that are on my desktop running ubuntu live but it says i have no rights to copy them. what i can do?
<_Oz_> g a b e
<FourX4Luvn> Dr_willis: True.
<_Oz_> hello
<Hilikus> koresko exactly
<compy> dsnyders, so im trying to record streamed sound but it wont... ie i dont think my input device is right
<_Oz_> If I want to try KDE but easily be able to go back to gnome, what's the best way to do that?
<compy> and i have no clue what device it should be
<wretched_> #wbm
<amenado> shiwaraya-> the partition is mounted ?
<FourX4Luvn> _Oz_: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<andrew__> Anyone care to lend me a hand with my sound problem? I think what I need to do it repair/revert my drivers/conifg but I don't know how to go about that.
<gabe> i'm switching over from windows to ubuntu on my desktop and i'm haveing a problem with the wireless networking
<yo> alguien q sabe de un equivalente a flsh en feisty
<Dr_willis> I mixx and match kde and gnome - so i always have kubuntu-dekstop and ubuntu-desktop both installed.
<koresko> <Hilikus> You'll need the kernel sources and tools to do that.  Are you sure you need to?  What exactly are you trying to accomplish (install a patch?)
<Dr_willis> now removing the kde stuff.. can be a issue later _Oz_
<yo> flash
<sjs> <koresko> and it's showing a list of options F1-F10 like prereq for running ubuntu, special boot parameters etc.
<_Oz_> fourx4luvn: shouldn't I use aptitude to install that?  Anyway, how can I easily go back to my CURRENT gnome desktop
<_Oz_> ?
<FourX4Luvn> _Oz_: Then, at gdm login screen select options, sessions (I think it is) and select KDE
<shiwaraya> amenado, yes, i can copy some files, but some others semms to have different rights, especially pictures
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  use aptitude to install  kiubuntu-dekstop, that may make it easier to remove kde later.
<koresko> <sjs> Special boot parameters sounds like what you want.  You should be able to control a number of things about how the kernel behaves.
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  the gdm or kdm login tool has a menu for what desktop to use
<dataloss> Now fsck is showing hundreds of numbers. I don't what all this is
<_Oz_> aptitude has better control over all the unused dependencies, right?
<dataloss> I wonder how long this is gonna take. It's been 7 hours already
<amenado> shiwaraya-> the partition is mounted  both source and destination?  and you were doing this as sudo when in liveCd ?
<FourX4Luvn> _Oz_: Dr_willis Is probably right.  apt-get will work, but aptitude is probably better if you thik you're going to remove it later
<_Oz_> dr_willis: I am afraid I won't be able to get back to my gnome install.  Is this an irrational fear?
<_Oz_> fourx4luvn: very good
<dsnyders> compy, I don't believe audacity is the right tool for the job.  It's more for editing sound files, ie cutting and pasting sound bites.
<amenado> dataloss-> a sign of dying hard disk
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  get back? whats to get back to? You tgell gdm to go to KDE or GNOME.. there ya go.
<Hilikus> koresko im trying to recompile the lirc_pvr150 module, the gutsy version is supposed to do what i need but i manually compiled it when i was using feisty, i upgraded today and the module segfaults when i load it so im suspecting the dist upgrade didnt upgrade it cause i manually compile it in feisty
<compy> dsnyders, do you know of a nix program?
<Dr_willis> select gnome session ya get gnome.. select kde session ya get kde.
<koresko> <sjs> Typically when there's a hang on boot it's because of ACPI or APM, but if you send the list of params I will try to guess which ones are worth trying first.
<compy> i have a mac and they have a few but are 60 bucks
<dataloss> amenado: I tried smartctl and it showed everything is okay
<shiwaraya> amenado-> how can i run as sudo the graphic folder browser?
<_Oz_> !gdm
<sjs> <koresko> go on!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hilikus> koresko so i want to remove it completely and let SOMETHING install the standard module from gutsy
<dsnyders> compy, what is your source?  What kind of stream is it?
<amenado> dataloss-> then if you trust smartctl, go forward
<_Oz_> thanks, dr_willis.
<FourX4Luvn> Dr_willis: Not sure, but I think he's asking if he can remove kde completely if he decides he doesn't like it.  Not necessarily how to log back into gnome
<compy> wav
<amenado> shiwaraya-> gksudo
<compy> or uhh actually i dotn know
<desertc> I set up a new GNOME theme and now I have much wider window boarders.  Nice tweak for people with very high resolution monitors.
<dataloss> amenado: Well everything was okay. It got messed up after I resized my partition.
<MTecknology> oops, I uninstalled something... what package do I need to have window borders?
<compy> skype conversations
<compy> radio
<_Oz_> does compiz work well with kde?
<amenado> shiwaraya-> btw try to learn the command line okay?
<koresko> <Hilikus> Hm, you think your installed copy of the module might be corrupted then?
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  it can work with kde. :)
<dataloss> amenado: And the drive is hardly 4 months old
<Flannel> shiwaraya: gksu nautilus, don't use sudo (use gksu).  And remember, close it as soon as you can.
<komik> Hello.
<Hilikus> koresko yes
<FourX4Luvn> I think KDE4 uses compiz by default now, no?
<komik> Is there anyone here that can help me with a grub boot error?
<Hilikus> koresko it was fine for the older kernel
<Hilikus> but i upgraded today
<shiwaraya> amenado-> thanks, but what is the aplication for browsing folders: gksudo _____?
<Hilikus> and it stopped workinf
<Dr_willis> kde4 does NOT use compiz. it has similer features however
<FourX4Luvn> oh.. ok
<shiwaraya> tx Flannel i didnt read u
<amenado> dataloss-> oh well, as i have said if you trust it, go forward, carry on
<dataloss> ...
<koresko> <Hilikus> Oh wait, you mean you compiled it for the Feisty kernel and are trying to use the same binary for the Gutsy kernel?  That certainly would fail.
<shiwaraya> im chatting on a spare pentium I and lines come very slow :)
<amenado> shiwaraya-> per Flannel its gksu nautilus  my type gksudo
<TpuProfiler> #techpowerup
<TpuProfiler> opps
<Hilikus> koresko im not sure
<amenado> shiwaraya-> per Flannel its gksu nautilus  my typo* gksudo
<dsnyders> compy, I'm not sure.  I know mplayer can play streams, and can dump to a file, but I don't know if it can do both at the same time.
<jerojasr1> hi. I'd like to check the setup of my sound card, but I can'r find alsaconf anywhere. I already installed the alsa-utils package. Any hints?
<compy> aww ok
<FourX4Luvn> dsnyders: It cannot.  One or the other.
<compy> ill check some out at google
<Hilikus> koresko i just want to make sure that the module is the new default module and no the patched one i created for feisty
<andrew__> Can someone tell me if there is a way to repair/revert my sound drivers and config rather than reinstall the entire OS?
<sjs> <koresko> so what do i do about ACPI or APM? what kinda param do i need?
<shiwaraya> amenado--> thanks very much, i got it
<amenado> shiwaraya-> you're welcome, again try to learn command lines and not rely too much on gui
<koresko> <Hilikus> Hm, the modules for a given kernel version are normally installed in /lib/modules/kernelversion so there isn't much chance the wrong one would get loaded unless you did something weird.
<krammer> hi I am stuck in the shutdown process it is showing will restart but nothing is happening
<Hilikus> koresko i see
<dsnyders> Hi all! My k3b stopped working, and I'm getting a DCOP aborting message when I run from a terminal.  Anybody else having this problem?
<_Oz_> dr_willis: re KDE and compiz, is it...  not ideal?  Is compiz best utilized in the gnome desktop?
<koresko> <sjs> From (vague, unreliable) memory, ACPI=off, APM=off.
<tushyd> hey, my little battery button went away on my notification area... how do I get it back??
<amenado> krammer-> press the on/off switch for a few secs
<shiwaraya> I backed up on different partition all that i needed from my home folder, do i need to back up something else
<FourX4Luvn> tushyd: Did it go away because your battery is fully charged?  Or you mean it's completely absent?
<krammer> ive tried that and rebooted then i tried to c if it would do it again and it did
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  i dont find compiz that useable at times...
<amenado> shiwaraya-> only the ones you consider important
<koresko> <Hilikus> I've seen some modules segfault if they're given the wrong params.
<tushyd> FourX4Luvn... I'm a moron.
<tushyd> thanks anyways!
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  and kde4 is working on their own alternative. so use it if you want. just dont get too addicted to it. :)
<FourX4Luvn> tushyd: No worries.
<koresko> Could that be happening here?  You could test by loading the module from the commandline.
<shiwaraya> amenado--> i will follow your tip, i got into ubuntu pretty fast and even though i can do many advanced things i did not know live version needed to run sudo, i forgot also the browser was nautilus
<Hilikus> koresko i dont give it any arguments, just modprobe lirc_pvr150
<_Oz_> dr_willis: many of the plugins I find really useful.  I love the desktop cube "flicker" using the scroll wheel at the edges of the screen.  And I love being able to scroll through applications with that enlarged thingie.
<shiwaraya> amenado--> tx again, im ready to reinstall then
<koresko> <Hilikus> Is there anything interesting in your dmesg or /var/log/modules (you can 'tail' them to see)
<_Oz_> kde4 is working on a compiz clone?
<_Oz_> to be used solely in kde4?
<_Oz_> Sometimes I wonder if there are too many variants of ubuntu.
<FourX4Luvn> hah!
<credible> _Oz_: kde4's window manager has an opengl composite manager similar to compiz, yes
<FourX4Luvn> too many variants of Linux, period.. but then that's the freedom of choice, eh?
<min1> mino: bla
<_Oz_> edubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu-orangehat, etc
<_Oz_> fourX4Luvn: hey, it's all (well, mostly) free, that's all I care about.
<FourX4Luvn> ubuntu-orangehat?  WTH?  Ubuntu with RPM instead of .deb?
<danbhfive> geobuntu?
<amenado> but they all have /root /etc/passwd /etc/group
<_Oz_> If I could figure out a way to move on from photoshop and illustrator, I'd be open-source in all things.
<amenado> _Oz_-> look into blender and inkscape
<soulburner> oh wow
<soulburner> firestarter is awesome
<lyag> _Oz_: gimp
<FourX4Luvn> blender for photos?  Umm.. no
<amenado> and gimp
<sjs> <koresko> so like i press F6 (other options) then it's "Boot Options t=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quietsplash --"
<xoai> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<FourX4Luvn> and the gimp is great for beginning stuff.. but it doesn't begin to touch Photoshop when it comes to advanced editing, sorry.
<krammer> now my keyboard doesnt even work in a chat area any thoughts ???
<sjs> <koresko> then ACPI=off?
<koresko> <sjs> It might be worth a shot
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  i find the cube useless.. The wife does like the zoom in feature. and the invert feature.  Other then those 2.. i dont use the rest
<shiwaraya> other question, when i start live cd, i always choose manually o ran VGA1024x768 but the screen goes 1280x1024 and installs on that resolution. is this a common problem?
<_Oz_> lyag: yeah, I've messed around with gimp.  It's not bad, but...  well...  photoshop is pretty hard to beat.
<FourX4Luvn> Unfortunately I have to go with _Oz_ on that one and say there's no equivelant in the FOSS world for Photoshop
<ubuntu_> i installed windows xp after installing ubuntu and lost the grub thing and dont have high speed so i cant get an alternate cd but i have a fat32 partition in which i can copy files to but this live cd wont allow me to copy paste those files from my previous ubuntu installation! it copies the folder but never the contents!!
<_Oz_> photoshop is the industry standard.
<fevel> so?
<FourX4Luvn> Believe me, I'd LOVE to ditch Adobe, too.
<sjs> <koresko> still freezes after trying either one of them :(
<_Oz_> Yeah, gimp is about...  oh... 50% of what photoshop is.
<danbhfive> ubuntu_ do you have the live-cd?
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  photoshop really beats up on my checkbook also...
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  i will stick with gimp. :)
<lyag> _Oz_: Yes and windowd is the defacto standard too, but ask me if I care.
<ubuntu_> danbhfive: im using ubuntu 7.10 live cd
<fevel> exactly
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gimme_snuggles> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<koresko> <Hilikus> It looks like the lirc modules are part of the linux-ubuntu-modules package.  You can use Synaptic to reinstall that package, and you should get a fresh version.
<FourX4Luvn> lyag: Difference here is Linux is more capable than the standard.. but the imaging standard is still the best out there
<fevel> its all about going against industry standards
<lyag> winword  sorry, I misspelled it.
<fevel> and doing better without them
<fevel> freely
<Hilikus> koresko ok, ill try that
<lilg111111_> i have kiba dock running and its stuck in the top corner and will not move, how do i get it to move
<_Oz_> lyag: it's not that it's the industry standard for that sake alone, it's just...  far, FAR better than anything out there.  FAR better.
<_Oz_> gimp is...  well...  nice.
<koresko> <sjs> Hm.  Have you googled for 'linux' and your PC's model number?  Sometimes that'll turn up a page with info on how to get the box to boot.
<_Oz_> But if you're a graphics professional, you MUST use photoshop.
<ubuntu_> do i have to make a new grub?? cant i just copy the files...i have no floppies
<fevel> I will need a good example that proves adobes superiority
<_Oz_> ubuntu_: http://apcmag.com/dualboot
<FourX4Luvn> fevel: Do any pro level work with Gimp and you'll see
<fevel> and not that cmyk bull
<danbhfive> ubuntu_:  if you can boot the live cd, you are all set
<_Oz_> ubuntu_: there are instructions there for getting GRUB back
<fevel> pro level work
<fevel> ??
<meekolope> !duelboot
<fevel> whats that?
<FourX4Luvn> Exactly my point :)
<koresko> <sjs> I'm still thinking about what other params to try.  Sometimes changing the way the IRQs are assigned can help (e.g., turning off APIC)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> danbhfive: omg, im saved! :D
<lyag> _Oz_: Better stick with MS Windows then.
<_Oz_> ubuntu_: that is normal when you install ubuntu first and XP second...  generally it's much easier to install XP FIRST and ubuntu second
<_Oz_> lyag: I dual-boot.  It's the only way, really.
<shiwaraya>  when i start live cd, i always choose manually o ran VGA1024x768 but the screen goes 1280x1024 and installs on that resolution. is this a common problem? i cannot change the resolution after install
<ubuntu_> _Oz_: i no but im trying to share an internet connection and went to windows as a temporary solution
<fevel> youll have to boot up from live cd and reinstall grub
<FourX4Luvn> gimp is fine for cropping and layers and such..
<meekolope> ubuntu: Oz is right about that, you will have to boot up a live cd and install grub or lilo to the MBR
<_Oz_> I love Ubuntu and Linux.  It's one of the areas that are really hard for open-source companies to close the gap in.  Adobe has such a huge lead, and they have a huge staff working on the product.  It's a tough task for Linux to try to compete in that department.
<lyag> _Oz_: Yep, that's what I have on my laptop.  But have KVM switch here and to PCs
<meekolope> ubuntu_ : for a full fix that is
<sada> check out #wbm 's webcast guys there is like over 300 people watching it its like crazyness
<fevel> _Oz_: I dont believe you
<fevel> _Oz_: I think youre lying
<lilg111111_> i have kiba dock running and its stuck in the top corner and will not move, how do i get it to move
<_Oz_> ubuntu_: you'll be able to get ubuntu and GRUB back.  M$ likes to trample every other OS...  linux is respectful of other installations, M$ is not.  So follow the instructions in that tutorial and your dual boot will be back.
<lyag> _Oz_: But the Linux OS is far better in many many ways.  I rarely use MS Windows.
<sada> OZ wtf
<sada> its superior in every way
<_Oz_> lyag: I agree with you.
<fevel> _Oz_: it seems youve read that off a magazine
<_Oz_> Read what?
<sada> i still prefer slackware :p ubuntu though for my desktop
<_Oz_> My man, I make a living in Adobe Photoshop.  I've used it since Photoshop 2.0.  :)
<fevel> <_Oz_> I love Ubuntu and Linux.  It's one of the areas that are really hard for open-source companies to close the gap in.  Adobe has such a huge lead, and they have a huge staff working on the product.  It's a tough task for Linux to try to compete in that department.
<fevel> I dont see their lead
<fevel> oh
<_Oz_> fevel: that is the truth.
<fevel> you mean users?
<_Oz_> Oh, they have a huge lead.
<_Oz_> Trust me.
<sada> wtf man use the Gimp
<fevel> lead in wat?
<_Oz_> Gimp is cool.  No professional worth his salt will choose it over Photoshop.  Sorry.
<FourX4Luvn> fevel: http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/photoshopextended/features/allfeatures/
<meekolope> ubuntu_: u understand that?
<fevel> lol
<sada> u can do lots with the gimp
<sada> u just need to rtfm
<fevel> exactly
<ubuntu_> meekolope: understand wat?
<fevel> _Oz_: I guarentee you...that is not the truth
<koresko> <sjs> You might also try turning on 'irqpoll' (kernel boot parameter)
<FourX4Luvn> Ok.. show me where you can do.. just as an example, something like CS3's Movie Paint in the gimp
<fevel> if you tell me more graphics professionals use adobe rather than gimp, then I believe you
<FourX4Luvn> If you're not sure what that is, check out the link I just posted
<fevel> but they just grew up on that
<danbhfive> !ot | sada fevel _Oz_ please try to take it to offtopic
<ubotu> sada fevel _Oz_ please try to take it to offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Oz_> fevel, I think you misunderstand me.  I think Linux is far superior to M$ Windows.  No two ways about it.  But in INDIVIDUAL APPLICATIONS, sometimes the Windows is superior and it'll be a long time before any open source company can begin to close the gap.  Photoshop is one of those mammoth products with many years of development that will be virtually impossible to beat with an open-source offering.
<_Oz_> Right.  Sorry, danbhfive.  You are absolutely correct.
<fevel> no I undrtstand...you just like ps! Dont get me wrong either
<fevel> im not tryong to be rude or anything
<_Oz_> No offense taken.
<FourX4Luvn> Nor I.. just so it's known
<fevel> you guys rock
<fevel> just a little discussion =D
<FourX4Luvn> I just have to take _Oz_'s side here, even though I'd love to kick Adobe to the curb
<fevel> a little itty flame =P
<J-_> where can I get the w3c plugin for gedit?
<yellowSubMar> hello
<Dr_willis> I just want my Good old Deluxe Paint  - from the Amiga days.. for Linux! :0 I dont need Photoshop to edit my icons. :)
<FourX4Luvn> Amiga!
<meekolope> i am QUIET offended sirs!
<_Oz_> Ah!  Amiga.  Videotoaster.
<_Oz_> Great memories.
<FourX4Luvn> Rock on Amiga fans!
<meekolope> I recommend a duel!
<_Oz_> Okay, too much offtopic chatter, my friends.
<_Oz_> We will get booted if we don't cut it and get back to business.
<fevel> I just think you can do every thing on gimp...but not off the box though...needs some tinckering and stuff
<meekolope> Right
<fevel> cut cut
<meekolope> Who has a problem they need help with?
<Dr_willis> I do belive i saw a deluxpaint clone at one time . ages ago for linux.. but cant rember its name
<Dr_willis> anyone recall seeing one?
 * FourX4Luvn joins ubuntu-offtopic
<shiwaraya> what is the lightest version of ubuntu to run on a pentium 400Mhz 512RAM and 4MB Graphics Card?
<fevel> I do...any idea on getting videos on touch?
<Dr_willis> shiwaraya,  i would say try xubuntu on that
<fevel> and photos and  other stuff rather than music
<_Oz_> shiwaraya: xubuntu
<yellowSubMar> I came here earlier with a problem on some keys (such as quotation marks or the letter 'g') not working with the shift key. I was told to turn on nodeadkeys, so I ended up just googling it and writing it in to my xorg.conf. however, the problem still remains. I don't look as 'professional' typing with lowercase letters. :(
<Ububegin> Does anyone know how to set up java in firefox
<Stargazer> "Error (camorama) 'Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection.'" for philips spc325nc webcam, how do fix this ???
<shiwaraya> thanks, downloading now
<fevel> yellowSubMar: have you checked your hardware?
<bulwynkl>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, Are you sure your keyboard is working properly?
<yellowSubMar> I guess I should check on another computer before coming back. thanks!
<Flannel> amenado: gksudo and gksu both work
<sjs> <koresko> hmm reading off this site where he said he tried installing kubuntu on this same model and stalls upon bootup. http://www.geocities.com/kingttx/Linux/FC5onPresario.html
<jackdaw> yo
<klownish> hm..
<bulwynkl> Hi all... trying to get an old IOMEGA zip 100 drive connected.  tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IomegaZIPDrive but on mount it complains mount: special device /dev/sda4 does not exist any suggestions?
<omegachaos> lol... why do you guys love Ubuntu
<omegachaos> :P
<fevel> i just love open source
<koresko> <sjs> Hm, you might try just copying the kernel params he used (the ones that start with "noapic")
<omegachaos> ha ha... that's true
<fevel> I happen to use ubuntu on my lappy
<omegachaos> cool.
<omegachaos> I want it on my iBook G3 Clamshell.
<fevel> I do Find it rather awesome
<omegachaos> :P
<omegachaos> I find Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard awesome as well.. :P
<Trel> I don't think Leopard will run on a G3
<koresko> <sjs> It's not guaranteed to work since he was using a pretty old kernel (couple of years old I think)
<omegachaos> I know that.
<omegachaos> I said I want UBUNTU on my iBook g3.
<fevel> omegachaos: I dont...try opening a directory with 10000 files on finder
<Trel> So install it :)
<Dr_willis> My iMAC makes an awsome doorstop!
<Dr_willis> :)
<coreyo_> is there  a way to keep ubuntu from automounting one specific usb device when I insert it into my computer?
<meekolope> lol
<omegachaos> All you linux users are sooo technical. lol
<koresko> <omegachaos> Just FYI, I run Gutsy on a g3 iMac with 128 MB.
<omegachaos> Mac users are dense.
<fevel> your mac will blow turning your face black and your hair spicky
<omegachaos> We are
<omegachaos> I admit it
<shiwaraya> I choose to run live ubuntu in fixed 1024x768 resolution but it runs in much bigger so i cant read. does setting VGA at live startup works?
<omegachaos> what?
<mandarin> bonsoir  do you speak french ?
<omegachaos> My Mac is awesome. I love it.. best colaboration of hardware and software ever.
<omegachaos> :)
<omegachaos> Same with the iPhone.
<fevel> how the heck do I get an ipod touch working on an open system??? ...not to mention that
<omegachaos> lol
<omegachaos> Apple simply doesnt care about you guys left out in the dark.
<omegachaos> You have you own community.
<fevel> I now use my touch as a flashlight
<omegachaos> We have ours.
<Trel> Doesn't gtkpod work with the Touch?
<fevel> yes it does
<fevel> but cant figure out how to add videos and photos
<Chrisie> Evening, Anyone find that Trackerd in Gutsy doesn't index everything it should in Evolution whem compared to beagle
<sjs> <koresko> shucks still not working, let me read around some forums and see
<Basim> what is the best linux for runing games?
<Trel> fevel: Jailbreak and SSH I'd imagine.
<shiwaraya> how much is iphone in your countries? here in spain is so expensive nobody has it
<fevel> I can access my computer remotely though...using touch...whydidnt apple think of that omegachaos???
<omegachaos> it would be great if linux could run on the iPhone
<omegachaos> wouldn't you say?
<fevel> it does
<Trel> omegachaos: Just wait for Andriod.
<fevel> bsd dubsystem
<omegachaos> Yeah.
<omegachaos> THat's true.. but not on there by default.
<Klowner> Nokia N810s look nice
<omegachaos> ewww.. Nokia.
<koresko> <sjs> Sorry to hear it's still a no-go.  Forums might help.  Probably possible to boot with the right combination of params but I think it may come down to trial and error.
<garryopia> if i set up thunderbird to access my gmail account, will emails that I read in thunderbird appear as read in my actual gmail inbox?
<x10-dead> i need help trying to get ess1879 sound to work on ubuntu 7.10
<Klowner> omegachaos: eew mac.. :/
<klownish> garryopia: yes.
<fevel> i like macs
<omegachaos> what? eww.. linux in general.. you are such an os racist
<fevel> dont like the software though
<Starnestommy> garryopia: if you have gmail set up correctly
<Basim> what is the best linux for runing games?
<ubuntuuser> hi. I downloaded an binary ATI driver from their official page, and after running the .run file I got two options: generate distribution specific driver pakage or install driver, what should I choose?
<garryopia> Starnestommy, how would I go about doing that?
<Klowner> omegachaos: I own a mac too, just irked by your polarized system views
<omegachaos> lol
<Klowner> there's nothing inherently wrong with nokia
<x10-dead> anyone?
<Nissan_350Z> o need help with installing Ubuntu
<Nissan_350Z> *i
<omegachaos> Are macs hackable? Answer me.
<omegachaos> :P
<meekolope> ooooo Android looks cool
<omegachaos> I just want to know
<omegachaos> :P
<danbhfive> !ot | omegachaos
<ubotu> omegachaos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<meekolope> omegachaos: yes
<mmjack> Hi. how can i change the splashscreen that comes up before and just after the login to somthing else?
<fevel> you see omegachaos... I cant really love some thing thats not actually mine. So I have a big problem there
<omegachaos> Oh.. yeah well ok.
<omegachaos> I'm at the worst possible place for a Mac user.
<omegachaos> lol
<Nissan_350Z> anyone?
<Basim> what is the best linux for runing games?
<fevel> but I think the hardware is pretty
<Trel> x10-dead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604060&highlight=ess1879
<omegachaos> :P
<ubuntuuser> hi. I downloaded an binary ATI driver from their official page, and after running the .run file I got two options: generate distribution specific driver package or install driver, what should I choose?
<omegachaos> Apple = show off.
<fevel> Basim: they are pretty much the same
<fevel> yeah
<Starnestommy> garryopia: in gmail, Settings > Forwarding > Pop Download should be set to "Enable pop for all mail that arrives fron now on" and select "Archive Gmail's copy" in the dropdown
<Trel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fevel> I do show off my touch a lot
<x10-dead> i need help trying to get ess1879 sound to work on ubuntu 7.10
<fevel> the dumb girls love it
<Trel> x10-dead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604060&highlight=ess1879
<omegachaos> Apple's OS is very nice.. but I feel it's turning into vista. O_O
<garryopia> Starnestommy, thanks a lot!
<fevel> dumb but pretty
<Klowner> ubuntuuser: you should be installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<Pricey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Starnestommy> garryopia: and make sutre imap is enabled
<mmjack> How to i change the brown splash screen just before and after loading?
<x10-dead> thanks
<ubuntuuser> Klowner: I can get this with apt-get, ?
<Klowner> ubuntuuser: yah
<box-> is there a program out there that is something like the vista sidebar for ubuntu ?
<Nissan_350Z> Ok i have the Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon and when i go to the Live CD it freezes when i get to the Step one, umm any ideas on how to Bypass the Live CD thing?
<Starnestommy> box-: gdesklets?
<Klowner> ubuntuuser: or use the restricted driver manager
<fevel> so Pricey... any ideas how to get videos onto ipod touchon ubuntu?
<Klowner> ubuntuuser: System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager
<Pricey> fevel, no idea
<Chrisie> screenlets box-
<fevel> oh ok then
<x10-dead> anyone else watching knight rider?
<ricky_clarkson> box-: So there are people who don't disable those? ;)
<Klowner> x10-dead: it's ruining my childhood
<x10-dead> it's ok so far
<fevel> omegachaos: ever try getting ubuntu onto a mac?
<Basim> what is the best linux for runing games?
<Nissan_350Z> Ok i have the Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon and when i go to the Live CD it freezes when i get to the Step one, umm any ideas on how to Bypass the Live CD thing, like type i different boot option?
<Klowner> Basim: they're all the same
<omegachaos> MACS
<omegachaos> MACS
<omegachaos> sca
<omegachaos> sf
<omegachaos> asdfg
<omegachaos> as
<FloodBot1> omegachaos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuuser> Klowner: yes I got this driver, but compiz is now working with it.
<eggy> hm - I'm expericing problems loading snd-bt-sco - it has problems locating symbols - I'm running Kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (2.6.22-14.52), any suggestions?
<box-> is there a program out there that is something like the vista sidebar for ubuntu ?
<fevel> box-: there is...cant remember the name though
<Chrisie> www.screenlets.org box-
<fevel> oh yeah
<meekolope> fevel: check this out. mostly the comments at the bottom
<danbhfive> woohooo! you go floodbot!
<fevel> thats one choice
<meekolope> fevel: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/01/convert-dvds-for-your-ipod-touchiphone-with-handbrakegtk/
<fevel> thanks a lot friend!
<Klowner> box-: or gdesklets
<Nissan_350Z> no one?
<Klowner> thank you floodbot
<meekolope> fevel: no problem, i just found it but it might be of help to u
<Klowner> Nissan_350Z: ask a question :)
<Nissan_350Z> Ok i have the Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon and when i go to the Live CD it freezes when i get to the Step one, umm any ideas on how to Bypass the Live CD thing, like type i different boot option?
<Nissan_350Z> :D
<senna> gjh
<yellowSubMar> I'm having some keyboard issues with the shift keys and certain characters. I use a Saitek Eclipse II which I have tested to work without these problems on another machine, and I have gone into the xorg.conf file to enable 'nodeadkeys'. I use gutsy, and I cannot figure out how to fix this problem.
<_Oz_> freezes? hmm.  do you have any weirdo USB devices attached, Nissan_350Z?
<Nissan_350Z> nope
<pajamian> Nissan_350Z: download the alternate install CD
<Klowner> Nissan_350Z: have plenty of ram?
<_Oz_> yellowSubMar: do you have an el-cheapo keyboard you can try?
<Nissan_350Z> its got 160MB of ram
<eggy> hm - I'm expericing problems loading snd-bt-sco - it has problems locating symbols - I'm running Kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (2.6.22-14.52 gutsy), any suggestions?
<pajamian> Nissan_350Z: 160M is pretty low for the live CD, you should be able to install from the alternate install CD
<Nissan_350Z> i need a boot option (to type in) that will get me right to the Setup
<Basim> how can i choose the best linux for me?
<fevel> yellowSubMar: try anther keyboard on the machine
<Klowner> Basim: keep installing new distros until you find one that you like
<fevel> yellowSubMar: without issues youll be sure its a software related bug
<Nissan_350Z> any ideas?
<fevel> still cant believe it is though
<codename> I have a question, what does it mean, if your desktop suddenly goes to a black screen, like it does right before it boots up, and then it takes you back to the login screen?
<billytwowilly>  what is the linux equivalent of fdisk /mbr ?
<Klowner> Nissan_350Z: download the alternate install cd and boot it
<fevel> billytwowilly: its really not that simple
<meekolope> Nissan_350Z,: check out this web site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<fevel> billytwowilly: whats the actual problem?
<ClintZ28> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10...just compiled the latest alsa drivers from a snapshot in hope of getting my creative X-FI soundcard to work..when I try to load the module (after a successful compilation, I get errors saying uknown symbol...how do I go about fixing this?
<spudratic0> code name check your screen saver and power settings
<Nissan_350Z> Klowner> i would have to order it, wouldnt i? i only get 26.4 kbps of Dial up internet, lol
<billytwowilly> fevel: It's complicated. I want a clean mbr so I can reinstall kubuntu.
<yellowSubMar> _Oz_: I'll go find it right now.
<Klowner> Nissan_350Z: ah.. I've been there before :[
<codename> I was watching a video and doing the cube at the time.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm having problems with k3b.  I get a DCOP aborting message.  I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling k3b with no change.  Any suggestions?
<pajamian> Nissan_350Z: you can download it from ubuntu and burn it yourself if you have a CD burner.
<codename> I'm on a destkop.
<billytwowilly> fevel: right now when I try and reinstall none of my partitions show up. It's because I have a wonky mbr I think.
<Nissan_350Z> ok meekolope
<Nissan_350Z> :D
<ubuntu_> Hi, since the LiveCD is loaded into RAM, can't I eject the disc while I'm on the live session?
<codename> no
<ubuntu_> :(
<codename> :(
<kostkon> ubuntu_, when you'll try to run an app it will need the cd again
<spudratic0> codename:system admin screen saver
<fevel> billytwowilly: do you have any operating systems installed?
<Klowner> Nissan_350Z: grab the bittorrent for it and download it over the span of 5 or 6 nights like I used to do, or find a friend with dsl/cable :
<codename> Hey spud, you think it could be a X crash?
<billytwowilly> I have windows vista  currently. I blew away gutsy already.
<ubuntu_> Any other live distro that'll let me eject the disc?
<pajamian> ubuntu_: it is not all loaded into RAM, just parts of it.  You would need a lot mroe RAM if the entire CD were to be loaded into RAM.
<fevel> so you can log into vista?
<billytwowilly> I suppose I could boot into windows and use fdisk /mbr
<Hallage> How do I reconfigure my keyboard, in a similar manner to the way you configure the utility in the alternate install with the ncurses interface? [Which of the following keys does your keyboard have, that kind of thing]?
<ubuntu_> pajamian: I have 2GB RAM
<clint_> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10...just compiled the latest alsa drivers from a snapshot in hope of getting my creative X-FI soundcard to work..when I try to load the module (after a successful compilation, I get errors saying uknown symbol...how do I go about fixing this?
<codename> <spudratic0>: because at the time of the incident I was watching a video and doing the desktop effects.
<billytwowilly> oh yah, is 32 bit linux as lame about more than 2 GB of ram as windows is?
<pajamian> ubuntu_: still the Live CD is designed to be used in as little as 200 megs or so.
<spudratic0> codename:sounds like you have it set for you to log on after the sceer saver comes on
<fevel> billytwowilly: are you trying to install ubuntu on another partition?
<Nissan_350Z> Klowner> its ok, meekolope go the website i needed, thanks a bunch guys :)
<norml_advocat1> hey dudes
<norml_advocat1> i am back
<ubuntu_> pajamian: Any other distro that'll let me eject the disc?
<codename> I know, but I wasn't idle.
<norml_advocat1> and my wireless works now
<norml_advocat1> you like that?
<norml_advocat1> huh?
<norml_advocat1> do ya?
<Klowner> billytwowilly: no
<pajamian> ubuntu_: I don't know, I haven't tried them.
<Hallage> How do I reconfigure my keyboard, in a similar manner to the way you configure the utility in the alternate install with the ncurses interface? [Which of the following keys does your keyboard have, that kind of thing]? I have done it before, and have tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but none of that works
<norml_advocat1> linux is the bomb
<billytwowilly> fevel: I will be I had it originally. I think I can just boot into windows and blow it away that way.
<dsnyders> Sigh!  Anybody know an alternative to k3b?
<mannytu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<billytwowilly> hmm. damnit, I can't because  I don't have grub installed anymore.
<codename> any ideas?
<billytwowilly> so how do I blow away grub and the mbr in linux?
<kostkon> ubuntu_, boot the livecd, run the app(s) you like from the cd and then remove it, it may work
<spudratic0> code name: ahh I just came to read and see your comment it's best to wait for someone who knows better than me just thought I could help
<fevel> billytwowilly: knew it
<ubuntu_> kostkon: The eject button's not working
<sneedly> hey
<sneedly> all
<ubuntu_> I need to write DVDs
<clint_> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10...just compiled the latest alsa drivers from a snapshot in hope of getting my creative X-FI soundcard to work..when I try to load the module (after a successful compilation, I get errors saying uknown symbol...how do I go about fixing this?
<billytwowilly> fevel:  so tell me how to blow away the mbr then.
<Nissan_350Z> bye guys thanks a bunch!
<Nissan_350Z> :D
<Klowner> billytwowilly: replace with a windows mbr you mean? not just "blow away"
<pajamian> ubuntu_: you may be able to create a ramdisk and copy the live CD image to it, then switch over, but I honestly don't know how to do that, I've never tried.
<koresko> kostkon: What happens if you just type 'eject' in a terminal?
<fevel> billytwowilly: just boot from ubuntu live cd reinstall it on a blank partition, it will automtically locate vista partition and add it to grub
<sneedly> how do I open a folder in terminal
<bulwynkl> never mind, I worked it out... (bit noisy in here)
<sneedly> i did the dir
<fevel> billytwowilly: just DONT BLOW YOUR VISTA PARTITION
<billytwowilly> Klowner, no I don't care what it does. I just want it gone. Doesn't have to be windows mbr, just has to have current mbr obliterated.
<Hallage> How do I reconfigure my keyboard, in a similar manner to the way you'd use the  configure utility in the alternate install (with the ncurses interface)? ["Which of the following keys does your keyboard have", that kind of thing]? I have done it before, and have tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but none of that works
<kostkon> koresko, no clue
<ubuntu_> k I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu then to write my CDs before I format yet once again
<newbuntu22> how can i check what version of xorg xserver i have?
<fapril> how do you properly remove a usb disk so that every time i re-mount it i have to "reset the $logfile"
<billytwowilly> fevel: yah, I know. I'm not a linux idiot. I've been using linux for a decade and a half.
<codename> <spudratic0>: because at the time of the incident I was watching a video and doing the desktop effects. I was not Idle.
<billytwowilly> I just wan the simple answer to "how do I delete my mbr?"
<fevel> cant see the problem then
<codename> I was watching a video and doing the cube at the time. I was not idle.
<Newbuntu2> can anyone help me with VNC? If I try to open synaptic manager, or wait a few minutes, it freezes my linux box...
<sneedly> I am a linux idiot that came to the good side a few days ago
<codename> I have a question, what does it mean, if your desktop suddenly goes to a black screen, like it does right before it boots up, and then it takes you back to the login screen? I was not Idle, possibly a X crash?
<Klowner> billytwowilly: so write zeroes to it using dd
<pajamian> ubuntu_: maybe you can borrow a friend's computer, heh.  I would give knoppix a try, though.  I still don't know if it will let you eject the CD.
<coz_> hey guys  in feisty  and installed everything but all of a sudden gimp-svg plugin is no longer aviable   any  solutions?
<ubuntu_> pajamian: I could, but the files I need to write are on my hard disk
<newbuntu22> newbuntu2: you copied my name
<billytwowilly> Klowner: ok, how do I do that?
<spudratic0> codename: I'm new to ubuntu myself lol so your guess is as good as mine>i'm a noob also.thats why I'm here to read lol
<Hallage> How do I reconfigure my keyboard, in a similar manner to the way you'd use the  configure utility in the alternate install (with the ncurses interface)? ["Which of the following keys does your keyboard have", that kind of thing]? I have done it before, and have tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but none of that works. Anyone?
<codename> ohh nice
<codename> I've used Ubuntu for about a year now
<sneedly> How do you find a folder in terminal and go to it
<codename> buttt first time this has happened to me
<pajamian> ubuntu_: check distrowatch, you may be able to find a distro there you can use.
<newbuntu22> codename: how can i check what version of xorg xserver i'm using?
<ubuntu_> okay
<Klowner> billytwowilly: you need to retain the partition table though?
<spudratic0> codename I would say you were not touching any keys or the mouse and it went off vlc used to do this to me in windows
<yellowSubMar> fevel: I have two cheap ps/2 keyboards, but I don't have a converter or port on my computer
<sneedly> i need to find my desktop a folder then open the install file
<codename> asiest way is to just look at Xorg.0.log
<newbuntu22> thank you :)
<billytwowilly> Klowner: yes, I need the partition table.
<eekrano> sneedly, cd ~/Desktop
<codename> <newbuntu22>: easiest way to check your Xorg.0.log file
<codename> np newbuntu
<codename> :D
<codename> you know how to do that right?
<newbuntu22> once i find it, gpedit it
<codename> I think I had VLC going.
<Klowner> billytwowilly: I think dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdrive bs=466 count=1   would do it, I think..
<codename> or
<sneedly> eekrano: ty I have been at a cmd promp since i was 6 windows kill more of my brain cell than pot
<Klowner> billytwowilly: that should erase the code area of the MBR, according to wikipedia
<billytwowilly> Klowner: You don't sound very confident;)
<spudratic0> codename check your settings in both vlc and the screensaver settings might help
<bulwynkl> xrandr dual head question...  This works...
<bulwynkl> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1600x1200 --right-of VGA-0
<bulwynkl> on an ATI radeon 9550 - but seeming settings in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf don't..
<koolkat> How do I become a Documentation Member?
<eekrano> sneedly, welcome back =)
<_Oz_> koolkat: join #ubuntu-dev
<Klowner> billytwowilly: well the mbr contains the partition table as well, but I'm pretty sure the partition table is the last 66 bytes of the 512B mbr
<codename> hey newbuntu22
<spudratic0> codename there was always a glitsh with vlc I think it was to disable the screen saver option in vlc
<koolkat> _Oz_: Im wondering because I post alot of stuff in the help.ubuntu.com
<newbuntu22> codename: yes?
<codename> newbuntu22 if this helps /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<codename> thats where it is
<codename> :D
<Klowner> billytwowilly: to be safe, you could dd if=/dev/yourdrive of=mbr_backup.img bs=512 count=1  and copy it off somewhere safe
<_Oz_> koolkat: we'd be pleased to have you in that case.
<ClintZ28> Guys, have a general question...what causes errors about Unknown Symbols when trying to load a module?  I'm getting some when trying to load alsa-modules
<newbuntu22> thanks codename.. i just used search, but that would have been easier.. thanks again :)
<codename> It will tell ypu :D
<codename> Sorry about that
<Klowner> billytwowilly: then write the zeroes, and if it somehow fails miserably, just write the backup back ala dd if=mbr_backup.img of=/dev/yourdrive
<codename> newbuntu22 next time as well you can do it through terminal
<codename> newbuntu22 nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<havok73> Is there a command for echoing driver information?
<Hallage> How do I reconfigure my keyboard, in a similar manner to the way you'd use the  configure utility in the alternate install (with the ncurses interface)? ["Which of the following keys does your keyboard have", that kind of thing]? I have done it before, and have tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but none of that works
<billytwowilly> Klowner: Sweet! I think that did it!
<newbuntu22> codename: i'll try it this time to see how it works.. thank you
<eggy> I'm expericing problems loading snd-bt-sco on 7.10; It has problems locating symbols - I'm running Kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (2.6.22-14.52 gutsy), any suggestions?
<outsane> hey guys, i've got a quick question about installing apps.  when you save a .tar.gz file, where are you supposed to save it?
<sneedly> now the hard part i need to open a folder on the desktop I tried the samething but its not liking life? am i just a shitty typer
<Klowner> billytwowilly: for using linux since it was 2 years old, one would think you'd be more familiar with dd, but I'm glad it worked ;)
<newbuntu22> codename: i see i'm using 1.3.0.. supposedly a bug was fixed in xorg xserver 1.4.1... i want to update but (1) which download should i choose from synaptic package manager?  (just the xserver-xorg or one of the hundreds of other options?)  and (2) is there any way for me to 'roll back' the install if i have problems??
<Flannel> sneedly: You're in ~/Desktop, right?
<Chrisie> have a good evening all
<pajamian> outsane: wherever you want, I usually save them to my home directory.
<sneedly> yeah
<codename> I would try the Synaptic, that's your best bet.
<havok73> anyone? looking for a command line command to return video driver info
<codename> newbuntu22: I would try the Synaptic, that's your best bet.
<codename> WHOLY SHIT ITS LINUS
<linus-torvald> bwahahahahaha
<codename> HE JUST JOINED
<linus-torvald> ???
<codename> jk
<newbuntu22> haha
<eekrano> sneedly, try the first part of the name then <Tab>   ... (autocomplete) (spaces and suck need to be escaped)
<billytwowilly> Klowner: crap, you're right, it was 97 ish, which is 11 years, not the better part of 15
<billytwowilly> my bad.
<Flannel> newbuntu22: You'll need to wait for the new version (hardy) to get 1.4.1, Gutsy has (and always will have) 1.3.0
<outsane> pajamian: i tried that, but when i install them i never know where they go or where i'm supposed to install them.  i've been using the synapic package manager up till now, and i've looked at guides and even though i follow the directions the apps never work
<Klowner> billytwowilly: heh, about when I started I think
<_Oz_> Linus Torvald is in the channel, folks.
<codename> Linus I got some questions.
<pajamian> outsane: what app are you trying to install from source, and why?
<biouser> he is always here
<billytwowilly> I've been using the user friendly distros though;) Redhat, then suse, then ubuntu
<codename> Are you making a new Kernel as we speak?
<mannytu> !System Information Commands
<Flannel> !offtopic | codename
<ubotu> codename: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<biouser> not me
<billytwowilly> I never used linux because I wanted to, I used it because I hated the windows licence... Linux just recently got good enough to not make me regret that decision..
<jazz> hi, does any know how to install ati graphic drivers?
<newbuntu22> flannel: thanks for the information.. how will i get hardy when it is released?  will it show up on the 'update manager' ?
<codename> Soooo a 1337 Java Scripter Walks into a bar.
<sneedly> eekrano, hmm didnt do anything
<Flannel> newbuntu22: When hardy is released, you'll be notified in Update Manager, yeah.
<Klowner> billytwowilly: actually 1999 for me, now that I check the SuSE release history
<spudratic0> codename lol
<codename> Yep
<newbuntu22> flannel: thank you :)
<codename> Hardy will be amazing.
<newbuntu22> i am.. as the name implies. a newbaby
<outsane> pajamian: well, i've just been trying small things to try to teach myself, but they never work.  i wanted to go with unimportant apps so that if i screwed them up it wouldn't matter, you know?
<pajamian> Heh, Linux Torvald ... connecting from a Telecom Indonesia IP ... yeah, right.
<sneedly> eekrano, same cd ~/install  {then tab}
<bulwynkl> I'm having a bit of trouble here - I've tried using this channel multiple times over the last few years and rarely do I get anything like a response...
<pajamian> errr Linus
<eekrano> sneedly, try hitting <Tab> twice. If there are multiple matches it will list them to help you
<billytwowilly> Klowner: I don't think suse was even around when I started using linux...
<Trel> Have any of you ever used a monitor at a resolution around 1680x1050?
<Klowner> pajamian: he spelled his name incorrectly too ;)
<biouser> this channel is full of noise, here's some more
<newbuntu22> why will hardy be so good?
<Klowner> billytwowilly: 1.0 in '94
<Klowner> my first exposure to linux was suse 6.3
<billytwowilly> Klowner: mine was redhat 4.2 or 5. It was crap;)
<mzuverink> no matter what I do, I did the a2enmod userdir forced restart but it wont show user pages, whats the correct perms for public_html?
<Klowner> heh
<pajamian> outsane: ok, well usually they will install in the /usr/local directory, and you can specify the install location for most source packages in the ./configure state by specifying a --prefix=/path/to/where/you/want/it/installed
<chapocero> Hey guys, can somebody give me a hand? I am currently running of the live portion of a dvd for the 64-bit AMD version of Ubuntu. And as I am trying to install the operating sytem to the second partition of my hard drive, I am getting a "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." error. I have my single hard drive partitioned in 4 parts. With one 30gb for Vista, and two 10gb partitions for Ubuntu and fu
<sneedly> eekrano, I dont know what happened but I got there ( I think)
<eekrano> sneedly, hitting tab twice there would list the contents of the ~/install folder
<nickrud> mzuverink: your usual user perms
<pajamian> outsane: for example, if I were going to install pidgin from source and wanted it in the /usr/local/pidgin directory then I would do: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/pidgin
<mzuverink> nickrud, ok
<eekrano> hehe. if you do the command `pwd` what is the output?
<sneedly> eekrano, no its a really long name install_flash_player_9_linux
<dark-knight> I can't for the life of me run amule as user
<nickrud> chapocero: at some point you need to identify a partition as  '   /    '
<Klowner> Trel: does 1600x1200 count?
<Trel> I assume so
<luckyone> hello all
<Trel> Do you see any compiz performance issues?
<dark-knight> I have tried uninstall and reinstall
<outsane> pajamian: whenever i tried the ./configure it didn't work.  i did the gunzip it worked fine, and then (as far as i know) the next step is to do ./configure in that directory, right?  it just doesn't work.
<luckyone> does anyone know how to make f-spot scan for new files in the Photos directory?
<Klowner> Trel: ah, I don't use compiz.. too slow
<Trel> I'm fairly certain this onboard video is going to struggle with it, but I was just curious if anyone else had seen some fade in/fade out issues.
<nickrud> dark-knight: ls -ld ~/.aMule , what's the permissions on that?
<pajamian> outsane: usually if ./configure doesn't work it means you are missing libraries on your computer that are needed to compile the program.
<icesword> outsane, what error it gave u
<nickrud> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eekrano> sneedly, <Tab> attempts to complete whatever it is you are typeing, so you must first start typing "inst" then <Tab> should fill in the file name
<outsane> icesword: i believe it said that there was nothing to configure, i'm trying to get back to the window right now
<luckyone> any f-spot users?
<dark-knight> nickrud drwx------ 4
<icesword> heheh
<nickrud> dark-knight: and you're the user, not root?
<mzuverink> nickrud, it still says dir/~user not founf, any idea?
<dark-knight> right
<Xbehave> how do i fix this? "FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko)"
<havok73> Anyone able to tell me how to find my video driver Version?
<pajamian> outsane: you usually have to install lots of extra -dev packages to get a program to compile from source.
<nickrud> mzuverink: did you restart apache? I simply did sudo a2enmod userdir
<Klowner> Trel: I have an nvidia geforce gt 7600 and it stutters a bit when beginning a window drag, etc.
<dsnyders> Is anyone familiar with DCOP?
<mzuverink> nickrud, forced restart
<nickrud> dark-knight: try moving that dir
<pajamian> outsane: if that program has a source package in one of the ubuntu repositories then there is a command that makes installing those packages a lot easier, but I forget what it is (unfortunately).
<dark-knight> as user or root?
<nickrud> mzuverink: and you went to  localhost/~user
<mzuverink> nickrud, yes
<Trel> Klowner: This is just a 945G onboard video system. EXA acceleration helps a great deal, but it is still a bit shaky from time to time.
<nickrud> dark-knight: if it's owned by you, you can remove it
<Klowner> Trel: I don't think it's a resolution issue so much though.. I attribute it more to compiz immaturity
<outsane> pajamian: how do i know if i need more packages to make another work?
<nickrud> mzuverink: I don't know what would be causing that. wierd
<mzuverink> nickrud, doing a hardrest
<Trel> That might be the case. I still think the resolution is going to play a role as the system seems to struggle more with higher resolutions.
<Trel> No great surprise there though.
<sneedly> what does :Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<sneedly>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<sneedly>   mean in english
<nickrud> mzuverink: i'd do sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<dsnyders> outsane, this is why you use apt-get or synaptic.  They manage the package dependencies for you.
<Klowner> Trel: well yah, somewhat.. either due to fill-rate problems when redrawing the screen or rendering windows to textures
<pajamian> outsane: usually it will tell you in the output from ./configure what else you may need to enable certain features or just to get it to compile at all, but not always.  Sometimes it will go through ./configure just fine but die in the make stage if something is missing.
<mzuverink> nickrud, ok, thanks
<outsane> pajamian: here's the error message i get when i try ./configure: No such file or directory.
<eekrano> sneedly, are you on a 64 bit system?
<jim_beam> has anyone used keytouch with microsoft office keyboard or other special keyboard
<eekrano> havok73, what kind of video card?
<pajamian> outsane: how about starting from the beginning, what program are you trying to install?
<sneedly> eekrano, I think so.
<havok73> eekrano: intel x3100 (965)
<JoshJ> ugh i forgot how much of a headache setting up ndiswrapper is :(
<nickrud> sneedly: it means you can't use the adobe installer directly, run   sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<eekrano> nickrud, ty
<sneedly> eekrano, where is that??
<outsane> pajamian: i'm trying to install a code called tesseract, it's an OCR program.  i got it off google codes, just as my tester.
<eekrano> sneedly, from a command line- run the cmd nickrud just gave you
<BeastSE7> can someone give me a walkthrough on how to get atheros wireless working???
<melinate> evening folks... anyone know why running 'host servername' could return 7 different IP addresses [none of which are the correct address]?
<outsane> pajamian: i saved it to my desktop and unzipped it, but when i tried to do the ./configure it told me No such file or directory.
<pajamian> outsane: ok, and you have a tarball (.tar.gz) file for it?  and you expanded the tarball into a directory already?
<pajamian> outsane: you have to do the ./configure from inside the directory you unzipped to.
<outsane> pajamian: so when i type gunzip ~.tar.gz, that's not expanding it into a directory?
<trollboy> can you use a unhacked ipod with ubuntu yet?
<pajamian> outsane: you have to use tar to expand it
<icesword> tar zxf
<outsane> pajamian: how do i do that?
<BeastSE7> can any one help me please!
<eekrano> trollboy, yes
<DrBanzai> Does anybody here know why my programs take a long time to launch?  Fresh install of 7.10 on brand new hardware.  When I click the icon for Firefox for instance, it will say "stating firefox" for a while, then that goes away, and it just sits there for a while, the firefox finally comes up.  Does that same thing no matter what program I launch, even a terminal window.
<pajamian> outsane: tar xzf packagename.tar.gz
<Hammer89> anyone know why I can't adjust my screen's brightness? It doesn't appear in gnome-power-manager.... but I started gcong-editor and the option is there... but doesn't do anything if I change it
<sneedly> eekrano, E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<sneedly> eekrano, thats what it said
<eekrano> sneedly, which repos do you have enabled?
<eekrano> havok73, not sure exactly with the intels, what are you looking to do?
<nickrud> sneedly: eekrano sorry, it s flashplugin-nonfree, that was an old name I gave
<outsane> pajamian: i typed that and it says: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format / tar: Child returned status 1 / tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<JoshJ> it doesn't help that i have to deal with keyed wireless networks, which just makes it that much harder to test >:[
<supersako> hmm im having trouble getting a metacity theme installed?
<pajamian> outsane: probably because you already gunzipped it
<dark-knight> nickrud worked
<outsane> pajamian: so i wasn't supposed to gunzip it at all?  i am just supposed to type tar xzf?
<pajamian> outsane: in that case do: tar xf packagename.tar
<dark-knight> now frostwire anyreason it would not connect?
<pajamian> outsane: correct
<pajamian> outsane: tar does it for you
<supersako> i follow the directions, says the theme installed correctly and i dont see the new theme in the list for metacity
<sneedly> nickrud, ty its working
<outsane> pajamian: aha.  thank you.  i've got it working now.  thank you very much!
<pajamian> outsane: yw
<icesword> ...
<pajamian> outsane: let me know when ./configure fails
<outsane> pajamian: one last question!  once it's installed, where can i find it?  will it be under my applications menu?
<outsane> icesword: it didn't fail.
<icesword> outsane, ?
<eekrano> nickrud, heh, didnt even notice- and I double checked to be sure hehe... plugin and player look about the same when you look quickly
<pajamian> outsane: nope, probably not.
<outsane> icesword: ./configure worked fine.  :)
<krim> Let's say I have file1.txt and file2.txt, I want to rename them to file1.jpg and file2.jpg in cli, how would I do that?
<pajamian> outsane: I said that
<icesword> :)
<nickrud> eekrano: especially when I checked for flashplayer-nonfree, and apt-cache still shows it ;)
<icesword> krim, mv *.txt *.jpg
<outsane> pajamian: so, where do i find it?
<notyeta> hey, all, i wanna install ubuntu throw ISO, could u give me some advice?
<pajamian> outsane: I recommend you run configure this way, though...
<outsane> icesword: sorry, read that wrong.  thought you said it.  :)
<icesword> notyeta, throw iso?
<pajamian> outsane: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/tesseract
<notyeta> yep
<pajamian> outsane: then you will know where it is installed
<elm1> hey people
<icesword> notyeta, donno wht is it
<notyeta> now, i have this iso image, but i don't know how to do
<eekrano> nickrud, well at least you have an excuse- i went right a head with apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree and didn't see why it wasnt working for him ;)
<outsane> pajamian: aha.  can i move it after i use the make command?
<pajamian> outsane: no, you have to run make again
<icesword> notyeta, do u want to burd cd
<krim> icesword: mv: target `*.jpg' is not a directory
<spudratic0> notyeta you have to burn it to cd/dvd
<pajamian> brb
<notyeta> no, i didn't burn it
<shazow_> oh hi, sound in flash isn't working for me -- I have two sound cards, so i have /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2, I tried setting /etc/firefox/firefoxrc's FIREFOX_DSP="aoss", "auto" and "no" but no help... any ideas what else I could try?
<outsane> pajamian: thank you!
<havok73> eekrano: just want to see the version number of the driver
<icesword> krim, are u now in that dir which holds u *.txt
<nickrud> krim: renaming a group of files is kinda tricky on the cli, you need to write a little script
<sneedly> nickrud, now its saying its out of date but ill come back tomorrow i have things to do for class. thanks for all the help guys
<krim> icesword: Yes
<sneedly> goodbye all
<spudratic0> notyeta you have to burn it theen boot up with the cd or dvd in the drive
<notyeta> okay, lunch time
<eekrano> havok73, have you chacked your xorg logs?
<BeastSE7> HELLO!!!???
<icesword> krim,did u try that command,if u only got *.txt in that dir
<icesword> notyeta, where are u
<krim> icesword: yup
<havok73> eekrano: nope
<icesword> nickrud, u still there
<BeastSE7> i need help on WIFI
<nickrud> icesword: yes
<icesword> !wifi | BeastSE7
<ubotu> BeastSE7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<havok73> eekrano: just checked em,...say the driver name, but not version
<jack-desktop> from this line: "where 'snoopy' is the name of the machine, and '2' is the display number of the VNC server on that machine. Either the machine name or display number can be omitted. So for example ":1" means display number 1 on the same machine, and "snoopy" means "snoopy:0" i.e. display 0 on machine "snoopy". what is a display?
<icesword> nickrud, i want to ask how to rename some *.txt to *.jpg
<BeastSE7> k
<eekrano> havok73, sry, a little out of my realm- I can see my version in dmesg- if you'd like to try that as well
<Owner> Hi , there is no any PVM Package for Ubuntu ? how can I install that  please help
<Owner> ;[]p'   7 \tg 5rfAS z\
<nickrud> icesword: looking at some utils; gprename, mrename seem like they may do the job
<arbir> is back
<eekrano> havok73, (i have nvidia btw)
<arbir> does anybody use Xmms here ?
<talonz> i read this howto on the the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370&page=16 worked great but every time i reboot i have to do it again can someone tell me how to make that stick please
<jebblue> arbir i do
<outsane> arbir: i have xmms
<nickrud> icesword: the times I've had to rename a bunch of files I've used gui tools like prefixsuffix
<eekrano> havok73, i have intel on my laptop- but thats in the car right now..
<Starnestommy> Owner: there are a few in the repositories.  Run 'aptitude search pvm' to find them
<arbir> jebblue: how can i increase the size of the window
<jebblue> arbir am right now too
<havok73> eekrano: u just use dmesg or you grep something?
<arbir> jebblue: with my resolution, its super small.. even squinting does not help much
<dsnyders> arbir, I use mplayer.  One app to rule them all...
<BodOmLaW> i have a bizzare problem
<MrSmurfing> join #cisco
<arbir> jebblue: i manged to increase the font size.....
<jebblue> arbir i dont think you can?
<eekrano> havok73, i grep NV but obviously that is for nvidia
<arbir> dsnyders: xmms is super light....
<Owner> <Starnestommy> I did right not , I got nothin :(
<arbir> dsnyders: xmms is like the little hobbit , which cannot be rule by all ;-)
<jebblue> arbir how about options | double size
<elm1> lol
<arbir> jebblue: let me see that
<BodOmLaW> whenever i try to play a video file that was extracted, I get a pink corrupted video, but only the second time and after. but not first wtf?
<Starnestommy> Owner: are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<fapril> I hit delete on a folder and its not in my trash... where's the 'undo' option ???
<arbir> jebblue: you are the best ;-)
<Owner> <Starnestommy> yes
<jebblue> arbir thx :)
<Starnestommy> Owner: do you have the universe repositories enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources?
<arbir> now jebblue..... tell me.. how can i increase the playlist window size
<arbir> jebblue: the resize arrow does not appear
<Owner> <Starnestommy> no I'm new in Ubuntu I don't know what I have to do
<fapril> HELP... I hit 'del' key on a folder and its not in my trash... where's the 'undo' option ???
<arbir> jebblue: i spoke too soon
<arbir> jebblue:  i got it.. thanks .. you rock, and so does xmms
<nickrud> fapril: what folder was the folder you deleted in?
<arbir> jebblue: a few more things to discuss about xmms ?
<fapril> nickrud: it on my usb hdd
<elm1> fapril: its deleted to ur usb trash
<nickrud> fapril: what format was the usb drive?
<spudratic0> ok all my eyes can stand and my nose has been on the monitor to long lol later all
<fapril> nickrud: Its a windows external hdd
<nickrud> fapril: a sec
<Owner> <Starnestommy> OK I did that , and it gave me a list , how can I install pvm on that?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm having problems with k3b.  I get a DCOP aborting message.  I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling k3b with no change.  Any suggestions?
<Starnestommy> Owner: run 'sudo apt-get install pvm' in a terminal
<BodOmLaW> whenever i try to play a video file that was extracted, I get a pink corrupted video, but only the second time and after. but not first wtf?
<jebblue> arbir ok
<Owner> <Starnestommy> I wrote "sudo aptitude install pvm" is it wrong?
<BodOmLaW> its only the ones from .r00 archives
<Starnestommy> Owner: that should work, too
<jack-desktop> is there a reason why my menus dont update when i install new programs?
<nickrud> fapril: there should be a directory at the top level of the usb directory, .Trash-username , you  need to turn on hidden files (ctl-h)
<fapril> nickrud: I don't see a recyle bin on my usb hdd
<rikkimaru> I'm attempting to get my mic to be able to record sound.  When I turn the mic playback on full, the mic works (very soft), but when I try and use it in Ventrilo (via WINE) I cannot seem to get sound.  Is there a sound recording app I can use in xfce that will let me test whether or not the mic is capturing?
<Owner> coooL
<elm1> jack-desktop: wat r using to intall ther=m/.
<dsnyders> rikkimaru, Make sure your microphone is plugged into the right port.
<elm1> jack-desktop: sorri install them
<Xbehave> what chan would i go to to find out about cracking my bios?
<fapril> nickrud: a sec
<jack-desktop> elm1, anything, apt-get, deb file, snaptics..
<elm1> hm, and nothing shows up in applications?
<Starnestommy> Xbehave: ##hardware ?
<rikkimaru> dsnyders, I'm pretty sure it is, and it does the same thing with the internal mic
<jack-desktop> elm1, no
<Xbehave> thx
<elm1> hm, one sec, i doh if i can help but lemme check huh
<BodOmLaW> whenever i try to play a video file that was extracted, I get a pink corrupted video, but only the second time and after. but not first wtf?
<BodOmLaW> its only the ones from .r00 archives
<dsnyders> rikkimaru, Usually those symptoms are from plugging the mic into the line in instead of mic in.  But if you get the same thing with the built in mic...
<elm1> jack-desktop:refer to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82198
<elm1> hope it helps
<fapril> nickrud: Got It... thx. I just installed ubuntu yesterday and loving it. Got AWN, Compiz going and loving all of it.. thx again +rep
<dsnyders> Is K3B working for anyone?
<jack-desktop> elm1, well after i restart my computer, they show up, so that's not the problem
<dark-knight> Question how can i check what version of java I have frostfire complains about version of jre
<bastid_raZor> dark-knight; in a terminal type java -version
<elm1> jack-desktop:wat do u mean?
<nickrud> fapril: yw. Good on you, getting all that up so quickly
<BodOmLaW> whenever i try to play a video file that was extracted, I get a pink corrupted video, but only the second time and after. but not first wtf?
<BodOmLaW> its only the ones from .r00 archives
<dark-knight> java version "1.5.0
<BodOmLaW> need i reapeet?
<rikkimaru> dsnyders: well, I know it works because I can crank the playback on the mic, and it comes out the speakers.  I'm just trying to see if it's being captured properly.  Know of any programs I could use to do that?
<rikkimaru> dsnyders: I need to figure out if it's WINE/Ventrilo that's messed up, or ALSA
<dsnyders> rikkimaru, Have you tried audacity?
<rikkimaru> dsnyders: nope, lookin at it now
<nickrud> BodOmLaW: yes, but not so often. It might help if you specify what type of video, a little more detail. But I don't know the answer
<fapril> nickrud: yea I used to run debian servers way back for things but hadn't touched it in years.. and I never used the gui. I just trashed vista on my Dell xps 1210 and installed this. It took me a few installs, I tried kubuntu but didn't like it.. I find it tries to much to be windows.
<BodOmLaW> .avi i think they were all .avis that i extracted from .r00 files
 * nickrud bites his tongue, he's been told not to badmouth kde
<BodOmLaW> they work once, then the second time no
<BodOmLaW> i delete the file and reextract but same shit
<BodOmLaW> pink blocks instead of the video
<nickrud> !language | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BodOmLaW> oh, it has audio though
<dsnyders> BodOmLaW, what are you using to play the video?
<ahorriblemess> hey.... uh... I have a pretty long list in Synaptic Package Manager under "Not installed (residual config)" what should I do with all of these?
<BodOmLaW> no way
<BodOmLaW> all the sudden they work again
<BodOmLaW> messed up
<BodOmLaW> thanks anyway
<dsnyders> BodOmLaW, Glad we could help :-)
<yellowSubMar> hello, all. I'm still having keyboard issues. Another keyboard works fine on this computer, but this keyboard works fine on other computers. however, this keyboard does not work as it should all the time with the shift button on this computer. I'm using a Saitek Eclipse II with the default US 104-key layout, and I set 'nodeadkeys' in the xorg.conf. this did not start happening until a few days ago, and I've had ubuntu installed 
<BodOmLaW> lol
<pajamian> yellowSubMar: what is the actual problem?
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, Is it a consistent problem, or intermittent?
<yellowSubMar> It is a consistent problem where some characters + shift will not register. Some work fine with both, some work with one or the other, and some don't work at all. From what I use, alt and ctrl work fine.
<icesword> nickrud, yeah,thank u
<nickrud> icesword: I take it one of those did the trick
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, are you having problems with both shift keys, or only one?
<Starfish> is there any way to stop a certain program from updating ?
<nickrud> Starfish: yes, you put it on 'hold' , or in synaptic terminology, 'force version'
<DrBanzai> Does anybody else experience slow program launches in 7.10?
<yellowSubMar> With some characters only one shift key is affected. With others, both are. With others still, none are. For example, g and ' don't work with either. T works with the right one only. C only works with the left key. But W works with both.
<nickrud> DrBanzai: how slow?
<sjs> ok i give up. i can't seem to install the ubuntu live 7.10 cd. everytime i hit start or install ubuntu it crashes after that.
<sjs> i read that it's cause of the vid drivers or something
<nickrud> sjs: have you run the check disk option on the cd?
<ahorriblemess> sjs: when you get to that main screen, click the down arrow on your keyboard to highlight "safe mode"
<sjs> it crashes too!
<sjs> tried safe mode too!
<nickrud> sjs: that's not the vid.
<ahorriblemess> sjs: then click F6, move the cursor to "quiet splash"
<ahorriblemess> did you do that?
<reind> I just installed ubuntu, noticed there is inetd or xinetd are not installed by default. is there a ubuntu recommended alternative for these, or?
<ahorriblemess> and delete Quiet Splash
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, Do the keys work in the <alt-F1> terminal?
<yellowSubMar> I used "XkbOptions" "nodeadkeys" in the xorg.conf (I had to copy and paste those quotes!)
<sjs> ya i replaced with break=bottom
<ahorriblemess> sjs: don't do that
<chapocero> Can anyone help me to get my sound card working for Ubuntu 7.10? I have an onboard sound card that I want disabled, and a PCI sound card that i wish to use... It seems to have picked up the drivers for my PCI card, but its still not giving me sound.. I have a feeling I have to disable my onboard card, but I don't know how. Any help would be greatly appreciated, Im a total Linux noob.. PM please
<sjs> hmm? what to do?
<nickrud> sjs: try some of the other options in f6
<ahorriblemess> sjs: if it's anything like my computer, you just delete those two things, leave the space before "--" move the cursor after the "--" and press enter
 * Ghost|BTFH waves
<Ghost|BTFH> Howdy all.
<yellowSubMar> They do not work in the <alt-F1> terminal, dsnyders.
<krim> chapocero: I think you could turn off the internal soundcard in BIOS
<nickrud> !md5 | sjs (you should also check you got a good download)
<ubotu> sjs (you should also check you got a good download): To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ahorriblemess> sjs: i forget what it says, but it'll be like "(whateverthecommand) -- " there's a space after that last word before "--" do you know what I mean
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a Rhythmbox 0.11.4 .deb for Gutsy?
<yellowSubMar> however, the keys work perfectly fine on other computers
<TerrorBite> I'm enquiring about eeeXubuntu, I want to know if I can use apt-get dist-upgrade or something similar to install it. Currently I have Ubuntu Gutsy on this EeePC
<narothepharoh> what are some cool war games free?
<sjs> opening those 2 links
<ahorriblemess> sjs: yeah that too... did you burn the live CD on 4x speed? I hear that can effect it
<sjs> erm and crashed again lol
<sjs> erm burnt at max speed
<nickrud> narothepharoh: wesnoth, alien-arena is a popular team shooter
<ahorriblemess> sjs: yeah I hear you shouldn't go over 4x
<sjs> aaah
<sjs> ok i'll burn another cd right now
<Mixx> [21:31:21] <Dr_willis> I mixx and match kde and gnome - so i always have kubuntu-dekstop and ubuntu-desktop both installed.
<Mixx> =D
<GunbladeIV> hello
<GunbladeIV> i need sum help here
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: It's currently 11.2, but I'm sure there's a deb package around for the newer versions if you do a google search.
<krim> GunbladeIV: Just tell us _what_ you need help with.
<GunbladeIV> i wonder why my wireless(which is connected to internet) do have download rate about 200++kbps while i'm idle
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: And basically, any .deb package (most) will install fine in Ubuntu.
<cyphase> Ghost|BTFH: GetDeb.net has 0.11.3
<narothepharoh> nickrud: where do i get wesnoth?
<nickrud> narothepharoh: it's in the repos
<cyphase> Ghost|BTFH: but i can't find 0.11.4, except in the hardy repo, and that won't work
<GunbladeIV> krim, and a weird application is running on background which is ntos_wq/0
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: Mmm...then I'd say that's probably the best you're going to find without going beta or worse, CVS.
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, I'm thinking that the keyboard uses a non-standard mapping.  I think there's some sort of keyboard driver/config somewhere, but I'm not sure where.
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: If you're not a google master, I guess I could do a quick check for ya.
<cyphase> Ghost|BTFH: i have checked
<cyphase> Ghost|BTFH: but if you don't mind, sure. maybe i missed something
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: And you thought perhaps one of us was hiding one under our skirts? ^_^
<sjs> hmm my minimum speed avaliable is 8x
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: I'll be happy to, I'm bored right now.
<sjs> what should i do?
<yellowSubMar> dsnyders: I looked in the list, but I could not find it. however, on the windows machine, it did name the keyboard instead of using generic.
<sp0ro> What packages do I need to install with aptitude to use GTK2.x themes?
<nando> Hi. I'm here to ask if there is any way to remove the "-" that appears at the top of a signature. I really need to figure out how to remove it as it doesn't look too professional at the end of an e-mail to people of importance.
<cyphase> Ghost|BTFH: i may have found a repo..
<nickrud> sjs: check you got a good download, then try some of the kernel options in f6. Try searching for 'your motherboard' ubuntu , you might find some clues
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rhythmbox/
<sjs> nickrud: ok!
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, Many companies release their drivers to Microsoft, but keep them proprietary to everyone else.
<Ghost|BTFH> cyphase: I'm almost scary.
<Starfish> I'm a bit confused as to why entering a command in a terminal works, but using the same shortcut in one of the drop-down menus doesn't do anything ?
<yellowSubMar> dsnyders: the odd thing is that this has only recently started to happen.
<tbbottle> Hi.  I was wondering if enyone knew which package contains, or how I can get my hands on the module i2c_nforce?  Is there a module listing somewhere?
<nickrud> Starfish: drop down menus? Some detail?
<Starfish> nickrud :: the 'Applications', 'Places', and 'System' menus on the top of the screen by default
<Starfish> nickrud :: I added an item to the 'Applications' menu, but it doesn't do anything
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: What is acting oddly on the menu, but fine in cli?
<nickrud> Starfish: what did you add to the command line?
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, sounds like my k3b problem.  It was working fine about a month ago.  Now it won't start.
<Starfish> nickrud :: in both cases, it's '/home/user/.rubyripper/rubyripper_gtk2.rb'
<narothepharoh> what are some cool war games free?
<cyphase> Ghost|BTFH: thanks
<Starfish> when executed in a terminal, it pops up a little GUI, when run from the menu, nothing happens
<yellowSubMar> dsnyders, what do you recommend I do to fix this?
<nickrud> Starfish: hrm
<cyphase> Ghost|BTFH: i think i found a few more as well
<Starfish> nickrud :: could it possibly be affected by my mostly nonfunctional nautilus ?
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: methinks you need to do: ruby /home/user/.rubyripper/rubyripper_gtk2.rb
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: I tried that as well, same effect
<Ghost|BTFH> That's how it is with most programming languages I know.
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Did you try it with quotes?
<nickrud> Starfish: I'm not clueful enough about ruby to know what it requires.
<tbbottle> Hi.  I was wondering if enyone knew which package contains, or how I can get my hands on the module i2c_nforce?  Is there a module listing somewhere?
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: quotes don't change it
<nickrud> tbbottle: i2c-nforce (note dash) is in the linux-image-$(name -r) package
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: as in ruby "/home/user/etc" or "ruby /home/user/etc" I'm not sure which one does it, but one of them should...
<dsnyders> yellowSubMar, I have no suggestions other than google, and just using a plain old keyboard.
<n8tuser> whats the command to ignore join and parts on an XChat client?
<blbrown> is there a #ubuntu preferred bittorrent client?
<blbrown> I was thinking azureus
<nickrud> tbbottle: i2c-nforce.ko to be specific
<yellowSubMar> Thanks for your help, dsnyders. :)
<dsnyders> blbrown, I use ktorrent.
<bazhang> blbrown: transmission will be the default starting in Hardy, the next release
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: the first has no effect, the second gives an error as the file doesn't exist
<icesword> utorrent
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Quotes change how it's read when you click. Like for me, to run WoW from a shortcut, I have to tell it: wine "/home/me/WoW/WoW.exe" --opengl
<tbbottle> Thanks nickrud, any reason that it wouldn't be modprobe(able) one a default gutsy install?  I can't seem to find it in /usr.  I'll have a look in the package.
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: yeh, I know, everything inside the quotes is read as one parameter
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Hmm...so you have ruby installed, but it's not working by calling on ruby...hmmm...
<Starfish> that shouldn't affect this, though, as there are no special charactes
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: I'll enumerate that it does work from a command-line
<nickrud> tbbottle: it's in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/i2c/busses
<tbbottle> Thanks
<n8tuser> whats the command to ignore join and parts on an XChat client?
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: my nautilus is non-functional, that might have something to do with it, I'm not sure
<nickrud> tbbottle: try modprobing it as a dash, not underscore
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Hmmm....and you don't need to do a ./ to run it, or even a "run" command?
<rikkimaru> how would I go about reinstalling ALSA?
<Tazbobu> My LAN is working over Gigabit ethernet, and Wireless LAN, but I can't see machines listed in network on either XP or ubuntu side.. however I can access both sides by IP.. how do I fix this?
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: executing from a command-line via '/home/user/...' or 'ruby /home/user/...' both work fine
<bazhang> n8tuser: depends on the chat client
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Because genereally, I can't get ANYTHING to run cli without telling it ./ or run or sh or python etc.
<Hallag1> How do I reconfigure my keyboard, in a similar manner to the way you'd use the  configure utility in the alternate install (with the ncurses interface)? ["Which of the following keys does your keyboard have", that kind of thing]? I have done it before, and have tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but none of that works.
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Okay, that's farqed up. ruby "/home/user/.." should work fine then.
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: yeh, it doesn't
<Starfish> I think I have other problems
<Starfish> eh, guess it's back to the command-line fo rme
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Okay, here's a weird attempt to try...
<sp0ro> Anyone have any idea why I can't install GTK2.x themes even though the gtk2.x package and engines are installed?
<Shuggle> When I take a screen grab of a window the border around the window is not included as long  compiz is enabled. Can this be changed?
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish ALT+F2 and type it into there.
<Ghost|BTFH> See if it runs.
<n8tuser> bazhang--> Xchat
<dsnyders> Hi all! My k3b stopped working, and I'm getting a DCOP aborting message when I run from a terminal.  Anybody else having this problem?
<Ghost|BTFH> If it does, there is something you're missing with the shortcut.
<nickrud> ah. a path test, wise
<tbbottle> Starfish:  Have you tried configuring the launcher to run the command in a terminal, and searched for any relevant output?
<yuyu2000> hei
<bazhang> n8tuser: is there not a preferences dialog you can access for that? my chat client has one (not Xchat)
<Ghost|BTFH> I'll be back
<Ghost|BTFH> exit
<xyblor> What's the best place to execute script to change xrandr settings for dual-heal? xinitrc?
<Ghost|BTFH> oops
<Starfish> tbbottle :: well, i can select that, but it opens and closes to quickly to see anything, how do I make it stay ?
<n8tuser> bazhang--> nope, nothing, i googled and the closest one, irc_common_conf 1 dont work
<cgegner> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a thinkpad with working suspend?
<christylez> hi
<Ghost|BTFH> I'm back.
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: So what happened when you used ALT+F2 and ran it?
<nickrud> n8tuser: right click the channel tab, and untick show join part
<Javid> cgegner, it works for me
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: it doesn't do anything visible
<Starfish> Ghost|BTFH :: how can I make the terminal stay open if I've run it via alt-f2 ?
<christylez> can sum1 help me my double click doesnt work
<tbbottle> I am not sure, but you might be able to redirect the output from the command into a text file, to see if there is something there you aren't catching.  Tryi appending " > /tmp/ruby_out.txt " to the command in the launcher config and then check to see if anything shows up in the text file
<Mulder> suspend=sleep?
<tbbottle> yes Mulder
<Mulder> sleep worked fine on my thinkpad
 * Mulder has a t43
<cgegner> I'm having problem with my R61.  Sometimes it doesn't go to sleep, sometimes it doesn't wake up.  Other times it'll wake up but my network manager is borked.
<Javid> i dunno, my a31p works like a dream
<Starfish> tbbottle :: output file is empty
<christylez> i cant double click to open
<Mulder> if it doesnt wake up after sleep, try pressing power button
<cgegner> I do
<sp0ro> cgegner, take note that  network manager doesn't refresh most of the time, regardless of coming out of sleep mode or not.
<christylez> can sum1 help me?
<bazhang> n8tuser: right click should do it
<tbbottle> Nothing relevant from ruby then (it tends to use standar out, not standard eror, so we should have caught it).  Shame. Sorry, I am out of ideas for now.
<rikkimaru> how would i go about updating to a newer version of ALSA?
<bazhang> what is the issue christylez
<xyblor> christylez: are you having trouble with double click in a file manager, or everywhere?
<usrl> A LiveCD iso can be burned to a DVD-R and run with no problems, right?
<christylez> wen i put an icon on desktop i cant open it by left clicking
<Ghost|BTFH> usrl: I hope so, or the custom DVDs I've done are worthless. ;)
<usrl> Ghost|BTFH: ok, thanks
<bazhang> christylez: what icon and how did you put it there
<cgegner> sp0ro: network manager shows as connected, however the interface stays down and I cannot coax it to life using network manager gui (changing wireless networks doesnt respawn etc)
<Mulder> i hope there's enterprise security support for wireless in gnome newtork manager soon
<chris062689> Hello :)
<Ghost|BTFH> usrl: Just remember, if you burn it to a -R dvd, don't expect a +R machine to read it. ;)
<xyblor> christylez: left click, go to "open with...", select the program you want, then click always use this program
<dsnyders> Is K3B working for anyone?
<christylez> any icon
<bazhang> yes dsnyders
<sp0ro> cgegner, try "ifconfig INTERFACE up"
<Berzerker> can linux read a FAT32 drive on a GUID partition scheme?
<dsnyders> bazhang,  I'm having problems with k3b.  I get a DCOP aborting message.
<xyblor> christylez: do that for whatever type of file you want to associate with a particular program
<bazhang> dsnyders: doing what when you get that message
<Newbuntu2> can anyone tell me where I configure my system to run a ssh server when booting up?
<bazhang> dsnyders: this is gutsy or feisty
<Viktorious> anyone know where u can get more applets for awn
<dsnyders> bazhang, Starting k3b.
<Ghost|BTFH> Berzerker: It "should".
<christylez> double left click wont work at all
<Berzerker> Ghost|BTFH: Meaning?
<mkar> Hello all!  I'm looking for a little assistance repairing samba.
<bazhang> dsnyders: what version of ubuntu and k3b I seem to recall that problem in the past
<dsnyders> bazhang, 7.10
<Mulder> Newbuntu2, apt-get install ssh-server ?
<Sup3rDup3r> sup ghfreak51
<Ghost|BTFH> Berzerker: Well, unless GPT does something insanely weird, Ubuntu should read the FAT32 partition just fine.
<Berzerker> Ghost|BTFH: I want to be able to use it to transfer files between OS X and *ubuntu while still being able to live partition it.
<dsnyders> bazhang, it was working a month or so ago.
<lethiha> quaii cu
<bazhang> christylez: what does right click do?
<christylez> opens the standard menu
<bazhang> english please lethiha
<Berzerker> Ghost|BTFH: What about iTunes, can I run that on *ubuntu/
<mike_> I was wondering if anyone could help me, I am trying to get Kopete to work with msn(with webcam for my wife).  I don't have a computer with windows/msn, is there a person that has msn/windows that I can send a message to and test if the cam is working?
<Berzerker> ?*
<bazhang> Berzerker: only under wine
<Berzerker> That's fine.
<Ghost|BTFH> Berzerker: That you're asking the wrong guy *Points to ogg collection* however, that being said, I believe you can under wine.
<ghfreak51> yo
<Newbuntu2> I have ssh installed, but I'm used to the CLI to configure sshd.conf. I was wondering if in Ubuntu it is done differently, via a gui or something
<Sup3rDup3r> hey
<Sup3rDup3r> srry I need to reg my nic
<ghfreak51> k
<Sup3rDup3r> so its done?
<bazhang> got to go, back in a while
<Newbuntu2> I don't want my system to end up confused
<sp0ro> cgegner, did you get it back up?
<Berzerker> As long as I can run it and play my [*sigh*]DRM'ed music [/*sigh*].
<Scunizi> mike_, why not load up aMsn from synaptic?
<ghfreak51> yea finally
<Sup3rDup3r> ok
<dsnyders> bazhang, ubuntu 7.10 is Gutsy?
<n8tuser> bazhang--> i think i found the solution, run a perl script then close xchat and rerun.. darn xchat is not so user friendly
<Ghost|BTFH> Newbuntu2: I like the nick! :D
<Sup3rDup3r> so unzip the ubuntu appliance
<christylez> this all sarted after i installed kiba dock
<cgegner> hmm
<Sup3rDup3r> and install vmplayer
<ghfreak51> yup.. it took like 10 min to unzip
<ghfreak51> yup both done
<mkar> If in network, I can see my machine, but not my network shares, where should i look?
<mike_> it works with kopete and amsn perfectly,but not with my wifes friends online
<Starfish> bah
<cgegner> sp0ro: this time it worked fine on it's own
<sp0ro> cgegner, if you don't know the interface run an ifconfig -a in a terminal
<Scunizi> mike_, ah.. could it be a router problem.. open ports and such?
<bazhang> dsnyders: yes; I have to go away for a bit now the other fine and more knowledgeable folks here can likely help
<Ghost|BTFH> Starfish: Find the issue?
<cgegner> sp0ro: it should be eth1
<n8tuser> Newbuntu2--> same cli commands work to configure sshd or ssh client
<sp0ro> cgegner, yeah network manager is bug prone ;)
<Sup3rDup3r> so I put the ubuntu folder in C:\Program Files\VMware
<dsnyders> bazhang, You've been the only one to respond.
<sp0ro> cgegner, easier just to learn the ifconfig(iwconfig commands if you use a wireless nic) and go from there
<mkar> Scunizi, it's my own shares that I can't see.  Would that be a router thing?
<mike_> the ports might be the issue
<ghfreak51> i put mine in my d:
<Sup3rDup3r> ok make a link
<gold44> on win xp, after i defrag the 30 gig C drive. there are files towards to end of the disk.  will ubuntu's repartition tool move those files upward? so that i can creat a 10gig partition for ubuntu?
<mike_> but I can't test that locally??
<Sup3rDup3r> so when you start vmplayer you can find it
<ghfreak51> make a link to what
<Sup3rDup3r> create a shortcut of the ubuntu folder
<ghfreak51> ooo
<ghfreak51> ok
<ghfreak51> ok
<Scunizi> mkar, mike_ am I talking to the same person?  Your own shares meaning within your lan on your network?
<Sup3rDup3r> and stick it in the VMware dir
<n8tuser> gold44--> nope, use gparted to relocate and move/resize partition
<mkar> Sorry scun, I ircjacked, go ahead!
<mike_> no not a lan
<mike_> sorry
<ghfreak51> k hold on
<mike_> i only have one computer
<Sup3rDup3r> once thats done check out this doc http://www.linux.com/feature/54411
<Scunizi> mike_, so you're going from your machine to the outside world to someone elses machine.. right?
<mike_> i instaled kopete and amsn on one computer a
<gold44> n8tuser: ah... right gparted was the tool in ubuntu live cd.
<xyblor> Can anyone tell me if it's a bad idea for me to mess around with "xinitrc"?
<gold44> n8tuser: too bad it won't compact my files
<mike_> the cam does not work when i connent to some one over the internet
<Sup3rDup3r> that tells you all the settings you need to update in the ubuntu vmplayer config file
<sjs> cd is working fine, starting ubuntu and it freezes
<sjs> what should i do!
<n8tuser> gold44--> use tar with -C option or gzip or any other file compression tools
<Scunizi> mike_, use my nick in replys so I can "see" your answer .. type partial then "tab" to complete.. Sound like your issue could be ports on your router and possibly on the other persons router..
<n8tuser> xyblor--> nope, not bad, you just have to know what you are adding or deleting
<Scunizi> mike_, text does work though
<Scunizi> ?
<Marupa> is there any sort of 'GUI' web analyzer for ubuntu?
<Newbuntu2> can someone help me with VNC setup?
<xyblor> n8tuser: I want to execute a script from there to enable dual-heal with xrandr before the window manager starts
<n8tuser> sjs you are still at it? what kind of hard disk do you have?
<Marupa> Newbuntu2, vnc is set up at the start....or it should be.
<mike_> Scunizi: the roughter should be set up correctly; i had the cam working before with the router
<gold44> n8tuser: no, i don't mean compressing the files. i want to compact (collapse) the files so they all "sit" at the first 20gig of the hard drive. want to get a 10gig partition for ubunut
<notyeta> icesword: here?
<Scunizi> mike_, going to the same person?
<jw144000> How do I install Hebrew support in Ubuntu?
<christylez> i can even double click to onpen im in pidgin
<Jordan_U> gold44, Do you just want to resize the partition?
<n8tuser> gold44--> thats where xp gets you, it stashes files in specific locations..hard to relocate them or else xp wont work
<mike_> Scunizi: it worked over the internet before.... butthe cam driver was bad so i stoped using it
<gold44> Jordan_U: yes.
<JoshJ> what's the compiz thing called where drop-down boxes (like the URL box in firefox) fades in and out?
 * JoshJ wants to turn that off
<Jordan_U> gold44, use gparted ( from a LiveCD if you need to change the drive you normally boot from )
<mike_> Scunizi: the cam's driver seems to work now though :) so I wan to get it working again
<rainwalker> JoshJ: do you have ccsm installed?
<JoshJ> yeah
<gold44> n8tuser:  Jordan_U     want it to look like this --> http://www.theeldergeek.com/images/Disk%20Defragmenter/Disk%20Defrag%2004.gif
<JoshJ> looking for where IN ccsm it's at
<Newbuntu2> marupa: it is, but it makes my box crash after a short while
<n8tuser> JoshJ--> can you visit #compiz for more specific help?
<Scunizi> mike_, you really need to ask what has changed from then to now.  new router on either end ? IP firewall setup etc.. I'm loading win in my vm for msn.. I'll give my address to you pm in a sec.
<rainwalker> JoshJ: ok well then go into your animations section and take out the part for dropdown menus under the "open animation" tab
<jbinder> What is runlevel 1 and runlevel 3?
<prettyricky> does any logitech webcam work with ubuntu 7.10
<JoshJ> rainwalker, thx
<gold44> n8tuser:  Jordan_U     but after i run defrag, files still sit toward the end of the drive
<rainwalker> JoshJ: no prob
<jw144000> How do I write in Hebrew in Ubuntu?
<JoshJ> btw rainwalker do you know what folder these are stored in? i've got two computers and i'd like to be able to make the settings identical
<rainwalker> prettyricky: I have a quickcam communicate something-or-other with amsn
<Sup3rDup3r> ghfreak51 ... how goes it?
<n8tuser> jbinder--> i assumed you have done some research via google?  fedora uses like 6 levels, ubuntu only  uses basically 3
<emmajane> jw144000: Do you have your keyboard set up yet?
<rainwalker> JoshJ: I'm not sure, but you could ask in #compiz-fusion
<prettyricky> so I need amsn? newbie
<JoshJ> k
<jbinder> n8tuser: THe nvidia installer says I am in runlevel 1 and tells me to go to runlevel 3
<jw144000> emmajane: Yeah
<Starfish> anybody else have problems with flac 1.2.1 ?
<Scunizi> mike_, check your dialogue windows for a pm from me.. I'll give you my msn addrss there.
<n8tuser> jbinder--> typically runlevel 1 is no gui (X) , no network, level 3 has X
<Jordan_U> jbinder, Is there a reason you aren't using restricted manager? Did RM not work?
<jbinder> Would recovery mode use 1?
<Jordan_U> jbinder, Yes
<emmajane> jw144000: and the language pack?
<jbinder> I haven't gotten any GUI stuff working yet
<emmajane> jw144000: i.e. the locale....
<n8tuser> jbinder--> on ubuntu 2-5 is same levels
<Scunizi> mike_, did the private message window open?
<jw144000> emmajane: I don't know if I have the language pack installed.
<mike_> Scunizi: yes
<emmajane> jw144000: Give this page a try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HebrewLocalizationHowto
<Hallag1> How do I reconfigure my keyboard, in a similar manner to the way you'd use the  configure utility in the alternate install (with the ncurses interface)? ["Which of the following keys does your keyboard have", that kind of thing]? I have done it before, and have tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but none of that works.
<Scunizi> mike_, type something in it ..
<emmajane> jw144000: I think it's what you're looking for...
<ghfreak51> k i'll let you know when i'm done with it
<n8tuser> jbinder--> before you can get gui, X has to be installed..or framebuffer (i think)
<jw144000> emmajane: OK, thanks.
<Sup3rDup3r> k
<Scunizi> mike_, my address is in there now.. can you see it?
<verma> what package do I need to install for development docs?
<Jordan_U> Hallag1, Not sure exactly but 'locale' may ( or may not ) be a helpful search term / starting point
<emmajane> jw144000: I haven't played with language switching in a while, but it used to be that you could install two different keyboard layouts for two different languages. I had french and english at one point and would switch between the two by pressing both "shift" keys at once. Is that what you're looking for?
<xyblor>  Hallag1: there's "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<n8tuser> verma--> for which development tools?
<Hallag1> xyblor: Tried it, no help. Ditto console-setup
<verma> n8tuser, I want to be able to refer to C documentation through man
<Hallag1> Jordan_u: t's a keyboard setting, not a locale thing, I THINK
<dsnyders> Hi all! My k3b doesn't start, and I'm getting a DCOP aborting message when I run from a terminal.  Anybody else having this problem?
<Hallag1> Actually, I might try that
<xyblor> Hallag1: do you have an unusual keyboard type?
<Hallag1> xyblor: No, not at all.
<jw144000> emmajane: Yeah
<n8tuser> verma--> i assume if you install build-essential  will install man pages
<reind> I just installed gnome, every window I open is positioned so the title bar is offscreen, so i cant drag it into view, any ideas how to fix this? or move the windows at the least
<emmajane> jw144000: it was an internationalization option in KDE, but I don't know how it works in gnome. Hang on and I'll see if I can find it.
<Jordan_U> Hallag1, I think xyblor is right about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( though that may not help at a tty )
<Pici> verma: manpages-dev
<xyblor> Hallag1: you want to remap keys globally?
<verma> Pici, ah
<Hallag1> xyblor: For some reason, though, when I hit the key labelled ' it gives me nothing. Hitting it twice give me ' . Hitting it once, plus any other letter key, gives me an accent. e.g. créme brulée
<verma> Pici, let me try
<prettyricky> New to amsn, How do I start an account -  user name and password?
<Pici> verma: That should be the C documentation stuff
<Hallag1> This has done this with three different keyboards, xyblor
<verma> Pici, ahaa .. it worked .. thanks
<n8tuser> prettyricky--> umm this is not amsn support, tried reading their register page?
<Hallag1> So I am just intending to try and reconfigure it, because I think I did something wrong in my initial install about a year ago
<xyblor> Hallag1: wow that's weird, I have no idea what could cause that
<Hallag1> It is useful because I can type accents easily
<Hallag1> OTOH, I have to type " + " + shift + alt to type "
<prettyricky> n8tuser - was hoping someone new how. thanks!
<Tazbobu> How do you fix LAN if it is working by IP but not by name?
<Viktorious> anyone know of a good program to record ur desktop but not miss frames
<n8tuser> prettyricky--> get on to their web site for registering and there should be instructions
<xyblor> Hallag1: so do you want to chang the behaviour of ' or not?
<Hallag1> xyblor: Yes
<rainwalker> Viktorious: there are lots of them, but none are guaranteed not to miss frames
<Neronious> how do you force terminate an application (ie Firefox) ?
<n8tuser> Tazbobu--> you either use /etc/hosts or the name server
<Hallag1> xyblor: I know not much about bindings, though
<bmeynell> i have a 36 gig windows partition... can I merge with my current filesystem or should I keep it as a separate partition? if the latter, how do I format the windows partition into a linux filesystem?
<prettyricky> n8tuser ----> thank you!
<saxofoner> Neronious: you can use xkill, but going through the system monitor in the administration menu is more complete
<saxofoner> It will complain it is still running if you just xkill
<Neronious> saxofoner: ty
<bmeynell> or point me to a HOWTO somwhere....
<n8tuser> prettyricky--> sowee not too helpful
<Hallag1> xyblor: Is there a HOWTO or something you could point me at? I've been searching on and off for an answer for about a year
<emmajane> Hallag1: for mapping?
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> what about the existing data on it? okay to trash it?
<xyblor> Hallag1: I'm not an expert at all, it sounds like you might have some accent utility installed.
<Hallag1> Yeah, for remapping, emmajane. It would at leasr be a starting point
<ClintZ28> I'm trying to compile the latest kernel, 2.6.24.2 with Ubuntu Gutsy...after I extract the linux source, configure it, then run make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers, the kernel is not compiled that I get the message, "No work to be done."  I have done this with an older kernel, 2.6.22, and it worked...
<Hallag1> Haven't installed anything, it has worked like this since the start
<emmajane> Hallag1: I'm looking for the same thing for jw144000. Hang on a sec.
<bmeynell> n8tuser: yeah, i can kill everything on it... i have all my important files from windows on my linux partition now
<n8tuser> ClintZ28--> isnt there like a configure step you have to do before asking make to make?
<Crumb> anyone have any luck with SND_HDA_INTEL?
<Hallag1> Thanks, emmajane
<coolbhavi> Hello
<xyblor> Hallag1: does the behaviour of ' change with a different window manager?
<ClintZ28> n8tuser, I just figured out the problem...I actually left off kernel-image and kernel-headers
<coolbhavi> If I want to give a user the ability to start and stop DNS, how would I go about doing so using Sudo?
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> then just go ahead and reformat that partition or if you want to merge, do it..and reformat adn make a file system on it
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> Is there working Sun Java for 64bit systems?
<bmeynell> n8tuser: if I merge is all my linux data trashed?
<xyblor> Hallag1: what happens to ' in console mode? (ctrl-alt-F1)
<mateusz> I mean plugin for firefox 64bit
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Hallag1> xyblor: No. At least, I used the XFCE window manager on my last Ubuntu install on same computer, and same thing. Thing is, I did the same thing in that setup utility on the install CD
<Hallag1> xyblor: Same deal
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> it is wiser to have separate partitions, dont merge them into one big pile
<mateusz> Jordan_U: I dont want 32bit hacks
<emmajane> Hallag1: what language/locale do you want it to be?
<xyblor> Hallag1: well at least you know it's not the window manager to blame then
<Crumb> are there more focused ubunto channels here?
<Hallag1> emmajane: English/Australian
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> once one partition go bad on you, you at least have other partitions..
<Jordan_U> mateusz, I think the most recent version of iceTea is native 64 bit
<bmeynell> n8tuser: so the question is how to turn the windows partition into linux... is there a simple command or ?
<mateusz> Jordan_U: it doesnt work
<mateusz> Jordan_U: I tried it
<mateusz> Jordan_U: and none of Java applets work
<emmajane> Hallag1: what window manager are you using?
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> once you get into fdisk or gparted, its pretty straightforward... gparted must be installed if you dont have it yet
<emmajane> jw144000: Are you using the default Ubuntu install?
<Tu13es> any ideas how Ubuntu works with a Tablet PC?
<totopunkrocker> hay algun argentino aca???????????
<Pici> !br | totopunkrocker
<ubotu> totopunkrocker: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Crumb> this irc makes me want to install gentoo...peace out
<Usiu> Jordan_U: and none of Java applets work
<bmeynell> n8tuser: ok cool... i want to keep my linux data and turn my windows partition into a linux partition so to do that I run 'fdisk'
<emmajane> jw144000: Try this: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts -> Add... and choose the right layout
<n8tuser> !es | totopunkrocker
<ubotu> totopunkrocker: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bmeynell> n8tuser: and how will the change affect GRUB?
<icesword> notyeta, yeah
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> yes, and delete old windows then create new linux id 83 type
<icesword> notyeta, i am back .sorry
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> you dont have grub installed on your windows partition right?
<emmajane> jw144000: I don't see how to do the double-shift short cut in Gnome though. :(
<IdleOne> need some help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56446/
<bmeynell> n8tuser: i don't  believe so.... but i don't know for sure... GRUB runs right after the BIOS runs and lists all my linux installations and my windows boot option at the bottom of the list
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build libexo from source, ./configure keeps telling me it can't find md5.h or md5global.h even though both are already installed....
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> check your /boot/grub/menu.lst and it should tell you where you have grub installed
<emmajane> Hallag1: I dont' see an Australian locale installed by default in a plain vanilla Ubuntu install...
<n8tuser> Geoffrey2--> umm check your Makefile to make sure it points to correct header directories?
<saxofoner> so I've got my virtualbox all set up with my windows partition to run inside of ubuntu, but I get a hard disk error.  It doesn't even make it to the "choose hardware profile" menu  I know it has something to do with SCSI and SATA, but that's all I know.
<emmajane> jw144000: http://raviratlami1.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-add-another-language-and.html might also be useful.
<n8tuser> saxofoner--> try #virtualbox for additional help?
<emmajane> Hallag1: You might find this useful too: http://raviratlami1.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-add-another-language-and.html
<saxofoner> n8tuser: I'll do that
<bmeynell> n8tuser: it says windows xp is at "root     (hd0,1)"
<xyblor> saxofoner: how do you get virtualbox to boot a hard disk rather than an image file?
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> thats 1st hd, 2nd partition
<IdleOne> !es | totopunkrocker
<ubotu> totopunkrocker: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<saxofoner> xyblor: I'll get you a link, hang on
<xyblor> saxofoner: thanks
<saxofoner> http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/ xyblor
<xyblor> saxofoner: great, maybe now I can boot my virus-infested XP from Ubuntu ;-)
<bmeynell> n8tuser: so I'm good to go? you agree?
<saxofoner> YAY
<n8tuser> bmeynell--> i do not doubt it
<saxofoner> I read about some guy running all these viruses in wine, he lost his whole partition
<bmeynell> n8tuser: thanks
<xyblor> saxofoner: yikes, maybe I shouldn't do it then
<stupidgirl> How do I check my RAID controller's serial number?
<icesword> notyeta, it seems u are from hangzhou?
<xyblor> saxofoner: I wonder how you get viruses in Wine?
<saxofoner> run them yourself
<rainwalker> xyblor: just like you would in windows, probably
<Hallage> My apologies, emmajane. My X windows crashed
<Hallage> I've tried every bit of fiddling with the keyboard settings that is possible, emmajane
<saxofoner> they shouldn't spread unless you try to cultivate them or something... with moisture and heat
<daspah> There is a computer in my house running Ubuntu. I have my laptop running (ubuntu too) and want to ssh to that other computer. How can I do it? We share the same network. The Internet IP is not dynamic.
<xyblor> saxofoner: I thought viruses depended on flaws in memory usage and network security in Windows. Those vulnerabilities wouldn't be present if you're running wine apps through linux, right?
<saxofoner> it could effect the virtual drive_c I think
<rainwalker> xyblor: yes they would, because wine creates a virtual windows drive
<saxofoner> not your actual OS
<ph0rensic> daspah, You want to only have a shell or remote desktop? Because yiu can use the terminal server client thing
<daspah> ph0rensic, Shell
<xyblor> but linux is still in control of networking and memory usage with Wine
<vircuser> hello
<dsnyders> Hi all! My k3b doesn't start anymore, and I'm getting a DCOP aborting message when I run from a terminal.  What's wrong?
<xyblor> unless you deliberately run a virus executable with wine...
<ph0rensic> daspah, I haven't done it in quite some time, so off-dand Im not sure.. do you have ssh running on the host machine?
<saxofoner> Wine is SO awesome it can get viruses.  Just leave it at that.  ;)
<vircuser> got a question about preinstalling Ubuntu on systems our company wants to sell
<EADG> My lappy powered down when I had nano open, the text was un-named and not saved yet. Any chance it's still on my system? If yes, where?
<daspah> ph0rensic, i have installed ssh there
<vircuser> does anyone know if there are any restirctions
<Gary_inNYC> hi, does anyone here play pok3d?  i just wanna know if it's safe to install
<xyblor> saxofoner: yeah, you get an authentic windows experience with wine
<vircuser> (e.g. on the side of canonical?)
<rainwalker> vircuser: none
<daspah> ph0rensic, I have changed the sshd_config to Port (myport)
<dsnyders> EADG, I doubt it.
<Hallage> emmajane! Thank you for all of your help, I just got it fixed
<vircuser> what if we package a CD of ubuntu along with the system?
<ph0rensic> daspah, hmm see if any one else knows off-hand cause I'd have to look around for a while.. and I don't have a pc to test to remember
<stupidgirl> How do I check my RAID controller's serial number?
<EADG> dsnyders: bummer
<IdleOne> vircuser, you can always ask canonical www.canonical.com but I believe you are free to use reproduce, modify ubuntu as you please
<CountDown> I'm using gparted  to look at a USB hard drive that I'd like to repartition/format, but it's not letting me delete some partitions even though I'm running gparted via gksudo.  Do I have to mount the drive as root?
<Kuroachia> I'm attempting to run virtualBox and when I try to run a virtual machine I get an error saying that the kernal driver is not accessible to the current user. I was told to run this app in root but I was wondering if I could give user permission to use the app. Yes? No?
<vircuser> thing is I can't find any direct contact from their webpage
<n8tuser> daspah--> whats the ip address of each host?
<rainwalker> vircuser: the good thing about only using free software, is that there aren't restrictions on using it (unless you actually modify the code)
<icesword> CountDown, yeah,u need root privelige
<IdleOne> mneptok, you here?
<CountDown> icesword: But how do I get that if not through gksudo or sudo?
<daspah> n8tuser, There is a router, and this computer uses it wired and mine uses wireless
<n8tuser> daspah--> whats the ip address of each host?
<vircuser> anyone got an official email address from which I could get definitive answers?
<icesword> CountDown, sudo fdisk /dev/sda eg
<xyblor> Kuroachia: I have no problem running virtualbox without being root
<jw144000> emmajane: I found out how to enable Hebrew using the switch key thing. I wish I could find a way to make the keyboard homophonic for Hebrew
<vircuser> (i.e. official answers ;))
<xyblor> Kuroachia: I didn't do anything special
<CountDown> icesword: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Kuroachia> xyblor: Simply installed it and ran it?
<icesword> vircuser, #ubuntu-ops
<vircuser> thanks for the responds so far anyways ^^
<xyblor> Kuroachia: yep, from apt-get
<xyblor> Kuroachia: wait, actually I installed it from their website
<moad> does ubuntu always split the CPU into two ?
<xyblor> Kuroachia: so it's not the "open source version" (OSE)
<Gary_inNYC> i wanna play a nice game of poker online, i found pok3d but am not sure if it's safe to add them into my sources.list... can anyone confirm its' a good game?
<charlie> Does anybody know how to fix the crashing with flash video on firefox?
<icesword> moad, what u mean
<rainwalker> Kuroachia: sudo gpasswd -a [username] vboxusers
<Tw|sT> Kuroachia : is your userid a member of the ADM group?
<xyblor> Kuroachia: i followed this guide: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linux_virtualization.php
<daspah> n8tuser, why?
<poningru> charles54: is it all flash videos? or just some?
<icesword> charlie,check u flash version
<nano__> how can i tell i have compiz fusion installed as opposed to just compiz
<poningru> charles54: most likely its your flash
<n8tuser> daspah--> do you want assistance?
<poningru> yeah what he said
<Tw|sT> ah, didn't think about that one... good answer
<moad> icesword, somehow i have a problem with CPU , i open fire fox with lets say 4 tabs and i check my CPU usage and its already 100% on CPU1 and 4% on CPU2 , why is it this way ?
<charlie> icesword: what version should i have? I have     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<daspah> n8tuser, how can I know? ifconfig?
<rainwalker> Kuroachia: run that to add you to the vboxusers group, which you apparently have to be
<blistov>  hey, why is the ubuntu livecd automatically killing all my mbrs from every disk it finds, on boot? 09:51:40      I put in the cd, booted off it, the framebuffer never loaded correctly, waited 5 minutes till i was sure nothing was going on, tried again in safe mode (i assumed that wouldn't use a splash, no change, took the cd out, rebooted, and of my the mbr's from both raids, and my one single drive, were all wiped out. 09:52:13      
<blistov> mbr to all disks, reboot, everything works again. boot the ubuntu cd, and once again, the mbr's all die. 09:52:36      any ideas on this? is ubuntu cleverly installing something to the mbr of every disk it see's?
<IdleOne> vircuser, http://www.canonical.com/node/22
<n8tuser> daspah--> thats one of the ways yes
<Kuroachia> rainwalker: thanks
<rainwalker> Kuroachia: no problem, I had the same issue
<icesword> charlie,check www.adobe.com
<daspah> n8tuser, which one should I pick?
<jw144000> emmajane: n/m, I figured it out
<daspah> inet addr (eth1)?
<n8tuser> daspah--> both ends
<icesword> moad, u use dual core ?that is the way it acts
<daspah> n8tuser, inet addr (eth1)?
<IdleOne> need some help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56446/
<n8tuser> daspah umm you know what an ip address looks like right?
<moad> icesword, i dont think i have dual core ...
<daspah> n8tuser, of course
<Kuroachia> rainerwalker: I'm sure I could have figured it out, I just have a bit of a headache after a long day so I thought I'd try the easy way first tonight haha. Thanks a ton.
<daspah> n8tuser, tell what should i do
<icesword> moad, u have two cpus
<icesword> ?
<moad> icesword, how do i check the specs ?
<n8tuser> dashua--> read what is the ip address assigned to your host, at both ends
<icesword> moad, specs?
<moad> icesword, the specs of my computer , i dont remember having two cpus
<n8tuser> daspah--> got it yet?
<icesword> moad, haha,what makes u believe u got two cpu ,less /proc/cpuinfo
<dsnyders> moad, a dual core cpu will show up as two cpus.
<daspah> n8tuser, tell me what to do
<daspah> n8tuser, i know the ips
<n8tuser> dashua--> read what is the ip address assigned to your host, at both ends
<slackern> A Pentium 4 with HyperThreading enabled shows up as 2 also if i remember correct
<n8tuser> daspah--> whats the ip address of each host?
<reind> Just installed 7.10 and gnome. I can't get audio to work properly. The "Sound Preferences" tests all work when I choose (PCM - using a coaxial out on sblive), but xmms or vlc do not output any audio, any ideas what's wrong?
<moad> icesword, and why does it get black while only using firefox ? i have a relatively good pc ....
<icesword> we do wantt o know the port
<n8tuser> daspah its obvious you want to be difficult
<daspah> n8tuser, i dont need to tell u
<xyblor> does xinitrc run before the xserver is started or after?
<n8tuser> daspah okay no problem..
<icesword> moad, what is getting black
<slackern> xyblor: I belive it's called after it's loaded after drivers and everything has been loaded
<Messia00> Hey do you guys provide support on installing ubuntu on the ps3?
<moad> icesword, the firefox windows get black and stuck and i have to force quit
<xyblor> reind: maybe you have the wrong soundcard selected by default. that happened to me
<moad> icesword, when i check the system monitor it tells me one of the cpus is at 100%
<slackern> xyblor: remember using it way back for launching different WindowManagers and Desktop Enviroments
<Manjy> Hello, can anybody help me? I downloaded the alternate CD for Ubuntu 7.10 and wrote it to a CD-RW using a program called "BurnCDCC", and when i ran it on my other older computer which had problems with the live CD, after it got to 6% on the install, it failed, is there anything i can do to fix this, my old computer used to use Windows XP and was very slow, however it was erased by the Ubuntu...
<Manjy> ...disc, so if i cant install Ubuntu now, i'm pretty much in a tight situation since my family uses i
<icesword> moad, never seen it before,what version u use?
<xyblor> slackern: no i don't remember
<Manjy> it gave various errors about corrupted .deb files
<slackern> xyblor: Oh sorry ment that I remember :)
<moad> icesword, firefox version ?
<IdleOne> daspah, if you are concerned about us finding out this ip 75.35.115.114 dont worry I just told everybody. your internal ip like 192.168.1.10 doesnt make a difference to us because we all use them so.....
<reind> xyblor: where can i set the default?
<prettyricky> New to linux, but how do I get permission to install file such as usr/share/amsn/plugin   it says no permission!
<icesword> moad, yeah,or u got confused,why not ask in #firefox
<xyblor> reind: I can't remember
<IdleOne> prettyricky, use sudo
<Tw|sT> Manjy : You'll probably need a different replacement disc, written with Nero, Roxio, or K3B.
<Fbern> Guys I accidentally removed the system tray that is to the right of the power button. How do I bring it back?
<reind> xyblor: thx anyways
<Manjy> Tw|sT: Are any of those programs free?
<prettyricky> you mean on the terminal, I'm just trying to drag a file to the folder...
<moad> icesword, i dont think its a firefox problem ... because it also happens with other programs , kopete , pidgin ...
<Tw|sT> K3B is a KDE app
<prettyricky> do I have to login as sudo?
<Tw|sT> Nero, nor Roxio are free
<Tw|sT> but, you might be able to get a functional demo copy
<Tw|sT> check www.nero.com
<xyblor> slackern: I want to run something after the xsession has started, but before the window manager has started
<prettyricky> IdleOne can you specify how to do it please.
<Fbern> Guys I accidentally removed the system tray that is to the right of the power button. How do I bring it back?
<Manjy> Tw|sT: Thanks, i'll check it out :)
<Tw|sT> It's pretty much the defacto standard in disc writing for win32 systems
<Tw|sT> anytime
<Silveira_Neto> What I need to do to a gDesklet be initialized everytime I enter in my ubuntu?
<Tw|sT> :)
<xyblor> reind: try alsactl
<daspah> IdleOne, i give up, nobody helps
<TerrorBite> Fbern, right-click the panel, select Add To Panel, and drag it back on
<phuzion> how can i play real media files?
<icesword> moad, it is hard to explain,maybe ram is enough,or bad,or harddisk is bad something
<n8tuser> daspah--> do not be difficult so we can assist you
<Manjy> Wow, Nero is a large download, this may take a while, XD
<daspah> n8tuser, could you just tell me the steps?
<moad> icesword, ram is 1gig and i have a swap of 2 gigs
<nickrud> Fbern: right click the panel, select notification area
<Fbern> where is it to drag back on?
<icesword> moad, most likely,u got some program conficting with u system
<TerrorBite> Fbern, it's under Utilities, called Notification Area
<n8tuser> daspah--> it requires you telling me the ip address of your host
<IdleOne> prettyricky, add sudo in front of the command you are using to copy the plugin to the directory
<speaker219> * BritneySpears has quit (Remote closed the connection) <-- Oh gawd they've sent her to the mental institution again
<n8tuser> daspah--> but if you are unwilling, then..
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Why you downloading nero?
<IdleOne> daspah, n8tuser was trying to but you refuse to answer his questions
<Tw|sT> Manjy:  yeah... it's a fat download alright
<Manjy> ph0rensic: to write the iso for the alternate installer
<prettyricky> IdleOne -----> ok thank you
<Manjy> Tw|sT: I read about several other people with the same error only with the alternate CD on the forums, but could find no answer, so hopefully this works
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Your using linux right now right?
<Fbern> OK GUYS IM AN IDIOT
<hk2999> i need to record a screencap of my desktop
<daspah> IdleOne, hahaha
<Fbern> i just removed the REGULAR panel
<daspah> IdleOne, i have it working
<Fbern> cuz i put it in a wrong place
<Manjy> No, not now, I'm trying to install it to my other PC
<Fbern> how do i get the panel back uptop?
<IdleOne> daspah, glad to hear it
<daspah> n8tuser, IdleOne thanks
<Tw|sT> when you install it, just install Nero burning rom.  the rest is all unnecessary for cranking out a new disc image
<hk2999> i need to record a screencap/movie of my desktop, what program should i use?
<n8tuser> daspah no problem, come back again
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Ok you're on a win box then eh
<nickrud> !resetpanel | Fbern you can do this to return panels to default
<ubotu> Fbern you can do this to return panels to default: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Manjy> ph0rensic: unfortunately
<xyblor> reind: try "asoundconf list"
<slackern> xyblor: hmm i guess .xinitrc would do it for you, but not sure if "whatever launches the windowmanager" waits for xinitrc to finish before loading
<ph0rensic> Manjy, heh k..
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i used to dual boot, but i switched back to windows permanently cause WoW is a pain to run with wine
<Viktorious> does anyone here use xvidcap..?
<jbinder> How can I make it so it uses the restricted driver, nvidia-glx-new by default?
<prettyricky> IdleOne----> I'm just trying to drag a file, not in the terminal. Can I just do it that way. There are no commands involved.
<xyblor> slackern: hmm, I guess I'll just have to try it and see.
<jbinder> Like, if I have it installed but it doesn't use it.
<Fbern> where do i type resetpanel?
<nickrud> Fbern: apps->accessories->terminal
<ph0rensic> Manjy, ahh I just put my dual boot back on.. I used to only use windows, then dual, then only ubuntu, not I set up xp again so I can use the cd-print function of my printer
<slackern> xyblor: sorry for not being able to provide more info, only time i used it was to launch everything in .xinitrc for a specific user and xinitrc ended with launching the windowmanager (fluxbox in that case to be specific)
<Fbern> event not found nickrud
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com a great site to check out if you are bored (gaming tips,increase your internet connection,videos,funny,pics....) really great http://wiresmash.com
<ph0rensic> Manjy, How else Am I going to label my inkjet printable ubuntu disks?
<Tw|sT> I find it's good to keep around different machines for different tasks.  I run several systems, winxp, win2k3, Kubuntu, DD-WRT, Debian.  All my linux systems are integrated with Active Directory, and I have Microsoft services for Unix installed on my AD controllers to work with the Linux systems.
<IdleOne> prettyricky, yeah you should be able to. if not close out nautilus and then hit alt+F2 and type in gksu nautilus then try dragging the file
<TerrorBite> Fbern, do what ubotu said: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<TerrorBite> run that instead
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i would hate windows much less if i didn't just lose my XP install due to ubuntu failing, and not having money to replace it
<xyblor> slackern: I'm trying to set up dual-head display *before* Enlightenment starts, because it behaves incorrectly if I run my xrandr stuff after it's started, then I have to "restart Enlightenment"
<nickrud> Fbern: apps->accessories->terminal, type in there:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Why did you lose your windows install.. probably just need to fix the boot record
<xyblor> slackern: thanks for the info, I'll just give it a shot
<stupidgirl> Are kernels backward compatible? I'm using 2.6.22-14-generic. Can I use the UDF 2.50 patch? It's available only upto 2.6.16
<Fbern> ok now i dont have any panels.....
<slackern> xyblor: ahh, xinitrc should be the place for you then i guess, same place for setting up mice/keyboards and everything there before the wm is up and kicking
<Fbern> was that a prank?
<nickrud> Fbern: no, they should restart automatically
<Tw|sT> Manjy : did you format the Windows partition(s)?
<Fbern> well they didnt
<slackern> xyblor: only one way as you said, give it a try :)
<TerrorBite> Fbern, if your panels don't come back, run this: gnome-panel &
<Fbern> how do i bring up a terminal
<n8tuser> stupidgirl--> am curious, if you do apply it and compile, are you getting any kind of error?
<xyblor> slackern: is relogging enough to get xinitrc to run or do I need to reboot?
<TerrorBite> Fbern, try Alt+F2
<nickrud> Fbern: the thing I had you pull up already
<Manjy> ph0rensic: Tw|sT: i was going to resize my windows partition, but it was acting weird so i just decided to use the whole thing, and then it formatted and started installing, then the .deb errors started coming up, so i can't fail installing ubuntu now, or my family will kill me
<Fbern> ALT+F2 isnt bringing anything up i tried that
<Kitt> Hello, I'm having a problem with my computer not detecting my dvd drive on startup (so i can't install ubuntu).  I can use the dvd drive once I've booted (browsing, burning ect.) but the computer is not detecting it on startup?  I was wondering if anyone had a similar experience?
<stupidgirl> n8tuser: I haven't done it yet. Thats why Im asking
<nickrud> TerrorBite: doesn't work with no panels ;)
<Tw|sT> try CTRL+ALT+F2
<reind> xyblor: thanks, that listed both my sound cards, still trying to figure out how to select one of them tho :-/
<TerrorBite> Fbern, wait
<slackern> xyblor: relogging should be enough, never used it at the same time as gdm/kdm though so can't really say
<nickrud> Fbern: apps->accessories->terminal , type in there:   gnome-panel &
<IdleOne> Kitt, do you mean you are not able to boot to the live cd?
<xyblor> reind: asoundconf "set-default-card *card-name*"
<ph0rensic> Manjy, hmm so your installing ubuntu over the whole drive and you had deb errors?
<n8tuser> stupidgirl--> it would not hurt i guess trying to compile one...cept for time loss..
<xyblor> reind: sry quotes in wrong place...
<Manjy> ph0rensic: Yeah, it was a bit weird, but hopefully it's only because of me burning it wrong...
<icesword> stupidgirl, :)
<GenericGamer> so i wanna do full ubuntu, no windows patriotion, but my wireless card doesnt seem to work Product Type	Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<Tw|sT> ah, gotch Manjy
<TerrorBite> Tw|sT, you should have told him FIRST to use ctrl-alt-F7 to get back again
<Tw|sT> rough situation there
<xyblor> reind: for me it was "asoundconf set-default-card Audigy"
<Tw|sT> oops
<ph0rensic> Manjy, We'll help you get everything installed k?
<Tw|sT> ;)
<xyblor> reind: and then I had to unmute "analog/didgital out" in alsamixer
<Tw|sT> maybe he'll go thru the list of keys and figure it out
<nickrud> Tw|sT: been doing this for 3 years here, sometimes I still forget that very important thing ;)
<Tw|sT> heh
<Manjy> ph0rensic: thanks, i'll try to figure it out on my own, but i'll ask you if i have any problems
<reind> xyblor: that did it! thanks very much
<ph0rensic> LOL nickrud
<prettyricky> IdleOne----> did that but I still get error while copying and the permission thing comes up.. The file is on the desktop I had downloaded it, Does that matter??
<xyblor> reind: no prob :-)
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Ok no problemo
<n8tuser> GenericGamer--> try the liveCd first and see if your wireless works
<xyblor> reind: that gave me a headache for hours a few days ago
<ph0rensic> GenericGamer, Saying goodbye to the ol win partition? Why not dual boot until your comfortable w/o windows?
<reind> xyblor: heh ya thanks for helping me skip hours of pain
<IdleOne> prettyricky, open a terminal , cd Desktop > sudo cp filename /destination/dir
<Manjy> ph0rensic: I really just wanted ubuntu because i was hoping it would be faster than XP on my old desktop, i was getting tired of my brother complaining about it all the time, but i'm thinking this may be more trouble than it's worth, lol
<TerrorBite> Fbern, Tw|sT forgot to tell you it's Ctrl-Alt-F7 fo get back again
<GenericGamer> n8 -> alright, ph0--> sick of it
<Tw|sT> hey... has anyone here ever played around with setting up Ubuntu or Kubuntu to boot from a detachable USB hard drive?  I did up a Fedora system like that a few years back on a 60GB drive.  made it sorta like a better Knoppix, but with full account support.
<Tw|sT> I've been wanting to do the same thing with Kubuntu
<Fbern> Hey. it worked!
<TerrorBite> Tw|sT, I have a Ubuntu Live image on my flash drive, used it to put Ubuntu onto this EeePC
<ph0rensic> nickrud, Hey question.. say I already dualboot and I wanna give the 64-bit version a go. I already have my drives partitioned and everything... When I install the 2nd linux operating system on my machine, does GRUB reconfigure for me automatically to show the new 64-but kernel?
<stupidgirl> Is there a way to tell mount what filesystem to use when I mount a DVD?
<nickrud> !install | Tw|sT there's one here
<ubotu> Tw|sT there's one here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Fbern> i had to reboot
<Tw|sT> nice
<IdleOne> ahh the old reboot trick
<Fbern> anyone know how to get some programs to automatically be Tray-Able with KDOCKER?
<TerrorBite> Fbern, rebooting would do it
<Fbern> ;p
<n8tuser> Tw|sT--> it works on a toshiba laptop my friend has and using a 60gb external usb drive
<nickrud> Fbern: fyi for next time, you only have to log out and back in to reset your gui
<Fbern> o i didnt know that thx
<Fbern> im a noob
<ph0rensic> Manjy, I think you will end up thinking it was worth the trouble of figuring out.. there is some getting used to it, but rarely do people go back
<Tw|sT> excellent
<TerrorBite> nickrud, logging out without panels = pretty hard for a newbie
<vircuser> there is a tut on the web on installing ubuntu gutsy on a USB stick
<codename> What does it mean, if you were watching a video, then it goes to a black screen, like right before it boots up into the login screen. then it takes you back to the login screen?
<prettyricky> IdleOne ---> no such file or directory
<codename> X11 crash?
<ph0rensic> TerrorBite, crtl-alt-backspace?
<TerrorBite> vircuser, I know, I used it
<nickrud> TerrorBite: true that. Wanna tell him about cab ?
<prettyricky> I go to terminal. type cd desktop and get no such dir
<Tw|sT> I imagine it's the same process as the Fedora install... do the full install, then boot from the disc in rescue mode, and chroot the filesystem, then build the USB boot image, etc.
<IdleOne> prettyricky, you have to edit that command to point to the correct dir
<nickrud> prettyricky: its Desktop , caps matter in linux
<ph0rensic> prettyricky, Desktop is case sensitive "D"
<TerrorBite> ph0rensic, that works, thoughit's not really a "clean" logout
<prettyricky> Ty
<ph0rensic> TerrorBite, True
<iGoogle> :D
<Tw|sT> I gotta try that as soon as I have time to backup my 120GB USB HD.
<nickrud> waiting for apps to actually close on logout.
<Fbern> anyone know how to get some programs to automatically be Tray-Able with KDOCKER? For example get Evolution to automatically tray when I minimize it?
<prettyricky> That works----- : )
<n8tuser> Tw|sT--> nope, i just clicked install and choose the external usb drive..it worked, at boot, I just made sure bios is pointing to external usb drive
<ph0rensic> nickrud, Did you get my last message to you?
<nickrud> ph0rensic: mised it
<Manjy> ph0rensic: Oh I've used it before as i mentioned earlier, i just mean the hassle of setting everything up, it's mostly just my brother who uses it for the internet, and he won't have much problems adjusting to firefox, and my brother and sister can use banshee for their iPods and buy music online
<TerrorBite> Tw|sT, so you're looking at a fullsize USB HDD, rather than just a live boot from a flash drive
<Tw|sT> When I do though, I wanna set it up where the first half is Kubuntu, paired up with the NTFS kernel mod.
<dsnyders> I'm going to install kde to see if that gets k3b going.
<nickrud> ph0rensic: yes, it does
<DrBanzai> Are there any internet backbone issues tonight?
<Tw|sT> yeah
<Tw|sT> right on
<Tw|sT> n8tuser: thats badass
<Tw|sT> I'll definitely check it out soon then.
<ph0rensic> nickrud, So then when os would be in charge of grub, the new one or the first installed one?
<Tw|sT> once it has the NTFS driver integrated, I'll be able to use about half the space on it for a universal storage partition
<nickrud> ph0rensic: the last installed os
<IdleOne> really need some help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56446/
<Tw|sT> the rest, about 60GB, will be dedicated to the portable linux
<ph0rensic> nickrud, That is what I was thinking .. ok thanks
<chris062689> hello.
<Tw|sT> I'll just put the NTFS on the tail of the drive, and let the Ext3 occupy the first half
<caleb_yau> Hello, I was having some problems with my Xubuntu virtual terminals. I looked up a potential fix on google and find these command line fixes "sudo modprobe vga16 sudo modprobe fbcon" this made the problem totally totally crazy and i just want to know how to disable what i did
<ph0rensic> Manjy, I'd say its a alot easier and faster to set it up compared to windows
<nickrud> ph0rensic: if you want a different one to do it, while that os is active do  sudo grub-install /dev/hda (or sda)
<ph0rensic> Manjy, I just reinstall my dual-boot setup the other day and I still dont have my win setup finished yet
<Starnestommy> caleb_yau: sudo rmmod vga16 then sudo rmmod fbcon
<prettyricky> IdleOne---> Sorry got to ~/Desktop then I go to cp amsnplus which is the file and then do I enter destination/dir? Very confused, newbie
<n8tuser> IdleOne--> which step you got stucked?
<stupidgirl> How do I specify what filesystem to use when I mount from Terminal?
<IdleOne> prettyricky, where do you want to put that file?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: ouch
<fapril> looking for a good partition manager that I can 'apt-get'
<nickrud> ph0rensic: um,  sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/<device> that is, so all the os's will be listed
<ph0rensic> nickrud, got it thanks bro
<IdleOne> n8tuser, step 5
<prettyricky> I want to put it with the amsn
<caleb_yau> thanks Starneystommy but i just got this error :ERROR: Module vga16 does not exist in /proc/modules
<[RUsh]> Hello. I have /etc/init.d/networking script being disabled. But when I start my ubuntu, I have network configuration: http://paste.org/index.php?id=2051. If I switch my script on, ubuntu doesn't read config from /etc/network/interfaces (so, I have the same strange net config)
<nickrud> stupidgirl:  like   sudo mount /dev/<device> -t <type> /mountpoint
<prettyricky> I want to put it here   /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<n8tuser> IdleOne--> referring to drivers/net/Kconfig  ?
<Manjy> ouch, this Nero install may take a while
<IdleOne> n8tuser, yes
<rhaag71> anyone experincing the need to reconfig vmware after reboot?
<IdleOne> prettyricky, sudo cp amsnplus /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<[RUsh]> to make OS read config, I have to do # ifdown -a && ifup -a
<n8tuser> IdleOne--> yours does not have that file?
<IdleOne> n8tuser, nope
<[RUsh]> ifup -a makes no effect
<stupidgirl> nickrud: I get a wrong fs type error. How do I mount UDF 2.5?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: This is going to sound n00bish but, on Ubuntu, is there anything similar to the windows task manager, you know, for viewing/ending processes and checking their memory usage and such
<IdleOne> n8tuser, unless it is hidden
<stupidgirl> Manjy: htop
<nickrud> stupidgirl: try -t auto
<rhaag71> manjy look for 'process manager'
<stupidgirl> nickrud: Same error
<nickrud> stupidgirl: or udf, according to the mount man page
<prettyricky> Tried that and get no such file?
<no0tic> stupidgirl, -t udf
<stupidgirl> nickrud, it's UDF 2.5 actually
<icesword> nickrud, stupidgirl said udf ,wht is it
<ph0rensic> Manjy, are you talking about system monitor? Check system-admin-system monitor
<stupidgirl> not UDF
<prettyricky> the file is on my desktop
<n8tuser> IdleOne--> am on 2.6.22-14-generic and it has that Kconfig file
<nickrud> icesword:  udf is the "Universal Disk Format" filesystem defined by the  Optical  Storage  Technology
<nickrud>        Association, and is often used for DVD-ROM.
<jgmcmaster> hey does anyone know what to do to get midi files to play on ubuntu>
<jgmcmaster> ?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: thanks, i'll check that out after i install it :)
<IdleOne> n8tuser, I have same kernel but dont see the kconfig
<rhaag71> sorry manjy, ph0rensic had it right, 'system monitor'
<nickrud> icesword: copied from the mount man page
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Yes that is probably what you are looking for
<caleb_yau> when i write "sudo rmmod fbcon" i also get "ERROR: Module fbcon is in use"
<IdleOne> n8tuser, is it hidden?
<IdleOne> n8tuser, on windows right now so I cant check
<Jordan_U> jgmcmaster, use timidity
<vido> hi all
<Fbern> Anyone ever have problems with GDESKLETS not booting right when its on the left?
<n8tuser> IdleOne--> nope, its in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/drivers/net/Kconfig   note the cap K
<jgmcmaster> where you find timidity?
<ph0rensic> Fbern, I stopped using gdesklets and started using screenlets
<stupidgirl> nickrud: dmesg shows --- [ 6256.880000] UDF-fs: minUDFReadRev=250 (max is 201)
<Bakefy> is it possible to use the web gui feature of utorrent with the wine install?
<sary> i only use screenlets never try gdesklet befor
<IdleOne> n8tuser, I will have to take another look. will be back
<ph0rensic> HAS anyone tried using clonezilla yet?
<icesword> stupidgirl, where a u from
<vido> any one can use the sound in the yahoo chat rooms
<sary> i got major lag when i install world of warcraft
<ph0rensic> sary, I found gdesklets to not work that well
<stupidgirl> icesword: India
<n8tuser> stupidgirl--> you can verify your current running kernel if it supports UDF by  grepping for UDF the /boot/config-`uname-r` file
<icesword> stupidgirl, but your ip points to german
<stupidgirl> icesword, no it doesn't
<stefano_> i have a really weird problem
<caleb_yau> any Ideas on how to fix my virtual terminal to back to normal?
<ph0rensic> Anyone know if I can have a thumb-drive apache server running on a pc that has apache already running on it?
<vido>   can any one use the sound in the yahoo chat rooms
<icesword> stupidgirl, yeah,i see,sorry
<stefano_> i can't get on the internet from my laptop, i am on the network but everything on the internet doesnt work suddenly
<stefano_> can anyone help?
<nickrud> stupidgirl: good question, I did a google search for udf 2.50 ubuntu, it leads me to believe it's not in the kernel. You'd have to add support for it
<n8tuser> ph0rensic--> umm you want your thumb-drive to be written frequently by apache?
<Fbern> whats a screenlet ph0rensic
<ph0rensic> Fbern, Kinda same thing as a desklet, but works way better
<n8tuser> stefano_--> paste in pastebin your ifconfig -a and route -n
<stupidgirl> nickrud: Okay, thats what I needed to know. Cause the guides I found for UDF 2.5 were for Fiesty, and none for Gutsy
<icesword> stupidgirl, i see,u got u 80 port open,what do u use it for
<Fbern> do i just google screenlet?
<stupidgirl> icesword: router
<ph0rensic> n8tuser, No I want to run an apache-web-server on my thumbdrive for some apps I am working on, and we-sql driven calendar and stuff I access not too often. Also could be used as a bootable resume type thing
<stupidgirl> icesword: Feeling a bit nosey today, aren't you?
<caveman> hello
<icesword> stupidgirl, i see,i will stop it
<sary> anyone having problem with video with intel video card?
<stefano_> n8tuser, even though it just occoured all the sudden? i havent made any changes at all. i was just watching a video on stage6 when my internet connection got disconnected (24h disconnect from the provider) when i was back on line, suddenly it wouldnt work. i am now using xchat and firefox on another machine via x forwarding
<ph0rensic> n8tuser, My webserver on my pc is one that will be used more often... but I want my thumbdrive for switching between laptop and elsewhere
<stupidgirl> nickrud: The patch I found for UDF 2.5 is for an older kernel. Is it possible that it might work on Gutsy? I have no idea if kernels are backward compatible
<caveman> Im trying to automount a drive, but it wont let me put it where I want it, keeps saying has to be below /media???  its alwase worked in the past, and editing fstab doesnt do it
<prettyricky> How can I just drag files without getting denied permission?
<n8tuser> stefano_-->  its common for me, my ip address changes often, my ISP resets their system often
<nickrud> stupidgirl: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=295&atid=300295 has patches for current kernels
<stupidgirl> :O
<stefano_> n8tuser, what is common for you?
<Seveas> stupidgirl, ubuntu kernels have UDF support, no need to patch
<stefano_> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m7f070826 here they are
<n8tuser> stefano_--> that my ip address change
<stupidgirl> Seveas, UDF 2.5, not UDF
<Fbern> ph0rensic:  where do i find thse screenlets
<stefano_> n8tuser, thats not the problem, it happens every 24 hours for me, but after the last one i can't get on the internet with that one machine and thats very strange
<n8tuser> ph0rensic--> you can use your thumb drive, am just reminding you that the life cycle of thumb drive diminishes if you do read/write often to it
<ph0rensic> Fbern, I believe the package is enabled in the ubuntu repos.. try at terminal: sudo apt-get install screenlets
<stefano_> as i said, i havent made any changes whatsoever
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build a program in xubuntu, it's looking for md5.h, and md5global.h, I had to manually specify the directory for the ./configuration routine to find it, now it's telling me md5.h is present, but can't be compiled
<ph0rensic> n8tuser, oh i see.. thanks for the concern... I doubt it will be used so much to cause any irregular usage .. is there a preferred method to setting this up?
<n8tuser> stefano_--> do you use the vnic0 as some kind of tunnel to get to the internet or thats just a tunnel for special apps you use?
<nano__> is there a specific chatroom for discussing compwiz fusion
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2, What program?
<ph0rensic> nano_, type /join #compiz-fusion
<stefano_> n8tuser, i think it's for parallels but i'm not sure, i havent had problems before though
<Fbern> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Fbern> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Fbern> ph0rensic:  thats for u
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U: libexo
<ph0rensic> Fbern, Oh do you have synaptic open right now?
<Fbern> yea sorry
<nano__> ph0rensic: how is it that you know so much....thnx
<ph0rensic> fbern yah close that out .. they cant be open at the same time
<n8tuser> stefano its hard for me to tell, i dont know if you are using a tunnel to get to the internet or you have a dsl as your access..which?
<Fbern> where do i find screenlets now in the menu
<nano__> ph0rensic: that room is empty
<ph0rensic> nano_, I know very little compared to my colleagues such as nickrud and Jordan_U .. I guess I've learned much from the community
<ph0rensic> nano_, OK hang on
<stefano_> n8tuser, i have changed the DNS server from the routers ip to the real one, now it works, but how the heck did it stop working the old way all the sudden :O
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i just downloaded the alternate installer again from bittorrent, is there anyw ay to see if it's corrupted or not?
<nano__> ph0rensic: its actually #compiz
<n8tuser> stefano_--> assuming it is tunneled via vnic0  then perhaps the far end is not able to connect
<Fbern> ph0rensic:  I did the apt-get install. Where do I go to find it?
<ph0rensic> nano_, _ show 187 people in compiz-fusion
<n8tuser> stefano_--> maybe your router was not getting a dns feed? so replacing it with a real one, worked
<ph0rensic> fbern did it install ??
<ph0rensic> Fbern, I think its in apps-accessories
<Fbern> yes
<stefano_> n8tuser, really weird. however, it works now thanks for your help
<nano__> ph0rensic: thnx dude
<Fbern> I dont see screenlets under accessories. I see gdesklets tho
<n8tuser> stefano_--> well if your router was not getting the dns feed, then yeah you can not resolve address so youd be stuck
<ph0rensic> nano_, If yours was empty perhaps the named was typed wrong or something???
<nano__> ph0rensic: perhaps
<nickrud> !screenlets | Fbern
<ubotu> Fbern: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<nano__> does anybody know how to change the transparency of window title bars in compiz-fusion
<Fbern> i have compiz
<ph0rensic> nano_, I think that takes place in emerald
<ph0rensic> nano_, Do you have emerald installed?
<Manjy> Anyone, i just downloaded the alternate installer again from bittorrent, is there anyway to see if it's corrupted or not?
<Fbern> so no clue on screenlets?
<nano__> ph0rensic: i haven't activated emerald yet
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Test the md5 hash
<Manjy> ph0rensic: how can i do this? (sorry)
<nano__> im looking at compiz-fusion-config and i cant seem find it
<ph0rensic> nano_, Do that... you have much control over the look of your system with this
<ph0rensic> Manjy, No problem your on windows right?
<Manjy> yes
<icesword> md5sum
<pawan> hi
<icesword> pawan, hi
<pawan> not getting splash screen of ubuntu while loading on startup
<zeno> my computer has lots of broken packages, whats a util to fix them?
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Trying to locate the program
<wlnet> is there such thing as a social contract for ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> icesword, win doesn't come with an md5 command line tool does it?
<caleb_yau> Hello, I was having some problems with my Xubuntu virtual terminals. I looked up a potential fix on google and find these command line fixes "sudo modprobe vga16 sudo modprobe fbcon" this made the problem totally totally crazy and i just want to know how to disable what i did
<n8tuser> pawan on yhour menu.list try to remove or uncomment hiddenmenu and also remove splash
<icesword> ph0rensic, yeah,
<prettyricky> IdleOne----> Thank you very much got it working!
<ph0rensic> icesword, its md5sum?
<n8tuser> pawan save a copy 1st before modification okay?
<icesword> ph0rensic, google it ,then download
<caspertech> i am thinking of trying out linux but first i want to know if my hardware will work i have a hp tx1000 tablet pc the devices i want to know will or wont work is touchscreen, intergrated webcam and mic, fingerprint scanner and the tvtunner remote
<pawan> i try
<Ububegin> what is the difference between "locate" and "find" command
<ph0rensic> icesword, Ahh thats the one where you can drag and drop in the icon?
<nano__> ph0rensic: i did enable it; however, I still can't find how to change the transparency of my window titlebars
<ph0rensic> Manjy, http://etree.org/md5com.html download md5sum.exe
<n8tuser> caspertech--> do you ever go in a dark alley with that? i may just rob you..hehe
<bluefox83> Ububegin, the spelling :P
<Manjy> thanks
<nickrud> Fbern: what irc client are you using?
<caspertech> n8tuser lol
<icesword> ph0rensic, i canno t quite follow u
<wlnet> ubuntu will not support non-free software at all?
<pawan> no such option
<Ububegin> bluefox83: :|
<ph0rensic> nano_, You have to go in and edit the current emerald theme .. also make sure you type emerald --replace in terminal to use emerald
<n8tuser> pawan look carefully, they are there
<icesword> wlnet, what u mean
<nano__> ph0rensic: im pretty sure emerald is running as the changes that i am making take almost immediate effect
<wlnet> icesword, i have asked two questions, which one you refer to?
<icesword> wlnet, the last one
<n8tuser> wlnet--> off course it does, you just have to pay
<ph0rensic> icesword, Oh Manjy is the guy who wanted to check is alternate-disk download to make sure it wasn't corrupted .. i have used one of the md5 tools a long time ago in windows, where you drag the file yo want to check the md5 of onto the program icon which runs it and outputs the hash
<wlnet> icesword, like non-free packages in debian.
<pawan> cannot save the file
<Cusoon959> wlnet: Ubuntu entirely support non-free.
<n8tuser> pawan sudo or become root
<xyblor> is there any way to debug xorg.conf?
<ph0rensic> icesword, and i believe you are correct that this was that particular md5 tool
<ph0rensic> Manjy, You get it?
<n8tuser> pawan you should know by now, system file mods require root access
<Manjy> getting it
<pawan> how
<nickrud> wlnet: most of debian's non-free end up in multiverse
<nickrud> wlnet: if not all
<icesword> ph0rensic, i used it before,but now i use ultraiso
<n8tuser> !sudo |pawan
<ubotu> pawan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<wlnet> nickrud, what is multiverse?
<Trel> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nickrud> wlnet: it's the repo for non-free stuff :)
<pawan> like
<caspertech> i am thinking of trying out linux but first i want to know if my hardware will work i have a hp tx1000 tablet pc the devices i want to know will or wont work is touchscreen, intergrated webcam and mic, fingerprint scanner and the tvtunner remote
<n8tuser> !who | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Manjy> ph0rensic: so from cmd line, cd to where i downloaded it and do md5sum.exe file-to-check?
<nickrud> wlnet: the components link is clearest
<icesword> caspertech, u pc is great,why u try linux,maybe u can try virtual machine firest
<icesword> first
<Trel> caspertech: You will need to get a list of the chipsets and hardware in the system to check for compatibility.
<wlnet> in ubuntu, do i download packages with apt sources-list which are specify non-free?
<ph0rensic> Manjy, yah
<ph0rensic> Manjy, drop the .exe part though
<Manjy> ok
<Trel> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pawan> i double clicked on menu.lst file and try to save it but
<caspertech> icesword because i am sick of waiting for vista sp2
<wlnet> i mean "which i can specify 'non-free'?"
<Trel> !apt-get | wlnet
<ubotu> wlnet: please see above
<Trel> hm
<n8tuser> caspertech--> we suggest you try using liveCD to get a feel
<Trel> That didn't quite work as I'd hoped it would.
<icesword> caspertech, isn't xp good enough,or enough for u life
<wlnet> Trel, didn't work.
<Trel> icesword: Windows is never good enough.
<nickrud> wlnet: if you enable multiverse, you're enabling the equivalent of debian's non-free
<n8tuser> pawan do you read? can you not type the nick as prefix?
<Cusoon959> icesword: Are you an idiot? Linux isn't for bad computers. Linux is for any computer.
<frold> howto enable a program to load on startup? I would like pidgin to start on startup
<Cusoon959> icesword: XP blows.
<Cusoon959> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> first i am sorry to say that
<caspertech> icesword its but i have seen vids with xgl and compiz that bring the only good things about vista to a sable os
<Manjy> seems like md5sum is going slow...
<Trel> frold: System, Preferences, Sessions, and then add the program there.
<nano__> does anybody know how to change the transparency of window title bars in compiz-fusion
<icesword> but someone need to run some progaram that won't run on linux ,then hwo
<Cusoon959> caspertech: Compiz fuckin' rules :D
<icesword> how
<Trel> caspertech: Don't listen to the troll.
<Cusoon959> nano__: Ask in #compiz-fusion
<n8tuser> caspertech--> we suggest you try using liveCD to get a feel for how ubuntu runs on your tablet
<nickrud> !language | Cusoon959
<ubotu> Cusoon959: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wlnet> i am running debian lenny. i have a free partition. if i install ubuntu in this partition, will i be able to access the lenny partition to transfer data files over?
<Cusoon959> icesword: WINE, dual boot, virtual machine, or find an alternative.
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got a hdd that just had a partition go fobar on me .. I've got more hard drives but I'm not sure what directories I need to copy to the new one. I would like to get away from a total re-install so if I can just save/backup what I need to pug it in and reboot that would be best. all but /dev maybe?
<xyblor> How do I end your X session, and shut down the X server?
<nickrud> wlnet: sure. Just mount it somewhere
<Cusoon959> sorry nickrud :)
<Trel> caspertech: You may see some compatibility issues with unusual hardware, but you might like it anyway. Try the LiveCD and then go from there.
<icesword> i won't bother dual boot any more
<icesword> i run vm instead
<ph0rensic> icesword, You use qemu, virtualbox, vmware?
<icesword> ph0rensic, then what?
<n8tuser> no one mentioned kvm ?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: how long is this expected to take?
<nickrud> xyblor: log out, clt-alt-f2 , log in and type   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop .  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart the gui , alt-ctl-f7 to get back to the gui if needed
<wlnet> nickrud, no filesystem incompatibility problem? assuming i choose the same fs, ext3, for my ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> Is the new Hardy kernel going to support kvm out of the box? I've got a friend that would like to know ...
<xyblor> nickrud: thanks very much
<nickrud> wlnet: none.
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Umm may take a while
<Manjy> ph0rensic: k then...
<fr500> !kvm
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Its a big file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<caspertech> trel i like ubuntu i have had it running on my desktop for about a month but ive googleed all i can i will try live cd when the tablet gets hear it i bought a cto so it takes like 2 weeks just trying to pre solve any problems
<nickrud> wlnet: ext3 is ext3, no matter the distro
<ph0rensic> icesword, hhmm? I was asking what vm you use
<icesword> ph0rensic, i use virtual pc
<n8tuser> NineTeen67Comet--> i believe 7.10 already does, just make sure your cpu is capable..
<wlnet> is there a tutorial on switching from debian lenny to ubuntu?
<Trel> caspertech: Try to look on Google for some technical information about chipsets and then look for compatibility issues with those chipsets.
<ph0rensic> icesword, is that linux in windows or visa? versa?
<NineTeen67Comet> n8tuser: I beleive he is using a Pentium D so it should .. (I'm the PIII guy of the group)
<frold> Trel: ty
<caspertech> trel thanks
<Trel> caspertech: You may find others that have put the output of certain commands onto webpages where Google can index them.
<frold> !session > frold
<icesword> ph0rensic, linux in xp
<icesword> what???
<n8tuser> NineTeen67Comet--> it has to be dual core or the virtual something in the cpu supported..
<ph0rensic> icesword, oic.. i used to do that.. now Im in linux more than xp.. so I go the other way hehe
 * NineTeen67Comet off to struggle with a failing web server .. 
<Manjy> ph0rensic: do you know of any smaller programs for writing ISO images to discs, nero is taking forever to install and such....
<n8tuser> NineTeen67Comet--> http://www.michaeldolan.com/1030  article on it
<icesword> ph0rensic, coz i cannot run vm in linux,my mem is low
<wlnet> no tutorial  or write-up on switching from debian lenny to ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> n8tuser: thanks, I'll pop him the link ..
<nickrud> Manjy: infrarecorder is good, reasonably small (and Free)
<ph0rensic> icesword, oh
<n8tuser> Manjy--> do not be so impatient,  :P
<ph0rensic> Manjy, in windows?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: yeah
<Manjy> n8tuser: i have to be when i'm going away on vacation  in the morning, and my family will kill me when we get back if i still have to fix the computer
<n8tuser> Manjy--> forgo the vacation, you'll have more fun with ubuntu guaranteed..hehe
<icesword> hehehe
<tenek> hi i just started using ubuntu and when i rebooted the computer it would just start the bash, does anyone know how to star the gui?
<nickrud> rflol n8tuser
<icesword> tenek, startx?
<Manjy> n8tuser: lol, i have used ubuntu, it's just giving me problems on my other comp cause i cant use the live cd i ordered for this one, too slow
<tenek> dunno
<tenek> i tried gdm
<frold> In pidgin howto change my name? I use msn messenger login and my friends see this name: Frold @ work - I would like to edit that.....
<wlnet> debian has 18733 packages. does ubuntu come close to that?
<prettyricky> When I type gksudo nautilus and try and copy paste file it wont do anything? Any suggestions?
<Geoffrey2> trying over here again, I'm trying to build libexo, which is part of the xfce desktop, ./configure keeps insisting md5.h and md5global.h don't exist....
<bluefox83> tenek, if it doesn't start up on it's own, then you have a configuration problem someplace...you need to fix that before starting up gdm
<no0tic> wlnet, I think debian has way more packages
<prettyricky> Im just trying to drag and drop a file
<tenek> ok then
<tenek> thanks
<icesword> wlnet, u ask this and that ,why not give it a try
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Not any open-source/free ones that I can think of
<n8tuser> Geoffrey2--> have you looked at the suggestion made earlier? look at the path defined in the Makefile ?
<markgreene> Hey guys. I want to make it so that I can play my music on my laptop, but to use the speakers on another computer. They are both running Ubuntu
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i'm trying...InfraRecorder now
<ph0rensic> Manjy, hmm http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm maybe
<wlnet> icesword, that is why i am asking first. i don't want to end up losing everything i have.
<icesword> wlnet, open source,if u lose anything,u can build one yourself
<wlnet> icesword, sure, but the time it takes.
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Roxio is a commercial one that is good .. wait lemme think does iso buster burn?
<vircuser> mark why  not share the files and play them from the other machine?
<no0tic> wlnet, you won't loose time
<n8tuser> markgreene--> freenx supposed to be able to do that, try and see if you can make it work
<no0tic> wlnet, simply.. give it a try
<wlnet> how to download a minimal ubuntu to a new partition, online?
<ph0rensic> Manjy, isobuster is also another commercial one
<icesword> ph0rensic, do u want to burn something
<icesword> ph0rensic, burnatonce is a good choice
<ph0rensic> icesword, No Manjy was asking for suggestions for windows burning programs
<ph0rensic> Manjy, ^^
<ph0rensic> icesword, He was having problems with nero
<PupUser01> is it true that cpu usage, mem usage isn't accurate when shown during linux?
<icesword> ph0rensic, there a stiill lot of things,ultraiso,alcohol,burnatonce
<P1ro> where i can find linux-uvc package for ubuntu ?
<ph0rensic> icesword, oh yah alcohol is good too
<anachronoks> hi,what's the best email client for handling massive amounts of email, i want to backup my gmail account
<Geoffrey2> n8tuser: any particular listing I should be looking for in there?
<threefcata> how to do screenshot in mplayer?
<anachronoks> it's over 60,000 messages
<rabiddachshund> I've got 2 hard drives in my computer: one with ubuntu and one with windows. How can I get Windows to see my Ubuntu disk?
<n8tuser> Geoffrey2--> for directory where it looks for headers? make sure wherever md5.h is, its path is included
<icesword> ph0rensic, it seems burnatonce is free,not sure
<tenek> so, about the gui that wouldn't start i tried the startx command and worked, sortof, but i dont have turn on or reboot options
<tenek> and when i rebboted it it started only the bash again
<ph0rensic> rabiddachshund, Windows does not read linux filesystem by default.. you have to find another software to do this .. look up captain nemo
<rabiddachshund> k
<n8tuser> rabiddachshund--> you have to install an ext3 support to your xp
<icesword> i use total commander now
<tenek> does anyone know how i shuld configure it so it won't happen again?
<icesword> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<icesword> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nano__> how can i get a screen shot in ubuntu?
<icesword> printscreen button
<n8tuser> tenek if you get on a terminal and type sudo shutdown -r now, that will reboot -h for shutdown only
<nano__> and then
<nano__> icesword: then wnat
<tenek> yeah i know
<tenek> i did that
<icesword> nano_save it
<nano__> to what?
<goldenfox> nano_: printscreen?
<nano__> what program can i save it to?
<tenek> but what i'm asking is how do i get the gui running everytime i turn the computer on
<PupUser01> can you run xubuntu from ram?
<Ububegin> Hei guys, I am having problems running java applets in firefox(ubuntu)... I have already installed java-6 ... after googling the whole morning, i am still confused..Can someone give me a hint or a tutorial link.
<goldenfox> nano_: i think it will save directly to computer in png format
<Geoffrey2> what's the command to find a particular file?
<anachronoks> does anyone use an email client for email backup?
<icesword> tenek, don't no why u desktop don't start auto
<nano__> goldenfox: where abouts will it be save
<rabiddachshund> Captain nemo gives error file handle too large. ??
<CVD-PR> i have to use a antivirus, in linux or its not necesary?  'avast'
<tenek> nope i just rebooted the computer and it happened
<goldenfox> nano_: it will ask you where to put the file
<Ububegin> Geoffrey2 : find pathtofind -name "HelloWorld"
<tenek> i said something about a session it couldn't restore
<xyblor> how do I change the video mode of the console, like when you do ctrl-alt-f2?
<tenek> something like that
<CVD-PR> ?
<n8tuser> Geoffrey2--> find or locate if you have enabled updatedb
<icesword> rabiddachshund, google"read ext3 in windows"
<ph0rensic> rabiddachshund, maybe try another tool see iceswords message ^^
<saff> hey all, how do i enable direct rendering? think there was a problem or something in my driver install... glxinfo shows direct rendering = no
<ph0rensic> saff, what type of card..
<saff> but i can play some games with fine FPS that i'm pretty sure software wouldn't be able to handle
<saff> nvidia 7900
<Ububegin> Hei guys, I am having problems running java applets in firefox(ubuntu)... I have already installed java-6 ... after googling the whole morning, i am still confused..Can someone give me a hint or a tutorial link.
<wayah> I am new to ubuntu. I have a toshiba Satelite L35. and I would like some help getting my sound to work
<ph0rensic> saff, did you upgrade the drivers? What ubuntu version you using
<saff> gutsy, and yea i did
<saff> installed the proprietary drivers
<nano__> goldenfox: im trying it and it is not asking me to do so
<ph0rensic> saff, I would consider reinstalling the drivers.. seems something didn't go right..
<saff> hmm ok
<ph0rensic> saff, I've had that card and when it installs, it should enable direct rendering
<wayah> I am new to ubuntu. I have a toshiba Satelite L35. and I would like some help getting my sound to work. Please PM me if you can help.
<tenek> yeah it says: kinit triying to resume from "a rather long location"
<ph0rensic> !patience | wayah
<ubotu> wayah: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chronos> I'm having an issue with my NVIDIA card. I installed the restricted drivers and restarted, but the biggest resolution I'm getting is only 1074*768, which is way off what I can handle. How can I get my larger resolution back?
<tenek> then: kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<saff> ph0rensic, I'm using compiz, does that have anything to do with it? i seem to remember something about DR when getting it working
<rabiddachshund> icesword = win
<ph0rensic> chronos, Did you check your xorg.conf to see what mode is enabled?
<rabiddachshund> ty
<icesword> rabiddachshund, ?
<icesword> rabiddachshund, what?
<Fbern> Anyone here use facebook screenlet?
<rabiddachshund> you win. Thakns
<rabiddachshund> thanks*
<chronos> Where's that at ph0rensic?
<ph0rensic> saff, umm compiz needs direct rendering to work from what i remember
<icesword> rabiddachshund, when u said u win,how i win?
<ph0rensic> chronos /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rabiddachshund> :facepalm: nevermind. :D
<luke403> hey, is this the help channel for ubuntu
<ph0rensic> Luke, yes
<luke403> okay i have a question about compiz fuzion
<chronos> ph0rensic: It shows my card listed, and my larger resolutions are listed
<saff> ph0rensic, weird, i have compiz-fusion working fine
<ph0rensic> saff, Try glxgears from a terminal
<saff> i'm overdue for a drivers upgrade anyway though
<Fbern> Anyone here use facebook screenlet? Its not logging into my facebook i dont THINK
<luke403> i set up all of my settings and then they dont come into effect, i am thinking it is my graphics card because it is on an older computer, do  you think that is what it is
<saff> ph0rensic, hmm terrible fps
<Fbern> How do I check my temperatures
<saff> ph0rensic, but like i said, i can play games fine
<Fbern> one of my fans just definitely died lol
<ph0rensic> chronos, hmmm...try system-admin-screen ang graphics
<saff> brb
<Fbern> this fan is really loud
<Fbern> ....
<icesword> ...
<Luke> ph0rensic: huh?
<chronos> It shows my card listed and I can select the resolution up to the 1028
<ph0rensic> saff, that is odd.. i believe direct rendering should be enabled when the driver installs.. so when it says it isn't that bugs me.
<ph0rensic> Luke, sorry it was for the other luke403
<Luke> ah np
<Darkmystere> is there a way to control my car from my labtop..
<vjec> no
<Darkmystere> i have like a remote where i can turn car on and off and unlock with it..
<Fbern> lol
<Darkmystere> so i was thinking it would work on labtop too
<vjec> yes you do
<ph0rensic> Darkmystere, haha yah.. with servos and stuff
<Fbern> ph0rensic:  how do i check my temperatures
<frold> what program do you use to connec to and edit mysql databases?
<luke403>  i set up all of my settings and then they dont come into effect, i am thinking it is my graphics card because it is on an older computer, do  you think that is what it is
<ph0rensic> frohike, phpmyadmin
<ph0rensic> Fbern, oh umm.. there should be a screenlet for that
<luke403> on compiz fuzion that is
<Fbern> know the name?
<ph0rensic> Fbern, no
<ph0rensic> luke403, hmmm... whats the card again
<Darkmystere> lol How..
<Darkmystere> Itd be cool to drive my car :D!!
<Darkmystere> with a GPS hooked up to my labtop and then google earth
<Darkmystere> hooked to that then interlinking it all
<ph0rensic> Darkmystere, you want to just remote start or remote drive?
<Darkmystere> so i can see where im going
<luke403> i am not sure, all i know it is an intel chipset
<Darkmystere> Remote start for beginging
<Darkmystere> eventually remote drive
<luke403> how can i tell in ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> lspci -v
<icesword> Darkmystere, is it exting
<Darkmystere> Huh?
<icesword> Darkmystere, exciting
<ph0rensic> luke403, have you tried to reconfigure x?
<Darkmystere> Lol im sure it will be
<Darkmystere> Itd be cool if i could inter link with google earth
<luke403> umm, no
<Darkmystere> so im getting live feed of car moving and i can see
<Darkmystere> arial map of where im going
<ph0rensic> Darkmystere, Im pretty sure it could be done, but it would take a crap load of bandwidth money and time .. and I have 0 of the 3 hehe
<Darkmystere> like the stop sighns and stuff :D!
<ph0rensic> luke403, you may want to try that,
<ph0rensic> luke403, oh what is it .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i believe
<luke403> how do i do that? (sorry i am very new and just experminting with trial and error
<footballfanatic> smogon
<luke403> o ok that is good
<caleb_yau> Hello, I was having some problems with my Xubuntu virtual terminals. I looked up a potential fix on google and find these command line fixes "sudo modprobe vga16 sudo modprobe fbcon" this made the problem totally totally crazy and i just want to know how to disable what i did
<ph0rensic> Luke, it will take you through a process to re set up your x server
<icesword> ph0rensic, where are other guys,you are the only person answering questions here
<luke403> okay
<ph0rensic> icesword, I have no idea.. i hope im not screwing anyone over hehe
<Darkmystere> Lol i havent done it yet :/ i want to know how to
<ph0rensic> Darkmystere, watch mythbusters.. they have a remote driving through use of servos.. then implement some cam feeds and laptop controls and wahlah
<ph0rensic> Darkmystere, of course its easier said than done
<Darkmystere> lol
<Darkmystere> :/
<Geoffrey2> is there some kind of linker database that needs to be updated periodically?
<ph0rensic> Geoffrey2, eh?
<ph0rensic> manj your back
<ph0rensic> Manjy, and using chatzilla i see
<Manjy> lol
<Manjy> ph0rensic: wanted to come back and thank you for your help, i downloaded and wrote the CD and i'm checking for defects now, the md5 was right too
<ph0rensic> Manjy, fantastic.. your quite welcome
<wayah> is there anyone that can help me please :)
<ph0rensic> Manjy, you know the alternate installer is text based right
<Manjy> ph0rensic: yes, i know
<ph0rensic> wayah, perhaps just ask and well see
<wayah> I have...lol
<Manjy> ph0rensic: my old computer is too slow to run the Live CD from the disc to install it
<Manjy> ph0rensic: ...just the installer is text based right...the actual OS has a GUI right...lmao
<wayah> Well, I have a Toshiba Satelite Laptop with no sound. I am a linux noob and would like someone to guide me with what to do
<ph0rensic> Manjy, yes of course haah
<Manjy> ph0rensic: XD
<Geoffrey2> ph0rensic: spitballing here..../configure can't find over a half dozen header files that are actually installed....here, I get told to check the make file, over in #xfce they say it sounds like my system is broken
<ph0rensic> wayah, oh yah.. haven't had to troubleshoot sound
<wayah> Is there anyone here that can troubleshoot sound?
<ph0rensic> Geoffrey2, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Darkmystere> Lol ok....How can i use my labtop as a tv remote?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i've been looking into installing ubuntu on my other comp for a while, and after i found banshee for linux to manage my brother/sister's iPods, i decided to switch, lol
<Darkmystere> with Ubuntu installed
<saff> ph0rensic, still around?
<ph0rensic> saff, yep
<ph0rensic> Darkmystere, look into uh.. mythtv or mythbuntu
<saff> hah i just reinstalled my drivers and nearly fubar'd X
<saff> guess the drivers were the problem
 * Manjy is in shock that a "Furbuntu" is being developed...whats next, AnonBuntu? ScientoloBuntu?
<ph0rensic> saff, I reinstalled drivers the other day and it screwed x .. first time ever.. i had to reinstall again.. umm did you make sure to -purge when you removed the package?
<saff> no, no i didn't
<ph0rensic> Manjy, wth is furbuntu?
<ph0rensic> saff, or did you use the restricted driver manager?
<tenek> so, i rebooted, when it booted again it appeared the message "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" then it started the bash, and does this everytime, startx works to start the GUI, but two error message appear (failed to initialize HAL! and something about user switcher) plus no network connection works, wireless or ethernet, should i post this somewhere?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: http://furbuntu.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page linux for furfags >>
<saff> neither, just downloaded the .sh off nvidia
<saff> and ran in
<saff> *it
<ph0rensic> saff, Oh yah you have gutsy right
 * Manjy prepares to run from agnryfaic'd furries <<
<saff> yea
<ph0rensic> saff, I would make sure you purge when you remove, then use the restricted manager to install the drivers
<saff> now compiz doesn't work either,, hm
<ph0rensic> saff, that is what has worked for me
<saff> ok, i'll try the manager
<saff> brb
<Geoffrey2> run ./configure on libexo, O/S is xubuntu 7.10....md5.h, md5global.h, mminttrin.h, mnttab.h, and ucred.h not found...
<ph0rensic> Geoffrey2, hmm what package are you trying to install??
<Geoffrey2> furbuntu - Ubuntu with Furbish as the default language? :)
<icesword> ?
<icesword> hhehe
<Manjy> Geoffrey2: No, Ubuntu made for furries -_-
<sp33nker> hello everybody
<ph0rensic> still have no idea what furbuntu is
<ph0rensic> hi sp33nker
<ph0rensic> Manjy, what is it ubuntu for tree-huggers?
<sp33nker> could someone please help me with always-on issue: intel hda(reltek alc883) souncard mute
<Geoffrey2> ph0rensic: libexo, it's a dependency for xfce
<Manjy> ph0rensic: "Noone gives a f*** about the environment"buntu
<ph0rensic> lol
<nonix4> sp33nker: tried alsamixer to start?
<sp33nker> sure. does not work
<sp33nker> my problem is this one:
<Ptolemaios> why do you call yourself ph0rensic?
<nonix4> sp33nker: and maxing all volumes & unmuting all channels?
<sp33nker> when i plug the earphones, the speakers does not mute
<ph0rensic> Geoffrey2, Trying to install xfce by making it from source?
<Manjy> Maybe Catholicism can make an OS, Jebusuntu
<sp33nker> yea, and the windows will be devil-buntu...:)))
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Jewbuntu
<Sindacious> The iRaq!
<Manjy> OMG
<Manjy> lol hi Sindacious
<Manjy> Sindacious: Stalker from dAmn?
<Viktorious> hi is anyone in here familiar with vmware
<Sindacious> Nononono I'm always on Fr33N0D3
<Manjy> Sindacious: And last time i checked, it's iRack <<
<ph0rensic> Ptolemaios, Its just a name i came up with.. there was this guy I ran into who had a band called phorensic ..
<sp33nker> ph0rensic: you have any idea why is it happening?
<nonix4> sp33nker: Hmm, might even be that it lacks detection for them earplugs being plugged - or that some of the mixer channels are mixed up
<Sindacious> pffft q makes better IMHO
<flajann> emacs under ubuntu python-mode does not work for me, despite having installed with ape-get twice. Any ideas? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<Ptolemaios> ok
<ph0rensic> sp33nker, Nope
<ph0rensic> Ptolemaios, how come?
<Ptolemaios> i was just wondering
<tenek> so, i rebooted, when it booted again it appeared the message "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" then it started the bash, and does this everytime, startx works to start the GUI, but two error messages appear (failed to initialize HAL! and something about user switcher) plus no network connection works, wireless or ethernet, can anyone here help me? should i post this somewhere?
<Viktorious> hi is anyone in here familiar with vmware??
<ph0rensic> tenek, sounds like a load of problems
<ph0rensic> Viktorious, shoot
<tenek> i can imagine it's to complicated
<ph0rensic> tenek, HAL is hardware abstraction layer
<Aparna_> !paste
<tenek> it was working just fine
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ph0rensic> tenek, what did u do
<Manjy> CD verifying is taking a while -_-
<Sindacious> I've seemed to stick myself in \dev\null halp me :>!
<tenek> nothing
<tenek> i was installing tcl
<tenek> but i had problems with tk
<ph0rensic> tenek, what is tcl?
<Aparna_> I need help patching my kernel. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56450/plain/ <-- What do I do from here?
<Manjy> Sindacious: i didn't know you used linux or i would have asked you for help on dev :p
<xyblor> how do I change the resolution of a frame buffer device (i.e. console mode)
<tenek> so i just rebooted to log in to my normal user
<ph0rensic> Manjy, what kind of dev u do
<xyblor> I tried fbset but it doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> xyblor: Currently, you don't.
<Sindacious> Manjy: Eh, I'm more less working on learning it from what I do know :>
<Manjy> ph0rensic: oh, i meant deviantart, me and him are member on it, lol, >>
<tenek> it's a compiler or something, i don't really know
<xyblor> tonyyarusso: that sucks, my console is using the wrong resolution
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Oh that place is cool
<tenek> i was trying to install amsn
<EADG> xyblor: are you running Gutsy?
<tenek> so my cousin could use the computar
<xyblor> EADG: yes
<tonyyarusso> xyblor: yeah, it's one of the larger userbase bugs I've seen.
<Manjy> ph0rensic: I'm ManjyomeThunder from dA, i wrote the #iRPG channel on the chat network and i get 100 pageviews a day for nothing, and i cant do art for crap
<Sindacious> LOL There is a dA channel on FreeNode
<tenek> i said it needed tcl/tk
<ph0rensic> Manjy, haha
<EADG> xyblor: Gimme a minute to look up a post. It's not as easy to change res now as it was in Dapper, Fiesty...
<xyblor> tonyyarusso: resolution is detected incorrectly at boot-up.
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i wrote a bot for the dA chat network, it's similar to IRC but the protocol is different, same ideas though
<Sindacious> ph0rensic: Manjy haz ub3r c0d1ng skillz
<Geoffrey2> ph0rensic: pretty much
<Geoffrey2> ph0rensic: xfce 4.4.2
<ph0rensic> tenek, I dont know what tcl/tk does...
<Manjy> tcl/tk is a scripting language
<ph0rensic> Geoffrey2, What was your original desktop manager
<tenek> it's something like ruby and rails form what i understood
<ph0rensic> Manjy, You were gonna install it just to use amsn?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: huh?
<tenek> the amsn (msn messenger clone) said it needed it to be installed
<xyblor> tonyyarusso: , EADG, whenever I do ctrl-alt-f2, I get a console where I can't see the bottom part of the display. I tried different video modes in grub's menu.lst, but that didn't change anything
<Manjy> ph0rensic: wrong user?
<Manjy> lol
<Sindacious> XD
<EADG> xyblor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585454&highlight=framebuffer+resolution
<ubuntu_> hola
<Manjy> ph0rensic: he would have to install tcl/tk to use AMSN, without it, it would be like trying to run MediaWiki without PHP, or jEdit without Java :p
<xyblor> EADG: thanks a lot, I'm checking it out
<ubuntu_> Alguien de México?
<tenek> right
<tenek> but the tk make didin't work
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Oh, i thought amsn was just a messenger program
<Geoffrey2> ph0rensic: xfce 4.4.1
<tenek> so i just rebooted
<Sindacious> LOL
<Manjy> ph0rensic: it is, but it's written in an interpreted language
<tenek> and the situation i told u happended
<ph0rensic> Geoffrey2, Oh you were trying to upgrade your xfce.. I can't help u there sorry
<ph0rensic> Manjy, Why not use midgin?
<ph0rensic> Manjy, pidgin**
<Manjy> midgin?
<Manjy> lol
<sp33nker> i am a c++ programmer. what ide do you recommend me for serious projects?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i like pidgin, but idk, ask whomever was asking about amsn
<htedrom> well that didn't work... i had to reinstall the nvidia drivers from the .sh just to get X back
<Manjy> who was it, tenek?
<tenek> yo soy de mexico pero muy probablemente no te pueda ayudar, soy un pinche newbie
<ph0rensic> saff, whats up
<saff> how would i go about starting completely from scratch
<Sindacious> pidgin FTW?! there there is...trilian :>
<saff> with my vid drivers
<Manjy> ...
<Manjy> Trillian sucks
<Sindacious> True that
<Manjy> ...
<tenek> who was what?
<Manjy> Sindacious: ...Stop failing
<Sindacious> Manjy: I'm enjoying it...do I have to?
<saff> purge every package that says nvidia and remake my xorg.conf?
<Manjy> Sindacious: yes
<Manjy> xD
<Sindacious> :P
<Manjy> 9001.times { users.delete('Sindacious') }
<Sindacious> x.x
<Sindacious> AH
<ph0rensic> saff, exactly I would purge the nvidia files do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then use the restricted manager to get the newest nvidia that works with ubuntu and compiz etc
<Sindacious> :P
 * Sindacious throws Manjy into the \dev\null
<Sindacious> Eat that bacon :>
<Manjy> OHSHI-
<Sindacious> :P
<ph0rensic> saff, That should get everything working how you want, with acceleration and direct rendering on
<saff> ok, here goes nothing
<ph0rensic> saff, goodluck
 * Manjy installs Furbuntu on Sindacious's comp, yiff in hell
<karmelek> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/71993-3.jpg what is the name of this file manager?
<Sindacious> OH MY GAWD
 * Sindacious 's computer starts to fail hard
<Manjy> http://sindacious.justgotowned.com/
<Sindacious> LOL
<ph0rensic> saff, you can use the generic vesa driver driver until the nvidia proprietary drivers are installed through the manager
<Sindacious> I prefer
<Sindacious> http://sindacious.youaremighty.com/
<ph0rensic> saff, I know its a pita .. I had to do it yesterday hehe all is well now
<prettyricky> hi I was trying to use gksudo nautilus to add a plugin to my amsn, but I get denied no permission? Can someone help
<Sindacious> and if it's still around http://manjy.mustbedefeated.com/
<Sindacious> oh fail it's not
<Manjy> Sindacious: the youaremighty is perfect for me, show it about me to Kyogo on dA
<saff> hey synaptic's 'complete removal' is the same as a command line purge right?
<EADG> karmelek: looks like default Gnome file manager, forgot the name... just themed diffrent.
<ajushi> hi, how do i change my gateway in the command line?when i enter "route" my it show 192.168.1.0 where it should be 192.168.1.1
<Sindacious> Lol
<karmelek> nautilus?
<ph0rensic> saff, I would think so heh
<Manjy> Sindacious: As you know, on dA, i am programming god, epic lulz and such
<warchief_ryan> look at netstat -nr
<EADG> karmelek: that would be the one.
<karmelek> EADG: but this tabs...
<Sindacious> Manjy: Oh, I know....I KNOW!!?!?!!11!
<saff> ok, see you soon i hope
<warchief_ryan> you have to add the new route t the gateway
<TrekCycling> does anyone know how to get Sound Juicer to rip MP3s using VBR new in Gusty?
<Sindacious> Manjy: Glad to have someone like you as a _friend_
<Sindacious> lulz
<TrekCycling> 10 year Linux vet, new to Ubuntu and having trouble with this
<ph0rensic> TrekCycling, really? all the know it alls aren't in atm but what you got
<ph0rensic> TrekCycling, oh ahha
<ph0rensic> TrekCycling, whats VBR?
<Aparna_> I patched the kernel and have the source on my desktop. How do I enable it now?
<TrekCycling> this is my GStreamer Pipeline currently
<TrekCycling> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr=new ! xingmux ! id3mux
<TrekCycling> should work
<TrekCycling> or audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr=new ! xingmux ! id3v2mux
<TrekCycling> variable bit rate
<EADG> karmelek: Hmm, your right. Konqueror has tabs.
<warchief_ryan> ajuchi: add your new route, but remove the old one
<prettyricky> How can I get permissions to add and drop new files?
<ph0rensic> TrekCycling, yah a lil over my head hehe
<xaxxon> how do I make a "generic" ubuntu system into a development system?  I'm trying to build some stuff and I'm missing all sorts of libraries
<EADG> karmelek: Had a quick look in Nautalis, didn't see any options for tabs.
<ph0rensic> xaxxon, did you try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xaxxon> nope, but I will now
<ph0rensic> xaxxon, there could be an s at the end of that
<Aparna_> I patched the kernel and have the source on my desktop. How do I enable it now? Should I just do ./configure && make && make install?
<karmelek> EADG: ok-thx, it is quite strange for me because it is gnome-look :P
<warchief_ryan> wow irssi hurts my eyes
<EADG> karmelek: there is an icon on that picture named PCMan File Manager :)
<ph0rensic> Manjy, whats the word, that disk check done yet?
<Manjy> not yet
<karmelek> ;-)
<Manjy> 87%
<Sindacious> :O
<Sindacious> I'm giving my fail computer another week
<Sindacious> it starts failing anymore
<Sindacious> I'm sticking Ubuntu on it
<Sindacious> end of story
<warchief_ryan> cant go wrong with ubuntu
<EADG> warchief_ryan: grab a theme from irssi.org  I liked madcow and evilkat
<EADG> .... after abit of editing :)
<ajush1> i get a SIOCADDRT: File exists whenever i try adding a new route how do i add my router?
<warchief_ryan> oh there themes for it lol :p
<Aparna_> I patched the kernel and have the source on my desktop. How do I enable it now? Should I just do ./configure && make && make install?
<fapril> hey guys, I'm looking to install my HP printer. Its connected to my router. When I select 'windows printer via samba' and select browse, it doesn't apear
<ph0rensic> !patience | Aparna_
<ubotu> Aparna_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sindacious> warchief_ryan: Yeah, only think I have heard is that it can be annoying to get wireless to work right
<warchief_ryan> ajush1:
<caveman24> im having trouble mounting a drive in a folder on my desktop, I treied editing fstab, but that didnt work, tried doing it through the drive properties thing in KDE and it says I can only mount it under /media... I never had a problem mounting it in previous versions of ubuntu
<warchief_ryan> route -add
<caveman24> im using gutsy btw
<warchief_ryan> route -add (router ip) gw (your ip) i believe
<ajush1> warchief_ryan: i did a "route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0"
<psion> hrm, has anyone here gotten mplayer to go to full screen correctly on a second monitor via dual heads?
<edwin_> caveman24: is the drive a windows partition?
<caveman24> no, its reiserfs
<warchief_ryan> did it work
<nonix4> caveman24: updated or clean install?
<caveman24> updated
<ajush1> it returns: SIOCADDRT: File exists
<warchief_ryan> ?!?
<edwin_> updated :-\
<psion> caveman24: what's the drive?
<ph0rensic> psion, hold on lemme check
<Geoffrey2> what's the xfce equivalent of gedit?
<psion> ph0rensic: ty
<bluishgreen> folks, I am having this problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353533, i am not able to follow the resolve given. can anyone explain.
<prettyricky> How can I get permissions to add and drop new files?
<warchief_ryan> lol never seen that before, did you remove the old route
<caveman24> 20GB quantum fireball, /dev/sdb5
<zackie> Having a problem with playing games using wine and screen blinks.
<Janner__> http://paid.vg/id/jannerii
<psion> Geoffrey2: I just use vim
<ajush1> warchief_ryan:i'll try to remove the old one
<prettyricky> Trying to add a plugin to my amsn... permission denied
<ph0rensic> psion what u see when u do it
<xyblor> what's the safest color depth to use on a Radeon 8500 as a framebuffer device?
<psion> prettyricky: sudo chmod u+w
<psion> to allow users to write
<silvernode> guys im trying to install itask but when i try and automake it says ./autogen.sh: 8: aclocal: not found
<EADG> xyblor: I don't think you need anything higher than 8bit
<psion> ph0rensic: it maximizes, but it's like the screen is too small to display it all, it cuts off the bottom and right
<Manjy> i99%
<Manjy> 99%*
<caveman24> I never had a problem seting it to automount before, but for some odd reason the only way to get it mounter where I want it is to do it manually
<Manjy> one more then i start the install
<Manjy> :)
<prettyricky> psion=== that will allow me to drag and drop files?
<xyblor> EADG: ok I'll try that, I'm still working through that how-to you linked to
<zackie> How do I fix a screen to quit blinking while in a game useing WINE??
<psion> prettyricky: that will give you permissions to write in a directory
<ph0rensic> psion, I just loaded an HD clip and it maximized but looked widescreen (top and bottom black)
<warchief_ryan> hammer?
<silvernode> i have a problem and it looks like this ./autogen.sh: 8: aclocal: not found
<psion> ph0rensic: was it skewed?
<caveman24> I did magage to get compiz working in KDE though :)
<prettyricky> how can I just drag and drop files?
<EADG> xyblor: did you find res/color depth numbers for grub?
<psion> prettyricky: using nautilus?
<xyblor> EADG: also, I think you are a bass guitar player ;-)
<ph0rensic> psion, Nope, Im thinking the resolution fits for how it looked
<xyblor> EADG: that's what I'm doing
<Estreyela> silvernode: sudo aptitude install automake autoconf build-essential
<prettyricky> I tried that and did not work. wont ask me for a password
<xoqa> can someone help me get real player to work in either konqueror or firefox? firefox plays the audio but doesn't display graphics, konqueror just doesn't know what to do with the file even though it has already recognized the helix plugin
<EADG> xyblor: hehe, ya.
<nonix4> zackie: refresh rate type of blinking or bug type of blinking?
<ph0rensic> psion, Umm perhaps I should try another media
<prettyricky> seems to me like its not working
<psion> ph0rensic: did you modify or do anything special with mplayer?
<silvernode> Estreyela, thanks
<computer_> how do i do what this person is doing? http://youtube.com/watch?v=i9JC5NQ7G0o
<xoqa> aaand, finally java works in firefox! but... it doesn't work in konqueror. it's odd because it worked once in konqueror and never again after that one moment
<ph0rensic> psion, nothing I had never used it till itried lol
<psion> ph0rensic: I'm trying to figure out if my problem is with mplayer or my config of xorg
<zackie> nonix4: Refresh.
<psion> lol
<Manjy> brb, installing
<saff> well back, but i'm not too sure what happened...
<xoqa> computer_: install compiz
<Geoffrey2> when you modify ld.so.conf, is there anything else you need to do?
<computer_> do i need to install something? to do this? http://youtube.com/watch?v=i9JC5NQ7G0o
<xoqa> computer_: aptitude search compiz
<computer_> ok
<saff> xfce won't start, and glxinfo/glxgears dont work
<Manjy> Thanks so much for your help ph0rensic
<zackie> nonix4: I'm trying to play the game Infantry (Sony's) If that makes a difference
<ph0rensic> Manjy, your welcome
<warchief_ryan> meow
<ph0rensic> psion, wht about totem?
<Fbern> Does  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature return the CPU temp?
<nonix4> zackie: which type of monitor in use?
<ph0rensic> saff, what are you in gnome?
<computer_> compiz seems to be installed, so how do i do it?
<saff> ph0rensic, yea, gnome failsafe
<TerrorBite> Okay, I just ran the eeepc scrips for my Ubuntu install. So now the wireless works, but the wired ethernet doesn't anymore.
<ph0rensic> You reconfigure x?
<saff> yeap
<zackie> nonix4: What do you mean? Like my screen monitor?
<ph0rensic> saff did you use restricted manager?
<saff> yea
<psion> ph0rensic: totem?
<crweb> has anyone seen imbrandon lately?
<saff> and the manager says they're working now
<xoqa> computer_: there's a compiz channel ... check out #compiz and ask them what channel to ask your question. it's a really helpful community
<ph0rensic> psion, its another player
<psion> oh, let me try it real quick
<ph0rensic> psion, or try vlc thats a good one
<xoqa> computer_: i'd tell you but i forgot what i did way back when
<baxter> is there a particular place I can go for compiz questions?
<ph0rensic> saff, but it isn't?
<c0mp13371331337> TerrorBite - Congrats on the excellent eeepc.  Just got mine last week, LOVING it.  Xubuntu flies on it!
<saff> correct
<nonix4> computer_: you prolly want emerald, python-compizconfig & some others...
<zackie> nonix4: just a flat screen LCD HD Monitor i guess
<ph0rensic> saff, they require a full restart after you install the nvidia drivers
<baxter> ah wait you've just said sorry
<saff> yea, rebooted
<TerrorBite> c0mp13371331337, thanks. I'm using ordinary Ubuntu though
<alex_> hey guys, for some reason flash content in firefox is really slow. i've flashplugin version 9.0.115.0 installed. is this a known issue?
<saff> i shouldn't have to reconfig x again after the install, should i?
 * Manjy has a lot to install on his new ubuntu install
<Fbern> Does  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature return the CPU temp?
<alex_> whenever i browse flash content the cpu usage goes up, and framerate of youtube videos is low
<ph0rensic> saff, after the install you have to reboot...Out of the 5-6 times Ive set this up i had to reconfigure x 1 time after installing the drivers.. but always a reboot
<Manjy> hmm, install may take a while
<Manjy> what to do...
<c0mp13371331337> TerrorBite - How does regular Ubuntu run on it?  I wanted to keep it nice and light, but I may make the switch to plain Ubuntu if it runs alright.
<Manjy> Benny Lava tiemz
<EADG> computer_: You should also install compizconfig-settings-manager. It will let you tweak all the settings and let you change kb short-cuts.
<saff> hmm well i'll try doing a reconfig and rebooting again
<Fbern> Does  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature return the CPU temp?
<saff> then i'm just gonna try envy
<TerrorBite> Question: Does Ubuntu support WPA with corporate login? i.e. username/pass
<TerrorBite> Fbern, no idea
<bluishgreen> when trying to install vlc, i get this .." You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<bluishgreen> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  language-support-writing-en: Depends: openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us but it is not going to be installed" any clues as to how to resolve this please ..
<EADG> Fbern: does on my sys.
<ph0rensic> saff, lame that didn't work for you i dunno what i could be missing.. unless one of the packages or configurations is getting in the way
<Fbern> whats ur temp say
<zackie> nonix4: Or did you mean something completley different?
<nonix4> zackie: video card & driver in use?
<EADG> 48 C
<Fbern> mine says 74c
<Fbern> lol
<Fbern> i have a fan that is acting up
<saff> i'm looking at my x log file... it doesn't load GLX
<Fbern> or maybe its just the fact that i have a TOshiba qosmio that is known for getting really hot.
<zackie> nonix4: where can I find that?
<TerrorBite> c0mp13371331337, it runs quite nicely - compiz effects work without a hitch - only downside is that it takes most of the space on the SSD (with both KDE and Gnome installed, anyway)
<warchief_ryan> would the irssi theme work over ssh?
<psion> ah
<EADG> warchief_ryan: yes
<ph0rensic> saff, lemme look at my file
<psion> ph0rensic: it appears to work fine in totem, odd
<nonix4> zackie: /var/log/Xorg.0.log most likely
<ph0rensic> psion yah mplayer prolly just sux
<singlesun> anyone know how to add an ubuntu pc as a member of a workgroup so it can access my samba fileserver?
<saff> ph0rensic, no sorry not the config file, the log file, in /var/log
<saff> anyway i'm gonna reboot before trying envy
<saff> brb
<warchief_ryan> network manager
<Manjy> 64% done on install
<psion> ph0rensic: mplayer is my fav player, I just have to figure out how to get it to work dualhead
<Manjy> time flies when your listening to Prahbu Deva Sundaram
<zackie> nonix4: nothing there its an NVidia something like 9800 gfx or something but i'm not super sure on that
<amicrawler> hello
<TerrorBite> unfortunately, uninstalling KDE is not as simple as apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<warchief_ryan> :O
<silvernode> i have an error trying to install itask but my error is to big and I don't want to spam it here, would anyone be willing to help me in a PM?
<TerrorBite> psion, likely there will be a way, mplayer can do almost anything
<nonix4> zackie: if you run xvidtune & press the next button repeatedly, can you repeat the flicker?
<TerrorBite> silvernode, ue pastebin
<TerrorBite> *use pastebin
<silvernode> oh yeah...forgot how tho
<silvernode> been awhile
<zackie> nonix4: i don't think i have xvidtune
<TerrorBite> silvernode: read the topic. "Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org"
<silvernode> kk
<Fbern> that command has to be wrong
<Fbern> now it says 63c
<ph0rensic> brb all
<amicrawler> ah much better
<nonix4> zackie: well "apt-get install xvidtune" then :)
<TerrorBite> Fbern, try running the 'sensor' command?
<amicrawler> i can see what i'm typing now
<amicrawler> how come bittorrten sucks
<TerrorBite> er, 'sensors'
<c0mp13371331337> TerrorBite - Hmmmm..... Thanks for the intel! :-D  I just may make the switch then.  As far as internal space goes, I've pretty much decided to limit the SSD to OS/programs, and use flash drives for files and storage.  With the exception of the 8GB model, you're pretty much forced to use external storage if you're going to be watching movies or anything on it.
<amicrawler> very slow come pair to ftp or http
<Fbern> sensor?
<Fbern> command not found
<warchief_ryan> well bittorent depends grealty on the quality of peers and number of leechers
<TerrorBite> c0mp13371331337, indeed, I'm looking at doing the same thing myself. Perhaps getting a MMC card and leaving it in the slot permanently with /home mounted on it
<singlesun> amicrawler, bittorrent sucks?? perhaps you need to forward the port on your router?
<zackie> nonix4: zackie@zackie:~$ /var/log/xorg.0.log
<zackie> bashoh: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<zackie> zackie@zackie:~$ /var/log
<zackie> bashoh: /var/log: is a directory
<zackie> zackie@zackie:~$ apt-get install xvidtune"
<zackie> >
<FloodBot1> zackie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonix4> zackie: or try ctrl-alt-numpad-plus/minus
<EADG> Fbern: acpi -t -c
<silvernode> i paste on pastebin and then what?
<nonix4> zackie: the log file is w/ capital X
<silvernode> it just shows me what i pasted
<zackie> nonix4: that didn't worrk and sorry for the flooding hehe
<Fbern> says ok, 63c
<zackie> bashoh: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied
<EADG> Fbern: yer cooling off.
<bashoh> sorry
<silvernode> TerrorBite, pastebin just pots it and thats all I see. Exactly what i posted now what?
<nonix4> zackie: it's a text file, read it :)
<bashoh> i`m busy
<TerrorBite> silvernode, then paste the URL of the page here so we can all see what you pasted
<silvernode> oh
<ste-foy> ok thank silverblade
<silvernode> TerrorBite, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56453/plain/
<zackie> nonix4: haha okay got it open now
<TerrorBite> zackie, were you trying to execute your Xorg logfile
<nonix4> zackie: tried ctrl-alt-+/- yes?
<silvernode> TerrorBite, looks to be an issue with the config file
<nonix4> zackie: s/yes/yet/ - oh I need to be going rather soon :/
<KaV> anyone can tell me if there is any way to use 1 keyboard key (raise volume eg) to 2 global shortkeys from kmix ??  without using modifier ??
<zackie> nonix4: thanks for your help though!
<silvernode> TerrorBite, did you see my pastebin?
<zackie> TerrorBite: Yeah haha i'm super new to Ubuntu ;)
<silvernode> can you guys help me?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56453/plain/
<TerrorBite> zackie, try using the 'less' command next time, if you want to view a text file in a terminal, it will let you scroll through it using the up and down keys
<EADG> Fbern: watch -n X acpi -V    where X is the refresh rate in seconds... if you want to monitor temp without typing acpi cmd each time.
<zackie> Does anybody know hot to solve a blinking screen while playing a game using wine?
<Shay2> Hi, I've been searching for about 5 hours on how to get my HP Broadcom wlan working on ubuntu gutsy, no luck
<zackie> TerrorBite: yeah lol i found it i just put it in the directory and searched for it that way..
<Shay2> anyone know the best way to install a broadcom wlan onto ubuntu gutsy?
<Shay2> I got Broadcom WLAN b/g (4310)
<TerrorBite> silvernode, looks like something to do with either your build environment, or the package itself
<zackie> Does anybody know hot to solve a blinking screen while playing a game using wine?
<s0u][ight> hello did someone succeed to use the b43 driver in stead of bcm43xx or ndiswrapper
<Shay2> well I tried installing the bcmwl6.inf that came with my hp laptop, but it says "detected" in ndisgtk but it doesnt even work
<s0u][ight> ?
<Shay2> @s0u][ight, nah i didnt :(
<c0mp13371331337> So I'm trying to mount a USB external hard drive that's plugged into another computer on my network and set up with samba sharing (guest access, so no UN/PW to access it).  I'm trying to mount this share so I can set it up with TimeVault as my backup directory.  Running the command "sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.2/NetworkShares/TVBackup /home/me/Desktop/TVBackup" gives me an error stating wrong fs type, bad superblock, missing c
<c0mp13371331337> odepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so.  Anyone see what I may have done wrong?
<silvernode> TerrorBite, hmm
<s0u][ight> Shay2: i think i got a solution for u
<silvernode> TerrorBite, have you tried installing itask?
<Shay2> @s0u][ight, maybe I can get b43, not sure how
<Shay2> really?
<s0u][ight> u need sp...exe file
<ph0rensic> oh geez .. why does grub fail everytime i restart nowadays
<Shay2> well
<matholum> random question... when installing things, sometimes it wants to go to the home directory... why and where should I put it? there or somewhere else?
<Shay2> I used the one that came with my laptop actually
<Shay2> I got vista and ubuntu dual boot
<silvernode> TerrorBite, take a look at what my instructions were http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/wiki/ItaskNG
<Shay2> HP Pavillion dv2745se
<s0u][ight> won't work if it isn't xp one
<s0u][ight> i had same issue
<trentster> Hey all, I am currently using "pon" and "poff" via cli to make my 3g usb dongle connect and disconnect.....can anyone recommend a lightweight xubuntu friendly gui frontend for this task?
<TerrorBite> silvernode, I haven't, in fact I don't even know what it is. I'd just try running 'sudo apt-get install itask' myself
<s0u][ight> wait i'll send a link
<silvernode> i tried that
<zackie> Does anybody know hot to solve a blinking screen while playing a game using wine?
<warchief_ryan> I always use wvdial
<Shay2> ok s0ulight thanks
<silvernode> TerrorBite, itask is a applications dock similar to the OS x dock
<nonix4> zackie: be sure to try that ctrl-alt-+/- thing to see if you can get the screen blinking even outside wine...
<silvernode> TerrorBite, its here and seems simple yet i run in to so many problems http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/wiki/ItaskNG
<Manjy> core installed, applications installing
<nonix4> (to make sure whether it is "just" wine issue or actually wider scope)
<Manjy> :D yay ubuntu
<zackie> nonix4: didn't do anything
<s0u][ight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529336&highlight=bcm
<Shay2> well @s0u][ight, I tried ndiswrapper, ndisgtk, and native, and plus The fwcutter or something (the native), or maybe I'm doing it wrong
<Shay2> ok
<s0u][ight> just follow this guide
<s0u][ight> and use the same files
<Shay2> which post is it in this guide
<s0u][ight> the one who's explaining
<s0u][ight> in steps
<matholum> where do apps go? i am installing something and it says home folder and i don't think that is right
<Shay2> are you sure this works? :)
<nonix4> zackie: numpad-+/-, right?
<s0u][ight> yes
<zackie> nonix4: yup
<Shay2> 'right, thanks!
<warchief_ryan> hmm hows I set a irssi theme "/set furry.theme" not working
<s0u][ight> but i need b43 :(
<Shay2> ahh
<Shay2> i tried b43 before, but didnt get through, the manual was kinda confusing o.o
<zackie> nonix4: is there a certian spot i need to be at when trying this?
<Shay2> well thanks bye
<s0u][ight> cyaa
<silvernode> installing this itask dock is a pain
<sagieg> how can i tar a folder (from terminal) without including the folder itself? i mean i want only the context inside of it to be tared when i use tar-cvf file.tar test/  when i extract it i need to enter test
<silvernode> and i'm a noob lol
<EADG> warchief_ryan: /set theme "theme name" iirc
<TerrorBite> silvernode, I don't think I'd be much help
<silvernode> TerrorBite, oh crap well thanks anyway maybe someone else can help
<warchief_ryan> ahh thanks EADG
<EADG> warchief_ryan: irssi looking abit better now?
<warchief_ryan> lol now how did you do that highliting thing
<warchief_ryan> yea
<sagieg> never mind thinkg i got it
<syc_> <syc_> hi all
<syc_> * syc_ need helps
<syc_> <syc_> i want to install zimbra on my debian box
<syc_>  when i run the install.sh,
<syc_>  it said
<syc_>  Checking for prerequisites...
<FloodBot1> syc_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EADG> warchief_ryan: Highlighted because I used your name.
<warchief_ryan> no its hgihlighing your name
<warchief_ryan> highlighting*
<mzuverink> how do you gain ops of a channel, I forgot and need to fix my lug channel
<warchief_ryan> or nvm
<warchief_ryan> lol I see now
<nonix4> zackie: well them keys not doing anything would indicate that the Xorg logfile has about 1 modeline listed as in use... though I'm not very familiar w/ nvidia cards :(
<zackie> nonix4: So this is a bad thing.. this modeline?
<Manjy> Installing software seems to have paused as 6%
<mzuverink> any ops on?
<EADG> Later all.
<TerrorBite> Okay, my eth0 interface has disappered, but /sys/class/net/eth0 exists
<TerrorBite> and the wired connection appears in the "Network Connections" dialog
<zackie> nonix4: So this is a bad thing.. this modeline?
<JohnRobertLaptop> can anyone recommend some software for downloading video podcasts?
<mzuverink> could someone please provide me with the correct command to take ops of my lugs channel, i need to change the meeting dates
<Luftzig> good morning.
<ph0rensic> Grub is my new enemy
<zackie> Does anybody know hot to solve a blinking screen while playing a game using wine?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: I'm at installing software and it paused at 6%
<Luftzig> I've set up yesterday internet sharing using firestarter and dhcpd3, shut down the computer and today it does not work. why?
<bluespymaster> hello
<ph0rensic> Manjy: My grub crashed ..
<Manjy> ph0rensic: :o
<ph0rensic> Manjy: trying to restore it..
<codename> I got a question, if I was watching a video, and suddenly went to a black screen, just like the one before it boots up, and went back to the login screen, what can this mean?
<ph0rensic> anyone else notice lots of people having grub errors lately?
<warchief_ryan> no
<Aparna_> I patched my kernel. It's taking too long after I typed make. It's been more than 45 minutes since I typed make. Is that normal?
<crweb> Aparna_: depends on your machine. It can be normal yes
<Aparna_> Hmm
<ph0rensic> Manjy: installer stopped at 6% .. the disk is good.. no errors? maybe its tired and wants a quick break
<codename> I got a question, if I was watching a video, and suddenly went to a black screen, just like the one before it boots up, and went back to the login screen, what can this mean?
<Aparna_> 2GB RAM and 2GHz Core2Duo
<codename> I got 2GB Ram 2.4 GHZ Celeron
<crweb> Aparna_: well.. that would be a bit odd.  However, you probably just typed make. meaning you are only using 1 cpu
<ph0rensic> codename be patient.. not many users here right now
<codename> k
<crweb> Aparna_: where you should have typed like  make -j6  ?
<norcal> anyone running XBMC
<seth> hey
<Manjy> ph0rensic: it's been at 6% for a while now
<Manjy> ph0rensic: few minutes
<rikkimaru> how do i force synaptic to reinstall my linux-image-2.6.22.14-generic module?
<ph0rensic> Manjy: hmm this is gutsy?
<Manjy> yes
<Manjy> "Please wait"
<ph0rensic> Manjy: how big is your disk?
<Manjy> 40 gb
<predaeus> Hello, I've been using a PS/2 keyboard, but now I want to switch to the new USB keyboard I have here. It works fine when I plug it in, even next to the PS/2 one, but on restarting X the X configuration tool kicks in and tells me that the graphics card card could not be configured automatically. I set it to the correct settings but it still starts with low resolution. Can I somehow prevent Xorg from trying to reconfigure becaus
<predaeus> e of the USB keyboard?
<ph0rensic> manj... my old disk used to hang but that was edgy.. you think anything is wrong with the hdd?
<Smegzor> I have ubuntu 64bit (7.10).  I tried to install KDE4 from the repo but I can't - unresolved dependencies - missing kde4utils (or similar name).  How do I install KDE4 or should I wait until ubuntu 8.04?
<rikkimaru> how do i force synaptic to reinstall my linux-image-2.6.22.14-generic module?
<saff> i'm officially ganked
<saff> X is running in VESA mode
<ste-foy> Thank you for your help ph0rensic
<ph0rensic> ste-foy: whos this?
<Manjy> ph0rensic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476677
<ph0rensic> saff: hey my grub crashed!
<ste-foy> You
<Manjy> ph0rensic:  think this is it, but its for an older disk
<XenTix> morning
<Manjy> ph0rensic: now i just have to wait for it to give me the error
<ph0rensic> saff: this is after you tried envy?
<ph0rensic> saff:  or after a reboot?
<TerrorBite> Does anyone know if compenstion for using an ethernet crossover cable instead of a straight cale is done at: a) the switch b) the NIC at hardware level c) the NIC at driver level?
<rikkimaru> how do i force synaptic to reinstall my linux-image-2.6.22.14-generic module?
<zackie_> Anybody super keen on WINE? and not so much the drink haha
<XenTix> hello. i was installing ubuntu and i got a strange error that i've never seen before. can someone help me? i pasted the dmesg here: http://refpaste.notlong.com
<ph0rensic> hehe
<Smegzor> i'm a wine fanboy :D
<ph0rensic> saff: whats the latest
<Manjy> ph0rensic: its moving now :D
<zackie_> Smegzor: Know anything about playing games and you screen keeps blinking?
<ph0rensic> Manjy: haha
<Luftzig> My internet sharing worked yesterday, and now it doesn't. I've set it up with firestarter and dhcpd3. any idea how to get it working again, and on every boot?
<XenTix> hello. i was installing ubuntu and i got a strange error that i've never seen before. can someone help me? i pasted the dmesg here: http://refpaste.notlong.com . please help
<ph0rensic> saff: ??
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i don't know why ubuntu isnt used more than windows, it's free, comes with awesome software and is just as easy to use
<stunatra> A lot of people don't even know Ubuntu exists.
<Manjy> ph0rensic: i mean, would you rather use firefox or IE? would you rather pay for Microsoft office or use the free OpenOffice? :\ i think i'm gonna distribute Ubuntu CDs at my school
<ph0rensic> Manjy: it does take some getting used to, people are lazy, and they can buy easy to install apps at any store.. MS pays advertising... lots of reasons
<zackie_> Anybody super keen on WINE? and not so much the drink haha
<ph0rensic> Manjy: for real huh
<codename> I got a question, if I was watching a video, and suddenly went to a black screen, just like the one before it boots up, and went back to the login screen, what can this mean?
<Manjy> i mean, windows sucks, at least mac comes with some stuff (ruby and php ftw)
<Manjy> and linux is just epic win
<Manjy> >>
<smokeyd> hey people. Is there a way to pipe output of for instance MPlayer or Totem into a file? I am playing a windows media stream in Totem and would like to record it somehow. Is that possible?
<Smegzor> I got a bit of that when I did a fresh install recently.  I went back to my hacked install which runs most games flawlessly.  In it I have installed directx9.0c, added some windows dlls and set some libraries in wineconfig as native and some as builtin.
<JohnRobertLaptop> codename
<ph0rensic> Manjy: I was thinking of having some sort of lan-ubuntu install-fest
<JohnRobertLaptop> bah
<gretl> many kids use pc just for gaming .... so microsoft get them ;)
<neville> zackie_ I'm guessing the people in #winehq are super keen on Wine :P
<XenTix> can someone help me with this problem: http://refpaste.notlong.com ? thanks
<Smegzor> hi neville! ^^
<neville> oh no
<Smegzor> :D
<neville> You're a stalker!!
 * Manjy stabs XenTix
<Smegzor> nods
<ph0rensic> Manjy: what kind of coding do you do?
<zackie_> neville: excellet man! thanks!
<neville> no worries
<Manjy> ph0rensic: Some VB.Net, mostly Ruby, i started with PHP, taking a 3 year course on Java starting next year, would like to learn python, know some basics of it
<Manjy> ph0rensic: mostly just bots for that chat network for dA, some apps, websites, games, etc
<ph0rensic> Manjy: Cooool
<Shay2> Hi, does anyone know how to get hp pavillion dv2745se's wireless driver to work on ubuntu
<Manjy> oh thats right, wireless on ubuntu can be a b****
<ph0rensic> Shay2: Better if you find out what chipset that computer uses for wireless
<Shay2> Broadcom or
<ph0rensic> Manjy: They added a lot of support for wireless in feisty from what I recall
<Manjy> ph0rensic: yeah, but not nearly over 9000 times enough
<karleeto_> Shay2: yeah, what chipset, or kind of card is it?
<Shay2> this one ph0rensic http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-52936-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3646864&os=2093&lang=en
<ph0rensic> Manjy: I used to have to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless working, now it works out of box
<Manjy> ph0rensic: cool
<CVD-PR> c ya
<Shay2> my wireless card is a
<karleeto_> ph0rensic: me too
<karleeto_> ph0rensic:  it worked tho!
<Shay2> broadcom 802.11b/g WLA
<Shay2> WLAN
<rikkimaru> when I adjust my front mic setting in the capture section of alsamixer, and then restart alsamixer, it has been adjusted back to zero.  Anyone know how I can prevent this?
<Manjy> 43% :D
<ph0rensic> Shay2: You want to seach for broadcom ubuntu wireless .. should be some forums for that what release are you using?
<ph0rensic> Manjy: 78%
<Manjy> cool ph0rensic
<Shay2> I tried everything, broadcom windo xp drivers
<nouri> Hmm, the auto-mounting doesn't really seem to work for me.  How would I go about debugging this problem; I'm plugging in my harddrive but the device isn't mounted
<ph0rensic> Manjy: Im installing the 64-bit version hoping it will fix my grub issue (I will also get a triple boot out of the ordeal if it works)
<Shay2> broadcom, native manual, ndisgtk, ndiswrapper, etc.
<nouri> Every second time I have to mount it by hand.
<karleeto_> this really sux, im ssh'ing from a sidekick to my new server i serup at home. the ssh app i have currently ony has white bg, black fg.. makes irssi look like crap
<Shay2> plus I cannot seem to find the driver on my restricted drivers list at all, ( i even tried manual as in fwcutter or something)
<ph0rensic> Shay2: already tried ndiswrapper ...hmm..
<Fbern> I can't unmount my Windows XP partition
<rikkimaru> when I adjust my front mic setting in the capture section of alsamixer, and then restart alsamixer, it has been adjusted back to zero.  Anyone know how I can prevent this?
<Fbern> i type umount /dev/sda1 /media/winxp
<Shay2> I tried to check what my driver was in ubuntu, i think it came up with
<achandra> anyone familiar with ltsp setup in single nic mode??
<Shay2> Broadcom
<Shay2> Broadcom USB Adapter WLAN 4310
<Fbern> and it says /dev/sda1 not mounted
<Fbern> but it is
<Fbern> it shows up under file explorer
<Fbern> and i can look through the hard drive
<Shay2> well something like that
<ph0rensic> Fbern: where is it mounted
<Shay2> fbern: are you dual booting
<Fbern> two seperate hard drives tho
<ph0rensic> Shay2: good question
<Shay2> thanks
<Shay2> so does anyone know how to get the network wlan working
<ph0rensic> Shay2: could have rebooted without proper close down from win
<Fbern> nope
<Fbern> i just mounted it
<Fbern> i used -o force tho
<Shay2> huh ph0rensic?
<ph0rensic> Shay2: I haven't used my wireless card in a while so I haven't had to mess with it
<Shay2> ahh
<TerrorBite> network Manager doesn't let me select WPA-corporate as a password type
<ph0rensic> Shay2: Maybe it is the access point
<Shay2> well i'm dual booting from vista now
<Shay2> i mean
<TerrorBite> What do I need to install to support WPA-enterprise?
<Shay2> when i install via ndisgtk, with my VISTA drivers, it shows its connected (the LED is still red) but I dont see it in the network manager either
<ph0rensic> Shay2: I mean when you were asking fbern if he was dual-booting
<Shay2> ahh, my mistake :)
<Shay2> i even rebooted after doing my ndisgtk or ndiswrapper modifications
<kane77> I set my Mac address with ifconfig hw ether.. how do I get my original Mac back?
<ph0rensic> Shay2: is there another wireless manager you can use? I remember using a different wireless manager when I had to use my card
<Shay2> i cant find the restricted manager part of this, such users were recommending to do
<Shay2> different wireless manager?
<ph0rensic> Shay2: Oh... yah I remember something about having to set up the restricted-manager too.... hmmm
<Fbern> any info
<Shay2> well I set the multiverse/universe respoistories to ooon
<Shay2> on*
<myrddin> "apt-get install vim" fails everytime.  seems that the vim-runtime download is corrupt/keeps getting corrupted
<XenTix> hello. i was installing ubuntu and i got a strange error that i've never seen before. can someone help me? i pasted the dmesg here: http://refpaste.notlong.com . please help
<ph0rensic> Shay2: I don't think it has to do with that, i think it is a header file or something.. been a long time
<orion99> need some help with mdadm: how to get an overview of md-devices with all relevant info? and how to kill/destroy/nuke an array? stop command still marks the disks 'in use'. do i have to zero-write all the devices???
<Shay2> uhmn
<ph0rensic> orion99: I hope not that takes forever! I had to 0-fill my HDD yesterday!!
<myrddin> I constantly see this: dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<myrddin> when it's trying to unpack vim-runtime
<myrddin> is this a common thing?
<TerrorBite> seems to me that Gutsy doesn't support wpa-enterprise? Or is it my drivers or card?
<XenTix> hello. i was installing ubuntu and i got a strange error that i've never seen before. can someone help me? i pasted the dmesg here: http://refpaste.notlong.com . help would be appreciated
<orion99> ph0rensic, well so far im not very impressed with md raid on linux. FreeBSD's geom is far more powerful, faster and much much simpler
<orion99> graid5 status and you get a nice list of ALL devices, disks, configuration, etc. i can't find that with md raid5 so i just have to guess what /dev/md0 is.
<ph0rensic> orion99: I haven't had a chance to check it out yet.. what made you try linux coming from bsd?
<gorlak> anyone familure with writing simple bash scripts?
<XenTix> #bash people
<gorlak> thanks
<orion99> ph0rensic, initially, benchmarking :p
<Fbern> http://mesbalivernes.blogspot.com/2008/01/virtual-box-booting-from-existing.html
<Fbern> is that command for apt-get install-mbr right?
<Fbern> 1)
<Shay2> virtual box doesn't support direct3d
<Fbern> huh?
<orion99> ph0rensic, FreeBSD's geom_raid5 is able to get > 400MB/s write speed, which is awesome
<orion99> higher than Areca, even :p
<Shay2> hmm, i'll have to keep looking into this wireless problem, othewise, i cannot use ubuntu :(
<ph0rensic> orion99: yah thatsn ot bad
<ph0rensic> Shay2: Im sure there is a way to get it to work.. what is the access point config yo are trying to connect to
<Shay2> access point?
<Shay2> its to a netgear i think
<yao_ziyuan> there is a gtk theme "UbuntuStudio", very impressive, reminds me of the good old Encarta 98/99
<Shay2> i have  broadcom card
<yao_ziyuan> people care most about look'n'feel
<XenTix> it's mainly used by gay people.
<ph0rensic> Shay2: But what type of encryption are you using
<Shay2> WEP 64
<Shay2> about 5 letters at this area
<ph0rensic> Shay2: do you have option for wpa?
<Shay2> or just wEP, not sure
<Shay2> well, at first I ned to get my adapter installed
<Shay2> beforei actually get to connecting
<Shay2> and maybe I have a WPA setting
<ph0rensic> Shay2: For some odd reason my brain is telling me I had better luck with WPA than with wep..ie.. I could only connect when using wpa
<Shay2> maybe
<Shay2> i prefer wep, but whatever works
<yao_ziyuan> microsoft office changes a theme every year
<Shay2> i just need to install it and get it runing
<Shay2> which I have tons of problems
<XenTix> wep is crackable
<ph0rensic> Shay2: Im saying maybe the wireless is working but not able to connect cause its wep
<Shay2> its just not appearing within the network manager
<yao_ziyuan> apple inc.'s founder researched truetype
<ph0rensic> XenTix: extremely crackable (BT3)
<yao_ziyuan> it's always about look'n'feel
<XenTix> yep :p
<danny> hey all. i was wondering if there was any way to change the height of the buttons in gnome. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698288
<Shay2> oh no, sorry i'm not to the connecting part yet,  I meant the driver, the thing to load it into the network manager  (eth0 or whatever doesn't exist anymore)
<Shay2> 1. how do i install the broadcom into my ubuntu
<smokeyd> found out how to dump a windows media stream: mplayer -dumpfile dump.asf -noframedrop -dumpstream mms://url.to.the/stream.asf
<ph0rensic> Shay2: oh ha.. i gotta reboot brb hopefully!
<Shay2> ok
<danny> Anyone?
<danny> Please?
<dgjones> danny, you might have to ask again in bit, its a quiet time in the channel at the minute
<danny> i was wondering if there was any way to change the height of the buttons in gnome. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698288
<XenTix> danny just buy a smaller or bigger monitor
<danny> My Moniter is 20 inches
<danny> i wanted to change the PADDING on the buttons
<danny> to smaller
<danny> not bigger
<XenTix> buy a 15" monitor
<danny> u dont understand
<danny> i want to change the padding
<danny> through gtkrc
<danny> the padding on the buttons
<XenTix> i understand... but it's going to get things smaller... even the padding
<danny> the x height
<XenTix> EVERYTHING is going to be smaller
<XenTix> not talking about your penis right now
<danny> so the buttons themselves cant be smaller without effecting other things?
<XenTix> hm
<Trel> danny: Can you give me a more specific idea of what you are trying to do?
<XenTix> buy a new monitor and increase the button size
<kst-> does anyone know about problems possibly related to fglrx drivers (stable 8.37 from reps) and games causing input lags (mouse freezes for a second)? i'm experiencing problems lately, using ati x700 mobility with fglrx
<danny> Trel: thanks. The screenshot is in the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698288
<XenTix> danny stop beeing such a fag
<pocketdrummer> Is it possible to see your Ubuntu files from Windows?
<danny> I want to make the padding on all the gnome theme's buttons smaller vertically.
<danny> Trel: did u get that?
<Trel> I did at that
<danny> Trel: thanks. So do you have a better understandding of what I want to do?
<XenTix> sex with a monkey?
<ph0rensic> bah
<Trel> Yes, but I'm not quite sure how to go about getting that done.
<ph0rensic> Atleast my grub is fixed..somehow my install of 64-bit ubuntu evaporated..but fixed grub
<XenTix> just go to a zoo and don't forget to use condoms
<pocketdrummer> !offtopic | Xentix
<ubotu> Xentix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<myrddin> has anyone run into a case where a router performing packet inspection corrupts large downloads? (eg. vim-runtime)
<Manjy> ph0rensic: 97% :D then i just need to set up my family's accounts and such, then install banshee for their iPods and tranfer their musics :D
<danny> Trel: that's not a problem. But do you have any suggestions as to how i would go about asking about it in a way that others would understand better?
<pocketdrummer> Is it possible to view my Ubuntu files from within Windows?
<ph0rensic> Manjy, haha i got my grub fixed but the 64-bit install didn't work
<pocketsnooker> pocketdrummer no
<capital86> hello
<ph0rensic> pocketdrummer, Yes but you have to download an application that can read ext3
<pocketsnooker> you'd need a device driver for the ext3 filesystem
<Manjy> ph0rensic: ...*slow* are you on a 64-bit pc?
<pocketdrummer> ph0rensic: How would I go about doing that?
<capital86> I'm a noob with Linux can someone help me out?
<ph0rensic> Manjy, yah but I am running 32-bit ubuntu now
<Manjy> weird
<pocketsnooker> don't know if it does exist.
<Manjy> lol
<oshi> capital86:  with what?
<capital86> ahh
<gretl> pocketdrummer http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<ph0rensic> pocketdrummer, There are a few options .. i know a program called captaion nemo from runtime software can do it.. i believe total commander can do it
<capital86> dual boot problems
<ph0rensic> pocketdrummer, there probably is a better way though
<ph0rensic> capital86, shoot man
<Tara> Hi, I'm using headphones right now and the sound is only coming out of the right side.  I think the problem is related to the alsamixer somehow  but I was wondering if any of you were familiar with the problem?
<oshi> capital86: what specifically?
<capital86> Windows xp x64 and Ubuntu 64bit
<capital86> heres whats happening
<pocketdrummer> gretl: thank you sir. I'll try this out.
<gretl> it works fine for me
<Trel> danny: I believe you've explained it fairly well. I would try searching Google for a method of editing buttons in GNOME.
<Fbern> anyone here got EXISTING winxp install working with VBOX
<ph0rensic> pocketdrummer, try gretl's link
<danny> Trel: thanks bro. uve been of help
<BlueKoala> capital86: Are you using grub or XP boot loader?
<capital86> I just installed ubuntu today. Install went fine and I installed in on a seperate hd then windows. Linux loads up fine. But when I tried to load windows it wont even start.
<ph0rensic> Fbern, you trying to get vbox running on xp or get xp running inside of vbox?
<pocketsnooker> hey. anybody wanna join me to smoke this joint?
<Estreyela> you can boot ubuntu with the xp boot loader?
<Estreyela> didn't know that
<Fbern> xp running inside vbox
<capital86> Even if I boot from my hd with windows on it
<ph0rensic> Fbern, I did a while ago .. I reinstalled lately though
<capital86> I dont know wich bootloader I'm using
<capital86> sorry
<BlueKoala> capital86: What's the error message?
<pocketsnooker> Fbern that's illegal for sharing. but you can try torrentz
<pocketsnooker> torrents.
<Estreyela> capital86: your menu.lst is probably configured incorrectly; google for a guide to fix it, or ask some of the people here
<capital86> it is a string error
 * pocketsnooker rapes BlueKoala
<ph0rensic> pocketsnooker, whats illegal?
<dgjones> !ot | pocketsnooker
<ubotu> pocketsnooker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<capital86> when I select other operating system it says that
<danny> Trel: one more thing. I noticed that my mouse is like more slidy (lol) on Linux but it seems to be more solid as if i have more control in Windows. Any idea what settings to change?
 * BlueKoala is not yet satisfied, requires more rape...
<sp0ro> I have a big problem, all 6 of my ttys are just showing a blank screen with a flashing cursor...any ideas how to fix the problem?
<Estreyela> sp0ro: does your graphical login stlil work?
<sanguisdex> I have been traveling and now my track pad is very jumpy and the tap clicking is going crazy.  is there a way to turn off the tap clicking and the tap and hold to drag things around?
<Fbern> yo
<Fbern> i have winxp
<Fbern> lol
<Fbern> im not asking for winxp
<Estreyela> sanguisdex: install qsynaptics
<Fbern> im just trying to see how hard it is
<Fbern> im hitting an erorr
<FloodBot1> Fbern: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sp0ro> Estreyela, yes X is working fine
<capital86> any ideas?
<ph0rensic> Fbern, what do you mean..should be easy to get up
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: Fbern just got banned
<Estreyela> sp0ro: on one of your ttys, hit enter and see what happens
<Fbern> http://pastebin.com/m37962c5f
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, for a while only
<pocketdrummer> gretl: Have you tried it on XP?
<sp0ro> Estreyela, nothing. That was the first thing I tried :p
<gretl> pocketdrummer, yes i have xp
<sanguisdex> Estreyela: thanks I will try it
<pocketdrummer> gretl: How did you assign the linux partition a drive letter?
<gretl> in the set up dialog you can assign the letters
<ph0rensic> Fbern, what is the error?
<Fbern> thats the error
<Fbern> http://pastebin.com/m37962c5f
<ph0rensic> fbern oh didnt see it the 1st time till now ahah
<pocketdrummer> Gretl: I see where it says Launch disk manager, but when I go there, the only one I can edit is the windows partition.
<ph0rensic> Fbern, wtf hmm ...you just trying to get it setup to install right?
<Fbern> yes
<gretl> pocketdrummer, you should see all partitions on all drives and be given a choice of the available letters
<capital88> I'm sorry guys but I got kicked
<ph0rensic> pm me well go through steps together
<Fbern> ok
<Estreyela> sp0ro: did you try apt-get install system-services
<capital88> did anyone have any suggestions about my prob
<Fbern> do i have to register to write u
<ph0rensic> Fbern, yes
<pocketdrummer> gretl: what version do you have?
<dgjones> !register > Fbern
<Fbern> ok one sec
<gretl> pock cant see it at moment im on linux
<capital88> no luck?
<BlueKoala> capital88: Yeah, get the exact error message and see if you can find out which boot loader you're using.
<capital88> ohh
<capital88> okay
<capital88> how do I know what boot loader I'm using
<ph0rensic> capital86, Did you install windows first then ubuntu?
<pocketdrummer> gretl: oh ok
<pocketsnooker> http://refpaste.notlong.com "Freenode started to ban Hong Kong IP Adresses due to political interferences..." <-- what the hell is this?
<capital88> yes
<ph0rensic> capital86, Ok then you are using grub
<capital88> okay, that is what i figured
<BlueKoala> capital88: It should say either Grub or Microsoft at the top when it asks you which OS you want to load.
<capital88> I already determined its grub
<ltspadmin> any ltsp experts? im having issues installing it.
<gretl> pocketdrummer, perhaps you have to reboot your windows after installing ........... you know its windows gigles
<capital88> b/c I installed ubuntu after xp
<aldaek> if i was to install 32 bit ubuntu... how would i tell it to upgrade to 64 bit from already installed OS?
<pocketdrummer> gretl: lol, yeah
<BlueKoala> capital88: Or, we still need the exact error message though =] It will help us know what the problem is exactly.
<ph0rensic> capital86, Now we need the exact error message.. has the windows disk been unplugged or moved or anything
<capital88> Nope it hasnt been moved or anything
<pdb> I just got done installing ubuntu to my regular hard drive, but I want to install it to a raid device.
 * pocketsnooker http://refpaste.notlong.com "Freenode started to ban Hong Kong IP Adresses due to political interferences..." <-- what the hell is this?
<pdb> I have the raid device setup, but the installer didn't recognize it.
<aldaek> pdb, look into LVM
<dgjones> !ops | pocketsnooker (spamming a game website & trolling earlier)
<ubotu> pocketsnooker (spamming a game website & trolling earlier): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<pdb> aldaek, why would i want to use lvm?  I just want raid
<aldaek> lvm is how you can use raid on linux from my understanding as raid likes to be the only one partition
<capital88> the error is urecongnized divice string. It comes up when I try to choose other os in the boot loader menu
<pdb> k
<pdb> brb
<BlueKoala> Ok thanks
<BlueKoala> Let me computer for a few moments :P
<capital88> device*
<BlueKoala> Capital88: Is it error 11?
<capital88> ya
<BlueKoala> capital88: Does it do it just for windows, ubuntu or both?
<capital88> just windows
<capital88> ubuntu loads fine
<BlueKoala> capital88: Ok, Lemme look into this
<capital88> Okay, thanks
<myrddin> what is a
<BlueKoala> capital88: is it xp64 or just regular xp?
<myrddin> what is a 'short read in buffer_copy'?
<reel_> Hi, Is there any program in Ubuntu / linux that can monitor a serial port ?
<myrddin> symptom of a corrupted .deb?
<Flanger> Hello all, Can anybody tell me how I can remove a Symlink to a directory?
<capital88> xp64
<niru> I have a nokia mobikle
<pocketsnooker> who cares?
<niru> it is connected to the system using an usb cable but it is not detected
<niru> pocketsnooker, how can i make it to detetct
<reel_> Flanger, run  "rm -v path_to_symlink"  in a terminal
<capital88> any luck?
<clocKwize> hi, when i'm trying to install it goes to busybox prompt with (initfs), when i look in casper.log, it says it can't find any hard drives, i've got 2 sata drives on a nforce 4 based motherboard and it seems to just not see them, anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<seth> ok i cant see any of my desktop items
<seth> nothing in the desktop folder is shown
<seth> nothing!!
<Flanger> reel_: you mean "path to location of symlink" or "path to location symlink is pointing"?
<dawnf> hi all
<seth> hi
<Flanger> Confusing confusing...
<dawnf> i automatically updated with a new linuxheaders and now I can't boot into the linux partition anymore with grub
<reel_> Flanger, if you want to remove the symlink then path to the location of symlink
<BlueKoala> Kind of
<BlueKoala> Hol on
<capital88> BlueKoala: I sent you an IM.
<dawnf> i noticed following error in dmesg: EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 4290862368)!
<dawnf> i got following error (using dmesg) EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (bl
<Flanger> reel_: thanks, I'll try
<reel_> Flanger, np
<BlueKoala> I didn't receive it
<dawnf> (trying to mount it using a live cd). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<capital88> I tried again
<x-punk> hi. need to put together a single pdf file from multiple pdf files. is there an app for this purpose in ubuntu?
<capital88> pdf ftl
<BlueKoala> capital88:Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<capital88> lol
<capital88> that makes sense
<capital88> oh well
<capital88> so whats it looking like?
<BlueKoala> capital88: join #capital88
<Flanger> reel_: -v isn't the right command :/
<mrbuchanan> i am having a problem with the latest distribution ofthe server iso (7.10) whereby my server is able to access the local network but cannot get to the internet, it just cannot find the network, is this a problem with routing or something more sinister?
<reel_> Flanger, -v option prints what the command is doing.
<reel_> Flanger, the command itself is "rm"
<Manjy> ph0rensic: everything works now, thanks, have a nice day, you were a big help
<ph0rensic> Manjy, what no prize??
<Manjy> ph0rensic: you get a mudkip
<ph0rensic> Manjy, hah! JK later
<Manjy> cya :)
<ph0rensic> Manjy, what is that
<Manjy> nothing lol
<Flanger> rm -v is verbose, the command yields " 'path_to_dir' is a directory"
<Flanger> And cannot remove
<myrddin> apt-get seems to be corrupted large .deb
<myrddin> apt-get seems to be corrupted large .deb's that it downloads. has anyone run across this before?
<myrddin> I can transfer other large files manually without issue.  but apt-get, everytime, is borking these .debs
<ph0rensic> myrddin, haven't seen it before
 * myrddin has been trying to install vim-runtime .. for hours now
<ph0rensic> myrddin, whats that
<reel_> Flanger, then you are trying to remove a directory not a symlink to a directory
<myrddin> ph0rensic: part of the vim package
<ph0rensic> myrddin, hmm vim come with ubuntu?
<myrddin> it does
<myrddin> but
<Flanger> reel_: ? I made it with lndir, that makes a symlink right?
<ph0rensic> myrddin, wait im thinking vi
<myrddin> on this system, vim-tiny was installed.  I use a lot of things that vim-tiny doesn't have.  I need the full blown vim.
<myrddin> usually, it's not a problem.  but this is just killing me
<ph0rensic> myrddin, install from source??????????
<reel_> Flanger, no idea about lndir... I would create a symlink with "ln -s "
 * myrddin checks to see how to do that
<AlgorithmicContr> I just don't quite understand, how does Compiz-fusion manage to work in Ubuntu under a LiveCD session, and fails to operate when ubuntu is installed in its entirety. Could anyone explain that?
<Flanger> reel_: do you know  a searchable manual on bash o the net? Google doesn't give me the right answers.
<piju> Flanger, linuxcommands.org
<reel_> Flanger, tried "man bash" ?
<Estreyela> AlgorithmicContr: probably incorrectly installed video driver; what's your video card
<g0th> hi
<Flanger> reel_: hehe... I just did, but with that info I can't solve my problem. Linuxcommands looks good, thaks piju.
<verb3k> what info should I include if I want to report a bug in screen resolution with the Nvidia driver?
<piju> Flanger, no problem
<reel_> Flanger, okay!
<AlgorithmicContr> Estreyela: ati radeon x300se/ ati drivers(non-proprietary )
<CandyBoy> how can i type Chinese?
<msdtux> hello everybody...
<reel_> Flanger, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<g0th> I installed mozilla-mplayer, but when I try to view a clip on eg. stage6.divx.com it shows: "Click here to download plugin" instead of the movie. If I click on it I get the plugin finder service which shows mplayer-plugin for mozilla and then an error message telling me that it already is installed. But still I can't view the clip and get this message over and over again. Any ideas?
<msdtux> I´d try to connect to windows from my feisty server using nautilus.  But, when I browse network, it didn´t show anything ? how can this be ?
<CandyBoy> I install Chinese and everything, but how can I find the language the bar?
<MikeT> Hey, is anyone running wow under wine? im having a couple problems...
<msdtux> I´ve type smb://192.168.1.17 but it says error message ¨not valid location¨.
<Aparna_> I need help patching my kernel. I tried doing it myself, but my sound and networking died, and the patch didn't work either
<ph0rensic> g0th is it the main screen where it tells you to download the plugin or after searching other videos?
<verb3k> msdtux, try using the address bar in nautilus, use "smb://0.0.0.0" replace the zeros with your Windows machine IP
<phuzion> ok, is there a good wysiwyg editor for ubuntu/
<msdtux> verb3k, its says error message...
<verb3k> msdtux, what error?
<g0th> ph0rensic: after clicking on "play"
<sanguisdex> I am trying to install qsynaptics but when I install it, ut ininstalls the driver.  also how do I edit the XF86Config?
<msdtux> verb3k, ¨smb://192.168.1.17¨ is not valid location
<ph0rensic> g0th, ok lemme see.. i use stage6 alot.. is it a particular file.. send me link please
<g0th> any file
<verb3k> msdtux,  don't use the quotes
<g0th> it never works
<verb3k> without ""
<g0th> take the front movie
<verb3k> msdtux, without ""
<danny> Hey allI have a quick question. I frequent the ABC.go site and watch videos on there, but it gives me an error saying it only supports XP and mac browsers. Is there a workaround? http://gallery.ny-dev.com/data/529/windows-mac-browsers.png
<msdtux> verb3k, yes I didn´t use the quote.
<g0th> ph0rensic: http://www.stage6.com/ <- the front movie, I see the image of the movie and play/etc buttons, the message and plugin finder comes when I click on play.
<verb3k> msdtux, can you ping your Windows machine?
<ph0rensic> g0th hmm mine just played...
<ph0rensic> g0th om me for a sec
<msdtux> verb3k, yes I can... from windows, I can access feisty sharing folder.
<pocketsnooker> http://refpaste.notlong.com "Freenode started to ban Hong Kong IP Adresses due to political interferences..." <-- what the hell is this?
<msdtux> verb3k, yes I can ping the windows machine...
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: Ubuntu restricted extras have anything to do with g0th's problem you think?
<verb3k> msdtux, what did you write in the address bar exactly? and did you used feisty to enter windows shares before?
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, that is what i was thinking yah
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: Remind me to go easy on ctrl-C
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, hehe
<danny> Hey allI have a quick question. I frequent the ABC.go site and watch videos on there, but it gives me an error saying it only supports XP and mac browsers. Is there a workaround? http://gallery.ny-dev.com/data/529/windows-mac-browsers.png
<r45c4l> hello guys .can any one tell me is python insttalled on ubuntu 7.10??
<BlueKoala> g0th: Try installing the package "ubuntu restricted extras"
<msdtux> verb3k, I write smb://192.168.1.17. And I just reinstall my feisty machine.
<BlueKoala> g0th: It's in synaptic and can be found under all available packages
<g0th> BlueKoala: already installed
<gold44> how to tell if my system has sshd running?
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, Either that or a plugin from medibuntu??
<bodinux> Hello, I added a pci wifi card in a 7.10. It is not reckonized. How to have the system reckonize it without having to reinstall it ?
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: It works for me and I don't remember installing that plugin....
<bullgard4> What menus are collected in the direcotry '/usr/share/menu?
<verb3k> msdtux, this happens to me sometimes, it is strange, but when I restart it goes normal
<r45c4l> i am trying t run a python script but i am getting this error r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./cPanelbrute.py
<r45c4l> bash: ./cPanelbrute.py: usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<r45c4l> can any one explain plz
<BlueKoala> g0th: Try installing Movie player Totem (xine backend)
<r45c4l> i am new to linux
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, so you only have the restricted-extras installed
<PietroB> hi to everybody
<g0th> I want to play movies in firefox
<g0th> eg from stage6
<PietroB> can anyone help me with sound?
<g0th> and I definitely want to use mplayer for this
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: Yeah, it solved a problem with my watching .avi's I believe
<g0th> anyway xine has no nice plugin iirc
<BlueKoala> I see
<verb3k> gold44, "ps -e | grep ssh" without quotes
<msdtux> verb3k, hmmm it seems I didn´t restart my system yet... Ok, I´ll try to restart first, and lets see if its work... I´ll be back :D thanks.
<g0th> I think it is not an mplayer question, but rather some configuration problem
<verb3k> msdtux, I will be waiting here, please report back :)
<gold44> verb3k: thanks. i did pstree instead
<PietroB> can anyone help me with sound, everything worked right now, but suddenly it has stopped?
<msdtux> verb3k, ok... thanks...
<popachubby> yo problème pour installer logiciel wmware
<r45c4l> plz can some one tell me is python insttalled on ubuntu 7.10
<r45c4l> i am getting an errro while runing an script
<PietroB> hey?
<dgjones> !fr | popachubby
<ubotu> popachubby: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<g0th> anyway, it shows the plugin as installed but still later tells me to install it. This shouldn't happen
<PietroB> is anybody listen to me?
<PietroB> plz can anyone answer me?
<verb3k> PietroB, yes I hear you :) but I don't think I can help
<danny> Hey allI have a quick question. I frequent the ABC.go site and watch videos on there, but it gives me an error saying it only supports XP and mac browsers. Is there a workaround? http://gallery.ny-dev.com/data/529/windows-mac-browsers.png
<osfameron> PietroB: be specific, say what you've done, then be patient. Someone will answer you if they know how to help.
<PietroB> ok
<g0th> ok now it works
<g0th> I removed the configuration file
<g0th> and now it plays
<r45c4l> r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./cPanelbrute.py
<r45c4l> bash: ./cPanelbrute.py: usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<r45c4l>  can any one tell me whats wrong here
<ph0rensic> danny, firefox should work thats weird
<r45c4l> i am nt able to run it
<PietroB> I have Toshiba Satellite, sound card Realtek (ICH6 - 1c97)
<ph0rensic> g0th odd
<osfameron> PietroB: for example - did you install any software?  Have you checked sound settings in system-preferences-sound etc. ?
<PietroB> I followed some toruble solving
<PietroB> and i managed sound working
<PietroB> today i was listen to music on youtube and reading a ps file
<PietroB> i installed no software
<PietroB> and did no update
<PietroB> suddenly sound stopped
<PietroB> I tried to restart laptop
<danny> ph0rensic: i know. did u see the screenshot?
<PietroB> but i didn't get any result
<PietroB> any idea?
<PietroB> (I use Ubuntu 7.10)
<ph0rensic> danny, haha yah thats so crazy
<osfameron> PietroB: have you tried to play different music?  e.g. an mp3 file instead of youtube, etc.
<danny> ph0rensic: do u think there might be a workaround?
<PietroB> yes also skype doesn.t work
<PietroB> i had this problem and some days ago I solved ricompiling alsa
<r45c4l> can any one plz help me with python compilation problem
<msdtux> verb3k, Unfortunately. It still not working after I restart my feisty server.
<Kalamansi> hello how to block port 6667 in ubuntu7.10 desktop?
<r45c4l> i am using ubbuntu 7.10
<ph0rensic> danny, i do't know...you were running firefox.. i wouldn't there there is a significant difference between the versions of fifrefox that it wouldn't work in ubuntu
<verb3k> msdtux, I've run out of ideas :(
<zackyramone> hey sry. i got a problem because after i installed the nvidia driver my X wont start....
<msdtux> verb3k, is there something that I should install ?
<ph0rensic> danny, any ways of tricking the website into thinking its on win.. can firefox be installed in wine??
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: Yes it can
<ph0rensic> danny, that might work
<PietroB> osfameron: I don't know why it stopped working, no change of network, no new programs...
<alexw> hey just wondering, should i be worried about secuirty when ubuntu generates the root password?
<osfameron> PietroB: ah, well if you've already investigated to the point of recompiling ALSA you're way in advance of anything I'd try :-)
<danny> I guess, but i didnt think id have to go that far
<osfameron> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BlueKoala> alexw: From what I know, Ubuntu DOESN'T gerenate a root password
<TuxCrafter> hi all, i am searching for a gtk only calender application
<BlueKoala> alexw: I can find you a link to how to setup your own
<alexw> nah that should be fine
<verb3k> msdtux, I hope I can help but....
<PietroB> osfameron: I think it could be a lib problem, other times it gave me some problem with other lib handling
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, since when did it generate its own pw?
<alexw> i was just thinking in terms of security
<BlueKoala> It doesn't
<alexw> then what password does it use?
<msdtux> verb3k, well ok then... thanks for your suggest anyway... :)
<BlueKoala> You can generate your own if you want to : http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu
<ph0rensic> alexw are you talking about the livecd?
<idefix> does an io-slave have anything to do with 'pipe'?
<Kalamansi> hello how to block port 6667?
<alexw> no i installed from the live cd
<BlueKoala> alexw: It uses you user account password with sudo
<verb3k> msdtux, keep asking here
<zackyramone> hey sry. i got a problem because after i installed the nvidia driver my X wont start....
<alexw> oh so root doesn't have a password?
<PietroB> ubotu: I make my sound working following links you posted, today it stopped suddenly, any idea?
<BlueKoala> alexw: No, there is no root account by default I believe
<msdtux> verb3k, thanks... I´ll try later...
<BlueKoala> alexw: Or it hasn't been setup at all
<dgjones> !bot | PietroB
<ubotu> PietroB: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PietroB> ops
<PietroB> can anyone tell me if i can connect to specific IRC channel where i can find support
<PietroB> ?
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, there has to be a root account setup doesn't there, otherwise how do you run files as a root user?
<zackyramone> hey sry. i got a problem because after i installed the nvidia driver my X wont start....
<alexw> how would i setup ssh2
<ph0rensic> PietroB, What channel?
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: With sudo
<alexw> nvm ill google it lol
<PietroB> an IRC channel with specific multimedia support
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: From my understanding sudo gives you root power without using the root account
<prince_jammys> correct
<PietroB> <ph0rensic> or have you any idea about my problem?
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, so do you mean if I set up a user beyond the first one I made, all they have to do is type sudo <command> and their own password and they have root access to my system?
<PietroB> <BlueKoala> you can use sudo but you can't use su?
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: only if you make them admins
<zackyramone> hey sry. i got a problem because after i installed the nvidia driver my X wont start....and i have a project for next week which i cant do without the computer
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: I don't think user accounts have sudo rights by default, it would probably be worth experimenting with though
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: only admin accounts can sudo
<BlueKoala> PietroB: That's right, unless you setup a password fo su
<ph0rensic> BlueKoala, prince_jammys Oh I see, but by default the first account IS admin and others are not
<PietroB> so you wanna know how to setup su password?
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: yes
<BlueKoala> ph0rensic: I think you're on the right track
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, so root account is set up by default but w/o pw?
<BlueKoala> PietroB: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu
<PietroB> no no
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: to use su i thought all you did was :: sudo su
<PietroB> i got this
<gold44> does ubuntu desktop iso has everything in the ubuntu server iso?
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: correct
<Kalamansi> hello how to block port 6667 in ubuntu desktop 7.10 using a gui?
<prince_jammys> !noroot | ph0rensic
<ubotu> ph0rensic: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<prince_jammys> !root | ph0rensic
<ubotu> ph0rensic: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, What is sudo -i then .. just timed usage of su?
<no0tic> does e2fsck work on partitions mounted in read-only?
<gold44> i am setting up a server, wonder should i install server or the desktop version.  and i need gnome anyway
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: sudo -i is the preferred way, but i dont remember why
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: i believe the above link answers your question
<alexw> sudo would be more secure
<alexw> because then u have to also guess the username
<alexw> if you are from a remote box
<PietroB> hey can anyone tell me how can I connect to #ubuntu-desktop?
<jpatrick> PietroB: /join #ubuntu-desktop
<prince_jammys> gold44: you can do either one ... if you want to keep it minimal install the server and install the desktop on top.  if you don't care about having everything else installed (music players, openoffice, etc) or need it, then install desktop and install a server on that.
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, thanks an interesting read
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: no prob
<ph0rensic> PietroB, type /join #ubuntu-desktop
<PietroB> thx
<ph0rensic> jpatrick, oops didn't see yours
<gold44> prince_jammys: i have 160gig, space does not matter to me. how to install server after i installed desktop?
<jpatrick> ph0rensic: that happens on this channel
<prince_jammys> !LAMP | gold44
<ubotu> gold44: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gold44> prince_jammys: i want boat loads of crap and software on it =)
<prince_jammys> gold44: then you're doing it right :)
<gold44> prince_jammys: yeah!!! my server willkick some asses =)
<prince_jammys> gold44: best to follow the howto
<PietroB> hi again
<gold44> prince_jammys: ok
<PietroB> can anyone tell me if there is another channel where i can look for help about sound?
<jeeaar> hmm
<jeeaar> quick question...
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, You know off-hand if tasksel is still used?
<jeeaar> will anybody here be willing to support a noobie vnc question?
<jpatrick> !vnc | jeeaar
<ubotu> jeeaar: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mi> grr sound in ubuntu and gigabyte p-35 dq-6
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: tasksel still exists,  but i know nothing about it ... be careful because i have seen it give problems to people here
<gold44> if i place two boxes behind router. and both run sshd. i will need to set ports on both system. other than that, how to config router to forward ports?
<jeeaar> jpatrick, it was moreso to do with a practical application of vnc.
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: is it used to install software?
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, I was just curious.. I use the apt installers for it
<faileas> gold44: you'd need different outward facing ports for each
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, tasksel is used for server installs, or atleast was maybe that was only feisty
<faileas> jeeaar: well, ask ;p
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: ah
 * faileas has some VNC experience, but in windows
<prince_jammys> !info tasksel
<ubotu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.67ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 880 kB
<MrMist> How do I get nice antialiased fonts in emacs... I'm using gibbon
<jeeaar> ive got a laptop and a desktop. the desktop is set up in such a way that i can watch movies on it in bed. Im looking to have a movie running on my big screen, but still be able to quietly operate on the desktop, without the movie being intterupted on the screen.
<gold44> faileas: the correct setup is. box1 setup port 122 instead of 22. and box2 set port 222 instead of 22. then on router set one port to forward to 211. and another to 222?
<rinaldi_> ~/ join
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, I used it for a server install once, and it was very similar to the install of a server edition, except with more options of packages
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: i see
<jeeaar> i essentially just want to use my laptop as a keyboard/mouse/second monitor. can vnc do that?
<ph0rensic> im out for the night ttyat
<gold44> faileas: will this work?
<faileas> gold44: you can leave box 1 at 22. just make sure outward facing ports are different
<faileas> gold44: it should other than what i pointed out above ^^
<zackyramone> can anyone help me, X wont start
<gold44> faileas: ok thx
<icesword> zackyramone, wht error
<faileas> jeeaar: hmm, have the video player always on top ;p
<Kalamansi> is there any way to block 6667 ports in ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<jeeaar> faileas, but id likke to be actively say.. web browsing, through my desktop... getting downloads and stuff started.
<zackyramone> icesword, after i installed the nvidia driver the log in screen wont show up
<Estreyela> Kalamansi: iptables; you can do it manually, or use one of the many automated configuration utilities for it
<faileas> jeeaar: didn't do it with VNC but i watch movies and IRC that way ;p
<icesword> zackyramone, then you may need to uninstall the driver
<ikonia> Kalamansi: sure, iptables as a firewall, just use that to block the ports
<faileas> jeeaar: only real issue would be screen real estate. i doubt either of them can be transpareant
<msdtux> I cannot access windows share from nautilus, it says not valid location when I typed smb://192.168.1.17 in address bar. But, I can access feisty share from windows. Is there someone can help me on this ? Please :(
<zackyramone> icesword, how can i do that?
<jeeaar> hmmm
<jeeaar> does vnc support multiple monitors>?
<icesword> zackyramone, then how did u install that,does it have a uninstall program or something
<faileas> er
<ikonia> msdtux: ubuntu --> Microsoft = One setup/think mircrosoft --> ubuntu = totally different thing
<faileas> i kinda think so
<jeeaar> ill just set up a shitty old crt and leave it turned off.. have my vnc running on screen two and my move on one ;)
<jeeaar> *movie
<faileas> msdtux: i think there's a seperate app for it
<zackyramone> i installed it from the restricted drivers window
<ikonia> jeeaar: please don't use that sort of lnaguage
<ikonia> zackyramone: what card to you have ?
<msdtux> faileas, what is it ?
<faileas> jeeaar: wait. is the PC a linux one?
 * syc_ off
<faileas> msdtux: sadly i can't remember
<jeeaar> ikonia, sorry mate. old habits...
<msdtux> ikonia, I don´t understand :(
<ikonia> jeeaar: no problem
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
 * faileas just got a linux install back after ages
<faileas> msdtux: raid the repos!
<ikonia> syc_: please stop
<msdtux> faileas, :(
<jeeaar> faileas, no. the laptop is, though.
<syc_> ups, sorry
<djokomen> hello room..
<zackyramone> ikonia, nvidia geforce4
<faileas> jeeaar: gah, a pity
<ikonia> msdtux: can you explain your problem, are you trying to get windows to connect to an ubuntu server, or ubuntu to connect to a window server
<msdtux> faileas, what do you mean ?
<ikonia> zackyramone: you need to install the package "nvidia-glx-legacy" to work with a card that old
<ikonia> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !info nvidia-glx-legacy >ikonia
<jeeaar> faileas, indeed. im working on the switch slowly.. been getting used to linux with the laptop.. not quite ready to make the leap on my desktop, though.
<faileas> msdtux: pfft.. one moment, i go check
<msdtux> ikonia, I´m trying to connect to windows client from ubuntu.
<faileas> jeeaar: sad thing is there's a GREAT terminal services package for linux that can work headless
<ikonia> msdtux: where is the share you want to connect to, is the share on the windows machine, or the ubuntu machine
<ikonia> zackyramone: yes, the package is nvidia-glx-legacy
<msdtux> faileas, let me know if you have checked.
<zackyramone> ikonia, but how should i install it since theres no GUi?
<E-TurkUser65654> o ne Lea cennetmi burasý
<E-TurkUser65654> : ))
<E-TurkUser65654> heLLo
<msdtux> ikonia, the share is on windows machine.
<ikonia> zackyramone: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<ikonia> msdtux: ok - so how are you trying to connect
<E-TurkUser65654> Ne deiisiz La :D
<E-TurkUser65654> Koptum :D
<faileas> msdtux: smbclient might be what you want smbclient - a LanManager-like simple client for Unix - but i'm not sure
<zackyramone> ikonia, then X will show up?
<prince_jammys> ikonia: through nautilus, with smb://ip address
<E-TurkUser65654> Hastir La :D
<ikonia> prince_jammys: I was talking to msdtux
<dgjones> !english | E-TurkUser65654
<ubotu> E-TurkUser65654: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<prince_jammys> ikonia: right
<msdtux> ikonia, I´m typing smb://192.168.1.17 in the location bar of nautilus.  192.168.1.17 is my windows machine.
<prince_jammys> ikonia: that's what he posted
<faileas> jeeaar: also, VNC is probably the worst way to remote access a system ;p
<ikonia> zackyramone: you need to then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select "nvidia" then answer questions about your monitor
<E-TurkUser65654> Not EngLish ý am Turkish
<ikonia> prince_jammys: ahh, I missed that
<ikonia> msdtux: and do you have "smbclient" installed ?
<prince_jammys> !tr | E-TurkUser65654
<ubotu> E-TurkUser65654: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ikonia> msdtux: and "smbfs"
<zeno> trying to boot off the live CD; after i hit check CD integrity or install os it says "monitor connection lost" or something and then black screens.  help?  (im connecting my monitor via video card, displays right on bios)
<E-TurkUser65654> ubotu Orda da kimse yok :S
<jeeaar> faileas, yes yes... security blah blah blah. its only inside a local network. my router has a moderate level of external security
<msdtux> ikonia, smbfs and smbclient is already the newest version.
<ikonia> msdtux and it was installed from the ubuntu repo
<jpatrick> !tr > E-TurkUser65654
<jpatrick> !en > E-TurkUser65654
<E-TurkUser65654> !tr
<ikonia> msdtux: does your "linux" username match the windows username on the windows share ?
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<zackyramone> ikonia, thanks very much
<msdtux> faileas, smbclient is already the newest version
<jeeaar> faileas, though.. what would you suggest in its place?
<ikonia> msdtux: do you have basic connection to the windows machine (can you ping it etc)
<msdtux> ikonia, yes... both using the same username and password...
<Viktorious> hi whats exile
<KnightWse> hey everyone
<prince_jammys> Viktorious: exaile?
<msdtux> ikonia, I can ping from ubuntu to windows machine, and I can connect from windows machine to ubuntu share...
<ikonia> msdtux have you tried mounting it from the command line or from teh "connect to" gui
<Mushrooms> sorry guys, a very quick question, what package should i download if i want to be able to extract .rar files?
<ikonia> Mushrooms: rar-nonfree
<faileas> jeeaar: on windows, RDP is best, but i never worked out how to set it up on XP (it SHOULD be doable), on linux freenx whips everything else
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you can do it with file-roller ---
<hasse_> hello, running version 7.10, and have installed sshfs, if i try to mount a server via sshfs, i get a fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted, i can do a normally ssh t the server
<Mushrooms> ikonia, prince_jammys : great thanks heaps!
<hasse_> and the directory i will put it in, is chmod 777
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you have file-roller already, i think
<jeeaar> faileas, cool. well.. im off to play. thanks for the advice.. Planning a trip to defcon this year.. i figure ive got a few tricks to learn.
<msdtux> ikonia, I haven´t try to mount it using command line...
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: apparently i already have that package installed from synaptics, yeah, but i am not able to extract it... perhaps i'm not doing something right
<u007-1> hi, i've just removed network manager from the package manager, but now i need to set the wifi setting which was preconfigured previously... where do i look for the configuration file?
<ikonia> msdtux: try the "connect to " gui in "places"
<pdb> is there an ubuntu method for installing the nvidia drivers?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i double clikc on the file and it says archive type not supported
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: try what ikonia said === there's also the package "unrar"
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok great thanks i'll give it a shot
<msdtux> ikonia, what do you mean by ¨connect to ¨ gui....
<mohyee> hi
<glick> hey is there a utility that can safely and thoroughly delete things?
<mohyee_> hi
<msdtux> ikonia, do you mean, at places --> connect to server ?
<glick> hi modoc
<glick> mohyee,
<Viktorious> yer whats exaile
<prince_jammys> !info exaile | Viktorious
<ubotu> viktorious: exaile (source: exaile): flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10+debian-1.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 437 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<prince_jammys> glick: i don't know a utility.. there is a command "shred" -- do
<prince_jammys> glick: "man shred" to check it out
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys, ikonia: great! this was exactly what i was looking for, it works like a charm now! hehe (Now i'm back to work) thanks again!
 * msdtux going to bathroom
<glick> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ok , but what did you do?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: just went to the repositories, downloaded the package unrar(nonfree), and now file roller can open .rar files
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ok good
<pdb> how do i install nvidia drivers?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yup ^-^ thanks!
<prince_jammys> !nvidia | pdb
<ubotu> pdb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kalamans1>  Estreyela like what kind of automated configuration utilities?
<pdb> thanks
<icesword> 大家好
<icesword> ...
<jpatrick> icesword: hiç
<msdtux> ikonia, its not working (places --> connect to server...)
<icesword> jpatrick, i cannot see what u said,hi followed what,and u understand chinese?
<jpatrick> !ch | icesword
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !china
<pdb> lol
<dgjones> !ch
<icesword> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jatnet> ？？
<B-rabbit> hi
<u007-1> anyone know how to reset  network manager
<jpatrick> !en | jatnet
<ubotu> jatnet: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Lumio> Hi! I got a problem. When I use maildrop, I don't get any mails.
<Lumio> The last lines of my mail.log
<zeno> trying to boot off the live CD; after i hit check CD integrity or install os it says "monitor connection lost" or something and then black screens.  help?  (im connecting my monitor via video card, displays right on bios)
<Viktorious> ive just used istambul to record my screen and now says saving to disk but is frozen
<Viktorious> anyone know where it saves
<Lumio> http://phpfi.com/297149
<msdtux> faileas, smbclient is already installed.
<myrddin> lol.  'aptitude install gcc-4.2'.  part way into the install, it complains that 'rm' isn't found. install quits.  now, I can't execute hardly anything.  seems like anything that's linked against libc won't execute now.
<myrddin> if that doesn't completely screw up a system, I don't know what will
<terminalk_dude> hey need some urgent help please ?
<terminalk_dude> for some reason I'm unable to create ntfs partion for my encrypted drive!
<faileas> o0
<terminalk_dude> and how do i enable all filesystem support in gparted ?
<sabayonlive-2718> hardy channel?
<dgjones> !hardy | sabayonlive-2718
<ubotu> sabayonlive-2718: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
 * faileas wasn't aware that linux had a NTFS creation tool
<AckerMANn> how i can get mac from my ehternet on ubuntu 7.10 server. ?
<myrddin> ifconfig
<AckerMANn> thanks
<dgjones> AckerMANn, ifconfig, it'll be listed with the HWaddr line
<saedelaere> hi,
<saedelaere> i've a problem enabling 3d desktop effects after installing the nvidia driver with envy.
<saedelaere> with the restricted driver that comes with ubuntu 7.10 i can enable 3d under system --> settings --> appearance
<saedelaere> with the new driver i can't activate compiz there. he always says that i would have to install the drivers first. but i'am using newer ones. starting compiz with "compiz --replace" works. so why can't i use the normal way? thanks in advance
<AckerMANn> :) ok man .. i resolved. :) i have another problem., but my english isn`t very good .. :P so i prepare the question :).
<terminalk_dude> ok this is what Im doing I have external hardrive which i format and ecrypted using cryptsetup, then i can see it unde /dev/mapper/external now when i try to create a filesystem on it such as ntfs using gparted or mkfs.ntfs it just sets back to unformated..p.s my ntfs-confi "Enable ntfs for internal harddrive" is greyd out ..
<prince_jammys> !envy | saedelaere
<Kalamans1> hello I have the upgrades and updates of ubuntu 7.10 desktop in usb..how to install them in a newly installed ubuntu?which folder to store?
<ubotu> saedelaere: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<terminalk_dude> any ideas.. anyone please ?
<zeno> trying to boot off the live CD; after i hit check CD integrity or install os it says "signal lost" and then black screens.  help?  (im connecting my monitor via video card, displays right on bios)
<Viktorious> anywhere know when istambul saves video to
<faileas> Kalamans1: i think you just need to point your package manager at it. one moment, i'm checking
<Gausus_> zeno; I had that problem F4 for your resolution set it at like 1024x 768 or lower and then use the install/start using safe graphics. that worked for me
<Gausus_> but now my keyboard stops working after the splash screen for some reason <(
<terminalk_dude> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Gausus_> but I don't think the two are connected
<mar77i> hi there. I believe I've scraped my ntfs partition. Tried with fsck, doesn't work because there is no fsck for ntfs on my system, tried ntfsfix and testdisk... no success...
<deep> #ltc
<Gausus_> I think it's probably because I'm using a m*******t wireless comfort set.....
<saedelaere> but with the restricted manager i get the version 100.14 or something like that. i need to use 169.09 to support my video card properly. i have to do this with envy, or not?
<KnightWse> hey , i 've go  a collegue who has written a peace of code and wants to publish it as open souce
<KnightWse> where should i point him to do that ?
<faileas> Gausus_: actually MS makes some pretty nice hardware.
<Luftzig> hi there...
<icesword> hi
<faileas> KnightWse: sourceforge? its more a matter of the licence than 'where' but they are supposed to have good tools for a small project
<Gausus_> that's why I got them
<zeno> Gausus_: safe graphics doesnt work either :(
<coolbhavi> hello
<Gausus_> did you specify a lower resolution?
<KnightWse> hey faileas  : But where do i point him for more info what licence to use
<glick> wow it takes 25 rewrites to delete something off a disk securely
<Luftzig> I still can't get any internet sharing from my Ubuntu box. I tried firestarter, it worked after I've set it up but not after I rebooted
<zeno> Gausus_: how do you specify that?
<Gausus_> isn't that what F4 does?
<coolbhavi>  how to configure timeoutd to display warning messages at certain intervals of time?
<zeno> ah ill do that thanks =p
<faileas> KnightWse: thats a sticky one. the 'one stop' place to look is wikipedia i guess
<KnightWse> hey faileas  :) Thanx , i'll  point him there
<vlt> Hello. Which package does contain the locale de_DE.UTF-8?
<Gausus_> I'm not 100% sure tbh I just set that one low and ran with "safe graphics" and it said in line 1024x768 so I assumed it was because of that
<BlueKoala> Anyone here using a Phenom processor?
<Tama> someone wanna help me repair a corrupt partition that was part of a software raid
<Tama> :D
<Kalamansi>  faileas : yup I have the package in the usb. how to put the package (updates) in ubuntu 7.10 desktop?
<faileas> Kalamansi: checking ;p
<Kalamansi>  faileas oh okay :)
 * faileas knows there's a way to do a 'local' repo in apt
<Tama> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Tama> :(
<faileas> Tama: testdisk might help fix that
<pawan> hi
<Tama> faileas: what do i apt-get to get that
<pawan> how to install google earth
<xameleon> hello
<vlt> pawan: There's a package available (in repo multiverse, I think)
<pawan> no
<kcynice> my totem can't play dvd,but mplayer can. And I have w32codecs installed.
<kcynice> how to fix that problem?
<vlt> pawan: Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<pawan> gutsy
<vlt> pawan: There's a package available (in repo multiverse, I think)
<MoolaBez> kcynice: I'm not sure totem will play dvd, just use mplayer or xine
<faileas> Tama: testdisk i think ;p
<pawan> any command
<prince_jammys> !googleearth | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<vlt> kcynice: You don't need w32 to play DVDs
<Tama> faileas: didnt work:(
<AckerMANn> how i can set IP manually for eth0, and when I reboot the server that keeps it. ?
<faileas> wierd. testdisk is supposed to be on the livecd
<pawan> its in bin format
<vlt> AckerMANn: /etc/network/interfaces
<kcynice> vlt: but how to play dvd using totem?
<pawan> i want deb
<dgjones> !medibuntu | pawan, add the medibuntu repo's then you can install via synaptic
<ubotu> pawan, add the medibuntu repo's then you can install via synaptic: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AckerMANn> vlt after that ?
<faileas> Kalamans1:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html 2.2 is what you need. i am SURE there's an easier way tho
<vlt> kcynice: Sorry, don't know. I use mplayer or xine.
<Luftzig> is there some graphical / menu driven configuration to for networks to be used for internet sharing?
<vlt> Which package does contain the locale de_DE.UTF-8?
<Gausus_> faieas: would you know where I would look to find drivers for ms keyboard and mouse combo?
<Tama> what command to i run to install fdisk.mdraid?
<kcynice> lol. I am afraid I have to using mplayer although totem is the default player
<faileas> Gausus_: no idea, sorry
<antipop> Does anyone know, how to install printer drivers canon i250?
<Gausus_> faileas: ok thanks :)
 * faileas notes he's only been on ubuntu for ~3 days ;p
<rendra> bandung
<faileas> and 17 1/2 hours of it was a bad luck plaugued install where EVERYTHING went wrong
<Gausus_> hasn't been able to log in yet
<AckerMANn> what needs to write on /etc/network/interfaces to set IP manually and that keeps it after reboot. ? can you help me ?
<rendra> solo
<prince_jammys> vlt :  language-pack-de ?? maybe
<kcynice> Now,i have a nother problem.The starting of my ubuntu would pause at fsck until i press Ctrl+Alt+Del
<prince_jammys> !info language-pack-de | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: language-pack-de (source: language-pack-de): translation updates for language German. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.10+20071120 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Viktorious> how do i check what processes are runnin and pick to end one
<loa> Hello... Is there someone who use Skype 2.0 beta
<KnightWse> hey everyone , does somebody have some experience with Joomla on a Ubuntu server ? I would like to know how to use the sendmail feature to send out emails
<pawan> google earth
<slack-love> :(
<singlesun>  best first person shooter that you guys have played on ubuntu is? (pure linux based ... not using wine or something else)
<vlt> AckerMANn: You could set it from "dhcp" to "static" and add an "address", a "netmask", a "gateway" and what else you need ...
<pawan> hello
<KnightWse> sendmail ? anyone ?
<zaivaldi> singlesun, enemy territory?
<singlesun> zaivaldi, downloading that one now... gonna try it out ;)
<zaivaldi> best fps :)
<tehWin> has anyone got alsa to work with an optical/toslink connection?
<loa> Help please, i use v4l and have this problem http://wwwv.ru/skype.jpg
<loa> what is it
<singlesun> zaivaldi, nice... ive played alot of windows games... but was looking for something purely *nix based... so this one looks the best so far
<loa> how i can fix this?
<KnightWse> Oh my ! You are an oompa loompa !
<KnightWse> quick .. get over to the chocolate factory
<zaivaldi> singlesun, ET run in windows too
<singlesun> loa, i would pay to have my shit show up like that
<singlesun> lol
<loa> <singlesun> =/ i can fix this?
<singlesun> zaivaldi, yeah i know... ;) but i would like some pure *nix games that i can play.. so i dont have to boot into my win partition.. lol
<KnightWse> loa have you tried some moist daycream ?
<pawan> hi
<zaivaldi> singlesun,  or you can try openarena, quake3
<pawan> google earth
<singlesun> loa, no clue really... looks like a photoshop special... with a little negative on it.. lol
<dgjones> !medibuntu | pawan, add the medibuntu repo's then you can install googleearth via synaptic
<ubotu> pawan, add the medibuntu repo's then you can install googleearth via synaptic: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<loa> <KnightWse> hehe, all colors are different
<loa> <singlesun> =(
<vlt> tehWin: Yes, no problem here on a Terratec ESW88-MT.
<KnightWse> loa : Damn , thats wierd have you tried the latest NON beta of skype ?
<KevinMai> how to install firewall apt in ubuntu as IP COPS ?
<singlesun> zaivaldi, used to play q q2 q3 a good bit... so dont really wanna go that route
<geirha> loa: and is it skype specific, i.e. does the webcam work fine in other apps?
<tehWin> vlt, any custom changes you had to make? I'm running a denon and I can only get sound when outputting directly to my sound card
<loa> <KnightWse> this promblem with all application, wich works with v4l
<singlesun> KevinMai, why not just stay with iptables that ubuntu already has?
<KnightWse> loa : is it your webcam thats freaky
<loa> <geirha> i think it is v4l
<KevinMai> iptables ?, oh I'll search it
<vlt> tehWin: No, ran out of the box
<loa> <KnightWse> under kopete i can fix it
<KnightWse> then its skype related
<david2> Hi all...
<m1r> hello
<singlesun> KevinMai, ubuntu already uses IP tables.... if you would like a gui so you can see what its doing a little better... goto terminal "sudo apt-get install firestarter" you then will have a gui that you can use
<MoolaBez> list
<KevinMai> thanks! singlesun
<david2> I'm trying to minimize Evolution to a System Tray but I can't.. Can anybody help me?
<vlt> prince_jammys: language-pack-de tries to install >35MB of all kinds of data: firefox-language.packs, openoffice ... I just need to set set my shell environment to UTF-8. Any idea?
<tehWin> vlt: AC'97?
<singlesun> KevinMai, should install as default to your "Applications -> Internet" tab
<Fbern> sometimes i hit space and it moves the whole sentence if i hit in blank spot. othertimes typing or spacing sort of writes over (erases) other things. how do i stop it from erasing!
<Ziroday> Fbern: is this in openoffice
<Fbern> yes
<Ziroday> Fbern: when that happens try pressing the "Insert" key
<Fbern> wow thanks ziro!
<singlesun> lol
<Ziroday> Fbern: no problem
<Fbern> thats been driving me crazy
 * singlesun would hate to see you use Vi text editor.. 
<Gausus_> does anyone know where I can get drivers for a MS Wireless Comfort keyboard and mouse combo?
<prince_jammys> vlt: you mean the environment variable?
<singlesun> Gausus_, is your USB being recognized at all to begin with?
<singlesun> im assuming its usb
<KnightWse> FBern : your comment made my day !
<Fbern> what comment?
<KnightWse> about the insert key :)
<KnightWse> priceless
 * singlesun is assuming the "comment on openoffice"
<Gausus_> singlesun: it is recognized until after the splash screen
<Fbern> i never knew that
<KnightWse> you learn something new everyday (and so do i)
<tarelerulz> I have a Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) and I am trying ot use ekiga and headset and I don't hear any sound from my mic
<singlesun> Gausus_, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263277.html
<Davidalto> allo
<Davidalto> quelcun conait backtrack?
<Gausus_> singlesun: thanks I'll check that out now :)
<Davidalto> hi
<IdleOne> !fr | Davidalto
<ubotu> Davidalto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<singlesun> Davidalto, backtrack?
<Davidalto> ayes
<Davidalto> yes
<Gausus_> wow my exact hardware
<Davidalto> do you know?
<singlesun> Davidalto, join channel #remote-exploit
<Gausus_> oops I'm sorry I forgot to add singlesun:
<singlesun> Davidalto, this is ubuntu not backtrack
<Davidalto> ok thanks
<singlesun> Gausus_, maybe you can give that a shot and that will work for you... i have to skip out for a bit... but these guys know their way around and can most likely get your keyboard/mouse working.. best of luck to ya
<Gausus_> singlesun: thanks for the help
<singlesun> no problem.. anytime
<earthian> Hello, I have problems fixing my wireless adhoc network: one laptop does not react to iwconfig channel 3 command... iwevent shows that it was changed but if i try to type iwconfig wlan0 again it shows that nothing was changed... any idea where to look for a problem?
<faileas> is there any way to permanantly change the hostname of a system?
<Kevhand> Have no idea
<dgjones> !hostname | faileas
<ubotu> faileas: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<faileas> cool ^^
 * faileas did wubi install which was migrated so it used my windows hostname
<vlt> prince_jammys: Yes, I found `locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8` which generated it now.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> hi to automatically login in ubuntu
<bahr> hi is there an easy-to-use LaTeX environment for Ubuntu, similar to TexnicCenter for Windows?
<pawan> in installed kubuntu-desktop now every time i login asks username and password
<dgjones> !latex | bahr
<ubotu> bahr: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<pppZero> is there a window manager that takes vim commands? ie where <esc>:q quits an application?
<vlt> pawan: look for system settings->session management or similar. There's an auto login tab
<bahr> dgjones: thank you.
<earthian> I have the same information of ad-hoc network on both laptops: http://www.hashphp.com/83 laptop1 with ifup ath0 works ok while laptop 2 with ifup wlan0 does not change a thing. why?
<jan_> Is there a specific channel for ubuntu development version (hardy) support/discussion?
<pawan> in ubuntu
<Ziroday> jan_: #ubuntu+1
<pawan> automatic login
<seb2> hello
<seb2> is flash install fixed now ?
<KnightWse> Hey guyz
<pawan> how to automatically login in ubuntu
<KnightWse> has anybode used joomla (hosting it themselves ?)
<seb2> pawan, system>administration>login window
<earthian> seb2, yes.
<prince_jammys> pawan are you kde or gnome?
<seb2> earthian: tnx m8
<pawan> kde
<seb2> sry pawan
<prince_jammys> pawan then do what they just said in  #kubuntu
<pawan> in gnome
<prince_jammys> oh
<prince_jammys> lol
<pawan> but not seeing that option in system
<seb2> pawan, system>administration>login window
<prince_jammys> pawan: system-settings   (in the K menu(
<pawan> no its not there
<Leechzilla> I'm trying to compile an app from source, but I says the following are not found: FUSE_INCLUDE_DIR, FUSE_LIBRARY, OPENSSL_INCLUDE_DIR, OPENSSL_LIBRARY_CRYPTO, OPENSSL_LIBRARY_SSL. What do I need to download exactly from apt-get for these?
<pawan> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<seb2> ah
<seb2> cant help , sry
<prince_jammys> pawan try alt F2 and type --> system-settings ---- or look for "settings" at the bottom of the K menu
<pawan> the application could not be found
<prince_jammys> pawan ah
<pawan> i am using gnome
<prince_jammys> pawan oh boy
<Pici> pawan: Are you in KDE or gnome, you've been giving conflicting answers.
<fromvega> Hello! I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and it advised me to update some packages. I think one of them was CUPS. Now after the updates I can't add, delete nor edit printer settings. Gnome ask for a password and doesn't accept it. Could you help-me solving this?
<pawan> in gnome
<pawan> but when my system starts it asks for usename and password everytime with kubuntu symbol
<ganu> is it possible to install oracle in ubuntu 7.10?
<prince_jammys> pawan that's a different story
<prince_jammys> pawan if you have both kubuntu and ubuntu, sometimes the splash screen changes
<pawan> ok but what about login
<prince_jammys> pawan like if you started with ubuntu and then installed kubuntu on top, the splash will change to kubuntu
<pawan> yes
<prince_jammys> !usplash | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<fromvega> anyone?
<andyman> hi all
<prince_jammys> pawan as far as the login,  somehere here will know .. i dont
<Ziroday> fromvega: yes?
<Pici> pawan: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and make sure that gdm is the selected option.
<andyman> i was wondering if someone could possibly help me please?
<fromvega> Ziroday, like I said before, I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and it advised me to update some packages. I think one of them was CUPS. Now after the updates I can't add, delete nor edit printer settings. Gnome ask for a password and doesn't accept it. Could you help-me solving this?
<ganu> how can i install oracle on ubuntu?
<pawan> done now
<pppZero> ganu, first google result for ubuntu + "install oracle"
<Ziroday> fromvega: can you access http://localhost:631 ?
<andyman> my ubuntu installation has gone hay-wire and it no longer boots
<andyman> so im trying to recover the data using another linux box and a usb cable which connects to the hard drive
<fromvega> Ziroday, yes
<pawan> what to do
<andyman> the volumes are mounted, but when I try to read it, it says input/output error in the terminal
<Ziroday> well then you can try configure the printer through the cups web interface
<rhineheart_m> Is ebox really supported by Ubuntu Gutsy server ed?
<Xbehave> (k)guidance-power-manager isnt listing conservative as cpu policy options
<fromvega> Ziroday, I tried changing settings there and I needed to use "root" as the username... but I'm wondering why my admin user is not working anymore
<andyman> does ubuntu apply somesort of permissions to the partition so I cant read it, or is my drive jiggered ?
<Pici> pawan: Then log into gnome, and go to System>Administration>Login Window
<rhineheart_m> has anyone here have tried ebox in ubuntu?
<pawan> ok i try
<Pici> !ebox | rhineheart_m its the 'official' suggested replacement for webmin
<Ziroday> fromvega: the admin user is your user password, it will not have changed unless you changed your current password
<pppZero> andyman, sound like your drive might be jiggered, if its just a permissions thing you'd be able to su to root to access it
<ac1d> hello?
<rhineheart_m> Pici: have you tried using it?
<ubotu> rhineheart_m its the 'official' suggested replacement for webmin: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Pici> rhineheart_m: I havent.
<andyman> feck, ive tried in root and says the same thing
<fromvega> Ziroday, I didn't change de password but the CUPS interface isn't accepting it anymore...
<andyman> im trying to recover in fedora
<rhineheart_m> Pici: I've tried configuring it but it ruins by server.. Can't even access it by putty
<pppZero> andyman, does it spin up, get detected properly in dmesg, etc?
<Pici> rhineheart_m: Er, thats not good.
<rhineheart_m> yeah... I was able to run webmin without any problem so far.. But when I tried using ebox...it sucks!
<andyman> it spins up and it appears in'computer' as a 55gb volume
<andyman> ive just check dmesg and is says rejecting I/O o dead device
<pajamian> andyman: you may want to try to use dd to image the bad partitions to a file then loop-mount the file.  if you use the conv=noerror option then it will get as much good data as possible off of it.
<pajamian> andyman: ...that is if it will read from it at all.
<dexem> rhineheart_m: ebox in gutsy had some lacks about configuration that hardy will have. You can test the new packages, or go to #ebox to find a solution for your actual problem
<andyman> yeah it wont find anything
<andyman> when I try t browse it
<andyman> it doesnt even sound like the head is moving
<pajamian> andyman: can you hear it spinning?
<andyman> yeah its spinning
<andyman> just no head movement
<pajamian> andyman: have you tried fsck?
<andyman> no, sorry im a bit of a noob at linux :(
<pajamian> andyman: also, does it read the partition table?
<rhineheart_m> dexem: which is best for ubuntu gutsy? Ipconfig, webmin or ebox?
<pajamian> andyman: try fdisk -l on the drive
<andyman> ok
<pajamian> andyman: so if the drive is /dev/hda then try: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<dexem> I can't have a good answer since I worked for ebox some time ago ;)
<andyman> fdisk command not found hmmm
<pajamian> andyman: any good recovery disk will have fdisk on it.
<andyman> im just running a standard installation of fedora
<pajamian> andyman is it a live CD or installed?
<pawan> hi
<andyman> its installed
<pawan> not getting splash screen when loading
<pajamian> andyman: are you root?
<andyman> yeah
<pajamian> andyman: do: yum provides fdisk
<pawan> how to get ubuntu splash sceen
<andyman> ive just done locate fdisk it says its in/sbin
<prince_jammys> !usplash | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<pajamian> andyman: ok, root should have sbin in it's path, maybe you didn't get a login shell, though.
<capricorn^80> hi ! i am having little problem while creating apparmor profiles.. I created my first profile fine. but when i try to create a profile like genprof /usr/sbin/firefox it works fine till the end when it asks me for username , password and email . n i give NO No No selection but it didnt work and then break the connection but when i check the profile is created in /etc/apparmor.d/ .. any idea about that
<teo-> why when i try to turn off my computer or restart the restart and shutdown buttons are not displayed ??
<pajamian> andyman: what drive is the bad one?  primary-slave?
<rhineheart_m> dexem: which is best for ubuntu gutsy? Ipconfig, webmin or ebox?
<pawan> now
<andyman> well its running on a USB cable at the moment SATA drive
<Obst> Hi guys
<maltron>  Hi all.  Can anyone tell me how to suppress kernel modules from being loaded?
<Pici> andyman, pajamian: do you mind moving this to #fedora since we're in #ubuntu right now?
<blink_> im using ubuntu 7.10..upgraded latest..why my wine not correctly work...when i launch the program, its show the wine window only...anyone..help
<pajamian> andyman: ahhh, ok it will probably show as a scsi drive then, probably sda
<Obst> anybody knows who is the firmware folder in ubuntu? im about to install the ueagle firmware for my usb-dsl
<pajamian> andyman: we can take it to PM if you want, but you need to be registered with nickserv.
<Obst> *device
<andyman> ok
<andyman> if you dont mind?
<andyman> how do I register
<prince_jammys> !register | andyman
<ubotu> andyman: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<pajamian> andyman: it appears that you are registered.
<andyman> !register | andyman
<rhineheart_m> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<rhineheart_m> !ipconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andyman> no it doesnt work
<andyman> cant reply
<pajamian> andyman: then you need to register with nickserv, and that will entail finding a nick that isn't taken as well.
<prince_jammys> andyman: pajamian try just creating your own temp channel:  like click on #fedorubuntu
<Pici> Or you could just both join #fedora or ##somemadeupchannel
<andyman> yeah thats probably better
<monkeydoodle> trying ot mount a nfs file getting a permissioin denied message
<monkeydoodle> changed the permissions of tgh efile and dir
<prince_jammys> Pici: requires two #?
<monkeydoodle> still
<pajamian> andyman: join that channel that prince_jammys just suggested.
<Pici> prince_jammys: 'Technically' non-official channels are supposed to get two hashes
<prince_jammys> Pici: ah
<monkeydoodle> what all could cause that message when mounting a nfs file?
<monkeydoodle> mounting it in fstab and restart9ign networking
<nasamo> Hello there. I'm new on ubuntu and loved it, exept that it keeps freezing..... I'm a complete beginner and do't know what to do....
<pppZero> is there an opensource equivelant of Ventrilio or Teamspeak?
<Pici> pppZero: mumble
<nasamo> anybody
<pawan> hi
<pppZero> ty pici :)
<prince_jammys> nasamo: freezes when?
<pawan> every time i run sudo command asks for password any way to get rid
<prince_jammys> pawan: thats what sudo is supposed to do
<rhineheart_m> what LTS means in ubuntu release?
<Pici> pppZero: Theres not a package in Gutsy, but its in Hardy so it probably compiles without any major problems:  http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<pawan> if i dont want to enter password
<Pici> rhineheart_m: Long Term Support
<Pici> !lts | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<prince_jammys> pawan: not recommended that you get rid  of that
<d_mac> what's the best thing to use for connecting to wireless?
<nasamo> Prince_jammis: When I open many windows, specially with firefox
<prince_jammys> pawan: it will only appear when trying to install software or editing special files --- do not change that
<pawan> ok
<rhineheart_m> which is stable and  better gutsy or Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<keBaek> Hey
<keBaek> hello
<xukun> Is it possible to install ubuntu without starting the grafics mode?
<bsdnewb07> i use gutsy
<prince_jammys> nasamo: ok -- i dont know the answer -- but post a complete question again, with details of when this happens --- the more details the better -- and someone might be able to help
<Pici> xukun: You'd need to use the Alternate CD.
<keBaek> I need a tool to log the urls of the web sites visited by people in my network
<keBaek> any advise?
<zhanx> ok cant boot in ubuntu gutsy, last reboot was on the day of install, now it goes to a black screen and its been sitting there for 15 minutes blinking a _ at me, ctl+atl+f* does nothing
<xukun> ok thanks
<zhanx> running encrypted so a live cd is not an option
<keBaek> I need a tool to log the urls of the web sites visited by people in my network
<nasamo> prince_jammis> ok. the problem is that there is no pattern for it to happen.... I'll try to look for the answer in the forums
<rhineheart_m> can anyone here advise me to what version of ubuntu server is better in terms of performance and security?
<zhanx> no help
<nasamo> prince_jammis: I'm not sure if my computer supports ubuntu....
<prince_jammys> nasamo: i doubt that
<zhanx> anyway to force boot to a console if you encryted the hd's ?
<prince_jammys> nasamo: how much RAM?
<bsdnewb07> guys how do i make ubuntu act as a gateway?
<nasamo> prince_jammis: I mean, if I have the hardware that it requires...
<erUSUL> bsdnewb07: firestarter can configure connection sharing
<nasamo> prince_jammis: let me see
<erUSUL> !firestarter | bsdnewb07
<ubotu> bsdnewb07: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bsdnewb07> ahh so its build in
<bsdnewb07> built*
<bsdnewb07> can it be configured as a gateway
<bsdnewb07> via webmin
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bsdnewb07> oh
<skyion> serious?
<skyion> wow
<skyion> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<skyion> wow
<skyion> thats rather...
<skyion> harsh
<rhineheart_m> I tried using webmin without problem.. I recommend not trying ebox yet. It will just give you a problem.. Wait for the next release of LTS --hardy (hopefully by april) and I guess it will be included in that release
<widia> hello????
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nasamo> prince_jammis: 1G
<prince_jammys> nasamo: ok, thats definitely not an issue
<erUSUL> !hi  | widia
<ubotu> widia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prince_jammys> nasamo: ask again, there's more people around now
<nasamo> prince_jammis: my nvidia is GeForce FX 5200
<nasamo> prince_jammis: ok thatnks
<xsystemx> Anyone know how to change the audio bit rate to 128 or 192kbps with Acid Rip?
<prince_jammys> is it possible to send multiple irc messages in one line (sort of like a semicolon on the command line)?
<erUSUL> bsdnewb07: if you want to do it manually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<kharloss> hi .  how can i see all my partition ?
<Plight> hey
<prince_jammys> kharloss: sudo fdisk -l
<zhanx> prince_jammys, not that i know of it comes out like this zhanx that
<zhanx> prince_jammys, not that i know of it comes out like this; zhanx that
<prince_jammys> kharloss: the command "mount" on it's own will show you  everything that's mounted
<Plight> I'm having issues connecting to a website, they posted a fix for DNS issues they're having, but there isn't a fix for people running Linux, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure it out
<Plight> If you are running windows, there is a easy way to fix it, for now.
<Plight> go to C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc, there is a file there called hosts, open it in notepad, then add:
<Plight> 85.17.150.3 etceteraforums.com www.etceteraforums.com
<FloodBot1> Plight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=11772
<kharloss> prince_jammys
<kharloss> :
<prince_jammys> zhanx: would be handy for responding to two different people at once
<Plight> sorry about that
<keBaek> I need a tool to log the urls of the web sites visited by people in my network
<zhanx> prince_jammys, i know,
<xsystemx> Anyone here use Acid Rip?
<prince_jammys> *its
<Pici> Plight: The hosts file on linux is /etc/hosts  , same syntax as the windows host file
<prince_jammys> grammar -- lol
<zhanx> keBaek, your firewall should do that
<Plight> thank you!
<rhineheart_m> prince_jammys<<< how to uninstall ebox?
<Plight> Pici I love you.
<_Oz_> Hello, Ubuntu friends!
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: i don't know -- doesn't uninstall the usual way?
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: have never used eboxx
<Pici> rhineheart_m: How did you install it?
<zhanx> rhineheart_m, use the synaptic manager
<keBaek> zhanx, the firewall is supossed to lo the urls?
<zhanx> keBaek, if you set it up to yes.
<bsdnewb07> ok ive installed ebox, how do i access it
<keBaek> zhanx, thanks
<zhanx> keBaek, research the option for your firewall and see what it can do
<rhineheart_m> zhanx: m using shh to access my server.. i'm not into GUI.. I just installed it using apt-get install ebox-all something like that.. I read it in one of the forums I was into
<kharloss> someone can help me to re - configure  my  "My Book™ World Edition™ II"   ?
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: the command to uninstall is then in the form:::    apt-get remove name_of_package
<kharloss> it has a web interface  for enable raid 1
<zhanx> rhineheart_m, use remove - apt-get remove or type apt-get for the options
<kharloss> i have a AC failure and  i guess now my  NAS isn`t ok
<rhineheart_m> zhanx: but the problem is...I can't access the server anymore after I installed ebox.
<Pici> kharloss: If you are having problems with the hardware itself (i.e, not an Ubuntu issue), the proper place to ask would be in #hardware
<zhanx> ok cant boot in ubuntu gutsy, last reboot was on the day of install, now it goes to a black screen and its been sitting there for 15 minutes blinking a _ at me, ctl+atl+f* does nothing
<zhanx> rhineheart_m, nice.. just a sec
<singlesun> anyone aware of how to remove a "program name" from the gnome taskbar menu.... is there a .conf file that contains this information like fluxbox uses.. etc?
<zhanx> rhineheart_m, ebox blocks ssh by default
<Pici> singlesun: You mean to prevent something from showing up on the taskbar?
<Pici> singlesun: Look into devilspie
<prince_jammys> singlesun: : preferences->menu editor  to edit items from the gnome menus
<singlesun> prince_jammys, excellent... not used to gnome.. always have used flux... i will give it a shot
<zhanx> rhineheart_m, try telnet
<prince_jammys> singlesun: is it the taskbar or the apps menu you want to edit?
<singlesun> prince_jammys, apps ;)
<prince_jammys> singlesun: ok, then try what i said
<david2> Anybody knows in which file is configured what programs starts at the gnome session login?
<jrib> !startup > david2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> david2: that tells you how to set it up.  Do you really want the file?
<singlesun> prince_jammys, that works... i was running around terminal looking for a gnome.conf file... lol .. suppose gui's have a little help sometimes.. lol
<prince_jammys> david2: you can also do it by gui using "Sessions" in your menu
<AckerMANn> how i can list my open ports ?
<Slart> AckerMANn: netstat with some kind of switch is my guess
 * _Oz_ lets out a single howl expressing his Linux ecstasy.
<prince_jammys> singlesun: yeah .... even though that app (alacarte) has caused me trouble and i ended up editing them manually, lol
<david2> jrib, yes. I need to know the file. I don't know how I made it, but now it always starts an application that is not specified on "Syestem->Preferences->Sessions" section :(
<david2> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_Oz_> So, has anyone here gotten Nero to work -- REALLY work -- in Wine?
<prince_jammys> _Oz_: still trying to burn that dvd, huh
<jrib> david2: there are several things you could have done.  Sessions creates a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart/.  Can you provide more information?
<_Oz_> prince_jammys: well, I finally got one burned
<prince_jammys> _Oz_: good
<bsdnewb07> damn i installed ebox, and it said configuring network interfaces and my box just died
<bsdnewb07> wtf lol
<AckerMANn> Slart man, can say me how i can list my services ? ( i have ubuntu 7.10 )
<_Oz_> prince_jammys: using gnomebaker, DeVeDe, and a mencoder flag (-ffa)
<singlesun> _Oz_, wow... last time i was in here you were new to ubuntu... glad to see you are sticking it out ;)
<_Oz_> prince_jammys: but it just creates a single movie with no intro/title information
<zhanx> _Oz_, never, tried many times
<Slart> AckerMANn: hang on.. I'll have to check the fine manual
<keit1> I know automatix isn't supported here but I'm looking to install some of the fonts it contains w/o using automatix (which co-incidentally has 1/4 of the apps available when installed now as it did 6 months ago) anyone know the exact packages it installs
<AckerMANn> ok, np
<_Oz_> prince_jammys: nero in windows lets you point-n-click create a nice menu and then burn a dvd of any orientation
<AckerMANn> i`m waiting.
<_Oz_> I still can't really do that in ubuntu
<_Oz_> singlesun: still pretty new to it but rapidly getting more comfortable
<singlesun> good to hear it
<dexem> bsdnewb07: ebox blocks ssh by default
<_Oz_> I really want to stay in ubuntu most of the time and just boot into windows for things I can't do without, like photoshop and illustrator
<david2> jrib, I tried to auto-launch conky at gnome login session. I put a new entry on "Preferences->Sessions", but when I did that, conky started under the background, so it doesn't appears.
<zhanx> top
<Slart> AckerMANn: netstat -l might give you some info.. (that's a lower case L)
<zhanx> AckerMANn, try top
<_Oz_> if I can burn DVDs like I do in win xp, then that's one less reason to have to reboot into XP
<keit1> _Oz_: virtualbox?!
<jrib> keit1: probably msttcorefonts
<AckerMANn> ok.
<keit1> jrib: that does a few of them but not all
<_Oz_> keit1: I've considered it...  for nero...  but for photoshop/illustrator that's just too slow
<AckerMANn> top it`s ok .. how i`ll try netstat -l
<singlesun> _Oz_, run virtualbox .. install xp onto it... then you never really have to "leave ubuntu" lol
<jrib> keit1: then you need to be more specific or read automatix's code
<prince_jammys>  !fonts | keit1
<ubotu> keit1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<keit1> same goes for gsfonts-x11
<_Oz_> singlesun: yeah, that doesn't really work from a practical perspective
<_Oz_> I'm a photoshop power user
<david2> jrib, Now I wanted to add some like "sleep 10" to wait background appears and then launch conky. But even I uncheck the conky at sessions, it still be launched when gnome starts up
<_Oz_> I can't handle going at half speed
<singlesun> bleh
<prince_jammys> keit1 what jrib said
<zhanx> ok cant boot in ubuntu gutsy, last reboot was on the day of install, now it goes to a black screen and its been sitting there for 67 minutes blinking a _ at me, ctl+atl+f* does nothing, still lookign ati t
<bsdnewb07> why would ebox kill a box, all i did was apt-get install ebox-all
<_Oz_> it might work for nero but that seems ridiculous to have to install a bunch of stuff (including ANOTHER copy of windows) just to burn DVDs, which is something I feel ubuntu should be able to handle on its own, using open source software
<bsdnewb07> and the box said connection terminated and now i cant connect back to it
<jrib> david2: you can try deleting ~/.gnome2/session I suppose.  That gets rid of your saved session though
<singlesun> _Oz_, ok... in that scenario i would have a mac solely dedicated to desktop publishing...  ;)
<_Oz_> singlesun: heheheheh
<dexem> bsdnewb07: ebox blocks ssh by default
<david2> jrib, thx
<prince_jammys> _Oz_:  yes , it is ridiculous.. you should be able to do it all with ubuntu
<_Oz_> well, I'm just not a mac guy
<keit1> jrib: have done and can't find *any* info... automatix looks like its dying a death
<singlesun> me either..
<_Oz_> I'll stick to x86 equipment
<keit1> it no longer offers gnomebaker, bluefish, etc etc
<jrib> keit1: do you know the fonts name at least?
<_Oz_> keit1: I hope you didn't install that
<singlesun> never owned one... never will.. but they do well with photoshoppage... lol
<keit1> induction
<Kalamansi> hello I have updates in my usb flash drive..how to copy/paste to ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<keit1> it's a ttf
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. anyone use flock under ubuntu? was curious about a managed package rather than installing from the tar.gzip myself?
<_Oz_> keit1: did you install automatix?
<keit1> I have now
 * _Oz_ groans
<singlesun> Kalamansi, drag and drop??
<keit1> I can install it on its own using the method to install ttf
<_Oz_> keit1: well, welcome to misery...  until you do a complete reinstall of your entire system.
<keit1> but I'd really like to kno what fonts/package automatix install
<Kalamansi> singlesun: yes but where?
<kharloss> can i setup  SAMBA  for some windows users  to login with user and password ?
<Kalamansi> brb
<keit1> _Oz_: I run my OS off a flashdrive and install once a week anyhow
<_Oz_> keit1: I installed automatix on a machine, luckily it was a throwaway machine so I could restore it without losing much, but automatix quickly screws up your entire OS
<prince_jammys> keit1: i thought it just installed the microsoft package listed above
<keit1> no
<_Oz_> keit1: good, next time, I recommend you DON'T install automatix
<Pici> !aitp,atox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aitp,atox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keit1> it install way more
<Pici> !automatix | keit1
<ubotu> keit1: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<_Oz_> you can't update your ubuntu install, it breaks lots of other stuff, etc.
<n00b> hey all... I got gstreamer installed ... is there a way to re-build the .deb files from gstreamer installed version on my computer?
<keit1> guys I know all about the woes of automatix so no need to enlighten me, as I stated I'm not gonna be using this install for long
<_Oz_> I'd have to agree with Pici's recommendation there.
<keit1> ;)
<_Oz_> At first I thought automatix was great, too.  But the restricted extras package has pretty much everything you need including fonts, and it's supported.
<keit1> at present my HDD and PSU are knackered so I have to use ubuntu off a flashdrive
<keit1> not ideal but hey
<_Oz_> If it sounds like I am harping on this point, it's because I am: under no circumstances, keit1, should you install automatix ever again.
<keit1> lol
<user1> system services bus, how do i reactivate?
<faileas> _Oz_: thats cause ubuntu has improved dramatically ;p
<keit1> I just need induction for some artwork
<keit1> that my friend is why I'm here to, in future, not ahve to do this again
 * _Oz_ rants 'n raves.
<jrib> keit1: the description tells you... This options installs a lot of extra and commonly requested fonts which do not come standard on linux distributions such as msttcorefonts, ttf-liberation, gsfonts, ttf-dustin, ttf-f500, ttf-isabella, ttf-larabie, ttf-staypuft, ttf-summersby, etc.
<_Oz_> keit1: very good.  I'll step off the soapbox now. :)
<singlesun> kharloss, yes you can install samba for windows users to login with usr/pass... thats what samba is for
<keit1> np
<keit1> can I have a go on it?!
<_Oz_> Sure.  Step right up!
<_Oz_> :)
<user1> I turned off system services bus, now i cant reactivate it, how can i do this?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<keit1> jrib: where did you find that?!
<_Oz_> Good afternoon, brobostigon!
 * keit1 looks pretty silly now
<NET||abuse> so anyone use flock here under ubuntu? I'm interested in a repository supplied deb package rather than setting up with the tar.gz myself.
<kharloss> singlesun : can you give a link or something to  do this ?  to configure samba  for XP users  conecting using every time the user and password i provide ..
<_Oz_> net||abuse: try synaptic
<_Oz_> kharloss: I have what you need
<faileas> _Oz_: its not in any of the standard repos i think
<kharloss> _Oz_  can  i prv msg you ?
<singlesun> kharloss, there is a #samba channel.... but the thing is... you will have to learn how to setup smb.conf....
<NET||abuse> _Oz_, i've searched under aptitude and there's no mention of flock
<_Oz_> kharloss: no need...  go to this URL and follow the instructions
<_Oz_> http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<jrib> keit1: in automatix source.  The actual command seems to be in usr/etc/automatix2/ax_data/gutsy.autoscript
<singlesun> kharloss, also... you may also consider using SWAT to config Samba .... do some google work.... on SWAT and samba
<keit1> jrin: cheers I'll go have a look
<singlesun> kharloss, also the #samba channel ;)
<faileas> NET||abuse: maybe try googleing it?
<kharloss> singlesun  it`s a long story ... i try configure ubuntu on my "Western Digital Mybook World Edition"
<kharloss> it`s just a NAS
<kharloss> with a tinny CPU `
<prince_jammys> !smaba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smaba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> faileas, i've looked,, not seeing a managed package.. was just curious if anyone knew of one.
<prince_jammys> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<faileas> oh yeah, speaking of which, are there any recommended additional repos i should consider for feisty? i got medibuntu, and the KDE4.0 one, but other than that?
<_Oz_> faileas: feisty? why not upgrade to gutsy?
<faileas> type, i meant gutsy ;p
<singlesun> kharloss, i mean... im not just gonna tell you how to configure your smb.conf file... there is a #samba channel... "google SWAT and Samba" this is the #ubuntu channel
<faileas> *typo
<faileas> ... i typoed typpo
<prince_jammys> tpyo
<faileas> ...
<faileas> ARGH
<singlesun> prince_jammys, having a rough day with the typage.. lol
<Thirsteh> faileas, got the Wine and Swiftfox repos here
 * faileas sets the  typodemon on ffire
<prince_jammys> singlesun: thats eveyr day for me
<singlesun> *everyday even.. lol
<keit1> jrib: how did you access the source I just checked out the readonly code from googlecode and there's nothing there that looks like the code I need
<_Oz_> hey, check it out...  dell is now offering ubuntu laptops!
<_Oz_> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<_Oz_> SWEET!
<|Dreams|> can anyone help me with mono please
<jrib> keit1: download the deb to your desktop and run mkdir ~/Desktop/automatix &&  dpkg -x ~/Desktop/automatix*.deb ~/Desktop/automatix
<Pici> !ot | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Asra> ello
<n00b> |Dreams|: #mono ?
<keit1> jrib: cheers
<david2> anybody can help me to launch conky at the session start? I did it, but it always starts under the background and I can't see it
<_Oz_> jrib: you're actually telling him how to install automatix? :)
<|Dreams|> ok thanks
<faileas> _Oz_: i'll stick to my thinkpads ;p
<Asra> anyone here formiliar with adding a start sequence to the boot of linux root
<_Oz_> faileas: does wireless work for them?
<faileas> _Oz_: its usually an intel 2100/2200. they are supported quite well in linux
<_Oz_> Very well, faileas.
<faileas> my r51 basically worked out of the box with ONE small change in settings
<_Oz_> faileas: it's just a good sign that Dell, who sells so many darn computers, is selling (and supporting!) Ubuntu machines now.
<prince_jammys> david2: how did you do it? you put it in /usr/share/autostart?
<faileas> (ok, and a 17.5 hour install caused by 3 bad disks, a non working official live CD, my windows registry being corrupted (!) and a VERY unorthodox install method...)
<Asra> so dell if finally stepping out of the no nonsence windows or bust attitude ... nice :)
<faileas> Asra: if they sell basically 'standard' reference designed systems it makes sense to
<chamin> I CAN'T WATCH  .DAT FILS
<david2> prince_jammys, no. I put it in System->Preferences->Sessions
<Asra> I always kinda hated Dell for bringing only the most user standard systems to the buyer
<keit1> jrib: I'm guessing all of those fonts are not available in the standard repos... if I wanted to install them in future w/o automatix is there a way
<Pici> !fotns | keit1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fotns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Thirsteh> prince_jammys, you can put commands in /etc/rc.local - there should be a brief description of it in the comment header
<jrib> keit1: I'm guessing they are.  Which one is not?
<prince_jammys> david2: oh you use gnome
<Pici> !fonts | keit1 (arg spelling)
<ubotu> keit1 (arg spelling): Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<faileas> Asra: you want a non standard system? build it ;p
<david2> prince_jammys, yes, is in gnome
<Asra> I already do faileas
<Asra> but I'm not always in charge of what a company buys ;)
<_Oz_> I hope they sell lots of those ubuntu pcs...
<faileas> dell is mainly when for when you want very large orders IMO ;p
<faileas> _Oz_: ditto
<pawan_> hi
<pawan_> how to hide desktop icons in kubuntu
<faileas> (and despite the fact that i'm mostly a dedicated windows user ;p)
<keit1> jrib: maybe I'm wrong, maybe they are! :0)
<NullName> Can ANYONE please tell me why an scp transfer times out after 5 min or so?  I can send small files, but large or multiple small files stop transfering, and I get an error saying that the ubuntu ssh server is not responding.  I'm transfering through a local network.  Ubuntu is sending files and windows with cygwin is receiving files.  Any ideas??
<Asra> I'm a windows user trying to learn linux ... so I'm kind of a loser telling I hate Dell although I use windows myself :D
<jrib> david2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386078&highlight=conky+start discusses what you want to do
 * brobostigon missed the shuttle launch thi morning at 11:30 gmt, because real player wouldnt play the nasa tv stream properly,
<prince_jammys> pawan you are on a gnome desktop, correct?
<faileas> Asra: nothing wrong with being a windows user ;)
<_Oz_> Asra: I'm pretty much in the same boat
<david2> jrib, thanks
<prince_jammys> pawan_: you are in a gnome desktop, right?
<_Oz_> I use XP about 50-60% of the time
<NullName> faileas and Asra.  There isn't something wrong with supporting microsoft though.
<_Oz_> I really enjoy using Ubuntu more, though
<pawan_> kde
<Whitor> how can I see what wireless networks my wireless card sees ?
<pawan_> just changed
<prince_jammys> pawan_: oh now you switched
<faileas> NullName: i'd rather pick an OS over what it does for me, not politics
<asusu> hi. how can I get the ubuntu installed graphics driver to recognize modes above 1024x768 for my nvidia geforce 7 card?
<pawan_> ya just for fun
<_Oz_> asusu: you need to use the restricted drivers manager
<brobostigon> whitor: iwlist i think
<NullName> faileas: But windows doesn't run well.
<Asra> I'm not that big of a fan for the whole monopoly Microsoft has .. but till I get Linux (or ubuntu   for that matter) up and running I kinda have no choise
<Pici> !offtopic
<faileas> NullName: it does for me
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<asusu> _Oz_: it already is using it. desktop effects work ok, but can't select modes above 1024 resolution.
<_Oz_> gotta run!
<Asra> speaking of which .. anyone know where I can find the standard linux bootfile so I can add some standard program to start at the boot of the system?
<|Dreams|> has anyone managed to get xdvdmuleter working in linux?
<NullName> Asra: Try playing with linux live disks...they are free and run entirely off the CD or DVD.  No installation, and no harddrive is required.
<prince_jammys> pawan_: right click anywhere on the desktop, and click on "configure desktop" --- then go to "behavior" -- the uncheck "show icons on desktop"
<Asra> ohw .. this VPC I'
<Asra> m running now works fine NullName
<Thirsteh> Asra, you're probably looking for /etc/rc.local
<faileas> just that a lot of  linux apps are better ^^
<Asra> thnx Thirsteh .. I'll look into it ... its a /etc/local/<filename> start command I want to add to the boot
<bazhang> is this #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<pawan_> great thanks
<faileas> bazhang: no
<bazhang> could have fooled me
<Asra> this is the "don't talk anything ubuntu related before everyone notices you're a noob" channel Bazhang :P
<Thirsteh> Asra, appending "/usr/local/bin/foo.sh &" to /etc/rc.local (file, not folder) should work
<faileas> Asra: i'm a noob. no one believes me ;p
<Thirsteh> Asra, make sure whatever you're trying to run is executable (chmod +x /some/dir/foo)
<Asra> rofl
<oedjzee> alo
<white_eagle> ?
<Whitor> hello oedjzee
<Asra> I pretty much got the thing running manually .. its just I want to make it run by itself at startup Thirsteh ... so I'll try those 2 files you just said and see what happens
<Fbern> yes we can!
<aidehua> How can I find the IP address for a Windows machine on my network (which I can see by name)?
<Whitor> aidehua, ping it
<Thirsteh> Asra, the 'Local' service executes /etc/rc.local on boot-up (unless you deliberately disable it) so any command inthere will be executed (as root)
<sofiankrt> hello everyone
<aidehua> Whitor: I only know that it is reachable by the name "//wibble".
<sofiankrt> I'm having a problem with booting ubuntu
<Whitor> aidehua, ping the name
<sofiankrt> it says there's an error while checking the filesystem
<Asra> \/\/()()7 ... thnx Thisteh .. I'll be back (with results I hope) in a bit ;)
<Asra> testing time
<sofiankrt> I press ctrl + d and I can boot ubuntu normally
<sofiankrt> what do you think?
<sofiankrt> I also gives me a log file
<bsdnewb07> guys i need some help setting up ubuntu as a gateway, basically i have a freebsd server that has IPs but no gateway, so i want to make the ubuntu server act as the gateeway ... anyone know any good tutorials or could help me?
<aidehua> Whitor: The name isn't in any DNS -- it only responds via its windows name.
<aidehua> e.g. I can connect using "smbclient -L '//wibble'", but I would like to VNC to this machine, and so I need to work out its IP address.  Most frustrating!
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, if it's an error about an invalid drive ("/dev/sda2: No such device" etc), you need to edit your /etc/fstab file
<lollo> i wanna disable the screen saveeer !
<Whitor> aidehua, have you tried to ping it?
<aidehua> Whitor: of course :D
<pbne04> hey..im using a D-link wireless compact flash card but I cannot locate any wireless interfaces with iwconfig..can anyone help me?
<sofiankrt> Thirsteh: All my partitions are working, as far as I know
<Whitor> funny... I can ping my windows hosts w/o a dns resolution
<aidehua> Whitor: I have tried to resolve its "Windows name" as if it were in a DNS.  There is no DNS for this internal network, apparently.
<NullName> Can ANYONE please tell me why an scp transfer times out after 5 min or so?  I can send small files, but large or multiple small files stop transfering, and I get an error saying that the ubuntu ssh server is not responding.  I'm transfering through a local network.  Ubuntu is sending files and windows with cygwin is receiving files.  Any ideas??
<Thirsteh> aidehua, rightclick whatever it is you see and see if the IP is listed in 'Properties' or similar, also, make sure you just ping the name, not with the backslashes included
<lollo> i wanna disable the screen saveeer ! how can i do it ?
<Whitor> yeah... the name does not include the \\
<aidehua> Thirsteh: Unfortunatly, I don't have anything to right-click.  I'm at the command line :D
<Thirsteh> aidehua, how do you see him/her/it then?
<sofiankrt> can someone please help me?
<aidehua> Thirsteh: smbclient can turn UNC path names into IP addresses, somehow.
<lollo> i wanna disable the screen saveeer ! how can i do it ?
<aidehua> Thirsteh: (I'm seeing the machine by running "smbclient -L '//wibble'"
<sofiankrt> lollo: I think I can help with that
<KnightWse> i have a question about joomla and the SQL permissions
<rhineheart_m> after I changed the ebox system time.. I could no longer enter into the web interface... anybody here has the solution?
<Thirsteh> aidehua, I'd suggest having a look at 'man smbclient'. I'd look for you, but it's not available to me right now
<sofiankrt> go to system > preferences > screensaver
<prince_jammys> lollo: preferences -> screen saver
<prince_jammys> oops
<Thirsteh> KnightWse, this is #ubuntu, go to #joomla
<sofiankrt> prince_jammys: come on, let me help him! I need to give something back to the community!
<dgjones> lollo, from memory System --> Preferences --> Screensaver. and then click 'mode', and select 'disable screen saver'.
<KnightWse> hey , its more about sql
<prince_jammys> that item shockingly controls the screensaver
<bsdnewb07> guys i need some help setting up ubuntu as a gateway, basically i have a freebsd server that has IPs but no gateway, so i want to make the ubuntu server act as the gateeway ... anyone know any good tutorials or could help me?
<Thirsteh> KnightWse, then go to #mysql or #postgresql or #sqlite
<rhineheart_m> KnightWse...what problem you encounter?
<KnightWse> thanx thirsteh
<Thirsteh> KnightWse, depending on what you use, of course :-)
<sofiankrt> ok, so can someone please help me now
<Whitor> aidehua, conect to your windows host ... then in a terminal type netstat
<KnightWse> I would like to know what user permissions i should give the Joomla SQL database
<sofiankrt> excuse me, but what was that website to upload all the output I get to?
<aidehua> Whitor: I don't think you've quite understood the problem :D
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, google 'pastebin'
<aidehua> Thanks for your time though :)
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rhineheart_m> #KnightWse Joomla you have to provide all the permission to the user of mysql ur using for joomla
<root_____> hallo
<Whitor> aidehua, if you can connect with smbclient... netstat will show you your active connections
<KnightWse> so thats create user / alter routinge /create routine / show view / creat view / cliet  replication / slave replication ... etc etc ?
<Whitor> but... ok, nm
<root_____> i am some question...
<sofiankrt> Thirsteh: so I'm getting this log file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56476/
<KnightWse> rhineheart_m: any idea ?
<aidehua> Whitor: "netstat" is a command for the windows shell, not for smbclient(1).
<root_____> i use crontab  ex) /usr/bin/mp3blaster norai.mp3 but it didn't work . what's problem
<root_____> ??
<rhineheart_m> KnightWse: where do you create user? in the myphpadmin?
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, the UUID is just an alias for a partition/device. If you unplugged a device or formatted a partition (with ext3), rectify it by commenting out its entry in /etc/fstab
<Asra> back
<sofiankrt> Thirsteh: right. so how do I do that?
<KnightWse> rhineheart_m , Im using the mysql in webmin
<Asra> seems it worked Thirsteh ... but now it seems to run double .. so I guess I installed the whole thing wrong
<lollo> THANKS !
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, fire up some editor, "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" (GUI) or "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab" (CLI) and have a look around. To disable a drive, simply put a pound sign in front of it to comment it out (#)
<sofiankrt> Thirsteh: but I've formatted a lot of partitions, how do I know which one is causing the problem?
<NthDegree> a pound sign?
<rhineheart_m> KnightWse: better do it outside... in the shell: here is the guide for you.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<Thirsteh> NthDegree, #
<NthDegree> ah
<c0de> hi out there
<c0de> i think my apt is broken :(
<c0de> could please anyone help me?
<NthDegree> c0de: what appears to be the issue?
<bazhang> what error message do you get c0de
<c0de> well eh... i had a problem with my ext3
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, I suppose you have to figure out what the UUID means in lament terms (e.g. /dev/sda4) but I can't tell you how, sorry, never tried
<c0de> and now i dont seem to get updates from apt-get
<c0de> i dont get an error message
<prakash> hello all, :-) I have a simple query- what is the command that refreshes Desktop when we Press CTRL+R or F5 in Gnome Desktop/Nautilus browser...
<prakash>  I think it is not xrefresh
<Thirsteh> c0de, there haven't been any updates for a while
<c0de> i have to mention that i use hardy
<sofiankrt> Thirsteh: never mind, thank you anyway
<KnightWse> rhineheart_m: I found somewhere it should be select , update and insert
<NthDegree> c0de: try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<c0de> for hardy?
<bazhang> c0de: please be more specific; what ext3 errors a partition is problematic?
<Thirsteh> c0de, or... a lot anyway
<bazhang> !hardy | c0de
<ubotu> c0de: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dgjones> c0de, you'd be better asking in #ubuntu+1 for problems with hardy
<Thirsteh> c0de, I'd suggest going to #ubuntu+1
<naruse> hi, I have a problem, a process called Kacip is devourating my cpu T_T, and if i disable it with the kernel param, then i dont get Network, any suggestion?
<prakash>  hello all, :-) I have a simple query- what is the command that refreshes Desktop when we Press CTRL+R or F5 in Gnome Desktop/Nautilus browser...
<prakash>   I think it is not xrefresh
<rhineheart_m> hello.. anybody here uses ebox?
<naruse> I'm on gusty
<c0de> well i think its a problem with apt because since then (yesterday) i dont get any updates after the fsck
<bazhang> c0de: you are using Hardy?
<prakash> OK.bye
<c0de> sure but the problem is not hardy i think
<NthDegree> c0de: have you tried sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<c0de> sure
<bazhang> c0de: this is not the channel for Hardy
<AutoMatriX> !google-earth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-earth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<NthDegree> you need to clean out the apt cache before saying it's 100% broken :P
<c0de> bazhang: i _know_ but i dont think it's a problem with hardy...
<rhineheart_m> anybody here uses ebox? I just changed the system time through there...I can't access the web interface anymore...
<bazhang> c0de: if you are running hardy you should ask there
<naruse> any idea with the acpid daemon???
<c0de> i even removed pkgcache.bin
<NthDegree> tried apt-cache gencaches?
<c0de> no
<NthDegree> if you've wiped out the binary caches that way you may need to regenerate them
<tech0007> hi...i just did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' to try out kde.  how do i remove it?
<naruse> >_<
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<c0de> so i did apt-cache gencaches
<c0de> but that does not change anything...
<c0de> hmm
<NthDegree> maybe there aren't any new updates yet
<sofiankrt> how do I disable a partition in /etc/fstab?
<Pici> sofiankrt: put a # in front of it.
<NthDegree> sofiankrt: prefix it with a hash sign (#)
<sofiankrt> in front of the uidi name? or the whole line?
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, whole
<sofiankrt> uuid
<Thirsteh> the first character
<Jigs> hello there, why got error 18 in grub loading? is it fixiable?
<Newbuntu2> can anyone help me with VNC? If I try to open synaptic manager, or just wait a few minutes, it freezes my linux box...
<sofiankrt> Thirsteh: the first character in the line? before the uuid?
<NthDegree> Jigs: as a general way of fixing it you could try using grub-install to reinstall grub
<prince_jammys> sofiankrt: the very first :: #UUID=blahblah
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, the very first character on the line must be #, yes, before everything
<tech0007> i tried that but kde is still installed...it just removed the metapackage but not the entire kde desktop
<sofiankrt> Thirsteh: great! thank you! let's see if it works...
<NthDegree> tech0007: if you want all of kde gone that badly then remove kdebase
<Thirsteh> sofiankrt, be careful not to comment out your '/' drive :)
<bazhang> jigs is this an older computer? are you dual booting?
<Jigs> yes am dual booting
<Jigs> my computer is celeron 2.6ghz
<bazhang> jigs that error relates to the /boot partition being too large for the BIOS of that machine
<bsdnewb07> guys will apt-get uninstall ebox-all remove any firewall changes ebox made?
<Jigs> so what sould i do?
<Jigs> *should
<aidehua> Whitor: http://www.unixwiz.net/tools/nbtscan.html is what I wanted.
<aidehua> Whitor: hth
<NthDegree> bsdnewb07: ebox is a web interface to configuring a system right?
<Jigs> bazhang: is it from the partition i made?
<bazhang> create a small 'boot' partition (only a few meg needed) at the beginning of the disk jigs this is suggested at ubuntuforums
<Jigs> ok i'll chk it
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77042.html jigs
<Jigs> ty
<bsdnewb07> yeh NthDegree for some reason i installed ebox and now i cant get into the box
<ikonia> hakerx any reason you've posted that URL ?
<bsdnewb07> it pings fine but ssh, http all connection timed out
<NthDegree> bsdnewb07: try allowing inbound on port 22
<bsdnewb07> so i need to to tell the techies how to remove it
<bsdnewb07> how do i disable the ubuntu firewall
<NthDegree> do an iptables --list
<ikonia> bsdnewb07: ubuntu doesn't have a firewall enabled by default
<NthDegree> pastebin the result
<NthDegree> i'll show you what to change
<bsdnewb07> yeh i think ebox has enabled it
<ikonia> bsdnewb07: unless you've enabled it there is no firewall
<Starnestommy> ikonia: it does, but it has no rules set
<ikonia> bsdnewb07: iptabls -F
<bsdnewb07> i cant NthDegree i have no access to the box
<sofiankrt> yay! it works!
<ikonia> Starnestommy: no - there is no iptables startup script
<NthDegree> iptables --flush
<sofiankrt> but I've got another issue
<sofiankrt> how do I edit the operating systems listed in grub?
<ikonia> sofiankrt: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NthDegree> sofiankrt: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sofiankrt> that won't delete anything important, will it? it will just remove the entry, right?
<NthDegree> sofiankrt: that opens an editor
<prince_jammys> !grub | sofiankrt
<ubotu> sofiankrt: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> sofiankrt: the menu is just a pointer , not the actual file systems
<NthDegree> it will only make changes that you make to the file
<sofiankrt> ok, thanks. I'll try it out
<rooney> hello
<bazhang> !hi | rooney
<ubotu> rooney: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Newbuntu2> anyone know how to install zoneminder on 7.10?
<rooney> sorry for disturbing i have problems with ubuntu gutsy/amd64 + xen + cluster manager, any expert here ? :)
<ikonia> Newbuntu2: is it in the ubuntu software repo's
<ikonia> rooney: explain your problem
<music`freak> hi ppl.
<bsdnewb07> /etc/init.d/iptables stop - will that work in ubuntu?
<music`freak> need some help with Mounting my windows drives in Ubuntu
<NthDegree> bsdnewb07: do iptables --flush
<Asra> Thirsteh: still there?
<KnightWse> NthDegree: make sure you install the smbclient package too !
<Newbuntu2> ikonia: what do I do once I 'install it' with synaptic? is it running and ready to go? what should I do??
<sofiankrt> ok, so, cross your fingers for me!
<ikonia> bsdnewb07: it will if thats your init script
<ikonia> Newbuntu2: configure it ?
<bsdnewb07> ah
<music`freak> ?
<NthDegree> KnightWse: errr I use samba now? :P
<prince_jammys> music`freak: what windows version
<NthDegree> music`freak: I think he meant to say that to you xD
<rooney> i have a two node cluster with ubuntu gutsy, with cman&clvm, when i boot the second machine it joins the cluster, but at the same time the kernel says panic and cman/clvm hangs and disconnects from the cluster
<sofiankrt> here goes nothing... (or my whole computer)
<hk2999> i need serious help. please help me
<music`freak> XP prince_jammys
<NthDegree> !ask
<KnightWse> NthDegree: no , but you need to install the smbfsclient so your ubuntu can read windows shares
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hk2999> i've edited my ftp server's admin /etc/passwd file
<music`freak> the thing is....
<prince_jammys> music`freak: you can't see the drives?
<music`freak> all my drives are mounted in /media
<Newbuntu2> ikonia: so the installation brings me to the part where I have to run the ./configure part?
<rooney> i have to mension that the cman/redhat-cluster-suite is from feisty because the gutsy packages are buggy a bit
<Pici> !etner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> rooney: how are you sharing your disks ?
<Jigs> bazhang: my computer is dated 2005... it was after the upgrade the grub error 18 problem came out.. is it because my computer is dated 2005?
<NthDegree> KnightWse: I don't use Windows :P you gots the wrong person methinks
<vox> hk2999: uhoh
<music`freak> but one of them doesn't show up on the desktop
<Woifi1988> hi anyone who know how to sniff a wep chap??
<rooney> ikonia: shared scsi storage
<ikonia> Newbuntu2 you don't need to do ./configure - your not compiling it
<KnightWse> NthDegree: Sowwy
<Pici> rooney: You may be better off asking for help in #ubuntu-server, but it doesnt hurt to ask here too :)
<hk2999> ive accidentally set the admin:x:n to admin:something::
<hk2999> what do i do?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: can you read from it otherwise or does it just not mount? --- meaning can you browse to it
<ikonia> rooney what is controlling the access to the disks ? e
<hk2999> i need to access it.
<music`freak> though i can access the drive by browsing to /media
<rooney> Pici: thx
<music`freak> yes , i can read from it
<NthDegree> hk2999: don't panic for a start
<rooney> ikonia: you mean clvm?
<Pici> hk2999: Boot from a live CD and change it back
<hk2999> thanks
<bazhang> jigs do you have a newer hard drive in that computer?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: ok -then you dont have a mount problem
<hk2999> Pici, its on a different host
<music`freak> but i want the drive to be displayed on the desktop like the rest of the drives
<hk2999> from dot.net, i was trying to install a forum for a client
<ikonia> rooney yes, but it doesn't have to be clvm
<Jigs> bazhang: pls w8 i'll chk it
<NthDegree> hk2999: quite simply edit the password using passwd and it should set it all right again
<Newbuntu2> ikonia: so it's ready to go? I just log on the webserver and use it?
<music`freak> how do i go about rectifying it prince_jammys?
<rooney> ikonia: then what? :)
<hk2999> and then i don't know the root password, so i tried to change it to see if i can still get in
<ikonia> Newbuntu2: try it
<ikonia> rooney: what are the logs saying ?
<hk2999> Nthdegree: how can i access my ftp server again
<Pici> hk2999: There is not root password.
<prince_jammys> music`freak: what is the full path of the drive ?  eg /media/blah/blah
<rooney> ikonia: kernel panic (distributed lock manager)
<NthDegree> hk2999: got a second account on it?
<ikonia> hk2999 if your doing this for a client, you should know the basics of running your server
<rooney> ikonia: 2-3 later the full machine is dead
<ikonia> rooney: just checking a few things, won't be a minute
<hk2999> ikonia i know im sorry
<rooney> ikonia: 2-3 minutes..
<Asra> what does this command line do?? export DISPLAY=IP_ADRESS_OF_XTERMINAL[:0.0] ??
<hk2999> its not my server, its hosted on somewhere else
<ikonia> hk2999: canonical do paid for supports
<Jigs> bazhang: no.. it was a package. so it was already there. my HD is MAXTOR capacity 40.1
<ikonia> hk2999: you may want to consider paying a canonical employee if you have now crippled your clients server
<hk2999> the moderator left an i am the only one qualified to replace him
<erUSUL> rooney: and you really use dlm ?? iirc it used on distributed file systems like ocfs and the like...
<ikonia> hk2999: clearly you are not qualified
<Asra> anyone got a clue?
<ikonia> hk2999: purchase a support package from canonical
<bazhang> jigs then the /boot partition you set is too large for that BIOS
<music`freak> .../media/sda8 prince_jammys
<rooney> erUSUL: clvm needs dlm
<Jigs> bazhang: what should i do sir?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: try the following (will make a link):::  ln -s /media/sda8 ~/Desktop
<erUSUL> Asra: it is esporting a shell variable
<Jigs> bazhang: install it again?
<rooney> anyway i tried to make a kernel from source but i sucked with it :)
<Asra> hmm ok .. any use for it erUSUL? ... cause I don't see one
<music`freak> yeah , it works...
<prince_jammys> music`freak: done
<bazhang> jigs which did you install first? the xp or the ubuntu? you should back up any important items, then create a small /boot partition at the beginning of the disk say about 32MB
<music`freak> only it shows up as a 'folder' with a diff. icon
<Woifi1988> hi anyone who know how to sniff a wep chap??
<NthDegree> hk2999: or pay a techie to fix it :P
<bazhang> Woifi1988: to what end?
<hk2999> no i can fix it myself
<prince_jammys> music`freak: right click on it, go to properties, click on the icon and change it to anything you lije
<ikonia> rooney: this may be stating the obvious but it appears your joiinng cluster can't get disk access due to an exclusive lock
<music`freak> prince_jammys:  so u basically created a shortcut to the /media/sda8 directory?
<hk2999> i have a copy of the passwd file
<music`freak> am i right?
<ikonia> hk2999: sure, fo on then.
<ikonia> hk2999: good luck,
<NthDegree> hk2999: then why did you ask us?
<NthDegree> :S
<hk2999> i need help
<bazhang> heh
<rooney> ikonia: hmm
<prince_jammys> music`freak: correct, ln -s creates a symbolic link to that file --- points to that folder
<music`freak> what is ln?
<music`freak> link?
<hk2999> what if i replaced the x after the username in the passwd file with a string?
<ikonia> hk2999 canonical does paid for support for business customers, excellent deals
<ikonia> music`freak: link
<music`freak> & the -s switch?
<rooney> ikonia: it is a 2 node cluster
<prince_jammys> music`freak: yes
<hk2999> what becomes the passwsord?
<erUSUL> Asra: Display tells X windows apps where to display it is interfaces... if yu launch any x app from the shell they will display on the xserver running in the machine with IP_ADRESS_....
<hk2999> ikonia, the server is not ubuntu i think its rhel
<prince_jammys> music`freak: symbolic ---- do man ls for details
<NthDegree> hk2999: /etc/shadow should contain the password
<ikonia> hk2999: this is basic stuff - you should know this if you are running a server for paying customers
<hk2999> its not mine
<Jigs> I install XP first then after defrag, i install ubuntu.. but after upgrading ubuntu to latest patch. then error 18 encountered
<music`freak> K Brb .....
<ikonia> hk2999: this is ubuntu support - so don't ask here. Also redhat and ubuntu behave the same - so don't use that excuse
<NthDegree> hk2999: on RHEL /etc/password does NOT contain the password
<hk2999> NthDegree no, the problem is i corrupted the /etc/passwd file
<rooney> ikonia: without xen it works like a charm
<bazhang> jigs this is gutsy?
<hk2999> ive got admin:something:: etc.
<ikonia> rooney ahhh thats interesting
<music`freak> K ...
<ikonia> rooney researching some more
<NthDegree> hk2999: then simple: replace it with a working one
<hk2999> i thought it would work
<Jigs> yeah
<music`freak> while were at it...
<ikonia> hk2999: we don't support redhaht here
<erUSUL> Asra: by default DSPLAY points to the first display on the local machine
<ikonia> hk2999: please stop asking for redha support
<hk2999> NthDegree how the admin thing is how i can get in it
<music`freak> what is the need to 'mount' drives in Linux?
<NthDegree> hk2999: get one from someone from #fedora :P
<ikonia> music`freak: to be able to access them through the operating system
<pawan_> hello
<Pici> hk2999: Ask in #fedora or #rhel
<bsdnewb07> anyone ever configured ubuntu to act as a gateway?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: they must be  mounted to be accessed -- they have to be incorporated into the file system
<music`freak> but u don't 'mount' drives in XP
<rooney> ikonia: i will provide you more logs if you need in msg for example
<music`freak> its just 'there'
<ikonia> bsdnewb07: acting as one now
<prince_jammys> music`freak: they are mounted automatically
<ikonia> rooney: stick them in a pastebin so it's easy to read if its not confidentital
<bsdnewb07> i need some help setting mine up
<AppleHein> hi all
<music`freak> Pardon my ignorance
<rooney> ikonia: ok
<music`freak> its just thats its my first try with Linux
<prince_jammys> music`freak: IF XP recognizes the file system
<Asra> erUSUL: So basically its to help display errors and/or msg's?
<bsdnewb07> basically i have ubuntu setup to access the internet
<pawan_> whats up
<bsdnewb07> and freebsd that cant access the internet
<bsdnewb07> ive been assigned 5 ips from my hosting provider
<bsdnewb07> that i want to allow freebsd to bind to but via ubuntu
<zup1> hi, people. I try to used plustek OpticBook 3600 (scanner) on Ubuntu. it's possible? thanks
<bsdnewb07> i cant just bind them direct with freebsd because the ips dont have there own gateway
<brobostigon> !hcl | zup1
<ubotu> zup1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<prince_jammys> music`freak: windows uses C: D: E: and all that,  linux has one file system "/" --- everything gets mounted after that --- it allows you to mount that drive to whatever folder (called mount point) you want  --- and when you access that folder, you go to the drive
<music`freak> K
<music`freak> and / is referred to as 'root' , right?
<rahim123> hello all, could I get some help to reduce the memory usage of my Ubuntu system?
<Asra> well .. time to retry installing .. see you guys later.
<music`freak> the 'parent' directory
<erUSUL> Asra: no if you lauch firefox it will try to draw itself on the remote machine not in yours if the DISPLAY variable points to the remote machine
<prince_jammys> music`freak: / is the root folder, as opposed to "root" the root user
<music`freak> K
<rahim123> I am trying to create a lightweight Ubuntu system, and I realized that Xorg is using a huge amount of memory
<prince_jammys> music`freak: EVERYTHING falls under /, unlike windows with C: A: D: and so on
<NthDegree> rahim123: don't believe all the stats on that
<music`freak> Understood :)
<pawan_> hello
<NthDegree> rahim123: it counts graphics memory too in with that
<rahim123> NthDegree:well, they are my stats  :-)
<music`freak> so even the 'mounted' drives come under /
<music`freak> unlike XP
<prince_jammys> music`freak: correct
<prince_jammys> music`freak: in your case, they are in /media
<CrazyTB> The FAQ page from this channel topic is blank
<music`freak> Understood
<rahim123> the thing is, I installed the base command line system, and then installed a few lightweight X apps
<CrazyTB> so... What's the recommended way to install flash plugin on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: once you get acquainted with this, you will find it is more logical, and more flexible
<hakerx> Toese
<bazhang> CrazyTB: we are the faq ;]
<NthDegree> rahim123: yes but most if not all stats incorrectly identify it as a RAM hog.. if you have a cheapy graphics card like an NVIDIA TurboCache card or the like.. then it will do 128MB RAM+ because of the graphics card
<dgjones> !flash | CrazyTB
<ubotu> CrazyTB: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> CrazyTB: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> !flash | CrazyTB
<music`freak> could u elaborate prince_jammys?
<rahim123> NthDegree: right, that's what I want to change
<jason_1> hi all. a real noob question: i want to install http://dl.fancycode.com/red5/0.6.3/debian/red5_0.6.3-1_all.deb on a machine that i only have ssh access to. how do i accomplish this?
<music`freak> as in, the advantages?
<meekolope> hello all
<CrazyTB> Pici, IIRC, that didn't help
<meekolope> hey was up prince_jammys
<CrazyTB> but I will try again
<prince_jammys> music`freak: ability to incorporate a drive into whatever folder name you want
<hakerx> wazaaaaa :D
<rahim123> I installed a few lightweight X apps, and it was only using about 40 MB with the VESA driver.
<music`freak> yes
<NthDegree> rahim123: I wouldn't worry about it too much, you'll know when you're totally out of RAM - but if you want to lighten it up a bit I have a few tips
<AppleHein> I have Ubuntu 7.x running within VMWare for Mac
<AppleHein> works fine
<NthDegree> * remove Xorg e
<bazhang> hakerx: you have an issue?
<AppleHein> though it has lots of glitches
<NthDegree> extensions*
<NthDegree> * colour depth at 16 not 24
<Pici> CrazyTB: If you had installed it a few weeks ago, and it wasn't working, you may have to remove it and reinstall it again.
<hakerx> the best is freebsd and lighttp :)
<Grab> hello, im using psybnc and i typed: /addserver irc.freenode.org :6668, but no new server window opens: what to do? i waited for 10 mins
<hakerx> than all flys
<rooney> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56479/
<NthDegree> * use proprietary drivers
<rahim123> But the VESA driver doesnt do wide screen, so I had to use the Xorg "intel" driver, and from there it shoots up to around 130 MB of RAM usage
<NthDegree> oh boy...
<NthDegree> see this is what I mean
<music`freak> I also need to make XP my default OS in the boot loader(Grub). How do i go about that prince_jammys?
<Tom47> zup1 it suggests here that you have an unsupported scanner ... http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek.html
<NthDegree> it isn't using that much more system ram
<bazhang> but offt0pic here hakerx
<NthDegree> that is video ram
<CrazyTB> Pici, last week I tried marking it for reinstall in synaptic, but it didn't work.
<CrazyTB> Pici, well, I will try again
<NthDegree> rahim123: can that do 3d?
<music`freak> SuSe had a seperate GUI utility for changing the OS
<music`freak> *boot order
<rahim123> it's the  number from "free", I don't use any 3d apps, but yees the card is barely capable
<rahim123> it's an Intel 915GM, 1200x800, a cheap Dell B130 laptop
<NthDegree> rahim123: if it does 3D then that is why the used RAM count is higher.. because it's using Video Memory which goes in with the reported count
<hakerx> that's a real dream pc :D
<bsdnewb07> can anyone talk me through setting up ubuntu as my gateway?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-windows-as-default-os-when-dual-booting-ubuntu/
<bazhang> !ot | hakerx
<rahim123> the BIOS says the card only uses 8 MB of shared memory though.... ?
<ubotu> hakerx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<music`freak> thanks mate
<hakerx> bazhang ot ?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: no problem
<music`freak> I'm sorry for all the trouble
<Pricey> hakerx, read what ubotu said
<prince_jammys> music`freak: not at all
<NthDegree> rahim123: that's a weird one then.. because normally it will use 64MB+ shared
<hakerx> wathever :D
<bazhang> hakerx: please stop
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<rahim123> so I guess my question is, can I disable 3D or something?
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<white_eagle> oh
<hakerx> http://wow-dev.zapto.org/
<white_eagle> stop
<NthDegree> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<rahim123> I only use office apps.  I would be happy with VESA functionality, it's just that I cant get it to run at the correct resolution with VESA.  But can I disable something on my xorg.conf that will make it use less memory like VESA?
<prince_jammys> meekolope: hi
<AppleHein> auch Deutsche hier?
<Pici> !de | AppleHein
<ubotu> AppleHein: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pricey> !de | AppleHein
<NthDegree> rahim123: try removing all the extensions
<NthDegree> like GLX
<zsiavas1> my hdd is known in /dev/sdc but when i try to mount it the message pops up "mount:you must specify the filesystem type" then i tried fsck.vfat /dev/sdc and the error INput/output apears
<rahim123> the "Options" section?
<NthDegree> rahim123: basically tweak xorg.conf and it's options yeah
<CrazyTB> Pici, md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<AppleHein> #ubuntu-de
<prince_jammys> zsiavas: this is a vfat drive?
<CrazyTB> Pici, how can I clean the apt cache or something like that?
<zsiavas1> yes
<rahim123> I even tried "VideoRam 4096" so it would use 4 MB of shared RAM, but makes no difference
<prince_jammys> zsiavas and you want to mount it manuall?
<prince_jammys> y
<brobostigon> AppleHein: genau
<zsiavas1> yes
<music`freak> gotta run
<NthDegree> rahim123: you could turn down the resolution to that of what vesa does, and the colour depth
<NthDegree> and see if that makes a difference
<music`freak> thanks for your patience & your time prince_jammys :)
<zsiavas1> because i think its badsector
<music`freak> really appreciate it
<prince_jammys> zsiavas:  mount /dev/sdc vfat /the/mount/point
<sbacheler> could someone tell me about the software channel? I was going to install tftpd-hpa when it said that the same version was available on the software channel.
<meekolope> zsiavas1, : iw ould check and see what file system it is.
<prince_jammys> zsiavas sudo
<rahim123> NthDegree: ah, true.  But the only reason Im not just using VESA is because it won't do widescreen 1280x800
<bazhang> sbacheler: what is the software channel?
<zsiavas1> fat32 i checked by fsck.vfat
<rahim123> or will it?  Is there any way to make VESA do widescreen?
<sbacheler> that is what I want to know
<meekolope> zsiavas1, : and make sure its FAT32. cus thats called 'vfat' when u use the mount command
<Pici> CrazyTB: Make sure that you have the your updates repository enabled in System>administration>Software Sources
<prince_jammys> zsiavas: you have created a folder to mount the drive on?
<bazhang> !info tftpd-hpa
<ubotu> tftpd-hpa (source: tftp-hpa): HPA's tftp server. In component main, is extra. Version 0.43-1.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<zsiavas1> i did this
<bazhang> see above sbacheler its in the repos
<KaiserClaudius> i have a really weird problem:
<zup1> Tom47, i saw this page (http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek.htm), but i hope that it's old information
<sbacheler> thanks bazhang
<rooney> ikonia: do you have any idea? :)
<prince_jammys> zsiavas:   sudo mount /dev/sdc vfad /the/folder
<brobostigon> KaiserClaudius: fire away
<prince_jammys> zsiavas vfat, sorry
<ikonia> rooney: not seeing anything obvious at the moment
<ikonia> rooney: just looking into how xen interfaces
<prince_jammys> zsiavas:   dammit, excuse me:::::    sudo mount -t /dev/sdc vfat /the/folder
<zup1> Tom47, Last modified: 2005-11-10
<meekolope> zsiavas1, : the command for mounting should be: mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /your/mount/point
<rooney> ikonia: thank you :)
<CrazyTB> Pici, which one?
<ikonia> rooney: not getting very far though
<prince_jammys> meekolope: type in the middle
<rooney> ikonia: this is my problem also
<CrazyTB> Pici, this ubuntu here is in portuguese; it's a bit harder to find things...
<erUSUL> !pt
<prince_jammys> meekolope: no i'm wrong AGAIN
<Pici> CrazyTB: Sorry, Everything except for 'backports'
<zsiavas1> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mnt/sdc -o uid=1000 -o gid=1000 is that right?
<prince_jammys> meekolope: i need a nap
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KaiserClaudius> if i start Thunderbird and send a message with a bigger attachement (which takes a while), then all gnome applications that I try to launch take a unusual long time to come up (e.g. gnome-terminal). It seems as if only gnome apps are affected, not for example xfce apps like thunar. When I boot with the live cd I cand't reproduce it there, but if I create a fresh account on my installation it does also appear.
<KaiserClaudius> Does anyone have an idea what could cause this?
<pawan_> hi
<zsiavas1> the message is /dev/sdc cant read superblock
<CrazyTB> Pici, can you please tell me the command I should run? software-properties-gtk ?
<sedra> hi
<zsiavas1> is tha anyway to read data from a specific sector ?
<AppleHein> which irc clients for ubuntu do you recommend?
<[chr0n0s]> AppleHein, xchat
<CrazyTB> Pici, I'm not afraid of command-line, if you prefer that way. (and also if you prefer pvt msg)
<sedra> xchat-gnome
<bazhang> xchat seems popular AppleHein
<AppleHein> okay, I think I already use that :)
<[chr0n0s]> heh
<bazhang> konversation then ;]
<meekolope> zsiavas1, : no to my knowledge, not easily im sure if u even can. you should run a check disk on that partition
<Pici> CrazyTB: Then you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the lines starting with 'deb' except for the backports one.
<prince_jammys> zsiavas try the options comma separated
<AppleHein> can the windows of x-chat be colored? just to make it more attractive?
<CrazyTB> Pici, it is already that way
<ikonia> rooney: there are some posts on the xen mailing list about xen/clvm virtual hosts not being able to access a physical lock, but they don't look applicaable
<CrazyTB> Pici, the only two commented lines are feisty-backports
<Pici> CrazyTB: Let me check something, hold on.
<Ballena> Is anyone here using Tor or know how Onion Routing works?
<CrazyTB> how does ubuntu check the MD5SUM? Can I just delete/overwrite that file?
<rooney> ikonia: can you give me some url?
<Pici> CrazyTB: Is the multiverse repo enabled?
<brobostigon> Ballena: i use tor
<KaiserClaudius> AppleHein: You can set a background image for the xchat window at settings -> options
<CrazyTB> Pici, yep
<Pici> CrazyTB: There was a problem a few weeks ago with the package that would cause it to fail the md5sum check (adobe had changed the contents of the remote file) but it was fixed recently.
<AppleHein> hmm okay
<brobostigon> Ballena: whats the question??
<rooney> ikonia: maybe the fenced error ?
<Ballena> brobostigon: do you know how onion routing works?
<roddersg> does anyone know how to remove a package ?  I keep getting "The package hl1440lpr needs to be reinstalled," but cannot remove it usin apt-get or dpkg
<inMatrix> hi does anyone tried PlayOnLinux ?
<meekolope> Ballena: wikipedia onion routing
<brobostigon> Ballena: abit, not much, why??
<CrazyTB> Pici, I don't want to be a troll, but not even Gentoo has this problem with flash. ;)
<bazhang> http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ Ballena
<AppleHein> does anyone know if there is an avm-channel?
<AppleHein> about fritz!box
<zsiavas1> prince_jammys: IS THAT ANY WAY TO MOUNT HDD WITHOUT READING FROM SUPERBLOCK
<Pici> CrazyTB: I understand.  If you cant get it to work with the package you can always use the tar.gz file from adobe's website.
<jrib> CrazyTB: make sure you have the -updates repo enabled
<CrazyTB> Pici, but that defeats the whole purpose of package managers
<meekolope> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CrazyTB> and probably will break later
<prince_jammys> zsiavas1: that is the standard way of mounting a hdd
<Pici> CrazyTB: Yes, I know.  Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Ballena> bazhang:  looks good. going to read it
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ballena> thanks
<bazhang> np
<CrazyTB> jrib, Pici, yeah, I will pastebin it
<ikonia> rooney: maybe best taking this to ubuntu-server
<karsten_> .
<rooney> ikonia: ok :)
<ikonia> rooney: doesn't look like I'll be fixing this in a quick hurry, so more people in #ubuntu-server with specific skill set
<ikonia> as Pici suggested
<Solmaze> Anyone have any experience using Tversity through Wine?
<zsiavas1> prince_jammys: it said cant read superblock
<ikonia> Solmaze: people in #winehq may have
<Solmaze> Thanks =)
<roddersg> anyone knows how to use dpkg to forcefully remove a failed installation of a pacakge?
<jrib> roddersg: what package?  How did this happen?
<CrazyTB> Pici, jrib, http://paste.stgraber.org/716
<roddersg> jrib tried to install Brother HL driver, forgot that I must install lpr first
<rooney> ikonia: ok, but they are sleeping :)
<jrib> roddersg: pastebin the errors you get
<roddersg> now i get the message "The package hl1440lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." and can't remoe it
<jrib> Pici: do you see a -updates for multiverse?
<bazhang> feisty backports with gutsy sources mixed?
<mysterycool> hey i switched on my pc which runs ubuntu gutsy right now and everything seems bigger
<mysterycool> i mean icons/menus/windows are bigger
<Pici> jrib: I do not.
<bazhang> mysterycool: is that a problem? how much bigger we talking?
<jrib> roddersg: dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<roddersg> jrib - here http://pastebin.com/d6ea7b10a
<redmonkey> just wanna say that ubuntu is a wonderful operating system. thanks to all the developers and to the community that ubuntu is what it is today ... thumbs up!
<mysterycool> bazhang: well they are bigger. like, i just minimize three applications at the bar at the bottom and the bar is full :S
<Pici> CrazyTB: All Ubuntu deb lines should end with main restricted universe multiverse, correct the ones that don't and you should be good.  Let me
<zsiavas1> i type sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc  /mnt/sdc -o uid=1000 -o gid=1000 to mount my dead hdd (howerver BIOS detected that) but the message says /dev/sdc cant read superblock.is that any way to recover data from my hdd
<jrib> CrazyTB: try toggling "gutsy-updates" in software properties.  Or just edit sources.list directly and add multiverse to the gutsy-updates line
<bazhang> mysterycool: is this the icons are bigger or the resolution has changed?
<dgjones> mysterycool, i had the same thing happen to me a couple of weeks ago, I knew i hadn't installed anything new or changed any settings, so I rebooted and it was back to normal, is your screen resolution lower than you'd normally expect?
<MetraNodes> net
<roddersg> jrib, that did the job!!!
<mysterycool> dgjones: sec ill check my resolution
<Arelis> Hi, people. I am about to install Ubuntu on my harddrive which has Windows. How can I make sure it doesn't get damaged when i resize it? (or at least 99% sure)
<bazhang> back up first arelis
<mysterycool> dgjones: it onl y has 800x600 and 640x480
<prince_jammys> zsiavas1: i don't know ... sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mnt/sdc   would normally do it... i have never encountered the superblock error
<mysterycool> *only
<jrib> Arelis: with backups
<flicck> arelis : back up all data, then make sure you defrag your hard drive
<Arelis> bazhang: all the important stuff is on mom's pc.
<Arelis> flicck: I didn't defrag it yet. Can i do that from linux?
<dgjones> mysterycool, what would normal be? mine dropped from 1600x1200 to 1024*800, rebooting solved my problem
<mysterycool> dgjones: ill ill reboot and check
<roddersg> jrib
<flicck> arelis : no, you'll have to defrag from windows
<roddersg> jrib problem was that my printer drivers (from foomatic) dissappeared when I tried to share the printer, so had to resort to brother drivers
<Arelis> flicck: Alright. Any other measurements i'd have to take? (When i tried resizing a previous time, i had a crashing chkdisk)
<CrazyTB> Pici, jrib, I did that... Let me try to update and see what happens...
<flicck> arelis : backup, then defrag, then put in the livecd of ubuntu and read carefully as you follow the prompts
<zsiavas1> prince_jammys: thnx to help me i think its better to kick windows out with its disaster filesystems
<prince_jammys> zsiavas1: well, there must be a way to recover your stuff.  but i have no idea how.
<kbrooks> jow do i know if atd is used at all?
<prince_jammys> zsiavas1: heh, its nice to kick windows out, but you still want your drive :)
<bazhang> what is atd?
<CrazyTB> Pici, jrib, finally! Thanks
<CrazyTB> I wonder why the hell that repository was not enabled
<kbrooks> bazhang, an action scheduler, like cron, but which executes only on demand (e.g. when you ask it to run a program at 6 am using "at")
<zsiavas1> prince_jammys: ye your right thanks again hope to see you soon
<prince_jammys> zsiavas1: bye good luck
<pawan> hi
<CrazyTB> see ya
<pawan> how to change desktop resolution
<ArthurArchnix> Does anyone know how to get openoffice spell checker to ignore all words in italics?
<vwbusguy> System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<Sarthor> how to unload a module already loaded?
<flicck> Sarthor : rmmod WHATEVERMODULE
<Sarthor> insmod: a module named sll_lib already exists
<Sarthor> OK.
<mysterycool> dgjones: nothign happened :S
<kbrooks> i dont have a network. do i still need avahi-daemon?
<mysterycool> dgjones: *nothing
<ArthurArchnix> Failing that... does anyone know the openoffice irc channel? :)
<Sarthor> flicck: rmmod skynet
<Sarthor> skynet: Device or resource busy
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: #users.opennofice.org
<mysterycool> dgjones: :o sec. see, yesterday i changed the screen to a really old one cuz my screen
<pawan> how to change desktop resolution
<ArthurArchnix> Thanks Pici
<mysterycool> dgjones: cuz my screen's wire that connects with the pc was destroyed
<vwbusguy> pawan: I said above, System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<mysterycool> dgjones: and that screen had only those resolutions. think that that might be the problem :S
<flicck> Sarthor : you'll have to kill whatever process the skynet module is currently being used for, before you can rmmod skynet
<sirius-black> hey
<Sarthor> flicck: how to check where its busy??
<vwbusguy> pawan: If that doesn't help you you can go to System>Administraion>Display and change the supported resolutions of your monitor
<flicck> Sarthor: top should show you what's going on in your system
<mysterycool> hey guyz, yesterday ive put a really old screen with my pc cuz the one i used was a bit destroyed and today i bought a new wire and connected it with my new screen again but my resolution is still at 800x600 and no higher options. help plz!
<pawan> oh thanks
<vwbusguy> mysterycool: System>Administration>Display
<flicck> Sarthor : or, for a GUI, the GNOME System Manager
<vwbusguy> mysterycool: and pawan: Sorry take out "Displayu" and use "Screens and Graphics"
<sirius-black> hey
<flicck> Sarthor : either one should show you a list, ordered from most-resource-using to least-resource-using, of stuff going on in your system
<mysterycool> thanks! :D
<pawan> and background
<felin> Hello, I am frenchy
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<felin> COuld
<felin> Somebody can't help me ?
<dgjones> !ask | felin
<ubotu> felin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<felin> I not understand english very weel
<bazhang> felin: you may want to /join #ubuntu-fr
<dgjones> !fr > felin, Please see the private message from ubotu
<sirius-black> hey
<ngoato> how do i kill a process in the install process from an i386 alternate cd for 7.10
<pawan> how to change background
<sirius-black> pawan: right mouse button should show an option for it
<flicck> Sarthor: is the skynet you're referring to the "offline downloader program like progfilegraber but capable of getting huge files"?
<felin> thanks, I try
<ArthurArchnix> felin, allez aux #ubuntu-fe  , vous besoin d'entre come ca, sans "", "/join #ubuntu-fe"
<pawan> when i right click no menu why
<ArthurArchnix> excuse moi, c'est #ubuntu-fr, pas fe
<bazhang> hehe
<amenado> ngoato if you do kill a process,  would you expect to finish the install?
<zsiavas1> prince_jammys: hello again sorry hava you worked with TestDisck
<sirius-black> pawan: did you right-click on the desktop?
<pawan> yes
<sirius-black> hmm
<sirius-black> you are using ubuntu right?
<Starnestommy> sounds like a nautilus crash
<pawan> yes gutsy
<sirius-black> hmm
<pawan> with compiz
<prince_jammys> zsiavas1: no ... ask here someone might know.
<bazhang> aha
<ngoato> I don't know  but the system is trying to access a repository when it is not connected to a network. It says the "Select and install software" is 85% complete and "installed tomboy"
<sirius-black> it should show a drop-down menu with "change background" as the last option
<pawan> no menu
<sirius-black> does your right mouse button work in other situations?
<pawan> any other way
<Bambabam> hi
<pawan> yes
<sirius-black> hmm
<sirius-black> another way would be
<bazhang> ngoato: do you have the cd enabled as a software source in synaptic?
<s0u][ight> hello did someone succeed using b43 driver for bcm?
<sirius-black> system --> preferences --> appearance
<sirius-black> then the second tab
<prince_jammys> if anybody knows how to recover an unmountable vfat partition detected by BIOS (but command "mount" gives error in superblock) --> zsiavas has this problem, wants to use testdisc
<pawan> thanks
<ngoato> bazhang, this is a new install on a travelmate 2353LCi and so I have not accessed any programs from the desktop yet. I am trying to complete the initial installation and found out about the network access by pressing alt f4
<zsiavas1> prince_jammys: you are the man.i strart reading the manual
<prince_jammys> zsiavas1: yeah, a difficult problem
<ngoato> amenado, how do i find out which processes are running.  Sorry if the question is elementary but I dont have much experience with Linux
<sirius-black> how do you use a midi-keyboard with the jack server?
<hansderagon> Greetings.  I am checking the Ubuntu forums, but fail to find any forum regarding the latest Ubuntu development (now Hardy Heron).  Is there such a forum?
<bazhang> ngoato: top or htop if you install it
<dgjones> !hardy | hansderagon
<ubotu> hansderagon: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<amenado> ngoato ps -aux  but again you have not answered my querries why you have a desire to kill a process during install?
<bazhang> !hardy | hansderagon
<ubuntunut> Hm, quiet today, eh?
<steven__> hi people, can anybody out there tell me how i can get a webcam logitech quickcam 9.5 usb or my printer lexmark x1290 all in one working?
<ricardoromao> Hello everybody, someone use amarok to give a litle help ?
<bsdnewb07> guys, how do i setup an ubuntu server as a gateway
<sirius-black> ngoato: it's not an application that comes standard with linux(i think) but you can download the "system monitor" app, which shows up in system --> administration
<ubuntunut> steven__: Usualyl webcams "just work". what are you trying to test it out with?
<erUSUL> bsdnewb07: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<sirius-black> how do you use a midi-keyboard with the jack server?
<Starnestommy> sirius-black: iirc, it's installed by default in ubuntu
<steven__> amsn
<danbhfive> !webcam | steven__
<ubotu> steven__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> ricardoromao: what is the issue?
<danbhfive> !easycam | steve__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ngoato> amenado, the machine seems to be hanging but when I look at the output console at alt F4 is see "could not resolve intacc.up.ac.za. I thought that i could kill apt-get to allow the install to complete. Would this be a good aproach?
<amenado> ngoato  actall it is preferable to have the network not available to rush the install, if you do have a network it attempts to connect, do upgrades and downloads some more stuff which elongates the install time.so without network it will time out and complete the install
<nox-Hand> How would I go about installing only the small cli-only ubuntu-standard system? How big a difference is there from this and ubuntu-server?
<steven__> thanks, ill give it a try
<hansderagon> bazhang, thanks.  I do wonder why forums are not being used for that.  But at least, I can now check the discussions.
<sirius-black> starnestommy: what do you mean??
<kostkon> steven__, your cam is one that works with ubuntu, I believe. Please test it with Ekiga, camorama or/and cheese
<flicck> Sarthor : any luck?
<amenado> ngoato no need to kill anything, let it time out by itself. so it can complete the install
<ricardoromao> I can`t load the All Collection, and I dont have any error
<bazhang> np
<Starnestommy> sirius-black: the system monitor?
<danbhfive> nox-Hand: I believe there is no difference
<linux__alien> has anyone been running User Mode Linux in Ubuntu 7.10?
<linux__alien> is it possible with Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<slim>  BigSlim
<sirius-black> where's that then? i can't find it
<linux__alien> can some one please tell me that ?
<ubuntunut> linux__alien: Not a clue what user mode even is.
<bazhang> linux__alien: what are you trying to do
<sirius-black> how do you use a midi-keyboard with the jack server?
<prince_jammys> nox-Hand: as far as i know, there would be no difference. ubuntu server is just the base ubuntu plus some server packages
<nox-Hand> danbhfive: Righto, I think I should ask the ubuntu-server guys about that then :)
<harm> how can i rename the label of my harddisk?
<Byan> hey, does anyone know where I can find the code that does the force checking after so many mounts
<Byan> I want to modify it
<sirius-black> how do you use a midi-keyboard with the jack server?
<linux__alien> bazhang, thanks for replying. i ve downloaded the vanilla kernel and compiled it for ARCH=um and when i booted it i was unable to set up networking between the host and the UML. i ve also set up tap interfaces in the Host system too
<Apogee> If I installed Ubuntu with Gnome, how can I change the desktop manager to KDE?
<amenado> linux__alien-> i believed there are modules that used to be in the kernel side and now are in the user mode side, and they do work in 7.10
<brobostigon> byan: thats fsck
<ubuntunut> sirius-black: A good place to start would be google. http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/29/how-to-configure-jack-in-ubuntu-studio/
<Byan> brobostigon: no, the script that force fscks after 30 mounts or so
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop Apogee
<linux__alien> bazhang, i just want to enable networking in UML just a ping is enough for hacking into things
<flicck> Apogee : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Byan> I want to find the script that calls fsck
<ricardoromao> bazhang: I cant load the All Collection playlist and the amarok dont give me any log error
<linux__alien> bazhang, is it possible ?
<Apogee> flick I tried it - and it says package not found
<linux__alien> bazhang, can you tell me what i am missing ?
<ngoato> sirius black, thank you, the machine now seems to have moved on to "select and install software" 97% complete without me having had to kill anything.
<bazhang> linux__alien: not sure what uml is--could you elaborate?
<flicck> Apogee : kubuntu-desktop isn't found?
<amenado> linux__alien-> if you can find the /etc/network/interfaces   this is where ubuntu keeps its network configs
<harm> Apogee: at login in the buttom right there is a button to change session type and u can pick ur desktop env. (kde, gnome fluxbox)
<bazhang> ricardoromao: you right clicked and selected add to playlist?
<linux__alien> amenado, yes its not a problem with the host
<linux__alien> i feel
<harm> Apogee: sorry buttom left,
<ubuntunut> amenado: Not true with gutsy. THey use network-manager for that
<amenado> linux__alien-> firmware is in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<Apogee> ok thanks i'll check it now
<linux__alien> amenado, firmware?
<linux__alien> why firmware?
<amenado> ubuntunut-> not true? are you sure, go see the /etc/network/interfaces if you have it
<linux__alien> uname -r
<prince_jammys> harm: he hasnt installed kubuntu
<linux__alien> 2.6.22-14-generic
<linux__alien> amenado, thats mine
<Pici> Byan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139783
<ubuntunut> amenado: I do not. I use wpa_supplicant and some other stuff to connect to my UNI
<ricardoromao> bazhang: I just right-click on All Collection and then click on Load, the interessant is, was work fine until yesterday
<ajitam> hi I'm looking for a software that will automaticly send a mail for exp.: every day at 7pm
<Byan> Pici: I know about tune2fs..., but what does tune2fs change
<Byan> I was the cange the script itself
<amenado> ubuntunut-> even then, just go and see if you have that /etd/network/interfaces file
<ubuntunut> amenado:But as far as I knwo on a default install it's pretty much blank except for loopback. If it's set to roaming in netwrok manager, the program handles everything as far as I know
<erUSUL> ajitam: use a cli mail client and a cron job
<ubuntunut> amenado: ... I do.
<LoPMX> hi
<ubuntunut> amenado: But nothing is in it. Because I don't use that file.
<LoPMX> how can i keep multiple versions of packages and switch between them?
<ubuntunut> amenado: Except for the loopback info
<bazhang> ricardoromao: what changed since yesterday? was there something you added, or an update?
<amenado> ubuntunut and its stock on debian system to use that interfaces file to stash network configs
<LoPMX> like have ruby 1.8.4 and ruby 1.8.6
<ajitam> erUSUL: what is a cli mail client
<Pici> Byan: I really don't know, sorry.
<ricardoromao> bazhang: I just add more music on my Music folder
<erUSUL> !info mailx | ajitam
<ubotu> ajitam: mailx (source: mailx): A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20070424cvs-1 (gutsy), package size 152 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ubuntunut> amenado: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<ubuntunut> amenado: In Ubuntu 7.10, network-manager only manages interfaces that are marked for roaming. Thus, all interfaces that were previously managed by network-manager will be set to roaming mode during upgrade.
<ubuntunut> amenado: Technically, this takes any interface stanzas using the dhcp method with no options and that are marked auto, and removes them from /etc/network/interfaces.
<Byan> Pici: yeah, thanks anyway
<amenado> ubuntunut so far as you know, you are lacking some info, again visit the /etc/network/interfaces  and see what you pasted about this file
<ricardoromao> bazhang: FYI, I use ubuntu 7.10 64 bits with amarok 1.4
<bazhang> ricardoromao: and you told amarok where to look for music? there are no error messages? it just opens and refuses to play that new music--or all the music
<ubuntunut> amenado: I keep telling you I _don't use that file_
<ubuntunut> amenado: I use wpa_supplicant to connect to my University.
<amenado> ubuntunut if you are so sure, go ahead and delete it and see if it makes a difference
<bazhang> ubuntunut: amenado is trying to help...
<amenado> ubuntunut i dare you remove that file and see if youget a network
<Apogee> Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<ubuntunut> bazhang: I wasn't asking a question, though. I was telling someone else something.
<Pici> Apogee: its kubuntu-desktop
<Apogee> oops
<ricardoromao> bazhang: if I click to play any playlist, they work fine, but if I click to load the All Collection, they just dont load and dont give me any log/message error
<ngoato> amenado, sirius-black, bazhang, the machine finally has timed out of the various applications and says "installation complete" I will try and boot up to see if the installation is successful. Thank you for the help.
<amenado> linux__alien getting back to you, you have network capabilities now?
<sirius-black> ngoato: ok
<William_F> hi. how do i install the java runtime on ubuntu? i just need the java5 jre, but i don't know where and how to get it. "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" tells me it "is not available"
<linux__alien> amenado, yes
<pawan> what is gl desktop
<sirius-black> ngoato: hope it works
<bazhang> ricardoromao: rebuild your playlist--how many songs we talking about here?
<linux__alien> amenado, i ve a wireless connection
<amenado> ngoato your fun begins now..hehe
<linux__alien> amenado, i just want my UML to work :)
<linux__alien> amenado, a ping between my UML Virtual machine and my host
<bazhang> ubuntunut: my apologies
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<linux__alien> thats what i need :)
<amenado> linux__alien-> but is it acquiring and associating to your AP ?
<danbhfive> !find sun | William_F
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ubotu> william_f: Found: iiimf-le-sun-hong-kong-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-simplified-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-thai, iiimf-le-sun-traditional-chinese, kitsune (and 51 others)
<Apogee> Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<ricardoromao> bazhang: 50,000 musics more and less
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: Do you have multiverse enabled?
<sirius-black> i need more help on the jack server with midi keyboard XD
<William_F> jack_sparrow, i don't know. how do i check?
<bazhang> ricardoromao: ever considering getting mysql or similar for that?
<sirius-black> i have an alsa driver(at least thatś what i have ennabled)
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: system admin software sources
<Apogee> pici couldnt find kubuntu-desktop
<sirius-black> i can also use oss which is associated with a realtek driver
<amenado> linux__alien-> which wifi card and chip do you have?
<hmuller> other than writing a script to parse /var/log/apt/term.log, is there an easier way to identify packages the user has installed?
<Apogee> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (didn't find the package)
<bazhang> apogee what repos do you have enabled in synaptic? the first four?
<danbhfive> !enablesources | Apogee try this
<sirius-black> alsa is associated with via audio
<ubotu> Apogee try this: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<William_F> jack_sparrow, i only have remote access. is it /etc/apt/sources-list i'm supposed to look at?
<nooga> i have problem with gutsy, for some reason it can't resolve hosts after connection, only place where net works properly is in my home (under cable router), when i connect via wifi or ppp or even via my friend's router i can't use internet
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: yes
<Slart> hmuller: dpkg -i . I think you can get a list using aptitude too
<karloff> TO ALL! Could anybody give me advance? I want install ubuntu distro on Compact Flash and make system, which must be able to load from CF, but work in RAM memory only
<linux__alien> amenado, see i am able to connect to the internet what i need is that i am running a UML instance and i set an ip address for it and i create a virtual tap0 interface and set an ip and now i need a ping between these two thats it
<afancy> HI, where can i change the font type of my webpage?
<ricardoromao> bazhang: I use the mysql with amarok
<Slart> hmuller: sorry.. dpkg -l (lower case L)
<William_F> jack_sparrow, and then i just add "multiverse" after "universe" on all lines?
<amenado> nooga look in your /etc/resolv.conf and see if the name server is correct
<brobostigon> nooga: check your dns, it sound like its  no working properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: You should already have the line but # remd out
<ricardoromao> bazhang: i`ll try delete the .amarokrc and re-configure agaia
<sirius-black> and im getting -50 DB samples...
<bazhang> karloff: in ram only? sounds ambitious..
<afancy> I have changed the Apperance, but it doesnt work in my webpage
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: Just remove the # at the front of the multiverse line
<harm> afancy:  your asking help here for your website or firefox?
<afancy> the fonts in the web page is very ugly
<ngoato> sirius-black, the machine has booted up but i can not get the other consoles when I press alt f2 or alt f3 or alt f4. Is this normal?
<naran>  '< hi
<Boglizk> Is there a command for analysing a single process? I want to see how much memory and CPU a program uses.
<bazhang> ricardoromao: if rebuilding your playlist does not work you can always ask in #amarok (maybe go there first)
<amenado> linux__alien-> the uml  is that running off of a vmware or virtual box or qemu? am sure it has some instructions how to get a network setup to it
<afancy> firefox
<AD7six> hi I want to disable the automatic notification sent out by Pidgin to other users that I am not idle when I start typing - what to do/where to ask? cheers.
<danbhfive> Boglizk: top
<ricardoromao> bazhang: tks
<karloff> bazhang: yes, it must not write to flash or read from it during work
<sirius-black> i have no idea
<Chabb> Hello Ubuntu Newbie here
<amenado> linux__alien-> or is it Xen ?
<William_F> jack_sparrow, i don't. each line says "[deb/deb-src] [url] [gutsy/gutsy-updates/gutsy-security] main restricted universe" and nothing more. so i just add "multiverse"?
<linux__alien> amenado, why should UML run in qemu. The whole concept of UML is to simulate something like that so why run UML inside an other virtual environment ?
<nooga> amenado: brobostigon: it seems to be correct (generated by NetworkManager), but i can't tell how it will look like after i connect somewhere else
<Boglizk> danbhfive: Can you select a single process and show an avarage cpu/mem usage with top?
<bazhang> karloff: and you want help doing which part of that?
<harm> afancy: try Edit > Prefernce > Content
<Kibbles> it seems as though my ubuntu isn't recognizing my screens refresh rate, even though I set it at 85Hz in xorg.conf
 * Sebleouf wish hi at everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: Hold for a sec.. you are using gutsy right?
<kolumbusz> hi guys. I have an Acer aspire 5315 notebook with an intel 82810H (ICH8 family) soundcard. I can't get it work. I've tried to go through the sound troubleshooting help, but it didn't work. Can somebody pls help me?
<William_F> jack_sparrow, yes
<harm> afancy: there is a thing called Font & Color then edit the default Font?
<amenado> linux__alien-> am not familiar with UML , thats a generic term to me. so if it has a distinct meaning, i dont know what it is
<Sebleouf> rox
<prince_jammys> Boglizk: i believe with top -p PID
<Sebleouf> Wikipedi ?
<karloff> bazhang: it looks like LiveCD .. .how can I do it more corret?
<Boglizk> prince_jammys: Thanks, i'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse        is all you should need to add
<bazhang> Sebleouf: you have an actual question?
<brobostigon> nooga: add a opendns IP to resolv.conf, and see what happens??
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek about to start in 16 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Sebleouf> bazhang : It is a Wikipedia IRC ?
<amenado> nooga try to use nslookup or dig and as an option to these commands use the name server specified in your resolv.conf
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com have you seen this site karloff?
<Species8472> anyone here that speaks danish/
<bazhang> Sebleouf: this is #ubuntu support channel
<amenado> nooga thats how you can confirm your name server is accessable and able to resolv
<prince_jammys> !da | Species8472
<ubotu> Species8472: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<bazhang> !dk
<afancy> but no this menu: System->preference->content
<afancy> i cannot find the Content
<bazhang> oops
<Species8472> thanks prince_jammys
<Webdevotion> hello guys,  I can't ping domain names, only ip adresses.
<prince_jammys> Species8472: np
<ngoato> chabb, welcome i am also very inexperienced with linux having unsuccessfully tried a number of times to get up to speed. I am trying again. I hope your ride is not as rough as mine has been.
<karloff> bazhang: yes, I have seen this ... it's standart linux instalation on different usb ....
<Webdevotion> ping www.google.com does not work
<Sebleouf> bazhang : OK, thx
<amenado> Webdevotion-> look into your resolv.conf   name server is accessable?
<hmuller> Slart: Thanks, but that gives a complete listing, and I don't see how I can reduce the list to those packages installed by the user
<Webdevotion> yes
<Webdevotion> I also tried open dns servers ( eg: 4.2.2.2 )
<karloff> bazhang: but I need creating RAM disk i think
<Webdevotion> host www.google.com also works
<Sebleouf> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<William_F> jack_sparrow, thanks. so i've added that line. "apt-get install sun-java5-jre" still says "no candidates"
<amenado> !who | Webdevotion
<ubotu> Webdevotion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> karloff: more correctly? that site is pretty authoritative imo
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: did you apt-get update?
<Sebleouf> !eo
<ubotu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<steven__> still cant find any solutions to the web cam, thats life
<afancy> harm: there is no Content under Preferences
<Sebleouf> !lt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Webdevotion> !ubotu tnx for the tip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx for the tip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawan> hi
<bazhang> Sebleouf: you can /msg ubotu thanks
<pawan> cant change resolution higher than 640by 480
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: I sometimes forget that after changing sources.list that I need to update the list
<pawan> whats the problem
<William_F> jack_sparrow, i guess you could say i do as well, since i didn't even know about it... how do i update it?
<usr13> pawan: Wrong display driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F:  apt-get update
<usr13> more than likely
<pawan> then
<bazhang> heh
<amenado> Webdevotion-> paste in pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf  /etc/hosts
<usr13> pawan: is it fresh install of 7.10?
<pawan> yes
<krammer> my battery icon is showing empty but my batter is fully charged any thoughts?
<usr13> pawan: Updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: Going to bed in a minute... will stay until you get this fixed..
<pawan> fresh
<NW2190> Hey, how do I get a list of the hardware devices connected to my computer?
<bazhang> lshw
<usr13> NW2190: lspci
<KnightWse> Does anybody know if the lenovo m57 is supported by ubuntu
<usr13> NW2190: or lshw
<dgjones> !hcl | KnightWse
<ubotu> KnightWse: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<amenado> NW2190-> and maybe even udev
<hmuller> NW2190: for usb devices, lsusb is also handy
<Webdevotion> can someone give me a clue how to connect my ubuntu server to the net ( apt-get is not working because of this, I can ping ip adresses and use the host command )
<usr13> pawan: What is your video card?
<bazhang> KnightWse: thinkwiki may have that info
<pawan> nvidia geforce graphics card restricted drivers enabled
<erUSUL> NW2190: lshw or a combination of lspci and lsusb
<William_F> jack_sparrow, thanks! i seem to find the right stuff now, but it complains about unmet dependencies (sun-java5-bin). i'm not used to using apt-get. can i use aptitude instead or will that screw things up?
<Jack_Sparrow> aptitude is fine
<NW2190> Ok, thanks lsusb is what I was looking for.
<amenado> Webdevotion-> i advised you of your name server not resolving, are you going to paste the /etc/resolv.conf  and /etc/hosts ?
<prince_jammys> NW2190: in gui -->system->preferences->hardware information
<faileas`> KnightWse: tried tuxmobile?
<nooga> brobostigon: i think opendns works for me, thank you
<Webdevotion> amenado, thought I allready answered your question some lines ago
<nooga> amenado: also than you
<nooga> thank*
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: You may need to verify your sources list is correct.  Would you like me to post mine to the pastebin before leaving?
<amenado> Webdevotion-> nope, you have not pasted it yet.. /etc/resolv.conf
<Webdevotion> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Webdevotion> nameserver 195.47.215.10
 * faileas` notes generally thinkpads, and by extention lenovo's systems are linux friendly
<amenado> nooga no sweat
<usr13> pawan: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pawan> then
<usr13> Show us what that says^^
<bazhang> haha
<William_F> jack_sparrow, i got it working now. thanks a lot for your help!
<amenado> Webdevotion-> do you see, if you try to correspond to me without a prefix nick, it is missed
<amenado> !who | Webdevotion
<ubotu> Webdevotion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Webdevotion> amenado, do I just put your nick at the beginning of my sentence?
<sirius-black> okay, got the microphone working, now how to get the midi keyboard working?
 * bazhang hands pawan another 'then'
<Jack_Sparrow> William_F: Great..  goodnight
<krammer> my battery icon is showing empty but my batter is fully charged any thoughts?
<William_F> jack_sparrow, good night
<amenado> Webdevotion-> yes just like you see my responses to you, it is a courtesy to do so
<Webdevotion> amenado, ok, roger that
<pawan> what to do in that file
<Webdevotion> amenado, I can ping that nameserver I have defined
<usr13> pawan: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NW2190> How do I mount a usb drive? Is it just like mounting a normal hard drive?
<pawan> yes then
<amenado> Webdevotion-> pinging a numeric ip is not good enuff, your client has ask for the name to be resolved
<usr13> pawan: Show us what video driver is being loaded by xorg.conf
<sirius-black> okay, got the microphone working, now how to get the midi keyboard working? in jackd?
<Webdevotion> amenado, I know, it's a big problem for me
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amenado> Webdevotion-> once more, what is the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf  let me see if it will resolv for me
<andres__> hola
<andres__> hola
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56492/
<Pici> !es | andres__
<ubotu> andres__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<andres_> !
<sirius-black> i have 2 microphones and 1 monitor, but no midi input
<Webdevotion> amenado: just pasted it for you :)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56493/
<amenado> Webdevotion-> okay let me do some testing
<pawan> now
<bazhang> not enough modelines it seems
<Pici> sirius-black: Have you asked in #ubuntustudio?
<usr13> pawan: What monitor do  you have?
<bazhang> plug and play ;]
<pawan> samtel
<amenado> Webdevotion-> it is resolving, your resolv.conf  should have another line like  "search your.domain.here"
<andres__> hola
<rsa_md5> the fullscreen mode in mplayer doesnt work properly, i mean the window is resized to full but the are in which the video is playing remain small
<bazhang> english please andres__
<Webdevotion> amenado: ok, but what domain should I specify there?  my ISP?
<usr13> pawan: 17"  or...?  Will it take 1024x768 ?
<pawan> yes it takes
<amenado> Webdevotion-> yeah try that
<pawan> should i manually change resolution in the file
<erUSUL> andres_: haz «/join #ubuntu-es» en tu cliente irc para ir al canal en castellano
<Webdevotion> amenado: tried it, but no difference http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56494/
<usr13> pawan: Edit line 87:  Modes  "1024x768"  "800x600"
<usr13> pawan: But first make backukp:
<Webdevotion> amenado: FYI I have setup our router with OpenDNS
<kdub> Webdevotion: ensure dns servers are alright
<amenado> Webdevotion-> do this test,  dig www.ibm.com @195.x.x.x  whatever that ip address you gave me
<usr13> pawan: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Webdevotion> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56496/
<pawan> cant save the file u dont have permisiion
<amenado> Webdevotion-> dont use 4.2.2.2 use the ip you gave me earlier inyour resolv.conf
<Webdevotion> I changed it to 4.2.2.2 ( it is an open dns server ) in resolv.conf
<usr13> pawan: sudo
<Webdevotion> amenado:  changed it to 4.2.2.2 ( open dns ) in resolv.conf
<amenado> Webdevotion-> your open dns uses 4.2.2.2 and what is the other one?
<pawan> how
<usr13> pawan: what editor are you using?  nano or gedit or...?
<Webdevotion> amenado: I tried several open dns servers
<pawan> gedit
<usr13> pawan: From command line do this:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amenado> Webdevotion-> is that supposed to be a name server or a dns resolver?
<Kibbles> Slart: hey there
<Webdevotion> amenado: open dns server
<sirius-black> no-oneś answering in ubuntustudio
<Webdevotion> amenado: that's what I remember from a forum topic
<artti> Hi.
<pawan> saved it now
<artti> How i can remove GUI?
<amenado> Webdevotion-> maybe refer back to that forum and get a clarification?
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-backspace
<amenado> Webdevotion-> also you can do   dig -x 4.2.2.2  and tell me what it resolves to?
<Hellmater> reconnect
<Pici> artti: Remove?
<usr13> pawan: Ctrl-Alt-backspace or, just log out and back in again, (restart the Xserver).
<artti> Pici, yes. Minimal install is 300MB or not?
<Webdevotion> amenado: the other ip 195.x.x.x came from another support channel ( our hosting provider ) who tried to help us out
<Webdevotion> I believe it could be their own dns server
<Pici> artti: I dont know offt the top of my head.
<pawan> no change
<AckerMANn> I need help, I have ubuntu server 7.10 i don`t have an internet connection on server; and i want to install GCC, i`m connected on the server by a local area, and I have an ftp server on windows, I need the package for gcc ...
<amenado> Webdevotion-> you should use your own ISP's name server and not someone else, one time or two check is okay, most ISP dont like to serve someone else's client, only theirs
<usr13> AckerMANn: It it fully updated?
<amenado> AckerMANn-> describe your network layout please, so we can assist
<Obst> hi guys
<artti> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<AckerMANn> i have a swich, where join internet cable, cable from my pc, and server cable who have 192.168...
<Pici> artti: That should work.
<pawan> now
<AckerMANn> i have internet here, and on the server i`m connect by local.
<AckerMANn> sorry for my english
<Webdevotion> amenado: but this is not necessary for an openDNS right?
<amenado> AckerMANn-> am trying to understand what you said, its not clear,
<lollo> !warcraft
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dupasax> hello, what program can anyone recommend to me, for making an ftp server??
<AckerMANn> man .. i want a link to download gcc...
<AckerMANn> atfer that i`ll upload it on the server.
<AckerMANn> with an ftp transfer. :)
<Obst> im searching für a br2684ctl.deb anybody knows where i can find it? i have no internet on my machine so i cant use apt
<amenado> Webdevotion-> i dont exactly know what openDNS is, is that a software you load on your machine or is that a dns server you point to?
<Pici> AckerMANn: I believe the build-essential metapackage is on the Ubuntu alternate/server cd, it contains gcc.
<usr13> AckerMANn: You about just connecting it to the internet, (whould be easier).
<Obst> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/br2684ctl
<Obst> this package
<Webdevotion> amenado: a dns server which allows connections from everyone
<artti> Pici, that won't help-
<viktorious> linux is SHIT
<Pici> !language | viktorious
<ubotu> viktorious: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<popcornisgood> i have a creative webcam live! pro, and if i try to use it in anything other than ekiga, it just shows a blank screen.  any advice?
<pawan> what is gl desktop
<AckerMANn> i can`t connect it on the internet because on my network I can take ip by mac address...
<viktorious> why dont all u guys just use windows save u all this trouble
<Webdevotion> amenado: http://www.opendns.com/
<AckerMANn> so mac from the server isn`t register on the network..
<AckerMANn> and i can`t gave it internet :)
<amenado> Webdevotion-> umm for example that 4.2.2.2 resolves to  vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net.  is that what you expected?
<usr13> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> Obst, there's a link at the bottom of that page you posted which should let you download the file and then save it to a usb/cd, which you can then copy onto the machine without internet and install by clicking on it
<sirius-black> cause itś a hell of a lot cheaper, and itś better , itś just harder to get the specifics
<Lettuc3> hi. when i print something on ubuntu, and bring up the document print status, i can still view the completed jobs from yesterday, i would like to delete those. where can i find the ?logs or whatever that keep completed print jobs?
<norml_advocat1> does anyone know of a REALLY good sound conversion program?
<dgjones> Obst, the file you can download from there is a .deb file
<erUSUL> !info soundconvert
<ubotu> soundconvert (source: soundconvert): convert compressed sound formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.40-1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 72 kB
<usr13> Lettuc3: lprm
<Webdevotion> amenado: don't know where it should resolve to
<amenado> Webdevotion-> i was expecting something like resolver1.opendns.com.
<Obst> lol thank you
<Webdevotion> amenado: can't I just use my router as dns
<Webdevotion> ?
<Lettuc3> usr13 they're print jobs that have already completed.
<dgjones> Obst, just select the correct version for your system i386/amd64 etc
<AckerMANn> :/home/ackermann# br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb
<AckerMANn> -su: br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb: command not found
<AckerMANn> i need help with this
<amenado> Webdevotion-> yes just use your router's and hoping that your router is getting its dns feed from your ISP
<Webdevotion> amenado: all other systems ( win, osx and ubuntu ) seem to work ok with the router
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: you type a file name as if it was a command
<AckerMANn> :/home/ackermann# ./br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb
<AckerMANn> -su: ./br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb: Permission denied
<peleg> Is it normal that my FireFox process takes up to 1GB of memory?
<erUSUL> AckerMANn: dpkg -i br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb
<amenado> AckerMANn-> okay do this,  paste in pastebin your   ifconfig -a;  route -n   copy it manually if you must
<NW2190> Where are USB devices in /dev? The one I need to access is at Bus 004 Device 007 but that's all I know.
<Lettuc3> i want to find out where the log of completed print jobs is so i can delete them.
<mad_max02> Anyone here has Logitech G5
<mad_max02> ??
<erUSUL> peleg: firefox is know to use/leak huge amounts of memory
<amenado> Webdevotion-> okay then use it, you try to use another dns on a specific machine and it dont work, now you know why
<AckerMANn> erUSUL 10x man ..wait a second please.
<Webdevotion> amenado: no, it's after trial & error
<AckerMANn> dpkg: error processing br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb (--install):
<AckerMANn>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<AckerMANn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<AckerMANn>  br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb
<amenado> Lettuc3-> look in /var/spool  normally
<Obst> i have cli8cked to list of files all the time
<Xbehave> i cant switch to the conservative cpu scedular using the battery icon, is there a way around this?
<erUSUL> AckerMANn: is corrupted redownload
<Lettuc3> amenado i did have a look there, and there are no files that hold that information.
<Webdevotion> amenado: this is the only machine that does not seem to be connecting correctly
<peleg> erUSUL: annoying... still, in XP it took me up to 200, maybe 250 MB - but 1 GB ??
<reikalusikka> Can any 1 suggest a web browser, using firefox atm
<erUSUL> !paste | AckerMANn
<ubotu> AckerMANn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mike1> hey
<popcornisgood> whats wrong with firefox?
<Mike1> i thought the actual kernel in the ubuntu repos is 2.6.24? why am i only getting 2.6.22?
<Lettuc3> amenado wait a minute. i think there is, wasn't checking as root.
<erUSUL> Mike1: for 7.10 is 22
<Seracht> Hi. I remember when I installed ubuntu a while ago (I think 7.04) during live install I had to select different things like keyboard/video card drivers and all. Do I still ahve to perform these steps with Gutsy?
<amenado> Lettuc3-> you sure?
<erUSUL> Mike1: 24 is for the next version hardy still alpha
<Seracht> Also, how do you know which video card driver to choose? All the names are pretty much random
<usr13> Webdevotion: sudo /sbin/dhclient
<usr13> Webdevotion: sudo /sbin/dhclient  eth0
<Mike1> erUSUL: okay, thank you!
<bsdnewb07> how do i enable arp proxy to eth0?
<fevel> hello
<erUSUL> Seracht: not at all random they usually have the chip name or manufacturere eg: radeon ati intel virge etc
<usr13> Seracht: grep Deiver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amenado> usr13 he has been trying different dns on his resolv.conf and it was not resolving for him
<Jeremy-Viewsurf> how do i shot web ?
<Pici> Jeremy-Viewsurf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<amenado> Jeremy-Viewsurf-> get a shotgun?
<Seracht> usr13 I didn't install ubuntu yet. I'm afraid I will get stuck in installation and won't know how to proceed. Especially with no windows installed :P
<prince_jammys> lol
<Webdevotion> usr13: tnx, but that did not resolve my problem
<amenado> i need coffeee..be back
<brobostigon> i am using enlightenment, so no automount, however is there a prog, gui or not, to help me mount devices, like usb hdd, or flash, upon connect.??
<Lettuc3> amenado ok, i have found the files in /var/spool/cups. i had previously been looking under cups-pdf instead, that's why i hadnt found them. i could manually delete those, each time, as root, but that's not terribly nice. is there another way to delete _completed_ print jobs as the user that did them, or will those files get rotated and eventually disappear, say after... x number of days, a week or something?
<neverblue> morning
<fevel> is there any free as in beer solution for virtualization on ubuntu? I need to get a windows virtual machine up and running for a tutorial im making
<Seracht> erUSUL alright, I think I will just go try to install gutsy and see how it goes heh
<usr13> amenado: then he must have wrong nameservers, need to find out what the right ones are.
<SHyTRiGGeR> i cant connect to proftpd, it refuses the connection, please help
<poningru> Feanix: yes many
<Webdevotion> usr13: do you have another insight in this problem?
<poningru> err fevel
<norml_advocat1> someone give me an idea!  new project!  whats  next
<amenado> usr13 i advised him of that, to use his ISP dns
<poningru> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<poningru> !virtualbox
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, post your proftpd.conf on pastebin?
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<neverblue> !pastebin | SHyTRiGGeR
<ubotu> SHyTRiGGeR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usr13> Webdevotion: Look at one of the other machines and see what nameserver(s) are working.  (You probably can use the router's as most routers have caching nameserver enabled.
<poningru> !virtualizers | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Webdevotion> usr13: been there, done that :)
<amenado> Lettuc3-> no other way i know of, other than visiting that directory and clean up..its amazing i found logs few months ago that hangs out there.
<brobostigon> Webdevotion: try opendns, if you havent already.
<usr13> Webdevotion: route
<grabbb> how do i connect to multiple servers on pxybnc?
<Zedde> Hello, I have tried to install my Philips webcam SPC1000nc  anyone who can help me ?
<fevel> wich one do you guys suggest?
<Webdevotion> usr13: ok
<fevel> for me to stick with
<neverblue> fevel virtualbox
<artti> apt-get remove gnome-desktop-data -- what that will do?
<Webdevotion> usr13: when i do "rout" it says my default gw is my router, is that ok?
<fevel> neverblue, but it doesnt let me use usb
<Lettuc3> amenado hmm. ah well, i guess i could make a bootup script that would take care of that... thanks anyway. at least now i know where they are (had somewhat assumed they would be listed under the cups-pdf printer, which is what i'd used). laters.
<Webdevotion> usr13: or do you want me to follow https://www.opendns.com/start/ubuntu.php
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue ok wait
<neverblue> fevel, then maybe you should choose your own...
<Seracht> Is there any reason VMWare is not supported in Gutsy?
<amenado> Lettuc3-> good luck and enjoy the day
<usr13> Webdevotion: Yes, then you only need to determine the proper nameservers to use.
<Seracht> or did they just decide not to continue developing for ubuntu?
<belor1> Firefox makes my Box freeze any sugestions for something that may not make it freeze?
<usr13> Webdevotion: Did you add the correct dns server addresses?
<f190> i have amd athlon 64 x2 dual core processor 4200+, but am running i686, is this why my dual cores are not optimized?
<faileas> Seracht:guest or host?
<Webdevotion> usr13: yes, in resolv.conf following https://www.opendns.com/start/ubuntu.php
<clocKwize> hi
<usr13> Webdevotion: Can you ping the router? e.g. ping 192.168.1.1
<NullName> Can someone please tell me a good program to mirror sites for offline browsing?  I'm not having much luck with gwget.
<clocKwize> i got ubuntu working now, but it doesn't boot from the hard drive, i have to insert the cd and goto boot from first hard drive - any reason why this could be?
<Dupasax> what ftp server is good???
<usr13> NullName: wget -m
<dryrot> which window manager is best for using/configuring more than one monitor attached to my computer ?
<belor1> clockwize idk if they still have it but there was a program that would basically download the website to your computer
<modoc_> Anybody use tinyhoneypot?
<neverblue> Dupasax, GUI or not?
<EADG> NullName: I just installed one, gimme a sec to get the name.
<artti> Can anyone say, how i remove ubuntu desktop?
<NullName> Thanks usr13 and EADG .
<NullName> I'll try the  -am option
<Dupasax> neverblue: for me better is gui :)
<modoc_> artti: are you looking to remove the entire meta package?
<Webdevotion> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56501/
<Yancho> hi guys i just bought an exterior 160 gb hdd .. going to use 80GB for ubuntu - what should I partition it as ? and whats the best tool please?
<artti> modoc_, don't know. Want to remove GUI.
<usr13> artti: Right-Click on empty space on desktop and choose:  "Change Desktop Background"
<neverblue> Dupasax, well proftpd is  decent non-gui, which does have a GUI configuration, just not sure how well it works, there is alow pureftpd, which I heard is good, and has a GUI as well
<bowen0507> hey, i am having trouble with ubuntu booting and displaying a blank screen on start up but as soon as I move my mouse the desktop appears?
<brobostigon> !gparted | yancho
<ubotu> yancho: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<artti> usr13, not that.
<modoc_> artti: you could try sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop
<NullName> artti: Do you want to remove ubuntu altogether? Or do you want to remove the windows manager so that you are using a text based interface?  OR do you want to disable your desktop so that there is no icons or wallpaper?
<Dupasax> neverblue: thanks, will try
<usr13> Webdevotion: host av.com
<EADG> NullName: httrack
<NullName> thanks EADG
<Webdevotion> usr13: host command works
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56503/
<Yancho> bobslaede i would like to keep the current os on hdd i have - the 120 there is already - where there is ubuntu there .. ie / is on another disk
<artti> modoc_, invalid operation with autoremove.
<modoc_> artti: though I believe you will have to do more work to remove Gnome all together.
<faileas> Yancho: Ubuntu liveCD should take care of it
<modoc_> artti: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<neverblue> Yancho, partition during the installer, you will want SWAP equal to 1.5X your RAM, possibly a seperate partition for your /home, and the rest in / (approx. 20GBs is ideal)
<artti> NullName, that second choice: text based interface
<usr13> Webdevotion: Then you are connected.  What is your problem?
<neverblue> Dupasax, no prob
<Yancho> the os is already installed - ijust want this as extra space
<artti> modoc_, 6.06
<sloopy> mwhat config file defines what window manager is started?
<cjae> Hi, I just did a fresh install of 7.10 and am using a fx 5500 nvidia card, did all the updates first then activated the restricted drivers module. I did not have my secondary monitor panasonic plasma th-42pz77u 42" turned on during install or while activating the restricted module. Now my primary monitor a 17' crt has like an extended/oversized view where it autoscrolls at edges with mouse.
<usr13> artti: Install 7.10
<Maria> hi guys, i have an ibm thinkpad T41, and when i dock it, the video no longer works, i think its defaulting to the dock VGA output, any idea how to stop that?
<modoc_> artti: if doing an install, choose to be a server
<P1ro> anyone have ever buy anything on: http://www.computerpartsinsider.com/ ?
<artti> usr13, can't and don't ask.
<DrBeaverhausen> Morning everybody.
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, any reason why your not using PASV (Passive) ?
<NullName> artti:  I would highly suggest you install at least fluxbox as a windows manager.  It's very fast, has few options, and will give you so much more.  I've been told it's a bad idea to unistall the desktop unless you are positive that you want to run console only programs
<Pici> P1ro: Try asking in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrBeaverhausen> I'm have a minor issue that I don't know how to fix.
<P1ro> ok sorry
<EADG> NullName: Just installed webhttrack, looks abit easier than regular httrack, this one has a browser interface.
<lusepuster> Hi, I am a frequent user of ssh with X forwarding... I've been told there should be a way for the window manager to show different color window borders for forwarded windows. Is it true, or is it an old Sawfish feature? (Sorry if OT)
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, i dont know, where do you change it
<Karu> In my gdm login screen I have tiny  input font, I can hardly see it. How can I increase it ?
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, what are the errors your gettting, are you running in debug mode at all? are you able to connect to the mysql DB?
<modoc_> artti: try removing gnome, xorg, xserver-xorg and ubuntu-desktop
<NullName> artti: fluxbox allows you to still run graphical software, without a bunch of crap, that takes up resources.
<modoc_> artti: though you'll still need to clean up the leftovers
<artti> NullName, apt-get install fluxbox?
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, I am guessin you have never setup an FTPd in unix before
<NullName> artti: I would keep gnome and install fluxbox.  type: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<DrBeaverhausen> When ever I used to close/minimize either pidgin or amarok they would just go to the toolbar, now they completely shut down.  How do I fix this?
<NullName> yes artti:
<cjae> and in screens and graphics it says that both screens are using 640x480 resolutions
<NullName> artti: If  you really want to run text only mode, reinstall with ubuntu server edition
<cjae> which is not ture
<cjae> *true
<artti>   fluxbox: Depends: menu (>= 2.1.19) but it is not going to be installed
<artti>   ubuntu-base: Depends: ubuntu-standard but it is not going to be installed
<artti>   w3m: Depends: libgc1c2 but it is not going to be installed
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, apache2 and mysql work, proftpd says "service not available remote server has closed connection"
<NullName> artti: removing gnome and yur current desktop will probably mess a lot of your programs up.
<Ryoushi> DrBeaverHausen, is the "Notification Area" applet on your taskbar?
<DrBeaverhausen> No, I don't think so.
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, no its the first time
<cjae> never used automatix or anything
<sloopy> something wrong with the FAQ?
<usr13> Karu: sudo gdmsetup
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, does the service proftpd start?
<Ryoushi> DrBeaverhausen:  Add it, pease
<Webdevotion> usr13:  I can not use apt-get install
<DrBeaverhausen> I've got the standard 2 toolbars
<Ryoushi> *Please
<DrBeaverhausen> How
<Karu> usr13: Thanx
<Webdevotion> usr13: I also can not ping
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, yes its listening port 21
<NullName> artti: Once you have fluxbox, logout and then you must choose to switch to fluxbox.
<Webdevotion> usr13: only on ip adresses
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, did you config your router?
<sloopy> removing gnome will make the machine go to another window manager...
<Ryoushi> DrBeaverHausen  Right click, and find the button "Add applet"
<Webdevotion> usr13: not on domain names
<afancy> Hi, where to change the fonts type of content, like web page, content in an editor?
<diegosouza> Karu, have u ever took a look at system > administration > login window  ?
<NullName> artti: You choose to switch to fluxbox when you are at your login screen
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, yes fowarding port 21 too
<usr13> Webdevotion: ping 216.109.112.135
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, and you portscanned your local machine, to ensure port 21 is open?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, it should at least work when i do "open localhost"
<usr13> Webdevotion: ping av.com
<afancy> as all the fonts in the content are very ugly
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, yes
<afancy> where can i change it??
<DrBeaverhausen> Is it "notification area"?
<Ryoushi> yup
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, did you create the user/groups defined within the .conf file?
<Webdevotion> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56505/
<DrBeaverhausen> Thanks, I knew it would be a simple fix.  You are brilliant.
<lollo> how can i run a .iso / .nrg file ? the called "image file" ? ? ?
<Ryoushi> You're welcome ^.^
<Pici> !iso | lollo
<ubotu> lollo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, "nobody" & "nogroup" ?
<Webdevotion> usr13: ping av.com > unknown host av.com
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, thats not a question you should be asking :D
<lollo> and if the iso file is from a cd for winzoz ? ?
<Pici> lollo: winzoz?
<lollo> i must run wine too ?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, lol im french so im not always sur to understand what you mean :p
<lollo> windows*
<cjae> anyone catch that
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, if you clearly read the .conf, you will see which 'user's and 'group's are required
<artti> What are fluxbox pros and cons?
<usr13> Webdevotion: Your problem is that you are not resolving domanin names.  You have either entered wrong nameserver addresses or have not entered them properly. Do you know what nameserver addresses you are supposed to be using for your particular ISP?
<Distro^Junkie> what tools are needed for building from svn ?
<Pici> lollo: On the iso is a windows program installer?
<Webdevotion> usr13: can't I just use my router as dns?
<lollo> yes
<usr13> Webdevotion: If you know what nameserver IP address you are supposed to be using, then add them to: /etc/resolv.conf
<f190> anyone run amd64
<vlt> Hello. Is it safe to restart gdm while users are still connected?
<Pici> Distro^Junkie: you'd need subversion and the build-essential, plus any development files for the source's dependencies.
<Webdevotion> usr13: I added my router on several occasions as NS
<usr13> Webdevotion: nameserver ###.##.###.#
<clocKwize> hmm, when i do cat /dev/ttys0 (as it says is my serial port in dmesg) it says cat: /dev/ttys0: Input/output error -- why could this be/
<lollo> Pici yes
<Webdevotion> usr13: yes, in /etc/resolv.conf
<Distro^Junkie> thanx Pici
<Pici> lollo: You could try using Wine.
<Webdevotion> usr13: should I reboot anything?
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, also you will want to setup debugging, which is clearly define in an proftpd FAQ, there is also the #proftpd channel (read the topic)
<usr13> Webdevotion: If you added the router's IP into resolv.conf and it is not resolving domain names, that means that the router's caching nameserver is turned off. So add another one.
<lollo> oky thx
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, how do you debug it ?
<Webdevotion> usr13: I added the www.opendns.com as the nameserver on our router
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, like I said, its clearly defined in any proftpd FAQ
<Webdevotion> usr13: also had contact with the router's help desk, they say everything should work just fine ( draytek machine )
<NW2190> Is there a way to find a list of the 'mountable' devices connected to a computer?
<sandr-> isnt that just typing 'mount' ?
<usr13> Webdevotion: Nameservers are IP addresses not domain names.  You have to use the proper IP address.
<zozobra> Is there a way to set umask for one directory alone?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, ok sorry, thanks im gonna look :)
<usr13> Webdevotion: Find out from your ISP what nameserver addresses you need to be using.
<Adamska> Hi, I have recentky bought a netmos NM9835CV card wich have one parallel port and two serial ports but I can't make it work...
<Webdevotion> usr13: I know > gave www.opendns.com as an example
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, if you have anything more specific, I would be happy to help
<sandr-> oooh 'mountable', basically you can mount every filsesystem so you can't just get a list
<reikalusikka> which handles hd decompressing(?) CPU or GPU?
<usr13> Webdevotion: What are your suggested nameserver addresses?
<Adamska> it seems that the adress 0x378 is not used
<sumone> Hi i just installed ubuntu the first time, but sime drivers wont work. To update i want to connect my laptop to the inet but id like to know if there are several things ive to do before, like install firewall or something else?!
<Webdevotion> usr13: from my ISP?
<Webdevotion> usr13: I have no idea
<usr13> Webdevotion: yes
<Webdevotion> usr13: no answers on google neither
<faileas> sumone: not really
<usr13> Webdevotion: Look at one of the other PCs on the LAN and see what it is using.
<sumone> faileas: ok thanx
<Webdevotion> usr13: do you know how to find out on windows?
<faileas> you can just connect it. its not like windows since you need to give ermissions for anything important
<Webdevotion> usr13: or osx?
<usr13> Webdevotion: You would have to call your ISP or sysadmin and ask.
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, ok thank you very much, i'll tell you if i find something more specific ^^
<reikalusikka> sumone: then get the drivers from applications-> add/remove
<usr13> Webdevotion: In windows, yes, go to the network interfiace and click on Properties.
<usr13> Webdevotion: Or better:  bring up a terminal window and type:  ifconfig /all
<Webdevotion> usr13: "obtain dns automatic" on windows
<usr13> Webdevotion: Or better:  bring up a terminal window and type:  ipconfig /all
<Webdevotion> usr13: ok, got 'm from  my win box
<unagi> anyone know how to get the side buttons of a logitech mouse working?
<snaga_> how do I switch from a static IP address to dhcp using only the command line? using feisty.
<Webdevotion> usr13: will try them
<erUSUL> snaga_: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> Webdevotion: Very good,  that should work for you.
<erUSUL> snaga_: man interfaces
<snaga_> ok, I see it, thanks
<Webdevotion> usr13: after I edit my resolv.conf, should I restart anything?
<Apogee> damn, how can I increase my / root partition
<MasterShrak> Webdevotion afaik no, /etc/hosts  doesnt require anythign to be restarted
<Apogee> any partition manager in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> Apogee: gparted?
<MasterShrak> !gparted | Apogee
<ubotu> Apogee: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<MasterShrak> Apogee youll probably have to do it from the livecd though, as the partition cannot be mounted when you do this
<prince_jammys> Apogee: get the  live CD
<Webdevotion> usr13: tried ping www.google.com, still same problem ...
<Apogee> I see
<Apogee> okthanks
<Webdevotion> usr13: dns same as working ubuntu box and same as win box
<NW2190> How can I find the UUID's more the devices connected to my computer.
<MasterShrak> NW2190 blkid
<prince_jammys> NW2190: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Yancho> I have a USB 2.0 PCI Card - Am not seeing it in the Device Manager - how can I know if its good / compatible or not please?
<prince_jammys> NW2190: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<usr13> Webdevotion: Show us your /etc/resolv.conf file
<lolmaus> I've booted from a Kubuntu LiveCD. When trying to mount a hdd partition, i get this error: unknown partition type 'ext3'. How do i mount it?
<usr13> Webdevotion: Can you ping the nameserver IP addresses?
<MasterShrak> Yancho does it show up when you type: lspci   in a terminal?
<Webdevotion> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Webdevotion> nameserver 208.67.222.220
<MasterShrak> lolmaus mount -t ext3 ......
<Apogee> opendns
<Yancho> MasterShrak testing
<usr13> Webdevotion: What is the IP of  your router?
<lolmaus> MasterShrak: i tried! It says: unknown partition type 'ext3'!
<Webdevotion> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56507/
<Apogee> can I run windows apps from kubuntu?
<Webdevotion> usr13: router is 192.168.0.1
<prince_jammys> lolmaus: paste the command you are typing
<Ashna1> i restarted my computer and now ubuntu says my sound card doesnt exist anymore
<Webdevotion> usr13: currently using dns from my ISP
<Yancho> MasterShrak : 0000:00:0b.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51) i guess it is this one
<krammer> i cannot figure out why computer keeps freeazing
<lolmaus> prince_jammys: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/debi
<MasterShrak> lolmaus not sure then, thats very strange
<belor1> Whats thje cpommand for a trash Icon
<lolmaus> Dam' :(((
<belor1> shortcut
<MasterShrak> Yancho appears to be seen, what kind of device is it?
<Apogee> does WineHQ work on ubuntu?
<lolmaus> That's why people hate ubuntu :(
<Yancho> MasterShrak PCI to USB2 card - 3 ports
<Pici> lolmaus: What happens if you dont use the -t ext3 option?
<Starnestommy> Apogee: wine does
<lolmaus> Pici: same thing.
<afancy> Hi, everybody: do you know how to change the content fonts in ubuntu?
<MasterShrak> Yancho do devices work when you plug them in?
<Apogee> Starnestommy: Would you use Wine to run win apps ?
<Yancho> i have a usb2 new hdd - so cannot test new with new .. if i plug a pen drive which is usb1 will it work?
<Pici> lolmaus: Are you sure that the parition type is ext3?
<krammer> i cannot figure out why my computer keeps freezing any thoughts?
<MasterShrak> Yancho it should
<Starnestommy> Apogee: yes
<lolmaus> Pici: it's debian's auto created partition. Should be ext3.
<usr13> Webdevotion: You basically only need three things to happen.  1) Have the IP set within the proper range that router is using.  2) Set the router's IP as default gateway, (sudo /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.1). 3) Add proper nameserver IP addresses to resolv.conf, (nameserver 208.67.222.222)
<prince_jammys> lolmaus: and sudo fdisk -l shows this device to be ext3?
<MasterShrak> lolmaus have you tried mounting it without a -t  option?
<Webdevotion> usr13: I know this is a stupid, silly situation, but I've been working on this for hours in the last couple of days
<usr13> Webdevotion: But if the router is set up properly and broadcasts proper IP info and nameservers and all that, you should be able to set to dhcp and it will do all that for you.
<Webdevotion> usr13: I'm using a static ip for this box, because it is a servre
<lolmaus> MasterShrak: i did. See above.
<Webdevotion> usr13: but my other machines work well with dhcp
<usr13> Webdevotion: If you can ping outside IP addresses and not domain names, then you have narrowed the problem down to an inability to resolve domain names.
<zmijunkie> Hi, I am trying to upgrade using /usr/bin/update-manager through a remote X11-Session - seems to get stucked when downloading package 19 ...
<lolmaus> prince_jammys: oh dam'... It says: unable to execute, i/o error :(
<Webdevotion> usr13: yes, but how do I resolve domain names > by setting the correct ones in resolv.conf, right?
<krammer> is there a program i can run to see if my machine is running properly?
<usr13> Webdevotion: Paste your /etc/resolv.conf file so we can see it.
<usr13> Webdevotion: yes
<Yancho> MasterShrak ok the usb pendrive was found as usb2 .. how can i disable it to unplug it now please?
<prince_jammys> lolmaus: that problem is beyond me, but obviously something is up over there
<Webdevotion> usr13:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56508/
<MasterShrak> Yancho is it mounted? if not just unplug it, otherwise you have to unmount it first
<MasterShrak> lolmaus sounds like a bad partition, run e2fsck on it maybe?
<usr13> Webdevotion: Looks good.
<Yancho> MasterShrak : /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdisk-1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<usr13> Webdevotion: What do you get when you issue command:  host av.com
<usr13> ?
<MasterShrak> Yancho sudo umount /dev/sdb1    then unplug it
<usr13> Webdevotion: Paste it for us to see.
<lolmaus> prince_jammys: MasterShrak: sounds like a badly burnt livecd! Should reburn it
<fliegenderfrosch> is there a way of controling amarok with multimedia keys under ubuntu? they work in the gnome preferences, but amarok just ignores them, when i try to set them in amarok's preferences
<Pici> fliegenderfrosch: Theres a plugin/script for amarok (use the internal plugin adding thing) to allow you to use the gnome multimedia keys
<MasterShrak> lolmaus do you konw for a fact that the partition is good?
<Yancho> ok thanks MasterShrak now I can start with the usb2 hdd :)
<mino> zmijunkie: hmm your problem with the stucked downloads in apt-get or aptitude is here the same... but only since 2 weeks
<Pici> fliegenderfrosch: I dont have it in front of me so I'm not sure what its all exactly called.
<Webdevotion> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56509/
<lolmaus> MasterShrak: the i/o error concerns the livecd, not the partition. The partition is good, i'm sure.
<Ashnal> so i reatrt my computer and now ubuntu doesnt detect any sound devices, even my onboard sound
<usr13> Webdevotion: You are resolving domain names.  You are connected to the internet and resolving domain names.
<zmijunkie> @mino: maybe I have to retry upgrading using a real monitor, which is shame
<Webdevotion> usr13: yes
<usr13> Webdevotion: Shouldn't be a problem.
<Webdevotion> usr13: I understand that
<MasterShrak> lolmaus ok id try a reburn of the livecd, or if you have another one laying around try that maybe
<usr13> Webdevotion: Then what is the problem?
<MasterShrak> lolmaus just for kicks, type mount    and check if its already mounted
<Webdevotion> usr13: I can't use apt-get install because of this problem
<prince_jammys> lolmaus: if you reburn, reburn slow -- 4X
<MasterShrak> lolmaus sometimes things get auto-mounted, although with that error i doubt thats whats happening
<usr13> Webdevotion: what exactly are you trying to install?
<vinay> hi
<MasterShrak> hello vinay
<vinay> how to create partitions?
<Webdevotion> usr13: eg capistrano gem for rails deployment
<lolmaus> MasterShrak: nope it's not mounted :)
<AHA> vinay, with the gparted partition tool
<vinay> hi MasterShrak
<MasterShrak> ok lolmaus, just a thought, yea id try a different livecd
<usr13> Webdevotion: What error do you get?
<mino> vinay: with fdisk
<MasterShrak> !gparted | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<AHA> vinay, sudo apt-get install gparted
<amenado> vinay-> you have a hard disk with spaces to partition?
<fliegenderfrosch> Pici: Thanks, i'll look for it
<vinay> thx
<ubuntux> hi i got random lockups in hardy, does anyone know how to troubleshoot that?
<prince_jammys> vinay: get the live CD
<mino> ubuntux: its not stable!
<MasterShrak> !hardy | ubuntux
<ubotu> ubuntux: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Webdevotion> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56511/
<ubuntux> yea yeah i know its not stable
<Spencerical> Webdevotion: do you eat cds or diskettes?
<zmijunkie> @mino: I am trying apt-get update now ...
<spark_> hey guys
<MasterShrak> ubuntux ask in #ubuntu+1
<Spencerical> Hey spark_
<Webdevotion> usr13: cd roms
<MasterShrak> hello spark_
<mino> ubuntux: so why you wonder that you get lockups?
<Webdevotion> Spencerical: cd roms
<mino> zmijunkie: please use mino: instead of @mino: :) or you are not highlighting me
<zmijunkie> @mino: I get stuck at the same package: de.archive.ubuntu.com (141.30.3.82)]
<lolmaus> MasterShrak: prince_jammys: Pici: thank you, i'll try.
<spark_> i got a problem installing ubuntu on a friends laptop. gparted doenst work and cfdisk just gives a error like " primary partition ends in ... cylinder" anyone knows what this means?
<Spencerical> Webdevotion: that' s good to konw.
<Spencerical> know*
<prince_jammys> lolmaus: good luck
<mino> zmijunkie: hmm have you tried another mirror?
<usr13> Webdevotion: The problem is not with the internet connection.  I think the package name is wrong.
<mino> !mirror | zmijunkie
<ubotu> zmijunkie: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Webdevotion> usr13: http://www.capify.org/install
<zmijunkie> I get stuck at a server called de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Webdevotion> usr13: there is the exact code I use
<zmijunkie> it is locate at 141.76.2.3
<amenado> spark_-> umm those are linux commands, how are you getting these results?
<MasterShrak> zmijunkie try different mirrors
<mino> in my solution another mirror didnt fix it, sometimes it still lockup in the download process, if i abort and start again he has already downloaded it
<billytwowilly> what's the name of the virtual machine software that looks kind of like vmware but is open?
<Starnestommy> billytwowilly: virtualbox?
<MasterShrak> yea virtualbox
<NthDegree> billytwowilly: Virtualbox has an OSS Edition
<spark_> amenado: i tried installing it normal. but as gparted wanted to partion the hdd the installation stops with an error. so i tried to use gparted manually: same error
<billytwowilly> NthDegree: thanks.
<vinay> random lockups in hardy   http://www.google.com/search?q=random+lockups+in+hardy&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enIN262IN262
<NthDegree> I wouldn't recommend using it though
<MasterShrak> NthDegree why not?
<NthDegree> it has issues with kernels > 2.6.18 with random lockups from my experience
<Pici> !hardy | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<NthDegree> older VB versions lockup
<MasterShrak> NthDegree interesting, ive never really had problems with it, although i havent used it in a few months
<NthDegree> newer ones "Abort"
<zmijunkie> apt-get update   tries a different mirror now ...
<amenado> spark_-> when you say tried to use it manually, you're running gparted from windows or linux?
<spark_> ubuntu live sorry
<spark_> both gparted and cfdisk trying to use from ubuntu live cd
<NthDegree> MasterShrak: This is only with x64 mind you, old-fashioned IA-32 may be different
<amenado> spark_-> and if you try  fdisk  same?
<MasterShrak> ic
<amenado> !who | spark_
<ubotu> spark_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usr13> Webdevotion: Dont know about gem
<usr13> Webdevotion: Have never used gem
<Yancho> I am trying to use gparted to partition a IDE 160 GB HDD on a USB2 mount - Partitioning as 80GB for linux (ext3) and 80GB for Windows (NTFS). Should I create the Ubuntu partition as Primary Partition / Extended?
<Rcommander> Ok guys i have the wierdest question ever
<spark_> amenado: fdisk starts but i dont know how to use it... and i think the installation has to use gparted anyway to create swap and root ?!
<NthDegree> Yancho: I recommend Primary. all bootable partitions should be primary
<Pici> Rcommander: Try us ;)
<Yancho> NthDegree it won't be bootable .. i am just using it to store some files
<Rcommander> i am using Azerus, as a bt client, it downloaded the 2 gig file, saved it to my home folder, but I can't see the file, i force a re-check and says the file is there...the location is also showing as my home folder but i can't see the file
<Pici> Rcommander: Does the filename start with a . ?
<amenado> spark_-> easy to use,  from livecd terminal, type  fdisk /dev/sdb  assuming its second drive
<Magishen> Guys I'm pretty much new to Ubuntu and I just downloaded unrar-nonfree, the question is how do I install it?
<Rcommander> nope
<Rcommander> starts with a "J
<Rcommander> i mean "J"
<ubuntu_szekely> hello
<NthDegree> Yancho: in that case extended will be perfectly fine regardless of the system =]
<vinay> is Gobuntu worth trying out??
<helpy> hi all
<vinay> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu
<helpy> is someone here from pakistan ?
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<amenado> Magishen-> you downloaded how?
<Pici> !away > IBEGONE (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Yancho> NthDegree if i do it primary will it screw the boot ?
<Magishen> from the site - http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy-backports/source/unrar-nonfree
<vinay> from INDIA
<Intangir> how do i see the system statistics for my CPU and video card? i need to know how fast it thinks my video card and CPU are
<spark_> amenado: but what to do if fdisk works? the installation uses gparted anyway
<LadyNikon> helpy: please stay on topic with the channel.
<prince_jammys> Webdevotion: are you sure that is the package name?
<helpy> umm ok
<Rcommander> so anyone willing to take a shot at the azereus issue?
<NthDegree> Yancho: it shouldn't do, because there is a "bootable" mark for the partition you're meant to boot from
<helpy> i have want to install wamp server
<Webdevotion> prince_jammys: yes, very very sure :)
<polm> Can I reduce the amount of CPU load that the Flash plugin places on my Ubuntu/Gutsy?
<helpy> please help with that.
<amenado> spark_-> having to format a hd with fdisk is an alternative to gparted or cfdisk
<helpy> my c://localhost asks password and i dont know what it is.
<Webdevotion> prince_jammys: http://www.capify.org/download
<helpy> i want to install joomla actually.
<MasterShrak> Intangir cat /proc/cpuinfo   for cpu, not sure what gfx card would be
<Magishen> amendo:
<helpy> i was wondering if someone could help me.
<NthDegree> polm: if it is on x86_64 you can easily
 * yogurt2ungue_ is back.. gone 1 minute, and 30 seconds.
 * yogurt2ungue_ is back.. gone 1 minute, and 30 seconds.
<Pici> helpy: This is the Ubuntu support channel, Windows help in ##windows
<lolmaus> MasterShrak: prince_jammys: Pici: I've booted from a dvd instead of cd. It worked fine! My dvd-rom seems to fail reading cds
<Intangir> MasterShrak: thx
<Intangir> looks like my CPU is right
<MasterShrak> lolmaus good to hear :)
<NthDegree> polon x86_64 you can renice nspluginviewer when it runs :P
<Yancho> NthDegree so Primary it is :)
<amenado> Magishen-> try apt-get install unrar
<prince_jammys> lolmaus: good
<Intangir> my bios got reset and i have no idea if i got the settings right
<andres_> HOLA
<spark_> amenado: yipp i know. what i mean: the ubuntu graphics isntallation uses gparted to create root and swap partition. so: wo'nt be of any use if fdisk works ? or am i wrong?
<andres_> HELLO
<yogurt2ungue_> lol
<jpatrick> !away > yogurt2ungue_
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<polm> NthDegree: this is just a plain o;
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<MasterShrak> Intangir lspci -vv    may give you useful information about your vid card
<jpatrick> !ops | Intangir
<yogurt2ungue_> lol
<ubotu> Intangir: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<polm> NthDegree: this is just a plain ol' x86 system. Not 64.
<MasterShrak> dont kik Intangir
<amenado> spark_-> you are having issues using the others, now if you use fdisk just to set the partition, then you can restart your install upon fixing it with fdisk
<Pici> MasterShrak: twas a typo ;)
<CreativeEmbassy> hey all!
<MasterShrak> :)
<NthDegree> polm, not sure in that case.. I suppose you could choose low quality on things
<MasterShrak> hello CreativeEmbassy
<spark_> ok thx amenado i will give it a try
<khelll> how to install realplay plugin with firefox?
<Pici> Rcommander: What are you using to check for the file? nautilus? the terminal?
<MasterShrak> !multimedia | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Intangir> jpatrick: what was that?
<vinay> is xubuntu worth trying out?
<jpatrick> Intangir: typoe, sorry
<usr13> Webdevotion:  Join the Capistrano mailing list: http://www.capify.org/community
<N6REJ> Whats the status of the 64bit world these days as it relates to *nix?
<MasterShrak> vinay it is if you have a rather slow machine
<Rcommander> Pici, nautilus, one other wierd thing i just removed azereus and installed bt, and when i try to re-run the torrent and try to choose a save location i can see the folder with my torrent but when i go directly to the home folder i can'
<N6REJ> i'm looking at either server or studio edition
<Rcommander> can't*
<NthDegree> vinay: Xubuntu uses the XFCE desktop environment, you can easily try it out if you so wish =]
<MasterShrak> N6REJ i run 64 bit for all my linux needs :)
<N6REJ> or ideally both lol
<usr13> NthDegree: Does it look like gnome?
<N6REJ> MasterShrak can wine run in a 64 bit world?
<Pici> Rcommander: press ctrl-h when you're in nautilus in that folder and see if its there.
<MasterShrak> N6REJ java and flash have been problems in the past, although they seem to run just fine now :)
<NthDegree> usr13: not particularly
<prince_jammys> Webdevotion: the problem is that you can't install that ruby gem, correct?
<MasterShrak> N6REJ yes wine runs fine
<N6REJ> MasterShrak nice!
<mengedej> nautilus and filezilla dont pick the proper file type for ftp transfers, where can I see the current config for nautilus?
<MasterShrak> N6REJ it runs in 32 bit mode though, but no worried :)
<Rcommander> Pici, ya its there
<MasterShrak> worries*
<NthDegree> usr13: the basic menu is tweaked to look similar but otherwise it isn't much like GNOME
<N6REJ> MasterShrak yeah i would expect that but that is just fine by me.
<usr13> NthDegree: I saw I guy's xubuntu desktop at my LOG on saturday and it looked just like gnome.
<N6REJ> sweet!
<Rcommander> Pici, its not hidden either
<CreativeEmbassy> anyone familiar with running vlc behind a proxy?
<N6REJ> MasterShrak had an experience with the studio distro?
<NthDegree> usr13: yeah the menu at the top does... but try using the settings bits :P
<CreativeEmbassy> I had an issue I brought here several days ago, I finally tried all of them and nothing worked... :-/
<Rcommander> n6rej, sorry to butt in, but gotta say love studio
<MasterShrak> N6REJ no, but its just ubuntu with extra softare i believe, no real differences and you could make regular ubuntu run just the same afaik
<N6REJ> Rcommander no pleas do it fine
<CreativeEmbassy> I'm trying to play a shoutcast stream, but I'm behind an ISA proxy
<N6REJ> yeah i would expect that
<Pici> N6REJ: It has a different kernel than Regular Ubuntu/Kubuntu.  Join #ubuntustudio for more info.
<CreativeEmbassy> everything else behind the proxy works
<N6REJ> lets move over there guys
<MasterShrak> Pici i was not aware it had a different kernel, is it patched or just config'ed differently?
<NthDegree> Pici: a realtime patch is hardly anything that much different :P
<HEP85> UbuntuStudio has another theme , other software preinstalled (mostly multimedia) and uses the realtime-kernel
<Pici> NthDegree: Yes, but its not exactly the same.
<Rcommander> Pici, besides that being hidden when i didn't press ctrl-h , how do i get SopCast installed, all my ubuntu forum hours have proved futile
<vinay> wht bout edubuntu? is it useful for engineering students like me??
<N6REJ> or not lol
<NthDegree> vinay: not particularly
<Pici> Rcommander: I'm not familiar with sopcast, sorry.
<N6REJ> tell me more about the RTK?
<MasterShrak> vinay i think its more for school computers, like in a lab or something
<NthDegree> you can install edubuntu stuff through the virtual package
<Rcommander> vinay, i believe you can get all software downloaded in regular ubuntu that comes with edu
<Pici> vinay: The education pacakges are all in the normal Ubuntu repositories.
<N6REJ> edu has "lite" functions built in, its really geared for K-12 setting
<captmorgan> Hello, quick question is there a way to re-install Ubuntu itself leaving my files (i.e pictures muisc) alone?
<MasterShrak> captmorgan is your /home directory residing on a different partition?
<captmorgan> sadly no
<vinay> <MasterShrak> <NthDegree> thx 4 d replies
<MasterShrak> may be tough then, i dont think the ubuntu installer will install without formatting /
<lollo> !warcraft
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<captmorgan> MasterSkrak I have the ability to network stuff to my laptop, just trying to save a step
<kane77> how can I find out what program uses certain port?
<Distro^Junkie> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! <--- what's needed for this ?
<NthDegree> kane77: netstat -ap | less
<Pici> kane77: if its running, use: netstat -tanp | grep programname
<MasterShrak> captmorgan that would be your best bet, i would also, during the reinstall make a seperate /home partition so you can easily do re-installs if needed
<NthDegree> that should tell you what software is listening on what ports
<sam_> hello, i have an ubuntu laptop and a windows desktop and im trying to transfer large files between them but i only have about the next ten minutes so is there a way i can do it without software?
<cee> does anyone know a good howto for undeleting files from a memorycard from a camera?
<NthDegree> or /etc/services for a complete list of ports and intended uses
<MasterShrak> !samba | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lollo> i've ubuntu 7.10 .... what is Ubuntu-x86 ? ? ? ? ? ? can i follow a guide to install a game for it ?
<captmorgan> MasterSkrak I will for sure be doing that this time around
<zmijunkie> my sources.list contains a defect mirror "de.archive.ubuntu.com" what can I do about this now
<vinay> Ubuntu-x86 is for AMD 64 bit microprocessors
<Pici> zmijunkie: Go to System>Administration>Software sources and pick a different mirror.
<MasterShrak> actually not
<SecretLine> Vinay.... are u sure?
<NthDegree> vinay: Ubuntu x64 :P
<SecretLine> lol
<NW2190> Does anyone know of a way to salvage a MyBook that isn't recognized by windows or linux computers?
<SecretLine> x64 or amd64
<NthDegree> NW2190: hex edit? XD
<MasterShrak> x86 is for 32-bit processors, x86_64 is for 64 bit
<zmijunkie> your funny I cannot go to System>Administration>Software sources
<usr13> NW2190: What is a MyBook?
<Pici> zmijunkie: Why not?
<zmijunkie> I am on a remote X11-Session
<kane77> NthDegree, Pici, thank you.. I've just spent about half an hour debugging my program.. I didn't realised that the specified port can be in use by other program :D
<zmijunkie> ;-)
<eddyMul> i'm thinking about getting the dell inspiron 1420m + ubuntu. because i'm no hardware geek, i wonder if (1) is it 64 bit?, and (2) does it support "virtualization in the processor"?
<Pici> kane77: No problem
<NW2190> usr13: its a USB connected external hard drive.
<deep> sydney.irc.ibm.com
<Magishen> Is there anyway of getting shockwave without using wine?
<wobbo> how do i delete email messages permanently from my trashbin in evolution
<Pici> Magishen: Nope.
<usr13> NW2190: Could be bad cable?
<MasterShrak> eddyMul youd ahve to know what processor it is, chances are it will, hard to say if its going to be 64 bit ubuntu on it or not, but you could easily install it on there since you konw the hardware will work
<unagi> anyone know how to get the side buttons of a logitech mouse working?
<Magishen> Omg thats shit as, why doens't adobe create one?
<Pici> Magishen: Unless you want to run some other virutalization setup.
<usr13> NW2190: Could be bad power supply?
<Pici> !language | |
<ubotu> |: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NW2190> usr13: Ya I'm kind of thinking that. I was just wondering if I could take it apart and get the actual hard drive out of it
<usr13> NW2190: I'm sure you can.
<NW2190> usr13: Well it lights up and all so I think its getting power.
<lollo> guys how can i see the files in a .iso file ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
<eddyMul> MasterShrak: i c....
<vinay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<vinay> INTEL VERSIONS R i386
<Ashnal> so no ubuntu doesnt detect my graphics card anymore
<MasterShrak> lollo mount it
<vinay> <NthDegree> vinay: Ubuntu x64 :P  why????
<lollo> with which program ? ? ? thx master
<zmijunkie> @lollo mount -o loop $Distfiles/$ISO /mnt
<usr13> lollo: mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/iso
<MasterShrak> lollo with mount :)
<^root^> I have this problem. Everytime i logout my session details are reset to default like themes, icons, other settings. I check system > pref, its okay
<zmijunkie> sorry , replace $Distfiles/$ISO with myIso.iso, lollo
<usr13> lollo: First:  mkdir /mnt ; mkdir /mnt/iso
<NthDegree> vinay: because it's called x64 for AMD64 not x86 lol
<MasterShrak> vinay x86 is 32bit x86_64 (as the link you pasted says) is for 64 bit
<lollo> ...... moment guys .... which string must i write ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !iso > lollo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<MasterShrak> lollo sudo mount -t iso9960 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<MasterShrak> iso9660 ****
<Ashnal> can anyone help me with my graphics problem?
<lollo> ok master * * * * *********** thx
<MasterShrak> Ashnal whats the graphics card?
<Ashnal> mastershrak nvidia geforce 6600
<lollo> why iso9960 ? Oo
<NthDegree> Ashnal: Turbocache?
<MasterShrak> iso9660  not 9960
<vinay> lollo, use http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
<usr13> lollo: because that is the filesystem type
<AHA> Is there a way to "extend" a partition using gparted? I looked, but the "resize/move" option was grayed out.
<Ashnal> nthdegree:that word means nothing to me
<onesandzeros> hello all.  Is there a package that'll make xorgcfg or xorgconfigurator available?
<NthDegree> Ashnal: is it a 6600 Turbocache or a regular 6600?
<vinay> welcome  magical_trevsky
<lollo> vinay i've to purchase it
<Ashnal> nthdegree: i would assume regular
<Pici> onesandzeros: Not that I know of. Just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ashnal> nthdegree:its a couple years old agp card
<danand> AHA - you probably need to shrink the partition next to it first
<AHA> i have 10gigs of unallocated space
<danand> AHA - are you running as root?
<Ashnal> nthdegree: and it was working fine for  3 weeks or so, with compiz and everything...
<NthDegree> Ashnal: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AHA> no
<AHA> ill try that
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - W E L C O M E !
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - W E L C O M E !
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - W E L C O M E !
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - W E L C O M E !
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - W E L C O M E !
<FloodBot1> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonsky> hi ho
<NthDegree> !ops
<lollo> master what's the path to mount point ? i wanna see the files into the iso file
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<onesandzeros> Pici: ok thanks
<jpatrick> hmm
<MasterShrak> lollo you have to create a place to mount it
<NthDegree> oh ffs
<antonsky> ist das repository momentan down oder stimmt bei mir was nciht
<MasterShrak> lollo sudo mkdir /mnt/iso   woudl be a good idea, then just put /mnt/iso  as your mount point
<NthDegree> antonsky: try #ubuntu-de
 * MasterShrak brb
<antonsky> sry
<aO|DBlade-DX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-Fe-IwAPA8
<lollo> ok , like /media/dvdiso
<AHA> danand, same thing when running as root
<vinay> lollo http://thepiratebay.org/search/Power%20ISO/0/7/300
<vinay> use wine to run ti
<danand> AHA - have you left clicked on the partition you want to resize first?
<vinay> i mean: use wine to run it
<MasterShrak> vinay please dont link to sites like that here, also poweriso has a linux version
<MasterShrak> vinay also, you dont need it to mount isos
<danand> AHA - ie so its highlighted?
<AHA> danand, yes
<AHA> Would booting into the system rescue cd and using gparted there work better?
<void^> vinay: there's a linux utility on http://poweriso.com/download.htm
<michitomo> How can I add a user? I have deleted first user after install and tried useradd but the user seems restricted.
<danand> AHA - hmmm.... not sure whats wrong there! sorry
<MasterShrak> michitomo sudo useradd ?
<vinay> how to get ubuntu source code?
<MasterShrak> vinay source code of what?
<vinay> how to understand it? i'm a beginner
<Zedde> Hello, I have tried to install my Philips webcam SPC1000nc  anyone who can help me ?  I found some info but it's old
<vinay> how to get UBUNTUsource code?
<Pici> vinay: apt-get source packagename
<michitomo> i tried useradd in recovery mode
<MasterShrak> vinay i doubt you would want to look at the source code, it would take lifetimes to read and go through it all
<michitomo> sudo and other system settings seems not work in the new user
<lollo> Master it says "file system file unknown "
<MasterShrak> vinay instead you can view the source code of specific packages, as Pici suggested, or the kernel sources are always interesting :)
<christian_> hi
<lollo> type*
<MasterShrak> lollo did you use -i iso9660  in there?
<MasterShrak> -t*
<christian_> can sum1 help me with my left click to open
<MasterShrak> wow i cant type
<emma> Something really really weird is happening to my system.
<MasterShrak> emma what is that?
<vinay> GUYS, i wanna see source code of UBUNTU. Atleast how to improve it?   i'm a beginner
<emma> All the files I had on my desktop are missing. And when I click on the restart icon there is no response.
<Pici> vinay: For what package?
<MasterShrak> eww
<vinay> that's the thrill of linux, right
<lollo> -t iso.. -o
<danand> michitomo - check that your new user is part of the admin group ie type groups in a terminal and see if admin comes up
<emma> When I go to a terminal and cd Desktop  ls I can see all the files that are supposed to be there.
<lollo> Master -t iso.. -o
<christian_> emma u have to make a new panel
<MasterShrak> lollo and it still says unknown partition type?
<vinay> Pici for UBUNTU OS
<christian_> same thing happened to me
<emma> A new pannel?
<Mrdiaz> hi, I need to decompress a .rar file. What can I use?
<michitomo> thanks danand trying that
<MasterShrak> lollo you need iso9660 is that what you are using?
<lollo> yes , i've used -t and -o and says unknown :s
<bleh_> Can anyone help me with reseting the apache2 filetypes to default they are all messed up any idea
<christian_> just mimic the panel u have or make ur own
<MasterShrak> Mrdiaz sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Mrdiaz> thanks, let me try that!
<Pici> vinay: Ubuntu is made up of many different components.  The kernel, gnome and its associated packages, program packages, etc.
<michitomo> ok I seems need to restart my computer with recovery mode
<emma> Wait, all of a sudden the 'retart? 'log off' box came up which I was pressing about 4 minutes ago.
<emma> So it does work only it is lagging very strangely.
<Mrdiaz> "Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mrdiaz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mrdiaz> is only available from another source
<Mrdiaz> "
<MasterShrak> Mrdiaz sorry its not unrar-nonfree its just unrar
<michitomo> i will report if it works
<MasterShrak> !paste | Mrdiaz
<ubotu> Mrdiaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mrdiaz> gotcha
<lollo> Master any idea ? sigh i only wanna see the files into this iso file !
<same1> Hello, i just connected first time to the inet and now id like to update totem music player cause i opened a mp3 file and it said that i got do dl codecs. then i update a list where two updates get listed. but everytime i try to click the square for installing it sais you got to reload list ... y that?
<emma> I've never had gnome lagging, why would that happen
<MasterShrak> lollo paste to me the exact command you are typing
<vinay> <Mrdiaz> http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
<redmonkey> vinay: ubuntu is just the name of a linux distribution. the core of ubuntu is the linux kernel, which you can get at www.kernel.org
<MasterShrak> emma have you recently done some upgrades? maybe a reboot is in order
<bleh_> can anyone help me with apache2 ?
<Mrdiaz> I tried that vinay
<Makuseru> hi, every time i try to start blender i get a "Segmentation Fault" ive tried reinstalling multipul times and dowling the version off the website, but i can still never get it to work. anyone know how i can fix this?
<Mrdiaz> but dunno where to go from there
<christylez> ei can sum1 help me with ma double click
<emma> This is really weird to me. I didn't think Ubuntu had problems like this. I'll try rebooting.
<[chr0n0s]> how do i remove the top panel in gnome ??
<MasterShrak> vinay dont link people to things that they can get from the repositories
<lollo> MasterShrak,  sudo mount -t iso9960 -o loop /media/hda1/WoW.iso /media/
<vinay> k
<emma> Do you get how I'm describing it though? (1) None of the files that are on my desktop are even showing up, when I clicked on the 'reboot' icon at the top, it didn't respond for like 4 minutes.
<christylez> right click delete
<Pici> [chr0n0s]: Right click on a blank spot on the panel and go to delete panel.
<danand> same1 - can you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list?
<vinay>   i'm a beginner
<MasterShrak> Mrdiaz you fist need to enable universe and multiverse: system > administration > software sources and check the all the boxes, then run sudo apt-get install unrar
<christylez> ei can sum1 help me with ma double click
<Pici> !ask | christylez
<ubotu> christylez: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[chr0n0s]> Pici, it's greyed out
<Mrdiaz> ok here I go
<MasterShrak> lollo you cant mount it to /media if the iso is in that directory, make a different directory, like /media/iso to mount it to: sudo mkdir /media/iso
<vinay> Pici, if I want to someday work on linux, including "improving" a distro, HOW SHOULD I BEGIN??
<lollo> okyz thx
<MasterShrak> vinay sorry, i dont mean to be a big meanie, its just that almost anything that you install in ubuntu can be done from the repositories, no need to go looking for programs ;)
<Yancho> I am trying to install an IDE HDD in a USB2 enclosure - but when plugging it into UBUNTU it is not displaying - anything I can check if it is working please?
<christylez> can sum1 help me with ma double click when ever i double left click on icon in desktop it wont open the only way is to right click same thing happens in gaim
<Pici> vinay: Take a look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<vinay> redmonkey THX
<Mrdiaz> MasterShrak, thanks its working!
<vinay> how to open .bz2 files?
<|Dreams|> whats better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<MasterShrak> Yancho lsusb    will tell you if its recognized or not
<Pici> vinay: tar xjvf file.bz2
<danand> vinay bzip2 -d file.bz2
<|Dreams|> or r they exactly the same cept for kde
<christylez> dreams ubuntu has more support so dats ma answer lol
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| just the desktop environment gnome or kde
<Pici> |Dreams|:exactly the same
<lollo> MasterShrak,  the same result ... unknown fyle system type ... :(
<wobbo> Is there anyone with an sollution for this compiz window title bar bug? http://www.documentjes.nl/uploads/compizbug.jpg
<|Dreams|> ok thanks everyone
<christylez> np
<christylez> can sum1 help me with ma double click when ever i double left click on icon in desktop it wont open the only way is to right click same thing happens in gaim ty
<|Dreams|> i have been using kubuntu for a while now though and am happy with it apart from cant get one program i need working to work
<|Dreams|> haha
<MasterShrak> lollo use iso9660 not iso9960
<vinay> What's better/more stable overall? Going straight to Kubuntu or running Ubuntu and adding KDE?
<vinay> There probably is no such animal as better/more stable. It all depends on your preferences. If you have any preference for Gnome and its applications but want to use KDE or its applications, then by all means install Ubuntu and then add KDE.
<vinay> In my case I have little love for Gnome [flame war begins again, no doubt], so I installed Kubuntu. After a moderately rough upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, it's been rock solid. I've upgraded to KDE 3.5 and it's still rock solid. I keep hearing mutterings that Kubuntu is less stable, but I've seen no evidence of that on my own systems. I believe that this is an urban myth.
<vinay> My $.02. The only disadvantage to running Kubuntu is the prevailing attitude(s) in Ubuntu land. Most of the helpful hints you find in posts on the forums (except for the KDE forums) are very much Gnome-centric, and Kubuntu remains a poor stepchild for much of Ubuntu land. This in spite of Shuttleworth's comments that both are to be treated equally.
<Yancho> MasterShrak : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d3a2e60e8 :S no idea if it does
<MasterShrak> !paste | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> vinay: please don't
<vinay> k         http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-110635.html
<lollo> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS MASTERSHRAK !!!!!!!
<MasterShrak> Yancho hmm, not quite the info i was looking for lol, how about sudo fdisk -l     ? (thats a lowercase L)
<christylez> can sum1 plz help me with ma double click when ever i double left click on icon in desktop it wont open the only way is to right click same thing happens in gaim
<michitomo> thanks danand it works with adding the user to group admin
<same1> what to do when audio doesnt work? he recognized my audio card but every test sound fails ...
<danand> michitomo - np :)
<MasterShrak> !sound | same1
<ubotu> same1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ashnal> nthdegree: okay well i fixed my resolution now...but it still wont let me reenable desktop effects
<|Dreams|> okay next question lol
<emma> Rebooting seems to have fixed it. I don't understand that at all. Why is technology finicky
<same1> thx
<|Dreams|> grr well i have tried and failed cannot get xdvdmulleter working in linux and dont want to go back to windows
<|Dreams|> and dont want dual boot
<Yancho> MasterShrak : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d467184c0 - before it was being found - i tried to use gparted - failed - then i removed it and replugged it again and now not showing
<NthDegree> Ashnal: you need to install nvidia drivers for the kernel version you are using
<MasterShrak> emma alot of times when you upgrade things, its still running the old version, which can cause problems, after upgrades i always suggest a reboot, jsut to make sure you are running a "clean" instance
<christylez> can sum1 help me with ma double click when ever i double left click on icon in desktop it wont open the only way is to right click same thing happens in gaim
<Ashnal> nthdegree:so youre saying everytime theres a kernel update i need to reinstall the drivers?
<MasterShrak> emma although its not always required, a good idea, especially after large upgrades and kernel upgrades
<emma> Hm.
<MasterShrak> Ashnal did you install them manually?
<NthDegree> Ashnal: if the drivers aren't updated to the same time as the kernel then yes
<Daenyth|Work> I'm having a wierd issue with a laptop keyboard. It was working normally before, but now it's acting like the "Fn" key is inverted -- I have to press it to get normal keys, if it's not pressed and I use keys with functions, it calls the functions
<MasterShrak> Daenyth|Work is there an fn lock option, that you can hit to disable that?
<christylez> my double left click to open wont work
<NthDegree> MasterShrak: he did it via repos but his drivers didn't get updated to the same time as the kernel by the looks of
<MasterShrak> Daenyth|Work fn+scroll lock or soemthing usually
<Daenyth|Work> I don't know. I'm not familiar with Ubuntu really. I looked around under prefs -> keyboard but I didn't see any such thing
<Ashnal> nthdegree: the restricted driver manager says the nvidia driver is enabled, but not in use
<Daenyth|Work> hmm
<Daenyth|Work> brb lemme check
<afancy> Hi, does anybody know how to change the font of Content,like webpage, editor?
<MasterShrak> Ashnal edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file and make sure the driver is nvidia and not nv or vesa
<Daenyth|Work> MasterShrak: thanks so much, that was the exact problem
<MasterShrak> Daenyth|Work :)
<vinay>  if I want to someday work on linux, including "improving" a distro, HOW SHOULD I BEGIN?? Pici, ur link is not suitable for a beginner
<christylez> can sum1 help me with ma double click when ever i double left click on icon in desktop it wont open the only way is to right click same thing happens in gaim
<MasterShrak> vinay its hard to answer such a question, there are so many different things that you could help improve, and to do all of them would be simply impossible, if i were you i would just use it for awhile, become familiar with the environment then start recognizing things that interest you and go from there
<cleaton> vinay, you can join a group maybe help ubuntu with different tasks
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why my side buttons dont send any events to xev?
<MasterShrak> unagi type dmesg after hitting one of the keys, and see if it tells you to use a setkeycodes command
<cleaton> vinay, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<JoshJ> WTF? I loaded up CCSM and set "Next indow (No popup)" to Alt+Tab and disabled "Next window", now alt-tab's not working
<kane77> how do I quit screen while leaving the programs running?
<diego_> holas alguine habla español
<Starnestommy> kane77: ctrl+a then d
<MasterShrak> !es | diego_
<ubotu> diego_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kane77> Starnestommy, thank you
<diego_> hey alguien habla español
<Yancho> MasterShrak any idea please?
<vinay> <MasterShrak> THANKSSSSSSSS. UR THE BEST SUPPORT IN THIS IRC.
<|Dreams|> god i hate MICROSOFT!!!!!!!!!
<vinay> <cleaton> THX
 * |Dreams| goe son warpath
<MasterShrak> Yancho sorry, did it show anything when you typed: sudo fdisk -l
<MasterShrak> lol thx vinay :)
<Yancho> MasterShrak : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d467184c0 - before it was being found - i tried to use gparted - failed - then i removed it and replugged it again and now not showing
<vinay> I'LL FOLLOW UR ADVICE
<|Dreams|> any got any expiereince with mono
<sputty01> hi guys, ive been a bit dumb and i changed my home directory to somewhere where i have no permissons, is there a way to change my home directory again using terminal? (i cant start a gnome session)
<keong> i installed gusty at my laptop. however, my screen get in black color under startup screen. it revert to normal color after login. how to fix it
<unagi> MasterShrak: i dont see anything in dmesg but if xev doesnt see it then its not recieving it
<MasterShrak> unagi i always saw messages in dmesg for keys that werent recognized in xev, but you may need to mess with your xorg.conf a bit to tell it that your mouse has extra buttons
<vinay> <|Dreams|> SAME PINCH!!!hehe :) :)
<|Dreams|> on this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167749 the man at the botoom says he apt-get reinstall etc etc what do i type in to do what he did
<Jupp2> I recently did a clean reinstall of my Ubuntu and now I find that Totem does not play my h.264 quicktime files as nice as it used to, any ideas why is this?
<Yancho> MasterShrak did u get the msg now? :)
<MasterShrak> Yancho well it looks like its /dev/sda but you unpluged and replugged it, it could have been mounted at the time, which may cause issues, but sudo fdisk -l  doesnt show a /dev/sdXX device anymore?
<Yancho> dev/sda is a pen drive i have there
<MasterShrak> Yancho oh, ok then, well the external should be /dev/sdb then, if its being recognized
<unagi> Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<unagi> what is that
<Silvercircle> HI, please can you tell me the german ubuntu chan?
<Yancho> MasterShrak i unmounted it .. :|
<Starnestommy> Silvercircle: #ubuntu-de
<Silvercircle> thanks
<MasterShrak> unagi i would consult the forums, theres a very good chance someone else has done this
<Yancho> MasterShrak and i also restarted afterwards
<vinay> Jupp2 http://www.google.com/search?q=Totem+does+not+play+my+h.264+quicktime+files&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enIN262IN262
<MasterShrak> unagi emulate3buttons is for when you hit the left and right buttons at the same time it will act as a middle click i think
<syru> it for 2 button mice
<unagi> oh pff i dont need that
<unagi> oh wait
<unagi> this section must be my touchpad?
<MasterShrak> Yancho well it should show up in   sudo fdisk -l   we need to know the device name of it before we can proceed
<unagi> oh no it isnt
 * |Dreams| cries in the corner
<][-fLoPy->   · :.+ .·°·: hello .°:·.·.+ ·
<Yancho> MasterShrak plugging it into windows .. to see if i can get it
<unagi> brb
<MasterShrak> unagi i would just leave that there, ive never experienced issues with emulate3buttons being enabled
<Ashnal> nthdegree: perhaps you could help me get my sound hardware recognized again?
<sputty01> hi guys, ive been a bit dumb and i changed my home directory to somewhere where i have no permissons, is there a way to change my home directory again using terminal? (i cant start a gnome session)
<MasterShrak> sputty01 log in and type: sudo usermod --help
<syru> login as root
<symptom> hello
<Jupp2> vinay, thx I know how to use google too.
<syru> sudo su-
<sputty01> thanks :)
<MasterShrak> syru please dont ever suggest logging in as root, or even su'ing to root
<vinay> is ANTI VIRUS not required for Linux at all??
<MasterShrak> !av | vinay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> vinay: no
<MasterShrak> !virus | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<symptom> I am currently using ubuntu 7.10 and I want to do a fresh install of the OS only.  Do I need the alternate CD or can i use the live/standard one?
<vinay> Jupp2 good joke. sorry
<symptom> yes I have separate partitions
<Aeon> salut*
<MasterShrak> symptom id use the livecd
<MasterShrak> hello Aeon
<MasterShrak> vinay the biggest threat to your linux machine is you :)
<symptom> MasterShrak, I dont want to blow away all of my /home data though
<MasterShrak> symptom you said you have it on a seperate partition right?
<symptom> correct
<JoshJ> if you have /home on its own partition you don't have to format it
<mino> vinay: answer the question yourself and use windows vista without av "Secure by design"(TM) xD
<symptom> same HD sep partition
<MasterShrak> symptom then no worries, just make sure the installer is aware of this during partitioning
<Yancho> MasterShrak now not even on windows is showing :|
<JoshJ> you just format whatever becomes the / partition and mount the other ext3 partition as /home
<JoshJ> you can do that very easily in the ubu installer
<desertc> Anyone know how to do Text Shadowing in GIMP ?
<MasterShrak> Yancho not at all? thats weird, it is plugged in on the usb on both ends and powered on right? =P
<iclebyte> which package do i have to install so i get the man page entries for functions like getc() ?
<MasterShrak> desertc i woudl ask in #gimp
<mino> desertc: please state your question in #gimp
<flipmode> how do i enable dvd playback?
<symptom> thanks JoshJ and MasterShrak
<Pici> iclebyte: manpages-dev
<vinay> ubotu thx 4 d link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx 4 d link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yancho> yes :D MasterShrak .
<iclebyte> Pici, cheers.
<MasterShrak> !dvd | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<desertc> MasterShrak: Thanks -- will do
<vinay> could u explain "For a Linux binary virus to infect executables, those executables must be writable by the user activating the virus. "
<G_MAC_> !list
<Ashnal> so can anyone tell me why after updating my sound hardware is no longer recognized?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<symptom> what is the alternate CD for then?
<MasterShrak> Yancho i would power cycle the hard drive, turn it off and back on
<symptom> raid drivers and such?
<MasterShrak> !alternate | symptom
<databridge> is there a linux software for programming eproms or flash?
<ubotu> symptom: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<symptom> hummm
<Yancho> MasterShrak trying to plug it to electricity now .. maybe not enough batter :S
<christylez> can sum1 help me with ma double click when ever i double left click on icon in desktop it wont open the only way is to right click same thing happens in gaim
<MasterShrak> Yancho u had it running on batteries? i wouldnt be doing that if you are trying to set it up
<MasterShrak> christylez tried a different mouse?
<symptom> because my issue is that whenever i want to change my desktop settings i get a highlighted redbox that says "New accelerator..."
<MasterShrak> symptom never heard of such a thing
<symptom> plus some other things... but not as big of a deal
<christylez> its the laptop muse it clicks the icon but doesnt open it
<mino> vinay: i think there isnt much to explain. Its based on the linux usermanagement, that typically the normal user has no rights to overwrite a system binary
<vinay> mino what is a system binary?
<symptom> is the geforce fx5200 fully supported? and if not how do i check that im running the proper binary drivers?
<MasterShrak> christylez what kind of file is it?
<christylez> any icon
<mino> vinay: thats why u need to be root to do system wide changes
<MasterShrak> symptom lsmod | grep nvidia
<Yancho> MasterShrak funny thing is that when im plugging its not doing any motion .. like busy on windows
<mino> vinay: call it a executable
<symptom> nvidia               4714036  22
<symptom> i2c_core               25104  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro
<symptom> agpgart                33584  2 nvidia,via_agp
<vinay> k
<MasterShrak> symptom looks good to me
<symptom> i cant get compiz running either
<flipmode> well i just cant get my drive to read i just installed ubuntu 7.10 with all updates
<MasterShrak> symptom also you can try: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia
<DigitalPirate> hello
<Ashnal> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize my sound devices?
<vinay> i installed ubuntu. then why am i regularly asked for root password??
<DigitalPirate> thats how ubuntu works
<symptom>         Driver          "nvidia"
<MasterShrak> vinay you are being asked for your user password, to run commands using sudo
<MasterShrak> !sudo | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<mino> vinay: because some operations needs root access
<symptom> shouldnt it be nvidia-glx?
<Odd-rationale> vinay: Many tasks require administrative powers.
<vinay> guys, BUT I MYSELF INSTALLED IT RIGHT!!!!
<jrib> vinay: what are you trying to do?
<Pici> symptom: no.
<vinay> THIS IS NOT THE CASE IN WINDOWS XP
<Odd-rationale> vinay: right.
<[chr0n0s]> don't shout man
<Pici> !caps | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flipmode> MasterShrak:well i just cant get my drive to read i just installed ubuntu 7.10 with all updates
<martin> vinay: which is why XP isn't as secure
<DigitalPirate> I want to install a teamspeak-server on my ubuntu server edition.
<vinay> [chr0n0s] sorry
<unagi> omg what am i doing wrong why wont xev see my side buttons???
<MasterShrak> vinay like i told you before, you are the biggest threat to your linux machine, sudo is a security measure to make sure that YOU know what you are doing before somethign that could potentially compromise your machine happens
<DigitalPirate> should do something else that just apt-get install teamspeak-server
<symptom> Pici, how can i be sure that im running the correct driver then?
<MasterShrak> unagi you need to mess with your xorg.conf
<martin> I'm trying to log into ubuntu (from laptop) and I am geting an error: GDM could ont write to your authorization file.
<DigitalPirate> or will that install teamspeak-server as root ?
<vinay> jrib, for example, i open Language support feature.
<unagi> what am i looking for in xorg.conf??
<jrib> vinay: any time you run something from the Adiministration menu, you are going to need a password.  This shouldn't be a big deal because 1) the password is cached for 15 minutes and 2) you really shouldn't need to open a program in this menu every 5 minutes
<MasterShrak> unagi let me link you
<mino> DigitalPirate: have you tried it?
<Odd-rationale> martin: Did you mess with file permision recently?
<[chr0n0s]> vinay, listen to MasterShrak and ppl they do know the stuff
<[chr0n0s]> hf
<DigitalPirate> yes i have tried, and it works but i am worried about security
<Yancho> MasterShrak brb - going t ogive a lift to my mum
<martin> odd-rationale: no, it adds that "This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing"
<Ashnal> can anyone help me get my sound hardware detected?
<vinay> jrib " the password is cached for 15 minutes"----just 15 min
<Kibbles> hey all
<jrib> vinay: yes
<MasterShrak> unagi what kind of mouse is it?
<vinay> k
<vinay> thx
<mino> DigitalPirate: so look at the proccess list to check under which user it runs
<Spencerical> Hello fellow Ubunturians
<unagi> logitech v220
<Pici> !nvidia | symptom read this
<ubotu> symptom read this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[chr0n0s]> hey Spencerical
<Odd-rationale> martin: Are you the only user? Can you log in as another user?
<martin> odd-rationale: I'm the only user :(
<DigitalPirate> mino: good idea
<MasterShrak> unagi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249969&highlight=logitech+v220
<symptom> Pici, yea... read that ... just says to use the restricted drivers manager... doesnt help me much
<martin> odd-rationale: I'm not upset with reformatting the bugger because I have decided I need to dual boot I just want to get some documents off before I do that.
<Pici> symptom: let me check something, hold on
<martin> odd-rationale: Is it possible to do that without logging into gnome?
<Kibbles> how can I access a server that's sitting behind a gateway (a bit ot I know)
<Odd-rationale> martin: OK Then just boot a livecd
<MasterShrak> Kibbles behind a router? youll need to forware a port
<MasterShrak> forward*
<Odd-rationale> martin: Then mount your hdd
<Pici> symptom: The correct proprietary driver is 'nvidia'
<DigitalPirate> kibble, portforward.com
<symptom> Pici, NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)  enabled and inuse
<symptom> humm
<symptom> strange
<symptom> alright well Im gonna keep poking around thanks for the help MasterShrak Pici
<christylez> my double left click open stopped working after i use kiba dock how can i fix
<symptom> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<martin> odd-rationale: just a quick question while my laptop restarts then. when I press ctrl+alt+f1 what screen am I looking at? I know I can switch between that and the normal GUI with ctrl+alt+f7
<mino> martin: you look at the Terminal 1 of your laptop
<zackie> I'm having a problem with a game. When it gets into it, the screen just blinks as if it is refreshing... Any ideas?
<zackie> Using wine as well
<zozobra> Anyone know how to create a umask for one single directory without effecting others?
<Odd-rationale> martin: You are looking at tty1
<wobbo> anyone recognizes this bug: http://www.documentjes.nl/uploads/compizbug.jpg
<Pici> wobbo: Have you asked in #compiz-fusion?
<DigitalPirate> woho, I am now the proud owner of a ubuntu server
<christylez> my double left click open stopped working after i use kiba dock how can i fix
<desertc> Hey - know where I can find new fonts?  I am looking for one that uses small capital letters in the place of lowercase letters.
<Kibbles> MasterShrak: so without forwarding a port on the gateway the server won't receive external communication?
<wobbo> Pici, thanks i'll do that
<mino> !fonts | desertc
<ubotu> desertc: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<martin> odd-rationale: and what good would that do a user? Is it possible to access my /home/documents that way in order to copy files onto my flash drive?
<vinay> MasterShrak ROCKSSSSS!! thx for ur excellent answers. since how many years have u been using linux??
<MasterShrak> Kibbles i dont think so, chances are its a router, which needs to have a port forwarded
<novamatrix> downloaded iso file copied to cd.  loaded in pc and restart.  no os found?  help=-O
<reikalusikka> zackie: I have the same problem, games ran good yesterday or the day before it but not anymore ;/
<Pici> desertc: You can use any fonts that are suitable for Windows, so any font websites.
<Odd-rationale> martin: Yes. it is. Just log in
<christylez> my double left click open stopped working after i use kiba dock how can i fix works in root login though
<unagi> Then put the following line in the ServerLayout section: i dont have this section
<MasterShrak> vinay about 4 or so, i started when ubuntu was first released 4.10 (oct 2004) :)
<yousif> hi all. does anyone know how to add wpa2 enterprise to network manager?
<MasterShrak> !wpa | yousif
<ubotu> yousif: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Odd-rationale> martin: Are you familiar with the shell?
<MasterShrak> yousif afiak it should just work
<zackie> reikalusikka: i'm trying to run Infantry you familure with that game?
<yousif> thanks guys
<christylez> my double left click open stopped working after i use kiba dock how can i fix works in root login though
<martin> odd-rationale: I'm not completely illiterate but I wouldn't consider myself familiar either
<emma> It's happening again. I think it is 'closing totem' that does it.
<desertc> mino: thanks!
<DigitalPirate> how secure is the ubuntu server edition by defalut ?
<emma> I close totem and all of a sudden my computer cannot find any files anymore.
<mino> zackie i think better to ask in #wine, because its wine related
<Kibbles> MasterShrak: do you see a difference between a gateway and a router?
<zackie> k k thanks
<novamatrix> downloaded iso file copied to cd.  loaded in pc and restart.  no os found?  help
<samuel16> Hello everybody I have a question
<mino> DigitalPirate: The answer is 42.
<unagi> that link didnt work for me........xev does not get an event for the side button
<Pici> novamatrix: Did you burn the image to the cd, or did you put the iso file on the cd and burn it?
<samuel16> How can I configure lomoco?
<DigitalPirate> mino: it always is
<christylez> my double left click open stopped working after i use kiba dock how can i fix works in root login though
<Ashnal> how can i get my sound hardware recognized?
<lovemedo> Hello, other than the first email Linus Torvalds sent with regards to his hobby which became Linux, do you guys know any other article of discourse that had an impact on the development of Linux?
<Odd-rationale> martin: OK. First, you would have to mount you flash drive. <<sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt>> Assuming that sdb1 is the correct device and /mnt is the proper mount point. Note: The mount point must exist.
<Kibbles> any1 know which packages are installed by tasksel>lamp server?
<christylez> my double left click open stopped working after i use kiba dock how can i fix works in root login though
<MasterShrak> Kibbles im not 100% sure on it. is your "gateway" handing out dhcp addresses to the computers behind it?
<novamatrix> burned image to cd using nero
<emma> Does anyone understand this:  I am playing music then I close totem. After I close totem it is as if my computer cannot find any files anymore, and the system starts to lag for basic processes like clicking on the startover icon.
<Pici> !repeat | christylez
<ubotu> christylez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mike4> i need a small pdf-viewer...which one do you recommend me? :)
<unagi> ccan anyone help me figure out why xev doesnt see my side buttons?
<jrib> !lamp > kibbles (read the private message from ubotu)
<Kibbles> MasterShrak: yeah, I assume so. IPs are different inside netword
<Kibbles> *network
<vinay> k. MasterShrak, u r as old as ubuntu itself!!!!
<Odd-rationale> martin: Then you can use the "cp" so copy files, e.g: sudo cp ~/Documents /mnt
<Kibbles> jrib: not useful but thanks
<Pici> novamatrix: You may need to look at your Computer's bios to see if its configured to boot from CD.
<novamatrix> also maed a bootable cd, just brought up dos from CD
<MasterShrak> Kibbles then its probably a router, youll need to forward a port almost guarenteed
<Kibbles> MasterShrak: iptables?
<reikalusikka> zackie: nope, I'm trying to run starcraft :D
<MasterShrak> vinay im a bit older, but thats as far as my experience goes back, ive used different distros though, havent been on ubuntu this whole time :)
<martin> odd-raitonale: Can make a mount point with like mdir?
<MasterShrak> Kibbles yea id assume so, i know nothing about iptables though
<MasterShrak> !iptables | Kibbles
<ubotu> Kibbles: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<emma> How do you kill a processs? Maybe totem is still playing in the background is there a way to kill that process?
<prince_jammys> martin mkdir
<jrib> Kibbles: tasksel --task-packages lamp-server  from 'man tasksel' if you prefer...
<novamatrix> yes, i set it to boot from cd, tries to read cd then tries for hardrive
<MasterShrak> emma killall totem
<znich> can anybody help me: ubuntu gutsy freez wheb I use winmodem with drivers from linuxant.com?
<Pici> novamatrix: Try re-burning at a lower speed.
<novamatrix> ok
 * Kibbles thanks jrib
<Odd-rationale> martin: yes you can (e.g sudo mkdir /media/usb) But /mnt is usually there and can be used for temp mounts.
<emma> "Totem no process killed"
<novamatrix> PICI what speed u suggest?
<Ashnal> so anyone know why my sound devices arent recognized anymore?
<DigitalPirate> omg apt-get upgrade tkaes forever
<Pici> novamatrix: Slowest you can go if you don't mind waiting.
<novamatrix> OK iwll do
<danand_> emma - kill -9 $(pidof totem)
<Odd-rationale> martin: That is to say, the you can use the directory /mnt if you want.
<martin> odd-rationale: ok thanks, I'll tinker with that while waiting for this livecd to finish burning
<mino> DigitalPirate: switch the mirrors if the download speed is low for your connection
<mino> !mirrors > DigitalPirate
<Odd-rationale> martin: One more thing, to un-mount do: sudo umount /mnt
<Kibbles> jrib: can I feed the output of that into a apt-get remove?
<emma> how do I find the pid of totem?
<mino> emma: ps aux | grep totem
<Kibbles> or 1 by 1 through synaptic
<jrib> Kibbles: can't you use tasksel remove?
<danand_> emma - kill -9 $(pidof totem)
<emma> 6483  0.0  0.0   2976   756 pts/0    R+   13:23   0:00 grep totem
<MasterShrak> emma i would also suggest using something other than totem for your multimedia, in my experiences totem is ugly
<emma> is 6483 the pid of totem?
<Kibbles> jrib: NO - that crashed my computer
<znich> anybody use modem drivers from linuxant?
<jrib> emma: no, that's the pid of grep...
<mino> emma: no this is the grep cmd itself
<Kibbles> jrib: removed half the packages on my installation
<emma> MasterShrak,  I'm not sure that it's totem it's just that this happened both times I closed totem.
<lapisdecor> what's the channel for password related issues?
<jrib> lapisdecor: this one
<Pici> lapisdecor: For Ubuntu?
<MasterShrak> emma killall totem    should do it
<Kibbles> lapisdecor: #tellmeyoursecretpasswords
<emma> Here's what happens. I'm listening to songs and then I close totem. All of a sudden my computer cannot find any of the files on my desktop.
<Kibbles> j/k
<unagi> sigh my side buttons USE to work
<lapisdecor> ajhahaha
<danand_> emma - the pidof command will give you the pid of any program you pass to it ie pidof totom
<lapisdecor> nope
<Leechzilla> yay! I could mount blu-ray discs for the first time :D
<MasterShrak> lapisdecor what sort of issues?
<jrib> Kibbles: you can use $()
<lapisdecor> i cant remmember my nick pass
<Starnestommy> lapisdecor: try #freenode
<MasterShrak> lapisdecor /msg nickserv help
<jpatrick> lapisdecor: #freenode
<Kibbles> mucho thanks jrib
<lapisdecor> thanks
<MasterShrak> yea #freenode  probably woudl help ya
<Darkmystere_> Can some one help me get direct rendering working..
<emma> I'm afraid I'm not explaining my problem clearly. It's odd and difficult to describe.
<Ashnal> can anyone help me with sound?
<Odd-rationale> lapisdecor: You're suppose to write it down and put it under your keyboard...
<MasterShrak> !sound | Ashnal
<ubotu> Ashnal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Darkmystere_> i have an ATI Raedon Xpress 200M Series Card....and direct rendering isnt enabled..
<bullgard4> What is a 'GOTCHA'? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/41282/
<emma> First I am listening to music. I click on song files and no problem. They are all there. Then I closed totem and click on a song and it turns the icon into a piece of paper, and can't find the song. It's like, all my files are gone.
<lapisdecor> lol
<emma> The last time this happened, I rebooted and it was all back again.
<zelrikriando> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=xblIJSbRK-g
<ubuntu_szekely> one probleme :
<ubuntu_szekely> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<emma> They are there when I use the terminal and ls.
<danand_> Ashnal - what exactly is your problem with sound
<Starnestommy> ubuntu_szekely: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Odd-rationale> emma: click a song through natilus?
<emma> Im not sure that it's totem but it seems like a suspect since it happened right after I closed Totem.
<MasterShrak> ubuntu_szekely sudo apt-get build-essential     then try again
<ubuntu_szekely> tahanx
<Ximal> i' having issues where i can't keep mygui open.. it crashes sometimes for no reason and makes me log back in.. why is this ?
<syrus1> it not recognizing the file format
<MasterShrak> Ximal most likely a gfx card issue, what card are you using and do you ahve drivers installed for it?
<vinay> how to access gparted?? i can't see it in the applications area?
<Mike4> damn -_-
<ubuntu_szekely> ok na : sudo apt-get install build-essential or sudo apt-get build-essential
<MasterShrak> !gparted | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Odd-rationale> vinay: system --> admin
<Mike4> grad ein rm -rf * in /usr/share gemacht -_-
<Kibbles> jrib: narf... same thing happens: it tries to wipe out half of my installed packages
<Ximal> it just started recently..
<emma> Nautilus isn't working correctly anymore.
<Pici> !de | Mike4
<ubotu> Mike4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MasterShrak> ubuntu_szekely sorry: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<emma> Isn't responding.
<eelmoo> Hi
<jrib> Kibbles: pastebin
<Mike4> Pici: sorry, was in wrong chan!
<ubuntu_szekely> tnx
<emma> Now everything that was on the desktop is gone. It's all gone.
<mino> zelrikriando: it would be quite better if you speak to what you are doing instead of a dramatic background music
<Kibbles> jrib: k one sec
<Odd-rationale> emma: I had a similar problem with my music files. I found that using another FM lilke thunar helped. Nautilus crashed a lot on me...,
<syrus1> reset x and see if it help emma
<danand_> emma - try a ctrl - alt - backspace to restart X
<Darkmystere_> Can some one help me get Direct Rendering working on my ATI Raedon XPress [200M Series] Graphics card
<Warlord> spielt jemadn?
<MasterShrak> !de | Warlord
<ubotu> Warlord: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zelrikriando> mino: I am not a native english speaker
<JoshJ> so basically I've got a laptop with wireless set up, but i can't seem to get it to access my campus's wireless network
<jrib> Kibbles: I imagine you don't want to remove things like libxml2
<zelrikriando> mino: I am scared of my accent :p
<JoshJ> they don't broadcast, you have to put in the SSID and key, but when i do that i don't get any connection
<Darkmystere_> !direct > Darkmystere
<syrus1> do u have the ati drivers installed
<JoshJ> despite at one point, sitting directly under the router that was broadcasting :/
<Kibbles> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/908733
<mino> zelrikriando: no problem then speak in your native language, but without it will be more confusing what you are doing... in your point of view is it clear
<flipmode>  i just cant get my drive to read i just installed ubuntu 7.10 with all updates
<mino> !repeat flipmode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat flipmode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kibbles> jrib: that's alot more than just xml
<syrus1> did that help emma
<emma> Clicking control + alt + backspace booted me from everything. Was that a trick?
<MasterShrak> flipmode what kind of drive? cd drive, hard drive? you need to be more specific
<eelmoo> private
<Odd-rationale> emma: No. It restarte X
<syrus1> resets the x display
<emma> Nope. It said that Nautilus cannot start do to an unexpected error.
<JoshJ> emma, that's supposed to happen
<vinay> lovemodo, this is a movie on linux...................must watch.........(http://www.revolution-os.com/)..for download, use http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3211770/Revolution_OS                   U have No copyright problem.
<flipmode> mino: i left screen for a minute, do you have a suggestion?
<JoshJ> well.. that part isn't
<emma> Here's what it said when I clicked on 'more details':
<jrib> Kibbles: go through the list of packages you got from tasksel and remove the ones that you need.  Things like libxml2 and libcpre3 (check the package descriptions and rdepends)
<emma> Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<Warlord> why my game does not connect in multiplayer games?
<MasterShrak> vinay its just generally not a good idea to link to torrent trackers here, the ops may not like it
<Warlord> pl help
<mino> vinay: please dont post any none related ubuntu things here! And especially not torrent trackers!
<jason_1> hi. how do i turn off iptables?
<jrib> jason_1: you don't set any rules
<flipmode> MasterShrak: it is a sony dvdr/rw
<emma> Unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factor? Is this some kind of virus?
<JoshJ> um, torrents are not automatically illegal, it's based on the content :/
<Odd-rationale> emma: Log out and log in. or CTRL+ALT+BkSp
<emma> Odd, I just did that.
<emma> Should I do that again?
<Odd-rationale> emma: Do it again.
<emma> Okay.
<Warlord> server type: new???? is it right?
<artti> Hi.
<danand_> emma - not a virus - but maybe a bug
<JoshJ> people stop spreading the "torrents are bad" bs the RIAA wants people to believe... remember that ubuntu is even spread via torrent
<jason_1> jrib, isn't there a "iptables stop" or something? the interface towards iptables is so inconsistent
<artti> Huh... got Ubuntu 7.10
 * Odd-rationale personally cannot stand nautilus...
<jrib> jason_1: why do you want to do this?
<Odd-rationale> emma: Work?
<flipmode> MasterShrak: did you get that?
<malestine> i downloaded ubuntu ultimate edition 1.7 it rocks
<mino> JoshJ: you are right, but you dont see if a link is legal or illegal...
<MasterShrak> JoshJ i tend to believe the same thing, although linking to trackers that have torrents of illegal material is not a good idea in this channel
<vinay> mino and MasterShrak, lovemodo asked us for it
<emma> That time Nautilus worked.... but what's going on here, I can't restart X two times every time this happens.
<danand_> jason_1 - if your using firestarter - type /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<MasterShrak> flipmode yes, but im having trouble trying to figure out exactly what your problem is
<emma> I am not sure but it seems related to listening to music.
<jason_1> jrib, i'm testing a weird server and want to be sure that it isn't the firewall that is causing me trouble
<Kibbles> jrib: thanks, meantime i'll just go one by one :)
<emma> It seemed to happen after I closed totem.
<emma> Does listening to a flac and then closing totem crash nautilus or kill the bonobo?
<MasterShrak> emma use something else besides totem, xmms or something
<emma> what was that about a bonobo factory?
<JoshJ> MasterShrak, i have no idea but if he's right and the movie is not copyright-protected then there should be no problem linking to that specific one, regardless of whatever else is on that site
<MasterShrak> totem ftL
<danand_> jason_1 - if your not using firestarter I would recommend it - Very easy to use!
<artti> So, how i get Ubuntu faster?
<jrib> jason_1: sudo iptables -L   tells you what rules you have set.  There are none set unless you did so after installing ubuntu.  Check the man page for the switch to flush the rules if you want
<Odd-rationale> emma: I think it is nautilus, not totem, imho
<MasterShrak> JoshJ its just not a good idea, whether its legal or not
<malestine> where can i get the .css?
<Dupasax> hello, how to get works divx in ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<Dupasax> ??
<Warlord> what is unbutu????
<jason_1> danand, i only have remote access, unfortunately.
<unagi> ccan anyone help me figure out why xev doesnt see my side buttons?
<Warlord> im new
<MasterShrak> !ubuntu | Warlord
<ubotu> Warlord: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jason_1> jrib, thanks. couldn't find anything in the man page, but i'll look again.
<emma> This is what it said to me, earlier: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<emma> Unexpected error from Bonobo?
<JoshJ> bonobo is a part of GNOME
<jrib> jason_1: /flush<enter>  will take you right to it
<danand_> jason_1 - ok.
<malestine> use ktorrent
<JoshJ> you can either switch to a terminal and kill like it says, or just take the lazy path and restart
<Warlord> how can i start a multiplayer game? or how can i host one?? please help
<Odd-rationale> emma: Try installing thunar and see if the same things happens to your files. If it does, you can always uninstall.
<malestine> what game?
<jason_1> jrib, thanks
<flipmode> MasterShrak: I cant get dvds or cds to read, I was using kubuntu before this and it worked fine i just switched to ubuntu today and now nothing
<syrus1> maybe a config file got bonked
<Warlord> doesnt matter
<emma> Thunar. What's that. Is that a music player?
<Warlord> i want to play
<Odd-rationale> emma: And if that doesn't work, try installing mplayer or vlc instead of totem, as suggested by MasterShrak.
<MasterShrak> flipmode interesting, sounds like a gnome problem, i dont use gnome therefore i cant really help ya
<vinay>  http://www.wired.com/entertainment/music/news/2003/03/58253
<Odd-rationale> emma: Thunar is a File-manager, similar to nautilus
<JoshJ> thunar is a file browser
<JoshJ> a rep... what he said
<malestine> try a google search for your error message
<emma> Woah, so this would replace Nautilus?
<danand_> emma - apt-cache search thunar
<Odd-rationale> emma: No, you can two or three fm if you want
<JoshJ> well i mean replacement in the same sense that thunderbird replaces evolution
<mino> Warlord: you want to play any game, and asks us how to play any game? I think you are kidding us...
<flipmode> MasterShrak: I cant get dvds or cds to read, I was using kubuntu before this and it worked fine i just switched to ubuntu today and now nothing
<flipmode> sorry
<JoshJ> but you can have both at once sure
<Dupasax> hello, how to get works divx on gusty 64bit???
<MasterShrak> flipmode lol :), i would go back to kde if i were you
<MasterShrak> !multimedia | Dupasax
<ubotu> Dupasax: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<flipmode> thats what i was thimkin
<Odd-rationale> flipmode: Go gor it!
<danand_> emma - thunar is the file manager for XFCE and will work quite happily in gnome
<lapisdecor> are there any localized channels for ubuntu, like ubuntu.pt ?
<Odd-rationale> *for
<leeping__> Hi there, I'm running Gutsy on an AMD64 processor, and emacs takes about one minute to start up (I'm running on a command line system.)  Anyone know what the issue is?
<snake> ciao
<snake> come state
<Starnestommy> lapisdecor: #ubuntu-pt ?
<Pici> !it | snake
<ubotu> snake: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lapisdecor> thanks
<malestine> ati drivers suck
<JoshJ> leeping, how much stuff do you have in your .emacsrc?
<MasterShrak> leeping__ ive seen things like that happen with ssh, never really used emacs, i always use nano
<Mike4> malestine: not really
<JoshJ> or .emacs or whatever it's called
<lapisdecor> its empty
<lapisdecor> :D
<malestine> i cant set set up duel screens
<snake> ciao sono italiano
<MasterShrak> !dual | malestine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> if your .emacs has a lot of stuff in it, that may be the source of the problem
<MasterShrak> !it | snake
<ubotu> snake: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MasterShrak> !dual-head | malestine
<syrus1> check the wiki for the dual screens
<malestine> on restart it forgets all my settings
<ubotu> malestine: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<artti> Anyone know tips for speeding up Ubuntu 7.10.
<h4writer> hi, I'm having a rather annoying problem. I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and it worked, but every time I get an kernel update my sound isn't working and I need to do the steps again. Now is it possible to revert the sound too the system used in ubuntu? So reverting the steps I took with trying this out?
<lapisdecor> anyone has any security advice on shfs? I need some.
<NigelS> malestine: they certainly do :)
<martibs> I can't change to tty's... my screen just goes into power saving mode
<malestine> If i enable the other screen i have get the white or black screen of death
<brad_> .
<leeping__> JoshJ, it's a clean install of emacs. but now that you mention it, I do have emacs configuration files mounted via NFS
<lapisdecor> maybe you should disable power saving
<NigelS> malestine: is this with fglrx?
<JoshJ> leeping__, check those out and go see if they're the source of the problem
<malestine> i used envy to install i'm a newb
<martibs> but it doesn't recieve any signal...
<MasterShrak> !envy | malestine
<ubotu> malestine: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<leeping__> JoshJ, thanks. I'll look them up right now
<JoshJ> leeping__, btw, i don't know much about emacs at all, i just have a friend who brags about his absurd .emacs
<malestine> ok how do you get that .run or bin file to install?
 * MasterShrak is out, good luck every1
<danand_> martibs - this may help you out - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<malestine> sorry they dont suck just a learning curve
<NigelS> malestine: the ati proprietary binary driver is called fglrx; the bot is mostly right you can use the restricted driver manager unless your card isn't support by the current version within ubuntu
<zackie> Using the terminal i'd like to explore a dir... i tried /usr/lib/wine but says Bash its a directory... what am i missing here?
<prince_jammys> zackie: cd
<syrus1> envy is good at messing thing up sometimes
<leeping__> JoshJ, I moved my .emacs to another location, and it still takes a minute to start up. =P
<Odd-rationale> zackie: use cd
<NigelS> malestine: no, really the ati drivers do suck :) they can't handle most of their agp cards for instance and if you check out the forum - phoronix you can see the bug list is very long indeed
<malestine> also i can't get compiz to launch is it compatible with ati driver?
<Odd-rationale> zackie: e.g.: cd /usr/lib/wine
<prince_jammys> zackie: cd:change dir,,,ls::: list contents
<zackie> Now what command do i use to uninstall ?
<Odd-rationale> zackie: cd == change directory
<zackie> ah okay it makes sense now haha
<leeping__> JoshJ, perhaps I should do a reinstall...
<Odd-rationale> zackie: sudo apt-get remove <<package>>
<JoshJ> leeping__, are there multiple versions of emacs, which version of emacs is it, and maybe you should try an #emacs channel
<threexk> Hello.  When I try to ifup/ifdown network interfaces, it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0", etc.  What am I doing wrong?
<danand_> !cli | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<prince_jammys> zackie: if you just type a file like that it expects it to be executable
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, you are therE ?
<zackie> ah okay
<leeping__> JoshJ, I'll check if the #emacs channel has people on this server, thanks :)
<JoshJ> np
<melon> hello all
<melon> maybe any of you can help me
<Odd-rationale> !hello |mellon
<ubotu> mellon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<malestine> i download the ati driver how do i get it going from desktop?
<melon> i created a cronjob to sync the time with ntpdate
<prince_jammys> mmm arent you supposed to get those from apt?
<melon> when i check the syslog it looks like:
<melon> Feb 18 07:00:01 tenjin /USR/SBIN/CRON[13657]: (root) CMD (root /usr/sbin/ntpdate ntp.switch.ch > /home/np/ntpupdate.log.txt)
<melon> so it seems for me that all is working
<martin> odd-rationale: quick question heh sorry to bug you again but you seem knowledgable. Is there a good web source that I could use to familiarize myself more with the shell?
<zackie> Now is there an easier way to download the new version of wine with out using the terminal? ;)
<melon> but there is no time sync
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, I am actually :D
<Odd-rationale> martin: www.linuxcommand.org
<malestine> linux is amazing i wish there where games i really want to play cod4
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue ^^
<neverblue> malestine, u can try and look into wine
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, when im in debug mode and i try to connect, it says "ftp session requested from unknown class", is it normal ?
<prince_jammys> martin:  basic: what Odd-rationale more: sudo apt-get install rutebook,,, and more sudo apt-get install abs-guide <--- both browsable in web browser
<NigelS> martin: checkout gnu.org/bash for shell commands/syntax
<malestine> i've got wine windows installed
<richie> I am converting my kde3 system to kde4... I want to remove the kubuntu-desktop package with all its dependecies, right now its only removing the package and no dependencies... how can I fix this?
<NigelS> martin: not to be confused with bash.org :)
<danand_> threexk - you need to check your /etc/network/interfaces file - type man interfaces for more info
<threexk> danand_: thanks
<martin> Nigels: -wink-
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, I do not know every scenerio/issue related to proftpd, thats where the channel #proftpd comes into play
<melon> have nobody an idea?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, nobody answers ^^
<NigelS> melon: what happens if you just run ntpdate does that work with the server?
<malestine> whats the command to launch a .bin or .run file?
<melon> yes it works
<melon> when i copy paste the command from the cron it works fine
<NigelS> malestine: you poss don't want to, but you can jusd ./run it if its executable - if not then chmod +x it to make it so
<zackie> When trying to make a dir it says Permissions Denied whats that about?
<malestine> then whats the best way to get the ati driver?
<malestine> envy screwed it up
<danand_> zackie - where abouts in the system are you trying to create that dir?
<zackie>  /usr/lib
<NigelS> melon: what you're trying to do is handled by ntpd
<prince_jammys> zackie it means you don't have permissions in that dir :) --> where are you making a dir?
<zackie> mkdir /usr/lib/wine
<NigelS> malestine: the ubuntu restricted driver menu which should be present in the system menu
<prince_jammys> zackie: are you installing wine by hand?
<zackie> I'm trying to heh
<NigelS> malestine: if not, open up synaptic and search for fglrx
<danand_> zackie - /usr/lib is owned by root - you don't have required permissions
<malestine> thanks
<zackie> danand_: how do i install the new versioin of wine?
<prince_jammys> zackie: if you absolutely must do that, you would have to use sudo -- /usr is owned by root.
<Ax-Ax> how can i change mouse sensitivity? editing xorg.conf?
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, so what are you using to login to the FTPd with ?
<zackie> I just uninstalled it from that dir and i'm trying to i guess compile the new version in there... or just get it installed heh
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, 'ftp' in bash
<danand_> zackie - ?? don't know - sudo apt-get install wine ?? - sorry i don't use it :)
<neverblue> ok, and you have no error from 'ftp' ? just on the server side?
<prince_jammys> zackie: i recommend installing from apt,, and practicing a manual install of something else in /usr/local.
<malestine> ohh no i should of uninstalled envy first:O
<Pici> zackie: You dont need to compile the software in that directory, it should put all the files where they need to be when you run the compile process.
<danand_> zackie - maybe the folks over at #wine could help otherwise
<malestine> i got this error message       E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<emma> Where you can set which application you want to have open certain file types?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, no server doesnt return an error, the client tells "service not available"
<jrib> !defaultapp > emma (read the private message from ubotu)
<malestine> E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<zackie>  /home/zackie/Desktop I have the .tar.bz2 or what ever in that dir
<Ashnal> okay, so now ubuntu wont even boot graphically anymore, when it starts all there is is a prompt, how do i get my interface back?
<ph0rensic> Ashnal: try startx
<Desert_Storm> Hey
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, well, if you are running proftpd in debug, that will tell you why the client is getting that error?
<Desert_Storm> Can anyone help me set up Compiz, i seem to be having errors, PM me if you could
<ph0rensic> Ashnal: there is a better way to start your x session though .. umm crap what was the command
<NthDegree> startx?
<zackie> affect: you installed the 0.9.55 one?
<NthDegree> or if the display manager has crashed it would be sudo pkill gdm
<malestine> thank you
<danand_> ph0rensic - /etc/init.d/_somethingorother_ ??
<neverblue> !compiz | Desert_Storm
<ubotu> Desert_Storm: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Desert_Storm> Thanks =D
<zackie> I guess i just don't know what to do with this file to get wine out of it hah
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, it tells "ftp session requested from unknown class" and then "ftp session closed" thats it
<nosajj> can i install and run world or warecraft pc game useing ubuntu?
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, on the server side, since debug is on, you will be giving enough info to troubleshoot (hence the name debug)
<nosajj> worcraft*
<NthDegree> nosajj: you may be able to using Crossover Linux
<neverblue> nosajj, yeah, under wine, trying asking in #winehq
<nosajj> ok
<sven-testet-hard> nosajj, yes with wine(free) or cedega(money)
<NthDegree> Crossover Linux is a pay-for version of Wine that supports it
<nosajj> ive read about tahta
<nosajj> and ill do it the wine way couse its free
<lapisdecor> How do I deny shell access to a user in shfs?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, :/
<ph0rensic> ANyone else have serious issues with grub?
<NthDegree> nosajj: techie tip.. install it using Crossover Linux 30 day eval to install it then use Wine to run it (Still free forever, but with all the hacks to make it work well)
<geirha> lapisdecor: change the user's shell to /bin/false
<lapisdecor> And, how do I restrict a user to a directory in shfs?
 * NthDegree so knows he shouldn't really say that, but it works well indeed >.>
<Desert_Storm> Whenever i try to install package xserver-xgl, it says it doesnt have the package
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, are you even looking at the logs for proftpd ? (after debug is enabled)
<Desert_Storm> I need to install XGL Server
<Desert_Storm> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" was the command
<brandonc503> does anyone know of free virus scan that wont put virus on comp?
<ph0rensic> Desert_Storm: are you using gutsy?
<Desert_Storm> Yes
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, no wait im going to look at
<neverblue> brandonc503, there are many, can you be more specific (as this is an Ubuntu channel) ?
<prince_jammys> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl (source: xserver-xgl): GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1696 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: do you have universe enabled?
<zackie> If i download wine through Add/Remove is there a way to update it to the current Version while it is installed?
<Desert_Storm> Hmm
<Desert_Storm> How can i find it out?
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, well than what were you expecting, if you turn debug on, you need to look at the server logs (sorry, I had assumed that was VERY obvious)
<lollo> how can i see the C:Program folder in ine ?
<knight666> hi is there a reason why mp3's play fine on my machine, but both system sounds and flash video sounds do not work?
<Pici> zackie: no.
<geirha> lapisdecor: you can't really ... you can achieve something similar by running the ssh-server in a chroot
<lollo> wine*
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: system->admin->software sources
<Pici> lollo: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Desert_Storm> Okay, now im here
<zackie> Pici: okay  i uninstalled  and downloaded the new version.. its on my desktop in a .tar.bz2 file how do i install it?
<lollo>  cd /.wine/C:   ----> what's wrong ?
<lapisdecor> How do I chroot a user ?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, im a newbie :p
<Starnestommy> lollo: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: the second box down
<Desert_Storm> Ah
<Desert_Storm> Now endabled
<Pici> zackie: open a terminal. cd Desktop, tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<NthDegree> lapisdecor: sudo chroot /blah/to/chroot/to /bin/bash
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: try now
<[volk]> how do I make firefox pop up an open with dialog when it come across pls files?
<Pici> zackie: then cd into the new directory and read the README and INSTALL files.
<[volk]> I want all pls files to be opened with xmms in by firefox
<lollo>  ~   ----> from the keyboard ?  ?? ? ? ? ?  what's the combination ?
<knight666> help please, system sounds aren't working, but other sounds work fine :(
<Desert_Storm> Hmm
<geirha> lapisdecor: read about chroot. Wikipedia has a page on it.
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: whats happening
<Desert_Storm> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Desert_Storm>   xserver-xgl: Depends: libglitz-glx1 but it is not installable
<Desert_Storm>                Depends: libglitz1 (>= 0.4.3+cvs20050728) but it is not installable
<Desert_Storm> E: Broken packages
<NthDegree> knight666: turn on ESD on System->Preferences->Sound
<Desert_Storm> woops
<Desert_Storm> Sorry
<FloodBot3> Desert_Storm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> lollo: No need for the dashes and question marks
<prince_jammys> !info libglitz1
<knight666> NthDegree: it's already on
<lapisdecor> is it safe to have user nobody with shell access?
<lapisdecor> (generally)
<NthDegree> lapisdecor: not a good idea
<NthDegree> make another user with as fewer privileges
<lapisdecor> but doesn't it come as a default on ubuntu?
<ubotu> libglitz1 (source: glitz): Glitz OpenGL image compositing library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1 (gutsy), package size 74 kB, installed size 236 kB
<NthDegree> nobody comes with no shell by default usually
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, there is no error reported in
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: strange
<Syntux> Are there any good GUI to manage GPG keys?
<NthDegree> lapisdecor: my bad
<NthDegree> it has a shell
<NthDegree> /bin/sh
<Desert_Storm> It says that "Broken packages"
<Pici> Syntux: seahorse
<knight666> any other suggestions as to why my system sounds wouldn't be playing? :(
<zackie> Pici: I don't see where it went...
<sebrock> when setting up a weekly cron job, which day does it get executed on???
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, then your not really having any luck
<danand_> Desert_Storm - can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<NthDegree> knight666: could be if they're not enabled, not installed or don't have access to the sound system
<Syntux> Pici, Thanks :-)
<Pici> zackie: It should have go into a new folder on your desktop.
<N256> KNIGHT666
<knight666> n256!!!!
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, no i dont think so :(
<prince_jammys> i don't think that's the problem
<knight666> TRAITOR
<zackie> zackie@zackie:~$ cd /home/zackie/Desktop tar -xzvf wine-0.9.55.tar.bz2
<Desert_Storm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56530/plain/
<Pici> zackie: Not all at once.
<Desert_Storm> Thats the error
<knight666> NthDegree: they're enabled, installed, but i'm not sure about access
<zackie> Pici: k
<prince_jammys> how does one fix broken packages other than with aptitude?
<Koldfusion> Can someone help me with an installation problem?
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, like I said, narrow down the issue, if you cannot do that, then I cannot assist you, its really that simple
<cherwin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> zackie: cd ~/Desktop <enter> tar -xjvf wine-0.9.55.tar.bz2 <enter>
 * neverblue hands Pici a spoon
<Koldfusion> I've got an ATI Graphics card. When I go to install Kubuntu it gives me a weird screen and freezes
<danand_> Desert_Storm - yes - but can you pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list file for us?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, it doesnt matter, it was nice to try thank you :)
<Pici> neverblue: :p
<Desert_Storm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56531/plain/
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, good luck
<Desert_Storm> Thats the sources.lst
<knight666> how would i go around checking to see if my system sounds have access to my sound system?
<Riskbreaker> anyone have experience with ghex2?
<Darkmystere__> .how do i make a  VAP In managed mode thatll connect
<Darkmystere__>   while the main interface is in monitor..?
<Desert_Storm> Sorry for taking soo long
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, thanks, i need ;o)
<Ashna1> how can i find out the name of my sound card driver so i can use modprobe with it?
<Koldfusion> How can I install Ubuntu with an ATI card?
<zackie> Pici: heh okay it scrolling a bunch of stuff now
<pdb> with compiz, how do i do the cube gears
<danand_> Desert_Storm - your sources list is messed up - its a know bug I think with gutsy installer - wait one and I'll sort it for you
<kakei> Hello, im trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1520, i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195 but X isnt starting i got the Intel Graphics
<danand_> Desert_Storm - *known
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: go back to software sources - is "main enabled" ?
<lapisdecor> does removing shell access on nobody has any effect on ftp access?
<NthDegree> danand_: apt-get dist-upgrade is the workaround I used
<knight666> how would i go around checking to see if my system sounds have access to my sound system?
<Desert_Storm> Endabled it now
<NthDegree> though it may be a bad one
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: try again
<zackie> Pici: now how does it install or was that it?
<cherwin> knight666: what are you really trying to do?
<Desert_Storm> Ah!
<Desert_Storm> Worked
<jgb> our local repository is in ./ubuntu.com, with an old version in ./ubuntu.com/ubuntu/.  All of my sources.list entries are in this format: deb ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/.sdb1/ubuntu.com/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse, but I keep getting the old updates. Help!!
<zackie> Pici: Says something like ./tools/wineinstall ?
<Desert_Storm> Thanks alot prince, and danand
<knight666> cherwin: i'm trying to get system sounds to work, other sounds are playing just fine :(
<Ashna1> im trying to get any sound at all
<Pici> zackie: You'll need to look at the INSTALL or README files, I have not compiled it myself.  Specific questions should be addressed to #winehq
<prince_jammys> Desert_Storm: yes, i was not aware of the bug danand_ mentioned, but all the repositories appear to have been "commented" out --- enabling them through "software sources" *should* work, unless that's another bug :)
<zackie> Pici: ay okay thanks bruddah!
<lapisdecor> do services need shell access to work?
<Koldfusion> How can I resolve the graphics card problem?
<Ashna1> how can i determine my sound card driver so i can use it with modprobe?
<knight666> cherwin: thoughts, ideas, suggestions?
<cherwin> knight666: take a look at this http://os.cqu.edu.au/docs/gnome/user-guide/goscustmulti-2.html
<wrath144> hello is there someone available to help me
<lapisdecor> is there a channel to discuss ATI drivers update?
<cherwin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danand_> Desert_Storm - see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56532/plain/ for new /etc/apt/sources.list
<neverblue> !someone | wrath144
<ubotu> wrath144: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wrath144> roger
<emma> Nautilus crashed again..
<Pici> lapisdecor: #ati perhaps
<prince_jammys> danand_: is there something wrong with just enabling the repos in "software sources"?
<emma> I've never had anything like this happen before. I cannot fathom it.
<Koldfusion> My mistake, I have NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100. But how can I install Ubuntu?
<vinay> Which is the best torrent client for Ubuntu?
<lapisdecor> checking it
<neverblue> Ashna1, sound issues, where are you at in the problem ?
<kakei> Hello, im trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1520, i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195 but X isnt starting i got the Intel Graphics nobody known how to run X so i can install ubuntu in graphic mode?
<Azodon> kakei: live cd didnt run?
<emma> My Nautilus keeps on crashing. Does anyone have any ideas?
<danand_> prince_jammys - it leaves a load of crud in the sources file - guess i'm a little pedantic about these things ;)
<wrath144> ok, so i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on my older hp laptop, and i get the "crash on screensaver" thing. so i go to the forums and look at the "steer clear of 7.10 on hp laptops" thread and try 7.04. turns out 7.04 runs really really slow and crashes when i try to install. what am i doing wrong?
<comicinker> help: my firefoy crashes toooo often (every 5 minutes). last line in shell is: /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 11302 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) "$prog" ${1+"$@"}      am I alone with this problem?
<vinay>  Which is the best torrent client for Ubuntu?????????????????????
<Ashna1> neverblue: im trying to get the drivers working... i think
<emma> Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<Lettuc3> vinay do you really need all those '?' ?
<Pici> !best | vinay
<neverblue> Ashna1, why are you 'installing' drivers for it?
<ubotu> vinay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<cherwin> vinay: ctorrent
<Pici> !torrrent | vinay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !torrent | vinay
<ubotu> vinay: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<kex> hey, my friend just installed xubuntu, and when she does "sudo apt-get update" she gets a segmentation fault
<Ashna1> neverblue:because the drivers just stopped working and seemed to have completely disappeared of their own accord
<threethirty> comicinker: go get firefox 3 beta3 , firefox2 is crap
<wrath144> ok, so i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on my older hp laptop, and i get the "crash on screensaver" thing. so i go to the forums and look at the "steer clear of 7.10 on hp laptops" thread and try 7.04. turns out 7.04 runs really really slow and crashes when i try to install. what am i doing wrong?
<krim> vinay: That's like asking what the best colour is :)
<EADG> vinay: I boils down to personnel prefrance. I like rtorrent, but there are a few others. Open Synaptic and search "torrent"
<kakei> Azodon: it's run just X doesnt start
<Pici> krim: green. :p
<neverblue> Ashna1, im sure, did you use alsamixer to adjust your audio ?
<Lettuc3> krim eh :P not quite.
<kex> since i am not a ubuntu user i'd love some help
<Odd-rationale> vinay: Try deluge.
<krim> vinay: I prefer rtorrent but if you want gui maybe azureus or deluge would be better.
<Ashna1> neverblue: no audio device
<tictacaddict> I just disabled desktop effects and now  I can't re-enable them in my appearance preferences!  Ubuntu wants to install the nvidia driver package but I am already using a  newer version from nvidia
<Kibbles> pop quiz: how do i battle spam with evolution?
<cecemel> hello
<Lettuc3> krim for example, if you asked me what the best photoediting software was, i'd feel compelled to reply it was photoshop.
<EADG> vinay: wine + utorrent is an option too.
<neverblue> Ashna1, so you have no audio device listed in lspci ? (please do NOT post any output from lspci in the channel --- that is more than one line)
<EADG> ... tons of options.
<comicinker> threethirty: until recent it was fine
<Odd-rationale> kex: any specific error message?
<emma> This is the most serious problem I've had.
<emma> I've never had Nautilus keep crashing.
<Ashna1> neverblue actually my sound card is listed in lspci
<emma> Could my external hard drive be doing it?
<Lettuc3> EADG i've had problems with linux freezing when wine + application tried to access the net in the past :(.
<prince_jammys> emma i have had this problem
<Desert_Storm> Denand
<Odd-rationale> emma
<Desert_Storm> Thanks alot =D
<Odd-rationale> me too
<neverblue> Ashna1, ok, and when you open alsamixer, it gives an error?
<wrath144> ok, so i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on my older hp laptop, and i get the "crash on screensaver" thing. so i go to the forums and look at the "steer clear of 7.10 on hp laptops" thread and try 7.04. turns out 7.04 runs really really slow and crashes when i try to install. what am i doing wrong?
<kex> Odd-rationale: segmentation fault?
<emma> Weird. Maybe it's a bug in Gnome.
<Ashna1> neverblue: yes
<krim> Lettuc3: Sure but when it comes to bittorrent clients it's more a matter of taste. At least I think so.
<Odd-rationale> kex: OK. Never heard of that one. Sorry.
<vinay> I'm using Deluge right now. But I'm not satisfied. It doen't even show Upload/ Download for each user.
<danand_> Desert_Storm - err ... think you had fixed it before I got back - nevermind :)
<emma> Did either of you find a solution when it happened to you?
<kex> Odd-rationale: that is what she said from the phone to me
<threethirty> comicinker:thats just my default advice, I'm not sure what your spacific problem is but even in beta ff3 is orders or multitude better than ff2
<neverblue> Ashna1, ok, so did you do something to 'remove' the driver for the audio card?
<prince_jammys> emma paste the error message in google, unless someone here knows .. i dont remember
<Desert_Storm> Ah XD
<emma> Okay..
<Lettuc3> krim well, i can't say i have used loads, but my personal favourite is utorrent. i tend to dislike bittorent in general though. :D
<Odd-rationale> vinay: I know ktorrent does. But I haven't used a lot of clients
<prince_jammys> emma yes i solved it
<Ashna1> neverblue: no i simply restarted the computer after an update
<knight666> okay how do i check for errors in ".xsession-errors"
<cherwin> wrath144: or nobody knows the answer to your question, or people don't understand what you're saying. Atleast rephrase your question, it's only annoying to ask the same question over and over.
<kex> Odd-rationale: and from what i know it is a clean xubuntu installation
<Juhaz> vinay, it can do that
<Odd-rationale> emma: I just switch to kde or xfce. (I like them better than gnome anyways, personal opinion)
<wrath144> i'm not sure how i can rephrase that
<kakei> Azodon: ubuntu runs is just that X doesn't start
<Lettuc3> knight666 it's just a text file, you can use it using gedit, or fire up a terminal and do 'less .xsession-errors'. depending on what you want to look for.
<wrath144> 7.10 works but crashes, 7.04 is really slow and doesn't install
<neverblue> Ashna1, so let me get this straight, the device is plugged in, you view it in lspci, but when you open alsamixer, you get a 'no device error', so you cannot access alsamixer?
<sll> hi, how do you clone or extends the display to another display?
<Ashna1> neverblue: correct
<emma> I don't think Gutsy is going to be remembered as Ubuntu's finest release :|
<emma> I never had a single problem with Feisty.
<Ashna1> neverblue: alsamixer error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Koldfusion> What version of Ubuntu will work best for a laptop?
<knight666> Lettuc3: i'm really really unfamiliar with terminal syntax, would "sudo nano .xsession-errors" work?
<cherwin> wrath144: try adding more information to it, like error messages
<Odd-rationale> kex: Has she tried aptitude? (running out of ideas)
<vinay> answer this: What linux should i try, with a computer that has 64 mb of ram                http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700550
<Lettuc3> emma hehe, maybe for you :P.
<wrath144> no error messages
<Kibbles> any1 know what package is the basic spam assassin package?
<Odd-rationale> vinay: puppy linux
<danand_> vinay - busybox, dsl ...
<Kibbles> vinay - puppy linux works well, tested, so does DSL
<cherwin> Koldfusion: probably the latest version
<Lettuc3> knight666 no, you don't need to sudo. if you don't need to edit it, just use: less .xsession-errors
<Koldfusion> cherwin: It's giving me graphics card problems
<kex> Odd-rationale: no, but i never used that either, should a reinstall fix it?
<Kibbles> Koldfusion: that all depends on the laptop :)
<neverblue> Ashna1, that says nothing about your device being missing.... so where did you get that conclusion from?
<cherwin> koldfusion: what is your problem then?
<Lettuc3> knight666 if you don't want to do that, you can find it in nautilus (it's in your home directory), ctrl+h to enable seeing .hidden files, you might either have to double-click it, or right click and choose open with text editor.
<krim> vinay: I'd try with Damn Small Linux like someone wrote.
<emma> The only way to solve these problems is to reinstall ?
<knight666> Lettuc3: okay, thank you :]
<Ashna1> neverblue: well, my sound card doesnt appear in lsmod
<Koldfusion> Ok, what ubuntu package would be best for an AMD Dualcore 64bit with NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100 and 1GB RAM?
<Odd-rationale> kex: maybe. but try <<sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade>> first
<danand_> emma - you could try reinstalling nautilus
<Kibbles> Koldfusion: Ubuntu 7.10 should work fine
<kex> Odd-rationale: safe upgrade? what does that do?
<tictacaddict> how can I set compiz to be enabled when I log in, without changing the effects setting under Appearance >
<neverblue> Ashna1, have you tried google or the forums?
<Lettuc3> knight666 less allows you to scroll. you can do "man less" in a terminal for more details.
<Odd-rationale> kex: The aptitude version of upgrade...
<emma> How about removing nautilus and installing thune?
<Ashna1> neverblue: a little here or there
<kex> Odd-rationale: ok
<danand_> emma - sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus would be the command for that i think
<Odd-rationale> emma: Does thunar cause problems?
<Lettuc3> emma you would lose your desktop icons and whatnot, because nautilus is what renders those.
<Ashna1> neverblue: but i really dont know much about the problem or what to search for
<LUISLO_> My intention is not to start a flame war... but rather get arguments against suse (coz I have so many but I want to hear more)... one of my strongest is a dependencies hell! but why is ubuntu better than suse?
<danand_> emma - thunar is good file manager too
<kex> Odd-rationale: ok
<prince_jammys> emma do not reinstall
<emma> I don't have any desktop icons . Doesn't thunar make desktop icons too?
<Pricey> !best | LUISLO_
<ubotu> LUISLO_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<[chr0n0s]> LUISLO_, goto forums
<prince_jammys> emma did you read the links online?
<Kibbles> any1 with an ATI card ever experience trouble setting screen refresh rate/resolution?
<Schiz0> I can have comment lines in /etc/resolv.conf, right?
<emma> Yeah they don't look exactly like my problem.
<emma> they all talk about getting 7 error messages. I only have one.
<cecemel> I have added a second ide controller (as a PCI card), and attached 4 supplementary ide drives to it. They are somewhat detected (I see icons for them on my ubuntu desktop), but do not work. I cannot mount them, for instance (there are ext2 or ext3 partions on these drives coming from another PC). I have many errors in "dmesg" about them; I pasted all that on http://pastebin.ca/908820
<krim> Koldfusion: If you're having problems with the latest version of ubuntu try searching ubuntuforums.org for the name of your graphics card and see if anyone else has similar problems and solved it
<Odd-rationale> LUISLO_: Depends whether you want debian or rpm
<cecemel> if somebody could help me ... ;)
<Desert_Storm> When im trying to endable ATI accelerated graphics driver, (At restricted driver menu), it says error "The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not endabled."
<Lettuc3> danand_ emma i agree thunar is a good file manager, but it wont offer you in gnome all the features of what nautilus gives you (eg desktop). however if you do know of a way to get it to assume the default behaviour of nautilus, i'd like to switch over, so if you know a way, please tell me :P.
<Odd-rationale> kex: Did it work?
<LUISLO_> Odd-rationale... I guess I've been used to rpm... but like i said is a "dependencies hell"
<friedtofu> Desert_Storm - ibelieve you must go to the source list and enable them ...
<foo> I installed Ubuntu 7.10. I then installed the latest video card drivers (fglrxinfo says OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 GTO/OpenGL version string: 2.1.7281 Release). I then setup compiz with xfce. Something really weird happens. When I switch over from workspace A to workspace B, and workspace B only has firefox in it, the switch is choppy. When I switch from workspace A to B when B has firefox + an xterm in focus, it's not choppy. Extreme
<two_bits> i am trying to install the xubuntu-desktop, however it says that i need to remove totem-gstreamer... is it possible to reinstall totem afterwards without messing with xubuntu?
<Kibbles> Koldfusion: I have geforce 7700 Go and had to tweak xorg.conf before it stabilized
<Odd-rationale> LUISLO_: Take your pick. Linux is all about choices! Free to choose...
<[chr0n0s]> two_bits, you can install better things, instead of totem
<sll> and how about clone display
<Geshka1963> Hi There!
<neverblue> Ashna1, so I am not sure why you dont see it in lsmod, but its in lspci, and alsamixer doesnt appear to be finding it
<kex> Odd-rationale: i still have to call her
<zsiavas1> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<two_bits> maybe, but can i reinstall totem afterwards without problems?
<Desert_Storm> When im trying to endable ATI accelerated graphics driver, (At restricted driver menu), it says error "The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not endabled."
<emma> I have a home partition. How do I reinstall?
<wrath144> cherwin: i'm going to try to install 7.04 again and when i get to the part thats giving me trouble i will let you know what happens
<kex> Odd-rationale: still thinking of a reinstall is easier for her
<Desert_Storm> And its not in the sources list :O
<buffdaemon> hey guys what package do i have to install for the "system" command??
<Mylon> Haha... I misspelld Unbuntu but it still sent me here.
<Lettuc3> LUISLO_ the only way to find out what distro you feel more at ease using, is to try them out, that's fairly easy these days, becauase they all have liveCDs... however, you probably do need a decent internet connection.
<zackie> Is there a new Version of Ubuntu Coming out soon?
<Odd-rationale> kex: OK. If that doesn't work, I really don't have any more ideas. Tell her to try the forums and post the complete error message.
<cherwin> wrath144: roger
<Pricey> !hardy | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pici> zackie: Every 6 months.
<neverblue> Ashna1, was this a new install on your system? has the sound ever worked? what happened before it stopped working?
<Geshka1963> What should I fix to make mplayer output to second monitor on laptop?
<Kibbles> Desert_Storm: check out system>administration>sources
<malestine> damn im frustrated
<two_bits> [chr0n0s]: perhaps, but can i reinstall totem without problems?
<kex> Odd-rationale: well that is what she told me :s
<Lettuc3> emma don't reinstall the whole thing. i would try with just nautilus first.
<Ashna1> neverblue: the sound worked fine this morning before i restarted it
<cecemel> anyone familiar with these hard disk issues ? i don't know why Ubuntu doesn't likes my hdd :(
<zackie> Pici: is it going to be a bit diff than Gutsy :)
<emma> okay so, remove nautilus and then install nautilus?
<[chr0n0s]> two_bits, i am not sure, but doesn't look impossible
<cherwin> cecemel: did you tried booting with the irqpoll option?
<Mylon> I need some help partitioning my HD for a raid array to install Ubuntu.  I thought I had it all worked out, and then I got a weird screen.  Literally:
<malestine> can I ask a question?
<Ashna1> neverblue: ive had ubuntu installed for maybe 3 weeks
<Pici> zackie: Its LTS (long term support) so it should be a lot stabler.
<Mylon> I got a screen titled, "Partition disks" with the text "??? ???"
<Lettuc3> emma gimme a second, i'll have a look.
<cherwin> !ask | malestine
<mnemonic_> I'm having a problem with partitioning with parted. fdisk prints my partitions just fine, but parted does nothing but print 'Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.'.
<ubotu> malestine: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> malestine: Just ask ;)
<[chr0n0s]> !ask | malestine
<zackie> Pici: YAY! :)
<buffdaemon> hey guys what package do i have to install for the "system" command??
<LUISLO_> Odd-rationale, Lettuc3... I use suse, and apart from the dependencies hell, the sd card, and the bluetooth, hehe, works great... but when I have a problem that I've been digging around google and manuals and more stuff without success and I come to the suseforums, it seems like I can't ask an answer there that they can't solve, coz they usually start to assume things and literally telling me...
<LUISLO_> ...to *f*& up and many many times I got the answer: "Go try ubuntu" :D
<neverblue> Ashna1, ok, so your sound stopped working after a reboot? was there an install of new packages the previous day?
<kbrooks> i need a module to be passed options
<Ashna1> neverblue: yes there was an update
<cecemel> cherwin: no
<kbrooks> at bootup
<malestine> What is this and how do I fix it I get it whenever I install or remove anything?E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pricey> LUISLO_, download an ubuntu live cd and see if things work.
<kbrooks> how can i set it up?
<Ashna1> neverblue:kernel headers or something like that
<buffdaemon> hey guys what package do i have to install for the "system" command??
<[chr0n0s]> lol LUISLO_ , is suse rpm based?
<Lettuc3> emma fire up synaptic, search for 'nautilus' and use 'mark for reinstallation' (you get that by right clicking on the package) i think that should do it.
<llappall> hi, quick question: in Gnome, how do I set up a keyboard shortcut in the Desktop to open an app? I want Win-E to open Nautilus, for example...
<mnemonic_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wrath144> cherwin: how long is normal to get through the boot process from hitting install or run ubuntu to being able to se desktop icons
<Odd-rationale> [chr0n0s]: yes. rpm
<emma> Lettuc3 oh lol I forgot all about synaptic, sorry. :)
<rpj8> Is hald installed on a cli install system?
<cherwin> cecemel: try it out then, right from your dmesg "irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)"
<Desert_Storm> Kibbles
<Desert_Storm> Thanks for the support :P
<buffdaemon> hey guys what package do i have to install for the "system" command??
<Kibbles> Desert_Storm: ???
<usr13> wrath144: Depends on hardware.
<Desert_Storm> You said to check the "Sources" stuff
<neverblue> Ashna1, ok, so looks like that could be something that will effect it
<LUISLO_> Pricey: it works, the only thing doesn't work is the sound, but I also had problems with the suse live cd and after a complete isntall it worked...  I have an hda-intel IHC6 family, you know if I'd be able to have sound in a complete install?
<Odd-rationale> LUISLO_: My person favorite is arch, though
<Desert_Storm> Okay, i got to reboot, thanks :P
<Kibbles> Desert_Storm: it worked?
<Desert_Storm> Yes
<Lettuc3> LUISLO_ im not entirely sure, but i think pclinuxos uses synaptic with rpm. i dont know if that resolves your dependency problems though. this is a little offtopic, though, if you want to carry on, you should probably consider #ubuntu-offtopic.
<j_humphrey> I'm running GNOME, and at the top panel, behind all the items, theres some pinstriping that I don't want, I want it to be transparent, how can I fix that?
<Kibbles> Desert_Storm: glad
<cherwin> wrath144: that depends on your hardware settings
<Desert_Storm> Thanks =)
<Mylon> Okay, I have my raid array partitioned, but it says "no root file system is defined", even though I used the guided partitioner on it?
<neverblue> Ashna1, only thing I can suggest is the forums, take your lspci listing and search for its output of your audio device, see if anyone else has had that issue
<cherwin> wrath144: and i use debian so i really don't know how ubuntu handles it
<cecemel> cherwin: how do I boot with the irqpoll option ?
<llappall> hi, quick question: in Gnome, how do I set up a keyboard shortcut in the Desktop to open an app? I want Win-E to open Nautilus, for example...
<rpj8> Is hald installed on a cli install system?
<Pricey> !intelhda | LUISLO_
<ubotu> LUISLO_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wrath144> cherwin: ok. i'm at one part where it says smoething: cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/system-manufacturer: no such file
<kbrooks> i need a module to be passed options at bootup. how do i set this up?
<zackie> So when Hardy Heron is Released will the update manager update it? :)
<LUISLO_> [chr0n0s] yes suse is rpm based, sorry to post here, but I didnt see you in the offtopic channel
<NigelS> kbrooks: /etc/modprobe.d/options iirc
<wrath144> says that for about 4 different files
<Kibbles> Mylon: i'd be happy if you could forward me any good reading material on RAID setups/linux
<wrath144> but doesn't give an error
<LUISLO_> thnx Lettuc3 and Pricey
 * Kibbles seconds zackie's question
<malestine> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mylon> I'm pretty clueless really.  Just throwing myself at this problem Kibbles.
<buffdaemon> what package do i have to install for the "system" command ???
<j_humphrey> I'm running GNOME, and at the top panel, behind all the items, theres some pinstriping that I don't want, I want it to be transparent, how can I fix that?
<Mylon> What file system does Ubuntu normally use?
<Kibbles> Mylon: that's the way to go
<Mylon> Because I tried Fat32 and it broke.
<NigelS> Mylon: ext3
<danand_> cecemel - not entirely sure but it looks to me like you may have some irq issues. This maybe causing problems with your pci card and hence drives. other than that would say you had bad disk. do as dmesg says and try booting with irqpoll option
<Odd-rationale> zackie Kibbles: it can
<Mylon> Thanks, NigelS.
<Kibbles> Mylon: installation recommends ext3
<zackie> To upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10, run "update-manager -d" using the update-manager package from Gutsy.
<Kibbles> Odd-rationale: thanks
<prince_jammys> emma killall bonobo-activation-server
<llappall> j_humphrey: right-click, tab background
<emma> I did do that
<mnemonic_> I can't partition my system using the Ubuntu installer (or no parted based system for that matter) because parted only says 'Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.'. fdisk works fine, fdisk -l output here: http://nopaste.php-quake.net/17269
<Kibbles> is there any reason why my iptables flushes after reboot?
<kbrooks> should i upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04?
<malestine> Ok I'll come back to linux in a couple more years I'll see you guys then
<j_humphrey> llappall, i have a background set already, but on some of the items, theres another picture
<Odd-rationale> kbrooks: not now!
<j_humphrey> llappall, how do i remove that second picture?
<Kibbles> malestine: hold in there - it's worth it
<Mylon> Vista really pissed me off.  It doesn't recognize any HDs at all.  MB and chipset drivers were unhelpful.
<usr13> Kibbles: I think that is normal.
<Mylon> But... Unbuntu recognized the drives just fine.  It confuses the heck out of me.
<Kibbles> usr13: that doesn't make sense
<zackie> Kibbles: If you run "update-manager -d" in Terminal it shows you there is a New Distrib 8.04 Shows its aval now... but in Alpha stage still.. 4 I See
<malestine> its been 2 days and its still not working its better but rrrrrrr!
<usr13> Kibbles: Do you have firewall script enabled?
<kbrooks> Mylon, you mean like "why would microsoft make that mistake"?
<cherwin> wrath144: sounds like a media problem
<wrath144> whats the website to paste stuff then link to it?
<thebanana> hi folks, has anyone here gone through a successful company-wide migration to linux?
<Kibbles> usr13 no idea what you're talking about
<Mylon> Something like that, yeah, kbrooks.
<thebanana> for desktops  especially?
<krim> malestine: Have you tried writing in the forums? IRC is nice for quick problems but sometimes the forums is better.
<fidelio> anybody has experience with synce? Cannot get connection between phone and USB port
<danand_> !pastebin | wrath144
<ubotu> wrath144: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cherwin> wrath144: are you sure the installation media is sane?
<Mylon> I swear, it's like Vista doesn't even know what a SATA controller is.
<cherwin> cecemel: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html
<thebanana> i'm looking for a distributed filesystem solution that's not nfs
<malestine> I don't understand the tree like i do in windows I can't navigate
<llappall> j_humphrey: I don't know what you're seeing, but just as a general guide, the icons for applications (the images themselves) might have something that you're seeing. If it's not that, can you give me more detals?
<llappall> hi, quick question: in Gnome, how do I set up a keyboard shortcut in the Desktop to open an app? I want Win-E to open Nautilus, for example...
<haxit> testing123
<wrath144> cherwin: i did the checker and it was good
<Kibbles> malestine: read up on the linux fs standard
<usr13> Kibbles: Where did  you save your iptables rule comands?
<malestine> ok
<HaXiT> grrr
<HaXiT> exit
<Kibbles> usr13: um, in iptables?
<fidelio> anybody has experience with synce? Cannot get connection between phone and USB port
<llappall> Kibbles :):)
<llappall> fidelio: couldn't make it work when I tried...
<kbrooks> Mylon, to add, they wasted 5 years. oh well.
<cherwin> thebana: yes, Google, IBM, NASA etc
<Kibbles> llappall: did i make a funny?
<llappall> hi, quick question: in Gnome, how do I set up a keyboard shortcut in the Desktop to open an app? I want Win-E to open Nautilus, for example...
<magicrobotmonkey> is there a vnc client for ubuntu that doesnt suck?
<llappall> Kibbles: um... iptables? :D
<usr13> Kibbles: iptables is a tool for IPv4 packet filtering and NAT but you need to save your commands in a script that loads at boot time.
<chimpo> what program should i use for resizing parititons?
<Kibbles> usr13: aha. nobody told me about this :)
<Mylon> Heh...
<AckerMANn> how i can change the MAC address ? plz help me with an example.
<Kibbles> usr13: so where do i put that script and where can I find a template?
<llappall> hi, quick question: in Gnome, how do I set up a keyboard shortcut in the Desktop to open an app? I want Win-E to open Nautilus, for example...
<wrath144> cherwin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56535/
<cherwin> AckerMANn: man ifconfig
<seyacat> hi ubuntus
<neverblue> chimpo, use gparted (remember the important fact to backup your data)
<prince_jammys> !gparted | chimpo  get the live CD::
<ubotu> chimpo  get the live CD::: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Onyx> Whenever I try to run a package with wine, I get the following error:  "Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible." -- anyone know what's up with that?
<Kibbles> llappall system>preferences>hotkey?
<fidelio> what is the easiest way to get devices recognized by ubuntu?
<chimpo> cheers
<mnemonic_> I can't partition my system using the Ubuntu installer (or no parted based system for that matter) because parted only says 'Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.'. fdisk works fine, fdisk -l output here: http://nopaste.php-quake.net/17269
<Aikon> HI
<seyacat> please, help me with one question, how cai i make a search on windows particion? i use locate but mounted particion not index in database
<fidelio> live gparted works
<Gregmond> magicrobotmonkey: The terminal server client works to connect to vnc and most things
<magicrobotmonkey> Gregmond: yea but its not grabbing my clipboard
<Mylon> Uh oh... My ubuntu install has a blank blue screen.  This can't be good.
<j_humphrey> llappall: heres a screenshot of the panel: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7113/screenshotpw5.png
<Kibbles> Mylon: change the background settings.
<Kibbles> j/k
<magicrobotmonkey> also it has a weird bug where you have to scroll on the password input before you can start typing
<prince_jammys> seyacat find /path/to/partition -name 'name_of_file_glob_expression'
<fidelio> what is the easiest way to get devices recognized by ubuntu?
<llappall> Kibbles: no such menu...
<danand_> seyacat - perhaps sudo updatedb might help . try man updatedb first though
<sven-testet-hard> Mylon, sure it is not windows?
<matt____> i'm in kde, but i'm wondering what the "default" media (video) player is in gnome/ubuntu.
<j_humphrey> llappall, notice how theres some weird pin striping on some parts?
<Mylon> I'm sure.
<prince_jammys> seyacat: do you know the exact name of the file?
<Mylon> This Ubuntu disc might be a year old...
<Mylon> Would that be an issue?
<kostkon> matt____, totem
<Kibbles> llappall: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<matt____> kostkon: oh! right!
<Kibbles> sorry
<Mylon> Out of date/buggy install?
<WhiteNerd> Can I upgrade from Debian to Ubuntu desktop using "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" in terminal
<Rufus> after installing ubuntu on a windows computer, you have to insert your windows disc. I have three recovery discs for Microsoft Windows XP. Will these work?
<seyacat> prince_jammys: no i dont know the exact name
<sven-testet-hard> Mylon, when does that happen?
<wrath144> cherwin?
<prince_jammys> seyacat: what do you know about the name?
<Pici> WhiteNerd: Crossgrading is explicitly not supported.
<WhiteNerd> Thank you.
<Mylon> After it finished setting up the EXT3 partition.
<cherwin> wrath144: still here, it's a ambigious error
<prince_jammys> seyacat: or what do you know about the file you want to find?
<seyacat> prince_jammys: i know it begins with flex or contais it
<Mylon> Or during that process... I didn't monitor it too closely.
<wrath144> which means?
<usr13> Kibbles: This looks pretty good:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<matt____> kostkon: ok..so answer me this: basically...totem is gnome, kaffeine is kde, so what would you classify vlc as? i'm writing a post about playing dvds, and i'm getting confused trying to word it right...
<Rufus> does anyone know? its an HP computer
<matt____> kostkon: Next, pick a media player. Kaffeine (KDE), Totem (Gnome), and VLC (
<llappall> Kibbles: yep, looked into those, but those only work with Window management (bring to top, move to another workspace, etc), Desktop, or Sound. There's nowhere to set a *custom* action...
<faileas> matt____: VLC runs on anything
<Kibbles> hmm
<earth> hello please alternative daemon tools for ubuntu 7.10 ?
<emma> I reinstalled Nautilus and nothing weird has happened *yet*.
 * emma crosses her fingers
<sven-testet-hard> Mylon, i have no idea how to fix that, instead of using a more recent version of ubuntu
<cherwin> wrath144: that i have no idea what the real problem is, do you have loopback enabled?
<Mylon> Alright.  I'll get a more recent version then.
<wrath144> what's that?
<prince_jammys> seyacat: find /path/of/partition -iname '*flex*'
<matt____> faileas: right, right...i know that...but....just trying to figure out how to word this
<matt____> faileas: Next, pick a media player. Kaffeine (KDE), Totem (Gnome), and VLC (
<matt____> faileas: a blog post...
<Kibbles> llappall: mmmm sorry.
<faileas> matt____: VLC (Everythong)
<Gregmond> Rufus: recovery cd's generally wont. You need the i386 folder. If that is on them then maybe you can
<faileas> *everything
<matt____> faileas: haha...i'll go with that
<llappall> j_humphrey: when you open an app, does the top bar look like that? (i.e. with the lines)?
<Kibbles> llappall: no idea then.
<earth> hello please alternative daemon tools for ubuntu 7.10 ?
<kostkon> matt____, I pick totem. but vlc or mplayer will play dvds better.
<cherwin> wrath144: it's a virtual network adapter, i saw someone referring to at as the cause of the problem, just do sudo ifconfig lo up
<K-Ton> Good evening
<prince_jammys> seyacat: -iname (case insensitive, flex , Flex, fLex)    -name:case sensitive
<matt____> kostkon: right....i put that..
<Pici> earth: gisomount iirc
<faileas> you'd be hard pressed to find a modern OS VLC won't run on
<sven-testet-hard> is it a good evening?
<matt____> kostkon: Next, pick a media player. Kaffeine (KDE), Totem (Gnome), and VLC (pick this one).
<usr13> Kibbles: But to simply answer your question;  Probably in /etc/init.d
<llappall> Kibbles, thanks anyway... this Gnome stuff... I'm a KDE guy just trying this... :)
<Monegasque> lol
<K-Ton> sven-testet-hard : here in Hungary, it is
<j_humphrey> llappall, my apps are in a AWN dock, so I dont know
<Monegasque> Aikon
<mnemonic_> I removed a partition from my system, now no partitions are shown for the whole drive. What can I do about it?
<Aikon> yes?
<Monegasque> le delire ici
<seyacat> prince_jammys: TY a lot, im making the search now. hope yo works fine :)
<Rufus> Gregmond: so what disc do I use?
<Aikon> yes !
<Monegasque> lol
<prince_jammys> seyacat: let me know, in case i mistyped something
<sll> :(
<Monegasque> tu sais dire que yes
<seyacat> prince_jammys: yes, its work ok, ty you a lot
<prince_jammys> seyacat: no prob
<sven-testet-hard> my gnupg is broken, for now here it isnt a good evening
<jpatrick> !fr | Monegasque
<ubotu> Monegasque: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<faileas> mnemonic_: want to old one back, or to make a new one?
<kostkon> matt____, when you say pick, do you mean which I prefer. i prefer totem-xine (meaning totem with the xine backend). totem by default uses gstreamer
<prince_jammys> seyacat: to update the locate database:::   sudo updatedb
<mnemonic_> faileas: actually install I want to reinstall ubuntu on one partition.
<matt____> kostkon: lol...
<llappall> j_humphrey: I'm wondering if the lines are part of the regular window decoration, when you open ANY window at all, do the window decor look like that?
<matt____> http://linuxhack3r.com/
<Kibbles> kostkon: how do you swap backends?
<Gregmond> Rufus: need to know what is asking for it and why.
<faileas> mnemonic_: then just boot the livecd and use the installer ;)
<mnemonic_> faileas: all the partitions still work - just neither gparted nor parted nor the ubuntu installer show them.
<Rufus> after installing ubuntu on a windows computer, you have to insert your windows disc. I have three recovery discs for Microsoft Windows XP. Will these work?
<Rufus> i need to know which disc to use?
<faileas> mnemonic_: o0
<seyacat> prince_jammys: updatedb its not the same as locate -u?
<Kibbles> Rufus: more detail please?
<mnemonic_> faileas: fdisk -l even works - but any parted based system shows nothing.
<usr13> Rufus: What are you trying to do?
<kostkon> Kibbles, just install totem-xine and will replace the other totem, which is called totem or totem-gstreamer, I don't actually remember
<j_humphrey> llappall, the top bar in applications dont look like that, but when i open a new panel, it has the pinstriping
<sven-testet-hard> i want smooth scrolling in xchat for the next version
<prince_jammys> seyacat: just looked it up, didnt know about it.  i guess it is
<mnemonic_> sven-testet-hard: go implement it ;)
<wrath144> cherwin: i'm a first time linux user and don't know what you mean
<Kibbles> kostkon: k thanks wasn't aware you could do that
<faileas> mnemonic_: Thats wierd ...
<Rufus> install ubuntu on a windows machinme
<danand_> seyacat - locate uses a database - updatedb updates that database
<cherwin> wrath144: oh my bad
<Kibbles> Rufus: umm, you want to dual boot?
<Rufus> yes
<seyacat> dennda: yes i know, but -u update database
<mnemonic_> faileas: p in parted says 'Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.'
<Rufus> but doesnt grub mess up something with windows that I need the install disc?
<Kibbles> just d/l livecd, stick it in and reboot
<Aikon> french??
<usr13> Rufus: Just put in the Ubuntu install CD and boot to it.  But  you might want to run scandisk and defrag on MS Windows first.
<kostkon> Kibbles, np.
<iclebyte> i shouldn't have to create the wheel group manually should i?
<llappall> j_humphrey: then, no idea. One last thing: if you change the *image* you use for the background, do you still see the pinstrip?
<sven-testet-hard> mnemonic_, yeah lets rewrite it with opengl support
<danand_> seyacat - i suggested you run that command about ten mins ago :) - guess i should have explained myself better
<mnemonic_> Aikon: #ubuntu-fr
<cherwin> wrath144: go to gnome-terminal and type in sudo ifconfig, and then pastebin the output somewhere
<Rufus> usr13, wont that mess windows up, and Ill have to use the windows install disc?
<Aikon> thanks !
<j_humphrey> llappall, I change the image, and thats the none pinstriping
<Rufus> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Kibbles> Rufus: if you do windows first, ubuntu 2nd, it's pretty smooth. i've heard the other way around can cause issues
<faileas> mnemonic_: thats... totally wierd
<mnemonic_> sven-testet-hard: right and all the text flows down matrix code like.
<Mylon> And thus, the wait to DL a new Ubuntu image.
<Rufus> Kibbles, thank you
<Gregmond> rufus: normally you boot up to a live ubuntu cd, click install and follow the steps. once it is finished, you reboot and the grub menu lets you choose between windows and ubuntu. no windows cd required at this point.
<ph0rensic> Would grub errors everytime I boot be a HDD issues or something else? I have not added any other disks or anything
<seyacat> locate dont index in database windows mounted partitions, i dont know why
<usr13> Rufus: Not if you just resize the Windows partition so as to make room for the Ubuntu install.
<seyacat> and find its slow
<ph0rensic> Rufus: yes win first then ubuntu
<DARK48> can someone help me its a simple program i cant figure out about the directory lib
<DARK48> simple problem
<usr13> Rufus: Alternately;  Install a slave HD and install Ubuntu on slave HD
<danand_> seyacat - did you sudo locate -u ?? - think you need to be root to update the db
<DARK48> i cant figure out how to give myself permission to edit the directory lib
<DARK48> i cant figure out how to give myself permission to edit the directory lib
<ph0rensic> Rufus: It helps if you make the partitions before you install windows so you dont have to resize!
<DARK48> i cant figure out how to give myself permission to edit the directory lib
<DARK48> i cant figure out how to give myself permission to edit the directory lib pm me
<seyacat> yep sudo locate -u and sudo updatedb  too
<emma> oh no it just crashed again.
<israfil> I really need help badly with configuring my mic
<eenofonn> DARK48 sudo nautilus
<israfil> Can anyone please help
<cherwin> DARK48: you are being annoying
<ph0rensic> DARK48: either use sudo or chown the file or give 777 permissions...
<israfil> I'm using Alsa
<usr13> Rufus: Ubuntu's boot loader, (grub), will also boot MS Windows when / if you want to do a MS session.
<Pici> !repeat | DARK48
<ubotu> DARK48: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kibbles> Rufus: ph0rensic has a good point - make sure you have enough free space for partitions
<DARK48> thanks how do i get 777 permission
<cherwin> DARK48: read up on the manual page of chown and chmod
<DARK48> give excuse me
<DARK48> k
<sven-testet-hard> DARK48, lern the basics
<DARK48> thanks guys
<Kibbles> "777 permission"?
<Ballestplaya> hey
<cherwin> DARK48: don't do that chmod 777 is very insecure
<israfil> My input source for capture is set to MIC but the mic still doesnt work, (using alsa) any suggestions?
<usr13> Rufus: What you end up doing is replacing the MS Windows boot loader with Ubuntu's boot loader, (grub), which will write new code to MBR of the master HD
<emma> does anyone know how to help Nautilus when it keeps crashing?
 * Kibbles doesn't understand the whole numeric permissions system
<ph0rensic> DARK48: best way is for you to add yourself to the group of the folder OR make your user the owner with chown
<Pici> DARK48: Use sudo if you need to make changes to directories that you dont have access too.
<sll> how can I clone or extend disply to another?
<Pici> !sudo | DARK48
<ubotu> DARK48: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Kibbles> emma: do you have any idea why it's crashing?
<Ballestplaya> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 I'm trying to compile something that requires openssl-dev or libssl-dev which one should install and how can I got about doing it?
<cherwin> DARK48: if you want to give yourself permission on a directory, create a group and give that group the apropriate permission. And then assign yourself to that group
<wrath144> bad news
<Pici> !dualhead > sll (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<llappall> j_humphrey: do you mean that when you change the image the pinstrip goes away?
<DARK48> i tried that cherwin
<emma> I really don't have much clue
<DigitalPirate> anyone know a good howto on installing ETQW dedicated server on ubuntu ?
<danand_> seyacat - maybe you need to add an option for the disk you want to add to the db - try man updatedb and see if that helps - let us know if you turn up anything useful
<sven-testet-hard> israfil, you can use alsamixer in the terminal to fully control your soundcard. if that doesnt work your mic is turned off perhaps
<Kibbles> emma join #emma
<cherwin> DARK48: you have to log out and then login
<Gregmond> sll: System -> Administration - > creens and Graphics (assuming you are on 7.10
<llappall> j_humphrey: if so, it might be the image itself... did you open it to see?
<Gregmond> *Screens and Graphics
<llappall> hi, quick question: in Gnome, how do I set up a keyboard shortcut in the Desktop to open an app? I want Win-E to open Nautilus, for example...
<DARK48> ahhh thanks cherwin
<Dave> help, i went to a liquid compass site and  my taskbar is gone, wont even come back after a reboot
<israfil> ill give it a shot, but nothing is muted
<Fri13> Kibbles: It's bretty easy, there are numbers for read, write and execute and then by example, writing is 2, reading is 3 and execute is 4, if you have write and read permission, it's 5. If you have read and execure, it's 7... dont know numbers anymore ;-)
<seyacat> dennda: yes, i think the problem its in mount options, or in locate config, but i dont find answer on google
<ph0rensic> Pici: Do you know if I keep getting various grub errors on boot.. is it most likely a disk gone bad, or something with grub.. I have restored it about 5 times now and everytime I fix it, the next boot sets another grub error
<jackdaw> llappal: i think it's in preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<swpalmer> I this channel ok for questions about the 8.04  beta?
<Pici> ph0rensic: The same errors?
<jackdaw> llappall: or you can make a custom launcher and i think you can set a keycode there too
<ph0rensic> swpalmer: No this is 7.10 8.04 is +1
<kostkon> swpalmer, better go to #ubuntu+1
<swpalmer> thanks
<ph0rensic> Pici: No thats the tricky part.. it'
<ph0rensic> Pici: It will go from 17 to 5
<Dave> guess ill have ro reinstall
<cherwin> Fri13: that explantion only makes sense to people that already know what you're talking about
<knoppix> testing
<Pici> ph0rensic: I'm not an expert on grub issues, but its probably not your drive, might be a configuration issue.
<sven-testet-hard> llappall, you have gnome-keybinding-properties - or if you use compiz then use the settings there
<Ballestplaya> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 I'm trying to compile something that requires openssl-dev or libssl-dev which one should install and how can I got about doing it?
<ph0rensic> Pici: Im reinstalling it right now on a new drive, but I'm not too knowledgable about how grub works beyond the basics...I was thinking if it could something like the settings get changed everytime the computer restarts..
<Fri13> cherwin: If someone would ask from me how file permissions are shown/set on Linux, it would be easier then ;-)
<hendrixski> does anybody know which ubuntu package contains pdb? the python debugger? I tried apt-cache searching for it and nothing apparent jumped out at me... after apt-get installing pydb I still seem to get errors trying to import pdb
<Pici> Ballestplaya: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<llappall> sven-testet-hard: gnome-keybinding-properties doesn't allow to create custom ones, or does it? If so, how?
<Ballestplaya> :) thx
<sll> Gregmond: I don't have this option... perhaps I should install DisplayConfigGTK, but this not runs well for me
<ph0rensic> Pici: Thats what i thought too but why would would it work after I fix it, then the next boot its all jacked up again
<knoppix> bye
<prince_jammys> cherwin: that explanation actually makes no sense to me, and i do know how it works :)
<Pici> ph0rensic: Are you installing on an external drive?
<seyacat> dennda: AAAA jaja, i see what is the problem, windows particion are owned by root, i need to run "sudo locate flex" to run
<wrath144> cherwin: i am going to try 7.10 at least i can open it without trouble
<ph0rensic> Pici: Well I am trying a different disk so we'll see if I continue to get errors.. no this is internal drive... I wonder if the windows partition has to do anything with it.. I did notice when I fixed it the first time, it was reading the disk as a different device (from sda to sdc
<mouseboyx>  /msg NickServ register 298377 mouseboyx@gmail.com
<cherwin> prince_jammys: oh it does make sense to me actually..
<Gregmond> sll: I cant help you then. This is the only way I know how to configure multiple displays.
<prince_jammys> cherwin mmm the numbers are off
<ph0rensic> sll: hey whats the deal.. you want twinview?
<Pici> mouseboyx: You didnt do that right.
<Dave> man i hate ubuntu.... everytime i get ubuntu where i want it, it crashes and makes me reinstall it, this is the fifth time.. I GIVE UP...back to windows
<sll> Gregmond: thanks
<kostkon> mouseboyx, be carefull!
<Pici> mouseboyx: /msg nickserv help register
<cherwin> wrath144: ok
<mouseboyx> Pici, i just noticed...............
<llappall> mouseboyx: you're supposed to do that in the server window. Now we all know your password and email... :D:D
<trevor_> sup
<ph0rensic> Dave maybe you should try a backup software
<mouseboyx> my password is different for everything
<Gregmond> ph0rensic: basically he doews want twinview
<danand_> seyacat - aaahhh!! that would be it :)
<K4k> can someone help me out with the ubuntu live cd real fast? I just made a redistributable image of my desktop to install on my laptop as a VM, but for some reason the graphics aren't loading properly. Is there a password that can be used to do sudo commands on the live cd?
<ph0rensic> Gregmond: And how were you telling him to set it up?
<cherwin> prince_jammys: clear to elaborate?
<darkroast> I'm trying to move the mysql sock file to /tmp/mysql.sock, but when I do, the dameon.log tells me that mysql can't connect through it (even though it exists and the mysql user owns it)
<sven-testet-hard> llappall, use gconf-editor /apps/metacity/global_keybindings if you dont use compiz (!!!)
<ph0rensic> K4k: if I remember correctly the live cd automatically puts the password in for you while using sudo
<Gregmond> ph0rensic: using screens and graphics, but he doesnt have it
<Dave> pHorensic, has nothing  to do with that, it about the sites that screw up my install
<ph0rensic> Gregmond: Oh he can edit the xorg.conf himself
<eenofonn> K4k: I believe Ph0resnsic is right
<ph0rensic> Dave: something with the site?
<Gregmond> ph0rensic: I wasnt gonna start that conversation with him.. I can do it, but not well enough to advise someone else ;)
<prince_jammys> cherwin, well reading is not 3 and execute is not 4, etc
<Tornadochas3r01> hello
<cherwin> prince_jammys: yeah reading is 4 and execute is 1
<Tornadochas3r01> does anone here have dimdim ?
<Darkmystere> Does anyone know how to enable DRI For my card: ATI Raedon XPress 200M?
<cherwin> prince_jammys: must have read passed it
<Tornadochas3r01> web conferencing
<prince_jammys> cherwin and if you read more of the sentence then you read more mistakes
<wrath144> is there anyway to fix the problem gutsy is having on hp laptops?
<cherwin> prince_jammys: i stand corrected
<Dave> phOrensic, went to www.kiro710.com, kisteded to the liquid compass stream and now my task bar is gone never to return until i reeboot
<sven-testet-hard> "wait-for-the-next-version" cause ubuntu doesnt fix bugs
<Dave> reinstall
<Azodon> what makes ubuntu better than debian?
<DARK48> Sorry to come back again. Im trying to use a sudochown command and when i try and put in the password nothing types.
<sven-testet-hard> Azodon, the name is better isnt it?
<Sandking> hi
<hellboy195> Darkmystere: I once had this card
<erUSUL> !best | Azodon
<ubotu> Azodon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<erUSUL> !ot | Azodon
<ubotu> Azodon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sven-testet-hard> DARK48, whats wrong with that?
<cherwin> DARK48: that's suppose to happen
<savvas> how can i find out the latest ssh hostnames that I have used with my username? something similar to the history command for bash commands
<danand_> Azodon - Ubuntu is a bit more user friendly
<cherwin> DARK48: just keep typing, it will register
<DigitalPirate> any1 how do i install steam dedicated servers on ubuntu ( server ed.)
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I need to install Realplayer by running a .bin file. This extracts some folders and files. My question: which directory should I install these to?
<prince_jammys> cherwin: wasnt correcting, i was making a joke lol in response to "only those who know can understand"
<Darkmystere> hellboy, Cool How did you get DRI Working please use my name so i notice your help :/
<DARK48> Then why wont it let me put the file in the lib folder
<ph0rensic> Gregmond: Hmm its really not too hard to do that.. i can't get the screens and graphics to get twinview I haveto edit the file
<DARK48> this is the command i put it
<sven-testet-hard> JonathanD, i usually install this in user dirs like /home/user/.realplayerbin/
<DARK48> put in
<cherwin> prince_jammys: :^)
<hellboy195> Darkmystere: 3d driver installed?
<ph0rensic> Gregmond: who was it again anyway
<DARK48> sudo chown sawyer: root /lib
<Darkmystere> Yea fglrx im using Compiz fusion right now
<JonathanEllis> sven-testet-hard: Thanks!
<danand_> JonathanEllis - for realplay your home dir is fine
<israfil> can someone please etll me how to get my mic working in alsa
<israfil> nothing is muted
<Darkmystere> hellboy, Yea fglrx im using compiz fusion right now sorry for reapting didnt think you saw it
<llappall> sven-testet-hard: gotta be kidding me! You're right, but it sounds like it should be easier to set a key binding..!!!!!! Damn Gnome!
<israfil> the input sources are set to mic
<lambda> hi
<cherwin> DARK48: you got the command wrong
<seyacat> bye ubuntus
<seyacat> ty your help
<lambda> i wonder how launching tty at boot sequence (level 2345) by default /etc/inittab is not here on ubuntu
<cherwin> DARK48: it's sudo chown owner:group file
<lambda> any idea to fix this please ?
<ph0rensic> BRB rebooting into my new system
<DARK48> o ok
<DARK48> thanks cherwin
<Pici> DARK48: What exactly are you trying to do? its not a very good idea to start chaging permissions on system directories.
<clic1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cherwin> Pici: i agree
<lambda> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !upstart | lambda
<ubotu> lambda: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<usr13> lambda: What are you trying to do?
<Arelis> Pici: I defragmented the harddrive of my Windows partition - I want to resize it to make room for Ubuntu but i want to make sure i don't ruin the Windows installation, as it is an OEM version and was installed on this pc as it was bought by my father. What do I do?
<usr13> lambda: What do you want to change?
<lambda> to enable more than one tty
<DARK48> What i am trying to do is install SOF2 Dedicated Game server, and in order to do that
<usr13> lambda: 7.10 ?
<DARK48> it requires you to put a file in the lib directory
<Boglizk> How do i get the terminal-8 font in gnome-term?
<K4k> is the channel really this dead or is my connection messed up
<Pici> DARK48: Use sudo to install it, don't modify the permissions on directories like that.
<Pici> !sudo | DARK48
<Arelis> DARK48: Install WINE, and please tell me how it went. I want to run SofII on linux too
<ubotu> DARK48: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<gianni> After installing ubuntu I have problems with sudo.I added user to admin group but still can not use sudo .What my next step should be?
<savvas> K4k: your connection is messed up
<ballestplaya> K4k probably your connection
<ballestplaya> lol
<cherwin> DARK48: just put the file in the directory with sudo, e.g. sudo cp source_file /destination/directory
<lambda> usr13: yes
<Pici> Arelis: Server, not client...Anyway, your computer may have a OS restore CD.
<fredl> hiya. When I have a jpeg in my homedir, it shows in the file browser as an icon. I also have an NFS share with lots of pictures in it and when I navigate there I don't see the mini previews
<usr13> lambda: You only have one?
<Pici> Arelis: Other than that I can't give you any guarantees.
<Arelis> Pici: Well.. it has a legitimate windows disk but i don't think it's a restore disc.
<DARK48> ok so the command for just sudo would be?
<usr13> lambda: Fully updated?
<lambda> usr13: not me but the friend i try to debug   yes
<usr13> lambda: I just checked and I have 7
<cherwin> DARK48: this is the X,Y problem all over again, read this please http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XY_problem
<Pici> DARK48: put sudo in front of whatever move/copy command you were trying to do
<fredl> does anybody know if the File Browser doesn't do icons on NFS shares or if there's special settings for it or something?
<highrelyguy> NE1 have problem with 7.10 and XHost?
<Pici> DARK48: See the page that ubotu linked to you.
<Arelis> Pici: Nevermind the restore disk, I asked my father and he said there is no restore disk.
<Dave> dont go to www.kiro710.com and listen to the stream. it wiped out my taskbar until i reinstalled
<ph0rensic> figured I've give the 64-bit version another go
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, it works :)
<emma> That time I had to turn off my computer before Nautilus would start working again.
<danand_> Arelis - on the bright side - if you kill your windows installation by installing ubuntu, you can always explain to your dad that you actually did him a favour!! :P
<wrath144> cherwin: so far gutsy is working great
<fredl> funny thing is when I copy a file from the NFS share to my home directory it immediately shows the icon.
<emma> It's like a problem with all of gnome.
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, what did you have to do?
<ph0rensic> wrath144: gutsy is the best version so far imo
<emma> when your gnome is busted what do you do?
<cherwin> wrath144: congrats :)
<JonathanEllis> So I have installed Realplayer. Now how do I make sure that Firefox uses the Realplayer plugin instead of Mplayer or Helix or something else?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, only all removed and reinstalled ^^
<emma> ph0rensic,  i sure do disagree. Gutsy has all kinds of bugs and problems. Feisty never had any.
<ph0rensic> emma: interesting
<Hawk-> ROFL @ XY_Problem
<oshi> I haven't had any problems with gutsy
<Pici> emma: Are you getting any errors?
<Hawk-> tht was a good one
<wrath144> emma: gutsy works far better on my hp laptop than feisty
<neverblue> SHyTRiGGeR, good to hear
<emma> My Nautilus keeps crashing.
<ph0rensic> emma: although I can say there are some bugs in gutsy still for sure
<Pici> emma: With errors?
<usr13> lambda: /etc/securetty: list of terminals on which root is allowed to login.
<oshi> emma: I agree with wrath144, feisty had many problems with my laptop, gutsy is a dream compared to it
<fredl> Does anybody know why I don't see icon previews of pictures on an NFS share in the File Browser?
<SHyTRiGGeR> neverblue, yeah next time i'll try this solution earlier !! :p
<emma> It hasn't given any errors except for this vauge announcement, which I'm not sure if it is the cause or a symptom --- Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<Pici> fredl: Normally thumbnails are disabled on remote filesystems, check the preferences in your nautilus window.
<sven-testet-hard> oshi, emma same for me. gutsy works great on ibm t23
<Cew27> does anyone here have the eee pc???
<whonicca> can someone help me with my dual boot =\  i cant load windows xp for some reason
<fredl> Pici - oh okay. lessee if I can find those.
<pdlnhr1> does anyone know of a way to mount a ufs files system read/write.... i can only seem to get it to mount read only
<wrath144> oshi: but gutsy isn't supposed to work on hp laptops, i can't even begin to install feisty
<ompaul> !grub | whonicca
<ubotu> whonicca: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sven-testet-hard> I only have a Nokia N800
<wrath144> and gutsy works fine
<gotgnu> where do I put .ko files so I can modprobe them?
<oshi> wrath144: I installed no glitches at all on hp dv9730
<Ashna1> is there a way to revert updates?
<oshi> wrath144: gutsy that is.   The only thing I had to do was fiddle in the audio drivers.
<wrath144> oshi: i'm trying on an omnibook 6000
<Pici> emma: Have you seen/tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35082
<Arelis> Pici: Do you know how i can prevent the Windows install to be wiped out/broken? because when i tried it with another windows installation (and i wasn't prepared well) I couldn't boot into my Windows anymore because it had a faulty chkdisk utility, i used the windows CD to restore that though but that Windows install had a lot of weird problems after resizing.
<fredl> that worked, thanks Pici!
<oshi> wrath144: what problems are you having?
<gotgnu> usr/src/mykernel ?
<emma> Here's what happens: At first everything is going okay. I'm listening to music by clicking on files in my external hard drive. The next thing you know, I click on one and the icon changes from a musical note to a piece of paper. And nothing happens. Then every file I click on the same thing. I try to open other directories and I'm told I cannot. Some times if I restart X it fixes it temporarily and other times it seems it gets even worse.
<gianni> I would like to be able to use ubuntu again,but wizhout your help I don´t if that is possible
<emma> I try to go to places> home and nothing happens.
<Pici> Arelis: Backup?  I personally can't vouch or guarantee that resizing will not break anything.
<emma> It seems that Nautilus has crashed. And the one time I've gotten any strange message it says this: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<PulsatingQuasar> hi
<jonathan_> hi
<highrelyguy> NE1 recommend a free chat clien better than pigeon?
<sven-testet-hard> Arelis, its normal that the partition is flagged dirty. normally windows runs a check and then everything is fine.
<oshi> emma: try killall bonobo?
<usr13> lambda: Debian derivitaves are a lot different than RH and does not rely on runlevels so much to get services enabled and dissabled.  Or, more accurately, does grouop services within runlevel specific ordered sets of scripts.
<fredl> whoops....
<neverblue> highrelyguy, sorry, nothing is better than pidgin
<fredl> Pici, that worked, thanks!
<PulsatingQuasar> did anyone here install tikiwiki?
<emma> I have tried reinstalling Nautilus and I've reinstalled the libpackages for bonobo
<wrath144> oshi: the first time i tried to install gutsy i came back and it was completely locked up at 15%, then i had a look at the forum and seen the big "gutsy doesnt work on hp laptops" sticky so i tried feisty. nothing but problems so now i'm trying gutsy again
<DigitalPirate> apt-get instal steam, is that steam as in valve steam or is it something else
<emma> Yes I've done Killall bonobo-action-server
<ph0rensic> Arelis: i hear you are supposed to do a full clean and oh crap whats it called...defrag thats it before you resize or it can cause problems... best to set your partitions before you even install windows
<highrelyguy> thanks neverblue.
<jabbed> I'm trying to get jabber-muc to work, but it seems to time out when joining a group chat... in the service id host, I have conference.foobar (which is just an intranet hostname)... maybe this has something to do with it?
<Pici> emma: Did you see that link I gave you?
<Arelis> Pici: If i copy all the files on this harddrive (so in this windows install) to the second one and if it goes wrong, place it back, will it be okay?
<oshi> wrath144: when you throw in the CD try noapic nolapic at the boot option
<gotgnu> I have five .ko wireless driver files where do I put them so I can use modprobe to load them
<Ashna1> does anyone here know how to reverse updates?
<oshi> wrath144: and watch for error 81 on boot, which means that your bios isn't compatable
<prince_jammys> emma did you try the things at the bottom of this page? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/49594
<babo> how do i color text in OO ?
<MattJ> jabbed: Should work
<wrath144> oshi: no error 81, what do those commands do?
<Pici> Arelis: Best to ask that in ##windows, there may be a way to backup your mbr that I'm not aware of.
<MattJ> jabbed: Except the 'jabber' package is a bit old
<oshi> wrath144 sets boot options that should let you install/boot easier
<Arelis> Pici: MBR? No, sorry, i meant c:\WINDOWS and the like.
<jonathan_> bye
<Dave> yep i have a  linux virus..guarenteed
<PulsatingQuasar> are there going to be updates soon for the destroyed compiz in 8.04??
<Pici> !hardy | PulsatingQuasar
<ubotu> PulsatingQuasar: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MattJ> jabbed: The DNS has to be set up correctly for conference.hostname too
<oshi> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cherwin> Ashnal: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<oshi> hmph
<danand_> gotgnu - ususal place for .ko files is /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/
<jabbed> mattJ: I haven't done that, and I'm not sure how
<gianni> msg ubotu etiquette
<usr13> oshi: wrath144 Ultimate Boot CD has a utility that backs up MBR ... but I've never used it.  Just let the boot loader do it's thing and go with it.
<danand_> gotgnu - ususal place for .ko files is /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/.... etc
<usr13> wrath144: What are you trying to do?
<highrelyguy> NE1 have trouble with XHOST and 7.10?
<gotgnu> danand_: thanks
<emma> I'm not on a laptop though.
<clic1> !gl desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Arelis: If you just want to backup the *DATA* then copying it should be fine.
<oshi> wrath144: I hate to say this, but you may be out of luck with ubuntu on your laptop.
<clic1> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emma> those webpages seem to be talking about fixes for people on laptops.
<wrath144> usr13: install gutsy to an hp omnibook 6000
<clic1> !deaktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deaktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emma> with clock or battery issues.
<jabbed> mattJ: do I need to do it on the ubuntu server itself or on my other dns server? also, does it just need to resolve to the same ip as foobar?
<Pici> !msgthebot | clic1
<oshi> wrath144: one version I KNOW that works on your laptop is openSUSE 10.3..which is a solid release
<danand_> gotgnu - i would be careful about putting stuff in there that doesn't belong though :)
<usr13> wrath144: The install failed?
<gotgnu> danand_: ok
<wrath144> oshi: lol, funny you should mention that. i already tried
<DARK48> Alright this is what i put in and it doesnt seem to have worked: sudo mv libcxa.so.1 /lib
<Arelis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oshi> wrath144: I couldn't get either feisty or gutsy to install on my 6000 without noapic
<oxas> Hallo;)
<cherwin> wrath144: sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.img bs=512 count=1 backs up your mbr
<wrath144> usr13: not yet lol
<Arelis> ah
<Arelis> sorry
<Arelis> I was checking if it was still doing stuff.
<oshi> wrath144 suse didn't work?
<usr13> wrath144: How much memory does it have?
<wrath144> suse didnt work
<wrath144> 256mb
<oshi> wrath144:  that's just strange.  worked fine for me
<Arelis> Pici: clic1 didn't get the message
<highrelyguy> I get MIT-MAGIC error when trying to use xhost on 7.10
<oxas> #ubuntu
<oshi> I have a hp dv6000 though.  didn't think they'd be so different, but i guess they are.
<Pici> !msgthebot > clic1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<oshi> I'm stuck on HP dv*'s..hehe..have 2 of em
<cherwin> wrath144: be careful with dd though, it can hose your system in a heartbeat
<mouseboyx> how do you completely remove mysql-server?
<oshi> openSUSE on the 6000 and ubuntu on the 9730
<wrath144> cherwin: i don't know what you're talking about remember?
<DARK48> Alright this is what i put in and it doesnt seem to have worked: sudo mv libcxa.so.1 /lib
<usr13> cherwin: wrath144 dd will only hose your system if you tell it to  :)
<k3ito> anyone know whether the situation with compiz and blender (and the gui bugs) is ever gonna get sorted?
<{Nathan}> I have a bunch of files in folders called a.jpeg, how would I move them all to a single folder as a1.jpeg, a2.jpeg, etc?
<Conker> how would I make my usb harddrive writeable? I'm getting an error that I don't have the permissions
<Boglizk> How do i get the terminal-8 font (from aterm) in gnome-term?
<cherwin> DARK48: too bad for you
<oshi> conker: chmod --help
<mouseboyx> how do you remove mysql-server so that the input box for the mysql password comes up?
<k3ito> Conker: what version of ubuntu you using?
<usr13> Conker: Using the original user as installed from the beginning?
<oshi> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Conker> i just reformatted in in ext3
<Dave> great... a virus that hides the taskbar and wont let it return until reinstall
<Conker> 7.10
<usr13> Conker: You reformatted the thumb drive?  But yet, you do not have permission to it?
<prince_jammys> {Nathan}: do you want to rename the files or just move them all to a single folder?
<Conker> it's a portable hdd 60 gig
<k3ito> Dave: on Windows?
<usr13> Conker: If it's ext3, you can assign permissions to it.
<Dave> k3ito: no on linux
<k3ito> Dave: ubuntu?
<Dave> kubuntu
<Boglizk> Dave: How did you get a virus on Linux?
<k3ito> Dave: where did you get this virus?
<usr13> Conker: sudo chmod 777 /media/whatever/*
<Boglizk> If you ran a command, you can just undo it.
<cherwin> Dave: virus??
<Conker> ok
<Dave> Kwww.kirotv.com liquid sream
<Conker> i'll try brb
<wrath144> so how would i try noapic nolapic at the boot option?
<{Nathan}> prince_jammys: I want to do both, because they are all named a.jpeg. I don't care what they are renamed to.
<k3ito> Dave: are you sure?!
<mouseboyx> where are the mysql databases on ubuntu?
<k3ito> Dave: what kernel you running?
<oshi> wrath144: at the boot screen you should just need to hit 'c' then add those two commands at the end of the boot string
<jacob_> Anyone ever have a problem with any programs on Ubuntu
<jacob_> when they say satrting up
<Pricey> !bug | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sokkerplayer92> Uh, yeah, i have a kinda big problem with configuring my nvidia 8800gts with ubuntu gutsy x64.  pretty much, i started loading ubuntu and no images could be seen because i guess ubuntu doesnt have the correct driver with the 3d support so eventually i went to the text install and it installed ubuntu, i then tryed installing manually the nvidia glx-new driver for the 3d support except it installed except the same thing hap
<sokkerplayer92> pened as always before, it ended up going to a black screen inwhih everything was unresponsive...Any suggestions on how to fix it?
<wrath144> oshi: ok, anything else or just dthose two words?
<k3ito> jacob: lol.. classic question
<prince_jammys> {Nathan}: #bash
<Conker> ok nm because then the permissions stay with the machine
<jacob_> lol
<jacob_> :D
<aunes> hey guys. I'm using debian etch. How do I grab ubuntu's libapache2-mod-python?
<cherwin> usr13: chmod 777 is terrible, i don't understand why you would want to reccomend it to Conker
<jacob_> when it syas they are starting up
<jacob_> on the taskbar
<usr13> Conker: But each time you write to it, you will be writing files that will have ownership of the user that wrote them, so...
<oshi> wrath144: if that doesn't work you might try noapic nosmp
<Conker> should i format it to fat32 so i can use this drive every where
<jacob_> and it goes away
<Fluor_> hi, does someone know when gnat-4.3 will be included in Ubuntu? Whom to ask?
<mEck0> Hi! I wonder if a SonyEricsson P1i cellphone (running SymbianOS) can synchronize with e.g. Evolution without any problems? (calendar, addressbook, todo..)
<Pici> aunes: packages.ubuntu.com
<oshi> wrath144: if you see the error 81 try pnpbios=off
<jacob_> and nothing shows up
<usr13> cherwin: Why so?
<jacob_> but if someone IM's you
<jacob_> (talking about Pidgin atm)
<oshi> wrath144: but the first two should be enough
<jacob_> it shows up
<Dave> when i reboot to get the taskbar back a window flashes up in the bottom right corner and the taskbar flashes up and dissapears and qwont come back
<wrath144> oshi: ok will try
<emma> Okay it just crashed again.
<usr13> cherwin: If you have better recommendation, please say so.
<oshi> wrath144: g'luck
<DanC> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<DanC>   openssh-server
<fapril> I'm looking to share media from my ubuntu ox to my xbox 360. Does anyone here have this setu?
<emma> I'm not sure what to do.
<DanC> what's up with that?
<CommanderCool> I have a touchscreen running with wacom, but right click does not work...can anyone help me?
<cherwin> usr13: making files world readable and writeable for everyone is generally a Bad Idea
<DanC> surely an ssh server is supported by ubuntu
<sokkerplayer92> Does anyone have any idea why it wont except my video card/work?
<usr13> cherwin: But this is a thumb drive
<danand_> DanC - you need to run sudo apt-get update to get rid of that - worked for me
<usr13> cherwin: He has re-formatted a USB Flash Memory device to ext3 filesystem.  So...?
<DanC> danand_, yup... that worked. thanks!
<danand_> DanC - np
<usr13> cherwin: What do you suggest?  mkfs.msdos  ?
<CommanderCool> I have a touchscreen running with wacom, but right click does not work...can anyone help me? plz!
<usr13> cherwin: And I didn't necessarily recommend he do it, I just said that he could do it and then told him that that would only temporarilly fix his problem.
<mouseboyx> I lost my mysql password what can I do to get things working again?
<cherwin> usr13: it depends on what kind of systems he's using the drive on
<emma> I found a way to fix it without having to restart the computer at least
<usr13> cherwin: I know.
<emma> but doing that every time it happens can't be a long term solution.
<airjump> hello
<bertvdp> hi, I'm having some problems, I kind of smached my twinview and now got it working again partely, it all works fine only th second monitor isn't found, what do I have to add to xorg.conf to get it detected ?
<shiwaraya> how do i share a printer between two ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> mouseboyx: Can't you just reset the mysql password?
<prince_jammys> emma  what is it?
<mouseboyx> how, passwd?
<Conker> ok
<Conker> changed it to fat32 and everything is fine
<Conker> thank you
<usr13> shiwaraya: Is the printer attached to one of the ubuntu systems now?
<mouseboyx> how do i reset the password?
<usr13> Conker: Very good.
<oshi> emma: is bonobo the problem?  I mean was killall bonobo the fix?
<usr13> mouseboyx: passwd
<emma> to fix it short term I type: killall bonobo-activation-server // killall nautilus // nautilus & disown
<shiwaraya> usr13: actually printing by usb in one xubuntu
<ph0rensic> mouseboyx: not passwd you gotta use the mysql password command... off hand i dunno .. i think its like mysqladmin -u root passwd 'password'
<oshi> emma: do you use bonobo?
<prince_jammys> emma right, that was in the google links that i suggested about two hours ago
<emma> No. I don't even know what bonobo is.
<usr13> shiwaraya: So it is a USB printer connected to one of the two Ubuntu systems?
<emma> prince_jammys,  that's where I got it from :)
<oshi> emma: get rid of it then unless it's important to your system
<ph0rensic> usr13: That is inside of sql though isnt it?
<prince_jammys> emma and yesterdays solution came from there too
<shiwaraya> yes is connected and working
<emma> prince_jammys,  you have to understand I have to wait for nautilus to crash before I can use any fix, and it doesn't seem to have any pattern to when it crashes.
<usr13> ph0rensic: ?
<DIL> i am trying to install vmplayer - i tried with synaptic but got errors doing it manually, got msg that "vmnet" and "vmmon" was not installed by vmplayer installer and to remove the. tried using "find" fom cli but seem to be getting syntax wrong to search. how can i locate and remove these two files
<emma> I don't know if bonobo is important to my system since I don't know what it does.
<ph0rensic> usr13: You were saying passwd to fix the mysql passord?
<prince_jammys> emma googling the errors and spending some time reading the stuff has solved EVERY problem ive ever had..
<oshi> emma: google it :)
<usr13> shiwaraya: Then it is already shared, by default.
<ph0rensic> DIL: hmm you tried to install the player from source?
<usr13> shiwaraya: Just go to the other system and tell it to print to it.
<shiwaraya> by ip??
<CommanderCool> I have a touchscreen running with wacom, but right click does not work...can anyone help me?
<usr13> shiwaraya: But, it is a good idea, or makes it a little easier, if the host system is set to static IP.  (They are both on the same LAN, right?)
<DIL> ph0rensic: source as VMWARE
<Docfxit> My DNS isn't working . I have the DNS setup in Networking setup. I have other PC's on the same LAN that DNS is working just fine . Any ideas?
<usr13> ph0rensic: No, sorry.
<ph0rensic> DIL: Yah thats how I got vmwplayer to work
<shiwaraya> yes they are in the same lan
<ph0rensic> DIL: Hmm.. should have everything you need for it to install... so you just chmod +x the installer file and ran it right?
<shiwaraya> so how do i add the printer?
<DIL> ph0rensic: that is what i am trying now, it seems that i have remnants of previous try that i have to get rid of first
<usr13> ph0rensic: at the mysql prompt:  set password = password("yournewpassword");
<lubos1> hi
<DIL> ph0rensic: yes but remants = vmnet and vmmon has to be deleted
<lubos1> how can i set icons for nautilus bookmarks?
<artti> What for is indexing preferences?
<blob> hi
<ph0rensic> DIL: Did you try sudo apt-get remove -purge vmplayerpackagenamehere
<DIL> ph0rensic: i will try
<murshed> how i edit UBUNTU
<murshed> all
<murshed> how to Edit UBUNTU startup Image
<prince_jammys> !usplash | murshed
<Odd-rationale> !themes
<ubotu> murshed: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<prince_jammys> murshed: ok what did you mean by "startup image"?
<cherwin> murshed: ambiguousity at its best
<prince_jammys> murshed: the login or the splash screen?
<shiwaraya> Im in the "New Printer" window in System/Administration/Printing. What tipe of conection should i use to print on the printer of my other ubuntu desktop?
<usr13> shiwaraya: ipp
<prince_jammys> cherwin: lol
<murshed> prince_jammys:  i want to edit startup logo UBUNTU. i want to edit and replace my name... can i edit? any problem? its free?
<iskin> How can I find out what packages I installed onto of the base install?
<prince_jammys> murshed: the startup logo before the login screen comes on, correct?
<murshed> yes
<prince_jammys> !usplash > murshed
<usr13> shiwaraya: Should end up something like:  ipp://192.168.1.18:631/printers/HP5L
<ygorabreu> Hello guys..ca anyone tell me the commando line to call the partition tool...cuz i need to format a pendriver but i cant find the gparted
<Dave> k3ito: did you try the site?
<Odd-rationale> ygorabreu: cfdisk
<prince_jammys> murshed: i have never done it. i suspect it's a slight pain in the rear
<ygorabreu> But the graphic one?
<CommanderCool> gparted
<murshed> yes prince_jammys
<grezer34> good afternoon everyone
<jabbed> I've installed jabber-muc and added conference.foobar to the dns server, but I still can't join a conference. it times out, I even tried to add the ip to the hosts file on my local machine.
<ph0rensic> Odd-rationale: I thought gparted gets deleted after the install, you gotta reinstall it
<CommanderCool> ygorabreu: gparted
<ygorabreu> yeah...
<K-Ton> prince_jammys : is the startup logo set by default? Because i have only login screen, during the boot i see the black monitor
<prince_jammys> murshed: well, directions are in the link
<ygorabreu> reinstall it right ? :S
<Odd-rationale> ph0rensic: What was that?
<MattJ> jabbed: Sorry, you quit before I got back here before
<prince_jammys> K-Ton: laptop?
<ph0rensic> ygorabreu: yeah reinstall it with sudo apt-get install gparted
<cherwin> grezer34: more like evening around where i'm from
<K-Ton> prince_jammys : yes it is
<ph0rensic> ygorabreu: although its easier to run it off a disk
<jabbed> mattj: I had to restart, sorry
<sokkerplayer92> Um, can anyone maybe help me with getting my nvidia graphics card to run on ubuntu gutsy 64bit?
<prince_jammys> K-Ton: hold for link
<ygorabreu> right..thks!
<CommanderCool> np
<MattJ> jabbed: Do you want to join jabber@conference.jabber.org or ##jabber? It may be easier to help you there :)
<ph0rensic> Odd-rationale: I was saying gparted gets deleted after the install
<sokkerplayer92> Uh, yeah, i have a kinda big problem with configuring my nvidia 8800gts with ubuntu gutsy x64.  pretty much, i started loading ubuntu and no images could be seen because i guess ubuntu doesnt have the correct driver with the 3d support so eventually i went to the text install and it installed ubuntu, i then tryed installing manually the nvidia glx-new driver for the 3d support except it installed except the same thing hap
<prince_jammys> K-Ton: slow boot also?
<sokkerplayer92> pened as always before, it ended up going to a black screen inwhih everything was unresponsive...Any suggestions on how to fix it?
<jabbed> ##jabber would be good =)
<Varitech> bonsoir
<Odd-rationale> ph0rensic: Oh, ok. You're right
<emma> With problems like this you never know if it's fixed or if it's just waiting to happen again.
<ph0rensic> anyone know the gname of the chm reader?
<K-Ton> prince_jammys : no not really, without visual effects it's really fast, with them 20-25 seconds
<ph0rensic> is it gnochm?
<shiwaraya> usr13 thanks but now i have other problem
<oshi> ugh, I'm so annoyed.  My Vista box is has 67GB of disk space used and I'll be damned if I can find anything to delete
<usr13> shiwaraya: Problems, problems, problems, that's all we ever see around here!  :)
<oshi> Just goes to show why I'm a linux user
<shiwaraya> i have DHCP enabled so i have dynamic ip. how do i add dinamic host name entries?
<cherwin> ph0rensic: apt-cache search chm --names-only
<cherwin> gnochm pops up on the search
<ph0rensic> oshi: Gotta love microsoft space management technology!
<shiwaraya> so i can print even if the host of the printer changes ip
<ph0rensic> cherwin: THanks bud
<oshi> ph0rensic: indeed!
<mouseboyx> i have changed the mysql password but, Im still getting an error when i try to connect from php
<mouseboyx> http://mouse.homelinux.com/
<murshed> shiwaraya:  hii
<lubosz> oshi: scan it with diskusageanalyzer
<murshed> asl plz
<LjL> !ot > murshed    (murshed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<usr13> shiwaraya: It is a good idea, or makes it a little easier, if the host system is set to static IP.
<oshi> lubosz: I use ccleaner on it and dumped 17gigs of crap earlier
<shiwaraya> but if i set static ip, every time i run ubuntu i have to set my configuration
<oshi> lubosz: always found ccleaner to be superior to diskusageanalyzer
<murshed> ljl whts dat??
<shiwaraya> to connect to my WPA wireless network
<LjL> !ot | murshed
<ubotu> murshed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LibertyShadow> I am having trouble removing avant-window-navigator from startup, I had removed it from "Startup Programs" in gnome-session-properties, but it starts up automatically anyway
<levander> Okay, I 'sudo apt-get remove mythbuntu-desktop' and it only wants to remove 1 package, the mythbuntu-desktop package.  I thought apt-get did orphan tracking now and remove all the dependecies for that package too?
<oshi> LibertyShadow: I just wound up apt-get removing it
<grezer34> ok everyone quick question for you all, I just installed webmin, looks cool and all but my FTP program is not working and I am getting a error " unkown Config 'indentlookups on line 32 of the proftpd.conf ?
<ph0rensic> LibertyShadow: but avant is such a kickbutt program .. why not load it at start?
<shiwaraya> how do i make my ubuntu to start up with a manual network configuration?
<cherwin> levander: apt-get autoremove
<Odd-rationale> levander: Do an sudo apt-get auto-remove
<grezer34> what the heck does that mean
<prince_jammys> K-Ton: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<murshed> ljl join ths room
<murshed> yhen?
<prince_jammys> K-Ton: that's almost definitely what you want --- check it out
<oshi> AWN was annoying to me.   Very inconveniently set up
<levander> shiwaraya: For manual network configs, I edit /etc/network/resolv.conf - then that's my network config everytime I reboot.
<cherwin> Odd-rationale: autoremove without the dash
<K-Ton> prince_jammys : thank you very much
<LibertyShadow> ph0rensic: I use Mathematica and Eclipse alot alot, and I disable Compiz.  When I do this, awn disables itself... So I decided the panel was better for me.
<CommanderCool> plz someone help me with my wacom touchscreen (right click)...just give me a clue
<prince_jammys> K-Ton: np
<murshed> ljl
<Odd-rationale> cherwin: Correct. Sorry
<CarlFK> anyone know what repo has this? E: Failed to satisfy Build-Depends dependency for transcode: libfaad-dev
<ph0rensic> whats eclipse and math..
<xyblor> Is there a way to run a script automatically every time you log in?
<oshi> ph0rensic eclipse is a programming IDE
<LjL> murshed, i'm basically saying that this is a support channel for Ubuntu, and "asl" requests are not allowed.
<levander> cherwin: 'sudo apt-get autoremove mythbuntu-desktop' says it wants to remove two package: "libtotem-plparser10 mythbuntu-desktop".
<ph0rensic> oshi: ahh
<cherwin> xyblor: yes
<oshi> I prefer netbeans :P
<LibertyShadow> ph0rensic: Mathematica is for Calc III and Differential equations
<cherwin> xyblor: what do you want to accomplish?
<ph0rensic> LibertyShadow: thanks
<[Night_wolf]> fssq
<xyblor> cherwin: I want to run xrandr to setup dual head display
<wrath144> oshi: it's going really slow, so far i'm at the select your timezone screen
<ricardo_> :)
<oshi> avant annoyed me.  I didn't want applets or a taskbar...I just wanted a launcher.  But you can't have launcer without task bar with it...bleh
<oshi> wrath144: is it working though?
<wrath144> oshi: yea, very very slowly
<shiwaraya> how do i choose the Location Network i want Ubuntu to boot on?
<oshi> wrath144: shouldn't be that slow actually.  worked faster when I tried it.  Perhaps a reboot?
<xyblor> cherwin: it's really simple, just a 2-line script, but I'm tired of running it manually every time I log in
<cherwin> xyblor: so you want to run the script before the graphical interface kicks in
<lekremyelsew> i cant figure out how to change the icon size for my desktop, can someone hepl?
<xyblor> cherwin: Ideally I want to run it after the xserver starts, but before the window manager starts.
<wrath144> oshi: i dunno, first time i tried to install it wasn't slow at all, is there a certain way i should have everything partitioned or something?
<wwolf> mysql
<xyblor> cherwin: but even running it after the WM is fine too
<mouseboyx> when does the mysql_connect(); function fail in php Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ph0rensic> LjL: question .. last time I installed, I did apt-get upgrade and installed the restricted drivers then rebooted and it jacked up x... would doing these without rebooting separately have caused this issue or just a fluke? Im asking because both instances required me to reboot (upgrade reinstalled headers and new kernel.. and restricted drivers...well you know how that goes
<oshi> wrath144: I'm not very knowledgeable about that.  I've always just autopartitioned the whole drive
<Krumar> hey, i just installed a new hard drive in my computer and i want to edit fstab to take care of mounting it, how can i get the UUID, the command "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -lah" only gets me the UUID for the disks alreay installed
<shiwaraya> lekremyelsew: i right click on icon and choose streech to change its size
<ph0rensic> LjL: I wanted to install both so I only had to reboot once.. waddaya think ^^
<lekremyelsew> shiwaraya im trying to make all of them bigger
<LjL> ph0rensic: shouldn't really be an issue as far as i'm aware, but i can't exclude it either...
<andresj> hello, for packaging an svn snapshot of a program, what name should the .orig.tar.gz have (and consequently, the deb package)? blender_2.45...?
<cherwin> xyblor: the simplest way to accomplish this is to put the script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Phrozen_One> whats the proper syntax for executing two commands as one alias, ex. exit="clear || exit"
<xyblor> cherwin: so I just copy it over to there and it will run automatically?
<Dave> how do i access the prompt without using the taskbar?
<prince_jammys> mouseboyx: mysql_connect("localhost","root","yourpassword")  else try ##php
<wrath144> who was telling me to use opensuse?
<ph0rensic> LjL: I was thinking it was possible that the new kernel upgrade or headers would change which driver was to be configured or changed the way it was configured.. i've installed about 5 times and the only time I had a problem was when I didn't reboot before setting up the nvidia driver
<ph0rensic> wrath144: I think it was oshi
<cherwin> xyblor: it does on debian, i'm not sure if it works for ubuntu
<wrath144> thanks
<cherwin> xyblor: you can give it a shot though, don't forget to chmod +x the script
<xyblor> cherwin: okay thanks, I'll give it a try :-)
<manar> hi, for some reason i have system beep turned off yet it still makes the sounds. how come it wont turn off?
<oshi> wrath144 I said openSUSE
<wrath144> oshi: i was having mad problems with that
<cherwin> manar: try editing /etc/inputrc and put in this line "set bell-style none"
<cherwin> see if it works
<oshi> wrath144: suse 10.3? and what problems?
<k3ito> Dave: no, i didn't try the site... \
<cherwin> manar: or you can look here for more info http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_NoBeep
<lmosher> Where do I set default applications to open things like PDF, JPG.. etc when double-clicked in Nautilus?
<ph0rensic> OMG my finger is all bloody.. my bloody case just sliced my finger! stupid quick pull drive slots!!
<wam> Hi, how can I fix my python installation? I moved /usr/bin/python to /usr/bin/python2.4 and installed some packages using apt and easy_install. Now it's crapped of course. I switched back to /usr/bin/python=/usr/bin/python2.5 - but e.g. bzr and parts of zsh don't work any more. How can I fix the python libs?
<Krumar> hey, i just installed a new hard drive in my computer and i want to edit fstab to take care of mounting it, how can i get the UUID, the command "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -lah" only gets me the UUID for the disks already installed
<erUSUL> lmosher: right click on the file Properties>Open with
<Dave> k3ito: any ideas?
<wrath144> oshi: yeah. it just refused to install. i got up to the point after the install where it says it's going to reboot so i say ok but it just doesn't do anything.
<erUSUL> Krumar:
<lmosher> erUSUL, That does it one-time. How do I make it permanent?
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | lmosher
<erUSUL> !fstab | Krumar
<ubotu> lmosher: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<ubotu> Krumar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wrath144> oshi: then after it says its not installed
<oshi> wrath144: I just looked up your laptop on google.  It's over 9 years old!
<erUSUL> !uuid | Krumar
<ubotu> Krumar: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<k3ito> Dave: what was the site again
<oshi> wrath144: you may need to use some older versions to get anything to work
<kakei> im trying to install ubuntu on my inspiron 1520 but i can start X i want to install in graphic mode i already read the thread but the solution for integrated intel graphic didn't work
<wrath144> oshi: haha i guess thats why it was free
<artti> Ubuntu is little bit slow. How do speed up?
<belor1> OK, I get random freezeups but im not sure why can someone help me figure out why, and how to prevent it
<cherwin> make a soft link that points to the python that you want to use e.g. ln -s /usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/bin/python
<Arelis_> How do I disable the monitor turning off in the Ubuntu console? I mean, not in Xorg but i want to prevent the monitor to blacken or turn off when my pc is left idle, when using the Linux console, not the terminal, but the console. The one you get when you press CTRL+Alt+F1
<oshi> wrath144: I'm reading a bit about it.  Give me a minute
<ph0rensic> artti: Buy more RAM .. how much space is your swap??
<prince_jammys> artti RAM/cpu speed?
<Krumar> erUSUL, thank you very much, that command works, all the rest i found could only get me info that was already in fstab
<shiwaray1> Hi, I configured a Manual Nertwork connection to get static ip and saved it as a "Location" in network manager. How do i configure ubuntu to choose that profile network when i log in gnome?
<Dave> k3ito: www.kiro710.com then start the  audio stream
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how do I get a good old .xsession run in gutsy or hardy?
<soundray> Arelis_: edit /etc/console-tools/config
<freewilly> anyone got their xfi working
<k3ito> dave: give me a sec
<lmosher> prince_jammys, Specifically I'm trying to use acroread instad of evince. When I right-click and go to custom and enter acroread it opens properly. However, the next time I double-click, nothing changes...
<Dave> k3ito: ok
<belor1> I get Random Freezeups help someone!
<flipmode> My dvd player is reading the dvd but wont play it??
<artti> ph0rensic, how i look swap file size?
<oshi> wrath144: the newest version of linux I'm seeing on google for the omnibook 6000 is suse 9.2.  you can do some digging on your own or try the forums to see if you can get more help.
<ph0rensic> flipmode: Do you ave libdvdcss2 installed?
<artti> prince_jammys, how i look RAM/cpu speed?
<AntiUSA> hi all, could anyone help me? I'm a linux noob. I'm trying to install my nVidia 7600 GS video drivers, and it says i'm still in X.server, what do I need to do?
<wrath144> oshi: ok, and is that version any good?
<freewilly> boot in level 3
<cherwin> artti: free -m && cat /proc/cpuinfo
<k3ito> Dave: where did you find this site?
<Arelis_> soundray: do i have to restart console-tools?
<freewilly> or boot with "nox"
<freewilly> in grub menu'
<oshi> wrath144: I used it on a desktop.   it was solid for the time.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to run my own script for the session startum and don't know how. I tried "Xclient script" but it surely doesn't use $HOME/.xsession
<flipmode> ph0rensic:Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flipmode> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<flipmode> is only available from another source
<flipmode> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<prince_jammys> lmosher: mmm i think i had that problem once - don't remember how i fixed that, sorry
<ph0rensic> flipmode: You have to enable the medibuntu repository
<wrath144> oshi: ok i'll try it
<k3ito> Dave: it takes me to MyNorthwest.com
<codicealpha> hi
<oshi> wrath144: good luck
<Dave> k3ito: its the radio stream for kiro 710 news
<ph0rensic> flipmode: Go to medibuntu.org it will tell you how to set up their repo
<wrath144> oshi: thanks
<flipmode> ph0rensic: how?
<lmosher> seriously? Ubuntu is nice and all, but i can't make it flippin' open a PDF with another application besides evince? Do I seriously have to delete the evince binary and make a link to acroread? That's retarded.
<flipmode> ok
<wrath144> i'm off
<Ulfalizer> how far has writing to ntfs come? is it turned on by default? is it stable enough for everyday use?
<kakei> no one knows how to install ubuntu in gaphics mode @inspiron 1520??
<wrath144> thanks for the help
<artti> ph0rensic, swap file total is 376
<freewilly> acroread crases me a lot\
<Dave> k3ito: thats the site..might be crosscrypted
<ph0rensic> artti: 376 megs?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lmosher: right-click, properties, "open with" doesn't work?
<AntiUSA> hi all, could anyone help me? I'm a linux noob. I'm trying to install my nVidia 7600 GS video drivers, and it says i'm still in X.server, what do I need to do?
<lmosher> Ulfalizer, I've used it quite a bit. I still wouldn't suggest you use it on a drive you love, though.
<ph0rensic> artti: thats pretty small, you have a small amount of ram too?
<freewilly> read
<soundray> Arelis_: I think you have to run /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh -- but I'm not sure. Try it out, or reboot to be sure.
<artti> ph0rensic, yes 256 RAM
<stooge> i have an onboard vid card by nvidia (6150se). i am going to upgrade to a nvidia 8500 pci express 512mb. ubuntu 7.1 should recognise this card instead of the onboard, shouldn't it?
<fudus> 186 updates after a fresh install :/
<Ulfalizer> lmosher: okay. is it turned on by default, or do you have to configure it somehow?
<k3ito> Dave: the site is fine
<lmosher> Le-Chuck_ITA, It sure does. I just want to change the default. Right-click will open with acrobat once.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no
<Dave> k3ito: did you start the audio stream?
<ph0rensic> artti: Thats why .. i think xubuntu is better designed desktop for comps with loq ram?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lmosher:  right click, select "properties"
<soundray> stooge: it should recognize both cards
<AntiUSA> anyone?
<k3ito> Dave: yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lmosher: then click on "open with" tab
<Dave> k3ito: and no probs?
<k3ito> Dave:  where it says ListenLive: Stream
<artti> ph0rensic, is it simple to go from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<stooge> can i tell it to use only the newer card?
<k3ito> Dave: no
<lmosher> Le-Chuck_ITA, I see it's -me- that's slightly retarded, not ubuntu. Thanks :)
<ph0rensic> stooge: You probably want to turn off the onboard card in bios
<nox-Hand> Is there a package for only the very gnome-base
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lmosher: have fun
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<nox-Hand> ?
<k3ito> Dave: Is you taskbar still gone
<Arelis_> soundray: what must i set POWERDOWN_TIME to?
<lmosher> yay pdfs :P
<Arelis_> soundray: i mean, does 0 mean never there too?
<Dave> k3ito: yep
<k3ito> Dave: what made you think its a virus and not a bug/crash
<lmosher> Ulfalizer, no it's off by default...
<grezer34> help
<stooge> didn't think about that. duh thanks
<soundray> stooge: listen to ph0rensic -- otherwise you can configure both cards independently via /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k3ito> Dave: have you restarted
<xyblor> is there a freenode channel for X11 issues?
<duckgoesoink> hi everyone :-) I'm a newbie and have a problem with my microphone - it isn't recording sound... can anyone help me figure it out please?
<lmosher> Ulfalizer, I honestly don't remember, I did it awhile ago. I think I used ubuntuguide.org for info on how to turn it on, and make it mount by default. Some don't like that source, but it worked for me. Google will certaionly have more than one guide for you though...
<sirius-black> hi
<soundray> Arelis_: if BLANK_DPMS is off, it doesn't matter what POWERDOWN_TIME is set to. Read the comments in the file.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> somebody knows about running .xsession instead of gnome?
<bruenig> ubuntuguide is not recommended
<k3ito> Dave: see PM
<cherwin> xyblor: it didn't work out for you?
<FD_F> duckgoesoink: type alsamixer in console see if the mic on the top
<cherwin> xyblor: too bad
<stooge> i think that i would rather have the newer card instead. it will work better with vista since i am going to duew boot ubuntu and vista. thanks for the help...
<xybre> Whats the preferred font format on linux?
<ph0rensic> Folks I gotta reboot brb .. getting a bandaid too OUCH!
<AntiUSA> I'm trying to install my nVidia 7600 GS video drivers, and it says i'm still in X.server, what do I need to do?
<sirius-black> why doesn't jackd work anymore?
<bruenig> xybre: preferred by whom? there is xft ttf ....
<prince_jammys> Ulfalizer: you want to write to NTFS?
<AntiUSA> can I just exit the shell? if so, how?
<NattyTux> %C7 hi
<Dave> k3ito: when i reboot a small window flashes up in the right corner, then the taskbar flashes up and minimises and i cant access it
<oshi> does anyone use amule?
<sme^> I saw that Firefox came with Ubuntu. How do I make it fire up. Tried launch in desktop mode.
<silvernode> i cant get this beryl key to install
<bruenig> AntiUSA: change to a virtual console and stop X
<silvernode> wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<oshi> aMule...
<cherwin> AntiUSA: type in exit
<AntiUSA> bruenig: how?
<bruenig> AntiUSA: you have 6 virtual consoles which can be accessed with control+alt+f(1-6)
<k3ito> Dave: have you tried running gnome-panel from the terminal
<xybre> bruenig: by X windows, formats that work best or I dont need to include weird support for. Say if I have a list of different formats of the same font, ttf, pcf, mac, bitmap, etc.
<artti> Is it simple to go from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<NattyTux> Hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> artti:yes
<NattyTux> whats up ppl?
<Dave> how do i get to terminal without access to the kcontrol
<k3ito> Dave: is it the whole panel or just the notification area?
<AntiUSA> and so when I'm done I just start X?
<xybre> artti: yes
<k3ito> Dave: are you on kde!
<Darkmystere__> Well my xorg.log is giving me this error:(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/u
<Dave> k3 yes
<Darkmystere__> I have an ATI Raedon XPress 200M
<Phalanx2> yay, I never knew about those virtual consoles
<Phalanx2> sweet
<bruenig> xybre: I don't know, the font I predominately use at this point is xft Bitstream Vera Monospace, but my desktop is almost entirely comprised of terminals so it might be different depending on your needs
<artti> What are the xubuntu pros and cons?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> artti: apt-cache search xubuntu
<cjae> Hi, I just did a fresh install of 7.10 and am using a fx 5500 nvidia card, did all the updates first then activated the restricted drivers module. I did not have my secondary monitor panasonic plasma th-42pz77u 42" turned on during install or while activating the restricted module. Now my primary monitor a 17' crt has like an extended/oversized view where it autoscrolls at edges with mouse.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> artti: install those packages and select xubuntu session
<k3ito> Dave: I'm on gnome... but I type Alt+F2 then type gnome-terminal - perhaps you replace with konsole?
<xybre> bruenig: are there any font formats that will not work well, that you know of?
<Darkmystere__> Full error is:(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<Darkmystere__> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<prince_jammys> artti: pros, lighter, better for older machines   cons: less fancy stuff
<bruenig> xybre: they all will work, I would just go with ttf if you don't have any real preference, it is pretty solid
<xybre> Sounds good to me
<artti> prince_jammys, some application won't run?
<xyblor> cherwin: I tried copying the script to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/, but that didn't work
<prince_jammys> artti: no, you should be fine
<k3ito> Dave: once in there you should try launching the panel with verbose mode so any errors are revealed.  I'm working blind here though as I have minor experience with KDE
<xyblor> cherwin: I'm wondering if those scripts are executed at all
<Dave> k3ito: it might be a minimise bug
<prince_jammys> artii: try it and see .. you can always remove if you dont like
<symptom> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<k3ito> Dave: perhaps try the KDE room too
<prince_jammys> !xubuntu |  cherwin
<ubotu> cherwin: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<k3ito> Dave: thats what I'm thinking
<prince_jammys> cherwin: sorry wrong nick
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why my side buttons do not send signals to xev?
<xyblor> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dave> k3ito:tried that nobody responded
<boinker> whats a good nzb downloader for ubuntu
<k3ito> Dave: that chance you have a virus is minimal, I can't think of any in the wild
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how do I launch $HOME/.xsession instead of gnome?
<soundray> !mouse | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sokkerplayer92> boinker, i heard pan was good and also ninan?
<unagi> ive tried that soundray, which is why i worded my question the way i did
<Dave> k3ito: do you know of and bugs in the autohide feature?
<k3ito> Dave: a vulnerability was found in the kernel not so long back so you're advised to upgrade that but a virus... doubt it laddy
<eltux> how would I label an external drive for a boot loader? I think my main hard drive is (hd0)
<k3ito> Dave: your autohide will be different from mine
<boinker> thanks
<kitty_> good morning everyone :)
<k3ito> Dave: I run Gnome ;0)
<coldboot|home> How do you change permissions for a device permanently in Ubuntu? (Since Ubuntu uses udev)
<prince_jammys> hello kitty
<k3ito> Dave: are you on KDE4.0?
<cherwin> xyblor: you have to experiment then
<darkgemini> hi kitty
<soundray> unagi: have you made the required changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Dave> k3ito: ok thanks for the help, no to kde 4.0
<|Dreams|> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr linux is soo frustratinghaha
<k3ito> Dave: good luck
<k3ito> |Dreams|: why you say that
<kitty_> I have to say, that I have been using Linux on and off for years, but Wubi, Ubuntu, and Hardy Heron... im actually enjoying.
<|Dreams|> all i need is one program to work and i can avoid going bk to windows and i cant do it
<kitty_> It has a while to come still... but this is the first time that I am still going to use linux, rather than waiting for it to mature
<unagi> ive made every change that i have come across to my xorg.con soundray
<|Dreams|> oh i love it dont get me wron g
<|Dreams|> i just get frustrated when i cant do something
<k3ito> |Dreams|: what program
<soundray> unagi: and did you restart your X server to activate them?
<kitty_> So cheers to all of you guys in the community for making it great :)
<unagi> yes
<k3ito> |Dreams|: have you tried Sun's VirtualBox?
<|Dreams|> xdvdmulleter but it needs .net so i havebeen trying to install mono
 * k3ito can't believe he said Sun's
<|Dreams|> no i havent
<xyblor> Is there a way to run a script after each time Enlightenment starts?
<FD_F> the ubuntu  hardware detect is the best
<k3ito> |Dreams|: is it a win app
<Karamon> I have a client that wants to be able to transfer large files over HTTP for clients that don't know how to operate a FTP client, is there a way to handle this elegantly?
<soundray> unagi: I don't know then, sorry.
<|Dreams|> yes
<symptom> can i use CompositeManager/Xgl/simple with nvidia cards?
<jjt009> i have a quick question
<jjt009> how do i create a gui in c++ with ubuntu
<boinker> whats a good program to repair par files..u know like par2 or whatever
<k3ito> |Dreams|: what is it?
<jjt009> what header file should i import
<|Dreams|> Pypar2 boinker
<unagi> well soundray that wiki is very vague
<|Dreams|> its called xdvdmulleter
<k3ito> |Dreams|: xbox warez related?
<darkgemini> check out the gnome header stuff
<|Dreams|> lol
<|Dreams|> :)
<jjt009> anybody know?
<AntiUSA> after I go into a virtual console how do I get back to the shell?
<|Dreams|> well... backing up my games yes
<soundray> unagi: be specific about what you find vague
<|Dreams|> haha
<jjt009> hello?
<jjt009> unagi?
<soundray> jjt009: patience
<jjt009> sorry
<|Dreams|> not really warez ...
<|Dreams|> its just backing up my games etc
<soundray> jjt009: this isn't the best channel for asking developer questions
<prince_jammys> .j #c++
<unagi> soundray: modify your xorg to indicate the number of buttons soundray
<k3ito> |Dreams|: you can get win software to work in virtualbox or other virtualisation soft.  as for the legality of this so long as you own the game and don't live in the usa then hey ;0)
<jjt009> what would be a better channel
<NigelS> jjt009: http://www.gtkmm.org/
<jjt009> for developer questions
<AntiUSA> can someone PLEASE help me?
<jjt009> thanks
<mzuverink> Where do I put the favicon.ico in apache so that it shows up in the address bar?
<|Dreams|> yea i only back them up because i have 4 children n they like to shot them about :(
<jjt009> yes
<jjt009> AnitUSA
<jjt009> what's your question
<|Dreams|> and i am not from the us
<prince_jammys> !anyone | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> charming name
<symptom> !xgl | symptom
<k3ito> mzuverink: you need to refer to it in the webpage to
<|Dreams|> i didnt want to go the virtualisation route tho
<frold> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<AntiUSA> ok, I'm trying to get back into the shell
<AntiUSA> I went into the virtual consonle, now I can't get back
<|Dreams|> i might as well just install windows and ual boot and thats something i definately dont want to do either
<AntiUSA> also, I cannot stop x server
<mzuverink> k3ito, ok, thanks
<Arelis_> soundray: what must i set POWERDOWN_TIME to?
<symptom> anyone know of a compiz setup guide for nvidia cards
<k3ito> |Dreams|: try virtualbox maybe to rn xp inside ubuntu
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: ctrl alt f7 doesnt work?
<AntiUSA> when I type stop x it saays that is an unknown job
<hORb> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> unagi: further down there are concrete examples
<AntiUSA> ok, that got me back to the shell
<two_bits> symptom: it should just work once you install the driver... do you have at least a geforce 2?
<AntiUSA> but how do I stop the x server
<symptom> yes
<symptom> two_bits: yes
<|Dreams|> mono is soo dificult to get working
<k3ito> mzuverink: <link REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="http://www.yourpage.com/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon">
<two_bits> symptom: the folks at #compiz-fusion might be able to help you better
<duckgoesoink> hi people, can anyone help a total noob fix her microphone? it's the only thing not working out of the box - won't record
<symptom> two_bits: no speical config needed?
<symptom> ok
<symptom> thanks
<two_bits> well
<Ernz> Hello
<AntiUSA> how do I stop x server?
<two_bits> symptom: have you gone to settings->appearence
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: you want to restart X, correct?
<soundray> Arelis_: if BLANK_TIME is 0, it doesn't matter what you set POWERDOWN_TIME to, because it won't power down unless it has blanked.
<k3ito> |Dreams|: sack mono off
<symptom> two_bits: yes...
<AntiUSA> no, I want to stop it so I can install my graphics drivers
<Ernz> Can someone please give me a couple of lines to make a script that will open a webpage in firefox and then close THAT specific instance of firefox after the page is visited?
<|Dreams|> i have give up with it anyway haha been tryign all day !!!
<two_bits> symptom: and changed visual effects to something other than normal?
<soundray> !nvidia | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AntiUSA> the nvidia drivers are complaining that it is still running when I try to execute them
<AntiUSA> ok
<symptom> two_bits: wait..... I think were good
<symptom> haha
<symptom> wow....
<k3ito> Ernz: that ain't ubuntu related try the html room
<Ernz> ty k3
<Ernz> Why HTML?
<soundray> AntiUSA: use System-Administration-Restricted Drivers, or follow the link that ubotu gave you ^^
<Ernz> I am calling the command from an ubuntu terminal
<|Dreams|> i have only been using kubuntu for 2months ... i swapped from suse as they are in bed with microsoft..
<Ernz> k3ito: is there a room for scripting?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: i *think* you can do that with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<k3ito> Ernz: actually just read your post again what script language? bash?
<symptom> two_bits: im on extra... how do i edit my configs with the cube etc
<Ernz> k3ito: yea
<two_bits> okay
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: and exit X after that
<k3ito> Ernz: don't know how you'd go about that... try the #bash room
<Ernz> I want my alarm clock (KAlarm) to visit my friends webpage at 5am and then close the browser.
<rpj8> So I'm not sure if hald is doing it's job correctly. When I plug in a usb drive nothing happens. /var/log/messages shows it was plugged in though
<Ernz> OK thanks k3ito
<k3ito> Ernz: np
<two_bits> symptom: go to administration->synaptic package manger
<artti> Is it simple to back from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<two_bits> symptom: and look for compizconfig-settings-manager
<k3ito> is the situation with compiz and blender (and the gui bugs) ever gonna get sorted?
<soundray> artti: yes -- just install the ubuntu-desktop package and its dependencies
<k3ito> i have to turn off compiz to run blender properly
<symptom> two_bits: ok... thats the one i need then?
<k3ito> it's a pain!!!
<two_bits> install that package
<two_bits> symptom: yes
<jack-desktop> is there a GUI screenshot program that has more functions?
<fudus> how can i customize compiz?
<rpj8> k3ito: If you report it to bugs.launchpad.net it will be eventually fixed
<two_bits> symptom: but a new option will appear under visual effects, called custom
<rpj8> So I'm not sure if hald is doing it's job correctly. When I plug in a usb drive nothing happens. /var/log/messages shows it was plugged in though
<AntiUSA> ok, i think i've got it
<AntiUSA> thanks guys
<Ashna1> so can someone help? none of my  applications make sound, even though the test button in sound preferences works
<duckgoesoink> « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<two_bits> symptom: check custom
<jjt009> i just tried including gtkmm.h in my c++ code but gcc couldn't find the header
<k3ito> rpj8: I think it related to the way the page get's rendered
<Sandking> i installed blender from ubuntu's package manager and app wont start
<k3ito> rpj8: i'm sure it's well known
<unagi> the most annoying thing about this mouse thing is it use to work....
<Sandking> anyone knows what' s the problem?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: did it work?
<symptom> two_bits: got it... im in the custom preferances
<jjt009> does anyone know whether gtk+ comes standard with the gnome in gutsy
<rpj8> k3ito: Well if you did check launchpad and it IS there, then yes it will be eventually fixed.
<soundray> Sandking: probably the same problem that k3ito has
<two_bits> symptom: then you're good to go! :)
<faileas> jjt009: Considering gaim and firefox need it, i think so
<jjt009> faileas: do you know if gtkmm.h is the right header to include?
<k3ito> Sandking: have you tried running from terminal?
<two_bits> symptom: i have to go, so ask the #compiz-fusion people if you have other questions
<Sandking> k3ito, no
<kitty_> What are everyones favorite programs to monitor system resources on their desktop?
<symptom> k tahnks
<Sandking> i got though version i have from blender site and it works
<k3ito> Sandking: try that... it should tell you why it errors
<AntiUSA> how do I set up the repository that has the nvidia-glx-new package?
<prince_jammys> kitty_: top :)
<Starnestommy> jjt009: do you have libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<AntiUSA> I cant find it in synaptic
<jjt009> not sure let me check
<unagi> can anyone here help me figure out why xev doesnt get a signal from my side mouse buttons?
<rpj8> Hey guys. I just installed hal-device-manager and I'm not sure that it's working correctly. Do I have to touch an config files right afte rinstall?
<Sandking> this is what i got from terminal "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sandking> "
<jjt009> sweet it looks like that was the problem
<jjt009> thanks
<Starnestommy> Sandking: you might need to enable your graphics card's restricted drivers
<k3ito> Sandking: what Grphx card you got
<|Dreams|> so virtualbox will that allow me to access and move fiels from within that if i had xp in it to kubuntu and etc
<|Dreams|> files*
<Sandking> ok... i thought i already enabled them...
<k3ito> Sandking: Starnestommy took the words right out of my mouth...
<artti> Going to Xubuntu do i need to install xubuntu-at-speech?
<unagi> does anyone have a 5 button mouse that works in ubuntu?
<soundray> artti: you need the package xubuntu-desktop and the packages that it depends on
<soundray> artti: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<ompaul> !mouse | unagi
<unagi> ompaul: that doesnt work for me
<ubotu> unagi: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<k3ito> !GXL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<k3ito> |Dreams|: you can set that up yes
<soundray> unagi: you should give a more precise problem description. Otherwise you'll have that factoid fired at you each time you ask.
<mysterycool> where are the fonts sotred in ubuntu gutsy?
<|Dreams|> ok thanks..
<unagi> ive given a precise problem and still get the factoid
<unagi> can anyone here help me figure out why xev doesnt get a signal from my side mouse buttons?
<mysterycool> where are the fonts sotred in ubuntu gutsy?
<|Dreams|> you seem to know your stuff k3ito
<|Dreams|> thanks for your adice
<prince_jammys> unagi did you check the web?  youve been at this for hours
<|Dreams|> advice*
<soundray> unagi: it's not precise enough
<k3ito> |Dreams|: not really
<k3ito> lol
<soundray> !elaborate | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nickrud> mysterycool: /usr/share/fonts , /usr/local/share/fonts, and ~/.fonts
<unagi> what more can i elaborate on that
<|Dreams|> well you know more than me since i know next to nothing i am a pc tech in windows coming to linux and its all such a steep learnign curve
<k3ito> |Dreams|: there is a guide to setting that up on ubuntu-unleashed.com
<unagi> xev doesnt get the signal from the side buttons....
<prince_jammys> unagi: what kind of mouse, for example
<unagi> logitech v220
<nantes_geek> hi !
<soundray> unagi: read the elaborate factoid, it contains suggestions
<k3ito> |Dreams|: I was *the* guy everyone comes to to fix their pc woes in windows. moved to linux about a year ago... I refuse to fix win for people now and will install linux upon request lol!!!
<unagi> the factoid isnt elaborate
<unagi> ive tried it
<unagi> doesnt answer my question
<Arelis_> soundray: Alright. Thanks :)
<jjt009> i just recompiled after installing the libraries libgtkmm-2.4-dev and libglademm-2.4-dev
<|Dreams|> you are exactly like me then
<jjt009> still fails
<|Dreams|> apart from i have been using linux on and off for years but only recently decided to go linux only
<soundray> unagi: the !elaborate factoid tells you how to improve the way you ask your question
<jjt009> anyone know what package gtkmm.h is in?
<k3ito> unagi: you can assign your mouse buttons
<unagi> not if xev doesnt get the signal for the button k3ito
<dsoffs> i got an mplayer process i can't kill, so it won't let me unmount cdrom, so now what? can't eject media because i can't unmount it... :/?
<Arelis_> soundray: How can I stop the X window system on the liveCD?
<|Dreams|> i just looked at that site and thought wow that looks intresting but iknow i am going to be spending hours on that site haha
<prince_jammys> unagi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249969
<soundray> Arelis_: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<k3ito> |Dreams| yeah I have been dabbling for a while but took the full plunge and got rid of my win&litestep setup
<jjt009> ctrl+alt+backspace
<unagi> that doesnt help prince_jammys
<nantes_geek> how is made the bootsplash inside the ubuntu initrd ? because i want to change the splash ?
<unagi> for starters i dont have a serverlayout section
<spikemcc> hi someone here ?
<jjt009> gtkmm.h?
<prince_jammys> unagi: thats ok, you make one
<Arelis_> soundray: Nope that didn't stop it
<k3ito> unagi: ahhh what mouse is it? i have a m$ wireless keybaord and some of the hotkeys don't get recieved either so I can't assign them
<|Dreams|> i did really love suse thats what made me go linux only until micosoft decided to try n bum off  them and moved to kubuntu
<soundray> Arelis_: reboot
<prince_jammys> unagi: i made my own
<danand_> unagi - type sudo cat /dev/psaux and move your mouse about, click buttons etc - if that button is working you should see some response in the terminal. At least then you'll know its working
<jjt009> unagi: do you know which library gtkmm.h is in?
<k3ito> spikemcc: no .... ;)
<soundray> !usplash | nantes_geek
<ubotu> nantes_geek: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<prince_jammys> unagi: did you actually try what's in that link? if not, back up your xorg.conf and try
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
<CarlFK> jack-desktop: gimp
<unagi> my lord
<dsoffs> i got an mplayer process i can't kill, so it won't let me unmount cdrom, so now what? can't eject media because i can't unmount it... :/?
<nantes_geek> soundray: many thanks
<unagi> i say that it doesnt work you assume i didnt try
<jjt009> second question: anyone know of a webcam driver for lenovo 3000 built in webcam
<unagi> my question is what are some reasons that xev wouldnt get a signal from the side buttons
<carl> go to driverguide.com
<soundray> unagi: the way you pose your question doesn't suggest that you've tried anything
<spikemcc> wine don't show any word in 2d apps utilisation but 3d apps like games work flawlessly ... what s the prob ?
<prince_jammys> unagi: didnt assume, i asked you
<jack-desktop> CarlFK, that takes screenshots?
<danand_> dsoffs -  kill -9 $(pidof mplayer)
<unagi> im sorry i thought saying that doesnt work implies that i tried it
<CarlFK> jack-desktop: yes.
<xerxes1358> Hello
<jjt009> lenovo webcam driver for ubuntu?
<carl> hi all?
<xerxes1358> Ok I have a 80gb harddrive. What is a good partitioning during manual partitioning in install.
<prince_jammys> unagi: no implying please -- i just talked to someone who tried my link after saying it didnt work ... she tried it two hours later
<unagi> then she shouldnt say it didnt work
<spikemcc> someone know for my wine problem ?
<carl> women know nothing of ubuntu
<dsoffs> danand_, bad syntax? kill -9
<k3ito> !anyone: spikemcc
<NthDegree> spikemcc: lack of fonts maybe
<soundray> unagi: you're advice-resistant. You won't get anywhere that way. Teach yourself how to ask a good question on IRC
<dsoffs> kill pid isn't working,
<unagi> im advice resistant?
<unagi> because the advice given doesnt work that makes me advice resistant?
<NthDegree> spikemcc: make sure you have all the dependencies of WINE.. even ones Ubuntu may not have covered
<danand_> dsoffs - did you try that and it gave you and error?
<unagi> thats pretty ridiculous
<dsoffs> danand_, yes i tried it ,and i told you it gave an error.
<soundray> unagi: you're not heeding the advice I gave you regarding improving your question.
<jjt009> god help me
<prince_jammys> unagi: does your mouse work at all or only not in xev?
<dave_> xerxes1358 80? well you could, do 1-2g swap, 4-6gb root (/) 4-6 (/usr) 4-6 (/tmp) 1-2 (/var) then the rest as (/home) although i do a 20% 80% of the balance for a backup partition
<jjt009> t.s eliot
<unagi> my mouse works fine
<unagi> the side buttons do not work
<jjt009> writes great poetry
<AntiUSA> how do I install ti nvidia-glx-new package?
<AntiUSA> the*
<|Dreams|> on making a new disk in virtuabox what shoul di choose dynamically or fixed disk size image?
<jjt009> its not in any of the repositories?
<danand_> dsoffs - wierd. are you using bash
<Pricey> AntiUSA, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<k3ito> |Dreams|: up to you
<macsim> evolution is not able to write on google agenda ?
<dave_> dreams fixed is a good idea, as dynamic requires more overhead
<jjt009> does anyone here know about c++ programming for ubuntu
<k3ito> |Dreams|: dynamic gets larger as you fill it. fixed, doesn't
<dsoffs> beelive so, default
<jjt009> or is there another channel i should go to
<xerxes1358> what is the best and Fastest File system out there ?
<|Dreams|> hmm
<mysterycool> a friend send me tahoma.tff (font file) how do i put it in OpenOffice and make it work? :s
<mysterycool> *ssent
<spikemcc> dependencies and fonts ... ouch ...
<soundray> !fonts | mysterycool
<mysterycool> **sent
<ubotu> mysterycool: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<TurtleOfDoom> jjt009: you could try ##c++ if you want
<Pricey> !best | xerxes1358
<ubotu> xerxes1358: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<k3ito> jjt009: most peopleon here are not c++ programmers!
<mysterycool> ty :D
<danand_> dsoffs - try killall mplayer
<jjt009> TurtleOfDoom: sweet
<xerxes1358> Pricey: what is both reliable and fast then?
<soundray> xerxes1358: ext3
<|Dreams|> do i have to choose fat 32 ?
<k3ito> mysterycool: I skimmed a guide on that earlier. google "install ttf ubuntu"
<|Dreams|> i would prefer ntfs
<xerxes1358> how about XFS
<k3ito> |Dreams| ntfs is fine
<CoasterMaster> is there any way in firefox to disable JavaScript on certain websites?
<|Dreams|> gdgd
<dave_> ntfs for your vdi should be fine, if your running a windows VM
<k3ito> this is for VirtualBox and windows xp!
<olivier> hello
<soundray> xerxes1358: is okay, too, but ext3 is best supported
<k3ito> i want ZFS!!!!!
 * soundray agrees with k3ito
 * k3ito throws his dummy clear out the pram
<Sandking> why on earth this box goes into low graphics mode when i restart?
<olivier> I have a problem with my 82801H intel sound card
<dsoffs> is this bad?
<dsoffs> [1353723.380616] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<dsoffs> [1353723.845923] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 - driver resynched.[1353723.380616] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<dsoffs> [1353723.845923] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 - driver resynched.
<unagi> can anyone here help me figure out why xev doesnt get a signal from my side mouse buttons?
<soundray> k3ito: Sun made the license incompatible with linux, didn't they?
<olivier> i don't have sound
<solexious> [Q] Can i see who or what has a file open? command line perferably
<k3ito> soundray: yes... what a great OPenSource company
 * soundray laughs at unagi: totally advice-resistant
<olivier> all seems to be ok ... but it still get no sound :/
<le_beuff> olivier, try alsaconf
<k3ito> Soundray: to save their OpenSolaris project I think
<dave_> soundray, i dont know as soon as i heard about sun aquiring innotek i dl'd the vB
<unagi> soundray: what advice have i resisted........i would love to hear it
<soundray> k3ito: time will sort it out
<olivier> le_beuff: apt-get install alsaconf ?
<xerxes1358> Ok guys I am installing
<soundray> unagi: you should improve the way you pose the question according to the ubotu factoid:
<soundray> !elaborate > unagi, see the private message
<k3ito> soundray: I'm sure it will, they licensed it out to Apple too... the next M$
<AntiUSA> how do I install the nvidia-glx-new package? the Restricted Driver MAnager jsut tells me it isn't installed
<neverblue> olivier, does the hardware work? have you tried using alsamixer?
<unagi> soundray: once again, how have i been advice resistant
<unagi> i cant provide any errors
<unagi> there are none
<prince_jammys> unagi: amazingly still not including mouse make and model in the question
<unagi> i cant paste bin the mouse
<unagi> prince_jammys: i gave the make and model
<olivier> neverblue: yes alsa mixer work fine
<olivier> i show animation on xmms about sound playing
<neverblue> olivier, does the hardware work?
<k3ito> unagi: what mouse type then?
<olivier> on windows it work
<unagi> its a logitec v220
<neverblue> olivier, xmms runs, and the audio plays, and you have no errors?
<k3ito> unagi: have you edited your xorg.conf at all?
<allaert> solexious, have you checked out lsof
<unagi> i have edited my xorg.conf all day
<soundray> unagi: you know what, if you can't read and follow that factoid, I'll just shut up now and watch you repeating that question over and over and not getting a sensible answer.
<olivier> neverblue: yes
<solexious> allaert: will check it out
<olivier> the mixer isn't muted
<unagi> soundray: dude thats probably a good idea......just shut up.......
<prince_jammys> unagi and you did indeed add the section "server layout", correct?
<neverblue> olivier, then its your device that you are using to listen with, confirm its plugged in, the volume is turned up, etc...
<AntiUSA> how do I install the nvidia-glx-new package? the Restricted Driver MAnager jsut tells me it isn't installed
 * soundray laughs hard at unagi
<unagi> prince_jammys: when i add that section and the previously called section x server does not start
<olivier> neverblue: i think so ...
<k3ito> soundray: how do i check what factoids are available with the bot?
<dave_> AntiUSA have you added the nonfree repositories?
<AntiUSA> no
<soundray> k3ito: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AntiUSA> not yet
<AntiUSA> how do i do that?
<unagi> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<solexious> allaert: lol, screen spammed on me when i used it
<neverblue> olivier, its not for you to 'think' about it, its for you to get down and check :D
<unagi> there are no errors, steps, or configuration files
<unagi> laugh all you want you facetious troll
<unagi> sorry that you dont know the answer either
<havfunonline> I've just downloaded Free Pascal via Synaptic package manager, how do I now use it? I can't find hide nor hair of it
<dave_> AntiUSA navigate to software sources in the administration menu, tick the nonfree boxes.
<k3ito> soundray: cheers (that should be in the header for this channel
<olivier> neverblue: yes its plugged (it's a laptop)
<AntiUSA> great
<sven-testet-hard> AntiUSA, are you a terrorist?
<neverblue> olivier, is it a speaker, headphones, etc?
<prince_jammys> unagi: since you have been at this for hours, and the only hope is that forum post with your mouse make and model, the only thing i can think of is looking at whatever message you get from x after editing your xorg.conf in that way
<alvarezp> Please excuse me, I'm looking for guides on how to rebuild a package with newer versions of the source code. I already did apt-get source p, apt-get build-dep p, and wget new-source, but I don't know how to tell debuild to use the new version of the source code to build a new package.
<allaert> solexious, yeah you get pretty much output.. check the help or man page to narrow it down a little
<havfunonline> you have been at this for hours, and the only hope is that forum post with your mouse make and model, the only thing i can think of is looking at whatever message you get from x after editing your xorg.conf in that way
<havfunonline> <alvarezp> Please excuse me, I'm looking for guides on how to rebuild a package with newer versions of the source code. I already did apt-get source p, apt-get build-dep p, and wget new-source, but I don't know how to tell debuild to use the new version of the source code to build a
<soundray> unagi: okay, I was just trying to give this situation a humourous edge, but if you call me a troll again I'll tell the ops about you and will probably manage to get you kicked.
<olivier> neverblue: i've tried with speaker and headphone
<havfunonline> sorry didn't mean to post that twice!
<Icarus> oh shit, i was to ask something, but i see there are too much people here asking right now
<kmosatwork> i've got a small question: how long should the livecd take before it launches ubuntu? took me 30 minutes, then I gave up.. :(
<unagi> for speaking the truth soundray?
<nobody_> hi
<alvarezp> havfunonline, ... to build a new packate.
<unagi> interesting you didnt deny the facetious part
<dave_> sven-testet-hard dont open the politics can of worms.
<nobody_> u all in work or what?
<soundray> unagi: your truth maybe. It isolates you quite a lot.
<dave_> kmosatwork, what kind of hardware are you working with
<TurtleOfDoom> soundray and unagi, please make your discussion private
<neverblue> olivier, ok, so did you toggle the hardware (a switch on your laptop) which will open/close the audio, have you tried to restart your system, was your audio working before?
<unagi> you are trolling whether you want to admit it or not
<k3ito> unagi: maybe* these posts can help you in some way http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux
<k3ito> see... How to get it to work in Linux
<nobody_> hmmm
<kmosatwork> laptop, dvd drive is kind of slow
<havfunonline> alvarezp now how do I do that? (as you can tell I@m fairly new at this)
<k3ito> perhaps this is worth a read too http://suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=41836
<unagi> maybe its the 4 5 6 7
<dave_> kmosatwork, intel architecture?
<kmosatwork> yep
<|Dreams|> right i created a partition 30gb and installing xp now
<KoNx> hi
<nobody_> dreams hmm XP why?
<|Dreams|> i am using virtual box
<|Dreams|> in kubuntu
<dave_> kmosatwork, if its a fairly new laptop, no longer than 5 minutes really. i had a 133mhz boot the live cd in 10 minutes. so perhaps you should try a different version of ubuntu maybe go back a version.
<olivier> neverblu e: in fact, I'm not the only one on internet with this problem ... maybie a bug with 82801H chipset
<KoNx> i'i italian
<nobody_> OS NATURE
<k3ito> |Dreams|: it should install lightening fast!
<|Dreams|> theres a program i need that i cant get working in linux
<nobody_> ha¬ha
<KoNx> i'm italian
<fabry_> Is someone expert in dvd authoring?
<prince_jammys> !it | KoNx
<ubotu> KoNx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KoNx> ok
<KoNx> thanks
<nobody_> dreams forget computers and programs
<fabry_> I'm trying to create a PhotoDVD from a slideshow but I've some problem
<|Dreams|> use devede fabry lol
<Icarus> hello, i have a nVidial graphic card, and the max. resolution i can use is 1024x 768, and my monitor is bigger than that... so i see everything quite bad
<nobody_> lets focus on natural power hmmm
<|Dreams|> lol
<nobody_> thats the OS
<|Dreams|> i am focusing on my whisky and coke at the minute
<mnemonic_> I removed a partition from my system, now no partitions are shown for the whole drive in the partition editor. What can I do about it?
<havfunonline> I installed a program using synaptic package manager, now I don't know how to get it to run, I've tried sudo dpkg --build but its says it failed to open the info file. I@m probably doing it all wrong, little help please?
<|Dreams|> is it a better way to do it using virtual box than dual booting?
<fabry_> no one can help me in dvd authoring?
<dave_> mnemonic, what partiotn editor are you usibng? gparted? cfdisk?
 * k3ito pictues a whiskey & coke in his hand..... mmmmm
<nobody_> hmmm whisky hmm enjoy the coke than :)
<|Dreams|> what do u need help with fabry
<dave_> holy typos batman.
<|Dreams|> lol
<syrus1> try mandvd
<|Dreams|> it is nice mmm
<fabry_> i created a dvd-slideshow and i cant watch it correctly on tv
<|Dreams|> why cant you watch it correctly
<mnemonic_> havfunonline: try dpkg -L "packagename"   this will show you the files installed by that package (or right click in synaptic, select properties and look for files). A file with "bin" in its directory will most likely be an executable which you can run.
<nobody_> i belive that the milk from the coconut in real nature must be nicer ha¬ha:)
<kmosatwork> dave: hmm.. so that indicates broken dvd drive.. that's not good.. I had no problems seeing the boot menu, but then it stopped responding..
<nobody_> and milion stars :)
<fabry_> slideshow cuts mi pictures off at top and bottom
<|Dreams|> u need to rescale the pictures or use a program to rescale the pictures hmmm
<unagi> sigh i follow the guide and now x wont start.......again
<fabry_> sure?
<k3ito> still no program for authoring dvds like adobe encore on ubuntu... or cubase for music for that matter.. (sighs)
<syrus1> yea what he said
<fabry_> R u sure about pictures rescaling?
<nobody_> ha¬ha hmm i wake up in jungle  and I had no problems seeing the boot menu, but then it stopped responding..
<k3ito> unagi: after you edited you xorg.conf?
<|Dreams|> well they would dispaly on tv if they were rescaled wouldnt they
<Leechzilla> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > Leechzilla
<mnemonic_> k3ito: for now you could try varsha from sourceforge.net. It's rather limited but might be sufficient depending on what you want to do. There are some more, try to use a search engine on the web.
<fabry_> I created slideshow using dvd-slideshow with options -p -H
<Helmers> I'm thinking about putting ubuntu on a laptop with 256MB memory, wondering how hard it is to strip out unneeded services from a desktop install of Ubuntu?
<flipmode> I have installed everything from the repos etc and still my dvd player reads the disc but wont play
<fabry_> the form factor should be 4:3
<nobody_> hmm i sow bird hmmm he was singing the song about engine on the web.
<fabry_> and my pitures as well
<prince_jammys> unagi: any error message?
<k3ito> there are mediocre apps for both dvd authoring and music but non a power user would turn to just yet
<havfunonline> mnemonic, from synaptic how do I find out where the files are saved
<|Dreams|> 4:3 depending on what tv you have
<unagi> prince_jammys: yea im trying something
<flipmode> totem says no plugin to handle this file whan it autoruns at first
<Lisetare> hi i have experienced a problem with firefox, even after installing all codecs and flash plugin it doesn't play sound while in all other programs it works great. Where is my mistake?
<fabry_> i've a 4:3 tv
<unagi> undefined input device prince_jammys
<nobody_> hmm well, yes there is in nature only one error hmm the man who sold this world ha¬ha
<|Dreams|> anyway google is your friend in my opinion u will need a decent linux app that will do this all for you wether there is one i do not know the only dvdauthroing i do is an odd vid cam dvd now n agen
<danand_> havfunonline - what package did you install?
<fabry_> I tried 4:3 ps and 4:3 lb but nothing happend, èpictures cut off
<havfunonline> danand free pascal
<aunes> when is the newest LTS edition coming out? Is there a set date?
<prince_jammys> unagi mmmm paste the contents of the file -- and see if we can spot something
<kakei> hey like how long does partitioning take?
<dave_> lisetare, I have had problems with firefox and flash when installing flash through firefox, i have had better luck downloading the tarball from adobe, and using there install script.
<|Dreams|> this is really weird seeing a crap ass OS within kubuntu
<|Dreams|> haha
<unagi> prince_jammys: now its no core pointer
<fabry_> I've 7 slideshows with 750 pictures. Should I rescale eachone?
<|Dreams|> you woul dbe there a while
<Lisetare> Dave_ i am newbie and blonde :) it is my first experience with *nix systems. What is Tarball?
<unagi> prince_jammys: do you know what this means? no core device?
<fabry_> mmmm, no a faster way to do it?
<havfunonline> danand I've foudn the files but no executable that I can run
<|Dreams|> fabry http://www.barninger.com/dvd/
<flipmode> I have installed everything from the repos etc and still my dvd player reads the disc but wont play
<flipmode> totem says no plugin to handle this file whan it autoruns at first
<|Dreams|> it states there that " Prepare all the photos in the Gimp by sizing and cropping them to the correct size of 720 x 480 pixels for NTSC (720 x 576 for PAL)"
<neverblue> olivier, i didnt see a reply....
<unagi> flipmode: which backend do you have installed
<olivier> neverblue: i'm compiling latest alsa libs & drivers
<fabry_> ok, I was afraid of this solution :`-|
<flipmode> unagi: what do you mean? ubuntu 7.10?
<neverblue> olivier, from source... good luck
<unagi> flipmode: that is the reason it gives for x not starting
<danand_> havfunonline - what exact packages - just the compiler?
<fabry_> ther's no way to author a dvd in 720x540?
<andrew__> how do i transfer files from my ipod to amarok?
<unagi> paste.stgraber.org/723
<dave_> lisetare well its just a archive that keeps important details at hand (maybe equate it to a smart zip) anyways ubuntu will take 90% of the pain away by giving you a gui to uncompress it. then you just run the install script. (there is instructions included)
<unagi> paste.stgraber.org/723 flipmode
<havfunonline> danand, no I downloaded everything, cause there are dependencies and so forth. But the compiler was what I was trying to download
<|Dreams|> brb ciggy
 * |Dreams| goe sin search ov another whisky n coke and a smoke
<Lisetare> Dave_ - thanks, let me try
<vip3rousmango> I can't get my firefox to display flash content properly, anyone know of a fix?
<danand_> havfunonline - try typing fp-ide in a terminal
<unagi> !flash | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lisetare> Dave_ and there is no ready packages to install?
<vip3rousmango> thanks unagi
<elevenfifty5> ubotu gnash sucks >.<   =P
<unagi> np
<havfunonline> danand what the hell happened there, it looks like its loaded a program within the terminal window
<fabry_> ok, bye bye
 * unagi wonders if elevenfifty5 knows uBOTu is a bot
<ghettowhiteboy> I'm on a pentium 90 or 133 mhz not quite sure which /w 32 mb ram and 1.5 free hdd space, I'd like to run linux on it, wat distro/version would b best?  I also have no cdrom and the floppy is very picky about wat disks it reads, so something i could start an install from win95 and finish after rebooting would be great
<elevenfifty5> oh i know
<flipmode> unagi: what is that?
<lapisdecor> is there any video editor for ubuntu vith gui for gnome wich exports to flv?
<unagi> what is what flipmode
<elevenfifty5> but I like to converse with everything. My bathroom thinks I am a riot.
<unagi> oh that is my log file flip
<unagi> oh that is my log file flipmode
<flipmode> oh
<gumis> good evening
<prince_jammys> unagi: paste your backed up version of xorg.conf that works, and the version that does not work please
<lapisdecor> or any php script to interact with libflv
<unagi> flipmode: sorry wrong person
<flipmode> unagi: do you have an idea whats up with my problem?
<ghettowhiteboy> any help?
<gumis> i'm trying to use my pendrive in ubuntu
<danand_> havfunonline - that maybe the development environment for free pascal! try looking in /usr/share/doc/fp* for more info on how free pascal packages work
<gumis> in windows it's working ok, but in ubuntu i have problems
<unagi> flipmode: what was the problem
<prince_jammys> unagi: yes, i just looked at the log -- i want to see the xorg.conf files.
<unagi> prince_jammys: 724 and 725 working not working respectivel
<danand_> havfunonline - *may be
<lapisdecor> gumis: try changing your user permitions on system
<prince_jammys> unagi: ok
<flipmode> unagi: the dvd not playing
<unagi> im in the virtual terminal how awesome am i
<flipmode> I have installed everything from the repos etc and still my dvd player reads the disc but wont play
<flipmode> totem says no plugin to handle this file whan it autoruns at first
<ghettowhiteboy> I'm on a pentium 90 or 133 mhz not quite sure which /w 32 mb ram and 1.5 free hdd space, I'd like to run linux on it, wat distro/version would b best?  I also have no cdrom and the floppy is very picky about wat disks it reads, so something i could start an install from win95 and finish after rebooting would be great
<unagi> flipmode: are you running the totem xine backend?
<elevenfifty5> ghettowhiteboy check into knoppix
<gumis> in dmesg i see  a lot od messages: "set_rtc_mmss: can't update from 11 to 59
<flipmode> unagi: yes
<gumis> what's wrong?
<unagi> flipmode: i dont know then
<Fbern> Anyone here in college?
<unagi> !offtopic | fbern
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails in security?
<ubotu> fbern: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * LimCore just r00ted his ubuntu box, without any password
<lapisdecor> gumis: goto system -->users --->your user     user previleges
<flipmode> unagi: it wants to open like a folder. and I cant change any permissions on the drive
<oshi> heh...fibonacci sequence to 1000 numbers.   big number.  (class assignment)
<kakei> hey like how long does partitioning take?
<elevenfifty5> LimCore rebuild your kernal. that xploit was announced last week.
<oshi> mischan
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<neverblue> kakei, that obviously depends on the size
<|Dreams|> will i have to rebuild my kernel?
<kakei> 120 to 90gb neverblue
<prince_jammys> unagi: you do not have a stylus, eraser, or wacom device, correct?  ie. you only use a mouse and keyboard.
<elevenfifty5> LimCore unless your hosting out shells, it doesnt matter anyway, its a local exploit.
<neverblue> kakei, you miss took my statement, I wasnt asking a question
<unagi> correct but for some reason xorg always wants to keep wacom blah blah
<unagi> prince_jammys:
<neverblue> |Dreams|, why would you have to?
<prince_jammys> unagi got it.
<elevenfifty5> Dreams, unless other people use your computer dont worry about it.
<gumis> lapisdecor: and?
<maximilion_> How do I check the path to an app, for example 'pidgin'?
<elevenfifty5> find -name pidgin
<danand_> maximilion_ - type which pidgin
<lapisdecor> gumis: and put a cross on access externall
<sn0> whereis / which pidgin
<maximilion_> thanks danand_ ! :)
<gumis> lapisdecor: it's checked
<danand_> maximilion_ - change your nick!!
<|Dreams|> i dont now i read that last message
<lapisdecor> gumis: is your pendrive ntfs formated?
<xerxes1358> How do I install GNOME if I only have KDE
<maximilion_> danand_, why? :)
<AckerMANn> "/etc/network/interfaces" E212: Can't open file for writing
<gumis> hm, maybe i don't know
<unagi> xerxes1358: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but why would you want gnome
<AckerMANn> when i type ESC : wq! that`s is erorr : "/etc/network/interfaces" E212: Can't open file for writing
<|Dreams|> is there any benefit to install xp on virtual box than to dual boot?
<AckerMANn> with vim editor.
<unagi> |Dreams|: tons of benefits
<xerxes1358> unagi: this KDE is too advanced.
<prince_jammys> unagi: one more paste:: the complete output of ::: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<ghettowhiteboy> ok, knoppix looks like it'll work, but i don't have a cdrom, is there a way to boot from an iso on the hdd?
<maximilion_> :))
<ghettowhiteboy> i currently have win 95 on here
<lapisdecor> gumis: did you buy it like it is or have you ever format it in windows?
<danand_> maximilion_ - some one else (maybe you?) is on the channel as maximilion - makes tab auto complete not work
<unagi> 726 prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> unagi ok
<maximilion_> dan_, tab works fine in xchat - and I'm not responsible for the network disconnecting now and then...
<elevenfifty5> ghettowhiteboy, couldnt help you there. google may help you. its a hardware thing. now.
<gumis> i formatted it in windows xp many times, hm, but this is browsable via backtrack linux distribution
 * maximilion_ is the real slim shady, maximilion is a ghost (that just vanished after the usual timeout)
<|Dreams|> windows 95 rocked that was my fav OS of all the window
<|Dreams|> s
<AckerMANn> when i press ESC : wq! that`s is erorr : "/etc/network/interfaces" E212: Can't open file for writing
<AckerMANn> ?
<danand_> maximilion_ - :)
<xerxes1358> By the way guys. DUring install (where you type in user name and password) my screen was all messed. SUPER large fonts and everything misplaced. What is going on?
<artti> Well Xubuntu is installed, how i activate it?
<tinman> How can I switch from the default "Terminal" to "XTerm" ?
<ghettowhiteboy> i'm googling it, but it's usualy way easier to ask some1 who might know than spend 2 hrs googling and trying one thing after another
<|Dreams|> thats the whol epoint though to learn yourself
<tinman> Trying to apt-get says I have the latest version
<danand_> artti - you should be able to choose your session type ie gnome or xfce4 from gdm when you log in
<xerxes1358> unagi: I get this error
<lapisdecor> gumis: do you see any files on linux or you cant auto-mount it?
<artti> danand_, thanks.
<xerxes1358> unagi: http://www.pastebin.org/20165
<maximilion_> ghettowhiteboy, you can't "boot from an iso" with a PC that has Windows 95 on it. Burn a CD.
<DARK48> Hey can anyone help me move a file into the /lib directory. It tells me access denied
<unagi> xerxes1358: i cant see webpages
<itisi> can anyone help me to get my intel x3000 integrated video working?
<unagi> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gumis> it doesn't mount automatic, i don't tried this,
<elevenfifty5> ghettowhiteboy, well its to variable for your general question, i mean I know alot less about your hardware than you do, do you know if your mainboard/bios supports booting from usb? thares alot.. so I cant give you anymore than google would.
<tinman> DARK48: sudo?
<lapisdecor> j #flv
<gumis> but in dmesg are errors, and i can't see device in lsusb
<xerxes1358> unagi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   gives me: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DARK48> What sudo command though. I already tried sudo mv and cp
<unagi> did you run dpkg --configure -a?
<unagi> prince_jammys: any ideas?
<gumis> how to mount it manually?
<prince_jammys> unagi: im looking at all of them, trying to assemble a new xorg.conf
<elevenfifty5> dark48 paste your command syntax
<ghettowhiteboy> wish kubuntu would run on here, i used it for about 2 months and loved it, can't wait to get my power supply for the computer i'm building, it's gana b dual os win xp and kubuntu
<tinman> DARK48: hmm, try sudo su, then try it maybe
<DARK48> kk
<jpatrick> tinman, DARK48: sudo -s
<unagi> ghettowhiteboy: i wish i didnt need windows
<|Dreams|> me too unagi
<tinman> jpatrick: thanks, do you also know how to switch to xterm from the defuault terminal in 7.1
 * elevenfifty5 has been windows free for a year thanks to wine xD
<unagi> elevenfifty5: glad it works for you, linux cant run my tv tuner
<xerxes1358> unagi: I didnt touch anything. Should I run that ?
<elevenfifty5> ahh weak.
<Lisetare> Still same problem, i removed flash package, then installed from adobe site tar archive and no success, still no sound. Did i do anything wrong?
<unagi> xerxes1358: yea...
<|Dreams|> eleven if u can get xdvdmulleter to work i will be windows free
<lapisdecor> anyone knows of a video converter with gui for gnome with flv codecs?
<ghettowhiteboy> the only thing i prefer windows for is most of the world hasn't caught up with linux, especialy vid games
<neko_> hi
<unagi> why cant i connect to quakenet =/
<DARK48> !sudo 0s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo 0s - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DARK48> !sudo -s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo -s - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mike1980> Hi there Guys can someone please help me fix this please I am getting this error on boot 'kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot'  ?
<tinman> DARK48: man sudo maybe
<neko_> is there a package for libppm or how could i find specific file in package from the repository ?
<|Dreams|> i am using windows xp in virtual box for "ONE" program
<|Dreams|> ridicilouose
<elevenfifty5> DARK48, paste your copy syntax.
<DARK48> !sudo
<unagi> mike1980: does that error cause a problem or is it just annoying
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<gumis> bye, i will tomorrow try to solve my problem with flash drive;)
<unagi> does anyone here have a 5 button mouse working in ubuntu?
<NthDegree> |Dreams|: does WINE not cut it for the app you're using then?
<neverblue> unagi, what issue are you having specifically?
<elevenfifty5> |Dreams|: bummer man. I had to dual boot windows for ever until I finaly got EVE to work under linux
<danbhfive> unagi: I do
<DARK48> i would try and post my syntax but im not sure how to use sudo -s
<oshi> speaking of wine....does anyone have a good wine faq they know of?
<|Dreams|> the program depends on .net
<NthDegree> oshi: the one on WineHQ
<neverblue> oshi, ask in #winehq
<jumpjet> Can anyone offer a little samba/DNS/WINS expertise?
<unagi> neverblue: my side buttons arent working and when i try to follow the guide x doesnt start with no core device
<mike1980> !kinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oshi> thanks guys
<danbhfive> DARK48: try sudo -i
<unagi> danbhfive: what brand
<danbhfive> unagi: logitech
<neverblue> unagi, so your side buttons do not work, what are you 'wanting' them to do?
<unagi> what model danbhfive
<neko_> !libppm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libppm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> neverblue: right now i want them to send a signal to xev
<danbhfive> unagi: g5
<neverblue> unagi, never heard of xev
<elevenfifty5> sudo cp /path/your_file /var
<unagi> neverblue: i would like any capture program to see the buttons
<elevenfifty5> that should work for you dark.
<leeping2009> Hi there, I'm trying to compile a kernel module for a kernel that's a different version from the one that my OS is currently running on.  How hard is it to cross-compile in Ubuntu??
<unagi> !xev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> unagi, so the capture program will need to work with the device properly
<neko_> well, it seems that the libppm package not existing in ubuntu :(
<unagi> neverblue: no no, yo umisunderstand......i would like the buttons to be recognized.......xev is a report that will show you info about buttons pressed
<neko_> or maybe it is hidden inside another package
<unagi> right now im sitting in the virtual terminal because x wont start
<neverblue> unagi, so answer my question then, what are you expecting your side buttons to do ?
<mike1980>  is this a bug can it be fixed 'kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot'  ?
<maximilion_> Any way I can bind cd ~/_spe, python SPE.py to a key in gconf-editor?
<unagi> send a button 6 and button 7 signal neverblue
<maximilion_> That is, two terminal commands
<neverblue> unagi, sounds complex and I dont think I want to even attempt to help you
<catmistake> any gurus: is there an easy way to upgrade apache2-2.0.55 to current in Edgy without upgrading my distro?
<unagi> neverblue: its not that complex.....the buttons dont send a signal
<elevenfifty5> mike1980 sounds like something is broke, whats the last program you installed/removed/disabled
<DARK48> this is what i typed in is this correct: sudo -i root sudo mv libcxa.so.1 /lib
<neverblue> unagi, im sure you dont believe that, else, you wouldnt be here
<|Dreams|> can i nick someones sources.list
<elevenfifty5> nah dark
<unagi> neverblue: dont believe what
<mike1980> elevenfifty5: I did a apt-get install KDE
<neverblue> unagi 'its not that complex.....the buttons dont send a signal'
<elevenfifty5> mike1980 ooh.. i see.
<unagi> its not complex, im trying to troubleshoot why neverblue
<DARK48> elevenfifty5: What did i do incorrectly
<elevenfifty5> 1 sec ^_^
<mike1980> cool
<unagi> prince_jammys: still looking at the devices?
<neverblue> unagi, maybe you need to stop posting to me, as I am not the one to help you
<prince_jammys> unagi: yes, will paste soon
<bsdnewb07> is ubuntu capable of running sendmail
<unagi> prince_jammys: what am i going to do with the paste im in the terminal =*(
<elevenfifty5> dark, are you in the directory of the file you want to move?
<sourcemaker> how can I configure ssl in apache?
<TurtleOfDoom> bsdnewb07: of course
<DARK48> elevenfifty5: Nope should i mount it?
<prince_jammys> unagi: you can use the working xorg.conf to get into X and then get it from the paste bin, right?
<elevenfifty5> ermm.
<unagi> lol yea its just a pain prince_jammys  ;)
<elevenfifty5> can you cd to it?
<DARK48> elevenfifty5: sure ill try
<elevenfifty5> dark what is the path to the source file?
<marko-_-> how can i play a .rmvb file ?
<elevenfifty5> sudo mv /path/libcxa.so.1 /lib
<elevenfifty5> marko .rmvb's are evil.
<unagi> marko-_-: EW! REAL MEDIA!
<marko-_-> yea i know... i downloaded someting and it's in this stupid format :/
<oshi> Does anyone know what codec or player will play a ripped VOB file?
<marko-_-> so... i need help
<unagi> sigh im wondering if its not just broken
<elevenfifty5> marko do you have medibuntu enabled?
<marko-_-> medibuntu?
<Ulfalizer> marko-_-: tried mplayer?
<maximilion_> marko-_-, maybe VLC can play it? dunno.
<marko-_-> Ulfalizer, yea... it doesn't work
<marko-_-> no it can't
<Ulfalizer> you might want to try the latest mplayer from svn as well, if you're comfortable with configure/make/install.
<elevenfifty5> marko, google medibuntu, the web page will show you how to install the repository, then mPlayer should download what it needs.
<marko-_-> i read that real player can play it but i can't make it work... i downloaded the .bin file from the homepage but i get an error
<VampirePenguin> vlc works for that codec
 * elevenfifty5 resigns from the real media demon conversation. help exhausted =P
<bsdnewb07> after a fresh install of ubuntu how do i login as admin?
<syrus1> vlc can play almost anything
<oshi> marko-_-: chmod the bin?
<bsdnewb07> admin but what password?
<marko-_-> elevenfifty5, thank's i'll try
<catmistake> vlc can also transcode almost anything into almost anything else
<mike1980> elevenfifty5: do think a reinstall  initramfs-tools will fix 'kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot'
<marko-_-> VampirePenguin, well it doesnt work
<DARK48> elevenfifty5: Your command seems like it would work but i entered it and nothing, or at least i cant find it in the /lib directory. Does it matter where i currently have my file located?
<elevenfifty5> Mikelevel: yeah it will, hope you have backed up.
<VampirePenguin> it should .... u could also add teh debian-multimedia to ur sources.list and get other codecs tehre
<elevenfifty5> dark. =D you have to replace /path/libcxa.so.1 with the actual path of the file.
<bsdnewb07> guys ive installed ubuntu, it says login user/pass how do i login as root?
<unagi_> the buttons didnt work on the live cd either, maybe theyre just broken
<marko-_-> VampirePenguin, it plays the sound... not the video (and it doesn't even play the sound very good)
<DARK48> elevenfifty5: lawl my bad ran right through my mind
<AckerMANn> i need help ! : chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/network': Read-only file system
<elevenfifty5> no worries mate
<VampirePenguin> is it encrypted
<AckerMANn> please help me..
<VampirePenguin> marko-_-:
<elevenfifty5> well, battery is at its end ^_^
<marko-_-> what?
<VampirePenguin> is it encrypted
<marko-_-> i don't know..
<catmistake> bsdnewb07: during the initial stage of the install, you set the root pw. so, use u/n root, p/w what you set
<VampirePenguin> did u get it from a movie dvd
<craigevil> marko-_-: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<neverblue> AckerMANn, what seems to be the problem?
<marko-_-> no..
<bsdnewb07> it didnt ask me to set one up craigevil
<AckerMANn> so .. i want to write a line in interfaces ..
<VampirePenguin> well i would install libdvdcss2 and retry
<AckerMANn> when i press esc : wq!
<VampirePenguin> otherwise the file sounds corrupted
<AckerMANn> wait to show you..
<neverblue> AckerMANn, keep it to one line, thanks
<marko-_-> huh i managed to install the real player because i didn't chmod it:P
<AckerMANn> "interfaces"
<AckerMANn> "interfaces" E212: Can't open file for writing
<bsdnewb07> i did setup a user though, but when i do  sudo -i root it says its not in the sudoers list
<AckerMANn> sorry scuse me ..
<bsdnewb07> how do i add it without root
<neverblue> AckerMANn, as I said once already, please keep posts to one line
<neverblue> AckerMANn, is the issue with using vim? can you edit the file as sudo ?
<Beryllium> neverblue: It sounds like his / or /etc is in read-only mode.
<neverblue> :P
<marko-_-> i managed to play it thanks all
<mike1980> I am going to reinstall initramfs-tools do reboot see if this fixes the problem'
<AckerMANn> i`m root man ... i typed sudo su - , after that i .. vim interfaces i writed one line .. and press esc : wq! and .. shows me that erorr...
<VampirePenguin> Beryllium: thats bc /etc is owned by root
<VampirePenguin> not user
<Beryllium> ah, so he should be using sudo chmod and sudo vim, eh?
<marko-_-> and now i'm gonna watch scrubs yea! bye all
<neverblue> AckerMANn, try nano :) sudo nano /etc/interfaces
<singlesun> i have a large folder with many files in it... however some of these files are not complete.. seeing that it would take forever to delete all these.. is there an easy way to eliminate them all?
<AckerMANn> wait a second please, i`ll try now ..
<neverblue> AckerMANn, then ctrl-o saves, ctrl-x quits
<craigevil> http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-search/   Find everything about Ubuntu Linux, or http://www.google.com/linux fastet way to find the answers to your issues
<kingmorpheus> hey guys. i can anyone help me with some ssh user@host issues?
<bsdnewb07> guys, how do i get into this damn Os
<lllsondowlll> Hey I have a problem. I installed ubuntu 7.10 and have a nvidia card and everytime ubuntu boots it displays corrupt video, I checked the how to and it gives me this command "lspci | grep -i nvidia" yet I don't what to do with it especially since I can't even boot the os
<bsdnewb07> the user it asked me setup during install dosent have root privs
<neverblue> AckerMANn, have you used pastebin before?
<AckerMANn> with sudo nano and CTRL-O after that : [ Error writing interfaces: Read-only file system ] .. i tried chmod 777 interfaces ... nothing ... another idea to resolve that problem ?
<catmistake> yo... is there an easy way to upgrade apache in edgy to current without upgrading the distro to gutsy?
<neverblue> !pastebin > AckerMANn
<prince_jammys> unagi:  go into X -- backup your working xorg.conf and try this one  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56560/ and reboot -- i'll be back in a little while -- have to eat
<Em0ry42> I'm getting crackly audio in mplayer/vlc with all videos but not mp3's and audio files.  I'm using a realtek ac883 audio card. Gstreamer-ugly/bad -/multiverse codecs.  I'm completely out of ideas and nothing I've found online has helped
<TTilus> bsdnewb07: it doesn't let you sudo?
<AckerMANn> no man i didn`t used...
<kingmorpheus> can anyone help me with my ssh connection problem
<kingmorpheus> ????
<prince_jammys> unagi: let me know if you got that last message
<neverblue> AckerMANn, put the output from this command on pastebin 'ls -la /etc/interfaces', then copy the URL into the channel here
<neverblue> AckerMANn, also, read the private message ubotu has sent to you
<TTilus> !sudo | bsdnewb07
<ubotu> bsdnewb07: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<neverblue> !anyone | kingmorpheus
<ubotu> kingmorpheus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Goatz> Is there a way to mount a ntfs drive and prevent same file name issues? (i.e. make sure file names test.txt and TEST.txt don't exists in the same folder?)
<prince_jammys> unagi_: ?
<prince_jammys> unagi_:  go into X -- backup your working xorg.conf and try this one  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56560/ and reboot -- i'll be back in a little while -- have to eat
<kingmorpheus> neverblue good call. i tried ssh user@host. it connescts, asks me for a password. it tells me that the password is correct and that i'm in and then it say connection closed the next second. why is that???
<syrus1> lllsondowll: change your xorg.conf to use vesa then when you get the desktop back install the nvidia drivers
<AckerMANn> ok man .. I understand .. but .. my problem isn`t resolved .. cand you help me ...?
<prince_jammys> sorry about the repeat, had the nick wrong that last time
<freddy_> Can anyone help me play a DVD in ubuntu 7.10?
<neverblue> kingmorpheus, what command are you using to connect? is this in a terminal window?
<|Dreams|> .me gutted just installed xp and before it isnatlled got an error
<|Dreams|> trying diff disc now
<freddy_> I've follow a bunch of instructions online to play DVDs but none has worked
<HoneycombHideout> Anyone installed Ubuntu on their PS3 before here?
<neverblue> !who | AckerMANn
<ubotu> AckerMANn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Em0ry42> freddy_, are you using libdvdcss?
<AckerMANn> neverblue: I understand .. but .. my problem isn`t resolved .. cand you help me ...?
<freddy_> i think I am
<HoneycombHideout> I'm getting this message when I try to install Ubuntu on my PS3 http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/5179/m01a0340qs2.jpg
<neverblue> AckerMANn, read my previous posts, and I would be more than happy to help
<Em0ry42> freddy_, You should make sure libdvdcss is installed and unfortunately I think they changed the name to something else in Gutsy.  also you should play DVD's via vlc it seems to have the best DVD support out there
<artti> I have several users on computer, do i have to install flash for every user?
<kingmorpheus> neverblue. it is my terminal. the command is : ssh user@host
<kingmorpheus> then it prompts for passwd
<neverblue> kingmorpheus, do you have access (root) to the server, that your connecting to ?
<freddy_> EmOry42: I've sent you a message
<kingmorpheus> neverblue. no its my workspace at school
<neverblue> kingmorpheus, so you get no error on your end?
<symptom> !fluxubuntu | symptom
<AckerMANn> !fluxubuntu | AckerMANn
<kingmorpheus> neverblue i don't and that's why i'm confused
<DARK48> elevenfifty5: Hey man i used your exact code and it still didnt move it. Im hopeless.
<neverblue> kingmorpheus, so the ssh session just completes after tha password prompt, then your just back to your local shell prompt?
<Em0ry42> I'm getting crackly audio in mplayer/vlc with all videos but not mp3's and audio files.  I'm using a realtek ac883 audio card. Gstreamer-ugly/bad -/multiverse codecs.  I'm completely out of ideas and nothing I've found online has helped
<envie`> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PowerBook G4 which is currently running Leopard, and I'm having some problems. is there anyone here who can help me?
<t3ch13> Does anybody know where I can find information on getting the Realtek Audio working in Ubuntu
<unagi_> NOW we are getting somewhere
<bluntman> I need help with iptables - I've got two eth cards - I'm trying to have eth1 forward the connection to a second computer - but I'm currently getting a RNETLINK no route error
<neverblue> t3ch13, have you used alsamixer yet?
<scjp_> hello
<unagi_> HAH!
<kingmorpheus> neverblue yes. basically. it admits the passwd and then connection closes
<t3ch13> I've tried everything it looks like the card is there but no sound from the speakers
<scjp_> i connected the external hard-drive but i cannot see it, how should i access the external hard-drive
<neverblue> kingmorpheus, time to talk to the admin, by the sounds of things
<envie`> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PowerBook G4 which is currently running Leopard, and I'm having some problems. is there anyone here who can help me?
<kingmorpheus> of the server at school
<kingmorpheus> ?
<roxja-it> scjp_: sudo fdisk -l
<diafic> for some reason, instead of listing ~/Desktop on my desktop, its listing ~/
<diafic> Halp?
<neverblue> kingmorpheus, obviously, its not related to ssh
<kingmorpheus> ok
<kingmorpheus> thanks neverblue
<scjp_> roxja-it, didnt display the hard-disk name or something
<Shuggle> Does the server version of ubuntu have the x-windows system?
<roxja-it> scjp_: it won't but you should be able to recognise it from the size of the disk
<neverblue> Shuggle, its command line
<vox> Shuggle: no
<diafic> Shuggle, no
<t3ch13> Card When I run alsamixer I get Card HDA Intel, Chip Realtek ID 268 and both Master and PCM 100<>100
<diafic> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop adds it though
<lllsondowlll>  Hey I have a problem. I installed ubuntu 7.10 and have a nvidia card and everytime ubuntu boots it displays corrupt video, I checked the how to and it gives me this command "lspci | grep -i nvidia" yet I don't what to do with it especially since I can't even boot the os
<diafic> if I remember correctly
<vox> Shuggle: but you can install it afterwards
<Beryllium> Shuggle: No, but it can be apt-getted from the command line, if you have a lot of free time on your hands. :)
<neverblue> t3ch13, ok, fine, ill ask you again, have you tried 'alsamixer' ?
<Lr5> Umm, is it normal that if I play something on Youtube and then open file upload somewhere else, the video pauses and continues when I close the file selection window? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<Shuggle> Thanks. A friend wants to run a server, but he wants to be able to use vnc to control it
<norml_advocate> What is KDE?
<t3ch13> Neverblue that is what I get when running alsamixer
<Lr5> !kde > norml_advocate
<Lr5> ...
<Lr5> !kde
<oshi> t3ch13: do you see 82801H anywhere for your intel sound card?
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<fesha> I am having issues with my sound issues with mplayer and VLC, I am getting a crackly noise
<Lr5> norml_advocate: there
<oshi> t3ch13: or ICH8?
<DARK48> Anyone who remembers my problem. I re-read my manual for this game server and it says i should use the command cp libcxa.so /usr/lib/libcxa.so.1 when i try that it says there is no such file
<envie`> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PowerBook G4 which is currently running Leopard, and I'm having some problems. is there anyone here who can help me?
<scjp_> roxja-it, no it just display linux, then linux extended  and linux/swap solaris thats it
<neverblue> envie`, how about just asking your question?
<scjp_> roxja-it, just only three linux
<scjp_> roxja-it, just only three lines
<envie`> neverblue, because i'm not even sure what to ask, I wanted to pm someone
<fesha> I am not having problems with mp3's any suggestions?
<neverblue> envie`, that makes it very difficult, I suggest you find out what you want to ask first
<oshi> fesha: you aren't having problems?  why do you need suggestions?
<envie`> basically, I can't get it to boot from the Live CD
<neverblue> fesha, keep the questions on one line, it helps in such a busy channel
<mythril> Why does it create a postscript file when I select cups/pdf from the printer list?
<fesha> oshi: that was in addition to: I am having issues with my sound issues with mplayer and VLC, I am getting a crackly noise
<catmistake> help me, I'm melting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699029
<neverblue> envie`, then use the ALT CD
<roxja-it> scjp_: if your not seeing something like sdb I'm not sure. Is your external hard drive visable in windows?
<envie`> huh?
<oshi> fesha: ahhh...
<lllsondowlll> help?
<envie`> I dl'd the iso and burned it
<neverblue> !ask | lllsondowlll
<ubotu> lllsondowlll: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mike> what happened to source-o-matic?
<neverblue> envie`, there are two media's available for Ubuntu, the Live and the ALT
<mike> where can i get a full list of repositories
<syrus1> i answeres u
<scjp_> roxja-it, yes it does
<fesha> neverblue: Sorry I was trying to keep things simple and I realized I for got my question at the end of the first one
<DARK48> Anyone who remembers my problem. I re-read my manual for this game server and it says i should use the command cp libcxa.so /usr/lib/libcxa.so.1 when i try that it says there is no such file
<danbhfive> !sourceomatic | mike I think this will work
<ubotu> mike I think this will work: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<envie`> neverblue, okay, so where do I get the ALT?
<neverblue> fesha, same place you got the Live
<tenek> Hi yesterday i rebboted mi pc and the GUI didn't start, instead it just started the bash (and now does this everytime), so i run startx and the GUI starts but i get two errors (couldn't load HAL! and something about session switcher), and i can't reboot o turn off the computer from the GUI, i have to logout a type shutdown manually, plus the network connections don't work wireless or ethernet
<neverblue> envie`, * ^^
<roxja-it> scjp_: do this from command line "cat /proc/partitions"
<mike> ah ok thanks
<tenek> somebay knows what might be wrong?
<danbhfive> tenek: are you using gutsy?
<tenek> somebody*
<tenek> yeas
<envie`> neverblue, huh/
<envie`> >
<envie`> ?
<mythril> Why does it create a postscript file when I select cups/pdf from the printer list?
<neverblue> !enter | envie`
<ubotu> envie`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<norml_advocate> will all of my gnome drivers work in kubuntu?
<mike> ah very nice indeed
<scjp_> roxja-it, yep got some information displaying sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, loop0 and loop 1
<neverblue> tenek, what has changed, in your setup, that could have possibly caused it to not boot into X ?
<norml_advocate> will all of my gnome drivers work in kubuntu?
<lllsondowlll> Has anyone have a answer for me?
<mythril> Why does it create a postscript file when I select cups/pdf from the printer list?
<danbhfive> lllsondowlll: what was the question?
<lllsondowlll> I'm about to give up on ubuntu. I need help before I can even use it
<lllsondowlll>  Hey I have a problem. I installed ubuntu 7.10 and have a nvidia card and everytime ubuntu boots it displays corrupt video, I checked the how to and it gives me this command "lspci | grep -i nvidia" yet I don't what to do with it especially since I can't even boot the os
<tenek> i get a kinit error it says it can't find the image, starting normal boot
<fesha> I am having issues with my sound issues with mplayer and VLC, I am getting a crackly noise. But I am not having problems with my mp3's, any suggestions?
<neverblue> lllsondowlll, so its installed already?
<roxja-it> scjp_: well ubuntu is seeing your drive at all so, are you sure its plugged in correctly and power up? you might check /var/log/messages for problems with the drive
<lllsondowlll> Yes sir
<neverblue> tenek, can you answer the question directly please?
<tenek> before that i was installig tcl/tk so i could run amsn
<scjp_> roxja-it, oki
<neverblue> lllsondowlll, and did you do anything, then rebooted, causing it to have this issue?
<tenek> but the tk installation didn't work
<tenek> so i rebooted
<lllsondowlll> Its because I have a nvidia card
<syrus1> can you get a terminal
<neverblue> !enter ? tenek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter ? tenek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lllsondowlll> the normal install did the same thing
<neverblue> !enter > tenek
<Flare183> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<neverblue> !who > tenek
<Flare183> yeah exactly
<lllsondowlll> I get sound but its video is corrupt
<syrus1> you need to reset it to vesa
<lllsondowlll> so I used manual install
<neverblue> !enter > lllsondowlll
<lllsondowlll> the alternate disk
<neverblue> !who > lllsondowlll
<syrus1> lllsondowlll
<Flare183> keep going neverblue
<neverblue> guys, please read the rules of the channel
<ph0rensic> lllsondowlll, How did you install the drivers for the card?
<neverblue> !patience  > Flare183 :)
<Flare183> it get annoying if you don't
<Flare183> neverblue: i know this already so why are you tell me>'
<oshi> Can someone suggest a good console based IM client?
<Flare183> ?
<lllsondowlll> neverblue I didnt use the enter key as a punctiation I was promted for more questions after I had entered my statement.
<unagi_> how do i connect to a windows network
<unagi_> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unagi_> not wireless dang it
<Flare183> !samba | unagi_
<ubotu> unagi_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<norml_advocate> will all of my gnome drivers work in kubuntu?
<norml_advocate> will all of my gnome drivers work in kubuntu?
<norml_advocate> will all of my gnome drivers work in kubuntu?
<Flare183> !repeat | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NigelS> oshi: there's bitlbee for IM
<lllsondowlll> I never installed the drivers for the card.
<unagi_> norml_advocate: chill out dude
<lllsondowlll> I can't even use the os.
<prince_jammys> unagi_: does it work?
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: rest your xorg.conf to vesa that will get you desktop back
<norml_advocate> ok get me info
<oshi> NigelS: thanks, I'll try it out
<norml_advocate> please
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: whats a gnome driver?
<norml_advocate> package
<norml_advocate> gnome packages
<syrus1> i had the same prob
<norml_advocate> wireless device drivers
<Flare183> norml_advocate: all packages are compatible with kde and gnome
<unagi_> prince_jammys: dude i dont get what you did
<norml_advocate> ndis wrapper
<prince_jammys> unagi_: what do you mean?
<Flare183> norml_advocate: doesn't matter it still will work
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: well, gnome packages will work, but it will just install gnome as much as it needs to get it working
<unagi_> it works
<unagi_> i dunno why but it does
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: ndiswrapper is not part of gnome
<norml_advocate> i already have ubuntu gutsy
<ph0rensic> anyone know off-hand if vmwareplayer will work on 64-bit?
<norml_advocate> whats better about kubuntu? worse?
<unagi_> wow that was easy........just install samba
<syrus1> lllsondowlll hello
<Flare183> norml_advocate: kubuntu uses kde
<prince_jammys> unagi_: let me see if i understand this properly -- i just spent 20+ minutes looking through your files and editing your xorg.conf and when it works you dont message me or thank me?
<Flare183> !kde | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Em0ry42> I'm getting crackly audio in mplayer/vlc with all videos but not mp3's and audio files.  I'm using a realtek ac883 audio card. Gstreamer-ugly/bad -/multiverse codecs.  I'm completely out of ideas and nothing I've found online has helped
<norml_advocate> if my internet stops working
<prince_jammys> unagi_: i mean forget about thanking, at least let me know it works
<norml_advocate> ill keel you
<gluonman> What is a good program to use for webcam image capturing and video recording?
<mythril> Why does it create a postscript file when I select cups/pdf while trying to print?
<Lifeisfunny> I'm getting a 'Cannot open' warning box when I click a jpg.
<Flare183> Lifeisfunny: you have to associate it with a program
<Flare183> gluonman: camora*
<Lifeisfunny> hmmm, let me see
<Flare183> !webcam | gluonman (i hope this helps)
<ubotu> gluonman (i hope this helps): Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<unagi_> prince_jammys: i thanked you earlier man
<lllsondowlll> Has anyone a solution for my problem?
<unagi_> didnt know u didnt see it
<gluonman> Flare183, not much coming from there.
<ph0rensic> lllsondowlll, What is the problem
<Flare183> gluonman: Camorama Webcam Viewer
<unagi_> thanks bro but what did u do differently
<gluonman> Flare183, I already have that.
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: yes
<unf> how can i get toshiba_acpi installed into my ubuntu??
<gluonman> Flare183, you can't take video with it, and the picture is almost black.
<fesha> Does anyone know how to fix audio problems?
<Carbonflux> I use spcaview to test webcams
<Flare183> gluonman: umm weird
<gigmark-roc> alsa
<Flare183> !who gigmark-roc
<Carbonflux> or, the spcatools in general
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who gigmark-roc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !who | gigmark-roc
<gluonman> Flare183, no that's not weird. That's everyone's experience with camorama.
<ubotu> gigmark-roc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: reset your xorg.conf to vesa that will get you desktop back
<gluonman> Flare183, camorama is just for testing a webcam.
<Flare183> gluonman: oh really
<gluonman> Flare183, you can't really use it for much else.
<lllsondowlll> syrus I am new to irc I have messaged you in a different window because of the chaos.
<Lifeisfunny> Flare183, ok, I just did a Image Viewer association it was on the gThumb Image Viewer and it didn't respond. I still got the warning box.
<Flare183> gluonman: i don't know I haven't used my webcam in so long I don't know
<Carbonflux> http://mxhaard.free.fr/sview.html
<Helmers> Does the installer work with 256MB RAM? seems to be stalling -,-
<gluonman> Flare183, that's okay. My cam is working fine. I am just beginning to wonder about taking decent pictures and video with it, which I haven't done before.
<Flare183> Lifeisfunny: I have no idea. i could be your mime configuration
<prince_jammys> unagi_: i did what it said online, it seems that when you did it when of the steps was missing (copying a piece of the catted /proc file -- one number was wrong)
<unf> how can i get toshiba_acpi installed into my ubuntu??
<Lifeisfunny> Flare183, any idea how to reset that?
<Flare183> gluonman: there is a program that does that i just don't know what it is called
<unagi_> all that because of one friggen number? lol
<unagi_> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Flare183> Lifeisfunny: I don't know. I've heard it's difficult
<WhiteNerd> How do I make my own installer packages and change around the install disk?
<Carbonflux> camE is also good if you want the webcam to run in the background and save images or upload the image via ftp to someplace
<gluonman> Flare183, I've been doing my research. And like some things, this just isn't a very well covered subject in Linux.
<neverblue> Helmers, use the memtest on the CD to check the RAM, possibly a hardware issue
<lllsondowlll> I am getting very frustrated I am new to irc and linux, this is all very difficult for me, I just wan't to get ubuntu to work. Can anyone help me in a query? This chat is much too chaotic to speak in.
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: im not seeing it
<Flare183> gluonman: I don't know
<lllsondowlll> I messaged you in a query.
<WhiteNerd> How do I make my own installer packages and change around the install disk? I'm making an install disk with my own packages for a workstation.
<Helmers> neverblue: I did, the ram is good... but the LiveCD said it needed 350+ for install, whereas the website says 256, so I'm not sure
<Cyr4x> anyone uses bmpx 0.40.13?
<neverblue> Helmers, buy some more RAM :D
<Cyr4x> how to save playlist in this app?\
<astro76> lllsondowlll: you have to be registered to private message, also you seem to be seeing messages intended for you in here so perhaps you can handle the chaos ;)
<Cyr4x> i can save .pls or .m3u file
<Helmers> neverblue: not really an option, 'tis a laptop :<
<danbhfive> Helmers: can you get the partitioner working?
<Cyr4x> but that's not what i expect
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: trying chat
<WhiteNerd> How do I make my own installer packages and change around the install disk? I'm making an install disk with my own packages for a workstation.
<Cyr4x> when i restart program playlist is clean
<neverblue> Helmers, possibly the 256 is based on the cli install, not the GUI (Live)
<Cyr4x> and i always have to open this pls
<astro76> Helmers: I'd probably use the alternate cd with that
<Helmers> danbhfive: probably in time, when it stops thrashing the CD I was thinking I could make a temporary swap
<Exershio> hey everyone, can someone help me? I'm using Envy to install my Radeon 9550 drivers, but with the new drivers (8.02 or 8.01) everything goes very slow (70ish fps in glxgears). with the 8.40 drivers, I get like 2200fps in glxgears, however, with 8.40, I can't use compiz
<sebamdq> hi!
<neverblue> !envy | Exershio
<ubotu> Exershio: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Lifeisfunny> Flare183, thanks for your help
<WhiteNerd> How do I make my own installer packages and change around the install disk? I'm making an install disk with my own packages for a workstation.
<roxja-it> hey lads, flash doesn't work at all for me outside of youtube. any ideas?
<CVD-PR> hey
<Exershio> Well, with the binary drivers from the Restricted Manager, nothing works
<Exershio> So I had to use Envy
<danbhfive> Helmers: well, if you can partition a swap space, you can enable it, and it will solve the memory issue
<danbhfive> !customlivecd | WhiteNerd
<ubotu> WhiteNerd: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<lllsondowlll> Anyway the problem isn't anything to do with the desktop. It has to do with my graphics card. I can't start ubuntu because my monitor and tv displays multiple colors and lines.
<neverblue> Exershio, if you say so, but in doing so, I am not sure you will find help here
<Helmers> roxja-it: youtube uses an older version of flash, try upgrading
<credible> Exershio: you should have just used the open source driver
<Exershio> credible: I need direct rendering
<Helmers> danbhfive: I'll keep my fingers crossed =)
<roxja-it> Helmers: I have, have the latest version of gnash and adobe
<WhiteNerd> hanks
<WhiteNerd> *thanks
<credible> Exershio: and it provides 3d acceleration
<sebamdq> i have a problem with Virtualbox, it say that modules are not enabled in the kernel, so it cant load de vboxdrv... But modules ARE enabled.
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: log in a terminal type   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change your driver from "nv" or "nvidia" to "vesa" that will get your desktop back
<BagelMaster> I have gotten a new error using rubytorrent (a program used to create torrents).  I used it to make 5 torrents last night, but it doesn't work now, this is all I get in the terminal when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56561/
<Flare183> mrtsunami: you finally decide to join #ubuntu
<Agent_bob> who is good at debugging "gdm"   it reports to start [ok] but all i get out of it is, it starts x to the cursor and then x exits.    no error messages, nothing.    ?
<lllsondowlll> How am I suppose to do that if I can't even get past ubuntus boot screen?
<Exershio> credible: I've had the 8.01 drivers working great before (used Envy), however, I can't seem to get them to work again. I don't know why. Is there any method that might get them performing well with direct rendering and compiz support?
<Helmers> roxja-it: so what does this say: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507
<dsoffs> do the latest madwifi-ng's not neeed to be patched for aircrack?
<credible> Exershio: no, fglrx is a buggy piece of junk
<mrtsunami> Flare183, I've done it several times before, just not while you've been in here. :)
<credible> it works sometimes, sometimes it doesn't
<danbhfive> !envy | Exershio
<ubotu> Exershio: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Flare183> mrtsunami: haha yeah
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: do you see the ubuntu and the bar
<lllsondowlll> Yes the spalsh screen.
<Exershio> I'm not looking for Envy support. >_> I'm looking for general support with my Radeon 9550
<Exershio> All I was saying is that Envy did work with 8.40. That's it
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: hit ALT CTRL F1
<iDivine> How do I change my password..
<jjt009> ANDROID
<jjt009> JAVA
<roxja-it> Helmers: GSH 8,0,99,0
<lllsondowlll> then do what?
<jjt009> GOOGLE ANDROID
<Agent_bob> iDivine passwd
<iDivine> Gor my log in.
<red22> how can i access file shortcuts made in windows from linux (dual boot machine)?
<danbhfive> Exershio: have you tried the restricted driver manager?  I can't help you though, if that doesn't work, sorry
<jjt009> Is lulz a corruption
<syrus1> u should see a login prompt
<jjt009> i am anonymous
<danbhfive> red22: the only way I know is to edit the file
<Exershio> danbhfive: I did, but I couldn't get 3d rendering to work that way.
<iDivine> How do I change my Log in password...
<mike1980> Please help me I am getting this on boot Ubuntu 7.10 'kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot'   ??
<Agent_bob> iDivine passwd
<jjt009> go to system -> administration
<MasterShrek> Exershio, i doubt anyone here knows how envy works, so the fact that you used it to install drivers makes it hard to undo that
<MasterShrek> jjt009, please stop
<BagelMaster> I have gotten a new error using rubytorrent (a program used to create torrents).  I used it to make 5 torrents last night, but it doesn't work now, this is all I get in the terminal when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56561/
<MasterShrek> iDivine, sudo passwd <user>
<lllsondowlll> and what will the login promt do for me?
<MasterShrek> mike1980, that is not a fatal error
<Helmers> roxja-it: according to the site, latest is "9.0.115.0"
<syrus1> let u get a terminal
<jjt009> sorry
<lllsondowlll> thank you very much
<jjt009> my apologies
<Agent_bob> MasterShrek why sudo passwd user      passwd should do the same thing ?
<lllsondowlll> I will come back if I have any problems
<danbhfive> BagelMaster: it might work to delete any settings for the program that are in your in your home folder, Im just stabbing in the dark here
<Exershio> Well, I have my computer performing well right now with the 8.40 drivers, and I have 3d acceleration. All I can't get working now is Compiz.
<red22> danbhfive: seems like a pretty important piece of the "interoperability" puzzle to help ppl switch.. some software must do it...  perhaps gnome should handle them silently as well
<BagelMaster> danbhfive, I didn't do that.
<mike1980> MasterShrek: if I don't do ctrl alt it just hangs
<Makdaam> hi, how do I tell the network manager to leave my resolv.conf alone?
<MasterShrek> Agent_bob, good point, but if hes not logged in as that user, then hell have to do it that way
<mike1980> f1
<jjt009> anyway, does anyone know if there is a webcam driver for linux for the lenovo 3000 n100's webcam?
<roxja-it> Helmers: of adobe but of not of gnash - since i have both installed how can i switch it too use the adobe flash player
<danbhfive> BagelMaster: you didn't do what?
<lllsondowlll> So hold cntl+alt+F1 during ubuntu boot to get to terminal and then type in "lspci | grep -i nvidia" ?
<roxja-it> Helmers: tried uninstalling gnash but that didn't do the trick
<MasterShrek> mike1980, im not sure, but thats not a fatal error, did you install your gfx card drivers?
<eric__> Hi guys, I'm really struggling trying to extend my desktop to my 2nd monitor.  I have an Ati Radeon X1550 and I've tried restricted driver manager to no avail.  Any ideas?
<red22> danbhfive: i tried editing the text in the windows shortcut but ubuntu can't figure out the right encoding and all i see is garbled symbols... any ideas?
<neverblue> jjt009, take the output from lspci, and search the forums for your 'type' of webcam
<BagelMaster> danbhfive, I did* do that.  Sorry about that.
<MasterShrek> !dual-head | eric__
<ubotu> eric__: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<syrus1> when it done booting
<Makdaam> before someone suggests it sudo chmod a-w resolv.conf doesn't work
<Helmers> roxja-it: can't really help you any further, sorry (not using linux)
<syrus1> no
<syrus1> lllsondowlll: log in a terminal type   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change your driver from "nv" or "nvidia" to "vesa" that will get your desktop back
<roxja-it> Helmers: thats ok, thanks anyway
<eric__> thanks ubotu
<Exershio> If I do a fresh install on Gutsy, what would be the recommended way to get 3d rendering + compiz working without XGL?
<jjt009> i've tried that, and somebody said that lenovo 3000 n100 is currently unsupported
<eric__> I'll check it out now
<jjt009> anyone know how to write such a driver?
<syrus1> i had the same problem
<Agent_bob> who is good at debugging "gdm"   it reports to start [ok] but all i get out of it is, it starts x to the cursor and then x exits.    no error messages, nothing.  (btw startx works for all accounts)      ?
<lllsondowlll> thanks
<lllsondowlll> I will try that.
<mike1980> MasterShrek: this is what happening to the t https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148
<syrus1> no prob
<neverblue> jjt009, you want to write a driver for your own webcam, that is a bit off-topic for this channel
<danbhfive> red22: are you sure?  hmph, it works for me.  Right click, and open in a text editor
<jjt009> i guess i'll just buy a logitech webcam
<jjt009> more support
<mi> did we see in gutsy qt 4.4 or in hardy ?
<Agent_bob> also it's not a free space issue, i already checked that.
<mad_max02> hiya guys :D
<danbhfive> !webcam | neverblue jjt009
<ubotu> neverblue jjt009: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<solexious> [q] Is there an app i can use to open a split archive? in windoes winrar does it for me...
<mike1980> tarting up...
<mike1980> Loading, please wait...
<mike1980> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/c7c2ccbc-18c3-4137-9cb2-f5cc7220f73) = sda7(8,7)
<mike1980> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/c7c2ccbc-18c3-4137-9cb2-f5cc7220f73
<mike1980> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...
<jjt009> ubotu: thanks
<FloodBot2> mike1980: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mike1980> woops
<jjt009> what?
<Cyr4x> solexious: standard gnome packager
<NigelS> Agent_bob: what was recorded in this file: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jjt009> great responses for a bot
<Starnestommy> mike1980: the thing about "no resume image" just means that it isn't returning from hibernation
<mad_max02> I'm converting 500gb hdds into linux FS. Since I store lots of mp3 and video files whats the best file system ? I need them to be reliable.
<red22> danbhfive: using ubuntu 7.10 gnome like me?  i get something about gedit not being able to detect character encoding.. open office does something similar..
<Cyr4x> or ark if you use kde
<Agent_bob> NigelS nothing useful.  it's not an x error
<neverblue> danbhfive, posting triggers to me is not necessary, but thanks :D
<Agent_bob> NigelS x is working fine, but gdm wont run
<solexious> Cyr4x: It doesnt open in it...
<mike1980> Starnestommy: But I nver told it to hibernate
<red22> danbhfive: i'm talking about the files that under linux appear as *.lnk
<danbhfive> red22: that's weird, my links from windows are just text files
<Starnestommy> mike1980: which is why that message is showing up
<Cyr4x> i always open split .rar files in gnome packager
<Starnestommy> mike1980: you can safely ignore it
<NigelS> Agent_bob: then you've checked that you can get to working gnome session with startx?
<danbhfive> red22: mine are url
<Slart> mad_max02: ext3 is widely used.. lots of tools can handle it.. that's what I use
<Nel> hello !
<jjt009> any alternative libraries to gtkmm that would enable me to create gnome guis in ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> NigelS yes, already mentioned that.
<Cyr4x> if you mean rar, r01, r02, r03, etc. it always works
<Agent_bob> who is good at debugging "gdm"   it reports to start [ok] but all i get out of it is, it starts x to the cursor and then x exits.    no error messages, nothing.  (btw startx works for all accounts)      ?
<ahorriblemess> hi, I just installed a number of themes via Synaptic... I can't find them. Is there a terminal command to locate recently installed packages?
<Agent_bob> repost   ^
<Slart> mad_max02: there are lots of file systems available but for a home setup I don't think using something exotic is worth the trouble
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, themes? or packages?
<red22> danbhfive: ahh i mean links to files on your computer not website links.. do file links work for you?
<mad_max02> Slart, yeah I thought of using ext3 too. I read a lot about XFS, Reiserfs and other but I still think that ext3 is the best supported solution
<NigelS> Agent_bob: and what's in the gdm logs?
<solexious> Cry4x: yes i mean that type, what ext should i open, in windows its any of the r01, but that doesnt seem to work...
<Agent_bob> NigelS where ?
<Slart> mad_max02: reiser is better with lots of small files, afaik.. don't know about xfs. never used it
<NigelS> Agent_bob: you can figure it out
<mad_max02> Slart, and yes I have ext3 on main hdd
<Agent_bob> NigelS i don't see a gdm log
<Cyr4x> .rar should be the first file
<loxley_> solexious: rar e *.rar .
<Cyr4x> or maybe .r01
<mouseboyx> is there a howto on how to use a ubuntu box as a firewall?
<neverblue> Cyr4x, its .rar
<mad_max02> Slart, I have about 500.000 files that I need to store :D
<Cyr4x> or maybe you don't have rar installed?
<ahorriblemess> neverblue: themes I'm pretty sure, I marked things that said "theme", "splash page" and "wallpapers"
<mouseboyx> sudo apt-get install rar
<solexious> Cyr4x: apt-get install rar ?
<mad_max02> ranging from few mb to +10GB
<Cyr4x> yes
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, then you change those in the 'theme' manager, not from the command line...
<loxley_> mouseboyx: no its the unrar package
<danbhfive> red22: I don't know, but what kind of links are you trying to get working? executable ones?
<solexious> read my mind :)
<Makdaam> oh, ubuntu it, I'm installing WICD
<Slart> mad_max02: I use ext3 for my mp3-collection.. never had any problems with it
<omri> hi can anyone help trying to install pcanywhere cross platform and it says no jvm found even though its installed
<red22> danbhfive: say i have a link to "c:\doc.txt" in my windows desktop made within windows.  now i log into linux and browse to my windows desktop.  i want to use that link to somehow get to c:\doc.txt ...
<mike1980> Starnestommy: it hangs there on boot up that the problem
<mike1980> Starnestommy: I guess I could disable the hibernation
<prince_jammys> what is the rar problem?
<ahorriblemess> neverblue: yes I know, but they're not there, so I clicked "install themes" and I can't find where they were installed to
<mad_max02> Slart, thanks. you just confirmed my opinion
<Em0ry42> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<r00tHawK> i am so lost :)
<mouseboyx> rar and unrar are the same package if you install rar you can right click the file and extract.
<r00tHawK> i have a network problem with my wireless card with 7.1...anyone
<Slart> mad_max02: I have about 10k songs..
<NEUR0M4NCER> Evening all!
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, and you are sure you used synaptic to install these themes?
<danbhfive> red22: sorry, I don't know
<neverblue> !anyone | r00tHawK
<ubotu> r00tHawK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xerxes1358> Hi
<r00tHawK> ok
<neverblue> !enter > r00tHawK
<ahorriblemess> neverblue: absolutely... how could I not be/? There's only one Synaptic Package Manager
<xerxes1358> he guys is it possible to install from internet directly ?
<danbhfive> !netinstall | xerxes1358
<ubotu> xerxes1358: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scjp_> how can i get access to external hard-drive i connected it, and i can see the red light displaying
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, well, they are usually downloaded as a .tar, then u use the theme manager to add the new themes, they are not normally installed via synaptic....
<prince_jammys> red22: you want to create a link to the txt file, and you want to create that link within the windows partition, correct?
<eric__> I bought an ATI X1550 256 MB PCI-e card... should I save myself a lot of hassle and just get an Nvidia card?  I am within the return period.
<r00tHawK> I have my wireless card (a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG), and 7.10 .. I've followed all the instructions i can find...but now when i go to the network icon on the top bar it doesnt even show wireless networks anymore...just wired...
<NEUR0M4NCER> If anyone knows anything about conky... is it possible to make it word-wrap rss feeds, or do I need to use a .sh script to do that?
<unagi_> wow networking is easy in linu
<unagi_> linux
<red22> danbhfive: ok, thanks for trying, i appreciate the effort.
<neverblue> try #networking
<Dr_willis> NEUR0M4NCER,  the conky web site may have some examples. You can script it to do things like that I belive.
<red22> prince_jammys: i will explain...
<r00tHawK> anyone went through this and know what to do?
<K4k> Can someone help me, I need to know how to sudo when I'm in the live cd
<K4k> but I don't know the default users sudo password
<omri> set root password first
<prince_jammys> red22: what i think you want to do is have a file that whenever you open it, really just points to another file ... am i right?
<clinton> red22: man ls
<neverblue> k4k so 'sudo su -' doesnt just give you root ?
<clinton> err
<ahorriblemess> neverblue: ah yes, sorry I used the wrong terms. What I meant to ask is, when I click "install" in the Appearance manager, it brings me to my home folder. But I can't seem to locate where they were installed to. I tried to find them through the terminal by typing "whereis theme" and "whereis themes"
<red22> say i have a link to "c:\doc.txt" in my windows desktop made within windows.  now i log into linux and browse to my windows desktop.  i want to use that link to somehow get to c:\doc.txt from within linux.  preferably, say, by double-clicking it.
<Cyr4x> on kubuntu live cd there is no root password
<clinton> red22: err, man ln
<Cyr4x> i just clicked enter
<ahorriblemess> neverblue: i'll try theme name
<omri> K4k through system administration users and groups
<prince_jammys> red22: ok i can tell you how to do that
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, so you just cannot find the themes... ah, I see
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: exactly which one do I need ?
<Agent_bob> NigelS i may have found it.    looks like a permissions issue.   on /usr   750  not 755   ;/
<EmmerP> Is there any way to raise the window list of the Window Selector applet with a keyboard shortcut?
<red22> clinton: i know ln, but i mean to do something a little different
<r00tHawK> If anyone is experienced with troubleshooting wireless on laptops, please get ahold of me .. i need to try to fix this today
<red22> clinton: ty though
<prince_jammys> red22: ln -s /path/to/original/file  /path/to/link/file
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: netboot ?
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: I don't know, it depends on what you are looking for
<neverblue> r00tHawK, did you get the driver installed ?
<ahorriblemess> neverblue: nevermind I got it. /usr/share/doc I didn't realize there was a tab if you right click>properties on the installed package in synaptic
<ahorriblemess> thanks though!
<prince_jammys> red22: the first file is your existing doc.txt  ,, the second file you makeup (it cannot already exist)
<Cyr4x> anyone knows a real vista theme port for gnome? i did my own with murrine engine but i want some exact copy with pixmaps
<Agent_bob> NigelS yeah that was it.    thanks anyway.
<BagelMaster> I have gotten a new error using rubytorrent (a program used to create torrents).  I used it to make 5 torrents last night, but it doesn't work now, this is all I get in the terminal when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56561/
<prince_jammys> red22: whenever you open the link, you will really be opening doc.txt
<r00tHawK> i did everything in the instructions and to no avail
<red22> prince_jammys: ok suppose i have a folder full of shortcuts to files on my C:\ drive.  these files i'm not exactly sure where they are on the c:\ drive but i want to access them from linux... i'm trying not to have to create the links from scratch in linux
<prince_jammys> red22: am i clear?
<neverblue> r00tHawK, please answer the question, directly, else I wont waste my time
<damien_> wuts up ubuntu!!
<r00tHawK> yes
<damien_> anyone else having problems with bluetooth mice?
<prince_jammys> red22: ah that's more difficult, because essentially you want to automate the process i described above for all those files
<neverblue> r00tHawK, ok, so with the driver successfully loaded, did you edit any files?
<leeping2009> Hello: How do I get a list of the loaded modules when Ubuntu is running?
<r00tHawK> yes, i followed all the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684359
<atrus> my laptop's ps2 keyboard and touchpad occasionally stop working completely, usually with a key stuck repeating. i can plug in an external mouse to hit suspend & resume, at which point everything works right again. i'm sort of lost as to what to investigate. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> leeping,  lsmod command.
<leeping2009> Dr_willis, thanks!
<red22> prince_jammys: but it shouldn't be so difficult since the windows-created link to that file MUST somehow store a pointer to the file it is a shortcut to, right?
<xerxes1358> Can someone please guide met through a install of Ubuntu through internet??'
<neverblue> r00tHawK, is your card supported?
<r00tHawK> yes it is
<NigelS> red22: a windows style shortcut is a windows specifc file, a .lnk or whatever they call it - this of course doesn't work in linux or any other OS for that matter.  You probably could automate the process of creating shortcuts for those files but you'd need to be ok with bash
<prince_jammys> red22: yes, but i dont know how windows does it-- what do the shortcut file names look like?
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: are you installing from windows?
<red22> prince_jammys: most probably as text holding the full path to the file
<r00tHawK> but now it isnt even recognized...unlike before when it was...now it just shows wired connection
<BagelMaster> I have gotten a new error using rubytorrent (a program used to create torrents).  I used it to make 5 torrents last night, but it doesn't work now, this is all I get in the terminal when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56561/
<Dr_willis> red22,  i thouht the windows .lnk files were text files. try opening one in vi.
<prince_jammys> red22: ok, i was thinking maybe their file names might help ... i'm going to look, i have some of those myself
<neverblue> r00tHawK, where is the error then?
<NigelS> red22: they're binary iirc
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: I have a LIVEdvd. But the DVD seems to be damaged and hangs at 51% every time.
<iluvxbins> Hey syrus what was that command you gave me again to fix my display problem?
<r00tHawK> im new to linux - and i didn't get any errors when folloowing instructions...it just wont work...i cannot use my wireless...ethernet works fine..
<kbrooks> umm
<red22> prince_jammys: thanks for looking, i'll wait to see if you can figure anything out
<iluvxbins> This is lllsondowlll I forgot to log out before shutting off my pc, and I'm stuck logged into irc.
<prince_jammys> red22: it seems that they have extensions .lnk --- check it out
<red22> NigelS: it just seems so weird that this doesn't work "out of the box".. it would really help linux migration
<kbrooks> gnome-power-manager THINKS THAT THIS IS An ac computer
<kbrooks> but it is not
<kbrooks> and i need to fix that
<neverblue> r00tHawK, have you done any form of troubleshooting? what results did you find...thats the 'error' I am looking for
<NigelS> red22: why on earth is it weird?
<kbrooks> gnome-power-manager THINKS THAT THIS IS An ac computer
<kbrooks> but it is not
<r00tHawK>   *-network UNCLAIMED
<r00tHawK>        description: Network controller
<r00tHawK>        product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<r00tHawK>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<r00tHawK>        physical id: 0
<r00tHawK>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<FloodBot2> r00tHawK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greg-g> does installing video drivers (nvidia-glx-new) require a complete reboot, or is restarting X enough?
<kbrooks> what to do to fix that?
<neverblue> kbrooks, please post your question clearly, on a single line, thanks
<clinton> greg-g: sometimes a reboot, YMMV
<danbhfive> greg-g: I think it only needs an x restart
<prince_jammys> red22: it looks like it's more difficult than you think.  the contents of one .lnk file i looked at are not ASCii , not plain text
<Dr_willis> red22,  given how many issues ive had with windows 'shortcuts' in the past. :) i tend to avoide them as much as possible.
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: and ?
<r00tHawK> it says network unclaimed when i type lshw -C network
<greg-g> clinton: danbhfive: thanks
<red22> NigelS: well ubuntu makes it easy to import your contacts and bookmarks and other odds and ends from your windows partition, but out of complete oversight, forgot all about to links to your own local files.
<kbrooks> gnome-power-manager thinks that i have only an ac power supply, but i dont. i want it fixed because i was unaware of this low batt until i came here
<clinton> ./topic When feeling outsmarted by others, go to #ubuntu to feel better.
<clinton> :)
<r00tHawK> any idea
<kbrooks> i set services, disabling acpid/apmd
<Dr_willis> kbrooks,  i recall clicking on the systmodem tray power icon (i think) and tellit it i was on battery  - but im rarely on battery. :)
<prince_jammys> red22: heh, its a big job to make an OS and have to take another OS (that doesnt support any other OS's formats) into account
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: um, two thoughts, you could run a checkdisk option on the disk, or you could boot up the livecd, and setup the netinstall, but I haven't done that myself
<NigelS> red22: it's not an oversight - most shortcuts for one thing are to windows binaries - which can for the most part not be run and under no circumstance without something like wine
<r00tHawK> what does Network Unclaimed mean when i type lshw -C network....
<red22> Dr_willis: yeah i would like to avoid them too, but i don't really have much choice since i have hundreds of them i need to work well.. everytime i log into linux the reason i have to pop back into windows is to be able to find things linked by the shortcuts
<NigelS> red22: whereas contact details etc are personal info - noting to do with programs
<NigelS> red22: I think a better question is why you work with hundreds of shortcuts - that seems like you've got a very disordered drive
<prince_jammys> red22: they also make it difficult to do on purpose
<Dr_willis> NigelS,  i was going to say that.. but dident want to sound rude. :)
<prince_jammys> in general
<eric__> Where is the xorg.conf?
<BagelMaster> I have gotten a new error using rubytorrent (a program used to create torrents).  I used it to make 5 torrents last night, but it doesn't work now, this is all I get in the terminal when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56561/
<clinton> eric__: /etc/X11
<caveman24> Now this is weird... my cdrw has alwase worked.... until I upgraded to gutsy....  now I cant use it at all, sudo lshw doesent even show that I have a cdrom, but it shows in my bios, what happened?
<prince_jammys> eric__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eric__> thanks
<kbrooks> gnome-power-manager thinks that i have only an ac power supply, but i dont. i want it fixed because i was unaware of this low batt until i came here
<kbrooks> i set services, disabling acpid/apmd
<red22> NigelS: if the shortcut is to an exe it should just tell you so, if it's a text or pdf file (like in my case) then it should just do what you'd expect and open it.
<kbrooks> but they're re-enabled, and after a reboot the same happens!
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: can we do the netinstall together ?
<clinton> eric__: also, if you know the file name but don't know where it is, try locate xorg.conf
<bluefoxx> whats the command for writing a floppy disk image?im trying to make a bootable freedos disk and i need to update a bios
<Dr_willis> red22,  a quick google hit finds --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/follow-windows-shortcuts-from-linux-617917/
<NigelS> red22: so you really  think that you would wnat a stock ubuntu install to populate the desktop with hundreds of windows shortcuts blobs which "tell" you if it links to an exe but otherwise organise your pdf files?  I don't think that's very realistic
<red22> prince_jammys: i guess they could make it difficult on purpose, but i doubt that they would go out of their way to encrypt or otherwise mangle something so simple as a file shortcut.  but everything's possible i suppose.
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: so, what OS can you get running on the computer?
<ikerc0> ./j #gnome
<prince_jammys> red22: find one of those .lnk files, move to the folder where it is and type ::: strings file_name.lnk  <--- this might work
<ikerc0> oups ;)
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: I have formatted the laptop. I have now only the ubuntu dvd.
<NigelS> red22: this is microsoft - they make lots of things unnecessarily complicated
<bluefoxx> how do i write a floppy disk image from terminal?
<m1r> hi all
<Zombocom> my friend has a powerPC architecture and wants to install ubuntu
<Zombocom> how does she do this
<Dr_willis> red22,  given the stuff ives seen MS has done in the past.. I wouldent put it past them.. that URL i pasted has a script for reading .lnk files
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: start with this, ill help ya http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: I just want to install ubuntu + Gnome and get going from there
<Dr_willis> red22,   i have no windows links to even test the scripts. So good luck
<m1r> i have image of game which is in *.bin file. how can i mount it on ubuntu to try to install game ?
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: actually, nvm
<neverblue> m1r, is it a linux game?
<Dr_willis> m1r,  what game.. You probely RUN the insaller. not mount it.
<caveman24> powerPC + linux = TOTALLY ROCKS!!!  a 400Mhz G3 made my pentium3 733 look like a 286...LOL
<bluefoxx> how do i write a floppy disk image?
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: that page sucks
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: I was about to say that
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: It needs windows
<m1r> neverblue: , Dr_willis , it is image of original game but extractd in *.bin , my original is wasted
<Dr_willis> bluefoxx,  dd if=disk.image of=/dev/floppy (or similer /dev entry)
<bluefoxx> Dr_willis, ok, tyvm ^^
<Dr_willis> m1r,  you mean to say  its an image of a windows game cd?
<NigelS> red22, Dr_willis  - behold the simplcity of a windows shortcut http://mediasrv.ns.ac.yu/extra/fileformat/windows/lnk/shortcut.pdf ; some unkind people might suggest that a few lines of text would do much the same thing I guess
<m1r> Dr_willis: yes
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: I have cleaned the dvd again. Let me try to install again
<prince_jammys> red22: yes, i can see the file it points to ... but it's still not simple since other strings also show up and it's in the form C:\blahblah which would have to be converted to the mount point
<Dr_willis> NigelS,  yes MS uses binary for them.. when text like .desktop files would work better :)
<bluefoxx> Dr_willis, does it have to have the .img extension?
<Zombocom> MY FRIEND HAS A POWERPC ARCHETECTURE
<jonnymac> why will my USB speakers work in rhythmbox but not in firefox or in VLC? 'Tis very frustrating.
<xerxes1358> Is it possible to download another copy of the LiveDVD and burn it while IN liveDVD ?
<FuriousMojo> Is there anyone that can PM me and help me get my dual monitor setup workign.  I just want to extend my desktop to my 2nd screen.
<red22> Dr_willis: aha.. good find.  i do that often... it's not that i don't search first (everyone hates those ppl ;) it's just i always search for the wrong words (nothing useful comes up for "access windows links from linux"
<Pricey> !ppc | Zombocom
<Zombocom> HOW DO INSTALL IT
<ubotu> Zombocom: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<test__> How can delete the keyring entry from my home directory i lost the password ??
<NigelS> Dr_willis: one guy on a forum just said "why fight against this?" :)
<pac1> I have tomcat installed, but don't know where its root is.  Most stuff I'm familiar with is under www/webapps.  Tomcat seems to be a bit different.  Where can I find Tomcat's root?
<Dr_willis> i wont go into the # OF times ive had windows programs try  load a .lnk file  instead of following it...
 * Condoulo is away: 
<J-T-W> ?
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<bluefoxx> Dr_willis, ok, i got it now, thanks[though its fd0 not just floppy on my comp]
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: start at The netboot approach
<prince_jammys> red22: there is a cheap way of doing it that would work if you don't have files with the same name
<kbrooks> question
<Dr_willis> bluefoxx,  used to be floppy was a link to fd0
<kbrooks> ok brb
<Dr_willis> bluefoxx,  but i dot even have a floppy in my stuff any more
<clic1> Helps!
<Dr_willis> !ask | clic1
<ubotu> clic1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: I dont have a OS installed anymore.
<prince_jammys> red22: what is the name of the folder where you have the windows partition?
<red22> NigelS: crikey.. that totally ruins my expectations of building a little script to handle windows links myself...
<NigelS> red22: you can if you do as those guys did and just get the string data from the binary which will prob be enough
<hasret> hi channel
<J-T-W> hi
<NigelS> red22: you can prepend the actual mountpoint then of your windows drives as a substitute for the windows drive letter and then generate a symlink
<clic1> ok, so I have Compiz and xgl(or whatever it is) I can't seam to add workspaces, it only offers rows and columns, I have 2x2, but it only has 2 workspaces on it - what a do?
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: can you do the first few steps from the live disk?
<hasret> yiymettt.
<hasret> :D
<KelebekTurkce734> eyy :D
<GoClick> What do you guys think of the LPIC certifications?
<hasret> Nirdesin Gýz.
<hasret> :DDDDDDDD
<yimet> eha burdain
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: ie, partition, and get to a terminal, create a /boot folder, access the net
<Pricey> !en | hasret yimet
<ubotu> hasret yimet: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<test__> hasret kaldin yani
<test__> English here yes .
<lllsondowlll> Hey I have a problem. I installed ubuntu 7.10 and have a nvidia card and everytime ubuntu boots it displays corrupt video, I checked the how to and it gives me this command "lspci | grep -i nvidia" yet I don't what to do with it especially since I can't even boot the os. syrus recommend I held cntrl+alt+F1 he said this is how to get to the terminal but what he failed to mention is it is in the operating system. That will not work beca
<hasret> Pricey Ok Ok. :)
<NigelS> lllsondowlll: you can enter recovery mode at the boot menu - this won't try and start xorg
<test__> lllsondowlll: try    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<test__> after the Configuration startx
<Docfxit> My DNS isn't working . I have the DNS setup in Networking setup. I have other PC's on the same LAN that DNS is working just fine . Any ideas?
<lllsondowlll> Ok, I will try recovery mode then.
<test__> but make you shure you have installed the pripoerity Driver glx
#ubuntu 2008-02-19
<NigelS> lllsondowlll: from there you can run your cmd line tests
<lllsondowlll> does this command look right? syrus recommened it "sudo nano /ect/x11/xorg.conf
<Led_Zeppelin> is there a sound detection utility for Ubuntu?
<test__> <lllsondowlll> Have you installed glx driver ?
<lllsondowlll> he said to change it from nv/nvidia to vesa Is that a wise choice?
<test__> nvidia is right
<neverblue> Led_Zeppelin, u can use alsamixer to view the 'levels' of the current audio...
<NigelS> lllsondowlll: that will put it in a bootable state
<test__> but iam not shure
<lllsondowlll> I haven't installed anything like I said I can't get a good video past the loading screen
<NigelS> test__: have you even read his problem?
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: I am prett y newb in linux
<test__> okay
<test__> mom
<Led_Zeppelin> neverblue, want to make sure it detects my sound card first. I know it works, just not working now...
<Cyr4x> how to set up blue path and green computer name in .bashrc?
<NigelS> lllsondowlll: yeah, in the recovery console select the vesa driver and then you will have graphics, from there you can try and work out why it didn't work to begin with
<test__> load the vesa and start x server and install priporetiy driver ?!?
<Led_Zeppelin> neverblue, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<NigelS> lllsondowlll: nvidia cards should work correctly
<k4k_> can someone tell me what the password for sudo is on a live cd?
<test__> after that you can normal boot
<neverblue> Led_Zeppelin, lspci will tel you if your soundcard is recognized... (please dont post any output from a command in the channel, use pastebin)
<test__> when not dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and configure right settings
<Cyr4x> k4k - no password
<meekolope> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: can you run gparted in the live environment?  Can you access the net?  you gota answer at least some of my questions, otherwise, I can't help ya
<Cyr4x> just klick enter and it should work
<lllsondowlll> If nvidia cards should work correctly then why am I getting odd lines and colors when I boot into ubuntu 7.10?
<test__> <k4k_>try   ubuntu
<k4k_> Cyr4x: then how do you do sudo commands, I tried not putting in a password
<Cyr4x> sudo command
<k4k_> I've tried ubuntu, password, root, notroot, admin
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: I would try a cd instead of a dvd if you can, cds are more reliable
<test__> <NigelS> Yes
<Cyr4x> and press enter when it asks for a password
<Led_Zeppelin> neverblue, right. Its there.
<Cyr4x> forks fine in kubuntu 7.10 live
<k4k_> Cyr4x: I did that, it no work
<NigelS> lllsondowlll: I can't explain that atm - you shouldn't be; when you get into gnome we can try and get the restricted driver working
<icesword> Cyr4x is right
<neverblue> Led_Zeppelin, did it work before, did you change something?
<k4k_> then wtf
<NigelS> test__: what?
<cfedde> k4k_: have you tried your own password?
<Pricey> !ohmy | k4k_
<ubotu> k4k_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<leeping2009> Hi there, when I am cloning systems with systemimager I'm getting kernel panics.  What do you think the issue could be?
<Cyr4x> try passwd root your_password
<prince_jammys> red22: i got something that might work
<Cyr4x> and then type it in sudo
<Led_Zeppelin> neverblue, http://pastebin.com/d75b5b42a
<lllsondowlll> Alright well. I need to leave the irc to go run the command. Reason being is I am dual booting windows on this machine.
<k4k_> Pricey: I didn't realize that was a bad word...
<test__> NigelS:I have the Problehm also....   ||       Who is the Keyring saved as File???
<red22> prince_jammys: i'm all ears/eyes
<k4k_> it's a live cd...why would my password work?
<Led_Zeppelin> neverblue, not sure what changed...but when I first installed Ubuntu sound was working...
<prince_jammys> red22: i'll paste in a moment, want to test
<unagi_> prince_jammys: are you here?
<unagi_> ah there you are
<neverblue> Led_Zeppelin, was it possibly a recent update?
<prince_jammys> unagi_: yes
<unagi_> any idea why my mouse buttons are reversed?
<Led_Zeppelin> neverblue, yep, could be
<lllsondowlll> Anything else I should know before I leave here?
<Led_Zeppelin> i did do an upgrade neverblue
<neverblue> Led_Zeppelin, I just had someone in here about an hour ago... same issue
<neverblue> Led_Zeppelin, seems that latest kernel upgrade made some sound devices act buggy
<Dflamingo> Haha!
<Dflamingo> Guess what?
<lllsondowlll> Alright, if thats it then I am off to try this again.
<Led_Zeppelin> oh great
<Dflamingo> No one gonna guess?
<Dflamingo> ._.
<safiyyah> hi all, I have installed something from the synaptic package manager and it isn't in any of the menus and the search facility returns nothing, how do I bring it up?
<neverblue> Led_Zeppelin, not sure what to tell you, but you can check the forums...
<neverblue> !enter | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonnymac> any chance anyone would know how to get USB speakers to work in VLC & firefox, plz? I've tried what I can but am ubuntly challenged
<voltel> hello, i've been digging through dmesg's output and found an error i do not recognize. could someone please explain whats this error means? ACPI Error (psargs-0355): [\CFGD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
<Dflamingo> I just installed Ubuntu
<arbir> i cannot change my window border style with the control buttons.. what ever theme i choose, those dont want to change
<karleeto> OT: (all of #irssi is idle) i nned a quick easy hand on something. im using a sidekick mobile phone, and the ssh app im using only has white bg/black fg colors, is there a way to change to a default theme or something to make this more tollerable to use with these colors?
<k4k_> Cyr4x: just out of curiosity. Would it make a difference if I used remastersys to make my own dist and am on that live cd as to what the password is?
<arbir> Is there a way to reset everything and start from scratch ?
<arbir> without re-installing :-(
<Cyr4x> can be
<Cyr4x> on default live cd there is no root password
<t0ny-p40> From the command line how do I stop gnome from automatically logging in?
<Cyr4x> but if you do it own...
<arbir> Cyr4x: can you help me please ?
<arfonzo> hi all, how do I remove xserver, ubuntu-desktop, and everything related (everything X related)
<egc> is there a limit to the file size of a tarball?
<Cyr4x> you want to reset all your cfg?
<neverblue> arbir that would be a re-installation....
<paul___> penis
<egc> sorry, i should say what is the limit
<Cyr4x> or have clean system as just after install?
<paul___>  fuck you bitch
<arbir> neverblue: i installed a new theme yesterday
<credible> !ops | paul___
<ubotu> paul___: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<paul___> waffle?
<Waffle> yeah?
<safiyyah> tony-p40 I know how to do it on the gnome GUI is that any good to you?
<arbir> neverblue:  and now, i dont have a way to get back the default human theme..
<leeping2009> Hi there: What's the meaning of RIP and RSP? It's an error that's occurring when I'm trying to clone systems...
<unagi_> what maps the mouse buttons in ubuntu
<arbir> neverblue: when i change the theme, everything changes, excepting the window control bar
<leeping2009> It's also happening when I try to install an operating system.  Could it be bad sectors on the hard drive??
<Waffle> paul__: what?
<neverblue> arbir, im not helping, sorry
<LjL> Waffle, he's long gone.
<fafaforza> unagi_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cyr4x> arbir just delete your gnome configuration from home
<Waffle> that was weird
<arbir> Cyr4x: how do i do that ?
<credible> arbir: are you using emerald?
<Waffle> anyway, anybody here know a way to put the GIMP into a single window?
<arbir> credible:  i tried to make my config like leopard
<Cyr4x> delete ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<asdasdas> Somebody Help Me...
<Cyr4x> it should work
<LjL> !gimpshop > waffle    (waffle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<credible> Cyr4x: that won't help if he's using compiz and emerald :)
<arbir> credible: now, nothing can get back my original window bar with the control buttons
<credible> arbir: uninstall emerald
<Cyr4x> so what?
<credible> if you're using that
<unagi_> about what line fafaforza
<Cyr4x> compiz doesn't manage gtk2 themes
<arbir> credible: yes yes, i think i installed emerald
<credible> arbir: get rid of it
<arbir> credible: how come emerald is creating such probs
<credible> Cyr4x: his problem is that his titlebars aren't changing
<arbir> is un-installing emerald....
<credible> arbir: because emerald doesn't use your gnome theme, it has its own theme format
<fafaforza> I'm not really an expert on setting the mouse, you should look it up on google, you should be able to search for Mouse or Pointer within the file to see th erelevant stuff
<Cyr4x> LjL this feature is only in windows gimpshop
<karleeto> OT: (all of #irssi is idle) i nned a quick easy hand on something. im using a sidekick mobile phone, and the ssh app im using only has white bg/black fg colors, is there a way to change to a default theme or something to make this more tollerable to use with these colors?
<credible> arbir: in Alt+f2, run: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<credible> that'll fix it for your current session
<arbir> credible: awesome. it worked like magic... how do you know these kind of commands ?
<ogre> hey guys. i dropped my external hd and broke it. I have all my music on there. is there anyway to retrieve what I have on my ipod on put on new hd?
<arbir> any doc page for this./. i would love to lap it up
<LjL> Cyr4x, Waffle: my bad
<leeping2009> RIP / RSP appear to be a type of segfault on AMD systems, what are the implications?
<leeping2009> Why would I be getting segfaults when cloning a system?
<Waffle> LjL: ?
<mneptok> ogre: all your music is backed up on the iPod?
<arbir> ogre: if i am on windows, i use winamp to move files to and fro from ipod
<LjL> Waffle: gimpshop wasn't a correct answer to your question, as was pointed out
<NemesisD> whats the default username and password for ubuntu installations?
<arbir> ogre: in linux, i think rythmbox should do the trick
<Cyr4x> that's no. 1 feature to implement in gimp
<Waffle> i was wondering about that
<arfonzo> ... any help for removing all X-related packages?
<LjL> NemesisD: actually, it asks you to select them during installation
<Cyr4x> there were many mockups on gimp forums
<ogre> mneptok:  well i have all the music stored on ipod. i just need to get it back off there somehow
<mneptok> NemesisD: whatever you choose
<Cyr4x> maybe in 2.6 or 3...
<red22> prince_jammys: no luck?
<NemesisD> LjL, its kind of a special case because im referring to a persistent installation on a flash drive
<mneptok> ogre: you can switch the iPod connection setting so that it appears as a standard mass storage device. that way you don;t need iTunes.
<owh> I'm trying to make an Atheros 5007EG/ar242x wifi card work under gutsy. I suspect that installing the svn trunk from madwifi will work, but I want it installed in such a way that I can upgrade it when a new Ubuntu version comes out - any suggestions?
<LjL> NemesisD: on the live CD, the username is "ubuntu" and the password is ""
<prince_jammys> red22: getting there
<credible> arbir: in compiz, there are two decorators you can use, gtk-window-decorator is the default one that uses your gnome theme, emerald is another one that has "flashier" themes
<egc> mneptok: if you do that, do the menus still work?
<NemesisD> LjL, thats a space?
<arbir> credible: how come its so complicated.....
<Waffle> i tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240543 but i cant get it to work
<mneptok> egc: AFAIK it doesn't affect the iPod functionality at all. dunno about iTunes.
<Jangari> is there a forum on starting a window session on a remote server?
<icesword> ...
<ogre> mneptok:  nice. i dont have windows or osx anyways. is the setting in the ipod itself to change how it behaves when plugged in?
<egc> mneptok: cool
<mneptok> ogre: on the iPod itself, i think.
<Jangari> as in gui version of ssh tunneling into a server
<arbir> credible: i was playing around with themes and this happened yesterday.. but i still have a problem in identifying the current window from the taskbar
<lllsondowlll> Well that didn't work, I got to the command line screen and typed in "sudo nano /etcx11/xorg.conf but there was no option to change my video driver.
<LjL> NemesisD: no, it's an empty string
<unagi_> can anyone tell me what maps out mouse keys in ubuntu?
<egc> i do use rhytmbox with my ipod, but i dont believe its set as a mass storage dev
<mneptok> ogre: "Enable Disk Use:
<mneptok> "
<jonnymac> My question's bin slipping through the cracks for the last week or so. Why do my USB speakers work in Rhythmbox but not VLC or firefox? I know it's a pretty dumb question but I'm fairly ubuntly challenged
<mneptok> ogre: http://www.iconlockit.com/iPodDiskUse.htm
<mneptok> :/
<LjL> Waffle: that's pretty much a terrible hack anyway... couldn't you perhaps just use GIMP in its own virtual desktop?
<NemesisD> LjL, would that not work on ssh for some reason
<Jangari> egc: what are you trying to do?
<LjL> NemesisD: unsure
<lllsondowlll> So anymore Ideas?
<Waffle> LjL: how would i go about setting that up?
<NemesisD> uuugh
<LjL> Waffle, it's already set up - your Ubuntu comes with two desktops (i think) by default, which can be selected from a switcher next to the notification area
<Waffle> oh i thought you meant a third desktop within one of the two
<lllsondowlll> Guess not?
<clic1> QUESTION:  so I installed flash adobe shit, I have firefox and after watching a few youtubes, it just goes blank and won't come back, it works if I restart firefox, but how to fix?
<egc> Jangari: im trying to tar up my homedir, but i seem to be hitting a filesize limit
<egc> tar dumps car
<egc> s/car/core
<aslo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> Waffle: no, i just meant it may be simpler and, at the end of the day, equivalent to that hack, to just use a separate desktop for the GIMP
<Waffle> yea
<Waffle> that makes sense
<Waffle> unless i want to have something else quickly accessible in that desktop
<egc> my processor is 32bit, so its probably that 2GB limit
<capital86> Hey guys I'm have a dual boot problem with xp and ubuntu
<lllsondowlll> So theres not a solution to my problem?
<icesword> capital86, what is it
<owh> egc: Ot
<LjL> lllsondowlll: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (not /etcx11 by the way...) doesn't give you any "options", it's just a text file. the video driver choice *is* there, somewhere. but a better way to change the video driver selection, anyway, is to use dpkg-reconfigure
<LjL> !xconfig > lllsondowlll    (lllsondowlll, see the private message from Ubotu)
<owh> egc: It's more likely to be the file size limit of your filesystem, not your CPU.
<egc> owh: sorry...i don't follow
<mIKEjONES> can anyone help me set up my postfix properly
<how_to> hello! I have a question.. probably stupid, but how can I find out what I using edgy or dapper?
<prince_jammys> red22: be right back, have to make a link or two from windows
<LjL> !version > how_to    (how_to, see the private message from Ubotu)
<owh> egc: If you are using a FAT or FAT32 file system, there is a 2Gb limit.
<egc> owh: do you know of way to get large file support?
<icesword> how_to, uname -a
<egc> oh
<egc> youre right!
<capital86> I just installed ubuntu yesterday. I have xp on one hard drive (160gig) and ubuntu on another (40gig). Linux loads fine when the boot menu comes up and I select it. But when I try to select other operating systems it says error 11
<mIKEjONES> ubuntu is chrooting postfix and sasl so when I try authorizing (AUTH PLAIN) with SMTP I get this error in mail.warn "SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory"
<LjL> Waffle: well what happens when you try the forums hack anyway?
<egc> owh: i'm creating the tar file on an external hdd formatted with fat
<icesword> capital86, what is  other system ,xp
<Waffle> LjL: its pretty much all the gimp windows compiled into one
<icesword> ?
<lllsondowlll> Thank you then, I will go try that. I am being jerked around being told many solutions that never work but I have faith in this one, I'm crossing my fingers. Thanks for putting up with me again folks. I will be back if it doesn't work.
<owh> ecg you could pipe the tar file through split
<capital86> Error 11: unrecongnized device string....that is the exact error.....The other system is xp64x
<LjL> Waffle: well yes, that's what it is, it just creates a desktop inside your desktop.
<how_to> hello! I have a question.. probably stupid, but how can I find out what I using edgy or dapper?
<how_to> any help?
<LjL> how_to: you were answered - twice
<LjL> !version | how_to
<ubotu> how_to: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<luigi> Hi
<how_to> thx
<icesword> !dualboot | capital86
<how_to> :)
<ubotu> capital86: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Waffle> how would i go about editing gimps programming so it would automatically do that?
<LjL> Waffle: err...
<luigi> i have to try my webcam with amsn... does somebody wants to help me?
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know where the javadocs are in Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> WHen you install the docs package that is
<Waffle> go to /usr/bin perhaps?
<capital86> I have read that and It didnt help me
<Cyr4x> Waffle: it's just imposibble to have one-window gimp at this time
<LjL> Waffle: i'm afraid that turning the GIMP into a proper single-window applications would require more than a couple of tweaks to the code
<Waffle> crud
<Cyr4x> this feature will be included in the future
<icesword> capital86, u need to check u /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Waffle> hopefully the near future
<luigi> please... i need to try to do a videocall....
<capital86> okay
<LjL> Waffle: look at Krita for a raster editor with such a layout
<capital86> do I just type that command in terminal?
<egc> how_to: type "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<luigi> phoenix.... can you help me?
<Cyr4x> krita is nothing comparing to gimp
<Cyr4x> just see pixel image editor
<luigi> nephyrin
<Cyr4x> that's probably what did you want
<luigi> hi
<how_to> egc: thx!
<icesword> capital86, less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cyr4x> (veeeeeeeeery similar to photoshop)
<egc> how_to: np
<LjL> Cyr4x: and slightly nonfree
<Nephyrin> hi.
<luigi> can you help me?
<Waffle> i need free
<LjL> !helpme | luigi
<Waffle> everything im running right now is free
<ubotu> luigi: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<capital86> okay I put that in the terminal and it came up with a bunch of suff
<xerxes1358> danbhfive:  still there
<xerxes1358> ?
<Waffle> even my hardware is free
<icesword> capital86, secelt u windows xp 's boot order ,and put it here
<Cyr4x> if you would develop an aplication quite like the professional one which costs a lot
<m1r> how to mount .bin file in ubuntu ?
<capital86> secelt? select?
<how_to> well, the problem is that with my laptop I cant get wireless. :( any have some help and time for me? Gonna appreciate any help! private me thx!
<Cyr4x> would you share for free?
<luigi> I have to try to do a videocall with amsn who wants to try it?
<Cyr4x> or sell for a small fee?
<icesword> capital86, yeah
<jcg42> How can I make Amarok look more like the human theme?
<capital86> ohh, okay, how do I do that? lol sorry Im a noob with linux
<LjL> !info bchunk | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<how_to> well, the problem is that with my laptop I cant get wireless. :( any have some help and time for me? Gonna appreciate any help! private me thx!
<Waffle> Cyr4x: if i make a program that can do that i will make it open source
<how_to> sorry
<Waffle> open source = ftw
<xerxes1358> danbhfive: are you still there man ?
<capital86> Waffle do you play cs?
 * LjL points Cyr4x, Waffle and himself to #ubuntu-offtopic
<icesword> capital86, i mean ,u find the tittle windows xp or something ,and put that part here
<m1r> LjL , tnx i check
<luigi> mikeD ihave to try to do a videocall with amsn, can you ha a video call with me?
<mIKEjONES> ubuntu is chrooting postfix and sasl so when I try authorizing (AUTH PLAIN) with SMTP I get this error in mail.warn "SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory"
<capital86> iceworld can you IM me?
<cubias8719> i have some questions, can anyone helo?
<icesword> capital86, what im .?
<capital86> Instant message me?
<icesword> capital86, i know ,what im u use
<capital86> aim
<capital86> playa27032
<cubias8719> can anyone help me out?
<icesword> capital86, i am on windows , and i do not use aim now,but i got a msn
<LjL> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<how_to> guys any help, cant get wireless
<Flare183> how_to: broadcom card?
<how_to> yeah
<Flare183> how_to: 43xx?
<how_to> yeah
<Flare183> how_to: ok you need two files
<cubias8719> i cant add any applications. it constantly says they're unavailable. can anyone help me with this
<gurts> hello everyone
<Flare183> how_to: both of which i have
<Flare183> !anyone | cubias8719 (sorry)
<ubotu> cubias8719 (sorry): A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<how_to> nice
<how_to> thx
<how_to> :)
<LjL> !enter
<xerxes1358> Can someone help me through a INTERNET install of the Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flare183> how_to: transfer over dcc?
<capital86> okay
<leeping2009> Hi there: I'm getting kernel panics when doing system cloning.  Could the Linux kernel be at fault? (I'm blindly troubleshooting)
<capital86> im me on there....johnathon495@hotmail.com
<leeping2009> Or, alternatively, could the hard drive be corrupted??
<how_to> Flare183: yeah try
<cubias8719> how can i get the applications installed and running
<Dr_willis> leeping2009  ubuntu uses the 'uuid' of disks to mount them and even grub uses the uuid #;s - that may be your issue
<capital86> did you get my name
<luigi> I have to try to do a videocall with amsn who wants to try it?
<Waffle> Cyr4x: pixel looks ridiculously good, but im not willing to pay that much (i know, im cheap)
<luigi> sergio are you italian?
<aslo> ciao
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Flare183> how_to: accept it then it should work
<aslo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flare183> how_to: ok?
<mehmet> is there any programs like photobooth from mac?
<how_to> k
<leeping2009> Dr_willis: I doubt that's the problem .. Otherwise, I wouldn't be getting errors halfway through, would I? I wouldn't even be able to start the cloning process.
<Flare183> how_to: kk just checking
<mehmet> i need a program to take pictures from my webcam
<LjL> Waffle, my honest suggestion is to just stick to the GIMP and get used to the window managing... it's the best free raster editor around, and if many people like the multiple-windows interface, it must mean it can be got to terms with
<leeping2009> Dr_willis: If that is the problem, how do I prevent Ubuntu from using UUID?
<Dr_willis> leeping,  edit the files using them and replace them with /dev/hd## or whatever
<cubias8719> ok then, how can i get my network and sound drivers installed
<Flare183> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LjL> leeping2009: it might be the RAM as well, for all i know. should look at kernel panic and logs...
<Flare183> how_to: is it workin?
<mehmet> ..anyone?
<how_to> no
<how_to> try again
<Flare183> how_to: or do need for me to upload it to somewhere else?
<how_to> well
<how_to> dunno
<how_to> try dcc
<rhizo> greetings, anyone figured out a workaround for the firefox profile manager bug in Gutsy ?
<burner> i'm having some problems with my wireless card (intel 8800BG).. after i updated my kernel and restarted, i get this off dmesg;
<burner> ipw2200: Unable to load ucode: -62
<burner> ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -62
<Flare183> how_to: http://filebin.ca/czwbee/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<Flare183> how_to: that's the first one
<^miaw> hi
<how_to> k
<how_to> thx
<Flare183> how_to: http://filebin.ca/wveegz/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<Flare183> how_to: and that's the second one
<leeping2009> LjL: I have another piece of information: I don't think it's a problem with the receiving computers.  They both received the same image and both got kernel panics
<how_to> k
<leeping2009> LjL: The error is: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!"
 * rhizo tried the usual "firefox -ProfileManager"     or      "firefox -a asdf" ( as per launchpad bug entry )    all  to no avail :(
<cubias8719> how can i activate my graphics driver
<Flare183> cubias8719: modprobe it
<Darkmystere> i cant get my computer to connect to my WEP network.. but it works as soon as i login in windows
<cubias8719> and i would do that how?
<burner> modprobe <driver>
<egc> cubias8719: type "man modprobe"
<Flare183> cubias8719: on the terminal type in sudo modprobe (driver)
<Flare183> yeah that too
<rhizo> open a terminal window, cubias8719, and issue that command, feeding it your driver as an argument
<LjL> leeping2009: wait, it's the sending computer or the receiving ones that are getting the panic?
<how_to> Flannel: after install them wht shold I do next? or that`s it? thx
<Flare183> oops
<leeping2009> LjL: It's the receiving ones that got the panic.
<Flare183> sorry Flannel
<rhizo> so everyone here is happy with buggy firefox profile manager in Gutsy ?..
<Flare183> how_to: it's flare183
<how_to> thx dude
<Flare183> no problem
<LjL> leeping2009: how are you sending?
<Cyr4x> i'm not using profiles
<Cyr4x> just have only one
<Flare183> how_to: you try to connect using dhclient or gnome's network manager
<cubias8719> k im trying, im new to ubuntu so that should explain my multiple questions
<how_to> right, ok
<leeping2009> LjL: I'm using systemimager-server.  Previously I was using dd through netcat.  When dd through netcat failed, I fell back to systemimager and I'm still getting panics
<rhizo> Cyr4x: and you should use them ( NoScript extension and separate profile for your secure email and online banking is a must )
<phibbit> HELP!  I ran apt-get dist-upgrade from 6.1 to 7.x and now my Linux will not boot at all.
<mIKEjONES> ubuntu is chrooting postfix and sasl so when I try authorizing (AUTH PLAIN) with SMTP I get this error in mail.warn "SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory"
<leeping2009> LjL:  When I use systemimager, I retrieve the image from the golden client onto the image server first; that occurs without errors.  It's when sending the image to the other clones that I get the error.  When I use dd and netcat, only the receiving end gets the error.
<LjL> phibbit: that's not the way to upgrade...
<LjL> !upgrade > phibbit    (phibbit, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Cyr4x> i don't use online banking at now
<rhizo> phibbit: next time, try reading before you press the button...   you can only upgrade between immediately successive versions
<cubias8719> how do i get a terminal up
<tritan_3> how do you stop auto dialup connection when starting up the computer
<Cyr4x> and for email i use evolition
<amenado> xterm
<rhizo> Applications > Accessories or some such
<phibbit> rhizo:  well, what do I do now?
<Flare183> yeah something like that
<cubias8719> thank you
<rhizo> phibbit:  go on with your life ?
<amenado> tritan_3-> remove the dial up entry in /etc/network/inerfaces
<phibbit> it says, "Error 17:  Cannot mount selected partition"
<egc> wow
<nickrud> tritan_3: that is, comment out the auto ppp0 (or whatever ppp) line
<leeping2009> LjL: I'm about to do another clone with Systemimager across two different computers.  (i.e. the source and the sink are both different .. only the master server is the same.)
<Exershio> hey everyone. I decided to do a fresh install on Gutsy, and I installed my Radeon 9550 drivers through the restricted drivers manager, and they're performing great (and 3d acceleration is installed), however, Compiz still wont work. >_> I enabled the composite extension in xorg.conf, and now it just says "failed to initialize desktop effects"
<icesword> nickrud, hi,is this （support this channel) your job?
<leeping2009> LjL: Let's see what happens
<LjL> leeping2009: well, to me that sounds like it's the networking, since you've tried different ways to transfer and different computers... i wonder if it could simply be that, for some reason, your computers miss interrupts from the network card, and when they miss too many (like when there's a transfer in progress), the kernel takes it badly. have you tried the standard universal medicines - "noapic", "noacpi", "acpi=off", and in this case specifically, i'd
<LjL> consider "irqpoll"?
<nickrud> icesword: nah, my pasttime
<rhizo> phibbit: the "x" in "7.x" actually matters, or could matter in your case
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<phibbit> it's a dual boot system (lin & win)
<nickrud> icesword: I'm in a competition with a person who will remain nameless ;)
<nickrud> zelrikriando: hi
<mehmet> is there a program for linux that'll let me take pictures from my webcam
<Cyr4x> exershio afaik compiz on ati cards need aiglx
 * nickrud leaves 'nameless' in the dust, on quantity anyway
<phibbit> rhizo:  what does apt-get dist-install get you when you go from 6.1?
<cubias8719> now from this modprobe thing, how do i get the nvidia drivers goin
<leeping2009> LjL: I'll try the standard universal medicines and get back to you in about 5 minutes. :)  Thanks
<TheZealot> What is the GUI application that depackages?
<Exershio> Cyr4x: what is that?
<rhizo> workaround for the firefox profile manager bug in Gutsy, anyone ?
<Cyr4x> it's built-in in compiz
<Cyr4x> no..
<Cyr4x> i mean xorg
<mehmet> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nickrud> rhizo: use the firefox binaries from mozilla?
<tritan_3> file says, auto lo,  iface lo inet loopback,   iface ppp0, inet ppp,    provider ppp0,   what do i remove to stop auto dial out?
<Newbuntu2> can anyone help me with VNC? If I try to open synaptic manager, or just wait a few minutes, it freezes my linux box...
<Exershio> Cyr4x: so how do I enable this?
<Cyr4x> you just have to set it up properly in your xorg conf
<leeping2009> LjL: However I should mention that it doesn't always kill the interrupt handler, sometimes it doesn't get to the words "Kernel panic" and the system will hang .. in other instances it will quit because of an error in the rsync data stream
<egc> rhizo: use a different browser
<Exershio> Cyr4x: Do you know how? Or should I check the forums
<nickrud> TrioTorus: provider ppp0 iirc
<egc> go on with your life ;)
<amenado> tritan_3-> anytying related to ppp0
<Cyr4x> just google for "compiz+ati+aiglx"
<LjL> leeping2009: i suspect my message got cut, i was saying "irqpoll" in this case specifically
<Exershio> Cyr4x: okay, thanks
<rhizo> phibbit:  i bet "man apt-get" has the answer...  get into a habit of *reading* before you issue commands at your prompt ( also, you'll probably find "aptitude" more to your liking as a newcommer to ubuntu / debian realm )
<Exershio> Cyr4x: it isn't that xgl crap that'll lag my computer to hell, is it?
<leeping2009> LjL: I got that piece of the message, I'll include it
<Cyr4x> i don't remeber how, i use nvidia card which provide it out of the box
<burner> anyone around to help out with my ipw2200 driver...?
<nickrud> amenado: I think the other stuff is set up for use with network manager, he'll have to reconfig if he does that
<Cyr4x> no it's not xgl
<tritan_3> will I still be able to use dial up connection?
<TheZealot> Anyone know the name of the GUI version of dpkg?
<Cyr4x> xgl is a separate x server
<rhizo> nickrud: looks like the only way out, yeah
<Exershio> Cyr4x: okay, I'll look into it. thanks
<Cyr4x> aiglx is a module in xorg
<how_to> Flare183: dpkg -i packet.deb ? or what was the command?
 * rhizo was hoping for a quick cli switch type of solution
<rhizo> rough
<mIKEjONES> ubuntu is chrooting postfix and sasl so when I try authorizing (AUTH PLAIN) with SMTP I get this error in mail.warn "SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory"
<phibbit> rhizo, right now, there's no apt anything nor man anything, it's "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" Is it possible that the apt-get changed the boot loader & is trying to mount Windows?
<cubias8719> how do i enable my graphics card
<rhizo> egc: i don't use firefox;  need to support a bunch of users though ( company policy, blah blah )
<Crusader_Tech> Hello everyone.  Another Ubuntu Newb question.  I seem to be struggling to set up a VPN to my office from within Ubuntu.
<amenado> nickrud tritan_3 the ppp0 interface is normally associated to dial up, anyhow it is wise to save a copy of the interface file before modifications
<tritan_3> thank you.. i will give it a try
<egc> rhizo: i c
<MiVo> Hi, I get a message that gstreamer-properties can't be found when I want to install it. How can I install it ?
<Led_Zeppelin> Anyone running AMD64 on Ubuntu?
<Zeddie> ahh damn just updated kernel on this box and it didn't keep the old kernel and has the wrong grub permissions
<Zeddie> well on another box :p
<rhizo> phibbit:  well, only indirectly, thru a complex chain of actions, triggered by it
<prince_jammys> red22: i got it
<leeping2009> LjL: I don't think the "new" pair of computers is getting the kernel panic - the old pair panicked in less than 5 seconds.  Now on the new computers, rsync has been running for >30 seconds.. I'll see if it finishes
<amenado> Zeddie-> it normally keeps the old one, you looked in /boot ?
<prince_jammys> red22: the final phase is to weed out all links to exe files, cuz there's a ton of them
<J-_> can rysnc do local backups?
<Led_Zeppelin> neverblue, got it working. Thanks brother
<hotmonkeyluv> I'm installing kiba-dock, where do I install programs too? /*my_name*/home/.kiba-dock or somewhere else?
<spudratic0> how do I get rid of unneeded file?
<TheZealot> Anyone know why I can use dpkg in the command line, but I can't just double click on the file to depackage it?
<Starnestommy> hotmonkeyluv: ~/.kiba-dock I think
<rhizo> phibbit: your installation is likely a lost cause ( i haven't a way of knowing, for you never specified the "x" ver. number, )
<amenado> spudratic0-> rm filename
<usr13> spudratic0: rm undeededfile
<spudratic0> thanks amenado
<hotmonkeyluv> Starnestommy: what does the *squiggly* and / mean?
<phibbit> rhizo:  7.04
<spudratic0> thnaks 13
<rhizo> phibbit: you could try to boot from another disk, and see if anything is left of your installation by attaching the harddrive as a slave, and trying to mount its extended type partition
<Starnestommy> hotmonkeyluv: /home/username/
<hotmonkeyluv> Starnestommy: I hate my laptop kb, no tilde
<hotmonkeyluv> ah, thanks
<leeping2009> LjL: The system clone worked on the new pair of computeres
<Cyr4x> thezealot check what gdebi-gtk saysi
<phibbit> rhizo:  Live CD?
<Cyr4x> maybe it crashes?
<amenado> J-_-> yes local backup with rsync is possible, just make sure destination is not same as your origin
<leeping2009> Now for the old pair...
<zelrikriando> hey nickrud
<how_to> Flare183: /usr/bin/dpkg: cannot execute binary file after running dpkg -i package.deb
<rhizo> phibbit:  or that, yes
<cubias8719> how can i enable my graphics card
<Flare183> how_to: i don't know
<fiveiron> anyone know what font is in this screenshot:  http://incise.org/images/screenshots/2003-06-28-142739.png
<how_to> damn
<fiveiron> in the terminal
<egc> phibbit: you could also use liveCD, mount hdd and save any data to usb drive, then reinstall
<Cyr4x> cubias ati or nvidia?
<phibbit> rhizo assuming it's still there, what's the fastest way to get it back?
<J-_> amenado: cool, thanks dude
<cubias8719> nvidia
<BagelMaster> I have gotten a new error using rubytorrent (a program used to create torrents).  I used it to make 5 torrents last night, but it doesn't work now, this is all I get in the terminal when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56561/
<Cyr4x> just change nv to nvidia in your xorg.conf
<rhizo> phibbit: what egc just told you: live cd + mount + save to usb storage
<amenado> cubias8719-> if you go to a console and type  X :8  and you get the gui..may not be complete just an X in the midlle, but it shows your video is working
<how_to> any help? :( /usr/bin/dpkg: cannot execute binary file after running dpkg -i package.deb
<Zeddie> <amenado> Zeddie-> it normally keeps the old one, you looked in /boot ? <--- would love to unfortunately it only loads the initramfs
<Cyr4x> if you have drivers installed
<amenado> Zeddie-> huh? nothing left in your /boot?
<how_to> any help? :( /usr/bin/dpkg: cannot execute binary file after running dpkg -i package.deb
<Dr_willis> cubias8719,  you can run the restricted-manager tool and it should be able to insall/configure them automaticially
<Cyr4x> if not, first do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<cubias8719> i dont even know if they are. it seems like it. but i just installed this off of windows
<Crusader_Tech> Hello everyone.  Another Ubuntu Newb question.  I seem to be struggling to set up a VPN to my office from within Ubuntu.
<vick> Hello, i've been trying to install ubuntu 32bit on my hp pavilion laptop (with 64 amd althon 3800+ processor), however after a while in the setup CD i get a strange text prompt, Why is that happening ?
<Dr_willis> cubias8719,  system-> admin -> restricted driver manager
<cubias8719> and this is a pretty old computer im using just to mess around with
<vick> Is it because 32bit - 64bit thing ?
<Starnestommy> vick: what is the text prompt saying?
<Crusader_Tech> is a VPN client included in the Ubuntu 7.10 standard install?
<Dr_willis> !vpn
<vick> Starnestommy: something about Busybox for starters
<LjL> leeping2009: well, while it's unlikely that both computers would have hardware faults, i think it's possible that both fail with apic and friends
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<vick> Starnestommy: then it is giving me a strange shell
<spudratic0> az
<Starnestommy> vick: sounds like either a bad iso, a bad burn, or the cd or hard disk wasn't detected
<amenado> Crusader_Tech-> ssh client good enuff? its included
<Cyr4x> if it is a real old computer (something below geforce fx) better try nvidia-glx drivers instead of nvidia-glx-new
<rhizo> Crusader_Tech:  find out easily with "aptitude search vpn"
<egc> Crusader_Tech: have you looked into vpnc?
<vick> Starnestommy: There is check for defect CD option with the CD
<leeping2009> LjL: What about the possibility that the source computer had bad sectors and the image that I got from it was corrupted?
<BagelMaster> I have gotten a new error using rubytorrent (a program used to create torrents).  I used it to make 5 torrents last night, but it doesn't work now, this is all I get in the terminal when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56561/
<cubias8719> its a geforce 2 MX400
<egc> i use vpnc to vpn into my company's intranet
<Crusader_Tech> I simply need a basic VPN client, like the one in Windows XP, to connect to my firewall at the office.
<vick> Starnestommy: should i test for that and come back and tell you, or that isn't related ?
<egc> it has a plugin for network-manager
<LjL> leeping2009: and that would cause a *kernel panic* in the receiving computer? i find that unlikely
<Cyr4x> omg
<leeping2009> LjL: I'm trying the four boot parameters that you gave me
<Kalamansi> hello how to paste the updates? I have updates saved in my usb flash drives..how to paste it in ubuntu desktop 7.10?which folder? thanks
<leeping2009> LjL: Hopefully it will do the trick :)
<amenado> Crusader_Tech-> ssh client is usually a good start
<Starnestommy> vick: test that, and run 'dmesg' in the shell to look for errors
<Crusader_Tech> I've only tried to install one VPN client from the repository, and it asked for my Ubuntu CD?
<cubias8719> explains why i got this comp for free
<Crusader_Tech> Amenado, Thanks, but where do I find that client?
<Cyr4x> so try to install nvidia-glx or run restricted-driver-manager as said
<vick> Starnestommy: k, brb
<Dr_willis> Kalamansi,  the package manager keeps its cache in /var/cache/* somewhere.  you could tyr copying them in there.
<amenado> Crusader_Tech-> ssh client is included as part of install
<cubias8719> how do i do this. on the terminal?
<egc> Crusader_Tech: vpnc works with cisco based vpns
<zhanx> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kalamansi> Dr_willis : how to navigate there?
<rhizo> Crusader_Tech:  sudo aptitude install network-manager-vpnc
<amenado> Kalamansi-> updates? these are deb files?
<Crusader_Tech> VPNC is telling me something's not installed one second
<Kalamansi> amenado: yes all deb files
<Zeddie> <amenado> Zeddie-> huh? nothing left in your /boot? <--- just dumps into busybox
 * rhizo -afk &
<zhanx> what fun have to reinstall everything
<Crusader_Tech> with vpnc, I first make a new connection, right?
<Kalamansi> amenado:all the updates, I've saved it in my flash drive usb. how to paste and where in ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<amenado> Zeddie-> you have not booted yet, so you were not able to see your /boot dir
<leeping2009> LjL: I'm quite puzzled as well :) I'm getting a very similar error
<Dr_willis> Kalamansi,  the package manager keeps its cache in /var/cache/apt/archives - You will need to use the root user to write things to that place.   I would just use the bash shell to do the copying.   It may be very very worth while for you to read a bash guide or 2 befor messing with the system files in such a way
<egc> Crusader_Tech: are you using wireless connectino?
<egc> connection
<Crusader_Tech> or new profile I mean.  When I choose that, it asks me to pick from several different types.
<Crusader_Tech> egc, no, wired.
<egc> oh i guess it doesnt matter
<amenado> Kalamansi-> if they are .deb files, you can just type  dpkg -i /path/to/where/they/are.deb
<Zeddie> <amenado> Zeddie-> you have not booted yet, so you were not able to see your /boot dir <--- yeah and unfortunately that stuffs me up
<mike-e> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leeping2009> LjL: The system did not crash, I got an error in the rsync protocol data stream.  The top of the error output reads "general protection fault: 0000 [1] SMP CPU 0"
<Crusader_Tech> The required daemon (vpnc) isn't available, you will not be able to use this connection until the daemon is not installed.
<Dr_willis> Kalamansi,  the basics.. sudo cp /path/tp/the/files/* /var/cache/
<egc> you can configure it through the network manager gui
<Crusader_Tech> that comes up when I try to make a cisco type connection.
<Dr_willis> oops ive the full path at the last . :)
<cubias8719> i went on the restricted drivers and it said nvidia-glx is not enable. do you know how i enable it?
<red22> prince_jammys: so you get a script going or what?
<amenado> Zeddie-> you have the liveCD ? boot from it and go  to recovery mode, then mount your normal partition for /
<egc> Crusader_Tech: did you use synaptic to install vpnc?
<prince_jammys> red22: yes
<prince_jammys> red22: seems to work
<LimCore> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic  is still ownable by vmsplice exploit. is it ok?
<LjL> leeping2009: that's still a kernel error as far as i can gather
<Crusader_Tech> no, it's kvpnc from add/remove
<Devo> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for Dual boot with Windows and I'm at the partitioning part, and I have read guides and they say there should be an option that says "Guided - resize disk" or something like that, but mine only says "Guided - resize entire disk"... What do I do?
<Cyr4x> do you know any app that will scan chosen folder for mp3's and do a .pls or .m3u playlist from it?
<nameless> hi
<leeping2009> LjL: I imagine so.  I will now attempt to load the image that "worked" for the "new" pair of computers, onto the computers that crashed
<egc> Crusader_Tech: try going thru synaptic, it may process dependencies more fully
<egc> it worked for me
<Crusader_Tech> doing it now egc
<leeping2009> LjL: The only issue there is that the "new" pair of computers have different hardware...
<red22> i'm messing around with a script on a page given by Dr_willis but it needs a little tweaking... still working on it
<amenado> Crusader_Tech-> but at the server end, is it configured to run a corresponding server for kvnc?  or is sshd on it already?
<nameless> someone know how to share file between ubuntu and osx ?
<red22> can i see what you got?  paste bin it somewhere ?
<prince_jammys> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amenado> nameless->  nfs  ?
<nameless> yes
<amenado> nameless->  ftp, or scp...lots of ways
<leeping2009> LjL: Maybe this info will help: I've gotten repeated segfaults when installing ubuntu over the network on this source computer that's causing the crashing
<nameless> amenado, lan
<rhizo> nameless:  use ssh filesystem - you need sshd service on ubuntu, and there's a thingie for OS X
<Crusader_Tech> not sure.  It's an Astaro security gateway, and I normally connect by using the built-in windows XP VPN client.  No fancy settings. just an IP address and a login.
<egc> Crusader_Tech: i also don't have kvpnc installed...just vpnc and network-manager-vpnc
<leeping2009> LjL: I had to install with a CD to finally get it to work
<LjL> leeping2009: but a googleable one, and one that when google shows promising hits. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/133575 to begin with, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/147798 - both related to network copying of big files, regardless of medium. perhaps, uhm, perhaps is it just happening after 2/4Gb? (hope not). or, are the computers 64-bit?
<rhizo> Crusader_Tech:  sudo aptitude install network-manager-vpnc
<amenado> nameless nfs is network file system, you load the client and an nfs server on the other side sharing it
<LimCore> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic  is still ownable by vmsplice exploit. is it ok?
<rhizo> nfs also sucks
<rhizo> ssh for the win :)
<leeping2009> LjL: Are you asking about whether it's happening after a certain amount of data transferred? No, it happens almost instantly.  And yes, the computers are 64-bit (Q6600 processor)
<Kalamansi> Dr_willis : im in var/cache/apt/archives there is a folder there named "partial".. ill paste in the folder "partial"?
<amenado> LimCore-> you have other users on your system you dont trust? if by yourself dont worry too much
<Crusader_Tech> doing it now Rhizo
<jumbers> If I connect 2 Ubuntu notebooks with a crossover cable, what would I have to do to be able to transfer files?
<leeping2009> LjL: I'll look at what you came up with.  I wasn't able to find much on Google myself so that's why I came here :)
<LjL> leeping2009: then, although it talks about old kernels, http://www.issociate.de/board/post/299182/general_protection_fault:_0000_[1]_SMP.html seems relevant
 * rhizo -afk --foreal &
<mehmet> i have this error from camorama "Couldn't connect to video device (/dev/video0) Please check connection."
<egc> nicer
<egc> haha oops
<amenado> Kalamansi-> you can try installing just a few deb  from your usb pen drive..  dpkig -i nameofpackage.deb
<Zeddie> <amenado> Zeddie-> you have the liveCD ? boot from it and go  to recovery mode, then mount your normal partition for / <-- nah found the fix :) refer to /dev/hda1 instead by the UUID :)
<amenado> Zeddie glad you found it yourself
<mike-e> this is ridiculous, i did a fresh re-install because something on ubuntu screwed my sound up, it worked fine after the reinstallation, i let it do it's glob of 'updates' and now it's screwed up again
<leeping2009> LjL: Oh, I think this might be the issue... 64-bit DMA causes data corruption with atl1.  That's precisely the network driver that I'm using!
<TheZealot> Has anyone else ever not been able to double click on a .deb package to unpackage it? I can do it in the command prompt, but not the gui app...
<LimCore> Amaranth: well, user->root exploit is very serious... I would like to have it fixed :/
<Spencerical> wow, I'm getting some pretty amazing torrent speeds right now for ubuntu :)
<prince_jammys> red22: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56571/
<Devo> How do I partition my harddrive with the Ubuntu installer so that I can dual boot between Windows and Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> LimCore: Err
<LjL> leeping2009: maybe, but don't disregard the 4GB boundary even though it's happening before reaching that... bug #133575 is open for the *Gutsy* kernel
<prince_jammys> red22: will not work if you have files with the same name in different folders
<Crusader_Tech> Ok.  this is the first thing I've come across that is actually requiring some work in Ubuntu.  I'm used to the "click and it works" VPN client in XP.  What was that ssh you were talking about?
<prince_jammys> red22: wouldnt be hard to make that change, though
<Kalamansi> amenado : dpkig command not found ....
<LjL> leeping2009: ah right nevermind, that *is* the bug you're talking about
<Hitman> Devo, during the installation, it will ask you how much of the current disk you would like to dedicate to the installation of ubuntu. You just specify it there
<Amaranth> LimCore: You mean the vmsplice thing? It tends to be a denial of service attack more than a privilege escalation thing
<Devo> Hitman: When does it say that?
<leeping2009> LjL: Now for a novice question, can I update to 2.6.23 despite the fact that the newest Ubuntu kernel is 2.6.22?
<amenado> Crusader_Tech-> it dont matter if it was windows, the server side has to be running a server services, if it was vpn, a vpn server, in ssh case, sshd
<Amaranth> LimCore: it's more likely to corrupt memory than let someone take over
<prince_jammys> red22: obviously you have to change the mntpnt variable to whatever your mount point is
<mehmet> i have this error from camorama "Couldn't connect to video device (/dev/video0) Please check connection."
<amenado> Kalamansi->   dpkg -i   note the spaces and spelling
<Hitman> Once you boot from the live cd into gnome and initiate the install icon
<leeping2009> LjL: I'm asking this because apparently the 2.6.23 kernel fixes the issue - it disables 64-bit DMA with atl1
<Devo> Hitman: It gave me 3 options, Guided - Use entire disk, Guided - Use largest continguous free space, and Manual...
<Hitman> it lets you review it very well before you "commit" any changes so don't sweat it
<mike-e> Something on ubuntu is making my audio only as loud as a soft conversation, with master volume maxed, pcm maxed, speakes maxed. I just did a fresh install and it was fine, after ubuntu did it's updates it was screwed up again. PLEASE HELP
<LjL> leeping2009: this channel doesn't support that sort of thing... you might be able to get it from the Hardy repositories, cross your finger, and have it work... but then you're kind of on your own.
<amenado> Devo select Manual
<leeping2009> LjL: Thanks, by the way.  Finding the problem by myself was going to take weeks!
<amenado> Devo-> then adjust the partition sizes accordingly
<phibbit> The Live CD starts booting, goes through Loading essential drivers & mounting root file system, and then it stops (the first time, it eventually said "The drive appears confused).
<Hitman> it will detect the ntfs partition and should add it to the boot menu automatically
<Cyr4x> how to do an sh script that will scan chosen folder for mp3's and will save them to a text file (paths to them)
<Crusader_Tech> Amenado: In that case I need to find out what it's running.  But the fact that XP's VPN client doesn't ask me what kind of connection to use, doesn't help figure out what kind of connection it is?
<Kalamansi> how to download all packages and updates in ubuntu 7.10 desktop? direct to the site...
<Devo> amenado: Ok... Should I make the Ubuntu partition Logical or Primary?
<Kalamansi> amenado : are you pinoy?
<amenado> Crusader_Tech-> off course it does, how do you know what is running at the opposite end?
<LjL> leeping2009: nah, the last error you gave was the key, if you had got it before you'd have found it on google. anyway, to get the Hardy kernel, you can check http://packages.ubuntu.com for the packages that the kernel depends on, download all those, and dpkg -i. the comforting thing is that you'll still be able to boot from the Gutsy kernel if things go wrong... but that doesn't guarantee too much, either.
<mehmet> can anyone help?
<amenado> Kalamansi-> what is that?
<LimCore> Amaranth: you are mistaken
<LimCore> Amaranth: it usually (always?) succedes to give root, I tried
<Kalamansi> nevermind
<mike-e> Something on ubuntu is making my audio only as loud as a soft conversation, with master volume maxed, pcm maxed, speakes maxed. I just did a fresh install and it was fine, after ubuntu did it's updates it was screwed up again. PLEASE HELP
<LimCore> Amaranth: anyway, it IS fixed (my mistake) in ubuntu 7.10
<Pelo> mehmet, webcam in ubuntu are tricky specialy the cheap ones,  ( don'T mean your's is cheap) , the best i can do for you is give you the webcam tutorial link
<Pelo> !webcam > mehmet check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<LjL> leeping2009: or if you're in a hurry, you could just put the entire Hardy main/restricted in your sources.list, and install the kernel, but if you do that, be very careful in case it tries to slip other packages under your nose (and remember to remove those repositories when you're finished with them, as well...)
<amenado> Devo it does not matter, ubuntu can boot from extended or primary partitions
<spudratic0> GET USED TO ITMIKE E LOL
<Kalamansi> amenado : how to download all the packages (all the packages of 7.10 ubuntu desktop) from the beginning up to the end of packages)
<spudratic0> sorry caps were on
<Pelo> we noticed
<egc> mike-e: figure out what your audio controller is, then google with its name and ubuntu
<mehmet> Pelo:  these tutorial are mad confusing
<red22> prince_jammys: thanks.. i'm looking through it right now.  i think there will also be issues with handling spaces in file names.  i'm also working on handling that.
<mehmet> and it's a built in one
<prince_jammys> red22: dealt with that
<Pelo> mehmet, you can also try looking up your model in the forum for extra instructions  www.ubuntuforums.org
<amenado> Kalamansi  i guess you can attempt to use the synaptic and check all ?
<Devo> armando: It only gives me the options of Primary and Logical.
<prince_jammys> red22: thats why it took as long as it did, tested with spaces
<red22> prince_jammys: ok, i'll check that out.. the other script i was working didn't handle that so well... seems the spaces were output as underscores by default
<andresmujica> hey anyone knows if i can request a receipt by DEFAULT for all the messages i sent? thnks in advance
<leeping2009> LjL: I think I'll download the kernel manually, I don't want too many Hardy packages to be installed on the Gutsy system. :)  Thanks again, I appreciate it!
<red22> prince_jammys: nice then
<andresmujica> in evolution i mean
<amenado> Kalamansi under add/remove software..when you select all, click all possible boxes for download, and then have a nice nap
<jacob_> Anybody here know how to get the terminal (without X running) in 1440 x 900 resolution for my LCD?
<Whitor> Hi, What program can I use to see if my webcam is working / recognized ?
<Kalamansi> I check the cables and test it with cable tester (100% okay I tested it to other pc and I have internet).. but when I plug it in ubuntu, I don't have internet...how to fix this? thanks
<andresmujica> whitor:  cheese
<egc> mike-e: did u get that?
<prince_jammys> red22: it can definitely deal with spaces in the directory names -- did not test with spaces in the file names ... but should work
<Whitor> andresmujica, ... ok
<Kalamansi> amenado
<Cyr4x> jacob: that's impossible
<amenado> Devo-> amenado is the nick.. but yes you can install in primary or logical,  usually you try to make 3 primaries and 1 logical (that can be subdivided some more)
<egc> jacob_: i second Cyr4x
<Cyr4x> afaik text mode uses 720xSOMETHING resolution
<Devo> amenado: Lol, sorry. =]
<jacob_> Yeah, I noticed it was at 720 x 400
<egc> actually
<andresmujica> whitor: probably yu'll nedd also to set it in v4l2. try with gstreamer-properties.. easiest i forgot about it
<Cyr4x> and no other one
<red22> prince_jammys: i found a package that transparently adds .lnk file handling ... but it's for kde.. not sure if there's a gnome alternative
<Jangari> is there a forum for using lame on a command line?
<red22> prince_jammys: it's called kfile
<Kalamansi> amenado when I plug and unplug the cable it says im connected to wired internet connection.
<Cyr4x> google: lame+forum
<amenado> Kalamansi-> you have an ip address on your hosts ? paste in pastebin  ifconfig -a and route -r
<amenado> Kalamansi-> you have an ip address on your hosts ? paste in pastebin  ifconfig -a and route -ran
<Whitor> andresmujica, ok.. installing cheese too :)
<egc> jacob_: there may be a way to adjust your BIOS settings to do it
<Jangari> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalamansi> amenado : okay sec
<egc> jacob_: but i can't say beyond that
<Devo> amenado: When I try and go forward I get this error "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 20017 (39957 expected); size of FATs is 79 sectors (157 expected)." What do I do?
<prince_jammys> red22: seeing as the script turned out to be short, it's bound to be out there... as you see, no files are written anywhere except for the folder where you run it, so try it out
<jacob_> OK, thanks
<mehmet> how do i find out the driver for my webcam?
<amenado> Devo how big is the FAT partition that currently exist?
<Jangari> by googling it, mehmet, but if it's logitech, chances are it'll never work
<mehmet> nah it's a HP
<prince_jammys> red22: oh and only links to drive C: as you see
<Devo> amenado: The Fat16 or the Fat32?
<amenado> Devo both
<Devo> amenado: Fat16: 33 MB and Fat32: 2300 MB.
<amenado> Devo and tell us, what is the layout of the existing partitions?
<Devo> amenado: What do you mean by layout?
<Jangari> mehmet, do some googling, find some pictures if necessary, to establish the model, finding a driver from there should be easy
<Kalamansi> amenado : route -ran is not working. neither route -r
<amenado> Devo  is fat16  /dev/hda0  then fat32 /dev/hda1 ?
<mehmet> Jangari:  the model to the laptop or the webcam itself?
<amenado> Kalamansi perhaps just  route -n
<Jangari> or, mehmet, type lsusb and note the hardware number, which should be useful to identify which driver it uses
<Jangari> the webcam itself
<Devo> amenado: Fat16 is /media/sda1 and Fat32 is /media/sda3.
<Jangari> oh, it's built in?
<Devo> amenado: Or rather... /dev instead of /media
<amenado> Devo wait a minute,
<amenado> ahh okay
<arbir> is back
<amenado> Devo  whats on /dev/sda0 and /dev/sda2 ?
<mehmet> Jangari:  Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia
<mehmet> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05ac:1209 Apple Computer, Inc.
<mehmet> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0d49:3210 Maxtor
<mehmet> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mehmet> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:00e1 Microsoft Corp.
<mehmet> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot3> mehmet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruenig> hey the floodbot actually works
<bruenig> clever
<vrkhans> my firefox is giveing my trouble, when i try to run it i got a msg that it is already running,
<vrkhans> what should i do
<red22> prince_jammys: yeah i see.  the other route i was taking was to run something similar but only for a sppecific file, then to associate .lnk files with the script so you can double-click em from gnome.  that should be possible and work too right?
<Devo> amenado: There is no /dev/sda0 and on /dev/sda2 is the Windows partition with NTFS and a size that I want to make 216004 MB and 71400 use MB.
<arbir> vrkhans: try to delete the firefox profile in your home directory
<arbir> vrkhans: and then restart
<Boglizk> arbir: Thats stupid
<arbir> vrkhans: i forget there is a file which remains.. if you just delete that, then you dont even need to delete the profile
<prince_jammys> red22 not sure what you mean .. the files created can be double clicked on
<amenado> Devo-> right, i forget sometimes..no sda0 , so you already have /dev/sda0 and set to how much?
<arbir> Boglizk: i forget the file.... sorry for the misleading answer
<Boglizk> vrkhans: Kill the process instead
<RyanRyan52> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arbir> takes back his "delete the profile" answer
<Devo> amenado: I don't have a /dev/sda0...
<vrkhans> arbir which file
<arbir> Boglizk: its not a process issue.. i have had this before.....
<amenado> Devo my typo ..whats the size for /dev/sda2?
<arbir> vrkhans: let me google.. i dont remember it off my head
<exst_mhua> [Question] If I installed the new Ubuntu Alpha version, is it upgradable to future alpha/stable release?
<prince_jammys> red22: i can even preview them with nautilus :)
<Pricey> !hardy | exst_mhua
<ubotu> exst_mhua: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Devo> amenado: I'm setting the size to 216004 MB.
<vrkhans> Bohlizk i tryied ps x but there is no listing for firefox
<red22> prince_jammys: your script runs all over the c drive and creates a folder full of links right?  well i was thinking of creating a prg that takes a single link and just follows/executes it.
<amenado> Devo what is the size now?
<Pricey> exst_mhua, judging by the question, you should not be using it until its release.
<Devo> amenado: Something around 250 GB.
<exst_mhua> Pricey, i see, thanks
<arbir> vrkhans: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<red22> prince_jammys: then you can have that script execute each time you double click a .lnk file in nautilus and it's like gnome can understand lnk files
<Devo> amenado: Probably a little less.
<prince_jammys> red22: oh
<arbir> vrkhans: that link will tell you that there is a control file..... which needs to be deleted
<arbir> vrkhans: and all would be fine
<Nissan_350Z> ok, how do i request the Alternative CD?
<red22> prince_jammys: that'd be neat right?
<prince_jammys> red22: i see, associate .lnk files with your prog
<Pricey> !alternate | Nissan_350Z
<ubotu> Nissan_350Z: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<amenado> Devo those exist correct? not something you just have added?
<Pricey> grr
<vrkhans> arbir how i can open it my browser is not working
<Pricey> Nissan_350Z, you can find them at releases.ubuntu.com
<prince_jammys> red22: yeah you could do that
<arbir> oh vrkhans :-) sorry.. let me tell you the file
<Devo> amenado: What do you mean?
<vrkhans> :-)
<Nissan_350Z> im at the Shipit page
<vrkhans> thanks
<leeping2009> LjL, my system booted up with the 2.6.24 kernel from Hardy.  It appears to be doing fine. :)  In about 5 minutes I'll let you know if systemimager successfully clones
<dsoffs> when issing airecrack-ng -3 i get this .... open(/dev/rtc) failed: Device or resource busy
<dsoffs> what's up with that?
<amenado> Devo they exist prior to you trying to do this install, ie you had an existing xp on /dev/sda2 ?
<red22> prince_jammys: then you can use the same lnk files between windows and linux. and you'd find them in the same place in linux that you left them in windows.
<Nissan_350Z> i cant download it, its too slow
<Devo> amenado: Yes.
<arbir> vrkhans: if you goto your $HOME/.mozilla/firefox directory
<prince_jammys> red22: have you tried doing this already?  maybe they already took care of that (which would be funny)
<arbir> vrkhans:you will see a weird looking directory name, that is your profile directory
<amenado> Devo-> okay now do you have /dev/sda4 as empty space basically? or you are trying to reduce what you have now to give room for linux?
<red22> prince_jammys: but the strings line from your file is the heart of it all.. shouldn't be too hard to switch it.
<toresn> i would like to make a keybinding for opening a new terminal and then 'screen -r'
<arbir> vrkhans: inside that.... is a file named "lock" and .parentlock  -- delete both of them
<toresn> how?
<red22> prince_jammys: hehe you mean double clicking a lnk file?
<Devo> amenado: I am going to create /dev/sda4 from free space for Linux, this is a new partition I am making.
<arbir> i have been trying to install a theme and i see this line in the directions... "Install the Beryl and GTK theme as usual"  what does this mean ?
<prince_jammys> red22: yeah you wouldnt have to change that .. you would just scrap the whole "find" bit, and the prog would have to take the lnk file name as a parameter
<arbir> GTK theme is something i am running, is it not ?
<prince_jammys> red22: yes, doubleclicking a lnk file
<amenado> Devo okay, and you do have enuff free space yes? or you're attempting to take it from the existing ones?
<Devo> amenado: I do have enough free space.
<red22> prince_jammys: no it doesn't work.. i tried (more than once ;)
<jcg42> How can I make Amarok look more like the human theme?
<Nissan_350Z> anyone know how to request a Alternative CD on the Shipit page? that didnt help... my computer is too slow for the LiveCD
<k1ng> how do i use firefox downloading a file via "open with" and bash script i try: mv $1 /home/k1ng/Desktop/ but no avail.. :(
<red22> prince_jammys: you'd figure that they would have included this as default behavior by now though right
<amenado> Devo-> okay, then just create from the remaining free spaces,  a  / ,  a swap space and /home partition
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> computers are plenty fast, however dial connection maybe slow..
<Devo> amenado: How do I create a swap... and do I have to make a /home partition and are those 3 seperate partitions?
<prince_jammys> red22: yeah, fortunately after parsing the C: line in the link file, after converting \ to / and scrapping the C:, all you have to do is append the result to the mnt point to get the full path
<rhizo> weird, the firefox ProfileManager issue maybe a *firefox2* issue, not an ubuntu bug
<amenado> Devo yes 3 partitions, somewhere in the selection you can tell it to make a swap partition
<Nissan_350Z> amenado> i have the LiveCD but i need the alternative CD the text based installer ;)
<ubuntuga>    hello
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, how do I update this code to work with Gutsy?
<Devo> amenado: Ok.
<RootyRootRootW00> mplayer -vo null -ao pcm -ao pcm:file=audio.wav:fast dvd://01
<Devo> amenado: How big should I make the /home partition?
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> while on liveCD and if you have internet connectivity you can download it and save it to hard disk..off course you have to mount the partition before you can store to it
<Nissan_350Z> amenado> when i start the LiveCD to install it locksup
<red22> prince_jammys: i'm just worried about having to handle different file types... what command would send the file name to gnome for opening with the appropriately associated program?
<Nissan_350Z> amenado> i have really slow internet, lol
<k1ng> how do i use firefox downloading a file via "open with" and bash script i try: mv $1 /home/k1ng/Desktop/ but no avail.. :(
<amenado> Devo make / about 7-10gig  /swap about 2x your ramsize  and /home upwards of several gigs
<rhizo> let me rephrase:  was anyone able to use n+1 firefox2.* profiles simultaneously under *any* OS ?
<Nissan_350Z> i need a boot command to disable somethings so it ill run, know of any?
<vrkhans> arbir i found the firefox directory in /etc , there is a profile directory but in that dir there is no lock and .parentlock file/
<RootyRootRootW00> HI, how do I  update this code to wrok in Gutsy?     mplayer -vo null -ao pcm -ao pcm:file=audio.wav:fast dvd://01
<arbir> vrkhans:  in ur home directory there should be a .mozilla directory
<prince_jammys> red22: you can probably do this from the gui (move the final prog somewhere like /usr/local, for example)
<arbir> vrkhans: can you confirm that ?
<prince_jammys> red22: !defaultapp
<vrkhans> in my home dir there is only the example dir
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> it may just be taking its sweet time to show you things, while booting, you can ctrl +alt+F1 F2 F3 .. to see what is going on, also you have to be patient..liveCD is slow indeed
<vrkhans> no other dir
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | red22 might just do it on its own
<ubotu> red22 might just do it on its own: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Nissan_350Z> oh ok, amenado :D thanks a bunch, its running 160MB of ram though
<Nissan_350Z> so i should continue with the LiveCD?
<prince_jammys> red22: then when you click on it the shell would run :::   /usr/local/bin/your_prog  file.lnk
<vrkhans> arbir in my home dir i have only two dir desktop and examples
<arbir> vrkhans: ls -la
<Devo> amenado: When I made my / partition from the free space and made it only 10 GB from the 30 GB of free space, it turned the leftover 20 GB into unusable space...
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> how else are you going to download the alternate cd?
<tanath> i'm unable to type in a java-based app. anyone know why that might be? i've seen this before, but before i was able to fix it somehow
<prince_jammys> red22: and the file name would be $1 in your prog
<leeping2009> LjL: The systemimager worked !!!
<tanath> i can click to change the focus, but it ignores my typing
<arbir> vrkhans: you will have to open the prompt window
<Nissan_350Z> amenado> i thought they would have a Alternative CD they could send me
<amenado> Devo-> you dont like to make a separate one for /home? how about /swap  ?  dont forget this /swap
<vrkhans> arbir you mean the xterm
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> they probably do, ask them nicely :)
<Devo> amenado: I can't make /swap... the free space turned into unusable space...
<vrkhans> i am on that
<nano__> what is the name of the bar in ubuntu which has "Application", "Places" , "Systesm"
<nano__> etc..
<leeping2009> LjL: Thanks again for helping out.  Now I can clone the system over to the other twelve computers
<tanath> nano_, gnome panel?
<arbir> vrkhans: any place where you can type in the commans from command line  basically a CLI
<clic1> how to get to windows share from linux? I am linux newbie
<nano__> tanath: so i guess the bottom bar is called the taskbar
<Nissan_350Z> amenado> how do i ask them (and i am soo sorry if i am bugging you i am soo excited about ubuntu) :D
<nano__> tanath: thn
<nano__> x
<amenado> Devo-> these are now logical or extended partitions, are you sure you have plenty of left over spaces?
<vrkhans> arbir i am there what you want me to do
<Scunizi> nano_, menu bar
<arbir> vrkhans: cd .mozilla
<nano__> sweet
<warcaptai1> anyone can help me with questions regarding setting up a LAMP On ubuntu?
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> i thought you have to send an email and such to make a request yesh?
<red22> prince_jammys: yeah like that it would, except that we wouldn't be clicking on it directly... we'd click on a .lnk file that is associated with our script, but then our script needs to actually launch what is being pointed to...
<krim> Anyone know how to change font size of .ass subtitles in mplayer? I tried adding ass-force-style=FontSize=1 in /home/user/.mplayer/config but that didn't change anything. Also how can I reset the brightness/contrast/saturation settings?
<tanath> Scunizi, no, that's the "File, Edit, View" etc, in a specific app
<nano_> sup
<Devo> amenado: I am sure, but it won't let me use 20 GB now...
<tanath> nano_, it's the gnome panel
<nano__> tanath: thnx , i guess it is
<dsoffs> can anyone tell me how to use aircrack?
<Nissan_350Z> amenado> on the ShipIt page you make requests for PC's and 64Bit computers but no Alternative
<dsoffs> :)
<amenado> Devo un-do what you have made and restart the partitioning
<Nissan_350Z> !Alternative
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<warcaptai1> unfortunately i fiddled around a bit too much with installing stuff for a LAMP server and now i think ive messed it up too much
<Devo> amenado: Ok, done.
<tanath> nano_, the actual app is 'gnome-panel'
<vrkhans> arbir no such file or dir
<warcaptai1> its not just as easy as removing packages because they dont completely remove stuff
<TopRamen> hey guys, do remove vnc connections HAVE to be made via an ssh tunnel or can I forward port 5900 and have the remote user connect like that?
<vrkhans> i am in /home
<tanath> nano_, the menu bar is the bar with "file, edit, view' etc. in a given app
<red22> prince_jammys: and in the program just "`$1" would launch the correctly associated program for the file being linked to?
<dsoffs> :)
<prince_jammys> red22: right ..... mmm the launching part is what's difficult, unless you know how gnome works
<dsoffs> can anyone tell me how to use aircrack?
<spudratic0> ok people thanks I have enough of a log to read for tonight you guys are alright later all
<nano__> tanath: so what is the bar at the bottom
<pawan> hi
<arbir> vrkhans: goto your home directory
<amenado> TopRamen-> no requirements that VNC must use ssh,
<arbir> vrkhans: just type in cd
<pawan> how to install oracle 11g on ubuntu
<astro76> TopRamen: you can, but all text is transmitted in the clear
<arbir> vrkhans: you should be in /home/yourusername/
<tanath> nano_, well, that's the gnome panel too. same app, but it's referred to as the task bar
<emma> Hi. My Nautilus keeps on crashing. The temporary solution is that I go to terminal and type:  killall nautilus. That fixes it. For a while...
<TopRamen> amenado: ok
<amenado> TopRamen-> only if you want it secured
<dsoffs> can anyone tell me how to use aircrack?
<atrus> my laptop's ps2 keyboard and touchpad occasionally stop working completely, usually with a key stuck repeating. i can plug in an external mouse to hit suspend & resume, at which point everything works right again. i'm sort of lost as to what to investigate. any ideas?
<emma> Does anyone have any idea how to fix it for good?
<TopRamen> astro76: ok, for some reason what I read made it sound like it HAD to be done via an SSH tunnel
<red22> prince_jammys: i'm sure it's just some specific program to send it to.. whatever that gnome launcher is.. probably nautilus or some component of it.. will look this up, hold on
<emma> If I were to open nautilus with terminal would it output some useful data when it crashes the next time?
<TopRamen> amenado: so, after enabling the feature (don't have any firewall as far as I can tell) and forwarding the port... it should just work?
<clic1> QUESTION: how to get to windows share from Linux? I am Linux newbie
<dsoffs> can anyone tell me how to use aircrack?
<tanath> emma, probably
<TopRamen> amenado: do I need to install any specific packages?
<vrkhans> ok arbir i foud mozilla
<Nissan_350Z> amenado> if you can find anyboot options that will speed it up, like hopefully disable the LiveCD and get on with installing it or run the LiveCD and speed it up so it will run. Thats why i need a boot option to type in
<prince_jammys> red22: the prog produces a full path, but who executes it?  that you could do one of two ways: hard-code certain file types (eg launch .txt with gedit, launch .doc with openoffice) or figure out how gnome does it
<arbir> vrkhans: then change dir to firefox
<amenado> TopRamen-> install the vncviewer ..what about the other end? what you have there?
<tanath> dsoffs, google it? check the man page?
<vrkhans> arbir i am in side firefox/and some dir
<arbir> vrkhans: you will see a weird looking dir
<dsoffs> tanath, ahah
<TopRamen> amenado: I'm the host... don't I want vnc-server?
<vrkhans> ok there is lock
<vrkhans> in there
<arbir> vrkhans: inside that weird named dir, you will find a file called lock and .parentlock
<emma> tanath no that doesn't work afterall. It looks like Nautilus automatically disowns the terminal.
<dsoffs> i found a wireless acesspoing named "keep out" how can i find the WEP key with aircrack?
<arbir> vrkhans: delete that file
<arbir> vrkhans: delete both those files
<tanath> emma, ah, yeah, some apps do that
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> I dont know of anyway to speed it up, its dependent on your cdrom, how fast it can read and how much ram you have to dump what it reads
<tanath> emma, you can check the .xsession-errors file
<tanath> emma, in ~
<dsoffs> seeing how long i can go before getting kickd.
<amenado> TopRamen yes for the host, you need the vnc server
<jimcooncat> TopRamen: do you want to share the screen you're working on, or forward a new session?
<emma> I'm not quite sure what to do. Every time it crashes I guess I can open terminal and type killall nautilus, but it shouldnt have to be like that.
<Nissan_350Z> its a 52X CD-Burner but 160MB of Ram, so im running at minimal RAM to use the live CD
<Devo> amenado: Why do I want a /home partition?
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: share the screen I'm working on
<Dr_willis_> Devo,  makes backups/upgrades/clean isntalls easier
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: I just tried connection locally and it worked but the other user is trying to connect and it's failing
<amenado> Devo lets just say, if your / get screwed, your data in /home is safe, easily recoverable
<TopRamen> he's connecting from an OS x machine
<tanath> i'm unable to type in frostwire. can anyone help?
<Devo> amenado: haha, sweet! :)
<vrkhans> arbir i did rm lock and rm .parentlock
<Dr_willis_> tanath,  disable compiz if you are using compiz
<vrkhans> now what should i do
<arbir> vrkhans: now startup your firefox
<tanath> Dr_willis, i am, but i'd really rather not... :/
<jimcooncat> TopRamen: if you use gnome, you can use System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Leechzilla> Does mplayer use gstreamer plugins, or something else?
<Leechzilla> *codecs
<tanath> Dr_willis_, is there a plugin i can disable instead?
<Devo> amenado: I got this error again. "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 20017 (39957 expected); size of FATs is 79 sectors (157 expected)."
<d4rkmonkey> This might be a bit of a weird question... but here we go... I have iTunes running in a virtual machine so that I could use the store (had a gift certificate). I'm burning the songs to a CD, so that I can rip the DRM off of them, but for some reason its either telling me that The CD is not blank(which it is...) or it runs through the checks then does nothing... anyone have any ideas on how I can get the CDs to
<d4rkmonkey> start burning? It recognizes my CD drive, and one CD burnt somehow...
<vrkhans> ok thanks but why it happeing , it never happend like this before
<Nissan_350Z> Anyone know of any boot options to help with the LiveCD? Because it Always freezes. i need to type in a boot option to disable somethings on the liveCD
<Dr_willis_> tanath,  no idea. theres bugs with java and compiz. Check the compiz site. There may be some tweaks ya can do in the ccsm tool.
<tanath> emma, did you check your .xsession-errors file?
<tanath> Dr_willis_, hm. ok, thanks for the lead
<Dr_willis_> tanath,  assuming it is a java/compiz issue
<emma> I need to find it..
<jimcooncat> TopRamen: vncserver is more useful if another user wants to pop into their own account on your computer
<amenado> Devo I'd ignore it for now, somehow when you originally partitioned your hd, they were not in the expected boundaries, so it complained
<tanath> Dr_willis_, probably
<Docfxit> I can't get to a web site. Why?
<Devo> amenado: Will this mess up my XP partition? It won't break it?
<tanath> emma, as i said, in your home dir
<usr13> Docfxit: What website?
<Docfxit> Any website.
<Nissan_350Z> Anyone know of any boot options to help with the LiveCD? Because it Always freezes. i need to type in a boot option to disable somethings on the liveCD i am running 160MB of Ram on it.
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: yah I'm running gnome and had set it up via System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<tanath> emma, ~/.xsession-errors
<kostkon> Leechzilla, you can make mplayer to use the windows codecs if you like. for all the other formats, it has all the codecs already.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nissan_350Z: acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, noapic, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<usr13> Docfxit: can you ping your router?
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: and I can connect from the local network but the other user cannot
<Docfxit> yes.
<amenado> Devo it should not, just dont touch your sda1 to sda3, work only on your new unformatted free spaces
<Nissan_350Z> Jack, all of those?
<usr13> Docfxit:  host av.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Nissan_350Z: that is very marginal on ram
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: I mean he cannot connect from a remote network
<emma> Here we go
<emma> I'm getting a lot of this:
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: let me make sure his remote traffic isn't firwalled
<jimcooncat> TopRamen: is the other user going across the internet to you?
<TopRamen> firewalled
<emma> (nautilus:6242): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_width: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<emma> (nautilus:6242): GdkPixb
<emma> ...Too much output, ignoring rest...
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: yep
<tanath> emma, don't paste a lot in here
<Nissan_350Z> ok, Jack i will type all of those in
<tanath> emma, use a pastebin
<Docfxit> usr13 » I can ping any IP address on the web.
<emma> That was it.
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: and he's connecting the the same session as me because he wants to show me something
<tanath> k
<emma> There's a lot in the log but I only pasted that much.
<Leechzilla> kostkon: Does the mplayer that comes with Ubuntu support VC1, or do I need to compile it from source? I'm getting only audio, and no video
<jimcooncat> TopRamen: more than likely is firewalled, or you need to forward the port from your router
<emma> that's the last three lines of the log
<Nissan_350Z> thanks sooo very much! you dont know how much i appreciate it!
<usr13> Docfxit: Are  you just not resolving domain names?
<usr13> Docfxit:  host av.com
<Docfxit> usr13 » I can't ping a domain name.
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: already forwarded the port on my end
<emma> everything above that is just the same thing repeated
<Jack_Sparrow> Nissan_350Z: YOu never use all, usually just one or two..  If you only have 160 megs and are sharing ram with onboard video you need to rethink things.
<Docfxit> usr13 » yes.
<tanath> emma, i've seen that before... i don't remember what the issue was or what fixed it though...
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> were you not missing the ramdisk option? hehehe j/k
<Nissan_350Z> hmm
<outsane> has anyone here installed virtualbox?
<usr13> Docfxit: Then just add nameserver(s) to /etc/resolv.conf
<nerdzoncrack> I'm trying to customize my desktop and I can't check any box in the compiz configuration manager... Anyone got an advice?
<tanath> emma, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<TheZealot> Anyone know what might cuase .deb files not to open when i click on them?
<emma> Gutsy
<FourX4Luvn> emma: You brokeded your computer again already?  ;-)
<tanath> emma, i think you may need to update
<tanath> emma, hmm
<jimcooncat> outsane: yes, but not at this location
<usr13> Docfxit: Or, hit the dhpc server again; sudo dhclient
<emma> I did :|
<Flannel> TheZealot: try dpkg -i [deb], see what errors it gives you
<emma> How can I update, I'm running gutsy
<usr13> Docfxit: dhcp not dhpc
<TheZealot> flannel: it works fine that way
<kostkon> kostkon, I don't really know. Since it seems to be a microsoft codec, maybe if you install the w32codecs (windows codecs) it will play fine
<TheZealot> just doesn't work when I click on it
<FourX4Luvn> emma: "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<usr13> Docfxit: sudo /sbin/dhclient eth0
<jimcooncat> outsane: I use it at work all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> Nissan_350Z: noapic is one of the more common options that works  apci=off is another common one
<outsane> jimcooncat: okay, i'm installing the .deb file, but how will i open virtualbox once the deb file is done?  i've never used a deb file before.
<kostkon> oops!
<tanath> emma, no, gutsy is the latest release
<kostkon> Leechzilla, , I don't really know. Since it seems to be a microsoft codec, maybe if you install the w32codecs (windows codecs) it will play fine
<tanath> emma, but have you been updating software?
<usr13> Docfxit: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tanath> emma, keeping your system up to date?
<Creationist> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal > Nissan_350Z
<amenado> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<usr13> Docfxit: see if the nameservers are in /etc/resolv.conf
<TheZealot> it says, 'No run action specified for files of this type (application/x-deb) - you can set a run action by choosing 'Set Run Action' from the file menu'
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: is the defailt port 5900?
<TopRamen> defualt
<jimcooncat> outsane: I got mine from the repository. But you can open a command prompt, and try entering virtualbox
<usr13> Docfxit: See if you can ping your nameservers
<kostkon> Leechzilla, do you have the w32codecs package already installed in your system?
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: or is 5900 default for internal connections and 5800 default for external
<tanath> emma, actually, i think that's a gtk issue. possibly due to your theme. despite the warning about being critical, that shouldn't be a critical issue. shouldn't be crashing nautilus
<jimcooncat> outsane: When I got it from the repository, it set up a menu entry for me
<Leechzilla> kostkon: I don't think so. I don't see it in synaptic
<outsane> jimcooncat: okay, at the risk of sounding very ignorant, what exactly is the repository?  i've heard it a lot but i don't actually know what it is.
<jimcooncat> TopRamen: one is for regular vnc, one for java access. I'll check
<TopRamen> k
<tanath> emma, have you changed your theme or anything?
<kostkon> Leechzilla, yes. you have to add the Medibuntu repository to your software sources. Please, go to http://medibuntu.org/ and follow the instructions on how to add it
<Nissan_350Z> !minimal | Nissan_350Z
<Nissan_350Z> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<amenado> outsane same english meaning of repository, where things are stored
<Leechzilla> kostkon, okay, will try that. thanks
<jimcooncat> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: thanks
<jimcooncat> outsane, what ubotu said
<tanath> emma, i found a command that may help. you can try this in a terminal: gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders
<jimcooncat> TopRamen: I think its 5900
<prince_jammys> red22: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56572/
<outsane> jimcooncat: are they stored on my computer or online?
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: yah 5900 is correct... did some checking myself
<Nissan_350Z> !Alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Nissan_350Z> err
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: his outbound traffic isn't restricted at all yet he still cannot connect
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: have no idea why
<TopRamen> jimcooncat: my port forwarding rules are setup properly too
<jimcooncat> outsane, the repositories are where your computer gets it's updates from off the 'net
<emma> I got this: bash: /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders: Permission denied
<tanath> emma, ok, try with sudo then
<FourX4Luvn> emma: prefix that with 'sudo'
<tanath> emma, thought you might get that
<amenado> TopRamen-> what is his ip address? and how is he attempting to connect to your host?
<jimcooncat> TopRamen, sorry, I can't figure that out either
<emma> I did it with sudo and got the same warning.
<tanath> emma, if it doesn't seem to work right away, try logging out and back in first. if it still doesn't work, make sure your system is up to date
<TopRamen> amenado: don't know his ip... he's using JollysFastVNC for Mac OS X
<tanath> emma, what? that shouldn't be
<outsane> jimcooncat: okay, but if i installed the .deb file without using a repository, where can i find it now?
<amenado> TopRamen-> what is his exact command to connect to you?
<soap> 7.10 is on the 2.6.22 kernel  8.04 is on the 2.6.24 kernel (IIRC) - how much am I likely to break if I install the 2.6.24 kernel on 7.10?
<red22> prince_jammys: gnome-open is the app :)
<Flannel> soap: yes.
<prince_jammys> red22: hah
<amenado> soap you can try and let us know
<jimcooncat> outsane, if you install the .deb file, you'd:
<emma> Yeah with sudo first I get the same thing: bash: /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders: Permission denied
<prince_jammys> red22: well then you're pretty much set
<jimcooncat> outsane: following command from your terminal(Applications—>Accessories— >Termianl)
<jimcooncat> outsane: VirtualBox
<Nissan_350Z> ok leats try this again i used apci=off
<capital86> is anyone in here familar with beryl?
<outsane> jimcooncat: i didn't use the terminal, i have a program that installs them for me.
<soap> I'm not asking about kernel issues - I'm asking about the rest of the system's dependence on one particular kernel.
<jimcooncat> outsane: capitalization would be important
<red22> prince_jammys: yup and so are you, or you dont' think you'd find this useful? don't use windows often enough to find this useful?
<emma> I will try logging out and logging back in.
<jimcooncat> outsane, no, to start it up after installing
<prince_jammys> red22: no, not useful to me other than improve my understanding of scripting (and gnome-open)
<amenado> soap you can try to run in on vmware or virtualbox and see the effect with no major impact, you can easily remove the virtual disk
<jimcooncat> outsane, mine also installed a menu entry under Applications, but I wouldn't know if yours would have
<red22> prince_jammys: i'll put it all together and try it out in a bit, i gotta go have dinner though.  i'll bbl and let you know (if you're still here) if all's working fine.
<capital86> is anyone in here familar with beryl? I want to install it but I dont know where to start. I'm a noob
<prince_jammys> red22: the difficulty in the script (which i solved with the #bash faq) is handling the spaces in files
<tanath> capital86, beryl has been deprecated. it's now compiz fusion
<capital86> okay
<prince_jammys> red22: ok, gotta get something to eat
<red22> prince_jammys: well i'm glad we both were able to help each other out and learn something. thanks for the help.
<capital86> how do I go about that?
<usr13> soap: The rest of the system does not have dependency on a particular kernel version.  It's just that some kernel modules may be left behind, or need bo be rebuild, but that's not all that likely.
<prince_jammys> red22: np
<fiXXXerMet> !raid | fiXXXerMet
<tanath> capital86, just install compiz
<tanath> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> why not try all those options Jack gave you? see what improvements you'd get
<Scunizi> capital86, are you running 7.10? if so it's already there... sorta.. it's compiz fusion
<Nissan_350Z> all of them, at once?
<capital86> I'm running what ever is on the ubuntu site
<capital86> I just dled it and installed
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> why not? see if it works
<Nissan_350Z> true
<capital86> so what ever is the latest on the site
<Nissan_350Z> ok i will
<Scunizi> capital86, what kind of video card do you have?
<capital86> 8500 gt
<soap> thank you usr13 , amenado, Flannel.  I'm trying to chase down a hardware issue, and I have a (naive?) belief that it has been addressed in 2.6.23
<Owner> Hi , I have 2 Ubuntu computer in my LAN , I wanna use "rsh" to run a command on the other computer , but when I do this it ask me about a password and I enter root password everytime but It is not accept the password .... so what I ahve to do ?
<tanath> capital86, in that case, try enabling the 'desktop effects'
<Scunizi> capital86, have you enabled the restricted drivers for nvidia yet?
<capital86> ya
<capital86> i have
<Flannel> soap: Fire up a Hardy liveCD and see.  Thats the easiest, safest way.
<tanath> !compiz | capital86
<ubotu> capital86: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<usr13> Owner: root password?
<usr13> Owner: try user password.
<Owner> usr13 I tried bu It ask me just for a password and I enter that but it won't work :(
<SuperQ> Owner: You should use SSH and ssh-agent keys
<atrus> Owner: unless you have a very very good reason to, never use rsh. use ssh instead.
<Scunizi> capital86, ok.. now go to system/preferances/appearance
<capital86> okay hold on
<capital86> let me start linux
<fiXXXerMet> How can I use mdadm to raid1 my current install?  I have ubuntu installed to /dev/sda1 and an identical drive on /dev/sdb1
<SuperQ> Owner: http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh
<Scunizi> capital86, then the Visual Effects tab
<usr13> Owner: Are you using the password of the host machine?
<capital86> ok
<amenado> Owner both machines have same username and uid ?
<thechitowncubs> I just configured LDAP authentication for my home network and it takes forever for me to login, are there any known tweaks for this problem?
<Scunizi> capital86, what's it set on
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: what is the ldap server?
<capital86> one second
<barbuj> hello everyone
<capital86> I just restarted
<amenado> thechitowncubs-> but did it even authenticate you?
<thechitowncubs> SuperQ: it is linux
<thechitowncubs> amenado: yes it did
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: you may need to install nscd, but unless it's a busy ldap server it shouldn't be that slow
<soap> Flannel, duh!  That's a fine idea!
<barbuj> what is a good tool to write html documentation in?
<thechitowncubs> SuperQ:  its Ubuntu 7.10
<Lgndryhr> hey everyone. hope all is well
<Docfxit> usr13 »Thank you. I knew I had DNS in the file. After you asked me to look in there I saw they were the wrong DNS. It's all fixed now. Thank you
<amenado> thechitowncubs-> maybe you have to tweak  pam  and the /etc/nsswitch
<soap> I've been doing binary hardware swaps one reboot at a time for 3 days now - and I never fucking thought of that!
<Owner> is better to say , I have 1 Ubuntu and 1 Freebsd and I have to use "rsh" and I have to use that on the ubuntu machine, In ubuntu when I enter "rsh microsoft8.com" (which is domain name of my FreeBSD computer) it just ask me a Password !!!! what I have to do :((
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: what's in /etc/nsswitch.conf on the client for passwd
<soap> feel like a dumbass.
<capital86> okay, how do I get to it again
<capital86> ubuntu is up
<Scunizi> capital86, brb
<capital86> k
<Lgndryhr> how come i can connect to my wireless internet on an older kernel but on my newest one
<Nissan_350Z> wow the apci=off is making it run faster and its not making any noise like it normally does when it loads
<barbuj> anybody know a good tool that i can use to create documentation for a project?
<GunbladeIV> anyone, why is my internet connection download rate is high while i'm doing nothing with internet?
<tanath> !compiz | capital86
<ubotu> capital86: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<GunbladeIV> could sumone help me?
<SuperQ> barbuj: heh, there are 1000s of tools
<emma> Tanath, well I restarted it. I don't know..
<thechitowncubs> SuperQ: compat ldap
<barbuj> interested in html output, with a table of contents and links to prev, next pages etc
<usr13> Owner: use -l switch and specify username of host and then give corresponding password.
<barbuj> SuperQ: can you point out a few of them?
<Scunizi> capital86, go to System/Preferances/Appearance/Effects
<emma> tanath, nautilus always starts out working. It seems to work for a while and then unpredictably crash.
<capital86> okay
<tanath> emma, what exactly happens?
<SuperQ> barbuj: Hrm, docbook is probably more complicated than you want
<tanath> hm
<Owner> usr13 is there any other why becuase I wanna use pvm and there is no -l for pvm
<capital86> it was set on none...but I changed it to extra
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: try "files ldap"
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: I find it works better
<tanath> capital86, that should do it
<capital86> okay
<amenado> thechitowncubs-> maybe you have to tweak  pam.d or whatever pam module authenticate you
<usr13> I don't know
<Scunizi> capital86, ok.. now go to System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager
<tanath> capital86, ccsm is the plugin configure thingy
<barbuj> SuperQ: this project is really small, so nothing complicated... but I would still like to learn a good tool that could be used to document something  bigger projects, as well
<emma> This is the way it goes: I'll be listening to some music, and clicking on the music icons to load another song, and all is well, and then I'll click on a music icon (a note) to play a song, and nothing happens, except the note turns into a piece of paper, and from that point on Nautilus is crashsed. No other files will open.
<tanath> capital86, you can just run 'ccsm' (press alt+f2 to get the run box)
<joecurlee> hi... running 7.10 and just installed e-geforce 7200 GS video card... using restricted driver nvidia... i'm plugged in to a 1920 x 1080 wide screen lcd tv via HDMI... for some reason i can't see the whole desktop (not seeing top or bottom bars)
<capital86> okay I opened the package manager
<GunbladeIV> could sumone help me?
<thechitowncubs> amenado and SuperQ: when I do getent passwd, the local returns come instantly, ldap returns take quite a few seconds
<GunbladeIV> anyone, why is my internet connection download rate is high while i'm doing nothing with internet?
<GunbladeIV> anyone, why is my internet connection download rate is high while i'm doing nothing with internet?
<usr13> Owner: If both machines have same user, then you do not have to use  -l
<macabro22> How do I switch between cursor themes?
<Scunizi> capital86, once synaptic is loaded search for compiz. Then look for Compiz Config Settings manager. Right click and choose install then apply
<arfonzo> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to remove all X-related packages?
<tanath> capital86, there's also more plugins in there if you search for 'compiz'
<mneptok> !repeat | GunbladeIV
<ubotu> GunbladeIV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joecurlee> also after closing windows I can see faint outlines of them left behind until i open other windows
<tanath> capital86, in synaptic i mean
<icesword> arfonzo, wht u want
<capital86> okay
<capital86> I just found compiz
<GunbladeIV> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arfonzo> icesword: to remove xserver, ubuntu-desktop
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: try apt-get install nscd
<Scunizi> capital86, look for the configuration manager and plugins extra and main
<tanath> capital86, and he was telling you to install the ccsm i was just talking about, which i forgot
<arfonzo> everything gnome related, everything that uses X i want to remove
<emma> now X11 isn't working though.
<barbuj> SuperQ: besides docbook, what else could i try?
<icesword> arfonzo, why do you do that,isn;t x window good
<amenado> thechitowncubs-> how about your adding an entry to your /etc/hosts  for your ldap server?  just thinking wildy here
<Nissan_350Z> !apci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SuperQ> barbuj: sorry, I don't really know
<macabro22> alguém sabe como trocar o  tema do nouse?
<Nissan_350Z> lol
<macabro22> ops
<Nissan_350Z> what is a apci?
<jimcooncat> arfonzo: you don't have to remove it to just not use it -- unless you need the space
<barbuj> ok, thank you though
<Scunizi> capital86, are you installing?
<mneptok> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<capital86> hey scunizi could you make another channel
<Nissan_350Z> !apci
<hotmonkeyluv> what's a good cool dock (like the apple dock) that has nice graphics and is basically a program launcher. I've tried Kiba-dock, but I get a core dump when it tries to run.
<capital86> its hard for me to read in here
<arfonzo> jimcooncat: i wouldn't be asking unless i really wanted to remove it.
<icesword> arfonzo, maybe it is sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Scunizi> capital86, sure..
<capital86> ty
<arfonzo> no icesword
<usr13> arfonzo: Probably; apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<macabro22> How do I change between X cursor themes?
<mneptok> !awn | hotmonkeyluv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tanath> emma, say what? sorry, i keep missing your comments. if you use a person's name, it highlights that comment for them
<mneptok> *boggle*
<arfonzo> no usr13, it doesn't remove gnome stuff
<mneptok> hotmonkeyluv: AWN
<thechitowncubs> amenado: yep, already there, will try the nscd
<arfonzo> i haven't been able to figure it out
<Scunizi> capital86, it's open.. do you see it?
<hotmonkeyluv> mneptok: i'll check it out, thanks
<arfonzo> ok, i guess i'll post to forums
<usr13> arfonzo: Probably; apt-get remove xserver-xorg* *gnome*
<Agent_bob> arfonzo "if you are sure you want to remove all non-essential packages"  for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -b3` ;do apt-get remove --purge -y "$Q" ;done
<icesword> arfonzo, then why not use server edition without x pre-installed
<jimcooncat> arfonzo: wish I could be more help there. I did same thing, just reinstalled after backing up.
<tanath> emma, why is X not working? what did you do?
<jimcooncat> arfonzo: I meant I installed the server setup instead
<arfonzo> icesword: i started from that, somewhere along the way via dependencies it installed X, then gnome, and all this nonsense I don't need/want
<arfonzo> somehow ubuntu-server has become ubuntu-desktop, i want to remove all that X crap
<Scunizi> capital86, ???
<icesword> hehe
<emma> I don't know. But before I logged out and back in my logitech trackerball mouse was working and now it isn't working right.
<Lgndryhr> i cannot connect to my wireless internet on my newest kernel, 2.6.22, but can on my next available one, 2.6.17
<n00b> anyone know a program who starts after gnome was started?
<arbir> how do i increase the size of the menu font ?
<emma> I really didn't do anything except log out.
<n00b> I need to modify it
<Leechzilla> Does the mplayer that comes with Ubuntu support VC1, or do I need to compile it from source? I'm getting only audio, and no video
<Leechzilla> ffvc1
<n00b> Leechzilla: do you get the codecs?
<arbir> the three menu items, Applications, Places, System are too small
<john_> SuperQ: THANK YOU so much, nscd was the trick
<usr13> arfonzo: Probably; apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Leechzilla> n00b: I'm not sure which codec I need
<tanath> emma, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<hotmonkeyluv> mneptok: how do I find out if i use Xgl or AIXgl?
<n00b> may be you need the win32 codecs...
<arfonzo> no usr13 that is just a metapackage not a real package afaik.
<Leechzilla> n00b: I have it already
<icesword> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tanath> emma, did  you have to configure your mouse before? or did it just work
<DG19075> n00b: go to System>Preferences>Appearance and then click the Fonts tab
<Agent_bob> arfonzo "you can follow that command with"  apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base      "and that should put you back at 'server install' state"
<emma> I configured it before.
<SuperQ> john_: yea, nscd is good and bad in many many ways
<emma> I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kalamansi> hello I check my cables using cable tester looks 100% okay.but when I plug/unplug it still no internet in ubuntu desktop 7.10....
<tanath> emma, how long ago was this? have you rebooted, or logged out and back in since then?
<emma> It's very mysterious to me why it would suddenly stop working.
<SuperQ> john_: There are several replacement nscd servers out there that suck less
<usr13> arfonzo: Probably; apt-get remove  ubuntu-desktop  xserver-xorg*
<thechitowncubs> SuperQ: probably fine for my small home network, right?
<tanath> emma, or is this the first time
<emma> Yes several times. I've logged out and rebooted and even had the power off since then.
<capital86> scunizi you here
<capital86> ?
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: yea, probably fine
<tanath> emma, ok, could be a few things.. arg
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: nscd is prone to wedging in stupid stupid ways due to the way it was written
<Darkmystere> I cant connect to my WEP Secured network with my WEP key but it connects right away in windows..
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: and the glibc maintainers refuse to fix it
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: http://code.google.com/p/gnscd/
<mohbana> hey guys, where is that natbib for texlive found, because its not in mine
<Agent_bob> usr13 you should really test that command before you recommend it...
<SuperQ> thechitowncubs: some people at Google wrote a new one from scratch
<usr13> Agent_bob: haha, why don't you test it for us.  :)
<tanath> emma, have you run any graphical (not terminal) apps as root? like, with sudo?
<arfonzo> usr13: thanks, do you guys have any recommendations to get rid of all these gnome libs? it doesn't seem to go with ubuntu-desktop
<usr13> Agent_bob: But best that the user will test it and report back to us.
<Agent_bob> usr13 i have,  and your command wont come anywhere close to what he asked for
 * rhizo solves multiple simultaneous firefox profiles problem
<rhizo> alias fox='export MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1; firefox -ProfileManager &'
<rhizo> did the trick
<emma> No none.
<thechitowncubs> SuperQ: interesting, thanks
<capital86> hey guys I need help installing beryl
<tanath> emma, 'sudo nautilus' perhaps?
<tanath> emma, well, let's check this anyway
<usr13> Agent_bob: Then what is the solution?
<emma> It's possible I did that. I don't recall.
<rhizo> adios ubunteros, happy tweakin =)
<tanath> emma, in terminal, what does this give you: echo $XAUTHORITY
<Agent_bob> arfonzo "if you are sure you want to remove all non-essential packages"  for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -b3` ;do apt-get remove --purge -y "$Q" ;done
<Agent_bob> arfonzo "you can follow that command with"  apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base      "and that should put you back at 'server install' state"
<Agent_bob> usr13 i already told him way ^ up there  and just again.
<emma> /home/emma/.Xauthority
<Lgndryhr> i cannot connect to my wireless internet on my newest kernel, 2.6.22, but can on my next available one, 2.6.17......help would be greatly appreciated
<Foxamemnon> Hello.  I'm looking for some help on setting up an encrypted disk with Ubuntu's alternate CD.  I can't use the "use whole disk" option because I need to preserve partition #1.  But I'm not sure what I should create in the empty space.
<tanath> emma, now do this: export XAUTHORITY=/home/emma/.Xauthority
<usr13> arfonzo:  apt-get remove gnome*
<mohbana> but when i try to use harvard style of referencing via natbib in latex i get "I couldn't open style file natbib.bst
<usr13> arfonzo:  apt-get remove libgnome*
<toresn> what is the difference between 'apt-get' and 'aptitude'?
<grezer34> ok everyone I am having issues with my proftpd server, I just installed webmin, and i everthing but the ftp seems to be working, everytime i try and start it up I get a error
<tanath> emma, then run 'xauth' and type 'list'
<xubinux> where can i find terminal in the file system...i neet to create a link
<emma> ok
<grezer34> indentlookups on line 32
<tanath> emma, and tell me if you see something with a :0
<grezer34> what does that mean
<clic1> QUESTION: how to get to windows share from Linux? I am Linux newbie
<usr13> arfonzo: apt-get remove  ubuntu-desktop  xserver-xorg* libgnome* gnome*
<tanath> clic1, should be able to do it in nautilus
<tanath> clic1, might need to install 'nautlius-share' i think
<clic1> what do I type?  \\192.168.1.100\  ??
<thechitowncubs> SuperQ: another basic LDAP question, if i assign my LDAP user a string of GIDs and my nsswitch is set up to look at files also, will it assign the groups in real time during login?
<tanath> clic1, try browsing the network
<emma> tanath -- i see it says about an MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE
<AHA> Whenever i try to play a .m4p song (from my itunes library on my windows boot), i get "An error occured: This file is encrypted and cannot be played." ANy help?
<xubinux> ubinux> where can i find terminal in the file system...i neet to create a link
<clic1> where do I go for browsing the network
<clic1> I can TS to the server
<Nissan_350Z> thanks amenado and Jack for ALL of your help, you guys helped out Alot!! i think itsa going to actually run now :D
<arfonzo> thanks usr13
<tanath> emma, yeah. tell me if you see any line with a :0
<clic1> and ping
<icesword> which is the fastest browser?
<clic1> so I know I can get to it
<Agent_bob> usr13 much better but still leaves about 200 packages not in the server install
<clic1> I just don't know how to open share
<clic1> cause I am newbie
<mneptok> AHA: m4p?
<tanath> clic1, should be in the panel on the left, in nautilus
<emma> Both lines have that in there.
<tanath> emma, two?
<usr13> Agent_bob: leaving what packages?
<AHA> xubinux, go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and left click on the terminal icon. Then click "add to desktop" and you can do what you wish with it there.
<icesword> which is the fastest browser?
<AHA> mneptok, yes
<AHA> its itunes default format
<mneptok> AHA: is that some kind of playlist?
<tanath> icesword, elinks :P
<emma> it might just be one long line
<icesword> tanath, it is a text one
<AHA> mneptok, nope. a song from itunes
<mneptok> AHA: no, MPEG4 (.mp4) is the file default format ;)
<tanath> icesword, you asked for a fast one :P
<AHA> mneptok, nope
<icesword> tanath, i don' like it
<tanath> icesword, epiphany is pretty fast, and good, but depends on firefox
<xubinux> AHA in xubuntu i can't do it...dx click do same as sx
<mneptok> AHA: look again
<arbir> when i change my theme, my window controls dont change.... any idea how i can do it
<icesword> i see
<b4se> Quick question....
<icesword> haha ,ie is a fast one
<Murrlin> I need a term for something; the screen shown with the ubuntu logo, during boot, that scrolls boot/load messages. what is that called?
<tanath> icesword, doesn't hurt to try a bunch out and see what you like
<b4se> Xchat, for one, how do i join multiple channels on one instance of xChat?
<AHA> mneptok, i have looked at every song i own. They are all .m4p
 * Pelo just reinstalled compiz , to play with cause he was bored and now he only gets a quarter screeen 
<Murrlin> so I can look it up to see how to make the lines showing the messages, show up
<mrtsunami> b4se, /join ?
<Murrlin> 7.10's are blank, unlike 6.06's
<tanath> b4se, /j #channelname
<mneptok> AHA: oho. then those are purchased music from iTunes
<Murrlin> the screen with the status bar below "ubuntu"
<AHA> mneptok, even if i change the file to *.mp4, i get the same thing
<AtomicSpark> anyone know simple gui sqlite editor?
<mneptok> AHA: they will only ever play in iTunes.
<jvai> mneptok - http://media-convert.com/convert/
<b4se> tanath, but does that mean i can have multiple channels open at once?
<mohbana> but when i try to use harvard style of referencing via natbib in latex i get "I couldn't open style file natbib.bst
<tanath> b4se, yep. they'll be tabbed at the bottom
<kakei> Hello, i just installed ubuntu and i installed it over windows vista, now i reboot and try to run vista but it get stuck on the loader screen
<tanath> b4se, you see them just under where you type
<mrtsunami> b4se, yes, you can have multiple servers and channels open at the same time
<AHA> kakei, because you installed it _over_ vista
<tanath> b4se, ctrl+s if you want a new server
<emma> I'm going to reload x and see what happens.
<kakei> AHA??
<mneptok> AHA: .mp4 is the default MPEG4 file format. .m4p is MPEG4 with DRM.
<AHA> you said you installed it over vista, which probably is the reason why it wont load
<b4se> tanath, thanks so much :p
<Agent_bob> usr13 assorted applications and libraries that simply don't depend on nor match the things you listed.    i don't happen to have a list of them on hand   but they will still be there.      i have chased that rabbit several times usr13, beleave it or not it best to strip the system to the essential packages and reinstall the ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base   that will put it back in server install state.
<tanath> b4se, np
<kakei> nono, not over, just other partition
<lindzeyn> Hey, does anyone know of a good cheap wireless G card that will work w/ ubuntu right out of the box
<mneptok> lindzeyn: form factor?
<Foxamemnon> Are there any website or wiki pages I should look at for help setting up encrypted disks with the installer?
<b4se> tanath, is there anyway to have totem on top when playing
<tanath> b4se, you can have any app on top
<b4se> tanath, kind of like WMP when you click on the 'Always on top' feature...
<rilo> I'm trying to stop my networking service by using "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" and while it says "OK", my eth0 is still up and active. wtf is going on? how do I keep it down
<lindzeyn> mneptok, I don't know what that means.
<b4se> tanath, even when i click on another window?
<AHA> kakei, try booting off of the vista disk and seeing if you can find a "repair errors" option
<tanath> b4se, you can right click on the task bar, or the title bar, and choose always on top
<Newbuntu2> hello all!
<mneptok> lindzeyn: PCI? PCMCIA? Cardbus? Express56?
<b4se> tanath, legend! thanks so much
<tanath> lol
<lindzeyn> USB or PCI
<b4se> tanath, thats an awesome feature of linux
<b4se> tanath, im loving linux, just a bit newb with it lol
<mneptok> lindzeyn: you in the US?
<tanath> b4se, i believe windows has that too :P
<lindzeyn> Yes
<kakei> AHA that will erase grub?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to run zoneminder with a hauppauge pvr 500 card, however, I can't figure out if I'm configuring the devices right. Can anyone help?
<bds> rilo: sudo ifdown eth0?
<tanath> b4se, but yeah, linux has lots of great features :P
<AHA> kakei, no
<arbir> anybody here has changed their theme ?
<Pelo> arbir, most of us I expect
<mohbana> When i try using the harvard style of referencing via natbib in latex i get "I couldn't open style file natbib.bst", please help
<arbir> Pelo: i am having serious problems trying out a particular theme
<thechitowncubs> SuperQ: any tips on mapping my ldap users to local groups?
<tanath> arbir, er, i have
<Pelo> arbir, more details, were did you get the theme from ?
<arbir> Pelo: the window control buttons dont change
<b4se> tanath, whats your favorite feature then (im learning here lol)
<rilo> bds: I did sudo ifconfig eth0 down... and it didn't give me an error, but it's still busy! I need to make a change to it but I keep getting the device/resource busy error
<arbir> Pelo: i am trying this http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<Pelo> arbir, is this a compiz theme ?
<tanath> b4se, uh... favourite for what? lol
<b4se> tanath, oh soz feature lol
<arbir> Pelo... is this a compiz theme? i have no idea
<tanath> b4se, i really love compiz, and the negative plugin. light text on a dark background is so much easier on the eyes. great for reading
<b4se> tanath, trying to work out all of the good features...
<tanath> b4se, heh, you'll learn as you go. there's too much to point out at once
<arbir> Pelo: if you will see step it three, it says "Install the Beryl and GTK theme as usual".. what does that mean ?
<mneptok> lindzeyn: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156165
<Pelo> arbir,  hold on
<tanath> b4se, one cool thing that a regular person wouldn't notice is that linux automatically defrags on the fly
<Kalamansi> hello I don't have internet..i check already my cable 100% ok (cable tester). tried to plug it in other machine I have internet. but in ubuntu desktop 7.10 none.. http://pastebin.com/m603c7cc2
<Nissan_350Z> well anyone know how to request the Alternative CD?
<mohbana> When i try using the harvard style of referencing via natbib in latex i get "I couldn't open style file natbib.bst", please help
<arbir> mneptok: wishes if newegg shipped to canada as well
<Pelo> arbir, why don'T you just get an already made one from www.gnome-look.org ?
<arbir> Pelo: sure i can. tell me which one... there are too many ...
<Nissan_350Z> well anyone know how to request the Alternative CD?
<mneptok> arbir: that's why we have a PO box in Plattsburgh ;)
<Pelo> arbir,  just do a search for vista in gtk themes
<Pelo> arbir,  in gtk2 themes
<arbir> Pelo: there are so many vista gtk themes and most dont work
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: the .iso is on every mirror
<arbir> Pelo: let me see .. if you can recommend a few that would be super
<nomasteryoda> Nissan_350Z, find a Linux User group near you ... or a friend to download it for you...
<lindzeyn> mneptok, so that card has an easily recognizable chipset and ubuntu will automatically load the drivers?
<Nissan_350Z> mneptok> i have very very slow internet
<Pelo> arbir, unpack it once,  chances are they were repacked to include instructions
<mneptok> lindzeyn: correct
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: ShipIt does not ship alt. CDs. use a torrent.
<rpj8> How can I set up automounting for usb drives and/or CDs on a cli installed system?
<nomasteryoda> Nissan_350Z, my solution always works... someone has faster connection
<Warcaptain> is there a way to run the LAMP installation script that runs when you install ubuntu-server only on a desktop?
<Nissan_350Z> oh, mneptok
<arbir> Pelo: let me give it a go.. i have spent 2 days trying to figure out how to install the themes.
<nomasteryoda> yup, torrent is good
<Nissan_350Z> ok how do i get to torrent and what is it XD
<jrib> !lamp > Warcaptain (read the private message from ubotu)
<arbir> Pelo: the screenshots they give is so good and when i install it, its nothing like that.....
<Pelo> arbir,  you just drag drop the tar.gz file on to the theme manager window
<lindzeyn> mneptok, thanks a bunch
<mneptok> lindzeyn: no worries
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: what OS are you using now?
<arbir> Pelo: let me try...
<Nissan_350Z> Windows NT
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone know where I can find the 0.9.55 ubuntu package?
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: package for?
<Nissan_350Z> this computer im using for internet is Windoes XP
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: can you install software on it?
<rpj8> Has anyone on here got automounting working after installing a cli system?
<Nissan_350Z> **Windows
<fiXXXerMet> Sorry, for wine.
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone know where I can find the 0.9.55 wine ubuntu package?
<rpj8> fiXXXerMet: Doesn't exist yet.
<Warcaptain> ubotu: that does not have instructions for 7.10.. are there any differences?
<Nissan_350Z> it doesnt have internet access the modem is messed up
<Warcaptain> oh
<Warcaptain> bot, cute
<Nissan_350Z> and we only get 26.4 KBPS  for Dial-Up here
<Nissan_350Z> :/
<Kalamansi> hello I cannot connect to the internet... http://pastebin.com/m603c7cc2
<Omlette> I have a minor problem: when I suspend my computer manually, it resumes fine. However, if my computer suspends automatically, it resumes, shows the desktop for about 5 seconds, then hibernates. Any thoughts?
<Agent_bob> rpj8 don't care what you ask for, do you?    it can be done.   but you'll have to script "something" to watch hald or the devices them selves.
<reikalusikka> You guys may be a bit biased but which is better for server use, ubuntu or debian? are there any major difference? I have no experience of debian, only heard it's "good".
<thechitowncubs> reikalusikka: ubuntu
<arbir> Pelo: this is what i was looking at http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero-clone?content=57352 and it leads me no where
<reikalusikka> ok :)
<arbir> Pelo: what to download and what to install ?
<rpj8> Agent_bob: First off, what? Second, what should I look up to see what ubuntu uses by default?
<Kalamansi> reikalusikka since you are here.ubuntu is cool
<reikalusikka> :p well I'm using it atm
<Agent_bob> reikalusikka debian
<Pelo> arbir, for the one you just linked to try this link for the dl  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=57352&id=1&tan=11651237
<reikalusikka> Agent_bob: what are the benefits etc
<rpj8> reikalusikka: The only reason people will say debian is because they have a slower release schedule
<reikalusikka> rpj8: oh ok
<rpj8> reikalusikka: Making their packegs "more secure"
<rpj8> reikalusikka: Really it's all opinion. I say try both.
<Agent_bob> rpj8 hal and the hal daemon hald
<reikalusikka> :p
<Kalamansi> reikalusikka: I see... I haven't triy debian
<rpj8> Agent_bob: I saw others like dbus and udev? Are these relevant at all?
<Kalamansi> reikalusikka: do you think same environment?
<reikalusikka> ?
<Kalamansi> reikalusikka: I try to install it using gui.
<arbir> Pelo: i already got that file.. and only somethings have changed in my desktop..... the window control buttons have not changed....
<reikalusikka> ok
<Nissan_350Z> Windows NT is the one im installing Ubuntu on| The computer i am using is Windows XP, The internet we get is Dial-Up and we only get 26.4 KBPS
<arbir> Pelo: also my Applications, Places and System menus have decreased in font size
<mattholimeau> i need to add echo to my sudoers... where's that file?
<Kalamansi> hello I cannot connect to the internet... http://pastebin.com/m603c7cc2
<arbir> Pelo: In fact menu buttons have become small. .when i open nautilus, its all small.....
<Agent_bob> reikalusikka stability as opposed to features.   ubuntu is "latest greatest..."   debian is "rock solid..."   if you want a desktop you might like ubuntu   if you want a server  you might prefer debian.
<Nissan_350Z> mneptok, that was for you
<Pelo> arbir, go back in the theme manager, click the customize button at the bottom  go in the control and also the border tab and reselect the vista-aero ones (or wathever ) from those tabs
<Nissan_350Z> and how do i use a Torrent thingy to get the Alt. CD?
<emma> I got my trackball working again. I think it is unrelated to the nautilus crashing.
<Nissan_350Z> :/
<Cosmo> Can someone help me enable thumbnails in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Kalamansi> Agent_bob how to setup static ip in ubuntu? I have 10 static ips...
<Cosmo> They used to work
<Cosmo> but now they dont
<Leechzilla> Nissan_350Z: Download a Torrent client, like deluge-torrent, or rtorrent.
<arbir> Pelo: the window border tab does not like anyof those vista-aero items.... i have already looked into that...
<rilo> damn, I just ran sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop ...and it appeared to deconfigure my network interfaces fine... except I'm still connected to IRC and everything else. what is the deal? :|
<emma> I do not understand it but by changing the background color in the login window that made my xorg.conf file go back to the backup
<Nissan_350Z> LeechZilla> what does a torrent client do?
<Agent_bob> Kalamansi edit /etc/network/interfaces
<zhanx> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Pelo> arbir, I'm looking , please be patient , taht aero one is crap btw
<dogpigeoncow> hey
<Nissan_350Z> :/
<Nissan_350Z> !Torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Kalamansi> Agent_bob: I have to use 10 NICs too?
<Nissan_350Z> ok then
<Leechzilla> Nissan_350Z: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_%28protocol%29
<Pelo> arbir, this one seems to work well enough but it is dark  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/VistaRevisedDark?content=32833
<Cosmo> Can someone help me enable thumbnails in Ubuntu 7.10?
<mattholimeau> i'm trying to get this to work: sudo "echo -e \"blah\" >> /etc/hosts"   ... but i'm getting sudo: echo -e "blah" >> /etc/hosts: command not found
<mattholimeau>      ....   any ideas?
<Nissan_350Z> thanks, LeechZilla :D
<zhanx> i hate resetting up my box.. this time i going to back it up
<dogpigeoncow> hey i have a problem downloading programs from the add/remove service. i get the error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dogpigeoncow> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<arbir> Pelo: I tried with OSX Leopard first....that was a complete failure after spending 6 hrs on it.. let me try your link
<Omlette> Cosmo: thumbnails in the file browser?
<Cosmo> YEs
<Pelo> arbir, I did osx in 4 min
<Omlette> Let me see..
<Cosmo> like if i want to be able to preview pictures witout opening them up
<tricaric> hi! Anyone knows when the next ubuntu server LTS is going to be released?
<bds> mattholimeau: get rid of the " before echo
<zhanx> dogpigeoncow:  you need ti run a terminal and put that in
<arbir> Pelo: how in 4 min ? i spent hours and nothing happened
<dogpigeoncow> and then i get blank ">"s
<Agent_bob> Kalamansi well i'd sujest a switch.    or if you are refering to just the host addressing.   look in /etc/host*
<Pelo> arbir,  I have no idea why it would take you that much time
<Omlette> Cosmo: Edit -> Preferences -> Preview tab -> thumbnails
<Pelo> arbir, hold on i'm looking for the linkx for you
<rilo> arg, no ideas about stopping this networking service?
<Omlette> From the file browser's menu.
<dogpigeoncow> it says i need superuser privelage
<mattholimeau> bds: that doesn't work, because then it seems it's the output of sudo going to /etc/hosts... i get permission denied
<nickrud> tricaric: april is the schedule
<dogpigeoncow> how do i give myself superuser privelage
<Agent_bob> Kalamansi i'm not very network savy   might better consult someone that knows more than i do, on that.
<zhanx> dogpigeoncow: open a terminal type in sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kalamansi> Agent_bob do you know some channels here who have lots of network savy?
<zhanx> dogpigeoncow:  then enter your pass
<dogpigeoncow> yes
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: download and install uTorrent in Windows
<dogpigeoncow> ok now wat
<Agent_bob> Kalamansi ##linux at times is really good for network issues.
<Nissan_350Z70> urgh
<jimcooncat> mattholimeau: maybe: sudo `"echo -e \"blah\" >> /etc/hosts`
<zhanx> Kalamansi: missed your question.
<Pelo> arbir, for mac osx  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme?content=13548
<Nissan_350Z70> Ping me
<dogpigeoncow> zhanx, now wat?
<Nissan_350Z70> :/
<zhanx> dogpigeoncow: it should finish reinstall and fixing it, then you can install what you wanted
<Agent_bob> Kalamansi at times it better for "trash talk"
<bds> mattholimeau: sudo -e /etc/hosts
<bds> ?
<nschembr> has anyone used unionfs on a root file system under ubuntu/debian
<martin_> any recommendations for a decent autocad replacement?
<Kalamansi> \/whois zhanx
<arbir> Pelo: my firefox dies each time... i change theme :-(
<tricaric> when is the next Ubuntu Server LTS going to be released?
<Starnestommy> tricaric: I think in april
<nickrud> martin_: ask pelo what he uses for cad
 * Nissan_350Z70 pings Nissan_#50Z
<Kalamansi> zhanx is that you?the one who help me in hardware?
<phuzion> whats the syntax to zip an entire directory into one ZIP file?
<Pelo> arbir, that can happen
<Agent_bob> nschembr if that's a poll   then yes i have.
<zhanx> last week?
<dogpigeoncow> zhanx, you da man!
<arbir> Pelo: vista revisited does not work.. for me.....it says, it installed correctly.. but nothing happened
<Nissan_350Z70> **Nissan_350Z
<tricaric> Starnestommy: thanks
<mattholimeau> bds: wow, that pulled me into pine. that's neat, but not at all what i need, because i'm trying to put this into a script, not just edit my hosts file
<Kalamansi> Agent_bob for now I don't have internet. can you please check http://pastebin.com/m603c7cc2
<Kalamansi> zhanx http://pastebin.com/m603c7cc2
<Nissan_350Z> there we go
<mattholimeau> more general form of my question... anyone know how to append to my /etc/hosts in a shell script?
<Kalamansi> zhanx I don't have internet
<martin_> Pelo: nickrud recommended I ask you what your cad-app of choice is.
<bds> mattholimeau: don't put the sudo in the scipt, and execute the script using sudo?
<maddog39> hey is there anyway to boot into a cd from a floppy
<mattholimeau> ooh... i probably just need to run by script with sudo...
<amenado> Kalamansi-> do you take notes? we went over this a while back
<mattholimeau> yeah, bds, thanks... i think that's what i was looking for
<joecurlee> should i be using restricted drivers for geforce 7200 gs or the drivers from nvidia's site?
<Agent_bob> nschembr i don't reccomend it, unless you really really need it.   it's more of a hassel than a help    you can so easily just mount additional fs on various dirs   like   /home   /var   /tmp    /usr   /boot
<bds> mattholimeau: np :)
<mattholimeau> but that's lame...
<nschembr> how do you get the system to mount the root "/" ro under unionfs.
<mattholimeau> bds: know how i force my script to sudo itself and prompt for a password?
<arbir> Pelo: i am trying the OSx theme.. let me see if it works for me or not
<amenado> Kalamansi-> assign an ip address to your host, either static or dhcp assigned
<Pelo> martin_, these days I am rather fond of  progecad smart! , it's an autocad clone,  for windows but works well on wine,  progecad smart is free , but does not support 3d
<Pelo> arbir, I'm looking for the icons for it right now
<rpj8> Agent_bob: So I installed all the hal and dbus stuff, followed instructions off archlinux wiki, and still a no go.
<Agent_bob> amenado i'm lagging really badly,  can you tend to Kalamansi for me please.
<zhanx> Kalamansi:  edit it /etc/network/interfaces
<bds> mattholimeau: if you chown/chgrp the script you will have to give a password
<_Oz_> Good evening, Ubuntu friends!
<amenado> martin_-> umm, blender is not good enuff?
<martin_> Pelo: Any recommendations for 3D cad apps? Otherwise I may just dualboot so I can use my older copy of autocad.
<bds> mattholimeau: ie chmod 755 my_script.sh
<martin_> amenado: I have been trying to familiarize myself with blender but progress has been... slow...
<bds> mattholimeau: sorry, that should be 744 :)
<martin_> amenado: any recommendations on where I could look for help?
<Pelo> martin_, dual boot, or you could also try running your windows install in vmware
<mattholimeau> bds: yeah, that would just force me to run it with sudo though, right?
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<arbir> Pelo: yeah that link was not downloading the icons....
<amenado> martin_-> they have books and tutorials, both as html, and video via wink
<Agent_bob> nschembr you need to take care of the origenal fs mounting of / before you bind the additional fs's to it.
<bds> isn't that what you want?
<Tetracomm> I installed a sound card and now want to blacklist the old integrated one. Could someone help me do this?
<mattholimeau> bds: that's great input, and i'll go with that if i need... but is there a way to easily make a script grab root priv's by itself?
<martin_> amenado: Thanks I'll take a look.
<amenado> martin_-> blendernation.com
<Kalamansi> zhanx: how to edit this  /etc/network/interfaces .. im not good in scripting typos
<nschembr> i've worked with voyage linux ro file system. I would like to try ubuntu on eee with a ro root that I can update with apt-get
<zhanx> k
<Pelo> martin_,  you can also try running the full non free version of progecad, it does support 3d but it cost 500$ ,  you can dl the trial version for free , it's 30 days
<tanath> martii, first 3 sites are good: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&num=30&q=blender+%7Eguide
<Leechzilla> What command do I use to check what filesystem is used on a device or mount point?
<Frogzoo> Kalamansi: man interfaces
<Kalamansi> amenado : I tried to setup a static ip. still I cannot connect.but my p2 can connect to the net
<zhanx> Kalamansi: sudo gedit /etc/network/interface
<Agent_bob> and Kalamansi i doubt that i could open a web page without timming out right now.   0 free bandwidth
<zhanx> Kalamansi: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<bds> mattholimeau: what is the goal?  if the script is running with root priviledegs you are giving everyone that runs that script root
<Pelo> arbir, here are the icons http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OsX_MoD?content=54851
<Tetracomm> Is this what I should blacklist?: snd_ac97_codec
<mneptok> zhanx: please use gksu with GTK apps
<zhanx> :P
<Nissan_350Z> umm how do i install a torrent?
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: did you install a torrent application?
<mattholimeau> bds: well, am thinking it should still be able to be secure by prompting for a password before it grabs the privs
<amenado> Kalamansi-> is your p2 in same subnet ? then copy the configs if possible
<Nissan_350Z> thats what i need help with
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, you don't install the torrents... you open them with a torrent client, like deluge
<mattholimeau> bds: in other words, instead of ever seeing a "permission denied" i want to see a password prompt instead. and then only permission denied on an incorrect password
<arbir> Pelo: that downlod link somehow fails
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: http://utorrent.com
<Nissan_350Z> ok
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: install that
<Nissan_350Z> ok thanks :D
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, i'd recommend installing deluge. then you can open the torrents you find on sites in that, to download what you're looking for
<bds> -i  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.
<Nissan_350Z> ok :D
<bds> mattholimeau: that is from sudo
<Pelo> arbir, try this one
<Pelo> arbir, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac4Lin+Leopard+GTK+Icon+Theme?content=68413
<amenado> Nissan_350Z-> you need to tell em you dont have ubuntu installed yet!
<mneptok> tanath: except he's in Windows. and Deluge on Windows is not for non-devs.
<arbir> Pelo: got it
<Kalamansi> amenado it's a p2 windows machine actually
<nano_> FUDGE!
<tanath> mneptok, oh
<mattholimeau> yeah, that's just an "su - "
<mattholimeau> bds: that will run a script as i log in... not log in as i run a script.
<Nissan_350Z> yeah im using it to install the text based installation of Ubuntu
<tanath> mneptok, he's looking to download the iso?
<mneptok> tanath: -alternate, yeah
<amenado> Kalamansi what ip does it have? what ip you assigned to your host?
<Leechzilla> Nissan_350Z: If you're on Windows, utorrent is the best
<tanath> yeh
<Nissan_350Z> im on Win XP
<Kalamansi> amenado: 192.168.1.1 is the router
<mattholimeau> bds: but an interesting thought nonetheless
<Nissan_350Z> you sure Deluge isnt?
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, go with utorrent then
<Nissan_350Z> ok :D
<Agent_bob> nschembr is it a private message yes.    please don't without invitation.
<Leechzilla> Deluge is good, but never tried it on Windows
<amenado> Kalamansi what ip does it have? what ip you assigned to your host?
<bds> mattholimeau: I don't know what the option is, but if you the time and patience you can put some logic in your script
<bds> mattholimeau: that prompts for a passord
<Nissan_350Z> you guys dont know how much i appreciate this :D
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: my PayPal address is ...
<Nissan_350Z> huh?
<tanath> lol
<bds> mattholimeau: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ "Advanced Bash Scripting Guide"
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, he's implying he'll take donations ;p
<Nissan_350Z> oh ok XD
 * mneptok cringes at the bash pimping
<eshaase> is it normal for screen to take up 10MB using the default settings?
<nschembr> agent_bob, can I mount  the unionfs in fstab or do i need to remake the initrd.img
<Kalamansi> amenado: umm the router is 192.168.1.1 .. pc2 is 192.168.1.3
<capital86> hey guys I have a question about compiz fusion
<arbir> Pelo: awesome
<Nissan_350Z> how do i download this?
<Nissan_350Z> uTorrent?
<mneptok> eshaase: forget everything Windows taught you about memory management.
<Kalamansi> amenado: pc1 ubuntu must get 192.168.1.2 but still cannot connect to the net
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, http://www.utorrent.com/download.php
<Nissan_350Z> im on that page
<Nissan_350Z> Get µTorrent 1.7.7 Stable (214 kB)
<Nissan_350Z> (See list of changes) ? Help File
<arbir> Pelo: there are still a few issues
<capital86> can anyone help me out with compiz fusion?
<Pelo> arbir,  and it took less then 2 min , if you exclud the time I spent looking for the links
<eshaase> mneptok: i meant 10MB being alot
<Pelo> arbir,  like what ?
<arbir> Pelo: when i move my curose over the time and date, it disappears
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, right... 'get utorrent' is what you want to do, right? :P
<Agent_bob> nschembr you can mount it in fstab   and that is the best way    imo
<amenado> Kalamansi must? does it have that address assigned yet? also what is the route -n  results ?
<Nissan_350Z> wow thats an awfully small file
<elux> this is friggen annoying
<Pelo> arbir, I don't think that is theme related
<elux> i have ubuntu running over a virtualized image
<tanath> !ask | capital86
<ubotu> capital86: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<elux> when i reboot and go into recovery .. i can type in my root password and get in just fine
<mneptok> eshaase: forget everything Windows taught you about memory management.
<capital86> okay
<elux> but when im in gnome.. and i open a terminal type sudo -i
<capital86> sorry
<elux> the root password is always wrong
<Creationist> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elux> what is going on here
<Nissan_350Z> i think so, ask mneptok
<arbir> Pelo: this theme is really super...... somehow.... can i make it look like as shown in that page?
<Dr_willis_> elux,  sudo wants the USERS password. not the root users password
<eshaase> mneptok: i'm not sure what you mean, i'm not really a big windows user
<Agent_bob> nschembr there is a pretty good guide on the net,  i don't recall the address  but i think it was on http://linuxquestions.org    maybe.
<elux> how the hell does that make sense?
<arbir> Pelo: the tool tip.. shows beside each window in the taskbar
<Dr_willis_> elux,  su would want the root users password
<Pelo> arbir, what else is there on the page ? I don't have the link anymore
<jamesrdorn> Hey guys, I am installing 7.10 from the live cd on this nforce MB. the installer fails right when it runs grub-install, running this manualy as "sudo grub-install --file-directory=/target /dev/sda gives me "grub-install: the file /target/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" any ideas?
<jamesrdorn> SATA
<mneptok> eshaase: why do you think 10MB is a lot?
<Kalamansi> amenado : here is route -n and ifconfig -a http://pastebin.com/m603c7cc2
<amenado> elux what is virtualized image?
<elux> why would sudo want the USERS password? how is that secure
<tanath> elux, 'cause you are the user asking for root priveledges
<Pelo> arbir, I don't know that part, sorry , try looking around in gconf-editor
<mneptok> eshaase: what else is running? what state is the memory in? how much swap is used? how much free RAM do you have?
<Shirakawasuna> distupgrades are scary, is there a simple-ish way to keep fairly recent apps in ubuntu without a distupgrade?
<eshaase> mneptok: because 10MB is a lot =)
<Dr_willis_> elux,  thats how sudo works.. if you dont understand why - read up on sudo
<arbir> Pelo: thanks a ton for this..... this is really super
<elux> well that sucks
<Shirakawasuna> for instance, let's say I want vlc 9 when it comes out soon
<mneptok> eshaase: no, it's not
<tanath> elux, what privs you have are configurable by root with sudoers
<Scunizi> capital86, sorry.. I had to eat.. did you load up what I was talking about in synaptic?
<Dr_willis_> elux,  no it dosent.  sudo is designed to do a lot of different things.
<Agent_bob> !sudo > elux
<mneptok> eshaase: on a machine with 8GB of memeory and only screen running, 10MB is NOT a lot
<amenado> Kalamansi back to step 1 for you, no ip address assigned yet to eth0
<Shirakawasuna> will it be easy to upgrade vlc to 0.9 in the repos?
<Dr_willis_> elux,  you could just give root and the user the same password.
<nickrud> elux: not every user has sudo privs,
<eshaase> mneptok: well i guess its a matter of perspective
<Nissan_350Z> mneptok, now what do i do?
<Nissan_350Z> its installed
<eshaase> mneptok: i only have 256M
<arbir> Pelo: the apple icon and the smiley are not visible
<Cosmo> Can anyone help me enable thumbnail previews for my files in Ubuntu 7.10?
<arbir> Pelo: are these things to be done manually ?
<mneptok> eshaase: so let Linux manage it and stop worrying ;)
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: install uTorrent
<Nissan_350Z> it is :D
<Nissan_350Z> its all installed on here now what do i do?
<eshaase> mneptok: well i'd like to not hit the max so i'm wondering why it takes so much memory and if theres anything i can do to reduce it
<Cosmo> Can anyone help me enable thumbnail previews for my files in Ubuntu 7.10?
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: http://ftp.science.nus.edu.sg/linux/ubuntu-ISO/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent  <--- download that and open it with uTorrent
<mneptok> eshaase: stop. worrying. about. it.
<tanath> Cosmo, in nautilus (file manager), go to Edit > Prefs > Preview tab
<Cosmo> then what?
<mneptok> eshaase: i can't say this enough. Linux will do a better job managing your free memory than you will. stop worrying.
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, go to ubuntu.com and download the alternate disc. that's what you're trying to do, right?
<Nissan_350Z> ok its opening
<Nissan_350Z> yep
<Cosmo> @tanath: i have done all of that and set everything to always but i still dont get thumbnails just blank white files
<Agent_bob> elux the default setup of sudo is "in my openion" less secure than a good root password,  BUT, if configured properly sudo is a very useful tool, and a box can be tightened far beyond the "normal" security levels...
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, you should be able to choose open at the prompt
<Pelo> arbir, not sure,  some things are part of the theme some are not , I don't think  tooltip positions are part of basic theming
<eshaase> mneptok: well i meant in terms of settings, like maybe reducing the number of lines stored in the buffer or something
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: that torrent download can be stopped and started as much as you need
<Nissan_350Z> now what does this do, mneptok?
<tanath> Cosmo, hrm, not sure. i think it did it by default for me
<mneptok> Nissan_350Z: downloads the alternate CD image
<arbir> Pelo:  the apple icon instead of the Human one.. is not there... and the launch panel is still on the top....
<arbir> Pelo: do i have to manually move these around ?
<mneptok> arbir: Apple icon = instant lawsuit
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, you burn that as an 'image' to a CD, which you can then install from
<Nissan_350Z> ok
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, an image in this sense is a byte-for-byte copy
<arbir> mneptok: instant lawsuit if USA, else.. who cares
 * mneptok growls at a (still) broken Hardy
<Nissan_350Z> how long will it take?
<Nissan_350Z> do you think?
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, burning? 5-10 mins
<mneptok> arbir: i'll bet you'd get sued in Germany and lose
<tanath> Nissan_350Z, your download ETA should say in utorrent
<arbir> mneptok: how about china ? or vietname ?
<Nissan_350Z> no, downloading
<Cosmo> @tanath: i had it too and then i lost it
<Nissan_350Z> its a 26.4 KBPS internet speed here
<arbir> Pelo: can i get icon zooming like in the OSx ?
<tanath> Cosmo, maybe wrong permissions on your thumnail cache dir?
<Cosmo> @tanath: you can preview pictures before opening them?
<Cosmo> @tanath
<Pelo> arbir, you can just drag the pannel to where you want it ,  changing the icon for the menu is something you do in gconf-editor,  in  apps > gnome-panel or panel >  somewhere
<Cosmo> @tanath:maybe
<mneptok> arbir: most probably, yes
<tanath> Cosmo, shows the thumbnail...
<Agent_bob> arbir get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<tanath> for an icon
<Cosmo> @tanath: yes like it is not the same thumbnail for every file correct?
<mneptok> arbir: but seeing that you're not in China or Vietnam, it's a moot point.
<Pelo> arbir, you do understand that yuou are not in osx right ? you're in linux,  not everyting is available , but it is not impossible that someone made a script to do that , might also be availalbe in compiz as a pluggin
<tanath> Cosmo, well, for me it shows the image instead of that
<Nissan_350Z> ok guys i guess i will go, its downloading, so, maybe it will work :D, thanks so so sooo much for all of your guys' help, its really appreciated
<Cosmo> @tanath: how do i repair the permissions or what you said
<MidnighToker> hmm, any way i can get sound juicer to rip to MP3?
<tanath> Cosmo, one sec.. gotta find the folder
<mneptok> MidnighToker: sudo apt-get install lame ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Agent_bob> Pelo kde has icon zooming doesn't it ?
<Pelo> Agent_bob, I wouldn'T know
<rilo> What would cause "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" to execute without errors, but not bring the interface down?
<Pelo> arbir, sorry but I am off,  I have to get up in the morning , best of luck
<Pelo> g'night folks
<arbir> Pelo: thanks a lot
<nickrud> MidnighToker: in the sound-juicer help, under preferences (at the very end) there's some info on setting up soundjuicer to rip to mp3
<amenado> rilo its purpose is to bring the interface down
<MidnighToker> nickrud: ty
<rilo> amenado: I know, but I can enter it right now, and stay connected to IRC via eth0 without getting any error message
<Creationist> Okay, I've looked all over the Ubuntu Wiki but still can't get this stupid laptop wireless working.  iwconfig shows the proper card, but I can't get any connection
<nickrud> MidnighToker: mneptok's suggested install will make it simpler
<amenado> rilo as root?
<Agent_bob> rilo rootkit   bug   warpper script   kernel bug   ???
<mneptok> rilo: what does ifcofig say you have for interfaces
<mneptok> *ifconfig
<rilo> amenado: the problem is it's not bringing the interface down... I'm sudoing
<MidnighToker> nickrud: i believe i already did that, i think i just need to set it up now.  -annoyingly the machine isn't here, and isn't connected to the internet at its home
<rilo> mneptok: : eth0, l0, vmnet1, vmnet8
<tanath> Cosmo, ah, did you remove gstreamer?
<mneptok> rilo: VMWare?
<Cosmo> i might have
<rilo> mneptok: yea, but I'm not using it right now
<Agent_bob> rilo oh   and    sudo error    to test that one   do    sudo echo boo     if it says boo it's not sudo
<arbir> what is the name of the quick launch applet on the taskbar ?
<Cosmo> @tanath: how do i reinstall it?
<tanath> Cosmo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318459
<nschembr> Agent_bob, It looks like I'm going to have to mount / on tmpfs and then mount each directory with the bind command to make unionfs work on the /
<mneptok> rilo: you mean VMWare is installed on Ubuntu, but not running?
<tanath> Cosmo, you can install/reinstall/uninstall apps with synaptic
<amenado> rilo
<zhanx> Creationist: you using wep or wpa?
<mneptok> rilo: or Ubuntu is running in VMWare under another host, but not at the moment?
<tanath> Cosmo, or with the add/remove thing
<Cosmo> @tanath: you think thats the problem?
<tanath> Cosmo, pretty sure you need gstreamer
<tanath> Cosmo, so make sure you have it
<j_humphrey> I have a weird problem with my top panel, I have a picture as the background, but when I make a new panel, or have an application on the panel, theres a pin striping on it, heres a picture: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7113/screenshotpw5.png  How can I get rid of the pinstriping?
<amenado> rilo so when you do   sudo ifconfig eth0 down  you get an error?
<prettyricky> Is there anyway to get Itunes in Ubuntu?
<rilo> mneptok: I installed VMWare to work on something a number of months ago
<Creationist> zhanx: Not sure... with Windows, it just finds the network and connects (this is my neighbors laptop/connection)
<zhanx> prettyricky: no
<rilo> Agent_bob: hm, it does say boo
<prettyricky> cool thanks, what is everyone using for mp3's?
<amenado> rilo so when you do   sudo ifconfig eth0 down  you get an error?
<mneptok> rilo: try "sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop"
<Creationist> zhanx: I'm thinking his network isn't secured at all (something I'll talk to him about once I get this working)
<rilo> amenado: nope, no error. it looks fine
<__Oz__> Creationist: yeah...  Ubuntu's two biggest weaknesses are 1) wireless driver support and 2) video codec support...  neither are the fault of linux/ubuntu but they are big weaknesses.
<Agent_bob> rilo oh   and    sudo error    to test that one   do    sudo echo boo     if it says boo it's not sudo
<rilo> mneptok: still here
<zhanx> Creationist: whats it calling the interface
<Creationist> zhanx: eth1
<amicrawler> ah i thougt i would never say this !!!! it is good to be back home with linux
<amenado> rilo can you then paste what you get when you do type that  sudo ifconfig eth0 down ?  youmentioned about an error, kind of confusing what you are saying
 * Agent_bob is beginning to suspect sudo on rilo's box
<mneptok> rilo: could be VMware modules holding the service open. *shrug*
<prettyricky> Also can I just connect my Ipod to Ubuntu without suffering any damage?
<__Oz__> Agent_bob: I'm with you.
<tanath> amicrawler, lol... why's that?
<rilo> amenado: no error is given at all, it just gives me the prompt
<zhanx> Creationist: iwconfig give you that
<amicrawler> mac os x suck bigtime
<zhanx> or ifconfig
<emma> My nautilus sporadically keeps on crashing. It seems possible that it has something to do with playing music off of my external hard drive? Not sure. Is there any way to narrow down the cause?
<amicrawler> and so does windows
<amenado> rilo what prompt?
<Agent_bob> amenado he said "no error"
<tanath> amicrawler, what's wrong with osx?
<amicrawler> i don;t like sco
<Creationist> zhanx: Right.  THere is "lo", "eth0" too... neither of those have wireless extentions.
<rilo> amenado: my shell prompt
<amicrawler> its bsd not freebsd
<willy-br> good night, anybody can help me?
<Shirakawasuna> sco != osx
<j_humphrey> I have a weird problem with my top panel, I have a picture as the background, but when I make a new panel, or have an application on the panel, theres a pin striping on it, heres a picture: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7113/screenshotpw5.png  How can I get rid of the pinstriping?
<mneptok> amicrawler: uh ...
<mneptok> amicrawler: BSD has nothing to with SCO
<amicrawler> mac was great back on os 9
<tanath> amicrawler, nobody likes sco... but they're dead, lol
<starked> list
<mneptok> amicrawler: SCO has IP cliams on SysV, not BSD.
<Agent_bob> rilo would you care to test sudo for us.     sudo echo boo
<kostkon> j_humphrey, i think it's something to do with the gnome theme you use
<tanath> amicrawler, i believe they're filing for bankruptcy, IIRC
<rilo> Agent_bob: why wouldn't sudo be able to use echo... I did say it returned "boo"
<zhanx> Creationist: so sudo iwconfig eth1 essid -network name- does ?
<prettyricky> Also can I just connect my Ipod to Ubuntu without suffering any damage?
<amicrawler> bsd   i just don;t like how os x is ran
<EmmerP> hi
<__Oz__> prettyricky: unknown
<j_humphrey> kostkon, I have emerald to a custom theme, and the appearance to a custom theme as well
<amicrawler> the termanal is broken
<Cosmo> @tanath: i have most of the gstreamer packages installed according to synaptics
<tanath> prettyricky, damage?
<EmmerP> should it be possible to seek in an asf file (streamed), with vlc, totem or mplayer?
<mneptok> amicrawler: anyhow, you should be discussing this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Creationist> zhanx: I don't know the name of his network.  Like I said, Windows just listed local networks... I can't even get that.
<amicrawler> any rock on ubuntu
<zhanx> ok
<prettyricky> Yeah I dont want to connect my Ipod then lose all my data :n(\
<tanath> Cosmo, just a nitpick, but it's synaptic, not synaptics. synaptics is an app for laptops ;)
<__Oz__> prettyricky: I'd avoid it.
<kostkon> j_humphrey, try changing it to a different one, the gtk theme I mean, just to see if the panel back will appear ok
<amicrawler> were we know what are bugs are and are not afraid of them
<__Oz__> I ain't afraid of no gho-- er, bug.
<BIOSboiler> hi, how do i install php5? with apt-get?
<prettyricky> Ok, ty
<mneptok> amicrawler: please, move to #ubuntu-offtopic for such talk. (strike two)
<__Oz__> prettyricky: yw
<Agent_bob> rilo sorry i didn't see your first post of "it returns boo".   ok. that rules out it being sudo.   you did    ifconfig      just to see that the eth0 is still up ?
<nschembr> Agent_bob thank you for your time
<tanath> emma, that could be it, but i'm not sure what to do about it at the moment. you could try copying some music off it, and playing off the installed hard drive and see if it still does it
<Creationist> prettyricky: I've been able to use all my different mp3 players without too much trouble.
<Cosmo> @tanath: yeah i soon realized that...my touch pad is synaptics :P
<__Oz__> Creationist: INCLUDING an ipod?
<amicrawler> the lirc  does that work right off the bat?
<rilo> Agent_bob: yea... I brought down the two vmware interfaces and that worked fine... eth0 still hanging on strong though
<amicrawler> i have a mac mini running 7.10
<emma> Tanath, yeah I think I will move the music to the internal hard drive, and disconnect the external for a while and see if it still happens.
<Cosmo> @tanath:any other ideas?
<Creationist> __Oz__: Well, the iPod Shuffle IS still technically an iPod ;)
<edwin> anyone know of a good gamedev channel?
<tanath> Cosmo, did you check out that thread?
<emma> (the scientific method for the win)
<J-T-W> can i pm someone 'bout runnin' ubuntu on my lap'?
<Creationist> __Oz__: I certainly wouldn't even bother with a newer iPod
<Agent_bob> nschembr welcome,  and sorry i'm lagging so badly right now.     i have about 7 more hours of full bandwidth usage to go.
<tanath> emma, yeah, if it doesn't, then you've narrowed down the problem. if it does... then i guess you should come back here and find some more help
<prettyricky> Creationist----> did you just plug and played your Ipod?
<tanath> emma, you can also try the ubuntu forums
<emma> Okay tanath.
<Cosmo> @tanath: Yes
<mneptok> prettyricky: you need to use iTunes to put the iPod into "Disk Mode"
<prettyricky> I dont want to plug it and like I said earlier lose all my data........
<Creationist> prettyricky: If I remember correctly, yes.  The only player I've had trouble with was my Sansa.
<__Oz__> Creationist: now you're talking.
<emma> I've been looking through Ubuntu Forums quite a bit I don't find anything very clearly related.
<mneptok> prettyricky: and if it was formatted on a Mac, you'll want to reformat it
<tanath> emma, did you try posting about your problem?
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: Been using my ipod with ubuntu for a couple of years now, never had any corruption issues and that's been with lots of gtkpod use
<Creationist> mneptok: Have you tried RockBox?  Not sure how it works with "disk mode" and such, but it's a new firmware for iPods... worked great on my Sansa
<prettyricky> Oh no dont want to reformat cause then I will wipe everything
<emma> No I haven't posted the problem.
<mneptok> Creationist: i've used it for months on an e280.
<BIOSboiler> hi, how do i install php5? with apt-get??
<prettyricky> whats gtkpod? sorry newbie
<Creationist> prettyricky: Well, before you try anything, you should ALWAYS make a backup of whatever data is on your iPod.
<tanath> emma, well, that's what i meant. you can try that if you still have problems
<jrib> !lamp > BIOSboiler (read the private message from ubotu)
<tanath> if not, you might want to file a bug report
<willy-br> tanath, we're i can find some help in ubuntu?
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: gtkpod is an app to transfer music to an ipod
<prettyricky> Creationist---> that is very true thank you!'
<Creationist> mneptok: Ah.  I had the e260, I believe (4gb)
<prettyricky> can I get that of the apt-get
<tanath> willy-br, usually here, or on the ubuntu forums. or by filing a bug report if you have a bug
<willy-br> tanath, i mean, live help
<Cosmo> @tanath: if it helps, sometimes when i view pics, then the thumbnails show up
<starked> Does anyone here have any idea how to get Anjuta working?  I can get it to compile my code, but it won't enable the "build" option
<tanath> willy-br, well, that would generally be here
<Creationist> zhanx: No more ideas for me, eh?
<emma> I suppose I should try that if need be.
<CaptainMurphy> Hey, I'm haveing a bunch trouble installing ubuntu
<amicrawler> i have a qestion about sound card
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: yessir
<willy-br> tanath, you don't respond your private?
<Creationist> willy-br: Most people here won't.
<tanath> Cosmo, ah, yeah i think my system used to do that originally... but some time ago it started doing it automatically for all of them
<CaptainMurphy> Which sounds kind of retarded becuase it should be easy right?
<tanath> willy-br, you need to be registered to PM
<zhanx> Creationist: sorry in the bathroo,m
<elux> hey guys
<Agent_bob> rilo check the process table to see what might be running interfearance there ?    i'm like you.  that's a new can of verms,  very interested in what is causing it...
<prettyricky> trusatoRi----> Thanks a bunch.. so do I just sudo apt-get gtkpod?
<Creationist> CaptainMurphy: It's easy for MOST computers... on others it's absolute hell ;)
<elux> does anyone here run the ubuntu applicance on vmware fusion? i installed vmware tools but i cannot get my network to work.. it works just fine on windows.. ive tried everything
<Creationist> zhanx: Well, that's not allowed :P
<amenado> rilo try sudo ip link set eth0 down
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: exactly
<willy-br> creationist, its a total mess to describe my problem here and get the adequate response
<zhanx> Creationist: by chance you got aircrack-ng installed cause you could use airodump to get the essid
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: actually, sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<prettyricky> oops thanks lol
<trusatoRi> ;]
<Creationist> zhanx: Not unless it's installed by default.... the lappy has no internet to install anything with ;)
<cr4z3d> hmm.. i'm trying to launch a script everytime something connects via bluetooth. any one know if this is possible?
<amicrawler> where do i black list a device ?
<CaptainMurphy> I'm doing a dual boot ubuntu/xp. I'v already loaded xp, and I want to have ubuntu partion itself 35gigs, with a 4 gig swap and the rest of my harddrive (like 160 gigs) into fat32 so that both xp and ubuntu can get at it.
<zhanx> Creationist: thinkabout, what is his router and the defualt essid name? linksys?
<edwin> don't most of the jukebox programs come with ipod integration too? i know amarok, exaile and rhythmbox do
<Cosmo> @tanath: I'm desperate please help :[
<tanath> CaptainMurphy, you can use ntfs in linux too
<prettyricky> will give it a try!
<Creationist> zhanx: Well, crap... I don't know any of that.  I suppose I could just boot into Windows and take a look...
<trusatoRi> CaptainMorgan: Sounds easy enough
<tanath> Cosmo, desperate for thumbnail icons? doesn't seem all that important to me, lol..
<starked> Does anyone here have any idea how to get Anjuta working?  I can get it to compile my code, but it won't enable the "build" option
<Creationist> zhanx: I seem to remember the network being something like "SoftTouch"
<CaptainMurphy> however every time I try to do that i get this message "the attempt to mouth at file system with type vfat in scsi1 (0,0,0), partition #6 (sda) at /share failed
<Agent_bob> Creationist no eth card/port ?
<zhanx> Creationist: really need the essid to connect to a wireless u know
<tanath> Cosmo, alright, lemme check for something
<Creationist> Agent_bob: Built-in
<amenado> rilo that did it right?
<CaptainMorgan> sure does trusatoRi
<CaptainMurphy> I don't understand why it won't format the rest of my harddrive
<sussel> i have installed ubuntu 7.10 in my notebook, but the firefox navegator have a problem, in scream make dark
<Creationist> zhanx: Well, I can't even get a list of networks....
<Agent_bob> Creationist crossover cable is handy
<trusatoRi> This is during installation of Ubuntu?
<edwin> Creationist: what kind of card do you have again?
<tanath> Cosmo, run gconf-editor
<zhanx> Creationist: in windows? then it might be managed by differentt software
<amenado> Agent_bob-> that eth0 must me killed, he is not responding.
<tanath> Cosmo, go to 'desktop > gnome > thumbnailers'
<Creationist> edwin: He has a Broadcom BCM4318 AirForce One 54g
<tanath> Cosmo, make sure you don't have 'disable_all' checked
<edwin> Creationist: oh god... i'll sit this one out :-\
<CaptainMurphy> Can anyone help me understand why ubuntu refuses to format the rest of my harddrive in fat32?
<[chr0n0s]> how can i assign ATL+F5 to some program ?
<Creationist> edwin: lol yeah, that's what I've read
<Cosmo> @tanath: Where is that option?
<Agent_bob> amenado ping him ?
<trusatoRi> CaptainMorgan: What are you using to format?
<islan> hello
<IdleOne> CaptainMurphy, why fat32?
<islan> I finally have my ubuntu machine working again!
<tanath> Cosmo, click 'thumbnailers' on the left
<amenado> Agent_bob-> nah..
<CaptainMorgan> trusatoRi, please, use the correct handle :)
<GunbladeIV> [chr0n0s], set it to your system>preferences>keyboard shortcut
<CaptainMurphy> I'm doing a dual boot
<tanath> Cosmo, it should show on the right
<Creationist> IdleOne: I don't think he cares to learn how to fish ;)
<edwin> CaptainMurphy: well, you could always try setting up your partitions manually then run the installer
<Frijolie> hey all, anyone up for helping me install a new laser printer?
<prettyricky> trusatoRi-----> when I plug my Ipod will it show up automatically or where do I go to use it?
<trusatoRi> CaptainMorgan: hahaha
<edwin> gparted i think
<Frijolie> danbhfive: hola!
<IdleOne> CaptainMurphy, ubuntu works great with NTFS
<CaptainMurphy> 35 gigs is xp, 35 is ubuntu, 4 gig swap, rest fat32
<zhanx> Creationist: your in luck https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<trusatoRi> CaptainMurphy: And what app are you using to format this with?
<[chr0n0s]> GunbladeIV, i want open firefox with ATL+F5, and firefox is not there in that list
<trusatoRi> CaptainMurphy: The installer?
<purple> hi....
<CaptainMurphy> I'm using the installed
<edwin> IdleOne: isn't ntfs preferred over fat anyways?
<CaptainMurphy> on the ubuntu cd
<IdleOne> edwin, yes
<Creationist> zhanx: Right, I saw that page too.... however, no internet connection
<trusatoRi> He's trying to have a shared part for both xp and linux
<islan> so I just upgraded to 7.10, and the visual effects have been such a huge improvement, I was wondering if there were more effects that I was not aware of...?
<Agent_bob> CaptainMurphy ummm mtools installed ?
<IdleOne> edwin, in windows it is at least
<willy-br> anyone knows why i can't delete some files on my hard drive runnin ubuntu live cd?
<tanath> trusatoRi, ntfs-3g
<danbhfive> Frijolie: hi
<zhanx> Creationist: umm grab your lan cable
<CaptainMurphy> mtools?
<Creationist> Hmm... I suppose I could break my connection to this system and move it there.
<Creationist> lol
<Creationist> zhanx: Yeah, I figured that too.
<edwin> IdleOne: i thought that was implied, :-P obviously there are better fs's
<BIOSboiler> i need help please, i have installed postfix, and dovecot imap server, they both work, now i am trying to get squireelmail to work has anyone ever gotten squirrelmail to work in here if so please i just have one question
<Agent_bob> CaptainMurphy but i have one question for you.   why not let windows format it's own crap ?
<trusatoRi> CaptainMurphy: You may want to try to partition first using something like the gparted livecd, if you wanna go the fat32 route, or you can format it ntfs and use ntfs-3g, as tanath said, or use ext3 and use the windows driver, either will get what you want done
<edwin> whoever was asking about visual effects, you'l have to download cssb from synaptic
<Frijolie> danbhfive: you good at getting printers installed?
<nemik> anyone here got an ATI HD 2400 pro card working with ubuntu and compiz?
<zhanx> Creationist: your getting paid at least a 12 pack for this right
<trusatoRi> nemik: I have an HD 3850
<Scunizi> edwin, ccsm
<prettyricky> trusatoRi-----> when I plug my Ipod will it show up automatically or where do I go to use it?
<Creationist> zhanx: Actually, this is pro-bono.
<Cosmo> @tanath: Nope thats fine.  Another thing is like if i have a .pdf or a .txt it shows the same blank icon for both..thats why i am desperate becuase it gets confusing
<edwin> ccsm*
<__Oz__> nemik: Compiz really dislikes ATI cards.
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: It should show up on the desktop
<edwin> oh, Scunizi caught it already, thanks
<Frijolie> danbhfive: i can't seem to get my new wireless laser printer intsalled / working properly
<nemik> __Oz__:i know. that's why i'm asking
<tanath> Cosmo, well you can have a column showing the file type, but i see your problem. i'm still looking
<Creationist> zhanx: He gave me his Windows notebook to stop the porn from popping up every time he turns it on.  So I fixed that issue and installed Ubuntu on the side ;).  Can't really charge for a service he didn't ask for.
<nemik> trusatoRi: is it working with compiz?
<CaptainMurphy> Agent_bob, I already formated one partion in xp, I'm trying to let ubuntu do the rest of the work becuase this was recomended as the easyest way
<BIOSboiler> i need help please, i have installed postfix, and dovecot imap server, they both work, now i am trying to get squireelmail to work has anyone ever gotten squirrelmail to work in here if so please i just have one question
<NW2190> Hey, could anyone explain to me, or show me a website that explains, how ubuntu handles USB devices?
<[chr0n0s]> __Oz__, with new drivers, they seem to be fine
<zhanx> Creationist:  your evil
<Agent_bob> Creationist dutch treet eeh...
<Creationist> zhanx: He's one of those people that delights in shelling out subscription fees to SYmantec and such to stay "protected"
<Acoustyk> quick question
<trusatoRi> nemik: yessir, well enough, used envy for drivers, and that was about all the config it needed
<rilo> sooo... that worked lol. I just kept executing "sudo ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0" over and over again until it actually went down
<NW2190> I've been having trouble finding some devices and I think the problem is that I just don't know how USB devices are handled.
<dsoffs> i found a wireless acesspoing named "keep out" how can i find the WEP key with aircrack?
<edwin> symantec = satan..no thanks
<Acoustyk> my window title bars are red and wont change when I open the appearance manager what do I do?
<__Oz__> chr0n0s: which new drivers?
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> dont let it use the default "use all" partitions , try to manually pick and choose
<Creationist> edwin: Yeah... hence the reason I removed it from his Windows install. :P
<[chr0n0s]> Acoustyk, install emerald
<edwin> Creationist: lmao
<nemik> trusatoRi: cool, thanks. hopefully 2400 pro is not much different
<CaptainMurphy> I've been doing it in the manual part
<Creationist> edwin: Upon doing so, though, it notified me that uninstalling may cause him to lose his remaining 303 days of subscription.  What the crap kind of business is that??
<tanath> Cosmo, check /apps/nautilus/preferences > thumbnail_limit
<Agent_bob> Creationist i like to ask that type "protected from what?"
<prettyricky> What if it doenst... where can I look for it?
<tanath> Cosmo, in gconf-editor
<zhanx> Creationist: doing your part to save the world from spam one pc at a time
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: We can try to figure that out if it happens ;]
<Creationist> Agent_bob: Well, protected from the porn spyware that he asked me to take care of for him, apparently ;)
<Agent_bob> rilo nfs shares ?
<prettyricky> Well lol it just did????
<edwin> Creationist: thats crap, what if he just wanted to move the software to a different machine (i mean, i'm sure that loading it on dual machines is forbidden, similar to the windows liscence)?
<rilo> Agent_bob: nope
<trusatoRi> Is it set to be used as a disk drive using itunes in windows?
<prettyricky> check the packages and it gtkpod was installed
<edwin> Creationist:  +1 for open source
<Creationist> edwin: Yeah, I was appalled to read that when uninstalling.
<CaptainMurphy> Is it possible to go in later and format the free space on my HD after I've installed all this
<__Oz__> I have that sort of thing, Creationist.
<Creationist> edwin: But I hit continue anyway ;)
<CaptainMurphy> like will it mount ...etc... even if I don't tell it a mount point right now?
<edwin> Creationist: ha
<Agent_bob> Creationist yes like i said -- i like to ask that type "protected from what?"    after about the third time they start to get the idea.
<trusatoRi> CaptainMurphy: Sure, but I'd suggest the use of the gparted livecd to do whatever partitioning you want, and then select them manually in the installer
<prettyricky> do I need to ctl-alt backspace?
<trusatoRi> (doing the partitioning first)
<CaptainMurphy> whats the gparted livecd
<trusatoRi> http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<CaptainMurphy> do I get that offline?
<trusatoRi> Like a free partition magic
<edwin> trusatoRi: isn't gparted on the ubuntu livecd anyways?
<Cosmo> @tanath:It is set to 10.5 million
<trusatoRi> prettyricky: probably not, but make sure it's set to use as a disk drive on your windows comp, in itunes
<zozobra> how can i change the default shell for a user?
<Creationist> Well, I figured he's the kinda guy that uses his laptop for pictures, surfing, email... the basics.  Why not try giving him a stress free OS?  Of course, this means tons of stress for me.
<[chr0n0s]> Norton is the most spread virus, you don't need a virus to hog down your pc, norton will do it for you and will make you pay subscription fee to do it too!
<chrisb_> i'm trying to build ubuntu, and hit a snag, does anyone have any ideas?
<prettyricky> oh ok thanks!
<pawan> hi
<zozobra> i'm looking to change it to a shell that's non-existent so as to disable ssh access
<trusatoRi> edwin: yeah, but I've had better luck for some reason with the seperate one, besides the fact it's far less bloated and quicker to boot :P
<Agent_bob> rilo hmmm   samba ?       i'm trying to think of anything that might possably hi-jack a network interface...
<rilo> Creationist: are you really a creationist or are you just trolling? :)
<edwin> zozobra: system > preferences >preferred apps i believe
<Scunizi> chrisb_, pull gently on the line with increasing pressure until it either comes loose or snaps the line.
<Starnestommy> zozobra: sudo usermod -s /path/to/shell user
<rilo> Agent_bob: nope! hardly anything on here
<Creationist> rilo: Well, I'm no troll.... so I'll go with the former ;)
<tanath> Cosmo, uh, wow
<edwin> trusatoRi: touche
<dsoffs> i found a wireless acesspoing named "keep out" how can i find the WEP key with aircrack?
<dsoffs> i found a wireless acesspoing named "keep out" how can i find the WEP key with aircrack?
<chrisb_> @Scunizi  thank you
<dsoffs> someone help me hack!
<BIOSboiler> i need help please, i have installed postfix, and dovecot imap server, they both work, now i am trying to get squireelmail to work has anyone ever gotten squirrelmail to work in here if so please i just have one question
<spikemcc> is there a msn client that actually just work on linux ... all ones that i have tried don't start ...
<dsoffs> someone help me hack!
<chrisb_> @Scunizi  i think that'll fix everything
<dsoffs> pelase!
<dsoffs> i need free interne!
<BIOSboiler> help please
<Pici> dsoffs: This isn't that type of channel.
<prince_jammys> lol
<tanath> Cosmo, mine is set to 5242880
<dsoffs> yeah it is
<zhanx> dsoffs: go research it
<Pici> !illegal | dsoffs
<ubotu> dsoffs: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<BIOSboiler> i need a serious linux dude to help please
<dsoffs> it's a help channel
<BIOSboiler> i need help please, i have installed postfix, and dovecot imap server, they both work, now i am trying to get squireelmail to work has anyone ever gotten squirrelmail to work in here if so please i just have one question
<ogre> where can I get  ruby-gtk2 and ruby-libglade2 packages?
<edwin> dsoffs...oh god..
<dsoffs> MHAHAHAHAHAHHHA
<tanath> Cosmo, try that. maybe it's too large
<Scunizi> chrisb_, you have to be more specific in your questions..
<chrisb_> @Scunizi  specifically, when i build the menu config  (make menuconfig) it crashes
<dsoffs> MUAHAHAHAHHA
<Agent_bob> rilo i'll second the band wagon, i'm no troll either.
<Creationist> dsoffs: Go read The Complete and Utterly Inept Criminal's Guide to Stupid Fanboy Hobbies.
<dsoffs> acutally i've hacked many WEP and WPA accesspoints.
<Scunizi> chrisb_, are you building from source?
<dsoffs> just wondering how you guys reply.
<prince_jammys> like that
<edwin> Creationist: LMFAO
<rilo> Agent_bob: so does that mean you're really an agent? :)
<chrisb_> @Scunizi   yes i am,  i'm building it the "Old fashion debian way"
<tanath> dsoffs, what if someone needs 'help' doing something to your system? ;p
<edwin> dsoffs: ganking wireless is hardly considered hacking
<Creationist> Okay, that guy was the most pointless little nuisance I've ever seen in here... lol
<Creationist> kids...
<spikemcc> is there a msn client that actually just work on linux ... all ones that i have tried don't start ...
<Agent_bob> dsoffs join the mil.  free inet.  free food.   free bullets...
<[chr0n0s]> spikemcc, use pidgin
<dsoffs> it's the beginning of a huge understanding.
<Creationist> spikemcc: aMSN and Pidgin work well for me.
<IdleOne> tanath, edwin dont feed the trolls please
<Scunizi> chrisb_, well... you're WAY beyond my capabilities.. sorry I can't help more.
<zhanx> Agent_bob: no we have to pay for internet
<BIOSboiler> fuck
<tanath> IdleOne, aw :P
<IdleOne> !ohmy | BIOSboiler
<prince_jammys> oh my
<ubotu> BIOSboiler: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<spikemcc> no hope for me it crash ...
<BIOSboiler> has anyone ever installed squirrelmail?
<edwin> IdleOne: fair enough
<BIOSboiler> ubotu have u installed squirelmail
<dsoffs> spikemcc, might be your router or firewall, aMSN works on everyone elses network except thru my router/firewall.
<chrisb_> ok
<Starnestommy> BIOSboiler: ubotu is a bot
<Agent_bob> rilo heh.  yeah and a creationest.  which is what i was refering to.
<ogre> where can I get  ruby-gtk2 and ruby-libglade2 packages?
<rilo> Agent_bob: haha, oh :D
<edwin> msn is a horrible protocol to begin with, but thats beside the point. gaim, kopete, and amsn all worked out of the box for me. what kind of problems were you having?
<BIOSboiler> is this room just newbies?
<IdleOne> !squirelmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squirelmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chrisb_> @Scunizi   thanks, i'll see if i can't find a developer irc chat
<Cosmo> @tanath:still nothing.  For example my tar.gz files that are set to open with archive manager used to all be litle carton boxes, but now they are just blank white files like everything else, so i have to rely on the extension which is horrible.
<pygmymath> BIOSboiler: nope... some of us are non newbies helping newbies :)
<spikemcc> pidgin amsn kopete and kmess all don't work
<NigelS> chrisb_: what are you building?
<Scunizi> chrisb_, maybe  #ubuntu-dev.. not sure if it's correct but it's something like that.
<tanath> Cosmo, yeah, i understand the problem. i'm just not sure if it's a configuration/preference problem, or if something is missing or what
<jones> i run an exchange server 2007 at work. when i am at home i do not have any access at all to the exchange server. all i can use is an OWA webmail page. is there a way to use evolution to access this account?
<edwin> spikemcc: why? i mean, running them from command line, what error do you get?
<Creationist> spikemcc: Then I suggest you fix whatever you broke on your system....
<Agent_bob> BIOSboiler mostly tho
<NigelS> chrisb_: if you had an error building menuconfig most likely you don't have the ncurses dev lib
<tanath> Cosmo, i've been looking through settings, but those haven't worked yet
<amicrawler> hey how do i black list a device ? i don;t want it broadcasting any more
<Pici> jones: I've only actually been able to get Evolution to access exchange via OWA, so, yes, it should work fine.
<BIOSboiler> pygmymath---- do u know anything about squireelmail?
<dsoffs> are there any programs that'll make my wiener bigger?
<slop> Every time I try to cd to /cdrom, I get this message: bash: cd: /cdrom: Permission denied.  Any ideas?
<Creationist> dsoffs: Yep -   sudo rm -rf /
<spikemcc> seem that pidgin work but it crash a lot
<DG19075> It's because of folks like dsoffs that I yanked my wifi card and went wired. Best thing I ever did
<dsoffs> i was told to take a pic and use gimp to enhance, then tape on.
<Creationist> Man, I never tell anyone to do that either...
<Scunizi> Creationist, :)
<Stagger> hi, my other partitions have disappeared from the desktop. While I was erasing some files from the data partition (NTFS), I got an error msg (cant show all the content in this folder), and now looks like I cant acces any folder at all
<Creationist> Probably never should have written that.... sorry, guiys.
<Cosmo> @tanath: I know and im so thankful for all of your help
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: ls -l /cdrom
<edwin> Creationist: you're my hero
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2008-02-16 23:36 /cdrom -> media/cdrom
<tanath> Cosmo, ok, the thumbnails aren't working for anything, so it's not gstreamer. it doesn't seem to be a preference/setting issue...
<jones> pici: when i put in my username/password and the OWA URL it says that it is incorrect. i have even tried w/ the domain as well
<Creationist> Pici: I do know better... hence the apology. :)
<bullgard4> Why is dd a process in Gutsy although I did not instruct any dd command?
<Creationist> Pici: Couldn't resist....
<TurtleOfDoom> hmm, world readable and writable
<mneptok> Cosmo: do you have thumbnailing turned on in gconf? what is the cache size limit?
<Pici> jones: Hmm.. It could be the setup that I have at work, the server admins aren't exactly the best with sercurity.
<Stagger> it!
<edwin> Creationist: youre like the anti-chri... anti-troll
<Stagger> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jones> could be. this is actually for a very large US telco
<Creationist> edwin: Hmm... part of me wants to laugh, b ut the other part has no clue what you're talking about lol
<ogre> where can I get  ruby-gtk2 and ruby-libglade2 packages?
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 they are using it in a logging script   klogd i think
<edwin> ogre: sudo apt-get install ruby-gnome2
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: give me a minute
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: ok
<jones> pici: i tried find an irc chanel for evolution but all i could find was the openoffice.org and it is dead in there. do u know of another channel that maybe able to help?
<Cosmo> @mneptok: Yea my settings are fine.
<Creationist> Ruby is fricken awesome.... just wish I knew more than hello world :)
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 look at what it's reading and where it's writing and you'll understand it.
<mneptok> Cosmo: you ran gconf to check?
<Cosmo> yes
<Pici> jones: I beleive the Official evolution channel is on irc.gimp.org
<edwin> Creationist: you're like the troll anti-christ. you know, leading all the trolls into false salvation in reality cursin them into eternal damnation
<Cosmo> what settings do you want me to chekc
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: the command works fine for me, are you typing "cd /cdrom"?
<mneptok> Pici: irc://irc.gnome.org/evolution
<tanath> Cosmo, do you have a .thumbnails directory?
<edwin> <<newbie rubyist.. LOVE it
<Cosmo> Yes
<spikemcc> anyone got a tutorial how to remove and rebuild amsn-aa (latest) and add some skins and addons ?
<Beryllium> hey mneptok, ltns
<mneptok> Beryllium: heya
<Beryllium> how's life treating you?
<Creationist> edwin: Well, they've earned it :)
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: yeah.  and i could access the last cd i was using just fine.  the cd i'm having problems with is actually disk 2 (as well as disk 3) of quake 4
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: disk 1 would let me access though
<mneptok> Beryllium: 2 months to release. you tell me. ;)
<Mylon> Hmm...
<Beryllium> yikes! :)
<Mylon> Was gonna ask a question, but let me validate the disk first.
<Creationist> edwin: That's the only "salvation" a person CAN earn, actually... but that's an #off-topic topic ;)
<Cosmo> @tanath: Yes i do have a .thumbnails directory
<bullgard4> Agent_bob: klogd is a process too. So klogd needs dd for functioning?
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: try putting disk one back in and see if that works
<tanath> Cosmo, you can try renaming it. if that works, then just delete it
<Beryllium> mneptok: I'm not normally in here, but it turns out that one of my coworkers at my new job is a regular in here ... :)
<tanath> Cosmo, strangely, i don't seem to have one, lol
<mneptok> Cosmo: ls -la ~/ | grep thumbn
<edwin> i wish the ruby channel was this active. i'd love to be a part of a project team and make something coding stuff by myself is kinda boring
<tanath> Cosmo, er, wait, yes i do
<tanath> lol
<Zarathu> how can I find what the WEP key is for a wireless connection I have saved into the network manager?
<choudesh> edwin, sometimes I wish that is WASN'T so active. ;-)
<Zarathu> I need to retrieve it.
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: Yup. I can still access disk 1.
<Creationist> Hmm... okay, the network I'm connecting to in Windows is called "SpeedTouch"  How would I get Ubuntu to connect to that network?
<edwin> choudesh: well, the troll to helpful_user ratio isn't as bad as some places i've seen (ie mint, yvd, etc)
<Cosmo> @mneptok: drwx------  4 cosmo cosmo   4096 2008-01-23 16:20 .thumbnails
<mneptok> Creationist: NetworkManager
<__Oz__> edwin: yeah, we take pride in that here.
<chrisb_> does anyone know where i could get developer help
<chrisb_> ?
<choudesh> edwin, the channel tries it's best. ;-)
<tanath> Cosmo, just rename it, then close nautilus and try again
<Mylon> Ubuntu CD is crashing on me... Even trying to do the defect check.  It says, "HP-Bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<__Oz__> You talk about some off-topic sum'n sum'n, we're gonna make sure you learn not to do that again.
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: what does typing "mount | grep cdrom" give you?
<__Oz__> On the flip side, if you have a question, we will help you.
<choudesh> chrisb_, developer help
<choudesh> chrisb_, developer help?
<mneptok> Cosmo: chmod 755 ~/.thumbnails
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: with which disk in?
<zhanx> Creationist: iwcofing eth1 essid SpeedTouch
<edwin> Zarathu: assuming you own the router, why not navigate to the router through your browser and change the key.. or  reset the router assuming you don't remember it
<Mylon> It suggests to try booting using "noapic" option, but I just picked something with the menu.
<Creationist> mneptok: Right, but I don't know the WEP key or anything OTHER than the network name.  In Windows I don't need anything... just select the network and I'm good to go.
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: take your pick
<edwin> seriously fellas (ladies too) this is one of the few channels i can visit and stay for a few hours even if i'm not getting help with my own issues
<Zarathu> edwin: because I don't own the router.  it's the key to my school.  they gave it to me once, but I bought a new laptop.
<Creationist> zhanx: WOuldn't need a key or anythning for that?
<choudesh> chrisb_, what do you need help with?
<tanath> mneptok, better to rename it. could be corrupt files
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: with disk 2 in, that command returns: /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,user=slop
<joecurlee> hi all... any idea about Envy for nvidia driver installation ?
<joecurlee> is this a good thing or a bad thing?
<__Oz__> You will need that key, Zarathu.
<choudesh> edwin, PM please.
<tanath> mneptok, it'll recreate it
<sipher> a
<Creationist> joecurlee: It's probably unnecessary.  Look at the Restricted Drivers Manager.
<Zarathu> __Oz__: Yeah, I definitely will...so how do I get it?
<zhanx> Creationist: you said it was open no encrytion
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: take the cd out and try the command with an empty drive
<__Oz__> Zarathu: contact your network admin.
<__Oz__> You said it's not your router, right?
<bullgard4> Agent_bob: As ps axf shows, dd and klogd are independent processes.
<__Oz__> Do you have PHYSICAL access to the router?
<sipher> I have an nvidia gfx card...nvidia-settings claims I'm not using the restricted driver
<Creationist> zhanx: As far as I can tell, correct... I don't have to enter any passwords.  But in Windows, it's still reported as a WPA network.
<sipher> any ideas?
<Zarathu> __Oz__: yes, I have physical access.  I just don't want to go through the trouble of asking them for the key again when I can just do it myself.
<joecurlee> Creationist: I was using Restricted Drivers but it's not working right
<Shirakawasuna> ok, I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu (I'm sure you love answering these questions), and have some questions: 1) How strictly are the packages kept at certain versions?  I was under the impression that if I get ubuntu 7.10, say, I'll be stuck with a certain version (with security patches/minor upgrades) until the next distupgrade.  I like newer packages for some apps.  2) Along these lines, how easy is it to upgrade/downgrade the
<Shirakawasuna> kernel?  My laptop sometimes runs into issues with a new kernel version.
<Zarathu> particularly because it takes them a day to approve the form.
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: with empty drive, it doesn't return anything.  Just takes me back to prompt.
<mneptok> Creationist: uh...
<__Oz__> Zarathu: can you get into the admin page of your router?
<sipher> I have changed driver to nvidia vs nv
<zhanx> Creationist: you need to install more then
<Shirakawasuna> Creationist: psst, heaven and hell are fairytales
<xopey> need help: Java apps hang on load. If I give them enough time, it'll eventually work, but just a pain
<Zarathu> __Oz__: if I don't have the key, no.
<joecurlee> my desktop has top and bottom bars cut off... can't get to correct resolution or something
 * Shirakawasuna whistles off into nowhere
<tanath> Cosmo, you can rename it to .thumbnails-bak or something, and see if it works. if that fixes it, then you can just delete the directory and needn't worry any more
<mneptok> Creationist: you have a WEP key, but Windows has never, ever asked for it? that's ... some interesting "security"
<ubuntu> i have the ubuntu 7.10 live cd...can sum1 guide me step by step on wat i should do to reput grub bcuz i installed windows xp after ubuntu 7.10 (my previous install which I cant boot)
<__Oz__> Zarathu: then you can always take a paper clip, straighten it out, and poke the "reset" button on the router, which will force it back to factory defaults
<Creationist> !off-topic | Shirakawasuna
<ubotu> Shirakawasuna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zhanx> !wpa > Creationist
<sleepster> how do I help ubuntu?
<__Oz__> Downside is, anyone who was using it besides you will be screwed.
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: that's what i expected, it seems to be automatically mounting it correctly, I have no idea why it doesn't work strage, I'm out of ideas sorry. Perhaps someone else can help you?
<sleepster> I want to help ubuntu
<Zarathu> __Oz__: that's not what I asked.  This is the router to my *school*
<edwin> how do i register to irc server again? this thing is so ancient that it's been forever since i've used it
<Creationist> mneptok: Not my laptop or network ;).  My neighbors... I'm fixing it up for him.
<prince_jammys> ok, help ubuntu
<Kalamansi> sleepster: by donating your wife to us
<Zarathu> __Oz__: Are you trying to adjust my morality or do you genuinely not know?
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: ok, thanks anyway :)
<NigelS> Creationist: he's not offtopic
<joecurlee> i have an nvidia e-geforce 7200 gs have been working to get it displaying correctly for several hours now
<ubuntu> sleepster: tell me the commands i need to plz
<edwin> nickserver something, right?
<Cosmo> @mneptok: drwxr-xr-x  4 cosmo cosmo   4096 2008-01-23 16:20 .thumbnails after running chmod 755 ~/.thumbnails
<sleepster> Kalamansi I am not married though :(
<__Oz__> If you don't have the key, and can't log in to the router, why do you think there is any other option other than resetting the router, right?
<ubuntu> sleepster: the commands i need to type*
<thechitowncubs> What is the proper way to assign LDAP users to local groups?
<choudesh> sleepster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingUbuntu
<joecurlee> on ubuntu 7.10
<mneptok> Cosmo: any change?
<Kalamansi> sleepster : donate your gf to us
<Kalamansi> edwin : you are connected to ird
<sleepster> Kalamansi c'mon.. I am a computer dork.. I don't have a g/f either
<sleepster> I am fat.. short
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: packages are kept at approx the version of release bar bug fixes and security - there is an ubuntu backports repo though so that you can get packages ported into the currently running distro
<Shirakawasuna> sleepster: document all bugs you find, check bug reports, then write your own
<sleepster> with glasses
<Zarathu> __Oz__: you seem to be suspicious of me possibly doing something wrong.  the laptop is mine and I already have the key, it's just encrypted.
<Kalamansi> sleepster : hehehe.its okay
<Zarathu> __Oz__: so how do I get it?
<Kalamansi> sleepster : where you at?
<mneptok> sleepster: head over to Launchpad and look around
<__Oz__> Zarathu: I'm trying to adjust your sense of reality.  Unless you want to start trying guess a 10 or 12 digit passkey, the ONLY solution is to get the key again from your school or whomever generated it for you.
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: just as a side note...i'm in k3b.  when i put the disk in, it pops up on the desktop...then i have to right click/mount to mount it.  is there a way to mount it some other way (e.g. in cli) that might give me access to it?
<sleepster> Kalamansi LA
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: even then ubuntu releases are not very far apart - ~6 months and they usually manage to get the latest gnome/ubuntu in with that
<chrisb_> @choudesh   sorry for taking so long,  i need help building the ubuntu source
<sleepster> Kalamansi everyone in LA is hot except me
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: when i say k3b, i mean kde lol
<Pici> chrisb_: What source?
<Zarathu> __Oz__: that makes no sense at all.  if my network manager is able to get the key from the keyring, why can't I do that?
<sleepster> Shirakawasuna okay thanks
<Liono> if i see a technical problem. or some thing i want or i think in some way about ubuntu . where can i say it?
<Kalamansi> sleepster : hehehe
<edwin> go figure theres an irc help page ^o)
<ubuntu> can sum1 tell me here cuz i cant understand im too tired for guides and i need a real working comp to edit video for a project thats due after tomorow and i have alot of work not to mention i dint eat and im starving :(
<chrisb_> @Pici    the UBUNTU source code
<__Oz__> Zarathu: I do not think you're doing anything wrong.  And you're probably on better ethical ground than I am, because if I were in your shoes I'd just reset the router so I could get online and claim ignorance.  You're not doing that, so you're a better person than I.
<chrisb_> @Pici    (the kernel)
<choudesh> chrisb_, describe what you are trying to do
<Pici> !kernel | chrisb_ read
<ubotu> chrisb_ read: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Shirakawasuna> NigelS: ok, but let's say I want a package like teewars that requires the most recent version to be playable (pretend it's in the universe repo or something).  Does that kind of thing get updated often, or do I need to find another repo like that backports thing?
<sleepster> how difficult is it to setup my own apt repository
<Creationist> edwin: Nothing like a man page for the manual, huh? ;)
<Zarathu> :]
<edwin> hey has anyone tried lostirc or loqui?
<sleepster> like I have 6 machines all running ubuntu.. and I would like to auto update them all
<red_one> when i start apps, their title bars are hidden behind the top panel. why is this, and how do i fix it?
<edwin> Creationist: i fell in love with man at first sight (not to sound gay)
<joecurlee> also: nvidia has released drivers for linux and they claim the restricted drivers need to be completely uninstalled... which I have done, but I'm unable to install the nvidia downloaded drivers because i'm told I'm missing libc header files which I swear are already installed
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: "mount /dev/xxx /media/cdrom" should do it, you have to put in the proper value for xxx of course
<Cosmo> @tanath: Renamed it to .thumbnails-bak and nothing happened
<edwin> i bet the woman command gets me lost
<sleepster> joecurlee you need to install the headers
<Kalamansi> sleepster: got my pm?
<__Oz__> Zarathu: describe what you mean when you say "my network manager is able to get the key from the keyring."  What does that mean, exactly?
<Kalamansi> edwin are you gay?
<chrisb_> @ubotu    i have, but my problem is that when i follow  those directions, it won't build the menuconfig
<Kalamansi> any gay here?
<danny> Hello all. Im having issues with installing Photoshop CS2 using Wine. When I click on the setup.exe I get an error that says .\AutoPlay\main.ini then I click on ok from that and I get MAIN_FILE_VERSION>click ok >PRODUCT_REGISTRY_PARENT. Any ideas?
<joecurlee> sleepster:  i already did via synaptic
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: I wouldn't expect major updates between releases tbh but this is the case for most distros - you can usually find debs for anything that absolutely isn't in backports
<Liono> if i see a technical problem. or some thing i want or i think in some way about ubuntu . where can i say it?
<choudesh> sleepster, not hard. mirror ubuntu's or your own packages? Any easy way is to create a launchpad account and use a PPA
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: what sort of background are you from distro wise?
<tanath> Cosmo, did you close nautilus and start it again?
<Shirakawasuna> NigelS: running release, both gentoo and archlinux.  I'm sick of some things just not working right, like suspend/resume, hibernate, networkmanager...
<sleepster> joecurlee you need your kernel headers too
<Zarathu> __Oz__: that means I specifically have the key saved onto my computer.  "sudo network-admin" <--- It's saved as the location "School" and the key is saved onto the HDD, which allows it to connect to that SSID without me having to type the key in over and over again.  When I go home, I switch to the "Home" location.
<bruenig> http://i28.tinypic.com/f374f8.png
<__Oz__> ahhh
<bruenig> woops wrong channel
<danny> Can anyone help me?
 * Liono thinks if i see a technical problem. or some thing i want or i think in some way about ubuntu . where can i say it?
<danc3> Liono: right here
<devilsrogue> Hey guys
<Flannel> Liono: launchpad.net
<Cosmo> @tanath: start nautilus again?
<danc3> danny: how do we know, if you don't ask your question?
<Zarathu> __Oz__: just a miscommunication? :]
<__Oz__> I don't think that's designed to ever show the unencrytped key.
<danny> Im having issues with installing Photoshop CS2 using Wine. When I click on the setup.exe I get an error that says .\AutoPlay\main.ini then I click on ok from that and I get MAIN_FILE_VERSION>click ok >PRODUCT_REGISTRY_PARENT. Any ideas?
<tanath> Cosmo, close it and reopen it
<Zarathu> __Oz__: gah, dammit.
<Ububegin> when i do this in ubuntu ...update-alternatives --config java ... the options are '*' and '+' .. .it states there '*' means default but what does '+' mean
<joecurlee> so via synaptic just noticed that libc-dev is not installed... attmepted to install and was given an error "could not find linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.51_amd64.deb 404 not found"
<__Oz__> A slight miscommunication, yes, but the situation remains unchanged.  You must request a copy of the unencrypted key again.
<danc3> danny: yeah.  Run it in windoze.
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: yeah, ubuntu doesn't run at the level of bleeding edge that gentoo tends to operate at but what is released tends to work together - obviously they can't overcome hw problems with recalcitrant hw manu (i.e. nvidia problems with suspend/resume)
<Cosmo> @tanath: Ok i closed and reopened nautilus now what?
<Pici> sleepster: apt-cacher sounds like what you want, see: http://www.nick-andrew.net/projects/apt-cacher/
<tanath> Cosmo, might need to log out and back in, 'cause it draws the desktop too..
<joecurlee> sleepster: what are kernel headers called in synaptic?
<danny> Anyone think they can help with my issue?
<tanath> Cosmo, i take it that didn't work? lol
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: weird...when i do that, it just hangs, and never goes back to prompt
<danc3> danny: I just did
<__Oz__> Zarathu: are you expecting them to give you a hard time when you call and ask for the key?
<danny> danc3: no you  didnt
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: tbh, debian sid always used to be as cutting edge as it was safe to be, gentoo tended to push it to the point where sw just wasn't ready
<Shirakawasuna> NigelS: I have all-intel hardware, so I'm thinking it'll probably work a bit better in ubuntu/kubuntu
<slop> TurtleOfDoom: i can't even ctrl-c out of it
<Cosmo> @tanath: well the thumbnails that i did have for pictures that were opened are gone
<Zarathu> __Oz__: I was just kidding.  There is no form.  I cracked the wireless key by tapping into one of my teacher's laptops, and I really don't feel like going through the hassle again. :]
<Ububegin> when i do this in ubuntu ...**update-alternatives --config java** ... the options are '*' and '+' .. .it states there '*' means default but what does '+' mean
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: yeah - you can check the online hw db to see if there are any reported issues
<Liono> danc3 Flannel not to ubuntu.com ? who made it
<Shirakawasuna> NigelS: perhaps I'll try debian first and see if those issues I have are resolved, as testing is rolling release, eh?
<tanath> Cosmo, yeah, as expected. hold on
<danc3> danny: yes, I did.  If you want to run Windoze software, then run Windoze.  Ubuntu is Linux.  Make up your mind which you want to run.
<alberto> hey guys i have a problem with 'q' DVD-AUTHOR... when i get a project to burn on a DVD i gives me back an error message saying: /tmp/execute.sh: line 3: mkisofs: command not found
<alberto> /tmp/execute.sh: line 3: dvdrecord: command not found... somebody is familiar with this app so it could help me? thanks
<__Oz__> zarathu: Ahhhh...  now you're starting to warm the cockles of my heart.
<danc3> Liono: huh?
<Creationist> Well, zhanx, mneptok, edwin... thanks for the help.  I'm off to bed.... everyone have a great night/day.
<Zarathu> :]
<danny> Hello all. Im having issues with installing Photoshop CS2 using Wine. When I click on the setup.exe I get an error that says .\AutoPlay\main.ini then I click on ok from that and I get MAIN_FILE_VERSION>click ok >PRODUCT_REGISTRY_PARENT. Any ideas?
<NigelS> Shirakawasuna: I would try ubuntu personally - I've used debian for years but ubuntu is better for the desktop
<seamus7> Hi ... I have a dialup modem ... I use one command to activate it ... how can I make this happen automatically upon startup?? Here's the command "sudo martian_modem --country=us
<__Oz__> Well, your mistake was storing it in encrypted fashion.
<danc3> danny: yes, I did.  If you want to run Windoze software, then run Windoze.  Ubuntu is Linux.  Make up your mind which you want to run.
<Shirakawasuna> NigelS: ok, thanks! :D
<TurtleOfDoom> slop: wierd, try it with the disc1 that works, but I'd say the problem is linux doesn't want to mount that cdrom, wierd
<Liono> danc3 Flannel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699029
<Shirakawasuna> danny: no idea, I would find a guide
<__Oz__> You do realize that if you could withdraw the key, unencrypted, it'd be unsecure, right?  Sort of a catch-22.  So that's why you can't retrieve it unencrypted.  You should have written it down on a scrap of paper or emailed it to yourself or something.
<Shirakawasuna> danny: there's bound to be photoshop install guides for ubuntu all over the place
<sleepster> has anyone used any other window's manager besides gnome and KDE.. and are there any really nice stable, sexy ones
<NigelS> danc3: wine is a legitimate compatibility layer, there's no need to discourage people from using it
<sleepster> available
<tumbleweed__> sleepster : openbox or xfce
<Pici> danny: Join #winehq for specific application help under Wine.
<danny> Shirakawasuna: I was following a guide when I got the error
<NigelS> danny: have you checked the winehq guide?
<__Oz__> However, I highly respect the fashion in which you felched the key, Zarathu.
<sleepster> tumbleweed__ are they pretty stable?
<tumbleweed__> yes
<EnvoyRising> much better. all registered
<TurtleOfDoom> sleepster: try xfce, nice stable and sexy are really matters of opinion
<Shirakawasuna> danny: hmm.  I *always* use the command line when using wine, you may want to try it as wlel
<danny> Thank you for ur help
<Zarathu> __Oz__: thanks :]
<Zarathu> I think I might just have to do it again :<
<danny> Shirakawasuna: What command?
<TurtleOfDoom> sleepster: there is a whole ubuntu distribution built around xfce
<Zarathu> either that or use aircrack :/
<Ububegin> danny: here U go ... http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps .. enjoyz
<bruenig> TurtleOfDoom: but it's poor really
<bruenig> TurtleOfDoom: if you want a serious xfce distro, zenwalk is the way to go
<TurtleOfDoom> bruenig: I wouldn't know, I used it for all of 30 min
<Ububegin> when i do this in ubuntu ...**update-alternatives --config java** ... the options are '*' and '+' .. .it states there '*' means default but what does '+' mean
<danny> Ububegin: Thanks. That's the exact guide I was following that told me to right click the .exe
<tanath> Cosmo, google is being surprisingly unhelpful with this
 * TurtleOfDoom does have any silly x servers on his ubuntu install
 * TurtleOfDoom meant to say "does not"
<__Oz__> Zarathu: next time, write it down!
<danc3> danny: then use one of the 4,556, 791 other guides out there
<NigelS> danny: yeah, I would agree - I never trust wine to work with the gui as it may swallow erros - use the CLI i.e. wine ./setup.exe
<sleepster> TurtleOfDoom thanks.. do you know if xfce works with compiz
<__Oz__> I have all kinds of hacked info I store by emailing it to myself in gmail or using gmail docs
<__Oz__> Linux/Ubuntu is all about the spirit of hacking at the end of the day
<TurtleOfDoom> sleepster: no idea, perhaps someone else here does
<danny> NigelS: Thank you
<Zarathu> __Oz__: haha, well, I don't think it should be very difficult to guess, because I remember it was something like 1234567890ABCDEF
<lynxx> whats the help channel?
<Pici> Ububegin: I beleive + is the original one.
<TurtleOfDoom> lynxx: for what?
<EnvoyRising> irc recommendations? xchat just seems clunky
<ubuntu> can sum1 plz help me use ubuntu 7.10 live cd to reput grub so that i can access my old ubuntu 7.10 installation so i can get my files as well as do my project for skool??
<Zarathu> __Oz__: yep, unless we're trying to get into OpenBSD ;]
<__Oz__> zarathu: heheheheheheh
<Pici> lynxx: Ubuntu help or irc help?
<danc3> EnvoyRising: xchat
<NigelS> EnvoyRising: I use irssi but its console based
<Scunizi> EnvoyRising, irssi with screen?
<TurtleOfDoom> EnvoyRising: you want a graphical one or a command line one?
<Ububegin> Pici: hmm, yeah. makes sense... Tks,mate
 * TurtleOfDoom also uses irssi with screen
<NigelS> ubuntu: what has overwritten grub on the mbr? windows?
<lynxx> ubuntu help pici, running fluxbuntu and have some questions
<EnvoyRising> command line is sexy, but i think i wanna start with graphical for now. on xchat already, but a little overwhelmed
<Cosmo> @tanath: I know been there done that
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | ubuntu have you seen this?
<EnvoyRising> i'd like something kiss like
<ubotu> ubuntu have you seen this?: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TurtleOfDoom> lynxx: this is the channel, ask away
<seamus7> Any Linux Geniuses can tell me how to make a script out of "sudo martian_modem --country=us" ... it's to activate a dialup modem
<EnvoyRising> #! /usr/bin/bash
<EnvoyRising> then save with .sh extension.. correct me if i'm wrong
<TurtleOfDoom> seamus7: while I don't fit the category, perhaps you could elaborate on why you want a script for that
<EnvoyRising> wtf? like 100 people just disconnected
<EnvoyRising> did i miss something?
<seamus7> The above is a question.
<Beryllium> EnvoyRising: netsplit
<bruenig_> this sucks
<EnvoyRising> Beryllium: oh ok
<bruenig_> I can't identify because nickserv is on the other side
<magick> I'm having trouble booting. Specifically, it takes 10 minutes to boot. I tried bootchart, but its before bootcharg loads as bootchart shows only 23s or so. "Starting up..." appears for 10 minutes before it actually boots. If I disable ACPI, it boots up quickly.
<__Oz__> NETSPLIT! AAIIIIIEEEEE!
<danc3> ubuntu: figure it out, and get it done
<nickrud> a bot calling a bot, loverly
<NigelS> ubuntu: that page tells you how to restore grub; alternatively you could in windows install the ext3 driver and copy work accross that way
<chrisb_> @NigelS  when i run   Make menuconfig # i get a bunch of errors around a missing library  (sys/types.h)
 * __Oz__ screams incomprehensible words.
<Cosmo> @tanath: I'm greek so we say do you have family around here..no article "a" lol
<joecurlee> wtf just happened?
<ubuntu> __Oz__: step by step which commands do i put in order to get my grub back using the 7.10 live cd
<prince_jammys> ha
<NigelS> danc3: this is a support channel - if you don't want to help him fine but please don't keep implying that he should go away
<nickrud> danc3: ease up
<__Oz__> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIEEEE!!
<bruenig_> I assume the non underscored bruenig is too
<DangerousDave> yeeeehhhaaaa
<lgc> I need the advice of someone familiar with qtparted.
<__Oz__> Jeez.
<elux> how can i add another mirror to the package manager? im trying to do an update and 23 packages are failing to download
<tanath> Cosmo, ah
<tanath> try this
<__Oz__> That was one hell of a roller coaster ride.
<__Oz__> That scroll was...  craaa-zay!
<Jack_Sparrow> __Oz__: .. Behave.. :)
<NigelS> chrisb_: paste the full error please on the pastebin
<choudesh> channels been idle for a few...
<Cosmo> @tanath: Any more ideas?
 * __Oz__ 's pulse is up, his breathing is rapid and his eyes are wide. He feels... ALIVE!
<tanath> Cosmo, go to your ~/.thumbnails directory and delete them all. Then go to Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor > desktop > gnome > thumbnailers, and enable them all
<EnvoyRising> Cosmo: ideas for what
<chrisb_> @NigelS  ok, one moment
<__Oz__> Jack_Sparrow: heheheh.  Always. :)
<magick> I'm having trouble booting. Specifically, it takes 10 minutes to boot. I tried bootchart, but its before bootcharg loads as bootchart shows only 23s or so. "Starting up..." appears for 10 minutes before it actually boots. If I disable ACPI, it boots up quickly.
<EnvoyRising> kinda lost conversation in all this mess
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Kalamansi>  magick reformat it and reinstall
<ubuntu> oops
<tanath> Cosmo, rename it back if it's wasn't recreated, or you want your old one back
<__Oz__> ubuntu: can you find menu.lst?
<Ttech> netsplit
<magick> Kalamansi, the livecd does this as well.
<zozobra> how is it that i can access a directory through ftps but not when logged on locally at the system?
<TurtleOfDoom> seamus7: make this the first line of the file "#!/bin/sh" put your line as the second one and save it with a name, then run chmod +x "nameofscript"
<nickrud> !training | EnvoyRising (this book will get you going pretty quickly)
<ubotu> EnvoyRising (this book will get you going pretty quickly): A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Kalamansi> I see...
<Kalamansi>  magick problem with the player I guess
<ubuntu> __Oz__: wats menu.lst?
<lgc> nickrud, hi.
<seamus7> TurtleOfDoom: then I can just double click it to run it?
<magick> Kalamansi, player?
<chrisb_> @NigelS  scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:23:error  sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<__Oz__> ubuntu: it's where you edit your grub menu choices.
<nickrud> lgc: you're back, oh my :)
<Kalamansi>  magick dvd player
<TurtleOfDoom> seamus7:yes
<NigelS> chrisb_: use the pastebin please there are more lines than that I would think
<chrisb_> @NigelS  it does that with all the libraries, even common ones like stdio
<lgc> nickrud, I bet you missed me....:):
<magick> Kalamansi, a dvd player? what?!
<Cosmo> @tanath: Frankly, I don't care.
<ubuntu> __Oz__: how do i find that?
<chrisb_> @NigelS  pastebin?
<NigelS> chrisb_: do you have libc6-dev?
<EnvoyRising> nickrud: wait.. this looks more like a 7.10 newbie guide... not so interested
<chrisb_> @NigelS  i don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> ... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sleepster> how difficult is it to build ubuntu from source?
<seamus7> TurtleOfDoom:how would I quit my modem .. normally I just close the Terminal window that command is running in ??
<epssy> you don't
<nickrud> EnvoyRising: works thru some good stuff later on. What in particular are you looking to learn?
<tanath> Cosmo, i assume you mean about the old icons. in which case you can delete the old one
<Cosmo> @tanath: should i delete it then just make another folder with the name".thumbnails"?
<EnvoyRising> just my irc stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepster: No harder that building any distro from scratch
<nickrud> sleepster: why do that?
<NigelS> sleepster: there's really no need to - but it isn't very hard to build apps if you really wanted to - theyr'e provided int he source repo and come with software to do it all for you
<tanath> Cosmo, it didn't recreated it?
<Cosmo> nope
<TurtleOfDoom> seamus7: the script should open a window the exact same way
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tanath> Cosmo, if not, then yeah
<EnvoyRising> nickrud: used to be a mirc junkie, but now i can't remember anything. like how to disable certain server messages, etc
<__Oz__> ubuntu: locate menu.lst
<nickrud> EnvoyRising: ah. Well, I just typed for years, let xchat do the work for me.
<TurtleOfDoom> seamus7: nm, scratch that
<prince_jammys> ubuntu it's a file, not a command
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ locate menu.lst
<ubuntu> /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<ubuntu> /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst
<EnvoyRising> nickrud: lazy :-\ (kidding)
<lgc> nickrud, do you happen to know if I risk the integrity of my system if I format the free space beyond my ext3 and swap partitions from within the mounted system?
<tanath> Cosmo, click on the application@pdf one, and tell me if you have the command entry, and the enable entry
<prince_jammys> oh boy
<ubuntu> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/menu.lst_addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<ubuntu> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/menu.lst_changegrubpasswordforgotten
<ubuntu> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/menu.lst_displaysplashimagegrub
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<prince_jammys> STIO
<elux> guys
<prince_jammys> STOP
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Please use the pastebin instead of pasting into the channel
<__Oz__> ubuntu: it should be in /bott/grub
<__Oz__> er
<__Oz__> ubuntu: it should be in /boot/grub
<elux> are there mirrors the third party software apts?
<TurtleOfDoom> seamus7: maybe you'd be better off setting up an alias so that when you type "inet" in a terminal for example, it expands it to the command you want
<Cosmo> @ tanath: Ok i just deleted the .thumbnail-bak...now i dont have any .thumbnail folder
<nickrud> lgc: never format a mounted partition; if it's not mounted you can change partition size, format, etc no problem
<Cusoon959> Can anyone help with this?
<Cusoon959> http://pastebin.com/m73e18b40
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /boot/grub
<ubuntu> bash: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<Cusoon959> Trying to compile something with gcc...
<nickrud> EnvoyRising: you're not far off the mark :)
<lgc> nickrud, no, it's not formatted. It's just free space now.
<alberto> /tmp/execute.sh: line 3: dvdrecord: command not found... somebody is familiar with this app so it could help me? thanks
<tanath> Cosmo, ok, make one, then make sure thumbnails are enabled in the configuration editor
<__Oz__> ubuntu: are you using 7.10 ubuntu?
<nickrud> lgc: sure, do anything you like to it.
<ubuntu> __Oz__: ya but live cd
<NigelS> Cusoon959: yes, pass -lm to include the  math library
<__Oz__> oh, you're on the CD?
<seamus7> TurtleOfDoom: basically I just enter the command I mentioned then "sudo wvdial" and voila I'm connected to the net (by the way I have broadband but I'm setting up a friends's clunker who only has dialup)
<Cusoon959> thanks NigelS
<ubuntu> __Oz__: ya
<__Oz__> ubuntu: so what is your problem again?
<NigelS> Cusoon959: you need to fix those warnings too but only you can see that :)
<nickrud> lgc: personaly I prefer cfdisk for partitioning, and then mkfs.* for formatting. I don't care for gparted myself
<ubuntu> __Oz__: i had it on the hd then i installed windows on another partition so i lost the grub now i want to get it bak using this live cd
<queuetue> Does Ubuntu have a built-in mechanism for rebuilding a kernel module with different options?  (I need to enable USB verbose debugging.)
<__Oz__> Yeah, gparted is pretty messed up.
<alberto> Hey guys i'm having some problems with 'q' DVD-Author, when i get it to burn a DVD Project it gives me back this error message: /tmp/execute.sh: line 3: dvdrecord: command not found... somebody is familiar with this app so it could help me? thanks
<Cusoon959> NigelS: I get http://pastebin.com/m619d593a now... is that what you mean?
<EnvoyRising> __Oz__:  ubuntu needs to reinstall grub. mbr overwrote it after windows install me thinks
<lgc> nickrud, it's just that the QTparted message 'make sure you unmount all partitions before making any changes' intimidates me.
<__Oz__> ubuntu: okay, I want you to read a tutorial at this URL:
<Cusoon959> NigelS: Oh but it compiled :P
<ubuntu> __Oz__: exactly wat EnvoyRising said
<TurtleOfDoom> seamus7: if you want the shell script idea, then yes, put "#!/bin/sh" as the first line and your two lines in it
<NigelS> Cusoon959: yes, they were there before. You're passing arguments with the wrong type
<__Oz__> envoyrising: yes, I understand
<chrisb_> @NigelS   i posted all error messages into the PasteBin
<NigelS> Cusoon959: yes, it's a warning not an error - but your program may now crash :)
<Scunizi> ubuntu, for restoring grub see http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  It's always worked great for me.
<NigelS> chrisb_: you need to give me the link :P
<chrisb_> @NigelS   ok, one moment
<__Oz__> here's the url, ubuntu
<__Oz__> http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<__Oz__> for the record, it's much easier to install XP FIRST and then Ubuntu SECOND
<EnvoyRising> ubuntu i could have sworn that reinstalling grub was only two lines of code.. that involved getting into the grub command line
<nickrud> hermanzone is very nice stuff
<ubuntu> __Oz__: i no but its for other reasons
<__Oz__> this is because grub will find and 'respect' the windows install while the windows boot manager will trample all over your ubuntu settings
<lgc> nickrud, I thought that flannel was the only one around stuck in barebones Ubuntu.
<Scunizi> EnvoyRising, pretty much.. check out my link above for grub
<__Oz__> ubuntu: that's okay, you can get both working with ubuntu installed first
<ubuntu> __Oz__: ya i no all these things
<chrisb_> @NigelS   paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56579
<Jack_Sparrow> __Oz__: Add to that .. once you have dual boot setup, make a copy of the mbr using the dd command
<__Oz__> just follow the instructions at http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<Erebu1> Hey guys, I know i'm not an IRC regular, but I was wondering if you could give me a hand. I'm having issues detecting my scanner. It's a lexmark X1185 Scanner/Printer combo. Printer works in CUPS for the most part. Scanner worked like shit under the Synaptic database Sane (1.0.14). So, (skipping the long details for just a sec) the current stand is that every trace of any older SANE has been expunged, the newest sane source compiled and i
<__Oz__> Aye! Do as the captain suggest, ubuntu.
<Cosmo> @tanath: How do i make sure...as in where do i check?
<ubuntu> __Oz__: itll be done off of this live cd tho, right? i have dial-up so i cant burn other things...
<nickrud> lgc: bare bones? I prefer non gui tools for system stuff. Reminds me that I've got to be cautious and correct
<__Oz__> no, ubuntu
<__Oz__> you won't need to use the livecd
<tanath> Cosmo, go to Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor > desktop > gnome > thumbnailers, and enable them all
<__Oz__> again, just follow the instructions at http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<__Oz__> it will tell you exactly how to get grub back
<ubuntu> __Oz__: i have no floppies, etc
<__Oz__> and you can then boot into ubuntu, etc.
<tritium> !enter | __Oz__
<__Oz__> Ye shan't need floppies et. al., ubuntu.  (People still use those things?)
<ubotu> __Oz__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<__Oz__> ubuntu: did you get all that?
<tanath> Cosmo, also, in System > Prefs > File Management > Preview tab, double check your settings
<Cosmo> @tanath: All of them were already enabled
<ubuntu> __Oz__: ya im reading....my eyes r burning :(
<tanath> Cosmo, only for files smaller than 5Mb, or something reasonable?
<__Oz__> ubuntu: it's not that hard, man
<NigelS> chrisb_: do you have build-essential?
<__Oz__> but as you can see, it's much easier to do the windows xp first, ubuntu second install
<tanath> Cosmo, and set it to local files only
<lgc> nickrud, well yes, and work at least twice as much. I migrated to a bigger disk that way, instead of using GUIs. But I must've done something wrong, since my disk makes funny noises all the time ('end of device' or some cr*p -come and get me, censors!- like that).
<EnvoyRising> xchat is killing me :@ looking up irsii as we speak
<norty>  I have a question that isn't ubuntu related but thought someone here might know, i want to define a function such as f(x) = x^2 and then find its derivative, how do i define functions in matlab, without using a .m file ?
<Cosmo> @tanath: i dont have file management
<tanath> Cosmo, could be hanging on something else
<zetheroo> how do I have every folder opening in a new window?
<__Oz__> norty: try #matlab
<tanath> Cosmo, ok, well it's in nautilus preferences in the edit menu
<tanath> Cosmo, you can change what shows in the menus with the menu editor
<TurtleOfDoom> norty: you might want to try #math
<zetheroo> anyone?
<chrisb_> @NigelS   build-essential?  (sorry i'm a little new to linux development)
<Cosmo> @tanath: yeah i know i got it
<Scunizi> EnvoyRising, open terminal, type sudo apt-get install irssi.. wait.. type irssi .. once loaded type /connect irc.freenode.net
<NigelS> chrisb_: it's a package - apt-get install build-essential
<Erebu1> Any one with any ideas on my scanner problem?
<nickrud> lgc: mn, (takes off sensor hat) not sure what you did, but  sudo fdisk -l might give you a clue (better error messages maybe) (puts censor hat back on, and chides lgc :)
<Scunizi> EnvoyRising, then once connected type /join #ubuntu
<norty> __Oz__, I am in #matlab, just thought id ask here just in case someone might know
<Cosmo> @tanath: 5MB and Local Files Only...Done
<EnvoyRising> Scunizi: no go. file not found
<urface> I'm trying out evolution mail and am havign a pretty seirous problem
<EnvoyRising> thats why i'm going to the site
<chicagonpg_> Memtest shuts down computer does anyone know why? Running 64bit AMD athlon X2
<__Oz__> norty: nah, we all hate that application in here.
<__Oz__> :)
<tanath> Cosmo, and restart nautilus
<urface> I have roughly 1500 emails to download and says there is an input output error after every roughly 25 msgs
<IdleOne> !repos | EnvoyRising
<ubotu> EnvoyRising: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<EnvoyRising> DOH! typo
<Scunizi> EnvoyRising, you need to enable universe and multiverse repos.. in system/administration/software sources
<ubuntu> __Oz__: i think my problem is solved! thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!
<urface> Thunderbird had no problem downloading the same exact msgs
<__Oz__> ubuntu: no problem, my friend
<ubuntu> __Oz__: well i still have to ckeck lol
<nickrud> !gutsysources | EnvoyRising
<ubotu> EnvoyRising: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Cosmo> @tanath: Just by closing and then opening?
<ubuntu> __Oz__: :)
<EnvoyRising> IdleOne: all correct repos are enabled irc newbie, yes. linux/ubuntu newbie, no
<lgc> nickrud, it just does it when the disk is idle. But haven't been able to start Windoze ever since. Any experience with VMWare?
<__Oz__> ubuntu: good luck, enjoy your dual boot install, and remember: when in doubt, use ubuntu over windows!
<fredsua> I am having trouble viewing a dvd movie.  I've gone to many forums and tried everything and it still does not work.
<tanath> Cosmo, should work...
<tanath> if it doesn't, you might try logging out and back in to be sure
<devo> How do I burn a .avi onto a DVD so the DVD is like a movie that I can put in a DVD player and it will play?
<ubuntu> __Oz__: ubuntu is better its just i needed sumtin from windows, anyway, im restarting comp and thx again :)
<chrisb_> @NigelS    sorry, it's taking a little while
<__Oz__> fredsua: download restricted extras package
<tanath> Cosmo, 'cause nautilus handles the desktop too
<nickrud> lgc: yes, I use vmware (vista inside). gparted ruined my vista partition, I had to reinstall
<__Oz__> !medibuntu | fredsua
<ubotu> fredsua: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Cosmo> @ tanath: Nothing.
<fredsua> I have downloaded the extras, and nothing
<tanath> Cosmo, if it doesn't, you might try logging out and back in to be sure
<Jack_Sparrow> __Oz__: dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<__Oz__> devo: most use gnomebaker and DeVeDe.  However, it will require some tweaking.  Unfortunately, Ubuntu is not very good for burning DVDs, but it can be made to work.
<fredsua> I included medibuntu, should I remove it?
<__Oz__> fredsua: absolutely not!
<Cosmo> @tanath: Ok here i go..ill be back
<__Oz__> what will that do, jack_sparrow?
<tanath> __Oz__, well, i prefer k3b...
<lgc> nickrud, I've read that Vista is especially restrictive with fumbling with partitions.
<__Oz__> tanath: eh, I could never get that pile of junk to work.
<tanath> __Oz__, never really had probs with it
<jay-oh-en> can some body help me with my internet being so slow
<nickrud> fredsua: after you've gotten what you want from medibuntu, it's no problem if you disable it again
<devo> __Oz__, why is this? Isn't it easy to burn a DVD?
<tanath> __Oz__, pile of junk? k3b is the best
<EnvoyRising> ah... vintage, yet so beautiful
<__Oz__> tanath: sorry, it's just my perception.  I couldn't do jack squat with it.  Plus it gave me errors.  I do better with gnomebaker and DeVeDe.
<achandrashekar> anyone familiar with smbldap-populate when installing smbldap-installer
<tanath> __Oz__, other apps sometimes make coasters :/
<Beryllium> jay-oh-en: Well ... I can chant in latin to help speed it up, but I don't think it will help.
<fredsua> The problem is I can't make my movies work
<__Oz__> devo: for various reasons, most of which have less to do with linux/ubuntu than with the competition
<dogpigeoncow> hey i have a program i downloaded called Liquid wars 6 and i have the same problem i have with every program i download wtihout hte add/remove thing. i cant install it. i have the " ./configure      make      make install" command but i dont know how to use them coz nothing happens in terminal
<nickrud> fredsua: you mean play them?
<NigelS> Beryllium: worth a shot
<__Oz__> devo: it's just an inherent weakness of ubuntu.  Well, that, and wireless support.
<lgc> nickrud, can VMW write a virtualized OS to a reiserfs partition?
<fredsua> yes, I can't play any movies
<Beryllium> KLAATUS BARADUS NIKTUS! KLAATUS BARADUS NIKTUS! ... naw, doesn't seem to be helping.
<jay-oh-en> Beryllium, its usually really fast
<nickrud> lgc no clue
<tritium> __Oz__: neither are specific to ubuntu
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: make sure to have the build-essential package installed
<nickrud> fredsua: go to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<devo> __Oz__, at least it recognizes it's a DVD in there... My Windows thinks it's a CD.
<dogpigeoncow> envoyrising: which is usually what?
<fredsua> ok
<nickrud> fredsua: install that library, and you should be able to play dvd movies
<tanath> __Oz__, gnomebaker or brasero would be my second choice, but k3b is my first
<__Oz__> tritium: maybe not "specific", but they are certainly weaknesses many associate with Ubuntu and/or linux.  I realize it's not linux/ubuntu's fault, but it is frustrating.
<fredsua> I'll give it a try right away
<IdleOne> dogpigeoncow, in terminal type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fredsua> thanks
<tanath> __Oz__, maybe you didn't have it set up right. it can be touchy about permissions
<__Oz__> devo: heh, heh.
<Beryllium> jay-oh-en: Is it possible that your network cable has been damaged, or your wireless connection is catching interference?
<elux> when i "reload" in synaptic, i notice every server fails when trying to load: Package, Translation-en_US http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/universe
<elux> what is goin on here?
<__Oz__> tanath: maybe.
<prince_jammys> nickrud: libdvdcss2?
<__Oz__> tanath: I wasted a few hours trying to get it to burn a dvd. Finally gave up.
<nickrud> prince_jammys: yes
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"from command line
<tanath> damn
<dogpigeoncow> yes i know
<__Oz__> I had a problem with DeVeDe distorting the audio but found a flag to include as a workaround in the command line to fix that prob, so that's what I use.
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: then perhaps i misunderstand your question
<jay-oh-en> Beryllium, its not wireless and i just bought this cable 30 days ago and no damage on it from what i can se
<jay-oh-en> see
<chrisb_> @NigelS    thanks, that fixed most of it
<Beryllium> is it in tight on both ends
<fredsua> nickrud: I've done that already and didn't work
<devo> What's the hotkey for changing desktops?
<dogpigeoncow> it now wants me to put the ubuntu disk in, is that normal?
<chicagonpg_>  Memtest shuts down computer does anyone know why? Running 64bit AMD athlon X2 thanks
<Osiris2014> any one here in LinuxSA?
<chrisb_> @NigelS    i still got some more errors, but on later scripts with different header files
<__Oz__> devo: ctrl-alt-left arrow or right arrow
<Scunizi> devo, ctrl+alt+arrow
<NigelS> chrisb_: yes, probably ncurses-dev for one
<nickrud> fredsua: hm, what happens when you insert a dvd?
<EnvoyRising> ctrl + alt + right arrow/ left arrow
<devo> __Oz__, thanks.
<dogpigeoncow> envoyrising: it asks for the ubuntu cd, is that normal?
<chrisb_> @NigelS    you're right, of course
<Osiris2014> any one here in LinuxSA?
<chrisb_> @NigelS    installed with the apt-get?
<dogpigeoncow> as in south africa? yes im from south africa :)
<fredsua> want to go into chat room?
<ph0rensic> whats up suckas
<Les_Caesars> hey, is there a way I can eject a CD drive with just one key on the keyboard? Like in Mac
<tickbee> Anyone have any ideas? I just built a software raid 5 with mdadm and 3 drives, after rebooting, one of the drives goes missing, but i can see the drive as /dev/hdd, but it has no partition on it anymore, /dev/hdd1, i can see my other two just fine, /dev/hde1 and /dev/hdg1, what happened to the first drives partition?
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: just go to synaptic and disable cd from repos
<nickrud> fredsua: I prefer to keep it here, in case someone catches something I miss
<lgc> nickrud, someone told me I can clone a Windows partition to a virtualized one instead of installing it fresh. Was it you?
<__Oz__> devo: we thrill to chill here at #ubuntu.  You are welcome, and ask questions of us here anytime.
<NigelS> chicagonpg_: it could on that architecture be accidentally triggering your CPU to shutdown - that would be funny - but have you googled?
<Beryllium> Les_Caesars: You could use xbindkeys to alias a keycode to the eject command
<Osiris2014> i mean LinuxSouthAus
<NigelS> chrisb_: yep
<nickrud> fredsua: helps if you use my nick in your replies, it's red in my client
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: then sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt get install build-essentials
<NigelS> chrisb_: this one: libncurses5-dev
<Les_Caesars> Beryllium: does eject toggle? If I press it while the tray is out, will it bring it back in?
<nickrud> lgc: nope. I've heard that as well, but never tried
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: with the cdrom disabled from repolist, it should fetch most recent stable version from internet isntead
<fredsua> nickrud: okay, when I insert a DVD movie, the drive pops up in the desktop with the movie name, then VLM opens up to play it and I get an error
<Beryllium> Les_Caesars: I believe it has an option to do that, yes
<emma> My nautilus just crashed again, this time without the external hard drive mounted. So it's not the external hard drive.
<ph0rensic> lgc, I know you can create a virtual image of your disc to use in vmware
<dogpigeoncow> it wont let me into synaptics
<chicagonpg_> NIGels yes I have and I have found nothing. This is a new system build and I have no problem other wise
<nickrud> fredsua: vlc? what's the error?
<dogpigeoncow> cant get exclusive lock
<gary4gar> icannot open portable USB hdd, http://pastebin.com/d632be116
<chicagonpg_> Only in memtest
<chrisb_> @NigelS    thanks, i've started tracking down a few other missing ones aswell
<dogpigeoncow> envoyrising: cant get exclusive lock
<lgc> ph0rensic, you mean a virtual image of your partition?
<Osiris2014> any one here in LinuxSouthAustralia?
<ph0rensic> dogpigeoncow, You have something installing on command line?
<fredsua> nickrud: yes sorry, VLC.  The error reads:  Unable to open 'dvdsimple:///dev/scd0'
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: what else do you have running?
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: if you are currently apt-getting something else or running an update, it'll say that
<ph0rensic> lgc, well yes i believe that would be the case, but i think I've only seen it for vmware
 * __Oz__ suddenly and inexplicably freaks out.
<nickrud> fredsua: that's definitely not a libdvdcss error. This happens with every cd?
<ph0rensic> lgc, what are you trying to do exactly?
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: if you are and don't want to stop those processes, you can always just comment out the cdrom repo from your/etc/apt/sources.list file
<fredsua> nickrud: yes it does
<EnvoyRising> be sure to sudo gedit/nano/vim or whatever into it so you can save changes
<EnvoyRising> brb
<nickrud> fredsua: try using file->open disc on the vlc menu
<dogpigeoncow> ok i am in synaptics
<lgc> ph0rensic, clone an operating Windows partition into a virtualized one without having to install Windows from zero in the virtualized partition.
<emma> I think it might be happening because of 'too many open files'
<dogpigeoncow> where do i do that?
<fredsua> nickrud: I have used that and nothing.  I have every single libdvdcss out there, LOL
<EnvoyRising> open up a command prompt (or if you already have one open but it's busy, ctrl+alt+t
<prince_jammys> fredsua: are you able to view the contents of a data cd?
<EnvoyRising> then "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nickrud> fredsua: not libdvdcss, it's something at the hardware level. Does the dvd show up on your desktop?
<ph0rensic> lgc, yah thats possible from what I understand, with vmware. Basically it will make an appliance of your windows partition to be used in the player
<fredsua> nickrud: yes I can see the files in the DVD
<EnvoyRising> ctrl+f then look for CD. comment that line out
<Bert_> Hi i need help with my wireless network on Ubuntu, i cant get any internet
<NigelS> chicagonpg_: it could be a fault with the memory - possibly - have you tried testing the sticks individually?
<ray_> hey i have a creative zen 4gb i have tried gnomad2 to get my music on there and it isnt working any help?
<fredsua> nickrud: yes the DVD pops up in the desktop
<EnvoyRising> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10.... <line starts like that
<chicagonpg_> Nigels no I haven't but that is a very good Idea, I will try that. Thanks
<nickrud> fredsua: try opening it in totem:  totem dvd://
<NigelS> chicagonpg_: yes, make sure they're operating at correct voltage etc
<Bert_> Hi i need help with my wireless network on Ubuntu, i cant get any internet
<dogpigeoncow> ok envoy i have disapbled CDROM in repos
<dogpigeoncow> lets do it again
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: dont' forget to sudo apt-get update as well
<dogpigeoncow> the other stuff
<tickbee> Anyone have any ideas why one of my hard drives formatted in ext3, would suddenly lose it's partition?  I see the disk as /dev/hdd but there is no /dev/hdd1 anymore.  This drive was part of a software raid 5 using mdadm, somehow ubuntu lost the partition after restarting.  When I do fdisk -l, i can see the /dev/hdd1 though???
<fredsua> nickrud: I deleted totem since it was giving me the same error.  The reason I got rid of it is because I read that VLM is much better
<chicagonpg_> Nigels I'm kind of a dummy on that how will I know the right voltage?
<nickrud> fredsua: it's better for dvds, totem has it's uses
<dogpigeoncow> done
<chrisb_> @NigelS    thanks,  it looks like it's going to work
<EnvoyRising> tickbee: not a hd genius but does manually mounting produce errors?
<NigelS> chicagonpg_: SPD should configure it but I wouldn't trust it - check out your mem manufacturer's site for exact specs-  I would try out each stick individually first though, see if that's it
<nickrud> fredsua: type mount in a terminal (with the dvd inserted) and tell me what device (dev/<device>) the dvd is mounted as
<fredsua> nickrud: when I had it, it did not work.  I've tried opening movies with Mplayer and others similar and I get the same result
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: side not, if ./configure produces errors about a package not being found, make sure you have the "-dev(el)" version of that package installed as well
<ph0rensic> brb
<EnvoyRising> side note*
<nickrud> fredsua: I believe you :)
<chicagonpg_> Nigels sound like a good plan you have been very helpful
<NigelS> chicagonpg_: np
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: trying to mount it manually just gives me an error saying it can't find the device
<ajushi> hi, how i remove postgresql-8.1?i want to install 8.2
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: in either /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gary4gar> i cannot open portable USB hdd, http://pastebin.com/d632be116
<fredsua> nickrud: I'm not sure so I'll send you the results
<EnvoyRising> tickbee: that was going to be my next question :-\
<fredsua> nickrud: Unable to open 'dvdsimple:///dev/scd0'
<EnvoyRising> exactly when did it stop recognizing your device?
<nickrud> fredsua: you can put the output from mount on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<urface> Does anybody know if I can make the Icons in Evolution Mail at the top smaller?
<urface> thus use up an aweful lot of room
<Devourer> What's the console command to see all the processes running?
<emma> My nautilus just crashed again. This time I found some info in the xsession-errors, could someone take a look? --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56582/
<Liono_> pam is the pluggable authentication modules framework used by some unix(-ish) systems. it logs unsuccessful screen unlock events but not succesful ones in auth.log. i need succesful ones too. can i replace this pam with the one that does logs? or any other solutions    ?
<crhylove> Hi I just got booted into failsafe gnome, after updates.  Any help?
<dogpigeoncow> envoyrising: couldnt find package build-esentials
<crhylove> i mean, regular login just goes right back to login screen after brief black screen.
<urface> Devourer, ps -ax
<crhylove> any idea how to get my regular gnome back?
<DoYouKnow> dogpigeoncow, two "s"
<fredsua> nickrud: open your chat really quick so that I can copy and past the results
<Devourer> urface, thanks.
<jrod> hello
<Overlord_David> Hello.
<jrod> how would someone go about backing up their entire ubuntu system applications and all?
<crhylove> Also, upon boot, the screen seems set to 640x480.
<Osiris2014> any one here in LinuxSouthAustralia?
<nickrud> crhylove: clt-alt-f2 , sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , clt-alt-f7. Should reset everything to normal for you
<crhylove> rather than the normal 1280x 1024
<DoYouKnow> dogpigeoncow, build-essentials
<crhylove> nickrud: thanks!
<Hammer89> Hello... I've been having some issues with stuff initializing properly on my computer... my last issue I couldn't get nautilus to run... and it returned a message saying it was a problem with bonobo-activation-server... so I killed bonobo-activation-server and re-ran it... then everything worked properly.... thing is, this keeps occurring... and I'd appreciate any help I could get in figuring out what the root of the problem is, or an
<Hammer89> y possible fixes
<dogpigeoncow> sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt get install build-essentials
<dogpigeoncow> i mean
<dogpigeoncow> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<DoYouKnow> build-essential
<nickrud> dogpigeoncow: no s on essential
<DoYouKnow> there's no s
<jrod> anyone?
<dogpigeoncow> ooooooh
<DoYouKnow> yeah, lol
<emma> My Nautilus is crashing chronically. I have a pastebin if anyone thinks they could help me figure out what's going on.
<nickrud> DoYouKnow: you said essentials ;p
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: thats my mistake, dunno why i put an s there. installed the package so many times :P
<fredsua> nickrud: is posted now
<nickrud> fredsua: could you tell me the url to look at?
<EnvoyRising> emma. whats the url?
<DoYouKnow> after much discovery, there is apparently an extra s at the end of what you said and an "s" lacking in the meat of the word
<Kalamansi> hello how to configure my 10 statics ip of my isp? I have 4 NICs...i want to use my static isp
<simps> Does anyone know how to add to the clipboard or see the clipboard via terminal commands?
<FourX4Luvn> That is why you 'apt-get install build-essen<tab>'  :)
<fredsua> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56583/
<Overlord_David> I have a few questions about product functionality on Ubuntu... I just ordered a Wifi Link brand Wifi dongle and I'm a bit worried about it not working on my Ubuntu. Also I'd like to know if Gamebridge works on it, and if not what would work to record gameplay vids?
<emma> EnvoyRising,  here it is -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56582/
<fredsua> nickrud: sorry, I'm new at this
<dogpigeoncow> envoyrising: but now it doesnt say anything is installed
<Osiris2014> any one here in LinuxSouthAustralia?
<nickrud> fredsua: no problem. And I'm beginning to think I'm stumped.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: so it says 0 packages to install or that the package can't be found?
<dogpigeoncow> 0 packages to install
<nickrud> fredsua: thinking, sorta
<Overlord_David> Does anyone know about that sort of thing?
<crhylove> It's telling me xserver-xorg is not available, and there is no information available.
<simps> Does anyone know how to add to the clipboard or see the clipboard via terminal commands?
<ac1d> download a networking tool called 'Dynamips' in a .bin form but when i try to use it it says... 'No app suitable for automatically installing this app'
<ac1d> what do i do?
<emma> wow it looks like even the ubuntu-pastebin isn't working right.
<N6REJ> anyone know anything about the ubuntu-studio 64bit not working on install?
<fredsua> nickrud: I ran this software called gxine which does a check of the drive
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: then its already installed it woudl seem
<alanna> hey, I am installing wine, why do I get this while ./configure : checking for C compiler default output file name
<prince_jammys> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<N6REJ> ac 1d .bin is for mac
<EnvoyRising> just need the devel packages to meet dependencies so you can build whatever it is you want to build from source
<alanna> what package do I get for: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nickrud> fredsua: and? gxine is a decent dvd player also
<crhylove> I'm not very good with the command line, is there a way to reconfigure xserver-xorg in the gui?
<ac1d> N6REJ: then what could i use?
<N6REJ> for?
<jeebs> uhm...how do i switch to super user on fluxbuntu?
<nickrud> crhylove: no, you have to use that command to reconfigure X
<ac1d> N6REJ: it only comes in a .bin or a .exe form... and i really need this program called 'Dynmaips' how else could i install it?
<N6REJ> ac 1d i take that back there are some *nix files that are that way too but few
<crhylove> When I did that it said package doesn't exist.
<jrod> @ crhylove try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<fredsua> nickrud: when I run the wizard setup the drive is not found and the DMA is not found
<jrod> * xorg.cong
<prince_jammys> jeebs  sudo <command>
<jrod> *xorg.conf
<Leechzilla> Though my sound works, there is no output from the headphone jack and SPDIF port. Do I need to compile ALSA from source or is there another alternative?
<LiraNuna> <nickrud> crhylove: no, you have to use that command to reconfigure X
<N6REJ> ac1d what is it?
<EnvoyRising> emma i couldn't really gather anything from pastebin except for the obvious "maybe you're opening too much at once" assumption. anyone else got any ideas?
<LiraNuna> I think he means sudo dpkg-reconfigure zxserver-xorg
<fredsua> nickrud: could be something with the DMA?
<Overlord_David> Does anyone know?
<nickrud> fredsua: yeah, it's about the hardware, and I'm not real good at hardware issues.
<ac1d> N6REJ: a cisco networking simulator kind of like Packet tracer except more advanced
<Kalamansi> hello how to install adobe player in ubuntu? so I could read some adobe products
<N6REJ> ac1d: did you check the repository?
<ac1d> N6REJ: nope...
<ac1d> N6REJ: ill have a look
<nickrud> crhylove: you probably mistyped:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg  (or I mistyped, this is spelled correctly)
<N6REJ> and its dynamips
<N6REJ> lol
<EnvoyRising> Leechzilla: i know i always have to change the output under preferences to headphones to get my stuff working
<ac1d> N6REJ: gosh, i have great spelling lol
<EnvoyRising> i assume you've already tried that though
<fredsua> nickrud: if it was working fine in windows xp, do you really think it would be a hardware problem?
<N6REJ> ac1d: http://swik.net/User:blindhog/Tips+and+Tutorials+-+Linux+.%3A+Cisco+%3A.+VOIP/GNS3+-+Installation+Tutorial+for+Linux/b1z43
<nickrud> fredsua: I've got to punt this one myself. When you describe the error, add the exact error from vlc and from gxine to your question
<EnvoyRising> ac1d: its ok, we aren't spelling/grammar junkies here
<Leechzilla> EnvoyRising: How do I do that?
<nickrud> fredsua: reading hardware by linux I mean
<emma> It seems unusual that a person could open too much at once. I'm just opening music. But some times I switch between them quickly. Could it be that when you click on music to open it, it doesn't really close the other one so to speak?
<Kalamansi> how to install a pdf? so I could view pdf files of ebook and flash player?
<N6REJ> nope only said it so he'd find it int he repo
<EnvoyRising> Leechzilla: right click on the volume control in the notification area (top right by default) and click preferences
<Liono_> pam is the pluggable authentication modules framework used by some unix(-ish) systems. it logs unsuccessful screen unlock events but not succesful ones in auth.log. i need succesful ones too. can i replace this pam with the one that does logs? or any other solutions --   ?
<N6REJ> Kalamansi: install the adobe reader from repo or use the one in FF
<EnvoyRising> click on Headphones in the little box at the bottom
<ac1d> EnvoyRising: hehehe, much love!
<Overlord_David> Wow... nobody at all?
<Leechzilla> EnvoyRising: And select Headphones from there? That's it? It's supposed to detect a headphone plugged in instead of me having to do it manually. Not just that, the SPDIF port also doesn't work.
<EnvoyRising> ac1d: now, that might change once you visit the ubuntu-english-class channel\
<fredsua> nickrud: I really like linux ubuntu, but if I can't play a DVD movie on my drive then is worthless
<N6REJ> Overlord_David: what?
<N6REJ> fredsua: ubuntu can play dvd
 * jeebs pounds the keyboard into his face
<chipset> How?
<EnvoyRising> Leechzilla: well, i've had mixed results with mixed hardware. on my desktop it did it automatically, but with this hp laptop (intel hda audio) it didn't
<nickrud> fredsua: don't take my failure as a letdown, I'm no expert on dvd playback. Others that pass through here know a lot more than I do.
<ph0rensic> everyone with their "if I cant X i'm going back to windows..."
<Leechzilla> EnvoyRising: I'm using a laptop too
<nickrud> fredsua: also, you might find some smarter help on #vlc
<Overlord_David> As I asked. I ordered a wifi-link (wifi max) wifi dongle. I'm afraid of it not working. Will it work? And also does game bridge work? If not what could I use for ubuntu to make gameplay videos?
<fredsua> :-) thank you
<EnvoyRising> Leechzilla: ah. then, i've lever really investigated much further, being i don't often use headphones
<selig5> fredsua: get vlc media player, it can play dvds
<ph0rensic> nickrud, he has the latest libdvd and all that?
<EnvoyRising> i'm sure theres a way to automate this
<NigelS> Overlord_David: have you checked the info at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fredsua> nickrud, I'll try going there now
<N6REJ> Overlord_David: your asking if this new engine your designing will work in your chevy!  IDK, nobody does, it depends on the card... check the compatiblity list b4 u buy
<nickrud> ph0rensic: yes, it's not even seeing his dvd's. None of them are. Errors opening them
<jrod> does anyone know how to backup a ubuntu install programs settings included?
<Leechzilla> EnvoyRising: Most importantly, it's SPDIF that I really need to get to work
<N6REJ> jrod: are they encoded in ur region?
<Overlord_David> I don't really understand that kinda stuff.
<Kalamansi> N6REJ: I don't see "adobe" and "FF" words there. I tried to find them
<Leechzilla> !flash
<Devourer> How do I adjust my sound levels?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<EnvoyRising> Leechzilla: well, while not spdif, it appears that just leaving it on headphones lets me autoswitch
<N6REJ> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<EnvoyRising> that is, headphones recognizes when i have it plugged in or not, while all other options seem to ignore head pohones
<N6REJ> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nickrud> EnvoyRising: I see you're discovering the joys of ircing in #ubuntu already
<emma> I often switch between songs but clicking the icons for the songs themselves. Could it be that when I don't let one song finish, and click on another one to start a different one, etc, that this is accumating some how?
<Leechzilla> EnvoyRising: Doesn't work for me :[
<emma> I always assumed that when I cant hear the song playing then it's not open any more.
<EnvoyRising> Leechzilla: well, i hate to do this, but if no one else can give you a hand, the forums are really good
<dogpigeoncow> its not
<dogpigeoncow> its not at all
<Kalamansi> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EnvoyRising> Leechzilla: though, searching them kind of sucks.. google is better ala site:ubuntuforums.org <search term>
<Kalamansi> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<dogpigeoncow> envorising: i needed to install something else to run it called GMP
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: gmp? justa sec
<Overlord_David> What's a chevy anyway?
<dogpigeoncow> so now im installing GMP and after ./configure i do 'make' and nothing happens
<dogpigeoncow> it doesnt know wat i mean
 * N6REJ *smashs head on keyboard*
<jrod> do u have gcc installed?
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: you have to install the gmp dev package
<prince_jammys> emma in nautilus::: Edit> Preferences> Preview> "Preview sound files:" - Never
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: specifically libgmp3-dev
<dogpigeoncow> how?
<Overlord_David> Also I don't even know what a wifi dongle would qualify as on that wiki page.
<EnvoyRising> like you do with all the other packages silly via synaptic OR  sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev
<EnvoyRising> or sudo aptitude lib-gmp3-dev
<qed> i have a 2 partition drive on my laptop from work               -- the 2nd partition is like 60 gigs, does an
<qed>               ubuntu live CD repartition so I wont lose data on               that second partition?  I want to repartition and
<qed>               put a 20gig Ubuntu install on the 2nd partition
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way to revert to my entire filesystem back to how it was when I installed it?
<qed> whoa sorry for how broken that is
<EnvoyRising> qed:  the livecd lets you select which partition to instal onto and how much of that partition to dedicate to ubuntu
<Exershio> hey, I'm having such a hard time right now. I did a fresh install of gutsy, tried doing a binary install of 8.02 radeon drivers, then reverted back and tried using the restricted driver manager to use the proprietary drivers that are in the repository, but it keeps using Mesa! I don't know why it doesn't get the fact I want fglrx
<dogpigeoncow> envoyrising: are those commands the same?
<N6REJ> Overlord_David: if you use a well known wifi card you probably will be fine.  You can always check with the manufacturer to see if they have linux drivers
<tickbee> Anyone have any ideas why one of my hard drives formatted in ext3, would suddenly lose it's partition?  I see the disk as /dev/hdd but there is no /dev/hdd1 anymore.  This drive was part of a software raid 5 using mdadm, somehow ubuntu lost the partition after restarting.  When I do fdisk -l, i can see the /dev/hdd1 though???
<N6REJ> stay away from belkin
<Overlord_David> It isn't a wifi card
<Overlord_David> it's a dongle you plug into the USB port.
<dogpigeoncow> now i need sudo GUile 1.8
<EnvoyRising> dogpigeoncow: essentially. aptitude just remembers dependencies better so that when you uninstall packages you don't have a whole bunch of extra packages left over. supposedly apt-get does this nowadays, but i'm not sure how well
<N6REJ> Overlord_David: dude it is a card!! what do you think is in that dongle??
<Overlord_David> It's designed specificly for things like a PSP or Nintendo DS.
<EnvoyRising> apt-get is the defacto though, so i'd go with that one since you're more familiar with it
<Overlord_David> Heck if I know. hah
<N6REJ> Overlord_David: kk, so you want to use a psp dev on a pc?
<dogpigeoncow> *** Liquid War 6 needs Guile 1.8 (
<dogpigeoncow> now?
<Overlord_David> yeah so I can use X-link Kai
<Overlord_David> but I also use Vonage
<simps> Does anyone know how to add to the clipboard or see the clipboard via terminal commands?
<N6REJ> Overlord_David: why not jsut use a reg wifi card?
<KiD_ChAoS> how can i update my repositories? For instance i want to download and install KDE 4 but if i go to add/remove programs i only see older versions
<N6REJ> trying to save $$?
<EnvoyRising> install that dev package s well dogpigeoncow :(
<Overlord_David> so instead of getting a second router with wireless
<Overlord_David> because they don't seem to have phone jacks
<Overlord_David> this seemed to be the cost effective way.
<dogpigeoncow> yes i know but wat is the command for that? isnt it also some fancy name with nubmers?
<Overlord_David> as it was 10 bucks.
<dogpigeoncow> where do i find the name to use in code
<Magishen> hey guys how do i see what scripts load when ubuntu starts
<N6REJ> wth??? wait a minute what are you talking about lol now you've got me totally lost.....
<EnvoyRising> you have access to your synaptic yet?
<N6REJ> you've already bought the device?
<EnvoyRising> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<qed> so just to clarify, as i understand it, ubuntu comes with partition tools to repartition an existing partition with data on it to prevent data loss, and still install ubuntu assuming enough free space exists?
<qed> is this correct?
<emma> prince_jammys,  oooooh.. That makes a lot of sense. That could really be it!
<emma> prince_jammys,  how do you know all of these things??
<prince_jammys> emma i am a google master :)
<exst_mhua> Is there a good tutorial or article about remote desktop (for accessing & to access) for Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> emma   googled ubuntu flac too many open files
<Magishen> how do i see what starts up when ubuntu starts
<EnvoyRising> prince_jammys: lmao i suppose i always assume people have already tried google before coming here
<emma> prince_jammys,  i really did look around on google for this one, but you must have really looked in the right place.
<Overlord_David> It basicly plugs into my hard wired PC and sends a wireless signal from that.  If vonage sold wireless routers with phone jacks this wouldn't have came up. As my computer can also receive wireless signal.
<prince_jammys> emma i know, the flac is what did it
<exst_mhua> Magishen, under System > Admin > services
<prince_jammys> emma you have been unlucky
<EnvoyRising> flac is a sound codec, right?
<prince_jammys> emma finding all the bugs
<emma> prince_jammys,  i was googling:  nautilus ubuntu crash  and then for a while:  nautilus ubuntu external hard drive.
<mcalautt> hello
<EnvoyRising> hi mcalautt what you need?
<qed> so just to clarify, as i understand it, ubuntu comes with partition tools to repartition an existing partition with data on it to prevent data loss, and still install ubuntu assuming enough free space exists?
<mcalautt> was installing server edition
<emma> prince_jammys,  yeah from my perspective Feisty was so much better :) But I have to believe people when everyone is saying Gutsy is better.
<prince_jammys> emma i know, it was the flac that brought up the post
<EnvoyRising> emma: with google, too vague of searches gets you no where. usually, if you type in the exact error, you'll find an answer pretty quick
<prince_jammys> emma you have been exceptionally unlucky
<mcalautt> skipped over my network card .. said it wasnt detected.
<emma> I always kind of thought I was exceptionally unlucky..
<Magishen> Does anyone know when I start ubuntu why it freezes within like 15 seconds.. is there anyway i can stop this?
<prince_jammys> emma  lol
<EnvoyRising> emma: in fact, i usually just cut and paste from the command line the error i get and get brought to the exact post
<emma> *nods* you guys really have a knack of this.
<tickbee> Anyone have any ideas why one of my hard drives formatted in ext3, would suddenly lose it's partition?  I see the disk as /dev/hdd but there is no /dev/hdd1 anymore.  This drive was part of a software raid 5 using mdadm, somehow ubuntu lost the partition after restarting.  When I do fdisk -l, i can see the /dev/hdd1 though???
<fredsua> need help getting my movie DVDs to work
<KiD_ChAoS> whats the easiest way of installing the KDE desktop enviorment
<exst_mhua> Magishen, heres a good read where to look for apps & services that run during startup http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Speed-up_Ubuntu
<EnvoyRising> KiD_ChAoS: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<samuel> sup guys
<martin_> Someoen just helped me with this the other day, do'h. How do I add a user to a group? I'm trying to run VirtualBox but the user needs root privledges
<KiD_ChAoS> EnvoyRising, will that install all the components to? like my wifi manager and all that
<mcalautt> was installing server edition and it skipped over my network card .. said it wasnt detected... its a known card..  3com 3c509.  do I need a driver disk or something ?
<EnvoyRising> KiD_ChAoS: yeah, just install and log out, then click kde from sessions
<Leechzilla> Though my sound works, there is no output from the headphone jack and SPDIF port. Do I need to compile ALSA from source or is there another alternative to get the latest version?
<mcalautt> u can use usermod to add a user to a groujp
<KiD_ChAoS> EnvoyRising, ok
<mcalautt> usermod -G <group> <username>
<KiD_ChAoS> thank you EnvoyRising
<Magishen> Alright thanks a lot exst_mhua im gonna restart and see if this works..
<exst_mhua> Magishen, np
<EnvoyRising> KiD_ChAoS: np
<EnvoyRising> finally settled down in here, lol
<erudified> Hey all, is Hardy stable enough to use yet?
<Ububegin> hei guys any recommendations for a great theme like Ubuntu-satanic edition like that
<erudified> Last I tried it, I believe XGL was broken (some gtk sudo permissions error?)
<tickbee> If only there was a hard drive/fs guru :(
<erudified> Ububegin, I love the Murrine engine and MurrineLoveGray
<emma> This is really the page that seems to have people with a similar problem as me -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592626&page=3
<emma> so that's good that Ubuntu is aware of this.
<Owner> what kind of shell is goin to use on remote machine we we use "rsh"?
<prince_jammys> emma some general google tips: start with the word "ubuntu" -- paste a chunk of the literal error message (try both within quotes and without) -- if a long error message doesnt work, just a piece that you think is descriptive -- and if that doesnt work, a keyword of what you're doing when the error happens (ie. mounting, playing music) ...
<prince_jammys> emma yes, thats the page
<EnvoyRising> tickbee: yeah, sorry man. you lost me at raid :(
<Ububegin> erudified: engine.... i am just looking for a visual theme...
<prince_jammys> emma but it only turned up early with the keyword "flac" included
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: ya, the problem is i don't know if it's the raid that screwed it up, or ubuntu
<erudified> Yes, GTK has theme engines
<erudified> Murrine uses Cairo for drawing, so it's fast if you have compositing
<erudified> and it looks great, especially with G-Flat SVG icons ;
<EnvoyRising> tickbee: you could always try running a livecd and see if its recognized. that would at least let you know that its a config problem and not hardware failure
<Ububegin> erudfied: hmm, maybe worth a look... tks
<carpediem> Ububegin: what theme are you looking for?
<prince_jammys> emma anyway it doesnt seem that the sound preview thing is fully reliable , but maybe it works
<Owner> how can I get shell name - get name of the shell (bash - csh ,etc) thatm I'm using now ?
<erudified> What version of the FGLRX driver is currently in Hardy?
<prince_jammys> emma that definitely qualifies as a bug
<Ububegin> something like satanic edition... where they change everything like sound, artwork and so forth...
<macogw> Owner: "ps" will show it
<erudified> Last time I tried it, XGL was broken and AIGLX was slow as hell
<macogw> Owner: without any arguments it just shows whats running in that shell
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: it's worth trying, though I'd still be effectively stuck, I have a feeling it's not hardware failure, everything looks fine in fdisk -l, and mdadm is finicky enough that it most likely then not, is part of the problem
<prince_jammys> emma notice that the bonobo thing appears in the same thread
<Owner> oh yeah
<Ububegin> carpediem: something like satanic edition... where they change everything like sound, artwork and so forth...
<EnvoyRising> tickbee:  i know you say mounting fails but have you tried a forced mount?
<carpediem> Ububegin: no such thing, as far as I know.  I could be wrong, but most of the time themes are specific to one part of the overall system
<erudified> carpediem, check out gnome-look.org - like I said, I use the Murrine engine, MurrineLoveGray, and the G-Flat SVG Icon themes, with Kiba dock
<Ububegin> carpediem: Oh, so Ubuntu Satanic is currently the only one... :O
<EnvoyRising> prince_jammys: geez, i thought they were deprecating bonobo anyways :-\
<erudified> if your card supports compositing, it's silly nasty omg fast ;)
<prince_jammys> EnvoyRising: i dont know what it is
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: even forcing it still gives it an error that it can't find it
<erudified> Firefox 3.0b3 is recommended too, it integrates really really nicely with your gnome icon theme
<own1x> Heya, I was wondering if anyone in here has gotten q3.nrg to mount successfully ?
<carpediem> erudified: he said something that includes new sounds.  I've tried every single theme on gnome-look, and as I said, no such thing I know of
<Liono_> pam is the pluggable authentication modules framework used by some unix(-ish) systems. it logs unsuccessful screen unlock events but not succesful ones in auth.log. i need succesful ones too. can i replace this pam with the one that does logs? or any other solutions --   ?
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: it's all really weird, if the partition didn't show up in fdisk -l, i would think something with the hardware is up, but since it shows up fine, and everything looks right, i just don't see what differentiates it from any of my other hard drives which have no problem showing up
<erudified> carpediem, I guess you didn't click the "SYSTEM SOUNDS" button eh? ;)
<Magishen> Oi I restarted and I noticed the file where I can go to my windows documents is gone and ubuntu keeps freezing :l
<Owner> in which file can I set environment variables for all user for sh shell ?
<EnvoyRising> tickbee: damn, i'm stumped. **flashes the hd guru man signal and waits for help**
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: lol, well thanks for the suggestions anyways, i hate problems like this, i don't even know what to google for, it's such an obscure problem, looking for "detect disk but not partition" and things like it gives me nothing useful
<tickbee> irc was my last bastion of hope
<jay-oh-en> wheres java located
<jay-oh-en> sun java
<erudified> which java
<EnvoyRising> jay-oh-en: or if which shows nothing "locate java"
<samuel> is it possible to share a unionfs directory via nfs kernel server?
<simps> Does anyone know how to add to the clipboard or see the clipboard via terminal commands?
<EnvoyRising> tickbee: i hear ya. i just hate when people come here and CAN'T find help. back of my head i'm thinkin "darn, and thats one of the few things we have over microsoft"
<prince_jammys> tickbee: you have a device that you can see with fdisk -l but you cant mount it?
<Magishen> Does anyone have any ideas why Ubuntu keeps freezing on me? It keeps freezing, the only thing I can move is the mouse..anyone?
<Magishen> simps: right click
<erudified> few things? hahah, I guess you haven't tried vista ;)
<tickbee> prince_jammys: yes, it shows up fine in fdisk -l, /dev/hdd and /dev/hdd1, but when i look in /dev, i only see /dev/hdd
<pjm491> Anyone know how to get a Nvidia 8800 Card working in Ubuntu?  I am new to Ubuntu....but it appears that the system is not detecting my card....I found instructions on Google that did not seem to help me...I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and AMD64 bit edition......
<EnvoyRising> erudified: i was assuming that vista wasn't in the consideration as a representation of windows, as much as kde4 isn't a representation of kde or linux :P
<tickbee> prince_jammys: fdisk -l see's all my disks fine, no problems whatsoever, but trying to mount or do anything with /dev/hdd1, all i get is device not found errors
<EnvoyRising> fyi vista came preinstalled on this laptop
<simps> Magishen, but i want it so that i can type a command and it'll show the clipboard
<emma> prince_jammys,  yep I think it's a bug. I posted a message to the last person there, because they still think they have to logout completely to fix it.  I found  you can open a terminal and type killall nautilus and that fixes it as long as restarting does, but without having to interupt any apps.
<thechitowncubs> Can someone tell me if I just completely borked my install, i just uninstalled ldap on my server while i was logged in as a client
<thechitowncubs> and i have no other users on my install besides root
<thechitowncubs> but I can't login as root
<prince_jammys> emma hope it works ... it made sense because i remember you mentioning that you had a lot of music on one drive
<Leechzilla> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erudified> EnvoyRising, Same thing applies to XP - no real shell, circa 1995 UI, weakest file manager on any platform, etc
<Les_Caesars> is there a way I can keep track of what a program does in the terminal? I'm trying to figure out what makes the "EJECT" emblem come up when I hit the eject key. I want to make the same emblem come up in a bash script I'm making
<EnvoyRising> erudified: true. lmao.. imagine my surprise trying to grep on cmd
<emma> Well a goodly amount. 1.7 Gigs in one directory.
<erudified> The only thing any version of windows has going for it is Office and the Adobe suite
<EnvoyRising> erudified: but they have crysis :P
<erudified> Yeah, games, but I think most people have a console nowadays
<thechitowncubs> Anyone have any idea if i can get back into my system
<pjm491> Anyone know how to get a Nvidia 8800 Card working in Ubuntu?  I am new to Ubuntu....but it appears that the system is not detecting my card....I found instructions on Google that did not seem to help me...I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and AMD64 bit edition......
<AtomicSpark> erudified: second
<erudified> Except FPS/RTS folks I suppose
<prince_jammys> tickbee: have you tried mounting it thru fstab?
<EnvoyRising> erudified: let us also keep in mind i was speaking specifically on a community/customer service point of view
<EnvoyRising> speaking of file manager >when will gnome fix the horrible file chooser dialog
<EnvoyRising> ?
<tickbee> prince_jammys: yes, that's how I was normally mounting it, then one time when i restarted, it didn't mount, and hasn't mounted ever since
<erudified> hehehe, I like the type-ahead find in the gnome file dialog
<emma> prince_jammys,  something else I read there sounded like maybe Nautilus starts the preview on mouseover, which would make sense since I putz around with the mouse while I'm sitting here listening, my mouse really goes everywhere.
<thechitowncubs> help please
<thechitowncubs> can i login as root somehow?
<EnvoyRising> as for the person asking about the 8800, download the nvidia proprietary drivers and restart
<prince_jammys> emma yeah
<thechitowncubs> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erudified> emma, check out the nautilus scripts on gnome-look, maybe you can find a replacement?
<erudified> and what the hell are audio previews, any way?
<prince_jammys> tickbee how is it identified in fstab?  as /dev/blah   or UUID?
<dehspehl> EnvoyRising: I believe it's in GTK so you would have to change that manually.
<erudified> I think it's a gnome/nautilus thing, not a gtk thing (could be wrong though)
<pjm491> anyone using a Nvidia 8800 GTS card with Ubuntu?  How did you get it to work properly???
<dehspehl> EnvoyRising: I take it you are talking about the GTKFileChooser or whatever
<EnvoyRising> dehspehl: ha, like the dev team would even accept that as a patch... "but it's too complicated for users" they'd say
<KLin> Can anyone tell me why Gimp 2.2 hangs at the search for plug-ins in version 6.06 (Dapper)?
<EnvoyRising> dehspehl: yes i am
<erudified> EnvoyRising, what's wrong with it?
<erudified> I don't really like the left pane myself
<Leechzilla> How can I update my alsa to the latest version without compiling it from source? I can get it from hardy repositories or something?
<Jigs> hello there, how to change the dual boot menu? i wanna make my xp the as the primary and make my ubuntu as my secondary.. and how to change the time delay?
<tickbee> prince_jammys: Ok, backstory, it's not mounted directly, it's mounted as part of a /dev/md0 device that uses /dev/hdd1, /dev/hde1, /hdev/hdg1, and that uses /dev/md0 uses a UUID loaded from a mdadm.conf
<erudified> I do prefer it to the windows file dialog simply because of the type-ahead find, but in the file path text box, if you put in a directory and hit enter the dialog doesn't switch to that dir, and that is The Suck
<prince_jammys> tickbee: ah
<EnvoyRising> erudified: the pane, the lack of a tree view
<tickbee> prince_jammys: all three of those, hdd1, hde1, hdg1 show up fine in fdisk -l, hde1 and hdg1 show up in the /dev folder, but hdd1 does not
<erudified> EnvoyRising, It may actually be gconf-editable, worth looking into
<EnvoyRising> just seems lacking in features compared to kde's
<dehspehl> EnvoyRising: that's why you have to replace it manually. keeping forks and patches are common in open source, but at least they are possible
<AtomicSpark> here is a question i've been wondering, when installing new software and it comes with dependencies, when uninstalling said software, it doesn't remove the dependencies that it installed. is there any way to get rid of anything safely?
<tickbee> prince_jammys: so when it goes to mount /dev/md0 at startup, it can't find /dev/hdd1, it only sees the other 2
<AtomicSpark> *everything not anything
<erudified> I used to be a KDE user, but they've kinda jumped the shark with KDE4... I go for more of a minimalist desktop, not lacking in eye candy (I love the cube/scale compiz effects, and they're silly fast) but there's minimal screen real estate wasted
<EnvoyRising> dehspehl: i should count my blessings that at least i can change things manually instead of having to wait 3 years for a release that botches it up futher, huh? (**cough, vista** cough)
<erudified> the new KDE dock/menu just eat wayyy to much screen for my taste
<tickbee> prince_jammys: i'm pretty confident "wiping" out the hard drives would fix it so they detect again, but after i setup the raid again, i will most likely be back to square 1
<erudified> I'm sure it'll get much better though
<erudified> I like how compositing is more integral to the desktop
<dehspehl> erudified: no, it won't
<EnvoyRising> erudified: i like e17 myself. i cant wait until that gets into a usable state
<erudified> Yeah, E17 is philosophically where I want to be
<AtomicSpark> erudified: i could never use KVM because everything is way too big for me. :P
<dehspehl> erudified: but someone will make a replacement or we can keep around legacy apps (legacy apps that just so happen to be half of the DE)
<prince_jammys> tickbee: i see. i'm not familiar with that mounting setup.
<dehspehl> EnvoyRising: personally I don't care much for file chooser
<tickbee> prince_jammys: not sure if your familiar with mdadm, but it seems to me, that's there's nothing i can do using mdadm to reassemble it until it can actually SEE the /dev/hdd1 partition, and not being able to see that partition in /dev makes me think something outside of mdadm is affecting it
<erudified> The KDE guys aren't dumb, they're getting the APIs right
<tickbee> prince_jammys: :( well, thanks for trying at least
<ganesh> how to get calender settings in thunderbird
<erudified> when it's all ironed out they'll start to really pull ahead of GNOME again I think, then GNOME will put out 3.0 ;)
<macogw> EnvoyRising: its plenty usable
<AtomicSpark> erudified: what's wrong with gnome?
<prince_jammys> tickbee: yeah i'm sorry.  i'll probably end up learning about that setup by watching what happens with you :)
<erudified> It's not quite configurable enough for my taste
<dehspehl> is it just me or are DEs going back to the idea of "lots of space to put xterms in"
<erudified> I don't really like gnome-terminal very much either, or rhythmbox
<EnvoyRising> macogw: not on its own. the file manager is beyond unstable
<EnvoyRising> not to mention way too simplistic
<AtomicSpark> erudified: didn't know gnome and kde had different terms
<erudified> EnvoyRising, You might like http://rox.sf.net/
<prince_jammys> uh oh desktop war
<tickbee> prince_jammys: lol, everything was working beautifully, until *poof* one time i restarted, and now i have this odd error of a "ghost" partition that's there but not there
<erudified> Yeah, I much prefer konsole and juk
<EnvoyRising> prince_jammys: hardly. i certaintly don't mean it to be anyways
<dehspehl> prince_jammys: it's worse than that
<erudified> Nah, I mean, I don't really use KDE or GNOME
<erudified> I use gnome-session
<prince_jammys> lol
<t0ny-p40> How do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm using?
<prince_jammys> go kde
<EnvoyRising> prince_jammys: i'm not saying "gnome sucks" or "kde sucks"
<dehspehl> t0ny-p40: cat /etc/issue
<erudified> Nautilus is way too slow for me... I use Rox to manage the root window and Kiba-dock for a task manager/start menu
<dehspehl> t0ny-p40: i think...
<t0ny-p40> thanks dehspehl
<macogw> EnvoyRising: oh. i dont use file managers.
<prince_jammys> EnvoyRising: i know, just kidding
<erudified> I probably use compiz window grouping more than anyone alive lol
<prince_jammys> macogw: console only?
<EnvoyRising> macogw: hard core command line person yeah?
<AtomicSpark> lol console only desktop
<macogw> EnvoyRising: yes
<AtomicSpark> funny
<macogw> prince_jammys: ^
<prince_jammys> i use them les and less myself
<AtomicSpark> erudified: nautilus slow? are you kidding me? do you remember xp/vista?
<erudified> AtomicSpark, try using Rox for a few minutes
<erudified> Nautilus is dead slow ;) it blocks when generating previews, etc
<mithro> where can I find information about creating diverts in debs?
<EnvoyRising> macogw: maybe some day i'll be as good as you then, but i'm spoiled :| at least with file operations
<CrazyPhil_> Hi. Do they exist a program to view powerpoint .pss and .ppt that don't require wine? (I only know PPTView and he require it..)
<EnvoyRising> i did go through a "command line only web browsing is the sh**" phase for about a week thioguh, lol
<AtomicSpark> CrazyPhil_: open office should beable to open them. :\ not sure.
<EnvoyRising> CrazyPhil_: open offic or koffice
<EnvoyRising> AtomicSpark: your'e right
<dehspehl> erudified: i haven't found a single non trivial app that doesn't block on images and etc
<mithro> a google for things like "apt divert" and "dpkg divert" didn't turn up much useful
<AtomicSpark> erudified: so explain this blocking of previews?
<erudified> dehspehl, ones that spawn separate threads and load the previews lazily allow you to do whatever you want while previews are getting generated
<CrazyPhil_> Open office open them in "editing" mode.. :\ I am looking for a slide show mode.. maybe an open office option?
<amenado> CrazyPhil_-> you can put the openoffice into slide mode after
<erudified> Nautilus just freezes while it loads however many image previews are in the dir
<Jigs> is it ok to used firestarter as my firewall?
<dehspehl> erudified: well perhaps my box just sucks at multithreaded and it's really the time to fork
<CrazyPhil_> amenado, ok! ty :)
<dehspehl> erudified: err, the time it takes to fork is what I'm noticing
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<buffdaemon> hello shashi sir
<AtomicSpark> erudified: huh. havent seen this problem. :P maybe i'm not stressing it enough.
<erudified> dehspehl, it doesn't matter how long it takes to init the thread or fork or whatever
<magick> I'm having trouble booting. Specifically, it takes 10 minutes to boot. I tried bootchart, but its before bootcharg loads as bootchart shows only 23s or so. "Starting up..." appears for 10 minutes before it actually boots. If I disable ACPI, it boots up quickly.
<chrisb_> does anyone know how i can speed up a build  other than make -jn
<chrisb_> ?
<ac1d> help! i need to install 'Dynamips' but... i can only find a .bin and a source file... so how do i compile things from source?
<erudified> AtomicSpark, download 3000+ images, stick them in a directory, browse to it, change a few, upload it, etc, it becomes obvious quickly
<erudified> manage images with subversion and update, half the directory changes, etc
<AtomicSpark> hmm. makes sense.
<erudified> it does the same thing with text file previews, it's less noticable though
<ac1d> compiling source code in Ubuntu how do i do it?
<prince_jammys> +compile | ac1d
<Ububegin> where is this located... System->Preferences->Appearance ... is this gutsy..but i have fiesty.. so where can i find it
<erudified> and, uh, i feel like text file previews are pretty retarded anyways so I just turn them off =(
<prince_jammys> !compile | ac1d
<ubotu> ac1d: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<n2diy> acld, download the file, and read the README docs.
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: what are you trying to change?
<plong0> clear
<plong0> hello friends
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark   sorry to call you out, but do you know how to speed up a build process?
<plong0> oh wait, I am not in the terminal any more
<Ububegin> prince_jammys: Gnome-themes
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: Pref->Themes
<plong0> I am having a problem with my boot after performing a dist-upgrade
<AtomicSpark> chrisb_: build process of what?
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: is it there?
<EnvoyRising> chrisb_: speed up the build process: play a round of urban terror or some other addictive thing
<liran> hey im trying to compile apache 2.2.*
<Ububegin> prince_jammys: but i cant seem to ubuntu satanic there... i just followed the tutorial and installed it... :|
<liran> and im getting this error while configuring
<liran> /bin/bash: /root/httpd-2.2.8/srclib/pcre/configure: No such file or directory
<liran> configure failed for srclib/pcre
<liran> what i need to do  to fix this
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: mm i don't know.  some downloaded themes dont seem to work
<ac1d> ubotu: need some help compiling
<EnvoyRising> liran, can you paste the exact command you use and the output to pastebin?
<plong0> liran: do you have pcre in your /root/httpd-2.2.8/srclib directory?
<P1ro> what is the default root passwod atfer the install of ubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: that is the correct way to install them
<towlie> has anyone here installed an encrypted ubuntu partition
<ac1d> ubotu: i need help compiling this file here: http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/dynamips/dynamips-0.2.7.tar.gz
<nickrud> !root | P1ro (there is none)
<ubotu> P1ro (there is none): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TurtleOfDoom> P1ro: :there is no root password
<Ububegin> prince_jammys: :( ... so much for that $hit...
<chrisb_> @EnvoyRising   haha...  I like it!
<plong0> towlie, don't forget to bring a toweeeel
<liran> plong0: yes there is a dir called pcre in srclib
<ac1d> need help compiling this file here: http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/dynamips/dynamips-0.2.7.tar.gz
<ac1d> please help
<towlie> lol
<AtomicSpark> is he talking to ubotu? lols
<plong0> liran, it has the configure file in it?
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: :) sorry
<towlie> i set up ubuntu with an encrypted partition but i forgot the encryption password...
<plong0> towlie, happens to me all the time lol
<AtomicSpark> towlie: you're sol sorry. :)
<liran> plong0: nop
<plong0> liran, that is your problem then
<towlie> sol because its encrypted ?
<prince_jammys> ac1d: did you read the link?
<liran> plong0: why its empty then? i downloaded the source from apache website
<plong0> liran, what is inside of that directory?
<liran> plong0: nothing
<TurtleOfDoom> towlie: without the password there is nothing you can do, that's the entire point of encryption
<Ububegin> prince_jammys: yeah nway i followed this page.... http://happylinuxthoughts.blogspot.com/2007/10/ubuntu-satanic-edition.html.... hmm, wat went wrong... though the visuals look impressive...
<fuffalo> how do i make a wine application go in full screen?  currently my top and bottom bar are overtop of it
<towlie> ok
<nickrud> liran: have you looked at the docs in the build directory?
<ac1d> prince_jammys: yeap, i did, i dont understand im still to much of a linux newb
<AtomicSpark> man this sucks. i can't get ubuntu to work in kvm now.
<prince_jammys> ac1d what is that package you are trying to install?
<plong0> liran, you could maybe try downloading the pcre modules from pcre.org (make sure you get the write version!) and extracting them to that directory
<erudified> Vista could have been pretty awesome if they'd made WinFS as cool as it sounded and incorporated Interix (basically a Unix kernel running alongside NT)
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark   i'm building Ubuntu from source, and I know I can use make -jn, but I'm wondering if there's another way
<erudified> And that Monad shell, that sounded kickass too
<liran> plong0: thanks i will try
<plong0> liran, if you don't need pcre, you could comment that line out.... or maybe read the docs, there is probably a command line option to disable it
<erudified> Instead they left everything that was remotely interesting out of it and added ribbons to office
<erudified> ./configure --help|grep pcre
 * TurtleOfDoom actually likes the ribbons
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: this theme - is it a login theme?
 * AtomicSpark likes the ribbons too
<erudified> hahaha
<ac1d> prince_jammys: im trying to get Dynamips working
 * AtomicSpark some of them... somtimes finding something is hard
<nickrud> ac1d: basically sudo provides user access to things that normally require a root password, on a user or command basis, as configured. In ubuntu, the first user has rights to run everything, with his/her own password
<ac1d> prince_jammys: I can conly find source tho
<erudified> I didn't make any ribbon value judgements ;) I just feel the other stuff was a bit more... integral
<Ububegin> prince_jammys: login, gnome, screensaver and etc... all together...
<liran> how can i extract tar.gz to the same directory that im on ?
<nickrud> liran: tar xf <file>
<plong0> liran, it's always a good idea to read - and understand - the docs when installing...  or else find a tutorial on the web (probably loads for installing apache2)
<prince_jammys> !info dynamips | ac1d
<ubotu> ac1d: dynamips (source: dynamips): Cisco 7200/3600/3725/3745/2691 Router Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.2.7-1 (gutsy), package size 316 kB, installed size 896 kB
<TurtleOfDoom> liran: tar -xzf filename
<erudified> tar xzf <file>
<prince_jammys> ac1d: that?
<n2diy> liran, are you in Nautilus?
 * AtomicSpark wants ribbons in open office
<ac1d> prince_jammys: duno, what does that do? sorry, really really big linux newb here
<ac1d> ubotu: yes!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ac1d> ubotu: thats whay i need
<plong0> I was wondering if anyone could help me... having a bit of a weird problem after dist-upgrade
<prince_jammys> ac1d: hey
<nickrud> ac1d: ubotu is a bot :)
<prince_jammys> ac1d:  ubotu is bot :)
<erudified> What version of Gnome is in Hardy?
<ac1d> prince_jammys: dam it, i just worked that out :p
<prince_jammys> jinx
<ac1d> prince_jammys: lol
<Newbuntu2> hello all
<TurtleOfDoom> !hi | Newbuntu2
<ubotu> Newbuntu2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prince_jammys> ok ac1d: you can get it from apt-- you dont need to compile it yourself
<prince_jammys> ac1d: do you know how to do that?
<EnvoyRising> grrr! i love ruby, but there seems to be no community outside of rails.. its all python :(
<Newbuntu2> I'm moving my server from gentoo to ubuntu, and I want to add my RAID 5 array. can anyone help me so I don't lose all my information?
<nickrud> !info libgnomeui-0 hardy
<liran> i meant how i extract the files from the tar.gz to be in the same directory that im on and not create a new dir
<ubotu> libgnomeui-0 (source: libgnomeui): The GNOME 2 libraries (User Interface) - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.91-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 240 kB, installed size 736 kB
<ac1d> prince_jammys let me guess... sudo apt-get dynamipcs?
<ac1d> without the c
<plong0> my /dev/hda1 drive doesn't show up after I upgraded...  it boots grub off it, but then ends up in my ubuntustudio install on sdb1 and I have no way to get to hda1
<nickrud> erudified: 2.21.91
<prince_jammys> ac1d: sudo apt-get install dyn.....
<erudified> thanks!
<prince_jammys> ac1d like that
<erudified> I was thinking it'd have 2.6
<EnvoyRising> ac1d: when in doubt, apt it out
<n2diy> EnvoyRising: have you checked out #ruby-lang?
<AtomicSpark> EnvoyRising: I just just PHP. I am a simple guy. :P
<erudified> 2.22 is slated for inclusion I take it?
<nickrud> erudified: that's gtk
<sleepwalk> hey could ANYONE please tell me the best way to rebuild my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file???  My current video settings are correct, but when I reboot I loose the setup...I also noticed some minor errors in the xorg.conf file.  ANY ideas???
<TurtleOfDoom> liran: you could just move the file after you extract it
<EnvoyRising> n2diy: no, was in ruby. i'll give it a shot, thanks!
<prince_jammys> ac1d: and if doesnt work, it's because you need to enable "multiverse" in System->Admin->Software sources
<nickrud> !info libgtk2.0-0 hardy | erudified
<ubotu> erudified: libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.8-1 (hardy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<ac1d> prince_jammys: okay, done... know where does it install to on a linux machine?
<n2diy> EnvoyRising: GL
<towlie> hey guys
<prince_jammys> ac1d somewhere inside /usr/share , probably
<plong0> hey towlie
<erudified> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.6/ they are confusing =(
<towlie> who told me that u was sol
<prince_jammys> ac1d why?
<towlie> i
<ac1d> prince_jammys: see if it works
<nickrud> erudified: ah, that's really really old :)
<prince_jammys> ac1d: try installing it now
<erudified> ahh, 2.22 is newer than 2.6? hehe
<erudified> 2.06 I guess
<nickrud> erudified: read that way, yes
<towlie> plong0,  were you the one who said I was sol cause i forgot my password ?
<ac1d> prince_jammys: i did the apt-get but now how do i get into it?
<plong0> towlie, no, I was the one who reminded you to bring a towel
<Newbuntu2> help with starting my RAID array, anyone?
<own1x> is there a bash command that will display your current kernal build?
<nickrud> own1x: uname -a
<starked> Would anyone here know how to get SDL working with Anjuta?
<erudified> nickrud, can you comment on fglrx/xgl? Last I tried hardy, it seemed to use aiglx and maybe the xrender drawing backend? It was much much slower than xgl/fglrx on 7.10
<towlie> lol
<prince_jammys> ac1d: check to see if you have something new inside your menus
<towlie> im back in ubuntu
<own1x> thanks
<n2diy> nickrud: uname -a
<nickrud> erudified: not in hardy, no
<samuel> anyone know why a unionfs directory cannot be exported with nfs??? whats the problem with this?
<erudified> xgl wouldn't work at all (some gtk sudo error)
<nickrud> n2diy: lol
<prince_jammys> ac1d: probably in "internet"
<EnvoyRising> jeez, it took me forever to remember GL was not just openGL but also good luck
<ac1d> prince_jammys: nope
<prince_jammys> does gnome use internet or networking in the menus?
<prince_jammys> menu names
<nickrud> erudified: but I did find that the aiglx in the fglrx from ati sucked
<n2diy> nickrud: wrong nick, right answer, :)
<prince_jammys> ac1d: mmm
<ac1d> prince_jammys: when  i ran the apt-get it says 'dynamips is already the newest version.'
<erudified> Yeah, very disappointing
<prince_jammys> ac1d: ah you had it installed already
<nickrud> n2diy: I read my post three times, looking for the error.
<prince_jammys> try typing --> dynamips
<n2diy> nickrud: things move fast here.
<ac1d> prince_jammys: did that
<prince_jammys> ac1d: did anything happen?
<EnvoyRising> ok, so now i have a question, what would case me to get automatically logged out every few hours or so?
<ac1d> prince_jammys: nup, but im trying a 'remove' then 'install' it again
<prince_jammys> ac1d i dont think you need to
<alanna> Whenever I attempt to start a song in amarok or kaffeine, it just freezes. I downloaded the newest version of ALSA, still nothin
<starked> Would anyone here know how to get SDL working with Anjuta?
<MagoonD> I am having problems mounting some usb flash drives in gutsy, specifically ones with fat or fat32 but other drives that are the same filesystem work can someone help me?
<nickrud> ac1d: if you're removing for a reinstall, do a 'complete removal' in synaptic, or sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> (that gets configuration files as well)
<prince_jammys> nickrud: do you know anything about that package?
<nickrud> prince_jammys: enough to know it's about cisco :)
<Jigs> hello there, how to change the dual boot menu? i wanna make my xp as the primary and make my ubuntu as my secondary.. and how to change the time delay?
<exst_mhua> alanna, check if the song is not corrupted, or try other working songs to see if the player is not broken
<prince_jammys> nickrud: he installed it, doesnt appear in the menus, wants to access it
<ac1d> prince_jammys: still not working :(
<achandrashekar> hello...i installed an ldap server on ubuntu...and after reboot...it locks up on boot and drops to a terminal login..can someone aid?
<AtomicSpark> nickrud: know how to remove the dependencies if the program installed added them (not being used by another)?
<ac1d> prince_jammys: no idea where it is
<ogre> i am trying to compile ettercap because the repos have a stripped down version. i tried "make" but am getting this error make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.    I am in correct directory with makefile in there
<nickrud> prince_jammys: any docs probably would be in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<alanna> exst_mhua: nope, the songs are working and I tried other songs. Could it be because I don't have an mp3 decoder?
<EnvoyRising> ogre, you have to ./configure first. besides that, you should make sure you're in the correct directory
<nickrud> AtomicSpark: if they aren't used by anything else,  sudo apt-get autoremove should do it
<exst_mhua> alanna, that's possible
<n2diy> ogre: try ./make
<ogre> EnvoyRising:  already did ./configure
<prince_jammys> ac1d: yes, read what nickrud said::: also try typing dyn(and then the tab key to see if it autocompletes)
<CarlFK> i installed u-server, then installed ubuntustudio-video, but I have no desktop   what is the quickest way to install a desktop, (gnome is fine, just don't want all the apps, like openoffice
<ogre> n2diy:  no luck
<AtomicSpark> nickrud: wow thanks. i just removed 100mb worth of crap lol
<n2diy> CarlFK: use the Alternate CD
<EnvoyRising> ogre: and no errors
<erudified> CarlFK, installing gnome-panel ought to get most of the desktop
<ac1d> prince_jammys: yeap dynamips is in there
<Newbuntu2> how do I check if my system detects my harddrives? (ie, how do I look at my IDE bus)
<erudified> CarlFK, gnome-panel, nautilus, and maybe apt-cache search gnome-session and get any session management packages
<n2diy> ogre: try sudo ./make?
<ac1d> prince_jammys: got a couple of changelog.debian.gz files and suc
<prince_jammys> ac1d: what kind of files are they?
<nickrud> CarlFK: sudo apt-get install xorg metacity gnome-panel (yeah, gnome-panel seems a good entrypoint for gnome)
<ogre> EnvoyRising:  that must be it. for some reason its saying i need libpcap but I already have it
<ac1d> prince_jammys: readme.debian
<mkquist> Jigs: get ur answer yet?
<ogre> n2diy: its saying no such file or dir
<prince_jammys> ac1d: try ::: man dynamips (or whatever the exact name is)
<ac1d> prince_jammys: okay
<ac1d> i g2g but i shall try again after tafe
<nickrud> ac1d: readme.debian is always a good start
<ac1d> prince_jammys: thanks tho
<exst_mhua> alanna, this might help w/ your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520036
<ac1d> prince_jammys: i shall try
<Jigs> not yet sir by am am reading now in the forum looking for answer
<n2diy> ogre: did you install build-dev?
<nickrud> ogre: try installing libpcap-dev
<CarlFK> thnaks guys
<erudified> build-essential ?
<livefoniks> Judy Garland?
<mkquist> Jigs: just edit your menu.lst in /boot/grub
<EnvoyRising> ogre: you'll need the libpcap-dev package
<Owner_> is there any command that return shell Name that we are currently work (just return the shell name nothing else)
<mkquist> Jigs: and its better to direct you answer at the person u are talking to.
<Jigs> ok ty
<orph_> hi, my ubuntu install is completely hosed, and the install CD requires a reformat.  Is this the place to get help?
<ogre> n2diy: ahh its libpcap-dev that im missing. im almost positive
<nickrud> Owner_: what do you mean by the shell name? like bash?
<Jigs> sorry dont have an idea... how to make it yellow :D
<prince_jammys> ac1d check this::::  http://7200emu.hacki.at/viewtopic.php?p=18350&sid=1887977156ddb87a151ed819f6826d48
<n2diy> ogre: GL
<Owner_> nickrud yes
<EnvoyRising> ruby-lang was scary
<mkquist> Jigs: just start typing there nic and hit tab should autocomplete their name for u
<nickrud> Owner:  env | grep SHELL
<EnvoyRising> they're so...unfriendly
<Jigs> mkquist: ok thats the secret thnx
<EnvoyRising> i guess they all can't be ubuntu-like communities **sigh**
<mkquist> Jigs: np... =)
<nickrud> sounds like they're debian types
<Owner_> ok thx
<mkquist> orph_: this would be that place
<plong0> what's wrong with debian, nickrud?
<erudified> greycat is wrong with #debian lol
<erudified> I've been flaming that guy since 96
<nickrud> plong0: not debian, #debian. Should have been specific
<Jigs> mkquist: sir another question... is grub had trouble with NTFS format in dual boot system?
<plong0> ohh
<plong0> lol
<mkquist> uh oh... flame war?
<plong0> I've never been
<erudified> hahaha
<erudified> nah he's a good guy
<plong0> should I?
<erudified> I just like to screw with him
<Jigs> mkquist: got an error 18 last yesterday
<Jigs> mkquist: yesterday i mean
<plong0> Jigs, that means she was too young
<mkquist> Jigs: im not sure what you mean 'is grub had trouble with NTFS format in dual boot system?'... not usually, linux will usually see the other install, but sometimes it does need help... is that what you mean?
<achandrashekar> ldap install issue...part 2...after rebooting the master ldap server, the system hangs at the following "Starting kernel log daemon"
<achandrashekar>  can someone help?
<EnvoyRising> ooh ooh flame war! whats the topic this time?
<mkquist> Jigs: if it booted before, then it should still boot.
<mkquist> Jigs: has it booted windows before for you?
<plong0> EnvoyRising, sex kittens who forget to wear mittens
<Jigs> mkquist: yes, but after i installed xubuntu then restart then updated then start, problem came out... grub error 18
<anrky> can i boot ubuntu off a cd?
<orph_> mkquist: okay, so i don't want ot reformat and my dependencies are totally messed up.  glib seeems to have missing symbols, gconftool-2 fails, half the .debs are removed and the other half failed to install or remove
<EnvoyRising> plong0: oh. i know nothing of the mitten-less kitten variety. i'll sit thisone out
<plong0> anrky, yes
<anrky> or does it have to be installed?
<mkquist> plong0: lol, no help, but funny =p
<nickrud> anrky: yes
<n2diy> anrky: yes
<mkquist> orph_: what did you do?
<nickrud> anrky: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , get the desktop cd
<orph_> mkquist: tried to update to gutsy from a system i've been updating since breezy
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone got Kontact to work with exchange? evolution can why Kontact?
<anrky> ok, so i just download it, burn it on cd, and i can boot from it, without installing it or anything
<MagoonD> I cannot mount a fat32 usb hard drive it says invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume does any1 know how to fix this?
<plong0> anrky: yes
<orph_> mkquist: it was a functioning feisty before the mess
<anrky> cool...thanks!
<nickrud> anrky: it will boot on most systems. Ones with really recent video cards might not run, or other recent hardware
<plong0> anrky:  there will be a desktop icon to install it if you want to
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone got Kontact to work with exchange? evolution can why Kontact?
<anrky> i rather just boot from d
<n2diy> KiD_ChAoS: I don't use either of them, try korganizer?
<anrky> cd*
<mkquist> orph_: wow thats a load, I'd say at this point it would probably be quicker to just back up ur stuff and install gutsy.  I mean you could probably fix it, but it would probably take longer to sort it out.
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: possibly because no one's written a plugin for kontact?
<plong0> anrky: I made a usb thumbdrive boot ubuntu.  it was cool.
<anrky> atleast till i'm really comfortable with it
<anrky> a thumbdrive?
<orph_> mkquist: there's no --ignore-depends-and-reinstall-the-world option to dpkg? :-)
<anrky> do you need something special for that?
<KiD_ChAoS> nickrud, write me a plugin real quick...
<plong0> anrky: it has been my experience you'll never get really comfortable with it till you "take the plunge" so to speak and load it full time
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: a plugin
<MagoonD> anyone I know its now hard to do i just need to find out how to mount the drive?
<KiD_ChAoS> lol
<plong0> yeah it took a bit of work to get going... there was a tutorial.  I'd suggest just go for the standard CD/DVD edition for now.
<anrky> i know what you mean, but i just wanna give it a test drive first, know what i mean?
<plong0> yeah
<EnvoyRising> MagoonD: sudo mount <partition> <mount point>
<plong0> have you ever used linux before?
<plong0> or a mac?
<anrky> i've used unix
<anrky> did webhosting
<anrky> worked with unix servers
<plong0> oh k... so you know your way around the terminal a bit then?
<Jigs> mkquist: ryt now am using ubuntu in this machine... in my other machine, am trying to install ubuntu but no luck it always stop in 57% when installing.. so i planned to install it with xubuntu.. and it was successfully.. xp and xubuntu installed nicely, but after xubuntu updated, grub 18 error came out to that machine
<nickrud> MagoonD: did you ever have that drive mounting automatically?
<anrky> yea
<MagoonD> EnvoyRising, how do I find out the partion and mount point
<ogre> EnvoyRising:  heres is the output for ./configure http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56587/
<plong0> that's definitely a big head start on most people
<anrky> i bet...lol
<plong0> you might find ubuntu coddles you a bit :P
<MagoonD> nickrud, no I did not but in win xp it works fine
<MagoonD> its formatted as fat32
<EnvoyRising> MagoonD:  fdisk -l
<nickrud> MagoonD: well, that leaves out the idea I had about why it didn't automount
<anrky> yea i've heard alot of good things about ubuntu
<EnvoyRising> as for mount point, thats for you to decide. you may have to make it actually
<anrky> really looking forward to giving it a shot
<EnvoyRising> mkdir /mount/<any name you want>
<MagoonD> ok thanks let me try that
<sleepwalk> hey could ANYONE please tell me the best way to rebuild my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file???  My current video settings are correct, but when I reboot I loose the setup...I also noticed some minor errors in the xorg.conf file.  ANY ideas??? xorg.conf file at: http://pastebin.com/m7f70ba81
<plong0> yeah, ubuntu is sweet.
<nickrud> EnvoyRising: /media is the normal place in ubuntu (puts an icon on the desktop)
<Owner_> how set environment variables permanently in BASH ?
<orph_> anrky: why not just boot the live cd? it'll let you play with the desktop, run apps and firefox to browse the web, etc
<mkquist> Jigs: did it boot after the update to linux?
<erudified> I think Ubuntu has image problems ;) It should look cooler!
<Jigs> mkquist: yes sir
<chrisb_> @sleepwalk  what happens to the setup?
<plong0> I want my Ubuntu to look like sex
<mkquist> Jigs: if it did, then grub is probably confused about where windows is...
<nickrud> Owner: add the definition to ~/.bashrc
<Jigs> mkquist: aw
<n2diy> Owner: ~/.bashrc?
<erudified> Yes, a default ubuntu installation should be capable of getting your average nerd laid
<Owner> nickrud I wanna do that for all users not just for a specific user how can I do that?
<anrky> orph_: what do you mean?
<Jigs> mkquist: anyway... i formatted it again, i changed it fat32
<plong0> erudified, anytime I mention linux to girls they seem to get a bit awkward
<mkquist> Jigs: changed what?
<EnvoyRising> nickrud: grr.. damned gentoo/other linux habits
<chrisb_> sleepwalk:    are your settings going back to what they were, or are they just failing?
<nickrud> Owner: add it to /etc/bash.bashrc
<erudified> personal qualities such as dedication, willingness to commit, parenting abilities, etc, should be conveyed by the default Ubuntu theme
<Jigs> mkquist: i changed it to fat32
<orph_> anrky: if you download and burn the ubuntu install CD, then boot it, you'll get a fully functional Ubuntu desktop you can play with without installing anything
<Owner> alright thnk
<mkquist> Jigs: you didnt need to reformat ur windows drive... =\
<lynxx> alright just installed xbuntu and updated it...but what do i need to play the dvix codec...
<EnvoyRising> ogre: you need libnet-dev..let me look for the exact name real quick
<nickrud> EnvoyRising: 99.44% of what you know transfers, it's always the little stuff that trips :)
<Jigs> mkquist: thats sad i already did...
<plong0> erudified, I'd prefer if my default Ubuntu theme was a naked lady
<orph_> anrky: if you like it, you can click the "Install" link on the desktop and it'll run you through the process of getting it on your hard drive
<Darkmystere> OMG i keep getting readonly file system!
<Darkmystere> Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user gnome configuration directory `/root/.gnome2_private/': Read-only file system
<Darkmystere> or
<ste-foy> Thank you for your help Jigs
<erudified> plong0, but not just any naked lady, a marilyn monroe type, a real classic beauty, not showing it all, just enough to get the job done
<Jigs> mkquist: anyway... if thats happens again, what sould i do?
<Darkmystere>  man nano
<Darkmystere> man: can't create a temporary filename: Read-only file system
<anrky> orph_: right thats my plan, i want to run it off cd first, and if i like it i'll install it all the way alter
<anrky> later*
<Jigs> mkquist: *should
<mkquist> Jigs: well, now your best bet is to reinstall windows, then reinstall grub, in that order, let windows take over (it will on install), but then reinstalling grub will let you boot both
<plong0> erudified, of course... maybe Tux peaking out mischieviously from under her skirt
<Darkmystere> Well i was trying to boot windows partion...
<Darkmystere> from a VM
<orph_> anrky: good thing people have been working on making that exact desire work :)
<mkquist> Jigs: prob just edit your menu.list in /boot/grub, probably would have fixed it...
<Indiadev_Techie> Darkmystere: wht happend ???
<MagoonD> EnvoyRising, nickrud that worked when i mounted it using sudo
<Darkmystere> Idk...
<Indiadev_Techie> Darkmystere: can u repeat ur question ???
<plong0> erudified, Tux holding a pear of Ubuntu panties in his beak
<EnvoyRising> the person that was trying to ./configure.. the package you need to install is c alled libnet6-1.3-0-dev
<Darkmystere> Even Ktorrents says readonly file system.......
<plong0> wait... pair, not pear
<erudified> I've been thinking of packaging up my peculiar Rox/Murrine/Firefox 3.0b3/Compiz/Kibadock setup
<mkquist> Jigs: off to go reinstall windows now, would be my guess on what u should do
<Darkmystere> Everything i do that has to right something to file system it comes back saying readonly file system
<Darkmystere> How can i fix this?
<erudified> G-Flat SVG Icons with some OSX style icons in the mix
<plong0> pears are fruits... but not my preferred eating selection
<Jigs> mkquist: ok ok thank you man
<erudified> It's hot.
<nickrud> erudified:  the erudite edition?
<EnvoyRising> Darkmystere: you'll have to put sudo before your commands then
<plong0> mkquist: you'll be installing windows for hooours
<mkquist> Jigs: check back
<anrky> Quit IRC:/quit Leaving
<Jigs> mkquist: thank you very much
<erudified> Sure ;) hehe
<Darkmystere> i tried that...
<Indiadev_Techie> Indiadev_Techie: whats the filesystem of that partition...
<mkquist> plong0: oh come on, it's not that bad...
<anrky> Quit IRC
<Darkmystere> when i do sudo nautilus it gives me:Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user gnome configuration directory `/root/.gnome2_private/': Read-only file system
<mkquist> Jigs: g/l and def check back before u do that again =p
<Darkmystere> A couple mins ago it wasnt read only :/
<EnvoyRising> Darkmystere: altternatively, if its something you have to write to frequently, change permissions of that particcular folder by chmoding it
<plong0> mkquist: kind of it is... too much rebooting when you start installing patches and junk
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<tigran> hey, how come etherwake nor wakeonlan work, is it a bug?
<plong0> n2diy: you have a comm port modem?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: try sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/<device>
<feysalus> hello!
<^CatMan^> i am having problems with getting kcron to actually run a program like it is suppossed to... how do i make it work?
<Darkmystere> EnvoyRising: Err....It just started doing this
<plong0> n2diy: does it go beep-beep-boop
<n2diy> plong0: yes I do. Yes it does.
<MagoonD> how do I list all my drives fdisk -l only lists the external ones connected?
<EnvoyRising> oh, well like nickrud said try remounting
<feysalus> how do I create a link to 'Filesystem' in the 'Places' menu, when I drag the shortcut from that computer folder it creates a link in the taskbar
<Darkmystere> brb
<n2diy> MagoonD: lshw?
<mkquist> plong0: necessary evils im afraid
<ogre> EnvoyRising: libnet6-1.3-0-dev said it couldnt find package
<plong0> n2diy: oh no.  I think it might be broken then.  If it was working, it'd be going boop-beep-beep
<ubuntu> does any1 here use kino?
<erudified> Ubuntu Bug #1 is great ;)
<Owner> I have an ubuntu box , and I have a dedicated Server which is freebsd , in my freebsd for all useres i specified a specifi value for a env. variables. when I use this command "rsh microsoft8.com echo $PVM_ROOT" on my ubuntu it works and ask me for enter password and after the password it give me empty string value :( so whats wrong with this?
<mkquist> plong0: oh well, done now...
<erudified> More open source projects should be that ambitious
<EnvoyRising> ogre: then open up your synaptic and search for libnet
<plong0> mkquist: you're right, windows is evil
<EnvoyRising> then find a package that ends in -dev and install that
<MagoonD> n2diy, lshw lists all the hardware
<EnvoyRising> then retry your ./configure
<n2diy> plong0: it works after a shutdown, but not a restart. And I have two of them, and they both behave the same.
<^CatMan^> i am having problems with getting kcron to actually run a program like it is suppossed to... how do i make it work?
<Javid> ubuntu bug #1?
<plong0> n2diy: boop-beep-beep :)
<erudified> haha yeah
<n2diy> MagoonD: sorry, brain cramp, ifconfig?
<erudified> "Microsoft has a majority market share"
<erudified> =)
<Javid> hehe
<plong0> and are therefore evil
<nickrud> ^CatMan^: you'll probably get better kde help in #kubuntu
<Owner> I have an ubuntu box , and I have a dedicated Server which is freebsd , in my freebsd for all useres i specified a specifi value for a env. variables. when I use this command "rsh microsoft8.com echo $PVM_ROOT" on my ubuntu it works and ask me for enter password and after the password it give me empty string value :( so whats wrong with this?
<MagoonD> lol n2diy ifconfig gives ipconfig
<Javid> "addressed in 12.04 patch"
<^CatMan^> nobody there knows how either?
<nickrud> !bug 1
<MagoonD> n2diy, i need to know how to list out my hard drives and their set partition
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<^CatMan^> been there, done that
<plong0> ^CatMan^: are you really a cat?
<^CatMan^> plong0: no
<joanki> if i am logging on to a remote server through ssh, how do i move files from my computer ot the shell i am logged in to remotely?
<Indiadev_Techie> erudified: yes it does have majority of market shares...but that doesnt mean it will be for ever...linux (ubuntu n other linux os) r gaining popularity....
<plong0> ^CatMan^: oh. like cats.  they are furry and nice.
<Cromag> !scp
<^CatMan^> plong0: fogive me if i'm not overly talkative right now, i'm tired and trying to set my computer up as an alarm clock and it isn't working right
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ogre> EnvoyRising:  cool deal. I got it installed. thanks a bunch
<nickrud> joanki: I use a separate terminal, scp file user@remote:/path/to/location
<Indiadev_Techie> MagoonD: use gnome partiton manager (gpart)...
<tigran> I do  sudo etherwake -b 192.168.100.255 for a broadcast, but it gives me an error, whats the correct way to use it?
<Cromag> joanki: theres your answer :)
<plong0> ^CatMan^: oh. sorry ^CatMan^.  Did you write the program?
<^CatMan^> plong0: yeah, i love cats too. i have one that thinks he's a dog
<joanki> nickrud, i dunno what that means...
<vega-> I need to change the MAC address of my network card (integrated) on every boot, this probably needs to be done after nic drivers are loaded but before networking is setup. What would be the correct place/way to do this?
<EnvoyRising> joanki: just to add the fire, "microsoft has the largest market share " is pretty ambiguous. what market? who owns the web server market? linux. embedded stystems market? linux
<EnvoyRising> ogre: no prob
<Acoustyk> i downloaded a theme package for emerald and none of the themes are changing the two bars or the scroll bar.  How do I fix this?
<joanki> so open another window within the new shell or within my computer's shell?
<MagoonD> Indiadev_Techie, ok thx if i had two hard drives how would I switch to the other one, in windows dos I would do cd F: to switch to the other drive?
<nickrud> joanki: you use a different session than your ssh session. Like, shift-ctl-t in gnome-terminal, and scp from there
<^CatMan^> plong0: no, i'm just tryin to get kde to run kaffeine with a playlist at 7 am tomorrow morning
<Indiadev_Techie> EnvoyRising: i agree wid u bro...
<joanki> nickrud, ty
<bthesorceror> hello all
<^CatMan^> i've tried both "at" and "kcron" and neither one is workin right
<plong0> ^CatMan^: oh... and it's not working?
<feysalus> sorry for repeating -> how do I create a link to 'Filesystem' in the 'Places' menu, when I drag the shortcut from that computer folder it creates a link in the taskbar
<plong0> oh a cron job
<Indiadev_Techie>  MagoonD: ubuntu 's partiton ???
<n2diy> plong0: Thanks for the help.
<ubuntu> does any1 here use kino??
<n2diy> test
<MagoonD> Indiadev_Techie, yes
<n2diy> test2
<plong0> n2diy: np man
<n2diy> lost my comms for two minutes, MVA took out a power pole, and reset my modem connection, sorrry.
<Indiadev_Techie> MagoonD: u cant access ubuntu partition frm windows....though there r tools/drivers to do soo...
<feysalus> damn, sorry I googled and found it
<Acoustyk>  i downloaded a theme package for emerald and none of the themes are changing the two bars or the scroll bar.  How do I fix this?
<MrObvious> !language | feysalus
<ubotu> feysalus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^CatMan^> ubuntu sorry, i don't even know what that program is supposed to do :D
<MagoonD> Indiadev_Techie, no when I am in ubuntu and in terminal how do I access another partition? switch over to it so I can lists its contents by doing ls
<MrObvious> MagoonD: cd /media/pathtootherpartition
<MrObvious> MagoonD: Do a ls /media to see which folders are in there.
<KevinVN> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<KevinVN> how to fix ?
<plong0> MagoonD, you need to mount it first
<feysalus> sorry MrObvious
<MrObvious> KevinVN: For what?
<derwiki> How can I downgrade from Hardy Alpha 4 to Gutsy?
<MrObvious> feysalus: It's ok.
<MagoonD> MrObvious, thx and how do I list all the media thats available
<nickrud> derwiki: reinstall
<^CatMan^> plong0: i've tried using kcron to get it to work, with little success... it works when i manually tell it to run the playlist, but not when it is scheduled
<KevinVN> for compiz & effect
<Dezine> Hi, how do I install fonts?
<MagoonD> MrObvious, is it fdisk -l ?
<^CatMan^> plong0: am i doing something wrong?
<sleepwalk> Dezine:  Browse synaptic package manager
<MrObvious> MagoonD: It might be I forget.
<KevinVN> I had install driver NVIDIA but can't enable effect, compiz too
<n2diy> MagoonD: sorry, I don't play with my hard drive.
<MagoonD> plong0, i already got it to mount how do I unmount it whats the command for that?
<derwiki> nickrud: It's a VM image... I was hoping to downgrade it. Is that possible?
<nickrud> Dezine: copy the ttf file to /usr/share/fonts/truetype , or create ~/.fonts and put it there
<MagoonD> n2diy, np
<plong0> ^CatMan^: oh there's no like command line argument to starting playing a certain playlist?
<MrObvious> KevinVN: Trying to compile it or something?
<^CatMan^> derwiki: umount
<sleepwalk> Dezine: Do a search for "font".  If you want fonts for specific programs, try searching terms that would match that program
<plong0> MagoonD: sudo umount /yourmountpath
<tigran> I can turn on my second pc using a Windows utility for wake-on-lan, but if I use etherwake or wakeonlan from my linux pc, it doesn't turn the other pc on, what can I do?
<nickrud> derwiki: downgrades are not supported under debian/ubuntu.
<Dezine> sleepwalk, I have a font I downloaded from a site.
<KevinVN> MrObvious: install nvidia-glx-new ?
<MagoonD> plong0, thx
<alanna> I'm trying to install vbox at the moment and not having much luck because of dependencies. I need to get libxalan110 but sudo apt-get install libxalan110 depends on libxerces 27 which depends on libxalan110 apparently :S
<plong0> MagoonD: np
<Dezine> but thanks
<MrObvious> KevinVN: Ubuntu comes with compiz so you shouldn't need to compile it. :\
<nickrud> Dezine: read back, I told you how
<^CatMan^> the command for it is /usr/bin/kaffeine --play /home/john/docs/playlists/wake\ up.m3u
<Darkmystere> Now i cant even get into Ubuntu
<Acoustyk> emerald is not theming my top/bottom bars or scroll bar.  How do I fix this?
<plong0> nickrud: downgrades are suggested by microsoft for their new Windows Vista operating system.
<Darkmystere> That SUCKS! i cant get into windows nor ubuntu... im in backtrack..
<Dezine> I saw that, thanks nickrud
<MrObvious> Darkmystere: Why?
<KevinVN> so it problem with driver graphic ?
<MrObvious> KevinVN: Probably some package not installed.
<^CatMan^> plong0: and that works when i manually tell it to, but not when it is set for a specific time
<PaloAlto> why doesnt chmod agroup=-rwx bla/ work ?
<Darkmystere> Mrobvious, Before i rebooted it was complaning about readonly filesystem so i tried rebooting but it keeps mouting as readonly and the fsck isnt working...nothing is..
<^CatMan^> plong0: lmao @ ms downgrades!
<MrObvious> Whoa Darkmystere .
<plong0> haha they have commercials
<^CatMan^> i've seen those :)
<PaloAlto> im trying to change permissions to a folder for a certain group
<^CatMan^> but those are mac commercials :D
<Dezine> Ok, I need the font to work in GIMP. I made the fonts folder and moved it there how to I get GIMP to recognize it.
<KevinVN> MrObvious: I can enable effect with file install.run downloaded in NVIDIA.COM. How to remove & reinstall it ?
<plong0> PaloAlto: did you try man chmod?
<Indiadev_Techie> MagoonD: try this >> $ sudo mount /mnt/hda1
<PaloAlto> <PaloAlto> why doesnt chmod agroup=-rwx bla/ work ?
<Darkmystere> Well Lucky for me that i installed Backtrack... or id be out of os's to boot in..
<MrObvious> KevinVN: Sorry I forget exactly. I'm rather tired.
<nickrud> Dezine: restart gimp, it should find it. If not, run   fc-cache  in a terminal
<Dezine> ok ty
<plong0> PaloAlto: man chmod
<KevinVN> oh, thanks!
<Indiadev_Techie> MagoonD: $ sudo mount /mnt/hda1  (here hda1 is the partition name)...
<EnvoyRising> someone say my name? i missed it
<KevinVN> How to reinstall driver NVIDIA?
<^CatMan^> Indiadev_Techie: wouldn't sudo mount /dev/hda1 work better?
<n2diy> I've had three brown outs in the last ten minutes, and my phone line went dead too. A local power pole is down, so major powerline work is up coming. Other then shutting down, what should I do to protect my system, so it will do an orderly power up, if I do lose power?
<tigran> I can turn on my second pc using a Windows utility for wake-on-lan, but if I use etherwake or wakeonlan from my linux pc, it doesn't turn the other pc on, what can I do?
<joanki> nickrud... it's not working
<Indiadev_Techie> ^CatMan^: yes...
<Indiadev_Techie> ^CatMan^: thanx..
<^CatMan^> :D
<plong0> PaloAlto: if you just want to remove for group do... chmod g-rwx bla
<Indiadev_Techie> ^CatMan^: :)
<sleepwalk> Dezine: Sorry, I was coming into the end of the conversation I guess. hehe
<^CatMan^> i'm slowly but surely learnin this system
<Dezine> np
<^CatMan^> it's just got a few quirks that i need to figure out :)
<patogen> Is icecast something that requires much of your computer?
<PaloAlto> plong0, i want to do it for a specefic group
<Dezine> I don't think I explained that I downloaded the file so it's ok
<PaloAlto> not for my current group
<nickrud> joanki: I would type at a terminal,  scp  /path/to/local/file username@host.com:/home/username  to put it my home dir on the remote machine
<KevinVN> How to reinstall driver NVIDIA?
<plong0> PaloAlto: chown groupname:username
<joanki> so in my ubuntu terminal (not remote host) type that?
<plong0> PaloAlto: sorry chown groupname:username
<nickrud> joanki: yes
<plong0> PaloAlto: double sorry chown username:groupname
<nickrud> plong0: you can get the hat trick on sorries, do the command with a file :)
<^CatMan^> screw it! i'm just gonna use my $5 alarm clock to get me up in the morning! lol
<plong0> PaloAlto: triple sorry FTW chown username:groupname bla
<nickrud> ^CatMan^: 'the right tool for the right job' :)
<joanki> it's connecting now nickrud but it says Permission denied
<nickrud> plong0: rflol
<PaloAlto> ok, plong0 , that will change the folder's owner, which is not quite what i want, i created a new group, with a new user, and i want this user to be jailed essentially
<nickrud> joanki: did it ask for a password?
<joanki> yes
<^CatMan^> nickrud: i was thinkin tho that if i can get it to wake me up, then i can get it to do other system admin tasks while i'm sleepin
<PaloAlto> and there is folders the group has access to, and i want to change that
<nickrud> joanki: ok, now be sure you have write permissions to the path you specified
<joanki> waait... the problem is my file
<joanki> i did this:  scp ./file_name.c user@remoteHost:/
<Acoustyk> is there an emerald channel?
<joanki> it says Permission is denied to my file
 * ^CatMan^ hisses at the wolf_ :D
<nickrud> joanki: that's not a place you can scp to, it's a system file. (unless you ssh'ed in as root, which is a BAD IDEA
<plong0> PaloAlto: I don't think you can change permissions on a per-group basis like that.  this might help though http://www.unix.com/linux/13554-how-can-i-jail-user.html
<joanki> i thought that was a syntax for my pwd?
<joanki> the file is in my pwd
<PaloAlto> kk, thanks
<joanki> oh wow nickrud it works
<nickrud> joanki: I'm talking about on the remote machine, as a user you can only write to your home dir and below on the remote machine
<joanki> thanks soooo much
<buffdaemon> msg buffdaemon buffdaemon
<Acoustyk> emerald will not theme my top/bottom bars or scroll bar.  How do I fix this?
<plong0> PaloAlto: np and good luck
<nickrud> Acoustyk: scroll bars aren't part of emerald, they're part of the gtk2 theme. Same for the top and bottom panels on the screen
<fuffalo> how do i make the side ("back button") on my mouse go back in firefox under ubuntu/
<nickrud> !mouse | fuffalo
<ubotu> fuffalo: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Acoustyk> thanks
<plong0> !neat | nickrud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere> Can some one help me get my root partion to mount as write and read?
<EnvoyRising> fuffalo: if i remember correctly you're in for a rough road, reason being you'll have to edit yoru xorg.conf and install some more packages to get your forward and back buttons to work
<^CatMan^> EnvoyRising: that sounds like fun! lol
<EnvoyRising> fuffalo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374 heres a guide
<EnvoyRising> GL
<nickrud> what does opengl have to do with mices?
<plong0> I went down a rough road with a girl once...
<^CatMan^> plong0: only once? lol
<plong0> nickrud: xsever is your I/O master
<EnvoyRising> oh, and if you happen to get through mouse config with all of your hair in tact, kudos
<CoLD^MeTaL> hi, does anyone here know a good soulseek client?
<EnvoyRising> torrent > soulseek
<CoLD^MeTaL> well, for speed yes
<CoLD^MeTaL> for rare music, not quite so
<plong0> ^CatMan^: ok maybe it was more than once...  but this one time, I mean... on a rough road... we were in the car... on a rough road... naked in the backseat... on a rough rooooad... having the time, of our lives... on a rough roooad.... but wait! who's driving the car??? ... on a rough roooad. oh shit! we're off the rough road...
<nickrud> !o4o | plong0 (also language)
<ubotu> plong0 (also language): Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<^CatMan^> plong0: roflmao
<CoLD^MeTaL> so anyone here has a clue of any good soulseek clients?
<^CatMan^> plong0: did u get booted? lol
<plong0> lol no
<plong0> scolded
<^CatMan^> just warned :)
<Darkmystere> Can some one please help...?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I get the regular terminal to open to a fixed height and width whenever a new terminal is opened?
<^CatMan^> Darkmystere: with what?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: wish I could ... have you tried booting a livecd and fscking the partition?
<TheLittlePrince> Is there anyone who uses Palm PDA(LifeDrive)?
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan: you would edit the menu launcher item, add --geometry=80x50  for example (50 lines, 80 chars)
<dave> hi. im looking to make money online quick and automatically. ive written scripts for signing up and messaging automation and im familiar with affiliates. i have experience with programming in different languages and can pick them up quick. im looking for other coders to talk to and possibly share ideas.
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, I initially did that.. to no avail
<Jigs> brb
<n2diy> CaptainMorgan: Close it the way you like it configured?
<nickrud> dave: you should ask that on #ubuntu-offtopic
<^CatMan^> CaptainMorgan: i just keep a terminal open all the time :D
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan: using the menu after you did that didn't work? then you have something wrong in your editing
<^CatMan^> CaptainMorgan: that way, i resize it once and it's done :D
<Darkmystere> Im doing fcsk from Backtrack right now tho
<CaptainMorgan> thanks ^CatMan^ but that's not the solution I require
<Darkmystere> its my last os that i can boot :/
<Darkmystere> Windows it broke...
<Darkmystere> so is Ubuntu..
<plong0> ^CatMan^: I keep at least 3...  when I'm in development mode, I open a couple more, most of them would have a vi window split a few times
<EnvoyRising_> can someone kick EnvoyRising so i can get my name back?
<^CatMan^> plong0: when i'm doin that kind of stuff, i use kate :D that's got a built in terminal :D
<^CatMan^> and it looks pretty :D
<plong0> kate?
<plong0> vi is my life
<mkquist> Darkmystere: whats up?
<EnvoyRising_> gedit has a built in terminal as well
<ph0rensic> nickrud, Is there a preferred file system to use for setting up a share that ubuntu users and windows users can access?
<plong0> well maybe not my life... but I do love coding in it
<n2diy> EnvoyRising_: be quite for twenty minutes, and he'll get dropped, then you can use the nick command to get it back.
<mkquist> Darkmystere: I'll take a stab at it, but it's late for me...
<^CatMan^> plong0: as funny as this may sound, i don't know how to use vi
<bro-man> How can I undelete an entire folder I just accidently deleted (not sent to trashbin) ???
<Darkmystere> Well...I was trying to use VMWare Workstation to boot windows partion like a VM
<magnetron> yo yo yo Darkmystere, what's up with the crappy graphics card
<EnvoyRising_> 20 min? oh well
<^CatMan^> plong0: with kate, or even gedit, it's all point and shoot :D
<magnetron> bro-man: you can't.
<Darkmystere> And i wasnt successfull the first time because of privilages so i do sudo /usr/bin/vmware...then tried again it was doing too much so i killed it..
<nickrud> EnvoyRising_: if you register EnvoyRising with freenode you can use /msg nickserv ghost Envoyrising , give it your password and kick it yourself next time
<plong0> ^CatMan^: yeah, vi takes a bit to get used to at first... but once you get the basics it's wicked. no mousing needed.
<EnvoyRising_> ^CatMan^: i like vi. tried emacs too and liked it, but i swear it felt like instant carpal tunnel using it
<magnetron> ph0rensic: fat32 or maybe ntfs
<Darkmystere> then Ktorrent started complaining about read-only filesystem so i tried sudo nautilus then it was saying read-only filesystem too
<nickrud> EnvoyRising_: I remapped caps lock as ctl, my fingers thanked me muchly
<plong0> ph0rensic: I wouldn't recommend ntfs for linux-windows sharing
<Darkmystere> so i tried sudo gedit (some file that needs you to be super user to use...and it gave readonly too..
<^CatMan^> i guess i'm just familiar with a windows based platform, and i like the looks of it and still have all the shortcut keys available
<EnvoyRising_> nickrud: good idea
<ph0rensic> nickrud, Is there a preferred file system to use for setting up a share that ubuntu users and windows users can access?
 * ^CatMan^ runs kde4
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, got it... thanks.. I figured out that through the Applications > Accessories > Terminal, it would work, but I was launching form the panel, so I just replaced the current launcher in the panel with the new one. works. Cheers :)
<bro-man> magnetron:   come on, man... even winblows has a ton of programs that can do it... is this Linux's axhilles heel ?
<ph0rensic> magnetron, Could I use ext or would windows not be able to read it?
<plong0> oh... kde...
<^CatMan^> wtg CaptainMorgan :)
<plong0> ph0rensic: windows can't read ext
<nickrud> ph0rensic: sorry, I forgot to answer. On the same machine? ntfs is good enough, you can use fs-driver.org for ext2 if you like. samba for between machines
<mkquist> Darkmystere: so ur running windows vmware?  Prob can't help w/that,  I just dual boot.  But what's with all the sudo's?  Did you just randomly do this or investigate it first?
<^CatMan^> samba can tho plong0
<mkquist> *under
<plong0> hassle to use it though
<EnvoyRising_> bro-man: what doesn' linux have again?
<plong0> well one extra step... but yeah
<n2diy> I've had three brown outs in the last ten minutes, and my phone line went dead too. A local power pole is down, so major powerline work is up coming. Other then shutting down, what should I do to protect my system, so it will do an orderly power up, if I do lose power?
<^CatMan^> EnvoyRising_: a long wait time for bug fixes :D
<bro-man> I'm hearing Linux wont undelete...  (as in 'not sent to trashbin"...
<nickrud> n2diy: unplug it if you're concerned about a surge
<mkquist> n2diy: shut it down... unless u have a lot of faith in ur surge... id think
<EnvoyRising_> ^CatMan^: you mean bug pseudo fixes, right?
<mkquist> nickrud: ur only risking ur machine after all...
<EnvoyRising_> or rather relabeling as a feature, lol
<plong0> n2diy: disconnect it from the wall socket, wrap it in tin foil and put it in the bathtub
<^CatMan^> EnvoyRising_: hey, as long as they work :D
<magnetron> bro-man: ext3 is designed with efficiency in mind. it efficiently removes files if you delete them. that's why there is a trash can. i'm afraid you'll have to go and get your backups.
<mkquist> nickrud: sry wrong person
<nickrud> mkquist: I'm a fraidy cat :0
<mkquist> nickrud: nvm.. lol
<mkquist> lmao.. after that
<plong0> EnvoyRising_: aren't all bug fixes, really just bug pseudo fixes?
<EnvoyRising_> plong0: arguably, lol
<n2diy> nickrud: mkquist, plong0, thanks, wasn't exactly of what I was thinking. So fare I'm riding out the trouble, and I'm sorry I didn't replace my UPS. I was thinking more along the line of updatedb.
<EnvoyRising_> speaking of which, i need a fix. i haven't programmed anything in forever
 * Darkmystere &2
<n2diy> fare/far
<nickrud> n2diy: that gets run at 7:30 am each day ...
<plong0> EnvoyRising_: processing.org baby
<Darkmystere> Oh sorry didnt mean to don that...
<soldats> hey, what codecs do i need for streaming from mplayer-nogui. i thought i had them on this new install. maybe i typoed a command or something
<nano__> and the best/coolest gnome mp3 player is....
<nickrud> n2diy: assuming you're on 24/7 that is
<n2diy> nickrud: or whenever I want to run it.
<mkquist> n2diy: well, if ur ups is something ur count on then go ahead.. but it's only your computer at stake here
<[chr0n0s]> nano_, nano_
<soldats> nano__: mocp (a cli based mp3 player)
 * Darkmystere does anymore know the answer to my problem?
<[chr0n0s]> nano__, nano__
<nano__> ?
<n2diy> mkquist: I have a back up/test box.
<nano__> chr0n0s: are you trying to say something?
<joe_> does anybody know what mythtv is?
<EnvoyRising_> plong0: so its like art  for coding junkies?
<mkquist> n2diy: always a good thing
<bazhang> joe_: like tivo but free
<n2diy> mkquist: Yes, and it makes playing with linux/ubuntu fun, not a worry.
<joe_> bazhang, do u have to have cable?
<Stoffer> i have an external usb hard drive that isn't partitioned...how do I go about partitioning it when ubuntu can't find it?
<joe_> or is it internet streams
<mkquist> n2diy: soo true
<[chr0n0s]> Stoffer, install gparted, and fix it
<bazhang> joe_: it is much like tivo--you record stuff you want from cable tv (though terrestrial could work too)
<bro-man> magnetron: ... I realize that... but I just goofed and deleted a folder just now and it couldn't have been written over yet... so I was hoping someone might know of a program that can reverse an ext3 deletion...
<Stoffer> [chr0n0s], gparted doesn't see it anymore...well it does till you try doing something then it says it doesn't exist
<Stoffer> [chr0n0s], i'm gonna try fdisk
<Darkmystere> Err Repeating my self for all channels besides #windows because i just joined it: I tried using VMware Workstation in Ubuntu to run Windows XP pro partion like a VM and it didnt work because of permissions and now ubuntu wont boot and of course neither Windows
<soldats> hey bazhang :)... do you recall then plugins or codecs i need for mplayer to stream musics
<[chr0n0s]> Stoffer, check dmesg immediately after you plugin the hdd
<bazhang> soldats: heya ;] you mean like shoutcast or that?
<EnvoyRising_> alright people, i've spent enough of my day in here, :-\
<bazhang> heh thats what we all say ;]
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to use halt with a time to shut off in one hour?
<Stoffer> [chr0n0s], ok, I did, what information am I looking for?
<^CatMan^> bazhang: actually, i spend to much of my time on dal.net :)
<soldats> bazhang: yea. my old install had em. it streams from shoutcast. i can stream it from FF but i dont like gui stuff.
<Stoffer> [chr0n0s], it did give me some output related to the hdd
<^CatMan^> wb plong0
<^CatMan^> plong0: get booted that time? lol
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to use halt with a time to shut off in one hour?
<[chr0n0s]> Stoffer, just read it.. if there is some problem with hdd, then it normally shows up there, in normally understandable english
<ajax4> Hey guys...how do I change the refresh rate of my monitor? It's at 50 right now which is way too low. System > Preferences > Monitor Setting says that I don't have a supported monitor.
<^CatMan^> sudo halt +1 hour
<magnetron> bro-man: the pointers to the file gets overwritten during deletion. you could unmount it and grep through all the free space on the hard drive. you could also hire a computer data recovery firm to do this for you, unless you have any backups. this all assumes that you use the ext3 filesystem.
<ajax4> joanki: You just want to shut down your computer at a specific time?
<joanki> yes
<joanki> can i use halt
<joanki> or shutdown -h 4:00 ?
<ajax4> joanki: I use a program called gshutdown
<bazhang> soldats would that be with compiz or without? there is a compiz type wdiget that will do it here-- http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1252 otherwise win32codecs should do the trick--there are several threads at the forums on this precise topic
<^CatMan^> ajax4: r u runnin gnome?
<bazhang> ^CatMan^: hehe; well at least here can claim to be productive ;]
<ajax4> ^CatMan^: Yes.
<achandrashekar> Hello...in configuring ldap server.. Im having an issue with ldap server booting up properly....anyone else experience this
<^CatMan^> bazhang: i can be productive over there too ;)
<soldats> bazhang: no i dont really use guis. its basically a cli install
<ogre> im using emerald as window manager. whenever i minimize window it restarts X. how can i troubleshoot this?
<^CatMan^> bazhang: just not with computers ;) lol
<soldats> bazhang: ill keep searching through aptitude. thanks though :P
<Carutsu_> !eo
<ubotu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<ajax4> ^CatMan^: Any ideas?
<Carutsu_> oh, nice, it's empty!
<bazhang> http://gunbladeiv.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-record-streaming-media.html soldats here is something about cli though not sure if you want to record or just stream
<^CatMan^> ajax4: several, but about what topic specifically? lol
<ajax4> ^CatMan^: How to change my monitor refresh rate.
<soldats> bazhang: thx ill check it out. im just streaming a friends server.
<ajax4> ^CatMan^: System > Preferences > Monitor Settings doesn't work, says I don't have a supported monitor.
<tko_> hello
<plong0> ^CatMan^: no I didn't get booted... my IBM SketchPad's screen is dieing out on me
<^CatMan^> ajax4: personally i would look at the back of ur monitor to find the specifications for that monitor and put those numbers in under a custom setting
<ogre> im using emerald as window manager. whenever i minimize window it restarts X. how can i troubleshoot this?
<plong0> ^CatMan^: I can't mount hda1 (primary hd) on my main comp
<dave> you guys think i could run ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1100 with like 768 ram?
<plong0> it doesn't even show up under /dev/
<soldats> bazhang: crap i just relized i need a mplayer plugin to read .pls plsylist files
<soldats> my eyes are sleepy :)
<^CatMan^> plong0: have u checked ur /etc/fstab to see if it is listed there?
<dave> im currently running xubuntu on it
<n2diy> dave, Dapper runs fine here on 256k. dual 333m cpu's.
<soldats> dave: of course
<plong0> ^CatMan^: yeah, checked the fstab, not there...  I end up booting into my ubuntustudio install on sdb1
<^CatMan^> dave: i'm running kubuntu on a 900 MhZ processor with 128 MG of RAM quite effeciently :D
<dave> i tried installing ubuntu on the dell inspiron 1100 in the past when it had 256 ram
<[chr0n0s]> n2diy, dual 333mhz cpu.. !
<soldats> dave: i used to run ubuntu on 256 mb ram but i switched to xubuntu way back
<dave> it didnt want to run
<plong0> ^CatMan^: I made a post on the ubuntuforums... it was kind of busy in here earlier
<dave> i dunno. i have xubuntu right now. but it seems so. uhh... minimal
<[chr0n0s]> dave, not much difference b/w kubuntu and ubuntu
<dave> im thinking about just buying a new laptop
<soldats> dave: minimal is a cli install which i have right now
<^CatMan^> have u checked the dmesg plong0 to see what the puter thinks the hd is when it boots up?
<plong0> my SketchPad R40 here I think is a 1ghz with 512mb of ram...  runs it alright
<n2diy> (chr0n0s] Yep, 1996 IBM Intelliprow's.
<n2diy> prows/pros
<Jigs> o boi.. i thought problem will be solved after i reformat my HD then install xubuntu same failed. error 18 again after installing xp and xubuntu then restart. no menu display? what should i do?
<^CatMan^> dave considering that they make laptops so tiny now, that seems almost funny :D
<dave> i just want a laptop with nice resolution
<dave> 1024x768 i feel like im trapped in a box
<dave> text size seems like 60pt font
<^CatMan^> i'm runnin 1280 x 1024
<bro-man> magnetron: ... thanks for the info... I will see if I can find a crash course in grep... but luckily, it was only a movie folder full of rar's... and that might be my dealbreaker... regardless... thats for the info, very informative...
<plong0> Jigs: wait till her birthday...
<dave> yeah i dont think this inspiron can go past 1024x768
<os2mac> I want to make an Ubuntu Live thumbdrive, I am running either Ubuntu Fiesty or Mac OSX leopard depending on which machine I do it on... the only instructions I have seen are for  windows.... can anyone help?
<jay-oh-en> ^CatMan^, me too
<plong0> Jigs: is your hardware failing?
<Helmers> can't boot from the 'alternate' install cd, but can from the normal one... any ideas?
<fouad> I'm trying to setup a bridge and I have some problems to do so.... Host=Ubuntu 7.10 , Guest=CentOS , I'm following the steps describe on this website http://doc.gwos.org/doku.php/doc:office:virtualbox#bridging_your_network_card
<fouad> but CentOS can't get the ip address, I'm using a wireless connection (Broadcom 4xxx (ndiswrapper))
<fouad> any suggestion ?
<fouad> <fouad> or maybe if you can point me to a place where I can verify the logs
<^CatMan^> personally dave, i wouldn't buy a dell, but that's just me :)
<bazhang> jigs xp first followed by xubuntu? that should work--you might consider hardware issues
<dave> i got it from a friend
<Jigs> plong0: it is working ok with XP
<dave> i was thinking about getting a ibm thinkpad
<dave> always wanted one
<Jigs> bazhang: yes i installed xp first then defrag then xubuntu
<ogre> im using emerald as window manager. whenever i minimize window it restarts X. how can i troubleshoot this?
<n2diy> Helmers: try your boot options, noacpi, nodma, etc...
<bazhang> !ot | dave
<ubotu> dave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jigs> bazhang: after installing xubuntu restart the machine it cant go in.. error 18 came out
<dave> they banned me from off-topic
<Helmers> n2diy: appears the iso image didn't mark itself as bootable or something, don't even get the GRUB menu
<^CatMan^> lmao dave
<dave> lol
<bazhang> dave then stop being offtopic here
<dave> im lonely and want to talk
<Jigs> bazhang: is there a way to edit the menu.lst?
<magnetron> !support > dave
<bazhang> jigs sure check the grub in /msg ubotu
<ogre> how do i make a program automatically run as root?
<dave> magnetron: http://kleenex.com
<plong0> ^CatMan^ do you know what I should be looking for in my dmesg?  I can't see hda1 or its uuid
<^CatMan^> plong0: just a sec, lemme look at mine really quick
<Jigs> bazhang: nope... perhaps better start from the beginning and never install ubuntu again to my other machine.
<ogre> how do i make a program in my menu automatically run as root?
<Jigs> tnx
<plong0> ^CatMan^: I found an entry for my hard drive... it just says hda: Maxtor 6Y080L, ATA DISK dive
<plong0> that's the right one
<bazhang> jigs that seems overly rash--we can definitelly work this out
<plong0> but I can't mount it
<ogre> bazhang:  he left
<belph> http://bux.to/?r=register.aspx
<bazhang> thanks ogre
<ogre> how do i make a program in my menu automatically run as root?
<plong0> ogre: you could add a launcher of it to your panel, then edit its command to have sudo at the beginning
<bazhang> ogre though that is not recommended you can do so; gksudo program name from run command window if I recall corerectly
<plong0> ogre: there is probably a better way though
<bazhang> correctly even
<ngoato> From an inexperienced user trying to add a repository to Gusty: I have tried to use the graphical interface through "software source" to add the following repository:deb http://ftp.up.ac.za/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/ but the "add source" button is still dim and hence inactive. Can anybody give me some advice, Thank you.
<macogw> ngoato: why'd you add all those slashes?  lots of them should be spaces
<bazhang> ngoato: what is in that repo that the regular ones do not have?
<^CatMan^> in mine i found: Kernel command line: root=UUID=ab295801-fac8-46d3-8ac5-e7781266e81a ro quiet splash
<^CatMan^> but i got that from my /etc/fstab that points to my hda1
<macogw> ngoato: at least, there should be spaces in the thing somewhere...they should take a format like this:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main  see the spaces?
<ngoato> macogw and bazhang the spaced may be my problem. I just copied them from the ftp reference. I am trying to minimise download costs and my work is at up.ac.za, which is the university of pretoria
<iain-dalton> What causes Ubuntu to be unable to mount any drives in read-write mode on boot?
<^CatMan^> plong0: i got that UUID from my fstab, but the line came from my dmesg
<towlie> who here has used an encrypted partition in ubuntu ?
<plong0> ^CatMan^: thanks... I couldn't find my hard drive's UUID in my dmesg
<^CatMan^> plong0: does it show up at all anywhere in ur system?
<bazhang> ngoato: there should be mirrors there in south africa..
<^CatMan^> plong0: like can it be mounted?
<plong0> ^CatMan^: I can see where it mounts my sdb1 drive... then right after it has a line hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive
<bazhang> towlie ask if you have a question
<towlie> ok
<bazhang> towlie truecrypt can do that iirc
<plong0> ^CatMan^: I can't mount it.... right after that hda line, it goes into ieee1394 loading
<bazhang> seems there is gui for linux as well now towlie
<^CatMan^> plong0: that should be it, if u add a line in ur /etc/fstab, it should be able to mount it then
<plong0> ^CatMan^: I will try...
<plong0> ^CatMan^: thanks
<^CatMan^> plong0: np
<towlie> i have ubuntu set up with an encrypted partition. i have 2 partitons. 1 for /boot and the encrypted partition as the 2nd partition. is there a way to have /boot inside the encrypted partition ?
<SherSlick> I have having trouble getting my soundcard to work. Any ideas?
<^CatMan^> plong0: my /etc/fstab looks like this for my hda1: UUID=ab295801-fac8-46d3-8ac5-e7781266e81a / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<bazhang> towlie what is the reason for /boot to be encrypted? you can set a password in your BIOS you know
<^CatMan^> plong0: u'd obviously have to change the UUID # to ur hd # :D
<bazhang> towlie although try not to forget it, or no one will be able to boot that computer ;]
<frold> In xchat howto change what channels I autojoin?
<towlie> bazhang, cause i am running ubuntu on my macbook and i want to only have 1 partition
<iain-dalton> I'm such a stooge, I think I figured out my own problem.  Thanks, silent sounding board!
<^CatMan^> frold: that should be in the settings somewhere :)
<bazhang> aha and macbooks dont use the regular bios do they
<frold> Ï cant find it in prefereces... :S
<towlie> nope
<^CatMan^> frold: is there anyplace in xchat where u can manage the networks and servers?
<dts> so i was checking out "erotic services" in my area and some of the girls say "GND" what does that stand for?
<hw00djohn> someone was helping me earlier, but I forget who.  anyway, ubuntu 7.10 is on my comp now and working great...just need to get this stuff figured out for the nvidia drivers, etc
<^CatMan^> dts: i'm not sure i wanna know that one! lol
<towlie> got no diseases ?
<^CatMan^> towlie: lmao
<^CatMan^> that's prolly it!
<bazhang> !ot | dts
<ubotu> dts: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<towlie> gives no dicksucks ?
<towlie> lol no
<SherSlick> Anyone got any ideas on my sound card?
<bazhang> language towlie
<dts> lol
<towlie> :p
<dts> thanks guys!
<hw00djohn> I'm new to ubuntu, i'm trying to install the restricted drivers for my nvidia 5200 go so i can run compiz...however, it's giving me an error, can anyone help?
<towlie> now why would you join an ubuntu channel to ask that ?
<hw00djohn> because that's the system I'm using, and this is the ubuntu help channel
<SherSlick> casue no one else will listen..
<^CatMan^> hw00djohn: not u :) dts :)
<bazhang> hw00djohn: what error are you receiving?
<genbuntu> hi
<hw00djohn> nvidia - glx - new is not enabled
<hw00djohn> i tried to google it, and whne i tried to install that, it gave me an error as well
<frold> ^CatMan^: Heheh I found it.... From the list of channels Im on I can right click on and channel and there I can choose to autojoin on startup :D
<^CatMan^> frold: glad i could help :)
<frold> :D
<EnvoyRising> ok, so i'm  back anyways
<bazhang> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<bazhang> see above hw00djohn
<EnvoyRising> is lmmx the closest linux has come to FL studio so far?'
<frold> !spamassig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamassig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> you can install it from the repos hw00djohn
<hw00djohn> repos?
<hw00djohn> like i said, i'm completely new
<^CatMan^> hw00djohn: repositories
<EnvoyRising> hw00djohn: lol. newbies..we'll take  care of you
<hw00djohn> and this is why ubuntu is so much better than windows
<hw00djohn> and where would i find the repositories?
<^CatMan^> hw00djohn: /uptime
<n2diy> I just talked to a blind friend of mine, and he says there is text reading software coming to market for Ubuntu? Anybody familial with this?
<^CatMan^> Uptime: 5 days, 16 hours and 6 minutes
<bazhang> hw00djohn: open up synaptic package manager
<^CatMan^> hw00djohn: cuz i could never do that in windows
<genbuntu> i need some help for screen resolution
<EnvoyRising> hw00djohn: which is located in system > admin > synaptic package manager
<frold> !spamassassin > frold
<EnvoyRising> brb, need to change key bindings, keep accidentally changing to korean
<nano__> whats the difference between /dev/sda files and /dev/sdb files?
<^CatMan^> n2diy: i think i saw something about those in the "Accessories" repos during my last upgrade
<mivo> Hello
<^CatMan^> EnvoyRising: lmao
<genbuntu> I can't get fullscreen at lower resolutions (like 640 x 480) when i 'm in game (tremulous)
<n2diy> Catman, what flavor of Ubuntu?
<EnvoyRising> ^CatMan^: 활씬 더좋아^^ << much better
<mivo> When I start gstreamer-properties I get the following error: Segmentation error (core dumped)
<hw00djohn> okay, so...now that i'm in the synaptic package manager, what should i search?
<genbuntu> the system >preferences > screen resolution also has only two options 1280 x 768 and 1024 x 768
<^CatMan^> n2diy: i'm runnin kubuntu 7.10 with KDE 4
<genbuntu> any ideas/suggestions?
<EnvoyRising> genbuntu: could always hack your xorg.conf file
<Cackette> is it possible to play Steam games in Ubuntu?
<EnvoyRising> likewise, if you have an nvidia vid card, you could install the nvidia config tool and that gives you better res options
<deeptrance> anyone familiar with editing grub menus i partitioned my hard drive and when i installed ubuntu it didn't load my windows partition into my grub menu any help would be great
<n2diy> Catman, ok, I'll have to search for a backport to Dapper.
<EnvoyRising> Cackette: through wine. though i'd say give some linux g ames a shot
<genbuntu> envoy, ya i tried adding a line "640x 480" to xorg.conf upon a suggestion of my friend but it didnt help :(
<two_bits> Cackette: not sure... but i think maybe you should try investigating WINE, if you haven't already
<EnvoyRising> Cackette: if you're into cs i'd say true-combat elite
<genbuntu> i'm using on board intel graphics
<^CatMan^> ok, well, i need to get some sleep :)
<Cackette> i wanna play audiosurf and my windows computer has onboard graphics currently
<genbuntu> cackette, try tremulous its nice
<hw00djohn> if anyone with an extra minute wouldnt mind PMing me to help, it'd be greatly appreciated.
<^CatMan^> i'll prolly be back on later today with some questions of my own to get worked out on this system :)
<n2diy> hw00djohn: Forget PMing, that won't help the community.
<nik0n_> hello, i have an ICH9 system which is only supportet by a 2.6.24 kernel
<nik0n_> is there any way to install the system with an ubuntu cd?
<nik0n_> now i do the bootstrap and kernel build on a different host but that quiet suxx
<genbuntu> my native resolution is 1280x768 but when i change the rtesolution in game to a lower one like 640 x480 i cant get it to fullscreen (even tho i've setup in bios to stretch screen at lower resolutions)
<Slart> nano__: sda is the first drive.. sdb the second drive.. sdc third drive etc
<EnvoyRising> nik0n_: did you consider doing a stage3 tarball install?
<Kuroachia> say one wanted to remove a particular desklet
<Kuroachia> but could not right click on it and tell the app to remove it
<Kuroachia> how might one go about such an ordeal?
<EnvoyRising> Kuroachia: is it listed in system monitor?
<Kuroachia> envoyrising: silly question, how could I tell?
<nik0n_> EnvoyRising: i have to boot the new system with a kanotix live cd cause this one contains a 2.6.24 kernel. is there a guide (would be the easiest way) how to replace the kernel on the ubuntu install cd?
<EnvoyRising> system > administration > system monitor
<hw00djohn> can anyone help me with synaptic?
<jesse> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<EnvoyRising> nik0n_: not that i know of, but maybe you could follow the knoppix alternate install guide for gentoo and do something similar
<n2diy> hw00djohn: possibly.
<mivo> When I start gstreamer-properties I get the following error: Segmentation error (core dumped) . What can I do about it ?
<nik0n_> EnvoyRising: ok tha i have to look. i thought maybe someone in here would know this, dont wanted to reinvent the wheel
<n2diy> hw00djohn: But you have to ask a question.
<EnvoyRising> mivo: you'll have to post  the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org so that we can get more useful info to help you
<hw00djohn> n2diy: i'm trying to update the restricted drivers for my nvidia 5200 go so i can run compiz.  when i try to update it, it says i need nvidia-glx-new, i searched nvidia in synaptic and found what i need...now i dont know how to put it on my comp.
<thegattaca> how does one start an x11 application from the shell with the sticky state set to on?
<EnvoyRising> nik0n_: actually, is that the only computer you have?
<alex__> thegattaca, hard to say =( it probably depends on whether you can send, e.g., a dbus message to your window manager lol
<n2diy> hw00djohn: Mark it for Install, and then click Apply.
<alex__> or whether the application has a flag to start sticky
<EnvoyRising> nik0n_: if not, or you know someone with a different computer, you could remaster ubuntu with the correct kernel and burn that
<genbuntu> so how can i add extra resolutions to my default one of 1280x768 ?
<hw00djohn> n2diy: the only option it gives me is to mark for removal OR complete removal
<mivo> EnvoyRising: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56590/
<EnvoyRising> even better, iso's are just archives right? could you just unpack it, replace the kernel, then remaster, nik0n_?
<n2diy> hw00djohn: That indicates it is already installed!?
<os2mac> has anyone had any luck getting 7.10 running on a MBP?
<G1015> Help pidgin won't open anymore.. I did not do anything to cause this as far as I'm ware..
<frold> In pidgin howto edit the name my friends see? ATM they see frold@work - but Im not at work anymore :D
<frold> I guess it get it from webmessenger I have used at work
<ngoato> macogw and bazhang  I checked the "choose a download server" but for south africa there is only ftp.leg.uct.ac.za and ubuntu.mirror.ac.za and so this would mean downloading software from sources of the university of pretoria campus. I tried putting the following into third party software : http://ftp.up.ac.za/mirrors/ubuntu/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/dists/gusty main but even this does not seem to work.
<hw00djohn> n2diy:  D:  now what?  lol.  heres the error i get when i try to enable the restricted driver "The software source for the package
<hw00djohn>    nvidia-glx-new
<hw00djohn>  is not enabled."
<G1015> Ok i guess pidgin loaded cause somebody just sent me a message... but I can't find the buddy list anywhere .. its not in any of my tool bars
<frold> !pidgin > frold
<Niklas_E> anyone tried to use the tv-out on a x1250 ati card i ubuntu?
<n2diy> hw00djohn: Looks like a permission problem, have you tried i as sudo?
<n2diy> i/it
<hw00djohn> n2diy: i have not idea what you mean. D:
<jameela> is there any GUI irc client besides pidgin ?
<G1015> nevermind i'm a fucking tard sorry to bug you guys
<snorkel> anyone have experience in upgrading laptop hard drive and copying all the data?
<plong0> jameela: xchat
<nik0n_> EnvoyRising: remastering is the thing i thought about
<ajushi> hi, i've installed tomcat5.5 and i started it by /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start but whenever i try to nmap my box it doesn't show.i wonder if its really running.i can't seem to access it...
<macogw> ngoato: i think another space between dists and gutsy.  wha site are you getting this from though?
<EnvoyRising> mivon, try adding yourself to the 'audio' group
<n2diy> hw00djohn: sudo <command> ?
<jameela> playya_, k thanks
<snorkel> is there an open source program equivalent to norton ghost?
<Trikdo> hello. can somebody help me out?
<jameela> plong0, k thanks
<hw00djohn> n2diy: how would i access that or change it or whatever i need to do?
<plong0> np jameela
<n2diy> hw00djohn: open a terminal, and type "sudo <command>"
<mivo> I'm new to ubuntu, how do I add myself to th audio group ?
<Trikdo> for some reason my ubuntu installation is no longer mounted /
<Trikdo> so grub wont load it
<macogw> mivo: shouldve automatically been in there
<hw00djohn> n2diy: terminal server client?
<macogw> mivo: but its in system -> admin -> users & groups
<EnvoyRising> go to system > administration >users and groups
<inertial> what's the CLI command to change desktop resolution?
<n2diy> hw00djohn: Application > Accesories > Terminal
<EnvoyRising> go to your user name, click properties, then select the user privileges tab. make sure "use audio devices' is checked
<plong0> Trikdo: I'm having the exact same problem... cept I can boot to my ubuntustudio install... just can't mount my primary
<mivo> no audio group listed
<plong0> mivo: have you created the audio group?
<hw00djohn> n2diy: what command do i need to type?  also, i really appreciate this and you can be sure that once i'm competent, i will help people as well
<EnvoyRising> trying to do some more brainstorming nik0n_
<mivo> or how can I see in which groups I am ?
<mivo> no, I haven't
<Ghost1227> ok... why can't i get pcmcia working :P
<Trikdo> well is there any way to just... remount it? every time i try it just mounts it as some other disk...
<inertial> aha it's xrandr
<EnvoyRising> mivo: like i said, after you open the user/group dialog, click on your user name and properties button
<Aloha> i can't go to web pages in any browser, but irc and email works, anyone know what might be wrong?
<n2diy> hw00djohn: sudo <command> ? Where <command> is the name of the program you want to run.
<pizaninja> Hi
<EnvoyRising> mivo: after than, click on the user permissions tab and it'll show you all groups you belong to (via check marks)
<hw00djohn> n2diy: and i want to run nvidia-glx-new, correct?
<EnvoyRising> you shouldn't have to make the audio group, it'll be there already, called "use audio devices"
<n2diy> hw00djohn: I don't know, you may have to experirment?
<hw00djohn> lol..okay, thanks...we'll let me work with it, and then i'll get back to you
<mivo> eh...there is no user pemission tab
<huma1> hello room
<EnvoyRising> user privileges, excuse me
<plong0> hello huma1
<EnvoyRising> that was to mivo
<n2diy> hw00djohn: GL, and do pass on your new knowledge. It is late here, so I'm going to bed, GL again.
<Trikdo> :-/ anybody have ideas of how to remount ubuntu to /
<plong0> Trikdo: is it mounting anything right now?
<bazhang> !nvidia | hw00djohn read this it may help
<ubotu> hw00djohn read this it may help: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EnvoyRising> Trikdo: just mount the the root partition to / ? :-P
<mivo> no groups listed, only things  I can do or not
<plong0> chek off use audio devices
<plong0> mivo
<mivo> ok, done
<EnvoyRising> mivo: um... those things you can do or not ARE your groups... ubuntu is dummied down, so they express groups like that
<Ghost1227> anyone got any suggestions for getting a pcmcia card to work
<EnvoyRising> Ghost1227: did you make sure pmcia is compiled into your kernel or a modules?
<EnvoyRising> module*
<Master_Frag> Hi, I am trying to run an ubuntu dirivitive "Parsix" on an older computer, And it cannot start the X server...I am reletively new to linux and don't know how to fi this..Althoug I am pretty sure it's cause it is trying to use the onboard video "intel i810" and cannot find the proper drivers for the card..I have a Nvidia GeForce FX5200 installed on a PCI slot...and it's not picking it up..any suggestions?
<Ghost1227> yep
<huma1> i installed ubuntu last nite, im a noob.  i d/l'd rtorrent but have no idea how to get it to work.
<EnvoyRising> mivo, now try the gstreamer thing again
<mivo> ok, and now ?
<mivo> same error
<EnvoyRising> log out and in again
<EnvoyRising> ctrl + alt + backspace
<bazhang> Master_Frag: you should check if they have a channel--it is different enough to not be supported here
<EnvoyRising> actually, Master_Frag, you said you have an intel card?
<EnvoyRising> Master_Frag: try replacing the nv driver with mesa.. its slower, but it'll get you moving to start
<Trikdo> i dont know how to mount it to /. every time i try something, it mounts as just some disk.
<Master_Frag> This happens with gutsy as well, So it should make no difference
<MiVo> no succes, error stays
<EnvoyRising> and its only with gstreamer, MiVo or any time you try to config something audio related?
<MiVo> sofar I can see only with gstreamer
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why xorg sets the resolution to 1280x960 instead of 1280x1024 (which is set in xorg.conf)?
<EnvoyRising> Master_Frag: you got my message right?
<Master_Frag> Yes, Intel i810, 4mb. the system picks it up, and can't load it
<trippy666> im on a DS
<Master_Frag> X crash output is for errors...
<EnvoyRising> Master_Frag: try the mesa driver real quick
<EnvoyRising> at least then you can get into a working gui
<Master_Frag> how, Again..just got into linux
<Trikdo> how do i remount to / ?
<EnvoyRising> Master_Frag: do you have an editor of choice? nano, vim, emacs?
<Master_Frag> not really
<EnvoyRising> Master_Frag: ok. in a terminal, type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<santu> hello friends i am having problems installing ubuntu7.10 in my new desktop machine athlon Jetway 692 GDG 64 bot processor
<santu> can any one help me out?
<plong0> trippy666: a nintendo DS?
<EnvoyRising> scroll down to the portion that says display and something about "driver: nv" <something like that... replace nv with vesa
<bazhang> haha
<EnvoyRising> actually, Master_Frag, you might want to backup your xorg.conf file first, lol
<waini> hi
<EnvoyRising> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<EnvoyRising> plong0: http://www.dslinux.org/
<waini> ubuntu do not have a firewall or something like this - or?
<EnvoyRising> waini: ubuntu has plenty
<santu> hello friends i am having problems installing ubuntu7.10 in my new desktop machine athlon Jetway 692 GDG 64 bot processor
<Master_Frag> the system isnt installed..And i'm not even in X..
<plong0> challenge anyone to a game of TetrisDS...
<EnvoyRising> you don't have to be in x or have it installed to do what i was saying :P
<EnvoyRising> just need a shell :)
<waini> i mean by default
<hw00djohn> HELP!!!  lol  i just used this sudo <command>  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" and got this. "Reading package lists... Done
<hw00djohn> Building dependency tree
<hw00djohn> Reading state information... Done
<hw00djohn> Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hw00djohn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<waini> (having some trubble with rythmbox and itunes shred libary)
<FloodBot2> hw00djohn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hw00djohn> is only available from another source
<huma1> can anyone help?  how do i remove the bitorrent app that installs with uturunt
<huma1> ubuntu
<hw00djohn> am i still muted?
<bazhang> no hw00djohn
<ccube> hi guis
<ccube> can someone help me?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get remove will do it huma1
<EnvoyRising> waini, no. don't really need it
<ccube> where to change my Desktop folder
<EnvoyRising> help files recommend firestarter though
<ccube> atm ists /home/user
<ccube> i want to change to /home/user/Desktop
<EnvoyRising> also, you could look into fedora 8. they include a firewall by default and some other security stuff
<ccube> itsn on GNOME
<talcite> hey guys, is it possible to set windows as the default in the menu.list file in grub?
<hw00djohn> okay, i just tried to do a sudo <command>  can someone tell me what the response means??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56591/
<EnvoyRising> talcite: yes. just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<bazhang> waini: iptables can be configured with firestarter
<plong0> ccube... you just said "hi guis" ... likes guis graphical user interfaces... and well I don't think it was so good to do that.
<talcite> just move the windows section infront of the linux kernels?
<ccube> lol
<talcite> I'm worried about that chainloader +1 line
<EnvoyRising> plong0: its not that serious, it'll be ok
<ccube> sorry
<ccube> guys i meant
<plong0> well... I don't know.  I just couldn't let that bad a pun slip...
<EnvoyRising> talcite: thats part of the windows boot entry
<plong0> it's ok ccube lol...
<EnvoyRising> when you move  windows make sure to take that part with you
<EnvoyRising> with it*
<talcite> EnvoyRising, great. Thanks
<EnvoyRising> np
<hw00djohn> anyone got advice for that?
<EnvoyRising> why would you want windows first anyways? :P i kid
<ccube> first i was on xfce, and now im using Gnome. While the first boot gnome asked me to change it
<talcite> EnvoyRising, err btw, will this get overwritten every time I update the kernel?
<Gregmond> talcite: look for the default = 0 line. change the number to item you want to boot as default.. normally about 4
<EnvoyRising> hw00djohn: advice for?
<hw00djohn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56591/
<bazhang> that page is not loading hw00djohn; just a moment
<hw00djohn> okay..thanks
<talcite> ohh
<ccube> but i didnt know what to do and ignored it
<talcite> thanks
<ccube> now i dont know how to get in that menu
<ccube> or where the config file is
<EnvoyRising> talcite: every time you update the kernel you'll have to change your boot menu anyways to reflect the correct kernel
<ccube> :(
<EnvoyRising> or is there some tool i don't know about that auto generates it for you?
<spdf> talcite: Or, you could make it "default saved"
<inertial> how can i use the vga output port on my laptop in ubuntu?
<talcite> EnvoyRising, it autogens it for you =P
<bazhang> EnvoyRising: it is incorporated in a new list
<EnvoyRising> well f***. i'm so used to doing things  by hand, ala gentoo, sourcemage, etc
<PolitikerALT> Is it possible to install .debs locally (without root priviliges)
<wehttam1> my applications are opening inder wine by default. normal executable file open by default under wine. how can i change them back to open as an application?
<bazhang> hw00djohn: I cannot get that page to load at all ;[
<inertial> i had it working with xrandr before but i can't remember the commands and it's 40 degrees C here...
<amerio> does anybody here know how to set a shared folder in virtualbox , ubuntu as host and xp as guest?
<hw00djohn> bazhang, is it okay if i paste the text i got from the terminal to u in a PM?
<bazhang> hw00djohn: if you could briefly outline what the error is here..
<talcite> oh wait... the menu.lst default option starts counting at 0 =D
<ajushi> hi, i've installed tomcat5.5 and i started it by /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start but whenever i try to nmap my box it doesn't show.i wonder if its really running.i can't seem to access it...how do i fix it?
<talcite> hmm default saved might work better
<talcite> if it updates the number of kernels will change
<EnvoyRising> btw, hw00djohn, i think you need to enable some more repos in order to install that package
<wehttam1> my applications are opening inder wine by default. normal executable file open by default under wine. how can i change them back to open as an application?
<spdf> talcite: And add "savedefault" to the windows boot portion
<amerio> does anybody here know how to set a shared folder in virtualbox , ubuntu as host and xp as guest?
<EnvoyRising> wehttam1: right click open with
<bazhang> hw00djohn: best to just briefly describe it here--do you have the restricted repo enabled in synaptic?
<Gregmond> talcite: there is another setting to limit the number of kernals listed. just can't htink of it off the top of my head
<EnvoyRising> wehttam1: right click > properties > open with
<hw00djohn> bazhang: package nvidia-glx-new is not available but is referred to by another package.  The package may be missing, obsoleted or is only avail from another source. "E: Package nvidia-glx-new has no installation candidate"
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: yea but how can i make it open with itself. its an standard application
<talcite> Gregmond, yup, there is
<talcite> Gregmond, I just used the save default thingy
<talcite> it's pretty convenient
<EnvoyRising> go where i said and try deleting wine from that list
<wehttam1> ok
<Gregmond> talcite: cool.. many ways to skin a ubuntu box :)
<santu> hello friends i am having problems installing ubuntu7.10 in my new desktop machine athlon Jetway 692 GDG 64 bot processor can anyone help me out?
<EnvoyRising> i won't say wine is satan, but it has certainly caused more trouble than native apps, lol
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: it wont let me delete wine from the list
<hw00djohn> bazhang: how do i enable restricted repo in synaptic?
<bazhang> hw00djohn: do you have the restricted manager?
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: this is an native app
<EnvoyRising> native app with what extension? or is it just something thats in /usr/* ?
<hw00djohn> i do have it...when i try to enable the driver, this is the error i get.  "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled."
<EnvoyRising> did you try the right click > open with another program > custom?
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<EnvoyRising> that way you can specify itself
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: its an native app with no extention in my home directory
<interceptor> бля
<interceptor> алло
<interceptor> !ru
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<EnvoyRising> whats the the app wehttam1?
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: i cant have custom blank. is there any comand i can put in there
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: gtkThemeMod, but its happening with all apps
<EnvoyRising> wehttam1: just put the location of the file... or is that going to make wine launch again
<bullgard4> Where are all the different memories defined that are listed in /proc/meminfo?
<bazhang> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in the terminal hw00djohn if it is installed; if not you need to enable the restricted repo and then install it
<santu> hello friends i am having problems installing ubuntu7.10 in my new desktop machine athlon Jetway 692 GDG 64 bot processor can anyone help me out?
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: it opens fine under the terminal or a run dialog but not from nautilus
<EnvoyRising> i see. lemme try some stuff out. since i've never had the problem myself
<bazhang> hw00djohn: once you have enabled it, you need to refresh (reload) your sources list then install it
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: ok thank, it used to work fine
<EnvoyRising> wehttam1: actually, try sudo nautilus from the command line and try removing it from the list again..wine that is
<ere4si> how much dard disk space does the server edition need?
<EnvoyRising> mean while i'm going to play with some stuff and see what else i can come up with
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: ok
<hw00djohn> bazhang: got it, thanks so much!
<peto> who can help with kubuntu
<peto> please
<bazhang> hw00djohn: no in the terminal sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bazhang> #kubuntu peto
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: i still cant remove it
<peto> can you help?
<bazhang> ere4si: #ubuntu-server will have the best answer for that
<tekde1>  i am using ubuntu and i am wanting to execute some php code via the command line... how do i make it so i can call php from any dir in the console?
<bazhang> !kubuntu | peto
<ubotu> peto: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ere4si> thks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: oh i just found in the readme its an mono app. i have to run it under mono so wine is probably detecting it as an exe in the file header or something
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: Thanks for the help anyway
<peto> i know this already, but i got a problem with my graphic card
<EnvoyRising> wehttam1: good you found it. i don't run any mono apps so i wouldnt' have found it
<bazhang> peto what is the problem
<EnvoyRising> did find a semi related bug though :P
<peto> i dont know how to install it
<wehttam1> EnvoyRising: i dont normally run mono apps either, i now have to install the mono runtime to run it
<bazhang> peto the card or the drivers?
<peto> drivers probably
<bazhang> heh
<peto> i got 8800 gts
<EnvoyRising> i avoided the plague dodging c#, no way i was gonna mess with mono too, lol
<inertial> how do i use the vga out on my laptop?
<hw00djohn> bazhang: thanks for all the help...should have compiz up and running soon
<peto> bazhang i am in kubuntu now and i would like to try beryl, but i need to install drivers first
<bazhang> hw00djohn: they have a channel for that #compiz-fusion though in a pinch we can help here ;]
<bazhang> peto this is gutsy or feisty? beryl is now #compiz
<hw00djohn> thanks!
<peto> its gutsy
<EnvoyRising> inertial: try installing nvidia-settings
<inertial> EnvoyRising: not using nvidia
<EnvoyRising> thats what i used to get my vga out working on my 860m gs
<jeebs> anyone notice a bug with the calculator that xubuntu has?
<inertial> EnvoyRising: it's an intel chip
<EnvoyRising> oh, i thought u were using an 88...oh, that was peto, lol
<bazhang> peto then download and install the drivers for your card--do you see them in the restricted manager?
<inertial> EnvoyRising: i had it working with xrandr before my encrypted hard disk died
<inertial> EnvoyRising: now i lost the shell sript i had
<vinay_> How to access the built in IRC client in Opera???
<inertial> EnvoyRising: and it's 40 degrees here and i'm about ready to put my fist through my monitor
<peto> bazhang how can i check?
<EnvoyRising> inertial: lol. i hear ya
<EnvoyRising> trying to remember where that thread was for this topic inertial covered all cards
<bazhang> peto you willing to do a little reading on this to know it better?
<peto> i tried to install already but then i cant go back after restart to system
<bazhang> peto you tried to install how
<Master_Frag> I tryed what you said about 20 times over...each time I get an empty file
<fuffalo> where's a good site for ubuntu themes (preferably ones for beryl/compiz)?
<EnvoyRising> inertial: you can try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<bazhang> gnome-look.org fuffalo
<peto> i was following manuals from forum
<peto> you want to check
<inertial> thanks EnvoyRising
<bazhang> peto that does not answer my question--how did you install the drivers? if you really want help you need to give better info here
<Slart> jeebs: what bug?
<peto> ok i found manual in forum
<bazhang> peto that is not an answer
<jeebs> to me its calculation is off on percentage
<peto> first thing they said i need to change a sources list
<Slart> jeebs: how is it off?
<EnvoyRising> i think maybe i have the channel wrong, where's the gamer channel
<EnvoyRising> i thought it was linux-gamers.net
<peto> than i was following commands
<bazhang> peto you installed from the repos or from nvidia's site?
<jeebs> like 300-22%=288 when it should equal something else
<bazhang> peto please answer that question first
<coolbhavi> Hello
<fouad> Hi , I created a tap1 interface in ubuntu and I'm not able to ping the gateway with that interface ... any idea why ?
<peto> from repos
<fouad> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<fouad> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 br0
<fouad> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap1
<fouad> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 br0
<chazco_> Hi... im having trouble with my desktop PC. It keeps slowing down, then things either crash or wont start. I'm trying to do a backup, but it copies a few filkes to my USB device then dies. Any ideas?
<coolbhavi> How to get recognised as a Ubuntu Member in the forums?
<MiVo> still having gstreamer-properties problems, any suggestions ?
<peto> bazhang please if you dont mind check this web http://www.wiki.kubuntu.sk/doku.php/kubuntu:navody:zaciname_s_kubuntu:nvidia
<EnvoyRising> coolbhavi: register? i know that seems way obvious, but i'm not seeing the complexity of your question if in fact it exists
<coolbhavi> I have registered
<jeebs> slart, err...looks like its taking percentages and turning it into a decimal and subtracting by that
<clocKwize> hi guys, I've installed ubuntu and restarted, but it doesn't boot into grub, just sits there, if i put the ubuntu cd in and select boot from first hard disk it brings up grub then loads but why would it do this?
<coolbhavi> I am an ubuntu member
<Slart> jeebs: it's the same in the calculator in gnome.. the percentage thingy just divides by 100.. I don't really know what it's supposed to be good for
<fuffalo> bazhang, I installed a theme from gnome-look.org but i don't know what to do with the file..when i double click it it says it's the wrong archive manager
<bazhang> coolbhavi: you mean to have the @ubuntu.com address? you need to make a significant contribution to ubuntu for that I am afraid ;]
<EnvoyRising> coolbhavi: then you should be able to enter after confirming through email
<chazco_> And now its done the exact same thing :( Is my data toast?
<coolbhavi> yes
<EnvoyRising> then exactly what is the problem coolbhavi
<EnvoyRising> ?*
<jeebs> so essentially its a known annoyance and i should use another calc slart?
<hub_> i can't compile my gtk app. I have libgtk dev installed. But in my hello world Programm makes error :  gtk.h: No such file or directory ? I look in the /usr/include Order and i see only gtk-1.2 Order but who is gtk.h begin of rthe include order ?
<Slart> jeebs: what you should do it learn to use percentages without that key =).. I get the same result in qualculate, speedcrunch and the regular calculator
<hub_> wat is the Command ?
<chazco_> Is there any way to get data from the desktop PC to this one? Copying to a USB HDD doesnt appear to work
<EnvoyRising> how much data chazco_?
<peto> bazhang are you still here?
<chazco_> Overall? Approx 100GB, right now, i'd settle for ~200MB of important stuff
<chazco_> I'm not trying to copy it all at once btw
<bazhang> peto sorry having some browser issues and cant get to that link
<hub_> where is the channel of Programming gtk ?
<jeebs> slart: i know, just being able to use it has spoiled me ;-)
<peto> so what is your advice?
<EnvoyRising> chazco_: do you have a router?
<chazco_> Yep
<Slart> jeebs: hehe.. can't help you with that.. it seems all the calculators handle the percentage sign the same way
<EnvoyRising> if usb isn't working, why not set up your desktop as a file server with ftp access?
<chazco_> The desktop is struggling to do just about anything... installing stuff would probably finish it off
<EnvoyRising> then download from the other computer
<chazco_> I'm starting to suspect its a HDD fault
<EnvoyRising> chazco_: lmao. understood
<alexw> how would i find my wireless cards driver name
<alexw> e.g. madwifi
<chazco_> If i cant get this to work i'll try it though
<alexw> but for my card
<chazco_> Would Samba or the linux system work best for these files?
<EnvoyRising> alexw: lspci
<Liono> whats wrong = glxinfo | grep direct
<Liono> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<Liono> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Liono> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<EnvoyRising> not sure. not a home network guy.. work has one and i absolutely hate it
<alexw> ok 01:04.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<alexw> so im assuming its RT2561
<EnvoyRising> i guess lan would be better word than home, huh?
<chazco_> Nope... its crashed again :(
<EnvoyRising> chazco_: could you burn the data to dvds or something?
<ngoato> hi, back again
<chazco_> Nope, thats not working either :(
<chazco_> I try to make a DVD and the computer just stops
<EnvoyRising> what os is running on it?
<chazco_> Gusty
<EnvoyRising> try dsl or something not so resource hungry
<chazco_> Ran fine for ages though
<achandrashekar> Hello has anyone figured out a workaround for the libnss issue that is causing issues in Gusty for ldap?
<MortezaJS> !seen nicrud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen nicrud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chazco_> Trying recovery mode
<EnvoyRising> chazco_: oh. well i haven't the slightest clue :|
<bazhang> chazco_: sounds like it may be a hardware issue--you might try a rescue cd at this point
<MortezaJS> !seen nikrud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen nikrud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alexw> how do i find the actuall driver name
<chazco_> Recovering journal (again)
<EnvoyRising> are there any eye candy de/wm other than e17/gnome/kde?
<Demon4AReson> haha bot owner has homour :)
<alexw> I get a listing of 01:04.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<Romsan> Славяне есть здесь?
<clocKwize> is this correct? when i mount my boot partition, and cd to it, it is the same as my root partition?
<EnvoyRising> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<danisahne> sbin/udevmonitor not found  - in which package is this?
<EnvoyRising> clocKwize: boot should be mounted to /boot, not /
<Romsan> ok
<bazhang> EnvoyRising: there are a ton--fluxbox xfce and others as well
<EnvoyRising> bazhang: fluxbox isn't exactly eyecandy, lol
<clocKwize> EnvoyRising: i know - i'm mount it to /boot/ and when i ls the contents, its the same as in /
<Veterini> -empires.org
<Veterini> lol
<EnvoyRising> not /boot/ just /boot
<EnvoyRising> clocKwize: anyways, thats def wrong
<EnvoyRising> you do mount root before you mount boot right?
<clocKwize> yes
<clocKwize> root is already mounted
<Master_Frag> Would you happen to know a way to force a certain video card...
<Master_Frag> Xorg doesnt pick up my FX5200 at all
<jeebs> glanced at chat and for a second i thought you guys were reciting a horrible dr. seuse book
<Master_Frag> all it picks up it the integrated chip
<coolbhavi> EnvoyRising : Ubuntu Members and developers get a different image in the forums as Ubuntu Members and developers ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=11472
<clocKwize> EnvoyRising: http://pastebin.com/m1055103b
<chazco_> Nope, failed in recovery mode as well
<clocKwize> boot contains the boot stuff until i mount the boot partition
<clocKwize> this makes me think that grub etc was installed without mounting boot (which is my why grub won't load unless i boot with the ubuntu cd in and select boot from first hd)
<EnvoyRising> coolbhavi: oooooh. i didn't know that
<clocKwize> but i'm a semi-noob and could be wrong =]
<EnvoyRising> clocKwize: you typed "cd boot" not "cd /boot" so you would still be showing contents of /...
<chazco_> Now i think the USB drives been corrupted too :(
<EnvoyRising> so cd /boot then ls or ls /boot will show you contents of boot as opposed to contents of root
<chazco_> Trying to fsck it on this machine, its jammed at 27%
<clocKwize> EnvoyRising: shows same thing
<clocKwize> contents of room
<bazhang> back in a bit..
<clocKwize> root*
<EnvoyRising> ls /boot shows the same thing clocKwize?
<clocKwize> yeh
<EnvoyRising> how many partitions you have clock?
<EnvoyRising> btw, is holding backspace supposed to delete more than one character in here? its not...
<clocKwize> sda has sda1(boot), sda2(root) and sda5(swap) - sdb has sdb1(ntfs/xp)
<Master_Frag> I guess i need to repeat myself :/
<chazco_> EnvoyRising - Installed NFS and shared the folder, how do I access it?
<Master_Frag> Would anyone happen to know a way to force a certain video card...
<EnvoyRising> i'm not sure then clocKwize i'm stumped
<alexw> is wmaster0 used for broadcasting networks
<EnvoyRising> places > network, i think
<EnvoyRising> brb
<Master_Frag> cause xorg doesnt even find my PCI card
<Master_Frag> Only the integrated card
<alexw> what is wmaster0?
<Liono> glxinfo | grep direct
<Liono> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<Liono> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Liono> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<EnvoyRising> there we go.. much better
<knifepoint> is it possible for me to remove a dpkg diversion?
<EnvoyRising> ok, where were we?
<knifepoint> freaking ati fglrx drivers are still giving me grief even after i buy an nvidia card
<EnvoyRising> knifepoint: lol... how?
<knifepoint> just getting the code ill paste it in a sec
<hw00djohn> hey, i just got compiz working and i hit ALT + f10 which slows down animations...any idea how to speed them back up?
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56593/
<Master_Frag> I guess I repeat myself a third time :x
<reemyrobby> Hi!!!
<Master_Frag> Would anyone happen to know a way to force a certain video card...
<Master_Frag> cause xorg doesnt even find my PCI FX5200
<reemyrobby> @Master_Frag Also helping about that. Me to
<EnvoyRising> Master_Frag: i heard you the first time, i just don't know how.. i suppose you could comment them out of your xorg.conf file
<Master_Frag> Only the integrated card
<vinay_> If you IRC, What IRC channels are you regularly found at?
<vinay_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4360321&posted=1#post4360321
<vinay_> hi wes
<reemyrobby> What other channels can i get in?
<sarah> 192.168.1.1 in my browser doenst bring up router config.... how should i find it?
<EnvoyRising> knifepoint: what command is that from? dpkg?
<Master_Frag> This only seems to happen in Ubuntu and Ubuntu dirivitives
<Liono_> can any one help me with drm. its no enabled for my vga...?
<vinay_> #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-us-ne  #ubuntuforums
<alexw> i have a D-Link G510
<alexw> but linux keeps recognising it as the wrong driver
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: aptitude (sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx)
<alexw> it works but the card is specified to be a atheros card
<vinay_> [macogw] #ubuntu-nyc #ubucon #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu+1 #cnerdc @#ubuntu-us-ne #ubuntuforums @#nuubuntuteam
<vinay_> ^freenode
<vinay_> or on irc.linuxchix.org #linuxchix
<Master_Frag> and I'd really prefer using Xubuntu...ratehr than a distro that isn't as..user friendly
<EnvoyRising> oh ok. what about a plain apt-get..what does that yield?
<hw00djohn> anyone know how to speed up animations in Compiz?  I accidentally hit ALT+F10
<alexw> in lspci it says 01:04.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<EnvoyRising> not sure hw00djohn just a sec
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: same error
<rinaldi_> hi, i restarted ubuntu ealier doing ctl-alt-backspace and then restarting because it crashed. since then, sound doesn't work and the only sound i get is a crackly sound from wine apps. any ideas?
<EnvoyRising> knifepoint: did you uninstall all glx related packages?
<EnvoyRising> hw00djohn: http://computerbits.wordpress.com/2006/11/02/compiz-key-combinations-list/
<myrddin> buh?  why is 'ls' ignoring leading '_' characters when sorting filenames during an ls?
<myrddin> how do I make it stop that?
<EnvoyRising> if there isn'ta command to speed them up again there, try pressing the buttons that slowed them down (could be a toggle)
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: None are installed. The fglrx drivers were removed but it seems they left a few things behind
<rinaldi_> and i've checked all my connections too...
<EnvoyRising> apt-get autoremove should get red of the things left behind if i remember correctly
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: hey, i'm still working on my hard drive, but i think i have a clue, it may be that my raid device /dev/md0 is trying to load before the /dev/hd* devices, in that case, it would kind of make sense why the whole thing would fall apart, i think i need to force them to mount in a consistent order
<hw00djohn> thanks for the help envoyrising
<chazco> EnvoyRising - Its working... provided I copy a max of about 5 files in one go
<myrddin> cafuego: I want to see "_cFoo _gfoo aaa zzz" *not* "aaa _cFoo _gfoo zzz"
<EnvoyRising> np hw00djohn
<EnvoyRising> chazco: good to here
<Master_Frag> Well, Thanks anyway...I guess i'll have to use a different distro till I build a new rig :(
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: Didnt do anything
<EnvoyRising> tickbee: doesn't fstab have a mechanism for specifying boot order? or where is that set at?
<myrddin> oops.  stupid nick complete
<myrddin> I want ls want to show me "_cFoo _gfoo aaa zzz" *not* "aaa _cFoo _gfoo zzz".  how do I return 'ls' to sane behavior?
<Master_Frag> It's a really pitty cause all of the ones I like so far are mainly Ubuntu dirivitives
<nanobytes> hello am in the installation, and i can access my recently installed xubuntu with grub error 18... what do i do to eliminate that error 18? what do i have changed in menu.lst setting?
<EnvoyRising> knifepoint: just a sec
<chazco> I noticed before that if i left Nautilus open in a folder with a lot of MP3s it would eventually stop displaying the icons when they were clicked, wouldnt show them at all after a refresh. Killall nautilus used to fix it. Does this point to any particular problem?
<Master_Frag> ral*
<EnvoyRising> gimme the error link again knifepoint
<Master_Frag> real**
<nanobytes> hello am in the installation mode from booted from cd, and i can access my recently installed xubuntu with grub error 18... what do i do to eliminate that error 18? what do i have changed in menu.lst setting?
<chazco> Currently running a recursive diff on two directory trees over 200GB big (i think), will take a while I guess
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: i think so, what i was doing though was letting ubuntu automagically detect/mount those hard drives, the only device i was specifically mounting was my /dev/md0
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56593/
<tickbee> EnvoyRising: I would think, it would load the fstab line by line and load them implicity as such, think that's what i'll try
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: im trying to uninstall the ati drivers with envy then ill try installing the nvidia ones hopefully it might fix it
<spitz> anyidea how to debug "init: Caught segmentation fault, core dumped" problem on 7.10 server ? I can't do shutdown -h now, nor reboot
<EnvoyRising> knifepoint: god/ala/linus willing it will
<Liono_> i have    (II) I810(0): [drm] drmSetBusid failed (8, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied   probelm.. what can i do?
<chazco> Its not going to like this... copying a file that itself is over a gigabyte
<chazco> And... it crashed
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: looks like it did the trick ill give it a reatart and see how it goes thanks fr the help mate
<myrddin> this is ridiculous.  do I really need to find an old version of ls to get it to show files in proper alphabetical order?
<Slart> myrddin: I think ls uses some kind of translation to sort stuff according to local.. ie in sweden we have to take care of the letters å,ä and ö in that order.. so.. this localized sorting ignores underscores, hash signs etc. I don't know how to fix it .. perhaps you'll find a wayu
<EnvoyRising> knifepoint: i was just going to say doing a purge would have worked too, lol
<EnvoyRising> as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148419
<myrddin> hmm
<knifepoint> EnvoyRising: i did do a purge still didnt seem to help
<EnvoyRising> ah, well at least envy seems to have done the job
<chazco> Going to uninstall if i manage to get this backed up :( Cant risk this happening again
<thanhhoalovely> hi
<chazco> Trying the live CD, but that takes a lot of configuration to get encrypted drives to wokr
<thanhhoalovely> can u tell me more
<danisahne> somebody else gets this error after upgrading to xen 3.2?
<danisahne> Error: Device 2049 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.
<fuffalo> if i'm looking for a launcher (like the macosx bottom bar) - what's the most common gnome one to use?
<thanhhoalovely> hic
<thanhhoalovely> where are you
<EnvoyRising> fuffalo: avant window navigator
<myrddin> ahhhh. yes.
<EnvoyRising> its a bit buggy though, you could also set the gnome panel not to extend
<myrddin> export LC_COLLATE=C ls
<myrddin> that fixes it
<fuffalo> EnvoyRising, I just installed that and have it running, but when i right click and go to preferences, it doesn't seem to do anything
<fdsajfdjk> What kernel does Hardy use?
<EnvoyRising> shoot, i can't really help fuffalo, because i don't have it installed.
<Smegzor> I have ubuntu 64bit.  How do I install KDE4?  I can't do it from the repo due to missing dependencies.
<saiy_> hello
<fuffalo> hmmm darn
<steven__> hi people,, im starting to fight a losing battle with my kids, they insist that i get the webcam and printer working, otherwise they are going to reinstall win
<Liono_> i have    (II) I810(0): [drm] drmSetBusid failed (8, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied   probelm.. what can i do
<soulburner> steven, buy some cheap machines off ebay
<soulburner> problem solved!
<spitz> or look for solution on the web
<EnvoyRising> steven_ kopete has webcam support
<ntemis> hello
<EnvoyRising> never had probs with a printer
<Slart> steven__: what kind of webcam? and what kind of printer?
<hotlildude619> can any one tell me how to install ubuntu from the usb stick
<Slart> steven__: and most importantly.. what kind of kids? =)
<spitz> check the wiki about the usb stick
<saiy_> hello everyone
<ntemis> how i do an extract here for multiple  zip files and the xarchive dont make folders of them?
<steven__> give me the names of a cam and printer that work straight away plug and play with ubuntu
<hotlildude619> i did not get u spitz
<ntemis> i want the files on the root folder
<ntemis> is there a way?
<steven__> anything is better than going microdoof
<Slart> ntemis: you'll have to do some bash magic
<EnvoyRising> logitech cams work out of the box.. and my hp printer worked out of the box
<Slart> EnvoyRising,
<spitz> in the ubuntu wiki the process of creating the usb stick is described
<Slart> EnvoyRising, Steven__ : avoid the logitech ultra vision
<EnvoyRising> Slart: yes?
<hotlildude619> ok thanks
<hotlildude619> i ll try
<EnvoyRising> Slart: well my logitech quick cam worked fine
<ntemis> slart explain
<ntemis> please
<chazco> Same problem on the live CD
<Slart> EnvoyRising: some work.. the ultra vision doesn't.. believe me.. I have one as a desk ornament atm =)
<ntemis> or is there a way to open all my files with 7zip or winrar wine emu?
<EnvoyRising> Slart: what do you mean some work? i just plugged mine in and it worked
<bsdnewb07> guys, im just installing ubuntu - but it dosent ask me to set a root password it just asks me to setup an account for none administrative purposes
<Slart> ntemis: you'll have to do something like this.. for a in $(ls); do unzip $a; done
<bsdnewb07> so how do i log in as root lol
<EnvoyRising> then, this was on 6.06 a while back. now i use the built in cam on my hp 9000
<EnvoyRising> dv9000*
<soulburner> bsdnewb07,  sudo su
<soulburner> and use your account password
<EnvoyRising> bsdnewb07: you can't. you can sudo though
<bsdnewb07> soulburner: but what is the root password
<Slart> EnvoyRising: some webcams from logitech work.. others don't.. depending on model etc
<Gothfunc> for me, gxine opens halfway off the screen at the bottom right, and with totem i can't seem to change the keybindings.  does anyone know how to fix either of these issues?
<soulburner> its your acct passwordl
<bsdnewb07> oohhhh
<EnvoyRising> Slart: that i'll agree to
<bsdnewb07> ahh cool cool
<steven__> i have logitech quickcam 9.5 and it doesnt work
<EnvoyRising> isn't there a masterlist of good cams somewhere..seem to remember seeing it
<ntemis> so on console unzip -a *.*?
<ntemis> correct
<bsdnewb07> so will ubuntu add my username i created 'shellhosting' into the sudoers file by default?
<Slart> ntemis: no.. I just told you what to write
<hotlildude619> how can we install ubuntu from one system to another which are connected in a network
<fuffalo> is there any reason why when i reboot my ubuntu install it flashes some weird colors and then won't reboot?  I've got to shut the power completely off and then power it back on to boot up
<waini> i need some dummy help with alsa and my nforce2 5.1 soundcard
<ntemis> write me down more clearly please
<EnvoyRising> steven_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ntemis> exactly the command
<Slart> ntemis: write this  --->     for a in $(ls); do unzip $a; done
<Gothfunc> anyone know where i can get help creating gxine startup scripts?
<Cosmo> speaking of winblows, I'm am having to reinstall it but I run a dual boot, what do I need to do to restore the grub after I reinstall winblows without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<waini> anyone volontary?
<steven__> my printer is a lexmark X1290 all in one the printer was found and it says ready but when i want to print nothing happens
<ntemis> ok let me try it
<bullgard4> hotlildude619: Itz depends on your hardware facilities and Internet access what method is optimum. Is your second computer exactly the same as the first?
<icesword> dualboot | Cosmo
<icesword> !dualboot | Cosmo
<Slart> ntemis: it's possible that unzip handles wildcards better than unrar.. I had to do that for multiple rars
<ubotu> Cosmo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hotlildude619> yes bullgard4
<icesword> hotlildude619, is your network speed fast and stable
<EnvoyRising> steven_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<Waffle__> i want to learn some basic programing, what would be a good way for me to do this? is there a good program for it?
<EnvoyRising> Waffle__: hacketyhack is worth a go
<ntemis> slart it works
<Gothfunc> anyone?
<ntemis> thanks
<wers> how do I remove recurring buddy pounces in pidgin? :)
<ntemis> a lot
<ntemis> :)
<Gothfunc> xine homepage is useless
<Slart> ntemis: you're welcome
<kst> !mouse | kst
<ntemis> but is very advance to find it out my self
<Gothfunc> google doesn't seem to say much either
<ntemis> is there a more easy way
<ntemis> so i can tell others
<Slart> ntemis: did you try the unzip *.zip thingy? perhaps it works?
<Demon4AReson> hehe
<ntemis> i have 7zip winrar for windows installed
<ntemis> can i use any of them?
<icesword> sure
<Demon4AReson> 7zip
<ntemis> how
<Cosmo> icesword that doesnt really help, I have ubuntu already installed and windows, but I am going to have to reinstall windows which will mess up the grub just need to know how to restore the grub once I have done the reinstall so that it shows both my existing install of ubuntu and windows
<Slart> ntemis: 7zip is available in ubuntu.. haven't used it myself though
<bullgard4> hotlildude619: One possible solution is to install Ubuntu on the second computer from CD and then copy the /home, /etc/ and /var directoriesfrom the first to the second computer.
<Demon4AReson> lft lick zip>7zip ???
<testing> Cosmo, use livecd do a grub-install /dev/???
<ntemis> i cannot find it anywhere
<Gothfunc> can anyone recommend a better media player than xine?
<Demon4AReson> sorry not had me coffee :p
<icesword> Cosmo, do you want mbr be grub or windows
<ntemis> where is 7zip i dont have it on my programs
<Cosmo> icesword grub
<Slart> Gothfunc: vlc
<Gothfunc> vlc isn't great
<icesword> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kst> ntemis maybe it's not an own application but just adds the support to file-roller? i'm not sure..
<hk2999> <Gothfunc> exaile?
<icesword> Cosmo, did u see that
<Cosmo> perfect thanks icesword
<Gothfunc> i'll take a look hk2999
<ntemis> when i right 7z /? on console is there
<hk2999> can windows' boot manager run ubuntu?
<Gothfunc> hk2999: that looks like a jukebox rather than a media player :)
<geoaxis> hello can any one recommend a web based email client
<geoaxis> using MailDir
<hk2999> well it does play media
<Slart> hk2999: windows boot manager only runs microsoft systems.. of course =)
<hk2999> or how about vlc?
<newusr> sound is gone here any help !
<bullgard4> Gothfunc: VLC is a good media player.
<steven__> so people im gone thanks for trying to help, bye for now
<sarah87> hi i just installed ubuntu, and it says "network cable unplugged"; but its plugged in
<icesword> !ms-sys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms-sys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> newusr: find the cable running from the speakers.. plug it into your soundcard's speaker port
<icesword> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys (source: ms-sys): Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Waffle__> i cant get hacketyhack to install
<newusr> hehe Slart its a laptop
<Gothfunc> hk2999, bullgard4: i don't much like vlc.  none of the configurables seem to be in sensible places unless you're probably an expert
<Slart> newusr: turn the laptop on?  (I've got tons of useless advice as long as you don't give more info)
<nanobytes> where i can find the boot partition?
<icesword> you never find it yourself
<icesword> nanobytes, what do you want
<newusr> well the sound vanished after updating my nvidia, X was dead then i used the rest. drivers and its fine now done something in xorg.conf as well
<hotlildude661199> icesword:yes my network is good and stable
<newusr> sudo asoundconf list "Intel"
<Slart> newusr: start with this.. what operating system are you running, what version, 64bit or 32bit. What hardware is it running on.. as much info as possible. Did the sound stop working (as in it worked yesterday) or has the sound never worked?. Are there any error messages during bootup or in the logs? what have you tried so far? what did you find when you tried googling for your problem?
<nanobytes> icesword: according to this >> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/f/topic-3-5-18218-0.html, need to delete the boot partition
<nanobytes> icesword: and create a new one
<icesword> nanobytes, not familiar with dsl  will see it though
<newusr> no errors no boot.
<nanobytes> icesword: am so tired installing and reformatting my pc, and yet still have problem error 18 after installation
<Slart> newusr: ah..  updating your nvidia driver killer the sound.. does the output from "dmesg | grep -i error" or "dmesg | grep -i fail" tell you anything useful?
<newusr> am running ubuntu 7.10
<nanobytes> icesword: am looking for solution
<icesword> nanobytes, i am working on it now
<nanobytes> icesword: so i found this site http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/f/topic-3-5-18218-0.html, and making it as patttern
<ere4si> nanobytes, how old is the pc?
<nanobytes> icesword: ok tnx
<newusr> dmesg | grep -i error
<newusr> [   11.945186] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<icesword> nanobytes, did u try that command sudo su grub root something
<nanobytes> ere4si:  it is celeron 2.6ghz and 2 years old, i think
<nanobytes> icesword: not yet
<newusr> dmesg | grep -i fail
<newusr> [   12.745944] PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<newusr> [   14.767285] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<newusr> [    8.508000] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<newusr> [   20.640000] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<FloodBot2> newusr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> newusr: don't paste stuff into the channel if it's more than one line.. use pastebin
<Slart> !paste | newusr
<ere4si> should recognise the large disk nanobytes
<ubotu> newusr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<icesword> nanobytes, and reinstall is not bothering
<icesword> nanobytes, dsl is really small
<newusr> sure sorry
<hotlildude6190> hey someone help me out in installing ubuntu in a network
<icesword> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nanobytes> icesword: reinstall? i spent almost 2 days reinstalling .. and atill have problem
<cafuego> myrtion: O_RLY?
<cafuego> myrddin even :-P
<newusr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56596/
<icesword> nanobytes, that what mbr u use now,grub?
<ntemis> when i open the first 001 rar file because there is not a *.rar is not working
<cE_bAeK_16> huyz
<nanobytes> icesword: sorry for my noobist, what is mbr? is it master boot record?
<icesword> nanobytes,  yeah
<Slart> newusr: that doesn't look so bad.. nothing there that looks sound related
<nanobytes> icesword: o yeas my mbr is grub
<newusr> mmm yeah
<Slart> newusr: ok.. here's another command.. you can add it to the existing pastebin post.. "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards"
<nanobytes> icesword: do i have to change the partition?
<Slart> newusr: it lists the cards that Alsa has found and can use.. you should get some text output from that.. with some info about your soundcard.. if alsa has recognized it
<icesword> nanobytes, i am not sure if it helps
<icesword> nanobytes, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<newusr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56597/
<nanobytes> icesword: coz its said, "boot partition perhaps is greater than the boot", what do i do to change the partition?
<icesword> nanobytes, i see that now,and sure u need a boot partition
<JonkoPA> Yvonne,
<Agent_bob> say i have a filesystem i want to encrypt   what would be the best way to go about that ?
<JonkoPA> Yvonne, http://t0x.in/images/xc-ubhardy.png awesome theme! Where can I get it? incl. those setting?
<nanobytes> icesword: what do i do? any steps there?
<icesword> nanobytes, use livecd .like dsl to enter that computer ,run cfdisk
<Slart> newusr: ah.. HDA intel... many questions about those.. I have one myself on my desktop.. what's the brand and model of the laptop?
<nanobytes> icesword: yes am using livecd now, coz i cant go in to the main system i installed
<icesword> nanobytes, run cfdisk /dev/sda or hda or what ever
<nanobytes> icesword: ok
<newusr> hp dv2000 "model is dv2500"
<cokehabit> hey all
<cokehabit> any chance someone can help with a small problem?
<HighNo> hi there - is anybody having problems lately connecting to other stations via ssh?
<xoqa> anyone happen to know where ... "libmawt.so" may be in a default java install?
<fredrik> Anyone know how to setup shares from a windows machine to ubuntu 7.10, (rnning myth.-tv)
<icesword> hotlildude6190, u still there
 * xoqa has been working for days to get the 'processing programming language' to work
<tockitj> Q: what is best site for learning linux/ubuntu ?? :-)
<hotlildude6190> yes icesword
<icesword> hotlildude6190, this chan is busy,isn't it
<xoqa> slaving over a hot computer isn't fun, especially when acne sets in
<hotlildude6190> ya
<icesword> !netinstall | hotlildude6190
<ubotu> hotlildude6190: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cokehabit> i'm having a problem after installing the nvidia drivers, it only seems to be using the mesa driver because dmesg is telling me I have an api mismatch
<icesword> hotlildude6190, click on first link
<caligarn1037> hi guys....am i going to have a problem if im running a toshiba satellite whose platform is 1686?
<caligarn1037> i686
<caligarn1037> *
<glickity> scuse me, is there anyway to play encrypted audio books with ubuntu, the site i downloaded it from said that windows media player will automatically aquire the licesnse
<xoqa> aand.. java doesn't work in konqueror STILL
<fredrik> i´ve looked thru the mythtv interface, but it dosent mention remote shares anywhere...
<nanobytes> icesword: i used this command cfdisk /dev/hda and error came >> FATAL ERROR: CAnnot open disk drive
 * xoqa sighs
<glickity> but it seems that gnome media player doesnt do that
<fredrik> im figuering perhaps i need to setup local virutal folders from another machine, and use them in mythtv?
<icesword> nanobytes, maybe it is sda?
<nanobytes> icesword: ok
<cokehabit> caligarn1037: not at all, i686 is basically generic PC, everything after a pentium 3
<nanobytes> icesword: same error
<Slart> newusr: look at this thread.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676973
<nanobytes> i look the device in device.map
<nanobytes> icesword: i look the device in device.map
<icesword> nanobytes, ls /dev,find it yourself
<caligarn1037> cokehabit: hm...then the reason why automatix2 isn't working must be for some other reason
<caligarn1037> cokehabit: thanks
<wain> i need some help with alsa
<wain> any experts present?
<Demon4AReson> yay my 1hr d.l is over
<icesword> ...
<newusr> i will thanks Slart
<Slart> newusr: you're welcome.. hope it works out for you
<wain> running speaker-test -D surround51 says: Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<DDragon> im having problems with the display driver in Gutsy is there a way to roll back towhen it was working properly?
<wain> any idea?
<newusr> Thanks
<glickity> anyone know how to listen to encrypted audio books on ubuntu?
<glickity> on windows it downloads the license
<glickity> which decryupts it
<glickity> automatically
<Slart> glickity: what do you use on windows to listen to them?
<Slart> glickity: it sounds like a proprietary solution to me =/
<glickity> Slart, the website says to use windows media player
<DDragon> so im guessing there isnt a way to roll back to when it was working?
<glickity> i havent actually tried them on windows yet
<nanobytes> icesword: i found one with no fatal error : this one /dev/hdd but message said "Open disk-read only u have no permission to write"
<Yancho> I have just bought a new HDD on USB2 - and partitioned it 80GB - ext3 / and 80GB fat32 .. the one on ext3 used already 1.3GB and a folder lost+found :S .. why? Also how can I permanently mount this : /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdisk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev) to /media/dbhdd please?
<wain> any help for my alsa problem?
<Slart> glickity: hmm.. that will be a problem then.. I don't think microsoft has a version of wmp for linux.. don't think they ever will
<icesword> nanobytes, that is strange,maybe dsl use ram as disk too
<glickity> well i guess ill boot intow windows and listen to them on windows them
 * glickity sighs
<icesword> nanobytes, what u gonna to do
<nanobytes> icesword: oi press enter and new message came out
<Slart> glickity: if you really want to you can always try virtualbox or qemu.. run a virtual windows machine and use that to listen
<icesword> nanobytes, how many disk u have
<glickity> eh too much hassel Slart
<Slart> glickity: indeed.. just pointing out the option
<glickity> yeah thanks
<nanobytes> icesword: 1 hard disk only, with xp and ubuntu
<icesword> nanobytes, aah,i thought you are doing dsl install
<nanobytes> icesword: heres the disk drive: /dev/hdd size 593889280 bytes, 593 mb
<nanobytes> icesword: aw, no sir
<nanobytes> icesword: its just an idea how to solve my problem in grub error 18
<icesword> nanobytes, now open a terminal ,enter parted
<icesword> nanobytes, see what device it find
<nanobytes> icesword: ok
<DDragon> is there a way of going back to when the video card was worknig properly without re-installing gutsy?
<icesword> DDragon, is there any chance you can uninstall that driver
<nanobytes> icesword: theres a wraning message
<nanobytes> icesword: you are not superuser
<DDragon> not that i can find
<DDragon> its the nVidia restricted driver
<icesword> nanobytes, sudo parted
<icesword> !graphic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !graphic-driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic-driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> sorry
<nanobytes> icesword: ok message >> "Using /dev/hda"
<DDragon> its ok icesword
<icesword> nanobytes, what u gonna to do with your ubuntu
<nanobytes> icesword: hmm no idea what u mean
<icesword> nanobytes, i said what to do to fix your problem
<enzo> ati cards are perfectly supported on linux ?
<nanobytes> icesword: o i c, reduce the partition, ok i'll try it now
<icesword> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Slart> enzo: perfectly is perhaps not the word I'd use... nor supported =)
<DDragon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ere4si> enzo: they are supported but not as well as nvidia
<enzo> you're sure ere4si?
<Slart> enzo: except the older cards.. those have good support
<simonss> hi. I installed emerald and ran the command --replace emerald. Now i can't get back the gtk-window-decorator as the default decorator when sompiz starts. Its always emerald at startup. please help
<ere4si> enzo: yep
<enzo> ok
<ere4si> k
<enzo> but if i only use 2d of a ati cards, is it well supported ere4si?
<enzo> i just need a card to have a big resolution on linux, but no 3d
<ere4si> enzo: you should get supported resolutions only the three d might not be what windows drivers can produce
<Senior_Rossi> Hello enzo. For perfect resolution, the nvidia cards are the first choice...
<orbrb> hey people
<icesword> x86 is perfect
<enzo> ok Senior_Rossi
<cairnsguy> anyone from cairns?
<enzo> i think it's gonna change when drivers will be completely free, but for now, nvidia...
<cairnsguy> HEY PEOPLESSS
<cairnsguy> hehe jsut lookin for a chat
<cairnsguy> someone from cairns
<cairnsguy> msg me
<cairnsguy> girls
<cairnsguy> if you are aswell
<Slart> cairnsguy: this is a support channel
<cairnsguy> oh
<ere4si> cairnsguy, try #ubuntu-au-chat
<cairnsguy> no anywhere thats a chat room
<cairnsguy> haha
<cairnsguy> yeah cos there heeeps of people here
<cairnsguy> my mate threat told me about herew
<caligarn1037> does anybody own a toshiba satellite A205...and has fixed the wireless problems on gutsy?
<wain> need alsa help!!!!!!!!!
<NoVo-cain> hey guys, anyone have the time to help me with a guide i found on setting up smbshare?
<NoVo-cain> i folowd it altough it gives me an error saying there is no mount point in the given folder..
<icesword> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<co_cr_tmn> hai
<icesword> high
<NoVo-cain> i used this guide..
<NoVo-cain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667580
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know a program like top, but that monitors which process is currently accessing which drive ?
<icesword> MindSpark, accessing which drive,not sure what u mean
<iclebyte> MindScape, look into ' lsof '
<MindSpark> icesword, I have random hard disk activity which is just driving me crazy
<NoVo-cain> thx, il try that permanent guide, do i need to remove the current line from fstab?
<MindSpark> lsof is just a snapshot
<MindSpark> I need something realtime
<co_cr_tmn> fdu
<MindSpark> wazzat ?
<Oli```> MindSpark: iotop (not sure if it's in the repos though) is something I've used on redhat
<tockitj> Q: can someone pls suggest text to speech conversion software ?
<kbrooks> Question:
<kbrooks> When my resolution is 1280x1024, the GUI does not show the full screen.
<diceman> hi
<kbrooks> only a part of it, and I have to scroll down with my mouse to see it all.
<kbrooks> Any ideas?
<drayen> i'm about to buy a laptop with 2x160gb disks, which is a bit much - i was thinking of having a play with software raid to setup raid0 on say 60gb of each disk then raid1 on the last 100gb - what do people thing - crazy or brilliant + any good tutorials / links for this kind of madness :
<ere4si> !raid | drayen
<ubotu> drayen: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Oli```> MindScape: nevermind, you can download the script from http://guichaz.free.fr/misc/
<Oli```> Whoops.. that ^ was for MindSpark
<drayen> ere4si: brilliant thanks.. but what about the idea in general - good/bad one? was thinking raid0 might give the apps a needed speed boost when using slow laptop hds
<simplyubuntu> hey everyone
<simplyubuntu> :D
<simplyubuntu> does anybody here use epiphany with ubuntu? flash doesn't seem to be working for me... any ideas?
<ere4si> have to be on seperate drives drayen but sounds like a learning experience :)
<simplyubuntu> ??
<MindSpark> Oli```, thanks !
<co_cr_tmn> '
<co_cr_tmn> kao
<co_cr_tmn>  adalah
<simplyubuntu> anyone???
<Oli```> drayen: you'd be better off replacing one of them with a faster, smaller disk. laptop disks are slow as ****. Software raid will just sap the few resources you've got.
<cyzie> how do i configure my intel onboard vga to have 3d acceleration ?
<MindSpark> iotop is written in ksh, will it work under bash ?
<Agent_bob> someone here has encrupted the root fs ?    how did it turn out ?
<LetsGo67> I cannot boot my hard drive by itself, I need to insert the Ubuntu CD, then go to "boot from first hard disk".  Is there a way to fix that?
<danisahne> hi how to attach this options to update-initramfs? --with=xennet --preload=xenblk
<drayen> Oli```: humm... you think the cpu / mem stresses of software raid will eat any benefit from the increased hd speed?
<ubuntu> do .mpg files play in ubuntu?
<Oli```> drayen: on a laptop yeah
<cyzie> ubuntu, why not ?
<Oli```> ubuntu: should do - they're not a restricted format
<simplyubuntu> does flash work in epiphany on ubuntu?
<rinaldi_> hi i installed firefox 3 beta 2, but im having a lot of compatbility issues. how can i uninstall it and then install firefox 2 again?
<cyzie> simplyubuntu, works for me
<simplyubuntu> cyzie did you have to do any extra plugin installation thingies?
<ubuntu> cyzie: i have the stuff for it to work downloaded (i just woke up so dont remember name :() but it gets internal errror
<cyzie> simplyubuntu, yes.
<NoVo-cain> will fstab approve therse kinda filenames? //servername/film 2 (x) ?
<Oli```> drayen: I know they're quite a chunk of money but SSD is the way forward for laptop storage
<cyzie> ubuntu, he
<NoVo-cain> the sharename of the folder is (film 2 (x) )
<simplyubuntu> cyzie can you tell me what the plugin was called?
<drayen> Oli```: i agree 100% but for the hear and now raid0 seemed like a cool idea
<NoVo-cain> or will i get an mount error?
<cyzie> simplyubuntu, have you try flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Oli```> drayen: it also doubles your chances of loosing all your data from HD crashes, so I would never recommend it for large volumes
<simplyubuntu> cyzie trying it now...
<drayen> Oli```: right, but thats why /home would be on raid1
<Agent_bob> no one here has anything to say about encryption of / ?
<ubuntu> i cant play .mpg files!! is it cuz im on live cd??
<EnvoyRising> yeah, so i'm sure i'm addicted to irc
<ubuntu> "internal data flow error"
<NoVo-cain> what does this mean?
<NoVo-cain> mount error: can not change directory into mount target /media/serier-1
<NoVo-cain> mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<mrga_cro> hello what is the command for restarting compiz and ccsm
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain so make the dir
<Oli```> drayen: Well that's certainly a good idea (regardless of RAID0). Well... Try it out with some disk benchmarks
<NoVo-cain> Agent_bob i have made the dirs..
<Agent_bob> ls -ld /media/serier-1
<Oli```> drayen: you should be able to do everything from the livecd if you've got enough ram
<drayen> Oli```: cool, i will give that  a try
<drayen> Oli```: i hope to get it today or tomorrow
<Oli```> Jennifer: enough nick changes?
<NoVo-cain> ah case-sensetive
<NoVo-cain> thx Agent_bob
<cyzie> how do i configure my intel onboard vga to have 3d acceleration ?
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain everything in linux is.    welcome
<Oli```> cyzie: usually installing the drivers is enough
<NoVo-cain> ehe thx, as you might have figuerd im an old windows user =)
<cyzie> Oli```, any link from ubuntu official site teach how to do just that?
<Oli```> cyzie: what's your chipset?
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain most in here are.    standing joke is 99.999% questions are   "where's my C:\"
<cyzie> Oli```,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<DarkMantis> there're some troubles with the 3d and intel chips
<NoVo-cain> Agent_bob hehehe =)
<NoVo-cain> i wont ask that, i prommise, i acctually got mythtv installed, so im kinda proud acctually =)
<DarkMantis> the problem is with the kernel
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain good on ya mate.
<Oli```> cyzie: try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel and restarting X
<NoVo-cain> im sure loving linux, its so logic when you get the gist of it
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain des-quatro
<cyzie> Oli```, tried that and restast X, dint work
<icesword> ...
<Xochaedo> So...I just installed Ubuntu Gutsy onto one of the hard drives in my system, but I can't see my other hard drive. I think it still needs to be formatted...anybody know how I wold do that?
<Oli```> cyzie: is there a restricted driver available for it? (In system>admin>restricted driver manager)
<Agent_bob> Xochaedo gparted ?
<cyzie> Oli```, okay, good idea, let me try
<Agent_bob> Xochaedo you can look at the output of#   cat /proc/partitions   #to see what you have to work with.
<Frogzoo> Xochaedo: gparted
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo copy cat.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Frogzoo> yeah
<twocs> xochaedo: if your other hard drive is sleeping, you might not see it
<Agent_bob> twocs that's why i said cat /proc/partitions
<frold> what fileeditor is most like Dreamweaver?
<Xochaedo> agent_bob: The partitions thing you wanted me to look at is a text file, right?
<MindSpark> so I got this DTraceToolkit which includes iotop, but I can't find dtrace in it :S
<skyion> Hi Guys...
<frold> !dreamweaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreamweaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skyion> is there a way to say
<Agent_bob> right.  it's just the information about your hdd's
<skyion> route add default gw dsl0
<Xochaedo> Agent_bob: Yeah...it gave me an empty document. =\
<MindSpark> frold, search wysiwyg html
<skyion> dsl0: Unknown host
<NoVo-cain> //192.168.1.38/d /media/Serier-1 cifs
<NoVo-cain> guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode 0 0
<Frogzoo> route add default gw -i dsl0
<skyion> ahh
<skyion> Frogzoo >> you are the man
<Frogzoo> route add default gw dev dsl0 - actually
<Agent_bob> Xochaedo did i typo ?     cat /proc/partitions
<skyion> i tried that
<Xochaedo> Agent_bob: No...I did. =P Lemme see if I can make sense of what it spit out at me.
<wain> is it possible to define rhthmboxs audio device?
<NoVo-cain> Agent_bob still got the error message, this is the result from "dir" inside my /media folder: cdrom cdrom0 dir Film Musik Serier Serier-1 Serier-2 Serier-3. and this is a typical line in my fstab: //192.168.1.38/d /media/Serier-1 cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode 0 0
<skyion> dev: Unknown host
<skyion> hmm
<Frogzoo> skyion: try route add default dev dsl0 - actually
<skyion> it is wanting an IP
<Xochaedo> Agent_bob: Looks like hda is the one I need access to. I've been a Windows junkie my whole life, so I guess I Just don't know how to access it.
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain ummm maybe it missing a slash   ///192.168.1.38/d    and i'm not sure it's /d at the end may be  :d   that i don't know.
<Oli```> cyzie: the other alternative is compiling your own drivers, I guess: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx
<cyzie> Oli```, i wont want to go that far.
<NoVo-cain> agent bob, the disk isnt teh D:, its simply named "d" from laseyness =)
 * Invert314 can't get kvm working on his AMD opterton
<Oli```> cyzie: I don't understand why there aren't drivers easily available though because you're not the only person having this issue
<NoVo-cain> *disc
<Invert314> full details at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536691&page=2
<NoVo-cain> Agent_bob hence, the sharename is D
<NoVo-cain> not the discname
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain ok.   but do remember case sensitive.
<cyzie> Oli```, as far as i can tell in my case, my system was installed dapper drake , then upgrade all the way upto gutsy. the main board failed and i exchange the board which has the integrated vga. well, display is fine but no flxinfo nor torcs. so that is why i suspect the 3d configuration must be faulty.
<NoVo-cain> Agent_bob yes, windows says the sharename is: \\server\d, hence in linux //192.168.1.38/d
<wain> is it possible to define rhthmboxs audio device?
<Agent_bob> NoVo-cain ///
<Frogzoo> cyzie: glxinfo |grep direct
<cyzie> Frogzoo, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<NoVo-cain> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name /192.168.1.38 not found
<NoVo-cain> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<NoVo-cain> so it cant be ///
<gryzor_> hi there, i'm new to ubuntu linux and asked me if someone knows a good socks/proxy-checker scann tool, which saves anonymous socks in a txtfile?
<Frogzoo> cyzie: you have load glx in your xorg.conf ?
<Agent_bob> ok
<cyzie> Frogzoo, glx found none in xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> cyzie: in modules, you need a line '  Load    "glx"'
<cyzie> mm
<cyzie> so i must enable glx in xorg.conf ?
<Grab> hello, do you think amule is better than emule on windows?
<Frogzoo> cyzie: at a guess, yes
<yago> Me too
<cyzie> Frogzoo, just now the command you gave also has this error, Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Xochaedo> Agent_bob: Okay, I have gparted running...how should I format the disk?
<cyzie> Oli```, Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers. when i lauch the restricted-manager.
<Xochaedo> Agent_bob: Like...what should I format it to? ext2? ext3? linux-swap?
<Yancho> i want that i free some cpu power whilst a very important sql query is finished - how can i do it please? how to close the gui ?
<Agent_bob> Xochaedo how ever you plan on using it will dictate that.  execpt swap.  you don't want more than about 2g swap max
<Xochaedo> Agent_bob: I mostly want it for data storage. Would that be ext2?
<Agent_bob> twocs ah yes smb:///blah     try it that way.   i know i was told that you have to use three / to make smb work right.
<cyzie> brb
<Agent_bob> Xochaedo i would say ext2   but most would say ext3    only differance is the journal
<Agent_bob> or it's supposed to be.
<Grab> is there a little simple linux distro? i just need it to run amule
<KnightWse> dsl linux
<icesword> Grab, simple or small?
<kbrooks> Grab, why do you want a little simple linux distro
<icesword> !simple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xochaedo> Agent_bob: Sweet. Thanks for the info.
<kbrooks> Grab, puppy linux is simple AND small (over 50 mb, less than 700 mb)
<Frogzoo> Grab: all linux distros will run amule, take your pick
<Agent_bob> Grab for "simpl-city"  ubuntu is built to try to fit that bill
<MindSpark> Oli```, iotop needs dtrace, any idea where I can get that for linux ?
<Grab> Frogzoo, but i dont want to spend 30 mins installing
<Grab> kbrooks, didd u try puppy linux
<Grab> ?
 * Agent_bob wonders about recommending gentoo to Grab ....
<kbrooks> Grab, yes
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, lol
<Grab> kbrooks, what's the difference with ubuntu
<Grab> ?
<kbrooks> by the way, this is NOT ubuntu support
<kbrooks> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Frogzoo> Grab: don't think you'll find an easier path to get it running than ubuntu
<kbrooks> Grab, http://www.puppylinux.org
<icesword> pclinuxos radically simple
<kaps> getting an error
<kaps> ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_FromObject
<Agent_bob> someone with fs encryption experance,  talk to me.
<kaps> ?
<kaps> I am on gusty
<Yancho> I have mounted my USB HDD partition as /media/dbhdd .. will it auto mount the next time as that name? or after reboot it will mount as /media/usbmedia-1 ?
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo kbrooks ?
<Frogzoo> about cryptsetup is all I know, it's a bit messy
<Nightmare> chick
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo ok.  i'll give it a look.   and by messy do you mean setting up or mantaining ?
<ere4si> Yancho, you need an entry in the /etc/fstab file for it to mount at boot time
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, umm, question quality check failed. a) you're asking to ask, and b) from a, it can be inferred that your question is vague
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, please try asking an actual question
<kaps> python help on gusty plz?
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, then we can give actual support
<Agent_bob> kbrooks i see.  thank you.
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, hmm, okaaaayyyy then.
<TrapperDave> Can anyone recommend a decent music application that will play mp3s, download and play podcasts and sync all of the music and podcasts with an iPod at all?
<ere4si> kaps: are you writing a program?
<kbrooks> TrapperDave, why isn't rythmbox decent?
<kaps> ere4si: no
<ere4si> kaps: what app were you running?
<kaps> ere4si: meld
<Yancho> ere4si : /dev/sdb1 /media/dbhdd extfs rw 0 0 like this is ok ?
<Agent_bob> !mp3 | TrapperDave formats may restrict free software from supporting some thing.
<ubotu> TrapperDave formats may restrict free software from supporting some thing.: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaps> ere4si:was working fine before, but for some wrong reasons I compiled and reinstalled python
<Yancho> ere4si this is the line from mount : /dev/sdb1 on /media/dbhdd type ext3 (rw)
<Frogzoo> TrapperDave: you want amarok
<ere4si> Yancho, looks ok
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179230  anyone is working on this bug? :-/
<TrapperDave> I can't get Rythmbox to load the music onto the iPod.
<kaps> ere4si:how can I fix it?
<Yancho> oki thanks
<_moro_bana_> whats the difference between the ubuntu ultimate edition from the one i downloaded
<ere4si> kaps: I don't know - does synaptic show python 2.5 installed?
<kaps> ere4si: yes
<Yancho> and any idea on this one please : i want that i free some cpu power whilst a very important sql query is finished - how can i do it please? how to close the gui ? i tried ctroll - backspace alt .. but it returned me to the menu
<TrapperDave> I couldn't get Amarok to work properly. But I think I might give it another try this afternoon.
<faileas> i think ultimate edition is a repack with more things
<kaps> ere4si:basically how can I come back to the original state?
<boyet> do we have a guide in triple booting xp vista and ubuntu?
<ere4si> kaps: looking brb
<Agent_bob> Yancho sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<kaps> ere4si:ok, waiting for your reply
<Agent_bob> Yancho sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start to resume it
<faileas> boyet: from scratch?
<Yancho> Agent_bob oki thanks :)
<marko-_-> does someone know how to load subtitles in real player ?
<cyzie> Frogzoo, no luck
<cyzie> Frogzoo, there is no module section in my xorg.conf file
<Agent_bob> boyet you just add another entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Agent_bob> !grub > boyet
<boyet> faileas: not really i know now how to dual boot but never tried the trpile boot
<Yancho> Agent_bob * Stopping GNOME Display Manager... [ ok ] - but i still have the login screen not a black cli
<ere4si> kaps: how did you "compile" python?
<shishirm1> hi can any 1 suggest a mail service and a command line mail client
<faileas> boyet: same thing. just install linux last
<kaps> ere4si:./configure, make , make install
<Agent_bob> Yancho ?
 * faileas installed XP then Vista then some linux distro and it worked fine
<ere4si> kaps: from their website?
<boyet> faileas: do i need to partition the hdd in three sections?
<kaps> ere4si:yes
<faileas> boyet: preferably
<Yancho> Agent_bob on my screen there is the login screen not a black command line terminal
<Agent_bob> Yancho are you saying that gdm is still running after you try to kill it.  or that there is a ghost picture left over on the display ?
<Agent_bob> Yancho can you login there or not ?
<boyet> faileas: tnx fella gonna try tommorow to my friends laptop at least i'm safe hehehhe
<Yancho> yes i logged in Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> Yancho and you ran     sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop    ???
<Yancho> yes .. im doing it again Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> Yancho if that doesn't kill gdm then there is a bug
<Yancho> did it no change .. still got the desktop showing
<Agent_bob> file a bug
<Agent_bob> !bug | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<faileas> boyet: is the laptop currently vista? if so use the partition manager on vista, not gparted. i think the vista bootloader won't be overwritten by XP, and Ubuntu will happily chainload it
<ere4si> kaps: all I can suggest is to ask on #python   sorry :)
<kaps> ere4si:thanks, no probs
<ere4si> k
<Agent_bob> Yancho before i leave that with you let me ask one more thing    id did close for a moment then restart when you ran that command ?
<boyet> faileas: i am thinking of flushing out the OS and start from scratch
<Yancho> Agent_bob my main concern is that the screensaver doesnt come in .. if i log out will it keep working etc?
<Yancho> Agent_bob nope nothign
<faileas> boyet: easier then. partition it, XP, then vista then ubuntu. make sure vista has more than 20 gigs... the other two at least 10ish is good
<Agent_bob> Yancho then don't file that bug report yet.
<Yancho> a ok now it worked .. maybe hte control alt backpace screwed it :) now im in the black terminal
<Agent_bob> Yancho or maybe you typo'd ?
<Yancho> most prob :o)
<boyet> faileas: maybe some 4sections in the hdd if it is possible
<kaps> ere4si: I had another query related to cdrom mount
<faileas> boyet: doable
<kaps> ere4si:wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<kaps>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<kaps>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kaps>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MindSpark> ok, this is very confusing. There should be a gedit dir in .gnome2. Does anyone know where this is located in ubuntu ?
<kaps> ere4si: ?
<ere4si> kaps
<boyet> faileas: do you have any idea on timer for internet cafe using all ubuntus?
<ere4si> kaps: the cd should automount?
<faileas> boyet: no
<kaps> ere4si: its not
<Yancho> yup typo
<ere4si> what's on the disk kaps?
<kaps> ere4si: but it works on windows
<Agent_bob> Yancho heh.  it happens
<Tyroazard> Hey #ubuntu, how to reinstall GRUB?
<_coldfire_> hello! i have problem with SAT card. can anyone help?
<boyet> i;m stuckin postgresql adding schemes well anyway thanks
<kaps> ere4si: just a data cd
<Tyroazard> From XP, preferably?
<faileas> boyet: let me ask apt ;p
<Agent_bob> !tab | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kaps> ere4si:in windows when I saw properties its udf
<ere4si> kaps: where were you mounting to?
<kaps> ere4si:/media/cdrom
<boyet> faileas: i have installed everything except adding schema in postgresql.
<ere4si> kaps: and the command you used?
<Yancho> ye i know :P
<harry__> question rhytmbox  doesnt  work
<kaps> ere4si: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/
<Agent_bob> kaps is external cd drive ?
<kaps> Agent_bob:no , its in my laptop
<Agent_bob> kaps  has a data disk in the drive ?
<Agent_bob> kaps  not music.
<kaps> Agent_bob: yes
<kaps> Agent_bob:data disk
<Agent_bob> kaps can you paste a command in a terminal ?
<kaps> Agent_bob: sure
<orgy_> hi, for some time now my system gets really slow while loading programs or sometimes reading from hard disk, udma is only set to 2, might that be the problem?
<Agent_bob> NUM=0 ;for Q in `ls -1 /dev/hd? 2>/dev/null && ls -1 /dev/scd? 2>/dev/null `;do eject $Q && eject -t $Q && NUM=$(($NUM + 1)) && FOUND="$FOUND  $NUM $Q";done >& /dev/null ;echo "$FOUND"
<Agent_bob> i'll pastebin that whole script for anyone that cares to look
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6e05e0ae
<orgy_> http://rafb.net/p/T4PL1M68.html this is what smartcl tells me about the disk
<saylar> hey guys
<kaps> Agent_bob: NO CD/DVD DRIVES FOUND!      this can be caused by missing kernel modules,
<kaps>     improper devfs/udev configuration, or even by bad/or failing hardware.
<saylar> anyone is familiar with an flash mp3 player or could tell me where i could ask for help?
<tdrusk> I had to reinstall Openoffice but it looks like crap. It doesn't match my Ubuntu theme. What do I need?
<kaps> Agent_bob:sorry, thats probably wrong
<kaps> Agent_bob: I downloaded the script you said in pastebin
<kaps> Agent_bob: and when I ran , it says ./script_cd.sh: 7: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<kaps> Agent_bob:?
<User3462> saylar: there are flash mp3 players examples out there if you want to make one , google would find some of them
<Liono> there a yahoo messenger for linux. how to install it. not in repositories?
<kaps> ere4i:?
<kaps> ere4si:?
<ere4si> kaps
<EnvoyRising> Liono: the yahoo messenger for linux is a bit shady feature wise you'd be better off getting one of the multi protocol messengers
<Dflamingo> I need help
<Agent_bob> kaps that's a differance in the shell.   i'm using the LTS and you are probably using gutsy
<Viktorious> hi anyone know what music player is the tiny one looks sort of like winamp
<Dflamingo> How do I get 'WINE'?
<Liono> EnvoyRising shady features ?
<Agent_bob> kaps the error message i mean.
<Dflamingo> I've been searching
<EnvoyRising> Viktorious: look into audacious
<User3462> Vik: xmms maybe ?
<Agent_bob> kaps  the rest of the script seems to have worked.    the cd tray never did open did it ?
<Dflamingo> Help someone?
<kbrooks>  !wine | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Liono> EnvoyRising how do i install it any way?
<EnvoyRising> Liono: that should have been shoddy... no webcam, hardly any development, etc
<kbrooks> Dflamingo, synaptic > search for wine: install it
<Liono> EnvoyRising it has voice chating ?
<ere4si> kaps: is windows on the same comp?
<EnvoyRising> Liono: you'll have to grab the source and compile i believe.. don't remember there being a binary package
<Dflamingo> Thank you
<Dflamingo> Wait!
<kbrooks> Dflamingo, or run: sudo apt-get install wine
<EnvoyRising> Liono: no
<Dflamingo> Which synaptic?
<tarelerulz> I am using ekiga and trying to config the sound ,but nothing is happing.   It says I should hear something in my speakers ,but I don't. It use alsa and  HDA intel which I think is my sound card . I am lost help
<Dflamingo> I *just* installed ubuntu
<kaps> Agent_bob: no it didnt
<Dflamingo> There are two options
<kaps> ere4si:yes
<EnvoyRising> Liono: for those features, your  best bet right now is kopete (though, its not gtk app)
<Dflamingo> The manager thingy?
<kbrooks> Dflamingo, synaptic [package manager], system > administration
<Liono> EnvoyRising i dont have any alternative to yahoo messenger that has voice chat and webcam ?
<Dflamingo> Thanks
<EnvoyRising> Liono: kopete provides both
<Liono> kopete gives that for msn too?
<EnvoyRising> Liono: yes. its the kde equivalent of pidgin, but actually has the vv features
<sti> gora ETA
<Dflamingo> Hey, I'm at the Synaptic Manager
<sti> gora ETA
<sti> gora ETA
<sti> gora ETA
<sti> gora ETA
<sti> gora ETA
<sti> gora ETA
<FloodBot2> sti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dflamingo> Where do I go from here?
<kaps> Agent_bob:what does that imply?
<EnvoyRising> pidgin developers are hell bent against video chat at the moment
<Liono> EnvoyRising vv features?
<ere4si> kaps: do you have a file /cdrom in /dev?
<EnvoyRising> Liono: vv = voice/video
<Liono> EnvoyRising so its better than pidgin ?
<Agent_bob> kaps does this do the same thing   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1527984f
<kaps> ere4si:  yes
<EnvoyRising> Liono: "better" is a subjective word, lol. It is more feature rich
<Liono> ok
<Agent_bob> ere4si he has /dev/cdrom -> /dev/scd0
<tarelerulz> Why woudl pidgin be not want voice/video .  I hate to say it text is not really pushing the technology at all.  Stuff like irc has been around for years.
<Dflamingo> Hey um, I'm confused
<Dflamingo> Where do I go from the synaptic package manager?
<kaps> Agent_bob: it says
<kbrooks> Dflamingo, ctrl+f
<kaps> Agent_bob: NO CD/DVD DRIVES FOUND!      this can be caused by missing kernel modules,
<kaps>     improper devfs/udev configuration, or even by bad/or failing hardware.
<kbrooks> Dflamingo, type wine, enter, wait
<Dflamingo> and I type wine?
<Dflamingo> Okay
<orgy_> hi, for some time now my system gets really slow while loading programs or sometimes reading from hard disk, udma is only set to 2, might that be the problem?
<kbrooks> <tarelerulz> Why woudl pidgin be not want voice/video .  I hate to say it text is not really pushing the technology at all.  Stuff like irc has been around for years. # um
<erUSUL> !ops | sti terrorist apology
<ubotu> sti terrorist apology: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Liono> EnvoyRising http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php gives it but when i dl the .deb. it asked for a dependancey. i have the latest version of that dependancy installed but it asks for an older one . why so?
<kbrooks> tarelerulz, they _do_
<kbrooks> tarelerulz, but it's slow going
<saylar> exit
<caceresa> HI
<deniz__> does kino work with .mpg files? or must i convert them b4 doing anything?
<kbrooks> tarelerulz, very, very slow
<Agent_bob> kaps   yeah  bur no error messages this time.    the script is working propperly.   and the information it gave should be a clue about the cause of the problem.
<KnightWse> does anybody have any experience with working with software raid ?
<Dflamingo> A bunch of options just came up
<EnvoyRising> tarelerulz: from what i remember reading of the bug reports, the devs say that 1) those features are too complicated to implement without destroying the current framework 2) users don't really want/need the feature 3) they're tired of hearing users complain and are just ignoring them. 4) if users make a patch, they refuse to incluce it
<Dflamingo> Do I click them all?
<ere4si> kaps: if you have a cd in the drive and a /dev/cdrom file the os has seen the device
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, um
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, its 1
<EnvoyRising> kbrooks: yes?
<KnightWse> I'm running Ubuntu on an IBM workstation wtih and INTELL Sata raid controller
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, not 2, 3 or 4
<KnightWse> but Ubuntu won't recognize it
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, amsn has vv
<Viktorious> im bored does anyone know of any good apps to download
<Mez> erUSUL, ????
<Dflamingo> What do I click?
<Dflamingo> A bunch of options just came up
<Dflamingo> ._.
<verb3k> Viktorious, Blender :)
<EnvoyRising> kbrooks: but amsn isn't yahoo. and is REALLY ugly
<kbrooks> Dflamingo, wine, the checkbox
<Agent_bob> kaps    do the   dmesg | tail | grep cd
<Viktorious> verb3k: whats blender
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, you can change it
<Liono> can any one help me how to enable direct hardware acceleration for good graphics. direct rendering managmnet is disabled in m case. how to enable it? i have intel p4 builtin vga?
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, (theme)
<Mez> !opabuse | erusul
<Agent_bob> see if it shows any information on the device
<ubotu> erusul: Leave the ops alone!
<caceresa> HOW  DO  I  ENABLE THE  3D DESKTOP
<verb3k> Viktorious, www.blender.org
<tarelerulz> I am have being trying to find a way  network that does voice and video and I have been told they are out there ,but the one program I got install ekiga don't work
<erUSUL> Mez: sti was giving support  to a known terrorist group (ETA)
<Dflamingo> Downloading!
<Dflamingo> Thank you!
<EnvoyRising> kbrooks: all themes are ugly unless you install the extra packages..forget the name. was recently added to the tk toolkit to make it look more native
<tarelerulz> It can't pick up my mic or anything like that
<verb3k> Viktorious, sudo apt-get install blender
<EnvoyRising> kbrooks: also, it is 2 3 and 4. read the logs...
<kaps> Agent_bob: it gives nothing
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, really?
<EnvoyRising> users have made plugins/ or at least offered to, and devs refuse to include them
<Mez> erUSUL, you called 3 mins after FloodBot1 had already dealt with him and he'd left?
<Agent_bob> kaps ok.      dmesg | grep scd    but dont' flood us with data if it dumps a screen full
<zackie> I'm having a problem with a game looking like it is refreshing but it
<zackie>           changes the way it refreshes when i move my mouse around... Its like
<zackie>           your trying to get a bad channel on the Tv... Any Ideas?
<tarelerulz> It can't be normal for Ekiga not to work.  I have sound working for everything else
<kbrooks> !enter | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<caceresa> HOW  DO  I  ENABLE THE  3D DESKTOP
<darkness3477> This might sound like a silly question, but I'm thinking of building a new PC (or buy a mac... but anyway) and I wanted to know if Ubuntu detects ( and uses) if you have two GPU's and two quadcore cpu's(not sure if I'll get two though...)?
<zackie> Sorry for the Flood... Paste didn't work like i thought it would heh
<kbrooks> !ccsm | caceresa
<tarelerulz> Could it be the fact I am running X86_64  processor
<ubotu> caceresa: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<david> caceresa: you read guides and manual
<erUSUL> Mez: fair enough; next time i wont bother. Thnaks for your time
<kaps> Agent_bob: it gave nothing
<TrapperDave> I've just tried installing Amarok again, however when I try to play an mp3, I get an error message saying that these meida items were unable to be loaded into the playlist. Then I get another error straight away telling me that xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<kbrooks> caceresa, for that question, system > prefs > appearance
<Agent_bob> kaps hmmm    my vote is missing module.
<Mez> erUSUL, next time just drop a note into #ubuntu-ops, rather than call !ops ;)
<caceresa> THANKS
<kaps> Agent_bob; what module?
<verb3k> Viktorious, do you like it ? :)
<|Dreams|> does anyone usee virtualbox here?
<EnvoyRising> !ask
<Agent_bob> that i dont' know kaps
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kbrooks> |Dreams|, just ask
<kaps> ere4si: but how does it not get mount then?
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, direct it to the right person ;-)
<|Dreams|> i want to know if it is possible to flash a xbox 360 drive firmware using virtual box with xp installed
<bsdnewb07> hmm guys ive installed ubuntu when i type i sudo su   i get the error my username is not in the sudorers file a log has been created and then i get a postfix error :/
<Agent_bob> kaps     sudo lshw -C cdrom
<kbrooks> EnvoyRising, like !factoid | person or !factoid > person
<wain> hi, how long does it take between a new release of a new version of a software/lib and beeing present as packege at ubuntu-tree
<knifepoint> Anyone here got a Nvidia 7600GS?
<Viktorious> verbk3: nah i dont know
<kaps> Agent_bob: ah ok, thanks, if you get to find anything please mail me on kaps_agl@yahoo.co.in
<Viktorious> what em i sposed to do with it
<darkness3477> This might sound like a silly question, but I'm thinking of building a new PC (or buy a mac... but anyway) and I wanted to know if Ubuntu detects ( and uses) if you have two GPU's and two quadcore cpu's(not sure if I'll get two though...)?
<G1015> Is virgin radio classic rock down or no longer working in rhythem box music player?
<verb3k> Viktorious, what kind of apps are you looking for?
<Agent_bob> kaps if      sudo lshw -C cdrom      doesn't show it.    i'm out of ideas.
<bsdnewb07> hmm guys ive installed ubuntu when i type i sudo su   i get the error my username is not in the sudorers file a log has been created and then i get a postfix error :/
<ere4si> kaps: wrong fs   bad superblock   makes me think that it is a bad burn or drive is dying   maybe
<Viktorious> something fun to do
<Agent_bob> ere4si shouldnt eject still spit the disk out tho
<erUSUL> wain: newer packages are only present on new ubuntu releases (or for selected packages sometimes in !backports)
<kaps> Agent_bob: it does show something and my cd moved
<zqwe> how to enable nvidia-glx (not nvidia-glx-new) driver?
<kbrooks> <wain> hi, how long does it take between a new release of a new version of a software/lib and beeing present as packege at ubuntu-tree # next release. e.g. if firefox 4 is out after hardy is released, it gets in hardy+1
<Agent_bob> kaps ah  now run the script again
<erUSUL> kbrooks: ff *3* ;)
<Agent_bob> kaps see if eject works this time.
<kbrooks> erUSUL, notice "E.G."
<ere4si> I would think so - unless the failure is in the drives board
<kbrooks> erUSUL, bad example, but still an example '
<erUSUL> kbrooks: ok :)
<kaps> Agent_bob: no i didnt
<EnvoyRising> Viktorious: check pm
<zackie_> While playing a game using wine, it is as if it is trying to refresh oddly Like a bad channel on the tv.. but it changes the speed in which it refreshes.. Any Ideas?
<chazco> Anyone know how to check a USB disk for faults?
<kbrooks> chazco, why?
<chazco> Made slightly more tricky by it being encrypted
<Agent_bob> kaps ok.   them i don't know what to say.
<Viktorious> didnt get one
<chazco> i think it might be faulty
<kaps> ere4si: may be , but then why windows is able to detect it
<EnvoyRising> zackie: google winefix +ubuntu and install that script maybe it'llf ix your probs
<chazco> Whenever i try to copy stuff to it Ubuntu crashes
<chazco> Two computers
<kbrooks> chazco, usb flash drive or usb hard drive
<chazco> USB HDD
<kaps> Agent_bob: fine, if u have anthing plz mail me on kaps_agl@yahoo.co.in
<EnvoyRising> chazco: still having troubles?
<Agent_bob> kaps     i will tell you this.    don't throw out good hardware on a bad configuration...
<gcj> hi all, please could someone verify this bug for me? type "cd //" in a terminal (without quotes), does it hang forever?
<chazco> Finally used a second HDD to get a backup made, so want to figure out where the issue was... its either Truecrypt, or the USB HDD
<kbrooks> chazco, all 2 computers on the same ubuntu version?
<chazco> Yep, Gusty 7.10 with the excessive updates
<Agent_bob> kaps good luck with it.
<kaps> Agent_bob: what do you mean by this
<EnvoyRising> chazco: did you try compressing then sendign?
<EnvoyRising> sending*
<Agent_bob> kaps i mena if the hardware works in one os it should work in another.   "after you find out what is misconfigured."
<kaps> Agent_bob: sure
<Drahy> Hi pla doesn anyone know how to create my own channel on this freenode server? Zhx
<Agent_bob> kaps shalom.  i go now.
<chazco> EnvoyRising - Couldnt get it to work over LAN, so used another HDD. The first one (the USB one) wouldnt work
<Liono> can any one help me how to enable direct hardware acceleration for good graphics. direct rendering managmnet is disabled in m case. how to enable it? i have intel p4 builtin vga?
<kaps> Agent_bob: bye, and thanks again
<wain> i need the new alsa-lib - it will never be present in gusty?
<EnvoyRising> Drahy: just type / join <name of new room
<chazco> Drahy - You can just join it and it'll be created. Then look up how to register it if your serious
<EnvoyRising> >
<zackie_> EnvoyRising: I think that might be over my head:( Reading up on the how to part... I wouldn't know what i would be doing sadly
<kbrooks> chazco, um, what version of truecrypt is on both?
<chazco> The latest (the one with the GUI)
<kaps> ere4si: any inputs?
<ac1d> ipods and ubuntu? what apps or tools can i use?
<sergio2> someone spanish??
<ere4si> kaps: thinking and cooking and eating
<chazco> !es
<Drahy> Yeah I mean with rights and so...
<EnvoyRising> zackie_: just type /join #my_new_room
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<beebeentu> Hello all, I have a problem with new gutsy install and firefox. firefox crashes when i open 3 windows. 2 is okay. but three is no good
<EnvoyRising> that'll get you started.. if thats over your head, god help you
<kandinski> is it me, or is anjuta on 7.10 totally hosed?
<EnvoyRising> kandinski: i hate anjuta... text editors ftw
<kbrooks> chazco, double check to be sure
<ac1d> lol
<kaps> ere4si: hahahaha, you do a lot of mult processing, strong processor man!!!
<ac1d> ipods and ubuntui!
<chazco> kbrooks - 5.0a
<ere4si> kaps: you tried to mount and got the error "wrong fs  bad superblock" etc yes?
<gcj> hi all, please could someone verify this bug for me? type "cd //" in a terminal (without quotes), does it hang forever?
<kaps> ere4si: yes
<ere4si> kaps hehe :)
<kbrooks> gcj, no
<kbrooks> chazco, are you sure that this is the same on both?
<chazco> Yep
<zackie_> EnvoyRising: what was that to do?
<ac1d> IPODS AND UBUNTU!
<TrapperDave> When Amarok starts I get the error message "Xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers". How can I fix this?
<ere4si> kaps: that tells me the os found the cd but couldn't make it work...
<chazco> The drive was encrypted ages ago, but all editions are supposed to be compatible anyway
<beebeentu> i did google search but don't see other people with same problem.
<kaps> ere4si : yeah I agree, but then isnt there any way?
<Drahy> So channel with some rights and so? And the manuals are complicated for me what i have to do exactly pls :-)
<ere4si> kaps: take the cd out and give it a gentle wipe
<beebeentu> Does anyone encounter this problem with firefox crashing?
<ac1d> Ubuntu and ipod please help! what can i use?
<EnvoyRising> zackie_: /join #zackies_house
<chazco> Firefox crashes a lot when on Youtube or sites with moving flash etc
<erUSUL> !ipod | ac1d
<ubotu> ac1d: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<TrapperDave> ac1d: I've been advised that Amarok is really useful for iPod and Ubuntu usage.
<Dudenumerone> hi dudes make money on http://www.biggestboom.com/ref.php?user=Bigbam
<Dudenumerone> hi dudes make money on http://www.biggestboom.com/ref.php?user=Bigbam
<beebeentu> chazco: but mine crashes when I open three windows
<ere4si> kaps: as a check - get a cd that you know works and see if that auto mounts or can be mounted
<__Oz__> HALLO UBUNTU FRIENDS!
<chazco> Nope, dont get that often
 * faileas takes away __Oz__ 's sugar ;p
<beebeentu> Can you help me with that problem?
<gcj> kbrooks, thanks
<kaps> ere4si: I did that and it works, I mean another cd
<tarelerulz> Have any of you had program not pic up you mic at all? Is that normal
<ere4si> kaps: so it is only the one cd?
<faileas> hmm
<zackie_> EnvoyRising: and this solves....?
<faileas> isn't ubuntu supposed to automount a windows drive in a dualboot automatically?
<chazco> kbrooks - Copying from the new HDD to a truecrypt partition on the other PC works fine (same files, as a test)... so i'm guessing its the USB HDD thats faultyy
<chazco> It is several years old
<beebeentu> Hello. Can someone help me with firefox crashing problem
<kaps> ere4si: yeah, gentle wipe didnt help
<kaps> ere4si: I forgot to tell you its not a cd its a dvd
<kaps> ere4si: shouldnt  make any difference though?
<kbrooks> chazco, wel, get everything off the usb hdd and reformat the hdd, maybe it'll resolve itself after you reformat
<chazco> Considering that now
<ere4si> kaps: then boot into windows - copy the data to somewhere you know then reboot into ubuntu and copy it over - as a solution
<Lacrymology> has anyone been able to mount their PSP to ubuntu?
<ere4si> cd - dvd is the same os wise kaps
<thew00> hi, any1 know anything about network bonding? pls qry me
<beebeentu> Okay. Can someone help me with DVD codecs? I follow instructions but it still doesn't work
<kaps> ere4si: hehehe, that I will , but just wanted to know if there is any bug
<EnvoyRising> zacki_: you said you wanted your own room, right?
<erudified> Is there a channel for hardy?
<ere4si> kaps: from what you say the bug is in the one cd...
<kbrooks> erudified, #ubuntu+1
<kaps> ere4si: anyway thanks a lot
<ere4si> k lots of luck kaps
<beebeentu> Can someone help me plese
<Mushrooms> Hi guys, a quick question, When i open up the synaptic package manager, in the left hand side there is a section which has labels All, Installed, Installed (auto removal) and not installed. What does "Installed (auto removal)" mean?
<EnvoyRising> !ask | beebeentu
<ubotu> beebeentu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erudified> Thanks krbrooks!
<kaps> ere4si: thanks, and is there any channel called #python?
<kbrooks> kaps, yes
<john___> Hi guys. How can I find out exactly what processors I have? I just know its a pentium d but I need the number.
<kbrooks> kaps, without the ?
<ere4si> kaps: yep try /j #python
<EnvoyRising> python...how you taunt me so
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising: can you help me with my problem? Firefox keep crashing when I open three windows
<erUSUL> john___: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Odd-rationale> john___: lspci?
<john___> thanks!
<nasamo> Hi guys I have the same problem Bebeentu has. My firefox queeps freezing....
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, it means that you removed package X, and when X was installed, it needed certain other packages. but since X is removed, these certain other packages are unnecessary
<EnvoyRising> beebeentu: run firefox from command line, open the three windows so that it crashes, then paste the error in paste.ubuntu-nl.org so that we can all help you
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: so is it ok if i uninstall them? or should i keep them?
<kaps> kbrooks : I cant login
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, double check to make sure it's okay
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, with something like gtkorphan
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: is there a way that i can check for dependencies?
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, um, apt-cache rdepends <package> for that case
<john___> guys, I tried both those commands but I still dont know if my pentium D is say a 9xx or an 8xx. Any more suggestions?
<kaps> ere4si: it saysyou need to be identified
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising: I just try but it doesn't crash properly. The 2 window open go gray. and no error message come up on terminal
<ere4si> !register | kaps
<ubotu> kaps: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<kbrooks> kaps, yes, /msg nickserv register <password>
<TrapperDave> I've just tried starting Amarok for the first time since reinstallation and it hangs on the splash screen. How can I fix it?
<ac1d> did you know that if you freeze a puppy and shove a stick in it somewhere, then you can sell it in mexico under the name Puppsicle
<john___> Just had an idea, maybe the bios will tell me.
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: the list is small... so i guess i can do that. which leads me to my next question, Say i required package X, and package X dependened upon package Y, so when i use synaptic package manger, it installs both X and Y. Now, when I want to get rid of X, does the dependency still hold? and remove Y as well?
<idyllic> john___: sudo lshw
<gnari> hello folks. i want to print onto a printer connected by USB to a windows machine on my network. the printer is a EPSON stylus pro 3800, which is not listed by the system-config-printer.py applet under System->Administration menu. i tried selecting epson stylus pro 5000, but no luck.
<idyllic> -.-;; he just left..
<gnari> is this unlikely to work, or am i almost there?
<kaps> thanks
<Pici> ac1d: This is a support channel, if you just want to say random things, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place.
<Pici> ac1d: Keep in mind our Code of Conduct as well (/msg ubotu coc)
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, yes
<ariyako> hi
<leitao> hello. What is the name of the package which contains the syscall man pages?
<imc1> gday everyone. Running 7.10, and despite the warning that it could happen, I turned on "special" graphics including the "make desktop workspaces a cube" and it clobbered my multiple desktops. Can anyone help me find them and get them back?
<ariyako> wonder why my internel  card reader not working
<ariyako> :D
<EnvoyRising> beebeentu: hmm... well, i guess you could check your system log...
<EnvoyRising> find that under system > admin > sys log btw
<EnvoyRising> hopefully something useful in thee
<EnvoyRising> there*
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: so, if i were to invoke apt-cache redepends <package name> and it gave me a list, it would mean that the packages in the list needs this particular package?
<tarelerulz> I am trying to use EKiga .   My problem is the sound don't seem to work. It can't read my mic . I know the mic works . and the sound on my system works so  . Can any one help me
<__Oz__> HALLO UBUNTU FRIENDS!
<ariyako> Feb 19 20:47:48 X-12 kernel: [ 3901.941491] usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 78
<dubcat> hi folks - ive given up trying to get my mic working on my Dell D630 laptop :(
<jpatrick> !repeat > __Oz__
<jpatrick> !caps > __Oz__
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, rdepends means reverse depends. so if X depends on Y (which is what depends will show), rdepends on Y will show X
<dubcat> i bought myself a plantronic usb headset - do i just plug it in?
<__Oz__> jpatrick: easy, brother, easy.  Just jubilation in the mornin', my friend.
<imc1> dubcat - you should be able to, yes
<dubcat> imc1 cheers - ill do that now.
<jpatrick> __Oz__: you've said it at least twice tho, and #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place :)
<imc1> So any help here for me with my multiple workspace drama?
<__Oz__> Just twice, actually, and only by mistake.  And now all this discussion over it is more off-topic stuff by approximately 300% than if you'd simply left it alone. :)
<__Oz__> imc1: let's hear the problem.  I will try to help.
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, so feel free to infer away
<imc1> I'm running 7.10, and despite the warning that it could happen, I turned on "special" graphics including the "make desktop workspaces a cube" and it clobbered my multiple desktops. Can anyone help me find them and get them back?
<imc1> Thanks _Oz_
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: I see, that means that if i got a list for rdepends, then i probably should leave that package alone >.< ok, thanks for your help ^-^
<__Oz__> Describe the problem in detail, sir.
<Gothfunc> what's the best reasonably priced wireless mouse to get?
<EnvoyRising> __Oz__: thats why i handle all my off-topic ramblings in ubuntu-offtopic, lol
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, no
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, you're ... errr, wrong
<__Oz__> EnvoyRising: excellent idea!
<imc1> _Oz_ - I thought I just did ;)
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: hahaha ok, then what should i be thinking?
<tuna> so, I wanna install ubuntu on a machine where ubuntu cannot recocgniz the cd drive, and where I cannot have a web connection. How should I do it?
<__Oz__> How am I supposed to figure out what "multiple workspace drama" means, imc1?
<imc1> No, I posted this:
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, well, wrong as in "think again, you probably jumped to conclusions"
<imc1> I'm running 7.10, and despite the warning that it could happen, I turned on "special" graphics including the "make desktop workspaces a cube" and it clobbered my multiple desktops. Can anyone help me find them and get them back?
<imc1> After that :)
<__Oz__> oh.  sure.
<dubcat> imc1 i think they want to know what clobbered your desktop means.. can you see any windows etc?
<kbrooks> ok, bye
<imc1> dubcat, thanks,
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: sorry?
<__Oz__> Open the "Advanced Graphics Manager" or whatever it's called.  (Not in front of an ubuntu machine right now, so bear with me.)
<EnvoyRising> __Oz__: lmao.. its when one workspace's girlfriend finds out about the other workkspace's baby's mama and they start to argue
<faileas> tuna: do you have some way of getting files in?
<imc1> What iI mean is that iI now have only one desktop workspace not four
<Viktorious> hi how do i remove an app
<__Oz__> The same interface where you set up the spinning cube.
<imc1> and I cannot seem to add any new ones
<knifepoint> Gahhhhhhhhhh i thought NVIDIA was meant to be strides above ati in the drivers stakes why is it i cant get my 7600GS out of vesa mode
<__Oz__> Click on the "general" tab.
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, thats why i also said to double check with deborphn
<EnvoyRising> Viktorious: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<Odd-rationale> imc1: Right click the workspace switcher
<dubcat> imc1 go to system/preference/advanced desktop settings
<__Oz__> Find the number of vertical and horizontal desktops.  Set the horiz. number to the desired amount.
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, and/or gtkorphan
<dubcat> imc1 in there you can disable cube etc and renable the desktop wall
<__Oz__> imc1: that applies to you as well.
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: i understand. which one do you recommend? for a newbie
<imc1> dubcat,  Odd-rationale, and _Oz_ thanks, trying
<Odd-rationale> imc1: Do you have compiz on or off?
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, gtkorphan
<faileas> tuna: if your HDD is partitioned already, you could use wubi to make an image install, the LVPM to move it over... you'll need to get wubi-installer and the disk on the HDD with windows tho
 * __Oz__ loves compiz
<imc1> Ofdd-Rationale - sorry how would I know?
 * Odd-rationale does not like compiz
<Mushrooms> kbrooks: great thanks for your help!
<tuna> faileas: I have plenty of unpartitioned space
<dubcat> if he has cubes he must have compiz on right?
<TrapperDave> Does anyone have any experience with Amarok? Mine just freezes on the splash screen
<faileas> tuna: and i assume a windows partition?
<imc1> Interesting that I don't have System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Settings.
<faileas> (i hope, else it gets REALLY tricky)
<dubcat> ahh you didnt install compiz fusion im guessing
<tuna> faileas: how do I use wubi if the machine doesn't have a web connection
<EnvoyRising> TrapperDave: you running kde?
<dubcat> how did you enable cubes exactly?
<Odd-rationale> imc1: Go go System --> pref --> appearance and see if visual effects are enabled
<erUSUL> !ccsm | dubcat
<ubotu> dubcat: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<TrapperDave> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 with GNOME I think. I only started using Linux like a week go so it's all very new to me.
<imc1> Ah
<tuna> faileas: yes, a windows partition and I can get the cd and wubi to that machine
<__Oz__> Odd-rationale: that's an...  odd rationale to have.  Why don't you like compiz?  It's really super!
<imc1> Yes they are; it says "Normal"
<EnvoyRising> if no one here can help you, #kubuntu may be more helpful
<Viktorious> can someone help me with wine noone in wine room is doin anyhtng pathetic
<__Oz__> trapperdave: yeah, I use it...  no freezes though.
<EnvoyRising> wine...**cringes**
<faileas> tuna: wubi can use a CD image you downloade already if its in the same partition. I suggest the 7.10 version. Use that to do an install to the SAME DRIVE as windows
<tuna> Viktoroius: what is the problem?
<EnvoyRising> sure Viktorious what do you need?
<TrapperDave> Thank you EnvoyRising.
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising: I looked but which section? syslog? it doesn't show anything for last 30 mins
<Viktorious> i wanna know why it always installs on windows partition rather then linux one
<tuna> faileas: ok
<faileas> tuna: then boot into wubi and install LVPM (you'll need to copy this over too) and use that to move it to another partition
<__Oz__> Question: are viruses at all a problem for Linux?  I don't run an anti-virus proggie in Ubuntu.  Should I?  I've always believed Linux to be far more secure against that sort of tripe.
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: I liked it when I first started using linux. But that kind of wore off...
<faileas> tuna: so all you'll need is a 1 gig USB drive prettymuch ;)
<Odd-rationale> !virus | __Oz__
<ubotu> __Oz__: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<EnvoyRising> beebeentu: dang..i'm trying to get a more descriptive explanation of whats going on with your firefox
<Axioplase> Hi
<__Oz__> Odd-rationale: I mostly like the cube and the ability to flip through windows in big/easy to read ways
<Gothfunc> does no one have any advice on a wireless mouse purchase?
<__Oz__> Thank you, Odd-Rationale.
<K-Ton> Hi all
<Axioplase> What package contains the javac command? (how can I find this out?)
<erudified> Gothfunc, there's really no such thing as a good wireless mouse imo
<erudified> I've yet to try one that didn't have a very noticable delay
<__Oz__> Odd-Rationale: the system certainly runs a bit faster withOUT compiz
<Viktorious> i wanna know why it always installs on windows partition rather then linux one wine that is
<__Oz__> but I'm a sucker for that slick presentation
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: I still have it installed to "show-off" to my windows friends. :) Other than that, I keep it off for everyday computing.
<__Oz__> Viktorious: because that is how wine works.
<erudified> __Oz__, I think it *feels* a lot faster
<faileas> Viktorious: are you sure its the windows partition? ;p
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising: I open one window, I open a second window. Everything okay. I open three window and the window don't open. Then a few seconds more the two windows go gray
<idyllic> axioplase: sun-java6-jdk
<__Oz__> Odd-rationale: yeah, I can understand.
<__Oz__> erudified: I'm with you.
<tuna> faileas. thank you very much
<Axioplase> thanks
<Viktorious> pretty sure always takin my c drive
<Gothfunc> erudified: mine seems fine there, but it just runs out of batteries after about an hour
<dubcat> I have a plantronics USB headset - it's working fine - but how do i change the volume of this thing? the volume control on the lead is not work and im using skype with it fyi
<faileas> tuna: its a bit time consume tho
<erudified> Gothfunc, yeah there's just no way to win lol
<Viktorious> so what happen when i sign bak in on windows partiton em i gonna have the games interfierring
<faileas> Viktorious: no
<erudified> I've never used one long enough to run out of battery, and I've bought quite a few of them
<tuna> faileas: k, that's not a problem, not my time :)
<faileas> wine's c drive is a folder
<Viktorious> so it isnt realli going on my other hardrive
<faileas> no
<ArthurArchnix> Hey... anyone here actually use apparmor? I know it's installed by default, but I don't think it's actually doing anything. "sudo apparmour_status" returns that the module is loaded, but there are zero profiles and zero processes in use.
<faileas> it isn't
<Gothfunc> erudified: what price range did you go for?
<Viktorious> oh thank god so when it comes up c drive program files dsnt matter
<|Dreams|> has nayone managed to get virtual box to use a dvd writer
<erudified> Gothfunc, I've gotten everything from the tiny $5 ones to the $60 logitech ones
<erudified> I still use a MS Intellimouse Optical (with cord) from about 2000
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising: if it help, Epiphany work fine with many more windows than 3
<erudified> But your mileage may vary
<erudified> the delay (and some people have told me they don't notice it) just drives me insane
<Viktorious> faileas: so c drive program fiels is wines little thing not acttully my other harddrive
<faileas> Viktorious: ...
<faileas> YES
<Gothfunc> erudified: i might not notice it i guess
<unicum> is there anything like a cool equalizer for rhythmbox.. or for the whole system?
<Viktorious> haha ok thanks heaps
<faileas> its a folder on your linux drive
<unicum> running ubuntu 7.10
<faileas> erudified: MS makes great peripherals ;p
<erudified> yeah the damn mouse just won't die lol
<Odd-rationale> Viktorious: You can find you wine "C:\" in ~/.wine/drive_c
<EnvoyRising_> not sure what qualifies as cool, but off the top of my head, there's alsa mixer, unicum
<Gothfunc> i'd rather not buy microsoft hardware tbh
<Gothfunc> it'd feel like funding terrorism
<Gothfunc> ;o
<unicum> EnvoyRising alsa mixer is not really an equalizer, is it? i mean it just does the volume level.. but nothing like treble, bass.. you know
<Odd-rationale> My computer is from MS...
<imc1> dubcat,  Odd-rationale, and _Oz_ thanks, that worked all is well. Have a good day
<faileas> Gothfunc: *shrug* i go for whatever works for me ;p
<Odd-rationale> imc1: You, too
<erudified> hahah, well, I figure if my hand is gonna spend some significant portion of it's time on a device, it may as well be one that I like
<bsdnewb07> hmm guys ive installed ubuntu when i type i sudo su   i get the error my username is not in the sudorers file a log has been created and then i get a postfix error :/
<erudified> try sudo -s
<erudified> sudo su is kinda silly
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_: Did you see my messagesss? Please let me know if you can't help me more.
<bsdnewb07> k
<erudified> but be careful with sudo -s, it'll change the perms of e.g., your .vimrc file
<EnvoyRising_> i didn't see your last messages beebeentu got disconnected
<shingouz> ideas where to find things like tun-source, bcm4400-source, thinkpad-source and madwifi-source? looks like the fresh ubuntu does not like to let me compile the modules because the source keeps on missing
<faileas> Odd-rationale: MS builds PCs?
<bsdnewb07> whats sudo -s do?
<rsa_md5> hi, the network manager applet has been behaving strange lately, i am using an atheros chipset wifi NIC....it gets disconnected from the network and yet the icon does not change.....i am using 7.04
<EnvoyRising_> bsdnewb07: !man
<erudified> bsdnewb07, it gives your current shell root privileges
<Gothfunc> erudified: you make it sound even dirtier with the ms mouse
<Gothfunc> ;)
<Pici> shingouz: apt-get source packagename
<EnvoyRising_> !man | bsdnewb07
<ubotu> bsdnewb07: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bsdnewb07> but only if your in the sudoers file tho?
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_:I open one window, I open a second window. Everything okay. I open three window and the window don't open. Then a few seconds more the two windows go gray
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising: if it help, Epiphany work fine with many more windows than 3
<Odd-rationale> faileas: No, I didn't mean that. I just has a "MS Asset" sticker on it. It really belongs to my dad - A MS employee.
<shingouz> Pici: i know about that, i just seem to be missing the sources. in other words: repositories do not seem to have them
<faileas> Odd-rationale: ahh ;p
<EnvoyRising_> how fast of a processor and how much ram do you have beebeentu
<EnvoyRising_> ?*
<EnvoyRising_> and why 3 windows?
<bsdnewb07> EnvoyRising i run fine in 256
<faileas> Odd-rationale: MS employy's kid using linux? !!! ;p
<Isoplast> hey
<Odd-rationale> faileas: Shhhh.
<shingouz> Pici: ..and now that i remember, they are all enabled in sources.list
<bsdnewb07> but id imagine 32mb ram would work, linux isnt fussy on ram like windows is
<faileas> lol
<Isoplast> can someone help me ?
<Pici> shingouz: You need to make sure that you have the deb-src repositories for each of your normal deb lines
<nanobytes> got detected that my boot linux it on /dev/hda2... and from my grub menu.lst, the root  is (hd0,1). is this right?
<Pici> !offtopic | faileas Odd-rationale
<ubotu> faileas Odd-rationale: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Isoplast> how do i enlarge the head of a window?
<EnvoyRising_> usually if it goes grey it means its got too much to think about... unless theres a bug i'm unaware of or something
<shingouz> eugh... sources.list is filled with comments :p
<EnvoyRising_> don't think i have any more ideas though, beebeentu
<faileas> bsdnewb07: XP works on as little as 64. lowest i've gone in ubuntu is 192, but thats cause i'm not that familair with it. I suspect it can go pretty low on the right DE...
<manchicken> I'm sure that this is a stupid question, but does Ubuntu come with a default firewall?
<Odd-rationale> manchicken: no
<idyllic> manchicken: no
<beebeentu> 1.6Ghz duo centrino 1GB RAM
<Pici> manchicken: iptables is installed, but no default rules for it exist.
<Odd-rationale> manchicken: If you want one, I can suggest firestarter
<Pici> !firewall | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<manchicken> Much thanks.
<Isoplast> ?
<Pici> Odd-rationale: Firestarter is just a front end to iptables (which exists on a default install)
<Isoplast> :D
<manchicken> Damn, that's the fastest I've ever gotten an answer in here.
<manchicken> heh
<Isoplast> my window is broken
<Odd-rationale> Pici: Yes.
<shingouz> Pici: main, universe, restricted and multiverse are all enabled for both deb and deb-src. done apt-get update too
<Isoplast> can someone explain me how to change the size of the windowhead?
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_: oh and it work fine with edgy install on this machine for 1yr+ until upgrade today
<Pici> shingouz: Give me a package name that you can't get the source for, I want to take a look.
<shingouz> thinkpad-source, madwifi-source, tun-source Pici
<EnvoyRising_> beebeentu: wow. def. more going on than i know how to help with. sorry about that
<Pici> shingouz: Are you doing: apt-get source tun-source? or apt-get source tun?
<Isoplast> hey guys
<Isoplast> please
<Isoplast> :D
<Isoplast> help me!
<Isoplast> im loosing my mind
<cleaton> window head?
<Pici> Isoplast: You need to explain your question better, I dont think anyone knows what you are talking about.
<Odd-rationale> Isoplast: I don't get what you want to do...
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_: Do you know other  person I can talk to? No one helps unless I break etiquette rules to get attention. I don't like that
<Isoplast> i mean
<Isoplast> the window
<erudified> beebeentu, well, you could offer some cash ;)
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Isoplast> if you open firefox for example
<jim_beam> I have not been able to install e17 (enlightenment) anyone have success?
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_:to who
<Isoplast> you have a headtab
<Isoplast> wich you can drag and drop
<Pici> Isoplast: Please don't use enter as punctuation.
<bsdnewb07> ive trid sudo -s
<Kase1> is there some problem with the internet today? i cant reach www.google.de(no dns resolve) or paypal.com an cnn.com (no ping reply)
<Isoplast> ok sorry...
<EnvoyRising_> beebeentu: well the problem is that the issue you are having is a bit unique. its not so general in nature, so its likely that if you aren't getting answers now, you'll have to wait for another time. then. google is pretty good too..lemme see something
<bsdnewb07> i enter my password, says its not in the sudoers file
<bsdnewb07> and an error has been logged then sendmail creates an error
<bsdnewb07> or postfix
<cleaton> Isoplast, you want to resize a window?
<Kase1> other pages are ok
<Isoplast> if you open firefox, you have a titlebar, wich you can also drag and drop. i only want to resize the titlebar, because it is very small...
<bsdnewb07> whats the ubuntu default admin password?
<erudified> Kase1, U.S. Special Forces have been systematically disconnecting the eastern hemisphere in preparation for establishing global hegemony
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_:I tried google before come here. I don't find nothing but I don't really know what search words to use.
<Pici> !root | bsdnewb07
<ubotu> bsdnewb07: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<EnvoyRising_> beebeentu: i'm trying too. maybe you ddint' have the right keywords. only thing i can suggest is trying a newer version of firefox
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, use your normal user passwd with sudo
<cleaton> Isoplast, i think you need to change theme to do that. you have the default theme?
<Kase1> im in germany? ok its east of us but,
<Isoplast> cleaton jep
<bsdnewb07> k dkd
<bsdnewb07> i did
<bsdnewb07> it says shellhosts the username i added during setup does not exist in the sudoers file
<EnvoyRising_> btw. do you have a lot of extensions beebeentu?
<Odd-rationale> Isoplast: I think I know what you're talking about. I know it is possible, just don't remember how. Try playing with some stuff in Appearance
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_: I never know how to upgrade to latest version on linux. I have 2.0.0.12. I remove all extensions.
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, new install?
<bsdnewb07> yeh Brownster
<dubcat> ahh i found my USB headset volume issue at launchpad
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, r u using the a/c created at install
<cleaton> Isoplast, system -> preferences -> appearance -> customize -> window boarder
<EnvoyRising_> beebeentu: to be honest, i never upgrade. i just backup and do clean installs
<bsdnewb07> yeh Brownster
<bsdnewb07> it lets me login file
<bsdnewb07> fine*
<erudified> dubcat, hehe, you remember when getting support for USB anything was a crapshoot?
<dubcat> :)
<erudified> Time marches on...
<dubcat> yah -
<Brownster> and u sure u didnt create any other a/c?
<Isoplast> odd-rationale, ok... but the funny thing is, that i never changed the setting... when i started up the computer it just appeared like this
<bsdnewb07> 100%
<bsdnewb07> ive even done the reinstall to make sure
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_:That's what I do
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, well do you have a live cd?
<bsdnewb07> nah it wasnt live cd i used
<bsdnewb07> it was the server based version
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_:I mean upgrade from Edgy to Gutsy but I do clean install.
<bsdnewb07> the text based installer
<cleaton> Isoplast, your window boarders suddenly got smaller?
<EnvoyRising> oh. well either way i don't have anything else to try, sorry about that
<Isoplast> cleaton jep ! :D
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, not sure if server version would be different in way it uses sudo,
<Pici> Isoplast: Do have even *any* window borders?
<bsdnewb07> i just dont get it
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, one way around the problem ...
<shingouz> Pici: sorry, phone....
<Isoplast> pici yes, i still have it, but the font is very small
<bsdnewb07> yeh?
<EnvoyRising> hey, does anyone know of a destop environment other than gnome, kde, and xfce? i know of plenty of windows managers, but no other de's
<beebeentu> EnvoyRising_: Thanks for trying.
<cleaton> Isoplast,  oh so it's just the font that is small?
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, get any live cd and boot using that, into a live cd environment. mount the root partition of ubuntu anywhere you like, then edit the sudoers file
<Trashlord> hello
<Isoplast> cleaton, no, the bar has also got smaller
<shingouz> Pici: apt-get source tun and apt-get source tun-source both error out "cannot find a source package for tun[-source]"
<Trashlord> I have a problem with my sound card
<cleaton> Isoplast, the bar gets samller if you change the font
<Trashlord> See, my sound card is a Creative Labs, EMU 1212m
<bsdnewb07> heck
<Trashlord> It's not detected at all
<bsdnewb07> and they say ubuntu is easy lol
<__Oz__> Whomever gave me this link: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<__Oz__> Thank you.
<cleaton> Isoplast, go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> fonts  and change window title font to maybe 10px
<Isoplast> cleaton, and how do i change the font back to the default setting?
<__Oz__> That's a very good read.  Now I understand why Linux is Virus-inhospitable.
<Trashlord> I found a driver, which should work, but I can't compile it
<chubby_sby> i have prob wit gyachy,handme please?
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, well I dont know why u have this problemo, I haven't come across it before, perhaps it is to do with the server install,worth reading the install docs for clues?
<cleaton> Isoplast, tell me if that helped
<bsdnewb07> k
<Trashlord> I've also downloaded the new version of ALSA, but when I do ./configure on it, it's telling me my C compiler cannot create executable files
<Isoplast> cleaton, no it didnt... its already set on 10px
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, at least u dont _need_ to reinstall :)
<cleaton> Isoplast, try making it larger then
<Viktorious> does anyone in here use xvidcap
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, worth checking something, what does $ groups give you, are u in the admin group?
<Isoplast> ah
<Isoplast> now it worked
<Isoplast> thank you a lot !
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, might be 'adm'
<Trashlord> Anyone?
<cleaton> Isoplast, no problem =)
<bsdnewb07> what do you mean
<Pici> shingouz: Are you sure that those are proper package names? The only one that I can see that should work is thinkpad-source (but in that case, its just a regular package)
<jim_beam> e17 sources directory please  forums seem not to work
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, check what groups 'you' belong to, in a terminal type 'groups'
<cleaton> Trashlord, you got all the dependences?
<Trashlord> I need to get stdio.h
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, u should get a list that includes 'adm' or maybe 'admin'
<shingouz> Pici: apt-get install thinkpad-source "cannot find package thinpad-source" and the same with all the others too. even modules-assistant reports the same
<Pici> Brownster: its 'admin'
<Trashlord> I'm trying to install emu10k1
<Trashlord> it requires that
<Trashlord> do you know where can I get it?
<Trashlord> googled, found nothing
<Brownster> thanks Pici
<Pici> !compile | Trashlord
<ubotu> Trashlord: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Trashlord> Thanks
<jim_beam> :( they don't like me here
<shingouz> Pici: they should be the proper names.... i *could* do a straight compile from raw sources but i am not really in a mood for htat kind of screwing around this time
<Pici> shingouz: I ask because I dont see them at all.
<jim_beam> :) either that or im invisible
<Trashlord> Woah dude
<Trashlord> Thanks a lot, I just found I required a major dependency
<Trashlord> Which I didn't have
<bsdnewb07> its admin
<bsdnewb07> does the user admin have a default password?
<shingouz> Pici: so it is not only me this time... hmm... tun i absolutely need, acx100, ipw2200, madwifi and thinkpad would be nice
<Pici> bsdnewb07: There is no admin user.
<bsdnewb07> well when i installed ubuntu it said i couldnt have the user admin because it was taken by the system
<Pici> shingouz: Have you looked in the kernel sources?
<Dave_is_sexy> where do you get the live cd from?
<Dave_is_sexy> It is not easy to find
<Pici> Dave_is_sexy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, yes it's used as a 'group' name, hence users can be given membership of the admin group, then using sudo and entering your normal user password u can execute commands as 'root' or group 'admin', its the ubuntu way
<Pici> Dave_is_sexy: The DesktopCD is the LiveCD
<dubcat> when i run alsamixer in a terminal it always shows me the details of my Intel sound card - how do i get it to show me my USB soundcard built in to my headphone cord?
<shingouz> Pici: iirc they all are external thingies. at least thinkpad, madwifi and tun are
<dubcat> more specifically i know its the -c or -D flags but i dont know how to find the name of those devices
<Pici> shingouz: Then I'm not really sure, sorry :/
<shingouz> ..unless, of course, ubuntu does things differently.... ;)
<Dave_is_sexy> pici: but that's not live
<Pici> Dave_is_sexy: Which isnt?
<Dave_is_sexy> any
<Pici> Dave_is_sexy: The Desktop Edition is the LiveCD
<Dave_is_sexy> oh
<shingouz> Pici: the funny thing is that modules-assistant knows them by those names but it cannot find the sources. could they be in repositories for older releases?
<Brownster> bsdnewb07, if you are in the 'admin' group like you say you are, you should be able to execute any command $sudo foo bar, and enter your password , thats it!
<roddersg> anyone knows how to recover files from a hd that has been formatted to ext2 accidentally?
<Dave_is_sexy> will it ask me to push a key or select 'start from cd' cos the machine it's needed for is keyboardless
<Pici> shingouz: They are probably in the linux-restricted-modules or linux-ubuntu-modules packages for your kernel.
<faileas> roddersg: testdisk will allow you to restore anything on the original partition that wasn't overwritten
<Odd-rationale> Dave_is_sexy: Depends on you bios settings
<Dave_is_sexy> ...which is why it's needed as a distro which includes an on screen keyboard and ntfs-3g driver
<daaniel[1]> i have created this 4 TB partition with parted and and set label to GPT, then i format it with ext3 and use the filesystem, this works great until i reboot, then the filesystem show up with "?" instead of "rwx" and the messages log says it contains error - why is this happening every time?
<Dave_is_sexy> good, my bios is set to boot from cd without question
<Desert_Storm> How can i execute Warsow? I got the 0.41, i need to execute ''warsow.i386''
<shailender_> Red Hat and Ubuntu Linux Top Enterprise Open-source Software
<reto_> hi
<reto_> during an hd-installation
<shailender_> http://crazy4computers.blogspot.com/2008/02/red-hat-and-ubuntu-linux-top-enterprise.html
<shingouz> Pici: restricted modules installed but tun. thinkpad and madwifi are all fully gpl... strange
<reto_> I get the error message 'base-installation/no_codename'
<Pici> !offtopic | shailender_
<ubotu> shailender_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reto_> is there an eassy way to get this fixed?
<Odd-rationale> Dave_is_sexy: The live cd will boot the Live environment if nothing is pressed after 30 secs.
<shailender_> http://crazy4computers.blogspot.com/2008/02/red-hat-and-ubuntu-linux-top-enterprise.html
<roddersg> faileas, how long will the recovery take
<Dave_is_sexy> :)
<daaniel[1]> when i then run e2fsck i get Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt! Abort<y>? ...
<faileas> roddersg: it isn't very fast,
<Desert_Storm> How can i execute Warsow? I got the 0.41, i need to execute ''warsow.i386''
<ccasey> has anyone had their apt-get update fail recently?
<reto_> during an hd-installation I get the error message 'base-installation/no_codename'
<Odd-rationale> ccasey: Try Aptitude
<reto_> it seems to be unable to find the right version/codename
<dubcat> ooooooh i found a gnome bug with alsamixer!
<reto_> any idea how to fix that?
<dubcat> or more specifically - ppl are complaining that their usb headset volume control is not working - but its a gnome issue in fact!
<faileas> Desert_Storm: try ./warsow.i386?
<roddersg> faileas, major oops happenning
<__Oz__> Why don't we just use aptitude for everything?  It's so much better than apt-get.
<shingouz> Pici: make-kpkg modules_image begins to sound a nice idea with some pure raw sources off the net
<__Oz__> Or does aptitude only work with certain packages?
<Desert_Storm> ./warsow.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nanobytes_> i need a little help pls... to remove grub error 18, am planning to install again ubuntu using the livecd in manual mode.. coz they said that my boot partition is bigger to my bios thats why i wanna used the manual mode in installation
<faileas> roddersg: i did it once, testdisk fixed it but i basically left it overnight after the inital stages
<ccasey> )dd-rationale - it hangs here Get:235 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports/multiverse Sources [2264B]
<ccasey> 99% [20 Packages bzip2 0]
<roddersg> faileas, I think the directory section and the beginning part got wiped out
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Yes you can use aptitude instaed of apt-get for about anything. Just remember that ssynaptic uses apt-get
<ccasey> with aptitude as well as apt-get
<faileas> roddersg: i once reformatted a disk TWICE and got everything back
<Desert_Storm> Faileas, i got the error: ./warsow.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<faileas> give it a shot, its good stuff
<Odd-rationale> ccasey: Have you retried?
<ccasey> yes
<faileas> Desert_Storm: install livcurl
<__Oz__> Odd-Rationale: why doesn't synaptic switch to aptitude?
<faileas> Desert_Storm: install libcurl
<Desert_Storm> Where can i get it_
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Dunno
<daaniel[1]> is it because im using ext3 filessytem with parted??
<dubcat> i suppose i should share my bug findings on launchpad and not here right?
<__Oz__> And I still don't "get" what makes synaptic better than add/remove.
<Pici> dubcat: yes.
<__Oz__> What's the advantage of synaptic?  Best I can tell is simply access to more repos.
<ccasey> _Oz_ - its just a different way to do the same thing, slightly less user friendly
<__Oz__> ccasey: right.  So why's it in there? :)
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: More control over the packages. Also, add/remove does not lists packages, but rather more like the applications
<credible> because it's more powerful
<__Oz__> ccasey: why not just leave add/remove as the only gui package installer?
<__Oz__> credible: powerful in what way?
<ccasey> It lets you pic and choose libs and other things where as Add/Remove sticks mostly with programs
<Pici> __Oz__: Because your power/developer-user wouldnt want that.
<erUSUL> __Oz__: becouse add remove is too high level for some uses
<nanobytes_> i guess am now on my own... dunnno really what to do about this fcking grub error 18...
<__Oz__> libs?  libraries? What's an example of when you'd need to do this?
<Desert_Storm> Faileas, where can i get libcurl_
<erUSUL> __Oz__: compiling software
<K-Ton> !usplash > K-Ton
<__Oz__> Mm.
<ccasey> _Oz_ you may want a specific kernel other than Generic
<faileas> Desert_Storm: apt i guess
<__Oz__> Me being a n00b, I guess add/remove is the right thing to use.
<Desert_Storm> sudo apt-get libcurl_
<Desert_Storm> ?
<ccasey> or to add a dev package that goes along with a program
<__Oz__> Yeah, I've seen dev packages in there.
<faileas> Desert_Storm: no underscore, and use search first
<Odd-rationale> ccasey: I really don't know what is wrong. Sorry.
<Desert_Storm> Okay, thanks =)
<__Oz__> So Add/Remove was included in Ubuntu for idiots like me, while smart people across the Linuxverse appreciate the power of Synaptic.  Is that about right?
<Pici> __Oz__: yes ;)
<faileas> __Oz__: though some people stick to apt ;p
<ccasey> _Oz_ - just pick what works best with your workflow, and dont get hung up on the details.  If you find yourself needing synaptic one day, you will use it.
<__Oz__> faileas: you mean the command line apt?
<faileas> its faster when you know exactly what you want
<faileas> __Oz__: yup
<faileas> i do ;p
<dubcat> woot - that's the first time i've every contributed to helping track down the cause of a bug :)
<__Oz__> ccasey: I have used synaptic plenty (when following instructions from a webpage or something) but never understood the value of using it.
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Synaptic is a debian thing, not just ubuntu. Add/Remove is a gnome app
<__Oz__> Ahhh
<Odd-rationale> *frontend
<Pici> __Oz__: Everything in the end still uses apt to get stuff from the repositories. apt-get, aptitude, add/remove, synaptic, adept, etc...
<ccasey> Odd-rationale, thanks for the help.
<__Oz__> that helps shed some light.
<__Oz__> Pici: right...  so synaptic is just another way of doing it, with "finer" control over what you get (i.e. dev packages and whatnot.)
<Odd-rationale> Me. CLI all the way. :)
<ccasey> damn, is no-one else having problems running an update lately?
<__Oz__> When you run an "updatedb" what exactly is happening?
<dubcat> __oz__ i started off using synaptic because it was easier for me (as an ex windows user).. as i got more familiar with my machine and with linux in general i moved on to apt-get which is easier now that i understand a little aobut what is going on around me
<__Oz__> dubcat: but don't you need to learn some switches and flags to use with apt-get?
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: an index of your filesystem is created
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Not a lot
<white_eagle> why doesn't backspace work in terminal?
<white_eagle> (I have gnu screen running)
<faileas> __Oz__: not really
<dubcat> __oz__ not really - you just install :) and generally when i need to add a repository or something the website relating to the softaware i want to install will tell me exactly what to type in to terminal anyway
<__Oz__> prince-jammys: I thought it was updating all the software you have by comparing it with the repos you downloaded it from.  Is that true?
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Just "apt-get install package" and "apt-get remove package" :)
<__Oz__> odd-rationale: yeah, I've used that.
<__Oz__> but using the command line you can't "search" for a package, can you?
<faileas> Odd-rationale:  __Oz__ don't forget apt-cache search ;p
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Apt-cache
<__Oz__> Ah.  First I've heard of that one.
<dubcat> __oz__ just use whatever you are familiar and comfortable with - if you like synaptic use it
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Or aptitude search if you like aptitude
<_coredump_> moinsen
<white_eagle> ok found it
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: apt-cache search::: search for packages   apt-cache show:: show a specific package (sudo not necessary for either)
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: apt-cache search dvd burn :)
<__Oz__> Is there a tutorial page that explains CONCEPTUALLY what's going on inside linux/ubuntu with apt-get, aptitude, repos, libraries, etc?  I have a vague understanding of how it all works but not complete.
<erUSUL> !apt > __Oz__
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Try "apt-get moo" one of these days... :)
<faileas> lol
<__Oz__> What does that do, odd-rationale? :)
<ricardoromao> What is the best kernel for Atlhon 64, know a days I use the x86_64 generic, is the best one ?
<prince_jammys> and then again
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: Find out!
<faileas> super cow powers !
<__Oz__> Heh, heh.
<__Oz__> I won't be back to my home PCs until this weekend so it'll have to wait. :) I will try it though.
<dubcat> hahahahahhhahaah
<dubcat> i just did apt-get moo
<dubcat> :)
<dubcat> Taurens ftw!
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<patogen> What is the "period" key? It says mod-period
<dubcat> its the full stop
<dubcat> .
<patogen> dubcat: Ah thank uyou :)
<dubcat> its an americanism... =/
<shingouz> interesting. ubuntu packages stuff in completely different places than debian. this box will make my head hurt many times in the next couple of years
<Odd-rationale> dubcat: Next you will have to find the super cow power of aptitude. :)
<Grab> i want to use my shell as a proxy: what can i use/install ?
<unicum> hello, i need something like an equalizer for my system
<dubcat> oddd-rationale - i play a tauren in world of warcraft - i have the power of moo! :)
<unicum> the bass sucks and there's like no treble
<Odd-rationale> dubcat: Hint: aptitude -v moo
<unicum> what can i use for this?
<mactimes> Grab: Try Squid
<dubcat> odd-rationale - it says there really are no Easter Eggs in this program
<Odd-rationale> dubcat: try -vv
<_Oz_> Here's a weird question.  Is there a way in Ubuntu (or anything, really) to connect to a router at a remote location and use it as a 'proxy' for internet access?
<dubcat> hhahahahahhaha
<Grab> mactimes,  is that good to run on a shell? is that overloading ?
<dubcat> odd-rationale - ok that made my day.. trying -vvv
<Desert_Storm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56619/plain/
<dubcat> hahahaha
<Desert_Storm> Im having that error executing Warsow
<Odd-rationale> dubcat: Go for it.
<_Oz_> I have a rental home with a router/DLS modem in it and I would like to be able to access it and browse the web/do things from there.
<dubcat> this is excellent
<faileas> lol
<z0mbies> hi
<faileas> keep adding vs ;p
<mactimes> Grab: That will run as a system service.
<dubcat> hahahahah it gets better and better - elephant.. snake.. etc
<Viktorious> im always hearin about suse whats the deal
<Grab> mactimes,  ok, but the problem is: will that overload cpu ?
<z0mbies> Does anyone know how to compile Mplayer with GTK support?
<_Oz_> regarding apt-get update...  don't the programs I install with apt-get update themselves automatically?
<prince_jammys> dubcat: its from "the little prince"
<mactimes> Grab: Not that I know
<_Oz_> Periodically I get a flag in the tray in Ubuntu saying "updates are ready for download"
<dubcat> prince - ah ok :) very funny
<Desert_Storm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56619/plain/ im having that problem executing Warsow
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Only when you run an update.
<faileas> i got up to 6 ;p
<dubcat> i used to work for a manufacturer of networking gear and we used to put all kinds of easter eggs in our equpiment
<faileas> dubcat: keep adding vs!
<_Oz_> odd-rationale: so I need to make sure I run update regularly.  Does anyone chron that?
<dubcat> faileas haha i did until they resulted in the same message
<_Oz_> Or is there a package I can install via the gui that will update my stuff automatically?
<mactimes> Grab: Of course, that will depend on how many requests and clients will be accessing the proxy.  But in general, *nix services/daemons run very smoothly.
<faileas> _Oz_: there's usually an update applet ;p
<Grab> mactimes,  thanks for your help. ps: i will use it sporadically, so can i let it run 24/7 or should i switch it off ?
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: The update notifier simply reminds you to update.
<_Oz_> I see.
<mactimes> Grab: You can set it up not to start up automatically.
<_Oz_> So clicking that little "fireburts" icon in the tray runs "sudo apt-get update"
<_Oz_> Correct?
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Corect
<_Oz_> Ah.
<faileas> pretty mugh
<faileas> much
<_Oz_> The picture becomes slightly clearer.
<Grab> mactimes, shell is 24/7 on
<mactimes> Grab: Then, you can use a "general" formula to start it up: sudo /etc/init.d/your_service start
<Grab> so if i start it, it will stay forever
<_Oz_> At the end of the day, ubuntu/linux really is more or less straightforward, isn't it?
<prince_jammys> more or less :)
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: There is a lot of gui-for-bash-cammand in ubuntu...
<_Oz_> It's relatively easy to figure all this stuff out after a lifetime of using Windows.
<Grab> mactimes, do i need root access ?
<Desert_Storm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56619/plain/ im having that problem executing warsow, anyone know what do i need more?
<faileas> personally, linux is hard to get started, easy to keep running
<faileas> windows is the other way around ;p
<mactimes> Grab: All administrative tasks require root account or administrative rights.
<z0mbies> Where can I go to make an Ubuntu feature request?
<prince_jammys> _Oz_: yes, windows makes it easy by keeping you in the dark about whats going on
<Odd-rationale> faileas: Never saw it that way before. But now makes sense.
<dubcat> ozzloy: I made the move from windows to ubuntu in a very dramatic way - i tried to g-part my WORK laptop and screwed it up - since then ive been fully on Ubuntu - and just use virtualbox for anything i need windows for (vpn client for check point for example).
<Grab> mactimes,  i dont have root access on my shell: so nothing to do ?
<FFighter> hello
<_Oz_> prince_jammys: heheh, exactly.
<FFighter> I'd like to mount a samba share with a user other than root
<_Oz_> faileas: actually I found ubuntu very easy to get running.
<prince_jammys> _Oz_: the challenge in linux is to preserve the user's acces to whats happening in the system without confusing the hell out of normal users
<faileas> Odd-rationale: Esp this install. took me 17 1/2 hours striaght cause of bad luck to install;p
<Desert_Storm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56619/plain/ im having that problem executing warsow, anyone know what do i need more?
<_Oz_> faileas: I tried red hat a LONG time ago but it was way beyond me.  command line installation.
<mactimes> Grab: You can ask around, but nothing else to do then, as far as I know.  Either you have administrative rights or not.  It is that simple.
<_Oz_> It is disappointing that ubuntu has such poor wireless support. :(
<dubcat> the only reason i have to run ANY windows related software is my freakin vpn client :(  if there was some way to access check point vpn from linux i could just run outlook from crossover office
<mactimes> _Oz_: I don't agree.
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Depends on you chipset... It worked right out of the bos with me
<faileas> _Oz_: i ended up going through 4 cds, give up tried a net install 4 times, gave up, then ussed wubi and LVPM
<Odd-rationale> box
<dubcat> ozzloy: wireless works for me fine on both my vaio and my dell laptops
 * faileas has an intel 2100. old but VERY compatable ;p
<_Oz_> dubcat: couldn't get any of my machines w/ wireless to work... that was two dell laptops and an old desktop with a wireless PCI card.
<faileas> WPA support on gutsy was a good thing tho
<_Oz_> I simply gave up on wireless for ubuntu.  That's why I'm running XP right now on my laptop.
<mactimes> _Oz_: Never got my hands on a wireless onto a PC/laptop which wireless NIC wouldn't work with Ubuntu.
<faileas> _Oz_: what chipset?
<dubcat> ozzloy: i have a dell latitude d630 and it worked right out of the box with 7.10 gutsy - have you tried that version?
 * faileas only knew one system that had issues with linux
<dubcat> wtf - im not typing ozzloy!!
<dubcat> im typing oz -
<mIRCLan-mIRC6774> hello
<faileas> and thats apparently a glitch in the bios
<mIRCLan-mIRC6774> www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net www.chatsohbet.sohbet-turk.org
<mIRCLan-mIRC6774> www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net www.chatsohbet.sohbet-turk.org
<mIRCLan-mIRC6774> www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net www.chatsohbet.sohbet-turk.org
<Odd-rationale> !ops
<FloodBot2> mIRCLan-mIRC6774: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mactimes> _Oz_: Some makers do it in the hard way.  Some one.  Don't blame the OS, instead, open your mind and think about replacing the hardware or getting drivers from the maker.
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
 * mIRCLan-mIRC6774 www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net www.chatsohbet.sohbet-turk.org
 * mIRCLan-mIRC6774 www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net www.chatsohbet.sohbet-turk.org
 * mIRCLan-mIRC6774 www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net www.chatsohbet.sohbet-turk.org
 * mIRCLan-mIRC6774 www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net www.chatsohbet.sohbet-turk.org
<mactimes> _Oz_: /s/Some one/Some not
<sato_> _Oz_ No luck >< What's your wifi chipset ?
<faileas> (more precisely there's a IRQ conflict between the USB adaptor and the wifi...)
<Odd-rationale> lol
<faileas> and no linux distro i tried (mandriva did with a bit of witchcraft) seems to work right
<_Oz_> faileas: I don't know what chipset it is.  It's a Dell Inspiron E1705
<z0mbies> hey, does anyone here know how to compile Mplayer with GTK?
<dubcat> see ya guys
<faileas> _Oz_: you can find out with SIW ;p
<faileas> or look around
<z0mbies> can if i can make a feature request for hardy, or is it too late now?
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know whether xfce can have different backgrounds for different desktops? Or is that only in kde or compiz?
<jrib> z0mbies: why? It's in the repositories.  No need to compile it
<z0mbies> not wth GTK support?
<faileas> Odd-rationale: i believe so
<prince_jammys> Odd-rationale: that can be done in  KDE?
<prince_jammys> didn't know
<Odd-rationale> prince_jammys: Yes. Just in the Desktop Settings.
<faileas> prince_jammys: my HDR background attests to that
<jrib> z0mbies: well you have to help me.  Does gtk support refer to something other than the standard gui for mplayer?
<Odd-rationale> faileas: Yes in XFCE?
<_Oz_> wHAT'S siw, faileas?
<prince_jammys> Odd-rationale: faileas cool
<faileas> _Oz_: its a really nice windows tool
<_Oz_> faileas: what's it do?
<faileas> Odd-rationale: i believe so. i don't have it installed but its doable
<faileas> _Oz_: hardware info, passwords,ect
<z0mbies> maybe I was reading an out dated post on the forum
<frold> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<faileas> i use it on systems i want to dualboot for checking compat ;p
<jrib> z0mbies: install "mplayer" from multiverse.  Then run "gmplayer" and see if that is what you are looking for
<frold> howto ping a site :S
<Pici> frold: ping site.com
<jrib> frold: ping site
<Odd-rationale> frold: ping -c 3 URL
<z0mbies> okay, thank you for your help.
<frold> In commandpromt?
<Odd-rationale> frold: Yes
<Pici> frold: yes, in a terminal.
<_Oz_> faileas: nice
<_Oz_> what can I learn from this proggie (I just installed it) that will tell me if this laptop will work with linux (wireless)?
<faileas> _Oz_: it will tell you what your wireless card it
<faileas> then look it up ;p
<_Oz_> I found it.  Where do I look it up?
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: You can find your wireless card from the CLI: lspci
<prince_jammys> !wireless | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Oz_> Property	Value
<_Oz_> Model	Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<faileas> Odd-rationale: i'd have suggested that but he's in windows right now
<frold> thankyou Pici, Odd-rationale, jrib
<_Oz_> that's what I have
<Odd-rationale> faileas: Oh, I forgot.
<sato_> OZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<sato_> did you try this how-to
<_Oz_> No, sir, sato.
<sato_> just looked it up in google... guess it's wors a try ;)
<faileas> Odd-rationale: i'm better at windows than linux anyway, more experience ;p
<_Oz_> thanks.
<_Oz_> Looks like the same card they used in the e1705
<Odd-rationale> faileas: I should be good at windows... ^_^
<_Oz_> As usual, you're an outstanding and helpful group. Maybe I WILL try to get Ubuntu running on this Dell laptop.  Maybe it ISN'T hopeless.
<faileas> Odd-rationale:well, been using windows for ages, linux is new to me ;p
<frold> brb
<crhylove> How do I change my refresh rate in the GUI?
<crhylove> Currently only 50 or 51 hz is available, but this monitor performs better higher.
<Odd-rationale> anyways, gtg! Be back later!
<_Oz_> faileas: me too.
<crhylove> at this low refresh, the monitor turns itself off and on.
<crhylove> rendering this machine unusable
<gluer> hi
<prince_jammys> crhylove: preferences->screen resolution
<crhylove> I had to do it in the console before, and I obviously messed it up.
<crhylove> It only gives me two options.
<crhylove> 50 and 51.
<Amerio> hey guys
<crhylove> This monitor doesn't work well that low.
 * _Oz_ departs #ubuntu with new-found hope. And for that he is grateful.
<_Oz_> Farewell again, my good friends.
<_Oz_> And I thank you.
<_Oz_> You have given me hope.
<Amerio> guys i have a problem using dparted
<Amerio> is it possible to move the unallocated space from SDA2 to SDA1?
<prince_jammys> crhylove: what's the output of this::  grep -i refresh /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Desert_Storm> Im having rendering issues on warsow with openGL
<Desert_Storm> How can i fix them_
<jianfei> gday
<Desert_Storm> Its like everything is too dark
<MatzeB> Hi, I want to move the package selection from 1 ubuntu installation to another
<MatzeB> someone know how I could do this?
<prince_jammys> !info aptoncd | MatzeB
<ubotu> matzeb: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.97-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<MatzeB> (I have 1 system with lots of stuff installed that I need, now I want to install the same stuff on another new system with a fresh ubuntu install)
<jianfei> .
<sato_> MatzeB: I really not sure but I thin you can get a list of all installed package (from the package manager)
<Desert_Storm> How can i fix rendering on Warsow, its just too dark, and not understandable
<Amerio> is it possible to move the unallocated space from SDA2 to SDA1 in Gparted and merge them into 1 unallocated space ? because I have two unallocated paritions
<MatzeB> sato_, yes I found dpkg --get-selections
<MatzeB> but no way yet to install that selection on the other box...
<prince_jammys> MatzeB: check out that package
<jianfei> .
<MatzeB> prince_jammys, I am...
<LL00> anyone know a soft like ms project?
<MatzeB> prince_jammys, , though I don't really want to create a new install CD...
<LL00> I tried planner
<LL00> any soft better
<MatzeB> prince_jammys, I can happily download all the packages again
<MatzeB> prince_jammys, or simply copy my apt cache
<lgierth> hello. i want to generate locales for en-US. how do i do that?
<MatzeB> prince_jammys, I just don't want to select all the packages again manually
<prince_jammys> MatzeB: i see
<jianfei> im trying to get the novell client to work on gutsy anyone got this working?
<white_eagle_> jianfei, what novell client?
<white_eagle_> evolution?
<prince_jammys> MatzeB: this parses the output of --getselections and then installs --- http://www.debianadmin.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<[chr0n0s]> hi, is there any application which can organize my notes, interlink them(like wikipedia) "automatically" ??
<prince_jammys> MatzeB: or so it seems
<MatzeB> prince_jammys, that's what I've been looking for I think
<prince_jammys> MatzeB: sounds like it
<jianfei> .
<Amerio> is it possible to move the unallocated space from SDA2 to SDA1 in Gparted and merge them into 1 unallocated space ? because I have two unallocated paritions
<Dflamingo> Hello
<Dflamingo> I need some help
<brobostigon> good aafternoon
<Dflamingo> I installed Avast anti virus for Ubuntu
<Dflamingo> From the avast main website
<Dflamingo> But I can't seem to find avast anywhere
<Dflamingo> ._.
<erUSUL> [chr0n0s]: Tomboy (supports interlinking)?? or install a personal wiki
<jianfei> white_eagel, im trying to get the novell login client to work on ubuntu, i converted the rpms to deb but it wont run
<Dflamingo> This was the name of the file, avast4workstation_1.0.8-2_i386.deb
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, mediawiki needs to be linked manually. ?
<Dflamingo> Can't seem to find it on my computer
<erUSUL> Dflamingo: dpkg -L avast4workstation
<Dflamingo> What do you mean?
<Dflamingo> I'm new to ubuntu
<Dflamingo> ._.
<Dflamingo> Help please
<[chr0n0s]> Dflamingo, he means use -L to locate
<erUSUL> [chr0n0s]: nope if you mention the tittle of anote in onother note it will be converted in a link
<Dflamingo> -L?
<Dflamingo> Whats that?
<erUSUL> Dflamingo: that command will list the files instaled by the package
<prince_jammys> read above
<the-joe> hi
<Dflamingo> oooh
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, let my try that, i just installed mediawiki :D
<erUSUL> !enter | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<white_eagle_> !tab | jianfei
<Dflamingo> where do I type the command in?
<ubotu> jianfei: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<[chr0n0s]> Dflamingo, in a console
<erUSUL> !cli | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<the-joe> can sb help me with ubuntu 7.10 64 bit - ati radeon x800 blackscreen
<mohbana> hi, i am using texlive in ubuntu, is the natbib package missing because i can't seem to compile using natbib?
<Dflamingo> Oohh, the terminal
<Dflamingo> the one like MS DOS?
<prince_jammys> yes
<white_eagle_> jianfei, .rpm converted to .deb isn't flawless
<Dflamingo> thank you!
<Viktorious> using something in wine doesnt affect the performance of it does irt
<white_eagle_> Viktorious, performance of what?
<Viktorious> the app
<Dflamingo> wait
<prince_jammys> Viktorious: yes, it can affect it
<erUSUL> Viktorious: yes it does you got an additional layer
<Dflamingo> I entered 'dpkg -L avast4workstation' into the terminal
<Dflamingo> And a whole bunch of text came out
<Dflamingo> Nothing that I understand though
<Dflamingo> Still can't find avast
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tuomoila> osaisko joku kertoa miten saan resoluution isommaksi kun asensin atin ajurit niin max.resoluutio on 800x600
<erUSUL> Dflamingo: you got the list of files the package instaled and its location on hard disk
<jianfei> white_eagle: yeh i noticed, annoyed novell hasnt bothered
<prince_jammys> Dflamingo: you have installed this app but you can't access it?
<Pici> !fi | tuomoila
<ubotu> tuomoila: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Dflamingo> I can't find it
<Dflamingo> It's not anywhere in appl/places or systems
<Dflamingo> Avast for linux
<mohbana> hi, i am using texlive in ubuntu, is the natbib package missing because i can't seem to compile using natbib?
<Dflamingo> And I got the locations but what do I do?
<erUSUL> Dflamingo: provably is a cli app that you call from terminal
<prince_jammys> Dflamingo: try typing "avast"
<white_eagle_> Dflamingo, hit alt-f2 and type avast
<ubuntu1> Hi, people. I want to backup my Windows installation which is on the first harddrive, to my second harddrive. I tried dumping an image of the whole harddrive but my second harddrive wasn't big enough. How can I backup my Windows installation so that, when something goes wrong, i can restore it from that?
<white_eagle_> see what happens
<the-joe> no one in the mood to solve my ati x800 blackscreen boot problem? :(
<mohbana> did anyone get my question
<prince_jammys> Dflamingo: and if that doesnt work, try avas(and hit the tab key to see if it autocompletes the name)
<white_eagle_> ubuntu1, I'll google now for windows backup
<brobostigon> !backup | ubuntu1
<ubotu> ubuntu1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<white_eagle_> mohbana, ??
<mohbana> \usepackage[round, sort, numbers, authoryear]{natbib}
<mohbana> opps
<mohbana> hi, i am using texlive in ubuntu, is the natbib package missing because i can't seem to compile using natbib?
<Dflamingo> it's not working
<ubuntu1> brobostigon: thanks
<Dflamingo> both methods didn't work
<Dflamingo> Help!
<Dflamingo> Can I paste the locations I got from terminal?
<white_eagle_> Dflamingo, wait
<white_eagle_> I'll see what I can do
<Dflamingo> thank you
<linduxed> ive got a light inside my headphone input (red, LED i think) that lights up when i use windows, making it easier to find, however it does not light up in ubuntu, do you know what to do or where to look for a solution? I've googled some but cant seem to find anything....
<white_eagle_> !pastebin | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<white_eagle_> use pastebin, paste them there
<sato_> MatzeB: Look like you got your answer.... What I was thinking of is the File > Save markings option of synaptic
<white_eagle_> and send us the link
<Dflamingo> wait
<Dflamingo> White eagle, can I private chat with you?
<Dflamingo> This is all so confusing
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: Were you the one helping me yesterday/the day before yesterday with the instability issue?
<white_eagle_> yes
<hw00djohn> hey everyone! i just got ubuntu and i love it!!
<white_eagle_> Arelis__, yeah
<white_eagle_> did you get it?
<white_eagle_> did you get it fixed, I mean
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: Great :). I've been running the liveCD for a night to backup something, and nothing has crashed. So.. can it be the harddrive?
<linduxed> hw00djohn: wellcome aboard
<white_eagle_> Dflamingo, pvt me if you like
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: (And, no..)
<linduxed> hw00djohn: *welcome
<Grab> how do i see disk usage and quota of my shell?
<MatzeB> arekkusu, that save markings didn't work, but the scripts on that page did
<jianfei> white_eagle: until i get the client working i cant roll it out ubuntu to 400 pcs
<MatzeB> arekkusu, in fact that dpkg --set-selections in combination with apt-get dselect-upgrade seems to be the proper way
<jianfei> annoyed
<MatzeB> (as mentioned in the comments on that page)
<white_eagle_> hw00djohn, totally offtopic, but did you get the compiz effects?
<white_eagle_> :D
<brobostigon> grab: try df -h -T
<hw00djohn> linduxed: thanks man.  right now i'm running compiz and looking for more upgrades.  Any idea if you can use iTunes with ubuntu 7.10? I'm trying to get my buddy to switch and that's his condition.
<rsa_md5> suppose i have added a few script lines to /etc/rc.local......how do i execute the script? cd /etc and then ./rc.local ?
<hw00djohn> white_eagle_: yeah. i got it!
<white_eagle_> no hw00djohn sorry but DRM'd files won't work in linux
<arekkusu> MatzeB: Ok good to know :) I though your could do that from synaptic...
<white_eagle_> and itunes store doesn't work too
<white_eagle_> !itunes | hw00djohn
<ubotu> hw00djohn: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<brobostigon> hw00djohn: you can run itunes with wine
<hw00djohn> white_eagle_: figured, DRMified sucks...apple sucks.
<MatzeB> arekkusu, synaptic only saved the changes you made to your package selection
<Djoef> hi, is there a way to retrieve a command you once used and of which you know the start ? (i could browse trough the entire history but that would take me a long time... as it was a long time ago :) )
<MatzeB> arekkusu, not your whole selection
<Aciid> what does default ubuntu boot entry look like in grub?
<marko-_-> ka
<Aciid> could somebody paste that in pastebin
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: Has your system been stable?
<white_eagle_> Djoef, yes
<linduxed> hw00djohn: tell him to try out amarok and hell be blown away
<white_eagle_> press the up arrow
<Djoef> (I am talking about commands in terminal)
<white_eagle_> when in terminal
<Djoef> white_eagle_:  how ?
<Djoef> yes
<Djoef> ok
<Djoef> thats browsing trough the entire history
<Djoef> but i know it was a ssh command
<Djoef> and i need the settings
<Pici> Djoef: or history | grep ssh
<Djoef> great
<linduxed> hw00djohn: sudo aptitude install amarok
<Djoef> ill try
<hw00djohn> linduxed: how would i find amarok, also, he has about 80gigs of music, can he turn those m4a's into whatever format amarok uses?
<fotoflo> hi, i just noticed that all the ubuntu default users (sys, bin, sync, games, for example) have a default login shell, even though their logins are disabbled in the shadow file.... would it hurt to change all the /bin/sh
<fotoflo> 's to /bin/false ?
<Djoef> thank you Pici !!
<linduxed> hw00djohn: get a terminal up and type that command i just wrote
<Grab> <brobostigon> grab: try df -h -T <= no result
<Aciid> could somebody please paste the default grub entry for ubuntu to pastebin
<Desert_Storm> Where can i DL ''XFree86-DRI''_
<hw00djohn> linduxed: i did, however it says i need my install CD
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, do you use ati?
<Desert_Storm> Yes
<white_eagle_> fglrx drivers?
<Pici> Aciid: There is no 'default grub entry', its dependent on your hardrive layout.
<linduxed> hw00djohn: amarok uses all kinds of formats, and if it doesnt it just ask you to press a button to have it install automatically
<erUSUL> Aciid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56626/   the locale and UUID are specific to my install of course
<Arelis__> Pici: Hey there pici. I have been running the liveCD for a whole night and nothing has crashed and nothing is unstable. No random crashes or anything. I didn't have Xorg switched on though (it was on, but i was using the console all the time). So, if the liveCD is stable, but when it's installed it's not - then is it my harddrive?
<Pici> !grub | Aciid
<ubotu> Aciid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arekkusu> MatzeB: There is a "save full state" you can check when saving... though that would save it all
<linduxed> hw00djohn: ok you have to change sources them
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, I don't know how to help you
<linduxed> hw00djohn: *then
<Pici> Arelis__: I forget what the problem was again.
<hw00djohn> linduxed: explain plz
<white_eagle_> I guess running xgl and direct rendering with fglrx isn't possible
<Desert_Storm> Ah
<Aciid> thank you very much erUSUL
<brobostigon> Grab: type in exactly the following "df -h" into your terminal,that will hsow disk use and loads more.
<Arelis__> Pici: Segmentation faulting programs. Oh, by the way, i memtested for about 5 hours, and no errors.
<Desert_Storm> How can i fix rendering on games like warsow (Ati Radeon 9550)
<linduxed> hw00djohn: system -> administration -> software sources
<fotoflo> hi, i just noticed that all the ubuntu default users (sys, bin, sync, games, for example) have a default login shell, even though their logins are disabbled in the shadow file.... would it hurt to change all the /bin/sh 's to /bin/false ?
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, is that an integrated chip?
<Desert_Storm> And wine says aswell ''Missing XFree86-DPI''
<Desert_Storm> AGP card
<Pici> Arelis__: Could be the drive then, could be bad sectors.  I'd try a fsck, but that might not help either.
<linduxed> hw00djohn: when yer there just tell me
<hw00djohn> linduxed: what should i enable/disable?
<Arelis__> Pici: I have 'formatted' (used the "use all space" option on the Ubuntu install disc") many times. I don't think it would be a problem with filesystems or partitions, but rather with the actual harddrive. I tested with the SMART utilities and it all gave PASSED.
<Grab> brobostigon, i only read : Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<Grab> no valuse
<Desert_Storm> How can i fix 3D rendering on games like Warsow, its an AGP ATI Radeon 9550, also Wine says its missing ''XFree86_DPI''
<Grab> values
<linduxed> hw00djohn: disable cdrom, enable all others (except for source....and maybe the fourth one if yer scared of the description)
<hw00djohn> linduxed: sudo aptitude install amarok??
<Pici> Arelis__: I'm not sure then... I really haven't had to deal with faulty drives in a long time, :/
<linduxed> hw00djohn: now go to the tab "updates"
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: That's a problem with your drivers. Check the wiki :)
<white_eagle_> hw00djohn, go to the terminal
<Desert_Storm> Okay, thanks )D
<bsdnewb07> guys ive installed ubuntu in vmware problem is no network devices have shown up :/
<bsdnewb07>  shouldnt there be a lnc0?
<hw00djohn> linduxed: what do i do in the updates tab?
<Desert_Storm> You mean Ubuntu's wiki_
<white_eagle_> bsdnewb07, is it a wifi card?
<linduxed> hw00djohn: mark the first three, if yer brave, the fourth too i havent
<Desert_Storm> link, what topic do i need?
<bsdnewb07> no white_eagle_
<flipmode> I am using 7.10 cant get dvds to play. They show up on the desktop but act like a folder
<bsdnewb07> its a virtual device provided by vmware
<Arelis__> Pici: Well luckily there is another harddrive, the one that was in this computer when it was bought - and it contains a Windows installation that is very, very stable. It hasn't had any issues like segmentation faulting. I gues I should just try to install Ubuntu on the stable harddrive, but i don't want to lose that super-stable windows installation.
<erUSUL> !dvd | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brobostigon> !medibuntu | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<linduxed> hw00djohn: now you can either usea graphical installer or use commands
<johansja> I am having difficulty in changing my mouse cursor theme in ubuntu 7.10.
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: Yep. I mean ubuntu's wiki
<brobostigon> flipmode: install libdvdcss2 and vlc from medibuntu
<hw00djohn> linduxed: i'm only brave on 7chan, but that is irrelevant.  should i close after the updates tab changes?
<flipmode> I have done all that already
<linduxed> hw00djohn: for graphical: system -> administration -> synaptic
<white_eagle_> flipmode, install ubuntu-restricted-areas
<mohbana> \bibliographystyle[super, sort]{natbib}
<mohbana> hi, i am using texlive in ubuntu, is the natbib package missing because i can't seem to compile using natbib?
<white_eagle_> or kubuntu-restricted-areas (if on kde)
<Boglizk> How do i reload the gnome desktop? (Dont tell me to ctrlaltbackspace)
<linduxed> hw00djohn: for commandway just enter what i typed
<Desert_Storm> What should i be looking for_
<Desert_Storm> Rendering issues_
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, sorry for asking again
<white_eagle_> is it an integrated chip?
<linduxed> hw00djohn: but i suggest you try synaptic too, i think youll love it
<flipmode> I am using ubuntu, I have installed all the restricted extras,libdvdcss2,medibuntu extras and still nothing
<Desert_Storm> Its a AGP card, so no >P
<Desert_Storm> And its okay =)
<Arelis__> Pici: Can you help me with making sure i don't lose Windows?
<pro-rsoft> hi all
<white_eagle_> Arelis__, what is the problem now?
<pro-rsoft> why does my wireless interface not show up in Connection Properties while it does in "iwconfig" ?
<linduxed> hw00djohn: you there?
<hw00djohn> linduxed:  it's installing now through terminal, thanks for the help
<white_eagle_> !wifi | pro-rsoft
<ubotu> pro-rsoft: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: Well, i want to try installing Ubuntu on a better harddrive so i can see if it is more stable on there, but i don't want to lose my Windows installation.
<pro-rsoft> white_eagle_ i already read it
<djtansey> file corruption question: evolution no longer opens inbox. What do you recommend for recovery? Error while Opening folder mbox:~/.evolution/mail/local#Inbox.
<white_eagle_> try running fsck first
<white_eagle_> ok
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: on what device?
<linduxed> hw00djohn: you from windows?
<white_eagle_> on the old harddrive
<johansja> i can't change my mouse cursor theme. No matter which cursor theme, including those which comes with ubuntu 7.10
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: not a partition?
<hw00djohn> linduxed: unfortunately.
<white_eagle_> oh
<white_eagle_> yes
<flipmode> I am using ubuntu, I have installed all the restricted extras,libdvdcss2,medibuntu extras and still nothing
<white_eagle_> if you partitioned the drive
<mohbana> hi, i am using texlive in ubuntu, is the natbib package missing because i can't seem to compile using natbib?
<linduxed> hw00djohn: well i hope you enjoy your stay
<white_eagle_> flipmode, thats weird
<bsdnewb07> how can i list all the network devices in ubuntu?
<flipmode> white_eagle_: I agree
<pro-rsoft> bsdnewb07: ifconfig
<brobostigon> bsdnewb07:ifconfig
<pro-rsoft> heh
<tsdh> Hi.  I rented a server running ubuntu 6.10.  How do I add additional repositories?  There's no sources.list but an empty sources-list.d/.
<flipmode> white_eagle_: any ideas
<johansja> i can't change my mouse cursor theme. No matter which cursor theme, including those which comes with ubuntu 7.10
<white_eagle_> flipmode, wait a min
<flipmode> ok
<bsdnewb07> thought so
<Desert_Storm> white_eagle_: You know what should i be looking to fix the rendering with my AGP Radeon 9550?
<bsdnewb07> will that show devices that dont have anything binded to them as well?
<hw00djohn> anyone know where i could find some documentation on commands for terminal?  I'm new to the whole idea of the terminal and i'd liek to teach it to myself.  also, linduxed: thanks for the kind invite, i love the community here.
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: linuxcommand.org
<pro-rsoft> hw00djohn: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, copy your xorg.conf in pastebin
<white_eagle_> please
<white_eagle_> so I could compare
<bsdnewb07> because all ifconfig is showing is lo
<Desert_Storm> Where could that be_
<bsdnewb07> which is loopback isnt it
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: apt-get install rutebook
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pro-rsoft> bsdnewb07, that means it can't find the rest huh :)
<redmonkey> try ifconfig -a
<white_eagle_> do not save changes ;)
<pro-rsoft> bsdnewb07, try lspci or lspw to see if its recognised
<brobostigon> lshw
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: what is rutebook?
<Desert_Storm> What was the pastebin\s address?
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: Oh, wait a minute, i forgot i cleared the "faulty" harddrive and put a single NTFS partition on that. Should i still do an fsck?
<ilpompa> ciao a tutti
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: its en ebook with tons of stuff about linux, including how to use command line
<ilpompa> qualcuno parla italiano??
<Pici> !it | ilpompa
<ubotu> ilpompa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pro-rsoft> Desert_Storm, there are millions. one is http://dpaste.com
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: comes in html and pdf
<ilpompa> tnx
<white_eagle_> Arelis__, hmmmm
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: try linuxcommand.org for a basic intro
<pro-rsoft> Desert_Storm, also http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<t04no> hi. did anyone manage to get visualstudio express 2008 running with wine ? wine setup.exe didn't work. a workaround may be to mount the msvc dvd iso and grab things from there.
<Desert_Storm> http://dpaste.com/35911/
<white_eagle_> I don't want to make you do mistakes, so I'm not sure
<linduxed> hw00djohn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398290
<Desert_Storm> white_eagle_: http://dpaste.com/35911/
<white_eagle_> t04no, why don't you try MONO
<white_eagle_> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<annonymouse> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: once you've installed rutebook, then in a browser paste::  /usr/share/doc/rutebook/html/index.html
<white_eagle_> !info mono | t04no
<ubotu> t04no: mono (source: mono): Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Lartza_> has anyone used kernelcheck?
<white_eagle_> hey Desert_Storm try setting Section "Extensions"	Option		"Composite"	"0" from "0" to "Disable"
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: That's very nice of you :), i'll ask someone else then
<pro-rsoft> hey does anybody know why my network scan list shows empty? WifiDocs explain nothing about that
<brobostigon> Lartza_: what is kernelcheck ??
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: that and linuxcommand.org will get you started
<pro-rsoft> yesterday i remember i got it to work
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: great, thanks
<Lartza_> it is an automatic kernel compiler/updater following the steps in the master kernel thread
<Arelis__> Does anybody here know how i can install Ubuntu on my harddrive containing Windows XP without ruining the install?
<linduxed> prince_jammys: how do you acces rutebook when installed=
<Desert_Storm> After saving, il try it now
<Desert_Storm> playing warsow
<Lartza_> Arelis___: search google: ubuntu winxp dualboot
<prince_jammys> once you've installed rutebook, then in a browser paste::  /usr/share/doc/rutebook/html/index.html
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, first disable
<white_eagle_> compiz and restart
<white_eagle_> the x server
<prince_jammys> linduxed: ^
<t04no> white_eagle: i need the non CLI c++ compiler from ms for some testing. btw mono is a piece of crap.
<brobostigon> !install | Arelis__
<ubotu> Arelis__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Desert_Storm> did it
<flipmode> white_eagle_: figure anything out?
<Arelis__> Lartza_: But aren't most of those guides dangerous to the windows install?
<Dimitrije> !Dimitrije ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dimitrije ntfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> t04no: instal windows
<Lartza_> i dont think so
<Dimitrije> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<white_eagle_> no flipmode i don't have other dependencies installed and DVD works
<white_eagle_> sorry
<Dimitrije> !ntfs write
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs write - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle_> can't help you
<linduxed> prince_jammys: thx
<Lartza_> !install | Arelis__
<ubotu> Arelis__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Lartza_> check that
<Dimitrije> How to see informations about NTFS write in linux. There was a program i forgot...
<Lartza_> has anyone used kernelcheck?
<Dimitrije> One guy gave it to me over this bot.
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Arelis__> Lartza_: I had experience with a previous windows install that i tried to resize using the Ubuntu liveCD, but it made it behave weirdly, and wouldn't boot because (i thought) it had a broken chkdisk, (but i just needed to wait a little longer)
<prince_jammys> linduxed: hw00djohn:  you may have to stick file://   before the above address, depending on the web browser you use
<uniwiz> Hello everyone. Does anyone has ubuntu on thinkpad t60?
<Desert_Storm> white_eagle_: No changes =S
<flipmode> when i put a dvd in totem opens up but says no plugin available to play this file
<uniwiz> I have t60 with dedicated ati card and the fan never shuts off
<uniwiz> seems like it is because of dedicated gpu
<Dimitrije> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dimitrije> !fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Lartza_> read about installation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<brobostigon> flipmode: what happens when you try to play the dvd using vlc directly??
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, is the usage of .xsession denied on purpose on ubuntu?
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, hello?
<white_eagle_> does the game work now?
<Dimitrije> How to write to NTFS!!!!!
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g > Dimitrije
<erUSUL> !patience > Dimitrije
<bsdnewb07> when running ubuntu inside vmware - whats the default network device called eth0 or lnc0?
<Dimitrije> !ntfs-3g > Dimitrije
<julle> Any idea what can be the problem why the fontsize on for example "Konversation and aMSN" is extremely tiny?
<Lartza_> I had NTFS hard drive and it worked in ubuntu without any config
<Desert_Storm> white_eagle_: No changes
<white_eagle_> hmh
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, wait I'll google it
<Desert_Storm> okay, thanks =(
<Desert_Storm> i mean =)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows? I just want to run my custom session, I always did that whenever I needed that, why can't I do that in gutsy? If I create .xsession and chmod 755 it doesn't work
<annonymouse> can some one help with with a wireless issue
<pro-rsoft> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> .xsession is mentioned in /etc/gdm/Xsession, a variable is assigned to this file, but never used in the script
<linduxed> prince_jammys: not if you use firefow
<annonymouse> read the pro-rsoft its a question bout my card
<white_eagle_> annonymouse, do tell.
<linduxed> prince_jammys: *firefox
<prince_jammys> linduxed: you mean it doesn't work?
<white_eagle_> integrated card, annonymouse ?
<linduxed> prince_jammys: it works without file://
<Lartza_> i have choppy sound in glest, does anyone know how to fix it?
<pro-rsoft> can someone help me with me wireless issue?
<prince_jammys> linduxed: yeah, thats browser-dependent i think.  that book has tons of stuff to check out
<Lartza_> is it said choppy when it breaks form time to time?
<white_eagle_> !forums | pro-rsoft
<white_eagle_> try asking in the forums
<ubotu> pro-rsoft: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, it works, the links but i have to type like [[ubuntu]] for the link to ubuntu, would be great if it was automatic
<annonymouse> im looking to see if my card is supported  so i typed in http://pastebin.ca/905756
<annonymouse> i cant work out if it is or not
<erUSUL> [chr0n0s]: in tomboy?
<linduxed> prince_jammys: yeah i noticed
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, I'm currently reading this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579428&highlight=direct+rendering+fglrx
<Le-Chuck_ITA> really, I can't believe nobody ever wanted to run a custom xsession and knows why in ubuntu it will no longer works
<white_eagle_> what card did you have?
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm??
<annonymouse> my laptops a 8111 and its centrino based so im wandering if thats pertinant to ipw2200
<Desert_Storm> white_eagle_: ATI Radeon 9550
<erUSUL> Le-Chuck_ITA: report it as a bug...
<white_eagle_> ok
<erUSUL> !bugs | Le-Chuck_ITA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> come on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> erUSUL: if it's a bug I will report
<ubotu> Le-Chuck_ITA: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Le-Chuck_ITA> only maybe in years the way to run a custom xsession changed
<amirrezas> hello you have blocked my userid@*
<amirrezas> hello you have blocked my userid@*
<amirrezas> :)
<amirrezas> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this requires experience with ubuntu and that's because I am asking here
<amirrezas> hello you have blocked my userid@*
<amirrezas> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if at least one person confirms that to run a custom xsession I *should* create a .xsession file
<valberg> hey i got a rather wierd error when running "sudo update-manager -d"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will report this as a bug
<valberg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/193300
<valberg> ^my bugreport
<valberg> it fails when installing language-selector-common
<amirrezas> MARY (JESUS' MOM) WAS MERELY A COMMON WHORE IMPREGNATED BY SOME STUPID JEW
<amirrezas> hello you have blocked my userid@*
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, works in tomboy! gr8, just what i needed, thanks
<faileas> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<sarah> hi just installed ubuntu and plugged in network cable and says isnt plugged in! <note windows says same; and its okay on another computer)
<amirrezas> IF I COULD JUST GET MY HANDS ON PROPHET MUHAMMAD'S DAUGHTER I'D SHOVE MY FIST UP HER BLEEDING CUNT AND SCRAMBLE HER BRAINS
<[chr0n0s]> gone, phew
<prince_jammys> interesting
<Arelis__> !op
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, from what I have learnt from the forums, if you have an old ATi card, you can get the desktop effects but no direct rendering sorry, you'll have to use AIGLX which is in development and will give you direct rendering, but no desktop effects (they're planning to include that in the next release)
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<[chr0n0s]> white_eagle_, !!
<white_eagle_> what
<Arelis__> oh, too late
<Arelis__> sorry
<[chr0n0s]> nothing
<kubitz> sarah on another computer running Ubuntu or another computer running another operating system?
<Desert_Storm> AIGLX? Where can i get that
<[chr0n0s]> Desert_Storm, it's with the gfx drivers i think
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, you'll must uninstall the drivers
<white_eagle_> from the repos
<white_eagle_> and get envy
<Desert_Storm> How?
<faileas> er
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont suggest envy please
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, do you reallywant to do that?
<pro-rsoft> Jack_Sparrow, why not :)
<Desert_Storm> Sure, want to play Warsow
<faileas> envy isn't recommended
<white_eagle_> I don't suggest that
<sarah> kubitz: running ubuntu
<Desert_Storm> lol =P
<Desert_Storm> Darn
<pro-rsoft> envy is the only thing that worked for me on gutsy
<white_eagle_> AIGLX is still in development
<white_eagle_> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: AIGLX isd not what you want. AIGLX is for desktop effects. you want DRI and GLX
<pro-rsoft> glx-new didnt, while gutsy's nvidia drivers didn't either
<[chr0n0s]> pro-rsoft, for ATi drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: which ati card?
<kubitz> sarah so one comp running ubuntu is working and the other isn't?
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: you should look at the drivers
<pro-rsoft> no, nvidia
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: And possibly install fglrx
<Desert_Storm> Its ATI Radeon 9550
<white_eagle_> Arelis__, its the contrary
<vlt> Hello. Someone sent me an MS Word document, which seems to be protected. I can edit some prepared fields with OpenOffice but can't edit the whole text. Where do I find the unlock function?
<white_eagle_> xgl is for effects
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: 9550 can use fglrx
<sarah> kubitz: yes, i tried windows with the non working one also but still says network cable unplugged
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: No. Sorry, but AIGLX and XGL are for effects, and GLX is for games
<Desert_Storm> Okay, where can i get FGLRX_
<sarah> so makes me think maybe hardware error?
<white_eagle_> Arelis__, oh all that XGL, blah blah, GLX
<white_eagle_> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: there is a bit of an overlap at that card
<kubitz> I suppose the logical answer then is that the network card isn't working for some reason
<Arelis__> white_eagle_: yeah, 'tis confusing :)
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, you already have fglrx don't you?
<RMRV> esxuse me
<kubitz> Can you change the network card in that comp to test that sarah?
<white_eagle_> do you have compiz effects?
<RMRV> i have a doubt
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: fglrx is the propietary drivers
<Desert_Storm> Ah, yeah
<sarah> dont have another :O(
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: If you have those drivers, that may be the cause
<vwbusguy> Desert_Storm: you can get it from thye livna repo
<white_eagle_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sarah> good idea tho thx
<Arelis__> vwbusguy: this is not fedora
<vwbusguy> sorry, wrong channel
<Desert_Storm> So how do i uninstall them_
<kubitz> sarah nah I suppose it's not the kind of thing you keep as a spare :)
<soweto76> motherboard claims "SATA II"-- lspci shows " IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller" is this real SATA device or some kind of bridge?
<RMRV> i foung this worm, virus, whatever in my pen drive Mircosoftpowerpoint.exe, and i cant remove it with ubuntu, why?
<Arelis__> Desert_Storm: Go to 'screens' in Administration and change the driver from fglrx to radeon
<kubitz> It does look like a hardware problem though if too different opsystems don't work
<valberg> is there any support channel for upgrading to hardyheron ?
<erUSUL> soweto76: real
<sarah> maybe i must go buy a wireless card? (would it work if the motherboard integrated one doesnt?)
<erUSUL> !hardy | valberg
<kubitz> I suppose you tried swapping the cables?
<RMRV> does anyobe have an idea?
<ubotu> valberg: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<white_eagle_> sarah, I guess you can't change the motheboard integrated one
<white_eagle_> RMRV, I suggest using anti-virus software
<kubitz> sarah could well do - I added a  Realtek to one comp and that worked
<RMRV> but in ubuntu???
<white_eagle_> I guess avast4linux home edition would work
<Desert_Storm> Okay, gonna reboot
<sarah> kubitz: cool thx
<white_eagle_> yeah
<Desert_Storm> Thanks guys
<soweto76> erUSUL, I was expecting some reference to AHCI but his seems to be connected via IDE
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: One sec
<Desert_Storm> Okay
<RMRV> white: isnt this virus for windows?
<white_eagle_> RMRV, linux has antivirus progs, although he doesn't need it
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56630/   Here are my notre on setting up that card...   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56630/
<erUSUL> soweto76: you should be able to configure that on the mb BIOS
<white_eagle_> RMRV, yes yes, but that prog. scnas for win virueses so you don't pass them to your friends
<white_eagle_> scans*
<Desert_Storm> What file to overwrite_
<kubitz> sarah there is a list of supported network cards somewhere
<white_eagle_> bye guys
<soweto76> erUSUL, OK, thanks, I will take a look.
<brobostigon> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> soweto76: ahci mode for the ide chip i mean
<genii> !hcl
<white_eagle_> I have to study o_0
<genii> brobostigon: Heh
<RMRV> white: i understant, but, how could'nt i remove it
<RMRV> ?
<Desert_Storm> Jack_Sparrow: What file to overwrite
<kubitz> ubotu that's the one I never remember urls :(
<white_eagle_> RMRV, do you have any av software installed?
<erUSUL> soweto76: mine has three modes ahci; raid (fakeraid) and legacy or something like that ahci is prefered for linux
<white_eagle_> !tab | RMRV
<ubotu> RMRV: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soweto76> erUSUL, how does the ide and sata work together -- I thought they were separate.
<sarah> kubitz: even if i cant find one of those at best buy i could try out ndiswrapper :)
<white_eagle_> :)
<RMRV> white_eagle_:  what is as av software?
<erUSUL> soweto76: they are separate
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: Have you done this    apt-get install xserver-xgl
<RMRV> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<prince_jammys> RMRV:  antivirus
<riotkittie> RMRV: can you not just delete the file from the pen drive? or format it {assuming anything of value on the drive is backed up elsewhere}
<RMRV> prince_jammys:  no, i do not have ir
<Desert_Storm> Yes
<kubitz> sarah you could. I tell what I would say is if you do get Realtek check what chipset it uses because there are two distinct driver for each type and it asked me to select which at setup which caught me out at the time
<soweto76> erUSUL, this lspci output only show SATA on the "IDE interface"
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: and then sudo depmod -a
<Desert_Storm> Did it now
<erUSUL> soweto76: well SATA is an evolution of IDE
<andy_> hi
<RMRV> riotkittie: no, i cant delet it, it apaers again
<white_eagle_> Desert_Storm, does dir. rendering work now?
<joeamined> hi
<white_eagle_> !hi | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: See my notes on the edit of your xorg
<soweto76> erUSUL, Thanks again.  I will fiddle with the BIOS as you suggested.
<joeamined> is it possible to emulate a mouse button with a keyboard key ?
<andy_> can anyone help me please my system hangs when i logoff
<erUSUL> soweto76: they are two forms of ide old PATA (parallel ATA) and new SATA (serial ATA)
<Desert_Storm> sudo depmod -a, wrote that, now what should i do_
<Slart> question for someone who knows about dvd players.. if I burn a regular data dvd with multiple avi's in the root folder of a DVD.. what are the chances my dvd player will just play them? (yes, I'm to lazy to try) =)
<RMRV> riotkittie: i meant, just some seconds after deletin, the file is there again
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: Edit your xorg.conf per the notes
<RMRV> riotkittie: i wanted to understant why
<kubitz> andy_ Mine did that - does it say halted but not quite finish?
<soweto76> erUSUL, OK
<andy_> it just locks up if i do a logoff or shutdown
<riotkittie> RMRV: that sounds terribly bizarre.
<andy_> i'm thinking it could be the ati drivers
<RMRV> riotkittie: moreover, my pendrive has broken just after this, or burn, sorry, i dont know how to say this in englush
<soweto76> erUSUL, I assume that the two SATA connectors are independent and not two drives one channel like the old ide -- that correct?
<RMRV> riotkittie: it is bizarre for me too
<erUSUL> soweto76: yes
<kubitz> Ah different problem - I'm too new with linux to answer anything I haven't actually some across :(
<RMRV> riotkittie: it was working just like a virus for linux
<Desert_Storm> Jack_Sparrow: Copy the whole note?
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: I just got online to get my mail...  those simple edits should get you going.
<joeamined> is it possible to emulate a mouse button with a keyboard key ?
<seba_> jestes ??
<soweto76> erUSUL, 10Q l8r B-)
<Jack_Sparrow> See the section on editing the xorg  it is only a couple lines
<Desert_Storm> Ah, okay
<Desert_Storm> Thanks )D
<kubitz> joeamined you mean the way you have to be able to with some games?
<RMRV> no one has any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: Save the link as it has other troubleshooting info at the end
<Desert_Storm> done
<joeamined> kubitz : no just a keyboard key that has same functionality as the right mouse button
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: fglrxinfo shows ati and not mesa correct?
<RMRV> well, thaks anyway
<Desert_Storm> ATI Technologies Inc. Rendered string: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<andy_> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Desert_Storm: great, take care
<Desert_Storm> You too :P
<andy_> fglrxinfo
<Aciid> where is the ATI grapihcs card tutorial
<Aciid> the ubuntu wiki is confusing
<Aciid> cant find any tutorials
<linduxed> ive got a light inside my headphone input (red, LED i think) that lights up when i use windows, making it easier to find, however it does not light up in ubuntu, do you know what to do or where to look for a solution? I've googled some but cant seem to find anything....
<MJLG> how do i get help in spanish?
<LjL> !es | MJLG
<ubotu> MJLG: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MJLG> gracias
<nano_> hola
<MJLG> thankyou
<dan-902> using ubuntu 7.04 & firefox - what do I need to play quicktime embed mp4 video on a webpage
<chook1> hello all from FRANCE big up to All LINUX user'S
<chook1> :)
<Slart> linduxed: probably something the manufacturers proprietary driver took care of and the guy who wrote the linux driver didn't think was worth spending time on
<pro-rsoft> hi
<pro-rsoft> how to fix gpg issues with ubuntu and canonical server
<bigsam> rtfm
<Slart> pro-rsoft: you man apt whining about unsigned packages?
<pro-rsoft> yup
<Hammer89> hello... I'm having some issue with my computer... a few minutes ago nearly everything stopped functioning (I couldn't open any new programs)... so I pressed ctrl-alt-delete to go back to the login screen... tried logging back in... but it just brought me back to the login screen... then I pressed ctrl-alt-f2 and tried working from the CLI... but every time I'd input a command it would feed me an error saying "bash: fork: Resource tem
<Hammer89> porarily unavailable"
<Slart> bigsam: not helpful.. please don't do that again
<bazhang> bigsam cut it out
<pro-rsoft> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bazhang> dan-902: what page--let me see if mplayer plugin will do it
<biouser> I need to be able to gmake...
<linduxed> Slart: yeah i understand that, but what is it controlled by?
<Slart> pro-rsoft: you have to add the gpg key to your little storage of keys..
<pro-rsoft> Slart, where can i find the keys
<TrapperDave> Amarok hangs during start up. Does anyone know how I can fix it?
<Slart> pro-rsoft: it's the same with almost all repositories.. hang on.. let me check
<seba_> siema
<bazhang> TrapperDave: try starting it from the console and tell us any error messages you get
<Slart> linduxed: probably some function only existing in the windows driver.. do you really really really need it?
<biouser> http://pastebin.com/d708943d6
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: gnome or kde?
<biouser> there is a copy of my MAKEFILE
<TrapperDave> ok bazhang: Amarok: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..
<TrapperDave> Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<TrapperDave> kbuildsycoca running...
<TrapperDave> DCOP Cleaning up dead connections.
<TrapperDave> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x82a1c90 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<biouser> graphiz says that it may need to be altered
<FloodBot2> TrapperDave: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TrapperDave> QLayout "unnamed" added to QVBox "unnamed", which already has a layout
<biouser> anyone know how I might have to alter it for a pretty standard GUTSY?
<biouser> or what packages might make it run
<prince_jammys> !paste | TrapperDave
<ubotu> TrapperDave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nano_> HELO
<biouser> gmake: command not found
<prince_jammys> oops sorry, bot already took care of that
<TrapperDave> it's saying that xine was unable to initialise audio.
<bazhang> TrapperDave: there is another music app running?
<Slart> pro-rsoft: here is one page.. look a bit down.. managing authentication keys
<TrapperDave> No, that's the only one.
<Slart> pro-rsoft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<pro-rsoft> ok
<pro-rsoft> hmm, it seems that whatever server i'm using the apt-get update always hangs after a certain time
<biouser> anyone know anything about gmake?
<TrapperDave> It just hangs on the splash screen.
<bazhang> TrapperDave: when did this start happening or has it always been this way
<shishirmk> hi can any guide with using some command line mail clients?
<Slart> pro-rsoft: added any weird repositories?
<pro-rsoft> Slart: no
<shishirmk> i have installed mutt
<TrapperDave> Yesterday it wouldn't play any mp3s so I uninstalled it. I re-installed it today and now it won't work at all.
<shishirmk> please tell me how to use it with google
<TrapperDave> This is what happens.
<shishirmk> i mean gmai;
<pro-rsoft> Translation-en_US always fails
<shishirmk> gmail*
<natan> tem algum brasileiro ai
<biouser> hahaha, take all the g's out of the MAKEFILE... haha
<jrib> shishirmk: http://www.mutt.org/doc/manual/ use imap with gmail
<jrib> !br | natan
<ubotu> natan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<biouser> because we are already all kinds of in GNU
<bazhang> TrapperDave: do other music apps play those same mp3s? not using feisty here though perhaps that does not matter
<Slart> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<biouser> now about glut and OpenGL...
<TrapperDave> Rythmnbox plays them with no problems.
<TrapperDave> I can't even get into Amarok now to see if still can't play them.
<pro-rsoft> oh by the way. is there any kind of update-manager for cli?
<bazhang> TrapperDave: you removed it via aptitude apt-get or add/remove?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: paste the whole error in the pastebin
<TrapperDave> I used Synaptic.
<bazhang> that is odd
<arochford> pro-rsoft: sudo aptitude update redownloads your list of packages
<arochford> pro-rsoft: and sudo aptitude upgrade will upgrade any with never versions
<biouser> if a program says that it needs lex/yacc, glut and OpenGl... what packages should I get to build the program?
<TrapperDave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56633/
<biouser> !glut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glut - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pro-rsoft> arochford, what about distro upgrades
<biouser> !OpenGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biouser> !yacc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yacc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawan> hi
<genii> !info yacc
<ubotu> Package yacc does not exist in gutsy
<arochford> pro-rsoft: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<genii> hmm
<pro-rsoft> ok thanks arochford
<arochford> pro-rsoft: or aptitude safe-upgrade
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: and you use gnome or kde?
<biouser> !libglut3-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglut3-dev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pro-rsoft> !info libglut3-dev
<ubotu> libglut3-dev (source: glut): development libraries and headers for GLUT. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-25 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 48 kB
<biouser> thanks pro-rsoft !
<TrapperDave> Gnome I think. All I know is that it's Gutsy. I only started using Linux last week.
<bazhang> TrapperDave: what about amarokapp in the terminal? does that start it--you may need to give it a moment or two to launch
<pro-rsoft> is there any way to restore sources.list to default?
<deadly_one> #ubuntu
<deadly_one> shit
<erUSUL> pro-rsoft: System>Admin>Software sources
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: in a terminal type :       ls -dl .kde     and paste the line here
<TrapperDave> bazhang: I get the error message: Xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<bazhang> pro-rsoft: what kind of extra stuff do you have in there
<stdin> pro-rsoft: there's a simple on in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<pro-rsoft> ok thanks
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: drwx------ 3 davidpilditch davidpilditch 4096 2008-02-18 02:29 .kde
<bazhang> deadly_one: language
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: thats fine.  when does the xine error come up?
<TrapperDave> When amarokapp loads.
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: sorry if someone asked this already -- other sound stuff works?
<pro-rsoft> hmm. i might have a different problem.
<TrapperDave> Yea, RythmnBox runs fine.
<pro-rsoft> sudo apt-get update always hangs at a certain time
<pro-rsoft> at this step: 99% [46 Packages bzip2 0]
<soulc> ok what would be the proper channel for mail/postfix questions?
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, try strace
<pro-rsoft> first control+c then strace?
<chris___> hi folks
<chris___> I'm in serious need of some help
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, open another terminal, via ps obtain pid of apt-get ...
<pro-rsoft> ah
<chris___> my laptop just started lagging like crazy, and I can't find the reason
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, and then strace -p <pid_of_proces>
<pro-rsoft> ok thanks
<chris___> there isn't a process that's lagging it down
<chris___> firefox and gaim both crawl right after boot up
<nemilar> chris___: where (hardware wise) do you suppose the bottleneck is?  RAM/SWAP? CPU? HDD?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: just a test::: run --> sudo amarok
<pro-rsoft> bigsam, and then?
<chris___> nemilar: I have 2GB of ram... maybe hard drive
<chris___> I just replaced my hard drive
<pro-rsoft> select(1, [0], NULL, NULL, NULL
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, you will see what is process doing ..
<pro-rsoft> thats what i get
<nemilar> chris___: run 'top' in a terminal
<TrapperDave> Ah; that seems to have worked.
<pro-rsoft> well it does nothing bigsam
<chris___> but it was working better than this after I replaced it
<chris___> this was rather sudden
<chris___> nemilar: okay, I'm running top
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: ok close it. you dont want to run amarok as superuser.  now we're onto something
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, it says to you that process is waiting for some event on some descriptor ..
<nemilar> chris___: what's your system load average?  are there processes at the top, eating up all your resources?
<TrapperDave> Done :)
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, more with man select
<chris___> ~.90
<chris___> but as soon as I do something, it jumps to 2
<nemilar> chris___: what process makes it jump?
<chris___> .90 is when I'm using bitchx on a text terminal while X is completely idle
<pro-rsoft> bigsam: no manual entry for select
<chris___> nemilar: anything... firefox, gaim (pidgin)
<nemilar> chris___: but is it those processes that appear in top, or is it something else? (e.g, if you're running Compiz, is it the Xgl process)
<chris___> I can't even get X to redraw right now when I hit ctrl+atl+F7
<Serv|Funch> i need help, i just type problem here or what should i do ?
<pro-rsoft> just type your problem
<pro-rsoft> and hope you get an answer ;)
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chris___> nemilar: I'm not running compiz, and it lags way before the process at the top (firefox-bin) opens
<Serv|Funch> my friends choosed too high resolution, so his screen just turned black and nothing else, he can start it in text mode, is it possible to change resolutin there ?
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, sudo aptitude install manpages-dev
<chris___> I just killed firefox and X still won't redraw
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: do you have any personal settings in amarok?
<pro-rsoft> ok
<Lartza_> what are the advantages of compiling nvidia drivers with kernel?
<TrapperDave> I don't honestly know.
<pro-rsoft> Serv|Funch: what about editing xorg.conf (not sure tho)
<chris___> Lartza_: you mean as opposed to using a pre-compiled binary?
<brobostigon> Serv|Funch: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe??
<Lartza_> maybe
<Serv|Funch> how does it work :/ i'm n4p need more help or sth :D
<pro-rsoft> oh wait
<bigsam> pro-rsoft, it'seems that apt-get is awaiting event on some descriptor ( maybe from another process ) which probably died ...
<pro-rsoft> okay
<pro-rsoft> could be yes
<pro-rsoft> Serv|Funch: xorgconfig
<pro-rsoft> run that
<chris___> nemilar: any idea?
<pro-rsoft> or xf86config.
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: ok, just in case::    cp -r   ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/  amarokbackup      and then::      rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<Serv|Funch> i'll just have to type "xorgconfig" to terminal ?
<TrapperDave> Ok, I've done those two steps now.
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: try opening amarok normally
<pro-rsoft> Serv|Funch: no, like this: "sudo xorgconfig"
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Serv|Funch
<pro-rsoft> also possible yes
<bazhang> pro-rsoft: that is exactly it ;]
<spudratic0> hello all
<TrapperDave> It works! :) But it won't play mp3s :(
<ZarakiSan> So, I've got got Totem installed, and the Ugly package to suport DVD, but I still get the error that DVD playback isn't supported yet. Any thoughts?
<bazhang> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Serv|Funch> should it be sth like this? :
<Serv|Funch> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Serv|Funch> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Serv|Funch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: mmmm
<pro-rsoft> Serv|Funch: no
<pro-rsoft> Serv|Funch: like this: "sudo xorgconfig"
<pro-rsoft> not more
<chris___> alright.. I think it's time for me to give up and reformat
<Serv|Funch> and it automaticaly fix that crap ?
<bazhang> heh
<shinichizio> Quick question: Where can I change the way my mouse registers clicks?
<shinichizio> Switch left-click stuff to the middle button, and so on
<Terrasque> whats the channel for next ubuntu?
<pro-rsoft> Serv|Funch, just try it
<pro-rsoft> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> !hardy
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: did you use feisty before and the upgraded to gutsy?
<TrapperDave> I didn't. It was a fresh install. I was previously running Vista.
<jtaylor> Anyone know of a good email forwarding service?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: try the following, and once done see if you can run amarok normally::     sudo apt-get install libxine1-misc-plugins
<Fizzwizzle> hello
<TrapperDave> I get an error : Couldn't find package libxine1-misc-plugin
<prince_jammys> !info libxine1-misc-plugin
<ubotu> Package libxine1-misc-plugin does not exist in gutsy
<chris___> I'm in a real jam.  My laptop started lagging horribly - to the point of being unusable - after I formatted the free space at the end of my drive to ext3... can anyone please help me figure out why it's lagging?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: heh
<shinichizio> I ask 'cuz I don't know the keyboard shortcuts for Firefox, and I'm not too fond of jamming a pen into my mouse to make the left button work to ask Google. So, like, anyone? Mouse reconfigure?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: plugins with an "s'
<prince_jammys> !info libxine1-misc-plugins
<ubotu> Package libxine1-misc-plugins does not exist in gutsy
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: crap
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: hold on
<TrapperDave> Ok.
<john-pine> hi
<john-pine> is there a way to restart the audio service ?
<chris___> man, this place is completely useless for all but the simplest of problems
<Serv|Funch> pro-rsoft it says "command not found" :SDSAD ?
<john-pine> i listen music with youtube but it's really dirty sound
<chris___> you guys know how to kill processes and that's about it, it seems
<john-pine> but after reboot it works fine
<pro-rsoft> Serv|Funch, then try the way you suggested
<chris___> I miss #debian
<Serv|Funch> k
<john-pine> but i dont want to reboot everytime i listen to music
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Serv|Funch
<Pici> !attitude | chris___
<ubotu> chris___: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chris___> Pici: I can't even browse to that URL
<pro-rsoft> john-pine: killall -KILL xine ?
<john-pine> pro-rsoft: no xine running on my box
<chris___> Pici: and I know they're volunteers, and that's great, I'm just pointing out that it reminds me alot of the windows crowd... linux users used to be very skilled people
<Pici> chris___: Did you accidentally get rid of your swap? I've had issues in the past with lag-out-of-knowhere when my swap failed to mount.
<Slart> 225855555            9
<capricorn^80> hi ! i am looking for Gui based tool that can help me in checking my web server log
<chris___> Pici: on second thought, I do appologize for acting like that
<chris___> I'm just freaking out because my work computer is out of commission
<chris___> let me check on the swap
<Pici> chris___: I know the feeling
<bsdnewb07> hmm whats the command to update apt-get
<bsdnewb07> apt-get update?
 * pro-rsoft is lost
<bazhang> with sudo
<pro-rsoft> shall i reinstall bzip2?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: this shouldn't matter, but try restarting
<TrapperDave> Okay, I'll be back in two minutes.
<bazhang> pro-rsoft: your sources list is bad?
<puppetmaster> Hello everyone
<chris___> Pici: swap wouldn't normally show up in 'mount' output, right?
<chris___> I'm not really sure how to check to see if my kernel is using swap, and if so, what partition it's trying to use
<ZarakiSan> So, as per the instructions on the !DVD guide, I installed GXine and it doesn't play my DVD either. Error: No demuxer found - stream format not recognized
<puppetmaster> i installed cpanel/whm but it won't work after restarting the system
<puppetmaster> What should I do?
<pro-rsoft> bazhang: i just replaced it with default but it still doesnt work
<bazhang> ZarakiSan: libdvdcss2 is the package you need
<ZarakiSan> Ah, alright, ty
<mysterycool> what is a good linux program which i can take movie screenshots?
<erUSUL> !dvd | ZarakiSan
<ubotu> ZarakiSan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<waini> anyone here using a via epia mainboard???
<Mr_Sonoma> bsdnewb07, depends on what you want to do, if your wanting to update the list of avail packages then yes, if your wating to upgrade your current packages with any avail upgrades then apt-get upgrade
<mysterycool> what is a good linux program which i can take movie screenshots?
<arochford> mysterycool: istanbul
<mysterycool> what is a good linux program which i can take video screenshots?
<chris___> Pici: oh wow, look at that.  top says I'm using 0k of swap, although it also says I have 2GB of it... I'm not sure what to make of that.  I should be using *some*, right?
<bazhang> bsdnewb07: with sudo appended to the front of course
<pro-rsoft> mysterycool: istanbul
<waini> does anyone know something about via mainboards and acpi???
<puppetmaster> Anyone knows about cpanel?
<chris___> mysterycool: won't totem ("movie player") take screenshots?
<pro-rsoft> !cpanel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpanel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> mysterycool: like of your desktop, or just stuff in mplayer
<chris___> mysterycool: if not, mplayer for sure
<capricorn^80> hi ! i am looking for Gui based tool that can help me in checking my web server log.
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: It won't load properly again and it's showing the xine error.
<ZarakiSan> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ZarakiSan> Doesn't work. Replacing /usr with /zsan doesn't, either. (My user name)
<Pici> chris___: If it says you have 2gb, then at least its mounted.
<TrapperDave> prince_Jammys: I can run it fine from terminal though.
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: really?
<ZarakiSan> (Command not found)
<bazhang> ZarakiSan: how are you installing this? manually?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: you mean without sudo?
<TrapperDave> It works without sudo from terminal.
<clocKwize> i'm trying to install something and the config script fails, with: failed to run aclocal: No such file or directory - i've looked on the package manager search and can't find anything called aclocal
<ZarakiSan> I just did sudo apt-get install libdvdread3, bazhang
<waini> is there an ubuntu kernel without apic support? (especcially the alternative install version?)
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: and plays mp3s
<TrapperDave> But if I selectr from Applications >> Sound & VIdeo >> Amarok it displays the errors.
<mysterycool> ty :D
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org ZarakiSan is where you need to go they have instructions there for libdvdcss2 and how to install it
<TrapperDave> It won't play mp3s. I get a pop up telling me to install mp3 support but that doesn't apperar to solve the problem.
<pro-rsoft> ahgrr what makes bzip2 crash
<Knightwse> does anybody have any experience in using ubuntu software raid ?
<pro-rsoft> 99% [74 Packages bzip2 0]
<ZarakiSan> Oh, that one. Sorry, didn't understand properly.
<NattyTux> hi....
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<NattyTux> How do I replace one charcter with another with echo command?
<Grab> how can i use my remote shell as a web proxy ?
<pro-rsoft> tr
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux, tr
<NattyTux> 10x!!!!!!
<shinichizio> I'll ask again; how do I set up a multi-button mouse on Ubuntu? Firefox is giving me grief.
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux,  echo ubuntu | tr u o <<< that will print obonto
<TrapperDave> Wait I got my description wrong. If I go Applications >> Sound & Media >> Amarok it won't load at all. If I load Anarok from teh terminal it won;t play mp3s.
<NattyTux> thanks man!!!!!
<NattyTux> alot!
<pro-rsoft> yw NattyTux ;)
<kaleh> hi all. when i insert a data-DVD i have, it gives an error "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'."  and doesn't mount. what should i do?
<mysterycool> whats a good desktop video recorder but where you can select how big the recording area will be?
<clocKwize> i'm trying to install something and the config script fails, with: failed to run aclocal: No such file or directory - i've looked on the package manager search and can't find anything called aclocal?
<Slart> shinichizio: in xorg.conf.. you have some mouse button settings there
<popey> !screencast | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<mysterycool> ty :D
<frold> In Evolution I want to set up spamssassin - but it say the module aint installed - what package to choose to install spamassasin?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: and if you run sudo amarok can you play an mp3?
<prince_jammys> !who | TrapperDave
<ubotu> TrapperDave: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<neverblue> morning
<shinichizio> Slart: Great, thanks. I finally got Firefox to cough something up, too. So where is that and what do I do to xorg.conf when I find it? :p
<capricorn^80> hi ! i am looking for Gui based tool that can help me in checking my web server log.
<pro-rsoft> !tab | me
<ubotu> me: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joeamined> hi
<Slart> shinichizio: it's in /etc/X11/ .. and you want to find a section called input or something
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: use the tab key to autocomplete my name so your message is highlighted on my end
<TrapperDave> I just got a message saying "The xine engine claims that it cannot play mp3s".
<joeamined> i'm using mouseemu to emulate mouse buttons with keyboard keys. What is the super key keycode ?
<Klanticus> hi... may someone point me an irc channel to find help about routing in linux?
<Slart> shinichizio: Section "Inputdevice" is what you're looking for
<Pici> Klanticus: #networking or ##linux
<TrapperDave> priince_jammys: It won't play mp3s even with sudo amarok.
<joeamined> i'm using mouseemu to emulate mouse buttons with keyboard keys. What is the super key keycode ?
<shinichizio> Slart: Alrighty, I'll look there now.
<frold> !spamassassin > frold
<Klanticus> Pici, thx
<Floi> hi
<kaleh> Klanticus: ##networking ?
<Pici> !mp3 > TrapperDave (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Floi> can I ask questions about ubuntu in this chan?
<pro-rsoft> !ask | Floi
<ubotu> Floi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NattyTux> another quetion:
<neverblue> Floi yes :)
<AppleHein> hi again
<ZarakiSan> bazhang, I installed libdvdcss2 and w32codecs succesfully, but didn't get any results. Should a reboot help?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: try:: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<NattyTux> how to I sent tr a space charcter?
<NattyTux> send
<AppleHein> applehein @ vmware @ ubuntu 7.10
<NattyTux> I mean I want to "tell" it to replace each "space" character with new line
<bazhang> ZarakiSan: you quit the app and then reloaded the dvd?
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux: use ' '
<NattyTux> oh..... I used " " ... heheheh
<Floi> !ask how can I change the soundcard mixer to alsa from oss?
<ZarakiSan> bazhang, unmount/mount?
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux: like tr ' ' _ will replace space with underscore
<NattyTux> someday I'll learn linux... (((-:
<pro-rsoft> double quotes will work too
<bazhang> ZarakiSan: eject? is this a physical dvd or an iso?
<dholbach> Ubuntu Development Week is up and running in #ubuntu-classroom!
<NattyTux> thanks!
<neverblue> Floi,  you just type in your question, no need to the '!' :)
<ZarakiSan> Eject and reinsert made it start automatically, heh. Thanks for the help. Didn't know that mattered ;)
<AppleHein> how can I make ubuntu to use my scrollwheel? kde does with kubuntu.
<bazhang> np
<Slart> AppleHein: map it in your xorg.conf
<neverblue> Floi, inside what application are you attempting to use alsa instead ?
<NattyTux> what is the difference between writing :
<AppleHein> how must I do that map?
<NattyTux> echo "hello"
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: I get a message saying "some media could not be loaded (playable). when I try and play an mp3.
<NattyTux> echo 'hello'
<erUSUL> Klanticus: http://lartc.org/lartc.html
<NattyTux> ?
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux, nearly nothing i guess
<ZarakiSan> BTW: Does anyone get tired of DVD's that use interlacing? It's ugly.
<neverblue> NattyTux, try it and find out?
<NattyTux> so I wonder why when I used " " with tr it didnt work
<Floi> I am trying alot of things to get the integrated microphone of my DELL XPS 1530 to run
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux, it should be working
<NattyTux> I tried , didnt see any difference...
<neverblue> Floi, to run in which application?
<Terrasque> NattyTux: try echo "$PATH" and echo '$PATH'
<NattyTux> ok maybe some typo...
<joeamined> i'm using mouseemu to emulate mouse buttons with keyboard keys. What is the super key keycode ?
<Slart> NattyTux: I think with "" bash replaces stuff in the string
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux, this works here: echo hello blah hi | tr " " _
<Floi> I'm not exactly trying to use alsa for an application.
<pro-rsoft> NattyTux, that printed hello_blah_hi
<neverblue> Floi then how do you know it doesnt work out of the box then :)
<NattyTux> yes, it was something I did wrong.
<NattyTux> 10x
<Floi> because I tried recording sth with both the audio recorder and audacity and it didn't work
<Slart> NattyTux: try these two.. first echo "Hello $USERNAME" then echo 'Hello $USERNAME'
<neverblue> Floi, then those are the 'applications' you are trying to get the mic to work in (took a bit of digging, but we got there)
<Terrasque> NattyTux: you might want to take a look at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ :)
<Floi> true :D
<joeamined> please, how to find the key codes in ubuntu ?
<shinichizio> Slart: So as it turns out, I have a spare mouse. Thanks for the help, though.
<Slart> joeamined: try running xev in a terminal
<Slart> shinichizio: oh.. ok. you're welcome
<neverblue> Floi, sometimes you need to setup the hardware individually, within an application, so you want to look in audacity, there should be a setting to switch the audio to alsa.  There are also other audio related tools, such as alsamixer (to change volume settings) and lspci (gives you a hardware listing of your [pci] devices)
<NattyTux> Terrasque : Great source , thanks!
<Floi> yes. I've been trying alot of things with both alsa and audacity settings, but nothing worked. in alsamixer I have 3 entries that can be turned to "capture" and all of them seem to adress the external micro port
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<neverblue> Floi, then try alsamixer, and see which 'level' increases as your speaking...
<neverblue> Floi, has the audio worked before, if so, what has changed that may have caused it to stop working?
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: I get the same problem.
<Grab> how can i know what port ssh is listening to ?
<Floi> no I have audio, it's just the integrated micro that doesn't work. you mean if I start alsamixer the level will change when I'm speaking?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: one more time, because i'm stuck :)  ::    rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<neverblue> Grab, you can port scan yourself, System -> Admin -> Network Tools
<engida> What is the correct mysql syntax to select rows with a matching character in a field as in select * from `table` where `field` contains "certain character" ??
<neverblue> Floi, thats the idea :D
<Grab> neverblue,  i m talking about a shell
<neverblue> Grab, you didnt specify that in your question :D
<Floi> nothing happening
<Grab> :D
<tabman> I have installed dapper-drake and done all the updates using update-manager, now I want to upgrade to the latest stable version of Ubuntu (7.10), how can I do that ?
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: Still won't play mp3s; however it will now load from the Applications >> Sound & Video.
<spudratic0> 7.10 is far from stable
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: heh
<neverblue> Floi, lspci give you the device (please never post more than one line in the channel, for example, do not post your 'lspci' output in here)
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: I think I might need to re-install the mp3 support option for Amarok.
<bazhang> !upgrade | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Floi> so which line shall I post?
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: i don't know what that is, but it sounds good :)
<neverblue> Floi, none, take a look at the output, you should see something related to your mic... or audio
<tabman> bazhang: ok Thanks let me just check that
<jose_073> hi all. where can i get support of some ati video drivers? thks in adv :)
<tabman> I can't jump from 6.06 directly to 7.10 ?
<neverblue> tabman, nope
<Trashlord> hi, I have a problem with installing and removing software
<tabman> neverblue: thats bad
<bazhang> tabman wait and you can go to hardy in one step, starting late april
<neverblue> tabman, if you think about it though, that would be quite a bit of work
<Trashlord> it keeps telling me to apt-get -f install
<Floi> ok
<Trashlord> to fix dependency problems
<Trashlord> but when I do that, it's trying to remove the entire OS
<Trashlord> 1413MB
<Floi> what am I gonna do with that info :D
<Trashlord> of packages
<prince_jammys> !enter | Trashlord
<ubotu> Trashlord: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: There's a file called install-mp3 in teh amarok folder but I don;t know how to run it.
<neverblue> !pastebin | Floi
<ubotu> Floi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<capricorn^80> hi ! i am looking for tool that can help me in checking my web server log
<neverblue> Floi, put the output on pastebin, then copy/paste the URL for it in here, so we can view it
<cherwin> jose_073: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
 * da1e reading faq
<Trashlord> ok
<Trashlord> here's my problem, in more detail:
<Trashlord> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701434
<neverblue> !enter | Trashlord
<bazhang> TrapperDave: what method did you originally use to install mp3 support? did you add any odd repos?
<ubotu> Trashlord: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> capricorn^80: there are several.. check synaptic for log viewer or log monitor
<TrapperDave> bazhang: It was all done from within Amorak. Although RythmnBox worked without any extra software I think.
<Floi> http://pastebin.com/m2a0546e9
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: here's what i'm looking at right now, after having tried all those others: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/157958
<bazhang> TrapperDave: that is unlikely in the extreme; something must have been added for mp3s to work
<PuppiesOnAcid> is there a hostap driver for USB wireless prism2?
<AdvoWork> Hi there. Has anyone got any other way, rather than using cups to be able to go File > Print > to pdf in firefox in ubuntu?
<neverblue> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) Floi, this is your audio device
<phamtan2402> hi
<neverblue> Floi, check the forums for that device, possibly someone else is having the same issue as you
<TrustNoOne> hey
<phamtan2402> ok
<krammer__> my printer is only ejecting paper without the text any thoughts?
<graft> AdvoWork: what's wrong with cups?
<phamtan2402> hi HoboBen
<TrustNoOne> out of ink
<neverblue> krammer__, put a toner in it :)
<krammer__> no new
<Trashlord> So, can you help me?
<HoboBen> Hallo :-) What application can I use to open Microsoft Publisher files?
<TrustNoOne> is this ubuntu HELP chat?
<neverblue> HoboBen, use OpenOffice, I believe
<neverblue> !patience | TrustNoOne
<ubotu> TrustNoOne: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> HoboBen: Microsoft publisher of course.. perhaps scribus or openoffice too
<Pici> TrustNoOne: Yes, just ask the question :)
<HoboBen> OpenOffice didn't recognise it, but I'll try scribus. Thanks slart, neverblue
<graft> scribus doesn't do publisher
<graft> i'm not sure anything does other than publisher
<neverblue> HoboBen, yeah, wasnt sure about Publisher :/
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: When I try listening to internet radio it tells me that xine was unablle to initialise any audio drivers.
<Arelis_> Hi all. Is it safe to resize my NTFS partition containing an OEM windows installation?
<neverblue> Arelis_, are you going to go back to Windows at some point?
<TrustNoOne> Arelis, i would resize within windows
<Slart> Arelis_: it's never really safe.. keep important stuff backed up
<Hammer89> Arelis_: might cause you issues if you resize it from Linux
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: do mp3s work now?
<TrustNoOne> boot to windows and use partition magic to resize your NTFS partition, should be fine
<Arelis_> neverblue, well it's a really stable install and linux has been unstable on my other harddrive
<TrustNoOne> still backup tho
<Arelis_> Hammer89, How must i resize it then?
<TrapperDave> They don't, no.
<Hammer89> Arelis_: boot into windows and do it from there...
<neverblue> Arelis_, is this the OEM on a separate partition, which will be used to 'restore' Windows?
<Arelis_> Hammer89, with what program?
<Arelis_> neverblue, how can i check?
<TrustNoOne> Arelis_: Boot into windows, backup important data, use partition magic to resize your NTFS partition and it should work
<neverblue> Arelis_, you would know :)
<Arelis_> TrustNoOne, i don't have partition magic
<Hammer89> Arelis_: what TrustNoOne said would work,,, are you using vista?
<Arelis_> neverblue, no, this is actually my dad's pc but he gave it to me
<Arelis_> Hammer89, Windows XP
<TrustNoOne> What do you have for a partitioning software for windows?
<Arelis_> TrustNoOne, I didn't download/buy anything for that purpose
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: i have to step away for a moment -- in the meantime, try sticking those error messages in google
<joeamined> when using xev, i get a keycode but not the one used in mouseemu. what's the difference ? how to get the right code for mouseemu ?
<TrapperDave> Okay.
<neverblue> Arelis_, well, with some OEM Windows installs, there will be a separate partition, from which you can put in a boot CD, and it will restore your Windows installation on another partition
<neverblue> Arelis_, that is ofcourse, unless you have the Windows media, then that partition would not be created
<AdvoWork> graft is there no other way than cups?
<Arelis_> neverblue, there is only one NTFS partition
<Hammer89> Arelis_: this might be what TrustNoOne was referring to: http://www.soft32.com/download_151.html
<graft> AdvoWork: maybe you could pipe it to kprinter or some such somehow
<TrustNoOne> I believe you can get partition magic trial software
<graft> AdvoWork: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205050
<neverblue> Arelis_, ok, then, if you want to install Ubuntu, keeping the Windows installed as well, I might suggest a virtual machine, as the other methods may cause you to lose all your data (unless you used a tool like partition magic)
<xerxes1358> Hello
<xerxes1358> I have installed Kubuntu. How do I install GNOME so I can switch to Gnome?
<graft> AdvoWork: although i'd ignore steps 5 & 6
<Arelis_> neverblue, is partition magic a CD or a software that installs on windows?
<LeGreffi3R> xerxes1358> yes
<graft> AdvoWork: kprinter ought to be able to print straight to PDF without going through CUPS...
<neverblue> Arelis_, software which you install on Windows, that handles partitions
<Trashlord> Hi, I posted  my problem on the Ubuntu forums, can someone please check it and help me? Here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701434
<LeGreffi3R> xerxes1358> just install the "ubuntu-desktop" package.
<Hammer89> Arelis_: you can download a trial of Partition Magic.. it installs on windows
<xerxes1358> LeGreffi3R: thanks
<Arelis_> Hammer89, okay
<TrustNoOne> I'm a Linux N00b
<India> http://forceindiaf1.freeblog.hu/
<graft> Trashlord: what version of ubuntu?
<Trashlord> 7.10
<Trashlord> I just installed it today
<graft> Trashlord: you installed from scratch and it's doing that? i am dubious
<graft> Trashlord: did you install debs not from the repository?
<Trashlord> It started after I tried to download libncurses5, which requires a dependency lib, calld libc6
<graft> Trashlord: yeah, that's one of the very fundamental system libraries
<dubcat_> exit
<AdvoWork> graft tried that, but when i goto print,it does it automatically as it should, but got no idea where its saving to
<Trashlord> It says I need to install a newer version of that library, but it won't do it, and therefore continuing the unmet dependencies problem
<graft> AdvoWork: you tried what?
<graft> Trashlord: you installed gutsy from CD? today? and tried installing alsa-utils via synaptic?
<Trashlord> I installed gusty from CD, today, but all the alsa related packages were installed "manually", via terminal configuration and make commands
<Trashlord> I read in the ubuntu forums that I have to do it, in order to get my EMU 1212m detected and working
<spudratic0> well kater all lets see what I got today lol
<Trashlord> The problem started when I tried to install alsa-utils, and had that unmet dependency lib
<graball> Morning all..
<whiteeagle> where is that guy who wanted direct rendering on ati?
<whiteeagle> please call me, I'll give you a page
<whiteeagle> I made it available + compiz
<graball> Question about USB mouse freezes on Fiesty boot - any takers?
<graft> Trashlord: ah... where did you get your alsa-related packages from?
<Trashlord> Do you want me to pastebin you all the packages it tries to remove, when I do apt-get -f install?
<Trashlord> From the Debian website
<Hammer89> white_eagle: what's the page?
<graft> Trashlord: you downloaded their .deb files?
<white_eagle> does anyone remember with who was I talking about
<white_eagle> the rendering
<Trashlord> No, they are tar.bz2 files
<bazhang> white_eagle: for the good of the community please share! ;]
<white_eagle> please
<graft> Trashlord: ah... okay, and it told you you had some dependency issues... which were what?
<white_eagle> I found a great post at ubuntuforums.org
<white_eagle> about direct rendering and ati
<Hammer89> white_eagle: post the link?
<Trashlord> It told me that I need a Curses library, when I did ./configure on the alsa-utils directory
<AdvoWork> when printing to the kde printer, where would it print to/save to? its not giving me any option and ive got no idea where its going
<graft> direct rendering and ati is easy if you have the right card, nearly impossible if you have the wrong card
<Hilikus> is there some tool to autoconfigure xorg.conf?? my X server is not started since i upgraded to gutsy, it says its starting in safe mode and actually safe mode works fine, except when i play a full screen video the whole system freezes
<graft> Trashlord: okay, and you installed that from synaptic?
<Trashlord> I went into the README file there, and it said it requires ncurses, so I tried to apt-get it
<graft> Trashlord: what file was that?
<graft> Trashlord: or what package was that rather
<white_eagle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589637 <--- follow the instructions from sdowney717
<Trashlord> libncurses5
<magnetron> white_eagle: desert_storm
<white_eagle> lower from the page
<Hammer89> white_eagle: thanks
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Hilikus is the cli way
<Xbehave> Can virtualisation be used to crack a bios password
<white_eagle> please let me know when he joins
<graft> Trashlord: okay, so you installed libncurses5, and it said what?
<white_eagle> or you give him that link
<Hilikus> bazhang ill try that
<white_eagle> Hammer89: got it?
<Trashlord> I couldn't install it, I tried, but that required a further dependency lib, called libc6
<graft> Trashlord: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Trashlord> It said I need a higher version than the one that is going to be installed, and therefore it refused to install
<Hammer89> white_eagle: yup... thanks
<white_eagle> direct rendering + compiz-fusion works PERFECT
<Trashlord> Alright, one minute
<uplink> how i get autologin for gdm? (my live-cd enter on gdm but no have password)
<white_eagle> and I have a crappy chipset -> ati 200m series
<kharloss> i understand now why windoze has so many crazy ppl users .
<kharloss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk&feature=related
<white_eagle> but it works
<kharloss> :)
<bazhang> offtopic kharloss
<Trashlord> graft, http://pastebin.com/d1224fcef
<xerxes1358> Why does kubuntu keeps asking for my DVD when I want to install software ?
<bazhang> xerxes1358: you need to disable it in synaptic or adept as a source
<xerxes1358> bazhang: where do I do that ?
<TrustNoOne> kharloss, is that a real commercial? if so, its uber old
<xerxes1358> bazhang: got it
<xerxes1358> This KDE environment is raising my stress levels skyhigh
<graft> Trashlord: so what happened next? it wouldn't install libc6, then what?
<Trashlord> And then, the orange icon appear at the top bar
<Trashlord> So, I thought there were some updates needed to be installed, I clicked on it, and it told me "Software index is broken" impossible to install or remove software, please type apt-get -f install first
<graft> Xbehave: how can you crack a bios password with virtualization? If there's a bios password, it gets checked before the computer even boots
<Trashlord> Do you want me to pastebin you what happens when I apt-get -f install, graft?
<genii> Xbehave: Read your motherboard manual for how to reset cmos
<Xbehave> graft: i set a supervisor password stupidly hard, i have complete access to the system the bios password only stops me changing sesions
<LimCore> when will ubuntu allow to play vidoe?
<LimCore> when will ubuntu allow to play video even
<usr13> LimCore: When you install necessary software.
<Trashlord> LimCore, video files, or games?
<brobostigon> LimCore: ubuntu does play video
<Slart> LimCore: it has done that for me since the last 7 months
<freewilly> hehe
<bazhang> what video limcore--try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Xbehave> genii: its  a laptop so id rather not take it apart
<LimCore> well it plays them, but all 3 players are buggy
<freewilly> you can do anything, just read the fora & wikis
<usr13> LimCore: How so?
<LimCore> vlc - broken arrow keys seeking
<LimCore> mplayer - crashes
<Slart> vlc works fine for me
<usr13> I've used mplayer gxine vlc and they all preform quite well for me.
<Thirsteh> LimCore, 'broken'? VLC doesn't seek with <left> and <right> by default, but shift+<left> shift+<right>
<brobostigon> vlc works beautiful for me too
<julle> To share a directory to a windows network, is there anything more, except from rightclick on a folder and choose Share Folder ?
<Thirsteh> shift, ctrl and alt for different kinds of seeks
<LimCore> Trashlord: this doesnt work
<freewilly> vlc/mplayer, both champs
<usr13> LimCore: is a troll....
<bazhang> limcore video works flawlessly here
<LimCore> Trashlord: was working, now stoped
<usser> julle not really no
<LimCore> usr13: you are an idiot
<LimCore> bazhang: 10 people onfirmed this bug
<usr13> LimCore: You are a troll.  L:)
<bazhang> !attitude | limcore
<ubotu> limcore: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> Xbehave: upgrade the cmos by bootable floppy or cd. Doesn't matter if same version you currenly have. That normally resets all defaults
<freewilly> the real question is:
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/2772
<julle> usser: because i can't find it on the windows network..
<freewilly> can i get my xfi working
<Thirsteh> freewilly, with OSS4 yes
<usr13> LimCore: If you have questions or need help, let us know, we will be glad to help you.
<freewilly> does it work yes?
<LimCore> usr13: yes all 10 people that confirmed this bug are trolls
<usser> !windows | julle
<ubotu> julle: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Thirsteh> freewilly, I'm using an X-Fi Platinum with OSS4 right now
<graft> Trashlord: sure, pastebin it
<usr13> LimCore: But keep hour stupid comments to yourself.
<Thirsteh> freewilly, no ALSA support yet though
<LimCore> usr13: question is simple, how to have this keys working
<freewilly> and? good sound?
<Trashlord> Alright, one minute, graft
<LimCore> usr13: "you are a troll" is a stupid comment, so please behave
<Xbehave> genii thats what i locked down in the bios is it possible to do it from a bootable iso from grub or is there a reason that wont work
<usser> julle i dont know much about windows but did u run network setup wizard
<freewilly> i tried to install oss4, but it segfaulkts
<LimCore> Trashlord: you do not experience bug reported in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/2772 ?
<freewilly> installs ok
<xerxes1358> I have to enable Meta City also during startup (when GDM/KDM loads) because everything is misformed and fonts and letters look all huge.
<usr13> LimCore: When you have an intelligent question, let us know.
<joeamined> please please help me with mouseemu :(
<Thirsteh> freewilly, runs fine for me, there are some guides on 4fronttech's forums
<Trashlord> graft, http://pastebin.com/d7e4de118
<Thirsteh> and the sound is pretty good yes
<LimCore> usr13: is there any bug free media player in ubuntu?
<freewilly> ok thirsteh, i tried it -)
<Thirsteh> it doesn't have the 24-bit crystallizer from windows though
<freewilly> nooo..no crystalizer -)
<Slart> shift+arrow keys works nicely here.. just arrowkeys does nothing
<Thirsteh> I miss it sometimes but it's not bad, it's good sound and it's Linux, so :>
 * LimCore checks
<brobostigon> LimCore: no piece of software is entirly bug free
<bazhang> limcore they are all fine what did you do to your system to get video working? added any suspect repos?
<artti> I installed xubuntu, how i uninstall ubuntu desktop?
<TrustNoOne> I LOVE UBUNTU
<TrustNoOne> but not as much as vista
<LimCore> Thirsteh: correct
<graft> Trashlord: so, what did you do to get into this situation?
<freewilly> hehe
<LimCore> brobostigon: "without known bugs" is also good
<artti> Or how i like activate xubuntu?
<usr13> artti: What hardware do you have?
<Trashlord> All I did was try to install libncurses5, then libc6
<LimCore> bazhang: no, they have open, confirmed, bugs
<graft> Trashlord: yeah, but both failed
<bazhang> limcore would you mind pastebinning your sources list?
<Trashlord> Should I remove the first few packages it states there?
<LimCore> bazhang: I use 0.8.6 Janus, the same as other people who reported bug in VLC
<Trashlord> Before when it says "use autoremove to remove them"
<hw00djohn> TrustNoOne: Ubuntu kills vista
<Trashlord> Could that possibly fix them?
<graft> Trashlord: nah that's not important
<Slart> LimCore: if you only want bugfree apps I don't really know what you can run.. ubuntu is definately out of the question..
<LimCore> Slart: this is unfortunate
<bazhang> limcore what about pasting your sources list?
<Trashlord> Maybe I need to download a .deb of each of these libraries, and dpkg -i both of them, could that help?
<LimCore> bazhang: what purpose may that serve? I use regular 7.10 amd64
<genii> Xbehave: I have previously ran the afudos.exe firmware upgrade utility from Asus underneath Wine, but I wouldn't recommend it. As for booting an iso from Grub, I do not think it is directly possible. Although if you have a partition with cd contents it can boot to that.
<brobostigon> Slart: no piece of software is entirly bug free, bug free is a dream
<bazhang> limcore how did you get video support working?
<Thirsteh> LimCore, if you have a problem with a particular application, describe your problem *in detail* and we'll help you solve it.
<graft> Trashlord: that's a bad idea... you're just going to bork up dependencies even more that way
<artti> usr13, 256 ram, 500 mhz, 8gb hdd
<LimCore> bazhang: mplayer, kaffeine and other apps installed
<freewilly> if you have the right tuned setup in linux, you will notice how slow windows is
<usr13> artti: Stick with xubuntu
<LimCore> brobostigon: but ubuntu seem to have notificbly more bugs then typical windows software
<usr13> artti: Just add apps as needed.
<bazhang> indeed limcore--describe with precision instead of just saying its broken--what packages and what methods did you use to install video support
<graball> freewilly - most truthful observation indeed...
<freewilly> hehe
<Thirsteh> LimCore, hahahahahahahahaha :)
<Xbehave> genii: thx but theres no technical reason that grub->something->CD/floppy wont work i have smb installed to boot from cds
<LimCore> bazhang: I am experiencing the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/2772
<artti> urs13, i like to do that, but i'm in like ubuntu and xubuntu together
<bazhang> limcore please answer my question first
<Trashlord> What do you suggest then, graft? Complete reinstall? :\
<LimCore> Thirsteh: I can daily find 2-3 bugs in ubuntu distro
<brobostigon> LimCore: i found many more problems with windows software than i have ever had with ubuntu, my experience is different, sorry
<graft> Trashlord: can you pastebin sudo dpkg -l?
 * aubade rolls for a troll.
<artti> usr13, what lsb_release -a should show? Xubuntu?
 * LimCore rools for a zealot
<genii> Xbehave: If you have a couple Mb free partition wise, just make a bootable fat partition, use some floppy image from bootdisk.com or so and copy the firmware stuff to that
<Trashlord> I haven't tried to sudo dpkg -i
<bazhang> limcore still waiting on your answer
<Thirsteh> LimCore, and? The only time you're going to hear about a Windows bug is when some critical security flaw is found. Ubuntu bugs are anything from security vulnerabilities to TYPOS
<geminidomino> Has anyone had any luck installing ubuntu onto a drive connected to a 3ware 9550 SX raid controller? According to 3ware's site, Ubuntu 6.06 should have built-in support, but when I try to install 6.06 Server LTS, it just hangs when it tries to read the drives. Suggestions?
<usr13> artti: You have access to just as many applications, the only difference is that you have a less resource hungry implementation, and that is a good thing.
<Xbehave> ok i think i can do that thx
<Trashlord> Oh, graft, I got it, one minute I'll pastebin it
<LimCore> Thirsteh: well, open office works on windows, and doesnt on ubuntu 7.10 amd 64
<Slart> LimCore: this isn't really the place to discuss ubuntu's amount of bugs.. it's a support channel.. there are other channels for general discussion..
<Slart> !ot
<genii> Work, AFK
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<artti> usr13, nope it's still slow.
<Thirsteh> LimCore, that's you generalizing, but in reality very few people have the problems you're describing. maybe you should consider reinstalling
<usser>  LimCore what are u talking about OOffice works perfectly well in 7.10
<bazhang> limcore if you want help answer my question, otherwise head to offtopic or ##windows
<brobostigon> i use gutsy powerpc and openoffice runs fine for me,
<usr13> artti: Install more memory.
<LimCore> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56638/
<Trashlord> graft, http://pastebin.com/d73157e2
<dogpigeoncow> hey i have installed this game Liquid War 6 and it is not completing hte final 'make install'. further more wwhen i run a check i get "liquidwar6: couldn't find backend gfx/gl in /usr/local/lib/liquidwar6-0.0.3beta/gfx/libmod_gl-0.0.3beta.so
<dogpigeoncow> liquidwar6: WARNING! (errno=2:ENOENT) unable to open gfx backend "gl"
<dogpigeoncow> wat should i do?
<artti> usr13, and in menu there are mixed xubuntu and ubuntu applications.
<graball> Still no takers on my USB mousey problem?
<LimCore> Thirsteh: the bug I described now, if confirmed by many people isn't it?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/2772
<MasterShrek> dogpigeoncow, make sure you install the -dev packages of the dependencies
<Trashlord> graft, That's not even all, I pasted from as far up as I could
<brobostigon> graball: refresh my memory
<LimCore> anyone have here openoffice - oowriter working on ubuntu 7.10 amd64 ?
<Slart> I do
<LimCore> Slart: ok can you then comment on my bug report,
<usser> LimCore yes
<LimCore> reports
<graft> Trashlord: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<artti> usr13, i have synaptic and appfinder, i think there should be only appfinder.
<Slart> LimCore: got a link to the bug report?
<LimCore> 1) openoffice fails: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179230
<swirv> What package provides libhttpd.so.0 for ubuntu 7.10?
<LimCore> 2) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/190680
<graball> brobostigan: Mouse freezes on Boot in Feisty - 100%. Unplug and replug makes it work, though - but it's annoying even though the OS is up and running close to 24/7:-).
<usser> swirv probably apache2
<hw00djohn> hey, i need help with compressed files...my buddy just sent me a .rar and it's telling me it's not a supported file type
<swirv> hmm... I have apache2 installed.  weird.
<djr_> hw00djohn: unrar or unrar-free
<geminidomino> hw00djohn: It's not supported by default. apt-get install rar for the cli version
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: unrar should do it
<Trashlord> graft, http://pastebin.com/d4658971f
<brobostigon> graball: no idea, sorry, however with my usb wifi adaptor i have to do the same before it gets recognized, but i use gutsy
<usr13> hw00djohn: sudo apt-get install unrar
<LimCore> btw, when would ubuntu support fonts?
<LimCore> fonts are broken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179157
<bazhang> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in gutsy
<LimCore> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys, thanks...once these danged updates are done, it'll be on here
<graft> Trashlord: um, how did you try and install libncurses5?
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: I've still not had any luck.
<LimCore> what font do you use?
<Trashlord> apt-get install libncurses5
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: sorry - i have no idea what more you can try
<bazhang> limcore honestly if you dislike ubuntu so much why use it--seems you dont want help so much as to point out flaws and not seek solutions
<leeping2009> LjL, you here?
<bsdnewb07> how long does mysql take to install via apt-get
<bsdnewb07> its been going for about 8 mins now
<LimCore> bazhang: I already reported the bugs nicelly
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: seems you're definitely not alone with that problem. i wonder what you and the other people have in common
<usr13> PLEASE ignore LimCore, he is a troll, he is only here to disrupt the channel.
<TrapperDave> prince_jammys: Okay, thank you for your time.
<bazhang> LimCore: but the way you are behaving here is far from nice
<graball> brobostigon: - methinks we're both waiting for a kernel that has a decent look at USB on boot for out particular setups... ah well.
<LimCore> bazhang: what, pasting urls to bug tracker is not nice?
<Thirsteh> LimCore, "When will ubuntu support fonts?"
<graft> Trashlord: are you sure? the version you have partially installed is NOT the one in the repository
<Thirsteh> what kind of question is that
<LimCore> ok, what font is there that works fully?
<graft> Trashlord: you sure you didn't download a deb from somewhere else?
<Thirsteh> stop trolling or ask for help with a specific problem
<freewilly> lol
<bazhang> limcore trying to get help is the normal way of doing business around here--not saying this or that is broken
<LimCore> Thirsteh: how to get a fully working font that  1) is rendering correctly (not gray)   2) includes common latin characters  - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179157
<darkstar002> hi
<Trashlord> Hm, I've checked my desktop, and yes, I do have a .deb of libncruses5, graft
<geminidomino> Any suggestions on my RAID issue?
<graft> Trashlord: well, therein lies your problem.
<darkstar002> i've a question
<Trashlord> How do I remove it? dpkg -r?
<bazhang> ask away darkstar002
<graft> Trashlord: maybe. try installing the proper one instead with dpkg -i
<artti> How to see installed packages via terminal?
<darkstar002> does anybody have some experience with awstats and multiple vhosts
<graft> Trashlord: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/libncurses5*
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: from what i gathered in the internet, apparent solutions have to do with:  the .kde/blahblah/amarok folder, some permissions issue since sudo does something different, and installing those additional packages.  and you've done all those things
<bazhang> dpkg -l artti
<LimCore> what desktop font would you recommend
<graft> Trashlord: the proper repository version ought to be there
<brobostigon> artti: try apt-get
<Thirsteh> LimCore, Gnome uses Sans
<prince_jammys> TrapperDave: have you tried just reinstalling amarok?
<artti> Thanks bazhang.
<freewilly> for good fonts, set dpi somewhat high
<bazhang> np
<Trashlord> graft, ls: /var/cache/apt/archives/libncurses5*: No such file or directory
<Thirsteh> And if you're missing certain characters, it's not necessarily because of the font, but because you didn't correctly state your localization information during installation
<Slart> LimCore: I can confirm the bug on Gutsy, 64 bit.. same behavious as the example
<Trashlord> Should I look it up on the ubuntu website, graft?
<graft> Trashlord: oi. okay, download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/libncurses5
<darkstar002> nobody?
<AppleHein> okay. i did the remap of my mouse. it works now with scrollwheel. thanks for the "remap" hint
<AppleHein> found it on internet
<AppleHein> then
<bazhang> darkstar002: multiple vhosts? as in virtualized hosts?
<_elemental> darkstar002 have you checked the docs/faqs on awstat's site?
<darkstar002> yes i've checked them
<clocKwize> is there any way to hide the bar at the top? with applications places system on it
<clocKwize> all i acn find is removing panels
<_elemental> darkstar002, ok what's the issue?
<Slart> clocKwize: isn't there an autohide option?
<clocKwize> yes but i actually want it not running
<darkstar002> i wan't to automate it
<Trashlord> graft, thank you very much, you have solved my problem
<clocKwize> i'm using awn and don't need it
<Slart> clocKwize: delete it?
<_elemental> automate what exactly?
<Owner> how can I change default shell bash to csh in Ubuntu for all users ?
<graft> Trashlord: no probs... let that be a lesson to you about installing debs from strange places!
<clocKwize> no not delete it, i just don't want it to run
<leeping2009> Heh, I spent like 5 days trying to netboot a live CD, and .. I ended up not using it ! =D
<Trashlord> I sure have learned my lesson
<Slart> clocKwize: hide it?
<LimCore> Slart: see? broken :-/
<ricard1> hello, someone know which is the ubuntu's spanish channel?
<LimCore> Thirsteh: Sans is not a font
<Slart> LimCore: works nicely for me. I don't use fields that much
<graft> Trashlord: btw, you probably originally wanted libncurses5-dev, which you can intsall from the repository
<Slart> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Trashlord> graft, I guess the other .deb was meant for Debian particularly, not ubuntu
<_elemental> darkstar002, automate what exactly?
<LimCore> Slart: its show stopper for me :/
<Trashlord> Since I downloaded it from the Debian website
<ricard1> gracias :)
<Patient-Zero> ?
<bazhang> prego
<harushimo> I have a quick question
<usr13> LimCore: You should try 32bit
<bloodniece> I need some help setting xorg for twinview, gnome will not start after setting it up. twinview noob alert. . . .
<Thirsteh> LimCore, right....
<graft> Trashlord: right... it'll probably make its way into ubuntu eventually, but for now it's a bit ahead of the curve
<swirv> Anyone used wifidog ?
<darkstar002> i'm programming a kind of cpanel, but by my own, so i've i make a new domain there also need to be a analyse log file
<zackie> Is anybody else having a lot of problems with ubuntu crashing alot? Lately??
<LimCore> Thirsteh: Sans is not a font, its a general name that maps to actuall font like "Bitstream Sans"
<LjL> leeping2009: kind of
<hw00djohn> hey prince_jammys: i jusy tried sudo apt-get install unrar and it said "E: Invalid operation install"
<emperorcezar> I'm having an issue in firefox. Some flash applets start, then disappear after a few seconds. I've found mention of this in the forums, but no solutions. I've tried reinstalling both firefox and flash.
<Thirsteh> LimCore, thank you for that information
<leeping2009> LjL: I've successfully cloned 12 systems now.  Thanks again for the help yesterday :)
<_elemental> darkstar002, still not sure what you want to automate
<bloodniece> !twinview
<zackie> It Take 3 Tries to Open up Pidgin and about 3 hours of use Computer just drops dead for no reason
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: it would help if i spelled install correctly.  :D
<LjL> leeping2009: by changing the kernel?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: i was going to say
<darkstar002> if you generate the awstats you always need to give the domainname with it
<Slart> emperorcezar: I've seen that too.. I tried running those flash applets in the adobe standalone player.. the player crashed
<bloodniece> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<LimCore> Thirsteh: by default Sans maps to Bitstream sans which incorrectly display common European/Latin glyphs.  Dejavu Sans is corrected in this respect, but the font is very thin/gray :(  Can you recommend a solution?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179157
<darkstar002> but that's impossible because i don't know it, if people add a new domain..
<harushimo> I'm getting a 500gb SATA drive will ubuntu detect that drive immediately once its installed
<emperorcezar> Slart: It didn't consern me until it started doing it with some youtube embeded videos recently.
<usser> harushimo yes u should have no problem with it
<usser> harsh
<Griz> Hey Gang. Which dpkg/apt-get command do I use to find out what files were installed by {package}?  (e.g. nictools-pci)
<harushimo> i'm just checking. thanks I appreciate
<Patient-Zero> de quoi ?
<leeping2009> LjL: Yep, that's all I had to do .. I started from a clean install from the Gutsy live CD and I updated the kernel to Hardy from a usb drive; I had to update a few other things because of altered dependencies like libc6-dev and libc6
<usser> harushimo might have to add it to /etc/fstab and format it but other than that
<Slart> emperorcezar: I think someone at adobe had a bad day coding the latest version.. never saw that happen with the version before the current one
<LjL> Griz: dpkg -S nictools-pci
<Patient-Zero> je parle pas très bien l'anglais moi :(
<bazhang> dpkg -l griz
<harushimo> okay thats what i figure
<_elemental> darkstar002, are you using apache2, which vhost method(Named or IP)?
<Slart> !fr | Patient-Zero
<Thirsteh> LimCore, again, localization is very thorough. I seriously doubt common German and Czech characters 'don't work' when there's support for languages that aren't even anymore
<ubotu> Patient-Zero: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<harushimo> does anyone know how to format an usb hard drive
<darkstar002> named
<LjL> leeping2009: err... you upgraded lib6 to the Hardy version? and things still work?
<Thirsteh> LimCore, spoken anymore*
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: okay, i just tried to install unrar and it ran into an error about openoffice.org not being configured... any ideas?  "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Slart> harushimo: the same way you format any drive? or no?
<Griz> LjL, Thank You. That was what I was after!
<bazhang> oops my bad griz please ignore
<brobostigon> harushimo: gparted
<harushimo> Slart: thats what I thought
<Griz> bazhang, Nice Try and the thought is appreciated. :-)
<Trashlord> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk&feature=related
<harushimo> gparted is partitioner
<leeping2009> LjL: I installed the systemimager client and things still work.  Should I expect more problems down the line? =P
<LimCore> Thirsteh: yes, ubuntu just fails to display european characters, as reproted and confirmed by many people on bug tracker - just see:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-bitstream-vera/+bug/11180
<Slart> gparted can format partitions too
<emperorcezar> Slart: Maybe I can downgrade
<harushimo> I need to format. gparted doesn't have format option
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: what was the command you typed before that error came up?
<brobostigon> harushimo: gparted can format too
<Griz> the sad thing is, it just installed a changelog and nada more. :-(
<_elemental> darkstar002, my suggestion would be to write a small shell script to parse the httpd-vhost.conf file and get the assorted hosts, then execute awstats for each host
<leeping2009> LjL: The Hardy version of libc6 was a dependency for compiling the Hardy kernel
<Slart> harushimo: try right clicking on a partition.. I get options for formatting
<Thirsteh> LimCore, whatever, help yourself
<_elemental> darkstar002, you can then cron that and get daily/hourly/etc updates automated
<LimCore> Thirsteh: thanks for help and good attitute
<LjL> leeping2009: possibly. a mismatching libc6 is generally bound to give problems... although i don't know how big a bump it is from the Gutsy to the Hardy libc6. if your programs still run, it's probably not particularly big ;)
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: you were unraring a word document?
<AppleHein> apache delivers a complete how to online for configuring vhosts
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys:  where do i go to paste large amounts of text?  maybe u can read it there.  also, i was unraring some sound files.
<Slart> harushimo: you have to unmount the partition first.. otherwise it's just greyed out
<harushimo> oh okay
<prince_jammys> !paste | hw00djohn
<darkstar002> ok i'll try that
<ubotu> hw00djohn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkstar002> thx!
<LimCore> vhost by port are very simple in apache
<id10t> 'lo all.. recently got a new machine, moved my ubuntu hd to it and everything works except sound... sound works fine on the new box with the live cd, how can i get the system to reconfigure the sound?
<harushimo> thats probably the problem
<_elemental> darkstar002, np good luck
<darkstar002> or is there a better program then awstats?
<leeping2009> LjL: It looks like quite a big bump: (2.6.1-1ubuntu9) up to (2.7-5ubuntu2)
<Twinkletoes> Using 6.06 Desktop, I've just done some updates, and now when I try and start *certain* admin tools, it won't accept my password.  Some tools work, some don't.  The error is: "The entered password is invalid"
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys:  heres the link. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56640/
<harushimo> after unmounted the drive, how do I the format
<id10t> darkstar002, have you tried analog? its what i use for web stats
<scjp_> can  i install windows after installing ubuntu or i need to first install windows and then ubuntu
<LjL> LimCore: the font you give in the attachment is not DejaVu Mono
<thesus> hello -- i am trying to get xchat (or any irc client) working with my router
<artti> Should i remove ubuntu packages? When i use xubuntu?
<id10t> scjp_, windows first and hten ubuntu will set up the dual boot
<harushimo> with gparted
<bazhang> scjp_: both work though windows first is preferable
<LimCore> LjL: the .pdf or the .png ?
<darkstar002> oh i will check it out
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: it seems that you had partial installation of openoffice that apt-get tried to complete, and all those errors are related to that
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: unraring works fine, right?
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: any idea on how to fix that?
<LjL> LimCore: the .png, i don't know where to find the .pdf
<LimCore> LjL: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11087173/thin_mono_font.png
<thesus> i can connect if i set my firewall (router) to "low security", but otherwise can't connect. i have tried to forward udp and tcp to 6667, but that doesn't work
<LimCore> LjL: ok let me recheck.
<artti> Anything bad won't happen, when i remove ubuntu packages, when i use xubuntu?
<leeping2009> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazhang> artti: how are you planning on removing them and what apps
<LjL> LimCore: that font has serifs, while as far as i'm aware, there is only a sans version of dejavu mono (although it still has some serifs but anyway)
<thesus> Anyone: does irc use tcp or udp?
<ogre> how do i make a program in my menu automatically run as root with arguements? the program in question is ettercap and I want to run as sudo ettercap -G
<prince_jammys> how does one fix broken packages/package dependencies? hw00djohn is getting this error:: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/157958
<Slart> thesus: tcp afaik
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: scrap that
<brobostigon> ogre: gksudo prog
<LimCore> LjL: that bug was ment to represent lack of good monospace font
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: unraring works now...will i encounter errors with openoffice now?
<Thirsteh> ogre, prepend 'gksu' to the command
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: pasted the wrong thing
<thesus> anyone: does irc use tcp or udp?
<Angel_Gr> Hi everyone...
<ogre> thanks guys
<artti> bazhang, there's ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-standard
<alevine> every time i restart my system, fsck fails with: Failed to open the device 'UUID=01445405-7654-45a7-bc23-d767bbfc0147': No such file or directory....anyone know what i can do?
<Thirsteh> ogre, e.g. 'gksu ls /home'
<xyblor> How do I force X to use the PreferredMode on one of my dual-head displays? (Radeon 8500, Ubuntu 7.10)
<acee1234> what do i need to allow to get internet through guarddog?
<Angel_Gr> I have a x86 64 bit Intel Pentium processor (3.00Ghz) and I would like to install xUbuntu 7.10. In the ubuntu download site I can find 2 versions. The first one is for a Standard personal computer (x86 architecture) and the other one is for 64 bit AMD (and Intel?). Which should I download?
<id10t> alevine, that is a reference to a partition
<LjL> LimCore: well, DejaVu Sans Mono works fine for me, although "good" is also a subjective matter.
<ogre> im using emerald as window manager. whenever i minimize window it restarts X. how can i troubleshoot this?
<Slart> thesus: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html
<prince_jammys> how does one fix broken packages/package dependencies? hw00djohn is getting this error:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56640/
<id10t> alevine, you should see it in /etc/fstab too, with a comment above it referencing the /dev/foo device entry
<thesus> Slart -- thanks
<ogre> Thirsteh:  i think i got it
<bazhang> artti: and removing how?
<vbabiy> ogre: what video card you using
<alevine> id10t: yep, and it is working (it mounts fine), it just fails fsck
<LjL> LimCore: also, DejaVu Sans seems to me to be the default font in KOffice
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: most likely yes, there's something wrong there, it didnt install properly
<Slart> alevine: changed something with your harddrives lately? removed one?
<usser> Angel_Gr get x86 will save u a whole lot of trouble
<artti> bazhang, apt-get remove ubunu-artworks
<id10t> alevine, it should give you a better error as to why it failed
<Trashlord> One more question graft, are you familier with XMMS?
<Angel_Gr> thnx
<bazhang> artti: no worries then
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: you could try to remove it and reinstall it
<ogre> vbabiy:  intel cheapie card. its worked for ages until yesterday
<alevine> Slart: this started happening a long time ago when i upgraded to gutsy
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I download the U.S. International keyboard layout?
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: i think i'll remove and reinstall
<artti> bazhang, alright then
<LimCore> LjL: what font one should use for monospace?  The default is afair bitstream monospace with have broken glyphs.  And dejavu monospace have strange hinting/aliasing problem
<alevine> id10t: any idea for what i can do/
<csaba> Is there a screen capture tool which can also capture the mouse pointer?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: try it
<Hammer89> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Slart> alevine: check fstab for that uuid.. see what mountpoint it should be using
<xyblor> Why isn't X using the preferred resolution reported by my monitor?
<usser> csaba video or screenshot?
<id10t> xyblor, not defined in your xorg.conf file?
<Slart> alevine: fstab is a file in /etc.. you can look at it by using "cat /etc/fstab"
<csaba> screenshot
<bazhang> does recordmydesktop not do that csaba
<alevine> Slart: everything in fstab is correct, it mounts fine. just fails when fscking on startup
<harushimo> i figure it out
<xerxes1358> Hello
<alevine> Slart: it may have something to do with the fact it is reiserfs?
<xyblor> id10t: defining it in xorg.conf doesn't help
<thesus> o.k. so it looks like this rule might worK; Protocol:         TCP
<thesus> Global Port(s):  6667
<thesus> Base Host Port: 6667
<Slart> alevine: does the mountpoint exist?
<LjL> LimCore, the "default" in my Kubuntu installation, for most programs, is DejaVu Sans Mono. i say "default" because i'm not really sure it's default in *every* application. i haven't experienced hinting/aliasing problems with DejaVu Sans Monospace at all. are you using Full Hinting (if you're on KDE, it can be set from System Settings) like i am?
<xyblor> id10t: it's the preferred mode to begin with, so why wouldn't X use it?
<thesus> but it doesn't -- irc is still blocked
<alevine> Slart: yes, I am using it
<id10t> xyblor, maybe not right refresh rate, etc. so it fails over to next mode?
<Slart> alevine: could you pastebin your fstab, toegether with the exact error message you get
<alevine> Slart: sure, one moment. thanks for the help
<xyblor> id10t: no, I can switch to the preferred mode with Xrandr no problem, even using --auto
<iDN> Hello
<xerxes1358> Guys when I try to watch a movie from an  external harddrive the screen looks Grey! I cant do anything with the screen anymore. What is going on?
<id10t> xyblor, can you switch to that res. using the ctrl+alt and plus/minus keys?
<iDN> I get this error message while trying to unrar a splited archive:
<xyblor> id10t: X just doesn't want to start with that mode for some reason
<xyblor> id10t: I'll try
<iDN> "CRC failed"
<thoma2> zalivaldi itt
<bazhang> idn not too many lines paste to pastebin
<Slart> iDN: broken rar..
<alevine> Slart: http://pastebin.org/20254
<thoma2> 8-)
<thesus> ls
<iDN> Slart: I'm sure it's fine. A friend of mine downloaded it and it worked fine.
<iDN> That is, for him of course.
<Slart> iDN: downloaded it from you? or from the same source?
<emperorcezar> So I guess the real question is, how do I downgrade?
<id10t> need some quick help... recently got a new machine, moved my ubuntu hd to it and everything works except sound... sound works fine on the new box with the live cd, how can i get the system to reconfigure the sound?
<iDN> Slart: Same source.
<bazhang> emperorcezar: for what reason?
<Hammer89> iDN: have you tried opening a different rar?
<theseus> all: nope -- tcp port forward to 6667 doesn't work -- i still can't irc unless i disable my firewall -- any thoughts?
<thoma2> hello csaba
<iDN> Hammer89: Usually part1.rar is the one, but I'll give it a try.
<xyblor> id10t: a common problem seems to be ALSA using the wrong sound card, like the internal one
<Slart> iDN: check the md5sum of the files using the command md5sum.. then make your friend do the same.. compare.. if different.. download again.. if same.. well.. scratch head.. come back on to irc =)
<xerxes1358> Guys when I try to watch a movie from an  external harddrive the screen looks Grey! I cant do anything with the screen anymore. What is going on?
<id10t> xyblor, this is the internal card... same basic chipset as the old one (intel 8x0) but old machine was a Dell GX270 and new box is a kick butt HP workstation
<iDN> Slart: I'm pretty sure that WinRAR on windows will be able to unrar this file. :(
<emperorcezar> bazhang: Flash is crashing. it's new version. I need to downgrade it to it's previous version, which I can't find anywhere.
<bazhang> emperorcezar: many tabs open? which sites? myspace or other
<xyblor> id10t: asoundconf might help
<xyblor> id10t: does "asoundconf list" look right?
<LjL> LimCore, the "default" in my Kubuntu installation, for most programs, is DejaVu Sans Mono. i say "default" because i'm not really sure it's default in *every* application. i haven't experienced hinting/aliasing problems with DejaVu Sans Monospace at all. are you using Full Hinting (if you're on KDE, it can be set from System Settings) like i am?
<il-luzhin> ! foo
<ubotu> bar
<theseus> o.k. -- anyone know how to see what port i am connected to irc with??
<mateusz> Hi
<iDN> I cannot believe that! :( It's working when I'm unraring the last file. :(
<kbase101> hello. i am trying to install xmms in ubuntu but i get this error as seen in my blog after installing. can anyone help me? http://blog-kbase101.notlong.com
<id10t> xyblor, no cards found...
<iDN> Ughh, actually, it's not. :(
<emperorcezar> bazhang: youtube mainly. Some other I can't remember off the top of my head. Slart said he had noticed it.
<LjL> theseus: netstat -l | grep irc
<id10t> xyblor, think i'll just boot the live cd and see what modules are loaded
<LjL> theseus: netstat -l -a | grep irc
<alevine> Slart: you there?
<xyblor> id10t: yeah, it must be serious...
<Slart> alevine: looking at your pastebin.. one more thing I want you to check
<alevine> Slart: sure
<xyblor> id10t: maybe it's looking for a card in the wrong PCI slot?
<LimCore> cool
<LimCore> the bug about fonts seems to be fixed now
<Slart> alevine: pastebin the output of "blkid"
<fabi> hey i've got a problem my ubuntu mounts the ubuntu drive readonly how can i fix this?
<theseus> LiL -- thanks!
<bazhang> emperorcezar: this is gutsy or feisty? when did this start happening and how many tabs are open in firef0x? myspace regularly (nearly) brings down firefox for me
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a flash plugin for firefox 3 yet?
<Slart> bazhang: I noticed some flash movies were dying.. I downloaded the adobe stand alone player and when I tried the flash in that it just crashed..
<alevine> Slart: It matches :\, no idea why fsck fails.... http://pastebin.org/20256
<theseus> Lil (or anyone) -- why do I have: stadion:60749 ?? doesn't irc connect to 6667
<nabil> hey all
<usser> Lunar_Lamp the current flash should work
<kitche> theseus: irc can be on any port
<nabil> anyone succesfull install ms 2003?
<Lunar_Lamp> usser, hmm, well, it doesn't :-/
<usser> Lunar_Lamp how did u install it?
<theseus> this is the result of netstat: tcp        0      0 stadion:60749           kubrick.freenode.n:ircd ESTABLISHED -- kitche -- so do i need to tell my router to forward any port?
<bazhang> aha Slart never used that standalone player
<kitche> theseus: nope
<usser> Lunar_Lamp just copy libflashplayer.so into your firefox plugins folder
<theseus> i thought i connected with 6667
<kitche> theseus: you did
<Lunar_Lamp> usser, ah ok, that's what I haven't done! :-)
<LjL> LimCore: this is how DejaVu 8 is rendered here on KOffice http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/9685/dejavukofficeil8.png and OOo http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/3508/dejavuoooyb0.png - i think i have Full Hinting enabled both in KDE and globally (or in OOo or whatever is relevant to OOo)
<usser> Lunar_Lamp ie download flashplugin for linux from adobe unpack it
<Slart> bazhang: neither do I, normally.. but I just had to try it here.. to see if it was firefox being annoying or if it indeed was adobes flash plugin
<usser> Lunar_Lamp and just copy so file to your firefox3 folder theres gotta pluginsthere  somewhere
<bazhang> that rotten adobe ;[
<LimCore> LjL: I am testing now, and Bitstream seems to have been fixed... checking some more
<theseus> kitche: so why am i now on 60749? more important, what rule should i give my router?
<Grab> hey guys, sorry for the noob question: i just installed tinyproxy, but i dont find the way to start it: where should i look ?
<Slart> alevine: can't find anything wrong.. what happens if you change the UUID to /dev/sdb1 ?
<kitche> theseus: umm rule for what?
<LjL> LimCore: i think there's usually no reason to use Bitstream anyway... since DejaVu is derived from it and improved
<prince_jammys> Grab: is it a graphical app?
<Grab> no
<Grab> shell
<emperorcezar> bazhang: like 10 tabs. I've found the number of tabs not to be an issue. It's certain videos. They kill flash once, then they die accross all tabs
<Hammer89> kbase101: stop spamming
<Slart> could we get a kick for kbase101 ?
<theseus> kitche: i am trying to get irc to work with my westell router/dsl modem -- i tried to set up this rule: Protocol:         TCP
<theseus> Global Port(s):  6667
<theseus> Base Host Port: 6667 -- but it doesn't connect -- just hangs (right now my firewall  is disabled)
<LjL> he got a ban automatically
<bazhang> hehe spoke too soon
<Twinkletoes> Using 6.06 Desktop, I've just done some updates, and now when I try and start *certain* admin tools, it won't accept my password.  Some tools work, some don't.  The error is: "The entered password is invalid"
<LjL> and another wrong ban from me
<norml_advocate> I just switched back to gde from kde and I lost my NM applet and my quick user switch.  How do I get them back?
<kitche> theseus: you should not really have to forward any port for irc
<prince_jammys> Grab have you tried typing "tinyproxy" or whatever the app is called?
<kitche> LJL: yeha that is a very bad ban
<xerxes1358> Guys something is wrong. With everything I do the screen gets Grey!! Someone knows what is going on here?
<theseus> kitche: otherwise when i enable my router, irc will not connect
<alevine> Slart: hmm, i think I did that a while ago and it worked but automatically changed back to UUID on boot
<Yancho> Anyone can please point me to a guid (tried to google to no avail) to make a Partition plugged in to a Ubuntu Server (via USB2) writable via Windows XP Computers. The Partition is FAT32 file system
<Grab> prince_jammys, tinyproxy: command not found
<Slart> xerxes1358: apps go grey when the program isn't responding any more.. at least if you're using compiz I think
<kitche> theseus: sounds like it's a junk router since you should not have to enable anything really for port forwarding unless it's not a router
<Slart> alevine: changed it back automatically? that's weird..
<xerxes1358> Slart, how do I find out if I have Compiz ?
<norml_advocate> I just switched back to gde from kde and I lost my NM applet and my quick user switch.  How do I get them back?
<usser> Yancho u need to look up samba
<usser> !samba | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slart> xerxes1358: check in System, Preference, Appearance, visual effects.. anything other that none means you are running compiz
<bazhang> xerxes1358: try alt f2 kwin --replace
<prince_jammys> Grub:  check this out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122011
<kitche> theseus: myself I use a different router then what my modem is since modem's are not good for routers really
<Yancho> thanks usser but is it a problem that i want to share a fat32 FROM linux ?
<prince_jammys> Grab http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122011
<xerxes1358> bazhang, it says normal.
<LimCore> LjL: well, it all seems to be working better now
<LimCore> perhaps ubuntu finally do support fonts
 * LimCore upgrades bug reports
<norml_advocate> not tryin to be impatient just wonderin if anyone is workin with me
<usser> Yancho no problem at all should be fairly easy
<theseus> kitche: it is a router/modem -- is there a way to restrict the firewall to permit incoming connections to a range of ports, and configure clients to use those ports? if so which ports does xchat use?
<alevine> Slart: is it possible that fsck.reiserfs just doesnt support using UUIDs
<Yancho> ok im reading usser :)
<LimCore> LjL: what is the file/package that contains the fonts?
<Slart> alevine: that might be one reason..
<xubinux> i have new fonts...how can i install them??
<kitche> theseus: umm you don't use incoming port forwarding it's outward connection
<prince_jammys> !fonts | xubinux
<ubotu> xubinux: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Slart> alevine: try replacing the uuid with a device name.. see if it really puts the uuids back
<kitche> theseus: unless of course you run your own irc server
<norml_advocate> I just switched back to gde from kde and I lost my NM applet and my quick user switch.  How do I get them back?
<norml_advocate> I just switched back to gde from kde and I lost my NM applet and my quick user switch.  How do I get them back?
<LjL> LimCore: should be ttf-dejavu, ttf-dejavu-core and ttf-dejavu-extra
<xerxes1358> bazhang, Slart I set it on none but still the same problem.
<Slart> !patience | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alevine> Slart: OK, then I'll brb :)
<xubinux> THX
<Slart> xerxes1358: then I don't know why it goes grey..
<Slart> !repeat | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bullgard4> What is the Ubuntu program for hardware detection? Is it udevd?
<artti> Dam, my computer freezed again.
<hw00djohn> hey prince_jammys: whats the command to uninstall and then reinstall openoffice.org?
<genii> bullgard4: yes
<norml_advocate> ill just keep posting until someone who knows answers
<white_eagle> did the link I sent helped to you bazhang ?
<white_eagle> ;)
<bullgard4> genii: hm
<xerxes1358> hi nickrud
<bazhang> thanks white_eagle!
<nickrud> hey xerxes1358
<Slart> norml_advocate: try to keep at least 5 minutes intervals between posting.. any shorter and people will just get annoyed
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: in your case i would first do   sudo apt-get remove openoffice    , then same but with "install" -- the thing is suspect you might get errors. let us know
<theseus> kitche: somehow my router/firewall blocks it -- what is the difference in "Global Port Range" vs. "Base Host Port" on a firewall application (or rule)
<white_eagle> did you get it allright?
<Eckos> this is going to take forever
<Eckos> lol
<Eckos> doing /sbin/badblocks -c 10240 -s -w -t random -v /dev/hda
<norml_advocate> I just switched back to gde from kde and I lost my NM applet and my quick user switch.  How do I get them back?
<kitche> theseus: no clue as I said I don't use my westell modem for a router since they are not good for that
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: the name of the package seems to be "openoffice.org"
<norml_advocate> how do I add NM applet and quick user switch to gde?
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: okay, i was just going to ask about that
<Eckos> doing ii hope to god i get this job, if I do that means i'm so close to get my laptop :D
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: right click on panel and "add to panel"
<xerxes1358> I want to install VmWare. What do I download? The .RPM file or the .TAR file?
<brobostigon> norml_advocate: right click to bat, add to panel
<bullgard4> norml_advocate: Try to instruct '/usr/bin/nm-applet' in a Terminal.
<norml_advocate> but thats "network manager"  i want NM manager
<Slart> xerxes1358: the deb-file, if that doesn't exist.. get the tar
<norml_advocate> there diff.
<usser> xerxes1358 vmware-server should be in the repos u dont have to download
<gatestone> Is it generally known that Nessus is broken and if you install it, its old Qt4 libraries break for example Skype, see http://forum.skype.com/index.php?s=6df28279392359a43a5823162786ecac&act=ST&f=18&t=104954
<theseus> kitche: fair enough, do you know how to close old irc connections netstat shows three connections open: i am also connected to Regina.SK.CA.Acces and anthony.freenode.n:ircd
<usser> xerxes1358 unless u trying to install workstation or someting else then your choice is tar.gz
<xerxes1358> Yes I need workstation
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys got the same error "E: Sub-Process /usr/bik/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<dannyboy305> how can i get my broadcom wireless card to work under 7.10 ?
<DocWarstoner> Nabend
<kitche> theseus: jsut close your client that are connected to it if it's the same client your on now just use /quit I believe in the server window
<NET||abuse> anyone know of a decent wysiwyg app for the ubuntu desktop?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: ok let's see ... go to System->Administration->Synaptic
<alevine> Slart: worked and /etc/fstab did not change back :)
<xerxes1358> What is the expose function called in Linux
<DocWarstoner> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein mount --bind in die fstab einbaue?
<norml_advocate> does anyone know how to get NM applet, it is the default network manager that comes with ubuntu?
<theseus> kitche: that is odd becuase this is the only client i have open
<dannyboy305> how can i get my broadcom wireless card to work under 7.10 ?
<ZeroA4> dannyboy305, i think that you need to install a package called bcm43xx-fwcutter
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: did you install openoffice yourself?  because it comes with ubuntu
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: im there
<bullgard4> DocWarstoner: wrong channel
<DocWarstoner> ???
<DocWarstoner> why?
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: openoffice updated itself earlier today
<graft> xerxes1358: if you're running compiz-fusion, it's called 'scale'
<bazhang> xerxes1358: scale
<ZeroA4> NET||abuse, a wysiwyg what ? a wysiwyg word processor ? a wysiwyg HTML editor ?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: edit->fix broken packages
<sinbox> the german question DocWarstoner
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: what do you mean get it?  isn't it the default?
<AppleHein_> hi reiner
<dannyboy305> i heard about it but they say it will only work on the edgy version...will it work on 7.10 too?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: the process must have been interrupted  somehow, because it didnt fully install
<AppleHein_> Ralph hier
<nox-Hand> I am rather confused about this apt error: http://pastebin.ca/910001
<DocWarstoner> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: okay, how do i fix it?
<NET||abuse> ZeroA4, html editor i guess. i want to let someone else edit documents on a remote account from time to time, it's a html based project plan, so i wanted to have an app they can use to update some of the content html pages
<reiner> hi ralph
<AppleHein_> na, klappt doch gut
<NET||abuse> ZeroA4, other than using a cms
<AppleHein_> das hier ist der ubuntu kanal
<norml_advocate> danbhfive  it was the default, but I installed kde, and then switch back to gde.  and now its gone, and so is my quick user switch
<ZeroA4> dannyboy305, i guess so... try it
<AppleHein_> hat mir eben gehelft
<AppleHein_> :)
<dannyboy305> ok i will
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: try Edit->Fix Broken Packages
<xerxes1358> graft, bazhang thanks again
<sinbox> NET||abuse, Kompozer
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: from synaptic
<DocWarstoner> wieso binn ich dann mit meiner frage imfalschen channel?
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ZeroA4> NET||abuse, Have you tried KompoZer ?
<bullgard4> DocWarstoner: This is an English speaking channel.
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: after .5 seconds it says it fixed them, how do i check if theyre fixed?
<prince_jammys> !de | DocWarstoner
<ubotu> DocWarstoner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<NET||abuse> sinbox, ZeroA4 ok, Kompozer, i'll try it, thanks
<xerxes1358> Which button is assigned to Scale anyway
<prince_jammys> if that's german, lol
<luke_skywalker> hello i removed compiz from ubuntu and now i don't have window borders unless i run from terminal metacity.
<DocWarstoner> ahh THX!
<reiner> sehr schön
<luke_skywalker> how i make it default???
<AppleHein_> hast gelesen: #ubuntu-de gibts für deutsche
<white_eagle> luke_skywalker: thats emerald
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: hey there, how did things turn out for you?
<white_eagle> not metacity's fault
<xerxes1358> danbhfive, hi man
<norml_advocate> danbhfive just did that and there were 0 removed and 0 installed
<white_eagle> remove emerald luke_skywalker
<white_eagle> and all will be fixed
<xerxes1358> danbhfive, sweet man. I got Gnome running again. I am happy again.
<ozzloy> how do i make it so when i resume from suspend i don't have to sign in
<ozzloy> ?
<white_eagle> ozzloy: wait
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: did you put the ^ ?
<norml_advocate> no
<Eckos> how do i get cryptsetup-luks?
<xerxes1358> danbhfive, KDE was raising my stress levels. I find Gnome more intuitive. I have to install VmWare, XP and Office 2007 and I can start working on my assignments.
<xerxes1358> danbhfive, I also have to figure out why Pidgin cannot connect to MSN
<white_eagle> xerxes1358: ???
<sdsheeks> xerxes1358: why not use crossover?
<prince_jammys> ozzloy: go to Preferences->Screensaver and make sure "lock" is unchecked
<NET||abuse> will Kompozer run ok on gnome?
<DocWarstoner> cu all
<white_eagle> xerxes1358: try emesene
<white_eagle> its a special prog
<Eckos> sdsheeks: crossover is commerical
<white_eagle> for connecting to msn
<jumbers> Is there a way for Ubuntu to pre-generate thumbnails for all of my pictures so that I don't have to wait a while the first time I open a folder with pictures?
<white_eagle> xp is commercial too
<danbhfive> xerxes1358: I'm glad you at least have things up and running
<xerxes1358> sdsheeks, Does crossover support Office 2007 ??
<sdsheeks> Eckos: so is office and windows xp
<white_eagle> no
<Eckos> yeah but most people have xp
<xerxes1358> danbhfive, yeah :)
<Twinkletoes>  /etc/group and /etc/gshadow are out of sync... can I correct this somehow?
<white_eagle> xerxes1358: no
<ozzloy> prince_jammys: yeah, it's not checked
<white_eagle> they don't support ms 2007
<Daenyth|Work> I'm trying to install support for armenian, and it's not going very well
<graft> jumbers: definitely in kde/konqueror you can do that
<white_eagle> why do you need offic 2007?
<sinbox> NET||abuse,  it does run fine here
<sdsheeks> xerxes1358: i know it supports 2003 but not sure about 2007.  You could always try.
<white_eagle> sdsheeks: no
<white_eagle> It doesn't support
<white_eagle> it
<NET||abuse> sinbox, ok, thanks, i'll know now if it works.
<Daenyth|Work> I installed the armenian language pack, but I have no fonts for OOo
<Daenyth|Work> armenian ones, I mean
<sdsheeks> white_eagle: doesn't support or doesn't work?  Two different things.
<white_eagle> doesn't work
<jumbers> graft: I run Gnome though. You don't know of a way with Gnome?
<xerxes1358> sdsheeks, as far as I recall it has not supprt for .net platform.
<sdsheeks> white_eagle: ah okay thanks. :)
<Eckos> can anyone help me with this?
<Eckos> Package cryptsetup-luks is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Eckos> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Eckos> is only available from another source
<Eckos> oops
<graft> jumbers: i know very little about gnome... this is in nautilus i assume?
<FloodBot2> Eckos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xerxes1358> white_eagle, some VBA code written in Office 2007 VSTO breaks in old VBA office 2003
<prince_jammys> ozzloy: it wasnt checked you mean? or did you uncheck it?
<jumbers> graft: Yes
<white_eagle> What works
<white_eagle> Nothing. Not even the installer
<white_eagle> (from appdb)
<graft> jumbers: try edit -> preferences -> preview?
<bruenig> hmm
<ozzloy> prince_jammys: it wasn't checked
<ozzloy> prince_jammys: and still isn't
<xerxes1358> damn
<jumbers> graft: Nope, that seems to just ask which type of files it should generate for
<danbhfive> Eckos: try cryptsetup
<graft> jumbers: you don't have an option 'show thumbnails'?
<xerxes1358> Why is it I can only login 1 MSN account at a time??
<kesi> hi all just wondering if I am on the right path here.  I am trying to get streaming video in my browser like to watch Lost on ABC or movies on Netflix.  I always get that error that I have to be on Win or MacOS.   I am installing all the restricted packags now and then the totem plugins, will this work or is it a lost cause
<Eckos> i have cryptsetup installed
<jumbers> graft: I don't need to enable thumbnails, they're already enabled. I meant pre-generating them before I ever open a folder
<Daenyth|Work> kesi: you can't stream from netflix in linux, it uses some windows-only drm
<bullgard4> white_eagle: "Package Contents Search Results: You have searched for emesene in gutsy, architecture i386. Can't find that file, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture."
<danbhfive> kesi, nope, won't work
<graft> jumbers: oh ah...
<graft> jumbers: how would that work? it scans your drive and constantly generates thumbnails for any new images it finds?
<danbhfive> kesi: ABC is a windoze only website now, because of move or something
<kesi> Daenyth|Work, danbhfive ok... is ABC streaming the same thing?
<danbhfive> kesi: fox went that way too
<usser> bullgard4 what are u trying to do?
<jumbers> graft: Yeah, hourly cron or something
<kesi> danbhfive, ah ok.  So, there is nothing I can do then...
<white_eagle> bull
<white_eagle> bullgard4: it isn't in the repos
<Daenyth|Work> kesi: Don't know, but I wouldn;t be surprised
<white_eagle> google it
<danbhfive> kesi: for those websites, no, maybe for netflix
<white_eagle> bullgard4: do you listen?
<kesi> that really sucks.
<Daenyth|Work> kesi: send them emails complaining
<Daenyth|Work> :P
<kesi> I will
<usser> bullgard4 kopete is pretty good for msn
<danbhfive> kesi: actually, you might be able to install firefox under wine, and get it working that way
<kesi> ah... not a bad idea...
<zerobug> list
<Daenyth|Work> you can;t use firefox for netflix
<Daenyth|Work> only IE
<xerxes1358> what is the button for Scale function?
<Daenyth|Work> It uses activeX
<kesi> danbhfive, I have wine installed but never used it, I will try to install IE under Wine and see if that works.
<bullgard4> white_eagle: Sure I am following this channel. What can I do for you?
<usser> es4linux
<alevine> Slart: thanks for the help, i appreciate it
<white_eagle> bullgard4: do you want me to tell you the url
<danbhfive> !IES4linux | kesi maybe this works
<Slart> alevine: it's working?
<ubotu> kesi maybe this works: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<usser> !ies4linux | kesi
<ubotu> kesi: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<white_eagle> of the page?
<alevine> Slart: appears to be, everything worked and the fstab didnt change
<rajasun> bullgard4: echo "deb http://apt.emesene.org/ ./" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install emesene
<Slart> alevine: nice.. I'm not sure about why the error popped up originally.. we'll just call this a work around =)
<kesi> thanks guys, I will try that and report back :)
<white_eagle> thanks rajasun
<white_eagle> ;)
<rajasun> white_eagle: np
<usser> kesi but its most likely not gonna work with ies4linux
<bullgard4> rajasun: Thank you for advising.
<graft> jumbers: dunno, man, you might be able to write a python script to do it, but i don't know how off the top of my head
<kesi> usser good point but it's worth a try to me
<Daenyth|Work> Is it possible to install an 8.04 package in 7.10? I really need armenian support, and the #ubuntu-ru  people told me 8.10 had a writing package that supports it
<graft> jumbers: check out http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ if you're feeling ambitious
<white_eagle> what is affinity?
<Daenyth|Work> I've installed the 7.10 versions already but I don't have the fonts in openoffice
<white_eagle> !info affinity
<ubotu> Package affinity does not exist in gutsy
<Daenyth|Work> !search language.*hy
<ubotu> Found:
<alevine> Slart: looks like it
<Daenyth|Work> !search language*hy
<deeptrance>  anyone familiar with ide to usb interfaces? i just got one for my 80gb hdd and i cant see it to mount it i can see it via "lsusb" but past that it doesnt exsist
<frold> Hmm I cant delete files from my SD card... I have a dell inspirion 9300 which have a SD card reader build in.. I can see the files, but Im not able to delete the files... What could be wrong?
<Pici> !msgthebot | Daenyth|Work
<ubotu> Daenyth|Work: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Daenyth|Work> deeptrance: did you check dmesg | tail?
<Daenyth|Work> deeptrance: also try cat /proc/partitions
<kitche> frold probably a permission issue
<xerxes1358> What is the Expose function in linux? What button do I use ?
<Daenyth|Work> xerxes1358: you should install the compiz-config-settings-manager
<Daenyth|Work> or so
<Daenyth|Work> shift+alt+up by default, I *think*
<kitche> xerxes1358: there is no Expose function in linux but in compiz-fusion it's like what Mac OS X does for the windows
<Attilone> hi everyone
<deeptrance> Daenyth|Work: i receved an error message for dmesg and partitions showed nothing
<tafkaz> hi there... i have a really strange problem here with davfs2...but maybe it is not so much davfs2 related as i thought...
<frold> kitche: how do you think I solve it?
<rajasun> xerxes1358: install compiz-config-settings-manager and also read this guide > http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<frold> The SD card is not locked...
<Daenyth|Work> is it possible to install a 8.04 package in 7.10? I really need the language-support-writing-hy package
<tafkaz> i want to copy files from a davfs2 mounted webdav share to a local folder on my harddrive
<kesi> usser and danbhfive:  I am installing this now but it doesn't seem like it's a software that is intended to run under wine...  am I misunderstanding?
<[chr0n0s]> is there any download manager which allows me to make multiple streams for the same file ?
<tafkaz> mounting and everything worx absolutely flawless
<Daenyth|Work> kesi: I doubt it will work under wine
<alevine> Slart: do you know if this means that reiserfsprogs was built without support for uuid: Dependencies: 1:3.6.19-6 - libc6 (2 2.6) libuuid1 (0 (null)) -- taken from apt-cache showpkg
<xerxes1358> rajasun, ok
<prince_jammys> kesi: are you trying to install ie?
<Attilone> internet exploer lol
<Daenyth|Work> kesi: maybe try a vmware or virtualbox install of windows (assuming you have a legal key, etc, piracy is evil, blah)
<tafkaz> but after a while i get loads of these here:
<Slart> alevine: might be any number of things.. have you tried running fsck.reiser and specifying the uuid of the drive?
<prince_jammys> kesi: there is a special way of doing this, not by installing windows ie under wine
<kitche> frold: you need write permissions to the card
<alevine> Slart: yes, same error
<usser> kesi it does run under wine its just it creates its own wine context not to break your wine setup
<kesi> Daenyth|Work, I have all that, I guess I can just use my windows box for now.. I just hate doing it
<tafkaz> cp: cannot open `/mnt/webdav/foo/bar/foo/foo bar/foo/foo.bar' for reading: Input/output error
<Slart> alevine: might be a bug.. might be deliberate.. hard to etll
<frold> kitche: Seems like I have it... is it because the card i formatet FAT16?
<Daenyth|Work> kesi: understandable. Look into mono possibly also
<kitche> frold: nope
<kesi> prince_jammys, trying to get streaming video from sites like netflix and ABC to work
<usser> kesi install virtual box or vmware-server and run windows in a virtual machine
<tafkaz> what really seems strange to me is the ` at the beginning....isnt that supposed to be a ' instead ?
<white_eagle> I hate windoze
<usser> kesi i particularly like virtual box its lightweight and has a nice feature of showing your windows programs as if they run inside linux
<tafkaz> cause when i do a cd `/mnt/webdav/foo/bar/foo/foo bar/foo/'
<tafkaz> this does not work
<AtomicSpark> add/remove programs vs synaptic package manager, which one do you use the most and why?
<tafkaz> any idea is greatly appreciated
<kesi> that was a little scary.. that install just crashed gnome...it came back up though so hopefully all is good
<danbhfive> tafkaz: does the folder exist?
<tafkaz> yup of course
<AtomicSpark> usser: KVM > you
<absalom> my ubuntu is reallllyyyy slow, even slower than xp. Any well-known reasons for this?
<tafkaz> danbhfive, all the files are there but cant be copied
<danbhfive> tafkaz: have you checked the permissions?
<graft> absalom: slow in what way?
<AtomicSpark> absalom: what is slower then xp? the general interface? file transfers? what?
<tafkaz> cd `/mnt/webdav/foo/bar/foo/foo bar/foo/' doesnt work but cd '/mnt/webdav/foo/bar/foo/foo bar/foo/'
<tafkaz> permissions of the folder ?
<tafkaz> hm
<artti> Computer is still dam slow.
<tafkaz> can read !
<graft> tafkaz: the ` tick is not used to delimit strings with ', usually...
<c1|freaky> umm if i use nice, is a higher nice number faster, or slower?
<absalom> the interface, especially firefox
<Oli```> Anybody here have problems with *some* DVDs? Recent Disney ones and Terminator 3 just refuse to play for more than a minute here =(
<danbhfive> tafkaz: ls -al
<absalom> it takes a couple of second to scroll, close a tab, switch to a tab etc
<xyblor> How do you force X to use a particular resolution when it starts. I have a dual-head display on a Radeon 8500, Ubuntu 7.10
<kitche> Oli```: nope don't have a problem but you most likely do not havie something installed
<danbhfive> c1|freaky: I think higher means slower
<tafkaz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root
<absalom> and just a minute ago ubuntu logged me out
<Daenyth|Work> c1|freaky: think of it as how "nice" the program will be to others. High number is "very nice" and thus will let other programs go first
<graft> absalom: are you familiar with 'top'?
<c1|freaky> ok
<anunez48> i need help to install graphics driver anyone?
<absalom> graft: no
<c1|freaky> ok got it Daenyth|Work
<c1|freaky> ^^
<graft> absalom: run top in a shell, it'll show you which processes are using most of your CPU/memory
<Daenyth|Work> :)
<tafkaz> danbhfive, should do the job shouldnt it
<graft> absalom: if something is being a hog, that'll help you identify it so you can troubleshoot the problem
<absalom> ok cool
<anunez48> i need help to install graphics driver anyone?
<tafkaz> anunez48, envy helped me
<danbhfive> tafkaz: what should do the job?
<absalom> firefox-bin takes up about 95-105% of cpu
<anunez48> ok
<tafkaz> danbhfive, -rw-r--r--  1 root root
<prince_jammys> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<absalom> graft: firefox-bin takes up about 95-105% of cpu
<tafkaz> right...but its still a damn cool thingie
<danbhfive> tafkaz: that should work, it should allow for copying
<tafkaz> danbhfive, right but it doesnt
<AtomicSpark> absalom: well thats why your firefox is slow :P thats odd. did this just happen recently or always happens? did you install any addons to firefox?
<Oli```> kitche: I've got *everything* installed. It's possible that it's the drive but I thought it might be down to new DRMs that these jokers keep trying to squeeze onto their DVDs
<highrelyguy> list
<absalom> hm, yes, two addons, firebug and some web dev toolbar
<danbhfive> tafkaz: well, I don't think you need to use ' or `
<AtomicSpark> absalom: firefox has some flash issues for me. randomly it will freeze if i try to move away from a flash video. :\
<anunez48> i cant find envy
<danbhfive> AtomicSpark: that's a well know error
<tafkaz> danbhfive, well no of course i only do a cp -r /mnt/webdav /usr/local/backup
<graft> absalom: yeah... clearly something ain't right
<Pici> anunez48: Envy is not supported by us.
<Pici> !envy | anunez48
<ubotu> anunez48: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<tafkaz> danbhfive, but in the error i get it has this `
<graft> absalom: are you using any outlandish extensions on firefox?
<c1|freaky> s there any good tutorial for a useful encryption of a second harddisk (where important stuff is stured) for a server?
<AtomicSpark> well speaking of said error. what does everyone use? the adobe flash or that other "free" flash?
<absalom> graft: nope
<luke_> hey again..i removed emerald and i replaced it with metacity but still i have to launch manually metacity when i restart my pc to have window boarders..what to do?
<graft> absalom: try killing and restarting firefox, see if that helps
<anunez48> ok
<absalom> it doesnt, its been like this for a day or two
<Grab> guys: how can i read channel logs in psybnc? i added a channel log with: addlog #chan :*, but how do i read the chan log when i come back ?
<anunez48> i want to install compiz fusion
<graft> absalom: even if you're just looking at, say, google?
<AtomicSpark> anunez48: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: cannot stat?
<danbhfive> tafkaz: I don't know, sorry
<anunez48> 7.10
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, what do you mean ?
<anunez48> from 7.04 to 7.10
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: what are you trying to do? copy a folder?
<tafkaz> danbhfive, thanx anyways no prob !
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, yes !
<AtomicSpark> anunez48: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<absalom> graft: hm no, having two tabs with google results in them worked fine
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: what is the error message you get?
<graft> absalom: i blame the websites you're browsing, then
<absalom> graft: aswell as closing the tabs
<absalom> hm yeh, the ones I were on before had flash ads
<AtomicSpark> anunez48: you might need the xserver-xgl package if it doesnt work for you. i needed it myself. install it using the synaptic package manager after that guide.
<artti> When i know that i have Xubuntu?
<graft> absalom: hmm, which flash plugin are you using?
<tafkaz> prince_jammys,  cp -r /mnt/webdav/ /usr/local/backup/ is what i do (the /mnt/webdav is a davfs2 mounted webdav-share)
<anunez48> ok, but i think i have problem with the graphics driver
<absalom> Graft: You dont happen to know if there's a tv-tuner around for ubuntu? To use with my tv-in card
<absalom> graft: Im not too sure
<fuffalo> are screenlets only supposed to show up when you turn them on?  Or is there a way to make them invisible unless you perform a keystroke (like the macos ones)?
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, and then it starts to copy...everything seems allright up to
<graft> absalom: try installing um, flashplugin-nonfree
<luke_> hello again..i removed emerald and i replaced it with metacity but still i have to launch manually metacity when i restart my pc to have window boarders..what can i do to launch metacity automatically?
<smultron> i just booted up the computer and it goes straight to the command prompt. and if i try to type any commands it get "command not found". i have to type all of them by full-path. any idea what could have caused this?
<AtomicSpark> anunez48: do you have the driver enabled in restricted drivers manger? you need that for 3d accel. the xserver-xgl package will fully fix this.
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, suddenly i get cp: cannot open `/mnt/webdav/foo/bar/foo bar/foo.bar for reading: Input/output error
<smultron> and I can't launch X because it's "not configured properly"
<anunez48> the xorg.conf in device shows me:Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<anunez48> 	Driver		"vesa"
<anunez48> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<frold> kitche: When I try in commandpromt its say" Its a read only file system" howto make it a do want you want to file system?
<tafkaz> loads of those | prince_jammys
<Edgard> hey someone canhelp me to install a ATI radeon Xpress 1100 on Gusty Gibbon?
<AtomicSpark> anunez48: what video card do you have?
<kitche> frold: sudo chmod a+w <where you mounted it> is one way
<nox-Hand> I am rather confused about this apt error: http://pastebin.ca/910001 Help?
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, and now i am stuck....cause i dont know what goes wrong
<absalom> graft: I think that's what I have
<anunez48> i run this command :lspci |grep VGA
<frold> kitche: mounted? /media/disk/?
<tafkaz> can i put davfs2 to debug ?
<AtomicSpark> Edgard: i have a x1350, it should work fine. if you mean get drivers, check the restricted driver manager
<absalom> ANyone know if there's any tv-tuner(tv-in) for ubuntu??
<artti> When i know that i have installed Xubuntu?
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: i'm stuck too, with i/o error... can you actually view the files that report errors?
<anunez48> and shows me: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Jack_Sparrow> tafkaz: apt-get install What?
<norml_advocate> i just installed kde.  Then I couldnt access the administrator control through kcontrol.  So I switched back to gde.  now my quick user switch applet is gone, and my computer crashed.  This never happened in ubuntu.  How do I get rid of kde?
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, yes thats the funny pasrt
<abelabel> hi, how do I prevent alt-rightclick from showing a popup menu? I need that command in an application
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand:  apt-get install What?
<tafkaz> all the data is there and can be used
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<graft> absalom: you mean a tuner card?
<tafkaz> Jack_Sparrow, no prob
<graft> absalom: or a program to watch tv?
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: youve tried "sudo", though that doesnt seem like the problem?
<luke_> hello ... .what is the config file that shows to gnome what window decorator to use, emerald or metacity?
<tafkaz> i cp as root
<absalom> graft: a program to watch tv
<anunez48> when i go to system ->preferences->apeearence
<tafkaz> sudo -s
<Edgard> hey atomicspark, do you know some place to get drivers?
<graft> absalom: mythtv
<absalom> hm ok
<frold> kitche: may I start a private chat with you?
<frold> I have a paste from commandpromt
<graft> absalom: one of the most highly-praised programs on linux in general, actually
<anunez48> it tell me could not enable desktop effects
<norml_advocate> i just installed kde.  Then I couldnt access the administrator control through kcontrol.  So I switched back to gde.  now my quick user switch applet is gone, and my computer crashed.  This never happened in ubuntu.  How do I get rid of kde?
<kitche> frold: I m about to go outside and shovel some snow so not really
<graft> absalom: tho i've never used it, so i can't say if that praise is misplaced
<AtomicSpark> Edgard: I only know about the ones the restricted driver manager gives me. :\
<frold> okay, np
<artti> Can anyone tell me, how i know that i have installed Xubuntu?
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: stuck ,,, anything special about the file names that give error
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, basically this all makes me go crazy....
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: did you try the command I gave you?  you left...
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, not at all
<norml_advocate> danbhfive what  command was that?
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow: Apt get install nothing, I am calling it to worko n the error from before. I was installing xubuntu-desktop from an Xorg-free Ubuntu. Then those three gave error. Apt-get install without anything automatically works on erros from before. So apt-get install acpid acpid-support and that powermanagement one
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<tafkaz> well theres a space in one folders name....but hey....this should work
<norml_advocate> danbhfive  that brought my NM applet back, but not my quick user switch
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, how can i configure davfs to be more verbose ?
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: maybe you just need to add the quick user thingy to the top panel bar
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: xubuntu-desktop is what I was after...  NOt sure what an xorg-free ubuntu is so sorry I cant help with any of that
<anunez48> AtomicSpark: are you there?
<graft> does anyone else ever have problems with apport sucking up CPU cycles every time something (e.g. firefox) crashes?
<norml_advocate> danbhfive  good call im just dumb
<graft> i'm getting pretty sick of it
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: cool  :)
<xerxes1358> rajasun, I am running Gnome where do I add the Applications->Settings->Autostarted applications.
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: you can use gtkorphan to remove some of those old kde packages
<danbhfive> norml_advocate: FYI
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: there has to be a better channel than this for your problem
<norml_advocate> but I do have one more question.  My computer just hung a min. ago.  It never did that b4 in ubuntu.  do i want to remove the old kde packs?
<dan>     
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, u know any ? :-)
<artti> Does anyone know, when i have installed Xubuntu and it's active???
<prince_jammys> tafkaz: #linux comes to mind, it's not really a #bash
<Pici> artti: know what?
<tafkaz> prince_jammys, i will try there ! thanx
<ygorabreu> Hello guys..does any1 know a program like aptoncd ? cuz i can get it work !
<prince_jammys> ?
<ygorabreu> Hello guys..does any1 know a program like aptoncd ? cuz i cant get it work !*
<artti> Pici, i installed Xubuntu, but i know that is Xubuntu, but not Ubuntu with Xubuntu theme.
<Pici> artti: Xubuntu uses xfce instead of Gnome.
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu minimal install upgraded with xubuntu setup
<Boglizk> The part were an old panel used to be has left a black "bar" where the wallpaper i suposed to be. How do i reload without restarting X?
<xerxes1358> Can someone tell me where I have to change this part in Gnome: The easy-but-inefficient way  on this page: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<artti> Pici, so i can remove all Gnome packages?
<Pici> artti: I'm still not sure what you are asking
<artti> Pici, can i remove gnome packages? That Ubuntu needs, but Xubuntu not.
<norml_advocate> is there a way to do some kind of super duper premade meta update
<norml_advocate> ?
<Pici> artti: Xubuntu still may need some gnome packages, but it won't let you remove them without a fight if you try.
<artti> pici, when i have Xubuntu, should lsb_release -a show me Xubuntu?
<Pici> artti: probably not.
<Pici> artti: What did you install? From the xubuntu CD or just the xubuntu-desktop package?
<xerxes1358> How do I now remove all KDE stuff from my machine?
<artti> Pici, xubuntu-desktop package.
<white_eagle> bye guys
<anunez48>  i need help to install graphics driver anyone?
<Pici> artti: I believe lsb_release shows the base distro name regardless.
<usr13> anunez48: What display card?
<Boglizk> anunez48: In the administration menu
<mike16> hi all im looking for a way to set up samba so it does not a password
<AtomicSpark> xerxes1358: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<danbhfive> artti: you can try this: install gtkorphan, run sudo gtkorphan, hibernate your xubuntu-desktop and hibernate linux-generic, and any other packages you want.   Lastly, remove away!
<anunez48> i think it is  Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<artti> danbhfive, what that do?
<Tom47> does ubuntu record the time it was last shutdown? where?
<danbhfive> artti: it will remove packages that aren't involved with xubuntu-desktop
<usr13> anunez48: As Boglizk said, look in the administration menu.
<rody> oi
<artti> danbhfive, how i hibernate?
<danbhfive> artti: are you running the program?
<kakei> im trying to startx on a inspiron 1520 with an intel integrated graphic, and when i startx after installing the intel driver i get : "I810: No matching device section for instance (BisID PCI:0:2:1) found (EE) No devices detected.
<usr13> anunez48: Have you booted with the new card installed?
<frold> !sd card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frold> !mount
<artti> danbhfive, well i started terminal just now to install gtkorphan
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<anunez48> it on board
<_ruben> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<anunez48> but i think that the xorg.conf is wrong
<ghostlines> ubuntu uses restricted drivers for graphics cards, and they work but is it still recommended to download the latest?
<usr13> anunez48: Are you on that machine now?
<anunez48> yes
<artti> danbhfive, is which one i should use: apt-get or aptitude?
<danbhfive> artti: well, the answer is, right click on the package
<usr13> anunez48:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xerxes1358> Hm this guide is outdated. I dont have Desktop Effects https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<xerxes1358> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<xerxes1358> oeps
<anunez48> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<anunez48> sorry
<anunez48>       Driver          "kbd"
<anunez48>         Driver          "mouse"
<anunez48>         Driver          "wacom"
<anunez48>         Driver          "wacom"
<anunez48>         Driver          "wacom"
<anunez48>         Driver          "vesa"
<FloodBot2> anunez48: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anunez48> ok sorry
<turshu_> hi
<toresn> what would you say is the best cli-tool to make avi files from dvds?
<toresn> i.e. a dvdrip application
<Tom47> does ubuntu record the time it was last shutdown? where?
<toresn> Tom47: uptime?
<usr13> anunez48: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "vesa" to "i810"
<Tom47> toresn .... i am trying to find what time i last closed ubuntu down
<anunez48> reboot
<arlexx> hey i cant install wow on my computer :/ can someone tell me how to do?
<_ruben> Tom47: you can use the "last" command for that .. or perhaps that only shows when it was booted
<usr13> anunez48:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> anunez48:  But first, backup xorg.conf file
<Tom47> _ruben yes i can see when i last booted it
<usr13> anunez48: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<toresn> Tom47: yeah, wouldn't the 'uptime' command tell you that?
<arlexx> does anyone know hoqw to install wow in linux?
<hot2trot> anybody know why the usb ports arn't showing on my drive list
<Pici> arlexx:  use wine, and refer to the appdb
<danbhfive> arlexx: use win
<[chr0n0s]> arlexx, install wine/cedega
<Pici> !appdb | arlexx
<ubotu> arlexx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<arlexx> ok
<xerxes1358> Is it possible to change my file system from EXT3 to XFS or ReiserFS? I think my multiMedia application all hang becuse EXT3 is superslow
<artti> danbhfive, hibernate xubuntu-desktop do what?
<Tom47> toresn .... i close down each night ...... just started it again this morning .... trying to find the time i closed down (old brain)
<danbhfive> artti: yeah, hibernate xubuntu-desktop
<brobostigon> xerxes1358: use gparted
<artti> danbhfive, but i want xubuntu run instead of ubuntu.
<sneedly> #acid-lounge HappYGoLucky
<danbhfive> artti: exactly, you should hibernate any package you want to keep
<_ruben> uhoh .. ubuntu just told me it cant find a valid superblock on my 1TB software raid
<artti> danbhfive, oh, i thought that hibernate is something that removes. :)
<Tom47> _ruben toresn ... looks like i may be able to work it out from last .... ty
<BabyPenguin> NE1 know where I can go for gnome help on ubuntu?
<Pici> BabyPenguin: here.
<BabyPenguin> Great!
<BabyPenguin> Pici: thank you.
<artti> danbhfive, some recommends what other packages i should keep.
<danbhfive> artti: what?
<BabyPenguin> Pici:  I need to make the xhost + command permanent.  Any ideas?
<artti> danbhfive, nothing.
<matty> hi
<toresn> what program do you use for ripping dvds?
<GuyFromHell> I can't (and never could) get network-manager-vpnc to work but running 'sudo vpnc' works fine. can anyone either help me get network-manager-vpnc to work or help me get a script to run after connection to wireless?
<toresn> i'm mostly interested in command line programs
<popey> toresn: dvd:rip
<BabyPenguin> I need to make the xhost + command permanent.  Any ideas?
<GuyFromHell> (by 'work' i mean it says it's connected to the vpnc (it has the shiny lock thing) but i don't have internet for some unknown reason)
<Boglizk> The part were an old panel used to be has left a black "bar" where the wallpaper i suposed to be. How do i reload the desktop without restarting X?
<absalom> Hello, anyone have any experience in installing mythtv? I used "sudo apt-get install mythtv" to install, but when I try to run it I always end up in some database setp window.
<toresn> popey: is that 'dvdrip' in the repositories?
<BabyPenguin> Can NE1 help me make the xhost + command permanent?
<matty> hello  can anybody help me? i would like to install locale iso-8859-15
<macogw> absalom: try installing the rest of the mythtv control panel stuff
<macogw> matty: er...
<macogw> matty: you mean to use inside Firefox instead of using Unicode?
<popey> toresn: yeah, but i thought it was a console app - it's a gui, sorry
<macogw> matty: you can just change that setting in View -> Character Encoding
<stooge> i have a partitioned 114gb out of 500gb for ubuntu (vista on larger). ubuntu 7.1 live disk will not recongise the partition i formatted for it. how can i make ubuntu install on the 114gb partition and not the windows partition? help please...
<matty> no i mean in general
<BabyPenguin> I'm trying to get MPlayer to work without having to issue the xhost + command each time after I reboot, any ideas?
<macogw> matty: what? that doesnt make much sense
<Tom47> _ruben: toresn .... last did it for me thank you
<Boglizk> macogw: Why would chaning the locale not make sense?
<matty> when i am editing a php file i have problems withe the german ao or ou for example
<graft> stooge: how's the partition set up?
<macogw> Boglizk: because it defaults to Unicode which works everywhere, while using Latin-1 only works for some computers
<macogw> matty: HTML Entities
<anunez48> im back
<macogw> matty: Unicode can handle any character
<xerxes1358> Can someone suggest a solution: ANY multimedia application I open hangs (it gets grey) What can I do ?
<anunez48> how do i know which graphic card do i have?
<stooge> larger drive for vista ntfs drive c: | 114gb ntfs drive f:
<Boglizk> xerxes1358: Sounds like some problem with the sound
<graft> stooge: um, so you ntfs formatted it?
<TuxLuv> NE1 here good at configuring X?
<gatestone> Why is my front microphone contantly capturing, so that if I don't set the level low it willl start a sreaming feedback?
<EADG> anunez48: type lspci in a terminal
<matty> the main problem is, we are 2 poeple workin on the same files, one under ubuntu with quanta+ or screem and the under windows with edit plus 2
<gatestone> I mean mic is feeding input to my built-in speakers, constantly
<xerxes1358> Boglizk, ok what to do then?
<Kibbles> how do i check users/groups in terminal?
<Boglizk> xerxes1358: No idea.
<macogw> matty: if you want to be able to display those characters in strings, use the ones of the form &Agrave; not the number ones, and itll work on every charset
<artti> danbhfive, how i remove unneeded packages in gtkorphan?
<stooge> yes ntfs. tried fat32 on f: drive first and didn't work so i formated to ntfs
<gatestone> How do I disable that, without disabling the mic for good.
 * chalcedny smiles
<Kibbles> (i.e. see user/group assignments)
<macogw> matty: thats how you guarantee all web browsers can understand it too
<TuxLuv> anyone here use gnome?
<leh> hi. when i source configuration files in .profile the configuration (paths etc.) works in terminal, but not in gnome. where should i source the files so gnomes honores the configuration
<chalcedny> TuxLuv, such a question ;)
<graft> stooge: if you're talking to someone it's usually polite to prepend their name so it gets highlighted. are you familiar with fdisk?
<matty> &Agrave; will not be displayed in emails sended with mail();
<matty> or im wrong?
<macogw> matty: instead of the thing where it's like: he said ?how?s it going?? thing where all the " are replaced with ?
<xerxes1358> Boglizk, Yeah I dont have any sound at all
<EADG> Kibbles: groups username
<shwellter> hello, im using feisty and have a nsviewplugin fault, is there a fix for this?
<macogw> matty: if its html email, itll work fine
<chalcedny> shwellter, did you google for that?
<xerxes1358> Boglizk, well only Gnome has sound but the applications have no sound. None of them
<Kibbles> eadG - thanks
<artti> panbhfive, i finded?
<matty> it isnt html email, only text
<TuxLuv> chalcedny:are you good at configuring gnolkme?
<stooge> graft   used it to in windows
<shwellter> chalce i did, there's too much info
<macogw> matty: and if its plain text email, php *should* convert it all to utf-8
<artti> panbhfive, nothing again, sorry.
<xerxes1358> Guys I have a problem. None of my application have sound (Gnome makes sound at login ) What to do ?
<graft> stooge: are you running the livecd now?
<Eckos> omfg this is pissing me off, i install the nonfree flash plugin for firefox yet it still bitches about it not being installed, when i go to install it again, it says its installed
<chalcedny> TuxLuv, but until you asked the real question nobody knew what you needed
<macogw> matty: utf8_encode turns it into unicode
<graft> Eckos: about:plugins
<macogw> matty: i mean utf_encode()
<neverblue> !ask | TuxLuv
<ubotu> TuxLuv: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<graft> Eckos: you might have another version sitting somewhere else (e.g. ~/.mozilla/plugins)
<gatestone> leh, if you put your sourcable config scritpts in to .bash_profile, I guess Gnome will use the resulting environment
<TuxLuv> OK, thanks.  I need xhost + command to stay permanent after reboot - any ideas?
<graft> xerxes1358: try killing esd
<stooge> graft: i am working on another computer at this time.
<Eckos> graft: doesn't show flash
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to get the Ubuntu .iso onto a bootable USB stick, from windows?
<matty> just like mail(...,utf_encode($text)); ?
<macogw> matty: yeah,  think so
<graft> Eckos: huh. where does firefox live? /usr/lib/firefox?
<matty> thats an idea
<xerxes1358> graft, killall esd ? no such process
<Pici> !install > ConstyXIV (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<macogw> matty: the sooner this charset thing dies, the better
<ozzloy> when i return from resume, i get 2 prompts for unlocking the keyring so i can log into the network.  this is after upgrading to 7.10.  how do i make it just 1?
<graft> stooge: well, that ain't very helpful... i suggest when you get back on there, you fool around with fdisk. delete the small ntfs partition with that if you can, then see if the livecd will use the free space. if it won't, you can make a new linux partition and a new linux swap partition
<Eckos> graft: yeah
<Eckos> im on the livecd
<macogw> matty: i mean, we no longer have computers capable of only doing 1, maybe 2, charsets so that russian computers cant open french douments, but having all the different charsets is still messy
<graft> Eckos: oh... no actual ubuntu installed?
<stooge> graft:  what should i format that partition in?
<TuxLuv> NE1 know what script is executed after gnome login?
<leh> gatestone: thx, i'll try that out
<macogw> stooge: ext3
<graft> stooge: ext3 (Linux extended)
<Eckos> graft: no, because im currently in the process of encrypting my hdd
<macogw> stooge: windows's formatter cant do it
<neverblue> TuxLuv, crons probably will
<nonix4> macogw: well the only really messy part is formats & protocols which don't specify the character set used
<graft> Eckos: hmm... well i dunno how things do/don't work in that environment
<Eckos> why can't they just include it by default automatically
<matty> well, thank you, we will test it and if it does not work we will come back again :P
<graft> Eckos: -nonfree?
<xerxes1358> graft let me reboot maybe that will help. brb
<TuxLuv> neverblue: Crons?  You mean the crontab????
<stooge> graft:  isn't gparted on the ubuntu live disk, wouldn't that do it?
<graft> stooge: yeah, that too
<Eckos> graft: the free one sucks hard
<swirv> anyone used wifidog or nocat with ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> hey how to install GDM theme?
<Kibbles> narf.
<neverblue> TuxLuv, excessive question marks are not required to get my attention
<macogw> nonix4: the demoronizer still has a reason to exist
<stooge> graft:  ok. i'll try that. thanks
<graft> Eckos: i assume there's some licensing issue
<Kibbles> i'm connecting to a remote server through ssh. I know the remote server has samba share... can't find it in terminal? where should i be looking?
<nonix4> macogw: definitely... and imnsho utf-16 should die a slow, horribly painful death :)
<TuxLuv> neverblue: - sorry no intend to offend.
<Eckos> zelrikriando: system->preference->appearence and drag and drop
<macogw> nonix4: front page doesnt output proper latin-1 either...they've still got their fake code points for quotes
<neverblue> TuxLuv, and yes, I was referring to setting a cron, not using crontab directly, man cron should be able to help
<graft> Kibbles: how are you going to find a samba share in a terminal?
<nonix4> macogw: and euro sign...
<Eckos> graft blah i hate  stupid licensing issues, but why doesn't my other distro complain about it?
<Kibbles> graft: umm, I have no clue - grasping at straws here.
<graft> Kibbles: you can use smbclient to browse the host via samba
<macogw> nonix4: or copyright
<graft> Kibbles: if you're ssh'd into the host, you're browsing it's local directory tree - samba shares only exist as exports
<nonix4> macogw: basically that 1252 garbage is not latin-1, period.
<TuxLuv> neverblue: Are you suggesting I set a cron job to run the xhost+ command?   How would it know when gnome has been logged in?
<bsdnewb07> guys, in ubuntu how can i trigger the system to send an email to 'root' or 'superuser'
<graft> Kibbles: s/it's/its/
<bsdnewb07> dosent matter whats in the email, just need the system to send me one as a test
<macogw> nonix4: ive emailed websites before telling them to go to the HTML tab in Front Page and delete the copyright sign and put in &copy; so their site doesn't look stupid to people who don't use IE
<Kibbles> graft: but wouldn't i see samba on the server's local directory tree somewhere?
<Kibbles> graft: even if i couldn't see the actual share internals
<zelrikriando> Eckos: doesnt work
<neverblue> TuxLuv, you asked about setting up something that runs when Gnome is entered... it might not be the best suggestion, but it may accomplish what you want (this is in no part related to your xhost question)
<graft> Kibbles: well, sort of... samba just says, "Okay, take directory /whatever/directory/ and map it to samba share "BUBBA'S SAMBA SHARE""
<graft> Kibbles: so if you tool around enough you can find /whatever/directory/, but there's no, like, /this/is/the/samba/share/directory/
<Syxx> Does anyone know how to get vmware player to work
<graft> Kibbles: or rather, there's no /BUBBA'S SAMBA SHARE/ directory
<roxja-it> Syxx: whats your problem?
<leh> gatestone: hmmm, didn't work...
<TuxLuv> neverblue:OK, that's what I thought you meant.  I suppose it's at least a fall back solution.  Thank you.
<neverblue> Syxx, can you ask something more specific?
<Kibbles> graft: ah thanks, never  used samba myself. so you say i have to connect to to the same server using smbclient
<Kibbles> graft
<Syxx> ok i downloaded vmware player lastnight and i cant gert it to install
<Kibbles> err
<Kibbles> graft: does 7.10 have smbclient pre-installed?
<Syxx> get*
<graft> Kibbles: no idea... easy enough to install, tho
<roxja-it> Syxx: the rpm?
<neverblue> Syxx, so the installation, I am sure the website where you downloaded it from, has a clear explaination on how to install it
<Syxx> rpm?
<neverblue> Syxx, is it a .deb atleast?
<graft> Kibbles: if you're ssh'd in, you CAN find the local directory, and accessing it via sftp might be preferable to using Samba
<Syxx> no tar
<Kibbles> graft: lol don't want to install it - trying to wade through bosses stupid instructions
<neverblue> Syxx, and your not installing vmware via synaptic.... because?
<graft> Kibbles: takes two seconds via synaptic, mate...
<Kibbles> graft: how could i do that
<Kibbles> graft: join #kibbles ? this is dragging on
<Neeku> hi
<roxja-it> Syxx: just download it from add/remove and that'll take care of everything
<Neeku> how can i use my blue tooth adapter in ubuntu?
<razza> ImportError: No module named xrandr
<razza> why do i get that?
<Syxx> ok let me lookd
<Syxx> look
<razza> how do i i nstall it?
<neverblue> Syxx aptitude search vmware (in a terminal)
<mynyml> what happened to vmware-player? i can't find it in the repositories
<Syxx> i found it in add/remove
<roxja-it> Syxx: off you go and install it so :)
<Syxx> VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<xerxes1358> Wasnt there a entire package to install ALL POSSIBLE audio/Video plugins for linux ?
<Kibbles> graft: can't seem to answer you in pm
<Neeku> help me please
<graft> Kibbles: oh, not registered, eh
<xerxes1358> Neeku, whats wrong bri
<xerxes1358> Neeku, whats wrong bro
<Kibbles> graft: hence #kibbles
<nickrud> vmware-player isn't in the repos anymore, but vmware-server can be installed:   add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<Syxx> Roxja
<byte_slave> hello everyone
<Syxx> did you get that
<recon> Does anybody know of a way to convert a txt file from DOS format to UNIX?
<byte_slave> i'm trying to setup a ssh passwordless connection between 2 machines and i thing i can't get it work, and dunno why
<xerxes1358> graft, reboot didnt help my sounds problems
<byte_slave> i added the public keys from source machine to remote machine authorizes_keys file
<byte_slave> and when trying to connect like: [root@asterisk cron]# ssh -i /home/admin/cron/trixbox-rsync-keys.pub backup_operator@192.168.10.4
<roxja-it> Syxx: I did, you could try getting the rpm from vmware but I'm not sure if it'll work with ubuntu
<byte_slave> Enter passphrase for key '/home/admin/est/cron/trixbox-rsync-keys.pub':
<graft> xerxes1358: can you get any sound at all? like with aplay or mplayer in a shell?
<byte_slave> remote machines asks me all the time for key's passphrase
<eax> Morning everyone :) I hope someone can help me with this little and simple problem: Does anyone know how I make "locate" search for folders to?
<kakei> im trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy but after typing sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade it dont upgrade nothing
<Neeku> xerxes1358: i'm not a bro, i'm a sys :) ... how can i use my blue tooth adapter in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<EADG_> eax: It does by default.
<xerxes1358> Neeku, check out first if linux recognizes your bluetooth. Dmesg | grep ... and follow the guide.
<nickrud> eax: just name the folder you want; locate does a string search in it's database.  so searching for /rich/local for example, will find everything in the local dir in my home
<Neeku> xerxes1358: it used to detect it; but now it doesn't
<gatestone> leh, did log out of Gnome?
<eax> EADG_: For me, it doesn't :(
<Neeku> xerxes1358: what's next after 'dmesg | grep'...?
<eax> nickrud: I want it to search FOR folders :)
<leh> gatestone: yes, i restarted gdm too
<xerxes1358> Neeku, read the guide. It is too long ago for me :)
<leh> gatestone: i already added it to .profile .gnomerc /etc/profile
<Neeku> and by the way, bluez-utils is already installed
<harushimo> how do I mount the usb drive?
<gatestone> Did you add it to .bash_profile?
<TuxLuv> NE1 know how to execute a script on autologin?
<Neeku> xerxes1358: ahhaa! it's detected now; but i can't see it on panel
<nickrud> eax: it's gonna find everything in that folder, true. you do need to know the name of the folder already.
<byte_slave> harushimo, umount /path/to/mounted/dir
<xerxes1358> graft, when I try to do aply foo.MP3 I hear a lot loud noise.
<xerxes1358> Neeku, sweet
<nickrud> eax: I'm not sure what you mean by 'search for folders' I guess
<graft> xerxes1358: not sure aplay supports mp3... try mplayer
<xerxes1358> Neeku, sudo hidd --search
<xerxes1358> ?
<eax> Nickrud: I want it to search for folders with a specific name :) Not just search IN the folders. Like searching for an folder named "vmware"
<nickrud> TuxLuv: add the script to system->prefs->session
<stooge> graft:  did as you said. formatted the 114gb drive to ext3 using ubuntu live cd. still won't recognise the partition.
<xerxes1358> erUSUL !sound
<xerxes1358> erUSUL sound
<xerxes1358> damn bot
<erUSUL> xerxes1358: ?
<xerxes1358> how does it work
<Syxx> how do i enable multiverse
<graft> stooge: can you pastebin your partition table?
<xerxes1358> !sound
<erUSUL> !botabuse | xerxes1358
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gatestone> leh, maybe you should do like TuxLuv: add your script to system->prefs->session->startups programs
<ubotu> xerxes1358: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<harushimo> is this how the command works: umount /path/to/mounted/dev/sda
<Neeku> xerxes1358: it says searching... and then nothing happens
<harushimo> is this right command I typed
<stooge> graft:  don't understand?
<graft> stooge: um, you know pastebin?
<Syxx> how do i enable multiverse
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Syxx
<ubotu> Syxx: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<codicealpha> hi
<stooge> graft:  no. not trying to sound stupid, but no. i understand windows well but i'm not famil with that...
<graft> !pastebin | stooge
<ubotu> stooge: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eax> Does anyone know how I make "locate" (the terminal command) search FOR folders?
<graft> stooge: put your partition table there and paste the URL here
<stooge> graft:  didn't know about that, sorry...
<graft> stooge: no problem
<EADG_> eax: cd / && sudo locate -u && locate foodir |less    that should find what yer looking for.
<eax> EADG_ Thanks a lot :)
<xerxes1358> graft, I installed mplayer NOW (not in the past thus) if I select Alsa as output in Amarok I NO LONGER get error. I can play MP3 songs etc and even radio streams
<eax> EADG_: Where do I insert the folders name in that line?
<fo_x86> with which command do I view a zip file without unzipping the contents?
<graft> xerxes1358: my guess is you've got some sound server running that's hogging the sound card via /dev/dsp
<EADG_> eax: foodir
<eax> EADG_ Thanks a lot :)
<Neeku> uh... terminal is great!!
<xerxes1358> graft, what to do with it?
<xerxes1358> What is a good alternative for Amarok ?
<Eckos> audcious?
<graft> xerxes1358: well if you're doing fine with amarok, i guess you're halfway there
<bastid_raZor> xerxes1358; i like rythymbox.
<graft> xerxes1358: what else is not working?
<Eckos> i wish the ubuntu kernel supported reiser4
<Neeku> xerxes1358: see this: Can't get device information: Success
<xerxes1358> graft, I would like to get rid of all KDE things except K3B and Amarok.
<SecretLine> ubuntu kernel doesnt support reiser4 ?
<Neeku> success or failure?!
<erUSUL> Eckos: reiser4 is a dead end it will never get on mainline unless things change a lot
<xerxes1358> SecretLine, note that 4 is not stable.
<SecretLine> yes
<xerxes1358> erUSUL, you mean developer gets of jail ? :)
<SecretLine> really?
<SecretLine> lol
<xerxes1358> Yes
<SecretLine> and why?
<xerxes1358> pretty sad really.
<SecretLine> what they did
<magnetron> !offtopic | xerxes1358, SecretLine
<ubotu> xerxes1358, SecretLine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<graft> xerxes1358: do you have arts running? ps -ef | grep arts
<xerxes1358> sorry
<SecretLine> damn ok magnetron
<magnetron> SecretLine, xerxes1358: just join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SecretLine> im there
<xerxes1358> graft, where do you want me to paste it ?
<graft> !pastebin | xerxes1358
<ubotu> xerxes1358: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neocortex> hello all, is anyone willing to help me with an gedit issue?
<eax> How do I launch the "Search For Files" as sudo?
<xerxes1358> graft, here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56654/
<fo_x86> how do I view the contents of a zipped file without having to unzip them?
<eax> EADG_ THanks :)
<imc1> Hi, I just hosed my video graphic driver by trying to connect to an external monitor; I am running 7.10 on a panasonic cf-w4 toughbook; I believe the card is an intel 915 but I cannot find the right driver; is there a way I can what Ubuntu detected on install or have it re-detect automagically?
<EADG_> eax Your welcome
<EADG_> fo_x86: in a terminal type less file.zip
<fo_x86> EADG thanks
<dA_ShArP> hi all, I have this error from dpkg .. I can't do any installation, can any body help http://rafb.net/p/ZAdDGm59.html
<graft> xerxes1358: there you go, mate... arts is hogging your sound card
<graft> xerxes1358: i hate arts! if i were you, i'd just do sudo rm /usr/bin/artsd
<xerxes1358> graft, how do you see that ?
<graft> xerxes1358: you've got an artsd process running
<Ruud> Hello?
<gzb> as i recall you can use MC to search for files and preview zips
<imc1> Any help on my screen issue?
<xerxes1358> graft, is that different from alsa ?
<J-_> how can I restart the sound server?
 * dA_ShArP needs help
<graft> xerxes1358: yeah... alsa is kernel-level, arts is user-level
<Ruud> I`m trying to install canon ip2200 under ubuntu, anyone?
<J-_> !esd
<imc1> dA_ShArP say what you need and someone will try to help
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<capricorn^80> anyone who has worked with ossec hids ?'
<neocortex> hello all, is anyone willing to help me with an gedit issue? syntax highlighting...
<dA_ShArP> hi all, I have this error from dpkg .. I can't do any installation, can any body help http://rafb.net/p/ZAdDGm59.html
<graft> xerxes1358: arts is a sound server that runs and sits on top of /dev/dsp, blocking it... so if any other program tries to use that, it won't be able to
<imc1> neocortex don't ask to ask, just ask
<J-_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xerxes1358> graft, ok I deleted it I wonder how it got there anyway
<dA_ShArP> imc1: did you see
<imc1> Nope
<dA_ShArP> imc1: hi all, I have this error from dpkg .. I can't do any installation, can any body help http://rafb.net/p/ZAdDGm59.html
<graft> xerxes1358: it's a (deprecated) part of KDE
<sdsheeks> Okay I have a weird issue.  On my laptop I am playing MP3's and I can hear the audio from my laptop speakers while my headphones are plugged in.  Just a note - I can also hear audio through my headphones.... Any ideas?
<graft> xerxes1358: honestly i wish they would configure ubuntu so it wouldn't start, ever, at all, under any circumstances, since it's just a nuisance
<zach_> i need help with my computer, i had desktop effects enabled and all of a sudden it won't let me enable them again
<xerxes1358> graft, I understand then.
<xerxes1358> graft, can you help me to remove all (but amarok and k3b) of KDE parts.
<Scunizi> graft, this might help you http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP2200
<J-_> how can I restart alsa?
<zach_> is there anyone that could help me?
<neocortex> Is it possible to combine two highlighting templates in gedit? That of R and latex?
<sdsheeks> zach_: patience.  Let the guru's see your message.
<graft> xerxes1358: tough, probably, given the way dependencies are configured
<imc1> dA_ShArP it seems to be saying that Apache wasn't running?
<graft> xerxes1358: you're going to at least have to have kdelibs installed,a nd that probably means most of the rest of KDE as well (unfortunately)
<dA_ShArP> imc1: the  thing is, apache is RUNNING!!
<graft> Scunizi: pretty sure that's not for me
<xyblor> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<imc1> Hmmm. Have you tried restarting it and then running again?
<xerxes1358> graft, problem was my ubuntu cd was broken and I had no system installed so Installed Kubuntu then Gnome. I really dislike KDE. So no use having it
<xyblor> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<gzb> sdsheeks: you mean the sound still comes out of your speakers even when you plug your headphones in
<xerxes1358> graft, I see
<Scunizi> graft, yep.. sorry..
<sdsheeks> gzb: exactly.
<sdsheeks> gzb: which is pretty neat, but annoy's the wife.
<fbn> ql
<dA_ShArP> imc1: ohh, I see that, apache is not starting or not stopping and returning error
<graft> xerxes1358: ah... well, you can try removing kdelibs4 or whatever, that should remove everything that depends on it... then after that just reinstall k3b and amarok, which'll give you the minimal install. but my guess is it will install everything back again
<graft> xerxes1358: out of curiosity, why do you dislike KDE?
<gzb> sdsheeks: i have had exactly that, think it is a known bug unfortunately, anyway you are not alone
<Tobias92> Hey ubuntu people. Quick question, is there any fast way for me to type an accent-aigu or any other french-like character without having to open openoffice.orgs-symbol chart or via the built-in character list?
<capricorn^80> anyone who has worked with ossec hids ?'
<xerxes1358> graft, in that case I will just leave it. KDE raises my stress levels. :) seriously, the menus are no where as intuitive as Gnome.
<Darkus> ciao
<dA_ShArP> imc1: I am unable to un install apache2 :(
<sdsheeks> gzb: okay thanks.  I'll see what I can find out by looking on the net.  I imagine it has something to do with not sensing the headphone jack.
<Tobias92> Say for example like it works on windows, ' + e = e accent aigu. Or even alt+130
<neocortex> Again: Is it possible to combine two highlighting templates in gedit? That of R and latex?
<dA_ShArP> imc1: to un install also DPKG returns error!!
<zach_> could desktop effects be disabled due to a recently installed package?
<illu45> Hello, could someone help me with font sizes in firefox?
<usr13> xerxes1358: All those menus are negotiable.
<xerxes1358> graft, there is one thing though. When I log in (at start of GDM) My fonts look awe full. You know where you ought to type in your name and password.
<conb123> Hi im trying to boot the ubuntu live disc but it always freezes at the same point just as it loads the top and bottom bars i dont know if it is to do with the fact i have my hdd connected to a ite IT8212 ide slot
<usr13> xerxes1358: You can change the KDE menus just as easily as the gnome ones.
<sdsheeks> I only disliked KDE when I used gentoo.  Of course after it compiled I liked it :)
<gzb> sdsheeks: yep, i saw some workarounds, none worked perfectly but i had to move on before i gave them any real time
<graft> xerxes1358: you mean the start menu? I agree the gnome system is much better (though since my gf designed it i'm a bit biased)
<alaric_> I need some help
<xerxes1358> usr13, true KDE looked very very slick. But are there GNOME copies of the menus? If I have to re configure everything like Gnome then why not just use Gnome??
<sdsheeks> gzb: does your laptop have dual headphone jacks?
<Neeku> coiuld somebody help me please?
<Neeku> sudo hidd --connect 00:12:8A:24:6B:59
<Neeku> Can't get device information: Success
<xerxes1358> graft, really ? nice.
<xerxes1358> graft, what is her name?
<conb123> Hi im trying to boot the ubuntu live disc but it always freezes at the same point just as it loads the top and bottom bars i dont know if it is to do with the fact i have my hdd connected to a ite IT8212 ide slot
<alaric_> with the 690G amd which run an intergrated mother board
<graft> xerxes1358: never mind, i'm sure she wouldn't appreciate my gossiping
<illu45> When I load some sites in firefox (digg, ubuntuforums), the fonts are too big. But other sites are fine. Any ideas?
<Syxx> i got vmware player on ubuntu 7.10
<gzb> sdsheeks: it is a vaio with one headphone socket if that is what you mean
<sdsheeks> gzb: okay just curious if was only with the dual jacks or not.  Mine has dual headphone jacks.
<imc1> I need to re-detect my monitor settings -how?
<xerxes1358> graft, her name would be part / listed in the OS developers. I wanted to google her. interesting that she has developed the menu structure. I think it is very good! Maybe as good as OS X dock
<imc1> Suddenly I'm in the world of low-res, no effects from 1024x768 and cool effects
<Taco_King> does anyone know what a "fatal error" is?
<imc1> little context Taco_King?
<Pici> Taco_King: It usually means that the error is so bad that the process that caused it needs to close.
<Taco_King> in the terminal, about every 10 seconds i get a message that says fatal error
<alaric_> so what do i do I am a virgin at this
<gzb> sdsheeks: i got just one but had the same problem, one of the workarounds was to play with the sound levels of the different inputs which worked partly
<tarandus> Taco_King: have you upgraded to gutsy a moment ago?
<conb123> Hi im trying to boot the ubuntu live disc but it always freezes at the same point just as it loads the top and bottom bars i dont know if it is to do with the fact i have my hdd connected to a ite IT8212 ide slot
<zach_> is there anyone the could help?
<tarandus> Taco_King: I got something similar when I did that, and it required removing a package
<tarandus> Taco_King: I also could not mount all my partitions while it went on
<Taco_King> i did upgrade to gusty
<tarandus> Taco_King: then it is a known problem, and you just need to remove one package, but I just can't remember what was it called
<tarandus> Taco_King: google the error, and I am quite sure you will find some more info
<Taco_King> ok, ty
<conb123> Hi im trying to boot the ubuntu live disc but it always freezes at the same point just as it loads the top and bottom bars i dont know if it is to do with the fact i have my hdd connected to a ite IT8212 ide slot
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> conb123: try some of the boot options sugested on ubotu link page
<conb123> Ok ill have a look
<Gregmond> conb123: I am no expert, but have you tried to boot the cd with no hdd connected to see if it works ?
<conb123> nope why do you think my hard drive may have broke
<jabez> hi everybody.
<cofff> hey
<zach_> penis
<Gregmond> conb: no, you raised that as a possibilty. That would be one way to confirm/deny it as the issue
<conb123> Does the ubuntu live disc need to read from the hdd in the first stage of startup while loading menus
<cofff> yeye
<jabez> need some help here. i would like to install the ubuntu to an external hard drive. and only boot up when i plug my ubuntu's usb when the computer start up. is there any tutorial about this? because im quit new in this way.
<conb123> Because it probably wont be able to recognize my hard drive it needs some drivers to be loaded but i only have them in inf format
<Ruud> Hello
<Gregmond> conb123: I think so, but not sure. it should just ignore the hdd if it cant see one.
<Thirsteh> conb123, no, it doesn't
<Ruud> Can enyone help me with a printer problem?
<conb123> Is there a way to load drivers before startup like in windows xp i have th drivers on floppy in inf format
<Thirsteh> it does read from it at one point or another but it doesn't need to
<Ironfis1> hello all
<Taco_King> jabez:what kind of hard drive is it?(read/write speed)
<Thirsteh> conb123, why do you need to?
<zach_> BALLZSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssss
<tarandus> conb123: if those drivers are for Win XP, then they do not work with linux
<conb123> i know
<conb123> but i was hoping i could maybe convert them i dont know im a noob
<Ruud> please help asked
<jabez> Taco_King: Travelstar 80GB usb 2.0
<zkjellberg> Question: How do I update compiz fusion?
<Thirsteh> conb123, why do you need to access the harddrive before the CD loads?
<tarandus> conb123: also, the inf is a description for Win XP about how to set up the drivers, it is not the driver itself
<conb123> i dont im just trying to work out what the problem might be it freezes while starting up
<Ironfis1> can someone give me a hand, I just made the jump and so far so good, but I'm some problems with ati and 200m vid card
<Thirsteh> I'll spare you the trouble and tell you it's not your harddrive
<erUSUL> !ati | Ironfis1
<ubotu> Ironfis1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<conb123> i checked the disc for problems and it showed none
<arno-t> hi can anyone recommend an IMAP server for ubuntu?
<conb123> i mean the live disc
<Thirsteh> conb123, start it in VGA mode and see what error it spits out
<conb123> ok then
<conb123> by the way my graphics card is an ati raedon x1950 pro
<eQualizer> How do I remove X and everything (Gnome, etc) related to it?
<conb123> could it be that
<lz1gjd> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tarandus> conb123: if it is that, then starting in VGA mode will solve it
<Thirsteh> conb123, you can't possibly know if you don't boot without the splash and look at the error log
<tweetster> need 5on5, low-mid, server off, qry me
<tarandus> what's a 5on5?
<Thirsteh> tweetster, might wanna not do that inhere
<amerio> hey guys
<amerio> i cannot seem to create folders in a new paritions I just formatted to ext3
<Taco_King> jabez: try this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<amerio> I cannot even copy files to it
<lz1gjd> could you tell me where to get the latest guide on installing ati 8.02 proprietary driver on gutsy
<conb123> ok ill write down the error whats the boot code is it vga=711 on the end
<amerio> any help?
<kbrooks> question. i want encrypted swap. what do i do? also, what are other ways to secure your swap?
<nashk> Hi, I have two ip on an interface, eth1 and eth1:0. When sending out packets, they're returning on the ip assigned to eth1:0. I want them to return to eth1. Any ideas?
<Ironfis1> ok that doest quite help me...
<jabez> Taco_King: I did, but it not function, it just broken the bootloader from my vista. i just install my vista bood loader back..
<conb123> what is the vga mode boot code
<m4steR> i'm installing pidgin by source (./configure, make, make install), how can i uninstall it after?
<Thirsteh> conb123, it's like the third option in the menu
<conb123> oh safe graphics mode
<Thirsteh> m4steR, you can't unless it includes an uninstallation program, gotta do it by hand
<Thirsteh> conb123, yes that's the one
<Aloha> m4steR: there might be a make uninstall in Makefile
<akjmicro> hi all
<erUSUL> m4steR: use checkinstall
<erUSUL> !checkinstall > m4steR
<lz1gjd> is it ok to use medibuntu repo to install codecs
<Thirsteh> makefiles usually aren't included after the actual installation is done
<N256> knight666~
<jdknomo> How can I install the sun-java6-sdk package?
<m4steR> Aloha, how can I verify it?
<killown|away> hi I have card video fx5500 256MB 128bits and agp does not work it   "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput" can anyone helpme fix it?
<Thirsteh> lz1gjd, yes but you probably don't need them, ubuntu-restricted-extras already has most
<Aloha> m4steR: see if the files are still there
<lz1gjd> ic, thx
<N256> KNIGHT666!
<Aloha> m4steR: use checkinstall
<lz1gjd> and for the latest guide on fglrx ?
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. FFmpeg refuses to convert flv to mp4, where can I get a version of ffmpeg that does do this?
<jdknomo> Anyone?
<ubuntunut> Hey guys, anyone know how ubuntu gets FN keys on a laptop to work in a default gnome install?
<Thirsteh> lz1gjd, is something wrong with the Restricted Drivers fglrx? Seems like a hassle
<jdknomo> How can I install the sun-java6-sdk package?
<lz1gjd> Thirsteh:  well, latest driver seem to support aiglx, compiz-fusion works much faster this way
<erUSUL> jdknomo: the same way you install every other package
<lz1gjd> (at least in my opinion)
<m4steR> Aloha, I did ./configure, than make
<erUSUL> !software > jdknomo
<m4steR> Aloha, now? checkinstall?
<erUSUL> !java > jdknomo
<jdknomo> erUSUL: erUSUL E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-sdk
<Aloha> m4steR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Itaku> what is a good paintshop for ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu?
<tweetster> need 5on5, low-mid, server off, pm me
<Thirsteh> lz1gjd, I'd recommend you check out Envy. It's not recommended but it's definitely the 'best' if you want the newest drivers as it pretends to be just a newer version of the Restricted Drivers package: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ubuntunut> Itaku: Gimp.
<Thirsteh> Itaku, gimp
<Aloha> Itaku: the gimp?
<Thirsteh> tweetster, stop :-)
<Itaku> ...
<erUSUL> jdknomo: do to System>Admin>Software sources check all repos from first tab
<Itaku> gimp 3 times
<jdknomo> jdknomo: I don't have gui access
<jdknomo> err
<lz1gjd> Thirsteh: k, thx
<jdknomo> erUSUL: I dont' have gui access
<Thirsteh> jdknomo, sudo aptitude search sdk
<jdknomo> Thirsteh: It's not listed
<erUSUL> jdknomo: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable multiverse the file is pretty self explanatory
<jabez> is there anyone know how to install and run ubuntu from USB HD? how to make it boot up without install the GRUB to the MBR?
<jdknomo> I have enabled multiverse
<Thirsteh> jdknomo, enabled all of the repositories?
<tweetster> need 5on5, low-mid, server off, qry me
<gumis> good evening
<Aloha> !best > Itaku
<mike16> hey guys i just got a server up and running just they way i want, is there a way to kill the gui so save resources
<N256> KNIGHT666!
<kbrooks> mikael79, u on ubuntu 7.10?
<mike16> yes
<erUSUL> jdknomo: !!!! the package is sun-java6-jdk you see jdk not sdk ;)
<gumis> gnome freezes when i click System->Quit,  what's wrong?
<kbrooks> mikael79, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<lz1gjd> Thirsteh: on the site there is no mention of gutsy ? only breeze and edgy ?
<jdknomo> erUSUL: OMG thank you
<Thirsteh> mike16, type 'update-rc.d remove gdm -f && /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<erUSUL> jdknomo: no problem
<jdknomo> I've been trying to figure this out forever
<mike16> Thursteh: thanks alot
<Thirsteh> lz1gjd, Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 	x86, x86_64
<test_> anybody here using a stylus?
<Thirsteh> lz1gjd, in "Envy New"
<gumis> music from xmms still plays, and i can move cursor, but nothing more
<erUSUL> jdknomo: a simple search with apt-cache would have enlighten you  XD
<test_> im setting up a new machine and for some reason my stylus does not work after i rotate the screen
<jabez> is there anyone know how to install and run ubuntu from USB HD? how to make it boot up without install the GRUB to the MBR?
<test_> i have a tablet pc
<Aloha> mike16: make it start at a different runlevel
<jdknomo> erUSUL: Problem was I was searching for "java sdk" :D
<Thirsteh> mike16, that will stop X from automatically starting when you boot the PC. I'd recommend you install Ubuntu Server if you want everything set up nicely
<jdknomo> erUSUL: Searched several times :D
<mike16> ok
<kbrooks> jabez, bookmark this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/11/13/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<LimCore> how to render a web page into pdf or ps, from command line?
<Thirsteh> mike16, if you want to start X again later, type 'startx' as your normal user
<leeping2009> Hi there, is there a way to SSH into a machine using your password as a parameter, rather than typing it in?
<Thirsteh> mike16, or 'sudo gdm' if you want the login window
<mike16> ok Thirsteb, i really appreciate it
<Thirsteh> leeping2009, yes, check out 'man ssh', it's somewhere inthere
<leeping2009> Thirsteh: Thanks :)
<jabez> ... give me a bread.. :.-(
<jabez> is there anyone know how to install and run ubuntu from USB HD? how to make it boot up without install the GRUB to the MBR?
<graft> jabez: can you boot from USB directly?
<graft> jabez: does your BIOS let you do that?
<nashk> I have multiple interfaces that I use, but I want to assign a specific one as teh default. Is there way?
<Thirsteh> jabez, why don't you want to install Grub to the MBR? If you want to boot from the USB device you need a bootloader in the MBR of the _USB disk_
<jabez> i just install once this morning and it said BRUB Error 21 and make my vista unbootable.
<modoc_> What's a good way to do whole drive or partial drive encryption?
<knight666> N256: hi <3
<jabez> my bios is allow me to boot from USB
<rufus> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> jabez: maybe www.pendrivelinux.com
<N256> !!
<Thirsteh> jabez, you boot Vista from your USB drive too?
<Thirsteh> jabez, you don't need GRUB in any other harddrive MBR (every one harddrive has a master boot record) than the USB drive
<jabez> acrually i just bought a laptop from DELL XPS 1730
<knight666> does anyone have any idea why my video (that i'm streaming from my usb harddrive) keeps on jittering and resetting every now and then? :(
<gumis>  gnome freezes when i click System->Quit,  what's wrong?
<jabez> no i boot and reinstall bacl my vista from the cd back...
<jabez> ......
<sdsheeks> ....
<Thirsteh> jabez, it's hard to understand what you're saying
<Thirsteh> Did you install Vista on your USB drive?
<jabez> sorry...  :((
<jabez> i have my vista in my new laptop.
<Thirsteh> And you want Ubuntu on a USB disk?
<jabez> yes
<jiulio> salve
<andy_> kk
<Thirsteh> If you install Ubuntu on a drive it will create a bootloader in whatever drive you installed it on's boot record (MBR)
<sxp> i want to install goattracker in ubuntu, i have the .tar.gz
<Thirsteh> jabez, you need a BIOS capable of booting from a USB drive to successfully boot that
<lz1gjd> does any1 know if I could install fglxrx 8.02 with envy, from what I could see the latest version you could install is 8.01
<sxp> i was uncompress this, but i don't know how to install
<jabez> but, when i boot up my laptop, the GRUB get "ERROR 21"
<novato_br> hi, dudes, a friend has mp3 clock. it doesn't working on ubuntu, the dmesg log is http://www.pastebin.ca/910118
<jabez> i dont know how to recover it.
<novato_br> what's going on ?
<nomi1> jabez have you got a live disk
<jabez> yes i have the ubuntu live cd
<nomi1> you boot a live disk then mount your hard disk as a volume to sort the problem out
<nomi1> i don't know exactly how ask somebody else
<novato_br> [ 4527.979609] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk / #
<novato_br> [ 4527.979688] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<novato_br> ops
<novato_br> sorry
<xubinux> i have xubuntu and i would like tu put a link of my home folder in the top bar..how i can do it???
<jabez> how to? im a linux newbie here. after i try it, i like it verymuch.
<nomi1> i think the idea is to fsck your system off the live disk and make it bootable again
<jabez> what is that?? i dont know... :-x
<nomi1> the fsck is the 'filing system check'
<nomi1> equivalent to scandisk in windows
<jabez> i see..
<sterco1> How can I tell which program is attached to (tying up) a port?
<nomi1> to mount a drive is to make it visible in your directory tree
<jabez> can you tell me the steps how to make it? i dont know much about the linux system and terminal things.
<nomi1> as i said i've never done it you will need commands others will tell you there is probably a FAQ
<vbabiy> Hey guys does any one know if there is to specify in gnome to auto mount a volume on boot.
<hon> how can I modify tooltip settings? (I know where to modify their colors)
<rufus> jabez, mount -t ext3 /dev/sdax /mnt/sdax  -replace x with partition number
<hon> e.g. when they appear, etc.
<vbabiy> you can specify the location for it to be mounted but I can't find something like auto mount
<jabez> thanks for your kindness :)) i will search somewhere else :))
<xubinux> where can i find second life folder in ubuntu?
<jabez> thank you too :))))
<sterco1> vbabiy: ot
<vbabiy> xubinux: check your home dir
<vbabiy> sterco1: ??
<sterco1> vbaby: s it's in the mount table, mtab.
<Powerking89670> xubuntux try : ~/
<Powerking89670> which is your home dir as vbabiy said :p
<Powerking89670> just a short cut :p
<lama> him anyybody capable debuging gstreamer framework?
<lama> s/him/hi/
<xubinux> vbabiy: there isn't
<vbabiy> sterco1: well I know that but I need to know if there is a way to do it from the qui
<vbabiy> gui
<N256> KNIGHT666!
<vbabiy> xubinux: are you looking at hidden folders
<vbabiy> folders that start with a period are hidden
<xubinux> vbabiy: no
<vbabiy> in the file browser click ctrl+h
<sterco1> vbabiy: through the command line? :-)
<Powerking89670> xubinux: alt + . if your in dolphin
<xubinux> vbabiy: i need the principal not hidden
<vbabiy> xubinux: not sure what you mean
<vbabiy> xubinux: are you using gnome or KDE
<xubinux> i have to copy slvoice files inside
<mrr> Is there a recent octave-forge package somewhere? I only find one from March 2006 in the archives.
<vbabiy> xubinux: where are these files suppose to go?
<Powerking89670> xubinux: okay, it doesnt matter what you need to do atm, we jsut want to help you find it :p, what is your file manager "IE Nautilis(for gnome), Konqueror, or Dolphin?
<xubinux> the damn xubuntu menu don't let me cklick with dx on the icons to see the properties...how can i fix it?
<Boglizk> Is it possible to reload gnome without closing my applications?
<xubinux> xubuntu..i think nautilus
<Boglizk> Xubuntu uses Thunar
<Boglizk> not tNautilus
<xubinux> the original one...second life icon is under games
<Powerking89670> you have a working shortcut?
<xubinux> yes it works
<xubinux> but i can't klik on it with right clik
<jdknomo> I just updated /etc/profile .. is there a way to have my current bash shell reread the /etc/profile without having to exit and open a new shell?
<Powerking89670> xubinux: gotcha, what exactly are you trying to do? IE, what needs doing :p
<xubinux> i need tu find the second life folder to copy inside some files
<Powerking89670> xubinux: okay, open your home directory
<xubinux> i know ctrl H...but isn't hidden
<Newbuntu2> I'm moving my server from gentoo to ubuntu, and I want to add my RAID 5 array. can anyone help me start it back up so I don't lose all my information?
<xubinux> i did another time but i forge position...is non hidden
<Powerking89670> xubinux: okay, so we've ruled out it being in there, I suggestt checking on the software vendor's site for its default installation directory
<Powerking89670> unless you changed it, then it is probably at that location :P
<xubinux> where is the folder games?
<xubinux> is it there
<Newbuntu2> join /carpc
<Powerking89670> xubinux: I dont know xubuntu very well, you could  try /join #xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> xubinux: /usr/share/games ?
<Flare183> xubinux: or /usr/local/games?
<RichEd> can anyone tell me if it is possible to reset my video output driver *without* restarting X or a reboot ?
<xubinux> Flare183:  BINGOOOO   GREAT
<xubinux> THX
<Powerking89670> RichEd: if you find out let me know, I need to find out for my sound device :p
<Flare183> no problem
<xubinux> you rock
<Flare183> thanks
<danbhfive> RichEd: I don't think there is
<Flare183> RichEd: I don't think so either...
<RichEd> Powerking89670: after suspend as standalone / resume on docking station my notebook plays video with a blank screen
<xubinux> thanx all
<Flare183> xubinux: anytime
<knoppix> can someone help me
<Powerking89670> RichEd: Thats been an issue for a while I think.
<Flare183> !ask | knoppix
<gumis> nobody knows why me gnome freezes when i try to shutdown computer? :/
<Powerking89670> RichEd: at least thats what its almost ALWAYS done for me
<ubotu> knoppix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RichEd> funny thing is that embedded flash movies still play in firefox
<knoppix> i cant mount my IDE drive in knoppix
<knoppix> i had no problems before
<Powerking89670> RichEd: hehe, at least you get that far; after a standby/hiberate I normally need to restart :p
<knoppix> but now i get the "could not determine filesystem type" error
<knoppix> (its ntfs )
<Flare183> knoppix: no help in #knoppix ?
<natlinuxnewb> hi all
<Flare183> !hi | natlinuxnewb
<ubotu> natlinuxnewb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<natlinuxnewb> lol flare
<Flare183> brb
<RichEd> Powerking89670: thanks ...
<frold> what is ubuntus ditto to: # ut listall
<sdsheeks> I'm looking for advice on a backup solution.  I used norton ghost in windows and would like something similiar that will allow me to recover my entire system should something happen.  Thoughts?
<natlinuxnewb> sdsheeks: System image? (i speak without knowledge)
<Powerking89670> sdsheeks: put your home folder on a seperate partition, that way if you need to reinstall the OS, you dont lose your files
<arooni> help!
<arooni> my skype doesnt work :(
<xerxes1358> .
<arooni> running ubuntu and a sound blaster live value card
<sdsheeks> natlinuxnewb: yea something like that
<sdsheeks> Powerking89670: i do that already, but I would love to copy the entire disk to an image and burn to DVD :)
<danbhfive> !clone | sdsheeks you may find this info useful
<ubotu> sdsheeks you may find this info useful: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sdsheeks> Powerking89670: perhaps it is my years of experience with gentoo and hating the thought of having to reinstall.
<Powerking89670> sdsheeks: hehe, well I have no idea then :P
<ml> hey everyone... I have question I'm trying to boot ubuntu just hangs first bar so I'm trying load recovery to try some command to see get this damn running.. I figure 2 thing not let me boot ubunt my dvd burner and my 4 usb port just hang there when trying detect those 2 thing.. so I remove dvd and i need disable usb boot option
<sdsheeks> I thought there was something like "amanda" or something that backed up the entire drive.  I'll do some looking around.  I doubt I'm the first one to request such a utility.
<sdsheeks> Oh and BTW oil is > 100$ :(
<natlinuxnewb> sdsheeks: Ill leave you in more capable hands than mine :)
<Powerking89670> sdsheeks: I'd be surprised if you were; if your still in here when you find out -- let me know
<sdsheeks> Powerking89670: I will.
<erUSUL> !info partimage | sdsheeks
<sdsheeks> natlinuxnewb: any help is nice thanks!  In gentoo I would create a "stage 4"
<ubotu> sdsheeks: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<sdsheeks> erUSUL: thanks :)
<Powerking89670> looks like we found out :D
<erUSUL> sdsheeks: no problem
<sdsheeks> erUSUL: you do know that I now consider you an expert on the tool and I will come to you for help--should I need it j/k
<natlinuxnewb> I have ubuntu 7.10. Ages ago I tried edubuntu. With it came some education software that I would like on this machine as my kids are at that stage now, and need some of it. Is there any way of getting those programs onto here? I've had a quick look in Add/Remove programs but am not happy with the education programs i see on the list.
<erUSUL> sdsheeks: i've never used it myself... i have a blind faith on my hard disks XD
<sdsheeks> erUSUL: omg i like.  It is even console based!
<sdsheeks> erUSUL: oh i've never had one fail, but I feel more comfortable knowing I have a copy of my system.  I used gentoo for years and years and the installs take days.
<erUSUL> sdsheeks: i has a curses GUI ;)
<sdsheeks> erUSUL: yup i love that
<paco_> any knows where to get help on a soundcard multitrack recording in ubuntu (using alsa+jack+ardour) ? I have problems using my soundblaster audigy 2
<Wirwing> Hi, i cant get compiz-fusion working on my ubuntu gutsy. Here's my "compiz --replace" shell log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56665/
<dyy1> is there any readon i cant ascess my compiz fusion settings?
<dyy1> reason
<dyy1> it's kinda annoying when it worked last night
<arooni> any idea on mkaing skype work
<ml> so there no boot option command to disable usb from being install?
<natlinuxnewb> oh yes. paco reminded me. My sound is much quieter on ubuntu than on windows with no hardware of sound settings changed. Any reason why?
<ml> ?
<sdsheeks> erUSUL: good utility, but requires the partion be unmounted.  I was looking for more of a live image tool.  I'll keep looking.
<credible> Wirwing: dyy1, please join #compiz-fusion
<cosmodad> ml: I know knoppix has one, it's called "nousb". You could try.
<natlinuxnewb> *hardware or sound settings changed*
<Jouva> Agh. Are there any known work arounds for getting a Dimension E310 to work with the Ubuntu install disk? I read it's an issue with the USB chipset and the only way to get it to work is using an onboard USB card
<hunteke> hey hey, linux ram question.  I've got a server running ubuntu.  How do I find out what kind of memory it has?  I see /proc/meminfo, but it has stats, not memory info (like manufacturer and ecc stuff etc.)
<theo__> I am now truly fed up with windows
<theo__> glad I have these discs now...
<natlinuxnewb> hunteke: theres a command lsfn or something. hang on a sec
<knoppix> folks whats the best way to recover data from this HD
<knoppix> i dont think its seriously messed up but i cant mount it
<cosmodad> hunteke: free -m
<hunteke> cosmodad: thanks
<natlinuxnewb> ok nvm lol
<ml> thank you cosmodad, I will try that..
<hunteke> nope, that's not what I was looking for either, actually.
<cosmodad> knoppix: dd_rescue is made for copying data off damaged disks.
 * hunteke looks back to natlinuxnewb
<hunteke> :-)
<cosmodad> knoppix: oh you said *kind*, sorry.
<cosmodad> knoppix: wrong one.
<cosmodad> hunteke: : oh you said *kind*, sorry.
<hunteke> hehe yep.
<cosmodad> hunteke: as in technology?
<cosmodad> hm...
<hunteke> sure, but also manufacture
<hunteke> kind of like what lspci gives
<cosmodad> would like to know a Linux tool too.
<hunteke> natlinuxnewb: ready to save the day?
<natlinuxnewb> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/system-hardware-information-and-run-reports.html
<natlinuxnewb> little program
<natlinuxnewb> hunteke: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/system-hardware-information-and-run-reports.html
<hunteke> ah cool, thanks
<faileas> I might be picking up a used dual proc server in the coming weeks. Wondering if i should use the generic kernel, or is there a SMP kernel i should us
<ConstyXIV> does isotostick.sh work from a Mac (OSX)?
<natlinuxnewb> sorry i dont know that easy other command
<Haz> i would like to make my ubuntu comp accessible through My Network Places on Windows, how would I go about doing this?
<Flare183> !samba | Haz
<ubotu> Haz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arooni> once you do sudo apt-get remove skype..... how do i tell ubuntu to get rid of all the files there are still there
<arooni> sudo apt-get purge or something?
<Flare183> arooni: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<hunteke> arooni: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<ConstyXIV> arooni: what do you mean "the files that are still there"?
<Flare183> haha
<hunteke> :-)
<danbhfive> Haz, you may find this link helpful too http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<Haz> 'rite, ty guys. i'll look into them all. :)
<arooni> when installing skype beta: dpkg: error processing /tmp/skype-debian_2.0.0.43-1_i386.deb (--install):
<arooni>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/skype.png', which is also in package skype-common
<arooni> even after running the purge
<natlinuxnewb> My sound is much quieter on ubuntu than windows. There are no hardware changes (i.e. nothing is unplugged) and afaik theres no software changes. Any reason for this difference in sound?
<faileas> natlinuxnewb: check the volume? ;p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how can I backup my gnome session before damaging it?
<jhonovich> how can i find memory usage for a specific process? i have the pid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> jhonovich: use top?
<xerxes1358> I have a problem: my External HDD got disconnected accidentally. Now Ubuntu doesnt connect it anymore .What to do >
<xerxes1358> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: check dmesg
<kbrooks> question
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: open a console and run "tail -f /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages", then connect your disk and see what happens
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: is your disk ntfs?
<jhonovich> Le-Chuck_ITA: i have used top and it does not seem to show all processes plus it only shows percentages
<xerxes1358> Le-Chuck_ITA, yes
<jhonovich> is there a command that reports on a specific process?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> jhonovich: I don't know but take a look at the ps manpage
<natlinuxnewb> fail lol read my thing again. Ill give an example. 1) In Itunes the sound is at halfway. My Home theatre system is at 20/30 = quite loud music. 2) In gxine/Movieplayer/VLC the sound is at max, and I have to turn my theatre system up to max to hear just below talking level.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: I think you'll have to make a disk check from windows
<Pricey> I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy and for some reason my logout dialogue nolonger appears. I press the red quit button, then lose all control, I can't click or alt+tab etc. This is reproducable with and without compiz.
<xerxes1358> Le-Chuck_ITA, good I formatted windows away ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> natlinuxnewb: maybe you have some boost control on your card
<Le-Chuck_ITA> try messing up with the mixer configuration until you can see all of the card controls
<natlinuxnewb> realtek 5.1 onboard sound
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then try all of them randomly :)
<hunteke> arooni: if you don't like mucking around with the commandline apt-* packages, you could also think about using synaptic
<natlinuxnewb> I've turned all those i can find up as well
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: I understand the point of using ntfs if you carry your drive around but it will not work
<tarelerulz> I am try ekiga and It does not seem to pick up my mic.  here my sound card  Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03). It seem to see something .
<Le-Chuck_ITA> at least for now I think
<mikke> Hello. I have netbooted a client via PXE, started the installation of Ubuntu. But when I have to choose ARCHIVE the installer can't find the source. I think this is because i don't have declared the DNS server. But: If I type in archive information manualy with 130.239.18.137 instead of DNS it wont work. what directory should I continue with? /ubuntu/dists/gutsy/ or what?
<xerxes1358> Le-Chuck_ITA, ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: try to fsck with linux tools and then use ext3 plus a small "FAT" partition (no pun intended) where you put some win tool to access ext3
<natlinuxnewb> This is what I mean by no known software changes. I dont have an further ideas on why the sound is different in ubuntu than in windows. Is there a sound booster in windows that ubuntu doesnt use or something?
<cicero_b> how do you get all apps to minimize in ubuntu? (windows + d on pc)
<xerxes1358> Le-Chuck_ITA, point is I had no space left to move around data on External hd.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> natlinuxnewb: do you have other devices in file/devices?
<mrtsunami> cicero_b, there should be an icon in the bottom left hand corner that allows you to minimize all open widnows
<cicero_b> yup, got it -- there is also a key-combo that i have forgotten
<cicero_b> (thanks though)
<natlinuxnewb> Le-Chuck_ITA: I dont have a file/devices. Do you mean /dev?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: maybe there are settings for ntfs that can make things more stable. I don't know though :)
<soulburner> simple q: can anyone give me the drive eject command in terminal
<soulburner> for cd-rom
<EADG> eject
<natlinuxnewb> soulburner: unfold a paper clip :)
<soulburner> isnt it eject /mouth/dvd1 or somethin like that?
<mrtsunami> cicero_b, CTRL+ALT+D
<soulburner> natlinuxnewb,  noooooooo
<soulburner> mouth lmao
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows how to backup gnome session=?
<soulburner> mount i mean
<mrtsunami> cicero_b, by default, it can be changed to whatever you want in keyboard shortcuts
<natlinuxnewb> Le-Chuck_ITA: disk image?
<hunteke> soulburner: $ mount
<cicero_b> sweet!
<cicero_b> (thanks)
<hunteke> shows what is currently mounted
<xerxes1358> Le-Chuck_ITA, What do you mean the settings of you rmenu etc?
<kbrooks> Le-Chuck_ITA, compress the directories ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf*
<hunteke> then you can see what to eject
<simNIX> greeting
<natlinuxnewb> Le-Chuck_ITA:  (09:59:09)   danbhfive: !clone | sdsheeks you may find this info useful
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xerxes1358: I mean the programs that I can see with all the strange icons in "current session" in the session preferences
<jianfei> anyone had any luck running the novell login client on ubuntu, cant get it working
<kbrooks> Le-Chuck_ITA, then send elsewhere
<kbrooks> >>> Le-Chuck_ITA, compress the directories ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf* <<<
<Devourer> Is there a better media player than the Totem Movie player?
<xerxes1358> Le-Chuck_ITA, I think GDM mananger had an option to safe your session. mAybe that is what you need.
<kbrooks> xerxes1358, its not what he needs
<EADG> Devourer: mplayer, vlc.
<kbrooks> xerxes1358, so you're wrong
<kbrooks> Le-Chuck_ITA, compress the directories ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf*
<natlinuxnewb> Le-Chuck_ITA: (10:01:30) erUSUL: !info partimage | sdsheeks
<sdsheeks> natlinuxnewb: i found "clonezilla"
<kbrooks> natlinuxnewb, imaging is OVERKILL
<Obelich> hiyas i want to invite to all people living in tijuana mexico visit http://ubuntutj.mx.gs
<Devourer> EADG, Thanks.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> kbrooks: I am not sure it's there that gnome saves session since $ grep gnome-wm .gnome* -r
<Le-Chuck_ITA> shows nothing
<sdsheeks> kbrooks: thanks I'll remember that :)
<cicero_b> hey -- what is the red line that shows every so often in xchat (goes across the whole app)
<sdsheeks> kbrooks: as I restore an image and get back up and running in minutes.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> kbrooks: and I have gnome-wm in the session (I can see it now)
<kbrooks> sdsheeks, hilightin wrong person
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cicero_b: perhaps showing last time your window had focus?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have it in pidgin :)
<sdsheeks> kbrooks: no it was meant for you -> <kbrooks> natlinuxnewb, imaging is OVERKILL
<samurailink3> I've got open office and firefox both hanging on a 'wait4(4294967295,  '
<kbrooks> sdsheeks, you lost context
<samurailink3> Taken from strace
<cicero_b> ahh -- that makes sense -- thanks!
<sdsheeks> kbrooks: k
<kbrooks> sdsheeks, read the above ~20 lines
<lavish> hi all! I'm using hardy and I've this problem while upgrading/removing/installing anything: http://rafb.net/p/4KOy3256.html Any idea? Thanks
<spinki> jojo
<spinki> hi
<spinki> were ir gone
<cicero_b> o.k. now a hard one: i installed the ubuntu server with LAMP, etc. now i wanted a gui, so i installed the desktop over everything. but it doesn't look like I have access to the apps (i.e. mysql) from the applications menu. how did i screw things up here?
<natlinuxnewb> eh
<alvarezp> Obelich, have you seen http://www.linuxtj.org?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lavish: ask on #ubuntu+1 but it seems to me that python-apt is broken
<Le-Chuck_ITA> download a less recent version and install that
<lavish> Le-Chuck_ITA: thanks, I didn't know that chan ;)
<Jouva> lavish
<Jouva> oh n/m you're in there now :)
<natlinuxnewb> General knowledge: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-tweak-ubuntu.html
<sdsheeks> brb going to try to image
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lavish: I am wrong it seems like "python-central" is broken which I suppose is worse :)
<comicinker> wie hieß nochmal das tool um von odt oder odf dokumenten eine voransicht in nautilus zu erhalten?
<comicinker> oops
<Le-Chuck_ITA> When I look for linux how-to-do-this-and-thats on the web, I always discover that ubuntu does it different
<Le-Chuck_ITA> which may be a reason of its success but where the ***** is the .gnome2/session file?
<natlinuxnewb> Le-Chuck_ITA: did you read that how to?
<lastelement0> hi all i am having trouble getting k9copy to work properly. i just installed it from the repositorie and whenever i have it start processing to ISO i get a SIGSERV error
<comicinker> how is the tool called to create thumbnails from odf or odt documents in nautilus?
<lavish> Le-Chuck_ITA: seen -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/192992
<natlinuxnewb> Le-Chuck_ITA: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-tweak-ubuntu.html I dont know how good it is. but you could try it :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lavish: great I won't reboot my hardy for a while :) natlinuxnewb: sure I did!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can't understand that, though
<natlinuxnewb> lol ok
<kbrooks> Le-Chuck_ITA, it is not necessary, listen. just compress the .gnome .gnome2 andd .gconf directories - the session is there _only if you saved it_
<Pricey> !hardy | Le-Chuck_ITA
<ubotu> Le-Chuck_ITA: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kbrooks> Le-Chuck_ITA, you don't need to save it
<lastelement0> can someone help me with my issues in regards to k9copy not processing the movie at all?
<kbrooks> Le-Chuck_ITA, for the settings. all saving ur session does it make it so that when you login again, your apps start again.
<Xclusivos_net> Reeeeeeeeeeee
 * Le-Chuck_ITA decided not to backup the damn session
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cu later
<Haz> works great now :)
<kbrooks> okay...
<Xclusivos_net> instale ubuntu en mi ibook G4 la cosa ke no se como ponerle la X, me baje el mini disco de 15 mb :p de instalacion luego hice un apt-get install gnome-core k packetes mas debo instalarme?
<Haz> thanks to those who helped.
<Xclusivos_net> ups
<clocKwize> hi, how can i get a terminal up in gnome without a gnome-panel
<kbrooks> *jumps into the world of an encrypted swap partition*
<clocKwize> all i have is the desktop
<hw00djohn> so, where are the lulz to be found on IRC?
<absalom> Is it possible to install realplayer on gutsy?
<kane77> how do I get k3b burn audio cd from mp3?
<EADG> clocKwize: alt+F2
<Devourer> Something is wrong with my FireFox's XML parser, is that a bug in gusty?
<graft> kane77: should be straightforward, what's the hangup?
<natlinuxnewb> absalom: http://www.real.com/linux
<kane77> graft, Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format.. I remember having to iinstall some mp3 decoder for k3b but I can't find it now in repos..
<natlinuxnewb> absalom: http://www.real.com/linux
<kane77> graft, found it it is libk3b-mp3
<absalom> weird, I cant access my folders from the Places menu, nothing happens when I click them..
<natlinuxnewb> Whats a gooc HD partition setup? And how do i change it? I can do this without effecting the content correct?
<natlinuxnewb> *good*
 * magnetron pokes kbrooks
<kbrooks> i have two questions
<kbrooks> a) how to setup encrypted swap
<cosmodad> kbrooks: a) use dm-crypt.
<kbrooks> b) why doesn't 1280x1024 work properly
<Waffle> i want to learn some basic programming skills, where would be a good place for me to start? i tried downloading hacketyhack but i couldnt get it to work properly.
<natlinuxnewb> kbrooks: this might help some http://damnsmalllinux.org/f/topic-3-26-18667-0.html
<magnetron> c) why doesn't kbrooks provide any info about his resolution problem
<danbhfive> Waffle: knuth is the man
<kbrooks> cosmodad, how? i tried by using crypttab and saying "/dev/mapper/swap        none    swap    sw      0       0"
<kbrooks> cosmodad, in /etc/fstab
<magnetron> Waffle: "Dive into Python" is a good and freely downloadable book about starting to program in python
<cosmodad> kbrooks: you need another entry in /etc/crypttab
<artti> i have Xubuntu and computer is still slow.
<kbrooks> cosmodad, is this the proper way to setup encrypted swap?
<kbrooks> cosmodad, i did
<kbrooks> cosmodad, "swap /dev/hda2 /dev/urandom swap"
<cosmodad> kbrooks: yeah should work.
<kbrooks> cosmodad, how do i test?
<cosmodad> kbrooks: what makes you think it's not working?
<kbrooks> cosmodad, it boots pretty fast
<cosmodad> kbrooks: that's fine with moderately new machines.
<kbrooks> cosmodad, and no swap in /dev/mapper
<Waffle> magnetron: what program do i use to write python and test it?
<patrick75> hi all
<kbrooks> cosmodad, hello? there is no swap file in /dev/mapper, only control
<magnetron> Waffle: it's called IDLE. install it with add/remove programs
<Waffle> danbhfive: as in Donald Knuth the guy from Stanford?
<cosmodad> kbrooks: relax, man. I'm not getting paid. :)
<patrick75> anyone familiar with installing ubuntu to an external usb drive? going through grub hell here
<magnetron> Waffle: knuth is my homeboy!
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. i'm trying to download a file from a newsgroup, tried using gwget, but it doesn't have any login to website with credentials facility,, is the a dl manager for ubuntu that does have something like that?
<Waffle> magnetron: i will take that as a yes
<magnetron> Waffle: yup
<kaneda> having trouble understanding why im losing 70gb of space on my new 500gb hdd
<kbrooks> NET||abuse, wget has authenication built in
<cosmodad> kbrooks: do this and check if there's a result: sudo dmsetup ls|grep swap
<starked> Anybody here know how to get devhelp and sdl to play nice? I see a package in the repo called devhelp-book-sdl, but it says it's only referred to by another package, any ideas?
<kbrooks> NET||abuse, _you_ have to give the username and password
<CVD-PR> llegue
<NET||abuse> kbrooks, tried to get it to login to a site, won't work for me,, maybe i'm doing it wrong.. one sec,, 2 lines is what i am using, i'll give em to you.
<kbrooks> kaneda, not hard to explain
<faileas> I might be picking up a used dual proc server in the coming weeks. Wondering if i should use the generic kernel, or is there a SMP kernel i should use
<kaneda> then pls enlighten me im not a noob
<weltschmerz> i'm suddenly having a problem where when i log into X, windows have no borders, and i can't select fields.  my system is basically unusable.  but failsafe is working for me.  i'm using hardy alpha, so i don't expect a great deal of help, but was hoping maybe this is something simply fixable.
<kbrooks> kaneda, When a ext3 file system is formatted, Linux reserves 5 percent of the disk space for the "root" user.
<natlinuxnewb> which is better? QTParted or GParted?
<Pici> !hardy | weltschmerz
<ubotu> weltschmerz: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<weltschmerz> thanks.
<NET||abuse> so i do "wget --save-cookies cookies.txt --post-data 'username=myusername&password=mypassword' http://www.easynews.com/login/index.phtml; wget --load-cookies cookies.txt http://downloads.easynews.com/e/s1/9823962346873/documentname.pdf
<kbrooks> kaneda, you can set it to 0 percent by doing: sudo tune2fs -m 0 /path/to/raw/hdd/file
<pineapple> hey, can anyone help me with my graphics drivers?  This is the first time I've used ubuntu and that's the only thing I can't get working properly
<kbrooks> kaneda, e.g. /dev/sdd
<flipody> pineapple, ati or nvidia?
<pineapple> nvidia
<kaneda> kbrooks, what conflict would that cause
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to find out if your machine has a TPM chip?
<kbrooks> kaneda, nothing
<patrick75> i'm in the gutsy livecd. any idea how i can get grub to install to the root of the external hd and not my internals?
<pineapple> my monitor's native resolution is 1680x1050, but when I set it to that it scrolls vertically and horizontally and refuses to use the nvidia driver, only the vesa
<starked> Anybody here know how to get devhelp and sdl to play nice? I see a package in the repo called devhelp-book-sdl, but it says it's only referred to by another package, any ideas?
<kaneda> kbrooks, then whats the purpose of reserving the 5% in the first place
<pineapple> also it's artifacty and generally looks like butts
<kbrooks> kaneda, to *reduce* fragmentation and to help out the system log program if free space, from the perspective of another user, is 0.
<kbrooks> kaneda, but latter only applies on oldddddd distributions that you install on your main HDD
<kbrooks> <cosmodad> kbrooks: do this and check if there's a result: sudo dmsetup ls|grep swap # no result
<kaneda> kbrooks, yeah this is a secondary storage hd
<jms> hey - can anyone point me to a guide to setting up the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<kaneda> kbrooks, and im pretty much the only one who uses this system anyways
<jms> for gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> pineapple: Usually people forget to supply the monitor settings for vert/horiz refresh and sync and only supply a different sync number like 60 with the screen res
<kbrooks> kaneda, and just in case you're concerned - there will ALWAYS be some fragmentation on all oses that get installed to a HDD
<cens0red> good moaning.
<natlinuxnewb> Why is my windows wobbly?
<kbrooks> kaneda, but Linux does not force you to manage it
<flipody> pineapple, did you install nvidia drivers?
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: you have compiz turned on and the wobbly windows plugin enabled
<pineapple> yes I did
<pineapple> I used Envy
<kbrooks> kaneda, (I assume for, dare I say, system administration simplicity)
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<natlinuxnewb> macogw: its weird
 * pineapple sighs
<kbrooks> <Jack_Sparrow> pineapple: Usually people forget to supply the monitor settings for vert/horiz refresh and sync and only supply a different sync number like 60 with the screen res # uh, i have the same exact problem
<kbrooks> i have a ummm
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: after using it, i feel like the windows not moving is unnatural :P
 * kbrooks grabs vid card data 
<Jack_Sparrow> pineapple: That was where your problems started
<patrick75> hmm. no grub gurus at all then?
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: It has nothing to do with the video card
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: if you install compizconfig-settins-manager you can customize which plugins are off and on
<Waffle> magnetron: How common is python in the programming world? as a junior in high school, I want to go into programming or design in college. What would be a good language for me to learn for that purpose? Or is python still appropriate?
<pineapple> I tried that first and it wouldn't download anything, just told me nvidia-glx-new was missing
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, what's problematic thwn?
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: Monitor settings
<pineapple> I found envy googling for a solution and it actually worked and told me how to download dependencies and such
<natlinuxnewb> macogw: I think i did something that turned it on. Something in appearance maybe
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, and how do i fix that?
<TuxLuv> NE1 know of any command line benchmarks in ubuntu?
<kaneda> kbrooks, ok then whats the used 7.5gb for
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: Look up your specs for v/h and put them into the xorg
<leeping2008> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jms> apt-get isn't working - the sources.list file needs to be modified. Any help/suggestions?
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: you turned on desktop effects
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, apparently my monitor is an ati mobile m3
<natlinuxnewb> macogw: Yeah i turned on effects in ... you got it
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: wobbly windows and desktop cube are the most commonly requested settings, so those are the defaults when you turn on effects
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: use ccsm to turn off wobbly windows and keep cube or whatever you want
<natlinuxnewb> macogw:  whats  cube?
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: That sounds more like the video card in a laptop than a monitor
<magnetron> Waffle: Python is a powerful language that's good for the everyday programming of those small tasks. it's great for learning programming and is the favorite programming language in ubuntu. ;)
<Gather> anyone else haveing problems installing kde4 in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, my video card is different
<natlinuxnewb> macogw: and whats ccsm?
<natlinuxnewb> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<Waffle> magnetron: great, thanks. What is the most common language for professionals?
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, it is " ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)"
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: compizconfig-settings-manager
<magnetron> Waffle: python is common among professionals too.
<Waffle> magnetron: awesome, thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: That is a video card in a laptop not a monitor
<Sandking> how to disable alt+rmb menu?
<jms2> apt-get isn't working - the sources.list file needs to be modified. Any help/suggestions?
<natlinuxnewb> macogw: how do i install ccsm?
<magnetron> Waffle: the MOST common would be c++, but i would never recommend anyone without programming experience to start with c++. i study EE at the moment, and i recommend python.
<dizs> hi all
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, the video card is " ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)" the monitor is ati mobile m3
<andy_> hi
<natlinuxnewb> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: Good luck, need to run...   Find the v/h for the monitor and add that info to the xorg
<macogw> natlinuxnewb: add/remove, synaptic, or sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dizs> can you advice an utility to monitor network connections, please?
<andy_> hi my system is locking up on logoff or shutdown and anyone help
<Waffle> magnetron: ok hopefully i will be able to work my way up to c++
<natlinuxnewb> macogw: Ta
<HiisiVonHolten> #ubuntu-fi
<magdiwang> hello all, anybody who can help me displaying the list content of an archive archive.tar.gz?
<kbrooks> i'm confused
<Peng> I changed dhclient.conf. How do I get dhclient to recognize the change?
<kbrooks> what *is* an ati mobile m3?
<CVD-PR> how i know if firetarter is running?
<magnetron> Waffle: a lot of apps in ubuntu are developed in python. the frets on fire game, for instance
<nasamo> hello. Does Ubuntu woek with 512 ram:
<magnetron> nasamo: yes.
<Odd-rationale> nasamo: Yes. usually
<andy_> yes
<Sandking> nasamo: I had it working with 256
<Waffle> magnetron: great. that will be my goal. to write a program
<J-_> How well does the audiophile 2496 work with Ubuntu?
<nasamo> ok thanks guys
<Waffle> nasamo: i am running it with 512 right now
<glocked> Salut tout le monde !
<patrick75> i'm in the ubuntu livecd. just installed the system to an external usb drive. now i want to install grub to the root of the external and not my internal boot drive
<nasamo> does it work fine with all desktop effects?
<Sandking> so nobody knows how to disable alt+rmb shortcut?
<andy_> that depends on your graphics card
<nios> is there any package with all glibc stuff ?
<Waffle> nasamo: its a little slow, but it will run everything fine
<Waffle> sandking: try going to system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<kakei> after dist-upgrade im getting Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/gutsy-wallpapers_0.17_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nasamo> thanks waffle.
<CVD-PR> ?
<magnetron> Waffle: http://www.diveintopython.org/ has some example that will help you make your first program. the hello world example is classic
<Radiergumm1> hello
<Sandking> Waffle: I can't find any "mouse click" combinations there
<magnetron> Radiergumm1: hey
<Radiergumm1> how can i configuyre kaffeine's video pluggins
<Waffle> magnetron: i just downloaded that. I am loosely familiar with BASIC, so this shouldnt be too big of a leap
<Waffle> Sandking: my bad, that was just a guess
<magnetron> Waffle: great
<Radiergumm1> i can not watch video on my ubuntu
<Radiergumm1> how can i fix it
<Odd-rationale> CVD-PR: Check the system monitor and see if the process is running
<magnetron> !video > Radiergumm1   (read private message from ubotu)
<Sandking> Waffle, if only I could know what's the exact name of the thing that pops up... it makes a pain in the ass while using Blender
<cens0red> Waffle enjoy python. I love that language.
<xyblor> what's the best way to enable firefox to play flash files?
<arreis> does anyone know why gnuplot is really slow, i mean do i need a better cpu or gpu? cause i just got a nvdia Geforce 8600gt and gnuplot keeps being really slow (btw srry about my english)
<Waffle> thanks cens0red
<gabbath> hi, can anyone help me get started with qt (preferably 4) and kdevelop on ubuntu (preferably kubuntu)?
<magnetron> !flash > xyblor
<xyblor> !flash
<Waffle> sandking: i bet that would be annoying im looking under preferences, but cant find anything
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<CVD-PR> Odd-rationale,  any command to know it?
<Odd-rationale> CVD-PR: I'm not running firestarter so I really don't know. Sorry
<leeping2008> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Sandking> Waffle: it was in windows settings! ;]
<CVD-PR> k
<leh> hi, where can a non-admin-user change $PATH for the gnome env?
<matthewpoer> I need some help with a small shell script (BASH) that keeps giving me errors... as pasted at http://paste.debian.net/49507
<nickrud> leh: you can create the file ~/.gnomerc and change it there
<Waffle> sandking: i dont see it...
<gabbath> hi, can anyone help me get started with qt (preferably 4) and kdevelop on ubuntu (preferably kubuntu)?
<Waffle> sandking: nvm i got it
<leh> nickrud: tried that already, ~/.gnomerc contains "source ~/bin/pathmod" but somehow this doesn't work
<nickrud> leh: I have PATH=/home/rich/bin:$PATH , and it works fine
<leh> nickrud: maybe in gnomerc one can't source... I'll investigate on this... thx :-)
<danand> matthewpoer - whats errors does it give??
<rinaldi_> hi, when i try to play any video in totem, vlc or mplayer all i see are green and black stripes, whats going on?
<TheZealot> Anyone know what to set the 'run action' to so that I can click on .deb files and depackage them in synaptic? I am using crunchbang and it won't let me do it by default...
<matthewpoer> for lines 7,11, and 15... "./net.sh: line 7: [: =: unary operator expected"
<Pricey> TheZealot, synaptic doesn't install random .deb files.
<TheZealot> what is the program in ubuntu that installs .deb files when you click on them?
<macogw> TheZealot: gdebi
<magnetron> TheZealot: gdebi
<matthewpoer> TheZealot - not sure of the GUI program, but you can run dpkg -i pack.deb
<TheZealot> oh cool
<nasamo> hello. I don't know how to configure mu firestarter. It keeps saying that the eth1 device isn't ready
<TheZealot> thanks
<natlinuxnewb> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nasamo> anybody?
<reikalusikka> which is better, compiz or the other one?
<rinaldi1> did anyone have an answer to my question a few minutes ago? i just tried playing a video with compiz turned off and it completely locked up the computer....
<natlinuxnewb> I need some help with Samba. Anyone available?
<pineapple> k, works now
<pineapple> thanks doods
<Onyx> Does anyone know of a way to get gedit to use html syntax highlighting for files with a .shtml extension?
<danand> natlinuxnewb - what are you trying to do?
<anathematic> hi i've got problems with ubuntu 7.10 desktop starting up with console after "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<cicero_b> i am confused -- i just installed the LAMP ubuntu server and i can't find httpd (??)
<nickrud> cicero_b: http root is /var/www if that's what you mean
<chazco> Hi... when i leave Nautilus open in a folder with a large (ish... ~30) MP3s in it will eventually crash. First, clicking an icon will result in the blank file icon. Unable to open it. F5 causes a complete loss of folder display. The drive still works (other apps can open the files). Any ideas? killall nautilus fixes it...
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<nickrud> zelrikriando: hi
<natlinuxnewb> danand:  I have 2 HDs. One WinXP, this one Ubuntu7.10. AFAIK I have installed Samba. I have successfully got ubuntu to see the WinXP HD, but have not had any luck getting WINxp to see the Ubuntu shares.
<cicero_b> nickrud: ok, but where is the executable?
<CVD-PR> verytime i want to create a link for everyhting always said "error operation not permited"
<nasamo> Hello. I don't know how to configure my firestarter. It keeps saying that the eth1 device isn't ready.
<cicero_b> is there anyway to start/configure apache from the applications bar?
<nickrud> cicero_b: executable? run  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start/stop/reload
<nickrud> cicero_b: no, no gui control of apache
<cicero_b> cool, got it -- you recommend any good tools for gui control?
<bruenig> gui for apache?
<bruenig> just edit the files....
<natlinuxnewb> danand: fyi I got ubuntu to see the Win HD by using the ntfs plugin (i think thats what it was)
 * nickrud thinks someone was ruined by xammp
<usr13> bruenig: Yes
<usr13> bruenig: no and yes
<cicero_b> yeah i know you edit the files, but i remember a cool port 80 gui that made it easier
<nasamo> can anybody help me with my firestarter problem?
<usr13> nasamo: State your problem
<danand> natlinuxnewb - Samba is an application that allows you to connect to your linux box and view files etc from a windows machine over a network. ie it is a file server. linux can read ntfs (windows) filesystems but not the other way round. you don't need nfs or samba to view files that are located on different disks on the same machine
<nasamo> usr13: it keeps saying that the eth1 isn't ready
<natlinuxnewb> danand: How do you mean?
<usr13> nasamo: How many NICs do you have in this machine?
<CVD-PR> BRB
<Onyx> Does anyone know of a way to get gedit to use html syntax highlighting for files with a .shtml extension?
<nickrud> cicero_b: I've been hearing about ebox from some clueful people. Haven't tried it myself
<danand> natlinuxnewb - are your windows and linux drives on the same machine?
<nasamo> usr13: what are NICs?
<natlinuxnewb> danand: yes. How do i get windows to see and acces the ubuntu shared drives?
<usr13> nasamo: Network Interface Cards
<dexem> !ebox | cicero_b
<ubotu> cicero_b: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<cicero_b> nickrud: thanks i'll look into it -- nothing against a text-editor, but i like life easier
<nasamo> usr13: I think I have 2, but i'm not sure. How can I check it:
<danand> natlinuxnewb - ok. Not by using samba :). Samba is used so windows machines can access linux boxes over the internet.
<usr13> nasamo: ifconfig
<nasamo> ?
<nasamo> ok
<natlinuxnewb> danand: oh. But isnt that what I want as well?
<Radiergumm1> can u send me a link about video codecs in ubuntu
<usr13> nasamo: Open a terminal and issue command: ifconfig
<hdevalence> what package supplies the 'patch' program? I tried searching for it, but I got way too many results..
<hw00djohn> Hey, anyone know where to find a good chat here on IRC for laughs?
<cicero_b> any thoughts why ebox is better than webmin
<cicero_b> ?
<soundray> !codec | Radiergumm1
<ubotu> Radiergumm1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> !webmin | cicero_b
<ubotu> cicero_b: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hdevalence> nvm
<hdevalence> found it
<icanhasadmin> I'm trying to follow the guide found here: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel, one of the commands is "cp /downloads/alsa-* ." and it's coming back with an error. do I need some sort of file i don't have?
<seeitcoming> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<hw00djohn> hey prince_jammys, what was that rutebook or whatever you were telling me about earlier?
<hw00djohn> !rutebook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutebook - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danand> natlinuxnewb - no. unless you have other windows machines that you want to be able to access your gnu/linux box with. ie by r-clicking my computer and "mapping network drive" in windows.
<root_____> hi.
<usr13> nasamo: Do you see in the output of ifconfig that you have eth0 and eth1?  Or just eth0?
<nasamo> usr13: it show 3 lists
<usr13> nasamo: So, you have eth0 eth1 and eth2 ?
<usr13> nasamo: Is that correct?
<natlinuxnewb> danand: Well i do and will want that as well, but I cant see my ubuntu HD in windows
<soundray> nasamo: look in the left column
<seeitcoming> how do you hide join/part messages in xchat?
<nasamo> it shows like this: eth1:avah     lo     ppp0
<Radiergumm1> i delete ubuntu
<soundray> Radiergumm1: by accident?
<danand> natlinuxnewb - ok. Samba is good :). I know what you want is possible - have you google'd??
<ploom> Radiergumm1, go for it
<root_____> me in a deep trouble. iam talking from irssi.(dont know how to use it.) i am unable to login to kde. at start up i enter pasword and it doesnt logs me in . it shows the same login window again.  can any one help.....?
<Radiergumm1> it gives errors
<nasamo> usr13: it shows like this: eth1:avah     lo     ppp0
<nickrud> Radiergumm1: you deleted ubuntu, and you now see grub errors while you try to boot windows?
<frredzujcxr> Helio
<natlinuxnewb> danand:  I've been reading https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently but they arent really talking about what I want to do
<usr13> nasamo: Is this machine connected to the internet?  If so, which NIC is connected to the internet?  (eth0 eth1 or eth2)?
<Radiergumm1> i dont use windows
<Radiergumm1> i used a lot of systems in my pc
<natlinuxnewb> danand:  setting up ubuntu to see windows was easy.
<Radiergumm1> minix, unix-like systems
<ploom> Radiergumm1, ubuntu is free software - that also means that nobody makes you keep it installed if you cant get things done with it.
<hw00djohn> 	!wine
<root_____> how to fix kde from consol
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Radiergumm1> amateur apls
<hw00djohn> !wine
<nickrud> Radiergumm1: so, what errors? I had to guess since you didn't say much
<soundray> Radiergumm1: you might want to try to ask for help in #ubuntu-de
<nasamo> usr13: eth1 is connected
<kbrooks> what tool will describe a monitor's capabilities and what the monitor *is* named?
<Radiergumm1> i look at to everywhere to video codecs
<Radiergumm1> no wehere
<usr13> nasamo: And firestarter says that eth1 is not ready?
<soundray> Radiergumm1: didn't you get the link that ubotu sent?
<danand> natlinuxnewb - wait one .. brb
<nasamo> usr13: yes...
<kbrooks> what tool will describe a monitor's capabilities and what the monitor *is* named? ddcprobe doesnt help
<usr13> nasamo: What type of connection to the internet do you have?
<nasamo> usr13: actually, I've tried changing to the others and it gave the same response
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to get any .iso to boot from a USB stick?
<nasamo> usr13: adsl
<soundray> nasamo: what do you want to do with firestarter?
<Radiergumm1> i found thehora
<hw00djohn> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<nasamo> saundtray: I don't kone. I've read its good to have a firewall
<hw00djohn> !channels
<Radiergumm1> anyway thnx
<Radiergumm1> i must learn details in ubuntu
<nasamo> saoundray: It keeps saying that my eth isn't ready
<soundray> nasamo: you don't need firestarter unless you want to route network traffic for other computers.
<soundray> nasamo: ubuntu does not open any network ports by default, so you are safe without configuring the firewall.
<usr13> nasamo: soundray Or, unless you need to block ports that you don't want exposed to outside.
<natlinuxnewb> danand: I found this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7040, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-March/110018.html, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17346, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178845 And although this is useful its still not talking about how to get WinXP to see with read/write access to the ubuntu shares.
<nasamo> saoundray: is that to share my internet connection
<soundray> nasamo: yes, firestarter is suitable for configuring internet sharing if you don't have a router.
<soundray> nasamo: be careful to spell my nick correctly, otherwise I might miss your replies.
<luuu> Quelqu'un sait installer une webcam ?
<nasamo> soundray: ok, sorry...
<jose> Olá boa noite a todos
<nasamo> soundray: it there a faster way to write nicks besides tying or pasting
<usr13> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<luisgmarine_> Anyone mind guiding me to the right spot to improve sound from my speakers?  My laptop is putting out sounds that are way too low.  I know they can go higher.   All speakers are at max.
<danand> natlinuxnewb - your filesystem on ubuntu (if you did a default install) is ext3 file system. you can access this from windows using a tool downloadable at http://www.fs-driver.org/. Take a look at this first though ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1126732 ), and read the FAQ on the http://www.fs-driver.org/ page.
<alberto> hey guys somebody know how can i get installed 'dvdrecord' ? it doesn't seem to be on repos 'cause when i search for it on synaptic it gives me back 'dvdbackup' instead... thanks..
<soundray> nasamo: try typing soun and completing it with the Tab key
<usr13> luisgmarine_: Turn up PCM
<_Oz_> HALLOOOOOO Ubuntu friends!
<soundray> !tab | nasamo
<ubotu> nasamo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<luisgmarine_> usr13: already did that
<jose> Algum portugues
<nasamo> soundray: besides, I can't find my question mark either
<soundray> nasamo: do you have a dialup connection?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn:
<luisgmarine_> usr13: but I think I just ran into a fix for it on the forums
<usr13> luisgmarine_: very good. :)
<soundray> nasamo: brazilian keyboard?
<nasamo> soundray: i guess so...
<Marti1> luisgmarine_: can you link the fix a friend has a similar issue
<soundray> nasamo: I don't know those -- you might find help for that in #ubuntu-br
<nasamo> soundray: the configuration is brazilian, but the keyboard isn't
<soundray> !br | nasamo
<ubotu> nasamo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kevin__> kevin_121
<danand> alberto - do you mean dvdrip instead??
<nasamo> soundray: thanks
<soundray> nasamo: I see -- in that case, you should just switch to another layout
<luisgmarine_> Martil, this is for my specific sound card, but here it is, might be worth a shot
<luisgmarine_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695640&highlight=82801H
<Maciek> ssaj pyte pedale
<jose> obrigado
<Maciek> ssaj pyte pedale
<soundray> nasamo: System-Preferences-Keyboard
<Maciek> ssaj pyte pedale
<nasamo> soundray: ok, I'll try that...
<Maciek> ssaj pyte pedale
<Maciek> ssaj pyte pedale
<Maciek> ssaj pyte pedale
<FloodBot2> Maciek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Marti1> luisgmarine_: his is ICH7 family so may be of some help, thanks
<luisgmarine_> Martil, awesome this one is ICH8, if anything just type in ICH7 in the forums search box and I'm sure somethign will pop up
<alberto> danand: i don't know might be 'cause i'm trying to burn a DVD Project with 'q' DVD-Author and it says to me that dvdrecord is a 'no-found command'... so i don't know if it's the name that the app gives to the command bad 'named'
<luisgmarine_> I'm gonna restart, hope this works
<natlinuxnewb> danand: I think that is exactly what i need. Thanks. 5 stars. Ill try it and report back if it works.
<danand> alberto - sorry alberto you didn't mean dvd-rip - dvdrecord has been replaced by the package dvdrtools - see output of sudo apt-get -s install dvdrecord
<danand> natlinuxnewb - cool. :). let us know if it works ok or not! and be sure to read up on it first!
<alberto> danand: well thanks a lot... so i should install dvdrtools then... right?
<natlinuxnewb> danand: willdo
<Darkmystere> err i was trying to boot a partion with VMware yesturday and was unsuccessfull then i tried as root...and i think i jacked somthing up....at first it was saying read only file system...
<Darkmystere> now its saying somthing about root somthing...
<danand> alberto - yes - give it a try - can't hurt!
<Darkmystere> and i also cant find wifi manager thing....i cant connect to the internet wifi-radar has never connected for me either..
<alberto> danand: thanks! =b
<dolphin_noel> someone knows some good website to i can learn to configure bether the xorg.conf like what modules i shoud load etc etc etc ...
<danand> alberto - np
 * sdsheeks  bangs his head on his keyboard.  Trying to get my broadcom wireless card to work.
<rothchild> how do I get on to freenode when using TOR? I changed my account settings from chat.freenode.net to mejokbp2brhw4omd.onion/ as per here: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor but seemingly no dice?
<darwich> Can anyone help me with my ATI radeon 1950Pro GFX plz ?.. when i activate the driver from ubuntu.. my cooler begins to spin and my GFX begins to get warm .. what can i do to fix it ?
<LjL> rothchild: ask in #freenode
<darwich> Can anyone help me with my ATI radeon 1950Pro GFX plz ?.. when i activate the driver from ubuntu.. my cooler begins to spin and my GFX begins to get warm .. what can i do to fix it ?
<LukeLC> stuff gets warm as you use it?
<soulburner> sounds normal to me
<darwich> LukeLC: its when im in idle mode .. like on desktop .. or @ login screen .. as soon as i activate the driver
<dyy1> how warm?
<darwich> dyyl: dunno .. checking by putting finger on it
<LukeLC> don't..
<aoirthoi1> Ok so I am trying to encourage someone to use ubuntu but they have to use something like dragon naturally speaking..anyone know of a similar product?
<darwich> LukeLC: don't ?
<dyy1> crossover?
<dyy1> you could always try to install crossover and try to run the program
<aoirthoi1> dyy1: Well I can run it for them on wine already I think. I am more interested in a FOSS solution
<LukeLC> No, you should never touch computer parts as they are running
<dyy1> ah
<aoirthoi1> dyy1:  so it doesnt have to be Dragon naturally speaking..i just wonder if there is a foss software program that does the same thing
<Capital86> Hi guys, can someone help me out with installing object dock on ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<LjL> aoirthoi1: there is no complete open source solution
<tgm4883> does hardy still use partman for partitioning?  I'm looking at making some custom partioning recipes
<ConstyXIV> from a end-user standpoint, is there any difference between icedtea and sun java?
<fuffalo> is there a way I can get amarok to rearrange all my music into a better folder/file scheme?
<LukeLC> Even sitting idle your card still produce heat from the electricty going through it.. it sounds perfectly normal to me darwich
<arreis> hi, does anyone know what can i do to  make gimp  2.0 compatible with cmyk ?
<soundray> darwich: graphics cards are notoriously bad at saving power. As soon as you enter 3D mode (by loading the driver), it powers the GPU for 3D mode, even if you only use 2D. There is no load-dependent voltage or frequency stepping for the GPU like there is for CPUs.
<PiousMinion> I have a fresh install of ubuntu.   Played with a few themes and now I don't have any desktop icons and right-clicking the desktop does nothing.  Even deleteing the entire contents of my home directory and restarting X didn't work.  Ideas?
<mallockilx> I just did a debootstrap, im running xen. I had a spare xen kernel lying around so i have booted the new install. is their a base install script to tidy up my installation as not everything is done/set like hostname network/interfaces etc etc etc.. i.e. where is base-install ?
<Marti1> darwich: if its the cooling block on top thats getting hot then dont worry as its meant to draw the heat away from the GPU
<Capital86> Hi guys, can someone help me out with installing object dock on ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<Drk_Guy> lo
<Drk_Guy> #Ubuntu is the most populated channel in Freenode
<Drk_Guy> xDDD
<jonnymac> can anyone tell me why my USB speakers won't work in VLC & firefox but will work in rhythmbox. Would really appreciate a reply since this is the second week of asking this question and I'm seriously ubuntly challenged :/
<Drk_Guy> Usb speakers?
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Never heard of that concept
<Marti1> me either so cant help there :(
<mallockilx> :( usb speakers have thier own soundcard within the usb.. basically your problem is that you have two sound cards and multiple sound card daemons.
<tgm4883> jonnymac, probably need to change the audio device that it is using
<Drk_Guy> Maybe alsa got it like a soundcard
<PiousMinion> I went against my better judgment and installed ubuntu again.  Waaay too buggy for me. I'm going back to debian. good luck peeps
<jonnymac> It's my description of people like me who use Ubuntu because they hate the redmond ones but have no idea what they're doing
<mallockilx> I just did a debootstrap, im running xen. I had a spare xen kernel lying around so i have booted the new install. is their a base install script to tidy up my installation as not everything is done/set like hostname network/interfaces etc etc etc.. i.e. where is base-install ?
<bdadmin2w> how do I repair a fakeraid?
<Capital86> Can anyone help me out?
<MercyFallout> Yeah, me too?
<mannytu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<mannytu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<crimsun_> jonnymac: well, there are myriad possibilities
<mannytu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<soundray> !elaborate | Capital86
<ubotu> Capital86: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MercyFallout> I'm having problems installing ubuntu.
<epax> Do i need to have any antivirus protection on ubuntu if i have windows xp installed on Virtual box?
<crimsun_> jonnymac: e.g., your usb audio device is not the default audio device (index 0)
<Drk_Guy> jonnymac, which devices does the sound admin list?
<Capital86> I want to install object dock but I don't know how. I very new to Linux. I have ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<nickrud> epax: no, but you can consider one inside your xp vm
<Drk_Guy> epax, no
<LjL> epax: not unless your VirtualBox can access the Ubuntu filesystem
<jonnymac> USB speakers
<jonnymac> I changed the device in the top toolbar
<MercyFallout> Rather, I just finished installing ubuntu but when I tried to load up, I get this error "error recieving uevent message: no buffer space available" when it gets to "loading hardware drivers"
<epax> LjL: It can't use ubutntu file system and i have installed one antivirus in XP
<Drk_Guy> jonnymac, i think you need to config alsa to ignore your pci (?) sound card
<crimsun_> jonnymac: neither vlc nor Firefox use GStreamer and thus will not be affected by GNOME's gconf settings
<LjL> epax: then there is no reason to install anything.
<crimsun_> jonnymac: in that case, you likely want to use the "asoundconf" utility.
<Drk_Guy> epax: still you have AVG ;)
<MercyFallout> Is there anyway for me to switch back to my standard OS?
<soundray> Capital86: it's normally best to install software from ubuntu packages, especially if you're a beginner. Object Dock doesn't come packaged for ubunt at the moment. You could just familiarize yourself with the system as it is, and get to the more advanced stuff (like installing unpackaged software) later
<jonnymac> ok I'll prob. be able to find stuff on ALSA on the web
<epax> Drk_Guy: I have avg on win
<fdsajfdjk> how can i force apt to download multiple files simultaneously?
<mallockilx> is thier a baseinstall script like they have in debian?
<epax> LjL: So i dont need anything in my ubuntu?
<cmueller> i can't wait for xfi's to work finally:/
<fdsajfdjk> it would be much faster if it didnt download one at a time, especially when the source is slow for one file
<crimsun_> jonnymac: it can be as simple as using "asoundconf list" and choosing the appropriate device to pass to "asoundconf set-default-card"
<Drk_Guy> epax, Avg is available for win and lin
<nickrud> fdsajfdjk: list more than one on the command line
<Drk_Guy> :)
<crimsun_> jonnymac: then logging out of GNOME and back in
<LjL> epax: ... no?
<Pricey> fdsajfdjk, it will download multiple files at once automatically
<MercyFallout> Is there a way for me to switch back to my preinstalled OS?
<fdsajfdjk> nickrud i just did that, it still did one at a time
<epax> LjL: Ok
<Capital86> I'm not that big of a noob. I just need to know how.
<epax> Drk_Guy: thnx
<nickrud> fdsajfdjk: you mean simultaneous downloads then
<fdsajfdjk> it always downloads one at time, thus keeping my connection unmaxed
<Drk_Guy> for nothing epax
<fdsajfdjk> thats what i said nickrud
<MercyFallout> >.>
<Drk_Guy> Avg is the only antivirus for linux
<MercyFallout> <.<
<LjL> MercyFallout: do you still have it installed?
<Drk_Guy> althought it aint OS
<Pricey> Drk_Guy, no it isn't
<LjL> MercyFallout: don't spam
<Drk_Guy> No?
<mindframe->  sudo swapon -a
<mindframe-> swapon: /dev/mapper/klx-swap_1: Invalid argument
<seeitcoming> Drk_Guy: You mean ClamAV, I assume
<mindframe-> what's up with this?
<Pricey> Drk_Guy, clamav as an example
<MercyFallout> LjL, I have just finished isntalling Ubuntu but it won't let me on Ubuntu.
<nickrud> fdsajfdjk: you sure did, I read into your question what I usually hear asked ;)
<epax> Drk_Guy: For information about avg that i can use in ubuntu as well... but i'll leave it as it is
<Drk_Guy> I mean, real time
<MercyFallout> Gives me some kinda error when I try to boot it up.
<seeitcoming> MercyFallout: How do you mean?
<Drk_Guy> Not only sacn
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, gotta go, later guys
<soundray> Capital86: have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469924
<jonnymac> alright will try that, that. Remember to help your local friendly Ubuntly challenged - it's a worthy cause thank you:)
<fdsajfdjk> so is there any way to modify apt so that it'll download at least five files simultaneously?
<LjL> MercyFallout, if you have instructed the installer to keep your old OS, you should still be able to boot into it from the boot menu (if you don't see a boot menu, press Esc just before Ubuntu starts loading)
<Capital86> Thanks for the link. I have compiz fusion already. Does it come with that?
<kbrooks> fdsajfdjk, why?
<siloko> hi - how do i search within files for a particular string?
<kbrooks> brb
<fdsajfdjk> kbrooks so that i can max my connection
<LjL> fdsajfdjk, the download speed is limited by how much bandwidth there is between the mirror you're downloading from and yourself - not by how many connections you open with that mirror
<nickrud> fdsajfdjk: the apt config options are explained in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz , I'm not seeing it there. But I just skimmed it
<kbrooks> fdsajfdjk, not sure, but apt does do 2 at times
<LjL> siloko: man grep
<seeitcoming> siloko: Depends what kind of files. Tracker is good for things in your home directory, but grep is more powerful
<kbrooks> fdsajfdjk, unsure how
<fdsajfdjk> ljl it would still be faster with simultaneous connections to the same mirror, but even if it didnt, i should be able to do it when there is more than one mirror
<fdsajfdjk> nickrud thanks ill check that out
<siloko> LjL: with nautilus?
<LjL> fdsajfdjk, i really don't see how it would be faster with a single mirror - but yeah, with several it might. however you'd need APT to be smart enough to schedule downloads so that different mirrors are used at any given time
<LjL> siloko: no idea
<soundray> I've installed Ubuntu Server on a laptop that's too old for X. I want to use it for playing music. The sound works to the extent that the speakers amplify any microphone input, but when I try to play wave or mp3 sounds, it make strange noises instead of playing the sounds. What could be wrong?
<__Oz__> HALLOOOOOO Ubuntu friends!
<fdsajfdjk> ljl, it does increase speed even with the same mirror. usenet connections to the same server increase speed as connections are increased
<hs1> hi, do somebody can run a hg view successfully?
<[dcr]> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<__Oz__> hs1: hg view?  What's that?
<LjL> fdsajfdjk: only if the mirror caps connections.
<mindframe-> why won't my swap work?  swapon: /dev/mapper/klx-swap_1: Invalid argument
<__Oz__> floppies?  People still use those?
<hs1> __Oz__:  hg (mercurial) is a distributed CVS, hg view run the gui.
<fdsajfdjk> the server doesn't cap, i can get much faster speeds late at night with one connection. during the day i need several to increase the speed to what i would normally get with one connection
<__Oz__> Whatever happened to that new standard they tried to introduce a few years ago - a 100mb floppy or somesuch?
<__Oz__> hs1: I see. I know nothing about it, but I'll try to help.  What's your problem with it?
<Pricey> !ot > __Oz__
<__Oz__> dih.j
<__Oz__> sigh.
<j> z
<LjL> fdsajfdjk: that's because the server is maxed out, so bandwidth is spread evenly between all users. making several connections, in those cases, amounts to stealing bandwidth from other users, and you're liable to be banned for that on certain servers.
<fdsajfdjk> lol ljl, not the case. all usenet servers cap the number of simultaneous connections
<hs1> __Oz__: thanks, it return this error: http://rafb.net/p/8VIAPC52.html
<LjL> fdsajfdjk: then, while i do not doubt what you say is true, i see no valid explanation as to why simultaneous connections make things go faster, and i doubt it's applicable to any server anyway
<weeman13221> can i get help from somone getting desktop effects in 7.10 to work with an 8800GTS 512mb
<root_____> how to reconfigure all the kde from command line. ?
<macd> weeman13221, yes, just join #ubuntu-effect :)
<macd> err #ubuntu-effects*
<ploom> 7.10 hardly need more configuration than just installing the graphics drivers
<weeman13221> macd: thanks
<ploom> good luck, dear weeman13221
<root_____> how to reconfigure all the kde from command line. ?
<weeman13221> ploom: danke shone
<soundray> root_____: 'mv ~/.kde ~/kde-config-backup' (you need to be logged out of KDE)
<fdsajfdjk> ljl yes every server has its own set of rules
<root_____> soundray:  i cant. thats the problem
<LukeLC> could cp
<soundray> root_____: you can't what?
<LjL> macd: #compiz-fusion. #ubuntu-effects ceased to exist.
<root_____> soundray:  cant start kde
<ploom> anyone knowing - could nvidia users now be using desktop effects without memory leaks?
<macd> root_____,  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop' or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdebase-bin'
<soundray> root_____: you're not supposed to. Log in on the text console or in failsafe mode and run the mv command as above.
<weeman13221> macd: nobody there on the channel suggested, any other ideas?
<root_____> thx
<macd> LjL, ohh, I wasnt aware, but that makes sense, since its 'official" now
<root_____> brb
<cmueller> <LjL> macd: #compiz-fusion. #ubuntu-effects ceased to exist.
<[dcr]> When I did my dual boot, and I go to my windows partition from the grub menu it just restarts the computer and back to grub i am again, but it loads ubuntu just fine. any help?
<ploom> I am asking because I happen to have 7.10 and nvidia geforce 4, and effects do work - but it wont take much time until compiz eats up all my memory
<macd> ploom, I dont have a memory leak using the nvidia-glx-new driver.
<ploom> macd - will nvidia-glx-new work with geforce4 too?
<macd> ploom, no that requires the legacy package, and I do not know the current state of it
<ploom> thanks, macd
<Chardot> Hey, guys...
<root_____> macd:  no use..
<root_____> soundray:  sory i missed what you said?
<macd> root_____, did you do what soundray siuggested?
<weeman13221> anyone any suggestions as to how to get a 8800GTS to work with desktop effects in 7.10
<macd> root_____,  <soundray> root_____: 'mv ~/.kde ~/kde-config-backup' (you need to be logged out of KDE)
<root_____> macd:  no
<__Oz__> nah, weeman
<root_____> macd:  how to be logged in
<macd> root_____, change your sesion type to failsafe terminal.
<root_____> macd:  how
<root_____> macd:  oh i got it
<macd> root_____, at the login screen, click session, then select failsafe termina.
<root_____> macd:  then what?
<mssever> root_____: Hit F10 at the login screen and select Session
<macd> root_____, 'mv ~/.kde ~/kde-config-backup'
<root_____> mssever:  macd  ok. that mv commmand will make a backup?
<mssever> root_____: yes
<root_____> mssever:  ok then? how to reconfigure
<mssever> root_____: mv means move (or rename)
<root_____> mssever:  i dont need a backup. iam already screwed
<mssever> root_____: I cam in at the middle of the conversation, so I don't know what you're trying to accomplish
<__Oz__> root: you're not really screwed yet.  What's the problem?
<soundray> root_____: just do it please
<macd> root_____, just run the command, then logout and change your session back to KDE, then login.
<root_____> mssever:  how to reconfigure then
<root_____> mssever:  how to reconfigure then kde
<macd> root_____, run the command.
<root_____> __Oz__:  i cant use kde.
<root_____> __Oz__:  i cant log into it
 * macd gives up
<mssever> root_____: I suggest the advice the others are giving you. They've seen more of the conversation than I have
<root_____> macd:  ok. can yo give that command again. idont knowhow to scrol in irssi
<LjL> the underscores are killing me
<cmueller> pgup
<macd> root_____,  'mv ~/.kde ~/kde-config-backup'
<macd> LjL, tell me about it
<root_____> thx. brb
<prince_jammys> lol
<mssever> tab complete :)
<LjL> ____macd____ it's like i'm reading an unfilled form
<Nibblyn> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxJuggalo> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<prince_jammys> ha
<Nibblyn> ;)
<mssever> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<mssever> no fun :(
<ploom> mssever, whats wrong?
<ConstyXIV> what's worse on your eyes, a LCD or CRT?
<mssever> ploom: ??
<mssever> ConstyXIV: I prefer LCD
<LinuxJuggalo> ConstyXIV a CRT
<joecurlee_> hi all, i'm trying to get my pctv hd pci (800i) video capture card working... i went through the firmware extraction, installed the drivers and it seems to be fully recognized. tried using motv to view video and after channel scan only one channel was barely found (looked like total crap)... any suggestions on how to make this work?
<joecurlee_> the ultimate goal is mythtv, but i can't get any video there at all... not even the bad signal channel mentioned above
<ploom> ConstyXIV, depends on point of view - just dont hurt your eyes - 15 minute bread once in an hour is recommended anyways
<ploom> bread = break
<prince_jammys> i wonder what root_________________________________'s file names look like
<mssever> ConstyXIV: The refresh rate that many CRTs operate at causes a noticable flicker (for me, at least)
<cmueller> crack refresh up to 75 and the flicker generally wont be noticeable
<mssever> prince_jammys: Good thing he/she isn't using 8.3 DOS
<prince_jammys> :)
<prince_jammys> mv ______&@###!/\    )))_____
<weeman13221> anyone any suggestions as to how to get a 8800GTS to work with desktop effects in 7.10
<mssever> cmueller: I once burned a CRT out by setting the refresh rate too high for the monitor...
<smelroy> does anyone in here have an NTFS partition that they access? Whenever I copy a file to an NTFS partition the resulting copied file has the modified date set to right then instead of the real modified date of the file, are there any known work arounds or bugs reports I can vote on for this?
<Nibblyn> so... maybe someone knows when will netbeans be available from the repos? thanks... :)
<soundray> Can I have a sound hint please? Input and output work (I hear microphone input through the speakers), but sound files don't play (tried mpg321 file.mp3 and bplay file.wav)
<Nibblyn> netbeans 6.0
<natlinuxnewb> Just thought id report in and say a big thank you to this community. Because of you I am now able to log into either WinXP or ubuntu, communicate with both HD's and can now proceed to back up my winxp files and reformat everything!
<cmueller> when you reinstall xp, it will clobber yoru boot loader most likely
<prince_jammys> natlinuxnewb good
<natlinuxnewb> xp doesnt have the bootloader. And after I install winxp again I'll make a system image so that i never have to do that again. :)
<mssever> Nibblyn: Have you looked in the Hardy repos? If it isn't there, a backport isn't too likely. Maybe you can backport it yourself from Debian.
<root_____> macd:  cant login by failsave either
<Nibblyn> mssever: huh, thanks for the answer
<mssever> root_____: What error message do you get?
<soundray> It goes through the motions, mpg321 -v even showing the progress -- but all I hear is a faint noise. alsamixer settings are all up, and they do have an effect on the noise.
<mssever> soundray: Is it like the volume is too low, or are you just getting noise?
<__Oz__> I hear of this problem a *lot*, soundray.  Have you searched the ubuntu docs?
<__Oz__> (I say, I hear of...  pun intended!)
<soundray> mssever: I'm getting noise, and its loudness varies with the volume and pcm settings
<natlinuxnewb> soundray: I'm having a similar prob. Sound on winxp is far louder than my sound on ubuntu. I have to turn my ubuntu sound settings and volume up to max, AND my stereo system as well.
<root_____> macd: mssever  __Oz__  i just cant. i pres enter after pwd. the same screen comes again. and askes login.  when i type startx. i see some font problem in x11 folder. when i start irssi without sudo. i see . cant cread a .file  . i think in home folder.   last time there was a msg in kde. unable to lauch klauncher. no app was opening. and some dcop error too.
<__Oz__> Lots of people seem to have problems with low volume/distortion in ubuntu.
<__Oz__> root: might want to reinstall
<root_____> __Oz__:  how
<Odd-rationale> root_____: Have you messed with file permisions lately?
<root_____> Odd-rationale:  dont know. but i gues may be
<__Oz__> Oz: using the LiveCD
<mssever> root_____: If you hit <Ctrl><Alt>F1, you'll drop to a console. If you can't log in from there, try booting into recovery mode. If you still can't get in, a reinstall might indeed be in order.
<Odd-rationale> root_____: Can you boot in recovery mode?
<weeman13221> anyone any suggestions as to how to get a 8800GTS to work with desktop effects in 7.10?
<root_____> Odd-rationale:  yes
<__Oz__> er root
<root_____> mssever:  ok. how to reinstall. i dont wana loose my data
<Odd-rationale> root_____: Can you log in tty1 like mssever said?
<mssever> root_____: Then boot into recovery mode, rename ~/.kde, and try again.
<__Oz__> yeah, try recovery mode, root________
<root_____> Odd-rationale:  ya. ican pres ctl alt and f2
<mssever> root_____: By try again, I don't mean startx
<Odd-rationale> root_____: Can you log in there?
<root_____> mssever:  i should do that now
<root_____> Odd-rationale:  yes
<root_____> Odd-rationale: mssever ya. ican pres ctl alt and f2 and start a new concol. but not kde
<root_____> Odd-rationale: mssever what now?
<mssever> root_____: HAve you already renamed ~/.kde?
<root_____> mssever:  no
<root_____> should it?
<__Oz__> It sounds like he's logging into a session that's badly messed up
<rotzak> Hey I'm wanting to give KDE4 a shot. I try to do a sudo apt-get install kde4 and I get this error: http://rafb.net/p/sytJrb50.html please advise?
<root_____> mssever:  wait. let me
<__Oz__> try the default gnome desktop, root________________
<mssever> root_____: That's the first thing to try
<Odd-rationale> root_____: You can try mssever suggestion. do: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<root_____> Odd-rationale ok brb. mssever  brb
<N86eAL> Installing Ubuntu on a 200GB Sata disc. Can't do more than 4 partitions?
<mssever> N86eAL: You have to create an extended partition, then put the additional partitions there
<Odd-rationale> N86eAL: Note you can only have one extended/logical partition
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  i typed the command. no output
<mssever> root_____: OK. Now, try logging in again.
<Odd-rationale> root_____: Did you return to a prompt?
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  mv ~/.kde ~/kde-confi-backup       right?
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  then i styped startx . but no use
<wavy__> hey can anyone help me my computer seems to be stuck in a loop where the processor usage is full and nothing can be launched.
<mssever> root_____: That works.
<mssever> root_____: You don't want to use startx
<Sandra24> On windows I often use telnet to connect to a port just to see if there is indeed a server listening there. How can I do this on linux?
<Marti1> wavy__: can you can open a terminal and type "top"
<Odd-rationale> root_____: Try reboot and log in normally
<mssever> root_____: Use the normal login method (GDM/KDM)
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  ok
<root_____> brb
<mssever> Sandra24: type telnet host port
<Thirsteh> Sandra24: You could do the exact same thing
<wavy__> Martil, i cant even open a terminal
<soundray> mssever, natlinuxnewb, __Oz__: thanks guys, still trying...
<Sandra24> doesn't exist, but I can install it then?
<Odd-rationale> BTW, how is he able to chat but not log in? :?
<dan__> Hello There. Been looking at the hardy blueprints. Is the new theme still going ahead, i thought it read somewhere that it was postponed till 8.10. Or are the blueprints a little behind? thanks
<Thirsteh> Sandra24: telnet, yes
<mssever> Sandra24: Well, sudo aptitude install telnet, I guess
<Marti1> wavy__: and this problem persists after rebooting?
<Sandra24> thanks
<prince_jammys> no telnet? strange
<mssever> Sandra24: I use it all the time when doing web troubleshooting
<natlinuxnewb> bbs
<mssever> !hardy > dan__
<wavy__> Martil, yes, but it only appears sometimes and wont appear other times
<wavy__> Martil, and i noticed that in the console i can run normal commands but not the ones that require me to be root
<soundray> I have a slider in alsamixer called Hardware Master, and it's frozen at 97. Could that have something to do with my sound playing problem? (Only hearing noise when playing a file, although it appears to work...)
<mssever> wavy__: You mean that sudo is broken?
<wavy__> mssever, yeah it would just freeze when i try anything with sudo
<mssever> wavy__: Odd.
<__Oz__> feh
<mssever> wavy__: HAve you tried adding a root password and doing things the old fashioned way?
<weeman13221> anyone any suggestions as to how to get a 8800GTS to work with desktop effects in 7.10?
<wavy__> mssever, no, how would i go about doing that?
<Odd-rationale> mssever: Do you need sudo to set a root passwd?
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: Installing the restricted nvidia drivers doesn't work?
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  cant login .. and when i typed locate kde-config-backup   there was no result
<mssever> wavy__: Since you can't sudo, you'll probably have to boot into recovery mode. Then do passwd root
<prince_jammys> wavy__: no error message? just freezes?    sudo echo hello
<willwork4foo> Odd-rationale: if you really need to set a root password (there's no real need to in Ubuntu, as you already have sudo access)... then do passwd root
<weeman13221> warriorforgod: when i go into the restricted drivers manager it says i dont need a restricted driver
<willwork4foo> dammit - mssever beat me to it
<willwork4foo> Hi all, by the wayt
<mssever> hi, willwork4foo
<wavy__> prince_jammys, it would just go to the next line and freeze, no messages
<mssever> root_____: What error did you get?
<__Oz__> what does "gksudo" mean vs. "sudo"?
<weeman13221> warriorforgod: im using a freshly installed and freshly updated 7.10
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: invokes sudo in GUI context
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  should i make a system update by apt ? will that solf
<root_____> mssever:  no error
<wavy__> mssever, ive tried that but it didn't make any difference
<mssever> __Oz__: gksudo is for GUIs, sudo is for CLI
<__Oz__> hmm
<Odd-rationale> willwork4foo: Yes, I know root passwd is not necesary in ubuntu. I just thought you needed sudo which he was having trouble with...
<Marti1> root_ have you run sudo updatedb
<__Oz__> so you can run gedit from the gui by creating a launcher with the command "gksudo gedit"
<__Oz__> ?
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: sudo apt-get blahblah,   gksudo gedit, gksudo totem etc
<mssever> root_____: Look in ~/.xsession-errors and see if there's anything interesting in there.
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: or kdesudo on kde
<alex___> ok, my startup is hanging at "running local boot script" and yes i reconfigured my x server but its still not working.
<willwork4foo> Odd-rationale: fairy nuff
<root_____> k
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: Try the following.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<root_____> mssever:  how to open that
<mssever> alex___: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<Odd-rationale> root_____: use nano
<root_____> Odd-rationale:  ok
<mssever> root_____: from a terminal, type less ~/.xsession-errors
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: Also try installing Envy
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: If the first suggestion doesn't work.
<__Oz__> I don't totally get what why you'd need something different for GUI use.
<prince_jammys> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mssever> __Oz__: because sudo prompts on stdout. If you're running a GUI, there is no stdout
<weeman13221> warriorforgod: so if not the first one do sudo apt-get install envy?
<__Oz__> stdout?
<mssever> __Oz__: If you're in CLI, you don't want some window popping up
<warriorforgod> prince_jammys: He stated that the restricted driver manager is not letting him install the nvidia drivers.
<fdsajfdjk> ubuntu should just support envy so people in here dont have to keep saying dont use it
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  that file is empty
<root_____> mssever:  Odd-rationale  no other user account is working too
<__Oz__> CLI?
<fdsajfdjk> warriorforgod probably because he doesnt have the propreitary repository enabled
<willwork4foo>  Hey  - does anyone here use kiba-dock? I've been messing around with it, and if it were actually possible to marry a software program I think I'd happily do so, and cuddle it all night :) There's only one niggling thing.... does anyone here know how to get it to do that progressive zoom of icons surrounding the one the mouse is on, as well as just that one? (kinda the way it does on OSX)
<__Oz__> what is stdout and CLI?
<fdsajfdjk> warriorforgod nice id, its good to see intelligent people following the lord
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: CLI == Command Line Interface
<willwork4foo> __Oz__, is that a joke?
<warriorforgod> fdsajfdjk: When did they make that change.  I have never had to enable the restricted repository.
<mssever> root_____: Well, it sounds lke your install (possibly X) is borked. Unless you know what you're doing, the best thing is to back up /home and reinstall
<soundray> fdsajfdjk: it doesn't work that way. A distribution can't support software that contravenes its design.
<Odd-rationale> __Oz__: VS, GUI == Graphical User Interface
<levander> I found the "Shared Folders" dialog that lets you export directories over the network.  Is there another dialog that lets you mount directories from the network?  Or, do we still have to edit fstab by hand for that?
<root_____> mssever:  how to reinstall? (i dont wana loose apps i installed)
<mssever> __Oz__: stdout is where CLI programs print prompts and such
<willwork4foo> stdout = the standard output stream configured on a  program - it could be either a printer, or the screen (normal), or it could be a network port, or a serial port, or anything really... everything's a file anyway
<fdsajfdjk> hm, to install proprietary nvidia drivers i always have to enable certain repositories, maybe thats just me
<__Oz__> willwork4foo: no joke.
<root_____> mssever:  what do you mean. reinstall kubuntu. or reinstall kde or reinstall x?
<mssever> root_____: You'll have to make a list of what you installed (hopefully you only installed from the repos) and keep it
<soundray> fdsajfdjk: yeah, that's just you. Normally, proprietary drivers are installed through System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Manager
<alex___> how do i boot in recovery mode
<weeman13221> warriorforgod: ok so it didnt work so how do i install envy?
<natlinuxnewb> what prog can i use that is both Win and Ubuntu compatible to export all thunderbird settings and mail from winxp to ubuntu? I used Mozbackup but found out there is no Linux version.
<__Oz__> thanks, mssever and odd-rationale
<mssever> root_____: You should Google for help on reinstalling... It's too much to type here
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: Did it give an error or anything?
<mssever> !reinstall | root_____
<ubotu> root_____: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Odd-rationale> alex___: You should choose "recovery mode" from the GRUB menu
<soundray> weeman13221: whatever you do, don't install envy please. If you do, don't expect help from this channel.
<weeman13221> soundray: one moment
<Odd-rationale> alex___: Press Esc when grub is loading to get to the grub menu
<mssever> root_____: I mean reinstall Ubuntu
<natlinuxnewb> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: You will probably have to restart X to get the new drivers to work.  Also have you tried installing the binary drivers from nvidias site?
<weeman13221> soundray: need to restart x
<fdsajfdjk> yeah theres definitely no reason to install envy.
<root_____> mssever:  how about just reinstalling kde?
<mssever> root_____: You could try, but I seriously doubt it will accomplish anything
<weeman13221> warriorforgod: i tried nvidia's drivers on last install of 7.10 didnt work but one sec to restart x i just logout log back in correct?
<mssever> root_____: It appears that KDE is just fine
<alex___> msssever: im in recovery mode, what can be done here?
<root_____> mssever:  why so. it the problem is in kde. reinstalling it will solve?
<danbhfive> what's the name of that irissi irc client?  Im misspelling it I think
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: You can hit CTRL+ALT+BKSPCE to restart X
#ubuntu 2008-02-20
<root_____> mssever:  then where is the problem?
<mssever> mssever: I think it's X that's borked; you can try reinstalling it if you want
<warriorforgod> danbhfive: irssi
<bsheen_> heh
<bsheen_> hello
<danbhfive> warriorforgod: thanks
<bsheen_> i have a question
<warriorforgod> danbhfive: np
<mssever> alex___: Remind me what your issue was?...
<bsheen_> i have a intel 845 chipset (del inspiron 1100) laptop
<bsheen_> that does not like the xserver supplied with xubuntu
<root_____> mssever:  then where is the problem?
<bsheen_> i am downloading the alternate image
<Odd-rationale> !enter | bsheen_
<ubotu> bsheen_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mssever> root_____: see above
<alex___> mssever: when i boot ubuntu, it is hanging on the "running local boot script"
<__Oz__> alex: you can edit the conf files now
<root_____> mssever: cant scrol
<Odd-rationale> alex___: Can you switch tty's?
<bsheen_> and would like to configure xorg.conf or replace the video driver so i can get xwindows working
<bsheen_> yeah but my terminals are not full screen
<mssever> alex___: Ah... I was asking that to see if you could get that far
<bsheen_> its really annoying
<bsheen_> right now
<bsheen_> i am in knoppix hd install
<natlinuxnewb> what prog can i use that is both Win and Ubuntu compatible to export all thunderbird settings and mail from winxp to ubuntu? I used Mozbackup but found out there is no Linux version.
<yacc> Just wondering, is there something like dsaCheck for Ubuntu?
<bsheen_> that works with my xwindows just fine
<bsheen_> but
<mssever> alex___: have you modified /etc/rc.local? That's the only thing that comes to mind
<mssever> mssever: I think it's X that's borked; you can try reinstalling it if you want
<bsheen_> i like xcfe and ubunutu better so .....
<root_____> mssever: iam only here for 3 minuts. can you tell where is the problem?
<__Oz__> tty = ?
<bsheen_> hence my issue
<mssever> root_____: I think it's X that's borked; you can try reinstalling it if you want
<bsheen_> the installer just crashes on my laptop
<alex___> mssever: i might have modified the local, how do reinstall it
<root_____> mssever:  ah. ic.
<root_____> mssever:  how to reinstall x?
<bsheen_> i can not get anywhere
<weeman13221> warriorforgod: ok all that did was scew up my resolution and everything
<Odd-rationale> root_____: sudo apt-get reinstall xorg ?
<mssever> alex___: First, try commenting everything out and see if that fixes it
<bsheen_> i can not even install xubuntu to the hard drive
<Devourer> How come I get this error "main.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory" when I try to compile with gcc?
<root_____> Odd-rationale:  ok
<bsheen_> i am downloading the alternate iso image as we speak
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: when you do ctrl-alt-f1 for example, you go to a console (tty - teletype terminal) --- try it.. come back here with ctrl-alt-f7
<bsheen_> is that more conifgurable??????
<smelroy> natlinuxnewb, have you tried just copying the data directory? I would think that would work
<kakei> who can help me setting grub to be able to run vista
<mssever> root_____: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bsheen_> can i get to a command line without init=2 in grub boot parameters???
<warriorforgod> weeman13221: You should now be able to go into the screen resolution setting and set it to what you want.  Also run glxgears and see if it is running correctly.
<Odd-rationale> bsheen_: I beleive xubuntu comes with an xserver...
<__Oz__> ok
<__Oz__> I know how the terminal works
<alex___> mssever: i tried reconfiguring the x, it did not resolve my problem
<__Oz__> just didn't know it was referred to as tty
<__Oz__> thanks, prince_jammys
<usr13> Devourer: Do you have build-essential installed?
<bsheen_> that would work wonderfully once xbunutu is installed ... but with the current xubuntu 7.10 i can not get that far into the install
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: no prob, the tty is terminology from old times
<root_____> Odd-rationale:  shouldnt i sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg && sudo apt-get install xorg ?
<Devourer> usr13, I'm not sure... how would I check for that in the console?
<bsheen_> can i drop back to the command line with init=2 in boot parameters and reconfigure before the install
<bsheen_> and will the install reflect my "live" changes
<A[s]H> salve
<mssever> alex___: I don't think that it has anything to do with X; It's something to do with one of your boot scripts or something it's trying to start. The problem is determining which one.
<root_____> mssever:  it says xserver-org is not installed
<weeman13221> <warriorforgod>: i cant change resolution
<bsheen_> and if so how the hell do i initate the install process from the bash shell
<mssever> root_____: xserver-xorg
<alex___> mssever: how can i analyze the boot script?
<usr13> Devourer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<root_____> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<smelroy> natlinuxnewb, try this http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder and this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29021.html
<prince_jammys> __Oz__: the are numbered tty1 tty2, etc. like when you do ctrl-alt-f2, or f3
<danbhfive> root_____: what are you running, regular ubuntu?
<Devourer> usr13, what is build-essentials for?
<mssever> alex___: Well, the first thing I'd try is typing telinit 2 from recovery mode, and see if you get any telltale error messages
<weeman13221> <warriorforgod>: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<weeman13221> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<__Oz__> thanks, prince_jammys
<A[s]H> help: in my eeeXubuntu isnt knotify. how can install it?
<bsheen_> i know that i get the low graphics mode error ...... then i press continue .... or any number of actions and my laptop completely freezes
<bsheen_> after some screen flicker
<bsheen_> no matter how concise i make my actions or how verbose
<alex___> mssever: can you please rephrase i have to do please
<mssever> alex___: telinit 2 will finish the boot process
<bsheen_> by the way, nice job, (shame it dosent like my laptop at present)
<kakei> who can help me setting grub to be able to run vista thats my grub: http://pastebin.com/m21f730e4
<alex___> mssever: i typed it and its still hanging at the boot script
<mssever> alex___: from recovery mode, type      telinit 2     and look for any messages that might suggest what's dying
<A[s]H> ???
<A[s]H> helppp
<A[s]H> help: in my eeeXubuntu isnt knotify. how can install it?
<mssever> alex___: And it doesn't say anything about a particular program or give you an error message?
<alex___> msserver: nope, it just stops at the boot script, the screen flashes a few times
<Starnestommy> A[s]H: in a terminal, run sudo apt-get install knotify
<Devourer> usr13, it worked, thank you.
<A[s]H> there isnt
<weeman13221> warriorforgod: my resolution is screwed now
<root_____> helo
<usr13> kakei: Uncomment 39-42
<natlinuxnewb> smelroy: thnx bbl
<A[s]H> nhave u a resouce url
<Marti1> A[s]H: there isnt what?
<A[s]H> knotify
<A[s]H> in apt
<arooni> help!  how do i fix this: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.
<mssever> alex___: Well, if the screen flashes, that does sound suspiciously like X. back in recovery mode, type su <your username>, then startx and see if that works
<arooni> thats what i get when i launch sound recorder
<alex___> msseverL fatal I0 error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (o known processed) with 0 events remainging
<bsheen_> heh if it was a new dell i could call dell for support :)
<alex___> mssever: it def is my X, start x doesnt work
<mssever> alex___: OK, so we're having a networking error with X, apparently
<usr13> kakei: Change line 199 (hd0,4) to (hd0,0)
<mssever> alex___: have you messed with /etc/hosts?
<N86eAL> I have two 500GB discs, both are quite full(installer says unknown about used space). Is there an easy way to see what mount points leads to which physical drive? One is going to be formatted, and the other will not.
<usr13> kakei: Forget lines 39-42
<alex___> mssever: i dont believe so
<kakei> usr13, thanks i will try
<usr13> kakei: That is, if MS is on the first partition of primary drive.
<mssever> alex___: Hmm... Well, All I know to tell you is to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. If that doesn't work, I'm stumped (even that-s a stab in the dark)
<CVD-PR> command to view the processes?
<kakei> usr13 how do i check that
<mssever> CVD-PR: htop
<alex___> mssever: i tried reconfiguring the x countless times
<jeffery_> Does anyone know how to install and configure inadyn in Gutsy ubuntu
<usr13> kakei: reboot
<kakei> usr13 thats on my laptop
<kakei> not here hehe
<killown|away> hey I have installed ubuntu feisty and I want upgrade it for gusty anyone can give me sources.list of ubuntu gusty?
<kakei> this is an other pc
<Hydroxide> hi, quick question: is aptitude or apt-get the "correct" / "officially preferred" best command-line APT frontend?
<mssever> alex___: Have you looked in ~/.xsession-errors?
<Flannel> Hydroxide: Both.
<Marti1> a[s]h: knotify is part of the core kde base i think
<LinuxRulez> Does anyone know how to install and configure inadyn in Gutsy ubuntu
<alex___> msseve: i just installed ubuntu, so file loss does not matter, is there away i can just make it a clean slate w/o reinstalling everything
<usr13> kakei: If MS windows is on the first partition of the primary drive, that should do it.
<Marti1> you would need to install kde for it
<hw00djohn> hey, a buddy of mine is looking to switch from Vista to UBUNTU 7.10 because he likes my computer.  he wants to know if he'll encounter any probs either dual booting or doing a full migrate...also, he d/l's a lot of music (particularly with bitTorrents) will that be supported and how can he be protected from malware?
<alex___> mssever: i just installed ubuntu, so file loss does not matter, is there away i can just make it a clean slate w/o reinstalling everything
<Hydroxide> Flannel: really? mixing the two can have weird effects in my experience
<Flannel> !upgrade | killown|away
<ubotu> killown|away: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mssever> Hydroxide: aptitude tracks auto-installed packages, so it's more advanced, but they're both official
<killown|away> ty
<arooni> how do i fix this: [davies] gnome-sound-recorder --gst-debug-level=2
<arooni> 0:00:00.162156000 29132 0x805e4d8 WARN                  alsa pcm_hw.c:1242:snd_pcm_hw_open: alsalib error: open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c failed: Device or resource busy
<arooni> 0:00:00.162268000 29132 0x805e4d8 WARN                  alsa gstalsasrc.c:596:gst_alsasrc_open:<alsasrc0> error: Device 'default' is busy
<arooni> [davies] gnome-sound-recorder --gst-debug-level=2
<LinuxRulez> Does anyone know how to install and configure inadyn in Gutsy ubuntu
<arooni> 0:00:00.165709000 29141 0x805e4d8 WARN                  alsa pcm_hw.c:1242:snd_pcm_hw_open: alsalib error: open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c failed: Device or resource busy
<FloodBot2> arooni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arooni> 0:00:00.165821000 29141 0x805e4d8 WARN                  alsa gstalsasrc.c:596:gst_alsasrc_open:<alsasrc0> error: Device 'default' is busy
<mssever> !paste |aroo
<ubotu> aroo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jgiorgi> hey this is a stupid problem but i really need some help, i opened a file from the internet (rich text file) and i edited it and i hit save in open office and it just saved it but i cant find it
<arooni> sorrya bout that
<kakei> usr13 well (hd0,0) looks like is a partition for test , i have an inspiron 1520
<jgiorgi> where are temporary files downloaded to?
<AkumaNoTsubasa> hi all
<shiftah> i have a button (fn+f7) on my thinkpad that fixes a bug i have with the resolution, is it possible for me to put it in a script?
<LinuxRulez> Does anyone know how to install and configure inadyn in Gutsy ubuntu
<Flannel> Hydroxide: Not really, aptitude does some stuff with its own database, which you have to use aptitude only to reap the benefits of, apt-get has autoremove (for a while now) which fills that same gap (removing unused depends) which doesn't require you to use apt-get only.
<gyaresu> I manually installed the nvidia 1.0-7185 driver. I re-installed the default 169.09 driver but now when I reboot I have to 'modprobe -r nvidia' then 'modprobe nvidia' to get the 169 version loaded. How can I get rid of the other one?
<shiftah> i would like to use a script instead
<mssever> alex___: are there any errors in that file I mentioned?
<Flannel> Hydroxide: aptitude really shows its benefits when used interactively
<Hydroxide> Flannel: I know they're both available in main and very well supported. I ask because e.g. Debian has said in its release notes since sarge that aptitude was preferred because it resolved complicated dependency situations better. I was wondering if that was applicable to ubuntu as well, especially in light of how the command-not-found subsystem tells people to install missing commands via apt-get
<AkumaNoTsubasa> I would like to apply change to every sessions on my computer (ubuntu gutsy) how to do it?
<darwich> Can anyone help me with my Ati Radeon 1950Pro with ubuntu 7.10 ? .. when i activate the driver my GFX sowly gets warm .. and my cooler begins to spin .. even when idleing @ desktop.. what should i do ?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. weirdness.. downloading a sizable file in firefox,, my download progress bar is missing.
<Hydroxide> Flannel: as far as I know the advanced dependency resolution features of aptitude have not yet made their way into apt-get
<AkumaNoTsubasa> I want to activate the same 3D effects, have the same Templates and do on
<mssever> Hydroxide: I prefer aptitude, but opinions probably differ
<Flannel> Hydroxide: Thats a moot point once autoremove came about, and still, aptitude loses that advantage when you start mixing aptitude with update-manager/synaptic/adept/etc
<NET||abuse> just says "Starting..." the whole time..
<NET||abuse> But the download is happening,, i just have no reading
<alex___> mssever: how do i check the ~/.xsession-errors?
<NET||abuse> no progress reading in firefox download manager
<arooni> how do i get my microphone working in ubuntu
<arooni> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.
<Marti1> NET||abuse: got to prefrences and click show download window while downloading a file
<mssever> alex___: Use the less command. I just looked at the time. I have to go. Sorry I can't stay longer.
<alex___> mssever: wait
<Marti1> NET||abuse: its under the main tab
<alex___> mssever: one more quick
<NET||abuse> Marti1, yes.. that is ticked
<Hydroxide> Flannel: I agree about the downside about mixing with update-manager/synaptic/adept but that's less relevant for ubuntu servers. how does the availability of autoremove in apt-get eliminate the benefit of the advanced dependency resolution features?
<mssever> alex___: k
<Sadi1> @abuse: Check if you can download the file using wget
<alex___> mssever: is there away i can have ubuntu back to the way it was when i just installed it
<alex___> mssever: like the idea of factory settings if you get what i mean
<Flannel> Hydroxide: Sorry, autoremove fills in the aptitude removal thing, nothing in way of dependency handling for installation, only removal.
<NET||abuse> Marti1, the download manager window (Ctrl+Y) shows up,, but the download is listed there with just "Starting... " listed under it.
<mssever> alex___: There's no system restore like in XP, if that's what your'e asking
<NET||abuse> Sadi1, no, the download is happening, i just have no progress meter,, the file in the directory is steadily growing
<alex___> mssever: i wish life was easier take care
<Flannel> !backup | alex___
<ubotu> alex___: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<AkumaNoTsubasa> can anyone help me please?
<Marti1> NET||abuse: ah sorry i misunderstood that very weird
<mssever> alex___: thanks. Bye
<NET||abuse> indeed :)
<Flannel> !away > mssever|away
<weltschmerz> compiz isn't starting for me when i log in, and it's not falling back to metacity either.  so i have to run metacity or can't use machine.
<alex___> i dont want to back up my system, i have a corrupt  boot script, and id rather do some system restore
<darwich> Can anyone help me with my Ati Radeon 1950Pro with ubuntu 7.10 ? .. when i activate the driver my GFX sowly gets warm .. and my cooler begins to spin .. even when idleing @ desktop.. what should i do ?
<Hydroxide> Flannel: right. according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackageDependencyManagement there is a branch of aptitude that shares it's autoinstalled-info database with apt-get. do you know if that's become the mainline version (ideally in both upstream/debian and in ubuntu) since that wiki page was edited in October '06?
<Flannel> alex___: which boot script?  Just reinstall that particular package/boot script.  You needn't roll back everything.
<NET||abuse> yep,, file is up to 47MB of 350MB,, repeatedly doing ls -l in the download dir shows the file is downloading
<kakei> hey usr13 i made it work by running it on hd(0,2) but something werid happens, it get stuck on the loader screen, :s
<darwich> Can anyone help me with my Ati Radeon 1950Pro with ubuntu 7.10 ? .. when i activate the driver my GFX sowly gets warm .. and my cooler begins to spin .. even when idleing @ desktop.. what should i do ?
<Flannel> Hydroxide: No I don't.  You may ask in #ubuntu-devel (or they may be able to point you elsewhere more appropriate)
<AkumaNoTsubasa>  I would like to apply change to every sessions on my computer (ubuntu gutsy) how to do it?
<NET||abuse> hmm, right click on download,, select properties.. there's no "Started" time property
<alex___> flannel: how do i reinstall the local boot script?
<darwich> ? Can anyone help me with my Ati Radeon 1950Pro with ubuntu 7.10 ? .. when i activate the driver my GFX sowly gets warm .. and my cooler begins to spin .. even when idleing @ desktop.. what should i do ?
<Hydroxide> Flannel: ok. thank you for your answers. have a good day.
<Flannel> alex___: you'd reinstall the package that owns that script, which would depend on what the script is.
<danbhfive> !repeat | darwich
<Townk> Hi guys, I'm trying to make my Qt apps (e.g. skype) looks like my GTK ones and somehow they are different! Any clue on this?
<ubotu> darwich: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NET||abuse> darwich, disable your touchpad and use external mouse
<alex___> flannel: what do i type in the tty to reinstall a script
<N6REJ> how do I disable the time stamping in Xchat?
<NET||abuse> darwich, i had that happen on a nc6000
<darwich> Net: Its not a laptop :s
<NET||abuse> oh.. hmm
<NET||abuse> then that's really weird
<fdsajfdjk> im doing a dist-upgrade to hardy with linux mint lol
 * N6REJ nm I found it
<gyaresu> I manually installed the nvidia 1.0-7185 driver. I re-installed the default 169.09 driver but now when I reboot I have to 'modprobe -r nvidia' then 'modprobe nvidia' to get the 169 version loaded. How can I get rid of the other one?
<darwich> ? Can anyone help me with my Ati Radeon 1950Pro with ubuntu 7.10 ? .. when i activate the driver my GFX sowly gets warm .. and my cooler begins to spin .. even when idleing @ desktop.. what should i do ?
<N86eAL> How do you enter a partition, only knowing its mount point?
<Photocopy> Q: What can I use for flash and java in ubuntu?
<N6REJ> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Flannel> alex___: You'd use package management to reinstall the package.  AGain, it depends on what script you're reinstalling.
<icesword> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<N6REJ> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Photocopy> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<darwich> ? Can anyone help me with my Ati Radeon 1950Pro with ubuntu 7.10 ? .. when i activate the driver my GFX sowly gets warm .. and my cooler begins to spin .. even when idleing @ desktop.. what should i do ?
<alex___> flannel: my problem is that start up is hanging at local boot script, and its def the x thats the problem
<icesword> stop it
<Photocopy> "!flash" doesnt tell me what I need it to
<alex___> flannel: but i reconfigured x so many times and its not working
<icesword> Photocopy, what u want
<darwich> can anyone gief channel name for ATi or something like that ?
<spudratic0> any web browser i load can't post on any forum loaded them all any ideas
<Photocopy> icesword: Something to MAKE flash and AS stuff on... er ubuntu. Like at school we use flash mx, but here I need something for ubuntu
<computerex> lunar eclipse today guys
<norv> Photocopy: flash is so very unstandard, you will have to see !wine
<icesword> Photocopy, i am afraid u have to use wine
<Jangari> chmod, is it r = 1, w = 2, x = 4?
<squarebracket> computerex: tomorow
<norv> Photocopy: and then pay for a copy of flash mx or otherwise obtain it
<computerex> squarebracket - yep,sorry
<squarebracket> :)
<N86eAL> We are talking about while inside the installation program of Ubuntu 7.10. Need to differentiate between two "identical" drives, where the only info that differ is their mount point.
<willwork4foo> computerex, where and when?
<darwich> can anyone gief channel name for ATi or something like that ?
<Photocopy> norv: And if i get the copy of mx from my teacher, how do I install it through wine off a disc? I can install from an installer exe through wine but IDK how from that
<squarebracket> computerex, i'm really looking forward to it
<norv> Photocopy: the disc would contain the installer exe
<logyati> hello, anybody here is familiar with vmware server? im using vmware server 1.04. I cant get fullscreen to work! My host is Ubuntu 7.10 and the guest is Windows XP with vmware tools installed. when i click fullscreen, it says i should add the guest mode to xorg.conf. i dunno how to do it.
<Itaku> whats a web browser for ubuntu other then firefox
<Photocopy> norv: Oh, never really looked at installer discs.. thanx
<Photocopy> Itaku: Epiphany? I think Opera too
<logyati> i thought that i could ask it here cos in opensuse (my desktop) it works perfectly. Now im trying it on my laptop
<Itaku> opera sucks...
<norv> Itaku: konqueror, dillo, mozilla/seamonkey, epiphany, opera...
<arooni> can someone please help me get my microphone working?  when i try to open up sound recorder, i see "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings".... alsamixer says that the mic inputs are unmuted.  i have gutsy and a sound blast live card.
<Photocopy> Itaku: I dont know, you asked, didnt specify.
<erat123> i just got a .docm file (damn microsoft) and cant open it on ubuntu... does anyone know of a converter?
<Jangari> what are the numbers for the modes again?
<squarebracket> erat123: .docm???
<Jangari> permissions, i mean
<darwich> ? Can anyone help me with my Ati Radeon 1950Pro with ubuntu 7.10 ? .. when i activate the driver my GFX sowly gets warm .. and my cooler begins to spin .. even when idleing @ desktop.. what should i do ?
<norv> Itaku: there might even be a limited browser based on WebKit
<erat123> squarebracket: yeah, that's their new ooxml crap
<erat123> for office 2007
<Photocopy> norv: What about java?
<sami> How come vim-full has been unsupported
<darwich> i give up ..
<alex___> when the video card isnt compatible during installation, what do i type into the command line?
<norv> Photocopy: Eclipse is pretty much industry standard, even though it's hell of bloated
<logyati> guys?
<squarebracket> erat123: oh, ok, i've only seen .docx
<Bingster> hello, I am having trouble setting up grub. somebody could give me assistance?
<sami> Or rather vim-gui-common and more.
<loguser1> hi mssever|away  Odd-rationale  . i am root--- i have uninstalled xorg and i can now login to kde. but i gues its not kde. i just have terminal windows. so what shouold i do now?
<Photocopy> norv: Thanks, ill try it anyway
<squarebracket> Bingster: i might be able to help. can you be a bit more specific?
<spudratic0> again no mater what web browser i use in ubuntu will not submit a post in any forum any ideas how to fix this unstable pos operating system
<erat123> squarebracket: hmmm.... i wonder if .docm is some variation of docx
<Bingster> sq: I have 3 sata discs, one with xp, probably there was the mbr (even though it is not on position 0)
<norv> loguser1: you expect to log in graphically after you just removed xorg?
<sami> How come vim-full has been unsupported, or rather vim-common-gui, vim-runtime?
<gyaresu> Last try: I manually installed the nvidia 1.0-7185 driver. I re-installed the default 169.09 driver but now when I reboot I have to 'modprobe -r nvidia' then 'modprobe nvidia' to get the 169 version loaded. How can I get rid of the other one?
<LjL> !away > mssever|away    (mssever|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Townk> How do I make my Qt apps uses my GTK theme?
<Bingster> I installed grub there, but when I bootup, I only get GRUB GRUB GRUB.... the whole screen
<loguser1> norv:  i got screwed with kde. now what to do?
<jimmygoon> I have no gnome-panel and I can't Alt+F2
<credible> Townk: that's not possible (qt's theming support isn't flexible enough), but there is a theme engine for gtk that makes it use a qt theme
<Starnestommy> spudratic0: does enabling or disabling javascript make any difference?  Also, is this just on one forum or on several?
<spudratic0> who marked thos gusty as stable should go read the fdefinition of the word
<loguser1> norv:  i have a mouse moving. a console . despite i uninstalled xorg.. why ?
<squarebracket> Bingster: as in, you don't get the grub screen? just GRUB repeated all over the screen?
<Bingster> yes, exactly
<gyaresu> Bingster: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml?style=printable
<socialdtk> If you disable javascript you can't see java content lol.
<Townk> credible: ok, but do you know how do I tweek the Qt themes? I mean, do you know which file should I change?
<socialdtk> That's all
<squarebracket> Bingster, then no, i can't help. sorry.
<socialdtk> let me rephrase myself... You can't see JavaScript content
<spudratic0> I star I tried every thing i know of it is with out a doubt athe os
<credible> Townk: run qtconfig ?
<arooni> can someone please help me get my microphone working?  when i try to open up sound recorder, i see "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings".... alsamixer says that the mic inputs are unmuted.  i have gutsy and a sound blast live card.
<loguser1>   i have a mouse moving. a console .wallpaper. i can run gui apps by typing ther name in console like amasn.  despite i uninstalled xorg.. why ?
<norv> loguser1: not sure, but reinstall kubuntu-desktop if you want KDE
<gyaresu> Bingster: half way down the page "grub grub grub"
<Townk> credible: hmmm, didn't tryed yet, let me see...
<loguser1> norv:  i never had kubuntu-desktop.      i came to know that when i typed apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<namegame> is cedega worth the $5 a month?
<spudratic0> so far on gusty knoverstion crashes my monitor is too dimm sound is too soft the web browsers don't work right and the list goes on and on
<socialdtk> Who was having trouble with xorg and ATI card?
<socialdtk> I had the same problem and would be glad to help.
<norv> credible: that theme engine for GTK to make it use Qt themes is really poor quality, though
<credible> norv: it is indeed
<loguser1> if i dont have xorg installed. why can i see mouse and gui apps?
<Townk> credible: I think I don't have qtconfig on my system. Something is wrong?
<jimmygoon> help. please. I have no gnome-panel at all
<norv> credible: for very very trivial things it's fine. add scrollbars? oops, massive artifacts
<loguser1> if i dont have xorg installed. why can i see mouse and gui apps?
<credible> Townk: I don't know :/ ask in #kubuntu maybe
<spudratic0> I would like to know why they released this os as stable
<sami> Anyone!?
<danbhfive> loguser1: you may not have xorg installed, but you may have some of the packages that it depends on, in which case, you do have xorg installed
<sami> How come vim-full has been unsupported, or rather vim-common-gui, vim-runtime?
<danbhfive> sami unsupported?
<Bingster> gyaresu: but would I find out, what is wrong with my setup. they are all sata disks, so I guess I cannot avoid for them being detected
<Bingster> gyaresu: maybe lilo is a better option?
<Townk> credible: ok, tks
<N86eAL> Easiest way to know what disc is what in the ubuntu installation, when both are identical, and the only thing you have are their mount points?
<norv> Bingster: gyaresu: grub has burned me a few times. not sure if lilo is best but it's been the most reliable
<spudratic0> where is the support room for 7.04 going to try that I read it is more stable than this thing pretending to be an os
<vix> my friend is having problems to boot ubuntu 7.10 x64 live cd, i think its because of nvidia drivers, he gets an black screen?
<sami> danbhfive: Yes, vim-runtime and vim-common-gui has been removed from repo
<sami> aswell as gpgme11
<NemesisD> question, i'm trying to write a script that manages additions to the crontab, i have found crontabs for root and my user in /var/spool/cron/crontabs but it says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall, where is the master and is there a non interactive way to edit and reinstall?
<Bingster> norv: I guess I am going to read some docs
<Starnestommy> spudratic0: this channel does support 7.04 as well
<danbhfive> spudratic0: i dont think there is a support room for that, 6.06 might be what you are looking for
<spudratic0> don't use the live cd it's crap install from text
<danbhfive> sami try asking that in #ubuntu-motu
<Starnestommy> sami: did you disable the universe repository?
<sami> What's motu
<sami> Starnestommy: Nope. But the multiverse it still there
<danbhfive> sami: o wait, sorry, yeah, you should check your repos first
<spudratic0> ok danb i'll give that a try
<waini> someone here is a vnc-exper?
<deniz__> does any1 no how to use kino? if u do plz help me i have a video project due tomorow and i dont no how to edit video!!
<arooni> can someone please help me get my microphone working?  when i try to open up sound recorder, i see "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings".... alsamixer says that the mic inputs are unmuted.  i have gutsy and a sound blast live card.
<danbhfive> sami I have all those packages, so its a repo problem
<danbhfive> spudratic0: whats the problem, btw?
<logyati> please help!!!
<spudratic0> danb its too many to go into it is just best to dump this thing
<ajushi> hi how do i use the sun java compiler instead of the ibm eclipse one?
<spudratic0> danb my latest is I can't post in any forum it just hangs when I hit the post button
<deniz__> can sum1 atleast lead me to kino help??
<N86eAL> Anyone here that knows a lot about mount points and such? If yes, please send me a tell.
<Bingster> gyaresu: I am used the instructions from this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 . where it states "setup (hd0)", shouldn't it be "setup (hd?)" (where ? is the number returned in the earlier steps)?
<danbhfive> spudratic0: you sound like you are in a bad position then.  I'm not sure downgrading will help that kind of problem
<spudratic0> danb loaded every browser in the list they all do the same thing hang on the post button
<amenado> ajushi-> what does java -version tells you?
<namegame> I can't get EVE-Online to run, when I run it in a terminal i get a "bad stuff" error...anyone have an idea?
<spudratic0> worked for a whole week and a half then all the sudden it just started
<xoqa> where would the python directory typically be located?
<danbhfive> xoqa: which python        literally, run that
<jimmygoon_> !gnome-panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon_> I can't get gnome-panel to launch at all
<spudratic0> Man I feel bad for you guys for trying to give help on this os
<eHome> i often get this error ? nautilus can not display "ssh://..." or "sftp://..." please select another viewr and try again -- annoying :(
<norv> eHome: yeah, why I gave up using nautilus
<prasanna> can anyone explain how i would go on mounting my external usb hd (ntfs)
<danbhfive> spudratic0: have you thought of just reinstalling?  having a separate /home partition, etc
<eHome> norv : what's good solutions?
<norv> !ntfs-3g | prasanna
<ubotu> prasanna: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<prasanna> i'm a complete noob, i googled it, and when i followed what they said i messed it up, forced to format and reinstall
<xoqa> danbhfive: that show's where the executable is. isn't there a directory which would contain python?
<Sandra24> how can I temporarily disable iptables?
<spudratic0> danb the only thing I did today was turn on the printer and bang it's all over
<prasanna> ok perfect
<kbrooks> Sandra24, um
<ComradeMirror> can anyone help me out?
<ComradeMirror> actually
<danbhfive> xoqa: whats the difference?   you may want to try 'locate'
<ComradeMirror> nvm
<JSFofWT> Can someone help me install Ur Quan Masters on ubuntu?
<N6REJ> can someone please tell me with xchat how to hide all the connects and disconnects?
<TheZealot> hello people
<Sandra24> kbrooks: ?
<Bingster> no grub help for me?
<norv> eHome: I can't think of a single one for gnome, Konqueror is still the most handy filemanager, imo. Though it is big, and will pull in lots of dependencies
<Starnestommy> N6REJ: /ignore *!*@* joins quits parts
<icesword> what u wrote in linux ,windows will treat it debris
<TheZealot> butterscotch banana bread
<spudratic0> I hope the next lts is not based on 7.10
<deniz__> wat is the closest alternative to adobe premiere pro for ubuntu 7.10?
<prasanna> guys after installing that, it recognizes the drive, but will not mount it.... "cannot mount volume"
<N86eAL> Need help with mount points at the installation phase of Ubuntu 7.10. Need to find out which disc is which.
<ComradeMirror> for some reason my songbird or rhym music box won't play my ipod
<ComradeMirror> anyone know any issues?
<JSFofWT> jsfofwt@zak:~$ apt-get install uqm
<JSFofWT> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<JSFofWT> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<danbhfive> N86eAL: try sudo fdisk -l
<icesword> JSFofWT, u need sudo
<prasanna> Unable to mount the volume 'USB'.
<JSFofWT> Thanks icesword
<spudratic0> Is there a way to scan the os for broken pakages or errors?
<danbhfive> spudratic0: are you using ubuntu?
<spudratic0> yes gusty danb
<icesword> prasanna, what is up
<sg1cat> How do I configure ubuntu to start X with more than one display?  (not multiple monitors or split screens...I just want to be able to have both DISPLAY=:0.0 and DISPLAY=:0.1 for different programs, toggling with CTRL-ALT-F7 & CTRL-ALT-Fsomething_else
<danbhfive> spudratic0: try this, exactly: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ComradeMirror> nvm I figured out linux didn't come with the audio codecs
<spudratic0> wil do danb
<Agent_bob> sg1cat edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<ComradeMirror> Anyone know if there is a way to add an App to Applications menu?
<ComradeMirror> I would like to add songbird to it x.x
<sg1cat> Agent_bob:  looked in there, found some weirdness about gdmflexiservers that weren't quite what I want - don't want to login twice, just start X with :0 and :1
<jrib> ComradeMirror: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<prasanna> it jus wont let me mount
 * N6REJ *sigh* /ignore *!*@* joins quits parts is not working
<prasanna> gives me an error
<jrib> N6REJ: what client?
<Agent_bob> question,  are the .vob files all i need from a dvd to watch the movie without the disk ?
<N6REJ> jrib: xchat
<Mba7eth> are there any certificate for ubuntu, such as redhat ?
<N6REJ> jrib: its the only one I know of for U!
<luisgmarine_> Where does gnome keep the icons for x-chat and stuff?
<N6REJ> jrib: i am more used to chatzilla
<danbhfive> Agent_bob: i believe so
<Agent_bob> sg1cat you could script it.   something like  gdm & Xorg    in the /etc/rc.local
<Mba7eth> are there any certificate for ubuntu, such as redhat ?
<Agent_bob> danbhfive k thanks.
<Pricey> Mba7eth, yes. I believe there is information somewhere on canonical.com
<sg1cat> Agent_bob: yeah, but I was looking to find the "ubuntu" way to do it.
<sg1cat> don't want to do too much custom stuff, lest the next upgrade break me
<Agent_bob> sg1cat ok.   if there is one.
<Pricey> Mba7eth, http://www.ubuntu.com/training
<Mba7eth> Pricey : thanks alot
<fei> can some one help me instal ubuntu to my new pc
<norv> sg1cat: the advantage is you can always fall back to the Linux way of doing things
<N86eAL> Is there a way to find a link between the harddrives name and its corresponding mount point, when at the live cd installation?
<N6REJ> jrib: you got a better client?
<sg1cat> agent_bob:  It's Linux - the's always one...  :-P
<sg1cat> *there's
<bruenig> gnome does not keep icons for xchat
<fei> can some one help me instal ubuntu to my new pc
<bruenig> however, you are to find such things in /usr/share
<Pricey> fei, what problem are you having?
<sg1cat> norv: meh...too much plumbing in Ubuntu...want to find the right convention
<jrib> N6REJ: I like irssi and weechat (no gui)
<deniz__> any1 here no how to use any of the following:
<deniz__> Avidemux
<deniz__> Cinerrela
<deniz__> Kino
<deniz__> KDEnlive
<fei> i cant seem to install in on my new pc
<FloodBot2> deniz__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N6REJ> jrib both have no gui?
<jrib> N6REJ: yes
<fei> i think my specs are good
<Pricey> fei, what problem are you having?
<root-----> what the heck is going on..  this is loguser1........     i had a problem with x. i though it was kde. but it wasnt. i couldn solve it. i uninstalled xorg. stil could use restricted gui. with no kde. then i removed xorg*. kdm damon stoped. i went to console only. typed 'startx' . now iam using full gui. and kde. whats going on................
<N6REJ> jrib: dang :(
<N6REJ> kk
<Pricey> !pm | fei
<ubotu> fei: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pricey> fei, what have you tried?
<N6REJ> jrib: maybe iĺl switch back to chatzilla then
<danbhfive> root-----: what version are you using? ubuntu? kubuntu?
<spudratic0> danb what was that supposed to do lol
<root-----> danbhfive kubuntu 7.10
<norv> root-----: something depends on kde and by uninstalling kde, xorg, etc, you aren't really removing it
<danbhfive> !tab | spudratic0   please use my full name, it makes it easier for me, and tab will help allot with that
<ubotu> spudratic0   please use my full name, it makes it easier for me, and tab will help allot with that: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Devourer> Is there a where command in bash?
<danbhfive> spudratic0: it checks all the dependencies on your ubuntu-desktop installation
<spudratic0> danbhfive it stoped this is the last entry Setting up gnome-user-guide (2.20.0+svn20071003ubuntu2)
<Pricey> fei, what have you tried?
<N86eAL> I mean, someone must now how to find a connection between a mount point and its actual name, when on the live cd?
<sagar> i'm getting this error at startup "hal cannot be initialized" and in my dmesg, i get lines like "APM disabled: apm is not smp safe" and "failure registering capabilities with primary security module" ...what do these mean!?
<root-----> norv whats that 'something'?
<danbhfive> spudratic0: if everything was ok, nothing should have happened
<Frogzoo> Devourer: either which or locate
<danbhfive> spudratic0: it should have just listed all your packages, so to speak
<Devourer> Frogzoo, oh yeah, thanks. :)
<Kalamansi> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cicero_b> so is ebox a good way to manage apache
<spudratic0> danbhfive it did not find anything wrong
<Kalamansi> !iptable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<root-----> can some one explain. whats the backbon. the working of gui
<sg1cat> anyway, thanks Agent_bob and nurv.  :-)
<danbhfive> spudratic0: did it install anything?
<mateus> Hi
<__Oz__> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<spudratic0> danbhfive just some help files
 * root----- waits
<norv> root-----: X, and all gui apps depend on it
<prasanna> still having trouble mounting, when i plug it in, ubuntu says 'cannot mount volume'
<Kalamansi> !seen th0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen th0r - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> spudratic0: i dont know then, sorry
<Kalamansi> !th0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th0r - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<root-----> norv and btw, i have no xorg atm. still runing kde. how why?
<spudratic0> oh well back to xpuke for now I guess I finally thought I was going to get away from it but i guess not lol
<fei> pricey
<fei> u there ?
<Pricey> fei, yes
<danbhfive> root-----: some packages are called meta packages
<Pricey> !pm | fei
<ubotu> fei: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pricey> fei, what have you tried so far, and what went wrong?
<cicero_b> anyone know how to to get into the ruby on rails channel (it redirects to #register-nickserv)
<fei> k
<Pricey> cicero_b, read the topic in that channel.
<root-----> danbhfive what are meta packages. and what x do i have atm?
<cicero_b> Pricey: i did, but after i follow the instructions, nothing happens
<danbhfive> root-----: those packages don't install anything, except other packages, so while you may have uninstalled a meta package, you may not have removed the other packages,   you can try sudo apt-get autoremove      but, if these are packages that were installed at installation time, that won;t work, ie it wont remove them
<fei> AMD 64 X2 5600+ 2.81 GHZ, ASUS M2N-E SLI MOBO , 2GB of RAM, 8600GT NVIDIA,  Those are my specs i can load any drivers for ubuntu or get it to install or were to beagin
<prasanna> will ubuntu not mount ntfs? i installed the ntfs tool, enabled both external and internal, and it still wont mount it. 'cannot mount volume'
<fei> i cant**
<Pricey> cicero_b, you don't seem to have. #freenode will beable to help you registering if needed.
<Starnestommy> cicero_b: register your nickname (/msg nickserv help register) or identify to nickserv (/msg nickserv help identify)
<Pricey> fei, so you have installed ubuntu?
<root-----> xorg installs and maintains X ?
<fei> yes on my old pc but i think i didnt install it
<root-----> danbhfive ok
<fei> cuz i couldnt do anything
<cicero_b> i have typed: /msg nickserv help register -- 5 times -- what _should_ happen?
<fei> internet nuthing
<hoehaver> so i downloaded the ubuntu 7.10 desktop install which when i got to the desktop part the res was too high ( i guess) and my lcd screen said " out of range" so i downloaded the alternative cd and installed it and it does the same thing. i see the ubuntu loading screen but once the noise for the login screen plays the monitor goes out and says "out of range" how can i correct this problem?
<fei> and im a windows user so
<Starnestommy> cicero_b: it should tell you how to register
<N86eAL> Ok, I guess I need to physically remove my discs to know which is which. I will do that tomorrow!
<cicero_b> o.k., "it"? how do i read the topic -- i thought i did, but i could be missing something
<Belboz99> Hey all, does anyone know which driver I should be using for my ATI 3650?
<fei> u get that pricey ?
<Pricey> fei, please tell me *exactly* what you've done.
<fei> NUTHING...i tryrd installing it...
<fei> dont know were to get the drivers for it...
<Pricey> fei, "tried installing it"?
<Pricey> fei, how did you try installing it?
<Pricey> fei, you realise ubuntu isn't a windows application right? you don't install it while windows is running?
<fei> i insert the disk, installed the whole thing and it worked but my drives didnt ?
<fei> internet,
<steven__> hi guys
<icesword> anyone use vm to virtualize macos x 10.5.1 successfully
<fei> mobo
<fei> vid card
<Pricey> fei, what drives didn't work?
<Pricey> fei, how do you normally connect to the internet?
<fei> ethernet
<deniz__> plz sum1 tell me were to go for guides on using the video editor kino or is there a forum for kino?
<fei> my motherboard...
<Pricey> fei, how do you know it didn't work?
<fei> M2N-E SLI board
<Pricey> fei, what did you try?
<cicero_b> starnestommy: nope just instructions to type: >nickserv< help register -- then nothing happens
<fei> cuz i couldnt connect
<Pricey> deniz__, have you tried the kino website?
<fei> to internet
<fei> or anythind
<Pricey> fei, how were you trying to access the internet?
<Starnestommy> cicero_b: are you ignoring /notices?
<darklordveynom> how do i turn off the Alt menu when I alt-right click on an application?
<icesword> anyone use vm to virtualize macos x 10.5.1 successfully
<fei> firefox
<fei> using a cable modem
<fei> i huess i dont know how to set it up ?
<fei> guess..
<cicero_b> starnestommy: could would i konw if i am ignorian /notices ?
<WhiteNerd> Does anyone know of a good tutorial of how to deploy a file server and have desktop machines connect to it to transfer file to and from. I also need Remote Desktop to be able to run. I'm setting up a computer lab
<Pricey> fei, next to the volume top right, there is something called the network manager. If you plug the cable in, it should become two green dots and a blue thing flash round, then into a bar chart. Do you see any of that?
<Starnestommy> cicero_b: type /ignore with nothing after it
<darklordveynom> !alt
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<norv> WhiteNerd: what sort of file server? The least common denominator, ftp?
<Kalamansi> hello is there any way that could stop "restart" and typing "sudo ifconfig down and sudo ifconfig up"? in order to have internet I always do this all the time whenever I online... =/
<deniz__> Pricey, im checking but i dont c a forum
<cicero_b> o.k. now i see more stuff -- did i fix something?
<cicero_b> (like blue lines . . . i'll try again)
<Starnestommy> cicero_b: does it say the ignore list is empty?  If not, what does it say?
<levander> WhiteNerd: You need samba for the file server.  And, Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client for the remote access into Windows boxes.
<WhiteNerd> NORV: No, I need the computers to be in the computer lab to be able to transfer file to and from it for storage of files
<spudratic0> danbhfive thank you I don't belive it but it fixed something can you post that cammand again so I can copy it lol so when it happens again I can fix it lol
<joecurlee> hi all... running ubuntu 7.10 with mythtv... able to get video, but no audio. Tried playing video via VLC and was able to get some (terrible sounding) audio from /dev/dsp1
<norv> WhiteNerd: are the computers running windows or not?
<Dante123> hi all.  How do I turn off automount of a windows ntfs drive?
<joecurlee> any ideas what may be causing this?
<two_bits> joelcurlee
<joecurlee> yes
<Pricey> deniz__, http://www.kinodv.org/docbook/
<two_bits> are you running a laptop with an hda intel card?
<cicero_b> i saw this: http://pastebin.com/m6cd65677
<WhiteNerd> NORV: They are ruuning Ubuntu Desktop 7.1
<joecurlee> no running a desktop with amd 64
<deniz__> Pricey, i just came to that page!
<cicero_b> oh --  Ignore list is empty.
<danbhfive> spudratic0: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<cicero_b> sorry -- missed that
<levander> Dante123: you do it in /etc/fstab - man mount for the options you can set in there to turn off automount
<joecurlee> the audio card is integrated
<hoehaver> so i downloaded the ubuntu 7.10 desktop install which when i got to the desktop part the res was too high ( i guess) and my lcd screen said " out of range" so i downloaded the alternative cd and installed it and it does the same thing. i see the ubuntu loading screen but once the noise for the login screen plays the monitor goes out and says "out of range" how can i correct this problem?
<Starnestommy> cicero_b: try /msg nickserv register password.  Replace "password" with your password
<two_bits> joelcurlee: try upgrading to the latest version of alsa
<deniz__> Pricey, it says dv or smil file....i hage .mpg files
<CaptObvious> if I chmod a directory as 777 recursively, will any new directories created inside that directory inherit those permissions?
<levander> WhiteNerd: ssh, vnc, xdmcp are UNIX to UNIX options for remote access
<Dante123> levander is there a GUI way of turning this on or off?  I have turned a friend onto Ubuntu and need to send him simple instructions to follow for this.
<norv> WhiteNerd: okay, easiest way is to install openssh and then you can use scp, fish, etc to copy files easily
<joecurlee> two_bits: ok i'll check in to that thanks
<cicero_b> yeah, i never set a password -- so i'll do that
<levander> Dante123: I was looking a little for one earlier today.  I don't think there is, but I stopped looking before I became convinced.
<ConstyXIV> trying to run the alt installer from a usb stick, how do I get it to mount the stick as /cdrom?
<icesword> anyone use vm to virtualize macos x 10.5.1 successfully
<levander> Dante123: It seems like they would have one because they have that "Shared Folders" dialog to turn on sharing for a folder...  But, I don't think they do yet.
<Kalamansi> hello is there any way that could stop "restart" and typing "sudo ifconfig down and sudo ifconfig up"? in order to have internet I always do this all the time whenever I online... =/
<cicero_b> heck -- anyone know how to change your password in xchat without logging out??
<WhiteNerd> NORV: Is it able to be used by the computer illiterate?
<WhiteNerd> Levander: Thanks I'll use that
<darklordveynom> how do i disable the ALT menu in ubuntu?
<norv> WhiteNerd: you can set up a shortcut on the users desktop
<brazilian812> can someone help me mount a flash drive? i get an error when i plug the drive in "Cannot mount volume"
<spudratic0> thanks danbhfive that helps as I can't see as it is and my monitor is dim never become a welder you will loose your after a while no mater what you do thanks again
<levander> WhiteNerd: I think ssh is the easiest to set up, but having Samba setup is going to be the easiest for users to use.
<deniz__> Pricey, nvm its importing np
<spudratic0> sight
<joecurlee> two_bits: i have alsa-base 1.0.14-1ubuntu2 which is supposedly the latest version
<WhiteNerd> NORV: They would be able to just drag and drop the files into the shortcut right?
<norv> levander: WhiteNerd: only for windows is samba easier for users to use, really
<Dante123> so levander if I edit the fstab file- do I just comment out the drives I don't want to mount on startup by putting a # in front of the line?
<levander> norv: If you ahve samba already setup, it looks just like a regular folder on the desktop for the user
<norv> WhiteNerd: yes, or scp filename user@server, if you are teaching command line
<brazilian812> anyone? i cant mount my flash drive.  apparently an invalid mount option
<waini> any vnc-expert present?
<recon> How can I change my defualt shell to zsh?
<WhiteNerd> NOt going to teach command line, that is to advanced for the people.
<Dante123> so levander if I edit the fstab file- do I just comment out the drives I don't want to mount on startup by putting a # in front of the line?
<levander> recon: you can't, ssh isn't that kind of shell
<danbhfive> spudratic0: no problem, I;m glad that you are having success  :)
<norv> levander: can't ssh be set up like that as well?
<recon> levander: ssh? what did i say?
<hw00djohn> is there a program for ubuntu that is similar to Apple's Reason or Garage Band?
<norv> levander: or is that only a kde feature?
<root-----> guys........ what x do i have right now?
<Dante123> something like this:
<hoehaver> so i downloaded the ubuntu 7.10 desktop install which when i got to the desktop part the res was too high ( i guess) and my lcd screen said " out of range" so i downloaded the alternative cd and installed it and it does the same thing. i see the ubuntu loading screen but once the noise for the login screen plays the monitor goes out and says "out of range" how can i correct this problem?
<killown> how do I to get restricted drivers or programs on apt-get?
<ConstyXIV> "mount: Mounting /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom failed: No such device"
<joecurlee> i'm guessing i'm screwed?
<danbhfive> root-----: u thunj there is only one kind of x
<WhiteNerd> Lastly, On the server machine of this do I have to set up OpenSSH also?
<norv> recon: you go into /etc/passwd and change the /bin/bash to /bin/zsh or etc
<brazilian812> Does no one really know how to get a flash drive mounted if i get a Cannot MOunt Volume error?
<recon> norv: k, thanks.
<Thorsten11> what norv said
<Dante123> so levander if I edit the fstab file- do I just comment out the drives I don't want to mount on startup by putting a # in front of the line? like this:
<levander> Dante123: commenting out the line doesn't just turn automount off, it also turns off the ability to mount it via a simple 'mount /dev/xxx' command.  You have to do the whole 'mount /dev/xxx /mnt/xxx' and any other necessary options on that command  - which may be fine for you
<root-----> danbhfive whats the name
<norv> recon: MAKE SURE you can access things properly with root or another admin user, or you will lock yourself out
<TraceGreen> Hello, are there any ways to create a bootable fat32 filesystem in linux?
<danbhfive> root-----: xserver-xorg ?
<root-----> whats the package name for that
<Dante123> # UUID=C654A0BD54A0B19B /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<joecurlee> also: all other audio works perfectly. I'm assuming it could be my capture card that is screwing up, but the fact i was able to get audio via vlc gives me hope
<root-----> danbhfive ok
<spudratic0> Is there a way to magnafiy my log files of chats lol so I don't have to put my forehead to the monitor when I read them
<recon> norv: i can.
<danbhfive> root-----: what are you trying to do?
<TraceGreen> I tried mkdosfs, but it failed
 * root----- thanks all for the fish :)
<root-----> danbhfive jsut knowing
<root-----> bye :)
<levander> recon: norv I thought the question was like changing your login shell so that instead of it being like bash, it would be like ssh?  ssh is used to connect to remote machines, on the machine you connect to, you get a login shell
<brazilian812> Anyone? a little helpxors over here is needed
<levander> if you make that login shell ssh, the ssh is going to try to login to another machine
<Agent_bob> ok how to copy the .vob files from the dvd to the hd ?
<prasanna> hey guys, i was able to mount it, used a force command
<recon> levander: i never said anything abut ssh. i just wanted to change it on the local machine.
<bobbob1016> I'm running Gutsy, what would be the best way to record a sound that is playing on my computer?  I'm looking for a digital way, not headphones into mic jack, if I can avoid it.
<norv> levander: recon: no, it was 'zsh'
<joecurlee> any other suggestions for getting audio to play in mythtv ?
<Dante123> I'm not sure I understand levander.  My friend has a DellRecovery partition that gets automounted.  We would like to get rid of that particular partition from mounting at all.  How do we do this simply?
<Agent_bob> [00000276] access_file access error: read failed (Input/output error)
<prasanna> my question is, now i wanna format it, i might install windows later on so just wonder whats the best format i should format it to so that both linux and windows would use without a problem
<WhiteNerd> NORV: thanks for all the help. Great guy.
<recon> norv: also, is there any way to verify zsh is actually running in stead of bash?
<levander> recon: My bad, I misread zsh as ssh.  I think the command to change your default shell is just "chsh" - let me check.
<two_bits> joecurlee: did upgrading alsa not work?
<danbhfive> Dante123: try editing /etc/fstab and #commenting out the line that mounts it
<danbhfive> prasanna: fat32
<levander> recon: I checked, just 'chsh' and answer questions to change it.
<prasanna> does fat32 have draw backs?
<recon> levander: ok, thanks.
<norv> recon: i think it's different enough just to look at the prompt. but use 'who' and that'll also show it
<prasanna> like speed and performance?
<Dante123> okay danbhfive....that will just affect that one partition...not say the sda1 partition we still want mounted
<joecurlee> two_bits: correct, i'm already up to date with version 1.0.14-1ubuntu2
<norv> recon: yeah chsh is probably safer than messing around in passwd
<danbhfive> Dante123: its up to you, fstab controls all, so don't mess it up!!
<joecurlee> at least that's according to synaptic
<two_bits> joecurlee
<Agent_bob> prasanna yes.  file size limit 2g  no permissions bit on the fs  and generally not suited for linux
<joecurlee> yes
<Dante123> danbhfive..u got me scared cause its my friends computer.
<prasanna> so what should i format it to?
<two_bits> joecurlee: The latest 1.0.16. I used to have no sound, installing that fixed it
<prasanna> the drive is 120 gigs, so it will be holding a lot of info, regularly accessed
<danbhfive> Dante123: well, opening the file should scare you, just be careful what you edit, and don't delete, just #comment out with #
<joecurlee> two_bits: thanks... synaptic needs to be refreshed :)
<dsmith_> two_bits: reinstalling alsa?
<danbhfive> Dante123: *should NOT scare you
<Agent_bob> prasanna ext3     windows can access ext# fs also with a special (free) driver.
<prasanna> ok perfect
<Dante123> okay danbhfive I will only comment out lines...no editing or deleting.
<prince_jammys> Dante123: place a # at the very beginning of the line
<two_bits> dmsmith_: upgrading alsa, actually
<prasanna> and ext3 performs well too?
<Dante123> And just the line that has to do with those partitions
<Agent_bob> yes
<prince_jammys> Dante123: correct
<prasanna> thank you, appreciate it
<Dante123> such as Dellrecovery etc.
<Dante123> Thanks for the help.
<Powerking89670> Okay, I know normally in a dual-boot you should install windows first, but lets say I want to install windows on an already working linux box, how would I go about fixing my MBR...
<norv> Dante123: it's not like editing the master boot record, you can always redo it
<Dante123> One last thing.  How can i create a launcher on desktop to open a terminal, switch to a directory, and run a command?
<deniz__> how long does it take on average to import a 26.2mb file in kino?
<Agent_bob> Dante123 shell script
<deniz__> on a 3 ghz cpu
<deniz__> p4
<norv> Powerking89670: use a live CD, chroot in, and re-run grub or lilo
<demon_spork> When I installed Ubuntu, it was /dev/sda3, but I had an empty space right in front of it. I then made a partition on that space, which changed ubuntu's partition to /dev/sda4. I managed to sort this out in menu.lst, but every time the kernel updates, it rewrites those opetions in menu.lst to (hd0,2) rather than the (hd0,3) that it changed to. How do I prevent it from changing that?
<prasanna> anyone here know of an music player that utilizes coverflow of album art? i saw what the ipod touch cna do and i just love the concept. linux being opensource i just figured there must be something that  does something similar to that, no?
<Dante123> Agent_bob how do you create one of those
<Dante123> just a text editor
<Agent_bob> Dante123  in a text editor
<Dante123> So would this work:  terminal
<Dante123> cd Desktop
<Dante123> cd CODSERVER
<Agent_bob> Dante123 something like     cd /some/dir ;exec some command --with args
<Dante123> codserver
<two_bits> joecurlee: what soundcard are you using?
<anzan> prasanna, there's something called Jukebox I think which does coverflow and works with your media app.
<prasanna> i read songbird might do it, but can anyone confirm?
<joecurlee> two_bits: i feel like an idiot, but i can't figure out how to upgrade alsa... synaptic is saying the version above, and apt-get didn't work
<joecurlee> any suggestions?
<prasanna> jukebox? ok let me google it
<Agent_bob> Dante123   you can make a link to your script and have it open in a terminal.
<Dante123> okay...how is this look:  cd /som/dir; exec codserver
<joecurlee> two_bit: just saw your question: it's an on board with my amd64
<two_bits> joecurlee: synaptic won't do it, you have to do it manually from the console... fortunately, i have written a script that does just that
<Dante123> its for my kids to start the call of duty server
<prasanna> anzan would you have a link? cant seem to find it on google
<kplaxmaster> how do i get the flash player for 7.10 x64?
<prince_jammys> Dante123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292874
<joecurlee> the mother board is an m2a-vm hdmi
<kplaxmaster> it wasn't pushed up to the repo was it?
<Agent_bob> Dante123 when you save your shell script.  put it some place you wont accidently delete it    mkdir -p $HOME/bin   <<< maybe  put it in ~/bin  and make it executable.      it's real simple.
<Dante123> thanks all for your help with these things
<joecurlee> two_bits: how do i get the script?
<kplaxmaster> can anyone help me get the flash-plugin working for 7.10 on x64 arch?
<two_bits> joecurlee: /msg me and we'll talk
<haxit> Hello, I need some help please.
<prince_jammys> Dante123: the link answers half of your question (start in a directory) -- you have to look in "man gnome-terminal" to see how to invoke your command in the launcher
<Agent_bob> [00000276] access_file access error: read failed (Input/output error)
<two_bits> joecurlee: however, in order for this to work, we need to know your soundcard...
<TurtleOfDoom> !ask | HaXiT
<ubotu> HaXiT: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HaXiT> I have another 100gb partition, how can i add it on the my current partition?
<TurtleOfDoom> HaXiT: what do you mean by add it on?
<Agent_bob> HaXiT mount it some where
<two_bits> joecurlee: go into a console and type "aplay -l " without the quotes, and tell me the output
<HaXiT> Agent_bob: i don't want to do that every time i log in
<joecurlee> two_bits: the motherboard is asus m2a-vm hdmi
<joecurlee> looking for sound card info now
<Agent_bob> HaXiT that's what the file system table is for
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: what type of partition?
<root-----> nomasteryoda when i go to consoleonly and type startx . it starts it good. but at regular boot , after giving username/pwd. i only see mouch . wallpaper and a console. no kde. why?   i only see kde in good if i select 'kde' from sessions while giving username pwd. is any thing wrong? (provided that i already have installed xorg)
<Agent_bob> HaXiT /etc/fstab
<root-----> prince_jammys ^
<HaXiT> its formated to ext3
<HaXiT> ?
<spudratic0> One last question what is the room to just shoot the breeze
<icesword> anyone use virtualbox to virtualize macos x 10.5.1 successfully
<vix> how do I reinstall grub in the live cd mode?
<Agent_bob> !grub > vix
<TurtleOfDoom> !fstab | HaXiT
<vix> i get an error saying "Cant boot operating system" at boot.
<icesword> !grub | vix
<ubotu> HaXiT: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubotu> vix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: ok to automount it , a line has to be added to the file /etc/fstab .. i can help you with that
<Areslp> can anyone tell me what's the default apt souces.list is ?
<HaXiT> Ok, thanks :) How do i do that prince?
<booferbill> hello
 * TurtleOfDoom waves hi
<icesword> !source.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.lst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<booferbill> need a little help
<endo> I want to hook my computer up to my LCD TV through VGA but when I do, the tv says unsupported mode, how can I fix this?!
 * root----- wiats
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: first, we need to know the device.  it is in the form of /dev/something ..  do you know what the device is for this partition?
<spudratic0> ubotu what is the main chat room to talk to other ubuntu users
<TurtleOfDoom> booferbill: feel free to just ask the question
<LjL> spudratic0: what do you think?
<kplaxmaster> how do i get the flash player for 7.10 x64? can anyone help me or is the only place to get the fix on launchpad?
<lordmorgoth> hey guys, i just want to know since i started using linux n ubuntu i really missed itunes. amarok is nice but the integration within the GTK gnome is messed up i can't even change the theme. any other programs that can rival amarok n itumes ?
<WarBird__> endo: the TV probably doesnt support the resolution, so try changing it
<spudratic0> LjL i don't know what to think lol
<anthony> spudratic0: For support, this one.  For chatting, #ubuntu-offtopic
<spudratic0> antony thanks
<booferbill> i just put ubuntu server 7.10 on my laptop and went through all the install steps and when i reloaded the laptop it said PANIC: CPU too old for kernel
<HaXiT> "/media/disk"
<two_bits> joecurlee: you can find your sound card information by typing "aplay -l" into the console
<endo> WarBird__: I tried that, did the lowest one and it doesn't work. The login screen comes up but as soon as I boot into gnome it goes unsupported mode
<icesword> Areslp, less /etc/apt/source.lst
<joecurlee> ok checking
<booferbill> do i need to try to find an older version
<__Oz__> feh
<TurtleOfDoom> booferbill: is there a reason you're trying to use server instead of desktop?
<icesword> anyone use virtualbox to virtualize macos x 10.5.1 successfully
<AdamNess> ooc
<vix> Agent_bob, thanks but thats for restoring grub after a windows installation.. is that the same as reinstalling the whole grub?
<DianaIsGod> how do I set my DNS to 4.2.2.2 where it will stay? Everytime I set it it changes back the next time I restart my computer
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: type the following in a terminal: sudo fdisk -l  ---- what devices (/dev/blah) are ext3?
<bohu> hey y'all
<norv> does anyone know a way to replace the gtk file chooser or gnome file chooser (slightly less important) with KDE's, so I get kio-slaves everywhere?
<vix> cause the problem isnt windows, its the grub itself.
<Agent_bob> root----- the symlink /usr/bin/x-session-manager   or something like that    controls what startx starts.    or either what ?dm starts...  one or the other.   anyway   readlink -f /usr/bin/x-<hit the tab key for a list>
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> DianaIsGod: that's a good question... my solution was to disable resolvconf and network-manager, but that's hardly a recommended way
<WarBird__> endo: then I don't know, sorry. Maybe you could try using different video drivers
<booferbill> yes i currently bought a internet game that runs on LAMP and my programmer friend said it is best if i can get the server version so i know how to deal with server level problems that may arise in the game
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: /dev/sda1-5
<Kalamansi> I'm having trouble installing it into parallels for mac.  It requires a disk image?
<endo> I want to hook my computer up to my LCD TV through VGA but when I do, the tv says unsupported mode, how can I fix this?!
<Agent_bob> root----- i can't be more specific about that right now.  i don't have x installed.
<root-----> Agent_bob ok
<joecurlee> two_bits: card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog] Subdevices: 1/1 Deubdevice #0: subdevice #0"
<two_bits> joecurlee: my guess is that if it's integrated it's going to be an "HDA" something or other?
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: you mean /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 ... thru 5 ?
<DianaIsGod> LjL could you walk me through that?
<HaXiT> sda1 is boot
<DianaIsGod> pm?
<joecurlee> two_bits: card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog] Subdevices: 1/1 Deubdevice #0: subdevice #0"
<HaXiT> ya
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: ya
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: one of those is the partition you want to mount
<joecurlee> two_bits: so yea, hda
<natlinuxnewb> endo:  can you further describe the situation?
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: type ::    cat /etc/fstab  and pastebin the contents.  do you know how to pastebin?
<LjL> DianaIsGod, i'm not sure i quite remember what i did exactly. but it was most likely along the lines of sudo apt-get remove resolvconf network-manager (if i recall correctly, both are just recommended packages, not dependencies of ubuntu-desktop, so APT shouldn't complain too much).
<endo> natlinuxnewb: I plug my computer into the tv via vga. the login screen comes up and then right when I boot into gnome the tv displays unsupported mode
<two_bits> joecurlee: my guess is that it's an HDA Intel card, which is notorious for problems... theres actually an entire entry in the wiki on how to get sound from it. I solved mine by upgrading from alsa 1.0.14 to 1.0.16
<endo> natlinuxnewb: i've tried messing with the resolutions, no luck...even the refresh rate...I can't figure it out
<two_bits> so that what i recommend for you
<prince_jammys> !paste | HaXiT
<ubotu> HaXiT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: ya
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: i know
<natlinuxnewb> What model and serial number is your tv?
<DianaIsGod> hmmm, is there any other way to keep the DNS saved without killing those packages?
<joecurlee> two_bits: np i'll upgrade but I'm not seeing where to do this from, also i don't think it's intel as this is an amd board
<Kalamansi> hello I'm having trouble installing it into parallels for mac.  It requires a disk image?
<joecurlee> two_bits: also I'm getting audio just fine from all other sources
<natlinuxnewb> endo And what do you mean via vga? the rca plugs?
<two_bits> joecurlee: I am using an AMD board too, strangely enough
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56681/
<two_bits> joecurlee: oh? just not from mythTV?
<joecurlee> two_bits: that's weird about the board... yes mythtv is basically the only trouble spot right now
<heartsblood> how would one go about playing *.rm files?
<endo> natlinuxnewb: no, no RCA's...straight VGA
<endo> natlinuxnewb: http://tv.rca.com/en-US/ModelDetail.html?MN=L32WD23&nav=BySize&PC=Large
<unagi> what do i do if wireless is my only way of connecting to the internet but the wireless doesnt obviously work out of the box on the live cd
<heartsblood> every time I open the file I get an error saying "Couldn't find a realvideo shared library for version 4"
<BigDaddy> hello
<unagi> or is there a way to enable the wireless without using the media button
<endo> natlinuxnewb: RCA- L32WD23
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: is the partition currently mounted?
<Agent_bob> DianaIsGod yes.    i don't remember which script is giving you the trouble but i do remember how to find out.      sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf     and reboot.   it will cause something to complain about not being able to change /etc/resolv.conf   :)
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: yes
<joecurlee> two_bits: in mythtv video and remote control work fine etc. and audio works from all other sources, but mythtv will not play any sound from live tv
<natlinuxnewb> endo ah. you mean the monitor cable?
<endo> yeah! :)
<endo> natlinuxnewb: yeah, thats exactly what I mean
<natlinuxnewb> endo gotcha
<two_bits> joecurlee: maybe i can't help you then, as I had no sound at ALL... still, i guess it's worth a shot... first, though, have you checked your volume sliders?
<joecurlee> two_bits: but I'm guessing you're right about alsa... i just have to figure out how to get it upgraded
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: type :   mount    and pastebin
<renato> hello
<endo> natlinuxnewb: I gave you the wrong link actually! http://tv.rca.com/en-US/ModelDetail.html?MN=L32WD250&nav=BySize&PC=Large
<natlinuxnewb> endo I havent had personal experience with it but lets try to figure it out together?
<endo> that is the right one
<joecurlee> two_bits: yea I've cranked everything up to max
<__Oz__> r e n a t o
<Agent_bob> DianaIsGod uh  you need to make that boot, a nosplash boot
<endo> natlinuxnewb: i've got the patients
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56682/
<renato> yes
<Agent_bob> so you can read the error message
<endo> natlinuxnewb: through MSG?
<natlinuxnewb> endo so what have you tried so far?
<renato> I'm from Brazil
<endo> can I msg?
<natlinuxnewb> yup
<natlinuxnewb> endo if you are registered
<Agent_bob> so how do i get around this >>> [00000276] access_file access error: read failed (Input/output error)
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: it doesnt seem to be mounted.
<two_bits> joecurlee: I could send you the script i made...
<HaXiT> well its mounted :S
<deniz__> im trying to import .mpg files with kino but it wont work, it trys to and tries for a long time until it just doesnt work
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: oh sorry, i see it now it's /dev/sda1
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: do you want a ss?
<unagi> i think my wireless card works its just not turned on because this laptop doesnt have a hard switch, how do i turn it on without the switch
<HaXiT> sda1 is my main hd
<HaXiT> for boot which has ubuntu
<endo> natlinuxnewb: AH CRAP
<endo> natlinuxnewb: not regged.
<HaXiT> this one has nothing
<endo> natlinuxnewb: it gets to the login screen and displays fine on the TV, then when I login to gnome it goes blank
<endo> natlinuxnewb:  and the tv displays unsupported mode
<endo> natlinuxnewb: i've tried messing with the resolution, and the refresh rate..both dont affect it to my knowledge
<natlinuxnewb> endo: tried all the resolutions and refreshes?
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: i think /dev/sda2 is your main disk .. the output shows /dev/sda1 mounted on /media/disk
<renato> ow caramba
<HaXiT> oh
<HaXiT> :S really
<HaXiT> kk
<renato> conversa comigo porra
<endo> natlinuxnewb: not all of them, but most...the smaller ones
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: check it out
<Technoid_India> Hi evryone here !!!
<endo> natlinuxnewb: maybe I should set it to what its recommended on the page for the TV
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: ok i see it
<mrpockets> how does one force quit an app like Firefox?
<jrib> !br | renato
<ubotu> renato: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<two_bits> joecurlee: there is a page on hda intel cards here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<root-----> i had mad a backup of my os by g4l and i have the image file. i just want to overwrite the home directory with the home directory of that backup . how can i do it?
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: ok so we got that.  now you need to create a folder where this partition will be mounted
<joecurlee> two_bits: cool thanks!
<jrib> mrpockets: click the X about 10 times, or type 'xkill' in a terminal and then click on firefox
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi: Mounting a new hard-drive I get this error: sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/Hactor
<RootyRootRootW00> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: ok :)
<mrpockets> HAHA
<mrpockets> thanks
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: do :   sudo mkdir /media/name_you_want
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: tried specifying the filesystem?
<hw00djohn> i've searched the forums for the type of program i'm looking for but to no avail.  I'm looking for a music creation suite with pre-loaded tracks for many instruments...ease of use is not a huge factor, my buddy and i just want to start putting some beats together
<natlinuxnewb> endo: try that. brb my little girls has just put feltpens into the loo
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: ok
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib it is fat32, how do I do that?
<jrib> !vfat > RootyRootRootW00 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Technoid_India> can anyone help me...
<endo> natlinuxnewb: haha, no worries.
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: what's the name?
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | Technoid_India
<endo> how can I set my resolution through command?
<ubotu> Technoid_India: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HaXiT> extra
<two_bits> joecurlee: or you could go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: extra
<endo> how can I set my resolution through command?
<joecurlee> cool... just found this as well concerning drivers: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: any special permissions you want to set?
<HaXiT> prince_jammys:
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: no
<endo> how do I change my resolution through the command?
<two_bits> actually, joecurlee: follow the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto. They're better and more general
<bloodhacker> hey guys whats up
<Technoid_India> k....i have ubuntu installed on my worstation pc....n im planning to install it on my older pc wid very low config (P4 - 128Mb Ram - 40Gb Harddrive)....i just wanna ask will it really work on my old pc...
<bloodhacker> i am kinds new to this
<joecurlee> two_bits: ok trying now
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: i have to go soon :(
<natlinuxnewb> endo: any luck with that resolution?
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: ok do this::    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: ok
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: the processor on that PC should be fine, hard drive is fine, the ? is ram.
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: opened the file, right?
<HaXiT> yes
<N6REJ> test
<endo> natlinuxnewb: how can I change my resolution through command? it's not listed through system > preferences > screen resolution
 * N6REJ test
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: paste the following line in the file
<endo> the resolution that I need to be on
<IndyGunFreak> !test | N6REJ
<N6REJ> hmmmmmmmmm
<ubotu> N6REJ: Failed.
<endo> natlinuxnewb: which is 1366x768
<jrib> !resolution > endo (read the private message from ubotu)
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: /dev/sda1       /media/extra    ext3         defaults   0       0
<natlinuxnewb> endo: are you going through Command atm?
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: so..should i install ubuntu on my old pc...i will use this pc for surfing-word processing-php web devlopment only...
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: and save it
<HaXiT> ok
<natlinuxnewb> endo: Heres what a part of the manual says... Viewing Devices Connected to Your TV
<natlinuxnewb> To view devices connected to your TV, press the INPUT button to toggle through the
<natlinuxnewb> inputs. Choose the input name that matches the input of the device you connected. Your
<natlinuxnewb> choices are VID1, VID2, CMP1, CMP2, VGA, HDMI1, and HDMI2.
<HaXiT> thanks
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: i will assign 2gb swap..will this work for me ???
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: now type umount /media/disk
<__Oz__> Technooid India: won't you need photoshop? If so, you probably don't want to do that.  You need photoshop.
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: is that all? thanks a lot, are you gonna be on tomorrow, cuz i need some help with my ssh
<endo> natlinuxnewb: yup, I set it to VGA
<natlinuxnewb> Endo: have yo uchanged the TV input to vga?
<natlinuxnewb> ok
<onemike> hey i have a  problem with my nfts hard drive can anyone help me out
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: its still low on memory, and it probably won't install from the Live CD, you'll need the alternate install CD
<prince_jammys> HaXiT:  sudo
 * sdsheeks smiles.  Finally was able to get my wireless card working.
<HaXiT> ya
<HaXiT> ofcourse :P
<jrib> !ask | onemike
<ubotu> onemike: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<natlinuxnewb> endo: do you have a normal monitor?
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: thanks man :)
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: sudo mount /media/extra
<N6REJ> !flash
<two_bits> onemike: what's your problem
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<HaXiT> yay ^^
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: i will be usin the alternate cd only...
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: done. now will automount
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: thank
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: will ubuntu run on my system !!!
<Dirty> Hey guys I'm pretty new to this stuff I've never even heard of ubuntu past two days ago and now both my systems are ubuntu
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: np
<Dirty> I had some minor problems, but I managed to fix them without bothering anyone
<Dirty> anyone know where i can read about command line?
<HaXiT> prince_jammys: ttyl :P ill see you tomorrow if your on
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: i don't know,
<jrib> !cli > dirty (read the private message from ubotu)
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: bye
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: a lot of things go into whether it will work or not..,
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: so should i give it a try ???
<HaXiT> quick question, how do i reset my session
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: thats up to you..., i would,l but thats me..
<onemike> ok i have a ntfs secondary internal hard drive and when i delete stuff it doesnt free up any space
<smile> hello~~
<prince_jammys> HaXiT: don't know what you mean ... log out and back in?
<smile> iam china boy linux fans
<HaXiT> ok
<smile> hello
<HaXiT> thanks :)
<HaXiT> bye bye
<__Oz__> china boy linux fans?
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: but you're at the very bottom on minimum sys. requirements
<smile> :D
<jrib> onemike: check your Trash
<smile> hi ~ OZ
<prince_jammys> hi china boy
 * zmcbb30_ 中国频道请使用中文
<onemike> jrib: its empty
<smile> hi ~
<jjt009> hello
<jjt009> anyone here
<smile> 哦,
<__Oz__> !chinese | zmcbb30
<ubotu> zmcbb30: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> !cn | smile, zmcbb30_
<ubotu> smile, zmcbb30_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<smile> 这个不是E文的吗?
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: i just wanted to confirm if the 2gb swap partiton work instead of upgrading my ram...(coz sd rams r rare)
<jjt009> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jjt009> ubotu:how is it going?
<jrib> onemike: is there a .Trash* on the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: actually you can find them on Ebay for next to nothing(iv'e gotten them around $7 before), but if you're in India, that could be an issue.
<N6REJ> test
<onemike> yes
<smile> 哦,知道了,I SEE, thank !!
<Jangari> Technoid_India: i don't think the swap partition quite works like that
<onemike> jrib: yes
<jrib> onemike: and instide there is nothing?
<onemike> jrib: no there is files in it
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: thats not the issue...
<Jangari> tel you what's rare, it seems, ddr1 ram!
<jrib> onemike: delete them?
<natlinuxnewb> endo wb
<endo> WOW
<endo> that command just set me back
<endo> not what I was looking for
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: ok, i'm just saying, sdram can be found, quite cheap.
<IndyGunFreak> over here anyways
<natlinuxnewb> endo which command?
<endo> the one that someone gave me
<endo> I forget who it was now
<onemike> jrib: i just did still didnt work
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: ya thats true...so i need to ubgrade my ram ???
<jrib> onemike: how are you determining that?
<endo> natlinuxnewb: we need to figure out how to set the resolution to the right one
<endo> I think that will fix the problem
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: *I* would.., cuz like i said, that 128mb, you're on the very bottom, and if your system is accessing swap w/ regularity, your system is gonna be slow as a snail
<smile>  谁会中文吗??
<natlinuxnewb> endo. You considered vga to RCA (or other methods) adaptors?
<onemike> when i go to properties it says the hard drive is full but there should be close to 100GB free
<__Oz__> Technoid_India: if anything, install Xubuntu.
<icesword> smile, u ?
<jrib> endo: the wiki page tells you how to set custom resolutions.  You need to be more specific as to what you are trying to do, what you did, and what the result was
<__Oz__> It's the only thing which will work OK with that tiny amt. of ram.
<endo> natlinuxnewb: nah, want to stay away
<smile> I ?
<icesword> smile, from china
<endo> jrib: no problem...can you link me to how I can set my own custom resolution brother? :)
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: one morr question...i have read somewher ther is a special version of ubuntu called ubuntu studio...
<smile> YES
<endo> natlinuxnewb: that is me, yes!
<jrib> !resolution > endo (read the private message from ubotu)
<Devourer> Where is the include folder by default for gcc?
<onemike> jrib: when i go to properties it says the hard drive is full but there should be close to 100GB free
<smile> china
<doku> can someone tell me the best method of recovering data from an ide hdd
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: its special all right.
<dannyboy> how do i edit my grub conf file?
<endo> jrib: just tells me how to restart x
<icesword> smile, #ubuntu-cn
<jrib> endo: click on the link
<Technoid_India> __Oz__: Xubuntu is a variant of ubuntu ???
<smile> i like EN ,:D
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: yes.., you coul try Xubuntu.., its kinda like Gnome.
<icesword> dannyboy, what is wrong
<jrib> dannyboy: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: http://www.xubuntu.org   i'd actually forgotten about it.
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: so wher can i get this ubuntu studio....
<__Oz__> Technoid_India: yes, and it's ideal for low-memory applications.
<endo> jrib: duh, thanks :P
<endo> I just need to set my resolution to 1366x768
<DG19075> xubuntu|Technoid_india
<dannyboy> icesword: im trying to locate my grub.conf so i can edit it
<jrib> onemike: use 'du -sh /path/to/mounted/partition' to determine the used space
<__Oz__> keep going, endo.  Keep going!
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: no clue, i don't mess with it.. but Xubuntu is a good suggestion, id' forgotten about it.
<icesword> smile, your english seems very good,how do you do that
<__Oz__> xubuntu | Technoid_India
<__Oz__> !xubuntu | Technoid_India
<ubotu> Technoid_India: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<prince_jammys> !ubuntustudio | Technoid_India
<ubotu> Technoid_India: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dannyboy> icesword: because when i load ubuntu i have to type in special booting options everytime
<joecurlee> two_bits: trying to configure alsa-utils and getting error "this packages requires a curses library"
<joecurlee> two_bits: any ideas?
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: __Oz__: does xubuntu have a gnome interface like ubuntu !!1
<two_bits> joecurlee: sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: no, it uses Gnome
<onemike> jrib: ok i reloaded it and .trash came back and when i opened the folder and delete everything again it worked is there anyway to delete stuff without having to go through all that again
<__Oz__> technoid: no
<joecurlee> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: no, i tuses Xfce, instead of gnome..
<__Oz__> Technoid_India: it uses Xcfe.  But it is similar to how ubunut/gnome works.
<jrib> onemike: in  edit -> preferences -> behavior  you can setup a Delete command to bypass the trash
<__Oz__> Xubuntu is a nice, lightweight OS.  Actually, with 128mb of RAM, Technoid_India, you might want to go with Puppy Linux.
<Devourer> Where can I edit my sound options such as computer beep?
<endo> __Oz__: this is tough
<N6REJ> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: go to http://www.xubuntu.org and look at the screenshots, they're similar, but not exactly
<onemike> jrib ok thank you
<__Oz__> Unfortunately, the epidemic "tiny fonts problem" and lack of built-in VNC support make Xubuntu an incomplete offering.
<IndyGunFreak> !flashissue | N6REJ if you're using Gutsy....
<ubotu> N6REJ if you're using Gutsy....: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<__Oz__> I really like what Xubuntu is supposed to be.  It's just not there yet...
<dannyboy_> where is the grub.conf located?
<endo> jrib: I followed the link..I just dont know how im going to run these commands with my tv hooked up and no display to see anything
<jrib> dannyboy: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Technoid_India> k THANX EVERYONE HERE !!!
<rsa_md5> I forgot to select a save location for qtorrent and instead selected auto save......now i cant find the downloaded files
<IndyGunFreak> __Oz__: i like it.., i use it on an old PC i have
<N6REJ_> how do you turn off ignore in chatzilla?
<root------> i made a backup file by g4l . now  i just want to overwrite the home directory . how can i do it?
<icesword> why not use xchat
<jrib> endo: borrow a monitor and set up ssh?
<prince_jammys> root------: why are you overwriting your home?
<N6REJ_> i will it I can get it to work right.... I dont'want to see all the loginś and out
<endo> I have a monitor and a TV
<N6REJ_> and no sound alerts so far
<Technoid_India> i would like to introduce to a new multi protocol messenger.... checkout this link >>> www.digsby.com <<< :);-)
<endo> but, i'd need two computers wouldn't I in order to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: uh, so turn that feature off.
<root------> prince_jammys want the same configs and setings
<jrib> endo: you have no display on the monitor?
<booferbill> need a little help with ubuntu server 7.1
<endo> yeah, display on my monitor right now
<jrib> endo: I don't understand the problem
<endo> but, the monitor and the TV both use VGA
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: how?
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: you set the sound options manually, its pretty easy.. but i prefer xchat-gnome..
<endo> so I can't run the autodetect scripts while the tv is hooked up
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: i think thats what i using let me look
<endo> and that is what I need to do
<dannyboy_> where is grub.conf located?
<smile> My English is not good .. I just want to learn English.
<endo> but, I get no display on the tv
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: if you're using xchat-gnome, then setting up sound is easy
<natlinuxnewb> endo: what is your graphics card?
<endo> natlinuxnewb: ATI Raiden 9600
<jrib> smile: this channel is for help with ubuntu.  You can get help with english in ##english
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: yeah i am, i have xchat-gnome and xchat-gnome-common
<joecurlee> two_bits: holy crap
<SecretLine> laggggggggggg
<endo> natlinuxnewb: ATI Raideon 9600
<joecurlee> two_bits: i guess my sound wasn't working for real this whole time
<banananana> so, is it ok to remove ubuntu-desktop? there are a lot of things I don't need on my eeepc
<two_bits> joecurlee: It works? It exploded?
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: ok, are you here under xchat-gnome, or chatzilla.
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: both
<root------> prince_jammys want the same configs and setings
<smile> Who is Domino download the linux address?
<two_bits> joecurlee: oh it works then
<joecurlee> two_bits: didn't test mythtv yet but i had login music for the first time
<joecurlee> lol
<natlinuxnewb> endo: Pal or NTSC TV?
<prince_jammys> root------: the same settings as what?
<endo> NTSC
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: the chatzilla one is hiding everything :(
<SecretLine> someone knows how to make ATI radeon x300 take more than 1500 fps?
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: ok, and you want xchat-gnome to hide everything?
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: someone told me to type /ignore *!*@* and I did :(
<joecurlee> two_bits: hmmm no sound via mythtv still
<ComradeMirror> I have a question
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: no, just conference mode
<ComradeMirror> what is super tab?
<safiyyah> videos online not loading from this site,http://www.ninjavideo.net/ .. what is missing?
<natlinuxnewb> endo: check this out. http://www.nabble.com/TV-out-through-VGA--ATI-X1400-with-fglrx-driver-td14787605.html
<__Oz__> N6REJ: you fly?
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: i think i have it set temporarily
<Pricey> ComradeMirror, the windows key + the tab key
<ComradeMirror> ah
<ComradeMirror> thanks
<N6REJ_> __Oz__ close, i am a ham
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: conference mode?.. never tried that
<__Oz__> Very good.  Speak pig latin?
<Technoid_India> Hey Everyone Check this Link >>> www.digsby.com <<<
 * N6REJ_ wth you cant do a apostrophe?
<__Oz__> NO, Technoid_India
<N6REJ_> __Oz__ nope
<Technoid_India> __Oz__: just check it bro...
<two_bits> joecurlee: damn... I'm out of ideas... try /join ing #ubuntu-mythtv
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: ok I want sound from the speakers not the pc, and I want all joins and such hidden
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: why would we do that?...
 * N6REJ_ cant type cant properly :(
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: well, i know in xchat-gnome, thats easy to set.
<__Oz__> Don't try to infect our linuxes with virii, Technoid_India
<hzalai> how about endgame screensaver , on my laptop,it make busy,and crash my computer
<natlinuxnewb> endo: Read this also
<natlinuxnewb> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1041460
<smile> 	
<smile> We all come from?
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: k...its ur wish..i just wanted to do a favour..
<__Oz__> smile: we are all made of stars
<endo> THANK YOU BROTHER!!! :D
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: kk thats fine, im just used to chatzill and if xchat don´t stop filter my ´ i´m going to get mad lol
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: well, most of us don't like being spammed here.
<booferbill> does anyone know about ubuntu server
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: there's a way to do it, i jsut can't remember how.
<__Oz__> IndyGunFreak: you a handgunner or a rifle man?
<Technoid_India> __Oz__: no no...dont get me wrong...
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: ok lets just worry about xchat for now... drive on
<N6REJ_> booferbill: what about it?
<smile> what is stars ?
<Technoid_India> __Oz__: IndyGunFreak: k SORRY for that....
<IndyGunFreak> __Oz__: we'll get banned for talking that stuff here, PM me.
<N6REJ_> ubotu tell booferbill about !server
<booferbill> n6rej: need to find out what i can do to get rid of this error
<N6REJ_> !server booferbill
<root------> configs. desktop settings are gone... thts in the home folder right?. i had made a backup of all the drive. and that had the home folder that had my configs in the way i want. now i want to overrite my current home folder by that g4l backup.
<two_bits> joecurlee: I'm out of ideas. Try the folks in #ubuntu-mythtv
<booferbill> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<omar_> hey guys firefox is being a pain, while playing videos it suddenly pauses the videos, then speeds them up for a second or 2
<omar_> then goes back to normal
<omar_> and repeats
<booferbill> thank you
<omar_> any idea whats going on?
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: lol you can´t help me get sound working?
<N6REJ_> booferbill: np
<natlinuxnewb> endo: more homework :) http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-62625.html
<Pelo> omar_,  flash videos ?
<omar_> yes
<omar_> mostly ones on youtube
<IndyGunFreak> N6REJ_: sound working in what?
<N6REJ_> omar_: its not FF
<omar_> then any idea what can be causing the problem?
<Starnestommy> omar_: it's playing the video faster than it can load it
<root------> ok. how can i browse and copy compressed files containing data?
<N6REJ_> IndyGunFreak: well i´m not quite sure yet.... I KNOW i have no sound when you alert me... and I THINK i got sound now in the card itself... This is a new install of Studio
<N6REJ_> omar_: increase the buffer
<natlinuxnewb> endo: Let us know if that works
<omar_> which buffer?
<Pelo> omar_, it's pausing because it needs to fill the buffer,  the speeding up is a bit of a bug,  I suggest you pause the video when it starts downloading and play it only when the dl bar is filed up, you'll get a smoother play,  this also happens occasionnaly in windows, it isn't just FF in Linux
<N6REJ_> omar_: the video buffer
<unagi> how do you play a dvd from .iso with menus
<N6REJ_> omar_: you can tell it to dl the whole thing before it plays
<omar_> oh ok thank you guys.
<endo> natlinuxnewb: i'll post it on the forums :)
<two_bits> Is there a decent program to mount .iso files?
<Pelo> unagi, you don't , not with menues,  you unpack it and play the ..VOB files
<soulburner> anyone saavy with ushare?
<endo> thanks for the help everyone! much appriciated!!
<two_bits> a virtual drive program so to speak?
<Pelo> !iso > two_bits check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<vix> my friend installed ubuntu 7.10 x64 through alternate cd, but now he gets a blackscreen when he tries to boot ubuntu, propably cause of nvidia drivers for the system. is there any way to access the text mode?
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: frm wher i can download ubuntu studio ???
<root------> how can i browse and copy bzip2 compressed files?
<two_bits> Pelo: thanks
<unagi> Pelo: i dont really understand that........why cant you mount an iso to act like a hard dvd
<Pelo> vix, not sure there is a nvidia driver for amd64,  tell him to install the i386 version, he'll have less problems with drivers and such
<N6REJ_> Technoid_India: its on the main website.
<ComradeMirror> Is there anyway I can enable japanese
<ComradeMirror> so I can type in it?
<ComradeMirror> I need it for class x.x
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: i told you id ont' know, i don't mess with it.
<vix> Pelo, its because he got an 64 Bit processor, and also 4GB RAM.
<Pelo> !iso > unagi try it with this see if you can manage it with vlc , xine or mplayer
<omar_> sorry about this stupid question but, where exactly would I find the video buffer?
<unagi> Pelo: vlc and xine both want to open it like a folder playing the vob........is there not a way for kubuntu to see the iso like a disc
<Pelo> vix,  you can use i386 with a 64 bit processor and with 4 gb of ram no problem,  but amd64 is still lacking in propriatary driver support and in small stuff like flash and other tidbits
<Pelo> unagi, mounting the iso should see it as a volume I think
<Pelo> !iso > unagi check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<N6REJ_> Pelo: i´m using 64bit studio right now and having a flash problem, is the normal for 64bit?
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make Flash work and KEEP working? This is really pissing me off now.
<unagi> it doesnt see it as a volume Pelo it sees it as a folder
<vix> Pelo, yes I know.. but how much memory will 32bit Ubuntu use? its like 3.5GB or something?
<SystemBomber> Hello all, I have a little problem if someone can help me please. I'm running Ubuntu Server (latest v - Gutsy), its a headless machine which i SSH into, no GUI, however when I press the on/off button on the machine, it doesn't do anything.
<Pelo> N6REJ_, I beleive so ,  but I've never used 64 bit os, so I can'T confirm for sure
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: xubuntu luks like ubuntu...
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: no it doesn't
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak: its really cooool man...
<N6REJ_> SystemBomber: go into bios and turn off ALL stop on error... its probably looking for a kbd
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: if you can't see the differences in the two.. wel. but there are differences, they are just subtle
<N6REJ_> Pelo: dang it!!
<Pelo> vix, not sure i get your question,  it should be able to use all the memory you have,
<Technoid_India> IndyGunFreak:  i just saw it on www.xubuntu.com
<N6REJ_> Pelo: that means another reinstall... *sigh*
 * N6REJ_ new that would happen... FARTS
<iDivine> #join backtrack
<iDivine> ;(
<two_bits> joecurlee: any luck with mythtv?
<unagi> does anyone know how to play dvd .iso in ubuntu?
<Pelo> N6REJ_, I enjoy reinstalling ubuntu, it only takes 30 min
<IndyGunFreak> Technoid_India: well, then yo need to compare screenshots, cuz they are different..., i've used both,
<iDivine> What's the backtrack channel?..
<N6REJ_> Technoid_India: it uses the RTL kernel, that is the main diff
<killown> I have installed ubuntu gusty and install restricted modules nvidia but my card not works when I change device "nv" to "nvidia" can anyone help me?
<SystemBomber> N6REJ_, why would not having a keyboard prevent it from starting the shutdown sequence when i press the on/off button?
<pocketdrummer> !flash
<N6REJ_> Pelo: yeah, just gets old lol
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> N6REJ_, just put your /home flolder on a seperate partiton and you will recover all you settings
<Djerodek> Hello, I'm looking to run an Ubuntu Live CD and I'm running into trouble
<N6REJ_> SystemBomber: because its a failure in the post test.  You have to tell the bios to ignore those failures, its ez to do just take 5 sec
<Djerodek> Anyone know anything about running it on an HP laptop?
<Pelo> Djerodek, explain the trouble
<SystemBomber> N6REJ, but it starts up fine.
<vix> Pelo, cause windows 32 bit, doesnt use all memory if you have 4GB, just in x64 windows.
<N6REJ_> Pelo: yeah, well this is a clean install so really nbd
<Technoid_India> Djerodek: ???
<SystemBomber> N6REJ_*
<vix> Pelo, I dont know how Ubuntu uses it.
<Pelo> Djerodek, details are better then just asking for someone with knowledge of your model
<Djerodek> When I run the AMD 64-bit ubuntu install on my pavillion dv6308ca it hangs
<Pelo> vix,  linux isn'T windows
<Djerodek> When it tries to install th drivers it hangs
<Djerodek> No more CD activity and no more progress
<Pelo> Djerodek, use the i386 version unless you have actual need of 64 bit system,  you'll have less problems iwth dirvers and tibits like flash
<Pelo> Djerodek, what video card does your comp have ?
<Djerodek> nVidia 6150go
<vix> Pelo, I know, but 32 bit operating system is the same i think.
<Djerodek> And I figured the i386 might be a better idea, so I started downloading it before coming here, but I decided to come on to check, just in case
<N6REJ_> back in a while after i reinstall
<unagi> does ubuntu  not know how to play .iso dvds?
<Pelo> Djerodek, it you are using an nvidia card you might want to get the alternate install cd ,
<Pelo> unagi, check in the forum
<pocketdrummer> Is the 64-bit Flash just buggy or something? Does anyone know?
<matt____> Hello everyone. I've written a tutorial on ripping a DVD to and iPod. I want it to be as easy as possible, so if you would be interested in going over this with me and telling me if you have ran into anything that isn't right or could use improvement, please take a look at this: http://linuxhack3r.com/ipod.html Suggestions can go the email at the bottom of the page, or you can personally email me and we can AIM or something to really
<matt____> http://linuxhack3r.com/ipod.html
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | pocketdrummer
<ubotu> pocketdrummer: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Djerodek> nVidia doesn't work with the livecd?
<Pelo> Djerodek, depends on the model
<Ububegin> how can i combine the commands ... **cd** and **ls** together...
<vix> Pelo, thnx anyway for your tip. I recommend him to try 32 bits instead now.
<Pelo> Ububegin, cd /patch && ls
<zorce> hello Pelo and vix reinstalling in progress
<Pelo> Ububegin, I meant path , not patch
<Djerodek> Thanks to everyone, I'll give it a shot
<mike_> hi all i just installed mysql can someone help me start it
<omar_> can't figure out where I change the video buffer from, any ideas?
<Ububegin> Pelo: i mean more like combining them and making a new command like **cdls** or sumthing like that...
<Pelo> omar_,  you don't realy need to change the video buffer,  just wait for the vid to dl before playing it
<martin__> unagi: i havent used it but there is a gmount-iso package in the repos
<sucklefish> I am new to linux and i was hoping i might be able to revieve some help on dual booting my pc.
<Pelo> Ububegin, no idea
<omar_> I do wait for them to download, it's fully buffered.
<icesword> !dualboot | sucklefish
<ubotu> sucklefish: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pelo> omar_, yes
<Ububegin> Pelo: hmm, thanks.... if i get the answer, i will let ya know
<Pelo> sucklefish, when you install ubuntu , it will make a boot menu with all the available OS listed on it
<root------> what is the command to extract a bzip2 file to a specified locations?
<omar_> the problem is when it comes to play the video, it suddenly pauses it then skips a few seconds of the video then it plays it normally
<two_bits> is there a way to get a list of the things ububot knows?
<Pelo> root------,  man untar
<root------> k
<icesword> root------, did you man bzip2
<root------> no
<Pelo> omar_,  the skipping is a bug, it is trying to play catchup
<two_bits> i mean, ubotu
<credible> !brain | two_bits
<ubotu> two_bits: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> !ubotu | two_bits
<omar_> oh ok, so any idea how I would be able to fix it, or is it possible?
<sucklefish> Ok, one more question. Off the top of your head do you know if it is possible to boot ubuntu from a usb flash drive?
<martin__> two_bits: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> omar_, you can't fix it
<iDivine> Well, I just burned the back track 2 iso on a cd, and When I go to log in it works, till I have to type in a command, I type it in but, It doesn't start up. It just hangs a a black screen..... ;(
<two_bits> thanks all
<unagi> interesting
<omar_> it's only with firefox right?
<unagi> i installed gmountiso but the command gmountiso doesnt do anything
<barichardson> I just added a wwan adapter to my laptop; I was able to determine the vendor and device ids with lsusb, but I need to know how to determine what /dev point the device it is using. Any ideas?
<natlinuxnewb> sucklefish: Yes
<Pelo> omar_, this has noting to do with FF
<Hammer89> sucklefish: it's possible... but your bios has to have a boot from usb option
<sucklefish> it does, thank you. I will be back if i need more help. :D thanks
<icesword> everything is possible
<omar_> ok, well I have to go now, thanks for the info.
<hilikus> hey guys. im using gutsy and an nvidia geforce 5200 video card and i,m trying to get tvout as my ONLY display, but its not working, when ubuntu starts, the screen stays dark
<root------> icesword cant get it. how to extract it else where?
<Ububegin> Pelo: just found it... here u go.. define this in the .bashrc file ***cdls() { cd "$1"; ls; }***
<hilikus> any idea how can i confiure it?
<iDivine> Well, I just burned the back track 2 iso on a cd, and When I go to log in it works, till I have to type in a command, I type it in but, It doesn't start up. It just hangs a a black screen..... ;(
<matt____> Hello everyone. I've written a tutorial on ripping a DVD to and iPod. I want it to be as easy as possible, so if you would be interested in going over this with me and telling me if you have ran into anything that isn't right or could use improvement, please take a look at this: http://linuxhack3r.com/ipod.html Suggestions can go the email at the bottom of the page, or you can personally email me and we can AIM or something to really
<matt____> http://linuxhack3r.com/ipod.html
<two_bits> hey matt__: we heard you the first time!
<Pelo> omar_,  here is the long eplanation,  youtube plays thje videos as it is downloading them,  when a video is popular or if you have a low bandwith connection,  you are watching the video faster then you are downloading it ,  which is why it stops,  then you download a bit more and it starts again, occasionnaly flash decids to play catchup and  you get that fast forward bit
<martin__> unagi: open it using the menu if you cant via cli. Is under system tools
<icesword> root------, maybe it is bunzip2  -C /somewhere *.bz2
<natlinuxnewb> !oog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<natlinuxnewb> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<martin__> unagi: select the mount point and the iso file to mount there
<unagi> im on  kubuntu
<icesword> martin__, where are u ?
<Pelo> unagi, go ask in #kubuntu then
<unagi> i have
<martin__> icesword: as in the world?
 * Pelo is starting to wich unagi would just burn the damn thing 
<root------> icesword no. how to extract
<icesword> martin__, ?
 * unagi is starting to wish pelo would use the ignore function
 * Pelo invents a new game "Where in the world is martin__ "
<icesword> root------, you want to extract what file
<natlinuxnewb> Anyone hoe I can boost the sound in ubuntu?
<martin__> im confused :/
<natlinuxnewb> *anyone know how I can boost the sound
<icesword> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> natlinuxnewb, type  alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all the sliders are up
<mneptok> natlinuxnewb: what did you call me?
<icesword> martin__, i am just curious where are u from
<iDivine> Well, I just burned the back track 2 iso on a cd, and When I go to log in it works, till I have to type in a command, I type it in but, It doesn't start up. It just hangs a a black screen..... ;(
<martin__> icesword: im from Ireland
<Pelo> iDivine, back track 2 ?
<iDivine> Pelo, Yes,
<icesword> martin__, i got a friend who had a same name with you,so i am just curious
<Pelo> iDivine, I mean what is "back track 2" ?
 * mneptok throws a hurley and directions to #ubuntu-offtopic at martin__ and icesword 
<natlinuxnewb> I need to boost them even more
<iter_> security testing distro, it's the wrong channel
<icesword> :(
<iDivine> pelo, Isn't it a distro? http://www.remote-exploit.org/
<Pelo> natlinuxnewb, check in that !sound info
<natlinuxnewb> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dolphin_noel> someone knows any idea what is it for the dve and dbe module in xorg.conf ?!
<Pelo> iDivine, did you copy the .iso file to the cd or did you "burn image" ?
<iDivine> pelo, I burned image.
<iter> you can login as root/toor ?
<icesword> root------, ？
<mneptok> iDivine: problems with Backtrack are not supported in #ubuntu
<Pelo> iDivine,  I recommend you check their faq their forum or see ifthey have a channel
<bobby_> welp
<natlinuxnewb> thanks pelo
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, I think you need a more detailed question
<Pelo> epssy, more details please
<root-----> bzip2: Can't guess original name for klast.000 -- using klast.000.out
<gyaresu> I manually installed the nvidia 1.0-7185 driver. I re-installed the default 169.09 driver but now when I reboot I have to 'modprobe -r nvidia' then 'modprobe nvidia' to get the 169 version loaded. How can I get rid of the other one?
<dolphin_noel> Pelo well i was just thinking why i need this modules and what they are for ... the dve and dbe module in xorg.conf if it is really necessary i load it or is good i load it
<epssy> nvidia-settings uninstall
<icesword> root-----,what are u trying to do?
<Pelo> gyaresu, try and blacklise the one you donT' want from modprobe,  man modprobe for the exact option
<root-----> icesword extract a bzip2 file.............\
<Waffle> where is firefox installed? What is the path?
<epssy> no, remove your original manual install with nvidia-settings uninstall, if it isn't uninstall man nvidia-settings to find out what it is
<gyaresu> Pelo: cheers but they are both nvidia.ko So I'm not sure how to blacklist it.
<epssy> if you just remove the module you'll still have conflicting files
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, I think that regarding modules in xorg,  you onjly need to list them in the module sectiosn ( near the top of the file) once they are installed
<epssy> gyaresu: ffs I've given you the answer
<Pelo> gyaresu, ins't there a differnce in the name ?
<icesword> root-----,did u run man bzip2 in terminal
<Pelo> gyaresu, ignore me
<epssy> DO NOT BLACK LIST IT, remove it properly or you will have further issues
<Pelo> epssy, he needs to know how to remove it
<root-----> icesword i compres by app caled g4l
<epssy> I've told him several times now
<epssy> nvidia-settings uninstall
<gyaresu> epssy: You didn't use my nick. I wasn't reading the whole lot and you know where you can stick your rudeness. I help here all the time and very rarely need help myself. You sir are out of order.
<dolphin_noel> Pelo i know how to load they i just don`t know what they are for the dve and dbe module ... in xorg.conf
<epssy> gyaresu: I can stick it where I want, I've given you the solution
<icesword> root----- g41,nerver heard of it,is it supported by bzip2
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, neither do I sorry
<dolphin_noel> pelo neither i lol that why i'm asking :x thanks anyway :)
<steven__> hi, i'd like ubuntu and vista and xp on the same disk. I've set my disks to use ext3 and I can not get them working with ntfs or fat32 again. I tried gparted in ubuntu and from a live cd but that didn't work. Any ideas?
<root-----> icesword g4l uses bzip2
<mneptok> steven__: i have many :)
<nasamo> hello, how do I install DVD plugins?
<bascule> steven__: delete and recreate them in xp disc thingy
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, in the xorg.conf file, toward the top of the file, there is a section MODULE ,  there aer several modules listed there,   put dve and the other one in that list,  taht should be it I think
<bascule> !medibuntu > steven__
<epssy> steven_ usually you install windows xp first, onto a blank partition (or make it fat32 in gparted), then you install vista on to the second fat32 partition, then you install linux on the ext3 partition so that it gives you a bootloader that includes them all
<Pelo> !dvd > nasamo check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<icesword> steven_, u format all disk to ext3？
<bascule> oops sorry steven__
<steven__> unfortunately yes!
<dolphin_noel> Pelo yes i see many xorg.conf there whith this 2 modules just ... looks this working well whithout they :x and i don`t know what they are for to :x
<iter> steven__: yeah unfortunately windows doesn't do ext3 at all
<natlinuxnewb> whats the human readable command for hardware info?
<gyaresu> epssy: nvidia-settings has nothing to do with loading the correct driver module.
<icesword>  i  do think for dualboot ,/boot is a must
<epssy> gyaresu: you need to remove one of the installs of the driver to do what you want, there is no other way
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: lspci or sudo lshw | less
<gaurdro> how stable is using the 'unsupported updates'  option for updates?
<fapril> I can't seem to save a file that I'm downloading directly to a windows share on my network. I'd rather save it to my other computer rather than copy it over when its complete. is this possible ?
<natlinuxnewb> bascule: Thanks. what does that mean/do?
<natlinuxnewb> bascule: short for...
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, ah,  sorry I get your question now , I thought you knew what they were for and just needed to load them in xorg.   try looking then up in synaptic there should be a short destrcition with the package they are in
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: what you asked, lists hardware
<brian_> hey does anyone know what to do about the autorun features? i can't get my new system to run install files
<iter> natlinuxnewb: lspci is just 'show everything on the pci bus'
<iter> natlinuxnewb: I'm sure you can guess ls hw :)
<dolphin_noel> pelo i allready try it nathing :x
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: one lists the pci bus second lists all hardware
<deniz__> avidemux asks if i want to index when i open .mpg file....what does this mean?
<epssy> natlinuxnewb: if you google for 'how to read lspci output' there are several very good resources
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, google then ?
<natlinuxnewb> iter: bascule: ok thanks
<natlinuxnewb> is that first letters I s? eye ess?
<dolphin_noel> pelo i allready try it to lol
<epssy> deniz__: your avi has a corrupt index (you need an index to fast forward and rewind)...all it does is makes one for you if it can (fixes it)
<bascule> fapril: you probably need to change the write permissions for the drive mount point, directory where it is located
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, try asking in ##linux maybe they will know
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: ell ess pee see eye
<natlinuxnewb> bascule:  lol thanks
<bascule> :)
 * Pelo wonders if he should call the ops on bascule  for saying pee in the channel 
<ComradeMirror> hey is there a way to rotate the cube and have it float without holding down the keys x.x?
<bascule> heh
<_Oz_> heheheheheh
<geekworx> Hello, i'm running Linux ubuntu 7.10 why when i try to login on my e-gold ( www.e-gold.com ) account i have this error   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56683/plain/
<bascule> you just did
<steven__> bascule: shall I delete the partitions in gparted and recreate them in xp disc thingy. Because when I try deleting/recreating in xp disc thingy it won't let me.
<deniz__> epssy, k, thx....how do i open multiple files and combine them?
<Pelo> ComradeMirror, ask in #compiz
<fapril> bascule: Ive created a launcher to the share and I can even create/delete files/folders
<amy_> feisty had meinstall the nvidia driver using the restricted drivers, but gutsy tells me i dont need any restricted drivers and even envy will not install the nvidia driver.. what gives???
<fapril> bascule: I just can't point my files to download directly to it
<dolphin_noel> Pelo :)
<bascule> steven__: thats what to do, leave them as blank space and then xp them
<Pricey> geekworx, use their contact form to ask for help
<epssy> deniz__: what sort of file type is it? ...you'll have to get an application specific to it, usually google some thing like   split avi files linux   (so you get one that works under linux)
<geekworx> hah
<bascule> fapril: is it smbmount'ed ?
<geekworx> my box is the problem
<nano__> hey guys, i was just wondering why does linux mount usb drives as /dev/sdXX ..... isn't the /dev/sdXX name convention reserved for scsi devices?
<epssy> gyaresu: do you want pistols at dawn?
<epssy> nano_ yes.
<epssy> nano_ but more accurately, no
<fapril> bascule: yes it is.. the path can be found under places->network-> etc
<nano__> epssy: hmmm ?
<bascule> nano__: it's a hackery, scsi IO is borrowed for other devices
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, did they have an answer for you ?
<mlubin> test
<bascule> fapril: might no be the same thing as a proper smbmount entry in /etc/fstab
<Pelo> !test > mlubin
<deniz__> epssy, me and my friends video taped ourselves and its in .mpg files, we have a project due tomorow and i have to fuse them, make a menu, put lettres on the video and make webs (little gray lines r ok) bcuz we kinda r doing it on spiderman LOL
<epssy> nano_ both of them are serial controllers I guess? :P
<nano__> bascule: so its basically a convenience hack?
<bascule> yes
<nano__> i c, that explains a lot
<epssy> deniz__: I recommend er klivesomething, give me a moment - it'll do what you want
<lusepuster> Hi folks - I just installed Listen, but it doesn't start - returns a segfault, says it tries to run a notification-daemon that's not there...?
<fapril> bascule: you're right it may not be.. checking fstab now... 1 sec
<deniz__> epssy, KDEnlive?
<bascule> k
<lusepuster> I used to like Listen and would like to give it another shot
<epssy> deniz__: that sounds right
<deniz__> epssy, i tried that and it wont play my files as in play to watch
<amy_> why doesntgutsy recognize that i need restricted drivers?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<dolphin_noel> Pelo no i don`t ask it there i'm try to check here a few things maby i can :x
<epssy> deniz__: there is cinerela but it is very hard to use (it is an industry application)
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: if it recognizes the hardware that needs the restricted driver, yes
<bascule> amy_: just the way it is sometimes, once you add them it will tell you you need them :)
<natlinuxnewb> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<amy_> IndyGunFreak:  feisty did, but gutsy does not
<fapril> bascule: no there's nothing relating to the smb mount. Im only accessing it through ubuntu gui
<epssy> deniz__: will anything play your mpg? if not you'll have to install some restricted drivers
<bascule> fapril: i suspect that is the problem !smbmount
<deniz__> epssy, ya i can watch it under totem
<bascule> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<natlinuxnewb> need some more advice. How much should i have on my /boot AND /Home and /Root?
<fapril> bascule: gotcha.. trying now
<epssy> deniz__: you've reached the limit of my knowledge on the topic; I suggest asking for more help in the kdenlive channel?
<natlinuxnewb> And swap
<andresj> hello! how can I install bzr-1.2 in gutsy? I added the ppa repository as described on bazaar-vcs.org and `apt-get update`, and tried to install it, but there is a conflict... bzrtools needs <bzr-1.2
<deniz__> epssy, OMG R U SERIOUS, THERE IS CHANNELS FOR VIDEO EDITING APPLICATIONS?!?!
<goblin> Hello people how to install on Ubuntu 7.10 aol america online ? can i install that please can somebody tell me?
<amy_> Why Wont Gutsy Recognize That I Need Restricted Drivers, But Feisty Will?
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: whats the hardeware?
<epssy> goblin: why do you want to?
<amy_> IndyGunFreak: its an nvidia chipset
<fapril> bascule: is "!smbmount" a sudo command?
<bascule> goblin: not that god awful software no, but you can connect with various methods
<bascule> fapril: yes
<epssy> also goblin install a package called   wine   and try installing aol then
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: and its not in the restricted driver manager?.. System/Admin/Restricted?
<icesword> !netinstall >goblin
<bascule> epssy: no, that is a very bad idea
<icesword> sorry
<amy_> IndyGunFreak: nope
<goblin> aha
<goblin> ok
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: hmm. that is strange
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: what chipset?
<epssy> bascule: you're a bad idea
<deniz__> epssy, k, thx ill go to it
<amy_> IndyGunFreak: tell me about it
<toyo|desk> hey all
<deniz__> epssy, wat is the kdenlive channel?
<bascule> fapril: read the first line of the ubotu link I send you
<amy_> IndyGunFreak: i dont know... to me, its of little importance as it was working before i upgraded
<bascule> !samba > fapril
<fapril> bascule: k will do
<natlinuxnewb> How big should my swap, /, and home partitions be on an 80g HD?
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: well, it would help to know to diagnose the problem.. lspci in a terminal
<toyo|desk> I was just wondering if anyone here has an NEC chipset USB 2.0 controller, I am looking at one online to replace my via onboard
<neeto> How do I open another GDM session on another screen (CTRL+ALT+F8)
<epssy> deniz__: they don't appear to have an irc channel, only a forums and mailing list http://www.kdenlive.org/contact.php
<epssy> sorry
<toyo|desk> just wondering if it worked
<icesword> natlinuxnewb, ram?os?
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: 9gig / depends on ram and suspend requirements for swap rest /home
<natlinuxnewb> icesword: Ubuntu 7.10 512Ram
<deniz__> epssy, wat has a channel then?
<fapril> bascule: nice.. its been a while. I though samba was installed by default in ubuntu
<killown> how do I to enable agp fast writes on fx5500 card video?   cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status show me Fast Writes:     Disabled can anyone help me fix it?
<bascule> well bits are
<gnychis> anyone know any good video editing tools in linux?
<kostkon> amy_, which driver do you use right now, do you know? the nvidia or the open source one?
<epssy> deniz__: not sure sorry, wait for the reply to gnychis question maybe?
<amy_> IndyGunFreak: intel mobile 945gm
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: thats not nvidia.
<sucklefish> Hi, I am trying to load ubuntu on my flash drive. From the ISO image can i simply extract all the files to the usb drive?
<natlinuxnewb> bascule, icesword: 9g for a swap??
<bascule> killown: in xorg .conf in Device sectio set it there,ask #nvidia they'll know off there headds probably
<amy_> kostkon: i cant install a driver.. i keep getting errors
<epssy> gnychis: kdenlive, cinerela, and several others
<kostkon> amy_, what type of errors?
<amy_> IndyGunFreak:  my mistake..
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: thats an intel device, nt an nvidia.
<bascule> killown: Option EnableFastWrites "True" or something
<amy_> IndyGunFreak:  still, it installed it in feisty and i was able to runberyl all of last year
<kostkon> amy_, are you trying to install the driver with envy?
<icesword> natlinuxnewb, i recommend swap 1g, / 4g,/home the rest disk, i am not sure,depend on your need
<CarlFK> how do I get sudo to sudo the >> to?  sudo cat fstab.txt >> /etc/fstab
<killown> Option         "AGPFastWrite" "True" but it not works
<deniz__> gnychis, kino, KDEnlive, etc
<pawan> hi
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: no 9gig / something > than ram for swap, rest /home
<pawan> grub error 22
<pawan> how to repair
<IndyGunFreak> amy_: don't know, i know gutsy has had some issues w/ the Intel chipsets.. i've got an Intel GM965, and it doesn't work w/ compiz.
<amy_> IndyGunFreak:  kostkon: i guess my question becomes, how does feisty install the driver and it work, but gutsy does not?
<sucklefish> Hi, I am trying to load ubuntu on my flash drive. From the ISO image can i simply extract all the files to the usb drive?
<icesword> pawan, google "grub load error 22"
<CarlFK> sucklefish: you probably want to install to the usb drive
<bascule> !usb sucklefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb sucklefish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !usb | sucklefish
<ubotu> sucklefish: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<epssy> deniz__: mmm how about you convert the mpgs to avi then try editing them? you'll be able to find a converting tool via google
<IndyGunFreak> !bot rookie | bascule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot rookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: heh
<icesword> epssy, google mpg to avi
<deniz__> epssy, how will that make things easier?
<pawan> hello
<pawan> how to repair
<pawan> grub
<bascule> stop it
<bascule> :)
<prince_jammys> is that a haiku?
<natlinuxnewb> icesword, bascule: ok Let me rephrase. 80g split into 4 parts. Linux Swap is 1g, /boot is 8g, / is 2.80, /home is 65g. Is that an ok setup for Ubuntu 7.10 with 512Ram Intell onboard Video?
<bascule> hi prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> bascule: hi
<iter> damn pawan still in here asking the same question word for word
<epssy> deniz__: thought you were having issues with kden playing your mpgs?
<kostkon> amy_, yes that's strange. so, the restricted manager does not say anything about the nvidia driver? although, it is a possibility that you are using the nvidia driver (the version from the repos I mean) even though the restricted manager does not recognize this.
<iter> it's been at least 5 days now
<prince_jammys> i know
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: forget /boot old-skool
<natlinuxnewb> bascule: Reasons?
<blitzkrieg3> smondo1: hey man
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: grub error 22?
<blitzkrieg3> smondo1: welcom to irc
<epssy> haha error 22, sucks to be you pawan
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: no longer neede really, I don't want to go there really
<sucklefish> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<prince_jammys> nice
<blackvd> Having a weird problem here. I just go home and fired up my laptop only to have it hang on boot :( tried running recovery mode and it hangs on disk checking root at 27%. So I'm using the liveCD right now to get on IRC. I havent a clue what to do to fix my root. any help please.
<lusepuster> Hi folks - I just installed Listen, but it doesn't start - returns a segfault trying to run a notification-daemon that is not there
<natlinuxnewb> bascule: What about reinstalling OS but keeping your files safe?
<epssy> blackvd: sudo fsck /dev/hda1 (if that is your root disc)
<kostkon> amy_, you could open your xorg.conf file and check which driver is being used
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | pawan  try following the instructions here for recovering grub
<ubotu> pawan  try following the instructions here for recovering grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smondo1> yo
<blackvd> epssy: can i run that from the live cd?
<epssy> natlinuxnewb: you need to have all your files and apps on a separate partition to do that (ie home to sd2)
<bascule> natlinuxnewb: well add a new user at install witha differnet name and tell /home to not format, after install come back and ask again :)
<blitzkrieg3> smondo1: hi
<deniz__> epssy, well it adds the clips but they dont play as in i cant watch them
<epssy> blackvd: it's the only way to do it when your system doesn't boot :p
<epssy> deniz__: very odd :/
<smondo1> blitzkrieg3: sup
<blackvd> i was thinking under boot options or something
<epssy> it may play them if they are avi's though, was what I was suggesting
<deniz__> epssy, now they work!
<deniz__> epssy, but with no sound?!
<epssy> IndyGunFreak: with an error 22 he's not going to get help from there
<bascule> is that where boot volumes get swapped about
<epssy> mmm deniz__ are you using alsa? if not close kden and close any other application making sound, then try again
<pawan> no
<epssy> bascule: yes
<epssy> yes it is pawa
<IndyGunFreak> epssy: don't know, never had 22, usually 17.. so why would reinstalling grub from the live CD not work?
<bascule> nasty
<epssy> 22 is when the boot loader isn't where the mbr expects it to be
<icesword> natlinuxnewb, who told u make /boot 8g?
<epssy> first time i had it it took me 10 hours to work out (not internet to help :()
<IndyGunFreak> ugh
<Esaj> anyone else getting a problem with pycentral crashing?
<pawan> then
<epssy> don't use ubuntu so don't know Esaj :P
<natlinuxnewb> :( i dont understand the /boot thinking. Everytime I put a install CD in, it asks me what one I want to install to anyway.  icesword: nobody. that was the problem.Ive been guessing from get go.
 * Esaj is using 8.04
<deniz__> epssy, wat do u mean am i using alsa? how do i check? and im starting to panick big time now since i alredy lost 10% for 1 day late and its rely late and im geting tired and i dint do nothing! :'(
<epssy> Esaj:  that's an unstable isn't it? if so wait till tonight or report it as a bug :P
<pawan> what to do
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: how did you partition your disk to install Ubuntu?
<pawan> using ubuntu setup
<jacob_> when i try to shutdown i loose function to open things i can move my pointer and my system still responds butit is a pain having to keep restarting my xserver
<bascule> pawan: maybe select a boot device from BIOS menu and go from there
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: i mean, how.. how did you setup your partitions..
<pawan> i am in winxp now
<jamiejackson> how do i send ctrl-alt-delete to a windows login whilst in Remote Desktop Client's VPN client?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: well how did you get to winxp if you're having grub issues?
<bascule> pawan: so XP boots, oh well not as fatal as I feared
<jacob_> when i try to shutdown i loose function to open things i can move my pointer and my system still responds butit is a pain having to keep restarting my xserver
<epssy> pawan okay your issues is that your bios is telling grub that the disc is say /disc0/part0 but you have a sata controller or some thing that causes the order to change to say /disc1/part0 and grub is still looking for /disc0/part0 and bang you get an error 22
<bascule> jacob_: compiz does that sometimes :(
<epssy> try disabling all extra controllers you have on your disc
<epssy> motherboard *
<jamiejackson> (you've probably guessed that ctrl-alt-delete, itself, does not work ;-)
<pawan> ok
<epssy> or, the easy solution is to make a grub boot disc
<epssy> then start your system that way
<barrypaxton> can anyone help me im haveing a sound issue my sound was working before i updated my ubuntu studio but now i have no sound
<norv> switching to lilo almost always fixes those problems
<bascule> norv: I still love lilo :)
<norv> it's not that I really care about lilo, it's that grub is just that bad
<jacob_> bascule,  Is there a way to fix it??
<epssy> bascule: every one loves lilo till they lose their first system to it
<icesword> !lilo > icesword
<bascule> ctrl+alt+bksp kills X, works for me
<pawan> how to make grub boot disc
<epssy> pawan look on the grub site
<bascule> epssy: i am still on grub with ubuntu, but .. well I might just lilo it
<epssy> you'll also need to look at your current menu.lst in /boot/grub/ to find out what commands you need to put in
<zulerdongle> hi there. does anyone know if there is a way to set a users files as private (the same/similar way that you do in windows) ? Thanks
<DG19075> !lilo>DG19075
<bascule> zulerdongle: chmod, or right click -> permissions
<epssy> remember pawan that grub tab completions hard drive references, so if you get stuck just 'fish' around for which hard drive is your primary one
<imc1> Hello; I recently hosed my monitor settings, ran the rediscover script ( sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) but am still having trouble. Before I was able to enable desktop effects and now I am not. Can anyone help?
<zulerdongle> bascule thanks ill try it
<jacob_> bascule,  Is there a way to fix it??
<bascule> jacob_: nit that I know of, other than patience for an update
<browniehead> the icon that allows me to access my windows hard drive partition dissapeared, how do i get it back
<epssy> imc1: rediscover wipes your xorg conf file, you probably had some compiz settings in their, or some driver specific ones
<norv> epssy: doesn't if it can't find the grub boot, which is the problem with having the boot partition on SATA
<imc1> epssy; cool, thanks. Can you point me to a compiz how to?
<natlinuxnewb> Ahah! I'm trying to resize my window and it keeps snapping back to the top after going all wobbly
<icesword> browniehead, mount it first
<mike_> hey guys whenever i type sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start it justs fails any ideas
<mike_> i have mysql installed
<browniehead> how do i mount it?
<bascule> imc1: check xorg.conf for Driver settings if it is vesa that is why, change it too reflect the graphics card you have
<epssy> norv: not that I'm aware of, at least since the .16 kernel
<Jangari> browniehead: try "mount -a"
<imc1> bascule, thanks, checking
<epssy> I used to have to boot from a grub disc every time during .8 through to .16 kernel because I had a pata controller and sata controller as pci cards :P was a pain
<icesword> browniehead, maybe it is mount /dev/(s)hda1 /media
<browniehead> it sais only root can do that
<jacob_> bascule,   damn that sucks because i installed the xgl-xsever package the other day to play with compiz some more and it just starded after i did that and ran it
<Jangari> okay, then "sudo mount -a"
<browniehead> oh ok
<imc1> bascule, nope, the right card is in there
<tarelerulz> anyone install ekiga for Ubuntu 7.10 and have sound problems with it .
<Jangari> assuming it's in your fstab
<norv> epssy: if grub can't find the stage 1.5, it can't go on. which is before it even tries to load a kernel or chain load anything
<bascule> jacob_: you don't need that AFAIK
<_Oz_> fehhhhhh
<epssy> norv: hence the need for a grub boot disc
<bascule> imc1: try glxinfo in an X terminal
<browniehead> oh ok, is it not showing up cuz i did a hard shut down
<pawan> can i use pen drive to load grub boot disc
 * bascule actually hates x issues with a passion
<Jangari> mm, probably
<imc1> bascule, ok
<killown> I cannot get w32codecs on apt-get
<epssy> pawan I believe so, just make sure your bios lets you put removable devices at the top of the boot order
<killown> I have enable anything?
<Jangari> browniehead: does it usually display as an icon on the desktop?
<bascule> yes
<phroughy> is it possible to install firefox 2 and firefox 3 at the same time?
<epssy> killown: aptitude search w32codec
<browniehead> yea
<Jangari> nav to /media, browniehead
<killown> aptitude search w32codec nothing happen
<epssy> or killown google   ubuntu restricted drivers    and go to the ubuntu wiki entry and follow that guide
<browniehead> also my links to windows folders like my movies and what not are broken
<imc1> bascule, http://pastebin.com/m782c377
<icesword> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adorablepuppy> My Ubuntu Gutsy has been hard freezing since I moved to a new board. No kernel panic, no magic sysrq recovery working, nothing.
<kostkon> killown, add the medibuntu repo (http://medibuntu.org/
<Jangari> browniehead: is this a partition on the same hard drive? are you running dual-boot?
<browniehead> dual boot on the same hard drive
<jacob_> bascule,  once i enabled it i went into a screen that asked if i wanted to use low graphics setting so i went to a prompt and i found it messed with my xorg.conf and changed the device back to intel before it was vesa
<modoc> Is there a command line util to get the file extension of a file?  something like basename does
<bascule> imc1: looks OKish, now run compiz --replace in a terminal
<killown> ok
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever have connection trouble with amule?  I try to connect to any of the donkey servers, and it jsut keeps trying forever
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 how to install grub from Ubuntu live cd for those interested
<AlexE> Ubuntu makes me splurge
<imc1> THANKS bascule - bu the way I had the same thing as jacob_
<pawan> its in tar.gz format
<Jangari> browniehead: there's some command that forces an unmount of any devices that weren't unmounted correctly, but I can't remember what it is,
<AlexE> What is the best way to stick it to the man (windows)?
<Laney_Family> hello?
<craigbass1976> nor can I seem to get an updated list of servers
<craigbass1976> AlexE, Stop using windows
<bascule> jacob_: imc1 there is some difference between xgl and aiglx, they don't get on, I am sorry I can't remeber the specifics thoigh
<Laney_Family> wow, i finaly got this to work
<browniehead> or just stop buying it
<AlexE> craigbass1976, I'm not using windows.  Though, I'm about to partition my drive so I can put a CRACKED windows on it so I can run some software
<craigbass1976> Laney_Family, you sure did.  Welcome
<Jangari> using mac would probably be the best way, AlexE, since that means someone else is getting your money, rather than no one else getting it
<Laney_Family> thanks craig
<craigbass1976> AlexE, That would be still catering to the man, pirated or not
<norv> AlexE: just use VirtualBox
<AlexE> craigbass1976, But I am doing it with a grimace.
<Jangari> catering to the man, nicely said
<browniehead> pirate everything...arrrr
<imc1> bascule, whoops: Checking for Xgl: not present.  No whitelisted driver found aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<AlexE> Jangari, What if I burn money next to mr. gates.
<Laney_Family> lol, this is my first time having issues with buntu so i thought i would try and get help on here, first time using irc
<bazhang> AlexE: best way is to just linux software; this is offtopic here though
<tarelerulz> with Ekiga  I see alsa and that is all it says not much more about the sound . It says I should hear a play back ,but I don't .
<craigbass1976> AlexE, If I eat crow with a smile, I'm still eating crow
<icesword> AlexE, what u mean cracked windows
<AlexE> is there a way I can find a windows person's house in order to defecate inside the domicile?
<craigbass1976> Dude, stop
<Jangari> he might just say something really generous, like "for every dollar you burn i'll give ten thousand to kids with no limbs"
<bascule> imc1: well ask the #compiz people, I kind of know, but they *will* know :)
<bazhang> !ot | AlexE
<ubotu> AlexE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<imc1> cool, bascule, thanks!!
<bascule> welcome
<AlexE> icesword, windows that I didn't buy
<bazhang> AlexE: please stop
<AlexE> bazhang, I am sorry i love you.
<icesword> AlexE i c
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi there .. I have a command line version of Ubuntu running, and I want to install the minimum number of packages to enable Xwindows.  What packages do I need?
<Laney_Family> hmm.
<Laney_Family> um
<Jangari> browniehead: can you pastebin your fstab?
<browniehead> im gonna try booting up windows and shuting down the right way
<bascule> Schmao-Fmao: I would go for xubuntu-dektop
<Laney_Family> so i have a dumb Q if any one feels upto it?
<browniehead> maybe thats it
<AlexE> YES LANEY_FAMILY?
<Jangari> yeah, try that first, browniehead
<bazhang> ask away Laney_Family
<browniehead> ill be back either way :)
<Jangari> is it vista, browniehead?
<browniehead> yep
<potato> how can i install windows xp after i install ubuntu?
<Jangari> oh, well, there's ya problem
<AlexE> potato, PM me
<browniehead> yeah i know
<browniehead> it came with the comp
<AlexE> potato, actually hold on
<bascule> Schmao-Fmao: try sudo tasksel and go from there , move around using tab and arrows, space selcts return executes
<Schmao-Fmao> bascule: I don't want a display manager, actually .. I just want ssh to have X forwarding, and for emacs to open up in a separate window when I log in .. that sorta thing :)
<browniehead> hence me getting ubuntu :)
<Schmao-Fmao> bascule: Okay, thanks :) I'll look into that
<potato> ok
<browniehead> ok well here goes
<Jangari> it has a hard time actually shutting down sometimes, apparently, so when you boot ubuntu, it can't mount the windows partition because 'some other device (the machine itself) is using it'
<Jangari> meh
<natlinuxnewb> Why can I not see into the "lost + found" folder in my Home?
<AlexE> You have to search "lost + found"
<AlexE> that should do it
<icesword> natlinuxnewb, coz u are not root
<craigbass1976> Laney_Family, What's the quesiton
<craigbass1976> Laney_Family, lets see how dumb it is
<Jangari> how much extra data is used in creating a new user account?
<potato> alex im using ksirc how can i pm?
<Laney_Family> ok, i have an older pc i plan to setup with multiple versions of linux on, ubuntu flavors spec., i plan to do this with hd that will stay in the sys as a "media" drive, and one removable bay for the os, i have about 6 40-80 gig hds i was gonna do this on, so i installed the edubuntu for my son on one, it works with no issues, better than i hade hoped
<Schmao-Fmao> bascule: I'm not quite sure if that's what I'm looking for.  Basically, when I ssh into my computer the way it is with X forwarding on, I can't get emacs to open in a separate window.  I think I'm missing Xorg or something along those lines...
<AlexE> potato, I just sent you a PM
<potato> how do i see in kirc
<jacob> i guess i will have to do a clean install
<bascule> Schmao-Fmao: try installing xserver-xorg
<AlexE> do you have MSN or AIM
<jacob> after i save every thing
<Laney_Family> however, when i try and install ubuntu or kubuntu, they goto the prompt to install, with other options, and goto loading, then i get a prompt (initramfs)
<Schmao-Fmao> bascule: That might be what I need.  Thanks :0
<AlexE> turtlewaxfoodofthegods@hotmail.com -or- Crouching Lotus0
<potato> alexe i have aim
<can-o-worms> can someone please tell me the name of the program that lists all of your processes?
<Jangari> ps
<bascule> can-o-worms: ps aux
<Jangari> ps -aux, can-o-worms
<Laney_Family> no i have done installs of ubuntu before, norm i get the gui after selecting install,
<Flannel> Jangari: no -
<bascule> :)
<Jangari> oh?
<AlexE> can-o-worms, system>administration>system monitor>processes
<Laney_Family> so um, my dumb Q is what am i doing wrong, why is it deaming me unworthy
<can-o-worms> Jangari: bascule no, the other one
<craigbass1976> Laney_Family, You can't boot to anything?
<bazhang> top can-o-worms?
<bascule> can-o-worms: top ?
<AlexE> potato, just send me a message > Crouching Lotus0
<Jangari> ps aux and ps -aux return the same
<Falican> \join
<can-o-worms> bascule: yeah, that's it... thanks
<bascule> hey bazhang :)
<bazhang> hey bascule ;]
<bascule> lol
<bascule> dunno why I'm laughing ...
<Laney_Family> its a clean install, so no, after selecting install i get the loading screen then the prompt
<bazhang> Laney_Family: this is using the alternate cds or the live cds?
<Laney_Family> oddly enough, i remove the hd, and it does the EXACT same thing
<cicero_b> ahh -- this is killin me -- how do i pull out a command from the recent commands. for example, say 10 minutes ago i typed: find / -name "happy" and i want to start typing "fin", i used to know a key to pull up the last command that started with this same sequence
<cicero_b> any ideas?
<bascule> cicero_b: !comm
<Laney_Family> these are the dl's, i have dl twice and burned the second one twice, its not a bad burn or bad dl, atleast i wouldnt think
<bascule> like !menc for a big mencoder string of options
<browniehead> that was it
<usr13> cicero_b: history |grep whatever
<bazhang> Laney_Family: right, but would that be the livecd or the alternate cd?
<browniehead> im all good now
<craigbass1976> cicero_b, cat ~/.bash_history | grep fin
<usr13> cicero_b: history |grep find
<Laney_Family> o sory, im assuming the live cd
<can-o-worms> does anyone know what trackerd is?
<Laney_Family> its the main download of the 7.10
<brian_> how do I open .exe files on my new os?
<AlexE> is your new OS ubuntu
<brian_> yup
<cicero_b> bascule -- that seemed closest to what i remember but that doesn't seem to work in bash (!fin then up-arrow, right)
<usr13> brian_: unzip file.exe
<edju> does the order in which devices are listed in fstab make any difference?
<AlexE> download wine
<bascule> cicero_b: no just !fin
<jacob> bascule, i just loged into anther user and it works for that one so i have isolated it to my user does that help you any in determining the problem
<brian_> i can't find a download for it
<AlexE> go to terminal
<AlexE> and just type
<brian_> where should i go
<bascule> jacob: well a little, must be some .compiz config setting
<AlexE> sudo apt-get install wine
<Laney_Family> the file is labled : ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<natlinuxnewb> ty everyone. bbl
<jacob> bascule,  is there somthing i can try??
<cicero_b> huh -- just !fin ?? then enter, tab, what?
<Laney_Family> i have the command prompts header if it would help: its BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
<bascule> jacob: I am no compiz expert, if compiz don't know ... well
<bascule> but try googling for "compiz whitelist"
<jacob> im not even using compiz  i dissabled it   could it have messed up a config file or somthing
<brian_> thanks alexE
<bascule> jacob: I thought compiz was the issue ..
<AlexE> sure brian_
<bascule> no X at all, well that is different
<jacob> well i enabled it one day
<jacob> but
<Laney_Family> any ideas?
<jacob> bascule,  i enabled it and installed a missing package but i have used it before and no problems
<bascule> does it work as the new user?
<barrypaxton> my logitech usb headset has no sound can anyone help me
<jacob> bascule,  but another thing that bothers me is i cant get to the command prompt by using ctrl alt f2 or f1
<cicero_b> time for a stupid on. i want to copy all files from directory foo to directory bar. say i am in bar, why can't i "cp ~/foo ."?
<^CatMan^> jacob: that is just a matter of setting ur shortcut keys
<bascule> jacob: it's an intel isn't it(?)
<jacob> yes
<barrypaxton> my logitech usb headset has no sound can anyone help me
<credible> cicero_b: cp ~/foo/* .
<jacob> intel cpu and igp
<bascule> :-{
<bazhang> Laney_Family: how many different distros are you planning on loading into these various removable hdd's? and you plan on hot swapping or switching out the drives for whoever is going to use the computer--i.e. edubuntu for junior, ubuntu for grandma and so on? and have the internal to be the media storage device? is that about right?
<cicero_b> cool, i'll try
<pizza> when booting from the livecd, what's the passwd for root, i'm currently as ubuntu
<Jared> guys.... my "network manager" icon top right on sys tray has somehow gotten "squashed"! Now just a thin line can see any signal bars now! (wifi).. squashed between bluetooth and the seach icon, anyone know how to restore that???
<Laney_Family> mmm, yes bazhang
<bascule> cicero_b: cp -a is more likely to work
<Jared> "can see" = cant see, sorry
<Laney_Family> and no
<jacob> bascule,  yes im using an intel core 2 duo and an intel chipset with the   x3000
<Laney_Family> not for diff ppl, more for diff purposes but yea, accurate assumption
<fdsajfdjk> where is the trash bin?
<cicero_b> got it -- thanks
<barrypaxton> my logitech usb headset has no sound can anyone help me
<bascule> jacob: well It may not work as yet, just need to wait it out
<jacob> ok
<Laney_Family> but i have not installed the internal yet to avoid any hd confusion
<usr13> fdsajfdjk: It's on the floor, over there in the corner.
<bascule> 945GM works for me
<^CatMan^> fdsajfdjk: i think it's in the /temp dir, but i'm not sure myself :)
<fdsajfdjk> k, thanks ill check that out
<jacob> bascule,  i think im going to do a clean install  so i hope that fixes it
<bascule> fdsajfdjk: ~/.Trash/
<bascule> jacob: well It might well do
<pizza> anyone know the root passwd from the livecd?
<fdsajfdjk> thanks bascule
<usr13> pizza: none
<bascule> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jacob> thanks any wa bascule
<barrypaxton> my logitech usb headset has no sound can anyone help me
<usr13> pizza: sudo
<alexwien> pozzzzzzzzzzz
<Scunizi> pizza, just hit enter
<bascule> jacob: welcome, I tried but hardware is insurmountable
<Laney_Family> ubotu: LOL nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol nice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Laney_Family: why do it that way? kubuntu and ubuntu differ only in the DE's, not sure about edubuntu, so it would be redundant to install to all those hdd's--best to use those as media storage devices/backup and have the main internal one as your booting os, with a seperate home partition--you can choose the session at startup (kde gnome etc) and eliminate alot of extra work
<pocketdrummer> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<barrypaxton> my logitech usb headset has no sound can anyone help me
<epssy> edubuntu is basically normal ubuntu but with educational software instead
<^CatMan^> Laney_Family: i run kubuntu and it's got a few issues, but overall, i'm happy with it :)
<barrypaxton> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, I second what bazhang said.. it's much easier.. unless you're doing development tweeking and need to distroy one of the systems just for experimentation
<bazhang> Laney_Family: and if / when you want to install a completely different distro (unlikely but might happen) then you can isntall over the / partition and /home will be left untouched
<Jared>  guys.... my "network manager" icon top right on sys tray has somehow gotten "squashed"! Now just a thin line can't see any signal bars now! (wifi).. squashed between bluetooth and the seach icon, anyone know how to restore that???
<Laney_Family> Bazhang: why?, because I didnt know that, lol, im rather new, i tried ubuntu when it was a mere early stages and have not been back since, so i was wanting to know the diff, learn by exp.
<^CatMan^> bazhang: really? now's a great time to tell me that! lol
<steven__> i have been trying for two days to get my cam working and my printer, i think im going to have to give up
<Laney_Family> also the idea is to setup another sys just for my son (5 years old and can build a dead rig almost on his own!!!) and at that time just move the removeable drive over
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, are you using ubuntu now.. how about trying "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" from the terminal then log out click the sessions button and change to kde.. lots of fun :)
<usr13> steven__: What printer do you have?
<bazhang> Laney_Family: so in the extreme unlikely situation that you want to change to #fedora, then your home partition would still be there and you could go on as usual without all the backups/headaches etc
<kostkon> steven__, and which webcam
 * ^CatMan^ agrees with Scunizi :)
<steven__> lexmark x1290 usb all in one
<hw00djohn> where can i find a package to support my webcam?
<^CatMan^> tho i admit i have at leaste attempted gnome :D
<steven__> logitech quickcam 9.5 usb
<kostkon> hw00djohn, what do you mean by that? please be more clear
<Scunizi> hw00djohn, what kind of webcam?
<usr13> steven__: Look it up:  http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<hw00djohn> steven_ how did you know?
<Laney_Family> well, that is realy the reason for the other drives in the rig, for data, so backup would not be an issue, and hdds are not an issue for me, i have more than enough of those...
<usr13> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hw00djohn> scunizi i know its a logitech..but im not sure which
<bazhang> Laney_Family: when that time comes for your son to have his own it is not a big deal to clone the system to another drive and then get it going on another computer--just food for thought and a perhaps more efficient way of doing what you are proposing
<Laney_Family> scunizi: it wont use sudo, says not found... nomater what command i enter
<kostkon> hw00djohn, it does not work at all?
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, you might also look at installing with the alternate cd since it gives you lvm (logical volume management) an easy way to use several drives as one when the need arrises.
<hw00djohn> kostkon i plug it in adn nothing happens
<bazhang> Laney_Family: I have to step away for a bit now, it seems that Scunizi has this in hand so if you need help he may be the go-to guy ;]
<Scunizi> hw00djohn, check out http://www.ubuntuswitch.com/2006/07/31/logitech-webcam-and-ubuntu-the-nightmare-that-wasnt/  it might help
<kostkon> hw00djohn, of course nothing happens. did you test your cam with e.g. ekiga, camorama or cheese to see if it works?
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, caps make a difference.. all lower case
<hw00djohn> kostkon lol no...didnt know about those. heh
<Laney_Family> ALL: ok, going of the assumption i only have one drive in (the curent case) any ideas on why it loads the spalsh image with the loading bar and then this initramfs prompt???, I never actualy hit the gui, and the drive is clean, ive checked.
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ hw00djohn check if your cam is in this list--this may help
<Laney_Family> Scunizi: i verified my caps were all lowercase
<usr13> steven__: It appears that the Lexmark 1290 is not supported
<Laney_Family> i have it up on another monitor now, still did not work...
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, are you on the live cd?
<Laney_Family> I think so...
<Laney_Family> would the file name help any?
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, or is it installed.. (I didn't catch the beginning of your conversation with bazhang )
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to get DVDs to work?
<usr13> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
 * ^CatMan^ perks up at a BigCanOfTuna :)
<pocketdrummer> I have all the gstreamer plugins, xine, totem, everything. Nothing works.
<BigCanOfTuna> Redhat has an app (I believe it's called chkconfig) that sets the start/stop levels for init.d scripts....is there an equivalent in Ubuntu?
<^CatMan^> sry, couldn't help it :D
<Laney_Family> Scunizi, no its not installed, never get that far
<usr13> pocketdrummer: Scroll up.
<Laney_Family> splash screen, straight to the (initramfs) prompt
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, ah.. that's part of the problem.. you can't install kubuntu-desktop with the live cd.. it takes space that you probably don't have in ram.
<kdc1956> some dvd will work but not all on mine
<Laney_Family> as far as the file i downloaded, i went here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and chose the uper left file
<^CatMan^> BigCanOfTuna: sorta, i think i saw one somewhere in kde, otherwise it should be in /etc/init.d/
<Laney_Family> the pc has 512 mg ram
<pocketdrummer> usr13: Already did that.
<Laney_Family> how much does it need?
<usr13> pocketdrummer: what error do you get?
<dsnyders> Hi all, I figured out my k3b problem. It turned out to be a language update.
<barrypaxton> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shuggle> Is there a applet similar to the system monitor applet for the gnome menu bar that will show me the waveform or some sort of graph for the audio coming out of my speaker?
<steven__> thanks usr, then ill buy a new one, any recomedations
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, that would be the standard live cd.. the alternate is not live but a "text" install.. just as easy to install .. just a couple of more options.
<pocketdrummer> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<pocketdrummer> usr13: and totem butchers the image
<Laney_Family> ok. i see the check box on bottom screen now
 * bascule watches a ^CatMan^ talking to a BigCanOfTuna :)
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, is Windows currently on the machine?  If so you can dual boot if you want.
<Laney_Family> so why will the live cd not boot?
<Laney_Family> naa, tis a dead system
<Laney_Family> no os
<^CatMan^> cool, just in case i make a mistake, huh bascule?
<bascule> cats tuna ..
<barrypaxton> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BigCanOfTuna> ^CatMan^: Actually, I just found it.... update-rc.d
<^CatMan^> oh, :D
<bascule> !msgthebot > barrypaxton
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, could be a problem with the cd.. you have to burn it at the slowest speed possible.  Also there's a difference between burning an ISO vs. data..
<^CatMan^> ok BigCanOfTuna :D
<Laney_Family> right, that i have
<Laney_Family> its a mounted burn, so the data is there
<bascule> ^CatMan^: yes :)
<Laney_Family> ive burned it 3 times
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, did you burn from windows?
<Laney_Family> one on first dl, 2 on second
<Laney_Family> downoaded twice, burned via nero
<Jared>  guys.... my "network manager" icon top right on sys tray has somehow gotten "squashed"! Now just a thin line can't see any signal bars now! (wifi).. squashed between bluetooth and the seach icon, anyone know how to restore that??? Anyone help out??
<usr13> pocketdrummer: gxine  dvd:/
<Laney_Family> same way i did the edubuntu that worked with no issues....
<Laney_Family> that is whats getting me...
<^CatMan^> bascule: cool, thanx :) i'm kinda new to linux myself, but i know just enough about it to really screw a system up, now i'd like to learn how to fix my mistakes :)
<m0u5e_> i recently changed the size of my swap partition, how to i remap it for use/
<steven__> which all in one printer should i buy to avoid problems
<usr13> pocketdrummer: totem dvd:/
<Flannel> !swap | m0u5e_
<ubotu> m0u5e_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<confuse_david> hi
<Laney_Family> So can i jsut install the server version and then setup a gui?
<Laney_Family> that one will give me the intall gui...
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, ok.. if you have edubuntu you can install that then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to get the standard Ubuntu desktop.. then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for the kde environment.
<pocketdrummer> usr13: Xine engine fails to start, Totem, location not found
<DG19075> Laney_Family: try a Windows app called BurnCDCC..it works wonderfully and can be gotten for free from http://www.terabyteunlimited.com
<usr13> pocketdrummer: mplayer dvd://
<confuse_david> I am trying to use opengl wand when I run a simple a.out program I get the following error message "freeglut (a.out): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0''
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, sure.. server then install the gui.. that works too.
<icesword> could i use nmap to make a clear situation of my network
<bascule> confuse_david: glxinfo tells you no extensions? what vga card?
<pocketdrummer> usr13: file not found
<Laney_Family> ok... SO, how would i install the gui???
<bascule> mplayer dvd://1
<pocketdrummer> usr13: opening directly with mplayer says "Fatal: could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<Laney_Family> would i need additional downloads or are the files on the server dl?
<confuse_david> bascule: if you are asking what my video card is, it is a  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<usr13> !dvd | pocketdrummer
<ubotu> pocketdrummer: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bascule> confuse_david: got the drivers in? seems not
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, you can install using the same lines I gave before.. and no you have to have an internet connection
<fus10nx> Anyone here using HDMI for audio as well as video?
<confuse_david> I have an ati driver
<fus10nx> i am having the most difficult time with this
<confuse_david> bascule: I have an ati driver
<pocketdrummer> usr13: I've already been through that and did everything it said.
<bascule> confuse_david: run glxinfo ina shell what does it say?
<Laney_Family> well that i verified, i was impressed how it got realy hard to find drivers for ubuntu
<Laney_Family> very impressed
<usr13> pocketdrummer: what error do you get?
<Laney_Family> but one of the ideas here is to setup the main removable drive as server to coop my server 2003
<pocketdrummer> usr13: In the 2nd section "activate DVD Decryption" it says " /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found"
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, drivers?  most are included unless you have something out of the norm.. It's not like windows where you install the system then install a bunch of drivers then the programs.
<confuse_david> bascule: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56688/
<Laney_Family> so yea that will work well
<Laney_Family> o yea, that is what i meant Scunizi, that was the impressive part
<bascule> confuse_david: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bascule> !ati | confuse_david
<ubotu> confuse_david: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Laney_Family> so... curiosity, is there a way to make ubuntu server coop with active directory and ldap on a server 2003 system?
<confuse_david> ubotu: isn't my video card too old?
<bascule> Laney_Family: mostly
<fus10nx> Anyone at all using a motherboard with HDMI to use it as both AUDIO and VIDEO?
<PStanger15> I cant see my ntfs filesystem on another partition.  ntfs-3g came installed with ubuntu, i used to be able to see it.  there is an sda1 folder in /media but it is empty. any ideas?
<Laney_Family> Mostly?
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, ldap yes I think so.. active directory is another story.. that you should ask in /join #ubuntu-server
<Sunnz2> Help
<Laney_Family> augh ok.
<bascule> confuse_david: ubotu is a bot, he won't answer, but just try the suggestion
<Sunnz2> Can't get my onboard ethernet to work
<Sunnz2> Any ideas?
<confuse_david> oh
<confuse_david> ok
<Laney_Family> though im an idiot with this linux (for now)
<Sunnz2> I tried ifconfig and can't find it
<usr13> pocketdrummer: apt-get install install libdvdcss2
<Sunnz2> There are no eth*
<Laney_Family> Windows and server2000 and server2003 I am most surely not
<usr13> pocketdrummer: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Sunnz2> And the Network Manager thing doesn't have any ethernet device
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, that's been an issue for some time.. and there is/are solutions in the works.. I think evolution (pim) and Kontact (pim) will interface to some extent.. but not sure how much.
<Laney_Family> hmm. ok
<Sunnz2> So how do I get Ubuntu to detect and use my onboard ethernet?
<Laney_Family> sounds like a plan..
<bascule> PStanger15: try mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<usr13> Sunnz2: ifconfig eth0
<Laney_Family> aight, well i have it at the partition part of server so well se how that goes
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, you might also look into Zimbra as a web based PIM..
<pocketdrummer> usr13: "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pocketdrummer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pocketdrummer> is only available from another source"
<pocketdrummer> oops, sorry for spam.
<bascule> !medibuntu | pocketdrummer
<ubotu> pocketdrummer: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<usr13> pocketdrummer: scroll up and follow instructions.
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, it's server based and will interface with Outlook, Evolution, Kontact etc.. POP, Imap, and if you're lucky.. Active Directory.
<usr13> pocketdrummer: enable !Universe repos
<Laney_Family> augh, i have it open now
<Laney_Family> looking into it
<Laney_Family> thanks scunizi
<PStanger15> bascule: Thanks :)
<bascule> PStanger15: welcome
<usr13> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Scunizi> Laney_Family, sure..  the server install should take maybe 20 to 30 minutes.
<pocketdrummer> usr13: They're already enabled
<usr13> pocketdrummer: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Sunnz2> usr12, ifconfig eth0 says device not found
<deniz__> any1 have an app were i can turn .mpg into .avi?
<Roryking> anyone willing to help a fellow with an ATI x1300 get team fortress 2 running properly under wine?
<Sunnz2> There are just no eth* to begin with!!!
<Laney_Family> I look forward to many more Q to throw ur way ;) im going to start this and head to bead, my lil boy is tird and wife is passed out LOL, THANKS GUYS!
<bascule> deniz__: try k9copy
<Sunnz2> Which is very weird
<Scunizi> deniz__, devede
<bascule> thad the n deeveedee
<usr13> Sunnz2: ifconfig
<bascule> !info deeveedee
<ubotu> Package deeveedee does not exist in gutsy
<Sunnz2> usr13 like I said I tried that
<Scunizi> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<Sunnz2> no eth* devices
<bascule> hah!
<Sunnz2> just lo0, wlan0, and wmaster0
<Scunizi> bascule, :)
<Sunnz2> wlan0 is wireless
<deniz__> Scunizi, i have devede! but wat do i click?
<bascule> no idea
<Sunnz2> wmaster0 I don't know what is
<dsnyders> Hi all! What are the script variables for the path part of a file and the filename portion?
<Sunnz2> wmaster0 however doesn't seem like the ethernet as dhclient doesn't work on it
<Sunnz2> So guys any ideas?
<usr13> Sunnz2: Are you connecting to wireless network?
<confuse_david> bascule: so are you are saying i need to install a vga driver?
<Sunnz2> No
<usr13> Sunnz2: Are you connecting to wired network?
<Sunnz2> Wired network
<hw00djohn> hey, i just set up EKIGA and it's not recognizing my webcam for video, but it gets it for audio...??? it's an HP webcam
<Sunnz2> The computer is both wired and wireless device
<Scunizi> deniz__, not sure.. there also mencoder which I think will also do the trick but it's command line.
<Jared>  guys.... my "network manager" icon top right on sys tray has somehow gotten "squashed"! Now just a thin line can't see any signal bars now! (wifi).. squashed between bluetooth and the seach icon, anyone know how to restore that???
<bascule> confuse_david: well it looks that way to me
<usr13> Sunnz2: lspck |grep net
<barrypaxton> ive tryed all day and still cant get my usb headset to work or my audigy 2 sound card to work i have no sound!!
<Sunnz2> The wireless device works but I want to use the wired one
<Sunnz2> k
<usr13> Sunnz2: What network card do you have?
<Sunnz2> Just the built-in one
<en3r0_away> hello
<kostkon> barrypaxton, audigy should work just fine
<bascule> <-- tired
<confuse_david> bascule: ok thanks.  Im sorry, but I am still new to linux
<barrypaxton> it used 2 work before i updated now it dont
<Sunnz2> usr12 built-in onboard gigabit ethernet.
<edju> Can I compile a kernel using the Debian method, as described at the Debian site?
<kostkon> barrypaxton, check your volume levels
<confuse_david> bascule: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-e37bdcfed4ae92ac7a5ef5cbcc66c8ad2ebe6c5f
<barrypaxton> i have
<bascule> confuse_david: OK, it takes time and patience, no one was an OS expert after a month :)
<Sunnz2> usr13 don't you mean lspci | grep net?
<kostkon> barrypaxton, also run "alsamixer" from the terminal and check the volume levels there
<mage__> hey is there a way to FTP with just one connection? I've got a server that right now I can only log in, doing anything fails
<barrypaxton> i did
<confuse_david> bascule: thanks
<gantrixx> has anyone had problems using open office to read files that are mounted on an nfs partition?
<confuse_david> bascule: I am going to try to follow the directions on that website
<barrypaxton> im running ubuntu studio shud i switch 2 another version of ubuntu?
<bascule> confuse_david: have you added !repos
<confuse_david> bascule: !repos ?
<bascule> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Sunnz2> usr13,           lspci | grep -i net only shows up my wireless device, but not the wired one.
<barrypaxton> im gonna go reinstall and use regular ubuntu
<Sunnz2> So my wired device is not detected... how do I get it detected?
<barrypaxton> shud i do that?
<kostkon> barrypaxton, I don't think that's necessary. although, I think ubuntu studio is different from the other versions since I think it has jack as its sound server
<en3r0> sometimes my keyboard (laptop) stops working
<barrypaxton> yeah can i get the software thats on unbuntu studio on regular ubuntu?
<pretender> how do you install flash for youtube videos etc in ubuntu 7.10
<bascule> pretender:
<usr13> Sunnz2: May not be supported.
<bascule> em see ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usr13> !flash | pretender
<ubotu> pretender: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sunnz2> But it is just a ethernet device!!
<bascule> <-- tooooo tired now x]
<Jangari> Sunnz2: desktop computer with a network card?
<bascule> mv bascule /dev/bed
<Sunnz2> Jangari yes desktop, onboard ethernet port
<usr13> Sunnz2: If we had more info on your particular ethernet device, we might be able to tell you what driver software to install.
<usr13> Sunnz2: lshw
<Sunnz2> Ok I'll try that
<killown> when I set extra visual effects it hide window border maximize minimize and close anyone can help me fix it?
<uzetaab> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do I add a file to sources.list.d if it's root protected?
<usr13> uzetaab: sudo
<pretender> thank you also my xchat gnome has a blank icon how do i fix this
<usr13> pretender: Right click on the icon -> Properties, click the icon thing in upper left corner and choose one.
<Sunnz2> usr13, i did a lshw, can't find the network port in there
<pretender> thanks again
<usr13> Sunnz2: lspci
<hw00djohn> hey, webcam question again.  I have an HP VGA Webcam.  I looked on google for the answer to no avail.  I tried to set it up with ekiga with no success.  Any idea how to get my webcam working?
<Sunnz2> usr13 i see things like usb0 which is also build-in to the board
<Sunnz2> Just not the etherenet port
<pocketdrummer> usr13: Ok, this is what I'm seeing http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v209/SpikeyHead00/Screenshot.png
<usr13> Sunnz2: Sorry, dono what to tell you.  Google it.  google.com/linux
<Sunnz2> Google what?
<usr13> pocketdrummer: Try mplayer
<usr13> pocketdrummer: or totem  or gxine
<killown> when I set extra visual effects it hide window border maximize minimize and close anyone can help me fix it?
<hw00djohn> help with my webcam plz?
<uzetaab> thanks usr13, I'll try sudo
<usr13> pocketdrummer: What hardware?  e.g.  What processor and how much memory and what video card do you have?
<tyrone> Hello, I'm not sure if you've heard of this, but the kernel header files seem to lack certain files. Particularly module.h. Any idea how to get them in there? Thanks
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how I can break the protection on an m4p under ubuntu and make it a m4a?
<Gr1> how to mount isos, please?
<Gr1> O am noobzor.
<usr13> mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/iso
<ComradeMirror> I have a question for linux is there any sort of object dock program?
<no0tic> !iso | Gr1
<ubotu> Gr1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pocketdrummer> usr13: AMD Athlon 64 4200+ (@ 2.7Ghz), 2Gb PC3200, nvidia 7800GT
<jason> anyone have any recommendations for a sound card that supports 5.1?
<usr13> pocketdrummer: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pocketdrummer> usr13: What does that do?
<adorablepuppy> Where can I send package requests?
<Scunizi> ComradeMirror, you mean like mac's bar at the bottom of the screen?
<usr13> pocketdrummer: It will give us a clue as to what video driver you might be using.
<ComradeMirror> Scunizi: Sure
<usr13> pocketdrummer: grep "nv" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pocketdrummer> usr13: It says nvidia. I installed the restricted nvidia drivers from the tooltip that popped up after I installed Ubuntu.
<tyrone> @ComradeMirror : If your box supports aiglx, then you could look into kiba-dock. It has alot of realy 'neat' features like physics.
<Scunizi> ComradeMirror, try AWN .. it's in synaptic.. activate after installing by going to Applications/Accessories/Avant Window Manager  config can be done in System/Preferences/Awn Manager
<usr13> pocketdrummer: try mplayer or totem  or gxine
<ComradeMirror> thanks
<Scunizi> np
<confuse_david> bascule: what is repos?
<usr13> pocketdrummer: mplayer dvd://
<hw00djohn> can someone please help me with my webcam?
<moparfan90> i have a broadcom wireless card. is it possible to crack WEP with it?
<tyrone> @confuse_david : a repo is a directory with a set of packages. They can even have doubles in two repositories...
<ComradeMirror> I looked up AWN in synaptic I can't find it
<ComradeMirror> what is the package called you know?
<confuse_david> tyrone: oh
<joecurlee> hi. i'm having some major problems with a video capture card and mythtv... can't get the HD to work, and can't get any audio from the card at all (audio works for everything else on the computer, just not the capture card)
<jason> moparfan90: if your trying to break into someones wireless network it doesn't really matter what card you're using, but you probably won't be told how to accomplish such a thing here
<joecurlee> the card is Pinnacle PCTV HD PCI... i've been spending pretty much the entire day on this and am about to lose my mind
<zcat[1]> it does matter, some cards are better for setting MAC address or spoofing packets
<pretender> my xchat gnome has no icon how do i fix this
<hw00djohn> still looking for help wiht my webcam
<regeya> bwahaha
<AntiUSA> does anyone know how to get past the login on Cedega 6?
<joecurlee> I've upgraded my ALSA drivers for the sound, but to no avail... i followed instructions that supposedly make the card work for HD, also to no avail... so...
<regeya> nice politics...hm...
<adorablepuppy> hw00djohn: Punch it and eat some applesauce, That makes me feel better about my hardware problems.
<AntiUSA> hah, I don't like Texas either ;)
<Gr1> what constitues a mount point for iso mounting>
<hw00djohn> adorablepuppy: i'm allergic to apples, and sauce
<zcat[1]> jason: we had a presentation at the LUG last year, 9 minutes to crack WPA (it actually took slightly less) which was quite impressive. all free tools too
<regeya> heh AntiUSA
<AntiUSA> does anyone know how to get past the login on Cedega 6?
<adorablepuppy> hw00djohn: What type of webcam is it?
<|thunder> exploit - X.Org xorg-server <= 1.1.1-48.13 Probe for Files Exploit PoC    -    ouch,....
<confuse_david> bascule: according to website I went to, my video card is too old
<zulerdongle> hello again. I just have one quick question. IS there any way to update ubuntu 6.10 to 7.10 by downloading and installing certain files (i mean like an update through the synaptic package manager for example)? Im asking this because I can run 7.10 fine on my desktop but for some reasons the install cd's crashed on my laptop which currently has 6.10 . Thanks.
<tyrone> joecurlee : It depends on the driver. From my experiences in this, if its not one of the few currently under development.. your going to have alot of issues
<EADG> Gr1: Where you want to have to iso located, for ex in media/fooiso/
<safiyyah> why doesnt the amazon "search inside" feature work on firefox?
<regeya> actually I shoudl be antiIL (for illinois) holy cow AntiUSA I need to renew cedega..haven't used it in ages
<hw00djohn> it's an HP VGA Webcam, adorablepuppy.
<joecurlee> tyrone: should i just return the card and get one that's made for linux?
<Gr1> OK
<Gr1> THANKS
<Gr1> I'll try
<jason> zulerdongle: if you open up synaptic it should just give you the option to do a distribution upgrade
<joecurlee> that's what I'm leaning towards now
<genii> zulerdongle: For dist upgrade you need to go 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<AntiUSA> yeah I remember back in the day if you just had a sub for a month you could download it and keep it
<Jared> <zulerdongle: Run the install in safe mode
<adorablepuppy> hw00djohn: lemme see what I can dig up
<AntiUSA> but now whenever I try to use the new Cedega 6 there is a login that pops up
<AntiUSA> every fucking time
<Jared> <zulerdongle: probably a video problem
<MAA> hey
<MAA> i just setup ubuntu
<MAA> and loving it
<zcat[1]> AntiUSA: give up, just dual-boot :)
<zulerdongle> genii thanks
<AntiUSA> lol
<AntiUSA> that is not helpful
<hw00djohn> adorablepuppy: i appreciate it..i checked google and the ubuntu forums with no success...maybe you'll be better than me
<MAA> whats hte problem
<zulerdongle> jared thanks.. but how do i run the install in safe mode, do i have to select safe mode in the grub boot menu?
<bloodhacker> ya whats going on
<help> Wtf just happened, i minimized all my apps running, and now my desktop pictures is a massive digital slr picture, and all my icons are missing
<help> (under the picture, and I cant rightclick on my desktop)
<tyrone> <joecurlee> : before doing that, it would be good to find out what driver you should be looking for.. i think mine was ivtv.. and it caused my card to crash the box. I'll check it out..
<Jared> <zulerdongle: at bootup from the install CD, you will see the option to install in safe mode (something like that)
<zcat[1]> my kids have a windows partition for games they get from the library, I just can't be bothered messing around with wine or cedega for a game they'll only use a week and return
<Jared> <zulerdongle: I have an ATI x600 I had to do it that way to get it to work
<Pandemic187> Hey all.
<Gr1> How to unmount?
<MAA> zcat wine is ismple
<MAA> on ubunut
<joecurlee> tyrone: i thought this would solve my woes as it's the exact card i have: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<zcat[1]> and lately they can't be bothered getting them out at all 'cos booting to windows just to play some crappy game is too much bother too
<Jared> <zulerdongle: Booting off the install CD that is
<MAA> i just set up wine
<m0u5e> for swap, how does one go about acquiring the UUID located in /etc/fstab ?
<confuse_david> when I type lspci|grep -i vga, I get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<MAA> on my ubuntu its flawless
<Pandemic187> I deleted a couple of icons from my panel. Can someone tell me how to get them back?
<m0u5e> is there an fdisk --verbose function?
<genii> m0u5e: blkid
<confuse_david> does that mean i have a compatable video card?
<m0u5e> ahh thx
<bluefoxx> ok, so after hacking apart an s-video cable and an composite video cable i got video out working for my nvidia 6200. my only problem is i wish to use the television[which displays at 1024x768] as a separate display device from my monitor[1280x1024] for showing off movies and websites, among other things. the problem here is that in nvidia-settings it will only display on the TV in twinview, with me using the TV as a cloned display
<bluefoxx> else i lose some of the screen...how can i get the TV as a seperate display device? as the "save to x configuration file" results in "unable to create backup ~xorg.conf in <location"
<genii> m0u5e: np
<silas428> can anyone help me to get an ASUS wl-167g wlan adapter to work? I can't seem to compile from the instructions it comes with
<zcat[1]> MAA: wine is NOT simple.. you cannot just put a windows game on CD in and have it install and work, not even old crappy win98 games
<zulerdongle> jared: oh... i thought you meant update in safe mode.. well since my laptops dvd drive has a LOT of trouble reading disks im going to trying to upgrade online and if that doesnt work ill simply try your method. thanks
<Estreyela> actually, that works for a lot of old games
<usr13> Pandemic187: right click on empty spot on panel and add what you want
<Jared> <zulerdongle: np... good luck
<tyrone> joecurlee : I'll check it out
<credible> confuse_david: just use the default driver
<helppppppppp> Wtf just happened, i minimized all my apps running, and now my desktop pictures is a massive digital slr picture, and all my icons are missing
<helppppppppp> (11:34:37 PM) help: (under the picture, and I cant rightclick on my desktop)
<bluefoxx> also, is there a good manual page for nvidia-settings? i wish to know what all of these settings do...
<Pandemic187> usr13: Right. But these aren't in the list. Trying to readd Pidgin and the network icon.
<jason> zulerdongle: you could also try the alternate ubuntu cd, many people who've had troubles with the normal install cd don't have problems with the alternate
<zcat[1]> It's never worked for me, not even once, not even when I get bleeding edge versions of wine from bleeding-edge repos (budgetdedicated?)
<usr13> Pandemic187: You have it in the Applications menu, right?
<EADG> bluefoxx: need to run the nvidea config program as root, had that same error message awhile back.
<Pandemic187> Which one, usr13 ?
<Jared> This is driving me NUTS!!!  guys.... my "network manager" icon top right on sys tray has somehow gotten "squashed"! Now just a thin line can't see any signal bars now! (wifi).. squashed between bluetooth and the seach icon, anyone know how to restore that??? Anyone help out??
<Gr1> how do you unmount an ISO?
<confuse_david> credible: ok  but if I type in glxinfo, I get this crap...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56688/
<bluefoxx> like "sync blitter to vblank on display device<TV0 or Xmon0>"
<usr13> Pandemic187: Drag it from Applications menu to panel
<bluefoxx> EADG, ok, will try that, ty
<tyrone> joecurlee : right away, it looks like hardy or its future updates will support your card by default. kernel 2.6.25.. the latest is .24 i believe... and i read on..
<bloodhacker> hey guys i am kinda new to all this xchat stuff. so is this all you guys do is talk about Ubuntu
<Pandemic187> usr13: Right...but I want the icon that changes.
<joecurlee> tyrone: where are you seeing this at?
<Gr1> in the ubuntu channe;
<Gr1> channel*
<Gr1> ...
<usr13> Pandemic187: Is it still in the trash bin?
<zcat[1]> Gr1: sudo umount /media/whereyoumountedit
<Jared> <bloodhacker>: lolzz in this channel, Hmm.. yeah
<Pandemic187> usr 13 nope.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> unable to load nvidia drivers
<usr13> Pandemic187: Dono what to tell you, sorry.
<bloodhacker> cool man
<Pandemic187> Ugh.
<tyrone> joecurlee : the pinacle page, second line of the first paragraph
<zcat[1]> !offtopic | bloodhacker
<Gr1> pawan
<credible> confuse_david: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gr1> be more specific
<credible> !pastebin
<zcat[1]> it's all we're allowed to talk about :)
<Pandemic187> Does anyone know how I can get the pidgin icon back on my panel?
<bloodhacker>  what
<bloodhacker> is ther a rule about being off topic
<jason> pandemic187: you can right click on the panel and select add, then select pidgin
<hdevalence> doues (k)ubuntu have a thing like debian where you can download a million CDs and then install stuff without the network?
<Pandemic187> That's not in the list, jason.
<zcat[1]> yeah, not rigidly enforced, but if you stray too far they'll tell you off
<jason> pandemic187: if pidgin is on your normal menu you can also right click on the menu item and select add to panel
<tyrone> joecurlee : did you install the firmware as well as the driver?
<usr13> Pandemic187: apt-get remove pidgen
<usr13> Pandemic187: apt-get install pidgen
<bloodhacker> zcat are you tallking to me?
<joecurlee> tyrone: yes, followed all instructions on that link
<Pandemic187> I actually just tried that usr13
<confuse_david> credible: hey here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56691/
<Pandemic187> Unless it would require a reboot or something
<jason> linux should never require a reboot outside of kernel updates
<usr13> Pandemic187: I dono :)
<zcat[1]> bloodhacker: yes .. I don't always bother with the name first tho :)
<Pandemic187> lame.
<credible> confuse_david: wow, try this: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core
<zcat[1]> jason: hoe about updates to init ?
<Pandemic187> How can there be no way to get it back?
<tyrone> joecurlee : can you confirm that your lspci -vvnn output matches the page's output?
<joecurlee> tyrone: i'm more or less a newb with linux, how do i do so?
<bloodhacker> zcat how do i tallk to just you? like you are doing to me..
<usr13> Pandemic187: You prolly already got it back.  Fire it up and see.
<confuse_david> credible: what is so amazing?
<wwalker> How do I play real Media files under ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> bloodhacker: just type the name first.
<Pandemic187> I did.
<tyrone> joecurlee : have you ever used a terminal/command line before?
<usr13> wwalker: Instal realplayer
<bloodhacker> zcat like this
<Pandemic187> It didn't come back, usr13
<credible> confuse_david: that you're missing the actual libglx.so
<zcat[1]> bloodhacker: yeah
<joecurlee> tyrone: yes everyday :) but on os x
<neolith2099> where can I find a hardware compat list for ubuntu?
<bloodhacker> zcat oo ok i see
<confuse_david> credible: ok i just did.  really.
<joecurlee> tyrone: just need to know the command
<confuse_david> credible: i just installed
<bloodhacker> zcat man this is razzy cool
<credible> confuse_david: now restart X
<usr13> Pandemic187: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<bloodhacker> zcat i am new to xchat
<confuse_david> credible: how do you restart x or do you mean restart computer?
<Pandemic187> Restart X?
<nano__> hey guys, i just connected my ipod to my ubuntu system (after i installed gtkpod) and somehow my ipod was automatically mounted to /media/xxxxxxx  ...... but there is no corresponding entry in fstab , so how could this be?
<Pandemic187> Okay I'll try that.
<tyrone> joecurlee : well don't sweat it.. os x and linux are relatives. Just open up a term.. if you don't know where look in applications accessories. Then type in lspci -vvnn | less
<credible> confuse_david: log out and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<confuse_david> ok
<confuse_david> thanks
<zcat[1]> bloodhacker: this is not a great channel to start out on, lots of traffic so it's hard to follow, plus we're gonna get told off for beinf OT soon :)
<akbrennan> hi all
<genii> nano__: fstab does not usually hold transient or temporary media.
<Pandemic187> Yep, didn't work.
<Pandemic187> wow
<neolith2099> bloodhacker, join the party..in a channel of 1100+ people!
<bloodhacker> zcat oooo i thot only me and yo could see this
<bloodhacker> zcat ok
<zcat[1]> bloodhacker: nope..
<tyrone> joecurlee : just so you know, ls is the list command, and lspci is a command that lists all known pci connections, | is pipe (you probably know that), and less is a term program that makes it easier to scroll through output
<wwalker> usr13: got an apt source for that?
<neolith2099> bloodhacker: we all C U!
<dygital> Hello. Is there an app that does similar functions like CCleaner does on windows?
<usr13> wwalker: For what?
<bluefoxx> EADG, ok, seems to have saved, going to restart X now...
<nano__> genii: so fstab typically holds permanent (ie. always physcially connected) volumes
<joecurlee> tyrone: cool... so there is a tone of output from that though
<emmajane> genii: I thought it did for CDROM drives... or is that the old way of doing things?
<wwalker> usr13: sorry, realplayer
<joecurlee> tyrone: don't want to post it all here... anything to look for?
<nano__> emmajane: good point....cdroms are temporary?
<nano__> i would think
<usr13> wwalker: Oh, I dono, just go to http://www.real.com/linux
<confuse_david> credible: THANK YOU
<emmajane> nano__: Well you have to unmount a CD to pop it out of the player...
<genii> nano__: The removable things can also have fstab entries like CD. But it does not always know aead of time what things you are plugging in for instance until you do it.
<tyrone> joecurlee : try to compare it to the output on that page you sent me
<dygital> Hello. Is there an app that does similar functions like CCleaner does on windows?
<zcat[1]> what does ccleaner do?
<dygital> (sent again, thought it got lost in the answers above...)
<dygital> it cleans out all the caches and temp files
<nano__> genii: so wat ur trying to say is that although a cd can contain anything, fstab anticipates that a cd drive is physically connected, as opposed to an external usb stick for example
<EADG> lol
<usr13> wwalker: sudo sh RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<mohadib_> dygital rm -Rf /tmp/*
<tyrone> joecurlee : if it makes you feel any better i'm having problems of my own with drivers... i'm trying to make one but i'm missing the most critical file on my system :(
<emmajane> (back in teh day you could also put memory sticks into /etc/fstab)
<dygital> moh: ok...
<bluefoxx> EADG, ok, it worked but now i lost my compiz, which i need for certain things[gdesklets for example, are not working...]
<genii> nano__: You can add removable media to fstab, is best to use options like sync for writeable media. Aslo the uuid and not /dev name since an usb drive can be sdb one day and sdc another day depending how many you have and what order you plug them in
<dygital> but there's other caches too, right? like apt-get autoclean, etc
<Onyx> nutsack
<dygital> firefox's cache
<zcat[1]> you can still put memory sticks in fstab ... jyou just gotta trust that they'll always get detected as the same device
<nano__> genii: what do entries such as UUID=506c9742-a80a-4971-99d4-ab610765335f  in my fstab mean?  I would think that these are volume labels. but what does the acronym UUID sand for?
<mohadib_> dygital no app like that that i am aware of
<nano__> *stand for
<dygital> maybe if I learned a bit of bash scripting, I could have it do that.
<genii> zcat[1]: Hence my recommend for uuid
 * emmajane nods at genii about the sdb and sdc bit.
<EADG> bluefoxx: I don't really know anything about compiz, I spend most my time on the console.
<confuse_david> credible: can you explain what I did
<confuse_david> ?
<mohadib_> dygital  make a file with #!/binbash at the top , then put one bash command per line
<computer_> what is a good gui program to make .iso files?
<mohadib_> should be pretty east
<bluefoxx> EADG, ah, ok
<mohadib_> easy
<zcat[1]> genii: D'Oh!! Than has been bothering me for ages.. I have a friend uses text only (he's blind) so I put his mp3 player in fstab.. I just figured out I should be using the UUID not /dev/sda :)
<emmajane> nano__ http://www.google.ca/search?q=define%3Auuid
<genii> nano__: uuid= universally unique identifier ...like a MAC for network
<dygital> computer: i found a good one earlier tonight... "AcetoneISO"
<EADG> bluefoxx: Ask away though, I'm sure somebody in here knows something, might try #compiz also.
<nano__> thanks guys
<dygital> also K3B
<bluefoxx> so anyone else know how i can keep seperate Xscreens[moniter and TV] and still have all my compiz? i have my window bar plauged by all my desklets
<genii> zcat[1]: Heh :) Hopefully you know about blkid then
<Marupa> Is there a way to copy an entire file system over to another drive but /keep/ all the permissions?  I need to transport an entire installation from one drive to another over SSH.  Is it possible?
<dygital> mohadib: i'll try that. thanks
<computer_> thnx
<credible> confuse_david: somehow you deleted /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so
<mohadib_> Marupa yes
<emmajane> Marupa: using the -p parameter will "keep permissions" assuming the user exists on both systems (if across a network)
<zcat[1]> genii: cos sometimes it comes up as /dev/sdb and he can't mount it (gets a bit confused about how to find it and mount it with teh full mount options)
<mohadib_> tar up all the partions
<Marupa> emma, scp?  or what?
<mohadib_> and trasnfer with ssh
<mohadib_> and untar
<emmajane> Marupa: scp -pr localfilestomove login@remotesite
<mohadib_> (After you partion)
<joecurlee> tyrone: thanks for the help thus far, checking the output now... i've had nothing but frustrations since day one with this system, but i've made some real progress with it... the capture card is the last step
<emmajane> Marupa: that's what I use (secure copy)
<Marupa> emma, THANK you :D  My drive crashed.
<hw00djohn> anyone care to help me wiht my webcam?
<genii> zcat[1]: When you have a drive plugged in, the command blkid should tell the UUID when it exists (some removable media do not have them, oddly)
<Marupa> emma, have to do it as root, most likely then, right/
<emmajane> Marupa: ruhoh! because you tried to do secure copy onto it?!
<zcat[1]> genii: yeah, I've used that when I clone an install from one disk to another, have to rewrite the id's in fstab and grub
<Marupa> emma, No, drive failure.  Trying to salvage it.
<emmajane> Marupa: AHH! I thought you meant I caused it to crash. ;)
<emmajane> (check the nick... you'll get emma all excited. I'm emmajane)
<dygital> mohadib, should I use "#!/binbash" or "#!/bin/bash" ?
<Odd-rationale> What was the "Print Current Directory" command again?
<mohadib_> #!/bin/bash
<dygital> cool. thx
<mohadib_> np
<EADG> Odd-rationale: pwd
<dygital> pwd
<Odd-rationale> ok Thanks!
<emmajane> Marupa: You need to have permission on the remote drive to put the files there and read permission on the local drive. Otherwise, you're right... use root.
<tyrone> joecurlee : believe me, I started two years ago and I had to endure crashes every other minute for 30 restarts in a day. all random. In two years, linux has jumped from ok to great.. at this rate, hardy will solve half our problems. Hang on for a few more kernel releases and you'll be amazed.
<Marupa> emmajane, any pitfalls you know about, or should I be able to sudo scp -pr / somedest@somedest?
<confuse_david> credible: so you had me do "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and that resinstalled libglx?
<killown> ow do i convert a tar.bz2 to a tar.gz?
<credible> confuse_david: nope
<emmajane> Marupa: hrm. It won't warn you if you're about to overwrite something. That's the only one I can think of.
<mohadib_> Marupa i would not do that
<credible> confuse_david: you don't need fglrx, I had you reinstall the xserver-xorg-core package
<mohadib_> Marupa at least tar up /
<fuffalo> How do I mount a folder on another ubuntu box on my machine (if i have ssh access)
<Marupa> emma, the destination drive is blank.
<mohadib_> movine files with scp has a lot of overhead
<Marupa> mohadib_, Not enough room.
<mohadib_> so complress them
<mohadib_> ah
<emmajane> mohadib_: can't you copy the whole drive image and mount it elsewhere?
<mohadib_> it will takr forrever to move all those small files
<Marupa> I've only got 2GB free, and it's taking up 4.
<mohadib_> emmajane sure can
<EADG> fuffalo: sshfs remoteip:/dir /local/mount/piont
<confuse_david> credible: oh ok
<Marupa> mohadib_, gigabit ethernet :3
<switch__> killown: unzip with bzip and then compress it with gzip
<Jangari> Marupa: what about sshfs'ing to the server? takes the annoying bits out ofscp'ing
<mohadib_> Marupa your connection will not be the bottle neck i would guess
<joecurlee> tyrone: yea i'm pretty much in for the long haul now... i've spent too many nights on this to quit :)
<mohadib_> Marupa encryption is not cheap
<emmajane> mohadib_: what's the syntax for it? I always forget... maybe Marupa should use that instead?
<dygital> mohadib, should I save the bash script with a .sh or something?
<Marupa> let me finish partitioning my destination drive...
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have a second moniter going in the form of an CRT telivisionthat i want to use as a dedicated moniter for movies, but after getting it going seperately[it only worked as twinview cloned] i have lost my compiz effects, including a important one like widget layer and annotations. how can i get these back. oh and the computer that has the problem is the one im typing this from, only one that will connect to the internet and t
<bluefoxx> hus is my main
<mohadib_> emmajane for making an image or taring up something?
<emmajane> mohadib_: for making an image. I used to do that for backups...
<mohadib_> emmajane you can use dd easily enogh dd if=/ of=dirve.iso
<emmajane> mohadib_: and then mount the partition on the other machine...
<mohadib_> iirc
<switch__> My operating system is requiring me to have superuser privilege to listen on port 80 but not on some other ports.  What's the deal with this?
<mohadib_> then you mount as a loopback device iirc
 * emmajane nods that looks familiar.
<confuse_david> credible: ok I have only one more question.  what is the purpose that log file you had me paste?
<mohadib_> been a while
<dygital> mohadib_,  how do I run the script I made
 * emmajane nods to mohadib_ the mount as loopback device is definitely right.
<mohadib_> chmod +x  script  ./script
 * emmajane nods and checks to see if she's got it written down.
<Marupa> So, can someone PM me the fastest method to grab all the files, keeping permissions, users, and grab every file?
<mohadib_> mount -o loop lol
<emmajane> Marupa:  is it a linux machine you're trying to restore/save/etc?
<mohadib_> i forget
<sluggo> switch__: all ports 1024 and below require root privileges
<mohadib_> its right in the man
<switch__> thanks sluggo.
<Marupa> emmajane.  dying machine is debian, my comp is ubuntu.
<emmajane> k
<dygital> Marupa, netcat if over the network, I think. Locally, the DD command works well.
<joecurlee> tyrone: the first difference is the latency... on the website it's 32, mine is 64 not sure what that means though
<emmajane> Marupa: go with the solution that we're trying to work out for the full disk image.
<mohadib_> emmajane yes , its mount -o loop
<joecurlee> also, th capabilities for me say "access denied" not sure if that's because i ran your command without sudo or because there's a problem
<emmajane> Marupa: then it'll be like mounting your old hardrive as a perfectly intact unit on your new system.
<tyrone> joecurlee : latency is an issue on the scheduling for the interupts, I believe. had a little experience with a low latency kernel in ubuntu-studio... Assuming everything is correct.. I will try and find an error guide. Tell me, did you get any errors at all during/after the install?
<Some_Person> How do I make this thing collate?
<Marupa> emmajane, as long as all the users/permissions are intact, awesome.
<emmajane> Marupa: I don't see why they wouldn't be.
<Marupa> emmajane, even if they don't exist on the destination drive?
<emmajane> Marupa: you're copying a snapshot of the system, not the files themselves (it'll only be one huge file)
<Some_Person> How do I print with collate?
<joecurlee> tyrone: no errors at all... also i ran command again with sudo and this time i see the capabilities info
<Marupa> well...Hold on.
<Marupa> What I want to do is this:
<tyrone> joecurlee : Oh, and maybe the module isn't loading at all.
<joecurlee> tyrone: how do i check on that?
<tyrone> joecurlee : that's interesting. I gotta find the name of the driver.. what is it?
<emmajane> Marupa: you'll get random numbers instead of legit users/groups if they don't exist, but you'd have that anyway and they'll fix themselves if you remount after creating the appropriate users.
<joecurlee> tyrone: the name of the driver?
<tyrone> joecurlee :yes
<Marupa> I have a failing drive in a linux box.  I have a destination drive in my current box that, after copying the files to it, will go BACK into the server as a replacement drive.
<Some_Person> How do I get this darn thing to collate?
<dygital> Marupa, I tried the command like you mentioned, and it didn't work. When I try to execute the script, it says its not found.  I'm running it from the same folder. In the terminal, it gives me "bash: wipetemp: command not found" (I've named it wipetemp)
<joecurlee> tyrone: i honestly have no idea... it's provided by video 4 linux... you have to download the "v4l-dvb tree"
<Plight> hey, are there any open source webcam drivers?
<norml_advocate> can I talk about audacity on this channel?  or is there a better one?
<emmajane> Marupa: if you have a disk image you can move that .img file anywhere and mount it. MUCH cleaner than copying.
<dygital> err, for mohadib_  **
<mohadib_> yep
<mohadib_> copying / over ssh seems tiresome
<norml_advocate> can I talk about audacity on this channel?  or is there a better one?
 * emmajane nods to mohadib_. Agreed now that I understand...
<Marupa> emmajane, But it wouldn't work, I dont think.  Technically I'm wanting to mirror from one drive to another manually, to replace the drive physically.
<Some_Person> Where is the option to make this damn thing collate?
<norml_advocate> how do I make audacity work?
<tyrone> joecurlee : alright then... try lsmod | grep v | less   The v is since no matter what it should start with that..
<norml_advocate> i do not have any editing options
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys what packages would i have to install to do development with gtk2.0
<Marupa> I can't have an image file only.  That's pretty worthless in a headless server.
 * dygital waits patiently for mohadib_  to school me. 
<cag> hey I know I should ask this in #xubuntu but no one is responding...
<mohadib_> dygital you had another question?
<tyrone> joecurlee : if that doesn't turn up.. try lsmod | less    and browse to see if you can find something like that
<joecurlee> tyrone: ok what am i looking for with this output?
<dygital> mohadib_, I tried the command like you mentioned, and it didn't work. When I try to execute the script, it says its not found.  I'm running it from the same folder. In the terminal, it gives me "bash: wipetemp: command not found" (I've named it wipetemp)
<mohadib_> my irc client does not highlight my nick , so kind of hard to keepup :p
<pmratpoison> hello! I want to autostart thunderbird with my sessions, but I want it to start minimised. What options should I use?
<emmajane> Marupa: Right now you're just trying to get teh files out cleanly.
<Some_Person> Where is the option to make this damn thing collate?
<Plight> Are there any open source webcam drivers for 'creative?
<Marupa> emma, Ahh.
<tyrone> joecurlee : anything that looks like v4l.. video 4 linux.. dvb.. something
<mohadib_> dygital did you use ./scriptname ?
<Marupa> so, what was the command again?
<joecurlee> tyrone: well here's something.. v4l1_compat and v4l2_common
<emmajane> Marupa: we need to figure out which file the image is in.
<tyrone> joecurlee ; aha.. but now I gotta find out if that's the right one.
<emmajane> Marupa: it'll be in one of the /dev files
<dygital> mohadib_,  I've named it "wipetemp"  and used your command but changed it  chmod +x  wipetemp ./wipetemp  ... ?
<AnonCon> hello
<joecurlee> tyrone: cool
<Plight> I'm trying to install a webcam, what packages do i need?
<Marupa> emmajane, What?  I haven't made any images yet.
<mohadib_> dygital you ran that as two differient commands?
<AnonCon> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, what now?
<emmajane> Marupa: Just a sec, I'm trying to figure it on my own machine.
<dygital> i think so
<cag> how do I reset my xfce settings to show my damn taskbars?
<norml_advocate> HOW DO I MAKE AUDACITY WORK?
<norml_advocate> HOW DO I MAKE AUDACITY WORK?
<s0ulstice_> hello
<norml_advocate> HI
<pmratpoison> !patience > norml_advocate
<dygital> Plight, what happens when you unplug and plug in your webcam? I have one too and thats what I did.
<Some_Person> Where is the option to make this damn thing collate?
<emmajane> Marupa: take a look in /dev/ ... have you got sda, sda1, sda2, sda etc?
<s0ulstice_> pmratpoison, any difference in using | compared to > ??
<norml_advocate> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<emmajane> Some_Person: easy there. :)
<bipoi> norml_advocate, sarap
<fuffalo> can i use gedit on my local machine to edit files on a remote machine (connected via ssh)
<pmratpoison> in irc, or in general?
<norml_advocate> bipoi  im sorry
<emmajane> Some_Person: first we have to save a dying disk, then we'll get to your collating. :)
<AnonCon> anyone have any advice on where to start? I hope to eventually develop
<norml_advocate> sarap?
<s0ulstice_> pmratpoison, well both since were here
<AnonCon> in general
<chronos> I'm having a major issue with one of my ubuntu computers. I turn it on, sometimes it goes past the bios screen, and turns off instantly, other times, it'll get as far as my desktop and physically power itself down. What's up with this?
<Some_Person> ok
<dygital> norml_advocate, have you checked google? I suggest searching for "audacity ubuntu" and see what ya get...
<mohadib_> fuffalo gedit used to only support read only VFS , not sure if thats still the case
<Marupa> emmajane, hda1/2/4, being /, /home and a 'large files' partition.
<AnonCon> chronos, is it overheating?
<Some_Person> i just dont want to manually re-sort the 200 pages i'm about to print
<norml_advocate> what does sarap mean?
<Madpilot> chronos, sounds like serious hardware issues - bad motherboard, probably
<mohadib_> try using fuse and sshfs
<tyrone> joecurlee : can you find any sort module with videodev in it?
<pmratpoison> well, on irc, I think > sends a private msg, whereas  | makes it public. lemme check
<chronos> How could I tell AnonCon
<pmratpoison> !patience > pmratpoison
<genii> fuffalo: Not directly. But you can run something like nano on the ssh, copy and paste into local gedit, edit it, then reverse the process
<cag> Hi, I cant see shit toolbars on my xfce... how do I reset my xfce settings from the terminal?
<pmratpoison> !patience | pmratpoison
<s0ulstice_> Some_Person, Isn't there a print reverse option?
<norml_advocate> sarap
<Madpilot> pmratpoison, that's how ubotu works
<norml_advocate> sarap you too buddy
<Plight> I need drivers for my webcam, whoo can help?
<EADG> chronos: use a live cd and check your ram with the memory test
<emmajane> Marupa: I think you want each of those individually...
<AnonCon> you can usually find a temp in the bios
<Some_Person> s0ulstice_: where?
<tyrone> joecurlee : if not, please try modprobe videodev
<norml_advocate> ill sarap you up and down the floors
<pmratpoison> Madpilot: Thats what I meant
<AnonCon> or just feel it, it it's really hot, really fast..you could have a problem.
<dygital> Plight, what happens when you unplug and plug in your webcam? I have one too and thats what I did.
<norml_advocate> angry hacker wannabe here
<s0ulstice_> Some_Person, i think it would be in the print settings right before you click to print
<norml_advocate> lookout
<joecurlee> tyrone: v4l1_compat is on the left and videodev on the right of it
<s0ulstice_> Some_Person, Id test with a couple pages first though
<Madpilot> norml_advocate, cool it, please. This is a tech support channel, not a chat channel.
<Plight> nothing
<Plight> it doesn't read the device
<pmratpoison> now, as far as bash is is concerned, > redirects the standard output. Being a newb myself, I don't know what | does
<Some_Person> s0ulstice_: i dont see the option
<cag> how do I reset my XFCE settings from the terminal folks?
<chronos> Ram check out good EADG
<tyrone> joecurlee : can you try modprobe videodev anyway.. just to see?
<AnonCon> can you enter your bios chronos?
<s0ulstice_> Some_Person, hmm maybe my printer has it and yours doesn't??
<Timmy> what is this channel are about?
<dygital> Plight, do you see it in your  System > Preferences > Hardware (or something that resembles it?)
<chronos> anoncon,  yup sure can.
<Timmy> with the high technology talk,it sounds so interesting
<pmratpoison> e.g. ls /path/to/stuff > asdf.text will make you an asdf.text file containing the output of ls
<mohadib_> cag remove the .xfce settings dorectories
<chronos> It'll let me stay in there forever if I want
<zylstra555> Hello. I would like to intstall vgetty voicemail server, but, I cannot find the name of the package. How do I install it?
<Flannel> !ubuntu | Timmy
<Some_Person> s0ulstice_: my printer does it by default in windows
<ubotu> Timmy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<AnonCon> someone in the menu you can usually monitor the cpu temperature
<cag> thanks, mohadib_
<pmratpoison> hello! I want to autostart thunderbird with my sessions, but I want it to start minimised. What options should I use?
<mohadib_> np
<joecurlee> tyrone: just type in modprobe videodev on command line?
<s0ulstice_> Some_Person, I dunno then.. I've only just set my printer up today
<chronos> It's coming up around 100 to 98 Degrees celcius
<skypiloteee> hmm,i logon, and gnome isn't responding at all, i can move the mouse, but nothing clicks
<joecurlee> tyrone: if yes, i tried that just now and nothing happened
<Sunnz2> I'll give up on the onboard ethernet thing...
<Sunnz2> It just doesn't work...
<AnonCon> google the normal operating temp for your cpu
<dygital> Is there a good app to simulate an OS X Dock?
<AnonCon> that should give you an idea
<dygital> 100C is HOT!
<tyrone> joecurlee : its really odd, you seem to have the driver correctly installed and loaded.. but you can't capture? or you can't capture hd? and what are you using to capture, as in what program?
<s0ulstice_> dygital, avant window navigator
<Plight> i installed video4linux thingy, but it doesn't read the device
<pmratpoison> dygital: avant window manager search it in the forums
<AnonCon> I agree with dygital..it sounds pretty hot
<dygital> either thats a bad sensor, or your overheating
<AnonCon> brb
<Sunnz2> dygital, AWN
<s0ulstice_> AnonCon, yah that is way hot
<cag> mohadib_ what directory? my home directory?
<chronos> dygital: all my fans are working and I don't have a temp probe, so I'm a bit lost where it's getting it's temp reading
<dygital> thanks! :)
<dygital> cag,  "~"
<Plight> anoncon /b/?
<mohadib_> cag in your home dir should be some hidden xfce file/folders
<dygital> chronos, are you familiar with what a southbridge is on your motherboard?
<joecurlee> tyrone: i have mythtv installed. i can capture video via AV cables, no HD, and no audio
<cag> weird... I don't see any .xfce files
<Plight> i think i need drivers for the camera
<mohadib_> cag me neither now that i look lol
<joecurlee> tyrone: i also tried vlc and the same thing happened
<mohadib_> i thought i would be like gnome :p
<pmratpoison> how does one start an application minimised?
<mohadib_> sorry
<chronos> just a sec dygital, i'll look it up
<hw00djohn> hey, i'm trying to set up evolution mail...does anyone know what the server and type is for gmail?
<tyrone> joecurlee : from what I can tell, most people are using it for tvtime.. whatever that is
<dygital> chronos, I would try to take a look in the case, and see if there's any blockage of airflow over the SB... that usually gets got from HDD activity.
<joecurlee> tyrone: at first vlc would give me video and crappy sound, then after upgrading my ALSA drivers i couldn't get audio at all
<s0ulstice_> hw00djohn, There are many pages that describe how to do this.. I like thunderbird better than evolution
<joecurlee> tyrone: tvtime? wtf? ok i'll take a look at that
<hw00djohn> thanks
<tyrone> joecurlee : sounds like alsa is improperly configured. or mythtv is.
<s0ulstice_> hw00djohn, make sure you go into your gmail account and enable pop3 too
<s0ulstice_> hw00djohn, But I believe it is SSL and its pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com for outgoing
<joecurlee> tyrone: that's what i thought too, but i tried all possible settings with mythtv. i wouldn't doubt if it's on alsa's end, however all other video (from dvds or trailers online) plays perfectly with audio
<s0ulstice_> hw00djohn, sudo apt-get install thunderbird if you want it
<AnonCon> back, chronos I totally agree with dygital
<chronos> dygital: what's the sb?
<AnonCon> if you haven't done so already def check your case for obstructions.
<AnonCon> a can of duster never hurt
<dom_> i can't dual-boot into vista after resizing partitions :(
<dygital> Plight, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam for help installing a Webcam...
<joecurlee> tyrone: tvtime looks like garbage, i'd rather not install it :)
<tyrone> Joecurlee : I think this might be a busted driver build. I just found that support for the card just came out in late january, and this IS a cvs build. Maybe someone is tweaking it at the moment. In that case, it could explain the issues. Alot of people have varying success with it, since that part of cvs is under heavy work
<Alphinux> Hi, a friend of mine has a Live DVD Ubuntu 2.6.22. Do you know what's the root passwd?
<s0ulstice_> Alphinux, There is no root password
<pmratpoison> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joecurlee> tyrone: i see, i didn't think of that, and it does make some sense
<norml_advocat2> d
<pmratpoison> but it's ubuntu / ubuntu
<pmratpoison> if you restart X
<pmratpoison> I think that is
<dygital> chronos, SB = Southbridge... it's a chip on the motherboard with a small heatsink on it (think: metal with fins) ... usually located "south" of the processor area.
<joecurlee> tyrone: i wonder if there is a stable build. is it easy to remove the drivers, or if i reinstall following the same steps will they just get overwritten?
<Flannel> pmratpoison: no, there is a blank password.  But even then, that's not the root password
<tyrone> joecurlee : in this phase of dev, it can get torn appart overnight and rebuilt the next day
<pmratpoison> Flannel: didn't say it was the root passd
<norml_advocat2> how do I get syn. pack. man. to get audacity 1.2.6?
<pmratpoison> passwd
<Alphinux> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yea I forgot about that thing on Ubuntu thx
<norml_advocat2> how do I get syn. pack. man. to get audacity 1.2.6?
<dom_> anyone here have experience w/ dual booting vista?
<norml_advocat2> !patience norml_advocat2
<tyrone> joecurlee : absolutely, a rebuild would overwrite the old. However, if we could find a tarball that someone got to work.. that would be best. Otherwise, trying it out here and there would likely get you somwhere at one point
<AnonCon> sorry dom_ I don't
<puxel> which do you have installed first dom?
<dom_> vista was pre-installed
<dom_> installed ubuntu, dual-boot action was working fine....
<pmratpoison> norml_advocat2: applications > add/remove and check audacity
<puxel> it should.
<dom_> except we had to make the vista partition larger. used gparted, now vista won't boot
<AnonCon> dygital...you have a second?
<puxel> Hmm.
<puxel> That, im afraid, i cant help you with.
<s0ulstice_> dom_ whats wrong with it
<puxel> could it be your bios?
<norml_advocat2> pmratpoison  the latest version is the only one i get.  which is 1.3.4 and it doesnt work,  i need 1.2.6
<dygital> AnonCon, sure :)
<dom_> vista shows the loading screen (green bar bouncing back and forth), never gets passed that
<AnonCon> I IM'd you
<dom_> safe mode lists "CRCDISK.SYS" as the last entry
<dygital> oh?
<norml_advocat2> !patience AnonCon
<computer_> how do i share my wireless it only seems to be picking up my wired connection. is it because im already using my wireless with ubuntu?
<AnonCon> ?
<s0ulstice_> norml_advocat2, Im thinking you find it in the backports or in another repo.. just search for it
<norml_advocat2> i did
<AnonCon> i'm in no hurry lol
<computer_> i am running vista on vmware
<pmratpoison> norml_advocat2: Then go to synaptic and click on the package, and then Package > Force Version
<norml_advocat2> on syn. pack. man.
<norml_advocat2> oh
<dygital> I'm new to X-Chat... so i didn't see it.
<dom_> here's an interesting note: once, while booting vista, it began scanning the disk... and as soon as it finished, it booted linux (no restart)
<AnonCon> me too, so I don't know how often people IM
<dom_> and it was definitely vista running the scan (M$ logo was there)
<norml_advocat2> pmratpoison:  how do I make your name come up in yellow when I type you a message?
<tyrone> joecurlee : I've found alot of posts saying that sound support is currently botched but work is ongoing. Again, should be integrated by kernel .25 . In that case, you won't have to mess with anything to get the module up
<s0ulstice_> dom_, So what happened? You lost your vista partition, or what
<dom_> s0ulstice_: no, it's still there. in fact, i can mount it from linux
<dygital> So I checked out AWN... and it seems like a PIA to install. Isn't there a debian package available?
<joecurlee> tyrone: when is kernel .25 supposed to hit?
<s0ulstice_> dom_, But what, you cant boot to it?
<dom_> vista shows the loading screen (green bar bouncing back and forth), never gets passed that
<pmratpoison> If you right my nick in full, then the xchat icon blinks, so I'll know
<dom_> when booting safe mode, it lists "CRCDISK.SYS" as the last entry
<pmratpoison> right = write, pardon my typos
<norml_advocat2> gotcha, so how do you make mine come up in yellow?
<s0ulstice_> dom_, Hmm thats weird.. so its just hanging there then? All the files are still there when you mount it in linux?
<dom_> yup
<norml_advocat2> and by full do you include the :
<AnonCon> I am totally new to Linux.  I know some programming and am decently savvy.  Where should my first stop in linux be if I am wanting to become  a power user?
<computer_> acetoneiso worked like a charm! thnx for the recommendation
<dom_> s0ulstice_: i think the windows bootloader is messed up - but i can't figure out how or why
<dygital> AnonCon, I'm in your same shoes
<dom_> plus, i can't do anything to it (configured through a windows app called BCDedit.exe)
<s0ulstice_> dom_, Yeah that is kind of weird... You use GRUB to dualboot right?
<dom_> yes
<puxel> when I start up some applications, the title bar appears underneath the top panel. How can i fix this?
<AnonCon> dang
<AnonCon> lol
<dygital> AnonCon, I just browse the ubuntuforums, search google and mimic my tasks that I do in Windows on over... and I guess I'm OK... ;)
<norml_advocat2> how do i do a "force version" on a syn. pack. download
<norml_advocat2> ?
<dom_> is there a preferred pastbin for this channel?
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AnonCon> I got the basics down...and I'm learning C++ in college.  I hope to dev some stuff
<AnonCon> right now i know vb :(
<s0ulstice_> puxel, are you using metacity or emerald???
<pmratpoison> norml_advocat2: well, that is a client XChat thingy... If I write your nick in my text, then I appear yellow, like I just did... same goesd to you. So if you want your nick to appear yellow to a user, just write their name
<sfears> can anyone direct me on where to get some help with sound output.. i'm getting audio out of my headphone jack.. but when i run it into my reciever it sounds like it's all surround sound.. no vocals
<t_> ridiculous! FUCKING RIDICULOUS!
<t_> UBUNTU IS TOO EASY TO USE!
<AnonCon> ?
<tyrone> joecurlee : I'm not sure when for the kernel, but I do know it is the one under dev, since .24 is out. I really think hardy will be using it. Most likely it will come as an update if it doesn't. and I've also found that hd is an issue at the moment, but the framework is in place. I would expect that your issues will get fixed soon enough. Some users have reported moderate success on both ends though. http://linuxtv.org/pipermail/li
<tyrone> nux-dvb/2008-January/thread.html
<norml_advocat2> pmratpoison like that?
<puxel> emerald
<pmratpoison> norml_advocat2 yup
<t_> also... compiz fusion is wonderful!
<dygital> pmratpoison, I find the tab completion very welcoming in X-Chat
<norml_advocat2> cool
<dom_> here's my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56698/
<s0ulstice_> puxel, try this hit alt-f2 and it should bring up a run-in0terminal box
<dygital> so like for my you just need to type in "dy" and press Tab
<pmratpoison> dygital: I use it too
<puxel> ok
<seracht> Hi
<AnonCon> dygital: ditto
<s0ulstice_> puxel, and type in emerald and run it
<genii> t_: I'm happy for you, but please try not to use profanity, we're trying to keep the channel family-friendly :)
<norml_advocat2> How do you do a force version download in syn. pack. man.?
<s0ulstice_> puxel but dont check run in terminal
<seracht> can someone give me a site that has some good screenshots of ubuntu
<puxel> ok
<seracht> specifically, trying to fix the font
<dygital> seracht, what do you want screenshots of?
<seracht> dygital: just ubuntu in general
<AnonCon> anyone have any ideas why I can't get anjuta to run?
<s0ulstice_> puxel, tell me if that works
<seracht> my font looks ugly :(
<pmratpoison> norml_advocat2: click on audacity and then from the main menus, click Package > Force Version I think the keyboard shortcut is ctrl + E
<puxel> one second
<dygital> I think www.flickr.com has a lot just search "ubuntu screenshots"
<joecurlee> tyrone: *sigh* i guess i can wait... i'm extremely impatient though :)
<dom_> and here's the result of fdisk -l  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56700/
<dygital> seracht, are you running ubuntu now?
<puxel> nope, they still appear under the panel
<seracht> yes dygital
<seracht> right now
<seracht> I need a font recommendation
<AnonCon> ahhh....to be a newb again :(
<norml_advocat2> pmratpoison yep i just saw that myself, but i still cant get 1.2.6
<tyrone> joecurlee : I know the feeling.  I've been looking for a stupid header file all night now..
<norml_advocat2> bummer
<dom_> any clues?
<s0ulstice_> puxel, you sure you are using emerald?? when that happens to me it is because emerald crashes and i have to restart it.. maybe try emerald --replace ??
<dygital> seracht, I suggest making your own screenshots easily, press the PRNT SCRN button on your keyboard.
<seracht> ...
<dygital> they output in PNG.
<seracht> I want screenshots to see examples of ubuntu themes/fonts
<tanubis> Hey everyone, I'm trying to connect a w300i (sony ericsson) to my Ubuntu laptop through the USB that came with the phone.  When you connect it, the phone displays options to select "Phone Mode" or "File Transfer".  Selecting Transfer connects as a usb drive, but selecting Phone seems to generate no response on the laptop.  Anyone have ideas as to what's going on?
<joecurlee> tyrone: that sucks... wish i could be of help there... i guess I'll try installing different drivers later after I've taken a break from this
<joecurlee> tyrone: thanks for the help at least i know I'm not crazy now!
<AnonCon> gota go guys, naked gf
<pmratpoison> norml_advocat2: that probably means that 1.2.6 isn't in the repos... Correct me someone if I'm wrong! I guess you could install it from source if that's the case.
<puxel> that just made the screen jump
<bullgard4> What command line command will be called by clicking on the Gnome 'Force Quit Button' applet?
<dygital> seracht, *Ohh*... in that case, check out Gnome Art http://art.gnome.org/
<jumbers> I just went to play an MP3 file and now every type of file has a MIME type of "application/octet-stream". How can I fix this?
<puxel> then set back to just where it was.
<AnonCon> exit
<tyrone> joecurlee : Don't worry, these guys are working pretty fast from the looks of it. Should be any time now.
<ian_suntong> gdf
<seracht> thanks dygital
<seracht> will check those out
<joecurlee> cool. later... hope you find the header file
<s0ulstice_> puxel, hmm does it happen even when you log in?? like right away?
<seracht> can you guys recommend any fonts
<puxel> yeah.
<reasons> its all about myraid pro
<tanubis> bullgard4 likely it sends a kill command
<urbushey> Any ideas as to why my amaroK would install without a "podcast" option?
<puxel> i'm going to restart x. bbs.
<s0ulstice_> k
<puxel> thanks for the help s0ul
<dygital> seracht, I use the MS Fonts Core pack... it carries over the default fonts in Windows
<tyrone> joecurlee : Their sending out a lot of pathes lately, from what i can see
<s0ulstice_> yw puxel
<pmratpoison> seracht: download the fonts from medibuntu and then look for the ones you like
<norml_advocat2> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO ENABLE THE OPTIONS IN AUDACITY 1.3?
<bullgard4> tanubis: Yes, but I should like to know it more exactly.
<urbushey> wow this room is crazy how does anyone get anything done in here?
<reasons> What options are you looking for? I haven't used audicity in a while.
<sfears> nothing gets done in this room urbushey
<norml_advocat2> urbushey just type alot
<urbushey> haha
<sfears> it's a conspiracy
<s0ulstice_> dom_, Nothing looks too out of place in your output, you cant use the vista disk for any restore options???
<sfears> it just gives the illusuion of being able to use linux
<skypiloteee> mostly  ubotu ends up doing the talking
<norml_advocat2> reasons i dont have any options
<norml_advocat2> reasons i just want to cut clips from songs
<urbushey> Well, i'll spam this then i guess:
<dom_> s0ulstice_: no DVD or CD shipped with the system
<urbushey> anyone know why my amaroK doesn't have a "podcast" tab?
<tanubis> bullgard4 check "man pgrep" "man pkill"
<dom_> i believe that's what the extra NTFS partition is for
<urbushey> i cant find a plug-in or anything that would add podcast functionality
<s0ulstice_> dom_, haha cheap bastards.. what did they do provide a ghost partition?
<reasons> norml, like a song is 30 seconds long and you only want tine 10 to 20?
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi there, how do I get a list of process id's that are started by a certain user? I've been using "top -b -n 1 | grep username" but that's a bit slow ...
<s0ulstice_> dom_, yah m$ cheap bastards
<tanubis> bullgard4 if you wanted to duplicate the kill window command from command line, you'd use pgrep to find the name of the process you want and pkill to terminate it
<dom_> pretty much
<puxel> hmm. didnt fix anything
<reasons> schmao, use htop, it'll say what users are using what
<dom_> s0ulstice_: i tried booting from it as well, it just gives a black screen
<norml_advocat2> reasons that or a song is 5 min. long and i just want 10 secs
<reasons> give me a bit and a man page :)
<s0ulstice_> puxel, maybe tyr reinstalling emerald? I dunno if there is anything else it relies on to draw the title bars.. I just know I restart emerald to fix mine
<dygital> well thanks for the help mohadib_  et al. Have a good night.
<urbushey> oooh i just found an amarok channel
<mohadib_> o/
<urbushey> ill go bother them
<s0ulstice_> dom_, Booting from the restore drive gives you just a black screen?
<norml_advocat2> reasons whats a man page?
<s0ulstice_> norml_advocat2, Manual
<Schmao-Fmao> reasons, any programs that come standard that do the same thing? :) I'm only asking because I have 15 computers, and to use htop I'd have to install it on each one
<puxel> will do.
<puxel> thanks
<dom_> s0ulstice_: yes. i can't figure this damned thing out :-/
<tanubis> bullgard4 for example, if I wanted to kill my browser, I could pgrep firefox and then pkill <idnumber from pgrep> to terminate it
<Dr_pSiE> hey guys hast anyone tried hardy beta yet on a 64 cpu?
<s0ulstice_> dom_, that sucks...hmmm....dunno
<norml_advocat2> whats a "bit"  some time, or something else thats a nerd code ;-)
<s0ulstice_> Dr_pSiE, No I have gutsy on 64 though... working very smooth
<reasons> Schmoa, not that I'm aware of, but htop is so small that even a dialup connection will get it in under a minute. It really is a must have as you can sort by cpu, mem, etc. as well as being colored.
<Dr_pSiE> well since my last kernel update hardy isn't working as smooth as it was before
<Schmao-Fmao> reasons, sweet :) I'll install it then
<ckin2001> Schmao-Fmao, ps aux | grep "username" | awk '{ print $2 }'
<tanubis> bullgard4 Also, you could use the command pstree -p to see a list of running processes laid out as an ascii diagram, and pskill id# to terminate
<seracht> hey
<s0ulstice_> Dr_pSiE, Hardy is +1 .. maybe try that channel?
<Dr_pSiE> cheers
<seracht> qouick question, now that I am using restricted drivers, how do I enable compwiz
<seracht> compiz
<tanubis> bullgard4 *pkill
<Schmao-Fmao> ckin2001: Thanks :) I'll check out htop while I'm at it, too
<soulburner> anyone used ushare in htere?
 * s0ulstice_ announces the presence of our Lord Nickrud.. All hail the King!
<reasons> compiz --replace
<FX> Anyone alive?
<tanubis> anyone know how to detect what a usb device is doing?
<dom_> s0ulstice_: do you think it may be possible to copy the recovery partition to a DVD and boot off of it?
 * nickrud eyes s0ulstice_ , and sidles off 
<norml_advocat2> I HAVE A GREAT QUESTION!!!  If I wanted to access a wireless internet account that required a password and didnt have a password how would I get the password?
<FX> How do I get rid of the kubuntu load screen on start up and replace it.
<nickrud> !usplash | FX
<ubotu> FX: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cfedde> ask the account owner.
<seracht> um
<s0ulstice_> dom_, Hmm its worth a try for sure
<reasons> To who was looking at audicity, I couldn't find it but these links might help: http://curriculum.union.edu/tips/audacity.php http://audacity.sourceforge.net/manual-1.2/tutorial_ed_beginner2.html
<genii> norml_advocat2: What cfedde said.
<bullgard4> tanubis: Your explanations are helpful, and I thank you for them. --  My outset was that a communication program prevented me from terminating my Epiphany. Even using the 'Force Quit Button' could not kill the remnants of Epiphany. Only using 'killall epiphany' killed the remnants. So I wonder what the 'Force Quit Button' really does.
<seracht> so how do I check out compiz settings?
<norml_advocat2> FX kcontrol
<s0ulstice_> seracht, do you have the compizconfig-settings-manager package downloaded
<reasons> grab the compizconfig from aptitude and then customize it by right clicking the desktop and going under the efects tab
<norml_advocat2> genii but I dont want to ask for it.  I was thinkin somethin more ninjalike
<dom_> s0ulstice_: right... so... how might i do that?
<FX> thanks for the link
<baegle> I'm trying to use the restricted driver manager to install fglrx and it seems to work, but after I config X and restart the manager shows that while fglrx is enabled, it's not in use. When I modprobe fglrx I get FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx. I have been googling ATI tutorial for literally weeks on end. What the hell do I have to do to get this working?
<ckin2001> norml_advocat2, ninjas cannot ask for the path - they must find the way alone
<seracht> hmm
<genii> norml_advocat2: Thats exactly the reason you likely won't find an answer here for that.
<s0ulstice_> dom_, That is a good question haha.. I don't know.. haven't worked with vista much
<FX> I had kubuntu but instead of downloading the whole ubuntu cd to change over I just apt-got ubuntu-desktop and then removed everything kde. lol
<norml_advocat2> im not a malicious person I just want free web access
<dom_> s0ulstice_: not really a vista thing
<tanubis> bullgard4 anytime.  I suppose if one was really curious, one could always find the source code and take a gander.  My guess would be that it looks for the process ID of the window you click, and kills that.  But if a parent process has hung, sometimes the child process that's displaying the window maybe doesn't work?  I could be way off though.
<dom_> i have a disk partition, i want to make a bootable dvd copy of it
<seracht> isn't there some application that works similar to apt-get
<seracht> I forgot the name though lol
<dA_ShArP> My DPKG is giving this error http://rafb.net/p/ZAdDGm59.html,
<norml_advocat2> why are hackers so secretive?
<reasons> aptitude
<codyduncan> Someone have an answer?:  I accidentally removed Pidgin messenger from my system tray, now every time I close the buddy list, the messenger closes completely (as in, quits).  How do I put it back to how it was?
<cfedde> norml_advocat2: there are plenty of open access points.  I think there's a national one called 'linksys'  Available in most american suburbs these days.
<dA_ShArP> My DPKG is giving this error http://rafb.net/p/ZAdDGm59.html, the thing is I am unable to install apache2 or re isnatll or do nothing with apt-get
<seracht> reasons: is that command line based?
<dA_ShArP> how do I fix it?
<norml_advocat2> isnt linksys a router brand?  and arent they sometimes encrypted?
<genii> norml_advocat2: Do some homework :) Google is full of answers on queries like "aircrack-ng" "wep" "sniff"            and so on.
<reasons> seracht, it can be with aptitude install pkg or it has a terminal gui type thing. I'm not too sure, I use arch.
<bullgard4> tanubis: Last night I already tried to find the source code but was not successful. I will keep trying.
<cfedde> norml_advocat2: you're kinda new at this arn't you?
<norml_advocat2> genii i think your a hacker
<norml_advocat2> cfedde i am
<norml_advocat2> cfedde we all gotta start somewhere
<norml_advocat2> does anybody want to be my hacker mentor
<norml_advocat2> i can cook and do laundry
<tanubis> bullgard4 good luck :)
<seracht> also I noticed iwth pigwin, when I type the text shakes
<seracht> anyone have that problem too?
<genii> norml_advocat2: Even if someone wanted to help you, it's against the rules of this channel to advocate illegal activities
<ckin2001> bullgard4, what source are you wanting?
<norml_advocat2> genii it is not illegal to BE a hacker
<genbuntu> hello
<tanubis> ckin2001 source for the force kill window dohickey in ubuntu
<dA_ShArP> My DPKG is giving this error http://rafb.net/p/ZAdDGm59.html, the thing is I am unable to install apache2 or re isnatll or do nothing with apt-get
<s0ulstice_> dom_, find anything???
<norml_advocat2> genii do you know of a more suitable channel for this type of discussion?
<dom_> negative
<genii> norml_advocat2: Semantics. Like I said before, Googling for stuff on aircrack-ng and so on will get you started
<codyduncan> did anyone read my question, or am I just waiting here in vain?
<Waffle> how can i sync my ipod with ubuntu?
<unique> can somebody tell me why is that when i connect to my pureftpd to my ubuntu from my windowsxp..i type in my login&password and then when i try to access a subfolder it asks me for my login&password again?
<unique> why is it asking me twice?
<bullgard4> ckin2001: The source code of the Gnome 'Force Quit Button' applet.
<norml_advocat2> genii thanks
 * dA_ShArP has got some serious problem
<reasons> da_sharp, that is a problem with your connection, possibly your soucres.list, not apt-get
<ckin2001> bullgard4, force quit does a soft kill, not kill -9, looking for the code
<jc> can someone explain firestarter to me - is it just a gui to edit iptables and if so do I have to keep it running all the time?
<dA_ShArP> reasons: It is FINE!
<genii> norml_advocat2: You may find some tips in the channel #aircrack-ng
<nickrud> codyduncan: I don't use pidgin, but the preferences interface tab has a setting for showing the tray icon
<reasons> Waffle, amarok, gtk-pod, rockbox, songbird
<genbuntu> I've a logitech 4 button scroll mouse with tilting scroll wheel, how can I configure functions to extra buttons for e.g. close a firefox tab with scroll tilt ?
<norml_advocat2> genii ooohhhh
<norml_advocat2> genii good stuff
<norml_advocat2> genii i knew you were a hacker
<reasons> da_sharp, just because the internet is working doesn't mean apt-get will. I've had firefox work but not pacman
<norml_advocat2> genii WERE right?
<silas428> can anyone help me install a asus wl-167g usb WLAN adapter? I can't seem to compile it right
<reasons> I mean, look at this. could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Waffle> reasons: i have amarok, how do i sync with it? i can play the songs from my ipod but how do i make it automatically sync with my ipod?
<Gumby> hello all.  I am trying to run a program (nuvexport) but when I do it gives me an error that I believe has to do with the Term::Cap perl module. Ive tried to install it maually via cpan but I still get the error.  Can anyone tell me if a compatible perl module is available in gutsy, I cant seem to find one anywhere
<reasons> That obviously isn't the address
<genii> norml_advocat2: I'm not really some "hacker" but I've done my share of exploration :)
<nickrud> genii: I'd say genii is a hacker, not a cracker (in this incarnation, anyway :)
<reasons> Go to the devices tab with your ipod mounted
<reasons> Pretty self-explanityr from there
<bullgard4> ckin2001: My problem is to find out what that applet really does. Yesterday I used it to kill my Epiphany which was stuck but did not succeed. Only 'killall epiphany' succeeded.
<dA_ShArP> reasons: Yes, but I am trying to STOP or START the apache.. but it is giving error like what you see DPKG gives
<Waffle> k thanks
<genii> nickrud: I think thats the nicest thing someone said to me this week :)
<norml_advocat2> genii what the diff. between hacker and cracker?
<s0ulstice_> nickrud, haha whats up dude... your not gonna ask me to a dual are you? haha
<ckin2001> bullgard4, launchpad FAQ said that the applet does a soft kill, not a killall
 * nickrud eyes s0ulstice_ , and sidles away ;)
<genii> norml_advocat2: classical hackers are not malicious. Crackers are.
<silas428> Are reverse-engineers considered crackers??
<nickrud> s0ulstice_: :p
<s0ulstice_> norml_advocat2, cracker cracks security passwords, reverse engineer software etc, a hacker just pushes hardware and software beyond its original intended limits
<bullgard4> ckin2001: So I need to enquire more on 'soft kill' in order to find out?
<silas428> I read some of their stuff, I think they like the word "crack"
<dA_ShArP> reasons: and that's what DPKG is trying to do aswell, well the thing is I am upgrading my computer after like 30 days
<genbuntu> so any ideas how to configure extra buttons of my mouse?
<nickrud> !mouse | genbuntu
<ubotu> genbuntu: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<codyduncan> can someone help me with some stupid mistake I just made?  I accidentally removed Pidgin messenger from my system tray, now every time I close the buddy list, the messenger closes completely (as in, quits).  How do I put it back to how it was?
<silas428> s0ulstice_:wouldn't cracking be something illegal? I know RCE isn't illegal if the source code was never used
<ckin2001> bullgard4, soft kill is equivalent to typing "kill %pid" at command line, hard kill is "kill -9 %pid"
<genbuntu> ah, *runs off to check that site*
<silas428> !asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> codyduncan: check the peferences, on the interface tab: there's a setting to control the system tray icon
<silas428> !167g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 167g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4>  ckin2001 And how does 'killall epiphany' fit into this picture?
<s0ulstice_> silas428, i guess it depends on how you use the information, whos it is, etc, WHAT it is too
<Waffle> reasons: ok, im stuck. i have all the artists in the list. what now?
<norml_advocat2> I think that the hacking cracking community needs to stop cowering and realize that without them there would be no Ubuntu
<phiqtion> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<nickrud> phiqtion: scheduled for april
<norml_advocat2> Speak up Speak out UNITE
<bullgard4> phiqtion: In April
<phiqtion> thank you
<jc> can anyone explain firestarter to me?
<codyduncan> nickrud: that does not solve it
<silas428> jc: its a gui for iptables, pretty much all i know
<ckin2001> bullgard4, killall gets all instances of a process name, not just the one associated with 1 pid
<reasons> Waffle, this would be a great time for me to use amarok, huh? :) When I did use it there should be a drop box for device manager, check through the settings if it's not there. Once you find it, and I know it exists, look for your monunted ipod in the list and say to use that device
<nickrud> codyduncan: hm.
<s0ulstice_> norml_advocat2, haah your funny
<reasons> Waffle, if you already did that and I read you wrong, there should be a sync button in the top bar
<jc> silas428, thanks, if thats the case then after I configure it does it need to be running?
<bullgard4> ckin2001: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<nickrud> codyduncan: a silly question: you do still have the system tray.
<ckin2001> bullgard4, gotta go, but i couldnt find the force kill @ svn.gnome.org - maybe you can
<ckin2001> good luck and your welcome :D
<codyduncan> nickrud: that may not be a silly question...
<silas428> jc: Not sure, if you want to configure a firewall use fwbuilder of the one in the ubuntu repositories
<Waffle> reasons: there's a "transfer" button, but its grayed out
<silas428> jc: guarddog I think it's called
<norml_advocat2> s0ulstice_ i am funny.  and a bit dramatic but somewhat serious.  why cant I meet a hacker?  I wanna be a hacker!
<seracht> quck question, how can you make more workspaces?
<codyduncan> nickrud: I don't see it on the "add to panel" list
<computer_> how do i share my wireless it only seems to be picking up my wired connection. is it because im already using my wireless with ubuntu?
<silas428> norml_advocat2: have you ever read ESR's "how to be a hacker"
<nickrud> codyduncan: it's called the notification area (system tray is the old name, sorry)
<computer_> i am running vista on vmware
<jc> silas428, so guarddog and firestarter do different things?
<silas428> jc: guarddog is to setup a firewall, firestarter is a GUI for the iptables on Ubuntu
<s0ulstice_> norml_advocat2, You know how to read right?
<codyduncan> jackpot
<reasons> That would mean the ipod isn't mounted and if it is, amarok isn't noticing. When you first started amarok with your ipod mounted it should have asked to use it. What we need to do is find that setting.
<codyduncan> nickrud: well done, thanks mate
<s0ulstice_> norml_advocat2, do a google search for backtrack3 and download it
<nickrud> codyduncan: you're welcome
<silas428> jc: from what I seen from firestarter, it shows the activity on your network and lets you block ports
<norml_advocat2> s0ulstice who is ESR?
<cfedde> eric s raymond
 * nickrud boggles at the thought that someone wants to be a hacker, and doesn't know who esr is
<jc> silas428, ok so I guess i'm confused, I thought iptables was the firewall in ubuntu
<silas428> norml_advocat2: he co-founded the Open Source Initiative
<tanubis> bullgard4 the command it's calling is xkill
<genbuntu> Would anyone know How do I start Pidgin minimized ?
<norml_advocat2> silas428 well thankyou for clearing that up smartypants
<silas428> jc: I'm not an expert so don't quote me, but I think they are two different things, not 100% on this
<reasons> Waffle, also, do you have libgpod installed
<tanubis> bullgard4 if you type that in and hit enter, you basically get the exact same thing as what the force kill does
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: there's even a virtual eric s raymond in your repos, install vrms ;)
<silas428> norml_advocat2: google ESR and check out his homepage
<jc> silas428, k thanks
<brdoco> is there more to sharing a printer than just Global Settings -> Share Printers?
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: they are interchangeable in some senses
<norml_advocat2> nickrud you lost me
<norml_advocat2> nickrud what is a repos
<Waffle> reasons, i think i figured it out. i had to configure amarok for a music folder then right click on all my music and hit copy to collection
<victor__> olis
<victor__> ?
<reasons> Waffle, this might do it too. In Amarok go to settings and set it to autodetect devices
<seracht> guys with pigwin
<s0ulstice_> norml_advocat2, who?
<seracht> do you have problems wit hte font shaking
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: I lost myself a bit there. Picking up with your last question, see following:
<victor__> olasssssssssssss
<victor__> ????????
<tanubis> bullgard4 they just modified it slightly (esc cancels as opposed to mouse2 + help text window)
<nickrud> !components | norml_advocat2
<ubotu> norml_advocat2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<seracht> sorry pidgin
<norml_advocat2> nickrud gotcha
<norml_advocat2> im goin to learn how to be a hacker!
<norml_advocat2> see ya in 5 min.
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: the components link is the first to ready
<nickrud> *read
<norml_advocat2> nickrud what?
<norml_advocat2> oh
<brdoco> is there more to sharing a printer than just Global Settings -> Share Printers?
<silas428> norml_advocat2: Make sure you read "the rootless root"
<bullgard4> tanubis: Ah, very interesting. I will play a bit with xkill and see if its effect is the same as that of the 'Force Quit Button' applet. --  You are most helpful. Thank you very much indeed.
<tanubis> bullgard4 welcome... still hunting for the source myself; someone on another forum had mentioned that force kill applet = gui wrapper for xkill command, but didn't site source.
<Dezine> Is it possible to set different wallpapers for each desktop?
<tanubis> dezine yes
<bullgard4> tanubis: site > cite?
<tanubis> bullgard4 indeed :P
<zxcvbnm> HAI
<bullgard4> ok
<samuel> hello,everybody.
<zxcvbnm> HAY SAM WHERE DO YOU LIVE
<cwillu> Buh
<samuel> zxcvbnm, I come from china,and you?
<zxcvbnm> HIIIIIIIIII
<bluebanana> How do i install this small game called passage (http://downloads.sourceforge.net/hcsoftware/Passage_v3_UnixSource.tar.gz)
<zxcvbnm> MI FROM INDONESIA
<bluebanana> for more info check out http://downloads.sourceforge.net/hcsoftware/Passage_v3_UnixSource.tar.gz
<bluebanana> sorry, for more info: http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/index.html
<nickrud> tanubis: the source for the inhibit applet is in gnome-power-manager
<regeya> !ask | zxcvbnm
<ubotu> zxcvbnm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<regeya> btw, hi zxcvbnm
<nickrud> tanubis: arg, that's not what you were looking for, brain fart
<bluebanana> how do I "run to build"?
<tanubis> nickrud no problem :O
<regeya> well, basically you bolt from your car right to the work site.
<zxcvbnm> HAY EVERY BODY MY NAME IS NANA
<cwillu> bluebanana, open a terminal to the folder (extacting the tar.gz first)
<cwillu> bluebanana, ./configure
<cwillu> bluebanana, make
<nickrud> !caps zxcvbnm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps zxcvbnm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> cripes, zxcvbnm
<bluebanana> cwillu: thanks. will try
<nickrud> !caps | zxcvbnm
<ubotu> zxcvbnm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cwillu> bluebanana, that's the usual incantation at least
<tanubis> nickrud if you've any idea how to use ubuntu to control sms on a recalcitrant w300i over usb cable using commandline or php, that's what I'm hunting for :)
<nickrud> tanubis: fortunately, no I don't :)
<zxcvbnm> WHAT DO YOU MEAN I NOT UNDERSTAND
<bluebanana> cwillu: it doesn't work
<bluebanana> please see the tar.gz file
<nickrud> zxcvbnm: please use lower case, not captitalized letters
<bluebanana> there's a file called "runToBuild"
<seracht> to install awn do I just do sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator?
<cwillu> bluebanana, ah
<cwillu> bluebanana, ./runToBuild
<nickrud> !awn | seracht
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<samuel> How to valid the environment  variable after I set in the .profile ?
<cwillu> bluebanana, you might need to chmod a+x runToBuild first
<nickrud> seracht: arg. No, you have to find an outside repo for it
<zxcvbnm> oh i see thanks for your information
<AntiUSA> is Kubuntu aesthetically better than Ubuntu?
<AntiUSA> and does it have any disadvantages
<seracht> nickrud:  any guides out there?
<cwillu> AntiUSA, is a honda aesthetically better than a toyota?
<cwillu> AntiUSA, depends on who you ask
<AntiUSA> well which has more visual effects?
<nickrud> seracht: http://getdeb.net/app/Avant+Window+Navigator , but I do not vouch for the quality
<SRN9> I have been using Kubuntu and ubuntu for about 2 yrs now, they both seem to be quite the same, other than the wm.
<AntiUSA> wm?
<AntiUSA> does one have more compatability/stability than the other?
<SRN9> window manager, or user interface, sorry about that.
<bluebanana> cwillu: did the chmod command, but there's an error
<AntiUSA> ah ok, sorry i'm nbew to linux
<nickrud> AntiUSA: the best description of the difference I've seen is something along the lines of kde is for tweakers, gnome is for users ;)
<SRN9> no problem
<AntiUSA> thanks Nick, thats helpful
<cwillu> !pullingteeth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pullingteeth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluebanana> cwillu: try downloading it
 * brdoco must be invisible
<nickrud> AntiUSA: not to say that kde is any less / more than gnome, they both have their strengths and weaknesses. Try both for yourself
<cwillu> bluebanana, try telling me what the error is; I'm just helping out while waiting for builds and transfers and the like
<bluebanana> only 400 kb
<bluebanana> error is: ...
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<karllenz> hey when i run the ubuntu live cd i cant get passed the boot screen
<cwillu> pastebin it if it's more than a line or two
<norml_advocat2> hey guys!  just check out ESR  good start.  what else should i look at to start my hacker training?
<zepmantra> hello there, how to run vlc gui program during startup, adding /usr/bin/vlc on rc.local won't work
<icesword> karllenz, u mean it freezed?
<karllenz> kind of
<nickrud> zepmantra: system->prefs->session, add it there
<samuel> Anyody can help me?
<karllenz> it has for lines all starting with boot
<nickrud> !ask | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zepmantra> thanks
<karllenz> and it wont go any further
<cwillu> bluebanana, I want to help, but I don't really want to start other programs while I'm in the middle of this build
<noroot> i am using ubuntu fiesty and want to backup my sms on nokia 6600, any solution?
<norml_advocat2> hey guys!  just check out ESR  good start.  what else should i look at to start my hacker training?
<zxcvbnm> fuck you
<norml_advocat2> what programming language do hackers use?
<AntiUSA> is there a new distribution of Ubuntu coming soon?
<nickrud> !language | zxcvbnm
<ubotu> zxcvbnm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karllenz> ill boot in now to so we can work on this
<bluebanana> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m7dad1a9f
<zxcvbnm> alll peopoooooooooopple fucccccccckkkkkk  offfffffffffffffff
<cwillu> bluebanana, thx
<norml_advocat2> zxcvbnm is bugbye
<demon_spork> what is the command to run the opengl gears thing?
<brdoco> hello..?
<norml_advocat2> nickrud how did you do that?
<cwillu> bluebanana, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cwillu> bluebanana, and then try running it again
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: I'm a channel op
<norml_advocat2> that was some hacker sh#%
<bluebanana> cwillu: thanks!
<norml_advocat2> i wanna be a n op
<norml_advocat2> nickrud how can i become an op?
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: spend a couple years here, helping out.
<norml_advocat2> nickrud thats toooo slow
<BlackrayJack> Then you'll never reach opdom
<norml_advocat2> nickrud just gimme the crash course
<karllenz> can anyone help me out here im new to linux and irc lol
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: Ok, the really fast way is a large cash bribe
<karllenz> lol
<cwillu> lol
<karllenz> wish i had that
<TurtleOfDoom> karllenz: perhaps you could try a large cash bribe
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom  ive got tree fiddy
<icesword> ...
<TurtleOfDoom> karllenz: or you could just ask your question :-D
<cwillu> what's the ctrl key for an eof char?
<karllenz> ok i bott the live cd and it doesnt seem to boot
<credible> cwillu: Ctrl+D
<nickrud> cwillu: ^D
<norml_advocat2> nickrud do you know anything about kubuntu
<brdoco> nickrud.. how can i get to be not ignored?
<bluebanana> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m1fc0d40d
<bluebanana> (error)
<TurtleOfDoom> karllenz: ok, you put it in the computer, turn it on and what do you see on the screen
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: very little, I run gnome
<karllenz> right now ubuntu with a loading bar
<TurtleOfDoom> karllenz: for how long?
<nickrud> brdoco: ignored? If it was for a question, it either got lost in the channel scroll, or no one knew the answer. Ask every 10 minutes or so
<[chr0n0s]> anyone here who uses tomboy?
<norml_advocat2> nickrud is that also known as gdk?  and is gnome better?  and why did my computer start messing up when I installed KDE?
<cwillu> bluebanana, find out if they say anything on the site about needing dependencies
<karllenz> then it goes to a screen that has four lines ending in {ok}
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: gdk is a part of gnome
<linux_user400354> how can i remove everything installed from the mediubuntu repository and undo all the changes it did? it also upgraded software and things do not work right. id really like to do more than take it out of my sources.list. i need to undo all the changes it did. could anyone please tell me how?
<cwillu> bluebanana, looks like you probably need libsdl-dev or something
<bluebanana> cwillu: "  Note: To build from source, you must have the SDL development library installed. "
<karllenz> and it wont go any farther
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom which part is it?
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: why kde messes up your system? no clue, really
<cwillu> bluebanana, yep;  open synaptic, look for libsdl-dev, or stuff like that
<bluebanana> cwillu: can i uninstall the build-essential?
<TurtleOfDoom> karllenz: what is the last line before it stops
<SRN9> what are you doing with tomboy?
<norml_advocat2> ever since i installed kde my computer will not hibernate anymore
<norml_advocat2> it just crashes
<karllenz> running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<cwillu> bluebanana, you'll need it for this for sure, it's not a bad thing to have installed anyway
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: basically gdk is waht you use when you log in graphically
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom is there a way to login using the terminal no GUI at all, and then run a command to open gnome?
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: yes
<karllenz> my guess is its my vidio card cuz whe i change it it seems to work
<Risky> heya - i'm trying to install off a usb drive, but a don't know which thing in /dev/ is my usb stick - any way to find out?
<nickrud> TurtleOfDoom: no, that's gdm. gdk is sort of a wrapper around gtk, which draws the widgets in your windows
<[chr0n0s]> SRN9, ?
<Risky> i tried mounting a whole bunch of them but I always get no such device or something
<AtomicSpark> so how come there are no web editing programs for ubuntu? D:
<icesword> rishy,it is sda ususlly
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom wilt though teach me oh wise turtle master
<TurtleOfDoom> karllenz: I'm sorry, I'm probably not the best person to help you with this, perhaps someone else ...
<Risky> icesword: and if that's not working?
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: :-) "startx"
<nickrud> AtomicSpark: kompozer does that, also amaya
<karllenz> damn
<karllenz> lol
<Risky> both sda and sdb aren't working - any way to actually identify it?
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom this wont break my comp. will it?
<icesword> Risky, sda.depend on your hard disk type ,if you  hd is hda,then usb is sda
<norml_advocat2> i do not like kde
<Risky> yeah its all sata
<tonyyarusso> icesword: all are sda now.
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: if you tell me what you're planning to do, I might be able to answer that question
<icesword> what?
<Risky> so...what should i try if it doesn't mount?
<icesword> Risky, it is sdb
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: not quite, my drive still gets recognized as hda
<Risky> its fat32, should i use vfat?
<norml_advocat2> i want my computer to boot into the terminal .  and be able to run gnome with a command line
<tonyyarusso> icesword: all drives will show up as /dev/sd* now, regardless.
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: what release?
<norml_advocat2> hacker style
<TurtleOfDoom> nickrud: ahh yes, screwing up my accronmys, I wish the gnome people would be more creative
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: gutsy
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: crazy
<Gumby> I accidentally left a hardy repo enable and now I am trying to figure out which packages got installed (not many) so I can downgrade them back to gutsy. Is there an easy way to do this?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: I read somewhere that some drives still get that. I have 4200rpm drives in my laptop
<icesword> tonyyarusso, what u mean
<Risky> should i be trying to mount /dev/sda or /dev/sda#
<Risky> ?
<tonyyarusso> Risky: #
<icesword> sdb
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom have you forsaken me master?
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: yes, you can do that, I believe you have to change the "runlevel" but I'm not the best person to answer the question
<norml_advocat2> gotcha
<norml_advocat2> nickrud will know what to do
<twiztr> I just set my ATi card to use the propriatary  drivers, and it won't let me set any visual effects. Says something about composites.
<Risky> bleh well i'm just gonna burn it
<Risky> just doesn't work
<icesword> Risky, ?
<twiztr> Risky: kill it with fire.
<Risky> i tried every sd* they all say its not there
<norml_advocat2> nickrud do you know how to boot to just a plain old terminal, and then type a command to enter gnome
<Risky> even though i just booted off the damn thing
<Risky> burn it to cd i meant
<gavin__> good day everybody. How do I upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<AtomicSpark> twiztr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<twiztr> AtomicSpark: Thank you.
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: to completely remove kde, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome .
<AtomicSpark> twiztr: also need xserver-xgl if you get xgl error when trying switchcommand --compiz
<AtomicSpark> whatever it is :P its at the end
<norml_advocat2> nickrud good call im gonna bookmark that but until then do you know how to boot to a terminal, and what command starts gnome?
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: not without some reconfiguration
<Aloha> how do i change my system hostname?
<nickrud> !hostname | Aloha
<ubotu> Aloha: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<msn> i have setup a ubuntu gutsy mirror for my organisation, the mirror works fine on the installed hosts, but while i try to install a new host using netboot it fails with 404 while trying to download some files
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<AtomicSpark> a mirror for your organizatoin...
<AtomicSpark> brilliant!
<raddy> When i issue du -h -d1 i get this error
<raddy> -d invalid option
<norml_advocat2> nickrud thats a good page.  what type of config. are we talkin?
<msn> well i dont want everyone of them hitting some mirror and choking my internet badwidth when all are going to get the same stuff
<GAS_Ubuntu> ㅇ
<icesword> ...
<AtomicSpark> raddy: there is only D and im guessing its not what you want. invalid operation means the command usage is wrong.
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: turning off the login screen, and setting up startx . But to be truthful, I haven't done that in a couple of years, and am not sure I remember completely
<norml_advocat2> nickrud okey dokely then
<norml_advocat2> Is anyone in this room smarter than nickrud?
<AtomicSpark> msn: hmm. they are working on a ubuntu update server. that would be neat. just like wsus for windows.
<raddy> AtomicSpark : i understand the meaning of invalid option.
<supershort> hey
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: i am :D
<shawn3> I'm trying to have a Makefile where if I type 'make vim' it will open vim with a file named for the current date formatted `date '+%Y-%m-%d'` could anyone help me with this?
<supershort> anyone know how to reset mysql password
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: ask for help in setting up startx , someone will chime in. Probably a lot of people who come thru here have it set up
<raddy> AtomicSpark : http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2001/09/27/Big_Scary_Daemons.html
<supershort> cos i kinda forgot the root password
<msn> AtomicSpark: it also works with new installs using apt-get or synaptic
<nickrud> norml_advocat2: many, many, many :)
<msn> the only thing that doesnt work is new installs
<raddy> AtomicSpark : how do i use the guide
<Supaplex> supershort: that FAQ is all over the net. ask google :)
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark  do you know how to setup startx
<norml_advocat2> ?
<msn> i meant new OS installation over the network is not able to find some packages
<norml_advocat2> Does anyone know how to setup startx?
<AtomicSpark> raddy: according to the man file for du, -d doesnt exist. i am not sure where that guide got it. :\ maybe on other distros?
<msn> raddy: what are you trying to do?
<msn> may be you need du -h --max-depth=1
<bluefoxx> ok, so im trying to make a shell script to open streamripper and automatically start ripping four streams, but i want it to open them in seperate tabs of gnome-terminal. what is the command for this?
<raddy> msn : trying to find big folder and big file
<msn> raddy: du -h |grep G
<msn> raddy: du -h |grep M
<msn> should find you those :P
<norml_advocat2> Does anyone know how to setup StartX?
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: i assume you mean xserver. startx is the command to start it. :P
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark  i want my computer to boot into the terminal no GUI
<norml_advocat2> then run the GUI
<norml_advocat2> using startx apparently
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: no. unfortunately, ubuntu doesnt use run levels. in other distros, you can change your run level to 3, and everything will be terminal only. you may beable to log out and change your session to terminal only. i am not sure. once gnome or kde is installed, it takes over. :P
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: well, "sudo apt-get remove gdm" will remove the graphical startup program from your computer, that will start it in a terminal, then you have to set it up to you can run "startx" and it will load into gnome
<AtomicSpark> startx starts xserver/x11 not gnome :P but yes it would get you into gui
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom so if i remove gdm i can still run gnome?  mr. spark says not
<TurtleOfDoom> AtomicSpark: and the x-server will run gnome if you set it up correctly, you're arguing semantics
<supershort> how do i remove apps?
<supershort> without package manager
<AtomicSpark> TurtleOfDoom: yes i am. :P dont want the boy confused. if he removes gnome it will be gone. no more.
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom does that slowdown the desktop alot?
<ste-foy> thank you for your help AtomicSpark
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: what are you trying to do? boot into terminal only then have the option to switch to gui?
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark you got it, i want my friends to think that i am a superhacker
 * TurtleOfDoom laughs
<norml_advocat2> and that looks pretty cool
<Schmao-Fmao> Anyone here with Sun Grid Engine experience? :)
<Schmao-Fmao> I'm a little confused about something and would appreciate a little help
<bluefoxx> ok, so im trying to make a shell script to open streamripper and automatically start ripping four streams, but i want it to open them in seperate tabs of gnome-terminal. what is the command for this?
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: haha. you may not beable to do that, because of how ubuntu doesnt use run levels (afaik) but let me check if you can log into terminal only.
 * AtomicSpark will be right back
<norml_advocat2> turtleofdoom what does atomicspark mean by levels?
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: on other distributions there are different "levels" you can start your computer in
<norml_advocat2> can you move through the levels without rebooting?
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat2: level x would start you at a console, level y would start you with a pretty GUI, to answer your question, I beleive so, but it has been several years, and as someone reminded me ubuntu doesn't do things that way
<AtomicSpark> hmm that was what i was afraid of
<AtomicSpark> you are right sir. ubuntu doesnt use run levels.
<AtomicSpark> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<amedx> try ubuntu+gnome+e17 it's fantastic
<amedx> your name es opengeu
<TurtleOfDoom> well it is possible, because my box using the server edition starts to a console
<Rat409> sudo gedit /etc/inittab>change 5 to 3; then either put exec gnome-session in your users /home/.xinitrc to use startx or do xinit /usr/bin/gnome-session
<AtomicSpark> TurtleOfDoom: does it have gnome installed?
<AtomicSpark> TurtleOfDoom: or xserver?
<TurtleOfDoom> AtomicSpark: yes, but I've never actually tried running x on it
<Rat409> runlevel3 is multi-user console login disables gdm 5=gdm
<kerzack> Does anyone know of drivers for GeForce 7900 GS other than the ones that come from the restricted drivers manager? In windows I was using my 7900 without power supply hookups(don't currently have a powerful enough power supply) and it would just limit the draw on the card. Is there anything like this for Ubuntu or should I just go without hardware accelleration until I get my new power supply?
<Parliament> alright, this is going to sound really kind of noob, but i just switched over to ubuntu from windows
<AtomicSpark> Rat409: you've done this on ubuntu?
<Parliament> i'm dual booting
<norml_advocat2> rat409 you sound like a genius
<Rat409> on about 30 distros yuh
<Parliament> i partitioned off and installed and everything's going well
<norml_advocat2> you can be my mentor
<supershort> HOW DO I UNINSTALL LAMPP WITHOUT PACKAGE MANGER
<Parliament> but for some reason i can't access my itunes music folder to import it into rhythmbox or banshee
<Rat409> not a genius but about 4yrs linux,its in wiki i'm sure
<Parliament> when i open the itunues folder in my documents, it just brings up the album art folder and nothing else
<AtomicSpark> Rat409: yes. thats nice. i was asking if you did this on ubuntu. because from the link i just gave said ubuntu doesnt use runlevels.
<TurtleOfDoom> !partition | parliament
<ubotu> parliament: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ticked> hey all!!! gotta question, how to i set things up so i can see my windows machine through my router?
<ticked> +2
<ticked> .
<TurtleOfDoom> hmm, wrong help
<norml_advocat2> rat409 i would like my computer  (gutsy-gnome)  to boot into a terminal only.  and then be able to move through the levels to a ui
<ticked>  Pp oops sorry dropped my keyboard
<Parliament> no, i'm partitioned fine, haha, i just can't access my itunes music
<norml_advocat2> *gui
<Parliament> it's in my XP my documents folders, and i thought i imported it over, but it won't show up
<TurtleOfDoom> !diskmounter | Parliament  (that's for accessing windows partitions, is that what you want?)
<ubotu> Parliament  (that's for accessing windows partitions, is that what you want?): To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<pawan> hi
<pawan> unable to startx
<supershort> fuk me
<norml_advocat2> pawan welcome to my world
<supershort> this chnnal is useless
<norml_advocat2> supershort !etiquette
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: scroll up i told you the 2 steps and a 3rd alternative.
<Parliament> will i be able to play my mp3s on my winows partition without copying them over to my ubuntu partition?
<dan> `LePGeL[BoY]: 7x3
<pawan> your world
<pawan> where is it
<norml_advocat2> rat409 i must have missed that
<Parliament> because my library is near 30 gigs
<supershort> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<norml_advocat2> pawan in my pants
<`LePGeL[BoY]> dan: ?
<TurtleOfDoom> Parliament: probably
<pawan> lol
<kerzack> Erm...should also add that I have been googling this for about 30-60mins now. No luck.
<Parliament> alright
<`LePGeL[BoY]> dan: 21?
<pawan> what a world man
<supershort> how do i remove aps
<Parliament> because my ubuntu partition is only about 10 gigs, so if i have to transfer it over, it's going to fill up the partition
<pawan> love it
<dan> bot?
<TurtleOfDoom> supershort: using the same program you used to install them?
<dan> dan?
<supershort> i installed lampp but its not on the thing
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <dan>: bot you face.. ..|..
<pawan> how to save menu.lst
<AtomicSpark> supershort: add/remove programs or synaptic package manager. you should never manually install software unless you know what you're doing. ;)
<pawan> want the change the hd parameters
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: step 1 sudo gedit /etc/inittab then change init:5: to a 3; xinit /usr/bin/gnome-session;or add exec /usr/bin/gnome-session to your ~/.xinitrc and use startx
<dan> danoldman!V
<dan> BB
<norml_advocat2> rat409 can this hurt my computer?
<Schmao-Fmao> Anyone know a bit about SGE? I'm confused about something small
<dan> DVD?
<pawan> how to reconfigure startx
<AtomicSpark> pawan: what's your problem?
<kerzack> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pawan> unable to view output from graphics card
<kerzack> if its the no screens found problem just select new video card drivers from the list
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: then you can sudo su to root and do telinit 2,then init 3,then startx or whatever.
<norml_advocat2> ooohhhh i think i kinda get that part
<norml_advocat2> im gonna save all this stuff you just typed
<Rat409> or just reboot then login to console prompt
<norml_advocat2> and go over it with someone
<Rat409> sure
<norml_advocat2> rat409 so this will disable the gui though right? no clicky screen at all?
<Rat409> yes,
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: i wish you luck being an extreme hacker ;)
<fuffalo> is it possible to cat something to my clipboard?  like...  cat messages > (clipboard)
<Rat409> you log in to a virtual-console
<pawan> how to enable restricted drivers from livecd
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark thankyou sir, i prefer elite ninja hacker though
<kerzack> for future reference : II'm about to install drivers for my video card, in the event I cannot startx after this, how can I remove the drivers from the command line?
<SimplySeth> how does one remove a higher version package and replace it with the supported ubuntu version from the repos ?
<norml_advocat2> rat409 virtual console eh?  sounds like a game
<kerzack> pawan, System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<pawan> but when i reboot it looses restriced drivers
<bluefoxx> ok, so im trying to make a shell script to open streamripper and automatically start ripping four streams, but i want it to open them in seperate tabs of gnome-terminal. what is the command for this?
<pawan> and cant load graphics interface in normal mode
<norml_advocat2> simplyseth http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: no,more like a fullscreen xterm,las in ctrl+alt+F1-F7 etc.
<Barry_> my audigy 2 and logitech usb audio arent working in a fresh install of ubuntu and i updated and still no sound
<SimplySeth> norml_advocat2: thanks
<norml_advocat2> rat409 i do not know what that means at all
<Risky> could a usb drive be anywhere other than /dev/sd*?
<kerzack> pawan, that's because you're using the live cd, you'll have to install Ubuntu to actually save changes.
<norml_advocat2> i am sooo new to this its scary
<AtomicSpark> ...
<norml_advocat2> but I hate windows
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: why do you hate windows?
<norml_advocat2> and i beat atomic spark to that answer and im not an op
<Risky> i noticed on boot that the usb drive showed up under removables wheras on most machines it shows up as a hard drive on boot
<pawan> i installed ubuntu but it is not loading nvidia drives so how to reinstall nvidia drivers from command prompt
<norml_advocat2> windows crashes and gets viruses like crazy
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: at the console login if you want gdm back just sudo gdm
<Risky> norml_advocat2: man so biased in her
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: thats a user problem not a operating system issue. and what did you beat me to? :P i'm not an "op"
<SimplySeth> norml_advocat2: hmmm not what I wanted .. but thanks .. I installed a newer version of Mixxx and I want to go back the repository version of mixxx
<Risky> i haven't had windows xp crash in at least a year
<kerzack> pawan, make sure you aren't booting from live cd if you've already installed ubuntu and to be booting from your harddrive
<Risky> i can't say the same about ubuntu
<kerzack> my ubuntu crashes all the time
<kerzack> thats my fault though
<kerzack> D:
<norml_advocat2> rat409 your a pro im just show
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark your not bad yourself
<Risky> man i cannot get this usb thing to work...
<norml_advocat2> simplyseth get a flippin life
<norml_advocat2> j/k
<pawan> how to reconfigure nvidia drivers
<Rat409> we were all newbies once
<Risky> i booted off the usb just fine and now i can't mount it as a drive
<Barry_> my audigy 2 and logitech usb audio arent working in a fresh install of ubuntu and i updated and still no sound
<Risky> it just hates me
<Sinister> i cant find in the settings where you can set your monotor off after like 30 min of being idle anyone know where its at in kde
<Risky> i'm doing: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /cdrom <-- look right?
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: i'm still iffy about what you're trying to do since everything i read states that ubuntu doesnt use runlevels. but hey i'm not going to argue. lol.
<kerzack> Anyone know how to uninstall drivers from terminal?
<norml_advocat2> atomic spark ill repost how do I use the postbin
<norml_advocat2> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Barry_> my audigy 2 and logitech usb audio arent working in a fresh install of ubuntu and i updated and still no sound
<Zhaozhou> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<runemaste> im running ubuntu 7.10, and i installed libdvd* and w32codecs and all the gstreamer plugins (i think!) and all i get when trying to run a dvd is "Could not read from resource"
<norml_advocat2> thankx
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: repost what? i saw what he said. i know it would work on redhat or suse, but ubuntu? donno.
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: something for me to look into now.
<Barry_> my audigy 2 and logitech usb audio arent working in a fresh install of ubuntu and i updated and still no sound
<VvWolverinevV> hi i do not want ubuntu to boot with a silent splash, but every time there is an update, that parameter is reset, how can i prevent this?
<AtomicSpark> Barry_: do you have any drivers listed unchecked in your system > administration >restricted driver manager?
<runemaste> anyone have any ideas why?
<Barry_> let me check
<student> unable to install?
<Barry_> yeah nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<student> on compaq 6715b laptop
<student> plz helpppppppppppppp
<Rat409> AtomicSpark: look in /etc/rc0.d-rc6.d
<student> unable to install ubuntu
<AtomicSpark> Barry_: well you can enable that, wont help your audio issue. is this on board? usb? addon card?
<AtomicSpark> student: settle young padawon. you installed ubuntu on your harddrive?
<Barry_> i guess the audigy is on board how can i tell?
<StamR> Hallo, i have a problem with an installation . Who can assist?
<norml_advocat2> rat409 did i mention i install kde but switched back to gdm?
<msn> audigy is external i think
<norml_advocat2> rat409 does that matter?
<msn> or atleast external card
<Barry_> its a card pluged into the mother board isent it?
<msn> i mean pci card
<Barry_> ive lookd inside my case before
<student> no live cd installation problems
<msn> yup
<degreseven> Hello, I have 3 partitions that were in an lvm volume on a previous installation. How can i reassemble them on a fresh install?
<msn> format them degreseven
<msn> :P
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: no unless you used dpkg-reconfigure to use kdm,then if needed from console-login type kdm
<msn> if you cant that's different
<degreseven> no, i need the data on them
<runemaste> any idea why im getting "Could not read from resource" from totem?
<AtomicSpark> Barry_: that would be a pci card. i guess ubuntu doesn't have a driver for it. odd. of course creative always had crappy drivers *cough*
<student> during install, black screen appears. it says that it is loading many things. but it gets stuck at something like, /etc
<student> plz helpppppppppppppp
<norml_advocat2> rat409 i used syn. apt. pack. man.
<talcite> student, what does your dmesg say?
<norml_advocat2> or yeah
<student> unable to install ubuntu on compaq 6715b laptop
<AtomicSpark> student: you tried to run the installer from live cd?
<student> i don't remember exactly
<norml_advocat2> rat409 would you happen to know anything about aircrack-ng?
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: doesn't matter its whatever dm you call from the console,need root-powers tho kdm,gdm,etc.
<student> yes AtomicSpark>
<AtomicSpark> haha.
<Risky> ok
<Barry__> how can i get my usb audio working
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: not really,know what it is,no exp. with it.
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: you're alll about being a extreme hacker aren't you?
<norml_advocat2> ELITE!!!!
<Risky> so i can confirm that my usb stick is without a doubt /dev/sdb4, but i can't mount it because it says "No such device" - what are my options?
<norml_advocat2> Elite Ninja Hacker!
<Barry__> how can i get my usb audio working
<StamR> Who can Assist with an Installation PROBLEM  ?
<Rat409> Barry__: sometimes onboard needs to be disabled in bios
<Risky> like, i do mount -t vfat /dev/sdb4 /cdrom
<corporeal> damnit. i was gonna slap him first
<norml_advocat2> Does anyone know how to use aircrack-ng?
<Barry__> y wud that matter
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: i've used it before
<norml_advocat2> wooot
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark i just ran it through syn. pack. man. and i dont think it did anything
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone in here have a Celeron M-based laptop?
<Rat409> Risky: wouldn't mtpoint be /media/cdrom or /mnt/cdrom?
<student> yes AtomicSpark???
<Barry__> ant there anyway to get my logitech usb headset working? id rather have it than my audigy 2 sound
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: you don't want to install it in ubuntu. you should use this live cd. which ill get you a link.
<student> plz helpppppppppppppp
<student> i'm unable to install ubuntu on compaq 6715b laptop
<student> during install, black screen appears. it says that it is loading many things. but it gets stuck at something like, /etc
<student> plz helpppppppppppppp
<norml_advocat2> student i was a student once, then i became an elite ninja hacker
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<Risky> Rat409: does it matter?
<Barry__> ant there anyway to get my logitech usb headset working? id rather have it than my audigy 2 sound
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark i think your my new best friend
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: do not use this illegally. kthxbai.
<Rat409> Barry__: i'd do lsusb then check at alsa.org to find needed kernel-module or ubuntu-wiki
<Risky> i think it needs to be /cdrom because thats where the installer looks
<norml_advocat2> what is kthxbai
<Barry__> k
<student> plz helpppppppppppppp
<student> plz helpppppppppppppp
<student> plz helpppppppppppppp
<jink1> Student: Try makeing a new cd
<student> it works on a desktop pc
<speeddemon8803> !repeat | student
<ubotu> student: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<student> i got it from ShipIt
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: internet speak. ha. you need to learn ninja hacking skillz. but anyways. 1. its only supported on a few wireless cars, which you probably dont have. 2. to get it working on other cards is almost impossible sometimes requiring custom linux binaries. 3. only works on wep, which nobody should ever, ever use.
<jink1> some cdroms are picky
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark ok well its a start do you think it works with a broadcom 43xx?
<jink1> might be worn/old
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: no.
<theo_> I was thinking, we could turn the homeless into tires.  So we can use them.. for our cars!
<jak_> lol theo
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: not even a slight hope of broadcom support. there is a link on there somewhere that says what is supported. mostly aeoros (sp) cards.
<norml_advocat2> gotcha
<runemaste> what doesnt have broadcom support?
<norml_advocat2> its sumthin to read
<jink1> Does anyone here use vmware?
<bipoi> no one
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat2: basically you'll be buying a pcmci (wow i dont even remember what this is called) card for your laptop if you want to use it. or a usb one. no internal.
<jimlay> I have an ubuntu 32bit setup w/ encrypted root (setup with 7.10 upgraded to hardy) and I wanted to test try 64bit ubuntu. In the install of the 64bit ubuntu I told it that the encrypted partition was encrypted and tried to mount it. I carefully read everything to make sure it wasn't going to clobber anything. Eventually I got to a screen where I couldn't mount the partition w/o formatting it - even though I'd used the same partition. Anyway,
<AtomicSpark> jink1: i used to use vmware when i was mostly on windows.
<jimlay> Who should I talk to about this? Cause this is super not ok.
<jimlay> (the clobbering the partition without the warning that "pressing yes will destroy an encrypted partition if there is one now"
<samuel_> How to install microphone on ubuntu ?
<norml_advocat2> atomicspark i dont think im gonna buy anything until i get a job :-)
<jink1> Mine just stopped working. Was wondering if anyone else had this problem
<AtomicSpark> jimlay: the whole point of the encryption is so nobody can mount it randomly. you'll have to unencrypt it somehow before using it.
<jimlay> ) I had the strong impression I was performing a reversable operation - aka "trying to mount"
<AtomicSpark> jimlay: if you used encrypted lvm, i don't think there is an undo option.
<pawan> how to edit and save menu.lst
<jink1> I believe it was an update that broke it
<demonspork> why are so many of the people in here running irssi
<demonspork> lol
<jimlay> AtomicSpark: I completely understand this. I instructed the setup to setup the encrypted device using the same crypt key that I had before expecting that the block device would then contain my xfs partition.
<Gregmond> pawan:  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<norml_advocat2> domonspork what is irssi?
<jimlay> (that's a bit wordy)
<pawan> thanks want to change hd1 to hd0 how
<norml_advocat2> what is irssi?
<Rat409> pawan: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst,save file
<Rat409> norml_advocat2: text-mode irc client
<norml_advocat2> thankyou rat
<norml_advocat2> and on that note it is this elite ninja hacker in trainings bed time
<jak_> irc noob question:  i type "/join #python" and nothin happens... any ideas?  thanks
<jak_> im in xchat
<demon_spork> jak_, that channel requires that you identify with nickserv
<notyeta> Hey, all, i wanna find a part-time job, anybody can give me some suggestion?
<norml_advocat2> so if i see you out here again which is likely i will secretly hack into you system and then find out where you live and silently kill you
<norml_advocat2> goodnight
<norml_advocat2> mwahahahahahhahahahahaha
<AtomicSpark> kids...
<jak_> Thanks demon_spork
<AtomicSpark> jimlay: so you're saying that since you made the key the same as the other drive, you should beable to see it?
<jak_> anyone know how to register with nickserv?  (supa n00b here)
<credible> !register | jak_
<ubotu> jak_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jak_> !register | jak_
<miguelito> hey guys can someone help me?
<demon_spork> !ask miguelito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask miguelito - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demon_spork> !ask | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tensop> Guys, anyone know of a file in /proc or command that shows the current stats for the cpu(eg idle/user/nill/wait) ?
<EADG> Tensop: top
<Tensop> that isnt top :)
<Tensop> i want to >> the output to a .htm
<jimlay> AtomicSpark: no. I told the setup utility (textmode - I don't know the name) to use the hda5 partion as a luks crypt device just like I had the first time (same partition) and when it asked for the key I gave it the same key. I feel I've narrowed down what happened - and I'm pretty sure that when I said "use this as an encrypted partition" it went ahead and ran luksFormat on the block device w/o notifying me that it was doing it. I assumed i
<Tensop> top would be a cpu intensive way of doing it
<pawan> how to install oracle on ubuntu
<EADG> Tensop: oh, ahh.
<miguelito> i am using windows right now but i have dual boot.  i was was using ubuntu earlier for the first time im months and the internet was working fine.  (i use a wireless network adapter). I was told to upgrade because there was an upgrade so i did.  when i restarted, i couldnt connect to the internet.  ive tried every logical combination in the network settings.
<jimlay> AtomicSpark, are you familiar with luks/crypto stuff? My real question is how do I figure out who maintains that bit of the installation scripts - or what mailinglist/forum do they communicate on.
<jimlay> (this is happening on the alt install cd)
<jink1> miguelito: do you know was wireless card is in your laptop?
<miguelito> im using a desktop
<jimlay> Tensop: there is a package that does sysinfo -> cgi very well.
<jink1> What brand is the Wireless?
<miguelito> im using it right now but it doesnt work in ubuntu after the update.  its a linksys
<pawan> how to install oracle on ubuntu
<jimlay> you prorably don't actually want to be writing your own system monitor. parsing the system load data in proc can be a bitch.
<miguelito> can anyone help me with that?
<jink1> miguelito: you may need to use ndiswrapper. Get the exact model of the card and try and search the forum
<miguelito> what is ndiswrapper?
<bashca> hi there all
<jink1> miguelito: its a kernel mod that allows you to use windows drivers
<miguelito> ok i just read about it.  how can i download it if i cant get online when im in ubuntu?
<jink1> miguelito: Use a jump drive or floppy
<miguelito> could i just save it on my computer and access it from ubuntu?
<jink1> Miguelito: are you dual booting?
<tom17bombadil_2> hello
<pawan> how to install oracle on ubuntu
<alexw> hey all
<alexw> i have a issue
<^futuro> hi to all
<alexw> i am trying to use wpa_passphrase
<tom17bombadil_2> i cant fetch my mail via smtp any more with evolution
<alexw> but my passphrase has a \ etc
<alexw> is there a way to enclose this
<^futuro> I cant find ubuntu 7.04 for my notebook
<^futuro> can we help me?
<alexw> it keeps showing >
<miguelito> yes i am dual booting but that doesnt matter.  my wireless internet worked until i restarted my computer after the update to 7.10 from 7.4
<unikon>  Has anyone dealt with the new Front End Gui for Nmap called Zenmap yet and if so  is it any better than the other Guis that are already out now currently?
<tom17bombadil_2> i read vague hints about bugs with updated evolutuion-versions.
<tom17bombadil_2> who knows about that?
<jink1>  Sure if you can access your windows partition from ubuntu then you can just save it
<tom17bombadil_2> i use Evolution 2.10.1 on a 07.04 feisty
<Rampdog> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC------------Anyone familiar with this? I'm having problems with 5-10sec stalls on Ubuntu 7.10---trying to figure out if this msg I get at boot may be linked
<miguelito> yes i can jlink.  can i talk to u in another window so its not so confusing?
<miguelito> because i have one other question which im sure u know the answer to
<^futuro> Do you know amilo li 1705?
<jink1> I suggest searching the forum. Im sure someone else has had the some issue.
<JoshF> i am trying to generate a wpa hex key, yet the key i am using contains \ and it keeps showing up > new lines every time, how can i make it so i can enclose these I have tried ""
<jink1> Havent reg my nick yet so I cant PM
<^futuro> Hello everyone,
<JoshF> e.g. wpa_passphrase essid mykey\334323
<NickDangr>  starchat
<^futuro> Ubuntu 7.10 on Fujitsu Siemens Amilo LI 1705?
<miguelito> yes you can
<Starnestommy> JoshF: does replacing the \ with a \\ work?
<miguelito> i just pmed you.  look up top
<JoshF> i will give it a try one sec
<hw00djohn> hey, i'm trying to use tor privoxy and i'm having some trouble.  I installed it using "sudo apt-get install tor privoxy" and then installed the add-on to firefox.  now i'm not sure of what i need to do.  any help?
<JoshF> nope
<JoshF> still wants to goto a new line
<miguelito> ok so i downloaded ndiswrapper and its a .tar file.  how do i work with that in unbuntu?
<Tensop> try replacing the \ with 2 \'s, and putting a " on each end
<^futuro> bye
<JoshF> so e.g.
<JoshF> \ is now \'\'
<JoshF> correct?
<JoshF> so "
<JoshF> so "hey\'\'you"
<Tensop> wpa_passphrase essid "mykey\\334323"
<Tensop> not too sure whether that will work
<jink1> miguelito: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Tensop> perhaps just remove the \ from the wpa box you're trying to authenticate with ;)
<ariyako> hai
<JoshF> that means changing 25 pc's :P
<ariyako> i got problem with network on ubuntu 7.10
<Tensop> surely networkmanager in gnome/kde can do the wpa auth for you JoshF :)
<JoshF> i need it @ boot time
<Tensop> ah hmm
<JoshF> as it is a server
<JoshF> networkmanager turns on at login time
<Tensop> does the key HAVE to be generated on that server
<JoshF> nope
<Tensop> eg can you do it on a wpa key generator website
<Tensop> http://www.badtech.org/tools/wpa/index.php
<JoshF> looking for that
<JoshF> thanks mate
<Tensop> Linux is full of niggly shit like that JoshF - theres a way to do it... but i cant remember :)
<JoshF> yeh i always encounter it when i get to \
<hiddensoul> Tensop, maybe if he used the HEX value for the key instead of the ascii value
<JoshF> i might ask #linux
<JoshF> hiddensoul im trying to generate a hex value
<yao_ziyuan> if a linux distro aims to conquer the world's desktop,
<yao_ziyuan> it must appeal to app developers
<yao_ziyuan> and the best way to that,
<yao_ziyuan> is to support cross-platform open-source RAD tools like Lazarus and Code::Blocks
<JoshF> for /etc/network/interfaces
<hiddensoul> Oh ok JoshF
<alexw> just wondering
<alexw> i get a box come up every time i login
<alexw> for keyring manager
<alexw> i recently changed my password for my user account, it asks for my password but only accepts my old password
<Flyerfye> here we call that an epic phail
<jamesrdorn> System>Administration>Keyring Manager
<Tara> Hello, I have a keyboard which has a volume knob on it but unfortunately after I installed the newest version 7.10, turning the knob does not affect the sound anymore (the little volume indicator pops up, but the sound is unaffected).  So far I'm only able to change volume through the program itself.  I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how I can get my keyboard to work again?
<jamesrdorn> most likely for your wifi network key?
<alexw> yeah
<hotmonkeyluv> I've been looking online and I can't find if there is anything like the mac 'dashboard' for ubuntu. Is there?
<_coredump_> moinsen
<hw00djohn> how do i close firefox if it froze?
<jamesrdorn> hotmonkeyluv: if you use the newest kubuntu KDE4 has a widgets option. in development they anounced that it would be apple dashboard compatable
<Pete_B> I'm used to Debian rather than Ubuntu. A friend tells me Ubuntu's tasksel's lamp option does a load of integration / setup things that installing the packages separately doesn't. Where can I read about what extra setup it does? or can anyone tell me please?
<miguelito> How do I get root?
<jamesrdorn> hw00djohn, the best way for people that do not know their way around linux yet is to open the terminal "Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<jamesrdorn> and type
<jamesrdorn> xkill
<hotmonkeyluv> jamesrdorn: what about if i use gnome?
<jamesrdorn> then click on the firefox window
<jamesrdorn> and poof, it's gone
<FloodBot2> jamesrdorn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesrdorn> hotmonkeyluv, never even tried it to be honest.
<Flyerfye> so who is the admin here?
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks anyways!
<jamesrdorn> I dont really use dashboard on the mac
<neeto> So is there any way that I can map display 1 to JUST play EVE and have display 0 be my normal xfce setup?
<Pete_B> miguelito: checkout 'sudo' and 'sudo -s'
<zoidberg_> guys is there a nice easy way to convert .flac to .mp3 files?
<Pete_B> zoidberg_: are you aware of the inherant loss of quality in going from one compressed format to another rather than ripping again from the original?
<neeto> So is there any way that I can map display 1 to JUST play EVE and have display 0 be my normal xfce setup?
<zoidberg_> Pete_B, i understand but will the loss of quality be that bad? besides i don't have the original
<Pete_B> zoidberg_: I don;t know about the specifics as I've never done it. I guess the lower the bitrate / 'resolution' the worse as it has less info to go on
<acee1234> is there an easy way to change the font color on windows/icons in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> acee1234: you mean like in the title bar?
<Pete_B> Does the 'LAMP' installer do a load of integration / setup that wouldn't be done if installing apache, mysql & PHP packages separately?
<acee1234> IndyGunFreak:  title bar/ icon names/ etc
<IndyGunFreak> acee1234: hmm, not sure.. try messing with the System/Prefs/Appearance/Fonts Tab
<IndyGunFreak> i know you can change the windows title font there(in the titlebar)
<acee1234> IndyGunFreak:  no color options
<firesword> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> acee1234: hm.. no clue.. i'm sure it can be done, but since you asked for an easy way, i doubt it, its probably going to involve some heavy theme modifying or creating your own
<acee1234> IndyGunFreak:  fun stuff
<Barry_> the cube is no longer working for me but the wobbling windows still work
<Barry_> the cube is no longer working for me but the wobbling windows still work
<zoidberg_> guys is there a nice easy way to convert .flac to .mp3 files?
<Pete_B> zoidberg_: I reckon you should use synaptic or or packages.ubuntu.com and search
<acee1234> is there a way to "fdisk" in ubuntu?
<ariyako> yeah
<ariyako> by typing sudo fdisk -l
<Pete_B> acee1234: gparted (GUI), cfdisk (CLI)
<Pete_B> cfdisk is safer than fdisk
<AntiUSA> does anyone know any good tools for hard disk wiping within Ubuntu (ie. that won't harm my data that I have not deleted)
<pretender> I have seen youtube videos of ubuntu installs that have a mac like buttons along the bottom for firefox etc.  What is this called and how do i do it
<msn> baghira
<pocketdrummer> Ok, can someone explain to me what is wrong with flash? I've been trying to fix it for weeks now, and no matter what, something doesn't work.
<erUSUL> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<pocketdrummer> Go to http://www.soundexchange.com/ and tell me if it loads the page then goes away
<humblerodent> I get the page j ust fine.
<humblerodent> just*
<pocketdrummer> erUSUL: didn't work.
<Kitar|st> does anyone have normal telephone and would pm me so i can call him for just a test if my call works
<erUSUL> pocketdrummer: :( then i dunno... worked for me even in amd64
<pocketdrummer> erusul: try www.soundexchange.com
<hotmonkeyluv> is desklets or screenlets better?
<zqwe> look like spam
<Kitar|st> lol
<ogretmen> aa
<Kitar|st> its not spam :|
<zqwe> pocketdrummer: i refuse to load this site
<karllenz> hi i was told to try out the alt ubuntu live cd to install ubuntu
<karllenz> they said it may fix my problem of not being able to get passed running boot script
<erUSUL> pocketdrummer: loads and seems to work here amd64
<AntiUSA> does anyone know any good tools for hard disk wiping within Ubuntu (ie. that won't harm my data that I have not deleted)
<erUSUL> pocketdrummer: althought some links are broken. he page is bad designed imho
<edi> hello
<zqwe> AntiUSA: nice nick
<AntiUSA> thanks :)
<s0ulstice__> whats up pocketdrummer
<arooni-mobile> help!!!! the mplayer plugin for playing back .wmv and .divx files isnt working!!!
<arooni-mobile> for firefox
<pocketdrummer> erusul: so the whole page doesn't go grey for you?
<erUSUL> pocketdrummer: nope
<edi> << /msg ubotu etiquette >>
<pocketdrummer> s0ulstice__: Well, anything flash-based is problematic. The page will load, then go completely gray...
<s0ulstice__> Anyone, file associations with preferred applications? How?
<s0ulstice__> pocketdrummer, And you installed the flash plugins via which method?
<dhio> xfgxdbg
<s0ulstice__> oops never mind found it
<pocketdrummer> s0ulstice__: Yep, and it looks like it's working, then goes all gray. Makes no sense.
<mush> how to connection with wireless?
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to completely remove any hint of it and start over?
<theo_> eit
<theo_> exit
<AntiUSA> thanks :)
<mush> pisang_ngebut mo tanya donk
<AntiUSA> does anyone know any good tools for hard disk wiping within Ubuntu (ie. that won't harm my data that I have not deleted)
<s0ulstice__> pocketdrummer, I believe it is sudo apt-get remove --purge package && sudo apt-get install package
<AntiUSA> no one?
<s0ulstice__> AntiUSA, Are you talking about like a cleanup! for linux?
<AntiUSA> not aware of cleanup!
<s0ulstice__> AntiUSA, Well cleanup! is for windows though...
<AntiUSA> I used to use Cyberscrub Privacy Tools
<mush> attention for all
<AntiUSA> it would scrub the sections of my hard drive that I had deleted stuff from to permenantly delete my data in case it ever fell into the wrong hands
<mush> i have one question
<s0ulstice__> AntiUSA, I see.. i suppose encrypting your drive is too much trouble then? or not secure enough for you?
<PISANG_NGEBUT> nanya apa?
<AntiUSA> so is there something like that for Linux?
<s0ulstice__> mush, quit with the foreplay
<AntiUSA> not secure enough
<s0ulstice__> AntiUSA, you know, .. I dont know
<AntiUSA> I should do that as well though
<erUSUL> !ask | mush
<ubotu> mush: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<msn> i am trying to install ubuntu using a network mirror it boots up fine (which mean the netboot setup is okey) when i give it my local mirror is come back with "Warning **: bad d-i Pacakages file" and then followed by a wget error
<AntiUSA> does encryption slow down a machine?
<Symmetria> hrm, how the hell do I take a screenshot in xfce
<s0ulstice__> AntiUSA, What are you doing that full disk encryption along with regular maintenance is not secure enough???
<AntiUSA> significantly?
<tockitj> Q: what tools can be used for voice recognition ? :-)
<AntiUSA> soulstice, I'm a visible revolutionary political activist
<zqwe> AntiUSA: :D
<AntiUSA> pm me zqwe, lol
<theo_> when I try to run the 64bit ubuntu nvidia driver package, it tells me I need to run it with root access - but I can't figure out how to execute it from a terminal with root - what's the command to execute files? ;/
<AntiUSA> I don't want to rely on encryption
<miguelito>  i was was using ubuntu earlier for the first time im months and the internet was working fine.  (i use a wireless network adapter). I was told to up
<miguelito> grade because there was an upgrade so i did.  when i restarted, i couldnt connect to the internet.  ive tried every logical combination in the network settings.
<s0ulstice__> theo_, use sudo
<zqwe> AntiUSA: 1st i should register my nick, sorry :)
<s0ulstice__> !sudo | theo_
<ubotu> theo_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<theo_> sudo's telling me it can't open the package
<ariyako> theo: try sh
<AntiUSA> I need to register mine as well
<theo_> tried that, also telling me it can't open it
<theo_> and I've set the access level to 'execute as program', as suggested on the nvidia forums
<theo_> lemme get the error
<ariyako> maybe with chmod some/
<miguelito> What should I do to get the internet working?
<theo_> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run
<s0ulstice__> theo_, you probably dont have it writable
<theo_> hrmm
 * theo_ makes sure of that
<AntiUSA> what is the command to regiser ones nick on Freenode anyways?
<s0ulstice__> theo_, try sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run
<theo_> nope, still telling me it can't
<theo_> lemme try that one
<miguelito> grade because there was an upgrade so i did.  when i restarted, i couldnt connect to the internet.  ive tried every logical combination in the network settings.
<ariyako> maybe with chmod some/
<s0ulstice__> theo_, Why don't you use the restricted driver manager?
<ariyako> sudo apt-get install??
<butuh_teman> huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<theo_> because the nvidia forums are telling me to not use that
<zqwe> AntiUSA: can you see my PM messages? cuz i think PM messages work on this IRC only for registered nicks, but it was working without registering with ubotu...
<theo_> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run': No such file or directory
<theo_> -_-
<s0ulstice__> theo_, Of course they are... I use it and it works every time..
 * theo_ prods the directory structure
<butuh_teman> where'r u??????????????????/
<sebastienDK> hi everybody
<AntiUSA> zqwe: no, not at all
<s0ulstice__> theo_, sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run
<paolob> Hi guys, I'm tring to use a 1440x90 lcd monitor, the asus vw195d, but whatever way I configur xserver-xorg, the 1440x900 image doesn't fill the screen, it only uses some 5/6 in the right side of the screen area. Any hint?
<butuh_teman> ..........................
<s0ulstice__> make sure you are in the <DIR> that contains the package
<ariyako> butuh betul la kamu
<butuh_teman> .....
<butuh_teman> ..................
<zqwe> AntiUSA: nevermind then
<butuh_teman> ................
<AntiUSA> zqwe: join #revolution
<butuh_teman> ................................
<butuh_teman> .........................................
<ariyako> .ekekekekekke kenapa butuh
<s0ulstice__> butuh_teman, STOP
<AntiUSA> it's an easy way to PM since its not working
<butuh_teman> .................................
<erUSUL> !nvidia | theo_
<butuh_teman> ................................
<ubotu> theo_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<butuh_teman> ..............................
<AntiUSA> butuh, stfu
<butuh_teman> ......................................
<dgjones> !ops | butuh_teman
<theo_> ooh, thanks
 * theo_ checks that out
<ubotu> butuh_teman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ariyako> any idea about ubuntu 7.10 network > win os
<s0ulstice__> theo_, did that work??
<tockitj> Q: what tools can be used for voice recognition???
<theo_> busy checking out the thing the bot noticed to me
<compwiz18> fgrlx is giving me this message in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56711/ Is this a bad thing, or is it something that can be ignored?
<ariyako> try to use PyNeighborhood but it say "failed to mount:
<theo_> hrmm
<s0ulstice__> theo_, I really think you should try the restricted manager if you have nvidia
<theo_> I guess I'll try the restricted driver method
<s0ulstice__> theo_, definitely a good choice
 * theo_ reinstalls the packages x_x
<AntiUSA> so back to my question... where can I get wiping tools for Linux?
<mallockilx> I have a nightmare in xen
<theo_> and here I was hoping to be all l33t and install the package I got off their site instead :p
<mallockilx> I can't get a gues to have network interfaces
<s0ulstice__> AntiUSA, I am unaware of any atm
<s0ulstice__> theo_, well yo can do it... I dont know why it wasn't working.. have you installed packages from source before?
<theo_> nope
<theo_> I just installed ubuntu last night
<theo_> after my windows install bricked itself
<miguelito> Can someone help me with something?
<dgjones> !register | AntiUSA, I saw you'd asked this a few minutes ago
<ubotu> AntiUSA, I saw you'd asked this a few minutes ago: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<theo_> I use ubuntu at work - just now overly familiar with admin - more of an end user for it :/
<s0ulstice__> theo_, yah that happens to me a lot now
<s0ulstice__> !ask | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<miguelito>  i am using windows right now but i have dual boot.  i was was using ubuntu earlier for the first time im months and the internet was working fine.  (i use a wireless network adapter). I was told to up
<miguelito> grade because there was an upgrade so i did.  when i restarted, i couldnt connect to the internet.  ive tried every logical combination in the network settings.
<s0ulstice__> any preferred IDE's for python??
<theo_> does this restricted driver have sli support?
<AntiUSA> thanks dgjones
<bengee_> Hey is on this server a c++ programming channel?
<tockitj> is there specific procedure for compiling kernel under ubuntu ? :-)
<miguelito> anyone wanna help me with that?
<bengee_> %C8Is there a c++ channel?
<rsa_md5> bengee_, ##c^^
<rsa_md5> #c++
<s0ulstice__> theo_, That is a good question.. off hand I don't know, but it is almost their latest release so I dont know why it wouldn't ..
<theo_> k - I'll have to check it out when it's done downloading
<bengee_> thx
<bengee_> rsa
<theo_> 384kbps connection ftl :P
<seraph> anyone done a fresh install lately? I want to know how many megs of updates a fresh install needs...
<theo_> thanks for the help so far, s0ulstice__ :)
<s0ulstice__> miguelito, can you reinstall gutsy? Or maybe check the livecd version of gutsy before you install it to make sure it works out of the box
 * theo_ threatens his xbox360 with a linux livecd
<theo_> bwuahahaha
<dgjones> seraph, I did one on sunday, the updates were a couple of hundred mb, can't remember exactly though
<seraph> dgjones: but around that amount?
<miguelito> s0ulstice, i downloaded 7.4 and burned it on a cd and the internet used to work for me.  i use a linksys wusb54g wireless adapter.  today i started up ubuntu 7.4 and it told me to update to 7.10 so i did.  can you help me diagnose the problem?
<s0ulstice__> theo_, Sure thing.. from what I understand nvidia's driver architecture is is the same for all of their cards, so one driver is good for *almost* all their cards *save their go line maybe? So you can be assured that this driver is almost guaranteed to have sli support. The only concern is that since it is a linux driver, the architecture could be a little different
<dgjones> seraph, yes, I'd sat 2-300mb, but I wouldn't like to gurantee it - This install was from an original alternate install cd when it was released, I don't know if the cd iso's are updated when updates are added, if they are it could be less
<s0ulstice__> miguelito, I haven't used my wireless card in forever, I don't recall what you can do to try and get it to work... I generally don't like the dist-upgrade process too well yet, I prefer a reinstall if possible..
<miguelito> how can i reinstall it without making another CD?
<s0ulstice__> !install | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<alexw> i have a slight problem with networking
<s0ulstice__> miguelito, although the cd makes it infinitely simpler
<alexw> i have auto wlan0 in my interfaces file but at boot time it does not do anything, its only till i run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<alexw> in console when it gathers ips etc
 * s0ulstice__ needs to read up more on how networking and system files work
<Tronic> My laptop screen backlight is way too dark with Hardy, barely allowing me to read the text on screen.
<erUSUL> !hardy | Tronic
<ubotu> Tronic: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<neil_d> I have found what looks like a bug with the python gtk.glade module, I generated a glade file with glade 3.4.0, using a 'gnome date' widget, I set it to not display the time widgets.  But when I loaded it with python the time widgets where there.  see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56709/  can someone confirm this please ?
<Tronic> Thanks
<darksim905> hi, quick question that doesn't exactly have to do with Ubuntu, just unsure where to turn
<darksim905> it's more of a windows question really...  trying to up my machine to 64 bit with dual hard drives, SATA...  can anyone reccomend a SATA controler card that will work under windows XP 64 Bit?
<karllenz> hi i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and it will not go passed the running local boot scripts screen oon boot up
<neil_d> darksim905: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dgjones> darksim905, you'd be better asking in either #hardware or ##windows for that, they'd probably be better able to help you
<erUSUL> darksim905: ##windows #hardware
<speeddemon8803> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<harmental> I know that on a regular keyboard, you use the number pad on the right side of the keyboard. Laptops don't have that. How can a person on a laptop type accents like: é ê è and others like so under ubuntu?
<karllenz> can anyone help me here
<speeddemon8803> !help | karllenz
<ubotu> karllenz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<s0ulstice__> harmental, laptops usually have it they are just associated with the regular keys and you press like the function key or something to enable it
<dgjones> harmental, set you keyboard type to be one with dead keys, then when you press the ' or ^ key, the next key you press will be accented if they're normally accented keys
<speeddemon8803> oops, wrong one
 * speeddemon8803 steps back away from the bot
<karllenz> lol
<waini> what i have to do for suspend my system from terminal?
<waini> (ssh)
<karllenz> hi again speeddemon
<speeddemon8803> hello there
<karllenz> any idea what could be wrong here
<harmental> s0
<karllenz> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and it wont go passed the running local boot scripts when i boot up
<speeddemon8803> !repeat | karllenz
<ubotu> karllenz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<speeddemon8803> We just are trying to figure out whats wrong, dont feel ignored ;)
<karllenz> o
<karllenz> sry
<harmental> s0ulstice__: i have tried every trick i could found.....(by the way ...im using a french kboard)
<harmental> dgjones: "dead keys"? whats that?
<speeddemon8803> As for myself, i have no clue what that could be...maybe try alternative isntall cd?
<karllenz> thats wat i used
<speeddemon8803> hmmm
<speeddemon8803> What specs does your pc have?
<s0ulstice__> harmental, I dont know then heh.. the laptop doesnt have a function key to change it to numberpad mode then huh?
<karllenz> i had ubuntu working fine
<karllenz> but got a new videocard
<karllenz> and it screwed everything
<PenguinBoy08> what'd u get?
<karllenz> the card is an ati
<speeddemon8803> !ati | karllenz
<ubotu> karllenz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karllenz> visiontek x1550
<dgjones> harmental, if you go into your keyboard settings, I think System->Preferences->Keyboard, one of the tabs lets you pick the type of keyboard, it has defailt, dvorjak and one with dead keys + a 4th one i can't remember
<karllenz> i know about installing drivers
<dgjones> harmental, you'll need to restart X for it to work
<karllenz> i mean i put the card in and turned on the pc and ubunut wouldnt boot anymore
<PenguinBoy08> not even in txt mode?
<compwiz18> karllenz: if you had an nvidia card, and you switched to an ati card, you'll have to change the driver
<harmental> dgjones...thx...ill try that....
<speeddemon8803> Did you try the stuff on the binary drivers howto karllenz?
<compwiz18> karllenz: in xorg.conf (sorry)
<karllenz> idk how to get to text mode
<speeddemon8803> !textmode > speeddemon8803
<compwiz18> karllenz: what card did you buy exactly? and how old is it (it being the model of card)?
<speeddemon8803> heh, guess that wasnt the right command either, glad i did it on myself first ;)
<erUSUL> karllenz: boot in recovery mode then try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<karllenz> ok
<karllenz> ill try that
<speeddemon8803> !recovery > karllenz
<compwiz18> karllenz: if your card is too new, ubuntu won't be able to detect it
<speeddemon8803> if you dont know how, ubotu just private messaged you with it :)
<Sinister> i cant find in the settings where you can set your monotor off after like 30 min of being idle anyone know where its at in kde
<karllenz> ok booting into recovery mode
<harmental> dgjones: the tabs are "Shotcut Schemes", "Command Shortcuts" and "Modify Keys"....i see no dvorjak
<compwiz18> karllenz: what model is your card?
<speeddemon8803> karllenz, note that the bot said "alternative install cd"...hopefully thats the one your using?
<karllenz> visiontek x1550
<karllenz> i used the alt cd yes
<VSpike> should ffmpeg be able to read wma files?
<VSpike> I can play them with amarok so I must have some wma codecs installed
<speeddemon8803> Good deal karllenz :)
<karllenz> ok i ran the command
<karllenz> dpkg
<dgjones> harmental, have a look at this, maybe it'll explain it a bit clearer than I did, I'm not on ubuntu at the minute so I can't talk you through it http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/TipsAndTricks#How_to_add_keyboard_layouts_for_other_languages - About 2/3rds of the way down is a heading " How to type extended characters"
<karllenz> everything says o
<karllenz> ok
<harmental> dgjones: thx!!
<karllenz> now im restarting
<compwiz18> karllenz: it would appear your card is old enough to be supported by the drivers in Ubuntu
<karllenz> i should not have to rescue the system its a fresh install
<karllenz> lets see if i put my old nvidia card in and see if it boot
<karllenz> i bet it will
<compwiz18> karllenz: if Ubuntu is set to use the ATI driver, you won't get any love from that nvidia card :)
<dgjones> harmental, on the keyboard screen, you should have a tab called "Layouts" that should let you change the keyboard layout
<neil_d> I have found what looks like a bug with the python gtk.glade module, I generated a glade file with glade 3.4.0, using a 'gnome date' widget, I set it to not display the time widgets.  But when I loaded it with python the time widgets where there.  see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56709/  can someone confirm this please ?
<karllenz> idk what to do then i get nothing from ati after a frsh install using the alt cd
<compwiz18> karllenz: did your run the dpkg-reconfigure command listed above?
<harmental> dgjones: i think i found it....however...Shouldnt i choose Layout : "France" fr....im using a french keyboard
<s0ulstice__> karllenz, you know you want to ditch the ati for nvidia....
<karllenz> es i did
<dgjones> harmental, i would guess yes, but I'm not certain, I only ever use a uk style keyboard
<compwiz18> karllenz: what video driver did you choose?
<karllenz> i didnt chose any driver
<karllenz> yet
<karllenz> i never booted into the actualy desktop
<karllenz> ok nvidia install still same problem
<karllenz> ill try reinstalling
<pusoicafe> guys i got problem: i hav a dual boot OS xp and ubuntu 7.10 but after i reinstalled xp it wont boot to xp is this the problem of boot loader of ubuntu?
<karllenz> is it possible to use both cards with ubuntu at the same time
<compwiz18> pusoicafe: is GRUB still installed?
<karllenz> cuz i have my tv connected using the ati card
<harmental> dgjones: the deadkey is in Layout Variant? i have only have a "sundeadkey" option...
<compwiz18> karllenz: I know nothing about graphics cards, but can you install both of them at the same time?
<pusoicafe> compwiz18: ya but after the reinstallation of xp it wont boot to xp or i cannot find to choose to boot to xp
<karllenz> ok loading live cd with nvida card installed and main monitor running from it
<dgjones> harmental, when i was selecting, i just had "Internatinal with dead keys", I'm not sure what to suggest, maybe its because you're using a french keyboard thats bringing different options up
<harmental> arrghhh
<s0ulstice__> karllenz, Im not positive, but I highly doubt you can use them both at the same time, the only possibility i can think of is having them installed at the same time, but not in use, and even that sounds questionable to me... even SLI requires very strict parameters to work properly
<compwiz18> pusoicafe: you'll probably want to reinstall grub, although that may not help
<compwiz18> !grub | pusoicafe
<ubotu> pusoicafe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karllenz> wtf live cd boots with the nvidia card
<harmental> dgjones: you saw that under "Keyboard Model"?
<s0ulstice__> karllenz, see nvidia = good ati = bad
<pusoicafe> ubotu: gonna chek now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gonna chek now - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> pusoicafe: ubotu is the bot :)
<s0ulstice__> pusoicafe, I think it is just a bootloader error
<s0ulstice__> pusoicafe, what are the symptoms again
<karllenz> stiil the only way i can connect my tv is through a port on my ati card
<compwiz18> s0ulstice__: thats not entirely true, my ati card works fine
<dgjones> harmental, i can't remember which it was under, once the keyboard settings screen was up, I only had a couple of tabs & options to chose from
<VSpike> how can i transcode wma to ogg?
<s0ulstice__> compwiz18, I know, but I am highly partial to nvidia because of my horrible luck with ati cards
<Tyczek> I have question about Fglrx... The XV seems not work to me. The fullscreen doesn't scale movie at all and there are pixels
<VSpike> And should k3b support wma?
<karllenz> what i will try tho is reinstalling now using the nvidia card
<karllenz> but still keeping the ati card installed on the pc
<s0ulstice__> compwiz18, not to mention nvidia gave us support long before ati did, before compiz wasn't able to work with ati
<pusoicafe> soulstice_: i cannot see the wondows xp option in boot up
<karllenz> then messing around with it once the system is installed
<s0ulstice__> pusoicafe, what did you install first?
<s0ulstice__> pusoicafe, did you install xp then ubuntu?
<compwiz18> s0ulstice__: I don't use compiz, so I guess that doesn't really apply to me, but for most intents, ati cards are supported fine (and compiz works now :)
<pusoicafe> soulstice_: i did the dual boot xp first then ubuntu 7.10 then when everything is finished i go to xp and then wham i hav hal dll errors or something so i reinstalled xp then i got no xp to choose after reinstalling
<s0ulstice__> compwiz18, very true .. I have been damaged mostly by the all-in-wonder series cards years ago.. windows incompatibilities galore with those cards
<compwiz18> s0ulstice__: I've only used linux for ~3 years, so I have no idea about the situation before then
<s0ulstice__> pusoicafe, but you are able to boot to linux though correct?
<pusoicafe> soulstice_: ya but not to xp it hides maybe
<s0ulstice__> compwiz18, Right, well Im talking about windows & ati
<s0ulstice__> pusoicafe, Ok, you just have to tell grub to update (which unfortunately means reinstalling it)
<dik> loo
<pusoicafe> soulstice_: do we hav guide for that reinstallation of grub?
<compwiz18> !grub | pusoicafe
<ubotu> pusoicafe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karllenz> do i have to have a swap partiotion for linux
<s0ulstice__> pusoicafe, Because when you reinstalled windows, the information changed that grub had.. although I am surprised this didn't cause a grub boot error
<compwiz18> karllenz: how much ram do you have?
<dik> hello does anyone know how to install a ai radeon hd 2900 xt on ubuntu as im stuck
<karllenz> 2gigs
<karllenz> sry 1gig
<compwiz18> karllenz: you want a swap partition then
<pusoicafe> soulstice_: k be back later
<s0ulstice__> karllenz, Im not sure if you MUST have it, but it is a good idea.. You can actually use thumb drives as a swap drive apparently
<karllenz> ok well how do i install ubuntu now leaving room and the ability to install windows next to dual boot
<s0ulstice__> karllenz, I highly recommend installing windows first and making your partitions before you do that
<compwiz18> karllenz: you really should install windows first, makes it a lot easier
<s0ulstice__> karllenz, that is assuming you still want windows ;-p
<karllenz> well i want my ati card to work no matter wat
<karllenz> so i must use it
<cew2_imoet> rrt5t
<cew2_imoet> ??
<fabio> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/56720/
<bulent> slm ubuntu kullanan kimse varmı
<zyx386> Aciid:>> hi
<bulent> hi
<zyx386> thanx bulent
<bulent> whre u from zyx,
<zyx386> what is recomended pc+laptope for ubuntu without Dell?
<zyx386> Greenland
<bulent> my laptop is  hp dv6385eu
<zyx386> bulent:>> iam not HP hardware Fens
<bulent> ok. what i must do now..
<bulent> bana yardım edebilecek  kimse varmı
<DaveyJ> hello
<zyx386> bulent: no turkish plz
<velibor> halo
<DaveyJ> every so often my audio device doesn't respond (as it isn't right now) -- is there a way to reload the device or module or whatever it is without restarting?
<bulent> ok zyx386 sorry
<dgjones> !tr | bulent
<ubotu> bulent: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Frogzoo> DaveyJ: mebbe sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<knappen_> Hi ppl, is there anyway i can use vpn connection and wireless for a regular connection?
<DaveyJ> thank you!
<bulent> once opening pc im taking an error: pci bug #81  what is this and what i must do
<Aciid> zyx386: wut?
<zyx386> nothing sorry Aciid
<Aciid> k
<bulent> ubotu : ubutu-tr off durumunda
<rod> hey guys ... I have some .m3u files which open by default with totem... How can I change this to muine?  Searched everywhere, even preferred apps in the gnome menu is set to muine for multimedia
<erUSUL> rod: right click on the file properties open with
<rod> thanks erUSUL  ... Muine is indeed in the menu... But this only works once.... not for all m3u files
<Alberto84> ola peña
<rod> aaahh wait a sec erUSUL  :)
<anupam> hi
<rod> got it thanks,
<Fokez> hey, pretty please, I need little help
<Fokez>  . . . If English were spoken all over Europe / If English was spoken all over Europe  ...which one is correct please ?
<Fokez> because : If I were you...not If I was you             I don't know why
<Silencerr> Fokez, I believe it's 'If English was spoken' oO
<Fokez> Silencerr: so that, If I were you is an exception
<Silencerr> something like that Fokez :)
<Silencerr> Fokez, read my whisper, seems it's 'were' :)
<randompolygamy> Anyone know of a Good IDE (Visual development) for making websites?
<neko> ctrl space  autocompletion  shortcut crash the query browser that come with the ubuntu package ! do you know if the tar.gz package from the mysql website is ok ?
<loa> hello, how i can record sound, wich plaing by mplayer
<neko> randompolygamy
<loa> I want listen and record
<randompolygamy> neko,
<neko> try eclipse with the php addon
<neko> or aptana (that's the one i use)
<randompolygamy> thats what i just found, how is eclipse's trial and how hard are they to install?
<neko> http://aptana.com/
<neko> aptana works right out of the bow
<neko> box
<neko> you just have to install the php plugins if you want use php
<randompolygamy> as in a live cd?
<randompolygamy> neko, Aptana Freeware?
<neko> there is part that are commercial
<randompolygamy> or well opensource
<neko> but the basics are opensource
<neko> (or just free, not remember)
<randompolygamy> neko, you familiar with development and have a moment?
<neko> i have a little time as i am @ work right now
<neko> and well i do dev as a job
<runemaste> :( i still cant get dvds working
<randompolygamy> may i pm you quickly?
<neko> do it
<jianfei> novell client (deb) for gutsy?? need one for work, any ideas?
<rilo> Soo, how can I enter extended ASCII given default keyboard settings for a US 105-key generic keyboard? It's actually a laptop keyboard and I would have to use Fn to simulate the keypad
<vircuser> Hi, are there any benchmark programs for ubuntu like Sisoft Sandra or 3Dmark?
<compengi> how to format a usb disk to fat32 without using gparted
<erUSUL> compengi: mkfs.vfat
<vircuser> no benchmark progs for ubuntu?
<Hoopoe> driver issues with hp vs15
 * w0t brb
<FluxD> how do u install gd2 support in ubuntu? what package do i install?
<FluxD> !gd2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vircuser> I'd like to build a software raid5 with encryption and benchmark it; i.e. see how much performance is lost through encryption and see if the cpu or anything else is the bottleneck
<vircuser> i'm sure people did this before me, but i can't find any benchmakrs on the net :(
<dade> giorno
<HinHin> hmm... i saw some specialised cards that handle encrpytion purposes
<HinHin> that might help the load on the system
<vircuser> i'd like to have it all insoftware, so the raid is portable
<HinHin> XD... on the other hand they might be expensive
<vircuser> and i'm thinking with mult-core cpus on the rise the system should be able to handle it
<vircuser> just not sure - so i'd like some benchmarks ;)
<compengi> erUSUL, could you give me a further look on how to use this command?
<Trashlord> Hi, can anyone give me a page where I can view all of the Ubuntu bash commands please?
<amenado> Trashlord ready?
<Trashlord> Yes
<amenado> Trashlord-> press tab key twice in your terminal
<Trashlord> Ah, got it, thanks
<Aciid> oh wth whats the command for displayin those commands
<Aciid> I want to grep tube it
<supershort> how do i delete a whole directory with sudo
<ichbinesderelch> sudo rm -R directory
<ichbinesderelch> -R for recursive
<FluxD> how do u install gd2 support in ubuntu? what package do i install?
<ichbinesderelch> maybe try apt-cache search gd2
<ichbinesderelch> package called libgd2 :D
<FluxD> ichbinesderelch, thx it wasnt working coz I had to reboot apache :/
<ichbinesderelch> ah kk
<Trashlord> one more question, I have 2 harddrives on this computer. 1 of them has ubuntu, the other one is just for music storing. everytime I boot, I have to mount the other drive, is it possible to auto-mount it, or to leave it permanently mounted?
<ichbinesderelch> trahslord: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<ichbinesderelch> *trashlord
<supershort> when i edit a http.conf file
<supershort> aka apache
<supershort> how do i save
<supershort> says access denied
<AliTarihi> supershort:
<bengee_> where is it possible to get help to the geany editor/ide ?
<FluxD> supershort, sudo gedit filename
<ichbinesderelch> trashlord: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab?highlight=%28fstab%29
<Trashlord> thanks
<bengee_> need help concerning the compilation of my prog iam newb to c++
<Frogzoo> bengee_: try ##c
<Gecko> hey there. I'm having a lot of trouble using an external display on my docking station to my ibm t41 laptop. If I boot it with the laptop lid closed, gdm starts up in 1680x1050, as it is supposed to do, but everything is shown in a 1024x768 part of my screen. I can move my cursor to the other parts of the screen, but it doesn't use it. Gnome is strange too. It also has it's pannels around a 1024x768 area of my screen, while I can move the lower bar
<nios> hey how can i disable the beep sounds ?
<ichbinesderelch> nios: disable sound notifications somewhere in gnome menu? ;)
<nios> ah i found it
<nios> ye sorry
<adrien> I have a problem with an installation scripts that needs CURSES
<s_unix> xset -b
<adrien> it seems that CURSES cannot be initilaized (xubuntu 7.10) any idea?
<s_unix> hello
<adrien> hi
<wers> in my startup programs, one app has no name or description. the code happens to be /usr/bin/cod. do you know what app it is? should I disable it?
<vircuser> Anyone know how to change the $ to a Euro sign for currency in the KDE control panel?
<adrien> can you see it as a text file ?
<s_unix> nios: xset -b
<Symmetria> vircuser: yeah, take the number next to the dollar sign and divide  it by a couple of times, it will happen automatically :p
<Symmetria> (just kidding)
<vircuser> you do know that 1 Euro ~ 1.5 USD right ;)
<bashca> hi there  how run zte AC8700 modem on ubuntu ???
<bob_1904> has ubuntu not brought up a 'proprietary' driver dialogue?
<vircuser> so that's why I'd prefer the Euro sign next to my income figure - just don't know how to type it :P
 * syc_ off
<ncho> ???
<bashca> please  any 1 can help
<adrien> ask
<ncho> 大家好吖
<vircuser> never heard of that modem
<adrien> me neither, let me check the web
<bob_1904> for the euro sign, just install msttcorefonts, then head to insert > special charracter
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/scripts/kconfig/mconf.c?~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<ncho> 有没有人説中文
<ncho> 你不是好情人！
<bob_1904> (on OpenOffice.org)
<bashca> adrien, i need to use zte ac8700 mdsl usb modem with ubuntu ??
<bashca> !???
<bascule> bullgard4: it's language stuff
<vircuser> hmm, bu there is no "Insert" menu item in the KDE control module
<bascule> vircuser: in kcharselect
<bullgard4> bascule: Can you elaborate.
<adrien> what does the command  'dmesg' tells you when the modem is plugged in ?
<bob_1904> (I'm assuming you're using OpenOffice.org word processor)
<adrien> (in the terminal)
<bashca> adrien, i got error 71
<bashca> but lsusb Bus 001 Device 021: ID 05c6:6000 Qualcomm, Inc.
<bascule> bullgard4: actually I misread, I have no idea, looks like a back-up though
<bullgard4> hm
<adrien> i see there are no drivers for this modem...
<bashca> adrien, [ 8182.360000] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<bascule> bullgard4: open it ...
<vircuser> so there is no "easy" way to type the euro character anywhere (be it terminal, config app etc.)?
<lvlaTr1X> hello, im looking to change my os to ubuntu but i have some concern over application installation
<lvlaTr1X> will my games which work for window, work on ubuntu?
<bashca> adrien, ??
<lvlaTr1X> eg. COD4 , crysis?
<adrien> yes?
<adrien> bashca?
<lvlaTr1X> is it even compatible to begin with?
<bullgard4> lvlaTr1X: As a rule they will not.
<lapisdecor> vir, Alt Gr + E
<vircuser> Cause I need a way to do this and then need to explain it to computer laymen with just a basic Ubuntu installation from the disk
<dgjones> !wow | lvlaTr1X, some games will work under wine, there might be some with native linux installers,
<ubotu> lvlaTr1X, some games will work under wine, there might be some with native linux installers,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<AliTarihi> Hi! Does anyone know about the problem of Nvidia Driver and Hibernate/Suspend?
<lvlaTr1X> bullgard4: oh.. hmm...
<vircuser> i think there is a unreal tournament 2k3 version for linux
<praveenm_> hi all, how to make a new ext3 partition rw?
<dgjones> !wine | lvlaTr1X, you could have a look at the wine application database
<ubotu> lvlaTr1X, you could have a look at the wine application database: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<lvlaTr1X> oh.. hmm.. but what about other application for eg. msn messenger?
<bashca> adrien, how can resolve driver matter ??
<lapisdecor> lvlaTr1X: If someone offered you a Mac, would you be worried about games? :D
<lvlaTr1X> lapisdecor: YES.. LOL
<adrien> bashca I am looking at an interesting page, I just cant find the info wait
<lvlaTr1X> i'm in the game industry, so ya, my life mostly revolve about game
<lapisdecor> To play games I bought a Wii
<lvlaTr1X> i have a wii, xbox360 and ps3
<lvlaTr1X> :X
<vircuser> Matrix, there are ubuntu programs for programs like messengers
<lvlaTr1X> not trying to boast or any sort
<lvlaTr1X> hmm
<lvlaTr1X> cool..
<bashca> ok
<lvlaTr1X> becuz now im actually trying to build up a comp
<vircuser> but MSN messenger might work with wine
<lvlaTr1X> still deciding which OS to go with
<nicc> Hey guys. I've got a problem, hopefully someone can help. I've got 4GB RAM on my laptop, but Ubuntu only sees 3GB. I've read up on it, and switched to the server kernel which has PAE enabled, and it sees all 4GB now. Problem is that server kernel has no support for NVIDIA, and Im guessing I'll hit other compatibility problems later, so I want to recompile a vanilla kernel with PAE enabled. My question: where can I get specific source for cur
<vircuser> try to get a cheap harddisk, replace it and just test ubuntu
<bascule> kernel.org
<lapisdecor> lvlaTr1X: anyway you have lots of games (free games) in linux, so why not try some? they are great
<vircuser> you can actually test many things witout installing anything
<vircuser> just boot from the CD
<lapisdecor> and they are free
<vircuser> the big game companies make games mostly for windows though..
<vircuser> for those you need to hope that wine can handle it
<bob_1904> you could use cedega - but will actually cost you money
<wild_oscar> could anyone indicate me if there is a repository with the latest Openoffice version?
<vircuser> many people do a double boot: use windows for games and ubuntu for "serious stuff" ;)
<adrien> bashca, check this :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665332
<adrien> it might help you
<bob_1904> cedega is based on the wine engine but is enhanced for 3D gaming - but dual booting makes more sense
<bashca> adrien, thanks i will
<adrien> bashca , the interesting part is in the last POST
<vircuser> I'd like to introduce Ubuntu to some people in europe - but if they ask "..and how do I type the Euro character?" i need a simple explanation, otherwise they might turn into "OS too complicated for me" mode ;)
<AliTarihi> Well... Does anyone know about the problem of Nvidia Driver and Hibernate/Suspend?
<adrien> hopefully you manage, the howto is a bit lousy for beginners  though
<bashca> ok
<vircuser> anyone ever tried to use MSIE in Ubuntu? It seems some pages require it (ActiveX, JScript et al)
<wild_oscar> is there a repository for gutsy for Openoffice 2.3.1?
<wild_oscar> or the latest version of openoffice
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am installing apache2-src through synaptic
<dgjones> !ies4linux | vircuser
<ubotu> vircuser: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<tdawgedogg> hey guys im new to ubuntu or linux all together....are the respitories updated with all of the newest updates for programs or does it take a while sometimes?
<bob_1904> there is a default one already. What you can do is go to the OpenOffice website and download+extract a tarball
<kaushal> whats the location of apache2-src in ubuntu 7.04
<ichbinesderelch> takes some time tdawgedogg
<tdawgedogg> really like how long?
<bob_1904> It's the most recent stable and supported editions you get by default - you have to enable them in your settings
<kaushal> is it /usr/share/doc/apache2-src
<ichbinesderelch> time it needs to make packages and all
<ichbinesderelch> but you should go with farely new packages
<dgjones> tdawgedogg, the repositories for each version are updated for security/bug fixes, but not just for the latest versions, they get added to the 6 monthly version upgrades
<bob_1904> For those of you who are interested in more proprietary software, Medibuntu is a great place to go
<vircuser> dawg, any program (the stable version of it) will get updated once the developers update it
<vircuser> so sometimes you'll find update notifications several days in a row
<wild_oscar> I found Openoffice 2.3.1 here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openoffice.org-base
<tdawgedogg> ok woot i dont care about beta versions...i want all the stable versions of stuff
<wild_oscar> can I somehow add that directory to my package management and update it?
<vircuser> can't you get openoffice trough the normal repositories?
<vircuser> i think i got it winth apt-get
<tdawgedogg> so u know at the top right where it shows system updates...every program I have in ubuntu is updated via system updates
<tdawgedogg> and it will always check my programs or how does that work
<vircuser> yes, every prog you have installed
<tdawgedogg> thats awesome
<vircuser> yea ;)
<bob_1904> (assuming you've installed it via the 'add/remove apps' panel
<bob_1904> or by sudo apt-get install (app)
<tdawgedogg> like in windows I dont even know when programs have updates...its nice having all programs and updates in one place
<wild_oscar> vircuser: not version 2.3.1
<bob_1904> yep
<N4cht> tdawgedogg, not only that.. but when a new version of ubuntu is available, you can use the update manager to upgrade your entire system to the new version.
<vircuser> wild, ah ok..
<tdawgedogg> ive just been downloading using that synaptic package manger is that the right way?
<bob_1904> sudo apt-get upgrade tends to do the job
<Trashlord> tdawgedogg, I wouldn't say "right way", I'd call it the "preferred way"
<elektronik123> witam
<vircuser> well, i have my windows updates set, so they tell me which updates get installed
<bob_1904> or sudo apt-get updates then sudo apt-get install updates
<elektronik123> czy to oficjalny kanal pomocy ubuntu ?
<vircuser> so for me it's like in Ubuntu (for the security fixes)
<N4cht> tdawgedogg, that's the best way to install new packages, yes.   as for upgrading already installed packages, it's best to let the update managed do the trick if you're a more GUI heavy user, otherwise apt-get upgrade works the same way.
<Trashlord> It depends how you like it, I personally use either apt-get, or download packages and then sudo dpkg -i
<bulbulred> Hi, i have just installed a zabbix server, agent and frontend. Installaion worked fine. But my host (zabbix server itself) is monitored but the availability is UNKNOWN... my server log is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56731/ and my agent log is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56732/
<elektronik123> nie moge wlaczyc terminalu
<dgjones> !pl | elektronik123
<ubotu> elektronik123: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<radone> please haw can I install ubuntu on HDD using command line?
<dgjones> !alternate | radone
<ubotu> radone: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<elektronik123> i can-t join to #ubuntu-pl
<N4cht> radone, download a copy of the non-graphical ubuntu installer iso (known as alternate installer)
<vircuser> i usually use "apt-get install xxxx"
<vircuser> automitically install xxxx
<vircuser> sometimes I'm not even sure about the name of xxxx
<elektronik123> i can`t join to #ubuntu-pl
<vircuser> and it will give me suggestions sometimes
<dgjones> elektronik123, type "join #ubuntu-pl" without the "'s, that should take you to #ubuntu-pl
<dgjones> elektronik123, sorry "/join #ubuntu-pl"
<bulbulred> anybode knows something about zabbix? please?
<elektronik123> i am blocked
<Trashlord> how do I convert a drive's file system? I have a drive which is NTFS, and I want to convert it to linux format, how do I do that?
<tdawgedogg> hey in this damn xchat irc program how do i get it to not show when ppl leave and come into the room
<Frogzoo> Trashlord: you can't - you'll need to backup your data & reformat as ext3
<tdawgedogg> its anoying
<boubbin> how to know if "Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 Graphics" is compatible with linux (ubuntu) ?
<radone> dgjones: sorry I was not exact - I need ubuntu desktop, however graphics does not work from live distro. I am not sure if I understand well that alterante is only textual version of ubuntu
<AppleHein> if I have shell only ubuntu. which command do I need to install gnome with apt-get fully? internet connection is established
<elektronik123> i really con`t join on this channel
<Trashlord> oh
<ichbinesderelch> tdawgedogg: just right click on the channel name on the left and disable join messages
<compwiz18> elektronik123: we can't help you here, but you can try #ubuntu-ops or something
<Trashlord> I can do that easily then, thanks Frogzoo
<dgjones> radone, the alternate cd installs a full graphical version, it just uses the command line to install
<radone> dgjones: tahnks
<vircuser> boubbin, if you have it already, just pop in the CD to test it
<bulbulred> zabbix knowledge anyone (sorry for nagging about it)
<vircuser> many intel chipsets are only supported in 2D though
<crem0r> join #debian
<wers> what does user folders update do? :D
<vircuser> I had to set a line in a config file to get 3D effects on my notebook
<AppleHein> if I have shell only ubuntu. which command do I need to install gnome with apt-get fully? internet connection is established
<nios> i wonder why i cant play mp3s with xmms over my samba share, does anyone know why?
<ichbinesderelch> apt-get install gnome? :P
<compwiz18> AppleHein: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AppleHein> thanks compwiz
<vircuser> yea, don't know why they don't just call it gnome :(
<tdawgedogg> it doesnt give me that option when i right click on #ubantu...im using xchat gnome i think
<dakira> hey.. how can i generate a file with dummy (or random) data? i.e. something like reading exactly 100MB from /dev/random into a file..
<compwiz18> ubuntu-desktop contains more then just gnome
<vircuser> but you can at least "apt-get install kde" ;)
<white_eagle> if anyone in here needs direct rendering with ati
<bob_1904> you could just install 'gnome-desktop', but then you'd just get the generic gnome desktop - you'd miss the ubuntu parts (as compwiz18 said)
<white_eagle> see this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589637
<white_eagle> ;)
<bob_1904> yes?
<compwiz18> dakira: use dd if=/dev/urandom of=filename bs=10 count=10000 or something similar (I have no idea how much data you'll get with the command, my guess would be about 100kb)
<bob_1904> thanks!
<white_eagle> bob_1904, to me?
<white_eagle> or...
<vircuser> yea for kde you'd need to "apt-get install kubuntu" i think to get the ubuntu features
<irony9999>  ciao a tutti e ben ritrovati
<dgjones> tdawgedogg, you might be better with xchat, rather than xchat-gnome, they're slightly different versions, xchat seems to have more options
<dakira> compwiz18.. great, thx.. that was what i was looking for!
<irony9999> salve a tutti.....
<bob_1904> yeah, that was to you white_eagle!
<irony9999> e' italiano questo irc??
<white_eagle> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<compwiz18> dakira: no problem, but you'll have to figure out how to get 100mb :D
<tdawgedogg> dgjones:ok thanks....how do I uninstall this and get normal xchat?
<compwiz18> tdawgedogg: open the package manager and find "xchat" and remove "xchat-gnome"
<white_eagle> bob_1904, you'll have to erase the fglrx drivers first
<tdawgedogg> dgjones I didnt see a normal xchat package
<dgjones> tdawgedogg, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<compwiz18> tdawgedogg: it's not in the normal repos, its in universe or something
<rilo> Soo, how can I enter extended ASCII given default keyboard settings for a US 105-key generic keyboard? It's actually a laptop keyboard and I would have to use Fn to simulate the keypad
<bob_1904> ok that's fine - I hadn't installed any ATI drivers as yet
<tdawgedogg> um gutsy? lol i dunno...I just downloaded it and installed it today
<compwiz18> !universe | tdawgedogg
<ubotu> tdawgedogg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tdawgedogg> ok thanks
<compwiz18> you'll get a lot more packages with universe enabled
<feysalus> Hi
<dgjones> tdawgedogg, it should be there then, as compwiz18 suggests make sure you're universe repo is enabled and you'd updated after enabling it, then seach again
<tdawgedogg> so If im already downloading something using the synaptic package manager I have to wait until its done before I can do anything else
<compwiz18> yeah, xchat is in the networking section of universe
<dgjones> tdawgedogg, best to wait till its finished, you'd probably get an error message saying that files are in use or locked
<feysalus> I've been reading through some sites, and I've seen some linux user's systems hacked and their bash shell histories, files, db's etc. accessible to the intruder - so how much more secure is linux than windows?
<compwiz18> and tdawgedogg, yes, you have to wait :(
<compwiz18> feysalus: are you running any network services?
<feysalus> nope
<tdawgedogg> OK THANKS GUYZ...this room is very helpful!
<compwiz18> feysalus: then far more secure then windows :)
<white_eagle> feysalus: linux is far more secure than windows
<vircuser> feysal - it more secure, but the security of every system depends hugely on the users of that system
<compwiz18> if you start running ssh/telnet/apache/php/etc you can start getting issues, but again, it all depends on the configuration of said applications
<white_eagle> (didn't I read that somewhere?) :D
<vircuser> if they have weak password - no security can protect them
<feysalus> oh ok
<tdawgedogg> so what is a better media player application for encoder and decoder stuff as far as playing HD mkv files and stuff....vlc or mplayer?
<Eckos> i get this: uclibc-toolchain: Depends: g++-4.1 (= 4.1.2-12ubuntu1) but 4.1.2-16ubuntu2 is to be installed
<bob_1904> mplayer - head to Medibuntu to get sundry extra codecs and get a repository for the latest version!
<bob_1904> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<vircuser> what bittorrent software are you guys using for ubuntu?
<bashca> how can install new kernel  please
<Slart> vircuser: azureus
<vircuser> azureus 3?
<dakira> vircuser: azureus is the only one that really works
<Slart> bashca: first.. why do you want to install a new kernel?
<vircuser> i think bittyrant is based off Azureus 2.5
<Slart> dakira: naahh... there's deluge, ktorrent, rtorrent etc
<dakira> vircuser: i myself use utorrent with wine
<vircuser> Azureus 3 isn't GPL afaik
<bashca> Slart, i can't  use  zte AC8700 mdsl usb  modem
<dakira> Slart: ktorrent and rtorrent are nice.. but i found lots of bugs in deluge which make it unusable.. at least for me
<vircuser> so which is the "best" ;)
 * bashca using Gusty with kernel  2.6.22-14-generic
<Slart> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<vircuser> in terms of features
<Slart> vircuser: azureus is hard to beat when it comes to features.. but it's also a beast to run..
<vircuser> i've been using Azureus on windows (my system can handle the bloat)
<Slart> bashca: and you can't use some kind of module? you need a new kernel for that to work?
<vircuser> so Azureus v3 right now?
<Slart> I run 3.something.. works nicely for me
<bengee_> can anyone tell me how to set the directory of g++ (for geany)?
<bashca> Slart, can you help me to add module for using  mdsl usb modem
<vircuser> I tried bittyrant because I don't like the non-GPLishness of the new Azureus
<SpacePilot> Been trying to find what driver I should use for a X1900XTX, but I can't find a clear answer?
<Slart> bashca: probably not.. I'm not very good with kernels.. I just wanted to check if you really needed a new kernel... search the forums.. or the wiki.. I'm pretty sure there are howto's out there
<bashca> Slart, i did  but  now result :(
<Slart> bashca: here's one.. I don't know how good it is, you'll have to figure that out yourself.. http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<music`freak> hi ppl.
<vircuser> hehe kernel-compilation
<vircuser> that's like the sledgehammer ;)
<music`freak> need help with configuring my display in Ubuntu
<tdawgedogg> how do i view all the packages I have on my computer then check what ones I wanna get rid of using synatpic package manager
<bashca> Slart, thanks i will look
<Slart> tdawgedogg: there is a button for.. status I think.. where you can select to view installed packages
<music`freak> How do i know if the right graphics driver has been installed ?
<music`freak> prince_jammys: ?
<unknow[off]> ima li bylgari tuka?
<Slart> !turkey
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<music`freak> :/
<Slart> or.. wait.. bylgari.. sounds like bulgaria..
<tdawgedogg> do i wanna do a removal or a complete removal to get rid of a program in package manager?
<Slart> !bulgaria
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulgaria - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vircuser> yea start up package man and click the spot at the top left to sort the packages starting with the ones installed
<Slart> !bg
<ubotu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<unknow[off]> does somebody speak bulgarian here?
<dgjones> !bg
<unknow[off]> !bg
 * ^silverdor 5 menit off
<DjViper> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vircuser> but to be honest, the adept package manager that comes with kubuntu is better
<vircuser> it's even got a nice little chkeck mark to display only install packages etc.
<georgepumpi> will someone help me to install graphic drivers for nVidia?
<tdawgedogg> do i wanna do a removal or a complete removal to get rid of a program in package manager?
<music`freak> anybody can help?
<georgepumpi> under ubunto?
<tdawgedogg> yeah
<SleepingSloth> what decent alternatives are there to evolution?
<DjViper> georgepumpi: system - administration - restricted drivers manager
<vircuser> you can completely remove if you like
<DjViper> SleepingSloth: thunderbird and gmail
<music`freak> I need help with my display config
<vircuser> other programs won't be affected
<Slart> tdawgedogg: complete removal removes config files etc too.. removal only removes the binaries
<tdawgedogg> ok thanks a lot!
<vircuser> and if you think you did something wrong, you can simply install it again ;)
<Slart> !nvidia | georgepumpi
<ubotu> georgepumpi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SleepingSloth> DjViper, are there any real advantages to either?
<bulent> yes i have an some problem it's an nvidia driver install
<georgepumpi> tnx
<DjViper> SleepingSloth: gmail is webbased ;)
<SleepingSloth> DjViper, i know that - i meant advantages to thunderbird or evolution... :S
<Slart> SleepingSloth: I use thunderbird because I can use that on a windows machine if I have to as well... I don't think evolution is available on windows
<Slart> SleepingSloth: evolution has the calendar stuff better integrated than thunderbird.. sure there is the lightning/sunbird thingy but it seems bolted on and hasn't really moved development-wise in a long time
<howdoudo> hi. How do I get what version of ubuntu I am running in a terminal
<Slart> howdoudo: lsb_release -a
<faileas> Slart: actually there's a native windows evolution build. it sucks tho ;p
<howdoudo> thankxs
<Slart> howdoudo: or kernel version with "uname -a"
<SleepingSloth> Slart, thanks - i'm not fussed about the calendar functions
<Slart> faileas: hehe.. I almost said "seems like an accurate port then".. almost.. =)
<SleepingSloth> Slart, so i think i may go with tbird
<vircuser> iirc there is an evolution port for win, but it's slow and unstable
<bulent> i installed nvidia drivers but while opening pc ''you are using the low grafic mode'' writing
<caligarn1037> does anybody have a link to a site with recommended ubuntu gutsy software?
<faileas> bulent: try picking the correct driver there?
<bulent> what i must do now
<shaiful> hello
<georgepumpi> bulent will you send me the nvidia drivers that you already had?
<shaiful> hello
<shaiful> j help
<tdawgedogg> wow thanks guys xchat is a lot better than xchat gnome
<bulent> i m always the pick in geforce 7 but it's auotmaticaly vesa driver why?
<shaiful> fuck
<shaiful> shit
<loa> Hello if my suspend broken down after update, what i can check
<stdin> !language | shaiful
<ubotu> shaiful: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shaiful> shit
<stdin> !ops | shaiful
<ubotu> shaiful: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<dgjones> !ops | shaiful
<shaiful> suck
<shaiful> !op
<loa> suspend2 or s2disk are broken
<caligarn1037> anyone....? recommended software list for ubuntu/
<caligarn1037> ?
<njol> caligarn1037: urban terror, openarena, world of padman, alien arena 2007
<caligarn1037> njol: those are games, i assume.
<njol> i recommend this software
<compwiz18> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<njol> lol
<caligarn1037> haha
<bazhang> caligarn1037: sauerbraten is a must as well
<vircuser> ubotu - why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vircuser> Isn't it ok to ask people what they use and why?
<caligarn1037> im not so interested in games..
<KRF> hi there, where's the best location to put 'LC_MESSAGES="C"' to get this system wide?
<KRF>  /etc/environment?
<vircuser> is that a bot?
<compwiz18> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vircuser> lol
<caligarn1037> just useful software that i can tweak around with...example: amarok, k3b, krusader, VYM,
<vircuser> and here was me trying to have a meaningful discussion with a bot :p
<njol> caligarn1037: ok, i may recommend to you amarok, k3b, krusader, VYM
<philipp_> hi there, i've got some problems compiling a package
<caligarn1037> njol: hahah. thanks...i already have those. :-/
<caligarn1037> vircuser: give it time AI will get better. :-D
<caligarn1037> right ubotu?
<caligarn1037> !yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulent> always need a reconfigure
<tdawgedogg> someone in here told me to get the sundry extra codecs for mplayer....whats the name of the package in package manager that has that
<tdawgedogg> I found mplayer
<caligarn1037> ugh...mplayer.
<caligarn1037> :-P
<tdawgedogg> Where do i get the codecs though?
<tdawgedogg> and decoders and stuff
<dgjones> !codecs | tdawgedogg
<ubotu> tdawgedogg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tdawgedogg> dgjones what does !codecs mean
<rhineheart_m> I tried to change the settings of /etc/networking/interfaces before to static from DHCP....but when I rebooted the machine...I cannot access it anymore.. So I went to the box and configure it via console. Is anyone here who could assist me?
<tdawgedogg> do i type that in terminal or something
<caligarn1037> tdawgedogg: or you can just grab autmoatix...or even better...just download vlc media player...it should have all the necessaries
<caligarn1037> *automatix2
<compwiz18> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<tdawgedogg> is vlc media player better than mplayer though...I want the best for playing HD mkv files and ts files
<caligarn1037> compwiz18: interesting
<dgjones> tdawgedogg, it prompts the channel bot to give you infor about codecs, have a look at the link that ubotu has just put in the channel and follow the links, that will explain what the best thing to do is
<vircuser> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<compwiz18> caligarn1037: yeah - automatix can screw some stuff up sometimes
<caligarn1037> compwiz18: i guess it's best to go with vlc ten
<compwiz18> IIRC, it doesn't use the package manager, which defeats the point of having a package manager
<caligarn1037> then*
<tdawgedogg> what does !codecs mean?
<compwiz18> caligarn1037: I agree - vlc or mplayer are awesome
<vircuser> the bot will answer to anything following a "!"
<compwiz18> tdawgedogg: you need codecs to watch different types of videos/music
<tdawgedogg> oh lol crap
<elektronik123> !a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> :D
<NthDegree> !zomgwtfbbq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zomgwtfbbq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhineheart_m> Hello---I tried to change the settings of /etc/network/interfaces before to static from DHCP....but when I rebooted the machine...I cannot access it anymore.. So I went to the box and configure it via console. Is anyone here who could assist me?
<caligarn1037> vircuser: anything?!
<caligarn1037> !betterlife
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: make sure you have an auto line for your ethernet
<tdawgedogg> heh ya i know what a codec is but do i need to get some for mplayer....decoders as well?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about betterlife - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vircuser> he will answer
<caligarn1037> amazing
<vircuser> i didn't say the answer would be helpful ;)
<bulent> nvidia driver is not active
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree:  how to do it?
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: I made the mistake of deleting the auto lines thinking they related to DHCP >.>
<compwiz18> tdawgedogg: I may be wrong, but I *think* VLC and mplayer don't need codecs or have them built in or something
<bazhang> tdawgedogg: using gnome you want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: 1 sec and i'll paste my 4 lines
<tdawgedogg> i have all the respatories installed i think
<compwiz18> !pastebin | NthDegree
<ubotu> NthDegree: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<caligarn1037> compwiz18: i agree with you...vlc comes fully equipped
<NthDegree> compwiz18: not on separate lines :P all on one
<bazhang> tdawgedogg: that will allow vlc and mplayer and others (mp3 players etc) to have all the codecs they need
<compwiz18> NthDegree: OK, I just do that because the floodbot kicks unsuspecting people :)
<caligarn1037> tdawgedogg: i've never needed to get extra codecs for vlc
<Shinji-> compwiz18, VLC has built-in codecs
<ivanus> zagreb.hr.eu.undernet.org
<gerutzu> hallo leute :)
<compwiz18> I can never tell because I install everything that starts with gstreamer so I have everything anyway...
<compwiz18> Shinji-: thank you :)
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n address 10.0.0.1 \n netmask 255.255.255.0 \n gateway 10.0.0.254
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: \n means newline
<gerutzu> #/join ubuntu-de
<tdawgedogg> what about like a ffdshow decoder or something....maybe this is just a windows thing but thats what i always used to play my mkv files
<vircuser> hallo leut
<vircuser> what's the singular of Leute?
<bazhang> tdawgedogg: vlc will play them
<compwiz18> vlc will play just about anything
<caligarn1037> vlc is just plain magical
<vircuser> can it play guitar too?
<compwiz18> vircuser: no, sorry :(
<tdawgedogg> k ill give it a try...but im worried about my processor...things didnt play well unless i used ffdshow or coreavc decord in windows
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: that is what mine has and may give you a clue.. gateway is your router IP and generally if you're 192.168.xxx.xxx then the netmask I have is correct
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: 	address 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0  network 192.168.1.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255  gateway 192.168.1.1. Please explain the difference between address and network?
<caligarn1037> tdawgedogg: good luck...
<tdawgedogg> thanks
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: netmask? it's the subnet mask
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: you want auto eth0 or the like for the beginning
<NthDegree> that is why it won't load on boot most likely
<knappen> Hi ppl, i'm having trubble to print. After i installed the printer and i want to run test page i'll get this error: 19/Feb/2008:14:45:01 +0100] Unable to find IP address for server name "knappen-laptop"!
<NthDegree> auto [interface] means to bring up the interface on boot
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: okay.. let
<compwiz18> knappen: can you use the pastebin to put the contents of /etc/hosts up for us to see?
<compwiz18> !pastebin | knappen
<ubotu> knappen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: let's start from the beginning.... address is the local IP of the box. netmask is the subnet. how about the network? what is it?
<NthDegree> network?
<NthDegree> ah
<NthDegree> inet static
<NthDegree> iface [interface name] inet static
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: what is it? please explain...how would I determine the box' inet static?
<knappen> compwiz18 Say what? :P
<NthDegree> errr? :S
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: what do you mean by network?
<SleepingSloth> is there any way of finding out what thread is using my upstream bandwidth (something along the same lines as top)
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: I figured you meant specifying the type of network connection
<compwiz18> knappen: open /etc/hosts and put the output in the pastebin
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I got it from this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<compwiz18> knappen: you can run the command >cat /etc/hosts<
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: that line isn't needed (broadcast isn't needed either) but you can add it if you want to
<njol>  i use mpeg2 tv-tuner to capture playstation 2 and only way for me to have no input device lag is to use mplayer to capture raw video instead of mpeg 2 stream, but i would like to use some GUI software, any ideas?
<rhineheart_m> okay..please enumerate what I need to configure there...
<NthDegree> you only need: auto, iface, address, netmask, gateway
<knappen> Dealing with that l8r. g2g ^ ^
<tdawgedogg> hey guys is pidgin the best aim client for ubuntu...i really like adium for osx i know pidgin is kinda related to that
<NthDegree> the rest is optional in most cases if it's just for a basic network connection
<xoqa> where are the locales located?
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: how about inet?
<knappen> cat /etc/hosts
<xoqa> my terminal doesn't recognize certain character encodings.
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: the iface line is the one with inet static in it
<r3m0t> I have a crossplatform problem. I'm running Ubuntu and I have a 27G compressed ntfsclone image. I don't have enough space to store the decompressed image even if I delete the compressed version. I want to transfer all the files in the image to a new Macbook Pro. can anybody help?
<levander> I see the "Shared Folders" dialog for making folders available to other computers for mounting over the network.  Is there no reciprocal dialog for taking an available network folder and mounting it on your computer?
<r3m0t> levander: if you're using Gnome, Places->Network
<tdawgedogg> hey guys is pidgin the best aim client for ubuntu...i really like adium for osx i know pidgin is kinda related to that
<Slart> tdawgedogg: best means different things to different people
<meekolope> r3m0t: how much space do u have on ure macbook? are u trying to clone the image to ure macbook and run xp on it? or just move the files to it in the form of a image file?
<levander> tdawgedogg: don't know personally, pidgin is definitely the most popular, could search ubuntuforums for recommendations if you want to spend time testing other stuff
<tdawgedogg> most popular i shall say! most supported or whatever
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.1.1
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: try that
<Slart> tdawgedogg: some people want a client that runs in a terminal and uses only jabber.. others want video conversations using msn and couldn't care less about jabber
<tdawgedogg> ok thanks
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: please correct== auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.9 (box static IP)  netmask 255.255.255.0 (subnet)  network 192.168.1.9  (box IP) gateway 192.168.1.2 (router ip)
<levander> tdawgedogg: Yeah, pidgin is Ubuntu's default messaging client.  It's what they recommend you use.
<Pici> Mez: He did call the ops himself:07:09:11 <?shaiful> !op
<Pici> erg
<Pici> Wrong window :o
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: network 192.168.1.0 (network range) <-- but that line is relatively pointless given what netmask's job is
<cyphase> Is there a way to only update one repository with apt, instead of all of them?
<r3m0t> meekolope: enough space to store the whole thing. what I want is, e.g., can I run ntfsclone on OS X to change the format of the image, can I run ntfsclone on the MBP running a Live CD which writes to the HFS+ partition... or what?
<caligarn1037> tdawgedogg: or if you go to synaptic and type in chat...it might get you a nice healthy list of programs
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: what do I need to place there then? in network?
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: nothing, get rid of that line
<tdawgedogg> oh good call
<NthDegree> you don't need a "network" line for it to work
<Trae> What's a way to make sure I don't have any kde stuff on my ubuntu system.  Every since I installed the kde desktop my machine has been running slow as poop.  I thought I removed some of it... but I think some things still linger
<Trae> stuff like kthread and kblockd are running in top
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: THIS one? auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.9 (box static IP) netmask 255.255.255.0 (subnet) gateway 192.168.1.2 (router ip)
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: yep :)
<NthDegree> try that
<meekolope> r3m0t: im not sure about that, if it were a matter of just figuring out a transfer I would have some ideas
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I will try it right now.. thanks.. I will update you if I got it to run..
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: once you've saved that file.. do an ifup eth0
<wers> I already installed the murrine engine but the murrine themes still don't display well. they still look like mist. any suggestion? :)
<NthDegree> then ping google.com
<levander> r3m0t: I found the share in Places -> Network.  Now, where do I click to mount it?
<r3m0t> right-click I believe
<levander> r3m0t: It has to be a permanent mount.  It's a mythtv directory I want to share.
<levander> r3m0t: right click -> Make a Link gives me a permission error.
<swim_love> hi all: I have a single hard disk, without any partitions and I do have quite a amount of data on it, Can someone tell me how I can install ubuntu on this windows machine without loosing any of my windows data
<Dr_willis> Hmm..if you have windows data on it.. you do have a partition.
<faileas> swim_love: do you want to repartition it?
<cef> anyone know why my alsa audio is all crackly? does it on 2 machines (one gutsy, one feisty). Pure OSS audio is fine. using aoss (from alsa-oss) is crackly. Using direct alsa is crackly. No shared interrupts (I checked).
<levander> swim_love: YOu do have a partition.  YOu have a single large partition taking the entire disk.
<deniz__> i used devede to burn perfectly working video files to dvd and there is no sound!!!
<Dr_willis> Gparted can resize windows partitions  - freeing up some unallocated space at the end of the drive.. You can then install linux to.
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: got this message: Ignoring unknown interface etho=etho.
<deniz__> i have a skool project due today and im alredy late to skool!
<JonathanD> backup the drive first.
<levander> swim_love: You need to resize that partition so that there's enough room at the end for a minimum of one partition for Linux.
<JonathanD> I repeat, swim_love, backup the drive first.
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: try eth0 not etho
<swim_love> faileas, I don't mind repartitioning it, but I want to be very sure that I don't loose any data on it
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: number not letter
<JonathanD> swim_love: then backup the drive first.
<JonathanD> :P
<Slart> Dr_willis, levander: actually you *can* put data on a drive without a partition.. but you really have to work to make it happen.. and I'm not sure you can do it from windows =)
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: got this ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<Dr_willis> swim_love,  hard drives coulddie at any time.. if the data in imporntant   then BACK IT UP. do it now.. do it anyway even if you are not installing anything. :)
<jimmygoon> I need something I can specify at boot off the live disc to force ubuntu to mount my ntsc drive in my PC as READ ONLY... I'm encountering some weird HD issues and I want to backup some of my data
<swim_love> levander, sure I can resize the partition: do you know of any freewares that can do this job
<jimmygoon> but I can't have it written to
<rilo> Soo, how can I enter extended ASCII given default keyboard settings for a US 105-key generic keyboard? It's actually a laptop keyboard and I would have to use Fn to simulate the keypad
<faileas> swim_love: if your just experimenting, take a look at wubi, it installs linux in images inside your windows drive, and you can always repartition,and export it to a 'real' partition later
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<Slart> swim_love: if you want to be really really sure.. buy a new drive and put ubuntu on it..
<NthDegree> may need to be sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Dr_willis> swim_love,  the gparted tool on many live cd's can do it.. and the ubuntu installer can autmaticially do it i belive.
<NthDegree> (depends on if you're root or not)
<levander> swim_love: I've never done it myself.  It's possible that the Ubuntu install process off the Live CD will let you resize.  But, I don't remember...
<JonathanD> swim_love: but you should still.... backup the drive first.
<swim_love> Dr_willis, ok so if thats the case then I could simplyuse the ubuntu installer itself and so what option do I seelect during the install time
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: after executing that command what will happen?
<swim_love> JonathanD, ya thats fine
<JonathanD> :p
<jafa> just been hit by a kernel bug in .22 (Gutsy) that results in data corruption. The cifs client returns partial files from a samba share when the samba server is under high load. It looks like RedHat fixed the bug in the .23 kernel. What is the process for getting the fix into the Gutsy kernel?
<Dr_willis> swim_love,  no idea. i always do it manually with a gparted live cd. Read the  Ubuntu installer docs would be a good idea.
<Pici> !bug | jafa
<ubotu> jafa: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<JonathanD> swim_love: I don't mean to be repetative ;) but it's an oft-ignored thing... ignored, that is, until they come back here and scream "I lost all my data!!"
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: it reconfigures eth0 to the new settings
<Dr_willis> I belive the installer has a 'resize and use free space' option
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: after that see if ping google.com works
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I executed it already and it gives me the messages DONE
<swim_love> yes JonathanD, I really understand what you mentioned: and I think thats very important too
<swim_love> Dr_willis, ok, I will try that
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: okay try ping google.com
<NthDegree> see what happens
<randompolygamy> Any one here running Aptana? i need some install help
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy,  i was, but i doubt i'd be any help
<randompolygamy> SleepingSloth, did u have it running properly?
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy, well... i believe so
<SpacePilot> Is there a reason why a 500GB harddrive, that is newvle formatted, should only show 381.2GB of free space?
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy, i have a feeling i somehow borked it later though
<randompolygamy> well, did you have to install any dependacies?
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy, none
<randompolygamy> hmmm...
<Dr_willis> SpacePilot,  5% is reserved for root user ussage/lost+found - thats tuneble with the tune2fs command.
<Dr_willis> SpacePilot,  rest could be rounding error. :)
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy, what is the problem you're having?
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy, i take that back - i still have it installed, and yes it is working
<randompolygamy> http://pastebin.com/m71797c7e
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy,  must have been thinking of another eclipse plugin...
<randompolygamy> it appears i dont have the eclipse dpendacies..
<randompolygamy> im running gutsy gobuntu
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy, ah yes, i remember... i did have to get 'alternative' java files
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: Thanks! It works..
<damaltor> hello everybody... since today, i have no sound in kubuntu (gutsy). while i watched a film yesterday (with sound) and then opened it in kdenlive to cut out the ads,i noticed that all clips were w/o sound. in the console output there was something like, no sound device found. so i went to bed, shut down the computer in hope that everything will be okay again today. but now, there is no sound at all - no mp3 playback, no movie sound, no syst
<damaltor> em sound... none. if i try to play something in mplayer, it immediately freezes and hast du be killed via killall (then says something like, terminated in "play_sound"). what now? :(
<Frogzoo> Dr_willis: you're best to leave the 5% well alone
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: you're the one that did all the work :) enjoy
<Dr_willis> Frogzoo,  I dont worry about it. :) and yes i do set it to 1% - but i also have backups of my.. err..  vacation videos..
<Dr_willis> of course if my HD is gettting 95% full.. its time for me to go get a bigger hd.
<ideasman_42> hiffy, Im interested in making ubuntu systems more responsive
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: can you point me a link which would instruct me on how to configure squirrelmail correctly?
<randompolygamy> SleepingSloth, care to take this to a pm?
<SpacePilot> Anyone feel like helping me a little with the tune2fs command?
<SleepingSloth> randompolygamy, sure
<damaltor> SpacePilot: what do you want to so?
<damaltor> *do
<SpacePilot> I want to be able to use the maximum amount of my 500GB harddrive, or atleast just as much as I could use under windows.
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: unfortunately I don't know of any, the ubuntu forums are the best place to find info on things like that
<damaltor> SpacePilot: how much did u use in win?
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: Thanks.. Do I need to edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<rinaldi_> hi what do i need to add to menu.lst in grub in order to add my vista hard drive (200gb one) here's my fdisk -l   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56741/   thanks
<SpacePilot> I am not sure exactly how much of a 500GB harddrive is used under windows, but it is more than 381GB.
<damaltor> SpacePilot: ok... did you try to open the hdd in fdisk?
<zaggy-nl> whoa, 1206 people
<damaltor> hello everybody... since today, i have no sound in kubuntu (gutsy). while i watched a film yesterday (with sound) and then opened it in kdenlive to cut out the ads,i noticed that all clips were w/o sound. in the console output there was something like, no sound device found. so i went to bed, shut down the computer in hope that everything will be okay again today. but now, there is no sound at all - no mp3 playback, no movie sound, no syst
<damaltor> em sound... none. if i try to play something in mplayer, it immediately freezes and hast du be killed via killall (then says something like, terminated in "play_sound"). what now? :(
<ideasman_42> Is there some way to use hdparm with sata
<ideasman_42> setting DMA and 32bit access fail, and Im using a new system
<ideasman_42> hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/sda
<ideasman_42> used to work years ago for almost any hard disk over 10gig
<ideasman_42> now on sata disk its reporting 16bit no DMA access
<Tyczek> ideasman_42, i have the same report
<Tyczek> but I don't think it worse performance
<ideasman_42> Tyczek, were running ubuntu in the Blender3D institute
<ideasman_42> and just discussing why our systems seem slow
<Tyczek> ideasman_42, oh...
<SpacePilot> Ok, I opened the disk with fdisk, and it says the disk is 500GB, but then something about "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." Then "Partition 2...", "Partition 3...", "Partition¤....". That disc ain't partitioned either.
<Tyczek> maybe somebody knows solution?
<kaushal> hi
<ideasman_42> It wen they swap the systems get really slow. even when there is a lot of ram free
<zaggy-nl> Anyone knows if ubuntu supports the creative x-fi extreme gamer soundcard?
<kaushal> I have installed apache2-src using synaptic where can i find it
<ideasman_42> (The disk access seems to make the system lag)
<Tyczek> ideasman_42, if you solve this problem, can you tell me how to? It would be great to check it :)
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: check it and look for some nameserver lines
<archeens> Earn money online ( New Site ) - http://www.latvianmoney.com/?r=578
<archeens> Earn money online ( New Site ) - http://www.latvianmoney.com/?r=578
<archeens> Earn money online ( New Site ) - http://www.latvianmoney.com/?r=578
<archeens> Earn money online ( New Site ) - http://www.latvianmoney.com/?r=578
<lolfrenz> kaushal, try /usr/src
<frold> Best CD/DVD burner tool?
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: you may wish to change the top one to the IP of your router, to simplify DNS
<zaggy-nl> k3b
<zaggy-nl> frold, ^
<lolfrenz> kaushal, try /usr/src and /usr/local/src
<randompolygamy> SleepingSloth, Register to nickserver so we can pm
<kaushal> ok
<frold> zaggy-nl: ?
<zaggy-nl> frold, k3b is one of the better cd/dvd burning tools I've used
<jimmygoon> I need something I can specify at boot off the live disc to force ubuntu to mount my ntsc drive in my PC as READ ONLY... I'm encountering some weird HD issues and I want to backup some of my data
<Tyczek> ideasman_42, i red something... want you hear?
<frold> zaggy-nl: can it handle DVDs?
<zaggy-nl> Sure thing
<ideasman_42> Tyczek, yea?
<Tyczek> HDPARM shouldn't be use with Satas... so basically this problem doesn't exist
<zaggy-nl> I've burned DVD video disks with it
<Tyczek> They say in forum
<kaushal> lolfrenz: it isnt there
<zaggy-nl> hmm, so what do you use for sata disks then?
<randompolygamy> Trying to get Aptana Working properly having issues with java/eclipse  Check my paste bin >>>  http://pastebin.com/m71797c7e
<frold> zaggy-nl:  im installling it right now!
<zaggy-nl> okay
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: There are two entries there already.. What I need to modify to 192.168.1.9 and why?
<kaushal> lolfrenz: you there
<randompolygamy> Trying to get Aptana Working properly having issues with java/eclipse  >>><< Gobuntu Gutsy >>><< Check my paste bin >>>  http://pastebin.com/m71797c7e
<rinaldi_> hi i just plugged a vista hard drive on sata into my pc. how can i add it to the grub menu in menu.lst?
<Pici> randompolygamy: What version of java are you using?
<Pici> randompolygamy: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I rebooted the box.. I can't access it anymore through ssh.... I didn't modified the /etc/resolv.conf
<GSK> hi everybody
<toblerone> hi rhineheart_m, try running your ssh daemon again
<toblerone> :)
<teliti> Hello! I'm searching a WallPaper which is used in Ubuntu-7.10 but I'm not using ubuntu! Where can I find the WallPapers which are used by gnome in ubunut?
<GSK> someone can help me on vmware ?
<Stagger> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<frold> where to read more about the comming release 8.04? Release deadlines and progress and what it includes...
<GSK> i have a problem with the bridged mode
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: okay change /etc/resolv.conf so you have a line nameserver 192.168.1.1
<NthDegree> 192.168.1.1 being your router IP
<kaushal> hi again
<NthDegree> and toblerone is likely correct, OpenSSH doesn't depend 100% on DNS
<kaushal> can anyone here tell me where is the path to apache2-src in ubuntu 7.04
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: sorry for the wrong info.. I was able to connect.. connection problem I guess.. Please advise me now.. do I need to change the /etc/resolv.conf?
<NthDegree> kaushal: why not find / | grep apache2-src
<kaushal> when i run find / -name "apache2-src" -print
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: look at it and add a line like this to the beginning:
<kaushal> i get /usr/share/doc/apache2-src
<NthDegree> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: any other lines should point to valid domain name servers =]
<NthDegree> and if that is the case you're all sorted
<Fragmagnet20> hellp
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree:  box static is 192.168.1.9... why 192.168.1.1?
<Stavros1> how can i cat something from stdin?
<SiNi> hey
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: it is the IP of your router you want
<SiNi> i am new here lol
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: the gateway IP is the one you want as the first nameserver line
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: so you mean..I will then use 192.168.1.2?
<SiNi> exit
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: whatever your gateway IP is what you put as the first nameserver line
<teliti> Could someone please tell my the name of a WallPaper which is used in Ubuntu? It shows dry earth. Its in the official Ubuntu 7.10 install CD
<Stagger> hell, I cannot import mpc files into rhythmbox. I have the codec (i can play mpc's in totem or vlc), buti cant seem to be able to add those files to rhythmbox. any suggestions?
<NthDegree> then two after that for your ISPs known primary and secondary DNS servers
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I have an account in zoneedit. Can I use it also here? I have domain currently pointed to my static ip.
<Stavros> how can i cat multiple lines?
<arekkusu> Stagger: VLC has it's own codec buil-in so it mean nothing. I am surprised it plays in totem and not rhythmbox though
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: what do you mean?
<arekkusu> Stagge: I have got a lot of MPC imported in mine... had no problem musst be something missing (?!)
<teliti> Where can I find the source to ubuntu?
<NthDegree> /etc/resolv.conf is for resolving domains, not specifying what IP they are
<NthDegree> /etc/hosts will let you specify IP to name mappings
<dam_> hello everyone I have some problems with amsn it won't start it just goes away why ??
<NthDegree> @ rhineheart_m
<NthDegree> dam_: run it in a console
<NthDegree> console/konsole/gnome-terminal
<dam_> how ?
<NthDegree> dam_: open up a terminal and type amsn
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I have domain registered. M using zoneedit.com to point my domain nameservers to my static ip.
<dam_> wish8.5: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<toblerone> waaaahhh
<NthDegree> dam_: now you know the problem.. install tcl libraries
<toblerone> this is chaos.. there's too many people trying to explain and asked at the same time
<Colossus73> hi
<calgot> I have a question regarding Kinesis keyboards and international layouts in ubuntu - am I in the right place? :)
<Colossus73> according to what I read here:http://www.gimp.org/release-notes/gimp-2.4.html the print option should be in the file menu and leading to a window allowing print preview and print WITHOUT gutenprint
<arekkusu> calgot: Go ahead you can always ask :)
<Colossus73> but in the gimp ubuntu package there is no print option
<GSK> nobody for vmware ?
<music`freak> hi guys
<teliti> toblerone: *g*
<music`freak> I need help with configuring my display in Ubuntu
<Colossus73> I don't want to install gutenprint because the 2.4 has native print facility
<Colossus73> can anyone share light on this?
<calgot> Well I can't use my AltGr key at all, I normally use it to get "at" sign etc but AltGr-2 just zooms in my window
<dam_> where do I get that library ?
<calgot> Keyboard shortcuts indicates my AltGr is Super_R, if that's any help
<calgot> I'd really like my at-sign, it's kinda useful ;)
<music`freak> anyone using Intel 845G chipset/mb?
<arekkusu> calgot: Ok... that's strange for sure
<calgot> Uhm and also, i'm on a mac mini...
<toblerone> why music`freak?
<cicero_b> i forgot to run the process in the background -- anyone know how to fix my mistake (?), i hit ^z now it is stopped . . .
<GSK> problem with bridged mode
<music`freak> i'm having trouble with my display toblerone
<cicero_b> do i have to kill my xterm
<calgot> cicero_b, just type 'bg'
<Dr_willis> cicero_b,  use the bg command
<toblerone> pardon me, but why does a mac user wants to use ubuntu? im not saying that dont use ubuntu, its kinda weird with OSX is also nice and stable :)
<Laney_Family> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> google for bash job controll to learn more. :)
<music`freak> many times i'm unable to login to my desktop from the main screen
<cicero_b> bg job number, or just bg
<music`freak> all i get is a blank screen
<Dr_willis> toblerone,  i disagree with the nice and stable part. :)
<music`freak> and some times it works fine
<music`freak> so its kinda frustrating
<Laney_Family> i have a couple more dumb Q for you guys,
<CyaNox> Heya anybody experience in setting up an conceptronic usb wireless thingy. Its afaik a RaLink rt2570 one.
<arekkusu> calgot: I don't have much idea for your problem... remapping the keyboard maybe but you shouldn't have to do that
<tickler> hi
<toblerone> ok Dr_willis, i assume your another ubuntu zealot :P
<music`freak> How do i know if i have the right display driver installed toblerone?
<tickler> ubuntu is tha bomb
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I have domain registered. M using zoneedit.com to point my domain nameservers to my static ip.
<Laney_Family> anyone know how to setup remote desktop on ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> toblerone,  more of a person thats watched/used/been #$&@&@& by apple too many times in the years...
<calgot> Seems the problem really is that my AltGr is Super_R... silly international keyboards, right
<Dr_willis> toblerone,  and you dont want to get me started on this discussion. :)
<toblerone> hahaha
<toblerone> not really
<toblerone> im neutral :)
<music`freak> ??
<Dr_willis> in short they go 'we are the best.. we just dont want to actually sell a lotof things.. that would hurt our elite image' :)
<tickler> ubuntu is great because of ease of use and simplicity
<toblerone> hehehehe
<toblerone> ok
<toblerone> this is nicier.. linux talk
<toblerone> :P
<zaggy-nl> now if only my xfi extremegamer soundcard was supported, I'd use it
 * zaggy-nl shakes fist at creative
<faileas> Laney_Family: specifically RDP or just any form of remote desktop?
<music`freak> i wish i'd feel the same way
<Laney_Family> RDP
<faileas> then i have no idea
<Laney_Family> i ahve enabled it in the system menu
<tickler> I have ubuntu works fineon my acer laptop and it
<cliebow> toblerone, you can always start your own channel when you find someone you want to converse with..
<music`freak> is there any channal where i can get my display related queries answered?
<Laney_Family> when i try from windows with RDP via IP its a nogo
<tickler> my wireless works great
<faileas> ahh
 * faileas thinks its a RDP client not a server isn't it?
<tickler> only thing is i can't get my acer orbi cam working because it uses bison driver
<faileas> i might be wrong, i usually go for freenx for remoting
<Laney_Family> freenx?
<calgot> well back to os-x then, hmm
<music`freak> prince_jammys:  u around mate?
<Colossus73> join #ubuntu-devel
<music`freak> bah
<Laney_Family> any other ideas?
<AliTarihi> Has anyone installed Looking Glass?
<prince_jammys> music`freak: yeag
<prince_jammys> h
<AliTarihi> Looking Glass*
<faileas> !freenx | Laney_Family
<ubotu> Laney_Family: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<cicero_b> hey, when i am in a 'more' window, how i do search (or go the top)
<music`freak> prince_jammys:  i need help with configuring my display
<prince_jammys> music`freak: mmm this is something i'm not very good at, but what's the problem
<faileas> Laney_Family: i seem to think it does RDP as well
<AliTarihi> any idea?
<music`freak> having trouble with my display
<Laney_Family> so... i install it on both my vista rig and ubuntu? or just ubuntu
<music`freak> many a times when i log in from the main screen i end up with a blank screen
<ridnowan> Any 1 know how to install kde from kubuntu cd
<music`freak> & end up doing a hard reboot
<music`freak> even ctr+alt+backspace doesn't work
<faileas> Laney_Family: one moment, i'll check. you can install the server on ubuntu, and the client runs on windows (and does both RDP and nx)
<cicero_b> hey, anyone know how to search when using the 'more' command
<zaggy-nl> cicero_b, uh, how do you mean search?
<cliebow> music`freak, and i suppose youve donedpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<faileas> windows RDP server to linux client,no idea
<cicero_b> zaggy-nl: say i want to find a term in a man-page . . .
<zaggy-nl> cicero_b, it's just a screen by screen split up of the output as far as I know
<music`freak> yeah i tried that after reading something from a forum
<cicero_b> yeah -- i remember before hitting 's' or something that helped me search
<cicero_b> also, remember i could scroll to the top
<zaggy-nl> I don't think man and more have to do with each other
<prince_jammys> cicero_b: i think   /
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: you are running a named on your system?
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: or do you mean the A record points to your IP?
<cicero_b> yep -- thanks
<prince_jammys> cicero_b: i think / also works with less
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: named? how to check it?
<abuyazan> hello
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: /etc/resolv.conf is for you resolving domain names like google.com.. unless you have bind or another form of named running on your system then nameserver should be set to your ISPs DNS servers and your router's IP
<tickler> deez nutz
<abuyazan> i had a real IP Address on my machine, i replaced it with virtual one by running ifconfig new ip and change the default route
<Laney_Family> soo....
<abuyazan> but still i can ping the old IP
<damaltor> hello everybody... since today, i have no sound in kubuntu (gutsy). while i watched a film yesterday (with sound) and then opened it in kdenlive to cut out the ads,i noticed that all clips were w/o sound. in the console output there was something like, no sound device found. so i went to bed, shut down the computer in hope that everything will be okay again today. but now, there is no sound at all - no mp3 playback, no movie sound, no syst
<damaltor> em sound... none. if i try to play something in mplayer, it immediately freezes and hast du be killed via killall (then says something like, terminated in "play_sound"). what now? :(
<abuyazan> and when i do trace to some network it goes through the old one
<tickler> Just reinstall it
<NthDegree> damaltor: tried cleaning out /tmp ?
<abuyazan> is there a cache that i can delete it ?
<damaltor> NthDegree: just a sec, woth a try
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I have bind DNS server version 9... what should I need to configure?
<damaltor> NthDegree: have to logout and in, no?
<NthDegree> damaltor: reboot
<damaltor> kk
<NthDegree> after cleaning out /tmp as root with rm -rf /tmp/* you should reboot
<damaltor> ok
<NthDegree> then if that still fails.. boot an older kernel, it could be a kernel bug
<IndyGunFreak> why would a full /tmp effect his sound?
<Pici> /tmp is cleared on each boot...
<IndyGunFreak> thast what i thought
<_Oz_> argh
<sint> hey, i have lots of zip files and i want to unzip them into directories with the name of the zip file. is there a command to do this in one step?
<_Oz_> I n d y G u n F r e a k
<NthDegree> Pici: not always
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: yo.
<NthDegree> that depends on settings in init scripts usually
<IndyGunFreak> still doesn't really explain how a full tmp would effect sound.
<NthDegree> IndyGunFreak: it does if you use PulseAudio or ESD
<IndyGunFreak> i guess...
<floppy-shuriken> so ubuntu is the distro that "older" linux users use when they get tired of configure the system, and just want to do some real work? :)
<white_eagle> hello!
<deniz__> any1 here no how to combine multiple video files into 1 on KDENLIVE?
<NthDegree> floppy-shuriken: in my case yeah
<faileas> floppy-shuriken: a little of both ;p
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I have bind DNS server version 9... what should I need to configure?
<floppy-shuriken> all my linux gurus use ubuntu, I can't believe it, I have to find out why
<IndyGunFreak> floppy-shuriken: are you asking if its easy to use?.. if thats the case, yes
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: you want the first line in /etc/resolv.conf to be nameserver 127.0.0.1
<sint> for example: bla.zip into bla and stuff.zip into stuff. they are all in one directory, but they are all separate zip files.
<NthDegree> then the second line as nameserver 192.168.1.1 (or whatever your router IP is)
<NthDegree> then 2 more lines for ISP Primary and Secondary nameservers
<K-Ton> floppy-shuriken : i think this distro is the most usable
<floppy-shuriken> how big is the default installation?
<NthDegree> floppy-shuriken: it has the second least amount of security (Slackware is least secure), but is reasonably easy to use...
<white_eagle> hello
<damaltor> NthDegree: worked... 0o tried few solutions from the net before, think i f_cked up more then i won... but clearing /tmp did the trick
<damaltor> thx a lot
<NthDegree> =]
<white_eagle> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> floppy-shuriken: minimum hard drive space, you'll probably want 3-4gigs...
<zaggy-nl> NthDegree, how is the security of a distro determined?
<white_eagle> floppy-shuriken: 10 gigs
<NthDegree> zaggy-nl: proactive security and default config
<IndyGunFreak> floppy-shuriken: but i'd recommend at least 10gigs
<white_eagle> is recommended
<NthDegree> Ubuntu has a brilliant default config
<zaggy-nl> ah
<EbilPhish> If you want excessive security then you probably want OpenBSD, and one in a virtual machine for each service
<NthDegree> but sucks in the proactive security department
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: 10gigs is recommended?.. where have you saw that.
<floppy-shuriken> I thought the sudo thing made the computer more secure
<_Oz_> Nthdegree: it's good...  maybe not BRILLIANT, but good.
<NthDegree> EbilPhish: no you don't
<floppy-shuriken> the root account is inactive
<_Oz_> floppy: it does, more or less, because the root password is locked away.
<white_eagle> IndyGunFreak: ;) from me
<white_eagle> I guess for begginners its the best
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: well, thast incorrect..
<x3on> I used ubuntu for quite a long time but got fed up with the bugginess of it so moved to another distro. I almost came back to it but am wary of bloat. I gave Linux Mint a go and its great so far. Everything works perfectly after install, especially Wireless/Network manager icon and media codecs etc. Is this the same for the current release of Ubyutnu? because if i can have those same conveniences as mint, then Ill use ubuntu instead
<IndyGunFreak> don't spread bad info white_eagle
<damaltor> NthDegree: well.. woked partially. movies/mp3/... do well, but no system sounds. knotify asked my on this startup is i wnat do enable some other sound output, was to fas t so i klicked yes... could that be the error?
<white_eagle> ok
<_Oz_> Ubuntu's not too bloated, and it's pretty darn stable now, x3on.
<white_eagle> I won't IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> floppy-shuriken: its not really inactive, Ubuntu just uses root differently than most linux distros
<_Oz_> Is Mint a free distro?
<NthDegree> _Oz_: most distros compile with -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2, -fPIE and use either PaX or ExecShield
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | floppy-shuriken
<ubotu> floppy-shuriken: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<cliebow> _Oz_, yep
<x3on> No idea Oz... free as in price, yeh
<white_eagle> floppy-shuriken: and you know what is cool? that you don't need to defragment the disk
<white_eagle> ever
<Timmy> is this the room where you guys talk about computer?
<EbilPhish> x3on:  I think Mint is just a repackaged Ubuntu but with the codecs installed, the newer Ubuntu has automatic codec installation
<K-Ton> x3on : wireless works me fine by default, but had to download codecs
<NthDegree> _Oz_: that's why I think Ubuntu isn't that great in the security department.. and i'm not even sure if Ubuntu linkes with -z relro or not :(
<x3on> Im really impressed at the post installation usability though... i didnt have to do anything
<white_eagle> linux manages free space great, where win fails
<_Oz_> Yeah, Mint seems VERY similar to Ubuntu.
<floppy-shuriken> well, I use linux, arch linux to be more specific. I build my system from a set of core packages
<white_eagle> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<_Oz_> nthdegree: actually it's excellent in the security dept.
<_Oz_> Try to find someone here who has virus or security problems with Ubuntu
<_Oz_> bet you can't find one
<IndyGunFreak> EbilPhish: _Oz_ Mint is very similar to Ubuntu, but the GUI is a bit different, but can easily be swapped out o look like a regular gnome interface
<_Oz_> those problems are virtually nonexistent with Ubuntu.
<faileas> NthDegree: care to back that statement up? '[
<faileas> ;p
<NthDegree> white_eagle: yes you do.. another misconception.. you just don't need to do it that often, ext4 plans to bring in "Online Defragmentation" as a new feature for that reason :P
<floppy-shuriken> but what so great about pclinuxos, how come it's more popular on distrowatch? :)
<_Oz_> Is Mint considered a lightweight OS like Xubuntu or is it sorta heavy?
<x3on> Is Networkmanager installed and enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<Timmy> anyone knows why can't i play DVD on my laptop?
<x3on> i tried configuring that thing by hand so many times and failed
<dgjones> !dvd | Timmy
<ubotu> Timmy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<x3on> awesome to see it working perfectly in mint
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: not really heavy, but its Gnome....
<white_eagle> NthDegree: but there was a place where I saw that linux doesn't need defragmenting
<Andreysen> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7 on my Laptop at the moment. When I boot with the downloaded CD the startup screen pops up but the loading bar in the beginning freezes and I have to switch off the Laptop physically. Any ideas??
<_Oz_> would it run roughly the same as Ubuntu?
<damaltor> NthDegree: well.. woked partially. movies/mp3/... do well, but no system sounds. knotify asked my on this startup is i wnat do enable some other sound output, was to fas t so i klicked yes... could that be the error?
<white_eagle> i think it was whylinuxisbetter.net
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: yes, most likely
<NthDegree> white_eagle: that's a half-truth
<_Oz_> It really just looks like a wrapper for Ubuntu
<NthDegree> it handles fragmentation better but lacks the ability to defrag properly
<_Oz_> I see almost nothing that Ubuntu doesn't already do
<white_eagle> NthDegree: thanks for that
<Timmy> thank you jones
<_Oz_> What's one advantage of Mint over Ubuntu?
<compwiz18> mint has more stuff preinstalled, like codecs
<Timmy> can someone tell me what is ubuntu? @_@
<white_eagle> _Oz_: its all about a peoples will
<NthDegree> faileas: I can't see any place that shows what proactive features Ubuntu uses at the moment
<Pici> !ubuntu | Timmy
<ubotu> Timmy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<NthDegree> faileas: since hardened ubuntu keep asking for the things I mentioned every release i'll assume they're not in use yet
<Timmy> oooh
<white_eagle> if anyone needs direct rendering with ati ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589637
<_Oz_> But why go with Mint?  It's one of those tangential spinoffs and not supported nearly as well as Ubuntu.  Seems your best bet these days for a Linux distro is Ubuntu or one of its flavors.  They're all supported.
<Timmy> linux OS?
<NthDegree> faileas: but I do thing the default config rocks! ^.^
<Pici> Timmy: yes, Linux.
<Timmy> the penguin symbol?
<K-Ton> do you know what BSD distro is the best (easy to use) for a beginner?
<damaltor> NthDegree: well.. woked partially. movies/mp3/... do well, but no system sounds. as said, knotify made me anable some other sound output. but now, kopete still has no sound while in system settings the "test sound system" button does well. any new idea? =)
<IndyGunFreak> Timmy: do some google searching for Linux...
<clemyeats> _Oz_: http://linuxmint.com/pub/Daryna_User_Guide-4.1.pdf (goes through specificities of Mint)
<white_eagle> K-Ton: which
<Alex> K-Ton: Try a BSD channel? :)
<faileas> K-Ton: pc bsd
<Timmy> I heard many people say linux suxk
<Pici> !linux | Timmy
<ubotu> Timmy: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<NthDegree> damaltor: look at aRts
<_Oz_> thank you, clemyeats.
<K-Ton> thanks white_eagle & faileas
<damaltor> NthDegree: yeah that was what knotify asked me to activate
<Pici> Mint is offtopic for this channel. Please move discussion elsewhere, thanks.
<faileas> NthDegree: yeah it does, and new things work all the time ;p
<Timmy> like whats the difference between linux OS and regular OS ?
<damaltor> NthDegree: so how can i configure/change that again?
<Pici> Timmy: Read the link that Ubotu gave you, it should explain things better than we can.
<white_eagle> Timmy: see the wikipedia page for linux please
<NthDegree> K Menu > System Settings > Sound System
<NthDegree> @ damaltor
<_Oz_> Yeah, Mint appears to be a watered-down Ubuntu.  Nothing to see here.
<_Oz_> Stick with Ubuntu, folks.
<EbilPhish> Linux is a 'regular' OS
<_Oz_> Timmy: Linux is open source.
<NthDegree> faileas: it's the proactive security thing that made me use Fedora and/or CentOS for the last two years or so >.>
<faileas> ubuntu+medibuntu+winehq wine pretty much covers it for me
<Timmy> many people doesnt consider it regular os
<damaltor> NthDegree: that works fine, there is a test button and i hear a melody...
<Stagger> !it
<_Oz_> Timmy: If by "regular" OS you mean "proprietary" such as Microsoft Windows, the difference is that there's a thriving community which supports Linux for free.
<Andreysen> Hey guys! Need help: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7 on my Laptop at the moment. When I boot with the downloaded CD the startup screen pops up and I choose option 1 to start/install Ubuntu. The loading bar in the next screen freezes and I have to switch off the Laptop physically. Any ideas??
<Timmy> since linux works differently
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: not really watered down, dumbed down... eveyr codec imaginable is installed, NTFS mounting tool is installed by default, lots of other things,. its good, i don't care for it, but its not bad
<NthDegree> faileas: if Ubuntu starts with more proactive security it'll be the perfect distro in my eyes :D
<EbilPhish> I'm not sure what is considered a irregular os, probably some of the experimental ones
<_Oz_> Linux is more stable and performs better than Windows, Timmy.
<cliebow> Andreysen, must have something to do with acpi..
<Timmy> in what way?
<faileas> NthDegree: well, fedora/centos seems to have a different target than ubuntu... i do suppose there's selinux as an option for ubuntu?
<_Oz_> IndyGunFreak: NTFS is supported by default? I'd like that.
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: its just as efficient as Ubuntu, it just looks different, the different menu system takes a bit to get used to...
<faileas> EbilPhish: plan 9! ;p
<_Oz_> I also like having all the codecs installed.
<_Oz_> So, perhaps there is something to like about this "Mint".
<Andreysen> ok. should I try using noacpi etc. at starup?
<Pici> _Oz_: ntfs-3g is in Gutsy by default as well.
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: yep...actually, Gutsy detected my NTFS partition by default to.... and mounts it no prob.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Oz_> But...  is it supported like Ubuntu?  Can you install the same stuff that runs in Ubuntu, in mint?
<Pici> !mint | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: well, their support channel usually has all of... 20 people in there...lol
<cliebow> Andreysen, give it a whirl..i can ask ogra if you need me to
<_Oz_> Ah, so Mint is sufficiently different from Ubuntu.
<_Oz_> Yeah, Ubuntu seems to be the wave to ride.
<faileas> _Oz_: probably can use the same repos,but i kinda think its a little like, why get an apple from a box, when you can get it from a tree? ;p
<NthDegree> faileas: not on about SELinux, I mean the other stuff, like compiling with all the security technologies available in gcc, adding in a good quality technology like ExecShield or PaX with the bits flipped so you need to flag binaries to enable rather than disable protection (so nothing breaks) and enhancing AppArmor
<Andreysen> I'll give it a try cliebow, thanks for now
<faileas> _Oz_: they got rnough things right ;p
<_Oz_> faileas: precisely.
<faileas> *enough
<_Oz_> At least it's linux, but still...  Ubuntu has massive support and momentum.
<damaltor> NthDegree: that works fine, there is a test button and i hear a melody...
<_Oz_> Is it safe to say that these days, Ubuntu is the most popular and/or fastest growing Linux distro?
<NthDegree> damaltor: oops sorry..
<damaltor> np
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: thats its appeal... its "Linux for Human beings"
<NthDegree> damaltor: try the sound config for each sound
<faileas> _Oz_: pretty much
<faileas> and the disk service
<NthDegree> see if testing those works
<white_eagle> guys is deb better over rpm, or apt over yum, or reversly?
<badboy> ciao
<x3on> Is Networkmanager installed and enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<cliebow> k
<damaltor> NthDegree: what do you mean with each sound=
<NthDegree> as in where you preview each sound
<_Oz_> Very good.
<damaltor> ?
<white_eagle> x3on: yes
<irony9999>  ciao a tutti e ben ritrovati
 * faileas notes he's gotten a few people over by handing them the disks
<geekahedron> good thing for all this massive support; i can't get my wireless card or ndiswrapper to work ^^
<dgjones> !best | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<_Oz_> I hereby write Mint off as being a tangential waste of time.  STICK WITH UBUNTU.
<EbilPhish> Does Gutsy have AppArmour enabled by default? And if not will 8.04?
<NthDegree> damaltor: where you select what sound is made for each event
<white_eagle> heh
<faileas> x3on: on gutsy, yes, and it supports WPA ;p
<perhamlinux> hello guys
<NthDegree> click the play button on each event and see if they work
<white_eagle> I was asking for your opinion
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: its a matter of opinion, personally, I think .deb/apt is lightyears better than rpm/yum.. but its all opinion
<white_eagle> not for the best
<NthDegree> EbilPhish: has it enabled for a single daemon yeah
<damaltor> NthDegree: in kopete you mean? opened it, but if i press play on a selected file i hear nothing
<NthDegree> cups
<floppy-shuriken> pacman :)
<NthDegree> damaltor: no on Sound System Settings
<damaltor> k
<Stagger> hello, whenever i try to import mpc files into rhythmbox i get the error saying that it cant find the GStreamer plugin for musepack. I think i have installed the musepack plugins, how do i find out if there is something i am missing. thanks a lot!
<NthDegree> if Test Sound works
<NthDegree> then move on to Notifications
<geekahedron> if i just downloaded ndiswrapper 1.52 from their site, should i be getting make errors
<NthDegree> on the System Settings bit
<white_eagle> geekahedron: just curious, what wireless card do you have?
<perhamlinux> I configured my Ubuntu to do NAT. and in my windows PC I can ping external ips, but I can't browse anything and no program seems to understand that I'm connected. any ideas?
<zaggy-nl> Anyone here with a creative x-fi sound card?
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: lol, i don't know about waste of time.. its just kinda dumbed down for people who want everything to work right away, and require very little configuring.
<cliebow> IndyGunFreak, takes all the fun out oif it huh!
<EbilPhish> perhamlinux: Can you ping by hostnames, ie google.com?
<NthDegree> IndyGunFreak: I think RPM has more features than DEB and can handle arches better
<NthDegree> that's just me
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: how to access cdrom in ubuntu via webmin?
<perhamlinux> let's see
<IndyGunFreak> problem is, if there's something you don't know how to do, its tough to figure out on your own, and their support channel is well, a ghost town.. at least it was a few months ago.
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: I don't use webmin so no idea
<Laney_Family> Q. can you execute a msi in ubuntu?
<perhamlinux> no
<IndyGunFreak> NthDegree: its a matter of opinion i guess... i freakin hate yum
<arekkusu> Stagger:　in Add/remove application you should have "GStreamer plugins for mms, wavpack, quicktime, musepack"
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: its sad, but i tend to pick distros by support channels
<faileas> Laney_Family: no
<damaltor> NthDegree: ok, sound was disabled there. if i use the "kde sound system" it does not work, i can hear sounds if is use the external mplayer... thats a workaround so far, but nit waht i expected :( how can i reactivate the sound system / change the thing i activated before?
<Laney_Family> augh... didnt think so...
<perhamlinux> is that the problem? DNS?
<perhamlinux> what should I do then?
<faileas> Laney_Family: even in wine
 * faileas thinks MSI needs microsoft installer
<geekahedron> white_eagle: it's a dell d630; broadcom bcm94311mcg wlan mini-pci (rev 01)
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: how about in the terminal? How to access cdrom drive?
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: not really sad, you're just predicting problems, want to make sure you can get help... better than diving head first into a pool w/o water
<EbilPhish> perhamlinux:  Probably, how are you assigning ip addresses? Normally the DNS is assigned with them
<cliebow> perhamlinux, does /etc/resolv.conf show you what params dns runs on?
<Laney_Family> Faileas: what is wine?
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: depends on the device file for the cdrom
<faileas> Laney_Family: it lets you run some windows apps in linux
<EbilPhish> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<IndyGunFreak> Laney_Family: http://www.winehq.com
<NthDegree> try mkdir /media/cdrom && mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<perhamlinux> wait
<NthDegree> @ rhineheart_m
<Stagger> arekkesu: actually i cannot see
<prince_jammys> can't you just do ls /media/cdrom ?
<white_eagle> Laney_Family: its still an alpha release
<NthDegree> prince_jammys: only if he has a desktop with HAL running on it
<NthDegree> and one single drive
<white_eagle> so don't expect plenty
<Laney_Family> wow, now that is a response to a Q. LOL
<djibuti> hello
<NthDegree> white_eagle: BETA ;)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<white_eagle> :)
<white_eagle> alpha, beta, gama
<white_eagle> :D
<NthDegree> 0.9.x is BETA.. but that doesn't make it any better ;-p
<djibuti> can anyone tell me how to apply backport to tremulous?
<damaltor> NthDegree: ok, sound was disabled there. if i use the "kde sound system" it does not work, i can hear sounds if is use the external mplayer... thats a workaround so far, but nit waht i expected :( how can i reactivate the sound system / change the thing i activated before?
<IndyGunFreak> djibuti: are you trying to install tremulous?
<NthDegree> damaltor: i'm not sure there
<mous16> hi to all. there is a way to obtain the directory tree of a web-site?
<djibuti> nope only the backport
<NthDegree> try Sound System and see if it is loaded
<NthDegree> if it is then disable it and click Apply
<NthDegree> then enable it and click Apply again
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: how about to display all the files in the cdrom drive? what's the command?
<IndyGunFreak> djibuti: well, i don't know what the tremlous backport is.
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: cd /media/cdrom && ls
<damaltor> NthDegree: maybe its time for reinstalling... usually something i never did in linux, but i collected a heap of shit on my hdd anyway.. maybe ill look what i really need, and make up the system new =)
<NthDegree> then cd into whatever dir you're looking for from there
<djibuti> IndyGunFreak: ok, it says there to just overwrite the executable with an x86 file that I have to download somewhere. But I dont know where the executable is
<djibuti> I mean i dont know where it is in my pc
<IndyGunFreak> djibuti: i imagine in ./tremulous  but thats a guess.
<white_eagle> djibuti: its in your home directory
<perhamlinux> EbilPhish , cliebow OK, now I'm using /etc/resolv.conf DNSes and it works fine, nut I did it manually. my dhcp seems not to work
<danbhfive> djibuti: i have a tutorial to update tremulous to 1.2 backport
<white_eagle> just enter your home directory
<cliebow> Andreysen, im hanging in #ltsp
<eMxyzptlk> Hello guys, there was a tutorial way back on how to create a small shell without borders, anyone remember where is it? I just need the name of the gnome daemon that allows specific windows preferences (not Emerald nor metacity)
<white_eagle> and press Ctrl-H
<Pici> eMxyzptlk: devilspie
<djibuti> danbhfive' ok how?
<tux_> Hello. igot my brand new laptop today.. a Hp pavilion dv9000 series.. I tried to start the ubuntu 7.10 amd64 disc but my screen went black.. what can i do
<eMxyzptlk> Pici, oh thank you ...
<danbhfive> djibuti: but at this point, that tutorial might be a little hard to access, its part of a project im working on
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: its not there, i just looked.
<geekahedron> white_eagle: i have a bunch of errors just trying to `make` the ndiswrapper
<perhamlinux> do you have any Idea how can i run dhcp server in ubuntu.
<white_eagle> geekahedron: do you have all dependencies installd?
<EbilPhish> perhamlinux:  Did the dhcp assign another nameserver, perhaps itself instead of an isp one?
<white_eagle> dependencies for compiling***
<djibuti> dambhfive: may i know how i could access it?
<Timmy> oh so linux is basically some sort of OS thats good in making codes for program and gaming?
<geekahedron> white_eagle: how do i check?
<Timmy> the desktop sucks
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: ndiswrapper is in the repositories, why are you compiling it?
<white_eagle> Timmy: no
<white_eagle> geekahedron: wait
<white_eagle> a sec
<cliebow> perhamlinux, i cant keep track in here..ill be over in #ltsp where at least i can get insulted..
<Laney_Family> ok, well, i think if done one of my first instalations, wine
<Laney_Family> ive rather
<danbhfive> djibuti: well, you can join #climl   but im trying to figure an easier way for ya
<tdawgedogg> oh shit guys i got my first error ever using ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Timmy: you've been given lots of links to learn about linux and ubuntu, read them, asking questions here further is silly
<white_eagle> Laney_Family: go to the about of wine
<Laney_Family> ???
<white_eagle> see if it says 0.9.55
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: i was explicitly told to download from ndiswrapper and not from the repos
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: ok...
<Timmy> can i have the link again?
<Laney_Family> its at 65 % now
<white_eagle> Laney_Family: to see do you have the latest version
<djibuti> danbhfive: ok
<Timmy> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<EbilPhish> perhamlinux:  Personally I like dnsmasq, for my home server its fairly simple
<tdawgedogg> in mplayer im playing a 1080p movie and I get an error that says to many frames in the buffer what does that mean
<Laney_Family> i did it via the terminal and added it to the apt to keep it updated..
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper"
<Laney_Family> but yes, after it finishes ill do that
<white_eagle> thanks IndyGunFreak
<djibuti> Timmy: Linux will PWN windows in the near future
<white_eagle> for saving me time
<EbilPhish> perhamlinux:  Has a dhcp server in it
<Timmy> how do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: that command will do a dependency check on the ndiswrapper in the repos, then install them, then that should resolve dependencies for the version you're trying to compile
<perhamlinux> my ubuntu is connecting fine, but dhcp iun windows even couldn't assign right address with ubuntu
<Laney_Family> Q. where do you guys learn these commands???
<danbhfive> djibuti: pm?
<Pici> !usage | Laney_Family
<ubotu> Laney_Family: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<perhamlinux> my ubunbtu is 192.168.0.1
<djibuti> danbhfive: ok
<geekahedron> "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<white_eagle> perhamlinux: ???
<geekahedron> just a sec
<dgjones> Timmy, you might be better joining #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat about Linux/Ubuntu, this channel is for problem solving and help, rather than discussions
<Laney_Family> LOL,
<Laney_Family> nice PICI
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: open up synaptic
<white_eagle> oh
<Timmy> most people loved either windows or mac
<tux_> Hello. igot my brand new laptop today.. a Hp pavilion dv9000 series.. I tried to start the ubuntu 7.10 amd64 disc but my screen went black.. what can i do
<white_eagle> ok, never mind perhamlinux
<tdawgedogg> in mplayer im playing a 1080p movie and I get an error that says to many frames in the buffer what does that mean
<bazhang> Laney_Family: you do it after awhile and it comes naturally--debian basied ones are especially good with the apt-get commmands to run
<bazhang> err commands even
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: did you open synaptic?
<white_eagle> tux_: is your processor 64bit?
<EbilPhish> Laney_Family:  By using them, following howto etc...
<perhamlinux> ok. i download it. apt-get right?
<djibuti> danbhfive: i have yet to register
<EbilPhish> Laney_Family:  And looking at man pages
<danbhfive> djibuti: then just join #climl
<Pici> I think he meant the bot commands...
<bazhang> perhamlinux: sudo apt-get install packagename
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Laney_Family> lol, ok, if you guys ever need help on Server 2000-2003 lemme know,
<x3on> Anybody used an iPod touch with Amarok?
<tux_> yess
<white_eagle> tux_: exactly what happens
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: click settings menu, then reposotiories, ont he first tab, make sure everything is checked on the top(including source code).. then close, and reload
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod x3on this may help
<white_eagle> tell me what exatly happens
<perhamlinux> thanks everyone. bazhang, I'm not that newbie!! :D thanks anyway! :)
<perhamlinux> bye
<EbilPhish> cya
<threefcata> hi, how to configure wpa wifi with a static ip? i changed /etc/../interface but it does not work?
<bazhang> oops sorry perhamlinux; misread your question ;]
<EbilPhish> threefcata:  Default Ubuntu Desktop installs use Network Manager, its the icon on the top right
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: did you do that?
<white_eagle> hey bazhang
<bazhang> heya white_eagle
<Stagger> arekkesu: thanks, that fixed it!
<Stagger> :)
<threefcata> EbilPhish: but it seems it does not support WPA?
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: ok, now close synaptic.
<white_eagle> got that direct rendering to work bazhang ?
<tux_> when i press start or install or safemodus the ubuntu seems to startup.. but my screen is black... as in sleep modus.. when i press poweroff its read from the cd and it eject
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: done
<tux_>  NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8400M GS
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: then go back to the terminal, and run "sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper"
<rilo> Soo, how can I enter extended ASCII given default keyboard settings for a US 105-key generic keyboard? It's actually a laptop keyboard and I would have to use Fn to simulate the keypad
<Pici> tux_: Have you treid the Alternate CD?
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: i did .. it's asking for my disc
<bazhang> white_eagle: when I get an ATI card I will ;]
<Pici> !alt | tux_
<ubotu> tux_: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<white_eagle> oh
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: ok, well, thats annoying.
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: open synaptic again.
<white_eagle> bazhang: it wasn;t you
<Syntax> When i boot to ubuntu, and try to use a wired connection to get on the internet, firefox never finds a homepage, even though it says its sending and recieving packets.
<white_eagle> ;)
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: ok
<white_eagle> it was bascul*
<tux_> okay thx
<EbilPhish> threefcata:  I think its being planned, you might need to use wpa_supplicant or something
<white_eagle> I don't want to disturb him
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: settings menu/repositories.. at the bottom, where it says, "installable from CD-Rom".. uncheck the box, close and reload
<IndyGunFreak> thast one feature i wish ubuntu didnm't have, to windowish, but i know its for folks on dial up
<GSK> someone know VMware on Ubuntu ?
<Andeh> hey, did flash break again?
<threefcata> EbilPhish: yeah, i think so, too. how to use wpa_supplicant?
<white_eagle> Andeh: no
<bazhang> yes GSK ;] what is your question?
<Andeh> it worked yesterday
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: now it's going
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<white_eagle> Andeh: do sudon apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<AckerMANn> hellow I have one problem with ubuntu 7.10 server. When i type: sudo su - the linux show me on cli an error.. who can help me ?
<white_eagle> sudo*
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: when its done... you *should* be able to compile ndiswrapper w/o issue
<danbhfive> AckerMANn: how about sudo -i  ?
<rilo> what is the equivalent of "ipconfig /renew" in Windows? Is it "dhcpclient"?
<Andeh> white_eagle: I have it already. Even youtube knows that, it doesnt say I need it, it just gives me a big empty space where the swf content should be
<Andeh> white_eagle: I'll try reinstalling tho
<white_eagle> Andeh: thats weird
<bazhang> GSK: or was that the totality of your question ;]
<white_eagle> ok
<faileas> GSK: host or guest?
<EbilPhish> threefcata:  I don't really know the Ubuntu specifics but you need to edit /etc/wpasupplicant.conf and add your networks to it, I assume you might need to disable network manager to stop it from overriding stuff
<Muschifurz> cliebow: tried installin with noacpi and noapic seperately and together...still freezes?! :-(
<EbilPhish> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GSK> i watn to configure vmnet on mode bridged
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: any program thats in the repositories, but you need the updated version, or a compiled version.. running that build-dep program  basically just tells ubuntu to build the dependencies for it, which should make compiling the source easy, assuming the dependencies for the version you're wanting to compile, are the same as the verison in the repos(usually it is, its never let me down)
<GSK> sorry for my poor english
<white_eagle> guys I can undeline text with _underline_ bold it with *bold*, can I italic it?
<AckerMANn> danbhfive: error... sendmail: ... I can`t paste here.. if you want to view the error tell me where i can paste it.
<danbhfive> !paste | AckerMANn
<ubotu> AckerMANn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<threefcata> EbilPhish: hmm, ok seems i need a bit of google on that..
<threefcata> EbilPhish: thx anyway
<Pici> white_eagle: This channel is set +c, so its actually your client thinking that the text is bold or underlined because you used * & _
<GSK> on my host i have two cards one wifi and the other ethernet
<Andeh> yay flash works now.
<white_eagle> Pici: I know that but can I italic the text?
<Pici> white_eagle: You'd have to check your client's documentation.
<EbilPhish> threefcata:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo seems to indicate wpa works with network manager
<AckerMANn> danbhfive: done, I pressed the paste button.
<Muschifurz> Hey guys! Need help: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7 on my Laptop at the moment. When I boot with the downloaded CD the startup screen pops up and I choose option 1 to start/install Ubuntu. The loading bar in the next screen freezes and I have to switch off the Laptop physically. Any ideas?? Tried installing with noacpi and noapic
<Laney_Family> ok guys, stange Q., When i installed edubuntu all my devices worked correctly, even my old wireless card (not that old), but when I installed ubuntu server then added the ubuntu desktop gui, the wireless is not there? any ideas, i mean I thought they were all the same with diff configurations
<white_eagle> Pici: is wubi recommended for begginers? (just curious)
 * avaloncio is away: Estoy ocupado
<white_eagle> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<lynghoej> hello all
 * avaloncio is back (gone 00:00:03)
<IndyGunFreak> Muschifurz: first guess would be to reburn the CD, SLOW...
<EbilPhish> Laney_Family:  Did you install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<cliebow> Muschifurz, what model lappie?
<danbhfive> AckerMANn: i think you need to post a link in chat
<Pici> !away > avaloncio (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> white_eagle: Depends on their setup.
<faileas> white_eagle: hell yes.however the website addie there is wrong
<EbilPhish> Laney_Family:  Perhaps you need to install network-manager
<bazhang> Laney_Family: you may need to enable the driver in the restricted drivers manager--what card is it? can you access the machine presently?
<cliebow> Muschifurz, good point..the cd is highly compressed and is oicky about burn
<AckerMANn> danbhfive: this link ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56744/report/
<voltage> Morning all
<white_eagle> I dunno if I should install ubuntu at my friend with wubi or usually, so I don't mess up something
<Laney_Family> Baz, yes, im on the rig now, how do i findout the details on the card?
<white_eagle> usually = with the live cd
<Laney_Family> i a bit vauge on its specs
<avaloncio> Pici, soz, i didnt want to do that
<AquaFox|Laptop> I played with nvidia-config and now my game won't start up in 640x480 resolution because that doesn't exsit in Xorg
<AquaFox|Laptop> I run an nvidia card.
<AquaFox|Laptop> What to do?
<danbhfive> AckerMANn: yeah, i dunno.  but you did paste the error, maybe someone else knows
<EbilPhish> white_eagle: wubi hasn't seemed that good to me slow and such, if your careful you shouldn't break anything (and you can probally do as much damange with wubi anyway)
<bazhang> Laney_Family: open up a terminal and type lspci if it is internal and lsusb if it a usb dongle then tell us the precise model here--no need to paste, just something like broadcomm 43xx or the like
<IndyGunFreak> EbilPhish: because wubi isn't that good.
<QuickGold> Can anyone recommend a great looking, robust IM client similiar to Adium?
<threefcata> EbilPhish: i read that page before, it doesn't say if wpa works with network manager or not, it's just about how to configure the wpa_supplicant.conf
<IndyGunFreak> EbilPhish: white_eagle likes to see how much bad advice he can hand out in a day
<IndyGunFreak> EbilPhish: at what speed did you burn the disk?
<Laney_Family> ok doing that now baz
<AckerMANn> danbhfive: man but .. this is the response of ubuntu when i give sudo su - command. want i need to do to resolve it ?
<Laney_Family> and no its internal, otherwise id just read it
<GSK> so for vmware ?
<danbhfive> AckerMANn: well, obviously there is something wrong with the sendmail setup, but I have no idea how to fix that
<GSK> want to configure mode bridged for virtual machines
<GSK> but it doesn't work
<AckerMANn> danbhfive: 10x man ... :((
<EbilPhish> QuickGold:  Anything wrong with Pidgin?
<geekahedron> okay so .. now that i *think* my wireless card drivers are there, how can i use it?
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: try sudo -i <enter>  then your commands  .. when you are done, type "exit"
<bazhang> GSK: have you installed vmware from the repos? it  is in the canonical gutsy partner as far as I remember
<wolfey> i have problem with this it says fixed released, but up-to-date gutsy doesnt have this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/155530/+viewstatus
<nox-Hand> ½product: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<nox-Hand> product: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<wolfey> what can i do?
<GSK> i install it by repos (that mean like make install ...etc)
<nox-Hand> Oops, sorry about double paste -- can someone help me get video drivers working for that for OpenGL?
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: man ... i tryed sudo -i <enter> and ...: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56746/plain/
<IndyGunFreak> QuickGold: pidgin really is the best IM client.
<white_eagle> !bug#1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Laney_Family> ok i ran the lspci command, im not seeing it..... oddle enough....
<wolfey> IndyGunFreak: lol, AMSN is best
<white_eagle> wolfey: try emesene
<GSK> i'am french so i don't have a good english but on the french channel nobody can help me
<QuickGold> my problem with pidgin is it looks like poop
<IndyGunFreak> wolfey: lol, matter of opinion i gues.
<white_eagle> if you like
<bazhang> GSK: make install means you compiled it correct? the typical way of doing it from the repos is sudo apt-get install packagename
<Laney_Family> i am however showing 2 ether cards when there is only one
<wolfey> white_eagle: emesene?
<white_eagle> wolfey: yeah, wait a sec
<white_eagle> I'll give you a link
<white_eagle> it isn't in the repos
<wolfey> i have exactly same problem as this ubuntu bug report, says fix released, but up-to-date gutsy doesnt have this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/155530/+viewstatus
<K-Ton> IndyGunFreak & wolfey : only for the msn protocol, my favourite is Mercury
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: personally i prefer kopete, but pidgin is great ;p
<bazhang> Laney_Family: what is the second one's make and model?
<white_eagle> wolfey: emesene.org
<wolfey> who can i annoy with this?
<GSK> bazhang no i install it by a script after uncompress it
<white_eagle> add emesene to your repos
<faileas> K-Ton: thats the java one with video support isn't ot?
<white_eagle> and install it with apt-get install emesene
<white_eagle> its nice and not cluttered
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: kopete has the same problem for me, that kDE does.. its freakin ugly, and looksl ike its GUI was set by a 4yr old.
<K-Ton> faileas yes it's using java
<wolfey> white_eagle: i dont need another messenger
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: does that file exist?  type :  file  /etc/postfix/main.cf
<GSK> ./vmware-install.pl something like this
<wolfey> i want to make this inkjey print
<wolfey> i have exactly same problem as this ubuntu bug report, says fix released, but up-to-date gutsy doesnt have this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/155530/+viewstatus
<wolfey> where can i get goddamn fix, you binary distro
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: i love KDE ;p
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: no man isn`t exist.
<jrib> wolfey: have you enabled gutsy-updates?
<white_eagle> wolfey: ;) i told you about it because you said you like amsn
<white_eagle> nevermind though
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: i'd rather give Rosie O'Donnell a pair of golf cleats, and let her stomp on my face, than use KDE..
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: that's the problem :)
<white_eagle> bye guys
<wolfey> jrib: yes
<bazhang> GSK: aha--well it is now in the repos so that is not needed; all I did was install it from the repos then download the free key from vmware's site to get it going--the bridged mode was something I chose in the setup
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: how i can resolve it ?
<jrib> wolfey: pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy cupsys'
<Laney_Family> so any ideas?
<DiploCat> does anyone know if there's a fix for the Xorg process spiraling out of control after a few hours of idleness?
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: i've used gnome, CDE, KDE and a few windows shells. wierdly CDE is my fav, but KDE is the one i use most ;p
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: i guess thats the beauty of Linux, you're not stuck with what they say is best.
<centyx> Hi. Could anyone tell me what Ubuntu pacakge adds the group 'admin' to /etc/group?
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: yup, and they let you know it
<bazhang> Laney_Family: well what are the names of the cards you get from lspci--we can narrow it down a bit that way
<wolfey> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m58a822f
<Laney_Family> baz, ok one sec
<|WolF|> question: how to install tcl on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info tcl
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in gutsy
<Laney_Family> multitasking, trien to fix this and get remote to work ;)
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: i don't know, looks like you have to find a guide on how to configure postfix
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: ok man .. thanks
<jrib> wolfey: then you have the fixed package.  If you just installed it and it is not working reboot.  If you still have the bug, comment on the tracker
<Laney_Family> 1st: atheros communications, inc. ar5212/ar5213 multiprotocol mac/baseband processsor
<wolfey> jrib ok
<wolfey> thx
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: I got this error: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using example.com  for ServerName
<Laney_Family> 2nd: admteck nc100 network everwhere fast ethernet 10/100
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: check this out, maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Laney_Family> baz, does that help any?
<cliebow> rhineheart_m, a warning
<Laney_Family> i mean i could boot into the edubuntu and check its list.... find the diff.
<Stavros> any idea why i don't have ifconfig on my system?
<bazhang> what is the second Laney_Family
<Stavros> or, well, which package it's in
<rhineheart_m> cliebow: how to solve it?
<cliebow> rhineheart_m, you can edit httpd.conf and change srevername
<bazhang> Laney_Family: that would work too ;]
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: man .. i tryed .. dpkg-reconfigure postfix , but ..tells me that commands need to be run by root, and .. when : sudo su - .. same error ... :)) i can`t belive.
<Laney_Family> baz, second: admteck nc100 network everwhere fast ethernet 10/100
<poppycock> http://s1.gladiatus.lt/game/c.php?uid=42948
<Laney_Family> baz, thats all it gives me
<erawfish_> Stavros: you do have it. /sbin/ifconfig
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: you don't need sudo su - .   just do  sudo dpkg-blahblah
<erawfish_> Laney_Family: lspci -n gives more
<Stavros> erawfish_: ah, thanks, odd
<cliebow> rhineheart_m, errr apache2.conf
<Pici> poppycock: ?
<erawfish_> Stavros: not odd. normal
<wers> how do I send group messages using pidgin? :)
<Laney_Family> ok, should I run that baz, i mean will that help you any? the lspci -n?
<Stavros> erawfish_: i mean it not running was odd
<erawfish_> Stavros: if you doN#t give the proper path, not odd
<rhineheart_m> cliebow: what do you mean?
<Stavros> erawfish_: it's usually in PATH...
<bazhang> Laney_Family: then the atheros is the wifi one--does the restricted driver manager not list it? what does ifconfig and iwconfig return in the terminal? better to briefly describe instead of pasting here
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: same error: sendmail: fatal: open/ ...... :-?? when i put sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<erawfish_> Stavros: never was on ubuntu nor debian
<erawfish_> Stavros: /sbin is only on root's path
<mykorrhiza> Hello I have a problem with the cd-drive on my laptop, I cant mount anything. But in recovery mode it works but not the automounting.
<Laney_Family> baz, lol sorry
<Stavros> erawfish_: that's odd, i always run it without the path and it always works
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: back now
<erawfish_> mykorrhiza: what if you mount manually with "mount"?
<Laney_Family> baz, still rather new at this, umm, ok soo run if config and iwconfig?
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: ignore that.. it's not a major issue
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: Set a ServerName in apache2.conf if you like
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: have you tried reinstalling postfix?
<mykorrhiza> only works in recovery mode
<cliebow> rhineheart_m, like HthDegree says..
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree: okay.. thanks.. but I got this message that my sendmail is not working properly
<Laney_Family> baz, how do i access the restricted driver manager?
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: or set it in enabled-sites/default-000
<bazhang> Laney_Family: yup, but with no gaps: ifconfig and iwconfig--and we were all new not that long ago ;]
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: no man, I`m beginner ... you can tell me how i can reinstall postfix ? :) or give me a tutorial..
<NthDegree> rhineheart_m: apache2 is the webserver
<mykorrhiza> It says bad superblock or fs type
<NthDegree> what is the issue with sendmail?
<Piet> hi all. is  it better to install tomcat manually or via apt-get? on ubuntu
<Jockeo> Using my ubuntu machine, what is the easiest/best way to control my friends Windows XP desktop? Preferably he should be able to see what I do, so he can learn, but that is not necessary.
<NthDegree> (I suck with sendmail by the way)#
<erawfish_> mykorrhiza: dmesg |grep CD
<GSK> VMware bridged mode, someone can help me ? To configure it on my laptop. I want to bridged vmnet 1 on eth0 and vmnet 2 on eth1
<NthDegree> Jockeo: an RDP client
<bazhang> Laney_Family: that should show up if it using the restricted drivers for graphics, wireless etc.; if it is part of the kernel or open source then it will not show up there
<mykorrhiza> ok
<NthDegree> Jockeo: or if not that install a VNC server on his machine and use a VNC client
<erawfish_> NthDegree: way too complicated and unneeded in 99% of cases
<Laney_Family> baz, ok, um i ran the ifconfig and it has 2 items listed , one eth0 other lo, i dont know what this info is however...
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: i don't know about postfix, but let me see if i can find something.  it may be that the first link above is actually what reinstalls postfix, but it isnt working for you.
<NthDegree> erawfish_: that is the secure way]
<Codenut> how do I downgrade from gutsy back to feisty?
<erawfish_> Jockeo: vnc
<Kibbles> having trouble setting up my screen so it has correct refresh rate
<Jockeo> NthDegree: Is it easiest for him if I use an RDP client? Will he need to install anything then?
<bazhang> Laney_Family: eth0 is the wired and lo is loopback
<erawfish_> NthDegree: postfix or exim4
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: i`m waiting.
<dgjones> !downgrade | Codenut, You'll need to reinstall, downgrades aren't supported
<ubotu> Codenut, You'll need to reinstall, downgrades aren't supported: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<NthDegree> Jockeo: RDP is the protocol of Remote Assistance =]
<rhineheart_m> NthDegree:  Restarting Mail Transport Agent (MTA) sendmail/ start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/sbin/sendmail-mta: No such file or directory (No such file or directory) /etc/init.d/sendmail: line 296:
<erawfish_> NthDegree: but won't solve his problem
<Laney_Family> baz, ok so the wireless is not listed, right?
<erawfish_> rhineheart_m: dpkg -l|grep sendmail
<bazhang> Laney_Family: sadly correct
<mykorrhiza>    32.717455] hdc: UJDA730 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<mykorrhiza> [   33.547493] hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<mykorrhiza> [   33.547510] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<erawfish_> rhineheart_m: most likely you had sendmail incstalled once but didn't purge but only remove
<Laney_Family> baz, sadly? so what do i do?
<NthDegree> erawfish_: oh why's that?
<Kibbles> any1 care to look at my xorg.conf @ http://www.pastebin.ca/911118
<Kibbles> and tell me where I went wrong....
<erawfish_> NthDegree: cause when rdp is active the XP users won't see a thing
<Codenut> grrr, going from an update stable (gutsy) to an older version (7.04) seems kind of dumb. OHHHH well
<Piet> hi all. is  it better to install tomcat manually or via apt-get? on ubuntu
<NthDegree> erawfish_: on remote assistance the XP users can see everything that occurs just like on VNC
<erawfish_> Piet: only via apt-get is supported here
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: right now i'm looking at this: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#install_distro
<Piet> ok
<rhineheart_m> ii  sendmail-base                         8.14.1-8ubuntu1          powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<rhineheart_m> rc  sendmail-bin                          8.14.1-8ubuntu1          powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<rhineheart_m> ii  sendmail-cf                           8.14.1-8ubuntu1          powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<erawfish_> rhineheart_m: you have removed sendmail is shown here. why do you want to use sendmail?
<bazhang> Laney_Family: the wireless was working in the edubuntu install? and then you installed ubuntu-server (which of course has no wireless option) and put ubuntu-desktop on top of that? that would be the issue=if you did the reverse; installed ubuntu then added server components (lamp eg) it would include the wireless components
<Piet> erawfish_ you recommend apt-get?
<erawfish_> Piet: aptitude or synaptic
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: wait a second please.
<Piet> erawfish_ why those?
<Laney_Family> baz, ;(
<InsClusoe> Hi all.. I have problems playing .VOB files and .flv files with vlc on feisty. It's able to play mp3 files, though.
<NthDegree> Piet: they are easier to use mostly
<mykorrhiza> Does that seem ok?
<erawfish_> Piet: cause they are the default ways to install stuff
<rhineheart_m> erawfish_: I want to use it in registration confirmation in my drupal site
<Piet> allright.
<bazhang> Laney_Family: you can test this out by running the ubuntu live cd and see if that gets the wireless card
<erawfish_> rhineheart_m: that is no reason. drupal doesn't need sendmail
<NthDegree> InsClusoe: install libdvdcss for the .VOB files if they're from a DVD
<InsClusoe> NthDegree: I have installed it.
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: what happens when you do :: sudo apt-get install postfix ?
<Laney_Family> for some reason i cannot run the live cd on this sys, it prompts back to a terminal screen
<erawfish_> rhineheart_m: every MTA has a /usr/lib/sendmail binary with it. use postfix or exim
<erawfish_> Laney_Family: what wlan is it? what chip?
<Laney_Family> as such i cannot install ubuntu with the disk i have...
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: when ... that: sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Viktorious> whats a good p2p sharing program similar to limewire
<Laney_Family> idk, its in the machine, no access
<InsClusoe> NthDegree: I have libdvdcss2, if that matters.
<bazhang> Laney_Family: well you could install ubuntu-desktop on the edubuntu install and choose session from there
<erawfish_> AckerMANn: dpkg-reconfigure postfix as root. full output in a pastebin
<dgjones> !alternate | Laney_Family, If the livecd doesn't work, you could try the alternate install cd
<ubotu> Laney_Family, If the livecd doesn't work, you could try the alternate install cd: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bazhang> erawfish_: atheros chipset supported in edubuntu
<nastas> Victorious frostwire :)
<rhineheart_m> erawfish_: okay.. so what should I need to configure? I tried registering but the confirmation didn't arrive
<erawfish_> Laney_Family: you do have access. you can boot something on the machine, right?
<spaceninja> doesn't ubuntu use hal to automatically mount discs?
<erawfish_> rhineheart_with sendmail? you should install it first. but I don't support sendmail
<AckerMANn> erawfish_ : wait a second.
<erawfish_> bazhang: if edubuntu's kernel can so can ubuntu's
<NthDegree> InsClusoe: do those files play on mplayer?
<Laney_Family> thanks gusy, unfortunaly i have to go, sun needs bath before school
<arekkusu> A bit off topic but I just saw a news that compaq is coming with an UMPC with Windows OR Linux as OS choice.... I had no idea compaq sold pc running on linux... is that something new ?
<Laney_Family> thanks for your help
<bazhang> erawfish_: indeed, which is what I was trying to tell Laney_Family
<Laney_Family> lol son needs bath rather
<InsClusoe> NthDegree: I haven't tried mplayer.. Let me check..
<vb> my ubuntu is heating up my laptop leading to restart whenver i listen to songs or play youtube videos, it is ubuntu-specific since the laptop works fine over on xp, it worked fine 4 days back, i assume some system update has messed up something, any idea?
<nastas> anyone knows how to make my wireless light to work?
<erawfish_> AckerMANn: HP (owner of compaq) sold linux boxes for ages now
<erawfish_> nastas: only if you learn to ask sensible questions
<bazhang> arekkusu: best to ask about that in #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<erawfish_> arekkusu: HP (owner of compaq) sold linux boxes for ages now
<AckerMANn> erawfish_ : that is the result : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56748/plain/
<erawfish_> AckerMANn: touch http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56748/plain/
<erawfish_> erm, touch /etc/postfix/main.cf
<erawfish_> then try again
<AckerMANn> erawfish_ : the result is : touch: cannot touch `/etc/postfix/main.cf': Permission denied
<erawfish_> AckerMANn: does /etc/postfix/ exist? the directory exists and if so what files are in there?
<erawfish_> AckerMANn: you need to be root of course
<arekkusu> bazhang: sorry didn't realise there was an offtopic channel ><  erawfish_: Ok didn't know that :)
<AckerMANn> erawfish_ : wait a second... i can`t be root because i have that error ;) with sendmail : fatal.. etc
<no1knwosme> hi,
<Wunar> Hello! I'm trying to keep the 7.10 kernel (2.6.22.14) from updating, either via apt-get upgrade, or adept, ever (while I figure out why the updated kernel breaks wireless for me), but to no avail. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction? /etc/apt/preferences and pinning seem to do nothing (or I just can't)
<AckerMANn> erawfish_ : man when i ls -a on /etc/postfix : .  ..  dynamicmaps.cf  master.cf  postfix-files  postfix-script  post-install  sasl
<no1knwosme> i need to share my internet connection from linux to a second pc with windows
<InsClusoe> NthDegree: Installed mplayer. It crashes when trying to play .flv files.
<erawfish_> Wunar: hold is a status flag which tells apt (or aptitude) not to automatically upgrade a package. To hold a package, 'echo pkgname hold|dpkg --set-selections', or 'aptitude hold package', or use = in aptitude's curses interface. You can ignore a hold by using apt-get install foopkg; or by using + in aptitude's curses interface. [Note that this is *NOT* the same as packages which have
<erawfish_>  been held back" for hdependency reasons.]
<erawfish_> no1knwosme: how many network cards do you have?
<NthDegree> InsClusoe: start mplayer in a console and see what it says when it crashes
<no1knwosme> 2
<NthDegree> you may need to file a bug#
<AckerMANn> erawfish_ : have you an ideea ?
<erawfish_> no1knwosme: apt-get install ipmasq dnsmasq
<erawfish_> AckerMANn: I told you. touch the main.cf file
<no1knwosme> erawfish_:
<no1knwosme> i need to configure something ?
<arekkusu> no1knwosme: I am sure I've seen an share internet option in Firestarter... have used it though
<InsClusoe> NthDegree: It says mplayer crashed and that this should not happen.
<Andre> Once again: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop but the orange status bar freezes right after I select "start/install Ubuntu". Tried reburning the CD, using nolapic noapic etc. Not working. Freezes every time. Any ideas??
<Pici> Andre: Have you tried the alternate CD?
<bazhang> Andre: you might consider trying the alt cd
<Pici> !alt | Andre
<ubotu> Andre: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<NthDegree> InsClusoe: try reporting it as a bug, see what the developers say
<Andre> sweet thanks. I'll try that!
<mykorrhiza> I had the same problem with kubuntu, the cd drive wouldnt work
<alumno02> Hi
<NthDegree> InsClusoe: .flv support is useless in most apps at the moment >.>
<shishirm1> can i directly extract my email messages just with fetchmail?
<alumno02> i have ubuntu with ltsp, but clients havent sound, which steps i should follow to solve it?
<ZeroA4> InsClusoe, I Play .flv with VLC
<Jockeo> Is TightVNC ok? It seems to be working on both Ubuntu and Windows XP.
<magnetron> InsClusoe: and I play flv with totem/gstreamer
<NthDegree> ubotu: you mean before the land of bloated OS installers the alternate CD kicks ass with it's lack of bloatiness ;) as a robot you must know that! :P
<Wunar> erawfish_: I tried aptitude hold linux-image linux-headers linux-generic, but apt-get upgrade -s still seems to wish to upgrade them
<no1knwosme> so any1 have an idea how can i share my connection to windows ?
<NthDegree> Jockeo: it's fine
<wsukid> I've been reading up on some forums about keyboard and mouse freezing up while using ubuntu i'm having the same problem. It only happens when i load stuff with the web and i got past the form
<Jockeo> NthDegree: ok thanks for helping
<NthDegree> Jockeo: just don't be looking at anything confidential that depends on security
<InsClusoe> NthDegree: Here's mplayer crash output.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/4796/
<NthDegree> since VNC is very insecure
<faileas> no1knwosme: freeNX
<The_Machine> very insecure?
<GSK> VMware bridged mode, someone can help me ? To configure it on my laptop. I want to bridged vmnet 1 on eth0 and vmnet 2 on eth1
<faileas> least for sharing from linix to windows
<NthDegree> The_Machine: only password sending is encrypted
<The_Machine> NthDegree, so use SSH
<NthDegree> anything you type after that is plaintext
<Jockeo> NthDegree:  No, I saw on Wikipedia that it doesn't have encryption, but I will still use that one.
<ZeroA4> The_Machine, VNC send password in clear text... can be sniffed out of the network
<NthDegree> The_Machine: yes indeed if it wasn't on a Windows box ;-p
<damdalf> hey
<geekahedron> anyone know why my wireless will work if i manually assign the essid, but not in "roaming" mode?
<The_Machine> SSH is supported by windows.
<SleepingSloth> does anyone here use gmailfs ?
<NthDegree> Jockeo: that's okay then, just so you appreciate the potential dangers =]
<nios>  when i watch prison break or any other serie/movie  on mplayer or vlc it sometimes stop, do i need any codec or so?
<wsukid> im new to ubuntu and linux overall is there a place i can get commands to check what my computer is running with?
<NthDegree> Jockeo: as geekahedron says you can use SSH as a tunnel to add encryption
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Totem also crashes while playing flv. :-)
<Aciid> nios: mplayer doesn't need much codecsz
<artti> What is Gnome and Xfce4 difference?
<NthDegree> wsukid: what hardware your PC uses?
<no1knwosme> it's not freenx
<wsukid> yeah
<NthDegree> artti: try them and see
<no1knwosme> ;/
<wsukid> because i want to see what my gpu is
<Aciid> man this channel is such a floodbit
<NthDegree> wsukid: lspci, lsusb, lsmod
<nios> can you guys tell me some good codecs
<Aciid> I think ill ignore join part quits
<Jockeo> NthDegree: Yes, I might tunnel it via SSH if I use it a lot.
<magnetron> InsClusoe: maybe your flv is damaged or malformed. you could try to convert it with ffmpeg
<SleepingSloth> artti, if you're asking that question, you're probably better off with gnome
<InsClusoe> magnetron: I don't know if it's damaged. But VLC on WinXP is able to play the same file.
<artti> SleepingSloth, how i can remove Gnome?
<magnetron> InsClusoe: try my advice
<SleepingSloth> artti, why do you want to get rid of it?
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Yup.. Sure. In a min.
<prince_jammys> artti: we've talked about this, xfce is lighter
<express> alguem ai fala portugues ?
<bazhang> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<magnetron> !pt | express
<ubotu> express: please see above
<wsukid> thanks NthDegree
<artti> prince_jammys, but it looks i have mixed Gnome and Xfce4
<ZeroA4> InsClusoe, did you try to play it with VLC on linux ?
<express> i am not inglish
<InsClusoe> ZeroA4: Yes.. And it doesn't, It crashes.
<Pici> express: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<prince_jammys> artti: i think xfce uses gtk, which is also used by gnome
<artti> prince_jammys, computer isn't any faster.
<ZeroA4> express, aqui é canal de suporte em ingles. por favor va pra #Ubuntu-br
<goki_work> Anyone know what is up with the vmware-player package? I don't seem to have it available?
<nios> what codes you guys use?
<SleepingSloth> does nobody use gmailfs?
<Pici> nios: Huh? What do you mean?
<nios> xvid/dvix codecs
<nios> good package
<nclx> checking for /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/build/net/packet/af_packet.c... no
<nclx> configure: error: Cannot find  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/build/net/packet/af_packet.c
<alumno02> i have ubuntu with ltsp, but clients havent sound, which steps i should follow to solve it?
<nclx> what package am I missing?
<ZeroA4> goki_work, i think is not available via apt-get any more...
<goki_work> ZeroA4: Any idea why?
<nclx> I installed linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386
<Pici> !codecs > nios (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !medibuntu > nios (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ZeroA4> goki_work, no... i Got VMware Player 2.0 by using the VMware installer..
<aboo0ood> hi every body, i have an svn directory i want to download, how can i do that ?
<L3ttuc3> is there a way to put the cursor at the end of the read buffer inside nano when editing a sizeable text file rather than at the top (which is the default)?
<Wunar> even "aptitude hold (matching packages from dpkg -l | grep linux)" doesn't seem to have any effect on apt-get upgrade -s, and kernel still wants to be upgraded. what am i missing?
<goki_work> ZeroA4: Apparently it was removed because <barbie>Packaging is _HARD_, Ken!</barbie>
<goki_work> this seems to be the ubuntu way, if it is tricky just trash it
<reikalusikka> can any1 help me, I played a little with panels and now amsn doesn't work properly. It doesn't minimize itself in to the tray, as a icon
<reikalusikka> this is driving me nuts
<faileas> goki_work: that sounds rather off clour ;p
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Installed ffmpeg.
<geekahedron> holy crap, adobe's flash player install actually works now
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Read the manual and converted the flv to mpg.
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Still, no luck. Mplayer won't play it.
<Pici> L3ttuc3: You can use esc-\ and esc-/ to move to the top and bottom of your file.
<mykorrhiza> Hello I have a problem with the cd-drive on my laptop, I cant mount anything. But in recovery mode it works but not the automounting.
<reikalusikka> can any1 help me, I played a little with panels and now amsn doesn't work properly. It doesn't minimize itself in to the tray, as a icon
<reikalusikka> this is driving me nuts
<reikalusikka> :D
<magnetron> InsClusoe: if ffmpeg cannot convert it, then it is damaged
<L3ttuc3> Pici but there's no way to place the cursor there by default, then? it's not a big problem... but it would be nice.
<InsClusoe> magnetron: ffmpeg converted it. But mplayer is not able to play the converted file.
<wsukid> what do i need to play avi files?
<xukun> I asked this question before but did not really got a satisfying answer. I does anybody know an alternative a program for M$ visio. Its a program that you can create a wide variety of business and technical drawings live
<_elemental> vlc
<prince_jammys> !avi | wsukid
<ubotu> wsukid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> L3ttuc3: Not that I can see.. you could try lookin through .nanorc though.  I use a modified version to enable syntax hilighting, I think theres a basic copy of it somewhere, check nano's manpage.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> xukun what do you mean ?
<L3ttuc3> Pici i mean, would it be possible to send those escape sequences to nano, on the command line where im opening the file, by using pipes or something?
<osfameron> xukun: you can try inkscape.  or maybe umbrello.
<magnetron> InsClusoe: i'm sure that mplayer can play mpeg files, provided that you installed the codecs. your flv have to be damaged.
<_elemental> InsClusoe try vlc
<Pici> L3ttuc3: I'm not really sure.... check out /usr/share/doc/nano/examples/nanorc.sample for the .nanorc file though./
<xukun> Thanks Le-Chuck_IT1, osfameron
<Technoid_India> xukun: yes ther r soo many around ther...but get remember the names...go google up or visit www.sf.net
<InsClusoe> magnetron: I will recheck and confirm if I have the proper codecs installed.
<osfameron> xukun: a quick google also suggests kivio, dia, or just openoffice draw.  epends on your requirements
<InsClusoe> _elemental: vlc also crashes..
<Technoid_India> xukun: brainstorming ???
<Wunar> What is the ubuntu way of updating without touching the kernel? (redhat's yum update --exclude kernel*)
<_elemental> InsClusoe bummer, that's what I use to play all my flv files...
<artti> But i Xubuntu does it normal, when it shows Ubuntu menu too?
<InsClusoe> magnetron: mplayer is complaining abt too many video packets in the buffer.
<KRF> Wunar, i recommend aptitude safe-upgrade ;)
<L3ttuc3> Pici i had read man nano, didn't know there was a man nanorc, im on that right now, thanks. on the other hand, how would you redirect ESC+/ (for example) to a text file (ie, non-printing character), for future reference?
<geekahedron> how can i install ff3 to replace ff2 as my default and shortcuts and all that?
<goki_work> faileas: I'm just bitter, it's not long since the whole "realplayer broken for bizarre reasons, but nothing tells you it's broken" thing :)
<xukun> This sounds really good, but is there anybody who can recommend me one they already use?
<Pici> L3ttuc3: I dont know :/
<magnetron> InsClusoe: do you get the same result in vlc?
<L3ttuc3> Pici oh well, thanks anyway :).
<Le-Chuck_IT1> does somebody know how to delete a network from the autoconnect list of networkmanager?
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Here's mplayer's output reporting the error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/4797/
<Jouva> I have a system I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto, and there's been a LOT of reading from the CD once the CD started to try to load X. Is this sometimes common?
<geekahedron> "apt-get install firefox-3.0" installed gran paradiso 3.0a8, instead of firefox 3.0b3 as i wanted
<goki_work> reikalusikka: Did you get rid of the system notification area?
<sdsheeks> Jouva: yes
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Can I paste VLC's error msg here? It's only 5 lines long.
<masus> on boot --> can not allocate resource region 7 of bridge  can anybody help
<reikalusikka> goki_work: not sure what that is
<dgjones> !paste | InsClusoe
<ubotu> InsClusoe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> InsClusoe: it seems to be complaining about some missing Matrox MGA graphics card. does other video files play nice in mplayer?
<cyphase> Does anyone know what happened to Galago? Development seems to have stalled.
<reikalusikka> goki_work: how can I add it back?
<magnetron> InsClusoe: plz use a paste bin
<brunner> hi all
<Kibbles> when running apt-get from terminal (trying to install ATI drivers) it prompts me for disc. i don't have it on me - can I get around this?
<Jouva> sdsheeks: It's been atleast... 20 minutes and it still hasn't gotten to the desktop yet to run the installer.
<goki_work> reikalusikka: Not sure what it is called in gnome, but right click on the panel, then choose to add an applet, look for something like system tray or sytem notification. Give me a sec and I will start up a gnome system to check
<InsClusoe> magnetron: ok.. Here you go.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/4798/
<danbhfive> !gutsysources | Kibbles
<ubotu> Kibbles: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Jouva: maybe or just check the cd for defects
<reikalusikka> goki_work: ok thanks
<Jouva> Le-Chuck_IT1: Done that, it's fine
<sdsheeks> Jouva: that is not normal.  Is it scratched?
<USN1520> KIbbles: open up synaptic and uncheck the disc from source
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Jouva: then it's normal :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> No for me it is
<InsClusoe> magnetron: No.. VLC crashes when I try to play .vob files from DVD's.
<S4nD3r> Is possible to install lenny from ubuntu ???
<pawan> amule could not load servers
<brunner> my install CD is damaged and it's the only one I have.  Is there any way to adjust the apt sources so it uses an online server as the source for the installation packages instead of trying to pull them off the CD?
<Jouva> I'm _thinking_ it's because the system has only 256 megs memory
<Jouva> It's a P4 HT though.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> nobody knows how to stop networkmanager autoconnecting to a network I have chosen once by mistake?
<USN1520> brunner:  in synaptic uncheck the cd as a source and it will revert to online
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Regarding mplayer's msg, I don't have a graphics card installed. I am using Intel's onboard graphics only.
<magnetron> InsClusoe: VLC confirms that it does not find video playback support in your graphics card driver. it would have been easier if you would have told us that no video playback work. what's your graphics card, and what driver are you using?
<brunner> USN1520: yes, but will that include packages for the base system?
<Technoid_India> brunner: why dont u downlaod a fresh ubuntu image frm ubuntu.com
<magnetron> InsClusoe: ok intel. their accelerated driver does not support video playback.
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Oops. Sorry.. It used to play earlier. I don't know if I messed up by installing some wrong package.
<USN1520> I believe that is the case
<brunner> Technoid_India: because it's not the CD that's actually damaged. it's my cdrom.
<bazhang> http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ_aMule pawan here is some reading for you
<USN1520> not sure though
<brunner> Technoid_India: the drive, rather
<Technoid_India> brunner: ohh...i see...
<joshuah> hi
<brunner> but it will read enough for me to get to this point with the live cd
<magnetron> InsClusoe: try disabling compiz.
<joshuah> can someone help me?
<brunner> it just has errors when it goes through the install
<InsClusoe> magnetron: ok..
<joshuah> i gotta question
<alumno02> i have ubuntu with ltsp, but clients havent sound, which steps i should follow to solve it?
<Neeku> hi
<goki_work> reikalusikka: Ok you need to clear some space on the panel, then right click on it and select "+add to panel...", then find "Notification Area" near the bottom of the list, click it and click "Add"
<bazhang> ask away joshuah
<reikalusikka> goki_work: I found it, in utilities
<SpacePilot> Can't seem to find any information about what driver to install in gutsy for the use of a Audigy 2 zs soundcard?
<USN1520> brunner: so you don't have an up and running system?
<reikalusikka> goki_work: thanks very much for your help
<Neeku> i want to add a user to virtualbox; but it gives error; what should i do?
<joshuah> ok i'm having trouble getting frostwire too work
<joshuah> i downloaded it from there site
<goki_work> reikalusikka: no problem
<L3ttuc3> Jouva i'm not terribly sure, but before loading the X server, DHCP will try to resolve an IP address for you, and if you haven't got your network hardware detected properly, etc, it might keep trying to resolve a network; i had a similar problem, but later during the install phase. try opening up one of the consoles to see what is going on? ctrl+alt 1, 2, 3, 4 - i forget which is used to display messages.
<joshuah> when i click it
<joshuah> it dont' run
<joshuah> wat can i try?
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Hey.. now mplayer is playing the converted mpg. But without audio.
<brunner> USN1520: that's correct. I'm using the live cd right now.
<USN1520> joshuah: what wrong wid it?
<Kibbles> thanks USN1520and danbhfive
<joshuah> um well it don't start up
<joshuah> but then again
<joshuah> it would be java
<centyx> gar.
<prince_jammys> !java | joshua
<ubotu> joshua: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<magnetron> InsClusoe: i'm afraid that you cannot use video playback and compiz at the same time with an intel card. this is a flaw in the driver from intel.
<USN1520> so you haven't installed the system and you ran the check and it has errors, right?
<joshuah> alright
<magnetron> InsClusoe: try the flv video now
<joshuah> thats wat i need
<bazhang> joshuah: try gtk-gnutella instead
<USN1520> I had 37 errors shown on my disc check last night and
<joshuah> i'm kinda new too this
<prince_jammys> joshuah: sounds like it
<USN1520> it istalls just fine
<joshuah> but i luv ubuntu
<InsClusoe> magnetron: vlc is playing the flv. But again, no audio..
<centyx> anyone know how i can find out which package adds group 'admin' to /etc/group?
<InsClusoe> magnetron: something wrong with my audio driver too?
<Jouva> USN1520: 37? In a row?
<brunner> okay, so I changed my apt sources.  will that do the trick for the install?
<joshuah> ya but first i need
<joshuah> java before anything
<joshuah> lol
<bazhang> !info gtk-gnutella | joshuah
<ubotu> joshuah: gtk-gnutella (source: gtk-gnutella): shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.4-1 (gutsy), package size 6366 kB, installed size 14068 kB
<magnetron> InsClusoe: the audio issue cannot be related to this... it's too remote
 * N3bunel saluta
<joshuah> i know
<alumno02> i have ubuntu with ltsp, but clients havent sound, which steps i should follow to solve it?
<prince_jammys> joshuah: try the java, should work
<USN1520> that is what the disk check utilitysaid
<jpatrick> !es > N3bunel
<joshuah> ive used gtk gnutella
<joshuah> before
<joshuah> and loved it
<USN1520> wanted to make sure I didnt make a frisbee
<jpatrick> !enter | joshuah
<ubotu> joshuah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joshuah> i used too use freespire
<brunner> that is, if I uncheck the CD-Rom and pick online sources, it will use the online apt repo for the source of packages during the install?
<prince_jammys> !enter | joshuah
<joshuah> !enter joshuah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter joshuah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<USN1520> but k3b never lets me down
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Sorry.. Audio does get played when i play the flv.
<joshuah> lol
<deniz__> im 2 hours late to skool so sum1 plz help!!!! i have a video project due!!!!!! i burnt it but it keeps burning with no sound
<deniz__> !
<goldensun> salut
<goldensun> need help
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Maybe I did something wrong when converting it to vcd format with ffmpeg.
<deniz__> i have 6 files then
<deniz__> i use
<deniz__> devede
<USN1520> I am not thinking so brunner...I think from the jump you need a decent image
<jpatrick> !fr > goldensun
<deniz__> to make it for dvd format
<deniz__> it makes the iso
<jpatrick> !enter | deniz__
<ubotu> deniz__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deniz__> and wen i burn it no sound!
<USN1520> did you try running the install regardless
<goldensun> sorry
<InsClusoe> magnetron: that's probably why there is no audio when I play the mpg file.
<deniz__> but the files have sound!
<bazhang> brunner: is this already installled and you want to update; or is it part of the initial installation? there is a minimal cd (around 9MB) that can get you going if you have a download cap
<deniz__> :'( plz help!!!
<SpacePilot> Anyone have time to help me installing the correct sounddriver?
<joshuah> um will that link u sent me for java work with feisty?
<deniz__> y is every1 ignoring me??
<brunner> bazhang: can I make my ubuntu install CD act like the mini.iso by changing the apt sources
<dgjones> !patience | deniz__
<ubotu> deniz__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<USN1520> deniz what up?
<bazhang> deniz__: because you are using the enter key so much
<deniz__> bazhang, ok but would u no how to help me?
<Jouva> jfudhfafhiuefhuifjkfeuif... somebody smack me, I just tried to do ipconfig /all at a linux prompt :(
<brunner> deniz__: seriously. enter your question as one line and see if anyone answers, please
<bazhang> brunner: no; just get the minimal cd and do it that way only 9MB ;]
<USN1520> sacreligous at best Jouva
<prince_jammys> joshuah: probably
<USN1520> best of luck brunner
<bazhang> jouva you are looking for ifconfig I believe ;]
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Thanks a lot for helping me out. Hereafter, I will disable compiz when playing videos.
<brunner> deniz__: it's hard to keep up with so many lines.  I saw some of your latter ones and still don't really know what you're having trouble with.
<deniz__> ok i have 6 video files nice the way i want them so then i use devede to make them into dvd format and it makes the iso but wen i burn the iso its always no sound!
<brunner> USN1520: thanks
<joshuah> k thanks prince imma try
<GSK> VMware bridged mode, someone can help me ? To configure it on my laptop. I want to bridged vmnet 1 on eth0 and vmnet 2 on eth1
<deniz__> brunner,  ok i have 6 video files nice the way i want them so then i use devede to make them into dvd format and it makes the iso but wen i burn the iso its always no sound!
<Neeku> I've added my user to virtualbox users; but when i want to run the vbox it says: WARNING: You are not a member of the "vboxusers" group.  Please add yourself
<Neeku>          to this group before starting VirtualBox.
<Neeku>          You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<brunner> deniz__: you might check searchirc.com to see if devede has a support channel.  they would be able to help you, whereas I've never heard of it
 * InsClusoe thanks magnetron and wonders why Intel doesn't give proper drivers.
<bazhang> http://www.videohelp.com/guides/linux-how-to-create-a-custom-dvd-with-devede-id1023#1023 deniz__ take a look here first please
<magnetron> you're welcome, InsClusoe
<USN1520> because they are in bed with M$
<InsClusoe> magnetron: Are there 3rd party graphics drivers for my intel chipset?
<prince_jammys> deniz__: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620103
<bazhang> what chipset InsClusoe
<Sky[noD_nuBoM]> à ëîõè äðàíûå
<InsClusoe> bazhang: I am using Intel 945GM chipset, I think. Its a Dell Inspiron 6400 Laptop.
<rblst> hi all; how can i easily set my webcam parameters (gamma, colors, etc.) in 7.10?
<USN1520> rblst: sorry, beyond my ability
<joshuah> anyone know y when i install java its opening in g edit?
<rblst> USN1520: thanks anyway :)
<joshuah> shouldn't it be opening in something else?
<InsClusoe> bazhang: Any clues?
<joshuah> cause it don't even give me the option too install it
<tuna-fish> how can I find what version of ubuntu is on a machine?
<joshuah> i need a different archiving program i think
<tuna-fish> preferably from the terminal
<Pici> tuna-fish: lsb_release -a
<supremo> hello baby
<Pici> supremo: Please dont, This is a support channel.
<deniz__> prince_jammys, OMG I THINK THIS IS IT!!
<swirv> neato Pici .. thanks for that
<deniz__> prince_jammys, ill report bak
<deniz__> and every1 else thx as well
<prince_jammys> deniz__: i did see a solution there, but check it out
<extern> is there a setting somewhere for "wait for vertical refresh"? gnome sometimes has some artifacts because of the vertical refresh
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4317506 InsClusoe there is some discussion of that at this link--not sure if it will help but worth a shot ;]
<tuna-fish> Pici: thanks
<prince_jammys> deniz__: *didn't
<alumno02> i have ubuntu with ltsp, but clients havent sound, which steps i should follow to solve it?
<S4nD3r> Is possible upgrade to lenny from ubuntu  ???
<supremo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * voltage sips away at his coffee
<supremo> lost irc
<joshuah> wat is the newest ubuntu called?
<InsClusoe> bazhang: magnetron: The hardware spec sheet says I have Intel Media Accelerator 950 Graphics up to 224 MB shared system memory.
<dgjones> !gutsy | josh
<ubotu> josh: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<joshuah> alright i need too get that
<joshuah> or shouldn't i is it buggy?
<InsClusoe> bazhang: magnetron: I feel so cheated.
<cliebow__> alumno02, besy hang around #ltsp...
<joshuah> i'm on feisty now is that betta?
<sknh> I am using nVidia driver installed by Envy
<swirv> Has anyone got World of Warcraft working with the Intel GMA graphics card?
<InsClusoe> joshuah: Gutsy is the latest stable release.
<joshuah> ok
<Krstfrs_> could anyone please send me an wget i686 binary? my vserver doesn't have wget in it's rescue system and i have a 64bit machine here
<sknh> Update manager is showing an update for xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kibbles> trying to install ATI drivers from AMD. I get the following message:./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 311: sh -c '/usr/sbin/synaptic --set-selections --non-interactive --hide-main-window < /tmp/filestd6Z2': not found
<Kibbles> Unable to resolve  ia32-libs.  Please manually install and try again.
<Kibbles> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.VM9504
<Kibbles> Is anyone familiar with this?
<sknh> will the update replace or affect my current video drivers in any way?
<Kibbles> (sorry for flooding - that was longer than expected)
<joshuah> 64 bit can be a really big pain
<joshuah> when it comes too drivers
<joshuah> lol
<supremo> can somebody help me ?
<extern> Kibbles, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<extern> and it works fine then
<joshuah> supremo
<extern> I installed the driver today that way
<joshuah> wat u need help with?
<daz31> hi does anyone how to solve shutdown problems on ubuntu gutsy gibbbon v7.10 I have tried the reboot= fix on menu.lst file with no success
<Kibbles> extern: mucho thanks
<joshuah> no idea daz
<awolf> If there's a package in universe that is maintained by a debian maintainer, and I want to poke someone to get a new version from upstream packaged, who do I poke and how do I do it nicely?
<joshuah> about shutdown problems on gutzy that is
<InsClusoe> sknh: To upgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel drivers, I need to download 65 MB of archives. Sucks!
<bazhang> InsClusoe: there seems to be a bug related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/116808
<InsClusoe> bazhang: Thanks. I will check it out..
<joshuah> 65 mb's well wat connectiong speed u got?
<InsClusoe> joshuah: 2 mbps.
<joshuah> oh ok thats not too bad
<deniz__> prince_jammys, wat exactly am i spose to update? cuz i have dial-up and unselected alot of thinks but i think mencoder was the important one, right?
<joshuah> me myself got 7mb sec
<joshuah> haha
<InsClusoe> joshuah: Oh.. Cool!
<supremo> help me ! -- help me
<joshuah> very cool yup
<brunner> should my target partition be mounted or unmounted before I go through the install?
<joshuah> but i'm in the u.s
<Pici> !ask | supremo
<ubotu> supremo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joshuah> u prolly not
<joshuah> lol
<bazhang> supremo: if you ask a question then we may help ;]
<prince_jammys> deniz__: i really don't know about devede, sorry.  but if it uses mencoder, then yes, that should be important
<sknh> InsClusoe, how do I check if all the software sources that are checked for updates are reliable
<InsClusoe> joshuah: Yeah.
<deniz__> prince_jammys, well thats all that seemed important of all the updating to do
<InsClusoe> sknh: Check your sources.list file. That will show what sources you are downloading from.
<bazhang> sknh you have some doubtful repos in there?
<sknh> bazhang, don't know. Want to make sure before I do the update.
<daz31> bazhang:  do you know much about shutdown problems?
<stercor> Does Ubuntu have a terminal timeout program that blanks the screen after a certan time with no keyboard or mouse activity?
<InsClusoe> sknh: Or you can view the list of sources from synaptic itself.
<brunner> never mind. it unmounts partitions when I start the installer
<sknh> bazhang, update manager says, NOT AUTHENTICATED for few updates
<supremo> ok at the moment i must go out ..... see you later ; there is somebody speak italian ? thanks!!
<sknh> bazhang, that's the reason I am concerned
<dgjones> !it > supremo
<bazhang> sknh anything outside or third party in there? using automatix or other non ubuntu sources?
<supremo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<prince_jammys> how does one update a specific package with apt-get?
<joshuah> wat archiving program will let me install java on feisty?
<bazhang> sknh would you mind pastebinning your sources list?
<supremo> thank you dgjones !!!
<sknh> bazhang, pastebinning? how do I do that?
<joshuah> anyone ?
<prince_jammys> !paste | sknh
<ubotu> sknh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> daz31 what shutdown problem are you having? could you describe it more fully?
<InsClusoe> sknh: Open terminal. Run gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy the text to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here.
<leeping2007> Hi there, I'm trying to run a ./configure script, and the error that I'm getting is "/bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory".  The CTRL+M character isn't appearing when I use emacs to edit the ./configure script .. what's the issue here?
<dgjones> !java | joshuah
<ubotu> joshuah: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<joshuah> i did look at that
<prince_jammys> joshuah: you tried installing java through apt, and it didn't work?
<joshuah> and i downloaded the file i need
<supremo> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<joshuah> but it not opening with g edit
<prince_jammys> joshuah: you need to install a specific .deb file?
<bazhang> java
<joshuah> no
<joshuah> its a rpm
<bazhang> oy
<dgjones> !rpm | joshuah
<joshuah> but ya i will need too after install a .deb
<ubotu> joshuah: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<joshuah> file
<daz31> bazhang:  When I quit the ubuntu screen comes up and the progress bar goes but the machine doesnt shutdown I have to turn pc off using the power button
<bazhang> daz31: this is gutsy?
<joshuah> yes i know that
<daz31> yes v7.10
<joshuah> the reason i need .deb is because it won't open frostwire
<joshuah> without it
<daz31> tried the reboot= fix on menu.lst still same prob
<joshuah> unless i'm on windows and i 'm not going back too that crap
<joshuah> lol
<joshuah> %C11
<XxDanixX> hola
<dholbach> UBUNTU DEVELOPER WEEK Session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 15 minutes!
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<joshuah> forget it i will just use crossover linux
<joshuah> lol
<dgjones> joshuah, have you tried installing the  sun-java6-jre package via synaptic? that will give you the correct version and install it for you
<youngmusi1> Hey, has anyone ever had this install problem? When writing the partition table, i get the message: input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<sknh> bazhang, InsClusoe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56752/
<joshuah> hey dgjones
<joshuah> i need synapatic how i obtain it?
<prince_jammys> joshuah: try::: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<joshuah> ok in a terminal?
<spaceninja> why use apt-get when you got synaptics?
<prince_jammys> yes
<dgjones> !synaptic | joshuah, If you're using Ubuntu, you'll have have synaptic
<ubotu> joshuah, If you're using Ubuntu, you'll have have synaptic: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<joshuah> because it came with apt get first
<prince_jammys> because i can paste it here easily
<luisa> System--> Administration --> Synaptic, if you are on Ubuntu
<brobostigon> joshuah: in a terminal type. gksudo synaptic
<joshuah> and its a new install lol
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628366 daz31 is your hardware or graphics similar to those in this post? 5500 nvidia card, athlon processor or the like?
<spaceninja> so apt-get isn't synaptics?
<Pici> spaceninja: They're all the same.
<spaceninja> yeah but why use apt-get then?
<Pici> spaceninja: They all use apt to get stuff from the repositories, just different front ends.
<spaceninja> isn't ubuntu all about being point and click?
<luisa> I use apt-get because I hate GUI... it's all a personal preference... :)
<Pici> spaceninja: I find it faster to type apt-get install package than to open up a program.
<joshuah> no ubuntu is all about install it urself
<luisa> What Pici said
<spaceninja> luisa: If you hate guis, get arch linux
<joshuah> and learn lol
<dgjones> spaceninja, one is command line, the has a graphical system, not everybody used a graphical system - eg server installs
<prince_jammys> spaceninja: they are the same thing ... it's a matter of preference, and it's easier to communicate command line in irc
<brunner> so by adjust the apt sources on the live cd, the installer will use the new sources, right?
<gavin__> can I upgrade from feisty to gutsy gibbon with a gutsy cd and not an alternate cd
<luisa> Well, for some things it's easier and faster to point and click, for other things such as say, apt-get install firefox, that's faster than doing a stupid search in Synaptic, but Joshuah needs help so... *zip!*
<joshuah> man yall need too go too a easy linux
<joshuah> if u dont' no ubuntu
<joshuah> lol
<luisa> Awww but I love my Ubuntu Studio... *hugs Ubutu :3*
<bazhang> sknh well you have feisty backports in there but they are commented out--should be okay to run just curious why they are there--might want to completely remove them just to be totally safe
<joshuah> ya id love too try ubuntu ultimate
<joshuah> is that any good?
<daz31> bazhang:  nope I have a basic intel 1mb graphics card 256mb the install of gutsy is from a cd 3 days ago havent had a successful shutdown yet
<daz31> 256mb=memory
<joshuah> daz get off 256 mb's
<faileas> joshuah: probablt best to go for the basic version and add things as you need them
<joshuah> get more memory
<joshuah> lol
<sknh> bazhang, I upgraded from Fiesty to Gutsy. May be that's the reason they are there
<daz31> :)
<bazhang> joshuah: how about using tab completion and the enter key a bit less
<bazhang> sknh it seems that you should be okay then looking at your sources list
<joshuah> if u say so bazhang
<bazhang> thanks joshuah
<joshuah> but u use it just as much
<joshuah> i know its hard too keep up with everyone in here
<sknh> ok I will go ahead and install the updates shown by the Update Manager then
<sknh> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<daz31> is there another way to shutdown except the system/quit way
<luisa> shutdown -r now?
<Thirsteh> daz31, sudo halt
<tux_> Hello.. Now i have installed ubuntu 7.10 64 with alternative cd.. The grub loader is okay and the ubuntu seems to startx but the screen goes into sleep mode on hp dv 9000 series
<seyacat> hi ubuntus
<spaceninja> -h
<brobostigon> daz31: sudo shutdown -h now
<dgjones> daz31, if you can get to a command line, sudo shutdown -h now
<daz31> thanks i'll try that and then come back
<spaceninja> -r = reboot
<sknh> bazhang, but why does it say the updates are not authenticated when they are from ubuntu's sources?
<gavin__> what is an alternative cd
<seyacat> i have a noob question, what is the difference between /bin/bash and /bin/sh ??
<Thirsteh> or just 'sudo reboot' or 'sudo halt' :)
<jpatrick> UBUNTU DEVELOPER WEEK Session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 8 minutes
<bazhang> daz31: you could try from the terminal and see what error messages that gives--I tend to agree with joshuah though that if you could up the ram a bit it would help out a lot
 * luisa goes out for her needed coffee :P
<prince_jammys> !alternative | gavin__
<ubotu> gavin__: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<joshuah> wine or cross over linux i'm telling ya thats wat u need
<prince_jammys> seyacat: they use different shells
<luisa> I'm trying to make Guild Wars work with Wine... But I've never used Wine before, this is going to be fun :)
<brobostigon> wine is free, crossover is not free
<gavin__> thanks
<joshuah> ya more ram is gonna help u so much
<seyacat> prince_jammys:  what is better to make a simple recurrent script??
<bazhang> sknh trying to remember here ;] I tend to live on the wild side and ignore those warnings so never really worried about if before--I sure those more wise than myself can clarify that
<joshuah> i just bought 2 256 mb of ram off ebay  for 40 dollars
<joshuah> so if u need it get it from there
<joshuah> lol
<prince_jammys> seyacat: either should work- bash is the default shell in ubuntu. i would use that. check:  http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/classes/ksh/ksh-vs-sh.html
<spaceninja> my cat is lost :(
<gavin__> so can I then use the normal cd to upgrade or do I have to reinstall gutsy over feisty
<joshuah> otherwise u gonna pay a lot lot more at a store
<dgjones> !who | joshuah
<ubotu> joshuah: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<seyacat> prince_jammys: TY :)
<youngmusi1> I get this message during installation, while partitioning: input/output error during read on /dev/sda. What could that mean? I first thought my hd would be broken, but I have tried 3 new ones and they all give the same message.
<joshuah> talking too those of u that ain't got enough memory
<joshuah> complaining about ubuntu not shutting down
<sknh> bazhang, even I never used to worry but now I cannot afford to get into trouble, need to have access to my system all the time and cannot afford to spend time troubleshooting unnecessary problems
<esox> Hi, I would like to know how to make that my USB devices are mounted always at the same address (/dev/input/event* and /dev/snd/midiC*D0)
<sknh> one more question that I have
<sknh> DHCP on my ubuntu seems to have some problem
<sloopy> is the UFS fs (specifically FreeBSD) on the install CD's?
<bazhang> gavin__:  the alt cd may be able to help out there-many folks just upgrade from feisty to gutsy via the internet--you can of course download gutsy and overwrite everything but unless you have a seperate home partition then and have backed up everything might be a bit too painful ;]
<sknh> I get an IP assigned as soon as I plug in my LAN cable on windows
<sknh> but on Ubuntu it takes a long time
<tux_> How can i unistall a ubuntu thats not working on dual boot pc with vista.. or how can i mange to get X to work,, UBUNTU starts but i have black screen..
<sknh> sometimes, this time spans to a few hours
<bazhang> sknh check details for what the non authenticated packages are and let us know here briefly
<sknh> so wondering if there is any setting that I didn't get right on Ubuntu
<joshuah> tux try install a linux distro again
<buzzinfly> anyone know if it's possible to get better resolution than 1024x768 on a lenovo x61s?
<brobostigon> sknh: you could run dhclient manually when you connet it up,
<Nikolas_|> nikolasandreou@localhost:~$ sudo g++ boost_asio_0_3_9/libs/system/src/error_code.cpp -c -o /usr/lib/libboost_system.a
<Nikolas_|> sudo: g++: command not found
<Nikolas_|> idead?
<joshuah> then try wipping it out with windows xp
<Nikolas_|> ideas*?
<joshuah> that worked for me
<Pici> !compile | Nikolas_|
<ubotu> Nikolas_|: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> tux_: what is your card and what driver are you using for it--graphics that is
<joshuah> cause for some reason if u got both u cant' just run off the windows cd
<joshuah> ive tried that
<brunner> is there any way to make the ubuntu installer use online apt repositories without using the mini.iso?
<tux_> ihave installed the 64bit with alternative...
<tux_> nvidia geforce
<sknh> brobostigon, I try to disable and re enable DHCP from the GUI. wont' that help?
<tux_> 850
<joshuah> well then tux i dunno about that
<joshuah> i myself using a ati
<dgjones> !install | brunner, You could maybe use the netinstall option in this link
<ubotu> brunner, You could maybe use the netinstall option in this link: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> brunner it is only 9MB and if you are referring to your damaged full ubuntu live  cd installer then no
<daz31> bazhang: no good same 'ubuntu logo black screen freeze'  for the record I can restart ok just not shutdown
<brobostigon> sknh: i have never done it via gui, so no idea??
<sknh> brobostigon, okay
<tux_> fuck then i cant use ubuntu on my brand new laptop.. fuck,,,,,
<joshuah> daz u need too listen too wat me and baz are telling u
<bazhang> daz31 you tried from the terminal? what errors did it give? could you be more precise
<joshuah> haha
<sknh> brobostigon, I will try it next time I have to connect
<bazhang> tux_: language please
<brunner> bazhang: for some reason, the mini iso didn't work.
<Nikolas_|> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Nikolas_|> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<brunner> and I can't burn another CD at this point anyhow, as I don't have a working computer
<bazhang> brunner: didn;t work? could you elaborate please?
<sknh> I see a lot of discussion here going on about nvidia and all
<neverblue> morning
<Guest63820> sup
<daz31> i tried from terminal the pc shutsdown to the point where the black ubuntu logo comes up
<sknh> so I remember that I installed nvidia's driver using Envy when I was using Fiesty
<brobostigon> Nikolas_|: run it with sudo
<joshuah> ya go ati
<bazhang> sknh yes, only ati uses more of the space here ;]
<Nikolas_|> i run it with sudo
<prince_jammys> Nikolas_|: you have no package applications running?
<joshuah> never had problems with it on ubuntu :P
<brunner> bazhang: there was an error of some sort when it was installing the packages
<sknh> later I upgraded to Gutsy and the driver from Envy remained
<sknh> Now, I believe I won't be getting any updates to the driver
<neverblue> sknh, ah the fun with working with Envy
<neverblue> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> sknh envy is generally reviled in this channel
<SpacePilot> Trying to find how to install the correct drivers for a Audigy 2 ZS soundcard. Anyone feel like helping?
<bazhang> brunner please be more precise
<Guest63820> can sum one get me some help here?
<joshuah> ya space
<sknh> How do I replace this driver with the one provided by Gutsy (Ubuntu)
<joshuah> right here lol
<Nikolas_|> prince_jammys: no idea
<bazhang> brunner if you say there was an error of some sort then we can not offer any decent help
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | Nikolas_|
<ubotu> Nikolas_|: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sknh> I would really appreciate if anyone could point me to some instructions which will help me do the switch
<ss_> I am using Ubuntu Gusty, I have uninstalled beryl packages from my system (by default installed eye-candy packages) now I have a problem of windows border, whenever I start my system my window borders are not there, I found a solution on forums "metacity --replace" but I have to give this command at each system start and when I close the terminal the situation goes back so I have to permanently run this command in terminal with no exit. Any ideas to solve it?
<brunner> bazhang: after the stage when I had to select which software packages I wanted, it presented some sort of generic error stating the the download failed or that a packaged failed to install.  later on, the grub install failed as well.
 * han_123 needs help T_T huhuh
<joshuah> us.creative.com/support/downloads/
<Pici> !ask | han_123
<ubotu> han_123: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joshuah> who ever was asking for drivers about creative zs
<joshuah> go too that link
<Bad_boy> HI GUys, I am a newbie. I have a question, Ubuntu froze on me, earlier. Is there a command to unfreeze? like in windows ctrl+alt+del
<romeo78> Enter text here...slm
<prince_jammys> no no
<romeo78> tukey
<capricorn^80> hi ! how can i hide my ip and dns when using irc client using http tunnel like softwares
<bazhang> brunner you burned the minimal cd iso to disk?
<prince_jammys> !tr | romeo78
<ubotu> romeo78: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<AckerMANn> Hellow, i have one question: i want to give more instructions in one line, how i can separate it ? example: #cd /var/tmp after that ls (in one line)
 * han_123 PM PICI >.<
<brunner> bazhang: yes. yesterday.
<brobostigon> capricorn^80: try tor
<romeo78> nbr
<youngmusi1> AckerMANn: use ; between them
<EADG> AckerMANn: cmd 1 && cmd 2
<dgjones> !cloak | capricorn^80
<^CatMan^> ss_: u can edit ur ~/.bash_profile to give that command for u everytime u log in, and that should fix the problem
<ubotu> capricorn^80: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<AckerMANn> 10x !!!
<bazhang> brunner you said that the disk was damaged; is this a different disk? if so, which one is the damaged one?
<han_123> wee
<SpacePilot> joshuah: This is what it says: "Sorry, no Creative updates are available for the selected query."
<han_123> can sum1 who have time help me?
<capricorn^80> brobostigon: how ?
<prince_jammys> AckerMANn: yes, && will only execute second command if the first was successful
<buzzinfly> resolution on x61s anyone?
<Bad_boy> bazhang: hi is there a command to get out of Ubuntu when it freezes, like ctrl+alt+del
<bob__> Bad_boy, you can try ctr + alt + f2, then login with your user name and password at the prompt. In the bash shell type: kill -9 -1 , this will kill all processes.
<AckerMANn> prince_jammys: 10x man for instruction ! :)
<Shinji-> Bad_boy, you could try ctrl+alt+backspace (kills your X)
<brobostigon> capricorn^80: look it up on google or wikipedia , that will expplain
<noodlesgc> !ask | han_123
<ubotu> han_123: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bullgard4> "$ lspci; ... 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1." "~$ lsmod | grep video; video 18060 0." Is 'video' the name of my video driver?
<bob__> Bad_boy, after all processes are killed Gnome or KDE or whatever window manager you use should restart
<han_123> how can i install VMware in ubuntu?(newbie here)
<ss_> ^CatMan^: You mean I will have to paste it in bash profile ok I do it. Thnx for reply
<brunner> bazhang: I'm running off of the live cd, which is obviously not the minimal cd.  There is only one cd drive that I can boot from, and I'm using it now.
<bazhang> was it alt sysreq reisub? that has never worked for me though
<franke> hi all
<prince_jammys> bazhang: yes that restarts everything, even more radical
<daz31> does ubuntu use less cpu that win xp?
<luisa> My Ubuntu does! xD
<prince_jammys> bazhang: dont remember if you need ctrl in there also
<gdfuego> hey folks, I'm looking to find out what the chances are of bugs 153210 and 159020 being corrected in Gutsy at some point soon?
<brunner> daz31: it all depends on what you're doing, but I'd imagine that the consensus here it that ubuntu uses less.
<gdfuego> They're both the same sisue.  pidgin doesn't send jabber passwords unless you tell it to save them
<bazhang> brunner I would suggest trying the minimal burn again--it seems that you burned it at the wrong speed or the media itself is faulty
<nonnii> bullgard4, "grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<^CatMan^> Bad_boy: there are also other virtual terminals accessed thru "alt+F[1-6]"... if  linux freezes, u can use these other virtuial terminals to kill the nonresponsive program :)
<gdfuego> so you need to store your password if you want to authenticate to a jabber server
<bazhang> prince_jammys: right you are--forgot about that ;]
<^CatMan^> ss_: np :)
<Ltlbgr67> I need some help
<capricorn^80> ubotu: i use http-tunnel software on window
<cali_> hi!
<brunner> bazhang: okay, thanks.
<gdfuego> The bug has existed since at least October, and its causing all sorts of problems at work
<prince_jammys> bazhang: dont try it :)
<Pici> capricorn^80: ubotu is a bot... not a person.
<Bad_boy> bob__: cheers bob wrote these command down, stick on my monitor
<capricorn^80> sorry :P
<Bad_boy> Shinji-: hi thanks
<^CatMan^> Pici: lol, i was waitin to see how long it was gonna take for him to figure that out :P
<Ltlbgr67> is there a way to edit the shutdown procedure?
<xukun> when I move the mouse the window I,m working on it like xchat now disappears at the background. It was not like that before. How I change that?
 * han_123 someone please spare time with me please i really need help and im a newbie
<^CatMan^> sry, capricorn^80 :) lol
<Ltlbgr67> I want it to cancel all printjobs on shutdsown
<xukun> rrr
<leeping2007> Hi there, what's the easy way for me to synchronize the clients' clock with the clock on the server?
<xukun> sorry I see its not clear
<leeping2007> Err, what's the easiest way?
<luisa> daz31, I am running Amarok, Cinepaint & Agabe, Firefox with 23 tabs, and running LAMPP, CPU usage says  7% + 4% (dual core) and memory used is ~300 out of 2GB
<bob__> Bad_boy, ^CatMan^ 's response was also very useful
<brobostigon> han_123: fire aaway, what the problem??
<ejer> leeping2007: ntpdate pool.ntp.org on all systems
<^CatMan^> bob__: that's the way that i run my system :)
<leeping2007> ejer: thanks :)
<SpacePilot> Need help with getting driver for a Audigy 2 ZS soundcard(The link joshuah posted ain't helping).
<^CatMan^> Uptime: 7 days and 24 minutes
<han_123> can you teach me how to install VMware iin ubuntu? im really having a hard time here
<xukun> when I move the mouse from the window I,m working on it like xchat now it disappears to the background. It was not like that before. How I change it so the window disappears only when I click?
<brobostigon> !vmware | han_123
<ubotu> han_123: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bob__> ^CatMan^, im such a quick sloppy easy kinda guy
<xukun> when I click somewhere else
<bob__> that sounded horrible
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - I just bought a 250 GB external HDD, which I need to use to transfer data between Linux and Windows - what file system should I use?
<bob__> back to work
<bob__> peace folks.
<^CatMan^> bob__: roflmao!
<bullgard4> nonnii: This outputs "kbd, mouse, synaptics, wacom, wacom and vesa". So is 'vesa' the name of my video driver?
<^CatMan^> c ya bob
<nonnii> bullgard4, ye
<nonnii> yes
<Ltlbgr67> can someone help this newbie?
<ejer> Ace_NoOne: you can just leave it as fat
<Bad_boy> catman thanks for that
<brobostigon> Ace_NoOne: a file system both linux and windows understands, probebely ntfs is the best option
<^CatMan^> Ltlbgr67: eith what?
<gavin__> my openoffice base does not work properly in feisty, can i upgrade from the gusty cd. If yes, how
<prince_jammys> !anyone | Ltlbgr67
<ubotu> Ltlbgr67: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^CatMan^> Bad_boy: np :)
<luisa> Ace_NoOne why not NTFS?
<Ltlbgr67> is there a way to edit the shutdown procedure to cancel pending print jobs?
<Ace_NoOne> brobostigon / luisa: I remember there used to be issues with NTFS under Linux - not anymore?
<Ltlbgr67> or create a icon to click to run terminal comm and
<bullgard4> nonnii: Thank you very much.
<nonnii> bullgard4, you will get bettr performance with either radeon, ati or fglrx drivers
<kostkon> SpacePilot, i think your card is supported by alsa already. you don't need any driver
<brobostigon> Ace_NoOne: no problem anymore, look up ntfs3g
<luisa> Ace_NoOne, not anymore... atleast I haven't had any. I don't need to, but I use NTFS on my USB drive.. write to it, FTP to it... never had a problem :)
<Ace_NoOne> cool - thanks guys
<Ace_NoOne> and gals :)
<luisa> ^_^
<noodlesgc> gavin__ yes you can upgrade using the cd but you need the alternate cd
<nonnii> bullgard4, you have to ask someone else for help with those if you need it
<ejer> Ace_NoOne: you can also use ext2/3 there is windows driver, works fine
<^CatMan^> ejer: i didn't think windows can read the ext2/3 file systems
<ejer> with a driver they can, just like linux can read ntfs
<gavin__> noodlesgc_I am on dial-up so I cant download the iso, would I have to install gutsy instead?
<luisa> I'd probably use the FS of the OS I use the most: If Im going to use Win more often, then make the drive NTFS, if using *nix more, then use EXT3.. better benefits, me thinks
<dgjones> ^CatMan^, http://www.fs-driver.org/ lets windows access ext2/3 formatted drives
<sdsheeks> Anyone know of a suitable application to work with Microsoft project files in Linux?
<ejer> ^CatMan^: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<^CatMan^> ejer: well i knew that linux can read the ntfs and fat file systems :)
<ejer> oops
<prince_jammys> Ltlbgr67: if you want to create a launcher icon that runs a command, i think you can do that in Preferences->Menu Editor and add item.  check if that works
<noodlesgc> gavin__ so you just want to upgrade openoffice?
<ejer> good stuff ^CatMan^
<^CatMan^> hmmm... cool
<gavin__> noodlesgc_yes
<^CatMan^> i guess ya learn something new every day, huh?
<Docfxit> How can I enable universe repositories
<Ace_NoOne> ejer: yeah, but I won't always be able to install the drivers on any workstation I'm on
<ejer> Ace_NoOne: there is a reason they use FAT...
<ejer> and it is what you just said
<luisa> Docfxit System>Administration>Software Sources
<Ace_NoOne> ejer: "they"?
<ejer> because you will have to install ntfs-3g on every linux system you want to use it on
<Ace_NoOne> also, the Windows XP system I'm on right now didn't let me choose FAT32
<Neeku> hi
<ejer> Ace_NoOne: people who make external drives
<luisa> Hi Neeku :)
<Ace_NoOne> ejer: this one wasn't formatted (bought the HDD and case separately)
<Neeku> i want to install windows on virtualbox; but it gives this error: fatal: no bootable medium found. system halted.
<Docfxit> luisa » Thanks, I'll try it.
<SpacePilot> Ubuntu 7.10 detects my Autidyg 2 ZS, but no sound is entering my headphones?
<noodlesgc> gavin__ I dont know if that is possible, you may have to download an upgrade from openoffice.org
<ejer> Ace_NoOne: i   dosfstools                      - Utilities to create and check MS-DOS FAT f
<Pici> Neeku: You may want to ask that in #vbox :)
<^CatMan^> Neeku: is the disk ur bootin from bootable?
<Neeku> ^CatMan^: yes
<Ace_NoOne> thanks ejer - I guess I'll try it with NTFS first tho (FAT32 is so ... ancient)
<gavin__> noodlesgc_OK thanks. I will give it a go.
<kostkon> SpacePilot, did you check your volume levels?
<^CatMan^> Ace_NoOne: IF i were gonna run windows, i'd want the fat32 f/s
<ejer> NTFS is pretty old too, that is considered good for a FS :)
<drago> ciao
<Ace_NoOne> ^CatMan^: why
<Ace_NoOne> ejer: but is has restrictions (no files >4 GB IIRC)
<Ace_NoOne> FAT32 that is
<ejer> fat32 is the only one you can plug into mac, linux or windows, and have it work
<Ace_NoOne> Mac - pfui! ;)
<^CatMan^> Ace_NoOne: i prefer fat32 to ntfs, personal choice
 * luisa is wondering how to enable Next/Previous buttons on her Logitech mouse to work with Amarok (shortcut config didnt work) *ponder*  Volume up/down works, why won't those :P
<ejer> and ntfs driver is not rock solid imo
<^CatMan^> but since i'm runnin gutsy, that's not an issue :)
<Rampdog> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC--anyone have any experience with this error at boot-up?
<Ace_NoOne> ejer: how so - any chance of data corruption??
<^CatMan^> and i don't every use any files that are > 4 GB :)
<ejer> Ace_NoOne: sure there is chance I trashed a bunch of files last time I tried
<ejer> but that was a year or so ago
<Ace_NoOne> ejer: well, now you're scaring me
<luisa> Wait, what FS has problems with files over 4gb? O.o
<potato> hello i use ubuntu 7.10 and i want to install windows xp on the same drive ubuntu is on, the whole drive is used for ubuntu how can i go about resizeing the partitions to make windows detect it
<^CatMan^> lol eje, here we go :D
<Trashlord> Hi, my sound card is an EMU 1212m, I have the new ALSA and all it's utilities. The sound card does get detected, and plays sound. Except for when I play music, the pitch has shifted to a higher speed. ie, the music is suddenly faster, could it be because the drive with all my music uses the NTS file system?
<ejer> if you want stability, use a native filesystem to operating system
<ejer> make 2 partitions
<voltage> is it hard to add my login name to the sudoers list?
<Ace_NoOne> :(
<potato> i did but i dont know ware to mount it
<potato> i mounthed it as c windows
<potato> i used the ubuntu live cd to rezice
<^CatMan^> voltage: not at all...
<potato> i couldent get it to wrok...
<sean__> hey
<sean__> can somebody tell me how to install Office2003 wth wine???
<sean__> please
<voltage> excellent ^CatMan^
<^CatMan^> voltage: add ur longin to the /etc/sudoers file :D
<potato> sean got to windehq
<luisa> potato, on live cd, sudo apt-get qtparted, rezise partition to accomodate windows,... install... add windows to grub... Ill post Linky in a lil bit, looking for it
<sean__> WINE is confussing me :s
<potato> winehq
<sean__> ok potato
<ejer> voltage: visudo as root user
<potato> ok
<potato> cool
<prince_jammys> sean__: have you installed any other applications with wine?
<dgjones> sean__, its probably worth joining #winehq for that
<^CatMan^> sean__: if u want an office suite, why not use openoffice? :)
<ltsampros> hello fellow ubuntu ysers
<ejer> voltage: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/
<Docfxit> luisa » What is supposed to be checked in System>Administration>Software Sources to enable universe repositories
<sean__> ^CatMan^, i need certain things for skool lol
<sean__> prince_jammys, no
<voltage> my objective is to be able to remotly add files to my web server
<ejer> like what sean, most things work in OO
<voltage> right now I can only view
<luisa> Doxfxit:  Community maintained Open Source Software (universe)
<prince_jammys> sean_ and you are installing from a cd?
<^CatMan^> sean__: i understand that, but openoffice does everything that ms office will do, and even more ;)
<crush_groove>  My compiz has been working well for months .. out of the blue I am reeiving this error and I have no headers to my pages ( headers = close minimize ect ..and I cant move the pages at all.. http://pastebin.ca/911249
<Docfxit> luisa » Great. Tx.
<luisa> :)
<ltsampros> guys one quick question. i have added packages via apt-get from unofficial repos like ppa.launchpad.net and a coouple of others. Is it possible to remove with an automated way all the packages by these repos? (and leave the original/gutsy 7.10 packages intact)
<mino> !compiz | crush_groove
<ubotu> crush_groove: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kthakore> My gutsy box froze twice (then I had to restart it and it gave me filesystem errors with fsck and a kernel panic)  today where can I find out what went wrong?
<crush_groove> compiz fusion couldnt help me .. but thank you for the reference
<Q_Continuum> Bluetooth issues: Using the GUI, I've gotten the Apple Wireless Keyboard added, but it won't 'connect' so I'm trying command line options, (sudo hidd --search) then typing in the passkey on the keyboard, getting prompted by Ubuntu, entering the key, and then get 'Can't create HID control channel: connection refused'
<prince_jammys> sean__: ?
<mino> crush_groove: why they cant help you? No answer on your question or did they say its a ubuntu related problem?
<potato> <luisa>so after i instal windows ill need to boot to ubuntu and add windows to the boot loader?
<voltage> this is what I have in my sudoers file
<voltage> http://paste.lisp.org/display/56210
<^CatMan^> potato: yup
<naruse> hi, how do i solve the problem that the acpid daemon is eating my cpu, i've searched in the forums without any luck T_T
<potato> mk
<luisa> <potato>:Yes, I believe you could do it from live cd
<potato> ok
<luisa> a google search for "how to edit grub" should tell you how
<potato> alrighty
<potato> ill get to it then thanks bunches
<prince_jammys> !grub | potato
<MasterShrek> !grub
<ubotu> potato: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<luisa> better yet, "how to add windows to grub"
<mino> !acpi | naruse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<potato> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> potato: there's a line in the wiki that addresses that, hang on a sed.
<IndyGunFreak> *sec
<prince_jammys> potato: check that if you are about to install windows
<kthakore> My gutsy box froze twice today where can I find out what went wrong?  (then I had to restart it and it gave me filesystem errors with fsck and a kernel panic)
<potato> ok
<crush_groove> how to save and exit in nano
<luisa> By "recovering" it doesnt mean that ubuntu is broken, it just means that you need to tell your computer how to access it, since Windows will overwrite the MBR
<MasterShrek> crush_groove, ctrl+x
<IndyGunFreak> potato: did you lose grub afgter installing windows, or are you trying to add windows to your grub menu?
<naruse> !acpi ???..if i disable it my wireless stops working :S mino
<bitchisback> does edubuntu has everything and more than ubuntu?
<bitchisback> like restricted driver
<EADG> crush_groove: there are a couple of ways, ctrl+x , Y, enter is one. make sure to read the prompts...to be safe.
<potato> i havent installed windows yet
<potato> im going to
<MasterShrek> bitchisback, just extra software by default, all of which is available to a regular ubuntu install
<Pici> bitchisback: No, it just offers some educational software pre-installed.
<IndyGunFreak> potato: oh ok, so your'e gonna install windows, gotcha....
<Pici> !edubuntu | bitchisback
<ubotu> bitchisback: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<IndyGunFreak> potato: do you have a lot of work done on your Ubuntu install?
<potato> yeah
<potato> well right now i need it for work
 * ^CatMan^ is sleepin: Gone away for now.
<IndyGunFreak> potato: no, i mean, a lot of things that youv'e done customizing your ubuntu desktop?..w hat i'ms aying is, if its a fairly new install, it might be easier to install Windows, let it take over the whole hard drive, then reinstall ubuntu, and use it to partition the drive, etc.
<bitchisback> Pici what about gui
 * luisa resists impulse to pet teh sleeping cat
<potato> well ive installed irc compiz fusion tons of updates
<Pici> !away > Cat_Sleepin (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<potato> its not a fresh intall
<Pici> bitchisback: It uses Gnome I believe.
<IndyGunFreak> potato: well,t hats all stuff that can be reinstalled in a few minutes, you can do as you please, just sayin it might be easier.
<daz31> bazhang:  i can 'restart' then -c for grub command and type halt for shutdown
<potato> so should i plug in a ethernet cord when i reinstall ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do some of you own an eee pc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<bitchisback> Pici what about default wallpaper
<mad_max02> I do
<daz31> checked net i think it is an intel graphics card problem
<IndyGunFreak> potato: well, do you want it to ercognize your internet connection?
<bazhang> #eeepc has the answer there Le-Chuck_ITA and yes I do
<potato> couse i dident last time i just went to boot from hd then got my iwirless card working
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mad_max02: can it boot ubuntu live on sd card?
<potato> it will know the ethernet
<Pici> bitchisback: I have no idea, I've never installed it, perhaps the folks in #edubuntu can tell you
<mysterycool>  i need help getting ubuntu to work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks bazhang coming there
<potato> just wireless
<IndyGunFreak> potato: ok, you can do it however you want i guess.
<mad_max02> Le-Chuck_ITA, you can install ubuntu on it. there is a eeebuntu or something like it
<ejer> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes
<IndyGunFreak> mysterycool: be a bit more specific.
<mad_max02> I have Vista on it coz I gave it to wife
<brobostigon> mysterycool: fire away, what the question??
<Shinji-> !grub | allaert
<ubotu> allaert: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shinji-> !grub > allaert
<mysterycool> brobstigon: well i downlaoded the packages but no idea how to get up apache running with mysql/php :s
<rblst> how can i set my webcam parameters (gamma, colors, etc.) in Ubuntu 7.10?
<mysterycool> ive checked the link i got from here
<brobostigon> mysterycool: can help you there, never used apache
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: did you try the guide?
<ejer> mysterycool: use 'sudo tasksel' tick off LAMP server and hit OK
<brobostigon> cant i mean, sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ejer: thanks do you have some howto to point to me? I started making a fat32 partition on the sd, now I should copy all the files from the iso and then I bet I have to use syslinux but don't know what to pass to it :)
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: what guide?
<mysterycool> :S
<ejer> Le-Chuck_ITA: http://wiki.eeeuser.com has all info
<prince_jammys> !lamp | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mysterycool> checked that one
<ejer> Le-Chuck_ITA: no syslinux, grub
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: can you browse to localhost?
<ltsampros> guys one quick question. i have added packages via apt-get from unofficial repos like ppa.launchpad.net and a coouple of others. Is it possible to remove with an automated way all the packages by these repos? (and leave the original/gutsy 7.10 packages intact)?
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> grub? ejer do you have docs?
<ejer> i just posted your link Le-Chuck_ITA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh sorry :)
<mysterycool> wtf?
<ejer> there are many ways to do it
<mysterycool> prince_jamys: i can browse now :s
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks ejer
<mysterycool> prince_jamys: where can i access phpmyadmin/mysql and my websites
<mysterycool> ?
<ejer> phpmyadmin is not installed by default
<ejer> and you will need to set up your virtual hosts if you have more than one site
<psycholvlan> ok got 1 question
<psycholvlan> what is this Super button that is under settings?
<bascule> ltsampros: synaptics allows that, software sources, untick them
<youngmusi1> Is this a known error? During installation, when writing the partition table, i get the message "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda". I tried this with 3 different sata disks, all new ones.
<cicero_b> secure ftp server in ubuntu -- hard?
<psycholvlan> keeps saying like Super+s or so on
<Pici> psycholvlan: Your 'windows' button
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: good
<ejer> cicero_b: it is installed with ssh
<psycholvlan> the one that opens up the start menu in windows?
<Pici> psycholvlan: Yes
<psycholvlan> ty
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: you many then have to configure mysql.  i have done this, but i dont remember the steps.  then again, maybe it works for you now ...
<cicero_b> ejer: cool -- how can i see if it is running (daemon)?
<prasanna> hey guys, i used to use adobe professional a lot in windows to modify my pdfs
<ejer> youngmusi1: sounds like a problem with disk order
<mysterycool> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ejer> cicero_b: if you installed ssh it starts up when someone connects
<prasanna> is there an alternative i can use for ubuntu?
<mysterycool> ah lol ty anw :p
<cicero_b> ejer: how can i configure it?
<ejer> cicero_b: for what, what do you want to do
<cicero_b> i want to send files to my remove computer from a windows machine (securely)
<youngmusi1> ejer: how do you mean? Disks are ordered automaticly with sata. I can't do anything about it, can i?
<luisa> Ahhh :) Amarok tells me my techno song was released in the year 1408 *giggles*
<ejer> cicero_b: it is already setup, have you tried it? read this for more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol
<cicero_b> so my ftp host is just my ip address?
<rindolf> Hi all.
<ejer> youngmusi1: BIOS lets you re-order disks, and grub doesn't always see them in same order
<luisa> hello rindolf
<ejer> cicero_b: ftp != sftp
<prasanna> anyone know an alternative to adobe pro for ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> luisa: must be that gregorian chant song that was popular a few years back
<rindolf> How do I allow a different user to start X applications in my desktop - permanently?
<ejer> cicero_b: an easy way is to use konqueror, use address 'sftp://youruser@you.ip.add.ress'
<Shinji-> prasanna, pdftk (but it's commandline)
<ejer> prasanna: openoffice will let you export to PDF, so anything you make in there is possibly a PDF
<cicero_b> here is my problem -- i am using dreamweaver on windows and i want to connect to my webserver -- they force ftp, i want to do it securely
<prasanna> well i have pdfs that need to be modified
<ejer> cicero_b: ftp is insecure
<prasanna> lecture notes for class are in pdf format
<luisa> OMG.... I just installed Guild Wars via Wine, it was so easy (click, click done) ... it runs flawlessly.. :O I'm so mad I was ever using Windows xD
<prasanna> so i would use adobe to modify and edit them (add extra notes) and then save and print it when i'm done
<cicero_b> i am not sure what login to use -- standard user accounts for ubuntu? how could i restrict access per sftp user?
<ejer> prasanna: found this http://www.howtoforge.com/editing_pdf_files_pdfedit_ubuntu_feisty
<ejer> cicero_b: you are going to need to read up on ssh and configs... this gets more complex than I can explain in a chat room
<prasanna> k let me check that out
<ejer> cicero_b: the website you need to upload to is not yours, right?
<cicero_b> ejer: it is my website .. .
<ejer> ie you do not control the machine
<cicero_b> both machines sit right next to me -- but one has a web-ip and the other is on my lan
<ejer> cicero_b: if ssh is installed on it and you have a valid user that can login, you are set
<ejer> ok, so do what I said with konqueror you should be fine
<Sliss> cicero_b try using scp
<Ithappens> If i install the xfire plugin deb on pidgeon, is there anything else i should do after the fact? because i wont show up
<ejer> cicero_b: from command line you can also use 'scp thisfile youruser@yourothermachine:/home/youruser/'
<cicero_b> yeah -- oh, that might be a good option -- can i use sshfs to connect to a windows directory -- then it could look like a local drive . . .
<Sliss> 1275 user on an irc is insane
<IndyGunFreak> prasanna: are you using Gutsy?
<cicero_b> would i have to use cygwin or something like that . . .
<ejer> cicero_b: no, not unless the windows machine is running ssh
<Sliss> how can you follow a discussion ;-)
<crush_groove> why when running apt update would pkges be held back ?
<bazhang> quick eyes
<ejer> crush_groove: they would be installed if you used dist-upgrade
<aoupi> how can I get the changelog for a package throug apt?
<crush_groove> ejr .,. current distro is ?
<cicero_b> ejer: should i look into that or is sftp fine . . .
<crush_groove> ejer.. sorry
<ajopaul> aoupi, synaptic
<aoupi> ajopaul: no X
<ejer> cicero_b: sftp is great for transferring to linux machine, the best maybe
<ltsampros> removing the unofficial repositories from sources.list
<tuco_> hi
<tuco_> somebody online?
<ltsampros> DID NOT uninstall the packages installed from them
<ejer> lol tuco_
<ejer> i am here
<ajopaul> aoupi, not sure
<cicero_b> got it
<cicero_b> sweet -- it works
<prasanna> ya pdfedit is nowhere near the functionality of adobe
<ejer> :)
<aoupi> ajopaul: n/m, found it in /usr/share/doc/<package>
<prasanna> was adobe 7.0 able to run with wine?
<sfleury> \join #ejabberd
<Pici> !appdb | prasanna check the appdb
<ubotu> prasanna check the appdb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<IndyGunFreak> !appdb | prasanna
<ejer> doubt it prasanna but maybe with newest changes they made
<ubotu> prasanna: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jermu^> hey guys
<Jermu^> how can i use a hd
<prasanna> !appdb
<Pici> prasanna: Read what ubotu said.
<Jermu^> which ubuntu says i don't have righst to use
<prasanna> :yea
<flipmode> how do i enable mp3 support for k3b??
<prasanna> at the link now
<IndyGunFreak> prasanna: i'm almost positive it works w/  codeweavers, but you'd have to pay for that.
<prasanna> ohh
<Shinji-> prasanna, if you install latest wine it should work
<prasanna> how much?
<IndyGunFreak> prasanna: hmm, i can't remember... http://www.codeweavers.com
<prasanna> 60 bucks :|
<prasanna> i'll pass
<IndyGunFreak> prasanna: i think thats for the pro version. i was thinking it was around $39
<adamb> latest wine will work with adobe.
<prasanna> adobe 7.0?
<prasanna> or latest adobe 8.0
<IndyGunFreak> prasanna: no, Crossover.. its $39
<Boglizk> Photoshop CS2 works, but not CS3
<IndyGunFreak> not 60
<prasanna> ohhhh
<luisa> Aww ;_:
<ejer> prasanna: http://pdftohtml.sourceforge.net/ then edit in openoffice then export back to pdf
<luisa> I don't mind Cinepaint, but it leaves like 10 windows on the taskbar.. >_>
<IndyGunFreak> prasanna: but i bet it will run ok w/ Wine if you try that
<bazhang> will work soon though as google has put huge effort into photoshop working better with wine
<brobostigon> isnt crossover basiclly wine,wine is free crossover is not free??
<ejer> note we don't have those new wine packages yet
<SpacePilot> I installed the msttcorefonts but firefox doesn't seem to be able to find times new roman?
<IndyGunFreak> brobostigon: crossover is far more stable than wine.
<prasanna> well wine's site is acting really weird, Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Too many connections in /home/winehq/opt/appdb/include/query.php on line 82
<prasanna> Database error, please try again soon: Too many connections
<prasanna> so just gonna wait a bit and try again later
<IndyGunFreak> prasanna: yeah, i got the same error.
<frold> What is the best DVD2avi ripping tool?
<brobostigon> IndyGunFreak: i meant, do they use wine in crossover
<IndyGunFreak> frold: i like acidrip and ::dvdrip::
<prasanna> i partitioned my hard drive into two drives, one 15 gigs that contains the ubuntu installation file, while the other serves as a storage drive
<IndyGunFreak> brobostigon: i think so.., not 100% sure though.. been a while since i used it.
<cicero_b> is there a good unix2dos dos2unix on ubuntu?
<prasanna> is there anyway i could get that drive permanently mounted? i'm having to mount it manually each time i reboot
<brobostigon> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Docfxit> When I run apt-get Update I am getting a bunch of Could not resolve messages.
<ZeroA4> prasanna, yes, you need to create a line for it on /etc/fstab
<mykorrhiza> Hello I have a problem with the cd-drive on my laptop, I cant mount anything. But in recovery mode it works but not the automounting.
<jonasbjork> Docfxit: could not resolve usually is DNS-problems
<prasanna> is there a command? last time i tried to create the command i messed up my system, forced to format
<IndyGunFreak> Docfxit: well why is it saying it can';t resovle them?
<frold> IndyGunFreak: does one of them support ripping to divx or xvid?
<IndyGunFreak> frold: not really sure, i always rip to AVI, and they come out really good.
<hemai> where can I downlaod the code for ubuntu ltsp
<IndyGunFreak> hemai: the code?
<jonasbjork> hemai: sourcecode?
<jonasbjork> hemai: or just "LTSP" ?
<jonasbjork> hemai: :)
<Pici> !ltsp | hemai
<ubotu> hemai: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<brobostigon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver
<IndyGunFreak> considering its only gonna be the long term version for about another 2mo, i'd just use Gutsy...
<ejer> frold: avi is just a container for both divx and xvid
<hemai> IndyGunFreak, yes the source code
<IndyGunFreak> hemai: have fun finding that.
<jonasbjork> hemai: apt-get source package-name
<wilsonr> We're trying to get a Thinkpad T61 running Ubuntu to play nice with the LAN... Is it just us, or is this NetoworkManager thing flakey?
<hemai> jonasbjork, with apt-get source command
<ejer> hemai: http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/DownLoads#Ltsp_5_on_Other_distributions
<hemai> jonasbjork, I am seeking exact link
<jonasbjork> hemai: apt-get source ltsp-server-standalone
<jonasbjork> maybe
<bogusmips> does anyone know where SMB shares are mounted by default in Ubuntu?
<bogusmips> I mean, where in the filesystem can I find them?
<Pici> bogusmips: If you are referring to how Gnome 'mounts' them, they arent really mounted.
<wilsonr> bogusmips, try /mnt
<erUSUL> !samba
<Docfxit> IndyGunFreak » Tx. I think I found the problem
<wilsonr> Just a thought. I don't really know.
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bogusmips> Pici: I want to copy something from a smb share to a local folder, through the command line
<rindolf> Found it! http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266443.html
<ejer> bogusmips: you need to mount the windows share first
<mysterycool> i installed lamp but i have no idea how to create a website folder. i mean a new folder that my websites are in. help plz?
<artti> How i can create folder via terminal?
<ejer> artti: mkdir
<SpacePilot> Ok, anyone feel like helping me with a Audigy 2 ZS related problem? Ubuntu 7.10 detects the card, but no sound at all.
<hooxin> hello
<mysterycool> i installed lamp but i have no idea how to create a website folder. i mean a new folder that my websites are in. help plz?
<psycholvlan> how do I get the flying windows screen saver for compiz-fusion?
<ejer> SpacePilot: have you gone through sound troubleshooting steps?
<ejer> SpacePilot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mysterycool> help with lamp plz
<ejer> mysterycool: your sites are by default in /var/www
<mysterycool> ejer: err, where? :s
<bogusmips> ejer: so what appears in Gnome isn' t really mounted?
<Jouva> artti: and "mkdir -p" if you wish to make sub folders at the same time. So if you have /home/artti and want to make a /home/artti/foo and below that make /home/artti/foo/bar, just do mkdir -p /home/artti/foo/bar
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: browse to the directory the ejer said
<ejer> bogusmips: no
<mysterycool> :o
<hooxin> under ubuntu,how to use wireless??
<ejer> bogusmips: as someone posted - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mysterycool> omg lol i am stupid :p
<mysterycool> thanks guys ;)
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: place an index.html there and see
<mykorrhiza> Someone plz help me with my cd drive.
<mysterycool> lol its mr again.
<mysterycool> *me
<IndyGunFreak> mykorrhiza: well, we aren't mind readers, so unless you tell us the problem, we won't be able to try and help
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: when you are browsing to "localhost" you are looking at the folder /var/www
<source_code> when I open any pages or apps I have no control over where or how they open .I cant resize or move them
<mysterycool> in /var/www it wont let me create a new folder :S
<Jouva> mysterycool: do you have permissions to?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: folder is owned by root, you must use sudo
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: and how i do that? :p
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: if you are doing it from gui i guess you would have to do gksudo nautilus
<Jouva> mysterycool: sudo command_here
<mykorrhiza> The cd drive only works in recovery mode and only if I mount it manually
<mysterycool> jouva: i know its sudo command but i dont know the command -_-
<mysterycool> xD
<ejer> mysterycool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnInstalling/ApacheOnLinux?highlight=(apache)
<Jouva> mysterycool: sudo mkdir directory
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: or you could sudo cp /path/to/your/file /var/www (will copy the file)
<Jouva> or whatever
<Jouva> Although
<Jouva> Hmmm
<Jouva> mysterycool: you wanted to make a directory or copy a file through nautilus I assume?
<mysterycool> jouva: make directory
<bogusmips> ejer: you see, I'm trying to copy a file from a SMB share to my local HD, and I'm using Ubuntu Live CD. For some reason the GUI says I don't have writing permissions on the HD, so I wanted to try some command with 'sudo'
<Jouva> mysterycool: But you want to do this through nautilus right?
<mysterycool> jouva: and now that i want to create something.php how i do that?
<Jouva> mysterycool: Answer my question first and I can answer yours :) Terminal or nautilus?
<ejer> bogusmips: same deal, mount the share, then sudo cp xxx xxx
<mysterycool> jouva: terminal
<Jouva> Oh
<jimmygoon_> How do I set up ubuntu->ubuntu sharing?
<Jouva> sudo mkdir /var/www/directory
<bogusmips> ejer: but ubuntu live doesn't have 'smbmount'
<Jouva> sudo nano -w /var/www/directory/something.php
<Jouva> (-w avoids word wrap)
<ejer> bogusmips: aptitude install smbfs
<Pici> bogusmips: then use mount -t smbfs
<OpenMania902> hi .... I Need help for a wireless driver for my flybook
<ejer> jimmygoon: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<psycholvlan> what's the plugin for the flying windows screensaver?
<jimmygoon> ejer, thank
<ejer> psycholvlan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Windows ? this one?
<frold> ejer:  container you say? but divx doesnt take as much mb as avi?
<OpenMania902> I need help
<Plight> pidgin's download rate for file transfer's sucks, I can upload and it's as if i have a reasonable connection, but when d/lng (you know the important part) it's like i'm using dial-up.  Is there anything I can do?
<ejer> frold: divx is avi
<ejer> and vice versa
<geekahedron> how can i change the locations in my "Places" menu?
<OpenMania902> for the Prism3 driver
<psycholvlan> no the one that takes the windows you have open and has them flying around
<psycholvlan> saw it on a youtube video
<ejer> Plight: don't use a chat app for file transfers? ;0)
<SpacePilot> Nice. The trioubleshoot guide made the computer crash.
<Jouva> prince_jammys: BTW, check out nautilus-gksu, which helps do what you suggested (running nautilus with gksu) as a plugin feature of nautilus
<Plight> I don't have much choice right now, though, what do you suggest?
<ejer> psycholvlan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611719
<prince_jammys> Jouva: ah, i thought just gksudo nautilus
<ejer> Plight: http://drop.io/ is decent
<dr3k> nect
<IndyGunFreak> prince_jammys: thats pretty much all you need to do
<mysterycool> jouva: i did what u said and it didnt create the file. instead something changed in the terminal and it has some new commands like ^K copy ^G for help but none is working :s help plz
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | prince_jammys
<ubotu> prince_jammys: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<prince_jammys> right
<prince_jammys> was a tip to someone else
<Jouva> mysterycool: It's an editor. I assume you said "creating" as in you want to start typing and editing
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<crush_groove> cannot move nor resize any app or window that I open any suggestions ?
<psycholvlan> ty ejer
<prince_jammys> im a kdesudo kind of guy :)
<mysterycool> jouva: i mean creating the something.php then editing it via the Text Editor -_-
<IndyGunFreak> crush_groove: turn compiz off, see if that helps
<crush_groove> IndyGunFreak,  I completely removed it
<IndyGunFreak> crush_groove: turn desktop effects off.
<IndyGunFreak> system/prefs/appearance/DE tab
<flipmode> how do i enable mp3 support for k3b??
<Jouva> mysterycool: nano _is_ a text editor :) You were approaching this the wrong way. Did you just want to do stuff through nautilus to make the directory and create the file in the end?
<jpatrick> flipmode: install libk3b2-mp3
<mysterycool> jouva: all i want is to create the something.php then go to the directory it was created in -> right click -> Open with text editor >.>
<Pici> mysterycool: Navigate to /var/www/ in Nautilus then
<crush_groove> IndyGunFreak,  there is nothing there ..its very much like what you would see in a windows setup .. I have "none" set for dt
<flipmode> jpatrick: thank you sir.
<IndyGunFreak> crush_groove: have you trid restarting X?...
<mid5> Hi morning, anyone know some like google desktop for ubuntu?, I installed kat but i don't like, it has some errors
<crush_groove> IndyGunFreak,  yes
<mysterycool> aaah wtf is going on??
<IndyGunFreak> crush_groove: hmm, i really don't know, thats almost always a compiz/desktop effects issue.
<Jouva> mysterycool: Ok answer me this :)
<mysterycool> how i just create a simple file via the terminal??
<crush_groove> as I thought
<mysterycool> \
<mysterycool>  
<Jouva> mysterycool: First, hit ctrl-x to exit out ot nano
<TurtleOfDoom> mysterycool: nano filename.txt
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: you want to create a php script and save it correct?
<Jouva> TurtleOfDoom: No don't go there :) Trust me he didn't want that
<mysterycool> yes and then being able to open it by the Text Editor
<Jouva> mysterycool
<Jouva> I've got you :)
<mysterycool> ?
<Jouva> Just listen to me for 2 minutes ok?
<mysterycool> ok
<Jouva> mysterycool: First, Ctrl-X to close nano.
<mysterycool> closed it already
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: sudo nano /var/www/script_name.php   and then ctrl-x to save your changes
<mysterycool> and the damn file that was created cannot be deleted! :@
<wilsonr> I'm having trouble with my networking.  ifconfig shows "eth0:avah".  What is that?
<crush_groove> I may need to reinstall
<Jouva> mysterycool! Hold on! Shush!
<mysterycool> k
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: everything you create in that folder has to be edited as superuser
<SpacePilot> Easiest way to get Firefox to look like Firefox under windows? Right now it looks like shit? :S
<Jouva> prince_jammys: I'm going to fix that for him ;)
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: you cannot edit/delete/add files to that folder as normal user
<Jouva> prince_jammys: Shhh, I'm going to fix that for him ;)
<prince_jammys> Jouva: change permissions on /var/www?
<Jouva> Don't confuse him anymore
<Jouva> prince_jammys: He wanted a sub directory.
<artti> Having another problem. How i change folder permissions/owner? Should i log in as root?
<Jouva> So the SUB directory will be like that. PLus I'll tell him about nautilus-gksu
<Adyeths> Whats the trick to making compiz-fusion automatically load when rebooting ubuntu? I already tried repeatedly changing the settings in the Appearance dialog but it doesn't seem to keep them.
<Slart> artti: never log in as root.. use sudo
<prince_jammys> artti: no
<higgylm> --compiz replace
<Slart> !sudo  | artti
<ubotu> artti: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jouva> mysterycool: Ok. You told me you wanted to do this in the TERMINAL. Not in the GUI. I don't know why you said you needed to use the terminal
<mysterycool> jouva: i wanted to use the terminal to CREATE the file. i want to edit it in gui
<Jouva> mysterycool: WHy did you need to create it in the terminal?
<artti> ubotu, but how i change folder owner?
<Slart> artti: chown changes ownership
<mysterycool> jouva: just wanna learn how to get along with unix commands ;)
<ejer> mysterycool: sudo touch/var/www/yourfile.php && gksudo gedit /var/www/yourfile.php
<TurtleOfDoom> artti: ubotu is a bot
<Slart> artti: and chmod changes permissions..
<ejer> woops mysterycool space after touch
<mysterycool> :p
<Slart> artti: so.. to change owner of a file that belongs to root you use sudo chown bla bla bla .. check the man page for the bla bla bla stuff.. I don't know it by heart =)
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: linuxcommand.org
<Jouva> mysterycool: Oh. Well then I'll tell you how it all works :) But FYI, nano is a text-based text editor. All of those commands at the bottom are ways of writing, searching, etc. "^O" means Ctrl-O which is a way of writing the file.
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: really, you want to get acquainted with a tutorial
<rastapopulus> hello! can somebody help me with vpnc?
<higgylm> Adyeths, System > Preferences > Sessoins > Add > command = compiz --replace
<Jouva> But to simply CREATE an empty file and nothing else, you can do that a few ways, but the most common is using "touch"
<Slart> vpnc? not vnc?
<massisimo> hmm, how can i get flash to work, i have installed it but it wont work : / . please someone help me!!
<Jouva>  err
<Jigs> need help hello there.... how to execute windows system inside ubuntu system?
<luisa> The whole OS or just an application?
<Slart> Jigs: virtualbox or qemu.. try !vm
<Adyeths> thank you higgylm
<Polarina> How do I take a screenshot in Xubuntu? I'm trying to instruct a friend of mine through instant text messaging without access to a Xubuntu installation.
<USN1520> OK so the dpkg was cool, but if you have no internet connection you cannot apt-get
<geekahedron> how do i change it so i don't have to manually `modprobe ndiswrapper` every time i reboot, for my wireless to work
<Jouva> mysterycool: To simply CREATE an empty file and nothing else, you can do that a few ways, but the most common is using "touch". "touch" is a command that's used to update an existing file's date/time stamp (i.e.: you touched it but didn't change its contents) but a side affect is that it creates the file if it doesn't exist.
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: in that site you will learn basic commands for browsing your file system, copying files, etc.
<mysterycool> jigs: use emulator such as qemu or virtual machine or vmware
<rastapopulus> Slart: vpnc
<mysterycool> !qemu | jigs
<ubotu> jigs: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Slart> massisimo: noone will be able to answer a question like that.. describe why you feel it's not working.. are there errormessages.. have you tried googling for those error messages.. how did you install it? etc etc
<Jigs> ok tnx guys
<gatestone> Is anyone willing to test Skype video?
<gatestone> This is my Skype nick, too. Try calling now.
<gatestone> I think this works, and Skype actually recognizes my MS webcam.
<gatestone> So Skype video with MS webcam...on Linux ;-)
<gatestone> But I must say that microphone settings and the ALSA mixer are really hard to understand.
<Slart> !enter | gatestone
<ubotu> gatestone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jouva> mysterycool: HOWEVER you'd still run into issues with permissions because the files (in this case) needed to be created with sudo due to the permissions on /var/www and therefore you have one of three things you must do.
<danand_> Jigs - I use virtual box for running a number of OS's in ubuntu. Never tried Windows though! I've found it very easy to use and set up :)
<Jouva> mysterycool: 1) chown the directory and/or file 2) gksudo gedit 3) Install the nautilus-gksu package so that you can open any folder as an admin via gksudo automatically
<aDocuhe> what is the integral of (e^x - e^-x)/2 dx?
<Slart> !ot | aDocuhe
<gatestone> Can anyne explain me why my front mic is constantly capturing and a hiss comes out of my laptop speakers, if I set up the volume a feedback starts screaming?
<ubotu> aDocuhe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> aDocuhe: Try #math
<aDocuhe> Pici, thanks
<geekahedron> when i reboot, i have to open terminal and `sudo modprobe ndiswrapper` for the wireless connection to even show up, then i have to open network properties and change settings until it is "updating netowrk configuration" before it actually works. and i cannot get it to work in roaming mode at all, i need to enter a manual essid every time.
<Jouva> ...oh I thought his name said "a douche" til I re-read it for the 5th time.
<rastapopulus> "can't initialise tunnel interface: Device or resource busy" what can i do?
<mysterycool> :p
<ejer> geekahedron: you could try adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<rastapopulus> "vpnc-connect: can't initialise tunnel interface: Device or resource busy" what can i do?
<W8TAH> ive a video file that came to me in a bunch of parts --- im using cat to put it back together (its an AVI) however one part is missing, and i want it to just skip that part and continue when it plays back, howerver it always fails -- is there a remedy?
<ejer> W8TAH: after cat-ing them, run mencoder -forceidx ......
<W8TAH> ejer, thanks!
<Jouva> mysterycool: One of those will work. But yeah. The reason I told you to use nano was I figured you wanted to start typing in the command line. touch lets you simply create the file. Also works with something like...
<Jouva> echo > file.txt
<Slart> W8TAH: I think you might have to reindex the file.. or whatever it's called.. try opening it with vlc, sometimes it offers to do those things
<gatestone> Is there anyone a readable explanation of all the zillion "devices" that ALSA lets me to "mix". Which ones do I really have to use, with a laptop with no external audio gear?
<ejer> W8TAH: try using avidemux, really cool app for this
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: did you add ndiswrapper to modprobe?.. thats the only thing i can think of.
<W8TAH> oh - ok
<ejer> W8TAH: but your way is cooler, just a good app for future
<Polarina> How do I take a screenshot in Xubuntu? I'm trying to instruct a friend of mine through instant text messaging without access to a Xubuntu installation.
<mysterycool> jouva: ok to sum up everything, how i just create (touch) the file as root?
<ejer> mysterycool: sudo touch /var/www/yourfile.php
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: where do i do that?
<ejer> Polarina: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553015
<ejer> Polarina: print screen, then paste in gfx app
<Slart> Polarina: I think print screen works
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: not really sure, but i seem to remember needing to do that, its usually in most instructions though to do it.
<Jouva> mysterycool: Exactly what ejer said... BUT you can't open it with gedit unless you run gedit as root. Hence you need one of the three options I mentioned above.
<ejer> mysterycool: sudo touch /var/www/yourfile.php && gksudo gedit /var/www/yourfile.php :)
<Jigs> ok guys tnx for the info... gtg
<gatestone> Polarina: you shoul also have Applications -> Accessories -> Take screenshot
<rastapopulus> no one there who can help configure vpnc?
<Jouva> ejer: he's new to the command line so I'm helping him in one of three ways
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: i know how to blacklist something, i don't know that i've ever seen how to manually *add* something, other than the /etc/modules file if that's what you mean
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: i meant modules, not modprobe, sorry
<ejer> Jouva: gotcha, but that is the command he wants I think
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak: should i enter the line as "ndiswrapper" or "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<danand_> geekahedron - just add the line ndiswrapper to /etc/modules - this should then load that module at boot time
<mysterycool> ok unix can get complicated :p
<Jouva> ejer: Yeah but I was going to suggest making the file and/or directory owned by him, doing what you suggested, OR pointing him to nautilus-gksu so he can just open the directory with nautilus as super user
<IndyGunFreak> geekahedron: i told you i realy don't know, i just remember reading it, look at danand_'s comment
<danand_> geekahedron, IndyGunFreak - Bit late :)
<Tristan_> I am having trouble with wireless network on a fresh 7.1 install on a hp pavillion notebook (broadcom 4311 wireless chip)
<ejer> Jouva: that won't work well with apache
<Jouva> mysterycool: No, you're just trying to mix the command line and GUI too much :) Use one or the other for the majority of your work, not both at the same time :)
<danand_> geekahedron - no just as ndiswrapper
<Tristan_> I recompiled ndiswrapper and the light is showing the device is working
<mysterycool> jouva: now that i created the file how can i give with a sudo command to myself permissions so i wont have to do the sudo everytime?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: to do anything as root from the command line you do    sudo  <your command>   to run non command line apps as root,  you do gksudo  <name of app, eg gedit> in a terminal and it will open the app as root.
<aoupi> mysterycool: what you really want to do is edit/create a php script in /var/www? all you need to do is run gksu gedit and save it in /var/www
<geekahedron> danand_, IndyGunFreak: okay, i'll see if the rest of it works when ndiswrapper is loaded at boot time
<Tristan_> geekahedron, you are using ndiswrapper for wireless too ?
<tux_> iam installing ubuntu 7.10 now on my new laptop.. how long shall it stand on detecting hardware pleas wait.. 15min now
<danand_> geekahedron - luck!
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: not recommended
<geekahedron> Tristan_: that's all i'm using it for atm
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: y?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: if you want to run a server, leave it owned by root
<Tristan_> geekahedron, working or no ?
<mysterycool> k
<Tristan_> sorry just stepped in
<Jouva> mysterycool: You shouldn't. You really shouldn't try to get around sudo. HOWEVER this is where nautilus-gksu comes in.
<TrapperDave> Can anyone help me get Compiz running again?
<mexle> <<----geht mal gassii
<youngmusi1> got a strange problem here. Yesterday evening my system suddenly refused to boot. I started from the rescue cd and more than half of my raid partitions were gone. I tried to reinstall today and got stuck on the message "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda". (with the partitioner) I thought the disk would be broken, but i tried 3 different new disks now, and all give the same error. Any ideas?
<Tristan_> geekahedron, having trouble with same thing I am guessing
<mamo> hallo
<geekahedron> Tristan_: yes, it's working, for the most part .. now i just want to get it going as "roaming" so i don't have to manually enter the essid
<Cew27> hey every one does anybody know how effective the wipe nautilus script is
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: if this is a big nuisance, create the files as you normally would and then copy them to /var/www as root
<mamo> kimse yohmi
<ejer> youngmusi1: if you want to troubleshoot, unplug all drives but target drive
<aoupi> Cew27: I recommend you use encryption for secret stuff
<Tristan_> geekahedron, and the network settings dialog is working for you ?
<Tristan_> geekahedron, and the network settings dialog is working for you ?
<geekahedron> IndyGunFreak, danand_: it did initialize properly at startup now, with my saved essid, thanks. the "roaming" wireless is a different issue
<Tristan_> oops
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Cew27> aoupi: wow this is awkward talking about this, anyhoo is it sucre using hte wipe script
<Jouva> mysterycool: If you simply want to use the GUI to make changes to a directory or file that's owned by another user (including root), then you can install nautilus-gksu as a plugin for nautilus so that you only have to right click the directory and choose "Open as administrator" and then you have full permissions. What prince_jammys also works for less hastle with this particular instance.
<sdsheeks> anyone here been able to get outlook 2003 to work with crossover?
<ejer> Cew27: have a link to this script?
<youngmusi1> ejer: ok, iĺl try that. btw, my bios had nothing to change drive order
<Trashlord> brb, reboot
<ejer> youngmusi1: u r using onboard sata?
<geekahedron> Tristan_: once i installed the drivers and activated ndiswrapper, i got my wireless to show up in the network settings box, yes. i had to turn off roaming mode and enter my network's essid before it would actually connect, though
<aoupi> Cew27: http://abaababa.ouvaton.org/wipe/wipe.1.html see important warning section
<youngmusi1> ejer: yes
<Tristan_> hmmm, I got the driver seems to be working, detects networks, just cant authenticate password :-/
<ejer> youngmusi1: you should def have drive order somewhere
<Tristan_> geekahedron, aha, using dhcp and what authentication type ?
<aoupi> Cew27: "Wiping over NFS or over a journalling filesystem (ReiserFS etc.) will most probably not work" that part in particular, since I assume you use either ReiserFS or ext3, both being journaled
<aoupi> Cew27: soo encryption is the way to go
<ejer> aoupi: how do you know it is this script he means
<Tristan_> geekahedron, maybe I will have the same situation ;-)
<aoupi> ejer: because the nautilus wipe scirpt is just a frontend for wipe
<Tristan_> geekahedron, which laptop you have ?
<geekahedron> Tristan_: mine has no password so i don't know. i have it set as 'wpa personal' with blank password, using dhcp
<Cew27> aoupi: thats it will it work with ubunt
<ejer> aoupi: k i don't know the nautilus one
<geekahedron> Tristan_: it's a dell d630
<Tristan_> ah
<Tristan_> ok
<mysterycool> ok thanks guys
<mysterycool> btw, one last thing. how do i create a new databse in mysql?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: as an aside to all this, the thing is that you are trying to learn many things at the same time. you want to learn 1) basic shell commands,  2) unix permissions 3) how to run a server.  i recommend that you read tutorials for each in that order, and it wont be as annoying
<Tristan_> geekahedron, you know what chip ? (broadcom here)
<ejer> mysterycool: mysqladmin is one way
<mysterycool> ejer: i am in there
<youngmusi1> ejer: no. It's just listing 4 sata slots. The first one contains my disk, the other 3 are empty. And i can change IDE mode and such.
<mysterycool> ejer: but cant see any option for create databse :S
<mysterycool> ?
<Cew27> anybody know of a good program/bootable cd that will wipe my hardrive fully
<ejer> mysterycool: http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/mysql-cheatsheet.html
<geekahedron> Tristan_: it's a broadcom bcm94311mcg mini-pci
<iTF|Prometheus> Hey guys - if someone could help me it would be great. Im a bit of a ubuntu noob. I'm running XUbuntu7.10. myproblem is a delay on boot.I get a dma timeout on hda. I have added ide=nodma to the end of my kernel bootline. but still i get a dma timeout, which causes quite a big boot delay - is there another way, or something else i have to do to fix this??? many thanks
<Tristan_> geekahedron, Ill give her another go, but I have to boot up ubuntu
<ejer> Cew27: DBAN
<Tristan_> geekahedron, ah same chip exactly
<EADG> Cew27: dd or wipe will
<Tristan_> geekahedron, brb
<k4k> Anyone have a kernel recommendation for use with a Pentium 3 system? It says I'm using the generic i686 kernel, is there one more optimized for a P3 or did it use the right one from the start?
<Cew27> EADG: wipe isnt effective on ubuntu thaugh
<geekahedron> Tristan_: if you download the windows driver from dell and unzip the .exe you should be able to load the .inf from there
<aoupi> Cew27: you can do it from the ubuntu livecd, just run "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1" replace sda1 with the partition you want wiped
<ejer> k4k: generic is for pretty much everything
<aoupi> Cew27: that will erase EVERYTHING on that partition
<Cew27> ejer: it needs to be the best free one, im sending my laptop to get repaired and it had less than legit software on it
<ejer> Cew27: I don't recommend bad stuff, look at reviews of DBAN
<youngmusi1> ejer: just started with only one disk (and the dvd player of course) and still got the same error.
<Tristan_> geekahedron, yes I got that far, and can detect the networks and all
<ejer> Cew27: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<Tristan_> geekahedron, just havent authenticated :-/
<ejer> youngmusi1: soyou could skip installing grub, then try to manually install it...
<DRebellion> Cew27, you want to scramble a drive?  sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/hd
<geekahedron> Tristan_: after you change the auth settings, make sure the dialog comes up "configuring network connection"
<ejer> that is not hard to undo
<mino> hi :) if i put in my headset the sound is still on the boxes of my laptop :( does i need alsa mixer to fix that or something else?
<KEB1> can you see from wich state i am? im testint tor...
<youngmusi1> ejer:  no no, this is much earlier, while i'm trying to partition the disk.
<geekahedron> Tristan_: i found that i made changes and nothing happened sometimes
<Cew27> DRebellion: it just needs to erare it all so i can re-install windows before i send it back and dont have to fear them finding cracked software
<Tristan_> geekahedron, yes seen it, ok Im going under, if Im back in ubuntu its a good sign
<Tristan_> ah yes
<geekahedron> Tristan_: gl
<Tristan_> you need to check and uncheck the box
<ejer> youngmusi1: what version you using of ubuntu
<iTF|Prometheus> KEB1, AliceDSL isp in germany?
<aoupi> Cew27: they wont care about cracked software if that is all you are hiding
<the_empty> Trying to ssh to some boxes I am getting "buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0" all of a sudden... anyone seen this? google is not brimming with helpfulness this morning
<youngmusi1> ubuntu-studio 7.10 (tried 64 bit as well as 32 bit)
<Cew27> aoupi: *shifty look*
<iTF|Prometheus> Cew27, Who you sending it to - I used to work for HP and dell...They have no rights to check any software on the hdd - nor do they have any authority.. Plus - Most wont check
<aoupi> Cew27: and even if they do it will be enough with just normal delete
<EADG> Cew27: Sorry, had a phone call. I have wipe running as an rm alias, so your saying it's not wiping out the file, or not all instances of the file becuase of the journaled FS?
<Cew27> aoupi: im also selling an external hdd wich had a text file on it with log ins for many sites how can i wipe this? will boot and nuke be ok
<eQualizer> My ubuntu offers remote login. How do I get local login screen back?
<iTF|Prometheus> Cew27, They dont check for stuff like that - its simply a case of them repairing your laptop as quickly as possible.. your data is your business
<aoupi> Cew27: selling your HD, yes then you really should wipe it clean
<youngmusi1> ejer: ubuntu-studio 7.10 (tried 64 bit as well as 32 bit)
<Cew27> aoupi: will boot and nuke be ok
<ejer> doesn't matter why he wants to nuke it, DBAN or many others will work fine
<aoupi> Cew27: that DBAN thing ejer recommended looks good
<aoupi> Cew27: how do you mean nuke?
<Cew27> aoupi: that dban
<ejer> nuke = destroy
<sergio_> hi does someone know how can I configure gnome to have different wallpapers on desktops at the same time???
<aoupi> Cew27: I've never used DBAN soo I don't know how it works
<VvWolverinevV> hi i am having trouble with sound in WoW via wine, i have read all of the ubuntu documentation and tried everything i read... sitll no sound, can anyone help me?
<ejer> youngmusi1: i don't see a reason for this... you may want to try wiping disk completely first...
<sdsheeks> WoW isn't healthy :)
 * sdsheeks hides
<iTF|Prometheus> lol
<higgylm> sergio_, right click on desktop > apearances
<k4k> I just got an error saying " W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" "E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/" "E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened" wtf is that?
<aoupi> Cew27: but in the future I recommend you encrypt personal/secret things soo you don't have to worry
<ejer> read this about DBAN http://www.linux.com/feature/48092
<VvWolverinevV> haha i know sdsheeks, but neither is linux :P
<youngmusi1> ejer: well, it's new disk. I don't get this at all. But thanks for the help.
<EADG> aoupi: I should have address this to you... I have wipe running as an rm alias, so your saying it's not wiping out the file, or not all instances of the  file becuase of the journaled FS?
<sdsheeks> VvWolverinevV: :)
<sdsheeks> VvWolverinevV: I was addicted to Lineage II almost got a divorce over it.
<iTF|Prometheus> anyone know how to stop a dma timeout error causing boot delays??? i have appended ide=nodma to the end of my kernel line in menu.lst
<aoupi> EADG: it's not wiping the file, according to the wipe man page wipe doesn't work on journaled filesystems
<Cew27> aoupi: thaks for all the help people!
<sergio_> higgylm: yes but... for example if I have the beryl cube when I rotate I want to have in each desktop a different wallpaper
<aoupi> Cew27: you're welcome
<danand_> k4k - are you root? if you are check you don't have any other instances of apt/synaptics etc running
<ejer> iTF|Prometheus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331515 maybe ?
<luisa> How to make Choose a Profile window show up when I launch Firefox?
<EADG> aoupi: Thanks for the heads up, better take a look at dban...
<iTF|Prometheus> ejer, I'll take a look - thanks
<DrOwl> luisa, try firefox -P
<aoupi> EADG: :)
<S4nt4> hello, I need help with gmd: it s locked on a screen resolution ignoring what I change into xorg.conf...
<DRebellion> luisa, perhaps: firefox -ProfileManager
<ejer> EADG: DBAN is for totally destroying ALL data on a disk
<EADG> Oh, dban is Boot And Nuke... not what I'm need.
<ejer> not certain files
<ejer> encrypt them using encfs
<c1|freaky> is there any tool with which u can see the changes of a directory since the last run of the program?
<luisa> Did work, thanks DRebellion
<DRebellion> EADG, have you considered dd if=/dev/random of=arg1 or so?
<karen> hi
<EADG> ejer: Ya, I see that on the link you posted, I just need something to zap files when I delete 'em
<danand_> k4k - that usually happens when you are not root or you try to use more than one package to install software. Apt prevents this by using a lock file in /var/lib/apt i think.
<mino> hi i just plugin my headset, the sound of the boxes is still there and also on the headset :/ but i want only sound on my headset... already checked the mixer no option to turn boxes off
<EADG> DRebellion: I had awhile ago, but thought wipe was a better alternative.
<ejer> EADG: depends how securely you want to do it
<ejer> but nothing is as good as encrypting
<sdsheeks> EADG: I use truecrypt for sensitive stuff.
<ejer> nor as easy/fast
<DRebellion> EADG, stick it inside a for loop then
<mkrufky> who handles those cd requests on shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<EADG> DRebellion: how would I set that up to delete one file?
<aoupi> EADG: I think the alternate install CD supports encrypting the root drive from the start (I've never tired it though)
<erUSUL> mkrufky: canonical
<DRebellion> EADG, put it in a script
<mysterycool> how can i login to mysqladmin as another user?
<mysterycool> mysqladmin -u username ?
<DRebellion> mysterycool, have you tried mysqladmin -u username?
<mysterycool> yes
<vbabiy> mysterycool: it asks you for your useranem
<mkrufky> i regularly order those cd's because i am handing them out to people, converting them into linux users .....    i am a contributor to the linux kernel, and they usually approve my requests.....  my latest request was NOT approved -- how do I find out why?
<EADG> DRebellion: My scripting abilityies are fail :) But I'll look into it this afternoon... gimme something to do.
<mkrufky> erUSUL: ^
<norml_advocate> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vbabiy> wait is mysqladmin the gui tool
<k4k> danand_: I did sudo apt-get remove opera...so I should have been root
<S4nt4> how to change gdm resolution when it ignores xorg.conf ?
<EADG> ... same goes for spelling.
<prince_jammys> k4k: still the same error, after closing other apts, synaptic, etc?
<vbabiy> S4nt4: I had the same issue I never got ti resolved.
<k4k> prince_jammys: I don't use synaptic, I am in fluxbox I suppose I could try though
<mysterycool> how can i login to mysqladmin as another user?
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | k4k
<S4nt4> vbabiy, damn...what did you do then ?
<Donkey718666> i need help
<vbabiy> S4nt4: just live with it
<Docfxit> I have x11vnc installed. How can I start the server without re-booting Ubuntu?
<k4k> prince_jammys: when I open synaptic I get this message
<k4k> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<vbabiy> mysterycool: is this the gui tool
<k4k> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<k4k> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<k4k> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<FloodBot2> k4k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | k4k
<ubotu> k4k: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<S4nt4> vbabiy, impossible. gdm is locked into a resolution my screen does not support.... blank screen !!
<ejer> EADG: that is still not securely deleted using /dev/random on journaled filesystems
<underwatercow> Is there any major benefit to using an alternate install CD to do a basic install and add things manually?
<mysterycool> vbabiy: no
<DrOwl> Can any one help with trying to get (compiz) Visual Effects working... when i try enable them i just get a message saying "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"
<norml_advocate> will someone look over this terminal stuff and tell me if it will work in gutsy.  It is supposed to give me access to levels.  So I can boot into a terminal and move into the gnome with a command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56765/plain/
<vbabiy> S4nt4: o mine was just larger then it should be
<DRebellion> underwatercow, i think you mean the minimal install
<S4nt4> vbabiy, lucky you !
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: well, if you have a system w/ low resources, alt. install cd is good.
<pablo889> hi
<S4nt4> vbabiy, you have an ati card ?
<pablo889> can somebody help me with my internet?
<underwatercow> DRebellion: Is that the only reason you would want to?
<mosomaci> Good evening
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: minimal install cd is different from alt. install.
<EADG> ejer: scrolling up to hunt for cmd... sec
<vbabiy> S4nt4: did
<k4k> prince_jammys: when I run that command I get this
<k4k> dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<vbabiy> mysterycool: check out the man pages
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: I thought a minimal install was done from the alt.
<ejer> EADG: you cannot wipe files properly on a journaled filesystem
<norml_advocate> pablo889 just ask a question
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: not that i know of.
<vbabiy> mysterycool: mysqladmin -u should work
<Donkey718666> i have a question!!
<norml_advocate> will someone look over this terminal stuff and tell me if it will work in gutsy.  It is supposed to give me access to levels.  So I can boot into a terminal and move into the gnome with a command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56765/plain/
<ejer> !ask | Donkey718666
<ubotu> Donkey718666: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> k4k: mmm, trouble
<vbabiy> mysterycool: what you trying to do with the tool
<Donkey718666> !ask
<EADG> ejer: this is the cmd? dd if=/dev/random of=arg1
<ejer> norml_advocate: it should work, but seems overly complex
<mosomaci> I have got H2400PRO ATI and wrong picture
<Donkey718666> oh ok
<prince_jammys> k4k: that command usually takes care of the problem
<S4nt4> vbabiy, I can't believe there is no solution to this !
<ejer> EADG: that is the command that will not work :)
<norml_advocate> ejer do you have any other ideas?
<EADG> Doh!
<ejer> EADG: Note that shred relies on a very important assumption: that the file system overwrites  data  in
<ejer>        place.  This is the traditional way to do things, but many modern file system designs do not satisfy this
<ejer>        assumption.  The following are examples of file systems on which shred is not effective, or is not  guar‐
<ejer>        anteed to be effective in all file system modes:
<k4k> prince_jammys: I haven't done anything except let my computer sit here and stream music for the last 3 days...
<mysterycool> mystery@mystery-desktop:~$ mysqladmin createdatabse mysite
<mysterycool> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<mysterycool> error: 'Access denied for user 'mystery'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<ejer> dang
<S4nt4> vbabiy, i was ok under feisty...
<FloodBot2> ejer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> sorry people
<vbabiy> S4nt4: I am not saying there isn't I just didn't fine one
<DaveEngland> No package 'xrender' found <- Does anybody know, what should this be? I want to install beryl and get this error!
<pablo889> i have broadband in just a web page and no more
<mysterycool> and i do at the beginning: mysqladmin -u root
<prince_jammys> #mysql
<pablo889> can somebody help me?
<aoupi> EADG: that will only work if you want to wipe an entire partition (and then /dev/random is waaaay to slow, /dev/urandom or /dev/zero would be better)
<EADG> ejer: help me out here, what cmd would I need to use to delete foo.bar?
<vbabiy> S4nt4: same here only happen in Gusty
<DRebellion> !ask | pablo889
<ubotu> pablo889: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ejer> EADG: you can't on a journaled filesystem
<DRebellion> EADG, rm foo.bar
<pablo889> ok
<ejer> securely
<pablo889> thanks
<vbabiy> S4nt4: you might want to check the forum there was some stuff on the issue
<Donkey718666> Ok i am thinking about installing the ubuntu program. I have a Sony laptop. I want to know if i install this will it erase my hard drive like i was doing a new OS? also how do i load on the sound video car and other stuff for my laptop to run
<S4nt4> vbabiy, may I ask what is your monitor ? mine is a CRT imagequest q910
<danbhfive> EADG: mv foo.bar foo.bar~
<S4nt4> vbabiy, I did and tried a lot of things
<vbabiy> S4nt4: sorry not sure how i can help
<KEB1> vidalia wants that i fill in a pw, i dont know what to do... do you know ehat i can do?
<k4k> prince_jammys: I can run apt-cache search and apt-get update but not apt-get install, apt-get remove or apt-get upgrade
<pablo889> i have broadband in just a web page, how can i have broadband with all the web pages
<erUSUL> !cli | EADG
<ubotu> EADG: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pablo889> ???
<DRebellion> Donkey718666, ubuntu isn't a program. it is a complete operating system.
<Stagger> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vbabiy> Donkey718666: Have you booted the live CD
<erUSUL> EADG: rm foo.bar
<sergio_> can I have different wallpapers on each workspace with gnome???????
<Donkey718666> havent done anything yet
<S4nt4> vbabiy, ok thx I will keep asking here again for a while...
<ejer> EADG: you can read why it won't work a bit here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/hard-disk-wipe-software-suggestions-600255/
<DaveEngland> No package 'xrender' found <- Does anybody know, what should this be? I want to install beryl and get this error!
<mosomaci> please help me...
<Donkey718666> i am going to download ubuntu
<EADG> ejer: hmm, journaled... well, if it can't be done, I'm not gonna worry about it then.
<S4nt4> .
<vbabiy> S4nt4: yeah
<ejer> EADG: if you are worried, look at encfs
<vbabiy> I am user some one has a fix
<brobostigon> sergio_: in gnome,  dont think so, i use enlightenment, aand i can.
<norml_advocate> ejer do you have a better idea for simpler code?   someone told me you could not access levels in gutsy.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<S4nt4> Does anyone know how to change gdm resolution when it ignores xorg.conf ?
<ejer> norml_advocate: depends what you want to do...
<ejer> norml_advocate: I would remove gdm from starting at bootup, so you will always startin command line mode
<Silvercircle> hi, i search a tool which can convert mkv container into a dvd image or avi files without loss of quality. anybody knows ?
<norml_advocate> how do you remove gdm altogethor?
<Lorenz1> Hello all!!
<mon^rch> help... my wine menu disappeared. is there a tool that can re-generate it?
<danbhfive> S4nt4: why do you even want to do that?  I don't have an answer, but its just a login screen...
<thierry> salut
<ejer> norml_advocate: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Lorenz1> I just installed ubuntu + ubuntu studio...
<IndyGunFreak> mon^rch: it disappeared, or you deleted it?
<artti> Weird, my Xubuntu desktop changed to Ubuntu desktop.
<norml_advocate> and then how would i access gdm once booted?
<ahorriblemess> hello everyone
<Lorenz1> first time ever Linux worked with my laptop integrated wifi :D
<mon^rch> IndyGunFreak: yeah... I think so :P
<Donkey718666> so when i install ubuntu how do i get all my driver back on the computer?
<k4k> can someone list the files in their /varcache/apt and tell me howmany files they have please?
<ejer> norml_advocate: then to start grafix you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<EADG> ejer: Naw, not worried at all, I just go through drives alot... usually pass down the old ones to friends/family, no biggie really. I thought wiping on the fly with Wipe would save abit of time nuking the drive before pulling it.
<vbabiy> Lorenz1:
<pablo889> hola
<IndyGunFreak> mon^rch: well thast not really an answer.
<S4nt4> danbhfive, sure but its locked into a resolution my screen does not support !
<vbabiy> Lorenz1: Wifi works well with ubuntu
<mon^rch> IndyGunFreak: er deleted it
<ejer> EADG: what you do is use DBAN after you are done with drive
<S4nt4> danbhfive, so i have a blank screen
<danbhfive> S4nt4: ah, now that IS a problem
<ahorriblemess> I've downloaded and extracted a .tar.bz2 file, (MokoiGaming) but how do I install it? I tried "./configre ; make ; make install" but each of those commands come back with errors.
<Lorenz1> who can I ask a newb question?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ahorriblemess> I don't know my codes too well and I've been searching for answers on google and the forums for 2 hours
<ejer> !ask Lorenz1
<ahorriblemess> ok, maybe 1 hour
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lorenz1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, have you read the README ?
<faileas> ahorriblemess: do you have a compiler installed?
<vbabiy> Lorenz1: Ask everyone someone will anser
<Lorenz1> how do I know what version I am running?
<brobostigon> Lorenz1: ask away, fire away??
<mon^rch> IndyGunFreak: I have been going back and forth between wine and crossover trying to get win32 apps in my ubuntu... deleted lots in the process
<ejer> Lorenz1: cat /etc/issue
<erUSUL> !version | Lorenz1
<ubotu> Lorenz1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<mosomaci> something
<faileas> ahorriblemess:  or more specificially the package build-essential i think
<IndyGunFreak> well, you should have paid more attention
<mosomaci> :( help
<Lorenz1> I mean Gutsy Gibbon or feitsy etc
<danbhfive> S4nt4: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<ahorriblemess> Drebellion: there's a readme in a subfolder, but it's empty
<vbabiy> mosomaci: help is not a question :)
<ahorriblemess> faileas: yes I have build-essential
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, could you pastebin a list of the files in the directory, and the errors you get.
<S4nt4> danbhfive, sure... how do I do that ?? :)
<mosomaci> vbabiy ok8-)
<KEB1> (19:06:51) KEBA: vidalia wants that i fill in a pw, i dont know what to do... do you know ehat i can do? <-- does anyne know?
<ejer> Lorenz1: answer ubotu just gave is correct
<ahorriblemess> how would I list the files through the terminal?
<Donkey718666> so when i install ubuntu how do i get all my driver back on the computer?
<danbhfive> !paste | S4nt4
<ubotu> S4nt4: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ejer> ahorriblemess: ls -l
<ahorriblemess> Drebellion: sorry, how do I list the files in teh terminal
<gatestone> ahorriblemess, what's the first error ./configure gives?
<prince_jammys> ahorriblemess: ls
<ahorriblemess> ejer: ok
<mon^rch> IndyGunFreak: it's not a huge deal... I can invoke wine by other means... just the menu makes it look polished
<ahorriblemess> haha AHH!!
<IndyGunFreak> Lorenz1: i didn't see if your question got answered, but open a terminal, and type "lsb_release -a" no quotes, and that will show your ubuntu version
<the_empty> I am running 7.6- is the in-place 7.10 pretty good at not frying my box and forcing a reinstall?
<vbabiy> Donkey718666: it will do it for you also you can use Restricted Drive Manager for some video cards and wifi and modems
<S4nt4> !paste | S4nt4
<Itaku> ouch lol
<Itaku> he got klined
<IndyGunFreak> mon^rch: wel, youc an go through and manually add it back in..
<k4k> hm, that's strange, I can't seem to open any of my programs now either...anyone know what's going on?
<BadRobot> Hi there
<ahorriblemess> gatestone: bash ./configure No suck file or directory
<Donkey718666> what is the best way to learn how to use the program?
<BadRobot> is there any way to install Ubuntu,keeping /home ?
<vbabiy> Which program?
<geekahedron> this is minor, but is there a way to configure grub to be "silent" and not show the mess of commands as it's initially loading?
<ahorriblemess> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: what program?
<S4nt4> danbhfive, it's here: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=191331
<danbhfive> BadRobot: separate partition for /home
<Donkey718666> ubuntu
<aoupi> BadRobot: is /home on it's own partition?
<gatestone> ahorriblemess, you are trying too much. Check the games you can install with Synaptic first.
<DRebellion> Donkey718666, ubuntu is not a program. it is a complete operating system.
<mon^rch> IndyGunFreak: did that... just waiting to log out and back in to see if it worked... doing too much atm to test that theory. I reinstalled wine from scratch, and thought it would rebuild the menu... not
<mosomaci> Question: I have got 17" lcd 75hz monitor and ATI cardHD2400 PRo i setup catalyst driver, but interlaced picture...
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: ubuntu is not a program, its an operating system
<mosomaci> why?
<danbhfive> S4nt4: what resolution do you want?
<Donkey718666> i meant to use the OS
<vbabiy> Donkey718666: If you mean Ubuntu (Which is a OS) https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56768/plain/
<prince_jammys> geekahedron: you can add "quiet" to menu.lst, i think.  check online for a sample
<S4nt4> danbhfive, 1280x1024
<vbabiy> Donkey718666: that is a good place to start
<clocKwize> how do i get gnome to start a program when i log in?
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, what is help?
<mon^rch> IndyGunFreak: ty for paying attention and supporting the users :)
<Donkey718666> kk thank you! Also would you say that it is better then Windows Vista?
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: well, start at http://www.ubuntu.com then look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Gutsy
<ejer> clocKwize: system>preferences>settings
<ahorriblemess> Drebellion: xml files
<mosomaci> s4nt4 really 1280×1024 resolution
<ejer> clocKwize: duh... sessions
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, =/
<S4nt4> mosomaci, yes, why ?
<ejer> clocKwize: system>preferences>sessions
<clocKwize> i can't see anyway to add stuff to that
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: an abacus is better than Windows Vista
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: one is creating games, the other is main, can't seem to open them though
<vbabiy> Donkey718666: I personally would say yes... But it all depends on the user
<geekahedron> prince_jammys: it already has a 'quiet' line .. does that have to be first?
<mosomaci> slowly window
<gatestone> ahorriblemess, try "./linuxengine-bin"
<ejer> clocKwize: add button?
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, have you tried with your web browser?
<k4k> prince_jammys: ok, looks like I'm missing pkgcache.bin in /var/cache/apt
<ahorriblemess> gatestone: ok
<mosomaci> good question?
<danbhfive> S4nt4: well, try changing the order of the resolutions on the Modes line, see if that helps, other than that, i dont know
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: I just clicked "run file"
<ahorriblemess> nothing happened
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: download hte live CD, and see if you like it, it works for lots of folks, doesn't work for some, figure out what programs you use in Windows, and see if you can find Linux alternatives.
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, open up firefox, and do file:///path/to/xmlfile.xml
<ahorriblemess> gatestone: same thing
<S4nt4> danbhfive, I've tried in every possible way. Including letting 1280x1024 alone...Does not work
<irishdave> hey, ive messed up my install, i had installed ubuntu, then opensuse on a seperate partition. I then decided to format the opensuse partition to give me more space. sadly its not booting anymore, i think i need to reinstall grub to the mbr
<irishdave> how?
<vbabiy> Donkey718666: Also use that wiki there is a whole bunch of useful information on there.
<jimmygoon> How do I compare two directories (recursively) and see what files are different?
<erUSUL> !grub | irishdave
<ubotu> irishdave: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brobostigon> !grub | irishdave
<jianfei> anyone got the novell login client working on ubuntu/gutsy?
<ejer> irishdave: use livecd, then use install-grub command in CLI
<jimmygoon> I need to merge an old backup with my current copy of the data w/o recopying all 20 gig of it becuase that will take an hour
<trista1> geekahedron: back in ubuntu
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: text files ??
<trista1> :)
<trista1> finally
<morrison666> i
<deeptrance> i am looking for a good c/c+/c++ compiler what is a good recommendation?
<DRebellion> jimmygoon, try diff
<jimmygoon> erUSUL, I don't need to compare the files, just add the new ones - its all my family photots
<vbabiy> deeptrance: gcc
<S4nt4> Does anyone know how to change gdm resolution when it ignores xorg.conf ?
<Lorenz1> ok manged!!
<deeptrance> thanks
<jimmygoon> deeptrance, gcc - gnu compiler collection
<k4k> ok, so now updatedb doesn't work...
<IndyGunFreak> !c+ | deeptrance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c+ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lorenz1> thanks this community is fantastic!
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: maybe with rsync
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: I tried that, it says  "This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below."
<k4k> updatedb: fatal error: Unable to create database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db
<jimmygoon> DRebellion, will try
<ejer> S4nt4: try dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from CLI
<natbet> is it possible to install using LVM partitions via the live cd? or will I have to use the alternative cd?
<jimmygoon> erUSUL, I wondered if that might work
<S4nt4> ejer, I tried that already
<S4nt4> ejer, I tried lot of settings
<Lorenz1> I hope one day I'll manage to throw away my W|ndowz crap
<bmjackal> Hi... I need an advice with NowPlaying screenlet... If I want it to work with Amarok, I have to restart it AFTER I run Amarok, then it shows the names correctly. Is there a way to fix this?
<ahorriblemess> I'll keep trying stuff
<vbabiy> Lorenz1:  Whats holding you back
<prince_jammys> geekahedron: here's a sample line from mine:   kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=3b2d147d-9dc7-4bf1-9105-64c7597403e8 ro quiet splash
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, its the authors fault for not including instructions
<ejer> S4nt4: next step is to try metamodes, but you should be sure driver is right, check logs for errors etc
<joanki> !rq joanki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rq joanki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> S4nt4: have you tried this line?          Virtual     1280 1024
<joanki> !rq metabol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rq metabol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<S4nt4> danbhfive, yes I did
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: yeah.. I might just try a different program. thanks for trying to help though
<danbhfive> S4nt4: heh, kk
<ahorriblemess> gatestone: you too, thank you
<S4nt4> ejer, drver is radeon. logs does not say anything because gdm is ok with choosing a bad resolution
<Donkey718666> are you able to put on your own program on the OS like Mcafee? Also how can i get Microsoft Office on the computer?
<S4nt4> danbhfive, but thx anyway :))
<ejer> S4nt4: what rez do you want
<NET||abuse> Hey guys, i'm trying to get going with svn here, i've created a local repository, but i'd like to use a good gui tool to use while working on my files, i used a simple tortoisesvn system 2 years back when i was in another job, now i'm working on html documents for project documentation, i wanted to version control them as i'll be in collaboration with 2 others on it. What tools do others use in this manner?
<S4nt4> ejer, 1280x1024
<gatestone> ahorriblemess, seem like they have support forum at Mokoi Games...
<NET||abuse> I've tried esvn and find it sucky,
<ejer> S4nt4: can you get it with ati driver?
<NET||abuse> i'm looking at wvnworkbench, andhavn't had a great start with it.
<ahorriblemess> gatestone: they do, I might have followed the wrong link but there wasn't much on there... or it forwarded me to a list.php
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: 1.  in general, Linux does  not need antivirus software, you can run MS Office, but it runs with varing degrees of success.. most people switch to open office.
<k4k> anyone know what this means, I get it when I type mount
<S4nt4> ejer, isnt radeon the same as ati ?
<NET||abuse> what else would people recomend?
<sofiankrt> whenever I ./configure I'm getting a configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<geekahedron> prince_jammys: i have the same line .. the ubuntu splash loads quietly, there's just a bunch of spam before that (looks as if it's printing out the menu.lst file as it reads it)
<k4k> /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro
<ejer> S4nt4: no
<S4nt4> ejer I thought it was just an alias
<ejer> NET||abuse: maybe http://rapidsvn.tigris.org/
<killown>  I have a Nvidia Gefore FX 5500 I would like to disable VSync, how can I dot it?
<ejer> S4nt4: ati is free radeon driver
<ahorriblemess> gatestone: but I will try again, thanks
<DRebellion> sofiankrt, have you installed the package build-essential?
<S4nt4> and radeon is proprietary ?
<Donkey718666> indy: i have Windows OS at the moment. Is this OS Linux version
<Donkey718666> ?
<ejer> S4nt4: yes
<NET||abuse> ejer, thanks, i think i saw that sometime ago, forgot about it..
<prince_jammys> geekahedron: mmm i get a little bit of that too, very short.  i dont know how to suppress that
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: yes, Ubuntu is a version of Linux
<aoupi> k4k: it means the second partition of the device /dev/sda (/dev/sda2) is mounted on / (your root), it's mounted readwrite and in case of error it should be remounted read only
<erUSUL> S4nt4: ati driver will load readeon or r128 repending on the chip the card uses
<ejer> NET||abuse: good to learn the CLI anyways tho
<sofiankrt> DRebellion: where can I find that? how do I install it?
<epswing> i just inserted a "D-Link DFE-550TX FAST Ethernet 10/100 Adapter" into a ubuntu 7.10's PCI, and when i throw an eth cable into it, i get the lights going, but it doesn't show up in ifconfig. any suggestions? am i missing a driver?
<S4nt4> ejer, sorry I just checked my xorg.cong it s ati I'm using
<Polarina> IndyGunFreak: GNU/Linux, to correct you. :)
<DRebellion> sofiankrt, in your terminal, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jimmygoon> erUSUL, rsync works beautifully . thanks!
<Donkey718666> So will anything go wrong if i install it on a windows computer?
<IndyGunFreak> Polarina: if i need your correciton, i'll ask
<ejer> S4nt4: that is prolly problem, use restricted-manager to install radeon
<NET||abuse> ejer, well, i'm learning it for running the backend repository anyway
<ahmad> i use kaffeine to watch my dvb and it is work fine < my problem is that < i want to scan Channel for other sat < so each time i change the sat i need to delete the old sat channel
<aoupi> k4k: you can see 'man mount' for more mount options
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: no problem
<sofiankrt> DRebellion: when I'm in the source directory?
<ejer> NET||abuse: you have no choice, it is integrated
<DRebellion> Donkey718666, you don't seem to understand the nature of an operating system.
<geekahedron> prince_jammys: okay, thanks. maybe there's something i can do in neogrub to prevent it
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: provided you setup your system properly, you can install Linux beside windows w/o issue.
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: ah, what about a terminal response to "sudo make install Alchera" that says, "No rule to make target 'install'. Stop.
<genius> can anyone help me to test OpenVPN?
<DRebellion> sofiankrt, anywhere#
<k4k> aoupi: ok, so I can't write anything to /var which is part of /, does that mean I have to reboot?
<NET||abuse> ejer, no choice?
<S4nt4> ejer, I used to use radeon, but 3D didnt work
<sofiankrt> DRebellion: ok, great! thanks!
<ahmad> so is there any way to scan for one time  many sat
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: doesn't that imply that I should create a target directory?
<ejer> NET||abuse: svn comes with ccli tools
<gatestone> ahorriblemess, I am trying Mokoi, downloading now
<Donkey718666> well i understand i just dont want to unistall this one and not be able to have all my drivers installed on the new one
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, erm, where did you get a Makefile from?
<S4nt4> ejer, and beside gdm, ati is working 3D effects a lot better
<ejer> S4nt4: well, that is another problem :)
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: install is not a target of the makefile
<ahorriblemess> gatestone: ok awesome, thanks
<S4nt4> ejer, true..
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<ejer> S4nt4: is your card supported?
<aoupi> k4k: no, I think that is not related
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: http://mokoi.sourceforge.net/
<S4nt4> ejer, on feisty I had no problems using ati though...
<NET||abuse> ejer, oh this i know ;) i've created 3 repositories already, just for some different projects,, but want to find a decent way to visually manage it also
<ahorriblemess> oh wait
<S4nt4> ejer, yes radeon 9500 pro
<aoupi> k4k: if your root partition had been remounted readonly you'd have noticed it
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, different program?
<S4nt4> ejer and beside gdm everything is fine !!
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: no, sorry, I'm just typing "make install" for whatever I think
<k4k> aoupi: I think I did, my computer locked up for about 3 minutes with a lot of hard drive activity
<k4k> I just didn't know what to make of it
<genius> Please, help me test OpenVPN connection, i will give all configs and it will take 5 minutes of your time...
<aoupi> k4k: only root can write to /var
<ejer> S4nt4: u r saying that when you log in, rez changes to be right?
<ahmad>  i use kaffeine to watch my dvb and it is work fine < my problem is that < i want to scan Channel for other sat < so each time i change the sat i need to delete the old sat channel
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: Alchera is in the MokoiGaming folder
<k4k> aoupi: I'm root when I try to do things
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: I'm just trying things out
<S4nt4> ejer, yes ! and 3D is perfect
<aoupi> k4k: if your root had been remounted readonly you wouldn't be able to write anywhere
<S4nt4> ejer, the compiz cube is smooth and so on...
<geekahedron> i do not see my soundcard/chipset listed at alsa, is there a better way to get my sound working?
<aoupi> k4k: (except on separate mountpoints of course)
<pablo889> i have not broadband, but why have i got broadband with a few pages?
<NET||abuse> ejer, thanks for that, rapidsvn already easier to work with :)
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, 0.o i'll take a look at this...
<k4k> aoupi: ok that answer my question, I'll reboot to see if that fixes it
<aoupi> k4k: if your drive made weird noices you should probably run fsck on it
<norml_advocate> does anyone know where to get cool login window schemes?
<Mardoxx> is there an easy way to get rid of the ubuntu branding
<prince_jammys> !themes | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ejer> S4nt4: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4271689 can help
<NetWork_> !tapavu __aib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tapavu __aib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<k4k> aoupi: my hard drive always makes weird noises, it's 10 years old
<codicealpha> hi to everybody
<ejer> k4k: if your drive is making noise, back it up first, then do stuff
<k4k> ejer: there's nothing important on it
<k4k> ejer: but thanks
<ejer> means it will die soon prolly
<ejer> so be careful
<aoupi> k4k: hah, good thing you don't have anything important on it  :)
<ahmad>  i use kaffeine to watch my dvb and it is work fine < my problem is that < i want to scan Channel for other sat < so each time i change the sat i need to delete the old sat channel
<k4k> I'm guessing, it's a 10 year old dell that I got for free so I could care less, I'll just get a new drive
<S4nt4> ejer, i look at it. Thx !
<k4k> aoupi: JBD: Failed to read block at offset 4419
<kwajstabo> I would like to install octave-3. The ./configure returns " WARNING: I need GNU Readline 4.2 or later". I installed the Readline 5.2, but i still receive the same error. Any idea what could be wrong?
<aoupi> k4k: ouch
<geekahedron> k4k: you mean you couldn't care less
<k4k> geekahedron: yea...woops
<k4k> bbl, class
 * k4k reboots
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, just run Alchera maybe?
<geekahedron> lspci shows: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<kostkon> kwajstabo, you mean the libreadline-dev?
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: I tried that, I just typed "Alchera" is there another command? Like "run Alchera" or something?
<mon^rch> can someone help me to be able to have the images in my webgallery autofit to pages when browsed... I see this feature in nearly every gallery I surf... except mine. :(
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: I might just try different software and forget about this whole Mokoi fiasco
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, cd to the directory, type ./Alchera
<kostkon> kwajstabo, you need to install libreadline5-dev and not libreadline5 to compile octave
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: ah... that opened something
<okinawainstrocto> I am trying to install Ubuntu server (hardy) but when the install gets to the grub install portion it keeps failing.. any ideas?
<geekahedron> mon^rch: get bigger images? also, not really an ubuntu question
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: it brought up a window to create (I'm assuming a game), but it crashed, "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess, that's a problem in the source code. Seriously, just forget this crap.
<kwajstabo> kostkon: will try that, thank you
<ahorriblemess> DRebellion: yeah... forgotten haha. thanks for trying to help
<prince_jammys> okinawainstrocto: #ubuntu+1
<mon^rch> geekahedron: yeah I know it's not an ubuntu question... more of a kompozer question... BUT none of the other channels are "alive" and you guys are pretty smart.... what I'm after is to have my "large" images scaled to fit the browser window. having probs. it's odd cos all the other galleries I browse autofit. :/
<unenough> hi, i just resized my NTFS partition that precedes the ubuntu root / and now i have more space - but i need to move back the ubuntu root partition and resize it. how can i do it?
<gub> lol
<DRebellion> unenough, gparted
<prince_jammys> !gparted | unenough
<ubotu> unenough: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<prince_jammys> unenough: get the live cd
<DaveEngland> No package 'xrender' found <- i get this error, when i try to install beryl. Can someone help me pls?
<unenough> ok, the live cd is what i need. i can't do this while my system is up, obviously.
<unenough> thanks.
<geekahedron> mon^rch: if you're looking at a plain image in the browser, it's up to the browser to resize it to fit .. if it's an html page that contains an image, it generally won't change its size unless you force it with javascript (which imo is pretty messy)
<mon^rch> geekahedron: so I need to js my page to force the images to autofit? can you perhaps provide a sample?
<^CatMan^> i need some help with this error message that i got while trying to run slune:
<^CatMan^> Video mode set failed : Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<^CatMan^> Exception exceptions.TypeError: 'exceptions must be strings, classes, or instances, not exceptions.RuntimeError' in '_soya.init_video' ignored
<^CatMan^> * Soya 3D * Warning : glGetString returns NULL!
<^CatMan^> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<FloodBot2> ^CatMan^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaveEngland> No package 'xrender' found <- i get this error, when i try to install beryl. Can someone help me pls?
<prince_jammys> !beryl | DaveEngland
<ubotu> DaveEngland: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<prince_jammys> !compiz | DaveEngland
<ubotu> DaveEngland: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mardoxx> is there an easy way to get rid of the ubuntu branding
<Raizard> I've installed Pulse Audio, but i don't know if i have to chose ESD or ALSA to use it. All two servers works good. What do i have to use?
<luisa> when ubuntu is booting up?
<prince_jammys> Mardoxx: on the startup splash screen?
<aoupi> Mardoxx: run debian ;)
<ejer> Mardoxx: change theme or use debian
<geekahedron> mon^rch: try http://www.xs4all.nl/~sbpoley/webmatters/resize.html
<mon^rch> geekahedron: tyvm
<ejer> Raizard: if it works, use it ;)
<gatestone> ahorriblemess, looks like you need various SDL etc.. libraries for Mokoi
<Raizard> ok but i have to chose ALSA or ESD to use Pulse audio?
<Mardoxx> but does debian auto configure everything? (because im sick of gentoo now lol)
<ejer> Raizard: yep, alsa is usually ok
<Raizard> ok good
<ejer> Mardoxx: yes, debian is alot faster to get running than gentoo :)
<Raizard> thx a lot!
<AtomicSpark> deb panz joo!
<^CatMan^> ejer: can u help me with a video card problem? plz?
<ejer> ^CatMan^: not without knowing question
<^CatMan^> i tried to run slune and it kicked back an error
<ejer> u don't have the right stuff installed... I don't know that app
<gatestone> ahorriblemess, install the requirements in https://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?group_id=173943&release_id=5679 and it works!
<ejer> ^CatMan^: look at requirements http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/Arcade/Slune-9659.shtml
<^CatMan^> i'm pretty sure it's a glx prblem
<jimmygoon> how could I detemine my HD manufacturer?
<^CatMan^> cuz i can't run any opengl apps either
<ejer> ^CatMan^: did you install it in ubuntu?
<^CatMan^> i'm pretty sure i did
<ejer> can you run glxgears?
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to mute ubuntu's startup sound from the livecd?
<luisa> Yes
<norml_advocate> what exactly is "gdm"?
<^CatMan^> no, it kicked out an error
<DRebellion> !gdm | norml_advocate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> :O
<ejer> norml_advocate: gnome display manager
<luisa> ConstyXIV go to System>preferences>sound
<ConstyXIV> norml_advocate: the login window, more or less
<alumno04> hi
<norml_advocate> thanks
<ejer> ^CatMan^: you need to install the right driver, what sort of vid card
<alumno04> I use edubuntu 7.10, I havent sound in clients
<DRebellion> jimmygoon, sudo lshw
<IndyGunFreak> alumno04: whats your sound device?
<ConstyXIV> luisa: i meant before it boots: i'm installing the livecd in a library, and don't want to PO people
<makkan> anyone using *buntu on older hardware <300MHz and willing to give some speedup tips?
<luisa> ConstyXIV: go to System>preferences>sound, then choose No Sound for those you dont want sound for
<alumno04> IndyGunFreak: sis7019
<ConstyXIV> makkan: more ram == good
<alumno04> all clients used the same
<^CatMan^> ejer:  i think an Nidea TNT2
<oompa_loompa> how can I install qtpasswd through apt-get ?
<alumno04> *use
<makkan> ConstyXIV: I
<makkan> m maxed out at 96M
<ejer> ^CatMan^: not even sure you can do gl with that
<ConstyXIV> ah
<kostkon> makkan, better install xubuntu
<mon^rch> geekahedron: here's my gallery----> http://gardenofeden.dyndns.org/galleries/wallpaper/index.html (see what I mean)? if I choose "view image" it autosizes. Page was created with igal. Additional ideas to get the image to autofit (initially) much appreciated.
<ejer> makkan: use a lighter WM like fluxbox
<makkan> kostkon: Already have...
<VvWolverinevV> can anyonetell me how to edit the alsa sound mixing permissions?
<IndyGunFreak> alumno04: open a terminal and type "lspci" w/o quotes, and tell me how it identifies your sound device
<kostkon> makkan, oh, I see. ok.
<^CatMan^> ejer: Device Manager says : NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<makkan> ejer: Will I gain much from fluxbox compared to XFCE?
<ConstyXIV> makkan: or if you don't mind getting your hands dirty, use a bare Debian or the ubuntu jeos disc
<fossilcat> ya alsa 2 me 2 !
<ejer> ^CatMan^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<geekahedron> mon^rch: why don't you want the full image to show, well, the full image?
<Itaku> how do you login to an afp server off of ubuntu?
<ejer> makkan: yes
<^CatMan^> ejer: thanx, i'll check that out :)
<Docfxit> I'm running x11vnc. I followed the instructions to install autocutsel. I made it so it's supposed to start on reboot. It's not working How can I see if it's running?
<alumno04> IndyGunFreak: Do i use the tty1 terminal so i can use the local root, or just in a X terminal?
<S4nt4> ejer, none of the solutions given on the forum makes a difference...
<mengedej>  im running filezilla (synaptic version 3.0.0-ubuntu1), and filezilla ignores the automatic file type classification and consequently picks the wrong tranfer type for many files. I have no idea if this is a problem with my configuration or not? the same thing(?) happens with nautilus..
<IndyGunFreak> alumno04: just in an x-terminal is fine
<Itaku> how do i login to an afp server off of ubuntu?
<alumno04> ok
<S4nt4> ejer, gdm is completely ignoring anychange I do
<oompa_loompa> any idea where to fin qtpasswd?
<sbrandollo> Salve a tutti raga, posso chidere
<makkan> think I'll go for fluxbox... I
<alumno04> IndyGunFreak: i get the server devices
<S4nt4> ejer, the only way I can show it up is when I select a screen graphically and choose 1280*960@60Hz
<IndyGunFreak> alumno04: oh ok..
<sbrandollo> sorry
<alumno04> but if i do this in tty1 i get the client device
<sbrandollo> :D
<ejer> S4nt4: try taking out any configs done inside ubuntu, then drop to CLI and use dpkg-reconfigure
<S4nt4> ejer, i just did it
<enzo> i have firefox launched, and i'd like to relaunch it with a script, how can i do that ? i can send a kill signal, but ps uax |grep firefox gives 3 pid
<alumno04> which do you need?
<enzo> do you know if firefox stores the pid somewhere ?
<ejer> S4nt4: if so, rez will not change when you login
<S4nt4> ejer wait, what do you mean config down inside ubuntu ?
<tux_> my new installed ubuntu only downloading in 250-300kb/s when updating from the local server my other box updates in like 1000-1400.. ??
<mon^rch> geekahedron: because if anyone using a small screen res. the image is "cut off" and you cant see the whole image unless you "r-click + view image"... I want the pic to be scaled to the browser window initially. :/
<geekahedron> alumno04: try "lspci | grep Audio" to get just the line(s) you want
<ejer> S4nt4: system>prefs>screen resolution
<fossilcat> i tried geexbox but it crashed. As soon as any movie is started the screen is just flickered. I use intel 845GVGL mobo. is it driver prob ?
<ejer> mon^rch: this is a feature of the browser when you are viewing a jpg image
<S4nt4> ejer, how do I take those conf out ?
<Itaku> how do i login to an afp server off of ubuntu?
<mon^rch> ejer: that's what I thought... look at my gallery and you will see what I mean http://gardenofeden.dyndns.org/galleries/wallpaper/index.html
<ConstyXIV> Itaku: afp?
<geekahedron> mon^rch: the way yours is set up now is what i would expect, a page of thumbnails and then a full-size image when i click on it
<Itaku> yes..
<ConstyXIV> Itaku: what's afp?
<S4nt4> ejer, you mean selecting a low resolution ?
<ejer> mon^rch: looks fine to me, you may want to look into lightbox javascript
<mon^rch> geekahedron: um, thanks
<Itaku> ... i dont know i just need to connect to one
<geekahedron> mon^rch: the easy alternative is to have the thumbnails link to images instead of a webpage
<Itaku> its the kind of servers Mac's connect to when you go to "Connect to server"
<jabez> Hello everybody! :D
<alumno04> IndyGunFreak: I get : 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)      Which is the server's soundcard
<ApOgEE-> hi, i got problem with my usb mega steno
<IndyGunFreak> alumno04: ok.. i really don't know much about that sound device, sorry.. try google.
<mon^rch> geekahedron: ahhhhhhhhhhh I see what you mean!!! unfortunately making a page THAT way takes a long time without a gallery generator
<alumno04> and, what about sis7019, which is client's sound device?
<jabez> got question here. just got my DELL XPS 1730, would like to know how can i make it duel boot with ubuntu.
<ejer> mon^rch: way too many images on that page ;)
<makkan> thanks everybody
<ApOgEE-> have anyone successfully use apacer usb mega steno on gutsy?
<Itaku> how do i login to an afp server off of ubuntu?
<mon^rch> ejer: wassamater... don't like nice looking wallpaper?
<aspire> hello
<geekahedron> mon^rch: you can write a php page to automatically generate pages thumbnails and links from the contents of a specified directory, maybe
<ejer> mon^rch: those look like copyrighted images too :)
<mon^rch> geekahedron: still learnig scripting...
<mon^rch> : /
<Itaku> how do i login to an afp server off of ubuntu?
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - My blog...welcome!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - My blog...welcome!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - My blog...welcome!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - My blog...welcome!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - My blog...welcome!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - My blog...welcome!
<FloodBot2> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S4nt4> ejer, it s strange that the preferences allow me to change the resolution but there is only 1280x1024 in xorg.cong... isnt it ?
<mon^rch> ejer: so dont report me
<aspire> what can I do to mount a windows burned CD on my ubuntu system
<ApOgEE-> have anyone successfully use apacer usb mega steno on gutsy?
<Pici> Itaku: You'd need to explain to us what that is.
<Itaku> its the kind of servers Mac's connect to when you go to "Connect to server"
<ejer> Itaku: http://technically.us/code/x/a-year-of-plaintext-afp-passwords-is-enough ?
<jabez> got question here. just got my DELL XPS 1730, would like to know how can i make it duel boot with ubuntu.
<geekahedron> jabez: what is the other OS? vista i assume?
<ejer> mon^rch: http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/ is what you want
<mon^rch> ejer: and I'm not selling them, so
<jabez> is vista
<ejer> mon^rch: ok, just a comment... and you don't have to sell them of course to contravene copyright
<geekahedron> jabez: the easiest way is to free space using the vista partitioner, then install ubuntu to the unallocated space
<DRebellion> Itaku, wikipedia says netatalk, afpfs-ng or jaffer
<Itaku> its the kind of servers Mac's connect to when you go to "Connect to server"
<ejer> S4nt4: its a tough one, I would manually drop to CLI, move the xorg.conf file, amke sure X won't start then dpkg-reconfigure
<Kase1> i tried to install apache2 php and mysql, apache2 is running now, with php-modul, but if it try to open a php page like <?php phpinfo(); ?> it want to download it,
<Docfxit> How can I see running processes?
<mon^rch> ejer: ty for the link... I will check it out
<Jouva> aspire: If you're using the GUI it SHOULD just work when you pop it in.
<jabez> i did geekahedron, but after that it becomes unbootable for both, vista and ubuntu
<Kase1> apache2.conf is loading php5.conf
<S4nt4> ejer, ok I'll try to kill every X processes...
<ejer> S4nt4: ctrl-alt-f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ejer> then do your reconfigure
<aspire> Jouva: it brings up a message can not mount
<gatestone> ConstyXIV, to disable sound on the live CD, did you try passing the kernel a paranmeter like ALSA=off or similar...
<geekahedron> jabez: you did the "Guided - Use the largest continuous free space" during the ubuntu install?
<Jouva> aspire: And the CD loads fine in windows?
<aspire> yes it does
<aspire> it says invalid mount point
<Jouva> Do other CDs load for you on the ubuntu pc?
<Jouva> Oh!
<mon^rch> ejer: wow! cool tool! you use that yourself?
<jabez> yes.
<aspire> yes they do
<patogen> What is the best way to create an iso from a folder?
<ejer> mon^rch: yep and so do many many others
<Jouva> Did it tell you where? You probably need to recreate a directory or something
<EADG> Docfxit: open a terminal and type top. Q to quit. Or type ps -e |less
<mon^rch> ejer: lemmee see your gallery?
<ejer> nope
<ejer> :)
<Jouva> aspire: So just that one tells you invalid mount point?
<mon^rch> haha
<Itaku> aw shit
<Itaku> help
<aspire> Jouva: it is trying to mount a UDF Volume for some reason whilst it is a fat32
<Itaku> my sound wont come out
<nucco> hi, I've got a tar.gz of fbreader, and it recommends I untar it in "/", is this a safe thing to do?
<Itaku> although everything in the alsamixer command is up
<nickrud> !language | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wild_oscar> greetings, could anyone help me try to reproduce a bug in Evince printing?
<Jouva> aspire: ...CDs shouldn't ever be fat32
<DRebellion> nucco, safe, yes. i wouldn't recommend it though.
<Itaku> my god im an idiot
<aspire> Jouva: I made an assumption about its file system, what I meant is that it is burned with windows
<Itaku> i had my stupid cord in the wrong hole
<MrKnights> Hey does anyone know of any software that will sync files?
<drayen> anyone know if quad cores are worth the extra money - does ubuntu take advantage of all the cores?
<drayen> or is dual enough
<ejer> MrKnights: unison
<nucco> DRebellion: its packaged in a way that makes it look like it was installed "properly" which is why I consider doing it. its convenient
<ejer> drayen: ubuntu can use all cores
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MrKnights> ejer: now, googleing thanks
<drayen> ejer: ok thanks :)
<ejer> mon^rch: also see http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/05/18/30-best-solutions-for-image-galleries-slideshows-lightboxes/
<Jouva> aspire: Heh, I just found an article for the OPPOSITE: A windows PC not being able to load a UDF CD :)
<Docfxit> EADG » Tx
<_Casey_> is there a win4lin channel
<aspire> lol, it was created on a PC
<drayen> mon^rch: you might also look at thickbox
<Jouva> aspire: Yeah but UDF is a less common format, etc etc.
<aspire> Jouva: that is not the problem it is because ubuntu is set to mount the CD as a UDF
<_Casey_> Anyone know how to run win4lin fullscreen
<drayen> mon^rch: which is a jquery thing or if you want to get really fancy take a look at the interface plugin for jquery
<Arelis> Hi all. I have a week free time (school vacation) now, and the first thing i want to do is install Ubuntu because i've gotten so used to it that without it i feel very limited (on my own home computer, that is). I want to resize a partition on the first harddrive in my computer that contains a windows installation that was on this computer when it was bought (so i guess it's an OEM version). I want to do that so that i can install Ubuntu on th
<tux_> how can i make ubuntu startx itself insted of login then startx
<aspire> what can I do to mount this CD in its native type whatever it is
<derwolfi81> hi ich brauche mal hilfe bitte peer pn melden
<EADG> Docfxit: if you like top I recommend installing htop, easyier to use. pstree |less is also a command you can try.
<S4nt4> ejer, no difference :(((
<DRebellion> !de | derwolfi81
<ubotu> derwolfi81: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ejer> tux_: it should by default, but if you turned it off, then sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults should do it
<tux_> thx
<ejer> err default?
<S4nt4> ejer, do you know where the preferences read the configuration ?
<Kase1> join #ubuntu-de
<S4nt4> ejer, it looks like gdm use the same parameters
<ejer> S4nt4: /etc/X11xorg.conf
<Jouva> aspire: Do me a favor and open up a terminal and try doing: mount /mnt/cdrom with the disk in there (after the GUI complains it can't mount it)
<S4nt4> ejer, there is only one rez in xorg.conf, but preferences allows a list
<_Casey_> do they have a win4lin channel
<derwolfi81> ich brauch nur hilfe mit der treiber instalation von ati treibern
<tux_> i have been edit xorg cause of the screen to startx
<tux_> default wil set the screen resolution bigger than the screen can.. so its not starting
<aspire> Jouva: there is noting in the mount folder
<geekahedron> Arelis: what version of windows is on there now?
<Arelis> geekahedron: Windows XP
<Jouva> aspire: Really? Hmmm
<S4nt4> ejer, anyway thx a lot for your time :)
<_Casey_> wow noone wants to help
<Jouva> aspire: Go here and paste in what's in your /etc/fstab  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<geekahedron> Arelis: check out the steps here: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<ejer> S4nt4: good luck
<darklordveynom>  module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.   how do i fix that?
<ejer> _Casey_: why would u use that
<_Casey_> i need windows and linux?
<ejer> _Casey_: you need remote access to windows desktop?
<MrKnights> Does anyone remember what that shell for linux was that scrolled down from the top of the screen? i cant find it in the repos
<aspire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56771/
<aspire> Jouva:
<Jouva> _Casey_: I'm not sure if there is one because it doesn't look like win4lin is an open source product and this network is more geared towards open source projects
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: its not that nobody wants to heklp you, its because you've not asked a clear question
<Jouva> looking
<_Casey_> I would like to put Win4Lin in fullscreen mode.
<ejer> _Casey_: use virtualbox for windows virtualization
<_Casey_> Is it free?
<ejer> yes
<ejer> and better
<aspire> Jouva: must I look in the media folder
<aspire> ?
<Jouva> aspire: Just a sec and I'll give you an answer
<ejer> _Casey_: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Jouva> Cause agh I can NEVER get the ln -s parameters right and I forget the proper order
<Jouva> Which parameter is the existing directory/file for ln -s
<_Casey_> i will go download it
<Jouva> aha got it
<ejer> what are you trying to do Jouva
<Jouva> I got it :)
<Jouva> Oh ummm wait I need to know one more thing :)
<Jouva> If I'm going to do two commands together at once and both require sudo, does && let me run both under one sudo?
<Jouva> Or do I have to sudo foo && sudo bar
<_Casey_> so brb guys
<ejer> no Jouva
<ejer> sudo thing && sudo thang
<Zehsiol> hey can anyone lend me an ear for a sec?
<_Casey_> 30
<Docfxit> I installed autocutsel. It's in /usr/bin I doesn't work. I tried running it with autocutsel & I don't see it in the list when I run top
<_Casey_> 30% downloaded* ;x
<Jouva> aspire: Err I'm sorry lemme back up a second :) mount /mount/cdrom0
<Jouva> er
<Jouva> gah
<Jouva> aspire: mount /media/cdrom0
<Jouva> I'm so used to /mnt :P
<aspire> yes done that but does not work
<cofff> whats the command to make a port listen =\?
<Jouva> Ok.
<aspire> this gives me the same error
<Jouva> ls -al /media yields nothing?
<DaveEngland> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<aspire> I need to use the -t option but am not sure to which file system I should set it
<darklordveynom> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jouva> aspire: No no you need the directories under media to exist! ;)
<aspire> Jouva: any idea what it should be I have tried mount -t iso9660, but does not work
<aoupi> cofff: you have to be more specific, what do you want to do?
<bluefox83> how would i go about running amarok over ssh?
<EADG> Docfxit: top will only show the "top" processes, you should look for your program with ps. ps -e |grep autocut
<aspire> Jouva:  yes they exist
<brobostigon> bluefox83: ssh -X IP
<bluefox83> so far i have tried ssh -f 192.168.1.5 amarok
<dbe`> How can I mount a USB memory in a GUI if it does not mount automatically?
<aoupi> bluefox83: you mean like x11forwarding? that doesn't work with sound AFAIK
<Jouva> aspire: Oh they DO exist? I accidentally told you to do mount with /mnt/cdrom before. What specific error does it give with mount /media/cdrom0
<aspire> Jouva: when I try to mount it it says that it is not a block device
<aoupi> bluefox83: perhaps some sharing sollution might be better, like daap
<Jouva> Ok
<bluefox83> aoupi, no, i want to forward the app so i can control the copy of amarok on this machine, from my laptop
<norml_advocate> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dbe`> Where do I mount/umount in a GUI?
<Zehsiol> Hey, how do i find out whether or not my hardware is compatible with Ubuntu?
<bluefox83> but it gives me "cannot connect to X server"
<dbe`> Zehsiol: See the hardware page at fsf.org to make sure you buy hardware that is compatible with free dists.
<ere4si> !hardware | Zehsiol
<ubotu> Zehsiol: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<goldensun>  1435:0427
<goldensun> je sais sa
<Zehsiol> thanks :D
<Pici> !fr | goldensun
<ubotu> goldensun: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<goldensun> mais y'a pas le chipset
<aoupi> bluefox83: make sure you have X11Forwarding enabled in your /etc/ssh/sshd_conf on the machine you ssh to
<Docfxit> EADG » Tx. Now I see it's running three times.
<Jouva> aspire: While I'm looking around, pop in a working CD just to double triple check it right now
<dbe`> How do I admin mount from a graphical application?
<[Chief]> hey, does somebody know, how I can set the proxy in the gnome-network-prefernces via the command line?
<aspire> Jouva: dmesg | tail
<aspire> [15799.256000] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<aspire> [15799.488000] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<aspire> [15983.232000] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<aspire> [15983.460000] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<FloodBot2> aspire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norml_advocate> What is the best music player/manager ?  Something like amarok but more powerful
<wild_oscar> when you print a document in evince, what controls the print dialog that appears?
<Jouva> Ok
<ejer> norml_advocate: depends what you want, I use amarok for local playback mpd for the jukebox
<Jouva> aspire: Was that some other CD?
<niknik> Hi, this might sound like a stupid question, but I just installed Ubuntu, and in order of me to install Lin-City, it says I need Physics FS
<niknik> I can't find it
<DaveEngland> !compit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaveEngland> !compiz
<norml_advocate> i want something that i can look up track info on the net
<DaveEngland> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ejer> wild_oscar: it is a gnome window basically
<norml_advocate> and edit the filename from the program itself
<ejer> norml_advocate: amarok does this out of box
<aspire> Jouva: it mounted it nicely
<wild_oscar> ejer: so a bug there should be reported to gnome?
<Jouva> Ok
<Docfxit> How can I end two of the three processes called autocutsel?
<ejer> wild_oscar: have you searched for the bug
<aspire> Jouva: some windows OS disk with vista on it
<Jouva> heh ;)
<DaveEngland> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wild_oscar> ejer: I am trying to figuer out where to look for it ;)
<EADG> Docfxit: If you want to stop a program use kill pid#. The pid# is listed when you use ps -e :)
<norml_advocate> ejer how do you look up info for tracks already on the hdd?
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<Cpudan80> I'm having trouble playing quicktime media in firefox
<ejer> norml_advocate: for tagging I use easytag
<Cpudan80> It used to work, but it's stopped working now ---- any tips?
<IanLiu> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ejer> wild_oscar: i did not see your bug, but I google it usually, and it leads to launchpad
<genius> Please help me with OpenVPN. This is real hell. Can't get it work :(
<ejer> wild_oscar: ie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/66379
<Docfxit> EADG » That's perfect . Now I only have one running.
<IanLiu> What is the next ubuntu being planed?
<ejer> wild_oscar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince
<EADG> Docfxit: Linux is fun. Enjoy.
<_Casey_> installing virtualbox now
<ejer> genius: maybe helps http://www.thebakershome.net/?q=node/56
<aspire> Jouva: are you suggesting that there is something wrong with the disk?
<wild_oscar> ejer: it's more specific
<Jouva> aspire: Nope. Just looking around for answers.
<Jouva> aspire: First let's try one of two mounts with the -t
<Docfxit> I'm using UltraVNC from XP to connect to X11VNC with autocutsel running. When I copy text I can't get it to paste in XP.
<aspire> maybe if I use an option to set it to mount under a different file system
<aspire> I have tried iso
<aspire> but does not work
<genius> ejer, my problem is real problem :) two support companies said that they dno't know what to do
<Jouva> aspire: sudo mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Docfxit> Disable clipboard transfer is not checked.
<aspire> no medium found
<genius> ejer, i want to ensure that it could work on linux at all
<_Casey_> ok how do i use virtualbox
<ejer> genius: i don't doubt it is a problem, but openvpn works, I use it
<Jouva> aspire: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<gary_> Evening..
<aspire> could it be that /dev is incorrect?
<Jouva> wait no medium found? is the disk still in there? ;)
<sandos_> very quick question: how do I find a SMP kernel?? Suddenly my machine is non-SMP
<sandos_> cant find any -smp packages...
<Jouva> MAYBE but if it WAS then nothing would load cause your fstab file would be wrong
<fus10n_xx> Are there any motherboards or video cards that are support in ubuntu for both video+sound?
<aspire> Jouva: no medium found
<wild_oscar> ejer: try to open a pdf in evince, click print, select range: 1 and "even pages"
<ejer> genius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-691ab1f191007294d3bf039bd627131628b40410
<gary_> Does anyone know the sftp username and password for a Windows Mobile phone?
<kostkon> sandos_, the generic kernel is smp, the i386 not, i think
<Jouva> aspire: Is there a disk in there? ;)
<wild_oscar> ejer: then click print preview
<genius> ejer, do you have 5 minutes to test connection to vpn provider? I think, it is configured to work with windows and never tested with linux
<sandos_> kostkon: hmm, just installed generic, previous was 386
<sandos_> non of them gives me 2 cores :(
<AtomicSpark> Does installing Compiz + xserver-xgl disable Direct Rendering? I just did a test and says no. I have the restricted driver installed.
<sandos_> oh sorry
<sandos_> generic does, apparently
<ejer> not really genius sorry, but that is something for provider usually
<alumno04> i compiled with make, it seems all ok, but when i do "make install" it says that theres not rules to build ... stop
<kostkon> sandos_, so, you are OK then?
<Jouva> aspire: No medium found sounds like you took out the other one and forgot to pop the one you're trying to load back in
<sandos_> didn two core used to give 2 "cpus" in /proc/cpuinfo ?
<sandos_> kostkon: yes.. =)
<sandos_> kostkon: now I "just" need to fix my Nvidia driver ;)
<kostkon> sandos_, what do you mean by that?
<aspire> Jouva: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<X-CnupT> hello. In rhythmbox sound in mp3 files very badly, but totem player play mp3 correctly.  Where problem?
<aspire> for both the file systems
<sandos_> ah, no, sorry, generic gives this, too: WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<sandos_> argh
<ejer> wild_oscar: 1 is an odd number? hehe
<Jouva> aspire: Interesting. What program did you use to burn it?
<sandos_> kostkon: well my GLX was not working
<wild_oscar> ejer: precisely
<aspire> used windows buring tool
<adfw> if I wanted to add something to the 'Applications' menu for all users, how would I do that?
<Jouva> Hmmm I dunno what Vista burns with
<Jouva> Is this a CD-R or CD-RW?
<wild_oscar> ejer: but the print preview shows an odd error, instead of pinpointing the mistake
<ejer> wild_oscar: so you are asking it to do something impossible
<sandos_> I was on a non-packaged nvidia driver previously, because the one in ubuntu did not work with my particular geforce. I will try the ubuntu bundled one now, it should have been updated to something that works.. I hope
<kostkon> sandos_, generic should recognize the two cores, so there's a problem somewhere. nevertheless, how did you install the nvidia driver?
<ejer> wild_oscar: I would think this would be an evince bug
<aspire> Jouva: CD-R
<sandos_> kostkon: it was the downloadable shell thing from Nvidia
<wild_oscar> ejer: yes, but the error message doesn't help at all
<sandos_> thing is, I cant compile the current one, complained about symbol mismatches.
<ejer> wild_oscar: so include that in your bug report
<Jouva> aspire: Ok. I know CD-RWs can sometimes apparently be a pain in some cases ;) I'm trying to see if there's anything in the forums or elsewhere about it.
<_Casey_> so how do i uninstall win4lin + the XP emu i made
<sandos_> hence why I started playing around with my kernel headers etc
<sandos_> and noticed I was not on a SMP kernel anymore
<norml_advocate> ejer is easy tag in amarok?
<ejer> norml_advocate: no it is anotehr program
<alumno04> i compiled with make, it seems all ok, but when i do "make install" it says that theres not rules to build ... stop
<_Casey_> Anyone?
<cdm10> I'd like to revoke a signature I've made on someone's public key. I did gpg --edit-key <ID> and then used the command "revsig", and it went through the process of generating a revocation certificate. Then I used the "save" command. However, it doesn't seem to have done anything.
<alumno04> what can id o?
<kostkon> sandos_, oh, ok. since it seems you want to use the latest version of the driver (and not the older in the repos) then you it would be better to use Envy.
<genius> ejer, I've tryed two providers. the same. They use TCP, and when for example i ping with packet more, then 7kb - it just freezes
<sandos_> kostkon: is that the fancy nvidia installer thing?
<ejer> genius: i would google the error messages
<Leechzilla> I get "init_nvclock() failed!" when try using smartdimmer. Is there a way to fix this?
<kostkon> sandos_, yes, it will download the driver from nvidia and install it for you
<genius> ejer, I really don't know what to do. to change distro, reinstall or it can't even work
<sandos_> kostkon: I will try that
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/gaming/top-5-amazing-free-games-you-probably-never-played-and-should/
<Kitar|st> great post
<Kitar|st> hehe
<Jouva> Question folks: Editing one's /etc/fstab takes place IMMEDIATELY for things like CDs just like editing a config for PAM does, right? Or do you have to reload anything?
<ejer> it works genius
<cMad> could anyone help me with Virtual Box please, I'm getting the error "FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted."
<kostkon> sandos_, but remember, everytime time there's an kernel update you will lose your desktop
<genius> ejer, there is no error messages. I've googled one issue...
<ejer> Jouva: no, you would have to issue mount command
<sandos_> kostkon: aaah, right
<_Casey_> hey kit
<_Casey_> ive played all of those :P
<Jouva> ejer: Well I mean I don't have to run any program to "reload" the fstab if said volume is not mounted though, right?
<fdsajkl> I get a segmentation fault when trying to install ies4linux. Any suggestions?
<_Casey_> do i get a cookie
<ejer> Jouva: well until you need the info from fstab it is not used
<sandos_> Kitar|st: theyre all 3d! bleuh ;)
<genius> ejer, i can pay $ for help.
<sandos_> go 2d games ;)
<kostkon> sandos_, if you want to avoid this you should install the driver from the repos. or before you reboot the pc after the kernel update you have to change the driver in xorg.conf from nvidia to nv or vesa and then put it back
<Jouva> ejer: Ok. Thanks :)
<sandos_> been playing around with Phun lately
<sandos_> kostkon: I will try the ubuntu one I think
<_Casey_> yeah i cant uninstall win4lin :/
<Kitar|st> sandos_ i like 2d games
<norml_advocate> genius i will take your money for help
<Kitar|st> but cant find them
<mshooshtari> Is there a channel for Hardy?
<Kitar|st> you got any
<ejer> genius: message me
<Kitar|st> hehe
<AtomicSpark> haha i ran the glxgears test and xserver crashed -_-
<Kitar|st> great
<sandos_> AtomicSpark: aha, that is what happened to me today
<sandos_> when trying to launch phun
<MasterShrek> !hardy | mshooshtari
<ubotu> mshooshtari: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sandos_> glxinfo, glxgears crashed
<sandos_> I think I wasnt on accelerated X though...
<norml_advocate> atomicspark im back!  i got my computer to login to the terminal only.  booyah
<Jouva> aspire: Try editing your /etc/fstab file and changing the "udf,iso9660" part to just say "auto"
<kostkon> sandos_, yes, the driver from the repos is "kernel update safe" :) although, it's an not the latest version
<cMad> !virtualbox | cMad
<Jouva> aspire: And yes, I know there's a "noauto" option there, don't touch that; I don't believe they're the same thing.
<mshooshtari> Thanks > MasterShrek
<AtomicSpark> sandos_: i was reading about that wine thing for games, and saw that my Direct Rendering = no. Lame? Maybe. I have the restricted driver enabled and compiz works fine for me.
<_Casey_> !virtualbox | _Casey_
<cMad> lol
<AtomicSpark> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpacePilot> Trying to configure xterm, but it ain't going that well. Where is the fie located that I need to edit?
<aspire> Jouva: OK
<sandos_> AtomicSpark: ok, Ive never used wine
<genius> ejer, did you recieved private?
<Jouva> aspire: When you're done that, try mounting it
<ejer> no genius
<cMad> could anyone help me with Virtual Box please, I'm getting the error "FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted."
<AtomicSpark> sandos_: apparently its a opengl driver issue, not wine. i was testing t
<ejer> genius: join #geniuschat
<aspire> Jouva: trying to unmount it but that is not possible
<IndyGunFreak> ejer: lol
<AtomicSpark> i do find it funny that ubotu doesnt know anything about kvm when they're integrating it into ubuntu. :P
<sandos_> ah ok
<sandos_> so can anybody with a AMD X2 check their specific kernel package on 7.04 ?
<aspire> Jouva:  this is according to mtab
<fus10n_xx> What would be a better choice for Ubuntu? ATI or NVIDIA?
<sandos_> I just cannot find a package that will enable my second core... :(
 * AtomicSpark hides from fanboy war
<Jouva> aspire: Buh?? What's going on?
<fus10n_xx> heh
<gary_> Does anyone know the sftp username and password for a Windows Mobile phone?
<fus10n_xx> i jus want the most compatibility and features
<fus10n_xx> root/dottie :)
<mshooshtari> Ive had a problem just after the last kernel update, my USB peripherals stopped working.
<gary_> fus10n_xx: No kidding? :p
<sandos_> ok, it seems generic "is the one"
<danand__> sandos_ - you may need to recompile your kernel to enable smp support
<luisa> Aahhh *wonders why OpenOffice Writer is set up to open PNG files :)
<sandos_> danand__: are you f***ing kidding me ;)
<Cpudan80> So anyone know anything about my problem? Embedded quicktime files in firefox = no go?
<erUSUL> sandos_: the generic kernel does support smp
<fus10n_xx> gary_: I was kiddin. thats for the iphone :)
<sandos_> erUSUL: yeah, I notived that just now
<SpacePilot> How do I configure xterm under Ubuntu 7.10? Been testing a lot of guides, but no on seem to work?
<sandos_> still, it does not work for me :(
<Jouva> BTW speaking of VirtualBox and all, can anybody suggest a program other than Wine to run JUST a specific Windows program under Ubuntu? I don't need a full Windows shell/environment, just the ability to run a specific executable.
<sandos_> aha, I need to uninstall the 386 kernel most likely =)
<AtomicSpark> lols. xterm, startx, x11, xserver. never know what people actually mean.
<sandos_> ah yes
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: well there's virtualbox, vmware, qemu
<danand__> sandos - :D .... either that or look for a kernel with smp in its name that suits your needs
<Jonty> I'm trying to get jackd working low-latency using realtime-lsm, but I just can't get it working. Is there a guide somewhere or better way of doing it?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | Jouva
<bullgard4> What programs do use the /var/log/udev file?
<ubotu> Jouva: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kostkon> sandos_, do you know that you have booted with the generic kernel for sure? or i386 is still used. do a "uname -a" to be sure
<docmur> The program bittorrent does it support encrpytion
<CrazyPhil_> Hi. How to find network computer in Ubuntu if they don't show in Places, Network?
<DRebellion> bullgard4, find out:  lsof /var/log/udev
<sandos_> kostkon: no, I was still on 386
<Jouva> IndyGunFreak: No, No, and No :) Those emulate a full Operating System. I just need the application.
<kostkon> sandos_, bah!
<AtomicSpark> Jouva: ignore the kqemu.. it's KVM now.
<sandos_> will check grub and reboot soon
<erUSUL> bullgard4: dpkg -S /var/log/udev
<sandos_> I really dont like that ubuntu doesnt set the newly installed kernel as default or something
<erUSUL> Jouva: wine
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: well, then the only other thing than Wine, that I know of, is not free, is Crossover Office
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: he said other than wine
<Jouva> erUSUL: My original qualifier included !wine :)
<DRebellion> CrazyPhil_, i would recommend nmap. install it from the repos. then,  sudo nmap -v -v -sP 192.168.1.1-254 (change the ip for your network)
<erUSUL> Jouva: the other two crossover and cedega are wine forks so they are only marginally better if any and semi-closed source
<CrazyPhil_> ok, I'll look for that thx
<Jouva> Ahhh, suck.
<bartmon> Hi! Can someone tell me how to restart fuse via bash? I forgot where the control script is
<Jouva> Well Cedega is "claiming" to let you play games easily blah blah blah
<bruenig> fuse? the kernel module?
<erUSUL> Jouva: go ahead and buy it ;)
<Jouva> bartmon: You mean /etc/init.d/ ?
<AlexE2> I need help, bad.
<Leechzilla> Before I compile something from source, should I uninstall the one from the repositories first, or will it just update it?
<bartmon> bruenig: the userspace driver for filesystems
<aspire> Jouva: is there any chance that I will be able to get through to this CD?
<bartmon> Jouva: oh :9
<punQ-arT> hey i upgraded my ubuntu gusty to hardy but my b43 driver didn't work:(
<DRebellion> Leechzilla, why would you want to compile from source when there's a package in the repos?
<root-----> Hi, i have a server and 30 clients. (10 windows 20 linux.) i want to pxe boot them all. making linux as my server. 2. i want to make a user account (in all those 30 machines) stop or screen lock after every 30 minuts (runing apps should not be closed) the user just have to enter password again. 3.for every such event of unlocking screen and giving pwd.(i 'guess' thats logging in?) i get stats on server.. possible? do i need any thing else. like ldap ? a
<bruenig> bartmon: the kernel module sounds like
<bruenig> bartmon: rmmod fuse; modprobe fuse
<DRebellion> punQ-arT, /join #hardy+1
<AlexE2> I partitioned my drive and began to install a windows crack on the new partition, but it asks me for a key.  I have the key on my ubuntu partition, but I don't know how to get to it!  Right now I'm running off the live cd.
<DRebellion> punQ-arT, /join #ubuntu+1
<root-----> 3.for every such event of unlocking screen and giving pwd.(i 'guess' thats logging in?) i get stats on server.. possible? do i need any thing else. like ldap ? any suggestions?I
<aman> can anyone tell me how can i login remotely in ubuntu using putty
<Leechzilla> DRebellion, because it doesn't work
<erUSUL> AlexE2: use a liveCD
<AlexE2> erUSUL, I am, but I don't know how to get to the tomboy note that the key is saved on.
<DRebellion> Leechzilla, we need more information than "doesn't work"
<Jouva> aspire: You said you couldn't unmount it??
<AlexE2> erUSUL, When I open tomboy notes, its not there
<Leechzilla> DRebellion, I type smartdimmer -g and it says init_nvclock() failed
<aspire> Jouva:  and I cant, nor can I mount it
<bartmon> bruenig: Thanks. I umounted the FSs which use fuse but the module is still in use and i can't rmmod it. Got any ideas?
<DRebellion> Leechzilla, i seriously doubt building from source will help you. it will probably cause even more headaches.
<Jouva> This amuses me for some reason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56777/
<aman> can anyone tell me how can i login remotely in ubuntu using putty????
<docmur> The program bittorrent does it support encrpytion
<DVDmannen> Hi there! Why can't I rip a dvd-movie? (Make an .iso)
<DRebellion> aman, install openssh-server on ubuntu
<AlexE2> I can't access my ubuntu partition, can someone help?
 * root----- waits for suggestiosn
<bullgard4> DRebellion: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/42664/ This does not answer the question which I put. I asked in general. I did not ask what programs are useing this file at the moment.
<Leechzilla> DRebellion: It says on launchpad that it does. So should I remove the one from the repo or not?
<AtomicSpark> DVDmannen: because that's illegal
<AlexE2> How do I access a tomboy note off the liveCD?
<bartmon> aman: install , configure and run sshd on ubuntu locally first
<DRebellion> docmur, 1) bittorrent is a protocol 2) a good client will support encryption
<katakaio> docmur: No, you'll need a torrent client like Azureus or Deluge
<DVDmannen> AtomicSpark, ok.
<docmur> I know I'm talking about the client bit torrnet
<katakaio> Ha, you beat me to it DRebellion
<docmur> are either of those text based
<docmur> I need it for my server
<DRebellion> Leechzilla, fair enough. remove the one from the repo before building from source
<aman> DRebellion: on which machine ? mine?
<DVDmannen> AtomicSpark, Do you know where I can look for a guide that will help me to do that?
<katakaio> docmur: No, I believe they are both graphical
<aman> DRebellion: actually i want my friend to logon to my computer
<DRebellion> aman, hang on. do you want to login to your ubuntu machine or from your ubuntu machine?
<Jouva> aspire: So the CD is stuck in there right now? Paste the /etc/fstab again onto the paste site
<brobostigon> trnsmission is a good bittorrent client aswell
<DRebellion> aman, okay. install openssh-server on your ubuntu machine
<ali_> sa avait coupé
<aman> DRebellion: ok
<aspire> Jouva: never mind
<DRebellion> !fr | ali_
<ubotu> ali_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ali_> j'essaie d'utiliser wifi radar
<Leechzilla> DRebellion: It says it'll remove acpi-support, powermanagement-interface, ubuntu-desktop. Can't I compile it without removing the installed package?
<ali_> sa a l'air mieu
<Jouva> aspire: What now? :)
<aspire> OK
<Pici> !fr | ali_
<ubotu> ali_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ali_> sorry
<DRebellion> Leechzilla, you can, but they may conflict. I don't know. But you really don't want to remove those abovementioned packages.
<norml_advocat1> is there a way to install software that is made for windows ?
<_Casey_> norm
<_Casey_> try wine
<_Casey_> WINE
<_Casey_> or virtualbox
<AtomicSpark> DVDmannen: I googled and found this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_rip_a_DVD_video try installing/using that program.
<DRebellion> !virtualisers | norml_advocat1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !virtualisation | norml_advocat1
<ubotu> norml_advocat1: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<_Casey_> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<norml_advocat1> !wine
<aspire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56778/
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DVDmannen> AtomicSpark, I will do that, thank you very much for you kind help.
<WARRIOR> hello friends
<aspire> Jouva: is that right?
<Jouva> aman: Also make sure that if you are behind a firewall/router and that your friend is not on your local network that your friend can connect to port 22 on your computer
<dho_ragus> ubuntu-specific networking question here.....
<dho_ragus> i'm running ubuntu 7 in a VM.  i copied it, now the network won't come up.
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat1: use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Jouva> aspire: Oh! No no you heard the opposite of what I wanted :) I'm sorry :)
<aman> Jouva: he is not on LAN
<dho_ragus> fixes tell me to edit the persistent-rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d, except that file doesn't exist.
<bruenig> dho_ragus: what happens when you try to get it up using the command line
<WARRIOR> somebody can explain to me how can i intall the prozilla 2.0.4?
<AtomicSpark> norml_advocat1: it will be fully integrated in the next release of ubuntu.
<tekhedz> how can I tell grep to search a manual for an option: e.g. man ssh | grep -x
<dho_ragus> bruenig: device not found
<bullgard4> erUSUL: "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C dpkg -S /var/log/udev; dpkg: /var/log/udev not found."
<dho_ragus> bruenig: if i restart networking, same thing.
<Jouva> aspire: The last line should say /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   auto user,noauto,exec 0       0
<aspire> Jouva:  what do you mean?
<tekhedz> i've tried man ssh | grep '-x' even double quotes
<tekhedz> it seems the dash bothers grep
<aspire> Jouva: does it mater whether it executes auto or not
<Jouva> aspire: You removed the "noauto" and didn't add the "auto". I was saying change those two to "auto" but don't touch the "noauto"
<erUSUL> bullgard4: :| then dunno
<aspire> Jouva: OK it is added
<Jouva> aspire: noauto I believe in this case means don't automatically mount (GNOME has other programs working in the background that handle that). So you want THAT in there. The auto I mentioned is FS detection
<dho_ragus> tekhedz: man ssh | grep "\-x"
<Jouva> aspire: Now try the mount
<tekhedz> dho_ragus: thank you very much
<EADG> tekhedz: You want to use Amorak to acces a remote music dir via ssh?
<dho_ragus> tekhedz: grep -C# for context, very handy for man stuff.
<aspire> Same problem, and starts spinning very hard
<dho_ragus> tekhedz: or just -A# for stuff after it.
<Jouva> aspire: BTW next time you're pasting a config file, use cat and not nano, cause otherwise the ends of lines get cut off and replaced with $ :)
<tekhedz> EADG: no, but thanks
<MrRoland> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG , will ybuntu see it on install ?
<dho_ragus> tekhedz: eg: man ssh | grep -A5 "\-D"
<aspire> using pico
<Jouva> nano, pico, same idea :)
<niknik> How do I install physics FS?
<EADG> tekhedz: sorry, wrong person..
<aspire> Jouva: OK
<Jouva> nano's a pico clone anyways
<dho_ragus> so, how do i get ubuntu to regenerate the udev rules?
<tekhedz> dho_ragus: so the # = number of lines after search expressuon right?
<patogen> What memory demanding software exists for linux?
<dho_ragus> tekhedz: yeah, # is the number of lines to show.
<dho_ragus> tekhedz: -A is after, -B is before, -C is context (before and after)
<tekhedz> dho_ragus: ooOOoo very neat, I owe you an internet for this one
<dho_ragus> patogen: java?
<brobostigon> patogen: openoffice, kde, gnome,flash
<bartmon> Hey, how can I mount filesystems with fuse with a non-root user?
<patogen> dho_ragus: I'm allergic to java.
<aoupi> tekhedz: you know you can use / to seacrh in man right?
<tekhedz> aoupi: yes, but this is quicker
<Jouva> aspire: So it still says something about the bad superblock ?
<SpacePilot> Can anyone just tell me how to configure xterm? Where should I put the Xdefault file? Is there any other file? Been reading my eyes red on the forums, and nothing works.
<aspire> yes Jouva, still the same error
<tekhedz> aoupi: /searchexpression then ender and n for text or N for back
<tekhedz> next*
<patogen> brobostigon: None of them are *that* demanding. I wanna try to see what happens when I fill up my ram ... right now I'm using ~300MB of 2000MB.
<aoupi> tekhedz: indeed it is. oh and -- usualy means "don't look for more arguments", soo grep -C# -- -x would work
<brobostigon> patogen: write a python script that writes loads to memory??
<patogen> brobostigon: I don't know python.
<tekhedz> aoupi: indeed it does, thanks as well
<aspire> he does any one know about some sophisticated buring tool for linux that would allow me to see the contents of this disk?
<tekhedz> aoupi: two dashes is easier to remember and type
<bartmon> Hey, how can I mount filesystems with fuse with a non-root user?
<aoupi> bartmon: put them in the fuse group
<mundungus> bartmon
<brobostigon> patogen: make a ram disk, and then fill it with big empty files
<mundungus> dyu now the root pwd?u can sudo
<_Casey_> sudo passwd ;x
<erUSUL> SpacePilot:  .Xdefault has to be in home (note the dot)
<erUSUL> !root | _Casey_
<ubotu> _Casey_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> !rootpass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootpass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dho_ragus> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dho_ragus> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<swirv> I am installing NoCatSplash from source and it is complaining that glib1.2 is not installed, however, I have installed via apt the glib-1.2 package.
<erUSUL> _Casey_: do not advice enabling the root pass here
<Casey> GOD
<_Casey_> why, i use it lawl
<Casey> QUIT DAT
<Pici> !noroot | _Casey_
<ubotu> _Casey_: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Casey> HIGHLIGHTS = ANNOYING
<bartmon> aoupi: i did that. But i have to stop/start fuse for it to know which users are in the group fuse. I don't want to restart my machine
<moise7000> !sense of life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sense of life - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aoupi> bartmon: System->Users and Groups  then select the user and check fuse in User Settings
<Pici> Casey: calm down.
<erUSUL> Pici: i was struggling to find the right factoid....XD
<aoupi> bartmon: yea, you have to log out and log back in for the group change to take effect
<jac0b|w> does screenlets need compiz?
<_Casey_> dude how would you have problems
<norml_advocat1> is there a way to backup my ubuntu plus all my packages/apps.?  and also burn them to cds?
<jpatrick> Casey: please take this elsewhere (in private with him)
<_Casey_> please do not advise me to go private.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<niknik> I'm sorry to keep asking this, but I really have no idea.  How do I get Physics FS?  I know NOTHING about building from source
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: you're gonna make a lot of friends here, i can tell.
<_Casey_> I noticed.
<Pici> niknik: No one knows what that is, you need to explain what exactly you want to do.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | IndyGunFreak _Casey_
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak _Casey_: please see above
<PriceChild> niknik, Do you mean physx?
<_Casey_> Thats my main concern at this point.
<Casey> facepalm
<niknik> I think so
<PriceChild> niknik, could you clarify for us then please? give us links etc. ?
<swirv> Any help with the glib-1.2 problem?
<dho_ragus> soooo, if my system doesn't see the network card, how do i fix that?
<jac0b|w> are desklets and screelets the same? such as are their applets interchangable
<leeping2007> Hi there, I'm trying to create a point-to-point vpn with two clients and one server.  Is it possible to do this?
<Pici> jac0b|w: No, they are different programs.
<sevensevens> Quick question - does anyone have/know of a good USB headset that works with Gutsy (preferably out of the box)
<niknik> The error message says 'Error: Could not find 'PhysicsFS'.  Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 7.10 (apt-get) to install a packge with a similar name to 'physfs'
<Pici> jac0b|w: screenlets require a composite desktop, i.e: compiz
<leeping2007> There's a "Static Key Mini-HOWTO" on the OpenVPN website but it says I can only have one client with one server
<clustermagnet> gents... question about ubuntu installer
<moise7000> leeping2007: It's the goal of a VPN ...
<jac0b|w> which would be the recommended one screenlets of desklets?
<clustermagnet> i am a mandriva user... willing to switch to ubuntu to see how things go
<Jouva> aspire: So it no longer says "udf,iso9660" and has auto instead, right?
<kostkon> jac0b|w, screenlets
<clustermagnet> does the ubuntu installer, 7.1 pick up lvm volumes right off the getgo?
<Jouva> ...But then again you specified the file system type
<MsK`> hi
<jac0b|w> pici: thanks
<leeping2007> moise7000, what do you mean?  What's the goal of a VPN?
<MsK`> when I type a word in firefox's url bar, it performs a google "i'm feeling lucky" search, which is good, but it doesn't works with more words. How can I fix that ?
<jac0b|w> kostkon: thanks
<sevensevens> VPN lets you connect to a windows virtual private network (and linux private networks)
<niknik> http://icculus.org/physfs/
<aoupi> clustermagnet: i _think_ the alternate install CD does, not sure about the normal one
<jac0b|w> kostkon: if I have compiz installed do I have it running to use screenlets
<norml_advocat1>  is there a way to backup my ubuntu plus all my packages/apps.?  and also burn them to cds?
<norml_advocat1>  is there a way to backup my ubuntu plus all my packages/apps.?  and also burn them to cds?
<aspire> Jouva: it has auto
<PriceChild> !clone | norml_advocat1
<leeping2007> sevensevens, here's what I have - three Beowulf clusters with different IP addresses; I would like them all to appear on the LAN  when I connect to the "head" cluster
<hennessy> hi
<clustermagnet> aoupi: whats the diff between alternate and main cd image? :)
<PriceChild> !aptoncd | norml_advocat1
<clustermagnet> aoupi: thank you sir
<norml_advocat1> !clone
<ubotu> norml_advocat1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ubotu> norml_advocat1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<kostkon> jac0b|w, yes, you 'll have to have compiz running otherwise the screenlets will appear "funny" or maybe even not run at all
<two_bits> what does irqfixup do?
<two_bits> as a boot parameter?
<Jouva> sevensevens: He was complaining that the OpenVPN website says you can only have one client and one server, not multiple clients and one server
<aspire> Jouva: it says that it is the wrong filesystem
<cthom06> i had a quick question, i can see my wireless card in my devices and with ndiswrapper -l, but for some reason wlan0 wont show up in if or iwconfig
<aoupi> clustermagnet: text-based install, no live-cd, support for more stuff
<clustermagnet> aoupi: high five, thanks
<Jouva> aspire: try just "udf"
<clustermagnet> aoupi: would it have compiz-fusion?
<_Casey_> try ifconfig -a
<_Casey_> @ cth
<Jouva> So your line should be: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf user,noauto,exec 0       0
<aoupi> clustermagnet: yea, it's just the install method that differs
<sevensevens> I'm looking for USB headphones - can anyone recommend a good one
<blaauw> goodevening,
<jac0b|w> kostkan: thanks for the help
<_Casey_> usb headphones?
<clustermagnet> aoupi: rock on... THANK YOU! :)
<GodsDead> hey all
<cthom06> _Casey_: i only get eth0 eth0:avah and lo
<aoupi> clustermagnet: you're welcome :)
<clustermagnet> aoupi: wish me luck :)
<jac0b|w> has anyone had the "too many files open" error
<norml_advocat1> pricechild thanks
<cthom06> but ndiswrapper -l shows the device as present
<_Casey_> you are looking for wlan0 cthom06?
<aoupi> clustermagnet: good luck, and may tux be with you
<cthom06> _Casey_: thats the alias ndiswrapper uses i believe
<sevensevens> ALSA is having issues turning off my speakers when I use normal headphones, so I'm looking for a good pair of USB headphones
<aspire> Jouva: I have tried that and it gives me the same problem
<blaauw> anybody know ow to solve a problem with eclipse. I use ubuntu 7.10 but i am not able to get the PHP plugin to work. Got the eclipse All-in-one package from zend
<_Casey_> yes i know it is
<_Casey_> eth01 joined, woah
<eth01> hmm?
<eth01> ( hey at least i'm being noticed haha )
<_Casey_> Indeed.
<sevensevens> Anyone know of a good pair of USB headphones that work in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> !hardware | sevensevens
<ubotu> sevensevens: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<_Casey_> Hmmm
<cthom06> and my /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper contains 'alias wlan0 ndiswrapper' but modprobe -v ndiswrapper  returns nothing
<_Casey_> I just use normal headphones seven
<gatestone> Has anyone expereinced this: my machine boots 2 minutes faster if I press Alt-F1 in the boot process, to see the console. Otherwise I stare at the blank screen for 2 minutes before X kicks in. If I hit Alt-F1, then X starts much sooner...?
<prince_jammys> gatestone: laptop?
<gatestone> yes
<_Casey_> thats weird gatestone, my ubuntu takes like 5 minutes to boot up now :/
<Jouva> aspire: I really don't know What to tell you then. Put it back to how it was and if you can maybe look into another burning tool and reburn the CD?
<prince_jammys> gatestone: do you see the splash screen?
<Jouva> aspire: Somebody else may have better insight but I sure don't
<gatestone> prince_jammys, no splash here
<Haz> i've got a full LAMP installation running by using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP -- what's the easiest way to implement an FTP server into this installation?
<geekahedron> i'm trying to install wine for wow as described in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15544, but when running `patch -p1 < wine-wow-fixes.patch` i'm getting the error "can't find file to patch at input line 5"
<Haz> correction, *best* way :P
<_Casey_> geek
<leeping2007> Is "networkmanager" the same as network-admin?
<gatestone> prince_jammys, the first thing I see is Gdm, if I don't press Alt-F1
<_Casey_> have you installed WoW?
<ejer> Haz: you could just use sftp which is part of ssh
<prince_jammys> gatestone: see if this applies: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<geekahedron> the line in question is "@@ -183,7 +183,26 @@"
<aspire> Jouva: OK no problem, if anyone had a solution I'm sure they would have suggested
<_Casey_> If i'm correct you just install it like any other windows program
<aman> DRebellion: bartmon: Jouva: thank you ,thank a lot..
<Pullus313> help
<MasterShrek> !help | Pullus313
<ubotu> Pullus313: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jac0b|w> sevensevens: why don't you just use a regular pair of headphones and connect it to your soundcard
<prince_jammys> !helpme | Pullus313
<ubotu> Pullus313: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<IndyGunFreak> aspire: whats the problem
<bartmon> fuc******************
<Haz> ejer: can this method be used by normal FTP clients and the like?
<Pici> !language | bartmon
<ubotu> bartmon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cthom06> actually with WoW if u already have it installed on a windows machine, just copy the folder and run wow.exe in wine, though you'll prolly wanna change it to run in opengl
<ejer> Haz: if they support sftp which many/most do... ie: filezilla
<leninIdebian> does anyone know how to force a resolution to a screen
<SpacePilot> Anyone know why ubuntu decides to show the memory usage for 6 processes to be "17179869180.0 GB"?
<Haz> ^^ k
<_Casey_> thats alot of gigs SpacePilot, can i have your computer?
<bartmon> Pici: yeah, you'd do the same when you'd have realised you just removed your user from all the groups
<leninIdebian> its not a default value for the screen and just for testing
<ejer> SpacePilot: that is wicked ram!
<Pici> bartmon: 'oops'
<geekahedron> i do have WoW installed on the windows partition
<SpacePilot> Yeah, I know.
<_Casey_> Are you working for the CIA SpacePilot
<prince_jammys> lol
<ejer> SpacePilot: paste that?
<_Casey_> that computer is wicked
<bartmon> Pici: perhaps after 5 minutes when tempers cool that would be the actual respnse
<SpacePilot> Paste what?
<prince_jammys> deep blue
<gatestone> prince_jammys, I will look at that
<ejer> SpacePilot: the output that makes you see that
<_Casey_> do a pastebin of what you saw SpacePilot
<prince_jammys> gatestone: yeah check it out, likely applies to you
<SpacePilot> I see it in system manager. Want a screenshot?
<_Casey_> sure
<_Casey_> uplaod to like tinypic
<norml_advocat1> what command do i use to remove all things kde?
<scott_> have they found a driver to work with lexmark x5470
<prince_jammys> booo
<ejer> SpacePilot: try using free -m on cli to compare
<VSpike> What can I use to do audio transcoding?  I need to convert wma to ogg, but I don't mind going via wav.  And ffmpeg is no good, it won't read the files.
<ejer> norml_advocat1: you could do a search in synaptic for kde...
<aspire> IndyGunFreak: I have this disk that I burned with windows burning tool that does not mount with my ubuntu system
<ejer> VSpike: wma is not easy to convert
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: *maybe* sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<gatestone> prince_jammys, but the vga values in the table do not have my 1280x800
<VSpike> ejer: so I'm finding out :)
<SpacePilot> What command is used in a terminal to get the same result as the system monitor?
<Pici> bartmon: Try booting from the LiveCD and modifying your /etc/group file
<IndyGunFreak> aspire: are you sure the disk is good?
<norml_advocat1> ejer i have alot of extra kde stuff like games and apps too.  I want to get rid of all of it
<leninIdebian> (norml_advocat1: *maybe* sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge
<ejer> VSpike: ffmpeg will do it, or mplayer, unless it is encoded
<norml_advocat1> leninldebian will that rid everything kde?
<VSpike> ejer: my amarok plays them OK.  Not sure if I can use whatever backend it uses for transcoding?
<aspire> yes the disk is fine, not a scratch to it
<leninIdebian> (norml_advocat1: and delete afterwards ~/.kde
<ejer> VSpike: can you play it in mplayer
<VSpike> ejer: ffmpeg will not accept the files
<IndyGunFreak> don't know why that would be.
<prince_jammys> gatestone: mmmm someone else had that problem, dont remember how they solved it.  try a different res, maybe
<leninIdebian> (norml_advocat1: most of it
<norml_advocat1> leninldebian will you explain that last commaND?
<VSpike> ejer: someone raised a bug for me on it in fact
<ejer> well, ffmpeg powers most of the transcoders
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: removes settings too
<leninIdebian> (norml_advocat1: and delete /home/$USER/.kde
<jawee> Has anyone come across anything similar to Wakoopa for Linux? They say a Linux version is coming in the future, but I wanted to know if anything exists now, because it seems very interesting.
<norml_advocat1> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge AND DELETE /HOME/$USER/.KDE?
<bartmon> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> you can pput --purge after the package name?
<VSpike> ejer: yeah mplayer plays it.  Can I use that somehow?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: rm -r .kde
<leninIdebian> (norml_advocat1: yes, but i don't trust it too much
<ejer> VSpike: mplayer -dumpaudio i think it is
<Cpudan80> prince_jammys: should use -f there
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, I always put it before
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys rm -r .kde will remove all kde stuff?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: or rather rm -r ~/.kde
<`twek> Ubuntu: You get what you paid for. Who agrees?
<`twek> jawee `twek crisco ph0rensic sjefen6 Odd-rationale acrid alfermp brownan VSpike tcm Ruens norml_advocat1 scott_ leninIdebian Flare183 freeman163 SpacePilot Lumpi peter78 bartmon axel-fr HetaUma Haz MasterShrek albabe_ barzilouik Casey duns_s_ syntaxerror55 sfleury m3gach33zy eth01 subzero2000 geekahedron xjonex Gerrath GodsDead eMaX_ anthony nightmare_ Latty arreis bluefox83 spine55 bruenig hennessy two_bits DGtlRif1 ziro tobias__ cosmodad
<`twek> MsK` alkasteve erwan_ Flav0r m3gab0y achandrashekar clustermagnet mid5 SirBob1701 arnath01 marius zimon duns_s moise7000 jack_spratt cthom06 manox [B00] Mean-Machine MrRoland albabe cofff NastyAccident milardovich Mikelevel Idzme Metal_Militia unagi_ roentgen dgjones clarezoe KaiForce DGJ_ HiisiVonHolten Pirate-King m4steR didymo Jonty rickympl rah215 FTB|ARSENAL cybrside_ elate finalbeta root----- clay__ bmk789 nand_ cZw0 splix_ joakim2
<prince_jammys> Cpudan80: why?
<`twek> mshooshtari Vinc2 fdsajkl Bhaal walmis GodTodd_ Leechzilla marve solid_liq CroX jsuther Tiven jimlay mnabil linkslice riotkittie novacrust bl4ckh3r0 Gistybit Cpudan80 dj_baggio chencolin [Chief] ka2zzzz0 ibou_ shingouz hugifrb dbe` linduxed_ tekhedz jooje Kibbles komputes ipx negonicrac Zehsiol Gigamo herciu_a edman007 pimanx KnifeHat knappen kekZpriester XiXaQ pbrunier mneisen goki_work_ _Casey_ emily MrKnights eagle-101 Panaclerio linxeh
<nickrud> norml_advocat1: removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't get rid of all of kde; didn't I give you a link for that last night? (removing ~/.kde will remove all your personal kde stuff)
<Daviey> !ops
<`twek> vorian littlepinkdot ProN00b hellboy195 [DMC] vaughn seb2 joakim` googlies aspire agra ionstorm selinuxium billstei cody-somerville Gunirus ZeroA4 visik7 lordcow alumno04 patlkli Cyclonut someothernick nasamo Raistl|n mag_mor eitreach misterdominus Mr_Jam Pici flush burkmat yharrow bardyr jamesgc priidu_ piju ric Mardoxx theneb_ frold degreseven celi0us chook_2 HUmar kwajstabo phoenix24 ompaul luisa devinus Nicke joakim- SecretLine mqueiros_
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<FloodBot2> `twek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluefox83> O.o
<`twek> epswing jamalf harmental80 dewd zorce-laptop nicoAMG grimeboy _Lucretia_ dolphin_noel Wanderer_ allaert Stagger faileas RetLaw _Mica_ maxownz cdecarlo jackster flo__ Centaur5 AxeZ shandy joanki mendred jsauer emma jimmygoon julle_ eQualizer echos master_o1_master bfiller marko-_- pppoe_dude _coredump_ benzs_s tuomoila jeegr ArmedKing think3r sinbox Polarina nickrud Syntux_ n2diy esperegu_ ElementalBelief playya das_maze adante FXRS Turgon
<prince_jammys> !ops
<XiXaQ> ?
<milardovich> wtf
<agra> thanks
<ejer> VSpike:   Dumps raw compressed audio stream to ./stream.dump (useful with MPEG/AC-3, in most other cases the resulting file will not be playable). If you give more than one of −dumpaudio, −dumpvideo, −dumpstream on the command line only the last one will work.
<Cpudan80> prince_jammys: you really want it gone
<Semloh> TY floodbot
<p33l3> Ubuntu: You get what you paid for. Who agrees?
<joakim2> spam, `twek
<syntaxerror55> ...
<`twek> Ajedrez jmesquita ajousselin Ljorring _elemental juliank nclx xukun niknik The_Machine pjotr BernardB mxin jetscreamer danisahne riaal colinma_ corpse_ lagann_ TelnetManta jerbear neville BenC lego1974 MatBoy johndbritton scresawn prophY magnetron InspectorCluseau aaroncampbell tuna-fish werdan7 LjL-Temp andatche voici eMxyzptlk stefano TeTeT zelrikriando mazeman b0ha Aeon Hestv4 jpatrick Alex vwbusguy melter Al2O3_ Trae switch__ pecisk joseee1985
<norml_advocat1> nickrud oh yeah
<norml_advocat1> sorry
<mag_mor> o.O
<_Casey_> wtf twek
<ipx> Idiot
<eth01> ?
<ejer> but that is rough way to do it VSpike
<axel-fr> stupidiot
<XiXaQ> language...
<eth01> uhuh
<finalbeta> That takes me back to when I was 11 years old.
<mshooshtari> Is there anybody that can help with USB and 2.6 kernel?
<ph0rensic> Wow so this channel has gone to hell this morning i guess
<VSpike> ejer: yeah I just read that, but it does say that the result will not be playable
<BernardB> :/
<BernardB> Who called me?
<prince_jammys> Cpudan80: it should go without -f , no?  -f just forces and doesnt prompt, right?
<PriceChild> !don't feed the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<linxeh> axel-fr: using that word as an insult is highly offensive
<Flare183> yeah
<Jouva> BernardB: somebody spammed the channel with /names
<luisa> How do I... make compiz (or any other program) launch when I log in?
<Odd-rationale> BernardB: a troll...
<Cpudan80> prince_jammys: Errors out if the file is in use
<Ayabara> what is aclocal, and why doesn't my ubuntu have it
<BernardB> Okay >,>
<prince_jammys> Cpudan80: ah
<Cpudan80> prince_jammys: -f will kill it for sure
<prince_jammys> Cpudan80: gotcha now
<ejer> VSpike: mencoder -oac
<axel-fr> linxeh, couldn't think better
<VSpike> ejer: ahhh cool thanks!!
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: so there you have it:::    rm -rf ~/.kde  , though --purge may have the same effect (not sure)
<linxeh> axel-fr: its like calling him a cretin or a spastic or something. offensive for anyone that has family that suffer from those conditions
<zelrikriando> why the hell I got highlighted
<frold> we all did!
<ph0rensic> zelrikriando, What up f00000000
<crisco> who the fuck highlighted me
<Cpudan80> crisco: spammer
<ph0rensic> zelrikriando, some dick that highlighted everyone
<Jouva> zelrikriando, crisco: spammer/troll that pastes /names
<axel-fr> linxeh, i didnt know it was an actual word
<eth01> language please.
<crisco> why dont the ops do somthing. this happenes every wek
<zelrikriando> ph0rensic: not much...working on some crap assignement
<crisco> unbelievable
<Survivorman> Is there a difference between mozilla-mplayer and mplayerplug-in? Which should I use?
<SpacePilot> For those who wanted to see the memory usage issue I had. Here is a link http://i32.tinypic.com/2pob42s.png
<ph0rensic> zelrikriando, ahh fun!
<Odd-rationale> crisco: They just banned him/her
<bartmon> Hey. Anyone know of a good site which explains specific user groups?
<geekahedron> trying to install wine:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56781/
<eth01> crisco, highlighted? you mean CTCP?
<mai> hi
<fuffwork> when i select restart from my shutdown menu in ubuntu, it looks like it's shutting down for a bit, and then the screen flashes purple or green, and then goes black. My pc speaker then makes a long beep, and the screen stays black and doesn't startup. To get around it, I have to cut the power to the computer, and then turn the power back on and start it up - any idea what might cause this?
<ph0rensic> bartmon, what do you want to know about user groups? As in permissions in the filesystem?
<ZeroA4> crisco, you get highlighted once a week and think we should call the (c)ops ?
<mshooshtari> qemu + usb = :P
<axel-fr> linxeh, though i didnt invent it http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stupidiot&defid=104940
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys im gonna make a pastebin with a HUGE line of code it seems to be an extremely complete way to remove stuff.  But I think it will get rid of too much, like my ubuntu studio, and maybe my mp3/divx stuff I DUNNO
<mai> i am trying to connect my nokia via blutouth  ,,, any help
<norml_advocat1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jouva> eth01: No the feature in clients that beeps and colorizes lines with your name in it
<eth01> axel-fr, thats of no help whatsoever, leave it out.
<Cpudan80> !paste | norml_advocat1
<ubotu> norml_advocat1: please see above
<bartmon> ph0rensic: i want to know what memberhip in specific groups, e.g. in audio does
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: yes removing packages like kubuntu-desktop will list a ton of stuff
<Cpudan80> Uh oh
<norml_advocat1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56782/
<Arelis> Hi people. I just tried resizing the Windows partition, and rebooted back into windows but it's still the same size. I saw it resizing the partition, but it didn't actually happen. What gives?
<Jouva> <crisco> why dont the ops do somthing. this happenes every wek     <--- but they DID do something.
<norml_advocat1> I dont want to get rid of ubuntu studio
<Jouva> Do you think they stood there and let him continue to spam names?
<ph0rensic> Arelis, what program did you try with?
<crisco> Jouva, I got highlighted, the damage was done
<mai> i am trying to connect my nokia via blutouth  ,,, any help
<ejer> norml_advocat1: just leave it then, it is not hurting you
<Arelis> ph0rensic: gparted
<Daviey> Jouva: discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<crisco> i mean do preventative measures. any idiot op can ban 20 seconds later
<crisco> big deal
<aoupi> mai: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ph0rensic> Arelis, hmmm trying to dual boot?
<Arelis> ph0rensic: yes
<norml_advocat1> ejer i dont want kde, it made my system kinda screwy.  and i dont want all the extra packs
<ZeroA4> crisco, but WHO can ban 20 seconds before???
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: most of that stuff, at first glance, is what you want to get rid off
<leeping2007> Hi there, I've installed network-admin-openvpn but there seems to be no "vpn" options appearing when I type in network-admin (the network configuration GUI).  I wonder what's wrong?
<ejer> norml_advocat1: it is not doing anything unless you run them, so just leave it
<ph0rensic> Arelis, does it give you the options to resize and install when you boot to the disk?
<ejer> unless you feel like having fun of course
<Prot> u
<Prot> Ubuntu: You get what you paid for. Who agrees?
<Prot> jawee `twek crisco ph0rensic sjefen6 Odd-rationale acrid alfermp brownan VSpike tcm Ruens norml_advocat1 scott_ leninIdebian Flare183 freeman163 SpacePilot Lumpi peter78 bartmon axel-fr HetaUma Haz MasterShrek albabe_ barzilouik Casey duns_s_ syntaxerror55 sfleury m3gach33zy eth01 subzero2000 geekahedron xjonex Gerrath GodsDead eMaX_ anthony nightmare_ Latty arreis bluefox83 spine55 bruenig hennessy two_bits DGtlRif1 ziro tobias__ cosmodad
<Daviey> leeping2007: it shows up under nm-applet (the network applet in the corner)
<Jouva> GAH
<Prot> MsK` alkasteve erwan_ Flav0r m3gab0y achandrashekar clustermagnet mid5 SirBob1701 arnath01 marius zimon duns_s moise7000 jack_spratt cthom06 manox [B00] Mean-Machine MrRoland albabe cofff NastyAccident milardovich Mikelevel Idzme Metal_Militia unagi_ roentgen dgjones clarezoe KaiForce DGJ_ HiisiVonHolten Pirate-King m4steR didymo Jonty rickympl rah215 FTB|ARSENAL cybrside_ elate finalbeta root----- clay__ bmk789 nand_ cZw0 splix_ joakim2
<Jouva> Again?
<norml_advocat1> ejer fun is what im here for
<Daviey> !ops Prot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops prot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<norml_advocat1> kill prot
<ZeroA4> Prot, :þ
<Prot> mshooshtari Vinc2 fdsajkl Bhaal walmis GodTodd_ Leechzilla marve solid_liq CroX jsuther Tiven jimlay mnabil linkslice riotkittie novacrust bl4ckh3r0 Gistybit Cpudan80 dj_baggio chencolin [Chief] ka2zzzz0 ibou_ shingouz hugifrb dbe` linduxed_ tekhedz jooje Kibbles komputes ipx negonicrac Zehsiol Gigamo herciu_a edman007 pimanx KnifeHat knappen kekZpriester XiXaQ pbrunier mneisen goki_work_ _Casey_ emily MrKnights eagle-101 Panaclerio linxeh
<ph0rensic> !ops | prot back again
<FloodBot2> Prot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daviey> !ops
<ubotu> prot back again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<crisco> Ubuntu: You get what you paid for. Who agrees?
<Arelis> ph0rensic: You mean in the install utility?
<_Casey_> holy crap another one
<crisco> jawee `twek crisco ph0rensic sjefen6 Odd-rationale acrid alfermp brownan VSpike tcm Ruens norml_advocat1 scott_ leninIdebian Flare183 freeman163 SpacePilot Lumpi peter78 bartmon axel-fr HetaUma Haz MasterShrek albabe_ barzilouik Casey duns_s_ syntaxerror55 sfleury m3gach33zy eth01 subzero2000 geekahedron xjonex Gerrath GodsDead eMaX_ anthony nightmare_ Latty arreis bluefox83 spine55 bruenig hennessy two_bits DGtlRif1 ziro tobias__ cosmodad
<bartmon> again?
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Ban crisco too
<NuNuiNaraK> HI
<norml_advocat1> nickrud i want to learn how to run killascript 0.23a
<_Casey_> prince got K_lined LOLOLOL
<Jouva> Daw crap it was the same guy
<tekhedz> ops indeed
<MasterShrek> hello NuNuiNaraK
<ph0rensic> Arelis, yeah
<PriceChild> _Casey_, it was an accident and I am sure will be fixed asap.
<leeping2007> Daviey: I can see the applet, and when I click on it I can bring up the "Network Settings" window
<leeping2007> Daviey: But there's nothing else ...
<Cpudan80> That happened to me before
<Odd-rationale> norml_advocat1: see if this helps you get rid of kde: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<tanner> i dont suppose there is a way to mount an ISO image read-write
<_Casey_> i hate bots ;x
<Cpudan80> Someone used an O instead of 0 to impersonate me
<Cpudan80> And they klined the wrong Cpudan
<emma> My top pannel has suddenly stopped auto-hidding. What's going on?
<HoboBen> Hi all - Sound Juicer is having an "invalid parameters" error when I try to extract a CD to any format
<ipx> my god
<norml_advocat1> odd-rational thats where i got my stuff
<ipx> FOR FUCK SAKE
<Daviey> leeping2007: left click, you probably need to log out and log back in (or restart nm-applet)
<hunteke> tanner: no
<Cpudan80> !ohmy | ipx
<norml_advocat1> it seems toooo complete
<ubotu> ipx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ph0rensic> !language | ipx
<cube> my board has 2 ethernet ports can i have the unused port go to a laptop and share my internet connection
<hunteke> tanner: the filesystem itself gets some of it's efficiency from not needing to worry about changes.
<norml_advocat1> allright i just ran the huge lineoscript
<Cpudan80> Anyway  ---- anybody know about my issue with Quicktime and firefox? Videos don't play in ffox... but I have all the plugins (I think)
<_Casey_> i guess you could try cube
<cube> like adhoc the connection to the laptop through ethernet and how
<norml_advocat1> here goes everything
<hunteke> tanner: what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<MasterShrek> cube, youd have to set up a bridge i believe, no idea how to do it though
<gatestone> Princesomething, are you here?
<Arelis> ph0rensic: yes it does.
<Cpudan80> Sorry if someone answered me, It's scrolled way off the screen by now
<cube> casey: i did try i need to set it up!
<nickrud> ProN00b: sorry about that
<Bupsss> hi all
<cube> i will look into the bridge
<cube> thankyou shrek
<root-----> badly need help with networking. please need your 5 mins.. http://pastebin.com/m2fbb2d05
<MasterShrek> gl
<_Casey_> id look on google for you but im setting up vbox as we speak
<ph0rensic> Arelis, I would use that option it has worked for me in the past..
<Bupsss> can anybody explain how to install a gtk theme? please
<norml_advocat1> what is the big deal about kde?  I dont get what it is.
<cube> looks like bridging is when you connect 2 internets to 1 machine
<Cpudan80> Its another desktop manager norml_advocat1
<Cpudan80> Like GNOME
<soulburner> cube, isnt that multihoming?
<s> norml_advocat1: it's just a window manager alternative
<ph0rensic> Arelis, gparted is sort of weird for me, but it works great during installation... another way to resize the disk is through windows software
<gatestone> In case someone saw my question about slow boot, yes it was about bad splashscreen, and "nosplash" in menu.lst did it.
<cube> i don't know what multihoming is
<norml_advocat1> whats wrong with gnome, i like it better
<leeping2008> It looks like the option for VPN still doesn't appear after logging out and back in
<MasterShrek> !best | norml_advocat1
<ubotu> norml_advocat1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<leeping2008> Should I restart the computer?  It's preferable that I don't, because the computer is a server...
<cube> but it looks to be that bridging is putting 2 connections together for more bandwidth
<mnabil> root-----, !!! what is this ?!
<Jobias> norml_advocat1: nothing's wrong with gnome. kde is just another choice
<aoupi> norml_advocat1: different people have different preferences, as easy as that :)
<s> normal_advocate1 nothing, its a preferances thing
<aoupi> norml_advocat1: oh I see you already got a !best
<mnabil> root-----,  FGI
<norml_advocat1> thpthpthpthp
<paolob> Hi guys, I'm trying to get a 1440x900 lcd monitor working with a ati radeon 9000 , all I get is that the monitor reaches that resolution, but using only 3/4 of the screen. Is that a known problem? any hint?
<root-----> mnabil whats fgi ?
<s> i just ran into a huge problem that i don't know how to fix...
<cube> anyone else have any ideas on connecting a laptop to the unused ethernet port on my board to share the internet connection
<ph0rensic> norml_advocat1, I like gnome because it doesn't install as much stuff everywhere and I like the way it looks better too .. some like the look of KDE, i guess it is more windows like??
<niknik> I think I solved my problem.  Thank you everyone who tried to help.
<ph0rensic> Arelis your gone huh
<norml_advocat1> ph0rensic i dont like windows, i like gnome myself
<ph0rensic> norml_advocat1, ah k
<norml_advocat1> and kde made my system messup
<tanner> norml_advocat1: how so?
<ph0rensic> norml_advocat1, I tried it once but it seemed to install way too much stuff
<s> i just tryed putting the nvidea drivers on my system instead of the nv drivers like it said on the website, and when i rebooted, now i can't start x :(
<norml_advocat1> yep
<Tyczek> I've problem with microphone... On skype sound is good (that people say), but when I want to record voice to file... it's quietly and groan... http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2084/zrzutekranu3el0.png that's mixers... Probably digital is capturing...
<gaten> im trying to connect to a shared feisty printer from a gusty machine, and when i try to make the printer default in gusty (I can see it and print a test page fine), i get the error: there was an error during CUPS operation: 'client-error-forbidden'. why can i print a test page but I cant make the printer default
<bartmon> Does anyone have a breakdown of basic groups a user can be a member of?
<eQualizer> Tekniikan ihmelapset kertokaa. Jos näytössä on HDMI-liitäntä, joka löytyy esim. Xbox360:stä, niin saako nämä kaksi toimimaan keskenään? Onko tarvetta tv:lle?
<ejer> cube: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<eQualizer> Sorry, wrong channel.
<Bupsss> anyone knows how to apply correctly this theme? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+one?content=73798
<ejer> bartmon: look at the user/group app in administration
<bastid_raZor> is there a way to find out why a package was put on hold if not done by the user?
<s> ejer: it was that site that u sent me to earlier
<nickrud> !fi | eQualizer
<ubotu> eQualizer: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<bartmon> ejer: I can't
<Jobias> paolob: can you be more specific? what do you mean by only using 3/4 of the screen?
<XiXaQ> gaten, perhaps it's a permission issue? It makes sense that most users are allowed to print, but only some are allowed to switch printers.
<mnabil> root-----, fucken google it
<PriceChild> !jfgi | mnabil
<ejer> s: huh?
<Arelis> who was the one helping me with the partitioning?
<ubotu> mnabil: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bartmon> ejer: I don't have that on my menu because i just removed my user from all groups
<cube> ejer: looks to be what i need...guess i was wrong about bridging being 2 connections two 1 computer
<nickrud> !language | mnabil this as well
<ubotu> mnabil this as well: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bartmon> ejer: now i wanna undo that
<^CatMan^> i just d/l sirc since i didn't have an irc client for a terminal :)
<HoboBen> Oops solved my pronlem - thanks for your time folks, see you all soon
<bartmon> brb
<root-----> mnabil why do you think iam here. i met google. he didnt told me any thing
<MasterShrek> ubuntu 8.10: intrepid ibex   eh? thats a weird name lol
<_Casey_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<paolob> Jobias, the monitor actually uses 1440x900, but using only the right part of the screen. I mean it leaves a 200 px black area in the left part of the screen
<Arelis> Hi all. I tried resizing my Windows partition using the Ubuntu installer but it says "An error occured." and it doesn't give information on the actual error.
<Arelis> and it says it's been aborted
<Jobias> paolob: so the aspect ratio isn't set properly?
<ejer> root-----: i don't know what fgi is either :)
<paolob> Jobias, exactly, the screen is comprimed
<root-----> ejer fuckig google it
<gaten> XiXaQ: but this is a local issue. im running it through gksudo, so there should not be any permission issues
<Jouva> root-----: I see what you did there.
<ChosenOne> lo
<ejer> good luck with your problem root----- :)
<Jobias> paolob: and going into preferences->screen resolution or admimistration->screens and graphics doesn't help?
<^CatMan^> ejer: any idea how to get me back into x?
<Arelis> Did anyone read my question?
<ejer> ^CatMan^: startx ?
<aoupi> ^CatMan^: have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<^CatMan^> tried that kicked out an error
<ejer> Arelis: i did... looks like this is not gonna work
<paolob> Jobias, in preferences-> screen resolution it shows other resolutions with the same 60 Hz frequency, but obviously they aren't worth a try because they are not 16:9 resolutions
<Arelis> ejer: Alright. what might be the cause, then? :)
<foso> is there a way to set the display to dim after i havent used it for a while like on a mac?
<cicero_b> anyone know howto go to a specific line numbered x in emacs
<ejer> Arelis: lots of things, you should not try to resize win partitions in my opinion
<ejer> foso: power settings in prefs
<_Casey_> o.o i have a problem. http://pastebin.com/m4504014b
<Jouva> Arelis: Did you defrag the partition atleast?
<SpacePilot> So, anyone know why this happends?  http://i32.tinypic.com/2pob42s.png
<ejer> _Casey_: since I am sure you read the readme, maybe try sudo gpasswd - a youruser vboxusers
<erUSUL> cicero_b: emacs +linenumber file.txt it works on mosst text editors not only emacs
<Jouva> Arelis: I'm grabbing straws mind you :)
<MrRoland> damn if ubuntu had a better name...
<ejer> erUSUL: looks like a bug to me
<erUSUL> ejer: ??
<Jobias> paolob: hmmm, i had a similar problem, but i have an nvidia card and bypassed the ubuntu control panel and used the nvidia control panel directly to force it to work with my dual monitors (which were displaying at an improper resolution like yours). but since you're running ATI, i'm not sure how to help you. i suspect you'd have to go in and fiddle with the xorg config files manually
<Cpudan80> _Casey_: are you actually in the virtual users group?
<cicero_b> erUSUL: i was hoping to do it in the editor
<Arelis> Jouva: Yes, i did defrag it before. :)
<Slart> SpacePilot: soo.. firefox is acting as usual.. I'm a bit surprised about pidgin though =)
<ejer> erUSUL: ? a bug, like there is a problem in the software?
<Arelis> ejer: Yes but i want to dual-boot.
<erUSUL> cicero_b: ooops
<_Casey_> i have no idea
<ejer> Arelis: you install windows first, on one partition, then ubuntu on another
<cicero_b> oh M-X goto-line works
<SpacePilot> Slart: Hell, I guess doing bling-bling on xterm was to much after all. :)
<ejer> Arelis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Arelis> ejer: That is not an option. I don't have the disk used to install this Windows
<erUSUL> cicero_b: M-x goto-line
<Arelis> ejer: it came pre-installed with this computer
<nickrud> _Casey_: sudo adduser <username> vboxusers , log out and back in. Should fix it
<ejer> look at that guide
<Slart> SpacePilot: hehe.. are you on 64 or 32 bit? does it do this all the time?
<ejer> Arelis: this is dangerous tho, you could wipe windows
<SpacePilot> 32 bit, and I restarted the computer, same thing.
<cicero_b> o.k. here is a better one: how do i dos2unix in ubuntu?
<snirp> Hey there, no experience in Linux but planning to enrich my life with Ubuntu on my next system... some questions....
<cicero_b> (or remove the ^M characters in emacs)
<luisa> Hi... could anyone tell me where styles are saved? (I'm trying to edit the Main menu icon on the Ubuntu Studio distro)
<snirp> ... will linux support latest chipsets (AMD 780G)
<Jouva> nickrud: adduser or addgroup ?
<Arelis> ejer: any other way to dual-boot with Ubuntu? (I plan to use it as my main system except for gaming (but i will play open-source games on it)
<ejer> Arelis: that guide is the way - you have to have 2 partitions
<nickrud> Jouva: adduser:  if you append a group name, the user will get added to the group
<snirp> and the built-in graphics card?
<Arelis> ejer: yes but to do that i'd have to resize windows
<Jouva> nickrud: Ok just that I thought he was looking to get his existing user in the group
<ejer> Arelis: yes
<VSpike> can anyone access ftp://ftp.perl.org/pub ?
<nickrud> Jouva: yup he was
<norml_advocate> How do I get my aptoncd to stop recognizing the packages i do not have installed?
<Arelis> ejer: But i tried that already and got the error - both on gparted and the installer.
<Jouva> You can "adduser" with an existing name?
<foso> (using 7.10 and a compaq laptop, ati radeon)
<Jobias> snirp: sure will, as far as i know
<nickrud> cicero_b: install tofrodos package
<_Casey_> brb
<prince_jammys> VSpike: yes
<nickrud> Jouva: yes
<Jouva> Seems backwards but ok :)
<snirp> Jobias: nice, is my only concern
<sip> Ludi!! kar perekluchitsa na russkiy??????
<ejer> Arelis: looks like you are stuck then, probably other partitions on system... you can always run from livecd, but without really changing your drive, what can ya do?
<VSpike> ejer: mencoder won't seem to do it without a video stream, so I'm tring Perl Audio Converter :)
<ejer> Arelis: get a windows install cd then mess around
<nickrud> Jouva: a nice util debian provides.
<norml_advocate> How do I get my aptoncd to stop recognizing the packages i do not have installed?  or how do I get rid of packages i do not have installed?
<Jobias> snirp: you /might/ have a bit of fiddling to do to get the onboard graphics to work, but i don't think it would be unbearable
<aoupi> !ru | sip
<ejer> VSpike: mencoder -ovc dummy should workj
<ubotu> sip: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bartmon> Hi. Why does "usermod -m -G adm,disk,cdrom,audio,video,dhcp,fuse,mysql,postgres,clamav" not work?
<sip> !ru | sip
<sip> ne ponal
<aoupi> bartmon: you need to tell it what user
<norml_advocate> How do I get my aptoncd to stop recognizing the packages i do not have installed?  or how do I get rid of packages i do not have installed?
<aoupi> bartmon: usermod -m -G adm,disk,cdrom,audio,video,dhcp,fuse,mysql,postgres,clamav bartmon
<bartmon> aoupi: sorry, forgot to paste hat
<danand_> _Casey_ - if your setting up virtualbox make sure the kernel has the vboxdrv module loaded ie sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<ynef> bartmon: forgot your username at the end, perhaps?
<bartmon> i do have a user at the end
<_Casey_> ok hold on
<bartmon> it's "usermod -m -G adm,disk,cdrom,audio,video,dhcp,fuse,mysql,postgres,clamav bartman"
<aoupi> bartmon: are you sure -m exists?
<snirp> Jobias: I am not easily scared ;) but i think the chipset will be quite big pretty soon so people will soon figure it out if i won't be able myself
<norml_advocate> How do I get my aptoncd to stop recognizing the packages i do not have installed?  or how do I get rid of packages i do not have installed?
<bartmon> aoupi: yep, that's prolly it
<_Casey_> alright lets try now
<bartmon> thanks!
<Flannel> bartmon: why don't you use -G [couple of groups] -a?
<m3gach33zy> hey guys i just built a new computer and should i first install ubuntu? or should i do xp then ubuntu?
<VSpike> ejer: Option ovc: Unknown suboption dummy
<ynef> m3gach33zy: xp, then ubuntu
<bartmon> Flannel: what does -a do? add instead of overwrite?
<Flannel> bartmon: yes
<aoupi> m3gach33zy: only ubuntu :)
<ynef> m3gach33zy: well, technically, my answer would be "only ubuntu", but you wanted xp as well ;-)
<aoupi> bartmon: yes, it appends the groups given in -G
<norml_advocate> How do I get my aptoncd to stop recognizing the packages i do not have installed?  or how do I get rid of packages i do not have installed?
<m3gach33zy> aoupi: well i would only do ubuntu but i'm afraid it wont work copmletly
<ejer> VSpike: i don't have any wma files to try, is your public somewhere
<ynef> bartmon: dude, check the man page -- it is actually readable (unlike some others) ;-)
<ejer> norml_advocate: repeating that often the exact smae thing does not help
<bartmon> Flannel: Well i didn't realise it would overwrite my goups in the first place. So now i'm trying to get a functional user account working agsin.
<norml_advocate> ejer any other suggestions?
<Flare183> norml_advocate: to clean your cache, you have to open up a terminal and then type in sudo apt-get clean
<VSpike> ejer: yeah its at http://www.carlyleclarke.plus.com/01%20Feeling%20Oblivion.wma
<ph0rensic> Back.. sorry was afk
<_Casey_> yeah virtualbox is just giving me a black screen when im running it
<VSpike> ejer: thanks
<ynef> m3gach33zy: well, you should go windows first, ubuntu second -- windows will simply replace your boot loader on install, so you have to jump through hoops if you install ubuntu and then xp
<norml_advocate> flare183 you da man
<ejer> gimme 2-3 VSpike
<norml_advocate> flare183 or the woman
<Flare183> man
<bartmon> ynef: that's where i got -G from but i didn't realise groups would be set to exactly that which you give
<m3gach33zy> ynef: thanks
<Flare183> norml_advocate: i'm a man
<norml_advocate> flare183 then you da man
<ynef> bartmon: ah, well, yeah -- that's why -a appends the groups to your already existing group memberships... quite handy, that :-)
<ynef> m3gach33zy: no problem :-)
<norml_advocate> flare183 now aptoncd isnt finding any packages
<Flare183> ok then...
<VSpike> very annoying.  can't install pacpl because I can't reach ftp.perl.org
<aoupi> norml_advocate: apt-get check
<Flare183> norml_advocate: well you aren't supposed to use aptoncd
<Flare183> norml_advocate: really you are supposed to use apt-get
<aoupi> norml_advocate: perhaps that finds out what's wrong (probably not)
<m3gach33zy> does anyone think that it will be a problem to install xp vista and ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> hi, can I connect to user x on server suing vncviewer when user x, y, z are in session?
<ph0rensic> m3gab0y, No, Ive seen a triple boot xp, vista, and ubuntu
<ynef> m3gach33zy: what, all three? if so, go xp -> vista -> ubuntu
<Flare183> m3gach33zy: depends on which you install first
<Semloh> Hey im new to linux and im having trouble running programs with python can anyone help?
<ejer> VSpike: mplayer -ao pcm:file=test.wav 01\ Feeling\ Oblivion.wma
<ejer> VSpike: works fine
<HetaUma> hmm any ideas where do I set users that are able to shut down the computer?
<aoupi> !ask | Semloh
<ubotu> Semloh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<norml_advocate> sudo apt-get check didnt work!
<MrKeuner> vncviewer takes me to the user who has opened the first session
<m3gach33zy> well i have a big hdd so i thought why not have all 3 just for the heck of it
<ynef> m3gach33zy: vista will most likely recognise your xp install, and add it to some boot menu, and then ubuntu can understand and use them both
<norml_advocate> nothin in aptoncd!
 * Flare183 says i haven't really worked with aptoncd
<gatestone> prince_jammys, thx for the tip, I used nosplash to fix my slow boot...
<nickrud> HetaUma: I believe they need to bin in the powerdev group,  sudo adduser <usrname> powerdev . (that user will have to log out and back in for it to take effect)
<prince_jammys> gatestone: good
<m3gach33zy> ynef:  i see thanks
<gary_> Does anyone know where kexi looks for templates?
<Flare183> gary_: yeah on kde-files.org
<Ximal> would anyone mind telling me how or what theurl for the ps3 ubuntu installation is ?
<ynef> m3gach33zy: ubuntu plays well with others, windows... not so much. so install the smartest os last ;-)
<hunterp> what is the default login? i installed an ubuntu vmware image and i can't login
<MrJoey> Quick question:  If you use the first guided option in the Ubuntu installer, will it automatically install alongside Windows?
<Flare183> hunterp: nothing
<norml_advocat1> why did I just get booted?
<ejer> hunterp: it will say on page you got it from
<m3gach33zy> ynef: hahahah xD
<Flare183> norml_advocat1: i don't know
<norml_advocat1> hhhhmmmm
<soulburner> can i reformat 2 drives when installing ubuntu?
<nickrud> Ximal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<norml_advocat1> how do i get aptoncd to recognize installed packages?
<ynef> soulburner: sure
<gatestone> prince_jammys, I used nosplash because there seems to be no VESA vga code inb the kernerl for 1280x800 that I am using (Thinkpad)
<m3gach33zy> ynef: how does ubuntu play well with xp and vista?  I don't understand how they can all work together
<gary_> Flare183: I mean where it looks for templates locally.
<soulburner> ynef, where is the option, or what do i need to look for?
<prince_jammys> gatestone: i see, i'll remember that
<soulburner> im on ubuntu now, but im wanting to format my windows side and reinstall everything
<Flare183> gary_: i think in it's  /usr/share/kexi folder but I'm not sure
<soulburner> going to switch to ubuntu
<ynef> soulburner: well, when the partitioner comes up, just choose your other harddrive and go to town with the formatting
<norml_advocat1> how do i get aptoncd to recognize installed packages?
<aman> can anyone tell is there anyway to trace a person through his email id????
<ejer> m3gach33zy: linux has a better bootloader
<prince_jammys> gatestone: replaced "splash" with "nosplash" , right?
<Flare183> !offtopic | aman
<ubotu> aman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ximal> yes nickrud but I remember a tutorial on what to and not to do .. and that page is just the download page.. ;(
<soulburner> so far unbuntu has done everything ive done in windows, and done it better
<Flare183> !install | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ejer> norml_advocat1: can you explain your question, what do you want to do
<m3gach33zy> ejer: what does that mean exactly?
<ynef> m3gach33zy: well, plays well in that regard meant that it will recognise the other os:s existance and add them to your boot menu -- and, of course, ubuntu can read windows' files, but not the other way around
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: i think aptoncd uses the cache, and when you did autoclean, you cleared the cache *maybe*
<gatestone> prince_jammys, I also added my specs to the relavan Ubuntu bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/61711
<ynef> m3gach33zy: (unless you install some extra drivers, that is)
<ejer> m3gach33zy: you could go look into grub, don't think we could explain it all here
<nickrud> Ximal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 ?
<gary_> Flare183: There's a /usr/share/apps/kexi but no templates.
<Flare183> gary_: i don't know then...
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: are you trying to duplicate your installation on another computer?
<Ximal> the ubotu actually helped. thanks guys
<Vulcanis> So, I recently installed ubuntu on a thinkpad x60, and the wireless range is something like half that of what I got in windows
<danand_> hi all - does anyone know how i can set up my entries in /dev so that /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrom1 point to the devices I want them to. At the moment they are the wrong way round ie /dev/cdrom points to /dev/hdd and /dev/cdrom1 points to  /dev/hdc?
<bartmon> If I add a user to a new group can I enforce the new settings without a reboot?
<ynef> Vulcanis: does it work, though? the driver could just be reporting a really low value
<Vulcanis> it works
<nickrud> bartmon: log that user out completely, then log back in
<Vulcanis> but my room, which I can get a mid-quality signal in windows, does not get a connection to the router in the living room
<danand_> bartmon - just logout and log in again
<ynef> Vulcanis: I have really crappy values too, but the same speed and actual quality as in windows
<ynef> Vulcanis: ah, well, then that's a problem
<Vulcanis> its only the range thats the problem
<ynef> Vulcanis: what module are you using? is it ndiswrapper, or a native one?
<choudesh> Vulcanis, you may want to increase your txpower
<Vulcanis> just the one that came with ubuntu.  I'm somewhat new to this, I have not used *nix in two years.
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys i did clean the cache, and i am trying to make a cd for when I break my computer again
<choudesh> Vulcanis, man iwconfig and look at txpower
<ynef> Vulcanis: ok, can you type "lsmod | grep ndis" in a terminal and see if it gives you a response?
<Vulcanis> thanks.  Any idea what it should be set to, chou?
<HetaUma> any ideas why suddenly the shutdown and restart buttons from the main user disapear ?
<Vulcanis> ynef: I'm not on the laptop right now, I'll go and grab it
<bartmon> nickrud: danand_: thank
<bartmon> youj
<ynef> choudesh: how do you increase the tx power?
<ynef> choudesh: i know how to read it, but how do I set it? :-)
<choudesh> Vulcanis, most likely it is set to a powersaving mode. just check it out and see how to get it and give it a large integer, say 100000; that would increase it to the make
<EnderTheThird> Anyone know how to enable thumbnails for network-mounted drives?
<Vulcanis> thanks
<ynef> ah, there you go: it's in iwconfig of course ;-)
<choudesh> ynef, look at man iwconfig; txpower section
<ynef> choudesh: yeah :-)
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: you could just save a list of all the packages and then apt-get install them all in the future.  there's a script that does that
<bartmon> Is there a website detailing user groups on a linux system?
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys but i dont always have the net. and want a disc
<bartmon> at least the common ones
<choudesh> Vulcanis, if that doesn't help - come back and I will help you more
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: ah
<^CatMan^> i just tried putting the settings back the defaults with the only diff bein the nvidia driver, but when i try to 'startx' it says no screens found :(
<choudesh> Vulcanis, you may have to ping me a few times to get my attention
<ejer> bartmon: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/users_in_ubuntu
<norml_advocat1> Does anyone know how to get aptoncd to recognize installed packages?
<ph0rensic> norml_advocat1, There is probably a way to package them on the disc, and then the script can read the disc as a repository to install everything
<choudesh> norml_advocat1, installed or that are in the cache?
<bartmon> ejer: thanks
<aoupi> bartmon: there is an explanation next to them in "Users and Groups"
<norml_advocat1> choudesh installed I just cleared the cache
<choudesh> norml_advocat1, easiest way is just to apt-get download-only packages you have installed then they are added to the cache again and let aptoncd look there
<ynef> ^CatMan^: well, that can be for any number of reasons -- look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log where you have errors (EE)
<ejer> bartmon: http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/restore-default-ubuntu-groups/
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: apt-get does have a download-only option that you should look into
<norml_advocat1> choudesh you the man
<norml_advocat1> thanks
<^CatMan^> ynef: what exactly am i looking for?
<ynef> ^CatMan^: stuff that says "(EE) ...something"
<choudesh> norml_advocat1, thank the channel, we are all here to help
<bartmon> aoupi: i don't have that menu entry
<ynef> ^CatMan^: no screens found could be that your kernel module does not match the installed driver, for instance
<norml_advocat1> thanks channel!!!
<^CatMan^> ok
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: this will generate the list:::: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep 'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:install$='| awk '{print $1}' > installedpackages
<ThipThip> Question:  Is there reason to be concerned about security with a wireless keyboard in Ubuntu?  Couldn't someone with some kind of sniffer pick up all of my keystrokes?  The logitech keyboard I'm using has a security program for Windows, the actual efficacy of which I have no idea.  Is there some generic equivalent for Linux (there appears not to be one from logitech).  Should I be worried?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: ooops
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: don't know what happened there
<aoupi> bartmon: it comes when you hilight a user, click properties and then in the User priviliges tab
<white_eagle> just a  general question, do usb wifi receivers work with ubuntu or linux in general?
<[chr0n0s]> white_eagle, as a matter of fact they do
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys please say again
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/gaming/top-5-amazing-free-games-you-probably-never-played-and-should/
<choudesh> ThipThip, to be honest - there is no such program for *nix.
<ejer> ThipThip: you should be worried if you have reason to... but you should understand there are bigger security risks
<white_eagle> [chr0n0s]: do all of them work?
<shad0w1e> hey is anyone familiar with 'FakeRaid'? How would I repair a fakeraid?
<white_eagle> frome the newer ones
<white_eagle> I mean
<[chr0n0s]> white_eagle, they don't
<choudesh> ThipThip, wireless keyboards/mice are inherently insecure.
<white_eagle> [chr0n0s]: what setupd do they require?
<white_eagle> setup*
<aheckler> does anyone know how i can set a script to autorun when i mount my external HDD?
<ThipThip> ejer:  Bigger security risks?  To what are you referring?
<^CatMan^> ok, found it yver
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: check this site:: http://www.debianadmin.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html  ,, but on the last step, see if you can use "apt-get --download-only install" instead of "aptitude install"
<ejer> ThipThip: unless you are really securing your system, I would not worry about wireless keyboard
<ThipThip> choudesh:  I wouldn't be worried about mouse clicks... Best to stick to wired for the keyboard you think?  Is it easy to "sniff" the signal?
<ynef> ^CatMan^: did you mean me? :-) and if so, what was the problem?
<[chr0n0s]> white_eagle, that's a too general question to be answered, but most of the intel cards work, and broadcomm also works
<ejer> ThipThip: for instance keyloggers are trivial to get and use
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: sorry, no "install"
<ThipThip> ejer:  Well I'd like to think that eavesdropping and the like is more or less impossible... Am I wrong with ubuntu out of the box?
<choudesh> ThipThip, WLOGS yes.
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: check "man apt-get" for how to just download
<^CatMan^> ynef: yeah, sorry, and the error was Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<ejer> ThipThip: no system is entirely secure I would have to say
<ThipThip> ejer:  Yes, but someone would have to have physical access to my computer to install a keylogger, no?
<ejer> yep
<karl_> when i am installing libc6 i get "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place, /sbin/ldconfig.real: Cannot mmap file /lib/libc.so.6."
<karl_> anyone know how to reconsile?
<white_eagle> thanks [chr0n0s]
<b4l74z4r> is all my system settings stored on my home partition, so if i re-install, all my settings will be kept?
<EnderTheThird> anyone know why gnome doesn't show thumbnails for a drive mounted from a network, or if there's a way to get it to?
<ynef> ^CatMan^: what did you do with your nvidia driver? did you install the one on the website, or something?
 * m3gab0y is Away: Just Away.
<bastid_raZor> is there a way to find out why a package was put on hold if not done by the user?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: the site gives you a way of generating the package list and saving it on a file.  you will then use this file to redownload everything
<bartmon> ejer: that 2nd link looks like a winner
<bartmon> thanks
<ejer> this is theoretical stuff ThipThip just saying you are more likely to have your box rooted than your wireless keyboard decrypted
<ynef> b4l74z4r: well, your personal settings are stored there -- system settings are stored in /etc -- might want to copy that to your home account
<ejer> bastid_raZor: what do you mean?
<^CatMan^> ynef: i didn't think it did anything with it, the website said make sure i am using the nvidia driver, not the nv, so i unchecked the nv one and checked the nvidia driver, then i lost x :(
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys i just want to burn all my packs to a cd
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: right, the question is whether you have to redownload them. do you?
<ynef> ^CatMan^: have you installed the driver itself, then?
<Vulcanis> choudesh: It worked, thanks.
<orgy_> hi, im trying to get my cpu freq scaling to work. but it seems like powernowd needs one of those powernow-k* modules. but theyre not loaded, and i cant load them. where do i get them?
<choudesh> Vulcanis, no problem.
<bastid_raZor> ejer; when i ran aptitude safe-upgrade it tells me several packages were held back. i did not tell any packages to be held back. why would aptitude automatically hold them?
<ejer> bastid_raZor: because you asked for a safe upgrade
<blend> hiih
<ejer> bastid_raZor: do a dist-upgrade to install them
<white_eagle> bye guys
<ThipThip> ejer:  Do you have any general suggestions to keep from being rooted?
<^CatMan^> i ran it thru dpkgreconfigure xserver-xorg
<bastid_raZor> ejer; i'm confused why a safe-upgrade would hold them? would apt-get be a better way to go then?
<ejer> ThipThip: i don't think you need to worry much, use a router, a software firewall if you like
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys my computer is working fine right now.  But I want to backup my packages for later.  but my aptoncd is not finding my installed packages.  where are they stored?
<aoupi> ThipThip: disable services you don't use, use strong passwords, update often
<ejer> bastid_raZor: you specifically asked not to install non-'safe' packages
<choudesh> ejer, even with a dist-upgrade packages are help back. The reason for being help back is dep-issues, ver-issues and packages non exists in the new repo but cater to dep-issues
<ThipThip> ejer, aoupi:  Thank you.
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: i understand perfectly what you want to do.  i'm just not sure whether you have redownload the packages after clearing the cache
<bastid_raZor> ejer; ahh i see.. okay .. thank you
<ejer> choudesh: that should not happen...
<norml_advocat1> i did not redownload anything yet.  do i have to ?
<choudesh> ejer, what should not happen?
<norml_advocat1> i just want to backup whats installed already
<ejer> choudesh: dep issues etc
<ejer> apt-get upgrade will not install kernel releases for example
<prince_jammys> ejer: norml_advocat1 did apt-get autoclean and now wants to save his installed packages using aptoncd. does he need to redownload the packages with apt-get --download-only?
<^CatMan^> um... did i do something wrong?
<danbhfive> ok, I want to install another OS, using a virtual machine,   what keyword am I looking for?  or what program am I looking for?
<aheckler> is there a way to autorun a script when i plug in my external HDD?
<hunterp> is there some easy way to grow my partitions?
<choudesh> ejer, they do. install 7.04 and dist-upgrade -d to 7.10, many packages will be help back because of loss of dep-issues
<ejer> danbhfive: virtualbox.org is good
<ejer> choudesh: that is not the way to upgrade :)
<ejer> i did not say you could not make it happen, it should not if you do things the ubuntu way
<ubuntu_> can someone help me set up a dual windows/ubuntu boot?
<danbhfive> ejer: thanks
<choudesh> ejer, shit happens (if anyone ubotu languages me...)
<norml_advocat1> ejer: norml_advocat1 did apt-get autoclean and now wants to save his installed packages using aptoncd. does he need to redownload the packages with apt-get --download-only?
<ubuntu_> can someone help me set up a dual windows/ubuntu boot?
<xidarian> ubuntu_ best thing you can do is install windows first, leaving freespace for ubuntu then install ubuntu on the freespace
<ejer> choudesh: only if you don't follow procedures, or want to get hackish
<ubuntu_> xidarian, Here's the thing: I already have both windows and ubuntu fully installed
<xidarian> ubuntu_ well, what exactly is yoru problem
<ubuntu_> xidarian, But I can only get on windows... right now i'm using ubuntu live CD to access ubuntu files
<xrestassuredx> ubuntu_: what version of windows?
<ubuntu_> xidarian, XP
<aheckler> is there a way to autorun a script when i plug in my external HDD?
<Raizard> How can I delete an icon on the desktop that i can't remove with the right click?
<choudesh> ejer, not really...just look at packages.ubuntu.com and find a package that doesn't exist in 7.10 that did in 7.04...then find a package that depends on that package in 7.04 but not in 7.10 and you will see held back packages
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: once that question is answered, things will be clearer :)
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys who will answer is the question
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: he's your best bet at the moment
<^CatMan^> ok, where can i download the nvidia driver, or where would it be on my system to see if i need to download it?
<ejer> choudesh: how would someone get in this situation? they would not have used update-manager i guess, so they broke stuff
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys i did run that download-only thing
<IndyGunFreak> ^CatMan^: have you looked in System/Admin/Restricted?
<norml_advocat1> didnt work
<ejer> Raizard: which icon
<ubuntu_> xrestassuredx, Sorry, I thought you were xidarian... I am using XP
<^CatMan^> indygunfreak: i can't even get into x!
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: error message?
<norml_advocat1> lemme do it again
<choudesh> ejer, just find a package that doesn't exist in 7.10 that did a previous version and some other package depends on it. Then you have a held back package. That is all.
<ompaul> choudesh, if you know the requested standard of behaviour why transgress?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: you did it using the link i posted?  also you have to learn the syntax for the apt-get --download-only command
<ejer> right you are choudesh
<ubuntu_> Can someone help me set up a windows/ubuntu dual boot?
<ubuntu_> I have both installed, but I can only access windows now.
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys i am lost
<brobostigon> !dualboot | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<choudesh> ompaul, what rules am I disregarding?
<norml_advocat1> the command is just giving me a bunch of option thingys
<IndyGunFreak> ^CatMan^: ok, well, then you need to reconfigure xorg.conf using generic defaults, then when you get back to X, work on the driver install... run this command... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> choudesh, your comment if anyone ubotu languages me ....
<IndyGunFreak> ^CatMan^: like i said, use generics.. don't worry about wether things are perfect, get back to the GUI first
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys i dont know the syntax
<gatestone> ubuntu_, you could try just grub-install /dev/hda or whatever. But that's risky.
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: ok if you do the first part of what is in that link, you generate a list of your installed packages that gets saved to a file called "installledpackages"
<choudesh> ompaul, heh. Long story. Thought willis or lj would have seen that.
<^CatMan^> i just ran that one, changing the video card to the nvidia drivers not the nv like the website said
<choudesh> ompaul, sorry.
<ompaul> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<^CatMan^> go back to the nv?
<ubuntu_> But I already have windows and ubuntu installed
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys where is it saved?
<ubuntu_> I installed ubuntu first, made a partition, put windows on that, but now I can't access my ubuntu partition!
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: in the same folder where you ran the command
<IndyGunFreak> ^CatMan^: if you want, but you don't listen well, what part of "generic defaults" do you not get?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, check out that ubuntu grub link
<aheckler> is there a way to autorun a script when i plug in my external HDD?
<ejer> aheckler: put autorun.sh script in root of drive
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: most likely in your home, if that is where you are running the command.   find out by typing "pwd"
<gatestone> ubuntu_, if you boot to Ubuntu CD, then you can replace the Windows boot loader you have now with Grub.
<ubuntu_> gaten, Will that mess up my windows?
<spaceninja> how do I automatically mount other hard drive?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: that file is a text file, you can view it
<ubuntu_> I mean
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys got it
<ubuntu_> gatestone, Will that mess up my windows?
<MasterShrek> !fstab | spaceninja
<ubotu> spaceninja: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ompaul> !grub > ubuntu_ (Read The Message From The Bot, it is how you fix your issues)
<spaceninja> I know what fstab is
<gatestone> Maybe, hopefully not. It should find your Windows install and put it into boot menu of Grub.
<spaceninja> but I want it automatic
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys its blank
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: ok now you have to do the second part, only instead of installing everything, download everything
<ubuntu_> ompaul, The one you listed?
<spaceninja> no fstab, just auto
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: oh
<choudesh> spaceninja, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566759
<norml_advocat1> poooo
<brobostigon> ubuntu_: no it wont harm windows, only the boot loader in the mbr will be able to boot both linux and windows,
<ompaul> ubuntu_, there is a private message from ubotu it tells you how to recover from your current situation
<Ayabara> is there a way I can make the title-bar of my windows smaller? is that done just by downloading a different theme?
<aheckler> ejer: and make sure the box is checked in the Removable Drives and Media box thing?
<zorce> hey, a quick question, is it okay to write protect xorg? cos ubuntu is reseting it
<sheva> someone tell me the command to join a server of my choice
<gatestone> ubuntu_, in worst case you get Windows master boot record back with Windows intall disks, recovery mode, "fixmbr"
<ejer> aheckler: you may need to set the exec flag on mount, this is a security feature... google it, that is where i found it
<ubuntu_> thanks ompaul and gatestone
<ubuntu_> hopefully this will work
<norml_advocat1> ejer how do i get aptoncd to recognize installed packs?
<aheckler> ejer: alrighty, thanks
<ejer> i don't know what that is or why you would use it norml_advocat1
<gatestone> ubuntu_, try it and tell use then
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: get rid of the equal sign in that command, try it
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: and then view the file
<norml_advocat1> ejer aptoncd burns downloaded packages to cd. but i autocleaned my cache.  now it wont find my packs
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys ok
<ejer> norml_advocat1: start over?
<Dirty\monkey> evening all
<NeedHelpPlz> hello can someone help me plz? :x
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys you did it!
<ejer> and there is not that much point in doing that norml_advocat1 since packages change pretty often, better to keep a list of installed apps
<Ayabara> is there a way to adjust the text size of my title bar?
<Dirty\monkey> can i enable remote desktop via. ssh?
<ompaul> !vnc | Dirty\monkey
<ejer> Dirty\monkey: use x11vnc
<ubotu> Dirty\monkey: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<NeedHelpPlz> i need help with an ultra noob question :x
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: ok now you to do the second part, but substitute the final "aptitude install" with the command to just download the stuff
<IndyGunFreak> NeedHelpPlz: well, we aren't mind readers
<Dirty\monkey> the problem i have is that i can only access my VPS via SSH
<ejer> Ayabara: system>prefs>appearance ?
<ompaul> Dirty\monkey, the item I pointed you at can help you
<NeedHelpPlz> ok..i just got the cd with ubuntu in my laptop.i booted from cd and the screen of my laptop is like it has problem
<Dirty\monkey> thanks ompaul i'll take a look right now
<NeedHelpPlz> i cant see anything its trumbling
<absalom> hello, Im ptrying to play an avi but both mplayer and kaffeine refuses. I have downloaded some "extra-pack" full of stuff to listen to mp3s for example. WHat could be the problem?
<ubuntu_> ompaul, Ok, I'm confused if you are still there
<gatestone> Dirty\monkey, you can also run xinit, then ssh to your box with X forwarding on, then run gnome-session
<absalom> s there a g-spot for ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: also substitute "aptitude" with "apt-get" if that is the way you've been installing things
<ubuntu_> ompaul, When I hit "tab" it doesn't return anything like it tells me I should return
<IndyGunFreak> NeedHelpPlz: trumbling?
<ubuntu_> absalom, ew.
<Ayabara> ejer: of course.. thanks :-)
<NeedHelpPlz> wait to find the correct word.i am from greece sorry for my english :x
<ompaul> absalom, f-spot ?
<Ayabara> do the default dpi setting work out for you guys, or have you changed it?
<ompaul> !gr | NeedHelpPlz
<ubotu> NeedHelpPlz: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ejer> NeedHelpPlz: you could try restarting graphics with ctrl-alt-backspace
<absalom> no, g-spot, the app to see what codecs a video is using
<ejer> absalom: mplayer -identify
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: it will probably be cat installedpackages | xargs sudo apt-get --download-only
<ompaul> ubuntu_, you may have done more damage like installed windows over ubuntu completely
<ejer> norml_advocat1: sudo dpkg -l
<ejer> oh sorry
<ejer> thought you were just trying to list packages
<ubuntu_> ompaul, No, I am sure ubuntu is still there.  A) my partition editors tell me that I still have my original partition and the files are still there B) I can access the original files
<ompaul> ubuntu_, check this part of that page:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3
<prince_jammys> ejer he has a list already, need to pipe the output to apt-get and only download them, no install
<ubuntu_> ompaul, Actually, I just followed that previous link you gave me, and it seemed like it worked in the terminal
<Gr1> I'm having troubles viewing my music files (ogg) in the music folders to which they belong, I've been using rhythmbox and I can add the folders and the song are detected but when I attempt to browse them the winow stops responding and no files are shown. Ideas, please?
<GodlikeGr> ejer the prob is that i didnt install it yet
<ubuntu_> ompaul, So if it doesn't work, I'll be back.  Thanks for your help.  Gotta go reboot.
<prince_jammys> not sure if this is then just apt-get --download-only  <package-names>
<ompaul> ubuntu_, it is a section in that page -- check that in full
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys when I typed xargs sudo apt-get --download-only it didnt do anything
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: all one line?
<norml_advocat1> yeah?
<choudesh> norml_advocat1, you must give it a package
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: cat blablbala .....xargs  all on one line
<nickrud> prince_jammys: dpkg -l | cut --delimiter=" " --field=3 gives the list of installed packages
<norml_advocat1> i just copied and pasted
<prince_jammys> nickrud: he already has a list
<Gr1> I'm having troubles viewing my music files (ogg) in the music folders to which they belong, I've been using rhythmbox and I can add the folders and the song are detected but when I attempt to browse them the winow stops responding and no files are shown. Ideas, please?
<nickrud> prince_jammys: ah. Late again ;)
<szbalazs> hi all, can I find ubuntu manual with commands anywhere on the net?
<Dirty\monkey> newbie question but what 'editor' should i use?
<nickrud> !training | szbalazs
<ubotu> szbalazs: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<ejer> norml_advocat1: for i in `dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'`;do sudo apt-get install -d "$i";done
<norml_advocat1> prince_jammys it says e: invalid operation abuse
<gaten> Dirty\monkey: text editor? for the command line nano is good, and if you want a gui try gedit
 * nickrud always thought awk is something a bird does
<siGGi> anyone here who can help me installing vice city in latest wine Oo
<Dirty\monkey> thanks gaten
<prince_jammys> the list is already assembled, lol
<fezick> what music player do experienced ubuntuvians prefer to use?
<prince_jammys> just need to download the packages, no install required
<szbalazs> ok, thanks, ubotu. Is it good for a rookie?
<nickrud> norml_advocat1: one quick question: have you increased the apt archive cache size yet? If not, it'll max out at 500mb
<Dirty\monkey> is nano installed by default?
<Gr1> I'm having troubles viewing my music files (ogg) in the music folders to which they belong, I've been using rhythmbox and I can add the folders and the song are detected but when I attempt to browse them the winow stops responding and no files are shown. Ideas, please?
<absalom> Hmm, mplayer wasnt able to play it either ... :(  its the latest prison break episode.. it gotta be a regular codec.
<prince_jammys> cat installedpackages | xargs sudo <whatever the command is to download>
<norml_advocat1> nickrud i just did what you said and its d-loading and installiing stuff
<norml_advocat1> including some kdelibs
<ejer> absalom: install w32codecs from medibuntu
<nickrud> norml_advocat1: nothing I said would install stuff ...
<norml_advocat1> it is
<gatestone>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<norml_advocat1> for i in `dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'`;do sudo apt-get install -d "$i";done
<nickrud> norml_advocat1: that was eger
<ejer> ya that doesn't quite work actually
<norml_advocat1> ejer quite work?
<norml_advocat1> ur killin me
<absalom> ejer: I think its installed allready, how do I find out?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: well, that should work too norml_advocat1
<norml_advocat1> were about to find out
<ejer> apt will not download already installed packages
<darko_miloshevic> Hello.
<prince_jammys> ah
<darko_miloshevic> My name is Darko Miloshevich, and I came from Belgrade - Serbia.
<danbhfive> absalom: have you tried totem?
<TurtleOfDoom> darko_miloshevic: hi
<siGGi> hi
<norml_advocat1> i think its installing everything AGAIN
<darko_miloshevic> How I am visually impaired computer user, I have troubles to start my Version Linux Ubuntu 7 from CD.
<nickrud> ejer: and, looking at yours and mine, we forgot to screen for ^ii
<cached> "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<absalom> ejer: "w32codecs is already the newest version." :s
<Dirty\monkey> sorry can someone confirm the command to edit the following file via nano (edit the the /etc/vnc.conf file with sudo, and your preferred editor)
<prince_jammys> >
<prince_jammys> ?
<pipino> can i change the brightness of ubuntu somewhere? i appears very dark after start up, but do not wanna rejust it with hardware buttons.
<prince_jammys> to edit with nano ::   sudo nano /etc/vnc.conf
<brobostigon> vlc and audacious are media players that have served me well
<darko_miloshevic> I have downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso from:http://www.ubuntu.com, and I have Lenovo Laptop on 512 MB of RAM, Procesor Intel (R) Celeron (R) CPU 530 1.73 GHZ.
<Dirty\monkey> thanks
<julle_> if i want to watch HD trailers on apple.com/trailers, which plugin is the best suited?
<IamReck> Anyone noticed that Firefox 2.0.0.12 is slower then previous versions?
<Dirty\monkey> command not found i gues my isp has not installed nano?
<theAtom> i run Ubuntu from external HDD. And it shows my interntal HDD D: partition but not C:  How I get it to show C: as well?
<prince_jammys> Dirty\monkey: save with Ctrl X
<Odd-rationale> Dirty\monkey: You can see if you have nano with: nano
<darko_miloshevic> As sound card I have integrated Realtek High Definition Audio, and when I want to boot ubuntu from CD with Screen Reading Orka support, ubuntu works correct, but I could not hear anything from my speakers.
<darko_miloshevic> Where is a problem?
<TurtleOfDoom> Odd-rationale: I'd prefer "which nano"
<prince_jammys> :)
<Dirty\monkey> command not found, is there ano. editor i can try?
<Odd-rationale> Dirty\monkey: vi
<theAtom> any1?
<ejer> Dirty\monkey: sudo vim /etc/file
<prince_jammys> Dirty\monkey: gksudo gedit /etc/blahblah
<prince_jammys> oh, it cant be GUI
<gatestone> irty\monkey, try "aptitude isntall nano" first
<darko_miloshevic> Can anyone help me?
<Dirty\monkey> how do i exit vi?
<TurtleOfDoom> Dirty\monkey: vi will be on any machine, but you'll probably want to find a tutorial for it on the internet first, most people aren't used to it's quirks
<TurtleOfDoom> type :q
<TurtleOfDoom> to exit
<gatestone> irty\monkey, I told you to try "aptitude install nano"
<darko_miloshevic> Hello.
<darko_miloshevic> Can anyone help me?
<gatestone> Dirty\monkey, I told you to try "aptitude install nano", vim sucks
<prince_jammys> hello
<Dirty\monkey> was trying to exit vi gatestone :)
<TurtleOfDoom> gatestone: don't start a flamewar here :P
<darko_miloshevic> I have downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso from:http://www.ubuntu.com, and I have Lenovo Laptop on 512 MB of RAM, Procesor Intel (R) Celeron (R) CPU 530 1.73 GHZ.
<prince_jammys> darko_miloshevic: what is the question?
<darko_miloshevic> Question is:
<Dirty\monkey> dam linux terminal is all new to me
<TurtleOfDoom> prince_jammys: his screen reader and sound card are not working
<prince_jammys> ah
<gatestone> Dirty\monkey, though I don't see how you don't have nano. Are you riunning Ubuntu?
<darko_miloshevic> When I try to boot ubuntu from cd on my laptop as visually impaired user with Screen Reading support from accessibility menu, I could not hear anything from my speakers, and I have Realtek High Definition Audio as my integrated sound card.
<Dirty\monkey> its running on my isp and coz im new to terminal i might as well have my arms cut off ;0
<gatestone> Anyways, try "aptitude install nano" or "apt-get install nano" if they install it.
<darko_miloshevic> After starting, ubuntu works on my laptop, b ut I can not hear the sound, where is the problem?
<gatestone> or "yum install nano"
<TurtleOfDoom> gatestone: that won't work, i doubt he's root
<prince_jammys> maybe these gents can help you with vi then
<TurtleOfDoom> Dirty\monkey: try typing "which pico"
<darko_miloshevic> Interface is shown on the screen, but I can not hear voice of my Screen reader from speakers, and I can not hear any sound.
<sixpence> VLC when I try to play a dvd outputs  [00000281] main playlist: nothing to play
<darko_miloshevic> Can anyone give me answer and how to correct my problem?
<gatestone> darko_miloshevic, unfortunately sound problems are difficult on Linux
<TurtleOfDoom> darko_miloshevic: sorry, no idea
<darko_miloshevic> I am currently away. Reason: "" E-mail: darko.pogacic@gmail.com Left At: Thursday 31 January 2008 - 4:57 AM (tIRC away system)
<Dirty\monkey> aptitude isntall nano DIDNT WORK
<Dirty\monkey> sorry for shouting
<ejer> darko_miloshevic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<d90_> darko_miloshevic, kakav problem imas
<darko_miloshevic> Can be problem with my sound card and compatibility with ubuntu?
<Dirty\monkey> comans not found
<Dirty\monkey> crap i cent even type
<TurtleOfDoom> Dirty\monkey: if you want to learn vi: http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html#simple should let you get started fairly quickly
<Dirty\monkey> im off to find a tutorial before i piss u all off
<dimedo> hi there, does anyone know a mouse macro scripting tool for xserver?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Dirty\monkey
<ubotu> Dirty\monkey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gidna> what is sdl_mixer?
<Dirty\monkey> doh!
<gatestone> Dirty\monkey, just try "vimtutor" first
<spartano> ciao a tutti
<kbrooks> Please do not think that if you login using SSL, you're safe. On the contrary: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/02/howto-sniff-or-hack-someones-username.html
<xrestassuredx> how do i change the line in /etc/fstab to automatically mount a cd drive with 'unhide'
<kbrooks> ok PriceChild
<noodlesgc> can anyone recommend a good free book to learn perl?
<blitzkrieg3> does anyone know of a command that will execute a command n times?
<ompaul> kbrooks, ehh there are ways to be alerted to that - go check out how ssh works and alerts users to such vicious attacks
<prince_jammys> noodlesgc: get perl-doc
<TurtleOfDoom> noodlesgc: http://www.perl.org/books/beginning-perl/
<kbrooks> ompaul, SSL, not SSH
<prince_jammys> noodlesgc: sudo apt-get install perl-doc-html
<keito> I'm having trouble with TeeWars and other games when trying to connect to a server X freezes and I have to reset with ctrl+alt+bkspc... is this a firewall issue and do I need to install something like friestarter first and allow the game to connect by editing iptables?
 * keito means firestarter
<noodlesgc> thanks guys
<prince_jammys> noodlesgc: then in a web browser::  /usr/share/doc/perl-doc-html/html/index.html
<norml_advocat1> for i in `dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'`;do sudo apt-get install -d "$i";done  when I typed that it started installing lotsa stuff.  and its taking FOREVOR what goin on?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: exactly what you think
<mad_max02> anyone knows is UT3 linux installer is out yet ??
<norml_advocat1> what is it installin?
<noodlesgc> thanks so much thats exactly what i was looking for
<keito> mad_max02: not as far as I'm aware (sighs)
<prince_jammys> noodlesgc: it's an excellent resource
<mad_max02> damn
<keito> indeed
<mad_max02> stii aegia delaying ?
<keito> yes
<norml_advocat1> What does     for i in `dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'`;do sudo apt-get install -d "$i";done   Install?
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, are you still there
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: my guess is everything
<norml_advocat1> everything as in EVERYTHING?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: yaha
<norml_advocat1> that is just rediculous
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: but my guess could be wrong
<norml_advocat1> this was ejers idea
<norml_advocat1> ejer are you there?
<kbrooks> prince_jammys, you are right
<ompaul> ubuntu_1, not 100% sure
<TurtleOfDoom> norml_advocat1: It looks like it installs everyhing to me
<kbrooks> norml_advocat1, but he's wrong
<kbrooks> TurtleOfDoom, doesnt
<kbrooks> notice -d
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, You aren't 100% sure if you're there?
<TurtleOfDoom> aww, nmn
<kbrooks> that means --download-only
<mad_max02> guys I just gotta share one information with all of you
<TurtleOfDoom> it downloads everyhing
<norml_advocat1> so i am downloading everything?
<ompaul> ubuntu_1, correct
<ejer> it does not work norml_advocat1 sorry, don't get the issue
<prince_jammys> kbrooks: yes, that was the initial idea
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, Well, do you remember me
<norml_advocat1> it is working
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: isnt that what you wanted to do?
<ompaul> ubuntu_1, more than likely
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, You directed me to recovering ubuntu help file.
<norml_advocat1> not EVERYTHING
<prince_jammys> norml_advocat1: that was the whole point
<keito> mad_max02: ...
<norml_advocat1> just what I was using
<mad_max02> from late last night I totally crossed into linux realm
<kbrooks> mad_max02, OK.
<mad_max02> I finished converting over 2TB of HDDs to ext3
<keito> congrats
<norml_advocat1> ok i just closed the terminal
<ompaul> ubuntu_1, you should ask the channel and then see what happens to be honest I am involved in three other discussions :)
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, so I can install grub
<d90_> mad_max02, ;)
<mad_max02> no more stinker win on my machine :D
<norml_advocat1> im gonna explode from frustration
<ompaul> ubuntu_1, that link works as far as I know
<prince_jammys> sorry
<norml_advocat1> oggabogga
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, Well, now when I click  ubuntu it says something like "error 22 no partition"
<mad_max02> and there is something funny about it all
<mad_max02> I FEEL GREAT
<norml_advocat1> So here is what I want to do
<keito> whats about reiserfs?! mad_max02
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, It won't recognize my ubuntu partition, only my windows one
 * keito dreams once more of ZFS
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, Should I just reinstall ubuntu :(
<mad_max02> keito, I thought much about linux FS and I decided I'll go for old reliable ext path
<norml_advocat1> I want to reinstall ubuntustudio, with my codecs, and a few apps that I use and especially fwcutter 43xx
<norml_advocat1> so i guess Ill just start from scratch
<keito> mad_max02: fairplay. i did exactly what you have just done a while back now. no more win for me
<ompaul> ubuntu_1, well you would have it installed twice over for the time spent on irc ;-)   note the correct order is windows - then ubuntu
<ubuntu_1> oh :(
<mad_max02> THANK GOD FOR THAT
<mad_max02> one more thing
<ubuntu_1> ompaul, Well, I'll try it again... I don't really wanna reset all my settings though
<mad_max02> keito, I learned much stuff only trying to get all the things working :D
<wawawewa> hello to everyone
<luisgmarine_> Hello I got 2 hard drives on my laptop, and I want to use the second one for music and movies, but for some reason i cant save anything to it.  Like I can't access it unless I manually mount it, anyway to fix this?  Like how do I get that extra HDD to be my media drive?
<keito> mad_max02: its a steep learning curve but it's well worth it
<Ximal> is there a way to get ubuntu to use the ethernet adapter inside the ps3 ?
<mad_max02> Linux still aint "out of the box" system but you shure can have much fun setting it up
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine what kind of filesystem is the second drive?
<mrcheeks> Hello guys I have an issue with exim4, I cannot upgrade it , there is a file called exim4 in etc which I can not delete. I get the following message rm: cannot remove `/etc/exim4': Invalid argument
<keito> luisgmarine_: you need to add it to your fstab
<n00dle> Has anyone got a bluetooth headset to work with ubuntu? (Motorola H500, ubuntu 7.04)
<mad_max02> I even played CnC3 TW in lan with my friends :D
<keito> !fstab | keito
<mad_max02> I dont game much but I just did it to show them that their Vista sh*t sucks
<mad_max02> excuse my language :D
<luisgmarine_> keito, will this allow me to make folders in that drive?  Like have seperate folders for music and movies and such things?
<faileas> mad_max02: depends on the box ;p
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine yes
<keito> luisgmarine_: what filesystem is it
<mad_max02> faileas, well I have even better box then the rest of them :D
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine where is it currently mounted?
<danbhfive> my virtual os installation is having trouble connecting to the net.  It says it dhcps fine, but it can't connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<faileas> mad_max02: my old thinkpad took one tweak ;p
<luisgmarine_> keito, reisferfs
<mad_max02> faileas, hehe :D
<TurtleOfDoom> danbhfive: did you try ping yahoo.com?
<mad_max02> anyways I'm off
<mad_max02> gotta hit the shower
<mad_max02> laters
<keito> you need to probably set permissions too?
<danbhfive> TurtleOfDoom: unfortunately, ping aint installed yet
<bartmon> Hey again. I want to run a lightweight HTTP file listing server called webfsd. In the man page it says "Webfsd will
<keito> !fstab | luisgmarine_
<bartmon>        serve any regular file and provide listings for  any  directory  it  is
<bartmon>        able to open(2)." I don't know what this means.
<ubotu> luisgmarine_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TurtleOfDoom> no ping, that's interesting
 * AtomicSpark shivers at bad grammer
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine sorry, i have no experience with reiserfs  mount options
<luisgmarine_> keito I dont think so.  When I installed Ubuntu I just asked the ubuntu partitioner to wipe the hdd clean and install the reisferfs on it
<TurtleOfDoom> do you have wget installed?
<brobostigon> danbhfive: ping is always installed
<danbhfive> TurtleOfDoom: you know what, I'm trying to do a netinstall.  Maybe I should just download the disk, so nvm
<keito> !reiserfs | luisgmarine_
<ubotu> luisgmarine_: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<TurtleOfDoom> ah, netinstall that expalins it
<Ximal> anyone ?
<n00dle> Anyone using a bluetooth headset with ubuntu?
<shingouz> ideas on why a fresh gutsy does not want to ifup eth0 automagically when hotplugging the pcmcia. interfaces has "allow-hotplug eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<danbhfive> brobostigon: is ping installed before a netinstall has started? and I drop to a terminal?  it says ping is a bad command, but I do have route  :p
<luisgmarine_> I can reinstall if its that big of a problem
<TurtleOfDoom> dan, try which ping
<luisgmarine_> I think I just might re-install
<brobostigon> danbhfive: never used netinstall, so no idea
<keito> luisgmarine_: have you checked you fstab to make sure it is there, that will automount your drive and tell the system whether you can write to it or whether its read only
<keito> luisgmarine_: all the insfo should be there
<TurtleOfDoom> danbhfive: maybe try "lynx yahoo.com?
<keito> luisgmarine_: you will not need to re-install
<danbhfive> hey guys, i retract the question, im just gona do a different install, its not worth it
<TurtleOfDoom> danbhfive: that would be my suggestion
<keito> luisgmarine_: that would be a waste of your valuable time ;)
<Ximal> My playstation 3 ubuntu install isn't noticing the network adapter... would someone explain to mehow to download/configure such drivers, pls ?
 * Ttech is away: Bimbling
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: i dont think reinstalling is necessary
<luisgmarine_> keito it doesn't look like its there
<danbhfive> TurtleOfDoom: both lynx and which are not found
<danbhfive> :p
<TurtleOfDoom> danbhfive: then you can't be helped :P
<squarebracket> is there a way to log out of a session remotely?
<luisgmarine_> It just has the / , /home/ and swap.  Then an entry for my cdrom
<brobostigon> ximal: 1st) run dmesg and then lshw, and see if its recognized
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_:   do " sudo fdisk -l"  and see any reiserfs devices
 * Ttech is back (gone 00:00:06)
<keito> luisgmarine_:  well thats why then sonny, read the note ubotu left you above regarding fstab and follow the guide
<squarebracket> i didn't log out of my computer when i left, and i want to close the session
<Ximal> ok brbrobostigon
<luca007> scusate nessuno ha mai usato freenas
<bartmon> Argh, I'll just ask the whole deal: How can I set up a server which would serve files from a smb network of the local machine? Right now I'm using webfs for the server and smbnetfs to mount the samba network into a folder but webfsd won't display anything in that folder. It displays "regular" folder contents.
<AntiUSA> HEEEEEEEELPPPP!!!! I've chosen a display resolution that my monitor doesn't support!
<brobostigon> ximal: ifconfig too
<ompaul> !away | Ttech
<ubotu> Ttech: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_:  note the /dev/blah part if it's there
<AntiUSA> how do I fix my resolution
<Ttech> ompaul,  I know!
<ompaul> !resolution | AntiSpamMeta
<ubotu> AntiSpamMeta: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ttech> ompaul,  Its not supposed to be on at all
<squarebracket> AntiUSA: you'd have to edit xorg.conf file, i think
<Ttech> In any channel
<bartmon> AntiUSA: you have to edit a file /etc/X1/xorg.conf
<keito> AntiUSA: ctrl+alt+f2 then nano into your xorg.conf and chage from there
<FXRS> AntiUSA, nice name......
<ompaul> !resolution | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AntiUSA> haha, thanks guys
<keito> should be AntiBush though as not all americans are like him
<keito> anyway I digress
<Ximal> it says from lshw network DISABLED and descript is ethernet interface .. physical id 2 ... log name eth0 ... serial is mac address and config is broadcast yes... any clue ?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: I see the /dev/sda for my first hdd, and /dev/sdb for my second one
<bartmon> help me! :)
<FXRS> I would go with AntiBush. lol
<FXRS> even though I voted for him twice. :(
<keito> wha!!!
<IndyGunFreak> i'd go with Dumbhippyliberal
 * keito hopes FXRS learnt his lesson... 
<wad> How do I figure out what sound hardware I have on my ubuntu laptop? (My sound isn't working well, so I'm gonig to tackle this problem, and hopefully learn more about linux along the way)
<brobostigon> ximal: can you pastebin the output from lshw, dmesg and ifconfig??
<TurtleOfDoom> uh, guys, horribly off-topic
<squarebracket> FXRS: sounds like you're about as smart as him, then ;)
<mrcheeks> Can someone help I had troubles with my last exim4 upgrade it looks like broken. I can't uninstall or reinstall it http://pastebin.ca/911750
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_:  sdb is the one you want?
<Ximal> not if i'm nto onthe net.. heh
<AntiUSA> well I'm not trying to take this channel off topic but I think the US imperialism runs deeper than Bush, even though Bush is a monster that needs to be stopped
<bartmon> wad: try running lspci in a terminal
<keito> TurtleOfDoom: agreed
<kostkon> wad, open terminal and do "lspci"
<wad> bartmon, thanks!
<FXRS> lol. Well I would have voted for Ron Paul this time but don't look like he is going to make it. :(
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: you need the whole device file /dev/whatever
<freeman163> how do i enable watching of DVDs? i cant get it to work normally
<AntiUSA> Obama will continue war
<brobostigon> :-(
<TurtleOfDoom> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bad_boy> hi guys, I have a little problem, I am a newbie. I have added dictionoary on my panel, it used to work, now it has stopped, I can't type in the empty. It works, when only when open office is opened and running. any idea?.
<kostkon> wad, what do you type by saying that your sound is not working well?
<AntiUSA> sorry for the OT
<prince_jammys> lol
<brobostigon> !dvd | freeman163
<ubotu> freeman163: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<freeman163> thanks
<RedHeron> AntiUSA: Obama will end the war within 16 months, and his first order of business (as he's said REPEATEDLY) is to order the JCOS to work on a safe withdrawal.
<prince_jammys> let's deal with the big problems here, like fixing your screen resolution ;)
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: yes /dev/sdb is the one I want
<bartmon> mine is bigger
<bartmon> (the prblem)
<bartmon> :P
<hon> is it possible to invert colors in a pdf/ps document when viewed in evince?
<brobostigon> drop the politics everyone, please.
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: no number?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: just read the fstab stuff on how to add it on boot?
<Bad_boy> guys what the command for re-installing dictionary
<FXRS> Hey does #ubuntu have a ot channel like Mint Linux has mint cafe?
<TurtleOfDoom> #ubuntu-offtopic
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys, yes sorry 1.  /dev/sdb1
<Ximal> I think I need the restricted drivers module ending in -cell
<Ximal> can I get that off the live cd ?
<keito> luisgmarine_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100177
<keito> luisgmarine_: that is a guide
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: check this for a sample, deals with reiserfs ::: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100177
<keito> prince_jammys: snap
<hon> is hardy going to be shipped with a dark gtk theme?
<prince_jammys> hah
<FXRS> Oh great they are talking linux in there too. lmao
<prince_jammys> jinx
<wad> kostkon, well, the buttons to turn the sound up and down don't do anything. There is a "kmix" thinie on the desktop, which has a volume slider. It doesn't have any effect whatsoever.
<keito> prince_jammys: .........................................
<kostkon> wad, kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> keito: i should look up before hitting enter
<shingouz> how to make a pcmcia eth ifup automagically? interfaces already has "allow-hotplug eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp" but just plugging in the card does not make anything happen, it needs a manual ifup
<keito> I'm having trouble with TeeWars and other games when trying to connect to a server X freezes and I have to reset with ctrl+alt+bkspc... is this a firewall issue and do I need to install something like friestarter first and allow the game to connect by editing iptables?
<prince_jammys> keito: we must have the same google style
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: ok thanks, I'm looking at it right now ,and I'll post back if I run into something else, thanks for the help :)
<keito> ;0)
<ph0rensic> hon, Does it matter really.. that is what gnome-look is for right?
<wad> kostkon, yeah... I guess I should be over in kubuntu, not here.
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: yeah
<wad> #kubuntu, rather.
<Scunizi> I there a way to add a 4th function to windows in the upper right corner? In addition to x=close, min/max and minimize I'd also like to have "shade" where the window will collapse to just the title bar. Kubuntu has it.. can we gnome users use it to?
<keito> luisgmarine_: you're welcome ;)
<Ximal> nevermind i got it working
<paolob> Hi guys! Anyone have see something like this  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12125369/IMG_1896.JPG  on a 1440x900 lcd monitor? The resolution is 1440x900 as it must be, but a black bar is presented on the left
<kostkon> wad, I am asking because I don't know any specifics of kubuntu
<Ximal> ihad to configure statically..
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, Yes you can shade in gnome
<FXRS> luisgmarine_, what are you doing in here?
<Ximal> thanks guys
<keito> Scunizi: in short yes
<joeamined> hi
 * wad nods to kostkon 
<TurtleOfDoom> !hi joeamined
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi joeamined - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joeamined> mplayer mozilla plugin behaves strangly
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, keito how?
<kostkon> wad, :)
<joeamined> it opens a lot of new instances of mplayer
<joeamined> and they are zombie processes
<keito> Scunizi: that I couldn't tell you... some emerald theme have it though
<mrcheeks> Hi guys how could I deal with the error mkdir invalid argument?
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, Im not sure how to activate it off hand.. I know when I installed a certain emerald theme it was activated.. plus I saw the option available in compiz
<Itech> oops
<Itech> I forgot to part here
<Itech> Sorry
<kostkon> wad, do you have sound, in general? the problem is that you cannot control the volume levels, am I right? you could ask at #kubuntu, of course.
<prince_jammys> mrcheeks: what is the name of the dir you want to make
<pax_tecum> anyone know how to wake up from suspend other than pushing the power button
<prince_jammys> mrcheeks: does it have spaces or funny characters
<wad> kostkon: I just received stellar help from a fellow in #kubuntu.
<Scunizi> keito, ph0rensic thanks.. I'll look at compiz since I have that running.. emerald to.. Isn't that a compiz theme?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys I don't understand the mount thing.
<kostkon> wad, oh great! ok!
<wad> kostkon, I need to tell the system to use ALSA, instead of autodetect.
<mrcheeks> prince_jammys: nope I have trouble with an update of exim4 exim4-config is broken
<wad> :-D
<prakriti> I just tried to setup ssl on my apache2 server by linking the ssl.* files into mods-enabled
<emma> Why can't appache find phpmyadmin when I do a http://localhost/phpmyadmin  it gives me 404 Not Found
<keito> Scunizi: its a window decorator
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, No emerald is the window decorator
<IndyGunFreak> wad: what is your sound device?
<mrcheeks> prince_jammys: http://pastebin.ca/911750 here is the log
<prakriti> when I try to connect to the https port it gives me an error: error code 12263
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: tell me the device name again /dev/...
<ste6969> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kostkon> wad, oh good, it'll just fine then. nice.
<kostkon> wad, work*
<wad> IndyGunFreak, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, it is themable and pretty darn nifty.. you should get it if you dont have it
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | wad have you read thsi...
<ubotu> wad have you read thsi...: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<keito> luisgmarine_: did you follow that tutorial?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammy: /dev/sdb1
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, thanks..
<bartmon> Anyone know how, when searching previous commands in a temrinal with Ctr+L, you can flip through matches?
<FXRS> luisgmarine_, Jet2k5?
<bartmon> Ctrl+R
<junkeR> ubuntu
<devilwolf> hi all
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, You can find some good emerald themes on gnome-look.org .. I really like the moomex and the KORE one, VISTA-ISH is good too, but there are 2, one of which is broken
<IndyGunFreak> wad: is that an acer laptop by chance?
<reikalusikka> if ubuntu special effects lag, do I have any hope to run compiz?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammy , I'm trying to.  But when I mount a hard drive, does it have to be mounted to /media?  cant it just be /dev/sdb1/music etc?
<luisgmarine_> FXRS: yes its me Jet2k5
<ifireball> bartmon: you press ctrl+R again
<bartmon> I figured it out :)
<wad> IndyGunFreak, it's a Lenovo T61
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, I'll take a look..
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<wad> IndyGunFreak, a thinkpad.
<ph0rensic> reikalusikka, not really haha, depends which effects you want to use though
<bartmon> ifireball: just figured it out, thanks though!
<keito> Scunizi: in the manager it tells you how to use subversion to get alot of the cool themes too
<reikalusikka> ph0rensic: ok :p
<wad> IndyGunFreak, Thanks for that link! I'm reading it now.
<IndyGunFreak> wad: well i have the same sound device, and i got it working pretty easily.
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: no, don't mount to /dev  ... mount to  /media/luisfolder or something
<ph0rensic> reikalusikka, I wouldn't use the cube effects for sure! Not if your lagging already
<reikalusikka> :D
<ejer> reikalusikka: ubuntu special effects IS compiz
<jeffMASTERflex> bartmon: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history/
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: ah I gotcha.  And then just chmod -R 777 that luisfolder so that all the users on the PC can access it right?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: you will specify first the /dev  and then the mount point as in /media/mydisk
<reikalusikka> ejer: oh ok
<ph0rensic> reikalusikka, Unless you just don't have the proper graphics drivers yet
<reikalusikka> I have
<reikalusikka> my pc is just old
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: correct, that seems to be it
<luisgmarine_> please tell me I'm correct
<reikalusikka> geforce 2
<reikalusikka> ;D
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys : ok thanks I think I got it now
<narfu> nabend, jetzt von neuem laptop mit u7.10 ;P
<ph0rensic> ejer, technically your right, but I guess I was talking about the settings in ccsm as custom
<bartmon> jeffMASTERflex: that's... a lot :) will read through it though
<mEck0> Hi! Does a symbian-based smartphone generally sync ok with e.g. Evolution?
<ejer> thk u ph0rensic :)
<jeffMASTERflex> bartmon: well it does say it is THE definitive guide. lol
<patogen> What is a good permission to set for /home and others? Someone fooled me into setting everything to 644 which isn't very good. So i booted up with a recovery cd and set it to 777...
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: you will have to create that folder with sudo mkdir /media/folder_name in order to mount it, of course
<d90_> is there a linux low level format tool for us disks
<ejer> patogen: 644 is correct for files
<ejer> 777 is not
<d90_> is there a linux low level format tool for usb disks
<jeffMASTERflex> d90_: fdisk
<patogen> ejer: How come when I did set it to 644 I couldn't do anything?
<narfu> eehm ich versuche grade avn zu installieren, habe die anleitung im wiki bevolgt,. allerdings können iwelche packete nicht gelesen werden
<prince_jammys> patogen: you couldnt open the folder
<patogen> My home should be 644?
<ejer> patogen: 644 means only the user who owns the file can write to it
<ejer> patogen: directories are usually 755
<patogen> Yeah, and someone fooled me into doing this with /
<prince_jammys> patogen careful with bulk changing the permissions of your home
<patogen> which made me unable to do anything
<CVD-PR> hey
<ejer> patogen: doing that in / (root) will break the system
<ejer> as i guess you found out
<patogen> ejer: I noticed it.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ejer> i don't think there is an easy way to go back
<narfu> ums mal etwas preziser zu sagen : http://rafb.net/p/tAU2Ta99.html
<narfu> ;)
<ejer> 1. beat person who said that 2. reinstall 3. profit
<patogen> So what should I set /home and /etc and all others to?  if there is some least worst way
<pretts> hi
<d90_> jeffMASTERflex, I mean to write all zeros to disk
<ejer> patogen: it is not going to be easy, all sorts of different permissions are needed
<iowahc> hy there. When I watch a movie in Gutsy with VLC my Xorg is on 82-90% of CPU Usage. Anyone any suggestions what i could be? I hav compiz active and the newest fglrx driver from ATI.
<ph0rensic> d90_, that takes forever.. I did it recently
<d90_> jeffMASTERflex, fdisk doesnt have this option
<prince_jammys> patogen: if you indeed changed those permissions, things are such a mess that reinstalling is not a bad idea
<d90_> ph0rensic, jus say it is usb disk of 1GB
<patogen> Gah.
<pretts> if I delete everything in my $HOME whenever I run some app it will recreate the apropriate files? I mean about everything gnome etc
<d90_> ph0rensic, it will no be more than 2hours
<patogen> pain :(
<ph0rensic> d90_, Oh ok hehe that should take but a about 10 minutes
<jeffMASTERflex> d90_: i think wipe will do that for you
<ejer> d90_: just reformatting it will wipe everything
<magnetron> iowahc: the answer is in your question. ATI's drivers are slow and will use a lot of CPU.
<ejer> not securely, but will allow you to use it
<ejer> pretts: don't delete everything.... but in general, yes
<ejer> backup first pretts
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, ok.. I've got emerald installed via synaptic.. and see a theme I'd like to load that is within the default ... how do I do that?
<jeffMASTERflex> d90_: wipe is nice in that it writes random data using /dev/urandom
<iowahc> magnetron: ok, when I use the open source driver everything should be fine?
<ComradeMirror> Hey guys
<mrcheeks> How can I deal with that please? ls: cannot access /etc/exim4: Invalid argument
<pretts> ejer, I messed up permissions etc that's why I'm asking this :D
<prince_jammys> people doing some radical stuff here
<ComradeMirror> Does Linux have anything similar to Windows XP's language bar?
<patogen> Hmm or wait ... drwxr-xr-x on /etc means? sorry for asking silly questions without looking up first
<ComradeMirror> Where I can type japanese on an english keyboard?
<magnetron> iowahc: no, the open source driver for ATI is not that good yet either.
<d90_> ejer, I need something to hide bad sectors which are root@d90-desktop:/home/d90# fsck.vfat -t -a /dev/sdb1
<d90_> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<d90_> Cluster 19431 is unreadable.
<d90_> Cluster 19432 is unreadable.
<d90_> Cluster 19433 is unreadable.
<d90_> Cluster 19434 is unreadable.
<ejer> that is 755 patogen
<FloodBot2> d90_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patogen> but I really need to use the computer...
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, You probably have to type emerald --replace in the terminal to make it your window decorator, then you just click on the theme you want to use within emerald manager
<prince_jammys> patogen: who owns it?
<Scunizi> ComradeMirror, always wondered what that was for in windows. It use to drive me crazy.
<ComradeMirror> Ah
<patogen> prince_jammys: root
<iowahc> magnetron: wich one shall i use then?
<ejer> d90_: afaik this will be done on a reformat
<ComradeMirror> Scunizi it allows you to type in different languages on keyboards x.x does Linux have anything like that?
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, ah.. so simple yet cryptic.. and if I want to go back to compiz then compiz --replace?
<ComradeMirror> Cause I do my japanese homework on my computer
<prince_jammys> patogen: thats fine
<ComradeMirror> and I don't want to switch between windows and linux for japanese homework
<ph0rensic> d90_, I think if you zero the drive that will correct those or atleast hide them
<ejer> d90_: http://www.webservertalk.com/message1950145.html
<magnetron> iowahc: none of them are really good. i would avoid ATI altogether at the moment.
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, No, compiz works with emerald
<patogen> prince_jammys: Hmm, only /home seems to be 777 somehow
<Scunizi> ComradeMirror, I think you just change the language setting.
<prince_jammys> patogen: do  cd /   and then ls -l   and pastebin
<iowahc> my first install of gutsy went fine
<iowahc> magnetron: with the driver from the CD everything worked fine
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, so when I do emerald --replace  what is it replacing (name).. metacity?
<iowahc> wich driver are they?
<iowahc> magnetron: wich driver are they?
<ComradeMirror> Scunizi I don't think it would work that way
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, yes afaik
<ComradeMirror> That would change my linux writing to japanese too
<ComradeMirror> x.x
<d90_> I gonna try some of those you advised for formating
<magnetron> iowahc: the open source one. but i don-t think the open source one supports compiz
<nickrud> ComradeMirror: system->prefs->layouts to enable the keyboard layouts, then right click the panel keyboard indicator
<iowahc> magnetron: well they did to me
<nickrud> ComradeMirror: add keyboard indicator, that is
<ejer> ComradeMirror: system>admin>language support (I think)
<magnetron> iowahc: that's great.
<root-----> how to run xlock (a comand/app that locks screen) automatically if it has not been runing for the last 30 mins?
<iowahc> magnetron: how can I reactivate the old drivers?
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, You get it working yet?? There may be a setting in compiz that says allow window decorations.. make sure thats checked
<magnetron> iowahc: i don't know. maybe the channel knows, please ask.
<ejer> root-----: system>prefs>screensaver in gnome can do this
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, just did the terminal thing except when I close the terminal.. all window decorations go away .
<root-----> ejer no. xlock is an app
<patogen> prince_jammys: Sorry I'm not good enough to do that from that computer. But all have drwxr-xr-x owned by root, except home that is drwxrwxrwx owned by root
<ArmedKing> Hello all maby a bit off topic. But i just got out of the hospital (whas in there for 3 days) because i had my first Epilepsie seisure. Now i heard i had to ajust my monitor freq but does it have to go lower or higher.
<root-----> ejer xlockmore
<ejer> i know what it is root-----
<root-----> ejer locks screen
<ejer> giving you a dif way of doing that
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, yes ccms has "window decorations" checked.
<root-----> ejer no i dont want idle thing. wana force it
<iuri>  Hi everyone! how can i change the locale of my enviroment?
<Darkmystere> Err, i network manager doesnt load on startup = me not being able to use internet in Ubuntu =( How can i fix this?
<ejer> otherwise, look at cron root-----
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, you did emerald --replace? thats good.. now hit ctrl-f2 and type emerald .. it wont open a window and emerald will stay running
<patogen> prince_jammys: Oh and proc is dr-xr-xr-x owned by root
<magnetron> ArmedKing: some CRT (not flat) screens tend to flicker at low frequencies
<ComradeMirror> In synaptic where is the respository tab? x.x
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, ctrl+F2 doesn't bring anything up.
<iowahc> magnetron: thanks, something to go, i killed gnome-sound-pro because it used about a gig ram, now the cpu_usage of Xorg dropped to 70%
<prince_jammys> patogen: and your home?   ie   /home/youruser?
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, next time you boot, you shouldn't have to type it in, it will automatically load it for you
<Darkmystere> Err, i network manager doesnt load on startup = me not being able to use internet in Ubuntu =( How can i fix this?
<ArmedKing> magnetron, oke i have a 26" tft tho
<iuri> i need to change the language of the shell prompt from deutch to english
<iowahc> magnetron: can it be something with the sound driver? like Alsa?
<IndyGunFreak> ComradeMirror: what are you tring to do?
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, if I do a crtl-f2 emerald right?
<Darkmystere> also iwconfig nor wifi-radar works for me neither kwifimanager :/...
<patogen> prince_jammys: Owned by myself an drwxrwxrwx
<bluefox83> ComradeMirror, settings->repositories
<ArmedKing> magnetron, So if i understand correct higher is better
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, Umm ok lemme think how else to bring it up.. yes type emerald
<ComradeMirror> Im trying to do this
<ComradeMirror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7%2e10
<Darkmystere> those others never worked specially not wifi-radar
<ComradeMirror> Im Losttttt
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, or should I just restart x?
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, alt-f2
<ejer> ComradeMirror: did you try what i said
<Junaos> Hey, I am using an ATI Radeon X1650 card, and I can't seem to enable direct rendering of OpenGL.  Have followed BinaryHowTo/ATI, to no avail. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56796/ for all of the relevant pastes I can think of
<ComradeMirror> How do I update my respository with "sudo apt-get update"
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, its alt-f2 sorry
<IndyGunFreak> ComradeMirror: well just follow the instructionss, it shows you right there how to add the erpo
<IndyGunFreak> *repo
<prince_jammys> patogen: sudo chmod 755 /home/youruser
<derwik1> I'm trying to put in an sshfs entry into my fstab. I've got passwordless ssh setup, and the command runs fine by hand. When I mount -a, I get `read: Connection reset by peer`. When I turn on debug stuff, it looks like it's trying to login as root. In my fstab entry, I have it as: sshfs#aderewe@computer:/path
<magnetron> ArmedKing: sometimes adding the horiz freq and vertical refresh rate to your xorg.conf can optimise your screen frequencies
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, you could restart x also
<ejer> derwik1: it is trying as root
<ComradeMirror> "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp gutsy/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 058A05E90C4ECFEC
<ComradeMirror> "
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, got it.. :).. I'll restart x and see what happens.. if all fails I'll come back on irssi
<ejer> derwik1: try sshfs user@ip
<magnetron> !fixres > ArmedKing   (read private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> ComradeMirror: well, you've got a GPG key missing for one of your repositories, not necessarily that one.
<andrea6030> is it always this busy with all these questions?
<ArmedKing> magnetron, Tnx a lot m8 apretiate it
<magnetron> ArmedKing: np
<ph0rensic> andrea6030, not at 3:30 in the morning!
<IndyGunFreak> ComradeMirror: what other special repos havce you added to your sourcel ist?
<sin|g_x|> hi i need libboost-python 1.3 support
<sin|g_x|> but 1.4 is installed
<ComradeMirror> Ah Indy
<magnetron> ph0rensic: it's not 3:30 HERE
<ComradeMirror> It says Im suppose to get an error
<sin|g_x|> tried to force it with apt-get but no luch
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<patogen> prince_jammys: Done. I try to startx now with startx and it gives me "Hostname: unkown host and Fatal server error: Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock giving up"
<ph0rensic> magnetron, I know, but that is when it isn't busy
<sin|g_x|> any1 else with this problem on gutsy
<mrcheeks> I'll try a xfs_repair
<Docfxit> Has anyone used Autocutsel ?¿
<ComradeMirror> In the tutorial it says I add this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ja-keyring" somewhere
<ComradeMirror> but it doesn't say
<IndyGunFreak> ComradeMirror: ok.
<prince_jammys>  patogen: ls -ld /tmp
<bluefox83> ComradeMirror, in a terminal
<IndyGunFreak> ComradeMirror: well, if you're reading the same instructions i am, run it right after sudo apt-get update
<patrick_> hello there!
<derwik1> ejer: It told me the line in fstab was bad when I omit the #
<bartmon> How do i debug a bluetooth connection? I use it to transfer files from and to my phone but sometimes the connection just doesn't work...
<patogen> prince_jammys: drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 date
<ComradeMirror> ah
<ComradeMirror> it started to update itself
<ComradeMirror> without me having to do it
<ComradeMirror> an icon appeared x.x
<prince_jammys> patogen: ok hold on
<ejer> derwik1: sshfs is a fuse application, meant to be run as a normal user
<pretts> any ideas how can I converf filenames from a cd tha are probably writen with cp1253 encoding (greek) to utf8 ? the files are shown as ?????????
<Scunizi> ph0rensic, working!  thanks.
<patogen> prince_jammys: Ok, thank you very much. I do appreciate your help :)
<derwik1> ejer: I know, but fstab gets run as root (doesn't it?)
<fezick> what music player do experienced ubuntuvians prefer to use?
<ph0rensic> Scunizi, no problemo ..
<ejer> derwik1: yes
<derwik1> ejer: at least, I need to be root to run `mount -a`
<patrick_> i need some help with my pc, so i installed steam via wine, and it works... well, when i start a game (teamfortress2) it will show the startup vid and then return to the desktop (with a really fugly resolution)
<ejer> derwik1: this is not mount, it is sshfs
<bobdole102> My system is eating resources like candy. I've edited the startup processes to where only what I need loads at bootup, but my system still refuses to use ANY of my swapspace I've allotted it. Help, please.
<ejer> fezick: i use amarok
<derwik1> ejer: when I put the sshfs entry in /etc/fstab, I can use `mount` to mount it
<ejer> derwik1: and does it mount?
<blochsound> hi all, I used to autodep to build amarok and now I have a bunch of extra KDE crap that I don't know how to uninstall.  I used make uninstall to get rid of Amarok.
<fezick> ejer: do you use the gnome or kde WM?
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: what are your system specs?
<prince_jammys> somebody's /tmp directory permissions are wrong.. they should be drwxrwxrwt  -- what is the "t" at the end and how to chmod?
<ejer> fezick: both
<derwik1> ejer: entering the command manually, yes, there is no problem. When it's an entry in fstab, it tries to authenticate as `root` instead of my use account
<ejer> derwik1: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/27/39-mounting-a-fuse-filesystem-form-etcfstab
<ComradeMirror> how do I Find my SUDO Password if I never had one?
<ejer> derwik1: I know :)
<bobdole102> IndyGunFreak: 2.8 Ghz celeron processor, 2 gigs ram, 300 gb hard drive
<ComradeMirror> or is it my default password?
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | ComradeMirror
<ubotu> ComradeMirror: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<IndyGunFreak> ComradeMirror: its most likely your main user password.
<ph0rensic> !root | ComradeMirror
<ubotu> ComradeMirror: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Xbehave> !compiz seams to be breaking my suspend/ressume on intel drivers is there a fix?
<blochsound> ComradeMirror: your sudo password is your main user password.
<fezick> ejer: lol... i am loving amarok but im runnign it in gnome and i get funky errors at time pertaining to kde... i wish i had one handy to share, do you experience this in gnomoe too?
<patrick_> i need some help with my pc, so i installed steam via wine, and it works... well, when i start a game (teamfortress2) it will show the startup vid and then return to the desktop (with a really fugly resolution)... when i enter glxgears in terminal it while show up some error message... got an ati radeon 850 i guess, anyone can help?
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: there's something else werong, there's no reason at all that system should be accessing swap.
<bartmon> prince_jammys: AFAIK the t mens that only thhe user who owns the folder can remove it
<ejer> fezick: yep sometimes
<iuri> hello! how to change messages from shell prompt
<bobdole102> IndyGunFreak: Any clue as to how to track down what it might be?
<patogen> prince_jammys: I don't know(?)
<derwik1> ejer: thanks for the link, that's how I currently have it set up
<afafaf> Is there a media server type where I can stream everything through a web browser?
<fezick> ejer: sweet, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: not a clue.. sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: are you running a lot of eyecandy?
<bartmon> bobdole102: have you exeuted swapon?
<prince_jammys> patogen: ok two things
<derwik1> ejer: but it's still trying to login as root
<prince_jammys> patogen: sudo chmod +t /tmp
<sin|g_x|> anyone know how to work around repository unresolved dependency issue
<ejer> derwik1: i think you sshould read up on fuse... the name alone explains your problem
<IndyGunFreak> bartmon: there's no reason at all that system should ever access swap
<derwik1> ejer: what do you mean, the name alone explains my problem?
<bobdole102> Indy: Not running anything but gnome, and bartmon, not yet
<ejer> derwik1: Filesystem in Userspace - userspace != root
<derwik1> ejer: I know
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: something else is wrong.
<sin|g_x|> basically i have libboost-python-1.34, but need libboost-python-1.33 to get a program to work
<derwik1> ejer: but when it's being run from /etc/fstab, it's being run as root
<blochsound> sin|g : sudo apt-get build-dep
<blochsound> plus package name
<ejer> derwik1: this is why it is not working, it is not meant to be run from fstab
<sin|g_x|> blochsound: ok ill give it a try
<derwik1> ejer: in 2 different places I'm trying to specify the username to use, which is not root
<derwik1> ejer: I've had it working from fstab before, flawlessly
<derwik1> ejer: in fact, that link you sent me said it can be done from fstab
<prince_jammys> patogen: then :::    sudo chmod g+w /tmp     and     sudo chmod o+w /tmp
<ejer> derwik1: yes it can
<bobdole102> Would bad ram cause somethink like that?
<Flare183> I'm back
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: *maybe*.. but i think its something else.. is this a new install or did it just start recently?
<IndyGunFreak> on an old install
<prince_jammys> patogen: at the end ,  do
<prince_jammys> patogen: ls -dl /tmp and paste here
<derwik1> ejer: So you don't know why it's won't work then?
<patogen> prince_jammys: drwxrwxrwt 4 root root
<patrick_> sorry if im spamming this alot, maybe somebody notices who knos how to help me <_<
<patrick_> i need some help with my pc, so i installed steam via wine, and it works... well, when i start a game (teamfortress2) it will show the startup vid and then return to the desktop (with a really fugly resolution)... when i enter glxgears in terminal it while show up some error message... got an ati radeon 850 i guess, anyone can help?
<bobdole102> No, it's not new,but it's been doing thisfor as long as I can remember. I just found out that my friends PC with half the specs of mine smolders my comp
<prince_jammys> patogen: good
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: something is wrong, that PC should be able to run quite a bit of programs, and still not access swap.
<ejer> derwik1: paste youfstab i will look
<prince_jammys> patogen: try to login in again
<bartmon> patrick_: do you have the ati proprietary driver installed?
<bobdole102> IndyGunFreak: That's what I was thinking, but for the life of me I can't find out why
<Junaos> Hey, I am using an ATI Radeon X1650 card, and I can't seem to enable direct rendering of OpenGL.  Have followed BinaryHowTo/ATI, to no avail. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56796/ for all of the relevant pastes I can think of
<patrick_> bartmon: wich means?
<needhelp> Hi can somebody help me how to import pictures from a digital camera? I have connected the camera to usb but can't get the pictures to the harddisc
<iositd> bartmon: yes he has
<bartmon> patrick_: is there any error?
<prince_jammys> bartmon: thanks, by the way
<hunterp> is there some GUI to remap my keyboard
<ejer> patrick_: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570274
<Jangari> needhelp: does your machine recognise the camera?
<ejer> needhelp: you could try using f-spot
<derwik1> ejer: http://pastebin.com/d55701efc
<needhelp> Jangari: no
<patogen> prince_jammys: Now I get "Fatal server error: xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (operation not permitte) giving upp \\ xinit: Connection reset by error (errno 104): unable to connect to X server
<silas428> how can I get a wl-167g asus wlan adapter to work under linux/bsd
<needhelp> Jangari: It is HP M307
<bartmon> Junaos: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Jangari> is it connected by usb. needhelp? run lsusb, it should show up with a devide ID
<patogen> prince_jammys: Maybe it will be less pain to just backup my X-configuration and other stuff and do a reinstall?
<patrick_> bartmon: yeah as i said, when i enter glxgears it will show some error
<prince_jammys> patogen: depends on whether those permissions were changed, hold on
<Junaos> bartmon - I'm there right now.  Have done all that, It's the same things that are in binaryhowto/ATI.
<iositd> Jangari: no, his pc has a problem with the drivers. GLXgears won't start because of an error. Steam and wine run fine, untill it hits the gfx part
<ejer> derwik1: wrong syntax
<prince_jammys> patogen: ls -l /initrd.img
<Jangari> wrong person, iositd
<derwik1> ejer: er, I usually have the # after sshfs
<derwik1> ejer: I removed it at your suggestion -- I'll put it back in
<iositd> sorry, was meant for ejer
<Jangari> np
<bartmon> Junaos: Oh, sorry then. I use that guide quite often but in the end I just started using the driver which the restr. manager installs.
<bobdole102> IndyGunFreak: I found one problem. It's opening kiohttp's like crazy and they're zapping around 20000 kbs each
<IndyGunFreak> kiohttp?
<IndyGunFreak> do you have some sort of torrent/fileshare program that runs when you start up?
<bartmon> patrick_: Is there any text that describes the error?
<ejer> derwik1: sshfs#myuser@myhost:/home/myuser    /mnt    fuse    defaults 0 0 <- this works for me
<Junaos> bartmon - That's the driver I'm using. I'm seriously about to try the ones from ATI, though I've heard those are even buggier.
<patrick_> bartmon: i need some help with my pc, so i installed steam via wine, and it works... well, when i start a game (teamfortress2) it will show the startup vid and then return to the desktop (with a really fugly resolution)... when i enter glxgears in terminal it while show up some error message... got an ati radeon 850 i guess, anyone can help?
<bobdole102> Not that I see IndyGunFreak
<patrick_> woops
<patrick_> bartmon: File r300_mem.c function r300_mem_alloc line 225
<patrick_> Ran out of GART memory (for 1048576
<prince_jammys> patogen: brb
<IndyGunFreak> bobdole102: man i'm at a loss on this one.
<patogen> prince_jammys: "Cannot access: no such file or directory"
<iositd> bartmon: you can look at http://pastebin.com/m31567e3f for the full error
<prince_jammys> patogen: ls -l /vmlinuz
<derwik1> ejer: When I try that, it prompts for a password. That's why BatchMode=yes is on there, to suppress that since I'm authenticating with keys
<Darkmystere> Can some one please help me get networking working in Ubuntu....?
<needhelp> Jangari: yes it is connected to usb. I do see a line with Hewlett-Packard, but I'm not sure if that is the camera or the printer. But the printer is turned off and the camera is turned on.
<patogen> prince_jammys: I have the kernels and stuff stored in /boot ... and vmlinuz26 is -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<derwik1> ejer: Does it not prompt you for a password?
<bartmon> patrick_: what driver are you using for your graphics card?
<Lifeisfunny> I got a video update yesterday and now my totem players shows a pink screen
<patrick_> bartmon: im not sure, not the ati ones, removed them with some tutorial i found that said it would speed my desktop up, how to check my drivers
<pax_tecum> how do you use the tv tuner in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> patogen: i don't know what the last error relates to, and what permissions to change.. who owns the hidden files in your home?
<Lifeisfunny> players is plural because it also happens through the helper extension w/in Firefox
<prince_jammys> patogen: ls -l /home/youruser --- who owns them?
<henri> hi guys! I can't get my CD drive to eject; there's nothing in it but the OS just won't release it! Is there a way i can make it open?
<pax_tecum> help, tv tuner and linux
<ejer> derwik1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312 and again, all this is because this tool is meant to be run as a user, can you not just run the commands when a user logs in?
<CVD-PR> how to make shortcuts like in windows?
<pax_tecum> help, tv tuner and linux
<derwik1> ejer: I guess the thing that I'm stuck on is... I've had this working before. So it ought to work again.
<IndyGunFreak> pax_tecum: well given your complete and thorough explanation of your problem, i'm sure you'll get lots of answers
<ejer> henri: you could try sudo eject
<WelshDragon> Hi, whenever i try to play HD movies my CPU usage goes up to 100% and the video freezes all together, Any idea why and how to fix?
<iositd> henri: are you running the live edition?
<ejer> derwik1: it can be made to work, but it is a huge collection of hacks for no reason
<bartmon> patrick_: Well if you want to use 3D acceleration which your grpahics card can provide you should use the manufacturer's drivers
<henri> ejer: Thanks, no joy :(
<pax_tecum> I have a tv tuner buildin in my computer, how do I use it in ubuntu
<henri> iositd: nope, i've been running gutsy for a good while
<sin|g_x|> blochsound:  Unable to find a source package for libboost.*1.33.1
<patrick_> bartmon: well how to install them?
<SpacePilot> This blows. Just fixed my sound, and now what? It just stopped working again.
<patogen> prince_jammys: I'm very grateful for the help, but I think I'll just backup the config files I need and set the alarm clock early tomorrow so I can get it up and running. That will surely work
<henri> i could probably fix it by rebooting but thought i'd ask as to a better solution
<vilefridge> help!  I just installed 7.10, but it won't boot.  So I go into Recovery mode (want to try to reconfigure X) but all I get is a BusyBox initramfs prompt.  No command prompt?  How can I recover from this?
<needhelp> so why won't the comp find the digicam ?
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, apt-get install tvtime
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: hey, I can still uset the 120 GB on the HDD, right?  It wont take space from the one the mount dir is on right?
<sin|g_x|> i tried a bunch of commands no luck for gutsy and the old libboost 1.33.1
<ejer> henri: no errors?
<bartmon> patrick_: I'd say the friendliest way is through the System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<patogen> prince_jammys: I'm extremly grateful for the help you've given me however. I salute you
<prince_jammys> patogen: try ::  sudo chown -R yourusername /home/youruser   and login again
<Mr_Awesome> i just tried to boot ubuntu, but instead of starting the desktop environment, it goes to a cli screen that hangs at the step "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc/local)  [OK]"
<pax_tecum> tvtime will work, it's not as complicated as mythtv right?
<WelshDragon> Hi, whenever i try to play HD movies my CPU usage goes up to 100% and the video freezes all together, Any idea why and how to fix?
<prince_jammys> patogen: yw,   but that last one might do it
<IndyGunFreak> pax_tecum: thats correct
<patogen> prince_jammys: Same error
<prince_jammys> patogen: argh
<prince_jammys> patogen: ok good luck, i'll probably run into you here
<patrick_> bartmon: uhm i cant find a restricted drivers managers there
<patogen> prince_jammys: Well as I said, I'm extremly grateful for the help :)
<rhineheart_m> I tested my postfix...(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto) when I checked the mail...it didn't arrive. Any response?
<henri> ejer: No, i also tried eject cdrom and eject /dev/cdrom (sudo ofc)
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, yeah
<patogen> prince_jammys: By the way if your nick is "taken" from the artist prince jammy I can tell you that you probably have good taste for music aswell :)
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, it just watches tv.. not records
<prince_jammys> patogen: sudo chgrp -R yourusername /home/youruser
<ejer> henri: is it trying to read a disk atm
<patrick_> bartmon: found it!
<prince_jammys> patogen: it is
<prince_jammys> patogen: try the above
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, also, tvtime is the best looking tv watcher program in linux.
<nouMenon> I have two problems, the more important of the two is with Deluge torrent, the less important of the two is being unable to fully delete Wine. Can anyone help with either?
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, it deinterlaces properly... looks as good as the best TV sets.
<pax_tecum> it seems not recognizing my tv tuner
<patogen> prince_jammys: "invalid group"
<Slart> nouMenon: fully delete wine? "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine" and then delete the .wine folder in your home folder
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, what tv card do you have
<patogen> is the yourusername supposed to be the group?
<prince_jammys> patogen: wow
<patrick_> bartmon: okay activated the ati driver, gonna reboot now, ty!
<pax_tecum> I don't know
<ejer> patogen: chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser -R
<pax_tecum> it came with hp m8120n
<Lifeisfunny> never mind, I'll try something on my own.
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, type dmesg in a terminal windows and look for any messages regarding tv card, then report back
<nouMenon> slart should I also autoremove after --purge?
<henri> ejer: the drive light's not on
<Slart> nouMenon: nah.. shouldn't be necessary... wine is gone no matter what
<henri> how could i check otherwise?
<acee1234> i ran the ubuntu live cd and got internet just fine then intalled ubuntu after which internet connection was lost any ideas?
<ejer> henri: type dmesg and see if any errors there
<nouMenon> Slart how do I find .wine in my home folder? Aren't .folders hidden? If not, I already deleted it.
<patogen> Well thank you all for the help. Got to sleep now ... bye bye
<Slart> nouMenon: ls -a .w*
<rhineheart_m> Hello. I have this problem--I tested my postfix...(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto) when I checked the mail...it didn't arrive. Why do you think?
<henri> ejer: The last dmesg entry is 'mounting UDF Volume' - which is the windows install cd i read before this started happening
<Slart> nouMenon: why did you want wine gone?
<jeffMASTERflex> nouMenon: just hit ctrl + h in nautilus to show hidden files and folders
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: do you know how to use a console?
<ejer> henri: if you can, I would just reboot
<jeffMASTERflex> ls -a in a terminal works also
<henri> ejer: ok, cheers :)
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: yes
<nouMenon> Slart I tried running a poker program on there a long time ago and none of the calculators would work, so I gave up and tried to delete it.
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, also, type lspci and see if your tv card is there
<pax_tecum> asdrubal: I couldn't see the word tv tuner
<TurtleOfDoom> ifconfig
<Jangari> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<TurtleOfDoom> and pastebin what it says
<Slart> nouMenon: ah.. for that you only had to remove the .wine folder and perhaps do a wineprefixcreate
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, Here's what my lspci says: 05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: cant pastbin no internet connection on that comp
<nouMenon> Slart: is what you had me do just as good?
<Mr_Awesome> i just tried to boot ubuntu, but instead of starting the desktop environment, it goes to a cli screen that hangs at the step "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)  [OK]"
<iositd> aight i got a quick question but i don't require an immediate solution: using standard wifi drivers on a sitecom usb2 54g+ stick ... however the range of it is considerably less then using windows
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: duh, of course, alright one sec
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: will x-fer to thumb drive
<nouMenon> Slart: when I run apt-get update it still updates wine files i.e. wine.budgetdedicated.com
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, try thest two commands: dmesg|grep -i conex    and dmesg|grep -i bt8
<pipegeek> so, I just noticed that, when I import certain packages in python, I'm now getting "RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module <module name>"
<pax_tecum> ok mine is like this PCI Conexant  CX23418 Single-Chip MPEG-2 Encoder with Integrated Analog Video/Broadcast Audio Decoder
<Slart> nouMenon: what you did with the "sudo apt-get remove... " things was to remove the application wine.. deleting the .wine folder removes the stuff you installed using wine.. think of it as an application and the documents you create with the application
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, any other connexant?
<julle> Is it possible to create a LiveCD or a ghost disc of your current Ubuntu system and setup?
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, ok you have a dvb device
<pax_tecum> this is the only one
<nouMenon> Slart: I wanted to delete everything related to wine, so that's good. Thank you.
<pax_tecum> no dvd device
<Mr_Awesome> is there any way to manually start the desktop?
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, try too google for "Linux CX23418 dvb"
<ejer> julle: this is pretty good http://www.mondorescue.org/
<Slart> nouMenon: yes.. it doesn't know what's in a repos until it checks... so it updates it lists.. doesn't matter.. doesn't mean wine is still installed
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, dvB not dvD
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: just tell me what ifconfig | grep "inet addr" give you
<Slart> nouMenon: you're welcome
<pen> hi
<mikebot> Is there a way to set an animated gif as my screensaver? (I just want my screensaver to be the gif centered in the screen..)
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: pastebinning now
<andrea6030> i had the fn keys working on kubuntu with acer 1300 laptop. i switch over to xubuntu, any special package i need to install for them to work?
<pen> I have problems with the new firefox3 pro
<pen> I have problems with the new firefox3 pre
<WelshDragon> Hi, whenever i try to play HD movies my CPU usage goes up to 100% and the video freezes all together, Any idea why and how to fix?
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, also, join #v4l to talk further with m e
<pen> My problem is that after installing the new firefox3 in synaptics
<pen> now I can't open anything from it
<Slart> pen: there is a firefox3 in the repos?
<nouMenon> Slart: can you also help me with my deluge problem? everytime I try t start it, it acts like it's opening then nothing happens. If I run it in console, it gives me an error saying the torrent is duplicate.
<pen> yes
<Christina18> Hi, when i connect the camera to the comp, the software sais No images found, but there certainly is 40+ pictures on the camera! Solution??
<pen> I have it
<pen> Slart: I have it
<kostkon> Slart, activate the backports repository from your repository and you would be able to install firefox 3 beta 3
<pen> the problem is
<Slart> aha.. I see it.. nice
<kostkon> Slart, from your software sources* not repository
<pen> the new firefox doesn't know any applications
<faileas> julle: i think modo does that
<pen> in my distro
<jeffMASTERflex> the backports only have pre3 not the actual beta 3
<Mr_Awesome> anyone know of a way to even see if x11 or gnome is running at all?
<Slart> nouMenon: hmm.. wouldn't know where to start.. I use azureus myself.. sorry
<iDivine> How would I, install a loading screen after downloading it?..
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, looks like your card just got supported as of december 22
<asdrubal> Heh
<julle> ejer: faileas thank you guys for you help!
<nouMenon> No problem.
<pen> like in firefox2
<pen> I can open download manager
<nouMenon> Can anyone else help with this? Everytime I try t start Deluge Torrent, it acts like it's opening then nothing happens. If I run it in console, it gives me an error saying the torrent is duplicate.
<pen> and open a pdf from it
<pen> but now I can't
<tockitj> how can i monitor trafic on interfaces ?
<pax_tecum> asdrubal: you found id, could you forward the web site to me
<Mr_Awesome> terminal 7 is just giving me a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: http://pastebin.com/m61bf55b5
<pen> firefox3 need me to choose the app
<Slart> pen: well.. it is a development version.. it isn't really finished..
<Noctua_> hello guys can i ask how we can mount .daa images???
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: well?
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: lol, nm
<prince_jammys> tockitj: tcpdump, dsniff
<mikebot> Or does anyone ehre know how to make a screensaver from scratch?
<pen> like java and flash I need to link from the old firefox to the new one to work
<faileas> *mondo
<Slart> Noctua_: I'm not sure you can.. try converting it to an iso
<pax_tecum> asdrubal: found it? website, sorry for the mispellings
<pen> I don't know
<Noctua_> how i do that??
<pen> whether I would have to link this time
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, http://lwn.net/Articles/263066/
<paltemalte> what is the apt package called that contains ubuntus default splash screen on boot?
<prince_jammys> tockitj: wireshark, etherape
<pen> Slart: do you have any ideas?
<tockitj> prince_jammys i need only mean values -- or something in form of graph
<jeffMASTERflex> paltemalte: usplash?
<tockitj> wireshark seems to skip some packets :-/
<paltemalte> jeffMASTERflex: maybe so, will test :)
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, join #v4l and ask their experts what the status is of your card.
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: it looks like it has a connecttion, what does "ping yahoo.com" say?
<asdrubal> pax_tecum, it looks like you have the Hauppauge HVR-1600
<Slart> pen: if I had ideas I would have told you.. the only idea I can think of is that it isn't finished.
<tockitj> it might be problem in kernel configuration
<ComradeMirror> yay it works
<hunterp> is xmodmap the easiest way to remap my double quote key which is producing the wrong character?
<ComradeMirror> thanks to who ever helped me before
<prince_jammys> tockitj: i don't know, sorry
<pen> oh
<Exershio> hey everyone
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: does it time out?
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: yes
<Christina18> Can anyone help me to import pictures from my digitalcamera?   -   When i connect the camera to the comp, the software sais No images found, but there certainly is 40+ pictures on the camera! Solution??
<pax_tecum> asdrubal: thank you so much
<Exershio> I'm having a problem mounting my sda1 (Windows XP) partition. Anytime I try mounting it, it says I don't have permission to do so. I can mount it with root, but why not my main account? Also, is there a way to rename it so it displays Windows XP on my desktop instead of "sda1"
<Mr_Awesome> i cant start x, any help?
<iDivine> How would I, install a loading screen after downloading it?..
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: hey I got the hardrive to mount, but I can't write anything, like I open it up with a file browser and it doesn't let me create folders in it
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: on thing im in a university system needs to be 10Mb full duplex
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: or weird stuff hapens
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: mmm.  what are the permissions of the mount point::    ls -ld  /media/yourdrive    ?
<Onyx> I'm trying to install an application via wine, but I keep running into an error:  "The installShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be launched".  Does anyone know what may cause this?
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: is ip addr assigned using dhcp?
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: i cant spell today....
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: yes
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: try "dhcpcd -k eth0
<TurtleOfDoom> oops, you'll need sudo before that
<prince_jammys> Exershio: paste the output of  :::   grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<pen> hm
<n00dle> bluetooth anyone?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: drwxrwxrwx 5 root root 104 2008-02-20 18:21
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: not installed
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: ok that seems like the problem
<thegothguy> Im having Ubuntu instal probs any help here?
<Exershio> prince_jammys: UUID=0838FF7038FF5AE0 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jeffMASTERflex> iDivine: the documentation should be in /usr/shar/doc/usplash/
<Slart> Onyx:  I have no idea.. you might get some answers in #winehq , it's the official wine support channel
<jeffMASTERflex> */usr/share....
<rhineheart_m> !idivine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idivine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: sorry wrong command
<prince_jammys> Exershio: the output of  ::   echo $UID
<Slart> n00dl: what about it?
<Slart> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Exershio> prince_jammys: 1000
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: hold on a sec
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: I just ran sudo chmod -R 777 /media/mydrive and it works, but is there away were that permission change is permenant?
<rhineheart_m> what is the best web interface for gutsy gibbon?
<iDivine> c
<prince_jammys> Exershio: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Exershio> prince_jammys: what exactly is that?
<Djangoo> somebody want to recommend a good gutsy webcam utility and a repo to find it in? ucview doesn't seem to want to display my preview window
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: since we're using ubuntu ... (silly me) "sudo dhclient -r && sudo dhclient"
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: permissions are fine, owner has to change
<n00dle> Slart, I just got a bluetooth headset and want it to work with my laptop, but nothing seems to get it to pair up. I've tried a bunch of command line and gui stuff, yet nothing.
<kostkon> rhineheart_m, "web interface"?
<prince_jammys> !info ntfs-3g | Exershio
<ubotu> exershio: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<rhineheart_m> kostkon: yeah. web interface
<prince_jammys> Exershio: you probably have it already
<Slart> n00dle: hmm.. never tried a headset but I have my mobile phone working..
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: let's unmount first and then change the owner
 * n00dle has a Motorola H500 headset and is running 7.04 (2.6.20-15) on a Dell Inspiron 640m)
<Slart> n00dle: what have you done so far?
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: then try ping yahoo.com again
<Exershio> prince_jammys: doesn't Gutsy come with read/write ntfs already?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: sudo umount /media/yourdrive
<eax> Hello everyone :) Currently I have a non-working version of Ndiswrapper installed on my Acer TravelMate 4314. But I want to delete/uninstall it. It's not downloaded through the repos so I don't really know what to do :/
<Slart> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Exershio> prince_jammys: yeah, I already have it
<prince_jammys> Exershio: yes, that's why you probably have it installed already
<n00dle> I've used hcitool cc (MAC), and tried having both the KDE and Gnome pin_helpers set,...
<amenado> 1ntfs3g wat
<Exershio> prince_jammys: I CAN mount it as root, using sudo mount /media/sda1, but is there a way to rename it to "Windows XP"?
<Mr_Awesome> i changed something under Administration->Screens and Graphics, and now i cant start x. can someone tell me where i can undo these changes from the command line?
<n00dle> I've tried gbtsco as well.
<thegothguy> ive installed ubuntu like 6 times on external hd before it said install completed but still cant boot up
<Exershio> prince_jammys: so I don't have to have a folder named sda1 on my desktop
<prince_jammys> Exershio: yes
<TurtleOfDoom> thegothguy: is your bios set to boot off the external hard drive?
<Mr_Awesome> i just need to change the default screen for x from the command line, any help?
<Christina18> Can anyone please help me to import pictures from my digitalcamera? - When i connect the camera to the comp, the software sais No images found, but there certainly is 40+ pictures on the camera! Solution??
<Slart> n00dle: hmm.. btw.. you're running 7.04.. I never did get bluetooth working on feisty
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: says the device is busy?
<prince_jammys> Exershio: first ::  sudo mkdir /media/Windows_XP
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: no dhcp offers
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: get out of the directory
<n00dle> Slart, Ah... well, time to image the partition before trying the upgrade, then, eh? ;)
<Mr_Awesome> Christina18: what software?
<luisgmarine_> DUH
<thegothguy> yes but i just Ubuntu startup logo and it stalls
<luisgmarine_> lmao good catch ;)
<Slart> n00dle: backups are always good. =)
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: that means it can't get an ip address
<emma> Where are the tool bars on the ubuntu desktop saved? Said another way, what file can I save so that after I comlete reinstall I can revert the configuration of my toolbars?
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: im testing the line on my laptop brb
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: ok done, what next? you want me to change the permissions again?
<Christina18> Mr_Awesome: gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<Exershio> prince_jammys: done, now what?
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: what did you mention earlier about your connection?
<n00dle> Slart, Amen to that. All the obex stuff seems to work in 7.04, but I guess the audio isn't ready for prime time.
<prince_jammys> Exershio: then change the line in /etc/fstab to /media/Windows_XP
<gepatino> emma: its a good idea to backup your entire home dir
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: i said it had to force 10mb full duplex or it wont connect
<emma> my home directory is backed up.
<vanberge> anybody familiar with Wine?  i have a general question about Wine on ubuntu and wanted some help.  basically im trying to run WoW and it keeps undoing all my settings
<emma> In fact I have a home partition
<n00dle> Slart, Thanks.
<TurtleOfDoom> acee1234: off the top of my head, no idea how to set that
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: no, change the owner  ::    sudo chown youruser:youruser   /media/yourdrive
<Slart> n00dle: well.. wish I had a headset to try here.. but I still use this old stoneage technology involving hammered out copper =)
<emma> if I have a home partition will that save the configuration of my tool bars?
<Mr_Awesome> Christina18: do you know if it works with other cameras?
<acee1234> TurtleOfDoom: brb
<Slart> vanberge: ask in #winehq instead.. all the wine-freaks hang out there =)
<CVD-PR> application/x-executable = .exe?
<Christina18> Mr_Awesome: no, i only have tried this camera, I don't own plenty of them....
<gepatino> emma: yes, all the configuration for a user is inside his/hers home dir
<Exershio> prince_jammys: it worked, thanks a lot ^_^
<vanberge> Slart, 10-4
<thegothguy> Is there a way to make a ubuntu boot DVD?
<prince_jammys> Exershio: np
<emma> but how does it work if my current home folder has the name emma and then when I reinstall I say my name is emma?
 * vanberge notes "as the truckers say"
<emma> how do I avoid trouble there?
<gepatino> emma: when you reinstall, dont format the home partition ;)
<emma> i won't but on the reinstall it's going to ask me for my log in name and such and that will be the same
<Takatski> Hey ive got a question, i'm trying to install Ubuntu right (first timer) and i was following along a guide, but it says i cant install on an NTFS partition, is linux compatible with a FAT32? and can i install linux on a portable harddrive?
<emma> which will create two home folders with the name emma and mess thingsup
<prince_jammys> Exershio: I recommend you avoid the space in "Windows XP" and use an underscore
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: now what?
<root-----> hi
<Mr_Awesome> Christina18: i see. i have to go now, sorry i cant help. good luck!
<cmueller> If i were to put another video card in (say, 6200 pci card); what would I have to do to attach a third monitor via it ? (runnign dual screens on a 6800gt agp right now)
<Exershio> prince_jammys: I was just about to change it to a space, is there a certain reason?
<root-----> how to run a comand by a different user?
<Takatski> not to mention the ubuntu installer wouldnt let me resize my partition, which im assuming is due to the fact that its NTFS in this first place
<prince_jammys> Exershio: spaces in names can cause trouble
<Slart> Takatski: I don't think linux likes fat32 or ntfs for the root fs.. try using ext3 instead
<Christina18> Mr_Awesome: ok.. :(
<ejer> Takatski: linux has its own filesystems, will not use ntfs or fat
<Exershio> Takatski: I believe you can only install Linux on a ext2/ext3 partition
<lex> Takatski: use ext3 as fat 32 doesn't allow for 2gb+ files
<prince_jammys> Exershio: :) long to explain, trust me or look it up :)
<Slart> Takatski: you can read and write both fat32 and ntfs.. but I don't think you can use those for the actual install
<Exershio> prince_jammys: Alright, thanks again
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: ls -ld /media/yourdrive
<rhineheart_m> how to view the services that automatically run at start-up in gutsy?
<Takatski> can i repartition my current one in windows?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: I noticed I can create dir when in terminal, but when I'm in a file browser it doesn't allow me to make dir
<ejer> emma: what you said will not happen if you mount your home dir and use same username
<Takatski> without losing windows?
<georgesimpson> hi there, I know that some graphics cards ( mine is SIS 760) is not really compatible with linux, would the Intel GMA X3100 be easy to use?
<Slart> rhineheart_m: system, administration, services? don't know if you find everything in there though
<thegothguy> Takatski: Ive been trying to install ubuntu on my external hd and have had no luck, it keeps crashing maybe you'll get it
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: drwxrwxrwx 6 root root 128 2008-02-20 18:30
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: mmmm
<IndyGunFreak> Christina18: can you double click on the camera icon and open it like a hard drive, and it show the images there?
<Slart> Takatski: you should be able to.. but ask the windows people about that.. we can help you if you're running ubuntu =)
<gepatino> emma: you could only have problems if the users ids are different
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: still owned by root
<Takatski> haha alright thanks
<ejer> Takatski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<gepatino> emma: to avoid this, you can specify the user id when creating the new user
<Christina18> IndyGunFreak: the are no camera icon
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: the answer to your other question is that you're not running your filebrowser as root
<gepatino> emma: and enter the same id you have now
<sin|g_x|> libboost-python1.33.1 anyone know a repository for this
<Exershio> prince_jammys: is it safe to delete the old sda1 directory now?
<rhineheart_m> Slart: but I'm using server with only ssh access...no gui
<IndyGunFreak> Christina18: is the camera plugged in?
<emma> gepatino - that sounds promising.  isn't the user id of the superuser 1000 ?
<prince_jammys> Exershio: ls /media/theoldname
<Christina18> IndyGunFreak: sure, and it is turned on also
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: yeah I guess it works in terminal because I alraedy typed in the sudo password
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i am running a vnc server, but it keeps opening port 5901 display1, i want it to show 5900 display 0 anway to get it to work that way
<ForzaPalermo> im using x11vnc
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: correct
<gepatino> emma: no, 1000 is the id of the first user
<IndyGunFreak> Christina18: ok, click on Places/Computer, see if you see an icon there for your camera.
<emma> I am the first user
<Exershio> prince_jammys: what does that do?
<thegothguy> According to my instal, ubuntu 6.06 is installed on my external hd but when i boot from my xternal i get the ubuntu logo and loading load loading nothing
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: one more time:::  sudo chown yourname /media/thename
<Slart> rhineheart_m: ahh.. ok.. then it gets harder.. you could always check the rc-scripts.. I've never messed with those myself but I think they aren't that weird to get a grip on
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: could it be the fstab entry that I made?  I just followed what they guy wrote in the post, I didn't use the exact one from the guide
<ejer> gepatino: her user will always be 1000 on new install
<prince_jammys> Exershio: lists the contents
<Christina18> IndyGunFreak: no new icon
<gepatino> emma: thats ok. so when reinstalling, enter the same user name, and thats it
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<prince_jammys> Exershio: just to double check
<Exershio> prince_jammys: oh, well it's empty
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  you may want to double check the x11vnc docs.   I recall it taking a little more work thenjust running it.
<eax>  Hello everyone :) Currently I have a non-working version of Ndiswrapper installed on my Acer TravelMate 4314. But I want to delete/uninstall it. It's not downloaded through the repos so I don't really know what to do :/
<gepatino> emma: and be shure of selecting '/home' as the mount point for your home partition
<emma> i thought that when you go through the log in process and give the same name as your current home partition then you end up with trouble.
<prince_jammys> Exershio: it can go. general unrelated tip:: do not use spaces in your file names
<ForzaPalermo> Dr_willis, it used to work fine
<IndyGunFreak> Christina18: hmm, honestly i've never had a prob with cameras and ubuntu.. what model camera?
<ForzaPalermo> its as if it is now in use
<emma> Okay I'm going to try it out then.
<Christina18> IndyGunFreak: HP M307
<ForzaPalermo> andi cant use it anymore
<Exershio> prince_jammys: I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: paste the fstab line here
<emma> Now of course all the apps I've instaleld will go away
<emma> but their config files will still be in the home partition
<emma> so if I reinstall them will they be configured the way they are pre-fresh install?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_:  grep /media /etc/fstab
<luisgmarine_> /dev/sdb1       /media/neodrive                           reiserfs defaults        0       2
<emma> like say I made changes to xchat. If the xchat config file is in the home partition, will those changes be preserved after I install xchat again?
<Odd-rationale> emma: Not really. You will keep all your settings.
<Odd-rationale> emma: Yes, that should still be there
<ejer> emma: just do not format /home, and yes everything will be there
<Griz> Anyone else having issues with the RTL8185 chipset for their wifi??
<emma> Okay sounds pretty nice if it's true. I'm going to try it.
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: is the folder still owned by root, by the way?
<iKap> anyone have any idea why my phone is not finding my computers bluetooth? I am using bluetooh applet, and turned on "visable and connectable", but for some reason my cell phone isn't picking it up.. any ideas?!
<nouMenon> I'm trying to set up Azureus and it keeps refusing all the ports I'm trying. "NAT Error"
<root-----> how to run a comand by a different user?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: you can press the up key to see past commands in your terminal
<IndyGunFreak> Christina18: very strange, i really don't have an ansewr.. sorry
<ejer> root-----: su - user
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like your ubuntu install isn't seeing it.
<Christina18> IndyGunFreak: ok.. :(
<root-----> ejer ok
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: yes I can
<DFlame> nouMenon, if you're connection through a router you should set up port forwarding
<DFlame> *connecting, mind my typing
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i am running a vnc server, but it keeps opening port 5901 display1, i want it to show 5900 display 0 anway to get it to work that way
<ForzaPalermo> im using x11vnc
<pen> btw, the old firefox 2 seems to be the main freeze agency
<nouMenon> DFlame: I am hosted by another computer directly connected to our modem.
<pen> for my distro
<rhineheart_m> how to view and control  the services that automatically run at start-up in gutsy? just like in windows that has msconfig
<pen> that's why I want to use firefox 3
<pen> less freezes
<ejer> ForzaPalermo: that usually means another vnc server is uing port 5900
<DFlame> is there a firewall installed on the hosting computer?
<Takatski> Would u guys recommend using Wubi instead of Ubuntu?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: system>prefs>sessions
<pen> btw, do anyone here know about ata?
<Odd-rationale> Takatski: Not really...
<PriceChild> Takatski, "instead"? they are different things
<f4rnley> is there a way to make the bottom right corner of a window (eg terrminal) more sensitive to being dragged diagonally? at the moment the sweet spot seems to be one pixel, otherwise it lets me drag right or drag down.
<Takatski> whats the difference, its being advertised as "ubuntu in a windows folder"
<rhineheart_m> ejer: how to do in it ssh?
<Takatski> with a boot option
<pen> nvm
<root-----> ejer /usr/bin/xlock: /usr/bin/xlock: cannot execute binary file
<ejer> pen: more likely to be flash at fault or an extension
<ejer> rhineheart_m: update-rc.d
<emma> What about if I have installed gutsy and in the reinstall I install feisty. Will that mess up things with my home partition or will still things still work?
<bluefoxx> ok, so i reintsalled on my other machine, reset both my modem and then the hub for my network, and the other calims it connected to the network, but it still wont see my main machine, which i want it to access to log onto
<nouMenon> DFlame: I don't see one running.
<pen> ejer: well, when I freezed I looked up the log
<ejer> emma: should work, but not recommended really
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: :)
<pen> ejer: and it usually is something with ata
<Slart> Takatski: I guess it would be ok for a trial run.. but in the long run I'd want it to be on its own partition
<Christina18> Hi I need help with digicamera. I am unable to connect/import pictures from the camera to the disc. Can anyone here please help me?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: good news?
<ejer> pen: that is your hard drive perhaps
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: ok i'm trying to find that old link
<Bitmess> I connected a 17" monitor to my laptop and after a lot of tweaking, I have it looking the way I want.  When I shutdown my computer it lose3s my settings such as resolution and video adapter.  How can I make it retain these settings?
<root-----> ejer whats wrong?
<Griz> Anyone else having issues with the RTL8185 chipset for their wifi??
<bluefoxx> i should mention im using a 4port network hub connected to a motorola surfboard cable modem
<pen> ejer: when I was still using firefox 2, it freezes very often
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: but is it still owned by root after those chowns that you did?
<pen> ejer: I have to remove my CDRom drive
<DFlame> nouMenon, if theres no firewall on the hosting computer I'm not sure where to go from there (still fairly new). Maybe someone else can chip in
<ejer> pen: firefox2 is pretty stable it is addons that make it unstable
<pen> ejer: to fix it
<bluefoxx> Bitmess, use sudo for editing the settings
<pen> ejer: well, that one you got it wrong
<ejer> but could be bug pen, did you search that
<nouMenon> Thanks anyways DFlame
<pen> ejer: yes I did
<ejer> ok pen
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: correct
<pen> ejer: no one know why the cdrom drive is relating to my freezes
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: and it's currently unmounted
<ejer> pen: paste me the error
<pen> ejer: then after I use firefox 3, it's better
<pen> ejer: I don't know why
<rhineheart_m> ejer: I can't get what you mean with update-rc.d
<ejer> oh ok
<pen> ejer: ok
<nouMenon> Does anyone have a port suggestion for Azureus?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Update-rc.d
<luisgmarine_> hmm
<Bitmess> bluefoxx: I used "Screens and Graphics" under administration and had to enter my password to change settings. Would this be the same?
<georgesimpson> hi there, I know that some graphics cards ( mine is SIS 760) is not really compatible with linux, would the Intel GMA X3100 be easy to use?
<luisgmarine_> ok It changed
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: ok I think I got it
<iKap> anyone have any idea why my phone is not finding my computers bluetooth? I am using bluetooh applet, and turned on "visable and connectable", but for some reason my cell phone isn't picking it up.. any ideas?!
<ejer> nouMenon: did you follow azureus wiki
<nouMenon> ejer, no I downloaded from synaptic
<tony_> I have a problem
<ejer> nouMenon: there is a large section of azureus wiki dedicated to this problem
<nouMenon> ejer, also, isn't the azureus wiki out-dated? there's no 7.10 on there form what i saw
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: ok, the permission is set to my username:username
<hatter> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<luisgmarine_> but I still can't create folders in it using file browser
<pen> ejer: http://rafb.net/p/Im9DCh46.html
<ejer> nouMenon: you do not seem to have a ubuntu problem
<danbhfive> hello, I have kubuntu loaded via virtualbox, and dns is failing, any way to triage the problem?
<pen> ejer: and it just keep repeating
<tony_> My Control+Alt+F1 just freezes my screen. I can do Control+Alt+F7 to get my desktop back though
<bluefoxx> Bitmess, are u using a nvidia card? cause if so update then use "gksu nvidia-settings" and its the second menu option, set it up in there and use "save to config ile"
<ejer> pen: your hard drive is dying or having errors
<pen> ejer: so I only paste some of the repetitions
<bluefoxx> file*
<emma> Then I guess I have to download the iso for Gutsy again
<pen> ejer: dying?
<ejer> yes
<emperorcezar> Can any of you guys recommend and good agile process model that would work with a single developer?
<nouMenon> ejer, well it is not a ubuntu specific problem necessarily, but seeing as how I am an ubuntu user and I don't know my way around, it makes it awfully hard to fix
<ejer> as in get data off it fast pen
<emma> Where is the best place to download the Gutsy live install disk?
<Bitmess> bluefoxx: No, it's an Intel 915
<emperorcezar> Sorry, wrong channel
<pen> ejer: would it be my kernel is generic?
<ejer> nouMenon: look on azureus wiki! it is all there, has nothing to do with linux
<solexious> [Q] How can i control setting data pins high on a serial port? *led fun*
<ejer> no pen, your hard drive is about to stop working
<danbhfive> emperorcezar: what channel was that question for?
<pen> ejer: how do you come to that conclusion?
<bluefoxx> Bitmess, ah, sorrey i dont have much expirence with intel cards, ive only used nvidia so far, as its done best for my needs
<pen> ejer: no one told me that
<ejer> because I am wise and experienced with dying hard drives pen
<ejer> i could be wrong, who knows
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: ok, sorry.. so now you own the folder, correct?
<pen> ejer: omg :O
<Bitmess> bluefoxx: Ok, thanks
<luisgmarine_> yes
<pen> ejer: is it because of the cache thing?
<CarlFK> how do I get sudo to sudo the >> to?  sudo cat fstab.txt >> /etc/fstab
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: drwxrwxrwx 7 trinity trinity 160 2008-02-20 18:45 /media/neodrive/
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: sudo mount /media/yourdrivename
<persian_x> hey i'm a new linux user, i burnt the live CD and boot from it but i just can't go on the desktop it always freezes at the same spot please help!
<emma> I found it here I think -- http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<pen> persian_x: try boot parameters
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: already mounted, but I cant create folders in it while using file browser
<root-----> is there any app (else than screen saver) that can be run as system service and locks screen and a password has to be given to unlock. (not the user pwd)?
<ejer> wont workj CarlFK use sudo nano instead
<CarlFK> ejer: huh?
<persian_x> ;d
<pen> ejer: could you explain to me a bit of the error log?
<danbhfive> CarlFK: you might be looking for tee, sudo cat fstab.txt | sudo tee /etc/fstab
<persian_x> pen> what are they?
<ejer> pen: res 51/20:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 Emask 0x5 (timeout <- this is bad
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: you know what, I think i'm done, its fixed.  all other apps can create folders, so its g2g
<pen> persian_x: it's listed on the menu when you first insert the cd
<georgesimpson> hi there, I know that some graphics cards ( mine is SIS 760) is not really compatible with linux, would the Intel GMA X3100 be easy to use?
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: thanks soo much for the help, greatly appriciate it
<CVD-PR> how to compile c++/c in the terminal?
<bluefoxx> so how can i allow other computers on my local network to see this one and log onto it?
<pen> persian_x: press f3 or something
<pen> ejer: what does that mean?
<rhineheart_m> what is link for ubuntu hardy documentation/information?
<pen> ejer: :s
<bluefoxx> i have my second connected via a hub
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: ok, good .. maybe remounting after those changes will fix the other prob
<ejer> pen: it is a hard drive error :) it is bad
<bluefoxx> but it wont see this one
<bluefoxx> or connect to the internet
<luisgmarine_> prince_jammys: ok let me try that just for shits and giggles
<pen> ejer: bad sectors?
<stbcomp> Newbie here, can anyone tell me how to view received faxes through efax-gtk?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine_: yeah
<CVD-PR> ?
<bluefoxx> and therefore i cant pastebin stuff from it
<persian_x> everything loads up fine, with the [OK] sign on the right, but right when it needs to go on the desktop the screen stays black
<ejer> pen: no, sounds like drive is dying, ie hardware or other errors
<ejer> pen: it is not possible to diagnose only from that log
<pen> ejer: hm, so you mean my hd is getting old, now it is complaining.
<ejer> basically
<ejer> and could stop working totally anytime
<pen> ejer: but it has only been used for 1 to 2 years
<ejer> so backup now
<Bitmess> bluefoxx: I found something about gnome-session-save.  I'm going to try it.
<pen> ejer: ok
<hatter> 1 or 2 years is about the average for hard drives these days
<ejer> hard drives die, I have one go every few months
<hatter> we have gotten used to it
<pen> ejer: I only backup windows so far
<bluefoxx> Bitmess, lol, kay
<ejer> if it is under warranty you can get RAM pen
<stbcomp> use seagate, at least they have a warranty
<hw00djohn> hey, does anyone know how to make the beep stop when i hit backspace too many times?
<ejer> RMA pen
<pen> ejer: ?
<ejer> i RMA WD and maxtor all the time
<hatter> like car batteries, they used to last forever now, 1 or 2 years
<Bitmess> bluefoxx: Is that wrong?
<pen> ejer: I'm using a laptop
<ejer> pen: return under warranty
<ejer> same deal
<pen> ejer: ok
<pen> ejer: I would try
<bluefoxx> Bitmess, i have no clue
<pen> ejer: what backup app do you recommand for ubuntu?
<hatter> raid everything
<stbcomp> does anyone here use efax-gtk?
<ejer> pen, in that case just copy to another drive or dvd, for an automatic backup, backuppc is best imo, but complex
<pen> ejer: ok
<pen> ejer: thx for the advice.
<ejer> np
<pen> ejer: maybe you saved my life. lol
<bluefoxx> so how can i allow other computers on my local network to see this one and log onto it?
<Slart> hw00djohn: rip out the little speaker... or you could disable the system speaker module... don't know what it's called though.. but I think that was one way.. perhaps the only way
<ejer> hehe i accept cheques and paypal pen (j/k)
<CarlFK> danbhfive: are you sure?  It didn't like my pw, but it probably worked ok when I ran it after sudo ing something else and id didn't need to ask for a pw again - I am guessing the 2nd sudo is eating the pipped input
<Pete_B> is there any info online about the setup that the Ubuntu LAMP server installation does beyond if I were to just install the packages separately?
<hw00djohn> short of destroying my sound all together, what can i do about that damned beep?
<pen> ejer: sorry, I don't have either account :P
<Christina18> Hi I need help with digicamera. I am unable to connect/import pictures from the camera to the disc. Can anyone here please help me?
<danbhfive> CarlFK: you have to type the password twice
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: when you press backspace in a terminal?
<CarlFK> danbhfive: but won't tee get the output from the 2nd sudo?
<ejer> Christina18: doubtful anyone can help you with just that info, what program are you using, what errors are there
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys, no, when i backspace beyond the amount of typing i have here in IRC.  it's like a notification beep.
<dmoerner> hw00djohn, sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<danbhfive> CarlFK: tee is the second sudo, right?  Im not sure what you are asking
<ejer> hw00djohn: sytem>prefs>sound>system beep
<Christina18> Christina18: I use Ubuntu, when I connect nothing happens. And no new icons anywhere. I have tried both Camera and Disk mode on the menu on the camera.
<pen> ejer: hey, just found some interesting searches in google
<rhineheart_m> how to get linux user license number?
<pen> ejer: some said it's a bug
<Christina18> ejer: last message was to you
<hw00djohn> thanks guys
<pen> ejer: like empty CDRom drive will reproduce the bug
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: user id?
<CarlFK> danbhfive: sudo cat fstab.txt | sudo tee /etc/fstab - the | is going to pipe the cat output into the 2nd sudo, not tee.
<pen> ejer: lol
<pen> ejer: what do you think?
<ejer> could be pen I guess
<ejer> where is bug
<ejer> Christina18: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/photos.html
<rhineheart_m> prince_jammys: is there such thing as linux user license number?
<pen> ejer: hm, if it's a bug then I just have to wait....:/
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: could be, ive never heard of it
<danbhfive> CarlFK: no, it will pipe into tee, because you are running sudo tee
<pen> ejer: either way, I will still backup just for sure
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: there is a thing called your user id
<cens0red> hey is there  a way to tell exactly what kind of CPU I have in ubuntu? I know it's a celeron 2800, just don't know if its Prescott or Northwood.
<ejer> pen: is your cdrom a SATA one
<zamarax> q: even since putting on desktop effect in 7.10 when I double click on a title bar is rolls the window up / down versus the old behaviour which was maximize / restore window, is there anyway I can have the desktop effect but have double clicking maximize / restore windows?
<lmiller> Hi
<CarlFK> danbhfive: interesting.  thanks.
<warriorforgod> cens0red: cat  /proc/cpuinfo
<pen> ejer: let me check
<pen> ejer: lspci right?
<IanLiu> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ejer> pen: looks like a 100GB partitionon a hard drive
<cens0red> warriorforgod thanks!
<lmiller> I have a non-networked laptop running dapper. It has USB. What's the (least worst) way to upgrade dapper to gibbon?
<rhineheart_m> prince_jammys: where can we get it?
<pen> ejer: what do you mean? I have a 100gb hd
<Christina18> ejer: yes, how to organize my photo collection! F-Spot says "No camera detected"
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m:in  a terminal:::  echo $UID
<pen> ejer: I didn't have a 100gn partition
<nouMenon> My Ubuntu machine connects to the internet through a windows machine, which is directly connected to the modem. Someone else set up the network. I need to stop using DHCP and start using a Static IP. I have no idea what I'm doing with Ubuntu networking. Can anyone help?
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: that's your user id
<ejer> pen: then that is your harddrive dying, not a cdrom, sorry
<pen> ejer: ??
<CVD-PR> g++ -o, the -o is for?
<gamma> so my xfce panel needs to be reset to the default perimeters. i lost the workspace icons and pidgen icons ect. anyone know a command to fix this?
<Takatski> Once i partition my drive and have ubuntu installed, how do i get ubuntu and windows to dual boot?
<rhineheart_m> prince_jammys: how to know my user id?
<ejer> pen:  sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)
<Pete_B> nouMenon: System -> Administration -> Networking
<pen> ejer: how do I know whether my hd is sata?
<ejer> pen: that is a100GB drive
#ubuntu 2008-02-21
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: echo $UID
<Slart> Takatski: the ubuntu install should set that up for you automagically
<Takatski> Oh ok
<ejer> forget that pen, if your hard drive is 100GB, that is what is going
<pen> ejer: cool, it doesn'teven say 100
<MsK`> pen, if it's a /dev/hd it's a PATA, if it's /dev/sd it's SATA
<Pete_B> Takatski: the ubuntu installer is supposed to handle that for you, giving you a menu when you boot, offering ubuntu or windows
<JoshPC> hey anyone got compiz-fuzion working under vmware fusion or parallels?
<Slart> Takatski: ubuntu plays nice with the other os's in the playground.. guess who's the big bully hogging all the toys  ;)
<ejer> no it says 100030MB = 100GB pen
<pen> ejer: then why having a cd in cdrom solved the problem partially?
<nouMenon> Pete_B, how do I figure how which IP/Mask/Etc to use?
<AutoMatriX> oh, tant que j'y suis, qui peut m'xpliquer comment démarrer kismet SANS devoir entrer le mot de passe root ?
<Slart> !fr | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pete_B> nouMenon: ask you system administrator
<pen> ejer: actually, mine is hda
<gamma> so can anyone help me out?
<pen> MsK`: thx, I think mine is hda
<rhineheart_m> prince_jammys: why mine is 0?
<nouMenon> Pete_B, I essentially am my system administrator, thanks anyways.
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: you are logged in as root
<pen> ejer: ??
<Takatski> Also, when i was running Ubuntu off the dvd i made, i had abnormally large window border tops, is that because my graphics card isnt supported well? or is it something else
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: type:::   whoami
<Pete_B> nouMenon: copy the settings from when it was DHCP
<ejer> pen what is your question? I have answered it afaik
<Takatski> Not to mention my sound was almost.. dampened and i could barely hear anything
<nouMenon> Pete_B: Thanks.
<solexious> [Q] I want to install pport, but its not in the reposetory, ive downloaded a gz but dont know where to go now...
<pen> ejer: ah
<pen> ejer: NO
<Slart> Takatski: you probably have to install a better graphics driver.. are you using nvidia or ati?
<AutoMatriX> oops sorry folks, tryinbg to translate that, obviously M IN THE WRONG ROOM CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME TO SATRT Kismet, WITHOUT having to enter the root-password ?
<danbhfive> CarlFK: the weird thing that I experienced (and sorry for not mentioning this earlier) is that I had to type my password twice.  Once, it was hidden.  the next time, it was echoed
<pen> ejer: it's sad
<pen> ejer: mine is sad
<pen> sda
<pen> nvm
<pen> I will go backup
<pen> not a big deal
<FloodBot2> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> yes losing a hard drive is sad :(
<Takatski> I'm on a laptop and its an onboard
<rhineheart_m> prince_jammys: But I head of a man saying things like linux user license
<Pete_B> nouMenon: netmask is likely 255.255.255.0; IP address is likely 192.168.1.x; gateway is likely 192.168.1.1; DNS is likely 192.168.1.1 but who knows
<AutoMatriX> should not have shouted either, damned I'm in a very tired mood ;)
<jonnyro> I am trying to compile something that requires ctype.h
<ejer> rhineheart_m: http://counter.li.org/ ?
<LHX2> Wow... montser channel
<jonnyro> how can i find out what package contains that
<Slart> AutoMatriX: why not use sudo? no root password needed..
<prince_jammys> rhineheart_m: can't help you there.  don't know what that is.
<Bitmess> I lose my screen resolution settings when I reboot. How can I fix this?
<Jangari> Are there any calendar-only apps?
<Slart> jonnyro: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ejer> jonnyro: not to be rude, but google gives answer
<Slart> jonnyro: that should fix it
<pen> ejer: thx again anyway for the clarification
<sammyF> how can I revert to lic6 v6 when i tried installing libc6 v7 and apt-get wants to remove the whole system if I deinstall v7?
<MsK`> Jangari, click or double clic on the time at the top right of the screen
<WorkingOnWise> where can I go to learn about the differances between OSS and ALSA, and which is better for what?
<jonnyro> Thanks!
<ejer> WorkingOnWise: alsa is better in general, oss is old and not used much
<Jangari> i know, MsK`, but i don't want to use evolution just for its calendar section
<Pete_B> WorkingOnWise: forget OSS
<MsK`> Jangari, duh ? I don't use evolution either
<ejer> Jangari: lightning on thunderbird is nice if you use gcal
<AutoMatriX> Slart, sudo kismet ... and password otherwise it won't start
<jonnyro> Slart: thanks.  I am stunned that i did not already have build-essential installed. I have a bunch of ubuntu systems, and i guess i never got around to it on this one
<sammyF> WorkingOnWise: right on ejer, except for the "old" .. there is a new OSS version out that supports the newer creative labs soundcards, which are NOT supported by ALSA
<Slart> AutoMatriX: your password.. your user password.. not a root password.. try it
<Jangari> yeah, ejer, that's true, i forgot i had that set up
<MsK`> Jangari, if you want *just* a calendar, and nothing else, just click ON the time, a window popup will appear with a calendar of the month
<Takatski> If im running on a laptop and an onboard video card, what could the problem be?
<lmiller> I have a non-networked laptop running dapper. It has USB. Is there a (least worst) way to upgrade dapper to gibbon?
<Takatski> SoundMAX sound card
<sammyF> Pete_B: it REALLY depends on your soundcard
<Slart> jonnyro: I can't think of any reason not to have it installed by default.. but I guess there is some kind of reason
<Pete_B> sammyF: good point
<Jangari> MsK`: what i want is to be able to put in appointments without having to open evolution, i already know what day it is
<ejer> sammyF: have a link on this? interesting...
 * bluefoxx is away: lost in my thoughts...or maybe even a movie, the web or music
<Takatski> and id hafta figure out what my video card is called
<CarlFK> danbhfive: something werided me out.  I typed it 3 or 4 times.  then wondered if my user had sudo privs, so tried sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<AutoMatriX> Slart,do you realy thik I would bother people at this hour if I did'nt have testedtaht ?
<MsK`> Jangari, ok so you don't want a calendar but an agenda
<sammyF> how can I reinstall libc6 without having half the system removed?
<sammyF> ejer: one sec
<Pete_B> sammyF: I'm shocked tho that any still don;t work with ALSA
<CarlFK> danbhfive: which meant I didn't need it when I treid again
<rhineheart_m> Is CAcert could be recognized as valid ssl issuer in firefox?
<Slart> AutoMatriX: you'd be surprised at the questions we get here =).. so.. sudo won't accept your user password.. you are running ubuntu, right?
<sin|g_x|> any1 use the democracy player ?
<WorkingOnWise> ok. where can I learn what I need to do to be able to hear multiple sound sources at the same time, like a message notification from Pidgin, music played in a widget in firefox, and game sound in World of Warcraft?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: if you server is set up right, yes
<sammyF> Pete_B: yep ... so was I when I tried to use my brand new and very good sounding Xfi in Ubuntu
<dmoerner> WorkingOnWise, use pulseaudio
<dmoerner> WorkingOnWise, it isn't in gutsy as far as i know
<Slart> WorkingOnWise: google for "+dmix +ubuntu" there are lots of howto's out there
<sin|g_x|> having trouble with E: Package libboost-python1.33.1 has no installation candidate
<cexshun> anyone else have sound randomly "freeze" in gutsy?
<knox_> eha
<NativeAngels> hello
<AutoMatriX> sladen, sudo accepts my password, but I don't want to type it in each time i want to use kismet
<sammyF> ejer: http://www.opensound.com/
<NativeAngels> ive just installed the server edition of ubunto
<Pete_B> AutoMatriX: tough
<NativeAngels> but found it hasnt go c installed on it
<sammyF> ejer: check the oss4.0 release. the Xfi support works quite nicely, even though "early alpha"
<NativeAngels> how do i dl it
<knox_> :D
<NativeAngels> or install it
<AutoMatriX> Slart,in fact I'm using a tablet PC, and typing in a pwd is not that handy with a stylus
<dmoerner> AutoMatriX, edit the sudoers files with "visudo"
<WorkingOnWise> dmoerner: Slart  thanks
<Pete_B> NativeAngels: what do you want to install?
<sammyF> please, how can I reinstall the standard libc6 from synaptic after having installed a newer libc6 version without having half the system erased?
<NativeAngels> c
<Laney_Family> Q. i was speaking with someone earlyer, at the time i had server installed with ubuntu desktop gui installed, it caused issues, so now ive installed the desktop version and plan on installing server over, how do i do this?
<Pete_B> NativeAngels: be more specific
<AutoMatriX> dmoerner, that seems to be a hint in the good direction
 * sammyF is desperate
<ejer> sammyF: it is interesting... http://4front-tech.com/hannublog/?p=5 guess it is not dead
<NativeAngels> the c u use make to compile stuff
<NativeAngels> is it dcc ?
<Pici> NativeAngels: gcc.
<Pete_B> NativeAngels: gcc
<AutoMatriX> that sudoers-file can that be limited to one program only ?
<Pici> !compile | NativeAngels
<ubotu> NativeAngels: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<knox_> please somebody if knows where i can find skype for ubuntu
<ejer> AutoMatriX: yes
<Pici> !skype | knox_
<ubotu> knox_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<danbhfive> !sudo > CarlFK more info on using sudo and tee is actually here, see the pm from ubotu
<kostkon> knox_, where else? skype.com
<NativeAngels> can i use apt get to  install it
<sammyF> ejer: it's more on the resurected side of things
<knox_> thanks
<Slart> AutoMatriX: ah.. that's another question altogether... I guess you could pipe the password from a file to your command.. but you'll be putting your password in cleartext in a file which isn't really good
<knox_> bro
 * bluefoxx is back (gone 00:04:35)
<AutoMatriX> ejer, thanks, 'm Going to have a closer look at that thing, now,
<Pici> !away > bluefoxx (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Christina18> Need help connecting my camera HP M307. I use Ubuntu, when I connect nothing happens. And no new icons anywhere. I have tried both Camera and Disk mode on the menu on the camera. F-Spot says "no camera detected"
<cexshun> Soundblaster Audigy 2 Plat. Alsa. Ubuntu Gutsy. Sounds works fine for a while, sometimes days. Then, it seems random, any software playing a sound will freeze, XMMS/rhythembox/firefox/etc. But for some reason, mplayer will still play fine. No errors in log files that i've found
<Takatski> Slart: my laptop is using a Intel Graphics media accelerator and my sound card is soundMAX i believe
<ejer> AutoMatriX: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/allow-a-normal-user-to-run-commands-as-root.html
<CarlFK> danbhfive: thanks
<kgx> hey...is it possible to use grep but instead of outputting the entire line, only output the match?
<sammyF> ejer: and installing oss4.0 breaks down a few things, like the skype beta
<Pete_B> Christina18: no icons are going to appear. If it's supported then it will be available in cameras software such as camorama and Skype. Maybe youre isn;t supported
<ejer> sammyF: can it run more than one sound at same time?
<Fireclown> hey
<AutoMatriX> ejer, BINGO, if I don't find it ther, I'll find it nowher, I guess
<Fireclown> how do I reinstall the ubuntu bootloader? I had to reinstall xp on my other drive and the install program replaced it with this XP install bootloader thingamajig
<kgx> never mind ggot it
<Slart> Takatski: well.. intel should be supported.. one of the better videocards for ubuntu afaik
<sammyF> ejer: let me try actively, but I think I did a few times already
<Pete_B> Christina18: sorry, it's not a webcam is it?
<furious_gerbil> hello all, is there anyway to use multiple displays (crtl+alt+F#) in gutsy?
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | Fireclown
<ubotu> Fireclown: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iositd> Fireclown: use supergrub
<Christina18> Pete_B: no it is not a webcam. It is a real HP digital camera
<Fireclown> thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: some of the newer intel chips aren't supported very well yet
<sammyF> ejer, VLC and Amarok running at the same time right now ... so yes
<ejer> sammyF: well, something else may be doing it at that point
<Pete_B> Christina18: maybe it's not supported. does 'lsusb' at the command line tell you it sees the camera?
<NativeAngels> E: Couldn't find package dcc
<AutoMatriX> so I've got another minor malfun ctioning ...
<NativeAngels> thats what im getting
<Pici> NativeAngels: install build-essential
<Takatski> Slart: then what could be the problem? i've seen no way to resize the border
<Slart> AutoMatriX: I'm not really sure about this.. but couldn't you set the suid-bit on the kismet executable and make root own it.. ?
<sammyF> ejer, you need pulseaudio for everything to work with OSS4.0 though
<Pete_B> NativeAngels: gcc
<ejer> Christina18: it looks like a bug, I found it but launchpad is down :(
<Pici> NativeAngels: Thats contains everything you need to compile things.
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: oh.. that's to bad..
<starpause> has anyone gotten sweep to work under ubuntu?
<Christina18> Pete_B: can't see it in lsusb. But I am pretty sure Hewlett Packard M307 is supported by Ubuntu..
<AutoMatriX> xorg doesn't allow me a config of 1400*0150 and 1240*960 .... anyway how to change that ? I'm running NVIDIA-GLS
<Slart> Takatski: you'll probably have to find a graphics driver.. or tweak the one that you're using..
<Laney_Family> no one?
<Christina18> ejer: what is launchpad? What can I do ?
<Pete_B> Christina18: if it ain' there in lsusb then it ain't gonna work
<sammyF> anybody could tell me how to reinstall a lib without apt-get or synamtic telling me it's going to wipe out the whole system?
<Slart> !res | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ejer> Christina18: go to applications>accessories>terminal
<Christina18> ejer: yes
<Slart> AutoMatriX: make sure you have the correct modelines if xorg doesn't get them from the monitor properly
<ejer> Christina18: in there type 'sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd' without the quotes
<ejer> Christina18: and enter your user password
<Pici> sammyF: What library?
<ejer> then unplug and replug the camera Christina18
<Christina18> ejer: FATAL: Module ehci_hc not found.
<sammyF> Pici: libc6
<ejer> Christina18: look carefully ;) you missed a d
<Pici> sammyF: Why is that not installed?
<Pete_B> is there any info online about the setup that the Ubuntu LAMP server installation does beyond if I were to just install the packages separately?
<Christina18> ejer: you are right! and now? camera is still on
<blastron> Hello, I have a rather major problem with my server that I'm hoping to find support for. I'm relatively new to Linux (and servers), so I'm not exactly sure where to begin...
 * AutoMatriX thanks you, folks, I'll drop a 6 pack, next time :p
<ejer> Christina18: ?
<iositd> blastron: what is your problem? that way others might have ideas on the solution
<sammyF> Pici: I tried installing the latest cinelerra which needs libquicktimehv which is sadly only compiled with libc6 2.7-1. so .. being kind of esperate to have cinelerra back, and assuming I could have BOTH libs, the current and this one, iunstalled, I installed the deb package from heron
<Pete_B> blastron: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Christina18> ejer: I typed that command, no output and replugged the camera. But nothing seems to have happened..
<blastron> Alright, right now my problem is that none of its services are actually accessible from outside.
<sammyF> Pici: it broke up with an error about dependancies not being fulfillled, but now if I try to reinstall 2.6-1 sit asks me to remove 136 other packages :/
<ejer> hmm does anyone know if Christina18 needs to be in plugdev  group for cam to work?
<blastron> For example, Apache is running, but all connections time out.
<Pete_B> ejer: yeah
<sammyF> Pici: most of which are basic libs
<nickrud> ejer: should be
<Pete_B> blastron: outside?
<iositd> blastron: can you access them locally?
<blastron> Remote, sorry
<Pici> sammyF: You may be out of luck here.
<Pici> sammyF: libc6 is *the* core package
<solexious> [Q] I want to install pport, but its not in the reposetory, ive downloaded a gz but dont know where to go now...
<blastron> yeah, I can access them locally
<ejer> ok, Christina18 in the terminal window try typing 'sudo gpasswd -a yourusername plugdev' with no quotes and replace yourusername with well... your user name :)
<Laney_Family> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu server withing ubuntu desktop?
<iositd> Pete_B: iptables blocking it?
<Rezagrats> I just got a Webcam (Philips spc325nc) and i did lsusb and i tried Cheese to see if i got anything, cheese said that it could not locate the device, can someone help me on this ?
<IanLiu> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Laney_Family> specificly the LAMP features
<Pete_B> solexious: you'll have to compile it. is there no pre-compiled .deb package available
<sammyF> Pici, there is no obvious way to just reinstall the old version against which all of my system was installed without breaking everything apart?
<nickrud> Laney_Family: just install whatever server you want, it'll slide right into the desktop no problem
<Pete_B> iositd: what service needs to be accessed?
<Laney_Family> Nick, HOW?
<dmoerner> sammyF, there are easy ways to downgrade
<nickrud> !lamp | Laney_Family
<ubotu> Laney_Family: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<solexious> Pete_B: How do i do that?
<blastron> iositd: Yeah, I can access them locally, I've tried turning off the firewall to no avail..
<Pete_B> solexious: check back with the web site to see if they offer a .deb to download
<sammyF> dmoerner: downgrading is okay at this point. I think I'll just wait for Heron before using cinelerra again
<releod> Anyone know why my monitor is not using the full screen in ubuntu 7.10?
<iositd> blastron: turning off the firewall?
<Laney_Family> .....
<sammyF> dmoerner: as long as the rest of the system is still working
<solexious> Pete_B: Thank you
<furious_gerbil> can anyone tell me if the multiple display function (crtl+alt+F#) has been removed from Ubuntu gutsy?
<CarlFK> how do I find out what package provides magick/api.h
<nickrud> Laney_Family: that page tells you what packages to install to have a lamp server
<Slart> furious_gerbil: it hasn't
<releod> I was using DVI before, but now I am using VGA
<blastron> iositd: I have firestarter installed, I've turned that off.
<furious_gerbil> I can get it to change, but there's no prompt
<Pete_B> !lamp
<sammyF> nickrud: wild guess, but it's probably libmagick-dev
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rhineheart_m> ejer: is there a tutorial on how to set-up CACert to work with ubuntu gutsy?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: it should be setup already
<Slart> furious_gerbil: prompt? what kind of prompt did you expect?
<nickrud> sammyF: wrong nick, I think
<iositd> blastron: sorry but i gtg .... can someone take over?
<sammyF> nickrud: oops .. sorry. indeed
<furious_gerbil> command line prompt, all I get is a flashing curser
<Slart> furious_gerbil: ah.. ok.. you mean *that* prompt.. tried pressing enter a few times?
<furious_gerbil> I will try that :)
<ejer> rhineheart_m: i may be wrong, am looking
<rhineheart_m> ejer: I have an account already in CACert..but the problem is how could I integrate it to ubuntu?
<sammyF> CarlFK: wild guess but it's probably libmagick-dev
<releod> How do I find out what Video Card my ubuntu system has?
<furious_gerbil> nope, didn't work
<sammyF> dmoerner: so ... what are the easy ways to downgrade?
<blastron> iositd: Thanks for your help!
<Pete_B> rhineheart_m: checkout tinyca
<gold44> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/    <--- i am trying to look for a package, gimp., but i don't see it in there
<Slart> blastron: firestarter isn't a firewall.. it's an application to setup the firewall which is called iptables, afaik
<Slart> blastron: this means.. even if you shut down firestarter, the firewall is still active
<Slart> furious_gerbil: is it the same on all the ttys?
<blastron> Slart: Ahh, how would I go about configuring iptables?
<Pete_B> releod: you can atleast use, at the command-line, lspci or lspci -v
<dmoerner> sammyF, just use dpkg -i --force-downgrade $package
<ejer> rhineheart_m: http://blog.thedebianuser.org/?p=286
<furious_gerbil> Slart: yes
<dmoerner> sammyF, just download the old .deb
<haxit> prince_jammys: Are you busy?
<Slart> blastron: that's a lifetime of knowledge right there =).. but I can tell you how to reset it =)
<ejer> rhineheart_m: and http://wiki.cacert.org/wiki/BrowserClients
<prince_jammys> haxit: what's up?
<sammyF> dmoerner: thanks :) you'r saving my life (well .. kind of :)
<Slart> furious_gerbil: odd...
<haxit> imma query you
<azazel>  /QUOTE PASS 17828
<danbhfive> gold44: what package?
<azazel> QUOTE PASS 17828
<blastron> slart: Ah right, sorry, forgot to check Google first! If you could tell me how to reset it, though, that would be fantastic.
<Slart> azazel: ?
<Pici> azazel: Thats not how you identify.
<haxit> prince_jammys: dam, i cant query you, o well
<furious_gerbil> Slart: I am wondering if there is a setting in Ubuntu that limits tty's?
<WhoaItsPhil> can anyone give me a hand with compiz? when i go to system-> appearances, and go to visual effects and try to change it from None to Normal or Extra, it says "The Composite extension is not available" and i have to click the X to get it to go out of that...pressing OK doesn't do anything
<dmoerner> sammyF, manpages are your friend
<Slart> blastron: first.. let's see what is there.. open a terminal, run "sudo iptables -L"
<haxit> prince_jammys: good to see you again :) i have a question about my ssh, how can i set my own welcome message
<nickrud> gold44: it'll be hiding under http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ ; but why not just install it with apt-get or synaptic?
<prince_jammys> haxit: that's something i have no experience with
<Slart> furious_gerbil: there might be but I doubt it's set by default.. I have 7 ttys.. f1-f7
<furious_gerbil> WhoaItsPhil: do you have Xgl installed?
<haxit> prince_jammys: ok :)
<prince_jammys> haxit: sorry
<haxit> prince_jammys: so whats up?
<haxit> prince_jammys: np :)
<Slart> blastron: you should get some text and 3 lines with policy something, right?
<gold44> danbhfive: gimp
<prince_jammys> haxit: not much
<haxit> prince_jammys: so are you american? canadian?
<georgesimpson> hi there, I know that some graphics cards ( mine is SIS 760) is not really compatible with linux, would the Intel GMA X3100 be easy to use?
<rhineheart_m> ejer: okay..but it will still give a warning right? is there an organization that issues certificate for free but recognized by browsers like IE/Mozilla?
<haxit> prince_jammys: european?
<gold44> nickrud: just want to see how things are organized. gimp is already installed on my machine
<WhoaItsPhil> yes i have the right drivers installed for my ATI card and i have whitelisted them as it says in the ubuntu tutorial
<prince_jammys> haxit: originally from argentina, live in new york
<blastron> slart: ...I'm using the default command-line on the server because I can't get SSH, how do I scroll up?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: it should not warn after
<haxit> prince_jammys: im originally from iran, live in canada
<CarlFK> sammyF: searching for that gave me graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat - but I also found libmagick9-dev - any idea which i want?
<haxit> prince_jammys: ottawa to be exact
<lubosz> hi, how do i change the login sound (drums)
<VSpike> ejer: thanks for that mplayer fix earlier, it worked perfectly... someone arrived at that moment so didn't have a chance to say thanks
<Slart> blastron: scroll up.. not sure you can do that.. you get that much text from that command?
<nickrud> gold44: everything is in the pool, the thing you were looking at is a pointer to particular packages in the pool
<icesword> good morning ,everyone
<AntiUSA> anybody know any really good Linux games?
<blastron> yeah
<ejer> np VSpike
<haxit> Hello, Can anyone direct me on how to change my ssh servers login message, i am using open ssh
<rhineheart_m> ejer: but I'm concern with the visitors of my site.. they will be warned for sure.. right?
<furious_gerbil> WhoaItsPhil: I didn't ask about the drivers, I was wondering if you had Xgl installed?
<blastron> slart: Yeah... I'm going to write it to a file and look in there.
<AntiUSA> specifically, what are good linux multiplayer games
<prince_jammys> lubosz: i think in preferences->sound and there's a submenu in there
<ozzloy> amarok says the sound device is busy.  how do i find out what's using the sound device?
<WhoaItsPhil> umm i'm not sure then? how do i check/
<prince_jammys> haxit: cool
<ejer> rhineheart_m: there is no free ssl cert that is installed on everyone's browser
<Slart> blastron: ok, try this then.. "sudo iptables -F" that should reset the rules.. then try that first command again
<gold44> danbhfive: nickrud  , i want to be able to just download that package.deb and save it to flash drive and install it on a offline machine
<CarlFK> sammyF: nm, this made the choice for me: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat/filelist
<ejer> that i know of rhineheart_m ;)
<haxit> prince_jammys: kk, ttyl, ill see if anyone can help me with my prblem
<lubosz> prince_jammys: thats just for the sound after the login, i want the drum sound before you type anything
<danbhfive> gold44: try here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<sammyF> CarlFK: cool :) would have thought the second
<nickrud> gold44: look into aptoncd and apt-zip , they help with that
<furious_gerbil> WhoaItsPhil: go into synaptic and search for Xgl, if it's not installed, install it ;)
<georgesimpson> hi there, I know that some graphics cards ( mine is SIS 760) is not really compatible with linux, would the Intel GMA X3100 be easy to use?
<rhineheart_m> ejer: okay.. so what's then the prupose of CACert if the browsers won't accept its digital certificate?
<WhoaItsPhil> k
<ejer> rhineheart_m: they will, you need to install it first, it is all on their wiki
<blastron> slart: Now I get a bunch of lines of Chain whatever with no references
<starpause> can anyone tell me how to install fonts on a xubunu machine?
<AntiUSA> what are good multiplayer games for linux?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAcert
<Slart> blastron: and some lines that say Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) ... or it says REJECT?
<gold44> danbhfive: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/a/abiword/abiword_2.4.6-2ubuntu2_i386.deb  package not found
<furious_gerbil> WhoaItsPhil: a warning though, since I installed xgl none of my opengl games work...
<ozzloy> why is evince using the sound device?
<reikalusikka> any german speakers here?:D
<blastron> slart: it says DROP for input, forward, and output.
<nickrud> gold44: the gimp package by itself isn't enough, there's at least gimp-data you'll need as well, and gimp-gnomevfs is useful.
<danbhfive> gold44: what?
<lubosz> reikalusikka: yes
<haxit> can anyone assist me with setting a custom welcome message for my openssh server?
<prettyricky> Does anyone know what codecs I need to play movies with VLC?
<Christin18> ejer: still there ?
<prince_jammys> lubosz: system->administration->login window and a submenu in there
<nickrud> gold44: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/abiword/
<ejer> Christina18: yep
<Slart> blastron: that means that all traffic is dropped... we want to change that.. "sudo iptables --policy INPUT ACCEPT"
<furious_gerbil> prettyricky: what formats?
<WhoaItsPhil> hmmm well i installed it but still no change...do i need to restart?
<Slart> blastron: "sudo iptables --policy FORWARD ACCEPT"
<furious_gerbil> WhoaItsPhil: restart x
<Slart> blastron: "sudo iptables --policy OUTPUT ACCEPT"
<bluefox83> prettyricky, you need the same codecs as all other players, libdvdread3
<WhoaItsPhil> k
<lubosz> prince_jammys: thx
<Slart> blastron: run all those three
<reiner> I need help. where are the C header files to compile?
<reiner> ubuntu gutsy
<WorkingOnWise> My laptop is a fairly high end model, but I don't think it really has 2 sound cards installed...so why does gnome volume control show both an HDA Nvidia and a Realtek ALC883?
<blastron> slart: Done.
<Starnestommy> reiner: I think /usr/include/
<Slart> WorkingOnWise: one might be for alsa, one for oss
<danbhfive> reiner: maybe you need to install build-essential?
<Slart> blastron: that should be it.. it should be wide open now
<rhineheart_m> ejer: ubuntu by default includes CACert already. Right?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: no i was wrong  - the blog has instructions how to install it
<blastron> slart: Hm, I'm still unable to contact it on telnet, ssh, or http.
<gold44> nickrud: i was reading http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  , so i just cut and paste url  to obtain http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/a/abiword/abiword_2.4.6-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<solexious> [q] Trying to config a program, i get: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<solexious> help!
<prettyricky> ok, do i just apt-get install libdvdread3
<gold44> nickrud: apt-zip is the solution then
<Starnestommy> solexious: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Slart> blastron: ok.. were you able to do that before you installed firestarter?
<prettyricky> formats are mp4
<nickrud> gold44: yes, it works really well with a thumbdrive
<solexious> ty
<WhoaItsPhil> hmm ok still no change...it says the same thing when i try to change the visual effects
<Christin18> can anyone please help me to connect my camera to my comp? F-spot sais "No camera detected" after I have connected and turned the cam on!
<blastron> slart: Yes, this problem only occurred very recently.
<WorkingOnWise> Slart: the Nvidia is ALSA, and the Realtek is OSS, but if the sound subsystem were the only diff, wouldnt it be the same device, or at least same make? afaik, Nvidia and Realtex dont share any components...
<NativeAngels> hey Starnestommy
<ejer> Christin18: i gave you a command to try
<cicero_b_> anyone know how to shut down xwindows (go into server mode)
<Slart> blastron: hmm.. can you pastebin the output from "sudo iptables -L"
<rhineheart_m> Is there a way that putty will only allow connection remotely with a verification file/script/whatever before it allow you to log-in?
<Slart> !paste | blastron
<ubotu> blastron: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reiner> again me: /usr/include is not correct
<sammyF> dmoerner: thanks a lot. It seems like it worked :)
<gold44> nickrud: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/abiword/ is for all versions of ubuntu? 7.08, 7.10?
<reiner> I need to know where are the correct C header files for the running kernel
<dmoerner> sammyF, excellent
<ejer> rhineheart_m: that is done on server side
<Christin18> ejer: think I missed it, had some net issues, can you repeat it ?
<Slart> cicero_b_: ctrl+alt+f1, log in .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ejer> rhineheart_m: you disable password logins
<blastron> slart: One moment, I'll see what I can do about that.
<cicero_b_> Slart: thanks -- i'll try it
<nickrud> gold44: yup. That's why you want to use apt tools, it figures out all at stuff for you
<ejer> ok, Christina18 in the terminal window try typing 'sudo gpasswd -a yourusername plugdev' with no quotes and replace yourusername with well... your user name :)
<sammyF> dmoerner: of course, I'll only know for sure next time I reboot ... and I'm postponing that ;)
<rhineheart_m> ejer: how would it be accomplished?
<icesword> gold44, that sort of thing you can only connect to it with apt-get
<prince_jammys> ejer :)
<Slart> cicero_b_: if you reboot, x will still start.. but until then, it's shut down
<WhoaItsPhil> i've done everything in th eofficial ubuntu guide and made sure that Xgl is installed but still cannot get Compiz to work...when i try to change the visual effects from none to normal or extra is says "The Composite extension is not available"
<Christin18> ejer: oh, I didn't miss that. I have typed that command
<gold44> nickrud:  icesword thx
<ejer> Christin18: unplug cam, reboot, login, then replug cam
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: try typing   compiz   in a terminal, you'll get better error messages maybe
<ejer> rhineheart_m: you comment out the usepasswordauth in sshd_config
<reiner> can someone help? need to know where the C header files are
<Christin18> ejer: ok, brb
<reiner> during installation I have been aske
<reiner> d
<ejer> or set it to no actually i think
<Slart> reiner: c header files for what? I've got some here for my tetris game.. you want those? =)
<blastron> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56804/
<prettyricky> is there a codec pack? I have been using bittorrent movies and they dont play with VLC?
<ejer> rhineheart_m: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/530
<rhineheart_m> ejer: after which how would I access the server then with putty?
<reiner> kernel source C header files
<nickrud> reiner: did you install build-essential , that gets you the basic c headers
<Slart> reiner: hmm.. hang on.. you've got them installed?
<sammyF> dmoerner: scrap that. just installed something randomly from synaptic and had no errors, so it really worked
<nickrud> reiner: in that case,   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<icesword> prettyricky, you mean you can watch it while download ,not sure
 * sammyF does the "happy ubuntu user dance"
<WhoaItsPhil> nickrud, it's quite long, can i copy/paste it to you in a pm?
<speeddemon8803> haha sammy, glad your happy :)
<cicero_b_> Slart: this is odd -- when i it ^+alt+f1, it seems i lost the keyboard
<reiner> slart: did not install build-esseential
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: better is putting it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , if I don't recognize the error someone else might
<prettyricky> No watch it after it has downloaded.
<nouMenon> I'm trying to delete deluge using the command [sudo apt-get remove deluge] even though I can start the program with the name "deluge" it keeps telling me the package is not found when I go to delete it. I tried "Deluge" as well. Any suggestions?
<icesword> cicero_b_, what ?lost what?
<two_bits> is there anyway i can check which boot parameters that I used for the current session?
<Starnestommy> two_bits: I think cat /proc/cmdline
<cicero_b_> my keyboard types gibberish
<cicero_b_> or nothing at all
<sammyF> two_bits: do you mean the grub params?
<two_bits> yeah
<sammyF> two_bits: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<two_bits> thanks, that did it
<WhoaItsPhil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56805/
<Slart> reiner: mine are in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<WhoaItsPhil> i notice it still says Xgl is not present...i coulda swore i just installed it
<ps3noob> Hi.How do i disable online repositories from command line and install packages only from cd?
<Slart> cicero_b_: huh? you've got some fancy wireless keyboard?
<cicero_b_> no -- old school dell (like 10 years old)
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: what video card are you using?
<speeddemon8803> !repositories > speeddemon8803
<WhoaItsPhil> ATI radeon 9800 pro
<cicero_b_> hooked into kvm with four boxes on it
<der|kunstler> how can I disable compositing from X ?
<two_bits> i have another question: i've heard using irqfixup can cause serious performance problems... is this true?
<Slart> blastron: hmm.. that looks ok.. wonder what else could be wrong
<ejer> cicero_b_: try manually setting your keyboard layout
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: did you install the restricted ati driver, system->admin->restricted manager ?
<prettyricky> is there a codec pack? I have been using downloading bittorrent movies and they dont play with VLC?
<WhoaItsPhil> yes
<mIKEjONES> can someone tell me why ubuntu's xchat packages don't have channel and private messaging enabled?
<Slart> cicero_b_: shouldn't be a problem then... nothing works? caps-lock light?
<mIKEjONES> my channel/private message tabs don't change color to red when I get messages
<blastron> slart: If it helps clarify the problem, also very recently I've been getting system crashes every two or three days.
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: then what I'd do is uninstall xserver-xgl , log out and back in, and then run  fglrxinfo , make sure I was using the ati 8.37.6 driver (the one that comes with ubuntu)
<Slart> mIKEjONES: private messaging disabled? are you really really sure?
<Christina18> ejer: Hi, now I have rebooted the com and replugged the camera. But seems nothing has happened
<der|kunstler> how can I disable Compositing from X in 7.10 ?
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | prettyricky: i think you want this
<ubotu> prettyricky: i think you want this: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ejer> i am stuck then Christina18
<WhoaItsPhil> k brb
<mIKEjONES> Slart, even then, if I'm not looking at a channel and someone says something in that channel X-chat should change the color of that tab to red
<Christina18> ejer: ok, thnx anyway :(
<blastron> slart: I usually don't keep a keyboard or monitor attached to the computer, so I'm not sure if it was an actual kernel panic, but it has necessitated hard resets each time.
<ejer> i would do it in hard drive mode, that should always work
<Slart> mIKEjONES: might be some setting... I don't use xchat myself.. still using xchat-gnome
<Odd-rationale> what is the kernel line for grub for booting ubuntu on sda3?
<prettyricky> prince_jammys----> thank you!
<AutoMatriX> ejer, thank you so much, problem is solved
<ejer> Christina18: you could try booting from the ubuntu livecd and see if it works... then you would know it is a problem with your config somewhere... but it is hard to troubleshoot
<prince_jammys> ejer: could this help tje camera problem? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2006-May/014837.html
<weeder> im having a problem compiling a piece of software for ubuntu
<Slart> blastron: can you ping the machine?
<ejer> prince_jammys: yes, but launchpad is down so I can't see resolution
<Christina18> ejer: I have tried on two different computers
<weeder> when i ./configure it goes well for a while and the i get configure: error: Package requirements (sqlite3 >= 3.2)
<Christina18> ejer: both using same OS
<weeder> ive got sqlite 3.4 installed
<ejer> prince_jammys: modprobing ehci_hcd is in the bug report, had her do that
<blastron> slart: Nope.
<prince_jammys> ejer: ah
<ejer> Christina18: and you have def tried hard drive mode?
<soulburner> got everything working on my system now
<soulburner> very happy about this
<Slart> blastron: can you ping 127.0.0.1 from the machine?
<ejer> Christina18: ie: unplug cam, set it to hard drive mode, then replug
<blastron> slart: Yes, I can.
<Slart> blastron: is the network setup properly? ifconfig shows some kind of ip etc
<blastron> Ooh, and I killed the ping exactly 10 seconds in.
<ps3noob> is there a replacement for the ll command?
<Slart> ps3noob: ls -l I think (lower case L)
<adamb> Anyone know of a decent cmd line tool to load a remote http site and record load time?
<nickrud> ps3noob: ls -l
<blastron> slart: I have a static IP set up, and it's showing up
<ejer> adamb: curl ?
<prince_jammys> i was gonna say "or" lol
<ps3noob> Thanks. How do i disable online repositories from command line and install packages only from cd?
<prince_jammys> ll || ls -l
<weeder> so im trying to compile fuppes and i do ./ configure a load of times and am asked to install different packages which is fine but im now on configure: error: Package requirements (sqlite3 >= 3.2) yet i have swlite 3.4 installed anyone can help me?
<killown> hey I have downloadl new desklets and I want install it on gdesklets anyone can help me?
<ejer> ps3noob: comment out the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> weeder: try installing libsqlite3-dev
<Christina18> ejer: have tried both camera and disc mode
<blastron> slart: Although there are 80000 errors in RX packets since I rebooted the system a half-hour ago.
<jeffMASTERflex> weeder: you usually need the dev packages
<solexious> [q]On ./config i get this at the end "The popt library used for parsing command line options" how do i check i have this?
<ejer> Christina18: disk mode should work, but you have to do it in the order i said
<CarlFK> is there a command line utill that will switch a laptops display to the external vga port?
<Slart> blastron: got little kids running around pouring porridge into your network outlets? =)
<weeder> thanks jessmaster it worked
 * nickrud thinks Slart has an evil mind
<blastron> slart: Got my college's IT staff, that might be close enough :P
<egc> is there an easy way to add all the SomaFM stations to rhythmbox?
<speeddemon8803> blastron, i WAS my colleges IT staff....was the only one..and i was a STUDENT!
<speeddemon8803> heh, explain that one :P
<blastron> slart: and I just checked the cables, they're all fine.
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: a cut rate school <ducks>
<speeddemon8803> nickrud, no kiddin :/
<Slart> blastron: hehe.. one more command to try.. "sudo iptables -X" should delete those extra chains
<Slart> blastron: after that.. well.. I'm out of ideas
<AntiUSA> how do I permenanty change that software a file type gets opened with?
<Slart> AntiUSA: right-click.. properties.. "open with"
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Plight> I'm trying to send e-mail with evolution using 'sendmail' and I get this error "Error while performing operation.
<Plight> Could not execute /usr/sbin/sendmail: mail not sent."
<blastron> slart: Well, it's still not working. Thanks anyway for your help, I'll keep plugging away on it.
<weeder> ok so it compiled but i get   audio transcoding disabled
<weeder>   video transcoding (experimental)
<weeder>   ffmpeg     : disabled
<AndrewB> Plight: try it as root or using sudo
<weeder> i need transcoding
<Slart> blastron: so.. no network traffic in.. no traffic out.. I'm starting to think you have other problems than the firewall
<CarlFK> weeder: you mean transcode ?
<WhiteNerd> How well are Ubuntu Wi-fi drivers?
<dmoerner> WhiteNerd, for what
<Plight> i was using the graphical interface i don't know how to use evolution in CLI
<blastron> slart: Oh, I can get network traffic out, I loaded up a couple of pages via lynx as soon as I got it to reboot.
<speeddemon8803> whitenerd, as good as the people who make them :)
<jeffMASTERflex> Plight: also, make sure you have sendmail installed. it's not installed by default
<CVD-PR> me fui
<Plight> oh
<weeder> say if it was encoded in mov and the player only worked with divx or somthing, it would encode it as it streams to the player
<Plight> what's the package name?
<AndrewB> sendmail iirc
<WhiteNerd> dmoerner: For wireless network connections. Like laptops and all
<jeffMASTERflex> Plight: sudo apt-get install sendmail
<dmoerner> WhiteNerd, it all depends on the chip you have
<CarlFK> WhiteNerd:  thats kinda vauge.  it is like asking "how are cars"
<weeder> aha i think its after i get to ./configure --enable-video-transcoding
<CarlFK> or something.
<AntiUSA> slart, that is temporary isn't it?
<CarlFK> weeder: what are you trying to build?
<WhiteNerd> CarlFK: Sorry I'm looking for a general/overall thought, since at the moment the laptop is't with me
<Slart> AntiUSA: isn't there some kind of "always open with this app"-checkbox
<norml_advocate> what is the best program to make a partition for media???
<weeder> fuppes DLNA server
<AntiUSA> oh, maybe I missed that
<norml_advocate> what is the best program to make a partition for media???
<AntiUSA> lemme look
<CarlFK> WhiteNerd: "they are fine"
<AndrewB> norml_advocate: gparted
<haxit> norml_advocate: gparted
<solexious> [Q]   On ./config i get this at the end "The popt library used for parsing command line options" how do i check i have this?
<norml_advocate> how do you use gparted?
<norml_advocate> how do you open it?
<prince_jammys> !gparted | norml_advocate: get the live cd
<ubotu> norml_advocate: get the live cd: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<HaXiT> norml_advocate: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<CarlFK> WhiteNerd: pertty much, the ones that exist, work.
<HaXiT> oops
<HaXiT> ubotu: sry :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sry :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AntiUSA> no there's not
<prince_jammys> hah
<AntiUSA> no such check box
<HaXiT> lol@ubotu
<HaXiT> funny
<HaXiT> :P
<TheZealot> Does anyone know where to get linux or ubuntu decals that I can put on my car?
<HaXiT> i love bots
<WhiteNerd> Oh, thanks. The way you say that there isn't many drivers.
<AndrewB> TheZealot: cafepress maybe?
<speeddemon8803> !shipit TheZealot: They come with the shipit-cd's that you order from the website :)
<Slart> blastron: ok.. just to make sure.. try these too.. "sudo iptables -L -t mangle" and "sudo iptables -L -t nat", they should all be empty with ACCEPT as policy
<TheZealot> cafepress doesn't seem to have ones on clear decal material, it's all white sticker material
<zozobra> is powernowd installed by default with the ubuntu-desktop package?
<CarlFK> WhiteNerd: I have about 20 wifi nics.  only 2 don't work
<WhiteNerd> Thanks for all the help
<blastron> slart: Yep, they're all showing ACCEPT.
<monkeyBox> Hi all. I have a Dell Inspiron 1520,  and it seems like when my laptop is plugged in, the laptop fan seems to fluctuate alot between high and low speed.  ie, one second it's high, next second it's low, then high, etc...   Any idea what might be causing this?
<speeddemon8803> !shipit > TheZealot ....they come with the live cd's you order from there :)
<norml_advocate> when I type "gparted" it says only the root may run it.  how do I get into root
<norml_advocate> ?
<CarlFK> WhiteNerd:  and most of them are hand me down crap
<Slart> blastron: bah
<speeddemon8803> sudo gparted
<Slart> !sudo | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: sudo, but get the live cd
<blastron> slart: I think I'm going to try and back everything up one more time, then reinstall. I needed to change the partition sizes on my RAID array anyway :P
<WhiteNerd> Well thanks, for your help anyways :)
<Slart> blastron: hehe.. nice to be able to give you a reason to do that =)
<speeddemon8803> If you try doing anything to your hard drive without the live cd, you risk serverely screwing up your hard drive...my warning to you.
<weeder> is it always so busy here :p
<blastron> slart: Thanks again for all your help!
<Slart> weeder: almost always
<persian_x> hp laptop pavilion booting on LIVE CD but screen stays black right before going to ubuntu desktop... PLEASE HELP!
<nn64> hi im making http://linuxmain.net I'm wondering if anyone is intrested in using it and helping make it grow. Please check it out. Thanks all;
<Slart> blastron: you're welcome
<norml_advocate> it wont let me partition anything!
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: g e t t h e l i v e c d
<Plight> sweet, it worked, thank you very much, i would have just used google but the server i was sending to was having dns issues and not showing up so i had to add the server to hosts and send it through my computer
<xxBasYxx> hi, where can i found list of profesional sound cards supported by ubuntu?
<weeder> this is annoying me
<speeddemon8803> !livecd | normal_advocate
<ubotu> normal_advocate: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<norml_advocate> prince_jammys  i am about to reinstall ubuntu and am just trying to save my music.
<norml_advocate> what is a live cd?
<persian_x> hp laptop pavilion booting on LIVE CD but screen stays black right before going to ubuntu desktop... PLEASE HELP!
<weeder> why wont it just compile with transcoding
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: a cd that you boot into so you can mess with partitions without them being mounted
<speeddemon8803> norml_advocate please see ubotu's information :)
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: be careful
<norml_advocate> Prince_jammys i just want to make a 40 gig partition and save my media
<norml_advocate> quick
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: ok, get the live cd
<TheZealot> I want a car decal that says 'Linux Ownz Ur Face!'
<LukeLC> chick magnet
<AntiUSA> got it, thanks ubotu
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: it's not quick, usually
<WhiteNerd> LOL nice bumper sticker
<reikalusikka> what do you think of dell's offer, a dell laptop+ubuntu 450euros
<CarlFK> danbhfive: check this: man sudo Note that this runs the commands in a sub-shell to make the cd and file  redirection work.   $ sudo sh -c "cd /home ; du -s * | sort -rn > USAGE"
<Kalamansi> hello how to download all the updates of ubuntu 7.10 desktop? thanks
<persian_x> hp laptop pavilion booting on LIVE CD but screen stays black right before going to ubuntu desktop... PLEASE HELP!
<speeddemon8803> !update-manager > kalamansi
<dmoerner> Kalamansi, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<dmoerner> Kalamansi, the downloaded .debs will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<tdawgedogg> what's the best usenet client for ubuntu?
<persian_x> can someone help me install ubuntu ? I'm  new to Linux and sicked & tired of Vista!!
<tdawgedogg> also torrent client? azerous?
<tdawgedogg> i should not say best but most popualr
<Rowanaki> I like Azureus, but some folks use Transmission
<icesword> !install >persian_x
<speeddemon8803> !install > persian_x
<icesword> huh
<prince_jammys> hah
<norml_advocate> prince_jammys is this the easiest way to make a partition?
<prince_jammys> i was doing it also
<Kalamansi> dmoerner : I have some updates of ubuntu desktop 7.10 in the cd. I tried to copy all the debs in the cd. but It cannot paste it in the /var/cache/apt/archives =/ tried it many times. still when you ctrl+V it won't work even manually copy it....
<nodar> join #ubuntu-fr
<tdawgedogg> oh snap transmission is for osx to i like that prog
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: yes, but you cant just casually and quickly do this. if you're in a hurry, i recommend you wait
<tdawgedogg> how about usenet?
<Rowanaki> Also, any idea why when I change the xorg.conf file that even after rebooting the settings don't seem to have done anything...?
<norml_advocate> im in a hurry to get it done, but i have the time
<faileas> tdawgedogg: there's a transmission build for ubutu too i think
<norml_advocate> why cant i just run it from my computer?  besides the fact that its not working.
<Rowanaki> Hi geek :P
<AntiUSA> when is the next ubuntu release?
<reikalusikka> Rowanaki: have you made the changes as root? and there's no"#" in start of the command?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: go to the above link, download and burn the live cd and read a bit about it to learn how it's done
<Rowanaki> reikalusikka: Yup. All changes were done as root, saved, logged out of user, rebooted
<norml_advocate> i am downloading the cd. but i already have it on my computer
<norml_advocate> why cant i just run it on my computer?
<Rowanaki> I want to use the synaptic touchpad driver, but I don't think it's letting me
<Rowanaki> The default xorg.conf file from Hardy (and Gutsy) is veeeeeery bare bones
<reikalusikka> Rowanaki: well, I'm just a noob, can't help you :(
<CVD-PR> GTK+ 2.0 development files in synaptic?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: because you cant repartition the drive that is currently mounted
<norml_advocate> but i can with the live cd?
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: yes
<norml_advocate> prince_jammys interesting
<Rowanaki> The live CD has GParted.. which is a nice repartitioning tool
<tdawgedogg> sorry for keep asking this i need a ubuntu usenet client
<tdawgedogg> lol
<norml_advocate> prince_jammys you smart me like you ug
<prince_jammys> norml_advocate: ?
<CVD-PR> ?
<CVD-PR> GTK+ 2.0 development files in synaptic?
<josspyker> norml_advocate: try pan
<spanglesontoast> has anyone used jhalfs ?
<tdawgedogg> gmail
<tdawgedogg> oops
<weeder> root@shine:~/fuppes/ffmpeg# ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-gpl --enable-pp \
<weeder> > --enable-pthreads --enable-liba52 --enable-libdc1394 \
<weeder> > --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libgsm \
<weeder> > --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libogg --enable-libtheora \
<weeder> > --enable-libvorbis --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid \
<weeder> > --disable-debug
<FloodBot2> weeder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thechris> anyway to get a microphone to work?
<Rowanaki> Trying to get ndiswrapper to behave is another story....
<norml_advocate> josspyker what is pan?
<weeder> the above error
<weeder> wtf?
<thechris> weeder: pastebin
<kidem> hey i went to install ubuntu on ym new system and it would get to splash screen and make beeping noises and then rebooted any ideas?
<josspyker> norml_advocate: a reader for usenet
<norml_advocate> josspyker i dont know what a reader or usenet is
<solexious> [Q]   On ./config i get this at the end "The popt library used for parsing command line options" how do i check i have this?
<iter> tdawgedogg: hellanzb is good...
<tdawgedogg> iter: ok thanks a lot ill give it a try
<ps3noob> how do i lock /var/lib/dpkg?
<iter> tdawgedogg: if all you want is to leech nzbs
<Slart> tdawgedogg: I think this was meant for you, <josspyker> norml_advocate: try pan
<tdawgedogg> how about a par repairer?
<thechris> so, anyone know how to record sound
<thechris> or how to get a microphone working/
<dman> ps3noob: use sudo
<icesword> ps3noob, maybe sudo do that
<Grim76> tdawgedogg, You might also look at nzbperl
<iter> tdawgedogg: hellanzb does it all up to unrar if you want
<dman> !sudo | ps3noob
<ubotu> ps3noob: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Grim76> CLI nzb downloader
<thechris> in Audacity, OSS = nothing, ALSA = "check device or sample rate"
<iter> tdawgedogg: leech, repair, unrar
<kidem> Amy ideas???
<xeee> faq
<icesword> !install > kidem
<ahorriblemess> hello everyone
<thechris> so, alsa experts around?
<ahorriblemess> Does anyone use Anjunta?
<two_bits> thechris: what's the problem?
<thechris> two_bits: I can't record using a mic
<two_bits> thechris: what version are you using
<tdawgedogg> does anyone know of any other essential applications of ubuntu...i just installed a bit ago and im on fast internet for another hour
<Grim76> tdawgedogg, depends on what you are intending to do.
<thechris> two_bits: not sure what version you are looking for.  audacity 1.3.4
<tdawgedogg> im a nerd...throw some stuff at me
<two_bits> thechris: i mean the version of alsa
<two_bits> thechris: the one that comes with gutsy gibbon is 1.0.14
<prince_jammys> tdawgedogg: kivio
<thechris> two_bits: 1.0.14
<reikalusikka> tdawgedogg: xmms for music, irssi for irc, rtorrent for torrents
<Dodecagon-M> Hi all, just a quick notice: There's free cake and cookies in ##scifi . That's all.
<reikalusikka> vlc for videos
<reikalusikka> lol
<prince_jammys> those aint nerdy enough
<two_bits> thechris: okay, I am going to recommend that you upgrade to 1.0.16 and see if the problems go away.
<ahorriblemess> I'm using Anjuntu, I wrote a program in C++ by following directions from "C++ For Dummies," I don't know how to execute it and run it now, there's no option and I've been searching for a while. Could it be a plugin?
<tdawgedogg> lol!
<acee1237> how do i force 10mb full duplex on wired network?
<thechris> two_bits: hmm, it may just be audacity.  i can't playback sound from audacity
<IndyGunFreak> thechris: what problem are you having?
<Scunizi> OpenOffice.org channel is dead and non responsive .. Anyone here well versed in Oo spreadsheet and "Goal Seek"?
<thechris> any other sound recorders?
<tdawgedogg> doesnt everyone use amarok for music?
<thechris> IndyGunFreak: cannot record or playback sound
<sdsheeks> evening all
<ahorriblemess> tdawgedogg: I do, I love Amarok
<prince_jammys> kpeople do
<IndyGunFreak> tdawgedogg: probably very few people ehre use amarok, as its a KDE program
<IndyGunFreak> thechris: no sound on anything?..
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: arvauspeli.cpp -Wall -g -o arvauspeli
<IndyGunFreak> do you get a startup tone when ubujntus tarts?
<tdawgedogg> what kde?
<prince_jammys> i'm a kperson
<tdawgedogg> lol
<reikalusikka> and then ./yourprogram
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: what is that? Should I replace "arvauspeli.cpp" with my program name?
<IndyGunFreak> i think KDE ksucks
<ahorriblemess> ohhh
<prince_jammys> its what i use on my komputer
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: yeah, that's my own program :D
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: awesome thanks, what does that do exactly if you don't my me asking?
<reikalusikka> it compiles it
<thechris> IndyGunFreak: i have sound, just not in audacity
<reikalusikka> then just ./yourprogram
<IndyGunFreak> thechris: what are you trying to play in audacity?.. mp3, or what
<thechris> but i'm trying to test out a microphone, so i need something that can record
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: so I copy exactly what you wrote, then do ./myprogram ?
<Rowanaki> So how do I get Xorg to actually use the changes I made in its configuration file after saving as root and rebooting?
<thechris> IndyGunFreak: "sine wave", generated from audacity, and really, i want to record
<reikalusikka> yeah and replace arvauspeli.cpp with yourprogram.cpp and arvauspeli with yourprogram
<Rowanaki> I mean, I want to turn off the tap on click of my tuochpad...
<IndyGunFreak> thechris: now i'm not sure on mic.... some chipsets have very spotty record support
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: got it, thanks!
<Rowanaki> touchpad*
<reikalusikka> be sure to be in the folder of your .cpp
<acee1237> where is the file to configure your network devices duplexing transfer speed etc?
<Rowanaki> I use qsynaptics and stuff and it says an option I set doesn't exist.. even though it does
<tdawgedogg> sorry im a n00b whats kde?
<prince_jammys> tdawgedogg: another desktop manager, like gnome
<prince_jammys> !kde | tdawgedogg
<ubotu> tdawgedogg: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<tdawgedogg> so if im using gutsy im using kde which sucks?
<jeffMASTERflex> i think different DE's are a tough thing to grasp at first for the noobs. they usually can't believe that you can switch and use an entirely different interface
<prince_jammys> tdawgedogg: no. you are probably using gnome. and whether kde sucks or not is a matter of opinion
<rhineheart_m> how to remove user in ubuntu gutsy?
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: gutsy comes in gnome and ide flavors. ubuntu and kubuntu, respectively
<reikalusikka> If I chande to KDE, will some programs stop to function?
<tdawgedogg> jeffmasterflex: I understand the concept but this is my first dayt with linux lol
<insert_> aeww
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: no
<Grim76> tdawgedogg, KDE, Gnome, XFCE Windows manangers are a preference....find which one works for you.
<prince_jammys> tdawgedogg: reikalusikka: you dont even have to change. you can have both
<sdsheeks> I really have to commend the ubuntu folks.
<reikalusikka> so I heard KDE is more powerfull and just simply better than gnome, are there any things I should be aware of before changing?
<reikalusikka> prince_jammys: oh ok
<reikalusikka> how can I choose between them?
<sdsheeks> I've been using Linux in some for since 96 and I can say it has come a very long way.
<tdawgedogg> how do i switch between different desktop environments
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: you choose your session when you log in
<sdsheeks> I have now fully replaced my OS with Ubuntu and couldn't be happier.
<reikalusikka> ok
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: I just did that, it said "bash: conversation.cpp: command not found"
<pfn> holy nick-list batman!
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: conversation.cpp is the program
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: I think you have to download some library
<pfn> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<pfn> ^^ wtf does this mean?  it's ambiguous
<tdawgedogg> when i log in....so if i click the logg off i will have options for different environements or do i have to download htem
<tdawgedogg> them
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: man... ok haha.
<pfn> does the desktop cd that I need to check for not include the live cd?
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: let me check :D
<pfn> or does the default download not include the livecd?
<credible> pfn: the desktop cd is the livecd
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: tdawgedogg:  if you get both, your menus will have many applications, and you'll probably want to edit them.  then you'll have a separate menu for gnome and one for kde.  other than that, everything should work normally
<credible> the "alternate" cd is a traditional installer
<pfn> that message needs to be clearer, thanks
<pfn> eh?
<jeffMASTERflex> pfn: the regular install disk is the livecd. the alternate disc has a text based installer only.
<pfn> so it's the "desktop cd" and the "alternate desktop cd" the "alternate desktop cd" does not have the live cd?
<pfn> ok, thanks
<tdawgedogg> you know how in OSX how when ur in a program all the file edit view and shit goes to the top bar
<jeffMASTERflex> pfn: correct
<pfn> I just need a VM I can shell into to test a few things
<tdawgedogg> is there any way i can get that with ubuntu
 * pfn needs a livecd
<sdsheeks> pfn: for install?
<jeffMASTERflex> pfn: then download the regular desktop disc
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: type 'sudo apt-get install g++'
<pfn> jeffMASTERflex, yeah, doing that... the checkbox was a little ambiguous, making sure I got the right thing
<lakcaj> tdawgedogg, I really don't think so
<reikalusikka> it should install the right libraries
<pfn> thanks
<tdawgedogg> also the top and bottom bars just look kinda plain...
<pfn> sdsheeks, no, for booting a VM and testing some pam stuff
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: ok, thanks a lot for finding that out. I was looking on the anjuta site and I read something about g++ but there was a list... I got a little confused I guess. Thank you though
<tdawgedogg> besides compiz fusion what graphical tools can u use to snaz up ubuntu
<sdsheeks> pfn: just download the regular desktop install iso then.  It is bootable and goes into the gui.
<tdawgedogg> can I install something similar to the leopard dock
<pfn> sdsheeks, yeah, already doing that, just wanted to make sure I was getting the right disk, the message, as I've stated, is ambiguous
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: or you can go to synaptic packet manager and install from there
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: if you want to customize check out www.gnome-look.org
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: I already have it
<tdawgedogg> woot thanks
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: well then go to synaptic package manager
<sdsheeks> pfn: Understand.  Yes I would think you have the right CD.  In the GUI it should have some installed apps such as firefox.
<hwilde> can I use wine to simulate ie for those stinking webforms that wont work in firefox ?
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: and search for 'g++'
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: also, appearance settings you can find in System/Preferences/Appearance
<TheZealot> Anyone know a good battery power monitor package?
<pfn> sdsheeks, thanks, all I really need is an xterm  :)
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: wait, is the command simply "$program.cpp -Wall -g -o program name" ?
<sdsheeks> pfn: grab the server edition then
<reikalusikka> ahorriblemess: yeah
 * pfn downloads it as well, just in case
<sdsheeks> pfn: lighter weight and keeps you in the terminal
<sdsheeks> pfn: or you could download an already created vmware image
<ahorriblemess> reikalusikka: ok i wanted to make sure I had it right. I'm going to be afk for a bit, thanks for the help so far I appreciate it
<reikalusikka> if nothing seems to happen it compiled it
<reikalusikka> :D
<reikalusikka> np
<pfn> sdsheeks, I'm sure a livecd will be smaller than an existing vm image
<tdawgedogg> anyone know how i can install a leopard dock
<pfn> thanks for the help
<tdawgedogg> sorry i have crazy questions 2nite
<jeffMASTERflex> !vant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sdsheeks> pfn: server edition of a vmware image is 188mb
<pfn> sdsheeks, link?  :)
<hwilde> tdawgedogg, just google it you'll find it
<sdsheeks> pfn: hold
<josspyker> hwilde: yep
<tdawgedogg> i saw it but the instructions were hard
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: avant window navigator
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: what do you mean? you can install in synaptic
<tdawgedogg> i want a dock that can be downloaded in the package download manager so i dont have to compile it or something
<hwilde> !synaptic | tdawgedogg
<ubotu> tdawgedogg: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mikebot> Is it possible to have as my screensaver just an animated gif?
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: i suggest you take a look around and get used to using ubuntu before trying to make any radical changes.
<prince_jammys> that is a very good suggestion
<Lifeisfunny> newb here ... I have some mount point issues for a couple usb disks.  I thought I could designate their mount point but I get a warning box when I use the gpanel applet to mount and it doesn't mount so I look under Details and it says:   mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<sdsheeks> pfn: I can say that this link has a good working copy.  I have several vmware images with it running.
<hwilde> jeffMASTERflex, some ppl just want it to look cool...
<sdsheeks> pfn: http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/#ubuntu7.10
<tdawgedogg> there is no avant in the package download manager
<prince_jammys> especially when you download stuff from outside the repos
<pfn> sdsheeks, handy, thanks
<sdsheeks> pfn: my pleasure
<jimlay_> I hate to ask this but does anyone have a glx on a newer nvidia card working with amd64 in gutsy?
<jeffMASTERflex> hwilde: that's the problem... they get frustrated, don't take the time to learn, then go back to windows cuz windows blinds is AWESOME!!11
<pfn> I don't think we can use bittorrent at work... bummer
 * pfn tries the slow web dl
<faileas> lol
<faileas> pfn: wget tends impressive speeds ;p
<hwilde> jeffMASTERflex, some ppl all they want to do is customize the gui.  if ubuntu wants to win the mainstream they have to make it easy to just click and say wow
<tdawgedogg> i have an amd 64 and a nvidia 7600 gt and gutsy and its working fine
<pfn> faileas, that depends on a number of factors
<IndyGunFreak> tdawgedogg: you can download hte .deb files for avant from getdeb.net
<josspyker> hwilde: ubuntu is eay
<pfn> faileas, e.g. with a host that only has a 512kbps link, you aren't going to get impressive speeds
<DZEJMS007> HELP NEEDED
<pfn> especially with a large geographical gap
<faileas> pfn: getting 250 kbps at the moment, on a fedora ISO (for vmware) on a shared 1 mbos cable link
<tdawgedogg> compiz fusion is epic okay....hay anyone know that fire minimize effect for compiz....i dont see it on my plugins
<hwilde> josspyker, yeah that's why there are so many ppl in here asking for help
<pfn> faileas, I downloaded the ubuntu cd @ 1200KB/s
<abshiffl> I have a huge library of a variety of file type music.  If anyone has some time to talk about a good approach to cleaning it all up I'd appreciate it
<sdsheeks> pfn: torrent was around 1500kbps for me.
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: install the compiz plugins
<josspyker> hwilde: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-internet-explorer-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<nitro> anyone experienced problems with gutsy on Gateway AMD 64 ?
<faileas> pfn: o0
<pfn> sdsheeks, precisely, torrent is way faster
<hwilde> josspyker, oooo
<hw00djohn> hey, can someone help me in setting up my HP VGA webcam?
<jeffMASTERflex> !synaptic | tdawgedogg
<ubotu> tdawgedogg: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sdsheeks> nitro: i use gutsy amd 64 on an HP..no issues
<tdawgedogg> jeffMasterflex:i think i have some installed
<prettyricky> what are you guys using for such great download speeds>>
<pfn> actually, this .co.uk site is reasonably fast, getting 1200KB/s even though on opposite side of the world
<jeffMASTERflex> tdawgedogg: there are more
<Jewsus_> Can someone help me determine why my computer goes so slow sometimes? Is there a way to figure out what exactly is making it slow at a specific time?
<geekahedron> how can i change my options so my cd drive mounts with "unhide"
<pfn> prettyricky, I'm pretty sure a t3 or or oc3 or whatever at work
<sdsheeks> prettyricky: cable modem, but i pay for the fastest tier of speeds
<faileas> 1200 kbps = insane ;p
<riddlebox> is I want something to start at boot, where would I put it?
<tdawgedogg> jeffmasterflex: where do i get more plugins?
<DZEJMS007> PRICA NEKO
<pfn> faileas, KB/s, not kbps  :p
<jeffMASTERflex> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<iter> 1200K is what I get @ home
<faileas> ahh
<pfn> I get 600KB/s at home...
<iter> 10MiB @ work :):)
<faileas> i'm averaging 250 k/s ;p
<prettyricky> oh thought you guys did something else to speed it up! I get a whopping 50kb's
<DZEJMS007> JE ME KO RAZUMIJE
<sdsheeks> prettyricky: ouchy
<LjL> !english | DZEJMS007
<ubotu> DZEJMS007: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pfn> prettyricky, either get your bandwidth from work, or a fat line at home
<prettyricky> yeah>>> : (
<faileas> or school
 * pfn gets 6mbps dsl at home...
<mbrush> anyone know of an online database of xorg.conf files and associated monitors and vid cards?
<sdsheeks> prettyricky: my cable provider sells tiers for their internet services.
<pfn> school tends to be slower than companies now, it seems
<faileas> universities have fat pipe ;p
<prettyricky> fat line huh..
<reikalusikka> does compiz require CPU or GPU or perhaps both?
<reikalusikka> does a integrated GPU x3100 run all compiz candy?
 * thechris is an idiot
<jeffMASTERflex> reikalusikka: it uses GL for rendering, so it needs a video card with supported 3d GL drivers
<jmdc> mbrush: I don't think such a database exists; do you need help configuring X?
<credible> reikalusikka: it's blacklisted because video playback is broken, but everything else works if you unblacklist it
<LjL> !pm | DZEJMS007
<ubotu> DZEJMS007: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<thechris> had to hack up a cable to get the mic plugged in.  ended up plugging in the earphone
<faileas> reikalusikka: not sure about all, but it'll work, i got it partially running on a 95x card ;p
<LjL> DZEJMS007: start by turning your caps lock off please
<mbrush> jmdc: i do ... I've tried everything google has to offer
<mbrush> I can't get 1680x1050 no matter what i try
 * sdsheeks hides
<mbrush> it keeps stretching past the edges of the screen
<Sublimation> Does anyone know of a good approach to cleaning up tags for a music libary, organizing the folders, and converting to ogg?
<reikalusikka> thanks for the answers, I'm going to buy a laptop with x3100 and just wondering if I can run all the candy <3
<jmdc> mbrush: well, you're in the right place to ask for help :-)
<sdsheeks> I feel so depressed.  I have my system setup perfectly and no open issues...oh what to do!!!
<StrangeCharm> hey, on a fujitsu p7230, i'm having some problems with hibernation - when i tell it to hibernate, the screen goes black, then to a blinking cursor, then off, then on, then to the locked screen. is there some way i should be fixing this?
<prince_jammys> break something
<mbrush> jmdc: unfortunately i think it may be hardware specific
<sdsheeks> prince_jammys: i suppose I could test my backup solution :)
<reikalusikka> credible: what do you mena by blacklisted?
<mbrush> and possibly a bug in the xserver-xorg package that ubuntu uses
<jmdc> mbrush: that's a somewhat exotic resolution; you're certain your display supports it?
<prince_jammys> sdsheeks: or get automatix :)
<mbrush> it's the recommended one
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: is the video card integrated?
<mbrush> 22" lcd
<hw00djohn> i need help setting up my HP VGA Webcam.  I've tried it with EKIGA, but EKIGA apparently doesnt recognize it.  I've also checked google and the forums with no luck..anyone here know other places to look?
<mbrush> it's the norm for that size i believe
<credible> reikalusikka: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<reikalusikka> yes,  Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<reikalusikka> thanks for the link
<credible> reikalusikka: the X3100 is the intel 965 (last one on the table)
<mbrush> jmdc: I am not sure if the vid card supports it, but it's the monitors native res
<hw00djohn> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: i was looking at one of those a few weeks ago before i picked up this new laptop, but i didn't want integrated graphics.
<jmdc> mbrush - okay. What video card are you using?
<reikalusikka> sdsheeks: ok, cuz I don't really need GPU
<reikalusikka> so this means what?
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: i game every now and then
<mbrush> jmdc: ATI AIW 8500DV
<prince_jammys> sdsheeks: you can amuse yourself with espeak .. espeak hello
<reikalusikka> sdsheeks: so what does this mean that x3100 is blakclisted?
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: i never said that..must have been someone else.
<iter> mbrush: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-581343.html
<tdawgedogg> I try to download avant window navigator and i get an error that says "dependency is not satisfiable: libawn0"
<sdsheeks> prince_jammys: gonna play around with spideroak
<reikalusikka> sdsheeks: oh ok, but what does it matter if it's blacklisted. I can't run compiz fusion? what does it matter when I can ignore it? makes no sense :D
<prince_jammys> sdsheeks: don't know that one
<animewars> everytime i want to go online, i need to go into network settings, delete my network password, and retype it in in order to connect.  any way around this?
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: dunno let me scroll up and see who b brought that up.
<mbrush> jmdc: pretty sure I've been through that one, but I'll give it another read
<credible> randompolygamy: you have to manually allow it because Xvideo won't work while in compiz
<credible> err
<credible> reikalusikka: ^^
<prince_jammys> random polygamy, what a concept
<reikalusikka> credible: ?
<samuel> How to uninstall gcj under ubuntu ?
<reikalusikka> what does it mean in practice if my video card i blacklisted? I can't run compiz fusion properly? any other things?
<jmdc> mbrush: would you put your xorg.conf file in the pastebin please?
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: it was creddible
<mbrush> jmdc: it's so hacked apart at this point, it's not worth posting, also it's on another computer with nothing but X
<reikalusikka> sdsheeks: ok
<Lifeisfunny> my newbieness got me into trouble with some mounting issues.
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: credible (sp)
<AntiUSA> what effect does encryption have on computer speeds?
<reikalusikka> :o
<mbrush> jmdc: I've not really tinkered with modelines so I'll have a stab at it, it's working on my other computer no prob
<reikalusikka> sdsheeks:  what does it mean in practice if my video card i blacklisted? I
<reikalusikka>                       can't run compiz fusion properly? any other things?
<iter> lol AntiUSA from tx.comcast.net
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: dunno
<reikalusikka> ok
<reikalusikka> thanks
<credible> reikalusikka: it means that video will not work while in compiz
<jmdc> mbrush: I think it is worth posting, especially if it's hacked apart. That might be your problem ;-(
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: sorry :)
<mbrush> 640x480
<credible> reikalusikka: and you'll have to manually "unblacklist" compiz to make it run at all
<reikalusikka> credible: can you tell me, what is compiz :D
<Lifeisfunny> I thought I could designate my usbdisks to a mount point so they would always be labeled disk or disk-1 and went through the properties heading in the context menu  but I now get a warning box when I use the gpanel applet to mount and it doesn't mount so I look under Details and it says:   mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<mbrush> jmdc: then I gotta install firefox or something to pastebin it
<prince_jammys> !compiz | reikalusikka
<ubotu> reikalusikka: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<reikalusikka> thanks you
<prince_jammys> ok thats not as useful as i thought
<reikalusikka> so in other word ubuntu wont work properly with integrated GPU?
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: its the thing that makes your windows wobble and your desktop spin around
<sdsheeks> reikalusikka: no it will work just not the "cool" eye candy stuff
<reikalusikka> prince_jammys: hehe thanks
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: you can youtube and see what it looks like
<AntiUSA> anyone? will encrypting my drive slow down my machine?
<reikalusikka> prince_jammys: I know how it looks, that's why I want to use it :D I was just wondering if it affects other things too
<reikalusikka> what does it mean in practice to ignore the blacklist?
<mbrush> AntiUSA: yes ... how much?  no idea
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: no, just the visuals
<sdsheeks> pfn: hows the image?
<reikalusikka> prince_jammys: what does it mean in practice to ignore the blacklist?
<pfn> sdsheeks, didn't get a chance to run it, I was running the livecd  :)
<iter> AntiUSA: short answer yes but depends a lot on the hardware
<AntiUSA> i see
<sdsheeks> pfn: cool my latest use of that image was to setup an amanda backup server.
<pfn> man, ubuntu sure is pretty... makes me want to setup a linux desktop machine  :)
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: this i don't know.  i probably means you'll get a headache trying to get it to work
<AntiUSA> so 4096 encrfyption would probably make my lappie wine
<reikalusikka> :D
<sdsheeks> pfn: sure is
<reikalusikka> x3100 is still pretty "powerfull" for an integrated
<pfn> why doesn't ubuntu use pam_stack/system-auth like redhat?
<mbrush> i could do without the brown
<iter> AntiUSA: I suggest using truecrypt to create a container and keep your pr0n in there
<reikalusikka> well, I'll go to #compiz-fusion
<sdsheeks> pfn: crossover completes it for me...I need those programs
<reikalusikka> :D
<pfn> it'd be so much nicer than how ubuntu has it, imo
<AntiUSA> lol
<reikalusikka> thanks for answers
<sdsheeks> iter: lol
<AntiUSA> porn is the last of my worries
 * pfn goes back to trying to figure out why cyrus-imapd isn't talking to saslauthd
<prince_jammys> your swiss account info
<iter> AntiUSA: with a nick like that I could have guessed as much
<AntiUSA> HAH!
<sdsheeks> iter: lol good point never picked up on that
<mbrush> AntiUSA: do you want to encrypt the whole drive?
<prince_jammys> with all that porn you keep in the safe
<bkr> hey, anyone know how to access usb external drive from a livecd boot?
<AntiUSA> i was considering it
<mbrush> do you need to?
<sdsheeks> haha
<jmdc> mbrush - is installing firefox a problem?
<iter> AntiUSA: why encrypt all your system files? no need really and all it will do is be a PITA down the road
<pfn> bkr plug it in and find it under /media or /mnt ?
<AntiUSA> well I was just concerned that if I just encrypt documents then won't there be traces of temp files/
 * pfn hates truecrypt 5
<sdsheeks> AntiUSA: what kind of documents?
<bkr> pfn: thanks... i didn't see it under mnt boot i'll check media
<sdsheeks> :)
<mbrush> jmdc: no not really, I was just not wanting to install the extra 30MB
<thechris> ok, new issue
<AntiUSA> I'm not a terrorist if that's what you're getting at
<reikalusikka> prince_jammys: what about beryl, any idea?:D and how does it differ from compiz fusion
<sdsheeks> AntiUSA: nope just got me curious is all
<AntiUSA> hahaha
<AntiUSA> I'm with the Houston Revolution Club
<thechris> The microphone will play over the speakers, but i can't get any recording software to see it
<credible> reikalusikka: compiz fusion replaced beryl
<sdsheeks> Houston, TX?
<eshaase> does ubuntu come installed by default with vpn software setup?
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: beryl is history
<thechris> so the mic works, but is invisible
<jmdc> mbush - if you want to be super minimalist, there is always lynx ;-)
<reikalusikka> prince_jammys:ok thanks
<AntiUSA> yep
<Lifeisfunny> I guess no one knows, I'll look in google
<sdsheeks> AntiUSA: I travel there every other week via continental express
<rhineheart_m> is there a way to access the files share in the network (windows machines) from ubuntu server?
<WeedGrinch> I really need help: My goal is to make it so my site is hosted locally.  I have 10.0.0.7 to point to my server, now what?
<sdsheeks> AntiUSA: hang around the Galeria area
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: beryl has merged with compiz to become compiz fusion
<amenado> mbrush-> w3m is installed, try that
<AntiUSA> I have, haha
<sdsheeks> prince_jammys: and it is pretty cool
<reikalusikka> prince_jammys: oh ok :) thanks
<prince_jammys> reikalusikka: this was done mostly to confuse everyone
<iter> prince_jammys: lol
<sdsheeks> lol
<jmdc> Lifeisfunny - how did you set the mount point?
<reikalusikka> :D
<reikalusikka> hehe
<hw00djohn> hey, I'm trying to get my HP VGA webcam to work but am having trouble.  I read about a package called 'easycam' and i'm trying to install that, but it's not working either (asking for a cd)  i'd really like to get my webcam working again.
<bkr> okay so nothing shows under media or mnt when I plug in the usb external drive... any suggestions on mounting it?
<AntiUSA> to give you a general idea of what the HRC is into, you can check out www.revcom.us
<AntiUSA> that's the website of the paper we distro
<sdsheeks> hw00djohn: this on a laptop?
<Exershio> Is there any program I can use to overclock my Radeon 9550?
<Exershio> I know what speeds it's capable of
<hw00djohn> yes, but the webcam is not internal.  It's one that i have to plug in thru usb
<AntiUSA> anyway, is there a problem with temp files?
<rhineheart_m> Hello! Is there a way to access the files share in the network (windows machines) from ubuntu server?
<amenado> bkr  on a terminal if you type mount, is it listed?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: yea install samba
<faileas> bkr: check if it shows up in /dev if it does you can mount it manually with mount
<AntiUSA> if I keep documents encrypted won't there be unencrypted temp files?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: then mount //ipaddress/sharename /mointpoint
<fredsua> good evening
<mbrush> jmdc: xterm doesn't do copy?
<sdsheeks> AntiUSA: it's possible yes
<hw00djohn> sdsheeks yes, this is on a laptop, however the cam is not built in, i bought it seperately and it plugs in thru USB.  I tried to set it up with ekiga, but ekiga didn't recognize it.  i've been scouring the forums and google with no luck
<fredsua> does someone here knows how to make a DVD player play DVDs?
<AntiUSA>  thats' why last night i was asking for wiping tools for linux but no one knew of any
<sdsheeks> hw00djohn: i'm looking around now.  I have never tried mine.
<emma> Hi. I have a home partition and I only have one user (myself) on my system. My home directory is called emma.  I wish to do a fresh install.  Could someone tell me how to go about doing that so I can retain my old home directory after the fresh install?
<todd> Hello, Is ther a driver out there for philips WebCam works great in MS junk but slowin moving to linux
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: how would I access it?
<prince_jammys> fredsua: do you have libdvdcss2?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: did you apt-get install samba?
<jmdc> mbrush - try selecting text, then middle clicking
<fredsua> yes I do
<optx> hi can somebody tell me how i get ubuntu running under the vista bootloader ? i dont get it right :(
<rhineheart_m> yeah..
<mbrush> jmdc: ah
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: and a share exists on the windows machine?
<mbrush> jmdc:nope
<fredsua> prince_jammys: I do and it still does not work
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: yeah
<Jordan_U> AntiUSA, Only if you open them in apps that use temp file in an area of the file system which is not encrypted
<Jordan_U> AntiUSA, You can even make an encrypted /tmp, though that may slow certain things down :)
<jmdc> mbrush - well, it works for me
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: then do sudo mount //ipaddress/sharename /mountpoint
<josspyker> emma: is home on a different partition?
<prince_jammys> fredsua: frustrating.  what player do you use? and have you tried different DVDs?
<emma> Yes my home directory is on its own partition.
<rhineheart_m> mount //ipaddress/sharename /mountpoint?? can't understat
<Exershio> Is there any program I can use to overclock my Radeon 9550? I know what speeds it's capable of
<sfrailer> hi all, can i get some help diagnosing this ubuntu issue? i run dhclient on my ubuntu box, nbtstat -R (to clear WINS cache) on my windows box, and cannot ping my ubuntu box (by name) from windows
<mbrush> jmdc: it launches the now installed fifefox to this page: http://www.libhunspell-1.1-0/
<mbrush> hahaha
<mbrush> middle click ads?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: ok you know the IP address of the windows machine?
<emma> I had originally thought I could sign up again with the same user name and it would all just work but there seems to be some technicalities. Like the installer is going to move the old directory and call it emma.00001 or something.
<AntiUSA> openoffice does make temp files, right?
<bkr> amenado: it finally came up under media, but I'm trying to transfer files from the hdd to the external so I can wipe the system...it won't boot currently
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: yeah I know
<r00723r0> Hi, I rebooted my computer and now there are no audio devices. Any help?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: okay then go to a terminal window
<bkr> don't know the best way to view the files with a filemanager
<bkr> so I can see them easily instead of with an ls
<bkr> recommend a good file manager?
<jmdc> AntiUSA - I would imagine they would be in your home directory
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: type sudo mount //ipaddress of the windows machine/sharename /mountpoint
<fredsua> prince_jammys: I have a Plextor PX-712A DVD-RW.  I've tried playing backup movies and they play fine but when I try playing a movie from blockbuster or others that I have it can't read it.
<AntiUSA> ok
<AntiUSA> thanks all
<AntiUSA> brb
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: for example sudo mount //192.168.1.111/myshare /mnt/myshare
<amenado> bkr command line is good , use it
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: how about in the sharename and mount point?
<eshaase> does ubuntu come installed by default with vpn software setup?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: for the sharename you would use whatever you set the sharename as in windows
<kevin_121> so. in appearance preferences -> visual effects, the custom radio button will not stay selected... anyone know why this could be?
<Raiders32> how do you prevent a new file browser opening up each time you insert a CD?  I'm using Gutsy
<josspyker> emma: make a backup first,do a fresh install and assign home the partion and don't format it
<Shuggle> can anyone here help me with grub?
<bkr> amenado: only when tranferring all files or a few files... I'm trying to tranfer large numbers of files but not the whole drive
<jmdc> eshaase - no
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: for the mountpoint it is up to you where you mount it to, but the mountpoint has to exist already so create it if you need to
<jordan_> !anyone | Shuggle
<ubotu> Shuggle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mbrush> jmdc: wierdest thing ever, I just middle clicked xterm and it started installing something automatically in the background downloading stuff from ubuntu
<jordan_> mbrush, Middle click is paste
<fredsua> prince_jammys: I'm speculating reinstalling Ubuntu
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: Is samba secured?
<prince_jammys> fredsua: i don't know the solution, sorry.  i actually just got a dvd drive on this computer and havent gotten around to dealing with that
<mbrush> jordan: I don't know what the hell happened ... there shouldn't have been anything in the clipboard
<jordan_> mbrush, And anything you paste into a terminal is interpreted ( including carridge returns )
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: don't think so
<prince_jammys> fredsua: i really doubt you need to reinstall
<jmdc> mbrush - middle click pastes whatever was last selected. whatever was last selected was a install command with a newline
<amenado> bkr  use regexp and selected directories
<emma> josspyker,  how about doing this:  mv /home/emma /home/oldemma
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: so you couldn't recommend it, right?
<fredsua> prince_jammys: Thanks for trying.
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: for what I use it for sure I would recommend it, but your use may be different than mine.
<Shuggle> I installed Sabayon linux to my harddrive and told it not to install grub. Now when I try to test boot sabayon from the grub command line (before editing menu.list) grub tells me that the partition does not exist
<jordan_> mbrush, It's also 'copy' when you have text selected, have you middle clicked any text recently?
<emma> josspyker,  then doing the reinstall, not formating the home partition, and then doing mv /home/oldemma /home/emma
<jackfusion> hi all
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: what are your concerns with it being secure or nonsecure?
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: you're using it for what
<hw00djohn> sdsheeks: any luck with the webcam issue?
<jackfusion> How is every one doing tonight?
<fredsua> Is there an expert on linux Ubuntu in the house?  I'm having trouble playing DVD's
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: to copy files back and forth from one of my windows machines
<fus10nx> Has anyone here properly configured an HDMI motherboard or graphics card to work FULLY in Ubuntu? I can currently get video working but no audio. In windows its not a problem. I am just debating weather or not to get a new motherboard so I want to see if anyone has gotten it to work properly and if so what motherboard or card? Thanks.
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: non sensitive stuff just documents and music
<sdsheeks> hw00djohn: nothing yet
<Indiadev_Techie> fredsua: ???
<jmdc> eshaase - you probably want to install one of the vpn plugins for network manager. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: can the internet access the shared folders over the network?
<jordan_> !offtopic | jackfusion
<ubotu> jackfusion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Indiadev_Techie> fredsua: did u update ur dvd codecs in ubuntu ???
<mbrush> jordan_ : I must've it's the only explanaition ...
<kevin_121> fus10nx: i have not heard of anyone doing audio yet over hdmi. i think there may be legal setbacks involved, but im not entirely sure
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: not if you don't allow it through a router or windows firewall
<josspyker> emma: use grsync for a backup to be sure,install ubuntu and assing your home part.without formatting
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: but my theory is if someone wants it bad enough they will get it
<jackfusion> what raid software dose ubuntu server use?
<fredsua> Indiadev_Techie:  Yes, I've updated all the codes.  the drive plays some of my backup movies fine, but dies not play movies from regular DVDs
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: if that someone could have access to the router's firewall right/
<codyduncan> anyone have any idea why writing to my external just became extremely slow?  why near everything is now going really slow?  why startup just takes forever?  (just the first one will do for now)
<prettyricky> My player plays the movies but sometimes I get the blue screen of death>>>>>
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: sure
<fredsua> Indiadev_Techie: are you an expert in linux?
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: how would the users access their home folders from windows machine?
<Indiadev_Techie> fredsua: no im not...but trying to figure out ur problem....
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: samba you can setup the linux home folders and map them in windows
<solexious> [QQ] I need to make pport have super user privlages at startup, how do I do that?
<sdsheeks> oh crap
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: map them in windows? like using my networkplaces?
<jmdc> codyduncan: maybe some process is zombified and running wild. try running top
<sdsheeks> Forgot about the lunar eclipse!!
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: yea
<jordan_> fredsua, You probably need libdvdcss2
<sdsheeks> east coast people remember anytime now a full lunar eclipse
<fredsua> Indiadev_Techie: Is very frustrating.  I've tried different DVD media such as VLC and gxine with the same results.
<soulburner> is there somewhere i can change my keyboard configuration?
<jordan_> !dvd | fredsua
<ubotu> fredsua: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mbrush> fredusa: ubuntu-restricted-extras?  did you download the one dvd thing from that?
<sdsheeks> lol look at the moon
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: so they could access their folders from the networkplaces... and if they will click on it.. samba would ask for their usernames and passwords. correct?
<TheZealot> Anyone know how to change the time from 24 hour time to 12?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m: you can set that up yes
<fredsua> Indiadev_Techie: I've downloaded the entire medibuntu library and nothing
<asmoore82> fredsua: do you have libdvdcss??
<jordan_> mbrush, That alone won't do it
<gzb> too cloudy here to see the moon
<mbrush> jordan_: isn't that the lib to play drm'd dvds?
<mbrush> the one in that package?
<fredsua> Yes, I've been to those websites and downloaded all the software.
<prince_jammys> he has libdvdcss, can play dvds he's made himself, can't play store-bought or rental dvds
<fredsua>  and nothing.
<r00723r0> Hi, I rebooted my computer and now there are no audio devices. Any help?
<sdsheeks> gzb: :( perfect here
<sdsheeks> gzb: it's about 1/4 gone
<jordan_> mbrush, Yes, it's not included in ubuntu-restricted-extras ( or anywhere in the official repos ) because it's illegal in some countries ( ie the U.S.)
<gzb> is it red yet?
<sdsheeks> gzb: no black
<fredsua> I've downloaded the entire medibuntu library
<jackfusion> dose any one know any thing about ubuntu server?
<fredsua> and all the libdvdcss avaialble
<gzb> wanted to see it, hope it clears here soon
<clever[rev]> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jordan_> prince_jammys, The fact that he can play unencrypted backups only supports the idea that he needs libdvdcss
<clever[rev]> !dialboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clever[rev]> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<chimericalbrio> so in my keyboard shortcuts settings, under sound shortcuts, i have things like "0x99". what does that correspond with?
<chimericalbrio> on the keyboard
<fredsua> should I reinstall Ubuntu, could this be a really bas software problem?
<prince_jammys> jordan_: yes, but he seems to have it
<codyduncan> jmdc: I'm not sure what you mean, running top
<prince_jammys> fredsua: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<clever[rev]> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<asmoore82> fredsua: make sure you have libdvdcss2; run this: `dpkg-query -s libdvdcss2`
<hdevalence> is there a way I can tell apt-get to download packages only and not lock the thing? So I cna download the 2500000 packages I need but be able to iunstall a couple packages here or there while it's d/ling
<Omlette> What if you broke Grub after installing Ubuntu?
<jackfusion> When I try to be polite how come a get a warning that I am off topic?
<macogw> jackfusion: what about it?
<fredsua> prince_jammys: got it again
<JohnRobert> anyone know why there's no truecrypt ubuntu package? Is it not considered safe to use or something?
<Indiadev_Techie> fredsua: ohhh....thts gr8...
<macogw> jackfusion: if youre wondering why no X or why no GUI, it's because it's a server and there's no point wasting resources for a GUI on a server
<clever[rev]> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Indiadev_Techie> fredsua: but still u cant play ur dvds...
<macogw> jackfusion: (that question falls under the category of FAQ)
<jordan_> fredsua, It's most likely a software problem, try running "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<CVD-PR> any has problems with checkinstall?
<itisi> i had 2 NAS drives mounted and working fine....but after I installed KDE to just check it out....now my shares are gone...any one know why that would happen? (i am back in gnome now)
<jackfusion> jackfusion: How is every one doing tonight? jordan_: !offtopic | jackfusion
<prince_jammys> fredsua: cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/
<fredsua> still can't play, trying jordan solution now
<macogw> jackfusion: because this channel isnt for chatter, it's for tech support
<macogw> jackfusion: what's the problem with the server system?
<jordan_> fredsua, That may have actually been the wrong path, I am using 8.04 currently
<itisi> and i can still browse the NAS shares from a web browser
<macogw> jackfusion: chatter happens in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums usually
<hw00djohn> speaking of tech support...i'm still looking for some help
<mbrush> itisi: /etc/fstab?
<yoda> Hey can someone help me get my 8800GTS drivers working
<codyduncan> jmdc: I am looking at the system manager, and nothing seems out of the ordinary, but it should be said that I have less than a huge ability to recognize such things
<prince_jammys> fredsua: actually just::::    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<macogw> hw00djohn: ask your question
<jackfusion> I don't have a problem with the server I just want to know what raid software the server uses?
<itisi> mbrush: i will check it to see if anything changed, but they still show in my mount folder
<macogw> jackfusion: oh hmm... you can setup LVM during install if you want
<fredsua> prince_jammys: did it
<yoda> Has anyone isntalled a 8800GTS in ubuntu?
<mandje> if i want to use a Win wifi driver with ndiswrapper for ubuntu AMD64 from what Win version should the driver be? Vista 64 or just plain XP ?
<mbrush> itisi: the directories may remain
<hw00djohn> I have an HP VGA webcam that I've been trying to get working since yesterday.  I tried setting it up with EKIGA.  I checked the forums and google with no luck.  Is there a package that can install the drivers for my HP VGA webcam?
<prince_jammys> fredsua: any luck?
<mbrush> but not mounted
<macogw> jackfusion: 6.06 had EVMS, but it's not compatible with the current kernels, so it's been removed
<prince_jammys> fredsua: probably not
<chimericalbrio> anyone know where i can find a table of what the entries like "0x99" in "keyboard shortcuts" correspond to on the keyboard?
<fredsua> prince_jammys: nope, nothing
<jmdc> codyduncan: sorry, was afk. top is command line tool that does something like what the system monitor would do. Just stay in there and do View->All Processes and look for something using high percentages of the cpu.
<jackfusion> I know about LVM but what creating raid zero what software is used?
<CarlFK> how can i see the name of the deb (so the version) that will be installed when I apt-get install foo?
<prince_jammys> fredsua: the dvd shows up on your desktop and is mounted, right?
<zcat[1]> Q: I removed all of the packages related to 'mono' and it was about 400M freed.. the only things that looked remotely useful from that was some photo manager and some other program I can't recall, and there doesn't seem to be the slightest impact on my system. Is mono actually used for anything important at all?
<PriceChild> CarlFK, apt-cache info foo
<CarlFK> PriceChild: thanks
<EADG> CarlFK: try apt-cache show foo. I think thats what yer looking for.
<jackfusion> so being polite in this chat is not accepted?
<fredsua> prince_jammys: yes it shows on the dekstop and is mounted
<jordan_> fredsua, What is the output of "dpkg -s libdvdcss2 | grep Status" ( should be only one line )
<codyduncan> jmcd: there was nothing like that.  I don't know what the problem is.  I just installed (reinstalled) Gutsy yesterday, and already it is kicking me
<CarlFK> EADG: yeah, thanks
<asmoore82> fredsua, What is the output of "dpkg -s libdvdcss2 | grep Status" ( should be only one line ) ++
<itisi> mbrush: they are still mounted in fstab...also, even before i mounted them they showed in my network, now they dont even show up there as folders
<CarlFK> PriceChild: apt-cache info transcode = E: Invalid operation info
<PriceChild> CarlFK, gah, show then
<mbrush> zcat: i believe mono is basically a .NET framework port for linux
<jordan_> jackfusion, Being polite in this channel means helping to keep it uncluttered
<fredsua> jordan_: I'm not sure how to get that.  Do I copy and paste that command in the termina?
<macogw> jackfusion: with how quickly this channel moves and how full it is, idle chatter just gets in the way.  the signal to noise ratio is bad enough with the joins & parts.
<albert_kam> Hi ubuntu people, i've just installed ubuntu to give it a try. Could anyone tell me why at boot before getting into login screen, there's nothing but a monitor warning "scanlines out of range" ? And when shutting down, this shows up too. Where should i take a look / configure ?
<jordan_> fredsua, Yes
<PriceChild> CarlFK, apt-cache show transcode, or apt-cache madison transcode
<jmdc> codyduncan - hmm. Has the system been slow ever since  you installed?
<KCYNICE_> hi,I remove my old dvd rom and installed a new Blu-ray dvd rom. The system could not find the new device.What should i do?
<jackfusion> oh sorry
<Chris_x> got some probs with setting up my bind9 (1st time). Everything ran smooth locally but now I got problems with the rndc.key. the server is running as dns slave and I used rndc-confgen -a to create a new key but still errors in the log....
<codyduncan> jmcd: no, it was fast for a bit, now it's dragging, immensely
<Chris_x> named seems to run though
<fredsua> jordan_: install ok
<itisi> mbrush: actually, none of the shared folders show in my network places anymore
<jackfusion> dose any one know what software raid ubuntu server uses when creating raid zero?
<macogw> jackfusion: md is what's used for raid
<jackfusion> thank you
<Chris_x> syslog says:
<Chris_x> none:0: open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: permission denied
<Chris_x> Feb 21 15:07:27 tui named[3728]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: permission denied
<zcat[1]> mbrush: I've decided I want to part of .NET on my machine.. and so far that doesn't seem to be a problem. Why is it installed by default? it's actually pretty huge and doesn't seem too important.
<jackfusion> /exit
<codyduncan> jmcd:  I mean, it was working fine, other than the fact that it was taking a long time to start up (but I think that is related to wireless card problems)
<macogw> jack-desktop:  it's /quit
<fredmv> Hey all.   Is anyone well-versed in SDL issues?
<mandje> if i want to use a Win wifi driver with ndiswrapper for ubuntu AMD64 from what Win version should the driver be? Vista 64 or just plain XP ?
<jmdc> codyduncan - did you change anything before it started being slow?
<chimericalbrio> anyone know where i can find a table of what the entries like "0x99" in "keyboard shortcuts" correspond to on the keyboard?
<jordan_> fredsua, Have you ever set the region for your dvd drive? ( I am not sure if this should be needed with libdvdcss but it's something worth checking )
<mbrush> zcat: it's open source i think, and it brings over C# language from windows which is IMO one of the best languages ever (for me)
<fredsua> jordan_: No I haven't.  Not sure how.
<reasons> chimerica, open a termina and type xev
<chimericalbrio> reasons: thanks
<mbrush> zcat: if you don't have any mono apps, it ok to uninstall
<solexious> [QQ] I need to make pport have super user privlages at startup, how do I do that?
<jordan_> fredsua, Do DVD's play properly in Windows?
 * badboy ciao a tutti
<fredmv> I'm getting the dreaded "Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device" when I try running SDL-based games.  I've already installed the latest 1.2 libs for Debian and ran a "xhost + localhost".   Still not working.
<fredsua> jordan_: yes they did before I switched.  :-)
<codyduncan> jmcd:  well, as I had just installed, I changed a lot of things, basically, I installed amarok, wine, mplayer, got rid of rhytmbox, got ktorrent, enabled the restricted drivers, then disabled them, as they were doing nothing for me
<zcat[1]> mbrush: ahh.. ok. cool. I'm feeling very ant-MS this week. I decided I'd like to avoide a technology that MS still seems to have so much control over.
<jordan_> fredsua, Then the region has already been set
<_Oz_> HALLLOOOOOOO Ubuntu friends!
<fredsua> jordan_ I was using DVD Shrink and DVD Decrypter before with no problems
<DrunkenPi> hey sorry to bother you but is there a active C++ channel?
 * _Oz_ screams into #ubuntu like a cannonball shot from a distant ship in the bay.
<Pici> DrunkenPi: ##C++ ?
<ryaku> This is likely a stupid issue, but is there anyone here who can help me with video issues?
<mbrush> zcat: i hear ya .. it's a killer language though
<reasons> ryaku, that depends on the video issue
<jordan_> fredsua, That is different, could you use a ( legal ) DVD playing software?
<DrunkenPi> thanks Pici
<zcat[1]> mbrush: never used it. I kinda picked up python a few years back and that was quite easy, but I haven't used it since.
<pawan> amule unable to load servers quits
<ryakufox> reasons: Well, I've just installed Ubuntu not a few hours ago. I've managed to work around the usual ATI deal and get ATI drivers for my x1600P working, with XGL and everything. But, it keeps giving me both an XFree86-DRI missing error, and refuses to do direct rendering.
<pawan> is there ares for ubuntu
<fredsua> jordan_: that was before in windows.  I'm now using VLM, Totem and gxine and none works
<jordan_> ryakufox, That is a result of the fact that you are using XGL
<zcat[1]> jordan_: Dell was shipping Linux preinstalled with something which I assume was blessed by the DVDCCA or whoever
<ryakufox> Well, is there any workaround? All I wanted was to be able to get desktop effects, and still be able to play my games.
<reasons> ryakufox, I believe you have to use alglx
<fredsua> jordan_: how do I reinstall Ubuntu without deleting everything?
<Hiliku1> hey guys, i have two hard drives, one's ide the other one is sata, which one would you recommend installing my os on??
<ryakufox> reasons: Any way you can run me through that?
<Hiliku1> the second drive is used to store data
<jordan_> fredsua, You can put your /home on a separate partition:
<mbrush> ryakufox: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there should be a DRI section with a mode line
<zcat[1]> Hiliku1: sata, it's generally much faster
<jordan_> !home | fredsua
<ubotu> fredsua: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Hiliku1> zcat[1]: i know, but i do want the faster to be for the OS or for all my data (big files and all that)
<zcat[1]> Hiliku1: you want the faster one for the OS..
<Hiliku1> zcat[1]: excellent!
<ablyss> jordan_, from my experience putting home on a separate partition can get messy if you dont delete the hidden config files
<Hiliku1> zcat[1]: thanks
<jeffMASTERflex> Hiliku1: i think you want a more responsive OS
<fredsua> jordan_: thank you
<reasons> ryakufox, never had an ATI card but I believe this might be of use to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<fredsua> ubotu: thank you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> rofl... !thankyou :)
<prince_jammys> ha
<speeddemon8803> hehe, ubotu is just a bot, it doesnt really talk, just give information :)
<Polygon89> I just reinstalled ubuntu gutsy, and now the audio portion of flash does not work. I get audio in other applications fine, but flash does not seem to work. I tried to install some libflashsupport package and that doesnt work either. Please help.
<Pici> !thanks | fredsua
<ubotu> fredsua: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Hiliku1> ubotu: girls ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jordan_> ablyss, It shouldn't, how did you do it? ( you should not just use cp with no arguments )
<jmdc> codyduncan - I'm stumped. Why did you reinstall?
<prince_jammys> ubotu: anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<speeddemon8803> !girls > Hilikul
<reasons> polygon89, 64 or 32 bit
<zcat[1]> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Polygon89> reasons, 32 bit.
<Hiliku1> lol!
<speeddemon8803> zcat beat me to it ;)
<_Oz_> HALLLOOOOOOO Ubuntu friends!
<speeddemon8803> We do like the occasional messing around, but do remember that this is a support chat room..not for general discussion..unless its of course discussion about technical aspects of ubuntu ;)
<_Oz_> oops
<_Oz_> sorry for the repeat
<fredmv> Anyone here familiar with a potential cause for "Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device"
<speeddemon8803> !hi | _oz_
<ubotu> _oz_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_Oz_> heheh
<_Oz_> thanks, speeddemon8803
<fredmv> Even with the latest 1.2deb libs this simply doesn't work.
<ablyss> Jordan_U, fresh install but using existing /home partition which retained old config settings from previous install.   some settings are depreciated which might adversely effect new protocols
<_Oz_> fredmv: what's that?
<fus10nx> kevin_121: thanks. I know it works in windows, the audio over HDMI
<itisi> does anyone know why..after being able to see all my network drives...now i can no longer see any network folders? I know they are still connected (can browse them in firefox), but they arent visible from folders
<Jordan_U> ablyss, He is presumably going to install the same version of Ubuntu
<fredmv> Basically, I'm trying to get an SDL-based game working (sauerbraten) and it keeps failing with "Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device"
<AnonCon> Hello everyone
<mbrush> itisi: are they listed with 'mount' command?
<speeddemon8803> !hi | anonCon
<ubotu> anonCon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fredmv> I already a) installed the latest libs, and b) ran an xhost + localhost to no avail.
<zcat[1]> btw never 'rm -rf .*' -- you might think it removes all the . directories.. but it includes . and ..
<Polygon89> I just reinstalled ubuntu gutsy, and now the audio portion of flash does not work. I get audio in other applications fine, but flash does not seem to work. I tried to install some libflashsupport package and that doesnt work either. Please help.
<AnonCon> thank you both
<ablyss> Jordan_U, indeed it's probably harmless just annoying if you do a upgrade :-)
<speeddemon8803> !flash | Polygon89
<ubotu> Polygon89: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Polygon89> speed, please read my question before referring me to a page that has nothing to do with what i asked.
<AnonCon> I have a question, I installed ubuntu last night, and had no problems, but when I boot it up today, the display is all weird..any ideas?
<_Oz_> !patience | Polygon89
<ubotu> Polygon89: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fredmv> AnonCon: define "all weird"
<faileas> AnonCon: 'all wierd' how?
<DZEJMS007> PRICA KO HRVATSKI
<itisi> mbrush: i get this message...7826: Connection to NAS failed
<itisi> SMB connection failed
<itisi> 7827: Connection to NAS failed
<itisi> SMB connection failed
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | itisi
<ubotu> itisi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Oz_> !enter itisi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter itisi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Polygon89> _Oz_, again, im telling him nicely to read my question before sending me to a page that has nothing to do with my problem.
<_Oz_> !enter | itisi
<ubotu> itisi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rhineheart_m> got this error:   	 MySQL Strict Mode is not support
<Polygon89> _Oz_, i have flash installed. The wikipage on this problem does not work.
<AnonCon> sorry..by all weird i mean 800X600 display, versus the 1024X768
<AnonCon> so, reduced screen resolution
<box_> what do i need to install so SSL support will work ?
<fredmv> AnonCon:  it might be as simple as going into System->Screen Res
<rhineheart_m> how would I enable its support? thanks../
<DZEJMS007> PRICA KO HRVATSKI
<AnonCon> I did go there
<_Oz_> Polygon89: that does not excuse your rudeness to a volunteer generous enough to offer his or her advice, whether or not you thought it was "stupid" as you called it.
<DZEJMS007> NEED SOME INFO
<AnonCon> and no go
<mbrush> itisi: i have no idea about NAS ... is it just a hard drive shared on the net using samba or nfs?
<Laney_Family> anyone here fam. with freenx?
<fredmv> it doesn't have anything other than 800x600 available?
<m1chael> i'd like to try ubuntu on my laptop.. it's got windows xp on it.. but i dont want to dual boot... is it possible i can run ubuntu with a flash drive and a bootable cdrom? has anyone ever done such a thing? or can anyone recommend anything better?
<AnonCon> although I can change my resolution to 600X480 though..lol
<Polygon89> _Oz_, please find the word stupid in this sentance: speed, please read my question before referring me to a page that has nothing to do with what i asked.
<EADG> The moon is slipping into shadow right now :) Go have a look if it's dark out where you are.
<_Oz_> Polygon89: oh, shall we peruse the logs, then?
<speeddemon8803> !stop | Polygon89
<itisi> NAS is just the name of the storage device....it just 2 HDD's shared on my network
<ubotu> Polygon89: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Laney_Family> Michael, you could use the live cd
<AnonCon> brb...checking eclipse
<Polygon89> i never said stupid
<Laney_Family> NAS = Network Attached Storage
<Polygon89> i want flash to work
<AnonCon> dang overcast
<codyduncan> jmdc: sorry, was moving something.  I reinstalled because I was using the 64bit version as I use an AMD64, but I was hoping I would have less problems with the 32bit
<AnonCon> so..any ideas?
<itisi> it uses samba
<Polygon89> someone help me fix the sound, not help me install flash.
<Polygon89> which is what that page refers to.
<AnonCon> as to why it would work, then now work?
<Laney_Family> open filer is a good way to do it, so is samba
<ryakufox> Does anyone here know anything about ATI cards, and direct rendering?
<box_> What needs to be installed on a system so SSL support works for things like ircd etc... ?
<ablyss> Polygon89, few questions for you: are you using the latest firefox? does the audio stop not play at all or just skip, and does it happen on any flash media or just a certain site?
<DZEJMS007> INFO ABOUT UBUNTU?
<jmdc> m1chael - yes, you can boot to the install cd, and you save your files to a flash drive
<Dr_willis> DZEJMS007,  check the ubuntu.org web site yet?
<Dr_willis> !ubuntu | DZEJMS007
<ubotu> DZEJMS007: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mbrush> itisi: did you check the smb.conf (i think that's the name) ...
<jmdc> m1chael - it does have to load everything off the disk, so it is slower
<scaz0r> hi
<itisi> i didnt check that, no..i wouldnt know what to look for
<scaz0r> can someone help me out
<Polygon89> ablyss, im using firefox 3 beta 3, i get no sound at all, and before i reinstalled ubuntu it worked perfectly. and i get no sound with any flash movie/whatever
<rhineheart_m> Hello! I  got this error: MySQL Strict Mode is not support. How to enable its support?
<jmdc> cody - I don't have other ideas.
<m1chael> jmdc, but i wouldnt be able to.. install programs, configure the system, etc?
<jeffMASTERflex> Polygon89: the only thing that can cause any real problems with flash is a botched install. try to reinstall it
<DZEJMS007> I CHECKED
<Polygon89> jeffMASTERflex, already tried with the offical version from ubuntu, and then tried the one from adobe itself, nogo.
<speeddemon8803> !caps | dzejms007
<ubotu> dzejms007: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zcat[1]> !CAPS
<jmdc> m1chael - you can do all of that, but it won't be persistant across reboots
<zcat[1]> hmm
<m1chael> i see
<mbrush> itisi: did you use the Shared Folder thing?  that should do just the same
<DZEJMS007> zes
<AnonCon> or maybe if someone could point me in the right direction.
<DZEJMS007> yes
<AnonCon> ?
<ablyss> Polygon89, can you test the stable firefox first than see
<DZEJMS007> caps on
<m1chael> im scared to dual boot, what should i do?
<DZEJMS007> now off
<codyduncan> jmdc:  thanks anyways
<jeffMASTERflex> Polygon89: firefox 3 beta 3 uses different plug in folders. look in the firefox 3 plug in folder and link to your flash plugin
<Laney_Family> dual boot is easy
<Dr_willis> m1chael,  use ubuntuin a vmware/virtualbox session is one way. I dual boot all the time wth no hassles...
<jmdc> m1chael - back up your files
<itisi> mbrush: its only attached to my router...and I can't see any shares that aren't physically on my computer now
<Laney_Family> just have open hd space and then add it to the laoder for xp, or use grub
<codyduncan> anyone have any ideas why writing to my external all of a sudden is like using a trained sloth to transcribe binary (it's slow)
<Polygon89> ablyss, it does not work in firefox 2.0.0.12 either
<mbrush> sounds like a samba issue
<itisi> k...i'll keep digging then
<CarlFK>  apt-cache show transcode shows 2, one from Marillat/deb-media, one from u-multiverse. I want the Marillat one.  how does it decide which to install?
<reikalusikka> is 1440x900 too big resolution for a 15.4" screen?
<Polygon89> jeffMASTERflex, it says its installing it to /home/mark/.mozilla, where both firefox 3 and firefox 2 have plugin folders for
<DZEJMS007> want to install ubuntu instead win now im intereested about office or somethin simmilar
<rhineheart_m> Hello! I  got this error: MySQL Strict Mode is not support. How to enable its support?
<Polygon89> jeffMASTERflex, also the fact that the video portion works, but not sound means that the plugin is installed and working...except for the sound.
<faileas> DZEJMS007: there's Openoffice and Koffice
<CarlFK> DZEJMS007: it comes with it
<hw00djohn> if i've been banned from a channel, how do i get unbanned?
<Dr_willis> DZEJMS007,  test out Openoffice - see if it does what you need. Its frree for linux and windows.
<bruenig> use abiword
<Dr_willis> openoffice.org
<ablyss> Polygon89, i see.  I don't really know what to tell you.  Possibly corrupted libs.. did the install go through w/ out any hitches?
<bruenig> it isn't as absurd as open office
<Dr_willis> i use abiword a lot also. :
<jeffMASTERflex> Polygon89: doesn't really work well from there. try /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<prettyricky> is open office compatible to microsoft office?
<speeddemon8803> !offtopic | hw00djohn
<ubotu> hw00djohn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Trey_> for the most part
<jeffMASTERflex> prettyricky: mostly. not completely
<DZEJMS007> is it compatable i mean doc could be reed
<Trey_> yes
<karllenz> hey 1st time succesefully install ubuntu what is a good aim and irc client for ubuntu
<prettyricky> ok,,,
<prince_jammys> DZEJMS007: yes
<DZEJMS007> in ubuntu
<Polygon89> ablyss, i googled the problem and it says it had something to do with flash not liking pulseaudipo..which i guess ubuntu uses now. I tried installing a package called libflashsupport but that didnt do anything
<prince_jammys> DZEJMS007: yes
<Dr_willis> DZEJMS007,  yes. go get it and try it out first if you want. Its free.
<bruenig> karllenz: pidgin/finch for aim and irssi for irc
<jeffMASTERflex> pidgin for aim and irc if you like
<DZEJMS007> im downloading it now
<faileas> pigin does everything, i tend to favour konversation for IRC tho
<DZEJMS007> tomorrow will instasll
<karllenz> kool thanx
<jeffMASTERflex> Polygon89: are you using hardy?
<Polygon89> and jeffMASTERflex i cannot specify what folder to install the flash plugin to, it only wants to do it to my profile directory.
<Polygon89> jeffMASTERflex, no, gutsy.
<jeffMASTERflex> gutsy does not use pulse audio
<ablyss> Polygon89, perhaps you can install the flash via synaptic and not manually?  Or have you tried both of those ideas  yet
<_Oz_> we should ALL be on gutsy now.
<faileas> _Oz_: not necessarily
<_Oz_> Is hardy out now?
<Polygon89> gutsy isnt a lts release.
<Polygon89> oz, no.
<_Oz_> I see.
<jeffMASTERflex> Polygon89: you can install the flash plugin manually. all you have to do is download it from adobe and place the flashplayer.so file into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Polygon89> jeffMASTERflex, ive seen libpulseaudio updates come into from update manager...
<bruenig> I hope ubuntu moves to rolling release soon so that it becomes usable
<speeddemon8803> I still use Dapper, _Oz_ , for my server ;)
 * faileas notes some people would prefer to remain on 6.04 LTS cause its got longer support
<Polygon89> and ablyss thats what i did originally but it didnt work, so i dled the one from adobe and same thing.
<jeffMASTERflex> Polygon89: gutsy does NOT use pulseaudio, regardless of what you saw in the update manager
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: but why don't you use the latest and greatest?
<m1chael> i have a builtin sprint mobile broadband card on my laptop.. whats it like configuring ubuntu to use one of those?
<_Oz_> We should all be up to date.  The more laggards, the more problems, in my view.
<speeddemon8803> _Oz_ because dapper does what i need it to do :)
<noseman> hellooo
<bruenig> _Oz_: you think you are up to date?
<faileas> _Oz_: actually i think dapper is supported longer than gutsy will
<prince_jammys> !latest
<ablyss> I actually had less problems with 7.01 than gutsy.. Gutsy has been the most problematic version of ubuntu I've used thus far
<ubotu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<noseman> exist a way to install ossim-framework with php5?
<Polygon89> _Oz_, ubuntu is behind by default.
<Polygon89> _Oz_, you are not using the latest and greatest even if you are using gutsy, or even hardy.
<faileas> ablyss: i personally found otherwise, but depends on the system
<bruenig> ubuntu is tremendously behind at all times
<_Oz_> bruenig: absolutely.
<_Oz_> Polygon89: nonsense.
 * speeddemon8803 looks at the floor
<Polygon89> _Oz_, lol.
<bruenig> _Oz_: so you aren't using ubuntu?
<_Oz_> I am using the latest and greatest supported release.
<Dr_willis> if you want cutting edge version #'s - a Source based disrto
<speeddemon8803> im gonna step outta this conversation :)
<_Oz_> I do not run betas or alpha.
<ablyss> faileas, it is almost so bad I'm thinking of downgrading
<faileas> speeddemon8803: nothing wrong with an older version
<leio_> hi, just a test
<Polygon89> _Oz_, this is the latest version of the kernel
<DZEJMS007> thanx for help greetings from balkan
<bruenig> _Oz_: ok well the latest supported release is 4 months behind the rest of the linux world
<speeddemon8803> I know, thats my point faileas :)
<jeffMASTERflex> of you want to slit your wrists... source based distros are where it's at
<Polygon89> _Oz_, from kernel.org: 2.6.24.2
<_Oz_> bruenig: it is hte proper thing to do.
<_Oz_> s/hte/the
<Polygon89> _Oz_, and doing a uname -r, i get this 2.6.22-14-generic
<nasamo> Hello. how do I play DVD?
<Polygon89> _Oz_, not the latest and greatst.
<mbrush> _Oz_ they mean the packages are not the latest released by the devs
<mbrush> and kernel
<noseman> ossim-framework with php5, any ideas?
<bruenig> _Oz_: proper is a funny word, but the point is that you are not close to up to date
 * faileas is trying to decide if he should downgrade the install on CT(one of my plaptops). its got a load of issues on gutsy, but less on feisty, mostly to do with the hardware being wirerd
<bruenig> _Oz_: you are up to date relative to the ubuntu cycle which is way behind so in some respect I guess you are
<faileas> *laptops
<jeffMASTERflex> bruenig: i don't think it's WAY behind... debian is WAY behind.
<Trey_> nasamo: get libdvdcss2
<_Oz_> bruenig: I am up to date, but most importantly, I am stable.
<bruenig> jeffMASTERflex: well way is not well defined, way behind with respect to just about every other distribution
<prince_jammys> i am depracated
<RandyNose> thelinuxlink.net
<prince_jammys> depraved, i mean
<_Oz_> mbrush: I realize that, but they are hopelessly misguided.
<Jangari> The hardy alpha 4 liveCD appears to think it's 7.10, anyone had that yet?
<bruenig> _Oz_: you are up to date in ubuntu terms, you are not up to date in reality, you are probably stable though. However I am up to date in real terms and stable
<jeffMASTERflex> bruenig: everything is way behind until it is re-released. unless it's a rolling distro like arch
<_Oz_> Impossible, bruenig.  You are essentially running alpha...  very dangerous.
<bruenig> 2.6.24-ARCH
<speeddemon8803> I have a question, isnt ubuntu supported for 5 years on the server side?
<soulburner> im trying to view an XML file 'its a media server config' what browser/program do i need to view this with?
<soulburner> er well an xml address
<Trey_> speeddemon8803: lts is, not sure about regular
<bruenig> _Oz_: I do not use any development software, you are behind even with respect to final releases
<faileas> speeddemon8803: LTS is
<Jangari> speeddemon8803: i think 6.06 is supported until '11
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: any text editor
<nasamo> thanks Trey
<speeddemon8803> well, thats great because im running 6.06..on my server :)
<Trey_> sure
<_Oz_> bruenig: I am not.  Do not be absurd.
<bruenig> _Oz_: for instance you are on .22, the kernel is on .24, you are behind two kernel versions. .24 is not alpha, it is as final as .22 was when it got installed
<soulburner> jeffMASTERflex, well i have to view the file by going to a lan addy
<soulburner> i dont know exactly where the file itseslf is located
<soulburner> you're supposed to go to the localip:7000 and configure the server
<_Oz_> We are talking OS releases, bruenig, not kernel releases.  You are not stable, sir, and I urge you to rethink your ways.
<speeddemon8803> Have we not drilled this discussion to the ground yet?
<soulburner> but when i use firefox it just spits out a bunch of stuff doesnt really show anything
<faileas> speeddemon8803: if your running a server that needs to be up all the time for the next 5 years, LTS is better ;p
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: navigate to it with firefox, it can open xml files, then edit the file with a text editor when you get the location
<soulburner> jeffMASTERflex,  ok ill try that, thanks
<bruenig> _Oz_: see you continue to try to confuse the issue by asserting just blankly that you are up to date, I have already conceded that within the ubuntu world you are up to date, but that the ubuntu world is itself behind, meaning that in absolute terms you are behind
<optx> can somebody please tell me how to fix this ubuntu-vistaloader problem ??
<prince_jammys> carefully crafted statements that invite endless arguments
<_Oz_> In absolute and relative terms, gutsy is the latest and greatest, and that is the final word, bruenig.
<Daisuke_Ido> hi!  i did something dumb.
<mbrush> oh man
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<danbhfive> optx: whats the problem?
<faileas> bruenig: just curious, what distro do you use?
<karllenz> how bout a good media play armoke?
<bruenig> faileas: arch right now, I used ubuntu for quite a long time though, the release cycle annoyed me though
<speeddemon8803> Ok, im not an op here, but cmon, we have drilled the issue over versions of ubuntu in the ground....past the point of no return and its flipped in its grave ;)
<prince_jammys> how to troll 101
<Daisuke_Ido> not particularly dumb, just wrong.  i copied all my settings and such from my old install to this one
<jeffMASTERflex> _Oz_: nah man, gutsy IS pretty behind. other distros are indeed ahead and stable, but that's due to the natural release cycle of ubuntu
<bruenig> it takes quite a long time to realize how obnoxious it is seeing as it takes 6 months for it to happen
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jeffMASTERflex
<ubotu> jeffMASTERflex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<optx> danbhfive,  i've tested some tips, but none gave me to option to boot into ubuntu without the super-grub cd :(
<Daisuke_Ido> now i just need to replace all instances of my old username with my new one
<Daisuke_Ido> like, say, for f-spot
<bluefoxx_> ok, so i have my second computer online via a modem, however now my main appears to be not connecting. this may be because my net is slow[30kb/s] so i was wondering, is there a configuration tool for limiting a computer's internet speed? say i wnat to drop it from 30kb/s to 10kb/s?[this is for net only, other one needs torrents, downloads and more bandwidth than this one]
<AtomicSpark> lol
<AtomicSpark> did i miss some ubuntu bashing?
<danbhfive> optx: have you gotten the fixgrub tip?
<conundrum> anyone in the easteren us watching the eclipse?
<Jangari> Daisuke_Ido: easier to change your current username to the old one
<PriceChild> !offtopic > AtomicSpark (see the pm from ubotu)
<bruenig> AtomicSpark: not bashing, just clarifying to those who think that it is up to date
<Trey_> conundrum: yea, it's pretty cool
<optx> nope ? whats that danbhfive
<cane> if your sound card goes missing how can you get it back
<Pendeta> I'm wanting to set up a mail server using Postfix. I'm confused concerning the type of internet connection. What is needed and what should I beware of? I am in Indonesia, and our web host's mail server in the USA is not letting me send email, so I'm trying to get away from the restrictions. No, I'm not a spammer.
<PriceChild> cane, are you sitting on it?
<Trey_> cane: missing?
<cane> lol
<frank23> conundrum: there is an eclipse?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jangari: then i have the joy of changing all of the stuff using the new username to the old one :)
<conundrum> frank23: yes
<Jangari> cane: try looking in your shoes
<Trey_> frank23: total lunar
<danbhfive> there really needs to be a webpage explaining exactly how uptodate ubuntu is, because I have seen several people, including myself, misunderstand it.  Is there one already?
<Jangari> when i lose something it usually turns up in my shoes
<two_bits> conundrum: is that why I can't see the moon right now?
<faileas> Pendeta: i assume your ISP knows you're running a mail server? lots of them block it
<Daisuke_Ido> conundrum: i've been watching and taking pictures, hence how i found out about this issue with f-spot :D
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | optx
<ubotu> optx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<conundrum> two_bits: probably
<cane> i was tring to fix the issue of the speakers playing while the headphones were hooked up and now no sound and no device
<Jangari> Daisuke_Ido: you should probably have been a bit cleverer about copying everything across to a new hard drive
<_Oz_> jeffMASTERflex: I don't care about other distros.  This is an ubuntu-centric discussion.
<jeffMASTERflex> danbhfive: ubuntu is updated every six months. every april and october of every year
<conundrum> diasuki_ido: cool
<frank23> conundrum: thanks. gonna go outside now ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jangari: and that's why i said "i did something dumb" :)
<PriceChild> danbhfive, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jangari> yep
<EADG> ... not gonna be intenslly red as last August, but still a good show.
<Pendeta> faileas, not yet. I guess I'll need to talk to them first.
<conundrum> frank23: no prob
<AtomicSpark> jeffMASTERflex: is that LTS releases or every release?
<icesword> anyone use virtualbox to run uphuck successfully
<jeffMASTERflex> AtomicSpark: every release. LTS releases are every 2 years i believe
<conundrum> next eclipse = 2010 december
<Daisuke_Ido> EADG: not only that, saturn and a star (regulus?) are clearly visible right by the moon
<cane> darn intel hd sound cards
<Jangari> perhaps, just perhaps, Daisuke_Ido, if you change your username, all instances of that username will change to a new one, which if it allows it to be the same as another username, might, just might, conflate the two
<PriceChild> !intel_hda | cane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel_hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> jeff, not exactly every april and october because june of 06 we had a release ;)
<AtomicSpark> jeffMASTERflex: well i am excited for the next one. :D
<conundrum> diasuki_ido: correct
<PriceChild> gah
<icesword> anyone use virtualbox to run uphuck successfully
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  its *#$&@&@ cold outside here.. :) but i drug the wife outside anyway to show her.
<PriceChild> cane, there's a help page for those... lemme find it
<cane> PriceChild, yes you are right
<Flannel> speeddemon8803: June of 06 was a fluke, it should be every april/october
<PriceChild> !intelhda | cane
<prince_jammys> roofies?
<ubotu> cane: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<EADG> Daisuke_Ido: I thought it was Mars and Venus. Time to re-install Stellarium.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: yeah, my fiancee's at work, but she's seeing the show too
<cane> PriceChild, ive read the help pages
<speeddemon8803> ah, so i got a release that shouldnt have been?
<bruenig> danbhfive: new releases create the illusion of updates which is probably where the misunderstading comes in
<icesword> anyone use virtualbox to run uphuck successfully
 * speeddemon8803 archives this cd forever and keeps it never to be given away
<bluefoxx_> ok, so now one computer connects but the other won't
<cane> PriceChild, none of them have led me to finding the device again
<Flannel> speeddemon8803: It was delayed for two months, for some reasonable reasons.  Dapper was suppoesd to be 6.04
<bluefoxx_> help please?
<PriceChild> speeddemon8803, no. Extra tiems was spent on its development to make it better.
<PriceChild> *time
<prince_jammys> ask
<cane> PriceChild, perhaps a mod prob?
<AnonCon> okay, I've tried and I can not figure out my resolution issues
<speeddemon8803> sweet :)
<bluefoxx_> brb[reseting modem]
<AnonCon> I don't get why it worked, and now it doesn't
<AnonCon> nothing changed
<l7_> hey, does anyone know how well the aluminum imacs work with ubuntu and compiz?
<icesword> ！uphuck
<AnonCon> but my resolution won't go about 800x600 now
<AnonCon> any ideas?
<icesword> !uphuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uphuck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Oz_> l7: well, obviously, the composition of the laptop frame has nothing to do with how well ubuntu runs on it.
<Jangari> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<AnonCon> lol @ oz
<Sindacious> orly
<Jangari> grr
<EADG> Daisuke_Ido: 28Mb to d/l & install before I can fire up the night sky....
<Trey_> l7_: fine, just check the wiki for how to install with boot camp
<AnonCon> so, anyone?
<Jangari> i was hoping ubotu would say "sorry i don't know anything about women"
<jeffMASTERflex> AnonCon: have you tried reconfiguring your xorg.conf?
<icesword> :(,i will stop it
<cane> whats the command to search for devices
<AnonCon> no, could you please elaborate?
<speeddemon8803> Jangari, please dont do that in open, if you must "play" with the bot do it in private by typing /msg ubotu command :)
<icesword> lspci
<_Oz_> ubuntu runs well on a plastic laptop, an aluminum laptop, even a laptop made of... peanut butter!
<icesword> lsmod
<hw00djohn> i have something in my Home Folder called "Nautilus-Debug-log.txt" anyone know what it is?
<jeffMASTERflex> AnonCon: in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Daisuke_Ido> EADG: i'm installing it myself - i wasn't even aware there was a good piece of software like that for linux :D
<Jangari> haha, yes speeddemon8803
<l7_> Trey_: which pages would you check?
<wsysvn> w
<icesword> _Oz_, ubuntu runs fast in my mobile phone
<jeffMASTERflex> AnonCon: then just input the information is asks of you
<speeddemon8803> Jangari, that way we have more room for support and not just users trying to figure out commands for ubotu :)
<l7_> Trey_: there's a lot of documentation on the macbook, but not much for the imac
<wsysvn> who had set up  Voip services on Ubuntu ?
<l7_> the last documented imac seems to be from several years ago
<AnonCon> thank you, going to try that now
<EADG> hw00djohn: open a terminal and have a look inside... "less Nautilus-D" tab to have a peek.
<Jangari> i think the newer range of n series nokia mobiles runs on an operating system based on ubuntu
<wsysvn> if anyone had set up successfully Voip over Ubuntu, plz shared & talk with me
<Jangari> wsysvn: you can get skype
<speeddemon8803> i know my ipod runs linux :)
<Trey_> I7_: the boot camp method is the same for the Santa Rosa iMacs, and unless you are using wifi, most everything else works "out of the box"
<icesword> Jangari, really
<Jangari> rockbox, speeddemon8803?
<speeddemon8803> Yup :)
<speeddemon8803> I havent gone back to ipods proprietary stuff since i went to rockbox...
<Jangari> yeah, is the video supported with a stable build yet? 5.5g?
<hw00djohn> eadg how do i do that?
<Trey_> l7: of course, there are some quirks, such as the iSight and right-clicking, which can be resolved via clever googling
<ObsidianX> what  package provides the man pages for the standard c libraries?
<kidem> ubuntu doesnt like 8800GTS 512 g92 card :(
<speeddemon8803> I dont know jangari, as i have a nano :)
<AnonCon> I did that..then selected resolutions I wish to be able to use, then it finished, but nothing happened..did I need to do something different?
<wsysvn> but..
<AnonCon> It's just weird that it worked upon installation, but not today?
<l7_> Trey_: yeah i've been googling the ATI video cards and ubuntu, but i'm getting confusing results
<Ithappens> how would i check for problems with a sudden loss of sound?
<AtomicSpark> kidem: support will always lag a little. you cant expect a card that was just released to have full support.
<icesword> !ubuntu moblie phone
<karllenz> how do u install screenlets??
<wsysvn> i wana set up Voip system for my company using
<Jangari> google it, icesword
<karllenz> from gnome look.org
<icesword> ！ubuntu moblie phone
<l7_> the imac is unique since they have ATI cards... i really wish apple went with nvidia :\
<jeffMASTERflex> kidem: you can wait for the next stable release in april to provide the new nvidia drivers that support your card
<Flannel> !fishing | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<karllenz> new macs have nvidia cards
<icesword> Jangari, what keyword should i use
<karllenz> macbook pros that is
<jeffMASTERflex> kidem: or of course, you can try to install them yourself directly from nvidia, but that is not officially supported
<kidem> i used ENVY which it installed it but the resolution jsut wasnt right, the toolbars were off the screen no matter what i ppicked
<prince_jammys> icesword just type /msg #ubotu
<icesword> yeah
<speeddemon8803> without the # in ubotu icesword
<EADG> hw00djohn: open a terminal, find it under Accessories -> Terminal. Then type "less Nautilus-D" tab key. (tab auto completes the file name :)
<speeddemon8803> ;)
<AnonCon> I really need some resolution help if someone is willing.
<prince_jammys> right
<icesword> ya,who should i listen to
<prince_jammys> icesword: there's a database there for you to look at
<speeddemon8803> sorry to correct you prince, was just trying to correct before we had a confused user :)
<cane> lsmod --help
<kidem> AnonCon - i jsut spent an hour trying to get resolution to work right no luck
<EADG> hw00djohn: or, just click/double click on the file name in Nautalis to open it in doc viewer.
<Wasney> I need some help...it seems someone in my family crashed my laptop while ubuntu was doing something...now I cant boot grub or ubuntu, and all a boot disk can get in windows running
<Dezine> I just install gimpshop, via a deb I found online, and I can't see to figure out how to open it. It's not in the menu. How can I find it? I searched my system but can't find it.
<prince_jammys> speeddemon8803: no prob
<icesword> Jangari, what keyword should i use
<EADG> brb
<AnonCon> kidem: did yours work for a day, then quit working with no provocation?
<Pendeta> #kubuntu
<AtomicSpark> !envy | kidem
<ubotu> kidem: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kidem> i dont know if its im in HDTV plus the 8800 or what, but its did jsut come out hmmmm
<Jangari> it's on wikipedia, i think, icesword
<hw00djohn> EADG i see what it is.. i need to know if it's bad, and if so, how to fix it
<Jangari> hang on
<jeffMASTERflex> Dezine: try hitting alt + f2 then typing gimpshop
<wsysvn> <Wasney> I need some help...it seems someone in my family crashed my laptop while ubuntu was doing something...now I cant boot grub or ubuntu, and all a boot disk can get in windows running---> you must reinstall Grub
<Trey_> member:l7_: older MacBook Pros have ATI cards, try this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro, it has a video section with some suggestions and several links
<Jangari> it's not bad, hw00djohn
<Daisuke_Ido> EADG: okay, stellarium is awesome.
<EADG> hw00djohn: oh.. hehe. Sec.
<Dezine> Doesn't open it jeffMASTERflex. Should I uninstall and try to compile it?
<Flannel> !grub | wsysvn
<ubotu> wsysvn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dezine> From source that is
<Flannel> wsysvn: first link talks about reinstalling grub
<kidem> AnonCon   no i jsut installed ubuntu new system
<jeffMASTERflex> Dezine: or in a terminal you can type "whereis gimpshop"
<nanbudh> guys would gnome and kde work well as parallel installs?
<Jangari> notice icesword http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maemo
<speeddemon8803> Can I ask why a grub floppy would be useful on a computer with no floppy drive, but just a cd-rom?
<Jangari> grr
<prince_jammys> nanbudh: yes
<Jangari> sorry, forgot the /
<Trey_> Daisuke_Ido: Indeed
<AnonCon> I just installed yesterday, and it worked fine last night, not today though..any ideas?
<icesword> Jangari, yeah thx
<AnonCon> *the resolution
<Wasney> wsysvn - I have the super grub disk, but I cant get it to re install...I followed the sites guide and no luck
<Dezine> It replies, gimpshop:
<Flannel> nanbudh: don't do parallel installs, just install them both.  (install ubuntu then install the kubuntu-desktop package, or install kubntu then install the ubuntu-desktop package)
<kidem> no my brain is squishy now :P
<jeffMASTERflex> Dezine: try "which gimpshop"
<woodwizzle> At work I have access to a Windows XP machine. I would like to be able to access my home PC from that machine if I want to transfer files. Start downloads, etc. What do I need to do that?
<EADG> hw00djohn: Junk. Don't need. It's not sys critical. Delete or keep it... it's really small, and I can't see it growing...
<kidem> im been trying to get mine to work using different drivers etc
<nanbudh> Flannel: okay, thats what i was planning. is there any other way too?
<prince_jammys> nanbudh: when you install the second one, you will have many apps in both menus (kde and gnome).. you can edit the menus and seperate menus for each. other than that, everything works fine
<Dezine> nothing happened
<Jangari> woodwizzle: probably better asked in #windows
<macogw> woodwizzle: your home pc runs ubuntu?
<nanbudh> prince_jammys: thanks
<Trey_> woodwizzle: search google for VNC
<Jangari> though vnc viewer might work
<cane> no sound device can someone help
<EADG> Daisuke_Ido: What are the stars? I'm googling my lat/long atm
<jeffMASTERflex> Dezine: it didn't install correctly then. there is no executable for it
<Flannel> nanbudh: Those are the only sane ways, but this is linux after all, you can do it probably a thousand different ways
<AnonCon> I didn't change a thing with the resolution settings, or drivers...i am stumpued
<prince_jammys> nanbudh: *have separate menus for each
<woodwizzle> Yeah I'm running 7.10 at home
<AnonCon> stumped*
<macogw> woodwizzle: if you install openssh-server on the ubuntu one, you can use WinSCP to SFTP into your home box and transfer files
<EADG> Daisuke_Ido: err, I mean planets.
<Dezine> Alight, thanks for the tips they'll be useful
<woodwizzle> I know I could SSH in but I'd prefer some graphical interface
<kidem> i gave up for the night.... will try tommmorow
<macogw> woodwizzle: WinSCP has a graphical interface
<Trey_> woodwizzle: there are SSH GUI frontends
<G1015> I'm using CD/DVD creator to burn 4 gigabytes of files to a dvd from an external USB 2.0 hard drive... and the estimated time to do so is 1 hour 14 minutes at full speed... is there a reason for it taking so long?
<macogw> woodwizzle: it lets you click through the directories and grab a file then I think you hit an arrow button to send it to the other comp, but it might be drag & drop
<icesword> Jangari, cannot open it,maybe it refused my ip
<rraajj> Where are gutsy's old kernels located? It seems that after I upgraded to the latest kernel, the previous kernels are being wiped out. I really needed to test an old kernel. Does anyone have any clue where they can be installed again?
<jmazaredo> can anyone point me to a dual gateway
<kidem> u know what really sucks is all the menus at the login the wors are un readable....cant even see my username typed in
<AnonCon> I can still see in 800X600
<macogw> G1015: 1) USB isn't very fasts 2) burning things at a slow speed helps ensure the data's integrity...otherwise you get a coaster
<kidem> i can see once im in...at that too
<nanbudh> thanks
<woodwizzle> macogw: I mean I would like access to my X server so I can edit settings in my GUI programs
<Jordan_U> woodwizzle, ssh -X
<jeffMASTERflex> kidem: what kind of video card do you have?
<macogw> woodwizzle: oh.  umm if you install Cygwin on Windows it puts an X server on Windows so then you can use ssh -X to forward the X apps over ssh to the windows box
<macogw> woodwizzle: other than that, what they said about VNC
<kidem> eBGA 8800GTS 512 G92\
<woodwizzle> Jordan_U: That'll work from a windows machine? I didn't know that.
<Jordan_U> woodwizzle, ssh -C -X to compress ( may help speed )
<kidem> eVGA
<G1015> macogw, but 1 hour and 14 minutes? Does that not sound a little long for burning anything?
<Jordan_U> woodwizzle, If you have a windows version of X11 installed
<jeffMASTERflex> kidem: you need the new nvidia drivers for proper support. all envy does is tear a new one into your system and is never recommended
<woodwizzle> Jordan_U: ah, i getcha.
<kidem> well i seen envy go get the new drivers 169.
<ph0rensic> whats the command to open the emerald theme manager from the command line?
<macogw> G1015: ummm well i usually burn CDs at 2x and that takes about 15-20 minutes, I guess
<Rev_Slid3r> hey folx ... anyone ever hit the glitch where you hit backspace and hold it down ... and it does not repeat?
<Rev_Slid3r> like just one backspace per press
<credible> ph0rensic: emerald-theme-manager
<macogw> ph0rensic: if you just type em then hit the tab key twice, itll list all possible commands that start with em
<Azodon> lunar eclips
<macogw> G1015: CDs are a lot smaller than DVDs
<ph0rensic> credible, thanks you
<AnonCon> ha..figured it out, and it only took an hour
<ph0rensic> macogw, thanks bro
<G1015> macogw: It's just strange it use to take me around 10-15 minutes to burn a dvd
<macogw> ph0rensic: girl
<ph0rensic> macogw, Pardon me
<macogw> G1015: check your burn speed settings
<NativeAngels> hello
<macogw> G1015: and the USB transfer speed could be factoring in...that can really take a while
<NativeAngels> how can u check what ports are bein used please
<NativeAngels> on a linux shell
<Trey_> NativeAngels: you mean like this http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Ubuntu/i386/net/doscan_0.2.9-1_i386.deb.62718.html
<NativeAngels> no from the kernal
<G1015> macogw, I think the problem is it's copying the files to the folder... which takes more time.. and then it burns from there... If it burned directly from the hard drive without copying it would probably be faster but I don't know how to make it do that
<luca_> hi
<NativeAngels> is there a command to list what ports are being used
<macogw> G1015: what directory is it copying to?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: netstat -a    i think
<luca_> I'm trying to install ubuntu from an USB drive
<luca_> I've followed this instructions: http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<G1015> macogw, CD/DVD creator
<macogw> NativeAngels: from the kernel??  you can see your firewall (iptables...it's in the kernel) config like this: sudo iptables -L
<EADG> NativeAngels: netstat -tup might help... not sure though.
<luca_> but I'm getting a "/linuxrc: not found" error and then a kernel panic
<macogw> G1015: the Nautilus one?  yep, that'd slow ya down.  you could just use something else for burning.  I like GnomeBaker, but others recommend Brasero on GNOME or K3B on KDE
<soulburner> what are those little things you can add to the desktop to view system resources?
<soulburner> cpu proc/load/mem info
<macogw> G1015: K3B is probably the one with the most configuration options since it's from KDE, but it can be used on GNOME just fne
<macogw> soulburner: conky?
<G1015> macogw, cool I'll give one of those a try.. I thought it would be cool to just use what came installed in ubuntu without having to install anything else but thats cool
<soulburner> macogw,  perhaps let me search that and see
<macogw> soulburner: gkrellm?
<soulburner> yes gkrellm
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: conky, but you can also use a system info applet on your panel
<soulburner> i remember using that a long time ago
<macogw> soulburner: thats what i use
<soulburner> jeffMASTERflex, can it be made to be transparent and always shown on the destop?
<luca_> I looked at the initrd.gz and the linuxrc is missing there is a "init" script though, but I changed syslinux.cfg to use that and I get a new error: mount: Mounting none on /proc failed: Device or resource busy
<luca_> any ideas?
<Trey_> luca_: I'm not sure what directions you used, but I know the ones at pendrivelinux.com work, you may want to see if there are any obvious differences that may screw things up, or just try the ones on the site.
<soulburner> macogw, gkrellm?
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: i think you are looking for conky. gkrellm is atrocious
<AnonCon> Quick question...what program should a budding C++ user look for?
<soulburner> ah ok
<EADG> NativeAngels: install iftop if you want to watch connections and ports r/t.
<icanhasadmin> anyone familiar with dsdts?
<AnonCon> C++programmer
<macogw> soulburner: yes, thats what i use.  as far as transparent goes though...do you want something like the widgets on the OSX Dashboard?  Screenlets is the closest thing to that
<AnonCon> wanting to write some code
<luca_> Trey_: I'll take a look to that, thanks
<macogw> AnonCon: a text editor?
<soulburner> ok ill check out conky first
<prince_jammys> AnonCon: you mean text editor?
<Trey_> AnonCon: I just go with a text editor
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: conky does transparancy and it can be customized and embedded on your desktop
<Trey_> AnonCon: Ed is the standard :P
<AnonCon> macogw: hmmm...I thought i needed a compiler
<prince_jammys> !editors | AnonCon
<ubotu> AnonCon: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<AnonCon> if I am wrong please enlighten me
<prince_jammys> !compile | AnonCon
<ubotu> AnonCon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<macogw> AnonCon: if you install build-essential, gcc and all the other compilers will be installed
<G1015> macogw,  do you prefer GnomeBaker or Bresero?
<macogw> G1015: gnomebaker
<jeffMASTERflex> AnonCon: you basically need a text editor and install build-essential . that's basically it
<soulburner> macogw, conky can be visable on the desktop at all times yes?
<G1015> macogw,  K thanks man for the help sorry for all the questions
<kidem> anyone familiar with AHCI?
<AnonCon> build-essential..thanks
<macogw> soulburner: conky sort of stays embedded in your desktop...so it looks like its right on the wallpaper
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: yes it can. but last i remember it had problems being used in tandem with compiz. not sure if that's been resolved ot not
<soulburner> ahhh ok thats what i wanted
<soulburner> jeffMASTERflex,  ok, ill check it out
<tquocvu_> anyone in VietNam ?
<G1015> G1015,  test
<soulburner> hopefully i dont have any problems
<tquocvu_> anyone Vietnamese using Ubuntu ?
<CVD-PR> How to remove a non empty folder?
<Docfxit> Has anyone used autocutsel successfully?
<CVD-PR> command
<macogw> tquocvu_: do you need help in vietnamese?
<CVD-PR> ?
<jeffMASTERflex> CVD-PR: rm -rf folder
<AnonCon> so.. do I download the dpkg-dev?
<Trey_> CVD-PR: or rmdir (directory)
<prince_jammys> must be empty
<Trey_> true
<AnonCon> I use microsoft stuff at school
<Jangari> or, CVD-PR rm folder/*, then rmdir folder
<soulburner> mac, where do i start conky from? ive installed it now
<Trey_> otherwise as jeffMASTERflex said
<AnonCon> so I am a little confused
<jeffMASTERflex> AnonCon: installing the package build-essential will install everything you need to get started with C or C++
<tquocvu_> <macogw> yes, i have problems when using ubuntu in vietnamese
<CVD-PR> ok
<macogw> soulburner: dont know, but id suggest checking ubuntuforums.org for sample configuration files
<NativeAngels> dont know if im aloud to paste in here
<taer> Just got a MX Revolution at work. HATE it. the middle mouse button seems to be SW driven.. Was needing new mouse for home. Anyone have a logitech G5 or G9? Does the middle click actually work?
<NativeAngels> but what does this mean
<Jangari> !pastebin | NativeAngels
<macogw> AnonCon: just do "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and youll have your compilers
<NativeAngels> Error binding stream socket to IP 83.170.81.18 port 8067
<NativeAngels> sorry
<ubotu> NativeAngels: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jangari> oh, one line is fine
<AnonCon> how do I find that package?
<TrustNoOne> taer, just call logitech, i had some problems with revolution and they sent me a new one and it works great
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: conky is customized through a .conkyrc file. it's a little complicated. might want to search around online for others to get a feel for it
<rraajj> Did Gutsy use the 2.6.22 kernel line from the beginning?
<macogw> AnonCon: then you need a text editor in which to type the code. i use vim, which is a command line text editor. if you're used to Visual Studio, you'd probably prefer to install Eclipse and the C++ plugins
<macogw> AnonCon: itll just download it from the internet and install it all at once
<lab_rat> soulburner: TYPE CONKY IN CONSOLE
<Jangari> AnonCon: just put what's between the quotes into a terminal and hit enter, that's it
<NativeAngels> is there a way of clearin a port if its being used
<taer> TrustNoOne: Normal X config? Or did you have to change to the evdev driver?
<NativeAngels> from the kernal
<lab_rat> sorry 4 da caps lock
<taer> TrustNoOne: left/right pastes, but thats annoying.
<AnonCon> man, I don't want to sound dense, but I am totally confused
<AnonCon> I don't mean "man" in the literal sense
<TrustNoOne> taer, just normal configuration, but i called their tech support and they just ended up sending me a brand new revolution mouse (i had to send the old one back though)
 * lab_rat is sleepy...
<CVD-PR> Hey i have an AMD64 1.8ghz, i changed the cpu-clock from 200mhz to 255mhz in the bios, now i have a 2.95ghz. Can i keep this settings or go back to the defaults?
<bazhang> AnonCon: confused about what--please clarify
<macogw> AnonCon: if you just type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" without quotes in the terminal, everything you need to compile code will download & instsall
<Jangari> AnonCon: open a terminal, then type this into it: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<taer> TrustNoOne: thx.
<prince_jammys> AnonCon: are you confused about how things are installed?
<NativeAngels> how do u list all processes in linux
<jeffMASTERflex> AnonCon: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" that's it. then you type your code in an IDE or text editor. you can use eclipse, geany, vim, emacs, w/e you want to type it in
<musikgoat> NativeAngels: ps -aux
<SpudDogg> I'm getting an error when I run 'grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda' which reads 'The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly'  Any ideas anyone?
<Jangari> it does the rest for you (all you have to do is put in your password when it asks you)
<njol> CVD-PR: try until 4 ghz is reached
<lab_rat> NativeAngels: type in console top or htop
<rilo> so what's the deal with Ubuntu and Azureus
<CVD-PR> 255mhz is the max
<bazhang> htop has to be installed though
<TrustNoOne> rilo,  what do you mean?
<icesword> top -A > top.txt
<macogw> rilo: what about it?
<bazhang> rilo what is the issue
<CVD-PR> i goma have problem if i keep that setting?
<lab_rat> bazhang: true :]
<AnonCon> ahhh...progress..finally...I understand a little
<rilo> apt-get only pulls 2.5.0.0
<Jangari> installing programs in ubuntu is exceedingly simple, AnonCon
<Jangari> mostly
<faileas> OOH
<bazhang> rilo try transmission--the default for the next version of Ubuntu, Hardy Heron 8.04
<TrustNoOne> rilo, if you are wanting vuze, you can get it from their site
<soulburner> lab_rat i mean opening it as a daemon
<EADG> NativeAngels: Htop is prefered... it's nice :) Anouther way is ps -e |less, and pstree |less.
<njol> CVD-PR: not at all, just make sure you have money to buy new harware
<njol> hardware
<soulburner> so i dont have to keep a terminal open
<faileas> apparently there's a ubuntu varient designed for VMs ;p
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: azureus now contains a non free component, so it's possible that they won't be packaging newer versions, but don't quote me on that
<macogw> AnonCon: you can also install build-essential from system -> admin -> synaptic package manager (on gnome....it's called Adept and I don't know where it hides on KDE), but copying and pasting the commands we give you is faster than hunting down the package in the GUI :p
<CVD-PR> how to check the temperature from linux?
<rilo> TrustNoOne: yea, I just wanted it to be clean
<CVD-PR> cpu
<macogw> soulburner: if you type: nohup <command> &
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: try alt + F2 then typing conky
<bazhang> lm-sensors?
<taer> TrustNoOne: Sorry, forgot. What distro?
<pen> is miro better than azureus?
<macogw> soulburner: you can close the terminal then
<EADG> CVD-PR: apci -V iirc
<rilo> jeffMASTERflex: yea, I figured that was the problem. I run the classic interface anyway, but yea.
<bazhang> pen pretty much a whole different thing
<soulburner> ahhhhh you are all great men!, thank you
<soulburner> jeff thanks i done that
<PriceChild> !best | pen
<ubotu> pen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<soulburner> mac thanks for the suggestion on conky
<soulburner> i like it
<CVD-PR> EADG, command not found
<macogw> soulburner: nohup means "no hang up" so when you close the terminal it doesnt close the program, and the & backgrounds the task so you get back to a prompt and can close the terminal
<TrustNoOne> rilo, most private sites allow you to use azureus if it is past version 2.5.0.4, but transmission is also becoming more popular and more widely used and most private and public trackers allow that client as well
<yurimxpxman> how do you redirect standard output to two files?
<EADG> CVD-PR: I stand corrected.. acpi -V
<pen> hm
<CyD> can I reconfigure an ubuntu install without re-installing when moving to new hardware?
<prince_jammys> yurimxpxman: tee, probably
<CVD-PR> same thing
<pen> got it
<EADG> CVD-PR: hmm.
<Jangari> CyD: you could migrate your current installation to your new hardware
<bazhang> pen miro is largely a rss scraper that also has a torrent engine, others such as azureus are only torrent clients
<soulburner> ohhhhhhhhhh ok
<soulburner> thanks mac, im new back to linux havent used it in a few years
<soulburner> so i really appreciate the help
<pen> then I'm sorry I asked the wrong question
<ryakufox> Can someone help? I think I'm missing something...I tried to sh something, but this is all I got. "cat: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include/linux/version-*.h: No such file or directory"
<TrustNoOne> anyone know a good site to get some cool bootloading screens in higher resolution?
<pen> how about mutorrent and azerues?
<rilo> TrustNoOne: yea, I just like Azureus. So my question is, how can I install the newest Azureus cleanly? I know how to get it running, but as far as doing it "properly" I'm not exactly sure
<CyD> Jangari: i was wondering if dpkg -reconfigure kernel or some such might be enough
<faileas> pen: utorrent runs fine in wine
<Trey_> TrustNoOne: there is always GNOMEart
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: if you want to start up conky when you log in, add it to your System/Preferences/Sessions
<EADG> CVD-PR: well, lets install acpi. sudo apt-get install acpi.
<macogw> soulburner: np  that's something even a lot of experienced users probably dont know about... one of the other UF mods was all "omg seriously??" when i told him that on the phone :p
<pen> full functional?
<bazhang> pen this is not really a chat channel; there are several sites that rate the various torrent clients
<prince_jammys> !themes | TrustNoOne try here
<ubotu> TrustNoOne try here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CyD> Jangari: or is there some sort of migration tool?
<soulburner> LOL
<TrustNoOne> rilo,  there are instructions when you download azureus, it is a deb package I believe so it should install itself, personally I had a problem getting the new azureus running (it would crash on startup) so I am just using 2.5 version as most of my private trackers allow that client and its pretty much the same thing as the newer version minux a few extra's
<soulburner> is ther ea way to change where its at on the desktop
<soulburner> where is the conf file located for this?
<macogw> ryakufox: the script you ran is looking for a file that doesnt exist
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: .conkyrc it's a hidden file in your home directory
<genius> Hello everyone, please help, how to enable external monitor?
<macogw> soulburner: ~/.conkyrc
<ryakufox> macogw: Any clue what it is?
<macogw> soulburner: ~ means your home directory, and . makes the file hidden
<soulburner> ok great, ill have to look around through search engines for config helping
<rilo> TrustNoOne: so I just toss the .deb in /home/rilo and install it
<Jangari> hay macogw, that's quite a nice command, i might employ that when initiating huge jobs over a ssh connection, i could initiate them, then close the terminal and shutdown, groovy
<soulburner> ahhhhhh ok
<bazhang> genius dvi vga or what--plugging it in would be a good first step
<macogw> soulburner: check on ubuntuforums.  there's a thread called something like "show us your conkyrc" and so its full of screenshots with config files
<Trey_> genius: did you try the monitor conf tool in the preferences panel (if you use GNOME)?
<Jangari> i don't know, CyD, there are plenty of ways
<rilo> TrustNoOne: I know using Synaptic it will set it up in /usr/bin/
<soulburner> okay sweeet
<CyD> ok thanks Jangari
<Jangari> CyD: what's the new hardware?
<genius> I use Gnome, i've tryed monitor conf tool. But it does not help. I have notebook
<macogw> ryakufox: itd be the one that's listed before "no such file or directory" :P
<pen> do anyone know why fullscreen any window ubuntu will become weird?
<seracht> hi
<Jangari> that's not very descriptive, pen
<pen> like firefox or games or apps
<seracht> How do I remove the bottom bar in ubuntu
<seracht> I have AWN installed and want to remove that one
<pen> for example
<NativeAngels> how do u kill all processes in linux
<genius> It was not easy on OpenSUSE. Looks like it is harder here too
<Jangari> seracht: right-click it and hti delete this panel
<Jangari> hit*
<jeffMASTERflex> NativeAngels: in a terminal type killall process
<macogw> ryakufox: actually, looking at my system, it's called version.h not version-something.h
<nickrud> seracht: right click it, and select delete
<pen> firefox will flicker when fullscreen, games fullscreen will do a hard crash, other apps will just plain crash and freezes
<macogw> ryakufox: so if you edit the file and change that line to point to version.h it might work
<rilo> TrustNoOne: well, Azureus gives you a tarball, but apparently this getdeb.net site has it
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: kill PID (process id) . to kill by name, do what jeffMASTERflex said
<CyD> Jangari: moving from nforce2 chipset to nforce4/690
<Ububegin> i dont want to enter sudo command everytime as i have to key the password... how do i log in as root... what is the command
<CyD> lan usually seems to be a prob in this move
<seracht> nickrud:  can I add it back easily though?
<ryakufox> macogw-Thanks.
<bazhang> pen sounds like a hardware issue fullscreen works fine here
<jeffMASTERflex> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<macogw> Ububegin: sudo has a 15 minute timeout set by default
<Jangari> CyD: presumably your install is on a local hard drive?
<nickrud> seracht: yes, right click another, and select new panel
<pen> bazhang: hardware?
<CyD> Jangari: yep
<pen> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> pen specifically video card
<Ububegin> macogw: how to increase it to few hours...
<Jangari> just keep it then,
<Jangari> no reinstallation necessary
<CyD> Jangari: just minor things like needing a diff lan driver or such is usually what happens
<macogw> Ububegin: if you want to keep a terminal open as root, you can make it a root shell with "sudo -s" or "sudo su" (which are like "su") or "sudo -i" or "sudo su -" (which are like "su -" since they go to root's environment)
<pen> bazhang: I use NVIDIA go 7600
<Ububegin> macogw: or do u know , how to login as the root
<pen> bazhang: is it not supported?
<Jangari> oh well, CyD, cross those bridges when you come to them
<bazhang> what games pen
<karllenz> what is gtk 2.x?
<pen> bazhang: astromenace
<bwayne> karllenz: the gimp tool kit version 2
<pen> bazhang: or
<macogw> karllenz: the .x, you mean? it means version >=2 but < 3
<nickrud> karllenz: the libraries that draw the stuff inside the window borders
<prince_jammys> !gtk | karllenz
<ubotu> karllenz: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<pen> bazhang: Tileracer
<Ububegin> macogw: danke, dude
<CyD> Jangari: heh ok was just trying to get a jump start. i've done a few of these upgrades where i just reinstalled in the end
<seracht> also with AWN, how do I get more widgets and what not
<karllenz> how do i instal gtk2.x themes then ?
<bwayne> hey macogw.
<jeffMASTERflex> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<macogw> karllenz: get the .tar.gz's off of http://gnome-look.org and drag n drop them into the thing in system -> preferences -> appearance
<bazhang> pen I have the 7300 (desktop); how does sauerbraten run for you? may be a drivers issue--do you have the full 3d functionality enabled (ie the correct driver for that)?
<macogw> bwayne: whats up?
<box_> .
<pen> bazhang: that one runs fine
<bwayne> macogw: just trying to diagnose a FAH problem.  saw a name I recognized and wanted to say 'howdy'.
<pen> bazhang: 3d acceleration is on
<karllenz> thanx macogw
<cheatersrealm> what does ubuntu prefer to use for encryption?  I would like to use a file as a virtual drive and encrypt that.
<bazhang> http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=A_Visual_Install_Guide#Ubuntu check this seracht it may help
<pen> bazhang: I use envy to install driver
<DaveyJ> this sound problem is driving me nuts
<bazhang> uhoh envy pen
<pen> bazhang: is it not good?
<celi0us> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<prince_jammys> ubotu to the rescue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to the rescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeffMASTERflex> pen: ouch... envy = xorg death
<bazhang> generally reviled around here pen
<pen> jeffMASTERflex: why?
<prince_jammys> oops
<DaveyJ> i tried restarting alsa
<nickrud> seracht: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<DaveyJ> but to no avail
<karllenz> drag and drop does not seem to work
<pen> bazhang: what what should I do?
<jeffMASTERflex> pen: because it is unsupported, unstable and tends to do more harm then good
<ryakufox> macogw: I fixed the file error, but now it's saying "Error: could not resolve matching ip-library." You know what might be wrong?
<pen> jeffMASTERflex: really?
<bazhang> use the ubuntu way of doing things pen ;]
<macogw> ryakufox: no
<pen> bazhang: O.o
<macogw> bwayne: oh hello.  i dont know what FAH is, though, so I can't help there
<karllenz> it says them engine is needed
<bazhang> !nvidia | pen
<ubotu> pen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karllenz> i need to complie it
<macogw> karllenz: which one?
<icanhasadmin> anyone familiar with the SB450 ati sound card issue?
<jeffMASTERflex> karllenz: for some themes you need a particualr themeing engine installed. find the ones you need in synaptic
<macogw> karllenz: if you install gtk2-engines it should install all of them
<YeTr2> I'm currently running compiz. is there a way to change the behavior on double clicking the title bar to make it maximize instead of scroll up?
<YeTr2> I mean roll up
<macogw> YeTr2: yes, that setting is in ccsm
<YeTr2> macogw: where?
<bazhang> pen really good the way ubuntu does it, and they will keep your card uptodate with new kernel updates whereas envy needs to be run again and again and again etc
<Jouva> I just tried to specify a FULL path to Gnome (or nautilus or whatever is handling it) for a mount point of drive of mine that I wanted to mount in a specific location and now it yells at me for doing so. How can I REMOVE said specified mount point from GNOME?
<macogw> YeTr2: the settings thiing
<macogw> YeTr2: compizconfig-settings-manager if you dont have it installed
<CVD-PR>  sensors = 32c, acpi -V = 40c?
<macogw> YeTr2: it should be either in the general settings or in window manager settings, i think
<pen> bazhang: but then how do I choose what drivers I want to install?
<bazhang> !ccsm | YeTr2
<ubotu> YeTr2: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> Jouva: you'll find it in    gconf-editor (run from the terminal)  , look for storage in the left pane
<YeTr2> macogw: if you having looked at the configuration options in ccsm recently, it's freaken complex. where in this nice area of 50 something mini menus is it?
<soulburner> mac, i've mounted another drive but it doesnt configure into conky as the diskspace, do i need to configure the other drive in
<soulburner> for it to show?
<nickrud> Jouva: /system/storage that is
<macogw> YeTr2: either in General or in Window Management
<bazhang> pen the restricted driver manager should take care of that for you we can help with reconfiguring x server if need be ;]
<macogw> YeTr2: i dont have compiz on this computer, so i cant really be exact
<Jouva> nickrud: Ahh no direct way then eh? That's kinda dumb that they DIDN'T tell the user that it needs to NOT be a full path and then not allow one to back out gracefully
<macogw> soulburner: i dont know. i dont use conky, i use gkrellm
<pen> bazhang: but I found out that the current 100 series driver is not for my laptop
<soulburner> ahhhhh ok
<nickrud> Jouva: been bit by that myself
<pen> bazhang: it's too beta
<pen> too bugy
<pen> bazhang: so I downgrade to 90 series
<Jouva> Also I don't see it in there
<thechitowncubs> Anyone know of a way to fix my ext3 partition through windows?
<pen> bazhang: and I remember that NVIDIA changelog says 100 series are for 8xxx cards
<nickrud> Jouva: it will be under /system/storage/_org_fredesktop -etc
<mjw-> thechitowncubs boot with a livecd and check it from there
<Jouva> nickrud: I see default options for various file sysytems
<thechitowncubs> After last kernel upgrade it borked my partition i guess
<bazhang> pen well if you use envy you need to look to the envy people for support; as far as I am aware envy is not supported here--I dont make the rules (sadly)
<thechitowncubs> mjw-, thats what i thought, im having trouble burning the iso i just downloaded tho
<pen> bazhang: oh
<reasons> thechintowncubs, what is wrong with it?
<pen> bazhang: then do you know how to downgrade or do something like restrict new drivers to be install?
<cmueller> whats the best linux bit torrent client
<seracht> hi guys with Vista you have a lot of control over different things regarding power, like strength of WiFi, max CPU speed etc. Is there an app similar to that for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> thechitowncubs: what specific problem with burning please be precise
<nickrud> Jouva: arg, /system/storage/volumes/_org etc that is
<Jouva> I can't find volumes
<thechitowncubs> bazhang, well, i downloaded one of the dvd iso's and it 2 of my burning apps(CD Burner XP, Power ISO) say that my ISO is not valid.
<Jouva> I only see default_options under /system/storage
<bazhang> cmueller: that is an argument for the ages ;] transmission, deluge and a few others are good clients
<cmueller> no golden one like utorrent then:/
<bazhang> thechitowncubs: try isorecorder2
<pen> bazhang: no ideas?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got a couple quick questions.... is there a way to shut down a PC(ubuntu) on my network, from my laptop
<nickrud> Jouva: you can do   gconftool --recursive-unset /system/storage/volumes , that will unset all your custom mounting stuff, and then you can redo
<bazhang> cmueller: utorrent works under wine
<DG19075> thechitowncubs: Try using BurnCDCC
<thechitowncubs> thank you
<thechitowncubs> i will
<cmueller> lets see...
<DG19075> I've used it to burn ISO's under Windows and it works like a charm
<bazhang> pen you want advice while still using envy? not sure what you are asking here--the restricted manager will choose the one that ubuntu teams has selected not sure about downgrading though
<EADG> seracht: Not one all-inclusive app as far as I'm aware, but there are seprate programs; iwconfig for txpower, cpufreq-set for speed...
<reasons> cmueller, I use rtorrent though deluge is nice if you want a GUI
<_Oz_> ToddEDM: I wish there was a way to do that.  I'd do it if so.  But no, it is impossible...
<karllenz> how about screenlets how do they get installed?
<Jouva> nickrud: THAT didn't do it EITHER... weird.
<seracht> cool EADG, I'll check that out
<pen> bazhang: I thought restricted manager will always choose the newest driver?
<pen> bazhang: and the newest now is 100 series?
<seracht> also, do you guys know anything like widgets to what mac has for ubuntu
<ToddEDM> _Oz_:  damn, my PC has alot of fan noise, and is bothering me rigt now, as im in bed
<Jouva> nickrud: I mean I know you're telling me the right thing for what I am speaking of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/107668
<nickrud> Jouva that is very strange, that's how the custom mounting stuff gets done
<jeffMASTERflex> pen: it will choose the newest availabel driver supported by ubuntu
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to slow down the output of cat?
<cmueller> i like command line actually
<pen> jeffMASTERflex: but how about my hardware?
<cmueller> can load stuff up from work easily then in a screen session
<bazhang> pen well there will always be some lag time for when nvidia releases new drivers and ubuntu packages them for use in the restricted manager
<cmueller> i think i used somethign liek bit tornado before
<reasons> cmueller, rtorrent is CLI and is amazingly powerful
<thechitowncubs> rtorrent is the best, by far performance and features
<EADG> seracht: I'd recommend to you the search feature in Synaptic. Surprising what you can find in the Ubuntu software repositories. Dead easy to install - and remove if it's not to your liking.
<nickrud> Jouva: are you running gconf-editor as root?
<Jouva> OH
<Jouva> Yes
<Jouva> I JUST noticed that
<rilo> so how do I set Azureus to be my default bittorrent application? I used a .torrent's properties to open with Azureus, but all the programs still see gnome-btdownload as the default.
<seracht> what is synaptic
<Jouva> I figured I needed to run it as root for administrative purposes
<nickrud> heh. I always start at the bottom of bug reports
<Jouva> AHA
<rilo> seracht: the package manager... how you install new applications
<bazhang> seracht the package manager gui
<nickrud> Jouva: gconf controls your custom settings
<seracht> oh, I have been doing apt-get lol
<Jouva> nickrud: Ok. And I found it and changed it and testing now
<EADG> seracht: It's akin to Add/Remove Programs in Win, but much more powerfull/usefull.
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: right click on a torrent file and click on properties. go to open with to change associations
<gmcastil> how do I use dpkg to list all packages available in a remote repository?
<rilo> jeffMASTERflex: I did, it didn't work. If I reopen the .torrent file, it's still selected as Azureus. That's what I said I did
<Jouva> AHH much better
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: uninstall that gnome-bt download garbage
<EADG> seracht: You can spend a few days poking around in Synaptic...
<seracht> lol
<seracht> wierd
<seracht> screenlet isn't on there
<icesword> gmcastil, synaptic
<rilo> jeffMASTERflex: I tried, it wanted me to uninstall ubuntu-desktop if I uninstalled it
<pen> btw, if I were to switch from envy to ubuntu
<nickrud> !screenlets | seracht
<ubotu> seracht: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<CVD-PR> what is Core0 temp?
<bazhang> seracht: they have their own site
<pen> how do I do it?
<gmcastil> icesword: i prefer the command line tools actually
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: ubuntu-desktop is not a required package. it is a meta package and is safe to delete
<Jouva> nickrud: thank you thank you
<metasyntax> How can I use the symbol table in the libx11 dbg library to get a meaningful backtrace from a crashing xterm?
<CVD-PR> CPU 40c, Core0 temp 32c
<rilo> jeffMASTERflex: what's included in it?
<thechitowncubs> DAMNIT, all day downloading that iso and i can't burn it!
<gmcastil> icesword: apt-get handles all the repository interactions, doesn' it?
<metasyntax> I tried loading it with gdb `symbol-file' but then gdb seg faults.
<nickrud> seracht: not yet in the repos, will be for hardy
<cmueller> rtorrent is my baby then
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: nothing. it's a pointer package. it points to other packages but doesn't really do anything on its own. uninstalling it will have no affect
<nickrud> Jouva: you would have found it, you had the bug report.
<EADG> CVD-PR: acpi got installed succesfully I see.
<CVD-PR> but waht is the Core0 Temp?
<rilo> jeffMASTERflex: but I still want to set Azureus as the default. ok about the ubuntu-desktop
<icanhasadmin> my acpi is so screwed right now
<nickrud> CVD-PR: the temp in your first processor
<EADG> CVD-PR: I dunno. You running a duo core?
<genius> I still have problems switching to external monitor on my notebook. I've tryed millions of times to set Monitor 1 to default with different settings.
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: if it's the only package that can open up torrents, that would make it the default, wouldn't it?
<Jouva> nickrud: True but it's sometimes easier for me to talk to somebody, even if they don't end up being the one that helps directly. Sometimes I need to ask somebody a question before my brain kicks in ;)
<CVD-PR> not just AMD64 EADG
<RangdeBasanti> how to do some thing that automatically checks wheather a proccess has not been runing for a specified time. if it isnt, runs it and logs in a file that it has made it run.?
<genius> It does not save settings at all! :(
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: and if you are wondering how to do it directly from firefox, just go to preferences/applications in firefox and change the default for torrents
<pen> anyone? envy to ubuntu?
<Flannel> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nickrud> RangdeBasanti: monit is one of many apps that do that
<EADG> CVD-PR: ahh, dunno man. I have same on this lappy and all I get is CPU xx. I wouldn't loose sleep over it though.
<rilo> jeffMASTERflex: that's what I was thinking when I tried it before, but that's obviously not the right way to do it. I use Opera and have that menu open... just trying to change what comes up in the default field
<RangdeBasanti> nickrud monit ?
<nickrud> RangdeBasanti: take a look at the description in synaptic, or  apt-cache show monit
<bazhang> pen I gave you a link earlier; you can /msg ubotu nvidia for the link again
<pen> bazhang: I opened the link already
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: i have never had a problem changeing file association by right clicking on a file, properties, and changing the default in open with. i use transmission, even with other torrent apps installed, and don't havea problem with file associations
<pen> bazhang: it only says open up restricted manager
<thunderchicken_> anyone know if its possible to mount --bind multiple folders into one?
<RangdeBasanti> nickrud ok. monit will run it. if its not run for the last 2 hours. (specified time) ?
<rilo> jeffMASTERflex: yea, I don't know why it's not working. That's the first thing I did.
<nickrud> RangdeBasanti: yes, among other things
<mbrush> thunderchicken: i tried this a while ago
<bazhang> pen and then what is the issue?
<pen> bazhang: if I enable the driver, what should I do with envy?
<pen> bazhang: leave it there?
<pen> bazhang: will it cause problem with x?
<thunderchicken_> how did it work out?  everytime i load another folder it gets rid of the first folder i bound
<jeffMASTERflex> rilo: the easiest way, of course, is to get rid of the bt-download program and it's associated packages
<pen> bazhang: I was worrying about the questions it might happen if I enable it in the manager
<tdawgedogg> hey when i try to enable nvidia under restricted driver manager i get this error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tdawgedogg> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<tdawgedogg> "
<mbrush> i ended up using UnionFS to unite the two bind mounted dirs
<zerodamage> I remember some older linux/unix systems that I've used had a local email system on it that would let you send email from one user to another locally only and would notify you when you logged into the system.  Is there something like that for Ubuntu for the command line?
<TrustNoOne> rilo, sorry about the delay i was on the phone, download the tar file, extract to wherever /usr/bin is fine, then go into terminal, go to that directory and run ./azureus and it will start up
<nickrud> zerodamage: you can install exim4 or postfix, they provide local mail delivery
<thunderchicken_> mbrush ive been reading about unionfs but i cant seem to get it to work if i try and unionfs two folders to another folder the folder i want them to bind gets deleted
<pen> bazhang: what do you suggest?
<rilo> TrustNoOne: I used the .deb from that other site and dpkg'd it in my /home/rilo
<rilo> TrustNoOne: just trying to associate it with .torrent files now
<mbrush> thunderchicken_ bind mount two seperate dirs and then unionfs them together in a third dir
<reasons> While I doubt I'll get an answer here, I'll try. In every file manager I use there is the gnome footprint in the top right corner. Is there a way to remove or change that icon?
<tdawgedogg> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. any ideas???
<zerodamage> nickrud: I looked at postfix but it did not seem to do what I wanted.  I want whatever did what I remember from way back when.  Maybe there isn't something but I recall logging into the system and having the system notify me I had some messages and I could read them and reply if I wanted.  I want to do that on ubuntu server without an overly huge hassle.
<TrustNoOne> rilo,  just right click a torrent file, go to properties, go to the "open with" tab and add azureus in there, click ok or close and it should be associated with it
<thechitowncubs> Hello, can anyone help me repair my fileysystem, I got into the live cd finally
<bazhang> pen not sure as I have never used envy--I would suggest backing up on a regular basis as stuff like that (third party) who knows what will happen--enable the drivers in the restricted driver manager and then follow the rest of the instructions from that link
<NativeAngels> how do u find whats running on what port in linux
<bazhang> pen if you need help configuring resolution once that is done then we can likely help out
<thechitowncubs> NativeAngels: nmap
<pen> bazhang: ok
<nickrud> zerodamage: probably was a custom setup for that old distro. Personally, I think that exim4 (set for local delivery only) , and mutt would do what you want
<thechitowncubs> nmap <host>
<papsi> halo
<pen> bazhang: btw, will enabling the driver change the xorg.conf?
<metasyntax> NativeAngels: netstat -anp <- run as root
<zerodamage> nickrud:  thx.  I will take a look at those two
<pen> bazhang: or errors with the kernel?
<bazhang> reasons it would easier if you used xfce to customize things (put an Apple there for example ;] ) though it is also possible under gnome
<rilo> TrustNoOne: yea, that's what I did, but no worky
<thechitowncubs> when I try to run fsck from the live cd i get: fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda
<thechitowncubs> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<rilo> TrustNoOne: well, when I closed and opened the properties, Azureus was still selected, but other programs still see the old client as the default
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: did you fsck /dev/hda ?
<TrustNoOne> rilo, im a little busy doing other stuff but im working on the new version of vuze as i would like to get that one working as well, so ill let you know
<bazhang> pen not sure how that could make errors in the kernel, but dont you want your xorg conf file to be changed? was that not the point of this whole exercise?
<rilo> TrustNoOne: it's working great for me... just had to remove that Vuze content layer
<TrustNoOne> oh ok
<pen> bazhang: I think I have a working one already
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: yes
<pen> bazhang: I don't want to create panic
<amicrawler> can any body tell me what i need to do  for k3b in makeing the data burn as date and time
<pen> bazhang: that doesn't feel good
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: you fsck partitions, not disks. Like  fsck /dev/hda1
<bazhang> pen then load it up and see what happens--using the restricted drivers is the safest bet though
<NativeAngels> im settting up unreal on my linux box
<NativeAngels> but im gettin a streaming errror
<NativeAngels> sayin a ports in use
<pen> bazhang: you mean with the restricted, the fullscreen bug will be solved
<pen> bazhang: ?
<NativeAngels> but i cant find where to look and to stop it
<amicrawler> can any body tell me what i need to do  for k3b in makeing the data burn as date and time
<prettyricky> is there a google desktop for ubuntu 7.10??
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: it happens with that too
<zelrikriando> prettyricky: I think so
<RangdeBasanti_> nickrud monit can run commands also. if a proccess of file is not runninig? and no one can stop monit?
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: you sure the partition isn't mounted?
<RangdeBasanti_> nickrud except root or admin
<kdc1956> anyone computer locks up while watching movies on 7.10
<jeffMASTERflex> prettyricky: http://desktop.google.com/linux/
<prettyricky> thanks guys! : )
<nickrud> RangdeBasanti: if it runs as a root process, only root (or admin) can stop it. And it will restart programs that have stopped, yes
<bazhang> pen hmm no way of knowing until you try correct? envy was the issue and now we will have to see
<AtomicSpark> kdc1956: flash movies?
<cannonball> NativeAngels: If you change that netstat to 'netstat -ltunp' it will show all processes listening on tcp and udp ports only, including the process name.  -a shows all open sockets, both network sockets and unix sockets, including open streams, which is a much longer list than the -l version.
<kdc1956> yes
<bazhang> haha
<AtomicSpark> kdc1956: known issue. flash freezes firefox once in awhile.
<bazhang> congrats on being opped by the way nickrud
<kdc1956> ok thanks
<pen> bazhang: ok
<pen> I will try
<prettyricky> I see download for ubuntu x86 and 64 will that work for 32?
<thechitowncubs> This is my dmesg error
<thechitowncubs> [  822.804000] hda: status error: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=121746, high=0, low=121746, sector=0
<thechitowncubs> [  822.804000] ide: failed opcode was: 0xea
<thechitowncubs> [  822.804000] hda: drive not ready for command
<thechitowncubs> [  822.804000] hda: wcache flush failed!
<FloodBot2> thechitowncubs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thechitowncubs> shoot, sorry
<nickrud> bazhang: I ducked and dodged, but when I told LjL to twist my arm he said:  +o or +b , my choice :)
<bazhang> pen once it is done then you can come back here to reconfigure x if need be
<thechitowncubs> sorry about that
<pen> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> nickrud: hahaha
<prettyricky> jeffMASTERflex_ ------> I see download for ubuntu x86 and 64 will that work for 32?
<hatter> why is the dvd /dev/scd0 ?
<AtomicSpark> prettyricky: x86 is 32 bit.
<nickrud> bazhang: he had to explain it to me, rflol
<prettyricky> oh thanks!
<cmueller> rtorrent is perfect
<cmueller> thanks
<bazhang> haha nickrud
<RangdeBasanti_> nickrud you therE?
<nickrud> RangdeBasanti: yes
<tdawgedogg> d00ds whenever i go into syn. package manager now i get this error! E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tdawgedogg> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nickrud> tdawgedogg: in a terminal, type   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AtomicSpark> prettyricky: if you downloaded something that said x86_64 that's for 64 bit processors. i know naming schemes fail a lot.
<Newbuntu2> can someone help me start my RAID array? I switched to ubuntu and I'm not sure how to start it back up
<Newbuntu2> (software RAID 5)
<TrustNoOne> rilo, did you have older azureus installed prior to installing vuze? you can get vuze running by running the shell script, but for the file associations to be moved from the old one to the new one, you said you did something?
<Stagger> hello, i am facing a weird connection issue here. My connection works fine other than when i try to use XChat, Pidgin (or aMsn, no difference), or synaptic. It works if I manually set the DNS - it wont work if I leave the DNS on 192.168.1.1 (my router, a dlink, has DHCP and automatic DNS enabled by deafault). Now, if I edit resolv.conf to set my DNS of choice and restart, internet wont work. Same is true if I set DNS manually on the DLi
<Stagger> nk. I have noticed that before returning the error message, XChat tries to connect to 1.0.0.0. What is going on? thanks :)
<prettyricky> Yep I just realized it,, do i have to unistall it cause it gave me an error message
<AtomicSpark> Newbuntu2: software raid 5? i don't believe it!
<rilo> TrustNoOne: I right-clicked the torrent and changed the "open with" to Azureus
<TrustNoOne> ya but i already have the older version installed right, so it opens with old version, im guessing you didnt have the old one installed, or you removed it
<hatter> Stagger, when you reboot you are getting dns from dhcp,
<Newbuntu2> atomicspark: Should I past my raidtab file? ;)
<lynxx> anyone else get an io-apic error on boot?
<Newbuntu2> past
<hatter> the routers as dns servers are crappy
<Newbuntu2> paste
<tdawgedogg> nickrud: thanks a lot man it worked ur the man
<hatter> change the dns server you use in the dhcp server
<AtomicSpark> Stagger: keeping your dns on your gateway works for most routers. they just forward the information on.
<nickrud> tdawgedogg: heh. I read the error message :)
<foo> err, firefox is crashing with this: Segmentation fault (core dumped) .. it crashes when I'm not doing anything. It's crashed 4 times in the past hour. I have a fresh install of 7.10 ... any ideas?
<hatter> pfff, i have used plenty, they are unreliable
<tdawgedogg> i typed it in terminal just without sudo
<hatter> as dns servers
<AtomicSpark> well. i use reliable routers *cough*
<macogw> Stagger: you mean because the resolv.conf changes when network manager connects and tries to set it to what it thinks is right?
<nickrud> tdawgedogg: ah. with dpkg and apt-get , like all system commands, you need sudo
<ubuntu> hello
<AtomicSpark> hi
<NativeAngels> im gettin an error binding to a port
<NativeAngels> 8067
<NativeAngels> but i cant see anything runing there
<hatter> AtomicSpark, :)  I am sure there are reliable ones, but here in Australia, the cheap d-link, netgear, etc are not so great
<macogw> Stagger: you *could* "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" to make that file immutable.  it won't be able to be changed, deleted, renamed, or have its mode (read, write, execute settings) changed.  to undo it, you'd use "sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf"
<jeffMASTERflex> foo: try deleting the .mozilla folder in your home directory and reinstalling firefox
<nickrud> hack alert!
<Stagger> macogw: yes i have used the chattr command
<NativeAngels> how can i clear port 8067
<AtomicSpark> Newbuntu2: anyways, i would advise to never run a software raid. if your software gets corrupt for any reason (your os is down) you risk losing everything, which defeats the point of raid.
<macogw> Stagger: it manages to change the file again even after you chattr +i?
<AtomicSpark> Newbuntu2: anyways if you used a hardware controller for it, you can just use ubuntu to set up LVM on it if you want the feature to expand in the future.
<hatter> AtomicSpark, i have been using s/w raid for quite a few years with no problems
<Stagger> macogw: no, after that the file stays the same but connection fails completely. i wont even get through to my router
<rilo> TrustNoOne: I had run apt-get remove azureus so I thought it was removed... but it apparently wasn't. I opened Azureus up through the menu, and it was the new version. Then, I noticed in Synaptic Azureus was still there, so I removed it... then the Azureus link in the menu disappeared
<ubuntu> i have error when i turn off pc when i try turn on cant complete looding then show black screen
<NativeAngels> so how do i clear all the ports in ubuntu
<AtomicSpark> hatter: just stating my opinion ;)
<NativeAngels> as i cant find what process is blocking it
<Stagger> macogw: pardon i do get to my router but not to the internet
<macogw> Stagger: do you get an IP from the router?
<TrustNoOne> rilo,  ok so you didnt remove with synaptic then
<hatter> AtomicSpark, :) Of course
<Stagger> macogw: yeah
<rilo> TrustNoOne: nope
<macogw> Stagger: can you ping your DNS servers?
<Stagger> how do i check that?
<macogw> Stagger: ping the IP addresses you put in resolv.conf
<Stagger> ok
<Stagger> macogw: ok I will do that and be back in min
<Stagger> macogw: thanks :)
<Newbuntu2> atomicspark: the point is for the data to survive a HDD failure rather than maintain uninterrupted uptime; the OS is on a different drive. anyway, my data is on the disks, so I need to start the raid array again. any help doing that?
<ubu2> I've been having trouble with getting the console resolution to stay at 1024x768.  I added nvidiafb to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and un-blacklisted it... and it worked beautifully, but then X didn't.
<seracht> anyone know how to remove join/quit messages in pidgin
<hatter> Newbuntu2, cat /proc/mdstat shows you what state the raid is in
<rilo> seracht: it's in preferences
<asdrubal> Why does the volume panel applet always show mute when I do scroll wheel on it?
<nickrud> ubu2: I don't think anyone has gotten framebuffer working well on consoles in ubuntu
<asdrubal> it's not muted but it shows mute
<nickrud> ubu2: anyone being me, anyway and others i've heard try
<seracht> I can't find it rilo
<bazhang> seracht: sure; switch to xchat ;]
<ubu2> I used to have it working in feisty, but it seems like a lot more things are broken for me in gutsy
<EADG> nickrud: ubu2 I have. took me awhile to sort out the config files, but it's "do-able"
<hatter> whats the graphical crontab program called in ubuntu ?
<Newbuntu2> hatter: I changed OS (went from gentoo to ubuntu); I don't know how to configure/add my drives/etc from an existing array (I just remember how to create one, but that would pave my drives)
<warriorforgod> Does anybody know where pidgin puts files that someone sends to me over im?
<hatter> Newbuntu2, google mdadm,  the commands arent too difficult
<CVD-PR> Hey, i can compile a .cpp in anjuta but dont let me choose build
<ubu2> EADG: any suggestions?
<jeffMASTERflex> CVD-PR: do you have build-essential installed?
<CVD-PR> yes jeffMASTERflex
<EADG> warriorforgod: No, not I, but if you know the name of the last sent file you can find it like this: open a terminal and type "sudo locate -u && locate lastfilesent" Dead easy :)
<jeffMASTERflex> CVD-PR: don't know the problem then, i've never used anjuta sorry
<ubu2> most of the time I'll get a blinking cursor and a blank screen in the console
<usr13> Stagger: hatter I don't know that there is one, but try   crontab -l   and   crontab -e
<CVD-PR> ok
<EADG> ubu2: Wasn't following the convo, what do you want to do?
<ubu2> EADG: I want my console to be 1024x768, the resolution of my LCD monitor
<bazhang> heh
<ubu2> I added nvidiafb to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and un-blacklisted it... and it worked beautifully, but then X didn't.
<EADG> ubu2: Running Gutsy?
<ubu2> yes, 7.10
<hatter> usr13, thx, just found it, kcron
<tdawgedogg> i cant get my resolution to 1920 by 1200 like its supposted to be i have a nvidia 7600 gt
<usr13>  hatter   crontab -e
<usr13> hatter: Cool, thanks.
<warriorforgod> Ok.  Next question.  When I type ifconfig in a terminal, none of the interfaces shows an ip address, however I have full internet access.
<EADG> ubu2: K, Gutsy did some things ab it diffrent than previous releases in that the framebuffer is disabled by default. So what ya need to do is re-enable it. Pretty easy, but you need to edit 3 files.
<EADG> ubu2: gimme a couple minutes to track down a url for you.
<usr13> warriorforgod: That's interesting.  Hummm, you sure?
<ubu2> EADG: thank you
<warriorforgod> usr13: yup
<warriorforgod> Wiered to me too.
<usr13> warriorforgod: Wired network?   What kind of router?
<warriorforgod> No router.  Hooked directly to cable modem.
<AntiUSA> I have laptop with a 15.4" WXGA screen with a 2MP camera, how can I see if the web cam is working? Skype is not able to see it
<hatter> warriorforgod, try turning off roaming mode - system -> adminstraitioon -> network
<ubu2> This is what I tried, and it screwed up X: http://www.savvyadmin.com/2007/12/25/console-framebuffer-in-ubuntu/
<usr13> warriorforgod:  What's your ISP?
<warriorforgod> usr13: cox
<cedriczg> hello fellows, maybe here is not the place to post this question. Bu I need help with web control panels
<pen_> bazhang: are you still there?
<cedriczg> I have a website which does not have cpanl
<bazhang> pen_: yes of course ;]
<cedriczg> cpanel
<pen_> bazhang: now after I enable the driver in manager
<cedriczg> I know it has another control panel
<pen_> bazhang: it says it cannot detect the driver
<cedriczg> but don't remember its name
<pen_> bazhang: then I'm in low resolution
<AtomicSpark> cedriczg: if you rented this server, i bet it's webmin.
<cedriczg> Does someone know another type of control panel for web hosting?
<cedriczg> oh, that may be
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg pen
<cedriczg> let me trty
<AtomicSpark> cedriczg: there is webmin, cpanel, and plesk.
<usr13> warriorforgod: PIng the router, see what it says.  e.g. ping 192.168.0.1  or ping 192.168.1.1
<pen_> bazhang: and btw, I didn't go to envy and uninstall the driver first
<usr13> warriorforgod:  route -n
<AtomicSpark> cedriczg: webmin is used for server config mostly, not for virutal hosts (shared web hosting)
<pen_> bazhang: now what should I do?
<warriorforgod> usr13: There is no router.  Connected directly to cable modem.
<bazhang> pen_: umm best to do that then
<pen_> bazhang: ok
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, thanks
<pen_> I wil try again
<bazhang> ebox also cedriczg
<usr13> warriorforgod: Ping the modem.
<usr13> warriorforgod:  route -n
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, I trtried webmin and no answer
<AtomicSpark> cedriczg: what are you trying to do? log into something?
<bazhang> !info ebox
<AntiUSA> how do I install my webcam?
<ubotu> ebox (source: ebox): eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<Jouva> I was jut wondering: Is there any GPS and mapping software available for Linux? i.e., something where I could have my laptop with me and a GPS device connected to it and help directions to the driver of a vehicle for whereever we're going
<EADG> ubu2: still looking...
 * cyphase just saw a Dell commercial on CNN for a computer with Ubuntu installed
<AtomicSpark> scary.
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, I am trying to log to site.org.uy/controlpanel
<Jouva> cyphase: Nice
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ see if it is in this list AntiUSA
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, but I don't remember the controlpanel name
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, and there set the users webmail space usage
<gavo> hi all    im running a GA P35-DS4 with the latest bios, and an Nvidia 8800GTS... anyway when I try and run ANY ubuntu-based distro... I get a completely black screen after I hit enter on the install cd... I think this is a common problem, but im hoping theres a common fix?
<usr13> Jouva: gpsdrive
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, for instancece I can access site.org.uy/webmail
<gavo> oh and usually i get a "kernel panic: cannot sync" error if I turn off quiet boot
<cyphase> Jouva: at least, it looked a whole lot like Ubuntu
<cyphase> it was just a background
<usr13> Jouva: gpsman
<Jouva> cyphase: Well if it didn't look like Vista it was probably Ubuntu
<AtomicSpark> cedriczg: you'll have to contact your host. its different depending on what you have and how its set up. most places use just ip:port and maybe they have a domain.com/cpanel forward to that. you know you have to use https:// right?
<seracht_> ok with x-chat how do I remove join/part messages
<Jouva> I think gpsdrive is what I'd be looking for, thanks :)
<seracht_> it's annoying
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, It seems it was /admin . I was lucky. Thanks to you I remembered (I supposed webim had the word admin in it :P )
<usr13> Jouva: gpsdrive - Car navigation system
<bazhang> seracht: right click on the nick list
<prettyricky> Hey guys what can I do to add a new bootskin, whenever I start my pc
<AtomicSpark> cedriczg: yeah they just have a redirect set up for you. neato.
<AnonCon> how do i build a C++ file?
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, thanks a lot
<cedriczg> AtomicSpark, Nice to find people eager to help around here ;)
<CVD-PR> anjuta crate the main.o but not the executable
<seracht> AnonCon:  you can use gdb
<seracht> er
<seracht> crap
<seracht> let me remember the command
<seracht> use a make file or something
<AnonCon> sorry, I'm not familiar with gdb
<seracht> gdb is a debugger
<usr13> AnonCon: build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages
<seracht> not a compiler
<n0greenfx> whats the best irc client for ubuntu
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is there a real Player package from ubuntu
<EADG> ubu2: I'm at a loss.
<usr13> !build-essential | AnonCon
<ubotu> AnonCon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<TrustNoOne> rilo, what did you use for a menu icon for azureus, because i didnt install the way you did, i just put azureus folder in /bin/share and then i created a file menu for the script, and made my own file association, it seems to be working, just that the icon in the menu is the default "no icon" one
<n8tuser> gavo can you try framebuffer=false as an entry during boot?
<gavo> n8tuser:   sure ill give it a go... should I add it to a regular boot command on standard res?
<nrossin> Okay, for some reason everything in Ubuntu is crashing all of a sudden.  No sound, XChat crashes, Firefox crashes, Amarok and Exaile both crash...  Even restarting X hasn't solved anything.  I haven't installed anything... was just watching videos online and suddenly lost sound...
<speeddemon8803> !packages > speeddemon8803
<Jouva> usr13: Yep. That's what it say here ;) I won't be using it yet but I'll keep it in mind. Right now I can only think of 3 applications and one big reason why I can't and stick Linux on my laptop as well.
<EADG> ubu2: I can't seem to track down one of 4 threads on the issue. Look on www.ubuntu-forum.org.
<Jouva> s/say/says/
<pen> bazhang: ok
<pen> bazhang: not working
<n8tuser> gavo during boot, you can "e" edit it for a temporary try.
<Jouva> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<usr13> Jouva: Very good!  Go for it :)
<rilo> TrustNoOne: actually, I wiped out all the Azureus stuff I had... copied the .deb to /usr/bin, sudo dpkg -i Azureus.... and it set it up completely. I ran it through the applications menu as it also setup the icon there and it's all good
<pen> bazhang: and if I go to the manager, it says the driver is not in use although it's checked??
<gavo> yep   ill just add it to the end of the standard entries   brb
<gavo> thanks
<Jouva> usr13: That's the problem. I do have it on my desktop, but my laptop I HAVE to keep Windows on.
<pen> bazhang: but when i go to xorg.conf to check the driver
<pen> bazhang: it's nvidia
<pen> bazhang: not nv
<nrossin> Okay, for some reason everything in Ubuntu is crashing all of a sudden.  No sound, XChat crashes, Firefox crashes, Amarok and Exaile both crash...  Even restarting X hasn't solved anything.  I haven't installed anything... was just watching videos online and suddenly lost sound... Anyone know how I can fix this without rebooting?
<pen> bazhang: so tell me what should I do next?
<usr13> Jouva: Dual boot. How big is the drive?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal pen
<cakedonkey> Hey all.
<TrustNoOne> rilo, i didnt get the deb, i got the tar... and it WORKS i just need the icon, mind sending it to me?
<bazhang> nrossin: what extra repos you got in your sources list?
<rilo> TrustNoOne: I thought there was some residue from the old installs so I just did it all over again... there was that Azureus script in the directory after I installed from the .deb the first time and it removed things so I didn't the second time... alright
<Jouva> usr13: Not big enough to dual boot really. I do some custom Windows software development for a consulting firm, so I kinda need Windows for that and need the space ;)
<nrossin> bazhang: Uhm, nothing out of the ordinary.  I don't actually think I have ANY extra repos.
<TrustNoOne> rilo, if you wouldnt mind just throwing it on megaupload or some sharing site and sending me the link, id appreciate...
<usr13> Jouva: Get another drive.
<nrossin> bazhang: I just know that I was watching movie trailers and when I tried to watch another one, the sound didn't work... then everything started crashing.
<AntiUSA> how do I install my webcam?
<bazhang> nrossin: what triggered this event? what happened between when it was working and when it stopped working
<Jouva> usr13: For the laptop?
<ubu2> EADG: ah, well, I've already read as many as I can on it
 * NeT_DeMoN_ hugs ubotu
<nrossin> bazhang: That was literally it... just a matter of moving from one website to another.
<Jouva> usr13: Oh a bigger one. I see. No. Can't afford it right now and don't have the urge to dual boot for the most part anyway, and would put extra space to Windows' use anyway :/
<bazhang> nrossin: did you install something like awn or other? are you running compiz? have you tried disabling it if so?
<nrossin> bazhang: I've tried restarting X, but that hasn't helped either.
<fredmv> Not sure how re-hashed of a topic this is, and I've searched around, but how should I go about fixing "Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device". Anytime I launch a game (that preseumably uses the SDL libs) I get this error.
<TrustNoOne> rilo, that works too, thx
<nrossin> bazhang: I don't use Compiz or any docks...
<TrustNoOne> best dock is AWN
<usr13> Jouva: Yes, get a BID drive, ghost your existing MS onto it, leave 20g or so free and then install Ubuntu on it.
<NeT_DeMoN_> @lart 8 NeT_DeMoN_
<bazhang> !ot | NeT_DeMoN_
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Stagger_Lee> macogw: hi, you still there?
<Jouva> usr13: I'd consider it if I had the money ;)
<Stagger_Lee> macogw: it didnt work!
<NeT_DeMoN_> bazhang: i know, i was just testing something
<rilo> TrustNoOne: no problem, thanks for the info
<macogw> Stagger_Lee: yes
<EADG> ubu2: hehe, don't give up. It's possible. It's one of the first things I did when I installed Gutsy.
<NeT_DeMoN_> back to offtopic!
<AntiUSA> is there a guide to how to install a webcam on Ubuntu?
<macogw> Stagger_Lee: you cant ping the DNS servers, but you can ping the router, right?
<thechitowncubs> I upgraded my kernel and now I can't boot into my ubuntu :(
<bazhang> AntiUSA: apart from the link I gave you?
<fredmv> Has anyone run into such a problem? Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device
<AntiUSA> I missed it
<thechitowncubs> I am now in the livecd but i can't run fsck or anything successfully
<Stagger_Lee> macogw: no, if i edit resolv i cant ping the router either
<AntiUSA> sorry man
<nrossin> AntiUSA: I would assume typing "webcam ubuntu" into Google would give you exactly what you're looking for.
<usr13> Jouva: Yea, I know what you mean.  But HDs are getting little cheeper now days, so.... save up and watch for good deal.  Check out the used market, etc.
<AntiUSA> could you send it again
<bazhang> AntiUSA: can you scroll up?
<fredmv> I just installed the latest sdl1.2 Debian libs and did an xhost + localhost.  Still nothing.
<jeffMASTERflex> ubotu: have you checked out this page? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-652038.html
<AntiUSA> I have done that but I have not been able to succeed
<Exershio> ugh, can someone help? I'm using Gnome (ubuntu gutsy) and I have items in my applications menu that I cannot delete (a warcraft game I installed through wine). I press delete and nothing happens. why cant I get rid of them?
<zelrikriando> AntiUSA: plug your webcam...if it doesnt work...go and buy one that is compatible
<AntiUSA> I tried easy cam with no luck
<zelrikriando> :D
<jeffMASTERflex> ubu2: oops... have you checked out this page? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-652038.html
<AntiUSA> well it's the one that is part of my laptop :(
<Jouva> usr13: Sorry just that I have a nice big big big credit card debt I need to pay off first :)
<Stagger_Lee> macogw: i am confused, how can it be that changing the dns makes me unable to connect to my own router?
<macogw> Stagger_Lee: why'd you edit the resolv.conf at all then?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ AntiUSA see if your cam is in this list
<nrossin> Exershio: Are you trying to delete them while editing the menus?  Try right-clicking and choosing Remove/Delete
<EADG> ubu2: I spend most me time in CLI with Screen... couldn't live there if I couldn't have better res, and a better looking font.
<Exershio> nrossin: I tried that, and nothing happens
<usr13> Jouva: Yea, esll maybe later on...
<macogw> Stagger_Lee: i dont know
<nrossin> Okay, for some reason everything in Ubuntu is crashing all of a sudden.  No sound, XChat crashes, Firefox crashes, Amarok and Exaile both crash...  Even restarting X hasn't solved anything.  I haven't installed anything... was just watching videos online and suddenly lost sound... Anyone know how I can fix this without rebooting?
<hatter> Stagger_Lee, it cant
<macogw> Stagger_Lee: im pretty confused by what's wrong with your comp, so i'm gonna go ahead and let someone else take over
<Jouva> usr13: Oh trust me I'd love to do it :) There's not many games I play these days so I won't have to worry about that for example.
<Stagger_Lee> macogw: thanks anyway
<fredmv> Anyone have any clue about SDL issues?    Man, I feel like such a newb...
<usr13> nrossin: Try restartgin the Xserver   Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<nrossin> usr13: I wrote that I already tried that ;)
<usr13> fredmv: What's the problem?
<Stagger_Lee> hatter: well if i edit resolv.conf, and replace nameserver 192.168.1.1 with my own provider's DNS or OPen DNS, upon restart i cant connect to my own router
<pen> bazhang: what mouse protocal should I choose?
<usr13> nrossin: I dono then, sorry.
<bazhang> pen when in doubt choose the default
<Stagger_Lee> hatter:it keeps trying but it wont get through
<AntiUSA> ok bazhang, I found your link
<AntiUSA> thanks man
<samuel> what are the alternatives?
<samuel> what is  the alternatives under ubuntu?
<n8tuser> nrossin--> when you do   ipcs  how many rows have their last column (status) blank?
<fredmv> usr13: I'm trying to launch an SDL-based game  ( sauerbraten ) and I keep getting "Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device".    I've tried a) installing the latest sdl1.2 Debian libs.  and 2) running a xhost + localhost... but to no avail.
<nrossin> Man, I tell ya... I get more random crashes and things just breaking in Linux than I do with Windows... I still LOVE Linux, just wish it didn't constantly break without any changes being made.
<bazhang> samuel not sure what you are asking--please clarify
<zelrikriando> samuel: hello...
<zelrikriando> (first)
<nrossin> n8tuser: There are 3 blank entries.
<nrossin> n8tuser: One for root, two for me.
<hatter> Stagger_Lee, when you say connect, do yuo mean open in a browser ?
<hatter> you dont need to reboot when you change resolv.conf
<fredmv> usr13: any ideas?   I searched the forum but the solutions that worked for others don't seem to be working for me.  I've restarted the X-server several times too.
<n8tuser> nrossin--> under bytes how much do they take up?
<pen> bazhang: what should I do now?
<pen> bazhang: I finished the settings
<n8tuser> nrossin--> btw, which ubuntu version do you have?
<TrustNoOne> anyways, time to go look at some bootloader screens
<s_unix> hi
<samuel> I want to know how to update ubuntu alternatives ?
<bazhang> pen reboot
<shdbft> .abjects.net
<nrossin> n8tuser: root: 122880...  for me: 64528 and 131072.  I'm running Gutsy
<pen> bazhang: ok
<n8tuser> Stagger_Lee--> i hope you realized that using your ISP's dns would not allow you to resolve, 192.x ip addresses right?
<bazhang> samuel: what is ubuntu alternatives? clarify please
<hatter> n8tuser, not true
<n8tuser> nrossin--> you can try to remove them with ipcrm,  I dont know the options off hand, man ipcs, man ipcrm
<nrossin> n8tuser: WOuldn't it be easier to just reboot?
<UnIdiot> anyone want to help me?
<nrossin> n8tuser: Would basically accomplish the same thing, wouldn't it?
<n8tuser> hatter--> does your ISP address resolve 192.x.x.x addresses?
<hatter> dns has one purpose, map human readable names to ip addresses
<bazhang> ask away UnIdiot
<UnIdiot> okay then
<n8tuser> nrossin--> go ahead and reboot
<nrossin> ugh... man this is infuriating.
<nrossin> n8tuser: THanks
<UnIdiot> im trying to blacklist the pc speaker, it keeps on beeping in the terminal and on startup in xubuntu
<pen_> bazhang: unfortunately, it's still not working
<UnIdiot> i've added it to the blacklist, but it still does it
<n8tuser> hatter--> you did not answer me, can your ISP dns server resolve a 192.x.x.x address?
<pen_> bazhang: why?
<gavo> hey all  i was here before... urmmm figured out my problem   ... does 64bit kubuntu support Core2Duo processors? because the 32bit version is working without the black screen and kernel sync problems ive been having...
<UnIdiot> i can disable it temporarily though
<bazhang> pen_: what happened in the restart?
<s_unix> UnIdiot: in X -> xset -b
<pen_> bazhang: what do you mean?
<hatter> n8tuser, you are speaking of ip addresses,  dns resolves names to ip addresses
<samuel> bazhang: I am sorry , I don't know much about ubuntu alternatives. I just want to know how to change the jvm enviorment ?
<UnIdiot> s_unix: huh,..... I'm a linux newbie
<bazhang> pen what does the restricted driver now say?
<n8tuser> hatter--> and likewise in reverse noh?  you have not answered my question yet
<pen_> bazhang: same thing, it's checked but say not in use
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I just pressed a few buttons
<bazhang> pen try unchecking it then rechecking it
<palomer> and now my firefox is opaque!
<palomer> ie, transparent
<palomer> how do I stop this stuff?
<palomer> its freaking me out
<hatter> no an internet dns does not resolve a name to an internet non-routable address
<bazhang> palomer: sounds like a compiz plug in
<hatter> that is not the point
<pen_> bazhang: no restart between?
<n8tuser> hatter, correct
<palomer> this is a fresh install!
<bazhang> pen_: nay
<hatter> the point is, he is trying to get to his router via an ip address
<fredmv> I hate to keep asking this, but does anyone know how to fix: " Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device".  I've got the latest sdl1.2 libs for Debian, as well as trying a 'xhost + localhost'.  Still, I get the same error...
<pen_> bazhang: ok, now?
<hatter> to which, dns has no part
<pen_> bazhang: do I need to do any configuration?
<palomer> I press shift something
<palomer> or control something
<bazhang> pen hang on a second
<n8tuser> hatter and if he is using the ISP dns server to resolve an ip address thats 192.x.x.x it would not work
<palomer> whoa
<palomer> alt-mouse wheel
<Stag> hatter: i have tried restarting, but nothing has changed
<s_unix> UnIdiot: in term input -> xset -b -> to stop Xorg bell
<Stag> hatter: I am confused! :S
<UnIdiot> ok
<hatter> n8tuser,  no it doesnt, but no router asks for a domain name.
<bazhang> palomer try alt f2 metacity --replace
<seracht> crap
<UnIdiot> anyway to do it perminatly?
<seracht> I have gnome xchat
<seracht> can I remove join/part messages there
<hatter> they need an ip address on the same subnet
<UnIdiot> or will that last after a reboot?
<hatter> which doesnt need any dns
<Stag> hatter: could it have to to with the DHCP settings?
<n8tuser> hatter, correct, if in same subnet
<hatter> stag, yes, the dhcp gives out the ip address
<ToddEDM> how can i make a different movie plaer the default one ?
<palomer> alt-mousewheel can change the opacity
<palomer> pretty funky
<jrib> !defaultapp > ToddEDM (read the private message from ubotu)
<Djangoo> it's gone now
<ubu2> EADG: thanks, I'll take a look at it. yeah, I spend a lot of time in CLI and it sucks with low res =p
<UnIdiot> s_unix:  I want it completely disabled, in everything, so that it will never beep.
<Stag> hatter: should I disable the DHCP?
<UnIdiot> how would i do that?
<pen_> bazhang: now?
<hatter> stag, so you need to make sure of two things, the dhcp server is turned on, and you havent set a static ip address on your box which os on a different subnet
<pen_> bazhang: are u there?
<Stag> hatter: I am sure of both
<seracht> guys, for getting the best looking themes, should I search for emerald or something else?
<hatter> then you should be able to ping the router
<s_unix> UnIdiot:you can add it to  X boot srcipt
<dbe`> '
<hatter> and make sure youdon't have two dhcp servers on the same network
<pen_> !theme | seracht
<ubotu> seracht: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<UnIdiot> and how would i do that s_unix?
<UnIdiot> thanks for the help btw
<jack-desktop> whats the easiest way to remove a window list from a panel
<Stag> hatter: I only have one router, could I still have 2dhcp's?
<titanix88> guys, i had an interesting ubuntu slowdown issue. It was just working fine with compiz and gnome. Suddenly i found my login taking 10-15 minutes. Then i disabled gdm and installed kdm. Now it's fast again. Why??!
<seracht> pen what should I look for though
<hatter> stag, do you have wireless ?
<ToddEDM> is VLC the best media player?
<Jewsus_> Can someone help me determine why my computer is going so slow right now (using Ubuntu)?  Is there a way to see which process(es) are making it so slow?
<FourX4Luvn> !best | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<pen_> seracht: it's obvious, although I forgot the exact name, but it's something like theme or
<Stag> yes
<Stag> hatter: yes
<pen_> bazhang: plz, I'm stuck here, low resolution
<n8tuser> Jewsus_--> start with top, whats the highest cpu usage?
<hatter> most wireless devices have dhcp servers turned on by default
<s_unix> UnIdiot: like mk a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/stopbell
<ToddEDM> would any of you consider VLC to be your favorite media player?
<Stag> hatter: yes I am sure it is still on, i have just checked
<samuel> How to list channels under ZhatZilla?
<UnIdiot> ok
<bazhang> pen you have the nvidia-glx-new installed?
<Stag> it's always been on actually
<Jewsus_> n8tuser, top of what? System monitor -> processes?
<n8tuser> hatter come again? wireles devices have dhcp server turned on?
<titanix88> Jewsus_: my pc was going slow too. but there was no detectable cpu or mem use.
<pen_> bazhang: I think so
<pen_> bazhang: it says the lastest
<usr13> ToddEDM: mplayer
<hatter> stag, wireless access point
<n8tuser> Jewsus_-->  on command line, type top
<bazhang> pen_: open up synaptic and check please
<Stag> hatter: what do you mean?
<jrib> ToddEDM: just try them and use what works for you
<n0greenf1> i have and external usb hdd in ntfs format how do i share that with my macbook running os x??
<hatter> stag, do you have a wireless access point or wireless router ? as a seperate little box to your modem ?
<Stag> i have a router
<pen_> bazhang: yes , it's marked
<pen_> bazhang: and installed
<Stag> hatter: like a little box plugged into the wall downstairs
<n8tuser> Stag its best to describe the network layout you have, if you have drawing preferably
<jack-desktop> whats the easiest way to remove a window list from a panel
<pen_> bazhang: btw, I haven't reboot yet
<pen_> bazhang: you told me to wait
<hatter> Stag, what is this little box you speak of ?
<pen_> bazhang: so what should I do now?
<FourX4Luvn> jack-desktop: Right click on it and select "remove from panel"
<Stag> DLink G604T
<usr13> Stag: What's the problem?  Are you unable to acquire IP settings from the DHCP server?  If so, try restarting the router, (sometimes the DHCP server wakes up after hard reset).
<Jewsus_> the highest CPU usage is from a game I was playing, but that game won't respond when I try to close it.  How can I force it to close?
<jack-desktop> FourX4Luvn, you can't right click on window list...
<FourX4Luvn> jack-desktop: Don't right click on a window entry.. do it on the very edge of the window list
<Stag> usr1: no, it's a much stanger thing
<bazhang> pen this may take a few minutes to resolve--best to calm down first--we will get through this
<jack-desktop> FourX4Luvn, i've been trying that, i cant ;o
<titanix88>                *
<usr13> Stag: What is it?
<n8tuser> Jewsus_--> how much cpu usage? to kill it, kill -15 pidofgame
<pen_> bazhang: sorry, I just don't like low resolution
<Jewsus_> 63%
<jack-desktop> nevermind i got it
<n8tuser> Jewsus_--> kill -15 pidofgame
<FourX4Luvn> jack-desktop: My guess is you're still in the wrong area then.. The very left edge.. See a very faint set of little dots?  There.
<usr13> Stag: What is your router's IP?  192.168.1.1 ?
<bazhang> pen you also have the nvidia-kernel-common?
<pen_> bazhang: yes
<Stag> usr1: xchat, pidgin and synaptic cant connect to the internet. firefox can. i can connect with xchat if i manually set the DNS; but if i change resolv.conf, give chattr +1 and restart, i cant access my router
<usr13> Stag: Check the cable.  If you have a spare, replace it.  (Could have bad connector at one end or the other.)
<Stag> usr1: yes 192.168.1.1
<Jewsus_> ok
<bazhang> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf pen
<Stag> usr1: it's wireless
<usr13> Stag: Oh, well never mind about the cable.
<pen_> ok
<pen_> bazhang: it's opened
<n8tuser> Stag are you only using wireless or also ethernet on same pc?
<usr13> Stag: Are you not resolving domain names?
<Alyxander> anyone know of a way to install windows after i have installe dubuntu
<CVD-PR> what is the equivalent of system("pause"); in linux?
<Stag> hatter: did you see Stagger_Lee just left the room? was i still logged in from before???
<usr13> Stag: What happens when  you issue command:   host av.com
<bazhang> pen does the file correctly identify your card?
<pen_> yes
<pen_> and driver is nvidia
<Stag> n8tuser: only wireless
<pen_> says in Section Device
<n8tuser> CVD-PR--> sleep ?
<Alyxander> anyone know of a way to install windows after i have installed ubuntu
<CVD-PR> c++
<bazhang> pen the line under busid paste this: Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"
<Stag> usr1: av.com has address 66.94.234.13
<Stag> av.com has address 216.109.112.135
<Stag> av.com mail is handled by 50 av1-mrin.yahoo.com.
<Stag> av.com mail is handled by 50 av2-mrin.yahoo.com.
<pen_> Alyxander: google, there is a guide for it
<mo1> neville - vmware server works great....  that way you can leave your ubu partition alone
<n8tuser> Stag re-establish your wireless connectivity, like sudo "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0"
<mo1> and its free
<bazhang> pen with the spaces--this is all from this link by the way: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687654
<usr13> Alyxander: If your computer will boot from any drive, you should be able to put MS on another drive.
<Ttech> mo1,  yap
<pen_> bazhang: no need, it's already there
<UnIdiot> Can anyone help me disable the pc speaker bell in xubuntu permanently?
<usr13> Stag: You are connected.
<n8tuser> Stag and do not try to modify resolv.conf unless you really have to
<pen_> bazhang: what do you mean?
<Stag> ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<usr13> Stag: You are connected amd resolving domain names.
<pen_> bazhang: do you want to me delete the line Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
<Stag> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<Stag> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<pen_> bazhang: and insert the line you gave me?
<n8tuser> Stag that just re-establishes the connectivity.. ifdown then ifup
<bazhang> pen_: and the section marked module is glx there? no dont delete that
<titanix88> UnIdiot: unplug the little speaker inside the casing ;) (just kidding:)
<usr13> Stag: Must be some sort of packet filtering going on.
<UnIdiot> i wish haha
<UnIdiot> laptop
<pen_> bazhang: dbe glx
<mo1> Alyx - have you considered running windows in a vmware session?
<n8tuser> Stag we assumed you were using wlan0, if another name perhaps eth0, then use eth0
<pen_> bazhang: two modules
<usr13> Stag: Check your router settings.
<Stag> n8tuser: oh, sorry! i am such a dork
<bazhang> pen_: what is the second one
<pen_> bazhang: what do you mean? the module section?
<Darkmystere> Err, Can some one help me i beileave my network device was switched to ip6 some how...and Network Manager doesnt load at start up and none of my connection managers work wifi-manager and kwifi manager
<pen_> load dbe *space* load glx
<UnIdiot> can anyone help me with disabling the pc speaker?
<UnIdiot> very annoying
<bazhang> pen what is dbe? is that a fragment from envy? there should only be glx in there
<pen_> bazhang: I don't know, maybe, but didn't you just let me do the reconfigure?
<usr13> UnIdiot: Open Volume Control and turn off PC Speaker.
<FourX4Luvn> UnIdiot: system > preferences > sound..   System Beep tab
<pen_> bazhang: shouldn't it reconfigure the file ?
<bazhang> pen_: remove the dbe--who knows what kind of envy stuff is still around
<pen_> bazhang: oh
<pen_> ok
<Stag> usr13: I get ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<Stag> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<pen_> bazhang: I comment it out
<pen_> bazhang: any more to check?
<n8tuser> Darkmystere--> verify you have ipv6 enabled,
<Q_Continuum> Anyone have time to help with Gusty Bluetooth connections?  (Can see the keyboard, can't get it to connect quite right)
<Stag> usr13: if i give sudo iwconfig, i get IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"G604T_WIRELESS"
<Stag>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:3D:B6:E4:D2
<Stag>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm
<Stag>           Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Stag>           Encryption key:off
<Stag>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot2> Stag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> pen_: now save the file, close it and restart--if you have further problems write this down sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<usr13> Stag: You are connected to the internet and resolving domain names, so....
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to figure out where a configuration script is looking for particular header files, but I'm not sure what file would list that?
<Stag> usr13: so?
<NEETo> EADG: it worked! that page you gave me worked! =D thank you so much
<usr13> Stag: You are connected, right?
<bazhang> hehe
<Stag> ok, now i am
<pen_> bazhang: ok
<usr13> You have proven that it is not a connection issue.
<Stag> but when i restart, i'll have the same problem
<ubu2> EADG: er, wrong nick, but yeah, thanks =)
<usr13> Stag: Yes, see...
<Darkmystere> n8tuser, I went to network tools...and then selected my device and under protocals it said ip6
<bazhang> I hope he wrote that down
<usr13> Stag: What happens when you restart?
<yell0w> hey guys, is there a bleeding edge repo somewhere where  i can get the latest stuff ?
<Darkmystere> Im acctually in backtrak...beause i ant connect to the internet
<Darkmystere> in ubuntu
<usr13> Stag: Is this a new 7.10 install?
<bazhang> wired or wireless Darkmystere
<Stag> usr13: i can browse sites but cant connect to xchat, pidgin or repositories
<Stag> yep
<FourX4Luvn> yell0w: Most bleeding edge Debian based distro that I can think of is Kanotix
<usr13> Stag: Fully updated?
<UnIdiot> ok, how do I disable the pc speaker from the kernel
<UnIdiot> i don't ever want to have to deal with it
<Stag> usr13: yes. strangely enough, the previous install did not have this issue.
<bazhang> yell0w: backports
<EADG> :)
<Darkmystere> bazhang, Wireless
<asdrubal> UnIdiot, bios, or cut the wires hehe
<yell0w> FourX4Luvn: i like to stick with ubuntu
<bazhang> Darkmystere: what card
<n8tuser> Darkmystere--> you can turn them off in  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Stag> usr13: yeah fully updated
<yell0w> bazhang: anything more bleeding edge than backports ?
<Darkmystere> bazhang, Atheros AR5006EG
<UnIdiot> ok then
<yell0w> bazhang: like debian's sid ?
<FourX4Luvn> yell0w: My bad.. I read "distro"  sorry
<Stag> usr13: should i re-install ubuntu?
<UnIdiot> how to turn off in terminal, or whatever doing ctrl alt f2 is
<usr13> Stag: No.  Look ad dmesg for  clues
<bazhang> yellow you want bleeding edge? #fedora ;]
<yell0w> :(
<usr13> Stag: Just restart and see if it happens again?
<kasan_sweat> Using mc, I'm copying a large amount of data from a FAT32 (internal, don't ask) drive to an external ext3 USB drive. It is EXTREMELY slow--but not steady, as in, it copies in "bursts" - any ideas on how to aleviate this?
<yell0w> they don't use apt
<Stag> ok
<bazhang> yellow or sidux
<Naisenu> Hi. I am trying to get dual monitor setup working on Ubuntu. Using an nVidia GeForce 6600GT (no problems with the driver previously.) Went through "sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg". It appeared to "switch" primary monitors around. Now one monitor is only showing "blue" and the other one has "no signal". Connecting the "no signal" with VGA. Blue screen is DVI.
<n8tuser> UnIdiot--> what do you want turned off?
<yell0w> bazhang: and i really don't know how their driver support is
<Stag> usr13: when i restart, is there any command i should execute for diagnostics so i can report here?
<UnIdiot> n8tuser: internal speaker beeps
<yell0w> bazhang: i have a system running stable already
<n8tuser> yell0w--> yum is their equivalent to apt-get
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/gaming/top-5-amazing-free-games-you-probably-never-played-and-should/ great list
<Kitar|st> anyone for a game
<Kitar|st> hehe
<FourX4Luvn> it's still RPM based though... phbbbt
<bazhang> yellow just a joke--bleeding edge debian is sidux, for ubuntu backports is about as out there as it gets unless you want to try hardy alpha 4 ;]
<yell0w> bazhang:  do you know what happen to grumpy groundhog ?
<KiD_ChAoS> does anyone here use limewire under Unbuntu and are happy with it?
<Geoffrey2> more bleeding edge than backports?  well, I suppose there's gutsy-proposed (pre-release updates)
<bazhang> yellow or wait for 8.10 intrepid ibex
<n8tuser> UnIdiot--> sometimes you cant just cut of the wires, because its soldered in the mobo
<UnIdiot> ARGH....the speaker still beeps in XFCE when i reach the end of a list with the arrow keys... is there no relief!
<UnIdiot> i can't take this stupid pc speaker beep though
<Stag> usr13: check this out: before I set the DNS manually and i managed to enter XChat. Now the DNS has been manually reset and I cant access Pidgin!
<UnIdiot> there has to be a way to disable it!
<yell0w> Geoffrey2: that's outside/aside of multiverse and backports ?
<bazhang> UnIdiot: turn off all system sounds that should do it
<nickrud> UnIdiot: blacklist the pcspkr module
<n8tuser> yell0w--> you want bleeding edge? why not go embedded linux, or uclinux ?
<g35c> if i dont have pump, how can i manually set the ip, subnet mask, and default gateway of my wifi card?
<Geoffrey2> um, power down the computer and physically yank the magnet out of the speaker?
<Naisenu> (*hopes someone knows about dual-monitors*)
<UnIdiot> nickrud: how would i do that, i tried, but it still beeps, but i may have done it wrong
<KiD_ChAoS> is Limewire a good choice for unbuntu
<usr13> Stag: Did you do a hard reset on the Router?
<KiD_ChAoS> ubuntu
<FourX4Luvn> UnIdiot: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Visual-Bell-8.html
<pen> bazhang: still no use
<bazhang> !xinerama | Naisenu
<n8tuser> gr35c easy, modify your /etc/network/interfaces file
<ubotu> Naisenu: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Stag> i did today to see if restarting would change something, but nothing has changed
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg pen
<pen> bazhang: I'm still in low resolution
<Naisenu> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<yell0w> n8tuser: i got an ubuntu system running stably, i don't want to venture to antyhing else, my problem is there are a few things that i want the latest of
<nickrud> UnIdiot: you added a file to /etc/modules.d/ , with the line    blacklist pcspkr   in it?
<g35c> n8tuser: thats it?\
<nickrud> UnIdiot: doh, /etc/modprobe.d that is
<pen> ok
<UnIdiot> is that it?
<pen> bazhang: what now?
<Ithappens> whats the command to remove something added to repositories?
<nickrud> that's it
<UnIdiot> i edited the file blacklist in that folder...
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: gtk-gnutella or frostwire
<n8tuser> yell0w--> then you are saying bleeding edge but yet you dont want to change things
<Naisenu> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<FourX4Luvn> UnIdiot: You using Bash?
<Darkmystere> nickrud, My Network Manager wont load at startup also when i choose network from administrator list it doesnt have enable roaming mode..
<KiD_ChAoS> bazhang, are they fast?
<bazhang> pen sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bladezor> Does anyone know if Parallels is going to have Coherence for linux?
<n8tuser> yell0w--> incompatible statements
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: yup
<pen> bazhang: I did it
<UnIdiot> FourX4Luvn: don't really know, what comes with stock xubuntu
<nickrud> UnIdiot: I don't edit that file, I create my own. But the end result should be the same
<KiD_ChAoS> which one do you use bazhang
<UnIdiot> ok, ill try creating one
<Geoffrey2> oh, I'm running ./configure in trying to build a program from source...several header files that ARE installed aren't being properly detected...I'm trying to figure out why, and was hoping I could figure out somehow what directories the scripts were actually checking in?
<Hammsand> Okay so when i hit the mute button on my keyboard there is a OSD that pops up showing a speaker with an X on it,  and when i push volume up it also shows OSD's.   However it's not the correct track on my sound card, so nothing happens.   I fixed this problem by selecting preferences for the 'volume icon' on the taskbar, and changing it to  'analog front'    can i change these same settings for the On Screen Displays?
<usr13> Stag: If it refuses to acquire IP info, just pick an IP that is outside the DHCP's pool and set to static IP and put known to be good nameserver  IPs in /etc/resolv.conf
<ubu2> yay, links2 -g RAWKS
<CVD-PR> the suspend its working in ubuntu?
<yell0w> n8tuser: i want to know if there's anything within ubuntu that's more bleeding edge than backports ?
<g35c> n8tuser: werent there some commands to do it/
<nickrud> Darkmystere: I know little to nothing about networkmanager
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: not really a user, just an innocent bystander but folks here seem to like both
<brian_> Hello all, would anyone mind giving me a hand setting up php?
<KiD_ChAoS> bazhang, ok
<prettyricky_> where can I get some widgets for ubuntu 7.10??
<pen> bazhang: what shoudl I do now?
<Vulcanis> Guys, my wifi range was halved when I booted into ubuntu, I manged to fix it with iwconfig ath0 txpower 16, but I need to do that every reboot.  CAn you give me a more perminant solution?
<bazhang> prettyricky_: with compiz or without
<n8tuser> yell0w--> dont know, i thought you want a really bleeding edge, and i suggested those two
<FourX4Luvn> UnIdiot: I think it's bash.  Look for .bashrc in your home folder.. If you do add "set bell-style none" to it.  That should stop the speaker in the terminal.. and the other setting in gnome should stop it from any graphical programs.
<CVD-PR> ?
<prettyricky_> I currently have compiz
<Stag> usr13: it usually acquires IP info no problem, except when i edit resolv.conf with my own DNS
<n8tuser> g35c--> only vim /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> screenlets then prettyricky_
<prettyricky_> does it matter if I have it
<Darkmystere> nickrud, Wifi-Manager doesnt work either
<Darkmystere> nickrud, *wifi-radar
<FourX4Luvn> UnIdiot: You'll have to log out and back in again for the change to take affect
<brian_> Hello all, would anyone mind giving me a hand setting up php.. I'm trying to set up a webserver but I can't seem to tell if PHP is correctly installed
<nickrud> Darkmystere: I know even less abut wifi-radar :)
<bazhang> www.screenlets.org prettyricky_
<g35c> n8tuser: hmm ok, but i remember last time, a user here gave me some commands to do it but ill give it a try
<pen> bazhang: I will reboot then
<n8tuser> Stage i suggest do not fool around with resolv.conf lest you really have to
<prettyricky_> cool thanks!
<dibz> evening
<Hammsand> wow you guys suck,  all i had to do was go into System/Preferences/Sound     thanks for nothing
<usr13> Stag: Well, I dono
<bazhang> np
<nickrud> Darkmystere: If networkmanager hadn't worked for me, I might have had to learn something ;)
<bazhang> hammsand your welcome
<Darkmystere> nickrud, :/ iwconfig doesnt work either.... nor kwifi-manager..
<Stag> usr13: do you think reinstalling could get me out of this trouble? I have been trying to solve this for 4 days!
<FourX4Luvn> Darkmystere: Have you looked into wicd?
<spowers> what's the normal process for an important fix to be backported from hardy to gutsy?
<usr13> Stag: No
<Darkmystere> FourX4luvn, wicd?
<FourX4Luvn> Darkmystere: I had the same problem.. neither of those working.. nor did wpa_supplicant.. but wicd worked a treat for me on my laptop
<prettyricky> thanks@!
<Stag> usr13: so what should I do now? just restart and then pay attention to what?
<brian_> Hello all, would anyone mind giving me a hand setting up php.. I'm trying to set up a webserver but I can't seem to tell if PHP is correctly installed
<n8tuser> spowers umm time is of the essence, wait til next release?
<Darkmystere> FourX4luvn, any links?
<nickrud> spowers: depends on the fix, sometimes it'll show up in gutsy-backports or -updates . The dev's are very conservative about what 'important' is
<spowers> my trackerd is using about 2gb of ram, and i found a bug in launchpad about it.  The fix has been uploaded to hardy, but is not yet available in backports
<FourX4Luvn> Darkmystere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Darkmystere> FourX4luvn,nickrud, well it used to work before i tried booting Windows partion from VMware Workstation with root previlages....then everything turned read-only and then i did fsck /dev/sda5 (ubuntu partion) that fixed that but i havent been able to use networking since..
<Stag> usr13: should i restart and report dmesg to you?
<UnIdiot> nickrud: It says that the folder is not writable, i have no idea what im doing
<usr13> Stag: Just check to see if it is connected properly.  host av.com  ; route -n ; ifconfig ; iwconfig ; ping 192.168.1.1 or ping 192.168.0.1  etc.
<bazhang> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ Darkmystere also here
<UnIdiot> i tried to make a blacklist file in abiword
<nickrud> UnIdiot: oh, bad idea. use    sudoedit
<Stag> ok
<Darkmystere> bazhang, also look at what i typed for nickrud and Fourx4luvn?
<Stag> usr13: thanks a lot for your help
<Stag> usr13: i will try this
<usr13> Stag: If   host av.com  returns IP info, you are connected and resolving domain names.
<Stag> ok, i'll see what happens
<usr13> Stag: Very good.
<caligarn1037> my firefox won't let me do "copy image" with right click...has anybody hacked through this problem. or know where the solution is on the net?
<Stag> hatter: thanks for your help
<UnIdiot> nickrud: PM'd
<Stag> n8tuser: thank you
<Stag> i'll probably be back in 5 mins lol
<usr13> caligarn1037: You mean "Save Image As"?
<n8tuser> Stag no sweat..come back again
<Darkmystere> Err, Can some one upload the .deb...i cant access any Ubuntu install with internet meaning i cant get to synaptics..
<caligarn1037> usr13: no, Cop image
<caligarn1037> copy image...
<bazhang> caligarn1037: why not just save image as
<pen> bazhang: something is wrong here
<dibz> how do i keep my grub conf from losing the kernel options i pass when apt-get updates grub?
<brian_> Does anyone know anything about apache
<pen> bazhang: with the addtional flag -phigh, it worked
<pen> baz
<pen> bazhang: but
<bazhang> pen which is why I said envy uhoh at the outset
<caligarn1037> usr13: save image is possible...it makes it a lot easier to copy image and then paste directly into, say, openoffice
<usr13> caligarn1037: "Save image as..."
<n8tuser> dibz--> umm save a file copy?
<dibz> brian_ im sure someone does
<pen> bazhang: when I enable compiz, it says it need to enable nvidia driver and I reboot again
<dibz> n8tuser ummm i mean without my intervention
<brian_> Well, I just need to know how to set it so it receives files from my computer
<pen> bazhang: then it's not working again
<caligarn1037> usr13: i don't see, though, why this ability is lost in ubuntu
<spowers> caligarn1037: i do not believe that this is possible using firefox
<pen> bazhang: why?
<caligarn1037> spowers: ive done it before though
<n8tuser> dibz--> what is so wrong with a lil intervention? making a copy?
<spowers> perhaps on windows
<bazhang> pen: to enable compiz try alt f2 compiz --replace
<brian_> As in I access the server from firefox and I want a specific folder on my computer to be the one it goes to
<usr13> caligarn1037: Highlight it with the mouse and do Ctrl-c  and then  Ctrl-v in openoffice
<bladezor> Does anyone know if Parallels is going to have Coherence for linux?
<FourX4Luvn> caligarn1037: Maybe on the Windows version.  Closest to copy image I have is "Copy image location"
<pen> bazhang: I did that in appearance,
<caligarn1037> usr13: hm..ill try that.
<pen> bazhang: is that wrong?
<spowers> bladezor: virtualbox already does something similar
<dibz> n8tuser thanks , ill ask someone else , i know its possible , just cant remeber how i did it last time
<FourX4Luvn> caligarn1037: Which would simply copy the URL.. not the image itself
<caligarn1037> FourX4Luvn: yah...same here
<caligarn1037> FourX4Luvn: it's a bit tedious of a function
<bladezor> spowers, yes but virtual box does not support DirectX
<bazhang> pen do you have ccsm installed?
<spowers> bladezor: bummer
<pen> yes
<caligarn1037> i hope firefox 3 comes up with a solution
<bobby_> Firefox 3 beta 3 is amazing
<brambo> firefox 3 beta?
<spowers> bobby_: i pulled the nightly and tried it today... VERY fast!
<pen> totally agree with you, firefox 3 beta 3 is good
<n8tuser> dibz--> you dont like simple solution huh? hehe
<pen> but with some glitches
<pen> nvm
<caligarn1037> ctrl-C works.
<dibz> n8tuser lol
<pen> bazhang: so, should I just run compiz --replace?
<caligarn1037> usr13: thanks man
<usr13> caligarn1037: caligarn1037 I do not think it is an issue with firefox.  Content is offered in different ways from websites and so there are different methods of retrieving it.
<bobby_> I hear webkit is giving Gecko a run for it's money though
<spowers> HOWEVER, i do not know of very many GTK+ or GNOME apps that support copying and pasting complex image types such as audio or images (which is strange, this has been supported by for example mac os 8 since the mid 90s)
<pen> bazhang: ?
<bobby_> they say the new build of Safari is EXTREMELY faST
<n8tuser> dibz--> to me, making a cp of a menu.lst before update is quite simple..hehe
<bazhang> pen once you have things the way you like after the -phigh then try it that way yes
<caligarn1037> usr13: nah...i scooped around and it's certainly one limitation in the linux firefox
<pen> bazhang: ok
<caligarn1037> usr13: ctrl-c is a good work around though
<dibz> n8tuser i dont want to have to do that every time i run apt-get update on many boxes
<dibz> its just annoying
<spowers> caligarn1037: I believe QT and KDE apps do support copying image data.  That might not get you anywhere, but i'm just tossing it out there
<dibz> and error prone
 * nickrud will be interested in the new epiphany, it's supposed to be able to use webkit
<spowers> caligarn1037: for example, you may be able to right-click an image in konqueror and paste it into ... uh, some other kde app
<n8tuser> dibz not really, if you include this in  your script, you know you have a file you can fall-back on
<prettyricky_> How in the world do you use screenlets?? Confused?
<caligarn1037> spowers: that's a bit tedious.
<dibz> n8tuser ok , thanks
<n8tuser> dibz--> i dont see how copying a file can be error prone
<bazhang> prettyricky_: you read their faq?
<caligarn1037> spowers: but usr13's work around is good enough for me
<dibz> n8tuser you have not admined many boxes?
<n8tuser> dibz not in the thousands only hundres
<n8tuser> hundreds*
<spowers> caligarn1037: it's a long standing issue with X framework clipboards unfortunately
<dibz> then you must have a lot of spare time
<spowers> especially gtk.
<dibz> or no custom configurations
<dibz> that you dont want hosed
<weex> I'm trying out xubuntu 8.04 alpha 3 on an old p3 with 256mb of ram and as a lark thought i might try to run compiz on it. Unfortunately apt-get couldn't find compiz-core. Are there sources I can put in so this will work?
<brambo> alot of packages i try say error wrong architecture i386 in red print, is this cause i have ubuntu 64bit?
<n8tuser> dibz someones got to do it.. <wink>
<dibz> lol
<g35c> how do i change my shell from fluxbox to icewm?
<seracht> hey guys with Evolution, how do I remove the category (on the left) On this Computer
<nickrud> weex: you should ask about 8.04 on #ubuntu+1
<weex> thanks
<g35c> i have the command line version installed only right now and when i do startx it goes into fluxbox, anyway to change it to icewm?
<caligarn1037> spowers: really?...maybe it'll be solved in 8.;04?
<seracht> I just want to show my e-mail accounts
<spowers> caligarn1037: don't count on it.
<prettyricky_> well I extracted and it says to make install, but when I do that in the terminal it says no rule to make targer
<usr13> g35c: You should have option in the login menus.
<prettyricky_> target*
<spowers> caligarn1037: by long standing issue, i mean i don't think anyone's invented a fix for the problem yet.  sure would like someone to prove otherwise
<g35c> usr13: i have the command line version instaleld only
<g35c> and i added x.org manually after installing it, but fluxbox seems to be the default
<brambo> does anybody know what im saying?
<spowers> caligarn1037: then again firefox may not be the best app, as it is not truly GNOME, but only ancillarily so
<spowers> caligarn1037: GIMP supports copy/paste of images..  Maybe try copying an image or image segment in gimp and pasting to Openoffice?
<nickrud> brambo: yes, if you are running 64bit, you will have problems with 32bit software installation
<brambo> there is no way around it? cuz it seems most every thing i get in  .deb dont work
<caligarn1037> spowers: i did that....i've tried out most of the convenient work arounds...but i'd prefer the immediacy of this simple function....
<brambo> i got 64bit figuring it would be fast for me
<usr13> g35c: startkde or startfluxbox starticewm
<caligarn1037> spowers: im patient about a fix though
<brambo> faster*
<spowers> caligarn1037: does it work though?
<spowers> caligarn1037: i mean, between GIMP and Ooo
<caligarn1037> spowers: yah, that works fine...i think it's a firefox thing
<usr13> g35c: icewm-session to start IceWM
<caligarn1037> spowers: not an ubuntu problem
<nickrud> brambo: you should be installing things with synaptic , rather than downloading random stuff off the net, anyway
<spowers> caligarn1037: you might try grabbing a firefox 3 beta and see if you can get it working there
<Kuroachia> I've asked this before but I'm still looking for recomendations if anyone knows of any decent apps for CAD modeling. Qcad has been nice for 2D diagrams but I need 3D and Blender just isn't cutting it.
<caligarn1037> spowers: i was thinking about that...have you played around with FF3 yet?
<caligarn1037> spowers: im not sure how stable it is yet.
<brian_> Can anyone tell me what I have to do to configure apache to host /home/user/public_html?
<StaggerLee> hi
<brambo> yea but .deb just seems the easiest quickest way for me to install things thats why i use it..i can never get .rpm files or install anything out of a .bin file i guess im somewhat a linux noob
<nickrud> Brian323:  sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<StaggerLee> i'm back
<StaggerLee> :)
<StaggerLee> usr13: are you there?
<UnIdiot> Thansk to nickrud, I am now beep free!
<nickrud> brambo: rpm files don't install on ubuntu at all :)
<nickrud> UnIdiot: yw
<brambo> oooh
<brambo> thanks for that
<FourX4Luvn> Kuroachia: I have no experience with any of these programs, so don't ask me how good they are.. but here's a list you may want to look at:  http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<n8tuser> g35c--> what do you have in your /usr/share/gnome/wm-properties  ?
<Vulcanis> Does anyone know of a more perminant fix than iwconfig ath0 txpower 16 to fixing wifi range?
<nickrud> brambo: if you see something on the net you find interesting, look for it in system->admin->synaptic . 95% or better will be there, ready for installation
<brambo> what are all the compatible files for ubuntu?
<brambo> ooh ic
<seracht> hey guys I'm not sure what's wrong
<seracht> but on 1 desktop I only have 1 window open
<seracht> and when I alt tab
<seracht> it like shifts the alt-tab window
<seracht> to the left
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: are you there?
<seracht> and it isn't centered
<nickrud> !enter | seracht
<ubotu> seracht: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n8tuser> Vulcanis--> the driver must support it, if not, you are out of luck.. iwpriv  to show what it supports
<brambo> i guess 64bit wasn't quite the way to go for me
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> yes am here
<Kuroachia> fourx4luvn: thanks, I'll take a looK!
<nickrud> brambo: I use 64bit myself, and get just about anything I want in synaptic
<Vulcanis> n8t: It lets me do iwconfig txpower, it just does not hold into next reboot
<chiefinnovator> #join scipy
<usr13> caligarn1037: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/243
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: where can i paste the log so you can give it a look? host av.com is not good
<n8tuser> Vulcanis--> you may be able to use postup  in /etc/network/interfaces
<Vulcanis> hell, even cowsay ins in synaptic
<Vulcanis> n8t: I'm pretty new, can you help with that?
<nickrud> and vrms :)
<n8tuser> Vulcanis or in the scripts directory under /etc/network
<brambo> i dunno if this is the wrong question for here, but do u know of an application like winamp i can use to play online radio station? i know one site but its not a application it streams music but it dont load
<nickrud> brambo: streamtuner works pretty well
<brambo> thats in synaptic?
<n8tuser> Vulcanis i really cant tell you what options your driver supports, mine does nt have many options
<nickrud> brambo: yes
<brambo> thanks
<arekkusu_> brambo: you can add radio stream to Rythmbox if that's what you're looking for
<Onyx> I'm looking for someone to help with troubleshooting my audio issues in wine.  Anyone up for it?
<usr13> caligarn1037:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2319
<n8tuser> !pastebin > StaggerLee-->
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: i pasted it here http://rafb.net/p/oDYsCg35.html
<StaggerLee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kozazz> hello
<kozazz> i have some question
<jack-desktop> is there a keylogger type program for linux like whatpulse?
<kozazz> how can i get " mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma "
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56815/ :)
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> i didnt spot any issues with the 1st paste you had
<usr13> kozazz: vlc or mplayer
<kozazz> usr13 : i try mplayer but ...
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: really? how about ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
<StaggerLee> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<arekkusu_> kozazz: It play fine in totem too. (on my box if I go to this URL by default it launch totem)
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> nor the second, and what is the issue?
<Onyx> I have no audio in any applications run with wine, but audio works perfectly natively.  When I run winecfg, I get "ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0" and "ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default:0" from the command line.  Any attempt to mess with audio settings in the audio tab of winecfg results in an "Audio test failed!" dialog box.
<usr13> kozazz: gxine mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma
<CarlFK> danbhfive: sudo cat fstab.txt | sudo tee /etc/fstab <- dosn't  --append!!!
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> it resolved google.com for you,
<spowers> I am a huge fan of the update-manager tray icon and system for getting updates.  Is there a version I can deploy on my servers?  I'm talking specifically about its ability to automatically install security updates without confirmation.
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: indeed. and it makes sense, i am always able to browse the internet. i am confused
<seracht> hi, is it possible to put an application in start up in a certain desktop?
<usr13> kozazz: totem  mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma
<brambo> Unable to tune in...Failed to execute child process. "xmms" (no such file or directory) um what did i do ?
<seracht> sorry, can I start up evolution in workspace 4, when I turn on my computer
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> you are able to browse web sites yes?
<g35c> is there a shortcut to open a terminal in fluxbox?
<usr13> brambo: What are you tryint to play?
<StaggerLee> usr13: do you have time to give my log a look? http://rafb.net/p/oDYsCg35.html
<brambo> Shoutcast
<Vulcanis_> n8t: What were the commands again? I'm sorry, I was running mirc through wine and it decided to die
<brambo> .977 hits
<usr13> brambo: sent url
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: yes, but still i could not enter Xchat or pidgin until i edited the DNJS
<StaggerLee> DNS
<g35c> i did startx and i get a blue background and with "one" in the bottom left corner, but i have no icons and cant open a s hell
<arekkusu_> brambo: sudo apt-get install xmms
<CVD-PR> bueno c ya later
<n8tuser> Vulcanis--> you may be able to use postup  in /etc/network/interfaces..man interfaces
<arekkusu_> brambo: or in the package manager if you prefer... just install xmms and it'll will work :)
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> which file you have to edit?
<usr13> StaggerLee: Your wireless connection appears to be working ok.
<g35c> StaggerLee: try dhcpclient
<StaggerLee> usr13: so you guys have do not have an idea why this is happening to me?
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> i dont have a grasp of what the issue is yet
<g35c> anyway shortcut keys to open a shell from fluxbox?
<usr13> StaggerLee: What nameservers are you using?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i stop gnome to show those huge previews for pdf files/images ?
<pen> bazhang: I think I found the reason
<StaggerLee> n8user: I was here before as Stag, sorry guys maybe you did not recognize me?
<pen> bazhang: right now I still can't get it to work
<bazhang> pen what was it
<bullgard4> What programs use or evaluate the contents of the file /var/log/udev?
<pen> bazhang: but I think maybe because I recently upgrade some libs for the new evince
<pen> bazhang: I went to packages.ubuntu
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> i asked you which file you have to modify?
<brambo> yes install that worked thank u
<brambo> music )
<brambo> :)
<pen> bazhang: and I upgrade some libgtk libglib libpango etc
<bazhang> pen how did you upgrade them? outside of ubuntu apt?
<pen> bazhang: they are in hardy
<g35c> anyay to open a shell via a shortcut or someway in fluxbox?
<pen> bazhang: and they remove all the dev files
<bazhang> pen aha
<pen> bazhang: yea
<pen> bazhang: that's why it's acting weird
<StaggerLee> i go to manual config in the connection manager, DNS tab, enter my provider's DNS
<bazhang> pen that and envy would seem to be it then
<pen> bazhang: why envy?
<brambo> there is a new firefox?
<pen> bazhang: this has nothing to do with envy
<arekkusu_> brambo: No problem :) A small trick: when you have a error message paste it into google (with Ubuntu for exemple) and you have a good chance to get your anwser
<pen> bazhang: just my mistake
<usr13> StaggerLee: What nameservers are you using?
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: and remove 192.168.1.1
<brambo> aah thanks
<pen> bazhang: now I'm just asking how to downgrade
<pen> bazhang: so I can get all the packages back?
<brambo> i think i will leave this window open very often alot of tips thx
<StaggerLee> usr13: 195.210.91.100
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm trying to install an application from source, when running ./configure, several .h files that are definitely installed aren't being found...I'm trying to figure out what directories are actually being searched....anyone have any ideas?
<StaggerLee> usr13: and 193.70.192.25
<ploom> pen, why all packages?
<bazhang> pen you have done so much customization with the hardy libs and envy I am not sure how you can get back
<pen> ploom: I want to downgrade some packages
<ploom> pen, usually its easier to fix them and install new versions ;-)
<pen> bazhang: easy, just downgrade the libs
<g35c> usr13: do you know if there is a way to open a shell via a shortcut of some sort in fluxbox, i have no icons in my fluxbox desktop and i dont know how to open a shell.
<pen> ploom: but with the new packages, they conflict with the dev files
<usr13> StaggerLee: Verify your nameservers.  Plug them in one at a time and do host av.com   or   host yahoo.com  or  host google.com  and verify that each one is resolving domain names.
<ploom> pen,  anyways - aptitude is my friend in doing just that
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> paste into pastebin the contents of your /etc/nsswitch.conf
<bazhang> pen then have at it; but that kind of customization is just what this channel abhors and often leads to troubles like your own
<Vulcanis_> .
<njol> how to "make, make install" debian way?
<pen> bazhang: so how do I downgrade packages?
<usr13> StaggerLee: See how fast they resolve a domain name for you.  One may be responding very slow.  The fastest one should be first in the list.
<ploom> pen, it provides nice suggestions to choose from - even when downgrading
<pen> what should i type in ploom
<n8tuser> njol--> no difference to others, if you have the Makefile and the targets for it
<usr13> StaggerLee: Try using the router's IP address.  (Most routers have caching name server enabled, and if it is not, enable it, and use it for  primary nameserver.)
<StaggerLee> usr13: i get the problems when i use the autodetected dns, when i use the one i told you i am fine
<g35c> n8tuser: do you know if there is a way to open a shell via a shortcut of some sort in fluxbox, i have no icons in my fluxbox desktop and i dont know how to open a shell.
<jeffMASTERflex> ubu2: i figured out the framebuffer issue if you haven't already
<usr13> StaggerLee: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<z3x> does anyone know the boot option to disable bluetooth?
<n8tuser> g35c--> am not familiar with fluxbox, btw  what shows up in /usr/share/gnome/
<StaggerLee> usr13: yes, it is when i use 192.168.1.1 as nameserver for dns that i cant connect to xchat, pidgin or synaptic repositories
<usr13> StaggerLee: If one of the nameservers is slow or un-reliable, report it to your ISP and ask for an alternative.
<jeffMASTERflex> z3x: go to System/Administration/Services and disable it
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> you dont connect to xchat, you connect to the irc servers
<ubu2> jeffMASTERflex: EADG gave me this link and it worked! http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-652038.html
<z3x> I'd love to jeffMASTERflex, but I can't get it to boot in the first place
<Flannel> !pinning | pen
<ubotu> pen: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Vulcanis_> Hm, hopefully it won't lag horribly this time
<usr13> StaggerLee: See that the router's caching nameserver is turned on.  And that it has the fastest, most reliable nameserver at top of it's list.)
<ubu2> finally kicking butt in the CLI
<z3x> thus the request for the boot param
<pen> Flannel: I think I will use aptitude for now
<Flannel> pen: Depending on what all you've done, it may be faster to backup and reinstall.
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: sorry! i cant connect to irc servers
<pen> Flannel: reinstall???
<anonymous_> anybody know what this means? sh: 2/DOOM: not found
<anonymous_> LoadPlugin: /usr/lib/libdpdehread
<anonymous_> LoadPlugin: /usr/lib/libdpmapload
<bazhang> Flannel: envy and hardy libs
<usr13> StaggerLee: Check the router's WAN settings.
<AtomicSpark> what no ubuntu ps3 channel?
<AtomicSpark> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> what exact errors were you getting?
<jeffMASTERflex> ubu2: cool, i solved it independently, it just took uncommenting some modules and adding them to initram. i wish i didn't have such an awkward resolution though, 1024 X 768 doesn'tdo it for me
<Flannel> pen: envy and a partial upgrade are rather odd and potentially dangerous (well, for stability anyway) experiments
<pen> Flannel, ok I will avoid envy from now on, maybe :S
<brambo> is there any better messenger but gaim which i cant get to work, and pidgin, any yahoo messenger for ubuntu so i can use webcam etc?
<anonymous_> I tried envy and it locked up my system, had to reinstall ubuntu
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: i get  Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.62
<StaggerLee>  Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski
<StaggerLee>  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/
<StaggerLee>  Tcl interface loaded
<usr13> StaggerLee: If  you find that one of the suggested nameserver's is not working or not performing well, report it to your ISP.
<FloodBot2> StaggerLee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0greenf1> anyone have any luck with the iphone and ubunut
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: Perl interface loaded
<StaggerLee>  Python interface loaded
<StaggerLee> * Ricerca di irc.ubuntu.com
<StaggerLee> * Connessione a irc.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0) porta 6667...
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> dont paste here, you should know by now
<StaggerLee> n8user: sorry, my bad
<AtomicSpark> do we have a ps3 channel? i'm installing it right now. :3
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<Decay> hello all
<AtomicSpark> z3x: try disabling it in your bios.
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56816/
<Survivorman> PS3Linux
<n8tuser> AtomicSpark--> am curious, do you require a special cable to load your ps3 ? what cable do you use?
<FourX4Luvn> brambo: I've never used it, but aMSN supports webcam
<AzMoo> Hey, I want to have a modem answer a telephone call and redirect the voice directly to the sound card. Can I do that? If so, how?
<brambo> nothing for yahoo?
<AtomicSpark> n8tuser: no followed instructions here: http://psubuntu.com
<FourX4Luvn> brambo: No idea, sorry
<ubu2> jeffMASTERflex: check your /etc/usplash.conf resolution to see if it matches
<Decay> who know as connecting by vpn from Ubuntu pptp  to FreeBSD vpn-server mpd 3.18 ?
<brambo> np thanks for help
<AtomicSpark> n8tuser: pretty easy to follow. you have to reformat your ps3 though to make room. so you have to back up all your saved stuff (i was too lazy).
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> i dont see any errors, or maybe i dont comprehend italiano, but i dont see connect error
<Survivorman> brambo, try kopete yet?
<AntiUSA> is there a guide to installing windows after I have already installed Ubuntu?
<ploom> pen, aptitude
<Vulcanis> Hmm, apparently txpower doesn't even last 5 minutes...
<n8tuser> AtomicSpark--> i meant the physical cable to load your ps3..special cable? serial? ethernet only?
<anonymous_> Anyone have an idea why I am getting this message when loading Doomsday? sh: 2/DOOM: not found
<anonymous_> LoadPlugin: /usr/lib/libdpdehread
<anonymous_> LoadPlugin: /usr/lib/libdpmapload
<ploom> pen, to be exact - sudo aptitude
<StaggerLee>  n8tuser: sorry i cut the error out by mistake
<ploom> ? aptitude
<StaggerLee> basically it just times out
<Vulcanis> So, I'm sorry for cutting off something like four times, but the wifi keeps cutting out, and thats pretty much why I'm here :\
<brambo> kopete?
<brambo> a messenger?
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> try to use like irc.undernet.org or irc.freenode.org and see if it resolvs
<Survivorman> yes
<brambo> no but i willl if it works on 64bit ?
<AtomicSpark> n8tuser: i don't get what you mean? you hook up a keyboard and a mouse. then boot it via a cd. :P
<Vulcanis> n8tuser, sorry to bother you so much, but can you help again?
<ploom> brambo, just try  it
<brambo> its in synaptic?
<StaggerLee> you mean entering irc.undernet.org into terminal?
<n8tuser> AtomicSpark--> ahh i thought you download it from a pc, and ps3 is somehow connected to your pc..
<presumptious85> hello
<ubu2> jeffMASTERflex: in /boot/grub/menu.lst you want to change "# defoptions=splash vga=791" (leaving in the #) to 794 for 1280x1024 or 838 for 1600x1200
<Survivorman> it's the default IM in kubuntu i think
<AtomicSpark> n8tuser: nope. going to see what it's like using the ps3 as a computer. ha.
<AntiUSA> if anyone can get my laptop cam working I will paypal them $10
<presumptious85> new ubuntu user here
<n8tuser> Vulcanis, i will try to assist, I said earlier, some drivers do not support features, and if yours does, i dont know the parameters you can use to set them, try  iwpriv wlan0
<AntiUSA> I have tried several guides and haven't had luck, but I'm a noob
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> yes
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: cant seem to ping
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> yes, i mean in the xchat
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<Vulcanis> n8tuser, "wlan0     no private ioctls."
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: sorry, what i am supposed to do exactly with the irc.undernet.org line in Xchat?
<n8tuser> Vulcanis--> right, and you by chance able to set a txpower, kind of hocus pocus..lest your driver really supports it
<AntiUSA> can anyone help me with getting a generic laptop webcam to work? I will pay you $10!!! maybe even more
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> in xchat, you use that irc.undernet.org as the server to connect to...
<presumptious85> anyone have an hauppage tv tuner
<presumptious85> and working properly?
<StaggerLee> ok i will try restarting xchat
<Vulcanis> n8tuser: So, no way to get my wifi to the range I had in windows?
<presumptious85> on their Ubuntu
<presumptious85> i'm trying to get mine to work
<syndr0> any one have a problem with an nvidia vc and gamma correction ( like  keeping the settings all the time)
<presumptious85> but i dont know how to install
<presumptious85> it says i have to make, make install
<syndr0> any one have a problem with an nvidia vc and gamma correction ( like  keeping the settings all the time)
<n8tuser> Vulcanis--> i dont know, not all drivers support those features..so it is unique to yours, meaning the options are unique to yours too
<AtomicSpark> Vulcanis: windows exaggerates on the wifi signal strength
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<presumptious85> but i dont know how to properly use the terminal or know the commands
<syndr0> anyone have an nvidia video card?
<Werdna> hey, my kubuntu desktop has the annoying habit of only letting me type a ' or a " or a ` if I press the key twice. If I press it once, it puts an accent over the next character that I type. Can I turn this annoying feature off?
<ckorg> AntiUSA:  Here is a link with a step by step dual-boot setup with screenshots.  Hope it helps.  http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<Vulcanis> atomicspark: Thats not the problem.  I can connect to the router just fine from here in windows
<presumptious85> i so syndro
<presumptious85> do*
<Vulcanis> I need to bring txpower to 16 in order to just get a signal where I am
<Vulcanis> in ubuntu
<musikgoat> presumptious85: make and make install are just commands you type
<SkinnypuppY34> will ffmpeg convert .swf files ?
<presumptious85> yeaa
<syndr0> presumptious85, can you private chat with me for a min
<pen_> hey guys
<ere4si> z3x, found this - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22843
<pen_> unfortunately, envy still saves me day
<pen_> *my
<pen_> it just works
<Flannel> pen_: It also makes it so you can't safely upgrade.
<AtomicSpark> pen_: that's good and all but its not supported here. :P
<syndr0> presumptious85, i pmed you
<presumptious85> here
<presumptious85> yeaa
<pen_> shrugged
<AntiUSA> ckorg, I have already done the partitioning all to ubuntu... how can I adjust it?
<z3x> ere4si: sorry but that doesn't help
<xUFOx> does anyone know how to install when the cd boots fine but goes to a blank screen while the cd reads? i have a nvidia 8800gts
<presumptious85> but i'm not registered yet
<z3x> I can't even get to a command line
<pen_> I think I will reinstall when hardy comes
<syndr0> damn
<presumptious85> to musikgoat
<ckorg> AntiUSA: This link has some information on resizing partitions for you.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<TrustNoOne> Help: how to share your root drive on linux so other boxes on the network can access it
<z3x> I need to disable bluetooth as a boot param
<presumptious85> what is the command line like
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<AntiUSA> thanks
<musikgoat> presumptious85: go to Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<Vulcanis> .
<presumptious85> yea
<presumptious85> but i mean what do i type
<presumptious85> in the terminal
<presumptious85> here is a page of the instruction
<musikgoat> presumptious85: you need to follow what ever instructions told you to type make and make install
<n0greenf1> new linux\ubuntu user im loving it by the way anyone have any suggestions for me?
<xUFOx> does anyone know how to install when the cd boots fine but goes to a blank screen while the cd reads? i have a nvidia 8800gts
<z3x> tried safe graphics mode xUFOx ?
<xUFOx> yeah doesn't work either
<xUFOx> the mem test screen comes up
<musikgoat> alt install xUFOx?
<presumptious85> z3x
<SkinnypuppY34> Would someone give me a syntax for ffmpeg to convert a .swf to flv mpeg or other? I issued ffmpeg -1 vid.swf vid.flv and get an error No audio or video streams available
<SkinnypuppY34>  
<presumptious85> i'm trying to install the driver for my tv tuner
<xUFOx> whats alt install
<TrustNoOne> can anyone tell me how to share my root drive so other boxes on the network can access it?
<musikgoat> presumptious85: do you have a link to the instructions?
<musikgoat> !alt
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<xUFOx> !alt
<n8tuser> xUFOx--> tried  removing the splash ?
<xUFOx> thats deleting the 'splash' from that command line right?
<xUFOx> if so,  yes
<xUFOx> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xUFOx> ahh..ill try that out..thanks!
<presumptious85> yeaa musikgoat
<presumptious85> http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/faq/support_faq_hvr1600.html#3a
<pen_> what do you guys think of hardy live cd?
<presumptious85> i cant respond because i am not registered
<z3x> ok
<presumptious85> i'm tryin to figure how to register
<musikgoat> ok presumptious85 where is the tip.tar.bz2 file you downloaded?
<TrustNoOne> isnt hardy still in beta
<pen_> yea, but what do you guys think? is it getting better?
<presumptious85> in my home documents
<TrustNoOne> i wont use an OS until its released officially, i hate dealing with bugs, im not a tester
<musikgoat> ok presumptious85 in the terminal type:  cd ~/Documents
<Elzorro> leave
<syndr0> could anyone help me with writing a script that will run a program say every hour
<syndr0> ?
<ere4si> !cron | syndr0
<ubotu> syndr0: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<FourX4Luvn> !at
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syndr0> tty
<FourX4Luvn> Hrm.. Someone needs to teach the bot about at
<Jangari> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<kozazz> clear
<FourX4Luvn> heh
<Jangari> haha
<musikgoat> presumptious85: then type:  ls  and output the name of the file there
<musikgoat> *here
<FourX4Luvn> *everywhere
<FourX4Luvn> ;-)
<TrustNoOne> does mirc work well under wine?
<TrustNoOne> im asking someone with experience with that
<Jangari> mirc doesn't work well.
<TrustNoOne> ok
<Jangari> full stop.
<Jangari> (which is english for 'period')
<bullgard4> What programs use or evaluate the contents of the file /var/log/udev?
<kozazz>  i have some question
<kozazz>  how can i get mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma
<pen_> what is the safest and fastest way to backup my ubuntu partition?
<kozazz>  i try mplayer , totem  but i didn't work
<FourX4Luvn> TrustNoOne: If you want an IRC client that supports scripting, aliases, popups, etc.. like mirc, check out x-chat if you haven't.  It's pretty much the *NIX version of mirc
<atrain> Wierd issue: xorg wont start, unless I go into failsafe, load gdm, restart, then it goes for 1 boot, then broken again. what could be causing this?
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<Geoffrey2> anyone wanna take a stab at why md5.h is present but cannot be compiled?
<TrustNoOne> im using xchat, i just dont like the color schemes, and its too much work to change it all around
<Jangari> pen_: "apt-cache search backup" you'll surely find something
<kozazz> how can i get mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma
<pen_> Jangari: k, thx
<FourX4Luvn> z3x: Don't know how to disable BT.. but would it be possible for you to use the server CD instead?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<presumptious85> thanks alot z3x
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: i am back. cannot connect to irc.undernet.org either. All i get is an error message like, "Connection failed. Connection timed out" (my translation)
<kozazz>  i have some question
<pen_> Jangari: are they all installed?
<kozazz>  how can i get mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma
<kozazz>  i try mplayer , totem  but i didn't work
<presumptious85> will work with wat u gave me immediatel to turn off computer tat his moment
<slack-love> wget mms://xxxx
<presumptious85> because i am about to have a lights out
<presumptious85> but i will be back
<Jangari> no pen_, they are programs that you can install easily by "sudo apt-get install (package)"
<TrustNoOne> what i think is horrible, is this one time i was playing halo2 and there was a netsplit during the online match, and my friend was on my team and he ended up leaving, so it got split into two games, so there were 2 different game outcoms and it was strange how that turned out
<pen_> oh
<pen_> Jangari: ok
<pen_> Jangari: got it
<kozazz> wget didn't support mms
<Jangari> good, cause i gotta go
<Jangari> ciao
<mysterioso> hello
<acee1234> any work around to keep computer from freezing when logging of or restarting x?
<slack-love> recompile mplayer and don't use apt-packages
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> just times out? no re-tries? how about somethinge like you type  /QUOTE passwd xxxx ?
<musikgoat> presumptious85: I didn't read anything before "but i will be back"
<slack-love> see codecs for mplayer
<acee1234> i hav ati x1400 usung resticted drivers
<pen_> Jangari: which one do you recommand?
<kozazz> recompile mplayer ???
<slack-love> yes
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: it retries, and fails again
<n0greenf1> what is mplayer?
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<n8tuser> StaggerLee--> maybe undernet is hard to get to,  try  irc.freenode.org
<kozazz> recompile mplayer then can i down load .wma througt mms ??
<g35c> my xorg is setup with 24 bit depth and 1024x786 resolution, but the text and graphics are very pixelated. Any ideas?
<brambo> wat would be the quickest way for me to grab the new firefox?
<Geoffrey2> oh well, this is what I get for trying to upgrade the desktop manager unstead of just waiting for xubuntu 8.04, I guess.....
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: ok i will try, but the same happens with this channel. i'll be right back :)
<syndr0> how do i run the cron editor
<syndr0> cron -e right
<syndr0> for that edito
<syndr0> r
<musikgoat> brambo: sudo apt-get install firefox-granparadiso  is it I believe
<acee1234> if there is no known solution or there is a better place to ask please tell me
<brambo> ill try thanks
<n8tuser> syndr0--> crontab -e
<kozazz>  slack-love : can you download mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma now by mplayer??
<syndr0> ty
<atrain> Wierd issue: xorg wont start, unless I go into failsafe, load gdm, restart, then it goes for 1 boot, then broken again. what could be causing this?
<brambo> E: Couldn't find package firefox-granparadis
<kozazz>  how can i get mms://211.233.92.66/aod_new/1radio/plus_20080220.wma
<presumptious85> ok
<presumptious85> back
<musikgoat> brambo: +o at the end
<shane_> rc.icechat.net
<presumptious85> how do i register?
<musikgoat> granparadiso
<brambo> sorry i must be getting tired
<mysterioso> if there is a -dev in a package do I need it?
<TurtleOfDoom> presumptious85: register what?
<mysterioso> if there is a -dev in a package do I need it?
<musikgoat> presumptious85: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<presumptious85> as a member
<Geoffrey2> if I want to go back to an earlier version of xfce once I've started manually updating, is the solution to grab the liveCD and reinstall?
<musikgoat> mysterioso: mostly no
<TurtleOfDoom> read and follow all seven steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<mysterioso> what is it for?
<brambo> still dont work tho with that +o
<TurtleOfDoom> presumptious85: then ask on #freenode
<musikgoat> mysterioso: usually for modifying the source, and "development"
<mysterioso> ok thanx
<musikgoat> brambo: try tab completion,  after sudo apt-get install firefox-   then tab twice
<luisa> Has anyone installed Mac/Global Menu applet    /   knows how to get around libgtk2.0-0 dependency issue?
<musikgoat> brambo: you may have to open some repositories
<StaggerLee> n8tuser: nope, wont connect to freenode either. it tries to connect to irc.freenode.net (1.0.0.0), on port 6667. Nothing happens until i am told connection has timed out. it tries again and times out again, ad lib
<brambo> forgive me im sorta new i dunno what u mean open some repositories
<pen_> what do you guys think of hubackup?
<pen_> is it good for backup files and configuration in my ubnutu partition?
<Jewsus_> My computer is going very slowly and top says the process "Xgl" is taking about 70% of the cpu.  What is "Xgl" and can I kill it?
<luisa> jewsus_ it's a video driver
<Jewsus_> so if I kill it will my monitor turn blank?
<musikgoat> brambo: head to system -> admin -> software sources
<syndr0> whats the file type that you would save acron file as
<Slurpee> i could never get my alsa sound drivers to work. i was playing with alsa settings trying to install the drivers and get sound to work.  i reboot and now i am stuck wit the "your session only lasted 10 seconds" menu.  i can only boot to the command line.  any ideas ?
<luisa> jewsus_ you probably need to replace it by the other version (open vs restriscted, someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<Jewsus_> Where can I find the other version?
<musikgoat> brambo: then go to the updates tab, and check unsupported updates (backports)
<paltemalte> i have a dell inspiron 1100 that i finally got working (ubuntu does not correctly detect its video card) .. but now ubuntu starts up, and gdm starts up, and everything is fine - until i use it for a few minutes, start a few programs etc.  then the whole xserver becomes so slow not even the mouse pointer can move without hacking. does anyone have any idea of what might be wrong?
<musikgoat> brambo: then close it and press reload
<luisa> jewsus_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679500
<musikgoat> brambo: then back in teh terminal, do the same, and you should have -granparadiso
<Jewsus_> thanks for the link luisa
<paltemalte> the video card is particularly crappy, with no ram memory of its own, rather it shares the machines memory.  but the thing is windows xp can handle this alright, so i was hoping and assuming ubuntu could too
<luisa> paltermalte might want to check that link too
<bullgard4> What programs utilize or evaluate the contents of the file /var/log/udev for what purpose?
<brambo> ah its getting it now thanks all
<paltemalte> luisa: hmm, xgl, don't think that is enabled as it is
<iceman_> hello all
<mysterioso> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brambo> the new firefox over writes the old one?
<pen_> lol
<ol_dude67> paltemalte, what video card and how much ram are you using?
<pen_> no
<presumptious85> z3x, u still here?
<luisa> bullgared4 udev is the device manager for the Linux 2.6 kernel series. Its primary function is managing device nodes in /dev. BASICALLY it tells your computer your hardware. Basically :P
<luisa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: its a an inte 82845G/GL, and i can set the amount of ram it can use with VideoRam (actually i must set it)
<musikgoat> brambo: no
<StaggerLee> !it
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: it seems to work the longest when i use exactly 64 mb
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: which is the recommended level too, when having 256 mb in total
<iceman_> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a computer with nvidia graphics?
<bullgard4> luisa: I know already what you have told me. My question was more specific and not general.
<brambo> i have the first try i hav nvidia graphics
<ol_dude67> paltemalte, the problem is i think that you need at least 256 to run ubuntu as well not including the video how much swap?
<ol_dude67> i run a intel 945gz at 64 and it is good but i have over a gig of ram
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: i never got the opportunity to set the swap size i don't think, but it doesn't seem to start using the swap anyways
<presumptious85> musikgoat
<brambo> i dont see a difference is the new firefox any different looking?
<musikgoat> yes?
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: i didn't realize ubuntu required that much ram, but if that is the case, then i might as well stop trying now :p
<ol_dude67> paltemalte, try using the xubuntu instead.
<ol_dude67> less ram required
<presumptious85> u were trying to help me out earlier
<presumptious85> but my lights went off
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: oh yeah?  i'll check it out
<presumptious85> so here is the site again http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/faq/support_faq_hvr1600.html#3
<musikgoat> brambo: the graphics of beta 2 are not different (at least in ubuntu currently, i haven't looked into why), but are on windows
<ol_dude67> paltemalte, its the same with windows now, if your running vista with that amount your going to go real slow as well.
<musikgoat> brambo: but its MUCH speedier
<aperson> I just installed Ubuntu from Vista. I didn't back anything up and don't even have a windows back up CD. What I Want to know is how can I get back to Vista, my biggest fear is that ubuntu formated my HDD and installed itself. I've tried using the boot menu then hard drive boot but all that comes up is Ubuntu which I currently don't want.
<presumptious85> and i saved the file to be extracted in my documents folder
<musikgoat> presumptious85: yes, I remember,  did you follow the commands I told you?
<AntiUSA> can anyone help me with getting a generic laptop webcam to work? I will pay you $10!!! maybe even more
<brambo> how can i tell its installed right?
<brambo> i open the browser all seems same
<presumptious85> cd document
<musikgoat> brambo: go to Help -> About
<musikgoat> presumptious85: not quite
<ol_dude67> aperson, what type of computer?
<brambo> ah version 2 okay
<musikgoat> presumptious85: cd Documents
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: oh yeah no doubt with vista .. i was still hoping i could squeeze ubuntu onto this old machine though. it belongs to a friend of mine, and she thought ubuntu looked cool on my other machine
<presumptious85> ok
<aperson> Umm it's a HP media center, not sure what model.
<malnilion> aperson, unless you manually partitioned your hard drive (shrunk the vista partition and installed ubuntu on a new partition you created), you're data's gone from everything but something a data recovery service could recover
<musikgoat> presumptious85: did you register?  it would be easier to follow along by PM
<mysterioso> is there a way to save all pref. and internet bookmarks and EVERYTHING on a cd?  i already have aptoncd.
<ol_dude67> paltemalte, try xubuntu
<malnilion> your*
<presumptious85> yeaa i think i did
<mysterioso> is there a way to save all pref. and internet bookmarks and EVERYTHING on a cd?  i already have aptoncd.
<presumptious85> register
<ol_dude67> aperson, try hitting f10 when booting
<paltemalte> ol_dude67: just trying to find some sort of requirements page for xubuntu .. something that tells you the recommended amount of ram etc. you wouldn't happen to know about a such page?
<aperson> I believe I've tried that
<luisa> Anyone know how to get around this:
<luisa> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gtk2.0-examples:
<luisa>  gtk2.0-examples depends on libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.0-1ubuntu3.1); however:
<luisa>   Version of libgtk2.0-0 on system is 2.12.0-1ubuntu3.
<aperson> aperson, unless you manually partitioned your hard drive (shrunk the vista partition and installed ubuntu on a new partition you created), you're data's gone from everything but something a data recovery service could recover-----------So I'm screwed? Great I hate Ubuntu now.
<ol_dude67> paltemalte, try going to ubuntu and in search type in xubuntu
<ss> Lost windows borders in gnome after uninstalling default compiz packages can someone guide me how to make it ok again? I have to use metacity --repalce at each boot, tried to make it automatic but could't. Adding it to startup does not work, adding it to /home/.bashrc did not worked plz tell me some solution
<ol_dude67> aperson, call dell cause they will have to help you.
<ol_dude67> i hope its new
<aperson> My computer isn't a dell...
<mysterioso> is there a way to save all pref. and internet bookmarks and EVERYTHING on a cd?  i already have aptoncd.
<ol_dude67> oops sorry hp
<luisa> ss: ALT + F2 : type this:   metacity --replace
<luisa> oops nevermind
<ss> lusia: I am already using it in terminal but want to make it automatic on each boot
<ol_dude67> aperson, cause if it redid the whole hard drive then it killed windows.
<mysterioso> how do i use b43-fwcutter-009.tar.bz2?
<aperson> OK, i'll call them tomorrow I'm going to bed, it's currently 3AM. I hope can send me a new disk.   I just did what Ubuntu told me to do.
<mysterioso> how do i use b43-fwcutter-009.tar.bz2?
<luisa> I know, I just noticed. Anyway, make a SH file with #/bin/bash  (newline) metacity replace & (end of file) make it executable then add it to your Session so it loads each time you log in
<lutz_> mysterioso, tar -xvf ur.tar.bz2
<aperson> I'd figure it've warned me that it would format my HDD
<dibz> lol
<mysterioso> lutz im sorry?
<ol_dude67> aperson, it does before it does it.
<ss> okiez I try it as well..... Thnx
<mysterioso> lutz_ i already downloaded it
<aperson> I don't remember it say it would format anything.
<lutz_> to extract it us "tar -xvf ur.tar.bz2"
<lutz_> *use
<ol_dude67> aperson, i have used several different linux versions and all of them warn you.
<mysterioso> lutz_ not workin
<luisa> Yeah they do warn you... :P
<lutz_> u typed it in a terminal?
<mysterioso> yep
<mysterioso> ]copied and pasted
<rkvirani> I've got a server
<lutz_> what does it say?
<mysterioso> in the directory of the file
<rkvirani> ... its completely messed up
<mysterioso> it doesnt say nething
<mysterioso> it says >
<rkvirani> the apt repositories are all fscked up
<rkvirani>  /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.22.1_i386.deb
<rkvirani> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aperson> It didn't say in big red letters "Will format whole hard drive!"
<mysterioso> lutz_ it is a driver/firmware for my 43xx wireless card
<thedefender> whats the current FGLRX version in the ubuntu restricted repos?
<luisa> well it's usually what happens when you install a OS :-/
<rkvirani> there was a problem with the dependancy for passwd so I tried removing it and that make things even worse
<lutz_> mysterioso, tar -xvf b43-fwcutter-009.tar.bz2 don't work?
<rkvirani> how do I fix the stupid debianutils package?
<thedefender> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mysterioso> oooohhhh
<mysterioso> will that install it also?
<lutz_> :D
<lutz_> no it will extract the tarball
<mysterioso> i want to install it
<Smacky> hey
<thedefender> anyone know what the current FGLRX version in the ubuntu restricted repos?
<lutz_> tell me what is inside the tarball
<thedefender> is?
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't install it until you extract it -_-
<rkvirani> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.22.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rkvirani>  trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/add-shell', which is also in package passwd
<lutz_> are there sourcecode's?
<Smacky> I guess mIRC works good in wine (6.2 version)
<nano__> hey guys, in what config file do i specify my windows manager ?
<rkvirani> Any ideas?
<mysterioso> C source code files C headers 2 unknown
<lutz_> kk
<aperson> Well, bye I'm off to die. At least the computer was fairly new.
<lutz_> try as root "./configure && make && make install"
<sjs> hi, anybody have any ideas to why during installation it says there's an error returned when trying to install the kernel into the target system?
<mysterioso> lutz_ no habla espanol
<lutz_> sry no espanol
<luisa> spanish?
<sjs> nobody?
<Smacky> hmm
<Smacky> no
<mysterioso> After extraction, copy the "b43" or "b43legacy" directory to your firmware
<mysterioso> directory (usually /lib/firmware or similar, see below). Alternatively you
<mysterioso> can use the -w option to b43-fwcutter.
<luisa> i have no idea sjs
<Smacky> I was at work the other day and some mexicans came in and wanted to buy something but they only spoke spanish so I couldn't help them
<sjs> hmm thanks anyways luisa
<AntiUSA> I am still trying to install the webcam that is embedded on my laptop for ubuntu. I do not know what kind of webcam it is. how can I find out? can anyone help me do the drivers?
<luisa> lol np sjs
<mysterioso> After extraction, copy the "b43" or "b43legacy" directory to your firmware directory (usually /lib/firmware or similar, see below). Alternatively you can use the -w option to b43-fwcutter.
<TrustNoOne1> DARN
<TrustNoOne1> imessed my name brb
<mysterioso> moveax1 any ideas?
<moveax1> sry, dont have
<rkvirani> How do I force apt to install something
<TrustNoOne> ok there we go
<rkvirani> does anyone know how to fix this
<rkvirani> or am I talking to a bunch of newbs :)
<mysterioso> does anyone know how to use the b43xx fwcutter thingy?
<luisa> Why is it not installing?
<mysterioso> sudo apt-get force install?
<moveax1> apt-get -f install ?
<mysterioso> thats what I said!
<jim_p> hi
<rkvirani> hrm
<rkvirani> it dies
<mysterioso> does anyone know how to use the b43xx fwcutter thingy?
<two_bits> is there a way to restart alsa without rebooting?
<rkvirani> same error
<rkvirani> what should I do since apt-get wont install anything?
<Stagger_Lee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ere4si> !fwcutter | two_bits : have you seen this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cycom> how do I change which control my volume shortcuts change?
<jim_p> how can find the runlevel my pc is running?
<two_bits> fwcutter?
<two_bits> isn't that wireless?
<JoshuaRL> what do you mean rkvirani
<JoshuaRL> i just got here
<moveax1> rkvirani, let me see ur /etc/apt/sources.list
<arooni-mobile> help!  firefox 2.0.11 can't play back .divx or .wmv videos.  it says the plugin is missing and doesn't know what plugin to install... and the video area just has a white box
<rkvirani> I pasted gutsy
<rkvirani> the default gutsy sources.list
<rkvirani> I tried to upgrade from 5.10
<rkvirani> and it is all screwed
<ere4si> jim_p, type in a terminal    runlevel
<moveax1> have commented out the cdrom?
<JoshuaRL> what errors does it give?
<mysterioso> ere4si  see what?
<mysterioso> ere4si yeah its wireless, broadcom 43xx
<luisa> arooni-mobile: sudo apt-get install mkisofs ffmpeg dvdauthor mencoder python
<JoshuaRL> yeah rkvirani, try commenting out the cd and source code
<jim_p> cycom: under gnome go to System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<rkvirani> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.22.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rkvirani>  trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/add-shell', which is also in package passwd
<rkvirani> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.22.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rkvirani>  trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/add-shell', which is also in package passwd
<rkvirani> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.22.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rkvirani>  trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/add-shell', which is also in package passwd
<FloodBot1> rkvirani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ere4si> ok - sorry two_bits  - mysterioso I thought the bot would know about that...
<luisa> arooni-mobile: sudo apt-get install mkisofs ffmpeg dvdauthor mencoder python
<cycom> jim_p: no, I don't want to change the keys, just which channel they control...
<arooni-mobile> luisa, then just restart firefox?
<rkvirani> so sorry the stupid xchat for OS X didnt paste properly
<JoshuaRL> nw rkvirani
<mysterioso> so who knows how to make
<mysterioso> oh poop on it
<rkvirani> damn mac
<mysterioso> im goin to bed
<cycom> nevermind! found it.  System, Preferences, Sound, Default Mixer Tracks
<rkvirani> Josh yeah sorry about that
<rkvirani> so as you can see I have these problems
<ere4si> !b43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mysterioso> ere4si thanks for your help
<mysterioso> !bcm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ere4si> k
<arooni-mobile> luisa, that didnt make it work :(
<mysterioso> ere4si !bcm
<ere4si> :)
<ere4si> I don't do wireles but have seen some links at times ...
<JoshuaRL> have you tried "dpkg--configure -a" or "apt-get install -f"?
<rkvirani> JoshuaRL yes I have
<mysterioso> ere4si yeah.  I got it to work once. but I JUST reinstalled everything.  So here I go again
<mysterioso> im gettin better though
<mysterioso> GOODNIGHT
<ere4si> practise makes perfect  or insane :)
<JoshuaRL> can you go to synaptic and fix any broken packages?
<rkvirani> Josh Im at an SSH console
<JoshuaRL> does it support Xsessions?
<luisa> arooni-mobile: (testing this on spare computer with fresh ubuntu install) I believe just installing VLC player install alll those codecs
<rkvirani> no
<JoshuaRL> ah
<rkvirani> I dont have local console
<rkvirani> I just have SSH
<JoshuaRL> are you physically on the computer in question?
<arooni-mobile> luisa, i already have VLC player installed... btw it WAS working before but is no longer working :(
<luisa> Eek!
<rkvirani> JoshuaRL
<rkvirani> JoshuaRL nope
<paltemalte> i just installed xubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu machine. can anyone tell me how i start x using xfce from xubuntu instead of gdm at boot?
<JoshuaRL> err, you might be able to fix more if you were there.
<JoshuaRL> not to sound insulting or anything :)
<rkvirani> JoshRL I should be able to fix everything console
<Daisuke_Ido> paltemalte: completely different concepts, you'll still launch gdm, just go to the menu there and select xfce as your session
<paltemalte> Daisuke_Ido: ah.. i thought gdm was a gnome manager or something?
<slnoff> привет всем
<JoshuaRL> in theory, but i've been able to fix stuff with synaptic that I couldn't fix from the terminal
<Colonel_Panic> #xchat
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the gnome display manager, but its job is to launch whatever the selected session is.  i use gdm to launch gnome, kde, xfce, enlightenment, and fluxbox :D
<rkvirani> Josh it uninstalled openssh-server so I cant even do ssh forwarding
<rkvirani> otherwise I would forward
<JoshuaRL> wow
<JoshuaRL> are you trying to fix someone else's computer?
<paltemalte> Daisuke_Ido: oh, wasn't aware of that .. can i make it default into starting xfce then?
<CVD-PR> 512 = 64kbps download
<CVD-PR> ?
<paltemalte> Daisuke_Ido: or do i have to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop for that?
<rkvirani> JoshRL yes
<JoshuaRL> ah
<JoshuaRL> one second paltemalte
<paltemalte> Daisuke_Ido: right now its defaulting into the gnome desktop, so i presume making it do the opposite should be possible :)
<ynef> paltemalte: no, just select "session" and choose xfce -- it'll ask you if you want to have xfce as default
<JoshuaRL> when you login use Sessions to change to XFCE and just change it to default
<Daisuke_Ido> yep!  when you select xfce, it will ask if you want to make it your default choice or just for that session
<JoshuaRL> ha
<paltemalte> JoshuaRL:ah, thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> make it the default and you're all set
<JoshuaRL> in triplicate
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<paltemalte> thanks guys, very helpful
<ere4si> 512kbits/s divided by 8 = 64k/bytes/s CVD-PR
<JoshuaRL> okay rkirani, can you email or write down the steps for them to fix from synaptic?
<theTrav> I have a dual boot setup on my laptop, gutsy and XP.  I want my xp hdd (ntfs) to automatically be mounted every time I log in to ubuntu.  How can I get that done?
<CVD-PR> ok
<ere4si> :)
<fdsajkl> How do I download source files from a CVS repository?
<moveax1> theTrav, you can write it in ur /etc/fstab
<fdsajkl> I tried svn checkout, it did not work. I pointed it to the directory of listed files.
<fdsajkl> On sourceforge.net
<StrangeCharm> what possible reasons could there be for hibernate not working on a laptop?
<theTrav> moveaxl: what does that mean?
<moveax1> theTrav, in the /etc/fstab are the devices which are automaticly mounted on startup
<theTrav> ok, so there's an fstab file in the etc folder with a list of devices
<theTrav> how do I find out what to put in there?
<theTrav> normally when I mount ubuntu just works it out for me
<moveax1> theTrav, one moment
<ynef> theTrav: google for fstab, i guess -- that, and read the "mount" man page
<TrustNoOne> i love my sexy desktop, i want to make love to it
<JoshuaRL> ha
<JoshuaRL> welcome to linux
<TUKIEM> bah
<moveax1> theTrav, the syntax is like this "/dev/sda7       /media/Windows               ntfs-3g    defaults,users 0 0"
<luisa> Mine would be great if only i could install that mac/global menu thingy :( :( :(
<moveax1> theTrav, to find the right values try "cat /etc/mtab"
<TUKIEM> TrustNoOne: congratulation
<TrustNoOne> it took me 4 days to install everything, like going through all these themes and icon packs and boot and login screens and stuff till i found the hottest ones
<moveax1> theTrav, in the mtab are the currently mounted devices
<TrustNoOne> the only thing that would be hotter is if i installed gentoo
<moveax1> or LFS
<yao_ziyuan> i want to suggest an emergent action on kubuntu's official website: put a note there advising east asian prospective users to "download ubuntu instead and then install the kubuntu-desktop package, because installing kubuntu directly will not get them input methods."
<TrustNoOne> anyways someone said mIRC sucks on linux, im using it right now and its flawless sooo...
<ynef> TrustNoOne: yeah, but then you'd still be compiling gnome by now ;-) (just kidding)
<JoshuaRL> whys that yao_ziyuan?
<nedved> hello
<JoshuaRL> haha thats true ynef
<yao_ziyuan> JoshuaRL: see "because"
<TrustNoOne> ya probably, gentoo is way harder/longer to install than most other distros
<moveax1> TrustNoOne, i think x-chat is better
<Daisuke_Ido> TrustNoOne: why not use a native client?
<TrustNoOne> also my laptop graphics card doesnt like a lot of distros, many wont install properly
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<TrustNoOne> umm cuz i like the mIRC color schemes
<moveax1> TrustNoOne, why dont use a open source client?
<Daisuke_Ido> xchat, irssi, konversation, kvirc...
<Daisuke_Ido> uh...
<TUKIEM> xchat is nice yess
<Daisuke_Ido> you can use those colours anywhere.  it's configurable in *every* irc client i've ever seen
<TrustNoOne> like with mIRC on full screen everything is black with neon text, i like it more
<ynef> TrustNoOne: i don't really remember it being hard to install as much as being time consuming. especially when KDE or whatever had a new minor update, and I'd sit there emerging world for a day... ;-)
<nedved> hi im mexican!
<TrustNoOne> ya i tried xchat but only main chat window you can change color
<nedved> somebody!!
<TrustNoOne> cant change it for list or the rest of the client (that i found)
<white_eagle> yiu can have mirc on linux via wine, but why bother with that client?
<luisa> hey ned
<TrustNoOne> i dunnos i like mirc
<Daisuke_Ido> TrustNoOne: if you don't mind kde apps, try konversation
<TrustNoOne> reminds me of dos
<TUKIEM> ynef: only those hwo likes to mess a lot
<white_eagle> when you can have irssi or xcha
<white_eagle> xchat*
<TrustNoOne> i dont use kde
<Daisuke_Ido> mirc reminds you of dos?
<TrustNoOne> or kde aps
<theTrav> ok, so I just copy the right line from mtab to fstab?
<TrustNoOne> lol i dunno
<white_eagle> I hate kde
<Daisuke_Ido> try irssi then
<TrustNoOne> ya gnome is better
<white_eagle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, i have xchat and my main chat, server list and nick list are all in color
<Daisuke_Ido> white_eagle: lovely, i was just making a suggestion.
<moveax1> theTrav, try it, i can't see ur files from here
<luisa> yeah but it doesnt have global menu bar :(
<white_eagle> Daisuke_Ido: of what
<white_eagle> I didn't catch up
<JoshuaRL> oh sorry yao_ziyuan, didn't understand it
<TrustNoOne> ya well i couldnt find the option to change all the color schemes, i only find the one for main window under preferences < colors
<theTrav> ok it's got a whole heap of comma separated things in there
<Daisuke_Ido> white_eagle: then why did you throw out the offtopic?  it was perfectly ontopic (except for the expected kde-hating zealotry)
<JoshuaRL> you mean all east asian languages or just one?
<theTrav> /dev/sda1 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<TrustNoOne> *opens xchat*
<theTrav> looks about right though
<moveax1> is /dev/sda1 ur ntfs devices?
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, i'm pretty sure thats where i changed mine, all 3 sections have the same color scheme
<white_eagle> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, I was reminding myself
<Smacky> sn00zer, im in xchat, how do i change the color schemes for everything including menu and server list
<white_eagle> it was for me
 * Daisuke_Ido nods
<yao_ziyuan> JoshuaRL: input of all east asian languages is via scim, and scim isn't correctly set up in kubuntu
<white_eagle> get it?
<theTrav> I think so
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<Smacky> oh well i changed my color scheme there and it only changed main window
<theTrav> i ran cat mtab before and after mounting it
<theTrav> and that was the only new line
<JoshuaRL> wow, you should definitely file an urgent bug report yao_ziyuan
<white_eagle> Daisuke_Ido: I do repeat that I hate kde often, and its better for me to remind myself ;)
<brambo> what is the main difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<moveax1> when u mount it and do "cat /etc/mtab" have it the same media folder like in the gui
<white_eagle> brambo: Ubuntu uses gnome kbuntu uses kde
<white_eagle> xubuntu uses xfce
<adrien> anyone knows how to change channel ? i forgot?
<brambo> is one better then the other or?
<white_eagle> !kubuntu | brambo
<ubotu> brambo: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<adrien> join #xubuntu
<sn00zer> Smacky, i changed the foreground and background colors under the text colors section in settings -> preferences -> colors
<white_eagle> brambo: its all about wishes
<white_eagle> i personally like gnome better
<theTrav> moveaxl: sorry I don't quite understand that "have it the same media folder like in the gui"
<white_eagle> but some find kde to be nicer
<moveax1> fluxbox ftw
<adrien> got it
<theTrav> are you asking if it's mounted properly?
<white_eagle> and some like xfce because its fast
<brambo> oh so not much difference except appearance?
<Smacky> sn00zer, so did i, but only the main chat window changes color, not the side windows
<white_eagle> brambo: no
<theTrav> it's mounted to media/disk
<white_eagle> brambo: its still linux
<white_eagle> ;)
<sn00zer> Smacky, i think i had to restart xchat too
<brambo> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it all comes down to whatever you're comfortable with.  there are a LOT of differences
<moveax1> theTrav, yes when it is mounted the windows partition have the same folder in mtab and in the graphical filemanager? i mean /media/<thishere>
<brambo> i wonder if its worth trying the live CD
<white_eagle> !KDE | brambo
<ubotu> brambo: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Daisuke_Ido> kde this thing about being infinitely configurable with all the options right there all the time
<AliTarihi> Hi I have a problem: I want to use a debdiff file, any idea?
<white_eagle> brambo: are you on ubuntu right now?
<brambo> yeah
<brambo> ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<Smacky> sn00zer, since changing the colors i ahve rebooted my machine
<yao_ziyuan> JoshuaRL: i did
<white_eagle> brambo: if you like KDE type into terminal sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> JoshuaRL: kubuntu devel hasn't been able to solve it
<theTrav> moveaxl yeah it's media/disk
<brambo> oh it will change my desktop?
<sn00zer> Smacky, i have this uberscript plugin, maybe thats the difference?
<white_eagle> log off, press F10 on your keyboard, and choose the KDE session
<theTrav> thanks for your help moveaxl
<white_eagle> brambo: no
<moveax1> theTrav, it works?
<white_eagle> brambo: you will have to log off
<theTrav> dunno I'd have to re-start to test that wouldn't I?
<white_eagle> and do that what I told you above
<Smacky> sn00zer, ya i only have the native software, no plugin
<moveax1> theTrav
<brambo> i thought so
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<moveax1> theTrav, no "umount -a" and "mount -a"
<moveax1> theTrav, as root
<Smacky> sn00zer, i guess i was just hoping for it to work *out of the box* without configuring plugins, im lazy like that...
<theTrav> that unmounts and then mounts the file systems?
<brambo> well i have 3mb dsl gonna be a little bit
<white_eagle> brambo: and if you want to try out xfce, do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , xfce is based on gnome but its very much lighter than it, and some preffer it because it gives them more speed
<theTrav> heh, my devices are busy
<moveax1> theTrav, yes all filesystems in the /etc/fstab
<brambo> im looking for cooler looking to speed really
<JoshuaRL> yao_ziyuan: okay, thanks for the info.
<sn00zer> Smacky, i have xchat on another box w/o the plugin, i'll check that really quick and see if it changes all the areas
<white_eagle> looks, is mainly because you can change the looks immediately
<white_eagle> oops.
<moveax1> theTrav, have it mounted the windows device?
<theTrav> hmm... it unmounted it, but didn't re mount it
<theTrav> said mount point /media/disk does not exist
<white_eagle> the main advantage on linux over win is in the looks, is mainly because you can change the looks immediately
<moveax1> mkdir /media/disk
<brambo> terminal is asking for  Kubuntu 7.0 Gutsy CD
<brambo> i only have Ubuntu disc
<Daisuke_Ido> white_eagle: and because you don't have to reboot after a minor update to a minor program -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> a pet peeve of mine
<Smacky> sn00zer, if it doesnt work on your other box, could you send me that plugin or tell me where to get it?
<moveax1> brambo, are u trying to use apt?
<brambo> yeah i blieve so
<theTrav> hmm, got mount: wrong fs type, etc
<brambo> believe*
<white_eagle> Daisuke_Ido: yeah
<theTrav> didn't like the mount
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, remove the cd from the repositories
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<brambo> i put  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<moveax1> theTrav, ahh sry, "/dev/sda7       /media/Windows               ntfs-3g    defaults,users 0 0" only change the devices and the mount point
<white_eagle> !wanda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wanda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> brambo: yeah
<white_eagle> and
<brambo> keeps asking for Kubuntu CD
<moveax1> brambo, have u changed ur /etc/apt/sources.list?
<brambo> im not sure what you mean
<moveax1> brambo, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<white_eagle> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> ah
<white_eagle> ;)
<moveax1> and put a # for the line with the cdrom
<theTrav> moveaxl: sorry, only change the devices and the mount point? what's that about?
<z3x> does anyone know the boot param to disable bluetooth? I can't get the live cd to boot past it
<white_eagle> brambo: go to system/administration/software sources
<brambo> wait a minute its doing something now....hm
<brambo> its downloading stuff
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> oktthen
<moveax1> theTrav, sry, the mountpoint is the /media/something directory
<white_eagle> bye guys
<brambo> see ya eagle
<moveax1> theTrav, and u said ur win devices is /dev/sda1
<prohna> ive been playing around with gnome
<theTrav> ahh ok
<prohna> and somehow managed to screw up nautilus i think. when i log out or reboot nautilus either crashes or isnt starting so i have to manually start it each time.
<theTrav> ok, so maybe that worked...
<brambo> which is the cooler looking one, Kubuntu or Xubuntu ?
<moveax1> xubuntu
<theTrav> actually... no now it's coming up as /media/disk-1
<sn00zer> Smacky, it only changes the main... http://digdilem.org/irc/index.cgi?entry=2130779227
<theTrav> so I'm guessing that's still ubuntu just working it out for me :/
<brambo> i believe its getting Kubuntu..
<theTrav> because it's probably cached my admin password now
<brambo> its downloading stuff can i cancel it/close it?
<prohna> i tried making sure nautilus is in my current session and it still doesnt load my desktop when i boot
<moveax1> theTrav, hmm, normally this is the right way
<sn00zer> Smacky, that comes with a whole bunch of annoying things too, so check out all the options and disable most of it before going into channels or you might be kicked or banned
<Smacky> sn00zer, i instaled uberscript but nothing changes with the color scheme, and i dont see extra options for it
<theTrav> so there wouldn't be a GUI way of configuring this now would it?
<sn00zer> Smacky, it has things like random away/join/part messages and other crap
<theTrav> because it strikes me as something people would generally want to do
<theTrav> especially new ubuntu adopters
<moveax1> hmm
<Smacky> well if i cant change the colors im going to not use xchat anyway
<Smacky> :p
<brambo> can i try Kubuntu desktop then try Xubuntu later?
<sn00zer> Smacky, it added three menu drop downs for me "system" "uberscript" and "favorites"
<Smacky> yup
<moveax1> theTrav, good idea, after school i try it with perl/tk
<brambo> umm maybe a noob question here....Default display manager, gdm or kdm ?
<brambo> forgive me i am sleepy....
<moveax1> what u want to brambo
<prohna> Smacky: i was using xchat for a bit
<djbruce> hi peeps
<prohna> but ive since tried irssi which imo is pretty good
<brambo> oh its  Gnome etc?
<ere4si> gnome for ubuntu - brambo
<Smacky> prohna, ya? well i think ill stick to mIRC until I find another native open source client that lets me change the skins and colors to look more like mIRC, the white hurts me eyes :p
<moveax1> gdm is from gnome kdm from kde
<devilsadvocate> hi - I just did an aptitude install kubuntu-desktop that seems to have broken my aptitude. it refuses to install anythin g until i run a dpkg--reconfigre -a, which i did twice.  and answered _all_ those questions over and over
<brambo> i mean gdm or kdm...wats difference?
<prohna> you can change the colors on xchat
<prohna> its in there somewhere
<moveax1> brambo, hmm, it have other looks
<prohna> mine was black with white text
<djbruce> any 1 know where i can get dj drops and voice overs
<brambo> which is better looking?
<prohna> so anyone know  why nautilus crashes for me everytime i boot?
<Smacky> prohna, yeah thats just for main window, not the skin or side panels, user list or server list windows
<ere4si> brambo, both do the same job - just look different - kdm comes with kubuntu
<fuzzy> if i have a 7200 rpm with 8 mb buffer 80 gb hdd on my laptop, which one of these is recommended: an external hdd with 16mb buffer, 7200 rpm and 500 gb or the same thing with 8mb buffer?
<brambo> so gdm is Xubuntu?
<Smacky> fuzzy, depends what u use it for
<moveax1> xubuntu dont have it own login manager
<ere4si> brambo, gdm is the gnome one - ubuntu
<Smacky> 7200rpm for laptop is great, normally its 5400 or 4200
<prohna> Smacky: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/proananhgh/Screenshot-1.png
<fuzzy> yeah ... but what about that externel hdd
<fuzzy> should i choose the 8mb version
<prohna> my irssi is easy on the eyes
<fuzzy> or the 16 mb version
<Smacky> fuzzy, if you want the hard drive for storage get the 500gb one, as the buffer wont be as important, but both are still great hard drives because of the 7200rpm, so i would probably go with 500 gb
<pavs> hi there after modifying sysctl.conf do I have to restart the system for it to read it?
<Smacky> prohna, thats too simplistic of a client
<Smacky> prohna, you just have the main window there
<ihmSelbst> i search the name for a programm like 'norton commander' for ubuntu. can somebody help me?
<ere4si> pavs: yep
<prohna> everything is in terminal
<prohna> i have 2 windows right now
<sn00zer> prohna, whats the name of the dock in that screenshot?
<prohna> server and this channel
<prohna> avant
<prohna> avant window navigator
<Smacky> avant rules
<pavs> ere4si thanks for the info
<Smacky> with black gloss icon pack
<ere4si> k
<prohna> which i think may have started the problem im having now
<prohna> at least thats what i was screwing with last
<Smacky> prohna, that may work for you but i want something more mIRC like... so i guess ill have to find a plugin for xchat or another open source irc client
<prohna> i think theres a gui version of irssi
<Deep_Ocean> hah
<prohna> its got loads of options if thats what you want
<Deep_Ocean> the first time to use this tools
<presumptious85>  /msg nickserv gangsta87
<sn00zer> Smacky, i'm also running xchat on kde, i don't know if that would make a difference or not, the other box i checked has gnome
<prohna> shouldnt typing nautilus in terminal restart it?
<prohna> it says nautilus is running in my current session
<prohna> but i dont have a desktop
<pen_> anyone here know how to mount vhd file?
<prohna> so what i have to do to get nautilus started is go into sytem tools kill it then restart it from terminal
<pen_> I have backup my computer with vista, and now I want to access the vhd file
<pen_> what should I do?
<prohna> panic
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the document file:///usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/html/kernel-api/index.html? Especially, what is a 'Device Driver's Base?
<Smacky> sn00zer, http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotne0.png
<pen_> is there a tool for mounting vhd file?
<Smacky> sn00zer, thats what it looks like right now, with the white on the sides
<megaman5> After installing ubuntu on my computer, i booted into windows, now, instead of grub, my computer just reboots
<megaman5> It shows grub loading stage 1.5, then reboots again
<pen_> megaman5: try reinstall grub in live CD again
<brambo_> ok i installed the Kubuntu desktop and all i got was the applications and they dont really work even
<megaman5> i chrooted my /media/disk folder then ran update-grub
<megaman5> was that right?
<megaman5> cause it did not work
<brambo_> that much i realize i just dont know why it didnt work
<pen_> megaman5: you dn't have to chroot
<megaman5> it did give errors
<megaman5> should I just run update-grub then?
<pen_> megaman5: http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<DirtyMonkey> Can anyone help me with an install problem of tightvnc server on Ubuntu 6.06?
<megaman5> thanks
<DirtyMonkey> Have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<entr0py> Evening.
<DirtyMonkey> and edited vnc.conf but get the following error
<brambo_> how can i get rid of all the applications it installed, most do not work     ?
<pen_> megaman5: http://apcmag.com/dualboot or try this
<DirtyMonkey> Fatal Server Error Could not open the default font fixed
<pen_> anyone know how to mount vhd file?
<megaman5> k
<pen_> it's from vista backup
<sn00zer> Smacky, i don't know why its not working
<jim_p> if i remove EVERY  virtualbox-ose entry from /etc/rc?.d/ will i be right? I had the package removed yet the entries are still there. When i say remove I mean "sudo rm /etc/..." !!!
<entr0py> anyone know a quick and rity work around for an issue with Ubuntu 6.06-2 LTS not being able to detect SATA cdrom drives?
<nano__> hey guys, in what config file do i specify my windows manager ?
<DirtyMonkey> anyone?
<sn00zer> Smacky, i think i found it, go to settings -> preferences -> userlist and check the second box (use the text box font and colors))
<pen_> no tools to mount vhd file in ubuntu?
<ok> русские есть?
<bsdnewb07>  русские есть? wtf
<Smacky> sn00zer, thanks
<DirtyMonkey> can anyone help me with a VNC over SSH error?
<brambo_> whats the  code i can type in terminal to get the Xubuntu desktop?
<jim_p> pen_: you must convert the vhd file to something that vmware understands
<bullgard4> ok: Zdec govorjat po-angliskij.
<megaman5> what is the proper way to re-install grub from the live CD?
<pen_> jim_p: vmware?
<pen_> jim_p: why vmware?
<pen_> jim_p: I just want to mount it in my ubuntu system
<ok> bullgard ок
<moveax1> vhd is an vmware harddisk or?
<sn00zer> DirtyMonkey, whats your error?
<pen_> it's the image file created by the vista backup PC
<jim_p> pen_ : a vhd file is created by MS virtual machine software right?
<DirtyMonkey> Fatal server error:
<DirtyMonkey> could not open default font 'fixed'
<pen_> maybe, yes
<pen_> I found a tool to mount it in windows, but I want to mount it on ubuntu
<DirtyMonkey> Sn00zer im following the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<bullgard4> ok: Poprobujte kanal #ubuntu-ru pozalujsta.
<DirtyMonkey> Ubuntu 6.06
<DirtyMonkey> currently its a VPS and I only have access via SSH
<brambo_> it thinks i have Kubuntu but it didnt change my desktop at all, and most the applications it put on dont work..any help?
<Danny> #webdsl
<pen_> no tools for that ?
<sn00zer> DirtyMonkey, 3rd ? down: http://www.fifi.org/doc/vnc-common/faq.html
<nano__> hey guys, in what config file do i specify my windows manager ?
<nano__> like the default setting?
<Smacky> sn00zer, in preferences go to channel switcher and choose tabs, in user list section check the second box and in the text box section check the second box, and it looks like mIRC now
<Smacky> sn00zer, thanks for the help
<musikgoat> !tab > presumptious85
<sn00zer> Smacky, np
<Smacky> gonna uninstall uber now
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone get Wolfenstein ET working?
<TrustNoOne> ok great, now all should be good
<DirtyMonkey> sn00zer can i run the 'xset q' command from SSH?
<sn00zer> DirtyMonkey, if you're logged into the remote box, yes
<DirtyMonkey> i typed 'xset q' and got the reply unable to open display""
<TrustNoOne> in Xchat is there a setting to minimize to tray on close? so the program wont quit when i close the window?
<void^> DirtyMonkey: you have to tell it where your X is.
<Scorpio-GLX> is there an active Ubuntu Wish list. Im working on a project for MCA and wanted to see if I could contribute in one of the projects etc :x if this is the wrong channel where should I go ?
<pen_> what should I use to open VHD file created by vista backup?
<sn00zer> DirtyMonkey, hmm, maybe not then? i'm not too sure, i can't get vnc over ssh to work for myself
<DirtyMonkey> void im new to this, whats the default location for X?
<DirtyMonkey> Sn00zer thanks anyhow
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, yes there is, i think you just have to check the enable tray icon under chatting alerts
<void^> DirtyMonkey: the local X server is :0, so xset -display :0 or export DISPLAY=:0
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, that is already enabled, yet when i close the window it doesnt minimize to tray
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, do you have the icon in the tray?
<waterz> anyone here play counter strike
<waterz> how can i change the window size of counterstrike
<ph0rensic> hello mates
<waterz> or a game management system
<DirtyMonkey> void^ im totally lost
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, yes i have the icon in the tray
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, if i right click on the tray icon i can only go to hide or blink on options or quit
<brambo_> anyone know the sudo apt-get code for getting the Kubuntu desktop?
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, thats all i have
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, did you set it to always quit when you close the window?
<AndrewB> brambo_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, well its not a huge deal, i just like keeping irc on all the time but dont like the fact that the window is there on my task bar
<DirtyMonkey> i typed 'xset -q :0'
<DirtyMonkey> unable to open display""
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, i dont know where that option is
<brambo_> thanks i already have it but it didnt install right..most applications it got dont work it didnt change the appearance and i wasn't aware it over writes any programs you had already installed...
<AndrewB> brambo_: you are selecting KDE when you login right?
<ph0rensic> man linux is the bomb
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, it pops up everytime you close xchat asking to minimize or exit, but there is a check box to never ask again, maybe you checked it and told it to quit?
 * FBIGuy blows up linux
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, if i did, how can i get it back
<brambo_> i am on Ubuntu i installed Kunbuntu desktop through the terminal...
<FBIGuy> what you said it was the bomb
<ph0rensic> haha
<FBIGuy> i sent in the bomb squad
<AndrewB> brambo_: when you login, click on 'sessions' then select KDE
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, i'm looking for that right now
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, thx
<brambo_> umm
<brambo_> where is that
<AndrewB> brambo_: on the login screen
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, /set gui_tray_flags 4 will now enable a "Minimize to tray" feature. Clicking the window minimize button will minimize to tray instead of the task-bar.
<brambo_> i didnt notice  sessions at the logon screen
<Mba7eth> how can i select wanted lines with more, or less ?
<ph0rensic> anyone know the command to start gnomebaker from command?
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, could you explain that a little more? im confused
<AndrewB> bbrebbottom left corner
<AndrewB> brambo_: it's in the bottom left corner
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, im guessing i put that command in xchat, but where does the command end
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: does gnomebaker & work?
<brambo_> ooh i'll brb then ill see k
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, nvm i got it, it ends at 4
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, me too, i got it from a forum, i'm not sure if that will work for closing it, just minimizing
<ph0rensic> AndrewB, thanks
<pen_> I have a problem here
<ph0rensic> AndrewB, what does the & do?
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: most applications are just  $appName &
<brambo_> whats a partial upgrade?
<pen_> I recently backup my PC using vista backup tool
<pen_> but now I need the files in the backup files
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, i restarted chat but it still quits when i close the window
<pen_> it's in .VHD how should I open it?
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: & backgrounds the process so that you don't get aload of messages in the terminal, it also means that you can continue to use said terminal
<Mba7eth> how can i select wanted lines with more , or less ?
<TrustNoOne> and i did "/set gui_tray_flags 4"
<brambo_> i have 31 updates avaliable now but when i try to get them it says, Not all updates can be installed..Run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible..wats this?
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, oh it MINIMIZES to tray on minimize... not on close... thats fine, that works just as good
<ph0rensic> AndrewB, wow sick, thanks that is good to know.. especially when emerald crashes
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, thx
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: sadly if you cloase the terminal bbox then it closes the app
<Kibbles> trying to set my resolution... what do i have to change (syntax?) in xorg.conf?
<hubuntu> &join #jav
<ph0rensic> AndrewB, oh so I still have to use the run app applet
<Slart> !res | Kibbles
<ubotu> Kibbles: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: I don't know what you mean
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: it means not evertyhing will be installed, there is possibly a conflict or something hasn't installed correct previousley that you need now
<AndrewB> ehh sorry ph0rensic not ment for you
<AndrewB> Oh he /quit
<ph0rensic> AndrewB, alt-f2 ... it wont stop the process  like it does when you close out a terminal
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: yeah thats correct
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, /set gui_tray_flags 1 makes it minimize on close according to ubuntu forums
<TrustNoOne> ok thx
<AndrewB> ph0rensic: running in terminal is normally good for debbugging etc, but not a whole lot more
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, thanks thats exactly what i wanted
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, you're welcome
<ph0rensic> AndrewB, yeah..mostly I am setting up some launchers for awn hehe
 * sn00zer goes to bed
<pen_> why no program in linux can open vhd files?
<AndrewB> pen_: cause i would imagine MS use some proprietry ssystem that is hard to port
<pen_> AndrewB: you mean it's a proprietary format?
<AndrewB> pen_: I would imagine it is yeah
<pen_> AndrewB: I would like to hear a definite answer
<AndrewB> pen_: then I don't know.
<AndrewB> pen_: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Virtual_PC it is
<AgentHeX> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<AgentHeX> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<pen_> AndrewB: grrr...
<pen_> AndrewB: howa botu qemu? can it mount vhd file?
<AndrewB> pen_: no idea, not used windows is yonks. Infact not used a PC in years!
<pen_> AndrewB: PC? you mean windows right?
<AndrewB> pen_: yeah, I use macs
<pen_> oh :O
<pen_> I see
<AgentHeX> i'm having problems getting kvm to recognize the VMX extensions in my CPU to take advantage of hardware virtualization.  anyone have experience with KVM or KQEMU?
<macogw> AndrewB: last i checked, most macs were pcs...they certainly aren't servers or mainframes or microwaves nearly as often as they tend to be pcs
<pen_> I'm depressed
<pen_> I have to go to xp to do thie freaking easy task
<AndrewB> macogw: yeah true heh
<bridezilla> I am confused. Wasn't Ubuntu's naming scheme <year>.<month>?
<AndrewB> macogw: I just grab it from the 'PC vs. Mac'
<AndrewB> bridezilla: it is
<bridezilla> AndrewB: Then why is 8.10 8.10?
<bridezilla> Or are they planning ahead 8 months?
<AndrewB> bridezilla: cause it is due in Oct
<macogw> bridezilla: the next release will be 8.04
<dgjones> bridezilla, the next version  is hardy heron which is due in April
<macogw> bridezilla: but anything that's too "radical" for the 8.04 LTS release is being pushed off to 8.10
<bridezilla> Strange.
<bridezilla> The version scheme is ingenius and confusing at the same time.
<AndrewB> They try for a release every 6 months thus it will bbe 8.04 then 8.10
<bridezilla> Why didn't anyone else thinkof this scheme before anyway?
<csaba> When I type a directory path, what button should I press to have the list of files displayed below the current line?
<csaba> like when I press Tab the path is completed
<csaba> but i want the files in the current path to be lsited out
<macogw> csaba: if there's no further to go, hitting tab twice will list them
<csaba> oooh
<csaba> thanks
<bridezilla> Also, why is an entirely difference... um... "branch" needed for a different GUI and so on? Why not give the choice when installing it or something?
<jay-oh-en> if anybody isnt being helped at this moment i can try to help you.
<megaman5> how do i update ntfs-3g on ubuntu?
<macogw> bridezilla: can only fit one on the cd :)
<AndrewB> bridezilla: then it would go over 1 cd
<macogw> bridezilla: the apps are all different too
<AndrewB> oh macogw bet me
<csaba> also, how can I copy-paste in the console? Right now I select with the mouse and right-click and click copy, is there something like ctrl+c ctrl+v?
<ar> hi
<macogw> bridezilla: so you could just do a server install so there's no GUI then apt-get whichever you want (like I did...that's how I have a Fluxbox-only system)
<macogw> csaba: highlight to copy, middle click (or click left & right at the same time if you lack a middle button) to paste
<ar> hi all
<bridezilla> Hmm. I still think Ubuntu should be available via FTP install so you can just download a tiny setup CD ISO image on like 2 MB.
<jay-oh-en> megaman5, sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<megaman5> ok, thanks
<macogw> csaba: the gnome-terminal shortcuts all add shift to the usuals, so ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v should work
<bridezilla> Much less bandwidth wasted and much better in every way.
<AndrewB> bridezilla: debbian has that
<macogw> bridezilla: there is a mini install disk somewhere...
<bridezilla> FreeBSD does as well. Why not all distros?
<bridezilla> Hell... why not even Windows?
<macogw> and a thing for PXE booting
<bridezilla> macogw: Somewhere? Why not on the public download page?
<macogw> bridezilla: not all distros:  lots of work to maintain that many CD images and support a whole ton of installation methods
<macogw> bridezilla: not windows: too easy to pirate
<macogw> bridezilla: its in the wiki
<bridezilla> Easy to pirate? All that matters is their serial key.
<jay-oh-en> is it hard to repair mbr if you installed ubuntu first. then you install windows and need grub back. is it hard to bring back or no?
<macogw> bridezilla: i dont think the usb installation or mini installer or PXE are officially supported, so they go on the wiki since theyre community efforts... like how the PowerPC ports are only available on 1 or 2 servers
<macogw> jay-oh-en: just use your live cd to boot, then use "sudo chroot /dev/sda1" (or whatever partition your ubuntu install is, and then "sudo grub-install" i think
<BenniBoya> hey, i want to dual boot ubuntu with my windows xp laptop, i have a few questions, 1. do i need to defrag my hd and with what 2. i want 2 use the windows xp bootloader 3. is it easy to remove ubuntu to get my hd space back
<StaggerLee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<macogw> BenniBoya: the windows hard drive?  its a good idea to defrag first (the one built into windows is fine, but maybe do it twice) so everything's together to lower the chance of changing the partition size hurting the data
<macogw> BenniBoya: there is a way to use the NTLDR, but I don't know it...it involves installing GRUB on the Ubuntu partition then chainloading it from NTLDR
<achandrashekar> much easier to go with grub and use that bootloader
<bridezilla> macogw: Isn't the point of FOSS that it's "community efforts"?
<macogw> BenniBoya: to remove ubuntu and get your space back, just delete the partition it was on and format it as whatever you want (probably NTFS for windows).  that might have to be done from a live cd since Windows doesn't understand ext3 (the most common Linux file system)
<BenniBoya> my drive is ntfs and i want 2 use the windows one because i dont know how lonmg i will use linux 4
<jay-oh-en> macogw, can you get the reall instructions so im not left out when i go to fix grub
<macogw> bridezilla: there's a company that backs Ubuntu though, Canonical
<macogw> jay-oh-en: they're online somewhere... just google for grub install
<macogw> jay-oh-en: i think there's actually a page on either the ubuntuforums or the ubuntu wiki that explains how to get grub back after windows eats it
<BenniBoya> macogw: do you know how 2 use the windows xp boot loader 4 ubuntu
<macogw> BenniBoya: no. i havent used windows much in nearly 2 years
<jay-oh-en> !grub | macogw
<ubotu> macogw: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jay-oh-en> that one?
<macogw> BenniBoya: and when i have, it hasnt been on my computer or any over which i have free reign (if i had free reign over it, windows would be gone :P)
<macogw> jay-oh-en: yes the one that says RecoveringUbuntuAfter...
<BenniBoya> rofl
<BenniBoya> could i install ubuntu without a boot loader then  i read somewhere you can extract something and add it 2 the boot.ini, would that work
<SleepingSloth> is anyone on here using gmailfs?
<macogw> BenniBoya: hey there's only one windows computer in my family's possession now.  something about needing Skype video which used to not work on Linux...except they dont have a webcam....no idea how they intend to make that work O_o  i only touch it 3 times a year to update the anti-virus
<macogw> BenniBoya: er...maybe?  i dont really know as ive never had to do it
<BenniBoya> ok
<macogw> BenniBoya: i think the usual way is to install grub in the ubuntu partition then edit the boot.ini to point at grub if you pick Ubuntu
<BenniBoya> for the re partioning my ntfs, would ubuntu do it, i read somewhere else that it isnt totaly compatible with ntfs
<macogw> itll be fine
<macogw> it didnt used to be compatible with ntfs
<BenniBoya> cause i use this computer every day 4 school
<BenniBoya> i ned it to eb working lol
<macogw> the drivers for NTFS have been in good shape since around summer
<BenniBoya> ok
<macogw> before that they were "you can definitely read...just not so sure you'll be able to save to the NTFS drive from linux..."
<BenniBoya> so windows defrag twice, repartion while in the installer, try and not install grub is what im going to do. is that a good plan?
<macogw> bahh my SQL injection is not working
<macogw> the advanced button at the end of the install is where you pick where grub goes
<gidean> is there a command that would create a decktop icon? Execute "Blankity Something"  and an icon appears on the desktop..
<gidean> please
<macogw> it defaults to just saying hd0 i think
<macogw> when it shows how its splitting up the disk, look at partition numbers. first disk first partition would be hd(0,0) for grub (i think thats the notation, i *know* theyre both 0), 2nd partition would be hd(0,1) etc
<macogw> make sure it's installing to ubuntu's partition
<macogw> if grub gets installed on the MBR and you need to undo it, though, your Windows disk has a recovery console from which you can type "fixmbr" and restore NTLDR
<macogw> gidean: you have to make a .desktop file on the Desktop to do that
<macogw> gidean: dont ask me how, as i dont know the format
<macogw> gidean: but if you make some other rubbish one, you can open it in a text editor and see how it's setup and modify it to whatever you want to do
<test> coucou
<liook> hola
<liook> ??
<macogw> liook: habla espanol?
<liook> si
<macogw> liook: va al #ubuntu-es
<liook> de dnd eres??
<magnetron> gidean: if you are using the standard Ubuntu, you can make an icon on the desktop by right clicking on the desktop and choose "create launcher"
<macogw> liook: /join #ubuntu-es
<liook> tu hablas español¿?
<gidean> create launcher and then the command for the bin, yes?
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/funny/epic-battle-puppy-vs-robot/ hilarious
<Kitar|st> haha
<macogw> liook: un poquito
<liook> were you from?
<macogw> liook: #ubuntu-es es en esta server
<dgjones> !es | liook
<ubotu> liook: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<liook> ok gracias pero como entro hay?
<brambo> im having trouble deleting wine
<brambo> i cant do partial upgrade until i do
<macogw> liook: /join #ubuntu-es
<macogw> liook: solo este
<BenniBoya> ty 4 the help macogw
<macogw> liook: y el <<entrar>>
<brambo> anyone know how i can uninstall wine?
<BenniBoya> i found out to use bot.ini by extractinf some file from the ubuntu thing
<gidean> thanks all for your help..
<magnetron> brambo: use the "add/remove applications" window
<brambo> i did but it wont let me uncheck it
<jay-oh-en> macogw, on a scale from 1 to 10 ten the hardest what would that tut be
<BenniBoya> hey i just realised somehting
<BenniBoya> how much space does a regular ubuntu install take?
<jianfei> enough to install
<jianfei> ;-)
<BenniBoya> cause i only got like 5gig to spare
<BenniBoya> i got a 60gig hd with 18gig of games lol
<dgjones> BenniBoya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<BenniBoya> ty
<brambo> 5gig is plenty for ubuntu depends how u wanna use it i guess
<jianfei> novell login client for gutsy...when is that happening ffs!
<BenniBoya> i want 2 build apps with it
<BenniBoya> just build little programs
<BenniBoya> and eep it as a recovery os
<BenniBoya> would 5 gig leave me with room for applications?
<brambo> yeah i think so
<BenniBoya> kk thanks
<brambo> not  big apps as u should have like 1gig at min for any OS i think
<dgjones> BenniBoya, The minimum needed is 2Gb, although it recommends 8Gb for a normal install (according to that specification page)
<brambo> but the system itself dont seem to take up more the 1 to 2gig
<brambo> then*
<GodSyn> Hi! I have a remote virtual server that has CENTos 4.5 on it. I have root. I would like to install Ubunti 7.10 on it, without using external media (other than internet). Suggestions?
<jianfei> yeh my install uses 6.3gb and that includes wine with msoffice, google-earth, utils etc
<GodSyn> *ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> Ubuntu should NEVER take up more than 4GB...not even bloated
<brambo> anyone have an idea why i cant uncheck wine in add/remove apps ?
<speeddemon8803> dependencies brambo
<speeddemon8803> something wants what it installed.
<brambo> like programs i may have installed thru wine?
<jay-oh-en> macogw, ? you there
<macogw> jay-oh-en: yes
<speeddemon8803> maybe
<speeddemon8803> hey, try this
<macogw> jay-oh-en: never tried it
<speeddemon8803> go to terminal..by clicking aplications...terminal
<speeddemon8803> applications..accesories..terminal..sorry
<speeddemon8803> then typing sudo apt-get clean
<cpk1> quick question (hopefully) If I have a wireless card in master mode serving as a dhcp server to set up wep I just enter the wep info like I would if I was connecting to something?
<GodSyn> so am I correct in assuming that there is no way to replace an existing copy of linux with ubuntu using nothing but network media?
<mattia> ciao
<brambo> get clean?
<speeddemon8803> sudo apt-get clean
<speeddemon8803> exactly like that
<brambo> yea i did that, just went back to desktop:~$
<brambo> after i typed the password
<speeddemon8803> did it spit out anything about removing packages?
<brambo> no
<speeddemon8803> hmmm
<allaert> GodSyn, you could check out debootstrap
<speeddemon8803> ok
<Slue_Gniffer> Does anyone know what it means when you get an "Invalid GUID" message in an online game?
<speeddemon8803> well folks, im sorry but i gotta get to sleep
<chazco> Anyone know what version of ffmpeg (src) is in the Gusty repos?
<ph0rensic> when I log into gnome, the screen temporarily turns the ugly tan color, where do I change this so it matches my theme??
<brambo> yea me 2 thx tho speeddemon
<ph0rensic> chazco, i think ffmpeg is only in medibuntu repos .. id check medibuntu.org
<speeddemon8803> i wish i could stay to help you out...i have an idea..but i dont know for sure
<speeddemon8803> and i dont wanna risk "bricking" your pc over this idea.
<brambo> its alright
<chazco> ph0rensic - Its in the repos iirc, but crippled. Want to rebuild it, but want to make sure i dont downgrade
<brambo> do u know the sudo for getting the Xbuntu desktop?
<speeddemon8803> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<compwiz18> ph0rensic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/160349
<speeddemon8803> imo xubuntu kicks butt ;)
<brambo> its asking for Kubuntu disc
<speeddemon8803> do you have one?
<brambo> no, only Ubuntu
<brambo> and its not accepting that
<speeddemon8803> hmmmmm
<speeddemon8803> yikes
<speeddemon8803> uh, i dunno man
<Viktorious> can i change a ogg file to something else
<brambo> i did this for Kubuntu i just type anything
<speeddemon8803> !oggconvert | vikorious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oggconvert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brambo> and it continued, is that ok u think?
<speeddemon8803> crap, anyways viktorious, thats the program you need :)
<speeddemon8803> brambo im not sure.
<brambo> hm nvm its doing stuff i just pressed enter lol i need to sleep also i think
<speeddemon8803> Sudo aptitude install oggconvert
<brambo> its downloading stuff
<dgjones> !info oggconvert
<ubotu> oggconvert (source: oggconvert): Convert media files to free formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1.1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 192 kB
<speeddemon8803> good :)
<speeddemon8803> thanks dg :)
<kerric> hi everyone
<speeddemon8803> !hi | kerric
<ubotu> kerric: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Viktorious> i wanan convert a ogg. file to something smaller video file can it be done
<kerric> i was trying to install i915 driver and it seems i have only console ;)
<kerric> can any1 help me with it ? :]
<realz`> i am getting error 22 on grub
<realz`> any help
<Deep_Ocean> help
<Deep_Ocean> ?
<speeddemon8803> !ask | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<realz`> what should i do next
<brambo> i still gotta get rid of wine so i can get my updates
<Ububegin> lets say i download eclipse via synaptic manager, how can i find where is it installed to :?
<speeddemon8803> Usually its installed under applications > programming
<speeddemon8803> eclipse the programming thing correct?
<brambo> i got rid of what i thought was dependencies but it still wont remove wine..
<Ububegin> No, i mean where is it installed in the file system
<Ububegin> Like where are all its files and directories located :?
<speeddemon8803> Ububegin, they can be scattered across your drive, honestly.
<Ububegin> :| ... so are u telling there is no solution other than to use "find / -name "eclipse" at root
<speeddemon8803> pretty much
<noobUbuntuUser> its done with the xubuntu ill log out
<noobUbuntuUser> but i gotta get rid of wine somehow so i can get 31 system updates...
<SpacePilot> Need help with my sound. I got it to work through the troubleshooting guide, but then it stopped working again. Did the guide, but this time, nothing at all.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a good description of 'uevent'?
<speeddemon8803> !info uevent
<ubotu> Package uevent does not exist in gutsy
<GodSyn> debootstrap. looking.
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the document file:///usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/html/kernel-api/index.html? Especially, what is a 'Device Driver's Base'?
<macogw> bullgard4: if you have to ask, it probably doesnt matter to you
<macogw> bullgard4: oh wait didnt see the question above that one
<macogw> bullgard4: well i think device driver base falls under the category of "if you know wayyy too much about C and assembly and drivers and little transistors and things, it'll make sense and be helpful, otherwise it's greek"
<nano__> heyguys, is there a program in ubuntu that is simlar to the the side panel in windows vista?
<zsiavash> when i type su to be as a root user and enter password the message is "su:Authentication failer",is that anything wrong
<yclian> zsiavash, use sudo su?
<vai> hi
<zsiavash> su to be a root user
<compwiz18> sudo -i works too :)
<zsiavash> compwiz18: thanks that works
<magnetron> !noroot | yclian
<ubotu> yclian: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<avarshney> hi
<u007-1> hi , anyone know what package should i install in order to get php5 with-freetype-dir
<nano__> hey does anybody know what config file has metacity set as my default windows manager?
<fotoflo> hey how do i install gd?
<yclian> magnetron, sudo su doesn't imply using a root pass. It askes for a sudoer's pass.
<fotoflo> i need to install JSON and GD, doesn anyone know how?
<magnetron> yclian: yes. but use the sudo -i next time in here, ok?
<yclian> magnetron, k ;)
<dgjones> fotoflo, there's an app called edit-json in gutsy, is that what you're looking for?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/edit-json
<Dazgar1> hi
<Dazgard> hi
<Dazgard> is there a gnome sudo frontend please ?
<dgjones> !gksudo | Dazgard
<ubotu> Dazgard: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dazgard> ubotu, dgjones thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dgjones thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<knappen_> Is there anyway to run wow in fullscreen? It have a majorlagg if i run in 1920x1200 on one page of the cube. Can work and play at the same time then ^^
<StaggerLee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<u007-1> anyone know which package contains php5 with-freetype-dir option?
<Dazgard> u007-1: use apt-file search
<uniscript> anyone successfully mirroring hardy using debmirror?
<bobbyd> hi
<SnapShorty> hi all
<u007-1> Dazgard, but i don't know what file does that option install in php
<bobbyd> the network manager and laptop batter displays have dissapeared from my top bar thing. I'm on gutsy on a Dell Inspiron 6400. Can anyone suggest what's wrong? Maybe the tray applet is missing or someting?
<bobbyd> nm-applet is running though...
<bobbyd> s/batter/battery
<Wander_w> Hello
<Blankins[1]> Hello
<Wander_w> I read that Alpha5 is going to be released today, is that still true?
<Wander_w> (of Hardy, that is)
<dgjones> !hardy | Wander_w, best place to ask would be here
<ubotu> Wander_w, best place to ask would be here: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Blankins[1]> is this the support channel?
<dgjones> Blankins[1], for ubuntu yes
<Blankins[1]> nice,
<bobbyd> ok yeah , it seems that the "status icon" area is missing. Does anyone know how I get that back?
<Wander_w> thanks dgjones, will ask over there
<Blankins[1]> i have a little problem wih my laptop
<bobbyd> (e.g. I ran pidgin and it's tray icon is missing too...)
<bobbyd> Blankins[1]: Hi, what's up?
<Blankins[1]> i have a HP6710b and installed gutsy
<bobbyd> ok
<Blankins[1]> i can set it up to 1680x1050 resolution
<Blankins[1]> but the refresh rate is not good i think
<Blankins[1]> i can only set it up to 60hz.
<bobbyd> can you set it higher under windows?
<bobbyd> (if you've tried that OS :) )
<Blankins[1]> will try but i think so
<bobbyd> I haven't seen any flat panels that report higher than 60hz
<Blankins[1]> i have a dualboot, so i'll give it a shot
<Blankins[1]> then there is some other problem
<bobbyd> Blankins[1]: have you tried an empirical test to see if you get smearing?
<StaggerLee> hi, i am trying to listen to radio stations on rhythmbox, with no success. I have installed w32codec but nothing works, except m3u files. While pls. and rm files do notwork: i get error messages such as "unable to read from resource". any ideas?
<bobbyd> if you drag things about you would see smearing if the update rate is only 60Hz
<Blankins[1]> i haven't done any other test
<Silencerr> I have 19
<Blankins[1]> it is just that the screen isn't as bright as in windows.
<bobbyd> ahhhh
<bobbyd> that's different
<Blankins[1]> the letters are thicker
<Wander_w> To see what screen resoultion and refresh rate your in, try xrandr
<StaggerLee> please note that i can read those files with totem
<bobbyd> that's also different, probably just different fonts. You may also have anti-aliasing turned on
<Blankins[1]> how can i see that, i am rebooting the laptop now windows XP to check...
<Silencerr> I have 19" widescreen, with max 59Hz refresh rate...when I try to install Ubuntu using the live cd I can see the install options in the first menu, but when I press enter my screen goes black and displays a 'signal lost' message :<
<Silencerr> Works fine with an old CRT monitor though. =/
<bobbyd> Silencerr: try installing using the "alternate" install cd
<bobbyd> it has a text interface
<Wander_w> Silencerr: I you wait for a while, do you get in the graphical mode?
<Blankins[1]> oops, also 60 hz at windows...
<Silencerr> nope Wander_w, just stays black :)
<Wander_w> Silencerr: Well, try the alternate CD, or use the CRT you have to install
<Silencerr> bobbyd, I have installed it like that before, but even after installation I don't get a graphical mode to work.
<Wander_w> Silencerr: What graphical card do you have?
<Silencerr> an ATI (yes, I know ><) x1800xt
<Wander_w> Did you install the restricted drivers?
<pteague> anybody know of something that can look at 2 different sql create table queries & can generate the needed alter statements... kind of like diff & patch?
<what_if> I am upgrading from feisty to gusty should I go 64 bit? Is there any reason *not* to.
<NET||abuse> is there a way to setup authentication proteted web browsable svn repo's on feisty? will trac do this?
<NET||abuse> or is there a better package / system to use for this?
<Wander_w> what_if: I've heard of some driver troubles with 64 bit, But I guess that most will be resolved by now.
<knappen_> Hi ppl, when i'm trying to print a test pake on our HP 3600n i'll get this report: Unable to find IP address for server name "knappen-laptop"!
<knappen_> *testpage
<what_if> Wander_w: my nvidia drivers will still work, right??
<Silencerr> Wander_w: I'm kind of a noob and I don't even get to installing anything if I'm in text-mode :)
<Wander_w> what_if: but do keep in mind that going to 64bit doesn't make your computer faster (unless you have an AMD processor which are faster in 64 bit mode)
<Silencerr> I'm only taking my first linux-steps ;x
<macpower> hello
<macpower> hop mac
<macpower> mac mac mac
<Wander_w> Silencerr: Use your CRT
<what_if> Wander_w: have an amd64 X2. :)
<macpower> mac it s the best
<NET||abuse> and secondly is my time better spent looking into this git local repository idea instead?
<macpower> je suis ou
<macpower> je comprends rien
<Wander_w> what_if: Make a backup of your stuff, and just give it a go, it should work
<macpower> hihihihi
<Slart> !fr | macpower
<ubotu> macpower: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<m3gab0y> macpower i can't agree with you
<Wander_w> what_if: Great! I'd go for 64 bit
<macpower> iok dankiu
<macpower> very match
<m3gab0y> the best is ..... uhm i gona get kick if i say it
<m3gab0y> but however it's not windows :)
<knappen_> Hi ppl, when i'm trying to print a testpage on our HP 3600n i'll get this report: Unable to find IP address for server name "knappen-laptop"!
<faileas> the best OS is whatever i'm familiar with ;p
<overdub> is there a Ubuntu program for image to text like OCR or something?
<dgjones> knappen_, you coul try editing your /etc/hosts file to add a line for xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx knappen-laptop, I had to a similar thing last night to mount an nfs drive
<Wander_w> overdub: I used "apt-cache search OCR" and it gave me results like:
<Wander_w> gocr - A command line OCR
<Wander_w> clara - Free OCR program for Unix Systems
<Wander_w> tesseract-ocr - Command line OCR tool
<overdub> great information Wander_w , thanks
<overdub> now I even know how to find things myself
<Wander_w> no problem, just try apt-cache search yourself sometimes :)
<Hiro_ZA> greetings to one and all
<Hiro_ZA> :-)
<Silencerr>  greetings
<Hiro_ZA> i'm not sure if this is the correct channel to ask the question, so plz point me in the right direction if i'm mistaken
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: Left!
<Hiro_ZA> i have just recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my Del D600 laptop
<Hiro_ZA> but it seems like the Graphics drivers are not 100% correct :-<
<Hiro_ZA> for example, when i scroll up and down on a website, it is not a smooth scroll
<Hiro_ZA> but is jerky and lagged.  i see the same thing right after a fresh windows install, but then i fix it my applying the latest ATI driver
<faileas> Hiro_ZA: trie restricted drivers?
<Hiro_ZA> from the ATI website ?
<Hiro_ZA> i think i saw some, but none mentioned for ubuntu
<Hiro_ZA> does it matter if its for a different Distro ?
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: Ubuntu has the same driver pre-packaged for you allready
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: install package "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<chazco> I want to build ffmpeg as detailed here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg - Can anyone tell me approximately how much i'll need to download for the source and build apps (assuming nothing is installed, some may be already)?
<Hiro_ZA> it does ?cool! umm....but how can i install this driver? (bearing in mind my n00b linux status) :-(
<Hiro_ZA> Wander : Can i send u a pm plz
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: so type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: I could, but this discussion belongs in the channel imho
<Hiro_ZA> thats cool
<Hiro_ZA> is there a terminal shortcut button/menu point ?
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help. After installing ubuntu, somehow grub added windows XP to the grub list, but i don't have windows XP installed anymore, the partition that had windows XP on it now has windows vista. I can't acces windows vista anymore. Is there anyway i can add windows vista to the grub list?
<Hiro_ZA> o, sorry, fund it
<Hiro_ZA> found it :-)
<VSpike> what's the best way to get an nvidia driver newer than the one available in standard repos?
 * Hiro_ZA is a dumba$$
<Hiro_ZA> wanderer : The Install first ? or SUDO first ?
<macogw> VSpike: you can just download it from nvidia if you're card's so new the current doesnt work
<VSpike> macogw: i'm just getting annoyed by this bug http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-590318.html
<VSpike> macogw: aren't there some 3rd party repos?
<VSpike> macogw: you'd favour a manual install over a packaged version or envy?
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: so type in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Hiro_ZA> got it
<Hiro_ZA> did it
<macogw> VSpike: there are some scripts that are supposed to automate it (like envy and automatix) that are known to occasionally break things
<Hiro_ZA> got error message
<Hiro_ZA> :-(
<dgjones> !envy | VSpike
<ubotu> VSpike: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Hiro_ZA> wanderer: check PM
<St0n3-C0l> Guys...i've a problem regarding internet on ubuntu..
<Hiro_ZA> or should i post error msg here ?
<St0n3-C0l> is anyone here willing to help on internet issues?
<macogw> VSpike: its not guaranteed that the nvidia.com driver even has a fix for that.  i suggest looking around to see if nvidia ever actually fixed it or if it's an outstanding bug
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: just post it here, I didn't get a PM
<egoleo> plse can someone help me with installing windows fonts on ubuntu? plse
<VSpike> macogw: it says in that bug report that it's fixed in the hardy versions
<Hiro_ZA> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Hiro_ZA> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hiro_ZA> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Hiro_ZA> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<St0n3-C0l> hiro_za: You're using another program which also uses dpkg
<lagann_> Hiro_ZA, close your synaptic or add/remove
<St0n3-C0l> could be synaptic with apt-get
<macogw> VSpike: ok then yeah grab the ones from nvidia.com
<Hiro_ZA> whats syaptic ?
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: Ah, are you using adept-updater, adept or an other package manager? if so, close it
<VSpike> dgjones: yeah I know the official line on envy.  But in this case, i do need a driver outside of what restricted manager provides, so I'm asking the safest way to go about it
<macogw> VSpike: dont try to use the hardy package though because its not compiled for your kernel
<Hiro_ZA> could it be the update manager ?
<St0n3-C0l> synaptic package manager...on gnome..
<St0n3-C0l> yup
<St0n3-C0l> add/remove
<lagann_> hiredgoon, yes...that is it.
<Hiro_ZA> ahh, cool, yes, that is open, but busy installing updates.
<dgjones> VSpike, i'd say a manual install, at least then you'd know what it was doing
<Hiro_ZA> will kill it soon as its done and then ry again
<St0n3-C0l> then let it
<Wander_w> then you'd have to wait
<VSpike> macogw: there definitely used to be 3rd party repositories for bleeding edge nvidia drivers.
<St0n3-C0l> Yup
<St0n3-C0l> Ok guys...someone here for internet help ? :P
<macogw> VSpike: havent been around since edgy, i think
<VSpike> dgjones: with the manual install, don't you have to remove the restricted kernel modules package?
<Hiro_ZA> thanks ppl :D i'll wait till i can and then try updating the graphics drivers. wish me luck :D
<St0n3-C0l> Best of Luck :p
<Wander_w> macogw: I'm just using the NVidia ones from their website; It's a pain to keep up to date, but I like pain
<Wander_w> best of luck, hiro
<dgjones> VSpike, I'm not sure, I've not had to do it, my graphics card is an old one anyway
<tross> what could be the reason if (ubuntu gutsy) firefox and other windows vanish periodically?
<St0n3-C0l> Ok i'll post it.
<Hiro_ZA> just out of curiosity, how many of u guys use the drivers i am trying to install ?
<macogw> i only use Intel graphics.  nice open source drivers that never fail :D
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: I don't use those, I only have NVidia cards (and an VIA openchrome somewhere)
<macogw> though actually the card on this laptop (borrowed) is an old ATI that uses the open source drivers
<Hiro_ZA> ahh, darn, me and my dodgy ATI
<lethal2> witam
<macogw> the old ATI cards are nice... Radeon 9250's work very well
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: The NVidia cards require allmost the same steps
<St0n3-C0l> I've a very strange kind of problem on ubuntu so far, My internet be it on roaming mode, dhcp or static ip. It loads everything perfectly, I am on LAN and it loads all the dns servers and ips perfectly but when for instance I connect to IRC or Firefox it says connection refused? why is it so? while on windows it works perfectly. Then if I disable networking and quickly enable it and within 1-2 secs connect the irc server..it catches it b
<St0n3-C0l> ut if after 3-4 secs i do it..it gives again connection refused...sometimes it works nicely but most of the time it gives problems of connection refused. Any guide?
<shingouz> how to get rid of an xfce error when starting up the desktop. the splash tells me xfce is "verifying DNS settings" and that it cannot lookup the address for this computer. the computer sits on a natted lan
<Hiro_ZA> adios amigos
<Hiro_ZA> catch ya later
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: the VIA openchrome required a FULL rebuild of X (talk about difficult to setup)
<faileas> Wander_w: don't get me started on a system that has that i've been trying to install ubuntu on ;p
<St0n3-C0l> I feel so frustrated with it, I can't explain it.
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> I need help on CGI with Ubuntu 7.10
<Wander_w> St0n3-C0l: are you on a coperate LAN?
<SleepingSloth> hi - i've removed compiz from my machine, but now i have no window controls - how do i revert back to metacity altogether so i dont have to type 'metacity --replace' when i start x?
<VSpike> dgjones, macogw : thanks .. I think I'll live with it until either I get really ticked off with it or hardy is released, whichever comes first.
<St0n3-C0l> Wander_W: Nope..it's my whole area lan...they use wireless switches
<St0n3-C0l> u could say it's a cable connection.
<paty29> hola
<paty29> hola perrita
<paty29> que hay loquita
<Wander_w> no hable espagnol
<macogw> !es | paty29
<ubotu> paty29: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<macogw> paty29: nosotros no hablamos muchos espanol
<Wander_w> what he said :P
<macogw> Wander_w: she
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<Wander_w> macogw: Pardon me ma'am
<macogw> Wander_w: its fine. i just figure ill dispell the myth that there are no girls on the interwebs or especially on irc :P
<St0n3-C0l> i guess no one ever encountered such an alien problem :p
<St0n3-C0l> macogw: You better do it, cos there are :p
<St0n3-C0l> and many use linux too now :d
<jay-oh-en> how do i watched XviD videos?
<macogw> St0n3-C0l: yes i know.  my femaleness & linux-usage was pointe out in #ubuntu-offtopic as proof that linux isnt just for geeks.  i was pretty insulted.
<jay-oh-en> watch
<Wander_w> jay-oh-en: Try mplayer or totem
<St0n3-C0l> Yup
<jay-oh-en> Wander_w, okay
<bachillerato-c> #linux
<St0n3-C0l> guyss...plzzz helppp
<St0n3-C0l> :'(
<egoleo> how do i install ms fonts
<egoleo> on ubuntu
<egoleo> plse
<macogw> egoleo: install msttcorefonts or just install ubuntu-restricted-extras from add/remove to get fonts, codecs, java, etc
<paty29> loco chico o hcoca
<SleepingSloth> anyone know how to revert to metacity from compiz?
<egoleo> thnx
<macogw> SleepingSloth: metacity --replace
<Andrj> Ciao a tutti da Andrj
<macogw> SleepingSloth: type that in the runbox (alt+f2)
<Wander_w> egoleo: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<macogw> !it | Andrj
<ubotu> Andrj: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<egoleo> thnx guys
<Shinji-> !info vlc | jay-oh-en
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<SleepingSloth> macogw, yes, i know that, but i want it to happen automagically - on startup at the moment, i have neither
<macogw> paty29: que?
<bachillerato-c> lol
<SleepingSloth> macogw, is there a cleaner way than putting it in a session?
<macogw> SleepingSloth: O_o freaky.  put it in system -> preferences -> session -> startup
<jay-oh-en> Shinji-, does it play those tho?
<jay-oh-en> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macogw> SleepingSloth: dunno.  weird that it doesnt autostart though
<egoleo> it works fine
<egoleo> thnx
<Shinji-> jay-oh-en, vlc plays about anything
<SleepingSloth> macogw, yeah, i removed compiz, and the result is i have no window bars at all, until i type metacity --replace
<SleepingSloth> macogw, obviously *somewhere* there is a reference to it, but i dont know where
<macogw> SleepingSloth: i suppose there should be a way to set metacity as the default WM... maybe in gconf-editor?
<lagann_> SleepingSloth,  how about open the sessions in system, preferences?
<bachillerato-c> go to #ro
<SleepingSloth> lagann_, i know that will provide a solution - but its not very elegant, is it... X tries to start something non-existant and fails, presumably, and then i tack on a replace at the end
<macogw> SleepingSloth: the setting is probably in gconf.  it's like gnome's registry
<SleepingSloth> macd,  looking now...
<macogw> SleepingSloth: you have desktop effects totally disabled in system -> pref -> appearance, right?
<SleepingSloth> macd, uhum, sorry
<SleepingSloth> macogw, yes, looking now :S
<SleepingSloth> macogw, yes
<cpk1_> can I have dhcpd listen on 2 interfaces (eth0 and ath0) and assign ips in the same subnet (192.168.1.XXX)?
<macogw> k
<jay-oh-en> Shinji-, do you use vlc? i used to but i didnt know how to set it up good for mozilla
<St0n3-C0l> guys
<St0n3-C0l> how to re-configure internet settings through dpkg ?
<St0n3-C0l> atleast tell me dis plzz :(
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I don't think you can reconfigured internet settings through dpkg -- what do you want to do?
<Frogzoo> St0n3-C0l: you don't - you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<St0n3-C0l> I've a very strange kind of problem on ubuntu so far, My internet be it on roaming mode, dhcp or static ip. It loads everything perfectly, I am on LAN and it loads all the dns servers and ips perfectly but when for instance I connect to IRC or Firefox it says connection refused? why is it so? while on windows it works perfectly. Then if I disable networking and quickly enable it and within 1-2 secs connect the irc server..it catches it b
<St0n3-C0l> ut if after 3-4 secs i do it..it gives again connection refused...sometimes it works nicely but most of the time it gives problems of connection refused.
<Shinji-> jay-oh-en, for firefox i use "mozilla-mplayer" plugin
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<SleepingSloth> macogw, /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default thanks :)
<jay-oh-en> Shinji-, but i cant set it up right it never loads videos
<Shinji-> jay-oh-en, you will have to remove "totem-mozilla" for it to work
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: are you using some sort of proxy?
<St0n3-C0l> compwiz18: nope
<St0n3-C0l> it's auto dns
<St0n3-C0l> it's on roaming mode
<St0n3-C0l> no proxies
<jay-oh-en> Shinji-, its just a black screen and it stays there
<St0n3-C0l>  nothing
<lagann_> jay-oh-en, you should let the totem load the videos for you
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: that's strange --- it shouldn't give you connection refused
<St0n3-C0l> Just too sick cos late at nights
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: can you connect using the terminal?
<lagann_> jay-oh-en, sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<St0n3-C0l> it works
<St0n3-C0l> wait
<jay-oh-en> lagann_, but i want to setup the prefs correctly so it loads quick
<St0n3-C0l> i try
<St0n3-C0l> shall i paste in pvt?
<dgjones> !paste | St0n3-C0l
<ubotu> St0n3-C0l: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jay-oh-en> use pastebin
<St0n3-C0l> its so small
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> my browsing already showing connection refused
<palomer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<St0n3-C0l> m on linux right now...
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: use the pastebin, that way others can help too :)
<St0n3-C0l> using that disable techniques
<St0n3-C0l> disable n enable so xchat quickly connected
<St0n3-C0l> shakil@SHAKIL:/etc/network$ wget www.google.com
<St0n3-C0l> --16:16:52--  http://www.google.com/
<St0n3-C0l>            => `index.html'
<St0n3-C0l> Resolving www.google.com... 66.102.9.147, 66.102.9.99, 66.102.9.104
<St0n3-C0l> Connecting to www.google.com|66.102.9.147|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<St0n3-C0l> sorry guys :(
<compwiz18> what did we say about the pastebin?
<St0n3-C0l> but bro it's a web
<St0n3-C0l> and my browsing not working..on linux
<Shinji-> jay-oh-en, if totem-plugin and mplayer-plugin are on your system it will always use totem
<St0n3-C0l> i also know well bout paste-bin
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: gotcha. no worries, just be warned :)
<compwiz18> the floodbot is evil :D
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> so it's upto u
<St0n3-C0l> see
<St0n3-C0l> connected refused
<St0n3-C0l> pretty strange..
<FloodBot1> St0n3-C0l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: right, so you use dhcp?
<St0n3-C0l> compwiz18: Yup...even if i try static ip...the result is same
<mehrab1131> hello there
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: try running sudo dhclient from the terminal
<compwiz18> !hi | mehrab1131
<ubotu> mehrab1131: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<St0n3-C0l> now
<St0n3-C0l> what to do
<mehrab1131> I have problem in setting up LAMP
<Shinji-> jay-oh-en, you could also try to install "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad / good /ugly"
<jay-oh-en> Shinji-, thats not the problem,  the problem is when it doesnt load for a long time thats why i want to have somebody help me setup the preferences according to my connection speed for it to work best
<mehrab1131> there is an error
<St0n3-C0l> currently im on network manager roaming mode.
<mehrab1131> when I run this command  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<compwiz18> St0n3-C0l: can you run sudo dhclient from a terminal?
<compwiz18> !enter | mehrab1131
<ubotu> mehrab1131: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shinji-> jay-oh-en, ok sorry dude
<St0n3-C0l> yup
<St0n3-C0l> i can
<compwiz18> mehrab1131: it's easier to read :)
<St0n3-C0l> it shows a port
<St0n3-C0l> maybe the port is off!
<St0n3-C0l> but then does windows also uses the same port?
<jay-oh-en> ok
<mehrab1131> compwiz18
<compwiz18> mehrab1131: yes?
<mehrab1131> compwiz18:ok
<mehrab1131> what should I do for that error?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I'm not getting sound out of my soundcard
<mehrab1131> should I paste the error here for you to read?
 * FiveSheetsOfAcid is away: essen und KSCler überfahren
<St0n3-C0l> guys
<St0n3-C0l> compwiz18
<St0n3-C0l> i reboot
<St0n3-C0l> and catch u
<St0n3-C0l> ok
<FloodBot1> St0n3-C0l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<St0n3-C0l> opss..floodbot will keep in mind next time..sorry
<salty> I
<salty> Whoops sorry. I'm not sure how to word my problem but I'll try my best.
<Predatorian> would anyone be able to help me with the syntax of a force architecture dpkg install?
<reisi> does anyone know if there's an homepage for the ubuntu linux generic kernel image package?
<mehrab1131> any body know what should i do with this error?
<mehrab1131> 1
<mehrab1131> 2
<mehrab1131> 3
<mehrab1131> 	
<mehrab1131>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                Syntax error on line 3 of /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf:
<mehrab1131> Invalid command 'Alias', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<reisi> the latest proposed package broke my laptop's suspend...
<mehrab1131>                                                                          [fail]
<faileas> mehrab1131: use pastebin
<salty> I had Ubuntu 7.04 set up to read my NTS? partition of windows and when upgrading to 7.10 it didn't know how to read or mount that part of the computer and fails to start up properly. Could I get some help as to get that fixed please?
<compwiz18> !pastebin | mehrab1131
<ubotu> mehrab1131: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reisi> mehrab1131: you have a problem in your /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<mehrab1131> sorry all
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: yeah, remove phpmyadmin if you don't use it
<mehrab1131> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56829/
<mehrab1131> so what shoul I do?
<faileas> salty: sounds like two issues...seperately
<mehrab1131> reisi:what should I do?
<mehrab1131> Wander_w:what should I do?
<Shinji-> reisi, you could look in /var/cache/apt/archive/ if your old package is still there
<jianfei> mehrab: reboot
<reisi> mehrab1131: remove phpmyadmin or open /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf and look at line 3, see what's the problem
<reisi> Shinji-: i guess it's but do you know how could i report this problem?
<reisi> Shinji-: quite obivious regression.. though the changelog didin't show anything related to acpi
<mehrab1131> jianfei:I have this problem for some days, and rebooted many times
<Shinji-> reisi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: remove phpmyadmin if you don't use it
<jay-oh-en> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reisi> mehrab1131: rebooting wont help
<mehrab1131> ok, Im going to remove phpmyadmin
<reisi> Shinji-: thanks.. looks like the one. though in launchpad.net there are quite many ubuntu/linux image related "projects" or packages, none of which are up to date with proposed package
<mehrab1131> but I want to setup wordpress in my local server, isnt it necessary?
<reisi> mehrab1131: no
<lagann_> salty, how about you boot into your windows partition and boot back into ubuntu
<Xbehave> ive managed to get my splashy working & terminals working but the resolution is all wrong is there a good guide somewhere?
<pzn> is there any live ubuntu rescue small iso cd (<60Mb)?
<Shinji-> reisi, at launchpad.net you could report your bug if your looking for a package you could try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Xbehave> i doubt theres a ubuntu 1 but do you need it to be ubuntu?
<reisi> Shinji-: oki thanks again
<flegged> is it so bad if I use 7.10 for a while until I get 8.04 in April?
<salty> lagann_: That I have done. Sadly it hasn't made a difference. After asking about an unmountable partition it then goes on to load to a black screen which I get no response from till rebooting.
<dgjones> pzn, there's this, I've not used it, but maybe its what you're looking for, although its about 160Mb http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<flegged> I'm severly limited by bandwidth, and shipit will take at least 6 weeks to get to me
<mehrab1131> I removed phpmyadmin, but the error is remained
<macogw> flegged: uh thats normal
<faileas> flegged: no, and their faster than they say ;p
<salty> I could try and copy down the error message and post it here if it'll mean someone will have a better understanding of my issue?
<faileas> salty: pastebin it ;)
<macogw> flegged: most people arent using 8.04 yet
<mehrab1131> this is my phpmyadmin.conf
<mehrab1131> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56830/
<flegged> macogw I'm not saying it isn't. I just wanted to know if installing 7.10 was so bad
<mehrab1131> what is the problem?
<flegged> faileas to Australia though? Last time it took 5 weeks
<macogw> flegged: oh its easy to install
<faileas> flegged: ahh. 2 weeks in the UK ;p
<salty> faileas: I'm sorry. I'm new enough not to get what pastebin means.
<boxemall> hi there. is this also support channel for hardy?
<faileas> !pastebin | salty
<ubotu> salty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wander_w> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Wander_w> no, not that dsl
<boxemall> after install no x running xorg.conf is almost empty
<Xgamerz> how to delete database ?
<flegged> macogw yes, I know it's easy to install. I'm just saying what will the pitfalls be of installing 7.04 now instead of waiting till I get the latest one from shipit
<pale-yafa> hi, how I disable the auto complete of the syntax from Quanta?
<faileas> !hardy | boxemall
<ubotu> boxemall: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Wander_w> pzn: http://damnsmalllinux.org/ DSL is a very versatile 50MB mini desktop oriented Linux distribution.
<mehrab1131> reisi:I have that error even after removing phpmyadmin
<mehrab1131> reisi:would u look at my phpmyadmin.conf file?
<mehrab1131> reisi:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56830/
<macogw> flegged: uh....you have to download more stuff when you upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 than if you just install 8.04 from a disk?
<pzn> dgjones, Wander_w thanks for the answers, I'll try DSL, I will burn in a 60mb cd-card
<Vaajda> can someone help me
<salty> Right, thanks. pastebin makes sense now.
<macogw> !ask \ Vaajda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask \ vaajda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: you could just remove that file
<macogw> !ask | Vaajda
<ubotu> Vaajda: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flegged> macogw yeah. I wasn't going to upgrade the installation. I was going to use 7.04 until I got the latest installation disk.
<macogw> i can type, i swear :)
 * faileas throws Vaajda  a life preserver ;p
<salty> time to reboot. Thanks for this much so far.
<mehrab1131> wander_w:ok I'll do that now
<Predatorian> what is the command for force architecture? i was told i have to force architecture a package for gizmo
<Vaajda> ok im trying to get my wmp54g linksys card to work
<Predatorian> but i am unsure of the syntax
<macogw> flegged: should be fine.  if you need to mount an ntfs (windows) partition to use inside ubuntu it'll be slightly trickier...like 5 minutes of setup extra the first time
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: and to test it, to see if it works, don't reboot; but use the command "sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart"
<flegged> macogw that's ok. I'm fairly experienced, just wanted to know if there were any major things to look out for in the 7.04 install
<shingouz> why does xfce barf about "verifying the dns settings" when i logon? more specificaly, how the hell do i disable the annoying dns verification in gutsy
<macogw> Predatorian: dpkg --force-architecture -i thing.deb
<macogw> Predatorian: that should work...oh put "sudo" at the front
<iblicf> HAPPY chinese new year , the last day …………^^
<macogw> iblicf: youre like 2 weeks late
<macogw> oh wait, last day? it lasts multiple days? ok nvm
<flegged> macogw ie, any major security updates that would suck up my bandwidth. Anyway, I'll just install it, remove the Gnome, install XFCE4 and only update the packages I'll be using
<Vaajda> it have a ralink chipset on it and i know i need the rt61 thing
<macogw> flegged: there is definitely a kernel update to account for the vmsplice exploit released last week
<flegged> macogw ah yes, I'd of course update to the latest kernel. *If* that isn't a problem with 7.04
<Wander_w> flegged: but that vmsplice exploit is one a local exploit
<macogw> Predatorian: "man dpkg" and then if you type "/force" itll search for the word "force" and if you hit "n" it moves to the next one...eventually there's a list of things you can force
<flegged> I usually do my own rebuild of the kernel anyway .. (I know, I know, not the ubuntu way ;) )
<flegged> Wander_w yeah
<macogw> flegged: the kernel update is just a rebuld of the original kernel patched to block that exploit
<mehrab1131> Wander_w: there is another error
<mehrab1131> Wander_w: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56832/
<erUSUL> Vaajda: ralink chipsets are supported by default in ubuntu
<cHe_sUpplE> hy
<flegged> macogw yeah, I'll rebuild the latest kernel to my own needs anyway. If the update needs to be applied (as I think you are saying) I'll do that at the same tiem
<flegged> s/tiem/time
<NativeAngels> hello
<mehrab1131> Wander_w: that file is needed I think
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: well... the phpmyadmin is quite stubborn... try these commands:
<flegged> So besides the vmsplice exploit, any major security problems since 7.04 offhand?
<NativeAngels> im installin unrealirc on my linux box
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Wander_w> mehrab1131:
<NativeAngels> but it thinks port 8067 is being used
<Vaajda> well its not connecting to the network
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin
<NativeAngels> which its not
<Wander_w> mehrab1131: that will rid you of every trace of phpmyadmin
<erUSUL> flegged: the exploit is already fixed on the kernel updates
<NativeAngels> and when i go to start unreal its sayin that port 8067 is still being used
<Vaajda> im running ubuntu 7.04
<NativeAngels> how do i see whats runing on port 8067
<NativeAngels> if there is anything
<Wander_w> NativeAngels: lsof -n | grep 8067
<flegged> erUSUL ok, thanks for the info. So I'll just install 7.04, install and rebuild (just because I want to) the kernel. Then update the packages I need. After losing Gnome of course ;)
<flegged> please, Gnome fans, don't get angry
<danisahne> hi i am allready member of AD Domain and want to use my account with ubuntu now
<flegged> Vaajda do you regularly update your packages?
<danisahne> do i have to join again after samba is set up?
<salty> Alright, an edit on what I said previously. Booting up Ubuntu provides no errors. Just loads up to a point where the Monitor turns its self off and the keyboard becomes responseless.
<NativeAngels> whats does that do Wander_w
<Vaajda> no i just installed7.04 and i havent done the updates yet
<mehrab1131> again that error
<flegged> Vaajda ah well, I personally wouldn't do that. Was interested in the amount of downloads to get up to latest versions of commonly installed packages. Anyway, I'll investigate myself
<Wander_w> NativeAngels: lsof: "LiSts" open file descriptors
<reisi> mehrab1131: should you just revert everything related to apache/etc. and build your setup again from the start?
<Wander_w> NativeAngels: grep searches for a patern
<NativeAngels> i did that and it came up with nothing
<mehrab1131> I had installed xampp too
<mehrab1131> mybe related to it?
<reisi> mehrab1131: this time, do it by yourself, and while encountering a problem, consult manuals related to apache/phpmyadmin/mysql/xampp
<erUSUL> flegged: you update before rebuild so you get the patched kernel and sources ;)
<Hiro_ZA> hullo againn ppl
<Hiro_ZA> thanks to wanderer and whoever else commented
<NativeAngels> Error binding stream socket
<Hiro_ZA> i have installed the propiet drivers
<Wander_w> Hiro_ZA: please get my name right
<flegged> NativeAngels what about "netstat -lanp |grep 8067"
<NativeAngels> im getting that message Wander_w
<Hiro_ZA> and evesorry
<Hiro_ZA> Wander_w :D
<Vaajda> sould i do all of the updates
<Hiro_ZA> it appears to be working cool
<flegged> erUSUL ah ok. I forgot with ubuntu you do the repository thing.
<flegged> erUSUL was going to download from kernel.org like I used to
<salty> So my question is now; What steps would one take when Ubuntu loads upon startup then turns off the screen and keyboard and enters limbo?
<NativeAngels> i did that and still nothing flegged
<Wander_w> flegged: Wow, neat command
<Hiro_ZA> quick question : Is it normal for Ubuntu to take quite a while to boot up ?
<flegged> Wander_w heh, yeah ...
<flegged> NativeAngels then nothing is running on that port, I'd say
<Wander_w> NativeAngels: nothing probably means that there is nothing running on that port
<salty> I've been using Unbuntu far too shortly to have actually learnt any real knowledge on how to use it, and so my problem is beyond me.
<Wander_w> what flegged said :P
<Hadeshorn>  Hey i want to extract the sound from an AVI, just 30 seconds of it.. Which is the best way to do this in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> flegged: i personalyy use vanilla kernels (from kernel.org) so if you want to and your hw is properly supported (ubuntu kernel comes with a lot of external drivers) go ahead
<osfameron> Hadeshorn: ffmpeg from the command line will do it (with a bit of reading up on exactly which flags to use, or ask nicely on #ffmpeg)
<Wander_w> Hadeshorn: mplayer -dumpaudio -endpos 30 somefile.avi
<Hadeshorn> oh sweeet
<Hadeshorn> thanks
<osfameron> shiny
<flegged> erUSUL well that is what I was going to do anyway ;) I'm an old-timer with *nix but just wanted to know any probs with the 7.04 install
<Vaajda> flegged should i do all of the updates
<flegged> erUSUL all my hardware is supported in FreeBSD so I'm fairly sure ubuntu will support it
<flegged> Vaajda I would
<Vaajda> ok thanks
<Wander_w> New updates in Ubuntu is like Cristmas every time! New toys to play with
<flegged> heh
<Hiro_ZA> hehe :)
<Hiro_ZA> anybody managed to get a 3G USB modem working in Ubuntu ?
<flegged> And it makes it harder for black hats to get their Christmas presents
<Wander_w> Updates in Windows always means trouble and wasted time
<Hiro_ZA> the Huawei E220
<HackTalk> I need to know something about linux; what sounds nicer: xnode.org or xcoal.net?
<flegged> Hiro_ZA nice question as that is exactly what I'm going to do after installing in a minute
<Hiro_ZA> flegged : hehe, please let me know if you succeed
<Hiro_ZA> pal of mine lost his copy of windoze and wants to join the light side
<flegged> Hiro_ZA I've got it working with my phone (LG 8138), but that is UMTS speeds
<Hiro_ZA> but his only holdup, is the lack of 3G support
<Hiro_ZA> ahh, the E220 has HSDPA 3.6+
<flegged> Hiro_ZA yeah, I'll be able to report back later tonight (It's evening here)
<flegged> yeah
<HackTalk> Anyone?
<Hiro_ZA> where abouts are ya ?
<flegged> Perth
<Hiro_ZA> cool
<flegged> australia, that is
<Vaajda> 190 updates  and i have another question can ubuntu use 2 Internet connection at the same time
<Hiro_ZA> of course
<Hiro_ZA> i'm from SA so we know all about the Ozzies
<flegged> Vaajda does it tell you how many Meg the updates are?
<Hiro_ZA> damn cricket killers!
<Hiro_ZA> :P
<flegged> Hiro_ZA ah yes ... lol
<Vaajda> 236mb
<flegged> Hiro_ZA well it's all 20/20 now
<flegged> Vaajda sweet, I can handle that when I update. Cheers
<Hiro_ZA> flegged : can u see my pm ?
<flegged> Hiro_ZA nope
<flegged> Hiro_ZA you not registered?
<Hiro_ZA> darn, something wrong with my PM's :-(
<Hiro_ZA> what chat client are u using ?
<flegged> have to be registered with freenode I believe
<Hiro_ZA> ohhh....that's true :D
<HackTalk> Can no one of you experts anser my ubuntu-related question?
<Wander_w> HackTalk: The left one
<flegged> HackTalk "what sounds nicer" isn't really an "ubuntu-related" question
<HackTalk> The left?
<Hiro_ZA> far left
<HackTalk> I was being sarcastic, just to get someone's attention
<Wander_w> ask stupid questions,..
<Hiro_ZA> yes, thats a good idea hacktalk
<flegged> HackTalk usually has the opposite effect
<flegged> HackTalk what's your real problem?
<Hiro_ZA> apart from your lack of netiqutte :D
<flegged> heh
<HackTalk> I can't choose a nice domain name for my UBUNTU powered webserver
<HackTalk> I've got apache and all up, but I need to get a domain name now
<Hiro_ZA> flegged : Sorry, non ubuntu question...how do i register on freenode ?
<Hiro_ZA> ok, hang on , lemme google it
<Hiro_ZA> :D
<dgjones> !register | Hiro_ZA
<ubotu> Hiro_ZA: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Hiro_ZA> cool, thanks dgjones
<flegged> Hiro_ZA I have to reboot to install now
<Hiro_ZA> !register Hiro_ZA
<dgjones> HackTalk, you might get a better answer in #ubuntu-offtopic, they're more likely to chat
<Wander_w> HackTalk: I still want the left one
<flegged> will be back soon
<Hiro_ZA> oops
<Hiro_ZA> yeah, thanks dg
<HackTalk> Xnode?
<Vaajda> can ubuntu use 2 Internet connections at the same time
<HackTalk> Yeah
<HackTalk> You need a certian bash script thoug
<HackTalk> One sec, vaajda, I'll show you
<HackTalk> I use one for Wine and one for Ubuntu applications myself
<HackTalk> Here Vaajda: http://bash.org/?104383
<Vaajda> thanks
<cybic> sorry, i have also a question
<erUSUL> vjl323: wtf is this http://bash.org/?104383  ??
<Gary> vjl323, posting bash.org posts pretending that they are help is not good
<TANATHOS> dunno
<cybic> after rewake of a hibernation modus my X31 WLAN Led is blinkin, although it's marked as off in connection manager...
<TANATHOS> I read it to .... but it's smth about a chat conervsation
<vjl323> !ubotu bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vjl323> !ubotu bash.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash.org - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TANATHOS> bash is a command terminal like csh
<TANATHOS> vjl323 it was just a ugly joke what he made
<Wander_w> !ksh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TANATHOS> !csh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about csh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vjl323> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<vjl323> Firefox is a web browser?
<erUSUL> !botabuse | vjl323
<ubotu> vjl323: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<TANATHOS> yes
<vjl323> I thought it was a mail client
<Blinkiz> Just wanted to tell that "fake" sucks. Nothing more special...
<fake> 2
<vjl323> Damn...
<TANATHOS> vjl323 that is thunderbird
<TANATHOS> made by moziila
<vjl323> Oh
<DjViper> why does my login window use huge fonts?
<TANATHOS> mozilla
<vjl323> I use Netscape
<DjViper> also titlebars in emerald
<vjl323> Netscape navigator actually
<willwork4foo> Hullo all
<m3gab0y> k-meleon rullz
<m3gab0y> :)
<vjl323> !ubotu ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<faileas> m3gab0y: its wndows oly tho ;p
<faileas> o0
<faileas> ahh
<m3gab0y> so what? I use it on the shared home PC
<m3gab0y> and i managed to make the XP 90 mb pagefile and 60 mb RAM
<m3gab0y> so it runs smooth
<faileas> lol
<m3gab0y> but i like freebsd best :)
<faileas> m3gab0y: once shrank down winxp to 128 mb ;p
<vjl323> !ubotu suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<vjl323> !ubotu linux
<vjl323> !ubuto redhat
<vjl323> !ubuto fedora
<vjl323> !ubuto linus torvalds
<vjl323> !ubuto ubuntu
<FloodBot1> vjl323: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto redhat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto fedora - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shinji-> !botabuse | vjl323
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot1> ubotu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> vjl323: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Vaajda> hey hacktalk aka vjl323 that bash.org thingy that u told me to go to didnt help its some stupid chat history
<Wander_w> Ha, that is Nothing! I once burned a windows XP CD untill it was like, TINY!
<Beliver> Hi.
<faileas> Wander_w: plastic fumes are bad for you
<Beliver> Does anyone know is it possible to setup freeradius on ubuntu
<Wander_w> pastic fumes... baaaad
<cybic> hey, what's the best download manager for ubuntu and what is the best irc app?
<Wander_w> cybic: I use pidgin for IRC
<m3gab0y> for d/w is wget :)
<erUSUL> !best | cybic
<ubotu> cybic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<m3gab0y> irc .... x-chat
<m3gab0y> :)
<Wander_w> it's nice, also does MSN, ICQ, gadugadu and most other instant messasing protocols
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the document file:///usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/html/kernel-api/index.html? Especially, what is a 'Device Driver's Base'?
<cybic> Wander_w: it's ok, but i don't like it :)
<Holland> Voer tekst hier in...
<cybic> Wander_w: what's your favorite download manager?
<dgjones> !nl | Holland
<ubotu> Holland: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Wander_w> cybic: You didn't like my suggestion for an irc client, what makes you think you like my downloadmanager?
<cybic> Wander_w: caz i'm not using any one at this moment :)
<cybic> Wander_w: for irc i'm on XChat
<Wander_w> cybic: Well then, I use Firefox and wget
<cybic> ok
<ofx> hi out there
<cybic> Wander_w: give it a try :) thx
<KnightWse> hey , does anybody know the syntax for adding groups ?
<Wander_w> addgroup?
<KnightWse> i would like to create some NT groups and add them to my unix groups
<Wander_w> addgroup anewgroep
<KnightWse> does that create an NT group ?
<Wander_w> does it say #nt?
<m3gab0y> adduser -group ?
<ofx> guys does anynone installed ubuntu on a LG E500 Notebook?
<KnightWse> Wander_w: No , how can i do that ,
<bullgard4> KnightWse: man adduser
<KnightWse> bullgard4: Its for adding groups
<bullgard4> yes
<ofx> gpasswd -a <user> <group>
<Wander_w> ofx: why don't you try the live-cd, you can try it out without changing anything on your laptop
<KnightWse> can i just use addgroup ntgroup="domain admins"
<Eythan> Hello, i m looking for create a liveUSB ubuntu, anyone can help me ?
<KnightWse> i would like to create some NT groups to put them into my unix groups
<m3gab0y> adduser --group ntgroup
<ofx> Wander_w: yup i guess that`s the most safe way to test hardware compat.
<macogw> Eythan: search for install and usb on wiki.ubuntu.com
<KnightWse> but when i do a net groupmap modify ntgroup="domain admins" unixgroup=root
<macogw> Eythan: there's a script called isostick.sh on there that should get you going
<TrapperDave> Does anyone know of any software that I can use that will automatically backup my files to a USB memory stick?
<Eythan> macogw> i tried, but the Howto doesn't work
<saurabh> hello guys
<martin_> why cant i run 32 bit apps on my 64 bit installation. this question has been bugging me...?
<Eythan> macogw> isostick ? interesting ;)
<macogw> Eythan: oh.  dunno then.  it has to be done from a linux system, not a windows system...
<Wander_w> TrapperDave: cron?
<saurabh> this is my first time in this forum
<m3gab0y> martin_ because u can't :)
<m3gab0y> install in 32 bits :)
<saurabh> I am Saurabh Kumar from India
<martin_> m3gab0y, that is a poor, poor answer
<saurabh> I guess, i am in Ubuntu forum now
<Vaajda> can i use 2 Internet connection at the same time
<Wander_w> saurabh: you are indeed
<macogw> saurabh: rooms on irc are called channels
<TrapperDave> Wander_w: Will that be able to automatically sync the USB stick when I attach it to the machine?
<saurabh> sorry
<m3gab0y> 64 bit systems don't support 32 bit apps except in emulation...
<saurabh> thanx, I got it
<martin_> m3gab0y, since the hardware supports it, i would like to know why ubuntu has decided not to allow native 32 bit apps to run, when other distros do.
<Wander_w> TrapperDave: not really, you might want to use the hotplug system for that
<saurabh> i am for the first time in this channel
<faileas> martin_: i was under the impression it was possible if you had the right packages installed. my systems are 32 bit tho so i don't know personally
<Eythan> macogw> i will try isostick, thx
<m3gab0y> some distror really have code for that
<TrapperDave> Wander_w: Thanks, I'll look into it :)
<m3gab0y> but it's rare and windows is not one of them ;)
<Wander_w> TrapperDave: But I'm used to writing complex shell scripts for stuff like this, I'm not sure if that's what you want
<martin_> m3gab0y, what is rare?
<KnightWse> nobody around who can help me adding NT groups to ubuntu ? want to use a ubuntu server as a windows pdc
<martin_> faileas, do you mean with chroot?
 * syc_ brb, makan dulu
<Hiro_ZA> i keep getting this error popping up
<Hiro_ZA> when using the Updater
<Hiro_ZA> and Add/Remove
<Hiro_ZA> basically, synaptic(?) stuff
<Hiro_ZA> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Xbehave> all my ttys are broken, is this due to a bad vga setting, what should i set vga to on an intel?
<Hiro_ZA> how can i fix this ?
<leongoo> Hi all! Does anybody know, is xchat-gnome better than xchat?
<Vaajda> can someone pls tell me if ubuntu can use 2 internet connections at the same time
<dgjones> leongoo, its personal opinion, xchat has more features, so would probably be said to be better than xchat-gnome
<Silencerr> leongoo, I'm using xchat-gnome atm, works fine for me :)
<bullgard4> I habe 4 Gnome-Terminals offen but there are 5 bash processes, see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/43064/. What is the role of the process 'bash -rcfile .bashrc'? Who started it?
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: man bash
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: oic - no idea
<goppp> how do I get mycomputer on ubuntu desktop gnome
<luisbg_> I want to access my home HD from work to listen to my music at work... how you do people recommend me to do this?
<goppp> use a music deamon web app
<bullgard4> Frogzoo: Tell me what do you mean by 'oic'?
<biabia> oh, I see ?
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: no idea what started that process - check the parent process id in 'ps aux'
<Hiro_ZA> ok, back online using xhcat gnome now
<Hiro_ZA> how do i setup a script to auto authenticate me via nickserv ?
<goppp> !shoutcast | luisbg_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: ps axl actually
<luisbg_> goppp, thanks
<IdleOne> Hiro_ZA, it is under Xchat> Network List
<bullgard4> Frogzoo: You still did not tell me what do you mean by 'oic'? --  I have checked the parent process. I even have published the result of that check. Did you miss it?
<cesc_> hello
<IdleOne> Hiro_ZA, #xchat is a good place to ask. www.xchat.org has a good FAQ page
<goppp> how in gnome ubuntu do you get the mycomputer incon
<goppp> icon on the desktop
<magouero> Hello all
<youngmusi1> Does anyone know what exactly the boot option 'noirqdebug' does? It seems i can only use the partitioner at the install disk if i boot with this option. (Although i've never needed it before on this pc.)
<cesc_> how can I prevent Evolution from starting every time I log into Gnome? There's nothing in ~/.config/autostart  and I've made sure it isn't set in System --> Preferences ---> Sessions --> Startup programs :(   Thanks, guys
<IdleOne> goppp, create a launcher and select the icon you want
<romulo-ubuntu> hi
<goppp> k
<neo> goppp did u disable icons on desktop?
<goppp> yea
<neo> k
<goppp> I think by mistake, but I forget how to get it back
<tehnik> how to embed an arhchived file into a shell script without uuencoding it like shar does? What tool to use?
<tehnik> I want to write the same installer like that of ATI and NVidia (run-files)
<plen0x_> Hmm, firestarter still protects even if the GUI is not running, correct?
<magouero> i would like some help: unable to chat with kopete in msn format. when i send a msg in a chat with a contact i only get: "The following message has not been sent correctly  (Connection closed):". Any idea it could come from ?
<white_eagle> somebody ask something ;)
<macogw> plen0x_: yes.  it just sets rules in iptables and then those run all the time
<IdleOne> plen0x_, firestarter is a frontend to iptables
<plen0x_> That's what I thought, wasn't sure and didn't feel like opening firefox :P
<Xbehave> does swap have to be bigger than memory to suspend (even if im not using most of the memory?)
<Vaajda> can someone pls tell me if ubuntu can use 2 internet connection at the same time
<Dr_willis> Xbehave,  i dont think it has to.. BUT if you some how are using all your memory, and some swap. Youmay get in a state where you cant suslend.
<shishirm1> where do i place a command which i want ubuntu to run everytime on startup?
<Dr_willis> Vaajda,  yes it can. ip-masquerading can handle that.
<Dr_willis> shishirm1,  depends onw hat the command is doing.
<macogw> shishirm1: system -> pref -> sessions -> startup
<Dr_willis> shishirm1,  /etc/rc.local for system stuff
<magouero> Xbehave: normally swap is used when memory if quite full
<Dr_willis> local user stuff like macogw  said.
<Vaajda> Dr_willis thank you very much
<shishirm1> i want to start fetchmail in deamon mode everytime system starts
<threefcata> hi, where can i get support for gimp?
<macogw> threefcata: if its in-depth kind of stuff, #gimp might be a goo idea
<Dr_willis> shishirm1,  guess ya could do it in rc.local,  ive never messed with fetchmail
<macogw> threefcata: i mean "good".  if its basic, we might be helpful
<exporter> Anyone else having problem when exporting an image with inkscape?
<shishirm1> ok fine i will give it a try
<Xbehave> my gig of swap is unused but my system doesnt seam to like suspending since i increased the ram to 1gig + 256
<threefcata> macogw: i guess it a simple question, how to get rid of the annoying dotted box around the layer when a layer is selected?
<Hiro_ZA> this is odd
<macogw> threefcata: unselect it
<Hiro_ZA> my xhcat gnome seems to be locking up
<Hiro_ZA> every time i click on the "Ubuntu Server" and try to msg ncikserv
<threefcata> macogw: is that the only way?
<magouero> i would like some help: unable to chat with kopete in msn format. when i send a msg in a chat with a contact i only get: "The following message has not been sent correctly  (Connection closed):". Any idea it could come from ? Please...
<macogw> threefcata: think so.  the crawling ants are visual clue to let you know what you've selected. without them, how would you see what youve selected to know what you're doing?
<squid0> magouero: perhaps a firewall?
 * FiveSheetsOfAcid is back (gone 01:20:36)
<shishirm1> Dr_willis: Thanks and thanks to macogw: too
<magouero> squid0: can the contact appear online, and I also in this case ?
<threefcata> macogw: i mean the one that is not moving, it appears when you choose a layer in the layer panel but haven't done anything to that layer yet
<Eythan> macogw> it doesn't still work
<Eythan> macogw> i trioed with gutsy and hardy alpha 4
<threefcata> macogw: the black and yellow one
<squid0> magouero: hmm. I don't know. I'm not sure exactly how the data is sent. have you tried a) using another IM program, and b) using another IM network?
<squid0> magouero: this will help you to isolate / localize the problem
<macogw> threefcata: oh umm...you could make the layers all the same size so that the dotted line and the edge of the image are the same place...
<macogw> threefcata: dont think theres a way to be rid of it
<macogw> Eythan: what was your trouble again?
<fevel> hello
<Eythan> macogw> my usb stick doesn't boot,
<Dr_willis> But the dotted box shows you the edges of the layer..
<Dr_willis> isent that the point of it. :)
<Eythan> macogw> i used the script
<macogw> Eythan: oh umm i dont know
<magouero> squid0: irc seems to work properly. Anyway: where to find the firewall settings in kubuntu ? (i have it since yesterday...)
<Eythan> twice
<Eythan> and follow many tuts
<Dr_willis> magouero,  there are no default firewall rules. Unless you set some up
<Dr_willis> !firewall | magouero
<ubotu> magouero: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<squid0> magouero: as far as I know, there is no firewall installed by default.
<squid0> magouero: this probably means that it's not a firewall problem
<Dr_willis> firewall is built in.. just no 'rules' by default. :)
<threefcata> macogw: well, i'm piecing several pictures that are cut from the same one together to get the original on back.. guess not be able to make them of different sizes..thanks anyway~
<squid0> magouero: google the kopete error message, enclosed in quotation marks ("")
<fevel> is there a way to take a screenshot of an ubuntu virtual machine on virtualbox?is it possible on the opensource version or will I have to use the gnomes snapshot?
<magouero> so it should be ok. Hummm ok i check with google, good idea, back in some minutes
<macogw> fevel: you should be able to take a screenshot of the whole VM including VB from the host OS or of just what's inside VB's viewing area from the guest
<dhq> please someone help me with my mic
<fevel> macogw, yes, I use ubuntu as host too, the virtual ubuntu is for me to mess up, I found gnome app on host the easiest
<fevel> macogw, thanks
<damdalf> hi :D
<Radiergummi> hello
<Radiergummi> i fix my codec problem
<tangle-tooth> Hi there :D. I've got a somewhat obscure question. I've got a large folder, full of subfolders which are regularly changed by an application. Is there an easy (read: command-line) way that I could selectively backup the ones that have changed in the last week or so?
<[chr0n0s]> tangle-tooth, read man of cp
<[chr0n0s]> tangle-tooth, you will find something useful there
<Pici> tangle-tooth: rsync may also be what you are interested in
<Dr_willis> tangle-tooth,  also i thought rsync, could do that.. or some other backup tools.
<tangle-tooth> Okay. (still somewhat new at this)
<magouero> squid0: I found out using your advicce (google etc)  it is bug #134664 and not solved yet if i'm right. A pity all contacts i have use msn or ... Skype. Thanks for all. Thank also Dr_willis.
<fevel> tangle-tooth, there is rsync
<fevel> tangle-tooth, unison
<magouero> Another newbie question: where do we find the kdewallet ? Which menu ? It is shouting for a password that i never set up and there is no icon ...
 * tangle-tooth is busily looking up all these apps.
<Dr_willis> magouero,  look at the right side of the panel. should be a systemtray icon forit
<macogw> magouero: if you never set it up, are you sure its not asking you to set it up?
<Dr_willis> tangle-tooth,  unison is very very handy also.
<wormin> (( il y a pas un chn français? :p fench channel? :p)
<macogw> !fr | wormin
<ubotu> wormin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> !fr
<syc__> server irc.indika.net
<faileas> lol
<syc__> ups sorry
 * faileas was about to do that too
<sgtcyrex> my school uses a root certificate to allow us to connect to the wireless at school... can i use a windows based certificate to connnect to the same network in linux?
<magouero> Dr_willis: on the right i have trash, clock, sound, kopete, clip, eth0. That's all. It requires a kdewallet pswd each time i start a chat in kopete for ex which is logical. But i cannot answer as i do not have thos psw
<wormin> tank you macogw
<Dr_willis> magouero,  somthing seems odd here.. kwallet starts up and asks for a password to let it rember all your other passwords for you. Since its not setup. its not rembering them.. sounds like to me.
<Dr_willis> You could just disable kwallet i guess.
<eQualizer> My login screen has turned to remote login screen. How do I normalise it?
<magouero> Dr_willis: i fully agree. But how to set this thing up ? Is there a menu or a command somewhere (or even to disable it, why not)
<Laney_Family> does anyone know how to remote desktop into ubuntu?
<mozz_> yusti
<macogw> Laney_Family: you can ssh in with X forwarding if you're coming from a Mac, Linux, or using Cygwin on Windows
<Laney_Family> ...
<macogw> Laney_Family: you can also install a VNC viewer on Mac or Windows
<Laney_Family> cygwin?
<macogw> Laney_Family: Unix/Linux command line for Windows, includes an X server
<joecurlee> hi all... I'm using a dlink 120m bluetooth dongle and have a white mac book keyboard (the one they released before the small steel ones)... ubuntu 7.10 is not auto detecting this device that I am aware of. I don't know if it's the dongle that isn't working or the keyboard. any ideas?
<cliebow> LadyNikon, nx ROCKS
<Laney_Family> yea, i was wanting the gui, i can terminal into it no issue
<Dr_willis> magouero,  check the kde help docs would be step 1 i guess Hit F1 .   I havent been using kde much lately.
<plen0x_> Okay, here's one for you. I can't connect to my SSH all of a sudden. Just get connection refused.
<macogw> Laney_Family: but if you use "ssh -X ...." then any GUI apps you open on Ubuntu will show up on Windows instead
<plen0x_> And I'm allowing EVERYONE to connect, no restrictions.
<macogw> Laney_Family: thats what X-forwarding means
<mozz_> yusti cantik
<cliebow> joecurlee, start with lsusb
<Dr_willis> Instead of CYGWIN, one can use 'xming' and do a simielr thing.. with much less hassle. :)
<cliebow> Laney_Family, NX Rocks
<joecurlee> cliebow: cool, it sees my bluetooth
<macogw> mozz_: francais? hrvatski? deutsch?
<ubuntuwestbengal> is there anyone here from the community council?
<Laney_Family> I was trying nx but could not get it to connect, any assistance there?
<Pici> !id | mozz_
<ubotu> mozz_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ubuntuwestbengal> is there anyone here from the community council?
<macogw> Pici: how do you know what language he's speaking?
<joecurlee> ok so now I have confirmed with lsusb that my bluetooth dongle is recognized by ubuntu, but I'm still not picking up on the apple keyboard... is there a way to browse devices?
<Pici> macogw: I have a script that does a whois on his host and grabs the country field from that.
<ubuntuwestbengal> is there anyone here from the community council??
<Pici> ubuntuwestbengal: Probably not at this time.
<macogw> Pici: oo ook i /whois'd but didnt notice it
<ubuntuwestbengal> ok
<Wander_w> what is "this time" 2 pm?
<macogw> Wander_w: huh?
<ubuntuwestbengal> UTC
<ubuntuwestbengal> Zulu time
<Dr_willis> its 8 am here in the usa
<macogw> ubuntuwestbengal: its 1pm UTC
<Pici> Wander_w: The CC is very busy, they don't usually (ever) hang out in here.
<Wander_w> Dr_willis: ah ok, that explains :)
<ubuntuwestbengal> its 630pm here in india
<macogw> Dr_willis: where are you?
<Dr_willis> macogw,  Indiana
<ubuntuwestbengal> i checked in the #ubuntu-meeting
<ubuntuwestbengal> noone there
<macogw> Dr_willis: do you switch time zones?
<cliebow> joecurlee, guess ya have to figure out what module it needs..and see if lsmod shows it loaded
<SpacePilot> Anyone feel like helping me with my sound problem? Audigy 2 ZS, didn't had sound, troubleshoot and got sound back, now it is gone again.
<macogw> joecurlee: lsmod | grep blu
<Laney_Family> cliebow, any idea how to setup NX?
<faileas> !nx | Laney_Family
<ubotu> Laney_Family: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<plen0x_> Okay, I messed with hosts.allow and deny. SSH hasn't been working since (even though I've commented out my changes
<Tasab> hi , how i can install fonts , i used Ubuntu , is windows fonts work with the same ?
<magouero> Dr_willis: how do you proceed if u want e.g. to change the password for watt you set up ? Only the right icon i do not have ?
<Dr_willis> macogw,  indiana is so confused on that issue. we have some counties that Do, some dont, and so forth. We used to switch zones,, so we never changed our clocks.. Now  we got counties next to each other that have 1 hr differance in time.
<Laney_Family> Faileas, what does that mean?
<macogw> Dr_willis: which is your county?
<Pici> ubuntuwestbengal: The next meeting is scheduled for 20:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda for more details.
<faileas> Laney_Family: there should be a howto,and a listing of repos there
<Pici> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: February 21 2008, 13:09:10 - Next meeting: Desktop Team in 50 minutes
<faileas> Pici: he peft
<Pici> faileas: pfft.
<Pici> faileas: :)
<faileas> *left
<Dr_willis> magouero,  the extent of me using kwallet it it asking  to rember my passwords. and wanting a master password that i enter.. then i leave it alone.. only entering my mawster password once i login.    Anything else. Id have to go read the kde help docs on it.  and im not in kde right now - so i cant do that.
<cliebow> Laney_Family: i took the debs from nomachine..that will only alllow two users..
<plen0x_> Anyone have an idea?
<_Oz_> HALLLOOOOOO Ubuntu friends!
 * faileas takes away _Oz_ sugar
 * _Oz_ roars into #ubuntu like a red-hot cannonball shot from a distant pirate ship in the bay.
<cliebow> watch out...watch out
<shinobi2> how to check my gnome version?
<magouero> Dr_willis: ok i understand. Anyway: thanks very much for your help.
<wil> does anyone know a good sony ericsson mobile phone manager that works on ubuntu? I tried using the windows version under wine but had no luck :( I need to edit some system files
<_Oz_> shinobi2: I think it's "sudo check gnome-version"
<joecurlee> macogw: i'm seeing bluetooth listed there, but still no keyboard control? I'm assuming the lsmod info is for the dongle?
<_Oz_> or "sudo gnome-version"
<_Oz_> something like that.
<magouero> #amarok
<macogw> joecurlee: lsmod tells what drivers (kernel modules) are loaded
<magouero> join #amarok
<_Oz_> bluetooth this, bluetooth that.  What are people using linux + bluetooth for these days?
<macogw> joecurlee: do you have bluezutils or any GUI program for setting up the bluetooth devices?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I just got a new computer
<joecurlee> macogw: yes @ bluezutils
<palomer> but I have no sound
<palomer> how do I fix this?
<plen0x_> Okay, I messed with hosts.allow and deny. SSH hasn't been working since (even though I've commented out my changes)
<macogw> _Oz_: so they can have unencrypted transmissions from their wireless keyboards to their computers so that anyone within 20 feet can see everything they type
<shinobi2> _Oz_: nope, am still trying
<joecurlee> _Oz_ it's hardware I have lying around and want it so that I can use mythtv from the couch
<_Oz_> macogw: bluetooth for keyboards?  Why not just use IR or some other method like that?
<macogw> _Oz_: because "Bluetooth" is a buzzword and "I
<_Oz_> joecurleee: kinda like a remote control?  I dig.
<macogw> _Oz_: and "IR" isnt, so its easier to sell things that say "Bluetooth"
<_Oz_> macogw: excellent point.
<shinobi2> e
<Dr_willis> We need BlueIR!
<_Oz_> All of this bluetooth hype seems a little... fruity.
<eth01> hiya
<_Oz_> Bluetooth is useful for cell phones and headsets.  That's about it.
<joecurlee> _Oz_: because i don't have a remote control, I'm sick of cranking my head back at a 90% angle to see the tv while i type because i'm right up on it, and the bluetooth keyboard and dongle have been sitting around the house for about 3 years now... might as well use it
<macogw> _Oz_: just like how nobody "writes applications" anymore.  Instead, they "develop solutions."
<_Oz_> macogw: yeah, and it's uncool to call it a "program"
<Dr_willis> Bluetooth could of been a lot more usefull. if all the makers put the  things built in to all the pc's and laptops' and printers, and scanners, and.....
<Dr_willis> :)
 * _Oz_ and macogw find themselves remarkably in sync.
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<faileas> bluetooth dosen't need LOS, like IR
<eth01> hiya pici.
<Pici> eth01: Hiyas eth01
<shinobi2> is there a command, hot-key to bring out shutdown menu, instead of clicking the green man on the corner all the time?
<macogw> hi pici
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: it'd be better to simply use wireless networking for those applications.
<eth01> i agree
<Pici> shinobi2: You may be able to find something in System>Preferences>Keyboard Short cuts
<macogw> _Oz_: have you tried using bluezutils?  all bluezutils ever told me was "the website lied, this computer didnt come with bluetooth"
<_Oz_> macogw: heheheheh
<plen0x_> Okay, I messed with hosts.allow and deny. SSH hasn't been working since (even though I've commented out my changes)
<vikku> Hi alll.....I just installed " apt-get install kde " in 7.04 , what should i do nest to have my ubuntu start in GUI mode and how do i  start the kde ?
<joecurlee> wow, obnoxious. came here for quick bluetooth support before i go off to my job, not a discussion on whether or not it's worth using. thanks for the help
<cef> bluetooth designed as a serial replacement. and it's pretty good at it's job..
<Wander_w> vikku: if you want a complete system targetted towards KDE install this: kubuntu-desktop
<shinobi2> Pici: it says, control-alt delete, but no work here
<shinobi2> Pici: it says, control-alt L to lock screen, that one works
<macogw> joeythesaint: sorry that one about "have you used bluezutils?" was supposed to go to you
<macogw> ack wrong joe
<cef> and no offence, but for the small amount of data being sent for most of the usual apps, bluetooth is quite adequate.. as for using wireless networking for many of those things: I've seen that done, and in 99%of cases, it's done badly, it's expensive, and it gets dated VERY quickly
<vikku> Wander_w : ok , but then i need all the guidance on how to start the service and bboot in gui everytime i log in , will i need to edit any file
<joeythesaint> macogw: No worries.  I didn't think I'd been asking anything for which "bluezutils" would be an answer.
<joeythesaint> :-)
<Pici> plen0x_: Have you restarted networking since you made those changes?
<plen0x_> Pici: my whole computer, even
<Wander_w> vikku: I believe that you just have to install that one package and you'd be done
<vikku> wander_w : gr8, i'll try it in a while
<vikku> thnks much wander_w
<Wander_w> no problem
<Wander_w> bware though, it might be a big download
<Colin2>  irc.efnet.net
<vikku> ok
<macogw> Colin2: you have to put /connect before you put the server
<shinobi2> Pici: it's a bug.
<shinobi2> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/71620/+viewstatus
<Christina18> How do I restore/fix X window from the terminal when i am unable to startx ?
<macogw> Christina18: you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or you can use "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit the file manually
<Christina18> thnx
<macogw> Christina18: if you know how to use emacs (and have it installed) or vim, you can use those instead of nano, but nano has the lowest learning curve
<prince_jammys> doesn't want to edit xorg, wants to stop x session
<macogw> Christina18: well, as long as you know that ^ means you press Ctrl with the letter and that "Write Out" means "Save"
<macogw> prince_jammys: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Christina18> ok, i'll give it a try
<ofx> x
<NixonInnes> Hey, anyone had problems setting up a nvidia geforce 8800 GT ?? Ubuntu doesnt recognise it, what's the best drivers to use??
<ofx> sry
<macogw> NixonInnes: have you tried system -> admin -> restricted driver manager?
<ofx> you can download the official drivers for linux from nvidia.com and install them
<NixonInnes> thanks, i'll give it a try
<damdalf> i  have that caard
<NixonInnes> restricted drivers comes up with "i dont need any"
<macogw> NixonInnes: the restricted manager is easier than nvidia.com's driver
<damdalf> i download new kernel ;)
<damdalf> and nvidia drivers
<macogw> NixonInnes: ok then in that case you have to kill X all the way as i just told prince_jammys, and follow umm
<macogw> !nvidia | NixonInnes
<ubotu> NixonInnes: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macogw> NixonInnes: from that page, go to the Manual HowTo
<Christina18> Can anyone help me connect my HP M307 camera ? Seems my comp can't find it
<Blastur> hi.. is there anyway i can select which packages i want to be installed for my ubuntu install? it seems to install a lot of apps which i never use. In debian, I used to be able to pick packages manually, and let it download/install only those.. is this possible in ubuntu?
<hc> good afternoon, i've got a prob with my laptop's gfx card as ubuntu won't recognize it and gives me a shitty resolution
<macogw> Blastur: you can do a server install then pick what you want from there
<prince_jammys> Blastur: i'm not sure there is a way, other than making a basic install and then building on that with what you want
<Blastur> macogw, ok, cool.. can i still install a desktop with the server install?
<macogw> Blastur: "server install" just means no GUI...it might also mean you have to chroot in afterwards with a livecd and install the generic kernel because the server kernel expects PAE and freaks out (kernel panic on boot) if your hardware doesnt support PAE
<macogw> Blastur: you can install a GUI afterward
<Blastur> PAE? thats the 4 GB ram hack for x86, right?
<Dr_willis> i wonder how the 'jeos' ubuntu install handles that.
<macogw> Blastur: i think it might offer "desktop environment" in tasksel, but then itd just install Ubuntu's regular ubuntu-desktop meta-package, which it sounds like you dont want
<macogw> Blastur: yes
<Blastur> prince_jammys: how do I tell the installer to simply install basic install?
<NixonInnes> i think my problem is I just upgraded my gfx card from the 8400 GS to the 8800 GT, should i uninstall all the nvidia packages
<macogw> prince_jammys: by "basic install" do you mean the server install im suggesting? or is there something i ont know about?
<macogw> NixonInnes: no but you should reconfigure X
<h00ligan> hi guys
<macogw> NixonInnes: its probably looking for the old card
<prince_jammys> Blastur: you need a different cd, i think there is a text-mode install as well as a server install.  either should do
<NixonInnes> how'd i do that?
<Blastur> okay.. and what does the basics include?
<BratJan> Oh my GOD! You killes Kenny?
<fossilcat> linux for human beings
<_Oz_> macogw: heheheheh
<danbhfive> Blastur: get the alternative install cd, and select CLI only install
<Blastur> oki
<Blastur> thanks
<macogw> prince_jammys, Blastur: i think the only text-only system after install is the server one.  there's a server cd that does that, alternate which uses debian's text installer but results in a gui system, and the live cd which has a gui installer and results in a gui system
<prince_jammys> !install | Blastur
<ubotu> Blastur: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<macogw> NixonInnes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> iv4e never noticed the alternative iinstaller cd doing a  CLI only install option.
<h00ligan> can anyone help. im trying to get 2 monitors working. they are fine, just on the wrong side of each other and "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf" left or right makes no difference
<macogw> Dr_willis: neither have i
<prince_jammys> macogw: that's what i thought - but somebody here told me otherwise.
<danbhfive> Dr_willis: maybe its just kubuntu, thats where I saw it
<h00ligan> i can upload my xorg.conf if it helps?
<Dr_willis> h00ligan,  be sure to totally restart the X server,  and I used the nvidia configuration tool to set my xorg.conf file up properly
<h00ligan> yeah did that all
 * BratJan YEY!!!! MY FIRST TRUE CHRISTIAN YBUNTU!!!!
<Dr_willis> h00ligan,   i think the nvidia tool for me set them up a little differently then the leftof/rightof way.
<h00ligan> ooo
<BratJan> a nie nie Nvida ma cos zepsute z rozdzielczoscia lepiej uwazaj h00ligan
<h00ligan> but if i use the nvidia tool, my toolbars span accross the two screens, thats something im trying to avoid
<dgjones> !pl | BratJan
<ubotu> BratJan: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<prince_jammys> Blastur: the server install will definitely work, because i've done it.  but check out the other stuff available
<Dr_willis> h00ligan,  Mine did that UNTILL i tottally restarted the X server.
<BratJan> acha
<Blastur> im downloading alternative iso now
<Dr_willis> h00ligan,  they no longer did that afterwards. (under gnome and kde at least)
<shinobi2> where can i find geubuntu wallpaper? -->   http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/thumbnails/Geubuntu%207.10/16.gif
<BratJan> thx jakie to fajne i chrzescijanskie!!!  Jestescie Koffani dgjones i ubotu
<shinobi2> and this one too --> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/thumbnails/Geubuntu%207.10/17.gif
<h00ligan> oh really..  ctrl+alt+del not fully restart it ?
<prince_jammys> Blastur: yeah that's the text-mode install.  the question is whether it will auto install the stuff you don't want or not
<macogw> Blastur: i gotta say, the error message the kernel gives when it panics about lack of PAE is a very non-obvious error message:  Panic!  CPU too old!
<h00ligan> err backspace
<wers> how do I choose what to prioritize downloading? for example, I want to make the download of a youtube video faster by prioritizing it. how do I do it? there's a windows app that does that
<Blastur> macogw: okay, i run a core2duo cpu in this system, do you it supports PAE?
<macogw> Blastur: its 64bit, so probably.  i got the error on a pentium M
<joe_satriani> Hello there
<erUSUL> !info trickle | wers
<ubotu> wers: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Blastur> only 1 way to find out :) it's reboot time!
<patogen> How do I manually mount a usb device so that somebody besides root can write to it?
<Blastur> thanks for your help macogw, prince_jammys et al!
<patogen> It's a fat32 usb device
<macogw> Blastur: its about 4 years old, i'd guess.  a gentoo-using friend thought it was the weirdest error ever since he has practically the same laptop.  he almost convinced me to use gentoo
<elnjar> yes
<usr13>  wers I don't think we have anything like that.
<wers> thanks, erUSUL! :)
<Dr_willis> patogen,  use the umask or uid/gid options
<hc> ubuntu is complaining that it is running in low graphics mode because it couldn't detect my gfx card
<macogw> patogen: in /etc/fstab make "user" one of the options
<macogw> patogen: oh wait that lets non-root mount it
<elnjar> ok go to root
<prince_jammys> patogen: how did the permissions issue go?
<patogen> It doesn't matter if non-root is able to mount it
<macogw> patogen: set GID on it when you mount it to a group which all  your normal users are in
<usr13> erUSUL: I stand corrected, Thanks.
<erUSUL> wers: no problem :)
<faileas> !xnest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xnest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> patogen: was it you yesterday?
<patogen> prince_jammys: I reinstalled this morning, and everything is up :)
<patogen> prince_jammys: Yes :)
<faileas> anyone familiar with setting up xnest?
<elnjar> on go to gooogle
<macogw> patogen: and set the mount point as group-writable and belonging to that group
<elnjar> hahahahah
<erUSUL> usr13: ;P noone knows everything
<patogen> Except for me not getting to write to my usb disk :)
<prince_jammys> patogen: ok it gets mounted automatically, right?
<wers> erUSUL, how do I use it? :)
<patogen> prince_jammys: Well no
<prince_jammys> patogen: you mount it manually?
<patogen> yes
<macogw> patogen: UUID=3FA8-13EE          /media/disk             vfat    user,noauto,uid=1000,rw,noexec,sync,noatime     0               0
<davmonster> hey
<bullgard4> What programs use or evaluate the contents of the file /var/log/udev?
<faileas> i installed it but when i try to run it it tells me there' ss no suck command
<macogw> patogen: thats my USB drive in /etc/fstab.  see the ui=1000? that means i own it
<davmonster> what're the best ubuntu books out at the moment?
<erUSUL> wers: well that's something you will have to investigate on your own... her home page has examples as well as the man page. I do not use it myself
<macogw> patogen: you can set gid=x where x is the group id number for a group all your users are in
<faileas> *such
<macogw> patogen: then on your mount point (in my case /media/disk/) chown it so that the group is that group you set in /etc/fstab
<knox_> Hi All
<Dr_willis> davmonster,  theres the ubuntu training book - in teacher/student edition (about 400 pages) thata avail for free/psdf format. at the ubuntu training wiki page.
<macogw> patogen: and chmod the mount point to, say, 664 so that the group can write to it too
<prince_jammys> patogen: you can replace UUID with /dev/blah  for your device
<elnjar> hi
<elnjar> knox hi
<davmonster> is that part of the LPI course?
<prince_jammys> 774
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the document file:///usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/html/kernel-api/index.html? Especially, what is a 'Device Driver's Base'?
<joe_satriani> i need 1 porno game for GNU/Linux plz help me
<macogw> prince_jammys: oh you cant cd into non-executable directories, huh?  guess thats why i set noexec!
<IdleOne> !offtopic | joe_satriani
<ubotu> joe_satriani: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> !coc | joe_satriani
<ubotu> joe_satriani: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<prince_jammys> patogen: where does it get mounted?
<hc> can any1 help me get my wireless card working?
<macogw> patogen: k yeah listen to him and make those 7's so you can cd to them
<macogw> davmonster: is what part of LPI?
<macogw> davmonster: /etc/fstab?
<elnjar> OK what you need
<Dr_willis> one does not normally CHMOD the mount point for vfat/ntfs filesystems.. I dont think it works. :P try it and see
<davmonster> sorry, the Ubuntu training book
<usr13> macogw If you are talking about thumb drives, it is already restrected to those that belong to plugdev
<joe_satriani> okay okay excuse me please tell me about one chanle about this games
<davmonster> is that part of the LPI syllabus?
<davmonster> the ubuntu specfic exams?
<macogw> RemoteViewer: i chmod the mount point that i have created on the ext3 drive. i dont chmod *inside* the usb drive
<IdleOne> !games | joe_satriani
<ubotu> joe_satriani: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<macogw> Dr_willis: read that^
<usr13> macogw: So just don't include anyone in group plugdev that  you don't want to access the thumb drives.
<macogw> davmonster: the ubuntu specific exams are only for after youve already taken the first 1 maybe 2 levels of LPI
<DirtyMonkey> i need help with vnc over ssh, i have followed the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH but all i get is a blank screen in X
<Dr_willis> macogw,  for ext3 its ok. :) niot ntfs/vfat
<macogw> davmonster: the ubuntu training things that recently were released are more on teh beginner side
<elnjar> ta
<macogw> Dr_willis: well you have to mkdir the mount point, right? so i mkdir the mount point and make it writable, then mount the flash drive to there.  i cant mount it to there if its not writable
<Dr_willis> macogw,  yes. the mountpoint dir MUST exist. but the permissions on that dir - have no affect on the permissions of the mountpoint/filesystem once you mount it.
<joe_satriani> i cant go out from this channel please kick me :-s
<macogw> davmonster: at least, i think they are...it said a bunch of stuff in the intro about using it in a classroom
<hc> can any1 help me get my wireless card and graphics card working properly?
<macogw> Dr_willis: but they do have an effect on your ability to mount to that point at all
<Dr_willis> macogw,  chmod +whatvber /media/mnt will NOT be in affect after you mount somthing to /media/mnt
<macogw> joe_satriani: /part
<Dr_willis> macogw,  never noitced. :) thats what the 'user' option is for.
<davmonster> yeah I know about the LPI
<davmonster> I'm set to take it this year
<macogw> Dr_willis: no if you do it as root you dont need to make it writable because well..root can do anything
<presumptious85> hello
<macogw> Dr_willis: its when you have the user option that the user has to be able to access the mount point to put the drive there
<IdleOne> joerlend_, /part
<Dr_willis> macogw,  ive never had to mess with the modes of any mountpoint that i can rember. :)  user lets users mount.. otherwise root needs it.. correct.
<davmonster> macogw: do you know which would be some good books in order to train for the ubuntu-specific stuff?
<IdleOne> err oops
<davmonster> thanks
<macogw> davmonster: good luck.  they need to revise it.  who worries about IRQs on a 2.6 kernel?  and who cares about winmodems?  why are you using dialup on your server?
<DirtyMonkey> can anyone help me with vnc over ssh?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<presumptious85> how can i retain the volumes that have been mounted from other file systems on my ubuntu
<presumptious85> ?
<macogw> davmonster: nope
<^Santri_Cowo^> nknk,lkll
<macogw> davmonster: i havent been studying bookishly.  i prefer hands-on
<Piet> hi i created virtual hosts starting with <virtualhost *> but did not created a NameVirtualHost. Now when i reboot it says [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<joerlend_> IdleOne...?
<IdleOne> joerlend_, tab completion error. sorry
<joerlend_> oh :)
<macogw> davmonster: i did a few onliine courses from my ACM membership as a bit of study, but just using linux teaches you a lot.  im taking a system administration class this semester and based entirely on spending too much time on this channel and ubuntuforums, its a very very easy class for me...and very hard for all the kids who took the pre-requisite (not me) and are in a high enough year in school to take the class (not me)
<ktulhu> Hi. Is here somebody from Russia?
<Piet> and i created the vhosts in sites-available.it autoincludes in apache2.conf.
<erUSUL> !ru | ktulhu
<ubotu> ktulhu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<macogw> ktulhu: #ubuntu-ru
<patogen> prince_jammys: Thank you.
<patogen> Also thanks to the other one how helped me
<patogen> I don't remember who it was however
<patogen> but you :)
<EnvoyRising> irc > class lecture
<davmonster> yeah I can imagine it will be quite easy
<prince_jammys> patogen: macogw helped you.  so you accomplished what you wanted?
<hc> can any1 help me get my wireless card and graphics card working properly please?
<davmonster> macogw: at least, I hope it will :)
<Trashlord> hi, my sound card is an EMU 1212m, I have installed all of the ALSA drivers, and tools, when I do asoundconf list, the only driver shown is EMU1010, while sounds are played, they are pitched to a high speed. IE; the music is faster than it really is. has anyone encountered this?
<patogen> prince_jammys: Yep, and know my system is up and everything works as it should :)
<davmonster> macogw: I'm just looking for good linux books so that HR can buy them for me :)
<EnvoyRising> hc: you'er in for a ride :-\
<EnvoyRising> you're*
<hc> EnvoyRising: meaning it's quite a challenge?
<DirtyMonkey> when i open a session of vnc over ssh all i can see is a blank X screen?
<macogw> davmonster: the hardest part will *definitely* be the stuff about outdated hardware that causes trouble on outdated kernels that nobody uses anymore and that you therefore would get *no* real-world experience with unless you just like trying to install 10 year old releases for fun
<EnvoyRising> hc: it certainly isn't fun, depending on the cards, lol
<prince_jammys> patogen: regarding yesterday's::  you don't need to mess with permissions too much, especially outside of your home dir.  also avoid making "bulk" permissions changes without a lot of care
<DirtyMonkey> what am i doing wrong?
<patogen> prince_jammys: Hehe I noticed. Everything broke ;)
<EnvoyRising> hc: that isn't saying we won't help though :P we'll always give it a shot...we aren't microsoft
<hc> EnvoyRising: yeah i was afraid of that. the graphics card is a nvidia 7000m, the wireless card is an atheros 5007
<EnvoyRising> (ok, cheap shot, but i gotta get my daily lickin's in
<hc> haha yeah i know :)
<hc> hence why i'm tryin to switch over ;-)
<prince_jammys> patogen: read this:: http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<prince_jammys> patogen: to understand what the numbers mean, etc
<EnvoyRising> hc: actually, that'll be quite easy. i could have sworn atheros worked out of box on linux.. as for nvidia, there's a package
<hc> also: tryin to update apt fails with timestamp to far in the future?
<hc> EnvoyRising: yeah so i was told, but unfortunately it fails :( as for nvidia, i can't update nor install since that timestamp error
<EnvoyRising> hc: for that one we're going to need command line output => pasted to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DirtyMonkey> is anyone willing to help me? ;)
<hc> ok
<patogen> prince_jammys: I know what the numbers mean. They are hexadecimal, 4 = read, 2 = write, 1 = execute and 4+2+1 = 7 so 7 means read write execute. First number is owner, second is group and third is other right? So for instance 770 would me owner plus the group is allowed to read, write, execute. Last 0 means that others can't touch it.
<Dr_willis> DirtyMonkey,  depends on how you are sta4rting vnc.  You may need to make a .vnc/xstartup script that launches a proper window manager. I tend to use jwm
<macogw> davmonster: if i have a spare $300 sitting around at the end of the semester ill take it.  i figure getting the cert is the only way to get around the HR jerks who say "only 2 years experience with linux? we asked for 7!" and dont get that 7 years of playing around with it for 15 minutes a week v. using it for *everything* for 2 years...the immersion's going to help, and being a fast learner can never be looked at as a *bad* quality, right?
<patogen> prince_jammys: But I was really really tired yesterday and just ran it on auto when somebody told me that it would work :)
<EnvoyRising> hc: first, we'll start with the graphics card, just because just the word wireless sends me into a post traumatic stress spiral
<prince_jammys> patogen: yes, and a directory needs "x" in order to be opened
<hc> EnvoyRising: okay ... :p
<patogen> oh not hexa but octa
<macogw> DirtyMonkey: "willing" and "capable of" are two different things
<EnvoyRising> hc: easiest way i'd say is to launch the restricted-manager and enable the proprietary driver, then restart
<reikalusikka> how do I open .chm files in ubuntu? (similar to .pdf)
<jl> hello every body
<Dr_willis> DirtyMonkey,  ive seen vnc set uo a xtartup scruot that runs twm , which is NOT isntalled by default
<hc> EnvoyRising: been there, enabled, reboot --> no luck :(
<jl> so can help me ?
<jl> i've some sound pb ...
<macogw> reikalusikka: if theyre like pdf, evince should be able to open them
<EnvoyRising> hc: what error gets thrown?
<jl> an mysterious disappearing ..
<Dimitree> How can i completely uninstall KDE ? I have Gnome and KDE i want to get rid of KDE ?
<Dr_willis> reikalusikka,  those are compresed MS HELP files. :) theres several viewers in the package manager that can read them
<davmonster> macogw: I agree..
<reikalusikka> Dr_willis: oh thank you :)
<EnvoyRising> hc: you don't see the nvidia splash window or what?
<macogw> reikalusikka: internet says theyre compiled HTML files
<EnvoyRising> spash screen*
<reikalusikka> macogw: hmm, I tried to open them with the basic tool but didn't work
<lunaphyte__> how can i determine which version i'm running, from a shell?
<jl> what line command could help me ?
<jrib> !version | lunaphyte__
<ubotu> lunaphyte__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<reikalusikka> "document viewer"
<dgjones> !version | luna
<ubotu> luna: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<macogw> lunaphyte__: lsb_release -a
<lunaphyte__> thanks :)
<macogw> reikalusikka: eh go with what Dr_willis said
<hc> EnvoyRising: it should show a splash screen? at least it doesn't for me no, but they are enabled
<magicrobotmonkey> hey, i changed my password and now i have to put my old password in to the keyring to use stored wireless passwords, how can i change that?
<Dr_willis> !find chm
<ubotu> Found: fetchmail, archmage, archmbox, fetchmailconf, gnochm (and 13 others)
<davmonster> has anyone got a recommended reading list for intermediate to advanced linux sysadmins?
<reikalusikka> macogw: ok thanks
<Dr_willis> !info gnochm
<ubotu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 143 kB, installed size 760 kB
<macogw> davmonster: UNIX in a Nutshell
<EnvoyRising> mine does...maybe that's because i'm running dual heads as well :-\ which card was it again?
<hc> nvidia geforce 7000m
<macogw> davmonster: Linux Administration Handbook
<magicrobotmonkey> davmonster: check out rute
<hc> EnvoyRising: if it helps: it's a laptop
<EnvoyRising> hc:  while your'e addit, can you paste bin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for me?
<macogw> davmonster: those two are "textbooks" for my class
<hc> yes, sec
<usr13> macogw: I think what you were looking for is this;  sudo groupadd wheel ; sudo mkdir /mnt/memstick ;  sudo chown root:wheel /mnt/memstick  and then specify wheel in fstab
<magicrobotmonkey> davmonster: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<usr13> macogw: But still dont think that'll do what  you really want.
<prince_jammys> davmonster: this might be too beginnerish, but sudo apt-get install rutebook
<EnvoyRising> hc: i figured it was a laptop from the "m" in the card model number , lol
<magicrobotmonkey> nah rute is sweet
<macogw> usr13: chmod 775 /mnt/memstick as well so users can mount to the mountpoint...but yeah that looks about right
<magicrobotmonkey> i didnt know you could install it like that though
<macogw> usr13: i just manually edited /etc/group when i did it
<hc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56840
<_Oz_>   !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_Oz_> !fstab
<prince_jammys> davmonster: then view in a web browser:: /usr/share/doc/rutebook/html/index.html   after installing
<usr13> macogw: Well, yea, but you'll have to turn off plugdev if it's a flash memory device or it'll get mounted /media/disk
<davmonster> cool thanks
<EnvoyRising> btw, hc, seems others solved the problem just by enabling the card. you DID restart after enable, right?
<_Oz_> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<davmonster> everyone here = great
<_Oz_> davmonster: the channel is awesome, innit?
<usr13> macogw: Right?
<hc> EnvoyRising: yes. To be sure, i'll restart again :)
<davmonster> indeed
<jl> no one have any idea or just don't want answer me ?
<hc> EnvoyRising: quick question: sudo fails most of the time with an error about timestamp in the future ... quick solution by any chance?
<Christina18> Can anyone help me connect my HP M307 camera ? Seems my comp can't find it
<macogw> usr13: thats where i mount mine anyway
<Pici> !ask | jl
<ubotu> jl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<martin_> is chroot considered a deprecated solution for running 32 bit apps?
<usr13> hc Check your system clock.
<usr13> macogw: O
<hc> usr13: riiiiiiight didnt even notice that it was off
<hc> ty
<macogw> usr13: no gnome = no HAL automounting things for me
<jl> ok ubotu , so I don't know why but my sound disappears
<usr13> macogw: What window manager are you using?
<macogw> usr13: so after about a week of having to sudo mount and sudo cp i went and poked fstab into shape
<macogw> usr13: fluxbox
<prince_jammys> magicrobotmonkey: yes, a lot of those docs and ebooks are available through apt
<martin_> i should rephrase that. i am banging my head against the wall trying to get 32 bit eclipse running on my 64 bit machine - which has plenty of dependencies. i'm considering 32 bit chroot as an alternative to this mess. is that a good idea or not?
<macogw> martin_: its java
<jl> Pici: all in alsamixer is ok ..
<macogw> martin_: what is there about it that can be 32 or 64 bit?
<martin_> macogw, the flex plugin refuses to install on 64 bit eclipse
<macogw> martin_: flex? is that some language nobody told me exists?
<martin_> macogw, ie - a 64 bit jvm, specifically (i think)
<usr13> macogw: Well,  b4 plugdev we just mkdir /mnt/memstick and make entry in fstab and set to user
<martin_> macogw, if that's not a joke, it's a flash alternative.
<hc> EnvoyRising: ok rebooted .. no spash screen ... but i got horrid small letters when loggin in...
<macogw> martin_: 64bit jvm... hmmm.. um have you tried using icedtea instead of sun?  since its open source and sun (at least version 6, which is the last one released) isn't, it might be available 64bit
<EnvoyRising_> hc, you back yet?
<hc> EnvoyRising: and i can't get a decent resolution on my screen ... it seems stuck at 640*480
<macogw> martin_: ooo you mean flex is the jvm youre using?
<martin_> macogw, produced by adobe. without going into detail - if i can get it running so i can move away from flash as a dev platform, i can ditch windows for good, but this is a dealbreaker for me
<martin_> macogw, no, i'm using (several) sun jre(s)
<usr13> macogw: /dev/sda1 /mnt/memstick auto noauto,user 0 0
<martin_> macogw, flex is a RIA platform - but i need it as an eclipse plugin
<_Oz_> HALLLOOOOOO Ubuntu friends!
<hc> EnvoyRising_: yeah ...
<_Oz_> hc: do you have an nvidia card?
<hc> _Oz_ yeah
<_Oz_> hc: did you get the nvidia restricted driver?
<usr13> macogw: and just leave root:root /mnt/memstick
<macogw> martin_: ok well have you seen http://rachaelandtom.info/node/1485
<hc> _Oz_ yes enabled those
<EnvoyRising_> hc: your config file is wrong
<jay-oh-en> how do i burn a ..nrg file?
<_Oz_> hc: have you run the nvidia setup?
<hc> EnvoyRising_ i was afraid so ... solution?
<EnvoyRising_> it is configured for fail safe.
<martin_> macogw, no- but i have followed very similar instuctions. i'll brb
<_Oz_> hc: even though this is for twin monitors it still gets you up and running on an nvidia card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<EnvoyRising_> hc: by chance did you get a blue screen of death that said something to the effect of x could not  be configured?
<macogw> EnvoyRising_: they made the failsafe X screen blue???
<_Oz_> Gotta run, Ubuntu friends!
<EnvoyRising_> macogw: it was on my friends computer the other day
<hc> EnvoyRising_: no bsod, but then i'm probably thinking m$ version of it
<Dr_willis> jay-oh-en,  convert them to iso. but if its a game or other special cd - you wull lose the specal info.
<patogen> prince_jammys: Now I've got a fully loaded mp3-player :) Really nice with the help you get :)
<hc> i did get a warning at first startup about not being able to configure desktop/screen/gfx
<EnvoyRising_> hc: we can fix this a few ways.. first thing you should do is back up your fail safe config
<macogw> hc: he doesnt really mean BSOD... the linux version of a BSOD is black and says "Panic!"...he just means an ugly blue screen with big text
<hc> ok done (copied it to /home/iositd/backup)
<EnvoyRising_> hc: in command prompt: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<hc> EnvoyRising_: that should be sudo'd right?
<EnvoyRising_> hc: well move it to /etc/X11 just to save you some typing later, lol (have to be root)
<bazhang> hc yes sudo
<prince_jammys> patogen: :)   (except that other "help" you got)
<hc> done
<jimcooncat> is there a nice gnome applet that will help me figure when 17:00 UTC is in local time?
<patogen> prince_jammys: Well it was "help" in the way that it thought me to be more careful ;)
<KL3B3R> Hi all. I bought a laptop with a 4GB RAM and I've downloaded one kernel source and compiled for enabling support for EAP but sound doesn't work now. Where is ALSACONF? :)
<compengi> i installed a new sata hard drive to my system, it is formated ntfs. eventually i couldn't mount it because an error appears "unable to mount the volum" in details it says that "$LogFile indicates unclear shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/sdb5': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS in marked to be in use."
<jaxon> any familiar with totem? for some reason it's unable to play rmvb(real media) files saying problem occurred while loading a library or a decoder (cook.so)??
<EnvoyRising_> hc: ok, in the original version of the config file (the non backup) scroll down the the screen section
<hc> ok
<martin_> macogw, it's complaining about not having gtk-2 in my lib32 directory
<martin_> macogw, can i symlink that do you think?
<Viktorious> whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu ultimate edition
<macogw> martin_: probably if you know where it is
<KL3B3R> where is alsaconf, please?
<EnvoyRising_> hc: wow, actually, yours is a bit different than mine... scroll down further were it says "section device" just past the serverlayout section
<ewook> Viktorious: existense?
<bazhang> Viktorious: ultimate has all the de's included
<EnvoyRising_> change driver from "vesa" to "nvidia"
<macogw> Viktorious: someone added a bunch of extra stuff and repackaged the "ultimate edition"
<Pici> !ultimage | Viktorious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !ultimate | Viktorious
<ubotu> Viktorious: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<martin_> macogw, i'll try symlinking it to the 64 bit lib. this is the sort of stuff i'm trying to avoid, but... meh. b0rkdom here i come...
<EnvoyRising_> you running dual displays or something hc, your config file looks all kind of foobar
<Trashlord> KL3B3R, try in /usr/share/alsa
<hc> EnvoyRising_: the one with PCI:0:18:0?
<jaxon> does totem player have an IRC channel?
<hc> EnvoyRising_: no
<EnvoyRising_> hc: crap, i closed paste bin. it should only say "vesa" in one location
<KL3B3R> Trashlord thanks, I'll try
<Trashlord> np
<EnvoyRising_> ctrl + f for "vesa" then replace.
<eugen_> hello
<donald_> boo
<hc> EnvoyRising_: under driver sections?
<EnvoyRising_> hey guys, isn't there a command to auto regen the xorg config file? i can't remember it off the top of my head
<EnvoyRising_> hc: correct
<prince_jammys> EnvoyRising
<vix85> I want to install Netbeans 6. Should I install Netbeans 5.5 from the repository and then manually upgrade it to 6, or download the 6 version from sun's site?
<macogw> EnvoyRising_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tsmithe> EnvoyRising_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prince_jammys> thats it
<compengi> jaxon, it's a gnome project, try going to gnome channel
<vix85> i prefer ubuntu packages from repo but, i want the newest version.
<hc> EnvoyRising_: ok done
<EnvoyRising_> hc: see? this is why i love the linux community. i get a correct answer, and i get it multiple times
<hc> reboot or ctrl backspace?
<macogw> vix85: you can just grab from sun's site
<EnvoyRising_> hc: you can restart now. but i'd recommend rerunning the command i just asked for
<vix85> macogw, okay. but how do i add the netbeans command to my shell ?
<martin_> macogw, okay, now  complaint about svg_loader.so not being in the gtk lib - and it isnt. presumably it *is* in the 32 bit lib.... got any suggestions about adding it?
<jaxon> compengi: cheers
<vix85> If i do it that way.
<macogw> vix85: the deb way is probably a bit easier to uninstall but "manually updating" sounds like downloading it from there anyway
<compengi> i installed a new sata hard drive to my system, it is formated ntfs. eventually i couldn't mount it because an error appears "unable to mount the volum" in details it says that "$LogFile indicates unclear shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/sdb5': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS in marked to be in use." any idea on to make the partition mount?
<vix85> macogw, thats true.
<macogw> martin_: you can install the 32bit GTK libs
<hc> EnvoyRising_: yeah, i love the community as well ... since this is why i want to switch to linux :)
<hc> also: rebooting now
<donald_> compengi: best run a fsck on the volume
<macogw> vix85: if its in your $PATH you can just run it
<macogw> vix85: echo $PATH and youll see a bunch of paths all over the system like /usr/bin...anything in those directories can be run by name
<vix85> it wasnt last time, i tried it.
<donald_> compengi: but i dont use NTFS so doing fsck might blow the hard drive away
<eugen_> How can i install nero for linux
<Soladon>  I need to reinstall my ubuntu  and last time I did it I got grublist error 22 and took me forever to fix it .. how do I circumvent getting that error after deleting part ?
<dgjones> compengi, do you have a windows dual boot on that machine? you might need to start windows and let that run its error check to clear the in use flag
<EnvoyRising_> hc: i think for fixing your resolution probs as well you should run the reconfig script..
<donald_> eugen_: lotsa good apps besides nero
<macogw> eugen_: does it have to be nero or do you just want some cd burner and heard nero exists for linux?
<macogw> eugen_: cuz gnomebaker's nice
<bazhang> eugen no need try the others like k3b gnomebaker etc
<donald_> brasero looks fine too as a cd burning app
<compengi> dgjones, yes i do have windows dual boot
<hc> EnvoyRising_: ok, commands?
<martin_> macogw, this is what i mean about 32 bit versions. jvm, firefox, gtk - etc etc. would you advise against chroot environment to solve this ?
<EnvoyRising_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EnvoyRising_> hc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<macogw> martin_: im honestly not sure how youd make a chroot do that
<lovemedo> Is there any way i can upgrade my Xubuntu using the Gutsy cd?
<rinaldi_> don't you have to pay for nero for linux?
<EnvoyRising_> from the driver list it should let you pick nvidia (NOT nv) and also config the resolution.. doing it this way, at least you know for a fact the correct section got changed, hooah?
<lovemedo>  I downloaded the Live CD version and was wondering if i could upgrade without resorting to a format, or downloading from the Internet.
<compengi> dgjones, but i have a very low space on that partition and i need to copy over 20G of data
<martin_> macogw, well, as i understand it, you produce a completely 32 bit environment, with synaptic32 which recognises the chroot environment as 32 bit, and allows debs to be installed
<EnvoyRising_> hc: please ignore the hooah... read as "right?"... damned army infecting even my nerd life
<bazhang> lovemedo: from what to what? feisty to gutsy?
<macogw> martin_: go for it
<EnvoyRising_> hc: sorry i didn't think of it soone
<EnvoyRising_> sooner
<dgjones> compengi, go into windows and see if you can access the drive, run the disk checker and then see if you can access it from ubuntu afterwards
<macogw> martin_: i dont have 64bit hardware to perform those types of experiments
<hc> EnvoyRising_: hooah? what i miss?
<martin_> macogw, its not so much from laziness i want to do it, more from the point of view of keeping everything nice and neat, and automatically updated etc
<hc> oh that
<compengi> dgjones, Okay, i'll try that
<martin_> macogw, and not trusting myself to remember anything i did a week ago :S
<lovemedo> bazhang: Yes sir.
<magicrobotmonkey> well i figured out the keyring password thing: http://magicrobotmonkey.blogspot.com/2008/02/chaging-your-password-on-gnome-keyring.html
<dgjones> compengi, if there are errors on the drive, windows chkdsk should sort them out so that you can mount it afterward in ubuntu
<martin_> macogw, okay. well, sod it, i'm going to try it and i'll let you know how i go....
<lovemedo> bazhang: Feisty 7.04
<donald_> compengi: dgjones: there should be ways to check NTFS from within Ubuntu
<EnvoyRising_> hc: lol. again, sorry. do the config script and we can kill two birds with one stone - get your nvidia recognized and fix your resolution
<compengi> dgjones, aha..
<hc> EnvoyRising_: ok i'm doint hat now
<bazhang> lovemedo: you certainly can upgrade via the net from fiesty to gutsy; /msg ubotu upgrade for the link
<EnvoyRising_> hc: while you're doing that, i'ma track down stuff on that atheros card, ok?
<hc> amount of memory used? should set that lik eit's in my mobo?
<hc> EnvoyRising_: ok thanks :)
<EnvoyRising_> hc: model number again?
<lovemedo> bazhang: is it possible to upgrade from the Live Cd? i have gutsy in a cd
<macogw> martin_: k good luck
<bazhang> err feisty
<dgjones> donald_, there should be, but as ntfs isn't a native format of linux, better to let MS do the fixing
<hc> 5007 ... if i remember right EG ont he end
<bazhang> lovemedo the live cd no
<macogw> lovemedo: cant upgrade from a livecd
<macogw> lovemedo: can only use alternate cds as repositories for upgrades
<lovemedo> thanks macogw and bazhang
<bazhang> np
<macogw> lovemedo: the live cd doesnt have enough of the packages and isnt arranged in repository form for it like the alternate is
<nanbudh> guys my java compiler is running fine and but when i run java command it says class not found error! how is this possible? i also tried specifying the classpath but then it gave another error Unsupportedclassversion
<hc> EnvoyRising_: use kernel framebuffer device interface? (dont hav a clue what it does)
<macogw> nanbudh: your compiler probably is fine.  your CLASSPATH might be wrong though
<macogw> nanbudh: or youre trying to import a package you dont have
<EnvoyRising_> hc: no
<nanbudh> could u give a tip ? i am a bit new to this
<nanbudh> i am just starting with a simple hello world main function. the first step
<macogw> nanbudh: you can do "export $CLASSPATH=.:$CLASSPATH" to add "current directory" to your classpath
<EnvoyRising_> hc: and for your reference- http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-4.html  we don't give answers here without reasons to match :P
<macogw> nanbudh: if you put that in ~/.bashrc itll always do it
<macogw> nanbudh: then it can find classes youve written in the directory you're in instead of only in standard places
<hc> EnvoyRising_: thanks :) since this part of linux i'm new to, i prefer to ask then to guess ;-)
<xrestassuredx> i'm having errors with apt-get: "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<EnvoyRising_> hc: you'd be retarded not to ask first. np :P
<K-Ton> Greetings
<hc> EnvoyRising_: oh i feel so welcome now :p
<chris_bacon> what can i use to make my stuff transparent ?
<hc> EnvoyRising_: write default files section to config files?
<Pici> xrestassuredx: Either close out any other apt-gets/synaptics/package managers you have open or make sure that you prefix the command with sudo.
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: do you have more than one package manager open ie add/remove synaptic at the same time?
<EnvoyRising_> hc: yes
<EnvoyRising_> hc: we have backups right? ;-)
<bazhang> chris_bacon: what stuff do you mean
<hc> EnvoyRising_: yeah :-)
<chris_bacon> like my desktop
<bazhang> chris_bacon: you  mean compiz?
<chris_bacon> sorry, not my desktop, but i mean like my terminal windows and aim windows
<katertot> Hi I have ubuntu working. But my volume control will only show master and PCM.. so I cant do anything with my headphones or microphone. Is there anything else I need to do?
<hc> EnvoyRising_: it created a backup of it's own along mine :-) and it's done so i'm assuming reboot?
<xrestassuredx> pici, bazhang: synaptic is not currently open, but I got the same error installing a package from in there. and yes i was running apt-get as sudo
<bazhang> !aptfix | xrestassuredx
<ubotu> xrestassuredx: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> chris_bacon: how transparent we talking? 80%?
<chris_bacon> thansk bazhang, compiz looks like what i was looking for
<julio_> hola
<bazhang> chris_bacon: be sure to install ccsm
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: should i replace /var/lib/dpkg/lock with /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ?
<EnvoyRising_> hc: open up the config file and make sure it says "nvidia"
<chris_bacon> alright
<differentreality> hi, could someone please recommend a wireless network card around 50 euro, pci connection, supporting n protocol and supported by ubuntu ?
<spaghetti_knife> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good software apt-get source for someone in Wisconsin.
<spaghetti_knife> My source is running 3kB-15kB/s
<bazhang> chris_bacon: you can /msg ubotu ccsm to find out more
<julio_> hola
<chris_bacon> thanks
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: the commands (two) that ubotu gave you should do the trick
<bazhang> hello julio_
<hc> EnvoyRising_AFK: yeah, winnar
<hc> thanks
<spaghetti_knife> What software sources is everyone using? Which ones would be fastest for someone in Wisconsin?
<Pici> spaghetti_knife: If you are running gnome, you can use System>Administration>software sources to find the fastest/closest mirror
<bazhang> spaghetti_knife: the us archive most likely; are you having issues currently?
<spaghetti_knife> Yes, yes I am having troubles.
<fatal-> does anybody have a kernel package for gutsy that would have fixed nfs lock daemon?
<katertot> does anyone know a place to go to add things to the mixer? right now i have only master and pcm. and only the playback tab. Do I need to install proprietary drivers or something? any help is appreciated. I am on gutsy
<fatal-> is there a such a thing as "testing" repo for ubuntu?
<EnvoyRising> hc: you're good to reboot too
<ja_> Will the new Gnome 2.22 be included with Hardy?
<Pici> ja_: Thats the plan.
<EnvoyRising> hc: hopefully you noticed whether or not the set up gave you good resolutions too
<danbhfive> !hardy | fatal- maybe this is what you are looking for
<ubotu> fatal- maybe this is what you are looking for: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hc> EnvoyRising: yeah, my resolutions are fixed now :-)
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: now i have another problem: « sdebconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable »
<spaghetti_knife> bazhang: I'm changing software sources, and it's downloading packages, but it's doing so really slowly
<fatal-> ubotu: is hardy usable already? :)
<jforman> is there a way to make an image of a hard drive during the installation of ubuntu to be used later inside vmware?
<EnvoyRising> hc: so hopefully on restart your nvidia card will be good
<KnightWse> does anybody know anything about samba ?
<hc> EnvoyRising: yeah, i already rebooted and it looks like it's running perfectly now
<compwiz18> fatal-: if you want something usable, hardy is not for you :)
<bazhang> fatal-: he is a bot you know ;]
<katertot> does anyone know how i can tell what sound drivers I am running?
<compwiz18> !ubotu | fatal
<ubotu> fatal: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> katertot: lsmod | grep snd
<katertot> erUSUL: thanks
<katertot> erUSUL: thanks i am using the oss drivers..and it says i cant ...how would I install the non-free drivers? any chance you know?
 * N3bunel saluta
<Bmm> hi, I'm trying to get Symantec Backup Exec 11d Remote Agent to run on Ubuntu Server. I've done pretty much the same as 'dhoffman' explains in the first post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330717 and I have the same problem he does. I can't get it to work the way he did though. Does anyone have a suggestion how to fix it?
<hc> EnvoyRising: any chance you found something concerning that atheros card?
<EnvoyRising> hc: only that it should work out of the box, lol. gimme just a second...girl friend rings, lol
<hc> EnvoyRising: take your time, i've got all day :-)
<halil> selam
<madrazr> hiii all
<madrazr> I have a D-Link GLB-502T Router and my internet connection is setup over pppoe, can some one help me in resetting the IP of my connection without restarting the router??? Thanks for the help
<ConstyXIV> is there any easy way to get ubuntu onto a usb stick from a windows or mac machine?
<EnvoyRising> hc: open up a console and type "wlconfig" tell me what you get
<erUSUL> katertot: oss drivers? i do not think so (you may have seen on the output of lsmod the oss emulation modules) what non free drivers are you refering too?
<Frijolie> hey all, is there a way to encrypt just a single directory instead of your whole HDD?
<hc> EnvoyRising: command not found
<bazhang> spaghetti_knife: that will happen from time to time; I can get 200k/s down to 8000bytes/s; just a matter of luck I guess
<EnvoyRising> hc: great :-| what about ifconfig?
<leeping2007> Hi there, this is a silly question but I just want to put it to rest ... When I set the PATH in my environment variables, the higher priority directories come first, right?
<bazhang> hc that is the atheros_swan card iirc, the same one they use in the #eeepc ; not sure if it is part of madwifi yet
<frold> best php-editor where I can edit the pages online like I could in Dreamweaver.. I also like that the window can be splited so you have code on top and eg. layout below... any editing tool that can do so?
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: not sure about that second one; is your apt-get functionality back yet?
<hc> EnvoyRising: long list. eth0 (unused lanport atm) lo, wlan0 (of the adapter i stole from another pc) and wmaster0
<bazhang> Frijolie: truecrypt
<EnvoyRising> hc: so the wlan0 isn't the atheros card you're trying?
<Frijolie> bazhang: it will do a single directory over an entire partition/HDD?
<hc> EnvoyRising: no it's a sitecom wg172 usb adapter
<bazhang> wlan0 and wmaster0 are the same card iirc
<hc> bazhang: confirmed. unplugging the usb card removes both wlan0 and wmaster0
<madrazr> can some one please tell me how to reset the IP address for an ADSL connection, connected over pppoe??
<bazhang> truecrypt is pretty nifty Frijolie you should check out their faq
<erUSUL> bazhang: yes but you really must use wlan0 no master
<EnvoyRising> hc: so you tried just the atheros, but it didn't work so you plugged in the usb adapter, right?
<hc> EnvoyRising: correct
<Frijolie> bazhang: alright, I've never heard of it. I'm looking them up right now.
<hc> EnvoyRising: i have now uplugged the usb adapter so it can't get in the way
<bazhang> erUSUL: does that not mean that the proper driver is not loaded though? (the existence of both wlan and wmaster that is)
<bazhang> Frijolie: apparently there is a gui for linux or one coming soon
<EnvoyRising> hc: i'm wanting to say the staple for ahteros cards is to use madwifi drivers.. is this a pcmia card or onboard?
<hc> EnvoyRising: onboard
<jono> everyone: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Make_a_real_difference_to_Ubuntu_with_5_A_Day
<jono> please go and digg it and join in the bug revolution :)
<EnvoyRising> hc: good.. makes things slightly less complicated
<EnvoyRising> hc: or more, considering i can't just say "buy a new card then"
<bazhang> jono thanks but offtopic ;]
<tinin> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Pici> jono: I'd normally say something about channel spam, but I'll let you slide ;)
<jono> :)
<Frijolie> bazhang: hmm, I wonder if it will work... I have financial software which stores the "database" of my transactions on my computer
<EnvoyRising> hc: i'm doing a billion things at once, whats that model number one last time?
<jono> this initiative designed for everyone in here :)
<bazhang> hehe
<hc> EnvoyRising: no problem i've got all the time. 5007 EG if i'm correct
<Frijolie> bazhang: and I would like to encrypt these files that are saved/stored on my local HDD for backup
<bazhang> atheros swan EnvoyRising
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to directly boot an .iso from a usb stick?
<Frijolie> bazhang: can truecrypt encrypt/decrypt and pass them back and forth from the HDD to the application?
<hc> Frijolie: yes, truecrypt will transparently encrypt/decrypt data and function like a normal HDD
<EnvoyRising> bazhang: atheros swan had modules that had to be activated didn't it?
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: no, i'm still getting /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked errors
<Frijolie> hc: ah, I'll have to check it out. Thanks
<bazhang> Frijolie: on the fly? perhaps, it has been a while since I used it and now is version 5.0 (new!) so best read what they have to say then trust me ;]
<hc> bazhang: i use it to encrypt my external drive and truecrypt can encrypt/decrypt on the fly without noticing any delays or lower speeds :-)
<bazhang> EnvoyRising: at least in the eeepc; should likely be same here though I think you have it right when you say the madwifi may work here for hc's card
<bazhang> hc tell Frijolie ;]
<hc> just did ;)
<bazhang> haha
<skumlesen> anyone here that help me with a ubuntu install problem?
<KaiForce> if i've installed SSH into a system booted with a live CD, what userid/password can I login remotely with (without adding users etc.)
<EnvoyRising> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> ask away skumlesen
<bazhang> EnvoyRising: thanks to you sir ;]
<EnvoyRising> hc: got that handy dandy console up? (yes i just called it handy dandy)
<hc> haha yeah got it :)
<hc> sec, sis callin
<skumlesen> I installed the 6.06 server on a mini pc, but the kernel wont boot, it says grub then comes with the initrd then reboot
<EnvoyRising> hc you'll need madwifi, so get that crackin ala > sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<Frijolie> is anyone trying "Hardy"? (general question -- nothing specific which requires the discussion to move to the other channel)
<guest1> hi
<guest1> I'm trying hardy
<EnvoyRising> hc: bad news. i have a completely different card that doesn't require madwifi, so you'll be on your on from there
<hc> EnvoyRising: right
<KaiForce> is there  a default root password for the 7.10 live CD
<EnvoyRising> hc: man is your friend though
<EnvoyRising> (man is short for manual)
<spdf> KaiForce: No
<hc> EnvoyRising: yeah i know :-) helped me more then once
<KaiForce> is there a default user created (beyond root?) and does that user have a default password?
<spdf> KaiForce: No
<Frijolie> guest1: worth making the upgrade?
<KaiForce> doh
<TrustNoOne> woohoo
<Pici> KaiForce: I dont believe sudo requires a password on the livecd.
<KaiForce> i've got a 17 hour jobstream I need to run on a remote system booted with the live CD and the only thing added to it is SSH, how can I log in?
<deeptrance> can anyone reccomend a good dvd playback software (that compiles with codecs)
<hc> EnvoyRising: there we go .. back on :-)
<spdf> KaiForce: For the first 15min or so, I think, you can sudo adduser without a password prompt
<EnvoyRising> warning: windows bashing moment: first time i ran linux, when I was advised to press F1 for help i grimmaced until I actually saw it. Go figure something that actually IS helpful. anyways, i've dropped that for the -help flag, and in turn for man
<TrustNoOne> deeptrance, use VLC if you are not streaming over the network
<jrib> !dvd > deeptrance (read the private message from ubotu)
<TrustNoOne> deeptrance, if you are streaming over the network try "movie player"
<deeptrance> TrustNoOne, no stream, just trying to get ubuntu to play dvd's i have installed vlc mplayer and totem
<EnvoyRising> hc: so your wifi works now?
<TrustNoOne> deeptrance, vlc has codecs built in, so it should work fine, if you do have problems with it, change the video stream to X11
<hc> EnvoyRising: no, i just installed madwifi-tools and i'm tryin to find the right man entry
<EnvoyRising> oh ok
<deeptrance> TrustNoOne will try that now
<mandymaus20> Ich sitze  gerade nackig  vor meiner Webcam zu Hause .kuckt mal jetzt auf meine Homepage,das wird sicherlich Lustig:   http://www.mandymaus.de
<Pici> !de | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> MasterShrek: er, nevermind.
<EnvoyRising> hc: sorry for  being useless right now
<katertot> erUSUL: the mixer doesnt have any other settings..so I thought it didnt have the right drivers for this sound card or something....so we are just trying to get to display the other parts..like headphones, microphone and so on. as it is now it just displays master and pcm
<MasterShrek> =P
<hc> EnvoyRising: no problem, you already helped out with my biggest problem of the grpahics
<hc> *graphics
<EnvoyRising> hc: heads up btw, if you download the nvidia-settings package, you can do more advanced config
<KaiForce> ok what is the password for the user "ubuntu" on the livecd - is that a known quantity?
<burkmat> How would I, through bash, set a file to run in a certain location?
<jrib> KaiForce: it's blank
<KaiForce> jrib ok thanks
<jrib> burkmat: what does that mean?
<Piet> virtualhosts are working but still i got [Warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<lee__> ?
<Piet> do i need delete default?
<erUSUL> bazhang: nope thr driver works well wmaster is supposed to be used for things like hostapd not normal connections
<Piet> in sites-available
<lee__> hello im new
<burkmat> jrib, Well, let's say I want to run the program X in /home/user/.X_stuff. How would I do that if the program was located in /sbin?
<EnvoyRising> darn it, why couldn't you all just be korean
<skumlesen> anyone here know the ebox 2300?
<jrib> lee__: hi lee, welcome
<EnvoyRising> switching between english and korean typing is getting hectic :|
<faileas> EnvoyRising: lol
<erUSUL> !kr | EnvoyRising
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> burkmat: cd /home/user/.X_stuff; /sbin/whatever   ?
<erUSUL> !ko | EnvoyRising
<ubotu> EnvoyRising: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<EnvoyRising> erUSUL: but if i go there, how will i finish helping hc? lol
<lee__> latin american help?
<Pici> !es | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<burkmat> jrib, Kinda not great with Linux, but anything in sbin is possible to run just straight out of any bash no matter location, right?
<jrib> burkmat: if /sbin is in your PATH, sure
<Ven]n> if i dont set DPI manually in xorg.conf .. what will my external mouse be using?
<tinin> !openwengo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwengo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tinin> !wengo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> burkmat: when you type a program name like "gedit", bash looks in your PATH for a program called gedit.  "echo $PATH" shows you your current path
<tinin> !wengophone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengophone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<sdsheeks> morning all
<atharh_> nick Arif_Iqbal1
<EnvoyRising> wow... all of 8 people in korean chat and none of them live
<burkmat> jrib, Alright. So when program X is in PATH, how can I get it to run out of a different directory?
<EnvoyRising> that is, no one says anything
<arch> quick question, does my swap space appear in /dev/ ? and how can I identify it?
<TrustNoOne> EnvoyRising, maybe they dont speak english?
<EnvoyRising> is there an ebonics channel by chance? !eb
<tinin> sooory, I'm just searching something to use video calls, and I need it to be avaliable on mac, any ideas?
<jrib> burkmat: why don't you explain exactly what you are trying to do?
<EnvoyRising> trustNoOne: i was typing in Korean, lol
<TrustNoOne> EnvoyRising, i know i was joking
<EnvoyRising> whats the irc command for something going over my head? i laughed a lot after the fact, lol
<riaal_> Anyone knwo what language this is ? http://pastebin.com/d4bf8446
<burkmat> jrib, Putting stepmania in sbin allowing me to instead of navigating to /home/user/Desktop/blah/games/SM/StepMania-3.9/stepmania, just run it like I would gedit.
<sTiVo> Question about temporarily mounting old hard drive to extract data
<TrustNoOne> :( i totally dont wanna go to work today
<burkmat> jrib, and in order for this to work, the program needs to find the "Songs" directory located in StepMania folder.
<sTiVo> I have an old hard drive from a crashed computer that was running CentOS.  The hard drive is not what crashed.  It is intact.
<hc> EnvoyRising: thanks, i found it on the madwifi site. All i got to do is manage to get it working now but it lists as working with my laptop model :-)
<EnvoyRising> hc: nice!
<sTiVo> I bought a new Dell Inspiron 530 (which does not support CentOS) and try to install the drive as second drive.
<TrustNoOne> sTiVo, you poor soul
<pablo889> alguien que hable español, por favor?
<jrib> burkmat: does running the command "/home/user/Desktop/blah/games/SM/StepMania-3.9/stepmania" in a shell work if you're current working directory is, say, your HOME?
<burkmat> jrib, Although I just realized I could probably just aswell run a shellscript starting the app in its home dir... Right?
<burkmat> !es | pablo889
<ubotu> pablo889: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dgjones> !es | pablo889
<cretinous> ablo un poco espanola
<burkmat> jrib, Yes.
<TrustNoOne> chickoritta
<cretinous> bueno bueno
<burkmat> jrib, Actually... Wait a minute. Let me confirm that.
<jrib> burkmat: yeah, and drop that somewhere in your path.  You don't want /sbin since that's for admin stuff.
<sTiVo> Computer boots up into Ubuntu, and fdisk can see the second drive.  /dev/hdb exists as do /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdb2
<TrustNoOne> burrito burrito, i speak spanish too
<cretinous> lol
<sTiVo> However,
<sTiVo> this drive was partitioned with Logical Volumes.
<pablo889> burkmat: necesito hacer una consulta
<erUSUL> !es | pablo889
<ubotu> pablo889: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sTiVo> So there should be /dev/LogVol00, etc.  But there isn't.
<TrustNoOne> doesnt anyone just get.... a feeling that they want to smash something into a billion peices, yet you arent angry or anything? you just feel like it?
<erUSUL> !ot | TrustNoOne
<ubotu> TrustNoOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sTiVo> Yet, LVM sees these logical volumes even though there are no companion entries in the /dev file system
<TrustNoOne> no one likes me :(
<burkmat> jrib, Alright, I'll do that. :) If I make a shellscript can I run it if I set it executable without the .sh ending?
<sdsheeks> wow erUSUL you sure do love using that
<sTiVo> How to get around this.
<jrib> burkmat: before you do that, did the command before work?
<sTiVo> If this is not right chatroom to answer such question, can someone suggest another?
<burkmat> jrib, Yes.
<TrustNoOne> sTiVo, i would answer you but i have no idea what the answer is
<Dodecagon-M> Hello! Anyone in here use a GMAX3100 in 7.10?
<hc> EnvoyRising: a patch file should be in the root of the folder with the files to patch?
<UB`> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Make_a_real_difference_to_Ubuntu_with_5_A_Day
<burkmat> jrib, I guess I could just copy the file into a PATH then, right?
<jrib> burkmat: then you can just create a symlink.  Do you know how to do that?
<sTiVo> Is there another chatroom where such questions are more likely to be able to be answered?
<erUSUL> sdsheeks: i'm the bot that triggers the bot XD
<Dodecagon-M> I've got all the intel drivers and dri stuff in my xorg.conf, and yet glxgears is only 1k FPS, and when I use the opengl spectrum analyzer, the processor is taxed 30% making me think it's using software rendering
<arnonym> # Appears as XENO
<burkmat> jrib, Nope, although I did rightclick the SM file and click "Make link", don't think that's enough. ^^
<EnvoyRising> hc: as in kernel patch?
<hc> no, as in madwifi patch :-)
<sdsheeks> erUSUL: lol
<Dodecagon-M> anyone?
<jrib> burkmat: ok, well to do this the nice way, you want to create ~/bin and get that into your path since this is a command just for your user.  Let's do that first
<EnvoyRising> hc: i'll be honest here. the last the last thing i patched was a video game :-|
<burkmat> jrib, ok. done.
<EnvoyRising> hc: i'll have to pass the ball on this one
<hc> haha okay
<MasterShrek> how do i figure out what kind of ram my pc has? ddr2 for example, and what the bus speed is on it?
<hc> EnvoyRising: i'll figur eit out ;-)
<jrib> burkmat: now do 'source ~/.profile' and then 'echo $PATH' and verify ~/bin is in your PATH
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: looking on you mobo manual
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, and if i dont have one handy?
<hc> EnvoyRising: i was right, handy dandy in the root of the folder to patch and then patch command (as you'd say it)
<MasterShrek> i figured there woudl be a command, cat /proc/meminfo  doesnt give me enough
<EnvoyRising> hc: who said linux wasn't for dummies?
<EnvoyRising> hc: thansk for teaching ME something :P
<hc> EnvoyRising: that wasn't me
<hc> hehe yw :p
<Dodecagon-M> so... I take it that noone here use an X3100 in u7.10....
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: the kernel can not know what memory is using afaik... what cpu chipset are you using??
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, no idea, im just gonna shut it down and pull a stick out
<burkmat> jrib, Hmm... Created the directory, and though just setting variable PATH to whatever floated my boat worked, but it didn't... And 'source ~/.profile' just tells me there's no such command.
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, its a dell dimension 8200 i got from a friend, pieced together the mobo/case with a hard drive and dvd burner, its mostly a mystery to me heh
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: lspci and cat /proc/cpuinfo on a pastebin please
<burkmat> jrib, Oh, actually, "no such directory", guess I'll make that then...
<black-flag> hello
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, already shut down =P
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: :| nevermind then
<jrib> burkmat: huh? can you pastebin what you did and the output?
<PriceChild> !away > m4steR|away (see the pm from ubotu)
<SleepingSloth> anyone using schroot?
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, ill paste them in a min for ya
<black-flag> i have a problem  with sound card under ubuntu 7.10
<burkmat> jrib, well all I really did was mkdir ~/bin and then try the 'source ~/.profile', which told me "No such file or directory".
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: it seems to use DDR1 http://pcworld.about.com/news/Sep242001id63050.htm
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, thanks bro, i guess a little googling would have done it, i just wanted to know if there was an easier way to do it
<jrib> burkmat: is this the default user on a regular ubuntu 7.10 install?
<gabriel> hola buenas tardes
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: no problem
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, it says rdram is that ddr1?
<LHX2> test
<Wander_w> eek rdram
<gabriel> una consulta
<prince_jammys> !es > gabriel
<Wander_w> rdram is Rambus ram
<EnvoyRising> yaay, i help one person today i'm not going to hell ^^
<Wander_w> good luck finding that these days
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: with 64MB of DDR SDRAM
<hc> EnvoyRising: no you won't go to hell :p you'll just stay on earth a day longer ;-)
<black-flag> hello again ... any body can help me ... my microphone don't working under ubuntu 7.10
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, thats vid card i beleive
<EnvoyRising> hc: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<burkmat> jrib, Edgy, 6.10
<gabriel> como puedo cambiar la hora y la zona horaria desde la consola ?
<MasterShrek> Dell GeForce3 graphics card with 64MB of DDR SDRAM
<EnvoyRising> well... as long as i can stay in korea, they give great hair cuts ;)
<erUSUL> !es | gabriel
<ubotu> gabriel: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hc> EnvoyRising: happy 2 soon :( on another reboot it freaked out on me
<Dodecagon-M> do I need to logout/reboot after editing  /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager ?
<EnvoyRising> hc; did it reset your config file?
<hc> not afaik
<Wander_w> Dodecagon-M: probalbly a ctrl-alt-backspace is enough
<jrib> burkmat: ok, well create ~/.profile with the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56846/
<jeffMASTERflex> gabriel: se usa el programa 'date' pero podrias obtener mejor informacion en #ubuntu-es
<Dodecagon-M> Wander_w, ok I'll try that
<bsdnewb07> whats .profile do?
<speedo_> hey guys i've just ried to set the visula effect but it gives me  an error message about composite
<jrib> bsdnewb07: it gets sourced when you login
<gabriel> como entro a ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> bsdnewb07: is .bash_profile one of the shell int scripts (the other is .bashrc)
<bsdnewb07> oh i see, cool
<erUSUL> gabriel: /join #ubuntu-es
<gabriel> gracias
<speedo_> i don't know set compiz and all it needs to run
<jeffMASTERflex> gabriel: en su programa de irc entras '/join #ubuntu-es'
<erUSUL> gabriel: no hay de que
<SleepingSloth> anyone using schroot?
<jrib> !anyone | SleepingSloth
<ubotu> SleepingSloth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dodecagon-M> Wander_w, nope, still no wiggly windows after restarting it.
<Dodecagon-M> alas
<SleepingSloth> jrib, well, because i doubt anyone will be able to answer ir
<szewczyk> szewczyk
<SleepingSloth> *it
<SleepingSloth> its easier to ask if anyone has any experience first
<jrib> SleepingSloth: well then why do you bother asking it?  just ask the question and find out for sure
<hc> EnvoyRising: it's complaining about to many arguments, failsafe mode was already attempted within 30 seconds with failsafeXServer
<prince_jammys> Dodecagon-M: do:::   compiz --replace
<Dodecagon-M> prince_jammys, ok. do I need to restart x after?
<Wander_w> Dodecagon-M: Is compiz running?
<SleepingSloth> jrib - in the hope i will get a reply
<burkmat> jrib, Alright, it's in my path now. :)
<prince_jammys> Dodecagon-M: no
<SleepingSloth> jrib - like everyone else in here i guess
<Dodecagon-M> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Dodecagon-M> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<Dodecagon-M> :|
 * Wander_w is nog waiting for a reply
<Wander_w> *not
<orgy_> hi, whats the easiest way to create an iso from a cd?
<EnvoyRising> hc: x was complaining about too many arguments?
<jrib> SleepingSloth: getting a "yes", then asking your question and getting a "I don't know" is not really better than just asking your question, don't you agree?
<Dodecagon-M> Wander_w, no I can't enable it
<Wander_w> Dodecagon-M: you have an intel card, right?
<SleepingSloth> i have set up a debootstrap schroot, but attempting to run a 32 bit application results in a gtk-warning that a disaply cannot be found. this is from within X
<Dodecagon-M> yeah, an x3100
<erUSUL> orgy_: sudo cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<lunaphyte__> hi
<Dodecagon-M> but I enabled skip_check so it should be ok, from what I read
<jeffMASTERflex> orgy_: use a burning program like gnomebaker, k3b or brasero to make it for you
<lunaphyte__> did something just happen to packages.ubuntu.com?
<EnvoyRising> hc: i'd have to see that config file.. theory is that instead of overwriting the config file it appended it, which is why x is complaining about too many arguments
<hc> EnvoyRising: I'm booting up, just before the gui login screen (GDM i assume) it gives me the linux equivalent of a bsod ... with failsafeXServer complaining on line 47
<orgy_> erUSUL so an iso is nothing more as a direct copy of the source?
<jeffMASTERflex> orgy_: or follow erUSUL console command which is faster
<SleepingSloth> jrib, well, only in that instance. in another instance, ie nobody respons with "yes", i dont have to explain the problem to deaf ears
<hc> EnvoyRising: no, i'm looking at it right now, it's fine
<SleepingSloth> jrib, but it's moot. we'll wait and see, eh?
<EnvoyRising> hc: whats on line 47?
<orgy_> wow thanks guys, didnt think it was _that_ easy :D
<jrib> burkmat: ok good, now we just make a symlink to stepmania like this: ln -s /home/user/Desktop/blah/games/SM/StepMania-3.9/stepmania ~/bin
<hc> EnvoyRising: typing :47 goes to line 47 right?
<hc> in vim
<erUSUL> orgy_: you can do it with dd too 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso'
<EnvoyRising> hc: i'm an emacs guy :-P
<hc> lol
<jrib> SleepingSloth: did you follow the wiki guide on help.ubuntu.com?
<erUSUL> orgy_: if the the source is an iso filsystrem yes
<erUSUL> orgy_: filesystem
<SleepingSloth> jrib i did
<kyxap> кто-то говорит по русски?
<Wander_w> Dodecagon-M: maybe this link can help you: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_Release_Candidate_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Accelerated_Video_and_Desktop_Effects
<burkmat> jrib, That was surprisingly easy. :) Thanks alot for the help.
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> burkmat: np
<hc> Option "horizEdgeScroll" "0"
<hc> EnvoyRising: that's on that line
<orgy_> hrm i get Input/Output error, seems like theres somthing wrong :O
<Dodecagon-M> Wander_w, quite possibly, I even have an R61 which is a T61 board in a new case XD
<EnvoyRising> hc: whats on that line? "nvidia" or what?
<jrib> SleepingSloth: what does "echo $DISPLAY" return?
<kyxap> ubotu, меня забанили
<EnvoyRising> oh, nvm, i see it now, lol
<hc> no, Option "horizEdgeScroll" "0" from touchpad
<burkmat> jrib, Although it seems to have dissapeared from my path now that I restarted bash...
<kyxap> кто-то говорит по русски?
<jrib> burkmat: yeah, it only stays after the next time you login (check now)
<SleepingSloth> jrib, from inside and outside schroot, it returns :0.0
<LjL> kyxap: /join #ubuntu-ru
<nDuff> initrd ordering in hardy is broken -- lvm is in init-premount, while dmraid is in local-top; consequently, LVM tries to come up before dmraid devices are available.
<EnvoyRising> hc: is that duplicated anywhere? i don't understand what changing video options has to do with your touch pad
<speedo_> "the composite extension is not available
<burkmat> jrib, Ah, alright.
<kyxap> HI! people! i have pormblem with Wine and WOW(world og warcraft) hou can help me???
<speedo_> i can't set the visula effect
<hc> neither do i, but that's what the error is saying
<kyxap> LjL, i have ban! (((
<LHX2> WOW...
<bazhang> nDuff: that would be better discussed in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<nDuff> ...there are some tickets basically marking the big picture (dmraid+lvm2) WONTFIX for a few releases -- but if I provide some patches to make it work, would they likely be accepted?
<hc> EnvoyRising: no duplicates
<LjL> !wow | kyxap
<ubotu> kyxap: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<speedo_> nayone could give me a trick?
<nDuff> bazhang, thanks for the pointer.
<inferius> Can someone tell me command for check info 'bout my soundcard ?
<bazhang> np
<EnvoyRising> hc: ok, i'ma  check google right quick.
<LjL> inferius: what info?
<Wander_w> inferius: lspci ?
<kyxap> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<SleepingSloth> jrib, the exact error I get is on running 'sudo schroot firefox' - and the response is: (firefox-bin:6576): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<jeffMASTERflex> inferius: you can use the program hwinfo.
<Wander_w> SleepingSloth: maybe you need the ~/.Xauthority file
<jrib> SleepingSloth: tried 'xhost +local:' not in chroot to see if that's the problem?
<wakale> .
<erUSUL> inferius: System>Preferences>Hw info
<SleepingSloth> jrib, can you elaborate on that?
<inferius> thanks a lot ;)
<SleepingSloth> Wander_w, i've binded the /home/user/ directory to the chroot environment
<jrib> SleepingSloth: if that resolves the issue, then you know it is an X authorization/permissions problem
<EnvoyRising> hc: god forbid things be cut and dry huh? things went funky after you configured madwifi, right?
<SleepingSloth> jrib, with that command literally?
<jrib> SleepingSloth: yes
<SleepingSloth> Jrib non-network local connections being added to access control list
<burkmat> jrib, Even rebooted it shows nothing in PATH. =/
<jrib> burkmat: k, must be different in edgy.  Rename the file to ~/.xprofile
<burkmat> jrib, Alright.
<jrib> SleepingSloth: see if the issue persists
<SleepingSloth> jrib, it does
<hc> EnvoyRising: yeah
<hc> EnvoyRising: i downloaded the source with the patch from their site, patched the source, compiled it, installed it, rebooted .... and it freaked out
<hw00djohn> i understand that Ubuntu has some form of bittorrent support, can someone tell me what it is and how to get it?
<sdsheeks> hw00djohn: ever get your video cam working?
<LjL> !torrent | hw00djohn
<ubotu> hw00djohn: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<sdsheeks> hw00djohn: had to go last night and watch the eclipse
<Viktorious> Deluge
<hw00djohn> sdsheeks: unfortunately no
<jrib> hw00djohn: double click on a .torrent file and it will download it
<erUSUL> hw00djohn: it camoes with a basic client (lauch it double clicking on a torrent file)
<bazhang> hw00djohn: you can use the default client, though most avoid it and use transmission deluge and the like
<EnvoyRising> hc: this is going to sound lame, but what if you re-reconfigure your nvidia driver?
<hc> EnvoyRising: naah that ain't lame, that's fun!
<EnvoyRising> hc: its only fun if you still have hair left
<hc> guess what ... i have plenty of that left ;)
<hc> dpkg-reconfigure .... ?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hc> ty
<EnvoyRising> thanks bazhang, got my hands a bit tied, sorry about that hc
<hw00djohn> sdsheeks: i never got my cam working, which is bugging me, but i can't really work with it right now as i am in class...if you could just give me some pointers on where to find resources i would appreciate it
<bazhang> EnvoyRising: haha no problem ;]
<jrib> SleepingSloth: does using xnest as in the wiki not work either?
<EnvoyRising> well i have to be up in like 4 hours and take another pt test...
<hw00djohn> does anyone know a good music composition program that would have preloaded drum tracks that i could work with?
<hc> EnvoyRising: like i said, i've got all day for this :-) so no problem if it takes longer
<hc> EnvoyRising: you'll love this
<EnvoyRising> hw00djohn: rosegarden and lmms come to mind. i wouldn't say they were good, but they're alright
<hc> i think the prob is ... that it doesn't have those drivers installed anymore ... as they aren't in the list of x server drivers
<EnvoyRising> hc: uh oh, what happend
<SleepingSloth> jrib, xnest performance is terrible - as i dont seem to have any hardware acceleration in it
<burkmat> jrib, .xprofile didn't work, but I'll just throw the link in something that's already listen in PATH, /usr/games. Thanks for the help anyway ^^
<EnvoyRising> hc: you're f'ing kidding?
<hc> EnvoyRising: do i look like i'm kidding?
<hc> ;-)
<sdsheeks> hw00djohn: honestly I have not had a chance to look.  I started to last night, but then remember about the eclipse.  I am currently at the office working on an executive summary.  I'll be on later and we can work on it together.
<Vaajd1> my computer keeps freezing and i cant use ctrl + alt + backspace
<EnvoyRising> hc: i can't see you :P
<hc> EnvoyRising: good point ....
<hc> EnvoyRising: well i'm not really kidding you ;-)
<vlt> Hello. I started a second X server `X :1` and then a remote (KDE) Session `export DISPLAY=:1; ssh -X user@remotehost startkde`. This works but the font's don't look like on the remote machine. They actually look like crap. What am I missing here?
<EnvoyRising> hc: well, you could reinstall mesa drivers, just to get back into a graphical environment, then reinstall them
<hc> EnvoyRising: how2install mesa?
<EnvoyRising> actually, f that, lemme look up the package names so you can sudo apt-get install them
<hc> :-)
<Odd-rationale> I was reading somewhere about this project for "One App, One File" for linux. But I can't remember the website. :( Any ideas?
<EnvoyRising> hc: nvidia-glx-new
<Slart> Odd-rationale: installation thingy?
<hc> please tell me it will auto detect wireless in console without gnome etc?
<Odd-rationale> Slart: Yes, something like that
<xalanthyr> can anybody suggest me light and fast window manager?
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: fluxbox
<lunaphyte__> xalanthyr: ncurses
<SleepingSloth> jrib,  is it too much to expect schroot to work as prescibed in the howto at help.ubuntu.com? i dont know exactly why, but it does appear to be a permissions problem. since i've binded ~/ i cant understand what is the culprit
<lunaphyte__> :D
<EnvoyRising> well, i gotta get up in the morning, so i'll have to get at ya'll later
<lunaphyte__> bah
<Vaajd1> my computer keeps freezing and i cant use ctrl + alt + backspace
<hc> EnvoyRising: thanks for all your help :-)
<EnvoyRising> hc: np
<Slart> Odd-rationale: and the .deb system isn't working out for you? anyways.. look at this one http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Linux_App_one-click_Install
<xalanthyr> Odd-rationale: is it much faster sompared to gnome?
<xalanthyr> compared*
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: Gnome is a DE. fluxbos is a wm
<EnvoyRising> hc: oh, in case this doesn't work as planned, you can get the vesa/mesa (try both) driver by openning the config file in nano/vim/emacs and changing the drive from "failsafe' TO "vesa" or "mesa"
<hc> thanks
<Odd-rationale> Slart: Apt is fine. Just this seems to be a good way to unite the different Linux distros
<jrib> SleepingSloth: maybe I used dchroot when I tried this
<Odd-rationale> Slart: No, that is not what I was looking for...
<Slart> Odd-rationale: as far as I'm concerned, they can all start using apt =)
<Slart> Odd-rationale: what about this one then.. http://klik.atekon.de/
<xalanthyr> Odd-rationale: can you tell me the difference between desktop anvironment and window manager?
<jrib> SleepingSloth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot I recall whatever I tried "just worked" so trying dchroot may be worth it
<skarface> is there a way to have certain scripts run when a wireless connection is made?
<Odd-rationale> Slart: Yes. That is it! Thanks!
<SleepingSloth> jrib - thats the one i followed, only with schroot - as per the instructions. is moving from schrrot to dchroot going to be as simple as removing schroot and installing dchroot, or are you saying i should clean and start from scratch?
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: A DE is a whole suit of apps that *includes* a WM. You can have a WM without a DE.
<sled> hello
<erUSUL> skarface: do you use network manager or /etc/network/interfaces ??
<TrustNoOne> hi
<sled> how can I "make" a make file called "Makefile" ? ;)
<sled> make Makefile doesn't work
<skarface> network manager
<Slart> xalanthyr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment vs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager =)
<Pici> sled: just type 'make'
<xalanthyr> Odd-rationale: but will there be any problems when i won't have a de?
<erUSUL> sled: is make
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: No, not really.
<jrib> SleepingSloth: afaict you can use the same /var/chroot/ you have, you'll just access it with dchroot
<bartmon> hi! can anyone tell me what static content in a file system is?
<sled> erUSUL: damn I forgot to sudo :P
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: You will have to borrow al lot from other DE's lib's
<Andycasss> how to search a file in whole filesystem?
<erUSUL> sled: you shouldn (and is dangerous) need sudo for make (only for make install or checkinstall)
<TrustNoOne> what is the most 'stable' distro right now
<SleepingSloth> jrib,  just a quick aside.... when i type 'sudo schroot', the prompt (inside schroot) is root@ instead of user@ - but there is no /home/root in schroot. is that possibly causing the problem?
<hc> Andycasss: use locate
<erUSUL> Andycasss: locate or find
<Andycasss> ok thanks
<bartmon> TrustNoOne: Debian stable is usually pretty solid.
<Wander_w> TrustNoOne: Debian stable
<xalanthyr> Odd-rationale: I'm planning to renistall the system and install debian. I'd like to install it without X and configure it by myself, so should i install for example only fluxbox, or something else also?
<prince_jammys> Andycasss: locate filename (uses an index)  or   find / -name filename (searches disk)
<Wander_w> TrustNoOne: stable, but old as hell
<jrib> SleepingSloth: well remember that root's home is /root
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: I can get you a good link on how that all works...
<Zsuzsi_> can i change gpu in a laptop?
<TrustNoOne> ok whats the NEWEST (within 8 months) that is the most stable
<MaDoGK> hi room
<Wander_w> Zsuzsi_: no
<LHX2> it's usually VERY nicely security patched too
<LHX2> Re: deb stable
<SleepingSloth> jrib, either way, there is no .Xauthority in there
<Zsuzsi_> Wander_w: :(
<LHX2> good for headless server
<Zsuzsi_> bye
<jrib> SleepingSloth: the xhost +local: would have taken care of that
<LHX2> not so good for fun desktop
<xalanthyr> Odd-rationale: I'll be grateful
<hc> apt-get is giving me an error trying to install nvidia-glx-new ... dies with a segmentation fault and error status 139
<Wander_w> TrustNoOne: Ubuntu Hardy Heron LTS, out due april
<erUSUL> xalanthyr: debian help on #debian
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: It is for ubuntu, though not debian per se. Just start with a cli from the alternative install cd.
<Wander_w> (or did you mean 8 months in the PAST?)
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<TrustNoOne> Wander_w, its still beta tho, dont see how that can be that stable, looked at latest debian "etch" and it said to be released as stable, but has some bugs
<SleepingSloth> jrib, this whole thing is ridiculous- have you any idea when 32 bit apps will run natively in ubuntu?
<jrib> SleepingSloth: I thought they did, what are you trying to run?
<xrestassuredx> holy crap i have sound
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: But once you get used to starting with a CLI, you might consider switching to a distro that is better suited for doing so. Like I switched to Arch Linux.
<nox-Hand> xrestassuredx: :-O But yeah, good for you :)
<SleepingSloth> flex builder, specifically
<SleepingSloth> jrib ^
<DaveEngland> hello, i have a problem with my wirelles card! ubuntu doesnt recognize my digitus wireless card! I have also tried with ndiswrapper and windows drivers, but it doesnt work! can anybody help me pls?!
<xalanthyr> Odd-rationale: i'm thinking also about Gentoo, but i think i'll stick still to debian for some time
<mattgrieser> I'm trying to get the program Phun to run on 7.10. The readme says: "The program uses boost_filesystem, SDL, SDL_image and GLEW." How do I check if these are installed/install them?
<bazhang> xalanthyr: that would be a mistake; though they their own channels ;]
<patogen> Does anybody have experience with easypmp (PMPlib)? I can't get it to find my player now ... I had trouble accessing it before ... now it works but it can't find the player
<IdleOne> xalanthyr, is there a reason why you dont want a GUI?
<xrestassuredx> fixing my sound didn't get WoW on wine to work properly though >_>
<IdleOne> xalanthyr, sorry if you already stated just got back
<Odd-rationale> IdleOne: I think he just wants to install the GUI himself...
<patogen> "ERROR: Failed to find a player"
<SleepingSloth> jrib, but flex builder requires 32 bit eclipse, and 32 bit jre/jvm, 32 bit gtk, 32 bit you name it - i've got more crud floating around my system as a consequence of trying to do this various ways that i am fairly annoyed about the fact that a 32 bit application refuses to run on a 64 bit system. i know it *could* be compiled from source, but not in this case
<IdleOne> Odd-rationale, ahh well then...
<bazhang> xalanthyr: and from experience the #gentoo channel can be a bit ahem rough ;]
<DaveEngland> hello, i have a problem with my wirelles card! ubuntu doesnt recognize my digitus wireless card! I have also tried with ndiswrapper and windows drivers, but it doesnt work! can anybody help me pls?!
<jrib> SleepingSloth: well I don't know the specifics but you do have ia32-libs and packages like ia32 java that just work when you install them.  Why are you using 64bit?
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: Go with Arch. You may never switch again! ;)
<xalanthyr> IdleOne: I want my computer work fast and efficient but it's now a bit old and programs and some games (rarely) need great power while playing under wine
<hc> alright i'm out
<hc> c y'all soon
<hc> bb
<bazhang> cya
<jrib> xalanthyr: I wouldn't say gentoo or arch are stable, but can you please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> xalanthyr, have you looked at xubuntu or icewm,blackox,fluxbox?
<SleepingSloth> jrib, because i was 'reliably' informaed that 64 bit support was a lot better now
<sybariten> i dont have the developer tools, i think... its a ubuntu server install. more or less the newest version.
<DaveEngland> hello, i have a problem with my wirelles card! ubuntu doesnt recognize my digitus wireless card! I have also tried with ndiswrapper and windows drivers, but it doesnt work! can anybody help me pls?!
<sybariten> what apt package do i want?
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: There is fluxbuntu and icebuntu is now coming up...
<bazhang> for what sybariten
<jrib> SleepingSloth: well it's a lot better but it may not be good enough for your use-case
<neverblue> morning
<sybariten> i ran make, and the shell said i could apt-get install make, but something tells me i want a bigger package than that
<IdleOne> sybariten, if you mean gcc and that you need build-essential
<bazhang> DaveEngland: are you at the computer now the one with the wireless that is
<sybariten> and that last part of that last sentence may very well be interpreted in a funny way, go ahead
<SleepingSloth> jrib, of course, going back to 32 bit, apart from the obvious irritation of having 64 bit hardware and an OS that purports to support it, but the reality is different, is going to mean a fresh install, isnt it?
<DaveEngland> bazhang no :(
<sybariten> IdleOne: i suppose thats what i want, yes... build-essential... thanks
<jrib> SleepingSloth: yes
<SleepingSloth> jrib, that wasnt meant to sound like ubuntu-bashing, btw.
<neverblue> sybariten, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<sybariten> bazhang: well, for "most" source code program installing issues
<xalanthyr> Odd-rationale: I was told, that debian works faster than ubuntu, so i'll give it a try
<bazhang> DaveEngland: well what is the card make and model--digitus wont do it here
<sybariten> neverblue: merci
<mattgrieser> Can anyone help me get Phun to run on 7.10?
<neverblue> sybariten, pas de problem
<Odd-rationale> xalanthyr: OK. Have fun!
<bazhang> build-essential as IdleOne suggested sybariten
<IdleOne> sybariten, that package will install all the tools needed for compiling. check in synaptic before you compile as there already may be what you want pre-packaged in the repos
<fernando> oi
<DaveEngland> so how can i solve the problem? i need internet!
<fernando> I can not talk in KOpete anyone has a solution?
<DaveEngland> bazhang: - WLAN PCI Adapter,54Mbps mit externer Antenne
<DaveEngland> - DN-7006GS
<bazhang> DaveEngland: first take a deep breath this may take a while
<neverblue> fernando, talk, via a mic ?
<IdleOne> fernando, try pidgin
<SleepingSloth> jrib, are you running 32 or 64 ?
<fernando> yes
<sybariten> IdleOne, neverblue : hmmmmm.....      Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<sybariten> that one i've never encountered
<sybariten> and i've installed lots and lots stuff via apt
<neverblue> sybariten, try again, or ping security.ubuntu.com
<jrib> SleepingSloth: 64.  Make sure you have ia32-libs installed by the way, it seems to provide things like gtk32 that you mentioned before
<sybariten> ok
<fernando> I will take a while to try pidgin ... Thanjks for your help
<neverblue> fernando, its a great im client
<LHX2> pidgin's a decent program... if you've used gaim in the past, pidgin will seem very familiar
<youngmusi1> Hey. Is there a graphical config tool in ubuntu to setup dual monitors? I am using the ati driver.
<SleepingSloth> jrib,  i already have
<Trashlord> yeah, pidgin is cool
<sybariten> neverblue: the ping works out well, but the package gives the same error....
<IdleOne> sybariten, look on packages.ubuntu.com make sure that is the correct file name
<neverblue> sybariten, then that package must have been remove/renamed, sudo aptitude update
<chana> Hello
<neverblue> sybariten, after the update do: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<IdleOne> !hi | chana
<ubotu> chana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DaveEngland> .
<jrib> SleepingSloth: 64bit isn't really worth it imo unless you have >4GB ram
<sybariten> neverblue: ca a marche!
<mattgrieser> Can anyone help me check if boost_filesystem, SDL, SDL_image and GLEW are installed?
<neverblue> sybariten, :)
<chana> I have a ?, I would like to create a dual boot (Ubuntu/Vista) machine.
<Trashlord> chana, my suggestion, install vista, then ubuntu
<SleepingSloth> jrib, its a bit late for that now. i have 4gb, incidentally, so yes 32 bit would be okay, but i've invested far too much time in this installation to go back because one application refuses to play ball
<dgjones> !dualboot | chana
<ubotu> chana: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Trashlord> because the windows boot loader doesn't understand linux, and if you install linux first, the windows bootloader will overwrite GRUB, and you won't be able to boot into ubuntu
<sybariten> mais pourquoi? i've never really understood what update does...  i didnt use aptitude for the very install, i used sudo apt-get install build-essential just like before, but now it worked. what does aptitude update do that makes things different?
<chana> Well, I have built a couple dual boot machines using Ubuntu/vista, but they were on different drives.
<sybariten> IdleOne: i followed neverblues tip, never got to looking at the packages page
<IdleOne> sybariten, it worked? if so I am glad
<Trashlord> chana, so you want it on the same drive?
<mattgrieser> okay. I'll try later.
<neverblue> chana, let us know when you have the question :)
<chana> I already have vista loaded, and for some reason, on the guided partition, it only see's one drive, and not the partition i created specifically for ubuntu
<Trashlord> pre-creating the partition is not necessary
<IdleOne> sybariten, packages.ubuntu.com is a great place to get packages if lets say you need something for a machine without internet access or whatever.
<Trashlord> you can install ubuntu, and create the partition from there
<neverblue> Trashlord, there is no issue in doing it
<Trashlord> of course there isn't
<fernando> I am on Pidgin, but I can not see how to talk with my mic
<Trashlord> just saying, doing it from the ubuntu installation might be a little bit more comfortable
<bazhang> http://www.services.assmann.com/download/adm/support-driver-2/DN-7006GS_driver_linux_v1027_20071221.zip the linux driver is here DaveEngland
<ubuntunewb> hello there!
<DaveEngland> bazhang thnx!!!!
<DaveEngland> i`ll go try it^^
<bazhang> np
<ubuntunewb> anyone here that could help me with some steam issues?
<IdleOne> !ask | ubuntunewb
<ubotu> ubuntunewb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntunewb> okay xD
<chana> Trashlord, I am currently using the ubuntu install, and I am at the guided partition, and it only sees the whole 200gb volume. if I continue, will that format everything on that drive?
<Trashlord> no, you should have at least 2 options there
<Trashlord> one, is to use the entire drive
<Trashlord> and the other one is to create a partition, and install ubuntu on that
<IdleOne> chana, you should have the option to let it partiton the drive for you. read carefully and follow instructions
<ubuntunewb> installed steam via wine, everything works finde, log in, steam software itself, i downloaded teamfortress2, it will launch till the startup screen, then just close and return to the desktop, all i see then is my desktop with a resolution like 100 x 100
<IdleOne> ubuntunewb, wine issues better server in #winehq
<IdleOne> server=served
<Cew27> hi all just baught an intel wireless card it is in the restricted driver but i cant connect to my wireless or see any for that matter
<ubuntunewb> IdleOne: okay!
<chana> my only 2 options are guided, use entire disk/ scs13 (0,0,0) 200gb or manual
<IdleOne> click on manual what options does it give you?
<hw00djohn> hey, i just installed LMMS thru Synaptic and i can't find it anywhere on my comp now...any suggestions?
<bazhang> Cew27: which intel card
<IdleOne> hw00djohn, in terminal type lmms
<Cew27> bazhang:  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<dgjones> chana, if you select manual, you should be able to select the partition that you created to mount as "/", did you also create a swap partition as well?
<chana> Idle1, it shows my 3 partitions
<bazhang> Cew27: are you at that computer now or can you access it easily?
<hw00djohn> idleone what if i got lmms-common?  type lmms-common?
<Cew27> bazhang: im on it on etherne
<IdleOne> hw00djohn, give it a shot
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: try lm<tab> and see if it autocompletes
<bertvdp> hi, is packages.ubuntu.com down or something cause nor getlibs nor I can reach the site :S
<bazhang> Cew27: onboard or card?
<IdleOne> chana, Trashlord might be better at guiding you through the manual install
<chana> k
<eth01> hmm.
<IdleOne> or dgjones perhaps
<Cew27> bazhang: mini pci i just baught it to replace my atheros that didnt work
<hw00djohn> it just puts in lm- and then a box
<Trashlord> Well, I am pretty novice as far as linux goes
<chana> In manual, I show the 3 partitions
<eth01> packages has packet loss
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: hit tab again
<bertvdp> eth01 how do you mean ?
<hw00djohn> im just installing thru terminal
<hw00djohn> lol
<bazhang> Cew27: does iwconfig in the terminal show anything
<chana> I have 1 partition created for ubuntu
<SleepingSloth> jrib, i've gotten dchroot working
<SleepingSloth> jrib, thanks for the pointers
<bazhang> bertvdp: site is very slow loading so far...
<eth01> bertvdp, packages.* has packet loss, packets are being lost whilst they're being routed? :/
<Trashlord> ok, what are the other 2 partitions for?
<eth01> can't really put it much simpler.
<hw00djohn> if i decide i want to stop an installation thru terminal, how do i do that?
<eth01> try later!
<Cew27> bazhang: lo no wireless extentions and eth1 no wireless extentions
<Trashlord> windows, and?
<bertvdp> eth01, damn, is this going to take long ?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: i recommend you let it continue and then uninstall whatever you wanted to undo
<hw00djohn> okay. lol
<Trashlord> one more thing, chana, you said windows doesn't show the other partition you've created, have you formatted that partition?
<bazhang> Cew27: did the card come with a cd with the linux drivers? not sure if the restricted manager will have that card supported (ie they are the same drivers as the onboard 3945)
<eth01> bertvdp, i've no idea.
<chana> Trashlord, 1 is for Vista, 1 for Vista bu, and 1 for ubuntu
<Trashlord> Because windows won't show it if it's not formatted into FAT32 or NTFS
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: you thought you already had it installed
<eth01> bertvdp, whos your ISP?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: *i thought
<Cew27> no i got it off ebay my mum has the same card and its fine
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week is going on, join #ubuntu-classroom
<bertvdp> eth01, fulladsl a small company in Belgium who provide lines for teachers and students, they're part of belgacom nog I think
<bazhang> Cew27: that is probably the single best supported card in all of linux (ubuntu included)
<Trashlord> chana, do you have Vista and Vista bu already installed?
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys i thought i did, but it's not showing up...this install thru terminal is going to take about an hour, but i wont be in class for that long...that's why I want to cancel it
<eth01> Cew27, heh.
<chana> yes
<bazhang> Cew27: I have the same card and it works great in my thinkpad
<Worrum> is there anywhere a list available of video cards that work out of the box with the current ubuntu releases (3d-support, and all that)
<Worrum> questionmark
<Trashlord> ok, then you should be able to distinguish them from the other unused partition, in the ubuntu installer
<bazhang> Cew27: when you booted up was it in the slot or did you add it later?
<eth01> bertvdp, do this, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get package
<Tokayla> im using lvm on ubuntu .. but its not autoloading dm-mod
<Cew27> bazhang: hmm well it aint working, i have a wireless button on my laptop that turns it on but it dont work in linux
<Tokayla> so i have to manualy modprobe dm-mod each booth
<Tokayla> any way around this?
<prince_jammys> !hardware | Worrum: this might help:
<ubotu> Worrum: this might help:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<eth01> Cew27, hardware issues? :/
<Cew27> i shut down, installed it then booted
<chana> I see them only when I select manual, and not guided
<bertvdp> eth01, I don't have any problems getting packages installed, it's the packages.ubuntu.com site who isn't working and I need it to get some 32bit libs for me 64bit system
<Cew27> eth01: yeh with brand new wireless card
<bazhang> Cew27: okay; well it can be made to work if you care to go through with it
<hw00djohn> so, prince_jammys is it possible to cancel it, since i wont be in class for long enough for it to install?
<Cew27> bazhang: i am ...
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: is it downloading or installing?
<Trashlord> ok, can you tell them apart though?
<eth01> bertvdp, like i said, wait.
<eth01> Cew27, oh dear.
<bazhang> bertvdp: the site did not load for me either
<chana> Yes, only when in manual.
<bertvdp> eth01, okey, thank you for your help
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys appears to be downloading, is there a way to verify that?
<Cew27> eth01: yeh
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: mmm the only i way i know is with  ctrl C
<bertvdp> too bad I can't do anything about it...
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys that worked, thanks
<Trashlord> I've never done manual install, so tell me what, besides the partitions, what other options do you get there?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: np
<Cew27> bazhang: so do you know how i can get it working
<hw00djohn> does anyone know if there is any conflict with Compiz Fusion and WINE?
<bazhang> Cew27: does lspci show the card?
<Cew27> bazhang: yes  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<patrick_> halp! installed steam via wine. steam is working fine, but after i launched a game e.g. tf2, it will show that startup vid, then just close it and return to desktop. somebody already told me to use the restriceted ati drivers, but i had to deactivate them again since it screwed up my resolution completely, my whole screen was streched vertically... so what can i do?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: there shouldn't be, though running both seems a bit taxing
<erUSUL> hw00djohn: no in latest versions (there were some verswions that didn't drw the app window)
<bazhang> Cew27: great news! now to get it responding, ahh just a moment
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: erUSUL: if it is taxing, would simply setting my appearance settings lower help it?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: yes
<chana> Trashlord: Edit Partition,Del Partition, Undo Change. If I edit, I can edit mount points. The default points are /media/sda1, 2, and 3.
<anderswc> can anyone tell me how to allow shell access to my server?
<Cew27> bazhang: yey
<erUSUL> anderswc: remotely?
<erUSUL> !ssh | anderswc
<ubotu> anderswc: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys thank you so much for all your help over these past few days...i'm still researching for myself and eventually i hope to help others as well
<Trashlord> choose the partition you made for ubuntu, and click Edit Partition
<DaveEngland> bazhang: the driver doesnt work :( fist of all, id doesnt work with the ./makdedrv! then i tryed to add by hands intomod, but then ifconfig wlan0 up doesnt work :S
<Trashlord> if there's a format option, format that partition
<chana> Trashlord:ok
<Cew27> DaveEngland: did you ever play xbox 360 online
<mikke> Hello. I have a problem with my DHCP server. Can I config my DHCP3 to only share IP to one specific MAC?
<DaveEngland> Cew27 no
<Trashlord> chana, once the partition is formatted, you should be able to see it in the Guided Installation
<patrick_> halp! installed steam via wine. steam is working fine, but after i launched a game e.g. tf2, it will show that startup vid, then just close it and return to desktop. somebody already told me to use the restriceted ati drivers, but i had to deactivate them again since it screwed up my resolution completely, my whole screen was streched vertically... so what can i do?
<chana> In edit, I can olny change ntfs/fat32 or the mount point from /media/sda2 to /dos or /windows
<sipior> mikke: yep
<Trashlord> format it into NTFS
<Trashlord> that'll do for now
<Trashlord> in the guided installation, the ext3 filesystem and the swap partitions will be created
<sipior> mikke: man dhcpd.conf should show a number of examples
<IdleOne> I tried installing Ubuntu via WUBI if I delete the folder it created will that remove or should I use the installer in Add/Remove in windows?
<PriceChild> IdleOne, use the uninstaller
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<IdleOne> PriceChild, and that will completly remove ubuntu?
<PriceChild> IdleOne, i assume so
<IdleOne> PriceChild, ok lets find out :)
<lori> what plugin/player do i need to play apple quicktime trailers?
<rxsa> #ubuntu-de
<amenado> anderswc-> a user has to have an entry in /etc/passwd
<LilCrazy> ehi sono tornato
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kallepersson> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy. What package should you install to be able to configure how QT apps look?
<anderswc> anenado, ok
<kallepersson> Right now for instance Scribus looks very weird.
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, how can I run a program installed by autopackage?
<erUSUL> kallepersson: qt[3,4]-config
<kallepersson> thx!
<IdleOne> PriceChild, good assumption
<sweeze> bug question:  a bug was fixed in gutsy, but seems to have reappeared in hardy, do i re open the old bug, or file a new one?
<kallepersson> hmm, erUSUL it was qt3-qtconfig but thanks anyway. your answer guided me :)
<Cew27> bazhang: you still there
<horus_> Bonjour !
<DaveEngland> bazhang are you here?
<lori> what plugin/player do i need to play apple quicktime trailers?
<horus_> xine ?
<Pici> lori: VLC plays them quite nicely for me.
<eth01> hmmm?
<eth01> get back on topic.
<bazhang> cew27 DaveEngland sorry had to step a way for a few;
<IdleOne> !hardware > IdleOne
<Cew27> bazhang: oh ok is it possible to get this card working
<bazhang> DaveEngland: what commands were you using to insert that module
<Trashlord> IdleOne, it's !hardware | IdleOne
<Trashlord> :P
<DaveEngland> bazhang: insmod ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.ko
<claudio_>  hi
<Pici> Trashlord: Its either. > sends it as a private message.
<IdleOne> Trashlord, to send it via private message use >
<bazhang> cew27 does the restricted manager show a listing for it?
<Trashlord> ah, didn't know that, alright then
<IdleOne> :)
<claudio_> can you tell me the name of the library to play mp3?
<Trashlord> ;p
<IdleOne> !mp3 | claudio_
<ubotu> claudio_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> install ubuntu-restricted-extras claudio_
<erUSUL> kallepersson: both qt3- and qt4- config exist so i gave the correct answer (you now bash will have installed both)
<Cew27> bazhang: yes its enables in restricted driver manager
<bazhang> Cew27: and what does ifconfig in the terminal return?
<kallepersson> erUSUL: no, the right name is qt[3,4]-qtconfig not qt[3,4]-config as you told me
<bazhang> Cew27: I am concerned that the card may be recognized as eth1 or some such and not wlan0
<kallepersson> i seem only to be able to choose between a few, bad looking themes. do you know how to get themes like klearlooks and stuff into that config?
<aoupi> I'm looking for the name of a web browser, it's pretty new, it begins with k, it has a pretty long weird name, and I think it uses webkit(but that's just maybe)
<Cew27> bazhang: it shows eth1 and local loopback eth one is the ethernet i am using now
<kallepersson> aoupi: konqueror
<DaveEngland> aoupi konqueror
<patogen> anyone else having problems with sourceforge?
<bazhang> kazakaheasse or something like that aoupi ;]
<aoupi> bazhang: yea!
<patogen> I can't get it to download a file from it ...
<aoupi> something weird like that
<erUSUL> kallepersson: fair enough we all make typos but some people are just too pedantic i guess
<DaveEngland> bazhang: were those commands correct?
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazehakase
<kallepersson> erUSUL: as I said I really _was_ thankful for your help! Without that it would have taken more time to find it, so thanks.
<bazhang> aoupi: see above ;]
<aoupi> bazhang: thanks! :)
<bazhang> np
<kallepersson> just wanted to tell you my discovery, nothing else.
<kallepersson> +of
<cybic> tell us
<Cew27> bazhang: ?
<cybic> kallepersson: ?
<bazhang> Cew27: I am having trouble here because this card just works for me--the only card I have ever had that did that--just a moment
<kallepersson> nothing, cybic
<Cew27> bazhang: thanks i would run a live cd and see it worked then but i cant my cd drive is knackered
<bazhang> DaveEngland: no, that should be the right command; did you modprobe to see if it loaded properly?
<DaveEngland> bazhang: how should i type the modprobe? modprobe <what> ?
<ill13> Ïðèâåò âñåì. Òóò ðóñêîãîâîðÿùèå åñòü?
<Tokayla> my /etc/modules is empty.. any idea how i can find what should be in there?
<chana>  Trashlord: Thanks for your help and time. I needed to add another partion (one root, one swap) Then continue on with the install. I just wanted to be really careful about not corrupting my other partions, especially on this machine. Thanks again for your help.
<erUSUL> Tokayla: there is no need to be anything there unless specifically needed
<erUSUL> Tokayla: is to load modules at startup that for ereason do not load automatically
<kallepersson> erUSUL: are we OK? no hard feelings? :-)
<Trashlord> You're welcome, chana
<Indiadev_Techie> Hi Everyone :-) !!!
<Tokayla> i accidently overwrote my modules file
<erUSUL> kallepersson: no; sorry if i sounded too rude english is not my primary language (not even the second one)
<bazhang> Cew27: did you cat /etc/network/interfaces and see it it shows up there? my other concern is that if this is after you installed that the iwlwifi did not make it in
<killa_berckie> hi india
<Indiadev_Techie> killa_berckie: Hi...
<PriceChild> !away > Borre`Eat
<Tokayla> is there any way of listing loded modules?
<PriceChild> Tokayla, lsmod I think
<erUSUL> Tokayla: lsmod
<Cew27> bazhang: no how do i do the cat thing
<bazhang> DaveEngland: the modprobe would be the module name you listed
<Tokayla> how do i tell which ones should be in modules?
<prince_jammys> Cew27: cat filename
<DarkSpirit221> How do I run an Autopackage installed app? It is not in the menu...
<bazhang> Cew27: just as I posted ;]
<Cew27> bazhang: # The loopback network interface -auto lo-iface lo inet loopback
<Cew27> bazhang:  the hyphens represent new lines
<TitoN> hmm i have a problem with my xubuntu that it freezes when it feels like it after using it for a bit
<Trashlord> Does anyone here mess with sound cards and drivers on ubuntu?
<TitoN> it freezes completely and i cant type or move the mouse.....no activity what so ever
<bazhang> Cew27: then it does not show up there, much as I suspected ;[
<Cew27> bazhang: whar does that mean
<cruisemaniac> hello people, i run feisty and i'm having a problem with apache, php and mysql. they're installed but http://localhost doesnt return a page :(
<cruisemaniac> would someone be able to help me out with this??? troubleshoot an AMP installation???
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: try   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<cruisemaniac> @prince_jammys what am i supposed to get in response to that command??? coz it just returns back to the commandline without a response
<TitoN> see it froze again grrr
<TitoN> anyone able to help me with this freezing problem that would be extremly appreciated
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: mmm.  should say  "starting apache" or "it's already running"
<kallepersson> cruisemaniac: it's supposed to say restarting service Apache 2 or similiar
<kallepersson> cruisemaniac: do a restart instead of start
<bazhang> Cew27: just a moment; browsing the forums...
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys, kallepersson nothing like that... i key in the command and it blindly returns
<kallepersson> and localhost doesn't work?
<Cew27> bazhang: i posted a thread but nonone replyied
<Tokayla> cruisemaniac, do "ps aux | grep apache"
<cruisemaniac> kallepersson: no! unable to connect error on firefox
<Tokayla> that should show if apache is running
<cruisemaniac> Tokayla just a sec... will check and let you know
<titon_> hmm i dunno what is going on
<cruisemaniac> Tokayla yes apache is running...>>>1000      6499  0.0  0.1   2884   732 pts/0    R+   22:38   0:00 grep apache
<mattl> is this the right channel for Ubuntu-PPC?
<Tokayla> is there nothing else?
<Tokayla> like www-data
<cruisemaniac> Tokayla: no nothing else
<Tokayla> then its not running
<TitoN> which file contains the error log
<Tokayla> that line is you looking at the processes :P
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: the apache you see tehre is just the "grep apache" thing you entered ;)
<cruisemaniac> Tokayla: there's a separate entry for www-data
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: right! ;-)
<Tokayla> www-data  3898  0.0  1.4  38212  6440 ?        S    Feb17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Tokayla> like that?
<kwajstabo> i would like to install "pcb". ./configure shows "configure: error: Cannot find gtk+ >= 2.4.0, install it". What should i install then, synpatic package manager shows a lot of gtk+ files?
<cruisemaniac> Tokayla nope
<cruisemaniac> nothing like that
<shishirm1> how to install kde 4 on feisty
<Tokayla> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tokayla> or something similar
<takatski> hey im having trouble installing gstream's ugly plugins
<erUSUL> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bazhang> Cew27: what does dmesg | grep 3945 return? best to describe briefly instead of pasting here ;]
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: type "which apache2"
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: /usr/sbin/apache2
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: ok just checkin
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: with sudo
<Cew27> detected the card and radio frequency kill switch is on
<prince_jammys> he did, says no result
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: doesnt say anything... even with sudo
<aoupi> prince_jammys: ah, missed that
<Cew27> bazhang: detected the card and radio frequency kill switch is on
<TitoN> anyone able to help me with my problem with my xubuntu keeps freezing
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: anything in the logs?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: where do i check for logs???
<takatski> im getting a msg that says        --> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly:
<takatski>  Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<takatski>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: /var/log/apache2
<bazhang> Cew27: this is 32bit gutsy correct?
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: do you know how to use tail?
<Cew27> bazhang: indeed
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: try "grep localhost /etc/apache2/*"
<Lartza_> what is the best ubuntu media player? rhythmbox doesn't play video and vlc doesn't support iPod
<adelie42> is there a way to tell apt-get to install all suggested packages?
<phoenix24> Which script/program runs when I click on the Poweroff button in the Gnome-Panel ?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: the error log and access log are empty
<phoenix24> Which script/program runs when I click on the Poweroff button in the Gnome-Panel ?
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: :(
<hawkeye> Ich kann unter Gnome den Rechner nicht per Button runterfahren.
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: sudo apache2ctl start
<Lartza_> phoenix24 | !repeat
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: hopefully that'll give you some output
<hawkeye> Das erscheint nur Hibernate und Suspend. Unter KDE geht es aber ohne PRobleme.
<aoupi> !de | hawkeye
<ubotu> hawkeye: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lartza_> what is the best ubuntu media player? rhythmbox doesn't play video and vlc doesn't support iPod
<AndrewB> hawkeye: detuch hilfe ins #ubuntu-de bitte
<hawkeye> Was muss ich da ändern?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<bazhang> Cew27: and iwlist scan returns what?
<Cew27> Lartza_: use vkc fir video and amarok for music
<hawkeye> try amarok. ipod-Support!
<prince_jammys> hawkeye: /join #ubuntu-de
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: there you go :)
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: grep localhost /etc/apache2/* returns blank
<Lartza_> but amarok doesnt play video
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: what do i do now???
<takatski> ?
<Cew27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: you edit your apache2.conf of course
<phoenix24> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lartza_> i would like to have an all in one solution like iTunes in windows and mac
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: you'll probably see what's wrong, just scroll down and look around line 189
<Lartza_> but no need of ipod sync, just playing from it
<Cew27> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56863/
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: hold on... will get back in a min...
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: "sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" or whatever editor you prefer
<hawkeye> no idea. What about kaffeine ? is there ipod-Support?
<Lartza_> i don't know, i'll check
<Lartza_> but does it need some kde libraries
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: it seems to be configured wrong. i have a file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf.  the entire contents of my file is the line "ServerName localhost", followed by a blank line.  but you should check a howto, unless aoupi knows
<aoupi> my httpd.conf is empty ;)
<bazhang> lshw -C network how about that Cew27
<prince_jammys> oh
<prince_jammys> beats me sorry :)
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys, aoupi: i dont have a file /etc/apache2/ httpd.conf
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: did you check line 189? it's probably some include thing you can comment out
<Cew27> do you want me to pastebin this text ?
<Lartza_> no ipod support in kaffeine
<bazhang> yes Cew27
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: the line 189 is thus: Include /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<PixelTricks> any netflix users here ?
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: yea, either you comment it out with a # or sudo touch /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<hawkeye> maybe. no problem at gnome, just aptitude install kaffeien. but im not sure about ipod-support. look@ http://kaffeine.kde.org/
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: but you understand why it doesn't start now?
<Cew27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hawkeye> sorry, no more ideas
<hawkeye> xmms ?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: the file doesnt exist... and i guess its mandatory
<hawkeye> itunes by wine ?
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: yup, can't include something that doesn't exist
<Cew27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56864/
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod for iPod with amarok and gtkpod
<DaveEngland> bazhang: i have tryed with modprobe and seen, that the mods arent installed:S how can i inset a mod?
<Cew27> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56864/
<Lartza_> hawkeye: iTunes with wine in 800mhz CPU...
<eth01> itunes does work with wine.
<geokok> Hi all. I have a .srt file with greek subs. The problem is that while on windows i can read it on ubuntu i get strange symbols instead of greek letters. any clues\?
<hawkeye> ...
<aoupi> geokok: what video player?
<hawkeye> why r u looking for full multimdeia-suuport with 800MHz support ?
<geokok> aoupi totem
<aoupi> geokok: you probably have to set the character encoding in the preferences
<eth01> but it runs better on crossover.
<eth01> ;)
<bazhang> Cew27: does lshw -C network return only that?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu on an LG laptop, model LE50, radeon xpress200 chipset.. When I boot the laptop, I do not see the kubuntu startup screen with the kubuntu logo, instead the screen stays blank until the login screen.. Also, booting takes some 1 minute 45 seconds, which seems very much.. Anybody has an idea how I can fix and improve this? I already asked on the kubuntu channel but nobody knew there, and since ubuntu is pretty much the same,
<phoenixz> I hope somebody here might know
<jc_denton> hello
<Cew27> bazhang: yeh
<Lartza_> hawkeye: whats worng with the CPU
<geokok> aoupi the letters don' t show up correctly even in gedit!
<prince_jammys> phoenixz: hold for link
<takatski> Hey, i need some help with gstream's ugly plugins can anyone lend me a hand
<Cew27> oh ait
<Abhishek> hello, I had a problem while logging into my GNOME session. it lasts for only 10 seconds and then it quits
<aoupi> geokok: yea, but did you try changing the character encoding in totem?
<phoenixz> prince_jammys> sorry?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi, prince_jammys what do i do now??? i did do the touch...
<cruisemaniac> and it still wont run
<prince_jammys> phoenixz: i'll give you a link
<Indiadev_Techie>  Abhishek: Hi Abhishek...
<Abhishek> hi Indiadev_Techie
<prince_jammys> phoenixz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: what does sudo apache2ctl start say now?
<Cew27> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56866/
<Indiadev_Techie> Abhishek: new to ubuntu ???
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: nothing!
<prince_jammys> phoenixz: looks like thats your problem
<Abhishek> Indiadev:kinda
<Abhishek> using it for a 3/4 months now
<geokok> aoupi ...cant find that option in totem
<Abhishek> it was all running good, then this happened
<barton> I am looking for documentation on using Wine with a native Windows partition.
<Indiadev_Techie> Abhishek: gr8 yaar...
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: ps aux | grep apache still doesn't return anything but the grep?
<Lartza_> well how i can play wmv files?
<PixelTricks> Has anyone done a Maya install on Ubuntu ?
<arvind> hi
<bazhang> Cew27: well scanning the forums seems to return that if that card is not working, and the hardware kill switch is off, then it should work with the restricted drivers--that lshw command seems to be 'lshw' only with no arguments
<aoupi> geokok: look harder ;)
<takatski> hello?
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: try restarting the server with the init.d command
<Indiadev_Techie> PixelTricks: is ther a linux version of maya ???
<Lartza_> well how i can play wmv files?
<arvind> hey does ne one know who is the contibutor for AMD  side
<TurtleOfDoom> !hi | takatski
<ubotu> takatski: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aoupi> geokok: Edit -> Preferences  -> General -> Encoding
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: now it lists a lot of lines with www-data stuff
<phoenixz> prince_jammys> thanks, I'll take a look!
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: hooray
<DaveEngland> what is the command, to add a module with modprobe ??
<takatski> lol thanks
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: awesome! localhost opened up... thanks
<arvind> hey does ne one know who is the contibutor for AMD  side????
<PixelTricks> Indiadev_Techie - yes a native one, but its rpm, works great in redhat, but I can't get it to install in Ubuntu correctly
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: and it shows up with lsof -i :80?
<prince_jammys> phoenixz: i think thats exactly what you need
 * jc_denton has a prob: i tried to format an usb-stick (fat16) with qtparted and it seems crashed
<takatski> im having some restricted plugin problems
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: great! (no need for lsof)
<geokok> aoupi all i can find is subtitles--> none/auto/text0 which makes no difference. my guess is i am missing some fonts here
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: lsof shows the open connections now...
<hub_> test
<danand_> DaveEngland - just sudo modprobe module_name
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: and you did   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<jc_denton> how do i find out if there is writing access to my usb stick
<aoupi> geokok: in totems preferences?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: next question / problem.... when i open a php file in the browser, it asks me to download it
<Cew27> bazhang: ok so what now
<danand_> hub_ - we see you :)
<hub_> ok :)
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: apache2 issue resolved... the server is working now...
<aoupi> geokok: I have Text Subtitles in the general tab
<Indiadev_Techie> PixelTricks: i am a animator...was lukin for Maya's Linux version...Thanx bro... but can u gimme the linux version link...
<phoenix24> how can I generate a gpgkey ?
<arvind> hi hub
<hub_> hi
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: your php has to go in /var/www for it to be parsed and executed on your end
<arvind> well does ne one here knw the site for ubuntu.in??
<PixelTricks> http://download.autodesk.com/us/maya/qualcharts/Maya_Linux_2008.html -says ubuntu qualified, but I can't get to install
<arvind> i mean indian ubuntu
<PixelTricks> err compatible
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: you need to install php, and enable it in your apache conf
<geokok> aoupi i found it thanks a million!!!! but could u suggest a way to read them correctly in gedit as well?
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: the phpfile is inside the /var/www folder. name: test.php, content <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Indiadev_Techie>  arvind: ubuntu.in >> does it really exists..???
<hub_> i have a problem some time, on the boot its calls like > bttv Err ?
<phoenix24> arvind: www.ubuntu.in
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: can u walk me thru this??? php is installed... php5
<Abhishek> hello, can someone help?
<bazhang> Cew27: the hardware kill switch is set to on or off? lshw seems also to be returning nothing for your hardware--just try it without any thing lshw and see if the card shows up there
<Abhishek> GNOME crases after 10 seconds
<TurtleOfDoom> phoenix24: http://www.madboa.com/geek/gpg-quickstart/ that was the first hit on google
<arvind> well tats wat am askin a site related to ubuntu development in india
<aoupi> geokok: sorry, don't know about gedit :)
<Cew27> bazhang: the switch is on
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: sure sure, but you can easily google it
<hub_> Haves the latest Driver Problehms or Bugs ?
<hub_> ati
<geokok> aoupi that's cool man thanks anyway
<bazhang> Cew27: and does lshw show the card at all? no need to paste just tell me ;]
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: hint: a2enmod
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: how do i enable php in apache?
<arvind> indiadev::::: well tats wat am askin a site related to ubuntu development in india
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: man a2enmod :)
<fous> how do i disable cd source ?
<Indiadev_Techie>  Abhishek: go do a fresh install...:P
<phoenixz> How can I see what resolution and color depth X is using at the moment?
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: oh..i see..
<fous> how do i install x
<bazhang> fous open synaptic and disable it in the repos list
<arvind> do u knw it??
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: thanks for the heads up!
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: wanna b part of ubuntu development..
<fous> threw command line
<danand_> fous - comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that starts with cdrom - just put a # in front of it
<arvind> yeah kinda
<TurtleOfDoom> fous: do you want gnome or kde also?
<Cew27> bazhang: yes
<fous> gnome
<Indiadev_Techie>  arvind: wht ??
<arvind> but wanna ask them something too
<hw00djohn> okay, i installed LMMS, set it up thru terminal, now i can only open it thru terminal...is there anyway to get a button in my applications menu?
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: sudo a2enmod php5   and restart apache
<arvind> indiadev:::i want to be a part of development
<Indiadev_Techie>  PixelTricks: i am a animator...was lukin for Maya's Linux version...Thanx bro... but can u gimme the linux version link...
<fous> I love your name turtleof doom
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: wht ???
<fous> sorry i spelled it wrong
<barton> I have a Wine question.
<fous> im sick and my typing is a little offf
<danand_> fous - you'll need to run sudo apt-get update after commenting out that line to disable cdrom source
<TurtleOfDoom> fous: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fous> ok
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: k...ths gr8...
<bazhang> Cew27: and your ethernet is eth1? that is really odd as well--should be eth0
<arvind> indiadev::would u jus tell the site...
<fous> its that easy wow
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: ya that is http://www.ubuntu.in
<cruisemaniac> aoupi, prince_jammys  i did the a2enmod and restarting apache, but it still asks me to download the php file... doesnt parse :(
<TurtleOfDoom> fous: the first one just updates the list, all you have to do is install ubuntu-desktop
<Mossop> I'm running ubuntu in vmware fusion and the network manager seems to think the network is offline and as such some app's refuse to try to connect to the network. In fact it is online and I can ping things just fine. How do I correct this?
<fous> ok
<takatski> Actually i just resolved my problem, but now im having trouble with my sound
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: installed the php apache module?
<takatski> its very muffled
<arvind> no tats nt the proper site
<sneedly> hello all
<shishirm1> Indiadev_Techie: there is no such site
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: yes
<fous> well in going to do apt-get upgrade
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-719e91558dc00ee13c4549ae03444e7594a3d10b
<fous> as well
<arvind> shishirml:::do u knw the site??
<PixelTricks> Indiadev_Techie: Maya includes the linux version in the package, but its rpm only and I can't get it to work with anything but redgat
<shishirm1> arvind: nope even i am looking for i
<shishirm1> it*
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: shishirml: sorry its arvind: >>> in.org/wiki/Main_Page
<sneedly> is there a dirrence between setting up a static ip with ubuntu vs windows
<danand_> fous - make sure you run sudo apt-get update before you upgrade
<arvind> use alien Pixel
<fous> u no about that pakg pptd something like that for vpn
<ethan961> same, on iPhone so typing is just a little off...... :P
<Indiadev_Techie> http://www.ubuntu-in.org
<fous> i did
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: no error in error.log?
<Cew27> bazhang: how do i tell the ethernet is eth 1
<shishirm1> arvind: you wanna be a dev there?
<arvind> thanks indiadv
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: shishirml: sorry its arvind: check this out >>> http://www.ubuntu-in.org
<arvind> well i want to be but on AMD side
<TurtleOfDoom> Cew27: as opposed to?
<hw00djohn> can someone tell me how to get a button for LMMS in my applications menu?
<Led_Zeppelin> hi all, how can I check what shares are avaliable on my Samba server?
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: are you now able to run it from command line?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: nope
<arvind> r u a developer shishir??
<fous> what is the alternative to openvpn?
<hw00djohn> prince_jammys: yes
<bazhang> Cew27: I have to go away for a bit; will be back in a while--likely the other fine folks can help you while I am away
<Indiadev_Techie> arvind: go checkout this channel to >>> #ubuntu-in
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: make sure libapache2-mod-php5 is installed, and check that php5 is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<danand_> Led_Zeppelin - the command smbstatus might help you out
<patrick_> halp! installed steam via wine. steam is working fine, but after i launched a game e.g. tf2, it will show that startup vid, then just close it and return to desktop. somebody already told me to use the restriceted ati drivers, but i had to deactivate them again since it screwed up my resolution completely, my whole screen was streched vertically... so what can i do?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: installed
<Led_Zeppelin> danand_, yep, thanks
<fous> and for samba how do i config that
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: and php5 stuff is in mods-enabled?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: php5.load and php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<arvind> no one on tat IRC indiadev
<squarebracket> patrick_: was the resolution just set wrong?
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: then I don't know, try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart again
<Abhishek> Hi guys, i was getting that logged out under 10 seconds error - don't know what to do - i'm using another instance of ubuntu on the same machine and hence have access to all the error files that you guys might need to look at. - don't know where to look though.
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: go to system->preferences->main menu and create a menu entry there.  click on an icon to select an icon .. in "command" type whatever command you ran to start it from command-line
<danand_> Led_Zeppelin - the command smbstatus tells you which mahines etc are attached to where. smbtree will browse a network similar to network neighbourhood in windows
<Cew27> bazhang: ok
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: tried that... still not working :(
<prince_jammys> hw00djohn: *click on the icon to select an icon
<jay-oh-en> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: did you check the stuff in the link?
 * genius will pay $ (paypal) for help. I need to enable external monitor on NV7400Go. Please go private.
<Led_Zeppelin> danand_, just run smbstatus? thats all
<takatski> Can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<TrapperDave> I have a load of rules which file new e-mail messages in different folders in Evolution. Is there anyway I can still get a notification when I receive a new email no matter what folder it is in?
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: everything is right according to the link... just that its not working... :(
<Cew27> genius: i can try
<squarebracket> genius: try the restricted driver
<prince_jammys> echo $(paypal) ...  nothing shows up
<danand_> Led_Zeppelin - yeh - try it to see if its what your after
<Led_Zeppelin> danand_, i get nothing back
<Led_Zeppelin> :-(
<fous> i have a question with vnc do I add the server on the box I want to control?
<pranith>  hello, which channel do i join for the developer week irc's?
<danand_> Led_Zeppelin - are you trying to connect to a smb server? or see what shares are available
<Led_Zeppelin> danand_, basically I am trying to connect to my NAS device. Its ip is 192.168.1.2. I can connect to it using the GUI, but I want a CLI
<mrsno> pranith #ubuntu-classroom
<Led_Zeppelin> danand_, yes
<pranith> mrsno, thank you
<mrsno> np
<DaveEngland> bazhang: why cant i add those modules? it doesnt work with insmod <- it gives an error: -l not alowed
<DaveEngland> :S
<mrsno> fyi pranith https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0802
<Led_Zeppelin> smbclient -L 192.168.1.2
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: anything else that could solve this issue???
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: anything else u think might be done???
<danand_> Led_Zeppelin - have you tried ssh?
<pranith> mrsno, thanks again :)
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: no, i'm stuck
<Led_Zeppelin> danand_, lol. nmap does not show ssh running. Just smb
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: can't think of anything
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: refresh the page? :)
<PixelTricks> arvind - I tried , it doesn't work with maya install
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: ah yes, refresh might actualy help, browser cache can be evil
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: tried across 3 browsers, cleared cache twice...
<arvind> pixel::wats the error
<Led_Zeppelin> danand_, got it working!
<fous> so when I installed gnome desktop do I have to install x as well?
<danand_> Led_Zeppelin - :) ok - some of them devices have ssh servers running. To connect to your share via the command line run smbmount //server_name/share mount_point
<k4m3l0t> C'est bon!
<Desert_Storm> Hey
<aoupi> cruisemaniac: if you download the php file, does it contain the output or the php source?
<TurtleOfDoom> fous: no, gone depends on x
<danand_> Led_Zeppelin - just looked up and got your last - cool :)
<genius> Cew27, Please join #help-genius
<TurtleOfDoom> *gnome
<Led_Zeppelin> :-)
 * TurtleOfDoom is making way too many typos today
<Desert_Storm> If i want to dual boot gentoo and Ubuntu, Ubuntu on prim drive, and gentoo on sec drive, do i need to mess with jumpers?
<cruisemaniac> aoupi: contains the source
<dieanotherday> how do i install alienarena2007-20071011-linux.zip ?
<Xorothal> Desert_storm: no, just configure it in grub
<Desert_Storm> Grub...?
<quaal> dieanotherday, read the README and/or INSTALL
<Xorothal> Desert_storm: are you sure you want to use gentoo?
<Desert_Storm> Dual boot with ubuntu
<Desert_Storm> Some said gentoo is faster
<wild_oscar> could anyone help me make an usb microphone built in a webcam work in sound recorder?
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: tried both libapache2-mod-php4 and libapache2-mod-php5?
<Pici> !grub | Desert_Storm
<ubotu> Desert_Storm: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wild_oscar> and/or test it on another program to see if it is working?
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: aoupi  sorry if i am repeating things you guys have already tried
<TurtleOfDoom> Desert_Storm: I would strongly disagree with the whole "faster" but it's up to you
<patrick_> squarebracket: no i couldnt change it
<patrick_> squarebracket, no matter wich resolution i tried, its ws still streched
<NigelS> TurtleOfDoom: well you know, it's important to have a -O3 ls ;)
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: libapache2-mod-php4 is notthere on the system....
<takatski> can someone help me with my audio problem
<takatski> please
<DaveEngland> does anybody else know, how could i install my digitus wirelles card?
<TurtleOfDoom> NigelS: I prefer it when ls doesn't segfault
<danand_> Desert_Storm - grub will allow you to choose which OS you boot when you first turn the computer on. As for jumpers - if you have a secondary disk attached to the _same_ cable as the first - you need to set the first drive as the master and the second as the slave. else just set to "cable select" on both
<fous> how do i start the desktop
<danand_> fous - startx
<Xorothal> Desert_storm: I'm not trying to be annoying or n00b-bashing, but I would seriously consider switching to an easier distro that gentoo if you don't know what grub is yet
<fous> i have to install xinit
<fous> thats whats it telling me
<TurtleOfDoom> fous: well rebooting *should* do it, so should startx
<NigelS> TurtleOfDoom: pfft, gentooanistas laugh in the face of segfaults
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: what php version do you have installed?
<fous> did that
<fous> hold up let me to an update
<danand_> fous - else try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: php5
<xrestassuredx> i don't think ubuntu is using the proper drivers for my graphics card, can anyone tell me how to check this?
<Cew27> doe anyone know why my wireless card doesnt appear to be switched on
<Xorothal> <xrestassuredx>: WHat graphics card do you have
<phanatic> hi guys
<sneedly> help
<magnetron> !tab | Xorothal
<ubotu> Xorothal: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fous> hold up let me to an update
<jamiejackson> synaptic's search doesn't seem to be very robust. i'd like to search for "ms project", but it doesn't seem to accept phrases. how would i do that?
<fous> ooops its telling me
<phanatic> I started up ubuntu live for the first time and my LCD monitor has 'Not Optimum Mode' 1280x1024 60hz' - what's going on?
<fous> command not found
<Cromag> asd/wi39
<Cromag> gah, sorry..
<phanatic> I plug it into my vista machine and all works perfectly, why can't everything be like vista?
<xrestassuredx> Xorothal: from lspci: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<prince_jammys> cruisemaniac: i don't know. if you have libapache2-mod-php5 supposedly this shouldn't be happening. stuck
<sneedly> how do I set up a static ip address that works
<Xorothal> xrestassuredx: sorry, no idea
<cruisemaniac> prince_jammys: ideally, yes...as you say.... but then... damn!
<fous> start x is not installed
<IdleOne> phanatic, thank the all mighty super beings that everything is not like vista
<danand_> jamiejackson - apt-cache pkgnames | grep project - don't think you'll find Microsoft sofware in there though!!
<cliebow>  sneedly..use network tool..or edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<prince_jammys> i think the best way to get everything to be like vista is to install vista
<danand_> jamiejackson - and good job too :))
<phanatic> idleone: I've not had one problem with it yet :)
<fous> ahaha
<phanatic> so
<fous> whats ur take on vista?
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<IdleOne> phanatic, then continus to use it if it suits you
<jamiejackson> thanks danand_
<phanatic> how can i get my monitor to work when starting ubuntu for the first time?
<danand_> jamiejackson - np
<phanatic> it's not a very good start
<magnetron> !vista > fous   (read message from ubotu)
<fous> o ok
<sneedly> cliebow: is there a write up any where to follow to do this
<IdleOne> !fixres | phanatic
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/how-to/how-to-play-world-of-warcraft-online-for-free/ it works lol
<ubotu> phanatic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phanatic> how can I type anything when nothing comes up on my monitor?
<cliebow>  sneedly..probably..but an example might help?
<jamiejackson> i'm looking for a linux app that will alllow me to view ms project files, that's why i'd like to search package descriptions for "ms project"
<phanatic> it's like saying Press F1 when the keyboard wont be recognised
<ubuntu> Hey, I'm about to install Ubuntu and want to ensure the bootloader goes on /dev/sda's MBR, but the selector only says "(hd0)", how do I know what this refers to?
<TurtleOfDoom> phanatic: control-alt-f2 shoudl give you a working command prompt
<phanatic> dude
<danand_> phanatic - hard time to do that. try using ssh to get into your box with the problems.
<phanatic> i get lines down my screen as if the resolution is too high
<jamiejackson> danand_: is there a way to search descriptions?
<TurtleOfDoom> danand_: he's using the livecd
<Cew27> can anyone help me with my intel wireless card i have the driver but it aint working please
<Xorothal> ubuntu: it's grub notation -- (hd0) is /dev/sda
<phanatic> so, again, vista to the rescue eh? i have to ssh it from my vista machine
<lollo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<phanatic> i'd prefer to let the baby do the walking by itself without any help from any other os
<PriceChild> ubuntu, the 0 in hd0, means the first drive. the a in sda means teh first drive
<ubuntu> Xorothal: are you sure? Ubuntu lists /dev/hdb first in the list
<IdleOne> ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a TTY ctrl-alt-F7 to return to GUI phanatic
<TurtleOfDoom> phanatic: when you get the prompt to boot at the start, you can slect the correct resolution
<Xorothal> ubuntu: Princechild is right
<ryakufox> Does anyone here know anything about ATI video cards, and direct rendering?
<ubuntu> Thanks
<Xorothal> np
<phanatic> ok IdleOne
<danand_> jamiejackson - apt-cache search may help you out ie apt-cache search ssh | grep server should bring up openssh-server
<phanatic> heres my words of what I think it is
<sneedly> cliebow: yeah, I am just getting back into computers after being a windowser for years.  Finally got tired of my machine not working.
<phanatic> the resolution 1280x1024 is too high for ubuntu at present without it installing my nvidia drivers for me
<phanatic> It's just a flashing screen with lines down everywhere saying where my monitor is stating: "Not Optiumum mode"
 * jamiejackson needs to get more familiar with apt-cache
<shipclar>  Okay, doing some testing with WPA2/8021X and machine authentication.  My client is a  linux laptop.  The Wireless administrator has set up the system so that the system needs to do machine authentication to get into the proper role to do user authentication at which point the user gets a secure connection
<shipclar>  Any idea how I would get this to work in Linux.  I already have my machine registered in Active directory
<cliebow> phanatic, cant you ctrl-alt-f2 and get a tty?
<Alex_Logan> My computer really hate Live CD. I've try to use ubuntu 7.10 Live cd and my computer locks up with a black screen
<shipclar> join #wpa_supplicant
<danand_> jamiejackson - man apt-cache and read ... and read .... and read .... :)
<phanatic> hold on clie
<phanatic> it changes something on the monitor but its all gray with black lines going down
<chazco> Does anyone know how to get documents to render as they do under Windows? I'm using Textmaker - which when on a Windows system renders identically to Word - but running the native Linux version results in massive spacing differences when msttcorefonts is installed. If i remove them it gets better, but not perfect.
<ltoro> Hi, can anyone help me: I have to rebuild my Desktop and I'd like save my emails and contact list? Thanks forward.
<xrestassuredx> anyone in here have experience running WoW on wine? it's really the only remaining thing i can't use ubuntu for..
<Alex_Logan> any way around that problem.
<cliebow> sneedly:here is a piece of mine..
<cliebow> iface eth1 inet static
<cliebow> address 10.10.0.9
<cliebow> netmask 255.255.0.0
<cliebow> gateway 10.10.0.1
<cliebow> auto eth1
<FloodBot3> cliebow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TurtleOfDoom> phanatic: reboot and at the boot prompt select the correct resolution
<takatski> I';m having a sound problem can anyone lend a hand?
<phanatic> alright
<phanatic> i'll try that
<phanatic> give me a second
<phanatic> not to mention booting up live ubuntu takes 10 years
<phanatic> :/
<phanatic> do i want to 'Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode" ?
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to rip the flash video from thedailyshow.com in ubuntu? i don't see the video file in /tmp like i do on youtube
<phanatic> F4 - VGA
<ryakufox> Can someone please help me with ATI issues having to do with direct rendering and desktop effects? I use an ATI x1600pro and I can't figure it out x.x
<Raeth> ryakufox: ask away
<lollo> how can i unamonut a volume ? ? ? ?
<Cew27> lollo: right click and unmount
<stercor> Does Ubuntu have a time-out screen saver that requires entering a password to gain access to the screen?
<Cew27> stercor: yes it does
<TurtleOfDoom> lollo: man unmount?
<ryakufox> Raeth: Well, I've just installed ubuntu this morning, actually. Third time, becauseof this issue. I enable the restricted module on my ATI, but it still refuses to allow desktop effects, even after a restart. Though, looking it up before, it tells me to install XGL over XOrg, but as soon as I do that it disables direct rendering so none of my games can run.
<prince_jammys> stercor: System->Preferences->Screen Saver
<prince_jammys> umount
<lollo> uhm yes, i've created a folder in /media and now i wanna delete it
<Raeth> ryakufox: the regular Desktop effects won't work with AMD's proprietary drivers
<lollo> in this folder there were all the files of an iso file
<jay-oh-en> lollo, rm -r /media/folder you want to delete
<Raeth> ryakufox: Xgl is an alternative X server you need to install... do you at least get desktop effects with Xgl?
<lollo> why -r ?
<EO3lfpoFi> Hi ppl
<prince_jammys> lollo: first unmount, then do what jay-oh-en said .. -r because it's a dir
<wild_oscar> could anyone help me make an usb microphone built in a webcam work in sound recorder?
<Xorothal> lollo: recursive
<ryakufox> Raeth: Yes, I do, when I install Xgl, though it disables my direct rendering. Is there a way to get both?
<stercor> prince_jammys: Thanks!  It's really a snap.
<Raeth> ryakufox: I don't think so, due to the nature of Xgl
<deko> Anyone managed to get 7.10 running on a sun blade 2000
<jay-oh-en> prince_jammys, thanks lol i was almost finished typing when you said that too
<wild_oscar> could anyone help me make an usb microphone built in a webcam work in sound recorder?
<TurtleOfDoom> lollo: -r deletes everthing in the folder too
<wild_oscar> it works in skype, but not in sound recorder
<deko> i keep getting no screens found for GDM
<goodhabit> !crypting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> lollo: depending on ownership, sudo may be necessary
<Raeth> ryakufox: If you want to use ATI's fglrx drivers, I think you'll have to forgoe the desktop effects
<Rei-chan> Asterisk from source on Ubuntu 7.10 - termcap support is missing. Has anyone succesfully built asterisk from source?
<Raeth> ryakufox: have you tried the default radeon drivers that Ubuntu uses?
<ryakufox> Raeth: The defaults? Not yet, should I?
<goodhabit> Advice me please applications for mail cryptography.
<brohken> does anyone have enlightenment working with ubnutu?
<lollo> YEAH BABYYYYY DELETED THX
<Raeth> ryakufox: I have a Radeon X850 XT and they run Nexuiz, Blender etc fine, and you get desktop effects
<TurtleOfDoom> well the "proper" way to remove a directory is "rmdir"
<ejer> goodhabit: enigmail
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to embed web stuff (pages, widgets, etc) right on the desktop, ala Active Desktop in Windows 98/2k?
<deko> i am using the sun PGX64 card and the gdm logs shows a error
<ryakufox> Raeth: How would I go about changing. Screen and Graphics, and Just radeon, without the FGLRX?
<goodhabit> ejer, enigmail is for thunderbird, I need gnome-integrated one, like kgpg @ kde.
<Raeth> ryakufox: I'm not sure, try unticking the fglrx drivers in that dialog
<brohken> does anyone have enlightenment working with ubnutu?
<lollo> ok, now ... what's the right string to mount an iso file in a specified folder ?
<ejer> goodhabit: look at docs of mail client you are using... kgpg is a standalone app
<Raeth> Time to restart
<prince_jammys> !iso | lollo
<wild_oscar> or is there a good alternative to sound recorder?
<ubotu> lollo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<deko> i have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376894 to no avail
<Cew27> i need help please please someone help a 18year old girl with a new computer !
<lollo> what does -o mean ?
<deko> and its beginning to drive me nuts.
<ryakufox> Raeth: There's no real checkboxes or such. It's a list. Radeon, fbdev, fglrx, and vesa.
<Cew27> oh well worth a try lol
<prince_jammys> lollo: don't know. do "man mount" to see :)
<WorkingOnWise> Cew27: !ask
<TurtleOfDoom> lollo: man mount
<danand_> brohken - check out www.ebuntu.org/
<genius> Cew27: hello world
<TelnetManta> anyone know a good utility to configure bluetooth on Gutsy??
<WorkingOnWise> is ubotu broke?
<brohken> danand_: thanks but is there an english site?
<ejer> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> no, this is his part time job
<deko> .
<brohken> oh there it is
<releod> How do I remotely renew my DHCP lease?
<releod> (via SSH)
<PriceChild> releod, sudo dhclient
<kwajstabo> i would like to install "pcb". ./configure shows "configure: error: Cannot find gtk+ >= 2.4.0, install it". What should i install then, synpatic package manager shows a lot of gtk+ files?
<ejer> releod: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm getting MCE machine events.  The error messages I'm getting are: bit32 = err cpu0 and bit46 = corrected ecc error.  Are these errors severe enough to bring down a machine occasionally?  I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with the dead nodes in my beowulf cluster...
<TurtleOfDoom> releod: very carefully?
<cadefy> rebooting in safe graphics mode worked :)
<OutlawZ_UTzone> hallo
<cadefy> pitty I dont have a mouse LOL
<danand_> brohken - there are tabs at the top of that site for french, german, english ... just click the tab!
<leeping2008> Or, alternatively, are there channels for hardware support?
<OutlawZ_UTzone> ist auch wer da der deutsch kann?
<cadefy> if I plug in my Logitech into USB will ubuntu automatically pick it up
<ukh> kwajstabo: "sudo apt-get build-dep pcb" maybe helps?
<releod> Thanks PriceChild and ejer - worked
<amidaniel> Does anyone perchance know of an "easy" way to generate MIPS assembly from C code? That is, without rebuilding gcc as a cross-compiler
<danand_> cadefy - logitech what? mouse, keyboard, camera??
<cadefy> Keyboard and mouse
<TurtleOfDoom> ahh mips assembly that brings back fond memories, I still have my massivly overpriced textbook
<cadefy> mouse plugs into the keyboard
<cadefy> vista picks it up
<cadefy> if ubutuntu is superiour it should too shouldnt it?
<Boglizk_> cadefy: Yeah.. it should pick it up
<cadefy> :P
<FP76w51vC> Guys i need some help with getting gdm running on sparc blade 2000 with a pgx64 card
<cadefy> brb then
<ejer> cadefy: try unplugging wait a sec then replug
<cadefy> well at the moment some PS2 keyboard is in there no mouse
<cadefy> ill unplug this kb and mouse to see, brb
<Cew27> I NEED HELP WITH WIRELESS CARD I HAVE THE DRIVER BUT NO LUCK ooops sorry for caps
<ejer> cadefy: type dmesg in terminal after plugging to see errors or success
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: what's the wireless card?
<Solet> how can i find a list of the wifi modules that are available straight off the ubuntu liveCD?
<cadefy> so i uh
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: intel 2945
<cadefy> proved my self wrong
<cadefy> worked instantly
<cadefy> and i said
<cadefy> i guarantee it wont work :P
<FloodBot3> cadefy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jay> hi everyone
<ejer> ;)
<magnetron> amidaniel: so basically you are looking for a free MIPS compiler that's not GCC?
<msk> hi..i have installed VLC media player in ubuntu 7.10 ..but sometimes it just shuts off when i try to select a file..whats the reason for this..
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: sorry its an intel 3945abg
<wsukid> i need help everytime i play urban terror about 10 minutes into it my scree goes from full to partial what do i need to do to fix that?
<LjL> !de | OutlawZ_UTzone
<ubotu> OutlawZ_UTzone: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<amidaniel> magnetron: Yes, well a C compiler that will compile to native MIPS assembly
<prince_jammys> !wifi | Solet:not sure if this is what you want
<ubotu> Solet:not sure if this is what you want: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danand_> Solet - type modprobe -l | grep wireless in a terminal
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: does your card show up both in lspci and iwconfig?
<amidaniel> magnetron: GCC would be fine, but unfortunately in order to get it to work I'd have to rebuild it with MIPS architecture support and a lot of other painstaking work
<TurtleOfDoom> amidaniel: building gcc as a cross compiler might be your best option
<danand_> prince_jammys - do you remember the command for the hardware info from the bot re Solet ??
<msk> hi..i have installed VLC media player in ubuntu 7.10 ..but sometimes it just shuts off when i try to select a file..whats the reason for this..
<deko> anyone able to help me with a GDM startup issue on a sparc blade 2000 using a PGX64 GFX card ?
<amidaniel> TurtleOfDoom: Yeah, I'm afraid of that :)
<TurtleOfDoom> amidaniel: well, it's not really a common request
<amidaniel> True :)
<prince_jammys> danand_: i directed him to wifi , the other is !hardware
<Raeth> For future reference, (hd0) links to hdb, not sda
<TurtleOfDoom> amidaniel: may i ask why you want it?
<ejer> deko: you may find info in /var/log/Xorg.log
<cadefy> ok
<danand_> prince_jammys - k
<cadefy> if I want to use my PS2 mouse
<cadefy> does it require a restart?
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: hold on
<danand_> !hardware | Solet
<ubotu> Solet: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ejer> cadefy: should not
<magnetron> !enter | cadefy
<ubotu> cadefy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: no
<lollo> uhm ... i tried to mount but it says ... impossible to find  /media/DvDiso in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: only lspci
<msk> hi..i have installed VLC media player in ubuntu 7.10 ..but sometimes it just shuts off when i try to select a file..whats the reason for this..
<amidaniel> TurtleOfDoom: Educational purposes. Currently studying the MIPS architecture
<ejer> .join #ubuntubots
<ejer> gah
<TurtleOfDoom> amidaniel: ah
<prince_jammys> lollo: what command did you use to mount it?
<takatski> is there anyway i could get some help wiht my sound please, im new and my sound is very muffled
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: did you download the driver package from dell already?
<cadefy> i knew it
<iwkse> is packages.ubuntu.com dead?
<cadefy> have to restart
<lollo> sudo mount -o /home/lollo/Desktop/Cart/Tell/beginner.000 /media/DvDiso
<wsukid> I'm having a problem with my screen when playing games can anyone help/
<cadefy> DAMN the 10minute livecd wait
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: no it was in restricted
<deko>  i get in my logs (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
<deko> (EE) No devices detected.
<deko> Fatal server error:
<deko> no screens found
<msk> hi..i have installed VLC media player in ubuntu 7.10 ..but sometimes it just shuts off when i try to select a file..whats the reason for this..
<prince_jammys> lollo: missing "loop
<prince_jammys> !iso > lollo
<BdeV> someone dutch who can help with the install of ubuntu ?
<ejer> msk: possibly corrupt file
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: restricted? try http://ftp.us.dell.com/newtork/R164255.exe
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: save that file to a clean directory, and unzip it
<danand_> !nl | BdeV
<ubotu> BdeV: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<cadefy> while in the GUI ubuntu, how can I shut down the system using my keyboard (without the windows logo) ??
<lollo> yeeeee thx ;););)
<BdeV> ubotu: a dankje
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a dankje - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> lollo: good
<ejer> cadefy: ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-del
<danand_> cadefy - sudo shutdown -h now
<cadefy> thanks :)
<cadefy> hehe or that
<cadefy> thanks anyway
<msk> ejer:no..i don't think so...when i restart VLC...it is able to play the file which was the reason for its Crash.
<white_eagle> cadefy: sudo reboot -h now
<white_eagle> works for restarting
<white_eagle> ;)
<Raeth> PriceChild: hd0 refers to what Ubuntu's installer lists first, you might want to remember that
<deko> anyone ... gdm no starting on sun blade 2000 using a pgx64 card
<TurtleOfDoom> amidaniel: http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Toolchains
<white_eagle> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cadefy> ejer was first :P, was easier than spending 2 seconds of my life typing it :P haha
<ejer> msk: try starting it from a command line so you can see errors
<white_eagle> what was gdm deko I forgot
<JakkuDead1> hey guys - absoloute newbie to ubuntu here. i just booted it, all went fine(cept 2 "buffer I/O" errors, oh and i couldnt get my network set up, so im on windows atm), I went to install and it went through the scanning drives, but when it got to the bit where it was supposed to list the partitions nothing was there. I loaded up Gparter, which took forever and eventually said "no drives found". Anyone have any suggestions?
<lollo> uhm there's not a graphic interface ( like daemon for windows ) to mount specified volumes ?
<PriceChild> Raeth, refers to grub's view of what is first. You might want to remember that.
<amidaniel> TurtleOfDoom: Ah! Awesome, thank you :) Let me see if I can get any of those to work
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: are you using some kind of encryption on the drive?
<msk> ejer:can u tell me...how to start it from command line.
<Raeth> PriceChild: So I can't in fact, tell Ubuntu to install in /dev/sda
<JakkuDead1> white_eagle: I have no idea, any way I can check?
<deko> the graphical desktop tingy white_eagle
<Xorothal> JakkuDead1: are you using SATA?
<PriceChild> Raeth, pardon?
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: thats an exe
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: yeah, sata?
<Raeth> PriceChild: Nevermind
<ejer> msk: applications>accessories>terminal; type vlc nameofyourfile.avi
<jay-oh-en> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm trying to network three computers together in a point to point VPN.  I currently have a running point to point VPN up between two computers; is it hard to add the third??
<PriceChild> Raeth, no please explain.
<JakkuDead1> Xorothal: what? i should've mentioned im a bit braindead when it comes to computers too.
<PriceChild> jay-oh-en, what was that for
<jay-oh-en> PriceChild, for me
<JakkuDead1> its an NTSF hard-drive if thats what you mean
<msk> ejer:thankx....
<lollo> uhm there's not a graphic interface ( like daemon for windows ) to mount specified volumes ?
<chris_bacon> is there a program similar to utorrent for linux?
<JakkuDead1> NSTF, whatever ><
<cadefy> more like
<cadefy> STFU
<cadefy> :P
<JakkuDead1> NTFS
<Yegar> hi all
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: did you partition the drive?
<Raeth> PriceChild: I want to force Ubuntu to install on the MBR, but by default it installs on a secondary IDE drive for some reason
<wsukid> can anyone help me with a screen problem whe playing games
<ejer> chris_bacon: it is built-in to gnome
<deko> bitcomet for linux i think
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: i know. save it to a clean (empty) diretory, then run « unzip R164255.exe »
<JakkuDead1> white_eagle: thats what it can't do. when it goes to partition it doesnt list any drives.
<chris_bacon> thanks deko
<PriceChild> Raeth, well then just specify the correct drive with grub-install?
<white_eagle> !ext3 | JakkuDead1
<ubotu> JakkuDead1: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<FireHawk> Anyone know where I could go to get info on solving my sound problem? I'm in 7.10 and all my sound completely died.
<JakkuDead1> aha, ill check this out.
<mervyn> hi
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: it will decompress the files in the .exe, and you should be able to find the .inf you need
<Raeth> PriceChild: If I wanted to pass CLI commands, I'd choose a different distro
<mervyn> any one there
<ejer> FireHawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: try partition (diving) the drive from windows using an app specialised for that
<FireHawk> thanks
<PriceChild> Raeth, i thought you meant you had already done it and want to fix it
<white_eagle> to parition *** JakkuDead1
<Xorothal> JakkuDead1: which version of ubuntu are you trying to boot?
<PriceChild> Raeth, at the end of the installer you can click something like "advanced" to change the drive grub is installed to.
<cadefy> :/
<ejer> !soundtroubleshooting
<demon_spork> in firefox, with certain gtk themes, the input boxes have black text and a black bachground. I fixed this problem before, but I don't remember how. Can someone point me in the right direction
<JakkuDead1> Xorothal: the latest one AFAIK, it was a disk off my mate.
<Raeth> PriceChild: Yeah, I could change hd0 to hd1, but it's not very clear
<cpuconartist> help
<jeffMASTERflex> demon_spork: if you use firefox 3, it will use your native gtk themes and shouldn't have that problem. you would be giving up most of your extensions though
<Cew27> xrestassuredx: didnt work
<Raeth> PriceChild: For instance, when installing Ubuntu, how do I know what drive "hd0" refers to?
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - can you type lshw in a terminal - this should list all the hardware your system has. See if your disks are there.
<Yegar> I hope this is an easy one, I've been using Ubuntu since 6.04 and every release has recognized my ethernet connection right off. I just installed 7.10, I see the card as installed but the network manager icon at the top right of the screen shows the animation for connecting to a network then the icon for no connection, they cycles again. My network cards lights are not coming on. I have tried different ports on the router as well 
<rraajj> Hey all, I've got a question. What was the default kernel version Gutsy shipped with?
<prince_jammys> !helpme > cpuconartist
<cpuconartist> could someone give me some tips and pointers on how to hack using ubuntu?
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - make that lshw | less
<JakkuDead1> danand_: i'll try that later. I'm not currently on linux atm, I haven't set the internet up on it yet(damn wireless)
<jay-oh-en> if my windows is on a sata would it be on (sd0,0)? how would i make grub boot windows
<Cpudan80> cpuconartist: ....?
<prince_jammys> cpuconartist: hack as in crack? not here
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - oh the joys of wireless networking ... :)
<Xorothal> JakkuDead1: what wireless card do you have?
<cpuconartist> hack as in hack
<Cpudan80> cpuconartist: Make a program in C -- 1 line while(1){ fork(); } -- run that on your system :-)
<JakkuDead1> Xorothal: its a belkin PCI thing, not too sure on the specifics.
<cpuconartist> i heard the crakers were the bad guys
<prince_jammys> cpuconartist: hack as in program? what language
<_bt> Yegar: in a terminal, type     lspci | grep Ethernet
<Cpudan80> cpuconartist: You cant seriously expect us to help you hack....
<Xorothal> JakkuDead1: I had one of them... be prepared for a lot of cursing and it cutting out every ~30 mins
<Raeth> "Bad" depends on your point of view :)
<ejer> cpuconartist: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/ubuntuhks/
<JakkuDead1> Xorothal: yeah, i have that on XP :/
<xrestassuredx> Cew27: what happened when you ran the unzip command?
<cpuconartist> well i heard that  a c compiler comes with ubuntu
<demon_spork> jeffMASTERflex, I am actually trying to fix the problem in firefox 3 :(
<madsporkmurderer> I'm looking at building a system with 4 monitors (although it doesn't matter if 2 are closes of each other). The motherboards I'm looking at are SLI ones- however they say that in normal mode there is access to the first PCI-E at 16x but in sli mode there is access to both at 8x each. Does this mean that it impossible to have 2 graphics cards operating independantly? and if so do motherboards exist that will take tw
<madsporkmurderer> o graphics cards operating independantly?
<cpuconartist> but i dont know any programming language
<prince_jammys> !compile > cpuconartist
<white_eagle> 09:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<jeffMASTERflex> demon_spork: doh! sorry
<cpuconartist> just a lil html
<white_eagle> sorry
<white_eagle> 09:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<Yegar> _bt I see the card in there
<white_eagle> sorry guys
<white_eagle> oops
<white_eagle> this wasn't meant in here
<FloodBot3> white_eagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_bt> Yegar: what card is it?
<Yegar> Marvell
<gorbierd> hi!
 * white_eagle yawns
<wild_oscar> does anyone know how sound recorder works?
<_bt> marvell.......
<JakkuDead1> white_eagle: I tried to install, but it gave me an I/O error :S
<_bt> Yegar: model?
<danand_> cpuconartist - hack == program, solve problems. Crack == break into other peoples stuff, script kiddie, smoke some
<gorbierd> suggest me please where ubuntu-desktop depended settens are saved?
<Yegar> it is an onboard on a gateway mx6123
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: 32 bit version?
<leeping2008> Where can I get help on how to set up a VPN?
<echos> Anyone know of descent way to work with a USB HID Swipe Reader that isn't emulating a keyboard?
<ejer> gorbierd: /home
<JakkuDead1> 32 bit version of what?
<JakkuDead1> ext2 only has one version
<Yegar> hmm model, maybe 88e8036?
<ejer> gorbierd: /home/youruser actually
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: 32bit version of ubuntu
<_bt> Yegar: does the output of the command not give you the exact model
<white_eagle> !architecture | JakkuDead1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about architecture - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cadefy> omg
<cadefy> ubuntu just picked up the network instantly
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: what processor do you have?
<JakkuDead1> oh ya, um. I think it is. It's the standard PC one.
<cadefy> i had false hope in it doing that
<Yegar> its pretty specific, but no model number that sticks out
<JakkuDead1> sorry im really vague on details :P
<leeping2008> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<QuickGold> Can someone recommend a good HowTo for installing Ubuntu on a server with RAID?
<demon_spork> in firefox, with certain gtk themes, the input boxes have black text and a black bachground. I fixed this problem before, but I don't remember how. Can someone point me in the right direction. Firefox 3.0, neutronium gilouche theme
<gorbierd> no no, I mean confifuration files and etc, I just change ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop and have some problems
<JakkuDead1> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<JakkuDead1> that one white_eagle. 7.10
<miguel_> hello
<white_eagle> ok JakkuDead1 than, what about the suggestion I gave to you to partition the drive from windos
<white_eagle> windows***
<QuickGold> Can someone recommend a good HowTo for installing Ubuntu on a server with RAID?
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - thats the problem with dual booting and errors of this kind ;) - no way to test, get info on your gnu/linux system!
<Yegar> its acting almost like the card isn't enabled
<miguel_> alguien me puede decir algun programa para ubuntu 32 bits con el que bajar musica
<demon_spork> !es | miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cadefy> lol miguel_
<wild_oscar> miguel_: amule
<JakkuDead1> white_eagle: hmm, but if it can't recognise any devices won't it not see it?
<JakkuDead1> danand_: hmm I think im gonna look up setting up my wireless, then come on IRC from there. It'll be easier.
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: so... gparted doesn't list the drive?
<white_eagle> hmmm...
<JakkuDead1> nope white_eagle
<tomd123> is there such thing as a minimal ubuntu installation? only installs drivers and synaptic package manager?
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - agreed. unless you can borrow another laptop off of someone?
<danceifyoucannot> what is the use of opengl?
<white_eagle> JakkuDead1: I'll google it, if I find something I'll let you know
<oompa_loompa> how can I install qtpasswd on gutsy?
<JakkuDead1> its a MAXTOR 4K04H2(the hard-drive)
<prince_jammys> !minimal > tomd123
<Xorothal> oompa_loompa: sudo apt-get remove qtpasswd
<JakkuDead1> danand_: no laptops in this house, I've been reading forums from my Wii trying to find info :P
<tomd123> danceifyoucannot: opengl is used to create graphics, handles all the 3d and rendering if you use it
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: usually in games or 3D software which wants it: like Celestia, Stellarium, GOogle Earth..
<ejer> tomd123: there is a server package which basically leaves out graphics and other stuff
<JakkuDead1> anyone who has wii internet will know how annoying it is to navigate.
<oompa_loompa> is not on the repositories and that is to remove it, Im trying to add it
<cadefy> how do I rename the stupid american 'Trash can' name to 'Garbage bin'
<cadefy> or something more un americanized?
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - are the drives sata or pata?
<prince_jammys> no trolling
<JakkuDead1> danand_: I'm not sure how to find that out. I know its NTFS and thats about it.
<cadefy> anyone?
<danceifyoucannot> tomd123 white_eagle i getting an error i think i have open gl kde what is the ename for open gl gnome
<tomd123> cadefy, lol can you be any more british :P
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: what graphics card do you have?
<cadefy> actually, aus
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - how old is the machine your using?
<cadefy> so is there a way?
<Yegar> when I run sudo dsmg it returns link is up... then link is down back and forth over and over
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle 8500gt
<tomd123> cadefy, dunno will do a quick google
<cadefy> i tried
<cadefy> hehe
<JakkuDead1> haha danand_ I'd say... about 3 years, maybe 2.
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: do you have the latest drivers?
<cadefy> all i got was 'trash icon wont change' etc
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle yes
<JakkuDead1> our family seems to pass computers down through the generation.
<demon_spork> how would I go about making a copy of the entire Ubuntu repository on an external hard drive?
<Merfnad> Can someone tell me how to dual boot ubuntu and xp?
<jeffMASTERflex> cadefy: i thought there would be some language pack you can install from GB english or so, but i am not sure
<cadefy> cant stand that word
<danand_> JakkuDead1 - can windows not tell you about you hardware - ie in control panel
<Columbo> demon_spork: use apt-mirror
<JakkuDead1> ill check it not danand_
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: go to terminal and type glxinfo | grep rendering
<JakkuDead1> now*
<jeffMASTERflex> cadefy: that anit-american attitude is trash. throw that in the trash can man
<ejer> cadefy: gconf-editor; apps>nautilus>desktop>trash_icon_name - change to "loo bonnet"
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<cadefy> what the hell is a loo bonnet?
<demon_spork> Columbo, would I be able to take that to another computer and use the HDD to install stuff from the mirrored repo?
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: that shows up?
<tomd123> cadefy, it looks your out of look, if google doesn't know, no one knows
<ejer> sorry shrimp barbie
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: than do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cadefy> ejer did
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle yes but i am running compiz fine
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: and follow the instructions
<cadefy> how does that define a garbage bin ejer?
<danceifyoucannot> glxinfo | grep rendering
<danceifyoucannot> direct rendering: No
<ewook> tomd123: or it hasn't been parsed yet by the googlebot :)
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: you should get that to "yes"
<demon_spork> in firefox, with certain gtk themes, the input boxes have black text and a black bachground. I fixed this problem before, but I don't remember how. Can someone point me in the right direction. Firefox 3.0, neutronium gilouche theme
<ejer> you get the gist of it i think cadefy
<JakkuDead1> I think it's SATA, I'm pretty sure I heard my dad mentioning SATA.
<white_eagle> !patience | demon_spork
<ubotu> demon_spork: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Columbo> demon_spork: yes, as long as you add the local repository to you /etc/apt/sources.list
<madsporkmurderer> I'm looking at building a system with 4 monitors (although it doesn't matter if 2 are closes of each other). The motherboards I'm looking at are SLI ones- however they say that in normal mode there is access to the first PCI-E at 16x but in sli mode there is access to both at 8x each. Does this mean that it impossible to have 2 graphics cards operating independantly? and if so do motherboards exist that will take tw
<madsporkmurderer> o graphics cards operating independantly?
<cadefy> not hardly..?
<tomd123> ewook, you mean bot(s) :P
<cadefy> but anyway
<cadefy> thank you for the help
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<danceifyoucannot> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<danceifyoucannot> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<white_eagle> oops
<demon_spork> ooh, nice, thx Columbo
<tomd123> ewook, don't forget, google has an army of bots, not just one
<demon_spork> now for 2 days or downloading
<white_eagle> demon_spork: please wait
<white_eagle> if someone knows
<white_eagle> he will answer
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: let me google it
<ejer> cadefy: i think i was wrong actually, that just hides the name afaik
<demon_spork> white_eagle, he just answered another question of mine
<demon_spork> ...
<prince_jammys> a round-about way would be to create a link on the desktop and call it waste-paper-basket or whatever
<Columbo> anyone familiar with gconf and how to modify the default ubuntu desktop look and feel?
<Raeth> Columbo, ask away
<JakkuDead1> Brb, gonna load irc on my DS.
<Columbo> I want to have my own settings the default after an unattended installation
<CarlFK> I want to make this kernel mod (or see if it is already in ubuntu's.) http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/7582/ "devio.c file should be modified"  but I only fiind that file in xen-doc-2.6.16    http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=devio.c&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive
<tomd123> cadefy, I personally don't even see my trash can... I actually go into my ~/.Trash/ folder every once in a while and delete everything in it :P
<ejer> Columbo: look into /etc/skel
<ewook> JakkuDead1: can you even type with a ds?
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: hey do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: and copy and paste it to pastebin
<white_eagle> and give us the link
<Rei-chan> • Columbo: What about using the OEM version? •
<CarlFK> what is the vanilla kernel source package for i386 or generic ?
<JakkuDead1> ewook: mmhm, on-screen keyboard
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle ok
<Rei-chan> • Columbo: It allows you to clone your changes for OEM distribution of Ubnutu. •
<Columbo> what about /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults?
<ewook> JakkuDead1: figures :)
<JakkuDead1> haha
<deko> ? anyone gotton gdm to start ona sun blade 2000 with a pgx64 gfx card ?
<ewook> anyone sitting on a remote x-server setup-guide?
<prince_jammys> cadefy: create a link to your /home/youruser/.Trash and place it on your desktop (might work, though it won't show you whether it's empty or full)
<Columbo> what's the difference between OEM distribution and the normal one?
<Columbo> I currently have a net install with PXE and a preseed file
<Rei-chan> OEM distro is on the alternative CD.
<JakkuDead1> there, jakku = me...
<deko> i have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601243
<Rei-chan> And its for OEM's to create their own version of Ubuntu for installation on their boxes.
<jakku> :)
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle http://pastebin.org/20597
<Columbo> ok, is it suitable for unattended installs with PXE?
<cadefy> ejer, where abouts can I change it?
<CarlFK> Columbo: does your preseed select the partition recipie thing?
<deko> oops i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376894 and it did not work
<Columbo> carlfk: yes
<CarlFK> Columbo: can you post it?
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: did you post that url, I reconnected
<deko> getting to the point now of dumping this unix marlarky and staying in the realm of winblows..
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle http://pastebin.org/20597
<Columbo> carlfk: I used some default I found on the internet
<white_eagle> thanks danceifyoucannot
<Columbo> carlfk: nothing really fancy
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle just let me work my games
<CarlFK> Columbo: so... can you post it?
<mrpockets> is there any way to get into a windows file system on a diffeerened HDD from Ubuntu if the windows install wasnt shut down properly?
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: ok, ok ;)
<Columbo> carlfk: I would love to, but it's at work (I'm at home now) :(
<CarlFK> Columbo: gah
<CarlFK> Columbo: I have:  d-i     partman-auto/choose_recipe  select  All files in one partition (recommended for new users)
<jakkudead> what's the command to check drives again?
<ejer> cadefy: http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html #18
<xrestassuredx> anyone: i cannot get WoW/wine to work, i've done everything in !wow and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft, and i get the launcher splash, and it dies before opening the actual game
<deko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376894 tried this but no joy ? anyone
<CarlFK> any idea how close that is?  or how you found the one you found (cuz I have searched, and not found one that did 'that')
<Columbo> carlfk: drop me a msg at roland@erca.nl
<Columbo> I'll mail it to you tomorrow
<CarlFK> thanks
<KaiForce> is the gparted "copy" function the best way to image disks in Gutsy?
<Columbo> I'll also mail you a document I found describing how it should work
<cadefy> I cant rename it, it has a box there but I cant click in it, its like disabled?
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle
<deko> maybe i shall come back tommorow... as you lot seem busy
<CarlFK> Columbo: thanks
<high-freq> xrestassuredx, might have to disable "allow pixel shader" in the gfx section in winecfg...thats what i had to do
<Columbo> rei-chan: do you have some more info about that oem install?
<xrestassuredx> high-freq: i'll try it
<high-freq> kk
<matisse> Hi, is it possible to use ssh for http-proxy ? someone told me I had to use the -D option, but it doesnt work
<palomer> how do I find out my CPU temp?
<lightenup> Any one here use zoneminder with a ivtv based card (Hauppauge PVR-150 etc.)?
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle hello?
<mrpockets> Anyone know of a way to tweak a 5.1 speaker settup in ubuntu?
<high-freq> xrestassuredx, good luck...i have to go back to work hehe...laterz
<mrpockets> better than what alsamixer can do
<xrestassuredx> high-freq: nope, didn't do anything .. thanks anyway
<high-freq> yup
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: I am still looking, but don't be dissapointed from me, because I don't have any experience with nvidia, what I suggest is unticking the box at restricted drivers manager, so, it erases the drivers, rebooting (disable compiz and emerald from the startup list (sessions)) and retick that box
<Cew27> i need help with wireless
<ejer> mrpockets: try using alsamixer in terminal
<white_eagle> so it installs the drivers again
<mrpockets> ejer, thats wahve i've been doing
<danceifyoucannot> can someone fix my x11 server so direct rendering is enabled? my compiz is working
<ejer> mrpockets: what do you want
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: will you do that?
<danceifyoucannot> white_eagle no i have the latest one
<wild_oscar> does anyone know of a replacement for gnome sound recorder?
<danceifyoucannot> so i'll use that
<mrpockets> but i'd like to be able to controll the volume of each speaker individualy to properly componsate for different distaneces from the listening field
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: my friend has the nvidia 8600 gt, it got installed flawlessly
<ejer> danceifyoucannot: from my understanding you need direct rendering for compiz, so it is one or the other
<Columbo> ejer: is putting a default setup in /etc/skel preferred, in stead of modifying /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults ?
<malebria> Hello, I think I've found a bug in evolution integration with gnome calendar.  I have an appointment at 19h in evolution for today, but when I look at gnome calendar, it says the appointment is at 20h.
<white_eagle> only with ticking that box
<malebria> Have you ever heard about this?
<ejer> Columbo: totally depends on your deployment
<white_eagle> ejer: you can have compiz without direct rendering
<danceifyoucannot> ejer so if direct rendering is not enabled how am i running compiz
<ejer> oh ya?
<mrpockets> compiz is god
<white_eagle> ejer: yes
<white_eagle> you can
<white_eagle> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<white_eagle> see above ejer
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: thats incorrect
<white_eagle> you can have compiz and not have direct rendering
<Columbo> ejer: in what way does it depend on the deployment? In my case, PC's are rolled out using netboot, pxe and preseed
<white_eagle> I had that situation for 2 months
<ejer> white_eagle: Composite managers require an X server capable of making 3D acceleration available to the window manager
<arooni-mobile> help!  firefox 2.0.11 can't play back .divx or .wmv videos.  it says the plugin is missing and doesn't know what plugin to install... and the video area just has a white box.  i've already tried: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer" and that doesnt work :(
<Columbo> ejer: and I'ld like to modify the default look and feel
<ejer> Columbo: this is a case for testing
<Columbo> ejer: to be more in line with the suse desktop
<white_eagle> ejer: so then, why did I had compiz and I didn't have direct rendering, then
<monalisa> what is the current kernel for ubuntu ?  .. sever edition ?
<white_eagle> huh?
<monalisa> i am looking for 2.6.24
<danceifyoucannot> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".
<Pici> monalisa: 2.6.24 is only in Hardy, which is still an alpha. It will be released in April.
<monalisa> is that the default kernel
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: yeah, I had an error just like that
<white_eagle> but with ATi
<monalisa> Pici: i can still get hardy right , if i wanted to .. maybe u can give me a lin k
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: keep asking, maybe someone will answer
<Pici> !hardy | monalisa
<ubotu> monalisa: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<white_eagle> or ask in the !forums
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ewook> err.. what's the 'xwindow gnome/kde/something deb-pack called ?
<monalisa> thanx Pici
<Pici> ewook: ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-dektop
<ewook> Pici: oooh. doh. thanks :)
<white_eagle> danceifyoucannot: yeah, the best thing to do now, is ask in the ubuntuforums.org
<jakkudead> whats that terminal command to check drives?
<Yegar> does it matter that it says "firmware=n/a" in the reponce from sudo -C network?
<ewook> ouch. ubuntu-desktop is 1.7gb ^^
<danceifyoucannot> they ake long times to reply and i don't feel comfortable to open and close browsers
<white_eagle> jakkudead: what do you mean "to check drives"
<Columbo> ejer: case for testing? what do you mean exactly?
<white_eagle> its fsck
<ejer> i guess the terminology is strange, you need 3d acceleration for compiz, which we used to call direct rendering
<white_eagle> jakkudead: its fsck, but DON'T TRY it on a mounted drive
<cadefy> a program has suddenly froze for some odd reason ? how do i force kill
<cadefy> the buttons click but no action happens
<ejer> Columbo: I mean this is the kind of thing you test, my answer should not matter much
<white_eagle> cadefy: go to system/administration/system monitor
<white_eagle> right click -> kill
<ewook> cadefy: urm, get a console and do a ps aux | grep programname and then use the pid and do a kill -SIGTERM pidnr
<cadefy> ta
<Survivorman> or in the terminal killall program
<ewook> white_eagle: phaw! that's to easy :P
<white_eagle> cadefy: did that work?
<white_eagle> yes it is
<cadefy> waiting
<ewook> not used to the gui =/
<Yegar> what is the trick to enabling a wired network card?
<cadefy> hangon
<white_eagle> cadefy: waiting for what
<ewook> Yegar: is it detected and installed?
<white_eagle> it should kill the task
<ewook> Yegar: ifconfig eth[nr] up
<cadefy> for it to come up :P
<Columbo> ejer: suppose I'd like to have the application bar on the bottom of the screen
<white_eagle> but before killing it, it will ask you for permission cadefy
<cadefy> you know on Live CD how it has 'Install' on the desktop
<Columbo> ejer: for all new users
<cadefy> whats that program called
<Columbo> ejer: after imaging, I'd like to have that as the default
<palomer> what do you guys use to monitor your cpu temp?
<prince_jammys> cadefy: i think it's called ubiquity
<Yegar> ewook: still no lights
<ejer> Columbo: yes, what I suggested will work fine if set up right http://www.linfo.org/etc_skel.html
<cadefy> not there :(
<nano__> hey guys, whats the difference between a splash screen and a usplash screen
<ewook> Yegar: and you did of course do a sudo with it? do you have a gui?
<Yegar> yes and yes
<Columbo> ejer: just put a .gconf dir there with the correct settings?
<ewook> Yegar: isn't  there a nice program in the gui to control the nics?
<Yegar> yeah but everything appears ok
<ewook> urr..
<david_> join #ubuntu
<white_eagle> david_: this is #ubuntu
<ewook> ^^
<white_eagle> ;)
<david_> white_eagle: thanks, I see that
<Yegar> i'm not getting a physical connection for some reason, I know the card works because I had windows on it up until about an hour ago and it was fine
<white_eagle> david_: i was kidding ;)
<ewook> Yegar:  uhm, okay..
<david_> is it possible to install lamp on 7.10 desktop?
<Columbo> ejer: I just think, it may not work, because the homedirs are automounted from an NFS share
<ewook> david_: ya
<cadefy> what's vino-session
<Columbo> ejer: so no new homedir is created...
<Yegar> tried different cables, different ports on router
<ewook> Yegar: well, I'm lost =/
<ewook> Yegar: if you had a working link before, that really shouldn't matter
<white_eagle> cadefy: its program which controls the remote session
<cadefy> oh
<white_eagle> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cadefy> well in my task bar it has
<cadefy> Install
<cadefy> and i cant close it
<cadefy> god damnit
<Yegar> true, but worth trying
<cadefy> and i dont want to reboot waiting another 20mins
<cadefy> for it to boot back up
<Yodude> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to monitor a network's visited websites from a specific PC ?
<ewook> cadefy: you can of course just reboot the x-session
<cadefy> ah how
<white_eagle> cadefy: ctrl-alt-backspace will log you off
<ewook> cadefy: ctrl+alt+backspace
<cadefy> thanks
<white_eagle> cadefy: save your work though ;)
<ewook> ya..
<cadefy> SHIT
<cadefy> hehe had nothing
<ewook> :D
<Pici> !language | cadefy
<cadefy> sorry!
<ubotu> cadefy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cadefy> :(
<white_eagle> hehe
<cadefy> thanks
<ewook> Yegar: I'd say that your nic isn't correctly installed anyway..
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  trying to do "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" (like it says) and get No rule to make target `binary-debs'
<Yegar> ewook: thats what I'm trying to determine, but I guess I don't know the right place to look
<david_> Any thoughts on installing lamp on gutsy desktop? or do i have to have the server version?
<white_eagle> guys if anyone wants direct rendering with ati, follow this version, but don't use that installer grab the latest from ati.amd.com ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589637
<amenado> david-> you can install it
<ejer> david_: sudo tasksel, tick LAMP server
<white_eagle> just reminding ^_^
<finalbeta> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ewook> Yegar: start with IRQ
<david_> amenado: thanks!
<sirius-black> hey
<Yegar> ewook: where can I see IRQ conflicts?
<weltschmerz> is my thinkpad's backlighting (the fact that it keeps dimming) controlled in bios or is there some way to set it from within ubuntu?
<miguel> alguien me puede decir como mirar la ip en ubuntu? con windows lo hacia con el simbolo del sistema, pro con ubuntu no se
<versan> weltschmerz: you mean brightness of display?
<BratJan> Cześć potrzebuje pomocy
<sirius-black> hey
<miguel> alguien me puede decir como mirar la ip en ubuntu? con windows lo hacia con el simbolo del sistema, pro con ubuntu no se
<BratJan> bo mi X-y nie działaja
<miguel> alguien me puede decir como mirar la ip en ubuntu? con windows lo hacia con el simbolo del sistema, pro con ubuntu no se
<miguel> alguien me puede decir como mirar la ip en ubuntu? con windows lo hacia con el simbolo del sistema, pro con ubuntu no se
<miguel> alguien me puede decir como mirar la ip en ubuntu? con windows lo hacia con el simbolo del sistema, pro con ubuntu no se
<miguel> alguien me puede decir como mirar la ip en ubuntu? con windows lo hacia con el simbolo del sistema, pro con ubuntu no se
<_elemental> weltschmerz are you running on battery?
<FloodBot1> miguel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miguel> alguien me puede decir como mirar la ip en ubuntu? con windows lo hacia con el simbolo del sistema, pro con ubuntu no se
<white_eagle> !Ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<cadefy> owned
<ewook> Yegar: ifconfig eth[nr] gives you the right stuff
<cadefy> hahahaaa
<weltschmerz> _elemental, no, but when i am running on batter, i get annoyed that it dims like that and would still like to fix it.
<sirius-black> is there a good virus scan app in ubuntu?
<LjL> !virus > sirius-black    (sirius-black, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !cz | BratJan
<cadefy> you  need a virus scanner?
<BratJan> POTRZEBUJE POMOCY Z X'AMI NIE DZIAŁAJA MI GDEKSLETS
<cadefy> in ubuntu?
<Pici> !pl | BratJan
<Yegar> ewook, it is on IRQ 17
<ewook> BratJan: what ever language - wrong channel
<white_eagle> BratJan: what language is it
<xrestassuredx> weltschmerz: that's often a setting in bios, i don't know about your particular machine
<cadefy> if i install ubuntu instead of using Live CD will everything run so much smoother and quicker?
<white_eagle> we don't know
<BratJan> ja ni panimaju
<prince_jammys> polish
<ewook> Yegar: I'd say, check in windows and look if that's the same
<versan> weltschmerz: i think you are refering to display brightness
<BratJan> ale uny mi bana zasadzily
<ubotu> BratJan: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubotu> BratJan: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ewook> Yegar: and doublecheck it's the right drivers.
<sirius-black> yes
<_elemental> weltschmerz, I have a TPs as well (a31 and t42), is it always dim or does it do this periodically?
<BratJan> and /j #ubuntu-pl    "You have been baned WTF ?
<LjL> BratJan: have you been there before?
<BratJan> and /j #ubuntu-pl    "You have been baned" WTF ? I DONT THING SO
<ewook> BratJan: we saw you the first time mate.
<RangdeBasanti> hi,  i have 'xlockmore' to lock screen. how can i run it as system admin on all accounts at start up.(boot time)
<LjL> BratJan: yes, you have been there, and you have been banned. sorry.
<sirius-black> because my mouse sometimes freaks out, clicking all over my screen about 1000 times(giving me an average of 5 logoff screens), and now my mouse buttons suddenly reversed, and i can access the mouse menu
<weltschmerz> _elemental, like every 20 seconds or something.
<weltschmerz> versan, yes, display brightness.
<BratJan> they said than i need calm down so now im relaxed
<_elemental> fn + PgUp all the way up?
<komputes> Can anyone help me turn this loud cpu fan off and make my CPU go slower?
<LjL> BratJan: then talk to them. we're not responsible for them.
<weltschmerz> i thought that was just backlighting, since the lcd's don't get any "brighter".
<ewook> Yegar: is it a 'normal' nic? search for issues with the card .. don't know much else to say =/
<versan> weltschmerz: you can control it from system setting i think
<weltschmerz> komputes, get a cpu fan variable resistor thingie like i bought.  works great.
<ron__> any one know how i can get a bigger pointer on 7.10
<_elemental> weltschmerz, err I meant fn + Home
<ron__> and change colors
<ron__> of the pointer
<versan> weltschmerz: Preferences -> Power management
<komputes> weltschmerz: a resister, did you solder that on? I want to do it with software/config.
<claudio> how to install unrar on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<LjL> !unrar | claudio
<ubotu> claudio: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<TrustNoOne> I leave my notebook on 24/7, it is not a laptop (the fans are on the bottom of the notebook), and when i use it on my lap im careful not to cover the fans. I am asking about what I can do to cool it down, because at night I leave it on my table and shut the lid, but sometimes (once every few weeks) it overheats and shuts down, more frequently in summer it shuts down because of overheating (i am guessing) because no matter what OS
<TrustNoOne>  i am using it will shut down with no warning or error log, so what can I do to prevent this?
<cadefy> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.   ->  The resize operation is aborted.
<cadefy> what's going on ?
<weltschmerz> komputes, i don't think i soldered it..i just put one of those screw cap things on.
<_elemental> TrustNoOne, do you raise the back of the lappy, like with a book?
<weltschmerz> versan, thx
<pbrunier> What's the name of Ubuntu 8.04 and is it already available through APT?
<leon31> Escriba el texto aquí...ola hay algien por ahy de benidorm.
<LjL> !es | leon31
<ubotu> leon31: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TrustNoOne> _elemental, no i dont, i just keep it flat on the table
<KaiForce> TrustNoOne there are laptop coolers you can set it on that will move air from under it
<komputes> I posted this concerning the CPU: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4375279#post4375279
<komputes> If someone can take a look and help me figure out how to quiet down my CPY fan and slow down my CPU tht would be appreciated
<LjL> !hardy > pbrunier    (pbrunier, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cadefy> anyone ?
<TrustNoOne> _elemental, i dont want it to fall off the table (its not a big one its just a comp desk)
<_elemental> TrustNoOne, put a book under the rear to jack it up a notch, will allow better air flow
<tigon5> I need help with VLC on my gutsy box - can anyone help?
<pbrunier> LjL: Thanks
<TrustNoOne> KaiForce, i dont know if those are a good idea if the laptop cooler covers the fan on the bottom of my notebook in the corner, because it wont cool properly
<wng-> tigon5, what's wrong with it?
<LjL> komputes: there is a "fancontrol" script in lm-sensors
<tigon5> X11 playback is pixelated
<shenshei_> someone know how it is about the alpha5 of hardy ?
<KaiForce> i think they have risers to keep a space between the cooler and the laptop
<TrustNoOne> _elemental, i guess i can try a book if i can find one
<tigon5> opengl crashes
<LjL> komputes: note that it doesn't provide many safety guarantees
<_elemental> weltschmerz, you get your display sorted?
<white_eagle> tigon5: what graphcs card: ati or nVidia
<white_eagle> ?
<_elemental> TrustNoOne, anything that would raise it about an inch will be sufficient
<tigon5> nvidia fx5600 or thereabouts
<DaveEngland> can anybody help me -> bash: ./makedrv: Permission denied <- how could i solve this problem?
<white_eagle> tigon5: do you have the drivers from the restricted drivers manager?
<tigon5> yup
<white_eagle> !sudo | DaveEngland
<ubotu> DaveEngland: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<LjL> DaveEngland: chmod +rx makedrv
<_elemental> TrustNoOne, I've also used a small fan to help clear the hot air out from under the lappy while its jacked up
<versan> DaveEngland: try prefixing sudo to your command which will ask for administrator password
<aoupi> DaveEngland: you need to chmod u+x makedrv
<TrustNoOne> _elemental, there is only 1 fan on the bottom of the laptop, it is the CPU intake fan, so generally the hot air is coming out the back vent, not on the bottom of the laptop
<aoupi> DaveEngland: no need for sudo
<cadefy> guys
<DaveEngland> makedrv is not a direcotry!
<densone> anyone know what the sar package is called for ubuntu?
<hazem> HI, im who installed the os but ididnt make aroot and when imake asudo command when iwriting my password it cant be writed no thing write (i want to install kde)
<hw00djohn> !lmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> versan: that's a very bad idea, to suggest executing an unknown script as root...
<zacuan> so many people here i'll just assume you know everything: i need a gizmo that acts as a converter between the PTP protocol and the PictBridge protocol... anyone happen to know where to continue my search?
<_elemental> TrustNoOne, still, any extra air flow will help, lappy fans are notoriously weak
<hw00djohn> D:  can someone help me with LMMS?
<white_eagle> bye guys
<DaveEngland> lol
<LjL> DaveEngland: who suggested it was a directory?
<cadefy> if work is running ubuntu and have terminal open and i know the password, could I log onto it from home? :D
<DaveEngland> lol sorry.. i was on the wrong direcotry xD
<TrustNoOne> _elemental, i guess i can take my laptop apart, clean the dust from the heatsink and juice up the fan a bit, but i dont have any money for air, im poor :)
<matisse> Hi, is it possible to use ssh for http-proxy ? someone told me I had to use the -D option, but I'm not able to get it working
<TrustNoOne> I'm using firestarter firewall and every so often I get some IP addresses blocked on random ports, and i do a whois on the IP and its usually from RIPE network, any idea what this is?
<mxpxpod> I just tried upgrading my server from feisty to gutsy and the exim4 upgrade failed... I keep getting an error about malformed macros and how I didn't accept some changes that were never offered to me... does anyone know how to solve this?
<versan> LjL: I thought its his own script which required administrative privilege else as you said he can change permission which again depends if he is the owner of the scipt
<neverblue> cadefy, unless there is a firewall between you and your work system
<david_> Looks like lamp install has frozen... it says 100% install php5-mysql, but the install window stays o;pen and Idon't have a command prompt...is this ok?
<cadefy> ah ok
<versan> script
<ewook> geebus. takes a while to install gnome,x
<cadefy> im starting to like ubuntu :)
<ewook> +x
<neverblue> cadefy, which in most cases it should
<aoupi> matisse: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<neverblue> cadefy, it gets better over time :D
<kwajstabo> what command lists all hardware installed?
<neverblue> lspci or lsusb kwajstabo
<erUSUL> kwajstabo: lshw
<cadefy> just want to play WoW on it
<cadefy> anyone able to acheive this yet?
<neverblue> and there is lshw as well :D
 * RangdeBasanti got disconnected. now back
<DaveEngland> can anybody tell me, where could i get drivers for my wireless card -> digitus DN7006gs?
<neverblue> cadefy, talk to the ppl in #winehq about that...
<cadefy> thanks
<neverblue> np
<elvis_preston> hi
<sirius-black> my mouse sometimes freaks out, clicking all over my screen about 1000 times(giving me an average of 5 logoff screens), and now my mouse buttons suddenly reversed, and i can access the mouse menu, any way to solve that?
<MIFI> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> DaveEngland: what chip does it uses?
<chikabendo> irc.recycled-irc.net
<sirius-black> got it
<graft> sirius-black: apparently the catholic church is once again endorsing exorcism
<sirius-black> got it
<QuickGold> can anyone recommend a good howto for installing ubuntu server on a machine with a RAID5?
<sirius-black> ...?
<elvis_preston> i was wondering if any1 could guide me: I want to install ubuntu onto the 2nd free ntfs partition on my laptop - what partition option does I use during the install?
<macd> QuickGold, if its hardware raid, then you shouldn't need anything
<mxpxpod> I just tried upgrading my server from feisty to gutsy and the exim4 upgrade failed... I keep getting an error about malformed macros and how I didn't accept some changes that were never offered to me... does anyone know how to solve this?  This is pretty urgent as my MTA is now down
<LHX2> elvis - you can't install ubuntu to NTFS
<nios> ist possible to list all packages i installed with apt-get install ?
<gopp> hi
<QuickGold> macd: It is a hardware RAID.  I just run the installer?
<gopp> !guest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LHX2> at least I wouldn't recommend it
<TitoN> hi i wonder if anyone is able to help me with my xubuntu that keeps freezing after a while
<macd> QuickGold, yes
<gopp> any one have some documention
<david_> my lamp install is stalled.... what is the best way to get my prompt back?
<macd> david_, crtl+c
<DaveEngland> erUSUL, realtek
<matisse> aoupi: thx
<david_> macd, thanks
<rainrunner87> Has anyone heard of a good tagged file manager?  Either a true file manager or even just one that allows you to add files to its database?
<danand_> nios - type dpkg -l
<gopp> oh how to create a proper guest acount, with only access to it home dir, and still be able to use gnome desktop, any one here have proper documention
<elvis_preston> LHX2: i dont want to keep ntfs, but i want to use that partition to have windows on c: and ubuntu on d:
<macd> david_, I forgot to ask, is this during server install, or just doing the trasksel for LAMP?
<QuickGold> macd: what file system should I use?
<david_> macd while doing sudo tasksel
<QuickGold> macd: this server had Windows on it for a while so it has old data that needs to obviously be cleaned out
<sirius-black> is there any way to install autodesk 3dsmax on linux(its a windows program)
<nios> danand_: thx
<kwajstabo> i tried "lshw", but it doesn't show the lpt port, even though it is there. Why is that?
<david_> macd: i got the [prompt back...what is a good online resource for lamp config?
<danand_> nios - np
<macd> QuickGold, thats all upto you, I like ext3 for /boot, reiser for most anything else, if your going to store mass amounts of large files on one partition Id recommend xfs.
<arch> can my swap space be found in /dev/ ?
<j_> Boa tarde. Sou Português alguém me ajuda a procurar um lugar onde se fala português?
<macd> david_, Id just restart the process, it should finish, but first use ps to find any apt processes and then kill them.
<sirius-black> and also, i m missing 3 drives(i have hda1, hdb1, hdb5 and hdb6 in /media
<QuickGold> macd: thank you
<sirius-black> well
<david_> macd; just type sudo ps ?
<sirius-black> hda1, hdb1, hdb5 and hdb8
<danand_> kwajstabo - did you run lshw as root ie sudo lshw
<densone> anyone in here use atsar on ubuntu server?
<macd> david_,  'ps ax | grep apt' , then take the pids, and 'sudo kill -9 pid pid pid pid'
<david_> macd: thanks!!
<j> boa tarde a todos
<sirius-black> but i cant enter my 180 gb disk
<QuickGold> macd: should I be concerned when I went to install through the guided partition portion and it couldnt write to disk the changes?
<DaveEngland> insmod: error inserting 'ieee80211_crypt-rtl.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<DaveEngland> what could this mean?
<macd> QuickGold, that would be a problem, did it detect your raid array as a single drive?, or possibly not detect your raid array at all?
<aoupi> DaveEngland: you probably need to run the command with sudo
<macd> DaveEngland, 'sudo'
<danand_> DaveEngland - you need to be root to run that - ie sudo modprobe ...
<Bulwinkle> how do I disable this tracker thing that seems to be running
<DaveEngland> i know, but if i type sudo insmode... it doesnt insert the module :S
<jay-oh-en> how come i cant get grub to reconize windows
<macd> Bulwinkle, trackerd is part of the desktop search, if you want to stop it you can, but then search will not function.
<jay-oh-en> !grub
<TrustNoOne> I have a printer on another computer, and its shared. the other computer is a windows box. I set up the default printer on my other windows comp to share that printer and it works fine, just wondering how to go about it in gutsy
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macd> DaveEngland, use 'sudo modprobe modulehere'
<sirius-black> is there any way to install autodesk 3dsmax on linux(its a windows program)
<ArthurArchnix> Hey... I built and installed the nodoka engine and the nodoka theme, because it's so clean and beautiful. Unfortunately, now my OpenOffice icons are completed wrecked. A dude on the openoffice forum said it's because of how Ubu-devs build openoffice... I dunno though. Is there a fix you think? I can't find anything on the forum.
<danand_> DaveEngland - no don't use insmod - thats deprecated in favour of modprobe. modprobe will install/insert your module for you
<sirius-black> and also, i m missing 3 drives(i have hda1, hdb1, hdb5 and hdb8 in /media so i can access my 180 gb disk
<cadefy> Total noob question: what's the difference between downloading a .tar.gz file and a .rpm file ?
<DaveEngland> dave@dave-desktop:~/DN/ieee80211$ sudo modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.ko
<DaveEngland> FATAL: Module ieee80211_crypt_tkip_rtl.ko not found.
<DaveEngland> adn WTF is this?:S
<sirius-black> cant *
<ejer> sirius-black: i don't think os, but you could run it in a virtual machine using something like virtualbox
<sirius-black> k
<macd> cadefy, well if your trying to install software neither are really the recommended way, one is a source package, the other is a RPM package
<ewook> how does the menu.1st (grub) look like when you have say a win xp part?
<ejer> cadefy: .tar.gz is like a zip file, it usually holds source code, .rpm is a package for fedora or redhat
<cadefy> ok well im on the adobe flash website, because firefox wants me to download it
<cadefy> which shouldI choose?
<macd> cadefy, oh boy.
<cadefy> ah ok thanks
<cadefy> what ?
<macd> cadefy, the tar.gz one in that case.
<cadefy> oh boy what
<ejer> cadefy: flash is installable in synaptic
<erUSUL> DaveEngland: with modprobe you do not use the .ko try  sudo modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl
 * macd really wishes they would fix the flash bug, you know how many people are struggling with that.
<macd> ejer, I dont think it is
<macd> ejer, I think its still sufferring from the MD5 bug.
<DaveEngland> dave@dave-desktop:~/DN/ieee80211$ sudo modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl
<DaveEngland> FATAL: Module ieee80211_crypt_tkip_rtl not found.
<DaveEngland> same error :S
<graft> yeah you don't need to goto the adobe website, cadefy
<macd> DaveEngland, give it the exact path.
<Columbo> ejer: /etc/skel is not an option -> home dirs already exist and are automounted
<ejer> they fixed the flash bug as far as I can tell, I installed it the other day macd (32bit that is)
<graft> cadefy: just install flashplugin-nonfree
<cadefy> ta
<erUSUL> DaveEngland: have you installed it? have you run depmod -a after installing it?
<cadefy> all of those worked
<cadefy> :P
<gopp> what is the most proper way to create a guest acount with only access to his home dir and no where and only acess to gnome desktop
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | macd
<ubotu> macd: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<danand_> DaveEngland - type modprobe -l | grep ieee80211 to see the list of kernel modules you can insert
<TitoN> hi i wonder if anyone is able to help me with my xubuntu that keeps freezing completely after a while
<Columbo> ejer: any idea about alternatives?
<gopp> i.e. can not change setting of gnome or go out of home dir
<ewook> this is nuts. at 30 mins (with dl ) installing x+gnome *_*
<jason999_> hello ?
<ewook> jason999_: elo
<DaveEngland> it gives a list yes
<ejer> Columbo: you are looking for a custom solution, writing a script in bash might be your best bet, or google for others who set this up
<Bupsss> hello
<jason999_> hey I need help badly, can anyone help ?
<DaveEngland> dave@dave-desktop:~/DN/ieee80211$ modprobe -l | grep ieee80211
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl8180/rtl_ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.ko
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko
<QuickGold> macd: When I went through the installation process, I selected the Guided Partition and I see "Resize SCSI3 (2,1,0), Partition #1 (sdb) ans use free space" so I select it and it asks to write previous changes and I hit ok.  It then asks me for the size and the default entry is 176.9gb and I accept and then I get a red screen saying "An error occured while resizing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation is aborte
<QuickGold> d"
<graft> gopp: you mean like a kiosk mode?
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko
<graft> !paste | DaveEngland
<ejer> !ask | jason999_
<jason999_> Can any one help ?
<ubotu> DaveEngland: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> jason999_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sirius-black> i m missing 3 drives(i have hda1, hdb1, hdb5 and hdb8 in /media) so i can't access my 180 gb disk
<Columbo> ejer: I now created a small deb which populated /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | jason999_
<macd> QuickGold, you should not resize unless you want to preserve another operating system, just use the entire disk...
<insomninja> is there a preferred way to make xsetwacom settings stick between sessions? sudo makes no difference
<Columbo> ejer: but for some reason, it's overwritten somewhere
<jason999_> I dont get this never don IRC
<QuickGold> macd: Ok, what should I do then when I get to the Partition portion of the install
<Columbo> ejer: I may need to implement a less clean solution....
<ejer> just ask your question jason999_ we are here to help
<ArthurArchnix> sorry jason999_ I forgot to scroll down. Usually we don't gang up on you like that.
<TitoN> hi i wonder if anyone is able to help me with my xubuntu that keeps freezing completely after a while
<DaveEngland>  danand_  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56880/ <- this is what it tells, when i type that
<nios> anyone got problem with nvidia drivers ?
<grezer> good afternoon everyone
<nios> i have have Nvidia 6100 and got problems :/
<macd> QuickGold, do you want anything off your drive? or is this a fresh install and you wish to use all of your disk?
<grayhane> what directory is the grub boot menu stored ?
<bruenig> nios: problems meaning...
<QuickGold> macd: Fresh install. Don't want anything saved.
<ejer> grayhane: /etc/grub/
<TitoN> ./boot/grub/menu.1st
<sirius-black> i m missing 3 drives(i have hda1, hdb1, hdb5 and hdb8 in /media) so i can't access my 180 gb disk
<macd> QuickGold, then tell it to use the entire disk.
<erUSUL> grayhane: /boot/grub/
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone tell me what his error is
<NativeAngels> LOAD_MODULE logserv
<NativeAngels> LOAD_MODULE SecureServ
<NativeAngels> grr
<grayhane> ejer, thank you
<ejer> grayhane: i am an idiot i am wrong sorry
<erUSUL> !paste | NativeAngels
<ubotu> NativeAngels: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NativeAngels> sorry wron thing
<grayhane> hahaha
<macd> NativeAngels, thats IRCD error, I dont think thats best asked here.
<ejer> erSUL was right grayhane
<bruenig> hardly constitutes a "large text"
<QuickGold> macd: Okay, let me give it a shot....brb
<grayhane> Thank you both
<NativeAngels> ok
<NativeAngels> is there a channel i can go to
<NativeAngels> join #ircd
<NativeAngels> grrr
<nios> bruenig: when i watch prison break or any other movie on VLC or mplayer
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, do I absolutely have to install a feisty to upgrade to gutsy or hardy ? Neither of those 2 seems to be willing to install when ther is an NTFS partition on my harddisk
<TitoN> were do i see the running daemons?
<macd> NativeAngels, try joining #anope or #unrealircd
<bruenig> nios: what window manager are you using
<danand_> DaveEngland - yes - thats it :) That is the list of modules on your system matching ieee80211. You can try sudo modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip - thats similar to what you wants i thinl
<nios> bruenig: gnome
<danand_> *thinl
<Bupsss> someone here watches shoutcast tv?
<danand_> *think :)
<bruenig> nios: gnome is a desktop environment, not a window manager, are you using metacity?
<Trashlord> bbl
<ejer> TitoN: ps -A will show you all processes
<sirius-black> i m missing 3 drives(i have hda1, hdb1, hdb5 and hdb8 in /media) so i can't access my 180 gb disk
<nios> bruenig: good question
<ejer> sirius-black: that is not a question
<sirius-black> ...
<absalom> Hello. Anyone know how to unintsall realplayer? I have it installed to my desktop which I dont like. Its not in the add/remove list and "sudo apt-get remove realplayer" doesnt work.
<bruenig> nios: do ps -A | grep metacity
<narfu> how can i reboot '/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base' ?
<nios> bruenig: ok nothing there
<sirius-black> okay then... how do i get those back...
<bruenig> nios: do ps -A | grep compiz
<absalom> Also, what is the name of the winamp look-a-like to ubuntu?
<nios> bruenig: i dont usee such crap ;)
<ejer> absalom: beep-media-player
<danand_> absalom - think you can just remove it manually.
<bruenig> nios: well you have some window manager being used, the question is which one
<absalom> hm ok
<jason999_> OK I need help, when I boot I can't go into any OS I get an error named 'GRUB error 21'and I now can't use the normal live ubuntu and are running it in safe graphics mode
<KaV> anyone knows where to find the setting to prevent from kaffeine the screensaver ?
<bruenig> if not metacity or compiz, then I am confused
<bruenig> maybe kwin or xfwm4?
<bruenig> doubtful
<mrpockets> just on a rough general estimation
<cadefy> goodnight all, thank you for the help :)
<mrpockets> how hard is it to play Counter Strike on Wine?
<jason999_> OK I need help, when I boot I can't go into any OS I get an error named 'GRUB error 21'and I now can't use the normal live ubuntu and are running it in safe graphics mode
<ejer> sirius-black: this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<nios> bruenig: i run default one in ubuntu
<absalom> ejer: I think it started with X, first I thought maybe it was Xine...but apparently that was a dvd player.
<bruenig> nios: did you do the ps -A | grep compiz or not?
<ejer> absalom: xmms, but beep is better imo
<danand_> jason999_ - i think grub error 21 means that grub can't find the disk/partition/kernel_image you are trying to load. have you made any changes to your grub config file or is this a fresh install?
<nios> bruenig: compiz it found
<QuickGold> macd: when i select the option for guided install: use entire disk, it then asks me "Select disk to partition: SCSI 3 (2,0,0) (sda) - 10.7GB MegaRAID LD0 RAID5 10.7GB | SCSI 3 (2,1,0) (sdb) - 282.7GB MegaRAID LD1 Raid5 269GB"....which do I select?
<absalom> ejer: ok, thx
<erUSUL> !info audacious | absalom
<ubotu> absalom: audacious (source: audacious): Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-4 (gutsy), package size 976 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<bruenig> nios: so you are using compiz
<bruenig> nios: I would try to use metacity or some other wm
<jason999_> danand: It's fresh install though I'm not to sure I'm new to Linux
<grezer> gezz how long does it take to load ISPConfig ??
<stefko> Hello people How to set IP tables ( anti ddos ) on linux ubuntu 7.10 ( my computer ) i really need that anti ddos everyone ddosing me :S ?
<macd> QuickGold, I'd think youd want to use the 296GB one, I assume that matches your raid set right?
 * KaV wonders how to prevent screensaver from kaffeine
<macd> QuickGold, I assume if you setup the raid, you should be able to figure out what disk ;)
<jason999_> Can some one walk me through the install of ubuntu please ?
<ejer> !firestarter | stefko
<ubotu> stefko: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<QuickGold> macd: Yea, someone else says I need to wipe and redo the RAID first. Is that right?
<bruenig> jason999_: put the disk in, double click on the install icon, press next next next next next next, then restart
<ejer> jason999_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<beeblebro> with 7.10 / 8.04 my wireless gets disconnected after a while and I have to reboot to get online again. Is there an easier method than reboot?
<jason999_> Bruenig I've tried that many times
<TitoN> hi my laptop freeze up after a bit and gui is frozen. and on the case of the laptop the letter A is blinking
<macd> QuickGold, it can't hurt, do you have only one logical raid volume?
<QuickGold> macd: I think so
<danand_> jason999 - the config file for grub is located at /boot/grub/menu.lst of your hard disk/partition that you installed ubuntu on.
<jason999_> theres to much writing for me here
<macd> QuickGold, how many physical disks?
<QuickGold> macd: 5, i believe
<QuickGold> not sure
<grezer> Does anyone know how to change the colors on ircii, this is driving me nuts
<beeblebro> grezer: use nirc :)
<bruenig> grezer: use irssi
<popey> irssi \o/
<sirius-black> well... mounting doesnt help(i dont know what the partitions names are
<jason999_> bye guys thanks for the help I'll try
<macd> QuickGold, well, I'd gather some more information, then come back to install, but if you had varrying size disks, I'd prolly install buntu to one disk, then use the raid volume for /home or something, for your storage.
<QuickGold> k
<grezer> now people, I am not using a gui .. :)
 * QuickGold runs back to the server room
<bruenig> irssi is cli
<macd> QuickGold, it really boils down to you knowing the exact configuration of your machine before attempting to partition and install
<bruenig> it is the most popular cli client for sure
<QuickGold> macd: Yes, thats what im gonna do first...figure out what this server has on it
<macd> bruenig, +1 ;)
<Gigamo> I'm having a problem with my compiling. I'm trying to install Together Architect (for eclipse) and it fails. Together gives this: "error while loading shared libraries:libc.so.6"
<Popoi> Hi guys!
<danand_> grezer - bitchx has colours!
<beeblebro> naim/nirc is cli too
<macd> irssi has colors too!
<neuwald> hi guys. If I go on Places - Network, I can find my windows network. But if I try to save some file in thunderbird or firefox, I can't see my windows network. There is some way that I can see the windows network using thunderbird and firefox?
<grezer> hummm
<ahorriblemess> If anyone uses Python (I'm using it through Eclipse). I'm using PyGame to follow this snake/pac-man sort of game tutorial. I followed the directions and compared my indentations and spelling and everything, but I'm still having a problem. Is anyone skilled at Python/PyGame?
<d3d> hi, am i write in assuming dvd playback in ubuntu is a complete write-off ?
<afief> What could cause ubuntu to say #which foo => /bin/foo and foo bar => couldn't find /usr/local/bin/foo ?
<ahorriblemess> PyGame-dev
<erUSUL> !dvd | d3d
<ubotu> d3d: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<macd> d3d, it works fine when you install the proper library
<macd> !dvd > d3d
<ejer> !dvd | d3d
<macd> slammer by uboto spam ;)
<nios_> bruenig: i disabled compiz now and started a movie with mplayer it got a green screen, so now even worser
 * erUSUL one time is enough ;)
<d3d> thx macd
<danand_> d3d - no i watch dvds all the time :)
<ahorriblemess> ejer: how do you do that line? Sometimes I see it in terminal commands, I usually copy and past because I don't know how to do it
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: AltGr + 1
<ahorriblemess> erUSUL: Gr?
<neuwald> hi guys. If I go on Places - Network, I can find my windows network. But if I try to save some file in thunderbird or firefox, I can't see my windows network. There is some way that I can see the windows network using thunderbird and firefox?
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: it is used to build "pipes"
<ejer> ahorriblemess: it is usually SHIFT plus \ key
<ejer> i tink, I have it marked on all my keyboards
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: AltGr is the key on the right side of the space bar
<ahorriblemess> ejer: oh der it;s right on my friggin keyboard
<ahorriblemess> hahaha
<ejer> :)
<ian2012> Hi again, sorry but i have another problem.. this time im trying to install kiba-dock. i went to there site and theres a script there which is called "easykiba" ment to be easy to install. all was going good untill i got this error. anyone know what this means. heres a pic http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6879/screenshotqg3.png
<ahorriblemess> I never had any reason to use that in the past
<beeblebro> grezer: i find nirc very nice, tabbing through multiple windows, status console overlay etc.
<ejer> altgr+1 does not work for me
<ahorriblemess> alright I'm gonna go search around for Python help some more
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: it is prety central to unix filosophy the hability to build pipes of multiple commands
<grezer> ok this is better
<grezer> much better
<erUSUL> ejer: spanish keyboard here
<erUSUL> ejer: ñ
<ejer> well that won't work for a lot of the users here ;)
<grezer> irssi will do me for now
<grezer> thanks bruenig
<danand_> erUSUL - try key to left of z. shift and \ should give you |
<ian2012> can anyone help me please
<ian2012> this time im trying to install kiba-dock. i went to there site and theres a script there which is called "easykiba" ment to be easy to install. all was going good untill i got this error. anyone know what this means. heres a pic http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6879/screenshotqg3.png
<neuwald> that is some way that firefox can see my network shares on ubuntu?
<grezer> ok, does it like take 7 hours to load ISPConfig or what ?
<danceifyoucannot> Maybe you need to specify another gamepath with '-d /path/to/datadir'?
<ejer> grezer: yes, it is a long process, maybe not 7 hours...
<grezer> this is taking for ever
<co0lingFir3> how do i run the game warsow? nothing happens if i run the warsow file in the unzipped dir
<ejer> ian2012: that is a script someone else wrote, doubt anyone here can help you with it
<TrustNoOne> can someone help me setup a network printer on linux
<erUSUL> co0lingFir3: sudo apt-get install warsow then go to Applications>Games>Warsow
<ian2012> oh ok thanks anyway
<MIFI> ian: your desktop looks cool. ;) double-checked all the required packets?
<co0lingFir3> erUSUL: i'd like to use the new version of the game, so i downloaded it
<ian2012> MIFI: i only got ubuntu few days ago :P
<ian2012> i will check with kiba-dock site
<ahorriblemess> Figured I'd drop back in if anyone paid attention to my previous question... the problem was simply a lowercase letter when it should have been a capital
<DaveEngland> how could i add my wireless card to the list of iwconfig ??
<MIFI> ok.. i would rather use compiz than a dock :)
<aoupi> DaveEngland: it shows up automaticaly when you have a proper driver
<MIFI> compiz is easy to install and looks GREAT :)
<DaveEngland> aoupi, the drivers are a problem yes :D dont know where to get them :( can you help me plz?
<aoupi> DaveEngland: no, sorry
<prince_jammys> he probably has it installed, stuff is transparent
<ejer> DaveEngland: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<QuickGold> macd: Ok, I have one "mega drive" now in my RAID.  What file system would you recommend? xfs?
<orlandoj> which program can i use to run .ra files ?
<co0lingFir3> erUSUL: anyway to install the new version of warsow?
<grezer> and the other thing I noticed about ispconfig, is there isent much in the support forums about it, or at least I havent been able to find anything
<aoupi> DaveEngland: looked at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<StucKman> hi all. almos everytime I do my round of updates I find that when I have something to update, be either a security or an update, there are some packages "automatically being held back". why's that, and how can I make aptitude not to hold back anything?
<DaveEngland> yes thnx
<danand_> DaveEngland - you really need to find out the exact make and model of your wireless card and more specifically the chipset it uses
<StucKman> QuickGold: what will you store in it?
<StucKman> QuickGold: what kind of files...
<danand_> DaveEngland - the commands lspci lsusb and lshw may shed some light depending on what type of card your using
<QuickGold> StucKman: This will be a web server that will be running Drupal
<danceifyoucannot> how do i install 	sauerbraten_2007_12_24_assassin_edition_linux.tar.bz2
<StucKman> QuickGold: etx3
<StucKman> xfs is for big files
<QuickGold> StucKman: Thank you, I will use that
<DaveEngland> http://www.digitus.info/scripts/digdetail.asp?artnr=DN%2D7006GS
<ejer> ext3 QuickGold
<DaveEngland> this is the card i use!
<QuickGold> ejer: thanks
 * QuickGold runs back to the server room
<StucKman> QuickGold: why dod you said "mega drive"?
<erUSUL> co0lingFir3: never done it so dunno
<DaveEngland> Realtek-Chipset
<trond_> my adept database is locked.. how do i resolve it? the windows method of reboting didnt do it..;P
<ejer> StucKman: he is installing  a sega server ;)
<QuickGold> StucKman: I said that rather than set up more than one drive with my RAID array
<co0lingFir3> does any1 how to start newest version of the warsow game?
<DaveEngland> danand_, http://www.digitus.info/scripts/digdetail.asp?artnr=DN%2D7006GS this is the card i use!
<prince_jammys> !aptfix > trond_
<ere4si> danceifyoucannot, you should be able to use nautilus to extract it - double click then extract then look for a readme file
<gopp> what would be a proper way to make a guest acount in ubuntu linux
<macd> QuickGold, also consider reiser
<trond_> ok dubman ^
<StucKman> QuickGold: raid1?
<QuickGold> StucKman: RAID5
<prince_jammys> :)
<StucKman> QuickGold: nice
<QuickGold> macd: Which is better for speed....ext3 or reiser?
<macd> QuickGold, I've seen benchmarks point both ways, but I believe in reiser.
<ejer> i like reiser too, but still use ext3 for servers
<StucKman> QuickGold: macd: reiser has some disadvantages
<macd> QuickGold, however I would partition /boot on its own parition (say 200megs) and use ext3 there
<cfedde> difference in performance between those file systems is application specific.  and probably small enough to be swamped by production issues.
<StucKman> macd: yes, that's a workaround of one of the disadvantages I mentioned
<trond_> umm, how do i apply this command mr. prince_jammys ?
<QuickGold> macd: if I made a /boot partition, I would need to redo my RAID, correct?
<macd> StucKman, I've learned the hard way years ago ;)
<macd> QuickGold, no
<macd> QuickGold, just dont use the guided partition setup
<prince_jammys> trond_: paste it into a terminal , or do alt f2 and paste it there
<QuickGold> macd: so instead I would use the manual partition option in the ubuntu installer?
<prince_jammys> trond_: you're kde right?
<macd> QuickGold, yep
<QuickGold> macd: so /boot is reiser and the other drive would be ext3?
<thebusby> I apologize for speaking out of turn, but I was wondering if there was some system for asking a question? (take a number, etc)
<Safiyyah> I just installed my nvidia gforce card + now ubuntu gets stuck when booting up, it gets stuck when it tries to load the gdm, I loaded the live CD + that picked it up fine what now?
<erUSUL> !ask | thebusby
<ubotu> thebusby: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<StucKman> QuickGold: the other way aorunf
<StucKman> around*
<QuickGold> StucKman: thank you
<macd> QuickGold, and with that, you get some advantages, I'd make /boot 200mb- ext3 , /var a few gigs ext3, / reiser the rest of the space
<StucKman> but I would say ext3 all the way
<filthpig> hi, I downloaded and ran gparted as sudo, but it just stands still at "searching through all devices", nothing happens. I've one 250 gb internal disk and one 250 gb external disk. I'm going to reformat the external one to ext3 since the default is ntfs...
 * genius will pay 100$ via paypal for professional help with laptop (Nvidia 7400Go) + external monitor installation. Problem is not so easy for newbies. join #genius-help.
<Beererde> hi. when i try to start open office, it says "bus error". any solutions?
<trond_> prince_jammys: correct..im using kubuntu :)
<danand_> DaveEngland - it uses a realtek chipset by the look of it (sure my german stretched that far)!!
<QuickGold> macd: StucKman: Let me attempt to do this then (keyword: attempt)
<macd> QuickGold, yes its really your decision on filesystem type, and ext3 does have its advantages when it comes to repairing, as well as someone mentioned earlier chances are the filesystem wont be yiour bottleneck
 * QuickGold runs back to the server room
<DaveEngland> danand_,  yes realtek^
<prince_jammys> trond_: then you type it or paste it into Konsole, KMenu->System->Konsole
<trond_> prince_jammys: i saw your msg in ubotu now..sorry..i think that solved it :D
<mphill_> is there any software to manage ubuntu servers like with Sun's Connector.  I would like to be able to remotely administor and apply patches. I know there is cron, ssh, vnc, etc but the "enterprise" team here at work won't consider ubuntu because it doesn't have this software.
<prince_jammys> trond_: oh, i thought you had seen the bot message
<macd> mphill, yes its called 'landscape' and is available form canonical ltd.
<trond_> prince_jammys: didnt see it at first..sorry..hehe
<thebusby> Question: How do I get g++ with the "-m32" option on Ubuntu Server 64-bit to use the /usr/lib32/stdc++ library instead of /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libstdc++ during compilation?
<macd> mphill, see https://landscape.canonical.com/
<danand_> DaveEngland - that's still probably not enough info though. Can you pastebin the output of the lspci -vvv command
<QuickGold> macd: For the 3 drives you outlined, should they be Logical or primary?
<macd> You can have that many primary partitions, but I suggest making 2 primaries then one within that.
 * genius will pay 100$ via paypal for professional help with laptop (Nvidia 7400Go) external monitor installation. Problem is not so easy for newbies. join #genius-help.
<Guest98> hey
<macd> but I have to run, hopefully you can get some more help :)
<macd> good luck QuickGold
<trond_> prince_jammys: it worked mon! great ;)
<QuickGold> macd: thank you for your help
<prince_jammys> trond_: good
 * QuickGold runs back to the server room
<ally_oxxoo> hey guys, does ubuntu have any free software for mixing/editing music?
<Pownager> heyhey
<prince_jammys> !info audacity | ally_oxxoo
<ubotu> ally_oxxoo: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6836 kB
<sveakex> Pownager: i know you ;(
<ally_oxxoo> prince_jammys have you used it before?
<prince_jammys> ally_oxxoo: a little bit
<ally_oxxoo> and how did you like it?
<nonnii> is there plans when ubuntu will start using real upstart jobs instead of old rc-scripts?
<ally_oxxoo> any ofter software similar to audacity?
<Namul> hello?
<prince_jammys> ally_oxxoo: i use an old windows one mostly, but havent done that sort of stuff in a while.
<sveakex> Namul: x)
<ally_oxxoo> oh okay
<ally_oxxoo> im just trying to make my first remix :)
<Solet> how long should mkfs.vfat take on a 190gig usb 2.0 hard hard drive (making a single full drive partition)
<prince_jammys> ally_oxxoo: apt-cache search "sound editor"  <-- type that in terminal, and there are others too.  audacity the most popular, i think
<ejer> ally_oxxoo: http://linux-sound.org/ TONS of resources there
<Bad_boy> hi folks, I have a little problem, i tried to install flash-plugin non free, and package manager hung so I had to reboot. now when I ope package manager it says to run dpkg --configure -a, the ftp site is not working, how can i kill it
<Bad_boy> Resolving fpdownload.macromedia.com... 88.221.178.70
<Bad_boy> Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|88.221.178.70|:80...
<ally_oxxoo> thanks guys :) cheers
<noah> how can i find out what memory cards i have in what slots in my machine, without opening it up?
<bastid_raZor> noah; lspci
<erUSUL> genius: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<bastid_raZor> noah; i could be wrong on that. :\
<housefly7k> Hi, wht IRC client do you guys use in ubuntu
<pax> help please, suspend wouldn't work with Gutsy
<ejer> housefly7k: pidgin, can chat on msn, aol, irc, everything
<pax> anyone please?
<noah> bastid_raZor: if the info is there i'm not sure how to interpret it...
<danand_> housefly7k - bitchx
<bastid_raZor> housefly7k; i like Xchat for irc. many more to choose from though
<pax> suspend wounld work with gutsy
<pax> suspend wounld work with gutsy, how to fix it?
<prince_jammys> !repeat | pax
<ubotu> pax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pax> I did some search, but didn't know how to fix the problem still
<zacuan> so many people here i'll just assume you know everything: i need a gizmo that acts as a converter between the PTP protocol and the PictBridge protocol... anyone happen to know where to continue my search?
<pax> here is the problem, I have a supercomputer, and install gutsy as a second os in the second partition
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to install fonts easily in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !fonts | Optimus55
<MasterShrek> !fonts | Optimus55
<pax> at the beginning, when I pressed sleep button on my keyboard, it enters into suspend
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me what a stack error is please
<mysterioso> Does anyone know how to get the 43xx cutter to work?  I dont know how to use it.  I already have it downloaded. !!!!
<pax> it was good then
<ubotu> Optimus55: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<prince_jammys> !enter | pax
<ubotu> pax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Optimus55> thnx
<carpedie2> mysterioso: are you sure you need it?  usually not
<jason999> hello, I need some help, I cant seem to install Ubuntu properly.I get 'GRUB error 21' please help me I cant access my computer at all
<MasterShrek> mysterioso, bcm43xx-fwcutter --help
<MasterShrek> mysterioso, but as suggested, you shouldnt need to manually cut the firmware
<pax> this morning, when I tried to wake it up by pushing the power key, the monitor gives a black screen with nothing on it at all
<mysterioso> carpedie2  Yeah i need it.  i had it workin b4 my system crashed.  but i did so much stuff i forgot how i got it to work
<danand_> Optimus55 /quit
<jason999>  hello, I need some help, I cant seem to install Ubuntu properly.I get 'GRUB error 21' please help me I cant access my computer at all
<grezer> this sucks, I forgot to load some perl scripts .. now I have to load ISPConfig all over again
<danand_> ooops :)
<mysterioso> i am not using bmc43, it does not work, I am using b43-fwcutter-009
<carpedie2> mysterioso: You don't have a .inf driver file?
<jason999> Please help me, you have no idea how much I need a PC
<mysterioso> its a tar.bz2
<carpedie2> mysterioso: jason999, are you trying to install and can't run the installer? or is this after you've already installed?
<jamey> which room do i join for programming questions?
<alphabmr_> Hi!! I can't install Ubuntu 7.04 on my HD sata Maxtor 250Go !!
<pax> then I turned my computer off, ubuntu runs the logo thing, and gives me the black screen, I had to delete ubuntu from my computer.  so is it the problem with nvdir card or with the os itself?
<jason999> After I've run the installer, sorry its my first time on a IRC
<jason999> when I reboot
<grezer> third time is the charm
<ZerO^Coo|> hi guys i need some help
 * grezer crosses his fingers
<ZerO^Coo|> i got a problem i cant access my windows boxes network
<ZerO^Coo|> from ubuntu
<housefly7k> I tried pidgin and got disconnected a couple of time
<TrustNoOne> does anyone here use a firewall on linux?
<jason999> <carpedie2> after the install on reboot
<jrib> !anyone | TrustNoOne
<ubotu> TrustNoOne: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mysterioso> carpedie2 am I trying to install what?
<ompaul> !grub >  jason999 (please read the message from ubotu, it is the community notes on grub)
<housefly7k> So now i am trying XChat IRC
<housefly7k> I will see how it works
<pax> I looked for help from the forum, some people said that downgrade to feisty would fix the problem, but why.  should gutsy be better than feisty
<alphabmr_> Hi!! I can't install Ubuntu 7.04 on my HD sata Maxtor 250Go !!
<ompaul> !firewall > TrustNoOne (check message from ubotu please for firewall info)
<jrib> alphabmr_: please do not repeat so often
<amenado> !patience | alphabmr_
<ubotu> alphabmr_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pax> anyone could help me with this suspend thing
<carpedie2> mysterioso: sorry, I switched to jason999 after starting to type something to you
<TrustNoOne> I use firestarter firewall and it keeps blocking random ip's and random ports when im not doing anything, I whois the IP and its usually from RIPE network, im not sure what this is from
<Gigamo> y
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, i need your help. After installing ubuntu windows Xp was added to grub, the thing is windows XP ist not installed on my computer anymore. The partion that had win xp on it now has windows vista but i can't boot into vista. Is there anyway i can add vista to Grub?
<alphabmr_> Sorry about that !
<carpedie2> jason999: one person suggests powering down for a few seconds, then rebooting
<jason999> <carpedie2> I dont think thats going to help, I need to know where I am going wrong, I still want windows on my PC
<odb|fide1_> hi, i am new to ubuntu. is there something like a testing tree inside the 7.10 release version ?
<ompaul> !grub >  jason999 (please read the message from ubotu, it is the community notes on grub)
<jamey> what is the channel for programming questions?
<jrib> odb|fide1_: what do you mean by a "testing tree"?
<jrib> jamey: what language?
<odb|fide1_> like debian stable, testing
<pax> anyone received my message
<ompaul> jamey, that is language dependant
<DaveEngland> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvel technology gruop ltd. 88w335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g wireless (rwv 03) this is my wirelles card, can anybody tell me, where could i get the apropriate drivers?
<ompaul> !patience | pax
<ubotu> pax: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> !repositories > odb|fide1_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<jamey> english
<jason999> <carpedie2> thanks I'll try
<ZerO^Coo|> any one can help[ please
<ompaul> pax a bit harsh I was thought it was politer -- hmmm
<jrib> odb|fide1_: ubuntu works differently.  Currently 8.04 is being developed but you cannot mix repositories
<mysterioso> DOES ANYONE KNOW how to get a broadcom 43xx wireless modem to work?
<pax> do you think the developer would help me with my problem
<odb|fide1_> ok thank you jrib
<ompaul> jrib, what is the "nicer version of " patience
<fliegenderfrosch> jamey, what programing language?
<jrib> !wifi > mysterioso (read the private message from ubotu)
<carpedie2> mysterioso: totally depends on the actual chipset, but yes, quite a bit
<Led_Zeppelin> hello, anyone setup Ubuntu with Dual monitors? I need help configuring mine
<jrib> ompaul: !repeat ?
<mysterioso> jrib the wifidocs suck
<carpedie2> mysterioso: as I asked before, do you have a .inf file for your chipset?
<DaveEngland> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvel technology gruop ltd. 88w335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g wireless (rwv 03) this is my wirelles card, can anybody tell me, where could i get the apropriate drivers?
<fliegenderfrosch> Led_Zeppelin, depends on the graphic card
<Led_Zeppelin> fliegenderfrosch, nvdia
<pax> it's such a dissappointment, I was going to switch from windows to ubuntu, but now I have to go back to windows
<mysterioso> carpedie2 i dont think so.  isnt ini for windows?
<ompaul> mysterioso, it is detailed go find your card there and you will make it works
<carpedie2> mysterioso: yes
<jrib> mysterioso: well I don't know anything about it, but you can probably get better help if you state exactly what document you followed and exactly what did not work
<jason999> <carpedie2>None of the Commands work for me
<nano__> hey guys, is there a side panel option available in ubuntu, similar to taht in vista?
<carpedie2> jason999: don't know what you mean by that
<jamey> english programming channel?
<Beererde> hi. when i try to start open office, it says "bus error". any solutions?
<jrib> jamey: what programming language?  Like C is in ##c, python is in #python, etc
<jason999> <carpedie2> It tell me to do certain commands in terminal, one example being 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<fliegenderfrosch> Led_Zeppelin: the proprietary nvidia driver ships with a tool called "nvidia-settings" if i recall correctly, which allows you setting up dual view
<carpedie2> mysterioso: but windows .inf files work with ndiswrapper.  the cutter program is only to extract from a .sys file, also used by windows
<pax> pax is being polite, anyone knows how to solve suspend wouldn't work with gutsy problem?
<jamey> php
<jrib> jamey: /join ##php
<fous> whats an alternative to open vpn
<nano__> does anybody know of any good system statistics panel for gnome?
<mysterioso> carpedie2 im just gonna work on it myself for a bit.  then ill know myself. and when someone comes here and asks ill be like.  helz ya
<housefly7k> pax: what is your computer?
<ompaul> pax, wait a while -- it is going to take a while for someone with that solved to talk with you - (rare enough someone gets it sorted_) check http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<jimcooncat> nano__, I don't know about windows, but in the default ubuntu you can add panels all over the place. Right-click on the top panel, and choose "New Panel"
<jason999> <carpedie2> ill boot down for a little and try that then
<nano__> jimcooncat: thnx
<pax> m8120n is my computer
<carpediem> mysterioso: that's fine, but you won't get far with the cutter program without a .sys file.
<fliegenderfrosch> nano__, you could use conky
<absalom> hmm, my download speed seems awfully slow in Bittorrent, anything u have to do to get a higher speed?
<mysterioso> carpediem i used it b4
<komputes> LjL: do you have a guide which can help me figure this stuff so I can fix my noisy laptop cpu fan?
<Led_Zeppelin> fliegenderfrosch, hmmm
<TrustNoOne> in amarok, is there a way to change the hotkeys for skipping tracks? because my Super+Z is macro for another compiz setting and I'd like to keep it that way
<DaveEng> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvel technology gruop ltd. 88w335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g wireless (rwv 03) this is my wirelles card, can anybody tell me, where could i get the apropriate drivers?
<Led_Zeppelin> fliegenderfrosch, do I need to setup anything with BIOS ?
<carpediem> mysterioso: then you had a .sys file
<fliegenderfrosch> Led_Zeppelin, I don't think so
<nano__> fliegenderfrosch: I assume conky looks good as well.
<carpediem> TrustNoOne: it's in the options
<Led_Zeppelin> fliegenderfrosch, ok, it seems its only finding only 1 video card
<ompaul> !torrent | absalom (check message from bot - includes faq)
<ubotu> absalom (check message from bot - includes faq): Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jimcooncat> nano__, then right-click on your new panel, adjust the Properties, and add stuff to it.
<beyhan> hey
<TrustNoOne> carpedie1, where in the options? i was looking but couldnt find it
<beyhan> hallo
<beyhan> a question
<fliegenderfrosch> Led_Zeppelin: so you use two different video cards?
<housefly7k> pax: So what happens when you try to suspend now?
<Led_Zeppelin> i have 2 vid cards. 1 PCI (which I am using now).
<pax> housefly7k: don't you have the same problem, I know someone has the same problem as I'm having
<ompaul> !enter | beyhan
<ubotu> beyhan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Led_Zeppelin> fliegenderfrosch, yes, 2 video cards
<absalom> ompaul: you prefer any else?
<pax> housefly7k: I couldn't load ubuntu at all so I deleted it
<ZerO^Coo|> any one can help[ please
<TrustNoOne> carpedie1, i found it
<housefly7k> pax: i thought the problem was with suspend, so now you are saying you cannot install ubuntu?
<ompaul> absalom, speed is dependant on how free you are with your upstream as opposed to you downstream and the total seeds - happy gnu linux
<pax> housefly7k: I haven't started reintall ubuntu
<deeflex> Hi I have succesfully installed ubuntu but when I restart the grub loader gives me the error: "error 21". I have win on my primary hdd and ubuntu on secondary hdd.
<LjL> komputes, no, no guide that i know of. do you have the "sensors" command working?
<deeflex> I've tried to re-isntall grub too ...
<mysterioso> carpediem from what I see you dont need anything but the cutter tar.
<ZerO^Coo|> got a problem with my network
<fliegenderfrosch> Led_Zeppelin: sorry, i don't know about using two video cards
<komputes> LjL i HAVE LMSENSORS INSTALLED YES
<komputes> LjL oops caps
<LjL> komputes: yes but does typing "sensors" actually work and give you data?
<pax> housefly7k: I just want to know what happened, so next time I hit suspend, I wouldn't have to delete gutsy and reinstall it
<komputes> LjL yes, i posted it on ubuntu forums
<housefly7k> pax: so you had Gutsy installed, you hit suspend and after that you werent even able to load up gutsy again?
<komputes> LjL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4375279#post4375279
<pax> housefly7k: yes
<CarlFK> what is the  /etc/modprobe.d/ way of doing adding a line to /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<fous> how do i change permision on hd writing
<housefly7k> pax: so no error messages? what happened when you rebooted? GRUB came up?
<CarlFK> guessing I add a file, put the line in the file. does it matter what the file name is?
<pax> housefly7k: the strange thing is that at the beginning it worked fine, but the problem emerged after two days I had gutsy install.  and there was error messages.  Grub came up, and the logo screen ran, then it was a black screen.  There was nothing I could do, so i unplug the power
<pax> housefly7k: I meant to say there was NO error message
<didrain> [[[
<LjL> komputes: your cpuinfo states that your cpu is *already* running at 800 mhz though...?
<fliegenderfrosch> Led_Zeppelin: you could have a look at xinerama though
<squee> How do I print the busid of my video card?
<trond_> hm, any tricks to unrar big archives? i use ark and have gotten the unrar-free file..
<fliegenderfrosch> squee: i think you can find it in the xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> trond_, i usually use the command line to do it, seems to be alot more stable for some reason
<housefly7k> pax: so right now you removed gutsy? did you change any files to try and make the suspend work? or from a fresh install of gutsy you hit suspend?
<prince_jammys> trond_: i cant seem to open those with ark.  i use gnome's file-roller
<MasterShrek> trond_, unrar x file.rar
<komputes> LjL: beleive me, it HT
<prince_jammys> trond_: yeah there's also the command-line "unrar"
<LjL> komputes, i don't know what that is
<pax> housefly7k: I haven't tried to reinstall gutsy, becase I want to find out why first
<trond_> ok..thanks for all the good advice
<komputes> LjL: me neither but it jumps between 800 and 1600
<komputes> LjL I want to tell it, stay statically at 800 and turn off the fan
<squee> fliegenderfrosch, I'm trying to find it for my xorg, it seems to be improperly detected
<killux_> hey i pressed ctrl + r in my file browser and now it wont open up
<killux_> and when i try to rename a file in the terminal i get this error
<LjL> komputes, i don't know what to look for. the correct term cannot be hypertreading, because that's an Intel term, but your processor is AMD
<housefly7k> pax: one moment please
<MasterShrek> komputes, are you talking about dynamic cpu frequency, you can set that to different profiles, ondemand, powersave, etc
<pax> housefly7k: ok
<didrain> pax ~»hi
<pax> didrain: hi
<killux_> what happen when you press ctrl + r in the file browser?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the document file:///usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/html/kernel-api/index.html? Especially, what is a 'Device Driver's Base'?
<MasterShrek> komputes, sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<pax> didrain: are you trying to help me or trying to help me help you?
<housefly7k> pax: did you only have ubuntu on the computeR?
<Whatever> Hello all
<housefly7k> pax: did you have another OS installed
<pax> housefly7k: I also have vista
<killux_> how do you logout via the terminal?
<DaveEng> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvel technology gruop ltd. 88w335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g wireless (rwv 03) this is my wirelles card, can anybody tell me, where could i get the apropriate drivers?
<didrain> ֌
<pax> in the first partition, I know to dual boot, it was simple matter
<fliegenderfrosch> squee: lspci should work
<prince_jammys> killux_: logout
<Whatever> Would someone help me?
<housefly7k> pax: so when gutsy wouldnt load did you try loading into vista? and di that work?
<killux_> prince_jammys, doesnt work
<pax> housefly7k: yes, I am using vista now
<riaal> Is there any way I can stream internet radio from my ubuntu server? (no gui) ?
<killux_> prince_jammys, i get this Vampire Weekend - I Stand Corrected
<housefly7k> pax: so ubuntu is still installed?
<boneyendoplasm> sup guys
<killux_> i mean bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<pax> housefly7k: I deleted it
<killux_> and exit just quits the terminal
<housefly7k> pax: what video card do you have in there? Nvidia?
<aneviltrend> Has anyone installed kqemu on 7.10? Do you need to have hardware support for virtualization in order to use it?
<DaveEng> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvel technology gruop ltd. 88w335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g wireless (rwv 03) this is my wirelles card, can anybody tell me, where could i get the apropriate drivers?
<prince_jammys> killux_: oh you're in an xsession
<killux_> yes
<carpediem> aneviltrend: no, you don't
<pax> housefly7k: nvdia geforce 7350
<aneviltrend> carpedium: thanks
<jlarson> does anyone know of a way to remotely start apps on windows from a linux box?
<killux_> prince_jammys, so how do you do it
<Whatever> Hi all
<housefly7k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/25607
<prince_jammys> killux_: i'm trying to figure that one out :)  i thought you were on console
<housefly7k> pax: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/25607>
<tomd123> jlarson, look at the rdp protocol
<fliegenderfrosch> jlarson: i suppose you don't mean something like vnc?
<housefly7k> pax: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=4cbfd9eacf137102cab224a10441e46f&t=270996>
<riaal> Please? Is there any way to stream internet radio from the terminal? (have no gui)
<hadi57> hi, i want to download ubuntu and firefox me hard time, any torrent file available?
<jlarson> thank you tomd123
<boneyendoplasm> i dont riaal.  im new to ubuntu
<fliegenderfrosch> riaal: maybe mplayer can do it
<tomd123> hadi57: what?
<housefly7k> pax: sorry i dont know what the problem is but Nvidia was mentioned in a couple of pages that had problems with computers loading after suspend
<riaal> fliegenderfrosch: mplayer? :S sounds like a longshoot?
<prince_jammys> killux_: this will quit your x session :  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     --- then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will restart it
<jlarson> fliegenderfrosh, i basically just want to start an app on a windows server via a script on a linux server
<boneyendoplasm> hadi, you can't download those from the internet?
<boneyendoplasm> they are free after all
<Whatever> hadi57: search on mininova.org you would be able to find it over there. For firefox, it isn't that big, therefore you should be able to download it from the website
<hadi57> i want to download ubuntu, but cant stay long on the internet waiting for the download
<housefly7k> pax: I think it is best to keep it installed and try again, and see what the problem is, this way when someone suggests a fix you can do it right away
<boneyendoplasm> ah
<Whatever> hadi57: I would say then you should request a CD
<jlarson> ah, rdp looks like what i need, thanks again tom
<boneyendoplasm> yeah it took my like 45 mins to d/l it
<fliegenderfrosch> hadi57: yes there are torrents on the server
<pax> housefly7k: do you know what VBERestore mean
<fotoflo> hey, how do i update my php?
<hc> hadi57: you can use torrents which will start from where you last stopped them, letting you continue your download
<housefly7k> pax: it would be best if you had another computer/laptop so you can check online while trying to fix the problem
<hadi57> torrents available? ok ill have it
<housefly7k> pax: I dont I will google it
<Ubuntu> hi all, is this the place to get help on kdevelop
<raidghost> Is there anyone that knows a way to get the inbuild webcam on acer aspire 9300 to work propperly? uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 Camera (5986:0100)
<fliegenderfrosch> hadi57: they are on virtually all mirrors
<tomd123> hadi57: you can also request free cds
<hadi57> cd takes long time according to site
<fliegenderfrosch> hadi57: true
<Whatever> Hi all, how do I reduce the font on my login in screen? The fonts are so big, I can't see what I am typing.
<ScottH> Anyone have a sec for a simple Apache security Q?
<hadi57> i did request in the past, and took 2 months
<housefly7k> pax: why did you have a problem with VBERestore?
<hc> ScottH: why don't you just ask and see who has time?
<hadi57> any way checking the site for torrent again
<tomd123> hadi57, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<tomd123> hadi57 no wait, thats the dvd
<pax> housefly7k: I am having problem with it, someone mentioned that somewhere saying that it would be added to xorg.conf
<Ubuntu> but there are many discussions going on at the same time...it is hard to find "my" question among the others...
<hadi57> ah ok
<pax> housefly7k: I don't know what it will do, so I am asking what it means
<hc> Ubuntu: people precede their answers with your name when they speak to you
<Whatever> How do you reduce the font on the login screen?
<fevel> anyone using kde4?
<tomd123> hadi57, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ there you go, pick out the torrent you want :P
<Ubuntu> hc: is there some way to filter the view?
<prince_jammys> Ubuntu: you should also check #kubuntu
<hadi57> thank you for the link
<hc> Ubuntu: it would depend on your client, see if you can find something in their help guide
<ScottH> Ok :)  I changed the directory security on /var/www to have group www-data access for read and write.  I added my web editors to that group and setup file permissions 755 for the group.  Any security concerns I should address?
<Whatever> How do you reduce teh font on the login screen?
<bullgard4> What programs use or evaluate the contents of the file /var/log/udev?
<Ubuntu> hc: but what if more than one is answering do I have to include all names...sorry for my questions but this form is new to me..
<tomd123> whatever, i don't think *teh* font can be changed
<danceifyoucannot> is there bos wars strategy guide
<Whatever> How do you install application.
<tomd123> whatever, go to applications->add/remove
<hc> Ubuntu: no problem, you're asking instead of shooting in the wild. Most clients have tab auto completion, so you can hit tab to complete a nickname. If your answer is directed at more then 1, you usually type all names.
<tomd123> whatever or System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<danceifyoucannot> is there bos wars strategy guide? and with all the good strategy games out there why would anyone choose bos wars which is like out of date gameplay and gui?
<housefly7k> pax: sorry i got disconnected
<pax> housefly7k: it's alright
<Solet> hey when doing the "Copy Disc..." from right clicking a cd icon on the desktop, i go through tell it what file to save it to and all, then it starts going, a dialog pops up and it says something about creating image file etc, but then the dialog goes away a half second later.  Is the process still going in the background? how long should it take for ~600MB disc?
<housefly7k> pax: so you were aying something about VBrestore
<Ubuntu> hc thanks for your time. I was actually just qorious about the irc and if it is working. I have som issus about how to install kdevelop on kubuntu. I will read the manual first before I ask in this chat...
<edmont> hi
<grezer> this install is putting me to sleep its taking so long
<edmont> i have problems with java and flash
<Whatever> tomd123: I want to install VLC player, because Totem does not play avi. I go in to add remove programs and I click on VLC player. It tells me refresh as the list of applications is not available. What do I do?
<PBeck> hi
<pax> housefly7k: I found this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2006-October/308020.html
<mauro> ciudad de dios
<gothy> Ubuntu: you're welcome. If you're having trouble with installing, we're more then willing to help out (i changed my nick btw)
<Slart> a quick question... when an application needs a certain library.. how does it search for that library? can I put the library in the same folder as the executable and it should find it?
<ScottH> Apache security Question:  I changed the directory security on /var/www to have group www-data access for read and write.  I added my web editors to that group and setup file permissions 755 for the group.  Any security concerns I should address?
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: if add/remove doesn't allow you to refresh the list, use synaptic
<tomd123> whatever: do what fliegenderfrosch said, lol that was a fun type :P
<Whatever> Where is that (FGF
<jrib> ScottH: yeah, www-data shouldn't be able to write to anything it doesn't need to
<edmont> i got this: http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazotestjavavirtuqg5.png
<LibertyShadow> For some reason, I cannot connect to anything via http
<housefly7k> pax: did you do any changes to your xorg.conf
<LibertyShadow> I can connect by https
<LibertyShadow> or ftp
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: System > System settings > synaptic package manager
<LibertyShadow> irc
<Whatever> FGF: Okay.
<LibertyShadow> Any suggestions?
<ScottH> jrib, could you elaborate?  should i create my own group and use that instead?
<Whatever> Okay I found it, what do I do now?
<housefly7k> pax: what was your computer model again?
<fliegenderfrosch> LibertyShadow: just an idea, but are you using a http proxy?
<LibertyShadow> fliegenderfrosch: no
<jrib> ScottH: yes
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: click on "Reload" on top left
<pax> housefly7k: I think I will when I have gutsy reinstalled, but does that make sense to you though, what does it do to add that line of code to xorg.conf.  My computer is hp m8120n, a supercomputer
<jrib> ScottH: you should only let www-data write to files it need to write to (e.g. wiki files)
<rainrunner87> Anyone know any good tools for tagging arbitrary files and sorting by combinations of those tags?
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: maybe the things are labeled slightly different, i don't use the english locale
<ScottH> Ok, so I'll make group called www-editor and use it instead.  Cool?  Some issues with the www-data group?
<Whatever> FGF: It downloaded 6 files, searched for VLC and nothing.
<jrib> ScottH: that sounds fine.  www-data should not have write permissions
<prince_jammys> rainrunner87: doesn't "tracker" do this? it comes with ubuntu
<housefly7k> pax: it is mentioned in a couple of places
<pax> housefly7k: what is
<ScottH> Ok, thanks for the input!  :-D
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever, probably the sources aren't activated
<prince_jammys> rainrunner87: i guess tracker probably doesnt let you tag files arbitrarily
<housefly7k> pax: well I am not an expert, but i know when the same problem happened to my friend, we would load the laptop and the logo would come thn black screen
<LibertyShadow> fliegenderfrosch: My Nvidia installer can connect to ftp://download.nvidia.com
<housefly7k> pax: Hitting ALT+f1 at stratup would load into terminal
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: go to System > system administration > software sources
<LibertyShadow> fliegenderfrosch: My Firewall is disabled, I tried restarting, and my hosts file is empty
<housefly7k> pax: and from there you can access all the files and change them or restore them
<Whatever> FGF: Okay I am there, what do I do next?
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: make sure that main, restricted, universe, multiverse are all enabled
<housefly7k> pax: so install gutsy, try it out, add the VBErestore line in xorg.conf but before you do back up your xorg.conf
<pax> housefly7k: what happened to your friend is the same  thing that happend to me
<Whatever> FGF: What abotu source?
<fliegenderfrosch> LibertyShadow: sorry, i don't know more, i'm no network pro either
<housefly7k> pax: just do "sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_back"
<pax> housefly7k: when i got into the terminal by alt+f1, what should I do from there
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: you probably don't need source codes, but activating it as well does no harm either
<housefly7k> pax: no unfortunately it isnt, he has a laptop and some laptops have problems with ACPI and changing that fixed his issues
<housefly7k> pax: well from the terminal you can follow any advice given to you or you can file a bug report and be able to provide them with the information they ask for
<Whatever> FGF: Thanks, what is the packet manager, is it the "thing" behind add/remove?
<pax> housefly7k: I never filed a bug report before and didn't believe that someone will actually try to fix it, but I guess I will have to someday
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: add/remove is basically just a simplified installer
<housefly7k> pax: well you can file the bug report and meanwhile dont use suspend and see if anyone can help with that
<ColorSounfBoy> how can i enable icecast client :|
<rainrunner87> prince_jammys: Tracker's not particularly friendly to the problem, or at least not that I've seen in my tinkerings with it.  I guess I'll just have to code something up.  Oh well.
<housefly7k> pax: sorry i am not of much help
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: but all these programs are frontends for the same package management system
<Whatever> FGF: Okay
<housefly7k> pax: from the temrinal if you type "gdm" it will try to launch the Gnome desktop manager which is the GUI you normally log into
<pax> housefly7k: could you give me your IM id, so I could add you to my buddy list, you seem to be a very nice person
<LibertyShadow> To whomever: I cannot connect to the internet via http, but I can connect using other types of connections.  I am not using a proxy.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me.  I would search the forums but I can't connect to the internet...
<housefly7k> pax: i am sending it to you in PM
<Whatever> FGF: My font for the login screen is too big. How do I solve that issue?
<pax> housefly7k: what is PM
<mdm4432> how do I get a root password so I can just type su ?
<demonspork> how do I see how fast apt-mirror is downloading?
<housefly7k> pax: a private window
<mdm4432> or rather set a root password
<housefly7k> pax: what are you using for IRC?
<pax> housefly7k: pidgin
<demonspork> !root | mdm4432
<ubotu> mdm4432: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<prezes_> xchat rulez ;)
<nebesys> goukki: abraco aqui do irssi em mac os 10.5.
<demonspork> xchat-gnome is not xchat, remember that
<housefly7k> pax: so there isnt a private window that popped up when i typed straight to you
<NixerX> Anyone know how to lock down printers in ubntu so they cant be deleted?
<housefly7k> why dont you try double clicking my name and see if you can chat with me
<pax> housefly7k: no
<prezes_> i use xchat from repository - it's for kde and works great
<housefly7k> pax: ok give me your IM and I will add you
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23048
<ewook> this is not really related to ubuntu, but I am running putty/xming towards ubu 7.10 (with gnome), and am curius if I can fire upp the whole x-session against it. got this when i tried : X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<nebesys> gouki: greetings to the  nslu2 :)
<NixerX> anyone know about printers?
<pax> housefly7k: have you received my IM
<housefly7k> mdm4432: sudo  passwd root
<housefly7k> pax: i did not
<Kubiustos> ?
<fliegenderfrosch> Whatever: have a look at the last post
<Tonren> I'm setting up ruby.  It seems that ruby1.9 is available as a package, but installing just "ruby" installs 1.8.  to maintain the best level of compatibility with current packages (like rubygems) should I install 1.8 or 1.9?
<Kubiustos> hi
<pax> housefly7k: I guess private window wouldn't work
<takatski> can someone quickly lend me a hand with a couple things?
<housefly7k> pax: as_alkhatib@hotmail
<erUSUL> !anybody | takatski
<ubotu> takatski: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<takatski> lol
<pax> housefly7k: I got it
<Whateve1> FGF: sorry, ubuntu crashed, it has been doing that alot.
<Whateve1> Anyone: Why is my ubuntu crashing alot?
<takatski> I'm having trouble with my sound card and my graphics card, my sound card isn't allowing me to turn up my volume to a usefull level, and my video card is messing up my startup, it was fine until i update ubuntu, now it starts in Low graphics mode
<Darkmystere> Err, i still cant get intenet to work in Ubuntu network manager still doesnt work and i cant seem to get that other one you  mentioned
<prezes_> Whateve1: maybe your hardware are egzotic or damaged
<takatski> ive done a bunch of research and a lot of people are having the same problem with my toshiba laptop, but none of their suggestions help my case
<takatski> well for the sound part atleast
<danceifyoucannot> what's the difference between linux gamnes and windows games?
<mac_> Where can I find a list of new notebooks that run Ubuntu well?
<danceifyoucannot> what's the difference between linux games and windows games?
<gothy> takatski: are you using the restricted drivers?
<takatski> yah
<Tonren> danceifyoucannot: Your question isn't very clear... what kind of differences are you looking to find out about?
<Tonren> danceifyoucannot: Generally, Linux games are lower-budget and more rare.
<erUSUL> danceifyoucannot: you mean between quake 4 for linux vs quake 4 for windows or.... ??
<Whateve1> peres: If I run XP, it doesn't happen
<burkmat> Anyone know how to get XChat to show as a tray icon rather than a huge bloated bar?
<prince_jammys> intriguing question
<danceifyoucannot> erUSUL yes
<justin6891> mac_:you can check out http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<takatski> gothy: yes i am
<sn00zer> burkmat, under settings -> prefs -> alerts enable the tray icon check box
<danceifyoucannot> Tonren phychology
<Tonren> danceifyoucannot: What?
<prezes_> Whateve1: how does crash look like? is it freeze?
<Nuke_> why might the gradient editor in gimp be broken?
<Nuke_> i can't drag any of the handles
<Whateve1> prezes_: yes it is freeze
<erUSUL> danceifyoucannot: there is no difference between the two afaics (tried ET:quake wars demo)
<Nuke_> this is on feisty, and i just upgraded gimp to gutsy's version, which didn't fix it
<Jewsus_> hi, what is the process "mandb", why is it taking 89% of the CPU, and can I kill it? :P
<danceifyoucannot> erUSUL windoes games are damaging to your mind
<prezes_> Whateve1: how long does it take to freeze?
<erUSUL> danceifyoucannot: maybe ;P
<prince_jammys> Jewsus_: man mandb
<gothy> danceifyoucannot: not the games, only windows ;-)
<Whateve1> prezes_: It is instant
<danceifyoucannot> erUSUL so you know about this
<burkmat> sn00zer, My alerts options don't show that one... Just a bunch of stuff about beeping when messages are sent/recieved.
<Jewsus_> prince_jammys man says it creates and updates manual page index caches.  I do not know what that means, or whether it will break my computer if i kill it
<danceifyoucannot> gothy so why is windows damaging?
<Darkmystere> Can some one help me get network working?
<takatski> can anyone help, im actually getting no sound at all
<mysterioso> Is there a way to boost wireless signal?
<prince_jammys> Jewsus_: i suggest you don't kill it.  has it been stuck for a long time?
<prezes_> Whateve1: I think, your kernel is damaged. did you try to reinstall?
<Jewsus_> I don't know, I just came back to my computer and it was going slow
<gothy> danceifyoucannot: my pc tends to crash a lot when running windows, as soon as i start to use it heavy like with games
<luisbg> how do I reload the ssh service in ubuntu?
<Jewsus_> and on "top" it is using 93% CPU atm
<gothy> danceifyoucannot: which ofcourse isn't good for your mind ;-)
<fliegenderfrosch> takatski: what type of  soundcard do you have?
<justin6891> mac_:you could also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<takatski> Realtek
<takatski> i believe
<danceifyoucannot> gothy no the programming of windows
<danand> luisbg - /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<mysterioso> Is there a way to boost Wireless signal???
<luisbg> danand, no such file
<sn00zer> burkmat, type this "/set gui_tray_flag" in the message area and send it,
<FreeFull> mysterioso: get nearer to the router.
<Whateve1> prezes_: pm
<mysterioso> freefull i mean somekinda software
<takatski> HDA alsa maybe?
<danand> luisbg - ?? - do you have ssh installed?
<gothy> danceifyoucannot: what do you mean?
<takatski> but theres no volume control on the top right
<luisbg> danand, oops might have only the client in this new install
<luisbg> danand, let me check, sorry
<FreeFull> mysterioso: I don't think there is any software that does that.
<sn00zer> burkmat, "/set gui_tray_flags 1" sorry, didn't get the whole command copied
<fliegenderfrosch> takatski: what does "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" return?
<danand> luisbg - dpkg -l | grep openssh-server :)
<burkmat> sn00zer, "No such variable."
<sn00zer> burkmat, which version do you have?
<luisbg> danand,  Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<prone> good evening @all.......im a linux newbie. can somebody  tellme if i can use some wep cracking tools with an PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection????
<burkmat> sn00zer, 2.6.6
<prone> Intel Pro wlan card,imean
<tomd123> prone, if you have to ask you shouldn't be using those tools in the first place :P
<Darkmystere> prone, ip2200?
<justin6891> mysterioso:check out http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/12/09/9-common-wireless-hacking-tools/
<ivan_> vvxf gbgfh
<popey> Darkmystere: no its iwl3945
<cdeszaq> I have installed gutsy onto an acer Aspire 5520 laptop and my WiFi card is not detected, and there is no sound coming out of the speakers. Could someone help me get these working? (mostly the WiFi)?
<FreeFull> prone, why do you want to crack WEP?
<sn00zer> burkmat, did you try the second command "/set gui_tray_flags 1" first one was missing the last characters
<tomd123> freefull: i think we all know the answer to that
<danand> luisbg - you have the ssh server installed i take it?
<Darkmystere> popey, Oh i have an extra labtop with Intel Pro Wireless 2200 :/...
<prone> only because my neigbhour mean i cant ^^
<takatski> fliegenderfrosch: Realtek ALC861
<burkmat> sn00zer, Yes.
<grezer> ok now I have a question I am installing ISPCONFIG AHHH and its asking me for " Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web "
<luisbg> danand, and rsa fixed
<takatski> fliegenderfrosch: and also Generic 11c1 Si3054
<grezer> is that the IP address for my server or my router ??
<fliegenderfrosch> !wlan | cdeszaq
<ubotu> cdeszaq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grezer> dont know
<fliegenderfrosch> takatski: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Kubiustos> hi
<grezer> anyone ??
<grezer> .... HELP
<luisbg> danand, know it doesn't want to accept my change of port :(
 * genius happy Ubuntu
<prone> first time in irc, im a little bit confused ;)
<burkmat> sn00zer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56892/
<prone> so many people and questions ^^
<sylvan> Hi, anyone know of a guide to install ubuntu from an USB drive? I don't have any empty CD-ROMs, but I do have a 2GB memory stick...
<L3ttuc3> say im using synaptic to install a bunch of packages totallng something like 100MBm decide halfway i need to shut down my computer for whatever reason, cancel it, and restart later, is there a way to recover the process? just run synaptic and install the same packages and it'll use files from the cache? or will cancelling in the middle break something?
<erUSUL> sylvan: www.pendrivelinux.com
<sylvan> to clarify: I want to install it to the hard drive, but I just want the installer to boot from the stick
<danand> luisbg - do you have sshd running?
<Odd-rationale> L3ttuc3: In the download stage or install?
<luisbg> danand, yes and working in port 22
<luisbg> danand, I want it in port 2222
<fliegenderfrosch> takatski: especially the "Manually Specify Module Parameters" section
<L3ttuc3> Odd-rationale download stage.
<thechitowncubs> I am having problems installing ubuntu, is there a way I can wipe my entire hard drive?
<L3ttuc3> Odd-rationale and what about half-downloaded packages? are these resumeable?
<gothy> thechitowncubs: yes, you can select during installation to wipe your entire drive
<danand> luisbg - did you set port 2222 in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file?
<grezer> when you are installing ISPConfig and the questions comes up Please enter the IP address fo the ISPConfig web, is that Directed at the routers DG or the Server IP anyone know ??
<luisbg> danand, yes and restarted the service
<erUSUL> L3ttuc3: apt tools dl packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/ so it can resume later
<Odd-rationale> L3ttuc3: I beleive you can cancel safely in the download. you will not have to redownload the packages you already have. I have done it before. But won't garuntee anything :P
<thechitowncubs> gothy: it doesn't give me that optin
<gothy> thechitowncubs: what installation error are you having?
<thechitowncubs> gothy: and when i do sudo fdisk /dev/hda it says it can't read it
<luisbg> danand, ahhh now it's working, thanks
<thechitowncubs> I have concluded that my superblock got corrupted, but now I need to reformat the entire drive but cant figure out how.
<sn00zer> burkmat, can you upgrade to 2.8?
<coloneLkerneL> hi, just wondering if I can get some help
<L3ttuc3> erUSUL Odd-rationale thanks :).
<burkmat> sn00zer, I guess. Thought I was running latest though, so didn't really cross my mind. :)
<cdesza1> !wlan
<danand> luisbg - what got it working?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coloneLkerneL> I am new to Linux
<burkmat> sn00zer, Will do that and that'll probably fix it. Thanks for your help.
<Odd-rationale> !ask | coloneLkerneL
<ubotu> coloneLkerneL: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sn00zer> burkmat, no problem :)
<luisbg> danand, when I reinstalled ssh to get the new rsa and dsa, the changed I had done in the config where washed, so I had to change them again
<gothy> thechitowncubs: sorry, i don't know about corrupted superblocks :(
<thechitowncubs> gothy: no problem
<prone> can i use such progs with an Intel PRO/100 VE?
<luisbg> danand, sorry for the inconvenience :) thanks for all the help
<grezer> when you are installing ISPConfig and the questions comes up Please enter the IP address fo the ISPConfig web, is that Directed at the routers DG or the Server IP anyone know ??
<thechitowncubs> Anyone else know how to force fdisk to format my entire drive?
<danand> luisbg - np, glad you got it up and running!
<coloneLkerneL> How should I go about installing drivers for my Synaptics Touchpad?
<coloneLkerneL> I want to be able to disable it
<luisbg> danand, now the router is not redirecting the new port correctly :( problem after problem
<bazrin> i just installed ubuntu last night and i can definitly say, if it wasnt for producing music, i would totally live windows behind, but i will use ubuntu for my main desktop
<prone> can i use such progs with an Intel PRO/100 VE? for example wep crack?
<luisbg> danand, but this one isn't an ubuntu one related so thanks
<erUSUL> thechitowncubs: what error do you get when you do sudo fdisk /dev/hda ?
 * bazrin goes back to lurking
<thechitowncubs> erUSUL: Unable to read /dev/hda
<cdesza1> is there any way to determine my wifi card type if it isn't currently detected? I have an acer Aspire 5520 laptop.
<danand> luisbg - know how you feel - just log into your router and sort out the firewall!
<thechitowncubs> erUSUL: the hard drive is fine, i just installed windows on it
<erUSUL> cdesza1: lspci
<prone> imout cya@all
<bazrin> can anyone recommend a good ebook on the basics of linux?
<gothy> cdesza1: yes there is. You have to use madwifi and a patch to get it working. I have the same laptop and the same problem which i'm working on now
<erUSUL> thechitowncubs: very weird have you tried gparted from the/a livecd
<LilBlackDemon> has anyone tried to install junit into Eclipse?
<cdesza1> erUSUL: thx
<sylvan> erUSUL: That web site seems to be about running linux from the pen drive, I just want to run the installer. In fact, the tutorial they had required a CD drive which was precisely why I wanted to use the USB stick...
<thechitowncubs> ya it just says my whole drive is unallocated
<danand> cdesza1 - try using the lspci -vvv and lshw commands to see if your wireless card is listed
<erUSUL> !install | sylvan
<ubotu> sylvan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> sylvan: see the page Don't want to use a cd?
<sylvan> erUSUL: thanks
<lunaphyte__> hi
<cdesza1> gothy: where can I find info about how to get it working?
<alex123> hey guys, sometimes firefox becomes unresponsive and my entire ubuntu box becomes sluggish (even the mouse doesn't move slowly). is the some ctrl-alt-del equivalent in ubuntu to kill the offending app?
<komputes> I'm halfway there - Thank you MasterShrek
<gothy> cdesza1: sec, i'll find it for you
<alex123> *even the mouse moves slowly. i mean
<Survivorman>  top
<ewook> !xming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ewook> =/
<gothy> cdesza1: look at http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679 for how to do it. I'm currently working on that mysefl
<erUSUL> alex123: no that combo kills the Xserver
<lunaphyte_> i'm trying to use a program (anyterm) that uses "some of the Boost C++ libraries.".  i see there are a bunch of boost related packages - how can i determine which are appropriate for me?
<ForzaPalermo> anyone here use x11vnc to act as a server to remote into their machines?
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: anyterm should tell you which ones
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: yes
<thechitowncubs> when i do mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda i get:
<thechitowncubs>  could not erase sector 2: Attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write
<ForzaPalermo> Slart, you vnc in from windows?
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: nope.. linux to linux
<MasterShrek> komputes, whats the other "half" ?
<erUSUL> thechitowncubs: you can not format a hard drive you format a partition /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2
<ForzaPalermo> damn... i am trying to figure out how ot file trnasfer windows to linux
<coloneLkerneL> Is there anyway to add tablet functionality to Ubuntu?
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: yeah, i was expecting that as well.  the extent of what i can seem to find so far has been "You may already have them on your system; if not, precompiled packages for most systems are available from the usual places. "  :)
<ForzaPalermo> and vice versa
<YeTr2> thechitowncubs: you need to check the hdd for badblocks
<ForzaPalermo> seems i can only do vnc windows to windows file transfer
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: are file transfers a part of the vanilla vnc protocol? I don't think so
<komputes> MasterShrek: well the CPU is down to 800Mhz which helps with the fan, but I still want to turn the fan off
<coloneLkerneL> anyone?
<lunaphyte_> oh - wait - here is a bit more detail: Anyterm uses Ion Gaztañaga's Boost candidate shared memory library for communication between the Apache processes"
<thechitowncubs> YeTr2: how can i do that?
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: well you will have to install everything boost related or configure; see error; install package; got configure until done
<erUSUL> goto*
<Darkmystere> Can someone recommend me a Network Manager for Ubuntu 7.10 because the default one wont load in my ubuntu install
<danand> ForzaPalermo - do you mean over a network or from your windows install to ubuntu (on the same machine)
<Scunizi> coloneLkerneL, the wacom drivers listed in xorg.conf and another driver I can't remember the name of provide functionality for mouse pads and graphics tablets.. they might work as well for tablets
<ForzaPalermo> no
<MasterShrek> komputes, im not exactly sure how to do that...sorry bud
<ForzaPalermo> from different locations
<erUSUL> Darkmystere: wifi radar ??
<YeTr2> thechitowncubs: manufacturers usually have a bootable cdrom image you can download to use for checking for badblocks.
<YeTr2> thechitowncubs: who made your hdd?
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: oh, that's not a bad idea.  i'll just try it and see how it goes.
<komputes> MasterShrek: no problem you've helpped me enough for a day
<Scunizi> coloneLkerneL, there are tablets available commercially that have linux preinstalled so it is possible.
<ForzaPalermo> danand, i am at work now remoted into my linux machine
<Darkmystere> erUSUL, That thing has never successfully connected to any network for me..
<andrea6030> where is the linux complain channel?
<MasterShrek> komputes, if you want the fan permanently off, just open the box and unplug it :)
<PriceChild> andrea6030, complain channel?
<PriceChild> !bug | andrea6030
<MasterShrek> komputes, but i wouldnt recommend it personally
<ubotu> andrea6030: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Scunizi> andrea6030, complain?  help with hardware software.. right here.
<Slart> andrea6030: linux complain channel? what do you want to complain about?
<danand> ForzaPalermo - and your on a windows machine at work?
<erUSUL> andrea6030: /dev/null ;P
<komputes> MasterShrek: if I take this pc apart theres no putting it back together
<ForzaPalermo> danand, yes
<erUSUL> andrea6030: echo "Complain" > /dev/null XD
<Scunizi> erUSUL, :)
<thechitowncubs> YeTr2: Samsung
<MasterShrek> komputes, u cant just open it and unplug the fan?
<prince_jammys> you can try #complain, maybe you get a refund
<Milos_SD> How can I fix Ubuntu freezing after random periond of time (1 to 3 days uptime)?
<thebusby> Anyone know how I get g++ with the "-m32" option on Ubuntu Server 64-bit to use the /usr/lib32/stdc++ library instead of /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libstdc++ during compilation? GCC uses the proper 32 bit libraries and everything runs fine, but g++ is dieing on this one library for some reason...
<komputes> MasterShrek: laptop, too many screws
<ewook> Milos_SD: you need to find the cause
<MasterShrek> komputes, ah, was not aware it was a lptop
<Scunizi> thebusby, you might try in #ubuntu-server
<Slart> Milos_SD: depends on why it's freezing.. might be lots of things... any error messages?
<andrea6030> not bugs just guides in particular, theres always something missing
<thebusby> Scunizi thanks I'll move over there!
<komputes> MasterShrek: now you know, and knowing is half the battle
<danand> ForzaPalermo - the easiest way i could suggest would be to set up a samba server on your gnu/linux box. that way you can remotely access files by using the "map network drive" thing in windows.
<YeTr2> thechitowncubs: then go to samsung's website and look for the tools to test samsung harddrives.
<Scunizi> andrea6030, what kink of guides are you looking for?
<Slart> andrea6030: you could write an email to the persons who wrote the guides
<cdesza1> gothy: any luck getting it to work? Everything seems to say 32bit only
<andrea6030> im no newbie but theres all this waste of time people asking questions, we could save so much time
<Slart> andrea6030: a nice email, mind you.. unless you paid for it or something
<Odd-rationale> andrea6030: If it is on a wiki, you can start a wiki discussion page
<andrea6030> like ubuntuguide.org
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! What is the easiest way to run ubuntu (as a virtual machine which i have never done btw) in XP? Thanks
<gothy> cdesza1: yes, i'm running 32bit ubuntu just for this reason. I'm currently downloading build-essential for the compilation
<Milos_SD> There are no error massages ... It just freez totally ... I have C2D E6550, 2GB RAM, Nvidia 7600GT ... I think that I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/145112    but, it is not fixed as it says it is. :(
<thechitowncubs> GOD BLESS IT
<thechitowncubs> this is so annoying!
<MasterShrek> thechitowncubs, whats the problem?
<ForzaPalermo> danand, and i can share files from anywhere in the world
<Odd-rationale> K_Dallas: Use VirtualBox or VMware
<thechitowncubs> MasterShrek: I can't format my hard drive
<cdesza1> gothy: will ndiswrapper work for this?
<thechitowncubs> MasterShrek: no matter what i do
<MasterShrek> thechitowncubs, is it mounted?
<thechitowncubs> There are bad blocks apparently, and i can't do anything abou tit
<Slart> andrea6030: then write an email to the author.. his name is on the front page
<K_Dallas> Odd-rationale, ok, are they the fastest?
<thechitowncubs> MasterShrek: no it won't mount
<b53523> can anyone  tell me how i would go about connecting to my router? its plugged in and everything, trying the cable in a different computer (winxp) works so i dont know whats wrong. my connection is enabled and the settings are correct.
<thechitowncubs> MasterShrek: im in the live cd
<Odd-rationale> K_Dallas: Pretty much.
<MasterShrek> thechitowncubs, it may be automounting it, open a terminal and type: mount
<Nourox> Hey everyone, I am new to linux, and at the moment I am installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. I am at the stage where I have to prepare partition. I formatted free space into ext3 type. Now I need to select "mount point" from the list. What should I choose?
<K_Dallas> Odd-rationale, thanks
<thechitowncubs> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda
<gothy> cdesza1: there have been reports of using ndiswrapper to get it to work, though i'm trying this approach first
<thechitowncubs> Gah.
<MasterShrek> thechitowncubs, if its not mounted, run sudo cfdisk /dev/xxxx
<danand> ForzaPalermo - yes. its just like the files on your gnu/linux box are on the hard drive of your windows (or gnu/linux) machine
<pumamar> #join hellas
<thechitowncubs> MasterShrek: another thing that don't work... FATAL ERROR: Cannot read disk drive
<andrea6030> the samba server thing is good but it was missing the most important part, enable the user after adding it, if you dont enable it, beats the whole purpose, im not trying to start a fight, but every guide on samba server is missing the point about enable the user
<ForzaPalermo> danand, do you have any literature on how to set that up?
<thechitowncubs> MasterShrek: the hard drive is physically fine, i just installed windows
<MasterShrek> thechitowncubs, sudo cfdisk /dev/hda    or /dev/sda ?
<Nourox> Anybody?
<MasterShrek> Nourox, choose /
<Slart> andrea6030: enable the user?... I don't really understand
<thechitowncubs> MasterShrek: yep, borked.
<neverblue> Nourox, there are a few settings you need to apply, first off, you will need a SWAP space allocation, which should be your ram size * 1.5
<danand> andrea6030 - agreed with that one - Finding that out took me hours .,, check firewall, check smb.conf, check permissions ... sigh
<Nourox> neverblue, that is 2GB *1.5?
<andrea6030> slart, sudo smbpasswd -h
<sdsheeks> afternoon.  Does anyone know of a gui for clamav (gnome)?
<thechitowncubs> Ok, im booting into the windows installer
<neverblue> Nourox, secondly, some ppl like to keep /home on a seperate partition as well, so in say an 80GB system, with 2 GB RAM, I would do SWAP 3GB, / 20GB, and /home the remaining 57GBs
<thechitowncubs> I can't believe no linux tools can fix my drive
<andrea6030> the user is disabled by default after adding it
<steve176> hi. Just bought a new dell inspiron 1525 which comes with a wireless Dell 1395 mini card. Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't list it in network settings and there's no linux drivers on the dell website. Is there any way to get this working?
<neverblue> Nourox, if that is your RAM size, then yes, you want to allocate 3GB to swap
<sdsheeks> steve176: is that a notebook or laptop?
<neverblue> Nourox, u can setup your partitions manually, in the installation
<steve176> its a laptop
<sdsheeks> steve176: happen to know if it uses the bcm series of wireless?
<ForzaPalermo> danand, do you have any literature on how to set that up?
<MasterShrek> steve176, if its a broadcom card, as i imagine it is, youll need firmware for it, the restricted drivers manager should take care of it for you
<danand> ForzaPalermo - do sudo apt-get install samba. that should get you started.
<ForzaPalermo> dennda, i have that already
<ForzaPalermo> denand i ahve that already
<killux> hey, when logging into pidgin it hangs on "waiting for network connection"
<sdsheeks> steve176: mastershrek is correct.  It took me  a few hours to figure that out but it does work.
<Nourox> OK, I have anly 8GB for Ubuntu :)
<killux> meanwhile i already have a network connection established
<Slart> andrea6030: never had any problems with it.. must have used other guides than you did... but the best thing you can do is make it better.. send your suggestions to the authors of the guides.. that way we'll have better guides
<steve176> OK, so if i use the wired connection, check all the right boxes in apt-get it should work
<Zimmer> how can I change the font colour on ubuntu panels?
<Nourox> Now, 3GB for swap,
<L3ttuc3> running ubuntu and installing kubuntu-desktop won't create problems? i'm thinking specfically between gdm and kdm.
<MasterShrek> Nourox, you really dont need much swap, 1 gig should do, with 2 gigs of ram you probably wont use much swap if any
<Darkmystere> Ok since no one knows that how can i get a kernal for a ubuntu install without internet...
<sdsheeks> Darkmystere: mail?
<MasterShrek> L3ttuc3, kdm will replace gdm, if you want to still use gdm, type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Nourox> I read somethere, that if swap has less memory than your RAM, then suspention won't work?
<MasterShrek> Nourox, good point, thats probably true
<Slart> Darkmystere: snailmail a dvd?.. I don't think distribution of kernels in meatspace is a big priority for the kernel people
<sdsheeks> steve176: should in theory yes
<josspyker> Nourox: is true
<nenelinux> hi to all
<QuickGold> How do I disconnect from an SSH session once I'm connected?
<Zimmer> how can I change the font colour on ubuntu panels?
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrek what i thought. thanks for clearing it up. i'll have a look at whether i like kdm better first though :). nothing else will get messed up though?
<sdsheeks> steve176: mine took a little kicking to get going...i had to reboot a few times
<Odd-rationale> MasterShrek: I don't recall kdm replacing gdm... Just pick kde from the gdm sessions menu
<MasterShrek> QuickGold, type exit
<MasterShrek> Odd-rationale, i could be wrong on that, i thought it did, but i guess i havent installed ubuntu (gnome) in awhile
<nenelinux> somebody use opera in ubuntu 7.10??
<digital00> is there a way to read how much Volts and Watts use got my computer??
<Tim000> hi guys, can someone confirm that the command "rm -r *.jpg" will delete all jpg files in the current folder and subfolder, but leave all other files ok?
<digital00> is there a command?
<sdsheeks> QuickGold: type exit
<MasterShrek> L3ttuc3, so kdm may not replace gdm, but if it does its easy to fix :)
<QuickGold> MasterShrek: Not working. it says "logout. There are stopped jobs"
<sdsheeks> QuickGold: type exit again
<Slart> digital00: powertop
<MasterShrek> Odd-rationale, ive just heard of some people having kdm replace gdm
<QuickGold> sdsheeks: that did it. thank you
<sdsheeks> QuickGold: np
<erUSUL> Tim000: yes that should be the outcome
<Scunizi> nenelinux, I've tried it.
<Odd-rationale> MasterShrek: With apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<Nourox> OK, I am going to reboot and allocate more space for linux partition ( borrow some from Vista ). What total partition size for ubuntu would you recommend?
<Tim000> thanks, just wanted to doublecheck :)
<sdsheeks> Does anyone know of a gui for clamav (gnome)?
<Zimmer> guys, is there any way to change the font colour of panels?
<Odd-rationale> Nourox: 10 gb is recommended
<josspyker> Nourox: 5 gig min 10 is better
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrek fair enough. thanks.
<nenelinux> I have a problem with flash in opera
<Slart> Zimmer: I'm not sure there are such a thing.. I've not seen any text on the panels themselves.. you might be able to change the font color of the widgets though
<danand> ForzaPalermo - you will then need to configure samba by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf. I can pastebin my smb.conf file if you like. then you need to add a password for your users account you will be connecting to by running smbpasswd. then you need to enable the account. after that you need to allow access to the samba server in your firewall. after that you'll be able to connect your windows (and gnu/linux) machines. NB on gnu/linux machines you need to ins
<nenelinux> I can't se anything
<Zimmer> Slart: I mean the main panels, with the "Applications" etc
<digital00> Slart: there's nothing about Volts or Watts in powertop..
<Nourox> OK, 10GB. Now, as you listed previously: 3GB for `swap`, how many for `/`?
<erUSUL> !sensors | digital00
<ubotu> digital00: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Slart> Zimmer: the panel is the solid square that you place stuff on.. the applications menu is a widget.. or whatever they are called
<corevette> http://air.mozilla.com/ Mozilla Air (their live show) is on right now talking about themes/mozilla messaging
<josspyker> Nourox: 10 for /
<Zimmer> Slart, ok then how do you do it?
<Zimmer> When I got to properties, there are no options
<takatski> I'm having trouble with my sound, i tried updating to the latest version of ALSA for my RealTek driver, but the utils didnt install correctly, now i have no sound and my gstream.plugins ugly are not working
<tehk> I am getting better font rendering in my browser then in my gui in general, is there anyway to see why?
<Scunizi> nenelinux, not to be glib.. but "don't we all".. sorry I don't have a solution
<Slart> Zimmer: there might be some weird setting deep down in gconf .. I have never seen anything in the usual places
<MepT_Bblu> <sent_inel>: .
<ForzaPalermo> danand, yes i would appreciate that
<capital86> Hi, I unplugged my hard drive then plugged it back it and when I try to run ubuntu I get a grub  Error 21. I have googled it to look for answers but I'm not that familar with linux so I didnt get a real straight answer on what to do. Can anyone help?
<Zimmer> :(
<Milos_SD> And, can anybody help me?
<danand> ForzaPalermo - ok, wait one...
<MasterShrek> !helpme | Milos_SD
<takatski> not to mention my emerald is no longer working..
<ubotu> Milos_SD: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ewook> Milos_SD: shoot
<Nourox> Total is 10GB and it is divided between: `swap` = 3GB, `home` = 7GB?
<larson9999> kivio. dia, or something better?
<erUSUL> capital86: did you plugged it on the same ide/sata port?? have you added another hard disk to the computer?
<nenelinux> well :( its sad
<Tim000> is my deleting dyntax correct? I'm trying to delete a bunch of jpg files with the command
<ForzaPalermo> danand, ok thanks
<steve176> thanks sdsheeks / mastershrek, restarting now
<erUSUL> capital86: error 21 means that grub can not find the hard disk on the "place" it thinks it should be
<ewook> Tim000: could you state it again, missed it
<takatski> should i just reformat and start from scratch?
<Scunizi> capital86, did you plug it into the same exact place on the cable and motherboard connection?
<AntiUSA> can I use .run installers with Ubuntu?
<slimjimflim> if i add a second hard drive will ubuntu automatically use it when the first one runs out? anybody?
<capital86> I plugged it into the same sata port. I also have a 160gig hd. But i did not remove it. the 160 is ide.
<Tim000> is my deleting dyntax correct? I'm trying to delete a bunch of jpg files with the command "rm -rf *.jpg" but when I do "ls -R | grep jpg" afterwards it still finds files
<erUSUL> AntiUSA: depends on what are you triying to install
<capital86> Everything ran fine before I unplugged it.
<AntiUSA> a game
<Nourox> Total is 10GB and it is divided between: `swap` = 3GB, `home` = 7GB?
<erUSUL> !who | capital86
<ubotu> capital86: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ewook> Tim000: rm *.jpg should suffice
<LjL-Temp> Tim000: you can't recursively remove like that. your command will only remove files in the *current* directory that are named something.jpg, and recursively removed *directories* which are themselves named something.jpg
<Scunizi> takatski, emerald has issues.. no you don't need to reformat and reinstall..  /join #ubuntu-effects and ask there.. you should be able to just uninstall emerald and restart X to get back to normal.
<capital86> !tab
<LjL-Temp> Tim000: if you want to remove recursively, you should probably use "find"
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<prince_jammys> Tim000: your rm command is only deleting jpgs in the present dir, but you ls -R is showing jpgs recursively in sub dirs
<erUSUL> AntiUSA: then do chamod +x file.run && sudo ./file.run
<MasterShrek> chmod**
<Tim000> is there an easy way to pipe jpgs in subfolders to the rm command?
<MasterShrek> Tim000, rm ./*.jpg
<maxspacemax> slm
<prince_jammys> Tim000 check the faq at #bash, this question is answered
<maxspacemax> turkçe konuşan varmı
<Tim000> ok thanks
<slimjimflim> tim000 `rm *.jpg`
<LjL-Temp> !tr | maxspacemax
<ubotu> maxspacemax: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<takatski> Scunizi: its not only emerald, its also my sound card and my video card, not to mention gstream ugly plugins have stopped working :S
<erUSUL> Tim000: as LjL-Temp says use find something like (totally untested "find . -name '*.jpg' -print0 | xargs -0 rm"
<LjL-Temp> slimjimflim, MasterShrek: what is the practical difference to what it's doing?
<Tim000> thanks all
<LjL-Temp> erUSUL: yes, or just use the exec options of find itself. i'm not particularly familiar with them though so i guess he'll refer to the manpage
<Milos_SD> I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/145112 ... Do anybody know how to fix it? :(
<capital86> Scunizi: did you get that info I wrote?
<Scunizi> takatski, did all that just start to happen at once..?
<Scunizi> capital86, nope.. I look for lines with my nick since the channel is so busy.
<MasterShrek> LjL-Temp, whadda mean?
<reloop> hi, anyone knows how to use a command like /msg %me hello on server connect?
<danand> ForzaPalermo - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56894/plain/ - it looks like a lot of work to configure at first, but you can leave most of the default settings as is. run meld or diff to see exactly what i changed from the original. that way you can tell if my file will suit your needs. dont forget to restart samba after you make changes to that file ie sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Scunizi> capital86, is the entire ubuntu install on the sata drive?
<AntiUSA> erUSUL: I don't funny understand what your second parameter is
<erUSUL> LjL-Temp: find exec syntax is weird i prefer xargs. totally untested means find + rm is *dangerous* handle with care ;)
<capital86> Scunizi: Okay sorry. Here is what I have. I have a 160ide, and two 40gig satas. The ubuntu install is on the sata that I removed. I plugged it in the exact same ports and did not remove the other two.
<Nourox> Can anyone help me with creating ubuntu partitions?
<takatski> scunizi: first my sound was really low, but graphics was working fine, then i updated ubuntu, and then my video card kinda went, it gave me over sized title bars. so then i changed my cardtype in display settings, then everytime i boot up i now start in low graphics mode, then i tried to fix my sound by installing ALSA the latest version and when i rebooted my emerald AND sound werent working
<erUSUL> AntiUSA: second parameter ??
<AntiUSA> what goes here : ./file.run
<Scunizi> capital86, did you happen to change the default drive boot order in bios?
<Kuni> Nourox: what do you mean?
<erUSUL> AntiUSA: the actual filnem of tge run file
<danand> ForzaPalermo - don't forget those last steps either - run smbpasswd to create a password and then again to enable the account. :)
<AntiUSA> so if it's file.run, all I have to enter is ./file.run
<capital86> no, I just unplugged it then plugged it back in and restarted.
<erUSUL> AntiUSA: the actual filname of the *.run file
<capital86> Scunizi: No, I just unplugged it then plugged it back in and restarted.
<erUSUL> AntiUSA: no "sudo ./file.run" or wont install becouse of file permissions
<Scunizi> takatski, well.. first I'd uninstall emerald and get back to the gtk default theme.. then reconfigure x using the line mentioned in the top part of /etc/xorg.conf.. after that see if it works.
<miki00> hi, im having some trouble after the instalation of Gutsy, can anyone help me?
<AntiUSA> yeah that's what I mea
<AntiUSA> nt
<mysterioso> What is the best bittorrent application?  What is the FASTEST way to get a torrent?
<Nourox> I created new partition, and I am at the process of installing Ubuntu. Now I need to create correct "directories (swap,home,etc)", but I have no idea wich ones I need and how much space should I allocate for each one.
<andrea6030> deluge
<erUSUL> !best | mysterioso
<ubotu> mysterioso: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<AntiUSA> so i enter chmod or chamod?
<AntiUSA> someone else said chmod
<Scunizi> capital86, ok.. here's a link that saved me several times.  put grub on the drive that boots 1st.  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<danbhfive> mysterioso: transmission is the client slated for the next release
<erUSUL> AntiUSA: is chmod we all make typos ;)
<AntiUSA> oh ok, just making sure
<mysterioso> danbhfive but I want on noowwwww
<AntiUSA> thanks for the help :)
<erUSUL> !torrent > mysterioso
<ForzaPalermo> ok great thanks
<danbhfive> mysterioso: yeah, you can get it now, sudo apt-get install transmission
<ForzaPalermo> danand, hey do you use ssh or vpn for security?
<Kuni> Nourox: when you are installing ubuntu and you get to the partitioner, if you use the "manual" option you have to tell ubuntu to mount the partition you want it installed on as "/"
<Kuni> So where it asks for mount point, enter "/"
<Kuni> then it will automatically create the file structure.
<blackbeast> hi all
<danand> ForzaPalermo - err ... never used vpn. so you mean in conjuntion with smb ie to keep it secure?
<matehortua> hi, what the irc channel for the community council?
<danand> ForzaPalermo - *do
<Nourox> Kuni, thanks for info, but let say, I want allocate 3GB for swap, how can I do it?
<Kuni> You have to create a separate partition. when it asks what type, choose "swap"
<Kuni> make that partition 3GB
<blackbeast> can someone help me with ssh server?
<L3ttuc3> is there a way to conveniently uninstall packages installed by a metapackage?
<cyberjames> blackbeast:sure
<Kuni> although unless you have a very small amount of ram or plan to do some heavy processing, I don't know why you'd need so much swap personally.
<capital86> Scunizi: I have xp on the 160. Is there any way I can get it to load the windows bootloader and then open windows at least? I dont have time to fix grub  tonight but I have to get some work done for school.
<ForzaPalermo> danand, yes itried ssh  couldnt ge tit to work
<takatski> Scunizi: i uninstalled emerald, then tried a sudo gedit command on xorg.conf and it came up blank
<blackbeast> i am trying to set it up
<blackbeast> in order to connect to comp over mobile phone
<blackbeast> with putty
<erUSUL> capital86: boot the windows installcd enter recovery mode run "fixmbr"
<cyberjames> blackbeast: have you installed ssh in your server?
<capital86> erUSUL: I dont have my windows boot cd. The computer came with xp on it. I do have a ubuntu live cd though.
<blackbeast> yes
<blackbeast> it is installed
<danand> ForzaPalermo - not quite sure what your asking - are you asking if you'll need to use ssh _with_ samba?
<blackbeast> and running
<blackbeast> i have nokia e60, symbian os
<cyberjames> blackbeast: did you check your firewall to open from outside?
<blackbeast> and installed putty on it
<danand> ForzaPalermo - or just about how to set up ssh on you gnu/linux box?
<erUSUL> capital86: and the option boot from first hard drive (in the livecd boot menu) does not work??
<ForzaPalermo> how to set i tup
<blackbeast> i have set the port to 8000, which is opened on router
<Kuni> Nourox: did you get that?
<tomd123> hello
<MasterShrek> blackbeast, port 8000 is forwarded to the ssh server you are trying to connect to?
<tomd123> I need to merge 4 m4v files, does anyone know how to do that?
<blackbeast> yes
<tomd123> how
<Scunizi> takatski, gksudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<blackbeast> it is on this computer
<cyberjames> blackbeast: try /sbin/sshd -p 8000
<Kuni> tomd: I would try using AviDemux
<Kuni> it's in Add/Remove
<capital86> erUSUL: correct, i thought I would be able to but it doesnt. It comes up with the same exact error.
<blackbeast> bash: /sbin/sshd: No such file or directory
<Kuni> tomd: add the four videos to a project in AviDemux, then save it as one video file
<cyberjames> blackbeast: sorry, /usr/sbin/sshd -p 8000
<mysterioso> what is a good gui bittorrent?
<capital86> erUSUL: and my ide that has windows is my master drive.
<Scunizi> capital86, fixing grub takes seconds.. check the link. the steps are really easy.. as for booting into windows.. doesn't look that way right now until you fix grub.. if you need to wait can you say "google docs?"
<takatski> Scuzini: still blank
<jellman> deluge is good
<Kuni> mysterioso: transmission is good
<mysterioso> so which is better, deluge or transmission?
<corevette> mysterioso: deluge is by far the best
<Scunizi> takatski, ah.. sorry  gksudo /ext/X11/xorg.conf  I always forget the X11 part.. :(
<mysterioso> deluge by 1
<jellman> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Kuni> I've never tried deluge, but I do know that transmission is going to be default in Hardy Heron
<capital86> Scunizi: would you recommend super grub disk?
<lewmich> \j drupal
<Kuni> (actually, I'm using transmission on Hardy right now)
<mysterioso> kuni is hardy out?
<jellman> same
<Scunizi> capital86, never used it.. I found the instructions easy..
<danand> ForzaPalermo - k. just sudo apt-get install openssh-server i believe. you'll need to configure your firewall again to accept connections on port 22. to connect to a gnu/linux box from another you just type ssh ip_address -o user=username. from windows you can use a ssh client like "putty". putty is free to download off the web
<Kuni> No, but the alphas are available. Pretty buggy still.
<jnriopel> I am having problems with booting.  The alternate install CD was not able to do the last part having to do with grub or lilo, I forget exactly which, happened 2 days ago when I 1st tried to install for the 1st time
<jellman> i havent had that many probs with it tbh
<takatski> Scuzini : gksudo gedit /ext/X11/xorg.conf ? and if so, still blank :S
<corevette> mysterioso: deluge is like a utorrent for linux....transmission is nice, but less features
<mysterioso> so still up for vote.  deluge or transmission
<skiandy> you need to port forward if you have a router
<mysterioso> corevette what features?
<L3ttuc3> how do i go about uninstalling all the packages associated with a metapackage?
<Kuni> Transmission is very simplistic (and simple). Let's just say that it's probably the best torrent program on MacOSX (it's cross platform)
<erUSUL> mysterioso: why don't you install both and compare ??
<Kuni> I have yet to try deluge
<danand> ForzaPalermo - samba uses ports 137-139 and 445
<corevette> mysterioso: what features? what do you mean
<jnriopel> I had to boot off a diskete I made from the install directory
<cyberjames> blackbeast: working?
<mysterioso> erUSUL cuz  Im tryin to keep the extra stuff off
<blackbeast> go to priv
<mysterioso> corevette you said transmission had less features
<cyberjames> blackbeast: did it already..
<erUSUL> L3ttuc3: apt-cache show metapackage copy the list of dependencies and do sudo apt-get remove --purge <paste>
<corevette> yes mysterioso
<corevette> mysteriso: i would just try both
<blackbeast> you don't answer there
<blackbeast> ;)
<mysterioso> ok guys ill try BOTH
<mysterioso> thanx
<L3ttuc3> erUSUL thanks.
<Kuni> fewer features, but it can do pretty much what you need. If you delve into it's settings and details it pretty much has the same functionality as, say, uTorrent, just not as readily available.
<Kuni> lol mysterioso
<Kuni> don't worry, if you find you like one better, just sudo apt-get remove the other one.
<Scunizi> takatski, hang on.. I'm looking
<capital86> Scunizi: sorry but I'm a huge noob with linux. I see on that webpage where it tells me that it is probaby loading the wrong hd. but how do I change it, if I cant get into linux to fix my menu.lst?
<mysterioso> sooo ill just try transmission
<cyberjames> blackbeast: try /query cyberjames
<Scunizi> capital86, follow the instructions.. no need to edit menu.lst at all.
<mysterioso> transmission wins the bittorrent vote WOOOOO
<Kuni> lol
<erUSUL> capital86: you can with the liveCD mounting the partitions from it
<blackbeast> i tried... nothing
<Kuni> Yeah, transmission's pretty good. I still miss uTorrent from my windows partition, and I don't want to bother running it in WINE.
<blackbeast> ?!?!
<capital86> Scunizi: Thanks for the help. Im going to give this a shot.
<MasterShrek> mysterioso, just to throw you a curveball, ktorrent is my fav, runs fine under gnome, lots of features. never used deluge though but ive heard its good too
<Scunizi> takatski, was I typing gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etx?  it should be etc
<Kuni> MasterShrek: I had a hard time getting "Open with kTorrent" to work in gutsy
<amerio> hey guys
<ForzaPalermo> thanks for the help, i will figure it out
<blackbeast> cyberjames, do you see the priv window?!
<Scunizi> takatski, don't forget to add gedit in there too.
<amerio> any good software for video joining in ubuntu?
<cyberjames> blackbeast: nothing :(
<takatski> scunizi: u were typing ext lol, etc works
<MasterShrek> Kuni, never tried it, i run kde so it just works :)
<blackbeast> ?!
<Scunizi> takatski, my bad as they say..
<MasterShrek> !register | blackbeast
<ubotu> blackbeast: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Kuni> ah, well, there you go! :)
<blackbeast> i use x-chat
<blackbeast> aaa
<killux> hey, ubuntu doesnt recognize my cd drive
<Slue_Gniffer> What does "Invalid GUID" mean when you play an online game?
<cyberjames> blackbeast: have you registered your nick?
<danand> ForzaPalermo - its quite simple once you know how ;) Good luck and np for the help
<blackbeast> no, i haven't
<killux> i mean it shows under "computer", but ubumtu wont mount it
<cyberjames> blackbeast: register first
<blackbeast> ok, wait a sec
<cyberjames> ok
<amerio> any good software for video joining in ubuntu?
<takatski> Scunizi: no biggie, and u mean take the sudo command thats in # in that file?
<Scunizi> takatski, yes
<Kuni> killux: type "lsmod | grep cdrom"
<erUSUL> amerio: avidemux ??
<amerio> erUSUL does it work with wmv files?
<SkinnypuppY34> killux if you are trying to connect to a windows machine try putting its IP address in to nautilus
<takatski> Scunizi: its giving me a warning and it looks like its not proceding overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<killux> Kuni, cdrom                  37536  1 sr_mod
<blackbeast> how to check
<blackbeast> if i registered?!
<Kuni> k, so it's there
<Kuni> what's on the cd?
<killux> Kuni, yes,  counter strike source install
<killux> i am trying my luck with cedega
<Kuni> ah
<danand> killux - also check you are a member of the cdrom group. type groups in a terminal and see if cdrom is on the output
<Scunizi> takatski, do you have the propiatory driver loaded for your vid card?
<blackbeast> cyberjames, how to check if i registered
<blackbeast> ?!
<Kuni> but you can't open it?
<takatski> Scunizi: im not sure what u mean
<grezer> is that the IP address for my server or my router ??
<grezer> this install is putting me to sleep its taking so long
<killux> danand, i am amember
<killux> Kuni, i cannot open it
<cyberjames> blackbeast: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Scunizi> takatski, do you have the "effects" enabled for cube and rotate etc?
<SkinnypuppY34> Any ffmpeg gurus around? Will ffmpeg convert .swf to other formats  first?
<grezer> ok now I have a question I am installing ISPCONFIG AHHH and its asking me for " Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web "
<grezer> is that the IP address for my server or my router ??
<takatski> Scunizi: well it was working to some degree before so i think yes, but now emerald is uninstalled so
<amerio> erUSUL does it work with wmv files?
<Nouroxx> grezer: 192.168.1.254?
<Scunizi> Can anyone help takatski with stuck video resolution?  I've gotta run.. sorry takatski .. I'm passing the buck here.
<Kuni> killux: does the folder "/media/cdrom" exist?
<blackbeast> i got the message
<blackbeast> i see it
<Kuni> if not, try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<takatski> Scunizi : np
<killux> Kuni, it exists
<mysterioso> transmission is pretty good, but my download rate goes from 8-28 k/s
<Kuni> ok
<Kuni> then it's mounted
<xrestassuredx> is there a way to change the volume setting sensitivity? i have very little control now; my computer's almost completely silent when the slider is at 75%...
<Kuni> but it shows nothing on it, or cedega can't open it?
<mysterioso> anyway to make it more stable?
<killux> both
<Webspot> Hey. I've got a little server that I run at home. For all of today, I've been getting a bad connection to it. It's just become available again. I looked through /var/log/auth.log and found this: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/660 - Is it anything to worry about?
<grezer> Nouroxx its asking this question Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web
<mysterioso> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kuni> the disc might be corrupted, that would be my guess. I'm not all that experienced with cd problems, though, so it could be something else.
<mysterioso> gdm?
<killux> Kuni, i just manually mounted the device and it shows in the file browser
<killux> hold on let me try cedega
<jughead> I'm trying to analyze network traffic and ntop sounded great... it's described as being like the top Unix command... it's not like that at all.  what's a real command like top that shows network traffic?
<TrustNoOne> is it necessary to have a firewall program such as firestarter running, or is the firewall always running and firestarter is just to manage it
<SkinnypuppY34> Will ffmpeg convert .swf files to other formats ?
<Webspot> Hey. I've got a little server that I run at home. For all of today, I've been getting a bad connection to it. It's just become available again. I looked through /var/log/auth.log and found this: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/660 - Is it anything to worry about?
<mysterioso> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mysterioso> what are some good gdm sites?
<grezer> and then gives an example of 192.168.0.1
<killux> Kuni,  you dont happen to know the command for cedega
<mysterioso> any one know some good GDM sites?
<TrustNoOne> is it necessary to have a firewall program such as firestarter running, or is the firewall always running and firestarter is just to manage it
<ForzaPalermo> danand, thanks man
<fliegenderfrosch> mysterioso: what do you want to know about gdm?
<killux> Kuni, ah ha!
<Kuni> no, but I know in Cedega's GUI there's both an option for installing from CD and installing from an installer.
<killux> F1 2008-02-21 17:39:04,795 WARNING Optical drive detection: there appears to be an incompatibility with installed dbus bindings.
<killux> cedega gives me that error
<mysterioso> fliegenderfrosch i want to download some new ones
<mysterioso> the login screens
<fliegenderfrosch> mysterioso: gnome-look.org
<mysterioso> thanks
<grezer> so no one knows what this questions is then ??
<killux> do you have any ideas Kuni?
<Kuni> killux: I don't know then. I would try opening the installer off of the CD instead of the CD in Cedega
<sdsheeks> trying to watch a DVD and totem is telling me i need libdvdcs to read encrypted dvd's but i'm unable to install this package...any ideas?
<needhelp> Hi I am unable to switch to norwegian keyboard. Can anyone help?
<levander> When I go to "Places -> Network" I end up in Nautilus look at some other Windows computers on my network.  I can see the computers, but when  I click on one, I wait a long time and then it says "Couldn't connect".  Anyone know how to make it so I can connect?
<SkinnypuppY34> levander I work around that by putting the windows machine ip address into nautilus
<levander> SkinnypuppY34: thanks, but they're dynamic IP's
<levander> SkinnypuppY34: But, this is a common issue?
<SkinnypuppY34> then I can see all the shares something in the name resolution
<Kuni> just so you know, killux, I've had very little success with steam apps in cedega. They don't like to mix well with compiz usually.
<mad_max02> I got a question: why does my memory consumption rise with time when azureus is running ???
<levander> SkinnypuppY34: I have no idea what your last sentence means.
<killux> compiz? kuni?
<andrea6030> any way to boost the sound on xubuntu?
<killux> what does compiz have to do with it
<levander> andrea6030: alsa-mixer
<TrustNoOne> is it necessary to have a firewall program such as firestarter running, or is the firewall always running and firestarter is just to manage it
<Kuni> mad_max02: because azureus is a memory hog.
<levander> andrea6030: type 'alsa-mixer' on a command line
<Kuni> killux: your desktop effects manager, basically.
<mad_max02> Kuni, whats connected to a memory consumption ??
<andrea6030> command not found
<SkinnypuppY34> Oh something in the resolution of windows machine names to IP address , others have suggested samba config
<mad_max02> Kuni, Java or Azureus itself ??
<mad_max02> Kuni, and is there anything I can do to prevent it ?
<needhelp> Will someone please help to fix the keyboard? When I try to select norwegian keyboard layout, only a error message appears error while activating XKB-configuration.
<sdsheeks> nvm got it to work by install libdvdcss2
<mad_max02> because after startup system takes about 380mb of ram and after few days of using azures it rises almost to 1gb
<killux> how do you uninstall a program and the deps the package installed
<mad_max02> which is apsurd
<Kuni> mad_max02: dunno. I've never found azureus to be that kind to my system stats. I think it's a combination of the program and the fact that it is built in java. Try using Transmission or Deluge instead.
<levander> mad_max02: memory is a resource used by programs.  You're computer only has so much memory when you buy it.  If a single program uses too much memory, people don't like that because it doesn't leave enough for other programs and your computer becomes slow.  Use too much memory == memory hog.
<andrea6030> whats the package for alsa-mixer
<natbet> how do I stop ubuntu from loading gdm right away?
<skiandy> in sessions
<natbet> I want it to go straight to command line instead of the gui
<Kuni> killux: you can go into Synaptic, find the package, and "mark for complete removal" or use "sudo aptitude remove"
<Devourer> Can Ubuntu decompress .rar files?
<killux> Kuni, that doesnt remove deps
<Kuni> Devourer: yes.
<andrea6030> yea
<mad_max02> levander, I understood what memory hog means but I dont know how to prevent it. I have 4gb and that consumption doesnt give me problems but I would like to know what to do
<killux> just config files
<Devourer> Kuni, cool.
<Recoil> hey i've got a problem with my grub it says always error 17... i checked already about the hd but it is (hd1,0)... any 1 got an idea
<Kuni> killux: not even aptitude?
<killux> pretty sure
<Kuni> hmm
<andrea6030> <Devourer>, sudo apt-get install unrar
<levander> mad_max02: Don't use programs that are memory hogs is what you do.
<mad_max02> :D
<levander> andrea6030: My bad, it's alsamixer - all one word.  I just checked.
<ziggy__> what like compiz =P
<andrea6030> its the same thing of xfce4-mixer
<Kuni> killux: i'm not entirely sure then. I'm sure there's a way to remove unused dependencies, though
<Recoil> hey i've got a problem with my grub it says always error 17... i checked already about the hd but it is (hd1,0)... any 1 got an idea???
<prince_jammys> deborphan
<killux> Kuni, how?
<prince_jammys> deborphan will remove orphaned packages
<prince_jammys> pr rather list them
<prince_jammys> o
<Housefly7k> could someone do me a favor and reply to me using Housefly7k: jut need to test something out
<jeward> How can I enable the builtin :0 vncserver from the command line?
<prince_jammys> Housefly7k: yo
<Kuni> killux: turns out aptitude does it -if- you used aptitude to install it.
<Housefly7k> prince_jammys: Thank you it worked, i was just teting Irssi
<Devourer> andrea6030, thanks.
<Kuni> killux: i did find this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20001
<mysterioso> is there any packs I can download that everyone should just have?
<mysterioso> like codecs?
<MasterShrek> mysterioso, build-essential is good, also add medibuntu repositories
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | mysterioso
<ubotu> mysterioso: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<steveire> Can I get a md5 sum of a cd?
<andrea6030> there is a command to download them all, extras or something
<scjp_> i have mdf file extension, how should i open it
<Kuni> mysterioso: automatix can install a lot of good stuff for you, especially codecs.
<prince_jammys> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jeward> Anyone know how to enable remote desktop sharing from the command line?
<ICXCNIKA> I recently downloaded Ubuntu and Xubuntu for my Dell Inspiron 5100. Are there any pros and cons between XFCE and Gnome that a new Linux user should worry about?
<scjp_> i have mdf file extension, how should i open it
<andrea6030> k3b or nerolinux
<mysterioso> so besides automatix, is there a way to get the standard codecs that you pretty much need?
<andrea6030> if im correct that mdf is like iso
<two_bits> can someone recommend some good .rar software for ubuntu?
<andrea6030> xarchiber
<steveire> mysterioso: Add the medibuntu repo and install the packages there
<prince_jammys> mysterioso: for dvds?
<andrea6030> xarchiver
<SkinnypuppY34> mysterioso http://www.medibuntu.org/
<AntiUSA> could someone tell me the command to install .run files one more time?
<two_bits> thanks
<steveire> http://medibuntu.org/
<prince_jammys> yes
<AntiUSA> nvm got it
<mysterioso> prince_jammys just for stuff.  mp3 divx mpeg dvd. everything
<needhelp> Hi I need help. I am unable to write norwegian characters. What can I do ?
<Kuni> ICXCNIKA: gnome has more features, but also uses more resources. But due to their nature, you can run apps made for gnome in xfce and visa versa, it just will download the libraries for the other.
<prince_jammys> mysterioso: medibuntu takes care of at least dvds, if not more.  also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SkinnypuppY34> mysterioso: also these mplayer codecs
<SkinnypuppY34> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<prince_jammys> mysterioso: it's a repository
<ICXCNIKA> Kuni: I see. I don't really use my computer for much for E-mail, chat, internet, and word processing.
<andrea6030> i have lindvd, its like windvd but for linux
<scjp_> i want to mount the .mdf file in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ICXCNIKA: you have nothing to worry about
<skiandy_> k
<andrea6030> acetoneiso2 to mount images
<Kuni> ICXCNIKA: how recent is your computer? because either one will work for you.
<ICXCNIKA> I bought it in '03
<prince_jammys> oh, i thought you had both
<Yahooadam> Hey all, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop, but sound and wireless networking arent working - the sound card appears to be detected but the wireless isnt
<osfameron> what's the best way to install 7.10 from a usb pendrive?
<two_bits> Yahooadam: Would your wireless card happen to be broadcom?
<osfameron> (I've just ordered an x61 laptop that doesn't have a CD drive)
<Kuni> ICXCNIKA: You really can't go wrong either way then.
<scjp_> andrea6030, so what command should  i give something like "sudo acetoneiso2  filename.mdf"
<Yahooadam> two_bits - http://www.pcnextday.co.uk/products/ProductDetail.asp?ProductCode=3384-4743 - im not really sure
<Kuni> ICXCNIKA: Xubuntu may run a little faster, but it probably will be negligible if you're just using it for email and the like.
<two_bits> broadcom is notorious for not writing linux drivers... which is why I ask...
<steveire> I did `cat /dev/cdrom | md5sum` to get it.
<two_bits> yahooadam: what kind of sound card do you have?
<Yahooadam> two_bits - the wireless doesnt appear in lspci - so i cant say what it is :s
<Yahooadam> two_bits - 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<osfameron> !pendrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bruno_> anyone with experience using BlueProximity?
<Decinoge> so, does anyone in here knows how could i truncate the last 3 numbers of 130987 so i get 130??? C prog
<two_bits> as suspected
<two_bits> Yahooadam: your sound can probably be fixed by updating ALSA to the latest version
<scjp_> can somebody pass me example of mdf2iso to convert file from mdf to  iso
<needhelp> Does anyone know why I am unable to write norwegian characters ?
<Yahooadam> two_bits - is there a guide or easy way to do it? i have done apt-get upgrade
<rkvirani> I'm trying to upgrade a server that had Ubuntu 5.10 on it and when I boot the disc I just burned it sends me to busybox
<colin2007> hi
<rkvirani> what is the problem
<rkvirani> what should I do?
<rkvirani> The release I downloaded was 7.10\
<vlt> Hello. Is there an "inverse option" in rsync? I have dir A/ and Copy_of_A/. I did some changes to A/ and now only want to keep the different files in the copy. Any idea?
<two_bits> Yahooadam: unfortuantely, ubuntu does not do this automatically... howerver there is a guide
<two_bits> Yahooadam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<two_bits> go to the section entitled ALSA driver compilation
<archangelpetro> does anyone know how to attach gdb to a process without pausing the process?
<rkvirani> Does anyone know why the ubuntu cd would have dumped me into busybox??????/
<two_bits> Yahooadam: I'll be right back and help you with that wireless problem
<hdevalence> where could I find a list of the escape sequences you use to do colors, and what is the system called?
<Bruno_> anyone with experience using BlueProximity?
<prince_jammys> hdevalence: ANSI the name, don't know where
<steve176> Any idea what package I need to install for a broadcom?
<L3ttuc3> while configuring packages after download i get an error message about an invalid cache generated, or something similar, i was using synaptic, and the window's closed, so i cant give you the message verbatim. why do i get that error message?
<GewoonM2> Hi everybody! A couple minutes ago my system started freezing up, I managed to go to a terminal and do "top", where I found out that "ld-linux.so.2" was eating all the memory, I tried killall-ing it, but it was to late. My system locked up and I had to force reboot it. How does this come, can I prevent this in the future?
<scjp_> i am trying to convert mdf to iso file and getting and message ::file   is already ISO9660.
<rkvirani> ehlo?
<needhelp> Can anyone help me please ??
<Devourer> How do I adjust my volume levels?
<Kuni> needhelp: what do you need?
<Yahooadam> Devourer - alsamixer
<Devourer> Yahooadam, thaniks.
<needhelp> Kuni: I am unable to write norwegian characters
<Kuni> ah
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kuni> crap
<Itaku> holy crap that netsplit was huge
<archangelpetro> it looks like a big brown stain across my screen
<archangelpetro> i kinda feel empty inside
<Yahooadam> two_bits - i just tried plugging speakers into the "headphone" port on my laptop, and they work fine
<Kuni> needhelp: (if you're still here), I can't help you with the typing part, but you can go to Applications > Accessories > Character Map to put in the characters manually.
<prince_jammys> !locale | needhelp
<ubotu> needhelp: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<AntiUSA> what is the command to copy from one location to anothe
<AntiUSA> r
<Yahooadam> cp ?
<AntiUSA> thanks
<AntiUSA> i'm new ;)
<colin2007> hello
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: cp -r   for directories
<AntiUSA> what does the -r do?
<Yahooadam> recursive copy
<AntiUSA> oh nvm i get it
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: -r means recursive in most commands
<Yahooadam> cp --help
<Yahooadam> or man cp
<AntiUSA> thsnks guys :)
<mrpockets> im installing steam VIA Wine
<mrpockets> and it says "updating steam"
<mrpockets> anyone have a clue as to about how long this takes?
<Kuni> mrpockets: have you installed the right font (tahoma)?
<Kuni> (into wine I mean)
<mrpockets> ummm
<mrpockets> NO idea?
<johndbritton> how can i run diagnostic tests on my hard drive
<Kuni> k
<colin2007> does anyone here have exp. installing ubuntu on a HP/Compaq DL380 ?
<bjwebb> what is dvd::rip in the repos as?
<Kuni> look for tahoma.ttf on google, and put it into your wine c drive's Windows/fonts folder
<mrpockets> What does that do?
<Kuni> Steam needs the font
<Kuni> also
<Kuni> well, just a second
<mrpockets> like, should i cancel its updating to do this?
<two_bits> Yahooadam: I went away for a while... so it's just your internal speakers that aren't working?
<Yahooadam> it looks like it two_bits
<Kuni> mrpockets: yeah
<woodpusherghd> Has anyone gotten WordPerfect 8 for Linux to run on Gusty? I installed all the libraries, it installed, but when I try to run it, I just get a splash screen and then it crashes.
<two_bits> Yahooadam: audio problems of this nature are common with HDA intel cards. I had no sound AT ALL until I upgraded to ALSA version 1.0.16
<Kuni> mrpockets: there are a few good guides online, too. here's one, I think it's the one I used: http://linux.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/wine-gaming-steam-half-life-half-life-2-counter-strike-source-and-16/
<two_bits> Yahooadam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting <-- this guide can help you, under alsa compilation
<Yahooadam> ok, so keep trying to update two_bits
<two_bits> yeah
<mrpockets> aiiight
<mrpockets> and where do i put this font?
<Kuni> go to your home folder, press ctrl+h, and find the .c_drive or something like that
<hdevalence> it's in .wine
<Kuni> then go to /.c_drive/windows/fonts or something along those lines, and put it there
<mrpockets> ahhh
<mrpockets> GOT IT!!!
<hdevalence> drive_c
<mrpockets> hahaha you're a genious man!
<Kuni> lol
<Nerdz> Is there a channel for alsa-oss emulator question?
<needhelp> prince_jammys: I tried that link, but sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data gives me errormessage
<hdevalence> hmm, could you link your ~/.fonts to that?
<prince_jammys> needhelp: what error?
<mysterioso> prince_jammys how do I install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<needhelp> prince_jammys: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: console-data is broken or not fully installed
<Nerdz> It's smell floodbot :(
<mrpockets> so dude, can i run office 2k7 programs with Wine?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<prince_jammys> argh
<hdevalence> mrpockets: you can try
<Kuni> mrpockets: theoretically, yes. I don't actually know though.
<prince_jammys> mysterioso: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GewoonM2> Hi everybody! A couple minutes ago my system started freezing up, I managed to go to a terminal and do "top", where I found out that "ld-linux.so.2" was eating all the memory, I tried killall-ing it, but it was to late. My system locked up and I had to force reboot it. How does this come, can I prevent this in the future?
<mrpockets> ohj man
<mrpockets> if i could run office 2k7, and get my TV tuner working
<mrpockets> i could be 100% windows independant
<prince_jammys> needhelp: try sudo apt-get install console-data
<Nerdz> Hmmm how do you config the alsa-oss emulator?
<Kuni> mrpockets: why use Office 2k7? OpenOffice is much better imo
<mad_max02> nice netsplit
<mrpockets> Kuni, for my MIS class, all the work we do is 2k7 shit
<prince_jammys> needhelp: or rather sudo apt-get install --reinstall console-data
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<Kuni> mrpockets: ah, that blows.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mrpockets> and i can get by much easier with openoffice, but all the boarders and shit has to be exact 2k7 shit
<mrpockets> yeah
<mrpockets> oppression
<mrpockets> JESUS unstable net..
<Kuni> lol
<pingu> anyone know how to lock/create a password for a file in your computer
<hdevalence> mrpockets: sucks. write them an angry letter
<corevette> FREENODE FTW
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<mrpockets> bee are bee
<hdevalence> pingu: encrypt it, or make it so that only your user can see it?
<needhelp> prince_jammys: thanks. Do you know if I should select Standard or latin1 for norwegian ?
<DanC> I can't seem to print from wine. I had this problem under debian, and installing libwine-print fixed it. But under ubuntu, I get "E: Package libwine-print has no installation candidate"
<delmar> hey everyone. i just stuck 4gb ram in my box and it was only showing up about 3.5gb. I checked the bios and enabled an option I found.. "memory remapping", now its only showing up 3.1gb... so thats no good.  im running ubuntu 7.10.. kernel 2.6.22-14-generic ...i'm guessing thats not 64bit kernel and I need to run a 64bit kernel to address all the ram?
<prince_jammys> needhelp: this i don't know
<pingu> hdevalence: how would i go about that?
<prince_jammys> needhelp: you were able to reinstall?
<prince_jammys> needhelp: my *guess* is latin1
<Scunizi> When picking a new 775 socket mb, what chipset is considered better for both linux & win compatibility? Intel? nVidia? Via?
<billenium> does ubuntu have 9600GT nvidia geforce driver support?
<needhelp> yes I am able to enter the configuration tool now
<pingu> hdevalence: how would i go about that?
<Chapulin> anyone recommend a good vncviewer for Ubuntu? I installed svncviewer and xsvncviewer...the one I can't get to connect to my mac..the other even in full screen mode has to scroll to let me see the whole remote desktop...is there a way to put one in like 800x600 mode or something?
<prince_jammys> needhelp: let's google for that, though i think it's latin1
<Kuni> billenium: the card isn't even out yet...
<billenium> yes it is...
<mrpockets> alright man
<mrpockets> so it should be all installed
<Yahooadam> two_bits - i did sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<needhelp> prince_jammys: but still the keys for the norwegian characters are dead
<Yahooadam> but still no sound, should i restarT?
<billenium> lol Kuni: go to www.newegg.com
<hdevalence> pingu: they're different options
<billenium> search 9600GT
<blackbeast> is someone here that can help me with ssh?
<Scunizi> Chapulin, it's built in appications/internet/terminal server client
<blackbeast> on priv please
<mrpockets> when i click the icon, it thinks for a while, then nothing happens. but when i click again it says steams areayd runnign and you can only run one version ect...
<scjp_> i am converting an mdf file to iso file using mdf2iso, now getting error message "file  is already ISO9660."
<Kuni> billenium: sorry, I was thinking of the 9800
<billenium> oh
<billenium> lol
<billenium> So does ubuntu have 9600GT driver support?
<Chapulin> Yahooadam:: Did you run alsamixer and make sure that volume isn't muted,or too low? I have the same driver and mine is working just fine
<pingu> hdevalence: ok how to you encrypt a file and does that just work like a password or something?
<Kuni> billenium: if nvidia's drivers support it then yes, it's supported.
<Kuni> billenium: ubuntu uses drivers from nvidia
<Chapulin> Scunizi:: Really..didn't see it when I first looked...thanks
<ompaul> blackbeast, ssh -C username@far.machine.on.internet what more is there to know - you need to push your packets though a modem - you need to address your modem on that matter
<julle> To get videos working in firefox, which plugin should i use for apple.com/trailers and realplayer files?
<Yahooadam> Chapulin - all on max
<Scunizi> Chapulin, sure.
<Carbonflux> billenium, there is not such thing as a 9600 GT
<Carbonflux> you mean 8600 ?
<billenium> no...
<Indiadev_Techie> julle: quicktime ....
<PriceChild> billenium, that card is not released yet.
<billenium> Carbonflux: the 9600GT is out!!!
<billenium> jeez
<ompaul> blackbeast, to remove passwords do this ... ssh-keygen -t rsa (hit enter and add passwords if want to have passwords and keys)
<aehgts> 9600GT is out now...
<billenium> go to newegg.com and search for 9600GT...
<Carbonflux> nice
<ompaul> !pm | blackbeast
<ubotu> blackbeast: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<billenium> why does no one beleive me?
<Kuni> carbonflux: http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206801152
<Carbonflux> I did not know
 * billenium cries in a corner
<scjp_> Anybody can helpo me please   i am converting an mdf file to iso file using mdf2iso, now getting error message "file  is already ISO9660."
<Scunizi> Carbonflux, check out http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_9600gt.html
<Carbonflux> its way late
<julle> Indiadev_Techie:  yeah well apple doesn't make quicktime for linux?
<ompaul> !enter | billenium
<ubotu> billenium: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blackbeast> i have set up a server
<blackbeast> on my computer
<blackbeast> i am trying to connect to it with my mobile phone
<blackbeast> with putty
<ompaul> blackbeast, to do that sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<blackbeast> but, i cannot connest
<Indiadev_Techie> julle: then google up...or download alternative plugins..
<blackbeast> server is installed and running
<blackbeast> but i cannot connect
<ompaul> blackbeast, more important can you connect from the box as yourself to that box - one step at a time
<hdevalence> pingu: ick, sorry, my computer froze
<PriceChild> billenium, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html - latest drivers don't have support
<Indiadev_Techie> julle: wait lemme google up this stuff....
<ompaul> !enter | blackbeast
<ubotu> blackbeast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prince_jammys> needhelp: did you follow the other steps after reinstalling console-data?
<blackbeast> i apsolutely cannot connect to it
<Yahooadam> Chapulin - do you think restarting may help?
<PriceChild> billenium, feature freeze is now in effect for ubuntu hardy, due to be released in april. This means hardy will most likely not support the 9600 otb
<Carbonflux> thanks for the information :) looks like its time to buy a 8800 ultra heh
<Itaku> in alsamixer all of the bars are at 100 but i cant hear any sound
<blackbeast> it just says, connection closed
<Chapulin> Yahooadam:: Probably not...most times linux doesn't need to do the windows thing
<PriceChild> billenium, However you may install drivers from nvidia.com when they are available. They just won't be supported by Ubuntu, and will cause problems with upgrades.
<blackbeast> any ideas?
<needhelp> prince_jammys: yes,,, except for rebooting
<Kuni> CarbonFlux: don't bother with the 8800 series, there's a reason the 9x00 series is coming out so quickly...
<pingu> hdevalence: i think i might have it i looked it up on ubuntu forums
<decaelo> anyone aware of a program that allows me to set bandwidth constraints on a computer? unforunately my archaic router doesn't support such a thing
<Carbonflux> Kuni, its been delayed almost 6 months tho
<blackbeast> ompaul, do you have an idea?
<LjL> decaelo: "apt-cache search traffic shap"
<Carbonflux> Kuni, you have a point tho :)
<prince_jammys> needhelp: rebooting seems to matter in this case. try it.  if it doesn't work, check this::  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139039
<decaelo> LjL: thank you. =)
<Devourer> Can unrar decompress multi-part archives?
<hdevalence> pingu: I actually am not sure about doing it for files.. I have an encrypted harddrive, so I tend not to worry about it
<mysterioso> does my upload speed affect how fast I can download in transmission?
<Carbonflux> I am sure Ubuntu will have the nVidia drivers fairly quick
<laque> decaelo, trickle
<hdevalence> pingu: i'll look around though
<PriceChild> mysterioso, depends on the tracker
<Indiadev_Techie> julle: well check this link out >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LifeWithUbuntu#head-e9144cee8b65caddc0f8e8cb71ea68cd1ac883b5
<Yahooadam> adam@adamslaptop:~$ alsactl -v
<Yahooadam> alsactl version 1.0.14
<PriceChild> Carbonflux, please see what I said to billenium above.
<needhelp> prince_jammys: thanks. Will be back in some minutes if I haven't figured it out
<mysterioso> princechild what is a tracker?
<ompaul> blackbeast, forget about the phone, on the machine itself, do this    ssh -C yourUsername@localhost
<PriceChild> Carbonflux, several lines of it
<Carbonflux> ya
<Carbonflux> thanks
<pingu> hdevalence: what exactly does it mean to encrypt a file, hard drive, etc.
<prince_jammys> needhelp: ok
 * DanC wonders how to get join/leave messages to be less disturbing in gaim
<GewoonM2> itaku: check "asoundconf list" and configure it to the correct soundcard with "set-default-card <NAME", perhaps you've got the wrong card selected ;)
<mrpockets> could use some help with steam again when someone gets a chance
<PriceChild> mysterioso, that's the machine that tells you where all your other peers are
<ompaul> DanC, use Xchat (not xchat gnome ;-))
<Carbonflux> maybe its targeted at videos/gaming in Vista
 * nickrud thinks DanC should use a client that works right with irc, like xchat 
<blackbeast> it says: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<PriceChild> DanC, there is a pidgin plugin to hide them
<mysterioso> pricechild i am usting transmission
<cretep> does anyone know how to configure Evolution with a GroupWise server?
<LjL> pingu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encryption
<ompaul> blackbeast, so do this, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ompaul> blackbeast, this is on the server
<pingu> LjL: thanks
<PriceChild> mysterioso, good for you :)
<nickrud> hdevalence: http://www.macworld.com/article/132207/2008/02/hdencryption.html
<blackbeast> it is installed
<Indiadev_Techie> julle: Install mozilla-mplayer from the repositories . It will play quicktime and  windows media video also . If u r using the 64 bit Ubuntu then wmv is  tricky
<Indiadev_Techie> Gxine plugin aalso plays quciktime well
<mysterioso> pricechild will the tracker notice my upload speed there? :-p
<DanC> PriceChild, I'm running 7.10; it seems to have game, not pidgin. would I have to upgrade the whole OS?
<blackbeast> everthing is intalled, i told you
<PriceChild> mysterioso, depends on the tracker.
<PriceChild> DanC, gaim has a plugin to do it
<ompaul> blackbeast,  --- so this then should work (out of the box on the server itself)    ssh -C yourUsername@localhost
<mysterioso> pricechild what exactly is a tracker?
<mysterioso> !tracker
<PriceChild> mysterioso, that's the machine that tells you where all your other peers are
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<blackbeast> again: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<mysterioso> argh
<julle> Indiadev_Techie:  okey thank you very much!
<blackbeast> the port is not standard, 22. i changed it to 8000
<hdevalence> nickrud: hmm, will read
<blackbeast> because i cannot access the router and 8000 is already opened
 * DanC ususally uses xchat, but was giving the ubuntu-supported option a try
<mysterioso> nickrud how did you become an op?
<nickrud> mysterioso: LjL twisted my arm
<GewoonM2> blackbeast: if it's already opened, perhaps another program is using the port?
<Indiadev_Techie>  julle: did u check that link...
<Kuni> DanC: 7.10 has pidgin by default...
<blackbeast> no, everthing is closed now
<LjL> nickrud: and i'm thinking of twisting the other arm now
<PriceChild> Kuni, DanC is not using 7.10
<blackbeast> ok, i will try another port, just ti make sure
<ompaul> blackbeast,  so then ssh -C -p 8000 your-username@localhost
<nickrud> LjL: nothing to be ashamed of, using force on an old man ;P
<GewoonM2> blackbeast: what ompaul says is on your server, so on your own pc ;)
<blackbeast> yes, i know
<blackbeast> ;)
<mysterioso> what is a .bin file?  i just downloaded realplayer 10gold.bin and am wondering how to install it
<nickrud> mysterioso: in reality I was asked to help out, at least thru the surge in traffic when hardy is released.
<mysterioso> nickrud well your the man.  and i appreciate you helpin
<PriceChild> mysterioso, it could be anything. In this case, its probably an executable.
<mysterioso> nickrud and when im the man ill take your place
<Kuni> mysterioso, try chmod -x realplayer\ 10gold.bin, then running sudo ./realplayer\ 10gold.bin
<blackbeast> ok, localhost works
<PriceChild> mysterioso, in a terminal, "sh /path/to/file.bin"
<blackbeast> i changed the port to 4672
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to run a remote app on my ubuntu desktop. I tried `ssh -X user@server1 xeyes` but get "Error: Can't open display:". On server2 it works. What could be missing on server1?
<nickrud> mysterioso: it's an executable file that installs realplayer. You would do chmod u+x /path/to/<realplayerbin> && sudo /path/to/<realplayerbin>
<mysterioso> does /path/to/~ equal the actual path?
<nickrud> mysterioso: yes
<mysterioso> k
<Jewsus_> Why does top say there a process called "mandb" using about 90% CPU?  Should I be concerned?
<mrpockets> gyahhhh
<mrpockets> :(
<nickrud> mysterioso: that is, you fill in the real path
<ompaul> blackbeast, now you want your router to advertise that port as open to the outside world = and that is beyond this channel other than to say you are looking at nat
<GewoonM2> vlt: try adding "-Y", it sometimes works instead of "-X" (don't know the real difference, though)
<nickrud> Jewsus_: not to worry, it's building the man page index
<steve176> Trying to get a broadcom 4310 installed. Have tried bcm43-fwcutter and cafeugo download but neither seem to install the card. Any ideas?
<blackbeast> lol, it works now
<mysterioso> nickrud could i just do something in the directory where it is currently? without entering the path
<vlt> GewoonM2: I'll try ...
<blackbeast> IT WORKS!!! ;) LOL
<ompaul> !lol | blackbeast
<ubotu> blackbeast: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<s> what kind of machine are you interested in using the broadcom with?
<vlt> GewoonM2: No, -Y didn't help.
<steve176> dell inspiron 1525
<nickrud> mysterioso: yes.  you can do sh binfile   or  chmod +x binfile && ./binfile    (./ is the path to the current directory)
<nickrud> mysterioso: in this case sudo ./binfile , since it's an installer
<s> on some dell's it is easier to use NDIS instead
<GewoonM2> vlt: might be in the settings then of your ssh-server, but that is beyond my knowledge, perhaps some-one else can help
<steve176> OK, I'll try that. thx
<machee> I get the error "-bash: ./q3ded: No such file or directory" when trying to run q3ded... it has execute privs (755 and tried 777) and gives the same error whether i run it as root (with the file owned as root:root) or as q3user (with the file owned as q3user:users)... any help?
<kronus_> I'm having a problem with file-roller's drag-drop functionality - it will extract stuff out of the archive if i drag to desktop, but not if i drag to nautilus windows
<mysterioso> ok i am in the process of installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras"  and it is hung at the java screen it has a bunch of license junk and it says <ok> at the bottom but wont let me hit enter!
<PriceChild> mysterioso, press right, then try
<PriceChild> mysterioso, if that doesn't work, make sure you've read the license agreement, and then try enter.
<GewoonM2> mysterioso: perhaps you need to "read" it, so scroll through it entirely then try again
<mysterioso> i scrolled through the whole doc and tried enter
<mysterioso> no go
<nickrud> mysterioso: try <tab> <enter>
<s> try using <tab>
<xybre> What do I need to look out for in the xen wiki page that might be different for Gutsy?
<mysterioso> nickrud saves the day
<prince_jammys> tab peoples
<prince_jammys> :)
<LukeLC> hmm.. think I'll order a tab
<kronus_> anyone? :|
<vlt> sshd_config on server1 says: X11Forwarding yes
<prince_jammys> i spent i long time to figure the tab thing the first time, lol
<vlt> Any idea why I can't forward X from there?
<prince_jammys> fond memories
<mysterioso> prince_jammys it is kinda dumb
<kellis> Hi all, could anyone advise me on a laptop touchpad problem?
<s> <TAB> is old school   :-)
<prince_jammys> it is
<s> what seem to be the issue with the touch pad?
<kellis> The middle 'rocker' button doesn't work properly
 * murshed slaps kellis  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash ...
 * murshed slaps FloodBot2  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash ...
 * murshed slaps [swb]  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash  tash ...
<kellis> Up goes down, down does all kinds of randon things
<s> is the touch pad by synaptics?
<Kuni> kill it.
<prince_jammys> are you about to commit the crime of playing a dvd?
<kellis> Not sure how to find out?
<s> look in the device listing.<SYSTEM><prefernces><Hardware infomation>
<kellis> Will do. brb
<eshaase> i have some files that are magically disapperaing on my system, is there a way to track the removal of files on a system?
<prince_jammys> eshaase: that sound very scary. magically disappearing?
<eshaase> prince_jammys: haha, yeah
<prince_jammys> eshaase: from where?
<Yahooadam> still not having any luck getting my sound
<tachu> hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Dell machine using GRUB, as it says on the instructions without a live CD. everything is going well until I select to boot "Install Ubuntu", I get an error.
<eshaase> /extra/install/*
<rano> hello
<kellis> I see a PS/2 Mouse and a Macintosh mouse button emulator
<s> must mean his data is magiclly delicious..... ;->
<GewoonM2> vlt: tried restarting the deamon? sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<mysterioso> ok, Im back at trying to install the .bin.  I did not understand the directions earlier.  I am in the directory where the file is located.  what do I type?
<s> did you drop into Advance also?
<vlt> GewoonM2: No, why should I do this?
<s> also is this a pc or a mac?
<kellis> Its a PC
<s> type?
<kellis> Its an Acer Aspire 7720G
<GewoonM2> vlt: well, after changing the settings the ssh-deamon needs to be restarted: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/ssh101.php
<s> laptop i assume?
<kellis> Yep, sorry forgot to mention that :)
<kronus_> mysterioso: chmod u+x filename.bin, then sh ./filename.bin
<Kuni> mysterioso: I think it's chmod +x <filename> && sudo ./<filename>
<Kuni> kronus_'s version will work, too.
<vlt> GewoonM2: I haven't touched the settings.
<hdevalence> is there a JPG or PNG of the ubuntu logo already on my filesystem somewhere?
<prince_jammys> hdevalence yes
<prince_jammys> hdevalence more than one
<hdevalence> where?
<prince_jammys> hdevalence hold on
<runemaste644> Is it safe to install gutsy packages under feisty?
<runemaste644> or will it not work at all
<vlt> GewoonM2: Just noticed something: When I connect to server 1 `echo $DISPLAY` is empty while it is "localhost:10.0" on server 2.
<mjw-> runemaste644 that is not recommended
<tachu> hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Dell machine using GRUB, as it says on the instructions without a live CD. everything is going well until I select to boot "Install Ubuntu", I get an error. help?
<Grezer> quick question for you all, is there a way you can check to see if you USB drive is working
<kronus_> runemaste644: it will work unpredictably
<runemaste644> will it work
<mjw-> runemaste644 it's easy to break things doing that
<runemaste644> well the package is ipod-convenience
<kronus_> runemaste644: it's dangerous, i suggest you look for a feisty port of the package you're trying to install
<mysterioso> chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && sudo ./Realplayer10GOLD.bin?
<mysterioso> chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && sudo ./Realplayer10GOLD.bin
<mysterioso> ?
<runemaste644> there is none
<Kuni> yup
<kronus_> mysterioso: yes
<runemaste644> thats the point!
<mysterioso> it says sudo: ./Realplayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<Kuni> weird.
<s> kellis ,just looking for some info from acer brb
<kronus_> runemaste644: sudo sh ./Realplayer10GOLD.bin
<kellis> s , thanks
<Grezer> how do you check to see what CD rom's you have installed or working ??
<GewoonM2> vlt: well, that might be it :) Sounds like that could be it, anyway ;) (my ssh-server worked right away, so I'm not really skilled at all this)
<kronus_> mysterioso: you need to be in the directory the file is in, if it's on your desktop, cd ~/Desktop
<tachu> if i install ubuntu, will it erase my windows?
<mjw-> tachu There is an option to preserve other operating systems when you install it
<runemaste644> wtf is this realplayer10gold.bin file that doesnt exist on my system that you want me to use
<mjw-> !install > tachu
<mysterioso> kronus_ i am in the desktop, and the last command resulted in   sh: cant open
<xybre> How do I get Xen running on gutsy?
<Kuni> runemaste644: forget about it
<s> kellis this is for dual boot or only ubuntu?
<rdehler> i deleted a .conf file and now i can't apt-get remove it, any idea how i can apt-get remove this?
<tachu> ok thanks
<Kuni> runemaste644: wrong guy
<kronus_> sorry
<kellis> s, its dual with vista
<s> hold on
<mysterioso> kronus_ sorry to me or the other wrong guy?
<prince_jammys> hdevalence:  find /usr/share/gdm/themes -name ubuntu*.png
<mysterioso> :-)
<kronus_> mysterioso: you're the one with the .bin
<prince_jammys> hdevalence those are the ones you see on the login screen
<twosouls82> xybre: giyf; search "ubuntu gutsy xen"
<mysterioso> kronus_ hyuk
<JasonWard> Hi :) a Linux noob here, I want to add an IP route on my laptop, which I've been able to do, BUT, how do I make it permanent?
<xybre> twosouls82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen is where I am, but it warns it might not work
<mysterioso> kronus_ ok i just double clicked it and it gave me a folder
<hdevalence> prince_jammys: thanks
<mysterioso> and now ill stop being dumb and read something
<mjw-> JasonWard look at /etc/rc.local
<whabo>  does anyone of yoiu know of a plugin for screenlets or widgets... please anyone?
<kronus_> mysterioso: ok, it looks like you need to run it directly, without sh.  I think you were in the wrong directory at first
<mjw-> JasonWard not sure if that's THE best way, but it will probably work ;)
<twosouls82> xybre: that query resulted this page; http://itcompanies.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/xen-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<Kuni> whabo: www.screenlets.org
<JasonWard> MJW : OK, I will google some more using that as my key, thanks :)
<kronus_> mysterioso: so, get into the proper dir, then sudo ./Realplayer10GOLD.bin
<GewoonM2> whabo: Opera (the webbrowser) can also run widgets for you
<whabo> thx guys
<mjw-> JasonWard /etc/rc.local is a file that executes automatically after everything else has started automatically
<Kuni> whabo: no problem
<mysterioso> _kronus i am most def. in the desktop.  but ill do it just to make you happy
<mysterioso> sudo ./Realplayer10GOLD.bin:  command not found
<s> kellis - per acer "Pointing Device
<s>  	
<s> Seamless touchpad pointing device with 4-way scroll button"
<xybre> twosouls82: awesome, I like blank pages as much as the next guy, but wtf.
<Kuni> mysterioso: I'm going to try this on my end, and see if I can get it to work
<mysterioso> kuni thanx
<mysterioso> btw
<s> my be is its synaptics
<mysterioso> I double clicked it and it extracted a folder "realplayer" to my desktop
<JasonWard> MJW: Ah, OK, that will do for now, but ideally want the route to be available as soon as the default gateway
<kellis> s I wasn't aware it was 4-way
<mysterioso> but nothin in it seems to do nething
<twosouls82> xybre: the formatting you mean? that is messy indee
<twosouls82> +d
<JasonWard> In Windows is dead simple
<s> my be???  my guess is it is a synaptics
<nicubu> All of my gnome desktop icons are gone, and when i go into places > home my home folder doesn't open up in a window....in fact, nautilus won't open at all even from the command line. Can anyone help?
<mysterioso> scratch that
<xybre> twosouls82: er, no, the page is just blank for me
<mysterioso> i double clicked it again
#ubuntu 2008-02-22
<mysterioso> and I got more files in that folder
<mysterioso> ill try it a third time just to see what happens
<icesword> nicubu, what about restart x?
<Scunizi> Anyone ever try google's "reconstructor" for creating an Ubuntu Live Cd with you're program pics and tweeks?  Might be good for giving away to friends. http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor/
<kellis> s So where does that leave me? I've installed gsynaptics before
<s> i would try to get the synaptics module. but it should work just off the main install as a basic mouse.
<mysterioso> ok guys its workin.
<xybre> There it is. we've been having routing issues all day. Bleh.
<nicubu> iceword: Well, I've tried restarting my computer and its the same. Would restart X help?
<mysterioso> i just had to double click it 2 seperate times, then run the realplayer active text thingy
<icesword> nicubu, just give it atry
<s> in a word - creek (up a)
<kellis> s I'll give it another go. Thanks
<twosouls82> xybre: where can I upload a file without registering (a pdf print of the page)?
<nicubu> icesword, What should I type to do that?
<s> sorry wish I could help more.
<nblracer> is hardy 5 out?
<mjw-> !hardy > nblracer
<icesword> nicubu, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Grezer> anyone know how to check to see what CD roms are working ??
<nicubu> icesword, ok brb
<twosouls82> xybre: http://w15.easy-share.com/1699651628.html
<icesword> Grezer, pardon?
<Generalized> can somebody help me please
<Generalized> http://paste.uni.cc/18371
<Generalized> i cant install anything
<ethan961> only thing with reconstuctor is the ISO size, it would be hard to keep is acceptable for a cd
<s> kellis remeber there are other mfg's of touchpads, you might look into those.
<Grezer> I need to see if my usb DVD / CDRW is working
<Generalized> i have no clue whats wrong
<Generalized> http://paste.uni.cc/18371
<mjw-> !repeat > Generalized
<Kuni> nblracer: Alpha 5 got delayed until tomorrow for some reason
<Grezer> Im not using a GUI and I dont know how to check
<kellis> s Will do, thanks
<ethan961> lag
<nblracer> thanks kuni
<Kuni> Grezer: "lsmod | grep cdrom"
<Kuni> no problem
<Scunizi> Grezer, install elinks.. pretty easy command line browser..
<ethan961> lots of lag
<Grezer> Thanks Kuni
<xybre> twosouls82: thanks
<Kuni> no problem
<twosouls82> xybre: so the transfer worked, nice
<icesword> Generalized, do you use virtual machine
<machee> "-bash: ./q3ded: No such file or directory" does this mean the file isn't executing, or it's executing and having an error?
<Donkey718666> hello all
<Kuni> hi
<evin> does anyone know much about how to adjust the screen resolution in ubuntu, i'm having a terrible time with it
<Generalized> i dont think so icesword
<dhon_> I'm having trouble with the screensaver activating on my external screen repeatedly, anyone seen this?
<Generalized> it started happening after i updated
<Donkey718666> well i am trying to install ubuntu on my partitioned drive. when i go onto ubuntu is it the drive that says free space?
<Kuni> evin: go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Starnestommy> machee: it means that the file "q3ded" does not exist in the current directory
<icesword> Generalized, it said cannot open device,what device
 * xybre reads
<Some_Person> Is there a streaming MMS recorder in the Repos (not for KDE please)?
<Kuni> evin: if that doesn't work, make sure your screen is set up correctly in System > Administrator > Screens and Graphics (but be careful)
<Generalized> http://paste.uni.cc/18371
<Generalized> your guess is as good as mine icesword
<Generalized> thats all it outputs
<twosouls82> xybre: I haven't tried it, but he mentions he addressed the bugs
<machee> Starnestommy: but when I ls, it's right there
<Scunizi> evin, http://www.usefuls.net/2008/02/05/3-ways-to-fix-a-bad-ubuntu-screen-resolution.html
<evin> i've done that, but i can't find a great res.  i have a 1360x768 screen size and i can't select the correct screen size
<xybre> Lets try.
<evin> alright, i'll try that
<GewoonM2> some_person: try vlc, also called videolan, it can stream nearly anything
<Donkey718666> well i am trying to install ubuntu on my partitioned drive. when i go onto ubuntu is it the drive that says free space? I have 2 ntfs partitions and then a free space partition. Is the FREE SPACE partition the one that i install on??????
<Starnestommy> machee: are you sure that you're using the right cases?
<Grezer> here is something else I need ask, I also hooked up a zip drive to my server ( so I can back up to the zip drive ) is there a way to check to see if its working ??
<Kuni> oh, a tv resolution...
<Kuni> xD
<Some_Person> GewoonM2: I want to record the stream
<Starnestommy> Donkey718666: it probably is
<machee> Starnestommy: positive
<s> kellis - if your still her go into vista and see what driver ms is using for the touchpad...
<Generalized> what does E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) mean?
<n0greenfx> hey every time i install my second video card ubuntu freaks out and puts me in a command line on boot??
<ethan961> Donkey, yes, free space.
<Donkey718666> is it probably or or 100% sure?
<icesword> Generalized, seems it cannot write to your disk
<machee> -rwxrwxrwx 2 q3user q3user  749504 Feb 21 04:41 q3ded
<Generalized> do you have any idea how to fix it icesword
<Generalized> i cant install anything
<nickrud_> Generalized: it means the real error is above that line
<GewoonM2> some_person: vlc can do that, file-->open network stream--> "Stream/Save"
<Donkey718666> is it probably or or 100% sure?
<Some_Person> GewoonM2: Alright, I'll try VLC
<Generalized> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file  nickrud_
<Starnestommy> Donkey718666: almost 100%
<icesword> Generalized, du /
<Generalized> there is no user postfix
<Donkey718666> and what program is for MIRC on Ubuntu that i can download?
<GewoonM2> some_person: good luck :) I use it all the time to save streams!
<Starnestommy> Donkey718666: xchat, konversation, or irssi
<Indiadev_Techie> Donkey718666: thats already in ther >>> Pidgin
<Some_Person> GewoonM2: I guess I can use it to record the Democratic Debate on CNN's stream
<Flannel> Donkey718666: xchat is most like mIRC
<Donkey718666> irc is on pidgon?
<Generalized> what am i looking for icesword
<soulburner> Donkey718666,  use pidgin or xchat
<Generalized> or do you want the output in pastbin
<Starnestommy> pidgin's irc support is rather incomplete
<nickrud_> Generalized: put the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Some_Person> Donkey718666: XChat (but not xchat-gnome)
<twosouls82> Donkey718666: apt-cache search 'irc client'
<Donkey718666> kk thanks
<Generalized> http://paste.uni.cc/18371 nickrud_
<nickrud_> someone who's running postfix, could you tell me your uid for it?  ( grep postfix /etc/passwd )
<icesword> Generalized, run du / in terminal
<GewoonM2> some_person: I guess so, try first with another stream to check if you figured out the correct settings! Good luck!
<Generalized> did icesword
<Generalized> its still going
<Some_Person> GewoonM2: thank you
<n0greenfx> anyone help with my graphics card??
<icesword> Generalized, sorry,i told you the wrong one,it should be df / (diskfree)
<SimplySeth> \q
<SimplySeth> quit
<n0greenfx> im searching forums and finding nothing
<Generalized> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Generalized> /dev/hda1             37721596  34021624   1783824  96% /
<TrustNoOne> Does firestarter just manage the windows firewall, or is it required to be started for the firewall to be running properly. (im asking because before i started the firewall, i could share network drives, then after i started it i had to configure it to allow those ports through otherwise it wouldnt work)
<tam> n0greenfx: ask the question as someone might know
<DrBanzai> Anybody here willing to help me get a software raid setup?
<SimplySeth> TrustNoOne: it starts and stops with the network :)
<n0greenfx> +everytime i installl my second card ubuntu freaks out and puts me in a commande line at boot
<Bruno_> i need help with blutooht
<Bruno_> bluetoth*
<Bruno_> bñuetooth*
<Bruno_> damn
<prince_jammys> :)
<Bruno_> bluetooth*
<icesword> !bluetooth > Bruno_
<nickrud_>  Generalized try    sudo apt-get -f install   before you do anything else
<BlueEel> n0greenfx: easy solution: stick with one card... what kind of cards are you using ?
<n0greenfx> my nvidia works fine as long as i dont put in my ati
<n0greenfx> id really like to use my ati card tho
<Bruno_> icesword: more specifically, with BlueProximity. could you help me with that?
<DrBanzai> I've tried setting up a software RAID 5 in both Ubuntu and CentOS, and they both fail while trying to format the RAID.  I've tried using ext3 and JFS...any ideas?
<icesword> nickrud_, who took your nick,:)
<Xorothal> n0greenfx: seriuosly, ati and linux don't mix
<noolness> ati  sucks though unfortunately :/
<icesword> Bruno_, i am sorry ,no idea
<nickrud_> icesword: I own both, I'm too lazy to ghost the other
<n0greenfx> some im basically screwed on that end huh
<Bruno_> iceword: ok thanks anyway
<cubexombi> anyone else have problems recently with flash vids on youtube.. google vid's fine but on youtube i get no audio. (installed libflashsupport and changed the dsp to "aoss" and nothin)
<nickrud> icesword: you happy now ;p
<Generalized> no difference nickrud
<n0greenfx> is it possible to install lmce over ubuntu instead of kubuntu?
<nickrud> Generalized: do you get all the X errors as well?
<icesword> nickrud, hehe :)
<Generalized> yes
<mad_max02> is there any need to defragment ext3 partitions ?
<Generalized> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file
<Generalized> i tried deluser postfix
<Kuni> mad_max02: no need. It handles it on its own
<Generalized> it says there is no user postfix
<arekkusu14> I need help getting my printer to work.  I've tried everything I can think of.
<mad_max02> Kuni, :D great. It would take me bout 2-3 days to defragment it :D
<Kuni> lol
<machee> Looking for how to fix a "No such file or directory" error when trying to run a binary that definitely exists.  I'm running 64 bit.  Could that matter?
<Kuni> ext3 keeps itself defragged as much as possible.
<Flannel> machee: what command are you doing exactly?
<BlueEel> wooohoo! download finally at 100%... now, where are those blank cd's ?
<mad_max02> no need for any extra tools or maintance ?
<icesword> machee, you tried chmod +x file
<Kuni> machee, make sure it's executable (chmod +x)
<Xorothal> mad_max02: nope
<machee> Flannel: ./q3ded in the folder where ti is, and it's definitely got execute permissions
<redf1sh> machee: If your 64 bit, a 32 bit binary might be looking for the wrong libraries. That prints out "no such file".
<mad_max02> hooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<noolness> hmmmm what do people consider the "best" linux filesystem at the moment?
<mad_max02> one more plus for linux
<Generalized> http://paste.uni.cc/18371
<Generalized> does anyone have any idea how to fix this
<Xorothal> mad_max02: though I would consider switching to reiserfs
<Flannel> machee: and `ls -al | grep q3ded` shows it?
<noolness> i know ext3 is pretty junky
<machee> Flannel: yes
<mad_max02> Xorothal, why ?
<Flannel> machee: Mind pasting that line, just for yucks?
<noolness> for example if you overwrite parts of a file and your computer fails or reboots, you could corrupt the file
<machee> redf1sh: that makes sense... any way to know what libraries it may be?
<mad_max02> and why is ext3 junky ?
<icesword> noolness, you creat a fs yourself,then it is the best
<Flannel> noolness: No, ext3 is journaled.
<GewoonM2> arekkusu14: what kind of printer do you have? Have you tried google-ing: "<printer name + type> linux", to check if others have gotten it to work?
<carrera> Greetings!
<Xorothal> mad_max02: It's just better (ie too tired to explain)
<arekkusu14> Yeah, I'm doing that now.
<arekkusu14> Haha
<noolness> Flannel: only the inode table is journaled
<machee> Flannel: -rwxrwxrwx 2 q3user q3user  749504 Feb 21 04:41 q3ded
<nickrud> Generalized: not sure about what I'd do on your system. I'd be willing to do it here, cuz I'd take responsibility for messing with users and groups. Not so sure I'm ready to do that on yours
<noolness> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<redf1sh> machee: I strace things, but I'm a dev. You can probably get it to work by doing an apt-get install ia32-lib*
<mad_max02> Xorothal, I asked much people about file system and whats the best for etc
<redf1sh> matchee that installes 32 bit compatibility libraries
<mad_max02> Xorothal, I got so many diff answers
<Generalized> whats your idea nickrud
<redf1sh> matchee pretty slick really.
<mad_max02> Xorothal, so I went on and formated in ext3 since I'm most familiar with it
<johndbritton> how do you find the UUID of a drive
<Xorothal> ok
<icesword> Generalized, i recommend you try sudo apt-get clean
<Flannel> !uuid | johndbritton
<ubotu> johndbritton: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Xorothal> mad_max02: it's your choice
<noolness> i used ext3 on linux just because it's the default at the moment ;)
<mad_max02> Xorothal, I dont know about other but I'll try to read as much as possible and learn
<machee> redf1sh: i will try that out, thanks!
<AlexKibler> Ah, googling shows that not much can be done
<redf1sh> machee: I'm palying quake wars with that, generally works.
<nickrud> Generalized: add a postfix user and group. But, since I don't have postfix installed here (and have no intention of it) I don't know the correct settings for the user. Things I'd do on my machine that's unorthodox I won't do here for others.
<redf1sh> machee: cheers.
<mad_max02> Xorothal, is there any way to later convert to any other file system from ext3 without formating ?
<Generalized> can i remove postfix safely?
<noolness> i don't know i watch some demo for haiku and their filesystem seems interesting. it's basically the beos filesystem, which means it has cool stuff like search built in and stuff
<nickrud> Generalized: yes.  I'm gonna go have a cigarette, and think a bit
<Xorothal> mad_max02: to reiserfs, no. I created a separate reiserfs partition and copied everything
<machee> redf1sh: gotcha. i'm actually trying to setup a Quake 3 dedicated server, hah
<Generalized> k
<noolness> to do that on linux though you would need to have all new command line tools for a lot of things
<mad_max02> :(
<mad_max02> sheeeeeet
<noolness> like the standard find wouldn't be good enough to exploit a more advanced filesystem
<mad_max02> can you imagine how much time I spent on formating over 2TB from NTFS to ext3
<Mightypeo> guys - i got a hardware question ? sorta
<Xorothal> noolness: No I just did my /home partition with cp -avx
<Kuni> mad_max02: don't worry about it. EXT3 isn't going to destroy your computer or anything if you already installed.
<redf1sh> machee: Check google if that don't work, I'm sure someones had to.
<AlexKibler> Nope.  Lexmark offers no support for my printer.
<Xorothal> mad_max02: 50GB took me ~30mins
<mad_max02> Kuni, I hope so coz I have a lot of data that needs to be safely tucked away on my HDDs
<noolness> yeah ext3 is a working filesystem, there are much better filesystems, but meh
<machee> redf1sh: only thing i've seen on google about it was using linux32 to run the installer.. seems like that did the trick for everyone
<Kuni> mad_max02: yeah, don't worry.
<machee> redf1sh: let me install it, but then this
<mad_max02> Xorothal, now multiply that with 40 :D
<noolness> but if you check out the wiki article it does have a few flaws, but it makes sense since it has to be compatbile with ext2
<redf1sh> machee: aight. Let me know hwo it goes.
<Xorothal> mad_max02: 2 hours...
<Xorothal> not that bad
<mad_max02> lol
<machee> redf1sh: will do
<Bruno_> anyone knows how to solve an issue with BlueProximity?
<mad_max02> make it 20 :D
<Mightypeo> anybody running ubuntu 7.10 on an ASUS P5K-V
<dan__> FUGGLY
<GewoonM2> mad_max02: ever thought about creating partitions? And trying different filesystems out on them? :P
<buttbot-mini> mad_max02: ever thought about creating partitions? And trying difbuttent buttems out on them? :P
<Xorothal> mad_max02: sorry, my maths isn't so good at this time of night
<Yahooadam> two_bits - ive done everything in that guide, but i still cant get my sound card working
<Yahooadam> it still makes sound through the headphone port, but the build in speakers wont work
<ompaul> mad_max02, slice it up and and slice it up and slice it up again - multiple short segments so as you reboot and it does a file system check you are not down for two days (it does this do multiple sections every 30 or so reboots or if the system has been up for a long time (can't remember the up time number)
<mad_max02> GewoonM2, I didnt have time dude :D
<n0greenfx> the site says that the x series ati cards can work but i cant even install the card into my pc
<n0greenfx> without ubuntu freaking out
<mad_max02> ompaul, u sure ?? Coz I have 3x500GB one partitioned disks :(
<gothy> n0greenfx, what kind of card are you trying to install?
<MatBoy> I get lag on my multiple screen setup after some hours, the only solution is restart X to get it fast again... what can it be ? I never could figure it out
<n0greenfx> vistiontek x1550
<ompaul> mad_max02, yes it is better for the box and you
<buttbot-mini> I get lag on my buttiple screen setup after some butt, the only buttion is buttstart X to get it fast again... what can it be ? I never could figure it out
<mad_max02> crappy windows didnt mind
<ompaul> mad_max02, however that is better than 1T disks
<Bruno_> anyone knows how to solve an issue with BlueProximity?
<kestir> Hi.  I'm trying to get Cygwin to allow a mapped network drive on windows 2003 machine.  I have the entry entered as one would enter any other local drive but rsync just won't find the network drive.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<mad_max02> I hope this puppy wont mind either
<ompaul> mad_max02, and if it ever scan disked you would have been there for a month
<DrBanzai> I've tried setting up a software RAID 5 under both Ubuntu and CentOS and they both fail at formatting.  I've tried using both ext3 and JFS.  Any ideas?
<ompaul> mad_max02, do not power it off carelessly and you should get good responses
<mad_max02> :D
<wers> which gtk engine is the fastest? is aurora fast? :)
<buttbot-mini> which gtk buttgine is the fastest? is aurora fast? :)
<kestir> DrBanzai: At which step does it fail?
<Kuni> someone should really take care of that buttbot.
<DrBanzai> kestir I'm installing from scratch, and after I get it all partioned and it goes to format, it gets the root partition formatted, but fails when it tries to do the raid.
<machee> redf1sh: that did the trick. you're my hero!
<mad_max02> yeah
<redf1sh> machee: yay!
<mad_max02> buttbot sucks
<credible> !ops | buttbot-mini
<ubotu> buttbot-mini: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<kestir> DrBanzai: cent?
<DrBanzai> kestir: Cent or Ubuntu, both fail at the same step
<redf1sh> matchee: Go frag people then.
<Plight> Hey, how do you set up midi playback?
<kestir> DrBanzai: ok...what does cat /proc/mdstat tell you?
<Devourer> How do I move a file from one place to another in console?
<DrBanzai> kestir:  Hmmm...can't tell you.  I aborted the install after the format failed.
<mad_max02> Devourer, use mv
<Devourer> mad_max02, thanks.
<kestir> DrBanzai: hmm, ok...first how many drives?
<icesword> Devourer,man mv
<DrBanzai> kestir: 4 250gb
<mad_max02> Devourer, mv filename destination
<eklof> Hi. I have set up process accounting (acct) but it doesn't seem to log the parameters of commands executed. Is there a better system than this out there ?
<DrBanzai> kestir: And they are connected 2 each on 2 different above board IDE cards.
<DrBanzai> kestir: seperate system drive on the onboard controller.
<kestir> DrBanzai: is there an os on 1 of them?
<DrBanzai> kestir No, they are all blank
<edward_> i have an issue
<vlt> Hello. I can't forward `ssh -X` to a certain server. It's got installed xbase-clients and "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_config. Any idea what's still missing?
<vlt> When I connect I et an empty $DISPLAY.
<orphe> vlt ssh -X is deprecated use ssh -Y
<kestir> DrBanzai: ok, i just did exactly this at the begining of the week...
<vlt> orphe: Doesn't work either.
<mino> hi. How can i check which wlan is used by nm-applet on the cli? I cant find something like wlconfig in the package repository
<nickrud> Generalized: haven't forgot you, I've been looking at some stuff. I have to go for a while, I'll be active again in about an hour or so
<kestir> DrBanzai: If you can get the os on one of the drives, it's just a matter of fdisk'ing the good partition onto the others
<Generalized> i cant find anything
<Generalized> i removed postfix
<vlt> orphe: From the same client to other machines works fine, so t must be the server ...
<nickrud> Generalized: the X errors are what give me pause
<amenado> mino  ifconfig -a  to tell you which interface is wireless capable, then  iwconfig  to verify it
<edward_> how do i force a device to always appear at the same device node on restart
<nickrud> Generalized: but anyway, I'll be back in a while
<vlt> edward_: create a udev rule
<Bruno_> anyone knows how to solve an issue with BlueProximity?
<orphe> vlt: i dont uderstand from the same client
<mino> Amaranth: iwconfig was it :) thank you
<Yahooadam> arggggg >_<
<kestir> DrBanzai: you use mdadm now instead of etc/raidtab
<joeamined> hi
<Kuni> hello
<joeamined> how to play real media files with gstreamer ?
<aeleon> Heya. I know this is offtopic, but everybody else is dead. :c  I am running a VPN and can (obviously) have admin access to the router my server is behind from my client, but when I forward ports and then check them, they look closed. What should I do?
<vlt> orphe: I'm sitting on a Gutsy machine I call "client" here.
<orphe> ok
<DrBanzai> kestir: Ok, but is it difficult to "add" the raid into the system doing it that way?  I was hoping to just use the installer...
<edward_> look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56910/
<vlt> orphe: Just wanted to make clear that it's not a problem on _my_ side of the connection.
<orphe> vlt: with normal configs on the client the x redirection is supposed by default
<DrBanzai> kestir: Course...I was only told that the drives are blank...they were used...I think maybe I'll try wiping them all...
<joeamined> real media with gstreamer..?
<kestir> DrBanzai: oh definitely wipe them.
<amenado> aeleon-> your server is behind your client? am kind lost on your description
<vlt> orphe: What does that mean?
<edward_> in that paste i did a cat /proc/bus/input/devices on different startups and thats the result
<Kuni> joeamined: try getting the codecs from automatix, other than that I don't really know
<edward_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56910/
<DrBanzai> kestir: Okay, I'll do that.  Thanks!
<edward_> i'n not sure how/what to do about udev
<kestir> DrBanzai: the 3 other drives will need to be set to "fd" type in fdisk
<aeleon> sorry, amenado: my server is behind a router.
<orphe> vlt: if you have not played with your default configs on your client side so the file in ~/.ssh/config i think , the redirection works with default parameters and it work
<edward_> any ideas vlt?
<DrBanzai> kestir: Ok
<amenado> edward_-> it is a tuff one, there are tutorials you can find via google..
<liook> alguien q hable español??
<aeleon> amenado: and when I try to look at my router's settings from my client, i can see it clearly.
<aeleon> !es | liook
<ubotu> liook: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<liook> pero como entro a esos canales?
<vlt> orphe: I didn't touch anything. `ssh -X server2 xeyes` for example works perfectly. The same command to server1 fails: "Error: Can't open display:"
<amenado> aeleon-> from your client, how are you getting into your router? you are ssh in to the remote router? or is it the local router you are referring to?
<aeleon> liook: /j #ubuntu-es
<orphe> vlt: to be sure make sur when you connect in ssh that the $DISPLAY is setted
<Kuni> liook: /join #ubuntu-es
<vlt> orphe: `echo $DISPLAY` on server1 is empty, while it's "localhost:10.0" on server2 ...
<aeleon> i have openvpn set up, so I can just browser into my router's settings.
<aeleon> amenado: ^
<vlt> orphe: xbase-clients is installed on both machines.
<orphe> vlt: the variable display should be setup on server one
<amenado> aeleon your openvpn tunnenl is between which and which?
<Trikdo> can somebody help? on my laptop, every once in a while my brightness goes all the way down and i have to manually turn it all the way back up
<vlt> orphe: But it isn't. Any idea why?
<orphe> vlt: export DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<vlt> orphe: I'll try ...
<kazol_> How do I permanently remove an application, including the settings? apt-get remove --purge does not delete the settings.
<Flannel> kazol_: which settings?
<aeleon> amenado: uhh? it's between an xp client here in the UK and an ubuntu server which is one of four behind a router. the other three are my family's pcs.
<kazol_> Flannel: Just user settings.
<Flannel> kazol_: Things you've changed (like prferences?)
<aeleon> oops, by xp i meant vista. sigh.
<kazol_> Flannel: Yes, aren't they stored in ~?
<Flannel> kazol_: Those aren't under package management.  --purge will remove global settings (in /etc), stuff in ~ is a simple as removing the files/directories/whatever
<amenado> aeleon-> you can get from your vista to the ubuntu server okay right? so what else you need connected to?
<kazol_> Flannel: Ok, thanks, I thought that cmd is supposed to rm everything associated with the app.
<w0t> what's the default application for burning CDs in ubuntu?
<Kuni> how does one type accents in ubuntu?
<aeleon> My server works fine, I just wanted to open some ports.
<Doctor_Nick> Kuni: like this: é
<Plight> I need help enabling midi play back, none of the programs in the repos actually did anything, and there isn't a codec or anything, can someone help me?
<amenado> aeleon-> open some ports on which device?
<vlt> orphe: Didn't work. $DISPLAY is now "localhost:10.0" but the output of `xeyes` doesn't appear on my screen.
<Flannel> kazol_: No, just everything associated with the global configs fo the app.  It'd be bad if, for instance, your mail stored in your homedir was removed because you removed mail client X, and installed mail client Y
<arko> hi
<kazol_> Kuni: Right click on the top panel and click on "Add to Panel"
<beegz> Quick question - can you ssh into unbuntu desktop or server version only?
<Flannel> beegz: Yes.
<amenado> beegz-> as long as it is running sshd
<cfedde> beegz: just have to install the sshd
<aeleon> Well, when I VPN, I use my server's internet. And when I whatismyip.com, I show up as my server's ip, amenado.
<orphe> vlt: is X installed on the server
<kazol_> Kuni: Select "Application Launcher", find "Accessories", and insert "Character Map."
<Flannel> beegz: The dfference between "server" and "desktop" is just the default packages intsalled.  Once installed, there's no difference of capabilities (because you can add/remove whatever)
<kazol_> Kuni: Whenever you have to type an accent or special character, you could just click on the icon on the top panel.
<beegz> thanks - will check in synaptec....
<aeleon> amenado: So I 192.168.1.1'd in my browser, and it got me into my router's settings at home, so I figured I could open ports. but, like I said, when I use, say, utorrent's port checker, it says they'r closed.
<vlt> orphe: I think so. Though I doubt that it needs it ...
<edward_> no luck
<amenado> aeleon-> from your vista, you are logged in to your ubuntu server, so now you wanted to do what?
<Kuni> kazol_: thanks
<kazol_> Kuni: np
<joeamined> hi
<beegz> I tried running server, but due to being a windows user, I wanted/needed a GUI.  Linux knowledge is very limited to webserver usage... not everything else.
<aeleon> amenado: forward ports.
<vlt> orphe: I can connect to other servers w/o having X installed, and xeyes works.
<joeamined> is there support for rstp with gstreamer ?
<amenado> aeleon-> you haft to kind of guide me at which perspective you are looking this from/at
<joeamined> real media
<arko> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 in a hp dv2000 notebook. I got LiveCD running only on low graphic mode. When I double-click on "install", the install window is bigger than the screen so I can't click on "continue" to keep installation going on. Is there a solution for that?
<aeleon> amenado: I'm sitting on my client with access to my server and i want to forward ports.
<amenado> aeleon-> you are already talking to your ubuntu server, what additional ports do you want?
<amenado> aeleon->  forward ports from your server into where?
<aeleon> amenado: I want to be able to stream music.
<aeleon> amenado: and I don't want to use the port my server's listening on.
<Indiadev_Techie> arko: try the alternate cd version...
<amenado> aeleon-> you wanted to stream from your server into which box?
<aeleon> amenado: what? i want it streamable online.
<kaiden> Quick question for you folks, i just switched to amd 64 bit version of ubuntu, and i have problems installing. When i click any of the start or install ubuntu or the in safe graphics mode and all i get after it loads the kernel is a black screen
<kaiden> a friend told me it was because i'm using dvi/hdmi and not a regular vga cable
<amenado> aeleon-> now you wanted to have a separate port on your ubuntu server to be served to the internet for people like me?
<kaiden> is there any merit to that at all?
<aeleon> amenado: ehh, yes and no. i want to run a shoutcast from my client while VPN'd to my server.
<Flannel> kaiden: No.  It's probably due to graphic card drivers though.  The liveCD sometimes has issues with them.  Grab the alternate CD, install that way, and your graphics should work fine once installed.
<kaiden> ok thank you flannel
<amenado> aeleon-> you can do that, serve on a different port and make sure your router facing the internet forwards this to your server
<Corwin> hi i need some help
<vydd> can I use wpa2 with restricted bcm43xx driver?
<Indiadev_Techie> Corwin: k...speak out !!
<vlt> orphe: Correction: Just checked the second server: It actually _got_ X installed.
<aeleon> amenado: well, like i said, when i told my router to forward the port and then checked from my client to see it was open, it said it was closed.
<vlt> vydd: Works here.
<amenado> aeleon-> why not just run your shoutcast off of your server rather than having a source in uk, transitting the atlantic i assume
<EADG> What is the command to stop sshd  sudo /usr/sbin/sshd stop  gives an error: extra argument stop.
<aeleon> amenado: because all my music's on my client.
<vlt> EADG: just ssh
<Corwin> I have an hp pavillion with amd dual core processors but when I try to start the 32 bit version of ubuntu it does not boot
<EADG> vlt: Dunke
<amenado> aeleon certainly those can be transferred over to your ubuntu server right?
<Corwin> it starts to but then just hangs
<vlt> EADG: `/etc/init.d/ssh stop` actually
<aeleon> amenado: no, to be honest. there's too much of it.
<Corwin> i heard that it might be a problem with my amd processor but i'm not sure
<kaiden> Flannel, thank you, i will try that
<orphe> vlt: sorry not to have respond earlier ... indeed x needs to be installed due to the special x architecture
<amenado> aeleon-> btw when you say you check from your client, are you referring to your client in uk or you are referring to your ubuntu server acting as client to access the routers web page?
<EADG> vlt: Tanks, /usr/bin/ssh was hanging.
<Indiadev_Techie> Corwin: did u try the live cd install...
<Corwin> yes
<aeleon> my client in the uk.
<Corwin> thats what i've been using
<aeleon> as in, i check with my browser, amenado.
<orphe> vlt: xserver generate screen .... the xclient connects to it and send it ot its own server
<vlt> orphe: Yes, I think you're right. But X is installed on both servers.
<coloneLkerneL> I installed Linux Gournal, how exactly do I open it?
<Indiadev_Techie> Corwin: does ur system supports 64 bit architecture....
<amenado> aeleon-> but you know you can not directly get to the routers web page lest you use your vpn tunnel and use the ubuntu server as proxy to get to the router right?
<coloneLkerneL> It ran through the process of installing it, but I have no idea how to actually open the program
<aeleon> what?
<Corwin> yes but i did not necessarily want to install the 64 bit version
<aeleon> amenado: why can i log into it successfully, then? and why does my server's ip come up when I look up my external ip?
<Indiadev_Techie> Corwin: did u try the alternate cd version the...ther may be som problem wid ur installation...
<amenado> aeleon-> if you are checking it from your vista side, when you open your browser and type 192.168.1.1 which router does it sees do you think?
<coloneLkerneL> anyone?
<Corwin> no i'll try that
<Jahromeo> hi guys what max ram 32 bit ubuntu recognizes?
<amenado> aeleon->  in your vista browser, are you set to use a proxy?
<vydd> vlt: hm...ok...do I enter password in plaintext, or encrypted? :S
<Corwin> but still
<aeleon> amenado: it sees my one at home. it has to, because i'm at school.
<aeleon> amenado: no. when my vpn is on, all my traffic routes through my vpn.
<coloneLkerneL> Gournal, I installed it, where is it?
<IndyGunFreak> Jahromeo: i wanna say 3gigs, but don't hold me to that.
<amenado> aeleon thats what i want to establish
<Jahromeo> anyone confirm the amount of max ram that 32 bit ubuntu recognizes?
<Corwin> when i change the boot options to have no quiet splash i gets hung up on my second processor
<vlt> orphe: X does work on server1 locally. I know it. What could be missing?
<orphe> vlt: as of this page http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html it is said that ssh automatically handles x variable setting
<aeleon> amenado: sorry if I didn't say that earlier.
<Indiadev_Techie> Corwin: if the live cd booted sucessfull then its possible that u went somwer wrong during the installation...
<huiii> hi
<Corwin> it never fully booted
<Jahromeo> and what is the diff between using 64 as opposed to 32 bit other than more ram?
<orphe> vlt: is it running on server 2 ?
<huiii> how start rhythmbox?
<salah> Is there any ways to make Ubuntu skip the login screen? I only have one user, and the computer is for everyone, so I really don't need the prompt the password each time it is turned on
<amenado> aeleon i have to leave for a few, need to pick up stuff, be back in 20 mins
<Corwin> it only got to the second processor and then stopped
<aeleon> amenado: aight, thanks.
<Vad1> How can I edit where a link points to?
<huiii> ! botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<coloneLkerneL> If I install program outside of the "Add/Remove" utility, how do I access it?
<coloneLkerneL> please!
<Indiadev_Techie> Corwin: plz go thro the installation procedure explained on the ubuntu's website & manual....
<IndyGunFreak> Jahromeo: 64bit has a few issues that frustrate some folks that are new to Linux.
<Vad1> coloneLkerneL: How did you install the program? Usually they should be somewhere under Applications
<Corwin> k
<IndyGunFreak> most can be overcome, but tis how much effort they are able to put into it... 32bit, generall, "just works" Jahromeo
<coloneLkerneL> why is this lagging so badly?
<huiii> ! spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Corwin> thnks
<huiii> ! bulgaria
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulgaria - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joeamined> can i play asf files using gstreamer ?
<huiii> ! bulgarian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulgarian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vlt> orphe: Yes.
<Vad1> coloneLkerneL: How did you install that program?
<Khisanth> salah: System -> Administration -> Login Window has an option for that
<emma> joeamined -- yes.
<huiii> ! vulgarian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vulgarian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aeleon> !bg | huiii
<ubotu> huiii: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<joeamined> emma : how please ?
<salah> Khisanth, thanks a lot
<orphe> vlt: and not on server 1?
<Vietnow> I'm having another problem, this time with AWN, when I go to click on another window, it doesn't bring auto focus on to it, it will pop up on my screen but it wont be selected, it makes me click it multiple times to make it the focused window
<huiii> aeleon: thanks
<Vietnow> anyone have this problem / know how to fix it?
<coloneLkerneL> Vad1: It was a .deb file
<joeamined> emma : how to play asf files with gstreamer
<joeamined> what do i have to install ?
<vlt> orphe: X is running on both servers
<IndyGunFreak> joeamined: i think you play them in Totem, give me a link to one.
<emma> joeamined,  try this: Make sure that you have all the repositories on in software sources then go to synaptic package manager and search for: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly  mark it for instalation and apply.
<orphe> vlt: try ssh -Yv to have verbose ssh
<joeamined> indy : here's a sample http://samples.mplayerhq.hu/asf-wmv/Saolin.audio_0x75-VoxwareMetaSound.V4CC_MP42.asf
<joeamined> emma : i already have the ugly plugins :(
<ArrPirate> I need help with my new computer. I fully intend to install ubuntu on it if I can can get it to work. I've never built a computer before but I watched a lot of videos about it and I read tutorials about it.
<neolith2099> any way to convert visio documents to a picture since I can't find a program that can read .vsd files?
<Corwin> where is the manual i can't find it on their website
<ArrPirate> I think I got everything installed properly and everything plugged in where it goes but when I turn on my computer the back case fan comes on and the cpu fan spins a little then stops and this high pitched constant whine starts until I turn off the computer.
<ArrPirate> what can be wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> joeamined: well, i have the video plays, but no audio,
<IndyGunFreak> joeamined: i played it with Totem and VLC
<emma> joeamined,  do you have totem installed?  If you do then type this into a terminal:  sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<prince_jammys> hello emma
<joeamined> it works with xine backend, the problem is gstreamer
<joeamined> me too i have the video but no audio
<Indiadev_Techie>  neolith2099: u can convert msvisio doc to jpeg format frm visio itself..in the save as option...
<TheZealot> wazzzaaahh!!
<emma> joeamined,  im not having any problems seeing the video or the audio. Did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Corwin> Indiadev_Techie: where is the manual, i can not find it on their website
<IndyGunFreak> joeamined: i can't explain that one, sorry.. never had that issue before.
<||drake||> hey, does anyone wanna help me get my sound working? i'm following the guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 found here, but i get stuck
<neolith2099> Indiadev_Techie: I wish I still had M$ installed, but I love linux to much to go back..lol
<joeamined> emma : i want to use the gstreamer backend, not the xine one
<ArrPirate> say nevermind
<Jangari> is it safe to create a partition using gparted on a liveCD, on a hard drive that's formatted and has an OS on it?
<Indiadev_Techie> neolith2099: me..tooooooooo
<ArrPirate> lol
<ArrPirate> I figured it out
<ArrPirate> forgot to plug the power into the graphics card
<ArrPirate> I've never had a graphics card that required its own power plug
<Indiadev_Techie> ms windows > virus hub...security flaws...loop holes..back doors...
<IndyGunFreak> ||drake||: have you identified your sound device?
<||drake||> indygunfreak: yes, it's just snd-hda-intel
<vlt> orphe: http://pastebin.ca/913404
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | ||drake||
<ubotu> ||drake||: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<emma> joeamined,  out of curiosity why do you care what the backend is as long as you can listen/see all the media ?
<IndyGunFreak> ||drake||: what tyep of computer do you have?.. make/model?
<||drake||> indygunfreak: to be specific,  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<||drake||>         Subsystem: Sony Corporation Unknown device 9005
<||drake||>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<||drake||>         Memory at fc400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<IndyGunFreak> ||drake||: ok...
<IndyGunFreak> what type of computer
<||drake||> indygunfreak: i have a vaio FZ 190
<emma> !pastebin | ||drake||
<ubotu> ||drake||: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<djzn> hi, anyone here into audio?
<||drake||> emma: i think we can handle 3 lines, but thanks
<PriceChild> ||drake||, please read what ubotu said.
<IndyGunFreak> ||drake||: type this w./o quotes.... you have the same sound device i do, and i'll explain how i ot it working... "/join #indygunfreak"
<djzn> i'd like to know WHY audacity WAV-saved files are not bit-identical to originals...
<orphe> vlt: the DISPLAY variable is not set automatically .. that's odd .... and if you set it manually and retry running xeyes
<djzn> i'd like to know WHY audacity WAV-saved files are not bit-identical to originals... as CoolEdit's are....
<prince_jammys> same sample rate and everything?
<vlt> orphe: Tried that before. Doesn't work.
<speeddemon8803> !repeat | djzn
<ubotu> djzn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rampdog> How can I make firefox use vlc instead of totem when viewing divx on that site? I have used synaptic and dl/d the vlcmozilla plugin
<djzn> prince_jammys: Yes
<prince_jammys> djzn: curious
<orphe> vlt: with verbose on ?
<djzn> prince_jammys: same sample rate, I actually do nothing to the file, open and export it to a new wavefile
<sweetsinse> whats up with alpha 5 why is the link 404
<salah> And what do I need to get Gnome working? I know I need xserver-xorg, gdm and ubuntu-desktop. What else?
<Kuni> djzn: why not just copy and paste it then...?
<djzn> prince_jammys: then I will do the same with COOLEDIT, and then... when I compare the two waves against the saved ones, it's the cooledit one that's bit identical...
<johndbritton> anyone know of a good web based app i can use on ubuntu to manage samba, to turn my box into a web managed NAS
<djzn> Kuni: copy and paste what?
<prince_jammys> djzn: i see.  i don't know ...
<Rampdog> Does anyone use joox website?
<Kuni> djzn: the wav file. If all you're doing is opening and outputing the exact same file...
<djzn> kuni:  yes, open and export... in cooledit and in Aud....
<vlt> orphe: http://pastebin.ca/913410
<djzn> kuni:  the aud one does not get bit-identical...
<Kuni> right
<djzn> kuni:  although it has the same file lenght
<djzn> kuni:  it became lossy...somehow
<Kuni> but why bother to open and export in either one? isn't it the exact same thing?
<Jangari> djzn: how do you mean? does it change the bit depth?
<Rampdog> #
<djzn> no, lemme explain
<prince_jammys> the point is that the file should not change
<djzn> cooledit, when you open a WAV file and re-save it, it saves losslessly... the bit comparison, files are the same...
<arko> Indiadev_Techie: I tryed alternate cd but it accuses a file that is corrupted during installation and I can't go on. I have downloaded two different images and both said the same.
<Jangari> when you save it having not done anything to it
<djzn> files are going to be the same, if you save it upon itself, or if you save a copy of it
<Jangari> yes
<djzn> yes, NOTHING done to it
<stevenpeterman> how do i properly use a socks 4 proxy with konversation i went to there channel but everyones sleeping
<Kuni> right, but why would you want to?
<djzn> but if you do this in Audacity, the it's not going to be bit-identical
<orphe> vlt: you are running root account .... eum... through a sudo su or sudo -s or directly connected as it
<Jangari> define "bit-identical"
<Rampdog> #ubuntumedia
<djzn> bit identical... binary speaking...
<djzn> when you alter audio file
<djzn> it becomes lossy
<pingu> anyone know how to change the icon of a folder
<vlt> orphe: as root w/ pubkey
<mino> is there a way to set a system wide environment variable after the network is up? I want to set a proxy based on some network paramters... but with "export" i can only set it for my own shell
<orphe> eum... ok
<Jangari> okay, as if audacity 'read's the file as an audio signal, not as digital data
<Kuni> in audacity you have to export in wav, right? more than likely cooledit processes in wav, whereas audacity processes some other way and then saves it as wav, so you have a discrepency.
<orphe> vlt: i'll try that
<Jangari> yes kuni, i'd say that's the key
<djzn> makes sense
<djtoast> Hi all, im trying to connect a Iomega ditto tape drive.. ive been reading on this for about a week now and still cannot find how.. anyone had experience with this ?
<vlt> orphe: works on server2
<pingu> anyone know how to change the icon of a folder
<djzn> but doing that, audacity just dumps me a "technically lossy" copy
<vlt> orphe: as root with pubkey, too, I mean.
<Jangari> then don't use audacity,
<Jangari> i think it's crap anyway
<Kuni> maybe, but negligibly.
<Jangari> i might check out cooledit though, being an audio engineer, i need some useful linux audio programs
<djzn> i don't like audacity either
<djzn> is there a replacement???
<Kuni> also, if you're comparing soley on the basis of which one is better at saving the exact same file, I'd say that "cp <file> <newfile>" works best and fastest. ;)
<Jangari> not for linux, as far as i know, but what is cooledit?
<pingu> anyone know how to change the icon of a folder
<Dr_willis> pingu,  right click on it, properties, click on the icon,
<Jangari> good point, kuni, djzn, what sort of things are you doing in audacity?
<Dr_willis> pingu,  i think. :)
<djzn> Adobe Audition is what cooledit used to be
<vlt> Jangari: Have you checked ardour yet?
<Jangari> no, vlt
<pingu> Dr_willis: i tried that it just puts a little mark by it
<djzn> Kuni: you're not getting, this is a lossless proof test... I will have to edit the audio (fade it out)
<Dr_willis> pingu,  may not be doable in gnome then. I know i can do it in kde.  I dont rember doing it in gnome lately.
<coop2> hey guys, I had a question about recompiling a distant server with 64-bit support
<coop2> currently running 6.06 LTS
<icanhasadmin> anyone familiar with really complex sound issues with ati sb450 chipsets?
<kharnov_> Hey everyone, I've got a question concerning Wine. Would I be able to ask it here? #winehq is kind of dead.
<Kuni> djzn: yeah, I know now, I was being a smartass with that last remark.
<Kuni> djzn: you should check out ardour
<djtoast> anyone know how to mount tape drive?
<djzn> ardour
<Kuni> yup.
<pingu> Dr_willis: nope i figured it out. you just open properties and click on the icon itself
<Dr_willis> pingu,  hmm.. that was what i said. :) i thought.
<Kuni> http://ardour.org/
<Jangari> djzn: i would suggest using an audio editor that operated on pcm, rather than the cached audio signal that audacity uses,
<kostkon> pingu, it's easy, right click, properties, on the first tab (called "basic") click on the current icon of the folder to select a new one
<gardenhose> is there any way to automaticaly fill in dependencies when you're compiling from source?
<djzn> Jangari: I think you KILLED the sheep
<djzn> Jangari: are you audio engineer?
<icanhasadmin> HDA ATI SB450... anyone? i think it might be a DSDT problem but after decompiling mine i see no issues...
<Kuni> in case you missed it earlier (since I didn't name it, sorry), djzn, here: http://ardour.org/
<djzn> Jangari: I am doing a comparison in TOtalcommaner... a binary one... the file is 98% different from the original WAV
<Dr_willis> gardenhose,  if rebuilding a deb from source. its possibel.. but with just any old tar.gz source ou downloaded - not as easy
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<coop2> would anyone be able to help me?
<Jangari> notice every time you open a file in audacity, it takes a few minutes per GB top open the file? it's interpreting the pcm data into a kind of 'digital approximation' of the audio signal
<djzn> Jangari: whereas it's identical towards the Cooledit one
<Jangari> it should be identical
<djzn> oh m god...
<Jangari> it's digital
<djzn> oh my god ARDOUR looks like Apple Logic
<icanhasadmin> So I'm having serious lack of sound issues.. ubuntu 7.10... HDA ATI SB450... new alsa drivers...
<Kuni> djzn: is that good or bad?
<coop2> i'm willing to paypal $5 for someone who could help me actually pull this off.... i'm running a 32bit version of 6.06.1 LTS (server) but i need to upgrade to a 64-bit version without physically going there
<pingu> kostkon: yea i got it from the help menu
<djzn> that's supposed to be good... Recoil's subHuman was made out of Apple Logic
<Kuni> lol
<pingu> anyone know much about encryption of files/folders
<neolith2099> coop2, do mean running 64bit ona 32-bit CPU?
<pingu> like if i just want to encrypt a file on my comp
 * icanhasadmin is invisible maybe
<Kuni> djzn: well, it's in the repos if you want it. sudo apt-get install ardour
<dran_> can I force aptitude to ignore dependencies and install an app anyways
<Jangari> how does cooledit rate?
<coop2> neolith2099: it's a server with Xeon processors that support EM64T
<djzn> Kuni: the fact I went to Audacity is that I wanted it on Windows
<Jangari> oh, there is no cooledit
<kostkon> pingu, yeah, indeed. I missed your post above at first.
<Flannel> coop2: 32 to 64 bit requires a reinstall. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has some methods, see especially the bit about server/network installs.  Hopefully one will work for you
<djzn> Kuni: Ardour and Sweep are not from Win...
<orphe> vlt: sorry i have no idea ... there must be something with the server since it works with the same client on another server
<Kuni> djzn: ah...well, sorry then. I supposed you wanted it for (#)ubuntu...
<neolith2099> coop2, it will require a reinstall then
<coop2> Flannel: does it require a complete reinstall? or is there a way for me to fudge it with a recompile?
<djzn> you guys know another audio program like audacity that runs on Linux and Win?
<Jangari> djzn: if the output file is wav wrapped pcm, it doesn't matter about cross-platform-ness
<pingu> kostkon: ok cool. you know anything about encryption i am trying to encrypt a file on my comp but i can't seem to figure it out
<Jangari> why would you need a single audio editor that runs on all three platforms?
<vlt> orphe: Yes, I really tried to find the difference. Got no idea yet.
<Kuni> djzn: I do know of one that runs on linux and windows thats just like audacity. Unfortunately, it happens to be audacity.
<kostkon> pingu, I don't have any first hand experience on file encryption so I cannot recommend you something specific
<djzn> Kuni: well there are preferences on the type of WAV in audacity
<pingu> kostkon: thanks
<djzn> Kuni: I am gonna see if it's outputting the same WAV as cool
<sideaways> can someone help me?
<Kuni> djzn: this is true. I thought about mentioning it earlier.
<Jangari> use ardour on linux, and whatever you have, cooledit, say, or audacity, on win
<pingu> anyone know anything about file encryption i am trying to encrypt a file on my comp and i have an option when i right click but i dont know what to do when the next window pops up
<Jangari> wavelab is another good one, damn powerful, but very expensive
<Kuni> sideways: maybe. what's your problem?
<Flannel> coop2: It does require a complete reinstall.  You could manually reinstall, see the "From Knoppix" bit at the very end, that may help
<sideaways> I'm on 6.06,
<dran_> is there a way I can use aptitude/synaptic to install something and ignore a missing dependency?
<sideaways> but I want 7.10
<sideaways> have the cd etc.
<Dezolator> hey, after changing my cpu from sempron to turion i have gui lag  what should i do ?
<sideaways> except the video drivers keep crashing.
<sideaways> everytime I try and boot to it.
<prince_jammys> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kuni> huh
<vlt> pingu: forfilesgnupgisfineforwholepartitionsyoumihthavealookatluks
<rufus> sideaways, put the disc in. Ubuntu should recognize it and ask if you would like to update.
<Kuni> did you try updating by "update-manger -d"?
<sideaways> Kuni: will try that now.
<Kuni> I mean, the disc way is easier, but if that's the problem
<pingu> vlt: can you type that again with s p a c e s... plz
<aehgts> lol
<pingu> anyone know the package needed, or do you need one to run pidgin
<sideaways> Kuni: it appears to be working.
<pingu> vlt: and its just files
<sideaways> I couldn't install video drivers either... couldn't find the packages or something?
<Kuni> sweet
<Kuni> what kind of card do you have?
<vlt> pingu: y e s i f y o u c o u l d u s e a n y p u n c t u a t i o n
<sideaways> x1400 Mobility
<djzn> Kuni: there's something in cooledit that's saying 44101... and in audacity 44100 as for the samplerate
<sideaways> I treid manual and automatic...
<pingu> vlt: can you walk me through just one so i can get the idea because i have no idea. deal i'll put some punctuation
<IdleOne> !spam | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Kuni> djzn: huh. try knocking audacity up to 48000 just to spite cooledit, see if that comes out the same
<Housefly7k> vlt: no need to be an asshole
<djzn> Kuni: I'm saying the samplerate as 44101...
<IndyGunFreak> Donkey718666: youa round?
<Kuni> sideaways: ah. sorry, I have no idea how to use ATI cards (I'm on nVidia)
<pingu> anyone know the package needed, or do you need one to run pidgin
<Kuni> pingu: you can always try sudo aptitude install pidgin, although it should come preinstalled
<Housefly7k> pingu: shouldnt Synaptics automatically download any needed packages
<djzn> Kuni: OK, now I got it
<sideaways> Kuni: Well it told me to do "sudo get-install-flgrx"
<_Casey_> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<djzn> Kuni: the frigging thing was the samplerate, Cooledit is detecting the WAV as 44101....
<sideaways> flgrx being the driver...
<Dr_willis> sideaways,  most likely its 'sudo apt-get install fglrx'
<pingu> kuni: yea i checked my 'add/remove' and i said it was installed up i go to open it and it will load then close before it fully opens
<sideaways> yeah that's it.
<vlt> IdleOne, Housefly7k: Sorry, didn't know that posting these short (funny) lines isn't tolerated here.
<sideaways> Dr_willis is correct
<djzn> Kuni: Audacity was detecting it plainly as 44100
<sideaways> but it came back unable to find packages
<pingu> vlt: are. you. going. to. get. back. to. me?
<_Casey_> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sideaways> Dr_willis: can you help me?
<vlt> pingu: Yes, sure, just had to apologize ...
<_Casey_> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Housefly7k> vlt: Who said your line was funny ;) But i meant you typed something that had absolutely no spaces in it for some reason
<pingu> vlt: for what, its all in good fun
<Dr_willis> sideaways,  other then to say   do a  'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' THEN try again..   and if it still dont work  check out the !ati bot factoid web site.. thats the extent of my help
<Dr_willis> !ati | sideaways
<ubotu> sideaways: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dingsbumps> I'm trying to install catalystcc, but when I try to build a .deb package, i get this error: Unable to resolve  ia32-libs.  Please manually install and try again.
<Dingsbumps> Can anyone help me?
<Housefly7k> vlt: and when someone asked you to clarify you got all pissy about it
<edju> at the grub menu, boot stalls unless I do an "edit" - I don't actually edit anything - just hit e,e,enter,b.  boot then proceeds successfully.  I know it's weird, but nayone experience this?
<sideaways> Dr_willis: Thankyou, i did the get-apt update.
<Kuni> djzn: yes, I understand. I also understand that Audacity has presets for 44100 (standard) and 48000 (standard), but not 44101 (not standard at all).
<sideaways> not upgrade though
<Kuni> pingu: sorry, I have no idea then.
<pingu> kuni: thanks
<IdleOne> vlt short funny lines are distracting #ubuntu-offtopic is full of short funny lines if you like
<vlt> pingu: For file encryption you can use gpg. I'm sure there are GUI front ends but I'd reccommend using a terminal.
<djzn> Kuni: it's weird because the ORIGINAL ripped file from CD is 44101... i think 44101 is the actual real 44.1kHz sample rate?
<Housefly7k> pingu: why dont you goto Synaptic package manager from System -> Administration and try to do a reinstall of pidgin
<pingu> Housefly7k: hey i can fend for myself back off ok?
<vlt> IdleOne: I'm really sorry. Just wanted to show pingu how it is like reading his messages ...
<Housefly7k> pingu and vlt: sorry you both can do and say whatever you guys want
<speeddemon8803> !attitude | all
<ubotu> all: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> vlt understood :)
<pingu> Housefly7k: thanks
<Kuni> djzn: well, either cooledit read it wrong, the program you used to rip it ripped it with a slight discrepency, or the file's weird, cause I'm pretty sure that 44100 is the standard.
<sideaways> ubotu: I have been there. they aren't working. I'm working through a pppoe connection so maybe there's a problem there?
<vlt> pingu: So open a terminal.
<pingu> vlt: quit apologizing, we have it worked out. no one else needs to worry about it.
<pingu> vlt: terminals open
<captmorgan> Question, Since flash memory is cheap, would it be possible to install Ubuntu on a SD card? Since Flash is faster then an HD, and then use the HD for my music vids etc?
<mneptok> pingu: GI file encryption is built into Ubuntu/GNOME
<mneptok> *GUI
<mEck0> Hi! I'm interested in the Ubuntu certifications (desktop and professional), mostly of the webcourses. I wonder what it costs to take them (I know the distance course for desktop training isn't released yet)?
<mneptok> pingu: did you create a GPG keypair for yourself?
<kaiden> Flannel, if you are still around, i got the alternate cd, and did the text based installation and i'm still greeted with a black screen the instant i try to load into the os
<Kuni> captmorgan: the only question I'd have about that is how you've got the sd card hooked up. Will your bios be able to boot to it? Also, I really have no idea if it would work.
<mneptok> mEck0: Savior Faire Linux has a bunch of training materials online for free
<vlt> pingu: type `gpg --version`     (The "`" signs mark a shell command, you must not type them.)
<captmorgan> Kuni, I was thinking through the card reader, but I don't know if there is an option to boot the SD card haha
<pingu> mneptok: no what is a GPG keypair, im totally new at encryption. ie. not exactly sure if its what i need or not. basically all i want to do is lock files on my computer so if someone gets on they can't view them without a password
<kaiden> Flannel, if you are still around, i got the alternate cd, and did the text based installation and i'm still greeted with a black screen the instant i try to load into the os
<pingu> vlt: ok and i know the basics but thanks ne way
<badpenguin86> anyone know a program to "tag" avi files
<mneptok> pingu: in that Terminal type "sudo apt-get install seahorse" (no quotes)
<pingu> vlt: done
<dark> hello
<mneptok> pingu: that will install a graphical key management app
<dark> how change a root password please
<mneptok> pingu: you can use that to create a GPG private/public keypair.
<dran_> does anyone here use the vlc nightly builds?
<pingu> mneptok: i have already done that, i got that off of the forums i just need some help with the first one
<mneptok> pingu: use that app to look at the keys on your system. do you have a GPG key set up for yourself?
<dark> how change a root password please ?
<prince_jammys> !root | dark
<ubotu> dark: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pingu> mneptok: ok 'vlt' is also helping me so hold on. you should what he/she writes to me so we are all on the same page
<badpenguin86> Anyone know a program to tag avi files
<pingu> vlt: i typed in what you told me
<vlt> dark: But you can change it, of course.
<kaiden> Quick question for everyone, i just installed 7.10 using the alternate install cd, i'm using a dvi/hdmi monitor on an 8800gts, i can't boot into the os though due to the fact that it tries to enter a graphical mode
<dark> i do but i forget the command
<mneptok> pingu: alright, i'll go get some food, then :)
<AuraithX> I need help quick keep getting cut off
<kaiden> is there anyway i can force grub into the console mode so i can update my nviida drivers?
<dark> root passwrd ?
<AuraithX> How do i uninstall lokkit?
<vlt> dark: `sudo passwd` should change root's passwd, I think.
<sideaways> dark: you just prepend sudo before any terminal command
<pingu> vlt: mneptok is telling me to set up some kind of graphical key
<Kuni> dark: sudo passwd
<dark> ok thanks
<mEck0> mneptok, thx
<AuraithX> and after I do so will I stop getting this error
<AuraithX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pingu> vlt: whats next
<pingu> ?
<mneptok> pingu: i'm telling you to use a graphical app to manage your keys.
<IndyGunFreak> AuraithX: close synaptic
<pingu> mneptok: ok how do i do that vlt is having me work in the terminal
<plen0x_> Or update manager (anything apt-get really)
<OriginalMP3> Anybody know why a 64 bit love cd wont boot past the launch screen?
<mneptok> pingu: you said you installed Seahorse.
<pingu> mneptok: yes
<iTF|Prometheus> anyone know a good flv to mp4 (ipod) converter for ubuntu? don't want to use vixy.net or another online tool. Is ffmpeg capable of this?
<pingu> mneptok: i dont know what happened to vlt so can you just walk me through it?
<kaiden> OriginalMP3, same problem i'm having, and i have a HDMI cable'd monitor which is apparently the cause... due to the graphics drivers
<mneptok> pingu: go to Applications>Accessories>Passwords and Encryption Keys
<PriceChild> iTF|Prometheus, there's a great guide on the wiki
<AuraithX> i dont have synaptic open -.-
<vlt> pingu: I don't know the GUI tool. If you want to use it, folow mneptok. If you want to encrypt you got at least two methods: symmetric and public/private.
<AuraithX> not a compelte noob
<OriginalMP3> Kaiden: i have a dvi comitor
<kaiden> however taking flannels suggestion of using the alternate install cd i can get it installed
<plen0x_> AuraithX: anything apt-get.
<iTF|Prometheus> PriceChild, thanks - will check it out :)
<kaiden> OriginalMP3, yeah it effects dvi/hdmi
<PriceChild> iTF|Prometheus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideo
<vlt> pingu: If you just want to encrypt a file for yourself you can use symmetric encryption for now:
<plen0x_> AuraithX: update manager, synaptic, apt-get, things of that nature.
<AuraithX> how do I do that
<OriginalMP3> Kaiden, is it only 64bit? 32 bit works
<plen0x_> ...
<iTF|Prometheus> PriceChild, Many thanks
<kaiden> OriginalMP3, yup, 32bit works fine for me too
<AuraithX> theres someone trying to hack me so I need to get lokkit off and guarddog on as quick as possible
<kaiden> but 64bit doesn't
<pingu> vlt: ok well i would like to know GUI and terminal
<vlt> pingu: `gpg -c yourfile` Then type the passphrase you want to protect it with.
<pingu> mneptok: ok now what am i looking at
<OriginalMP3> Kaiden: well my soundcard has no 32bit drivers, any work arounds?
<mneptok> pingu: please choose either me or vlt.
<plen0x_> AuraithX: I don't know which you're running. So I can't go any further than that. If you want to stop him in his tracks add "ALL: ALL" to /etc/hosts.deny for the moment
<kaiden> originalmp3, yeah... ask here and pray one of these fine gentlemen or women will help us
<kaiden> as i'm having the same problems
<mneptok> pingu: i can't spend time waiting for you to ask questions twice
<plen0x_> AuraithX: then kill his processes.
<iTF|Prometheus> PriceChild, thats exactly what i needed - thanks again
<reportingsjr> How do I run a bash script at bootup?
<vlt> pingu: The result should be a new encrypted file yourfile.gpg
<plen0x_> AuraithX: did you get what I said?
<vlt> reportingsjr: /etc/rc.local
<vlt> reportingsjr: put it in there
<pingu> mneptok: ok i am going to go with vlt for now but i will ttyl to find out the GUI way
<reportingsjr> thanks :)
<pingu> vlt: can it be a folder
<Tama00> how do i rebuild all packages with gutsy im on 7.04 now i think
<mneptok> pingu: be aware that the advice vlt is giving you is not secure unless you delete your shell history file every time you encrypt a file.
<mEck0> mneptok, do you think it's a good/large benefit of taking certifications (e.g. ubuntu, linux, programming) when you for instance are searching for a job? (in the computer science field)
<reportingsjr> vlt, that's before logging in, correct?
<mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<pingu> mneptok: what is shell history?
<Dr_willis> it pays to pad your resume.. because everyone else is. :)
<mneptok> mEck0: i know for certain that it is
<vlt> pingu: No, gpg encrypts files. But you can pipe tar's output into gpg.
<vlt> reportingsjr: Yes, on boot, as you wrote ;)
<reportingsjr> sweet!
<reportingsjr> thanks a bunch!
<pingu> vlt: what do you mean by " you can pipe tar's output into gpg"
<mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mEck0> mneptok, ok thx, because I'm studying computer science at the moment, the 3rd year, and have though about certs.
<mneptok> mEck0: i can *guarantee* my employer would be more likely to hire you if you are Ubuntu certified.
<vlt> pingu: `tar -c your_whole_folder | gpg -c`
<dark> i have a big question please i need help now because i think i'm hacked i tell a friend my ip and my root pass for he connect on my computer with ssh but i cannot see what he search
<Tama00> i really just wanna format but i cant ack up all my data
<pingu> mneptok: can i talk to you later i think your way will look better but i like to know things in the terminal
<Tama00> maybe over a network
<dark> so if u can tell me what is the command to see the screen please
<mneptok> pingu: i make no guarantees about my IRC availability
<mEck0> mneptok, thx! :D
<pingu> mneptok: ok
<mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<vlt> pingu: `tar -c your_whole_folder | gpg -c > your_folder.tar.gpg` to be correct.
<mneptok> dark: that's why you don;t set a root password.
<vlt> pingu: You know the meaning of ">" on command line?
<mneptok> dark: if you just gave someone the root password to your machine, time to shutdown and reinstall.
<pingu> vlt: no i dont know what > means
<mneptok> dark: and next time, don't do whatever some random friend tells you to do.
<mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<dark> but can u tell me how see the screen of ssh
<dark> please
<dark> :-
<dark> :(
<mneptok> dark: you can't
<dark> erf
<FloodBot3> dark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dark> well thanks for all
<pingu> vlt: hold on, im not very good a the terminal
<mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mahmoud2> !repeat | mysterioso
<ubotu> mysterioso: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rufus> how do I find what version im on?
<vlt> pingu: "tar" is an archive tool. It's used to store several files and folders in one "tar file". You can save tar's output to a file or "pipe" the output to the next tool, gpg in this case. At the end of this chain (that could be even longer) you redirect the output of gpg to a file. That's the ">" for.
<pingu> vlt: my terminal just tripped out when i typed "tar -c home/michael/energy arc"
<mneptok> rufus: lsb_release -a
<Darkmystere> Can some one PLEASE help me get networking working in My ubuntu install..
<AuraithX> how do you uninstall lokkit? I am only getting about 30sec on the web at a time
<mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<pingu> vlt: my terminal just tripped out when i typed "tar -c home/michael/energy arc"
<mysterioso> are you threatening me!?
<anderswc> does anyone know of a "nice" terminal package manager?
<anderswc> as in one that you can search etc
<vlt> pingu: If you don't specify an output file, tar will print out what it did ... You can nearly always abort with Ctrl+c.
<vlt> anderswc: aptitude
<anderswc> ok, thanks
<Darkmystere> Network Manager Applet doesnt load.....How can i fix this?
<dark> mneptok,  how many time u get to configure grub for boot really ?
<pingu> vlt: ok lets try this again i have " tar -c home/michael/energy arc" how do i specify where it goes
<auraithx> im on the mac now
<auraithx> I need help uninstalling lokkit
<captmorgan> Hey guys, I remeber seeing a friend of mine go through and reset my Xorg file, it looked like Bios screen and asked questions which in result updated the xorg
<captmorgan> how can I get back to that?
<Dr_willis> captmorgan,  i think you are getting the 'console' confused with the 'bios screen'
<varsendaggr> Darkmystere: run nm-applet in console
<Darkmystere> varsendaggr, tried it it just hangs for a while..
<Darkmystere> Well..guyess theres no fix
<auraithx> u still here
<pingu> vlt: ok lets try this again i have " tar -c home/michael/energy arc" how do i specify where it goes
<captmorgan> Dr_willis Bios screen was just for a lack of a better word
<auraithx> o.o
<Dr_willis> captmorgan,  alt-ctrl F1 through F6 for the consoles. F7 to get back to X.
<Dr_willis> captmorgan,  the word is 'console' :)
<mEck0> mneptok, have another question, on the site you linked to above, it says that Ubuntu Pro Course 1 (online version) costs 250 $US. Does this include the exam or just the course? And do you know how many exams is included if so? (I mean if you fail the first time or so)?
<mneptok> mEck0: no idea
<vlt> !repeat | pingu
<ubotu> pingu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mEck0> mneptok, ok
<prince_jammys> captmorgan: are you talking about the command    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<auraithx> how do I uninstall lokkir
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,   most likely you are refering to going to the console and using the command prince_jammys  just mentioned.
<auraithx> what file
<pingu> vlt: sorry
<auraithx> i keep getting cut off i didnt get any messages
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, no I'm not
<chris062689> Is Kubuntu a lot bigger than Ubuntu once installed?
<vlt> pingu: You can create a (still unencrypted) tar file by telling tar the output file with option "-f outputfile". Or you can pass (or as we say "pipe") it directly to the next tool using "|".
<plen0x_> auraithx: I gave you the answer on how to get this "person" out. Google will tell you how to remove the kit.
<vlt> pingu: `tar -c yourfiles | gpg -c > the_end_file.tar.gpg`
<pingu> vlt: ok i think i got this is what i have "tar -c home/michael/energy arc | gpg -c > home/michael/energy arc.tar.gng
<pingu> "
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  then i guess we got NO idea what you are talking about then. :) thats the normal command to reconfigure the x server from the console.
<auraithx> i didn tget any of it :S could you repost
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, wake up.
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  some other disrtos have other tools.
<prince_jammys> space in file name!!!!
<chicagonpg> How long should memteat run on a 4GB system?
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  i just woke up. :) gotta love 3rd shift.
<vlt> pingu: the space in the output file is not allowd.
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, first I was joking.. but come on.
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  No coffee for me yet today.
<zarath76_> anyone know if there are ubuntu packages somewhere for subversion 1.5 beta?
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, wrong handle!
<prince_jammys> and in the input file
<chris062689> Anyone know how much bigger Kubuntu is compared to Ubuntu?
<pingu> vlt: ok
<vlt> pingu: So wait, energy and arc are not two files?
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  Heh . Im  not suprised. Sorry. :) I gotta get the java brewing.
<eagle-101> chris062689, "bigger"?
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, :)
<chris062689> Like, after intallation.
<chris062689> Installation*
 * Dr_willis puts some rum in his coffee
<pingu> vlt: no its the name of one file
<eagle-101> as far as I know, the two liveCDs are the same size
<eagle-101> the only difference is that kubuntu uses KDE while ubuntu uses GNOME.
<chris062689> Right, but I'm talking about post-installation.
<prince_jammys> pingu: energy_arc  change it
<chris062689> I know that..
<vlt> pingu: Then you have to tell that the terminal.
<vlt> !quotes | pingu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quotes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pingu> vlt: just did all that
<chris062689> I just have a hard-drive of only 4 GB, and want to know how much Kubuntu would take up compared to Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> I still think nick completiuon on irc clients should be able to default to the closest name of the last person who spoke first.
<plen0x_> AuraithX: <.<
<chicagonpg> Does memtest ever stop? It has beem 2 days so far
<vlt> pingu: You can put quotes around file names ".../energy arc".
 * genius just donated to Perl foundation :) 
<mahmoud2> chicagonpg: it never stops
<prince_jammys> true, you can work around it.  but if it's ok to change the file name, this problem wont persist in the future
<vlt> pingu: There's another way too, but this would be too much for today ;)
<chicagonpg> Oh my really and dumb me I was thinking it would
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, I like it... >> if (user.spoke(last)) { list recent users of the same or similar handle } or something to that effect would be nice
<chicagonpg> How do you know if it check all the ram?
<icesword> how to play wow?
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  yep. ya only really start having issues when they got 1000+ people in a room :)
<AuraithX> how do you identify
<namegame> i'm trying to figure that out now icesword...
<AuraithX>  i thought it was /nickserv identify pass
<speeddemon8803> AuraithX:  /msg nickserv identify pass
<vlt> chicagonpg: AuraithX /msg nicks...
<AuraithX> plen0x_ yes i cant PM until i verify
<plen0x_> AuraithX: read above
<icesword> namegame, give me a site that teach me up to level 70 at fastest speed
<linxuz3r> anyone using vmware
<icesword> yeah
<genius> yes
<linxuz3r> do you guys know
<plen0x_> AuraithX: just message me when you're ready.
<icesword> ?
<linxuz3r> when i double click on the icons under windows xp guest the folder wont open or the shortcut wont launch the application. can someone help
<AuraithX> argh im trying to figure it out lol
<AuraithX> what do you mean /msg nicks
<pingu> vlt: ok its telling me my files dont exist
<plen0x_> AuraithX: type "/msg nickserver identify yourpassword"
<plen0x_> Without quotes
<LUISLO> Hi all. What's the latest stable version of ubuntu? I wanna give it a try
<linxuz3r> iceswords genius can you help
<vlt> AuraithX: Three dots are normally used for abbreviation ;)
<genius> linxuz3r:  try right-click
<plen0x_> AuraithX: nickserv, rather.
<linxuz3r> right click works
<speeddemon8803> !ubuntu > LUISLO
<linxuz3r> but why not double click works?
<vlt> pingu: show me your command again, plase
<namegame> Luis: i think it's 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<AuraithX> there we go
<genius> linxuz3r: meybe double-click speed set to very fast in mouse settings?
<pingu> vlt: "tar -c home/michael/Pictures/energyarc | gpg -c >  home/michael/Pictures/energyarc.tar.gpg
<pingu> "
<speeddemon8803> Luislo please check private messages :)
<LUISLO> speeddemon: it's hard to find in the website... thnx namegame... is 7.0 also called gutsy?
<speeddemon8803> 7.10 is Gutsy Gibbons :)
<speeddemon8803> correct
<leongoo> Does anybody know, is there a way to set user name to display a desired hostname instead of ip address?
<prince_jammys> pingu: /home
<vlt> pingu: I guess it's "/home/mic..." rather.
<genius> linxuz3r: some buttons can stay "pressed". for example control or shift when you are pressing it and going out of vmware window. so try to click alt, ctrl, shift buttons
<linxuz3r> genius it didnt work
<anderswc> is there an open source version of vnc in the ubuntu repos?
<anderswc> I couldn't find one
<LUISLO> speeddemon803. I have another question, I have the dvd (or cd) of 7.04... will I be available to update to 7.10 once installed the previous version?
<linxuz3r> changing the click speed doesnot work
<speeddemon8803> 8.04..the next release will be called Hardy Herron, LUISLO :)
<linxuz3r> \
<DrBanzai> Anybody know why, on a fresh Ubuntu 7.10 install, it seems to take forever for any program to launch?
<linxuz3r> ]
<pingu> vlt: yep got it, rookie mistake
<speeddemon8803> Sure LUISLO.
<willian> algum brasileiro?
<anderswc> DrBanzai, old computer?
<box_> any reason that a server wouldnt allow me to connect out on a port such as 7325 ? just auto says cannot connect however all internet etc.. is working fine
<speeddemon8803> Go to your terminal and type in Gksu "update-manager -c"
<LUISLO> speeddemon8803. Ok, I'll try it. See you in a while with a new desktop, I hope :D
<DrBanzai> anderswc: Nope, all brand new.  AMD X2 64 5000+, 2gig ram
<vlt> pingu: You can just use the path relative to your current working directory. Then it's `tar -c "Pictures/energy arc" | gpg -c > "energy arc.tar.gpg"`
<genius> linxuz3r: so whaty?
<speeddemon8803> See you in a bit then ;)
<linxuz3r> changing the click speed doesnot work
<pingu> vlt: ok i did. now where did that file go?
<genius> linxuz3r: some buttons can stay "pressed". for example control or shift when you are pressing it and going out of vmware window. so try to click alt, ctrl, shift buttons
<anderswc> DrBanzai, I haven't had that problem on my new computer, but did on an old one, so that's why I asked
<DrBanzai> anderswc: Ok, thanks.
<vlt> pingu: To your current directory, /home/michael, I guess.
<AuraithX> can someone help me remove that lokkit
<Al2O3> any ruby folks here?
<anderswc> maybe try #ruby ?
<linxuz3r> now it works
<anderswc> :)
<linxuz3r> w00t
<Al2O3> have done so
<Al2O3> works great.
<linxuz3r> babye
<linxuz3r> brb
<mEck0> which app can I use to create mixes of music? Ardour? Rosegarden? And is it legal to for instance create own mixes from tracks which "real" artists has made? not for selling purpose, just for personal use. I'm looking for an app which doesn't require that you have music instruments.
<Al2O3> just want to let ubuntu/ruby folks know that I'm doing the 2008 IORCC and they can check it out if they like.
<Al2O3> thanks.
<prince_jammys> it's probably illegal in singapore
<pingu> vlt: im not seeing it anywhere
<TrustNoOne> Hope someone can help: its with my sound. Sometimes I can't hear video sounds like on youtube and porn sites, other times I can, and most of the time I don't hear my login/logout sounds
<vlt> mEck0: ardour can do it. In most countries it should be legal.
<pingu> mneptok: are you still on?
<mEck0> vlt, thx! Hmm, but now when I'm thinking a bit, I think I've tried Ardour some month ago, but it couldn't open mp3's?
<vlt> pingu: type `ls -rt` to list files ordered by date
<vlt> mEck0: Just read your last sentence again. Maybe you're looking for a sampler too.
<pingu> vlt: it gives me this "Examples  Templates  nautilus-debug-log.txt  Documents  Desktop
<pingu> Videos    Public     Firefox_wallpaper.png   Music      Pictures
<pingu> "
<mEck0> vlt, I'm kind of a newbie in the music creation/edition field :P why does a sampler do?
<vlt> pingu: hmm, any error msg?
<pingu> vlt: this is all it gave me after i excuted the command "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<pingu> "
<prince_jammys> vlt pingu sorry to intrude --- can you paste the command you executed   here once more?
<AelatisLAN> Anyone here in the Lower Mainland area of BC looking for a LAN party this weekend?
<pingu> prince_jammys: yea hold on a sec
<pingu> prince_jammys: " tar -c /home/michael/Pictures/energyarc | gpg -c > /home/michael/Pictures/energyarc.tar.gpg
<pingu> "
<vlt> mEck0: A sampler takes small samples of sound, sometimes just a snare drum, sometimes 8 bars of drum solo or speech. Then you can "compose" a new track and use samples from the sampler program ... I leave the rest to your own creativity ;)
<mEck0> vlt, aha, now I'm with you :D but I assume there is one in Ardour?
<vlt> pingu: So it's in Pictures/ (and probably got a small bit of its own in it ;)
<pingu> vlt: ok wow i feel dumb i opened it again and there it was staring me in the face
<vlt> mEck0: I don't know. I doubt, for Ardour is more a multi track audio editor and arranger ... but maybe there is.
<pingu> vlt: thanks so much! thats awesome.
<mnnence> Hi I am looking for help with my wireless madwifi keeps disconnecting. have tried everything i can find and no help . am i in  the right place?
<mEck0> vlt, okay, thanks for the help :)
<wers> was there a recent abiword update?
<wers> I noticed that .odt is the default format now
<wers> and .abw is not among the choices
<jafa> Hi, newly set up Gutsy server running Apache2, static filesystem (CIFS mount to Samba server)... Apache reports correct content length to a client but after about 10k sends a FIN. Client attempts resume from 10k, apache sends another 10 and FIN... any ideas on where to start tracking thsi one down?
<wers> oops! sorry! I didnt notice that I was using oo.o! LMAO ROFL!
<AuraithX> how do I uninstall lokkit :/
<zamarronstein> hi friends
<AuraithX> when I try to uninstall it it says it's not installed.
<Tama00> yeah just copying 300GBs over a 100mbit network
<pikachu> AutoMatriX, then it's not installed
<Tama00> so what are you doing all afternoon
<Tama00> yeah just watching my 7 hour file transfer you?
<AuraithX> helpppppppppppppppppp :|
<pingu> ok my pidgin isn't working any ideas
<AutoMatriX> pikachu, I guess this was an error ?
<AuraithX> my computer is uselss until i can uninstall it
<zamarronstein> AuraithX, hi
<AEgmoney> anyone in the lower mainland wanna go to a lan party?
<AuraithX> hello
<Tama00> AEgmoney, you should post it on the forums
<AEgmoney> well, it's coming up really soon
<AEgmoney> this weekend
<Tama00> AuraithX, if it says its uninstalled why not install it and then uninstall it
<IndyGunFreak> AuraithX: how do you figure its useless?
<AEgmoney> so i thought people might see it here first
<Tama00> AuraithX, i think what u might be looking at is another programing depending upon it
<AuraithX> rpm -e is what im using
<AuraithX> the settings are stopping me from using the internet connection
<Tama00> bah u using ubuntu use apt!!
<Tama00> not red hat
<IndyGunFreak> AuraithX: are you usingg Ubuntu, Ubuntu does not use RPMs
<mneptok> pingu: back now
<ubu2> how do you incrementally scroll in links2? I can only scroll a page at a time it seems
<AuraithX> sudo apt-get install rpm
<AuraithX> :/
<AutoMatriX> since I'm here, can somebody tell me wher o find the configuration file of Streamripper ? I'd like to change the DL directory from my /home  /home/music
<Tama00> lol
<genii> bah rpm
<IndyGunFreak> AuraithX: no, try sudo apt-get remove lookit
<Nubbie> deb > rpm. end of story.
 * IndyGunFreak agrees w/ Nubbie
<wers> i had the older nodoka engine installed. I decided to remove the old version of the gtk theme then installed the newer engine and the new themes. now, the themes wont display properly. is it because i didnt remove the older engine? :)
<EADG> ubu2: ctrl+n/p I belive
<AuraithX> thats it cheers
<AuraithX> rpm is what it said thru google :S
<Tama00> AuraithX, ubuntu handels the programs you install with apt-get install, if you use rpm thats another package manger from redhat/fedora each set of distros has its own package manager and you should use that
<IndyGunFreak> AuraithX: RPM is fine, if you're using an RPM based distro, you're not, your'e using a debian distro.
<vlt> I try to connect to a server via `ssh -X server1`, but $DISPLAY isn't set there, and I can't forward apps to my screen. The same command to server2 works perfectly. xbase-clients is installed on both servers. Any idea what's missing on the first machine?
<Nubbie> if you MUST install foreign packages, you should probably build your own debs from tar releases.
<ubu2> EADG: ah, that would make sense, wouldn't it?
<ubu2> EADG: thanks =)
<EADG> vlt: enable X forwarding in the ssh_config on server1
<vlt> EADG: It is.
<sideaways> to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10, can i do that automatically or do I have to uninstall my 6.06 version?
<EADG> vlt: I'm out of ideas then :0
<ubu2> EADG: btw, did you see my message earlier? that link you sent fixed the problem
<vlt> sideaways: I think, you have to do it release by release.
<sideaways> arrg.
<Nubbie> sideaways: yes you can ONLY upgrade to concurrent releases.
<vlt> sideaways: Maybe you can go from LTS to LTS in April.
<AuraithX> I dont suppose theres anyway now to see who was making the attacks ? :(
<AuraithX> IP-wise
<Nubbie> AuraithX: sure there is.
<EADG> ubu2: No, sorry I didn't. Got quit afew screens running. What did the link fix?
<genii> logs
<Tokayla> what are the configureation files for samba?
<underwatercow> with 6 GiB of RAM, is it to be expected that only 3.2 GiB are detected on a 32-bit install?
<pingu> ok my pidgin isn't working any ideas and i tried reinstalling it in the synaptic
<genii> Tokayla: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<AuraithX> firestarter keeps closing
<Tokayla> i have two identical samba confs .. on two ubunut servers ..
<sideaways> vlt: I can't even get 7.10 to boot =(
<AuraithX> o.o
<Nubbie> underwatercow: i believe ubuntu uses a hybrid kernel, so you should be fine.
<ubu2> EADG: the framebuffer issue I was having, couldn't get 1024x768 going in the console without breaking X
<Nubbie> underwatercow: try a livecd.
<sideaways> the video driver keeps crashing.
<anderswc> does anyone know how to use the vnc4server?
<Tokayla> i used differenet net bios names etc.. but one works fine without login but the other asks for the guest password
<anderswc> I want to be able to access my linux box with my windows computer
<grandpa> can someone help me install adobe flash...and remove the gnash player :( ?
<underwatercow> Nubbie: What do you mean? There is a 32-bit in install and a 64-bit install...
<vlt> anderswc: I'm sure anyone knows
<Dr_willis> anderswc,  run vnc4server  - thats about it. :) you may want to edit your .vnc/xstartup script to run a window manager you have intalled. It defaults to twm i belive.
<Dr_willis> anderswc,  then connect to the server with a vnc client program.
<EADG> ubu2: Ahh, right on.
<sweetsinse> grandpa do you have firefox
<anderswc> I tried connecting and it said connection refused
<grandpa> sweetsinse, yeah
<Dr_willis> anderswc,  be sure you dont accidently spawn more vncservers then you need.  Check the logs in .vnc to see whats going on. It may not be starting properly
<vlt> anderswc: did you run vncserver?
<genii> underwatercow: With 32 bit install the kernel can only understand about 3.2Gb. The 32 bit server kernel can see more with PAE extensions. The 64 bit kernel can see more than the 3.2Gb right off.
<sweetsinse> i have a script i wrote that will do that for you
<Nubbie> underwatercow: i doubt you'll find many people in here who have more than 2GB ram, so i suggest you check out the livecd.
<AuraithX> request for AOL service even though there are no programs open
<vlt> anderswc: and does it still run? check `ps`)
<grandpa> sweetsinse, really?
<AuraithX> that anyting to be worried about?
<anderswc> vlt, ps?
<sweetsinse> grandpa, yeah... i just need to modify it quick because it does more than just that
<grandpa> sweetsinse, k
<arrrghhh> has anyone managed to get into a pptp vpn from linux?
<underwatercow> genii, Nubbie: Thanks... I was lead to believe that 32-bit addressed up to 4GiB, but as long as 3.2 is what the 32-bit is supposed to show, I can assume the 6 GiB work fine until I get around to installing 64-bit.
<sweetsinse> granpa, fist open a terminal so we can remove gnash
<sweetsinse> grandpa, fist open a terminal so we can remove gnash
<grandpa> sweetsinse, there
<genii> underwatercow: np, you're welcome
<sweetsinse> type:   sudo apt-get remove gnash
<vlt> anderswc: The command `ps` shows you running processes.
<H4ck3rx> I have problem with Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller. Can you help me?
<anderswc> vlt, ok
<vlt> anderswc: There should be a process "Xvnc"
<grandpa> sweetsinse, huh..it says its not installed.
<anderswc> yeah, it's running
<Nubbie> arrrghhh: there is a vpn extension for network manager, i forget what the package is called though.
<anderswc> It looks like I have two servers running to :(
<anderswc> how do I stop one?
<sweetsinse> grandpa maybe you didnt istall it then?
<grandpa> sweetsjnse, guess not
<destro> hey I'm having trouble compiling the newest alsa-driver
<destro> can anyone decipher these error messages for me?
<vlt> anderswc: Then check it's listening port: `netstat -tuplen | grep 590` should show you smth.
<sweetsinse> grandpa you have gutsy right
<grandpa> sweetsinse, yep
<arrrghhh> Nubbie, network-manager-pptp?  yea... i'm using kubuntu, and knetworkmanager i guess sucks or something.  there's a crappy suggestion on the bugs list that suggests using network-manager-gnome and network-manager-pptp to setup the vpn, then use knetworkmanager to connect to the vpn.  i have yet to get that workin.
<vlt> anderswc: You can have dozens of processes running ...
<anderswc> yeah, I actually only had a few
<anderswc> so how can I stop the server and start it again?
<Dr_willis> anderswc,  ps ax | grep vnc --> shows my vnc server  6319 ?        S      0:00 Xvnc :2 -desktop MythBox:2 (wi
<Dr_willis> anderswc,  vncserver -kill :#
<metrix> I used xen-tools on ubuntu to create a xen-guest, when I start the guest server and do a xm display I see that the gues has locked at: "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions"
<grandpa> sweetsinse, you have a url for this script?
<anderswc> wca1990
<metrix> I have gone through the logs, by mounting the lvm partition, but I can't find any useful errors..  any ideas?
<anderswc> opps
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i prefer not to transfer via irc..
<destro> hey I'm having trouble compiling the newest alsa-driver
<sweetsinse> grandpa i will upload it to google
<destro> can anyone decipher these error messages for me?
<destro> http://pastebin.org/20667
<grandpa> sweetsinse, k
<Nubbie> sweetsinse: pastebin.... ?
<vlt> anderswc: You can see the # of the server from `ps -w`, too.
<PC3> hi all :)
<PC3> I cannect connect to the internetwhen I installed ubuntu
<PC3> -_-
<PC3> can't *
<pikachu> PC3, hi
<PC3> pikachum hi
<Nubbie> PC3: you're going to have to be more specific with your set up and your problem if you expect satisfactory suggestions in here.
<arrrghhh> PC3, did you have internet during the livecd?
<PC3> yup
<arrrghhh> hrm
<destro> anyone, anyone?
<arrrghhh> u use wifi, ethernet?
<arrrghhh> dialup?
<PC3> ethernet
<sweetsinse> grandpa
<arrrghhh> what does ifconfig in a terminal yield
<grandpa> sweetsinse, yo
<PC3> 127.0.0.1
<arrrghhh> PC3 - put it all in a pastebin
<sweetsinse> grandpa:   http://sweetsinsemilla.googlepages.com/installflash.sh   :follow the prompts
<grandpa> sweetsinse, is this legal?
<mnnence> can anyone help me with a atheros txpower issue?
<sweetsinse> i have no idea
<sweetsinse> its the same package used by the repos
<grandpa> k
<arrrghhh> flash is free
<arrrghhh> well
<arrrghhh> not completely free in the word like free beer
<sweetsinse> the script just finds your firefox install dir, and downloads flash, and starts the installer
<arrrghhh> gotta be careful throwing the free word around with linux... but it's free in the money free sense.
<PC3> I'm not on ubuntu now should go there and get u the results of ifconfig
<PC3> ?
<Oloughlin75> its not open
<vlt> anderswc: If you don't know: Every vncviewer command creates a new clear "virtual" X server. If you want to access the "real" X that drives the real screen you may want to look at x11vnc.
<arrrghhh> PC3 - uhm... to diagnose this problem we are going to need to actually do some troubleshooting on the machine itself.  c'mon now.
<sweetsinse> look at freenx
<sweetsinse> absolutely phenomenal
<PC3> arrrghhh, kk brb :)
<arrrghhh> freenx is awesome
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i also i'm trying to get freenx working..
<sweetsinse> i found some packages i bokmarked
<PC3> arrrghhh, u need just ifconfig result anythin else ?
<cfedde> PC3: you can look in system->administration->network tools and check that you get an IP address and use some low level tools to check stuff out.
<arrrghhh> x11vnc suited my needs better.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i know the flash is legal...and the codecs are not in the u.s....but, i'm only installing the flash on this script correct?
<AuraithX> what is the thing that clears out the apt-get
<AuraithX> apt-get remove all?
<cwillu> Is there a recommended way to install firefox3 such that you get the latest beta?
<arrrghhh> PC3 - well you don't have another machine you can use i'm guessing... ifconfig is all i want for now, i need more information as to why your internet isn't working since you didn't give us any info.  like are you getting ip, link, etc.
<Oloughlin75> apt-get clean
<sweetsinse> the script i wrote just downloads flash from the official site for you and starts the installer
<Oloughlin75> apt-get autoremove
<sweetsinse> freenx gutsy:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620057   :very nice
<arcticchill360> hey whats up?
<Nubbie> cwillu: use the firefox3 package from repositories.
<figuringout> hi, i have having problems logging in to my GNOME session. I've figured this is because my PATH variable is not getting set.
<PC3> arrrghhh, ok brb
<figuringout> Any help?
<AuraithX> I'm getting that locked thing again
<arrrghhh> cwillu, just copy over your firefox-3.0 directory.  mine is in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<Oloughlin75> !ask | figuringout
<ubotu> figuringout: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AuraithX> apt-get clean doesnt work
<AuraithX> and something/one keeps closing my firestarter
<sweetsinse> grandpa:  aside from that my script just tells you where firefox is so you can enter that in when the official installer asks you
<arrrghhh> Nubbie, that's not the neweest beta.  when b2 was out they were still on alpha8.
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX, whats apt-get clean tell you?
<genii> !apt-fix | AuraithX
<ubotu> AuraithX: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<AuraithX> that its locked
<cwillu> Nubbie, arrrghhh, nvm, did notice that the backports had a b3 build (nubbie, standard repo ff3 is out of date; arrrghhh, copying a binary build was exactly what I was hoping to avoid :p)
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX, do the above
<adrian_> does anyone have voices coming through there speakers like someone is broadcasting products
<AuraithX> lol gonna take me a min to copy it over to the other comp heh
<grandpa> sweetsinse, it says: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera browser
<AuraithX> do you need that facy A?
<adrian_> its like a virus i guess but i don't know how its working
<arrrghhh> cwillu, i just extracted the .tar.gz file and moved it over my older firefox-3.0...
<grim76> adrian_, sounds like you are getting interference from a local station.
<Nubbie> adrian_: i recommend you seek psychological help.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, it doens't seem to be liking my entry of /usr/lib/firefox
<adrian_> hahahah
<Nubbie> adrian_: i'm serious.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, it keeps putting the tmp prefix in front..
<sweetsinse> grandpa scroll up...  there should have been a prompt that told you what to put here
<Nubbie> lol.
<Oloughlin75> damn... i keep pressing f2 to open a console and im on windows ;(
<adrian_> how would u pick a radio singnal though
<genii> adrian_: It may be a TV tuner or radio tuner you have on your system
<AuraithX> aa
 * speeddemon8803 is now on my best behavior since grandpa is here :)
<cwillu> adrian_, got a couple firefox tabs open?  it's probably just a flash ad
<Nubbie> Oloughlin75: for windows support, please see #windows.
<adrian_> thats the thing they are all closed
<AuraithX> wtf is going on here
<Oloughlin75> Nubbie, i dont have any problems...
<adrian_> i only have one open
<AuraithX> can you PM me that code
<grandpa> haha.
<AuraithX> my client fucked up and had to /clear
<anderswc> I'm trying to install something with apt-get from the terminal but I get this error. "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" and "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it?"
<grandpa> funny speed.
<Oloughlin75> !adeptfix | andatche
<ubotu> andatche: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Oloughlin75> !adeptfix | anderswc
<ubotu> anderswc: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cwillu> anderswc, make sure apt isn't running anywhere
<cwillu> anderswc, synaptic, update manager, etc
<genii> anderswc: Make sure the update manager is not running, or that you do not have multiple copies of the package manager open elsewhere
<MrKnights> qestion: what nice level is the lowest, google isn't helping me.
<genii> cwillu: Damn, beat me to it ;)
<speeddemon8803> i try to bring a *little* humor into the room...just enough to make us all realize..were human..not drones :P
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i actually have freenx installed...but, i have no idea how to configure it so my other box can reach it....would you be able to help?
<genii> MrKnights: 1
<adrian_> do you think if i reinstall linux to where it would quit doing the bradcasting from my speakers
<speeddemon8803> well, most of us are human, i myself am a drone ;)
<sweetsinse> granpa do you hav sshd installed
<genii> wait, -19 or -20
<MrKnights> genii: whats the highist, for future?
<Nubbie> MrKnights: 12
 * nickrud backspaces 
<sweetsinse> adrian_ that is the strangest problem i have heard yet
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i believe so.
<MrKnights> henil nubbie: thanks guys
<Nubbie> MrKnights: in terminal type nice --help for more information.
<genii> MrKnights: It goes from -20 to 20 with 0 normal, 20 highest -20 lowest of course
<adrian_> its like a signal but i have no other tabs open
<genii> (just checked man renice)
<Nubbie> MrKnights: yes i just realized i was wrong lol.
<AuraithX> i dont have that facy A
<adrian_> so i don't know how they are picking me up through it
<Nubbie> thanks genii.
<sweetsinse> grandpa are both computer on the same subnet...   so we dont have to deal with port forwarding
 * genii hands Nubbie a nice large coffee
<WillieDaPimp> i downloaded a dvd iso of Gutsy and when i tried to burn it i got an error talking about its a java script and not to run it is it possible for it to malicious ?
<MrKnights> genii: thanks, i know where to put mysql now lol
<sweetsinse> like are they on the same side of the same router for testing
<warriorforgod> adrian_: That is truly interesting
<AuraithX> uboto ; how do you get that A at the end
<genii> MrKnights: np
<grandpa> sweetsinse, actually the other box is very far away :)
<Nubbie> genii: i'm a tea drinker.
<figuringout> this is my environment file. My PATH variable is all screwed up when I login. http://pastebin.com/m54de7ff3.
<MrKnights> genii: :D
<sweetsinse> grandpa do you have a way to test locally?
<bastid_raZor> WillieDaPimp; where did you get it from? releases.ubuntu.com is the official releases
<genii> Nubbie: Imagine it's tea then ;)
<speeddemon8803> Ubotu is a bot, its not intelligent, can only give information that it has in its database, cant actually hold a conversation.
<AuraithX> sudol fusor command not found
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i have no idea :)
<Nubbie> WillieDaPimp: what program produced this error?
<AuraithX> bash sido command not found
<Nubbie> speeddemon8803: speak for yourself, ubotu and I get along just fine.
<sweetsinse> grandpa where is the server box? is that local?  do you have another computer like a laptop local
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX, you spelled sudo wrong
<nickrud> AuraithX: don't you mean sudo  ?
<AuraithX> what about the other one
<WillieDaPimp> bastid_raZor, the linux torrent tracker site
<AuraithX> oh
<AuraithX> sudol
<WillieDaPimp> Nubbie, Nautilus
<speeddemon8803> now if we were in offtopic, that would be different, ubotu has different stuff for different rooms ;)...but...im not gonna go deep into that :)
<sweetsinse> whoopsie daisy
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX, you spelled it wrong twice
<grandpa> sweetsinse, this is the only box...but, i want to let my other computer connect to it to do work...b/c vnc wasn't cuttin it.l
<Nubbie> WillieDaPimp: oh rly... that's strange. try burning it with gnomebaker
<AuraithX> sudo: fusor command not found
<AuraithX> i didnt spell it wrong twice, I copied it over back here wrong
<WillieDaPimp> Nubbie, i did and it spit the dvd out and said something about the media not being correct
<AuraithX> it was right in the terminal
<speeddemon8803> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in gutsy
<anderswc> can the x11vnc server be connected to on windows>
<anderswc> ?
<speeddemon8803> !info fusor
<ubotu> Package fusor does not exist in gutsy
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX, it is spelled sudo
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX, not sudo1 or sido
<AuraithX> thats how I spelled it.
<zzz> Hello, is there anybody who uses a 2.6.25 series kernel?
<AuraithX> sudol was a typo copying it back over here. im on a different machine
<_Oz_> HALLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ubuntu friends!
<sweetsinse> grandpa how did you install freenx
<sweetsinse> did you compile or use a package
<speeddemon8803> hello oz, welcome back.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, .deb package
 * _Oz_ roars into #ubuntu like a red-hot cannonball launched from a pirate ship in the bay.
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX, double check the spelling for everyting, and what package are you after?
<sweetsinse> grandpa do you know what version you instlaled?
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: thank you!
<AuraithX> whats that before the info
<AuraithX> ! ?
 * nickrud watches _Oz_ sink into the harbor
<m1chael> i have a laptop that i want to install ubuntu on... it's got a built-in sprint modem... i'm wondering.. if i install ubuntu, could i configure it so that i can plug a router in to my laptop and share internet?
<_Oz_> I've been on the road for about a week; I miss my Ubuntu machines.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, it was about a month or two ago from their website..
<figuringout> can someone please look at this and tell him how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/m495be9cb
<Nubbie> _Oz_: that was unnecessarily disruptive... and hi!
<_Oz_> I'm thinking about buying a new PC so I'll have an extra PC to play with Ubuntu with.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, so, unless their version changed...the latest i believve
<speeddemon8803> a week? dang...seems like just yesterday you were here :)
<_Oz_> Nubbie: heh, heh.  Thanks!
<_Oz_> :)
<grandpa> believe*
<Nubbie> _Oz_: you can play with ubuntu now.
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: I've been here anyway.  But I'm using a windows machine right now.
<_Oz_> SUCKS.
<AuraithX> info fusor works
<Nubbie> _Oz_: download yourself a livecd.
<speeddemon8803> oh, i see :)
<AuraithX> and its spelled right originally
<adrian_> so does anyone have any ideas to get the strange voices out of my speakers
<_Oz_> Nubbie: yeah, that's okay.  No realy need.  This laptop is not going to be a dual-boot deal.
<tcpdumpgod> yeeAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHhhhh!
<_Oz_> Nubbie: four of my machines at home are running it, two of them are dual boot.
<_Oz_> This laptop is just too critical to risk messing up with an ubuntu install.  Besides, I only have about 6gb free.  Have a ton of work stuff on it.
<Tama00> _Oz_, you have 4 computers :o
<m1chael> is my question possible???
<speeddemon8803> are the linux partitions slowly taking over oz? :)
<Oloughlin75> adrian_, are you sure amarok isnt on the taskbar? or any other music player?
<_Oz_> Tam00: actually I have seven
<adrian_> i'm sure
<sweetsinse> grandpa.. i spent awhile mesing with it and finally got it w3rking perfectly becasue of that link i posted earlier.  that guy made custom gutsy deb packages with freenx 0.7.1 latest version, i would uninstall the deb you have and follow those directions
<adrian_> its weird
<nickrud> AuraithX: are you sure you don't just get the default info page?
<adrian_> its just like a frequencey
<_Oz_> Tam00: but 2 are my wife's (1 is a laptop, 1 is a desktop) and the rest are mine -- a laptop and three desktops
<Nubbie> _Oz_: i said LIVE cd.
<AuraithX> uhh proably i just noticed it came up
<AuraithX> assumed thats what you were after rather than "NO INFO"
<Tama00> _Oz_,  whoa! that like breaks the space time curriculum
<warriorforgod> adrian_: is it still talking
<_Oz_> nubbie: yeah, I don't get much out of running it off the CD.  I like customizing the interface and messing around.  LiveCD is pretty slow.  Good for eval purposes only.
<Zodiac`> anyone here know how I can find a server by IP (and not name) in XQF?
<coreymanshack> Is there a way I can view the command line interface from ubuntu without installing gnome, from a windows machine
<AuraithX> no menu item fusor
<_Oz_> Tama00: heheh.  I have an old thinkpad too, but it's worthless, so I don't count it.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, could you repost the link por favor?
<Tama00> _Oz_, i used to have an old thinkpad but it died
<Nubbie> coreymanshack: SSH....
<sweetsinse> yeah np
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i can't find it :)
<genii> coreymanshack: putty on the windows side and ssh server on the linux side
<AuraithX> I've been up for ~85hrs
<Nubbie> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nickrud> AuraithX: I did a check, there is no fusor . What is it?
<Tama00> _Oz_, sister was playing music with it in the barthroom while she was having a 1 hour shower
<AuraithX> shadows re starting to become 3d
<Tama00> yeah it wasnt pretty
<sweetsinse> grandpa:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620057   :w3rks
<AuraithX> I dunno theyre tellin me to do it
<tomvolek_> hi all :  I have new PC with Intel E8400 CPU,  where can I find the 64 bit Ubuntu for install ?
<Oloughlin75> AuraithX,  they want you to fuser
<_Oz_> my thinkpad works okay, but the fan keeps dying.  I replaced the fan once for $40 (ebay!) and then it died again a month later.  The computer is too old to be worth keeping up with.
<AuraithX> oh
<coreymanshack> Nubbie: genii: For some reason I was thinking that SSH was GUI based.
<_Oz_> One hour shower? Insane!
<AuraithX> font is very small on this mac  :P 2sec
<prince_jammys> !install  | tomvolek_
<ubotu> tomvolek_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Nubbie> coreymanshack: ssh is the anti-gui.
<sweetsinse> granpa did you get flash w3rking?
<craigbass1976> I've got desktop effects enabled.  I can't seem to move a window to another desktop though.  Usually I right click on the title bar and get an option to do that.  Is there some other trick?
<sweetsinse> grandpa did you get flash w3rking?
<genii> coreymanshack: With freenx for instance you can tunnel X apps over ssh
<AuraithX> okay thats done
<AuraithX> then sudo apt-get clear?
<Nubbie> genii: you don't need freenx.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, ah yes! thank you.
<mneptok> craigbass1976: ctl+alt+arrow keys
<coreymanshack> Nubbie: genii: That is GOD.
<genii> Nubbie: True, X forwarding also works
<tomvolek_> thanks Prince,  i was surprised at the file name once I make a section on the Ubuntu site, it called amd64
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: you have to drag it onto the other desktop
<AuraithX> whats the command to unlock it
<AuraithX> sudo apt-get what
<prince_jammys> AuraithX: locked again?
<sweetsinse> sweet, i am using that script for end user setups.  i plan to charge ppl for custom ubuntu installs and configs.  ive had alot of good feedback so far
<genii> !apt-fix | AuraithX
<ubotu> AuraithX: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<adrian_> yes
<MrKnights> Does anyone know of a program that can limit memeory usage of a process
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, no love.  You mean down to the lower right "different desktops" area?
<sweetsinse> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AuraithX> oh right did that fuser ting solve the lock
<sweetsinse> haha thats funny
<Nubbie> sweetsinse: don't charge too much, or you won't see much love in here.
<warriorforgod> adrian_: What is it talking about?
<sweetsinse> haha
<grandpa> sweetsinse, sorry..i'm really tired....i should know this but, what is the simplest way to remove that .deb freenx?
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: do you have the 3D cube enabled (compiz-fusion)?
<genii> AuraithX: I suspect the update manager is running a lot on your box and causing this
<coreymanshack> Nubbie: genii: Thanks so much for your help.
<sn00zer> anyone her use irsii?
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, Yep
<sweetsinse> well the amount of time i spent learning all the little tweaks, ppl are more than willing to pay me to set it all up
<AuraithX> its that firewall thing
<adrian_> it did a count down it went 5 4 3 2 1 then it make a gurgling sound and quit lol
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: then just drag it to the left or right edge of the screen and keep on going
<warriorforgod> gurgling?
<genii> AuraithX: The firewall won't lock your dpkg database
<Nubbie> sweetsinse: make sure you know what you're doing, especially if you involve money. don't give ubuntu a bad name.
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, wow....
<sweetsinse> grandpa use synaptic:  system > settings > synaptic   : search for freenx
<adrian_> well like a care noise
<AuraithX> wtf its still locked
<AuraithX> after I typed all that fusor stuff
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: pretty cool, eh?
<AuraithX> *fuser :P
<genii> AuraithX: Please copy and paste the exact error message
<speeddemon8803> ahhh, fuser, no wonder ubotu kept freaking out, it was a typo ;)
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, insane.  I like this better every time I use it.  I thought a few months ago it was just eye candy, but alt+tab and Ctrl+alt+uparrow are pretty handy.
<AuraithX> different comp
<sweetsinse> yesterday i set this guy up with arabic language and hotkeyed it so he could swicth languages on the fly, kinda cool.  no man, i let ppl know its free, the pay me to do what they do not understand yet...  thats the nature of consulting :)
<AuraithX> locked with 13 permissions
<PsynoKhi0> hey, anyone familiar with both (x)ubuntu and puppy?
<_Oz_> craigbass: yeah, very handy. I'm addicted to it.  Try Super-Tab (super = windows key)
<AuraithX> var lib dpkg lock
<evilbug> i need someone to help me out with setting up wireless on my 2g macbook pro.
<kaiden> stupid question for ya'll, how do i get out of Xorg to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website? ctrl-alt-backspace puts me back to the login screen, but i can't seem to close the session and enter a console runlevel
<AuraithX> 2zs
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: also, try Super-E
<AuraithX> i put gksu infront and it worked
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, when I do a "switch desktop" though (gdmflexiserver) these effects got all screwed up and I had to stop using them
<genii> AuraithX: Are you using: sudo apt-get <BLAH BLAH> or just: apt-get <BLAH>
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, what's super e
<speeddemon8803> super=your windows key, if you didnt know that :) craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> Ahh
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: super = windows key
<AuraithX> what
<adrian_> i'll just reinstall linxu tomorrow see if that helps it
<craigbass1976> Nothing happens
<AuraithX> just clear
<warriorforgod> adrian_: Is it still doing it?
<warriorforgod> adrian_: What is it talking about?
<adrian_> yep
<speeddemon8803> windows key + e..nothing happens craigbass?
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: not familiar with gdmflexiserver
<arrrghhh> kaiden, you have to do ctrl-alt-f1.  but the "official" ubuntu way is thru restricted drivers manager.  have you tried that?
<craigbass1976> speeddemon8803, right
<AuraithX> now a gksu apt-get autoremove
<speeddemon8803> ok, just making sure we were on the same page :)
<pikachu_> is there any reference to MagicSysRq ?
<genii> AuraithX: sudo apt-get install somepackage <- correct for instance            apt-get install somepackage      <-- incorrect, needs sudo in front
<grandpa> sweetsinse, uh i don't have freenx but nx client for linux....is there a difference?
<adrian_> test about somthing
<kaiden> arrrghhh, ctrl alt f1 doesn't do anything at all
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: do you have an nvidia or ATI card?
<adrian_> omg lol
<wease|> haha
<adrian_> its talking about metal gear sold again
<warriorforgod> adrian_: What?
<wease|> super E is pretty sexy...sad you dont have it
<sweetsinse> grandpa do a search for nx
<AuraithX> yein this case i needed gksu sudo
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, It's a command I run by having an icon pointing to it on the Desktop.  Quicker than System -> Quit ->switch user
<warriorforgod> lol
<glam> hi, I just upgrade grub to grub2 on Gutsy, however, when I boot, I only get a grub rescue prompt, any help?
<AuraithX> for some reason
<AuraithX> didnt work with just sudo
<grandpa> swwetsinse, i have nxserver , nxclient, nxnode
<genii> AuraithX: Please don't improvise commands mixing GUI sudo commands with command-line applications for instance.
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, whatever is on board this Dell 2400
<sweetsinse> ok
<arrrghhh> kaiden, did you listen to a word i said?
<sweetsinse> grandpa remove them all
<arrrghhh> or read for that matter...
<AuraithX> I can't even rememember what I'm doing - will this fix the firewall crashing?
<sweetsinse> grandpa you need the commercial client but you need a certain version as per the guys instructions
<grandpa> sweetsinse: really...
<kaiden> arrrghhh, yes, read quite well, problem is.... you didn't listen to what i said :)
<craigbass1976> wease|, my wife would probably get angry if the computer started being sexy all of a sudden
<arrrghhh> kaiden, did you try it with the restricted drivers manager?
<AuraithX> can anyone remember what I was doing? :S
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: probably a built-in intel video card...  should work pretty well with compiz
<kaiden> #1, ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't drop out of xorg to a console, #2, the restricted drivers manager, has the one that is installed from apt-get
<kaiden> the apt-get version is old
<sweetsinse> although i have done it successfully with ltest commercial client
<evilbug> i already installed everything using a tutorial,it's just that when i try to connect it'll ask me for the network key a couple of times and then doesn't connect at all.
<sweetsinse> some issues with shadowing
<wease|> craigbass1976, gotta love a lil graphical sexiness...compiz, beryl, and small things like super E make it pretty sexy...
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: if you're going to keep playing with linux/ubuntu I recommend migrating away from manufacturers like dell who put proprietary hardware built-in to the mobo
<wease|> build the comp from the ground up
<evilbug> it actually showed the signal bars for a little while (which i assume meant it connected) but the internet still would not work.
<wease|> thats the best way
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, This is what I had.  I recen'ty bought a new dell with ubuntu on it, but the desktop effects don't work at all on that.
<wease|> one more month to go for hardy
<wease|> im stoked
<sweetsinse> in reality, with the monitor, keyboard, mouse, EVERY little thing including heatsink... a comp has about 14 parts
<craigbass1976> I do like this dell I'm on now though--been with me since fedora1
<arrrghhh> kaiden, the restricted drivers manager is the way to go.  it works great (in 7.10... it was *ok* in 7.04.)  and ctrl-alt-f1 kicks me back to a console in a HURRY.
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: dell desktops actually seem to work okay with ubuntu but in general you want the ability to put exactly the hardware you want into the machine, and you'll have more fun with alternate OS'
<orionr> Hey im trying to setup a smb share on my computer. for some reason this isnt working though.
<Viktorious> how do u remove a program
<arrrghhh> i use kubuntu tho.
<craigbass1976> orionr, what exactly is screwed up?
<PsynoKhi0> my USB works great in Puppy linux but Xubuntu won't cooperate, what do I need to tweak?
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: did super-E work for you?
<arrrghhh> Viktorious, there's tons of ways.  how do you install programs?  apt-get?  add/remove programs?  synaptic?
<Viktorious> apt-get
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, nope.  What's it supposed to do?
<arrrghhh> Viktorious, apt-get remove.
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: it's an 'enhancement' over alt-tab which I like a lot
<orionr> craigbass1976: i added this to the bottom of my smb.conf file. DOes this look right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56919/
<_Oz_> it gives you a 3D view of your desktop windows, standing on a pane of reflective glass
<wease|> its pretty dayum sexy
<wease|> haha
<_Oz_> it's like alt-tab but you can easily see what each screen has on it
<AuraithX> firestarter is still crashing I think its the gksu thats crashing - can you run firestarter any other way
<_Oz_> it's sexy but more importantly, useful
<kaiden> arrrghhh, then i must be stupid, because in the restricted drivers manager i hit ctrl-alt-f1 and nothing happens
<kaiden> :P
<wease|> oz, agreed
<_Oz_> there are a number of really useful compiz-fusion enhancements
<craigbass1976> _Oz_, and it's not like ctrl+alt+up or down?
<orionr> craigbass1976: then i ran smbpasswd -a orionr and set a smb password
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: no, it's not
<wease|> nah
<wease|> not the same thing
<arrrghhh> kaiden, not in the restricted drivers manager, anywhere.  the restricted drivers manager is where i installed the drivers for all my nvidia cards.
<Carbonflux> I use the window rules stuff a lot in CCSM
<_Oz_> I really enjoy my ubuntu desktop blowing away my XP desktop
<nickrud> craigbass1976: you can move windows from desktop to desktop. Pretty
<Carbonflux> as much as I do the eye candy stuff
<_Oz_> people that have seen it are like, "Wait, what is THAT?  That's AWESOME!"
<arrrghhh> kaiden, and i think maybe kubuntu sets that keystroke for you.
<wease|> oz, my box makes xp look like its running on a 486 box
<wease|> hehe
<_Oz_> And I say, "That's the power of Linux, my feeble friend."
<craigbass1976> orionr, is this behind a firewall?
<_Oz_> wease|: yeah, same here
<_Oz_> It's quite powerful
<arrrghhh> can someone in here confirm that?  ctrl-alt-f1 kicks me out to a console.  i use kubuntu.  what is it in ubuntu?
<AuraithX> uhrm I think someone has changed my su
<_Oz_> I just wish I could run Photoshop and Illustrator natively in Ubuntu
<AuraithX> its saying Auth fail with the right pass??
<_Oz_> If Adobe would release Linux versions of those I'd be totally set
<orionr> craigbass1976: no do i need to apt-get install samba?
<Carbonflux> Photoshop runs good in wine
<wease|> oz,  google is workin to make that happen
<_Oz_> wease|: explain
<MrKnights> Is there a program that can limit the memory of a single process?
<arrrghhh> Carbonflux, which version of pshop
<_Oz_> MrKnights: if you find it, let me know
<askvictor> where can I check the temperature of the motherboard etc?
<wease|> oz, you didnt read that google is working on supporting the photoshop for linux?
<_Oz_> Carbonflux: it doesn't run well in wine...  I run CS2 in Wine and it is OK but a far cry from native in XP
<Carbonflux> hm, well I got 5.5 working a while back
<wease|> let me find a link
<Carbonflux> in Fedora
<_Oz_> wease|: NO, I didn't!  That is exciting, can you give me a link?
<arrrghhh> askvictor, your hardware has to support it, or you have to put temp sensors.
<Carbonflux> I have not tried 5.5 in wine with Ubuntu yet
<AuraithX> su and root pass are the same thing, right??
<Carbonflux> really I got used to gimp
<_Oz_> askvictor: do a search for "ubuntu screenlets" and install the "sensors" screenlet
<wease|> im a slashdot whore
<wease|> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> google is pouring money into Wine to improve photoshop compatibility.  a small but subtle difference
<arrrghhh> Carbonflux, that's really old lol.
<Carbonflux> and don't need photoshop for anything
<_Oz_> you can get sensor for GPU processor temp, etc
<wease|> oz, http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/20/1837204&from=rss
<_Oz_> jeez, just another reason to love google
<wease|> yeeuh
<Carbonflux> arrrghhh, ya i have basicly stopped using it, I keep it around because its a legal copy and I use it in windows sometimes for basic stuff
<NativeAngels> anyone know how you set global and local users in irc ?
<Carbonflux> arrrghhh, gimp will do everything I need, I admit my needs are minor heh
<askvictor> _Oz_: do they provide logging?
<wease|> gimp just needs to improve on their tool windows
<wease|> adobe has the one thing up on them
<Carbonflux> well, its not like gimp is Open Source or something ;)
<glam> anyone using grub2?
<poolos> connect irc.EpiKnet.org
<wease|> haha
<craigbass1976> orionr, hang on a minute
<wease|> gimp is pretty schweet
<Carbonflux> if gimp was open source someone might be able to fix that problem.
<nano__> whats a MSWindows equivalent of GIMP?  I haven't used windows in a while
<nano__> *what is
<Carbonflux> there is none
<Carbonflux> unless you buy one
<Daisuke_Ido> "As part of the Google/Photoshop initiative, Photoshop will now log all changes you make to images and make them searchable from within the program.  They will also be able to be labeled with tags, so all blur changes can be tagged with 'blur' and whatnot."
<wease|> gimp is windows compatible
<nano__> CarbonFlux: what can a perons buy?
<kaiden> arrrghhh, ok i think the confusion was in what i was describing as what i wanted to do, i need to actually install the driver from the website, but i cannot do so until i exit out of Xorg into a regular console to run the installer
<Daisuke_Ido> Carbonflux: how about the gimp?
<Carbonflux> Photoshop nano_
<nano__> what about mspaint?
<Carbonflux> gimp runs in windows ?
<nano__> or microsoft paint
<wease|> yup
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<Z_o-s-o> gimp for windows
<Carbonflux> I did not know that
<Carbonflux> nice
<Carbonflux> I want it
<wease|> gimp has run windows for yeasrs
<sweetsinse> grandpa: hows it going
 * Carbonflux downloads
<maxownz> anyone in here use tor?
<glam> what is tor?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh come on, that was funny -_-
<grandpa> sweetsinse, ADD kicked in...still trying to understand the tutorial..
<Carbonflux> I always get gimp thru my distro's package manager
<AuraithX> occasionalty
<Carbonflux> I did not realise there was a windows version
<wease|> yeeuh
<AuraithX> brb
<wease|> its pretty schweet
<edward_> i'm downloading a 2.9 gb iso but it keep failing md5 how can i resume it and get it hashed for completeness
<maxownz> glam: www.torproject.org
<nano__> Google is paying $$ to the WIne guys to port Adobe Photoshop
<_Oz_> askvictor: not sure, but probably not.
<maxownz> nano_: yes I saw that, pretty interesting
<edward_> i tried wget -c already
<genii> glam: tor is an anonymizer service. Basically a proxy server.
<sweetsinse> you dont have to do every step... mainly just get the packages from his repo.. then make sure you do that font thing or else freenx will crash
<Tama00> edward_, dump it in a torrent ;)
<craigbass1976> orionr, ok, where are you at
<Tama00> edward_, if there is a torrent for that file
<Z_o-s-o> does tor really work as advertised?
<leprasmurf> hello all, I've got videos on my ubuntu server, and I'm trying to watch 'em on my ubuntu laptop over wireless.  These files are about 150megs a piece, but it's very choppy.  any recommendations on how I can improve the performance? (I'm currently watching over nfs)
<Daisuke_Ido> nano__: wrong again.  there is no "porting", google is just putting money into wine to improve compatibility
<_bryce> I want to install Ubuntu on a thinkpad X61. It has no optical drive. What's the easiest way to install ubuntu on it? I googled, but all I found was some thing that involved using windows (!) to make the bootable thumb drive.
<sweetsinse> grandpa what i did was remove all the fonts under node.conf except one
<Tama00> use the file as the source and it will scan the file and then dowonload the missing bits:)
<nano__> maxownz: Google is CIA money funded and therefore a pile of crap
<arrrghhh> kaiden, i know.  on mine, kubuntu, ctrl-alt-f1 gets me to a console where i can kill gdm.
<Tama00> ahh bittorrent:)
<_Oz_> well, Photoshop "sort of" ports to Wine right now but it is far from perfect
<_Oz_> It's a lot slower to load, a lot slower to use and has transparency problems.
<maxownz> Z_o-s-o: yep, I get a talk from their developers every semester
<maxownz> nano_: is CIA money different from like money you use at 7-11?
<craigbass1976> orionr, I've never tried to secure samba shares.  I've kept the netowrk secure from the outside world, then lef the sambe share wide open
<edward_> Tama00, there is no torrent
<edward_> unfortunately
<TrustNoOne> Hope someone can help: its with my sound. Sometimes I can't hear video sounds like on youtube and porn sites, other times I can, and most of the time I don't hear my login/logout sounds
<Z_o-s-o> maxownz: sweet ill have to try it
<_Oz_> If you use Photoshop professionally, Wine is just sort of a neat novelty at the moment.  It's cool that it runs at all, don't get me wrong, but it's not seriously a viable option for professional use yet.
<orionr> craigbass1976: i think i got it tanks for your help i just needed to install the samba package. I though i had it because i had the /etc/samba/smb.conf file.
<craigbass1976> GIMP!!!
<_Oz_> nano__: actually, the FBI, not the CIA, funds google.
<craigbass1976> orionr, weird.... I'd have thought the same thing
<Arko> hi
<nano__> maxownz: seriously, cia (much like many other intelligence agency) are trying to get good ground on the internet...... that is why google has had such $$ pouring in.
<nano__> they are neighbours with NASA
<craigbass1976> orionr, I guess I never checked before I installed smaba server for smb.conf
<_Oz_> TrustNoOne: I totally dig that you used the example of "porn site" for problem with your sound drivers.  Two thumbs up!
<craigbass1976> ;)
<nano__> _Oz_: fbi, cia....its all big brother
<PsynoKhi0> at least he/she is honest
<jrib> !offtopic | nano__, maxownz
<ubotu> nano__, maxownz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Oloughlin75> whats not to love about big brother, nano_ ?
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: GIMP is a long, long way away from what Photoshop can do.  Sorry, I like Gimp, and I love open source software, but Adobe has everyone beat by a mile (as well they should, they've been developing this application for 15 years!)
<craigbass1976> I know, just tooting a horn...
<matthias> hi
<_Oz_> craigbass1976: =)
<Arko> I am trying to follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy . It asks to "1) Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and you will see that under the Firmware drop down arrow it says Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family and under Status it says Not in Use." There is no "Firmware" here. How can I enable it?
<edward__> I was wondering how do I perform a search
<nano__> Oloughlin75: i hope ur being sarcastic
<matthias> anybody runnih
<Kalamansi> hello how to copy and paste all the updates that ive downloaded? the debs is in the usb flash drive.. i tried to copy it from usb and paste it to archie of the ubuntu desktop 7.10 ... still wont copy using mouse control.....thanks
<wease|> oz...15 years?? try 25 years at least
<edward__> i want to search just my cdrom on ubuntu
<Oloughlin75> nano_, shouldnt we all love big brother ;)
<_Oz_> wease|: yeah, you're right.
<AuraithX> uhmr
<_Oz_> wease|: I've been using it for 15 years.
<matthias> hi anybody that can help me install my wireless from ubuntu 7.10
<AuraithX> my firewall just blocked 2 IPs
<_Oz_> I started with Photshop 2
<AuraithX> coming thru TCP
<craigbass1976> 25?  Didn't we just have atari then?
<Kalamansi> hello how to copy and paste all the updates that ive downloaded? the debs is in the usb flash drive.. i tried to copy it from usb and paste it to archie of the ubuntu desktop 7.10 ... still wont copy using mouse control.....thanks
<AuraithX> those hack attempts ?
<mEck0_> I was just thinking of if there is a website where you can download free ogg music (obviously legal ones!)
<Oloughlin75> matthias, you can use ndiswrapper if you have the windows drivers
<jrib> !wifi > matthias (read the private message from ubotu)
<_Oz_> I remember being so excited about my copy of Photoshop 3.0 arriving at work.
<craigbass1976> I think I got mine when I was six...
<wease|> haha
<wease|> PS 3.0
<wease|> wow
<wease|> makes me feel so old
<craigbass1976> $100 at toys r us
<nano__> _Oz_: what all do you do with photoshop?
<jrib> Kalamansi: where are you trying to copy it to?
<_Oz_> How about the TI-99/4A?
<_Oz_> nano__: print, web, billboards, you name it.
<Scunizi> anyone know how to update Warsow from synaptic version to .41?  I've done the download but am having problems.
<Arko> hmmm
<nano__> _Oz_: i never really got into graphic design
<nano__> or web publishing
<nano__> :(
<Oloughlin75> matthias, sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common (have cd in the drive) then ndiswrapper -i /driver/lic/file.inf, then ndiswrapper -m, and restart
<_Oz_> wease|: you remember 3.0 when it was new?  I think that was when the layers palette really started being majorly useful.
<_Oz_> nano__: well...  nothing wrong with that, really.
<_Oz_> Programming pays better!
<nano__> _Oz_: i don't know about that
<blink148> uhh i need security help
<Z_o-s-o> btw, anyone have any experience with setting up a Radeon X1300 in Gutsy?
<PsynoKhi0> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blink148> I think I've just had 2 hack attempts
<blink148> whoops
<wease|> 3.0, for pc and mac
<PsynoKhi0> :(
<_Oz_> Z_o-s-o: no...  ATI is pretty rough in Ubuntu right now.
<Tama00> maybe its your name thats proviking em;)
<blink148> <--- AuraithX
<nano__> blink148: its prolly ur torrent client
<blink148> no its my dads thing
<wease|> back then photoshop was just ms paint on steroids
<blink148> oh right i know what you man
<wease|> we all laughed about it
<Z_o-s-o> _Oz_ : I know that its pretty sketchy, i try to stick to Nvidia
<blink148> no i wasnt using the computer
<blink148> im on the mac
<_Oz_> So, what's google's angle?  Why do they want to fund Codeweavers' Linux/PS port?
<wease|> <-- nvidia sli slut
<blink148> because my accounts keep getting disconeected
<_Oz_> Z_o-s-o: yeah, nvidia is the way to go (for both Win and Linux, actually.)
<nano__> blink148: if ur a mac user, then u are in the wrong place
<Kalamansi> jrib : here in var/cache/apt/archives
<_Oz_> Nvidia is the best for gaming, best for graphics, best for Linux.  Avoid ATI!
<blink148> ...
<jrib> !sudo > Kalamansi (read the private message from ubotu)
<blink148> im auraithx
<prince_jammys> off topic city
<wease|> oz, i concur., i have been nvidia and amd strong for linux for years
<blink148> im using the mac because noobs are hacking me
<PsynoKhi0> _Oz_: uh nope
<maxownz> Z_o-s-o: i have a Radeon 2600HD that I can't get to work very well, but my Radeon 9550 works like a charm
<wease|> oz....sad thing...amd owns ATi now
<wease|> so
<_Oz_> Yeah, ATI is a crap shoot at best.
<wease|> tables will turn
<Z_o-s-o> _Oz_ Yeah even the windows ati drivers are crap.  Everything works right in gutsy cept youtube + compiz = high cpu load
<_Oz_> wease|: that'd be nice
<wease|> i hope
<wease|> maybe amd will force ati to give out driver code
<_Oz_> Z_o-s-o: I have an ATI card in this dell laptop I'm using right now...  that's one of the reasons I'm not putting Ubuntu on it.
<Z_o-s-o> maxownz : I have a radeon 9200 that works great as well
<edward__> i want to search just my cdrom on ubuntu?????
<PsynoKhi0> that's been annouced like 5 months ago
<Oloughlin75> amd would be willing to spit out decent open source drivers, right?
<edward__> hows' thats possible...
<blink148> what is POSIX error
<_Oz_> Oloughlin75: you never know...
<sweetsinse> i have an old pc i bought fro the local college for less than $100 that runs gutsy + compiz perfectly on a 32mb grapics card.  haha albeit i had to modify the compiz script to get it to w3rk
<Z_o-s-o> the support is getting better
<blink148> can anyone see what im typing?
<Z_o-s-o> yep
<blink148> wtf why does it keep coming up POSIX error
<_Oz_> blink148: I'm just seeing a bunch of fuzzy/distorted pixelation trailing off to the right of your name
<jrib> edward__: Places -> Search
<wease|> oz...lay off the white lightning
<edward__> cmd line based?
<OcHa> haii??
<_Oz_> sweetsinse: compiz runs "perfectly?"  Isn't there a lot of delay?
<jrib> edward__: find /cdrom ...
<edward__> :D
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, it doesnt take much to run compiz
<TrustNoOne> Hope someone can help: its with my sound. Sometimes I can't hear video sounds like on youtube and porn sites, other times I can, and most of the time I don't hear my login/logout sounds
<sweetsinse> no not at all.. sometimes i get black boxes whrer the vid card doesnt have enough memory to render the texture
<jrib> edward__: see 'man find' though.  Depending on how you want to search, you need to use -name, etc
<vrkhans> any good program for watching tv on computer
<wease|> mythbox
<wease|> \m/
<vrkhans> like wintv
<Z_o-s-o> _Oz_ yeah ive got compiz running on a P3 750mhz 768 ish megs of ram and a Radeon 9200
<_Oz_> Oloughlin75: well, I have a P4 w/ 1gb of RAM and a cheapo on-board card, it runs Compiz without any problems but it's slow when the effects engage...
<Z_o-s-o> everything in my house basically has ubuntu installed on it, just one plain XP box the other is dual boot
<_Oz_> vrkhans: try the slingbox
<lwizardl> hi
<orkun> hey there - is it possible that ubuntu(or better say linux in general) lacks hdtv capabilities? when i try to watch my lost .mkvs every now and then video freezes for maybe 5 seconds and my laptop gets VERY hot - it is a pentium dual core inside(the newest, but the weaker version, although not the celeron version :>) with 2x 1.83GHz. vga is a intel(one of the better models) which makes compiz run flawlessly but lacks hardware t&l for games
<orkun>  like world of warcraft(but this shouldnt effect playback of mkv-files)
<Tokayla> two linux machines.. both using the same samba conf.. with different names etc.. one works perfectly the other just asks for the password to the guest account..
<Tokayla> is there anything other then the samba conf that configures samba?
<lwizardl> whats the best cd ripper that supports ripping to flac audio files?
<icesword> coz,i dualboot before,anyone can tell me 0 ,0 sector' wrong point
<vrkhans> _Oz how can i download that
<genii> Tokayla: What part of samba is it that you wish to configure?
<orkun> "unfortunately" i removed windows some months ago :> so i cant test
<_Oz_> vrkhans: you have to buy hardware
<bulazeem> i don't want to see my cd rom drive, hard drive, and external hard drive on my desktop.  how do i get them off?
<vrkhans> i am looking some software like wintv
<Nubbie> the only reason windows is still installed on my computer is so i can use my damn softmodem.
<Tokayla> genii im basicly configuring guest access to one folder and local user access to another
<_Oz_> question: where is a list of all the current (free) Linux distros?
<Tokayla> just as a simple file server
<orkun> _Oz_: wikipedia
<vrkhans> is there any software like wintv in linux
<prince_jammys> distrowatch
<orkun> search for List of Linux Distributions
<IndyGunFreak> vrkhans: TVTime
<Z_o-s-o> mythtv?
<matthias> hi anyone that maed it with wireless car installation on broadcom wireless card
<PsynoKhi0> any expert in USB configuration under ubuntu here?
<Kalamansi> jrib : i am root. still i cannot copy the debs in my usb to my pc  var/cache/apt/archives..if i can see the "copy" portion in usb flash drive but when i tried to paste in var/cache/apt/archives i dont see "paste" in right click
<Oloughlin75> vrkhans, mythtv is like windows media center
<orkun> (requires less typing than asking here) :>
<edward_> jrib, what are u telling me to search for exactly?
<bulazeem> i don't want to see my cd rom drive, hard drive, and external hard drive on my desktop.  how do i get them off?
<prince_jammys> edward_: what are you trying to do?
<_Oz_> orkun: thank you
<jrib> Kalamansi: what do you mean you are root?  you are not supposed to be
<edward_> i'm downloading a 2.9 gb iso but it keep failing md5 how can i resume it and get it hashed for completeness
<Oloughlin75> bulazeem, its under configure desktop, icons or something
<edward_> i tried wget -c already
<Z_o-s-o> matthias : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<IndyGunFreak> bulazeem: open a terminal, put in "gconf-editor" no qutoes, then navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop, and uncheck everything
<matthias> thank you
<genii> Tokayla: After copying the one smb.conf to the other machine and changing the 1 name, did you restart the samba?eg: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Z_o-s-o> mathias that works with gutsy too
<prince_jammys> edward_: how were you downloading it?
<bulazeem> thank you Oloughlin75 and IndyGunFreak
<edward_> from http
<IndyGunFreak> bulazeem: np
<matthias> okey i am running 7.10 now
<edward_> there isnt any torrent for it
<jrib> edward_: if you want to search for a file named "foo", you do: find /cdrom -name foo  .  I'm just saying that since your question was not specific, you will want to read 'man find' to do whatever it is you want to do
<matthias> i will try it, thanks
<wease|> im ready for hardy
<Z_o-s-o> matthias : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<wease|> hehe
<prince_jammys> edward_: using wget?
<Tokayla> genii of course..
<Kalamansi> jrib : sudo -i ..then copy/paste
<Z_o-s-o> matthias : it works for gutsy too
<Tokayla> even tried rebooting
<edward_> i initiallyused firefox
<_Oz_> After Ubuntu, what's the most popular Linux distro, gang?
<matthias> okey
<speeddemon8803> wease|: so are we ;)
<jrib> Kalamansi: paste the command you entered
<matthias> :)
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, Kubuntu!
<Z_o-s-o> _Oz_ opensuse
<_Oz_> heh
<speeddemon8803> _oz_ looks like pclinux according to distrowatch
<_Oz_> Oloughlin75: not ubuntu flavors. :) Other distros.
<genii> Tokayla: Do you have any samba users on the machine which keeps asking for guest login?
<prince_jammys> edward_: wget -c is only going to continue downloads begun by wget
<Tokayla> yup
<_Oz_> pclinux? What's its claim to fame, speeddemon8803?
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, PCLinuxOS is popular, too (meant to be super duper user friendly)
<edward_> after detecting that the md5 was wrong i tried using wget but it stated that the file is already complete
<wease|> speeddemon8803: ive been runnin gutsy since alpha...im ready for a new OS
<wease|> hehe
<nickrud> _Oz_: distrowatch.org
<_Oz_> Is it safe to say, though, that Ubuntu is the most popular?
<two_bits> wease|: you only have to wait a few more months...
<speeddemon8803> _Oz_:  personally i dont like it
<matthias> bye
<genii> Tokayla: What are the permissions of the folder which is being shared?
<speeddemon8803> _Oz_:  yep
<Z_o-s-o> I tried PCLinuxOS but I dont really like KDE and it was pretty clunky
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, id say so, but try out kubuntu :)
<IndyGunFreak> _Oz_: either Ubuntu or PCLinuxOS... but I'd say Ubuntu has more users
<wease|> two_bits: april is coming!
<wease|> hahaha
<Z_o-s-o> Hardy!
<anaxagorus> anyone know how to do x11 over ssh with ubuntu?
<speeddemon8803> IndyGunFreak: Definately, and..we have a forum..that is basically flooded with support, 24/7/365
<ng0n> quick dumb question: i want to boot hd ubuntu from CD.  what syntax should i use to boot /dev/hda2 ?
<Oloughlin75> Z_o-s-o, you can modify the hideous gray taskbar, you know
<Arko> I am trying to follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy . It asks to "1) Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and you will see that under the Firmware drop down arrow it says Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family and under Status it says Not in Use." There is no "Firmware" here. How can I enable it?
<Kalamansi> jrib : terminal: sudo -i .. then i type my passwd.. then i open the drive of usb flash drive, select all debs and ctrl+c then i go to var/cache/apt/archives then ctrl+v and still not working..i dont see the files copied from usb..
<_Oz_> oloughlin: it's just Ubuntu with the KDE interface, right?
<speeddemon8803> _Oz_:  correct
<_Oz_> Oloughlin75: it's just Ubuntu with the KDE interface, right?
<Tokayla> genii all 777
<fredmv> Sup _oz_...
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, not really
<_Oz_> fredmv!
<wease|> how not really?
<Z_o-s-o> Oloughlin75 I dont like KDE is all, I think Gnome is better
<IndyGunFreak> speeddemon8803: yeah, i wasn't disagreeing with you, but if you looka t Distrowatch, PCLOS is always near the top(but i think that just ranks downloads... so its obviously people trying it, but i think people tend to stick w/ ubuntu)
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, its got KDE programs instead of gnome
<Oloughlin75> alright, they got the same base
<_Oz_> Yeah, I'd have to say I'm a little happier with gnome
<wease|> KDE is just a manager
<_Oz_> a little more stable, a little more user-friendly
<speeddemon8803> IndyGunFreak:  yeah, i got what you were saying after i read it, sorry :)
<Z_o-s-o> only thing good that came out of KDE was K3B'
 * IndyGunFreak thinks KDE is the devil
<fredmv> _oz_: remember that SDL problem I was having?   Still clueless as to what to do... lol.     That's what I get for being a Windoze user for so long.
<wease|> you can always swap at login
<Z_o-s-o> K3B is amazing
 * speeddemon8803 personally loathes KDE
<IndyGunFreak> speeddemon8803: lol, no probl, this channel moves at the speed of light, it happens
<_Oz_> fredmv: which SDL problem?
<speeddemon8803> BUT k3b..rocks
<jrib> Kalamansi: no, 'sudo -i' only gives you a root shell.  It does not affect the gui.  You would have to use a terminal command like 'mv'.  Alternatively, you should "exit" your root shell and run "gksudo nautilus".  Then do your copying and immediately close that instance of nautilus
<Oloughlin75> Z_o-s-o, umm, amarok?!
<fredmv> _oz_: this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703137
<xTheGoat121x> how's everyone doing tonight?
<ng0n> syntax to boot HD from CD ?
<speeddemon8803> IndyGunFreak: amazingly i still get a boot up my butt for stuff even with the quick movements.
<Z_o-s-o> Oloughlin75 Amarok is ok, but I like XMMS for music, and banshee for all things ipod
<kaiden_> ok was trying to work on this a moment ago and didn't get far. I'm running Ubuntu 7.10. Using Gnome as my window manager, and it's using the graphical login run level (Xorg). I cannot get Xorg to close out (ctrl-alt-f1 does not work). I am attempting to drop out of Xorg to install new nvidia drivers from nvidia.com... Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.
<fredmv> _oz_: if you could lend any insight I'd really appreciate it... I think it's likely something very simple that I'm just not grasping.
<wease|> i like songbird
<wease|> it rawks out
<genii> Tokayla: On the problemmatic machine, please do command: testparm                this will dblcheck the smb.conf file does not have some obvious error
<wease|> mozilla at its best
<fredmv> Songbird is sweet.
<fredmv> it's a great example of Gecko/XUL
<fredmv> totally transparent
<wease|> fredmv: agreed!
<Tokayla> genii says the files okay
<bulazeem> i hope there is a day that all computer software will work on linux operating systems with little to no extra work :(
<genii> Tokayla: OK. 1 minute to think :)
<_Oz_> fredmv: can't help you with that one
<ng0n> uggg
<_Oz_> fredmv: keep asking...  someone who knows how to fix it will eventually help
<wease|> i even use songbird on my work box which is windows
<speeddemon8803> bulazeem, that will be the day..as 90% of companies love their proprietary crap :P
<Tokayla> genii it might be easyer to pm me .. its busy in here >_>
<fredmv> Will do, _oz_.  Thanks for checking it out regardless.
<ng0n> anyone want to help me for a sec ?
<PsynoKhi0> bulazeem: only gotta wiat till microsoft releases something even more bloated than vista
<m0u5e> PsynoKhi0: is that possible?
<_Oz_> fredmv: sorry I couldn't be of more help...  good luck
<genii> Tokayla: OK. If something more comes to mind I will
<fredmv> the weird thing is that it used to work before; meaning I evidently changed something to stop it from working.
<PsynoKhi0> m0u5e: don't underestimate them
<speeddemon8803> Grandpa!
<Nubbie> i'm going to wipe out my vista installation and install XP pro my mom heisted from her job lol.
<grandpa> hello :)
<PsynoKhi0> m0u5e: they apparently didn't learn from the ME attempt...
<speeddemon8803> heh, im sorry..i just love seeing that name pop up in here, get good memories :P
<m0u5e> PsynoKhi0: lol
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, be careful installing that.
<speeddemon8803> yikes, floodbot got activated :(
<wease|> nubbie, it has a creamy filling that causes most people to become comatose
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: why is that?
<soulburner> question, im trying to configure a server by an XML, you cnnect to a local address 127.0.0.1:7000, and it uses cybergate config, but firefox won't open it, what would i use to be able to do it?
<PsynoKhi0> m0u5e: not everything is bad with vista thoyugh... made me look into ubuntu, it's still something positive
<Kalamansi> jrib : okay done typing in terminal "gksudo nautilus" but i dont see my usb drive there in the "desktop" icon inside the gksudo nautilus...
<_Oz_> Help me understand something, gang.  Will ALL Debian-based distros successfully install/manage updates for applications written for debian-based distros like Ubuntu?  For example, does Firefox "automatically" work in Debian as well as PCLinuxOS and Ubuntu?
<fredmv> wease|:  you do any XUL dev?
<jrib> Kalamansi: it should be on the left or, if not, look in /media
<speeddemon8803> _oz_ for the most part yes
<_Oz_> For the most part?
<ng0n> oz.  .deb will install on debian base.
<fredmv> _oz_: I think they're all one and the same.    At least, any deb package I've used has worked fine on Ubuntu... so...
<_Oz_> How do you know, before you install, if it will work, speeddemon8803
<_Oz_> ?
<speeddemon8803> might have some package dependancy problems in different os's..but should work :)
<speeddemon8803> if its a deb based os and your installing a deb file, it should work in all debian based system.
<Oloughlin75> yay, only 10 hours left until my audio is converted!
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, it depends on the license for it, and I'm sure that if your mom's company finds out, it could get her fired.
<nickrud> _Oz_: no. Each distro is compiled as a piece, it's not generally a good idea to swap around. Not all os  package versions have the same dependencies
<_Oz_> Is there a goal for all the debian-based distros to eventually reach a point where they're all cross-compatible with each other application-wise?
<wease|> fredmv, nah. i would if i were a full time programmer
<nickrud> _Oz_: as an example
<ng0n> trying to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu is absurdly frustrating.
<hdevalence> Where are the GTK settings stored?
<nickrud> _Oz_: heh. No
<maxownz> ng0n: i gave up on vista this week and just installed ubuntu instead
<Kalamansi> jrib : i will paste it in var/cache/apt/archives right?
<_Oz_> ng0n: it's easier if you install Vista FIRST and then add Ubuntu.
<jrib> Kalamansi: yes
<maxownz> i thought maybe something was wrong with my hardware cuz my computer would just crash all the time
<_Oz_> M$ likes to completely ignore the possibility that the user might dare to run an alternate OS beside theirs.
<ng0n> oz.  i got Vista running.
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: it's okay, they gave her her own license for it. it's not a group license. also, they terminated her contract illegally, so they can suck my left nut.
<gyaresu> anyone had any experience with making livecd or liveusb with nvidia/ati drivers for running 3D accel games from (Tribes2 is what I'm wanting to run).
<nickrud> _Oz_: at least no active work towards that, I think many think it's a good idea but
<fredmv> wease|:  yeah, I've only done minimal stuff, but it's pretty easy.  what's cool about it is its minimal XML to get a GUI together, and then if you know JavaScript, you can make pretty robust, cross-platform apps.  Very overlooked stuff for many.
<ng0n> i just can't get back into Ubuntu  !$#!
<ng0n> what is the sytax to boot /dev/hda2/ from CD ?
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, all right then!  LoL  Nice snag on your part, in that case.
<PsynoKhi0> grub?
<Kalamansi> jrib : 240 debs total. is this fair enough? or i have to download all other "or" there is more updates that i want?
<_Oz_> nickrud: it's a bit confusing.  How do you know which applications work in which distro?
<maxownz> now that i have ubuntu installed the system has been up for almost 4 days with no problems
<jrib> Kalamansi: seems fine
<Kalamansi> jrib : thanks done copying.
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: mmhrmm. and she managed to heist adobe acrobat professional too lol.
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, the repos help
<phpusmo> How can I back up a partition to a cd?
<nickrud> _Oz_: ones that have been explicitly built for that distro. Also, nearly all interpreted languages (perl, etc) will swap around
<_Oz_> ng0n: did you install vista after ubuntu?
<_Oz_> Oloughlin75: how do they help?
<ng0n> oz.  yes
<icesword> anyone is going to work on my starting 63sector of my disk,seems it is not right?
<_Oz_> ng0n: that's the reason why.
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, everything in ubuntu's repos will work with ubuntu
<prince_jammys> !grub | ng0n
<ubotu> ng0n: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Oz_> ng0n: stand by, I'll give you a link to get GRUB back.
<Kalamansi> jrib : thank you =) how to download ahain all the updates of ubuntu 7.10 desktop mate? apt-get install updates+all is not working....
<phpusmo> Before installing Ubuntu I want to back up the ghost drive so if I ever need XP back I can just pop in the backed up dvd and restore.
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, assuming no dependancy problems
<icesword> anyone is going to work on my starting 63sector of my disk,seems it is not right?
<speeddemon8803> _oz_ no need now :P
<ng0n> T NX
<jrib> Kalamansi: apt-get upgrade   right?
<_Oz_> ng0n: http://apcmag.com/dualboot
<wease|> fredmv, right on. i really like how mozilla has worked it out with their projects
<grandpa> sweetsinse, where is the sources.list located?
<speeddemon8803> !sources | grandpa
<ubotu> grandpa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<icesword> anyone is going to work on my starting 63sector of my disk,seems it is not right?
<ng0n> if i could just boot Ubuntu on the hd i could run grub.
<_Oz_> Oloughlin75: what exactly do you mean by "dependency" problems? I vaguely understand.
<Oloughlin75> /etc/apt/sources.list i think grandpa
<PsynoKhi0> my USB hub works fine in puppy linux but not in xubuntu, any idea?
<sn00zer> i can't login via ssh to my computer, it says permission denied 3 times with the last saying (publickey,password), user is valid user on remote host, password is correct, accepted the rsa key what could be stopping it?
<speeddemon8803> check out the last part, i do believe thats what you want :)
<soulburner> question, im trying to configure a server by an XML, you cnnect to a local address 127.0.0.1:7000, and it uses cybergate config, but firefox won't open it, what would i use to be able to do it?
<_Oz_> ng0n: read the link I sent you
<nickrud> icesword: phrased like that, no one even understands what the problem is
<ng0n> can't i boot /dev/hda2 from CD ?
<ng0n> ok ok.
<_Oz_> ng0n: this is what normally happens when you install vista AFTER ubuntu
<phpusmo> Before installing Ubuntu I want to back up the ghost drive so if I ever need XP back I can just pop in the backed up dvd and restore.
<ng0n> i will  tnx very much.
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, you cant have some programs install with versions of other programs, or they clash/crash/wont work
<Tornadoman97> hello?
<_Oz_> M$ tramples your bootloader.  Ubuntu is still in there but you have to recover GRUB.
<Kalamansi> jrib : it says there done. but still 240 debs...
<prince_jammys> ng0n: no, you have to repair grub
<speeddemon8803> M$ is mean
<prince_jammys> !grub  | ng0n
<ubotu> ng0n: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Oloughlin75: like what?
<Kalamansi> jrib : apt-get install upgrades update is not working too
<_Oz_> prince_jammys: I've seen that link but I'd have to say the APCmag link is a better tutorial
<_Oz_> this one: http://apcmag.com/dualboot
<Nubbie> i usually fix grub using the ubuntu livecd.
<Oloughlin75> IndyGunFreak, i dont have a specific exampe :/
<speeddemon8803> im getting kubuntu for christmas..yay!
<blink148> HEY! somene - I've got three possible attacks and my firewall keeps closing
<wease|> sn00zer, got a firewall loaded?
<speeddemon8803> j/k..downloading it right now :)
<jrib> Kalamansi: but that's not what I said?
<IndyGunFreak> Oloughlin75: my guess si, there are VERY VERY few, and most users wouldn't run into them
<blink148> I used sudo so now it shows an error - can anyone help out?
<Oloughlin75> IndyGunFreak, I have :) i had like 5 updates that would break packages
<sn00zer> wease|, just default settings i believe
<blink148> MEMORY ERROR GSlice assertion failed sinfo ->nallocated > 0
<IndyGunFreak> thats an update issue..
<IndyGunFreak> not because you're using 2 programs
<sn00zer> wease|, it wouldn't have anything to do with connecting over wifi would it?
<blink148> whos who talking to
<blink148> :S
<wease|> sn00zer
<wease|> nah
<Kalamansi> jrib : apt-get upgrade "yah i did this but it does not download all" .. any other way? id like to download it all because i want skype work and yahoo messenger work...
<wease|> try doin su -l
<fallore> blink148: try to keep your questions to one long message, much easier to address
<edju> join #gentoo
<speeddemon8803> omg...my processor is HOT! :(
<Oloughlin75> IndyGunFreak, cant dependancies from 2 programs conflist with eachother?
<jrib> Kalamansi: what do you mean by "download all"
<Kalamansi> jrib : maybe i really need all the upgrades
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: cool it down
<phpusmo> Before installing Ubuntu I want to back up the ghost drive so if I ever need XP back I can just pop in the backed up dvd and restore.
<Oloughlin75> IndyGunFreak, like you cant install x program because itll beak another program?
<IndyGunFreak> Oloughlin75: sure they *could*, but its pretty unlikely.
<Kalamansi> jrib : i want to download all the updates...
<speeddemon8803> _oz_ my cooling pad is broken :(
<IndyGunFreak> Oloughlin75: olike i said, i think those instances are pretty few..
<Hewus> Anyone know how I can remove the giant lost+found folders on each of my partitions?
<Kalamansi> jrib : and im not sure if all updates is 240 files..
<phpusmo> does anyone know how?
<jrib> Kalamansi: apt-get upgrade  downloads and installs all of the available upgrades for your system
<grandpa> sweetsinse, could you help me set up a secure vnc server...without nomachien?
<IndyGunFreak> Oloughlin75: i will say, 2 full years of running ubuntu, and i've never had an issue like that
<speeddemon8803> i run a laptop with a belkin cooling pad....the fan seems to always junk on me :(
<nickrud> Oloughlin75: IndyGunFreak: there are some (off hand I don't remember any, but they are more common than you think)
<blink148> I think someone is purposedly overflowing my firewall - this possible?
<grandpa> sweetsinse, machine*
<_Oz_> blink148: pretty unlikely
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: amazed i've never ran into it.
<wease|> sn00zer, tried it?
<kaiden> if one wants to install the libc headers (while installing the nvidia drivers) does anyone know the package name that apt-get calls it?
<speeddemon8803> blink, unless your running ubuntu server, nobody can really touch your pc as all ports are closed by default in ubuntu desktop edition :)
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: FIX it!
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: mostly obscure stuff that servers use
<speeddemon8803> oz...i cant man...i tried :(
<jrib> !nvidia > kaiden (read the private message from ubotu)
<maxownz> are there command line tools for ripping dvds? i know i can burn a dvd via command line
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: SHUT IT DOWN!
<matthias> hi anyine have an bcm4328 zip file that is workimng
<wease|> _oz_, when all else fails...FSCK it!!
<_Oz_> wease|: heheheh
<speeddemon8803> oz, dun gotta scream at me :(
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: well, that explains why i've never had the issue, idon't mess w/ server
<speeddemon8803> i think im ok though
<PsynoKhi0> in xubuntu: hal-device-manager sees an USB key when I plug it in but I get no automount, if I mount manually, the USB disconnects after a few seconds trying to access the key's content
<nickrud> kaiden: build-essential  and  linux-headers-$(name -r)  <-- those are the kernel headers, you need those as well
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: just trying to convey a sense of urgency...  don't let that mother burn!
<blink148> Ports - 5165342082 471
<Kalamansi> jrib : yah apt-get upgrade.. done that. but i dont receive anything. it says reading dependency : done, building dependency : done, reading state : done
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: ok.  Phew
<tyler_d> I'm looking to find any files that contain "string" need to verify that as root if I run 'grep -r "string" /' this will produce that result?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: but i didn't say impossible, just unlikely
<speeddemon8803> computer hasnt given me errors so im sure im ok :)
<blink148> should be a space in there
<sweetsinse> grandpa like for session shawdowing, srry i ran to the store
<jrib> Kalamansi: then there is nothing left to upgrade
<Kalamansi> jrib : how to force ubuntu website so i could download all the packages/updates?
<wease|> that would take an act of congress
<sn00zer> wease|, firestarter is disabled
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i just want to be able to access the desktop elsewhere...simply...securely...
<TrustNoOne> can someone help me with a sound issue please? if anyone knows about sound issues
<IdleOne> Kalamansi if it is saying done then it is done. there are no other updates right nopw for your system
<prince_jammys> nickrud: missing a u (uname)
<grandpa> sweesinse, i'm running out of time...:)
<_Oz_> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wease|> sn00zer, did you try su -l ?
<speeddemon8803> !sound | TrustNoOne
<ubotu> TrustNoOne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> hide your wallets and peanuts! nalioth is here
<nickrud> prince_jammys: heh. kaiden a typo:  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<speeddemon8803> If that fails, let us know :)
<_Oz_> I love linux's built-in supremacy over virii
<phpusmo>  Before installing Ubuntu I want to back up the ghost drive so if I ever need XP back I can just pop in the backed up dvd and restore. How can I do this?
<Kalamansi> jrib : hehehe im experimenting. i want "friendsblasterpro" work in ubuntu. also dreamweavercs3,photoshopcs3,directory submitter...
<_Oz_> and attacks
<nickrud> prince_jammys: heh means thanks ;)
<Kalamansi> jrib : i cannot afford windows license
<speeddemon8803> _oz_: Me too! :)
<JoshuaRL> right on _oz_
<prince_jammys> nickrud: no prob too lazy to retype and didnt want to butt in
<prince_jammys> nickrud: :)
<nickrud> prince_jammys: I give you blanket permission to fix my screwups ;p
<phpusmo> no one here knows?
<wease|> _oz_, resiliency that the masses have no clue about
<matthias> hi anybody have an funcional bcm4328 v1 zip file that works ?
<grandpa> sweetsinse, is that possible with remote desktop? secure?
<grandpa> sweetsinse, i haven't been able to get vnc working lately
<grandpa> sweetsinse, actually.....at all
<sn00zer> wease|, su -l then ssh user@host?
<Kalamansi> anyone tried running "friendblasterpro,directory submitter"?
<prince_jammys> friendblaster, wow
<prince_jammys> what's that?
<Kalamansi> jrib : thanks for your help, i appreciate it. =)
<speeddemon8803> sounds like some form of windows virus :P
<_Oz_> wease|: yeah, I came to Ubuntu after a virus took down my XP box to the point I had to completely reinstall...  cost me three days of my life...  I already hated Vista so I knew I was either Linux or Mac-bound...  I installed Ubuntu and the rest was history.
<prince_jammys> great name
<Kalamansi> prince_jammys : its like collecting all friends in myspace
<_Oz_> They can't get me anymore!
<mikedep333> hey, I need a quick way to create an HTML photo gallery (on ubuntu 7.10)
<Kalamansi> speeddemon8803 hehehe
<ng0n> oz: thanks bro.  all fixed  (forgot the root (hd0,1) statement.. uggg
 * speeddemon8803 puts it on my windows partition to see if it trashes it ;)
<_Oz_> Linux is so superior...  just really wish the apps I need were all available in Ubuntu.
<speeddemon8803> if it does..yay.
<_Oz_> I'm able to do about 90% of what I need in Linux
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: ssh host -l user
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, what cant you do?
<_Oz_> But for that 10%, I have to keep rebooting into XP which is time-consuming and annoying.
<sdsheeks> _Oz_: as in?
<Kalamansi> and also how to work yahoo messenger in ubuntu 7.10 desktop with voice and cam? hehehehe do you think ubuntu can handle this?
<speeddemon8803> !virtualization > speeddemon8803
<_Oz_> Oloughlin75: photoshop, illustrator primarily.  Also AutoCAD.
<sweetsinse> _Oz_ yeah as in i was going to say 2 haha
<grandpa> speeddemon8803, could you help me set up vnc....maybe w/ a little security :)?
<tyler_d> _Oz_: try qemu if you have enough horsepower
<ng0n> yes.. i have WIN aps I have to run.  wish i didn't.  not many...
<sdsheeks> _Oz_: ah..did you see google is sponsoring something with phoshop for linux?
<sweetsinse> what is so superior about photoshop
<tyler_d> _Oz_: or you could try an alternative.. ie. gimpshop
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, blender is supposed to be a good cad replacment, and we already had the gimp discussion (no experience here with blender, but autcad is awesome)
<tyler_d> _Oz_: or if you do some hunting I believe there is a guy that got it all working with wine
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, wease| still denying me
<_Oz_> tyler_d: nonw of the emulators really do what must be doen to make these apps useful in ubuntu.  it's just not happening.
<ng0n> oz. tnx agn.  bye
<nickrud> gimpshop is based on an old gimp, gimp people say it doesn't have some serious bug fixes
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: what is the exact error msg?
<_Oz_> sdsheeks: I did see that!  Awesome.
<wease|> sn00zer, you need to go with single user mode....otherwise you wont get root access
<_Oz_> ng0n: you bet.
<sdsheeks> _Oz_: yup hopefully the get something rolling.
<Z_o-s-o> woo 3days 18 hrs of uptime
<grandpa> sweetsinse, how can i quickly and securely set up vnc?
<sweetsinse> grandpa im not sure, i know vnc is used to tunnel thru freenx, and thus 256 bit ssh, but i dont know if you will still be exposed
<_Oz_> tyler_d: I can't go to any alternate.  It has to be photoshop and illustrator.  "There can be no substitute"
<matthias> hey everybody where can i funcional bcm43xxx zip file for 7.10 ?
<sn00zer> wease|, i don't need root access, i'm trying to connect to a regular user
<_Oz_> Now for M$ Office, I happily substitute it with OpenOffice
<Oloughlin75> matthias, youll probably need to use ndiswrapper!
<tyler_d> _Oz_: then search through the wine documentation and start tweeking
<nickrud> Z_o-s-o: 8 days, 4:16 and that's pitiful ;)
<wease|> sn00zer, FWIK ssh requires root
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, permission denied, like a wrong password but i know its correct
<sweetsinse> grandpa i think you would still be visible to regular vnc clients on the stndard port
<_Oz_> But if you're a web/graphics professional you absolutely must have Photoshop and Illustrator.
<_Oz_> :*
<_Oz_> :(
<JoshuaRL> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RedHeron> ^5 _Oz_
<RedHeron> GIMP
<bullgard4> Why embraces http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/reference.en.txt many expressions with a character` at the beginning and a chaacter ' at the end instead of using two like characters, for example " or ' or `?
<matthias> yes but i have that one ...oloughlin ...
<Oloughlin75> _Oz_, Office is actually pretty good
<RedHeron> GIMPshop FTW
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: if yo uare getting permission denied it is not even leeting you run ssh
<tyler_d> _Oz_: no its not a must.....
<Rael> can someone please give me a hand reinstalling grub. I followed the intructions on the ubuntu website but nothing is working. (this happend after reinstalling windows)
<grandpa> sweetsinse, here is what i did...i went to pref-->remote desktop..checked all the boxes...went to firewall and opened ports only for my other ip addres...and still cannot access it :(
<RedHeron> _Oz_: GIMPshop FTW
<speeddemon8803> someone say my name?
<sweetsinse> i think ppl ust learned on photoshop an have a harder time going to go
<sweetsinse> gimp
<_Oz_> tyler_d: it IS a must, unfortunately.  No two ways about it. :(
<tyler_d> speeddemon8803
<RedHeron> speeddemon8803: Not that I'm aware of... I could be wrong.
<Scunizi> _Oz_, have you tried gimp with the mods.. gimpshop.. it rearranges the menu structure to mirror photoshop
<speeddemon8803> hmmm
<speeddemon8803> my notification went nuts
<wease|> thank you captain obvious!
<JoshuaRL> Rael, try supergrub itll install grub for you.  great live cd
 * speeddemon8803 shrugs..oh well :)
<sweetsinse> i have used photoshop once or twice, but have made a number of cool things with gimp
<ropiee> hello
<RedHeron> sweetsinse: I learned on Photoshop, I now use GIMPshop
<_Oz_> If I was just playing around and not doing this for a living, gimp would probably be fine.
<matthias> i am following and i strucions in the ubunto formuns where telling me to download an bcm43xx zip file but at the point of extraction it tell me  the zip file might not be an zip file ...
<sn00zer> wease|, i can ssh from the laptop back to the desktop without root involved on either machine
<ropiee> i need to help plss
<RedHeron> _Oz_: I'm a GD.
<tyler_d>  _Oz_: for you its a must... I have 3 floors of web/graphics developers and only 1/2 of them use mainstream
<_Oz_> I have not heard of gimpshop, though.  I'm listening.  Tell me more...
<Z_o-s-o> nickrud yeah this is my laptop
<speeddemon8803> !ask | ropiee
<ubotu> ropiee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RedHeron> _Oz_: GIMP w/ Photoshop layout
<Scunizi> Rael, check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<wease|> sn00zer one must be setup as single user mode and the other not
<ropiee> how to full screen remote desktop
<sdsheeks> While i'm here does anyone know of a gui for clamav?
<_Oz_> tyler_d: (shrug) we don't really need to argue over it. For what I do and the people I interact with, there is no choice but to use photoshop.
<wease|> my only guess
<wease|> im off to bed
<ropiee> rdesktop 192.168.12.106
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Filters are where you expect them, etc.
<wease|> night folks
<_Oz_> redheron: tell me more.
<nickrud> Z_o-s-o: likewise :p (I do like suspend/hibernate)
<JoshuaRL> peace weasel
<matthias> oloughlin could my 7.10 be failingh me
<zelrikriando> I rarely use openoffice
<ropiee> i want remote my other computer
<RedHeron> _Oz_: That's a "try it and see".
<ropiee> use windows 2003
<speeddemon8803> rdesktop 192.168.12.106:0 -fullscreen
<_Oz_> Also, tyler_d, what do you propose be done to substitute for illustrator?
<nickrud> Z_o-s-o: actually I was suprised it was that high
<zelrikriando> I have got better tools
<tyler_d>  _Oz_: right... I would suggest you at least give gimpshop a try.... I have it on my tablet and its beautiful
<sweetsinse> grandpa did ya get freenx installed
<sdsheeks> zelrikriando: i have to admit I installed crossover for MS office due to work requirements.
<ropiee> ok
<Scunizi> ropiee, terminal server client  applications/internet
<ropiee> thx speed
<_Oz_> I will check gimpshop out!
<speeddemon8803> welcome
<_Oz_> Can you save .PSDs with it?
<Z_o-s-o> nickrud suspend / hibernate keeps the uptime frozen right instead of setting it to 0 again?
<grandpa> sweetsinse, yes, but vnc is easier...and i certainly want to try it...but, out of time :(
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Yes.
<tyler_d>  _Oz_: yes
<speeddemon8803> if that doesnt work ropiee, come back and we can try another route :)
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, i'm pretty sure its running, it prompts for a password to connect to remote host, then rejects the password
<ropiee> ok
<nickrud> Z_o-s-o: I'm not sure, I think it keeps ticking
<grandpa> sweetsinse, have to catch at least a few ZZZ's before the sun comes up :)
<ropiee> i will try now
<_Oz_> Will fonts come across exactly the same way in the real PS?
<ropiee> wait
<sweetsinse> haha ok
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: then you get permission denied?
<_Oz_> kerning, etc?
<johndbritton> i accidentally deleted the mysql root user, is there any way to restore the user?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, yes
<tyler_d>  _Oz_: illistrator.. hrmmmm.... thats one you will have to hit someone else up on man
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: could be that no shell is set for that user?
<RedHeron> _Oz_: I've had to set up kerning tables, but yes.
<nickrud> Z_o-s-o: when I suspend tonight, I'll check. Interesting question
<sweetsinse> grandpa the speed of freenx is phenomenal
<_Oz_> kerning tables? that sounds scary
<sweetsinse> so worth the time
<grandpa> sweetsinse, that is what i've heard.
<iTF|Prometheus> Hi - just wondering if anyone is familiar with ffmpeg. My -s option for size does not seem to work output streams are always 640x480
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Not half as scare as CS3.
<matthias> i went to this page but can not extract this file menion ed in step 2d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-9192b3c227e128044894727c4b85a57abee8a0c9
<sweetsinse> near local responsveness
<speeddemon8803> oh, by the way everyone, virtualbox ROCKS!
<Scunizi> _Oz_, illistrator maybe inkscape or scribus
<nickrud> johndbritton: you should ask on #mysql
<Z_o-s-o> nickrud i tend to leave by comps running 24/7
<tyler_d> now back to my initial question: I want to search all files for "string".... is it 'grep -r "string" /' ??
<RedHeron> s/scare/scary
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803: what about virtualbox rocks? I haven't tried it yet.
<matthias> can you ?
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: okay it might also be with the key
<grandpa> sweetsinse, what is vnc port number?
<Rael> I tried supergrub but it did not work when I got the the part to reinstall it just locks up
<ahorriblemess> hey everyone, I was wondering if someone can help me connect (wifi network) to my XP computer... I've read through forums, I have samba, and I can ping the XP box... but I can't seem to figure out how to access the shared files from the Ubuntu machine to the XP machine.I want to download files from XP
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: change to your user home dir and then to .ssh
<speeddemon8803> _oz_:everything
<Scunizi> grandpa, 5200
<RedHeron> _Oz_: You can run Windows in a window on Virtualbox.
<matthias> my ubunto 7.10 tells me the zip file is not an zip file ...
<_Oz_> Scunizi: I could probably stand to switch from Illustrator since I don't use it as much, but I do need the ability to save .AIs and open them
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, ok i'm in .ssh
<_Oz_> RedHeron: yeah, I knew that...  I was just wondering how well it worked
<Scunizi> _Oz_, you can run windows in a window on gnome, kde, xfce.. sorry .ai's are tough.. nothing doing here for that.
<Z_o-s-o> did i mention that K3B is the best linux program ever?
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Illustrator is the only one I still switch machines at work to use.
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: do an ls and let me know if you see any rsa files in there
<JoshuaRL> rael, boot into the recovery console in the windows install disk and type "fixmbr" and "fixboot"
<prohna> hi all
<_Oz_> redheron: if I have to switch for one I might as well switch for both. :(
<Scunizi> _Oz_, could you export .ai's as postscript or something and import them?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, only see known_hosts
<JoshuaRL> rael, then use supergrub to reinstall grub
<grandpa> sweetsinse, for now is it okay to have vnc running and telling firestarter to only open the ports for my other ip?
<grandpa> sweetsinse, secure enough?
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: who is the owner?
<prohna> is there a way to wipe my install to a fresh ubuntu without reinstalling the OS?
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Virtualbox FTW.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, for now? :)
<ropiee> rdesktop 192.168.12.106:0 -fullscreen <---cant work speed
<_Oz_> Scunizi: maybe...  but from a practical perspective, probably not.  People expect to exchange those files freely with me.
<zelrikriando> sdsheeks: what formats are you using?
<prohna> as in basically undo every mistake ive done in the past few days?
<sdsheeks> zelrikriando: for what? office?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, i am the owner
<zelrikriando> yeah
<speeddemon8803> prohna, not that im aware of
<sean_> For gedit's external tools, how do I save the open file as a part of the command?
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: try moving it to an old file and try to ssh again.
<zelrikriando> I mean what part of office you use
<sweetsinse> grandpa i would put oit on a nonstandard port
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: mv known_hosts known_hosts.old
<_Oz_> redheron: I'll try it...
<ropiee> hello speeddeaemon
<prohna> dang
<sdsheeks> zelrikriando: project 2007
<ropiee> can u help me pls
<_Oz_> redheron: how would illustrator run in virtualbox?
<Scunizi> prohna, if you have a seperate /home just reinstall and don't format /home when doing it.. all your stuff will still be there.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, how would i change that?
<prohna> i messed my install up its gonna suck to reinstall
<_Oz_> speeddemon8803, that Q goes for you as well...
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Install Windows in the virtualbox
<sweetsinse> grandpa i set some ppl up before i had freenx ready so i could remote help them, and they started getting random requests
<prohna> Scunizi: i dont care about my stuff
<sweetsinse> um dont know of hand
<prohna> Scunizi: i just want an "undo" button
<ropiee> how to full screen remote desktop
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Then install AI on Windows in Virtualbox
<_Oz_> redheron: heh, would vista install in virtualbox? (not that I'd install that monstrosity, but... would that work?)
<sweetsinse> ropiee are you using vnc
<Rael> how do I get into the recovery console? I did not see that option
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, still does it, do i need to do this on the remote host as well?
<RedHeron> _Oz_: It does.
<speeddemon8803> ropiee, i did tell you how to do that, did you take notes?
<_Oz_> I like the idea of containing Vista's evils into a little box
<ropiee> to remote windows 2003 from my unbuntu
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: you can try
<sweetsinse> ahh
<zelrikriando> sdsheeks: ok that looks quite specific
<sweetsinse> nvr mind i know nothing about windoze
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: this is what i was looking at - http://help.unc.edu/?id=6220
<RedHeron> _Oz_: It's not recommended practice (using Vista), but it does work.
<matthias> hello are you there ?
<Scunizi> prohna, depends on what you've messed up .. but most things are "un-doable" without a reinstall.
<ropiee> i`m type : rdesktop 192.168.12.106:0 -fullscreen
<JoshuaRL> its one of the F-keys i believe rael.  been a while though.  just try to get into whatever options you can.
<Scunizi> prohna, sometimes it's just quicker to reinstall.. 40 minutes tops.
<vrkhans> to run terminal what is the command we use
<nickrud> matthias: nope
<iTF|Prometheus> Hi - just wondering if anyone is familiar with ffmpeg. My -s option for size does not seem to work output streams are always 640x480. i'm trying to convert some flv files to use on my psp
<sdsheeks> zelrikriando: if there is an alt os program that i can use I would be all for it.
<sweetsinse> --fullscreen perhaps?
<matthias> too bad
<vrkhans> i am creating a luancher
<speeddemon8803> it might be --fullscreen, i might have missed a -
<sdsheeks> zelrikriando: the other pieces word, excel etc..i can use Oo for
<vrkhans> for the Terminal
<speeddemon8803> but im sure its that flag
<grandpa> sweetsinse, how do i change the vnc port though?
<nickrud> matthias: you're not the first to tell me that
<_Oz_> darn, I was hoping to find a screenshot of what gimpshop looks like.
<_Oz_> Can anyone supply one?
<matthias> so you are another lost ppl nickrud
<anderswc> what flag do I use to start emacs in terminal mode rather than graphical mode?
<nickrud> matthias: :)
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Looks like GIMP except the menus are actually in place.
<sdsheeks> _Oz_: http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=gimpshop+screenshot&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<_Oz_> redheron: realistically I'd just install XP in virtualvox
<Scunizi> vrkhans, Applications/Accessories/terminal  it's already there.
<matthias> nickrud :) all on the ice ...
<matthias> ubuntu ice at least ...
<RedHeron> _Oz_: That's all you'd need anyway... Vista would be bloat.
<sweetsinse> grandpa im looking i dont know off hand
<_Oz_> oh...  that screenshot doesn't look all too much like photoshop.
<grandpa> sweetsinse, k thx..
<_Oz_> I have all the hotkeys down pat in photoshop...  etc...  switching to gimp just seems impossible.
<RedHeron> _Oz_: As I said... GIMP with sensible menus.
<Scunizi> _Oz_, take a look at krita
<JoshuaRL> matthais do you have kzip?
<_Oz_> RedHeron: re: bloat, agree.
<ropiee> how use vnc???
<speeddemon8803> !vnc | ropiee
<ubotu> ropiee: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<prohna> _Oz_: i heard theres a plugin for gimp that makes it like photoshop
<_Oz_> prohna: yes, it's called "gimpshop"
<RedHeron> _Oz_: I use GIMPshop, and the keys aren't all *that* different, they just take a *little* getting used to.
<matthias> let me see i do not know..., thank you ..
<vrkhans> Scunizi , i know i am creating a launcher on the panel , and it ask for the command to run
<Rael> how do I get into the recovery console? i did not see that option
<JoshuaRL> idk about looks prohna but it moves the menus to much more like photoshop
<_Oz_> redheron: your gimp-generated PSDs open perfectly in photoshop?
<ropiee> ok thx
<nano__> Anybody know of any good gnome-system stats programs that monitor cpu,memory and stuff like that.
<speeddemon8803> Ropiee, can I ask what is your native language?
<sweetsinse> grandpa did ya catch that !
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Yes, without so much as 1/100pt deviation.
<_Oz_> nano__: try screenlets / sensors plugin
<matthias> joshua the basic 7.10 does not seems to come with kzip ...
<Aggort> Is there an IRC I can go to for PC building tips
<grandpa> sweetsinse, uhuh!
<RedHeron> _Oz_: All the basics are there, and writing new macros isn't hard to achieve new effects.
<_Oz_> redheron: really? OK...  I will try it.  But as I said earlier, if I have boot outta Ubuntu for Illustrator anyway, there's not much point in bothering.  In the spirit of OSS, however, I'll try.
<nano__> _Oz_: yeah, but screenlets are only bits and pieces of what i want...i want a comprehensive monitor program
<RedHeron> _Oz_: That's why you should get Virtualbox
<Scunizi> vrkhans, just right mouse click the menu item and tell it "add to panel".. from there you can look at the properties and see what the command is.
<iTF|Prometheus> Rael, if you dont have Recon installed - boot from your XP Disc, untouched disc, so no service pack 2 and select recovery console.. If you have it installed - press F8 at boot and choose recovery console (If not in boot.ini)
<_Oz_> redheron: it just seems like it'd be way too slow.
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: work?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, not yet
<matthias> Joshua will kzip  help me out with unzipping zip files
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Virtualbox lets you run BOTH Windows and Ubuntu at the same time, and it's slower than normal, but not that bad, really.
<speeddemon8803> Aggort, i think that would be an off-topic discussion, not sure...you can try asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Scunizi> vrkhans, just looked myself.. gnome-terminal
<_Oz_> Redheron: yes, I understand what virtualbox is/does.
<RedHeron> _Oz_: It's about like running AI and Photoshop at the same time, honestly.
<JoshuaRL> mattias, it should
<icesword> anyone is going to work on my starting 63sector of my disk,seems it is not right?
<_Oz_> maybe this is a good excuse to upgrade my mobo/cpu...
<RedHeron> _Oz_: I did, for less than $300
<grandpa> sweetsinse, thx...g2g
<_Oz_> icesword: my 84 byte partition is right, on my disk you work on?
<_Oz_> redheron: you upgraded mobo/cpu for less than $300g?
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Yes.
<RedHeron> _Oz_: And RAM, too... Mushkin.
<matthias> okey let me search the cd and see, the 7.10 is an pain so far ...
<_Oz_> Here's a Q: I have an AGP nvidia card, a 7600...  I don't want to replace it right now ($$ reasons).  Is there a FAST, well-supported mobo/CPU I can get with AGP slots these days?
<RedHeron> _Oz_: No.
<sweetsinse> np peace grandpa
<RedHeron> _Oz_: Everything's going EIDE
<celi0us> _Oz_ : AGP is dead.
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, i found it, it has a line "strictmodes" under authentication, on the one that works i have allowUsers with usernames
<sdsheeks> sweetsinse: he left in a hurry
<Scunizi> _Oz_, check out www.tigerdirect.com I saw some today.
<sweetsinse> haha ok
<genii> _Oz_: ASRock still makes some
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: good job
 * RedHeron shudders@tigerdirect
<_Oz_> see, that's my prob
<JoshuaRL> aw, i hope not matthias.  it just works differently than windows.  if only broadcom were cool with open source you'd be set.
<genii> _Oz_: I have one with pcie and agp on it
<matthias> Joshua tar, unzip and zip only in this distro 7.10 whatare you running ?
<_Oz_> I think, if I'm going to upgrade my mobo, I will have to upgrade the vid card.  If I do all that, I might as well get a whole new machine.
<RedHeron> _Oz_: My on-board video is nVidia 8400
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me fix my display drivers for an nvida 7600 on gutsy
<RedHeron> Er... 6400
<sweetsinse> if you upgrade the mobo you will obbsolete your processor likey
 * RedHeron gives up.
<JoshuaRL> yeah 7.10 matthias.  i thought you wanted to unzip a zip.
<_Oz_> tdawgedogg: that's my setup.  Did you use the restricted driver manager yet?
<_Oz_> RedHeron: heheheh
<matthias> joshua yes ..
<_Oz_> RedHeron: thanks for the advice
<RedHeron> _Oz_: np, glad I could help.
<tdawgedogg> _OZ_: yes I did...nvidia drivers are in use
<RedHeron> _Oz_: PM you?
<_Oz_> sure
<matthias> joshua but the unzip complains that the zip file is not an zip file ...?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, its still not working... i restarted the sshd server too
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: and it gives you an permission denied eh? what user are you trying to connect as?
<sn00zer> a user on the remote host
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: not root?
<JoshuaRL> okay matthias, try 7zip
<slack_baphomet> what do i install to get sshd working
<matthias> Joshua : i do not get it , zip file from the ubuntu forum named .zip and not an zip file ...?????
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, no, i have no reason to connect as root, if i connect as normal user i can sudo after connected
<TheFool> I have a rather odd problem and was wondering if someone can look into it.
<TheFool> For some reason I can connect to my server fine from inside the network, but from outside when I try to connect to port 80 I connect to port 81...I know this would normally be in the router somewhere. But I assure you I have port forwarding set up correctly and have not changed it in over a year...I just renewed my domain but I am not sure how that would affect anything. But it is the only thing that has changed recently
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: is this user one you recently created? can you login to the other machine as that user?
<TheFool> It seems this is true of other ports as well, for instance I can ssh via port 21
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: from the actual machine i mean
<JoshuaRL> not sure matthias, maybe a KDE problem.  kzip is for that.  Try 7zip
<matthias> not on the cd :(
<blink148> can I not run 2 firewalls at once?
<ph0rensic> whassup
<matthias> sorry ...
<blink148> the GUI for guarddog wont load
<Scunizi> TheFool, port 80 is usually blocked by your isp..
 * sdsheeks is a big 7z fan
<sweetsinse> is gimpshop in the repos
<Scunizi> no
<JoshuaRL> no worries matthias
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, my setup: desktop with username1 and laptop with username2, i had sshd running on desktop for awhile now and am able to connect to desktop from laptop as username on desktop
<matthias> joshua i am looked to unzip, zip, uninstall 7.10 ???
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: but not from desktop to laptop?
<blink148> eh, can I run bulldog and firestarter at the same time?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, now i want to be able to connect to laptop from desktop but its giving me permission denied errors
<matthias> joshua i am thinking downgrading to 6.06 instead ...
<PriceChild> blink148, neither of those are firewalls
<PriceChild> blink148, all they do are edit the rules of the real firewall, "iptables"
<biouser> Gutsy is great imo
<matthias> joshua and hope for the best ...
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: okay understand.  My question was (trying to debug here) can you login to the laptop as the user you are trying to ssh as? IE from the laptop itself?
<JoshuaRL> matthias i guess i don't understand what the issue is with 7zip
<blink148> oh
<blink148> well
<JoshuaRL> and don't reinstall just yet matthias.  what exact type of modem do you have?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, yes
<blink148> i think he keeps overflowing firestarter so how can I get bulldog to start up?
<blink148> as it keeps crashing
<sweetsinse> matthias you are trying to extraxt a .7z?
<matthias> joshua the 7zip does not exists in 7.10 nor kzip ...
<blink148> tried gksu gnome-bulldog also
<matthias> i have an broadcom wirless intergated card in my dell e1705 thast the system will not detect but it is there in lspci
<JoshuaRL> okay matthias, go to Add/Remove and type in "zip".  7zip should be the first one on the list.
<matthias> joshua: bcm4328 version v1
<kaiden> Is there any way to easily get the latest nvidia drivers via apt-get (without using the outdated one's that are in 7.10)
<kaiden> apt-get uses 100.04 which we are up to 169.09
<tdawgedogg> yeah im having problem with nivida drivers also
<sweetsinse> yeah restricted driver manager should handle that
<sweetsinse> the bcm43xx
<matthias> Joshua, i did but 7zip is not on the list of programs to install under synaptic package menager ....
<tdawgedogg> im using redstricted driver manager and im stuck in 800 x 600 res low graphics mode
<kaiden> sweetsinse, restricted driver manager only has the 100.xx drivers, not the 169.09 drivers
<JoshuaRL> okay matthias, give me a minute to look it up for you.
<sweetsinse> ah is that where we are at
<sweetsinse> kk
<JoshuaRL> okay matthias i think i have a partial fix for you.
<matthias> ok
<tdawgedogg> i will try the same thing you do matthias
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: on the laptop run this /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd
<matthias>  jushua okey ...
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: look for any errors
<JoshuaRL> matthias: go to System->Administration->Software Sources.  make sure you have everything enabled except for the source code and the CD.
<sdsheeks> root :)
<matthias> okey hold on ...
<iTF|Prometheus> lol
<soulburner> how would i go ab out running a ./start script as a daemon?
<anniku989> can someone help walk me through upgrading grub to 2.2?
<matthias> joshua okey done ...
<anniku989> meh
<anniku989> I mean Gnome
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, could not load host key rsa_key and dsa_key, setgroups() failed, bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed permission denied
<JoshuaRL> matthias: then go to System->Administration->Update Manager and install everything.
<Skullmonkey> does anyone know if you can install photoshop cs3?
<matthias> unchecked my cd and the other thing
<matthias> hold on ...
<JoshuaRL> matthias: there should be a ton of updates.
<anniku989> can someone tell me how to upgrade gnome to 2.2?
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: okay please hold
<root_____> wow, has anyone tried andlinux?
<tdawgedogg> JoshuaRL: I have everything up to date but I still cant get out of low graphics mode in gutsy
<Z_o-s-o_> anniku989 what version of ubuntu are you using
<anderswc> is there a file you can edit to add programs to run when the computer turns on? and if so, what's it called? I'm talking about when the computer starts by the way, not when someone logs in.
<anniku989> I'm not sure
<Z_o-s-o_> so to system - about gnome
<JoshuaRL> tdawgedogg: what graphics card do you have?
<matthias> joshua funny to say but says that my system is up to date in  the update manager ...
<MethodOne> anniku989: gnome 2.2 is a really old version.  You might actually mean 2.20
<anniku989> yes
<anniku989> sorry about that
<Z_o-s-o_> go to system - about gnome and itll tell you what version you have now
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: run this on the laptop ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -f /usr/local/etc/ssh_host_key -N ""
<anniku989> hmm, I have 2.20.1....
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: hold up don't run that wrong directlry for ubuntu
<Z_o-s-o_> I thought you would...are you having an issue
<sweetsinse> tdawgedogg what does it say when you type:   xrandr   : in terminal?
<matthias> joshua  i have something called p7zip and other things ...
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: run this on the laptop ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key -N ""
<JoshuaRL> matthias: did you make sure that you checkmarked EVERYTHING?  That includes the ones in third party and updates
<sweetsinse> tdawgedogg does it say something at least
<matthias> let me check again ...
<tdawgedogg> sweetsinse: hang on
<Z_o-s-o_> anniku989 : Were you having problems?
<anniku989> How do I get just one pannel thing, with "applications, places, system, etc" on the same one as the bottom?
<tdawgedogg> JoshuaRL: I have a 7600 GT
<bobbob1016> I've been looking around on the forums, and they are saying it is more or less worth it to install 64bit on my new Intel Quad-Core, I just thought I'd ask here, are there any really big issues with 64bit over 32bit?  Is flash still a pain?  Are video codecs?  Are apps hard to install, if they aren't compatible?  Does wine run fine?
<sdsheeks> bobbob1016: only thing i have seen so far is flash
<Z_o-s-o_> anniku989: right click the panel and click ass
<Z_o-s-o_> oops
<Z_o-s-o_> add
<sdsheeks> bobbob1016: everything else "I" need to run works just fine
<redshadowhero> could someone tell me if there are any good video editing packs on ubuntu?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, ok ran command, restarted sshd, and trying to connect
<Skullmonkey> does anyone know if you can install photoshop cs3?
<reya276> does anyone know if there is a channel for hardy alpha, having some issues with my resolution and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.conf does not work
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: okay
<Z_o-s-o_> and then choose main menu
<roberttheiii> #chat
<anniku989> oh
<JoshuaRL> okay tdawgedogg.  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<anniku989> Thanks
<Z_o-s-o_> yep
<sweetsinse> reya276 join ubuntu+1
<anniku989> props 4 you!
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: might want to move known_hosts to an old file on your desktop first
<jaramillo> how can I see what's the actual VertRefresh and HorizSync being used? i.e: the default res is 1024x768 but i changed it in gnome. However gdm still is at 1024. I want to change it in the xorg.conf but I dont know the exact values.
<anniku989> lol
<matthias> joshua, the update manager does not give me the option to check the settigns where was it again ..
<reya276> sweetsinse: thanks
<sweetsinse> but
<sweetsinse> i can tell you dpkg is not suppose to w3rk anymore
<JoshuaRL> tdawgedogg: thats envy and it will install and configure xserver for your card.
 * TurtleOfDoom wonders how many people looking to install CS3 on ubuntu own a legit copy
<tkooda> can anyone tell me how I can safely ("casper"? "persistant"?) run gutsy server on a flash disk (actual flash disk, not usb thumb drive)?
<sweetsinse> on xorgserver, its part of the bluprint
<bobbob1016> sdsheeks, Codecs and things?  Is the 64bit kernel that different that apps would have a difficulty running?  I took a class where they went over processors, and they said the difference is the amount of registers that can be used in 64 and 32, but that shouldn't mess with apps, since they can just run with less registers, right?
<Z_o-s-o_> matthias : system-administration - software sources
<s_unix> jaramillo: can see /var/local/X.
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, still denied
<matthias> joshua thanks ...
<tdawgedogg> sweetsinse: Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<tdawgedogg> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<tdawgedogg>    800x600        61.0*
<tdawgedogg>    640x480        60.0
<s_unix> jaramillo: can see /var/log/x's log
<JoshuaRL> matthias: thats only after you're sure you enabled all the repositories in Software Sources
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: very odd and it is a permission denied error right?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, yes
<sdsheeks> bobbob1016: yea no issues other than flash...dvds fine etc..
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: alright let me do some more  googling
<soulburner> how would i go ab out running a ./start script without having to keep the terminal open?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, ok
<jaramillo> Ok, thx.
<goblin> hello people how to rename the NAME of my USERNAME "goblin" i wants to rename it to "worker" how to do that?
<tdawgedogg> JoshuaRL: I have envy installed and I'm pretty sure I clicked the update video card or whatever
<tkooda> soulburner: `./start &`
<matthias> joshua, thanks a lot, yes now a lots of updates ...
<matthias> joshua i will do this and than try tomorrow ...
<JoshuaRL> okay matthias
<goblin> hello people I'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 how to rename the NAME of my USERNAME "goblin" i wants to rename it to "worker" how to do that?
<bobbob1016> sdsheeks, Flash doesn't work well when running the 32bit firefox, isn't that what is suggested?
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: on the laptop run tail -f /var/log/auth.log and then try to connect see if anything pops up there
<JoshuaRL> tdawgedogg: you'll need to install the nvidia driver, and let it overwrite your xorg.conf
<tdawgedogg> joshuaRL: I clicked install nvidia driver again I'll let you know what happens
<matthias> joshua, thanks 100000000000000000 times
<JoshuaRL> no prob matthias
<tdawgedogg> Its down
<sdsheeks> bobbob1016: the issue I have is there is no 64 bit version of the flash plugin
<JoshuaRL> and welcome to ubuntu
<Z_o-s-o_> goblin go to system -administration-users and groups
<sdsheeks> bobbob1016: on a 32 bit install with firefox it runs just fine
<JoshuaRL> whats down tdawgedogg
<tdawgedogg> JoshuaRL: do i want xorg.conf to be auto configged?
<Z_o-s-o_> goblin : right click on the user u want changed and choose properties
<matthias> joshua no problems ?????, i believe that you are a good resource, i am looking forward to help you when ever you have problem if i can ...
<tdawgedogg> JoshuaRL: typo sorry
<soulburner> tkooda, , thanks worked great
<soulburner> :)
<JoshuaRL> yes you do tdawgedogg.  that is the config file that "runs" xserver.
<bobbob1016> sdsheeks, Have you tried 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu?  I read that worked, not sure how well though.
<JoshuaRL> matthias: we all start somewhere.  Once you get used to it linux is actually easier.  much less security issues anyway.
<sdsheeks> bobbob1016: no i have not
<tdawgedogg> JoshuaRL....Thanks its telling me to restart my computer now
<tdawgedogg> thanks
<JoshuaRL> sweet tdawgedogg
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, error bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed address already in use
<TrustNoOne> I fixed my sound issue :)
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: okay
<matthias> joshua hope to see you another day, 100000000000000000000000000000 thanbks and bye ...
<JoshuaRL> peace matthias
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: run on the laptop sudo killall sshd a few times
<Z_o-s-o_> goblin : did you get it?
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: then sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: then sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Sparqzooorz> Hello
<MDKSIGN> Hi
<sdsheeks> Hello
<Kalamansi> hello
<JoshuaRL> hello sparqzooorx
<sdsheeks> ^^
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, hmmm /etc/init.d/sshd start command not found
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: typo on my part
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, oh ok
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: it is sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<sweetsinse> !hello hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello hehe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sparqzooorz> Ok so I have this problem. My WM is messed up cause I tryed uninstalling compiz/xgl and now I cant move my windows or nothing anymore is there any way to reinstall the default WM???
<Sparqzooorz> WM=windows manager btw
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, ok server started
<MajorP> hello
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: any errors when it restarted?
<sweetsinse> Sparqzooorz can you Alt+f2
<blink148> how do you get the /list in xchat
<Sparqzooorz> yes
<Sparqzooorz> wait
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: i noticed sshd will start as a non root but won't load the key files
<Sparqzooorz> idk one sec
<sweetsinse> run metacity --replace from there
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: i'm hoping that was the problem with you issue...we'll see
<MajorP> ive a question, why should i use ubuntu server insteed of debian? is there any security significate special fetures?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, i don't think i had any errors
<JoshuaRL> snoozer: try going into the recovery mode and trying "startx"  are they any errors?
<MajorP> i only know sudo and that is not the best solution, i think so
<Sparqzooorz> metacity --replace fixes the problem
<anniku989> why won't gtk2.x themes install but gtk1.x themes will? Gnome is version 2.20.1 btw
<Sparqzooorz> but only temporary
<Sparqzooorz> its not permanat
<Kalamansi> hello after copy&paste the debs in var/cache/apt/archives and reboot the box, when i go to synaptic to install the package skype i dont see it there in the var/cache/apt/archives ...
<fuffalo> what's the hotkey in gnome to move to the left or right desktop (but not taking the current aplication with you like ctrl/shift/alt arrow does)
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, still denied
<sweetsinse> Sparqzooorz so when you reboot you have no borders
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: wow
<Sparqzooorz> Yes it goes back
<Sparqzooorz> to no borders
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: on the laptop do a ls -l /etc/ssh who owns those files?
<Sparqzooorz> thats the only problem though
<Z_o-s-o_> fuffalo : Ctrl-alt-arrow key?
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, root
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: hrm interesting
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: i'm out of ideas :(
<jimlay> I have the nvidia drivers installed and working (upgrading to hardy alph4 fixed them - glxinfo: everything checks out; google earth works great) but my X is sucking hard core. gnome keeps freezing. everything feels a little bit laggy. and I do not understand this compiz business. does convincing compiz to work w/o crashing take lots of fixings? Or should it just work out of the box?
<fuffalo> Z_o-s-o,  ty
<anniku989> why won't gtk2.x themes install but gtk1.x themes will? Running gnome version 2.20.1 btw?
<Z_o-s-o_> fuffalo : np
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: it has to be something simple....
<Sparqzooorz> What if I just made a start up script to run metacity --replace? would that be suffecient? or should I just fix the problem all together?
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: i suppose you could remove the sshd and move the /etc/ssh to a an old and then reinstall....
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, i double checked auth.log and still have the error bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 address already in use
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks how to view all debs? other debs that i downloaded is in the var/cache/apt/archives but i dont see them in the desktop synatic gui
<sweetsinse> Sparqzooorz look at the script /usr/bin/gnome-wm
<Sparqzooorz> aight one sec.
<soulburner> tkooda, im trying to find it in my processes now, does the & put it under a differant name or something?
<soulburner> its still running but i need to kill it to reindex my list
<tdawgedogg> anyone here a mplayer nerd...
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: before you do that..can you try a different user?
<tdawgedogg> im getting a to many packets in buffer error when i try to play a 1080p mkv movie
<anniku989> why won't gtk2.x themes install but gtk1.x themes will? Running gnome version 2.20.1 btw?
<Sparqzooorz> is /usr/bin/gnome-wm an application? because I'm not finding a folder.
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, i only have one user besides system defaults
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: might wan tto add one just to try it
<tkooda> soulburner, it backgrounds it.  type `fg` from the same console to bring it back to the front
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: settings-> repositories -> tthird party?
<soulburner> ahhhhhh ok
<soulburner> tkooda,  what if i've already closed that terminal
<soulburner> how would i locate it then
<sdsheeks> It's great hanging out here..learn so much..old gentoo user here
<Z_o-s-o_> anniku989 : have you tried the forums yet?
<tdawgedogg> im getting a to many packets in buffer error when i try to play a 1080p mkv movie in mplayer
<crog> anyway to get webcam to work in amsn behind a router that i don't have access to? working out of a camp, and their firewall is stopping me from webcamming with wife.
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, still denied with new user
<anniku989> whats the url?
<anniku989> ty btw
<Sparqzooorz> so when I try to run my WM it comes up with this sparq@x6403:/usr/bin$ gnome-wm
<Sparqzooorz> exec: 140: /usr/bin/compiz: not found
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: okay well at least we know it isn't a user issue
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: try reinstalling sshd and moving /etc/ssh to an old
<inertial> anyone doing multi seat with ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> Ok, i got internet working on ubuntu some how but network manager still doesnt load..
<sweetsinse> ah
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: you may want to reask your question to the channel..someone else might know the answer
<danbhfive> Sparqzooorz: you could trying going back to the default ubuntu
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks : still i dont see the skype there...i already copy and paste it in the var/cache/apt/archives
<Z_o-s-o_> crog : if its the router thats blocking the traffic id say your out of luck
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: did you select the archive in third party?
<sweetsinse> Sparqzooorz your problem is in that script
<Darkmystere> Also when i try and install gcwid it says it clashes with Network Manager
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: if you downloaded a .dep you can installed it by sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<sweetsinse> Sparqzooorz you could manually set the wm by setting the DEFWM value to metacity
<ahorriblemess> I'm having some networking issues, I've read the forums. I can connect to my other computer... but how do I browse the shared folders on that computer? I can't see them in "Network">"smb", is there something else?
<sweetsinse> Sparqzooorz i have to leave for a few i will be on in like 10
<Sparqzooorz> ok
<Waffle> is there any programs for ubuntu that can remove the drm formatting from m4a or m4p songs?
<sdsheeks> ahorriblemess: might need to install the samba package?
<Sparqzooorz> I'll try to find what you are explaining
<ahorriblemess> sdsheeks: I have it already
 * _Oz_ screams aloud in a sudden rage!
<sdsheeks> ahorriblemess: is the "other" computer windows or linux?
<_Oz_> The guy that owes me $350 is avoiding me!
<ahorriblemess> sdsheeks: yeah it's Windows XP
<sdsheeks> of course he is ;)
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, if the reinstall doesn't fix it then i'll work on it more tomorrow, thanks for all your help
<sdsheeks> ahorriblemess: in gnome they should show up in place->network
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: yea try it and let me know
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: i'm still curious and still googling but everything so far is saying to do what we have already tried
<ahorriblemess> sdsheeks: I haven't sen it on there, I"m going to try some packages from synaptic
<ahorriblemess> sdsheeks: thank you so far thogh
<tkooda> soulburner, try `jobs`
<soulburner> tkooda,  its not giving me anything
<blink148> whats the biggest server
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: you got quiet so i assume you are all set?
<blink148> or even better, anyone know the bluelight one?
<tkooda> soulburner, dunno then.  I don't think it's easy to do if you close the parent term
<israfil> ok I am SOOO fustrated now
<shadowblade> Can someone help me revert to Gusty? I'm having way to many problems with the hardy heron alpha and I'd like to avoid a fresh install.
<tkooda> soulburner, kill it and start it again
<israfil> I got my mic working and after i restart, it doesnt work again.
<israfil> I'm using Alsa, and nothing is muted
<soulburner> tkooda,  thats what im trying to do, i can't find it though hehehe
<israfil> Input is selected as Mic
<israfil> what is going on! :(
 * Ttech help
<TurtleOfDoom> shadowblade: you might try asking that in #ubuntu+1
<sn00zer> sdsheeks, still isn't working, i'm tired of dealing with it tonight, thanks again for your help
<sdsheeks> sn00zer: np good luck
<tkooda> sourburner, `ps f -wwweopid,user,etime,args` gives a nice process listing
<bluefox83> if i were using ssh to forward X, how would i pick up on a currect session of something like amarok, instead of starting a whole new one?
<tkooda> anyone here know anything about running ubuntu on a flash drive?
<crog> anyone here know if a canon c555 multipass will work in ubuntu, can't get it to recognize scanner?
<bluefox83> tkooda, i know there are tutorials for it, but i don't really know how to do it...
<Waffle> is there any programs for ubuntu that can remove the drm formatting from m4a or m4p songs?
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks : i select archive third party. still nothing happen...
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: are you simply trying to install skype?
<gold44> how to enable root passwd?
<blink148> someoone must know the bigget server?
<gold44> sudo passwd?
<blink148> I'm wasted and need to talk to people of my own kind!
 * sdsheeks hides
<jenni> hi
<sdsheeks> howdy
<tritium> blink148: stay on topic
<TurtleOfDoom> Waffle: yes
<jenni> can someone please help meee
<TurtleOfDoom> !ask | jenni
<ubotu> jenni: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sdsheeks> !ask | jenni
<sdsheeks> doh
<danbhfive> jenni: mabyyyyy
<blink148> I'm just asking for a link so I can go post there :S
<gold44> go t it
<Waffle> TurtleOfDoom: what
<mrpockets> man
<mrpockets> i install wine
<mrpockets> i install CS
<Waffle> TurtleOfDoom: what's it called**
<jenni> I am trying to get my mic working, but its not working and I want to play world of warcraft with my mic
<mrpockets> but it doesnt launch
<tritium> !enter | mrpockets
<ubotu> mrpockets: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrpockets> sry
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks : i already copy and paste it in the var/cache/apt/archives all the debs updates i paste it there.. but when i open Susytem>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager skype where not there even all the updates that ive paste in var/cache/apt/archives
<TurtleOfDoom> Waffle: I don't remember the name
 * sdsheeks hugs ubotu
<Waffle> oh
<mrpockets> well, none the less. I installed Wine. Installed CS just like i read. Updated it. its all fine and well, but Steam won't launch
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: do you have the skype.deb?
<Waffle> well that helps about zero much
<tkooda> bluefox83, can you please point me towards the tutorials for running ubuntu on a flash drive?
<sdsheeks> What are the floodbots for?
<tritium> sdsheeks: floods
<sdsheeks> tritium: must work because I don't see any :)
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks : i want to install all the updates including the skype
<crog> wear short pants and big boots
<jenni> Can anyone help me with getting my mic to work pleaaase
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks : yes i have skype deb. i paste it there in var/cache/apt/archives
<bluefox83> tkooda, i'm sorry i really don't know where they are, but if you try googling them, you might have some luck
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: if you already have the .deb just go that that directory and type sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: or from the gui go to that folder and right click...then choose install
<sdsheeks> crog: thanks
<blink148> is there a thing that shows you the most pop servers?
<crog> :-)
<sdsheeks> blink148: i think you need some sleep..or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * sdsheeks botwar!
<blink148> im just tring to find the bl channel
<blink148> just rememner it was in the biggest one
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks var/cache/apt/archives and right click "Open with GDebi Package Installer"?
<sdsheeks> Kalamansi: yes
<hiddensoul> tkooda, dont know if this will hlp but here is an article about running ubuntu from USB flash drive http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<crog> well, goodnight all
<sdsheeks> crog: night
<jenni> I am using ALSA and my mic works sometimes but sometimes it doesnt
<danbhfive> jenni: have you checked volume control?
<jenni> Yes
<jenni> All input sources are set to mic and nothing is muted
<Z_o-s-o_> jenni : what type of soundcard?
<jenni> now all I hear is a sort of humming static noice
<akafurious> hey jenni
<akafurious> how are you
<jenni> I don't really know, but I do know that it doesnt have hardware mixing capabilities
<jenni> hi
<Z_o-s-o_> hmmm
<akafurious> do i know you from somewhere
<akafurious> jenni
<jenni> I just switched to linux like 4 days ago
<Tama00> Tell me whyy, aint nothing but a heart ache
<akafurious> linux = love
<akafurious> heh
<Tama00> tell me whyyy, aint nother but a mistake
<jenni> and it's so hard to get things set up, but my friend told me that once everything is configured
<jenni> its easy to use
<jenni> so far, ive been stuck on the "configuring" part for 4 days
<Tama00> tell me why... i never wanna hear you say..
<Tama00> but i want ubuntuuuu
<Tama00> its my new irc remix
<jenni> I was messing around with it for so long
<jenni> and I got the mic to work
<blink148> other way round for me - instals fine until you need to install a source app :?
<Tama00> please donate to my pay pal
<dnl> How to make a network scanner workable?
<jenni> and after a restart it doesnt work again
<jenni> I am using sound recorder to check it
<danbhfive> Tama00: please leave, you are offtopic
<tkooda> hiddensoul, thanks.. I'll check that out.  -anyone else have ANY info on running linux on a flash drive?
<danbhfive> jenni: how do you get it working?
<jenni> i changed the encorder thingy in sound recorder from mp3 to wav
<Tama00> tkooda, its pretty easy man, just dump linux on the flash drive then install grub onto it and boot up on the flash drive if u pc suports it
<jenni> *encoder
<Z_o-s-o_> i dont see why that would fix it
<jenni> neither do I
<Tama00> tkooda, you could just boot the live cd and install ubuntu to the flash drive and it would work
<jenni> maybe because it was working but the encoder is messed up, so it played on wav
<blink148> whats the othr big server
<blink148> is it usenat/
<blink148> ?
<jenni> but now when i try it its not working
<kidem> Anyone get the 8800GTS 512 g92 in gutsy?
<kidem> to work
<Z_o-s-o_> jenni : open the sound mixer
<jenni> from the terminal or the one with the gui
<Z_o-s-o_> gui
<jenni> ok
<Z_o-s-o_> then edit -prefs
<jenni> k
<Z_o-s-o_> are all the ones with Mic in the name checked?
<jenni> i didnt check the front mic ones
<Z_o-s-o_> try that
<jenni> because my mic is plugged in (correctly) in the back
<tkooda> Tama00, I don't want the OS writing to the flash drive constantly (to avoid dramatically shortening it's lifespan)
<Z_o-s-o_> the check the levels in the mixer part
<Z_o-s-o_> jenni L Oh
<Z_o-s-o_> oops
<bazhang> tkooda: use ext2 and disable swap then
<Z_o-s-o_> what do you have listed in the switches tab?
<Tama00> tkooda, just sym link temp, var home and swap to a fixed drive then
<jenni> you mean Analog mix?
<Z_o-s-o_> no
<Z_o-s-o_> go bacl to the gui mixer
<jenni> k
<Z_o-s-o_> theres a tab labeled switches next to mixer
<Z_o-s-o_> playback*
<tkooda> bazhang/Tama00, I suppose that'd work.. -isn't there some "standard" method of obtaining "persistance" with flash drives though?  ("casper"?? "live-helper"??)
<jenni> the only tabs i have is Playback, Recording, Options
<Z_o-s-o_> hmm
<bazhang> tkooda: www.pendrivelinux.com has it all ;]
<AnswerGuy> I have someting that is driving me completely crazy (which, admittedly is usually only a short stroll) ...
<Tama00> tkooda, you could do it in a similar way to a live cd and symlink it all into memory
<Z_o-s-o_> usually theres a tab labeled playback and then nexto it theres one labeled switches
<AnswerGuy> I want to remaster a Hardy Heron (alpha4) LiveCD using a custom wallpaper
<jenni> I think that depends on the sound card driver thingy
<bazhang> !hardy | AnswerGuy
<ubotu> AnswerGuy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jenni> because my friend said that Alsa changes its thing according to different drivers
<Z_o-s-o_> jenni : without seeing it i cant really say for sure
<gold44> how to check if apache is installed?
<tkooda> bazhang, p-d-l.org has info on how to mount a (usb) flash drive and copy a livecd+installer.. but I want just a "gutsy server"
<Z_o-s-o_> i use alsa on all 3 of my ubuntu machines
<[chr0n0s]> gold44, use whereis apache2 or whereis apache
<AnswerGuy> But it seems to totally ignore whatever I put in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ubuntu-wallpapers.xml
<bazhang> AnswerGuy: this is wrong channel for Hardy
<tkooda> Tama00/bazhang, would it work if I just booted off non-flash-drive, then `debootstrap`'d (and installed "server" packages?) it?
<Z_o-s-o_> jenni : you might try posting in the forums
<gold44> [chr0n0s]: ok i guess not. i think it's in /etc/apache
<jenni> if I turn on the Aux
<jenni> I can hear myself
<jenni> er sorry I mean the Analog mix
<kidem> Sucks to have ubuntu installed and cant use it or cant stand to use it cause the drivers for my gpu dont work well at all :(
<AnswerGuy> Okay, where do I go for Hardy?
<tkooda> Tama00/bazhang, and then tried to symlink /tmp, /var/tmp, /var/spool, etc.. ?  -but then I still gotta kill klogd and sysklogd, etc..
<Tama00> tkooda, remembing the masterboot record yes
<tkooda> Tama00/bazhang, thought there'd be a better way
<jenni> O!!!!!
<jenni> Ok so the mic works if I set it to mix
<AnswerGuy> ?ard
<jenni> but i hear my mic all the time
<Z_o-s-o_> jenni : good deal
<AnswerGuy> Ahh, found it.
<Z_o-s-o_> hopefully itll stay working
<Z_o-s-o_> mute it when not in use
<jenni> I guess I can do that :S
<Z_o-s-o_> i do that with mine as well
<tkooda> Tama00/bazhang, /.
<tkooda> (typo)
<[chr0n0s]> gold44, can you paste the output ?
<bazhang> tkooda: not really sure how you would do that apart from what pendrivelinux has to say...
<TrustNoOne> where to obtain hardy?
<[chr0n0s]> TrustNoOne, ubuntu.com
<Tama00> tkooda, there are guides on the net for this sort of stuff. not to sure about for ubuntu though, theres a good one for gentoo on the gentoo wiki if i remember correctly
<TrustNoOne> ya couldnt find on there
<Z_o-s-o_> google it
<Z_o-s-o_> youll find it
<tritium> TrustNoOne: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions, please
<tkooda> Tama00, I've ben unable to find a decent FAQ/HOWTO..  I'll try the gentoo wiki..  thanks
<gold44> [chr0n0s]: i just apt-get installed it
<nomaSS> anybody know, why i cant see the loading bar ? only see black screen
<Kalamansi> sdsheeks i cannot connect the internet after done configuring skype hehe.
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: just a minute; answer in #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<jenni> k well thanks Z_o-s-o
<[chr0n0s]> gold44, give me the output of whereis apache2
<Z_o-s-o_> jenni no prob
<jenni> I'll probably be back soon lol
<jenni> byeeeee
<Z_o-s-o_> k
<Z_o-s-o_> bye
<Kalamansi> dig yahoo.com no reponse
<[chr0n0s]> TrustNoOne, if you cannot find hardy, then you should rethink about installing it
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-4/
<Flughafen> ubuntu isnt recognizing my mp3 player, does anyone have any ideas?
<bazhang> sorry for the offtopic all
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, thx, thats latest alpha?
<bazhang> yes TrustNoOne
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 TrustNoOne for more ;]
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, yup im in there
<bazhang> aha
<danbhfive> Kalamansi: try cat /etc/resolv.conf
<vrkhans> hi my wireless usb driver is giving me some trouble, if i leave my computer unattented then my internet connect get froze and  i  have to restart to make it work
<vrkhans> any solution
<nomaSS> why i cant see the loading bar ? only see black screen
<TrustNoOne> I need help installing my d-link dwa 652 wireless PCMCIA adapter card, ndiswrapper doesnt support it apparently, its a wireless N card, dlink doesnt have a linux driver for this series of card
<sajes> How do I change ghetty resolutions?
<danbhfive> vrkhans: are you using ndiswrapper?
<bazhang> nomaSS: you might try the alternate cd--that handles stuff when the livecd chokes
<Newbuntu2> Anyone know why when I connect to VNC (from XP) it works for 1-2mins and then completely freezes my linux box?? I just installed 7.10 on it..
<Kalamansi> danbhfive : done cat /etc/resolv.conf still no internet
<Z_o-s-o_> Newbuntu2 : thats odd...have you installed all the updates?
<danbhfive> Kalamansi: what did it say?
<eTranquility> Can someone direct me to a font installation guide for Feisty?
<nickrud> !fonts | eTranquility
<ubotu> eTranquility: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kalamansi> danbhfive: $cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kalamansi> danbhfive: the reply is only $
<Newbuntu2> zoso: how do I check that?
<Kalamansi> danbhfive: the reply is only $ "blank"
<danbhfive> Kalamansi: are you using dhcp?
<eTranquility> Thank you, I don't know why I couldn't find that.
<Kalamansi> danbhfive : yes dhcp which im using right now
<danbhfive> Kalamansi: (that file is where your dns servers are listed I believe, it being blank may be the problem)
<danbhfive> Kalamansi: Im guessing a bit here: try dhclient eth0
<danbhfive> Kalamansi: or whatever your internet connection is
<bazhang> with sudo
<Canzer69> hello, i have problem with ubu and sli >_<
<amenado> Kalamansi-> what have you done this time? why are things not working again?
<Canzer69> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607385 i followed that instructions
<Canzer69> and it gave me
<ahorriblemess> I'm trying to transfer files via WiFi network from my XP computer to my Ubuntu computer, can someon help? I've been trying for hours
<firefly2442> Is there a way to compare two folders on different machines with diff?
<Canzer69> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Canzer69> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Canzer69> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kalamansi> amenado : nothing. after we config it yesterday and i after installing now a skype, when i reboot i dont have internet now...
<amenado> ahorriblemess-> first thing, make sure you can ping both ways
<_Oz_> ahorriblemess: yes, http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<ahorriblemess> amenado: I've pinged one way, from Ubuntu to Windows
<Kalamansi> danbhfive : still no internet connection
<amenado> Kalamansi-> do you have an ip address assigned on both pc's?
<Kalamansi> amenado : all dhcp..
<amenado> ahorriblemess-> you tried to ping one way, but what is the result? how about the other way?
<libcartel> do you guys recommend using a software firewall?
<Flughafen> does anyone know why ubuntu isnt recognizing my clix2?
<amenado> Kalamansi-> do you have an ip address assigned on both pc's?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why ubuntu will suddenly not let me open folders?
<Kalamansi> amenado : nope
<Kalamansi> amenado - i use dhcp
<Tama00> libcartel, only bother using a firewall if your a server and connected directly to the net
<amenado> libcartel all firewalls i knew of are software based
<mikebot> It says "Cannot display contents of this folder," or something like that...
<libcartel> i thought routers had firewalls built in
<Kalamansi> amenado - no need to install dhcp server in ubuntu desktop 7.10 right?
<amenado> Kalamansi-> it does not matter dhcp or static, you must have an ip address on each machine
<danbhfive> amenado: a router with NAT is kinda like a hardware based firewall
<amenado> Kalamansi no need to install a server if you are not serving
<Canzer69> can anyone point me to the right direction of tryin to make my sli work?
<amenado> danbhfive-> what make its a NAT or makes it a router?  a software...end of story
<mikebot> Or does anyone know where I can find out why this is the case?
<Kalamansi> amenado yes. but still i dont have internet. i tried to assign ip still not working
<bazhang> mikebot are your permissions messed up? have you been running as root?
<amenado> Kalamansi-> thats just the initial steps, getting an ip address, next is the route table okay? do you  have a route to destination?
<mikebot> bazhang: I am logged in as myself, so not sure if I am root, and I have been changing the permissions on some other folders, but I haven't lately and this happens all of a sudden..
<Kalamansi> amenado : im not good in typos script...
<mikebot> bazhang: Actually, I think it started when I tried to open an image with gthumb..
<Tama00> amenado, yeah but its a separate peice of hardware not a separate peice of software
<bazhang> mikebot changing the permissions? that would likely be it then
<Kalamansi> amenado i use sudo ifconfig eth0 down and up still no internet connection
<Deep_Ocean> who can tell me why i insert my install cd,the computer tell me i should input the user and the password?
<mikebot> bazhang: But I can't open /any/ folder, and I was only changing the permission on one folder.
<Kalamansi> amenado ifoncifg eth0 down / ifconfig eth0 up
<mikebot> bazhang: And once I chagne the permissions on that folder back to 777 I still can't open it..
<amenado> Tama00-> your argument is what? what controls the hardware? software..end of story for you too.
<amenado> Kalamansi-> do you have a working dhcp server?
<bazhang> mikebot why change permissions at all? this sounds very serious indeed
<Tama00> glad your not doing my home network amenado
<Kalamansi> amenado : i dont know. i dont even install a dhcp server.
<Tama00> lets just call a cpu software as well because its controlled by software
<mikebot> bazhang: Well it was just one folder on my desktop with personal contents.
<komputes> what do I need to "tail -f" to see the usb devices I plug in
<amenado> Kalamansi-> lets step back, draw the layout of your network now, as it exist, tell the whole story again..paste in pastebin please
<bazhang> mikebot backed up?
<amenado> Tama00 you have toyed with microcode ever?
<mikebot> bazhang: No, but this has happened before, and when I restarted it was OK.
<pm> Can anyone help me - I have an IBM T23 running Ubuntu 7.1, and I'm trying to run some graphics intensive programs like Celestia - thinks are very slow.  I think I need to enable Direct Rendering, but I'm not sure how that's done.  I'm not a Linux expert.  Thanks for any help.
<Tama00> amenado, yes i program atmel microcontrollers
<workman> hello people i just have installed my unbut and, why when i type "sudo apt-get update" i have this error   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56924/plain/ please can somebody help me?
<bazhang> mikebot then try rebooting to see if that helps
<mikebot> bazhang: I was hoping there was a longer-term solution.
<amenado> Tama00-> excellent, i have no argument with you
<bazhang> mikebot there is--dont change permissions
<Tama00> amenado, why dont we just call everything software then and call it even
<workman> hello people i just have installed my unbut and, why when i type "sudo apt-get update" i have this error   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56924/plain/ please can somebody help me?
<workman> please can somebody help me?
<mikebot> bazhang: But the permissions were for a different folder...why would that affect all my folders?
<amenado> Tama00 you win okay? you happier now?
<gold44> how to check installed packages?
<Tama00> amenado, not really
<workman> ello people i just have installed my ubuntu and, why when i type "sudo apt-get update" i have this error   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56924/plain/ please can somebody help me?
<workman> please
<workman> :S
<tritium> gold44: dpkg -l
<gold44> tritium: thanks
<Kalamansi> amenado : ok reboot
<bazhang> mikebot no idea--what other things have you been doing that might lead to this? opening a thumbnail/photo would not be it
<workman> PLEASE PEOPLE
<bazhang> workman could you please briefly describe the problem?
<workman> PLEASE
<danbhfive> !enablesources | workman
<tritium> !patience | workman
<mikebot> bazhang: Nothing that I'm aware of.
<ubotu> workman: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<ubotu> workman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erpo> I need an IPv6-capable VNC client.
<bazhang> mikebot heh well how about odd repos, envy automatix something like that
<tyler_d> erpo: try looking into realvnc
<komputes> what do I need to "tail -f" to see the usb devices I plug in
<amenado> try /var/log/messages
<tyler_d> komputes: lsusb
<mikebot> bazhang: Uh, I wish I could tell you something, but I haven't really done anythign recently other than download stuff
<bazhang> mikebot reboot (not as root) delete that folder; then see if that does it
<Frijolie> when you get an error from synaptic "the following packages have been kept back: [list of packages]" is that a bad thing?
<mikebot> bazhang: How do I login as root? Instead of my username put in "root"?
<komputes> Tyler, I fant follow (tail-f lsusb)
<Tyler> Eh?
<cef> sounds like he had synaptic or the update manager running
<cef> or: he wasn't root
<tyler_d> mikebot: by default you cannot log in as root
<Flannel> !sudo | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Frijolie> mikebot: Ubuntu doesn't have a root account, you are granted temporary root privliges
<tyler_d> ctrl-alt f2 to log into term... sudo -s to switch to root then /etc/init.d gdm stop
<tyler_d> then start as root
<mikebot> bazhang: Oh, you said not as root.
<iscream> does anyone knoe how to open a virtual hard drive to see the contents in it??
<tyler_d> komputes: just type lsusb
<mikebot> bazhang: Does this mean I have to delete the contents?
<tyler_d> mikebot: rm -rf
<bazhang> mikebot your system permissions sound seriously compromised--try rebooting as normal user delete the folder and see what happens--who knows what you have done so a reinstall may be in order
<komputes> Tyler, but that is not what i'm looking for, i need somethin live, always open that shows me what device i plug in
<ObsidianX> hey folks, for some reason wine keeps on segfaulting when i try to run an exe
<tyler_d> mikebot: as root of course..... r(recursive) f(forced)
<Flannel> tyler_d: no, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, not sudo -s
<ObsidianX> anybody else get this?
<tyler_d> sorry Flannel
<Flannel> tyler_d: no worries
<erpo> tyler_d: I did. The version of vncviewer I have installed is from RealVNC (version 4.1.1). When I type vncviewer my:IPV6:addr:ess, it says "unable to connect to host: Invalid argument (22)"
<mikebot> bazhang: Oh, a real fast update, the folder in question now opens, and two of the sub-folders are present, but nothing else is...I'm going to reboot and let you knwo what happened..brb
<tyler_d> erpo: what others have you looked into?
<amenado> komputes try /var/log/messages
<firefly2442> How do I use diff on a remote folder?
<Frijolie> is there a way to find out what packages depend on another package?
<cef> what sort of 'remote' folder?
<erpo> tyler_d: http://jungla.dit.upm.es/~acosta/paginas/vncIPv6.html (compiles but has the same problem)
<firefly2442> cef: on another machine/computer
<Frijolie> eg I have libqt4-core installed and I want to find out which application needs it and why it's installed on my computer
<komputes> amenado, thanks
<firefly2442> Frijolie: go into synaptic, right click on the package, goto properties
<cef> firefly2442: either mount the fs across the network and then treat it the same as if it's local, or export the filesystem using rsync and use rdiff (not 100% sure that's a good idea though)
<firefly2442> cef: can I do it over SSH?
<tyler_d> erpo: why ipv6?
<tyler_d> erpo: not mainstream, although better.... or are you just testing?
<gold44> where is cgi-bin 's default location?
<mikebot> bazhang: OK, all folders seem to be opening properly...But I kinda need to keep the contents of the folder that I started messing with...can I remove the contents and then delete just the folder?
<bazhang> mikebot check the permissions on it, and in the future do not change them if you dont know what you are doing
<Frijolie> firefly2442: that doesn't really give me a list of what applications are using it, is there a way to do that?
<mikebot> bazhang: What's the command for checking permissions? Just "chmod <folder>"?
<Frijolie> isn't libqt4-core the KDE libraries?
<mikebot> bazhang: And I thought changing permissions was pretty self-explanatory..rwx
<erpo> tyler_d: Both machines have IPv6 and IPv4, but IPv4 has annoying NAT issues. I want to circumvent that by connecting directly via IPv6.
<roger_hc> Where can I configure the password security level requirements such as minimum length and character types for user passwords in Gutsy?
<danbhfive> Frijolie: thats qt, isnt it?
<amenado> mikebot ls -la  shows you the file perms,
<firefly2442> Frijolie: if you go into the dependencies, you can change to dependent packages, is this what you want?
<tyler_d> erpo: your better off resolving NAT issues as I am not showing alot in regard to ipv6 support
<mikebot> bazhang: drwxrwxrwx
<tyler_d> erpo: and your router... does it support ipv6?
<kaushal> hi
<Frijolie> danbhfive: that's what I thought. libqt4-core sounds a lot like it...
<erpo> tyler_d: Not an issue. Both machines are using the gateway6 client.
<mikebot> bazhang: Should it not be that?
<kaushal> how can i know the apache version on ubuntu 7.04
<tyler_d> erpo: whats your nat issue?
<tyler_d> erpo: if I may inquire
<cef> kaushal: you want to find out what apache versions are available in 7.04?
<roger_hc> kaushal: what do you get if you type "apache -v" into terminal?
<tacoboye> does anyone know where I can find out info about laptop wireless
<erpo> tyler_d: NAT is being used, so I would have to set up port forwarding. Additionally, both computers have dynamic public IPs, so I would have to set up some kind of dynamic DNS garbage.
<Kalamansi> amenado : still cannot connect net
<tacoboye> I'm having a terrible time with my 64 bit install laptop
<kaushal> apache2 -v
<kaushal> Server version: Apache/2.2.3
<amenado> Kalamansi-> once more, does your pc have an ip address?
<kaushal> Server built:   Feb  4 2008 20:16:27
<kaushal> roger_hc: Thanks
<Frijolie> firefly2442: yeah i can see the dependent packages, but none of those are installed on my system
<Kalamansi> amenado : ifconfig : its dhcp
<tyler_d> erpo: try looking into hamachi
<firefly2442> Frijolie: hmm dunno, sorry
<tyler_d> erpo: let me know what you think
<Kalamansi> amenado : dhcp "wired:
<erpo> tyler_d: Closed source, no?
<Kalamansi> wired
<Frijolie> firefly2442: but didn't know that option existed, thanks for pointing it out in synaptic
<amenado> Kalamansi->  you are not answering me, does it have an ip address assigned to it?
<mikebot> What are the permissions for a normal folder?
<Kalamansi> amenado : no ip. i set it to dhcp. so no ip
<tyler_d> erpo: started open source... purchased.... free version available however yes(closed source)
<Frijolie> what's the purpose of Applications --> Add/Remove over Synaptic, if Add/Remove can't really Remove all that many packages?
<amenado> Kalamansi and you forgot to explain the network layout you have..
<erpo> tyler_d: Gross.
<Kalamansi> amenado : modem - router linksys - switch - pc1 ubuntu and pc2 win
<tyler_d> Frijolie: scaleability.... add/remove is simple, little to no control over versions etc.. synaptic allows further control
<mikebot> bazhang: I think I'm going to chmod 644 the folder
<erpo> tyler_d: Wait. I thought it had been closed source from the beginning.
<amenado> Kalamansi-> is your dhcp server working? is it dolling out ip addresses? which of those devices are acting as dhcp server?
<mikebot> bazhang: Or should I refrain from further chmod'ing folders..
<bazhang> mikebot heh your call ;]
<mikebot> bazhang: Haha, OK
<EnTServer> hi all
<EnTServer> i'm back
<Frijolie> tyler_d: why not just grant Add/Remove Synaptic's power and have one to rule them all instead of an annoying little cousin who claims to be as great?
<tyler_d> erpo: alternatively, port forwarding=5mins, static ips = 10mins for 2 machines......... vs. tweaking out vnc for ipv6..... who knows
<brambo> how can i get codecs for totem movie player to play avi and mpeg videos?
<brambo> through terminal or otherwise..
<EnTServer> can someone tell me how cani install nvidia drivers?
<Rolcol> Why does the gnome dictionary close after a small amount of time?
<erpo> EnTServer: It's pretty much automatic on 7.10.
<Kalamansi> amenado how to know that? im not good in scripting typos...
<mikebot> bazhang: What's the 'd' or 'c' before the rwxrwxrwx?
<iscream> brambo get VLC it doesnt need codec
<bazhang> !nvidia | EnTServer
<ubotu> EnTServer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EnTServer> it doesn't detect my 8800gt
<ahorriblemess> back...
<tyler_d> Frijolie: scaleability.... multiple users.. different skill levels etc etc etc
<ahorriblemess> i'm back..
<brambo> how can i get VLC ?
<roger_hc> In Gutsy, how can I set minimum password requirements for user passwords (such as minimum passwd length)
<amenado> Kalamansi what scripting typos are you referring to?
<iscream> ummm
<Leon> hi, there is a problem with my javascripts, it doesnt work properly.. like when i go to dell to customize a laptop.. the picture disappears and many other websites its just blank
<EnTServer> a few more things
<firefly2442> brambo: sudo apt-get install vlc
<tacoboye> what can I do about the fact that my wireless card is detected but isn't connecting to networks?
<Vulcanis> Yay, I'm back with useless questions.  So, again, in windows, I can get a fairly good signal from my AP from my room.  In ubuntu, I walk 10 feet away from the router, signal dies
<EnTServer> how can i run this line "sudo apt-get install compiz.settings.manager"
<brambo> what is it, a player?
<Vulcanis> I'm running an atheros card, all of #madwifi appears to be asleep
<tacoboye> hey
<EnTServer> i can't seem to run it after i updated my gutsy
<tacoboye> atheros
<iscream> ummm?
<firefly2442> brambo: it's a media player, http://www.videolan.org/
<amenado> tacoboye-> does your AP uses wep/wpa/wpa2 kind of encyption?
<iscream> open the terminal EnTServer
<tacoboye> wpa
<ahorriblemess> I'm trying to figure out this networking thing.. my XP machine can see my Ubuntu machine... but can't connect. I set up Samba with name and passoword, but the XP machine doesn't ask for it in My Network Places>View Workgroup Computers
<brambo> oh thanks, also plays mp3's?
<iscream> it does brambo
<ahorriblemess> Ubuntu machine is on there, but can't connect because it doesn't ask for a password
<firefly2442> brambo: yep
<tacoboye> I've tried reading the forums so many times
<bazhang> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<tacoboye> it drives me nuts
<tyler_d> k, going back to work for a bit.. sorry peeps
<bazhang> see above mikebot
<bluefox83> !hda_nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda_nvidia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tacoboye> I used to be able to connect but now I'm screwed for whatever reason
<bluefox83> dang
<tacoboye> brb doggies
<bluefox83> !sound nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound nvidia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> :/
<iscream> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Kalamansi> amenado : i dont know about dhcp server. i just install ubuntu desktop 7.10 and after that i can connect internet. but when i reboot i cannot connect internet. so we fixed it yesterday right? then this morning i installed skype after i reboot i cannot connect again to the internet...until now.....
<ahorriblemess> I know a little about HDA Nvidia, I had a problem with mine... who's asking?
<judgen> Anyone using Audacity or XMMS here?
<brambo> is  Juk any good?
<iscream> ive used XMMS
<roger_hc> Vulcanis: what do you get when you type "lspci | grep -i net" into terminal?
<tacoboye> back
<Z_o-s-o_> xmms rocks
<brambo> I am using XMMS
<rgsteel1> judgen: I've used Audacity
<brambo> for streaming radio
<iscream> its a winamp clone
<judgen> i need to test my skin in linux but i dont got linux installed, only BeOS
<amenado> Kalamansi-> lets do this step by step, does your pc1 have an ip address?
<EnTServer> somehow i'm unable to set my desktop effects to extra
<iscream> i think it uses winamp skins
<Vulcanis> Roger: Geh.  That involves two reboots, since wifi is not working up here
<brambo> what, juk is winamp clone?
<EnTServer> it just stays at the lowest
<Vulcanis> one sec.
<iscream> but only classic 1's
<judgen> http://www.bebits.com/app/4542
<EnTServer> according to !nvidia
<iscream> XMMS is a winamp clone brambo
<brambo> oh okay
<brambo> ty
<EnTServer> i don't seem to need restricted drivers
<judgen> could anyone test it for me, and see if it works in  linux too?
<EnTServer> @@
<EnTServer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iscream> it does
<iscream> judgem it works fine in linux
<brambo> im new to unbuntu but im into it totally now i only boot windows for 1 game that i can't seem to run with wine :)
<judgen> iscream, awsome. could you make a screenshot that i can use on the descriptions page.
<iscream> same brambo
<judgen> iscream, im making the skin for the ZeBuntu distro
<tyler_d> brambo: cedega
<iscream> judgen are you talking about XMMS or something else?
<brambo> cedega?
<Z_o-s-o_> judgen ur skin works fine
<mikebot> Does anyone here know how I would be able to turn an animated gif into a screensaver?
<iscream> crysis doesnt work in cedega
<judgen> Z_o-s-o, thanks.
<iscream> :(
<amenado> Kalamansi if it does not have an ip address, can you try  sudo dhclient eth0  and see if it acquires an ip addres from your linksys
<Kalamansi> amenado: pc1 ubuntu's ip eth0: avah Link: inet addr: 169.254.5.243..Bcasy:169.254.255.255..mask 255.255.0.0 ... where my router is 192.168.1.1
<ahorriblemess> Does anyone know what I should enter after "smb:///"to see the XP machine I'm networked with? I can see my Ubuntu machine on my XP machine........
<seracht> hi
<seracht> is there a limewire equivalent in Ubuntu
<tdawgedogg> hey guys the max resolution I can get is 1680 by 1050 when my screen really supports resolutions of 1920 by 1200 natively...I set lcd panel 1920 x 1200 for model but only gives me the max option of 1680 by 1050 for resolution....this is under screen and graphic preferences
<amenado> Kalamansi-> those 169.x.x.x are invalid..type sudo dhclient eth0
<workman> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<seracht> also what's the best VM application
<workman>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<judgen> Z_o-s-o, could you make a screenshot? are you using XMMS or audacity?
<workman> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<EnTServer> can someone pm me?
<iscream> could i make wine more compatible if i copied tha contents from a native windows c drive into the wine c drive?
<EnTServer> i seriously need help with the drivers
<seracht> !vm | seracht
<workman> when i install sudo apt-get install build-essential i have the error ( Media change: please insert the disc labeled   'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter )
<workman> can somebody please help me?
<xTorT> my friend does not have audio, i am ssh-ed in, and i am trying to figure out how to setup his soundcard, i am used to gentoo where u do compile a kernel and i am unsure of how to approach this in ubuntu, can anyone point me in the right direction or help me get it working for him?
<judgen> iscream, sometimes, but if the files are uncompatible youll ruin your cedega installation
<firefly2442> workman: do you have internet access on the machine?
<workman> of course
<workman> i'm on irc
<workman> :D
<iscream> but cedega has more then 1 c drive
<roger_hc> workman: Here, hold this hammer.
<Z_o-s-o_> judgen
<seracht> What VM app can you guys recommend?
<iscream> it has multiple
<firefly2442> workman: ok, didn't know if it was the same machine, go into synaptic
<iscream> for each game
<Z_o-s-o_> im using XMMS
<Vulcanis> roger_hc: can you repeat the command I need to run?
<tyler_d> workman: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brambo> i cant get XMMS to find my My Downloads directory on my other hard drive to play it contents..
<judgen> workman, just outcomment the CD apt repo in the sources.lst
<tdawgedogg> hey guys the max resolution I can get is 1680 by 1050 when my screen really supports resolutions of 1920 by 1200 natively...I set lcd panel 1920 x 1200 for model but only gives me the max option of 1680 by 1050 for resolution....this is under screen and graphic preferences in gutsy
<tyler_d> workman: place a # in front of anything listing reference to cd
<roger_hc> lspci | grep -i net
<Kalamansi> amenado : No DHCPDISCOVER received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<workman> tyler_d, ok i type that i will paste on that paste ubuntu
<amenado> workman when you are in synaptic manager, and selected settings-->repositories, you can de-select your cdrom
<judgen> Z_o-s-o, did transperency work too?
<roger_hc> or just "lspci" and look at it till you figure out what your network card is
<workman> tyler_d, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56925/ this is it.
<tyler_d> workman: type that in term
<alpharhythm>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<workman> so what to edit there?
<Z_o-s-o_> i didnt see any transparency
<ahorriblemess> l
<firefly2442> workman: put a # pound sign in front of the line(s) that have the CD
<amenado> Kalamansi-> now check your cable between your switch and your pc1 and between switch and linksys
<judgen> Z_o-s-o, its next to the yellow part, should show up as a tab-
<workman> which one ?
<workman> tell me the line
<ritzcracker> Hello Can anyone please help me, I am trying to install 7.10 on my dual g4 PPC and when it oots of the cd i just get a grey video screen, i do not even get to anykind of menu
<workman> 1 2 3 5 6 ?
<tacoboye> safe graphics?
<ahorriblemess> ahhhh issues
<workman> firefly2442, on the 1st one?
<amenado> workman you see the line that has CD ..comment that one out
<ritzcracker> I have tried the stable release and the alternitive cd
<ritzcracker> nithier work
<tacoboye> have you tried safe graphics....
<judgen> ritzcracker, i think the last ppc version is 6.10 but i aint sure
<workman> thx
<workman> it works now:D
<workman> thx guys
<tacoboye> I'm a nub as well, but safe graphics worked for me
<tdawgedogg> hey guys the max resolution I can get is 1680 by 1050 when my screen really supports resolutions of 1920 by 1200 natively...I set lcd panel 1920 x 1200 for model but only gives me the max option of 1680 by 1050 for resolution....this is under screen and graphic preferences in gutsy
<Z_o-s-o_> judgen to the right of the yellow part its just blank....like a cutout
<xTorT> anyone wanna help me with my soundcard not working?
<xTorT> certif13d, u smell weird
<firefly2442> workman: now it will just grab the necessary package from online instead of asking for the CD
<judgen> Z_o-s-o, thats how its supposed to look =)
<tyler_d> workman: in term type cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<alpharhythm> when i try to start synaptic from the menu i get this error: Could not grab your mouse.
<alpharhythm> A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus.
<alpharhythm> Try again.
<ritzcracker> tacoboye: how would you suggest I try safe graphics i cannot type anything once it boots of the cd is there another way to do it
<ahorriblemess> "you might not have permission to use this network resource" "network path was not found" is what it says on my XP machine when trying to connect
<ahorriblemess> xTorT: what sound card, what computer?
<judgen> Z_o-s-o, could you still make a screenshot for me, that would be very nice.
<tacoboye> ritz: I'm a nub, ask someone who knows something
<Z_o-s-o_> whats ur email address
<Z_o-s-o_> ill send it over
<tacoboye> :)
<xTorT> onboard AC97 card
<judgen> judgen@gmail.com
<ahorriblemess> xTorT: are you getting no sound, or something else?
<xTorT> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<xTorT> ahorriblemess, nothing
<xTorT> alsamixer returns....
<ritzcracker> Anyone else have any ideas?
<Kalamansi> amenado : the cable tester says cable is 100% okay.. i tried to swap it to other pc2.
<xTorT> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Z_o-s-o_> ok
<Z_o-s-o_> 1 sec judgen
<tyler_d> workman: then you can create your own sources.list or try mine posted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56926/
<xTorT> ahorriblemess, sry i just posted the output of alsamixer
<amenado> Kalamansi-> are you sure you are plugged in to a working port on the switch? how about your nic card on pc1 is it good?
<xTorT> certif13d, hop in if u need more info or if he asks questions i cannot answer
<dnl> how to change the defult wall paper?
<Z_o-s-o_> k judgen check your email
<Kalamansi> amenado : checking
<ahorriblemess> xTorT: did you check the forums? I had different problems with a different sound card, I thought I coudl help
<tdawgedogg> does anyone wanna help me out with a video problem with my 7600 GT?
<xTorT> ahorriblemess, thanks anyway
<amenado> Kalamansi-> what are you testing on your cable tester? are the pin positions correct? straight cable or cross-over?
<alpharhythm> and choose change wallpaper
<judgen> Z_o-s-o, nice it works perfectly. BTW nice osx cloning.
<Z_o-s-o_> thanks
<Z_o-s-o_> its not 100% yet but its close
<xTorT> ahorriblemess, i am learning about ubuntu now, i am used to compiling the kernel with support for it, i think it might just be that the module is not loaded but i do not know the name of the module
<ritzcracker> I am running a Dual G4 1.25Ghz PowerPC and I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 PPC desktop version.  When trying to install I get nothing but a grey screen. Does anyone have any ideas.
<Kalamansi> amenado : straight. white orange,orange,white green, blue, white blue, green, white brown,brown
<rgsteel1> ritzcracker: Can you boot from other CD's?
<ritzcracker> I can boot osx 10.4 and 10.5
<judgen> ritzcracker, as i said, ppc isnt tsupported in latest. Try to install 6.10 and then try to uptade you way up to lateast supported version
<tdawgedogg> guys im a nub...is there any video cards nerds that can help up in here
<judgen> update*
<insta> tdawgedogg: just ask
<ritzcracker> judgen, ubuntu's website has released the lattest version of 7.10 for ubuntu, was this just the latest packes non tested? last stable tested version is 6.10?
<tyler_d> tdawgedogg: i'm not a nerd, I don't make enough money
<tdawgedogg> i did....everyone ignores me :( I can't get full 1920 by 1200 res i can only get 1680 by 1050
<insta> tdawgedogg: what chipset?
<judgen> ritzcracker, gimme a few sec, i have to check
<tdawgedogg> nvidia 7600GT
<ara> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ritzcracker> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/ thisi s where i am downloading 7.10 for PPC
<insta> oooh ...
<Dreamsing> I have a d600 running Ubuntu 7.10 and a docking station with a monitor, keyboard, and mouse connected.  when i dock the laptop, all the stuff hooked up to the dock works, but if i close the laptop, the monitor goes dark.  How can i fix this?
 * SystemFailure saluda a toda la gentita ubuntu
<tdawgedogg> I already used envy to install my driver
<insta> tdawgedogg: you might have to make a modeline :(
<insta> are you using the binary driver?
<judgen> ritzcracker, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc.iso did you use that one?
<EnTServer> can someone help me with my driver problem?
<ara> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<quaal> HAYYYYYYYY
<tdawgedogg> insta: I have no idea
<ritzcracker> I have also tried fedora core 6 PPC same problem. Though glad fedora didnt work i am really sad that i am having issues with ubuntu
<EnTServer> cause i can't seem to set desktop effects to extra
<ritzcracker> judgen, yes i did
<judgen> ritzcracker, should work.. have you got any odd cards or upgrades in your machine'?
<tdawgedogg> all i know is where i choose the type of lcd i choose 1920 by 1200 lcd and the resolution underneith it....it only gives me the max option for 1680 by 1050
<insta> tdawgedogg: run 'xdriinfo' in a terminal
<insta> does it say mesa or nvidia
<ara> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<insta> ara: shut up
<rgsteel1> dreamsing: might be a setting under system>preferences>power management
<amenado> Kalamansi-> and if you redo that dhclien eth0  you get?
<EnTServer> feeling ignored..
<ritzcracker> judgen, no it is all stock. it seems like for some reason it can not decide what video driver to use hence the screen being grey
<amenado> Kalamansi-> and if you redo that dhclient eth0  you get?
<judgen> ritzcracker, what gfx card are you using?
<insta> EnTServer: sorry to ignore you, there's only so many people answering
<insta> your question will be dealt with in the order it was received  :|
<tdawgedogg> insta: terminal says that libGL is too old
<Dreamsing> rgsteel1: thanks :)
<ritzcracker> ATI Radeon 8500
<insta> tdawgedogg: install nvidia-glx-new then
<tdawgedogg> sudo get nvidia-glx-new?
<insta> tdawgedogg: yeah mostly :)
<tdawgedogg> what command do i type into terminal
<judgen> ritzcracker, have you tried installing in VESA mode?
<Z_o-s-o_> sudo apt-get install
<Z_o-s-o_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<tdawgedogg> and why dont i have the latest drivers...i used envy
<ritzcracker> Is there a way to force it to boot in VESA mode? Directly after i boot in the cd i get a grey screen i do not get a normal screen that lets me type install or choose an install
<insta> tdawgedogg: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<tdawgedogg> unsta: it says its already the newest version
<insta> EnTServer: what does 'xdriinfo' tell you?
<insta> tdawgedogg: well that sucks
<judgen> ritzcracker, are you holding C while booting up?
<tdawgedogg> lol YES!
<insta> tdawgedogg: what kinda fps do you get with glxgears ?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg what the problem youre having
<xTorT> how do i exit vi?
<baumgc> Is anyone here experienced with Ubuntu Studio?
<insta> xTorT: hit escape a few times, then colon q exclamation point enter
<tdawgedogg> Im using a 1920 by 1200 monitor
<tdawgedogg> and i can only get max res of 1680 by 1050
<xTorT> insta, thanks :)
<ritzcracker> no, I am using an external drive so I am holding option so i can select my usb device. it sees the external drive along with the ubuntu cd but once i press it, everything goes grey
<Z_o-s-o_> well
<ahorriblemess> wow I'm really having a terrible time here setting up this network, my girlfriend and I have been trying this for about 4 1/2 hours.. no exaggeration
<insta> ahorriblemess: brief summary?
<Z_o-s-o_> ur sure the 8800 supports 1920X1200?
<tdawgedogg> instra: why does fps matter
<insta> tdawgedogg: it's a general indication of if the driver is working
<Z_o-s-o_> 7600*
<insta> if you're getting 1000fps or lower then you're in software mode
<judgen> ritzcracker, have you tried installing in terminal?
<tdawgedogg> Z_o-s-0_: I have a 7600 GT and yes it supports that res
<tdawgedogg> thats what i always used in windows
<Kalamansi> amenado: No DHCPDISCOVER received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<ritzcracker> to be honest only os ive ever installed via term is gentoo
<ritzcracker> how would i go about doing that with ubuntu
<ahorriblemess> insta: Ok, I set up Samba on my Ubuntu machine, we have an XP machine which has been set up, we can see the Ubuntu machine from My Network Connections, but we can't access the Ubuntu machine, it doesn't even prompt for a passowrd
<amenado> Kalamansi-> ping 127.0.0.1  and response is?
<judgen> ritzcracker, if you use "live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly" at boot when using the minimal install cd you should be able to install. the problems seems to be with usplash
<tritium> ritzcracker: you prefer a text intall?  The alternate intsall CD supports that.  Of course, the default install is the graphical Live CD.
<insta> ahorriblemess: pastebin your smb.conf
<ahorriblemess> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg are you familiar with editing you Xorg.conf?
<Kalamansi> amenado : i received data reply
<amenado> Kalamansi can you set a static ip address for your pc1 ?
<ritzcracker> problem is I do not see a minimal cd download for PPC
<Kalamansi> amenado : ok sec
<ahorriblemess> insta: command not found
<tdawgedogg> Z_o-s-0_: not at all
<insta> ahorriblemess: command?
<ritzcracker> unless there is a file i can edit in the ISO to tell it to boot with the option you just gave me
<ahorriblemess> insta: i typed "smb.conf" and that's what I got
<insta> oh
<insta> gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kalamansi> amenado : reboot?
<insta> copy -> paste to a pastebin
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg - go to to system-admin-screens and graphics
<ahorriblemess> insta: command not found again
<judgen> ritzcracker, gimme a little while and ill hunt it for you
<insta> gedit isn't found?
<Kalamansi> amenado : still no internet
<amenado> Kalamansi no, dont reboot,  what is the ip address you assigned?
<insta> are you using kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<ritzcracker> thank you i apprcaite this
<judgen> ritzcracker, btw had you tried that options with the alternative cd?
<tdawgedogg> Z_o-s-0_: there
<ahorriblemess> no it's ubunty gutsy w/ gnome
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : does it list your screen correctly
<Z_o-s-o_> brand and such?
<ritzcracker> i have used the alternaitive cd and right when i try to boot of cd
<ritzcracker> i get the same issue
<ritzcracker> grey screen
<Kalamansi> amenado : 192.168.1.104..gateway is 192.168.1.1 .. mask 255.255.255.0
<insta> gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf says "command not found"?
<tdawgedogg> no just says lcd Panel 1920 by 1080 (widescreen)
<Z_o-s-o_> browse through there and find your model if you can
<amenado> Kalamansi-> try pinging 192.168.1.1
<ahorriblemess> insta: didn't put gedit, sorry ahha
<TKingdom> Okay, so I got a Windows user on my Network.  Is there a way to send them a popup message?
<Kalamansi> amenado : i dont received data from 192.168.1.1
<Z_o-s-o_> if not just choose generic 1920X1200
<Kalamansi> amenado : host is unreachable
<judgen> ritzcracker, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<judgen> ritzcracker, try booting from that one
<amenado> Kalamansi->  type route -n and paste it in pastebin
<judgen> ritzcracker, then you can install ubuntu-desktop manually. thus skip that problem
<ritzcracker> thank you i will try that real fast
<ritzcracker> ill let you know in a moment
<judgen> ritzcracker, its an massive 8mb download =P
<tdawgedogg> Z_o-s-o_: I PM'd you :) also they dont have westinghouse i guess ill try generic
<ahorriblemess> insta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56927/plain/
<EnTServer> i can't run xdriinfo
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg try generic
<rgsteel1> tkingdom: I think there is, give me a minute to look it up
<EnTServer> somehow after i tried installing drivers myself it got worse
<EnTServer> .-.
<H4ck3rx> Please help me with Realtek r8169 problem
<ahorriblemess> crap
<ahorriblemess> hello?
<Z_o-s-o_> hello
<amenado> Kalamansi-> basically am looking for a gateway in the route table
<ahorriblemess> Firestarter...
<tdawgedogg> Z_o-s-o_: oh crap under generic it did have 1920 by 1200
<Z_o-s-o_> yep
<tdawgedogg> let me restart and ill let u know if it worked
<Z_o-s-o_> i saw that
<insta> ahorriblemess: dumb question i know, but do you have a firewall running?
<rgsteel1> tkingdom: smbclient -M computername
<rgsteel1> then type your message and press ctrl-d
<Darkmystere> does updating linux image via update manager mess up anything that has to do with the last kernal you had?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : any success?
<mdk[]> Wanting a program to record screen, anyone know of one?
<ahorriblemess> wow i keep getting kicekd off
<Z_o-s-o_> gtkrecordmydesktop
<ahorriblemess> insta: got booted again.. letting you know i'm still here, incase you responded
<insta> ahorriblemess: just asking if you have a firewall on the ubuntu box
<ahorriblemess> yes
<Darkmystere> z_o-s-o_: Err whats the package for the GUI Recordmy desktop called?
<ahorriblemess> insta: yes, firestarter
<alpharhythm> when i try to open synaptic i get this error message: http://rafb.net/p/MirlU457.html
<ahorriblemess> insta: i disabled it, you think we should restart both computers?
<Z_o-s-o_> darkmystere : if you go into add/remove its in there
<Kalamansi> amenado : http://pastebin.com/m3935fa94
<ahorriblemess> insta: we had firewalls on both computers disabled, nothing changed
<workman> !flashplayer
<insta> ahorriblemess: maybe restart the workstation service on the xp box
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bodo> bin das erste mal hier, also noch am Testen
<mdk[]> ty :)
<Z_o-s-o_> darkmystere : just type gtk in the box and it should come up
<insta> ahorriblemess: are you behind a router?
<Z_o-s-o_> np
<ahorriblemess> insta: yes a wireless router
<insta> because you really don't need software firewalls if you are
<insta> just make sure you've got a good password on the router
<Z_o-s-o_> or people like me will leach your wireless connection
<ahorriblemess> insta: I've read that, we just got the router today, I've been using Ubuntu for a month or so
<amenado> Kalamansi from that it looks okay
<bullgard4> What popular programs do need a 'scrollkeeper database'?
<tyler_d> night all
<tyler_d> good luck
<amenado> Kalamansi but if you cant ping your 192.168.1.1 your are not out of the woods yet
<tdawgedogg> Z_o-s-o_: I didnt work...I was able to sucessfully switch to 1920 by 1200 but no when I get to the bottom of the screen it drags down or whatever
<Kalamansi> amenado : dig yahoo.com no reply too
<H4ck3rx> Can anyone help me with Wake-On-Lan problem :(
<tdawgedogg> Z_o-s-o_: like it wont display the whole 1920 by 1200 until the screen auto scrolls
<insta> ahorriblemess: definitely disable the firewalls at least to test
<bullgard4> Welche bekannten Programme benötigen eine 'scrollkeeper dataqbase'?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : Im not sure what else you can do.....
<insta> if the xp box can't ping the ubuntu one then it's very unlikely that filesharing will work
<insta> how many xp boxes do you have?  it might be easier to use services for unix and do nfs sharing :p
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : so you chose the 1920X1200 monitor, but are you sure it was in the correct res?
<Ultraputz> hey, running gutsy, trying to get audacity to work. verified that mic (and audio) work through the sound control panel. audacity set for i/o /dev/dsp (OSS), mic selected, and when you hit record... freeze. ALSA donut work. 1.3.3 beta
<ritzcracker> sigh
<ritzcracker> lol same video problem using mini
<judgen> ritzcracker, darn.
<tdawgedogg_> hello
<roger_hc> Workman: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rgsteel1> Ultraputz: Try changing the resolution. I haven't been able to get Audacity to record at anything but 44.1
<judgen> ritzcracker, as mini does not include any display drivers or usplash, im very preplexed about the outcome
<Ultraputz> rg - did you have the freezing problem ?;
<ritzcracker> yes this is very wierd
<rgsteel1> no, it seems to me it was doing something else, can't remember what though
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: it didnt work
<noize> has anyone had any success with an acer travelmate 230/280? or some laptop with a intel 82845G graphics, or it still a pain?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : hmmm then Im out of ideas
<gold44> how to check ubuntu version?
<AntiUSA> how do I compile/install software that is still in the form of sourcecode? (tar.gz)
<Z_o-s-o_> system - about ubuntu
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: it displays the full 1920 by 1200 resolution but it auto scrolls to the left and down to view the content
<amenado> Kalamansi-> how did you even get that gateway in there, did you type it in via  the route add command?
<NAbreu> how to get sound working on ubuntu studio even though sound worked in regular ubuntu?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : im not sure why it would do that.....
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: so i guess it worked in a way but i wanna view the whole 1080p are on the screen and not have to scroll over
<xyblor> is there a shell command to open a file with the program associated with that extension type?
<tdawgedogg_> ya im confused to
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : i would say go to system-prefs-screen res and dbl check...if you havent
<Kalamansi> amenado : i use the gui right in the upper
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: I know ive had 1920 by 1200 before...in my last install of ubuntu gutzy but i had to wipe it and start over cuase some error
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: yep it says 1920 by 1200
<AntiUSA> how do I compile/install software that is still in the form of sourcecode? (tar.gz)
<tdawgedogg_> can anyone else help on this issue?
<amenado> Kalamansi-> can you remove that entry from the gui and add it manually via the  route add command?
<insta> tdawgedogg_: is there an #nvidia ?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : id say post in the forums
<insta> AntiUSA: extract the archive first
<AntiUSA> then?
<insta> AntiUSA: make sure you have the build-essentials package installed
<tdawgedogg_> yeah forums take to long...im looking for sucess before i go to bed :)
<Z_o-s-o_> hahaha
<Qwel> gedit launches the GUI for editing txt based applications, is there a prompt command for launching an image editor?
<Z_o-s-o_> wishful thinking :D
<tdawgedogg_> exactly
<insta> AntiUSA: then make sure you have the dependencies
<Z_o-s-o_> lemme keep looking for ya
<insta> AntiUSA: then cd into the directory of source code, and run "./configure"
<Tankado> how can i copy a directory from my library to my /usr/include/ dirs?
<insta> then "make"
<Tankado> i need root premission
<insta> then "sudo make install"
<Ultraputz> rgsteel1 - nope. :-) i set it to 16/44, had it at 16/22
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: wait, it worked for res 1920 by 1050
<AntiUSA> great
<AntiUSA> thakns Insta
<tdawgedogg_> what is the res of 1080p again?
<ritzcracker> this is interesting lol
<Z_o-s-o_> dunno
<ritzcracker> http://groups.google.com/group/maxlist/msg/b7ab0a1cce615d11
<Qwel> gedit launches the GUI for editing txt based applications, is there a prompt command for launching an image editor? Anyone?
<tdawgedogg_> frack...maybe this monitor is 16:9 and not 16:10
<Z_o-s-o_> 1920X180
<Z_o-s-o_> 1080
<tdawgedogg_> crap im an idiot
<amenado> Tankado-> do you really need to copy, can you not use a symlink?
<Z_o-s-o_> so now it should work
<Tankado> i dont know what a symlink is, i just need it in my c++ includes for projects
<amenado> Tankado man ln
<AntiUSA> Insta: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<NAbreu> does anyone know why sound would not work after I upgraded to ubuntu studio 7.10 from gutsy?
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: im checking native resolution for the monitor
<amenado> NAbreu-> gutsy is 7.10 isnt it?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : k
<Qwel> gedit launches the GUI for editing txt based applications, is there a prompt command for launching an image editor? Anyone?
<insta> AntiUSA: just try "make" then
<ckin2001> gimp?
<NAbreu> amenado: yes
<breodje> hi, how would you install a small KDE, e.g. just an entry in the KDM, and not all the stuff like amor akregator and so on
<Tankado> amenado : just for knowledge what does "cp: omitting directory `/home/user/poco-1.3.2/'"  means?
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: ok its only 16:9 so 1920 by 1050....it works not thanks so much dude
<Z_o-s-o_> ok
<ckin2001> Tankado, cp -R
<Z_o-s-o_> np
<AntiUSA> ahmm.... there's actually an executable in here... I guess it's already encrypted? I don't install this? How do I put it in my Games menu?
<breodje> when i type aptßget install kde he likes to download 250 MB, but i need only kicker and kdebase and of course startkde in the KDM
<amenado> Tankado-> it did not copy it because you did not have a recursive option or all in the copy command
<AntiUSA> already compiled***
<AntiUSA> brainfart, hahaha
<Tankado> ahh ok thanks
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: are you good with soundcard chipset drivers also lol...still havent gotten my 5.1 working yet
<insta> does sudo make install work?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : not so much....what kind of card is it?
<workman> people can i create a mail box on my Ubuntu 7.10 ? to have amail address like workman@(myip-orworkman).org.blabla.. ?
<AntiUSA> insta?
<o7andrew> anyone know about mac ibook g3's and ubuntu??
<insta> AntiUSA: sorry lemme catch up
<ritzcracker> o7andrew
<bullgard4> What popular programs do need a 'scrollkeeper database'?
<ritzcracker> what issue are you having
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: Realtek ALC850 chipset....its intrigrated on the board
<insta> oh you didn't say anything
<ritzcracker> if its the same as me join the party
<insta> ball is in your court AntiUSA
<mdk[]> how can you make icons large on the desktop without them becoming pixelated?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : id say open the mixer and go to edit-prefs....and see if theres anything regarding surround in there
<bullgard4> AntiUSA: Ubuntu is a familiy-friendly community. Please choose another nickname and not one which is discriminating a nation.
<workman> people can i create a mail box on my Ubuntu 7.10 ? to have amail address like workman@(myip-orworkman).org.blabla.. ?
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: under device HDA Nvidia (Alsa mixer) i see surround
<tdawgedogg_>  but under device i dont see realtek alc850
<tdawgedogg_> im looking under default mixer tracks right?
<Z_o-s-o_> so you have an nvidia chipset then
<tdawgedogg_> yes NVIDIA nForce 550 MCP
<Z_o-s-o_> ok tick the box for surround
<Z_o-s-o_> then go back to the main mixer
<Z_o-s-o_> you should see sliders for it now
<tdawgedogg_> wait where is main mixer
<tdawgedogg_> im under default mixer tracks
<tdawgedogg_> under sound preferences
<Z_o-s-o_> the main mixer is just double clicking the volume icon
<Z_o-s-o_> where u set the volume
<tdawgedogg_> i only see pcm front mic and line in
<tdawgedogg_> also where did everyone else go lol
<Z_o-s-o_> yeah but from that window go to edit-prefs
<Z_o-s-o_> and select surround
<notyeta> hey, room, i wanna install ubuntu from an iso image but i didn't burn it into CD.
<tdawgedogg_> oh snap i can add center and surround
<tdawgedogg_> is LFE the subwoofer?
<Kalamansi> amenado : how to add in route add command?
<Z_o-s-o_> dunno
<tdawgedogg_> ok ill test this
<Z_o-s-o_> but when u select surround, it should add volume sliders for it
<z5000man> I got a problem with my Gutsy install, can someone help?
<tdawgedogg_> yeah it did!!!
<Z_o-s-o_> sweet
<Z_o-s-o_> turn it up
<Sonicadvance1> I seem to be having troubles. I've compiled and installed a kernel (2.6.25-RC2) and it runs fine. But When I try compiling the Nvidia Driver's. It fails because it can't find Linux kernel headers. Anyone have experience in getting the headers installed correctly and/or the nvidia driver? :D
<ol_dude67> hello
<Sonicadvance1> I never had this problem before >.>
<ol_dude67> Sonicadvance1, why did you up date the kernel?
<Sonicadvance1> ol_dude67, For some reason, it wasn't seeing both cores of my CPU. The new kernel I compiled myself does though
<tdawgedogg_> stupid amarok not having mp3 functionality
<tdawgedogg_> downloading plugin now....ill let u know Zoso
<Z_o-s-o_> kk'
<tdawgedogg_> download rate 4000b/s lol
<Z_o-s-o_> hhahaha
<amenado> Kalamansi route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<tdawgedogg_> wait wtf im sure i was playing mp3s this morning with amarok wtf x 10
<workman> people can i create a mail box on my Ubuntu 7.10 ? to have amail address like workman@(myip-orworkman).org.blabla.. ?
<amenado> Kalamansi  if this gives you an error, it means 192.168.1.1 is unreachable
<Z_o-s-o_> hahaha
<Z_o-s-o_> impossible'
<tdawgedogg_> what do you guys use to play musik...what program?
<Z_o-s-o_> xmms here
<Sonicadvance1> tdawgedogg_, I use gtkpod to play music :D
<workman> tdawgedogg_, with xmss type sudo apt-get install xmms
<workman> xmms rulz :P
<Z_o-s-o_> yup
<Kalamansi> amenado : $route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 ... done.. ping 192.168.1.1 is unreachable
<Z_o-s-o_> ive been using XMMS / Winamp for a long time
<tdawgedogg_> oh snap xmms is already installed on my system
<Sonicadvance1> woo?
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<tdawgedogg_> sonic whats so good aboot gtkpod?
<amenado> Kalamansi that signifies you have a problem with your cable or the switchport you are using is a problem
<Z_o-s-o_> i use banshee for my ipod
<Sonicadvance1> tdawgedogg_, Nothing really. I just implemented the music playing capabilities by myself. I like using my own work ;)
<deko> anyone able to help with getting GDM to start on a sun blade 2000 with a pgx64 gfx card ?
<tdawgedogg_> heh okay....isnt amarok suppossed to be the l33test program for linux?
<Sonicadvance1> eh, Don't care for Amarok, too bulky
<Z_o-s-o_> xmms is the perfect size
<tdawgedogg_> bulky meaning uses to much memory?
<Z_o-s-o_> and its fast
<Sonicadvance1> Both GUI and Memory
<tdawgedogg_> ah okay
<Sonicadvance1> GTKpod + my gstreamer player = around 5MB average
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<deko> anyone able to help with getting GDM to start on a sun blade 2000 with a pgx64 gfx card ?
<Z_o-s-o_> now thats tough
<z5000man> Does anyone know of any common problems with the bind setup on gutsy?
<bullgard4> What popular programs do need a 'scrollkeeper database'?
<z5000man> im getting rdnc connect error
<Z_o-s-o_> no idea
<deko> i take it as a no then. am i invisible ?
<Z_o-s-o_> deko
<z5000man> lol
<Z_o-s-o_> i have no idea
 * deko disables his invisibility cloak
<Sonicadvance1> Wish I had a Sun blade 2000 with a pgx64 gfx card :D
<Z_o-s-o_> is the server old?
<z5000man> hey look everyone dekos here
<deko> woot
<Z_o-s-o_> Sun Blade 2000 isnt as sexy as an Apple Xserve
<deko> this is a desktop workstation not a rack mount so not that sexy
<z5000man> can you direct me to a channel with help on gutsy then?
<Z_o-s-o_> ahhh
<AntiUSA> bullgard, the very existence of the USA is not family friendly
<Sonicadvance1> aw
<AntiUSA> america is an oppressive imperialist empire, it is not "discriminated again"
<tdawgedogg_> wow guys the menu affects are awesome in xmms!
<AntiUSA> boo hoo, poor americans, they're so oppressed!
<tdawgedogg_> like when u right click
<Z_o-s-o_> where u from AntiUSA
<AntiUSA> the USA
<Sonicadvance1> haha
<Z_o-s-o_> ahha very good
<tdawgedogg_> whats the best graphical musical program lol....i love the lil effects and shit
<AntiUSA> that arguement is like white people complaining about racism against them
<Silencerr> oO
<Z_o-s-o_> so move to canada and be done with it
<Z_o-s-o_> no use complaining
<tdawgedogg_> lol white power..wait i thought this was an ubuntu room lol
<doyle> hey, all.
<tdawgedogg_> ODOYLE RULES
<Silencerr> hi
<doyle> ::yawn:: what's up, all?
<AntiUSA> Z-o-s-o: moving to another country doesn't change the relation of the USA to the world. The us has killed over a million Iraqis. If I move to Canada will they stop?
<tdawgedogg_> zoso...thanks u helped me fix it
<doyle> i'm having a hell of a time with my wireless card.   basically, it works; works with WEP.
<TrustNoOne> Need help with wireless. I have a D-Link DWA-652. It has the ID of 168c:0023. I installed ndiswrapper and the driver and my card is recognized, but when I try to connect to a network it does not connection, my router is configured for WPA Personal and WPA2 Personal for AES and TKIP, and only my intel card is working (doesnt use ndis)
<|GaiJin|> hey guys... I was hoping one of you might like to tell me what package I have to reinstall to get my icons and stuff to work, just installed ubuntu 7.10 and NEtwork Manager applet is getting a error, and I have almost no icons
<doyle> what in the hell does it take to make WPA fckin' work ? :-)
<biouser> doyle, I forget, but it does...
<doyle> yea, trustnoone...   having similar problem.
<doyle> wpa_gui  and wpa_supplicant don't seem to work right.
<AntiUSA> Insta: if something has an executable file does that mean it's already compiled?
<Z_o-s-o_> AntiUSA : so you disagree with the US stand on terrorism....
<tdawgedogg_> when ur downloading at 2kb a sec u get so excited when u see a jump at like 40kb/s for like 2 seconds
<Piet> i managed to let my virtual hosts work. but i still got 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<doyle> i got it to finally CONNECT to the router, and an IP address is assigned, but i can't ping anything..
<biouser> doyle, just use NetMan to start
<insta> AntiUSA: yeah
<biouser> (NetworkManager or whatev it is)
<tdawgedogg_> anyone know how i can get some more compriz fusion plugins
<biouser> I always just Net <tab>
<TrustNoOne> ya my card wont even connect to nothing, i could try using WEP instead but... i have both versions of WPA with both types of encryption on my router and those arent working soooo
<biouser> I wish I could remember how I did it to help you guys
<biouser> it took me a couple of days though... then when I finally figured it out it took 5 minutes
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, you good with wireless?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : you mean more than it caME with?
<|GaiJin|> is there a command I can give apt to get it to reinstall all the entire thing, seem to be missing some icons and sheit
<doyle> i am using network-manager;  works for WEP connections.  WPA doesn't seem to connect, or doesn't connect and then work.
<AntiUSA> ok, so how do I add software that is compiled into my Application menu
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, not really, i only use it at my school and i vpn don't use wpa
<biouser> doyle, does it ask for a key?
<TrustNoOne> I dont like wep, it only supplies encryption for wireless network, not hard wired
<doyle> not anymore.
<doyle> i had ran wpa_passphrase and supplied the ssid and the passphrase
<doyle> now it does not ask anymore.
<Piet> i managed to let my virtual hosts work. but i still got 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts , someone knows why? i dont have in any file NameVirtualHost btw..
<biouser> mine asks for a key every time but it took so long to get it to work I decided not to play with it further
<macogw> AntiUSA: just right click the menu and hit "edit menu" then add a thing for it and in the command part put the path to it (if you compiled it in your home directory, youll have to figure that out yourself, but if when you did "./configure" you didn't set a prefix, just putting the name will work)
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, vpn and wep are different
<doyle> how do you 'clear' the saved WPA key.
<TrustNoOne> sn00zer, i know, vpn has nothing to do with what im doing, and i hate wep, im trying to get WPA to work
<Z_o-s-o_> WEP is a type of encryption
<comradjohn> Hello folks, anyone got a moment for an installation question?
<Z_o-s-o_> VPN allows you to access a remote network from another network
<nix> .gf.vbn
<nix> jfvbvc
<nix> jdfgfd
<nix> ,k,ckcvbcv
<nix> jfdgdfgdf
<nix> mjcvb/cv
<macogw> TrustNoOne: i think wep and wpa are both wireless encryption protocols.  for wired youd need a vpn
<FloodBot3> nix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AntiUSA> sweeeeeeeeeeet
<Z_o-s-o_> ok comrad john
<AntiUSA> thanks!
<TrustNoOne> vpn = virtual private network, that has nothing to do with connecting to a wireless connection
<Z_o-s-o_> exactly
<doyle> how can i clear the entered password for a wpa connection, so it will ask again?
<tdawgedogg_> z_o-s-o_: how do i choose what extension is opened with what application
<macogw> TrustNoOne: right so if you want an encrypted connection regardless of whether you're using wired or wireless, you need to use an encrpted vpn tunnel
<TrustNoOne> macogw, no, wep is wireless encryption, and so is WPA, but WPA provides wired encryption as well, its more secure than wep
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, in my setup the school offers unsecured ap's but you can only open one page with directions on using vpn to get full internet access
<Z_o-s-o_> comradjohn : whats your question
<macogw> doyle: if you install seahorse it should let you delete it from your keyring
<TrustNoOne> macogw, im talking about encrypted on my home network, not over the internet
<tdawgedogg_> I still have to go to open with Xmms
<doyle> ok. let me check; thanks.
<tdawgedogg_> instead of dobule clicking
<comradjohn> I've just installed Ubuntu using a burned copy of the downloaded live DVD
<bazhang> wired encryption via wpa? ;]
<comradjohn> and I'm trying to install a number of different development suites
<comradjohn> for example, an Erlang package
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : right click the mp3 and go to the opens with tab
<sn00zer> TrustNoOne, wpa is available and i connect to it with M$ but i haven't found anyone that was able to connect reliably so never tried it myself
<macogw> TrustNoOne: why does it need to be encrypted between your box and the router on a wired network? do you usually have crackers, script kiddies, and wardrivers using wired connections within your LAN?
<Z_o-s-o_> comradjohn : ok
<comradjohn> getting the source to Erlang was easy enough
<comradjohn> running ./configure like normal it says "you have no curses lib"
<comradjohn> so I go looking for one of those
<comradjohn> find it supported in system->(one moment while I look for the rest of that)
<macogw> comradjohn: why not just install it from the repos?
<bluefox83> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<macogw> comradjohn: system -> admin -> synaptic
<ph0rensic> what up folks
<comradjohn> yep, synaptic that was it
<comradjohn> so I try and install it
<doyle> i installed from the liveCD and it ran right the first time. even picked up my stupid softMAC wifi card.
<comradjohn> ncurses that is
<macogw> comradjohn: why dont you just install erlang from synaptic?
<comradjohn> Oh I did
<comradjohn> but we're getting to that
<bazhang> !info erlang
<ubotu> erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:11.b.5dfsg-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 26 kB, installed size 72 kB
<TrustNoOne> macogw, thats not it, im trying to connect my wireless adapter to my router using ndiswrapper, but i am having no luck, my router is set to use WPA personal or WPA2 personal with either TKIP or AES encryption, i didnt try WEP but i dont want to use WEP anyways, but everytime i try to connect it just times out and doesnt establish a connection even tho the driver was installed correctly and is recognized
<comradjohn> That's the one
<doyle> yea, synaptic does a really good job with making sure you dont get caught up in a dep-hell.
<comradjohn> Except that it didn't work
<comradjohn> Here's the problem
<comradjohn> Just about every other thing I've tried to install from any of the three package managers that have come with ubuntu
<doyle> i get it to connect to the WPA/WPA2 , but i can't ping anything -- can't even ping the gateway IP
<macogw> TrustNoOne: oo i see... im just not sure ndiswrapper does wpa then...
<comradjohn> has failed
<comradjohn> with this message:
<comradjohn> (one moment finding a copy)
<macogw> comradjohn: is it telling you it wants the CD? go to sytem -> admin -> software sources and uncheck the CD
<TrustNoOne> macogw, according to my device ID and the list on ndiswrapper site, that it should be working, although my specific card is not listed, other cards that are similar and have the same device ID and chipset are supposedly working with WPA
<comradjohn> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)]/pool/main/t/tcl8.4/tcl8.4_8.4.15-1build1_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<comradjohn> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<comradjohn> so yes, sounds like it is telling me it wants the cd rom
<brian_> hey guys where do i go to install the cube?
<macogw> comradjohn: yeah do what i just said
<macogw> !ccsm | brian_
<ubotu> brian_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<brian_> thanks
<comradjohn> wait a minute
<brian_> ok
<comradjohn> if I'm unchecking this cdrom thing that means it'll download from the internet right?
<TrustNoOne> macogw, also read on a forum that this guy has the same card as me, installed this distro of linux with ndis already installed and he just installed the inf file for the driver and he said it worked perfectly, he didnt say what encryption method he was using though, but im stumped because I tried all combos of WPA and WPA2 encryption
<Z_o-s-o_> comradjohn yes
<comradjohn> See, that's what exactly what I was trying to avoid by using the DVD version
<tdawgedogg_> hey how do i tell .mp3 files to be opened by a certain program?
<comradjohn> But I guess if that's not possible I'll just have to hope the lappy stays good for a year :)
<biouser> sorry I can't help doyle, off to sleep.  I found my solution in the user documentation eventually I think
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : right click an mp3.....go to open with......expand command line thing....and type Xmms
<macogw> comradjohn: if you disconnect from the internet and what you want is on the disk, it should work from the disk
<Survivorman> right click, properties, open with
<Z_o-s-o_> thatll make mp3s open in Xmms
<comradjohn> umm
<macogw> comradjohn: but you have to have the disk in teh drive
<comradjohn> now I am confused
<comradjohn> right the disk is in the drive
<comradjohn> that part I got
<comradjohn> it's mounted too
<sofiankrt> which command can I use to copy all the .iso images in different directories in my home directory to a directory called Distros?
<doyle>     no problem biouser .  thx anyways.
<cishpix> How can I run public file server from kde4 in ubuntu??
<comradjohn> but what you're saying is that I can either be connected to the internet and trying to get apps that way, or have the disc in the drive and try and get apps that way, but not both simultaneously?
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: expand command line thingy...in gutsy?
<doyle> i like installing 'base' from the CDROM.
<macogw> comradjohn: i usually just install everything from online and take the disk out of my sources because of that error... but if youre offline and run "sudo apt-get update" the internet ones should be ignored and only whats on the DVD will be available
<ChrisULM> does anyone know of a program that will automatically download rss feeds of audio/video podcasts to my webserver?
<doyle> once fully installed. i pretty much set my repositories to use the online ones.
<doyle> so once up, i do a big, online, update.
<comradjohn> Okay good to know then
<doyle> then i start installing my custom packages.
<macogw> comradjohn: i havent really had any luck being online and using the disk... i think youre supposed to be able to, but i havent really investigated it
<macogw> sofiankrt: cp ~/*iso ~/Distros/
<macogw> sofiankrt: after you make the ~/Distros directory
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : right click an mp3.....and go to properties
<bluebanana> hi folks. am playing a freeware game called "N, the Ninja Platformer". I get an error: ./n_v14: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bluebanana> How do i get that libgtk file?
<comradjohn> the idea macogw is to set this thing up so that it can run independent of the internet, to include, if necessary, reformatting/reinstallation of packages, from one of a series of triplicate ubuntu installation dvds
<sofiankrt> macogw: will this command work even if the images are in other directories in my home directory?
<james__> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<james__> hello
<macogw> sofiankrt: oh..no
<z5000man> Specifically, my problem is with the setup of bind.  After I install it, the guide on howtoforge says to use it to stop the dns service.  But when I do this I get this error: Stopping domain name service... bind.  rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused.  Any ideas?
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : then go to open with....click add....and go to use custom command (expand it_ and type XMMS
<bluebanana> The "N Ninja" game is available at http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/n_v1linux.tar.gz
<bluebanana> please help
<ph0rensic> bluebanana, Google the package name for it.. I think there is a newer version out.. then do your regular sudo apt-get ...
<macogw> sofiankrt: thatd require a somewhat longer script to search through every directory in your home directory recurseively..
<sofiankrt> macogw: that's the problem I faced
<Peddy> Can someone please tell me if and how I can copy and paste Firefox images into, say, Openoffice writer? Thanks ;)
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : that'll make all mp3s open in xmms
<bluebanana> ph0rensic: what's the package name?
<jimlay> Does anyone else experience random freezing in gnome? I've used sawfish and rxvt for years and thought I'd try gnome again but it randomly freezes and hangs. I've tried everything I can think of to make it not do anything automatic but I can't handle this. In so many ways it seems like there is hardly any improvement in gnome in the last 6 years - the basic problems of it being unstable and eating crap whenever I do anything haven't changed 
<sofiankrt> macogw: I actually have only 3 directories with ISO images
<macogw> sofiankrt: are they only in a few or are they literally everywhere?
<ph0rensic> bluebanana, I dont know off hand ...
<macogw> sofiankrt: ok then just do it in each of those 3 directories
<james__> xubuntu's bad....
<bluebanana>  libgtk-1.2.so.0, ph0rensic?
<tdawgedogg_> Z_o-s-o_: is there any media players that can dock onto the bottom or top bars?
<tdawgedogg_> like to show what song is playing or whatever
<macogw> james__: i wont argue as i dont like xfce....but could you explain your reasoning?
<Z_o-s-o_> jimlay : I get pausing in gutsy too....you have an nvidia gfx card?
<tdawgedogg_> or to change song without maximizing it
<jimlay> Z_o-s-o_: yeah.
<Z_o-s-o_> tdawgedogg : dunno bout that
<jimlay> But it doesn't happen with sawfish (no gnome)
<Z_o-s-o_> jimlay : apparently its Nvidia casuing it
<tdawgedogg_> wow thats such a popular thing it windows too....you would think linux nerds would be all over that
<sofiankrt> macogw: but the actual images are in other directories in those three directories
<macogw> sofiankrt: like you can do: cp ~/thing1/*iso ~/Distros/  then cp ~/thing2/*iso ~/Distros/
<comradjohn> okay this definately appears to be working now
<james__> my xfce always crashed...
<macogw> sofiankrt: oh
<comradjohn> than you very much macowg
<sofiankrt> macogw: with a mandriva folder, ubuntu folder...
<macogw> comradjohn: no problem
<CaRtz> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<doyle> i had accelerated X with my old(er) nvidia card on my gentoo-desktop; never tried it with Ubuntu.
<macogw> sofiankrt: are they varying levels of depth?
<comradjohn> and Z_o_s-o_
<Z_o-s-o_> np
<LL000> hi can someone help to protect against arp caching attacks?
<Z_o-s-o_> sorry i couldnt help more
<sofiankrt> macogw: I think so, yeah
<macogw> sofiankrt: like would ~/thing1/*/*iso work?
<comradjohn> that anything like an AARP cane attack?
<tdawgedogg_> nobody knows how to put music functions like to change songs on either the top or bottom bars?
<sofiankrt> macogw: I'll check...
<LL000> what tools I need ?
<LL000> arpalert?
<macogw> sofiankrt: oh wait here's an idea
<Piet> i managed to let my virtual hosts work. but i still got 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts , someone knows why? i dont have in any file NameVirtualHost btw..
<ph0rensic> bluefox83, it should be just libgtk1.2
<ph0rensic> bluefox83, so sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2   try that
<Survivorman> tdawg, some music programs integrate with an icon there, and there are panel applets to do it too
<cishpix> How can I run public file server from ubuntu??
<sofiankrt> macogw: they are at the same depth, actually
<tdawgedogg_> survivorman: how would i find something like this for xxms or amarok?
<macogw> sofiankrt: if you run "sudo updatedb" your locate db gets updated.  then do "locate .iso" to find the isos on your system.  send that's output to the new directory, so "cp `locate .iso` ~/Distros"
<LL000> any chan talking about security?
<macogw> sofiankrt: the backticks (these things ` ) tell it to put the output of that command right there so it just puts those files into the command
<james__> why xfce
<james__> why xfce alway crashed? any matter with compiz?
<macogw> LL000: i know a hacking channel on this server...
<sofiankrt> sofiankrt: oh, great! Thanks! I'll try it now
<comradjohn> okay, great, it's installed and it's running
<comradjohn> in /usr/bin, how do I set my path to include /usr/bin?
<macogw> LL000: i dont know how up for teaching they are since theyre mostly buddies
<macogw> comradjohn: echo $PATH
<macogw> comradjohn: whats that say? it should say /usr/bin's already in there
<KenSentMe> How can i make sure apache2 wont be started at boot althought it is still installed on my system?
<killown> I want to be able to add keyboard shortcuts on gnome anyone can help me?
<comradjohn> it is in there
<comradjohn> hmm
<gort> hey! how do I check my ext3 system for errors and fix 'em?
<comradjohn> oh nevermind
<comradjohn> heh
<comradjohn> it's "erl" not "erlang"
<KenSentMe> killown, System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts?
<comradjohn> I had typed "erl" hit tab, didn't even look for the autocompletion hit enter and got erlang :)
<killown> kenade, I dont want change I want add
<sofiankrt> macogw: it's giving me a        cp: cannot stat `locate .iso': No such file or directory
<macogw> gort: you have to check it while not running from it....so from a live cd
<gort> ok
<comradjohn> okay, right on
<macogw> sofiankrt: the one after iso is also a backtick
<comradjohn> thanks again
<killown> example I want add a shortcut for amsn
<gort> but what command should I use
<sofiankrt> macogw: I used the same keyboard... key
<macogw> gort: fsck /dev/sdXY where X is a letter based on the disk (a for first, b for second, c for third) and Y is a number based on partiton (1, 2, 3 etc)
<macogw> sofiankrt: did you "sudo updatedb" first?
<sofiankrt> macogw: yep
<gort> thank you very much
<macogw> sofiankrt: and there's a space between locate and the . ?
<macogw> sofiankrt: can you copy and paste exactly what the command you put was?
<sofiankrt> macogw: and I also ran locate .iso and it found everything
<ErikR> I read in the man page for update-rc.d that it is not encouraged for admins to manage runlevels and scripts..
<ErikR> what tools would you recommend to use for that?
<sofiankrt> macogw: cp 'locate .iso' /home/sofiankrt/Distros
<knappen> Is there any program that's similar to netmeeting?
<macogw> sofiankrt: those arent backticks
<macogw> sofiankrt: use this key ` not this one '
<macogw> sofiankrt: if its an american keyboard, that's the not-shift ~
<KenSentMe> killown, sorry, cant find out how to do that either
<vbotond> hi i am new at linux, I have installed ubuntu, but after the sistem starts my monitor just shut down, can you help me wit this?
<sofiankrt> macogw: `?
<macogw> sofiankrt: yes
<killown> kenade, no problem thanks a lot
<sofiankrt> macogw: great! thanks!
<KenSentMe> killown, maybe this can help: http://www.captain.at/howto-gnome-custom-hotkey-keyboard-shortcut.php
<sofiankrt> macogw: I'm entering cp 'locate .iso' /home/sofiankrt/Distros
<killown> ok
<sofiankrt> macogw: and I'm getting cp: invalid option -- U
<KenSentMe> killown, gconf-editor is run in terminal without sudo
<sofiankrt> macogw: and Try `cp --help' for more information.
<killown> yes
<ErikR> what tools would you recommend to use instead of update-rc.d?
<tuntun> Hi, What is the best app to transcode some wma to mp3?
<vbotond> why my monitor shut down, after the sistem loads?
<sofiankrt> macogw: still here?
<macogw> sofiankrt: U?  i wonder if your isos have spaces in the name if that makes a difference... ok try:  for file in `locate .iso` ; do cp "$file" ~/Distros/ ; done
<macogw> sofiankrt: yes i was experimenting
<sandy3712> can anyone hlep me find blendercad . I install blender and i need scrpit for blender
<|GaiJin|> sooo,,, anyone know what package I need to reinstallto get all the icons and stuff??
<AntiUSA> is there a way to make a trial driver that the trial has ended on work again?
<macogw> ErikR: er well.... updated-rc.d is "the Debian Way" to manage that... "the Red Hat Way" is chkconfig which doesn't exist for Debian because update-rc.d is our version of it
<macogw> ErikR: other than that, youd delete the corresponding symlinks manually which seems somewhat more risky than using the provided tools
<ErikR> okay.. the man page says it's not recommended macogw should I disregard of that?
<ErikR> yeah.. I can't understand why manual symlinking is recommended above the script..
<sofiankrt> macogw: It's working! Thanks!
<tuntun> What is the best app to transcode some wma to mp3?
<AntiUSA> I have a linux-projects.org webcam trial driver and I bought it, but the guy hasn't mailed me the driver yet. the trial driver stopped functioning. How does it know it's trial is expired?
<ErikR> I'll read up un update-rc.d then :)
<sandy3712> can anyone hlep me find blendercad . I install blender and i need scrpit for blender
<vbotond> how can I adjust screen resolution before the sistem starts
<ErikR> you know of any gui frontends for that macogw?
<ErikR> perhaps I should install webmin.. :)
<sofiankrt> but I have another problem. how do I connect to the internet wirelessly with my bcm94311 wlan card?
<sofiankrt> psi, actually
<macogw> ErikR: well  you can use the tools it suggested.  debian's online thing says to use update-rc.d.  all the manpage is saying, i think, is that its not highly configurable so other stuff may work better and its just meant as a simple interface for packagers to use when writing post-install scripts for their packages
<bluefox83> ok, i installed all the required packaged, and installed libdvdread3 and i still can't get ANY media player to run a dvd...
<macogw> ErikR: bum is gui
<ErikR> okay..
<bluefox83> it keeps saying it can't read the NAV
<macogw> ErikR: it stands for boot up manager
<ErikR> cool
<macogw> sofiankrt: install bcm43xx-fwcutter to get the firmware
<_ruben> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bluefox83> gxine says Error reading NAV Packet
<sofiankrt> macogw: I have the cutter, but what do I do with it?
<bluefox83> any ideas?
<macogw>  sofiankrt when it installed it shouldve downloaded the firmware for ya
<AntiUSA> I have a linux-projects.org webcam trial driver and I bought it, but the guy hasn't mailed me the driver yet. the trial driver stopped functioning. How does it know it's trial is expired?
<sofiankrt> macogw: I've also been experimenting with ndiswrapper and other things, and I think I changed a few files. would that make any difference?
<macogw> sofiankrt: well it shouldve, technically, downloaded a driver and cut the firmware out for you and then put it in the right place
<macogw> sofiankrt: umm if youre using ndiswrapper, then the firmware has no use for ya.  if youre still using the bcm43xx driver, you need the firmware
<macogw> sofiankrt: if "changed a few files" includes blacklisting bcm43xx, thatd definitely have an effect
<sofiankrt> macogw: I might have done that... how do I unblacklist it?
<macogw> sofiankrt: if its listed in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, take it out of that file
<Peddy> Can someone please tell me if and how I can copy and paste Firefox images into Openoffice writer or the GIMP? Thanks ;)
<sofiankrt> macogw: hmm, that's weird. I remember blacklisting it, but it's not in the file!
<pretender> i had a random reboot yesterday on a new build of gutsy where can i find info that will help me know why it happened
<sofiankrt> maybe it's just not blacklisted?
<BernardB> Can I 'format' Wine, but still use it?
<de_pele> I think so.
<de_pele> But I think the best way to format wine is to apt-get remove --purge it and afterwards reinstall it
<Flannel> BernardB: what do you mean format?
<sofiankrt> macogw: actually it's not installed, according to apt-get. I'm installing it right now, it's extracting the firmware. cross your fingers!
<de_pele> who can help me with an livecd apache image (like pictures) problem?
<BernardB> Flannel, I mean: I've a lot of programs installed in Wine, but I can't delete them with 'Uninstall Wine Software'. It is taking too much space. Now I would like to delete all the programs at once.
<pbne04> if I do a   find . -name '*.*'  how do I exclude a certain filetype from *.*?
<pretender> need to fix random reboots on gutsy where can i find more info on why its happening.  Can anyone help
<Flannel> BernardB: everything you have for wine is stored in ~/.wine/drive_c/ removing the contents of that directory, will start you from scratch (except wine configs, if you want to remove those too, just delete the whole ~/.wine folder
<dave> pretender have you looked in your syslog
<de_pele> pretender, ==> may be you can have a look tot the output of dmesg
<compwiz18> I keep getting Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 833 with my IDE CD drive -- I have a DVD in the drive, and I just burned it, but now it is unable to read it.  Any ideas?
<compwiz18> pretender: is your system overclocked?
<pretender> no whiclooking at logs now
<pretender> looking at logs now
<BernardB> Flannel, can I still work with it if I delete the whole ~/.wine folder? How can I delete them from Applications → Wine?
<pretender> system not overclocked
<Flannel> BernardB: youre talking about through the menu?  I have no idea how wine handles that, sorry.
<dave> bernard, if you want to delete everything uninstall wine/delete its directories.
<BernardB> dave, then install it again?
<pretender> how do i view the output of dmesg
<leprasmurf> hello all, having a problem compiling mono develop
<dave> bernard, yeah
<BernardB> Flannel, thanks, dave, thanks: Will try it now
<leprasmurf> getting the following error: The type GLib.SList has two conflicting definitions,
<leprasmurf> it goes on to say i have to version of glib-sharp installed.  anyone know how I can uninstall one of them?
<dave> leprasmurf, did you try removing through synaptics?
<de_pele> who can help me with an livecd apache image (like pictures) problem?
<leprasmurf> dave: can't find the specific package in synaptic
<jay-oh-en> are there any people that are really good with grub
<dave> leprasmurf, did apt yield anything?
<jay-oh-en> cause i cant get windows to load from grub
<leprasmurf> dave: no
<dave> jay, is windows on the first partition
<leprasmurf> dave: I'm not sure if it's a library from multiple packages, so I'm not having much luck uninstalling it
<macogw> pretender: you type "dmesg" in a terminal and hit enter then view (read) the output (what it prints out)
<jay-oh-en> dave, no its on a second harddrive a sata
<dave> leprasmurf, i would recommend googling for what package glib-sharp comes with
<wrt_> shit vad värdelöst
<jay-oh-en> dave, want me to tell you my setup? if so, ill pm you
<leprasmurf> dave: I've found one, gtk-sharp, but I don't have it installed
<pretender> done that what should i be looking for
<dave> leprasmurf, shoot.
<wrt_> gått upp 7 på morgonen, med tuppen, åkt genom rusningen från tyresö till kista för att gå på seminarium
<mboman> wrt_: vad e värdelöst? att sitta här en fredags morgon?
<leprasmurf> dave: it seems to be integrated throughout mono and .net packages
<dave> leprasmuirf, let me drop into a window manager and get some background on mono
<macogw> mboman: english only, please
<mboman> macogw: sorry
<jay-oh-en> dave can you help me out
<leprasmurf> dave: ty
<macogw> mboman: unless you were just directin wrt to the channel for whatever language that was...
<dave> jay-oh-en , windows typicaly doesnt like to boot off of anything but the first partition its finicky like that.
<leprasmurf> dave: looks like it might be banshee, I'm going to try uninstalling it and see what happens
<mboman> macogw: that was Swedish, and wrt_ said something like "shit what useless" and I replied back "what´s useless?"
<mboman> in case he thought that Ubuntu was useless
<macogw> mboman: oo ok
<mboman> but apparently he just had a bad day
<jay-oh-en> dave did you get all the specs?
<macogw> mboman: i wasnt sure if s--- was something other than s--- in that language and got all confused on whether or not its swearing
<dave> leprasmurf, there is a ubuntu specific binary of mono in the repositories
<dave> jay-oh-en, no i didnt.
<jay-oh-en> dave i sent you pms
<mboman> macogw: well, it is but in swedish it's to as profane as in english
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> hey
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> i have two harddrives
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> one with ubuntu one with windows
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> 500gb for ubuntu
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> 200gb for windows
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> ide for ubuntu
<dave> jay-oh-en, i may not be recieving them if your not registered.
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> sata for windows
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> 500gb is master
<mboman> macogw: *not as profane
<jay-oh-en> <jay-oh-en> 200gb is slave or on another master
<jay-oh-en> dave did you get those?
<dave> jay-oh-en, you might have to use grubs chainloader feature to get windows to boot.
<ago> CALL FOR TESTERS FOR WUBI 8.04
<ago> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703839
<mthalmei>  /quit
<ago> We need feedback soon!
<osfameron> when dual booting, how much room do you normally leave for Windows Vista?
<ago> Please report any issue on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<pretender> macogw are you still able to help me
<osfameron> (I never bothered before, but apparently X61 bios upgrades aren't supported on Linux, so I might as well leave a vestigial windows install just to save me a bit of occasional hassle)
<jay-oh-en> dave do you want to see my grub
<mdk[1> Anyone know where the firefox logo is located (7.10)?
<AntiUSA> after compiling a driving with "make," how do I install it?
<macogw> pretender: i gave up a while ago on interpretting dmesg's output
<esperegu> what's the best one on one video conferencing option for linux? (preferred compatibility with windows). any good sites regarding hardware & bandwidth requirements?
<dave> theres also (an ugly) method of using the ntbootloader to boot your linux os
<dave> something i did for a while back when i still used lilo
<AntiUSA> someone please help, I need the to work like right now
<AntiUSA> time sensitive
<macogw> esperegu: if you can forward the necessary ports on your router or if youre on the same LAN, Ekiga and Wengophone both work with Windows Live Messenger
<pretender> ok thanks
<dave> clear
<macogw> esperegu: otherwise, the most recent Skype for Linux beta has video support
<esperegu> macogw: you know any sites that show bandwidth requirements and qua
<esperegu> qua
<spoja> gday everyone
<esperegu> quality examples?
<esperegu> macogw: I prefer open source
<dave> jay-oh-en, can you upload the menu.lst
<spoja> I'm installing ubuntu gutsy and the installer freezes at "configuring apt-get: scanning the mirror"
<jay-oh-en> dave yeah
<pen_> what backup tools are available for desktop users?
<Flannel> !backup | pen_
<ubotu> pen_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pen_> hi Flannel
<dave> spoja, are the dns settings and network properly setup on the install box
<spoja> it doesn't actually lock up, it just stops going any further
<pen_> ok
<spoja> dave, this is the install box
<pen_> I will take a look
<macogw> esperegu: nope, sorry
<sgtcyrex> where do i see if i have sata or ata (pata) in my lappie?
<dave> touche
<spoja> the network is working perfectly :P
<jay-oh-en> dave http://pastebin.org/20711
<spoja> I can see all the windows computers on the network and access the interpipes perfectly
<macogw> esperegu: ekiga and wengo are both open...they just use the regular old SIP protocol, just like Windows Messenger Live does
<macogw> esperegu: but using SIP requires you have the SIP ports open....thats why people consider Skype easier...it has a server sitting out there in the middle of nowhere grabbing it and redirecting traffic to avoid firewalls
<pepsi> hi.. im having trouble when using NVIDIA restricted drivers.. in particular with 'eagle' when it resizing the windows.. compare http://www.speakeasy.org/~jbutera/eagle.png with http://www.speakeasy.org/~jbutera/eagle-borked.png .. can anyone identify the controls it's using? (eg. GTK, KDE)
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek, HEY!!! :D
<jay-oh-en> dang
<spoja> anybody else? :(
<jay-oh-en> what do you need spoja
<spoja> I'm installing ubuntu gutsy and the installer stops at "configuring apt-get: scanning the mirror"
<spark__> hey guys
<spoja> it doesnt lock up or crash or anything, it just stops
<spoja> like it was waiting for something :/
<macogw> spoja: is it online or offline?
<spoja> online
<macogw> spoja: nevermind saw you said up there that network is working... no idea
<soulburner> spoja, just click 'dont configure network'
<soulburner> and do it when you get on the desktop
<soulburner> or itll sit there
<soulburner> just configure it manually
<soulburner> when you get to the desktop
<spoja> :/
<spoja> where is this "don't configure network" option?
<computer09809> so if my printer dont work with ubuntu what is a good medium hardware to network them?
<macogw> jay-oh-en: why would you send someone pms?  thats just mean!  once a month is often enough!
<soulburner> its the bottom option
<soulburner> i dont know the exact wording, i dont remember it
<spoja> the bottom of what? the installer?
<dave> ok jay
<jay-oh-en> macogw, how is that mean your tripping
<soulburner> yes, when it goes to the network configuration
<jay-oh-en> what dave,
<macogw> jay-oh-en: ... pms...capitalize it...
<dave> have you tried putting your windows drive first in the boot order of your bios
<macogw> jay-oh-en: as a girl, i gotta say more pms is a bad thing
<spoja> hahaha
 * spoja gets it
<babe7786> hi
<babe7786> im new in IRC
 * jay-oh-en doesn't get what this girl is talkin about
<spoja> welcome to IRC :)
<spoja> PMS, jay
<spoja> P.M.S
<macogw> jay-oh-en: youve never heard of PMS?
<spoja> acronym
<spoja> "once a month is enough"?
<jay-oh-en> dave no i havent
<dave> ^o)
<KnightWse> auw
<babe7786> i want to know how the IRC bot work
<KnightWse> that can hurt if you dont know that
<jay-oh-en> macogw, oh i get it
<spoja> post-menstural syndrome/symptoms/whatever
<KnightWse> i have the pms week on my Gcal !
<dave> well like i said jay, windows loves to be first, and hates grub.
<KnightWse> its PRE menstrual sindrome
<spoja> jay-oh-en, the period of time when women are grumpy once a month
<spoja> oh yeah
<dave> lol, have Gcal sms you a warning when needed.
<KnightWse> thats BEFORE the have their periods
<jay-oh-en> spoja, i got it im a pot head im slow
<spoja> yeah yeah yeah
<spoja> funny you should say that
<macogw> KnightWse: i use Cycle to track that stuff
<spoja> maybe you shouldn't do pot ;)
<KnightWse> the naggy time before the 'you dont get any' time
<spoja> but anyway
 * macogw agrees with spoja about jay-oh-en 
<jay-oh-en> ll
<jay-oh-en> lol
<spoja> are you guys sure that unchecking "don't configure network" will...
<spoja> dammit\
<spoja> it just started working again
<shnastybiznastic> alright, I want gnome to show an outline of the window I'm moving as opposed to drawing it while it's moving.  how do I go about this?
<spoja> oh hang on
<spoja> bah now I don't know what it's doing
<computer09809> so if my printer dont work with ubuntu what is a good medium hardware to network them?
<spoja> ok let me go over that again
<csaba> I've set in the Preferences->Appearance to have no visual effects at all. But when I minimize a window, it still makes an annoying animation. Is there a way to turn that off?
<computer09809> is it a hub?
<dave> shnasty turn down the visual effects
<spoja> are you sure that selecting "don't configure network" will fix the problem of when it freezes when installing apt-get and checking the mirror? :/ why would that have anything to do with the network?
<bluefox83> ok, i just discovered that my dvdrw has no group or owner defined...how do i go about setting those?
<computer09809> !hub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soulburner> spoja yep
<soulburner> beacuse i had the same problem
<spoja> ah ok
<soulburner> you'll just have to manually configure your network
<soulburner> once you get to the desktop as i did
<dave> chgown, gpasswd
<spoja> oh hang on, now it thinks its finished
<spoja> brb
<spoja> restarting
<soulburner> k
<shnastybiznastic> dave, I have selected the human theme, and no visual effects.  I am also not running any compositing
<jay-oh-en> dave, so can you help me with that grub ?
<dave> bluefox xhgown and gpasswd
<Stupid^Kid> hi, i want to know if there are some bridge client for linux,
<dave> chgown*
<soulburner> Stupid^Kid, , connection bridging?
<eric__> is there a way to "system restore" to yesterday?
<Stupid^Kid> a card game
<soulburner> ahhhhhhhhhh
<dave> jay, i cant give you much more
<soulburner> stupid^kid, try sudo apt-get install floater
<Stupid^Kid> soulburner: hehe , thank you
<soulburner> np
<cubexombi> did something with youtube change recently, I get no sound ONLY watching youtube vides, google vids is fine.. *scratches head*
<soulburner> resource: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364188 incase you'd like to check it out
<spark__> hey guys, i use a 5.1 aureon fun soundcard and till yesterday all worked fine but as i started my pc today there is only stereo sound. the subwoofer doenst work. anyone knows what i can do? long ago i use a asound.conf to manage this problem. i got the asound file but don't know how to use is. anyone can help me?
<bluefox83> i keep getting "Error reading from NAV packets" when trying to watch a movie in gxine, and none of my other movie players will play dvd's either :(
<pope22> i have been trying to install Kubuntu 7.10 with kde4 on my Toshiba Satelite for dual boot. However it seems to choke during the partitioning stage if the installation.  Are there any known problems?
<dave> blue, im assuming you installed the medibuntu dvd stuff
<bluefox83> yeah, i just took he movie out and popped it back in, and totem fired right up >.>
<dave> yeah i get annoyed by that.
<dave> although totem is the only prog so far wich recognizes my extra keys
<bluefox83> sure plays really well...
<computer09809> ?
<jay-oh-en> dave when i start my computer with that grub it says loading GRUB
<dgjones> pope22, I've had problems with paritioning on laptops before, I ended up downloading a gparted livecd and creating the partitions using that, then using the manual partition option to mount the partitions I'd created as "/", "/home" and swap, with the windows partion being mounted as "/Windows", you could also try the alternate cd which uses a text based installer
<jay-oh-en> dave then it says stage2
<Piet> i installed tomcat5 apache2 and modjk and configured but when i test to see if index.jsp is working i get "index of" / and the index.jsp file
<jay-oh-en> dave and it goes back t the menu
<dave> jay, this is after choosing win32?
<spark__> noone can help me?
<chakal> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dave> whats your issue spark
<cubexombi> would anyone know why youtube's got no love for me right now. I get No sound on flash video hosted there, any other site is fine, youtube vids playback ok, but.. well no sound. (tried changing DSPs and installing libflashsupport .. no luck)
<macogw> jay-oh-en: someone in #ubuntu-offtopic had to google PMS when i told them what just happened in here
<spark__>  hey guys, i use a 5.1 aureon fun soundcard and till yesterday all worked fine but as i started my pc today there is only stereo sound. the subwoofer doenst work. anyone knows what i can do? long ago i use a asound.conf to manage this problem. i got the asound file but don't know how to use it
<jay-oh-en> macogw, haha
<jay-oh-en> dave yes
<chakal> hy everybody
<dave> not familiar wth that hardware spark, sorry
<chakal> can anyone help me with wine
<macogw> chakal: ask your question. if someone has an idea, they'll chime in.
<dgjones> chakal, try asking in #winehq, if there's anybody around they're normally a good place to ask
<chakal> well , i use wine to launch Shareaza , but it closes alone
<dave> jay, since you are using two seperate drives, something i dont deal with often as I live in latop land. i would reccomend you think about considering the order of your drives. IE windows hates not being first.
<cubexombi> *scratches head* this flash audio problem is driving me nutz
<Spiegel> alright, here we go
<H4ck3rx> Howto fix no link detected Realtek 8168/8169 cards without login to windows?
<chakal> it worked well at the begining
<omega42> hi
<Spiegel> me = bored at 3 am wanting to install Ubuntu
<chakal> i tried to re-install
<omega42> have a question about iproute2 / source based routing..
<omega42> i want to use a special routing table for a subnet uning: ip rule add from 192.168.180.144/29 table special // ip route add x.y.0.0/16 via 192.168.10.1 table special
<omega42> this is working fine, until reboot, than this routes are lost. how do i make this permanent?
<Spiegel> Buffer I/O Error on device fd0, logical block 0
<mboman> Has anyone of you guys got gtwitter working? I keep getting connection error..
<dave> omega you need to put those into your networking init scripts
<omega42> (using ubuntu server 7.10)
<macogw> Spiegel: its 4 here. oh dang i didnt even start my math homework...
<omega42> in init.d?
<Spiegel> nice Macogw
<dave> 1 sec ive been on red hat all week, let me look
<H4ck3rx> nobody can help me?
<macogw> omega42, dave: redhat uses chkconfig, debian uses updated-rc.d
<Spiegel> what exactly is the issue with this error:   Buffer I/O Error on device fd0, logical block 0
<dave> yeah thats what i meant im all messed up right now from using redhat at work all week.
<fuffalo> how do i make it so mounted drives dont automatically make an icon on my desktop
<macogw> mboman: worked for me when i used it.  dont ask how though since it didnt involve and fiddling
<dave> stupid boss and his anti debianness
<mboman> macogw: cool
<dave> fuffalo, did you asign the mount point to somewhere other than your desktop
<ArthurArchnix> Hiya.. what's the first partition on the disk? I mean, where is it located, because I've read that the outside edge has the best read/write times...
<macogw> dave: i only know because we use CentOS in my system administration class.  all im learning in that class is in what ways RH and Debian are inompatible
<dave> 1st part inside of disk
<fuffalo> dave, they aren't mounted to my desktop - they just automaticlaly get an icon there
<ArthurArchnix> dave so the last partition is the fastest then, if you were using gparted to layout a new partitioning scheme I mean?
<macogw> ArthurArchnix: ive been told the first partition is the fastest...
<dave> macogw, yeah my boss is a centos advocate, so ive been playing with bridging and tap interfaces for his virtualization project all week
<macogw> ArthurArchnix: it was the reasoning given when putting swap first was suggested to me
<ArthurArchnix> macogw: That was my understanding too, but it makes sense that the outside edge is fastest, since it will be rotating the fastest.
<dave> arthur, if your foing to get into that kind of nitty gritty stuff (negligable speed increase) use fdisk
<omega42> ok, thanks
<Dflamingo> Can someone help me please?
<mboman> macogw: hmm.. for me it keeps saying that it can't connect...
<macogw> ArthurArchnix: the inside edge has the shortest distance to travel though because theyre small circles
<godfatherthedon> i m using linux,and going to configure apache. can i inherit the permissions of parent directory into child directory and files.every time when we create new inside that. if it is possibel than how to do that
<Dflamingo> I've got a problem that I dunno how to solve
<mboman> Dflamingo: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Dflamingo> xD, K
<macogw> mboman: i dont have it installed on this computer.  maybe something funny's going on at twitter?
<dave> and yeah macogw is right 1st part is fastest, its why i go swap, root, boot, and all the rest on a logical part
<Dflamingo> I just installed utorrent on ubuntu
<Dflamingo> And I tested the port
<Dflamingo> And it's not open
<Spiegel> Anyone know the issue? -- Buffer I/O Error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Dflamingo> How do I open it?
<mboman> Dflamingo: are you behind a router?
<macogw> Dflamingo: all ports are open
<Dflamingo> elcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
<Dflamingo> A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.
<Dflamingo> Checking port 38163 on 165.21.155.73...
<Dflamingo>  
<Dflamingo> Error! Port 38163 does not appear to be open.
<ArthurArchnix> Ok.. thanks for that dave, macogw
<Rijoe> Anybody can help me?
<FloodBot3> Dflamingo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dflamingo> I keep getting that error
<mboman> Ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall enabled by default. Instead it has very few (none?) network services listening to outside requests
<macogw> Dflamingo: all ports are open by default on ubuntu.  the entire reason thats secure like that is because nothing listens on any ports by default. if utorrent sets itself up to listen on a port though, itll receive data
<Dflamingo> And router = the internet connection thingy right?
<Dflamingo> Oooh
<Spiegel> ok, here we go "udevd-event [2335]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<Rijoe> I tried to print from Dos Windows to Ubuntu
<Dflamingo> So basically, I have to use utorrent to open a torrent and it'll work?
<macogw> Dflamingo: your router probably has a hardware firewall, right?
<Rijoe> But I don't know how to connect it?
<macogw> Dflamingo: no
<mboman> Dflamingo: yeah.. usually labeled "linksys" or "d-link"
<Dflamingo> ?
<Dflamingo> yah, Mine's called a prolink
<Dflamingo> And I don't know about a firewall
<Dflamingo> ._.
<mboman> Dflamingo: check the docs for that and look up "port forwarding"
<macogw> Dflamingo: when utorrent starts itll listen on ports *on your computer* but if you're behind a router, the data wont make it past the router to your computer without opening/forwarding ports on the router
<Dflamingo> hmm
<Dflamingo> can I get back to you?
<bazhang> Rijoe: you are using dos?
 * dave curse/loves nat
<Rijoe> yup
<Rijoe> in Windows
<Spiegel> Can anyone help me with this error - "udevd-event[2335]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<mboman> dave: it's not that bad.. for most people it is actually pretty good thing...
<bazhang> Rijoe: any reason not to get something more recent, like xp?
<comradjohn> okay, so one last question, before I call it a night, does anyone know how to get the mozilla that comes with ubuntu to actually go back a page when you hit the backspace key?
<Rijoe> usually i use net use lpt1 to connect to another share printer
<dave> mboman, yeah i know. but it just causes me problems at work ^_^
<mboman> dave: the best thing with all this "home networking" is that people actually get themself a firewall in the form of a broadband router. and most of the time it "just works"
<dave> mbomanyup, good for them actualy
<JKalfer> is there anyone in here?
<dave> my favorite thing is trying to predict all the client ports that my users will be using, so my firewall wont blacklist them. =/
<comradjohn> Yes
<JKalfer> ahh...first time on an IRC program in ubuntu
<macogw> JKalfer: this channel is never ever silent
<JKalfer> i bet
<jakeg> comradjohn: yes (mozilla, back button) go to about:config and search for 'backspace'. toggle it
<comradjohn> Thanks jakeg
<stefanv> hi all, has anyone else had problems with the compose key under Hardy?
<bazhang> !hardy | stefanv
<ubotu> stefanv: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stefanv> bazhang: ta
<comradjohn> Ahhh that's so much better, such a relief
<Spiegel> Can anyone help me with this error - "udevd-event[2335]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<Spiegel> on install try
<cox> hello all, i've got a standard azureus client running, whist that is running is it possible to add torrents via command line?
<ogretmen> hello
<ogretmen> anybody there
<comradjohn> yes
<comradjohn> mind you
<comradjohn> I don't have any answers
<comradjohn> but other people are around
<cox> lol
<ogretmen> how r u
<comradjohn> umm
<comradjohn> I M GD HW R U?
<ghosTM55> any people here use intel X3100 video card?
<ogretmen> fine
<ogretmen> ty
<ogretmen> actually i try ubuntu first
<comradjohn> Yeah, this is my first time using it too
<ogretmen> i like it
<ogretmen> u
<bie> hai
<comradjohn> I've got a 915 ghostm, seems to be working
<ogretmen> mm
<ogretmen> ur name
<ghosTM55> comradjohn: k,still intel hasn't released X3100 video card driver 4 linux
<Guschtello> hi, how can i prevent gnome-power-manager to be started in kde?
<fuffalo> how do i make it so mounted drives dont automatically make an icon on my desktop
<comradjohn> Don't really know what to tell you about that ghostTM55
<computer09809> what is a good printserver for ubuntu?
<ghosTM55> comradjohn: k , thx
<computer09809> what is a good print server for ubuntu?
<fuffalo> oooh found out how: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<dgjones> !hcl | computer09809, this might help, there's might be some listed on the hardware list
<ubotu> computer09809, this might help, there's might be some listed on the hardware list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ghosTM55> fuffalo: good , thx
<cosmo> dont you hate when you have spent hours and hours trying to fix something then feel like a complete dumb-ass because you realize you forgot something simple
<fuffalo> ghosTM55, That was a solution to my problem not yours hehe ;p
<comradjohn> Heh, I did that today cosmo
<fuffalo> oh you knew that...disregard!
<ghosTM55> fuffalo: i learned it , :)
<fuffalo> ahh hehe :)
<comradjohn> trying to run a CVS command in a massive script on a computer that didn't have the CVS installed :)
<godaddy> hi, I am getting an error from sudo saying "unable to lookup <hostname> via gethostbyname()". this is preventing me from sudo'ing. Any suggestions? Is it Live CD time?
<godaddy> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<macogw> cosmo: yes.  HackThisSite did that to me yesterday when i was trying to close quotes and things on a text box and use Perl and all kinds of junk...instead of just entering a ; to end the bash command the textbox was gonna run and throwing my commands in after it
<ghosTM55> fuffalo: i see "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux" in my DMESG , but still i don't know how to use my wireless card , do u have any idea about that?
<dgjones> fuffalo, there's another way of doing that, change the mount points to /mnt instead of /media, that solution also stops any removable usb keys/drives appearing on the desktop - Just thought I'd add that as another solution if you want those to appear
<cosmo> yeah mine was similar, copying files over but forgot to show hidden files so it was leaving some behind
<comradjohn> Oh
<macogw> ghosTM55: you shouldnt have to do anything.  that card "just works" on my laptop
<comradjohn> About the wireless card thing
<snuggl> anyone know how to get rid of that key-repeat bug in gutsy?
<comradjohn> Yeah, there's a little box with two monitors on the upper right side of the screen, ahs your network info
<comradjohn> you should see and option to use the wireless cards
<macogw> ghosTM55: just cliking on the network manager applet should show you all the wireless hotspot
<ghosTM55> macogw: but i can't connect to the internet , don't know why , i click the TP-LINK and it requires a passphrase
<macogw> ghosTM55: did you give it the passphrase?
<computer09809> thx
<comradjohn> it's your default passphrase
<comradjohn> the same one you setup the account with
<ghosTM55> macogw: i don't know the passphrase
<comradjohn> that one threw me for a minute too at first
<macogw> ghosTM55: you mean the WEP or WPA one for the wireless point?
<Ububegin> Can anyone help me or point me to any tutorial... i just want to host a simple helloworld.html in apache2 for Ubuntu system
<ghosTM55> macogw: yeah
<macogw> ghosTM55: when you setup the wireless access point you must have set some security stuff so that there's a password to keep random jerks from stealing your wireless...well as far as the router is concerned, right now you're a random jerk
<comradjohn> There's an apache out there that works outt've the box Ububegin, I forget the name but it's like "instant apache" or something like that
<comradjohn> you just drop the file into the hostpoint
<julle> is there a way to install a LAMP server without having to install ubuntu server edition?
<dgjones> !lamp | julle
<ubotu> julle: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<macogw> ghosTM55: go into the router config from your desktop and lookup what the password you set for it was
<macogw> ghosTM55: if you cant do that, you an always use the reset button on the router to turn off the wireless security
<Jigs> ei guys gudday!!!
<comradjohn> Hey Ububegin follow that LAMP
<Jigs> little help... how to access /root/.wine/user.reg ? what is the command?
<Jigs> how to login as a root?
<macogw> Jigs: you dont login as root
<Ububegin> comradjohn: actually, my apache2 has been set up prev already.. I am just looking forward to hosting a simple html site in it..
<macogw> !sudo | jigs
<ubotu> jigs: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<comradjohn> Okay then, so the site is setup, do you know where the file it's currently hosting resides?
<Jigs> macogw: k ty
<comradjohn> or rather the server is setup
<pretender> what is the best tool to do a system backup in ubuntu 7.10.  Can you create a restore disk from a backup.  I have tried mono rescue butit wont burn to DVD
<kane77> what program can I use to convert ogg to mp3?
<ph0rensic> kane77, why would u want to do that?
<macogw> pretender: mondo & mindi?
<gan> i am trying to make a live cd for the kernel 2.6.22-3-486, following the concept ubuntu concept, through qemu i bootd it is not able to detect the aufs module
<kane77> ph0rensic, I need to burn it to cd and the player only plays mp3 cd's
<KnightWse> try playing oggs on an ipod
<gan> what to do
<macogw> pretender: theres also dump and restore but idk how to use them
<dgjones> !backup | pretender
<ubotu> pretender: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<macogw> night all
<ghosTM55> macogw: good night
<ph0rensic> kane77, darn proprietary formats...
<kane77> ph0rensic, tell me about it :)
<gan> i am trying to make a live cd for the kernel 2.6.22-3-486, following the concept ubuntu concept, through qemu i bootd it is not able to detect the aufs module
<gan> i am trying to make a live cd for the kernel 2.6.22-3-486, following the concept ubuntu concept, through qemu i bootd it is not able to detect the aufs module
<kane77> !repeat | gan
<ubotu> gan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<godaddy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<godaddy> !gethostbyname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gethostbyname - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<godaddy> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jigs> macogw: how can i access this >>  /root/.wine/user.reg? i tried this command gksudo mousepad /root/.wine/user.reg, but nothing is happened.
<vbotond> how can I adjust screen resolution before the sistem starts
<dgjones> Jigs, macogw has quit the channel
<Jigs> aw
<Jigs> dgjones: u know sir how to access root file?
<pretender> mondo
<dgjones> Jigs, I don't know what format the .reg file is, but you could try "gksudo gedit /root/.wine/user.reg", that might work, I'm only guessing though
<Jigs> dgjones: k i'll try it
<dgjones> Jigs, if its a plain text file, I would think it'll work, do a backup copy before you change it though just in case
<vbotond> somebody can help me to adjust the screen resolution?
<bobslaede> hey :) Does anyone know if theres an app in existance that can track the movement of my eyes, with a webcam?
<jonah1980> hey guys i've installed gsynaptic and it works to turn tapping off but on reboot it's set back to how it was??? can anyone help please?
<Jigs> dgjones: i think the file is hidden
<Jigs> dgjones: is file hidden cant access?
<Jigs> dgjones: is hidden file cant access?
<ph0rensic> bobslaede, no but on a similar note, I have heard there is software in japan that can track views for say a bus-stop advertisement, so pay-per-look may be a viable advertising setup
<dgjones> Jigs, if you open nautilus and you /home folder, there's an option to show hidden files & folders
<ph0rensic> dgjones ctrl-h toggles hidden
<Jigs> dgjones: k i'll try it now
<dgjones> ph0rensic, thanks, couldn't remember what it was
<bobslaede> ph0rensic: cool enough, so it will probably show up in the near future for my personal webcam :)
<ph0rensic> dgjones, no prob
<ph0rensic> bobslaede, yay, if there is enough interest.. what purpose would u have of it?
<nios> anyone use Geforce 6100 gfx card?
<reverseblade> !watch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about watch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bobslaede> ph0rensic: i wanted to have my webcam track where im looking and have give that screen or window focus
<reverseblade> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jigs> dgjones: i see the file is there... but cant access.. hmm i think that file is too shy to show/popup
<ph0rensic> bobslaede, ahhh nice
<bobslaede> ph0rensic: yeah, would be cool :)
<z3x> does anyone know how do disable the loading of a module during install?
<dgjones> Jigs, have you got wine running or an application running that uses wine? maybe the file is locked
<twosouls82> z3x: look at "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<twosouls82> during install... ow
<z3x> yeah
<bobslaede> ph0rensic: maybe it could work as a mouse, and just have focus follow the mouse pointer, i dont know. would be great
<Jigs> dgjones: o i c, perhaps... ok i'll chk it out
<dgjones> Jigs, I don't use wine so can't help much more, maybe its worth you asking in #winehq - thats the main channel for wine queries
<z3x> I've already had to doge the bluetooth by booting safe graphics mode, and jumping to another session when it hangs loading bluetooth support
<Jigs> dgjones: u dont used wine? what program u are using?
<z3x> but after I start and reconfigure x and startx again, the installer runs, but hangs at 90% every time
<dgjones> Jigs, i don't run any windows apps
<mavi-> is there a good way to downgrade from gutsy?
<z3x> after it detects the hardware, it attempts to load the usb-storage module, and stays there for hours
<mavi-> or is hardy good enough yet?
<z3x> any ideas?
<Jigs> dgjones: ok
<vbotond> how can I boot in safe graphics mode
<Jigs> dgjones: ty
<dgjones> Jigs, no prbs, sorry i couldn't help anymore
<trentster> hey all, what is the general consensus of getting flash and java working natively under amd64 for firefox.....I have got it working with the wrapper but its very unstable....?
<twosouls82> z3x: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html mentions "debian-installer/probe/usb", maybe that helps?
<z3x> no that's for boot params
<G1015> Is there a way to view flash movies.. of all varieties i.e. YouTube, Google, ScrewAttack without ubuntu 7.10 locking up and having to restart the computer? That's the only beef I have right now.. well that and TrueCrypt locking up unless you use the "sync" command.
<z3x> I've already tried that and noapic
<z3x> G1015: Gnash
<z3x> open source flash viewer
<G1015> I've got nash installed but the controls on most embeded videos do not work
<G1015> gnash that is
<trentster> gnash does not work well, compatability is very very limited.
<z3x> I'll give you that, but not working well > crashing
<G1015> Yeah it seems so... but it at least it does not lock up the computer when it does play movies
<marfunc> how long until a new major release of ubuntu comes out? every 18 months?
<G1015> wow that sentence was f'd up.. but you know what I mean
<reverseblade> marfunc, every 6 months
<reverseblade> marfunc, april we will have a new baby
<G1015> 8.04 w00 w00
<dgjones> !releases | marfunc
<ubotu> marfunc: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<z3x> you could dl the videos and play them back in VLC G10105
<z3x> twosouls82, any other ideas?
<G1015> z3x, but what about videos that are in blogs... how do you download them when they are set to play in the browser?
<z3x> there's a firefox plugin for that
<G1015> coo... any idea what it's called?
<z3x> or just google flash video downloader firefox
<G1015> k
<marfunc> reverseblade: hrm, thats fast, i thought Mac OS was, its up to 10.5
<z3x> I honestly forget
 * bluefox83 would love an easy way to point at a flash movie in a browser and have gxine or something play it so i can close out the browser...
<tomtt> I tried connecting an external monitor to my asus6000 laptop, but it screwed up the resolution. Now after disconnecting the monitor and rebooting my laptop the resolution is still craptaculous. Is there some way to get it back the way it was before?
<G1015> so when the new version of Ubuntu comes out.. you can just update it from this version right?
<G1015> no wipe and install stuff?
<erUSUL> G1015: if the movies are mpeg avi or wmv embebed on the page i use mozilla-mplayer
<Piet> i set up java with tomcat but i got internal server 500 error
<erUSUL> G1015: if it is flash vidoe you need the flash plugin of course
<z3x> bluefox83, try writing a script to parse the page, wget the .flv or swf, and then pass the file name to gxine
<]Spectre[> hi to all.I have a little question.I need to migrate to ubuntu for java.comm library support (unsupported under windows xp).After ubuntu installation ,is it hard to add this library to the netbeans ide ? thanks in advance
<bluefox83> z3x, i'm not a very good scripter, and i have never been able to parse files because i've never understood how to do it...
<twosouls82> z3x: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-troubleshooting.html mentions the thing I already pasted, in "System Freeze while Loading the USB Modules", explicitely for disabeling usb in the installer.. apart from that, not perse no (any other idea?)
<erUSUL> !java | ]Spectre[
<ubotu> ]Spectre[: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<z3x> thanks for trying twosouls82
<twosouls82> z3x: hehe, you can disable usb in most bioses, use that to install :)
<dgjones> G1015, yes, some people like to do complete fresh install every time, I've upgraded through a couple of versions, takes a bit of time, but less than setting up from scratch, as long as there's no unofficial repositories used, the update works well
<erUSUL> ]Spectre[: as to how install third party libs i dunno sorry
<z3x> these bios are shit, can't disable bluetooth either twosouls82
<]Spectre[> thanks
<]Spectre[> bye
<timpea> does anyone know if PHP 5.2.x will be made available in the repository for Unbunto 6.06, currently the latest version is 5.1.2.    Or will I need to update to Ubuntu 7.10 which has PHP 5.2?
<z3x> bluefox83 - awk and sed are your friends
<twosouls82> z3x: try booting with "noapci pci=noacpi", why knows
<twosouls82> who*
<z3x> done it
<z3x> :?
<z3x> :/ *
<erUSUL> timpea: new software versions do not made into already released releases ;)
<tockitj> is there gnutella client for ubuntu ?
<dgjones> timpea, unlikely, version updates are brought into the next version of ubuntu, its only if there are security fixes etc that it would be put into an older version, as you're on 6.06, it might be worth waiting for 8.04 which is another LTS version, unless its needed now
<erUSUL> !frostwire | tockitj
<ubotu> tockitj: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<z3x> tockitj, one I know of that is a sort-of gnutella client is soulseek / nicotine
<tockitj> thanx :-)
<erUSUL> z3x: nicotine is a soulseek client different p2p network afaik
<tomtt> I tried connecting an external monitor to my asus6000 laptop, but it screwed up the resolution. Now after disconnecting the monitor and rebooting my laptop the resolution is still craptaculous. Is there some way to get it back the way it was before?
<z3x> thus the sort-of , soulseek is a different p2p net
<sofiankrt> I'm having a problem with firefox
<visik7> hi
<erUSUL> !info gtk-gnutella > tockitj
<visik7> I 've installed libdvdcss2 but I can't get dvd playback
<sofiankrt> whenever I use the arrow keys to scroll down, it goes to the end of the page
<visik7> with totem
<sofiankrt> I'm using Gutsy
<visik7> nor mplayer
<erUSUL> visik7: i will try with another, better suited to dvd, player. xine-ui or gxine
<z3x> sofiankrt are you on a laptop?
<Raidu> Hey guys :)
<visik7> erUSUL: this not make anysense both xine mplayer and totem use libdvdread3 that relay on libdvdcss2
<HetaUma> while flashplugin-nonfree works fine with firefox2 it doesn't work with firefox3b2 any ideas why?
<sofiankrt> z3x: yes, a dell inspiron
<sofiankrt> z3x: it works all right in windows
<erUSUL> visik7: yeah but computers makes many times no sense ;) i allways use *xine for dvd mplayer works for me too but totem...
<brambo> my Totem player dont play DVDs says it needs a codec to handle it, anyone got an idea for me?
<brambo> or maybe another player i can get?
<visik7> erUSUL: anyway it's a css problem anyway I can try with xine but I'm confident that doesn't change anything
<brambo> visik7 were you replying to me?
<visik7> brambo: no
<brambo> k nvm sorry
<visik7> brambo: I'm tring to playback dvd too anyway
<Piet> i set up java with tomcat but i got internal server 500 error
<jay-oh-en> my god nobody here to help me
<saispo> hi, anyone use hibernate under laptop and have some error ?
<brambo> i just got it working
<visik7> erUSUL: infact it doesn't work
<brambo> sudo apt-get install vlc
<brambo> it plays the dvd
<visik7> vlc make me puke
<brambo> lol
<sofiankrt> can anyone help please?
<saispo> brambo: it work for me last days ago but now i have an error and i don't find anything under google :|
<henkdetank> i would like to move an existing installation of ubuntu to a new computer, is that possible (so all passwords, user profiles, mysql, apache and everything stays intact?)
<sofiankrt> I can't scroll down with my arrow keys in ubuntu!
<brambo> why is that? its a fairly decent player
<sofiankrt> firfox
<sofiankrt> firefox, not ubuntu
<erUSUL> visik7: do you get any error msg that can give us a clue as of whats wrong??
<brambo> is there any another DVD playback programs?
<brambo> anyone know codes for one?
<erUSUL> visik7: how did you installed libdvcss2 ??
<Cromag> sofiankrt: try click on the background ind ubuntu and get the mouse away from a picture.
<Cromag> sofiankrt: and then try again
<visik7> erUSUL: I've tried both script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/ and medibuntu repo
<visik7> erUSUL: the error from which program  ?
<brambo> nevermind i will go for now, if anyonoe can help me n is here when i return lemme know thanks
<erUSUL> visik7: any of the ones that fails ;) lauch it from a terminal
<jay-oh-en> anybody here really good with grub?
<tomtt> I tried connecting an external monitor to my asus6000 laptop, but it screwed up the resolution. Now after disconnecting the monitor and rebooting my laptop the resolution is still craptaculous. Is there some way to get it back the way it was before?
<jay-oh-en> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<visik7> I run a reboot
<Cromag> jay-oh-en: when having a question, ask it..
<erUSUL> tomtt: System>Admin>screen and graphics
<BernardB> How do I know, when I start a backup with sbackup, if it's done or not?
<henkdetank> was that in answer to me jay?
<tomtt> erUSUL: it used to work with plug and play monitor but not anymore. How do i find out what monitor to use or just reset to previous setting? What has changed by connecting another monitor?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | henkdetank
<ubotu> henkdetank: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have a scsi dive in my system[its an old 4.2 gig seagate medalist ST34520W 68 pin] and scsiadd detectes it, it was in the system on bootup, but it doesnt show up as a mount option, how can i fix this[w/o rebooting repeatedly, otherwise i lose access to my sata drive]
<henkdetank> thanks!
<erUSUL> tomtt: dunno; sorry
<henkdetank> i'll look into that
<erUSUL> !fixres | tomtt
<ubotu> tomtt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> tomtt: maybe reconfiguring X ... try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<sofiankrt> Cromag: no, still not working
<jay-oh-en> Cromag, i ask but i get no help :D
<sofiankrt> Cromag: it just goes to the end of the page
<Cromag> jay-oh-en: i dont see any questioon after you connect.
<Cromag> sofiankrt: like "home" ?
<erUSUL> bluefoxx: what do you mean by  "doesnt show up as a mount option" ?? do not show up in /dev/sd** ??
<Cromag> sofiankrt: sorry, "end"
<jay-oh-en> Cromag, i asked alot before nobody helps
<pratavetra> hi all! when i can enable mod_rewrite (apache2/ubuntu) and do: 'root@thefile:~# a2enmod /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite' I see: Module not exist! How I can enable mod_rewrite? Thanks!
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<punQ-arT> hello is it possible to use one driver normaly but changing the driver after startup if you want to?
<Algeroth> Is it possible to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04(Alpha 5) with the dist-upgrade method or do I _have to_ use this update-manager package (because it does things that have to be done at the upgrade which dist-upgrade does not do)?
<visik7> erUSUL: mplayer says: a52: error at resampling
<visik7> a52: CRC check failed!
<erUSUL> !hardy | Algeroth
<ubotu> Algeroth: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<void^> Algeroth: i always dist-upgrade
<sofiankrt> Cromag: ?
<erUSUL> visik7: a52 ?? that is not a DVD codec... dvd's use mpeg2 and ac3 or something like that for audio
<jay-oh-en> my problem is that i have two harddrives one with windows on a ide and one with ubuntu on a sata and i cant get grub to see windows both of the harddrives are masters
<sofiankrt> Cromag: What do you think is the cause of the problem
<visik7> erUSUL: I've just run mplayer dvd://
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, no, it does not[but i have to go now...bed time >.>...3:00 in the morning XD]
<erUSUL> bluefoxx: godd night then
<Algeroth> void , Thank you
<Cromag> sofiankrt: i could think that the key is mistakenly binded as an "end" key - but how about the "up" key ?
<Cromag> sofiankrt: does that work as inteded ?
<erUSUL> visik7: and mplayer nows what your dvd drive is??
<visik7> uh ?
 * xoRock status: [Away: BOT was idle for 60 minute(s) Auto Away] [Since: 17:30-LMJ] [AwayPager: on] [AwayLog: on]
<tomtt> erUSUL: cheers for the pointers, will give those a try
<visik7> erUSUL: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-832S
<sofiankrt> Cromag: kind of
<Bollinger> Is the new version of Postgresql (8.3) likely to be available for Ubuntu 7.10? Or will I have to wait for the next release of Ubuntu?
<visik7> erUSUL: xine didn't give any significative feedback
<sofiankrt> Cromag: I suppose it does
<fuffalo> boll, it's already available in postgres
<void^> jay-oh-en: so if you boot into grub tab completion only offers one disk?
<Cromag> sofiankrt: it doesnt go to the top when you are at the bottom ?
<fuffalo> err in ubuntu
<sofiankrt> Cromag: it does
<sofiankrt> sofiankrt: but that doesn't work with the down key
<jay-oh-en> void^, it has two (hd1) and (hd0)
<jay-oh-en> void^, im not sure if i got your question
<void^> jay-oh-en: and the problem is?
<visik7> erUSUL:
<erUSUL> visik7: i mean does mplayer know that dvd:// maps to /dev/dvd or /dev/dvdrw or /dev/hd** whatever... the same goes for xine have you checked in preferences ??
<jay-oh-en> void^, i cant get windows to load from grub
<jay-oh-en> void brb
<Cromag> sofiankrt: ok, so both keys are failing, somehow. Sounds either like a key mistaken as Home and end or some settings in firefox telling what the key should do.
<visik7> erUSUL: I supose it is 'couse it start to read from the cd
<void^> jay-oh-en: pastebin your menu.lst
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: have you checked in Preferences>Advanced>General Tab ??
<erUSUL> visik7: i'm out of ideas on what to check or what to try to debug the problem sorry
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: hey! remember me? You helped with an issue I was having
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: if it was in the past days maybe... what was the issue? ;)
<visik7> erUSUL: this is the output of vlc ( and also xine 'couse it's the output of libdvdread3 http://dpaste.com/36385/
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: I can't really remember... I had a lot of issues! It might've been about my deleting the all the files in C:/, and later finding them in the .trash!
<erUSUL> visik7: looks like a bug on livdvdread or something wrong with the dvd you are using...
<Bollinger> fuffalo: do you have 8.3 available in synaptic? If you do I must be missing a repository
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: lol XD glad you found them intact ;P
<visik7> erUSUL: same dvd on another ubuntu 7.10 play correctly in another pc
<erUSUL> visik7: the same happen when any dvd you tried?
<visik7> I've only this right noew
<visik7> now
<sofiankrt> sofiankrt: I have no system>preferences>advanced? I don't have an advanced option
<erUSUL> visik7: and if you rm -r ~/.dvdcss/ and try again??
<sofiankrt> erU
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: I have no system>preferences>advanced? I don't have an advanced option
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: my ff is in spanish is in Edit>Preferences go to the last option the one with a gear icon it says avanzado here
<vircuser> hi, can someone explain to me the issue between gpl v2 and v3?
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: oh, in firefox! I thought you were talking about those menus up there
<vircuser> isn't ubuntu gpl v3?
<visik7> erUSUL: no way
<erUSUL> !ot | visik7
<ubotu> visik7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vircuser> but the kernel is v2..
<visik7> erUSUL:  sorry ?
<erUSUL> visik7: sorry not for you
<visik7> erUSUL: I'm not on development version
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: so which option should I use?
<sysadmin-lb22> hey all...i just install ubuntu 7.10 ..I did uncomment all the repos and I did apt-get update
<erUSUL> !ot | vircuser
<ubotu> vircuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sysadmin-lb22> but is freezing on bzip2 99%
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: dunno the accesability options say something about usin cursors for navigation smooth scrolling and the like maybe one of the settings affect the cursors problem you are having
<visik7> erUSUL: any other advice ?
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: hey! It's working normally again! I just disabled using using the cursor key to navigate within pages, or something...
<erUSUL> visik7: no; sorry
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: but it's working! thanks!
<erUSUL> !yay | sofiankrt
<ubotu> sofiankrt: Glad you made it! :-)
<visik7> :(
<Nubae> hi there, I'm trying to install a network printer from within a vmware windows xp virtual image, but I can't find the printer...
<Nubae> I'm guessing this is because vmware creates a different subnet for the images to exist on... if anyone has any ideas on how to setup a printer from there, or knows of a website I can look at, I'd be grateful
<vircuser> ..or to put it another way - how can I legally run GPLv2 apps if I only agreed to using GPLv3?
<erUSUL> vircuser: that question does not make any sense what prevents you from running a gplv2 program? only if you break the gplv2 would this be posible
<NattyTux> hi
<myIRC> hi
<NattyTux> QUESTION : whenever my DNS servers are updating, unbuntu doesnt update the resolv.conf file,any idea why?
<vircuser> thx erus
<NattyTux> of in other way, after several hours,my connection is still alive,but I cant go to any site
<myIRC> try /join #channel
<myIRC> after /leave
<nickX> hello all my sound is gone :s i had the same problem few days ago when i installed 7.10 and it happened again now tried the old fix but it didnt work
<cooldevices> how to register on jabber.org? i can't find a "signup" button :/
<ndeah> nickX did you try terminal > alsamixer?
<nickX> yes
<ndeah> nickX no effect?
<nickX> nopes
<ndeah> output? which player do you use?
<sysadmin-lb22> hey all...i just install ubuntu 7.10 ..I did uncomment all the repos and I did apt-get update but is freezing on bzip2 99%
<andy> hi i am having a problem with the mplayer web plugin
<nickX> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<nickX> Codec: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)
<tarelerulz> Have any of you try that sip /voip   im client called Gizmo ?
<nickX> ndeah: i also installed the lastest drivers from alsa but nothing changed .
<ndeah> nickX: any errors in a terminal output of the players?
<andy> !mozilla-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<knappen> Hi how do i format a partition called disk? :>
<nickX> nopes .
<andy> !mplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-mozilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andy> !mplayer mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer mozilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ndeah> nickX: you mean it looks like its playing, but you get no sound?
<andy> !mozilla-mplayer
<light> Can anyone help me on Xen ? thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-mplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<socceroos> hello all
<nickX> yes
<ndeah> nickX: did you try xine-check?
<nickX> k
<Carbonflux> is it ok to change the host name in network settings ? it warns me when I try that some programs might not work?
<nickX> i gotta install it
<ndeah> nickX: which player do you use normally? xine?
<nickX> ndeah: this is strange it was working i fixed it the other day and everything was ok
<dgjones> !hostname | Carbonflux
<ubotu> Carbonflux: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nickX> is it possible that the problem happened after updating windows driver . !
<lollo_> so i don't need any cleaner program (like CCleaner for windows) in Ubuntu ? ? ? ?
<ndeah> nickX: shouldnt
<ndeah> nickX: youre sure youre mute button is off?.. sorry
<nickX> everything is just fine ndeah
<Carbonflux> thanks dgjones
<erUSUL> lollo_: there is no need for one on linux we do not have a registry
<orgy__> morning, since the latest update of epiphany i cant find the extensions dialogue anymore? where did they go?
<nickX> ndeah: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56939/
<bullgard4> Where can I find a detailed description of scrollkeeper?
<ndeah> nickX: have to ask you again: which player are you normally using - mplayer?
<bullgard4> orgy__: My Epiphany shows them in the Tools menu, even after the last update.
<nickX> well didnt play anything yet
<orgy__> bullgard4 there is not tools menue :O
<Shinji-> bullgard4, http://scrollkeeper.sourceforge.net/documentation.shtml ?
<bullgard4> orgy__: Please list your Epiphany menu items.
<lollo_> cat eng_ita_new_1.dic | sed 's////g' > eng_ita_new_2.dic
<lollo_>  ----> option 's unknown ..... what's wrong ?
<ndeah> nickX: try terminal xine [anyfile.mp3] and tell me the output, if there is any
<nickX> nopes
<nickX> let me get one
<erUSUL> lollo_: sed -e 's.....'
<lollo_> uhuhuh thx i'll try now
<bullgard4> Shinji-: Thank you very much for your help.
<lollo_> cat eng_ita_new_1.dic | sed -e 's////g' > eng_ita_new_2.dic ----------- expression -e #1, character 5: option 's unknown
<lollo_> the same result :s
<orgy__> http://i32.tinypic.com/34rdtg1.png bullgard4 those wont say much to you, but believe me, something like "tools" isnt there
<Shinji-> bullgard4, np
<gothy> good morning all, i'm having trouble getting my soundcard on an acer aspire 5520 to work
<erUSUL> !intelhda | gothy
<ubotu> gothy: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<z5000man> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953.  This is the problem after the installation of bind.  Any Takers?  IRC Channel    #RNDCPROB
<gothy> erUSUL: thanks
<lollo_> erUSUL any idea ? :(
<_coredump_> mahlzeit zusammen
<bullgard4> orgy__: Very interesting! My Epiphany looks the same with one exception: Between 'Lesezeichen' and 'Reiter' there is 'Werkzeuge' yet. --  So I would recommend that you de-install (purge!) Epiphany and re-install it.
<EgoVir> test
<orgy__> bullgard4 ill give it a shot, thanks
<sahinhector> hi girls who want talk turkish girl 0131 wait urs
<sahinhector> hi girls who want talk turkish man girl 0131 wait urs
<SleepingSloth> lol
<ghost> hullo
<erUSUL> lollo_: no it should work
<connor> hello
<stamr> hallo is there anybody to help me with logon screen?
<sahinhector> where is nice russian girls
<erUSUL> !ot | sahinhector
<ubotu> sahinhector: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<connor> I am using ubuntu feisty beacuase it works better in virtual box and i need a way to install kde4 i can only find the 7.10 method on google
<SleepingSloth> hi - i have a shell script which i have an icon on my taskbar for. when i set it to 'application in terminal', it works fine, but when i make it 'application' (because i want the terminal to not show), it no longer works. is there something i need to put in my shell script to do it?
<ghost> stamr hullo what is the issue?
<ghost> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atom32k> Hello
<ghost> hullo
<nickX> ndeah i played it with xine moving but no sound !
<atom32k> I've got some weird Skype problem , it runs only when i shutdown alsa driver otherwise it hangs and i cant even kill the proc anyone had maybe similar problem ?
<nickX> mmmm atom32k this is inspiring i will try to uninstall skype :S cause maybe that what caused the problem ?!
<connor> Does anybody know how i can install kde4 in ubuntu feisty
<ghosTM55> connor: google
<connor> tryed
<ghost> connor sudo apt-get kde?
<connor> i can only find 7.10
<atom32k> nickX uninstalling isnt an option i need to use it
<connor> that will be kde 3
<connor> i want kde 4
<ghost> ok :s
<connor> oh is that my name whoops
<ghosTM55> connor: don't have kde4-core on ur source?
<gothy> connor: download and compile the sources?
<nickX> yeah no i needed to do that
<connor> yes i saw that you have to add it to your source
<connor> list but there was only the link ending gusty main
<nickX> atom32k: they guys here and on the forums will help you
<Guest35144> hi,I need to know if a burned iso is kubuntu or ubuntu.is it possible ? thanks
<connor> just mount it and see
<Guest35144> ....
<Guest35144> thanks
<connor> with alcohol daemon tools or magicdisc
<connor> theres loads of them
<splendidjim> Hi a few minutes ago I tried to update my system: " sudo apt-get update" after that he goes through all the mirrors and finds and downloads new lists, but at the end, he always says: "Bus error (core dumped)sen... 0%"  what does that mean?
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, in my /boot/grub i do have both menu.lst and menu.lst~ What the heck is menu.lst~?
<gothy> connor: not all of us run windows ;-)
<connor> oh yes
<Lartza_> is there any way to save power?
<gothy> Lartza_: linux is very energy saving by default
<connor> i forgot im in the ubuntu channel
<splendidjim> when I try to run "sudo apt-get upgrade" all I get back is "Bus error (core dumped)sen... 0%" again
<Lartza_> i would be keeping computer on 24H so some power save would be great
<Lartza_> is there way to see the power usage with software?
<gothy> Lartza_: i do the same and by switching to ubuntu it runs 50% longer then using windows
<mcr-joe> hello, my ppa won't work! it says not found
<connor> so what link do i need to add to my source list to get kde4 in feisty
<Lartza_> gothy: i didn't undestrand, what you do and what runs longer
<dgjones> !kde4 | connor
<ubotu> connor: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<gothy> Lartza_: my laptop can run on a single battery over 3 hours, yet windows barely can make 2 hours on it while both use the same programs (just different platforms()
<N1ghtCrawler> Lartza_: http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/
<Lartza_> oh, i have desktop so didn't instantly understand
<nios> how can i update my pidgin ?
<gothy> np
<connor> thats for kubuntu i want it for ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<gothy> connor: why don't you use kubuntu when you want kde for ubuntu?
<connor> I want to switch between ubuntu and kde
<connor> sessions
<connor> does anybody know the source link for kde4 ubuntu feisty
<erUSUL> nios: you can try the debs in getdeb.com
<erUSUL> !kde4 | connor
<ubotu> connor: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<KenSentMe> How can i change the resolution of the live cd? The menu offers me 800x600 max, but i that's too small for the installer windows
<nios> erUSUL: that url looks down
<Petrovi4> âñåì ïðèâåò ïðîáëåììà òàêàÿ ñèñòåìà  íå îïðåäåëÿåò wifi àäàïòåð
<filthpig> o rly?
<dgjones> nios, erUSUL its www.getdeb.net rather than .com
<nios> dgjones: thx
<Skfarek> guys, after suspending i couldn't change between wifi/bluetooth on thinkpad t61
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me how to install lamp on ubuntu 7.10
<dgjones> !lamp | NativeAngels
<ubotu> NativeAngels: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> dgjones: oops you are right
 * _ GO TO HOME
<vm> hi, i was wondering what is in the multiverse repositories?
<Lartza_> is there way i could stop nvidia drivers and start them when needed?
<erUSUL> Lartza_: o.O!! if you stop a driver what would drive your card ??
<Lartza_> ...
<Lartza_> i dont need to install nvidia drivers from restricted manager and it still works
<Lartza_> or any other drivers
<Lartza_> it just doesnt have all the features
<rod> just change nvidia to nv in /etc/X/xorg.conf
<rod> and restart x
<MDKSIGN> Anyone know what might be causing -unknown host- for some websites? Can't connect to youtube :x
<Lartza_> restart x with restart x?
<rod> restart x with /etc/init.d/restart gdm
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, why dont you want to use them all the time?
<Lartza_> /etc/X/xorg.conf is empty
<SleepingSloth> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rod> then do dpkg-reconfige xorg and select the nv driver from there
<rod> then do dpkg-reconfigure xorg and select the nv driver from there
<Lartza_> powertop shows it on the top
<rod> 'xcuse me :)
<Lartza_> and i want to save power and my cpu
<tanath> how do i configure amsn to have sound? i need to know what command to put in the preferences
<Lartza_> i dont have to dpkg-reconfige xorg if i do the previous thing
<bouma> can anyone suggest a good dvd viewer with good deinterlacing ?
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, fair point i suppose
<asdf> hey all...i just install ubuntu 7.10 ..I did uncomment all the repos and I did apt-get update but is freezing on bzip2 99%
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, well, you could just use mesa drivers?
<Lartza_> with dpkg-reconfigure it takes a lot of time because it asks you many other things
<NativeAngels> sudo tasksel install lamp-server <<< is that what i have to do to install lamp on the server ed of ubuntu 7.10
<Lartza_> hmm... dpkg-reconfigure doesnt do anything
<tanath> asdf, it might be hanging waiting for a response from one of the repos. how long have you waited?
<Lartza_> lartza@lartza-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Lartza_> lartza@lartza-desktop:~$
<ndeah> I found a '.registry' document in my home folder. I don't use win at all. what could be the reason for this?
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, why cant you just change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SleepingSloth> ?
<Lartza_> well i can
<tanath> ndeah, wine?
<Lartza_> except that xorg.conf doesnt have any line containing nvidia, but ill look what to add there
<asdf> tanath, a long time
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, you looked in the wrong place before
<asdf> tanath, an hour !!
<Wander_w> ndeah: maybe you use a program like picasa or ie4linux or some other program that is using wine
<ndeah> tanath: no wine installed. samba server?
<Lartza_> when and where???
<tanath> ndeah, not sure, but i have it to, and i do use wine...
<SleepingSloth> <Lartza_> /etc/X/xorg.conf is empty
<tanath> ndeah, has a couple windows registry entries, which i figure wine would use...
<lollo_> what is ArchLinux ?
<Lartza_> weel someone suggested me that
<ndeah> tanath: this is weird...
<Wander_w> ndeah: You can allways delete/rename it and see what program chrases :)
<tanath> asdf, did you try stopping it, and trying it again?
<Lartza_> <rod> just change nvidia to nv in /etc/X/xorg.conf
<SleepingSloth> it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and the driver you use by default is nv, i think
<tanath> asdf, ctrl+c to cancel, then try again
<asdf> tanath, did t hat
<Wander_w> lollo_: Archlinux is a distribution of Linux
<ndeah> Wander_w: wonderful idea :)
<tanath> asdf, if it still hangs, check your repos to figure out which is the problem
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, yes - oversight on his part - as I said, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lollo_> uh okz
<Lartza_> i know
<tanath> asdf, if you update in synaptic you should be able to see which is the problem
<rod> Lartza_, correct X11 instead of X
<Lartza_> i know it already
<rod> i know you know
<MDKSIGN> Anyone know what might be causing -unknown host- for some websites? Can't connect to youtube :x
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, okay, so you've found the device section in there - what driver is it currentl using?
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, ^currently
<Lartza_> nvidia because i have configured it so
<rod> Lartza_, open xorg.conf hit control f for search and enter nvidia
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, so - as rod said before, just change it back to 'nv'
<Lartza_> i could make two xorg files and tow scripts that change the files and restart c
<Lartza_> restart x
<tanath> are there any commandline/terminal sound apps installed by default?
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, ah, you want to be able to switch between them?
<Lartza_> yes!
<rod> tanath, like mp3 players?
<tanath> rod, i'm trying to configure amsn to have sound. need a command for prefs
<Lartza_> when i need 3d i use it and when i save power and cpu i use the other
<rdz> hi all. how can i autostart a script as a user on boot time?
<tanath> rod, mplayer works, but keeps spitting lots of useless info into .xsession-errors
<Lartza_> im not sure how to make scripts(will .sh do it) but im fast to learn
<Rampage> Hi, is it possible to start an application with a pid of your choice?
<rod> tanath, ah sry... dont know nothing about mplayer
<MDKSIGN> ;
<tanath> rod, there's a tip/example there that says 'esdplay' and i use esd... but there is no esdplay
<NativeAngels> does the server edition of ubuntu 7.10 come with lamp
<Lartza_> what do i need to add to the first line of sh script? #/bin/bash?
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, well - if you wanted to do it by script, you could - there are probably people far better placed than me to tell you how. but... a quick and dirty method would be to have two xorg.confs, say xorg.conf.nv and xorg.conf.nvidia - nd make a shell script which just does mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  startx    but i'll probably get flamed for suggesting somethig so inelegant
<unholymarriage> yes native
<tanath> Lartza_, !#/bin/bash
<Lartza_> ok, thx
<SleepingSloth> Lartza_, nearly - #! /bin/bash
<NativeAngels> i tried to intall it but it said it couldnt find it
<NativeAngels> at unholymarriage
<tanath> oops
<SleepingSloth> tanath ;)
<NativeAngels> what to i type
<tanath> SleepingSloth, not the first time i've done that :/
 * xoRock status: [Away: BOT was idle for 60 minute(s) Auto Away] [Since: 17:30-LMJ] [AwayPager: on] [AwayLog: on]
<Lartza_> !#/bin/bash or #! /bin/bash?
<tanath> lar #!
<SleepingSloth> tanath - likewise.
<unholymarriage> hm... it should ask you to configure it when you install
<tanath> Lartza_, #!/bin/bash (no space)
<SleepingSloth> tanath - its only the exclamation being the 'bang' part that makes me remember
<tanath> are there any commandline/terminal sound apps installed by default?
<tanath> SleepingSloth, yeh
<Lartza_> is there any more low cpu dirver that works with nvidia cards than nv?
<ndeah> tanath: xine?
<SleepingSloth> tanath - i put a space in...
<tanath> ndeah, uh, xine is GUI...
<SleepingSloth> tanath - i think i always have :S
<tanath> SleepingSloth, it works with a space?
<SleepingSloth> tanath, yep
<tanath> SleepingSloth, well, i've never seen one used
 * _ oPP .. PUlang.. Bubukk.. capek.. smuanya lah
<unholymarriage> native go to ubuntu geek they have a nice tutorial on a 15 min lamp set up with server edition
<tanath> SleepingSloth, guess it's just irrelevant whitespace, so it ignores it
<SleepingSloth> tanath, probably one of those bad habits you dont get punished for, so you keep doing
<tanath> yeh
<SleepingSloth> meh. you live and learn
<ndeah> tanath: I understood xine is an engine, but yes there are GUIs
<tanath> ndeah, hrm, well i have gxine...
<tanath> ndeah, i'm sure there's something useful by default though
<tanath> ndeah, there should be something for esd
<tanath> but 'esd' doesn't work
<tanath> i just want sound in amsn without using mplayer
<Lartza_> was it that using framebuffer uses cpu?
<scraga1> are there any programs to let you see what's using how much ram?
<tanath> does anyone use amsn?
<Wander_w> scraga1: top
<tanath> scraga1, there's a system monitor thingy in the menu i believe...
<Wander_w> scraga1: and maybe free and/or gkrellim
<tanath> anyone use amsn? and can you tell me how you have your sound configured?
<Lartza_> was it that using framebuffer uses cpu and disabling it reduces cpu usage
<tanath> (in amsn prefs)
<visik7> is libdvdcss2 broken on amd64 ?
<unholymarriage> hm..this is the friendliest irc room i have been in....not one single rtfm
<recon> unholymarriage: well, partly because we're nice, partly because it's against the rules.
<vircuser> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<unholymarriage> oh ok..well its nice no matter what the reason
<vircuser> hehe
<vircuser> !period
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about period - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nubae> can someone help me with vmware, I'm trying to install a network printer from an XP image
<Nubae> and I can't for the life of me find the printer
<unholymarriage> thats good, thats one thing i hated about learning stuff when i first installed linux a few years ago
<vircuser> download drivers?
<vircuser> well, that's the reason ubuntu has become so popular
<gothy> i need some help pointing me how to get my 5 button mouse working
<unholymarriage> yea i like the forums...this is my first time in irc though...i am impressed
<gothy> unholymarriage: the folks here helped me set up my graphics card, network card and sound card, all of which weren't recognized by an out of the box system :p so yeah :-) i'm sticking wiht it now ^_^
<julio_pe> Anybody hire use Flyback? A program likely TimeMAchine ???
<unholymarriage> thats great gothy
<gothy> all that remains is my mouse ... :P
<eth01> ?
<vircuser> gothy - may i ask which ones?
<vircuser> was it hard?
<gothy> vircuser: which ones from what?
<vircuser> all :)
<SleepingSloth> vircuser, what is your issue?
<vircuser> just curious
<tanath> !manybuttonmouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manybuttonmouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tanath> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tanath> gothy, ^
<gothy> vircuser: i've got a logitech m518 mouse that i've got to solve, a nvidia geforce 7000m graphics, atheros 5007EG wireless and an onboard soundcard :-)
<gothy> tanath: thanks
<tanath> np
<gothy> unholymarriage: this is why i like it :p while i'm answering a question i get my answers thrown at me :P
<vircuser> ah ok
<Skfarek> is there sunbird 0.7 in deb package?
<K_Dallas> Good morning guys! I installed Ubuntu as a virtual machine last night but being too sleepy, I must have entered my PW different than what I meant. this morning, I just cannot log in.  anyway to recover/bypass the PW or I have to reinstall the whole thing? Thanks
<vircuser> is that a new atheros chip?
<Lartza_> does using framebuffer use cpu?
<unholymarriage> in vmware ??
<blahdeblah-la1> Hi.  Can anyone point me to some appropriate documentation that would let me set up my laptop's wifi and LAN NICs to bridge together, but still operate in roaming mode?  I've searched Google and found very little on the topic.
<gothy> vircuser: not really afaik. For some people it does work out of the box, but i had to recompile a specific version of madwifi and after some trouble and now it works
<K_Dallas> unholymarriage, me? I used virtualbox
<baghyay> who to add new ttf to all users
<unholymarriage> oh darn ...
<sled> hello
<julio_pe> Anybody hire use Flyback http://code.google.com/p/flyback/ ? Can give a little help?
<sled> how can I add myself to the www-data user group? because I need access to /var/www which is obtained by www-data
<Pr0ks[n\a]> fff
<Pr0ks[n\a]> Ура? свершилось ,)
<kallepersson> Hi
<Pr0ks[n\a]> Заработала убунта
<dgjones> !english | Pr0ks[n\a]
<ubotu> Pr0ks[n\a]: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kallepersson> !ru Pr0ks[n\a]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru pr0ks[n\a] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kallepersson> !english Pr0ks[n\a]
<Cromag> !ru
<Pr0ks[n\a]> ok
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gothy> !ru | Pr0ks[n\a]
<ubotu> Pr0ks[n\a]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kn4rF> hi anyone does video editing here?
<Lartza_> i have, but only in windows, i know some linux program, but can't recommend any
<itai-michaelson> kn4rF, some people use KINO
<unholymarriage> there is ubuntu studio .... check see what packages are included with that....
<itai-michaelson> kn4rF, http://www.lockergnome.com/it/2007/01/23/video-editing-for-ubuntu/
<kn4rF> itai-michaelson, i need a specific hel p:D
<kn4rF> not general
<Lartza_> avidemux, lives, kino
<itai-michaelson> kn4rF, sorry , in that case i cannoy help.
<kn4rF> ty anyawy
<Lartza_> hrmph... does framebuffer use cpu? should i enable or disable it?
<mad_max02> I have a strange problem. I'm trying to use my laser printer with LPT to USB cable. It works okay but after some time it gives error and wont print
<itai-michaelson> kn4rF, maybe there is an ubuntu-studio channel that can help?
<Q-FUNK> is there anyone here who administers the mailing lists?  it seems that a Gentoo guy gets BCC'ed on everything that goes to ubuntu-users and yet he never subscribed.
<kn4rF> itai-michaelson, ty
<unholymarriage> ubuntu-studio has forums too i am sure
<kn4rF> :)
<Q-FUNK> he's like his address to be forcefully unsubscribed from ubuntu-users@ list.
<Lartza_> does framebuffer use cpu? should i enable or disable it?
<gold44> which sql server is most closely related to micro soft sql server?
<gothy> Lartza_: yesterdya i was told when configuring my nvidia card to disable it ... and it hasn't had any trouble for me
<vircuser> lartza - from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Lartza_> whats the device port of mouse?
<dgjones> Q-FUNK, this page should help, its got a contact email, although the user would probably need to request the removal from the address receiving the emails https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<vircuser> The use of the framebuffer functionality is more or less optional since, in Xorg, many video card drivers communicate with the video card hardware directly in order to provide you with accelerated graphics, correct resolutions, etc.
<unholymarriage> kn4rf - #ubuntustudio, #ubuntustudio-es and #ubuntustudio-fr on irc.freenode.net
<co0lingFir3> i updated ALSA and now i have no sound. it says no gstreamer plugin found. what should i do?
<Q-FUNK> dgjones: my understanding i that he tried that already and got no response
<gothy> Q-FUNK: let him subscribe, then unsubscribe?
<Lartza_> i have framebuffer disabled now...
<dgjones> Q-FUNK, try this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users there's another couple of contact emails at the bottom of that page
<kn4rF> unholymarriage, i'm just there, thanks
<Lartza_> is that good or bad?
<Q-FUNK> gothy: he tried that already too
<co0lingFir3> i updated ALSA and now i have no sound. it says no gstreamer plugin found. what should i do?
<marco_> hi my javascript files seems to have a "text/matlab" mimetype in their properties, I haven't edit anything, how can i fix this?
<nsna> hello
<vircuser> lartza, according to the wiki it shouldn't make a difference in most cases once X is loaded
<vircuser> you might not get a graphical bootup screen though
<co0lingFir3> hi guys.  i updated ALSA and now i have no sound. it says no gstreamer plugin found. what should i do?
<Lartza_> is there any other xorg configuration than xserver-xorg that asks only resolutions used and driver or something like that, not about mouse and keyboard etc.
<nsna> I'm trying to get my monitor (HP w1907 19inch LCD Monitor) to work properly with ubuntu and i can't find anything for it
<max_> mb892387
<max_> hey
<gothy> Lartza_: xorg requires to know also about your keyboard and mouse to function properly.
<Lartza_> but if i dont everytime want to configure whole xorg, oonly the resolutions etc.
<wild_oscar> does anyone know why, when visual effects are enabled, some windows can only be resized on some corners?
<Lartza_> and what does framebuffer affect, tell me simply
<wild_oscar> for example, I can only resize xine video on the top left corner
<gothy> Lartza_: most of the settings are good on default ones. For framebuffer, someone gave you a link. Also google?
<alarmo> Hello, everyone. Have anyone with a compatible (AMD x2 64) processor ever had the "could not load kvm-amd: Operation not permitted" error ?
<wild_oscar> and not in the (ocidental obvious) bottom right
<raidghost> I just yesterday installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop
<Lartza_> i didnt understand text on that link :S
<Lartza_> and searched google
<raidghost> it did work until i used the nvidia unopen source.
<raidghost> Now the laptop freeze after just used it a little bit
<unholymarriage> hey cooling have you tried to install said plug ins ??
<raidghost> Why Does this happend ?
<nsna> then restrict your driver raid
<raidghost> nsna: something problems with the restrict drivers for nvidia ?
<Lartza_> so nobody knows simply where framebuffer is used?
<Lartza_> not in finnish channel either
<nsna> raidghost: if i'm not mistaken if you restrict the driver it'll only use driver from the proprietary vendor
<raidghost> nsna: so that can be the problem why it locks up
<raidghost> And doesnt do anything?
<Lartza_> does restarting x take you back to login screen?
<jarrettgreen> hey all. is there an ubuntu room for beginners looking for help?
<gothy> yes
<dgjones> jarrettgreen, this is it
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: yes, this?
<jarrettgreen> I'm a total newb with linux
<yao_ziyuan> please help digg my this item: "Cross-platform RAD tools critical to Linux's desktop future": http://digg.com/linux_unix/Cross_platform_RAD_tools_critical_to_Linux_s_desktop_future
<raidghost> okey nsna. then i try to remove the nvidia driver
<jarrettgreen> I own a design firm, and we wanted to get a simple lamp server up and running for in house development and testing
<raidghost> and see if the laptop works better without
<gothy> jarrettgreen: we all started like newbs :-) just ask and we'll try and help
<jarrettgreen> so I dl'd dapper drake
<raidghost> gothy: Could there be some bugs in the nvidia closed driver code?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: why not gutsy gibbon?
<jarrettgreen> and followed this tut http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<FreeFull> raidghost: there are always bugs in any complex program
<raidghost> 6.06
<jarrettgreen> dunno. I liked the idea of the lts i guess
<Lartza_> ok
<raidghost> is 7.10 bad then?
<FreeFull> no
<jarrettgreen> anyway the tut has leaves off with installing ispconfig
<jarrettgreen> I don't know if we need these
<jarrettgreen> and I can't get it to work anyway
<raidghost> I just wanna say thanks for great information.
<raidghost> have a nice day. I gonna kill a microsoft computer
<raidghost> hehe
<|Dreams|> has any one got a good sources list for kubuntu gutsy x64 please
<soc> hi
<Airforce5555> -_- I have a problem
<alarmo> Anyone have any idea why a svm-compatible processor can not load kvm-amd module ?
<mad_max02> where can I find icons for shortcuts ?? I made bottom bar for shortcuts.
<jarrettgreen> I'm afraid once the server is up and running I'm going to need a web based admin program to get around
<jarrettgreen> and I thought ispconfig would be that
<itai-michaelson> mad_max02, you can use any picture i think
<Airforce5555> nvm
<alarmo> jarrettgreen, there's always webmin... let me see if it is packaged...
<nsna-> raid: ya get that working now?
<mad_max02> yeah png but where to find some nice icons ?
<jarrettgreen> I read about webmin
<dgjones> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Dr_willis> webmin is not in the repos. but its easy to install from source
<soc> i have a tft with: dimensions:    1920x1200 pixels (524x321 millimeters);  resolution:    93x95 dots per inch
<alarmo> thanks dgjones , I didn't know aobut that one.
<soc> what should i choose for the dpi in gnome-appearance?
<soc> 93? 95? or 94?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: i would be more comfortable to help with gutsy or even feisty
<dgjones> alarmo, thought it was worth putting that one up for you
<D4rk_Coala> dae  galera
<D4rk_Coala> bom dia
<jarrettgreen> whatever work for you lartza ;)
<omazone> I downloaded a login theme from Art Manager, but how do I set it up?
<jarrettgreen> here's the deal, we have our stuff hosted by 1and1.com
<MDKSIGN> I can't view some websites, help!
<alarmo> D4rk_Coala, I don't think this is a portuguese speaking channel. Although is nice to read it around.
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: so now ubuntu doesn't work
<unholymarriage> jarrett i stumbled across this guide....looks simple....today... may help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server-setup.html
<Pici> !br | D4rk_Coala
<jarrettgreen> I have no control over if I want to install ruby on rails
<ubotu> D4rk_Coala: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jarrettgreen> php libs, etc.
<jarrettgreen> I want to be able to do that
<D4rk_Coala> sorry
<alarmo> D4rk_Coala, no problem, have you seen the #ubuntu-br ?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: does ubuntu start?
<itai-michaelson> mad_max02, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<omazone> I downloaded a login theme from Art Manager, but how do I set it up?
<MDKSIGN> MI INTERNETZ IS BROKE
<D4rk_Coala> yes, but i think ubuntu-br lol sorry
<D4rk_Coala> good bye
<alarmo> good bye
<jarrettgreen> lartza - oh yes. I haven't had a problem with ubuntu
<jarrettgreen> it's dealing with all of this over stuff I don't know about
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: so what was the problem?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: what you want to do?
<itai-michaelson> omazone, system>admin>login window>local
<jarrettgreen> I'm guessing I need to look at a less compicated tut
<jarrettgreen> lie the one you just linked
<jarrettgreen> like
<jarrettgreen> I'm looking over it now
<marco_> hi my javascript files seems to have a "text/matlab" mimetype in their properties, I haven't edit anything, how can i fix this?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: but what you want to do? install lamp?
<cafka> how to see if  my hard disk is sda hda eda... ???
<gothy> cafka: type df and see which ones your / is mounted from
<jarrettgreen> I've got lamp installed
<anonymous111> Hi - I'm new to Ubuntu, but I've used Linux for a few years. This is the first time I've set up Compiz Fusion, since I just got a new PC with a 3D-capable graphics card. It seems to work correctly, and I'm trying to use the Cube plugin. However, I only seem to have two desktops. This means I can't have the cube. Instead, I get a flat square with a desktop on both sides. How do I add two more workspaces? Thanks for your help, and for creating the best 
<reiner> how do I reconfigure my xorg.conf file?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: you confuse me, what doesnt work
<reiner> need the shell command
<jarrettgreen> what I want to do is a. set up a web based interface for admining ftp accounts, myql db etc
<Lartza_> reiner: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<anonymous111> reiner: open a terminal and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<reiner> I#ll try
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: i have that running so i can help
<Kaja> anonymous111, right click on the gnome workspace switcher panel app.
<pbne04> is there an equivalent to gentoo's env-update in ubuntu?
<gothy> anonymous111: in the first settings option of compiz you can seleect how many desktops you need. It's currently set at 2 by default, so you have to increate that to 4.
<itai-michaelson> anonymous111, click on the desktop switching icon and add 2 more desktops
<jarrettgreen> and b. ultimately put this server live by forwarding out 80 port to it
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: oh wait, no i dont
<gothy> it's under advanced desktop settings.
<anonymous111> thanks - i'll give that a try now
<cafka> gothy, /dev/sda3             64649380   3011900  58353396   5% / .. here it is.. when i type fdisk /dev/sda3 it says unable to open :S
<reiner> thanks a lot
<reiner> cya
<jarrettgreen> so is webmin compatible?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: you really confuse me
<jarrettgreen> lartz - sorry
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: you have apache2 php5 apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql mysql-server installed?
<gothy> cafka: you can't fdisk a partition as user. what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu_> i have a usb flash drive that has two built-in partitions (one 1.44M which shows in windows as a floppy drive), i want to remove the 1.44mb partition and merge the two as one, how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Lartza_> and webserver running
<guyvdb_> hi, i am seeing hidden files/folders in the gtkFileFinder (open dialog) how do i turn this off? This is not in the file browser edit->preferences-> show hidden and backup files
<Lartza_> right?
<jarrettgreen> I guess my issues are specific to the tut I was following
<jarrettgreen> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<bazhang> jarrettgreen: have you gotten the !webmin warning yet? ;]
<cafka> gothy, i want to install slax backtrack and i am patitioning the space..
<brofeldt> Hello. I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to append some sources to the sources list file from a file. This command fails: cat moresources >> /etc/apt/sources.list . What am I doing wrong?
<itai-michaelson> ubuntu_, use gparted
<brofeldt> Sorry, that would be sudo, and then the command
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: ??? whats the problem? or do you want  new features?
<jarrettgreen> the ispconfig never worked
<ubuntu_> itai-michaelson: i did, it still shows as two different drives
<itai-michaelson> ubuntu_, system>admin>partition editor
<bazhang> brofeldt: this is on server? any reason not to use synaptic?
<gothy> cafka: you can use parted for that. It needs root permissions, so type sudo parted in console for that
<unholymarriage> good luck with the backtrack thing...that was kicking my butt last week... :(
<anonymous111> ok - i increased it to 4 desktops, and I now have 4 desktops to choose from in the workspace switcher on the gnome panel. However, when I do Ctrl+Alt+Dragthemouse, it still has the same problem. I'll do a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<brofeldt> bazhang: Yes, it's a headless computer.
<unholymarriage> i never got it to boot...
<Petrov> i have a dual boot (xp and xp 64bit) when i install ubuntu (grub error 22)
<nsna-> i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognise my monitor
<Lartza_> you installed it with sudo apt-get install ispconfig?
<itai-michaelson> ubuntu_, what did you do?
<Lartza_> or form site?
<brofeldt> bazhang: I get the error cat: moresources >> /etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<guyvdb_> anyone - how to turn off hidden files in gtkFileFinder (open dialog) -- not file browser
<gold44> how to check if i have compiz-fusion installed? i am running gutsy
<jarrettgreen> from site
<ubuntu_> itai-michaelson: gparted shows the devices as /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<Pici> brofeldt: the 'arguments' on each side of your IO redirection operator are technically two different commands, so while you are catting with sudo, you are not sending that info into your sources.list with sudo.  This would be a proper way to do it: cat moresources | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> gold44: it is installed by default
<jarrettgreen> and it all worked fine up until this point Please enter your MySQL server: E.G. localhost
<jarrettgreen> Please enter your MySQL user: E.G. root
<jarrettgreen> Please enter your MySQL password: Your MySQL password
<jarrettgreen> Please enter a name for the ISPConfig database: E.g. ispconfigdb
<jarrettgreen> Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web: E.g. 192.168.0.1
<jarrettgreen> Please enter the host name: E.g. www
<jarrettgreen> Please enter the domain: E.g. xyz.de
<jarrettgreen> Please select the protocol (http or https (SSL encryption)) to use to access the ISPConfig system: If you want to use your control panel with SSL, select 1. You can then access it under https://www.xyz.de:81. If you want to access it under http://www.xyz.de:81, choose 2.
<FloodBot3> jarrettgreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itai-michaelson> ubuntu_, oh i get it , sorry i'm afriad i cant help you
<brofeldt> Pici: Ahaaa, I see. There's no way to actually make sudo work on both sides on the IO operator with paranthesis or whatnot?
<gold44> erUSUL: dpkg -l shows 'compiz' not 'compiz-fusion', i thought they are different
<jarrettgreen> Anyway I didn't know what to put in for hostname, domain etc
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: that looked just fine
<jarrettgreen> as it was all local
<pbne04> anyone know if there is an equivalent to gentoo's env-update in ubuntu?
<Pici> brofeldt: theres a switch to sudo, but I forget what it is.
<brofeldt> Pici: I'll go trawl the man page, thank you for your help!
<jarrettgreen> in my mind, I would want to access ispcofig through the system ip on port 81
<nsna-> anyone know how to get hp w1907 to be recognized by ubuntu
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: put nothing to where www comes and ip to domain
<Pici> pbne04: What does env-update do?
<jarrettgreen> rather than an actual ww address with it wanted
<erUSUL> gold44: the name of the project has changed but the packages are nemed compiz afaik
<jarrettgreen> leave it blank?
<Lartza_> yup
<Lartza_> and ip to the place of domain
<jarrettgreen> are you familiar with ispconfig?
<Lartza_> nope
<jarrettgreen> I think I tried that
<Lartza_> never heard of it :D
<gold44> erUSUL: how to run it? ./compiz or ./compiz-gnome?
<jarrettgreen> lol great that's not good news
<bazhang> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list brofeldt and then  uncomment (remove the hashes #) then you are good to go
<pbne04> Pici: updates the environment variables
<jarrettgreen> what would you recommend as a good web based admin program
<KnightWse> does anybody know anything about adding windows workstations to a samba domaincontroller
<jarrettgreen> for administering ftp accounts, etc.
<KnightWse> jarrettgreen: Webmin
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: i haven't used them, but i search some for you
<bazhang> back in a minute
<unholymarriage> try cpanel ... i think thats the name...
<Lartza_> thats what i have heard of, but not used
<Lartza_> webmin
<soc> does someone have an idea?
<Pici> pbne04: I'm not sure, perhaps someone else here has a clue though.
<alarmo> Anyone has any idea about my "not being able to load kvm-amd problem" posted above ? :(
<Pici> soc: Whatever looks good.
<jtravnick> where can i find how to set up my linux to linux network? all i can seam to find is how to do linux to windows
<alarmo> I'm tired of googling and googling for the same thing and nothing comes up.
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/webmin-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<soc> Pici: is the vertical or the horicontal value more important?
<alarmo> jtravnick, what kind of "network" you want ? file sharing ?
<jarrettgreen> I think for cpanel I'd hae to install fedora or something
<gothy> alarmo: does your cpu support kvm? have you tried to disable/enable it in your bios
<itai-michaelson> jtravnick, google for NFS
<gothy> ?
<jarrettgreen> ahhh brilliant
<Pici> soc: I don't know :/
<alarmo> gothy, yes it supports, and no, I couldn't find any option in my bios regarding SVM
<jtravnick> alarmo,  yes for now want to be able to share files
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: or http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2006/06/19/howto-install-webmin-ubuntu-dapper-drake-606/
<Lartza_> i would recommend the first
<jtravnick> my desktop is running ubuntu 7.10 while the wife has fedora8 on it
<alarmo> jtravnick, you can use NFS, although I never tried to learn it... what I commonly use (and this is not "The Right Way", I guess) is to configure ssh and use sshfs on both
<MDKSIGN> Does anyone know why I may not be able to connect to some websites (e.g. youtube)? Some IPs just wont respond !!
<Lartza_> or maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195093
<itai-michaelson> jtravnick, like this one :http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<Lartza_> see whats you cnfortable with, would use the second one aa last
<alarmo> gothy, that was really weird... I'm starting to think my motherboard manufacturer screwed things up and has no bios that enables svm :(
<gothy> alarmo: what error are you getting precisely? i'll try and see what i can find.
<jarrettgreen> k
<unholymarriage> your right jarrett cpanel does not support debian distros it seems
<jarrettgreen> which release of ubuntu should I go with?
<alarmo> it is like I don't have the support for it: Error inserting kvm-amd (...kvm-amd.ko) : Operation not permitted.
<gold44> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: you can keep on dapper
<erUSUL> MDKSIGN: what error do you get??
<alarmo> although cpuinfo says I have the needed svm support
<gothy> alarmo: when does it give you this error? after running a command?
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: or do you need to reinstall the os?
<anonymous111> I can't remember your usernames, but to those who helped me with the workspace issue - thanks! It's all working now. The problem was that I had to change the vertical and horizontal desktop numbers, as well as the number of desktops. Thanks again! :D
<erUSUL> alarmo: sudo modprobe kvm-amd
<jarrettgreen> Lartza - I think I'll have to yeah
<gothy> alarmo: kvm or svm? you seem to be mixing the 2 up
<alarmo> gothy, after sudo modprobe kvm-amd
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: why?
<erUSUL> alarmo: does your cpu support kvm ??
<MDKSIGN> ping youtube.com - response: unknown host
<alarmo> svm is the name of the support in the processor. KVM is the software under linux.
<jarrettgreen> because it's all kinds of crazy now :)
<alarmo> erUSUL, yeah.... AMD64 x2 4200
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: how? you said it worked :)
<jarrettgreen> Rather than just doing the "install lamp server" option, the tut had us get each part indivually
<alarmo> gothy, for what is worth, I have a kvm capable processor.. but I can't seem to load the kvm-amd module :(
<jarrettgreen> I guess if I can find a way to undo what ispconfig did on it's install...
<erUSUL> alarmo: i have a 3800 x2 and have no problems loading the module
<alarmo> I'm guessing it is my bios' fault...
<Lartza_> well maybe reinstall dapper with webmin now
<MDKSIGN> erUSUL, unknown host for 'ping youtube.com'
<Lartza_> what it did then?
<gothy> erUSUL: right
<alarmo> it's on a gigabyte GA-m61PM-s2 ... and I'm starting to think they have a bios that does not enable svm support on the processor... :(
<jarrettgreen> I'll try that - and use the install lamp server option?
<erUSUL> alarmo: modprobe kvm first and then kvm-amd
<alarmo> erUSUL, kvm loads fine
<alarmo> kvm-amd doesn't
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: hmm...
<eemeli_> moi
<unholymarriage> thats what i would do jarrett
<erUSUL> MDKSIGN: so it sims like a dns problem...
<jarrettgreen> or get apache and msyql and php via apt-get
<jarrettgreen> ?
<erUSUL> MDKSIGN: ping 208.65.153.251
<unholymarriage> you dont have to worry about losiong any data...
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: i dont have any lamp tuts
<erUSUL> alarmo: o.O dunno whats going on...
<NattyTux> I NEED HELP.. )-:
<Lartza_> i use lighttpd myself
<mohi> hi
<NattyTux> Seems like I cant understand Backreferences
<jarrettgreen> ah
<jarrettgreen> well I'll try out webmin then
<alarmo> erUSUL, yeah... I just can't get any info on that... I think my hardware hates me... that is the only logical explanation :-P
<NattyTux> why does "\([a-z]\)\1 matches two identical words?
<erUSUL> alarmo: sudo modprobe -v kvm-amd
<NattyTux> Im reading a guide,but to no avail
<nsna-> anyone know good site to get linux version of monitor drivers?
<jarrettgreen> is there a way to uninstall ispconfig?
<erUSUL> !sensors | NattyTux
<ubotu> NattyTux: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<mohi> I have 2 systems, one of them is up to date ubuntu with newest updates and the second one is a fresh install,
<alarmo> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/kvm/kvm-amd.ko  is the only addition to the result erUSUL ...
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: must be
<mohi> how can I transfere the updates and update mt second system?
<jarrettgreen> does the apt-get remove do it?
<alarmo> right after this one comes the old Operation Not Permitted error
<mohi> my*
<NattyTux> snesors?
<Lartza_> how did you install it?
<eemeli_> #ratsastus
<guill> must!
<jarrettgreen> ahh nvrmd  I didn't isntall it with apt-get
<jarrettgreen> I used wget
<itai-michaelson> mohi is the fresh install conected to the internet?
<jarrettgreen> and unzipped the tar and all of that
<erUSUL> alarmo: sudo adduser «youruser» kvm
<kellis> Hi all, could anyone advise me on an ALPS touchpad problem?
<erUSUL> alarmo: then try the loading again...
<mohi> itai-michaelson: yes. but i dont want download
<unholymarriage> oh my jarrett you did a lot of work there
<alarmo> this hsouldn't matter while loading like root... but hey, I tried everything else, anyways
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: maybe remove the tar and the folder where it was untarred?
<Lartza_> how did you configure it?
<itai-michaelson> mohi, i'm not sure , i think you will need to create your own apt repos on the first box and apt-get them from there
<Lartza_> what did you do after untar?
<erUSUL> alarmo: a now
<erUSUL> know*
<alarmo> nothing changes
<jarrettgreen> went to the newly unpacked install_ispconfi folder
<jarrettgreen> andran ./setup
<alarmo> I heard of people having to do BIOS updates to have kvm running... but I can't find any suitable update for mine...
<MDKSIGN> erUSUL. I'm on a wireless connection, router can connect to youtube and other sites just fine (on another laptop). Know how I can configure my settings?
<Lartza_> did you remove the folder already?
<jarrettgreen> I think it removes itself after install
<mohi> itai-michaelson: aha.. tanx :) anew one ?nd is it possible to copy all the /var/cache/apt/archive to
<mohi> new one?
<Pici> !aptoncd | mohi
<ubotu> mohi: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Lartza_> dont find the folder where you untarred?
<jarrettgreen> but it makes changes to httpd.config
<kellis> Is anyone here good with touchpad problems?
<jarrettgreen> and other things
<guill> ))
<gothy> !anyone | kellis
<ubotu> kellis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<itai-michaelson> mohi i would assume yes , but then you will need to install it manually and apt will not find the dependencies
<Lartza_> hmm... maybe reinstall apache?
<kellis> ahh
<jarrettgreen> ahh that's a good idea
<mohi> aha! tanx itai-michaelson and Pici
<mohi> :)
<Lartza_> or all parts of lamp: apache2 php5 apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql mysql-server
<alarmo> Well, guys... I've got to go... Thanks for the help, I think I'll just curse on my motherboard and cry now :)
<Lartza_> those are the packages i would install when setting up server
<itai-michaelson> mohi also try apt-mirror
<Lartza_> maybe reomve those and install again
<itai-michaelson> mohi http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<alarmo> Later I'll try to get in touch with some GigaByte Support to see if their motherboard could be the one to blame
<kellis> My Alps touchpad is all working corretly apart from the 4-way scroll. The Up/Left bits work, but down/right cause random things to happen
<mohi> aha! sure dear ;)
<K_Dallas> Q: I am using virtualbox to run ubuntu and to use mouse and keyboard, it has a host key assigned which it calls: CTRL DROITE.  Which key exactly this is? (the right CTRL button or something else) thanks
<gold44> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gothy> K_Dallas: yes, that is correct. It appears to be the french language
<jim_p> !wbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wbar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: i g2g now, good luck for you
<K_Dallas> gothy,  that was my guess but it doesnt work.
<jarrettgreen> thanks
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: if you have something in mind ask it now
<ahorner> does anybody know how to get my sound working on virtual pc 2007
<jarrettgreen> I don't
<gothy> K_Dallas: the combination usualy consists of more then a single key. Does it show any other key somewhere?
<jarrettgreen> you gave me some good links
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: well good luck then
<Pici> ahorner: Probably better to ask that in ##windows than in here.
<ubunt1> can anyone help.. i have a usb flash drive that comes with two built-in partitions, i want to merge these partitions as one, how do i do this in ubuntu?
<nyk2005> Hello everybody! I just got some data stored in a MS Acesss (MDB) file. Is there a way to open/use/convert it in linux? I thought maybe openoffice base, but it doesn't look good...
<ahorner> :-/
<ahorner> i think it hasnt loaded the drivesr
<Lartza_> jarrettgreen: it will work, and if not get back here and somebody will help
<K_Dallas> gothy, not really. i have tried alt, shift, + ctrl but to no avail
<jarrettgreen> will do
<unholymarriage> do you have data on the key ??
<gothy> K_Dallas: have you checked if you can change the key in options?
<MDKSIGN> erUSUL. You there? :(
<kellis> Anyone? My Alps touchpad is all working corretly  (using synaptics) apart from the 4-way scroll. The Up/Left bits work, but down/right cause random things to happen. Any ideas where to start?
<K_Dallas> gothy that is what i was going to do but havent found it in otions yet
<gothy> kellis: in system-> peferences->mouse you can change the settings of it.
<kellis> gothy: Pretty sure, I've tried that, but I give it another go. brb
<gothy> K_Dallas: in virtualbox->file->preferences->input, you can change the host key.
<needhelp> Hi, I have a problem with my digital camera HP M307. After I connect and turn the cam on, the comp doesn't detect it. What can I do ?
<ahorner> lol yay my school just closed
<ahorner> brb fixin resolution
<tata_> ok my evolution mail opens and then closes within 2 secs whts up??
<Dflamingo> I need help
<teo-> hi i am trying to partition the hard using fdisk but when i try to write the changes with the command w i get : WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<teo-> The kernel still uses the old table.
<itai-michaelson> needhelp, DOES THIS HELP : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-134636.html?
<Dflamingo> Something is wrong with Wine
<MDKSIGN> Damn, everyone is asking questions but nobody is answering. :(
<Pici> !ask | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<liceo28> hello
<kellis> gothy: System>Preferences>Mouse allows me to change L/R handed, but has no effect my my 4-way scroll button, any more ideas?
<tata_> ok my evolution mail opens and then closes within 2 secs whts up??
<Dflamingo> well, I installed Wine like 1 day ago. And I installed Civ 3 with it today
<badpenguin86> !language | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<needhelp> itai-michaelson: unfortunately. I have seen it b4
<Dflamingo> And when I couldn't play it
<Dflamingo> I uninstalled it
<tata_> ok my evolution mail opens and then closes within 2 secs whts up??
<gothy> kellis: yours doesn't have 3 tabs, with on the third tab touchpad?
<Dflamingo> and then I think wine for corrupted
<Dflamingo> *got
<Dflamingo> so I uninstalled it and restarted
<tata_> hello
<Dflamingo> but the wine icons were still in the applications panel
<tata_> ok my evolution mail opens and then closes within 2 secs whts up??
<kellis> gothy: Its a a piece rectangular touchpad, with three button under it - L Click, 4-way scroll button and R Click
<Dflamingo> then I removed them manually
<Dflamingo> I just reinstalled wine now, was wondering how do I put the wine icons BACK on to the panel
<kellis> gothy: was supposed to read 1 piece (ie no seperate sections)
<tata_> ok my evolution mail opens and then closes within 2 secs whts up??
<bullgard4> What is an 'uevent'?
<tata_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh
<dgjones> !repeat | tata_
<ubotu> tata_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<badpenguin86> Tata: Did you get my message? Open a terminal, type evolution, and see if it gives you an error message
<radioheadRULES> can neone suggest a nice IDE for C++ development
<gothy> kellis: odd that it gives you funny results. My touchpad works great ... sorry, no more things i can think of :(
<kellis> gothy: Thanks anyway
<nsna-> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gaby> hello!
<kellis> Anyone else wanna try to help in the great Alps touchpad 4-way scroll button saga?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, i guess you need to edit the Gnome menu,
<Dflamingo> Hmm, how?
<Dflamingo> I'm a newbie at this
<badpenguin86> Tata: Did you try what I told you?
<Dflamingo> I need to put the wine icons back onto the panel
<Dflamingo> and link them to wine
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, i'm not a newbie but i dont know how to edit gnome menu. let me see if i can google it
<tata_> yes badpenguin i got an error msg
<Dflamingo> thank you so much
<Dflamingo> I was googling for 10 mins
<Dflamingo> then gave up
<tata_> CalDAV Eplugin starting up ...
<tata_> evolution-shell-Message: Killing old version of evolution-data-server...
<tata_> Loading Bogofilter as the default junk plugin
<tata_> ** (evolution:7294): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s
<tata_> ** (evolution:7294): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution
<tata_> GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.14.1/glib/gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 1009657856 bytes
<FloodBot3> tata_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tata_> aborting...
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574249
<Dflamingo> ty!
<gothy> tata_: you can use for example pastebin.com to paste things and give the link back here
<badpenguin86> tata_: i am not aware of that error, but that might give you something to search for on google or in the forums
<needhelp> itai-michaelson: that link you linked to shows how to mount manually. But how do I know the devicename for the usb port I have connected the camera to ?
<ICE0MAN_> speak here anybody german??
<tata_> wht 2 do?
<dgjones> !de | ICE0MAN_
<ubotu> ICE0MAN_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<otrewyi191> HI
<itai-michaelson> needhelp, i think you run the command lsusb
<tata_> yes badpenguin i got an error msg
<itai-michaelson> needhelp, lsusb will show you all the usb ports you are using
<guingnier> salut
<tata_> yes badpenguin i got an error msg
<tata_> wht 2 do?
<badpenguin86> Tata_: Use is to search on google or the forums
<guingnier> ca parle francais ici?
<tata_> dont get it
<nsna-> does anyone know the site that shows where to download the codecs for movies/songs?
<needhelp> itai-michaelson: no, the problem is that the comp won't detect the camera at all even if it is physically connected and powered on
<gothy> !fr | guingnier
<ubotu> guingnier: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tata_> use wht?
<itai-michaelson> needhelp,  even lsusb?
<badpenguin86> Tata_: Just use that error information to search, I would look into the glib error, just use that text to search
<needhelp> itai-michaelson: yes, lsusb shows nothing about the cam
<badpenguin86> Tata_: I am unaware of the problem
<camille__> hello is there ym voice and video with webcam for ubuntu
<camille__> i was able to get kopete to work with vido
<camille__> video
<camille__> but no voice
<itai-michaelson> needhelp, can you see it in /var/log/message ?
<itai-michaelson> camille__, which camera?
<dgjones> tata_, it might be worth you joining #evolution on irc.gimp.org, they might be able to help you, its the official Evolution support channel, although there may not be many people in there
<camille__> i get it to work alreadyt
<camille__> but no voice
<camille__> the webcam no problem
<itai-michaelson> oh
<camille__> the voice i want
<itai-michaelson> did you try skype?
<badpenguin86> Camille: Your webcam might not be supported by ubuntu, have you assured that it is functional?
<manish4665> does skype supports gprs..
<camille__> it is functional already
<nsna-> I'm trying to get ATI's Accelrated graphic driver to work with no sucess at all. anyone know where a good starting point is at for this prob?
<camille__> i have tested it woth a friend
<camille__> what i cant get to work is voice
<needhelp> itai-michaelson: no, when is that log being updated? The cam was powered off while booting the comp..
<itai-michaelson> camille__, did you try skype? for vocie and video
<badpenguin86> Camille: Ok, I didn't see that
<Dr_willis> nsna-,  i would suggest checking the ubuntu foroms for your EXACT ati card - and see what luck others have had.
<^feRRy_mlG^> erged
<Dflamingo> itai, where do I paste the command?
<camille__> itai im using kopete
<camille__> cause ym
<camille__> ekiga softphone could also use ym?
<^feRRy_mlG^> alo
<^feRRy_mlG^> allo
<nsna-> Dr_willis: thanks
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, open the terminal " sudo gedit ~/.config/menus/applications.menu"
<itai-michaelson> needhelp, it should update once you hook up the camera and turn it on
<Dflamingo> what is the password?
<Dr_willis> sudo uses YOUR user password.
<needhelp> itai-michaelson: ok, but found no strings with "HP" or "Hewlett"
<badpenguin86> camille__: Have you tried the official yahoo messenger for linux?
<bazhang> ^feRRy_mlG^: do you have a support question?
<camille__> is there?
<dgjones> !gksudo | itai-michaelson (Just for info, rather than suggesting sudo gedit)
<ubotu> itai-michaelson (Just for info, rather than suggesting sudo gedit): If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<camille__> wow
<camille__> i didnt know thta
<camille__> wait ill google it
<badpenguin86> camille__: That is what I am reading on the net. I am not sure that it will fix your problem
<Dflamingo> Itai, help
<kasra> I have problem with mplayer for playing VCD , here's the log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56951/
<Dflamingo> What do I type in the apllications menu?
<itai-michaelson> dgjones, thanks but i think that for gedit , sudo is alright...
<Dflamingo> itai?
<Dflamingo> what do I type in it?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, what do you mean?
<badpenguin86> Dflamingo: If you are editing the gnome menu, you can just right click on it and hit "edit Menu"
<Dflamingo> I wanan edit the application panel
<bazhang> Dflamingo: tab completion; type the first three or so letters then hit tab  and the full name will appear and be highlighted for the person you are talking to
<badpenguin86> Dflamingo: I see
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, you mean the top panel?
<EnvoyRising> bazhang: hey
<Dflamingo> yes
<bazhang> EnvoyRising: greetings to you ;]
<co0lingFir3> how can i uninstall ALSA completely?
<Dflamingo> I need to regenerate it somehow
<LoDoS> selam
<Dflamingo> like, before I messed it up
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, which application do you want to link to?
<LoDoS> hello turkkey
<Pici> !tr | LoDoS
<ubotu> LoDoS: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Dflamingo> Wine
<Dflamingo> I need to make a icon in the appl panel for Wine
<kasra> I have problem with mplayer for playing VCD , here's the log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56951/ , any help ?
<LoDoS> :D
<LoDoS> hello
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, wine is not an application in itself , you cannot connect to it,
<LoDoS> how are you
<Dflamingo> i don;t understand
<Dflamingo> when I first installed wine
<co0lingFir3> how can i uninstall ALSA completely?
<Dflamingo> it was on the app panel
<Dflamingo> after I messed it up
<Dflamingo> it's not
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, you can connect to a software running on wine like photoshop or MS office
<bazhang> LoDoS: do you have a support question?
<badpenguin86> co0lingFir3: Why do you wish to do that?
<Dflamingo> no, no
<Dflamingo> I mean
<Pici> !enter | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dflamingo> I want to put the WIne icon back onto the appl panel
<co0lingFir3> badpenguin86: because i updatet to newest 1.0.16 and nothing works anymore
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, what will happen when you click on that icon?
<Kuni> kasra: looks to me like you don't have the right audio codecs installed.
<akumu> kasra: do you have libdv?
<badpenguin86> co0lingFir3: Have you searched for that version and your audio card on the forums?
<Kuni> kasra: try downloading automatix and use it to update your codecs
<Dflamingo> I don't understand, what do you mean?
<bazhang> kasra do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? that should allow playing the vcd
<nipzor> i got a problem here, i enabled the ATI restricted drivers, desktop looks fine, no resolution problems, but i cant turn on any visual effects, it will just say "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<dgjones> !automatix | Kuni, kasra
<ubotu> Kuni, kasra: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<co0lingFir3> badpenguin86: any idea what to do?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  i don't understand what you want to do, what do u need a wine icon for?
<Dflamingo> No, no
<bazhang> Kuni: hugely bad idea
<Dflamingo> in the app panel, there are icons right?
<Dflamingo> etc: 'others'
<Dflamingo> Right?
<Dflamingo> they link you to certain thing right?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, like a category?
<badpenguin86> co0lingFir3: I have lucked out and never had sound problems, but i would suggest looking up that version of AlSA and your audio card and see if you get anything. Ubuntu forums would be a good place to start
<Dflamingo> yes
<Kuni> dgjones, bazhang: oh fine.
<itai-michaelson> you want to add the "wine" category?
<Dflamingo> thats what I mean't
<badpenguin86> !enter | Dflamingo
<ubotu> Dflamingo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dflamingo> Yes
<co0lingFir3> badpenguin86: yes i did. if i want to open the volume control, it says that either there's no gstreamer plugin or the soundcard was not recognized.
<co0lingFir3> badpenguin86: i think the soundcard's not recognized
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, did you edit the file like the ubuntuforum link suggested?
<badpenguin86> co0lingFir3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186189
<Dflamingo> it told me to paste the link
<Dflamingo> and you told me to use sudo
<bazhang> Dflamingo: easy on the enter key, okay?
<Dflamingo> I did and it asked me for my password and then it brought me to this application page
<elbermungsterses> hi peep's, i have a minor problem that i want to fix, can anyone help please?
<kellis_> Hi all, Could anyone advise me on a touchpad issue? I have an ALPS touchpad with a 4-way scroll button that seems to be possessed.
<Dflamingo> Okay, sorry
<^Crash^> what is the best fast link to this server ?
<K_Dallas> gothy, thanks. I was emprisoned inside virtualbox :) i changed it to right-ctrl and hopefully it works
<dgjones> !ask | elbermungsterses
<ubotu> elbermungsterses: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<badpenguin86> elbermungsterses: Just ask :)
<co0lingFir3> badpenguin86: ill take a look at it
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: ask away
<nipzor> i got a problem here, i enabled the ATI restricted drivers, desktop looks fine, no resolution problems, but i cant turn on any visual effects, it will just say "Desktop effects could not be enabled"... How2fix D:
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, this application page is a text editor (gedit)
<badpenguin86> co0lingFir3: There is a link to a solution at the bottom. Not sure if it will help though
<^Crash^> what is the best fast link to this server ?
<larsemil> how do i change the default window manager in ubuntu? i want compiz to start instead of metacity. and i dont want to use compiz --replace
<mavi-> nipzor: ati?
<Dflamingo> I don't know how to use it
<nipzor> mavi-, yes
<Dflamingo> as in, what do I type when I get there>
<mavi-> nipzor: install xserver-gxl
<dgjones> nipzor, you might need to install xserver-xgl and then restart x
<mavi-> nipzor: the ati-binary driver wants gxl
<elbermungsterses> it happened a few days ago.
<^Crash^> what is the best fast link to this server ???
<EnvoyRising> plenty of help being given today, looks like i'll be watchin this time around?
<nipzor> mavi- mhhh, just download it with that synapsis thing?
<mavi-> nipzor: yea
<Pici> ^Crash^: What is 'this server'?
<^Crash^> /links
<EnvoyRising> ^Crash^: aint that a bit of a subjective question?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo - can you paste me the link again - i already forgot what was your problem in the first place...
<nipzor> mavi- k i'll try to find that
<badpenguin86> elber
<EnvoyRising> ^Crash^: being that we're all in different locations ald all :P
<mavi-> nipzor: you *might* have to add it to your xorg.conf to
<badpenguin86> elbermungsterses: What is the problem?
<^Crash^> i from israel
<Dflamingo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477108
<bazhang> itai-michaelson: he wants to have wine as an app link in the menu or panel, forgot which
<lollo_> auauauuuauauauau
<elbermungsterses> i created a PPPoE connection with the usual settings and when i rebooted the wireless option on nm-applet disappeared
<nipzor> mavi-, yeah my buddy already tried to help me, i changed some 0 in that conf to a 1, he thought that coudl solve the problem
<^Crash^> (15:51:13) ^Crash^ connected to anthony.freenode.net Irvine, CA, US = slowly
<^Crash^> -=( EnvoyRising )=-
<badpenguin86> elbermungsterses: Hmm
<^Crash^> what is your link ?
<Pici> lollo_: dont.
<lollo_> how can i remove the whole content of a folder ? the cmd is RM, and then ?
<bazhang> ^Crash^: really just luck; sometimes I get in after one try and others not so
<nsna-> hey nipzor what type o ati card you have?
<lollo_> ( sry ... )
<mavi-> nipzor: its in the section 'module', a row should go "Load 'xgl'"
<co0lingFir3> why does my system not recognize my soundcard any more after ALSA update?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  in the new text editor that opens up look for this line: <Name>wine-wine</Name>
<itai-michaelson> <Deleted/>
<nipzor> nsa-, erm, radeon 850 or something liek that
<Dflamingo> wait
<Dflamingo> what do I type?
<ctothej> why is /media used instead of /mnt on Ubuntu?
<nipzor> mavi-, im a newbie to this, where is that section?
<larsemil> how do i change the default window manager in ubuntu? i want compiz to start instead of metacity. and i dont want to use compiz --replace
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, you dont type , you just look for that line - did you find it?
<mavi-> nipzor: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<badpenguin86> ctothej: Makes more sense to noobs
<Dflamingo> nope
<badpenguin86> ctothej: I would assume
<Dflamingo> it's an empty page
<itai-michaelson> oh
<mavi-> nipzor: you need to be root and edit that one, if the synaptic doesnt add it for you
<nipzor> mavi- am i supposed to enter that int he terminal?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, close the application
<Dflamingo> done
<ctothej> badpenguin86: so its just a change for the name itself?
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi there, is there a program that will kill a process and then recursively kill all of its child processes?
<dgjones> nipzor, Have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl/simple - It refers to ATI Radeon and how to get desktop effect working
<badpenguin86> ctothej: Yes, there is nothing different, just the name
<elbermungsterses> what about it badpenguin86?
<nipzor> dgjones, okay ty :]
<mavi-> nipzor: alt-f3 type "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ctothej> badpenguin86: is it the same on debian? or is this an ubuntu specific thing?
<dgjones> nipzor, basically, run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" and restart your computer
<mavi-> nipzor: but try just to install the package and reboot first
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, before we proceed lets try something else, right-click on "applications" in the top panle and choose "edit menu"
<badpenguin86> elbermungsterses: Honestly, i have no clue. Sorry
<Dflamingo> okay, done
<akumu> ctothej:  when they're in /media they usually tend to automatically go to your desktop. so ya, its a user experience thing
<badpenguin86> ctothej: I believe it is specific to Ubuntu, but I could be wrong
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, do you see "wine" there?
<Dflamingo> no
<nipzor> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dflamingo> but I see a list of stuff that relates to wine
<Dflamingo> C&C icons and EA icons
<badpenguin86> nipzor: sudo apt-get clean in a terminal
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo maybe you need to scroll down a bit , look on the left tab
<Dflamingo> nope, nothing
<ctothej> akumu: oh ok, so being in the /media directory causes the system to possibly perform other actions to make those devices available to the user?
<Pici> nipzor: Are you running any other package managers or not running the command with sudo?
<dgjones> nipzor, have you got Synpatic open?
<elbermungsterses> bazhang, any ideas then?
<bullgard4> What is an 'uevent'?
<nipzor> badpenguin86, okay i did that, nothing happened o_o
<akumu> ctothej: precisely
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, in the new meno that just opened click on "applications" (left tab)
<nipzor> pici, i put these comman ds in the terminal and enter my pw
<nipzor> dgjones, yes
<Dflamingo> done
<badpenguin86> nipzor: Did you make sure that synaptic, automatix, update manager, and any terminal using apt are closed?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  do you now see wine on the main windows?
<Dflamingo> nope
<Dflamingo> nothing, and I know I have wine installed
<dgjones> nipzor, either close synaptic and rerun the command, or use synaptic to search for the command and install that way, you can do one or the other, but not both at the same time
<co0lingFir3> what do i have to do that ALSA recognizes my soundcard?!
<nipzor> badpenguin86, so i close everything exept fr x chat and terminal and enter what?
<Pici> !sound > co0lingFir3 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<LargeMike> Having trouble starting Ubuntu from Live CD
<ctothej> akumu: very cool thanks.
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, run winecfg from the terminal
<badpenguin86> nipzor: Apt is used by those programs, when they are closed, use the command I gave you, and that should solve it.
<Dflamingo> brought up wine config
<nipzor> badpenguin, so i have to close xchat aswell?
<badpenguin86> nipzor: No, just the programs I listed
<CVD-PR> sup
<ctothej> is there a way to set up fstab to immediately write to certain flash-drives or external devices immediately instead of caching and writing to those files on dismount?
<co0lingFir3> pici: if i double click the vol control it says that the soundcard is not detectet
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  ok run this : sudo gedit ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<badpenguin86> nipzor: Basically anything that installs programs
<mike1o> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nipzor> badpenguin86, yeah i ran the command again but i dont get any responses
<Pici> co0lingFir3: The links that ubotu gave you should run you through what is needed to troubleshoot your sound issues.
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, copy-paste the command i wrote
<Dflamingo> nothing is going on
<co0lingFir3> Pici: ill have a look at them
<Dflamingo> nothing happened
<badpenguin86> nipzor: you should not get a repsonse using that command. try to open synaptic then, and see if it will let you.
<Dflamingo> oh wait
<nipzor> badpenguin86 yeah i opened synaptic
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, nothing happened after you clicked enter?
<Dflamingo> a new page with loads of text came up
<Dflamingo> just took time to load up
<LargeMike> The splash screen opens, but whether I select run or run in safe graphics mode, it immediately hangs on a black screen
<badpenguin86> nipzor: Then the lock is gone
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, good look for " <Name>wine-wine</Name>"
<Dflamingo> I see it
<nipzor> badpenguin86, o_O wich lock? i could run it before, semms like nothing has changed
<Pici> LargeMike: Not all hardware configurations are compatible with the LiveCD, if you are attempting an install then you should try to use the Alternate CD.
<Pici> !alt | LargeMike
<ubotu> LargeMike: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, does it say <Deleted/> under it?
<Dflamingo> what do I do now?
<xrestassuredx> everytime i hibernate my laptop and come back, i have no sound until i restart. is there a way to manually renitialize the audio drivers, or better, to just make it work?
<Dflamingo> yes
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, Remove the <Deleted/> tag
<badpenguin86> nipzor: What were you trying to do before you got the error?
<itai-michaelson> press ctrl + S
<Dflamingo> Okay, done
<Dflamingo> what do I do now?
<Pici> !aptfix | nipzor
<ubotu> nipzor: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mike1o> im trying to connect using a 56k modem
<dgjones> nipzor, using synaptic to search, look for xserver-xgl and install that package, then you need to restart the computer
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, the wine menu should reappear in your applications menu
<z5000man> anyone in here know about ispconfig
<bazhang> !info ispconfig
<Dflamingo> YES!
<ubotu> Package ispconfig does not exist in gutsy
<nipzor> badpenguin86, i treid to egt steam running, so i had to use the ati drivers but now as i said my visuals dont work anymore
<Dflamingo> thank you so  much!
<LargeMike> I'll give that a try.  I assume the site has instructions for what to enter in the command line interface to get started.
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  glad it worked!
<nipzor> dgjones, i cant find anything ;_;
<bazhang> z5000man: not really what does it do and from which distro
<Dflamingo> wait, itai!
<MDKSIG1> ping google.com <- doesn't work ping ubuntuforums.org <- works. I can't access all websites, help!
<Dflamingo> I have a few more questions
<bazhang> heh
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  yes,,,,
<z5000man> you have to install it from a whole bunch of different sources
<Dflamingo> remember I said there were the C&C icons?
<z5000man> i've installed it
<Dflamingo> How do I remove them?
<nipzor> dgjones, well okay i found it >_<
<Dflamingo> they are in app panel
<Dflamingo> under 'others'
<z5000man> but i have like 3 more files to edit on my server
<z5000man> and after i rebooted
<z5000man> it won't let me login
<Dflamingo> I can stop them showing up but is it possible to remove them forever?
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  you should be able to do that by right-clicking on the applications in the top panel and then "edit menus"
<dgjones> nipzor, install that and then restart, thats what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl/simple suggests for you to get desktop effects working
<z5000man> So i cant use ispconfig and i cant log in to fix it
<orochi_> Hello :> Anyone here with an onboard Intel HDA-based sound chipset have choppy audio in some apps/games?
<orochi_> (Seems to be the problem I'm having at the moment :>)
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  you can uninstall them i guess
<nipzor> dgjones, okay i will reboot now, cya in a minute
<xrestassuredx> orochi_: i'll tell you as soon as i can get a game to work >_>
<DEinspanjer> I recently enabled gutsy-backports updates because of this one package I was trying to get running.  When I enabled it though, it was marked with a - instead of a checkmark and I can't un-enable it.  This is bothering me because now my updates notification keeps showing me all these compvis updates and other things I don't want to muck with.  How can I disable these updates?
 * DEinspanjer goes searching for why he is called "Freenode"
<Pici> DEinspanjer: You are connected to the Freenode IRC servers
<itai-michaelson> DEinspanjer, you can disable it by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<needhelp> Hi I have some trouble with my keyboard. Certain keys does not work, like the alpha ('at')-sign and square brackets. How to fix it ?
<bazhang> needhelp you sure this is not a hardware issue?
<itai-michaelson> needhelp what kind of keyboard do you have?
<Dflamingo> Itai, I'm still stuck
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  how?
<needhelp> bazhang: yes, it worked few days ago before I did some mistakenly configs...
<cleaton> hi, i got a usb disk with a os i want to add to grub can anyone help me with that?
<nipzor> dgjones, yay it workes >
<DEinspanjer> Pici: This is my first time using Pigdin to connect to IRC and I wasn't sure what the "Localalias" was for. Apparently it means that it is the name I see in my chat log but you guys were seeing what I wanted, DEinspanjer
<dgjones> nipzor, well done
<Dflamingo> can't delete the EA games and C&C icons
<AuraithX> are there keyloggers for ubuntu ? and how can I check for them
<bazhang> needhelp what exactly did you do please be precise
<needhelp> itai-michaelson: hmm... I need norwegian layout. Don't know brand/model
<DEinspanjer> itai-michaelson: Thanks, I'll do that.  Do you know why the GUI won't let me disable it?
<Dflamingo> I can disable them but can't delete
<nipzor> dgjones> little problem, semms like my keyboard has now the english layout
<nipzor> some keyes changed position
<Pici> Dflamingo: What happens when you right click on them in the Menu Editor? no delete option?
<itai-michaelson> DEinspanjer, i dont know sorry
<needhelp> bazhang: don't know, it is too much various things I don't know about...
<Dflamingo> There is a delete option
<sinbox> needhelp go to: system>preferences>keyboard      and see & nipzor
<Dflamingo> but it does nothing when I delete them
<nipzor> thx sinbox
<needhelp> sinbox: been there
<bazhang> needhelp hmm well try to recall the best you can
<Pici> Dflamingo: Is it a problem to just disable them?
<needhelp> bazhang: started some updates to gutsy/feisty (?)
<Dflamingo> nope, but doesn't it mean something is wrong if I can't remove them from the pc?
<julio_pe> Anybody could indicate me a tutorial learn hot to instal a server, with DNS a at all?
<roman_> anyone knows about a pdf editor?
<bazhang> AuraithX: nay
<bobbob1016> I'm moving to a new PC.  I used quickstart to backup my homedir, it makes a tar.gz of my homedir, is that all I need to save my settings, and firefox/opera book marks and things?  I'm planning on reinstalling the apps, so I don't need the / dir, right?
<julio_pe> roman_, only Aobe
<Dflamingo> I can paste the text I see from app
<julio_pe> *Adobe
<AuraithX> bazhang: no keyloggers?
<Pici> Dflamingo: I know alacarte (the menu editor) had a few bugs until just recently (but the fixes were not backported)
<sinbox> needhelp, not too sure what to suggest except trying to reverse the config change till you find the one that messed it up
<bazhang> no AuraithX
<Dflamingo> (I'm using termina;)
<Dflamingo> there's text here
<Moize> I am getting no sound
<nipzor> dgjones, do you have some experience with steam on linux?
<Dflamingo> <Exclude>
<Dflamingo> 			<Filename>wine-Programs-EA Games-Command &amp; Conquer The First Decade-Electronic Registration.desktop</Filename>
<Dflamingo> 		</Exclude>
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: yes for personal settings is all you need
<Dflamingo> stuff like that
<dgjones> nipzor, sorry, thats something i've not used, just ask in the channel, if somebody knows and is around, they might be able to help
<roman_> julio_pe, erUSUL just told me there is a pdfedit
<AuraithX> can anyone else confirm this? :S
<nipzor> okay i will, thx for support again
<needhelp> sinbox: there was more things that was messed up, like the X window. But now only the keyboard is what is not working properly
<Moize> Yes you can use pdfedit
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo,  it means these programmes are installed on your computer. deleting an icon is not the same as uninstalling
<dgjones> nipzor, you're welcome
<Jonathan_L> Gnome only starts in "safe mode"
<bazhang> AuraithX: try google ubuntu linux keylogger and see how many results; why trust us? ;]
<Jonathan_L> What should I do?
<Dflamingo> Oh..
<Dflamingo> KK, I think I'll do that in the morning
<bobbob1016> erUSUL, Thanks, I just wanted to be sure that I had everything I needed.
<Dflamingo> thank you for helping me
<Dflamingo> Goodnight!
<itai-michaelson> Dflamingo, good night
<ForzaPalermo> can anyone help me set up ssh for secure vnc? i tried once before and i couldnt get anything to work
<Moize> I am getting no sound in Ubuntu 7.10
<bobbob1016> erUSUL, The gnome settings are there too, right?  As in my icons and everything?
<AuraithX> well
<bazhang> Moize: open the terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted there
<AuraithX> someone changed my pass from my IP address while I was in bed
<Jonathan_L> Anybody that knows what o do if Gnome only starts in safe mode? I think it's quite ennoying
<AuraithX> :o
<kditty> moise7000: try right clicking the speaker and going to prefrences
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: try something like ssh -C -L888:192.168.2.3:123 vncuser@vnchost.net
<kditty> see if switching the device helps
<moise7000> kditty: talk to moize :) lol
<kditty> aahaha
<Wander_w> where 192.168.2.3 is the VCNhost you want to use and :123 is the port where VNC runs
<jtravnick> ok i give up been trying for almost 5 monthes to get my desktops to see each other why is linux to linux so hard?
<kditty> its early moise7000, sorry :x
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: then connect VNC to localhost:888
<itai-michaelson> needhelp i guess you  can try editing xorg again
<moise7000> kditty: Lol it's nothing
<kditty> i guess the tab complete isnt so hand ALL the time
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi there, is there a program that gives the name of a process if I give it the number?
<ForzaPalermo> Wander_w, and there is no setup involved
<ForzaPalermo> just that
<nipzor> installed steam via wine ony my machine, works fine so far but when i try to launch a game (e.g. tf2) its says my gfx would not suite the minimum requirements, i press continue anyway and see that startup vid, after that my lcd will show some error message "frequenz not supported" and after about 3 seconds it will show me the desktop again. i am using the restricted ati drivers. anyone can help?
<moise7000> kditty: I found tab completion in Xchat lol. thank you.
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: not appart from logging in
<moise7000> (never tried)
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: Oh and just for your information: -C turns on compression (which is also very usefull with scp)
<jtravnick> is there anyone that can help me get my network up?
<itai-michaelson> jtravnick, did you try NFS?
<ForzaPalermo> Wander_w, so then what is all this stuff i iread about needing putty and stuff, setting up keys etc
<Moize> Everything is unmuted  and I tried switching the device.
<jtravnick> itai-michaelson, yes says it running but no other system sees it
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: um... putty is for Windows right?
<bazhang> Schmao-Fmao: why not just look in top?
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: everything is more difficult in windows :P
<cliebow> Wander_w, wouldnt go that far 8~)
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: icons i'm  not that sure; gnome settings yes
<kditty> how can i completely remove amarok from my system? its locking up and it is holding collections that i do not have anymore. i want to start from scratch with a smaller collection but i cant find where the config files and such are stored
<twosouls82> what is your preference for a good supported graphics card (PCI)?
<jtravnick> only system i can see it my laptop that has somthing called sftp running on it and i dont remember how i set that up since did that with fedora5
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: But you might want to set up public/private keys, but that is just for convenience, you won't have to enter your password anymore
<bazhang> nvidia for 3d intel for overall support twosouls82
<erUSUL> twosouls82: pci express you meant??
<Wander_w> cliebow: I would :)
<brobostigon> kditty: sudo apt-get autoremove amarok
<iTF|Prometheus> Hi - Need some help desperatley I started up today and all that xfce is displaying is a blank orange page when i login... I have had to default to failsafe terminal to load xchat... I get no applications menu or desktop icons when using xfce... XUbuntu 7.10 Gutsy
<AuraithX> I have reason to believe my security of this system has been compromised - what checks can I run
<bobbob1016> erUSUL, Ok, thanks again.  I'm copying all the things from my XP dual boot to another drive now, then I'll install.  Thanks again for the help.
<Jonathan_L> Where is the Firefox profile directory?
<AuraithX> and firestarter keeps crashing
<AuraithX> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bazhang> AuraithX: you can check for rootkits
<kditty> brobostigon: will that also move my collection database or will i have to do that manually
<twosouls82> erUSUL:  no plain pci that was
<CVD-PR> home/.moz
<twosouls82> thanks guys
<AuraithX> how please?
<brobostigon> kditty: i dont know ,proebely best to back that up incase
<prince_jammys> Jonathan_L: it is inside a hidden folder in your home::   .mozilla/firefox/crazy_long_string/profile
<bazhang> AuraithX: rkhunter chkrootkit
<CVD-PR> jonasbjork,
<CVD-PR> jonathaN,
<twosouls82> guys, what cards (pci, not express) do you _not_ recommend?
<bazhang> ati twosouls82
<Guits> Hi all! I really need help configuring my xorg
<Piet> i installed java with tomcat but i got internal server 500 error
<nipzor> installed steam via wine ony my machine, works fine so far but when i try to launch a game (e.g. tf2) its says my gfx would not suite the minimum requirements, i press continue anyway and see that startup vid, after that my lcd will show some error message "frequenz not supported" and after about 3 seconds it will show me the desktop again. i am using the restricted ati drivers. anyone can help?
<jtravnick> what i have is three systems my desktop with ubuntu7.10 the wifes desktop with fedora8 and the laptop with fedora5 all systems can ping each other and can see the internet both desktops can see the laptop but no system can see a desktop
<CVD-PR> jonathaN, home/.mozilla
<twosouls82> nice to see my feelings being confirmed
<prince_jammys> Jonathan_L: sorry, the folder with the long string IS your profile
<Guits> dell laptop nvidia quadro
<kditty> brobostigon: i want it removed, i want to create a new database of files i currently have. right now there are 180GB of mp3s i no longer have
<bazhang> Guits: what is the issue
<kditty> ill try to reinstall and see if it worked
<Guits> cant get drivers to work
<knappen> is it possible do format a partition in ntsf in 7.10?
<knappen> GParted counn't do it
<brobostigon> kditty: ream the apt-get man page, i think you need to use -purge to remove the config files aswell
<Tom_Sawyer> hi. does anybody have experience with giis (get it i say), an undelete file tool?
<bazhang> Tom_Sawyer: installed from where
<AuraithX> is there a dedicated firestarter channel anywhere? it keeps crashing
<iTF|Prometheus> Hi. I started up today and all that xfce is displaying is a blank orange page when i login... I have had to default to failsafe terminal to load xchat... I get no applications menu or desktop icons when using xfce... XUbuntu 7.10 Gutsy. Can anyone help please?
<nsna-> I'm having trouble to get my wireless network connection to come on when i first start up it seems i have to reset the password for it to work
<Tom_Sawyer> bazhang: installed from kubuntu gutsy
<NativeAngels> how do u install mysql on ubuntu shell
<kditty> brobostigon: apt-get amarok instead of synaptic you mean? and im not sure what you mean by -purge
<antonsky> hi ive got a problem with my display brightness, in gnome the shortcut does work but iam using wmii and dont know how i can adjust it else, i am using a laptop
<DEinspanjer> I'm trying to get a 32bit binary to be able to run on my gutsy 64bit install. I installed the ia32 packages and it got me pretty far, but ldd is still reporting one library missing (libqt-mt.so.3) and I don't know the best way to find and install that library
<Pici> NativeAngels: sudo apt-get install mysql
<bazhang> Tom_Sawyer: not in repos where did you get it from?
<beeblebro> nsna-: my problem is similar: it disconnects after a while and I can't get online again.
<akumu> bazhang: giis is a sourceforge project
<brobostigon> kditty: read apt-get's man page, that will make it clear
<kditty> ok thanks
<Tom_Sawyer> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=156518
<NativeAngels> pici am ghetting Couldn't find package mysql
<nsna-> beeblebro: when it d/c do you reset password and it works again?
<NativeAngels> grr
<Guits> When I try to enable effects the system tells me to enable nvidia and then when I  reboot theres no picture on ext monitor
<beeblebro> nsna-: how do I reset password? My current solution is to reboot...
<Pici> NativeAngels: Sorry, its mysql-server
<ForzaPalermo> Wander_w, how do i do that, and does this work if i want to vnc in from windwos to a linux machine with ssh
<Jonathan_L> prince_jammys: It shouldn't be that hard to find. And the string isn't that long
<Jonathan_L> Anybody that have tried inmporting a profile directly from Windows?
<Jonathan_L> How do I access hidden folders?
<Jonathan_L> Ignore that
<Jonathan_L> Am I stupid if I import my FF2+3beta3 profile directly into Ubuntu? I'm using both FF2 and 3 beta 3  on Vista,  and importing it
<itai-michaelson> jtravnick, which file are you sharing , i mean where , on the ubuntu desktop?
<Jonathan_L> Will importing it into Ubuntu mess it up even more?
<nsna-> beeblebro: system->admin->network   wireless connection->properties->password for ya ssid
<Jonathan_L> I just imported it, checking...
<Jonathan_L> Gaah, stupid network cable!
<Pici> !nter | Jonathan_L
<Pici> !enter | Jonathan_L
<jtravnick> want to share my home folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Jonathan_L: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> Jonathan_L,  i think theres some  firefox extensions that let you  backup/restore/share settings and stuff like that across machines easier.
<brobostigon> !enter | Jonathan_L
<beeblebro> nsna-: it should have been available from the icon, me thinks. thx.
<nsna-> beeblebro: truth be told yours is a problem of ya router being set to auto and not a static channel
<Moize> I am getting no sound
<twosouls82> mod_umask isn't in the repos.. is there another way to set the umask for a directory?
<twosouls82> apache :)
<iTF|Prometheus> Hi. I started up today and all that xfce is displaying is a blank orange page when i login... I have had to default to failsafe terminal to load xchat... I get no applications menu or desktop icons when using xfce... XUbuntu 7.10 Gutsy. Can anyone help please?
<beeblebro> nsna-: hm.. I will look into that. Would be great not having to reboot every hour...
<itai-michaelson> jtravnick, what did you put in /etc/exports?
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: Sorry, I can't help you with Windows
<ForzaPalermo> :(
<iTF|Prometheus> beeblebro - instead of rebooting - can you not just take the interface down and bring it back up? (ifconfig [interface]{ie. eth0} down, then ifconfig [interface] up)
<nipzor> installed steam via wine ony my machine, works fine so far but when i try to launch a game (e.g. tf2) its says my gfx would not suite the minimum requirements, i press continue anyway and see that startup vid, after that my lcd will show some error message "frequenz not supported" and after about 3 seconds it will show me the desktop again. i am using the restricted ati drivers. anyone can help?
<cliebow> FooAtari, what are you trying?
<cliebow> oops
<jtravnick> itai-michaelson,  have no idea dont think i put anything in there
<cliebow> ForzaPalermo, what are you trying?
<AuraithX> where can I get support for firestarter?
<itai-michaelson> jtravnick ok please read this guide : http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<bazhang> AuraithX: firestarter is just the gui for iptables--you might want to read up on that
<AuraithX> yeh i know
<Pici> AuraithX: If firestarter is segfaulting, then you have bigger problems than just the application.  This can mean that you have bad ram, the application may be sitting on bad secors, etc.
<iTF|Prometheus> How do I repair XFCE? I started today and i get a blank desktop no icons nor an applications menu... I have had to default to failsafe terminal to load xchat
<AuraithX> i think someone is overflowing it but I need people experienced with the program to explain the errror
<beeblebro> iTF|Prometheus: iconfig up/down does no good, neither does /etc/init.d/networking script. That would have been my solutions in the old days, but now it seems the new graphical wireless network managers and their icons run the show...
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: there's a tool coming with putty that works as sshd and in which you can set up public/private keys. Make it run on startup and you are set.
<Wander_w> beeblebro: /etc/init.d/dbus
<Wander_w> try that one
<beeblebro> !google dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google dbus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beeblebro> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForzaPalermo> cliebow, im trying to setup secure ssh trhough vnc, from windows machines to linux
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i am getting this error --> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<iTF|Prometheus> beeblebro, Yeah... Mine too :) - whats the chipset of the wifi card? Id suggest rmmod (then the driver) then reload it with modprobe..
<clusty> hey
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, ive followed various how to's and i cant seem to get it to work
<[chr0n0s]> how do i give a user permission to use the sshfs command ?
<clusty> is there mod_gzip apache module package?
<ForzaPalermo> i was wondering if anyone had a good how to
<ForzaPalermo> that has worked from them
<Dr_willis> [chr0n0s],  the user MUST bein the fuse group for one thing.
<itai-michaelson> iTF|Prometheus, im not sure this can be done
<dgjones> iTF|Prometheus, re your xfce problem, have you tried asking in #xubuntu? they might have some idea if you don't get a response here
<Dr_willis> [chr0n0s],  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb mention this - yes thats for smbfuse.. but the fuse group  thing applys to most allfuse tools.
<nipzor> installed steam via wine ony my machine, works fine so far but when i try to launch a game (e.g. tf2) its says my gfx would not suite the minimum requirements, i press continue anyway and see that startup vid, after that my lcd will show some error message "frequenz not supported" and after about 3 seconds it will show me the desktop again. i am using the restricted ati drivers. anyone can help?
<beeblebro> iTF|Prometheus: I'll try that, thx. It's ralink something chipset. I'll try to change router settings though so the problem goes away entirely.
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: What doesn't work?
<fursund> hello
<fursund> am I the only one getting segfaults when using wine in hardy?
<iTF|Prometheus> beeblebro, np. its prob an rt61 or rt2571.. i have problems with both of those
<dgjones> !hardy | fursund
<ubotu> fursund: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<brobostigon> !hardy | fursund
<ForzaPalermo> seems that once i get to the part with putty, i just get a black screen
<iTF|Prometheus> dgjones, just asked now :) - thanks
<ForzaPalermo> but this was a long time ago, i figure today, since i am snowed in i would give it another go froms cratch
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: Have you used pageant and puttygen?
<Wander_w> beeblebro: iTF|Prometheus: You can't rmmod the driver while its in use by NetworkManager, Restart or stop NetworkManager by using /etc/init.d/dbus
<fursund> oh sorry the next release then
<beeblebro> Wander_w: thx, I'll try :)
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, i remember puttygen, not pageant
<fursund> anyone experiencing the same problems?
<mad_max02> I have a partitioning question: Can I partition disks free space (about 50% of whole disk) into ext3 and later add on the remaining 50% in the same partition ?
<coolbhavi> hello
<bazhang> fursund: this is the wrong channel for Hardy discussion ;]
<sanci> hello
<brobostigon> fursund: no, because hardy or hardy software is not supported here
<fursund> thanks bazhang, where should I go?
<coolbhavi> How to enter a user defined function in gcalc?
<otrewyi191> hello
<brobostigon> !hardy
<dgjones> !hardy | fursund
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubotu> fursund: please see above
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 fursund
<clusty> fursund, /j #ubuntu+1
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: pageant works as the sshd daemon that accepts connections based on keys. It must be running to get a solution like that working. puttygen by itself only generates the keys. putty doens' run as a daemon on windows per default.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<fursund> thanks guys!
<coolbhavi> Like xth root of y so on.. I m doing stats analysis of a data
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: my solution recently though  have been to run cygwin and sshd from there. Havent' tried vnc though.
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, do you have a how to or smoething to guide me in this process, like i said i would like to start from scrathc
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: looks like the intel 3945 is only pcmcia not usb ;[
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: yeah, i'd kinda figured that out, thanks for checking.  unfortunately i only have an express card 54 slot.
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: I got Putty running with Wine! Try this:
<dell> hola
<bazhang> hello dell
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: open a new connection with putty, but before connecting, go to connection->SSH->tunnels
<dell> where are you from?
<erUSUL> !es | dell
<ubotu> dell: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<iTF|Prometheus> Wander_w, ahhh - ok - thanks... I spend most of my time in terminal.. didn't know
<dell> que tal linux
<jpatrick> !es | dell
<ubotu> dell: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Wander_w> iTF|Prometheus: you didn't know what?
<dell> thanks you ubotu
<iTF|Prometheus> Wander_w, you can dude - i just did... removed a driver while it was being used by the networkmanager.. lol - sorry - didn't know my connection timed out
<ForzaPalermo> Wander_w, i need to resetup ssh though
<ForzaPalermo> Wander_w, ive unistalled everything, and like i said i would like froms cratch, and hopefully setup everything up right
<dell> shutdown restar
<ForzaPalermo> ssh, putty and all
<cliebow> ForzaPalermo, what are you trying to do?
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: um... so you have no server to connect to?
<dell> hello unjustice
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: I followed Eric J Heels howto on ssh, vnc and windows
<beeblebro> *Erik
<dgjones> !ot > dell
<|unjustice|> hello
<|unjustice|> is there an audacity channel?
<Xman> Can anyone tell me how can i rescue ubuntu 7.10
<Xman> ?
<|unjustice|> nvrmnd
<Wander_w> !ot > Wander_w
<prince_jammys> :)
 * arti is tired
<ForzaPalermo> i have nothing right now, besides being able to vnc no problem from windows to linux
<cyzie> hello, how do i setup apache to use https(tls) ?
<ForzaPalermo> i want ssh now setup, and set up right
<dell> do you wan speak spanish??????????
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, where can i find this how to
<Pici> dell: /j #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> Xman: you will have to provide more info on what's wrong and what you want to "rescue"
<Wander_w> ForzaPalermo: ok, so install SSH on the linux server first
<dell> thanks
<ForzaPalermo> just apt get ?
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: google for the terms Erik J Heel ssh vnc windows
<beeblebro> maybe cygwin too
<ForzaPalermo> do i get open ssh?
<Xman> erUSUL: i want to reinstall the grub boot loader
<prince_jammys> dell: teclea /join #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanol...espanyol :/
<erUSUL> dell: para entrar en el canal en español haz /j #ubuntu-es en tu cliente irc
<erUSUL> !grub | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cliebow> ForzaPalermo, why not NX?
<erUSUL> Xman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<beeblebro> !op > beeblebro
<twosouls82> why is "/etc/apache2/envvars" being ignored?
<bazhang> beeblebro: not a good one to do
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, found it thanks
<ForzaPalermo> cliebow, i believe i tried that and i couldnt get it to work the way i wanted to , just windwos to windows, not windows to linux
<beeblebro> bazhang: worked ok for me. I had ssh in cygwin already setup though, from another guide.
<brobostigon> beeblebro: have you read hitchikers guide to that galaxy,it that where you got your  nick, zaphod beeblebrox??
<DEinspanjer> Could someone tell me how to install the 32bit version of this library on my gutsy 64bit? http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libqt3-mt
<bazhang> beeblebro: no the other one with the 'o' and the 'p' in it ;]
<IndyGunFreak> DEinspanjer: are you sure there's a 64bit package of it?
<xrestassuredx> how do i set it up so that certain applications always open up to certain desk spaces?
<Xman> erUSUL: thanks for your kind information
<Xman> erUSUL: rebooting..........
<DEinspanjer> IndyGunFreak: At the bottom of the page it lists 64 and 32 versions.
<IndyGunFreak> DEinspanjer: so download and install it.
<DEinspanjer> I guess I could download the .deb and try to install that, I just didn't know if there was a way using apt-get
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: to what end?
<Linuturk> how do I downgrade a package?
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, the site i looked at seems to be ssh for windows to windows
<bazhang> Linuturk: which package?
<ForzaPalermo> using a linux emulator of sorts
<zubuntu> I need quick boot loader installation assistance.  I'm tying to install ubuntu to an external usb hard drive (currently SCSI3, sde [first partition]) and I want the boot loader stored on that drive requiring me to tell my bios to load from that drive. what do I put for "Device for boot loader installation:"  [default is (hd0)]
<Linuturk> bazhang: cacti
<bazhang> !info cacti
<ubotu> cacti (source: cacti): Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6j-1.1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 936 kB, installed size 3612 kB
<beeblebro> bazhang: ah.. sry :) just copied what other did, maybe it would create some fun bot results...
<Linuturk> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704086&highlight=cacti
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: for example, i have 3x1 workspaces, and i want say my browser on desk 1, email on desk 2, and any wine apps on desk 3
<beeblebro> brobostigon: of course
<DEinspanjer> IndyGunFreak: Actually, clicking the link basically says what I just said, that normally you should use a package manager.
<IndyGunFreak> zubuntu: thats probably gonna be slower than christmas... tried it.
<IndyGunFreak> DEinspanjer: well, if its not in the package manager, the you don't have a choice.
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: not sure about that one--this is using compiz? I generally just switch them manually with a simple click
<brobostigon> beeblebro: i took my nick from starship titanic, another douglas adams book.
<andy> any one able to help with getting the mplayer mozilla plugin working?
<DEinspanjer> IndyGunFreak: Well it is in the manager as libqt3-mt, but that gets me the 64bit. I don't know how to tell it to get me the 32bit.
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: if you get vnc setup with sshd in windows, it's up and running. connecting from windows or linux should be the same.
<zubuntu> IndyGunFreak: the drive gets 22mb/s and its the only non-dynamic partition I have.  It would also allow me to jump between machines
<jakob__> #ubuntu-devel
<need-help> hi all
<beeblebro> I haven't connected to vnc over ssh from linux, so can't help you with that part.
<IndyGunFreak> zubuntu: if you say so
<beeblebro> brobostigon: my current machines running are: zark, zaphod, beeblebrox and marvin :D
<IndyGunFreak> DEinspanjer: oh, you want the 32bit package, not the 64.. i misunderstood
<ForzaPalermo> but dont i want the server running on linux?
<need-help> after boot up has finished has finished my system
<dnanar> hi all
<dnanar> when i'm laynching xdvi, i have got some Warning messages (Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct \n Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct ), even if i do "xdvi a.dvi >> /dev/null". Does anyone know how to silence those messages please ?
<need-help> a message will be shown
<brobostigon> beeblebro: that very good,lol
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: I completely misunderstood you then. I thought you asked how to set it up on a windows machine.
<muhammetali> slm
<need-help> would like to delete the meassge can someboday help to finde it
<Sphinx03> what could be the problem? when i click network on the system tab its says, can access system configuration
<IndyGunFreak> need-help: well whats the message?
<mexx> hello, I get 'Invalid PHP_SELF Path' with the latest cacti package
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, no sorry :(
<tim167> i'm trying to write a ISO made with devede to a disk, but after writing i get a Blank Disk, how do I write a DVD ISO ? thanks
<iTF|Prometheus> beeblebro, :) nothing wrong with hgttg
<need-help> it is just like : wellcome to ubuntu spcial configured system
<brobostigon> any option of a taskbar type thing, i can use inside of enlightenement,??
<dnanar> tim167: how did you try to write it ?
<tim167> dnanar with gnome, and with k3b
<IndyGunFreak> need-help: i think errors are stored in /var/log, but i'm not 100% sure
<need-help> it not a error
<need-help> just a message
<need-help> wellcome user enjoy.....
<IndyGunFreak> well, i don't know need-helpsorry.
<need-help> like that
<tim167> dnanar, it looks like it's burning, but the result is an empty disk
<need-help> thanx anyway
<dnanar> tim167: try this, and maybe that  you will know what's going wrong when you are burning your disc : http://www.debuntu.org/2006/06/03/61-how-to-burn-dvds-from-the-command-line
<tim167> thanks dnanar
<dnanar> :-)
<beeblebro> ForzaPalermo: can bitvise tunnelier help you?
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: i do have compiz, i didn't see anything in there that would seem to help. the "window rules" in compiz config does lots of things but doesn't assign workspaces
<Sphinx03> i can't access system configuration when i click on network in system>administration>network
<ForzaPalermo> beeblebro, never heard of it
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: the main reason is, i've been running wine in an emulated desktop that takes up the whole screen; i'd rather have that on its own workspace so i can just flip back and forth
<beeblebro> ssh tunnelling client for windows. if you want to connect to vnc/rdc over ssh from windows.
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: aha--though I believe that wine takes over x so that may not work--you could ask in #winehq though
<dnanar> does anyone know how to silence message sent to stderr please ? command >> /dev/null doesn't work
<reikalusikka> what is a good web browser for ubuntu? firefox is shit, it eats up 40-90% of my CPU :D
<bazhang> language reikalusikka
<dnanar> reikalusikka: konqueror
<reikalusikka> dnanar: thanks, I'll try that
<dnanar> :-)
<bazhang> konqueror with gnome? nice ;]
<dnanar> bazhang: no, konqueror with ratpoison is nice.
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: okay, i'll ask .. it seemed more like a #ubuntu question since it could conceivably be any app i want in its own workspace, not just wine
<bazhang> dnanar: good point ;]
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: well that is a tough question--not sure it can be done at all
<erUSUL> dnanar: is "program 2> /dev/null"
<dnanar> erUSUL: thanks :D
<erUSUL> reikalusikka: try epiphany
<erUSUL> reikalusikka: or for minimalism dillo
<reikalusikka> erUSUL: ok, I'll try them too
<erUSUL> dnanar: >> is for appending stout nothing to do with stderr
<nipzor> how2 install direct x with wine?(so i can play hl2 with it)
<otrewyi191> what do you think about gentoo?
<c0m4> hi people
<otrewyi191> hi
<bazhang> otrewyi191: ask in #gentoo ;]
<erUSUL> nipzor: there is a tutorial for dx9c search on google
<nipzor> erUSUL, okay ty
<erUSUL> otrewyi191: ask on #gentoo
<otrewyi191> o sorry
<c0m4> if somebody needs help with guitar, talk to me :P
<Pici> !ot | c0m4
<c0m4> i will help
<ubotu> c0m4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<c0m4> #ubuntu +1
<Flinx> Hi all
<L3ttuc3> hey, i've got a rather annoying problem here :(... all my compiz effects have slowed down to about a tenth of the speed. I've changed no setting, why is that, and how do i get it back to normal?
<dorkface> Anybody familiar with crontab?  I'm trying to get firefox to run at a specific time, but it doesn't seem to be working.  crontab file ----> http://pastebin.com/m7411cdc5
<patogen> Is there some easy way to count the number of files in a dir from a terminal?
<L3ttuc3> so, why would my compiz effects get slowed down? how can i reset them to their normal speed? and how do i make fade in and fade out faster, especially for menus?
<B-rabbit> hey..guyz..i need to help my friend..he is using window...and i want to control his win desktop from my linux computer...is this possible?
<B-rabbit> via remote desktop
<L3ttuc3> patogen how about find | nl ? that's hardly elegant though.
<B-rabbit> or sumthing like that
<c0m4> probably no
<licious> c++ help needed, what channel can I go to?
<erUSUL> dorkface: i am not sure you can launch X programs from crontab
<Pici> B-rabbit: Use the Terminal Services Client in gnome, it can connect to window remote desktop clients.
<CVD-PR> 386,686 ?
<patogen> L3ttuc3: Yes that did it.
<Pici> licious: ##c++
<dorkface> erUSUL: ah, thank you very much :)
<valkyria> hello
<licious> thanks Pici, I had a brain fart
<patogen> L3ttuc3: Thank you :)
<prince_jammys> patogen: array=(*); echo "there are ${#array[*]} files"
<patogen> prince_jammys: thank you :)
<larsemil> how do i change the window manager that is started when starting x?
<Pici> dorkface: You may need to prefix it with your display env variable
<erUSUL> patogen: whats wrong with 'ls | wc -l'
<bazhang> larsemil: choose in session at log in window
<dorkface> Pici: ty :)
<Pici> puplin: or ls -1 | wc -l
<c0m4> sa tu  polacy?
<prince_jammys> piping from ls not the best approach, at least according to #bash
<larsemil> bazhang: how do i change wich one is default, i use xubuntu and autologin? i want to use compiz instead of xfce
<prince_jammys> using glob more reliable
<erUSUL> prince_jammys: becouse...
<prince_jammys> ask at #bash :)
<Pici> patogen: sorry, ls -1 | wc -l
<bazhang> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<erUSUL> Pici: -1 ?? -l ??
<prince_jammys> go to #bash and type !ls
<leon_pegg> anyone here know if the hardy alpha 5 has been delayed again?
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: i think my problem is still graphics drivers. how can i check that i'm using the right drivers for my [stock intel] gfx card?
<Pici> erUSUL: ls -l gives extra lines of information that we dont need.  ls -1 puts one file per line
<larsemil> xrestassuredx: glxinfo | grep vendor
<Pici> leon_pegg: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: which card? is it in restricted drivers manager?
<B-rabbit> Pici, do i have to install anything on my winbox to do this?
<leon_pegg> thanks Pici
<Pici> B-rabbit: You may need to enable the windows remote desktop config.
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: server glx vendor string: SGI
<xrestassuredx> client glx vendor string: SGI
<xrestassuredx> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<erUSUL> prince_jammys: i agree with the factoid (it is better to use find -prin0 or somethiong like that becouse of spaces on names and such) but for counting files you do not loop aver file list...
<neosiris> I'm trying to use screen in 7.10, and for some reason I get " g g g g" for the system bell if I hit tab or backspace too many times. (^G is what it's outputting I think). Anyone know why this is?
<kasra> I have problem with mplayer for playing VCDs , here's teh log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56954/ any idea ?
<bazhang> kasra did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kasra> bazhang: let me check
<b|ue_> Hi! Anyone knows a good backup and restore package for MySQL in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: lspci returns that for the intel card?
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: yes - i'm not fully familiar with the problems with ls.  but it makes sense to use globs
<kasra> bazhang: yes
<CVD-PR> what is a dsitro for 386, 586 686 etc....?
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) from lspci.
<chun79> I love  postgresql
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: it's a good habit -- people get in the habit of piping the output of ls, just like many like to pipe the output of "cat"
<kasra> bazhang: any idea ? ):
<b|ue_> Anyone knows a good backup and restore package for MySQL in Ubuntu?
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: restricted drivers manager has "Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family"
<bazhang> kasra what about win32codecs? go to www.medibuntu.org and install them following the instructions there
<kasra> bazhang: I have them too
<magnetron> kasra: it seems no complain about the syntax of your command. please recheck that it's correct.
<magnetron> kasra: *to
<saul5> hi boy
<bazhang> kasra problem vcd then--try ripping it and then see what the results are
<cafka> hi i have installed backtrack and i want to know how can i see is ti on hd0,3 or hd0,2 i want to add it in the menu.lst????
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: that is odd; there should be drivers for that card
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: open up synaptic and search for intel and see what that comes back with
<kasra> magnetron: It's correct , I also tried from smplayer and gmplayer (I mean GUIs) , but nothing
<bazhang> cakfa backtrack the distro?
<magnetron> kasra: does vlc play the vcd?
<kasra> bazhang: you mean : mplayer -vcd ?
<MrChispa> nico25cam
<bazhang> kasra listen to magnetron ;]
<kasra> magnetron: I should try openning dat files ? If you meant this , no
<kasra> bazhang: ok , thanks
<cafka> hi i have installed backtrack and i want to know how can i see is ti on hd0,3 or hd0,2 i want to add it in the menu.lst????
<xrestassuredx> bazhang: i have "xserver-xorg-video-intel" installed
<tonarp> hello i need to configure traffic shaping could someone recommend me one ?
<magnetron> kasra: do you have the vcd as a physical CD, or are we talking about some kind of CD image here?
<bazhang> cafka you want to edit grub and add that distro?
<kasra> magnetron: cd
<cafka> bazhang, yes..
<Skfarek> i downloaded package's source (apt-get source foobar), patched them and how to rebuild a package/
<kasra> magnetron: It's solved , vcd://2
<bazhang> cafka you can /msg ubotu grub for a link
<magnetron> kasra: cheers
<s_unix_> hi I use mutt + fetchmail + procmail to get gmail's mails.But
<reikalusikka> Where do I get epiphany extensions? Looking for add block or something similar
<CVD-PR> the alternate cd has more drivers?
<bazhang> heh
<kasra> magnetron: thanks (:
<bazhang> reikalusikka: you want to bloat it up like firefox?
<L3ttuc3> how do i set lcd monitor brightness under kde? i could not see any power-save settings, and it's not very nice running my laptop at full brightness, when on battery mode. anybody?
<s_unix_> when I get about 3.1m mail . The new mail can't get ? is everybody can help me?
<nsna-> i'm having trouble getting my ati graphics card to do 3d acceleratioin on ubuntu, i have installed the graphics driver from ati a dozen times but each time with no success, 2d works great 3d isn't workin at all
<reikalusikka> bazhang: no :D I don't want to watch ads
<bazhang> reikalusikka: well the reason firefox is so bloated is because of abp and the like ;]
<reikalusikka> :D
<reikalusikka> bazhang: ok thanks, so ads bloat less than ad block, whoa :)
<Skfarek> i downloaded package's source (apt-get source foobar), patched them and how to rebuild a package/
<asdrubal> could someone tell me why the volume controll panel applet is broken?
<patrick__> trying to install direct x via wine, but when i run the DXSETUP.exe and accept the agreement it shows some error, terminal sais this: patrick@Paddy:~/direct-x$ wine DXSETUP.EXE
<patrick__> fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))
<patrick__> err:advapi:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0!
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<patrick__> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on MPU-401 UART, disabling mixer
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<ubuntu_> hey all!
<patrick__> fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x32c31c) stub!
<FloodBot3> patrick__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patrick__> fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x7e3b36cc) using GetSystemInfo()
<asdrubal> Whenever I use mousewheel on the volume control applet... it never shows the correct values... it shows mute, then full volume
<asdrubal> then correct volume
<asdrubal> it's very anoying
<krang> Hey all, trying to compile some stuff that is erroring with this: main.c:(.text+0x42b): undefined reference to `gdImageTrueColor'   , I just installed libgd-dev and all deps, why would it be breaking?
<erUSUL> asdrubal: is a known bug
<asdrubal> erUSUL, will it be fixed in 8.04 you think?
<gortint> I've got error when I open disk drive in livecd mode "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"
<erUSUL> asdrubal: you can check on launchpad; for me is a cosmetic thing not very important so i didn't subscribe to the bug ;P
<gortint> what kind of error is it? what can I do?
<lori> im trying to compile the aurora engine. and it tells me that i do not have at least gtk-2.1 but i have gtk-2.12. also, i installed a gtk theme switcher once, and it also told me i didnt have the current version of gtk... does ubuntu have some weird version of gtk that is not recognized?
<magnetron> lori: for complilg, you need the -dev version of the gtk libs
<lori> magnetron, just add that one package?
<magnetron> lori: this applies to all libs
<lori> oh i see
<magnetron> lori: yes, just install the packages
<lori> well thanks
<lori> i didnt know that
<unagi> if i back up my home folder reinstall ubuntu and paste my home folder back, will the programs that are in the folder like google earth work without any further action?
<gortint> what do I do with "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999" error
<roddersg> anyone know how to set/change the volume name of a drive?  would like to change the volume name of a usb stick
<brobostigon> unagi: no, because the rpogs are not installed inside your home dir
<gortint> help me please
<roddersg> gortint, what are u trying to do?
<CVD-PR> hot to create a shortcut of /files/hola.txt to the desktop?
<CVD-PR> how to
<kwajstabo2> how can i check which release of ubuntu do i have? uname -a doesnt show this.
<dewdude> I'm having some issues. I've got this PCChips motherboard with a Via C3 CPU on it (cheap replacement for old computer), and I'm trying to put Ubuntu on it, the Live CD boots up fine, but soon as it starts loading, it gets to vmlinuz and the system just reboots....not to mention it doesn't seem to be booting the operating system that's already on the hard drive.
<dewdude> bad CD or bad motherboard?
<xrestassuredx> um
<DEinspanjer> Is there a trick to adding certain icons to panels?  I'm trying to add the "Disk Mounter" icon and it just doesn't do anything when I click Add or drag it onto the panel.  I can add other ones fine..
<gortint> roddersg, to open my disk drive in nautilus form livecd
<roddersg> CVD-PR, use a terminal window, then ln -s <target> ~/Desktop/name-u-want
<xrestassuredx> i don't have a display any more, i picked my graphics card drivers from the 'screen & display' menu and rebooted, and it comes back to the console login with no gui
<roddersg> gortint, you might have to mount the drive first, don't think it mounts automatically
<Elda> quick question... how do I start the partition program in here? :s
<roddersg> Elda fdisk ?
<Elda> thanks!
<brobostigon> elda: type gparted into terminal
<roddersg> Elda in a terminal window
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: just tested that file counting question ...  ls | wc -l counts a file "my file" (space in the file name) as two files
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<xrestassuredx> how do i assign graphics drivers from a command line
<gortint> ok, thanx a lot i'll try it now
<roddersg> prince_jammys, you should use ls -l for line-by-line
<LjL> prince_jammys: doesn't here
<peace> hello... im not happy about manual... i need to install hamachi.They say - run " make install" what the f..that must mean! at least it would be written "make install hamachi" or smth..
<brobostigon> xrestassuredx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> roddersg: uhm no, when invoked not on stdout, ls automatically reverts to that behavior normally
<CVD-PR> difference bettween hard and simbolic links?
<DEinspanjer> prince_jammys: the cleanest way would be ls -1 | wc -l
<Sliss_> CVD-PR: man ln
<Tetracomm> I have an integrated sound card which I no longer use. I just installed an Aureal Vortex sound card and disabled the integrated sound interface in the BIOS. Whenever I hibernate or suspend Ubuntu, the sound doesn't work when I resume it. Help?
<prince_jammys> sorry, i did with ls, not ls -l
<DEinspanjer> prince_jammys: The -1 means "one file per line in just one column"
<LjL> CVD-PR: a hard link is simply another name for a file, and when you create on, there is no concept of the "original filename" versus the "link". they're just two equivalent names for the same piece of data. a symlink is a file that points to another file.
<roddersg> LjL you're right, however if your filename has spaces in it, your're screwed ls -l is better
<roddersg> or ls -C1
<prince_jammys> damn i mean ls -l returns wrong output, ls works
<chios> Anyone had problems with kino like writing to video filter?
<peace> how to install hamachi.. im very upset
<Elda> well bbl, have to reinstall winblows vista on my other partition since XP doesnt have any of the working drivers I need ;_;
<Nokio> Hello, I have a desktop with 2 ati video crad that has each 2 vga port. So I have 4 screen connected to my desktop. Is there a way that i can have 4 different screen? So far with xrandr i have been able to get the 2 left screen to be like a big one and the 3 right screen to be like a big one! I would like to have 4 different screen... Thanks in advance
<CVD-PR> roddersg, why link dont work form nautilus  but it work in the erminal?
<roddersg> prince_jammys, you're right ls -l returns 1 more
<Elda> Have gone to lengths though ot keep my ubuntu partition good though :D
<LjL> roddersg, i don't see the difference in case of spaces in the filename...
<Elda> so bbl :s
<DEinspanjer> peace: "make install" is a real command.  It is usually used when you have downloaded a source package.  "make" is a program that runs a Makefile script. "make install" tells make to run the commands listed under the install action.
<hayko> hi everybody
<roddersg> CVD-PR,  not too sure about nautilus, but I do my links using the terminal mode
<amenado> a regular user do not need to be added to "admin" group to have a limited sudo access for command like shutdown ? or all sudo'ers need to be added to admin group for allowing any system commands?
<roddersg> LjL ls -l gives one more count because first line shows total of files (ls is better, spaces don't matter)
<twosouls82> why doesn't my umask setting in "/etc/apache2/envvars" get applied? ("umask <mask>")
<LjL> roddersg: yup, that's true
<Tetracomm> Hi. I have an integrated sound card which I no longer use. I just installed an Aureal Vortex sound card and disabled the integrated sound interface in the BIOS. Whenever I hibernate or suspend Ubuntu, the sound doesn't work when I resume it. Help?
<peace> this is ridiculious.. make install.. how the computer knows i need to install hamachi.. lol stupid manuals.. i read manual before.it writes."make install" i can even "sudo make install"
<DEinspanjer> roddersg, LjL: ls -1 is a format specifically suited to piping the results through filters.
<NiSoOo> hey, im new here.. just finished with all this installation and programs :) how are you guys?
<prince_jammys> touch "file with spaces";  array=(*); echo "there are ${#array[*]} files";   echo "and now ...." ; ls -l | wc -l; echo "and finally..."; ls | wc -l
<LjL> amenado, with the default setup, you need to be in "admin" for using sudo. always.
<roddersg> DEinspanjer, that's what I thought
<NiSoOo> אפשר לכתוב כאן בעברית?
<LjL> DEinspanjer: yes, but i think that behavior is triggered automatically on Ubuntu when you actually pipe
<LjL> !il | NiSoOo
<ubotu> NiSoOo: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<amenado> LjL i added a user, with shutdown priviledge only, but I have not added the user to admin group, so it would not work?
<LjL> amenado: how did you give them shutdown privilege?
<amenado> LjL via visudo
<peace> any help?
<NiSoOo> LjL are you from Israel?
<DEinspanjer> peace: did you see my comment about "make install"?
<LjL> NiSoOo: no, i merely recognize written hebrew :)
<amenado> LjL like   usernam  ALL=(root)/sbin/shutdown -r now
<NiSoOo> lol, thanks for the advice though :)
<peace> ye i saw.. how the pc knows i need to install hamachi.. " make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<LjL> amenado: that should work without the user being in admin
<roddersg> hey, anyone knows how to set the volume label of a disk?
<DEinspanjer> peace: What directory are you in when you run that?
<nickrud> roddersg: for ext2/3 ,   sudo e2lable
<nickrud> roddersg: erm e2label that is
<peace> no directory.. i go to terminal..it opens in new window..
<roddersg> thanks
<amenado> LjL but it is getting an error, user usernam is not allowed to execute /sbin/shutdown -r now as root
<DEinspanjer> peace: Then you are in your home directory.  You need to go to the directory where you downloaded and extracted the files.
<peace> this is ridiculious..a person who knows how to change directory, for sure will know how to install the program without manual..
<Chiro> nomen
<Chiro> nomen
<roddersg> nickrud, how about vfat/fat disks
<LjL> amenado: i'm not particularly familiar with the sudoers syntax, but i guess there's something wrong there. but if you do it properly, the user won't need to be in admin.
<peace> installed it.. at last..
<peace> much efforts needed :|
<LjL> roddersg: mlabel
<nickrud> roddersg: for ntfs , install ntfsprogs and use ntfslabels
<amenado> LjL i thought i knew sudo also, lil  thing like this caught me offguard..
<nickrud> roddersg: I"m in typo city today , ntfslabel
<neverblue> morning
<DEinspanjer> peace: But don't you feel proud that you persevered and learned something in the process?
<DEinspanjer> Is there a trick to adding certain icons to panels?  I'm trying to add the "Disk Mounter" icon and it just doesn't do anything when I click Add or drag it onto the panel.  I can add other ones fine..
<peace> no.. it was not because of manual..
<CVD-PR> hey changing ownership of `/media/files': Operation not permitted
<CVD-PR> with sudo
<roddersg> nickrud, not so easy as from ubuntu forums : sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 -n eriUsbVfat
<roddersg> hmmm
<nomen> nomen
<peace> very hard.. :) good bye
<nickrud> roddersg: roddersg I like things that take little typing :)
<dewdude> nevermind, i burned the incomplete ISO
<sara> eu.undernet.org
<sara> eu.undernet.org
<cadefy> sara shh
<AuraithX> ***MEMORY-ERROR***: firestarter[22777]: GSlice: assertion failed: sinfo->n_allocated > 0
<AuraithX> Aborted (core dumped)
<AuraithX> help?
<splendidjim> hi, ubuntu seems to have problems with a file called: /etc/ld.so.cache~ how can I reinstall this file?
<nsna-> i'm having a problem with my opengl using radeon, it has basicly everything that would be created by opengl all over the screen
<nsna-> when i run glxgears it doesn't show gears just shows bunch of dots all over the screen
<nsna-> 2d runs fine
<jb1> All, I have a problem where GNOME takes forever to load the desktop for a user.  Username/password responds normally, but in between password accepted and desktop is ready takes along the line of 20 minutes.  I recently created a BRAND NEW USER (so new profile), and that did not fix the problem.  Any suggestions
<void^> splendidjim: ldconfig -F
<ader10> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave please help
<xrestassuredx> what's the easiest way to disable compiz so i can test something?
<CVD-PR>  changing ownership of `/media/files': Operation not permitted
<erUSUL> xrestassuredx: System>Preferences>Appearance ??
<bazhang> xrestassuredx: alt f2 metacity --replace
<neverblue> jb1, what changed since it happened?
<AuraithX> where can I get support for Firestarter? please reply I think I'm being attacked.
<mavi-> you get alot of red flash icons?
<neverblue> AuraithX, man iptables
<turshu_> do u know
<erUSUL> AuraithX: why do you think you are being attacked??
<mavi-> neverblue: that was not what he asked
<void^> CVD-PR: fat/ntfs don't support unix style permissions.
<mavi-> AuraithX: just klick the icon and it will show what it is blocking
<jb1> neverblue: nothing that i know of.  maybe the kernel updates, but nothing of note.  I also don't see anything major of note in my /var/logs, other than the XORG.log file doesn't pop up(dated) until AFTER the long wait.
<erUSUL> AuraithX: it could be a simple bug in firestarter
<mavi-> nah
<mavi-> probably bot scanners
<mavi-> i get around 2-3 of those every minute
<neverblue> jb1, are you using Compiz Fusion ?
<jb1> neverblue: yes, compiz is configured
<neverblue> AuraithX, you can use iptables to drop anything from that IP
<splendidjim> void^  johannes@johannes-laptop:~$ sudo ldconfig -F
<splendidjim> /sbin/ldconfig.real: invalid option -- F
<splendidjim> Try `ldconfig.real --help' or `ldconfig.real --usage' for more information.
<neverblue> jb1, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<killabeez> hi
<AuraithX> yeh it was a bug - but I am being attacked and firestarter constantly crashing it a security breach
<CVD-PR> void^, so i cant change the owner of root to cvd in media/files?
<AuraithX> but if I dont hit the active connections it doesnt crash
<killabeez> how do i switch to dual monitors?
<neverblue> killabeez, what hardware are you using ?
<void^> splendidjim: without any options then (bug in manpage..)
<killabeez> neverblue: some ati card
<neverblue> killabeez, then I cannot help you
<jb1> neverblue: 7.10
<killabeez> neverblue: ok  why not?
<neverblue> jb1, do you believe it could be a compiz fusion issue, possibly?
<reikalusikka> why my cpu usage goes to almost 100% when watchin youtube videos?
<ader10> please help me. I don't get any sound
<reikalusikka> Same problem with firefox and epiphany
<neverblue> ader10, use 'alsamixer'
<ader10> neverblue: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<splendidjim> void^  johannes@johannes-laptop:~$ ldconfig
<splendidjim> /sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied
<splendidjim> johannes@johannes-laptop:~$ sudo ldconfig
<ader10> actually it's 2 lines: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave [00000339] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<neverblue> ader10, then you have an issue, did the sound work previously?
<neverblue> !pastebin | splendidjim
<ubotu> splendidjim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ader10> yes it worked 5 minutes ago, neverblue
<neverblue> ader10, did you update/install any software that may have caused the issue? have you tried loggin out/back in again ?
<void^> splendidjim: what's the error message with sudo?
<Jefo> plugging in my headphones doesn't disable the laptop speaker. is there any way to change this?
<DEinspanjer> Can anyone think of a reason that my hotkey to open a terminal isn't working? I set it up using the Keyboard Shortcuts applet.  The hotkey works fine if I assign it to something other than terminal.
<ader10> neverblue: logging out and back in again only solves X issues not sound
<jb1> neverblue: i mean, it could be.  is there a compiz log i could look in?
<ader10> and I do not think I installed any software today
<Beererde> this is so annoying. i installed ubuntu
<Beererde> this is so annoying. i installed ubuntu Je mehr Technik, desto höher der Energiebedarf!
<neverblue> ader10, why not give it a try
<Beererde> Diese Energie bieten unsere sicheren Hochleistungsakkus 7.10 stable, and neither open office nor lyx works!
<dgjones> !de | Beererde
<ubotu> Beererde: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neverblue> jb1, I dont deal with compiz issues, sorry, there is a channel designated for that
<neverblue> !compiz ? jb1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz ? jb1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ader10> neverblue: why not give what a try
<neverblue> !compiz > jb1
<Tetracomm> Hi. I have an integrated sound card which I no longer use. I just installed an Aureal Vortex sound card and disabled the integrated sound interface in the BIOS. Whenever I hibernate or suspend Ubuntu, the sound doesn't work when I resume it. The sound works again once I restart. But when I shut down it says: "Vortex: AC'97 Codec stuck busy". Vortex is the new card I installed, and AC'97 is the integrated one. Help?
<Beererde> i installed ubuntu 7.10 stable, and neither open office nor lyx works!
<ader10> neverblue: you haven't suggested anything
<crhylove> How do I reconfigure xorg.conf to defaults?
<crhylove> (in the GUI).
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | Beererde
<ubotu> Beererde: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<neverblue> ader10, if you say so, good luck
<sudobash> I have been have trouble with my accelerated Nvidia driver for FX5200 (169.09) on Ubuntu 7.10 ( 2.6.22-14-386) and I just discovered something interesting... My nvidia drivers are being corrupted by /etc/init.d/gdm... Every time a run gdm after fresh install of nvidia driver plus fresh xorg.conf (nvidia-xconfig), It will crash X until I reinstall driver and it then tells me the drivers have been corrupted. The strange thing is if I
<sudobash> install driver and new Xorg config and then just run startx the NVIDIA driver work fine... So i guess I need to reinstall gdm or get kde or xfce?
<Beererde> erUSUL: $ lyx
<Beererde> Bus error (core dumped)
<Beererde> erUSUL: oowriter, same result
<stefano> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Beererde> erUSUL: ** (process:12824): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<jb1> neverblue: i mean, it could be compiz, but i haven't made any adjustments to compiz since i first installed it, the long delay in loading came out of nowhere 3 weeks ago.  I personally don't think it is comiz...
<neverblue> jb1, then what do you think it is?
<sudobash> been having trouble*
<Beererde> so, it simply and plainly does not work...
<kazim59> What's the password of the default user (ubuntu) on live CD?
<sudobash> there is no pass
<sudobash> try sudo bash
<erUSUL> Beererde: o.O something seems very borked in your system/installation... does any other program crash like that??
<sudobash> or just sudo
<crhylove> what is the command to go back through the display config?
<erUSUL> !root | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crhylove> i killed my xorg.
<Beererde> erUSUL: not that i noticed (yet). but its a standard install
<erUSUL> !rootshell | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ader10> neverblue: you are one of the reasons people don't like linux. New users ask people for support and you throw garbage at them and confuse the heck out of them. Then you stop 'helping' and can't admit you don't know how to solve it. I asked a simple question and you're trying to annoy me.
<jb1> well, since my logs show no errors, I have no idea, hence why i came here asking for thoughts ;)  But being passed off to another components room wasn't what i was expecting
<sudobash> dude wtf?
<cadefy> neverblue is a good helper
<sudobash> I know what sudo is
<Beererde> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m53dae56d
<cadefy> i don't know what your problem is
<sudobash> crhylove what driver?
<crhylove> nv
<sudobash> try nvidia-xconfig
<crhylove> ok
<crhylove> thnx
<sudobash> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kazim59> sudobash: I want to ssh to Live CD machine... so I need some password!
<ader10> Please help me, I don't get any sound. here is an error: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave [00000339] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<sudobash> oh.... umm that might be set by your ssh daemon
<crhylove> ctrl alt backspace here I come.....
<jb1> neverblue: Ideally i would love to add more debug info into my dmesg output to see what is getting requested/loaded when it goes for the long wait (my dmesg [timestamp] looks like 139,139,139,140,140,29000,29000)
<kazim59> Never mind, I changed the root password (which is non-existent according to Ubuntu). ;)
<sudobash> yeap
<Beererde> erUSUL: i think its since i did an update
<Beererde> anyway, ubuntu has a serious bug
<Beererde> and it's not production stable
<sudobash> so anyone know about the GDM corrupting Nvidia driver and possible XORG file?
<amenado> sudobash  i added a user, with shutdown priviledge only, but I have not added the user to admin group, so it would not work? or it should?
<Ray_> hello, how can I get permission to move files from here to other partition?
<splendidjim> the problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56958/  the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661422 what comes up with sudo strace ldconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56959/  what is wrong with my system??
<thelema> Bug involving NetworkManager and /etc/hosts file: http://pastebin.ca/914059
<sudobash> just make user ssh and put it in group ssh
<erUSUL> Beererde: you are the first one i heard have this error. Have you checked for bad ram? it is mamp which fails...
<crhylove> That didn't do it.  I still can't enable compiz, and I'm still crashing and restarting x automagically when I try in the appearance dialog
<Beererde> erUSUL: i found a forum in the internet where others had a similar problem
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me where i would find mysql(i).so
<Beererde> erUSUL: yes, i did memcheck86
<erUSUL> !bugs | Beererde
<ubotu> Beererde: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Beererde> erUSUL: ok
<amenado> NativeAngels-> is mysql already installed?
<stefano> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NativeAngels> yes amenado
<crhylove> HA!  Good luck.  launchpad is about as helpful as the Republican party.
<NativeAngels> im instally phpmyadmin
<cadefy> lol
<erUSUL> Beererde: i'm afraid i can not help you further... maybe ubuntu devs can
<neverblue> ader10, despite the fact that you dont understand ppl here are just volunteers, I had to get back to my actual job, this channel is not paid support... you get what you paid for bud
<Beererde> erUSUL: hmm ok. i'll try to make a bug report
<crhylove> how do I run that xorg.conf setup utility?
<crhylove> is there a gui way?
<splendidjim> void^ the problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56958/  the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661422 what comes up with sudo strace ldconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56959/  what is wrong with my system??
<amenado> NativeAngels-> what is the (i)  filenames dont use ()
<erUSUL> crhylove: System>Admin>screen and graphics
<crhylove> thnx
<NativeAngels> i dont know amenado im just installin it
<NativeAngels> followin the instructions
<Beererde> erUSUL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/187407
<bridezilla> Wat.
<crhylove> should i be on nvidia driver or nv?
<bridezilla> 1232 users?
<Beererde> erUSUL: not decided :/
<bridezilla> Biggest. IRC. Channel. Evar.
<fly2left> crhylovve: yes, "setup" and select the x configuration
<amenado> NativeAngels-> there are no such filename that have () on it..so check and verify correct name
<gatetech> I need a little help. I've ubuntu 6.06 on cd but can't install it to my computer.
<ader10> neverblue: I know people here volunteer. But you're here just pissing new people off. You need to stop it.
<NativeAngels> change mysql.so in mysqli.so if you want to install the mysqli functions
<sudobash> splendidjim well that to me looks like c or c++ debug code
<crhylove> i switched to nv from nvidia.
<splendidjim> what does that mean?
<crhylove> wish me luck on the compiz enable...
<sudobash> nvidia is the accelerated drvier
<sudobash> nv is vesa
<NativeAngels> thats what im doin amenado
<amenado> NativeAngels-> what are you doing?
<ader10> neverblue: I'm not demanding anything from anyone except for the little bit of respect I deserve from you. You just started talking to me to annoy me and that's not right.
<sudobash> im on nv right now because every time i run gdm it corrupts my nvidia driver
<neverblue> ader10, I have been coming here, helping others for over a year, if someone 'pisses you off' on IRC, you need to realize its just IRC, no need to take it personally
<sudobash> and wont start X
<bridezilla> http://www.AnonTalk.com/ <-- Anonymous posting (no registration) about anything.
<NativeAngels> settin up phpmyadmin
<sudobash> splendidjim maybe your program is broken
<neverblue> ader10, no need to reply, your added to my ignore list, have a good day
<Grezer> can you use ISPconfig and Webmin together ??
<sudobash> try sudo apt-get remove strace and then sudo apt-get install strace
<splendidjim> sudobash: I know it is broken, I just don't have a clue how to fix it
<RickJones> hello, after doing a port scan on my machine i have this as an open port : ansyslmd . please how do i shut this off ?
<sudobash> try sudo apt-get remove strace and then sudo apt-get install strace
<crhylove> ok, none of that worked.
<sudobash> that will reinstall the app
<ader10> neverblue is a moron... People like him need to quit repelling people from linux.
<ader10> Please help me, I don't get any sound. here is an error: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave [00000339] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<sudobash> what did it do crhylove?
<void^> splendidjim: eh, does running 'sudo ldconfig' actually result in a bus error?
<crhylove> still crashing and automagically restarting x.
<crhylove> maybe I have the wrong monitor selected.  Mine isn't in the list.
<mrcheeks> Hi guys, I can't login from a terminal or gdm in ubuntu. This happened after a apt-get dist-upgrade 2 days ago
<mrcheeks> I guess it's a bash issue
<sudobash> you tried nvidia-xconfig
<mrcheeks> But how could i fix it please?
<splendidjim> void^ no it doesn't all I get back is a new bash and no errors
<crhylove> tried that, yeah.
<sudobash> ader10 areyou trying to run multiple audio apps at the same time
<sudobash> ?
<erUSUL> RickJones: it seems that its the ansys license manager... do you use ansys on your linux box??
<void^> splendidjim: that's fine, then. you need to strace the command that actually produces a bus error.
<crhylove> how do i run that util that allows me to select my horizontal refresh and etc.
<crhylove> ?
<RickJones> erUSUL, i don't even know what that is
<RickJones> erUSUL, google says it's a xp thing, yet i run 7.10. any ideas?
<sudobash> umm that is an nvidia script i think but it does it for you if you have a standard montior (nvidia-xconfig)
<splendidjim> void^  do you actually know how to find out which command I need to strace?
<amenado> mrcheeks-> you can boot from a liveCD and do recovery of your password from there
<ader10> sudobash: thank you for replying... I don't think so. I'm just trying to run vlc and gaim
<sudobash> try reinstalling alsa
<erUSUL> RickJones: ansys is a FEM (finite element method) package iirc
<sudobash> and see if it still happens
<void^> splendidjim: how about strace sudo apt-get update, for a start?
<ader10> sudobash: alright
<splendidjim> void^  do you actually know how to find out which command I need to strace?
<sudobash> yeah i told him remove and install
<erUSUL> RickJones: netstat -putan | grep -i ansys
<splendidjim> void^  ok
<Tetracomm>  Hi. I have an integrated sound card which I no longer use. I just installed an Aureal Vortex sound card and disabled the integrated sound interface in the BIOS. Whenever I hibernate or suspend Ubuntu, the sound doesn't work when I resume it. The sound works again once I restart. But when I shut down it says: "Vortex: AC'97 Codec stuck busy". Vortex is the new card I installed, and AC'97 is the integrated one. Help?
<crhylove> ok, changed monitor selection.... restarting x....
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: :)
<ader10> sudobash: thank you.
<nirc> does ubuntu come with a rdp client?
<RickJones> erUSUL, upon doing that command it shows nothing ( it also asked me to be root)
<sudobash> vnc
<void^> Tetracomm: ac97 is some sort of standard most sound cards use
<splendidjim> void^  this is what I get back: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56961/
<nirc> vnc can remote to windows pc's?
<sudobash> no wait i think that is Back|track 3
<mike1o> sure
<sudobash> yes
<sinbox> Tetracomm try reenabling the onboard chip in the BIOs see if it helps after a reboot
<elisboa> Are you guys having some slowdowns on Gutsy too?
<RickJones> erUSUL, is it possible that port/program is running on another machine on my lan ?
<sudobash> try Back|Track it has VNC and RDP
<elisboa> My notebook keeps at 100% CPU all the time
<sudobash> on the live cd
<Tetracomm> void^: Only the integrated intel sound card I have has the AC'97 label.
<sudobash> elishboa linux?
<elisboa> and the programs are so slow to open
<Tetracomm> I did.
<Tetracomm> sinbox: It didn't help.
<sudobash> ubuntu elisboa?
<elisboa> sudobash: it's installed on a Compaq Presario R3000 notebook
<elisboa> yes, ubuntu gutsy
<elisboa> not kubuntu, nor xubuntu, etc
<crhylove> Still can't enable compiz.
<void^> splendidjim: right, 'sudo -i' first and 'strace apt-get update'
<crhylove> instant crash and restart x.
<sudobash> xfce (xubuntu)
<sudobash> ?
<elisboa> i'm not using compiz
<elisboa> no, gnome
<NativeAngels> mysql.so where would i fined this file
<erUSUL> RickJones: how did tyou run the port scan? if you scanned all the LAN and not only your host it is possible
<NativeAngels> or mysqli.so
<MrKnights> cd mysql
<sudobash> crhylove you need to check to see if you accelerated drivers are working
<MrKnights> ignore that.
<sudobash> and direct rendering
<sudobash> (opengl)
<Beererde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/194414
<RickJones> erUSUL, so as long as netstat -putan | grep -i ansys shows nothing, i should start looking at other machines on the LAN ?
<splendidjim> void^  johannes@johannes-laptop:~$ sudo -i strace apt-get update
<splendidjim> /usr/bin/strace: /usr/bin/strace: cannot execute binary file
<nitro9> anyone has problems with wireless in gutsy (gateway laptop, relatek network card) ?
<sudobash> try this crhylove uninstall all nvidia drivers and then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and then run the nvidia-xconfig
<erUSUL> RickJones: well i'm not sure what the command did is check if you have a daemon running with the ansys wrod on it
<sudobash> you might have to change the nv to nvidia'
<crhylove> I think the restricted drivers are working.
<bazhang> elisboa: open up a terminal and type top to see what is eating up your cycles
<sinbox> Tetracomm, sorry, ont sure what to suggest, quite new to all this
<crhylove> it says they are in restricted drivers manager.
<void^> splendidjim: 'sudo -i' is an extra command.
<crhylove> enabled checked, and in use checked.
<crhylove> i am a sad panda.
<RickJones> erUSUL, so since i show no open process, yet an open port , it's possible it's a different machine.....
<elisboa> bazhang: I've stopped ethstatus, and the other tops are changing from firefox to gnome-video-thumbnail and so on
<sudobash> run this crhylove: glxinfo |grep direct
<crhylove> also, the gnome title bars rearranged themeselves.
<crhylove> ok.
<sudobash> and tell me what it says
<elisboa> pulseaudio is top too, and Xorg
<crhylove> direct rendering: Yes
<elisboa> It's not a static status
<sudobash> so your driver is working
<sudobash> anything else?
<crhylove> dunno.
<splendidjim> void^ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56963/
<sudobash> doesnt say anything else?
<sudobash> one yes and 0 no's?
<crhylove> i was trying to get virtualbox to work (still doesn't), and then It rebooted into server mode, and now I can't enable good or better in the appearance dialog without an instant restart x.
<crhylove> it only says direct rendering: Yes
<vasco> plz do you have a name of a good ftp client where i can configure a proxy?
<vasco> i mean a ftp proxy
<erUSUL> RickJones: i dunno without knowing how you did the port scan...
<crhylove> I am now back in regular mode, by the way.
<sudobash> so you want the eyecandy?
<crhylove> server mode would not work at all.
<crhylove> yes.
<UBUNTU______GUY> I NEED A MEDIA PLAYER THAT WILL ORGANISE ALL MY MUSIC ON UBUNTU SOMETHING LIKE WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER BUT FOR UBUNTU , ANY IDEAS ???
<sudobash> why not just tryberyl
<crhylove> otherwise i might as well use windows and keep grand theft auto.
<Pici> !caps | UBUNTU______GUY
<ubotu> UBUNTU______GUY: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sudobash> if driver and direct is working
<Blinny> I'm receiving an error when installing 7.10 x86_64 -server on a new Dell PowerEdge 2900III (PERC6/i RAID). The error is 'Failed to create a file system. - The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (2,0,0) (sda) failed.'  Anyone have experience with the reason behind this error?
<sudobash> go to terminal and type: sudo apt-get install beryl
<nirc> is ubuntu a good choice for a thin client for buisness?
<crhylove> ubuntu guy.  Rhythmbox (the default) is quite good.
<nitro9> gentlemen, please, who's got any info about wireless problems in gutsy (amd64, gateway laptop) ?
<nirc> that just rdp's to windows
<Blinny> nirc: Yes.
<RickJones> erUSUL, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Blinny> nirc: LTSP integration is awesome.
<void^> splendidjim: try 'rm /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin'
<UBUNTU______GUY> crhylove: got others ?
<crhylove> couldn't find package beryl.
<nirc> yeah?
<UBUNTU______GUY> i remember using one beginning with a
<RickJones> erUSUL, that is the url reporting the open port
<nirc> cause my boss is always complaining about cost
<nirc> cost of windows licenses
<sudobash> one second
<sudobash> you need repos
<nirc> it'd be great to save the countless thousands
<crhylove> UBUNTU______GUY: Many people use amarok.
<sudobash> what ubuntu are you on?
<dgjones> !players > UBUNTU______GUY
<Blinny> nirc: that's what I'm setting up this PowerEdge for. LTSP  (www.ltsp.org)
<crhylove> i have all the repos enabled.
<crhylove> gutsy 64
<sudobash> you need dif ones
<nirc> we've got like 1600 pc's all remote to term servers
<crhylove> compiz WAS working.
<crhylove> is there no way to get it working again, set it all to defaults or something?
<splendidjim> void^ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56964/
<nirc> 1600 pc's would sorta be a big victory for ubuntu
<crhylove> why would it begin to fail only after the server kernel/virtualbox debacle?
<sudobash> did you do any updates?
<crhylove> yeah, all of them.
<sudobash> lol
<shawn_> im hoping the updates will fix my dual monitors
<credible> crhylove: please join #compiz-fusion
<cidco> Question, I am using Emerald however the only way theme settings work for it is when i run "sudo emerald-theme-manger" and then "sudo emerald --replace"
<crhylove> ok.
<cidco> Any idea why that may be?
<sudobash> yeah me too and it completely corrupted my gdm so now it corrupts nvidia driver and Xorg
<sudobash> lol
<credible> cidco: don't run emerald as root
<shawn_> i saved 30gb for a windows partition after installing ubuntu, what should be next step?
<shawn_> what will be the proper way to install winblows?
<cidco> credible,  when i run it as my normal user, i cant get the list of themes
<sudobash> heres a thought... back up your data on HDD or DVD and then install 7.04 or 7.10 and dont do updates
<reikalusikka> why does epiphany and firefox use about 100% of my CPU??
<RickJones> cidco, you need to select the desktop manager from the ccsm program
<credible> cidco: there are no themes for emerald in gutsy, you have to get them yourself
<sudobash> then your drivers will work
<RickJones> cidco, then you will have the desktop manager set as emerald
<bthornton> Are there any ways to make NFSv4 more "low bandwidth friendly"? I've currently got some NFSv4 mounts going over a VPN which is going over a 768 Kbps DSL line and it is painfully slow (much slower than sftp, for example)
<sudobash> and maybe they will fix it in a month or so
<bthornton> and "Don't use NFS" replies would be more helpful if they had a suggestion of what TO use : )
<sudobash> or maybe if you reinstall and do updates immediatly and then install drivers and everything and it will work
<W8TAH> bthornton, i just arrived -- what are you trying to accomplish????
<cidco> RickJones, where is the setting in ccsm ?
<RickJones> cidco, is says select window manager
<bthornton> W8TAH: I've got an NFSv4 mount through a VPN which is running over 768 Kbps DSL lines. All file transfers over the NFS mount are significantly slower than, say, sftp.
<sudobash> but apparently if you install 7.04 or 7.10 and have video drivers installed and then update or upgrade and can screw things up
<RickJones> cidco, do you have the package for the compiz icon ?
<erUSUL> RickJones: are you behind a router??
<sudobash> it*
<W8TAH> bthornton, are you looking for MOUNTS or just file transfers?
<credible> RickJones: that's not going to fix his issue :)
<RickJones> erUSUL, yes
<cidco> RickJones, Compiz Icon?
<RickJones> credible, it will if his emerald isn't selected in the window manager
<bthornton> W8TAH: Must be something that lets me mount filesystems and respects file ownership.
<void^> splendidjim: what does 'ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' say? 'ls -dl /var/cache/apt'? 'mount'? 'dmesg'?
<erUSUL> RickJones: maybe is the router the one reporting that open port?? or a server in the DMZ ??
<W8TAH> bthornton, ouch -- not my area of expertise -- all my remote mounts come via smb cuz my domain is active directlry
<splendidjim> void^ -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2008-02-22 17:33 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<credible> RickJones: his problem is that his themes are installed in /root/.emerald/
<sudobash> the only reason to have DMZ enabled is if you are hacking into a router or you are using bittorrent..
<yuanjin> How can I enter the channel of ubuntu-cn?
<bthornton> W8TAH: Well, I do have Samba set up on the remote machine (i.e. the one serving the NFS mounts). How are you mounting things on the client ends?
<prince_jammys> yuanjin: /join #ubuntu-cn
<mo0n_sniper> ubuntu won't atuomaticaly mount my usb drives how can i fix it?
<RickJones> erUSUL, no dmz ips in the router
<splendidjim> void^ ls -dl /var/cache/apt says drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-02-22 17:38 /var/cache/apt
<mo0n_sniper> i've installed ubuntu from usb
<sudobash> by typing: /join #ubuntu-cn
<jimpy> does anyone know how to stop absolute path informatio from being saved in an archive when i `tar zcf myfile.tar.gz /path/to/some/files/`?
<reikalusikka>  why epiphany and firefox use up to 100% of my CPU...
<RickJones> credible, then can he not simply move the folder to his home directory ?
<yuanjin> Thanks sudobash
<W8TAH> from linux to windows - -i dont do any linux to linux mounts
<credible> RickJones: and chown it
<void^> jimpy: cd /path/to && tar cf /some/where/myfile.tar.gz some/files
<W8TAH> although i THINK you can do mounts through nautilus - but ive never tried it
<RickJones> credible, would that not work?
<bthornton> W8TAH: gotcha. That's basically the role Samba plays on my setup as well.
<W8TAH> sorry i cant help more
<RickJones> credible, and would he still not need the ccsm package and the icon for managing the compiz ?
<jimpy> void thanks.
<bthornton> W8TAH: no problem; thanks
<splendidjim> void^ dmesg : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56965/
<credible> RickJones: ccsm yes, fusion-icon no
<Xman> can anyone tell me how can i get updates in gutsy?
<sudobash> you can do alot of things with sudo nautilus
<shawn_> how do i use dual monitors in ubuntu? im using the ati-mach8-mach32,mach64 driver
<sudobash> Xman sudo apt-get update andthen sudo apt-get upgrade
<RickJones> credible, ccsm - compizconfig-settings-manager yes, sorry wrong term
<chaz_> Hey there, can anyone help me please? I've just set up my dual monitors (Left - Secondary - 19" Widescreen - 1440 x 900) and (Right - Primary - 22" Widescreen - 1650 x 1050) However I have space above my left smaller screen where it is smaller and icons seem to be going there but I don't want them to, anyone know how to change this please?
<shawn_> how do i use dual monitors in ubuntu? im using the ati-mach8-mach32,mach64 driver
<erUSUL> RickJones: http://www.grc.com/port_1055.htm   Can you do 'netstat -putan | grep 1055'
<nitro9> any info about gutsy amd64 wireless problems ? (gateway laptop) ?
<splendidjim> void^ and mount says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56966/
<Xman> sudobash: i want to install gstreamer plugins for mp3
<sudobash> chaz I think Nvidia has a script to adjust multi monitors
<RickJones> erUSUL, i show no open ports on this machien. so i need to unhook one by one and track this down...
<credible> cidco: mv ~/.emerald ~/.emerald.save; sudo cp /root/.emerald ~/.emerald; sudo chown -R $USER:users ~/.emerald
<sudobash> use synaptic
<Xman> sudobash: i did sudo apt-get update but it didn't worked
<chaz_> sudobash: i'm using the nvida-settings program to set them up but I couldn't find anything in there for it.
<sudobash> what did it say Xman?
<void^> splendidjim: that's very much not good.. better boot a livecd and fix your root filesystem
<Xman> sudobash: it just shows done
<RickJones> credible, would he not need root access to move a root folder?
<erUSUL> RickJones: good luck
<splendidjim> void^ what happened?
<credible> RickJones: sudo
<RickJones> erUSUL, thank you for your help
<Xman> sudobash: and when i started synaptic even it is not getting updates
<erUSUL> RickJones: no problem
<RickJones> sudo mv ~/.emerald is what i was asking cause i'd like to know too
<sudobash> do you have envy chaz?
<chaz_> su yes
<alumno10> Hi, how can i change the default boot kernel on clients?
<chaz_> sudobash: yes*
<alumno10> on ubuntu +ltsp5
<erUSUL> !envy
<void^> splendidjim: i don't know about the cause, but the filesystem is in trouble - perhaps there was a disk io error earlier
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<shawn_> xserver-xorg is not installed, how go i get this app?
<Blinny> alumno10: You'll probably have better luck in #ltsp
<sudobash> chaz the problem is in the xorg.conf file but be careful when editing it
<Xman> sudobash: any ideas?
<zeld> hi..
<Electrogrind_Hol> people :)
<sudobash> and back it up
<splendidjim> void^ what commands would I probably need to fix this with a live cd?
<chaz_> ok thanks sudobash, ill take a look, and will back it up :)
<Electrogrind_Hol> I have Genius SlimStar USB keyboard, and it works on Windows perfectly. and in Ubuntu it works fine, except 2 USB ports in keyboard but this dont worry me . The main problem is that sometimes when i logout/restart/switch users/ keyboard dont work until it is unplugged and then again plugged in again. is there any sollution? i use Ubuntu 7.10
<cliebow> alumno10, using pxe??
<shawn_> can someone help me plz?
<zeld> i've installed hardy, but i get an error with acpid and acpi-support...
<matthew_> my internet connection is VERY slow after a fresh install.  this has happened to me before.  i had to edit some file, can't remember which.  please help.
<sudobash> sudo apt-get update
<sudobash> didnt do anything?
<neverblue> matthew_, how are you surfing the net ?
<zeld> is there a bug on this package? how i can solve shis?
<zeld> *this?
<void^> splendidjim: fsck /dev/sda6
<Electrogrind_Hol> help plz
<matthew_> neverblue:  DSL
<Xman> sudobash: i did that but it didn't worked
<neverblue> matthew_, using which browser...
<alumno10> cliebow, already helped in ltsp channel, thx
<matthew_> neverblue:  not a browser issue.
<sudobash> did you type your password
<TelnetManta> Can anyone help determine why I cant get an ip address with ubuntu or ping if I specify an ip address. this is a known-good connection into my switch.
<cliebow> yep..you are talking to the autyhor
<Electrogrind_Hol> people help plz,  I have Genius SlimStar USB keyboard, and it works on Windows perfectly. and in Ubuntu it works fine, except 2 USB ports in keyboard but this dont worry me . The main problem is that sometimes when i logout/restart/switch users/ keyboard dont work until it is unplugged and then again plugged in again. is there any sollution? i use Ubuntu 7.10
<neverblue> matthew_, not going to be able to help you then, good luck
<Xman> sudobash: yes
<roddersg> TelnetManta, maybe you don't have an active dhcp server working
<void^> splendidjim: you could try 'rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*' first, perhaps the problem is limited to those few files
<matthew_> anyone?
<shawn_> neverblue :how do i use dual monitors in ubuntu? im using the ati-mach8-mach32,mach64 driver
<TelnetManta> roddersg: I do... I have 5000 other machines on my network.
<Xman> sudobash: when i pressed reload in synaptic it was showing 6 of 6 files update
<bentob0x> quick question, I have installed the drivers for my webcam and it should work but the problem is that I already have my tv card on /dev/video0 and the beforelast line of the webcam driver install is "sudo mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0".  I have tried to run that line with "sudo mknod /dev/video1 c 81 0" but the webcam doesn't stay once I reboot (and it doesn't work 'before' I reboot)
<neverblue> shawn_, please direct your questions to the channel, not a specific user
<roddersg> TelnetManta, did you use dhclient to grab the address, try dhclient -1 <interface name>
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i cannot access the terminals, i mean when i press Ctrl+Alt+1/2/3 i can see cursor blinking, but that's it.
<splendidjim> void^ I think I should backup some files, right?
<Xman> sudobash: but updates are not that few
<shawn_> neverblue: you were helping me earlier, thats why im asking you.
<void^> splendidjim: and 'rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin' too
<sudobash> what version of ubuntu Xman?
<void^> splendidjim: those files are automatically generated by apt-get update
<Xman> sudobash: 7.10
<Beryllium> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Beryllium> !Dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<neverblue> under a different nick ?
<Beryllium> there you go, shawn_
<bentob0x> !mknod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mknod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shawn_> berryllium :  ? sorry ?
<shawn_> neverblue : yes under killerbeez
<Beryllium> !Dualhead shawn_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead shawn_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sudobash> and your just trying to install gstreamer plugins?
<cidco> RickJones, credible that did it thanks!
<neverblue> shawn_, and i told you then I was not able to help you
<neverblue> thanks Beryllium :)
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75588
<bthornton> is there a way to make the "cp" command display progress bars and/or transfer rate?  or else an alternative to 'cp' that does?
<Beryllium> ... hrm, that syntax didn't work. I'm a ubotu newb, I guess :)
<Xman> sudobash: but its not showing those plugins
<Geoffrey2> is there some file that can be deleted to get the xfce desktop back to it's default settings?
<killerbeez> nickblue : you said you couldn't help because i did not know the driver, but i know the driver now.. so you still can't help?
<neverblue> use a| for into the channel, and > to pm user Beryllium
<bazhang> Beryllium: you need a pipe |
<Beryllium> ah! thanks :)
<sudobash> you might need to add or enable to correct repositories
<zeld> ok.. i've resolv the problem...
<neverblue> !help > Beryllium
<neverblue> :)
<zeld> killall hald
<sudobash> the*
<zeld> dpkg --configure -a
<zeld> and all ok!! :)
<Xman> sudobash: how to do that
<broonsparrow> hello, can anyone recommend a programme to convert .wav files to mp3 files?
<killerbeez> berryllium : !xine is going to help me?
<ejer> !lame | broonsparrow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ejer> broonsparrow: the program lame will do it
<Electrogrind_Hol> I have Genius SlimStar USB keyboard, and it works on Windows perfectly. and in Ubuntu it works fine, except 2 USB ports in keyboard but this dont worry me . The main problem is that sometimes when i logout/restart/switch users/ keyboard dont work until it is unplugged and then again plugged in again. is there any sollution? i use Ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> broonsparrow: sounconverter
<Beryllium> killerbeez: You asked about dual monitors, right? !DualHead should help you.
<Xman> sudobash: how to do that?
<Beryllium> !DualHead > killerbeez
<killerbeez> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sudobash> onesec
<Xman> sudobash: ok sorry
<Luzifer> Hello, how to install Privoxy 3.0.8 on an ubuntu-server "feisty"? It only offers version 3.0.6 but I really need version 3.0.8
<MaskedOne> Any interesting problems here today?
<ahorriblemess> yeah i have one
<ahorriblemess> haha
<sudobash> http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=ubuntu+gstreamer+plugins&btnG=Google+Search
<ahorriblemess> i just got here, sorry
<bazhang> always MaskedOne ;]
<killerbeez> berryllium: is there a app-get command for this program dualhead?
<Grezer> sorry all I did not see anyone respond to my question if you did I am sorry, but I will ask it again " can you use ISPconfig and Webmin together ?? "
<broonsparrow> thanks for that - i'll give em a try
<MaskedOne> Ok so whats the problem a horrible
<chaz_> Does anyone know how to change the default location that icons are spawned on the desktop?
<bazhang> killerbeez: you need to actually read the link ;]
<ejer> Grezer: you can imo, probably not recommended since you will have 2 management systems overwriting each other
<MaskedOne> Ohh Barny is on :P rofl
<Beryllium> killerbeez: Uh. No. All the software is installed, you just have to read the how-to for configuring it.
<ahorriblemess> So, anyone... I've been trying to set up a network connection with my xp machine, I tried setting up ftp through proftpd, but now I'm wondering if I've opened ports or if I've left anything wide open for people to get into my computer/files.
<ahorriblemess> Is there a way to check?
<Hamtaro> I try to install wxHaskell, but now, I have a permission denied error with sudo -s, why ?
<Grezer> ahhh
<killerbeez> bazhang , beryllium : I went to the link for dualhead, and it just tells me what the program is, no info on installing.
<Grezer> ejer, but you can use one or the other right ??
<ejer> Grezer: thats what they are for :)
<Grezer> so if you have them both installed you can choose one or the other
<killerbeez> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Grezer> hummm
<Grezer> ok
<Beryllium> !hypertext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hypertext - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sudobash> ahorriblemess Sudo Nautilus will act as an ftp browser so you can check
<Grezer> thanks ejer
<ejer> Grezer: ispconfig is meant to be run pretty much alone to manage a server
<sudobash> ftp://address:21
<Beryllium> darn, ubotu isn't configured to support dripping sarcasm ... :)
<sudobash> or what everport you set
<ahorriblemess> geez... ok so is there a way I can check my system for open ports?
<Crembo> argh. can anyone help me figure out why gimp refuses to print?
<sudobash> yes
<ahorriblemess> Pidgin crashed... been dealing with that too
<sudobash> run this sudo apt-get install nmap
<ahorriblemess> sudobash: I don't know what port I used, that's the thing
<Hamtaro> How can I have a permission denied error with root access ?
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, using System -> Admin -> Networking Tools
<ejer> ahorriblemess: so you have a router?
<sudobash> then run nmap
<ejer> do
<sudobash> from prompt
<ahorriblemess> ejer: yes I have a router
<teo-> hi i want to ask something.. i have installed backtrack and and fix the boot from ubuntu grub.. and now i have only ubuntu and windows how to add the backtrack os to the list???
<prince_jammys> you can also use netstat
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, now what caused Pidgin to crash, have you relaunched it, and is it working now?
<ejer> ahorriblemess: this will protect you from internet usually, since it uses NAT
<Grezer> ejer, I just gota figure it out I guess :) THIS IS SOO MUCH FUN /me slaps his head with his had
<ahorriblemess> ejer: ok
<nclx> I'm running ubuntu-server feisty which shows modphp 5.2.1 on my apache which is the latest from apt, but php5.25 is available from php.net which shows it fixes several buffer overflows, how do I know if these are fixed in the current ubuntu modphp?
<sudobash> like this nmap -v -v -sT 127.0.0.1 if you are running it on your own pc
<nclx> php5.2.5 should have said
<ahorriblemess> neverblue: I dont know, I've rebooted it, I've removed it from my computer and reinstalled it, it just crashes all the time.. whenever I send or recieve an IM
<sudobash> ahorriblemess i just told you how to scan your PC for open ports did you listen?
<obsolete> I have never used Unix or Linux.
<Phreaks> pff
<obsolete> I am trying to install Hydra v5.4.
<ejer> nclx: feisty is an older version, i guess you may need to add the backports repo to get latest updates
<sudobash> obsolete the your name fits you
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'd like to run memtest86+ to test the memory on some of my computers ... Does memtest86 run in an endless loop? Or does it stop?
<Phreaks> lol
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, you dont know what? during the removal, did you remove all the files in ~ ? if it crashes, try running it from a terminal, this gives output of any errors
<obsolete> thnx
<obsolete> still using win xp
<leeping2008> I'm talking about the default settings for memtest86+.  If I start it up and I leave it for 24 hours, will it still be running after 24 hours?
<neverblue> sudobash, that isnt necessary
<Hamtaro> How can I have a permission denied error with root access ?
<ahorriblemess> sudobash: sorry, I was using Kopete and that crashed
<ahorriblemess> now I'm on irssi
<ejer> what are you doing Hamtaro
<sudobash> yeah i had to work with XP for years and i hated it
<obsolete> i am trying to install this software Hydra
<Hamtaro> I try to install wxHaskell
<obsolete> its supposed to work with Cywin
<ejer> paste the error and command that made it Hamtaro
<obsolete> anyone heard cywin?
<ahorriblemess> sudobash: ok now that I ran nmap, what am I looking at here, or what am I looking out for?
<sudobash> ahorriblemess if you want to scan your pc for open ports (loopback assumed): sudo apt-get install nmap ..... nmap -v -v -sT 127.0.0.1
<ejer> nmap is not going to tell him much from the localhost...
<nickrud> obsolete: yes, but this isn't the cygwin support channel
<sudobash> sure it will and if it doesnt tell him enough learn nmap and use it from another pc or laptop
<ejer> well it says nothing about security
<obsolete> is there a cygwin support channel? ;-)
<sudobash> actually your right you have to use your lan or wan ip
<ahorriblemess> sudobash: ok i ddi that, I've got some open ports
<ejer> unless someone is trying to hack into his system through the network while at localhost ;)
<Hamtaro> ejer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56968/
<artti> How i connect with amule to server.
<sudobash> it works better if you can bounce it off something like a router or server
<Kutagh> Ok, now another question. While starting up I get a few errors
<Kutagh> the first error contains something with "Kinit: No resume image"
<sdsheeks> ahorriblemess: don't you sleep? :)
<ejer> Hamtaro: ls -la ~/wxhaskell  - paste that pls, i thikn permission on configure must be wrong
<Boglizk> Does anyone know of an extension that can check if my Firefox extensions are available in Firefox 3?
<ahorriblemess> sdsheeks: hahaha
<artti> Can't find aswer from google.
<nclx> you can also get a list of open ports by doing: netstat -tuln
<ahorriblemess> sdsheeks: what about you?
<Kutagh> the 2nd error which comes a bit later is  "Error: request region 4300-43FF invalid" or something
<reikalusikka>  why epiphany and firefox use up to 100% of my CPU...
<sdsheeks> ahorriblemess: i slept for 8 hours :)
<Kutagh> you guys know anything about t?
<nclx> ejer: I added backports and did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade -s | grep php; and it still shows no updates, oh well
<ahorriblemess> sdsheeks: I slept for a while it's noon right now, I woke up around 10
<ejer> nclx: you should use the latest release unless you are using LTS... especially for servers
<Hamtaro> ejer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56969/
<teo-> hi i want to ask something.. i have installed backtrack and and fix the boot from ubuntu grub.. and now i have only ubuntu and windows how to add the backtrack os to the list???
<ejer> artti: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/AMuleGUI
<Huffalump> I am trying to follow some instructions I read, but cannot figure out how to get to a shell from the installer. Can someone help?  Here is what I am trying to follow ->  "I re-ran the Ubuntu installer until I had the network configuration set up, but I stopped before the step where the disk is partitioned and formatted. I dropped out of the installer into a shell (this is one of the options provided by the installer's menu). "
<unagi> whenever i try to sudo rm -r -f /path/to/ folder i get 'cannot rm: file exists:' what is this
<iwkse> hello, there's a way to know to which repo belong a package?
<matt444> my internet is VERY slow after a fresh install.  This has happened to me before.  I think there is a file I need to edit but I do not remember which..
<Crembo> can anyone help me debug a gimp/gutenprint problem - whenever I click "print" it says "printing" and then... nothing. printing works right from openoffice, but gimp/gutenprint doesn't seem to actually do anything. no errors, either
<Kutagh> I thought using sudo rm something is deleting a file
<ejer> Hamtaro: done this? http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/WxHaskell/Installation_tips#Debian_and_Ubuntu
<ahorriblemess> OK, so can someone tell me if there is a list someplace of ports and which ones shouldn't be open? I have 7 open ports
<Pici> iwkse: apt-cache policy packagename
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i cannot access the terminals, i mean when i press Ctrl+Alt+1/2/3 i can see cursor blinking, but that's it.
<sudobash> has anyone tried to get the OpenXDK to work on ubuntu
<Hamtaro> Yes
<sinbox> ahorriblemess, take a peek at http://www.grc.com/default.htm
<ejer> Crembo: try selecting proper printer in print dialog, don't just hit print
<Crembo> ejer: nothing I select seems to make a difference
<iwkse> Pici: thanks
<matt444> help!
<tomvolek_> hi, does anybody know how to setup a raid for Ubuntu ? any recent docs on this ?
<Huffalump> Oh, I found it by accident.
<Huffalump> You have to hit some random keys
<Huffalump> and suddenly a list of options appears
<Kutagh> Chr0n0s, go to Applications, Accessories and click Terminal
<Crembo> ejer: I select my printer make and model, select the proper print queue - nothing. I have two printers, neither of which work
<Huffalump> I'm not sure which key did it.
<ahorriblemess> sinbox: what is that software/
<Huffalump> Maybe F12.
<ejer> Crembo: does it go into print queue
<Xman2007> sudobash: i am not able to update man
<ahorriblemess> sinbox: I'd rather just do it through the terminal or something
<Crembo> ejer: I'm not even sure how to check
<sudobash> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hamtaro> ejer : But I had error so I download last cabal package (#haskell say me mine was too old) and I install it by sudo make install
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i cannot access the terminals, i mean when i press Ctrl+Alt+1/2/3 i can see cursor blinking, but that's it.
<ejer> Crembo: system>admin>printing
<sudobash> see if that does anything
<sinbox> ahorriblemess, a website that will probe your computer, but if you are behind a modem/router you are fairly safe really
<ejer> Hamtaro: i am trying to install 2 secs
<Kutagh> Chr0n0s, go to the menu Applications-->Accessories-->Terminal
<reikalusikka>  why epiphany and firefox use up to 100% of my CPU...
<Crembo> ejer: where do I se print queue?
<ejer> Crembo: system>admin>printing
<Hamtaro> ejer : Thanks
<ahorriblemess> sinbox: that's what I've been hearing... but, I have this open port for ftp, but dont' I need to get a server for that? I've been trying gproftpd, but I can't access it... mostly because I don't know what I'm doing
<Crembo> ejer: it shows me a list of my printers and lets me change configuration options, but doesn't show me the quee
<gothy> good day everyone... I have my onboard sound working now thanks to the guide mentioned before, yet my front plugs to plug my headset in don't work.
<Crembo> ejer: it always lists my main printer as 'stopped', but no button to start it
<xrestassuredx> how can i change the default application for certain filetypes? the "preferred applications" panel gives very few options
<Xman2007> sudobash: 0 upgrade 0 newly installed 0 remove 0 not upgraded
<Lartza_> what linux distros are installable form usb to hd?
<sudobash> you are probably up to date then... there is a beta Ubuntu out now
<wiffel> hello - I have a question to do with  my sound card - can anyone here help or should I go somewhere else?
<Huffalump> During install, if I make into a shell, how can I ftp?  netkit-ftp says command not found
<sinbox> ahorriblemess,  if you don't have an ftp server I don't think it'll be reachable, then again, I am no authority on security, rather far from it in fact :)  (more the careless idiot type)
<nicholas_> Hi. Does anyone know how to shut down and restart the sound system?
<Xman2007> sudobash: but my mp3 is not working
<Lartza_> what linux distros are installable form usb to hd?
<ejer> Crembo: personally I would remove all printers, with your printer unplugged, make sure it is clean, then replug printer, let it be set as default and see if that works
<Xman2007> sudobash: even i have not installed any of the packages
<Z_o-s-o> gothy : double click your volume icon and go to the switches tab
<Crembo> ejer: I'll try that, but how do I see the print queue, regardless?
<nios> ist there any shockwave player for ubuntu?
<sudobash> lartza DSL, TinyLinux, Back|Track
<Xman2007> sudobash: i have just installed ubuntu a few hours ago
<Kuni> has anyone tried the new "install in windows" option in Hardy?
<sudobash> oh
<nojoints> hello, got a problem when trying to start counter-strike, I use Wine, when I'm going to play everything just freezes, I googled and found that I should reset my oss driver in winecfg but it doesn't help/work, anybody who can help/guide me?
<Pici> nios: No. Adobe does not make shockwave for Linux.
<Pici> Kuni: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Harald> hi
<ahorriblemess> sinbox: haha, well I've been trying to get my files from my XP machine, networking isn't working (despite a late night trying to get Samba working, then I tried using proftpd to use that. I'm actually just googling the port numbers and getting lots of results
<nios> Pici: oki so no solutuion to get it?
<sinbox> Xman2007 you have to install LAME I think for mp3s
<sudobash> go to synaptic and enable all the repos
<AuraithX> I've ran those two programs to check for rootkits - nothing found, anything else I can use to check the security of my system or if its infected with something?
<ejer> Crembo: If you want to inspect a printer's queue when not printing something then it's a little bit cumbersome. From the panel's "System" menu choose "Administration->Printers", then right-click on your printer and choose "Jobs".
<Z_o-s-o> gothy : did you get it?
<ahorriblemess> sinbox: it's actually pretty cool, it's good to know what these ports do
<Pici> nios: You may be able to install it in Wine, but I've never done that.
<Harald> i've got a small problem with a shell script. i want to log to a file using >$d  in $d is a filename. but when i run my script i always get ambiguous redirect
<sudobash> settings-repositories
<sudobash> and enable all on the first tab
<sinbox> I did manage to network XP and ubuntu ahorriblemess , maybe take another look at the config again, and make sure you allow the local network in XPs firewall or whichever you have on that machine
<Crembo> ejer: here's the thing, right-clicking on the printers yields nothing
<ejer> Hamtaro: install bails for me as well
<pushpop> How would I get a directory listing of all files with a last modification date of Jun 1 ?  anyone
<sudobash> and the ones you want on theUpdates tab
<cappicrd`> confidential
<wiffel> each time I listen to sound in one app - say rhythmbox - and then go to another - say youtube in firefox - I have to completely close down the original app to get any sound - is this normal for ubuntu - it's a big pain
<ahorriblemess> Actually, if anyone would like to learn more about their ports (if you don't already), I found this wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<sudobash> got that Xman?
<pushpop> How would I get a directory listing of all files with a last modification date of Jun 1 ?  anyone
<ejer> !sox | wiffel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reikalusikka>  why epiphany and firefox use up to 100% of my CPU...?
<ejer> grrr
<Xman2007> sudobash: wait
<pm> Can anyone help me get my video to run faster?  I have an IBM T23 with Ububtu 7.1.  I'm trying to use programs like Google Earth and Celestia, but they are VERY slow.  They used to run faster, but something has slowed down my graphics.  I'm a Linux "newbie" and any help would be greatly appreciated.
<sudobash> use opera if you have problem with firefox CPU usage
<xrestassuredx> can anyone tell me how to set default applications for filetypes other than the few in the "preferred applications" panel?
<sudobash> or KONQ
<Hamtaro> ejer : bails ? (I'm french)
<ahorriblemess> OK, has anyone networked an XP machine with their Ubuntu machine? (XP being the host)
<ejer> Hamtaro: ca marche pas :)
<sudobash> brb Xman
<Hamtaro> ejer : T'es français aussi ?
<ahorriblemess> seriously... I got booted again/
<ahorriblemess> ?
<aoupi> !fr | Hamtaro
<ubotu> Hamtaro: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jeruvy> ahorriblemess: yes, but I'm lost on your 'xp is the host' comment.
<Xman2007> sudobash: i think its working man. :)
<Hamtaro> Ok
<Xman2007> sudobash: yes its downloading updates now. :)
<Xman2007> sudobash: thanks man, thanks a lot. :)
<ahorriblemess> wow, pidgin, kopete and irssi all crash on me now
<pushpop> How would I get a directory listing of all files with a last modification date of Jun 1 ?  anyone
<ahorriblemess> this is so bogus
<aoupi> pushpop: the find command is great for stuff like that
<aoupi> pushpop: althou googling for "find date" will not give you the results you want ;)
<prince_jammys> pushpop: #bash
<Huffalump> How does one FTP from a shell during the installer?
<ejer> pushpop: http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-find.html
<inviso> Morning folks.  I have a new gutsy system that I'm getting configured and having problems with the sun java plugin.  apt-get install sun-java6-plugin tells me it's not available.  I have both universe and multiverse repos enabled. Any thoughts?
<benanz1> I am trying to install GNUpod on a remote server but I only have write permission to my home directory.  Thankfully all the dependencies are satisfied.  I do './configure=/home/me/LocalGnupod' but when I run 'make install' it fails because it tries to make /etc/perl/GNUpod
<ejer> Huffalump: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_ftp.htm is a barebones way
<sam__> how can i resize my linux partition to give me more space on a dual boot windows/ubuntu machine? gparted doesnt give me the option to resize
<aoupi> benanz1: hrm? that's an add looking configure line
<aoupi> benanz1: odd*
<benanz1> Can I change that to be in something like ~/Local/etc/perl?  or do I need to install my own version of perl
<benanz1> sorry
<benanz1> ./configure --prefix=/home/me/Local
<benanz1> that's better
<benanz1> forgot a bit there
<Huffalump> ejer, it says ftp command not found.  i also tried pftp and netkit-ftp
<aoupi> benanz1: see ./configure --help, if there is an option you will probably find it there
<ejer> Huffalump: if it is ubuntu livecd, you could install it, but I thought it should be tehre
<nicholas_> I have an integrated sound card which I no longer use. I just installed an Aureal Vortex sound card and disabled the integrated sound interface in the BIOS. Whenever I hibernate or suspend, the sound doesn't work when I resume it. The sound works again once I restart. But when I shut down it says: "Vortex: AC'97 Codec stuck busy". Vortex is the new card I installed, and AC'97 is the integrated one. Help?
<Huffalump> ejer, it's not a livecd.  it's xubuntu alt
<sfears> i'm trying to move multiple folders at once at a command line.. what do i use to separate them and still have the tab completion work?
<ejer> Huffalump: thats why, it is not on there
<ejer> nicholas_: vortex card may use ac97 as well
<cliebow> inviso: it shows on my system ok
<Huffalump> ejer, do I have any options?
<ahorriblemess> does anyone know what tdbsam backend is?
<nicholas_> ejer: Ok, how can I fix this problem?
<ejer> Huffalump: not easily... not sure what you could do unless you can reboot or use a physical medium
<inviso> cliebow: Actually, I just stumbled across a bug report. It's apparently not available for 64 bit. Thanks for the help
<cliebow> ahhh
<Huffalump> ejer, thanks for the response.  I had been following some instructions which said to use netkit-ftp but thats where I stumbled.
<ejer> nicholas_: this is a very old card, right
<nicholas_> ejer: From 1999.
<ejer> nicholas_: you may be better off with internal sound card
<nicholas_> ejer: No, the Vortex is nicer. the integrated one hisses very loudly.
<nicholas_> ejer: It was expensive, too.
<ejer> well there is not much I can find about it, so you are going to be pretty much on your own I think nicholas_
<ejer> nicholas_: you can check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<benanz1> When I run './configure --prefix=/home/me/LocalGnupod'  I get this warning: "config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting"
<benanz1> is that a problem with why it still tries to install stuff in /etc?
<nicholas_> Thank you, ejer.
<ab3> hoi
<pixjow> salut
<jpatrick> !fr > pixjow
<hotmonkeyluv> is kde4 in the ubuntu repos yet? if not, is there a way to install it?
<kaje1> Does shorewall have a gui? I just installed it in GG, but can't find it in any of my menus
<afallenhope> Hey.. I have a question about the live CD.
<sam__> if i have set my ubuntu partition to small during install am i out of luck or can i resize windows partition and reallocate the free space to my ubuntu partition?
<afallenhope> Is there a way of mounting the harddrive/filesystem for writing on linux LIVE CD
<hotmonkeyluv> sam__: you need to use a cd boot disk to resize parts
<ejer> !shorewall | kaje1
<afallenhope> my buddy screwed up his boot partition
<ubotu> kaje1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ejer> !mounting | afallenhope
<ubotu> afallenhope: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ejer> the answer is yes afallenhope
<sam__> hotmonkeyluv: ubuntu live cd or a partition live cd?
<afallenhope> ubto, will allow me to write to it?
<ejer> sam__: theoretically yes you can, but it is possibly dangerous to your data
<ejer> afallenhope: yes, as long as it is recognized... what type of disk
<afallenhope> ntfs
<ejer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<afallenhope> my buddy screwed up the boot.ini file
<ejer> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nobody_> hi
<nobody_> can i ask a ?
<nobody_> pls
<ejer> that is what you want afallenhope https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nobody_> plspls
<nelson_> hi people!
<ejer> !ask | nobody_
<ubotu> nobody_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gothy> good day everyone... I have my onboard sound working now thanks to the guide mentioned before, yet my front plugs to plug my headset in don't work.
<nelson_> someone knows about kde4 problems ?
<nobody_> hey nelson hmm can i ask ya something ?
<hotmonkeyluv> sam__: I like gparted, but there is also norton partition magic and bootworks
<nelson_> yes "nobody"
<gothy> nobody_: just ask the question. If we know it, we'll answer
<mazingaz78> hi, sorry for my bad english
<nelson_> sorry, how you say nodoby?
<nobody_> nelson pls i wanna instal plugins for real player cause wanna listen to samurai fm and hmmm it wont work the instalation window say>> plugins are not availible hmmm
<afallenhope> so ntfg-3 will work on linux live CD?
<nelson_> nobody, im not a linux expert
<nelson_> im newbie at ubuntu
<hotmonkeyluv> afallenhope: it might
<mazingaz78> help for install ubuntu with nvidia 8800gt, live cd not play...
<gothy> nobody_: have you enabled the repositories?
<nobody_> hmmm well what u on ?
<afallenhope> kkz. thanks alog guys.
<nelson_> nobody, i just need help with kde 4 : (
<afallenhope> my gf's bro screwed up his computer
<afallenhope> lol.
<monkee> hmm
<nobody_> gothy , hmm well how can i do that ?
<afallenhope> opening up a keygen and his comptuer crashed
<afallenhope> lol
<bazhang> nelson_: #kubuntu-kde4
<gothy> afallenhope: you're tryin to recover a partition from windows?
<ejer> nobody_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayer
<chazco> Anyone know if its possible to disable Flash unless I want it switched on? (to prevent the Firefox crashes)
<nobody_> how to get plugins for real player on ubuntu ???pls pls
<gothy> nobody_: go to system->administration->Software Sources
<ejer> chazco: http://flashblock.mozdev.org/
<gothy> nobody_: and make sure they are all ticked
<monkee> Hey, does anyone know of an IRC channel that is dedicated to the .NET framework? ( not MONO, proper .NET 2.0/3.5 )
<qwerkus> hi all: i've successfully booted ubuntu 6.06 on my pc - internet connection works, and would like to perform an installation of 7.10 (i have no cdr). Is it possible with 6.10 life-cd ? Do you have a link to a step-to-step online installation of ubuntu ?
<mazingaz78> help for install ubuntu with nvidia 8800gt, live cd not play... Vesa driver not play... sorry for my english...
<Boglizk> qwerkus: The update manager should do it
<ejer> !installguide | qwerkus
<ubotu> qwerkus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chazco> ejer - Sounds promising, thanks :)
<Monkee_Of_Evil> heh
<qwerkus> thanks a lot
<ejer> this room is dead today
<Monkee_Of_Evil> hai2u
<nobody_> *this mirror
<nobody_> ha¬ha
<gothy> ejer: you want a challenge?:P
<gorbierd> just a bit strange quesstion: how do I remove all content from dirrectory except one dirrectory?
<nobody_> thanks people
<ejer> go for it goth
<nobody_> real player on
<afallenhope> So basically anything I install on the live cd will be installed in RAM
<ejer> cool nobody_
<nobody_> www.samurai.fm
<ejer> afallenhope: yep
<gorbierd> *directory*
<gothy> ejer: remember that i had so much trouble with my laptop? i think you've helped me with it before
<gothy> ejer: i've got everything working, except my front plugs
<gothy> for audio
<Monkee_Of_Evil> afallenhope: essentially, yeah.
<qwerkus> well: it looks like my best (simplest) option is installation of 6.10 ; and than update to 7.10, am i correct ?
<nobody_> hmm linux is really  cool OS
<ejer> gorbierd: find -type d -not -name "nameoffolderyoudon'twantdeleted" -exec rm -rv {} \; -but you should really test this first on a copy of the files
<nobody_> for logical development
<ejer> qwerkus: unless you can get 7.10 cd, yes
<qwerkus> ok
<qwerkus> thanks a lot
<gorbierd> ejer, thank you so much!:)
<bazhang> qwerkus dont forget 7.04 ;]
<ejer> gothy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664485 ?
<ejer> gothy: i forget your laptop and details
<gothy> ejer: no prob, i'll try that now ... sec :)
<pm> I'll ask again: Anyone have any idea why my graphics are so slow on my T23 with Ubuntu 7.1?  I looked around and thought it had something to do with enabling Direct Rendering, and ran some kind of automatic program that was supposed to enable DR, but not only did it not do so, but it slowed my graphics down even further!  Now I can't run Google Earth or Celestia at all.  Any ideas?  Thanks in advance.
<sarts_> hi
<gorbierd> and one more: how do I mount cdrom with iocharset cp1251?
<bazhang> pm automatix perhaps?
<tdawgedogg> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<ejer> !binarydrivershowto  | pm
<ubotu> pm: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tdawgedogg> can some one help me compile compiz fusion
<ejer> !automatix | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Monkee_Of_Evil> pm: dont use automatix to install drivers, its not safe!
<bazhang> ejer haha I know
<pm> I'm not extremely familiar with Linux, so please, can you be more verbose?  What do you me3an by "automatix"?  Thank you.
<gothy> tdawgedogg: why do you want to compile it? it comes installed with ubuntu
<sfears> !AceOfSpades incubus - to the devil a daughter.zip
<gothy> pm: don't you it
<tdawgedogg> the extra plugins that didnt come with it gothy
<gothy> *use
<sfears> wooops
<gothy> tdawgedogg: you can install the extra plugins using synaptic :-) search for compiz
<tdawgedogg> gothy: can i pm you?
<ejer> bazhang: it just screws people up then we gotta try and undo it, not good
<gorbierd> and one more: how do I mount cdrom with iocharset cp1251? I just try to mount /cdrom iocharset=cp1251 but i says something about non block device
<gorbierd> *it says*
<Monkee_Of_Evil> pm: automatix is a third party app for installing stuff in a few clicks on Ubuntu. Great idea, but it wasn't written very well so it has the potential to severely damage your computer if something goes wrong.
<gothy> tdawgedogg: no, i can't receive pm's here as i'm not auth'd
<bazhang> ejer read more carefully huh? not me that was wanting to use it ;]
<gothy> tdawgedogg: you can type in here :-)
<credible> tdawgedogg: join #compiz-fusion
<pm> Ok, so no automatix.  Thanks you.
<ejer> bazhang: i read it perfectly, you are suggesting to a newbie to use a broken way to install software
<mysterycool_> k
<bazhang> ejer you err then; I was asking if he was using it
<nomaS> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<jason11> hello, I recently tried to install ubuntu to my external HD and it's messed up.When I boot I get this message 'GRUB error 21' and Now I can only run the live cd and need a stable PC fast!
<pm> The IBM T23 apparently uses an S3 Supersavage video card - do I need to use some special driver for it?  How do I find such a thing?  Thanks
<ejer> !fixgrub | jason11
<ubotu> jason11: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classroom in a bit
<gothy> ejer: no luck :( lost my sound with that fix :(
<benanz1> I'm having trouble installing GNUpod to my home dir.  I don't have root on this machine and using --prefix=/home/me/Local doesn't work because it still tries to put stuff in /etc/perl
<unagi> whenever i try to sudo rm -r -f /path/to/ folder i get 'cannot rm: file exists:' what is this
<ejer> gothy: undo it...
<gothy> ejer: no wait, i had a type ^^
<bazhang> heh
<benanz1> It tries to install some special perl modules to /etc/perl  -- how can I tell it to put them in /home/me/Local/etc/perl?
<tdawgedogg> gothy: basically i'm a noob in terminal and i need to type make install once im in a directy to install or compile it or whatever but i cant find the name of the directory
<benanz1> using the --sysconfdir option in configure doesn't work either
<gothy> tdawgedogg: what folder did you put your files in?
<tdawgedogg> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<thechitowncubs> Hello, I just added an NFS entry to my fstab, but it is not mounting on boot, it mounts when I do sudo mount -a
<tdawgedogg> gothy: take a look at this real fast so u can explain something to me
<thechitowncubs> what should I check for?
<tdawgedogg> tell me when ur looking at it
<ejer> benanz1: that sounds like an issue for the devs of that app...
<Monkee_Of_Evil> w00t, Bw3 ftw
<musicjock58> whereis /filename
<Monkee_Of_Evil> adios
<Arelis> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gothy> tdawgedogg: i'm looking at it now
<Slaj_R> Slaj_R
<MuffY> hey, I'm trying to boot a liveCD (7.10), but the graphic output to the monitor is wrong (monitor says it's 85 Hz while its max is 60 Hz)
<benanz1> dang -- is there a way I can specify the modules import paths?  for instance at the top of each gnupod script I see that it does: use GNUpod::FooBar;
<benanz1> can I hard code that some how?
<Slaj_R> question -- I've tried setting up sharing via SMB with OS X 10.4, and the Mac doesn't see my shared folder.
<MuffY> + I can't use the keyboard in the liveCD boot menu, so I can't change the resolution
<mad_max02> MuffY, turn off num lock when ur computer boots
<MuffY> (i circumvented that problem by holding <shift> to skip the graphical menu and manually give the boot parameters)
<MasterShrek> Slaj_R, in your smb.conf is security set to share?
<musicjock58> reconfigx
<mad_max02> not at the moment it boots but right before cd boots up
<mad_max02> then you can edit boot menu
<mad_max02> I had the same problem
<MasterShrek> Slaj_R, before that even, try to connect directly to the samba share instead of trying to navigate to it, if u know what i mean
<tdawgedogg> gothy: you see how it says change directory to freewins-0.3-0.6?  How did it know that that was the name of the directory...cause im the code i typed before that was tar -xf '/tmp/freewins.tar.gz ect ect
<MuffY> mad_max02: will try now, brb
<mad_max02> gl
<tdawgedogg> gothy: where did it get the 0.3-0.6 in the name of the directory
<tomvolek_> hi, I like to install 64bit version of Ubuntu on an Intel system, what distribution should i download ?
<Elda> Quick q.... what is ubotu page for restoring my grub menu?
<Pici> !grub | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slaj_R> I think so.  That's through "smb://ubuntu/<shared>" right?
<Elda> Thanks :)
<tdawgedogg> gothy: how do i know what the name of the directories are that i need to navigate to to make and then make install
<tdawgedogg> gothy: like for the example why isnt hte directory named 3d?
<MasterShrek> Slaj_R, i believe so, never used a mac b4
<danand_> Slaj_R - you can connect to a samba share from a gnu/linux box using the command smbmount //server_name/share mountpoint. smbmount is part of the sambautils package
<musicjock58> cd /filename
<musicjock58> .make /filename
<musicjock58> .make install /filename
<pushpop> what command would I use to move all files in 1 directory to another?
<Slaj_R> OS X tells me "Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in <path> could not be read or written"
<MasterShrek> pushpop, mv * /path/to/dest/dir/
<tdawgedogg> musicjock58: you talking to me?
<ilPiratone87per> ciao a tutti
<MuffY> mad_max02: well, pressing num lock does remove the 'auto boot in 30s' thing, so it registers a key press.
<mad_max02> not that
<MuffY> mad_max02: but I still can't navigate the menu
<mad_max02> before the CD boots up u gotta turn num lock OFF
<ilPiratone87per> !comandi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comandi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pushpop> MasterShrek: what would be the command if I want to alias clean to move all files to a folder called trash in my home directory?
<Slaj_R> However, in smb.conf, I see 'security = user' .  Should I change that?
<mad_max02> not when the cd boots
<mad_max02> u understand ?
<ilPiratone87per> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mad_max02> theres a ram countdown when pc starts, then the hardware table
<prince_jammys> pushpop: you have to be working in the original directory for that command to work
<musicjock58> this is confusing and moving fast . if you can use it, use it. dont know names i just read the quest. lol
<pushpop> MasterMalias clean mv * /home/user/trash ?
<mad_max02> then ur cd starts booting
<MuffY> mad_max02: define 'before the CD boots'. Do you mean before the menu appears or before selecting 'boot from CD'
<mad_max02> thats the time when u turn OFF num lock
<pushpop> prince yes
<mad_max02> yes before menu appears
<pushpop> but what would be the proper syntax?
<bazhang> who was it that said 'this channel is dead'? haha
<roddersg> anyone can recommend a good network monitor for feisty?
<mad_max02> when it says "booting CD"
<gothy> tdawgedogg:  you have named the directories yourself, thus you should be able to find them.
<MuffY> I did that
<mad_max02> so you get into menu with num turned off
<MasterShrek> pushpop, not sure, havent really used alias much, i usually just write shell scripts and put them in /usr/bin
<mad_max02> I had much problems before I figured out this
<pushpop> ok
<danand_> Slaj_R - no. not unless you have specific other requirements. security = user means that any user must have an account on that machine in order to log on to it
<mad_max02> couldnt even load live cd
<MuffY> I did that, and the only thing that happens is that the 30s coundown is gone
<tdawgedogg> ok so im in a diretory in terminal...is there way to list all the subdirectories of the folder im in?
<gothy> yes
<gothy> tdawgedogg: ls
<mad_max02> u dont do it right
<gothy> ejer: <3 for you, it works (my front audio jacks)
<prince_jammys> pushpop: example::  alias haha="ls -l"   then type haha    to undo: unalias haha
<pushpop> thanks
<tdawgedogg> gothy: i type "ls" and it does nothing sorry im a nub
<danand_> pushpop - aliases can be defined in the file .bash_aliases. that will make any aliases you set in that file valid for every session.
<Ajmal> hi any body tell how to install mplayer i am using ubuntu 7.10
<MuffY> mad_max02: I tried pushing before selecting 'boot from CD', tried after selecting that (but before menu appears) and tried it in the menu
<cocox_> hi there im trying to record my voice with the Ubuntu sound recorder utility but nothing is being record.... im using a microphone attached to my headphones, last week i was able to use my microphone without problems with Skype. I know that probably my microphone is on mute or something that i have to change in ALSA, but i dont know exactly what to change. Any clue??
<gothy> tdawgedogg: what do you mean? you typed ls <enter> and nothing happened?
<pushpop> prince_jammys = alias clean "mv * /users/students/mpare047/trash/"
<pushpop> marC>clean
<pushpop> mv: cannot rename trash to /users/students/mpare047/trash/trash: Invalid argument
<pushpop> what am i doing wrong
<patogen> Ajmal: You could use synaptic or just apt-get? I'm pretty sure they exist there.
<tdawgedogg> gothy: correct
<Chousuke> pushpop: nothing
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have a scsi dive in my system[its an old 4.2 gig seagate medalist ST34520W 68 pin] and scsiadd detectes it, it was in the system on bootup, but it doesnt show up as a mount option, how can i fix this[w/o rebooting repeatedly, otherwise i lose access to my sata drive]
<Ajmal> any body tell me how to install mplayer  iam using apt-get install but it says there is no package
<Chousuke> pushpop: that command is doing exactly what it says
<ilPiratone87per> #join #ubuntu-it
<MuffY> mad_max02: the only thing that changes something is the may you describe, just after selecting 'boot from CD', but that only removes the 30s countdown
<ilPiratone87per> #j #ubuntu-it
<pushpop> Chousuke: its trying to rename the folder though no?
<cocox_> Ajmal, use apt-cache search mplayer  ........
<Chousuke> pushpop: but "trash" is in the directory you're cleaning, so it tries to move trash into itself
<gothy> tdawgedogg: then the folder is probably empty. Type "ls -a"
<cocox_> Ajmal, after that check for the right name and write it with install
<tdawgedogg> gothy...i dont think these plug ins are in the packages using download manager.....are are they?
<Chousuke> pushpop: it's harmless, though.
<ilPiratone87per> qual'è il comando per entrare in un'altro canale?
<erUSUL> ilPiratone87per: j #ubuntu-it
<gothy> ilPiratone87per: type /join channelname
<erUSUL> ilPiratone87per: /j #ubuntu-it
<pushpop> Chousuke: but I just want it to move files not directories?
<cocox_> ilPiratone87per, /join
<kostkon> Ajmal, go to "System -> Administration -> Software Sources" and check that you have all the repositories enabled
<Chousuke> pushpop: that'll move *everything*
<ilPiratone87per> j #ubuntu-it
<gothy> ok ok guys i think he knows how now :p
<Chousuke> pushpop: directories are files
<Chousuke> pushpop: if you want to move only non-directory files, you need a more complicated command
<pushpop> Chousuke thanks
<prince_jammys> pushpop: don't know the solution, maybe use find -type d in conjuction with exec
<kostkon> Ajmal, then go to Synaptic, search for "mplayer", find the package and install it
<tdawgedogg> gothy: i closed termianl and tried it again and it worked
<tdawgedogg> thanks
<MuffY> what is the boot command (when booting in text mode), to say the display has to be 1280*1024@60 Hz?
<tdawgedogg> so now all I do is change to those directories and type make then return the make install right
<gothy> tdawgedogg: have you compiled things before?
<MuffY> I tried vga=795 but that didn't work (I suppose that only sets resolution + bit depth and not update frequency)
<tdawgedogg> gothy: like i said im an super noob just moved to linux yesterday
<tdawgedogg> still learning command line
<tdawgedogg> i enjoy copy paste commands though :)
<gothy> tdawgedogg: i know you're eager to get those extra plugins working, but i suggest you learn a thing or 2 first before you get into compiling plugins and installing them... if it goes wrong you're risking breaking gnome and that'll be hard to fix
<danand_> pushpop - set an alias like so - alias clean="cp $* -t /home/user/.trash"
<bazhang> tdawgedogg: back up first ;]
<danand_> pushpop - sorry
<danand_> pushpop - set an alias like so - alias clean="mv $* -t /home/user/.trash"
<musicjock58> how do i access bottom of screen in virtual box for a distro install?
<gothy> ejer: can you get me the link for fixing grub after windows install again?
<prince_jammys> $* ?
<bazhang> gothy !grub
<gothy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gothy> ty
<bazhang> you can message ubotu gothy with /msg ubotu grub
<bluefoxx> anyone know anything bout scsi?
<tdawgedogg> anyone: lets say im in terminal and im in compriz/3d$ how do i get back to just /compriz ?
<gothy> lol ... i forgot :p
<bazhang> hehe
<danand_> prince_jammys - $* - oops. perhaps that should have been $1
<danand_> pushpop - sorry
<danand_> pushpop - set an alias like so - alias clean="mv $1 -t /home/user/.trash"
<hmhmhm> he guys. i have a short question. i change my isp and gonna switch to ubuntu at the same time. that means 7 days no internet.  to pass the time i wanted to work with ubuntu during that time. now my question: am i able to download wine? i want to burn it on cd and install it from cd offline
<prince_jammys> danand_: i see where you're going, pass parameters to clean
<prince_jammys> pushpop: #bash
<danand_> prince_jammys - yes
<Xorothal> tdawgedogg: "cd .."
<Gatetech> i'm having problems install ubuntu 6.06? Any help would work.
<prince_jammys> probably "$@"
<tdawgedogg> xorothal cd then what
<musicjock58> anyone know how to access bottom of screen in virtual box?
<Xorothal> tdawgedogg: literally "cd .."
<danand_> prince_jammys - just tested that last alias / command. it seems to work ok
<Xorothal> tdawgedogg: ".." always refers to the parent diractory
<Sybux> Hi all
<erUSUL> Gatetech: state your problem(s).
<Matic`Makovec> Why does gnuchess want to remove gnome-games? :o
<erUSUL> !doesntwork  | Gatetech
<ubotu> Gatetech: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nonix4> Umm, is there a way to make ubuntu handle OOM more gracefully than freezing at 100% cpu for like several hours?
<bluefoxx> anyone know anything bout scsi?
<RyanPrior> Is there a program that I can use to burn movie files to playable DVDs?
<Sybux> I'm using PostFix with SpamAssassin and I'd like to automaticaly move SPAM mail to a specific folder. Can any1 help me ?
<nonix4> (happens when you like have a half-gigabyte firefox process running and try to create a 10000x10000 picture w/ gimp)
<Xorothal> bluefoxx: what do you want to know
<prince_jammys> danand_: yes $* seems to work even when files contains spaces.  and you execute with "clean *"
<danand_> pushpop, prince_jammys - crap! $* was correct after all!
<prince_jammys> danand_: yeah
<erUSUL> nonix4: maybe tweaking values in /proc/sys/vm/ ??
<Gatetech> i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on my computer. Right now I'm using 5.10
<danand_> prince_jammys - just looked it up in "Linux in a Nutshell. All those $this and $that - i tend to forget what does what :)
<RyanPrior> Gatetech: Why go to 6.06 when 8.10 is coming out soon? =D
<prince_jammys> danand_: $* works as does $@ -- there's a subtle difference, i forget
<TrustNoOne> Anyone have DWA-652 Dlink PCMCIA Card?
<prince_jammys> danand_: go to #bash and type !$@
<Gatetech> i don't think my computer can handle 8.10
<bluefoxx> Xorothal, i have a scsi drive that was in my system on startup, but wont be detected as a mount option, scsiadd detects it, but other than that i dont know how to access it. i can't power down or else i lose my sata drive, the cable for it is buggy and ubuntu will detect it only once out of about 20 bootups
<RyanPrior> Gatetech: memory usage, boot up time, and so on are better for 8.10 than they are for 6.06.
<RyanPrior> Er, 8.04.
<tdawgedogg> Xorothal: and gothy: Thanks for helping a noob out now i get it
<RyanPrior> 8.10 is awhile out.
<Xorothal> bluefoxx: sorry. no idea
<TrustNoOne> if I dual boot my machine, how can i get rid of windows and resize my linux partition to take the whole drive (ive tried but it wont let me resize)
<erUSUL> bluefoxx: change the d**m sata cable ;P
<Xorothal> yeah...
<erUSUL> bluefoxx: can you post your dmesg on pastebin ?
<cliebow> RyanPrior, 7.10
<danand_> prince_jammys - From Linux in a Nutshell - $* = all args on command line. $@ - Same as $* but contents are split into words when the variable is enclosed in double quotes.
<Gatetech> i using a old tecra 8100.
<bluefoxx> Xorothal, i wish to know how to make it a mount option, its an externally connected 4 gig seagate that i know is working, the cables ar connected and i know the scsi id is set to id two on the adaptor, while the host is scsi id 15
<RyanPrior> cliebow: Yeah, that one too, but 8.04 is just around the corner. :-)
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, i am, as soon as my friends dad gives me a new one[im saving for a new burner, old one is broken]
<jason11> "I can't boot into linux and windows because grub is giving me an error. I can't burn a cd either because i'm running a live cd now,and are ttrying to get it to run from a Usb HD
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, dmesg??...
<danand_> jason11 - what is the error you get from grub?
<bluefoxx> wait
<Sybux> I'm using PostFix with SpamAssassin and I'd like to automaticaly move SPAM mail to a specific folder. Can any1 help me ?
<jason11> error 21
<telexicon> I setup and ubuntu server, I installed a new kernel but /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt list any kernels, its not autoadding any of the install kernels or the memtest option
<telexicon> an*
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, how and whats dmesg
<cliebow> RyanPrior, yeah..i have alpha 4 running here
<jason11> danand_ error 21
<ejer> Sybux: check out http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_spamassassin_clamav_procmail
<Gatetech> i can alaways ugrade 6.06. just can't install  6.06
<Sybux> thx ejer
<danand_> jason11 - i think error 21 means that grub can't find the /partition/dir/image that is specified in the grub config file - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<triorieel> how do I run something fromthe applications menu from superuser?
<danand_> jason11 - is this a new install?
<triorieel> or how do I login to the gui with root?
<Jezz> hi
<jason11> danand_ : urm yea I've installed lots of times though in an attemp to tfix it
<ejer> jason11: you need to install grub to the first hard drive on your system, or else set your bios to boot usb drive first - before installing linux
<jason11> ejer : i can't theres no setting for usb in my bios
<ejer> jason11: does the grub screen come up, or is it error 21 only?
<ejer> jason11: that may be a problem if you are trying to boot from usb
<danand_> jason11 - you need to take a close look at that config file - /boot/grub/menu.lst. Do you want to pastebin it?
<jason11> ejer " it says grub 1.5 ... then error 21
<RyanPrior> What program can I can use to burn movie files to playable DVDs?
<linux_trojan> I got a quick question:  can ubuntu work with lilo and KDE desktop?  I dont particularly like grub and gnome
<matt444> help!  i just installed Gutsy from DVD, but when I restart it just went to GRUB, but never advances past that.  I am now in a live cd.  it seems that I have no grub subdirectory of /boot/grub.  How do I create the files that are supposed to go there?
<Sadneophyte> hi general question, what does the group modifier really mean in the posix file system?
<jason11> ejer : how can I get round this then and still have it installed on my external HD or not ?
<ejer> jason11: not all system can boot from all usb devices, and you def have to set in bios what drive to boot from
<dwm_> yes, ubuntu works well with kde
<linux_trojan> lilo too?
<tdawgedogg> Xorothal: if ur stll there it says after compling restart compriz and ccsm....how do I do that....end process in activity monitor or what?
<ejer> figure out if you CAN boot from usb jason11 - what machine is this
<cadefy> is KDE nicer than gnome?
<dwm_> You should also be able to use lilo if you want.  grub is brain dead
<NiSoOo> hey, did anyone managed to use aMsn in hebrew around here?
<RequinB4> Hey all - I need to get google desktop working on my laptop by tonight - any help?
<linux_trojan> yep, I dont like that african drums at start up either
<prince_jammys> cadefy: matter of opinion. i use kde
<ejer> cadefy: is france nicer than germany? ie it is personal choice
<jason11> ejer : USB is not under bios i only have floppy
<rinaldi_> RyanPrior: i am yet to find a good one for gnome, for now im using k3b
<RyanPrior> cadefy: KDE and Gnome are quite different, and those who like one or the other have varied reasons. The best way to find out is to try both!
<Xorothal> tdawgedogg: why are you compiling compiz?
<tdawgedogg> new plugins
<cadefy> ta
<tdawgedogg> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<linux_trojan> I want white man music at start up, like a rif from Bach or Mozart
<danand_> jason11 - Error 21 means "Can not find disk"
<dwm_> I am trying gnome for the first time.  I clicked the "show desktop" icon, now I can find my apps!
<linux_trojan> Mandrake used to play triplets
<jason11> danand_ : I know, I want to know how to get around it
<ejer> linux_trojan: so change them system>prefs>sound, and drums are used by white people too
<linux_trojan> ok I am gonna try and use aptget to get me lilo and kde
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, pasted what the terminal kept, here it is>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56977/
<RequinB4> Help getting google desktop to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_trojan: System...preferences...sound...second tab is sounds...to kill off the drums...
<linux_trojan> system>prefs>sound
<sidewalk> howdy
<sidewalk> what package do i need to install to get the cube working?
<bluefoxx> and for those of your who needed a way to flash your BIOS on a purely linux system[such as mine]>http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dwm_> From gnome add/remove programs you should be able to get kde.  then you will have to log out and restart in kde
<RequinB4> !compiz-fusion | sidewalk
<ubotu> sidewalk: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sidewalk> well
<RequinB4> sidewalk - hmm, not what i wanted.  Go to system - prefs - appearence
<linux_trojan> ok guys thanks for the input, over and out
<hmhmhm> damn
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk: Well...  Read ccsm
<sidewalk> tnx :P
<dundel> hi, how do you install those shortcuts on the bottom of your ubuntu
<kronos> hi
<dundel> what apple also have
<sidewalk> i cant start ccsm (i have installed it)
<bluefoxx> i have used http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html on three computers without failing yet, only thing that did fail was the doller store floppy disk
<sidewalk> i get some python-errors
<RequinB4> sidewalk - on desktop effects or some tab do custom, then system - prefs - advanced desktop effects
<jexmex> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk: system...pref...advanced desktop effects ?
<kronos> So I just pressed the eject button on my cd-rom drive...
<kronos> and ubuntu tells me that I don't have the priviledges to do that.
<sidewalk> i cant start it that way either
<kronos> gawd linux annoys me sometimes
<jexmex> what is the best php editor for linux?
<sidewalk> AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'
<danand_> jason11 - take a look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/08/11/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/ - see if that helps you out
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk: Then it isnt installed correctly or you dont have your video drivers or monitor correctly configured..
<prince_jammys> !editor | jexmex: there is no best
<ubotu> jexmex: there is no best: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ejer> jexmex: i use kate
<sidewalk> oki
<jexmex> also, is there a way to setup a keyboard shortcut to run a application
<jexmex> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<urface> I have a desktop gutsy install, how can i get sshd running?
<ejer> urface: sudo aptitude install ssh
<steevo> #u-classroom
<steevo> join #u-classroom
<jexmex> I kinda like bluefish, but it does not auto indent from what I seen
<cocox_> hi there im trying to record my voice with the Ubuntu sound recorder utility but nothing is being record.... im using a microphone attached to my headphones, last week i was able to use my microphone without problems with Skype. I know that probably my microphone is on mute or something that i have to change in ALSA, but i dont know exactly what to change. Any clue??
<bluefoxx> cocox_, double click the volume icon
<dholbert> urface / ejer: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Jack_Sparrow> jexmex: Yes you can use gconf-editor to setup keyboard shortcuts
<bluefoxx> cocox_, and change settings there
<co0lingFir3> can someone help me install my audio card?
<ejer> dholbert: ssh: This metapackage is a convenient way to install both the OpenSSH client and the OpenSSH server.
<jfrench> Is it a creative card
<cocox_> bluefoxx, which icon? there is no one int the systray
<co0lingFir3> no it's hda-intel
<bthornton> Anyone know how to get NetworkManager to use a statically assigned IP address to connect to a wireless network? This is on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<ErikR> okay.. ubuntu is great
<ErikR> but I found a way in which it sucks
<bluefoxx> cocox_, then open a terminal and type in "alsamixer" or if you want a gui interface type "alsamixergui"
<RequinB4> hey guys - i'm trying to get google desktop to to work - http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<co0lingFir3> how do i set up my hda-intel soundcard?!
<ErikR> i accidentally installed ruby and rails and stuff with apt-get--
<ErikR> now the commands can't be found
<Sadneophyte> general question, what does the group modifier really mean in the file system? like my usb drive is mounted root:myusername what rights are then delegated to me, and what right are kept to root?  myusername is not a group member of root, I don't understand what the 'group' modifier means!
<ss_> Using Kubuntu Gusty, I cannot open rm files with amarok, installed win32codecs but amarok gives error of there is not decoder available and another message tells about loading decoder or library and xine parameters: cook.so etc. .Any ideas to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ejer> what commands ericboehs
<ErikR> i need to restore the links in some /usr directoru or so
<cocox_> bluefoxx, "alsamixergui" doesnt exists
<erUSUL> !intelhda | co0lingFir3
<ubotu> co0lingFir3: please see above
<ejer> what commands ErikR
<cocox_> bluefoxx, which value should i change in alsamixer
<ErikR> ruby for example ejer
<ErikR> i happened to apt-get install ruby instead of ruby1.8
<RequinB4> !sound | co0lingFir3, intel sound can be really easy or really hard to make work
<ubotu> co0lingFir3, intel sound can be really easy or really hard to make work: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ejer> !realplayer | ss_
<ubotu> ss_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluefoxx> cocox_, use arrow keys to nav and search for "mike volume"
<bluefoxx> cocox_, what distro are you on?
<cfedde> How can I teach gnome terminal to display more utf-8 fonts?
<ErikR> so I fiddled around with apt-get remove and install
<cocox_> bluefoxx, gutsy
<erUSUL> ErikR: if you installed ruby you get ruby1.8
<ErikR> and somehow, ruby is not a known command
<ErikR> okay..
<cocox_> bluefoxx, i dont have any mike volume
<ejer> well, did you uninstall it ErikR
<ErikR> I tihnk my problem is that it isn't available in teh shell
<ErikR> yeah I did
<mysterycool> i am installing guild wars and it asks me now to put disc 2 but when i try to remove it it says Cannot Eject Volume: An applicationis preventing 'GW_Factions1'  from being ejected
<ErikR> and reinstalled
<ejer> ErikR: do 'which ruby' in terminal
<danand_> bthornton - left click on the icon in top task bar - choose manual config - then highlight the interface you want to configure. Then click on the properties box and it will bring up a window so you can set static ip. other way it to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dholbert> ejer: ah, cool
<musicjock58> anyone know how to get to the bottom screen in virtual box?
<musicjock58> its cut off
<bluefoxx> cocox_, type in alsamixer and hit the "tab" key twice, it should list all programs available with the commands "alsamixer" in theyr name, also you can use tab to complete a command line name
<ErikR> it doesn't return anything ejer
<erUSUL> ErikR: sudo apt-get install ruby && ruby -e 'print "Hello world!" '
<ejer> ErikR: do 'sudo aptitude install ruby'
<mysterycool> i am installing guild wars and it asks me now to put disc 2 but when i try to remove it it says Cannot Eject Volume: An applicationis preventing 'GW_Factions1'  from being ejected
<danand_> musicjock58 - does full screen mode not help?
<co0lingFir3> RequinB4: my soundcard is not recognized so i cannot double click on vol ctrl
<musicjock58> no
<ejer> musicjock58: change screen rez of guest?
<cocox_> bluefoxx, just this 2 alsactl    alsamixer
<mysterycool> i am installing guild wars and it asks me now to put disc 2 but when i try to remove it it says Cannot Eject Volume: An applicationis preventing 'GW_Factions1'  from being ejected
<musicjock58> bottom of screen is still cut off.
<ErikR> I just did sudo apt-get install ruby1.9
<ErikR> *1.8
<ErikR> and it claims it is already the latest version
<danand_> musicjock58 - i had this problem the other day - wonder if its a bug?
<ErikR> still no command
<musicjock58> adjusting resolution doesnt help either. its like i need some way of toggling upper and lower screen
<rinaldi_> mysterycool: which guild wars is this?
<bluefoxx> cocox_, hmm.....i dont know why you wouldnt have alsamixergui installed, its been wiht all my installations so far...try "alsa" then hit tab twice
<RequinB4> ok, different tactic - help with wget? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56979/
<NativeAngels> hello i have phpmyadmin installed on my linux box but cant access it from my browser
<rinaldi_> you mean in wine?
<NativeAngels> how can i test if its workin
<mysterycool> rinaldi_: it's gw factions and it is in wine
<dunia> good morning ebribadih
<ErikR> uhh...
<cocox_> bluefoxx, i just have installed alsamixergui, now?
<ejer> RequinB4: that is a gpg key problem, not wget
<musicjock58> im trying to try out xubuntu in virtual box and i cant see the lower screen
<ErikR> I removed ruby1.8
<ejer> musicjock58: what does 'lower screen' mean?
<ErikR> and did sudo apt-get install ruby
<ErikR> and it asks for my install CD..
<ErikR> what's up with that?
<jexmex> I love linux, I have parallels running, so I can run winblows programs I need, without ever having to leave linux
<jexmex> this rocks
<ejer> ErikR: system>admin>software sources, untick cdrom, hit close
<jexmex> now I just need to figure a couple of other things out, and I am all good
<bluefoxx> cocox_, open it up, play around with and you chould figure it out[thats how i learned most things i know in linux, also the man pages help{man <command>]
<musicjock58> the virtual box window hides the lower gui part
<rinaldi_> mysterycool: did you check the wine appdb? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194 scroll down for tutorial. apparently it also applies to factions...
<RequinB4> help with wget? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56979/
<musicjock58> its like i should be able to toggle upper and lower . but i cant
<ejer> musicjock58: vbox window covers your lower taskbar you mean?
<musicjock58> yes
<ErikR> good idea ejer..
<ejer> RequinB4: as i said, that is not a wget error
<ErikR> now it says it can't get exclusive lock
<musicjock58> i cant even install. cant see the "accept" prompts
<mysterycool> rinaldi_:i checked it
<RequinB4> ejer - oh, sorry was afk for a second.  What can i do?
<ErikR> when closing the sources dialog
<ejer> RequinB4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27244 may do it
<musicjock58> same thing for g o/s in vbox
<jarrettgreen> Is there anyone who's willing to help a newb with a couple of proftd questions?
<ejer> ErikR: close any other package manager
<ErikR> yeah.. sorry..
<musicjock58> bottom cut off
<TrustNoOne> if I dual boot my machine, how can i get rid of windows and resize my linux partition to take the whole drive (ive tried but it wont let me resize)
<RequinB4> ejer- thanks
<ErikR> I didn't realize the shell was waiting for enter.. :)
<ejer> musicjock58: hold alt while clicking and holding anywhere on the top window, you can move the windows this way
<musicjock58> great. thanks so much .....trying it now
<jarrettgreen> I've successully logged in to the system via ftp, with my linux admin username and pw.
<musicjock58> hold on
<jarrettgreen> I don't know if this is the best way to do it
<sidewalk> how do i configure the number of desktops i want?
<sidewalk> running gnome
<ErikR> wow.. now I could build the mongrel gem
<erUSUL> RequinB4: sudo wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -   note the *sudo*
<ejer> sidewalk: right-click the virtual desktop applet > preferences
<sidewalk> ejer: that does't work
<sidewalk> ejer: the settings arent changed
<jarrettgreen> anyone? proftpd
<ErikR> thanks ejer and other
<ErikR> s
<ejer> sidewalk: hmm works here
<sidewalk> ejer: well, not here
<bluefoxx> so, anyone able to help me to mount my scsi drive?or at least format it...heres dmseg output >http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56977/
<sidewalk> ejer: thanks anyway :D
<sidewalk> anyone else?
<riotkittie> sidewalk: are you using 7.10?
<mysterycool> how can i check what application keeps the cdrom busy?
<jarrettgreen> is there a channel for beginner ubuntu folks?
<sidewalk> neverind i solved it
<brobostigon> bluefoxx: to format drives use gparted, try that.
<sidewalk> thanks riotkittie :D
<erUSUL> mysterycool: sudo lsof /dev/cdrom
<RequinB4> erUSUL - no errors with that comand, thanks
<erUSUL> RequinB4: no problem
<cadefy> command*
<ejer> bluefoxx: looks scary
<RequinB4> erUSUL - for my learning, what was the difference
<mysterycool> erUSUL: it printed out some stuff :S
<jexmex> does anybody know anything about desktop virtulazation
<jexmex> it have a problem getting my wireless card to work in there
<jexmex> TrustNoOne, you could just reinstall ubuntu fresh, or look up drive partitioners
<Huffalump> Searching for a USB drive I plugged in.  Where would I go?  /dev/what?
<TrustNoOne> jexmex, there is no way im reinstalling ubuntu :p
<jfrench> media
<cadefy> install vista then
<TrustNoOne> jexmex, i have hirens boot CD and it has several partitioners on it, but it doesnt want to resize the linux partition
<prince_jammys> RequinB4: once you pipe the output, sudo is forgotten
<cadefy> everything would work then
<mysterycool> how can i cill the task that is keeping the cdrom busy?
<danand_> musicjock58 - in virtualbox try Machine -> Adjust screen size (or Host+A) - see if that sorts out your problem
<brobostigon> Huffalump: dmesg, lsusb, and df -h, shoukld tell you
<jarrettgreen> Does anyone here use webmin?
<ejer> bluefoxx: not a resolution, bt more explication maybe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KCQ
<Huffalump> thank you brobostigon
<ejer> jarrettgreen: i have
<RequinB4> prince_jammys: ah.  someone should probably tell google that
<jarrettgreen> I can't seem to figure out where under the ProFTPD Server tab to create new ftp users
<neverblue> mysterycool, ps -A will give you all the running processes, then use kill -9 <process id> or killall -9 <process name>
<bluefoxx> brobostigon, i know about gparted, but gparted wont detect it
<brobostigon> ok
<erUSUL> bluefoxx: o.O and sda and sdb are your sata devices? optical drive and disk??
<jarrettgreen> logging in via ftp wth my admin username and pw takes me to my home folder I think
<bluefoxx> ejer, ok, will look at that
<prince_jammys> RequinB4: :)
<jarrettgreen> and I want to be in /var/www/ I think
<ejer> jarrettgreen: ftp users are usually normal users...
<neverblue> jarrettgreen, you create new users on your system, then add them to you 'proftpd' group (note, may not be called proftpd group)
<jarrettgreen> oh
<ejer> jarrettgreen: can you not use sftp ? it is built in, and more secure
<jarrettgreen> how do I change what directory my login points to?
<ejer> jarrettgreen: that would be in proftpd
<jarrettgreen> what's that called?
<Grezer> how do you check to see if phpMyAdmin is installed ??
<jojo___> Grezer: apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
<erUSUL> Grezer: apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
 * erUSUL aka slowfingers
<jojo___> 8)
<mysterycool> neverblue: cant find the process of the cd:S
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, sda is my sata, which will only detected every 20 bootups, and sdb was usually the scsi drive, i only have one sata drive right now[else i would use raid], hda and hdb are my IDE drives, hdd/c should be my [crappy] cd drive
<erUSUL> jarrettgreen: your home directory?
<luislo> Hi all. I apologize for the many times some of you have heard my problem. The thing is, I was a happy suse user until it unfortunately occurred to me to upgrade my BIOS. After that, my music (sound card hda) sounded like "scratched cds" and my wireless card is detected but it doesn't recognize my wireless network. This coincided with a suse update, so some of you suggested me to make a clean install. I have made 3 clean installs
<luislo> (in this last one the system recognized two wireless cards, but I only have one) and I've also tried three other distros. All of them had the aforementioned problem (the installation process was even hung in ubuntu). The thing is, after every clean installed I've made in the past, suse was perfect. So the only thing that have changed is the BIOS... and I don't think the issue is a defective harware because everything still works
<luislo> perfect in windows... so I don't know what to do guys. Please I'd really appreciate any help. Now I want to install ubuntu, but the installlation cd (7.04) doesn't seem to work and the media check says it is just fine. Just right after getting to the desktop, I can't pass an orange-pink screen... it just stays in there... and I can't move the cursor, but in a totally orange pink screen....
<neverblue> mysterycool, then try umount /mnt/cdrom (use tab to complete this)
<jarrettgreen> erUSUL
<danand_> Grezer - dpkg -l | grep package_name. if you get any output from that command the package is probably installed
<jarrettgreen> I want to stick files on my apache server
<neverblue> luislo, thats not very kind of you :)
<Grezer> apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
<jarrettgreen> in the public html defautl folder
<jarrettgreen> but ftping in goes to my user personal home folder
<erUSUL> luislo: you'll be better posting that on forums....
<mysterycool> neverblue: umount /mnt/cdrom is not working
<Grezer> guys thanks, now if it says installed: (none) does that mean its not installed ??
<neverblue> mysterycool, sudo umount
<brobostigon> mysterycool: try sudo umount
<LjL> Grezer: correct
<erUSUL> Grezer: it means it is not installed
<Grezer> ok
<Grezer> thanks
<Grezer> ok now the job is to get it installed :)
<bluefoxx> ejer, looks scary? for anyone un-interested in learning about something, anything is scary. for me, complicated looking output from commands is interesting[i like to learn]
<Grezer> thanks
<luislo> neverblue? I didn't realize it was too long... sorry, but could u please respond if u have any idea? same erUSUL
<mysterycool> neverblue & brobostigon: mystery@mystery-desktop:~$ sudo umount
<mysterycool> Usage: umount [-hV]
<mysterycool>        umount -a [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] [-t vfstypes] [-O opts]
<mysterycool>        umount [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] special | node...
<LjL> !paste | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ejer> bluefoxx: to me, either the disk is dying or it needs a low level format
<jexmex> i am having a hell of a time getting apache to work
<mysterycool> LjL: three lines are long? -_-
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: you didnt specify what to umount
<neverblue> mysterycool, sorry, not spoon feeding anymore, my apologies
<danand_> Grezer - in the output of dpkg -l | grep package, if there is an "ii" at the baginning of the output the package is installed
<LjL> mysterycool: they were four, and yes
<jexmex> it says its running, but if I goto my localhost it does not show anything
<jexmex> I also tried setting up a virtual host to have the files in my home dir
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: well how i umount the cd? :S
<jexmex> under /www
<danbhfive> !sudo > mysterycool
<luislo> erUSUL: what's the forum?
<bluefoxx> ejer, so how do i do a low level format, if it wont even show in /dev/sd*
<erUSUL> bluefoxx: you seem to have multiple problems on the sata disks are you sure everything can be tracked down to crappy cabling??
<ejer> luislo: this has happened to me, turns out the BIOS update updated firmware on my wifi card as well, making it no longer work with current drivers... I had to downgrade the firmware manually.. not much help, but you are not alone in seeing this.
<erUSUL> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<brobostigon> mysterycool: sudo umount /dev/h**
<bluefoxx> ejer, and if it was dying, wouldnt the smart notice it?
<mysterycool> brobstigon: umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<mysterycool> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<mysterycool> umount: /dev/hpet: not mounted
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: get out of the dir
<brobostigon> mysterycool: thats means something is still using it
<luislo> ejer: so there's a precedent... this is actually of great help... may i know which computer?
<danand_> mysterycool - try the eject command - eject /dev/cdrom
<ejer> bluefoxx: what is this device?
<mysterycool> brobstigon: i know that something is using it and i wanna cancel it and it wont allow me! :S
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i change the colour that the background changes to once i've put in my username to login but before my desktop wallpaper loads?
<jarrettgreen> erUSUL - so how can I change my ftp login directory?
<ejer> luislo: that was a toshiba satellite laptop
<luislo> ejer: same here!
<jarrettgreen> is it something I can do in webmin?
<ejer> luislo: :(
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: type::: pwd
<luislo> ejer: which model? :(
<mysterycool> brobostigon: i know that something is using it and i wanna cancel it and it wont allow me! :S
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, it may be the onboard sata controller as a crappy sound card prevented my system from booting up for a while, as i removed hardware one piece at a  time, while the card was in my system the satawouldnt work at all
<jexmex> oh, I am having another problem, instead of showing a splash image or something, when I boot up ubuntu it sits on a blank screen for awhile then goes to login page
<danand_> mysterycool - try the eject command - eject /dev/cdrom
<jexmex> anybody know why that might be? its been like that since fresh install
<ejer> jarrettgreen: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_DefaultRoot.html
<mysterycool> denand_: i did try it and it says it's busy. how i cancel the task that kepps it busy? :S ive tried ps -A but i cant find the task which keeps it busy :S
<jarrettgreen> thanks ejer
<ejer> luislo: P30-R1
<luislo> hey ejer: not that I'm pushing you to help me, please don't misunderstand me, I'm just trying to get more complete info... you said u just downgraded the firm manually?
<chartoin> can someone please help me install the proper driver for my grapphics card?
<omazone> Can anybody please tell me how to extend the space of my home directory?
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i change the colour that the background changes to once i've logged in but before my desktop wallpaper loads?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: paste here the output of  the command "pwd"
<jarrettgreen> what does chroot do?
<luislo> ejer: and u didn't downgrade the kernel?
<mysterycool> mystery@mystery-desktop:~$ pwd
<mysterycool> /home/mystery
<ejer> luislo: i don't even remember how I did it... it is not a kernel problem
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: ok just checking
<luislo> ejer: no no, i'm not asking how, i guess i'
<luislo> ejer: no no, i'm not asking how, i guess i'm asking if u did downgraded the firmware? and also the bios?
<chartoin> can someone please help a newbie
<ejer> luislo: i think I went into windows, uninstalled the updated driver pack, reinstalled from original cd
<chartoin> proper driver for my gfx card
<bluefoxx> ejer, the scsi drive? its a seagate medalist st34520w 68 pin scsi interface drive, attatched to a 199* pci host adaptor, all salvaged from a school classroom server style computer[it had a pair of 6 gig IDE drives, a p3 and a tape backup drive on it too!all mine now]
<omazone> Can anybody please tell me how to extend the space of my home directory?
<luislo> ejer: so if I actually made a complete clean install (both windows and linux partitions... that might work?)
<xbeanx> join #bash
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i change the colour that the background changes to once i've logged in but before my desktop wallpaper loads?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: close all nautilus
<xbeanx> oops
<lordleemo> cheesypieces: gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default  scroll down find BACKCOLOR="#dab082 and change it for black use #000000
<ejer> bluefoxx: lots of places errors could come from.. it would be nice if you could get rid of adapter
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: how? i am just a newbie S:
<mysterycool> * :s
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: do you have nautilus listing the contents of the cdrom?
<L3ttuc3> i've got kde installed from kubuntu-desktop, however, having both that and gnome are giving me some headaches: each time i eject a cd/dvd from my drive, i get an error message from kio_media_mounthelped telling me: unmounting failed due to following error: device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by hal. presumably that is because it is already being handled by gnome-mount... how do i prevent conflicts between the two short
<L3ttuc3>  of unistalling? and how do i preserver functionality in kde?
<ejer> luislo: ... not necessarily, I think you need to reinstall the driver in windows for the wifi for instance... this is how I think I did it
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: do you have a window open with the file browser showing the contents of the cdrom?
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: yes and i closed them all and then tries again and still didnt work
<chartoin> can someone atleast redirect me to somewhere I can get the info?
<ejer> sorry i am so vague luislo... long time ago
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: same error?
<ejer> !binarydriver | chartoin
<ubotu> chartoin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omazone> Can anybody please tell me how to extend the space of my home directory?
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: i tried that long before and it gave the same error :s
<kerplunk189> hello..
<luislo> ejer: I't ok ejer, just need some info, whichever believe me u've been very helpful. Sorry to bother you with one more thing, but... doesn't that mean that, although unnecessary, if I reset to the factory settings then I'm back to the original drivers?
<bluefoxx> ejer, whycome? is the only one i have, and if i could purchase one online i would but i have no $$ to spare and no monies[sides im pretty sure the adaptor works fine, its been in an anti-static bag during transport and i installed it correctly...and my system refuses to boot if any cards have a problem of any sort:\ good at times...]
<brobostigon> omazone: if its on a seperate partition, use gparted to make space and then extend the partition /home is on
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: do you have more than one terminal open?
<cheesypieces> lordleemo: i've done that but it says i don't have permissions to save it...
<ejer> bluefoxx: just so many things to test, is it hardware or software? you need to isolate variables a bit
<danand_> jexmex - this problem may be caused by the kernel not having frame buffer support at boot time. Check you have the lines vesafb and fbcon in your /etc/initramfs/modules file. Also check you have the line "blacklist vesafb" commented out in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer. After that you need to update your initramfs with the command sudo update-initramfs -u. No guarentees though && certainly no warranties with this advice :)
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: basically, if you have any terminal or file browser working in the cdrom directory, it will be "busy"
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: i have the konsole opened with 2 sessions
<bluefoxx> ejer, is which the hardware or software
<lordleemo> cheesypieces: sudo
<tim__> im using bitchx right now as my irc client. in some rooms (specifically thundercity.net #exp-trivia), instead of spaces, i get strange characters (represented by the terminal's unknown character) when there should be spaces in the questions. However, normal user chat works fine. I'm thinking that because these question prompts are read from a text file, there might be a different character encoding. how can get gnome terminal to understand t
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: and the "pwd" of the other session?
<kerplunk189> can anybody help? why do i frequently got file system error at startup?
<ejer> the problem bluefoxx :)
<jexmex> thanks danand_
<kerplunk189> can anybody help? why do i frequently got file system error at startup?
<chartoin> there is also another problem
<chartoin> http://pastebin.ca/914237
<chartoin> check this out please
<mysterycool> peince_jammys: session one is /media/cdrom while the second's one is /home.mystery
<Grezer> ok now I downloaded phpmyadmin and its a .pkg how do you unpack and load this puppy ??
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: bingo
<mysterycool> ?
<danand_> jexmex - np - just hope that works :)
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: that's it
<mysterycool> lol really?
<mysterycool> so i end the session?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: close the session with /media/cdrom or type "cd" in that session
<bluefoxx> ejer, i think its the drive...if only i had a second adaptor i would plug it into my testing rig[asus p2b-f with a slocket one 1000mhz celeron, and 384 ram XD] or my grandfathers computer and test it from the adaptor bios
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: you can't be working in the directory that you want to unmount
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: omg thanks its working!
<cheesypieces> lordleemo: that worked, thank you!
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: :_
<ejer> bluefoxx: the drive is corrupt somehow, but you should be able to format still... googling gave a bunch of answers, none easy
<kerplunk189> can anybody help? why do i frequently got file system error at startup?
<lordleemo> cheesypieces: you are welcome
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: :)
<Shinjin> Can someone give me a guide to using two hard drives? I can't find anything.
<ejer> kerplunk189: what error, paste it for us
<luislo> It's ok ejer, just need some info, whichever believe me u've been very helpful. Sorry to bother you with one more thing, but... doesn't that mean that, although unnecessary, if I reset to the factory settings then I'm back to the original drivers?
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: aaaaah perfect! :@ there is no .exe in the cd 2 :@
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: oh lol no prob its working :p
<ejer> no luislo... not necessarily, no way to say for sure.. but if your hardware uses modifiable firmware this can survive a restore
<Grezer> crap never mind
<bluefoxx> ejer, link some?im willing to expirement...maybe a virtual machine?i have one...if there was a way i could use virtual box to emulate a bootup and access the cards bios...
<Grezer> I downloaded the wrong thing
<Grezer> man I hate it when I do that
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: yeah i didn't dawn on me until later that you could have more than one session going
<chartoin> according to the guide, i am suppose to install restricted manager but I can't
<chartoin> It says that it couldn't find it
<Shinjin> Can anyone help with a second hard drive?
<mysterycool> lol k :p
<kerplunk189> i dun know how to copy at startup...
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: reaaaaally thanks! :D
<luislo> ejer: so I should go to windows and there uninstall the problematic drivers, and then reinstall those from my cd?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: your problem was your "pwd" (present working directory)
<ejer> bluefoxx: http://www.google.ca/search?q=Medium+format+corrupted
<musicjock58> pressing alt did not help in seeing lower task bar screen in vbox
<chazco> Hi... anyone know if its possible to make the msttcorefonts available to OpenOffice, but not to other apps? Trying to get some sort of acceptable editing system. Textmaker is good, but the MS fonts ruin it...
<ejer> luislo: it is worth a shot
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: lol k anw really thanks a loooot :D
<mysterycool> :)
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: np
<luislo> ejer... yeah i agree, ok thnx very much...
<mysterycool> :D
<chartoin> ubotu?
<musicjock58> cannot see lower screen in vbox
<jpatrick> !bot > chartoin
<Link> i just downloaded REAL vncviewer for linux, but i can't remember the command in the terminal to start it
<phantomcircuit> im compiling something how do i include a library
<Link> can someone tell me please :)
<Grezer> is there anything I need to know when I install phpMyAdmin for the first time, I have just loaded ISPConfig and if I remember right, it only uses apach 1.3 or something.
<Scunizi> anyone know of a good channel to pose an algebraic problem for a possible solution?
<bluefoxx> ejer, my output from scsiadd>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56982/
<amenado> phantomcircuit-> which language?
<phantomcircuit> c++ using g++
<Shinjin> I need help with a second hard drive. I have it formatted to ext3 but I don't know how to mount it.
<Grezer> Im getting a Configuring phpmyadmin box and its asking some questions I dont know
<optimus_> Scunizi, post it
<amenado> phantomcircuit-> the -I  and -L options
<samuel16> I have some problems with my opengl applications
<chartoin> I need some help installing the ati drivers
<ejer> !mount  | Shinjin
<ubotu> Shinjin: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<chartoin> i was following the guide that you sent me
<Link> i just downloaded REAL vncviewer for linux, but i can't remember the command in the terminal to start it, can someone tell me the command please :)
<chartoin> but one of the packages couldn't be installed
<danand_> musicjock58 - click on MAchine -> adjust window size
<Creationist> How would I go about removing Ubuntu from a laptop and reverting back to Windows (it was a dual-boot configuration)?
<Scunizi> optimus_, Thanks.. [ a-(a*.06)=341,991.44 ] trying to find the answer for a
<ejer> Link: there is vncviewers available in add/remove... advisable to use these
<optimus_> are you kidding me?
<bluefoxx> ejer, are there any other scsi/disk utils i can use??...
<Link> it's not compatible with the vncserver from my other windows pc
<Shinjin> I just got this big long message.
<Scunizi> optimus_, not just the answer but how you acheived it? .. It's a financial formula
<optimus_> a-(a*.06) = 0.94*a = 341,.... so a = 341,... / 0.94
<ejer> Link: what server? they are usually interoperable
<Creationist> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> Shinjin, using the mount command, then to add it permanently, you will put an entry into /etc/fstab
<Scunizi> optimus_, thanks.. it's been years/decades since I've had to do anything like that.
<optimus_> Scunizi, how should I know how you achieved a formula? not knowing what is what leave alone some context
<Link> i get this error "main:        No matching security types"
<dave_> creationist, just use your windows disk to boot with and let it take over your computer again.
<Grezer> I trying to install phpMyAdmin and I just installed in now its asking this question " web server to reconfigure automatically " and then has apache2 apache apache-ssl apachee-perl, If I want it to work with ISPConfig what boxes do I mark ??
<ejer> !fixmbr | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scunizi> optimus_, the formula in words is.. [ offer price - (offer price * downpmt %) = loan amount
<Creationist> dave_: I'd have to reinstall WIndows then... I don't want to do that.  Just use Gparted to delete the linux partitions and add them to Windows again.
<ejer> hmm problem is Creationist this is a windows question really
<Shinjin> How do I find out what the name of my hard drive is so I can mount it?
<kerplunk189> when startup, it show like d 'command prompt' stuff.. and the system detect an error.. 'file system error'... and it fix it automaticly i guess.. but after some reboot, it detect d same error again..
<Creationist> ejer: Don't get me wrong, I'm sticking with Linux.... but it isn't right for my neighbor's laptop :)
<dave_> creationist, you just described to me the solution to your problem, assuming windows is the first aprtition that should be hard
<optimus_> scunizi, which is quiet obvious isn't it? The amount you want to loan is the total cost minus the advance
<Creationist> dave_ That gets rid of Ubuntu, but what about the boot manager?
<dave_> that shouldnt* be hard
<optimus_> the advance being 6 percent of the total cost
<ejer> Creationist: boot into livecd remove partition then add in windows as long as it is not first partition, then boot windows install cd and run fixmbr
<wes> ok i need some help here on installing ubuntu
<dave_> you would have to have windows fix the mbr and reinstall its nt bootloader
<kerplunk189> when startup, it show like d 'command prompt' stuff.. and the system detect an error.. 'file system error'... and it fix it automaticly i guess.. but after some reboot, it detect d same error again..
<optimus_> which is kindof a retarded way to write 0.94 * a = ....
<ejer> Creationist: another nicer way is to set grub to boot windows by default, but leave ubuntu as an option for when he gets sick of windows again
<Scunizi> optimus_, yes  the issue is I can figure loan amount with PV function in spreadsheet and I have a known interest rate value and needed to reverse calculate for an offer price on a home. Say the downpmt was 3%, 3% of the loan_amt is not the same as 3% of offer price.
<ejer> easiest way too
<ejer> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dave_> ejer has a good point
<wes> HELP!
<Creationist> ejer: I may actually just do that. :)  He gave me his laptop to rid it of a ton of spyware and porn popups and such.
<Creationist> ejer: How would I go about making that change?
<wes> can somone pm me or query or what ever i need help!
<dave_> wes, shoot
<Creationist> ejer: ALthough, the main reason I'm not wanting to leave linux on there is because the wireless just will NOT work.
<ejer> Creationist: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst, change Default to # of windows stanza below in config file
<chartoin> ejer, fglrxinfo gives an error
<wes> ok dave
<optimus_> but then you are missing the frequency
<wes> thanks
<wes> well
<wes> i have windows vista
<dave_> oh god.
<kerplunk189> ejer: ??
 * dave_ stabs his eyes out
<wes> and i want to install ubuntu on this pc but i want to also keep vista
<jagggy> omg you got vista? thats leet
<Creationist> I'm pretty sure even Bill Gates still uses XP.
<jagggy> xd
<kerplunk189> lol
<ejer> whats up kerplunk189
<wes> can anybody help me
<chartoin> please help
<chartoin> help me
<wes> hey vistas not bad i kinda like it
<ejer> !dualboot | Wes
<ubotu> Wes: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<chartoin> I am special
<kerplunk189> about my problem ejer..
<cycom> wes: is vista already installed?
<chartoin> I have to get compiz working today
<kerplunk189> can u figure it out?
<ejer> kerplunk189: did you paste your error as I asked
<dave_> wes my first install of ubuntu i let the installer do its magic and it kept vista its secret recovery drive and sonys mystery partition in tact.
<Scunizi> optimus_, shouldn't need it.. I appriciate the help and would like to discuss more. wanna go off-topic or PM?
<cycom> wes: also, is there free space on the hard drive?
<jarrettgreen> erUSUL - I figured out how to change the default root directory
<Blistok> how do I install grub on an external hard drive? I tried grub-install /dev/sdg, but it gives me the error rm: cannot remove `/boot/grub/stage1': Permission denied
<optimus_> Scunizi, I don't really have time
<ejer> Blistok: add sudo first
<kerplunk189> how paste it, when i can't copy it?? :ejer
<sofiankrt> hi! I'm a student studying MS Access at school right now. And since I've switched to Linux, I need some kind of program to practice all the SQL queries. Which one would you recommend? It doesn't have to be to advanced. OOo is too poor, even for me
<kerplunk189> when startup, it show like d 'command prompt' stuff.. and the system detect an error.. 'file system error'... and it fix it automaticly i guess.. but after some reboot, it detect d same error again..
<Blistok> ejer: is that going to damage the grub installation on my current drive? the /boot/grub/stage1 looks like a file on my local filesystem, no?
<PhilcoBill> Wow, this room sure has a lot of nicks
<Dex-Freudii> my dvd works pretty bad on ubuntu 7.10. it plays a while then freezes (it keeps reading something from the DVD unit), and after one minute it continues playing. what can be done?
<ejer> Blistok: not if you install it to right disk
<bluefoxx> !ot | PhilcoBill
<Blistok> ejer: ok, thanks
<ubotu> PhilcoBill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kerplunk189> when startup, it show like d 'command prompt' stuff.. and the system detect an error.. 'file system error'... and it fix it automaticly i guess.. but after some reboot, it detect d same error again..
<PhilcoBill> I am trying to do a couple of things
<ejer> !repeat | kerplunk189
<ubotu> kerplunk189: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<acee1234> anyone know why i can view animated gif on line? they are speckled still shots when viewed
<acee1234> cant
<fus10nx> Hey all
<fus10nx> My company is doing some really inovative stuff with Linux and specifcally Ubuntu
<fus10nx> check it out - and Digg it if you like the idea
<fus10nx> http://digg.com/design/WindowGain_An_innovative_new_advertising_technology
<jarrettgreen> erUSUL, but I still see .bsh_history .bash_logout ,etc.
<Cryptk> does anyone have some ideas where I should start looking for problems getting the live CD to boot?  no video shows after the initial menu
<PhilcoBill> I want to remotely log on to the box on which I have ubuntu installed.  There will be no monitor and I would like to be able to "see" the log on window from another machine.  I am using a remote desktop.
<PhilcoBill> Any ideas?
<acee1234> is anyone able to view animated gif files?
<fus10nx> yes
<ejer> fus10nx: no mention of ubuntu there
<ejer> acee1234: give me an example
<acee1234> umm sec
<bicz> acee1234: try with u'r browser
<fus10nx> ejer: on our website there is
<ejer> !ssh | PhilcoBill
<ubotu> PhilcoBill: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fus10nx> ejer: well, Linux it says
<fus10nx> ejer: under the technology section
<NeuHier> i want to use streamtuner but i always get this error message : error creating child process what should i do ?
<PhilcoBill> are you saying that vnc doesn't work?
<acee1234> bicz:  doesnt work
<acee1234> bicz:  on konqueror or firefox
<NeuHier> i want to use streamtuner but i always get this error message : error creating child process what should i do ?
<Blistok> ok, I'm an idiot. I did grub-install to the external USB drive, took the drive out and installed it in another computer and it gives the error "GRUB Hard Disk Error"   ... any idea what I did wrong?
<neverblue> PhilcoBill, ok, if your using remote desktop, then enter the IP of the system, and connect
<NeuHier> i want to use streamtuner but i always get this error message : error creating child process what should i do ?
<acee1234> ejer: ok here is an example http://i31www.ira.uka.de/animationen/gif/stoesser_muehle.gif all i see is an extremely pixilated image
<danand_> Blistok - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/08/11/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/ may help you.
<ejer> i am surprised how many people try to install to external usb drives
<PhilcoBill> neverblue that works, but only after I have log on locally to my ubuntu box
<Slart> acee1234: works here in firefox on 64bit ubuntu
<Blistok> denand_: thank you, I'll take a look now
<ejer> acee1234: me too, that is the image
<PhilcoBill> I want to see the box before I log on
<neverblue> PhilcoBill, your not being very clear, do you mind explaining yourself? in one line only please
<edju> 7.10 repositories carry alsa 1.0.14.  How can I get alsa 1.0.16?
<Slart> acee1234: well.. it's a black and white wind mill.. but it's moving... kind of dithered
<jexmex> ok, I have another problem
<jexmex> it seems that my wireless connection keeps stalling for some reason
<dgjones> :)
<PhilcoBill> neverblue, okay. I have a box with ubuntu and want be able to log on to it remotely after I restart it.  vnc works fine, but only after I log on to the ubunto box locally
<ejer> acee1234: for instance, this should be reasonably clear http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/emails01.gif
<danand_> jexmex - have you got your boot splash / boot up screen working?
<Slart> PhilcoBill: are you starting the vnc server at boot time? or in the login script?.. the later would explain your problem
<NeuHier> i want to use streamtuner but i always get this error message : error creating child process what should i do ?
<neverblue> PhilcoBill, ok, what is your question/scenario ?
<Dex-Freudii> my dvd works pretty bad on ubuntu 7.10. it plays a while then freezes (it keeps reading something from the DVD unit), and after one minute it continues playing. what can be done?
<ejer> PhilcoBill: i sent you the link to ssh, that is what you want
<acee1234> ejer: great example for me its an unrecognizable blob of dots that are not moving
<Blistok> denand_: ok, that's pretty much what I did. I'm trying to make a bootable linux harddrive for a laptop without a cd-rom. So I copied the files and did a grub-install on it, but the laptop won't boot with the drive I created
<PhilcoBill> sladen, I am not sure actually
<PhilcoBill> ejer, I will check it out.
<patogen> Life is complex, it has both real and imaginary parts.
<Grezer> anyone know that port 44482 is used for ??
<ejer> acee1234: interesting... can you screenshot it
<jexmex> danand_, I have not checked that yet
 * Slart has to find this sladen guy one day... perhaps ask him nicely to change nick =)
<danand_> ejer - PhilcoBill wants to view his desktop remotely i think
<danand_> jexmex - ok
<jexmex> I did a change to the splash resolution, and updated the splash, after I reboot I will see if that worked
<acee1234> ejer: sure
<ejer> danand_: yup, but he needs to be able to go in and either start vncserver or x11vnc
<Grezer> another question for you all, what port does phpMyadmin use ??
<ejer> Grezer: 80, normal web port, but it goes in /phpmyadmin
<danand_> ejer - ahh ok. i see where your coming from. thought you might have meant ssh -X
<PhilcoBill> right now I have realvnc running on my laptop while viewing the ubuntu deskstop
<Dex-Freudii> join #medibuntu
<PhilcoBill> ejer, I am not sure when the vnc server starts
<ejer> PhilcoBill: to make this work, you ssh to remote box, you run vncserver, then you connect to vnc from other box
<danand_> ejer - wonder  if startx would work under ssh -X ??
<ejer> PhilcoBill: vncserver does not run as a service unless you set it up manually
<jexmex> ok, what about a ssh client
<jon_high9000> jon_high9000 Jupiter512
<DrX> i come seeking sage advice... I updated Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.latest using the built-in update facility on a 2-drive dual boot system (Linux & Windows) and now Linux no longer boots.  what would be the safest and easiest way to recover given that I now have the Ubuntu 7.x CD without harming the still working Windows installation?
<jexmex> what is the best to use?
<ejer> danand_: no, since you have an x session running, but gnome-session can work
<PhilcoBill> ejer I am confused then
<Grezer> how do you turn off a port ?? I have no idea what port 44482
<bluefoxx> DrX, super grub boot floppy
<PhilcoBill> I did not start the vnc server for my session now
<ejer> jexmex: ssh is the client
<acee1234> ejer: printscreen  button doesnt work
<Creationist> If I know the name of a wireless network, how do I make Ubuntu connect to it?
<DrX> bluefoxx:  how's that work conceptually and does it imply NO reinstall but just a boot repair?
<PhilcoBill> It was running after I logged it
<PhilcoBill> in
<ejer> PhilcoBill: you are probably using the 'desktop sharing' in gnome, which starts after you login
<jexmex> what I mean is a gnome client
<jexmex> for sssh
<lsmobrian> jexmex, you just run ssh from a terminal
<jexmex> err ssh
<ejer> there is more than one type of vnc server PhilcoBill
<jon_high9000> hi there. is ther a way to operate ubuntu with a usb dsl modem
<leblinux> Guys am on Gutsy 7.10, i tried the apt-get update today and I got GPG error onhttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates
<PhilcoBill> ejer, then how can I start it before logging in  That is the question
<Slart> jexmex: the terminal isn't gnome enough for you? =)
<bluefoxx> DrX, on a dual boot system, it works for me, though it was when i removed an operating system and it wouldnt boot
<ejer> PhilcoBill: to make this work, you ssh to remote box, you run vncserver, then you connect to vnc from other box
<PhilcoBill> or can I
<jexmex> i want to be able to save server info, etc
<PhilcoBill> okay
<bluefoxx> DrX, google it
<PhilcoBill>  I will try that
<lsmobrian> if you want to do file stransfer or something like that, you can use sftp or filezille if you need a client
<brobostigon> !hcl | jon_high9000
<ubotu> jon_high9000: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bluefoxx> DrX, doesnt even have to be a floppy, could be usb stick or cd
<DrX> bluefoxx, so you think the LInux upgrade went OK but the Grub loader configuration got wacked?
<acee1234> ejer: ok got it where do i dump the pic?
<bluefoxx> DrX, basically...
<Slart> jexmex: something like putty perhaps?
<boritek> Hello. I have installed StarDict on both Linux and Windows. On windows word scan and recognition works by only hovering the mouse over it, but on linux you have to select the whole word. Can it be used like on windows? My other problem on win that it doesn work inside firefox. It cant recognize the word well. (sorry for this latter question but i dont know anybody who could help in this)
<jexmex> yup works just found it
<jexmex> I like putty in windows, should be good in linux
<ejer> acee1234: flickr? there are many services.. but not sure I can help really anyways, i'll try :)
<leblinux> Guys am on Gutsy 7.10, i tried the apt-get update today and I got GPG error onhttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates .. Any ideas?
<acee1234> ejer: hmm interesting... toggling TOR fixed the problem
<lsmobrian> Does anybody here have experience with gfax or efax-gtk?
<danand_> leblinux - i have had that error on Debian. you need to update your gpg keys. can't remember how to do it now.... try a google. if i remember rightly there are loads of links telling you how to correct that
<ejer> acee1234: :)
<DrX> bluefoxx, let's assume that Linux got hosed, then I would probably have to reinstall.  would you disconnect the Windows drive and install Ubuntu 7 from the CD and then work out the boot loaders later?  Or would you just leave the drives (Windows is on sda0 and Linux on sda1) and reinstall and is it safe to assume Ubuntu 7 won't hose the Windows drive?
<acee1234> ejer: how does a proxy kill animations?
<edju> OK, lemme ask this way - running 7.10.  If I add the hardy heron repository, apt-get update, install alsa, remove the repository, then update again - any problems?
<ejer> acee1234: pretty well it seems, not sure
<Slart> acee1234: violently, I hope.. hate the darn things =)
<ejer> that is a question for tor guys acee1234
<Slart> edju: yes
<Slart> edju: more than you want, I think
<acee1234> Slart: just sux because the school blocks everything and the only way even to access a dictionary online is with a proxy
<leblinux> dennda, k thanks
<jon_high9000> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Slart> acee1234: go tell your teacher you want to use the online dictionary... or ask the network admin.. nicely
<edju> Slart, OK -that kills that, then.  I'd compile alsa from source, but can't remove alsa w/o removing ubuntu-minimal.
<saff> hey all, this the place to ask about getting my vid drivers working?
<bluefoxx> DrX, disconnect the windows drive if you are unsure, leave it in if your lazy/sure of youself, linux shouldnt wipe it unless you tell it to, if drives are different brands find out which you want to put linux on and choose that one in the installation wizard[i have a comp that dual booted win/00 and ubuntu{though i dropped the win/00}and it installed fine]
<Slart> edju: ubuntu-minimal? isn't that just a meta-package?
<fliegenderfrosch> !ask | saff
<ubotu> saff: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> saff: if you're using ubuntu, sure
<edju> Slart, Dunno - but the description makes it sound scary.
<edju> Slart, boot, hdware recognition, etc.
<saff> thanks Slart, yea I am
<saff> fliegenderfrosch, not quite what I was doing, was it?
<Slart> edju: I don't know about ubuntu-minimal.. but ubuntu-desktop is a meta package.. it means it just pulls in other packages.. so even if you remove it, it won't remove all the stuff it has pulled in
<jarrettgreen> ok. Proftp. LAMP is up and running. Connecting to the server via it's ip in the browser takes me to where I need to go. I just need to figure out how to set up 1 ftp login to point to the root of the apache server, so I can test some files
<jarrettgreen> and I'll be done
<skyline05> hey looking for help with ubuntu? new user here
<boritek> Hello. I have installed StarDict on both Linux and Windows. On windows word scan and recognition works by only hovering the mouse over it, but on linux you have to select the whole word. Can it be used like on windows? My other problem on win that it doesn work inside firefox. It cant recognize the word well. (sorry for this latter question but i dont know anybody who could help in this)
<DrX> bluefoxx: the drives are identical, sounds like safest thing is to pull them
<tysontheman> hello
<brobostigon> skyline05: fire away with the question
<tomvolek_> guys where do i download 64bit version of Ubuntu for Intel chips ?
<Slart> edju: but give it a try.. but use the "simulate" switch.. just in case
<adaminla> Can someone answer a question about gedit?
<saff> ok so I've tried installing the drivers with the nvidia installer, envy, and the ubuntu restricted manager
<Slart> tomvolek_: use the amd64 one
<xray> relaxedirc.net
<skyline05> ok I'm having trouble installing my video drivers
<Slart> !envy | saff
<ubotu> saff: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<saff> they all have various problems.... mostly I just can't start X
<tomvolek_> slart, why does teh file name is called amd64 ?
<ejer> !ask | adaminla
<ubotu> adaminla: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tomvolek_> that is confusing as heck
<DrX> bluefox:  also, I think I had to change some crazy bios setting related to the drives (32 vs 64 bit transfers maybe?) to get one of the OS to install and then put it back to get them both booting...
<Slart> adaminla: my telepathy is a bit weak so I say.. perhaps =)
<bluefoxx> DrX, thats what i would do then...then reconfigure grub after using the super grub disk[both drives in and boot from grub disk]
<tysontheman> i need some help with my mogul 6800 as far as updating my software i just got the phone
<edju> Slart, Any easier waqy to get alsa 1.0.16?
<tysontheman> anybody can help me
<edju> +waqy+way
<Slart> tomvolek_: to honour amd for being open and creative I think..
<jon_high9000> my understanding is that ubuntu only supports a few USB DSL Modems.
<Slart> edju: not that I know of
<tomvolek_> ok, so if i download teh amd64 , i can install on intel core 2 dup with no problem then ?
<Slart> tomvolek_: yes.. no problem.. that's what it's designed for.. amd 64 and intel 64bit
<leblinux> dennda, i went to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/ and downloaded the GPG key but when trying to add it i get: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<brobostigon> !hcl | jon_
<tomvolek_> Slart,  would the amd64  support raid0 ?
<skyline05> can anyone help me with installing drivers?
<acee1234> tor is a mute channel....
<ubotu> jon_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<adaminla> Do i need to save changes to /etc/usplash and then close it to sudo reconfigure usplash?
<Slart> tomvolek_: I don't know but I'd be very very surprised if it didn't
<saff> Slart, yes thanks, but restricted manager isn't working for me either
<danand_> edju - you could try downloading the .deb package of alsa 1.0.16 and installing it with dpkg perhaps?
<tomvolek_> anybody has setup hardware raid with Ubuntu ?
<ejer> tomvolek_: use the alternate install cd for raid
<saff> for some reason only 2d nvidia gets enabled
<tysontheman> does anybody have the mogul 680 phone in here
<edju> danand_, Yeah - if I can find A DEB FOR IT.
<Slart> tomvolek_: I have .. once.. . on debian.. 5 years ago.. =)
<saff> 1 sec
<edju> damn caps lock key
<tomvolek_> what do u mean alternate install cd ? :)
<ejer> edju: it is in hardy backports accoring to google
<Slart> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<gmachine_24> I have a kind of long post re: restoring a laptop; can someone give me connex directions to pastebin please? thanks
<danand_> edju - you could try removing alsa 1.0.15 first with dpkg too.
<tomvolek_> god bless Slart , u brave
<hmuller> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined text so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danand_> edju - is it not in the hardy repositories?
<tysontheman> i guess not
<tomvolek_> Slart what do u mean alternative cd install ?
<bluefoxx> !tell DrX about grub
<Slart> tomvolek_: just make sure you get a real hardware raid setup.. not one of those on board fake raid thingies
<dave55man>  /server irc.rizon.net
<Slart> tomvolek_: ah.. the alternate
<Slart> tomvolek_: the alternate install cd lets you install to a raid partition.. the live CD doesn't let you do that
<edju> danand_, will the hardy deb live comfortably in this 7.10 world?
<tomvolek_> Slart,  can u be more specific about "real hardware"   as this is the frist time  i am looking at this ...
<tomvolek_> Slart on alternate cd , ok tx. So I download an alternate Cd 64 bit ...
<saff> ok so thusfar only using the nvidia installer seems to work... but even then i get mod conflicts between the installer and the restricated manager version.... i use envy to clean the slate, but when i get the nvidia installer drivers in, i only get 2d support, and no DR
<danand_> edju - ?? dont know.... but at least if you install with dpkg you can safely remove it if it doesn't work
<Squawk> Hey fellas, is it possible to install ubuntu while booted into gentoo. Id like to the the install while still using the pc, and wondered if there is a "howto" on how to install ubuntu from another linux distro? Setting it up to get my family onto linux
<saff> installing with restricted manager means i can't boot X... X log just says "no screens found" without any other EEs
<edju> danand, ok -will give it a try.  Thanks.
<Slart> tomvolek_: fakeraid is what many motherboards have these days.. you don't gain a lot of speed and if your motherboard dies your files might as well be.. well.. gone.. if you want raid either a) buy a real raid hardware card... costs about $400 and up.. or b) use software raid
<hajiki> hey guys, I have a problem... the ubuntu USplash does Not appear when I shut down my machine just a black screen... how can I fix this??? help me please!
<tomvolek_> ok, thanks very much Slart
<ejer> Squawk: google for debootstrap
<danand_> edju - think you can mix repositories - know you can do this on debian - ie have the equivalent on a debian system of a mixed gutsy/hardy system.
<kafros> can i ask something
<DrX> when I install Ubuntu 7 from 32-bit CD onto the now failed update hosed 6.1, will it retain my programs or will it overwrite everything?
<Slart> tomvolek_: do a little googling for raid linux ubuntu etc before you start.. you'll get an easier ride if you're prepared
<NativeAngels> hello can u tell me how to fine locate mysqli.so
<Slart> just ask, kafros
<kafros> where can find lost season 4?
<Squawk> ejer, thanks having a looksee now
<ejer> lol
<Slart> go away, kafros
<ejer> i think it is on TV kafros
<Slart> !ot | kafros
<ubotu> kafros: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gbz> evening all, have a display resolution problem on ubuntu, sony vaio laptop monitor is 1280x800 on xp but max of 1024x768 on ubuntu
<DrX> Is it generally the consensus that the odds of hosing Windows when installing Ubuntu 7.x from the mfg 32-bit CD is zero (on a two drive dual boot ASUS/Intel P4 dual core system)?
<ejer> DrX: if you do it right, certainly
<asathoor> how can i run a virtual computer on ubuntu?
<danand_> DrX - you should be fine
<Slart> DrX: a little bit over zero
<ejer> asathoor: virtualbox.org is very good, as is vmware
<asathoor> ejer >> thanx
<DrX> thanks, brothers
<danand_> asathoor - i like using virtualbox, but others are available
<Slart> DrX: but so are the chances of you *not* having a backup, right?... righht???
<ejer> as a hint to helpers, bookmarking https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi helps with bot stuff
<NativeAngels> hello
<danand_> asathoor - sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<bluefoxx> DrX, when you put a fresh install on your system you lose all your files, if you want to try to save youself try to boot into recovery mode and i think there should be a dpkg-reconfigure type command
<linux_trojan> question;  I installed LILO but when I do /sbin/lilo, it says "cant find /etc/lilo.conf
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me how  locate mysqli.so
<NativeAngels> on ubuntu
<bluefoxx> Slart, backups are for the people that can afford a backup drive ;
<bluefoxx> \
<Slart> NativeAngels: "sudo updatedb" and then "locate mysqli.so"
<linux_trojan> Native:  "#find / -iname mysqli.so"
<asathoor> danand >> i'll try that
<linux_trojan> no ideas about lilo?
<DrX> bluefoxx: and you think that might recover even tho Ubuntu 7.x never worked?
<ejer> bluefoxx: backups are for people who like keeping their data :)
<AtomicSpark> For those who have set up encrypted LVM, can you set it up via a live cd in partition manager? or can you only do it when installing ubuntu? What I did for my current install is partition with live cd, installed vista, then went back to live cd and installed ubuntu. Basically I made my partitions using ubuntu but still installed vista first (this prevents a lot of things). Can I do the same thing with encrypted LVM so that the windows part
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/mysqli.so
<Slart> bluefoxx: we'll taunt you mercilessly if you come back with your windows drive gone and no backups... ;)
<lsmobrian> Anyone know how to use gfax or efax?
<gbz> can ayone suggest how i can fix my screen resolution? xfree86 conf I think but am a bit lost
<DrX> Slart:  it's Windows Vista Home Premium:  there is no built in backup software anymore
<linux_trojan> lsmobrian: you have to convert your documents into images
<linux_trojan> its a long process and you need to read MAN EFAX
<ocha> Whats the best processor out of this list?  Intel® Pentium® Dual Core T2330 (1.6GHz/533Mhz FSB/1MB cache) DELL or AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TK-57 (1.9 GHz, 512KB L2 Cache) HP or Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Mobile T7250 Dual-Core Processor (2.0GHz 800FSB 2MB L2 Cache 64-bit) Cyber PC
<Slart> DrX: what about good old drag and drop.. burn to a dvd kind of backup...
<hmuller> !pastebin me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lsmobrian> linux_trojan... pdf work?
<DrX> Slart: you can backup the data but not the programs and OS
<linux_trojan> no, and jesus I cant remember the name right now
<linux_trojan> uh uh
<DrX> (I'm SO mad about that!)
<linux_trojan> whats that other image type?
<bluefoxx> Slart, what windows drive ;)if i can't afford a extra hard drive thats brand new and big enough to backup my 250gig i saved 5 monthes for how can i afford windows XP
<lsmobrian> postscript?
<linux_trojan> yes
<ejer> lsmobrian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<linux_trojan> I think thats it
<ocha> Whats the best processor out of this list?  Intel® Pentium® Dual Core T2330 or AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TK-57 or Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Mobile T7250 Dual-Core Processor?
<lsmobrian> ejer, read that, didnt help so much
<Creationist> Is there any way to check if a wireless card is working when the only network in range isn't mine so I can't connect to it?
<linux_trojan> efax is all from command line
<Slart> DrX: programs you can install again.. even if it costs money.. photo's, phd papers and such stuff is harder to get back.. those norweigan guys are really really expensive
<gmachine_24> Ok here is my pastbin URL for help with restoring a tar back up thanks to anyone who is willing to help  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56988/
<ocha> Whats the best processor out of this list?  Intel® Pentium® Dual Core T2330 (1.6GHz/533Mhz FSB/1MB cache) DELL or AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TK-57 (1.9 GHz, 512KB L2 Cache) HP or Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Mobile T7250 Dual-Core Processor (2.0GHz 800FSB 2MB L2 Cache 64-bit) Cyber PC?
<ejer> well, what is the problem lsmobrian
<erUSUL> !repeat | ocha
<ubotu> ocha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gmachine_24> ouch ocha
<erUSUL> !ot | ocha
<ubotu> ocha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linux_trojan> anyone know how to shut off those stupid drums whin GRUB starts up?
<ocha> :(
<linux_trojan> *when Grub
<DrX> slart, yeah we plan to burn the data to DVD first... but the Windows OS took days to configure & that would hurt!
<ocha> just need some help, no one has any ideas?
<bluefoxx> DrX, yes, it may work if your able to find the right command...sudo apt-get fix-missing mayhaphs...
<ep1> hi Im trying to run a software, it shows this error.  error while loading shared libraries: libglitz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Slart> ocha: first you come here and ask us to do your homework for you.. and when we don't answer immediately you keep spamming us every 30 secs??? go away
<ejer> gmachine_24: hmm this is not a great backup system.. well, it is ok for backing up, but restoring from this is not so good
<gmachine_24> what Slart said
<erUSUL> ocha: ask in #hardware
<jarrettgreen> making progess. Still need to figure out how to create a proftpd user who's login points to /var/www/
<hajiki> hey guys, I have a problem... the ubuntu USplash does Not appear when I shut down my machine just a black screen... how can I fix this??? help me please!
<jarrettgreen> seems like this should be cake
<gmachine_24> ejer: ok ejer why is that
<linux_trojan> anyone know how to shut off those stupid drums when GRUB starts up?
<jarrettgreen> but I'm having a hell of a time with it
<Slart> DrX: that counts as a backup in my world... I don't backup my os or application files.. just the stuff I can't get somewhere else
<DrX> ocha:  In my opinion, the Intel Core2 Duo Mobile is the best on your list, but don't know what a Cyber PC is so I would get that CPU in an IBM Thinkpad or a Panasonic Toughbook
<gmachine_24> ejer: is there anything I can do?
<ejer> gmachine_24: I mean, are you sure you are getting everything when you backup? are permissions right when you retore?
<neverblue> linux_trojan, turn your speakers off :D
<fliegenderfrosch> linux_trojan: when grub starts?
<lastelement0> hi im having an issue with a bin image. i have the bin file but there is no cue file. is there a way i can still burn the image?
<linux_trojan> fliegenderfrosch: yes
<ep1> hi Im trying to run a software, it shows this error.  error while loading shared libraries: libglitz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Slart> DrX: and the install isn't that bad.. I've seen a few cases here where people have had their windows partitions trashed.. but those are far apart.. I wouldn't worry.. but do those backups anyway.. just in case..
<DrX> sorry, didn't realize I was helping someone cheat on their homework
<gmachine_24> ejer: yes, i believe so. as i said in the pastebin, i have done this on other comps with ubuntu and everything has worked out ok.
<fliegenderfrosch> linux_trojan: i hear them only when gdm starts and after login
<linux_trojan> how do I turn it off?
<DrX> Slart, well, apparantly Microsoft no longer wants you backing up your OS without buying OneCare or maybe a Home Server
<gmachine_24> ejer: ok let's say this just blows. What do you recommend to do a back up?
<linux_trojan> all the drums
<ejer> gmachine_24: well, obviously something went wrong... need some error messages or we have no idea
<DrX> Slart,  I'm SOOOO mad about that
<gmachine_24> ejer: yeah, i understand.
<lastelement0> is there a way to burn a bin/cue image without the cue file? or a way to get the cue file?
<mellery> hi, i'm having a problem with rythmbox crashing in alpha5, it says "rhythmbox: undefined symbol: rb_uri_could_be_podcast" when i try to check for new shows
<linux_trojan> those drums are driving me crazy
<Slart> DrX: of course they don't want to *give* that to you.. they want to sell it to you instead =)
<ejer> gmachine_24: this will help, http://wiki.ubuntuhomeserver.org/index.php?title=Backup, i use backuppc but it may be overkill for you...
<gmachine_24> ejer: i was just wondering if what i did SHOULD work or if i messed up the commands.
<ep1> hello
<DrX> Slart:  it was free in XP
<Slart> linux_trojan: isn't that just the startup sound?..
<Slart> DrX: they've gotten greedier =)
<DrX> Slart: well, I've gotten madder
<fliegenderfrosch> linux_trojan: i don't know about grub, as i'm not aware there is a sound when grub starts, but the drums just before login can be turned of in system>system administration>login (or something similar)
<linux_trojan> yes start up, at login
<Slart> DrX: in ubuntu it's free.. it might be text based.. and maddening to configure.. but it's free =)
<ejer> gmachine_24: it COULD work... but in general I would not restore entire system... you should have /home seperate and back that up, and maybe /etc
<ep1> has anyone tried to install glitz or libglitz ? I cant apt-get install it
<fliegenderfrosch> linux_trojan: i don't know about the exact name, as i'm not using an english system
<neverblue> lastelement0, look for another .cue file on your system, they are pretty easy to create (just copy another one, change the .bin file name)
<linux_trojan> I already tried system>pref>sound but that didnt work
<Slart> linux_trojan: isn't there some kind of setting for the startup sound.. settings sound?
<Survivorman> hes talking about the sound when the logon window pops up
<fliegenderfrosch> linux_trojan: it is in the login manager settings
<Slart> ahh.. the login theme thingy
<bokonon01> I've got a question.  I'm trying to write a shell script to convert all m4a files in a directory tree to mp3.  I think i have to conversion thing right, but bash is breaking each file in pieces at spaces.  How can i have bash only break the filenames at newlines?
<ocha> DrX thanks for the reply.  I always go towards Intel.  But this is not my laptop
<Creationist> Is there any way to check if a wireless card is working when the only network in range isn't mine so I can't connect to it?
<knappen> Hi just a quick question. Where can i find the bootfile in 7.10? Need to add my windows installation to, it just dissapered. :(
<gmachine_24> ejer: ok i understand a lot of people back up that way. one reason i wanted to bu the entire system was because getting the broadcom to work was such a pain in the rear.
<ere4si> system - pref - sounds linux_trojan - login select "no sound"
<neverblue> bokonon01, this is a #bash, for bash related questions/scripting
<bokonon01> ok
<ejer> gmachine_24: I don't know anyone who does it like that, there are awesome backup tools available
<gmachine_24> ejer: and, of course, i did NOT bookmark the Ubuntu forum post that I used for directions as a "howto"
<gmachine_24> ejer: ok, man, thanks for your time. it might be an old skool thing, who knows.
<ejer> bokonon01: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/internalvariables.html look at IFS section
<ejer> gmachine_24: it is old skool
<gmachine_24> haha
<gmachine_24> ejer: you use rsync?
<danand_> ep1 - sudo apt-get -s install libglitz1 - check if thats the package you want though ie search in aptitude for example to check the description
<ejer> backuppc gmachine_24 but yes, rsync is behind most backup systems
<Xorothal> Creationist: if you can see a network in range, the card is working
<gmachine_24> ejer: i use rsync to back up entire drives, such as my music library.
<Creationist> Xorothal: Well, I can't see it.
<vircon> hello everyone, im a new ubuntu user, and am very happy with it, i have managed to take care of all my issues except for this one, and was wondering if anyone had any advice
<Hamtaro> Hi all, I have installed EclipseFP for Haskell, but now, how to compile with Haskell ? (compiler and ghci are installed too)
<NativeAngels> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration im gettin this error now ive installed phpmyadmin
<NativeAngels> can anyon help
<ejer> gmachine_24: sure, works great
<Xorothal> Creationist: "when the only network in range" implies there is a network in range
<jessejazza> compiling on gutsy IS THERE a bug: if you install fakeroot, debhelper, build-essential, lintian, dh-make, devscripts IS IT supposed to try and install from the CD?
<Creationist> Xorothal: I can see and connect to it with Windows... not Linux.
<Xorothal> is it WPA?
<Slart> vircon: you'd have a much better chance of getting help if you actually told us what the problem is..
<ejer> NativeAngels: you probably need to install  php5-mysql
<gmachine_24> ejer: yep. it's so versatile it's amazing. anyway, thanks again for your help. I'll attempt one more restore and then just bag it. Does 7.0X have better support for Broadcom wireless, do you know?
<ejer> jessejazza: system>admin>software sources, untick cdrom, close
<Corwin> I would appreciate any help with my problem
<ejer> gmachine_24: 7.10? every new version gets better drivers...
<QuickGold> macd: I just wanted to thank you for your help yesterday with the RAID.  It's working wonderfully now.
<gmachine_24> ejer: yes, sorry, gutsy.
<gmachine_24> ejer: i don't think 6.xx had any broadcom drivers.
<jessejazza> ejer: it looks for a CD when installing from synaptic
<ejer> try the livecd and see... gmachine_24
<ejer> jessejazza: i know, i just posted your answer
<vircon> sorry, i just bought a new cell phone, and want to use it to connect to the internet, i have researched alot, its a krzr k1m on the verizon network, and when i connect it to the computer the logs show there is a new device attatched, and cdc-acm is loaded, but it wont give me a /dev driver to link any programs to
<Corwin> I have a hp laptop with and my processors are amd turion64 X2 Mobile and i can't get any version of ubuntu to start
<gmachine_24> ejer: oooh..........excellent idea.
<leeping2008> jessejazza, you can also edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out any lines that have "cdrom" in it.
<Corwin> it boots up to the loading screen and hangs
<gmachine_24> ejer: ok, off to d/l gutsy and see if it flies. thanks again man.
<jester7> leeping2008 beat me to it
<Creationist> Xorothal: I believe in Windows it is WPA... but Windows never asks for a password to connect to it.
<ejer> k gmachine_24 good luck
<neverblue> Corwin, after the install, or during ?
<jessejazza> ejer: ok thanks but why?
<ejer> why what
<Corwin> neverblue: while it is trying to start the live cd
<Creationist> gmachine_24 - I'm having trouble with a Broadcom card because there are no drivers.
<achandrashekar> Creationist: that is because it cache's it. You can likely do the same in linux.
<jessejazza> why is it trying to install from the CD instead of downloading
<neverblue> Corwin, try the Alt. CD then
<Xorothal> Creationist: the encryption of the network doesn't depend on the operatinf system of a client...
<Corwin> k
<Corwin>  thnks
<Creationist> achandrashekar: Ah... I don't know the key for it.
<ejer> !sources  | jessejazza
<ubotu> jessejazza: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Creationist> Xorothal: No, I know... I meant that Windows reported it as WPA, I believe.  This is my neighbor's laptop and I assume his network too.
<Corwin> neverblue: which iso should i use the i386 or the 64amd
<ejer> jessejazza: it tries to install anything from cdrom first by default, to save bandwidth etc
<jessejazza> thanks folks
<ejer> Corwin: have over 2GB of RAM and a 64bit CPU?
<Xorothal> Creationist: ah ok. Linux and WPA don't mix well (though it's getting better)
<ejer> wpa is fine on linux, perfect
<ejer> some APs I guess may give problems...
<Dex-Freudii> my dvd works pretty bad on ubuntu 7.10. it plays a while then freezes (it keeps reading something from the DVD unit), and after one minute it continues playing. what can be done?
<vircon> i was able to get peap to work in linux so i would assume wpa is ok
<Corwin> ejer: i have 2g ram and i my processors are capable of 64 bit but i would rather use 32 if i could
<Creationist> Xorothal: The situation is this:  My neighbor's laptop had a ton of spyware.  He gave it to me to clean, which I did.  But I want him to try Linux... save ME headaches... But it will be u seless unless I get his wireless to work.
<ejer> use 32 Corwin
<ejer> Creationist: have u checked if it is supported?
<Xorothal> Creationist: then switch to wep to avoid a week-long headache
<Creationist> ejer: I think it said it was...
<neverblue> Corwin, do you have a 64bit system, and would like to use it, else, get the i386
<ejer> Creationist: i was not following, what is prob exactly
<Creationist> Xorothal: I'm booting into Windows to see what other info I can get.  Is there a way to view the cached key?
<Corwin> neverblue;thnks a ton bye
<vircon> use cain & able
<Creationist> ejer: The wireless card doesn't work in Linux... won't even see the network.
<ejer> Creationist: checked this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Xorothal> Creationist:  http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_key.html
<ejer> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<vircon> does anyone have any suggestions with my cell phone problem?
<reya276> could anyone tell me why is that Gutsy takes years to boot on my sony Vio as oppose to fiesty and hardy alpha which boot right away
<neverblue> reya276, compiz fusion possibly?
<NiSoOo> where can i find terminal commands?
<requetens> hola a todos
<NiSoOo> list of terminal commands.. *
<reya276> is there something I can disable because it literally takes about 5-6 mins to boot to the GDM screen
<NativeAngels> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration can anyone help me with that
<fliegenderfrosch> NiSoOo: google should list hundreds
<jester7> oh, that's not compiz then
<Itaku> NiSoOo: there are thousands of terminal commands we can not list them all
<unimatrix9> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<NiSoOo> tnx
<NiSoOo> NativeAngels: check your php.ini file it's all in there... and it's not server support channel as far as i know
<reya276> yet Hardy alpha 4 took seconds on the same laptop
<geoff_> how do i setup dual monitors on gutsy with a ATI x800? I've tried most of the howto's online but I can't get it to work...
<jarrettgreen> Does anyone know how to modify user's home folders in proftd?
<leeping2008> Hi there, my keyboard bindings are incorrect when I log into a remote computer using ssh.  How do I edit the keyboard bindings?
<jarrettgreen> in dapper
 * johnc4510 has alpha not not been release yet??
<johnc4510> alpha 5
<Creationist> Xorothal: Okay, that shows the network as WPA-PSK
<unimatrix9> where is the alpha 5 download?
<fliegenderfrosch> johnc4510: doesn't seem so
<johnc4510> fliegenderfrosch: ty
<Xorothal> Creationist: as I said, wep is your easiest option
<fliegenderfrosch> johnc4510: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/ still contains alpha4 only
<daemonicum> what's the correct command line input, if i want mencoder to make an mp3 out of a wma??
<lod__air> how to setup wi-fi from console with wpa key?
<jarrettgreen> when I login to ftp, it send me to my home directory, rather than /var/www/apche2-default
<ejer> NativeAngels: you probably need to install php5-mysql (or php4-mysql) - second time now
<reya276> no it can't be compiz I was using it with feisty
<Creationist> Xorothal: Okay... I'm probably just going to have to abandon the linux idea for him, then.... way too much work for him if something goes wrong.
<johnc4510> fliegenderfrosch: thx
<NativeAngels> they are installed
<NativeAngels> php5 is
<Creationist> Xorothal: He travels a lot and I'm sure he's not going to be able to reconfigure every router he comes across :)
<Creationist> Xorothal: Thanks for your help anyway.
<Xorothal> Creationist: yeah... that's linux's only problem
<fliegenderfrosch> johnc4510: and the release schedule says it was delayed from yesterday to today
<Xorothal> np
<ejer> reload apache NativeAngels, and I did not say php5, reread my comment
<Creationist> Xorothal: Well, wireless, gaming, and video editing are my angers for Linux.
<omazone> Guys, when I use gparted to delete my previous home directory to extend my current one, the following error shows up: "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 7", what should I do?
<johnc4510> fliegenderfrosch: yeah i saw that, i was hoping it would be up on the server by now though
<NativeAngels> loaded
<fliegenderfrosch> omazone: is the partition still mounted?
<jarrettgreen> would a chroot change my default folder after authentication in proftd?
<kenpotf> hi all
<omazone> fliegenderfroschL no I unmounted it
<kenpotf> anyone good with software raid?
<DrX> bluefoxx: almost forgot to ask, should I run the the dpkg-reconfigure from the Ubuntu 6.1 or 7.x CD?
<saff> hey anyone have any thoughts on my prob? cant get direct rendering=yes, no matter if i install by hand or by the restricted-manager
<Joelito> Hi all, anyone know if there's a tool to convert the opeoffice presentations into a video file?
<JasonF> Hi all, I need to get gutsy netinstall working with a proxy
<saff> with an nvidia 7600
<JasonF> but the alternate installer no longer has a proxy settings option
<JasonF> how might I do this?
<kenpotf> i have 2 80gb scsi drives that I want to mirror (raid 1). I already have data on /dev/sda1, so i really want to just mirror my existing data to the other 80gb drive
<kenpotf> i've tried to use mdadm, but it won't create the array because /dev/sda is mounted
<reya276> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598580
<omazone> Guys, when I use gparted to delete my previous home directory to extend my current one, the following error shows up: "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 7", what should I do?
<kenpotf> I can't lose the data that i have on my current drive though
<saff> the x log file doesn't really say anything to me, ditto dmesg
<ejer> kenpotf: you need to use fdisk, make both disks raid disks (don't do this to a disk with data on it), then you need to tell mdadm to initialize right raid level on them, then copy data on once raid construction complete
<JasonF> kenpotf: use a livecd.
<saff> and it happens with my xorg.conf, and the nvidia one
<sdsheeks> Howdy all.  Is there a way to rerun the xorg configuration now that I have hooked up my external LCD monitor to my laptop?
<TrustNoOne> Windows Vista is better than Gutsy
<TrustNoOne> :o
<kenpotf> is there not a way to just add both disks to a raid without losing my data?
<JasonF> Hi all, I need to get gutsy alternate netinstall working with a proxy, but the option no longer exists in the ubuntu-installer. How can I do this?
<ejer> kenpotf: a non-raid way to mirror the data would be using rsync
<knappen> Hi huston i got a prob. How to i get my windows boot back?? Now i just can boot ubuntu, and Startup manager can't fint the windoes bootfile. :/
<kenpotf> ah
<kenpotf> is that easy enough?
<new007> hello
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: you mean something like "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<ejer> yes, rsync -avvh --progress /your/first/disk /your/second/disk kenpotf
<DrX> on a failed 6.10 to 7.x upgrade, should I run the the dpkg-reconfigure from the Ubuntu 6.1 or 7.x CD (or another method altogether)?
<ejer> well... you may need to play with that kenpotf, the trailing slashes make a difference
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: I don't know.  Would that detect my external monitor?
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: btw: if your graphics driver supports it, xrandr is just great for setting up external displays
<kenpotf> perfect! thanks ejer!!
<babo> what's the bash program for looking at a line number ?
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: it is an integrated nvidia 7 series
<babo> tr 333 or something ?
<omazone> Guys, when I use gparted to delete my previous home directory to extend my current one, the following error shows up: "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 7", what should I do?
<TrustNoOne> so i fixed my sound issue, now i can watch my porn.
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: do you use the proprietary driver?
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: i have backed up my xorg.conf and i'll try the command you gave
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: yes
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: you could try nvidia-settings
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: okay nvidia-settings is just showing 1 screen..shouldn't I have two?
<ejer> babo: cat -n filename
<babo> ah
<babo> thanks
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: i'm an old gentoo user so config files don't care me...so if you have any ideas let me know :)
<kenpotf> so when I do ever want to create an array, i'll have to do it from the beginning of the install or plan on losing data
<ejer> one way babo, or open it in kate and hit f11
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: s/care/scare
<ejer> sdsheeks: boot up with external monitor plugged in if it does not see it... sometimes I have found this necessary
<omazone> Guys, when I use gparted to delete my previous home directory to extend my current one, the following error shows up: "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 7", what should I do?
<alumno10> where i have to put modules if i want to modprobe it?
<alumno10> i got Module sis7019.ko not found.
<sdsheeks> ejer: it does work if I hit function f4 to tell the laptop to use the display (xternal) but the resolutions are goofed up
<JasonF> Hi all, I need to get gutsy alternate netinstall working with a proxy, but the option no longer exists in the ubuntu-installer. How can I do this?
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: afaik dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should recognize all monitors
<sdsheeks> ejer: if I change on the laptop monitor it changes on the external
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: okay thanks i'll give that a try
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: but i haven't tried it myself
<ejer> sdsheeks: it should show up in nvidia-settings then
<sdsheeks> ejer: that is what iw as thinking but it just has "screen 0"
<jon_highley9000> so as i see it ubuntu only supports one type of USB modem
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: okay nvidia-settings see is and wants to know if I want - seperate x screen or twinview
<johnny2008> hello all
<alumno10> ***where i have to put modules if i want to modprobe it? ,i got Module sis7019.ko not found.
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: wouldn't i want seperate x screen?
<omazone> Guys, when I use gparted to delete my previous home directory to extend my current one, the following error shows up: "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 7", what should I do?
<johnny2008> if I run Ubuntu LIVECD, how does it save cookies, emails etc?
<sdsheeks> johnny2008: it is read only
<ejer> sdsheeks: twinview = one big desktop, seperate X means two seperate desktops
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: with twinview the desktop is extended and you can move windows between the screens
<ejer> johnny2008: it does not
<jarrettgreen> Anyone familiar with PROFTPD
<sdsheeks> ejer: okay thanks guys i want a seperate x screen then..i have my laptop lid closed and don't plan on using the screen
<johnny2008> so I cant run livecd and use firefox?
<ejer> yep sdsheeks
<sdsheeks> johnny2008: you can but don't expect it to save anything to disk...
<ejer> johnny2008: you can, but all changes are thrown out when you reboot
<DrX> omazone:  type mount, then umount the devices above 7
<sdsheeks> ejer: okay here goes :)
<ejer> johnny2008: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<DrX> omazone: make sure no files are in use first
<ejer> if you want to save settings johnny2008
<johnny2008> ejer: so it does make changes, how??
<ejer> ? johnny2008 what is question
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: just plugging in the screen and rebooting doesn't help?
<omazone> DrX, but the only devisec above 7 are my current devices, so they can't be unmounted.
<omazone> devices**
<ejer> omazone: you need to boot into livecd to do this, not from a running disk
<fliegenderfrosch> johnny2008: it does only save cookies & co in RAM, so after a reboot they are gone
<babo> I don't understand how changing a table can be such a prolonged and difficult task. I'd have it done yesterday if this was php ...
<johnny2008> fliegenderfrosch: ok sounds secure :)
<_AuRyN> hi everybody
<Parsec300> Will KDE 4 be implemented in the next Kubuntu releases? (8.04 or 8.10)
<ZerO^Coo|> is there some one who can help me on some network issues
<fliegenderfrosch> Parsec300: yes it will
<jarrettgreen> Should I set up virtual users in proftd? or really on already created system users
<sdsheeks> okay seems to be working now
<ejer> it will be installable, but not by default afaik Parsec300
<jarrettgreen> seems like this is my problem
<dave_> what you got zero coo
<jarrettgreen> I'm going crazy with this
<alumno10> Hi, Where i have to put modules if i want to modprobe it? ,i got Module sis7019.ko not found.
<fliegenderfrosch> Parsec300: for 8.04, there will be two separate cds and the kde4 one will only be supported for 6 months
<jarrettgreen> webmin is a piece of crap
<ZerO^Coo|> i got 1 ubuntu box and 3 windows boxes
<ZerO^Coo|> i can see the boxes on the network but i cant access them
<John-Pine_> hi
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: what was the command again to reconfigure xserver?
<ejer> jarrettgreen: http://archiv.debianhowto.de/en/proftpd/c_proftpd.html
<alumno10> i put in /lib/modules/'kernel version'/kernel/sound/
<Parsec300> Ok, so can I install it already on 8.04 and have it start by default? I've installed the beta in VMware
<John-Pine_> i'm using the last ubuntu release, and it seems that the del key is disabled when running a screen
<ejer> sdsheeks: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<John-Pine_> any idea why?
<dave_> thats most likely on the windows side of the house zer0
<cobolfoo> alumno10,  depmod -a
<sdsheeks> ejer: thanks
<ZerO^Coo|> how can i fix it lol
<alumno10> thanx cobolfoo
<cobolfoo> alumno10, also, dont put the .ko part in the modprobe command
<ZerO^Coo|> cause i need to get and copy some files from them
<alumno10> humm i see...
<dave_> is file sharing enabled, folders shared?
<ZerO^Coo|> yes
<jarrettgreen> ejer - that tut does the opposite of what I need to do
<ejer> zer0ne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ZerO^Coo|> cause on windows boxes the network works fine
<Parsec300> ejer: Do you know a good howto to install it and have it run by default on 8.04 beta?
<jarrettgreen> I need to create a user who when logging in ISN'T taken to their home folder, but rther /var/www/
<ejer> jarrettgreen: all the questions you ask are in the documentation for proftpd
<dave_> you think it works fine. ^_^ look at ejers link
<frantz46> #ubuntu-mythtv
<ejer> Parsec300: just install it and choose as default session from gdm
<Parsec300> fliegenderfrosch: Why will it only be supported for 6 months? After that no more updates?
<frantz46> how to install mythbuntu
<ejer> jarrettgreen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer more ways to do it
<fliegenderfrosch> Parsec300: i think so. however, by then ubuntu 8.10 will be available
<fliegenderfrosch> Parsec300: sorry, i didn't see the "why"
<Parsec300> fliegenderfrosch: which will have KDE 4 by default?
<ejer> !lts
<plen0x_> When is 8.10 scheduled for official release anyway?
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ompaul> plen0x_, year month of your numbers
<fliegenderfrosch> Parsec300: probably
<dave_> !IASL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iasl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cobolfoo> jarrettgreen, man usermod
<frantz46> hello
<Parsec300> plen0x_: I've heard october
<fliegenderfrosch> plen0x_: october 08
<alumno10> cobolfoo, then theoretically if i chroot in client filesystem of ltsp5, i put the module in the right directory, depmod -a it and then boot a client, in that client if i do modprobe sis7019 it shoould work?
<aoupi> plen0x_: the versioning is <year>.<month> :)
<fliegenderfrosch> Parsec300, plen0x_: the ubuntu version number stands for year.month of the release
<frantz46> please how can i install mythubntu
<Parsec300> Aha, that makes more sense then.
<Bender2> what the room is this?
<jarrettgreen> cobolfoo
<jarrettgreen> can you explain a little more/
<Bender2> chinese?
<jarrettgreen> what will that do?
<Odd-rationale> frantz46: You want to install it on a new machine or ontop of you ubuntu install?
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Parsec300> fliegenderfrosch, ejer, thanks for the info. Later guys.
<Bender2> hi all
<frantz46> of my Ubuntu install
<ZerO^Coo|> dave still with the same problem iv folowed the settings and still its telling me that the share folder cant bbe accessed
<cobolfoo> jarrettgreen, with usermod (in console) you can change the home folder of a specific user
<frantz46> it's a new machine
<ompaul> !ubuntu | BenderUnit22
<ubotu> BenderUnit22: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> !ubuntu | Bender22
<ubotu> Bender22: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Odd-rationale> frantz46: So you want ubuntu+mythbuntu ? or just mythbuntu?
<jarrettgreen> so I type man usermod -d /var/www/
<lulio101> ???
<fliegenderfrosch> frantz46: isn't there a package called mythbuntu-desktop?
<jarrettgreen>  oh man is manual
<jarrettgreen> ?
<frantz46> just mythbuntu
<jarrettgreen> as in the help stuff?
<jarrettgreen> I'm a newb here sorry
<Odd-rationale> frantz46: OK. Then download the .iso and install it like you would ubuntu.
<fliegenderfrosch> jarrettgreen: yes
<frantz46> but apt-get install mythbuntu don' play
<jester7> mythbuntu = ubuntu + mythtv ?
<frantz46> ok thanks
<johnny2008> how can I install GRUB onto my external HDD?
<Odd-rationale> frantz46: Go to Synaptic. then I beleive the menu is Packages --> mark packages by task. you should find some mythtv tasks there...
<Odd-rationale> jester7: More like xubuntu + mythtv
<jarrettgreen> how do I specify the user I want to usermod?
<jarrettgreen> by uid?
<johnny2008> jarrettgreen: yeah
<ejer> frantz46: sudo aptitude install mythbuntu-desktop
<aoupi> jarrettgreen: by username if you wish
<frantz46> ok thanks bye
<jarrettgreen> how do I found out what my uid is?
<jarrettgreen> oh
<johnny2008> how can I install GRUB onto my external HDD?
<aoupi> jarrettgreen: echo $UID
<prince_jammys> jarrettgreen: echo $UID
<prince_jammys> jinx
<ejer> that will probably not change proftpds default login dir jarrettgreen
<aoupi> prince_jammys: :(
<fliegenderfrosch> jarrettgreen: by login name
<jarrettgreen> so I see the switch for modding the home dir -d
<prince_jammys> aoupi: :)
<jarrettgreen> but I don't know how to put that together
<jarrettgreen> usermod admin -d /whatever/
<jarrettgreen> ?
<fliegenderfrosch> jarrettgreen: i'd say "usermod -d /home/new/home/dir username
<aoupi> jarrettgreen: as you see in the top of the man page: "usermod [options] LOGIN" means the username comes last
<tomasso> the power cord got unplugged and now Im not able to load gtk applications because i get: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<jarrettgreen> Ok It worked - but only when I log into my shell
<ejer> jarrettgreen: 12. How can I limit users to a particular directory tree? http://www.proftpd.org/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch5.html#AEN524 - it is 3 lines you need to add to config
<tomasso> neither gnome nor gimp work for ex
<jarrettgreen> nothing for proftpd
<tomasso> i tried searching for this and couldnt find anything relevant
<luisa> Anyone know how to start Wine with the default settings?
<luisa> Or how to reset those settings
<devong> how do I reset my gnome environment. My theme is all screwed up.
<Odd-rationale> luisa: delete ~/.wine
<ejer> luisa: winecfg
<luisa> >_> lol thanks
<ejer> luisa: deleting .wine will delete all your windows apps as well, so be careful
<luisa> Oh poo
<luisa> Its because...
<speeddemon8803> luisa: either of the above from odd-rationale or ejer work :)
<alumno10> what does  ltsp-update-image?
<jarrettgreen> Oh my god it worked
<devong> I cant even change the desktop picture
<luisa> All the apps work fine, but the text shows the same color as the background of the apps, so I cant read anything
<Odd-rationale> luisa: rm ~/.wine set wine to how you were when you first installed it.
<prince_jammys> luisa: did you change  themes?
<ejer> devong: it will reset all your gnome settings, but deleting .gnome* and .gconf* will reset stuff
<speeddemon8803> so...what odd just said is what you want luisa :)
<luisa> I dont even know how to change themes, prince_jammys :P
<bulkah> hi there,
<speeddemon8803> delete /.wine
<prince_jammys> luisa: check winecfg, it's possible that there's a problem there
<Grezer> exit
<esteth> Hey all. How do i add a directory to my path
<ejer> luisa: rm -f ~/.wine/*.reg should reset stuff and leave your programs intact
<fliegenderfrosch> speeddemon8803: but that will delete the apps as well, wouldn't it?
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: works awesome after a reboot
<ejer> but just running winecfg you should be able to change stuff
<prince_jammys> why not check if there's  something less radical than deleting the whole directory and the installed programs?
<luisa> Prince_Jammys thing is, I cant even read whats on that winecfg because the text is the same color as the background of the window
<twosouls82> is there a centralized software management tool for networks?
<prince_jammys> luisa: ah
<sdsheeks> fliegenderfrosch: i'm now in 1280x1024 on a seperate x screen thanks guys
<luisa> Ejer, will do that, thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> luisa: Try highlighting the text
<speeddemon8803> it would delete the wine configuration files, filegenderfrosch
<sdsheeks> ejer: thanks for your help too
<fliegenderfrosch> sdsheeks: when only one screen is used at a time, rebooting is usually enough
<ejer> sdsheeks: no prob, just give gentoo another chance sometime, like I do ;)
<luciddr34m3r> I've been having a serious issue with my fresh install of gutsy not recognizing my laptop battery. I had installed off the same CD a few months ago and it worked fine with the battery, but now, when I plug the battery in, my screen freezes, and if i boot with the battery in, it doesn't charge (and if I remove it and put it back in, everything freezes). Can anyone help me with my battery issue?
<luisa> Wewt it worked, thanks!
<ejer> lots twosouls82 what do you want to do
<sdsheeks> ejer: oh i have many pc's here with gentoo on them
<chazco> Anyone know how to make the Microsoft fonts display correctly when using Textmaker? Without them documents render close to what they should, with them they render very odd. Trying to get it perfect.
<roald_> is ubuntu debian bassed?
<speeddemon8803> Your quite welcome luisa, glad we could help :)
<luisa> Yes it is roald_
<ejer> yes roald_
<sdsheeks> ejer: wanted ubuntu on my laptop though and it is now setup perfectly
<speeddemon8803> Roald_ yes
<bulkah> who can help me ? i wanna see my home icon on the desktop .how can i do it ?
<ejer> awesome sdsheeks you will enjoy it
<fliegenderfrosch> speeddemon8803: but the wine apps are located in .wine as well
<luisa> bulkah go to start menu, places, home is there, drag it to desktop
<esteth> bulkah: Right click the desktop, and make a new shortcut to /home/<USERNAME>
<Odd-rationale> bulkah: Create a new desktop icon and point it to your home directoty
<esteth> bulkah: Or what luisa said
<ejer> bulkah: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/ca/ch12s07.html
<twosouls82> I want to be being able able to easily deploy software- and settings-profiles to clients on my network
<Odd-rationale> So many ways to do one task...
<esteth> How do i add a directory to my path
<speeddemon8803> odd, i agree :)
<ejer> twosouls82: alot of people i know are using http://reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet these days
<twosouls82> s/being able//
<chazco> Textmaker draws identically to MS Word when using Windows, but not on Ubuntu... i'm guessing its the fonts (Arial is the one used mostly)
<twosouls82> ejer: reading it
<sdsheeks> ejer: yup already have..this was the last thing I wanted to get configured...don't like my laptop being on top of my desk...i tend to spill my coffee every now and then :)
<ejer> twosouls82: depends how many systems, what sort of stuff you need to do.. obviously ssh is THE remote tool
<fliegenderfrosch> esteth: append it to the PATH environment variable
<ejer> clusterssh is pretty cool if all machines are very similar
<speeddemon8803> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<esteth> fliegenderfrosch: so something like EXPORT $PATH=$PATH:/foo/bar/baz ?
<speeddemon8803> great, it knows what that is, ubotu was scaring me yesterday not knowing what major packages were :)
<ejer> fliegenderfrosch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177159
<twosouls82> ejer: good to see it is in the repos :)
<twosouls82> now I do it using scripts, it works, but it needs a lot of work too
<fliegenderfrosch> ejer: you should send this to esteth, not to me :)
<ejer> sorry
<luciddr34m3r> Any ideas on this better issue I'm having? It's been a problem for awhile now, and I just cant figure it out...
<ejer> esteth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177159 ;)
<rand0m1nt> hi
<hajiki> hey guys, I have a problem... the ubuntu USplash does Not appear when I shut down my machine just a black screen... how can I fix this??? help me please!
<patogen> What is a good image viewer?
<ejer> does it shut down hajiki?
<ejer> patogen: i like kuickshow
<cobolfoo> patogen: use the linux version of picasa
<hajiki> ejer: yes it does
<chazco> Anyone know if there is something that prevents the msttcorefonts being spaced correctly?
<rand0m1nt> does anyone knows about sysvinit? i get errors while dist-upgrade
<kenpotf> ejer: thanks for the tip on rsync; it worked great
<ejer> hajiki: so your problem is that splash screen just does not show?
<hajiki> ejer: yep
<ejer> chazco: look at the font settings in the application, sometimes sizes or kerning gets changed
<alison_oxo> anyone have a good ubuntu theme they would like to share?
<patogen> ejer / cobolfoo: Thank you, will look into
<cobolfoo> alison: blubuntu
<chazco> ejer - Cant find anything obvious, its the same app as im using on Windows, but renders wrong on Ubuntu. Afaiks the only thing it could be is the fonts...
<Yahooada1> Hey guys, the shortcut on my keyboard to change volume changes the "Speaker" channels volume, but i want it to change the "Volume" channels volume, how can i change it?
<ejer> alison_oxo: look at http://art.gnome.org/ under top rated...
<rand0m1nt> @alison_oxo didn't you found something on www.gnome-look.org?
<alison_oxo> i found "some" at gnome-look
<alison_oxo> not a lot to my taste :)
<ejer> chazco: could be lots of stuff, including bugs... it is not uncommon for rendering to be different across two platforms, web pages will look different, etc...
<fliegenderfrosch> alison_oxo: have a look at kims-area.com
<esteth> ejer: Will that work if this machine is only ever connected to over SSH? The file had to be created, so it seems like it wont work
<nios> when i do apt-get remove pidgin all files with pdigin doesnt get removed. ist possible to do with purge or something?
<rand0m1nt> @alison_oxo why don't you change it? unpack and change ;)
<Darkmystere> Err, I was here uyesturday about network manager yea i installed the vpn plugin and it came back..then u upgraded and rebooted and its the same as it was again
<ejer> alison_oxo: play with customize button in appearances, you can do what you like from a good base theme
<rand0m1nt> @alison_oxo i did it this way
<sleek> how do i get sshfs to let me mount a directory?
<twosouls82> ejer: it looks like it suits my needs, thanks, I will give it a shot
<chazco> ejer - As I understand the application it is the same code base. It uses their own file format filters and so on. The only aspect that seems to be OS dependant is OLE (not used here) and fonts...
<rand0m1nt> does anyone knows about sysvinit? i get errors while dist-upgrade
<ejer> esteth: should do, bash_profile should be sourced from ssh login
<cobolfoo> alison_oxo,  blubuntu is a pretty simple one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Blubuntu , nothing fancy but better than the default orange/brown one
<chazco> Just trying to avoid switching back to Windows
<hajiki> :(
<bulkah> thanx all helper  ,
<alison_oxo> im using bluejoy theme atm
<alison_oxo> and overglossed
<Yahooada1> Hey guys, the shortcut on my keyboard to change volume changes the "Speaker" channels volume, but i want it to change the "Volume" channels volume, how can i change it?
<ejer> chazco: what is the actual problem?
<bulkah> now 2. quation ?
<esteth> ejer: okies, thanks a lot :)
<rand0m1nt> I need sysvinit help
<luciddr34m3r> Anybody have an idea why my battery wouldnt be working with my fresh gutsy install? I've tested several batteries. If not, is there a better place to ask?
<speeddemon8803> lucid, that sounds like a hardware issue...hmmm
<ejer> luciddr34m3r: what does 'not work' mean? when you unplug from power it dies?
<chazco> ejer - The documents dont display as the do on Windows. Without the msfonts the app uses the best it can find, which comes close to rendering correctly, but not quite. With the msfonts the document renders badly (fonts visibly not padded out) and can end up losing over a page (but not losing it if that makes sense)
<bulkah> how can umonth my sda1 disc lebel from  desktop
<Darkmystere> Err, I was here uyesturday about network manager yea i installed the vpn plugin and it came back..then u upgraded and rebooted and its the same as it was again
<luciddr34m3r> Yeah, it doesnt charge when I boot with it in. If the laptop is on and I remove it and put it back in, my keyboard and mouse lock up, but it starts charging.
<prince_jammys> chazco: you could try copying the fonts into the fonts folder inside wine
<chazco> prince_jammys - Im not using Wine, it has a native Linux version
<ejer> chazco: very possible problem is within document itself.. i have never even heard of the app you are using, have you considered using OO or pdf?
<prince_jammys> chazco: oh ok, sorry
<jarrettgreen> so here's a question: when I usermod my own  home directory, does that take place immediately or on relogin - the reason I ask, is when I ftp'd in right after doing that, it didn't work, but then I relogged in to see if it took on the shell and then it worked
<twosouls82> ejer: one last question; on the faq of puppet they continuously mention "server", can I read "client" here?
<fliegenderfrosch> bulkah: you mean that the partition is still mouted, but the icon doesn't show up anymore?
<luciddr34m3r> Me and maybe 10 other classmates have the same exact laptop with ubuntu on it, and they don't have a problem... but I've tested with their batteries with no luck.
<twosouls82> s/mention/mentions/
<cobolfoo> jarrettgreen, relogin needed
<chazco> ejer - Happens with mutliple documents... OO gets it worse than Textmaker (its fairly popular). PDF isnt accepted at uni :(
<ejer> twosouls82: i think it needs a 'server', a central place you control clients from, this would be your workstation I suppose in some setups
<chazco> ejer - PDF also doesnt solve the problem if i need to download a .doc and print it here
<ejer> well OO handles .doc fine
<rand0m1nt> hello, didn't someone made a distro-upgrade and get problems with sysvinit?
<luciddr34m3r> Oddly enough, the power manager claims I have two battery bays, both at 0%. But I have only 1 bay. The laptop will stay on for about 10 seconds without AC power.
<chazco> ejer - It doesnt render them as Office does. Textmaker gets much closer, but still not perfect - when it should be
<bulkah> hmm ok.
<luciddr34m3r> I just reinstalled Ubuntu today so I'd know I never messed anything up.
<ceil420> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> :x
<twosouls82> ejer: if that's so it is able to deal with multiple servers :) we'll see
<ejer> chazco: that is a document problem then IMO... word uses lots of weird formatting
<rand0m1nt> hello, didn't someone made a distro-upgrade and get problems with sysvinit?
<ejer> twosouls82: clients can be servers... clients are machines accepting patches etc.... they are puppet clients altho they may be mail servers etc..
<_mug> hail to the toast :P
<chazco> ejer - I would agree - except when converted to .odt or even .tmd (the Textmaker) format it still happens. I'm 99% sure its something to do with the MS fonts
<bulkah> my laptop was opening i take an err massge  that is :
<chazco> If only because installing them has such a drastic (and oddly, bad) effect on the apperance
<ejer> chazco: as long as MS fonts are installed, what other problem do you think it could be then
<bulkah> pci bug # 81 what is this
<chazco> ejer - I was thinking something preventing the usual padding/spacing or something
<bulkah> and what i must must do
<ejer> if you want to send me an example I will look chazco
<ejer> chazco, you have reset the font size etc?
<luciddr34m3r> ejer, speeddemon8803: any of that batter info help at all, or ring any bells? i couldnt find any info on a similar problem online, and already looked in the help forum
<chazco> ejer - Tried everything that seems obvious (although the solution probably will be simple)... am trying a few last ideas. If I dont make progress i'll send you an example
<saff> hey all, need a hand getting my vid card drivers working (nvidia 7600gt, on gutsy). when drivers install with restricted manager, X won't start at all after reboot ("no screens found"), when installing by hand the drivers work, but direct rendering is off
<speeddemon8803> luciddr34m3r: I just bought a new battery about a week ago.
<rand0m1nt> didn't no one has problems with sysvinit?
<bluefoxx> ok, after a horrible surprise system crash<shakes fist at{imaginary} person tripping over cord> and rebooting a few times, i got into the scsi bios util[usb was screwed up for some reason] and did a low level format on the scsi drive, it works fine and just formatted it to ext3. also got sata working again, cable was shorting itself out inside somehow, twisted it around and rebooted a bunch of times and now its back<crosses fingers
<bluefoxx>  in hope of not having to reboot until absoulutely needed>
<saff> i've tried switching up the xorg.conf a few times, no dice
<ejer> that is a hardware problem luciddr34m3r IMO, try cleaning the battery contacts in laptop with pencil eraser
<Yahooada1> Hey guys, the shortcut on my keyboard to change volume changes the "Speaker" channels volume, but i want it to change the "Volume" channels volume, how can i change it?
<luciddr34m3r> speeddemon8803: I've checked it on multiple batteries... if its hardware, its my mobo or something
<ejer> Yahooada1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<killux> hey, I have a linksys wusb11 v 2.8 and im running gusty
<Yahooada1> ejer - thanks :)
<saff> weird problem, lucidd
<iositd> yeah this is moar like it ...
<killux> this device kinda works but when booting up, the device cause ubuntu to stall for about 2 minutes
<bluefoxx> my only problem is that for some reason i can't seem to get past either "waiting for root file system" or "loading hardware drivers" when booting normally sometimes. taking out the un-used wi-fi card has taken care of the latter, but the former still persists D: any suggestions?
<killux> so boot up time is very lengthy
<killux> does anyone know how to properly install this device?
<bluefoxx> and im also wondering how hot plugging workss in linux, as at the store i go to the hot plug both saa and scsi drives w/o rebooting theyr comps, which run linux
<tilgovi> So I'm home for the weekend, which means my normal nfs share isn't available
<tilgovi> Whenever automount is running, it seems like nautilus won't start and I have some problems logging in sometimes
<bluefoxx> and i hope to get some more scsi drives and hot plug them into the system, mount them/configure them as some sort of RAID setup, and backup my system across them
<tilgovi> however, stopping automount gives me Couldn't stop automount for /net
<tilgovi> Any idea?
<ejer> tilgovi: in your fstab, add intr in the options section
<tushyd> anyone know if it's possible to run piclens in ubuntu?
<nomaS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tilgovi> ejer: for which entry?  I have no entry for my autofs system?  Or do you mean add this in /etc/auto.net or something?
<luciddr34m3r> So no ideas why it would cause my keyboard and mouse to quit on me? The screen still refreshes even... or know where else I could go ask?
<alison_oxo> what them are you guys using for ubuntu?
<Yahooada1> to install the flash plugin for firefox, what directory should i enter (it suggests /usr/lib/mozilla but doesnt accept that)
<ejer> tilgovi: how are you mounting them
<andres_> hi all
<ejer> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree Yahooada1
<tilgovi> ejer: I have the default auto.net and auto.master in which I uncomment the /net line
<fliegenderfrosch> alison_oxo: don't you find something on gnome-look.org?
<LetsGo67> How come Ubuntu shows two nm-applets when I start up?  How can I permanently remove one?
<bulkah> u still here ?
<tilgovi> ejer: intr is in the options in auto.net
<luisbg> if I rm in a terminal, is there a way to get back the file?
<acee1234> is there any way to keep ubuntu from crashing when logging off or restarting x? using ati x1400 restricted drivers sorry if this double posts
<hunteke> bah! upgrading the ram in a vostro 1500 is a little harder: http://pctipguys.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=36
<NativeAngels> hello havin installed mysql im still gettin an error can anyone help me
<ejer> tilgovi: i don't know that program, I would not use it personally
<NativeAngels> on phpmyadmin
<twosouls82> ejer: you, plus http://reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet/wiki/WhosUsingPuppet, answered that last question before trial phase for me
<tilgovi> ejer: what program are you talking about?
<hunteke> ah, sorry about, wrong room
<twosouls82> merci
<bluefoxx> and while im on my insane quest to perfect my computer without spending any money what so ever anyone feel free to send me your old harddrives or storage media, working or not XD....
<ejer> tilgovi: autofs ?
<fliegenderfrosch> LetsGo67: maybe there are two entries in settings>sessions?
<alison_oxo> no fliegenderfrosch
<iositd> acee1234, define crashing? do you get a bsod? does it freeze? does it fall back to console?
<acee1234> iositd:  it freezes displaying only my background
<LetsGo67> fliegenderfrosch: sorry, I am using Xubuntu
<peanuter> Hello.  I just bought a dedicated server with ubuntu 6.06 and looking to enable universe/multiverse?
<ejer> !sources | peanuter
<ubotu> peanuter: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<peanuter> thanks
<fliegenderfrosch> alison_oxo: well, so what are you looking for if you don't like one of 1200 themes?
<iositd> ejer, wtf it seems like you know everything there is to know about ubuntu :p
<ejer> nah google does
<speeddemon8803> iositd: that would be impossible ;)
<iositd> lol
<`Tanner> If i run ubuntu via live disc, can i take out the disk and resume in windows XP, no files erased or anything?
<speeddemon8803> iositd: unless your that famous Mark..whatshisname :P
<ejer> yes `Tanner
<`Tanner> ok, Thanks.
<iositd> speeddemon8803, ofcourse it would be impossible, but i've been watchin for a couple hours and not only did he help me out but almost everyone else :p
<speeddemon8803> iositd: Shuttleworth! thats it!
<acee1234> iositd: any ideas?
<iositd> speeddemon8803, never heard of him tbh
 * ejer blasts off
<twosouls82> I am currently using zeroconf, will I break it once I install bind9 to do the dirty job?
<iositd> acee1234, no i'm afraid not
<speeddemon8803> iositd: *choke* founder of ubuntu
<iositd> speeddemon8803, i haven'
<alison_oxo> im not sure
<iositd> t used ubuntu that long yet :p
<alison_oxo> what theme are You using fliegenderfrosch?
<knappen> anyone wanna help me with grub?
<speeddemon8803> iositd: im full of trivial information, hang around me and you will learn a lot about ubuntu..better yet..hang out here :)
<fliegenderfrosch> alison_oxo: glasa from kims-area.com
<acee1234> iositd: alright
<alison_oxo> i might try that thanks
<_mug> `Tanner: taking out the disc while running ubuntulive may not be a good idea, but unless you mount a windows-partition and do damage by force no changes will be made to your windiws
<iositd> speeddemon8803, did you really think i was going to do something else? :P
<IvorTangrean> I am having a problem making a Ubuntu package for my work, can someone give me a little help?
<speeddemon8803> iositd: Possibly :)
<iositd> speeddemon8803, and ofcourse when possible i might be able to help some ppl around ;-)
<ejer> alison_oxo: some good inspiration here http://www.lynucs.org/?gnome
<alison_oxo> great thanks!
<alison_oxo> :)
<knappen> anyone wanna help me with grub?
<`Tanner> _mug, i just meant if i boot pc via live disc, and then go into ubuntu, turn off pc, remove disk, boot up i will resume in windows XP, correct?
<ejer> IvorTangrean: could help http://www.schotty.com/wordpress/?p=47
<ejer> !ask | knappen
<ubotu> knappen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<speeddemon8803> Knappen: did you try looking up !grub ?
<speeddemon8803> ejer, he did ask the question :)
<_mug> `Tanner: correct.
<speeddemon8803> he/she
<iositd> `Tanner, correct
<knappen> !grub
<`Tanner> ok, Thanks. XD
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IvorTangrean> ejer: thank you I will take a look
<ejer> speeddemon8803: i dont see it
<iositd> `Tanner, unless ofcourse you forcefully do something with your windows partition, windows is safe
<speeddemon8803> NOW......what are you having trouble with knappen...what PART of grub?
<knappen> hahaha. :> I have lost my windows boot.
<_mug> `Tanner:  unless you install ubuntu, or -as above mentioned - mount your windows-harddrive and do chages
<speeddemon8803> Knappen: FIrst link ;)
<acee1234> what is the appropriate interval to repeat a question?
<speeddemon8803> Acee1234: when it scrolls past visibility on the screen..and its been like 10+ minutes.
<acee1234> alright
<_mug> acee1234: none. just give every necessary information you have..
<|Prometheus|> hi - does anyone know if there is a gui version of links (the terminal text based webbrowser).. I am sure I remember one
<knappen> Hmm, sec and i'll giv u the command i'l tried with.
<ejer> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ejer> hmm sorry
<speeddemon8803> Acee1234: thats how i gague it anyways, its always different :)
<alison_oxo> hey guys im having a problem installing awn
<alison_oxo> i need awn for the "advanced desktop effecits" right?
<knappen> tilel windows xp, root (hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader +1
<`Tanner> _MUG, and installing ubuntu .. you would do that by clicking on the install icon on the desktop when using ubuntu via live disc, correct?
<knappen> , is <br>
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: no you need compiz for that
<tushyd> how do I send a file over bluetooth to my phone?
<acee1234> is there any way to keep ubuntu from freezing when logging off or restarting x? using ati x1400 restricted drivers
<speeddemon8803> !bluetooth | tushyd
<ubotu> tushyd: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alison_oxo> yeah thats what i mean prince_jammys
<alison_oxo> but, i always get a problem installing compiz
<alison_oxo> not sure why
<alison_oxo> after i install it, my effects are not enabled
<ejer> |Prometheus|: doesn't really make sense, you can run it in a terminal in X...
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: so it installs fine but you cant get it to do anything?
<_mug> `Tanner:  yap
<iositd> alison_oxo, what have you installed precisely? compiz?
<`Tanner> Thanks for all your help <3
<alison_oxo> that is correct
<|Prometheus|> ejer, yes - i know that, but there is a version that supports images isnt there? I'm just after the most lightweight browser ore light weight than epiphany
<pretender_> can anyone tell me some good CD and DVD cover label software for ubuntu some thing similar to cdrlabel.com
<alison_oxo> i installed compiz and all extra's for it
<|Prometheus|> *more
<iositd> alison_oxo, what graphics card do you have? and have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<`Tanner> does ubuntu 7.10 come w/ compiz?
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: try the following command::  compiz --replace
<ejer> |Prometheus|: look into dillo - that is what you want i think, look here for a hacky links http://xray.sai.msu.ru/~karpov/links-hacked/
<ejer> ya i don't get installing compiz... it IS installed
<|Prometheus|> ejer, thanks :)
<alison_oxo> yeah i had to do that last time
<infbliss> is there a voice chat app for ubuntu
<alison_oxo> but it creats a problem with my desktop
<infbliss> ?
<infbliss> like google talk
<infbliss> ?
<alison_oxo> my screen flickers and some apps dont function properly
<ejer> infbliss: ekiga
<infbliss> please do not recommend teamspeak
<ejer> !info ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.11-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5009 kB, installed size 14660 kB
<alison_oxo> like Movie Player/Totem wont play
<luisa> infbliss: skype? ventrilo? mmm...
<knappen> I'll just trying to repair my windows. I'm just to confused to use anything with sudo.
<infbliss> luisa: i would prefer open source implementations
<S4nD3r> I know that here is about ubuntu... Id like to know what package to install to have sound themes playing in gnome!!!
<_mug> `Tanner: booting-crashcourse: if you power up your pc, the bios takes control. if you set it up to load the operating-system, that is installed on a harddrive, THAT OS has control. if you boot from CD, THAT OS has control.
<ejer> infbliss: ekiga is open source and already installed
<fliegenderfrosch> infbliss: ekiga?
<infbliss> ejer: thank you
<`Tanner> Ok, thanks mug.
<asathoor> strange problem - my wlan drops the connection to the router ...
<ejer> ..and ekiga is awesome
<mzanfardino> question: what is the command to force a user to log off/kill a user?
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: i don't have it installed so i can't look ... though i think i recall that there's some option that might affect that
<chase_> hello
<alison_oxo> yah
<chase_> new ubuntu user here
<alison_oxo> last time i had to do a "clean install"
<ejer> mzanfardino: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-kill-and-logout-users.html
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: excuse the vagueness, but look around in compiz options
<alison_oxo> heh ok
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: i would look, but it's not installed on my comp right now
<asathoor> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chase_> Ok to ask a general Linux/Ubuntu question in here?
<mzanfardino> ejer: thanks
<soulburner> hello everyone
<ejer> np
<slpoop> wow, busy
<ejer> mzanfardino: this is kewl too http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-find-out-what-other-users-are-doing/
<_mug> does anyone know a compiz /wobblinwindows-chan? if you move a windows to the upper right it keeps wobbling
<tushyd> it says in gutsy bluetooth icon will show and it does but when I right click on it it only gives me an about and exit button
<ejer> yes chase_ you can try :)
<chase_> i just started with Ubuntu. So not as many virii, spyware, etc.. on Linux distros??
<slpoop> ok - question: how to get secondlife windlight running with wine on gutsy
<ejer> well, none to speak of chase_
<alison_oxo> prince_jammys i installed compiz from the package manager, but it doesnt show up under System->Preferences
<chase_> ejer- wow... I see
<alison_oxo> any ideas?
<chase_> EJER -  any "suites" nevertheless, that are A/V, firewall that I can buy/d/l?
<tushyd> i can't figure out how to send a file to my phone via bluetooth, can someone help besides giving me the bluetooth help link?
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: you can access the settings by typing "ccsm"
<ejer> alison_oxo: system>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<iositd> alison_oxo, it won't show up as compiz, it will show up as advanced desktop settings
<julabask>  i seriously need help i have fglrx version 8.455 but when i try to run turn on extra desktop effects in appearance it says desktop effects could not be enabled. i have an ati x1300 and compiz is installed.
<cs189> Hi, who/where can I make a suggestion for the live cd? I have a bluetooth keyboard and I think until bluetooth can be auto setup it should not be turned on by default; on the live cd it disables my keyboard dongle that I'd need to use to config the bluetooth; right?
<ejer> chase_: they are free, look for clamav
<ejer> !firewall | chase_
<ubotu> chase_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chase_> EJER - Ok ! thanks :)
<macogw> cs189: ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list, i think
<chase_> now.... how to set up a new irc server in xhcat :P
<WhiteNerd> Anyone know why the Ubuntu Server 7.1 Image is so slow. I've tried many different CDs and CD-Drives and they all are SO SLOW
<mzanfardino> ejer: yeah, I'm familiar with the who -u and w commands... I just didn't recall the skill command.  Thanks
<sudobash> ClamAV rocks
<macogw> cs189: or suggest it as a blueprint on launchpad
<alison_oxo> ejer: i dont have system>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<cs189> macogw: thanks
<chase_> wow, so many users in here
<alison_oxo> and i dont have "advanced desktop settings"
<macogw> cs189: i guess i couldve just whispered that since im sittin next to you
<speeddemon8803> !viruses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sudobash> but the win32 ver sucks because it needs .NET
<speeddemon8803> hehe :)
<macogw> chase_: always
<chase_> ubotu OK! thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok! thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chase_> maco --- nice
<speeddemon8803> i love it, ubotu has no clue about viruses :)
<WhiteNerd> Anyone know why the Ubuntu Server 7.1 Image is so slow. I've tried many different CDs and CD-Drives and they all are SO SLOW
<Isaksen> I am trying to make a deb package! where should a program be send to?
<sudobash> ubuntu doesnt get viruses
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: what happens when you do alt F2 and then type "ccsm"
<speeddemon8803> Exactly sudobash :)
<Vinch> top
<julabask>  i seriously need help i have fglrx version 8.455 but when i try to run turn on extra desktop effects in appearance it says desktop effects could not be enabled. i have an ati x1300 and compiz is installed. can someone please help me i love those effects and its worked before but i cant figure out what wrong now
<Isaksen> at the moment i put it in /opt/myprig
<macogw> chase_: cs189 & i are sitting in our cs189 system administration class right now
<chase_> So....should I even bother with some firewall package?
<ejer> alison_oxo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<sudobash> I suppose one will get written though
<chase_> I dual with XP Pro
<chase_> sorry for mentioning that :)
<alison_oxo> ccsm
<alison_oxo> The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<alison_oxo> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<alison_oxo> yeah i did that
<macogw> chase_: iptables is the firewall. its built into the kernel
<sudobash> chase get a spare pc and run OpenBSD on it
<chase_> maco - haha nice! good wi-fi in class?
<ejer> chase_: you are a million times safer on ubuntu :)
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: you did what?
<chase_> ejer - I here :)
<macogw> chase_: you can modify its rules manually using the iptables command or use a graphical one like firestarter
<ejer> approximately
<alison_oxo> installed that manager
<WhiteNerd> Anyone know why the Ubuntu Server 7.1 Image is so slow. I've tried many different CDs and CD-Drives and they all are SO SLOW
<ubuntux> is there an easyway to change the mount path and name of an usb connected storage device like a usbdrive?
<alison_oxo> compizconfig-settings-manager
<chase_> maco - excellent, I see! thanks
<chase_> you guys are helpful
<tushyd> when i run gnome-obex-server I get "unable to initialize OBEX source" and "coulnd't initialise OBEX listener"
<ejer> alison_oxo: follow instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<chase_> I appreciate it
<sudobash> WhiteNerd try the DVD
<chase_> this is my new channel :)
<macogw> chase_: all ports are technically open by default, but nothing listens on any of them by default. if you start a service like sshd, itll listen on its port and the rest will reject all data
<sudobash> and more RAM
<tinin> How could I partition the HD of a notebook with 32 of ram?
<chase_> maco - -- I see!
<alison_oxo> ok "ccsm" opens up advanced desktop effects
<WhiteNerd> Sudobash: Does the DVD run any faster?
<sudobash> tinin fdisk
<sudobash> yes
<chase_> I will retrieve "Firestarter"
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: good
<sudobash> installs much quicker also
<ompaul> chase_, you don't need it
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: look around there for "video plugin"
<chase_> ompaul--- hmmm ok...
<riddlebox> does anyone know of a way to send an email from cli, and attach a file?
<macogw> chase_: nothing listens on any ports by default, so nothing can get in
<julabask> does any one know how to fully uninstall compiz from ubuntu including all config files from the home folder for it
<tinin> sudobash I mean, do I need live cd with fdisk?
<alison_oxo> ok wait prince_jammys
<Slart> riddlebox: there must be lots of mail-clients for command line out there.. tried google?
<WhiteNerd> Thanks
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: luck?
<ompaul> !virus > chase_ (check the message from the bot - might help understand that this is not the same as the platform you are most likely moving from)
<sudobash> it can run off of floppy
<ejer> julabask: why not just turn it off
<chase_> Just to test it out, I purchased a DVD media kit on the Sun website
<Slart> riddlebox: you're going to use it in a script?
<jpeterman> anyone know a channel where i can ask questions on general-hardware issues?
<alison_oxo> it says i have "blur" effect enabled, but it isnt working
<alison_oxo> do i need to restart x ?
<julabask> does any one know how to fully uninstall compiz from ubuntu including all config files from the home folder for it or old config files that could be hiding.
<sudobash> you can make one with a 2000 installation i think
<riddlebox> Slart, yes
<ejer> riddlebox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mailx
<sudobash> or you can download a fdisk boot image
<iositd> alison_oxo, the best thing wuold be to enable wobbly windows and test if your windows when you drag them move wobbly :-)
<riddlebox> thanks
<sudobash> and use rawrite to write it to floppy
<iositd> that is the easiest to check
<prince_jammys> alison_oxo: try it. or you could do      metacity --replace and then compiz --replace
<fiddybux> does anyone experience preference windows that aren't big enough for the content their meant to display?
<dgjones> julabask, sounds like your missing a step in the install, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" and then restart, that normally solves the problem with ati radeon or ati radeon xpress cards
<macogw> chase_: if someone was already in there...somehow...like if you installed a trojan or something and it's phoning home... it could send info, but nobody can get in unless there's a service listening (like ssh) and they get in through that service (and ssh is about the only one that's going to let htem execute commands on your box) but by default there's no ssh server installed anyway.  you're 100% secure by default
<rinaldi_> sometimes videos are just displayed as pink and greenish lines. what could be going wrong?
<macogw> chase_: at least as far as remote is concerned...
<Slart> fiddybux: yes.. usually I just resize them
<macogw> chase_: with physical access, there's no such thing as security
<ejer> rinaldi_: can be encrypted video
<julabask> ejer: because i installed my ubuntu with a home folder from another version of 7.10 ubuntu but ubuntu seems to have held on to olde config files from my other version and is getting confuse
<fiddybux> slart: yes i resize all the time
<julabask> ejer: because i installed my ubuntu with a home folder from another version of 7.10 ubuntu but ubuntu seems to have held on to olde config files from my other version and is getting confused
<chase_> maco - yeah
<fiddybux> slart: it's annoying
<iositd> macogw, i disagree. If you can overflow a buffer and fill it with shellcode, you could, if the program you've exploited had root, get a rootshell ;-)
<macogw> julabask: sudo aptitude purge compiz
<alison_oxo> i dont understand why my my desktop effects are not working
<prince_jammys> yep
<fiddybux> slart: firefox is a bugger for it
<rinaldi_> ejer: well it happens to all my videos for a while, but a reboot or simply waiting then trying again will do the trick....
<macogw> iositd: ok fine, you're 99% secure :P
<tdawgedogg> can someone walk me through how to install and compile my first ubuntu program via terminal
<alison_oxo> its installed, i enabled the effects, but i dont get the wobbly effect or blur
<iositd> macogw, yeah that's more like it :p
<iositd> macogw, compare that to the 1% secure from m$
<ejer> rinaldi_: see if it happens when you are running an opengl prog like google earth
<Slart> tdawgedogg: what program is it?
<tdawgedogg> hamachi
<macogw> iositd: thats not something a firewall has any effect on though...well, except the phone home part...in which case you block outgoing ports, not incoming ones
<chase_> yeah, physical is physical :)
<tdawgedogg> i didnt see it on the respitories
<julabask> i did the purge and then reinstall seemed to not help i am going to try the xgl install package someone recomended above
<chase_> then I can call the cops
<Slart> tdawgedogg: never heard of it.. better ask someone that has worked with it before
<iositd> macogw, if it's a smart firewall it'll filter out the shellcode and thus preventing the overflow ;-)
<rinaldi_> ejer: also if i disable/enable compiz (depending on what its on in the first place) it works too, but il give google earth a try
<tdawgedogg> its not hard i just have to follow the wiki
<ejer> rinaldi_: i am not sure why, but it happens when using compiz and an opengl app
<tdawgedogg> i know how to run the program....just getting it installed and where to put it is hard for me
<tdawgedogg> im a linux nub
<Slart> tdawgedogg: ok.. lemme check the wiki.. you have the source downloaded?
<ejer> tdawgedogg: i install hamachi all the time
<tdawgedogg> yeah heres link'
<fiddybux> won't it just work with checkinstall?
<rinaldi_> ejer: i have blender, thats open gl so il try that
<tdawgedogg> https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/list.asp
<esteth> How do i detach a process from the terminal i started it in? I want to start a server application through ssh, but want it to keep running after i logout.
<fiddybux> assuming you have sudo apt-get build-essential installed
<ejer> tdawgedogg: you just do 'tar zxvf hamachi-0.9.tar,gz', cd hamachi, sudo make install, sudo tuncfg
<S4nD3r> I know that here is about ubuntu... Id like to know what package to install to have sound themes playing in gnome!!!
<tdawgedogg> from what directory
<Slart> tdawgedogg: ok.. you have the source.. in a tar.gz file?
<tdawgedogg> where do i download hamachi too
<tdawgedogg> desktop
<ejer> tdawgedogg: but that only gives you a cli application, no gui... you have to then install hamachi-gui which takes all sorts of dependencies
<void^> esteth: 'program &' or use screen
<Slart> tdawgedogg: desktop is fine
<ejer> tdawgedogg: unless you are pretty comfortable installing stuff, this is gonna be a harder one for ya
<tdawgedogg> shit i want hamachi like windows version
<tushyd> help! running gnome-obex-server gives me this: couldn't initialise OBEX listener
<tdawgedogg> shit...why isnt this one on the respitories
<julabask> xserve-xgl did not fix it
<esteth> void^: I'll need screen then, unfortunately. & doesn't detach the process, only lets you keep using the terminal
<tdawgedogg> its a popular as hell program
<nickrud> !language | tdawgedogg
<ubotu> tdawgedogg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fiddybux> tushyd: are you doing some bluetooth thing
<julabask> it installed and i restarted but compiz will not start
<tdawgedogg> !barrel roll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about barrel roll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tinin> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ejer> tdawgedogg: because hamachi doesn't want it to be, look in forums
<tushyd> yes, i want to send a file to my phone but can't
<elevenfifty5> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elevenfifty5> wow uboto, you blow ^_^
<tushyd> fiddybux, yes trying to send something to my phone
<ejer> !info fdisk
<ubotu> Package fdisk does not exist in gutsy
<ejer> hehe
<fiddybux> tushyd: what error do you get again
<fevel> heyheyhey
<void^> esteth: 'nohup program &' then
<fevel> anyone using this new kde4??
<rinaldi_> ejer: well i started blender and compiz is on and the videos don't work again, it could be a coincidence though because i never had it running before, and compiz is on and off...
<ejer> blender rinaldi_
<ejer> that is cause
<esteth> void^: Oooh, thanks
<tushyd> fiddybux, http://pastebin.com/d667871b1
<rinaldi_> ejer...
<iKap> is there a command to upgrade pidgin through terminal?
<tolecnal> argh! this is sooo frustrating. ubuntu installs nicely, I do a 'aptitude update' and 'aptitude safe-upgrade', install the restricted drivers set including nvidia into xorg and set up compiz (flat file). everything works fine and speedy, until I reboot. then the machine just halts and init of either ssh or cupsd, but I can still go to another console and log in as a normal user. using sudo doens't work, nor do 'su -' (have set a root passwd). Command
<ejer> rinaldi_: try running mplayer with -vo xv
<tolecnal> looking at the error logs tells me nothing
<rinaldi_> ok
<Slart> iKap: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tolecnal> what might be wrong here?
<Darkmystere> Hey, can some one help me it seems everytime i reboot network-manager is removed....like if i rebooted right now id have to put CD in and reinstall network-manager to be able to connect to wireless..
<Darkmystere> because when i reboot it doesnt hav enable roaming and the applet doesnt load even if i did nm-applet
<ejer> why safe-upgrade tolecnal
<tushyd> fiddybux, any ideas?
<asathoor> iKap >> perhaps # sudo apt-get upgrade
<fiddybux> tushyd...check PM
<tolecnal> ejer: because when I use 'aptitude upgrade' it tells me to use 'safe-upgrade' instead
<tushyd> fiddybux, how do I?
<tdawgedogg> well related to hamachi....what is the best vnc client for linux
<Slart> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ejer> tolecnal: i would think you should do a dist-upgrade
<fiddybux> tushyd: i thought you should see pop up
<ASTURIAS> Can someone help me with a problem installing Ubuntu?
<Slart> there are lots.. krdc is the one I use
<tushyd> i'm in xchat, didn't see anything
<luisa> Can anyone tell me another way of installing Flash player plug in for firefox? From Flash website it doesnt work, from Add/Remove it doesn't work.
<Slart> ASTURIAS: not unless you tell us what it is
<tolecnal> ejer: and yes, I use aptitude instead of apt-get, but that really shouldn't matter should it
<ejer> nope
<tolecnal> luisa: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fiddybux> tushyd: do you have the following installed?  gnome-vfs-obexftp, libopenobex1, openobex-apps
<rinaldi_> ejer: videos work ok like that, with or without an opengl app running
<ejer> rinaldi_: yup, so edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and change default video device
<tinin> I need to add some ram to this notebook. It has a pc66 sdram sodimm slot. Would a pc100 or pc133 work too?
<luisa> tolecnal: flash is already the newest version, but firefox keeps telling me i need flash to see vids
<ubuntu> does a swap partition have to be right next to the ext3 partition
<ubuntu> or can it be on the other side of the drive
<fiddybux> tinin: should be backward compatible, as long as the pins line up
<ASTURIAS> I have Ubuntu in one of my laptops, but now I'mtrying to install it with the Live CD on another laptop and it is extremely slow,so, I downloaded the Alternate version and since my CD Rom does not work, I used an USB, the installation loads but it stops with this eror:An installation step failed [...] The failing step is : choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive., Is that a bug?, because I go back and nothing happens!!!
<tushyd> fiddybux, i'm not sure about libopenobex1 but the others i do
<ejer> ubuntu it can be anywhere
<Slart> luisa: start by removing it and then reinstall it.. "sudo apt-get remove --purge flash-plugin-nonfree".
<tushyd> fiddybux, actually i do
<fiddybux> tushyd: install that...I'm sure I had the same problem and that fixed it
<ejer> ASTURIAS: it means your network is not up usually
<ubuntu> cool
<Slart> luisa: start by removing it and then reinstall it.. "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree"... then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<tinin> fiddybux thanx
<tolecnal> ejer: the strange thing is, the system does not halt when booting into single user. and all commands work fine without a hitch, but as soon as I boot into a normal boot it hangs.
<ubuntu> can i specify ubuntu to use a partition already made?
<tushyd> fiddybux, says i already have it
<ubuntu> oh wait nevermind i thought this partition was 2 gigs its 2 megs
<fiddybux> tushyd: ok...well what was the error you get?
<Stwange> I have done sudo chown root somefile, how do I make it so noone but root can open it?
<sudobash> if it is compatible and healthy
<Slart> luisa: they've been updating that flash plugin so many times now.. I think they didn't cross all the t's or perhaps missed a dot over an i =)
<rinaldi_> ejer: its already vo=xv
<tushyd> fiddybux, http://pastebin.com/d667871b1
<luisa> Oh. ^^;
<ASTURIAS> I was seting up my Wireless, later I connected the computer using the Ethernet and I can see the Internet loading from the modem, the setup installing the network loads without problems...
<adac2> how can i check for errors i probably made by making an entry in /etc/fstab
<ejer> rinaldi_: makesure there is not something in ~/.mplayer/config,
<Thug4Life> exit
<ASTURIAS> I read here that itwas a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choose-mirror/+bug/43822
<luisa> Ah forget it, Ill just illegally download Lost >_>
<rinaldi_> ejer: nope
<Darkmystere> because when i reboot it doesnt hav enable roaming and the applet doesnt load even if i did nm-applet
<tushyd> fiddybux, all i want to do is send a file to my phone, haha
<rinaldi_> ejer: could it have been another coincidence because now the videos ware working vine without changing anything, but the next time it might not
<fiddybux> tushyd: I don't know then...my solution was to install gnome-vfs-obexftp when i couldn't get it working...from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup?highlight=%28bluetooth%29
<tushyd> i went through that page, but thanks fiddybux
<eax> Morning everyone :) I'm trying to use a Windows computer to connect to this one (Ubuntu 7.04) I have some folders that I'm sharing but when I try to connect it still asks me for a password? I try my normal one but it didn't work. What to do?
<fiddybux> tushyd: no prob
<fiddybux> hope you find a solution!
<catmistake> just had to reboot... up 281 days and the nxserver just crapped out, apache went haywire, ssh froze up... I have an old PIII coppermine tpA22m. Supposed to be 800MHz, but reported as being 650MHz... anyone know why my proc isn't running full speed?
<ejer> !samba | eax
<ubotu> eax: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fiddybux> tushyd: you're not using a Thinkpad are you?
<eax> Ejer: Thanks :)
<tushyd> nope, compal ifl-90
<agibby55> does anyone in here know about conky?
<neolith2099> anyone here got vmware 6 to do sound mixing in 64 bit environment?
<Slart> agibby55: what about it?
<fiddybux> tushyd: what bluetooth chipset?
<kakei> Hello, i installed ubuntu, but since that i can't acess windows, while accesing windows it finish the loading thing and then get stuck in a black screen, any ideas?
<fiddybux> kakei: sounds like your video card has not been auto configured
<eax> ejer: Apparently my system already has Samba installed. But how do I start it? :S
<agibby55> @slart, everytime i set it to autostart it's always on top
<tushyd> fiddybux: broadcom BCM2045
<fiddybux> tushyd: that should be ok
<rinaldi_> kakei: after intalling ubuntu, when i bot into vista it takes ages after the loading screen. how long have you left it?
<kakei> fiddybux, how can be that possible, windows just worked fine, before
<Slart> agibby55: you've changed the config file?
<agibby55> yes
<agibby55> let me check the specifics
<sudobash> tushyd try Back|Track 3 and see if it has the drivers you need
<kakei> rinaldi_, more than 15mins?
<Slart> agibby55: I think there was something about window class widget.. never had to mess with that.. it just worked
<fiddybux> kakei: misread your post...sorry
<rinaldi_> kakei: ouch welli dunno then, takes about 5 mins for me
<PhantomNJ> anyone experience their webcam constantly taking pictures while upgrading to hardy?
<agibby55> slart: own_window yes, and own_window_transparent yes
<sudobash> haha
<tushyd> sudobash, what is Back|Track 3
<mindframe-> is there anything in ubuntu that would affect firefox sending dns requests through a socks5 proxy?  no matter how i configure firefox or foxyproxy dns requests are still done on the client side.
<fiddybux> tushyd: is everything that should be ticked in the bluetooth prefs?
<aladdinsane> why on earth do i get Grub Error 18 at boot up when i just removed a disk i just use for storage, I have 3 disks on my system, one with XP, one with Xubuntu and the one i just talked about, any one understand?
<sudobash> a linux distro
<ubuntu> the mount point on a new install should be / right?
<patogen> I've set a bash alias a "god = sudo" but now if I set "newera" as an alias to upgrade all packages ... then the command "god newera"
<tushyd> i can't find any bluetooth prefs, fiddybux
<patogen> doesn't work ...
<patogen> how can I solve this?
<tushyd> fiddybux, nevermind
<patogen> does newera need to be an alias for root?
<Slart> agibby55: I use this line in my config.. own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<No1> hello people, I've been searching google forever trying to find a guide to show me how to change from a ubuntu 7.10 64 install to the normal i386 install but I have had no luck :( Is swapping from a 7.10 64 install to the 7.10 i386 without having to backup and redo the OS?? TIA :D
<ASTURIAS> Error message : An installation step failed [...] The failing step is : choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive.
<fiddybux> tushyd: SYSTEMS > PREFERENCES > BLUETOOTH PREFERENCES
<NativeAngels> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
<ejer> aladdinsane: because you just changed the order of your drives probably
<NativeAngels> can anyone hlep me with this error please
<rinaldi_> ejer: any more ideas? it just seems to choose at random when it wants to work or not
<ejer> No1: reinstall
<NativeAngels> ive installed mysql
<iKap> hey ejer do u remember me? the random desktop crash?
<ejer> rinaldi_: it has to do with opengl like I said, if -vo xv fixes it, change the line that runs maplyer to include that line to force it
<Junaos> Hi, whenever I try to run fglrxinfo, my X Server starts - if I do it in a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1), I get "Xlib: Connection to ":0:0" refused by server."
<aladdinsane> ejer: why does that matter for grub, and can i do something about it, i need to take out that disk
<uniXOs> Hi there guys, i'm having some troubles with my monitor (It shows some white lines and it's bright goes up) so, i was wondering if i have touched something in X or it's only a Hardware Problem? It started when i was about to login in Debian (Emulated with Qemu).
<Junaos> s/starts/restarts
<No1> ty :D and will that keep my apps/settings?
<draigfaol> I'm running Ubuntu on a Tecra 8200, and I need to find a way to get "toshset -fan on" into the boot so the system doesn't overheat while booting. >.>
<eax> How do I use Samba? It is installed but I can't see ANYWHERE to start/configure it :S
<mateusz>  Can't call method "inputs" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/WWW/Mechanize.pm line 1281
<mateusz> is mechanize broken?
<ejer> aladdinsane: you should install with just the disks you intend to use, you can fix it... !grub | aladdinsane
<mateusz> in ubuntu?
<ejer> !grub | aladdinsane
<ubotu> aladdinsane: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<szamer> hello there =)
<draigfaol> Hello szamer
<tushyd> fiddybux, all the services are checked
<prince_jammys> patogen: paste your newera alias command
<tushyd> still get the error
<fiddybux> tushyd: Hmmmm
<szamer> im a linux newbe i need need some advice
<eax> !samba | eax
<patogen> prince_jammys: in .bashrc "alias newera='apt-get upgrade'"
<draigfaol> szamer: First, did you read the FAQ?
<No1> ejer: ty for the help, so a reinstall should keep my apps/settings intact?
<fiddybux> tushyd: this is a tricky one
<aladdinsane> ejer: hehe, good tip, im sure its very unusual that people want to take a disk out, well, i'll have a look at the manual
<macogw> szamer: ask your question
<fiddybux> tushyd: have you tried another distro?
<ejer> No1: no, not necessarily
<tushyd> no
<ejer> aladdinsane: grub sees usb drives like regular drives, this is the problem
<tushyd> fiddybux, if i run Applications>Accessories>Bluetooth Analyzer, and I hit new local connection I get a "can't live import fro localhost"
<ejer> No1: always backup first
<szamer> i have freshly installed ubuntu 7.10, with compiz
<fiddybux> tushyd: try installing innotek virtualbox, and run another distro like Fedora 8
<hoarycripple>  exit
<ubuntu> how big is the default swap
<aladdinsane> ejer: im not talking about usb drives
<szamer> and i want to know is there enything more i can install to get more cool destop effects
<No1> :P gotchya on that, so a x64 backup can be restored on i386 of the same version?
<macogw> !ccsm | szamer
<ubotu> szamer: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<needhelpin> I need assistance with 2 things.  1) I am being told I have a Read-only file system when trying to updatedb.  mount says otherwise    2) when I click on menus it takes about 2 seconds for the menu to appear...anyway to make it instant?
<ejer> aladdinsane: ok, well even more so then
<prince_jammys> patogen: yeah i just tried and didnt work ... mmm.  sudo is a special command that invokes another command , probably has to do with it. not sure
<szamer> oh and by the way, excouse my english, im from poland heh :)
<draigfaol> sudo allows you to run a command as root without actually logging in as root.
<aladdinsane> ejer: ok you lost me in your logic now, well, thnx anyway, i'll look at the grub manual, maybe i'll find a solution there
<uniXOs> Guys, i need some help here, can the X server overload and damage the monitor if i try to emulate a virtual OS in graphic mode'
<patogen> prince_jammys: But since it uses the root account (even though disabled) maybe I can edit roots .bashrc?
<fiddybux> tushyd: I'm at a loss, i would try innotek next and see what a different os does...this way you can hopefully eliminate hardware probs
<uniXOs> ?
<ejer> aladdinsane: removing a drive without changing any configs will tend to confuse any operating system
<prince_jammys> patogen: you can try. i doubt it, but give it a shot
<draigfaol> uniXOs: Not that I know of.
<prince_jammys> patogen: that just might be it
<ASTURIAS> The problem is the network configuration then?
<tushyd> fiddybux, well thanks man
<macogw> szamer: there's a #ubuntu-pl if there's anything that's easier for you to ask/understand in polish than english
<needhelpin> uniXO's: Possible, bt the monitor should be able to look after itself...ie it shouldn't happen
<szamer> oh thanks mate
<fiddybux> tushyd: seriously innotek virtualbox will be a painfree way to test for you...and no prob
<aladdinsane> ejer, since windows 3.11 windows have never been confused, as far as i have experienced anyway, if you dont removed the system disk that was :)
<WhiteNerd> Is there a way to shrink the Ubuntu Desktop disks? I need it to fit on a 650MB disk instead of the 700MB ones
<tushyd> fiddybux, i shall give it a try this weekend
<draigfaol> WN: Nope.
<fiddybux> tushyd: go for a well developed os....like fedora 8 or open suse 10.whatever
<LHX2> uhhh... WN... you can't just shrink an iso file
<patogen> prince_jammys: Didn't work, well it's not that important :)
<ejer> aladdinsane: ah well, guess you removed an important one then
<tushyd> yeah, definitely
<cyberius> Hi! I have written my own script to make screenshots. How can I replace the normal "Screenshot programm" with the script when pressing the "Print" Button?
<LHX2> why are you buying 650's anyways? :-)
<pepe> alguien español?
<ejer> WhiteNerd: not easily, but I think alternate CD is a bit smalleer
<draigfaol> WN: Unless you have a program to modify ISOs, but even then, you'd cut out a lot of stuff.
<WhiteNerd> DraigFaol: So, I couldn't mount the .iso nad remove packages i don't need
<prince_jammys> patogen: try your newera as "sudo apt-get blah blah" whatever you wanted
<uniXOs> The thing is, i did it and my monitor is now showing some nice white lines, it has his years too, but i want to be sure that my X system is not damaged
<fiddybux> see ya'll
<AlbinoClock> I'm trying to share the speakers on my XP machine with my Ubuntu system over my network. I got PulseAudio for Ubuntu and Windows, but the version for Windows doesn't work. Are there any alternatives?
<ASTURIAS> Can this error message : An installation step failed [...] The failing step is : choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive, occurs when installing Ubuntu occurs because the network is not configured correctly?
<szamer> ok thanks macogw and cya folks
<LHX2> WN well i guess you could... but what if the installer hangs?
<WhiteNerd> LHX2: I have a re-writeble one and thats it ATM to use
<aladdinsane> ejer: no i didnt, thats why i asked here, cause its strange that it complains when its nothing on it
<WhiteNerd> EJER: By only 5mb
<LHX2> k
<No1> ejer: sorry to keep bugging ya, which app would you recommend for backups.. yes.... in linux I'm that noob :P
<ejer> aladdinsane: are you sure? i think you probably installed grub to it accidentally
<draigfaol> WN: Have you tried using the alternate install ISOs?
<josspyker> !backup
<LHX2> WhiteNerd: I get it. I would go withs some sort of alternate install
<ejer> No1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unison-file-synchronization-tool.html is pretty easy to use
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<No1> ty :D
<cyberius>  Hi! I have written my own script to make screenshots. How can I replace the normal "Screenshot programm" with the script when pressing the "Print" Button?
<aladdinsane>  ejer: then i wouldnt get the grub error message when i took it out
<WhiteNerd> LHX2: the only other install of Ubuntu is the alternate but its not small enough
<ejer> WhiteNerd: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso is 566M
<ASTURIAS> Can this error message : An installation step failed [...] The failing step is : choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive, while installing Ubuntu occurs because the network is not configured correctly?
<needhelpin> why is my /var directory telling me its read-only when mount says it isnt?
<WhiteNerd> Is Xubuntu just a good and up-to-date?
<draigfaol> Well, you could always go from a pervious version of Ubuntu that has a smaller ISO, and then update it from that version to the next.
<ejer> aladdinsane: it is easy to fix, follow instructions from link I posted back up a bit, or type !grub
<AtomicSpark> anyone know what file systems LVM supports?
<LHX2> WhiteNerd: I believe the only difference is it uses XFCE4 instead of gnome
<ejer> WhiteNerd: yes, comes with dif window manager, but you can install gnome after
<soulburner> ASTURIAS, yes when you get stuck on that screen you just have to choose to not configure the network and manually configure it after you get to the desktop
<WhiteNerd> Well it works for now anyways
<WhiteNerd> thanks
<aladdinsane> ejer: yeah im trying to find it right now
<ejer> AtomicSpark: all regular linux ones at least
<draigfaol> Welcome
<draigfaol> So, who here is experienced at writing scripts?
<ASTURIAS> Yes, but it wont let me proceed with the installation if it cannot connect to a mirror... How can I skip it if I'm using the Alternate 7.10 Gutsy
<AtomicSpark> ejer: what about FAT? i know ubuntu's partition manager can make a FAT partition, if i could have that on a LVM too that would be great. mm system wide encryption.
<ejer> why would you want that AtomicSpark
<ejer> since windows won't read LVM that I know of
<AlbinoClock> I'm trying to share the speakers on my XP machine with my Ubuntu system over my network. I got PulseAudio for Ubuntu and Windows, but the version for Windows doesn't work. Are there any alternatives?
<draigfaol> ejer: There are programs available for Windows to allow it to read other formats.
<Ayabara> hey. I'm trying to compile alsa from the source, but I get "Please specify the correct location via ALSAKERNELDIR environment variable". Any ideas?
<AtomicSpark> ejer: oh it wont? darn.
<ejer> draigfaol: LVM?
<draigfaol> Yep.
<LHX2> Ayabara: Is there a particular reason you need to install from source and not just use a binary?
<draigfaol> I have it on this desktop.
<AtomicSpark> ejer: I wanted to duel boot and have encrypted LVM underneeth it all. guess I cant do that. :\
<Cornel> hello, where can i download the network installer for ubuntu? (it's a small iso file, 30mb or so)
<TheDoyle> hello all.
<draigfaol> I'll be back.
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i want to connect to both wifi and ethernet at the same time, how do i go about doing that ?
<draigfaol> Dinner time.
<TheDoyle> anyone here familiar w/ Virtual Box and configuring Host Network Interface?
<draigfaol> chr0n0s: Network Settings.
<evilbug> how can i completely remove kde from my comp? i installed with> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and i tried removing it via "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" but didn't remove much of anything.
<Ayabara> LHX2: yep. there's a bug in alsa for my laptop (dell xps m1530), and I'm helping the alsa-devels to test a fix
<macogw> AtomicSpark: i think you can do it if you have a separate /boot partition
<ejer> AtomicSpark: i guess you can read LVM http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs but it is new and I would not trust it at all, and I am sure the encryption would be nearly impossible to do properly
<TheDoyle> does installing the kubuntu package auto-remove gnome?
<macogw> ejer: HUH??
<TheDoyle> you may be able to just change the windows manager
<Junaos> Whenever I try to run fglrxinfo or glxinfo --display :0 it kills X.  Where can I look for error messages/output?
<macogw> ejer: its not super new and its encryption is just fine...
<TheDoyle> **(Anyone familiar with Virtualbox and Host Interface Networking setup - tap/br/tun ???
<ejer> macogw: you think he could set up a reliable LVM container with encrypted filesystem and dual boot on it?
<macogw> ejer: VM as in Virtual Machine extensions for the kernel is new, but the Volume Manager isnt
<LHX2> Ayabara: I understand... it sounds like either ./configure isn't picking up where the alsa kernel is... maybe find the directory where the alsakernal is and specifiy with with a "setevn XXXXXX XXXXXX"
<ejer> macogw: we are talking about a windows LVM driver
<ejer> which is new
<LHX2> Ayabara: oops I meant "setenv VARIABLE /foo/bar/"
<macogw> ejer: ooo i thought just the linux was supposed to be encrypted
<ejer> macogw: :) "A beta version of Virtual Volumes is now available. This is a technology preview for Explore2fs 2. Virtual Volumes also has the ability to read ReiserFS and many other filesystems."
<AlbinoClock> I'm trying to share the speakers on my XP machine with my Ubuntu system over my network. I got PulseAudio for Ubuntu and Windows, but the version for Windows doesn't work. Are there any alternatives?
<macogw> TheDoyle: NAT wont work?
<NiSoOo> how can i change the system's main font?
<Ayabara> LHX2: ok. there's no ./configure, so I tried the ./hgcompile. that's the one giving the error
<macogw> NiSoOo: for the GUI stuff?  system -> preferences -> appearance
<ASTURIAS> How can I skip the "Choose a mirror to download files from the archive" if I click that I do not want to configure the network and it takes me back, using  Ubuntu-alternate-7.10-Gutsy.iso
<NiSoOo> and is there a diffrence between windows & linux font
<NiSoOo> tnx macogw
<bzaks> I <3 this OS
<ForzaPalermo> can anyone help me setup a ssh tunnel on my linux machine so i can vnc in from any windows machine?
<htedro> hey all, i'm getting AWFUL fps with glxgears (around 5fps)
<htedro> what gives?
<htedro> direct rendering is on, drivers are installed
<ASTURIAS> How can I skip the "Choose a mirror to download files from the archive" if I click that I do not want to configure the network and it takes me back, using  Ubuntu-alternate-7.10-Gutsy.iso
<htedro> games works, compiz works
<htedro> games work*
<ejer> ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -l youruser remotemachine ForzaPalermo, then vncviewer localhost:1
<ForzaPalermo> ejer i would like to do this from outside my home network
<eax> Would anyone care to explain how I set up a folder that anyone in my LAN can read/write (using Feisty, but I want Windowscomputers to be able to read the folders)
<bzaks> eax:
<mindframe-> is there anything in ubuntu that would affect firefox sending dns requests through a socks5 proxy?  no matter how i configure firefox or foxyproxy, dns requests are still done on the client side.
<ejer> ForzaPalermo: same thing, but you need ports opened, and you would use IP instead of remotemachine
<ASTURIAS> How can I skip the "Choose a mirror to download files from the archive" if I click that I do not want to configure the network and it takes me back, using  Ubuntu-alternate-7.10-Gutsy.iso
<eax> bzaks: Huh?
<bzaks> eax: you can actually find that on ubuntuguides.com
<bzaks> gimme a sec, I'll link you
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, and i would do this with putty?
<AlbinoClock> I'm trying to share the speakers on my XP machine with my Ubuntu system over my network. I got PulseAudio for Ubuntu and Windows, but the version for Windows doesn't work. Are there any alternatives?
<eax> Any direct link? :)
<ejer> ForzaPalermo: yes
<ejer> you can
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, is there a guide to set this up?
<ForzaPalermo> that seems too easy compared to what ive read online
<bzaks> eax: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server
<TheDoyle> anyone familiar with VirtualBox?  setting up Host Network Interface? PM me, please!
<bj0ng0> hi, trying to lftp a folder, but all it does is creating a folder at the remote machine, and then it waits to reconnect... hmm
<ASTURIAS> How can I skip the "Choose a mirror to download files from the archive" if I click that I do not want to configure the network and it takes me back, using  Ubuntu-alternate-7.10-Gutsy.iso
<ejer> it is easy ForzaPalermo what can I say, but the details may be hard, you need to open ports as I said
<eax> bzaks: Thanks a lot :)
<bzaks> no problem eax.
<ForzaPalermo> i ave  a port open already for when i vnc in
<ForzaPalermo> eg 5900
<ForzaPalermo> i just want to use secure tunneling
<ejer> that is bad
<ejer> close that, open port 22
<ejer> then do what I said
<ForzaPalermo> i hear port 22 is the worst one to open
<bzaks> LOL
<ejer> hehe
<ejer> you hear wrong
<bzaks> no kidding. the only thing that goes through there is encrypted traffic
<ejer> you can run ssh on any port, this is the default
<ForzaPalermo> ok, so help me out here
<ejer> having port 5900 open and vncserver running is about the worst thing I have heard of :)
<ForzaPalermo> i dl and install ssh... or open ssh?
<ejer> sudo aptitude install ssh on server
<ejer> open port 22
<zetheroo> has anyone gotten Ubuntu running on a Zonbu Mini?
<ejer> then do connection from putty, but configure putty to forward port 5900 to localhost
<ForzaPalermo> hold on. downloading now
<bzaks> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#SSH
<Zhaliaakis> hello;) i have two computers: 1xlaptop which has builint lan + wireless, internet connected through wireless connection. 2xComputer with lan connection, is it possible to get second computer internet from laptop trhough lan port..?
<eax> bzaks: For some reason it tells me: "Failed to modify password entry for user system_username" When I try to: "sudo smbpasswd -a system_username" Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<ForzaPalermo> ok i downloaded
<AlbinoClock> I'm trying to share the speakers on my XP machine with my Ubuntu system over my network. I got PulseAudio for Ubuntu and Windows, but the version for Windows doesn't work. Are there any alternatives?
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, NOW I GOTTA GO TO MY ROUTER
<ForzaPalermo> and fwd port 22?
<Huffalump> During the installation, if I drop to a shell, how can I mount the floppy drive?   It doesn't seem to find fd0 or fd1 or fda
<bzaks> because you need to follow all the steps including using a system user when creating a smba account
<josspyker> Zhaliaakis: yes,use firestarter for example
<Zhaliaakis> josspyker: how about without software?
<AlbinoClock> I'm trying to share the speakers on my XP machine with my Ubuntu system over my network. I got PulseAudio for Ubuntu and Windows, but the version for Windows doesn't work. Are there any alternatives?
<dnsfrei> ..
<josspyker> Zhaliaakis: sudo apt-get install firestarter and follow the instructions
<eax> bzaks: For some reason it tells me: "Failed to modify password entry for user system_username" When I try to: "sudo smbpasswd -a system_username" Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<ejer> AlbinoClock: vlc can do it
<bzaks> hmmm
<bzaks> you're not saying "system_username" are you?
<TheDoyle> *(looking for anyone saavy with VirtualBox and setting up Host Interface Networking  !NAT)
<bzaks> I don't mean to be :( but I just wanna make sure
<Zhaliaakis> josspyker: im windows user;))
<ejer> TheDoyle: the user guide for vbox makes it pretty clear
<MasterShrek> eax, put your actual username in there
<eax> MasterShrek: Thanks :)
<josspyker> Zhaliaakis: I assume your using ubuntu now?
<bzaks> eax: sorry, I wasn't sure you were being literal or not
<bzaks> sorry
<evilbug> how can i change the login screen?
<Zhaliaakis> josspyker: well not on this computer;)
<Zhaliaakis> josspyker: ive got laptop, and want to connect xbox live through lan
<bzaks> evilbug: system->administration->login window
<josspyker> Zhaliaakis: laptop with windows?
<Zhaliaakis> josspyker: yes
<evilbug> bzaks yeah,i know that part.bu the problem is that Login Windows isn't showing up under administration
<NativeAngels> can anyone help me please
<eax> Bzaks: That's okay :) I have another question though: I'm supposed to make a file containing: "system_username = "network username" "  What am I supposed to write instead of system_username and "network username" ?
<adnan> is there something i need to do in order to get my OpenOffice spell check to work?
<bzaks> eax: your username both times
<bzaks> eax: just once in quotes and once not
<bzaks> evilbug: gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<eax> bzaks: Thanks :)
<bzaks> just hit alt+f2 and type in that
<josspyker> Zhaliaakis: oops it has been a long time since I used windows and I don't have the answer,maybe you can try ics
<Zhaliaakis> ok then ;)~
<shr00mie> wow. this was quite possibly the easiest linux install ever.
<MasterShrek> Zhaliaakis, yea you need to use ics i believe, my buddy used to do it
<LHX2> anyone know a good irssi tutorial?
<Morph3us> hi, anyone knows how i can configure a webcam integrated in a DELL 1721 laptop? I need help
 * LHX2 eats fish
 * bzaks thinks shr00mie ain't seen nothin yet
<Zhaliaakis> MasterShrek: i know that, but im not sure whats ips, gateways, dns should go on each network card;)
<MasterShrek> Zhaliaakis, cant u just use dhcp?
<MasterShrek> LHX2, http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<TheCellist42> How can I get an ethernet connection or wireless connection working on Ubuntu Studio?
<Zhaliaakis> MasterShrek: yes i could if i could connect straight to router:) but its no possible ;)
<shr00mie> oh i'm sure i haven't
<shr00mie> :p
<shr00mie> right now my next task is to edit grub so i can prioritize my XP Pro, Vista Business, and Ubuntu OSs properly...
<bzaks> hmmmm.
<bzaks> I would say I'd rather burn in heck than edit grub...
<richard> help, trying to mount a flopply from the shell during install. How?
<bzaks> seriously, what a pain in the but
<bzaks> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<bzaks> make sure the directory exists
<eax> bzaks: Thanks a lot for your help :) It's working now :)
<josspyker> Zhaliaakis: you need a static ip for the lan card
<ejer> editing grub menu is not difficult
<bzaks> no prob eax: have a great day
<MasterShrek> bzaks, are you serious, grub is pretty easy to edit really, if you spend a little time learning how it works
<eax> bzaks: Thanks :) You too :)
<mad_max02> I have a default 2.6.22 kernel and I was wondering are there any good reasons for me to get new 2.6.24 one ?
<AtomicSpark> hmm. apparently insatlling xserver-xgl kills direct rendering.
<bzaks> I haven't touched grub since red hat 6..... I'm afeared. Sorry guys :(
<shr00mie> yeah. i've edited grub before. it's not that bad. i just need to make sure of a couple thing.
<mad_max02> besides compiling it to my system
<lordleemo> evilbug: system administration login window local  for more themes  sudo apt-get install gdm-themes
<shr00mie> from what i understand, vista replaces boot.ini with BRE or something to that effect, so i can't boot into my other OSs at will, i have to go through Vista's POS boot manager to get into XP...
<evilbug> thanks lordleemo
<ejer> shr00mie: i would think grub could handle this
<shr00mie> what would be really nice is if i could bypass that with grub and simply allow grub to manage them all for me and allow me to boot into each one individually...
<bzaks> you could just get rid of vista and make the world a happier place.
<MasterShrek> shr00mie follow the guide to get grub back after installing windoes
<Zhaliaakis> right...;)
<bzaks> lol, just kidding
<MasterShrek> !grub | shr00mie
<ubotu> shr00mie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shr00mie> grub is fine
<shr00mie> i installed ubuntu after XP and Vista
<shr00mie> so right now grub is on top as it were...
<josspyker> shr00mie: that is the problem
<andy> hey can anyone help me with my ubuntu drivers?
<andy> i cant get it working at all
<shr00mie> install order?
<bzaks> andy: which drivers? there are literally thousands
<andy> well
<andy> like
<andy> i have nothing working basiclly
<bzaks> except internet
<andy> no
<bzaks> and a monitor
<MasterShrek> shr00mie, well then u shouldnt have any problems really, just add entries for vista and xp if they arent already there
<andy> i dont have internet
<bzaks> ooh
<andy> i just have audio working
<ejer> shr00mie: i think grub will be able to boot both
<bzaks> are you using a laptop andy?
<andy> yes
<josspyker> shr00mie: xp,vista and then ubuntu
<andy> i need help with my graphics drivers
<Squawk> Guys, do I need to do anything other than "cdrecord /dev/cdrom file.iso" to burn an ubuntu livecd. Tried it and currently have 2 coasters to show for it
<andy> and my wireless drivers
<MasterShrek> andy, ati, nvidia or intel?
<andy> nvida
<josspyker> shr00mie: ubuntu does the rest
<richard> bzaks created the media/floppy  but it wont mount fd or fd1, what next pls
<frost0> could someone help me install hamachi?
<MasterShrek> andy, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<andy> huh?
<bzaks> well richard, I actually ran into this problem last night, is your floppy enabled in the bios?
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, look at this http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/07/01/securely-remote-control-your-ubuntu-via-putty-from-a-windows-host-vncssh/
<MasterShrek> andy, type that in a terminal
<soulburner> andy type that in your terminal
<shr00mie> josspyker: grub shows me everything. it's working totally fine. it's got Ubuntu, safemode, memtest, Vista Boot Loader (which also allows me to choose between vista/xp)
<ForzaPalermo> is that just like what you told me?
<Technoid_India> Squawk: k3b
<andy> i have no wireless though
<MasterShrek> frost0, from source?
<andy> it doesnt make a diffrence?
<bzaks> andy: do you have a hardwire connection for your laptop?
<josspyker> shr00mie: ok good news
<MasterShrek> andy, are you online through a wired connection?
<andy> wired?
<andy> no
<Squawk> Technoid_India, isnt that just a frontend for cdrecord?
<frost0> MasterShrek, easiest way?
<andy> wireless
<andy> through a broadcom 802.11 b/g
<ejer> ForzaPalermo: pretty much exactly what I said, no?
<bzaks> OOOOH GOD NO!!!
<andy> im dualbooting and right now i only get internet on vista
<shr00mie> josspyker: just wanna edit it and reset priority :p. note really coming in here for troubleshooting. just kinda stoked i finally have a linux distro back on a comp so i can get back to learning.
<shr00mie> :p
<ForzaPalermo> yes only problem is i dont have ubuntu, i have kubuntu
<cafuego> Squawk: everything is a frontend for cdrecord
<richard> bzaks there is no bios its a Mac g3 and the floppy is working under mac OS
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, so i dont have that one step
<MasterShrek> frost0, if you can find a debian package of it, its probably the easiest way, otherwise installing it from source. i have no idea what hamachi is though lol
<ForzaPalermo> and so my connection is refuesd from putty
<frost0> MasterShrek, vpn setup
<bzaks> okay andy. You're going to need to download the *.debs and burn them to cd
<Technoid_India> Squawk: who said that ???
<ejer> ForzaPalermo: that is why my info I posted is better
<bzaks> andy: that also means you're going to have to be aware of dependencies
<presumptious85> hello
<Squawk> Technoid_India, I just thought/think it is
<Habbie> hello; why is openssh-server not on the hardy server iso?
<andy> bzak
<andy> i sent you a private chat
<ForzaPalermo> so what do i do in linux
<ForzaPalermo> first
<ForzaPalermo> then window
<ForzaPalermo> s
<Technoid_India> Squawk: k3b will do that for u...
<inventormaker> hi im new t ubuntu
<cafuego> Habbie: #ubuntu+1 is the hardy channel.
<presumptious85> i need help with a tv tuner choice for ubuntu
<Technoid_India> Squawk: r u new to ubuntu
<presumptious85> i currently have hauppage HVR 1600
<Habbie> cafuego, thanks
<presumptious85> but i'm ready to dumb it
<LHX2> ls
<andy> bzaks, i sent youa private chat can you acccept it please?/
<bzaks> I got nothing
<Squawk> Technoid_India, im a gentoo user who is trying out ubuntu to get his family involved in linux. I am experience with linux/command line
<frost0> MasterShrek, is there anyway you can search for a .deb of hamachi?
<MasterShrek> !register | andy
<andy> let me try again
<ubotu> andy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bzaks> andy: no, I can't I gotta leave soon
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, this: ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -l youruser remotemachine ForzaPalermo
<andy> oh
<andy> ok
<presumptious85> but the tv tuner has to work with windows as well as ubuntu
<andy> so what about that .debs thing
<andy> i have no idea where to start
<cafuego> presumptious85: Lots of people with opinions on the #mythtv-users channel :-)
<andy> i no nothing about linux
<bzaks> richard: I'm sorry at this point, I'm not sure if I can help you, perhaps ubuntu sets up the /dev differently for macs?
<MasterShrek> frost0, looking...
<andy> know*
<presumptious85> aight
<presumptious85> thanks caf
<bzaks> andy: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<andy> what do i do on that site?
<bzaks> search for the nvidia-glx-new package
<Technoid_India>  Squawk: hmm...
<andy> ok
<richard> bzaks thank you for your time
<bzaks> and its dependancies. that'll do the graphics
<andy> then burn it to a cd?
<bzaks> yes andy
<andy> ok
<andy> then ill be able to get past 800x600?
<valentinos> can anyone recommend a sidebar for gnome ?
<bzaks> andy: as far at the broadcom goes, you might wanna worry about the graphix first...you're opening up a nasty can of worms
<andy> haha
<andy> ok
<bzaks> kk
<bzaks> bai everyone
<nano__> what command can i use that will search for a specific string in a text file in a folder full of text files
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, says connection refused in terminal
<ejer> nano__: grep -i
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, joe@D620:~$ ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 -l joe D620
<ForzaPalermo> ssh: connect to host D620 port 22: Connection refused
<Squawk> nano__, you wanna search all the text files for a given string, or one in particular?
<frost0> anyone know any good download accelerators for ubuntu?
<ejer> grep -i mystring *.txt
<MasterShrek> frost0, looks like youll have to compile it from source
<MasterShrek> frost0, i dont think youll find a download accelerator
<ejer> ForzaPalermo: sounds like ssh is not running on server
<frost0> MasterShrek, could you help me with that?
<nano__> Squak: yes
<MasterShrek> frost0, yea, i can try
<ejer> download accelerator = downthemall firefox extension
<MasterShrek> frost0, http://files.hamachi.cc/linux/hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx.tar.gz
<nano__> Squak: for a given stringt
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, how i get it running
<nano__> ejer: I guess I could cat all files into grep
<prince_jammys> nano_ do what ejer said
<ejer> nano__ grep -i mystring *.txt
<prince_jammys> nano__: you never need to cat into grep
<ejer> or just grep -i mystring *
<iositd> ejer, can't you do something like "find . -type f | grep "mystring" "?
<MasterShrek> frost0, how familiar are you with the command line?
<ejer> iositd: *.txt finds txt files already
<frost0> MasterShrek, pretty good.
<frost0> MasterShrek,
<prince_jammys> and find is recursive
<keir_> Hi, i was wondering how i could make my VFS connections show up in the standard gnome file chooser? ive seen it done on centos but cant figure out how to do it with ubuntu
<ejer> iositd: you also would need to cat in your example
<nano__> thnx guys i will try it
<prince_jammys> and he'll be grepping jpgs too
<nano__> find is only for file names?
<frost0> MasterShrek, sorry....
<ejer> yes nano_
<iositd> ejer, it always worked for me in searching for a line in the source code
<nano__> or can it be used to search for content as well?
<ejer> and attributes
<Squawk> nano__, just run "grep string *" for all files, or if you want to be strict and not get directories "for i in *; do if [ ! -d $i ]; then grep string $i; fi; done
<Xio88> Hey...whenever I put in the ubuntu desktop cd I get to the first bootup screen, but whenever I hit enter my system beeps and It doesnt do anything. the only thing I can do is boot from first hard disk. Any help to get it working? Seems to happen on two computers....
<iositd> prince_jammys, true, but it only searches in .txt files, find searches in every file :-)
<agibby5> @slart: i updated my config file and rebooted, conky still started up and was above all other windows
<nano__> Squawk: thnx
<prince_jammys> iositd: true dat
<andy> can someone help me, someone told me to get the nvidia-glx-new package off the deb site but i couldnt find it but i found it on the ubuntu site
<MasterShrek> frost0, extract that file and cd to the directory it creates
<ejer> iositd: do just find . -type f you will notice it only spits out filenames, so that is what your are grepping
<noiesmo> !nvidia-glx-new | andy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> !nvidia | andy
<ubotu> andy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andy> !nvidia
<MasterShrek> and frost0 it looks like its already compiled, but youll still need some tools to get it working: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Slart> agibby5: hmm.. very odd.. well.. here's what I'll do.. I'll pastebin my conky config file and you can try it out.. or just copy what you need.. and hopefully you'll find out what's wrong with yours
<andy> huh
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iositd> lol?
<arbir> is back
<iositd> wtf ....
 * MasterShrek loves netsplits
<frost0> MasterShrek, done
<prince_jammys> weee
<arbir> iositd: what happened ? whats making you angry ?
<edju> Xio88, did you the second option - "boot into safe mode" or something like that.
<MasterShrek> frost0, ok, now do sudo make install  (inside the directory for hamachi)
<iositd> arbir, that i don't have a single clue what just happened other then a shitload of ppl leaving o.O
<agibby5> @slart: do you want to PM me?
<andy> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andy> <noiesmo> !nvidia | andy
<andy> <ubotu> andy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheDoyle> yea, netsplit!
<arbir> iositd: i have joined ;0(
<andy> woops
<andy> lol
<frost0> MasterShrek, done
<iositd> arbir, good point ;-)
<Leftmost> I need to make a Sun Java 1.4.2 SDK package for amd64 but I can't find a package explicitly for amd64 from Sun and make-jpkg doesn't allow me to do it without. What's can I do?
<andy> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andy> <noiesmo> !nvidia | andy
<andy> <ubotu> andy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andy> o.o
<arbir> iositd: would you know how to install a cursor theme ?
<frost0> MasterShrek, now what?
<Slart> agibby5: nah.. but here's the pastebin.. http://paste.stgraber.org/893
<MasterShrek> frost0, now it should be installed, there is a gui frontend for it, i would probably recommend it
<iositd> arbir, no, but i'm assuming it's part of the general theme?
<iositd> !cursor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iositd> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<iositd> win?
<agibby5> @slart: oh, ok, I didnt know what you were talking about with pastebin
<MasterShrek> frost0, http://www.penguinbyte.com/software/ghamachi/download/2/?filename=gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz
<kelvie_> how do you find what package owns a file?
<bsdnewb07> guys if someone heard of a company called supportguys , what would people think they do as a company
<iositd> kelvie_, you can use apt-file search myfile
<MasterShrek> !ot | bsdnewb07
<ubotu> bsdnewb07: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frost0> MasterShrek, same thing?
<neolith2099> bsdnewb07, selling oversized t-shirts!
<ejer> bsdnewb07: p#n%s extenders
<neolith2099> lol
<ejer> !ot | ejer
<agibby5> @slart: one more thing, do you have conky to startup under Preferences -> Sessions?
<MasterShrek> frost0, unpack it, then do: sudo chmod +x ghamachi
<meeyai> I try to followup you guy
<MasterShrek> frost0, then sudo mv ghamachi /usr/bin
<Slart> agibby5: nope.. I start it manually.. actually that might be the problem.. if it starts before compiz kicks in
<qwehnce> i am trying to install ati drivers for my x86_64 on gusty, i followed the directions to the letter but fglrxinfo still says i am using the mesa drivers
<ejer> and you should try hamachi-gui it is very nice
<lordleemo> arbir: download the cursor theme extract it then  press alt f2 type in gksudo thunar  Drag the extracted theme to /usr/share/icons
<agibby5> @slart: i was thinking it was a timing issue.  how would i force it to be started up later?
<arbir> lordleemo: hold on .... let me see
<frost0> MasterShrek, then what?
<MasterShrek> frost0, then run: gksu ghamachi
<arbir> lordleemo:  whats thunar ?
<frost0> MasterShrek, the main tarball is still on my desktop
<ejer> HAMACHI: my hacky hamachi install script, with gui : http://pastebin.ca/914526
<catomannen> Ok if i ask a technical question here? been through the wiki and all...
<frost0> ejer, no way
<Slart> agibby5: I guess you could make a script with some kind of sleep function..
<ejer> it sucks maybe, but works for me
<prince_jammys> arbir: thunar is a file manager, like nautilus
<ejer> frost0: don't use the install as service thingie, say no then, then install gui
<Slart> agibby5: or a loop that checkd if compiz was running yet.. then start up conky..
<prince_jammys> !info thunar | arbir
<ubotu> arbir: thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-6ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 208 kB, installed size 640 kB
<lordleemo> file editor  sudo apt-get install thunar
<patogen> thunar is ver nice.
<frost0> MasterShrek, but wait....we already did what that script does correct?
<arbir> i dont have thunar... i will just copy it using my CLI
<arbir> that works best
<MasterShrek> frost0, i dont kno what script u are talking about, but it shold already be installed
<agibby5> @slart, would the pid be an indication of which started first?
<ejer> frost0: ya, I am short circuiting your discussion sorry, it is just an automated way for next time maybe
<MasterShrek> frost0, it may require one more apt-get command if it doesnt work
 * catomannen is too damn stupid to even install ubuntu, k8neo 4 card polluting my life
<patogen> if you prefer using terminals you can use mc arbir.
<frost0> MasterShrek, it works...but what do i do with the first tarball...i would like it off my desktop..
<arbir> patogen: thats  a good idea...
<ejer> MasterShrek: i posted this hamachi install bash script http://pastebin.ca/914526
<Slart> agibby5: I'm not sure.. it could be.. but I'm pretty sure there would be exeptions
<MasterShrek> frost0, you can get rid of the tarballs and folders
<arbir> when i see /usr/share/icons , i see a lot of other directories....
<MasterShrek> ejer, just loading it up now
<frost0> MasterShrek, even the extracted tarball.
<arbir> should i move my extracted cursor directory
<arbir> should i move only the cursor files
<muchacho> whenever i power down, on reboot system hangs (says hald couldnt start cause dbus didnt start, but right before that dbus did start!)
<muchacho> i have to manually ssh in and restart dbus
<ejer> like i said, it is just a hack, but easy way to install hamachi-gui on a new system
<MrObvious> !enter | arbir
<ubotu> arbir: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> frost0, yea u shold be able to get rid of all that, we copied everything to where it needs to be
<muchacho> and system finishes just fine
<Predator> alright, this may sound stupid, but...i've never used linux before.  tried installing it on my laptop and it went to a command line interface
<NativeAngels> can anyone here hlep me with mysql module instlation
<MrObvious> !ask | NativeAngels
<ubotu> NativeAngels: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arbir> ubotu: sure... i get this IRC style of chatting... :-)
<mad_max02> someone give me some names of torrent proggys for linux ?
<MrObvious> mad_max02: I love deluge the best.
<Huffalump> During install, in the shell, how do I edit a config file?  edit command not found
<mad_max02> theres one I cant remember and I wanted to try it out
<mad_max02> oh
<mad_max02> :D
<frost0> MasterShrek, there are a lot of blank buttons...what should i do?
<MasterShrek> cool ejer, i never really use vpn, but if i hear someone else that wants it, ill be sure to hook em up with that script :)
<muchacho> ok i'm asking this again but shorter since you guys are a mile a minute ...
<mad_max02> MrObvious, that one :D
<Predator> i have no idea how to get out of the command line to finish the install?  any help for a command i could use?
<Huffalump> Predator, exit
<Predator> thank you
<MasterShrek> frost0, i dont know man, thats as far as i can help you, i got no way of using the program as im on...dun dun dun...windoze
<Jupp2> Predator, where in the installation process did you get a command line?
<frost0> MasterShrek, k thx
<muchacho> system hangs on boot after power down (but not after reboot), hangs on hald (hald fails but dbus works), help!!!
<Predator> umm...not really sure, let me look
<MasterShrek> frost0, id check their website, should have useful info
<frost0> ejer, could you help me please?
<ejer> whats up frost0
<frost0> ejer, i see it running, but without icons or text :)
<Huffalump> Predator, did you edit any files, by chance?  I'm trying to find the edit command
<frost0> ejer, everything is blank
<Predator> negative on the edit
<MasterShrek> mad_max02, i prefer ktorrent (runs fine under gnome) lots of features
<ejer> try resizing window frost0
<AntiUSA> I am having a wierd problem. I have a game, Teewars, that if I browse to the directory and manually open it, it works fine. However, if I go to Edit Menu on the Application menu and add a link to it, the game comes up with fucked up distorted graphics... why is this happening and how can I make a workin link to it?
<Huffalump> What is the command to edit when in the shell during installation?
<ejer> that gui is buggy tho frost0
<frost0> ejer, nothing
<badmen> alguem ai emula jogos com wine?
<ejer> Huffalump: nano file
<Huffalump> thank you ejer
<MasterShrek> !ohmy | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NiSoOo> anyone knows where can i find Arial font? the normal
<david_> WindRider
<mad_max02> can anyone tell me how to get rid if that high frequency sound coming from pcspeaker whenever I play audio. Its muted in alsa and I also blacklisted and removed it module
<badmen> alguem ai emula jogos com wine?
<Predator> i downloaded the .iso, used the winMD5sum (all o.k.), burned it onto a disc using InfraRecorder
<ejer> !msttfonts | NiSoOo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttfonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> mad_max02, unplug the pc speaker?
<ejer> grr
<Predator> tried it on my laptop
<MasterShrek> !mstcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mstcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> hmm
<ejer> !info msttcorefonts | NiSoOo
<ubotu> nisooo: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<david_> can anyone tell me how to start webmin on gutsy? its asks for job ID??
<MasterShrek> lolz
<mad_max02> yeah but I wanna solve it other way :D
<Predator> on the laptop, it's talking about "sudo" and "man  sudo_root"
<david_> sudo start...then what?
<frost0> ejer, help! :)
<arbir> i am using the Glider theme, but i dont see it in /usr/share/icons
<icanhasadmin> anyone interested in trying to help me fix my sound? it's complicated and probably not doable. ATI HDA SB450, ALC861(VD?), prolly alsa drivers. may involve dsdt recompile or alsa patch
<ejer> frost0: what can I do? that gui has bugs and kinda sucks.. use hamachi from the command line, you can still do everything, otherwise you could try my script
<nsna> I'm trying to get opengl to work with my ati raedon hd 2600 xt card but all attempts have failed (when running glxgears it freezes up linux and the glxgears are scattered)
<AntiUSA> well can anyone help me?
<badmen> alguem ai emula jogos com wine?
<Vadi> Hi, is it possible to make a link to a file that doesn't contain the absolute path, but just points to a file inside the same folder?
<ejer> !es | badmen
<ubotu> badmen: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ejer> !info ln
<ubotu> Package ln does not exist in gutsy
<Jupp2> Predator, looks like you ran the live cd and then opened a terminal window?
<arbir> ubotu: where should i copy my cursors file to see a new cursor theme ?
<Predator> i would guess so
<ejer> why does this bot not have basic linux commands
<lex> because they are basic?
<david_> Does anyone have experience using webmin?
<pfo> hey guys - anyone playing with boost::tr1 here? i get a boost/tr1/detail/config.hpp error complaining about "no include path in wich to search for utility"
<ejer> to you lex? or to a new user here for help?
<Slart> david_: I use it for my server
<Jupp2> Predator, didn't you have an "install" icon on your live cd desktop?
<david_> slart: great
<Predator> not that i remember
<Jupp2> Predator, look again
<david_> Slart, how do start it? what job id starts it?
<ForzaPalermo> ejer, how do i star the ssh process
<lex> ejer: nothing a man -k or <command> --help couldn't provide
<Slart> ejer: typing in all the basic linux commands would take quite a long time.. I'm certain they will let you do it if you want
<hola> help me to configure my webcam
<david_> Slart: sudo start...then what?
<hola> they are 5 mounths that  i trieed it
<Predator> i'm looking at the .iso right now and there looks to only be a ubuntu.ico on there
<ejer> these things exist of course, it doesn't have to be typed in, many bots in channels provide tons of info, but I will take this discussion to the right place
<Predator> along with start.exe
<Slart> david_: hmm.. "sudo /etc/init.d/webmin start"
<sdsheeks> anyone know of a taskbar similiar to awn that doesn't require compiz?
<Slart> david_: I never used that fancy start stuff =)
<Jupp2> Predator, after you burn it load boot your computer with it.... then you'll see the install icon
<david_> Slart, thanks! I'll give it a try
<lordleemo> arbir: sudo apt-get install gcursor  then go to system preferences cursor selection  maybe you like that better
<ForzaPalermo> does anyone know how to start ssh
<Predator> ok, i restarted the laptop
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: ssh?
<hola> help me to configure my webcam
<astro76> ForzaPalermo: the server? have you installed it?
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: in a terminal of course.. and a servername after it.. "ssh targetcomputer"
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, System->administration->services
<ForzaPalermo> yes
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, i am using kubuntu
<icanhasadmin> anyone interested in trying to help me fix my sound? it's complicated and probably not doable. ATI HDA SB450, ALC861(VD?), prolly alsa drivers. may involve dsdt recompile or alsa patch
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<AntiUSA> I am having a wierd problem. I have a game, Teewars, that if I browse to the directory and manually open it, it works fine. However, if I go to Edit Menu on the Application menu and add a link to it, the game comes up with  distorted graphics... why is this happening and how can I make a workin link to it?
<david_> Slart: I gt a command not found :-(
<NativeAngels> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, I've never used kubuntu, but it should be the same I guess
<hola> help me to configure my webcam
<Slart> david_: how did you install webmin?
<NativeAngels> has anyone come across that error b4
<Slart> david_: no typos?
<astro76> !webcam | hola
<ubotu> hola: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<keir_> Hi, i was wondering how i could make my VFS connections show up in the standard gnome file chooser? ive seen it done on centos but cant figure out how to do it with ubuntu
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, that got it going
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, now how do i have it setup so that i can connect to it from windows (using putty) anyone?
<david_> Slart, I d/l the tar package and installed from command line
<astro76> ForzaPalermo: nothing, it's already setup
<david_> Slart: i used the debian version, I am running ubuntu
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Youst connect from putty - dont need any setup :)
<Predator> ok, i booted from the CD.  now i have a menu with 5 choices: start/install, start in graphics mode, check CD, mem test, boot from disk
<frost0> ejer, every heard of quamachi?
<hola> ForzaPalermo: ti intendi di cam
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, you should be fine just make sure that port 22 is open if you have a local firewall
<ejer> nope frost0
<Slart> david_: what does this command output? "ls /etc/init.d/w*"
<astro76> !es | hola
<ubotu> hola: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<frost0> ejer, its sweet
<frost0> ejer, google it
<Jupp2> Predator, do start/install (the default one)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, skaflem i just ran putty, and i get the error Netowrk error: connection refused
<ejer> i like hamachi-gui, it is exactly like the windows gui frost0
<ForzaPalermo> and yes i opened port 22 on my router
<Predator> alright, it's installing
<frost0> ejer, mine doesn't ?
<icanhasadmin> woohoo
<ejer> frost0: i think you have ghamachi
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, is your port 22 open?
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, yes
<frost0> ejer, mine is just blank..
<frost0> ejer, utterly blank.
<ForzaPalermo> i also need to portfoward
<nsna> i'm trying to figure out why my card isn't support 3d enviroments, can anyone help
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Is the Windows PC and the Ubuntu boks on the same local network ?
<ejer> i know frost0 you install ghamachi which is not hamachi-gui - try hamachi-gui
<ForzaPalermo> or just open the port?
<astro76> ForzaPalermo: are both these machines on your local network?
<david_> Slart: /etc/init.d/waitnfs.sh /etc/init.d/wpa-ifupdown
<riba1> hi guys
<frost0> ejer, how do i do that?
<ForzaPalermo> astro76, yes buti am testing it as if it was outside using my external ip address
<Slart> david_: hmmm.. no webmin... odd..
<riba1> installed ktoon in xbuntu
<Jupp2> Predator, is not installing yet you have to boot into Ubuntu and then you can install it
<astro76> ForzaPalermo: yeah that won't work with most routers
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Then you need to forward port 22 to the internal ip
<Slart> david_: you downloaded the package from the webmin site?
<confuse_david> hi
<astro76> ForzaPalermo: you can't use the external IP from inside the netwrok usually
<Predator> i did that...
<david_> Slart: yes, should I reinstall?
<jdrama> can anyone give me an overview (or point me to docs that explain) how linux communicates with usb (or any hardware device for that matter)? is there a way to directly access the stream of data getting passed back and forth?
<riba1> ktoon has buttons but no icons in them
<frost0> ejer, where do i get that?
<astro76> ForzaPalermo: unless your router does something called 'nat reflection' or something similar
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo: unless you have a port-forward set up to that computer that's running the ssh server
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, i did portfoward to the server ip
<ejer> remember my script frost0?
<frost0> ejer, yes?
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, yes thats what i did
<david_> Slart: uninstall somehow and reinstall?
<Slart> david_: how did you install it? dpkg -i blablabla.deb?
<confuse_david> can anyone can come up with a idea why this would not work.  so i did ssh-keygen -t dsa.  I put the public key into my authorized_files.  yet it is still requesting passwords.
<Predator> it started loading programs...i remember it loading the Hardware Abstraction Layer hald and then black, now it says failed to start the x server (graphical interface)
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, can you connect with the local ip?
<ForzaPalermo> ive been able to VNC from outside to this computer, but i never did it with SSH, cant seem to get it to work
<david_> slart: that's right
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, no, i cant do that either, unless im doing something wrong
<honkhonk> I am having problems with my video drivers
<Optimus55> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, I would try to connect from the local LAN first and then try from the outside
<confuse_david> the directions are so easy but it never works
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: hmm strainge. Post the ssh config in a pastebin, and give us the url
<frost0> ejer, do i make it into a .sh?
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, where do i find the conifg
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: /etc/ssh/sshd_config or something
<lordleemo> jdrama: http://www.linux-usb.org/
<Slart> david_: it's been over a year since I installed it.. I wonder if it's something with the new package.. well a reinstall can't really hurt
<honkhonk> Can someone help me set up my video drivers. I am getting a lot of graphic glitches and lag.
<Predator> it asked if i wanted to check the X server for something...i said yes...now it giving me a whole bunch of info about the system and ubuntu...
<Huffalump> What is the command to edit when you are inside a subshell.... inside a shell... during install?  nano doesnt work, edit doesnt work, vi is a nightmare.  Help?
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Open a console on the server, and try this "ssh localhost"
<frost0> ejer, i'm having a little trouble :)
<macogw> frost0: the file extensions are just for the humans to understand
<david_> Slart: ok, i'll try that. Should I d/l package from webmin.com?
<Predator> the x server is now disabled it said
<nano__> Huffalump: try vi
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Slart> david_: yea.. try that.. the debian version
<macogw> Huffalump: vi should work since thats the unix default
<skaflem> hmm.. Ok, give us the config :)
<Huffalump> nano__ back into the fray, eh?
<macogw> Huffalump: why's it a nightmare?
<david_> Slart: Thanks!!
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, your port 22 is blocked or the service is not yet running
<hola> help me to configure my webcam
<Huffalump> macogw, I'll give it another go
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Are you running a local firewall on the server ?
<kenro> Is this appropriate to questions on KDE4?
<Huffalump> macogw, the screen shifts all over and I cannot keep track of wher the cursor is
<nano__> Hufalump: I dn't fullow?
<ForzaPalermo> only the one thats on the router
<icanhasadmin> anyone want to help me with my alsa problems?
<macogw> Huffalump: cursor??
<ForzaPalermo> the serve is hte machine im on now
<ForzaPalermo> no software firewall
<astro76> kenro: you'll do better in #kubuntu
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, install nmap and run "sudo nmap localhost"
<david_> Slart: one last question, if I am running gutsy should I choose webmin for debian3?
<frost0> ejer, i get this error,  line 124: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<kenro> astro76,  tanku
<Huffalump> macogw, prompt?  I'm not sure the terminology
<astro76> !kde4 | kenro
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, nmap will tell you which ports are open on your computer
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, PORT     STATE SERVICE
<ForzaPalermo> 80/tcp   open  http
<ForzaPalermo> 139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn
<ForzaPalermo> 445/tcp  open  microsoft-ds
<ForzaPalermo> 631/tcp  open  ipp
<ForzaPalermo> 5900/tcp open  vnc
<FloodBot1> ForzaPalermo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> david_: you get a choice?..
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, ssh is not running
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: "ps aux | grep sshd"
<noelferreira> i'm always loosing my wireless connection using roaming mode. any help?
<david_> Slart: yeah, they have debian version 1 through 3
<astro76> kenro: apparently there's a #kubuntu-kde4
<macogw> Huffalump: er...you hit j to move down, k to move up, h for left, and l for right
<speeddemon8804> Forza...isnt in here guys :)
<Jupp2> try starting again like you did before with /etc/init.d/ssh start
<macogw> Huffalump: i to insert
<ForzaPalermo> root      6451  0.0  0.0   5280   968 ?        Ss   17:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<ForzaPalermo> joe       6742  0.0  0.0   2976   764 pts/1    S+   18:45   0:00 grep sshd
<ubotu> kenro: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<astro76> !webmin | david_
<ubotu> david_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<macogw> Huffalump: Esc to exit insert mode and return to command mode
<frost0> ejer, i'm doing something wrong...
<LHX2> test
<Huffalump> macogw, I get Error 388: Couldn't find definition.  I just can't seem to get around in vi to edit my /etc/fstab
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, try starting again like you did before with /etc/init.d/ssh start
<frost0> ejer, obviously :)
<Slart> david_: just click Downloads.. and then "Debian package" in the menu to the left.. it should go straight to a download
<Slart> !ebox
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<LetsGo67> How come Xubuntu shows two nm-applets when I start up?  How can I permanently remove one?
<macogw> Huffalump: i dont know what you mean.... you cant type "vi /etc/fstab"?
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2,  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<Huffalump> macogw, insert allows me to edit a file?  I will try it
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<david_> ubotu: ok, I'll check !ebox. Should i just google it?
<macogw> Huffalump: insert is how you start the typing bit...it's in command mode by default
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, ssh still doesnt show up
<AntiUSA> I am having a wierd problem. I have a game, Teewars, that if I browse to the directory and manually open it, it works fine. However, if I go to Edit Menu on the Application menu and add a link to it, the game comes up with  distorted graphics... why is this happening and how can I make a workin link to it?
<Huffalump> macogw, I have the file open in vi.  I am trying to edit so it will mount the floppy
<Huffalump> macogw thank you
<macogw> Huffalump: hit G to jump to the last line, if that helps
<david_> ubotu: thanks!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, it doesn't show up when you do an nmap?
<ishimeru> may i get some help with the update manager, i got an error
<ejer> frost0: not alot of time to chat, but you could follow the lines in my script that install the gui part
<Huffalump> macogw, I think I am starting to get it. How do I make a line return?
<noelferreira> i'm always loosing my wireless connection using roaming mode. any help?
<david_> ubotu: should i un-install the webmin off my system, though?
<johnficca> I need help with my screen res I have a  CX700M2 UniChrome PRO II Graphics with a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10. I can't get the screen res past 800x600
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, http://pastebin.com/m514b88a2
<ishimeru> anyone know what this means.."W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: The
<ishimeru> following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is
<ishimeru> not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<ForzaPalermo> jupp2 correct
<david_> ubotu: before installing ebox?
<iositd_> david_, ubotu is a bot :-)
<noelferreira> i'm always loosing my wireless connection using roaming mode. any help?
<Huffalump> macogw, I see... I go into insert mode and use line return and then get out of insert
<vecna> hi  , I have no sound after tweaking .asounrc ,  so I deleted it but no more sound anywhere but the logon.wav when ubuntu start , can someone help me?
<david_> iositd: ok, i feel silly now
<speeddemon8804> !ubotu | david_
<ubotu> david_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheDoyle> anyone familiar with VirtualBox?  I need some help with setting up / nailing-down Host Interface Networking.  Please help ! ach!
<Predator> ok, i am lost.  i am at the command line interface still and i have no idea how to get out of it to finish installing
<speeddemon8804> Dont feel silly, a lot of people hold conversations with it for hours without realizing :)
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, sorry don't know what's going on. The only thing I can think of is that you have a firewall running and you don't know
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: "netstat -l | grep :ssh"
<Optimus55> lol
<LHX2> Predator: what are you trying to install?
<beakster> hi, im setting up VNC with XDMCP, but i keep getting an endpoint not connected error, can anyone help?
<Predator> ubuntu
<danbhfive> Predator: ctrl alt f7?
<LHX2> Predator: is the terminal doing anything? Or do you need to reboot? What part of the install are you on?
<noelferreira> i'm always loosing my wireless connection using roaming mode. any help?
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, nothing is happening?
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: You pasted the wrong config file :)
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: hmmm ok
<Predator> i have no idea what part of the install i am on.  i tried ctrl alt f7 and the computer is now frozen.
<david_> Slart: should I un-install webmin before installing ebox?
<LHX2> Predator: does control-c do anything?
<frost0> ejer, i'm sorry...i understand your busy...but, i have no idea why this is not executing?
<frost0> ejer, if i don't get this installed its not life or death.
<Predator> hang  on...had to restart
<ForzaPalermo> that was ssh.config
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, did u want sshd.config
<danbhfive> Predator: try ctrl alt f1 and see if that gets back
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Port"
<macogw> Huffalump: to save, hit ZZ or type :wq
<hola> help me to configure my webcam
<macogw> Huffalump: w=write q=quit
<AntiUSA> how do I install software that is in the form of an executable into Ubuntu?
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Yes, the sshd_config file
<Predator> ok, i restarted, but now i am trying start ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<ishimeru> i need some help with an error please. GPG error
<icanhasadmin> why is alsa so crappy. why alsa. why.
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, says port 5900
<YBH_1> ishimeru,
<Predator> ubuntu does not like the graphics in my computer i guess
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: alsa is great :_) (when it's working) :-)
<david_> what is the command to un-install webmin from my system? Or can I use synaptic package manager?
<noelferreira> i'm always loosing my wireless connection using roaming mode. any help?
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: hehe ok, then try "ssh localhost -p 5900"
<kostkon> icanhasadmin, alsa with pulseaudio the best
<macogw> noelferreira: try turning off ipv6
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Or try ssh from the Windows PC on port 5900
<Jupp2> skaflem, good catch
<icanhasadmin> LHX2: can you somehow help me make it be great? :/
<lordleemo> noelferreira: download wicd and remove  the network manager worked for me http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<macogw> noelferreira: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ishimeru> ybh_1: yeah?
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, http://pastebin.com/d471771f7
<macogw> noelferreira: put a # at the beginning of each line about ipv6
<Predator> i think i solved my own problem...it's now installing...
<edd24> Hi my name is Ed, I'm relatively new to ubuntu.  I'm wondering can someone guide me in the right direction with a problem
<AntiUSA> come on, someone please help me... how do I take an executable and make it installed/registered with Ubuntu so that the command can be run from the terminal
<icanhasadmin> shoot ed
<noelferreira> are you sure it is that macogw ?
<edd24> For some reason I can't click on anything on my desktop
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Looks like standard setup - except the port
<danbhfive> AntiUSA: maybe you are looking for: chmod +x the_file
<Jupp2> AntiUSA, nice nick
<icanhasadmin> LHX2: please? :P
<Technoid_India> AntiUSA: what kind on execuatable ??? ubuntu executable .deb file ??
<edd24> I cant'y open home folder, recycling bin or any other folder as a matter of fact.
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: if I can sure, unfortunantely mine worked just fine out of the box... do you have multiple soundcards in your computer?
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, read my IM, i dont want to get banned for flooding
<icanhasadmin> no
<YBH_1> edd24, R U doubleclicking?
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: do you have a soundcard Plus motherboard soundcard?
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: ssh is running :)
<lucas__> i want women in málaga
<icanhasadmin> No, laptop, built in sound
<icanhasadmin> ATI HDA SB450 ALC861
<mak__> hi edd24:   press ctrl alt and back space....by doing this you will restart your xserver...do that
<mak__> and it will work
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: do you know your laptops hardward sound card and what alsa driver it uses? heheh there we go
<icanhasadmin> Yes indeed.
<edd24> Yes, I have tried nearly everything along those lines
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, do i want a passphrase?
<Jupp2> lucas__, wrong channel
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: are you installing binary? is alsa installed and just won't work?
<icanhasadmin> I've gotten to the point where i decompiled my DSDT to see if maybe the problem was there.
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Yes, you do :)
<Technoid_India>  icanhasadmin: which laptop...
<icanhasadmin> Alsa installed fine, it even recognizes, just no sound
<lucas__> ok
<ForzaPalermo> this is what i use from putty?
<edd24> I tried ctrl alt backspace, no different when I log Back in.
<icanhasadmin> Technoid_India: you can probably guess the laptop, Toshiba a105 series
<cathya> hi
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: have you used alsaconf to make sure the mixer levels aren't 0?
<cathya> anyone installed ubuntu on a mac
<Technoid_India>  icanhasadmin: k...
<cathya> does ubuntu have ppc support?
<PriceChild> !ppc | cathya
<ubotu> cathya: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<icanhasadmin> LHX2: thank you for suggestions like that, it's probabaly something stupid i missed, i'll check now
<YBH_1> no cathya
<mak__> then you might have to edit u r xorg.conf file /etc/X11 folder...
<theo_> I ought to probably be focusing on getting one thing working at a time - but I'm having trouble with the following three things: 1. I'm running 2x 6600GT in SLI, and 7.10 doesn't seem to like the second adaptor much, changing its driver to the generic nvidia driver. 2. OpenGL seems to be buggered either as a result, or in general, and I've checked all the modules I can think of... 3. I can't get my wired 360 controller to work :<
<cathya> ok so it should work on my mac?
<edd24> When I'm starting up, at the boot medu when it is loadin, it takes about 5 minutes for the NFS daemon to load, I'm not quite sure if thta means anything.
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: I know this isn't Ubuntu related, but checking out www.archlinux.org 's wiki on alsa is great for manual configuration informaiton
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, i still get connection refused
<mak__> and you may have to add manually some of the setting in xorg.conf file, do google for xorg description, you will get some idea how to do that..
<icanhasadmin> I will, I think I have, and I will continue to. If I recompile one more cust version of alsa only not to work, i will pull my hair out
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, did you accept the key?
<edd24> About a week ago I tried to make a static ip address, for some reason it didn't work, it seems like every since then its been happening.
<nsna> I'm having a glx issue of when i open glxgears instead of having gears up there, the gears are scattered accross that level of screen
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, i think i messed up there
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: connection refused when you try putty ? Remeber to change the port from 22 to 5900 in putty before connecting
<ForzaPalermo> yes putty
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: have you read somewhere the your hardware needs a custom compile?
#ubuntu 2008-02-23
<icanhasadmin> is alsaconf a command? cos it doesn't work
<ForzaPalermo> why cant i change it to 22
<ForzaPalermo> or it has to be 5900
<neverblue> have a good weekend everyone
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: it might be alsamixer... let me go look
<icanhasadmin> LHX2:  I have read MANY MANY 20 page threads where people have tried different things to get it working a little
<cathya> YBH_1: it wont>?
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Yo can change it
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, how>
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Youst edit the sshd_config file
<Jupp2> ForzaPalermo, you can change it in the sshd_config file but you have to restart the service /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: i'm going to PM you...
<icanhasadmin> kk
<ForzaPalermo> Jupp2, skaflem , i dont see a password anywhere in there
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: password ?
<BullyBalla> Anyone have any ideas why I have sound when I get to my user login screen but after I log in it won't work?
<theo_> anyone aware of any opengl issues under 7.10 when using two 6600GT's in sli? ;/
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Change the Port from 5900 to 22 ?
<Technoid_India> icanhasadmin:: check this link out..its abt ur toshiba laptop >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635215
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: save and restart ssh :-)
<edd24> When I changed the network interfaces file when I was making a static ip, could that be the cause of the slow loading of NFS daemon kernel?
<Huffalump> thanks macogw.  I got fstab edited.  Didn't solve my problem, but I'm not quite so a-feared of vi now
<skaflem> Are you with me, ForzaPalermo ?
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, there is no port in that config file
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, so no im not with u :(
<icesword> hello
<ForzaPalermo> oops
<ForzaPalermo> i found it
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: On line 5 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config you have "Port 5900"
<icanhasadmin> thank you
<ForzaPalermo> ok but i dont see a key in there
<ForzaPalermo> i enver entered one
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: what key ?
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: when you logg into ssh just use your standard username and password that you use to logg onto ubuntu :)
<edd24> mak_: I think i have made progress. I can now open the Desktop folder, and the trash bin. But now all the icons on the desktop are gone?
<edd24> mak__: I think i have made progress. I can now open the Desktop folder, and the trash bin. But now all the icons on the desktop are gone?
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, ok guys we got past that, but now look at this error
<ForzaPalermo> i put in my login in putty
<ForzaPalermo> now i get
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: sheet... i'm blocked from PM'ing you because i haven't reg'd... go here to read about alsa and amixer http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ALSA#Making_sure_the_sound_modules_are_loaded
<tekhedz> is there a way to bring all minimized windows to the forefront?
<ForzaPalermo> disconnected. no supported authentication methods available
<mak__> go to /username/home/Desktop folder
<icanhasadmin> i did
<mak__> and find out whether there are any icons file or not ..if not then recreate those icons...
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: Ok, thats strange
<LHX2> icanhasadmin: that's about all i know
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, lol i feel like we are almost there
<icanhasadmin> seems that isn't the issue
<skaflem> ForzaPalermo: try "ssh localhost" and se if you are getting the same error
<cens0red> good moaning
<nsna> anyone have any clue why glxgears wouldn't display properly on my setup? opengl is enabled and it does give fps rate greater than 7k fps just doesn't display as gear displays as a bunch of boxes scattered accross sscreen
<skaflem> Bah, it's starting to get late here in Norway :P
<ForzaPalermo> skaflem, sent in IM
<NativeAngels> hello
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me if theyve had this error b4
<BullyBalla> Anyone have any ideas why I have sound when I get to my user login screen but after I log in it won't work?
<NativeAngels> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: who gives that error?
<nsna> fgl_glxgears runs great just not glxgears
<riba1> anybody uses ktoon in xbuntu?
<ejer> install php5-mysql NativeAngels :)
<NativeAngels> i have ejer
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: you see it in a browser when you load a php file? do what ejer says
<NativeAngels> but im still gettin it
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: restart apache and mysql
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: did you just install the stuff?
<NativeAngels> how do i do that
<NativeAngels> yes
<NativeAngels> but when i do phpinfo
<NativeAngels> it dont show mysqli
<mak__> hi Bullaballa:: Go to add remove softgware in main menu and install Alxa mixer after installing play with some setting for a while it will work....
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: right
<AntiUSA> sorry, had to go to the bathroom
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: first thing to try is restart the servers
<NativeAngels> ok
<johnficca> what driver do I need to get my  VIA Technologies, Inc. CX700M2 UniChrome PRO II Graphics to work???...please help.
<NativeAngels> how do i do that
<ejer> NativeAngels: /etc/init.c/apache2 force-reload
<tinin> How could I mount a fat32 usb stick? I do  "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb"   but it asks me for the filetype
<Technoid_India> icanhasadmin: Taken fm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635215&page=3 >>> Re: No Sound for Toshiba A105 - I just fixed this for  someone yesterday. The answer I got from google was to open  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and at the end of the file in the options area add  this line: options snd-HDA-Intel auto and then reboot. At least I think that's what it was.Good luck.
<Huffalump> Anyone have experience with G3 installing xubuntu alt?  I'm at the end of my rope.
<AntiUSA> Technoid_India: it's a .i386 file I think, how do I view file types?
<icesword> tinin, sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usb
<AntiUSA> it's just called "teewars" and it is NOT a .deb file
<theo_> did someone say my name just now? :(
<BullyBalla> mak__: thanks I'll give that a shot
<theo_> because my xchat flashed and I don't see any highlighted messages
<Technoid_India> AntiUSA: r u sure ???
<icesword> AntiUSA, anti what?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: what kind of file is it?
<icanhasadmin> isn't everyone antiusa?
<icesword> icanhasadmin, do you have the admin?
<icanhasadmin> sure why not?
<AntiUSA> when I right click it it just says "executable"
<eduardo> hello, somebody have ubuntu 7.10 with 4GB ?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: in terminal,   cd /path/to/file and then::  file file_name
<ejer> yes eduardo
<theo_> hum - which opengl implementation would be best for me to install?
<BullyBalla> mak__: yeah that doesn't seem to work, its blank when it opens and if I choose sound card properties is closes itself
<Technoid_India>  AntiUSA: may be that its a windows .exe file !
<eduardo> I see 3,5GB only... ejer...
<Rampdog> I have downloaded a NVIDIA driver off the NVIDIA website. It is a .run file and I'm using the command listed in the instructions to execute it but it is not running
<icesword> icanhasadmin, that means you can do hack,can you teach me
<eduardo> why??
<NativeAngels> prince_jammys yes
<AntiUSA> teewars: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: yes to what?
<icanhasadmin> yes. type sudo reboot
<tinin> icesword no, I'm on an old pc with other linux distro, and when I try to mount the usb stick I need to use sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb -t somethingmore
<tinin> it ask me for filetype
<AntiUSA> that's what it says when I do that command prince_jammys
<theo_> intel 80386?
<pipegeek> So, question.  I want /var to be on an encrypted partition, but a number of special filesystems get mounted by default in ubuntu in /var (tmpfs on /var/lock and /var/run, for instance) early in the boot process, before /etc/init.d/cryptdisks gets called.
<ejer> eduardo: running 32bit?
<icesword> tinin, sorry,i have no idea
<tinin> thanx
<eduardo> ejer: yes
<Technoid_India>  tinin: whats ur system config... r u using ubuntu on it ??? coz i also wanna try ubuntu on ma damn old pc...
<AntiUSA> so how do I install a game into the OS that is "teewars: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped"
<pipegeek> Is there a good reason not to move /etc/init.d/cryptdisks earlier in the boot process?  If so, how is this *usually* handled?
<exneo> hey anybody know of a search engine with an opensource algirythm
<AntiUSA> Technoid_India, no it's not
<tinin> Technoid_India 366mhz notebook with 32 of ram, but even fluxbuntu wont run on this
<ejer> htdig exneo http://www.htdig.org/
<johnficca> what driver do I need to get my  VIA Technologies, Inc. CX700M2 UniChrome PRO II Graphics to work???...please help.
<icesword> tinin, your mem is too low,
<tinin> Technoid_India only dsl linux and deli linux
<Max_-> I'm trying to run a Java application (.jar)... I rightclick on it and select "open with 'sun java * runtime'" and nothing happens.... how do I fix this?
<danbhfive> tinin: damn, thats a tiny amount of ram
<AntiUSA> and chmod +x filname did nothing
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: did you follow the directions from teewars.com?
<exneo> install java 1.6 and open your jar with it
<AntiUSA> there were none that I saw
<exneo> it should be in add remove or synaptic
<icesword> ! java | max_
<ubotu> max_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<tinin> but I don't know where to get an old sdram sodimm pc66 memory,   :(
<Draigfaol-away> Woohoo!
<tinin> not for sale
<mak__> hi johnficca: i hope u might already tried it , but just in case, if you not tried visiting there website...just visit offical website of via chipset and search for linux driver, they may not have..but still u can get some information , which might be helpful to u..
<Yanch0> I have this line in my /etc/fstab but it is not loading the usb parittion on startup : /dev/sdb1 /media/dbhdd extfs rw 0 0 .. i need this partition to load so PostgreSQL can use this partition as its storage space
<Draigfaol> tirin: Search online.
<Draigfaol> Google search.
<nickrud> tinin: if you did find one, it'd probably cost more than the machine is worth
<icesword> tinin, win98 can run on it,hahah
<ejer> tinin: http://pacificmemory.com/pc-15-2-128mb-pc66-laptop-memory-br-pm-pm08so1664lp128-66.aspx
<tinin> that's it nickrud
<nsna> how do i configure opengl to use fglrx instead of the default one?
<Technoid_India> johnficca: go n visit >>> www.viaarena.com n download appropriate drivers for ur display...
<johnficca> mak__: thanks
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: apparently this:: http://www.teewars.com/?page=docs&id=293
<LHX2> Dum de dum dum
<tinin> icesword I have just uninstalled it, and you suck
<tinin> :(
<icesword> tinin, :(
<NativeAngels> ok i rebooted apache
<Draigfaol> Okay, back to what I was originally asking for.
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: interesting, thanks
<ejer> tinin: will flux not run?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: you probably don't have to "fetch" the files if you have them already.
<NativeAngels> but am still gettin the error prince_jammys
<Draigfaol> Does anybody know on how to put this command into the boot sequence?
<tinin> ejer not even
<Draigfaol> "toshset -fan on"
<tinin> I'll seek a sdram donator
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: did you restart the mysql server?
<AntiUSA> well, the version of the game I have is already compiled. they have one that is complied and one that is source on their website. I just want to be able to play the compiled version from my application menu
<NativeAngels> i did this to restart
<Rampdog> I have the NVIDIA driver on my desktop [NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run] anyone know how to run it? Supposed to be self executable........
<ejer> tinin: i am sure you could do it, but I am also sure it would not be worth the possibly many hours it could take
<NativeAngels> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<lns> So what's going on with Nautilus crashing when you try to burn a CD/DVD after the most recent update??
<Elda> Bleh... had a fun time >.< When I had to reinstall the Vista that came on this laptop as XP runs badly due to lack of drivers it wiped my the little pointer thing that said "This is a linux partition" so I had to reinstall >.<
<Technoid_India> tinin: go n visit >>> ebay.com n order ur self a set of SDRAM...
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<owner> HELP
<Draigfaol> SDRam is ultra cheap.
<Elda> PLEH!
<icesword> Elda, what is up
<owner> I'm running Kubuntu and I hozed my Kmenu and I need to know where the Kmenu configuration file is so I can restore it to defaults
<Elda> I dont know... I was just saying help backward >.>
<Steve^> Hey, how do I turn colours on in vi?
<Sabina-> Hello...Do you know if phpbb channels actually work?
<owner> and I need to know where the default KDE file is located
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: then restart apache also, just for kicks
<Elda> I managed to get everything working atm :D
<fabio> anyone familiar with cvs cedega?
<mak__> hey Elda: remove the xp from your system and install linux totaly and if you need winxp then install in vmware..its totally worth it.....
<Technoid_India> Draigfaol: ya u get these rams for abt $5 - $20 for 256mb in india...
<NativeAngels> no im still gettin the error prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: ok hold on
<Elda> I use MS stuff for my games :s
<owner> anyone know where it is?
<Elda> Mainly atm Eve
<tinin> ejer fluxbuntu seems good, but did not install, now I'm using deli linux or damn small linux. But I need a 2.6 kernel (not 2.4) to plug in a usb wifi stick to connect it to net
<ejer> NativeAngels: do : sudo tasksel install lamp
<mak__> fabio: i was just trying to installl cedega in my laptop...but it cost 5 euros /month so skipped.....cedega is used to run windows games in linux....
<owner> :(
<owner> Hello does anyone in here know KDE?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: are you able to access mysql without php?
<ejer> owner: it is in ~/.kde
<fabio> mak_: the source is freely available
<owner> thanks
<Yanch0> Does postgresql server run from init.d in Ubuntu ?
<owner> I looked in there
<owner> but I don't know what I'm looking for
<tinin> Technoid_India, Draigfaol: Is not easy to find sdram for old notebooks here in spain, few ones had those machines
<fabio> but you have to compile it yourself
<owner> also where is the original default file
<Huffalump> What is the filesystem for an Mac OS 9 disk?
<ejer> owner: rm ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<Devourer> Package do I need to compile things with MinGW?
<Devourer> What*
<TheDoyle> anyone familiar with configuring VirtualBox for Ubuntu using Host Network Interface.
<owner> thanks ejer
<icesword> hfs?
<ejer> hmm owner no sorry that won't work i dont think
<Rael> I am reading this page that tells you how to disable virtual terminals to save memory. it says to edit /etc/inittab but I see no such file.
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: did you see my response?
<mak__> hey fabio: thanks ...may be i can try to compile it myself...can you pass the link to download the source ...
<Technoid_India> tinin: wait i will give ya a website link...
<Elda> I'm quite proud of myself... I can now reinstall linux on this computer with 0 porblems.  And have even learned how to go about restoring my grub list :D
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: no
<ejer> owner: try 'kbuildsycoca --incremental'
<Elda> This being though, because I've broken my Ubuntu install so many times :/
<AntiUSA> well, the version of the game I have is already compiled. they have one that is complied and one that is source on their website. I just want to be able to play the compiled version from my application menu
<BullyBalla> anyone know why Alsa mixer won't find my sound card but its listed in hardware information?
<dholbert> Anyone know when Hardy Alpha 5 is being released?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule says today, but it's not up yet
<fabio> mak_: http://www.cedega.com/cvs/
<mak__> thanks fabio;
<eduardo> joer ?
<NativeAngels> that didnt do anything ejer
<Steve^> Hey, how do I turn colours on in vi?
<icanhasadmin> BullyBalla: because you have a toshiba laptop
<icesword> dholbert, #ubuntu+1
 * Elda is using a Toshiba >.>
<dholbert> thanks icesword
<BullyBalla> icanhasadmin: nope I gots me a desktop
<Elda> What you have to do is get a DSDT patch or compile your own
<Rael> I am reading this page that tells you how to disable virtual terminals to save memory. it says to edit /etc/inittab but I see no such file.
<eduardo> I've 2 problem with Ubuntu....
<icesword> shoot
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: try this::   chmod u+x teewars(or whatever it's called)   and then ./teewars(the file name)
<eduardo> it reboot only...
<icanhasadmin> Elda: I decompiled my DSDT but i don't see any errors, can you help me out with it?
<kr0nus> 16:26 < Steve^> Hey, how do I turn colours on in vi?
<kr0nus> 16:26 < icanhasadmin> BullyBalla: because you have a toshiba laptop
<kr0nus> er
<kr0nus> sorry
<Huffalump> How can I probe to locate the /dev/xxxx of another hard drive on my system?
<Steve^> ...?
<kr0nus> overly sensitive touchpad :(
<Elda> urrm I'm by no means a pro with making dsdt files :x
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: ok, thanks
<eduardo> sorry, I fall again
<icesword> Huffalump, what you mean by another
<icanhasadmin> yes but you seem half way intelligent, can you just tell me what model tosh you have?
<Elda> My Toshiba is a P100-st9752
<icanhasadmin> ah, yeah no where near there, a105-s2011
<icesword> toshiba?
<Huffalump> icesword, I have two hard drives.  I have installed on /dev/sda2    and I want to mount the other hard ddrive but first I must find it
<Elda> Would you like the url for the dsdt patch I obtained
<Elda> welll
<dholbert> Huffalump: you could dry "sudo fdisk -l"
<tinin> Technoid_India:  We have a linux user group to recicle old pcs and give them to non gubernamental ornanizations, I'll ask them first. If not, I'll try to do my first buy on ebay. But I do not want (or could) expend money on this donated pc. I only need it as word processor
<Elda> Ican, have you looked at the forums?
<dholbert> Huffalump: That lists all hard drives and their partitions
<Elda> THere are a number of fixes on there
<eduardo> how I can see why me laptop reboot only...in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: while i look around for the solution, try also #mysql
<fabio> huffalump: try fdisk -l
<Elda> I think the dsdt one for the a105 is not that hard to find
<Elda> let me look actually
<Huffalump> fdisk command not found
<Huffalump> thanks
<icesword> Huffalump, sudo mount -a
<icanhasadmin> there are many a105 series patches.. i've tried... almost everything. But i'll try again if you have a link
<Technoid_India> tinin: k whats the sys configuration ???
<owner> WARNING: The desktop entry file /home/owner/.local/share/applications/%2fhome%2f.desktop has Type=Link instead of "Application" or "Service"
<Huffalump> Is there any other way to find/probe for my 2nd hard drive,  when fdisk command not found?
<Elda> What is your bios version hun?
<Technoid_India> tinin: u can use xubuntu on a system wid 128mb ram...
<owner> ejer
<owner> thats for you
<icanhasadmin> Me?
<Elda> Yep
<Elda> Well actually
<icanhasadmin> just flashed it, not sure exact number. a phenix one
<ejer> ok owner, is your menu ok?
<icanhasadmin> i can get it i think?
<Elda> Let me back up one step; have you tried booting with the command acpi=off?
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: ok, that will launch the game from the terminal... but I want to be able to launch this game from the Application menu
<owner> no ejer
<owner> but
<icanhasadmin> yes
<Elda> Does this give you sound?
<icanhasadmin> no
<owner> I went here ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu and I found that it is the config file
<Elda> Okey then, it is indeed not your dsdt file then
<icanhasadmin> well hold on
<owner> I dont' know how to navigate to ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: ok
<owner> in a browser
<icanhasadmin> where do i drop the command acpi=off? i'll check the file
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: and right now, if I make a link to it in the application menu, the game loads up bugged out
<owner> got there in the terminal and nanoed the file
<icanhasadmin> i think that was it but it might have been something else
<Elda> you do it when you get the grub menu... let me find the instructions for that
<AntiUSA> I have to either launch it from terminal or browse to it right now
<tinin> Technoid_India, I think I'll use fluxbox or icewm. I only need the apps, not a desktop. I need a 128mb sdram sodimm pc66 144pin
<icesword> owner, your root's kmenu is right,right,you can configure it by yourself
<icanhasadmin> in /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: one sec
<ejer> owner: gksudo gedit ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<owner> icesword the root's menu is fine
<owner> but where is it?
<Elda> icanhasadmin: No, you do it in the actual menu when you boot up
<AntiUSA> ok
<prince_jammys> is /usr/local in the user's path by default?
<icesword> owner, logout,then log in as root
<icesword> though this is not recommended
<ejer> yes prince_jammys... i think :)
<prince_jammys> ejer: thx
<Elda> One sec while I find it
<icanhasadmin> Wait, I have apci=off set in my menu.lst, it does it automatically
<icanhasadmin> i just checked
<owner> icesword
<icanhasadmin> alo pci=noacpi
<icesword> owner, ?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: cd /usr/local and see if there's a folder there called "bin"
<owner> I did this instead sudo nano ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<icesword> !tab > owner
<icanhasadmin> So it's not a dsdt problem?
<owner> ???
<icesword> owner, i dunno how to edit
<nsna> i'm getting an error when trying to run opengl based programs, it will scatter the image across screen without properly displaying them.. any ideas?
<owner> oh
<owner> I don't care about editing icesword
<owner> I know how to do that
<AntiUSA> there is
<owner> I just need to know where the root's file is for kmenu
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: there is
<owner> so I can copy it over the top of mine
<icesword> owner, /root/
<owner> well ya but then where inside the root directory?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: ok sudo mv /full/path/to/game  /usr/local/bin
<Huffalump> What  is the correct syntax for:  apt-get ftp   ....I am trying to install any ftp command/client through a subshell during an installation
<luisa> Try SFTP
<luisa> or FileZilla
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: that will stick your executable there... this is where you want to put custom-installed stuff that you didnt get from repository.  best to put it here so as not to make a mess
<Huffalump> filezill does not work in a subshell, luisa
<AntiUSA> so the game should be a directory in the bin folder or directly in the bin folder
<bulkah> do you now any turkish ubuntu chat channel ?
<icesword> owner, .kde ,maybe
<owner> If I go into /root/ where is the config file?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: is the game a single file?
<owner> I tried that one already
<Elda> icanhasadmin:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/44917-apci-off.html
<mak__> or just type ftp://ftp.address.com in firefox.....
<AntiUSA> no, it's a folder full of stuff
<Elda> Apparantly you can edit your grub/conf
<Elda> grub.conf
<Elda> But I did it on booting it
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: move the whole folder in /usr/local/bin
<dholbert> Huffalump: I'm confused...  Are you just looking for "apt-get install ncftp"?
<sami> owner: find /root/ -iname '*kmenu*'
<dholbert> Huffalump: That should work to install an FTP client, ncftp
<Huffalump> the answer was apt-get install ftp
<Huffalump> thank you
<dholbert> k
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: technically could go anywhere, but this is the conventional place
<df00z> Hey, where is the ubuntu suspend quirks file located
<Elda> Actually icanhasadmin, don't alter your main grub.conf if you have any of the restricted drivers running for you video card or you will muck up your xwindows/gnome startup
<AntiUSA> k, done
<df00z> like chvt, restore vesa bios, etc
<Elda> Try running with acpi=off when booting the Ubuntu live/install disc
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: now what>
<Elda> if you get sound like that, then your issue is the dsdt file
<AntiUSA> ?
<owner> sami that find thing didn't work
<icanhasadmin> elda, i did
<icanhasadmin> no sound
<icanhasadmin> so my problem isn't dsdt
<icanhasadmin> i don't know if that's good or not :P
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: now do whatever you did to create that launcher, replacing the command with the full path of the executable
<owner> still can't find the root's kmenu conf
<owner> Maybe the root has none
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: you had made a launcher right?
<outof> heyyao
<AntiUSA> in Edit Menu of the application menu?
<AntiUSA> no I added a shortcut in the application menu
<AntiUSA> i also tried the chmod command you told me
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: do it in Edit Menu or whatever its called
<outof> hello to see a list of chanels how to?
<owner> there
<owner> I just switched users and added kmenu to the root
<sami> owner: updatedb; locate kmenu then
<df00z> Where is the ubuntu sleep quirks configuration file?
<Steve^> Hey, how do I turn colours on in vi?
<df00z> anyone have any idea?
<Elda> icanhasadmin: and you still got no sound?
<owner> there sami it's doing something
<federica90> ciao
<outof> sorry for see the list of chanels what can do?
<Elda> If so, you got lucky-ish and it is most likely that you got the wrong alsa drivers
<federica90> there is anyone that speak italian that can help me
<Elda> What is your lappy model again?
<icesword> !it > federica90
<ejer> !it | federica90
<ubotu> federica90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AntiUSA> prince_jammys: does the same thing, when I use the link I made in Application menu, the games graphics don't load and none of the text is visible. the game is totally screwed up
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: Preferences->Main Menu
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: but it worked from terminal right?
<AntiUSA> correct
<AntiUSA> and it worked if I launch from Nautilus
<icanhasadmin> a105-s2011
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: you mean when you double click the file?\
<owner> Uh sami
<AntiUSA> yep
<owner> I did that but it didn't tell me where the file was in root
<sami> ?
<owner> only in owner
<owner> so I'm still lost
<sami> sudo locate kmenu
<Marbug> I once installed a package from a .deb file
<Marbug> how can I remove that installation?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: i'm stuck :)
<peter121> Hello ubuntu users
<macogw> Marbug: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<macogw> Marbug: just like always
<owner> sami I'm loged in as root
<owner> :(
<macogw> Marbug: or use synaptic
<Marbug> k
<owner> Let me switch users again
<owner> just for the fun of it
<AntiUSA> damn
<AntiUSA> :(
<sami> owner: then there are no files called anything with *kmenu* inside /root
<peter121> how can i backup files in ubuntu?
<EnvoyRising> whats up fellow 'nixers?
<Rael> I am reading this page that tells you how to disable virtual terminals to save memory. it says to edit /etc/inittab but I see no such file.
<icanhasadmin> Elda: i'm trying something, about to reboot, brb
<EnvoyRising> peter121: you have a few options, are you trying to do mass backup or individual files? incremental backup or archive?
<peter121> individual
<nsna> how ya use sh properly?
<Elda> kk
<peter121> I am new to ubuntu
<owner> sami you are right
<EnvoyRising> peter121: you could just copy them and save with ~ after the extension. are you wanting them compressed to save space?
<owner> I went back into root
<Elda> Welcome to the community peter121 :D
<owner> and found that it does not save it's menu configuration there
<peter121> no
 * TigerTails growls at ubuntu..
<owner> even though the directory is there
 * TrustNoOne growls like a Tiger
<Elda> Ubuntu like any other linux (in my opinion at least >.>) can be quite scary to use at first lol
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: when you do it from terminal, does it open a new window?
<EnvoyRising> peter121: are you familiar with the command line (terminal) yet?
<peter121> yea its much different from windows or mac
<Marbug> I accidently removed the 2 monitors from System Guard (the thing you can put in you're systembar) how can I get them back those profiles?
<TrustNoOne> Elda, any OS to use at first is scary (even vista)
<Elda> Learning to use it I broke my ubuntu install about 6 times in the first day
<TigerTails> I installed ubuntu earlier today, worked fine, impressed with it, etc.. But i rebooted, and now its on 640 resolution, and the charsets are a little dodgy >.<
<Elda> True
<owner> Well I think I'm going to give up unless someone else knows what I should look for
<Elda> But I have to say that Ubuntu is the first OS I've broken so fast xD
<sami> owner: It might use some kind of universal config. Something like /etc/kde/blabla.kmenu if there are any.
<TrustNoOne> Elda, although you can't really "break" the installs of windows as easily as linux
<TigerTails> yeah, ive managed to break ubuntu too, its not wooorkiiing
<Elda> That being because it allows you to do WHATEVER you want lol
<EnvoyRising> peter121: well, if it makes you feel better there are methods similar to mac and windows if you like. in fact, there are a couple of programs akin to mac's time machine
<TrustNoOne> yeah i know
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: i have an idea ... try in the launcher this for "command"::   gnome-open /full/path/to/executable
<TrustNoOne> its as easy as sudo
<TrustNoOne> zomg brain freeze
<Elda> xD
<Elda> Sudo is evil, in that it makes it so easy lol
<ZZzzbbssmm> Help - Attempting to install my sierra wireless 881 aircard and can't get it loaded. Followed sierra's instructions and I am failing to succeed.
<owner> Well now I'm done
<owner> I guess I need to reinstall it and back up my kmenu this time
<owner> maybe
<Elda> <3 my Ubuntu now and I find Im usingi t more and more
<Elda> *it
<owner> or maybe I can just create a new user
<TrustNoOne> i never use sudo unless i try a command and it says access denied or gives back an error, then i do it with sudo
<TigerTails> i would be using ubuntu a lot .. if it worked
<ejer> owner: deleting ~/.kde* as a last resort should reset everything
<TrustNoOne> ubuntu works, you just have to know how to make it work, i ran into like 20 different problems, fixed them all but 1 so far
<TigerTails> i didnt even DO anything
<TigerTails> i only rebooted!
<TrustNoOne> then you did something
<TigerTails> rebooting shouldnt cause everything to break >.<
<Rael> I am reading this page that tells you how to disable virtual terminals to save memory. it says to edit /etc/inittab but I see no such file.
<EnvoyRising> peter121: yes, no? anyways, if iust need to do a simple back up, i usually just use a cp command and save with ~ file name. there are scripts for more complicated backup procedures though
<AntiUSA> nothing happens with that in the Command line
<TigerTails> is there a simple way to .. kill everything?
<prince_jammys> Rael: disable ttys?
<TrustNoOne> TigerTails, hammer
<TigerTails> i am NOT waiting hours reformatting the hard drive again :|
<southafrikanse> Hello.
<icesword> TigerTails, init 0
<Rael> ttys? is that in services?
<TrustNoOne> HElOl
<TrustNoOne> woops
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me how to find the mysql.so please
<EnvoyRising> whatsup TrustNoOne
<ejer> TigerTails: did the livecd resolution look ok?
<prince_jammys> Rael: i mean is that what the web page is suggesting?
<southafrikanse> I have 2 problems. First one: Don't have sound
<EnvoyRising> TigerTails: it takes you hours to reformat your hard drive?
<TigerTails> ejer: Yes, and the full install was fine too, until i rebooted..
<TigerTails> EnvoyRising: its a pretty old PC
<southafrikanse> THis is a fresh Ubuntu installation
<TrustNoOne> southafrikanse, dont have sound at all? or just while doing certain things
<TigerTails> i use it as a sandbox, wanted to give ubuntu a tray
<ejer> TigerTails: try first just CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<TigerTails> try*
<TigerTails> xD
<prince_jammys> Rael: i think i know what the web page you're talking about, and if it's what i think it is i recommend you don't do it
<TigerTails> errr
<TigerTails> that disconnected my VNC..
<AntiUSA> no dice prince_jammys, nothing launch when I add that
<TigerTails> what was it supposed to do :|?
<Rael> oh yeah
<EnvoyRising> TigerTails: where are you coming from? what distro/ os?
<southafrikanse> TrustNoOne, I have sound when I put my headphones on but that's only that
<Rael> disableing the 6 terminals just leaving 2
<ejer> TigerTails: restart your graphics system
<TrustNoOne> !sound | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TigerTails> EnvoyRising: XP pro, but i fully reformatted, there was no trace of anything..
<prince_jammys> Rael: you really don't get anything out of that ... just a hack for no reason
<TigerTails> ejer: ok.. im now gonna walk all the way downstairs because VNC wont connect -_-
<TheZealot> What is the package named for GTK+?
<EnvoyRising> TigerTails: i was just asking to get an idea of what paradigms you're used to
<prince_jammys> Rael: unless you have a computer from the 80s, that hack is a waste
<reya276> need some help with my display drivers, my system is running slow, but just two days ago is was running perfectly fine, I think updates cause it'
<TrustNoOne> TrustNoOne, i love you
<trashguyhundred> Hello. Is this the channel I should ask questions about the development/translation of Ubuntu or is there another channel for that?
<reya276> also I get line on my desktop for some reason
<kr0nus> hey all
<ZZzzbbssmm> OMG this support process is more a CLUSTERF*** than the actual compilation process. Is there anyone here that actually has a cxlue?
<kr0nus> i'm having an issue with file-roller's drag-drop support
<EnvoyRising> gtk+ > libgtk2.0-0 and libgtk1.2
<kr0nus> before, it used to uncompress stuff dragged to nautilus windows
<TigerT-Ubuntu> Hello from the other PC..
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ZZzzbbssmm
<ubotu> ZZzzbbssmm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kr0nus> recently, it won't do that anymore
<kr0nus> only works when I drag to desktop
<TigerT-Ubuntu> ok so.. what now :|
<AntiUSA> I need to go prince_jammys, but if you think of anything, shoot me a PM
<TheZealot> EnvoyRising: thanks a lot
<TigerT-Ubuntu> when i try to change resolution, theres not even any other options now..
<TigerT-Ubuntu> it went all the way to 1440x900 last time -_-
<ejer> TigerT-Ubuntu: what video card type? you are currently in low graphics mode, which is a failsafe
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: mmm well i'll let you know if i come up with something.. you should repost (update) your question ... post the ELF executable stuff so people can see what file it is. mention that it works from terminal and all that
<TigerT-Ubuntu> video card 'type'?
<ejer> what card?
<simgislab> is it possible to install ubuntu server on 4g flash drive? Need it for experiments.
<TigerT-Ubuntu> some old nvidia FX, dont know specificaly
<LjL> simgislab: should be.
<LjL> !install > simgislab    (simgislab, see the private message from Ubotu)
<EnvoyRising> simgislab: there's a howto floating somewhere, but you realize there are linux distros spec tailored for flash disk use, right?
<ejer> TigerT-Ubuntu: you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from terminal
<ejer> TigerT-Ubuntu: sudo before that command
<TigerT-Ubuntu> its kinda hard to remember that..
<ejer> you can use defaults for most things, you should probably select the nv driver
<simgislab> EnvoyRising: i didn't really work with linux, wanna start with something...can you suggest something?
<prince_jammys> Rael:  basically people are blogging to make some bucks from advertising, and they have to have some kind of content, so some of their tweaks are pretty useless, and sometimes even dangerous
<TigerT-Ubuntu> any chance you could repeat the command?
<ejer> TigerT-Ubuntu: you could try using the restricted driver manager in admin menu to see if it will offer a new driver
<TigerT-Ubuntu> it went out of screen -_-
<ejer> TigerT-Ubuntu: you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from terminal
<EnvoyRising> simgislab: a lot of people like puppy linux for usb installs. theres also dsl (damn small linux) but it's kinda ugly
<ejer> sudo
<drowner_> I get a random freeze with most music players (Banshee, Rhythmbox). It playsn for a few minutes (or more) and then just stops - and the program eventually hangs. I have no idea whats wrong.
<ejer> simgislab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<EnvoyRising> simgislab: there are plenty of others (too many to count)
<EnvoyRising> ejer: the default nv driver is crap. then, he's using an fx, so maybe he'll be alright
<fredmv> could  someone check out my thread possibly?
<ZZzzbbssmm> I SEE. SO THIS IS ALL A HUGE GEEK EXPERIMENT NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY AND IT APPEARS I HAVE WASTED A CD AND ABOUT A WEEK WORKING WITH THIS CRAP. I UNDERSTAND WHT MS CHARGES FOR SUPPORT BECAUSE NOTHING GETS ANSWERED OTHERWISE. UBUNTU IS GOING INTO THE TRASH CAN WHERE IT BELONGS. IT"S A WIST OF TIME AND EFFORT.
<fredmv> I hate to keep bumping it..
<TooShort4> Can someone help me out really quick? i need a lot of help
<ejer> well it is all some have EnvoyRising, i use it all the time
<simgislab> EnvoyRising: thanks, the link by ejer looks good, I'd go with something well documented
<TooShort4> I have a older laptop and im trying to install ubuntu. When i put in the disc and restart it, it doesnt boot up. how do i boot it up
<ejer> i use that simgislab works great
<ScarEye> Hey guys is there a video card test in ubuntu ?  The reason why I ask is I think my video memory is bad is there any way of testing this ?
<EnvoyRising> ejer: my system wouldn't function with it. had to use proprietary (8600m gs)
<simgislab> ejer: thanks! I'll try that
<prince_jammys> ms support answers questions?
<fredmv> If anyone could take a look at this I'd appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703137
<TigerT-Ubuntu> forget it... ill just reformat for the 5th time today -_-
<ejer> TooShort4: http://www.pcguide.com/byop/byop_SettingtheBIOStoChecktheCDDriveWhenBooting.htm
<TooShort4> Thanks
<fredmv> TigerT-Ubuntu: what's wrong?
<TigerT-Ubuntu> it didnt sort anything..
<EnvoyRising> !ignore ZZzzbbssmm
<tockitj> is there a program i can use to place rss feed on desktop ? :-)
<prince_jammys> ms support:: "check if your computer is plugged in"  "still doesnt work: reinstall"
<simgislab> ejer: I assume I need regular ubuntu server iso to begin, right?
<ZZzzbbssmm> I'M EMBARRASSED TO EVER HAVE ATTEMPTED IT. HEY FUCK YOURSELF ER
<TooShort4> it already has windows installed. i want to change from windows to ubuntu
<jaras> i need to have wvdial terminal window open all the time is there any way i don't have to have that terminal window open all the time???
<EnvoyRising> tockitj: screenlets and gdesklets has a widget for adding rss feeds to the desktop. so does karamba (kde)
<ejer> simgislab: i used desktop edition, but yeah you need an iso
<tockitj> EnvoyRising, that is all i need. thanks a lot :-)
<SamusMan> where can i get glibc?
<drowner_> sorry to ask twice:
<EnvoyRising> SamusMan: repos :P
<EnvoyRising> drowner_: twice? i didn't even see the question
<drowner_> I get a random freeze with most music players (Banshee, Rhythmbox). It playsn for a few minutes (or more) and then just stops - and the program eventually hangs. I have no idea whats wrong. Interestingly, it also appeared to unmount some partitions on the usb drive plugged in
<drowner_> (but not the one it was playing off.
<SamusMan> EnvoyRising: i'm not finding it...what universe is it in?
<simgislab> ejer: i'm not sure, I need to practice a little with installation of different web server stuff, I guess server will suit me better, right?
<SamusMan> envoyrising: i can't find it under the name glibc
<ejer> simgislab: a virtual machine is excellent for this
<EnvoyRising> SamusMan: package name libglib2.0.0, located in ...
<mikespic> I need help installing ubuntu over PXE boot.
<simgislab> ejer: you mean on my pc desktop?
<monkeyBox> Hi all. for some reason I have two network managers in my notification area.  I've tried to remove all instances of it from my session, but they keep coming back! How do I remove it for good?
<EnvoyRising> SamusMan: did you find it using that package name i gave you?
<NativeAngels> arrrrrrrrh
<NativeAngels> i still cant get phpmyadmin to work
<SamusMan> envoyrising: yes...and i already have it installed...when attempting to make ndiswrapper, i am receiving alot of errors pertaining to the glibc header being missing
<EnvoyRising> SamusMan: oh, easy fix: you need the dev package as well, lol
<SamusMan> ah
<SamusMan> thank you very much envoyrising :)
<NativeAngels>  i need help
<mikespic> my ubuntu alternate install CD contains '2fsprogs-udeb_1.40.2-1ubuntu1_i386.udeb' but it is looking for 'e2fsprogs-udeb_1.40.2-1ubuntu1.1_i386.udeb' so it bails and won't continue installing :-(
<ctothej> NativeAngels: explain the issue.
<Huffalump> Thanks to everyone for your help all night.  It took some serious hackery well beyond my skills, but I actually got it done.  A G3 now running Ubuntu
<WhoaItsPhil> anyone have a clue about an issue with a laptop? i've got ubuntu 7.10 on it and when i start it, it says something about "cannot allocate resources to region 7....blablabla" i can't catch the rest it just flashes up and then goes black for about 30 seconds before it starts...takes a lot longer to bootup than it should...it's an HP laptop
<drowner_> no ideas then guys?
<mzanfardino> is there a way to initiate a suspend from cli?  I've started using fluxbox and I want to suspend my session....
<NativeAngels> i keep gettin mysql not installed read documentation
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: i get the same message (also on an hp laptop), but i don't boot all that slow
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah it goes black and hangs for at least 30 seconds before booting...quite annoying
<mikespic> Anyone know how to increase the timeout for the installer to wait while grabbing packages?  If I do a netinstall it keeps timing out on random files.
<TooShort4> i stil lcant get it to work =[
<NativeAngels> mysql is installed
<WhoaItsPhil> cause it boots on my desktop lots faster even though my laptop is newer with decently better hardware
<NativeAngels> but its still sayin its not
<ctothej> WhoaItsPhil: I get the same thing for my desktop. The OS doesnt recognize a hardware device on the motherboard. It should just ignore it.
<EnvoyRising> drowner_: no clues but could you start the music player with the command line, reproduce the error, and paste teh command line output to a pastebin?
<mzanfardino> is suspend a dm/wm-specific feature?
<mzanfardino> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: which hp is it?
<WhoaItsPhil> hmm...but what would it not be recognizing? any way to find out? and does that mean that there is something in my laptop that won't work?
<TooShort4> Gahhhh. Someone help me install ubuntu over windows xp
<WhoaItsPhil> it's a HP dvr-5115nr
<WhoaItsPhil> sorry dv-5115nr
<MasterShrek> TooShort4, just let the partitioner do its thing, use entire disk, format entire disk
<jscinoz> hey guys, i want to back up to a universally read/write cifs share, and encrypt my data, I'm planning on making a truecrypt volume on this share and mounting it then using rsync to mirror my filesystem to this truecrypt volume, would this be a good idea?
<TooShort4> i dont know how. i just bought an old laptop with windows xp, and it doesnt boot up
<mikespic> maybe I just have to tell the installer ethat I'm installing from CD instead of from a full mirror.  Anyone know how to do that?
<TooShort4> it doesnt boot from the disc
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: thsi is going to sound really retarded, but do you have any usb devices plugged in on boot? i used to get funky errors when trying to boot with a usb hard drive plugged in
<ctothej> NativeAngels: did you follow any tutorials?
<drowner_> envoyrising. i've tried that
<drowner_> but of course, now it hasn't happened hahaha
<NativeAngels> yes ctothej
<ctothej> NativeAngels: which? specific to ubuntu?
<NativeAngels> 7.10 server ed
<WhoaItsPhil> hmmm...i was about to say no but then forgot i have had my wireless keyboard/mouse plugged in...let me try unplugging and rebooting it
<jester7> WhoaItsPhil:  type dmesg in terminal and you shold be able to see what the exact message is
<EnvoyRising> drowner_: lol. hmm.. i'll need more info to give you any kind of useful help. otherwise i'm left with "try google" lol
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: so you cant access mysql?
<WhoaItsPhil> hmm ok i'll do that in a sec...its rebooting now
<ctothej> NativeAngels: so it took you through configuring apache, mysql, and phpmyadmin?
<NativeAngels> yes
<TigerTails> Sandbox is now reformatting.
<ctothej> NativeAngels: can you link me to the tutorial?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: are you getting a mysql error?
<NativeAngels> i did everyting to finding the mysqli
<NativeAngels> yes
<WhoaItsPhil> hmmm nope its still giving me the error on boot even with no USB devices plugged in at all
<drowner_> envoyrising: the external drive i have music on once became corrupted - i had to reformat it. I *think* maybe some files became corrupted, and i understand that some of the gstreamer things have issues if the song length it expects is different to what it seems - maybe some of the files became a bit spazzed.
<fevel> I cant fix a problem with apt-get
<bluefox83> has anyone here got anything to do voice chats with google talk?
<drowner_> i'll see what happens.
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: you get an error about sockets?
<NativeAngels> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration
<fevel> can omeone help me? it tells me to run -f install but returns an error and the problem persists
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to play a video in totem, and it states the sound device is already in use, what was the command to check what is accessing /dev/dsp?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: have you tried to access mysql directly (without php)?
<mikespic> jscinoz, lsof
<southafrikanse> My internal speakers are not working. Only when i put headphones on.
<jscinoz> cheers
<EnvoyRising> drowner_: try vlc player just to see if its uniform across all players
<prince_jammys> !who | NativeAngels: type the first few letters "princ" and the tab key to autocomplete
<NativeAngels> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-f23816a61d5dc93fe2430a8e2a149414f015250e
<ubotu> NativeAngels: type the first few letters "princ" and the tab key to autocomplete: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NativeAngels> thats what i folloed
<WhoaItsPhil> hmm ok i'm gonna say my first estimation of 30 seconds to boot it is a little bit of an under estimation...it's more like a minute and a half or two minutes...but apparently i can just press ctrl+alt+f1 and it forces it to boot at any time? i found this link in google with something very similar to my problem if not identical http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-632131.html
<jscinoz> mikespic, strangely it says nothing is accessing /dev/dsp >_<
<mikespic> if you use ls, do you have a /dev/dsp?
<NativeAngels> !prince_jammys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prince_jammys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: :) no exclamation
<jscinoz> woaltsphil, if you want to check boot time more accurately, try sudo apt-get install bootchart, it will autogenerate a png graph of boot time and active processes during boot
<jscinoz> mikespic, yes
<S4nD3r> j #gnome
<S4nD3r> j #debian
<WhoaItsPhil> jscinoz, thanks that sounds cool i'll check it out
<TooShort4> hmm
<drowner_> envoy rising - its been playing pretty consistently now, so, meh LOL
<drowner_> its weird.
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: have you tried asking at the channel #mysql?
<NativeAngels> yes
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: whats the output from ifconfig in command line?
<NativeAngels> i know the mysql is runnin
<jscinoz> does the boot sequence take advantage of multiple cores?
<WhoaItsPhil> want me to paste bin it?
<mikespic> jscinoz, you are using 'lsof /dev/dsp', right?
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: please
<jscinoz> mikespic, yes it returns nothing
<mikespic> jscinoz, yes, it should.
<WhoaItsPhil> http://pastebin.com/m4d01bc1f
<mikespic> jscinoz, could be a permissions thing .... try using 'play' on a .wav file in /us/share/sounds as your user, then try again with sudo.
<mikespic> ok, gtg.
<|Prometheus|> hi - how do i make a script, or command run right after grub, as the system boots - before any other script runs?
<jscinoz> mikespic, neither work
<EnvoyRising> |Prometheus|: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<ctothej> NativeAngels: were you able to create the database and a user for it?
<NativeAngels> yes
<ctothej> NativeAngels: can you add or remove entries in the database with that user?
<fevel> got it!
<TooShort4> Grr how do i make my laptop boot to a disc when i turn my laptop on
<fevel> hd to remove kde4 repo and then run -f install
<fevel> this kde4 is full of caca booboo
<EnvoyRising> TooShort4: you'll have to change device boot order in your bios
<southafrikanse> is it possible to when rebooting go straight to Ubuntu without going to the Grub menu first?
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: what about sudo lshw -v ?
<TooShort4> I did.
<fevel> southafrikanse: yes it is you gotta configure grub
<TooShort4> it sounds liek it loads
<TooShort4> but it doesnt
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: i guess you could set grub to only run for 1sec, and then default to Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: ctothej:  ok so it seems this is strictly a problem connecting php to apache, right?  mysql seems to be set up otherwise
<TooShort4> is there anything i need to press to boot it?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: ctothej i mean connecting php to mysql, not to apache
<|Prometheus|> EnvoyRising, thank you. but i think i need the script to run before anything else... Ill explain my problem. I am getting DMA timeouts on y old hdd (/dev/hda).. i have appended kernel string to use ide=nodma, but still get the timeouts.. i have also tried /etc/hdparm.conf and added /dev/hda dma=off but still get the timeout. its very frustrating as it has increased my boot tie by almost two inutes
<WhoaItsPhil> -v isn't a switch for it
<|Prometheus|> *time
<ctothej> NativeAngels: right, the error seems more like a php incompatibility error. Maybe a php5 vs php4 incompatibility issue?
<|Prometheus|> {blasted M key isnt working properly on this keyboard - sorry}
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: guess i'm thinkin lspci -v lol
<WhoaItsPhil> haha its ok
<TooShort4> it wont let me uninstall windows
<ctothej> NativeAngels: do you have the php5-mysql package installed?
<NativeAngels> yes clothej
<WhoaItsPhil> http://pastebin.com/m3d7a0283
<NativeAngels> its installed
<EnvoyRising> |Prometheus|: could always just recompile a kernel without that module, right?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: ctothej:  i have had this problem and don't remember the solution.  other than the compatibility issue, which seems unlikely if you followed the tutorial, there *might* be a configuration file that needs to be edited (a guess)
<lordleemo> NativeAngels: http://www.wallpaperama.com/disp-post91.html fond that maybe helps
<PriceChild> EnvoyRising, modules can be unloaded...
<drowner_> hey envoyrising:
<drowner_> did a bit of googling - *similar* problems may have been solved with the installation of jackd, whatvever that is
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: ctothej: the other thing to triple check is your php code
<drowner_> so, i suppose i'll try that (of course, it hasn't crashed for ages now)
<TooShort4> this is so stupid
<the7thmagus> my GRUB menu.lst file keeps resetting after every kernel update. I configured it to point to my ubuntu install on my current partition, but every time the kernel upgrades and the grub updater does its thing, it keeps wiping the menu option that I added
<EnvoyRising> PriceChild: i know they can be unloaded, but my point is that if he removes the module intirely, it'll eliminate the assumption that his kernel options are getting ignored at config
<FuriousMojo> Argh... I just tried installing Nvida driver through restricted driver manager and now it does not boot past running local boot scripts
<EnvoyRising> PriceChild: ie, if he still has the same errors, then obviously he's passing the wrong params, right?
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: did you try a reboot, just for kicks?
<FuriousMojo> any ideas?
<Pelo> FuriousMojo, boot the recovery mode and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select the vesa driver when you are asked use the defaults for everyting else
<EnvoyRising> drowner_: strange you'd need jack installed, especially since ubuntu moved to esd
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: unlikely to work, but worth a shot if you haven't tried it
<EnvoyRising> drowner_: anything is worth a shot though i guess, right? lol
<the7thmagus> any clue on my grub list problem?
<Pelo> FuriousMojo, that will get you back the gui so you can try with the binary driver
<necodemus> ahahaha....ubuntu help...
<drowner_> well
<FuriousMojo> Pelo: ok, that'll take me back to basic driver.  Any ideas to get it successfully installed w/ my 2 screens
<NativeAngels> prince_jammys i looked at that b4
<drowner_> i'm not going to do it yet, in case it works.
<Pelo> FuriousMojo, not realy
<necodemus> how do i get 7.10 to access a bin download ( googleearthlinux.bin )
<drowner_> ive got rhythmbox -d running in a terminal
<Pelo> the7thmagus, please restate you problem I just joined
<drowner_> so i want to see what goes wrong
<the7thmagus> my GRUB menu.lst file keeps resetting after every kernel update. I configured it to point to my ubuntu install on my current partition, but every time the kernel upgrades and the grub updater does its thing, it keeps wiping the menu option that I added
<drowner_> although, knowing my luck it will run for 4 days without hanging now
<Pelo> necodemus,   cd to the folder where the .bin is,   sudo chmod 777 filename.bin ,  sudo ./filename.bin
<EnvoyRising> hey, where is output from boot saved?
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: will need that to isolate your issue :P my guess though ,from what you sent is you're boot is hanging on wifi detection
<eyyYo> I have a tv connected to my computer. Until now i have used a DVI-cable to connect the TV to the computer, which have been working great. Now, i want to connect a HDMI to the TV. I use an adapter from the DVI output on my grapic card, to an HDMI-contact which i connect to my TV. The problem is that there is no picture on the TV. (Yes, i have changed to the proper channel)
<EnvoyRising> EnvoyRising: i know mine did under fedora
<tiiduz> Hello, im having great trouble with xserver, if someone who could help would query me (because im with my mobilephone and cant read fast text with it)
<eyyYo> So, my question is, how do i do this?
<Pelo> the7thmagus, it does that ,  sorry can't realy be helped,  you can make a copy of the lines you realy need further down , after the  place where it says   end of automaticvaly added lines, or something similar
<Pelo> necodemus, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<WhoaItsPhil> will need what to isolate my issue? did you get my pastebin?
<WhoaItsPhil> http://pastebin.com/m3d7a0283
<the7thmagus> Pelo: k, thanks I guess
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: i got those, but they tell me what you're running, they dont tell me what errors you're getting :P or were they identical to the errors posted in that thread?
<TooShort4> how do i manually boot it up from a disc? isnt there a button to push
<WhoaItsPhil> ah...yes they were identical
<kazol_> How do I mount a directory to a FTP server? Ubuntu's "connect to server" option only uses passive FTP, not active.
<WhoaItsPhil> i have an idea of what may be wrong...gonna feel stupid and lazy if i'm right...testing right now
<Odd-rationale> TooShort4: Usually it is f10 or f12 or esx while booting
<Pelo> the7thmagus, towards the end of the /boot/grub/menu.lst file,  it says , end of automaticaly generated lines or something like that,  what ever is after that does not get changed when the kernel updates
<Odd-rationale> *esc
<EnvoyRising> WhoaItsPhil: oh ok then, i'll leave you to it then :P
<EnvoyRising> bazhang: whats up bro?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i want to back up to a universally read/write cifs share, and encrypt my data, I'm planning on making a truecrypt volume on this share and mounting it then using rsync to mirror my filesystem to this truecrypt volume, would this be a good idea?
<WhoaItsPhil> hmmm nope nevermind i was wrong...still no clue what it is lol
<necodemus> ok...how do I cd to my desktop
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah, the errors are identical to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-632131.html
<tpratt_> hello everyone
<Pelo> necodemus,   cd Desktop ,    linux is case sensitive
<Odd-rationale> necodemus: cd ~/Desktop
<tpratt_> i'm new arround here
<necodemus> ahhh
<TooShort4> f10, esc. or f12 didnt work
<WhoaItsPhil> i can bypass the long hang time by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 but it just seems stupid that i should have to do that lol...if anyone knew what the problem is or how to fix it, it would be awesome
<Pelo> tpratt_, welcome to the mad house, ask your question in one line, breifly and hope for the best
<bazhang> EnvoyRising: heya!
<Odd-rationale> TooShort4: Can you get to the bios settings?
<fabio> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<TooShort4> I dont know how. I just got this laptop today. I pressed F2 at startup and it said boot from primary drive or whatever, and it said something disc
<tiiduz> please, anyone able to help me in query? Im with my mobilephone, cant keep it up here. :)
<EnvoyRising> bazhang: we must be working shifts becuase when you come i go ,lol
<necodemus> sorry about the private...irc just scrolls fast :)
<threefcata> how to set a server as preferred in mldonkey?
<Pelo> necodemus,  just use the nick of the person you talk to in each line,  it helps keep track
<FuriousMojo> Can someone help me install my nvidia driver?  Using restricted driver manager did not work
<EnvoyRising> later guys
<Pelo> !nvidia > FuriousMojo
<needhelp> Help please! (alpha) At-sign doesn't work longer on the keyboard!
<Odd-rationale> TooShort4: There was no option to boot from the cd drive?
<Odd-rationale> needhelp: This one? @
<Pelo> needhelp, change the keyboard layout in  menu > systsem> prefs > keyboard layout or someting
<needhelp> Odd-rationale: exactly
<TooShort4> this is for my laptop. it says dell computer configuration. Boot First Device: Diskette Drive
<WhoaItsPhil> are there any plugins or browsers out there that would allow firefox or some other program to view a live feed that only seems to work with windows media player running in internet explorer? for example, www.channelsurfing.net none of the live feeds on there work with anything i've tried except on my windows machine with internet explorer
<needhelp> Pelo: have already set it to the right layout (norwegian)
<ffm> are packages still accepted for universe for hardy?
<Maddeth> is there a UGA irc?
<Pelo> needhelp, do the other symbols on that key work ?
<Odd-rationale> needhelp: Like Pelo said you need to change you keybaord layout. Either there of in your xorg file.
<fabio> FuriousMojo: download the binary from nvidia and run it in init 3
<ffm> Maddeth: ask in #help
<Pelo> ffm, wrong place to ask , try #ubuntu-dev
<kazol_> WhoaItsPhil: You could open the stream manually using vlc.
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: try installing ::  sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<needhelp> Pelo: yes, '2' works
<Pelo> needhelp,  did it use to work ?
<pawan> hi
<kazol_> WhoaItsPhil: Find the link, copy it, open vlc, click on "open-network stream" and paste it.
<pawan> any good kde distro of ubuntu
<TooShort4>  i dont know where to go to boot from cd drive
<prince_jammys> NativeAngels: if you have php5
 * Pelo waves to pawan 
<kazol_> pawan: Kubuntu: #kubuntu
<needhelp> Pelo: yes
<Pelo> pawan, kubuntu ask in #kubuntu
<WhoaItsPhil> the link, when i click on properties is a javascript...how would i get the exact address for it?
<Pelo> needhelp, on my keyboard I need to use the alt-car key wth 2 , on the right side of the space bar, donT' know if that helps
<needhelp> Pelo: same here, but nothing appears
<Pelo> needhelp, try in different txt editor ,it might be part of the issue,
<TooShort4> if i just burn the image as a bootable disc and load that up would that automatically load up?
<Pelo> needhelp, also the watchamacall it , codepage , ( utf-8) and stuff,  that might have some bearing on it
<Odd-rationale> TooShort4: It should.
<needhelp> Pelo: same everywhere. Neither in irc, not in gnome text editor, not in firefox....
<TooShort4> il try it, but i dont know how to boot the actual ubuntu disc
<Pelo> needhelp, did you change the language of the os or the watchamacall it ?
<|Prometheus|> I'm having some problems with my kernel.. and am pretty new to linux in general.. the  kernel 2.6.22-14-generic does not seem to recognise the ide=noda parameter. Can i go to an older kernel that does support this, without having to reinstall or lose any data
<|Prometheus|> *ide=nodma
<needhelp> Pelo: what is 'watchamacall' ?
<needhelp> Pelo: have changed it to norwegian (At login window)
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, if you burn the iso and have it in when the bios begins to boot, it will load the cd, and you can either select the first option or just wait 30 sec for it to auto pick the first option
<Pelo> needhelp, I don't remember what is it called,  the character set or someting
<moDumass> hey all, um, how would i update inkscape to the latest release in ubuntu?
<needhelp> Pelo: where do I adjust the charset ?
<Pelo> needhelp, goodquestion
<TooShort4> i dont know how to boot from the cd drive tho. i dont have that option, i dont think
<Pelo> needhelp, before ,when it worked, what language were you using ?
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: is your cd drive the first boot device?
<TooShort4> it says Diskette Drive
<prince_jammys> needhelp: so i take it that what you did the other day didn't work?
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: do you see an option to change it to cd?
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, if you have a cdrom drive and havn't messed with the bios settings it should work...
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: if you can do that all you'll need to do is put in the cd rom and reboot
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, al you need is for the cdrom to be higer on the list then the hard drive
<TooShort4> then how come the real ubuntu disc doesnt do it?
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: do what?
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, "real" ubuntu disc?
<deep> hey every one
<needhelp> prince_jammys: after what i did yesterday - 3 letters/characters now works properly. But there are still a few left that still doesnt appear ..
<sdsheeks> hey
<needhelp> Pelo: norwegian also
<Pelo> needhelp,  can you get any other 3rd level symbols from your keyboard ?
<deep>  OK, I have a few questions, Im useing ubuntu gutsy and Im trying to acces a windows shared folder on my LAN , I can see the computer in network but when I try to open it I get an error msg that says "The folder contents could not be displayed. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: cap"." Please help me or direct me to the solution to my problem.
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: you have downloaded the ubuntu iso and burn it to cd right?
<Radiergumm1> hi
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, just pop the cd in and then reboot/boot the comp. it should just work.
<needhelp> Pelo: the AltGr -symbols ?
<Radiergumm1> can i find a plug for write img files ?
<Pelo> needhelp,  yes
<deep> Is there some setting or program I need to view windows network shares?
<Flannel> !samba | deep
<ubotu> deep: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TooShort4> yes. i put it as make bootable
<prince_jammys> needhelp: i see
<Pelo> brb , afk
<Radiergumm1> samba://ip or pc name
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: have you tried it?
<TooShort4> not yet
<needhelp> Pelo: No.  only level 1 and 2 (shift)
<deep> Cool I heard that samba sucks is it true?
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: well give it a try..leave it in the cd drive and reboot
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, just try it.
<TooShort4> k
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: we'll be here if you have problems.....1156 users online
<Radiergumm1> there. can i write .img files in ubuntu?
<Flannel> deep: no.  It works as advertised.  There are better methods, but windows doesn't support them
<Maddeth> yeah
<TooShort4> Thanks.
<TooShort4> its burning right now
<deep> Fing windows
<southafrikanse> I only have sound with my headphones. From my internal speakers forget it
<sdsheeks> deep: what do you mean samba sucks?
<Pelo> back
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, if you burn the iso it will automaticlly make it bootable?
<up_the_irons> anyone here have a thinkpad T61 with 7.10 on it?  If so, does the screen brightness, even at "reported" maximum, stay dimmer when the power isn't plugged in?
<Maddeth> Radiergumm1 should just be able to right click the image and burn it to disc
<|Prometheus|> I'm having some problems with my kernel.. and am pretty new to linux in general.. the  kernel 2.6.22-14-generic does not seem to recognise the ide=nodma parameter. Can i go to an older kernel that does support this, without having to reinstall or lose any data
<TooShort4> I used Roxio Creator Premier and hit make bootable and then burned the iso
<tiiduz> could someone help me with edid and gdm in query, please?
<TooShort4> 2 minutes left on the burn so il try it then
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: hrm not sure what that will do, but the iso is already bootable
<TooShort4> eh, worth a try anywho
<TooShort4> I have the ubuntu 6.06 disc from the ubuntu website
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: this is what i use when in windows - http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Ashfire908> TooShort4,are you just burning the iso file itself to the disc?
<TooShort4> and that didnt boot
<TooShort4> Ashfire908: yes
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: then just right click on the iso and choose "write image file"
<Flannel> TooShort4: When you view the contents of the disk, do you see a single "iso" file?
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, you need to burn the iso image
<sdsheeks> Flannel: he's still burning it
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, not the file itself
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, get IMGBurn if that fails mate - it will automatically discover the cd as bootable. its totally freeware too.. www.imgburn.com Open the iso with it.
<Flannel> TooShort4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, go get a burner with a burn from iso image feature.
<Flannel> TooShort4: that has freeware for windows if your current burning software wont work with isos properly.
<techqbert> why isn't noatime default?
<TooShort4> it booted to windows
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: then download one of the programs we provided links for and reburn
<kr0nus> is it possible to redirect a window that's already opened locally to another computer that's ssh'd in with X11 forwarding?
<unholymarriage> is your bios set to boot from cd ??
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: and check your bios and make sure cd is the first option prior to harddisk
<TooShort4> i dont know., i dont know how to view that
<TooShort4> it syuas first boot diskette drive or something
<Ashfire908> unholymarriage, sdsheeks, he isn't burning hte iso image but instead the file itself.
<TooShort4> is there a porgram i can download that i can change the bios to?
<TooShort4> or how do i view it
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, read above for info on getting a burning program that supports burning iso images.
<TooShort4> mine does
<SamusMan> does anybody here have any experience with the broadcom 4318?
<unholymarriage> um...when you first boot it will say at the bottom to change sytem settings press F10....or it may say F12...or something else
<TooShort4> Roxio Creator does. this is an older laptop though
<necodemus> has anyone here tried Google Earth on Ubunto 7.10?
<TooShort4> the only thing mine says when booting is System Setupo: F2
<unholymarriage> that get s you into bios
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, i thought you said you burned the iso file and not the image
<sdsheeks> Ashfire908: understand that is why he was provided several freeware links to iso burning software
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, i think you have put the iso directly onto the disc though - you should not have to choose make cd bootable. it should be detected as a bootable iso
<needhelp> prince_jammys, Pelo: so any ideas how to make the AltGr-characters work ?
<TooShort4> oops. i gotta burn the img and not the iso?
<unholymarriage> well f2 is what you push...before it boots to windows
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, yes.
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: the iso is just a container that you burn...there are many many files inside of the iso
<TooShort4> ah woops
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: :)
<moDumass> hey all, so i have an appt from synaptic, but there is a newer stable version, how do i update what i have to the newer stable version?
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, :)
<gardenhose> question: how do you add something to an autoboot process?
<moDumass> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, get imgburn from igburn.com - open it after installing (its 1.96mb) - select burn iso to disc... select your 7.10iso and notice it automatically selects bootable.. burn that with verify selected - then try :)
<SamusMan> i have attempted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g%5d?highlight=%28broadcom%29 as well as several other howto's, but none have worked for me
<prince_jammys> needhelp: i've been away, but did you look at this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139039
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: ahhhh
<necodemus> Noneone has tried google earth on 7.10?
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: got mine working but took me an hour or so
<unholymarriage> I have
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: just to make sure we are talking about the same thing...wireless device right?
<G1015> I have a hard drive with about 400 gigs of data on it.. is it possible to use truecrypt to encrypt that drive without moving/erasing the data from the drive first?
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: yes, a wireless card.  how did you get yours working?
<LukeLC> Tooshort4, its imgburn.com incase you didn't guess. great software =)
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: honestly? not sure
<necodemus> unholy -- did you have any problems when it boots up it kicks you out of the system then relogs on?
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: and i've been using linux since 96..it was a pain
<cobolfoo> gardenhose, check /etc/rc.local file
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: let me go back through some of my bookmarks
<unholymarriage> i had no problems with it myself
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: thank you :)
<gardenhose> thank you
<|Prometheus|> i use the bcm43xx driver also - its the firmware you have to enable as its locked by default.. you need bcm43xx-fwcutter
<necodemus> unholy -- crapola then...
<needhelp> prince_jammys: yes, seen it, done it, but still...
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: here is the page I followed -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<unholymarriage> sorry.....
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: do note that you will need to reboot
<necodemus> unholy -- np...
<prince_jammys> needhelp: check this (also relates to norwegian)::  http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=1366
<needhelp> prince_jammys: I AM able to write norwegian letters now, it's only the "3rd level chars" (altgr+2)-type characters that dont appear
<SamusMan> ah, that's one i haven't tried yet, sdsheeks.  thank you :)
<tiiduz> ok, so, i need to get EDID reinstalled, and GDM, as X wont start on startup, says "get-edid not installed".
<tiiduz> Xserv is off, and it should be restarted once GDM is in order. Im not able to connect to internet, so i need to use the livecd. Would be nice if someone could help me with this :)
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: couldn't get it to work no matter what I tried....but then I read to reboot and poof it worked so try that if it looks like it isn't working
<prince_jammys> needhelp: gotcha. i am searching for that specific problem
<necodemus> ok then...here is another one for ya'll...how do I get 7.10 to recognize my home network.
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: is this a laptop?
<deep> Hey thanks for the links, When I try the command " sudo mkdir /Ebooks/EbooksCAP" I get an error that says "mkdir: cannot create directory `/Ebooks/EbooksCAP': No such file or directory
<unholymarriage> um you mean a windows based network ??
<jack-desktop> my terminal iss
<cobolfoo> deep that mean that /Ebooks does not exist
<TooShort4> do i click create image file from file/folder and then select the iso then burn it?
<deep> Any suggestions is this a syntax error or somthing else
<Werdna> Hi, I have two machines on the same wireless network. They can both get to the internet itself, but I can't ping either from the other, nor ssh from one to the other. I just upgraded one from Kubuntu feisty to Kubuntu gutsy - and the problem's existed since then.
<jack-desktop> going slow, is that... a problem? lol
<necodemus> unholy -- yes
<cobolfoo> deep: check the case
<dn4> I have a txt file, how do I get my computer to read it to me?
<Werdna> dn4: festival <textfile>
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, yep
<deep> cobolfoo What do you mean "check the case"?
<cobolfoo> deep: on Linux, Ebooks and ebooks, or EBoOks is not seen as the same folder
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, oh no
<jexmex> anybody know what a good site for streaming movies/tv shows is?
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, no.. you already have the image created - you want to choose burn image file to disc
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, sorry.
<sdsheeks> deep: in other words..it is case sensitive
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, you need to... do what |Prometheus| said.
<TooShort4> so write image file to disc?
<|Prometheus|> Ashfire908, I saw you just realised yourself :)
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, Yep
<deep> ok so with this command I should be entering the name of the shared folder on the windows box, is that correct?
<simgislab> will ubuntu server install and run ok under virtual pc?
<Werdna> never mind, the IP just changed
<TooShort4> its an iso though, dont i have to make it a .img
<Ashfire908> |Prometheus|, just before you corrected me... i need to not skim...
<deep> mkdir: cannot create directory `/Ebooks/EbooksCAP': No such file or directory
<deep> sry
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, no buddy - the iso is an "image" file - of a cd
<jon_high9000> hi there. i was wondering is there any way of downloading ubuntu for powermacs?
<|Prometheus|> Ashfire908, :) I do it all the time
<cobolfoo> deep, does Ebooks exists in your / directory?
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: still no wireless support...there was only one step in that list i hadn't tried
<ropiee> hello
<ropiee> cant help me pls
<TooShort4> ok im burning it
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: did you reboot?
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: yes, that's what i was just doing
<unholymarriage> necodemus try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy ...read the samba section
<gardenhose> does ubuntu have an /sbin/chkconfig file?
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: oh didn't notice :) hrm okay where did you get your drive.inf file?
<gardenhose> cause i'm not getting anything on my system
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: from my windows partition
<ropiee> i cant u browse website
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: is this a laptop?
<deep> cobolfoo: No there is no ebook directory on my u-box
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: yes
<|Prometheus|> SamusMan, to get my bcm43xx card working was simply a case of "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter", then "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-firmware"
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: brand/model
<ropiee> because cant resolv to host
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|: you're lucky that didn't work for me
<TooShort4> i just wanna make sure it will boot though. i dont know how to check the bios
<SamusMan> |Prometheus|: that was the first thing i tried
<Ashfire908> ropiee, can't resolve the host? check your dns servers.
<necodemus> unholy -- thanks, loading it up...floodbot3....makes me think of the old warfare stuff we did on IRC back in the day
<cobolfoo> deep you cannot create a folder inside a  unexisting folder :)
<TooShort4> sorry, im probably a real bother, but im a n00b.
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: dell inspiron 1420
<ropiee> how
<ropiee> how to generate resolv.conf by networkmanager???
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: i would go to dells website and get the latest drive for your wireless device and unzip to a tmp folder..then use the inf that comes with that.
<|Prometheus|> sdsheeks, don't know if that method unlocked the restriction - i went to restricted drivers in system-> restricted drivers manager and ticked allow on the bcm firmware too
<Ashfire908> ropiee, right click the network icon in the top right of your screen and clikc the net info option
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: i tried from my vista partion, but it didn't work..had to go get an xp version
<dn4> wait Werdna wow do you by chance research AC?
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|: it never showed up there for me
<SamusMan> ah, ok, that might be my problem
<mad_max02> how do you remount dvd drive without ejecting it ??
<ejer> ropiee:  sudo dhclient
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|: only thing that would show in restricted was my nvidia driver
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: i had disregarded that my .inf ended in 6 instead of 5, assuming i had a newer version, but i guess that's the difference
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: possibly yes..in my case there was
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: my laptop came with vista and i tried that one first.
<deep> cobolfoo can I pm you?
<|Prometheus|> sdsheeks, ahhh - don't know then buddy. its prob a newer chipset than my card
<cobolfoo> mad_max: something like: "sudo umount /media/cdrom0", then "sudo mount /media/cdrom0"
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: it will work..just takes some tweaking...very stable at least for me been up for days without an issue
<cobolfoo> deep: not having time for PM :]
<TooShort4> the reason im installing ubuntu is cause i bought this lapopt for $20 but it came with XP and it was made for 95. next best thing is ubuntu
<ropiee> ejer....sudo dhclient??...
<TooShort4> so it was uber slow
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|: i'm an old gentoo hack...so i knew i would get it....just had to go the hard route
<Ashfire908> ropiee, are the primary and secondary dns servers in the net info "0.0.0.0"?
<TooShort4> is diskette drive the same as cd drive
<deep> gotcha
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, no
<|Prometheus|> sdsheeks, :) cool bud
<sdsheeks> TooShort4: no
<TooShort4> the primary is diskette. how do i change it to cd?
<dn4> No default voice found in ("/usr/share/festival/voices/")
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|: started with slacker .04 or something like that back in 94-96 range
<dn4> any ideas on how to solve this?
<sdsheeks> s/slacker/slackware
<SamusMan> sdsheeks, i have found information saying that i should be using bcmwl5a.inf instead of bcmwl5.inf, but i can't seem to find it anywhere >.>
<ropiee> ok thx
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, the cd drive does not need to be the complete top. it just needs to be above the har drive entry
<unholymarriage> do you have primary highlighted ??
<ropiee> can resolv right now
<ropiee> thxx
<TooShort4> how do i set it there?
<ropiee> thx
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: not even from dells website?
<|Prometheus|> sdsheeks, wow... I havent been using Linux long at all... Hoary was when i made the switch over from doze
<cobolfoo> dn4 : check for package named: festvox-kdlpc16k
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, from the bios setup screen. reboot and when it says "press F2 to enter setup" or whatever hit f2
<SamusMan> sdsheeks, i'm on my way there, but their website has some loops to jump through
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|: i have been off and on for 10+ years now
<TooShort4> i did
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: yea tell me about it....so does HP
<TooShort4> but i dont know how to change it when i get there
<TooShort4> it goes diskette drive, internal HDD, none
<unholymarriage> use your arrow keys
<TooShort4> i did. it wont move
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|: ubuntu is pretty neat though..just have to get use to the layout
<HazardX> well, you made it creeps
<creeps> haha yeh
<|Prometheus|> sdsheeks, Yeah I know what you mean... I'm getting there - pretty much I think... Too used to Slax 6 (backtrack build)
<TooShort4> so it wont let me change it
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, select none and hit enter or whatever and chant it to cdrom drive, then hit + (that usally moves it up)
<jon_high9000> hi there. i was wondering is there any way of downloading ubuntu for powermacs?
<HazardX> Funny how my name mutates a little accross networks...oh well.
<unholymarriage> yes jon ... you need the ppc version
<ejer> !ppc | jon_high9000
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: it's an exe; should i wine it to get the files i need?
<ubotu> jon_high9000: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<TooShort4> not working
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, there should be some key of what buttons do at the right or bottom of the bios screen
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: you can try to unzip it
<creeps> how do i go root or set root password?
<WhoaItsPhil> anyone know a way to get a video stream to work through firefox or VLC that i can only seem to make work on my windows machine with internet explorer?
<sdsheeks> creeps: sudo su
<creeps> thnx
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: are you saying it might be a zip folder in disguise?
<Ashfire908> !root | creeps
<ubotu> creeps: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TooShort4> it says <>  change values, but when i go over it doesnt change it
<sdsheeks> creeps: normally you would just put "sudo" in front of the command though
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: might be yea..some are
<jhicks_> irc.freenode.net
<J-_> Has anyone had any problems with the Toshiba U300-NS6 that were not fixable?
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: HP's are
<jhicks_> oops
<codename> Well last night my Video card was working fine. I dusted my computer out today with a can of compressed air, and It was probably on not even a couple of hours, until I clicked on the Synaptic Package Manager to update, and then it said "Please Check Signal Cable" I noticed my fan on my Video Card was not moving anymore, I got it back going, then it did the same thing, but this time the fan was moving, I noticed there was a Wireles
<SamusMan> yep
<codename> s card basically RIGHT under the Video Card practically touching the Video Card, I removed that, I havn't had any more problems, oh by the way, it would say "Check Signal Cable" every 4-6 Min, I've been on it atleast 20. I also noticed the Monitor cable was loose, but again I tightened that up, and still same result, it's only when I removed the Wireless card that my Video Card worked, my question is, do you think that sovled the
<SamusMan> it sure is, sdsheeks
<codename> issue?
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, so "<" and  ">" doesn't do anything
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: :)
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: i need to jet for a few..wife is yelling at me about something
<TooShort4> nope
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: |Prometheus| should be able to help :)
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: there is a setup.exe inside it
<TooShort4> it doesnt change it. neither does enter
<sdsheeks> SamusMan: ick!
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: ok, thanks for your time
<SamusMan> sdsheeks: i'll just wine it
<creeps> right now to install ntfs-3g
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, hmm.
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, did you just try booting the cd?
<TooShort4> i got a webcam and msn/aim on this computer i can show you if
<TooShort4> booting it in regular windows?
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, if you cannot get your bios to change to boot from cd - in windows, download sbminst (smart boot manager). start a cmd window and use the command "sbminst -t us -d 128 -y" from the directory it is located in. this will install the smart boot manager to your first hdd mbr. it has a list of options and one of them is boot cd rom
<Ashfire908> TooShort4, no just insert the disc and restart.
<jscinoz> hey guys, i want to back up to a universally read/write cifs share, and encrypt my data, I'm planning on making a truecrypt volume on this share and mounting it then using rsync to mirror my filesystem to this truecrypt volume, would this be a good idea?
<TooShort4> Ash yes i tried that
<TooShort4> Prom thanks a bunch il try that now
<deep> Hellow Im trying to edit my Fsatb file to mount a drive with samba how to I access this file as the root?
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, np buddy
<speeddemon8803> !fstab | deep
<ubotu> deep: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TooShort4> but hey i got this laptop for $20. can't beat that. its in great shape
<Ashfire908> |Prometheus|, which then adds a boot manager that might get destoried by the ubuntu installer...
<jon_high9000> unholymarriage:  I also have a 2006 Athlon 64 bit Compaq Presario that had by accident the ethernet card was fried by an electrical storm three weeks back. i imagine it would fairly inexpensive to get a  replacement ethernet card eh?
<cobolfoo> deep: ALT-F2 : gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
 * Ashfire908 is going
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im running gutsy on a dell xps m1330, (i bought it with windows preisntalled, wiped it and put ubuntu on), i'm wondering if dell maintains a repo with dell specific tools (e.g. bios updaters) as they sell ubuntu-preinstalled computers.
<deep> <speeddemon8803 : where deep is my user name?
<pretender> anyone running koverartist on ubuntu 7.10 i installed through synaptic but cant find the program any where HELP
<unholymarriage> type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<|Prometheus|> Ashfire908, it will get destroyed by the ubuntu installer - yes, but grub will detect the windows partition and add that to the list, then over writing the sbinst manager with grub and the options to boot kernel, recovery, memtest and windows
<speeddemon8803> yes deep :)
<speeddemon8803> dont type deep: just read the information and follow it.
<TooShort4> so i just download that then run cmd and put sbminst -t us -d 128 -y and it should let me boot from cd?
<Ashfire908> |Prometheus|, would problay be better to later just try to fix the bios settings
<speeddemon8803> sudo gedit /etc/fstab is all you need to do
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4,  yep - it'll show a blue screen before windows boots - dont be scared of it - just select boot cdrom from the list of options
<speeddemon8803> unholy your helping deep too?
<TooShort4> haha okay.
<TooShort4> that usually scares me
<speeddemon8803> if so, ill back up :)
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, :)
<creeps> right i have dl  ntfs-3g to my desktop and when i type in command to install it says no target specified and no makefile found
<TooShort4> after i run that do i manually restart?
<fredmv> well cause it's usually a BSOD
<unholymarriage> i guess i did not see the other fellows entry
<creeps> how do i get it to install ?
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4,  yes - it should give confirmation of it installing
<SamusMan> bah, dell gave me the wrong drivers
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | creeps
<ubotu> creeps: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cobolfoo> creeps : sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g (no need to compile the driver)
<creeps> inc wots in ()
<erUSUL> cl
<icesword> what you wrote in linux,windows will treat it as fragile
<southafrikanse> "configure: error: this packages requires a curses library" how can I solve this?
<jramsey> anyone know if there's a joomla channel?
<erUSUL> southafrikanse: install libncurses5-dev  ??
<jrib> southafrikanse: what are you compiling?
<southafrikanse> I was compiling alsa-utils-1.0.16
<Hilikus> hey guys, how do i expand a ext3 partition??
<jon_high9000> unholy: no reply necessary.  understand you busy helping others. besides thank you very much for the help. it is appreciated.
<creeps> right im on ubuntu 7.10 but my ntfs storage drves cant been found
<deep> How do I enter directories with spaces in them?
<jramsey> !joomla
<ubotu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<southafrikanse> jrib, I was compiling alsa-utils-1.0.16
<Hilikus> deep in the console?
<deep> Yes
<speeddemon8803> deep like home/speeddemon8803/Desktop/What_is_this
<erUSUL> deep: scape the espaces dir\ with\ space
<Hilikus> deep cd "dir with spaces"
<Hilikus> or escape the spaces with \
<speeddemon8803> or...any of the following after ;)
<deep> Ill try the "dir with spaces" method
<erUSUL> deep: easier use tab completion ;)
<Hilikus> deep dir "with spaces, not "dir with spaces"
<cobolfoo> deep: You can also drag&drop the folder from the graphical interface into your console, it will happen the full directory at the end of the current command
<cobolfoo> append
<WhoaItsPhil> anyone know a way to get a video stream to work through firefox or VLC  on gutsy that i can only seem to make work on my windows machine with internet explorer? trying to get www.channelsurfing.net content to stream on my gutsy machine...won't even run in firefox on windows...only thing that works is internet explorer :-(
<dn4> festival myearlylife.txt  SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : I.
<unholymarriage> phil does the stream require direct x ??
<TooShort4> it wont let me type it in
<TooShort4> it loads up, and then files come up, and then it closes
<creeps> right ivehit a nouther prob
<necodemus> well, I broke something now
<WhoaItsPhil> unholymarriage, i'm not sure...doesn't say
<WhoaItsPhil> how could i find out?
<TooShort4> it loads up a bunch of stuff in cmd comes up then it closes
<creeps> my sata drive is stopping it mounting my drives
<necodemus> "an error occoured" in add./remove programs and synaptic manager....
<creeps> its my windows drive
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, OK - open a cmd window
<necodemus> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<necodemus> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<necodemus> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<necodemus> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<TooShort4> ok
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, now navigate to the path where you saved the sbminst.exe file
<TooShort4> ok
<Knifa> Is there anyway to install ubuntu with just the base command line tools? I suppose it goes against the point of Ubuntu but I'd like start off with a minimal system and not all of the extra stuff it installs.
<prince_jammys> !minimal | Knifa
<ubotu> Knifa: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<erUSUL> necodemus: the line 56 on your /etc/apt/sources.list is bogus check it wirth a text editor
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, now type sbminst.exe and tell me the output please
<unholymarriage> phil it requires a directx plug in so....unfortunatly its my understanding its windows only...
<TooShort4> wait so in cmd do i type the path
<prince_jammys> !alternate | Knifa
<ubotu> Knifa: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Knifa> prince_jammys, is this an actual minimal install or just a smaller CD that downloads from the repositories instead of getting it from the CD?
<WhoaItsPhil> ugh...no way at all to get a directx plugin for linux? hmm...is it possible to install internet explorer through wine or cedega on ubuntu and get it to work that way?
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, I mean navigate to where the file is located... so if its on @ c:\sbminst do cd \
<prince_jammys> Knifa: you make it as minimal as you want by choosing the packages
<erUSUL> Knifa: begin with a server install and add packages from that
<deep> Now the console says that line 11 of ect/fstab is bad. line 11 of ect fstab is "//CAP/"10 Ebooks" /usr/ebooksCAP cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" where //cap/"10 Ebooks" is the computer name and directory im want to mount
<Knifa> prince_jammys oh ho, thank you
<pipcoke> Who is watching ChrisPirillo?
<Knifa> erUSUL that also sounds good, i will look into that too :3
<prince_jammys> Knifa: or you can begin with a server install as suggested above
<Knifa> okay excellent.
<Knifa> thanks.
<unholymarriage> you can get ie on linux...but directx wont work , as far as i know
<southafrikanse> I've just done this: http://thio4linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/06/intel-hda-intel-corporation-82801g/
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, or if on desktop - do "cd \" then "cd "documents and settings\YOURUSERNAME\desktop"
<southafrikanse> And it doesn't work =/
<dn4> festival myearlylife.txt SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : My <-- Any ideas why this is happening?
<cobolfoo> deep replace " with ', if not working replace "10 Ebooks" with 10\ Ebooks
<jramsey> mysql SET PASSWORD: is 'root'@'localhost' enough or do i need to explicitly specify my host name?
<pipcoke> you know what works good in winedoors opera
<TooShort4> ok it came up
<prince_jammys> Knifa: you dont even have to install the server components in the server install
<creeps> wooo it works thanx fellas
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, ok - what did it say
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, did it run through the options?
<WhoaItsPhil> hmmm...so the only way i'm ever gonna watch streams on that site is with a windows box through internet explorer? that sucks...what about mac users? my friend has a macbook and he can never get it to run on there either...just doesn't make sense...why so little support?
<necodemus> er -- it says I cant change it...I see the wget
<prince_jammys> jramsey: localhost is fine
<pipcoke> ustream?
<jramsey> prince_jammys, txs
<pipcoke> did you get flash and or divx
<TooShort4> ok i did what you said and it said an application attempted to directly access the hard disk and it isnt allowed. click close or ignore
<necodemus> it says I dont have permission
<pipcoke> oh you have my permission
<prince_jammys> necodemus: editing sources.lst?
<unholymarriage> well if your friend has a intel mac he could use parralles to see it, but there are many sites that use windows drm that are windows only.... I have to watch netflix on windows....
<necodemus> thanks pip :)
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, You may have to restart in sfe mode and do the command from there... disable your antivirus before you run the command as its probably protecting your disk mbr too
<necodemus> prince -- yes
<|Prometheus|> *safe mode
<TooShort4> okay cool.
<WhoaItsPhil> bleh...thats terrible
<prince_jammys> necodemus: in a terminal or in gui?
<pipcoke> meh i want some coke
<jramsey> prince_jammys, have you used joomla?
<prince_jammys> jramsey: no
<unholymarriage> yes it is unfortunate
<necodemus> prince -- gui
<deep> Im still getting the line 11 bad
<cobolfoo> WhoaItsPhil, have you tried installing directshow filters/codecs ? http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mplayer-codec-update/
<WhoaItsPhil> no but i'll try it
<cobolfoo> dont forget to restart firefox after installing the codecs
<WhoaItsPhil> k thanks i'll let you know if it works
<deep> When trying to edit this line do i need to put the workgroup name in there somewhere?
<runemaste644> how would i go about adding root to the fuse group from a command line?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: close it and  in a terminal:: gksudo _name_of_file      and it'll re-open and you will have permission
<necodemus> k..brb
<pipcoke> ponzi mandy kat and michelle
<prince_jammys> necodemus: you can't edit that file as normal user
<demonspork> just want to spread the good news, I am mirroring the whole gutsy repo
<demonspork> lol
<demonspork> on an external HDD
<southafrikanse> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h61/southafrikanse/Screenshot-9.png WHat happened??
<cobolfoo> runemast644: edit the file: /etc/group, go to the line fuse:x:106: add root at the end, you have to edit this file as root
<prince_jammys> necodemus: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cobolfoo> changes are not active until you relogin
<prince_jammys> necodemus: do that, not what i said the first time, i forgot "gedit"
<pipcoke> i tried to put a screensaver on my desktop and i have the wrong version of compiz and the wrong version of ubuntu now my screensavers wont play
<deep> Now Im having the same problem as before-------> The console says that line 11 of ect/fstab is bad. line 11 of ect fstab is "//CAP/"10 Ebooks" /usr/ebooksCAP cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" where //cap/"10 Ebooks" is the computer name and directory im want to mount
<TooShort4> it does the same thing in safe mode
<necodemus> im in the file...wha should I change the line to say?
<Dr_willis> deep ivve never been able to put shares with SPACES in the names in the fstab properly.
<jacob_> i'm having problems using postgresql as my database for amarok
<deep> I get this when I try to sudo mount -a
<necodemus> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O-
<jacob_> how do i set it up?
<Dr_willis> deep it may be best to rename that share to 10_Ebooks
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, what virus software are you using?
<TooShort4> none
<TooShort4> lol
<Dr_willis> deep or use the smbfuse tools to access the share.
<deep> Ill try mounting to a share with no spaces
<|Prometheus|> lol
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, do you have a floppy disc drive? and a blank disc?
<deep> smbfuse? where can I find this?
<pipcoke> is anyone else using enlightenment
<TooShort4> i have a blank disc. no floppy
<Dr_willis> !info smbfuse
<ubotu> Package smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<TooShort4> its a laptop, remember that
<pipcoke> or extasy
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb | deep
<ubotu> deep: fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<deep> will try it thank you
<Dr_willis> deep theres a ubuntu wiki page on fusesmb also that walks ya through it. Its very handy.
<sean_> I have have a folder on my main partition (ntfs) for torrents and when I copy them to my music partition (fat32) I seem to lose ownership of them and my media player doesn't pick them up when it scans. It didn't used to do that, any thoughts?
<cobolfoo> deep: I remember a tool called: smb4k (a KDE package), when you choose a share, it does all the mount thing for you
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, yes... one second - let me boot my windows machine and try to get sbm working
<jacob_> nobody?
<pipcoke> samba
<ASTURIAS> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, I installed it with the alternate ISO and when the installation completed and the computer restarts I see a menu with the Operating Systems, there is Ubuntu... generic and Windows XP because I have two OS installed on my laptop but this error occurs:  Checking root file system... fsck /dev/hda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY RUN fsck MANUALLY and when I run it manually, this appears... Group 0's inode table at 4 conflicts with s
<Dr_willis> deep  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<TooShort4> ok
<TrustNoOne> does geeksquad suck?
<deep> Dr willis is fusesmb somthing I can use insead of samba or does it work with samba?
<andy> Can someone help me get my wireless, and get my resolution past 800x600?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne,  from bestbuy? Yes - they really do.
<FuriousMojo> TrustNoOne: they're terrible
<pipcoke> wow you guys should really pay for your distros
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, i got hired there as a tech
<Dr_willis> deep it allows the user to access the samba server on the other box.
<andy> Can someone help me get my wireless, and get my resolution past 800x600?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne,  They totally rip off people - from what ive seen/my friends have seen.
<necodemus> prince...you still there?
<clubs> i need to run XMACRO, but i can't find a shortcut or and executable. how do i run it?
<deep> I dont have samba running on the windows box
<prince_jammys> necodemus: yes
<prince_jammys> necodemus: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pipcoke> do you have a video card andy
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne,  Document/keep notes. so you can make a  blog later about it. :)
<necodemus> did that...
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, was referring more to how they treat employees, I know their service isnt that awesome, but you can't expect much if your taking your comp in to get fixed
<necodemus> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O-
<ASTURIAS> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, I installed it with the alternate ISO and when the installation completed and the computer restarts I see a menu with the Operating Systems, there is Ubuntu... generic and Windows XP because I have two OS installed on my laptop but this error occurs:  Checking root file system... fsck /dev/hda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY RUN fsck MANUALLY and when I run it manually, this appears... Group 0's inode table at 4 conflicts with s
<necodemus> what do I need to change?
<andy> A video card?
<pipcoke> yes
<Dr_willis> deep samba IS  the linus name for how windows shares the folders.. samba = windows sharing (sort of)
<prince_jammys> necodemus: let me see ...
<andy> How else would my monitor work
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, i can tell you one thing right now, they ask you technical questions in the interview but you don't have to know all the answers (from what ive seen with the other applicants) and they still hire them
<deep> thanks dr willis will take a look at the wiki and try connecting to a share with no spaces
<pipcoke> to get past 800x600 you need at least 256mb of video memory
<clubs> i need to run XMACRO, but i can't find a shortcut or and executable. how do i run it?
<andy> How do I dedicate more to it
<rabidsnail> Suddenly I get "no such device" in alasmixer for my soundcard, and mplayer and xmms don't work either! It's a neomagic 256zx, and I'm running gutsy. The drivers (snd_nm256) still show up in lsmod, and I don't see anything suspicious in dmesg.
<pipcoke> no it cant be virtual memory
<andy> I think its capabale of 1 gig
<nickrud> pipcoke: that's crap, I've run 1600x1200 with 32mb on voodoo3
<andy> o.o
<andy> Then let me ask again
<andy> Can someone help me get my wireless, and get my resolution past 800x600?
<pipcoke> really on what type of screen?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne,  its all about Profit.   :)  they chargeed my friend $50 to remove all the 'crapware' off his new Vista Laptop....  so for 4 min of work running some cleanup app.. they made $50 - and they still missed it all.. and if he restores the machine..its all back
<prince_jammys> necodemus: where did that line come from? did you copy it from somewhere in the internet?  it's a command -- that file shouldn't have commands
<nickrud> andatche: what kind of video card do you use?   if you're not sure   lspci | grep -i vga will tell you (in a terminal)
<rabidsnail> andy: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: if you put a # at the beginning of the line, it will be ignored
<pipcoke> he uses an onboard video card intel to the extreme
<nickrud> andy: heh. tab completion, see my question above
<ASTURIAS> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy. I installed it with the alternate ISO and when the installation completed and the computer restarts I see a menu with the Operating Systems, there is Ubuntu... generic and Windows XP because I have two OS installed on my laptop but this error occurs:  Checking root file system... fsck /dev/hda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY RUN fsck MANUALLY and when I run it manually, this appears... Group 0's inode table at 4 conflicts with s
<clubs> i need to run XMACRO, but i can't find a shortcut or an executable. how do i run it?
<necodemus> i was following the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_install_Google_Earth_.28World_map_utility.29 ---it didnt owrk :)
<deep> OK i changed the share to //CAP/FileShare and I got this error after sudo mount -a "mount error: could not find target server. TCP name CAP/FileShare not found
<deep> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<andy> nick let me private chat you
<necodemus> prince -- ok
<prince_jammys> necodemus: ok let me check it out
<andy> its crowded
<pipcoke> andy if you have ubuntu try right clicking the network icon
<prince_jammys> necodemus: delete the line
<necodemus> prince 10-4
<ASTURIAS> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, I installed it with the alternate ISO and when the installation completed and the computer restarts I see a menu with the Operating Systems, there is Ubuntu... generic and Windows XP because I have two OS installed on my laptop but this error occurs:  Checking root file system... fsck /dev/hda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY RUN fsck MANUALLY and when I run it manually, this appears... Group 0's inode table at 4 conflicts with s
<nickrud> clubs: install the package xmacro (if you're looking for something that plays keystrokes in X)
<pipcoke> Asturias
<nickrud> andy: I prefer to stay on mainline, so someone can catch me if I give bad advice
<necodemus> prince -- deleted and saved...let try it again...
<prince_jammys> necodemus: something went wrong when you cut and pasted that stuff
<ASTURIAS> Yes
<andy> G
<Dr_willis> deep you do have the ip# of CAP in the /etc/hosts file? if not use its ip# instead of its name. Or edit the hosts file.
<andy> ah
<andy> ok
<andy> well
<necodemus> prince -- i figured.
<demonspork> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<andy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pipcoke> i read your scroll drool so many times i forget what it said
<nickrud> andy: you running pidgin?
<necodemus> prince -- I downloaded the bin file from Google but it crashed the system when I load it up...I guess Im giving up on googleearth
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, ok - i do not appear to be able to get around that either.. its been a while since i have installed this so i did not think this error would occur
<prince_jammys> necodemus: what's the line after that?
<andy> whats that
<ASTURIAS> Here it is... I installed Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, I installed it with the alternate ISO and when the installation completed and the computer restarts I see a menu with the Operating Systems, there is Ubuntu... generic and Windows XP because I have two OS installed on my laptop but this error occurs:  Checking root file system... fsck /dev/hda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY RUN fsck MANUALLY and when I run it manually, this appears... Group 0's inode table at 4 co
<goll> MemTotal:      4149100 kB , this is what I got from cat /proc/meminfo, do I just divide 4149100 by 1024 to get how much ram do I have ?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: just to check if some other stuff made it's way in there
<pipcoke> i have an idea reinstall
<nickrud> ASTURIAS: you need to shorten that question down, and not repeat so often
<andy> nick whats that?
<prince_jammys> *its :)
<Dr_willis> necodemus,  google earth was in oneof the alternative ubuntu repos. i recall.
<CVD-PR> sup
<deep> Dr willis i can get the ip BUT i use dhcp for that sort of thing and I dont want to have to reconfigure the mount every time, where and on which box do i need to edit the host file.
<necodemus> prince...same error...hang on.
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, whats the make / model of the laptop
<Dr_willis> necodemus,  i just dont rember where. :)
<sean_> I have have a folder on my main partition (ntfs) for torrents and when I copy them to my music partition (fat32) I seem to lose ownership of them and my media player doesn't pick them up when it scans. It didn't used to do that, any thoughts?
 * solid_liq wavess at Dr_willis 
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, i will try to find the bios setup
<pipcoke> did you know it only takes me 6 mins to install ubuntu
 * Dr_willis pokes solid_liq  
<nickrud> andy: the instant messenger. If you install   xchat   (not xchat-gnome) any post with your name in it will show up red, that makes it easy to follow a convo
<TooShort4> it is a Dell Latitude model PPS
<ASTURIAS> Someone have an answer for this question? - When I turn on the computer and Ubuntu is loading the File System check fails...
<prince_jammys> necodemus: same error after doing what?
<TooShort4> PPL* sorruy
<necodemus> prince -- sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<necodemus> sudo aptitude install googleearth
<|Prometheus|> np :)
<nickrud> ASTURIAS: and give the complete error, not one that's cut off short :)
<pipcoke> the file system check fails and ubuntu still boots?
<necodemus> prince_jammys delete those also?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: say bye to that line too, and paste the next one
<andy> nick: im on vista right now
<TooShort4> Prometheus, do you happen to have aim or msn?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: yes, those commands where supposed to be executed, not printed to that file
<nickrud> andy: ah. So, look at the hardware stuff, tell me exactly what video card you have
<TheLorax> this question has probly been asked 100000s of times but, where is the compiz settings manager? I know it's running but I can't change the settings.
<prince_jammys> necodemus: that file only contains urls
<pipcoke> he has an on board intel to the extreme
<deep> Dr willis i can get the ip BUT i use dhcp for that sort of thing and I dont want to have to reconfigure the mount every time, where and on which box do i need to edit the host file.
<Elda> Hmmm, here are some amusing screenshots:  the first is before I activated the restricted drivers, and the next is after xD  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v366/BlueSprite/Linux%20SSes/before.png  - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v366/BlueSprite/Linux%20SSes/After.png
<necodemus> prince -- delete both lines?  paste what?
<nickrud> TheLorax: install compizconfig-settings-manager , it will be in prefs as advanced desktop settings
<andy> nick: my display adapter is the mcp67m
<prince_jammys> necodemus: delete the wget line and the sudo blah blah line and paste whatever comes after that, if anything
<TheLorax> nickrud, thaks
<archangelpetro> has anyone tried to setup a microphone on an AudigyZS?
<pipcoke> no dont install compiz what ever you do
<necodemus> prince -- ok...nothing comes after that
<ASTURIAS> The error is: /dev/hda2: Resize inode not valid /dev/hda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY but I run it and a Grouop 0's inode table at 4 conflicts with some fs block occurs
<prince_jammys> necodemus: ok good now save it
<Elda> What's wrong with compiz? >.<
<solid_liq> andy, boot with a live disc, and run  fsck -Cr  on it from there
<andy> what'll that do?
<clubs> I need to run XMACRO, but i can't find a shortcut or and executable. how do i run it?
<pipcoke> nothing something is wrong with his computer
<Elda> ah
<andy> solid: i also am dualbooting ubuntu, should i just go into ubuntu then?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: you know how to pastebin here?
<solid_liq> andy, that'll fix your filesystem corruption
<archangelpetro> Elda, any time you try to run anything 3d it buggers up :D
<necodemus> prince -- its up and running
<prince_jammys> necodemus: what is?
<wease|> hello folks
<andy> solid: i have filesystem corruption?
<clubs> I need to run XMACRO, but i can't find a shortcut or and executable. I HAVE IT. how do i run it?
<necodemus> prince -- just wish I could get googleearth to work, im tired of winblows and want to get away from it
<archangelpetro> has anyone tried to setup a microphone on an AudigyZS?
<nickrud> andatche: yes, boot into linux
<solid_liq> andy, no, you need to use a livecd to fsck the root partition of the ubuntu install...  the install disc you used for ubuntu will probably work as a livecd for that
<Shinjin> Can someone help me mount a harddrive?
<_icesword_> if i download alternate cd,could i install the parts what i only to install
<pipcoke> only $400 to get my compiz running
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, ok - we will just have to use trial and error to get your bios setup
<necodemus> prince -- synaptic manager, whats a pastebin?
<TooShort4> okay cool
<|Prometheus|> restart and enter into your bios again
<|Prometheus|> f2 or delete
<TooShort4> F2 right?
<TooShort4> k
<|Prometheus|> yep
<nickrud> andy: Ok, I've found something that describes what you need to do
<andy> ok great
<solid_liq> andy, oh crap, wrong person heh
<andy> LOL
<jramsey> anyone know where configuration.php might be? it's unwriteable and an install is failing
<TooShort4> ok im there
<prince_jammys> !paste | necodemus:: sorry, paste the contents of the file you were editing here so i can check it and make sure
<ubotu> necodemus:: sorry, paste the contents of the file you were editing here so i can check it and make sure: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pipcoke> my sisters win 98 is TAB-Delete to get in the bios
<WhoaItsPhil> any idea how to get my external usb HDD to mount? it says it had an unclean shutdown and so i do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force to force mount it but it tries to then says FUSE mount point creation failed
<Shinjin> Someone mind helping me mount a hard disk
<solid_liq> ASTURIAS, boot into your system with a livecd and run  fsck -Cr  on the root partition
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, right goto the boot priorities page - or boot sequance. something along those lines
<ASTURIAS>  My CD does not work and I'm using an USB Flash Drive
<pipcoke> a usb flash drive!!!!!!!!!!
<TooShort4> ok
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, if you dont see one tell me what you have. start ay page 1
<TooShort4> then what
<andy> nick: can you send me a link? if you found something lol
<|Prometheus|> ok cool
<nickrud> andy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562767 describes it.  In a terminal,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  . Hit enter for everything, but select the video
<|Prometheus|> right whats the curtrent order?
<akoe_ceweq> halo
<ASTURIAS> ?
<TooShort4> Diskette Drive, Internal HDD, None
<gabe> hello
<necodemus> prince...ahhhh...hang on
<|Prometheus|> *current
<pipcoke> can you get to the os choices on boot?
<ASTURIAS> Yes
<|Prometheus|> and your cdrom drive is connected now?
<gabe> my wireless internet connection will only work for about 2 minutes after each startup on ubuntu 7.10, any ideas?
<ASTURIAS> Well to the installation again
<nickrud> andy: That should get you to a 1024x768 screen. At that point, you can take another step.
<TooShort4> yep
<pipcoke> type lower case e
<deep> I tried to edit my fstab with the ip address and floder of the shared drive and now im getting "mount error: can not change directory into mount target /usr/ebooksCAP"\
<andy> ok
<TooShort4> in windows when i put ubuntu in it came up
<andy> nick gona go try that
<TooShort4> so yes it is working
<|Prometheus|> what happens when you press > on disk drive?
<TooShort4> nothing
<TooShort4> Modular Bay says CD_ROM if that does any good
<pipcoke> no intiende espanol por favor
<|Prometheus|> yes. but you should be able to select that as a boot option unless the bios doesnt support booting from modular device
<needhelp> how do I use gimp to rotate a picture less than 90 degree ?
<|Prometheus|> and thats gonna be the problem
<clubs> I need to run XMACRO, but i can't find a shortcut or and executable. I HAVE IT. how do i run it?
<prince_jammys> needhelp: how did the other problem go?
<TooShort4> it wont let me select anything else
<TooShort4> BIOS version says A10
<|Prometheus|> walk e through everything you see on the page
<needhelp> prince_jammys: gave up for a while :-\
<prince_jammys> needhelp: argh sorry
<GFree> just popped into say - ubuntu seems pretty cool. so there you go. :)
<deep> Can anyone help see question above
<ASTURIAS> Do I have to run a fsck -Cr or fsck -cr when the installation loads?
<WhoaItsPhil> any idea how to get my external usb HDD to mount? it says it had an unclean shutdown and so i do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force to force mount it but it tries to then says FUSE mount point creation failed
<cjae> hey how do I check if the pci VIA 6421 sata/esata controller is working in ubuntu 7.10, the online company was not nice enough to send cords when I bought a controller and a esata external hdd, maybe they thought it would work w/o them
<TooShort4> Diskette Drive A: Not Installed Diskette Drive B: Not Installed.  BIOS Version A10
<akoe_ceweq> halow!!!!!!!!!!
<icesword> ubotu, come on i love,give me something about alternate cd
<pipcoke> how about just fsck of format c
<necodemus> prince -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57026/
<syke> is this where I can ask questions about hardy?
<gabe> my wireless internet connection will only work for about 2 minutes after each startup on ubuntu 7.10, any ideas?
<nickrud> clubs: dpkg -L xmacro  will list all the files in the package, one of them should be it
<Scunizi__> syke: #ubuntu+1
<|Prometheus|> ok
<ASTURIAS> of format c?
<cjae> there was no package contents listed on the website as well
<syke> scunizi: thanks!
<cjae> lspci?
<GFree> is there a way I can change the sensitivity of the volume control on my keyboard? I want it to move less per tick
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: first choice: boot into windows and use windows tools to fix windows formats. second choice, install nftstools and use ntfsfix
<necodemus> prince -- you get that?
<prince_jammys> needhelp: sudo apt-get install grokking-the-gimp   and view the manual in /usr/share/doc/grokking-the-gimp/html/index.html
<prince_jammys> necodemus: yeah hold on
<prince_jammys> necodemus: use my full nickname in your messages here so they're highlighted on my end (type the first few characters and the tab key to autocomplete)
<icesword> an,i remember
<NETWizz> I need help with PDF Reader
<necodemus> prince - k
<cjae> 02:02.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<icesword> !alternatecd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<TooShort4> it says Dell Latitude CP 166ST Setup
<necodemus> prince_jammys: I knew there was a trick :)
<WhoaItsPhil> thanks nick
<NETWizz> Incorrect version of Adobe Reader was found in PATH.  Please make sure Adobe Reader >= 8.1.2 exists in PATH.  If the problem persists, please reinstall the application
<ASTURIAS> So that should fix the problem when booting?
<pipcoke> Anybody watching the google android phone give away on live.pirillo.com
<|Prometheus|> 1###right - give e two minutes.. i'll take a look for the 166st support
<prince_jammys> necodemus: the file looks fine
<needhelp> prince_jammys: thanks
<icesword> nickrud, can i install from alternatecd part by part,i mean only install the parts i want
<prince_jammys> necodemus: now follow the instructions again but paste only one line at a time in the terminal
<nickrud> icesword: no, but there's a net install you can do that with. A sec
<prince_jammys> necodemus: don't retype, paste
<needhelp> prince_jammys: invalid url
<untermensch> can someone help me with burning my ubuntu iso onto a disk ?
<icesword> nickrud, netinstall is not a good choice
<ASTURIAS> Magic ISO
<ASTURIAS> Power ISO
<icesword> !minimall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> icesword: the 10mb disk?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: when do you get that error?
<nickrud> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<icesword> yeah:(
<nickrud> icesword: you've used it? I used the equiv in debian by choice
<untermensch> can someone help me with burning my ubuntu iso onto a disk?
<pipcoke> type
<necodemus> prince_jammys: i did cut and paste...one line at a time...
<pipcoke> type
<icesword> nickrud, i only want the parts i need to use
<deep> I tried to edit my fstab with the ip address and folder of the shared drive and now im getting "mount error: can not change directory into mount target /usr/ebooksCAP" the line I entered in ect/fstab is "//198.162.1.100/FileShare /usr/ebooksCAP cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0"  How do i mount this network share?
<pipcoke> chud
<necodemus> prince_jammys: the error popped up when I tried to load synaptic package manager or add/remove
<marcelo> hola
<necodemus> prince_jammys: its fixed now
<WhoaItsPhil> nickrud, i installed ntfsprogs but how do i go about using ntfsfix to fix my external hdd/
<ASTURIAS> untermensch: Use any software that can record ISO's like, PowerISO or MagicISO
<marcelo> alguien sabe si los repositorios de http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ estan para gutsy?
<ASTURIAS> or NEro
<untermensch> o ok
<untermensch> well
<untermensch> that's the thing
<untermensch> i asked my teacher to help me
<cjae> 02:02.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<cjae>         Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller
<cjae>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
<cjae>         I/O ports at 9000 [size=16]
<cjae>         I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]
<cjae>         I/O ports at 9800 [size=16]
<untermensch> and he used nero
<cjae>         I/O ports at 9c00 [size=16]
<nickrud> icesword: you've used it before?
<cjae>         I/O ports at a000 [size=32]
<untermensch> and same thing happened with him...
<marcelo> damn, is me error
<cjae>         I/O ports at a400 [size=256]
<cjae>         [virtual] Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
<cjae>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<untermensch> cd came out blank...
<cjae> sorry
<pipcoke> did he just give a german repository in spanish?
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4,  doe pressing enter on the boot optio thats disabled not let you select cdrom?
<ASTURIAS> Did you try using PowerISO?
<untermensch> no
<TooShort4> yea,. it wont let me do anyting when i hit enter
<untermensch> just nero
<untermensch> and w\e came with my compy
<untermensch> is poweriso free ?
<ASTURIAS> Try it, and see if the ISO is not corrupted
<doctor_thunder> if I backup my home directory, and install ubuntu 64, and then unzip my home directory on the new ubuntu's home dir, what can I expect to happen?
<marcelo> the repo for ubuntu of http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ are available for gutsy gibbon?
<linux_trojan> correct me if I am wrong, but am I able install software as normal user? and not necessarily as root in Ubuntu?
<untermensch> i got it from the ubuntu web site
<pipcoke> yes linux trojan
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil:   sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device>  , but read man ntfsfix first
<ASTURIAS> No
<pipcoke> winows update rulz
<necodemus> prince_jammys: thanks for all the help, time to put the kids to bed.
<linux_trojan> pipcoke: isnt that a little dangerous?  security issues?
<nickrud> doctor_thunder: you will have the same personal desktop you had to begin with
<cjae> so being that it listed in lspci does that mean the generic kernel is recognizing it?
<|Prometheus|> I'm afraid that i do not think there is a way to boot from your modular bay... it should default to it by standard... i do not know why it is not doing. And you dont have the modular floppy drive to use?
<prince_jammys> necodemus: ok... you should be able to install google earth now
<pipcoke> not really unless you want my ip?
<nickrud> cjae: yes
<doctor_thunder> nickrud: Do I need to keep the same username?
<TooShort4> it doesnt let me change the modular bay
<linux_trojan> I can get your ip in this room I think
<linux_trojan> or I can get it if you go to my webserver
<pipcoke> ok linux user
<icesword> nickrud, no,i haven't used miniiso before,the basic system,no
<NigelS> linux_trojan: no, you don't install software with the permissions of the normal user; you use sudo to escalate your permission temporarily
<ASTURIAS> This is free: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<linux_trojan> or my ftp server
<linux_trojan> etc
<pipcoke> whats your webserver?
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: no, only admin users can install software
<TooShort4> so i cant install linux?
<sean_> I have have a folder on my main partition (ntfs) for torrents and when I copy them to my music partition (fat32) I seem to lose ownership of them and my media player doesn't pick them up when it scans. It didn't used to do that, any thoughts?
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: a regular old user cannot sudo
 * wease| shakes his head
<icesword> TooShort4, what is your problem
<linux_trojan> prince_jammys: I am installing software by using my regular user password
<pipcoke> i sudo all the time
<acee1234> my ubuntu crashed and now it cant seem to detect my graphics card any ideas
<nickrud> doctor_thunder: the user id (1000 by default for the first) is what is stored, not the name. If you user id is 1000 ( grep <yourusername> /etc/passwd will tell you) whatever username you chose will be the new one
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: you are an admin user :)
<TooShort4> my laptop wont let me boot from a disc so i cant install ubuntu
<pipcoke> new graphics card?
<cjae> nickrud, so why does it say [virtual] Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
<cjae>  ...       Capabilities: <access denied>
<linux_trojan> in a terminal my user has a $ not a #
<doctor_thunder> cool
<icesword> linux_trojan, do you make trojan for linux?
<|Prometheus|> icesword, he cannot set his bios to boot from cdrom and he doesn't have a floppy drive
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: you can set up normal user accounts, and they wont be able to sudo
<Chapulin> Anyone using a bluetooth headset to listen to audio/video etc?
<nickrud> cjae: sudo lspci will show you that data
<deep> I tried to edit my fstab with the ip address and folder of the shared drive and now im getting "mount error: can not change directory into mount target /usr/ebooksCAP" the line I entered in ect/fstab is "//198.162.1.100/FileShare /usr/ebooksCAP cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0"  How do i mount this network share?
<NigelS> linux_trojan: that's not the same thing as the question you posed - no software exercising the authority of your user account could install software - the whole point of sudo is that you escalate your permissions to those of root, the admin user
<icesword> |Prometheus|, what about hd install
<icesword> !hd install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acee1234> i get the following from fglrxinfo http://pastebin.com/m642f3ef7
<nickrud> icesword: so, why would the minimal not be right?
<pipcoke> my headphone cabe is 6 feet long and does reach my bedc
<linux_trojan> I am confused, honestly
<Chapulin> Hey nickrud::
<|Prometheus|> icesword, from within vmware? - thats the only way i think he can boot fro the cdrom
<|Prometheus|> *from
<ASTURIAS> Can this command "fsck -Cr " fix this problem when booting Ubuntu: /dev/hda2: Resize inode not valid /dev/hda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY but I run it and a Group 0's inode table at 4 conflicts with some fs block occurs
<doctor_thunder> nickrd: will it save my bookmarks too?
<cjae>  [virtual] Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
<cjae>         Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 2
<cjae>  thanks nickrud
<icesword> nickrud, if i can install what i want,then it is good,but takes time
<nickrud> icesword: unless it does the complete install (in which case I see your point). Do the server install to get the minimum
<TooShort4> il try anything
<linux_trojan> I type in my user password at synaptic prompt
<nickrud> Chapulin: hey
<cet> hey this is what i use in my cifs //brent-pc/C$   /var/www/internal/brent-pc      cifs exec,credentials=/etc/cifspw 0 0
<cet> i mean what i put in my fstab
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: an administrative user can  use his password to temporarily act as root.  your user is an admin user, so you can make those changes... you can create other user accounts (non admin) and they wont be able to install anything, nor make any system changes
<pipcoke> charlie chaplin was a friend of mine why did you do it johnny depp
<linux_trojan> my normal user account doesnt have # though in terminal
<linux_trojan> how can it be a admin account?
<TooShort4> is there a way i can boot it from a folder?
<nickrud> !rootsudo | linux_trojan
<ubotu> linux_trojan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<pipcoke> stfu dil hole
<cet> make a file with 2 lines one with username= and the other with password=
<nickrud> !stfu | pipcoke
<ubotu> pipcoke: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<cet> call it cifspw an put it in your etc/
<pipcoke> how about the word Period?
<acee1234> if no one has any ideas who might i ask
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: it's admin in that it can excercise temporary root priviliges (without actually being the user "root")
 * nickrud feels superseeded ;)
<linux_trojan> prince_jammys:  I think I see, you mean ubuntu comes that way out of the box?
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: if you were the user "root" you would have the # and never have to type a password, except  on login
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: yes
<wease|> ubuntu is built to prevent anybody being a root all the time
<linux_trojan> ok I see
<linux_trojan> thats pretty neat
<acee1234> linux is reminding be of the days of win ME
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: so that people think twice before destroying their box
<TooShort4> is there any way i can install linux without booting from a cd?
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: among other things
<|Prometheus|> TooShort4, I think its possible.. but soeone with more experience using vware virtual machines might be able to help you. I know you can create a physical link to your actual hdd in it, and it will overwrite data - i think if you resized your partiton, and installed ubuntu under vware onto the free space on your actual disc then it might be possible... i don't know about grub installing to the mbr under windows though -
<|Prometheus|>  or through a virtual machine... its something i would have to try myself, before advising you to do. so if nobody here can hlp you with that procedure, i will try it tomorrow and tell you tomorrow night
<wease|> root + linux + novice = disaster
<|Prometheus|> sorry fror the flood
<wease|> windows tried to foolow suit with vista but they went a bit beyond the means to the point of irritation
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: you can't even run a program that attempts to install something without being prompted for a pass.... if you were root, you could download some trojan and have copy files into your system, no questions asked
<linux_trojan> lol I been using rpm based distros for a long time, I even have installed knoppix on my hd but this is kinda different
<ahorner> how do i change my screen resolution to the one i want when it doesnt show up on the list
<wease|> ahorner, change drivers
<wease|> or build one
<ahorner> errr...
<ahorner> how
<acee1234> im assuming no one has any ideas on how to fix fglrx
<prince_jammys> linux_trojan: makes sense?
<linux_trojan> oh yes
<nickrud> acee1234: what fglrx problem do you have?
<acee1234> http://pastebin.com/m642f3ef7
<ahorner> btw, im running ubuntu in a virtual machine if it makes a difference
<linux_trojan> I feel a little nervous that  ubuntu does install a firewall at first
<nickrud> acee1234: do you have xserver-xgl installed ?
<icesword> harddisk install is possible
<wease|> ahorner, if its on a VM then change the settings on the main machine
<NETWizz> How do I install acrobat reader in Linux?
<icesword> just use grub for dos
<NETWizz> I need some help
<acee1234> nickrud: ill check synap
<ahorner> no...
<ahorner> i have to change it from inside ubuntu
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|,  did you ever help out samus with his bcm card?
<linux_trojan> NETWizz: the package manager has tones of acrobat readers
<TooShort4> icesword could you help me install linux without a cd?
<KillerPacMan> hi
<ng0n> the more i use VISTA the more i like UBUNTU.. ugggg !$#!$#
<justinmiller87> Hypothetically speaking, how would one install the entire Ubuntu repository on a system? Selecting every package in the package manager locks it up and sudo apt-get install * does not do it either.
<|Prometheus|> icesword, he cannot write to the mbr in windows though, and does not have a floppy drive to boot to dos
<ahorner> from like 800x600 to 1440x900 on my ati radeon x1550 pro
<wease|> ahorner, yer runnin it VM but you HAVE to change it in ubuntu?
<icesword> dl grub for dos
<ahorner> floppy drives ftl
<wease|> the VM makes the changes
<acee1234> nickrud: no
<nickrud> justinmiller87: in reality, you can't install every package in the repos, some conflict with each other
<icesword> check it yourself
<ahorner> im running it in ms virtual pc 2007
<wease|> ubuntu has no real control over the VM
<icesword> i have something to d o nw,wait a min
<nickrud> acee1234: ok, pastebin  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linux_trojan> vmware is great for pr0n
<cet> what ? how?
<|Prometheus|> sdsheeks, no, he left i think and i havent seen him since which means he got it working or he has given up..
<ahorner> the window resizes to what ubuntu is set at
<KillerPacMan> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and as it starts to install it says "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" failed to load and then it just sits there
<linux_trojan> if your OS gets hacked just delete the vm and start over
<acee1234> nickrud: gxl>fglrx?
<seyacat> hijoo ubuntus
<sdsheeks> |Prometheus|, alright...felt bad I had to take off for a few
<wease|> ahorner, no, before you VM into ubuntu check the settings
<necodemus> prince_jammys: mike@mike-desktop-linux:~$ chmod +x ~/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<necodemus> mike@mike-desktop-linux:~$ sudo ./~/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<necodemus> [sudo] password for mike:
<necodemus> sudo: ./~/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin: command not found
<ahorner> fine... gimmie a min
<TooShort4> i dont quite understand. if i download that, and have the image on my harddrive, will it let me install it like that
<KillerPacMan> can somebody please help me?
<necodemus> prince_jammys: what am I doing wrong?
<nickrud> acee1234: xserver-xgl is used with fgrlx to allow compiz to run; but it causes errors with fgrlxinfo when it's installed
<justinmiller87> nickrud thx for the info. I was just curious how much space it would take up if it were all downloaded and uncompressed.
<linux_trojan> I have found that only vmware player can in stall in ubuntu, I couldnt install vmware workstation, dont know why
<|Prometheus|> sdsheeks, Its ok buddy.. i have a feeling he got it working...
<cet> hahah yeah i see
<KillerPacMan> i am willing to pm for help
<IndyGunFreak> NETWizz: now that was dumb
<seyacat> i have a problem with bluetooth conection, i need to use pin helper to acept automatic pin without input, but it not works
<KillerPacMan> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and as it starts to install it says "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" failed to load and then it just sits there
<linux_trojan> anyone actually installed vmware workstation with a licence?
<NigelS> necodemus: a . references the current directory - so you're saying look for ./<home dir>/
<linux_trojan> I am using workstation 5.5 maybe thats why?
<acee1234> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m2e4daf95
<cet> what is a licence
<boneyendoplasm_> whats up all
<sdsheeks> ^^
<linux_trojan> *license
<deep> Im trying to mount a windows network share when i do a sudo mount -a nothing happens?
<linux_trojan> lisense?
<ahorner> how come my driver won;t change from vesa
<linux_trojan> I dont know
<wease|> linux + license? what?
<nickrud> acee1234: well, you're not using the fgrlx driver, you're using vesa
<NETWizz> I have a quick question
<sdsheeks> deep, have samba installed?
<linux_trojan> no, vmware workstation with a license
<acee1234> nickrud: i am now that only happened after it crashed
<wease|> linux dont need no friggin license
<IndyGunFreak> NETWizz: before youf looded off-topic, i told you the answer.. its in the medibuntu repository
<prince_jammys> heh, linux does have a license
<sdsheeks> sure you do..gpl
<wease|> a license to drive it freely
<wease|> geebus
<cet> no i never have
<sdsheeks> :)
<boneyendoplasm> how's everybody doin
<sdsheeks> wonderful
<nickrud> acee1234: hm. Did you use envy to install the driver? or did you use the restricted manager?
<wease|> but the license is virtually non existent
<linux_trojan> smbmount //windowsbox/windowsfolder /home/user/mnt/myr0n
<sdsheeks> deep, if you have a windows share on another machine and you want to mount it you can use the following
<deep> sdsheeks i have it installed and have edited my fstab file so that it points to the ip/sharedFolder on the network and the directory
<acee1234> nickrud: both at one point or another
<prince_jammys> no - the license is very important
<sdsheeks> deep, sudo mount //ipaddress/sharename /mntpoint
<wease|> prince, no it isnt
<linux_trojan> smbmount //windowsbox/windowsfolder /home/user/mnt/mypr0n
<CVD-PR> where the hell i gparted in the menu?
<sdsheeks> deep, try mounting it manually first and see if it works
<TooShort4> if i use grub for dos will i still have windows?
<TooShort4> or can i get rid of it
<nickrud> acee1234: ah. You have what's called an 'undefined' system then. I've never used envy, so I don't know how to back out of it.
<necodemus> Yeaaaaa...its uncompressing...lets see if it crashes my system once it installs.
<sdsheeks> TooShort4, perhaps a vmware image would be best for you so you can get use to linux
<wease|> torvalds even says it isnt important to follow the license
<wease|> its just a statement
<acee1234> nickrud: joy
<nickrud> acee1234: true. If this is a recent install, I'd start over.
<acee1234> nickrud: reinstall linux for the 5th time this month?
<linux_trojan> so has anyone actually installed a firewall software for ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> wease|: well i don't know if you are referring to "linux" as only the kernel or as all the GPL software you have in your OS
<demonspork> does the ubuntu repo server throttle your bandwidth if you download too much?
<linux_trojan> what is a good easy gui configureable one?
<ahorner> how do i change from a vesa driver
<nickrud> acee1234: yes, but this time use only ubuntu sources. I've run the same install since I started.
<Z_o-s-o> linux_trojan have you tried firestarter>
<Flannel> demonspork: It shouldn't, no.
<sdsheeks> linux_trojan, i use a seperate server and route my traffic through that
<necodemus> acee1234: that sounds like me an win, every 30 days fresh install so it will keep running :)
<prince_jammys> wease|: but the license is key to open source
<warriorforgod> ahorner: restricted drivers manager
<nickrud> acee1234: what kind of video card do you have?
<KillerPacMan> i am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop
<ahorner> says i dont need any
<linux_trojan> firestarter?
<Flannel> demonspork: of course, the mirrors are free to do whatever, they may even be being throttled
<linux_trojan> no, I will give it a try
<KillerPacMan> and keep getitng an error
<warriorforgod> ahorner: What graphics card?
<os-man> hi guys!!  i'm trying to use winFF  and i get an error   can anybody help???
<thiblahute> I can't use vlc-mozilla-plugin
<os-man> echo -n "\033]0; Converting 3.mpg (1/1)\007"
<os-man> /usr/bin/ffmpeg -i "/home/al/Documents/back up/video/3.mpg" -r 29.97 -vcodec h264 -s 640x480 -aspect 4:3 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -deblockalpha 0 -deblockbeta 0 -b 1250k -maxrate 1500k -bufsize 4M -bt 256k -refs 1 -bf 3 -coder 1 -me umh -me_range 16 -subq 7 -partitions +parti4x4+parti8x8+partp8x8+partb8x8 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -level 30 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qcomp 0.6 -trellis 2 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -acodec aac -ab 112k -ar 48000
<os-man>  -ac 2 -s 480x272 -aspect 4:3 "/home/al/Documents/3.mp4"
<os-man> rm "/home/al/.winff/ff080222192822.sh"
<ahorner> ati radeon x1550 pro on ms virtual machine 2007
<linux_trojan> I have a router but still, I want a local firewall
<deep> sdsheeks i dont know how to mount it manualy and I tried  sudo mount //ipaddress/sharename /mntpoint
<Z_o-s-o> linux_trojan : its basically a control panel for Ubuntu;s IP tables
<ahorner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<demonspork> Flannel, I have been mirroring the ubuntu gutsy repo to an external hdd, and I have gotten about half way through and the download rate seems to have cut from 350 to 10kbps
<wease|> prince_jammys, i run open source and i disagree completely. the "license" is just a small agreement that you will do well to to the software and community in promoting changes and sharing said changes
<sdsheeks> deep, what did that command do for you?
<thiblahute> I uninstalled other video plugins, but it doesn't work
<thiblahute> any idea?
<warriorforgod> ahorner: I don't think virtual machines accept accellerated drivers
<linux_trojan> god am I hungry, I mean hungry
<linux_trojan> I am out, thanks
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im loading a USB stick into my laptop, but it says i can delet anything , whats goin on ?
<ahorner> i think they might :-/
<prince_jammys> wease|: and not being able to change the software without it becoming open source
<wease|> prince_jammys, the license is key to closed source more than it is anything in the open source movement
<nickrud> wease|: it's a bit more than that, it's a legal document defining how you are allowed to use the software
<demonspork> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<acee1234> nickrud: i just uninstalled the sti driver through envy
<thiblahute> ToddEDM>>check if it's no blocked in writting
<NigelS> acee1234: as far as fglrx is concerned I would direct any opprobrium strictly towards ATI
<NigelS> acee1234: it's very buggy
<sdsheeks> deep, ?
<Z_o-s-o> gpl is very important
<deep> it asked me for a pw i enterd my root pw and nothing happend its still sitting idle, my console does not have a prompt
<acee1234> nickrud: going to attempt to reinstall
<necodemus> every one, I have an announcement to make...if I crash off here its because I am killing my computer for crashing :)
<sdsheeks> deep, when it asks for a pwd just hit enter
<nickrud> acee1234: ok. I'll be around most of the evening
<ToddEDM> thiblahute:  i dont understand
<warriorforgod> ahorner: I am not aware of any functionality like that.  Maybe someone else is
<ahorner> k gotta log
<wease|> nickrud, no. its called GPL. open for everybody and malleable at will
<nickrud> wease|: you must never have read it
<sdsheeks> deep, also note that whatever you set for the mountpoint must already exist
<acee1234> nickrud: i would gladly burn my ati card to ash had i  to replace it in my laptopa way
<dunia> is it important to have firewall sets up in a regular desktop env ?
<Z_o-s-o> if you dont think GPL is important...take a look at the BSD liscence and all that
<acee1234> nickrud: mouse mixed that one
<sdsheeks> dunia, security is always important in my opinion
<wease|> nickrud, i have and it isnt binding like a normal license with major software
<nickrud> acee1234: I have an ati 200m, I don't use the fglrx at all ;)  Open source all the way
<thiblahute> ToddEDM>>You  don't have a button on the mp3 player to block it when you don't use it? Sometime you can't write on it because of that function
<nickrud> wease|: I think the writers of it would disagree
<acee1234> nickrud: xgl?
<deep> sdsheeks i just created a dir with mkdr is there a command to make a mountpoint?
<nickrud> acee1234: no, the ati driver.
<prince_jammys> wease|: read the leaked MS documents that show how GPL ruins what would be their attempts at using, rebranding and closed-sourcing opensource software
<sdsheeks> deep, nope what happens if you just hit enter when it prompts for the password
<acee1234> nickrud: what do you use
<nickrud> acee1234: open source ati driver, xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Z_o-s-o> nickrud : the ati drivers are open source, or at least partially
<acee1234> nickrud: ah
<sdsheeks> deep, then change to the mountpoint you indicated and do an ls
<DiploCat> is there a fix for Firefox using up to 90% processor when idle?
<ToddEDM> thiblahute:  its not an mp3 player, its a USB stick and i think its set as read only, how do i change it
<sdsheeks> deep, after you mount it it will just return you to the prompt
<dunia> sdsheeks, i've been use ubuntu for about 5 months without firewall, what's the worse could happen ?
<thiblahute> Look in the doc about fstab
<nickrud> dunia: you running any servers open to the world?  If not, nothing.
<sdsheeks> dunia, identity theft would be the worst for me..i like my identity
<Z_o-s-o> dunia : Ubuntu, out of the box comes with iptables, and stock, doesnt listen on any ports
<sdsheeks> nickrud, you can't say that for sure..
<Skapare> I'd like to run the Ubuntu 7.10 CD as a live CD (e.g. not install) on my brother's new computer.  But it comes up with a yucky video mode ... I tried to change the resolution but the correct value was not in the list
<Skapare> How can I rebuild the CD so it includes 1440x900 in the video mode list?
<thiblahute> You can mount it with th e writting permissions if it didn't automaticly
<Z_o-s-o> dunia : but to be safe you could install firestarter
<sdsheeks> my theory is if someone wants something bad enough they will get it
<ToddEDM> thiblahute:  it worked last night , i transferred files to it
<thiblahute> ANy idea about VLC_plugin?
<nickrud> sdsheeks: yes I can. Firewalls in linux protect ports, they are not virus protection
<cet> me to but since i been going in irc which is about 1 day my computer keeps crashing and i had up time of more than 60 days beofre that so i think some nasty people are in irc
<acee1234> nickrud: why is ubuntu so unstable
<thiblahute> ToddEDM>>Try to unmount it and remount
<dunia> nickrud, like httpd ? it's only run on localhost:80 and polipo on localhost:8123 ...
<DiploCat> why is stability in Gutsy so much worse than previous Ubuntu versions?
<sdsheeks> nickrud, okay :)
<nickrud> acee1234: it's not
<wease|> prince_jammys, that is my point...GPL allows for changes and includes SOURCE....other software does not include and is not inclined for including source. the GPL is open to anybody willing to participate in using it and making changes at will as they see fit. Ubuntu wouldnt be around without it. so you can argue it is very important but it really is a very miniscule event when you call it a license.....it is a free agency license that a
<wease|> llows freedom to the OS, software, etc for ways to work it how you see fit
<CVD-PR> hey there, i want to create a 2gb partition for /home and move the current home to the new partition and make it default, how to do that?
<EADG> I'n using the free wifi at the hotel I'm in and I need to do some online banking. Potentually "the guy next door" could see my banking data right? Would I be safer to ssh -X to my server back home and do my banking from there?
<nickrud> dunia: that means they are only listening to the local machine, so not open to the world
<dunia> Z_o-s-o, i'll try to
<CVD-PR> Thanks
<acee1234> nickrud: just a bit frustrated i guess..
<dunia> nickrud, k thanks
<ASTURIAS> My system have an error when booting Ubuntu, How can I edit /etc/fstab and put /home as read-only?
<prince_jammys> wease|: plus the key item: that all changes must also be open source
<sdsheeks> deep, get it?
<Skapare> EADG: your bank doesn't use HTTPS?
<wease|> prince_jammys, exactly
<Z_o-s-o> dunia : its pretty light, its basically a config gui for iptables that ubuntu has by default
<DiploCat> EADG, banking sites use 128bit encryption, no-one can read that information
<ToddEDM> thiblahute: , that is not working
<cet> lol doesnt use https
<sdsheeks> EADG, pull your curtains shut and turn off the lights
<wease|> prince_jammys, anybody using open source keeps it as such. we're not talkin SCO
<Z_o-s-o> never say never Diplocat
<nickrud> acee1234: the thing about linux is it's so open to the user, the user can screw things up without realizing it :)
<nickrud> acee1234: the dark side of having total control
<DiploCat> Z_o-s-o, well... I didn't say never... but no-one can read that info yet
<sdsheeks> nickrud, you can do the same in vista..it will just ask you if you are sure :)
<EADG> hehe.. K, . I'm taking off my tin foil hat too. Yes, bank does use 128bit...
<sdsheeks> EADG, no leave it on!  :) j/k i travel every other week and have been fine so far.
<deep> no sheeks
<cet> how can i make all the 7960s in my work ring ARE YOU THERE ?? all at the same time? any cisco people??/
<Skapare> EADG: then the guy next door better have access to the NSA key cracking server farm
<sdsheeks> deep, using gnome?
<Z_o-s-o> its not that you CAN'T...it takes TIME
<CVD-PR> ?
<DiploCat> thousands of years
<acee1234> nickrud: just seems like my ati graphics card kills ubuntu ....compiz doesnt work properly it freezes when i log out glitchy video etc
<deep> after a while this is what returned
<DiploCat> with current technology
<deep> mount error 110 = Connection timed out
<deep> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<EADG> Skapare: true dat. K, forget banking for a moment, what about watching my irc session?
<sdsheeks> deep, try to ping the ip of the windows machine
<acee1234> nickrud: and thats been the case from install
<CVD-PR> can i have  .home woth fat32?
<nickrud> sdsheeks: I think we're talking about two different things, I'm talking about firewalls protecting vulnerable servers listening to the world
<prohna> just did a fresh install of gutsy and after installing emerald nautilus crashes on boot
<wease|> super E makes me smile
<NigelS> acee1234: the problem as I say is often fglrx itself - ati can't write drivers it seems
<wease|> mmmm
<prohna> ideas?
<nickrud> acee1234: that's ati, not linux, not ubuntu.
<sdsheeks> nickrud, we are and that's fine.  He was talking in terms of a normal everyday user...
<Skapare> EADG: now that you could do SSH for ... I actually do that from home to my server via SSH so Comcast can't spy
<ASTURIAS> How can I edit /etc/fstab and put /home as read-only since Ubuntu wont load an an UNEXPECTED  INCONSISTENCY running fsck occurs
<Z_o-s-o> diplocat : google "how to crack 128 bit security in 60 seconds"
<acee1234> nickrud: true but it all has to work or none of it does
<Skapare> Z_o-s-o: doesn't that go to a spammer web site?
<Z_o-s-o> no
<acee1234> nickrud: ill reinstall...
<DiploCat> I would, but I had to close Firefox to stop it using 90% processor when it was idle... now I have to reboot to use it again... I may as well use Winblows
<Z_o-s-o> i dont think so i was just at the link
<nickrud> acee1234: That's why I use open source. I know who to talk to, and they're responsive. Closed source usually isn't
<deep> sheeks pinging now it looks as if its hittig the win box "64 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_seq=36 ttl=128 time=0.373 ms
<CVD-PR> hello?
<Skapare> EADG: I take it you know how to do the SSH port forwarding
<EADG> Skapare: K, the more I think about this the more I feel I've sortta answered my own question, but thanks for the confirmation guys.
<sdsheeks> deep, are you using gnome?
<sdsheeks> CVD-PR, hi
<EADG> Skapare: hmm, nope.
<ASTURIAS> Can I find a Linux expert here?
<wease|> anybody messin around with firefox 3.0bpre?
<wease|> its pretty schweet
<sdsheeks> no we are all mac users
<acee1234> nickrud: agreed their i love the freedom i just cant seem to get my system up to par with the abilities of windows without something crashing
<IndyGunFreak> sdsheeks: lmao.. good one
<ASTURIAS> Because my questions seems to be hard to answer...
<sdsheeks> j/k yes of course ;)
<icesword> |Prometheus|, is him stiil there
<CVD-PR> Can i make /home in fat32
<deep> how can i tell
<icesword> still
<wease|> mac?
<cet> yes it is a great improvement all the little things that shit me with ff2 are fixed in ff3
<Skapare> EADG: ssh -L 6667:<IRCserverIP>:6667 -N username@hostname
 * wease| vomits
<sdsheeks> deep, ummm well...did you install ubuntu or the kubuntu?
<chulo> hi
<EADG> Skapare: I'm ssh'd into my server now...
<acee1234> nickrud: restarting brb
<cet> im chatting using irssi
 * sdsheeks hides
<icesword> nickrud, how can i see who taught lately?
<nickrud> acee1234: we're heading way off topic here, so I'll say this and stop. Would you blame adobe or microsoft if photoshop didn't work?
<Les_Caesars> Is there a way to use Global Hotkeys with songbird?
<Skapare> EADG: do it the way I showed so you get the port forwarding ... the -N will make NO SESSION ... do it in a separate window
<cet> if your sshd into your server type irssi
<|Prometheus|> icesword, no he has gone i know what you mean by grub4dos now as well i did not think you could write to the mbr of your main drive through windows with it but you can forgot about the boot.ini aswell - being able to insert grldr in there
<deep> ubuntu
<sdsheeks> deep, yes i would assume that...do you have a gui?
<EADG> Skapare: lemme try that now... sec
<nickrud> icesword: I don't understand the question
<Skapare> EADG: then run IRC specifying 127.0.0.1 as the IRC server
<|Prometheus|> icesword, i was about to walk him through it
<ASTURIAS> Can someone answer a question?
<deep> also sdsheeks i just tried sudo mount //192.168.1.100/FileShare /usr/ebookCap and got "retrying with upper case share name
<deep> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<deep> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<nickrud> !language | cet
<ubotu> cet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deep> yes i have gui
<wease|> yes. there. i answered
<chill> oh hai guise
<chill> how are you
<sdsheeks> deep, okay at the top left do you see "System"?
<deep> yes
<icesword> nickrud, i mean i want to see who talk to lately,use what command or something,coz this chan is too busy
<chill> lul
<prohna> just did a fresh install of gutsy and after installing emerald nautilus crashes on boot
<sdsheeks> deep, click it and do you see "about gnome"?
<icesword> |Prometheus|, here you go
<deep> yes
<prohna> i have to restart nautilus from terminal every time
<nickrud> icesword: ah. No, there's no help provider tracker. Would be nice, though
<chill> you should uninstall emerald
<boneyendoplasm> has anyone successfully installed apache2 and php5 and gotten them to work together?
<sdsheeks> deep, okay you are using gnome..just to the left of system is something called "places" click that and go to "network"
<chill> you can use compiz with metacity
<deep> ok
<ASTURIAS> Ubuntu is having problems booting, an UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY occurs while running fsck and when I do it mannualy a Group 0 inode table at 4 conflicts occurs too
<sdsheeks> deep, anything show up there?
<roddersg> can anyone explain what would happen if I have 2 network cards (different ip addresses) on a system.  Will they share the bandwidth?
<prohna> chill: all i installed what the emerald theme manager
<prohna> was*
<prohna> and avant window navigator
<chill> oh
<cet> if you have two nics ? no
<chill> prohna: what graphic card do you have
<nickrud> ASTURIAS: sounds like you might have a bad disk.
<cet> two interfaces wont share the bandwith do you have two seperate connections?
<Z_o-s-o> asturias : how old is the disk?
<prohna> chill: not a good one
<ASTURIAS> Regardless that the Installation finished successfully?
<chill> nvidia or ati?
<prohna> chill: im not even sure how to find out
<rhineheart_m> Hello! How to monitor login attempts in SSH?
<Skapare> ASTURIAS: or a bad connector on an IDE cable ... there is a way an error can occur in IDE that causes writes to the wrong sector than intended and this goes undetected
<EADG> Skapare: server asked for password, but it's just sitting there, hung. Slow connection I fear.
<Joeyyooo> Hello, This is a automated from me Pc Gamer 2007, I have noticed that you are on my contact list and would like to present you with my brand new website! The website is a great site! cheack it out http://web-cave.net we offer image hosting http://image.web-cave.net and file hosting http://file.web-cave.net Thanks Have a superb day!
<Jobias> a bit of a technical question...i'm trying to compile a program that uses strlcpy(). it works fine on my mac and on my campus slackware machines, but on ubuntu i get an error: "undefined reference to 'strlcpy'". when i compile to object files first with a makefile, it throws a warning: "implicit declaration of function 'strlcpy'", and the subsequent compile fails with the same error as before. i'm reading that this may be a *BSD thing, which explains
<alex_> I am trying to install something but I think it wants me to compile it... and I really have no idea what to do.  Can someone give me a step-by-step in PM?
<cet> too check that look in var/log/ssh???
<icesword> nickrud, on that minimalcd image page,one part is called cell ,what is it for,cell phone
<DiploCat> Z_o-s-o, that's cracking the password isn't it? as opposed to the encryption... so to do that to a banking site you'd need to try 50,000 user/pass combinations?
<chill> you can uninstall emerald, with sudo apt-get remove emerald
<ASTURIAS> Someone had the same poblem,and he fixed it editing /etc/fstab and making /home read-only
<Skapare> EADG: no ... the -N made it "hang" ... that means NO SESSION ... go to another window now and do IRC to server 127.0.0.1
<Skapare> EADG: of course substitute the necessary parts in the example command I gave
<Joeyyooo> Hello, This is a automated from me Pc Gamer 2007, I have noticed that you are on my contact list and would like to present you with my brand new website! The website is a great site! cheack it out http://web-cave.net we offer image hosting http://image.web-cave.net and file hosting http://file.web-cave.net Thanks Have a superb day!
<prohna> you think its emerald doing it?
<nickrud> ASTURIAS: that's not a fix, that's a proof of problem.
<chill> could be
<sdsheeks> sigh
<blake_> Hey, Is it possible to connect to ventrilo through xchat?
<chill> my nautilus crashes some times when i have compiz active
<EADG> Skapare: off to anouther window.
<alex_> Will someone help me compile a package?  I really need a piece of software.
<deep> sdsheeks yes i can see all of my pcs, how ever the on i want i have to navigate to windows network>r-net(workgroup name)>CAP(name of the computer with the shared drive) when I click on that i get an err msg that says "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: cap".
<ASTURIAS> why?
<speeddemon8803> !compiling | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rhineheart_m> Hello! Is there a way to monitor login attempts via SSH in UBUNTU?
<sdsheeks> deep, i would go to that pc and make sure the share is setup properly and the firewall isn't blocking you
<alex_> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cet> irssi is better than x chat
<chill> or use adept, a pretty good package manager
<speeddemon8803> I see your no stranger to ubotu eh alex?
<speeddemon8803> :)
<SpookyET> I've been messing with the shell prompt http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=archlinuxscreenshotpk1.png
<blake_> Hey, Is it possible to connect to ventrilo through xchat?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m, i suppose you could do tail -f /var/log/messages
<ASTURIAS> What about running fsck -cr booting from the installation?
<Z_o-s-o> diplocat : honestly Ive never tried cracking a bank so im not 100% sure, and really I dont care to find out
<deep> ok will do
<EADG> Skapare: repairing a mistake.
<seyacat> where is passkey agent in ubuntu??
<Z_o-s-o> :D
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: what would be the command?
<DiploCat> lol
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m, just gave it to you
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m, tail -f /var/log/messages
<prohna> chill: that sucks this theme is nice too
<prohna> lol
<deep> bte sdsheeks how do i tell windows fierwall to let my unix box in
<wease|> ubuntu has a passkey?
<deep> *btw
<chill> you could substitude nautilus also
<speeddemon8803> do you mean gpg passkey seyacat?
<dondong> hi,does ubuntu have software like mac time machine?
<chill> there is pcman, a very good and super fast file manager
<icesword> too flooding,i am going to have a rest
<sdsheeks> deep, just make sure filesharing is on and go to the firewall in control panel and make sure it is selected there.
<DiploCat> does nobody else experience Firefox chewing up all processing resources while it's idle? or is this just me?
<cet> ok to check that SSH AUTH logs look in auth.log
<nickrud> icesword: wait till april 25th :)
<prohna> chill: would i need to remove nautilus or not even bother since it doesnt start anyways
<sdsheeks> DiploCat, i've heard of it, but have not experienced it sorry
<Skapare> DiploCat: it does not do that for me
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: will it show the IP add and the password being used?
<dev1n> I am a mac user, trying to help my PC friend put ubuntu on an old PC laptop
<blake_> What is the best why to connect to Ventrilo if you are using Ubuntu 10.4?
<alex_> speeddemon8803, That compiling stuff is all greek to me ...
<dev1n> i downloaded ubuntu live cd...
<blake_> What is the best why to connect to Ventrilo if you are using Ubuntu 10.4?
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m, hrm....might try it give it the wrong pwd and see
<dev1n> which i tested on a newer PC...
<nickrud> dev1n: what are the specs of the machine?
<cet> IP yes not the password they are trying for obvious reasons
<chill> you can't remove nautilus without removing thousand packages more
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m, but i wouldn't think it would show the pwd
<wease|> ubuntu 10.4? you on crack?
<blake_> yes
<chill> what you can do is use pcman instead of nautilus
<dev1n> but took forever to load on the laptop, so we gave up
<Bossmanbeta> alex.... try this: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ the part you want is about 60% down the page
<speeddemon8803> alex_: Me too ;)
<dev1n> it hang at 100% booting the kernel
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: are you familiar with honeypot in redhat?
<prohna> chill: thats what i thought, ill give that a shot, thanks.
<Z_o-s-o> hahaha
<wease|> there is no ubuntu 10.4
<Skapare> if there is an Ubuntu 10.4 then I want it now
<alex_> speeddemon8803, Ha, well... at least I have company :P
<chill> there is a nice installation package in getdeb.net
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m, i know what a honeypot is, but never worked with it
<speeddemon8803> I know the websites like the back of my hand alex_...still doesnt help me out sometimes :P
<seyacat> passkey agent manages default pin in bluetooth, i see it launch at default but i dont know where a config it
<blake_> Hey, Is it possible to connect to ventrilo through xchat?
<chill> with the latest pcman, get it from there
<Skapare> EADG__: is that you?
<nickrud> wease|: there is, it just hasn't been made yet :)
<cet> speaking of sshd logs probly about time i checked my own
<EADG__> Skapare: Aye
<RoC_MasterMind> is there any way at all to use a pptp VPN while I have a static IP on my nic?
<wease|> nickrud, hahaha does it have ponies??
<alex_> speeddemon8803, Yeah... I am trying to add music to an .avi video I made... I really am trying to find a video editing program!
<rhineheart_m> sdsheeks: Is ubuntu doesn't have like it?
<Skapare> EADG__: you are on Shaw cable w/o reverse DNS
<chill> but wait
<sdsheeks> rhineheart_m, not sure buddy ask the channel.
<dondong> anyone know if ubuntu  has a software same as mac time machine?
<Jobias> wease|: of course. haven't you heard? ubuntu 10.4: promiscuous pony
<demonspork> where are the kernel source files contained after installing them?
<chill> you need to do a little hacking to substitute completly nautilus
<speeddemon8803> !video | alex
<ubotu> alex: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sdsheeks> demonspork, usually in /usr/src/
<wease|> jobias, LMAO that was awesome
<EADG__> Skapare: I think thats right. Gimme a sec to jump in from the hotel.
<nickrud> demonspork: /usr/src
<chill> wait a little
<sdsheeks> nickrud, to fast for you!
<sdsheeks> :0
<speeddemon8803> i missed out on the _ in your name but you know im talking to you :P
<alex_> speeddemon8803, UBUNTU can play my avi file... but "kino," what I am using currently to edit video files, can't import avi files.
<nickrud> sdsheeks: you said usually, I was definite ;P
<sdsheeks> you guys handle the touch questions..i'll do the simple ones! :0
<rhineheart_m> Is there such thing as an application/script that works like a honeypot in redhat?
<Bossmanbeta> alex -- if you dont know how to compile a package.... video editing in Linux will be beyond your abilities... (not a putdown, just a fact) ... Linux video editing apps aren't .... userfriendly...
<sdsheeks> man i can't type tonight...tough!
<Skapare> EADG__: so rather than the hotel and its guess spying on you, your rather have shaw and your neighbors spy on you :)
<Skapare> guests
<sdsheeks> lol u too
<alex_> Bossmanbeta, I am sure I can handle it once I get into the program.  I just don't really want to stress my brain learning to compile a package.
<speeddemon8803> bossmanbeta, i was trying to get around saying that, but that is a fact :/
<deep> sdsheeks My firewall is set to allow fileandprint shareing
<littlepinkdot> Can someone tell me whi this isnt working? xclock -display :0 -geometry 96x96-0-0 &
<chill> prohna: http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/change-gnome-menus-to-use-pcman-file-manager-288616.php
<speeddemon8803> sorry alex, bossman is right :(
<presumptious85>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gangsta87
<EADG_> Skapare: diffrent or same as EADG?
<cet> geez im getting demolished by 211.157.108.148 brute force my sshd
<alex_> speeddemon8803, I can't compile it because mainly I am too lazy to learn too, not because it's too hard.  "Kino" is very user friendly, but I don't know how to COMPILE THE UPGRADE that lets me import avi!
<Bossmanbeta> have fun then alex... But before you try .. let me sprinkle some Holy Penguin Water on you .... In naminae Padre, Spiritu Linus, amen.
<PriceChild> presumptious85, please identify and change your password asap.
<rhineheart_m> ows..be careful of showing your pass presumptious85
<wease|> bossmanbeta, LMAO
<Skapare> EADG_: EADG_ is same as EADG__
<nickrud> littlepinkdot: it does, shows up lower right here
<speeddemon8803> alex, eventually you do realize you will have to learn compiling, fact of life :P
<alex_> speeddemon8803, Ugh... is there an easy way to do it.
<wease|> wow
<presumptious85> ok
<Arpa> Hi I installed irc2(IRCNET Irc server) and it runs correctly but I wan to add some IRC Services like ChanServ and set a user in IRC to be Operator what I have  to ?
<alex_> Bossmanbeta, I don't get it.
<wease|> this place is funny afterall
<presumptious85> not sure how to change pass though
<speeddemon8803> alex, not really.
<Arpa> Hi I installed irc2(IRCNET Irc server) and it runs correctly but I wan to add some IRC Services like ChanServ and set a user in IRC to be Operator what I have  to do ?
<killown> does ubuntu has any repository with gnome 2.20.4 packages?
<Bossmanbeta> I know alex... it's ok :)
<EADG_> Skapare: hmm, that means both are coming from the hotel.
<Skapare> EADG_: the hotel is shaw?
 * speeddemon8803 looks at bossman, i hate being so blunt with the users..but...someones gotta be :/
<alex_> Bossmanbeta, i am too lazy to learn how ... maybe I will just tough it out
<EADG_> Skapare: after giving ssh the password I opened a new win and typed irssi 127.0.0.1
<alex_> Bossmanbeta, Will you answer my questions as I compile or no?
<nickrud> !info libgnomeui-0 edgy
<DancerGirl06> hi guys
<ubotu> libgnomeui-0 (source: libgnomeui): The GNOME 2 libraries (User Interface) - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 832 kB
<EADG_> Skapare: looks like I travel 1100Km in the same province to get the same provider. EADG should be Telus.
<wease|> alex, lazy and linux =/=
<Skapare> EADG_: and that should be going through the SSH session ... if you ^C that ssh command it will kill the connection going through it
<alex_> wease|, Well, it's mostly for compiling.  It just seems so tedious.  will you help me do it?
<EADG_> Skapare: ... and one of the EADG will die :)
<Skapare> EADG_: tell me the IP address of the computer you SSH'd to (priv msg OK)
<Bossmanbeta> alex, if you think about it ... the amount of time you're spending trying to get someone to do it for you, you could be spending learning how to do it ..... then next time you need to compile something, you'd have no need to ask anyone... so it's actually less work to learn it that to ask for step-by-step handholding... oh and to answer your question, no.
<DancerGirl06> i am trying to install ubuntu...
<Ririe_LingLung> hello
<DancerGirl06> and it keeps crashing
<dsmith_> does anyone know if HP is still talking about coming out with ubuntu machines?
<alex_> Bossmanbeta, Thanks anyways.
<dsmith_> DancerGirl06: what sort of machine do you have?
<Bossmanbeta> besides, I saw 2 or 3 links, one of which I posted that would help you just fine.
<DancerGirl06> its a laptop
<nickrud> DancerGirl06: have you run the disk check on the startup menu?
<alex_> dsmith_, I know DELL has ubuntu only machines
<wease|> alex_, compiling requires your own intelligence to what you are doing. i cant hold your hand and wait for the outcome only to fix it further. my suggestion is to RTFM
<dsmith_> alex_: I know that lol
<DancerGirl06> an HP laptop
<DancerGirl06> it has vista on it
<alex_> wease|, RTFM?
<dsmith_> DancerGirl06: did you test the cd?
<alex_> dsmith_, Okay.
<DancerGirl06> yes
<dsmith_> whats the model HP laptop?
<kr0nus> anyone know of a way to convert dvd-format files to .avi?
<DancerGirl06> umm
<Skapare> EADG: then your first session is going through that IP ... hmmm
<nickrud> wease|: that's another vorboten acronym :)
<demonspork> I can't get the nvidia-glx-new package to install, so I am trying to use the driver directly from the nvidia website, and it is having trouble finding the kernel source, even though I went in and installed it in synaptic
<Bossmanbeta> dsmith_, I actually bought the Dell Nseries box (w/ubuntu) .. I wiped it in favor of Gutsy ... but damn if it's not a nice box
<dsmith_> DancerGirl06: did you try to install with the alternate cd?
<DancerGirl06> pavillion tx 1000 ?
<edju> DancerGirl06, What crashes?  The install?
<dsmith_> Bossmanbeta: hmmmm... I am still waiting till one other major player comes out
<DancerGirl06> yes the install
<wease|> nickrud, i apologize
<DancerGirl06> it will start to install
<Skapare> EADG: you are currently running irc from a shell at the hotel?  or the ssh shell to home?
<Bossmanbeta> well from 1st hand experience, the box is sweet.... good video card .. the 1 I got has 4gigs of ram... really runs smooth
<nickrud> wease|: no problem at all, the advice was good
<EADG> Skapare: Yes, I'm ssh'd into that box from hotel... just regular, plane ol' ssh.
<DancerGirl06> it says "Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed" then a few lines later it locks up
<wease|> alex_, you know enough to compile. you chouldnt require me to help you when there is a manual that can help you do the things you want to do.
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, i just picked up an HP limited edition with 4gb 64bit very nice
<presumptious85> errm
<Bossmanbeta> sdsheeks, 64 bit ....... nice....
<Sonja> where do fonts go? what folder?
<presumptious85> i need help building building a module
<alex_> wease|, Okay, thanks.
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, yup only issue is that darn flash player :)
<EADG_> Skapare: this nick is using the hotel connection straight to irc.freenode.com
<dsmith_> DancerGirl06: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS232US232&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+tx1000&spell=1
<Skapare> EADG: then maybe something in your setup is too odd for me to see ... I'll need too much info about what you have set up to diagnose this
<Sonja> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rhineheart_m> how to shutdown gutsy using ssh?
<Bossmanbeta> i actually have a hauppauge capture card I put in it .... I watch TV with Mplayer... and stream it over SSH to watch from work with VLC   :-)
<dxdt> So I tried to install the sun-java6-plugin package and it says it doesn't exist to install?  Like no package is in the repos?  I'm so very confused.
<Skapare> EADG_: and yet this nick did irc to 127.0.0.1 ??
<dsmith_> rhineheart_m: sudo reboot?
<DancerGirl06> thanks dsmith
<prince_jammys> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Bossmanbeta> sdsheeks, what isue w/flash player?
<rhineheart_m> dsmith_: thanks but it will just reboot the server.. it won't shutdown
<Bossmanbeta> issue*
<dxdt> prince_jammys: so very werid
<Skapare> EADG_: the ssh connection maybe doubled back on you?
<nickrud> dxdt: 64bit?
<prince_jammys> dxdt: you checked that "multiverse" is enabled?
<dxdt> nickrud: yeah :(
<EADG_> Skapare: I tried to in a new window on this laptop in the hotel, but I think it used the same IP as this nick when I did /connect irc.freenode.com in irssi.
<wease|> 6.03 + 7.10 on 64bit is iffy at best on 32 bit
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, well the adobe flash player doesn't support 64bit
<Bossmanbeta> oh.............
<nickrud> dxdt: yup, it doesn't exist. Sun doesn't have a 64bit browser plugin
<Bossmanbeta> didnt know that -- but then again I'm running 32bit
<dxdt> nickrud: sigh I knew you were going to say that haha
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, i can live with it
<Skapare> EADG_: doing /connect irc.freenode.com will bypass the ssh ... do /connect 127.0.0.1
<cjae> can one make synaptic use aptitiude instead of apt?
<Bossmanbeta> not much speed diff between 32/64 is there? I never saw much
<codename> I got a question?
<presumptious85> anyone
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, can't tell...it's just FAST :0
<codename> is there anything like a Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Icon Theme pack
<Bossmanbeta> the dual cores seem to help though
<dxdt> that's the only thing I think the "64bit?" question can lead to
<nickrud> cjae: it doesn't use either
<codename> I want my 7.10 to look like Dapper
<EADG_> Skapare: don't sweet it. Now I've got something to keep my busy for a few days... finding out about port forwarding.
<wease|> bossmanbeta, diff is in the processor more than anything
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, yea it is the turion dual core 64bit
<cjae> nickrud, what does it use?
<pretender> have installed Koverartist in ubuntu but how do i run it
<dxdt> well... thanks a lot sun microsystems............... hmm.
<EADG_> Skapare: ahhh, K, I'll give it anouther go :)
<EADG_> .... this is cool :)
<Bossmanbeta> well I mean experientially-speaking... does it "feel" faster... I've run fedora on a 64bit box... didn't seem much faster
<wease|> i run 64 bit 7.10 but running 32 bit apps with java 6.03 wont work
<Skapare> EADG_: OK ... but -L is what you want to make a local connection come out at the remote point
<cjae> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dev1n> anyone want to give me some pointers on how to get a live CD to boot on a Dell Laptop?
<nickrud> !flash64 | cjae
<ubotu> cjae: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sdsheeks> nickrud, you're my hero
<dev1n> i put it in, rebooted...and hit F12...
<dsmith_> rhineheart_m: shutdown -r now
<wease|> rebooted?
<wease|> no need for that
<nickrud> sdsheeks: mine too ;p
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, can't really say..had the laptop for an hour and put ubuntu on it...64 bit never tried the32 bit
<EADG__> Skapare: umm, so use L or stick with the -N?
<dev1n> but it hang for 20+ mins loading the kernel
<dev1n> think it's bad ram or what?
<Arpa>  
<Skapare> EADG__: both ... as I described
<Arpa>  o
<dev1n> there's about 8 gigs free on it
<Arpa> Hi I installed irc2(IRCNET Irc server) and it runs correctly but I wan to add some IRC Services like ChanServ and set a user in IRC to be Operator what I have  to do ?
<nickrud> !flash64 | dxdt
<ubotu> dxdt: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cjae> nickrud, ??
<rhineheart_m> dsmith_: I think it will just reboot...it won't shutdown.. are you sure with it?
<Bossmanbeta> must suck tho ... no YouTube browsing...
<nickrud> cjae: yeah, typo sorry
<dsmith_> dev1n: hit f6 after it starts
<VvWolverinevV> soo, anyone know when flash is going to be fixed again?
<presumptious85> anyone willing to help me install a module
<dev1n> ok, what does f6 do?
<dsmith_> or perhaps alt-f6
<alex_> This compiling stuff is rather confusing.
<nickrud> cjae: got lost in the scroll for a bit :)
<sdsheeks> hrm kind of hackish..you are not really running the 64bit you are running 32bit
<dxdt> nickrud: Yeah I'm looking around there right now.  I actually already have flash installed, so hopefully I can do this really quickly
<sdsheeks> but i'll give it a try
<cjae> nickrud, :p
<Skapare> EADG:  ssh -L 6667:<IRCserverIP>:6667 -N <username>@<hostIP>
<dsmith_> rhineheart_m: local or remote box?
<EADG__> Skapare: ssh -L 6667:irc.freenode.com:6667 -N my@myipaddy   is what I'll use, then on local machine fire up irssi and type /connect 127.0.0.1
<rhineheart_m> dsmith_: remote box accessible thru putty
<wease|> alex_, before you attempt to compile you need to know exactly what youre doing and why you are doing it
<nickrud> sdsheeks: nice thing about 64bit, you can run 32bit as well
<wease|> it is hard to reverse
<sdsheeks> nickrud, yea
<Skapare> EADG: if you leave out the -N you also get a shell session ... no big deal, but a bit harder to quickly take down if you need to
<Bossmanbeta> eek 32but emulation libraries............... that sounds like fun ................. (not)
<killown> does ubuntu has any repository with gnome 2.20.4 or 2.20.3 packages?
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, :)
<alex_> wease|, Oh, then I suppose I should scratch my "try-random-stuff-in-terminal" plan
<dsmith_> rhineheart_m: look around on google
<cjae> nickrud, so it is not possible
<nickrud> killown: no
<EADG__> Skapare: K, here goes...
<dsmith_> I have a book here but its not handy
<Skapare> EADG__: sounds workable ... doesn't irssi have a way to specify server on command line and auto connect?
<dev1n> dsmith, are you suddgesting hitting F6 instead of F12
<Z_o-s-o> Does anyone know why my firefox always crashes when watching flash video, I havent been able to solve this
<wease|> alex_, that would be inherently worse, you may as well play roulette with the command line
<Skapare> EADG__: you should be able to configure that in your setup if an icon
<killown> nickrud, I know where I got full source of gnome 2.20.3?
<nickrud> cjae: java in 64bit firefox? No, but you can run 32bit java in 64bit os. I do myself. Don't really know why, I never use java plugins
<dsmith_> dev1n:  from what your saying the gui is hanging when your booting?
<nickrud> killown: gnome.org
<alex_> wease|, I see.  I wasn't really going to type in random stuff, but I don't know how purposeful it would have been :P
<wease|> nickrud, i run 6.03 in 64bit
<wease|> it works fine
<prohna> Z_o-s-o: ive had the same problems
<fredmv> Anyone well-versed in mic problems under Ubuntu?    The should be *relatively* simple...
<cjae> nickrud, no make synaptic use aptitude instead of apt
<dsmith_> 20-minute hang is way too long
<prohna> Z_o-s-o: try removing and reinstalling firefox
<EADG__> Skapare: Yep, it does. I'll look it up, I have it in screenrc
<threefcata> is there a way to let mldonkey keep connected to a certain number of servers?
<nickrud> killown: look up jhbuild, it will make compiling relatively painless
<prohna> thats what i did
<fredmv> Basically, sound-in works, but evidently only under 'sound-recorder'.
<prohna> and it seems to not do it AS much
<dev1n> yep, the progress bar get's to 100% loading the kernel...and then it hangs there.
<fredmv> Skype, gnome-sound-recorder, etc. can't capture sound.
<Z_o-s-o> prohna : have you found a solution?
<wease|> alex_....its all all about super cow powers
<dev1n> so i should hit F6 then?
<wease|> !!
<nickrud> cjae: ah, brain re-engages. synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude all use the same backend, apt.
<prohna> Z_o-s-o: just reinstalling firefox
<fredmv> I've tried messing with alsamixer... and it doesn't seem to be doing much.
<dev1n> what does it do?
<dsmith_> DancerGirl06: your welcome, your not the only to have had that problem
<prohna> Z_o-s-o: and it still does it sometimes, just not as much as before
<codename> is there anything like a Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Icon Theme pack
<Z_o-s-o> prohna : I never thought of that
<alex_> wease|, I think I am going to go ahead and give up.  Let me know if you know of any pre-built packages that will edit avi files (add music/transitions/etc.)
<Bossmanbeta> he doesn't need super cow powers........ I've already blessed him with penguin water
<dsmith_> Bossmanbeta: ol
<dsmith_> lol
<panfist> can i run ubuntu without any kind of graphics driver running locally and control the thing exclusively over the network?
<cet> yes you can control over network
<nickrud> cjae: in fact, the ubuntu devs are 'strongly' recommending not using aptitude since they are adding functionality to apt-get that may or may not get to aptitude
<dsmith_> panfist: yea, vnc?
<fredmv> alex_: have you considered Kino or PiTiVi?
<dsmith_> nickrud:  since when?
<Bossmanbeta> a blessing with penguin water gives +5 INT and +7 Bash scripting abilities .. with Keyboard of Might you also get +2 on even-die rolls
<panfist> cet, dsmith_ my question is not how can i control it remotely, i know how to do that, my question is can i disable all of the local graphics hardware, and physically remove it
<cet> you mean without a gui ssh apt-get install sshd
<EADG__> Skapare: Hehe, it worked, look at this nicks' ip, should be same as EADG
<wease|> alex_, i think Audacity can edit AVIs
<nickrud> dsmith_: I was told by one of the official ubuntu support team
<cjae> nickrud, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37736
<dsmith_> nickrud: interesting
<ropiee> hello
<Skapare> EADG__: yay!
<alex_> fredmv, the prebuilt kino package does not import avis.  I was actually trying to compile the updated kino that can indeed edit avis
<ropiee> help me pls
<Skapare> EADG__: you should set up your laptop to "phone home" with a cron job that makes an ssh connection with key authentication to a dummy userid on your home computer, with port forwarding back to the laptop (-R) in case it gets stolen
<ropiee> how to install file kerberos
<alex_> fredmv, I haven't tried pitivi... I'll try it.
<Bossmanbeta> I guess no one ever played D&D :)
<EADG__> Dam!! how sweet is that?!?
<alex_> wease|, Thanks, I'll check it out.
<fredmv> alex_: ah, alright... yeah--look into it--it's decent.
<dsmith_> Skapare: I kindly await your thesis on how to do that :)
<cet> skapare thats cool
<nickrud> cjae: I've been using aptitude since the first day I used debian. Even wrote the AptitudeSurvivalGuide on help.ubuntu.com. I love aptitude
<fredmv> wease|, you familar with mic input problems under Ubuntu?
<dsmith_> panfist: while its still running?
<dev1n> i'm going to try getting out of a GUI hang with F6, but i'm still wondering what it does...or is supposed to do.
<ropiee> how to install file kerberos
<wease|> fredmv, like what? input issues?
<alex_> fredmv, i am not necessarily justifying my laziness here, but I think it is developers' responsibiliy to prebuild packages to make ubuntu more user-friendly and thus more popular.
<Bossmanbeta> Alex, have you looked at Cinelerra ?
<panfist> dsmith_ no not necessarily while its still running. i am just wondering if its possible to run a file server without any graphics hardware using power
<cet> dev1n what do you want it to do?
<dsmith_> dev1n: i had that issue with two laptops, you just need to boot verbosely
<nickrud> dsmith_: the only thing I've seen myself that may fit the bill is the authentication stuff that's going into hardy
<fredmv> wease|: Well, yeah.   I can get input but nothing captures output (well, except sound-recorder [command line sound recording app]).
<fredmv> primarily I'm trying to use Skype
<alex_> Bossmanbeta, No I haven't, thanks though.  I'll check it out after I check out pitivi and audacity
<dsmith_> panfist: yes, the mobo vga port should work fine
<EADG__> Skapare: I knew Linux was good for something besides robotfindskitten and nethack :P
<pretender> have installed Koverartist in ubuntu but how do i run it
<dev1n> ok, cool dsmith...what is booting verbosely?
<panfist> dsmith_ there is no mobo vga port, only add-on graphics
<wease|> fredmv, so skype doesnt give output?
<dsmith_> panfist: wont need an x-server
<Bossmanbeta> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3 probably the best I could suggest (handholding unavailable)
<codename> is there anything like a Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Icon Theme pack
<wease|> fredmv, try akiga?
<alex_> Bossmanbeta, Do I have to compile it :P
<dsmith_> panfist: hmmmm, I would leave the thing in the box
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<nickrud> codename: it's called human-icon-theme
 * dev1n googles 
<fredmv> wease|: doesn't seem to... I was testing with echo123 and it doesn't seem to work.   But the weird thing is that not even gnome-sound-recorder can capture sound...
<Skapare> dsmith_: set up a dummy user with no privs ... make a key pair for the laptop to do this with ... authorize that key in the dummy user ... cron this: ssh -R 34567:127.0.0.1:22 -f dummy@myhomecomputer
<Bossmanbeta> actually I *think* you can apt-get it
<dsmith_> what happens if you need to get access back into the machine later?
<Bossmanbeta> I haven't played with it in a few yrs so.....
<codename> That's the dapper theme?
<nickrud> codename: or something very like that
<wease|> alex_, i dont think that word means what you think it means
<cjae> nickrud, so I you recommend using aptitude to install alternate desktop environments
<pac1> how do you configure sound in ubuntu?  I have an ensoniq 1371 sound card and can't seem to get any sound...
<prince_jammys> dev1n: verbosely is when you set you it so that all the messages show up as you boot
<codename> It has the blue Firefox logo as well right?
<wease|> compile is different than installing
<fredmv> alex_:   I agree with you to an extent.      It sure is damn nice when you can just sudo apt-get install stuff...
<codename> cause im used to dapper lol
<cjae> nickrud, -I
<dsmith_> I suppose you can instal it then turn it off and yank the card, like you do with a crt and keyboard
<nickrud> cjae: I'm not recommending aptitude in this channel any more
<Bossmanbeta> wease|, compile<make install
<prince_jammys> dev1n: rather than a logo splash screen
<dev1n> ok, so i should hit f6 when?
<dev1n> after it hangs?
<Bossmanbeta> egg b4 the chicken
<panfist> dsmith_ i will do all access remotely, if i need to access the physical box i would rather just rmeove the hard disks and put them in another known working system. accessing this box through vga is unneccessary, i will never need to do it, and i would rather save power by disabling any video hardware, if possible
<wease|> bossmanbeta, im old skewl. compiling requires a lil effort and programming
<wease|> :P
<dev1n> or earlier...when i select the CD to boot from
<GuyFromHell> ISO dlna-3 server solution?
<doobeydoo> hi, does anybody know a shop where they sell e8400
<panfist> i do not want to yank the card. that is bad. no thank you
<mjs> nickrud, what's the problem with aptitude?
<nickrud> codename: might. You'd probably have to go to packages.ubuntu.com , search for the human-icon-theme in dapper, and download it from there
<prince_jammys> !who | dev1n
<ubotu> dev1n: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dsmith_> skapere: lets create a package and sell it for $5, lol
<Bossmanbeta> well I'll take a precompiled kernel any day over that Gentoo B.S.
<Skapare> dsmith_: if laptop gets stolen, watch for dummy user to get logged in ... if it happens capture its IP then login to the laptop via port 34567
<demonspork> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<wease|> the problem with aptitude is that it no longer has super cow powers
 * wease| cries
<dev1n> uboutu: good idea
<wease|> no more cow invader
<cet> can i get an addon with super cow powers
<wease|> no more cow screen splash
<alex_> wease|, what compile means?
<wease|> aptitude just went weird
<mjs> lol
<Skapare> dsmith_: we have to test it first ... send me your laptop :)
<dsmith_> lol
<prince_jammys> dev1n: ubotu is a bot, by the way
<nickrud> mjs: nothing is 'wrong' with it, as one of the official canonical support team members told me, the 'uber-geek' dev are strongly pushing apt-get over it
<dev1n> prince_jammys: thanks, i didn't know that.
<wease|> nickrud, i miss the cow
<wease|> sorry
 * sdsheeks hugs ubotu
<cet> i use apt-get anyway so i dont care
<prince_jammys> dev1n: you can type the first few characters of someone's nick and then tab to autocomplete
<dev1n> prince_jammys: sweet
<sdsheeks> prince_jammys, great now he is dangerous!
<dsmith_> Skapare: could you everything in laymans terms I kinda get everything you just told me
<nickrud> wease|: I only saw the cow when I wanted to root out a package hierarchy, like   apt-get remove libglib2.0-0 :)
<prince_jammys> dev1n: i sent you the message from the bot cuz what you were typing was gettinglost
<CVD-PR> what options to put in the fstab for my new /home partition?
<dbmoodb> hi there anyone know how i can get my media players to use opengl - seem to be having problems with compiz-fusion and direct rendering meaning videos go orangy
<Skapare> dsmith_: define layman
<dsmith_> Skapare: that would make an awesome .deb for everyone
<prince_jammys> sdsheeks: :)
<dsmith_> Skanoob
<dbmoodb> !layman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about layman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> Skapare: noob
<presumptious85> help here pls
<Skapare> dsmith_: needs to just bee a HOWTO
<nickrud> Skapare: clueful user
<dsmith_> Skapare: yes, agreed. I dont know how to code or I would create a .deb from what you just told me
<wease|> nickrud...sudo aptitude -v-v-v-v-v
<dsmith_> but I think its a great idea
 * wease| frowns
<mjs> nickrud, I really never came to a conclusion what was the best, i've read it somewhere that aptitute has better dependencies resolver dunno if that's true, but my favorite is still yum :P me likes the progress bars :)
<wease|> they killed the cow
<presumptious85> anyone willing to help a noob
<Skapare> dsmith_: problem is lots of references need to happen ... like for example someone that doesn't know how to create a crontab entry ... do I need to teach them how to do that, too?
<prince_jammys> !anyone | presumptious85
<ubotu> presumptious85: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wease|> 6.06 had a screen splash and a game
<sdsheeks> !ask presumptious85
 * sdsheeks bangs head on keyboard for doing that wrong
<prince_jammys> bot attack
<nickrud> !botsnack | mjs
<ubotu> mjs: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dsmith_> Skapare: hmmm, i don;t know how to that myself
<sdsheeks> !ask | presumptious85
<ubotu> presumptious85: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<presumptious85> lol
<sdsheeks> :)
<sdsheeks> in other words..just ask the question
<speeddemon8803> feeding the bot?
<presumptious85> ok
<soulburner> anyone know how to fight with the 'device eth0 is not ready' error within firestarteR?
<presumptious85> so i just made an install of a module
<Skapare> dsmith_: something to learn ... sure there is some GUI app to do it ... else read the man pages and do it from commandline
<presumptious85> from linuxtv
<dsmith_> man pages..
<Lorenzo_> Hello, I had Ubuntu 7.10 64bit for a month and all  worked fine. Then I reinstalled it (still Ubuntu 7.10 64bit, same live cd install) and now I cant get rid of one big issue: any application i execute will take forever to start. I am talking 10 secs for Nautilus, 16 secs for Firefox). The CPU load and the RAM usage are very low, i cant figure out what is wrong. I installed again to see if there had been some mistake while installing, bu
<dsmith_> :)
<presumptious85> i wanna know wat to do next?
<wease|> brb
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: you probably have a bad /etc/hosts , put a copy on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Skapare> dsmith_: Windows is the OS for people that don't want to learn how to use a computer
<sdsheeks> presumptious85, you created a .deb?
<Lycus> If I am using screen, and a particular application uses ctrl+whatever, how do I send that while in screen to the app?
<dbmoodb> no windows is for windows
<Newbuntu2> I need help with raid, anybody good at that? I migrated from gentoo to ubuntu, but the setup is different...
<dsmith_> Skapare: YEP, totally agree
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: ok thanks a lot! I will
<aceraxon> hey all, I'm running Hardy, after the latest update Firefox disappeared from my launcher, anyone else have that problem?
<presumptious85> no
<presumptious85> i took the .bz file from http://linuxtv.org/hg/~hverkuil/cx18/rev/03d4d8d84c4f
<dsmith_> Newbuntu2: 3ware card
<dbmoodb> Newbuntu2: should be simpler no ?
<presumptious85> bz2
<untermensch> i need help burning the ubuntu iso onto a cd
<sdsheeks> presumptious85, did you extract it?
<bullgard4> What is a 'uevent'?
<presumptious85> and followed the instructions on http://linuxtv.org/repo/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> aceraxon, so can u still launch firefox with command line?
<dbmoodb> untermensch: what are you running now - what kind of computer is it ?
<presumptious85> yeaa
<presumptious85> i extracted
<Skapare> what's really scary is my 5.5 year old niece knows how to enable administrator privileges on Windows
<sdsheeks> presumptious85, okay then I don't get what your question is.
<presumptious85> wetn to the directory from terminal
<aceraxon> Hardy, I sure can
<untermensch> i'm using a compaq. with an amd turion 64 processor
<untermensch> with windows xp
<dsmith_> Skapare:  haha, no way
<presumptious85> after i make install
<dbmoodb> so you want the 64amd version ?
<presumptious85> and there was no error
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> aceraxon, so just readd the launcher
<untermensch> yes
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: you want to watch tv on your computer, right?
<Newbuntu2> I'm using software raid. I used raidtools in the past, and my drives showed up as hdb1 - hdd1; now in ubuntu I only have mdadm, and my drives are sdb-sdd
<presumptious85> i wan to know wat to do next?
<presumptious85> yeaa
<dbmoodb> have you downloaded it ?
<untermensch> yes
<untermensch> and i have the iso on my computer
<untermensch> but i can't get it on a cd
<dsmith_> Newbuntu2: get yourself an actual raid card
<dbmoodb> ok what burning software do you have ?
<aceraxon> Hardy, will do as soon as I remember the command line
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: here it is, thank you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57031/
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: did you search on the internet to find linuxtv?  why linuxtv?
<Skapare> dsmith_: that girl is very smart ... for example she hooked up the new DVD player to the TV ... via RGB component cables ... correctly!
<untermensch> i tried... nero, some crud that came with the compy, and poweriso
<nickrud> !enter | presumptious85 untermensch (help keep down the scroll)
<ubotu> presumptious85 untermensch (help keep down the scroll): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dbmoodb> neuro or poweriso should do it
<speeddemon8803> !hardy > aceraxon
<untermensch> i tried them both
<untermensch> didn't work
<EADG_> Night all. 37hrs on the go, need sleep. I appreciate your time for the port forwarding lesson Skapare, it's something I'm going to look at abit more in depth.
<untermensch> didn't work for me, or my teacher
<Bossmanbeta> wb Alex
<dbmoodb> did you select burn iso to disk ?
<untermensch> on four seperate computer
<sdsheeks> EADG, take care.
<mjs> untermensch, download cdburnerxp and choose wrte data cd and then click on file menu and choose burn iso from file
<untermensch> yes
<Skapare> dsmith_: I need to get her turned on to Linux ... trouble is, she likes her Dora and Hello Kitty games
<FloodBot2> untermensch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wobbo> Jeeeeeah! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<Newbuntu2> dsmith_ I need to get my data off it first
<dbmoodb> so.... that is interesting - is the iso high quality
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: what does  /etc/hostname have in it?
<sdsheeks> Skapare, same with my daughter
 * EADG_ the EADGs have a smile as the 2 extras type /q
<presumptious85> because i had to get the driver for my tv tuner on linuxtv
<untermensch> confused on that one ?
<untermensch> how would i know ?
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: you can include my nick in your response by just typing the first few characters and the tab key to autocomplete
<dsmith_> Newbuntu2: dump everything onto a usb drive
<dbmoodb> check the md5 sum...
<Bossmanbeta> hello kitty games... how .. interesting :)
<confusedguy> hello
<presumptious85> ok
<sdsheeks> Bossmanbeta, heh kids love em
 * dsmith_ doesn't have kids
<dbmoodb> well what happens when you burn it ?
<presumptious85> prince_jammys:
<sdsheeks> dsmith_, have two.
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: like that :)
<dbmoodb> and then put it in...
<presumptious85> lol
<Newbuntu2> dsmith_: sure, but first I have to mount it to access the data, right?
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: lorenzo.laptop
<Skapare> EADG: goodnight
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: otherwise the messages get lost
<presumptious85> yeaa i get you
<dsmith_> should automount if it is formatted  to ext3
<presumptious85> prince_jammys:
<sdsheeks> we can tell
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: edit /etc/hosts , so it's the same (without the .@liberolight)
 * sdsheeks hides
<Lorenzo_> ok
<untermensch> ok. i'm a total idiot... how do i check that ?
 * alex__ seeks
<presumptious85> prince_jammys: so yeaa, i got the drivers from linuxtv
<dbmoodb> the md5 sum don't worry about that what happens when you put the disk into your computer after you have burnt it
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: anyway, what i was asking is why this specific software?  i don't know linuxtv, and there's probably easier stuff to install for watching tv
<Bossmanbeta> Type cat vmlinuz > /dev/audio to hear the Voice of God.
<prince_jammys> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Newbuntu2> dsmith_: how do I mount the drives?
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: ok i take that back
<untermensch> i click to burn it.. it takes the time to burn it.. says the iso should be on the cd... i go to put it in my computer.. and it shows up as blank
<dbmoodb> ireally Bossmanbeta and what happens to vmlinuz after that ?
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: :)
 * alex__ waves
<presumptious85> prince_jammys: lol
<dbmoodb> really untermensch ?
<Bossmanbeta> lol nothing
<dsmith_> Newbuntu2: as I said if the usb drive is formatted in ntfs or ext3 it generally should come up on its own
<untermensch> yup
<Bossmanbeta> just a joke ...
<presumptious85> prince_jammys: was about to corect u
<Bossmanbeta> (harmless)
<dsmith_> if not you need to mkdir in .media and possibly edit your fstab
<dbmoodb> seems a bit odd
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: that looks like something that has to do with the Internet connection, does that affect Nautilus and Firefox and all of the other apps?
<untermensch> yea..
<untermensch> it does
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: did you say  lorenzo.laptop, or lorenzo-laptop?
<untermensch> that's why i'm so conused
<dbmoodb> well have you tested it  on another computer
<untermensch> yes
<Newbuntu2> dsmith_ the problem I have is how do I mount the raid drives to get the data off them.
<presumptious85> prince_jammys: so maybe u understand
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: that's only used internally by ubuntu, it won't affect internet access
<untermensch> 3 other computers
<untermensch> my teacher tried it aswell
<dbmoodb> you are buring a cd - which iso image and where did you get it from
<untermensch> same thing.. could download to the computer. but couldn't burn it
<dbmoodb> what version of neuro
<dbmoodb> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: i am not sure, I'll check again
<wease|> im back
<untermensch> i got it from the ubuntu website ?
<wease|> im sure i wasnt misse
<presumptious85> prince_jammys: iguess all i need to do is reboot
<prince_jammys> if somebody knows how to set up ubuntu box for watching tv please -- newcomer presumptious85 is having trouble
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: I'd recommend  lorenzo-laptop  in both.
<Lorenzo_> but I cant get into Terminal anymore, it crashes upon start
<Lorenzo_> nickrud
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: ok
<dbmoodb> untermensch: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wease|> nickrud...apt-get moo
<wease|> :P
<nickrud> Lorenzo_:   ctl-alt-f2 , log in there, do your work, then clt-alt-f7 to get back
<dbmoodb> sudo in here weasel
<presumptious85> brb
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: beats me... i don't know this tv business, as you can see
<presumptious85> lol
<nickrud> wease|: if it wouldn't scroll, I'd put up the graphic :)
<wease|> haha
<wease|> \m/
<presumptious85> i should get to mythtv room
<presumptious85> #mythtv
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: what you need is to post a detailed question (all on one line) and someone might know.. it's too hard to read questions when their all split up ... and yeah try that channel also
 * bad-boy ciao a tutti
<kiosk> hai
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: *they're   .... grammar lol
<wease|> sorey, im not much help tonight. im just here for the fun
<CVD-PR> cheeese, i dont remember the last time someone here answer me
<Bossmanbeta> prince_jammys, I stopped correcting grammar... I found it really angers people when you point that stuff out :)
<presumptious85> prince_jammys: how do i get on that channel #mythtv
<nickrud> CVD-PR: it does get hectic, some questions get lost in the scroll or the right person isn't around at the moment
<pauljs75_2> Anybody know anything about getting .inf files for Linksys WMP54G? Got some suggested driver to Ralink Technology, but I'm lost now.
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: /join #mythtv
<cjae> hey how may I change my gdm theme in gusty? ... Is theme what you would call it... I like stuff that looks like the ps3/psp theme if anyone has seen them
<dunia> cjae, ALT+F2 --> "gksu gdmsetup"
<prince_jammys> presumptious85: but you should also post a question here
<presumptious85> thanks prince
<konan> someone speak spanish? :)
<CVD-PR> One quest, what to put in the fstab for my new /home?
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: it says gedit cant open display, and it suggests i enter gedit --help
 * bad-boy ciao a tutti
<konan> ?¿?¿ somenonse
<mjs> konan, portuguese here
<konan> mm so so jaja
<cjae> dunia, do you know where to get alternate ubuntu gdm themes
<Lorenzo_> *bad-boy: sei nel canale inglese :) quello italiano è #ubuntu-it-chat
<wease|> nickrud....sudo apt-get install cowsay....then type cowsay what the
<wease|> hehehe
<konan> better tock in english is more diff portuguese
<pauljs75_2> Now if there was someone who could speak ndiswrapper. :s
<konan> for me :P
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: do  ctl-alt-f2 , log in there, make sure that /etc/hostname has lorenzo-laptop in it, and /etc/hosts has the line 127.0.1.1  lorenzo-laptop. (use sudoedit ). Then reboot ( sudo reboot)
<mjs> konan, speak in spanish i understand it :)
<cjae> dunia, they do not have to say ubuntu of course actually would be preferable
<dunia> wease|, apt-get moo
<konan> a ok :) de donde sos?
<nickrud> Lorenzo_: the /etc/hosts line shouldn't end with a period, that was a sentence ending period :)
<mjs> lisboa
<wease|> apt-get moo is funny but cowsay what the is better
<dunia> cjae, gnome-look.org
<konan> es en portugal?
<Flannel> !pt | konan
<ubotu> konan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cjae> are those .deb or taarballs dunia
<cjae> -a
<mjs> konan, yes I am
<RoC_MasterMind> is there any way at all to use a pptp VPN while I have a static IP on my nic?
<Lorenzo_> nickrud: ok, thank you very much, i will try that!
<konan> okay im from argentina :)
<Bricker> first off, ubuntu fucking rocks my socks. but I made a big booboo :P i messed with my graphics card (GeForce FX 5200) and messed the res up and cant login to fix it. Is there a way to change it from console? ie change it from using builtin VGA to the PCI one and change the res?
<dunia> cjae, no but easy to install -->> cd /usr/share/gdm/theme ; tar xvf theme.tar.gz
<dunia> cjae, */usr/share/gdm/themes
<bibby> bricker, blacklist it
<bullgard4> What is a 'uevent'?
<Bricker> pardon the language if its not acceptable, but ubuntu so far is my favorite distro
<mjs> konan, I understand written spanish just don't obligate me to writte it :P
<konan> a okay jaja yo soy de argentina conoces?
<nickrud> bullgard4: it's an event (like plugging in a usbstick) that udev handles
<mjs> konan, no unfortunatly not!
<CVD-PR> Zzz
<konan> pero sabes donde queda argentina?
<mjs> konan, just know where it is never visit it
<mjs> konan, claro!
<Bossmanbeta> bricker you can log in from cmd line and edit your xorg.conf file from VI
<konan> aa okay, q hora es en alla?
<bnmjosh83> ello everyone :D
<pauljs75_2> Anybody  know anything about configuring wireless to work?
<plantain> Hey, how can I just download the .deb files from the repos without installing them?
<bullgard4> nickrud: I will think ybout what you said. --  Thank you or commenting.
<Bricker> Bossmanbeta: awesome, thanks boss.
<mjs> konan, 4:34 de la manhana
 * Bricker loves his KVM switch LD
<bibby> boosman, cant he just blacklist the vga?
<Bricker> :D*
<nickrud> bullgard4: http://vrfy.org/log/recent-state-of-udev.html is a little old, but still relevant
<konan> mjs, aca son las 2: 37
<mjs> konan, mui tarde, deveria estar a sleep :)
<konan> jaja de q equipo sos de alla?
<nickrud> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Bossmanbeta> Bricker, try ctrl-altF2 if the display doesn't come up ... then login and sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CVD-PR> is this right for my new /home /dev/hda7       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2?
<Bulwinkle> anyone using exaile?
<vonunov> Hi, all. I've managed to hide the Preferences and Administration menus in the System menu. Is there any way to undo this or launch the Main Menu preferences window from a command line? I tried looking for an answer elsewhere, sorry if this is already written in something.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> used to use it
<DiploCat> Bulwinkle, yeah I use exaile
<konan> msj, de que equipo sos alla?
<Bossmanbeta> Bricker, then to get back to the X display... hit ctrl-alt-F7
<nickrud> CVD-PR: looks right to me, but you might want to use UUID instead of /dev/hda7  blkid shows the uuid's for all your devices
<konan> msj, what foolball team ? :)
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: any idea why it isn't saving my settings?
<mjs> konan, enlish channel this one, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat go there and u ill find spanish speakers channel
<DiploCat> ahh... is there a .exaile/ directory in your home dir?
<konan> gracias :)
<konan> cuantos años tenes?
<mjs> demas
<mjs> :)
<CVD-PR> nickrud, i dont understand what you mean with the UUID
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: yes
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: and it contains a settings.ini
<konan> jaja yo tengo 16  :p  soy adolescente jaja
<nickrud> CVD-PR: what version of ubuntu are you using? Gutsy uses uuids, you'd see an example in the /etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bnmjosh83>  
<CVD-PR> nickrud, gutsy
<DiploCat> Bulwinkle, if you do ls -l ... does that file looks like it's been updated recently? are the permissions ok?
<vonunov> Never mind, right-click: Edit Menus did it. XD
 * vonunov lurks
<nickrud> CVD-PR: the idea behind uuid's is they are permanent identifiers of a partition, if you change your partitioning (causing hda7 to become hda8 for example, by splitting up hda6) you won't have to rewrite your /etc/fstab to match
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: -rw-r--r--  1 bmoore bmoore    1598 2008-02-22 16:42 settings.ini ....
<DiploCat> Bulwinkle, err... what settings isn't it keeping?
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: I had to exit manually (quit) it doesn't seem to do it when I just exit Gnome....
<mjs> konan, what's jaja means?
<Bulwinkle> and why is my clock set to GMT and not my local time?
<prince_jammys> haha
<mjs> to late
<wease|> jaja = haha
<mjs> lol, ok
<livefoniks> konan, what is best in life?
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: You'll have to pardon me, I'm a KDE convert and so I'm used to Amarok
<mjs> hes gone
<wease|> best in life = retirement
<DiploCat> Bulwinkle, not entirely sure why it wouldn't keep them after Gnome logout... perhaps it's just bad code
<mjs> wease|, u are kind in a hurry no?
<wease|> mjs, yes i am!
<deep> To All: SWEEEEEEEEEEET i got it to work i got it to work I can now see my fing windows sharefiles thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you
<mjs> ehehe
<mEck0> Hi! one non-ubuntu question. I wonder if the network address of an ip-address always has a 0 (zero) as the last octet? and if the broadcast-address always has 255 as the last octet?
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: for example...  when I used to log out of KDE it would kill Amarok and when it started it would start out with the same song at the same place
<Bulwinkle> !ntp
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<wease|> mjs, i am trying to get on a fast track to retirement
<DiploCat> ahh
<Carolina> hello
<deep> mecko it will if its not subnetted
<bibby> Meck0: no
<DiploCat> Bulwinkle, I'm not sure if exaile does that... it should keep the playlist, but I don't think it remembers the place
<mjs> wease|, u'll get bored! :P
<mEck0> bibby, hmm, okay, how does it work?
<deep> once a network is subnetted the net id and broadcast id can change
<DiploCat> to be honest, I'm not a huge fan of exaile... it seems to be the best of a bad bunch
<mEck0> deep, aha, the network id is always first host -1 and the broadcast is last host (last octet) -1?
<wease|> mjs, nah...ill just be worse of a geek than i am now
<Carolina> i am boreddddddd!
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: my problem is that if I logout before quitting exaile, it doesn't remember anything that has changed since the last time I quit.  Does that make sense?
<bibby> Mecko: sorta hard to explain, each oct. can be up to 255 just depends on how the ip is set. and depending on the adress gives you the subnet
<cjae> what happened to dunia
<mEck0> bibby, okay
<DiploCat> Bulwinkle, well... what you're saying makes sense... but why that is happening I am not quite sure
<wease|> dunia is still here
<deep> mecko if the network is subnetted then the net id and broadcast id will change
<bibby> Mecko: look up a subnet calculator and mess with it, ull understand after a few minutes.
<Bulwinkle> DiploCat: no problem, thanks for your help
<Bricker> you know what, im going to do a fresh install of ubuntu cuz this thing is killing me, and it hates my graphics card anyway :P
<Bulwinkle> what other music players are there that are as close to Amarok in features?
<Bricker> thanks for the help guys, talk to you later
<wease|> songbird
<wease|> \m/
<bibby> bi bricker
<levander> Bulwinkle: banshee and rhythmbox are two popular GNOME ones
<wease|> xmms is pretty schweet as well
<Lorenzo> nickrud: hi, i am back just to say thank you! You solved my problem, it was bugging me to death. Thanks!
<Bulwinkle> levander: yeah, I've checked them both out...  banshee has promise
<nickrud> Lorenzo: you're welcome
<deep> mecko try http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb726997.aspx Microsoft explains how to subnet well
<deep> sweet
<cjae> ok I went to gnome look and downloaded a gdm tar file and extracted it to /usr/share/gdm/themes and now it is not in login window preferences
<Lorenzo> nickrud: none of the people I had talked to so far had been able to help me. I'm glad you solved this, have a nice day
<levander> Bulwinkle: what was wrong with rhythmbox?  that's what i'm using, but haven't tried anything else
<deep> now that I can see my network folders time to setup an apache intranet server any sugestions on where to start?
<Bulwinkle> levander: to be quite honest the only reason I've stuck with KDE for so long was Amarok....
<nickrud> deep: sudo apt-get install apache2 , put your html in /var/www
<levander> deep: 'sudo apt-get install apache2'
<bibby> deep: buy the server.
<Bulwinkle> levander: I'm looking for something that is going to be as close to Amarok as possible.  I'm looking at songbird now.
<wease|> you people need to try songbird.
<rilo> what's the difference between the two double quotes in regards to bash scripting? “ and "
<bibby> <3
<Bulwinkle> I also don't want to load a bunch of KDE stuff in GNOME (just like I didn't load GNOME stuff in KDE)
<levander> Bulwinkle: Why is amarok so great you use an entire windowing environment because of it?
<prince_jammys> rilo: the difference between " and what?
<levander> wease|: But it in the hardy repositories, and when hardy is released I will.
<bullgard4> nickrud: http://vrfy.org/log/recent-state-of-udev.html gives a nice overview.  --  Thank you very much for referring me to it.
<levander> rilo: I don't think that first one has any meaning at all in bash.
<jaja-miharja> what is songbird?
<rilo> prince_jammys: the slanted double quote, I don't know the name or code for it offhand
<Bulwinkle> levander: I run compiz-fusion on top of either one anyways...  the two have equivalent apps, except for amarok
<wease|> levander, it is an easy install regardless of what is in inclusive to the release
<Bulwinkle> levander: I'm changing now, sue me :)
<levander> rilo: the second one can be used around a phrase so that no shell expansion is done
<rilo> levander: well they are in these scripts I'm reading lol
<anon> amarok works fine in gnome though?
<rilo> levander: I've read that, what does that actually mean
<levander> Bulwinkle: why is amarok so much greater than rhythmbox?  i'm just curious
<anon> i havent had too many problems running it in gnome
<prince_jammys> rilo: go to #bash and type !quotes
<levander> rilo: #bash  - it's too much to answer in here with all the traffic, i'll come in too
<wease|> levander, amarok actually has a lot more options
<Bulwinkle> levander: mysql, last.fm
<jaja-miharja> why not sonata ?
<CVD-PR> any has tried superGrub Disk  http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?
<prohna> man compiz fusion is rad
<Bulwinkle> levander: feel is totally different.
<nickrud> CVD-PR: yes, it's marvelous
<CVD-PR> can i unmount / right know?
<nickrud> no
<levander> Bulwinkle: i've never been overly impressed with rhythmbox, but it does what i need it to do, maybe amarok is just a lot slicker in how they've arranged the UI?
<wease|> you can kill-9 too
<wease|> :P
<nickrud> CVD-PR: you need that to run :)
<wease|> oh wait, that doesnt work anymore
<CVD-PR> so how ca i use gparted to create a partition from /?
<wease|> nevermind
<thinman1189> I'm having some trouble with azureus. I opened it up and I got a message saying to download an update. then when I went to reopen it gave me the option again, this time a window popped up in the corner saying it had shutdown wrong. now whenever I open it it closes within 2 seconds of showing the main screen.
<prettyricky> Hey guys where can I get kiba-dock and a how to install??
<nickrud> CVD-PR: get the gparted live cd
<levander> banshee looked a touch better than rhythmbox, but banshee is written on mono, so I stuck with rhythmbox
<Bulwinkle> levander: it isn't it is just that I'm so used to it and so opposed to iTunes and the way they handle things
<nickrud> CVD-PR: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<alandd> I have a problem installing emdebian-tools.  'apt-get install emdebian-tools' fails with 'Unable to determine apt-cache policy for Debian main! at /var/lib/dpkg/info/emdebian-tools.postinst line 132.'  I don't know how to get around it.  Anyone have thoughts?
<CVD-PR> ok Thansk
<levander> Bulwinkle: You're really intimate with your music player apps.
<Bulwinkle> I'm loving pidgin...  although it isn't as feature rich as kopete
<wease|> bulwinkle, i concur
<Bulwinkle> levander: when I listen to music 8 hours a day I get that way
<wease|> i love pidgin, i wish it was as feature rich as kopete or aMSN
<nickrud> alandd: why are you using debian main?
<levander> i listen that much too sometimes, but i like to put it on one thing, like a Pandora station I've made, or a radio program I listen to and jsut let it go, not fuss with it all day
<Bulwinkle> the problem as I see it is that unless you've used KDE you really don't appreciate what you are missing in configurability with some of the gnome equivalents...
<nickrud> ah, KPLU . Listen to that all day, no problem
<prettyricky> Hey guys where can I get kiba-dock and a how to install??
<nickrud> or KPIG
<deep> is there a keyboard shortcut to open terminal?
<CVD-PR> its there a better way to copy old-home to new-home than cp?
<Bulwinkle> but I really don't use 5% of what KDE does anyways (as a GI)
<wease|> bulwinkle, i will argue to a degree...i love KDE but i still am a big fan of Gnome. i will swap constantly between both
<Bulwinkle> Im also making a big switch in distros so that isn't helping
<deep> is there a keyboard shortcut to open the terminal?
<prohna> for some reason
<alandd> nickrud: I found debian main for endebian-tools first and tried from there.  Then i took it out seeing it could come from ubuntu repos.  I guess I may have messed up the repository and mixed dependencies now.
<prohna> when i open an app
<Bulwinkle> wease|: yeah...  I've been a KDE guy for the longest but to be honest, if you're running c-f on top, what difference does it make.  I can make GNOME looks exactly like KDE and vice-versa
<CVD-PR> ?
<prohna> alot of the time its possible for it to start with the top bar up off screen
<prohna> almost like it thinks my monitor is bigger than it is
<Bulwinkle> wease|: once KDE4 gets to where it isn't crashing all of the damn time, maybe things will change
<nickrud> alandd: probably. If you only tried getting that one package, disable the debian repo , do sudo apt-get update and try again
<bibby> deep: system>prefrences>keyboard shortcuts
<wease|> bulwinkle, exactly. but KDE has been unstable for me so i kept to Gnome so i agree...i am waiting on the stable KDE
<bibby> deep: last one in desktop if you cant find it
<Bulwinkle> wease|: KDE has had issues with stability from day 1
<presumptious85> hello
<alandd> nickrud: That one package pulled a bunch of dependencies at the same time.  Now without debian main configured as source, it still errors.
<wease|> bulwinkle, i grew ill of the constant crash messages
<presumptious85> back again
<wease|> bulwinkle, it worked pretty stable in other distros
<Bulwinkle> wease|: I don't run my graphical linux system for longer than 8-12 hours at a stretch without rebooting anyways
<presumptious85> so i installed a module and now ubuntu won't detect my video card, how do i reverse this installation
<presumptious85> ?
<Bulwinkle> wease|: I moved from kubuntu to opensuse and it was MUCH more stable
<wease|> bulwinkle, i have kept my system up with graphics for 40 days or until the kernel image needs an update
<Bulwinkle> wease|: My primary desktop is a laptop so it goes where I go.
 * alandd finds this a very busy channel.  :^)
<wease|> bulwinkle, KDE worked best for me under suse
<nickrud> alandd: about all I can suggest is install apt-rdpends, and work your way through, switching to the ubuntu version from the debian.
 * bibby waves
<MilitantPotato> argh
<nickrud> alandd: not an easy task
<MilitantPotato> how do you get messages from ubotu?
<presumptious85> i'm screwed
<alandd> nickrud: Well, I made the mess now I get to clean it up.
<Bulwinkle> wease|: I'm on day 5 of my ubuntu experiment
<CVD-PR> uptime[2h 38m 42s]
<aceraxon> anyone get emerald themes to work on Hardy yet?
<nickrud> MilitantPotato:  /msg ubotu nvidia   for example
<CVD-PR> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-386 i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical : 504MB, 46.0% free] disk[Total : 120.57GB, 77.30% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]] sound[]
<aceraxon> well emerald/beryl themes
<thinman1189> I'm having some trouble with azureus. I opened it up and I got a message saying to download an update. Then when I went to reopen it gave me the option again, this time a window popped up in the corner saying it had shutdown wrong. Now whenever I open it it closes within 2 seconds of showing the main screen. The update seemed weird because it mentioned OSX but I wasn't sure.
<wease|> bulwinkle, i stick to usin the tower cuz i like to pick it apart and change it on the fly as needed hehe
<Bulwinkle> aceraxon: yes
<MilitantPotato> nickrud: thanks :)
<nickrud> MilitantPotato: now, in the window that opened, type   ati
<Bulwinkle> aceraxon: what problem are you having?
<wease|> bulwinkle, im on my 3rd year with ubuntu hehe
<Bulwinkle> wease|: I've tried them all...  literally
<aceraxon> Bulwinkle: what do I need to get it running?  I have compiz and emerald but nothing to gets the themes running
<wease|> bulwinkle, name them and i have tested them
<deep> Hey is there a way to read microsoft help files in ubuntu(.chm files) I have some ubuntu ebooks in that format
<astro76> deep: gnochm
<CVD-PR> a better  cp way to duplicate a folder contents to another folder?
<Bulwinkle> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<deep> thanks
<wease|> bulwinkle, with exception to redhat. i had no interest in that
<nickrud> thinman1189: I'd suggest #azureus-support
<Bulwinkle> !compiz | aceraxon
<ubotu> aceraxon: please see above
<presumptious85> so i installed a module and now ubuntu won't detect my video card, how do i reverse this installation?
<aceraxon> thanks all!
<Bulwinkle> aceraxon: I
<thinman1189> nickrud thanks, didn't know it existed.
<Bulwinkle> 'm there too
<nickrud> thinman1189: neither did I, but google to the rescue ;)
<thinman1189> nickrud I hate being owned by google
<CVD-PR> ?
<alandd> nickrud: 'apt-get install apt-rdpends' fails to find the package.  Not knowing what apt-rdpends is, I must be doing something wrong there.
 * alandd goes to learn about apt-rdpends...
<prohna> anyone have the compiz cube working?
<nickrud> alandd: sorry, typo:  apt-rdepends
<alandd> oh..
<nickrud> alandd: my typo originally
<alandd> nickrud: It's going now.  thanks.
<prohna> i think i set up compiz right for the cube
<prohna> but when i activate it
<wease|> thinman1189, how are you pwn'd by google?
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<prohna> it just zooms out and i get four desktops in a row on the screen
<prohna> instead of a cube
<codename> need some help getting a Dapper theme in 7.10
<Bulwinkle> who suggested songbird?
<prohna> Odd-rationale: yeah
<wease|> bulwinkle, i did
<codename> need some help getting a Dapper theme in 7.10
<prohna> its just not actually building a cube when i hit ctrl alt and a direction
<Bulwinkle> wease|: it looks super sharp
<prohna> it lays out all the desktops flat
<wease|> bulwinkle, it is pretty awesome and it was developed by mozilla
<prohna> maybe something else is on too
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Try this. Open ccsm. Go to General Option. In Desktops, Set H=4, V=1, and #=1.
<codename> need some help getting a Dapper theme in 7.10
<todd> i want to run an application when I login to X, where do I do this at again?
<prohna> k
<alandd> nickrud: OK.  It appears that apt-rdepends shows various dependencies.  Having found the 'broken' ones, I'll have to 'apt-get remove' them as I go, right?
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Also make sure that you have the Desktop Cube plugin enabled and the Rotate Cube plugin enabled.
<prohna> no change
<nickrud> todd: system->prefs->session
<prohna> both are enabled
<prohna> when i hit ctrl alt left arrow
<prohna> the screen rotates
<prohna> like a cube
<Odd-rationale> pro
<prohna> i just cant zoom back and see the cube
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Do ctrl+alt+leftmosebuttin
<thinman1189> wease|: nickrud found the azureus channel using google and told me to try there. thus, I was owned by google.
<todd> thanks
<nickrud> alandd: that's one approach. Without actually putting myself in your shoes (not very likely :) I can't really tell you what steps you want to take
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Hold and move the mouse
<prohna> sir
<TrichomeKid> Does anyone know if there are special settings to use in the xorg.conf file for using a TV for a monitor?
<prohna> you were corrent
<prohna> thanks :)
<prohna> Odd-rationale: this is awesome
<Odd-rationale> prohna: np, enjoy compiz!
<wease|> thinman1189, we are all pwn'd by the omnipotent g00gle
<prohna> i tried it with beryl and it just locked up my laptop
<CVD-PR> cp -u  /media/files/documents/ /media/backup/documents/
<CVD-PR> cp: omitting directory `/media/files/documents/'?
<prohna> now its smooth and working great
<wease|> g00gle has all the answers
<wease|> we must pray to the googleplex
<wease|> haha
 * prohna bows to google
<TrichomeKid> live at the googleplex
<CVD-PR> google dont tell me the next lotery numbers
<wease|> hahaha
<livefoniks> Viva Viagra!
<astro76> CVD-PR: need -r too
<nickrud> alandd: but I will say that I'd use aptitude in interactive mode as my main tool. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide , and at the bottom of each package description both the debian and ubuntu packages will be listed. You can choose which version to install there
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Here's some good tips on setting up a cool compiz config: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<thinman1189> wease|: yes but it doesn't stop me from hating it
<prohna> how do i zoom out?
<prohna> is that possible?
<wease|> thinman1189, we all hate the beast...that is why we look to the wiki!
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Have you enabled Cube Reflection?
<TrichomeKid> I had some card come with my motherboard that has an S-Video out and VGA out..  My TV will output the bootup text but won't get past the Ubuntu progress bar..  anyone know why?
<prohna> not yet
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Try
<prohna> Odd-rationale: this laptop is pretty old im surprised alot of this working so im taking it slow
<prohna> Odd-rationale: yup working
 * prohna is amused
<wease|> i just go with super E
<wease|> beats installing those cheesy 3d things
 * bibby afk
<Housefly7k> my compiz doesnt work, although Beryl worked on Fiesty, after installing gutsy it just would not work tried everything possible
<codename> need some help getting a Dapper theme in 7.10
<prohna> Housefly7k: thats weird cause i had the exact opposite problem lol
<prohna> beryl wouldnt work but compiz is
<livefoniks> Compiz is a bit lighter.
<wease|> super E is even lighter!
<Odd-rationale> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<wease|> it requires no software
<wease|> :P
<Housefly7k> Dell inspiron  8500 laptop
<Odd-rationale> wease|: Super E? Link?
<Housefly7k> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<wease|> no *additional* software
<Housefly7k> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<livefoniks> Rampentampen.
<wease|> odd-rationale - windows button + E
<wease|> its good enough eye candy for me
<Housefly7k> some people claimed it worked for them using the same video card, but i have had no luck following countless guides and how-tos
<nickrud> ah, expo . that is almost enough by itself to use compiz
<Odd-rationale> wease|: A gnome thing?
<Housefly7k> wease|: what is Super E?
<nickrud> ccsm, enable the expo plugin.
<prohna> Housefly7k: what does it do? can you enable any compiz effects?
<Survivorman> windows key and e
<wease|> odd-rationale, AFAIK it is a gnome thing
<wease|> housefly7k, windows button + e
<Odd-rationale> wease|: OK. Didn't do anything on my KDE...
<wease|> im not big on the compiz, beryl thing
<Odd-rationale> wease|: Me neither
<Housefly7k> prohna: no, none if i try from the System -> pref -> Appearance to enable Visual effects
<livefoniks> Expo doesn't work without Compiz.
<nickrud> wease|: windows-e, that's expo in compiz :  the desktops all in a row, able to drag windows around?
<Housefly7k> prohna:  then it doesnt work it just says it was not able to switch or something like that, wait let me try
<wease|> nickrud, i dont run compiz
<nickrud> wease|: ah, so it's that minimal effect: nothing :)
<CVD-PR> how to make my new home the default? or ubuntu know that automatically?
<nickrud> wease|: I don't run compiz either
<prohna> Housefly7k: install the compiz config manager
<Bulwinkle> yeah, songbird has a LOOOOONG way to go
<wease|> nickrud, it shows a nice display with water reflection
<nickrud> CVD-PR: if you mount it in /etc/fstab, /home/you is /home/you
<Bulwinkle> it is basically iTunes made over
<Housefly7k> prohna: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<wease|> its prettier than alt-tab
<nickrud> wease|: hm. Not in any gnome I've used. How'ed you set it up?
<rex> Who can speak Chinese~~~~please help me~
<CVD-PR> nickrud, i have to put /home/me, not just /home?
<nickrud> CVD-PR: /home for the mount point
<CVD-PR> o ok
<wease|> nickrud, i went from preinstall 7.10 to stable 7.10 and that is what i got
<faileas> !cn > rex
<Housefly7k> prohna: installing now
<nickrud> CVD-PR:  assuming you're doing the standard
<faileas> or was that pipe...
<Housefly7k> prohna: although i have pretty much given up hope
<nickrud> wease|: bet you're running compiz & don't even know it :)
<Housefly7k> prohna: installed ccsm
<prohna> k
<rex> <faileas> !cn > rex   //////what
<prohna> then see if advanced desktop effects is in there
<emmajane> I want to look at the channel's warning text for language... I'm not sure how to send it only to myself though. Does anyone know?
<prohna> Odd-rationale: the focus window effect is rad too
<rex> can you speak Chinese
<nickrud> !cn | rex  (chinese spoken there):
<ubotu> rex  (chinese spoken there):: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rex> ok
<faileas> rex: no but i think there's a chinese channel. i made a mistake with the command
<rex> thank you
<wease|> nickrud, only if it defaulted to it when i installed the nvidia drivers...during the aplha and beta i installed compiz and beryl and had a blast but when i was forced to install the stable i just let it install and never added to it as far as the gui went
<emmajane> !language | emmajane
<nickrud> wease|: ps -A | grep compiz
<astro76> emmajane: /msg ubotu whatever
<emmajane> astro76: thanks.
<rex> oh~~~~~thank you
<wease|> aha
 * wease| shakes a finger
<wease|> it must have installed by default
<Housefly7k> prohna: but what would installing ccsm help if the basic desktop effects wont work?
<emmajane> astro76: Hrm. it doesn't seem to send me the warning text when I do /msg ubotu !language
<LinuxID10T> hello
<prohna> Housefly7k: idk worth a shot
<wease|> cuz i never saw it running nor do i have the ability to adjust it in the usual place (system)
<Odd-rationale> emmajane: Try without !
<prohna> Housefly7k: mine acted wacky till i got it working
<emmajane> LinuxID10T: hey :) I'm happy to help out. But I find "IDIOT" screamed at me sort of offencive. Can you pick a new nickname? Thanks!
<prohna> Housefly7k: especially switching that setting yer trying to change would lock me up for 15+ seconds sometimes
<emmajane> Odd-rationale: tried that first...
<wease|> nickrud, interesting it is there and i never manually installed it
<bra1> I want to install Ubuntu on a laptop drive
<LinuxID10T> Sorry about the nickname I have used it in forums for at least 8 years
<emmajane> Um.
<faileas> bra1: external or in a laptop?
<brad01> external
<nickrud> wease|: it's a default install in gutsy, I think it's enabled by default for some nvidia cards
<Odd-rationale> emmajane: Hmm. Are you !registered?
<emmajane> Odd-rationale: my nick is registered, yes.
<kavoor> Hello, Is it true that Hardy will not feature a new theme and a new makeover is scheduled for Hardy +1 ??
<brad01> I have an adapter to hook it up and the ubuntu live cd see's it
<emmajane> Does that mean I'm supposed to not find it offensive, LinuxID10T? I'm confused.
<nickrud> kavoor: I've seen a link to a new desktop background somewhere ...
<Flannel> kavoor: #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Housefly7k> prohna: so now that ccsm is installed...should i disable all the effects and try enabling some? is that what you suggest....and what effects should i try first?
<wease|> nickrud, thats why i was thinkin it may have been done by me installing the drivers but the standard compiz button is nonexistent
<Housefly7k> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<brad01> but when I try to install it it either has an error or when I connect it to the laptop it won't boot from it
<wease|> so i guess i never thought much about it
<nickrud> wease|: system->prefs->appearance, effects tab
<kavoor> Flannel: OK sorry
<prohna> Odd-rationale: where do i go to set the cube to be hollow?
<prohna> Housefly7k: does it let you open ccsm?
<wease|> nickrud, not the same as a compiz tab in the pre-release
<Newbuntu2> If I want to stream video (using VLC) can I use a 236.0.0.0 (multicast reserved) address? This is all within a private (home) network; but I I'm not sure a 192.168 address would work for multicast
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Go to Desktop Cube --> Transparent Cube and adjust the transparnecy durin rotation
<Housefly7k> prohna: yeah
<prohna> Housefly7k: try some of them then
<prohna> see what happens
<devrethman> How do I get on a wireless network with WPA encryption?
<devrethman> it's not one of the options on the thingy
<Rael> I'm trying various lite window managers...I'm in icewm which seems to be running fine but now my mp3s sometimes skip, its like the mp3 player is not given as much cpu priority in icewm
<devrethman> when you try to connect
<nickrud> emmajane: there was no reason to chase him off
<Housefly7k> prohna: but the desktop effects are not enabled...i am not sure i understand
<emmajane> nickrud: I didn't. It was a valid question.
<emmajane> nickrud: I honestly didn't understand the response. :/
<nickrud> so ignore him.
<Odd-rationale> prohna: Did that suit you?
<emmajane> nickrud: I thought it was like a conversation where we each had a turn.
<dareii> anyone know how i can get my clock to show regular time instead of UTC
<nickrud> emmajane: seems to me that you were picking an argument.
<Bossmanbeta> dareii, just rt click the clock
<Housefly7k> the !compiz suggested #compiz-fusion but the channel is empty...is that right or its just not a busy channel?
<lamalex> Can anyone here help me trouble shoot key based SSH authentication?
<dareii> i did there's no option for it in the window
<Bossmanbeta> go to preferences...........
<lamalex> for some reason I can't get it working
<dareii> did that too - i'm using latest updates on  hardy
<Odd-rationale> Housefly7k: There is about 180 peeps in #compiz-fusion
<Bossmanbeta> oh hardy
<Bossmanbeta> well it should work on hardy also... but I'm running gutsy
<wease|> bring on hardy!
<dareii> the gui in the preferences has changed and no utc option
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | dareii
<ubotu> dareii: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wease|> i loved testing out gutsy in prerelease mode
<Z_o-s-o> what do you guys think about Hardy so far
<wease|> i wanna do the same with hardy
<Housefly7k> Odd-rationale: thanks i just realised i connected to it on a different server... sorry for the inconvinience new to irssi
<dareii> so far hardy rules it's the only ubuntu i can get to boot on my laptop
<Lartza_> what is ide?
<wease|> i havent installed hardy yet as it is unavailable for me as of right now
<brad01> darelli, what laptop?
<dareii> acer aspire 5520
<wease|> IDE = integrated drive electronics
<wease|> duh
<Lartza_> what it does?
<dareii> the only other distro i can get to work on it is opensuse 11.0
<wease|> IDE makes your computer have an extended brain
<wease|> so to speak
<Lartza_> ok
<wease|> IDE is the friggin hard drive
<Lartza_> so my hardrive spins if ide0 or ide1 shows on powertop
<wease|> your drive will spin until it finds a point that the software finds a start
<simplyubuntu> has anyone seen the optimus maximus?!?! its amazing! http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/
<frost0> can someone point me in the direction of a linux version of free allegiance?
<frost0> i know there is a version..
<wease|> optimus maximus is schweet
<frost0> but, i can't find it :(
<Lartza_> well i have powertop and it constantly show me ide1 so i was wondering what it was
<wease|> but it isnt linux firnedly and is a very expensive piece
<wease|> *friendly
<simplyubuntu> wease| it isnt?
<simplyubuntu> thats what i was hoping to figure out :P
<simplyubuntu> so much for that!
<wease|> simplyubuntu, it is for windows and mac as of now
<Lartza_> why doesnt linux run well on laptops?
<dunia> wease|, it's very very expensive for me
<Z_o-s-o> it depends on the laptop
<wease|> but it is too much eye candy and for so much money
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Runs just fine on my tablet.
<Lartza_> well yea, but linux runs almost in any desktop computer, but number of laptops arent supported
<Housefly7k> Lartza_: I had mixed experiences with that, and it runs great on some
<wease|> dunia, some schmuck bought it on ebay for 2750 bucks
<simplyubuntu> its 400 dollars...
<simplyubuntu> pretty expensive
<Lartza_> wow 371euros!
<Housefly7k> Toshiba a100 and a900 it worked beautifully... everything just did
<Lartza_> for keyboard!!!
<faileas> o0
<wease|> keyboard is not something i would consider spending tons of money
<simplyubuntu> does anyone know if ubuntu works with those new colurful dell notebooks?? :P
<Lartza_> me neither
<Lartza_> what model?
<Odd-rationale> simplyubuntu: You mean the xps?
<wease|> dell actually offers the latest xps with ubuntu 7.10
<Lartza_> :D
<simplyubuntu> yep thats what i mean
<wease|> they start at just under 1 grand
<wease|> very schweet setup
<simplyubuntu> really wease|?
<wease|> yesh
<simplyubuntu> my mom was thinking of buying one
<wease|> ill give you a link
<simplyubuntu> just checking out
<wease|> brb to find it
<simplyubuntu> thanks :)
<Lartza_> 999$
<Lartza_> XPSTM  M1330
<Lartza_> XPS  M1330
<Z_o-s-o> id rather get a macbook pro
<Lartza_> i love mac and linux
<Z_o-s-o> yup
<Lartza_> they beat windows anytime
<Z_o-s-o> i have an HP right now and I like it alot....specially with Gutsy
<Z_o-s-o> Vista sucked
<Lartza_> except mac costs, but its still good
<Lartza_> Vista REALLY sucks
<Lartza_> xp is ok in emergy situation
<Lartza_> for playing commercial games etc.
<wease|> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DYCWTU1&s=dhs
<Z_o-s-o> the problem with laptops and Ubuntu so far is that laptop makers like to add lots of hokey buttons a features that you really dont need
<wease|> there you go
<simplyubuntu> thanks wease|
<wease|> anytime
<Lartza_> Zoso: so then they just wont work? or whole system doesnt work?
<Z_o-s-o> no...it takes more work to get the little things to work correctly
<Z_o-s-o> sony is notorious for adding unnecessary junk to the Vaio laptops
<Lartza_> ok, i wouldnt need those
<simplyubuntu> wease| isnt there a red one too?
<Housefly7k> anywhere else i can go for compiz help, #compiz-fusion is full of very silent ppl :)
<icesword> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Odd-rationale> Housefly7k: Make a lot of noise! :P
<Lilacor> 'ello
<latinoguy> help with cairo-dock
<latinoguy> i can not see it
<wease|> simplyubuntu, you can customize it
<Lartza_> wow, http://www.geekabout.com/2008-02-19-479/40-most-disastrous-cable-messes.html
<wease|> brb
<latinoguy> plase help with cairo-dock
<Lilacor> What is a simple system information application I can have always running on my desktop?
<Odd-rationale> Lilacor: conky
<Lartza_> Lilacor: what it needs to do? show cpu usage?
<Lilacor> cpu, memory, network, i/o...etc
<Deep_Ocean> ssl
<Odd-rationale> Lilacor: or grekm (sp?)
<Lartza_> there is one applet to the panel
<Lilacor> I mean one that updates and is almost like part of the background graphic.. . . .
<Odd-rationale> Lilacor: Then use conky
<Lartza_> i dont know then
<Lilacor> oh cool that's exactly what I was looking for :D
<Lilacor> thanks folks
<Housefly7k> my fan is also constantly running on a Dell inspiron 8500...
<Housefly7k> constantly ... i tune it out but if i can find a way for it to work properly i wouldnt mind
<aurum> Hey, I just installed on an external HD but my BIOS doesn't give me the option to boot from a USB drive, even though it seems to recognize it before the actual boot... anyone know how I can make it happen? (Sony VAIO VGN-550G)
<simplyubuntu> hey does anyone here use an iphone with ubuntu?
<Lilacor> simplyubuntu: that'd be a trick I'd like to see. . .
<fredmv> simplyubuntu, have you seen the docs regarding it?  It doesn't look too hard to do actually.
<simplyubuntu> Lilacor, why?
<fredmv> simplyubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Lilacor> simplyubuntu: I think it'd be interesting to see...that's all
<icesword> ubuntu phone?that is interseting
<icesword> !
<simplyubuntu> fredmv ive seen them too... have even transferred music wirelessly. i was, however, wondering, if i could transfer music with a cable, wireless b is pretty slow (10 secs per song)
<fredmv> should work fine via USB
<simplyubuntu> how fredmv? mount it at media/ipod and let banshee see it?
<presto_> wow...that's a lot of people
<fredmv> simplyubuntu, I've done something similar with my iRiver.
<fredmv> Was a pain, but I eventually got it to work.
<fredmv> Not too familar with Apple stuff though.
<fredmv> There seems to be plenty of docs available though.
<simplyubuntu> i see... what about syncing contacs etc
<fredmv> take a look at gtkpod
<fredmv> Very solid app.
<simplyubuntu> fredmv that doc you just linked was the only one ive been able to find!
<fredmv> Have you taken a look at gtkpod?
<simplyubuntu> i know about gtkpod, but it doesnt offer the library support that banshee does... at least for me
<CVD-PR> nickrud, command to view the UUID's
<nickrud> CVD-PR: blkid
<fredmv> Audacity might also be an option.
<fredmv> I wish I could help further but I never really bought into the Apple thing.
<Jewsus_> Is it normal for both xgl and xorg to be running at the same time
<simplyubuntu> thanks anyway fredmv
<fredmv> No prob man.
<cjae> hey is this going to work with nvidia 5500 and 7.10 ??
<cjae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<fredmv> I'm sure you've taken a look at ubuntuforums?
<pawan_> what is kde 4
<cjae> not sure what changes have been made to the new nvidia driver
<Odd-rationale> !kde4 | pawan_
<ubotu> pawan_: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<pawan_> how to upgrade gutsy to kde 4
<Odd-rationale> pawan_: See the first link
<cjae> used to work fine under edgy with this card but the auto detect capabilities of nvidia driver didn't go over so well this time through
<cjae> plus I don't like xineramam
<cjae> -m
<cjae> or twinview
<icesword> nickrud, i am woking on mini ubuntu 6.06 now
<nickrud> icesword: cool. What do you plan on adding to it?
<icesword> nickrud, gnome,mac4lin,haha
<nickrud> icesword: sounds big ;P
<icesword> nickrud, you said big,why,i will give up open office sort of thing ,too big
<nickrud> icesword: gnome, one of the biggest things in the repo :O Anyway, off to eat. See you later
<icesword> nickrud, yeah
<cwillu> is there a config option to make dpkg always run niced?
<CVD-PR> how to remove a non-empty directory?
<cwillu> CVD-PR, rm -r /dir/name
<cwillu> CVD-PR, but be careful with that
<ac1d> hey?
<cwillu> CVD-PR, or just use nautilus, although currently that won't help much if it's a system folder (in which case, be super careful with anything resembling sudo rm -r /path/to/folder)
<ac1d> need some help
<cwillu> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ac1d> how do i set up a network card?
<ac1d> i mean as in network settings thro the command line?
<ac1d> ?
<cwillu> ac1d, /etc/network/interfaces holds most of the settings
<ac1d> how do i edit it thro the CLI... bit of a newb here
<cwillu> changing it to pretty much anything by hand will disable network manager though
<speeddemon8803> gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<cwillu> ac1d, you can also run ifconfig ... and related commands to directly change the current settings
<ac1d> im trying to set up an ubuntu server here, just very new to it all and learning
<Neutralise> try rm -rf *
<cwillu> ac1d, dhclient eth0 will use dhcp to configur eth0, for instance
<ac1d> i want to configure it statically because i want to be able to SSH into it
<cwillu> ac1d, I usually use static dhcp still
<ac1d> other question, how do i page up in CLI? lol
<cwillu> shift+pageup
<ac1d> thanks
<Rael> anyone know how to turn off opening things with a single click...its driving me crazy and I want to go back to doubleclicking
<speeddemon8803> I am going to say this once and once only...NEVER tell a user to rm -rf * as root or even as a regular user.....
<devrethman> Does wireless lan assistant thingy not support WPA or am I stupid?
<speeddemon8803> Not even as a joke!
<cwillu> devrethman, depends on the chipset, some of them have issues with dpa
<wobblywu> what happened to ubuntu bounties?
<cwillu> wpa rather
<ac1d> so i would set up a network card statically by...
<zoredache> is it possible to target a workspace when starting an application?
<ac1d> ifconfig 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1?
<astro76> zoredache: devilspie
<devrethman> cwillyu: I've got an oldish laptop, so if it's not on the dropdown thing it means I can't do it?
<cwillu> ac1d, look at 'man interfaces'
<presto_> yeah...speeddemon he thought he was clever
<astro76> !devilspie | zoredache
<ubotu> zoredache: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<cwillu> devrethman, do you know what chipset you have?
<devrethman> cwillu: nope
<zoredache> ah, thanks
<devrethman> how do i check
<devrethman> would lspci show it?
<cwillu> devrethman, yep, although it's a somewhat chicken and egg problem that way :p
<ac1d> so how would i set up the settings on a network card (eth0) statically?
<cwillu> devrethman, lspci|grep -i wlan might do something
<cwillu> ac1d, type 'man interfacse
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> 'man interfaces'
<cwillu> read that
<devrethman> nothing
<cwillu> devrethman, try 802
<cwillu> (instead of wlan)
<devrethman> no
<devrethman> i just read the list, nothing looks like wireless
<Rael> anyone know how to turn off opening things with a single click...its driving me crazy and I want to go back to doubleclicking
<ac1d> oaky i really do need some linux help
<ac1d> how do i quit out of man pages now?
<cwillu> ac1d, q
<loslalfos> "q"
<ac1d> thanks
<cwk_basket> aaaaaaaaaaa
<ac1d> can u set up a network card by using ifconfig
<ac1d> i dont know how to edit text files using the CLI
<cwillu> ac1d, only temporarily (i.e., till the next reboot)
<Odd-rationale> devrethman: lspci | grep Net ?
<loslalfos> (actually, it depends on thze pager you are using ;) )
<cwillu> ac1d, sudo nano /path/to/file
<cwillu> loslalfos, safe assumption that a cli newbie won't have customized the pager :p
<devrethman> intel 82801 ethernet controller
<DiploCat> ac1d, if you are using gnome, you can do it through the GUI... System > Administration > Network
<ac1d> okay
<ac1d> im in Nnano
<ac1d> nano...
<loslalfos> cwillu: that's why i put a smiley... ;)
<devrethman> It's just the hardwire one though
<ac1d> now how do i change stuff? lol
<ac1d> i need to be shown once then ill remember how to do it for next time
<cwillu> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<rikkimaru_> When I open alsamixer, and try to increase  Front Mic and Mic Boost on the capture tab, it resets when i open alsamixer again
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> ac1d, nano is pretty self explanatory
<cwillu> ac1d, if I was mean, I'd point you at vim :p
<speeddemon8803> Are there any op's around?
<Odd-rationale> devrethman: What wireless do you have?
<ac1d> how do i open the file then?
<devrethman> wireless in a Toshiba sattelite 5105
<cwillu> devrethman, I think that's the wired card
<devrethman> I do to
<devrethman> *too
<ac1d> i did the whole sudo nano etc/network/interface and its got nothing
<cwillu> devrethman, try lsmod|grep bc
<cwillu> ac1d, /etc, not just etc?
<devrethman> mbcache and usbcore
<devrethman> not wireless
<Odd-rationale> devrethman: You're trying to find your chipset, then?
<DiploCat> etc/network/interfaces -- with an s on the end
<cwillu> Odd-rationale, yes
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: what is the issue?
<Odd-rationale> k
<ac1d> thanks
<ac1d> dw im closer :p
<devrethman> odd-rationale: WPA doesn't show up on the dropdown
<speeddemon8803> may i private message you bazhang?
<devrethman> supposedly some chipsets fdon't support
<bazhang> sure
<devrethman> it
<GSF1200S> For anyone new in here: DO NOT do sudo rm -rf anytime anywhere until you know EXACTLY what it does
<devrethman> so I'm trying to figure out if I have one of them
<loslalfos> cwillu: actually, i wasn't just putting a smiley in for the people "in the know". i think i wanted to hint that there's more to know. anyhow... :)
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: sure
<GSF1200S> it DELETES EVERYTHING!
<Rael> anyone know how to turn off opening things with a single click...its driving me crazy and I want to go back to doubleclicking
<GSF1200S> gnome?
<cwillu> Rael, there might be an option in the prefs somewhere, you can do it from gconf-editor as well
<cwillu> Rael, open a file browser, go to edit|preferences | behavious, and change double to single
<DiploCat> GSF1200S, sudo rm -rf will do nothing... if you put a / at the end though..
<GSF1200S> well yeah, thats what I mean- we had a troll in here who wrote that down
<icesword> rm -rf / em,that is a good command
<DiploCat> oh
<ac1d> okay so im typing sudo rm -rf /
<ac1d> kool
<ac1d> thanks guys for all ur help
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ...
<GSF1200S> wtf?
<GSF1200S> is this channel mad?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> hahaha
<icesword> hehehe
<DiploCat> ahh
<Rael> cwillu thanks I checked there but double click is already enabled...this was happening in windows too...maybe its the mouse
<bazhang> ac1d dont do it
<GSF1200S> hes gone already
<GSF1200S> and sadly
<GSF1200S> I think he was "joking"
 * speeddemon8803 sits here still steaming
<icesword> what if i setup miniubuntu to my disk,what os i will gain
<DiploCat> he must have been joking (?)
<GSF1200S> this is not funny
<cwillu> can we just kick everyone who's suggested that command in the last 5 minutes?
<GSF1200S> what if there is a curious new user in here and he deletes his home folder or worse?
<icesword> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> not a bad idea cwillu
<Rubin> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<speeddemon8803> guys, rm -rf is NOT a command you want to do unless you absolutely know what the heck your doing! PERIOD! if someone tells you to do this to a folder like /home...DONT!
<nickrud> tempting
<icesword> windows supports format system disk too,hahah
<devrethman> okay, so it I sudo rm -rf /home/devrethman my wireless will work?
<bazhang> devrethman: no dont do it
<icesword> okay,okay,okay,okay,okay,
<presto_> Dev...quit trolling
<thinman1189> I'm having some trouble with azureus. I opened it up and I got a message saying to download an update. Then when I went to reopen it gave me the option again, this time a window popped up in the corner saying it had shutdown wrong. Now whenever I open it it closes within 2 seconds of showing the main screen. The update seemed weird because it mentioned OSX but I wasn't sure.
<presto_> that's obvious enough
<ac1d> hey guys okay lol
<ac1d> need some more help
<DiploCat> hello ac1d
<ac1d> my /etc/network/interfaces looks like this:
<nickrud> ac1d: don't paste here
<ac1d> oh wait
<ac1d> i see the problem lol
<DiploCat> at least it's still there :)
<icesword> arch.ubuntu.org.cn is org.cn,it is damn slow
<speeddemon8803> why did i get booted?
<devrethman> -_-
<devrethman> so how do I tell what my wireless chipset is in order to see if it supports WPA or not?
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: don't be repeating that here, same for you devrethman . Not a humorous subject
<speeddemon8803> nickrud
<speeddemon8803> i was saying NOT to do it
<speeddemon8803> if you were reading it very closely
<icesword> nickrud, i am installing base system,now at 6%
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: I read it.
<bazhang> nickrud it was Neutralise
<faileas> devrethman: most chipsets support WPA...
<zcat[1]> is there something like apt-get or aptitude that I cal install a downloaded package which isn't in the repos, and it will sort out the dependencies .. I used gdebi at home but the server has no GUI
<devrethman> it doesn't show up in the dropdown in the wireless thing
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: no worries mate; he knows who did it
<devrethman> and somebody earlier (cwillu) said it might be cause my chipset doesn't do it
<faileas> devrethman: thats... odd
<devrethman> I didn't think that made much sense, butI'm going with it anyway
<Darkmystere> Err, is it possible to update wine without removing my C Drive...? like from source
<devrethman> i've got an older laptop
<speeddemon8803> i listed my reason why not to do it :) oh well water under the bridge :)
<devrethman> with an 802.11b
<devrethman> no G or anything
<Darkmystere> my wine is still ver 0.9.46....and i want to update to 0.9.55
<Starnestommy> zcat[1]: dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<fredmv> I hate to keep spamming this question, but does _anyone_ know how to fix the following problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4385541
<icesword> Darkmystere, have you tried to build it from source,
<cwillu> devrethman, faileas, some cards didn't have good driver support, wpa was one of the trickier things to get working in my experience (mostly broadcom cards, which I don't think he has though)
<zcat[1]> Starnestommy: that takes care of the 12 other libraries that the package depends on (which are all in the repos) or do I have to take a note of everything gdebi installed and do them manually?
<bazhang> devrethman: what does lspci show--just tell us dont paste it here
<TrustNoOne> what is there fun to do on linux
<faileas> cwillu: ahh
<presto_> Darkmystere msg me for a moment
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: sauerbraten
<faileas> bazhang: depends on your idea of fun
<devrethman> bazhang: nothing that looks like a wireless card
<faileas> er TrustNoOne even
<devrethman> just like video card, ethernet card, modem, the usual stuff
<zcat[1]> saurbraten sucks.. try urban terror or world of padman or even tremulous..
<Starnestommy> zcat[1]: I think it still checks for dependencies
<bazhang> devrethman: this is pci card or usb dongle?
<fredmv> TrustNoOne:  check out stellarium and hydrogen
<Reenen> hi all
<bazhang> hi Reenen
<devrethman> It's internal
<devrethman> so I'm assuming PCI
<Reenen> I started a bit torrent download (by clicking on the link in firefox), and now I want to continue it...
<Reenen> how do I do it
<bazhang> devrethman: what computer make and model
<simplechat> RedHeron, ?
<devrethman> Toshiba sattelite 5105-S901
<faileas> Reenen: just start your torrent client again
<devrethman> if it's come down to looking up specs, i can do it
<simplechat> did you start the .torrent in azerus? or what?
<Darkmystere> icesword, did you get my query?
<icesword> Darkmystere, you follow the read me
<simplechat> or did you just download the .torrent to your computer?
<bazhang> devrethman: does ifconfig return anything like wlan0?
<zcat[1]> Starnestommy: no it doesn't, I just checked
<Reenen> I have no idea what that is
<simplechat> because remember kids: the .torrent only lets your computer find the file. It isn't the file itself
<devrethman> eth0 and eth1
<devrethman> I only have one ethernet card, so one of the is wireless
<icesword> Darkmystere, usually ./configure
<devrethman> and it works fine on WEP
<devrethman> so the card itself works
<Reenen> I'll bet it was azerus... I'll try it
<zcat[1]> can I use aptitude or apt-get but install a deb that I have in ~, not in a repo?
 * speeddemon8803 sits in the room and doesnt say a word to anybody...aparently thats what im supposed to do ;)
<Reenen> nope
<icesword> Darkmystere, if you don't have some packages,it will stop , and ask for it
<Reenen> no result when az{tab} in terminal
<bazhang> devrethman: is there a hardware switch on the machine to control the wireless? my laptop has one
<zcat[1]> like how I could use gdebi except as I mentioned, this is on a server and has no gui
<nickrud> zcat[1]: use sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<devrethman> yeah, it's on
<devrethman> the card is working fine
<devrethman> it sees the SSID
<thinman1189>  I'm having some trouble with azureus. I opened it up and I got a message saying to download an update. Then when I went to reopen it gave me the option again, this time a window popped up in the corner saying it had shutdown wrong. Now whenever I open it it closes within 2 seconds of showing the main screen. The update seemed weird because it mentioned OSX but I wasn't sure. I'm using ubuntu gutsy.
<devrethman> and everything
<Darkmystere> icesword, oh ok i thought compiling from source removed wine and all its things and installed the new one..
<devrethman> I just connect and it says "this network is encrypted"
<zcat[1]> nickrud: it wants a shitload of dependencies.. gdebi takes care of them fore me.. there must be something in the command line that can do the same job
<bazhang> devrethman: the card is working just wont get wpa is that it?
<devrethman> and WPA isn't one of the options
<devrethman> yeah
<devrethman> exactly
<icesword> Darkmystere, you must uninstall the former install mannula
<devrethman> I don't even know if WPA is working, the only way I know how to use wireless is through that wirelss assistant
<devrethman> I hate it, so It's not something I've become an expert in
<bazhang> devrethman: then you will need to do it via cli
<Darkmystere> icesword, so backup my fake C: Drive and then reinstall it..
<GSF1200S> thinman1189: move the .azuerus folder to a location on your desktop and open it again. It will reset all your options, but it will regenerate the folder
<icesword> Darkmystere, you must carefull y read README
<devrethman> bazhang: okay.........
<zcat[1]> is there something like aptitude install --local-package=~/whatever.deb    instead of having to get it from a repo?
<Darkmystere> icesword, its talking about a patch....all i really see about update
<simgislab> does anybody ubuntu under virtual pc 2007? Can't figure out how to copy text from it to the main machine
<bazhang> devrethman: I have had very mixed results with the network-manager; another option for gui would be to try out wicd
<devrethman> man cli redirects to man mono, which AFAIK isn't a wireless anything
<GSF1200S> zcat[1]: sudo dpkg -i testname.deb
<nickrud> zcat[1]: you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal to create a local repo, then apt will pull in the dependencies
<icesword> nickrud, where is cn.archive.ubuntu.com,i am installing base system.now at 6%:(
<thinman1189> GSF1200S: I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling both with add/remove and with synaptic (full remove).
<nickrud> icesword: china
<icesword> :( too slow
<devrethman> WICD isn't in aptitude
<bazhang> icesword: try tw.
<GSF1200S> im not sure if that will remove the config folder in home thinman1189
<zcat[1]> GSF1200S: I tried that, it spews out a bunch of package names I don't have. and then exist. gdebi goes ahead and sorts them out for me.. I want something that sorts them out for me..
<zcat[1]> but not gdebi.. something I can use with no gui
<Reenen> In synaptic, I have bittorrent installed...
<icesword> bazhang, then i will have a ubuntu-tw?
<Reenen> but how do I run it again?
<zcat[1]> surely this exists somewhere?
<bazhang> icesword: no just faster repo
<thinman1189> GSF1200S: according to synaptic a full uninstall removes config files as well
<Odd-rationale> Reenen: gnome-bt-download ?
<GSF1200S> zcat[1]: after trying sudo dpkg -i testname.deb, try sudo apt-get -f install
<bazhang> devrethman: just a moment let me check something
<icesword> bazhang, then i have to reinstall:(
<Reenen> the package name is "bittorrent"
<Odd-rationale> Reenen: Yes, I know
<zcat[1]> hmm, ok...
<GSF1200S> hmmm thinman1189.. I had the same problem, and removing that folder worked for me, so I would try it. Obviously something isnt being completely removed...
<zcat[1]> Hey, that worked... yay!! thanks.
<Odd-rationale> Reenen: Try running it with gnome-bt-download (I think that is correct)
<GSF1200S> zcat[1]: yeah that automatically retrieves all dependencies that dpkg couldnt find trying to install the deb package
<Reenen> Odd-rationale: Oh, I see... but it's not continuing the download
<bazhang> http://www.ventanazul.com/webzine/articles/fix-wireless-connection-problem-gutsy-gibbon devrethman look at this
<Odd-rationale> Reenen: Or Unhide it from your gnome menu.
<bazhang> icesword: nay; just restart the update with the new repos enabled
<fredmv> What would you guys say the best lightweight IM client is?   gAIM?    Or is there something superior?
<Reenen> where will it save the "bittorrent" metafile?
<icesword> bazhang, are you from tw?
<Odd-rationale> Reenen: Open your torrent and point it to your half-donwloaded file
<bazhang> aye icesword
<faileas> fredmv: pidgin or kopete IMO.
<squeaks> fredmv, pidgin btw
<Darkmystere> icesword, thanks synaptics wasnt showing the updates for wine but doing an sudo apt-get upgrade showed the update and its doing it :), Would you know why my network manager applet doesnt show if i reboot i have to reinstall it (its still installed) but to be able to connect to internet i need to reinstall it to get the applet back... its adding a new applet every time could this be a malfunction with the applet?
<icesword> i pinged the tw.ubuntu.org.com.it is 300ms
<Reenen> hmmm: Error: Got bad file info
<fredmv> I'll look into Kopete.  Thanks guys.
<Odd-rationale> Reenen: Maybe you do. :)
<icesword> Darkmystere, not sure
<bazhang> icesword: just a suggestion; you cn connection may pick up--mine usually slows down then speeds up again
<Reenen> Odd-rationale: Thanks...
<noclue> quick question... i'm thinking of upgrading my video card. Given that the only graphic intensive things i'll be doing is playing WoW, running MythTV frontend, and possibly running Compiz Fusion/Beryl, which manufacturer's card/driver has the best support/performance on a linux machine? ATI or Nvidia?
<Reenen> Odd-rationale: I'll restart it, it was only 10mb in
<fredmv> Man, SDL is a freaking headache.
<Darkmystere> icesword, it gets annoying having to go into synaptics and reinstalling it every reboot just to use internet...its just about the only netowrk manager ive tried that works for me wifi-radar never worked for me neither kwifi-manager
<bazhang> nvidia noclue
<Odd-rationale> Reenen: no p
<saff> hey all, i've been messing around with my vid drivers and xorg.conf file today, and i just realized that NO videos are playing... trying vlc and mplayer... just get a screen of green static, with sound
<bazhang> Darkmystere: you tried wicd?
<saff> does that sound familiar to anyone?
<zcat[1]> thanks...
<saff> they were working fine yesterday
<noclue> final answer everyone? thanks bazhang
<bazhang> saff what happened in the meantime
<Darkmystere> bazhang, i never could get it installed kept saying it meshed with network-manager..
<icesword> Darkmystere, what you use to get online now
<saff> bazhang, i've reinstalled my nvidia prop drivers many, many times
<bazhang> noclue the ati is a real pain to get working; trust me on this ;]
<saff> with different methods
<noclue> bazhang:  haha okay. thanks a lot!
<rohan> anyone know why this is not working?! http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-386/filelist
<saff> and really messed around with xorg.conf... using a custom one, and various generated ones
<bazhang> Darkmystere: want a link?
<Darkmystere> icesword, network-manager...it has 3 applets open for some reason...it adds one it looks like everytime i reinstall
<saff> it's the same whether or not i use compiz
<Darkmystere> bazhang, i have source and package
<bazhang> Darkmystere: a how to?
<saff> and it's cross-vid format...
<VvWolverinevV> hi, is there any way to do videochat over in ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> bazhang, sure
<saff> .avi, .mp4
<saff> .mpeg
<bazhang> http://www.ventanazul.com/webzine/articles/fix-wireless-connection-problem-gutsy-gibbon Darkmystere
<fredmv> how would I search all files in the system for a certain string via grep?
<fredmv> (yeah, I'm a newb)
<bazhang> saff when you say 'different methods' what would those be?
<saff> fredmv, a sting in the file, or part of the file name?
<fredmv> in the file...
<saff> bazhang, the ubuntu restricted manager, envy, and by hand
<icesword> Darkmystere, no,i mean what link you use,adsl?
<icesword> Darkmystere, what app do you usually use to gain ip addr?
<phac3> dchp
<Darkmystere> icesword, yea
<saff> bazhang, i've been trying to get my drivers working properly... i thought i was back at square one till i noticed this video problem
<fredmv> This SDL problem is killing me...
<bazhang> saff and then you removed the previous ones before installing subsequently? care to pastebin your xorg-conf?
<phac3> dhcp*
<saff> sure 1 sec
<Darkmystere> icesword, dhcp
<icesword> Darkmystere, dhcp,that is it,but do you have to use some apps to to dial or something to gain ip addr?
<saff> bazhang, http://pastebin.org/20853
<Darkmystere> icesword, no i dont think network-manager does it all..
<fredmv> saff, are you familar with this type of problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703137
<fredmv> it's killing me
<fredmv> this is the closest answer I've found: http://www.devolution.com/pipermail/sdl/2001-October/039456.html
<fredmv> but it's still not working for any [SDL] games
<icesword> Darkmystere, oh,i got it,you got the link plug in,then you get online,right
<saff> fredmv, no clue man
<Darkmystere> icesword....., i just used what was installed by default although i did accidentally install the VPN Plugin
<saff> fredmv, looks like a bizzare problem
<saff> sorry they aren't helping you much on the forums
<rikkimaru> When I open alsamixer, and try to increase  Front Mic and Mic Boost on the capture tab, it resets when i open alsamixer again.  Thus I can't use my mic.  Any suggestions?
<icesword> Darkmystere, did you have some program running that conflicted with your system,like input method
<saff> bazhang, any ideas general?
<fredmv> saff: it's all good. I appreciate you checking the thread out.    I guess this is what makes Linux so fun.. lol.
<saff> fredmv, haha you got it
<bazhang> saff just a moment, looking at my xorg.conf ;]
<fredmv> recompiling the SDL source again as we speak but with 'make distclean'
<saff> frustrating as hell, but once you fix it you feel like a champ
<fredmv> Absolutely.
<thundercles> hey guys
<Darkmystere> icesword, err...i did try and run a partioned installed OS from Vmware Workstation...and my file system was complaining about read-only and i had to do fsck  on /dev/sda5 (ubuntu partion) from Backtrack 3 beta...and then it wasnt reconizing the group root....
<fredmv> sure beats the stagnant, brain-melting feeling of Windoze
<icesword> Darkmystere, for now,i am not sure what caused your problem,eccept your give a better description
<Darkmystere> icesword, i tried it with root privs...
<saff> bazhang, sure thing professor, i've got all night
<Darkmystere> icesword, running hte partion in VMWare Workstation that is
<rikkimaru> When I open alsamixer, and try to increase  Front Mic and Mic Boost on the capture tab, it resets when i open alsamixer again.  Thus I can't use my mic.  Any suggestions?
<icesword> Darkmystere, you told me so much,but i am still not sure what is your problem?:(
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, how do you remove a PPPoE connection?
<Darkmystere> icesword, it was acctually complaining about unknown usr group "root"
<ste-foy> Thank for your help icesword
<icesword> np
<ste-foy> :)
<elbermungsterses> can anyone help please?
<Hewus> My ext3 partition has 7GB "free" that is not "available" for me to use. What is using this space? How can I recover it so it can be used?
 * speeddemon8803 backspaces my "ask" flag as i see you did ask :/
<icesword> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sean_> I have have a folder on my main partition (ntfs) for torrents and when I copy them to my music partition (fat32) I seem to lose ownership of them and my media player doesn't pick them up when it scans. It didn't used to do that, any thoughts?
<slop> i have a problem: adept notifier keeps telling me i have an update.  when i get the update, it says update complete, but the adept notifier is still there. when i click it again, it gets the same update, then tells me its complete...and the process continues. NOTE: i've already done 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<saff> sean_, fat doesn't support ownership
<saff> when you say "media player scans"
<sean_> saff: Why can't Songbird scan them then?
<saff> you mean like to add to a library?
<sean_> yessir
<saff> two thoughts occur..
<saff> 1. the fat partition isn't getting scanned
<saff> or 2. you dont have the right permissions
<sean_> It scans stuff fine when I extract it from archives to put there
<Liempt> Much like your mother?
<saff> not sure i know what you mean.. it does scan some stuff on the fat partition, but not everything?
<ajmorris> please dont do that here Liempt
<sean_> Yup. Everything that was already there is fine, it's just the new stuff, specifically the new stuff I took from the ntfs partition
<saff> what i mean is, can you manually add songs from the fat partition to your player?
<Liempt> Please don't do what here?
<sean_> insult people
<saff> your mother
<Liempt> I was just saying it was hard to understand.
<elbermungsterses> yeah, but i need to remove my pppoe connection.
<prasanna> anyone here use songbird?
<meureun> elbermungsterses, look at /etc/ppp/peers/
<saff> sean does
<sean_> :-P
<Darkmystere> icesword, well....i cant seem to get a game called lastchaos to run in wine... its soppose to work by default with the 0.9.55 version
<saff> sean this is getting over my head... when you copy them from your ntfs partition, do you own them?
<sean_> When I go to add the folders in songbird the folders are gray, all of them in the fat partition are. but some of them get added when I do the whole drive
<sean_> I would assume so yes, I'll check
<prasanna> tryin to get songbird workin, but not sure how much ppl here use it
<sean_> yeah I do...
<icesword> Darkmystere, wine is not a end solution,if you cannot forget your games,i recommended you go back to win
<sean_> Just make a songbird folder in your home and extract everything there then run songbird, it's pretty straight forward
<prasanna> could you get the album art working?
<prasanna> no i can get it running
<prasanna> but i cant view album art
<sean_> Nope, but I haven't tried
<Darkmystere> icesword, yea...but its rated platinum and windows doesnt want to boot right now..
<Darkmystere> icesword, i havent been in windows in just about 3-4 weeks
<sean_> do you have the albumapplet add-on?
<saff> ok sean so you transfer a song from ntfs to ext, then to fat
<prasanna> yea
<Darkmystere> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<saff> and you can't view it?
<prasanna> yea just dont know how to turn that view on
<sean_> saff: no, it never goes to ext
<Darkmystere> icesword, here's the terminal output if i try and run it
<saff> straight to fat
<elbermungsterses> where is the root trash directory?
<icesword> Darkmystere, cannot boot windwos,what caused it,will you give a better description
<sean_> prasanna: yeah I havent ben able to either
<saff> well, technically permissions shouldnt even enter into the equation, afaik
<prasanna> oh ok, cause they claim you can
<icesword> Darkmystere, just give me msn?
<saff> except mount permissions
<prasanna> but i have yet to find someone who was able to do it
<arbir> anybody uses Prozilla ?
<saff> check the mount permissions in your /etc/fstab
<Darkmystere> icesword, simple, i was foolish enough to take a pieace of a windows install with Gparted
<saff> you want to make sure users can read/write to your partitions
<icesword> Darkmystere, wait
<saff> or maybe just read, whatever you prefer
<Darkmystere> icesword, and to anyone who can help here's terminal output. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57036/
<bazhang> http://paste.stgraber.org/894 saff here is mine; yours seems to have some issues--you can compare
<sean_> "defaults"
<ph0rensic> Well hello mayteeees
<arbir> is looking for a good download accelerator and resumer
<hawke> can anyone explain what this process "system-tools-backends" is doing running all the time?
<sean_> on the ntfs partition it says i'm not the owner just like the fat partition
<Hewus> Hi. Anyone know the difference between "free" and "available" disk space on my ext3 partition? There seems to be several GB of space I cannot access!
<saff> sean_, yea, the files dont have owners, but you still need permission to read/write to the partition
<icesword> Darkmystere, your msn is not online
<ph0rensic> saff, whats up holmes
<saff> bazhang, glx is the only module you load?
<Darkmystere> icesword, oh lol i forgot was logged off for a sec
<saff> heyyy ph0rensic
<saff> still alive
<thundercles> Hewus: the filesystem has to use space for stuff too
<sean_> # /dev/sda5   *line break*    UUID=F889-2C34  /media/sda5     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<bazhang> saff aye
<thundercles> like journaling
<saff> still messing with X
<ph0rensic> saff, thats good ... whats the word?
<ph0rensic> saff, really? good lord!
<ph0rensic> saff, nvidia card right?
<mage__> hmmm I keep seeing stuff that tells me how to port forward based on knowing my WAN ip, but can I set a rule that works regardless?
<bazhang> saff it seems that there are some 'leftovers' from what ever envy did
<saff> yea man it's a never ending joke
<thundercles> Hewus: so you can't take up all the space on the drive, or the filesystem wont be able to do what it needs to do
<saff> yea nvidia 7600
<Hewus> thundercles: I'm missing 7GB on one partition. Any idea what it's being used for, and how I could go about recovering it?
<saff> bazhang, no, envy didnt touch my xorg.conf
<sean_> Ugh, messing with xorg.conf is the most annoying thing ever. lol I have a 7800
<thundercles> well how big is the whole drive
<saff> thats all nvidia-xconfig
<Hewus> thundercles: I would have thought a few MB was reasonable for this purpose. FAT doesn't seem to have the same issue
<ph0rensic> saff, hmm yah where did we leave off last time? I believe you said screw the restriced manager yo were using envy right?
<Fuzzy> how do i give X a custom resolution in ubuntu?  I looked in xorg.conf where i would normally expect to see resolution listings and I see none.  I go into display preferences from gnome's menu's and I see 3 resolutions listed.  I guess my question is also if gnome believes that these three resolutions exist where does it store this list so I can edit it?
<mage__> ext2 defaults to allocating like 10% or something to root, which doesn't show up as free in df -h
<thundercles> no, on really big drives, the filesystem tends to need more space
<saff> ph0rensic, yea, tried envy, installing by hand, and the restricted-manager
<bazhang> saff well there are just a ton of modules in yours; that eludes me how they got there
<Tharsis> hello all
<thundercles> yeah, all the exts do that too
<thundercles> they do allocate filespace just to root
<saff> only thing that seems to work for me is uninstalling with restricted, cleaning up with envy, then installing by hand with the nvidia installer
<Tharsis> need some help
<ph0rensic> saff, I still think that when you tried the restricted manager there must have been something left over from envy
<sean_> Fuzzy: Why do you want a custom resolution? Can't you just take an assigned one from System > Admin > Screens And Graphics?
<mage__> Fuzzy: check the logs, its probably auto detecting. gnome just lets you change resolutions that the window manager is configured for
<saff> i think something was left over by the nvidia installer
<Fuzzy> it's an lcd wide screen tv with vga input
<Tharsis> can u tell me where to find a RTL8187 drivers?
<nios> anyone got Geforce 8400 nvidia problems
<Fuzzy> it uses a special resolution for it's native resolution
<bazhang> saff yeah might be that as well
<saff> i get this weird problem where when i start X, the "nvidia" module it loads is different than the X version
<thundercles> Hewus: that is actually what I'd try
<saff> so i have to rmmod nvidia
<saff> then when i start X
<Fuzzy> sean_: how do i add to that list?
<mage__> Fuzzy: be lazy and google a modeline for it ;)
<saff> it loads a different module
<rikkimaru> When I open alsamixer, and adjust my microphone capture input (default 0).  It does not stick when I restart alsamixer.  Can anyone help me?
<nios> i have also nvidia problems
<saff> and it works
<thundercles> Hewus: I'd go into the options for that partition, and see if it'll let you scale down the space saved for root
<thundercles> I usaully don't mess with filesystems much when they are made
<thundercles> after they are made I mean
<sean_> Fuzzy: Hmm, there are no resolutions at all in xorg.conf?
<Fuzzy> but the xorg.conf which i would normally expect to have these resolutions listed has none.  last i checked X wouldn't boot without a resolution
<saff> but in the good news, i got direct rendering=yes
<Fuzzy> sean_: want a pastebin?
<sean_> sure
<Fuzzy> heck if your running 7.10
<ph0rensic> saff, I basically use what the distro has setup to use if at all possible and if not, I build from source or try to find another repo somewhere, that way I can always have apt remove the files if something goes wrong
<Fuzzy> look it's the default x.org for 32bit
<Hewus> thundercles: neither. but I have a lot of space around on my system. My 200GB partition has 10GB I cannot use, which I think is unreasonable. Any idea where these options are?
 * TrustNoOne hugs everyone in the channel
<thundercles> Hewus: but usaully they do things like that for good reason, if the partition is your root partition, I wouldn't use up too much of the space allocated for the root
<thundercles> but yeah 10GB is quite a bit
<saff> yea... i should do it from source. i think the problem is that i just cant clean up well enough.. something is getting left behind
<thundercles> ummm yeah, go into the options for that partition
<sean_> Fuzzy: I'm running a modified one on 64 :-P
<saff> despite my purges and envy cleans
<Hewus> thundercles: it happens on every partition, on creation. I have about 6 ext3 partitions over my drives
<thundercles> yeah it does that
<Fuzzy> sean_: no worries, i'll pastebin
<sean_> alright
<thundercles> Hewus, and it's not really important for partitions not system critical
<ph0rensic> saff, If you use apt to install stuff, you can clean everything, but if you don't you can have problems removing what was done
<mage__> Fuzzy: the installer made one for you, because the default is no xorg.conf ;)
<rikkimaru> When I open alsamixer, and adjust my microphone capture input (default 0).  It does not stick when I restart alsamixer.  Can anyone help me?
 * bazhang recommends pastebinit to everyone
<Tharsis> hi people can u tell me where to find drivers for RTL 8187
<Tharsis> ???????
<ph0rensic> saff, You probably dont want to reinstall and start with a fresh restriced setup no?
<Fuzzy> mage__: how do i get the installer to remake it?
<thundercles> Heuws: I'm pretty sure the point of it is that if you fill up your hard drive and the root can't even write do it, then you'll have some issues like not being able to download and install critical updates
<saff> ph0rensic, i really don't, but i'm afraid that's what it will come to
<Hewus> thundercles: I have partitions just full of data (like the 200GB one) and that 10GB could really be useful :S. Sorry, where are these partition options?
<TrustNoOne> what was that channel for talking about random stuff? i feel like being random
<saff> this install has been a little wonky since i upgraded from edgy eft
<ph0rensic> saff, Fortunately the install doesn't take anywhere near the windows install!
<Hewus> thundercles: my root partition isn't an issue, I'm happy for it to have its allocated space. It's my data partitions which are much larger that I need the space for.
<sean_> Fuzzy: ATI or nVidia?
<bazhang> tharsis is that the madwifi atheros rtl8187 or the ralink rtl 8187; they changed chipsets midway through
<Fuzzy> VIA
<thundercles> Hewus: well, when you make an ext3 filesystem, that's where I generally set that kinda stuff and don't really mess with it after that, but it's probably
<Fuzzy> EPIA
<mage__> Fuzzy: whats the native resolution
<Fuzzy> mini-itx
<ph0rensic> saff, Oh yah dist-upgrades seem to have problems.. atleast ones from especially edgy
<thundercles> you're using gnome?
<saff> yea...i actually enjoy reinstalling linux most of the time.
<rikkimaru> When I open alsamixer, and adjust my microphone capture input (default 0).  It does not stick when I restart alsamixer.  Can anyone help me?
<TrustNoOne> ph0rensic, depends, sometimes can take just as long depending on disc speed that it was burnt to, disc drive speed, hard drive speed etc..., mine was on 4x disc, took me a while to install
<Fuzzy>    	 1366 x 768
<mage__> k
<astro76> Hewus: you might consider using a non-journaling filesystem like ext2 instead of ext3
<astro76> Hewus: because that's what's taking up the space
<Hewus> thundercles: yes. I've just made some more using gparted.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic TrustNoOne
<slop> i have a problem: adept notifier keeps telling me i have an update.  when i get the update, it says update complete, but the adept notifier is still there. when i click it again, it gets the same update, then tells me its complete...and the process continues. NOTE: i've already done 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<DDragon> anyone here know how to manually set the screen resolution using the command line?
<Hewus> astro76: ah ok, thank you!
<ph0rensic> saff, Yah I would certainly recommend getting the gutsy disk
<saff> ph0rensic, yea i heard upgrades are bad business, but i really wanted to keep my setup
<sean_> Oooh, that's tough.
<ph0rensic> TrustNoOne, I suppose your right.. real fast for me though
<nios> in my Apperance  -> Visual Effetcts i have now "none" but it looks really shitty when i close a window
<sean_> nvidia-settings is really nice. :-\
<bazhang> DDragon: reconfigure or write manually?
<Lartza_> which is the most lightweight? icewm, fluxbox or jwm?
<saff> actually ph0rensic maybe this latest problem means something to you
<ph0rensic> saff, Gutsy has been best desktop for me so far, well worth the clean reinstall for me
<thundercles> astro: that's what I thought at first too
<nios> where can i find nvidia-settings ?
<DDragon> bazhang: reconfigure
<saff> since messing around with X, i just noticed that i can't watch videos...
<bazhang> flux Lartza_
<thundercles> Astro: that it was the journaling
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, thx
<saff> just get a green static screen
<CVD-PR> Why the .dmrc get corrupted?
<nios> saff: i got that to yesterday
<Lartza_> whats the difference between flux and jwm?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg DDragon
<thundercles> Astro: but I'm pretty sure it is the space reserved for root usage only, and ext2 does that too
<saff> tried different videos (avi, mpeg)
<Fuzzy> http://pastebin.com/m698f9d1a
<saff> and different players
<ph0rensic> saff, hmm weird... and you have all the codecs?
<saff> nios, oh yea?
<WGGMk> is it possible to use the Ubuntu RDM drivers for nvidia chipset graphic cards and use the nvidia drivers configuration? to specifically enable TwinView for a KVM switch on a Laptop???
<sean_> Fuzzy: I'm not sure how it works but maybe you could use nvidia-settings ?
<DDragon> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> Lartza_: you can google for screenshots
<saff> ph0rensic, yea, was working fine even earlier today... just been messing with drivers
<thundercles> Astro: the filesystem wont display the space used for journaling even as free space
<nios> saff: i had a geforce 6100 but now i try with geforce 8400
<rikkimaru> Can someone please help me get my microphone working?
<saff> thought maybe i lost something in linux-restricted, but they're installed
<thundercles> Astro: and with a lot of data to sort through, I would use journaling if I were wanting to slog through alll that data
<ph0rensic> saff, what do you have on your setup that would take a while to get it back after a reinstall?
<nios> saff: nvidia are really shitty for ubuntu
<thundercles> Hewus
<ph0rensic> nios, no way dude
<bazhang> saff and win32codecs from medibuntu in there as well?
<astro76> thundercles: I would too, and I wouldn't worry about 5% of my hard drive ;)
<saff> nios, way better than ati
<ph0rensic> nios, I've never had a problem with my nvidia card and ubuntu all the problems seem to be from ati
<bazhang> nios language please
<CVD-PR> ?
<saff> bazhang, yea both.. like i said, it was working even a few hours ago
<saff> i've just been playing with the drivers
<thundercles> astro: do you know where you can edit options for the filesystem after it's created tho, cause that's what Hewus needs
<bazhang> aha
<saff> and my xorg.conf
<Hewus> astro76, thundercles: I just made an ext2 partition of 67GB to test, and 1.1GB is immediately used :S. It has a lost+found folder there, is that using the space somehow?
<mage__> ugh too tired too think
<icesword> bazhang, what to do after i finish base system install?
<thundercles> Hewus: no a lost and found folder wont
<ph0rensic> saff, All this time messin with the drivers, could have had done a reinstall with clean dist disk and be over it
<nios> I run nvidia-glx-new
<nios> driver
<thundercles> Hewus: did you make sure you didn't allocate any root only space?
<Hewus> thundercles: I just made one in gparted, as simple as it can be done
<saff> ph0rensic, yea you're probably right. just stuff like the apps i've compiled by hand
<nios> but still wierd lines sometimes when i watch a xvid
<saff> getting Flash working on 64bit firefox
<saff> it's just a drag to redo
<thundercles> Hewus: it should be one of the filesystem options when you make a partition in gparted
<cwillu> !ops | #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu-offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<dodobas> yello
<nios> I dont find any nvidia-settings
<ph0rensic> saff, What apps??
<Pirate_Hunter> ubuntu is not using swap how do i force it to do so?
<bazhang> icesword: for the minimal install?
<Tharsis> I NEED DRIVERS FOR REALTEK RTL 8187
<icesword> bazhang, yeah
<saff> actually, i haven't even restarted since i got this problem
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: do you have a swap partition and an entry in fstab for it?
<saff> brb, gonna try a restart
<ph0rensic> saff, ok
<CVD-PR> what is the .dmrc?
<WGGMk> is it possible to use the Ubuntu RDM drivers for nvidia chipset graphic cards and use the nvidia drivers configuration? to specifically enable TwinView for a KVM switch on a Laptop???
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: if so then: swapon -a
<bazhang> icesword: well that is up to you--what DE do you want? what apps, etc?
<thundercles> astro do you got a private IM, I actually have an installation question you might be able  to help me out with?
<nios> http://pastebin.com/m2dc9884b
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: yes i do i will try swap on
<DDragon> brb and ty bazhang
<astro76> thundercles: ask in here, if I can't help someone else might
<icesword> bazhang, that you mean ,i can do apt-get install?i wanna apt-get install gnome-desktop ,is it ok?
<ph0rensic> WGGMk, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: swapon -a gave me nothing
<prasanna> ya i give up, i mean i jus spend 30 min tryin to get songbird album art working
<prasanna> and nothing
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: how do you know the swap isn't enabled?
<Hewus> thundercles: no options about space being allocated to root, just what type of filesystem and its size
<thundercles> well, basically the device manager detects my SATA HD and RAID controller, but /dev in the terminal and gparted sure arn't, anyone encountered this?
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, is it a new swap partition?
<Tharsis> WHAT adress is that nios
<WGGMk> ph0rensic: is it just nvidia-settings? are they installed with RDM?
<ph0rensic> WGGMk, you should be able to do so .. haven't tried with kvm yet though dont know why it wouldn't work
<dodobas> is there a way to get Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5756ME network adapter working on 6.06
<ph0rensic> WGGMk, you talking to setup twinview? Best bet is to edit the xorg.conf
<bazhang> icesword: you want to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for the gnome one
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: it used to be enabled but i had to edit fstab because i was adding new hds however i dint touch swap
<WGGMk> ph0rensic: the issue im having is I can see everything on the Laptop and the LCD Monitor attached to the KVM switch. But once the X server starts the KVM Switch monitor goes blank (No Signal)
<Pirate_Hunter> cwillu: no same partition as always in  hd0
<thundercles> Hewus: hang out for a minaute unless someone else chimes in on this, I'm in gparted myself, but I gotta wait until I can get gparted to recognize this SATA HD before I can get into filesystem options
<ph0rensic> Is that with twinview setup??
<icesword> bazhang, yeah i want the gnome ,but how big is it
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, hd0 or hda0?
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: if you changed things on that drive the UUIDs could change, use the blkid command to get the new ones and edit fstab
<thundercles> which is what I came in here for in the first place
<astro76> !uuid | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, that's a weird looking device regardless
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: are you verifying if swap is enabled with the free command?
<bazhang> icesword: how much space you got?
<ph0rensic> WGGMk, are the nvidia drivers installed and twinview setup? or does the second monitor just clone your screen in shell?
<icesword> bazhang, 4g
<thundercles> Hewus, what IM do you have? I'll give you a sn for it and I can try and find out for you from some of my friends on IM the answer to your question, I just don't use gparted very much to make partitions and filesystems
<bazhang> icesword: well that should do; pretty tight squeeze though
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: /dev/sda3: TYPE="swap" UUID="fbc5832c-254c-486a-b134-145d06d31eb3" well thats what it shows dont know what to do
<WGGMk> ph0rensic: im gonna give it shot with TwinView but i gotta run for now.. thanks for the info bud.. im not sure if its already enabled
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: i dont even know if swap is on or off but it should be on
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: check with the command free, if it lists swap then it's on
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: if not, then verify that UUID matches the one in your fstab
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: what is this supposed to mean? Swap:       979956          0     979956
<Bricker> and I'm back :P
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: it just shows that im not using it but i should even if i have 2GB ram
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: free -m would list in megabytes, that's in bytes
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: it shows it's enabled and you are not using it, *because* you have plenty of ram
<Hewus> thundercles: jabber/XMPP and msn
<thundercles> msn mine is gul_dan14x@hotmail.com
<thundercles> message me there
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: well what about now and yeah i thought of that but before even with the same amount of ram it still used swap - Swap:          956          0        956
<arbir> is there a way i can increase the font size of wine emulated programs ?
<Bricker> solike, i installed some recommended packages (libc etc) so I could install my nvidia driver. I opened terminal and did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to close x server
<Bricker> and run terminal to install it, but then it just shuts down X and nothing else. my monitor says "shutting off in 5seconds" cuz it doesnt detect anything
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: I don't understand your question, but everything is normal
<Bricker> it worked before restart, any suggestions?
<CVD-PR> opera dont recognize anymore the flash plugin, how to repair?
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: remember swap is slow, you *don't* want to use it, with 2GB of ram I never swap
<DiploCat> astro76, how much swap have you set aside?
<CVD-PR> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so?
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: if you say its normal than im :D well if thats the case than i wont be taking your time any long ad thanx for the info on swap
 * DiploCat set 2gb of swap, with 2gb of ram... and it's turned into a wasted 2gb cause it's never used
<icesword> bazhang, i have a strange problem which puzzled me for a long time,coz i cannot ping other computer in my same ip range,and get respond.always time out?what is causing it
<rikkimaru> how do i check if Capture 1 in alsamixer is connected to my microphone device?
<astro76> DiploCat: if it weren't for playing with hibernation on this laptop, I would have used between 512MB and 1 GB
<saff> back, yea movies work fine
<saff> just needed a reboot lol
<Pirate_Hunter> brb going to swap hd for a sec
<DiploCat> astro76, ahh yeah, hibernation... never thought of that... though rarely use it
<saff> been screwing with this poor install pretty badly, its bound to be pretty fubar by now
<astro76> DiploCat: my non-laptops use about that
<ph0rensic> saff, haha .. too bad your x is still jacked though??
<saff> ph0rensic, yea :\
<saff> just ran glxgears... i'm getting 5fps
<Bricker> 5fps ftl :(
<rikkimaru> how do i check if Capture 1 in alsamixer is connected to my microphone device?
<saff> yea no kidding
<saff> and compiz works, but a bunch of the effects are choppy... but nvidia mod is loaded, and i'm not getting any complaints in xorg.0.log, dmesg, or anywhere else
<intardnet> how do i fix packages manually?
<saff> anyway, next weekend i'll do a fresh install
<bazhang> icesword: you finish the ubuntu-desktop install?
<dodobas> is there a way to get Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5756ME network adapter working on 6.06
<icesword> bazhang, no,i am right now at base 75%
<ph0rensic> saff, Wanna see a screenshot of my desktop?
<saff> sure
<ph0rensic> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/
<Bricker> how can I close X Server and run in terminal?
<Bricker> cuz when i close it, it doesnt run in terminal
<icesword> bazhang, is saving languauge,has been there for a long time
<bazhang> icesword: lets solve this first problem then get the second one next okay?
<DiploCat> ph0rensic, is that over 2 monitors?
<astro76> Bricker: ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 for the six virtual consoles
<icesword> bazhang, yeah,i know you are busy
<astro76> Bricker: then if you want to shut down x from there, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Bricker> so, prob like F3/
<ph0rensic> DiploCat, Yah, I dont see the hard color change line because it is
<saff> oh you bastard. that is nice
<bazhang> icesword: nah, just like to take things step by step ;]
<Bricker> astro76: should I not use /etc/init.d/gdm stop then/
<Bricker> ?*
<rikkimaru> how do i check if Capture 1 in alsamixer is connected to my microphone device?
<DiploCat> it is nice
<astro76> Bricker: that's fine too
<astro76> same thing
<Bricker> alright, thanks boss
<DiploCat> although not sure about the top bar stretching across two screens
<saff> how do you have the two moniters going? what card?
<ph0rensic> saff, hehe I got my setup how I want it, and most of the theme packages saved to disk in case I have to format or reinstall
<saff> i'm thinking about getting another 7 series and using SLI
<ph0rensic> saff, nvidia 7300GT I think
<Bricker> thing did it again! avastye
<Bricker> maybe i'll adjust the Hz
<ph0rensic> saff, I have no problems running compiz + movies + effects with my nvidia over dual screens and I dont sli... unless you want a gaming rig, its a little overboard IMO
<Bricker> ok, after i finally DO get this graphics card installed, how can I make sure that after every restart, it boots to that card and not the onboard. cuz that was my problem prior to fresh install
<rikkimaru> how do i check if Capture 1 in alsamixer is connected to my microphone device?
<ph0rensic> saff, You like my avant navigator? Took about 3 hours to find all and replace the generic icons
<DanThirst> duno if this is the right place to ask, but any one know of a gameboy advance emulater that would work with debian or any linux distro ?
<ph0rensic> Bricker, You could disable the onboard in bios??
<Bricker> mm, never tried
<Bricker> suppose i could
<Bricker> DanThirst: i know of them for win32, but not linux, sorry
<ph0rensic> Bricker, that is your best bet.. I always disable that thing the second my gfx card goes in
<Bricker> sounds like a plan, hoping my bios will let me
<DiploCat> Bricker, how about just commenting out that section of xorg.conf ?
<ph0rensic> Bricker, maybe he could VM windows then use the emulator in it?
 * Bricker loves having a KVM for quick-switching ;D
<Bricker> true
<ph0rensic> Bricker, hehe how may boxes you have?
<nios> ph0rensic: what gfx card do you have?
<DanThirst> kinda defeats it :p
<Bricker> www.davillageidiots.com/pics/desktop.jpg thats my current desk config
<ph0rensic> nios, Did you see the pic of my desktop?
<saff> ph0rensic, man it's too sexy...
<nios> ph0rensic: nope
<Bricker> then i have a couple laptops and old PC's laying around
<ph0rensic> nios, its geforce 7300 GT
<ph0rensic> nios, http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/
<Fatsas> re sis
<Fatsas> akou kanis?
<saff> i've never used avant but it looks nicer than the desktop applets one
<Bricker> Windows Vista Home Premium, Windows XP Pro, Ubuntu 7.10 and OpenSuSE 10.3 and a freebsd box in the closet
<nios> ph0rensic: nice
<Bricker> actually uninstalling opensuse, dont care for it much
<Bricker> prob replace with gentoo
<saff> i like that icon reflection
<bazhang> fatsas what language?
<Bricker> it keeps doing it, when i do ctrl+alt+F(1-6) it just kills something. the monitor goes black and it says "off mode in 5seconds"...wtf? why wont it go to terminal
<CVD-PR> what is the .dmrc
<ph0rensic> sorry
<nios> ph0rensic: i bought just a simple card yesterday Geforce 8400GS and i have problem when i watch a movie in vlc
<ph0rensic> I Tried a screenshot during a cube rotation and I pushed the wrong button and logged out
<nios> I use latest nvidia-glx-new
<ph0rensic> nios, install through the restricted manager?
<Bricker> any ideas on getting it to goto terminal ph0rensic? it seems to just go black and monitor cuts off
<nios> ph0rensic: yep i did
<saff> ph0rensic, lol
<saff> ph0rensic, how does cube rotate work with dual head?
<saff> do both moniters go to cube?
<ph0rensic> Bricker, what up?
<fredmv> anyone use Fluxbox as their primary WM?
<ph0rensic> saff, You can rotate individually, but I have both as one big cube
<saff> sweet
<elbermungsterses> hi, i have a slight problem with networkmanager.
<Bricker> when i hit ctrl+alt+F2 to goto terminal, my monitor goes black like its going to terminal, and then cuts off. it wont goto terminal properly. where can i edit the properties of terminal so its not "out of range"?
<nios> ph0rensic: is that bad or good ?
<Earth_> buenas
<ddragon> oki have my screen back but i cannot go higher than 800 X 600 resolution but i could before. any ideas??
<nipzor> hi, im trying top run a command in the terminal but it sais i dont have permission, how 2 unlock that and become root again?
<saff> Bricker, are you using compiz by chance?
<saff> wait nevermind
<cwillu> nipzor, sudo
<cwillu> sudo <command>
<ph0rensic> nios, its good, I use the zoom feature so I can see the cube better when it rotates, it also turns semi transparent
<Bricker> ddragon: make sure you have the correct monitor chosen if the driver is correct
<elbermungsterses> the tray app doesn't show "enable wireless" and wireless connections since i creted a PPPoE connection.
<nipzor> cwillu, just sudo in front of that command?
<cwillu> nipzor, yep
<nipzor> cwillu, apt-get purge wine-doors -> sudo apt-get purge wine-doors
<cwillu> nipzor, yep
<ph0rensic> Bricker Im not sure precisely where you would want to look, I'd imagine it would be in xorg.conf but Im not sure
<Darkmystere> Err, im back would there happen to be a 2008 Version of compiz-fusion..the site doesnt show much and i dont really know my compiz-fusion version just used the version that came with ubuntu
<nios> ph0rensic: i dont want any cubs or so just normal in visual effects
<ddragon> ive done that but none of my settings will stick for some reason im doing it all through root so i dont know whats happening
<nipzor> cwillu, okay ty
<Bricker> kk, i'll check it out
<ph0rensic> nios whats the card again 8400?
<elbermungsterses> can anyone help?
<nios> ph0rensic: yeah
<nios> ph0rensic: Gecorce 8400GS
<fredmv> ph0rensic, are you familar with SDL issues?
<ph0rensic> fredmv, no sorry
<ddragon> bazhang: to set the monitor i use the Screens and Graphics tool right?
<fredmv> ph0rensic, thanks man, this SDL stuff has been killing me.   No one seems to know what to do.
<bazhang> ddragon: that would be one way--are you having resolution problems still?
<ddragon> yeah
<ph0rensic> nios, Im sure that card is just fine, My old card was about those specs and it works great
<icesword> bazhang, is it （support) your job? or something interest?
<ph0rensic> fredmv, what is SDL hehe
<fredmv> basically a graphics lib for linux
<bazhang> icesword: haha job? just for fun ;]
<ddragon> i got it working with 800 X 600 but all i have listed is 800 x 600 and 640 x 480
<fredmv> A _lot_ of 3D games use it.
<nios> ph0rensic: cant you take a fast look on my xorg.conf please -> http://pastebin.com/m2dc9884b
<fredmv> and I can't get it to work.
<ph0rensic> fredmv, Ahhh
<icesword> bazhang, for fun,your fun is so different
<dodobas> is there a way to get Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5756ME network adapter working on 6.06
<bazhang> !ot | icesword bazhang
<ubotu> icesword bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ph0rensic> fredmv, Did you have to compile it from source
<phoenix24> Hi!
<bazhang> icesword: care to join #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<icesword> bazhang, never mind it
<ph0rensic> nios, What am I looking for now, whats the problem? Just that videos wont play??
<phoenix24> I've generated my gpg key, but still get the key-signing error.. while doing debuilb -b.
<phoenix24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4914/
<icesword>  !PGP key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ddragon> bazhang:  you said it was one way to use the Screens and Graphics tool. whats a better way?
<CVD-PR> checkinstall is the way to build .debs?
<nios> ph0rensic: i dont play games. just watch movies
<ph0rensic> ddragon, edit xorg.conf by hand
<fredmv> ph0rensic, I tried installing it via apt-get/synaptic and compiling it [a couple times] still to no avail.  the weird thing is that it _used_ to work for some games, and then ever since I tried running sauerbraten, I can't get any SDL-based games to work
<ph0rensic> nios, right but whats wrong, what am I looking for
<bazhang> ddragon: for multiple monitors or the single monitor resolution?
<nios> ph0rensic: i get sometimes when i watched prison break yesteday wierd lines and so
<ddragon> that got me to where i am now ph0rensic
<Arelis> bazhang, Pici: Hi. I discovered the source of the problems, although i'm not completely sure (it was the harddisk), but i used SpinRight and Western Digital Diagnostics "write zeros" on it, and now have Ubuntu and it's been running a whole night without hassle!
<fredmv> ph0rensic, here's what I've tried : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4385541
<ddragon> single monitor bazhang
<ph0rensic> wow I have way too much to look at
<bazhang> Arelis:  good to know!
<fredmv> lol...
<nios> ph0rensic: vlc with no codec pack i use
<ph0rensic> ddragon, so whats up your display is jacked?
<bazhang> ddragon: you did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ph0rensic> nios, do you have all the codecs downloaded (libdvdcss2, w32codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<CVD-PR> ?
<co_moslem> aaf
<ddragon> well it was working properly a few days ago b4 i tried to install a restricted nvidia drie (which is no longer installed) and it gave me resolution problems and im still having them now
<ddragon> bazhang: yes i have done that
<ph0rensic> ddragon, yes do the dpkg ^^
<Bricker> ph0rensic: ok, i'm in recovery mode, runlevel 1 or w/e. if i do telinit 3 it takes me back to GUI, should I try to do telinit 2?
<bazhang> ddragon: and what is the issue now? do you have the proper drivers installed? mind posting your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<databridge> is there a program out there where i can download complete websites, including the linked downloads?
<ph0rensic> Bricker, that i couldn't tell you
<chazco> Hi... i've just started Gusty to be told the signal is out of range. It was working fine before it was switched off yesterday. I have an on-board nvidia graphics card. Any ideas?
<ddragon> bazhang: how do i get the info to paste??
<co_moslem> alooohaaaa......
<ph0rensic> chazco, resolution settings could make it say out of range
<TBC_z87> quit
<elbermungsterses> okay, i have a problem. wireless networks won't show up on networkmanager and i can't enable it either. can anyone help?
<nios> ph0rensic: no idea, should i install them?
<fredmv> anyone know what pkg the X11 dev libs are under?
<ph0rensic> Bricker, sorry man Im not that in-depth in my knowledge yet
<chazco> ph0rensic - I didnt change them so a little unsure... can enter text mode, but not sure what to do next
<ph0rensic> nios, install what now??
<nios> (libdvdcss2, w32codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<Bricker> its all good man
<Bricker> its 3am so im wiped out
<Bricker> ima goto bed, finish in the morning
<Bricker> night
<Bricker> thanks for the help all
<bazhang> ddragon: well I just install pastebinit and then cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit  you can do it manually as well--the advantage to pastebinit is that it posts it for you automagically and then you just post the pastebin link it gives you here
<ph0rensic> nios, oh haha yes do that, go to medibuntu.org to find how to add the repos.. the ubuntu-re one is ready right now for you
<ddragon> ok ill try that (install pastebinit
<ph0rensic> bazhang, hey thats pretty nice
<nios> ph0rensic: okay brb reboot
<bazhang> ph0rensic: still drooling over your rig; I have that same card but nothing as nice
<ph0rensic> chazco, true so it says this on boot?
<chazco> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -- seems to fix it, but now i have a nvidia splash screen...
<chazco> Yep, when it usually starts the gnome login screen
<CVD-PR> ?
<chazco> Text + usplash works fine
<ph0rensic> bazhang, its just a dual monitor and Ive spent some time getting wallpapars and themes
<bazhang> very nice ph0rensic
<ph0rensic> bazhang, thanks.. I can point you in the direction of the files if you like it
<ph0rensic> chazco, You can set splash screen to off in xorg.conf
<chazco> Just ran nvidia-glx-config was seems to have turned it off.... stuff still looks slightly different though (fonts mainly)
<chazco> Think I may need to reinstall from scratch
<ph0rensic> chazco, probably not but easiest yes.. you have gutsy? Check out my desktop Gecorce 8400G
<Jangari> what's the package for google earth
<Jangari> ?
<ph0rensic> chaz ahh hold
<ph0rensic> jangari its in medibuntu google-earth i think
<chazco> ph0rensic - Its not to bad to reinstall, i have a script that restores most stuff and a seperate /home
<ph0rensic> chaz http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/sizes/l/
<Jangari> medibuntu, right, cheers
<ph0rensic> chazco, Nice, what did you use to make that script
<chazco> ph0rensic - gedit?
<ph0rensic> jang np
<chazco> Nice desktop :)
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<ph0rensic> chazco, gedit?
<chazco> Yep, just wrote it manually
<chazco> Its a string of apt-get, dpkg and some confiuration commands
<ph0rensic> chazco, you referring to the xorg?
<chazco> Nope, that normally sets up by itself during install
<chazco> Totally lost as to why it suddenly stopped working earlier
<ddragon> bazhang: http://paste.stgraber.org/922
<Jangari> man, i'm impressed with how lightweight ubuntu is, i've liberally been installing software and my entire installation is still only about 3GB, compared with 5GB for an installation of windows with next to nothing on it
<chazco> Its running at 1440x900 (which is right) but not how it should look
<ph0rensic> chazco, ohhh I got ya .. I just remember hearing of a script that does that .. so you copy all the hidden files in home too ?
<ph0rensic> chazco, I have heard that copying your home to a separate partition is best for back purposes
<bazhang> ddragon: no drivers for that card? you would be best served using the restricted driver manager and installing some
<chazco> ph0rensic - /home is on a seperate partiton. I just tell the installer to ignore it and everything in it remains as it is
<ddragon> bazhang: mind the monitor i have is a SyncMaster 957df
<ddragon> hmmm
<elbermungsterses> anyone help please?
<fredmv> Jangari, yup... Windoze is a hog.
<ddragon> i tried that and thats what started he problem :S
<chazco> ph0rensic -  My script configures stuff thats not in /home, or shouldnt be backed up in the fashion
<ddragon> ill try the restricted drivers again
<fredmv> Does anyone know where the X development libraries are located?
<klown> is there a way to setup a static ip in nm, for wireless
<msingh> anyone having problems with azereus on amd64?
<ph0rensic> msingh, Umm I dunno I haven't tried it yet.. just reinstalled to 64bit I could test it if you want?
<msingh> ph0rensic, i've just installed it for the first time here .. and it crashed on runtime
<ph0rensic> msingh, Ok Let me download real quick and see
<bazhang> msingh: how about transmission; that is much lighter imo
<msingh> ph0rensic, cheers. i think im seeing the same error as this fellow https://bugs.launchpad.net/azureus/+bug/93769
<ph0rensic> msingh, is there a 64-bit version to download?
<msingh> ph0rensic, not sure, i just installed it using apt-get without doing anything special
<ddragon> brb gotta reboot
<ph0rensic> msingh, Oh really? Last time I had to compile it and it worked, but that was on 32-it
<msingh> ph0rensic, ah i see. nah i didnt compile anything, just apt-get install azereus
<ph0rensic> msingh, Ok maybe you might try compiling it
<ph0rensic> I'll try the apt way first though
<msingh> ok
<ph0rensic> Has azureus always been in the repos?
<fredmv> OK, this is very likely a newb problem, but why the hell is it that when I try to compile source via 'make distclean' that it just prints back to me the (what appears to be) bash script that executes when I use the command rather than actually executing it?
<msingh> ph0rensic, dunno
<msingh> is there another good client to try?
<bazhang> transmission, deluge ktorrent msingh
<fredmv> deluge is _sweet_
<Darkmystere> Err, Guy who told me about wicd thanks it pwns :)
<fredmv> isn't transmission going to be default in Intrepid?
<Darkmystere> Bye bye network manager x3 hellow wicd  :D
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The DEB program package 'sysfsutils' provides the means for the program 'systool' to query the sysfs: systool can list devices by bus, class, and topology." But "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos systool; systool: nichts passendes." How to explain this contradiction?
<fredmv> or so I hear
<ph0rensic> msingh, DOing config ...
<fredmv> HOLY... DAMN...
<fredmv> SDL FINALLY WORKS
<fredmv> _YES_
<ph0rensic> msingh, Hmm hasn't crashed yet.. its open
<icesword> who kick me out
<bazhang> Darkmystere: it works?
<icesword> i am innocent
<ddragon> ok installed the drivers bazhang but its still only giving me: 640 x 480 ans 800 x 600 :(
<Darkmystere> bazhang, YEP, +)
<msingh> ph0rensic, cool. it didnt crash for me until about an hour into using it .. then restarting it, it would consistently crash on startup
<klown> Darkmystere: where did you get it from?
<Darkmystere> bazhang, sorry for forgetting your name but you know 1119 #ubuntu users...and only one person..
<MrEgg964> Hi all. I'm running Gutsy on an old Dell Dimension 4400, on which I have fitted 3 different IDE disks. Why are they declared as /dev/sd[ac] on my system, and not /dev/hd[ac] ? Thanks
<Darkmystere> klown, Source forge
<klown> Darkmystere: thanks.
<bazhang> ddragon: now try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<Darkmystere> klown, the one that has 2008, in the date
<ph0rensic> msingh, I remember that happening to me on the 32 bit .. i downloaded the source and compiled it myself and had no problem, just try that would be your best bet really
<Darkmystere> klown, i can get you a link if you like..or i could upload my .deb package that i have
<frold> argh - I have a screen problem... Im running 640*something... I have a ATI mobilty Raedon X300 grafic card...
<guess> Can anyone tell me how to upload a new application in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> MrEgg964: the scsi driver has been unified and now does ide/sata/scsi - hence sda
<Frogzoo> grr..
<ddragon> ok it isnt showing any Nvidia in the Xserver driver list what do i select?
<bazhang> guess you mean download and install?
<fredmv> guess:  you mean add an app into the repositories?
<klown> Does wicd allow static ips, via wireless.
<Darkmystere> klown, yea
<guess> fredmv,yes, adding a new application
<Darkmystere> klown, its basically a kinda more advanced and usefull version of Network-Manager with less problems
<fredmv> !deb | guess
<ubotu> guess: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<klown> Darkmystere: nice, thanks alot.
<cafka> i am trying to mount /dev/sda7 but i get this.. mount: can't find /dev/sda7 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<fredmv> guess: if you don't mean that, you do a sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<Darkmystere> klow, im pretty sure this is the link:https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573&package_id=229460&release_id=577210
<Darkmystere> klown,https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573&package_id=229460&release_id=577210 Scroll down and select the .deb
<guess> ubotu, hai I have developed an application.Is there any links in Ubuntu to upload new applications.
<zhanx> someone suggest a cool program like poser 7 to me
<zhanx> but free
<ddragon> bazhang: Will i need to reboot for it to take affect?
<astro76> !packaging | guess
<ubotu> guess: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<frold> howto re-run Ubuntus automatic screen detection tool?
<astro76> !xconfig | frold
<ubotu> frold: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<bazhang> ddragon: aye
<ph0rensic> frold, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<zhanx> or maybe the linux version of bryce  3d
<ddragon> thanks bazhang ill brb after reboot
<zhanx> k guess no ones in to 3d graphics in here today
<ph0rensic> zhanx, wait
<ph0rensic> zhanx, Im trying to remember it
<J-_> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10093690&catid=25313&atab=3&logon=&langid=EN# will the hardware with that laptop run Ubuntu?
<zhanx> ph0rensic: k
<ph0rensic> zhanx, Your not talking about blender are  you?
<ph0rensic> zhanx, Or you looking for more like 3d landscape??
<zhanx> ph0rensic:  more landscape
<zhanx> ph0rensic: belnder has a steep learning curve
<Leechzilla> My sound's not working anymore after I compiled alsa from source from the guide on ubuntu. This is my dmesg output ---> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=12018
<bashca> how can update virtaulbox  ??
<ph0rensic> zhanx, http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/
<icesword> zhanx, where you from,china,where
<ph0rensic> zhanx, wait ..
<zhanx> Leechzilla: need more info card type etc..
<ddragon> bazhang: no dice didnt do anything really its still only giving me the same to resolution settings
<zhanx> icesword: nope.. not in china
<Leechzilla> zhanx: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<bashca> how  can use  mdsl usb  modem  please  i tried all stuff but no answer
<icesword> zhanx, where
<klown> Darkmystere:  how do i install this..do i have to remove NM?
<zhanx> icesword: right now umm.. my proxy is a korean one :)
<Darkmystere> klown, yea let me find the guide :)
<klown> thanks
<icesword> proxy
<frold> astro76: and ph0rensic thank you
<frold> I will try a reboot :D
<zhanx> icesword: sony or the dell laptop
<bazhang> klown aye; want a how to?
<ph0rensic> zhanx, cant find anything like that either .. did you look on sourceforge??
<icesword> zhanx, ?
<Darkmystere> bazhang, tell him the guide name..
<klown> bazhang: yes please.
<zhanx> iceworld research a proxy.
<zhanx> ph0rensic: not yet
<bazhang> http://www.ventanazul.com/webzine/articles/fix-wireless-connection-problem-gutsy-gibbon klown
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The DEB program package 'sysfsutils' provides the means for the program 'systool' to query the sysfs: systool can list devices by bus, class, and topology." But "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos systool; systool: nothing appropriate." How to explain this contradiction?
<klown> bazhang: thx
<bazhang> np klown ;]
<w9> gpppp
<ddragon> bazhang: http://paste.stgraber.org/923 <-- there is the xorg.conf file
<ph0rensic> zhanx, wow look at this http://dmytry.pandromeda.com/voxelworld/index.html
<Jangari> holy sh|t google earth on linux bites, it's so damn buggy
<zhanx> ph0rensic:  nice very very nice
<Leechzilla> My sound's not working anymore after I compiled alsa from source from the guide on ubuntu. This is my dmesg output ---> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=12018
<zhanx> ph0rensic: its for windows
<twosouls82> yesterday I have set "umask 002" in "/etc/apache2/envvars" (which is sourced by "apache2ctl"), but it seems that it is overruled somewhere else in apache's configuration.
<zhanx> Leechzilla: sony or dell laptop
<ph0rensic> zhanx, yah buts its a nice app
<Leechzilla> zhanx, Sony
<zhanx> ph0rensic: true
<zhanx> Leechzilla: it didn't work from the get go. it should have
<bashca> any 1 familiar with usb modem mdsl ??
<Leechzilla> zhanx: get go?
<frold> seems much better now :D
<zhanx> Leechzilla: from the default install
<Leechzilla> zhanx: Yeah it did, but it's not working after I compiled from source
<zhanx> Leechzilla: that was your mistake.... dont do that.
<Leechzilla> zhanx: The headphones jack and SPDIF port did not work with the default install. I was told to compile from source
<zhanx> Leechzilla: ubuntu uses packages and has files in certain locations and compling for source can screw that up
<ddragon> bazhang: is there a way of tricking it into use the higher resolutions?
<bazhang> ddragon: what driver are you using? the new or the legacy?
<Leechzilla> zhanx: So what did I need to do then, to get it to work properly
<ddragon> bazhang: not sure ill check synaptic
<ddragon> nvidia-glx the legacy one isnt installed should i install it?
<zhanx> Leechzilla: i am not really sure, never installed from source and had to remove it
<Leechzilla> meh
<zhanx> ph0rensic: i am gonna see if wine can run that
<ddragon> bazhang: its showing the nvidia-glx is there but the nvidia-glx-legacy isnt installed should i install the legacy driver?
<CVD-PR> this dont work:  sudo chown -R cvd:cvd /media/files  "operation not permited"
<bazhang> ddragon: that card is capable of what resolution? how old is it?
<zhanx> ph0rensic: nope big no go there
<ddragon> bazhang: not sure of its age but its been capable of above 1024 x 768 as i had it on that before on here and windows
<bashca> [ 2989.068000] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71  how can resolve this error ??
<Leechzilla> My sound's not working anymore at all (internal speakers worked before, but no headphone/mic/internal-mic/SPDIF ports worked) after I compiled alsa from source from the guide on ubuntu. This is my dmesg output ---> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=12018
<zhanx> ph0rensic: http://www.lightflowtech.com/
<CVD-PR> ?
<CVD-PR> this dont work:  sudo chown -R cvd:cvd /media/files  "operation not permited"
<CVD-PR> this dont work:  sudo chown -R cvd:cvd /media/files  "operation not permited"
<fredmv> Alright, onto yet another problem.   The SDL problem is fixed by installing the X11 dev libs which are in xorg-dev.  Now, is anyone familar with an error like: "X11 driver not configured with OpenGL" and what the solution may be?
<ddragon> bazhang: mind i will be upgrading my hardware in a few weeks so i dont think it will matter much here but i would still like to have a large screen to look at rather than everything squashed together :S
<cacaduu_> hello everybody
<cacaduu_> can anybody tel me please how can i have a bar like macosx?
<G1015> how can I get sound working in wine?  I read a way on the ubuntu forums but it did not work for me
<bashca> [ 2989.068000] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71  how can resolve this error ????? please
<cacaduu_> i saw a lot of screenshots of ubuntu + a nice application bar in the lower middle
<cacaduu_> how is it done?
<gad0> please suggest a paritition manager or tool for resizing paritition * / * ext3 paritition ?
<Jangari> i think that's the standard kde applications bar,  cacaduu_
<dodobas> gad0: gparted?
<Jangari> or might have been xfce, i don't know
<pawan_> hi
<gad0> dodobas: gparted doesnt have that feature :-?
<cacaduu_> Jangari : it is ubuntu+compiz fusion on it, but i have no idea how they made that bar
<pawan1> any good ubuntu application
<ddragon> thanks for the help bazhang i appreciate it :)
<fredmv> is there a similar command 'portupgrade' (like in FreeBSD) in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ddragon: I know exactly what you mean-wondering if the horizontal refresh  rate might be too low? 30-96?
<gad0> fredmv: u mean database updating command ?
<twosouls82> fredmv: portupgrade upgrades installed ports (from source)
<piju> fredmv; apt-get dist-upgrade
<fredmv> thanks guys... piju, that seems to be it.  I'm trying to update my nVidia drivers.
<fredmv> having some openGL issues...
<piju> fredmv; ok, are u freebsd user too ?
<ddalton> sauvin, please join ##ddalton... this channel is slightly to busy... ;-)
<fredmv> piju:  Nah, I'm an Ubuntu user (7.10/gutsy).   But the solution to the problem I'm having that I found on a newsgroup was given in a FreeBSD context (i.e. portupgrade).
<piju> fredmv; ok
<ph0rensic> zhanx, wow that looks nice
<lukl> How do you spoof an IP in ubuntu?
<gad0> I need to remove some free space in fedora(shrink fedora partition) & allocated same space to ubuntus partition without affecting any data to both distro, can someone PROCEDURE & software for doing it ?
<ph0rensic> Luke, spof an ip? You can get a proxy, i dont know that you can spoof an ip
<DaveEngland> hello, i have a problem with installing my wireless driver! I have downloaded it from the page of my manufacturer, but i get the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57037/
<sbox> Hello all
<sbox> does anyone use swiftfox?>
<fredmv> sbox: you mean swiftweasel?
<BaD_CrC> swiftweasel is debian specific
<DaveEngland> hello, i have a problem with installing my wireless driver! I have downloaded it from the page of my manufacturer, but i get the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57037/ what is the problem here?
<ddalton> hey how would a debian kernel from kernel.org compiled patched and built under debian lenny run on say hardy or 7.10 or 7.04 go?
<sbox> fredmv: no, swiftfox.. it's another version of firefo
<sbox> firefox
<ddalton> how would it run on ubuntu basically.
<fredmv> sbox: well, if it's anything like swiftweasel, I tried it, and wasn't too impressed. seemed a lot less stable than Firefox
<bashca> helloooooooo
<bashca> any 1 help me ?
<BaD_CrC> ddalton: why not just compile it on ubuntu so it has everything needed
<lukl> ph0rensic: why would I want a proxy instead of spoofing an IP? :P
<Frogzoo> ddalton: at a guess it will work, but it's not supported
<sbox> fredmv: swiftfox is very good, but they seem to have realised a new version and it's no so hot
<lukl> I know that you can do it with netcat but I havent found any tutorials or something about it...
<ddalton> cause the guy im going to give it too... (a blind friend.) has know terminal text-to-speech... ;-)
 * BaD_CrC prepares for war. it's gonna be a long night...
<fredmv> sbox: have you checked out Firefox3b?  it's pretty sweet
<HinHin> yup
<BaD_CrC> buggy buggy crashy crashy
<HinHin> ^_^ it is
<sbox> fredmv: no i haven't actually.. shall do.. i find FF a little thursty
<HinHin> Beta 3?
<fredmv> yup
<fredmv> it's been out for like a week
<HinHin> :\... i've found it very stable
<HinHin> no crashes at all so far
<DrOnline> lukl, you can set an arbitrary ip address via ifconfig.  If you mean sending packets that are marked as being from a different IP than your own, your best bet is to look at the raw packet interface
<HinHin> Beta 2 was a the very buggy and crashy one for me
<sbox> fredmv: you got any idea where I can get it, google isn;t showing up much
<icesword> bazhang,
<bazhang> aye icesword
<ddalton> ok so its not a good idea? what's the differences with a ubuntu and a debian kernel? just debian patches?
<fredmv> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<manson> hi there, have a bit of a prob and know there is guides and I've been following them... but still get faulty screen rendering
<DaveEngland> hello, i have a problem with installing my wireless driver! I have downloaded it from the page of my manufacturer, but i get the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57037/ what is the problem here?
<icesword> bazhang, i just inform you now is time or dinner
<icesword> for
<manson> anyone with radeon 9800 pro here to help?
<bazhang> icesword: haha thanks
<manson> fglrx
<DaveEngland> bazhang: hello there :D
<sbox> fredmv: ok.. serious blonde moment.. thought it was a derivative of ff
<bazhang> DaveEngland:  hi!
<fredmv> lol, it's all good.
<DaveEngland> bazhang: could you check out, why i get this problems? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57037/
<bazhang> just a minute DaveEngland
<DaveEngland> tnx m8!
<lukl> DrOnline: okay, but for example: If a internet pay service lets you connect to their routers and see a site where you can pay to get access shouldnt I be able to use someone elses IP and get in to the internet without paying?
<sbox> fredmv: if u get a chance try swiftfox, its just for some reason their latest versions only work with one theme.. a kack theme at that
<fredmv> sbox: I've tried swiftweasel which is evidently a Debian/Ubuntu specific version.   simple things (e.g., setting wallpaper) and using the DOM inpspector crashed it... didn't like that one bit.
<DrOnline> lukl: not likely.  Payment and authentication mechanisms are rarely IP based (and those that are are asking for problems)
<stelt> i have a launchpad page, but where again do i find "report new bug" ? (/me finds launchpad a searching exercise everytime)
<lukl> DrOnline: It was works to do like that on McDonalds pay service, but I don't know how to do it and it would be intresting to know :P
<fredmv> sbox: you wanna see some cool stuff, install stellarium
<fredmv> http://www.stellarium.org/
<bazhang> DaveEngland: sudo modprobe try that instead of insmod--that will handle dependencies--too bad there is not a nice .deb of that file around
<DaveEngland> bazhang: yes, i have donwloaded these drivers from the manufacturer page.. but i cant get it working:(
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug here stelt
<BadBatch> Morning all
<bazhang> DaveEngland: sudo modprobe instead of the insmod command
<DaveEngland> bazhang: i will try yes! tnx for now!
<DrOnline> lukl: I don't think I've quite understood what you're attempting to do.  What was it you were specifically trying to do again?
<bazhang> luki you want to get someone else's wifi? or what
<BadBatch> I appreciate Im probably in the wrong place to ask this question its a port query
<lukl> Get internet without paying by using an IP of someone who have allready payed, but I just want to know how to do it :P
<bazhang> luki that is illegal in many places and not supported here
<BadBatch> Just so I know...can anyone see what Im t yping??
<lukl> I shall not do it, I just want to know the tecnique
<jim> is there anything better for playing DVD's than Totem ?
<BadBatch> VLC
<bazhang> luki not supported--wrong channel
<bazhang> BadBatch: yeah; what is your question?
<lukl> right
<stelt> thanks bazhang
<gad0> jim smplayer
<bazhang> np stelt ;]
<BadBatch> ty bazhang..thought I was talking to myself
<bazhang> haha BadBatch
<stelt> Where do i find what software is default in ubuntu? My Google skills are not working on this question
<BadBatch> I am usiong a NAT router ok
<jim> gad0, will it index
<bazhang> okay
<tuntun> Does anyone know why Audacity creates lame (v3.97) mp3s around %10 larger than those made by MediaCoder for the same vbr level?
<BadBatch> I have just noticed that I cant seem to stealth port 30001 only close it
<Noobie> could someone tell me why i don't have option change size of partition and use free space when i am installing ubuntu?
<gad0> jim probly it'll, it based on mplayer
<jim> Thanks
<cwillu> Noobie, windows on it previously?
<Noobie> yep xp, i want to keep it
<BadBatch> any ideas bazhang?
<cwillu> Noobie, okay, reboot into xp, tell it to run a scan disk (it'll reboot and scan at this point), and then do a _clean_ shutdown (i.e., no reset switch)
<cwillu> Noobie, the installer won't touch a windows partition that may be damaged due to an unclean shutdown
<Noobie> ok, i used reboot button :)
<bazhang> http://teqnix.blogspot.com/2008/01/arnos-iptables-firewall-on-my-ubuntu.html like this BadBatch?
<Noobie> ty for help
<Nitroray> I have this problem....... When i try to do this: Appearance Preferences >> Visual Effects >> I try to put it on Extra.. But it says:/!\ Desktop Effects could not be enabled!
<bazhang> BadBatch: there is also a thread or two at ubuntuforums that may help
<BadBatch> kk ty
<bazhang> Nitroray: you have ccsm installed? and the correct 3d drivers for your card? what card?
<BadBatch> I can stealth it using iptables thats no problem...I was just wondering why I cant with my oruter!!
<Relaed> I am installing ubuntu now but it is hanging at 82% saying 'Scanning the mirror'
<bazhang> BadBatch: that arno's thing does work with nat from reading the blog post
<bazhang> Relaed: for how long now?
<Relaed> It has been hanging for 10 minutes
<Nitroray> BAZHANG: I have NVIDEA 256 mb.. and it automatically installed updates succesfully ( it was working at 800*600 now 1024*768 )
<bashca> please any 1 help to check this post  http://www.pastebin.ca/914914
<bazhang> Relaed: let it do that for a bit
<Relaed> bazhang, but the hard drive doesn't seem to be working and either is the dvd-rom
<bazhang> Nitroray: what exact card please
<Nitroray> BAZHANG: Ill check it now...
<bazhang> Relaed: give it a bit please
<Relaed> bazhang, ok, I gonna wait for some time.
<cadefy> Nitroray, damn man, ugly resolution
<bazhang> Relaed: it will time out eventually or successfully scan the mirrors--either nothing to worry about
<Nitroray> BAZHANG: I have this: Graphics Card: NVIDiA GeForce 256 (GENERIC)
<bazhang> bashca could you please briefly describe your problem with some precision please
<Nitroray> and i have a Packard Bell WideScreen (im on mums pc, not my stuff i run  @ 1600*1248)
<bazhang> Nitroray: is there a number with that? ;] like 8800 or something
<Nitroray> How to check that... ?
<Nitroray> Bazhang ?
<bazhang> the box the computer came in?
<bazhang> perhaps the 7 series though
<Nitroray> Mhh.. my mums is forgetting to keep them mostly, but i;ll search for now.. brb
<nipzor> need help here, installed steam via wine and trid to run some game with it (tf2) it starts up pretty well but the menu won't load, it said that i need directx. so i treid some tutorial about installing direct x on linux, but it didnt work, terminal gave me that error: http://pastebin.com/d3a56d4b7
<bazhang> what about lspci in the terminal Nitroray
<Relaed> bazhang, it's still not working. what should I do ?
<bashca> bazhang, may i post it to u  ??
<Nitroray> Bazhang: My mums threw it away :@
<frold> I follow a guide - but I dont understand this: Then we log out of our current desktop session. On the login screen, go to Options > Select Session..., choose Beryl and click on the Change Session button. Then log in with your username and password. You will then be asked:
<bashca> bazhang, http://www.pastebin.ca/914914
<frold> howto logout of current desktop session?
<bazhang> Relaed: two minutes? I meant more than that ;]
 * twosouls82 wonders if there is an 'afterupgrade-event' mechanism for apt-get
<bazhang> Nitroray: lspci in the terminal please
<DaveEngland> bazhang here?
<Nitroray> Yes, im in it..
<bazhang> DaveEngland: aye!
<Nitroray> Bazhang: Im in lspci in terminal..
<DaveEngland> bazhang: this is what i get, if i try with sudo modprobe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57039/
<Nitroray> copy all ?
<white_eagle> guys, maybe this is a stupid question, but, is there a "replacement" for total commander in linux? I want a program which will have similar functionality
<jim> gad That player worked well thanks.
<bazhang> Nitroray: nay! just tell me the last bit with the card number ;]
<Nitroray> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]
<Nitroray> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]
<Nitroray> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<Nitroray> 00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<Nitroray> 00:09.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)
<Nitroray> 00:09.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)
<FloodBot2> Nitroray: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frogzoo> white_eagle: midnight commander ?
<bazhang> DaveEngland: looking now
<white_eagle> Frogzoo: ???
<white_eagle> ok
<bashca> bazhang, did u got it
<white_eagle> found it, thanks !
<Nitroray> Bazhang: Did you read it? or shall i put it in a pastebin ?
<white_eagle> Frogzoo: is it in the repos?
<bazhang> Nitroray: haha dont paste it here--just tell me the very last bit (only the number like 7300 or something)
<bazhang> DaveEngland: did you try to reinsert the modules with sudo modprobe?
<Nitroray> Bazhang: ITs short, i pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57040/
<Frogzoo> whyking_: sure - 'mc'
<DaveEngland> bazhang: how do you mean reinset? with hand?
<whyking_> Frogzoo, leave me out of this!
<Frogzoo> whyking_: ok :)
<Nitroray> Bazhang: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR] (rev 10)
<whyking_> ;)
<Nitroray> Got it Bazhang ?
<Relaed> It's moving, bazhang, thanks very much.
<bullgard4> How to explain that systool considers acpi a sysfs bus?
<bazhang> Nitroray: how old is that card? do you have the restricted drivers new or legacy for it?
<bazhang> relaed np ;]
<hola> sameone cna help me to configure my webcam?
<Nitroray> I dont have a cd-rom or something, i just started in the world of Debian / Unix etc.. I was a follower of B.Gates :[
<Nitroray> Windows.
<Leechzilla> My sound's not working anymore at all (internal speakers worked before, but no headphone/mic/internal-mic/SPDIF ports worked) after I compiled alsa from source from the guide on ubuntu. This is my dmesg output ---> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=12018
<bazhang> DaveEngland: remember before when you did the insmod? instead of insmod try doing sudo modprobe
<jumbers> It seems that Nautilus isn't generating thumbnails for any of my video files. However, I upped the limit to 1GB, so why won't it generate the thumbnails for any type of video?
<bashca> bazhang, did u check the paste
<bazhang> bashca please briefly describe your problem here first
<bashca> bazhang, i have  usb mdsl modem  ,, i can'y  connect  through it
<bazhang> Nitroray: open up synaptic and search for nvidia--what driver does it say you have
<DaveEngland> bazhang: i have tryed with sudo modprobe but i get this error ->  FATAL: Module ieee80211_crypt_rtl.ko not found.
<Nitroray> Bazhang: What do you mean? How to open Synaptic?? Just in terminal ?
<bazhang> DaveEngland: this is in the same directory that you are trying to modprobe from? the ones where the compiled modules are?
<lei> sudo synaptic
<DaveEngland> bazhang yes
<bazhang> Nitroray: the gui synaptic
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> jumbers, try to run gconf-editor and check thumbnails under /desktop/gnome/
<Nitroray> Bazhang: Synaptic Packet Manager ??
<bazhang> yes!
<Nitroray> *Package
<Nitroray> okaay
<Nitroray> im in it.
<bazhang> ;]
<bazhang> !webcam | hola
<ubotu> hola: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Nitroray> Erm.. BazhanG: for what im looking here ? like some name i can search on ?
<hola> bazhang: it should be works
<bazhang> nvidia Nitroray
<hola> bazhang: but is not in the list
<bazhang> hola just a minute
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ hola check this list
<DaveEngland> bazhang: yes, it is in the directory!
<Nitroray> BAZHANG: COuld not find anything with Nvidea in it.
<bazhang> Nitroray: nothing with nvidia? do you have the restricted repos enabled?
<hola> bazhang: which is the link you given me
<bazhang> DaveEngland: that is the digitus card correct?
<DaveEngland> bazhang: yes, digitus!
<bashca> bazhang, ??
<Nitroray> Yeah, it says: Working Fine.
<Nitroray> Bazhang: Yeah, it says: Working Fine
<frold> anyone that can help with Beryl?
<DaveEngland> bazhang: if i type modprobe -l i can see the modules listen in the list!
<DaveEngland> listed*
<bashca> please i hope any 1 can help meeeeeeee ??
<ph0rensic> frold, beryl is now compiz0fusion
<bazhang> DaveEngland: try a restart and see if that holds
<DaveEngland> bazhang ok
<frold> But I run Beryl...
<frold> I just follow a guide :S
<bazhang> Nitroray: nothing with nvidia or nvidea ? (first spelling correct)
<origine> hello
<hola> bazhang: which is the link you given me
 * syc_ mohon pamid dulu..
<bazhang> hola scroll up please ;]
<frold> ph0rensic: composite wouldnt work....
<ph0rensic> frold, your not running gutsy?
<pajamian> hello everyone, I'm having a problem playing a dvd with gxine.  I have libdvdcss installed and when I attempt to open the DVD in gxine I get the error, "xine-lib: error: The xine engine failed to start.: No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.", I've been hunting for a solution but so far have been unable to find one, any suggestions?
<Nitroray> Bazhang: Thanks!!! it was not nvidea =P but it was Nvidia =(
<hola> bazhang: i dind see my webcam
<bazhang> haha Nitroray
<frold> ph0rensic:  Yes I run 7.10
<bazhang> hola no idea then
<ph0rensic> frold, hmm 7.10 uses compiz-fusion by default.. did you do a dist-upgrade to get 7.10?
<Nitroray> Bazhang: I have alot found, what to do now? mark them all for installation? (some are already marked)
<ph0rensic> pajamian, you have the libdvdcss2?
<pajamian> ph0rensic: yes
<frold> nope a fresh installl - and composite didnt worked so I just followed this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<pajamian> ph0rensic: from medibuntu
<bazhang> Nitroray: which are marked? I have to step away for a few minutes, can continue later
<frold> seems like I shouldnt then :S
<frold> What could a noob know about that .....
<Nitroray> Bazhang: You leaving now ?
<ph0rensic> frold, Yah you dont want beryl on gutsy
<bazhang> Nitroray: dinner time ;]
<phac3> why not
<frold> Howto get rid of it...
<ph0rensic> frold, Its a good idea to keep within your dist when following tutorials if possible
<Nitroray> Bazhang: When Ur back, Will you answer ?
<ph0rensic> when you installed your drivers for your vid card did you use the restricted manager?
<bazhang> Nitroray: your problem can be solved; if I am not here for the next little while certainly many other fine folks can help ;]
<iblicf> hi , i have an arch distro installed , i download hardy_alfa5's ISO  , can i use arch's grub to install with hard disk ? thanks
<bazhang> Nitroray: and of course I will help when I get back ;]
<ph0rensic> pajamian, I dunno man cant think im soo tired
<pajamian> ph0rensic: ok, thanks anyways.
<ph0rensic> frold, is your gfx card wkg no?
<pajamian> can anyone else help me with this?
<ph0rensic> pajamian, Not sure if it would help but do you have the w32codecs?
<frold> Im remove beryl... yes it worked but composite didnt...
<pajamian> ph0rensic: yes
<frold> Ill return when Im rid of Beryl
<ph0rensic> frold, you can stay here
<ph0rensic> frold, type sudo apt-get remove -purge beryl beryl-manager
<frold> I did: sudo apt-get remove beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<frold> -purge?
<ph0rensic> frold, you probably want to keep the themes but eh
<ph0rensic> frold, thats to remove anything left behind afaik
 * pawitp just resized his seamlessly integrated Windows >_>
<MidasWS_> in ssh, what's the command to zip an entire directory incl subdirs into a file at the dir above that?
<bashca> sorry but this channel i guess not helping ......
<frold> howto get rid off: /usr/bin/startberyl.sh
<frold> I did this in the install progress: sudo gedit /usr/bin/startberyl.sh
<Nitroray> Bazhang: Already back ? Just asking.. Because i haveit pasted :)
<ph0rensic> frold, sudo rm /usr/bin/startberyl.sh ?
<manson> hm what to do, last damned thing to get it floating again it seems
<Nitroray> brb
<manson> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<manson> seems like kinda old shit aswell
<bullgard4> How to explain that systool considers acpi a sysfs bus?
<bazhang> haha Nitroray give it to me--then I will go
<ph0rensic> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> manson language please
<manson> ah sorry
<bazhang> np ;]
<eX_> hi to all , i have a question...  How can i to recover video driver in ubuntu?
<pajamian> ph0rensic: I just installed vlc, that seems to be working.
<frold> ph0rensic: Im back - I now running the session gnome
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> eX_, u mean reinstall them?
<ph0rensic> pajamian, oh yah?? odd..
<frold> It now looks like before Beryl
<eX_> Gnome doesn
<eX_> 't
<eX_> boot
<eX_> only cmd
<ph0rensic> frold, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> eX_, what did u do?
<eX_> -= [Gutsy]TuTUXG =- mm this is main problem i don't know what to do :)
<Looooooongcat>   |  #    # |
<Looooooongcat>   \     @   |
<Looooooongcat>    \   _|_ /
<Looooooongcat>   |_____   \   \__/
<Looooooongcat>    |    \__/
<FloodBot2> Looooooongcat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Looooooongcat> isnt working
<MidasWS_> in ssh, what's the command to zip an entire directory incl subdirs into a file at the dir above that?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> eX_, what did u do to make it unable to start X session?
<frold> ph0rensic: is done...
<eX_> -= [Gutsy]TuTUXG =- i change video driver...
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> eX_, ok, through apt-get?
<ph0rensic> frold, ok go to system preferences - advanced desktop effects settings
<frold> ph0rensic: cool :D
<frold> Why was that package not there from the start :D
<ph0rensic> frold, I dunno
<eX_> -= [Gutsy]TuTUXG =- no...
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> eX_, and what video card u have? what driver u changed?
<ph0rensic> frold, they decided you should install it.. no big deal.. good thing is compiz comes default
<DaveEngland> bazhang: yo! i dont know.. i just cant get ubuntu to recognize my card:(
<eX_> -= [Gutsy]TuTUXG =- i install ubuntu on dell latitude d505
<ph0rensic> frold, now check to see if it works
<frold> where to see if my grafic card support "extra"
<frold> it does :D
<eX_> -= [Gutsy]TuTUXG =- intel 82855 gm/gme
<frold> I have set it to normal...
<frold> I have a ATI mobility Readon x300
<dougcosine> test
<eX_> -= [Gutsy]TuTUXG =- then i change driver to other standart but for this video card...
<frold> I dont know if thats "a faster grafic card"
<rockwellgump_> test?
<ph0rensic> frold, type in ccsm from the cli
<frold> cli?
<eX_> -= [Gutsy]TuTUXG =- Main problem how to recover old video driver :)
<frold> ahh terminal..
<checkers> hi all, I noticed that when you run `w`, some users show their action clocked with '[priv]'. How can I do this to my own account?
<ph0rensic> eX_, you talking about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<eX_> -= ph0rensic =- i dont't know ... :)
<bullgard4> How to explain that systool considers acpi a sysfs bus?
<frold> ph0rensic:  there are many settings in there :D
<ph0rensic> eX_, If you want to reconfigure you graphics drivers thats what you would do, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ph0rensic> frold, yes this is like the beryl-manager
<NiggPlz> /\___/\
<NiggPlz>   |  #    # |
<NiggPlz>   \     @   |
<NiggPlz>    \   _|_ /
<NiggPlz>   |_____   \   \__/
<NiggPlz>    |    \__/
<FloodBot2> NiggPlz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph0rensic> frold, but with a little more stuff
<ph0rensic> NiggPlz, dickhead
<afancy> Hi, when i installed rpm package in ubnutu, i said: error: Failed dependencies:
<afancy>         /bin/sh is needed by
<ph0rensic> afancy, ubuntu uses deb not rpm
<eX_> -= ph0rensic =- i can to write it in command line?
<eX_> -= ph0rensic =- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ph0rensic> eX_, yes
<afancy> my my package is rpm
<eX_> -= ph0rensic =- thank's
<Nitroray> Bazhang: I was drinking coffee.. Want it now? ?
<afancy> but my package is rpm
<ph0rensic> afancy, what package?
<RooNey> anyone knows how to install java on a firefox64?
<afancy> adobe-release-i386-1.0-1.noarch.rpm
<ph0rensic> RooNey, don't you just install the ubuntu-restriced-extras package?
<bazhang> Nitroray: go ahead--and I will then go eat dinner ;]
<Nitroray> Bazhang: When you want it, its here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57042/plain/
<afancy> deb
<afancy> bash: deb: command not found
<ph0rensic> afancy, That your packages are .rpms has no bearing to the fact that ubuntu uses .deb packages
<RooNey> it is useless, 'coz it doesn't work well with facebook's applets
<afancy> so, how to install it?
<Nitroray> .deb is from Debian right ph0rensic ?
<ph0rensic> Nitroray, yes
<ph0rensic> afancy, what are you trying to install?
<afancy> i want to install flash plugin on my seamonkey  browser
<capicu> hey guise whats going on
<ph0rensic> Nitroray, .deb is the form of debian packages, which ubuntu uses
<Nitroray> Because Ubuntu is based on Debian, And debian on Linux?
<capicu> lol
<RooNey> ph0rensic, I just read that java6 does not support firefox64
<ph0rensic> Nitroray, Yes but debian is linux, it is one of the many distributions or flavors of linux
<Nitroray> Yes. Im from Windows, sorry :( grown up with it..
<ph0rensic> RooNey, ok
<afancy> <ph0rensic>: how to install it?
<ph0rensic> Nitroray, no its fine
<rahul_> just installed ubuntu on 100th machine.
<Nitroray> Thanks.\
<ph0rensic> afancy, Seamonkey doesn't use .xpi installers?
<RooNey> ph0rensic, that is why i am asking if anyone knows how to install a java in fireofx64
<afancy> xpi??
<afancy> what is the xpi?
<Nitroray> RooNey? What for you use Java, Online for some site or offline?
<ph0rensic> afancy, I think that is the mozilla install files
<RooNey> Nitroray, online e.g. facebook photo upload
<manson> noone know how to fix this?
<manson> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<afancy> yes, i have install seamonkey. but it cannot display flash
<frold> ph0rensic:  I say thank you for taking your time to help!
<rahul_> how do i run flash cs3 on ubuntu???
<thyultimate> is there anyway to change the colour of the text on the panel on ubuntu 7.10??? i have a dark bkg  so cant see anything on the panels
<ph0rensic> frold, no prob everything wkg ok?
<Nitroray> RooNeey: Yes, well for example: When you go to www.Youtube.com it will say (on mozilla firefox it does) Want to install Missing Plugins ?
<Nitroray> Try that.
<frold> rahul_: via Wine but which CS3 photoshop or dreamweaver?
<ph0rensic> RooNey, Would firefox say firefox 64? Or does firefox auto d/l the 64-bit if my system is 64 bit
<RooNey> Nitroray, I installed icedtea7java version but it still doesn't work well in facebook
<Nitroray> Strange.
<frold> rahul_:  they aint fully support.... I run DreamWaever 8 that way and it works okay....
<rahul_> cs2 works on wine. what about cs3???
<ph0rensic> afancy, I haven't used that one, but they should have something similar to get extensions like firefox right?
<RooNey> ph0rensic, if you have a 64 system, most pro'bly you've got a firefox64, unless you make a force-install of a 32bits version
<Nitroray> RooNey: Why dont you un-install that Java, go again to the site with mozilla firefox, and wait untill it says: Install Missing Plugins?
<ph0rensic> RooNey, Ok, let me see if my flash is wkg then
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> rahul_, ps cs3 is not working yet under wine w/o some works
<Nitroray> Or do some updates.
<thyultimate> any ideas?? :(
<RooNey> Nitroray, I did that, it doesn't work
<frold> ph0rensic:  seems like it does...
<Toast> Can anyone help me get helix or realplayer working on 64bit gutsy?
<Nitroray> Facebook is not having problems ? Technical ?
<ph0rensic> RooNey, It tells me flash is wkg on my pc
<Nitroray> RooNey: Or you try opera..
<Lartza_> help please, ultrastar-ng isnt working
<JoshuaRL> toast, i dont think that real released a version for 64bit
<lassesandberg42> hello everyone, i just upgraded from a 2 year old geforce card to a new 8800 gt, but drivers arent working now, i can only get 640x480 and no 3d acceleration. can anyone guide me through updating drivers etc, im very new to linux
<Lartza_> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:803:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<Lartza_> -!- ALSA snd_pcm_open failed: Invalid argument
<RooNey> Nitroray, Facebook applets don't work well with linux but with windows
<JoshuaRL> toast: you'll probably have to force-architecture it in.
<RooNey> ph0rensic, wkg?
<gold44> what apps are in dvd iso?
<Toast> joshuaRL, will it run?
<ph0rensic> lassesandberg42, If you pm me i will try to help you
<ph0rensic> RooNey, working
<ph0rensic> brb
<Nitroray> Bazhang: You readed it ?
<JoshuaRL> toast: not sure, haven't tried it myself.  running 64bit though, feels ya.
<lassesandberg42> ph0rensic , how do i do that? im new to irc as well :P
<RooNey> ph0rensic, but I am dealing with Java not flash...
<bullgard4> How to explain that systool considers acpi a sysfs bus?
<Nitroray> RooNey: Why dont you try the emulator 2 windows ?
<Nitroray> Forgot its name.
<Toast> I think when I next reinstall, I'm going to move to 32 bit, but I can't do that for a couple of months.
<RooNey> Nitroray, it's a fxxxking mess
<Nitroray> Really ?
<Nitroray> YOu mean the emulator ?
<Lartza_> help please, ultrastar-ng isnt working
<Lartza_> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:803:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<ph0rensic> RooNey, haha oh yah
<Lartza_> -!- ALSA snd_pcm_open failed: Invalid argument
<RooNey> Nitroray, yes... 'coz I don't want to re-install it... I've already have a windows in another partition
<JoshuaRL> Toast, just stay with it.  we're all gonna be there eventually anyway, and the more people we have the faster stuff like this gets fixed.
<ph0rensic> lassesandberg42, are you registered?
<lassesandberg42> ph0rensic , sorry, what do you mean? :P
<RooNey> Nitroray, and emulating from another partition, you need to change your system profile as you are having differente hardaware devices
<ph0rensic> !register | lassesandberg42
<ubotu> lassesandberg42: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Toast> joshuaRA, Truecrype doesn't install, either. Was thinking about building it, but don't really have the time to mess around :(
<Nitroray> RooNey; I think i dont know it.. :| SOrry
<ph0rensic> RooNey, any good sites i can test java?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sun.java.com
<RooNey> ph0rensic, java? www.yuanta.com.tw or facebook.com uploading pics
<RooNey> and yeah sun.java.com
<Toast> Are there any players available on gutsy x86-64 to play real player streams, other than realplayer or helix?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mplayer?
<Toast> will try it again. Last time I tried on another machine (debian), it wouldn't have it.
<JoshuaRL> toast, im not sure but I don't think so.  look in the x86_64 forum for getlibs.  should help if you want to force it.
 * Toast added getlibs to my reading list
<Toast> yuck, messed up my 1st/3rd personage
 * Nitroray thinks Bazhang is having dinner
<betim_> any one knows can i use tv out as second monitor on ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> betim_, Yes you should be able to
<betim_> hmm, any tutorial on this ph0rensic ?
<Link> can anyone tell me a time lapse program for ubuntu???
<PC3> guys 1st hi all :) 2nd -_- I can't connect to the internet on Ubuntu I have ethernet card
<Link> working with a pholips webcam
<betim_> PC3: ifconfig
<NetEcho> Does Ubuntu automaticly install Intel Pro Wifi drivers for laptop or is that still an iffy driver?
<Link> working with a philips webcam
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, which nic u have?
<pml49> PC3:WIFI or ethernet?
<NetEcho> trying to figure it out right now but windows seems to have fubard the driver itself
<NetEcho> I rarely use the laptop
<ph0rensic> betim_, you can try this one .. is for twinview in general but there is an option to say what type second screen is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<PC3> betim_, eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:7D:BB:DD:94
<PC3>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<PC3>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:4294967272 overruns:0 frame:0
<PC3>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:368 overruns:0 carrier:0
<PC3>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<PC3>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<FloodBot2> PC3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NetEcho> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<betim_> ph0rensic: thanks a lot :)
<Link> can anyone tell me a time lapse program for ubuntu???for a webcam
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, install the restricted module will help
<NetEcho> the Ubuntu installer has it?
<betim_> PC3: hmm, do you have static ip or dhcp, and do you use pppoe?
<ph0rensic> betim_, I haven't tried the new method.. old method has worked wonders for me
<NetEcho> see I'm deciding between doing a deb install or ubuntu for ease
<MinuteElectron> What is the status of wifi in the latest version of ubuntu?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, yes, and have u try to use the restricted manager?
<PC3> betim_ dhcp
<NetEcho> I've actually never used ubuntu before
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> it should tell u what driver u need NetEcho
<betim_> PC3: sudo dhclient eth0
<NetEcho> been using slackware for the last 10 years and deb for the last
<Link> for wifi, use easy wifi radar
<Link> is a very good program
<NetEcho> and I'm just not in the mood for a lot of configuration since I just need a quick and dirty webserver setup
<oddalot> gcc -o hello hello.c
<pml49> PC3 : be careful to special character in your WPA key
<NetEcho> [Gutsy]TuTUXG thanks man
<ph0rensic> My desktop = http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/sizes/l/
<oddalot> it says the header files are missing
<oddalot> what am i doing wrong?
<oddalot> trying to compile helloworld simple program
<Z_> t.org
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, found it?
<PC3> betim_ , it give no DCC Clinet or somthin like that -.- and I have to restart to get u the exactly msg should I ?
<betim_> ph0rensic: cool, i'm trying to make a tv channel :P
<NetEcho> [Gutsy]TuTUXG nope is it on the cd or on the website?
<NetEcho> if its on the cd I haven't downloaded it yet
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, both
<oddalot> are the header files for the gcc installer not there by default?
<NetEcho> ah
<NetEcho> help.ubuntu?
<betim_> PC3: try to set static ip, go to any machine where internet works, and find a free ip on that range
<ph0rensic> oddalot, I haven't compiled much of anything but... you have build-essentials?
<oddalot> no
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, just try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<oddalot> what is build essentials?
<betim_> PC3: then try sudo ifconfig eth0 <IP> netmask <NETMASK> up; sudo route add default gw <GATEWAY>
<ph0rensic> oddalot, do sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<NetEcho> ah ubuntu uses sudo by default?
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, yes
<NetEcho> smart
<pml49> quit
<oddalot> ok thanks
<PC3> betim_, we haven't static Ip I'm in my home and i have a speedtouch router with DHCP system and PPPOE connection
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, why switch from slax to ubuntu.. make life a lil simpler??
<betim_> PC3: then try sudo ppppoeconf eth0
<betim_> PC3: then try sudo pppoeconf eth0
<NetEcho> ph0rensic just because I don't wanna fiddle with all the settings on a non-production machine
<oddalot> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<oddalot> err sorry
<oddalot> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<oddalot> >
<oddalot> ?
<PC3> it get no connection I tried it
<NetEcho> I know I can get Debian systems up and running quite quickly then I figured ubuntu would be even faster because its meant to be user friendly
<betim_> oddalot: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoshuaRL_> oddalot are you sure you have all the repos enabled?
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, heeh got ya.. bt3 is based on slackware right?
<oddalot> no s on the end
<oddalot> i think
<NetEcho> bt3?
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, backtrack
<NetEcho> hrm good question
<betim_> oddalot: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list; and comment a first or second line with something cdrom
<oddalot> build-essential
<oddalot> no s
<JoshuaRL_> oddalot, yep build-essential
<ph0rensic> oddalot, ahh haha
<ph0rensic> odd sorry
<oddalot> :D
<JoshuaRL_> got me too
<NetEcho> ph0rensic haven't looked at it at all
<ph0rensic> oddalot, i do that sometimes
<NetEcho> as if you guys have a mirror at U of Waterloo
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, oh k... was there another branch of slack not too long ago?
<NetEcho> thats pretty sweet
<NetEcho> Im getting 5mbps from it
<thundercles> hey, I'm having trouble with udev, anyone know a lot about it?
<PC3> betim_, I tried it nothin :/
<NetEcho> ph0rensic quite a few actually a few 64bit branches and the slax I believe is the livecd version
<AfroRowan> hey
<AfroRowan> i have downloaded a couple of logon screens... but how do i install them ?
 * NetEcho sure hopes the windows burning crap can burn a bootable ISO lol
<PC3> betim_, when I tried the liveCD it was workin -_-
<betim_> PC3: try sudo dhclient3
<thundercles> AfroRowan
<thundercles> are you using KDE or gnome
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, Its in system - admin - login window
<up_the_irons> hey all, it's my first day with ubuntu 7.10 on a new Thinkpad T61.  Things are working great.  Does anyone know how to make the left windows key act like caps-lock?  Something to do with .Xmodmap, but i'm not sure the details
<NetEcho> ph0rensic: so aside from the excessive user friendliness ubuntu still operates basicaly like debian right?
<NetEcho> as far as upgrading stuff via apt and what not
<AfroRowan> ph0rensic, i dont have that...
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, afaik yes .. minor tweaking here and there
<PC3> betim_, I noticed astarnge somthin the Ethernet card led didn't work @ all
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, you on KDE?
<NetEcho> good good
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, if u browse ubuntu home page under download there should be some free burning programs links there
<AfroRowan> wat u mean
<AfroRowan> i have ubuntu gutsy
<betim_> PC3: then check cable
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, what ubuntu is it kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu?
<AfroRowan> ubuntu
<NetEcho> [Gutsy]TuTUXG not the burning programs I have an issue with I just don't wanna go through a lengthy install of nero and then a long reboot due to the raid arrays
<thundercles> they are diferent window managers
<AfroRowan> no k x or ed
<PC3> betim_, not a caple prob cause it workin now on windous
<ph0rensic> sys-admin-login .. you dont have it?
<NetEcho> hrm the laptop should actually have some
<AfroRowan> no
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> NetEcho, i dont think u need to reboot with those programs
<ph0rensic> your using gnome right?
<NetEcho> [Gutsy]TuTUXG thanks
<AfroRowan> dunno... i have ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<thundercles> hrm, maybe he doesn't have all the gnome packages instaloled somehow phorensic
<betim_> PC3: paste somewhere lspci
<AfroRowan> i dont know more
<ph0rensic> thundercles, possibly but more than likely he would
 * NetEcho needs to setup a webserver environment so he can get started on an online game guide
<elbermungsterses> i have a problem. ever since i created a PPPoE connection networkmanager doesn't show wireless anymore. can someone please help me?
<AfroRowan> but i do have the dutch version
<PC3> betim_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57045/
<NetEcho> my webhost had to shutdown due to excessive ddos :(
<thundercles> well, AfroRowan, what menus do you have in the System menu
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, it should be somewhere off of the system menu
<sulle> Whats up?
<AfroRowan> hmm
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, do you have system - pref - main menu?
<betim_> PC3: try to set a static ip on range that dhcp gives you should get something
<AfroRowan> yes p
<AfroRowan> *ph0rensic
<ph0rensic> ok open that up and lets see if we can find it
<dhanar_10> anyone have compiled mupen64 (no gui)?
<ph0rensic> thundercles, maybe its not selected as being shown
<PC3> betim_m K I'll rebooot and login to Ubuntu and try to set Static Ip
<thundercles> hrm, that's a possibility, it's been a while since I've used gnome tho
<AfroRowan> Got it
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, did you find it?
<AfroRowan> yes
<thundercles> ah, those tricky dutch reorganized the menus
<ph0rensic> was it checked?
<AfroRowan> lol
<AfroRowan> nop[e
<NetEcho> wait a minute Alpha Centauri runs on linux too
<NetEcho> too bad most other games don't
<otello> hello to everybody
<thundercles> hey ph0rensics, do you know a lot about udev here on ubuntu, it's giving me a hard time and I havn't used udev since I was running gentoo like 4 years ago
<ph0rensic> thundercles, no idea sorry.. i still haven't even learned much bash yet
<thundercles> arg, the ubuntu support hasn't been much help on this
<ph0rensic> thundercles, I may appear to know things.. but Im really an idiot
<thundercles> there's gotta be someone else whose SATA drive is just being shanghaied by udev which isn't allowing the os to do much with it :/
<ph0rensic> thundercles, I've noticed alot of the really knowledgeable people have been absent lately
<dhanar_10> !mupen64
<thundercles> I tried to get on earlier before I knew it was udevs fault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mupen64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ph0rensic> thundercles, Oh the woes of sata
<elbermungsterses> please?
<thundercles> and tried to ask the question then, but no one would answer, then I started answering questions :(
<AfroRowan> hey does anybody knows how i can set my wallpapers to random choice at startup ?
<thundercles> and tell me about it, the only reason I have this SATA drive is cause XP wouldn't touch it
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> AfroRowan, wp-tray?
<thundercles> so the owner of it gave it to me
<spectie> freenode.net
<AfroRowan> whats that
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> google it
<thundercles> the weird part is that I installed FC6 on this drive on that computer to make sure the drive even works
<pawan> how to capture youtube videos in firefox browser
<ph0rensic> thundercles, hmm.. dont most motherboards now a-days have mostly sata and 1 ata??
<thundercles> thenI bring it over here and I have trouble with FC6, Debian, and now Ubuntu
<willscarlet^^> i have a nero *.mdf dvd image, how do i mount it as a virtual cd ... i forgot ???
<NetEcho> ph0rensic if I can settle into Ubuntu with ease I may do a dual boot system and just use windows for gaming
<thundercles> yes, it has two IDEs
<ph0rensic> pawalls, download the extension..downloadhelper i think its called
<thundercles> but I don't want to thrash around in any of those HDs to make room for a fresh install
<thundercles> cause I'm a data packrat and all of my IDE drives are full of unsorted data :(
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, ubuntu IMO is very easy to work with..then again Im not too in-depth into the crazy bash programming and what not.. dualbooting is a cinch to set up with xp
<thundercles> that's why I was stoked when I found this drive that I forgot I had, and found the SATA controller built into the mobo I didn't know existed
<NetEcho> oh yea
<pawan> in ubuntu
<NetEcho> ph0rensic just not easy to setup with XP on a Raid array supposedly lol
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> pawan, after u watch the video, don't close/switch it, the flv file should be in the /tmp
<thundercles> apperently not easy to set up a raid array period :(
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, haha yah you could have problems with that
<NetEcho> BASH scripting is fun
<NetEcho> actually BASH uses the same syntax as BASIC
<thundercles> and yes automating stuff with BASH scripts is very useful
<ph0rensic> thundercles, haha yes raid has given many people trouble
<NetEcho> thundercles depends on the controler
<NetEcho> my mobo has an onboard controller
<NetEcho> -l
<thundercles> yeah, this one is onboard too
<NetEcho> so the raid array took me like 2 minutes to setup
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, Do  you do any python programming?
<NetEcho> just getting windows to install without a floppy drive was interesting
<willscarlet^^> how do i mount a dvd image ??
<thundercles> but it is via, and via doesn't like to play with others well
<NetEcho> ph0rensic not really
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, what raid you use?
<thundercles> just the image not on a drive willscarlet?
<NetEcho> ph0rensic RAID 1
<thundercles> I mean not on a DVD?
<thundercles> like you have an iso
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, so thats what, just mirror?
<mad_max02> willscarlet^^, use acetoneiso
<willscarlet^^> the image is a dvd image ..... on a dvd  in my dvddrive
<NetEcho> yea
<thundercles> well I'd try acetoneiso, I've only done it in console...
<thundercles> but if that doesn't work I can tell you how to do it in the console
<ph0rensic> willscarlet^^, the easy way? download gmountiso
<AfroRowan> hmm i found drapes in add/remove is that also a good wallpaper randomizer ?
<thundercles> ooo they are coming out with all kinds of handy tools for the GUI nowadays, arn't they
<willscarlet^^> thankyou!!
<thundercles> well anyways NetEcho, the controller appears to be working fine
<thundercles> I modprobed and all the proper modules are running for it
<thundercles> and udev is managing the drive on it and is reporting it
<thundercles> I just have no idea how to use udev, it's been like 4 years and I used it on gentoo last
<NetEcho> thundercles nice
<thundercles> nice?
<ph0rensic> whats nice about his drive not wkg?
<AfroRowan> hmm i found drapes in add/remove is that also a good wallpaper randomizer ?
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, dunno try it, if it doesn't work get rid of it
<AfroRowan> lol
<thundercles> I usaully like to use the net to see what packages I think I'll like before even getting them off a package manager, it helps you not get crappy packages
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/01/random-wallpaper-in-gnome/
<thundercles> because lord knows my other computer running server programs on debian's whole 8 gig root drive is full of nothing but packages
<slider> Hi all, I need help: I cannot change the numbers of desktops
<thundercles> gnome or kde?
<thundercles> slider
<floppy-shuriken> where do I add daemons in ubuntu?
<slider> gnome
<slider> ubuntu 7.10
<thundercles> floppy, which kind of daemons
<thundercles> and slider, it'll be in the system-preferences
<thundercles> and in there it'll be in
<floppy-shuriken> like mpd daemons
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> thundercles, try apt-get autoclean?
<slider> I can't find it...
<rilo> where is the $IFS variable set for bash? I thought it would be in .bashrc
<thundercles> ummm I will right now
<Nitroray> BAZHANG: Your back ???? Read-ed it ?
<thundercles> and then try system-admin slider
<ph0rensic> slider, is this for compiz??
<AfroRowan> drapes is a great program ;)
<AfroRowan> easy and working very well
<AfroRowan> but not now, it turned grey
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, cool. if I didn't ..haha
<slider> I use compiz... in the desktop selector in the bar there's 4 desktop but i can use only 2...
<thundercles> o
<AfroRowan> damn it turned grey
<thundercles> well
<ph0rensic> slider, probably use the ccsm to change it
<slider> ok, I'm trying...
<AfroRowan> what happened ?
<floppy-shuriken> is there a app where I can see the daemons and kernel modules?
<thundercles> ack, same with mine, If it's like that when I'm done installing I'll have to change that too
<ph0rensic> AfroRowan, Did you try that site i gave u
<thundercles> and oh yeh, remember that gnome calls them "workspaces" not desktops
<ph0rensic> thundercles, you install drape too?
<thundercles> drape?
<AfroRowan> yes ph0rensic
<thundercles> yes there is floppy
<thundercles> but it's in the console
<lollo> i've installed a program through wine ... if i wanna uninstall it i only must delete the relative installation folder in C:Programs ?
<thundercles> it's in the console ps
<slider> where I can choose the number of desktop in ccsm?
<thundercles> that will show you what's running
<AfroRowan> weltall
<lollo> i've installed a program through wine ... if i wanna uninstall it i only must delete the relative installation folder in C:Programs ?
<ph0rensic> slider, I think it is in the general section
<lassesandberg42> hello everyone, i just now upgraded from a 2 year old crap geforce card to a brand new GT 8800 , but im having trouble configuring my drivers to work, i got no 3d acceleration and can only take 640x480. my old card worked with a driver in "restricted drivers manager" but i cant select that for my new one.. keep in mind im new to linux
<AfroRowan> are you from CWCheat ?
<ph0rensic> lassesandberg42, your back did you register?
<thundercles> go to the nvidia website lassesanderberg
<lassesandberg42> ph0rensic sorry, can you send that link again?
<ph0rensic> !register | lassesandberg42
<ubotu> lassesandberg42: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<NetEcho> wow I call in a noise complaint and 4 cops show up within 10 mins
<thundercles> lassesandberg, if you go to the nvidia site, they have the drivers there, whether or not ubuntu has it's own installation thing for them, you will need those
<lollo> i've installed a program through wine ... if i wanna uninstall it i only must delete the relative installation folder in C:Programs ?
<thundercles> because the ubutnu repo can't distribute the nvidia drivers without their permission
<ph0rensic> thundercles, Id reccomend him using the restricted manager
<Werdna> hey, how much space would I need to mirror gutsy/main? I can't see it anywhere on the internet, after a bit of googling?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, if that program has an uninstaller, it should work
<thundercles> who?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, with wine, of cuz
<draker832> hello, I am looking for help to solve a network connection with ubuntu 7.10
<thundercles> what is the network problem draker
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Werdna, around 5 g
<lollo> yeah i've noticed it now in application -> wine thx :D
<draker832> my wired connection worked well so far
<Werdna> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: ooh, not too bad
<draker832> this morning stop working. I can connect to the DHCP
<Werdna> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: where'd you find that out? is there a list someplace
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Werdna, that's only for the main tho
<thundercles> nvidia was pretty big on wanting you to download the drivers from them so they could make you agree not to mess with thier drivers
<draker832> I get an address and receive packets
<draker832> but cannot send any
<thundercles> okay drake
<thundercles> can you ping anything else on the network
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Werdna, read an article about it, forgot where it is
<draker832> no thunder, I can't
<Werdna> how much with universe?
<thundercles> not even it's ip adress 192.erue
<thundercles> try and ifconfig
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Werdna, gonna be more
<thundercles> and see what pops up
<Werdna> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: o rly?
<draker832> wait a moment :)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Werdna, there are a lot of pkgs my friend
<Werdna> indeed
<slider> nothing to be done...
<thundercles> if it's just a dhcp issue, and not a bigger networking issue, sudo dhcpcd will probably fix it drake
<lollo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG,  damn i've deleted the folder yesterday, now in application - wine - programs i see the name of the program and some files related to it ... and i can't delete them from the scroll menu !!! is there a solution ?
<draker832> thunder, ifconfig correctly shows the settings for eth0
<slider> I switch the number of desktop to 4 in the ccsm but doesn't work...
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, it's really doesnt matter to leave them there
<thundercles> try running sudo dhcpcd then
<draker832> i can ping myself (127.0.0.1) but not any other address
<thundercles> that'll restart the dhcp client daemon
<rsa_md5> if i install wicd, what would happen to the default network manager?
<lollo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG,  so it's not a problem if i keep them there ?
<thundercles> or start it if it isn't even started yet
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, no
<lollo> jojojoojjo thc ;)
<ph0rensic> slider i think there is one that says horizontal spaces .. set that to 4
<slider> what if my ccsm don't change the desktop number?
<draker832> thunder, i can restart the network with /etc/init.d/networking restart . It get an address and even the DNS servers are configured correctly. I repeate, the connection worked fine since this morning
<slider> ok
<mavi-> slider: restart compiz
<thundercles> are you sure your router is working right drake?
<slider> right thaks...
<mavi-> my ccsm doesnt apply until i restart
<mavi-> but it is supposed to do
<thundercles> have you tried connecting to it from another computer?
<slider> now works... 3 rather than 4 but works
<pac1> anyone else having sound card troubles? I'm trying to play a movie and things are just broken.
<pawan> how to save youtube videos
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> pawan, after u watch the video, don't close/switch it, the flv file should be in the /tmp
<pawan> how to save it
<tarun> delete it
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ...
<thundercles> because 9/10 when all services are running fine, and it was working just a second ago, with networking, it's the router or the cables
<slider> I love you all.. see you. Thanks
<Sharpie> is there an alternative to logging into ubuntu with a password? (i remember reading something about clicking images in the right order a while ago)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> cp /tmp *.flv ~/
<thundercles> TuTUXG I did do the apt-get autoclean
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya?
<thundercles> but udev is still puzzling me
<knifepoint> So im trying to install good ol world of padman and im stuck. "sudo ./worldofpadman.run" creates this "sudo: ./worldofpadman.run: command not found"
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> thundercles, how does that relate to udev?
<thundercles> umm that's my problem
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> oh, i c
<thundercles> udev has shanghaied my sata drive
<thundercles> and isn't sharing it with the rest of the OS
<sami> knifepoint: either chmod +x blah.run or sudo sh blah.run
<noldrys> hello, i try to install ubuntu on my ps3, but at the install i get an kernel problem, some1 can help
<knifepoint> sami: tried that no luck
<knifepoint> sami: im stumped
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> thundercles, shanghaied?
<davey_> channel: #gnucash
<pawan> how to save it
<sami> Well i never liked sudo at the first place so.. Sorry.
<sami> sudo passwd is my opinion.
<knifepoint> sami: im an idiot....... i did -x.... haha thanks for the help champ
<davey_> \gnucash
<pawan> youtube videos
<sami> knifepoint: hehe everyone make mistakes like that.
<sami> wait until you get to quick for your own good and do rm -rf /*/* instead of rm -rf */*/
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ...
<thundercles> I'm seeing if I can use du to get to the bottom of it right now
<de_pele> hello, can somebody help me with a livecd - apache - no images problem?
<PC3> betim, back and not workin :)
<MrStein> Is nVidia 8800GT supported in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<stupidwhiteman> hi all, the sound just stopped working on my comp...any ideas? it's not the headphones
<thundercles> stupidwhiteman, have you checked the system-preferences menu on sound?
<pawan> hello
<stupidwhiteman> I'm running xfce how do I get there?
<thundercles> what kind of sound card are you using
<pawan> how to download youtubevideos
<thundercles> open up the console
<ph0rensic> MrStein, I believe the answer is no ints not supported because of the proprietary drivers, but yes it will work
<mahogny> how do I check if my ubuntu install is 32 or 64 bit?
<stupidwhiteman> thundercles, okay
<ph0rensic> pawalls, I told you, download downloadhelper from the firefox get extensions
<sami> pawan: checkout youtube_dl
<thundercles> well what kind of sound card are you using first swm?
<MrStein> ph0rensic: I just booted the 7.10 desktop CD and have no picture, that's why I ask. (yes, I know about the licence "wars")
<thundercles> I'll find out what you are modprobing for
<elkbuntu> sami, please dont type that stuff in channels... some people may accidentally take it as advice
<sami> Or copy the tmp files while watching
<draker832> thunder, sorry for the delay, I am doing an experiment in the mean time. The router works fine, the computer I am using is connected to the same network. The problem is definetly on my computer, since once obtained an IP address it stops talking with the network. If i ping whatever address, there is no network activity (no packets sent). The strange thingh is that the card receives packets from the network
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> pawan, install miro
<sami> elkbuntu: hahaha seriously?
<stupidwhiteman> I'm not sure, thundercles
<thundercles> ummm well can you open up the device manager
<thundercles> and find out real quick?
<q_> hi
<elkbuntu> sami, it's happened before, yeah
<thundercles> try ifconfig -d eth0 then
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sami, i didnt tell him to do it while watching
<sami> Um.. Ok.
<q_> e d någen så snakke norsk her?????????????????
<thundercles> and try putting it back up with ifconfig -u eht0
<elkbuntu> !no > q_
<q_> okey
<pawan> then
<stupidwhiteman> I'm sorry I don't know where the device manager is
<thundercles> ummm
<sami> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: It might clean the temp while the movie's closed
<thundercles> I've never used xfce
<stupidwhiteman> well I've got a console
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sami, ya, but he wants to save it
<stupidwhiteman> can I tell if a soundcard is working?
<thundercles> well try modprobe
<pawan> installed now
<thundercles> and after it put
<thundercles> lets see
<gold44> is debian the biggest distro out there in terms of application count?
<ph0rensic> mahogny, did anyone answer you?
<PC3> guys can't connect to the net on my ubuntu  :( and it was workin when LiveCD
<sami> then cp /tmp/whateveryoutubecallsitsmovies.flv /path/
<thundercles> try modprobe snd-card* first
<q_> what you doing know
<ompaul> gold44, more than likely but that is offtopic for here
<mahogny> ph0rensic, not that I can see
<NetEcho> mahogny!
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sami, so before close it u save it, what's the problem?
<mahogny> NetEcho hello :)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> cp /tmp *.flv ~/ ,that's what i said
<ph0rensic> mahogny, try uname -a in a term
<q_> hi!
<NetEcho> long time no see bud
<gold44> is ubuntu the biggest distro out there in terms of application count?
<stupidwhiteman> I see I need the name of the soundcard
<stupidwhiteman> yikes
<sami> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: Find what's wrong in your command
<mahogny> ph0rensic if it doesn't mention 64 bit, shall I assume 32 bit?
<kurt^cobain> halo
<thundercles> no you don't need the name
<thundercles> actually try this
<ph0rensic> mahogny, yes, more than likely it is 32 bit.. if it was 64 it would say x86_64 after UTC
<thundercles> modprobe -l *alsa
<thundercles> if you have a card and it'd working with alsa
<thundercles> something will show up
<stupidwhiteman> yes
<thundercles> what shows up?
<de_pele> hello, can somebody help me with a livecd - apache - no images problem?
<lollo> lollo@lollo-desktop:~/Desktop/stardict-3.0.1$ ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --mandir=/usr/share/man     -------------     why  ? ? ? ? ?
<stupidwhiteman> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.ko
<stupidwhiteman> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-alsa.ko
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sami, right, my command is wrong, then why didnt u just point it out?
<mahogny> ph0rensic ok, thanks
<sami> Oh my god. Never mind!
<thundercles> yes, alright, now try running alsaconf in the console
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> 'smart ass
<stupidwhiteman> command not found
<thundercles> alsactl it looks like actually
<thundercles> alsactl
<stupidwhiteman> ahh
<sami> Sorry for trying to help. Wont do it again oh all mighty master!
<gold44> i ve ubuntu server, i ve apache, sshd.         what else can i (should i) run or install?
<stupidwhiteman> specify command....
<lollo> lollo@lollo-desktop:~/Desktop/stardict-3.0.1$ ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --mandir=/usr/share/man     -------------     why  ? ? ? ? ?
<PC3> guys :| I can't connect to the net on Ubuntu and it was workin when LiveCD
<pawan> hello
<thundercles> yes I'm getting used to this distro, just gimme a second to figure this out
<stupidwhiteman> thankyou very much for your help
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, y dont u just install the deb pkg?
<vilk_> hello
<mad_max02> is there any chance that UT3 installer get released any soon ?
<lollo> hmmmm i try it now thx Gutz ;)
<mad_max02> *any time soon
<sami> lollo: Do you want to know what the command does or what it the question?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, the whole prefix thing just helps u to install everything in the right places
<thundercles> alright stupidwhiteman
<stupidwhiteman> .
<thundercles> find a .wav file somewhere
<de_pele> hello, can somebody help me with a livecd - apache - no images problem?
<stupidwhiteman> has to be .wav?
<thundercles> and run aplay -vv thewavfileyoufound.wav
<thundercles> yeah, there should be a bunch of system .wav files
<lollo> so the installation files " .deb " are suitable with ubuntu ?
<stupidwhiteman> oaky
<tdn> My sound volume is much lower after upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10! I have tried adjusting the volume in both alsamixer, aumix, kmix, etc, but none of it helps. How do I fix this? I do not even know how to investigate this problem any further.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, as i can tell
<PC3> guys I need help :|  I can't connect to the Internet and It was workin when it was LiveCD
<thundercles> it doesn't matter what it is, but this is the alsa player that's part of the drivers running your sound
<Lordveda> hello world
<draker832> thunder I'll be back in half an hour. thank you
<Greekbet> hi
<Hewus> Hi. Anyone here use XFS and gparted able to quickly check something for me?
<Greekbet> who will help me?
<thundercles> if aplay doesn't work then it's definetly a problem with alsa
<stupidwhiteman> okay
<thundercles> if it does play it's a problem somewhere after there
<stupidwhiteman> what bothers me, is that everything was fine 30min ago
<thundercles> yes, that is weird
<stupidwhiteman> I was listening to an mp3, hit pause, came back, and nothing works
<thundercles> I'm not used to things spontaneously not working in linux, but I've been hearing that a lot here
<ph0rensic> anyone know what initiates the restricted manager to tell you there is a device that needs restricted drivers?
<lollo> uhm .... when i open the deb file it says " an older version is avaible in a software channel " .... uhm what does it ean ?
<stupidwhiteman> aplay -vv
<stupidwhiteman> right?
<thundercles> yeah
<thundercles> then the name of the file.wav
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to install Gutsy 64bit, and I can't get a GUI.  I get the boot screen, the loading bar, then I see a corrupted screen of the loading bar, then just a flashing prompt.  Gutsy 32bit boots and gives me a gui just fine, could it be something with my ATI card?
<thundercles> from how it broke it sounds like it's a problem not with alsa
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lollo, it means the pkg in ubuntu repo is older than this one
<thundercles> did you try running anything else that plays sound besides the thing you were listening to sound on?
<bobbob1016> lollo: That means that the version you are installing might not be supported yet, since the one in the software channel is older.
<lollo> uh ok so it's better if i keep that one thx
<Lordveda> I do have some problem setting up xserver-xorg with openchrome
<lollo> yes, i'll risk :s
<thundercles> oh, actually swm, I bet whatever you were running is tying up the alsa server and not letting anything else use the sound card
<white_eagle> hello :)
<thundercles> do you remember what program you were running when it stopped working?
<Lordveda> I am trying to see the log file for X, it seems to get overwritten by the fallback utility for Ubuntu 7.10
<stupidwhiteman> okay aplay looked like it worked, except no sound
<stupidwhiteman> I was running xfmedia player
<stupidwhiteman> mozilla
<stupidwhiteman> xchat
<thundercles> well I mean the xfmedia player
<stupidwhiteman> firefox I should say
<stupidwhiteman> I restarted the comp twice
<thundercles> okay, first close up xfmedia player in the desktop as well as you can
<Lordveda> I can not change the xorg.conf to the openchrome driver nor to the via one though I installed the openchrome driver.
<thundercles> now run ps in the console
<thundercles> if xfmediaplayer
<thundercles> shows up in the processes and you think it's not running, there's a good chance it's tying up your card
<Lordveda> correction the X server doesn´t start correctly with the openchrome or the via driver and sends me to the fallback utility for X configuration.
<stupidwhiteman>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<stupidwhiteman>  5168 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<stupidwhiteman>  5227 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<de_pele>  can somebody help me with a livecd - apache - no images problem?
<neopsyche> hi can anyone help me with tor please? I am using vidalia and tor on ubuntu with torbutton on firefox
<thundercles> well did aaplay work?
<thundercles> did you hear anything with that?
<stupidwhiteman> it looked liked the program run, and played the .wav, but no sound
<thundercles> hrm, you can stop the program with ctrl-c btw
<lollo> how can i remove a directory ? rm and then ?
<ph0rensic> neopsyche, what u trying to do
<ph0rensic> lollo, rmdir is the command to remove empty directories
<Lordveda> I have loaded the required module, I have edited xorg.conf to change the graphics driver to openchrome or to via.
<white_eagle> !nexuiz
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<NetEcho> ph0rensic I'm actually considering stealing the drive from this system and putting it in my mini-itx system
<thundercles> hrm, we're gonna set up your alsa then real quick swm
<lollo> only empty ?
<thundercles> that will fix it almost certainly
<NetEcho> well 1 of the drives
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, nice, what do u use that for?
<neopsyche> ph0rensic, I am trying to surf websites that seem to be blocked by my isp.. as well as anonmymise myself on the internet.. i would also like to be able to use torrents which it seems are throttled down to a data trickle.
<Lordveda> Both drivers failed to start the xserver with my desired resolution.
<stupidwhiteman> cool thanks again, thundercles
<Lordveda> Please help.
<lollo> i wanna remove a folder with some files within
<NetEcho> ph0rensic: the mini-itx system is gonna be a nas/server
<ph0rensic> neopsyche, so tor and whats the other one?
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, ahh sweet...freenas?
<neopsyche> ph0rensic,vidalia
<NetEcho> ph0rensic I'm considering a homemade NAS setup since freenas doesn't really allow you to run a fully capable linux system
<neopsyche> ph0rensic, ubotu vidalia
<ph0rensic> neopsyche, vidalia is what now? Are you trying to get the thing setup or are you having problems wit it
<NetEcho> unless I misread
<NetEcho> brb
<tThomas> hi all
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, thats cause freenas is UNIX
<neopsyche> ph0rensic,i am having problems with it vidalia is a gui for tor and privoxy
<NetEcho> ph0rensic BSD right?
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, yup
<NetEcho> does it allow you to compile your own crap?
<kazol__> How do I mount a FTP folder? The "connect to server" option does not work because it uses passive instead of active FTP.
<ph0rensic> neopsyche, you have it setup globally or just in firefox?
<NetEcho> cause BSD has some stuff to be compatible with linux
<thundercles> alright swm
<stupidwhiteman> k
<thundercles> do what's on this page
<thundercles> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=971
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, that i dont know...but i hear nas server isn't best way to share data ..slower than samba or whatever
<thundercles> do you have IM
<neopsyche> ph0rensic,firfox
<Lordveda> seems no one knows the topic.
<NetEcho> ph0rensic yea thats probably true
<NetEcho> I just need it for backups
<tThomas> does anyone here has trouble with microphones under gutsy?
<stupidwhiteman> stupidwhiteman20 on aim
<ph0rensic> neopsyche, Ok I have setup tor a few times, never used that vidalia app, not needed since tor button contains all the data you need
<thundercles> alright, I'm gonna message you in a minaute, I'm about to head off this IRC
<stupidwhiteman> thanks alot thundercles
<thundercles> if that page doesn't solve it, we'll figure it out, but it should
<ph0rensic> neopsyche, probably have to edit your config files for privoxy and refresh the daemon
<stupidwhiteman> aiight
<neopsyche> ph0rensic,how do i do that?
<sami> ph0rensic: You can reach a NAS though samba if you want to. Depends on what the NAS can handle
<ph0rensic> neopsyche, lemme see if I have a page for you
<neopsyche> ph0rensic,ok
<ph0rensic> neo http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/02/how-to-install-tor-privoxy-kubuntu-606-610/   and get rid of vidalia :-)
<Tiven_> hi. how can i reinstall grub if i installed windows after ubuntu ?
<tThomas> first install windows
<ph0rensic> !grub | Tiven_
<ubotu> Tiven_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tThomas> (if it's a dualboot)
<Tiven_> thx guys
<lollo> what is the .rpm file ? is it suitable with ubuntu ?
<ph0rensic> tThomas, if possible yes, but if not he needs that
<Frogzoo> !alien | lollo
<ubotu> lollo: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ph0rensic> lollo, no ubuntu uses the .deb packaging system
<tThomas> phorensic, ok
<ph0rensic> lollo, Dont use alien if you dont have to
<lollo> thx kissù
<neville> How do I restore the Kmenu in Kubuntu to its default settings?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i make evolution use a socks proxy ?
<neville> I've accidentally removed my Wine menu from it, and now it's not reappearing
<tThomas> but can someone help me with my microphone probs (gutsy)
<CoasterMaster> I did a bad bad thing and messed things up.  I really wanted the latest version of the music brainz tagger (available only in hardy) so I grabbed the .deb for it in launchpad.  Well, it ended up that I now have libc6 2.7.5, but everything expects 2.6.1.  Is there any way to revert back?  I can't really uninstall libc6 since like everything depends on it
<[chr0n0s]> neville, use wine command in terminal
<tThomas> my gutsy gives a weird error about pipelines when clicking on Test in the Audio dialog
<ph0rensic> CoasterMaster, I think there is a -force option when installing it ??
<CoasterMaster> ph0rensic, what do you mean?
<ph0rensic> CoasterMaster, But im not sure if you can revert w/o uninstalling
<ph0rensic> CoasterMaster, I think there is a way but Im not the one to ask
<neville> chr0n0s: I tried that just then, even with an installer, and nothing in the Kmenu changed D:
<nipzor> i have a problem with steam and wine. installed it but when i try to run a game like tf2 it wont start it properly and just return to the desktop http://i28.tinypic.com/2qi4w3t.png
<neville> nipzor best to ask in #winehq about that problem
<nipzor> neville, okay
<mkr> Hi
<mkr> any body 14 f?
<tThomas> 14 f?
<ph0rensic> mkr r u serious!?
<consfearacy> I am 14 f
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lol
<consfearacy> I am 14 f and horny too
<ph0rensic> what is this .. to catcher a predator .. ubuntu edition?
<consfearacy> some say ubuntu is an ancient african word for "i dont know how to configue debian"..?
<tThomas> hehe
<sami> Haha
<ph0rensic> consfearacy, no its for "debian is a pita, so i'll do something easier"
<CoasterMaster> ph0rensic, I found that force version setting you we're talking about and it did it.  Nicely done!
<ph0rensic> CoasterMaster, hehe sweet what did the command end up being?
<CoasterMaster> ph0rensic, I just searched for it inside synpatic and it's under Package -> Force Version
<ph0rensic> ahh sweet
<ph0rensic> well it was fun but i gotta hit the sack
<ph0rensic> goodnight all
<Noobie> could someone tell me why i cant use option change size of partition and use free space when installing ubuntu, i used scan disk in xp and shutdowned by alt + f4 way.. ??
<ph0rensic> Noobie, if windows wasn't shutdown properly it does odd things .. Id retry after a complete shutdown.. I recommend doing a defrag before you resize the win partition as well
<bobbob1016> consfearacy: Or to some "I don't want to configure debian"
<lollo> i wanna put xchat and stardict in the startup ( they run automatically when i login in ubuntu ) how can i do this ?
<bobbob1016> lollo: You put them in the "sessions"
<Noobie> i used shutdown button in xp , i need to defrag too?
<bobbob1016> lollo: You put them in the "sessions"
<ph0rensic> LoLLo, you get that ^^ system pref sessions
<LoLLo> where are the sessions ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gnome-session-properties`
<bobbob1016> LoLLo: Administration I think, maybe preferences, in the System menu
<LoLLo> yeah
<ph0rensic> ok time for sleep
<LoLLo> i must keep the driver notifier ?
<LoLLo> and user folders update ?
<LoLLo> i found them in session and looks linke useless
<narfu> moin moin
<LoLLo> Oo
<johnf> HI guys. Have installed ubuntu on 2 seperate partitions - how can I transfer my ssh / pgp keys from the old to the new install?
<narfu> kann ich mit gnupg auch ganze verzeichnisse verschlüsseln oder nur einzelne dateien ?
<CoasterMaster> !ge | narfu
<ubotu> narfu: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<NiSoOo> is there an alternate to ctrl+alt+del at ubuntu? (task manager)
<reloop> hi, is it possible to take my system disk and put it into another computer without reinstalling?
<Dr_Willis> johnf,  your users settings and keys will be in their old home dir.  Not sure about system keys
<Dr_Willis> johnf,  proberly in /etc/ somewhere.
<neville> chr0n0s: I found the problem. I had to edit '/home/neville/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu'
<bobbob1016> reloop: I think so.
<neville> Thanks for the suggestion though
<reloop> bobbob1016: i 'll see soon :D
<johnf> Thanks, Dr_Willis - so I can just copy the keys over and they shall transparently continue? Is this different from apt-get GPG keys?
<LoLLo> hmmm i've a problem .... in session i gave as command /usr/share/applications/xchat.desktop ... but at the startup xchat is not loaded sigh
<Dr_Willis> johnf,  the apt keys are stored somewhere else on the system.   Users keys are in their home dir.
<LoLLo> DR WILLISSSSS HIII !!!!
<Dr_Willis> LoLLo,  thats just a menu definitionfile. You shouldjust run 'xchat'
<Dr_Willis> /usr/bin/xchat
<Dr_Willis>  
<LoLLo> so i must type xchat in command ?
<LoLLo> oh ok ;)
<Dr_Willis> make the session just run xchat. :) you are trying too hard.
<LoLLo> so what's the difference between bin and share folders ?
<Dr_Willis> bin are where binaries are  at. share is other system stuff.
<Dr_Willis> Theres some site/docs that detail all this. :) but i forget where
<Dr_Willis> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<_Bart_> Hi, can someone tell me how to get your grub like this? http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2157/1634931700_d04652fdd6.jpg
<LoLLo> thx dr always a gentleman
<mysterycool> whats a good program for ubuntu gutsy which reads .rar files?
<Dr_Willis> !rar | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cadefy> sif pay for rar
<Dr_Willis> wine winrar.exe
<Dr_Willis> works also. :)
<MohammadBoozary> Hi All
<jambe_at_least> yep chan
<MohammadBoozary> How to can i remove a user from Terminal ?
<frold> howto install a proper sound driver... I dont think the sound in my laptop is as good as it was when I used XP
<Dr_Willis> userdel, or deluser MohammadBoozary
<jambe_at_least> wiki grub
<CoasterMaster> MohammadBoozary, userdel
<MohammadBoozary> with sudo ?
<jambe_at_least> minffe, saurait-il qqu'yn me dire comment j'ai acces au wikis svp?
<Dr_Willis> MohammadBoozary,  well - think - would you want users deleting each other? :) its a system type task.. so yes.. sudo is needed
<Dr_Willis> of coruse thats the joy of sudo. You COULD set up where users could delete each other..
<Dr_Willis> or set up 1 user to be in controll of adding/deleting other users. as a helper admin. :)
<CoasterMaster> It'd be a new kind of war....users deleting other users
<NiSoOo> is there an alternate to ctrl+alt+del at ubuntu? (task manager)
<_Bart_> NiSoOo: it's in the systemmenu somewhere
<CoasterMaster> NiSoOo, System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Dr_Willis> NiSoOo,  theres lot of task manager type apps out there. :) you could use the termnal if ya wanted to.,
<NiSoOo> ok thanks, i found it...
<NiSoOo> how can i bind this system monitor to ctrl+alt+delete?
<_Bart_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19234
<_Bart_> NiSoOo:
<CharminTheMoose> NiSoOo, xbindkeys
<NiSoOo> tnx _Bart_
<coolbhavi> hello
<tdn> Firefox is using 50% CPU all the time, when it is just idling. I think it is the Flash plugin that is causing problems. How do I fix this? It is extremely annoying on my laptop, because it drains the laptop battery.
<_Bart_> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2157/1634931700_d04652fdd6.jpg , is this done with GRUB 2?
<coolbhavi> umask=000 automounts ext3 volume as root right?
<TigerTails> is it possible to install something from a tar.gz :S?
<sickonnet> hii, howto searching samba file from nautilus
 * TigerTails is confused, not used any linux before :/
<_Bart_> TigerTails: it's like a zip file in windows
<jrib> TigerTails: what are you trying to install.  In general, you avoid tar.gz and stick to the Package Manager
<sickonnet> TigerTails tar fvxz file.tar.gz
<TigerTails> yeah, but i dunno what to really.. do with it xD
<sickonnet> then follow the  readme
<_Bart_> Or just double click it ;)
<sickonnet> hehhe
<sickonnet> btw, howto searching samba file from nautilus
<sickonnet> i can search using konqueror but from nautilus (or maybe i dont know how)
<Dr_Willis> coolbhavi,  umask sets the default umask option. Things normally get mounted as root. and thats nothign to do with automounting
<CharminTheMoose> ./configure && make && make install
<CharminTheMoose> :D
<whileimhere> !w32cocec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32cocec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Bart_> sickonnet: with the search button maybe?
<TigerTails> its basicaly
<sickonnet> it search local filesystem
<whileimhere> hmm what is the keyword for the w32 codecs?
<sickonnet> :(
<TigerTails> a .tar.gz, with a folder in it, which has loads of files, one of which is a .pl file
<jrib> whileimhere: w32codecs
<whileimhere> oh lol cant spellll
<whileimhere> lol
<sickonnet> not samba server file
<whileimhere> thanks
<jrib> TigerTails: again... what are you trying to install?
<whileimhere> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<guest_> hi
<elbermungsterses> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sickonnet> _Bart_ im trying set up share on LTSP with samba
<guest_> i just want to know who to create custom desktop
<TigerTails> vmware if you must know, copied it over from my main PC because at the time PC2 didnt have net xD
<sickonnet> is there any better solution for share on LTSP?
<guest_> like showing in youtube and other stuff
<jrib> !vmware > tigertails (read the private message from ubotu)
<_Bart_> hmmz then I don't know
<TigerTails> not the player
<TigerTails> :|
<TigerTails> VMWare Workstation, infact :P
<_Bart_> guest_: what do you mean?
<jrib> TigerTails: the link ubotu gave you tells you how to do that as well
<TigerTails> oh :S
<Dr_Willis> TigerTails,  you mean vmware server? Theres docs on exactly how to install that.
<TigerTails> vmware server != vmware workstation
<Dr_Willis> isent vmware server in one of the repos now? or was it moved? i forget.
<Dr_Willis> so we got a workstation, a player, and a server.. Joys. :)
<guest_> <_Bart_> guest_: what do you mean? -- i found many video in youtube about ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_Willis> Ill stick with the vmwareserver.
<_Bart_> guest_: give an example
<Nitroray> BAZHANG: Your done dinner ?
<guest_> <_Bart_> guest_: give an example -- sure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv5Z1B-pGIM this is it
<kenpotf> when running commands from terminal, how can i pipe the command into a file AND still show progress on the screen?
<SmashCat> Is there a bug in ubuntu that prevents modprobe etc from working correctly? If I try modprobe someModuleIKnowExists I just get an error "Fatal: xxx not found"
<guest_> however, i'm new in linux
<guest_> and also ubuntu
<TigerTails> ugh..
<TigerTails> when i try to download build essential
<SmashCat> The issue is that I've changed my network card and Ubuntu obviously doesn't detect this and throws a fit.
<TigerTails> it says "Insert disc lablled 'ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon (etc etc)'"..
<jrib> TigerTails: disable the cd-rom repository in Software Sources
<lkthomas> hey guys
<TigerTails> yeha er.... how :|?
<lkthomas> is there have any gui tool for lvm2 config ?
<_Bart_> guest_: ok wait
<guest_> thanks
<_Bart_> guest_: you mean the effects?
 * Nitroray is listening Youtube now
<guest_> yea..
<guest_> all the effects
<jrib> TigerTails: click on the checkbox next to cdrom
<_Bart_> guest_: It's compiz fusion, it's integrated in ubuntu latest version
<jrib> TigerTails: Software Sources is in your administration menu
<_Bart_> guest_: Go to system -> Settings ->
<guest_> how can i check my version?
<_Bart_> uhhm
<TigerTails> ahah, i see it
<TigerTails> yeah
<jrib> !version | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<LoLLo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Nitroray> !cam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<guest_> where is shell?
<jrib> !terminal | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nitroray> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Nitroray> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nitroray> lawl i know about CPU...
<_Bart_> guest_: you have 7.10 ?
<guest_> is that something similar to DOS??
<_Bart_> yeah a kind of :P
<guest_> No LSB modules are available.
<IndyGunFreak> guest_: it looks similar... but thats where the similarities end
<guest_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<guest_> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<guest_> Release:        7.10
<guest_> Codename:       gutsy
<guest_> ecstracyfly@ubuntu:~$
<Nitroray> How to suggest more ! to the uboto ?
<_Bart_> yeah it's ok
<Nitroray> !pastebin guest_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin guest_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nitroray> lawl
<Nitroray> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> !ubotu > nitroray (read the private message from ubotu)
<_Bart_> guest_: go to System -> Settings -> and then lookings or something
<guest_> so, from where i can setup the effect?
<Nitroray> JRIB: I know what Uboto is. But i want to request more ! quests. Like !CPU.. he should know right ??
<IndyGunFreak> guest_: System/Prefs/APpearance/Visual Effects tab
<IndyGunFreak> do you have your graphics drivers installed?
<_Bart_> Appearance that was it ;)
<Dr_Willis> Thers a bot channel/web site where you can suggest more factoids
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> Nitroray: the wiki page that he linked you to tells you how to suggest factoids
<_Bart_> guest_: already found it?
<Nitroray> ok Thanks Doctor Willis
<Nitroray> okok thx
<guest_> yea..
<Nitroray> who wants !CPU to be added ?
<guest_> it just show only extra..normal .. and non
<IndyGunFreak> Nitroray: if youw ant to know about cpu's, go to #hardware
<maciek> Hi all, it is allowed here to ask configuration questions?
<_Bart_> guest_: put it extra
<guest_> and it's already in Extra mode
<sethk> maciek, sure
<_Bart_> guest_: ok you want more?
<guest_> yea...
<_Bart_> go to:
<guest_> :)
<guest_> i want some more...
<_Bart_> Applications -> install/remove
<moDumass> hey all, ive installed phpmyadmin in ubuntu, but it fials to show up in localhost, any ideas?
<lassesandberg42> guys im having problems, i just upgraded my old geforce card to a new GT 8800. but i cant get drivers working now? i can only run with vesa drivers, i have ubuntu 7.10 and in restricted drivers manager it dosent show any "nvidia" anymore, as it used to with my old card.
<_Bart_> guest_: and Install "Advanced Desktop effects"
<maciek> ok, I have a 32bit ubuntu installation... but top is showing only 3600MB. Is there any way how I could unlock the remaining 400MB to my system?
<carissa> MIRC
<Dr_Willis> maciek,  most likely.. No.
<_Bart_> maciek: nop
<rhineheart_m> Hello! Is it possible to monitor who attempted to access the server via putty?
<Dr_Willis> maciek,  with exactly 4gb. ive seen people lose anywhere from 0 to 600mb.
<IndyGunFreak> lassesandberg42: well, the 8800 is very new, is it not?
<sethk> maciek, there is a kernel build option, but I would expect it to already be set as you need.
<_Bart_> guest_: got thtat?
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,  ssh has logging features and loggin attempts can be logged also
<rilo> while we're waiting for the irssi GUI to be finished, does anyone know of a graphical IRC client that DOESN'T suck? I'm using gnome
<maciek> But I have seen, that suse can manage it. Do they use a special kernel?
<jrib> rilo: xchat
<lassesandberg42> indygunfreak it is soupposed to work i think, there are drivers for it for linux
<sethk> maciek, not a special kernel, just a kernel built with different options
<rilo> jrib: no no, that DOESN'T suck
<IndyGunFreak> rilo: well, which ones do you think suck?
<Dr_Willis> screen + irssi :)
<rilo> xchat :/
<jrib> rilo: are you sure you tried xchat?  not xchat-gnome?
<rhineheart_m> Dr_Willis: How to read the log?
 * IndyGunFreak likes xchat-gnome.. :)
<Nitroray> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maciek> Ok, thank you.
<guest_> <_Bart_> guest_: got thtat? --- thanks i got your point, but i can't find any advance desktop effect
<rilo> jrib: no, xchat-gnome
<jrib> rilo: yes, try regular xchat
<IndyGunFreak> rilo: why do you think xchat-gnome sucked?
<_Bart_> Select 'all available programs'
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,  they are text files in /var/log
<_Bart_> Then you will find it
<SmashCat> Is there a tool I can install on Ubuntu that can detect hardware changes and prompt to install (like a network card)?
<aguitel> every time when i try to burn with my cdrecord it say "Cdrecord has no permision to open the device" how i solve this ?
<solaries> hi all
<rilo> IndyGunFreak: it's seems to be very limiting. I can't even do basic things like /whois on a popup menu
<IndyGunFreak> SmashCat: it'll usually detect them
<lassesandberg42> im trying to install some drivers from nvidia http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html <--. but the install script says x must be closed. how do i start ubuntu only with a terminal/console. no x. when i boot up form recovery mode and execute command: telinit 3 (or something like that, the install script told it) it automatically starts x and gnome
<IndyGunFreak> rilo: if you say so.
<sami> aguitel: login as root. man su
<_Bart_> guest_: you have it now?
<SmashCat> aguitel: Add your user to the group that can access the device
<Nitroray> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<rilo> IndyGunFreak: is there some way you know of doing it?
<guest_> ok...i got it _Bart_ ... thank you...it's now downloading
<guest_> I LOVE UBUNTU
<solaries> after updating ubuntu I get "GRUB error 18" and it does not boot any more. Any similar incidents?
<_Bart_> Ok if that is complete you have an extra option in the apparance screen
<guest_> :)
<SmashCat> IndyGunFreak: No, doesn't seem to. modprobe doesn't work either, so a reinstall is looking like the only option - this is worse than windows, having to reinstall to handle a minor hardware change ;-)
<rilo> IndyGunFreak: it doesn't seem configurable at all. the only chance you have to do anything is plugins
<IndyGunFreak> SmashCat: you're assuming thast what you have to do...
<rilo> jrib: I thought xchat was the text version, I'll check it out
<guest_> ok _BART_ ...
<guest_> Thanks once again
<rhineheart_m> I have this issue: Every time I will update my site the page will deliver me to cannot be displayed.. I have joomla and drupal. But they behave the same thing. I guess there must be a problem with the server. Any comment? Thanks.
<SmashCat> IndyGunFreak: If modprobe worked, then I'd just add a line to a startup script to force the right module in, but that's broken here - can't find any module I try. Maybe it was a bug in an update... dunno...
<rilo> Dr_Willis: yea, as soon as that guy finishes his irssi GUI, I'm there -- that is, unless he breaks it :|
<aguitel> SmashCat: my user can access to the cd-roms
<rhineheart_m> Dr_Willis: I cannot find the log files you're talking about earlier..
<Dr_Willis> rilo,  write your own. :)
<SmashCat> aguitel: Needs write access
<TigerT[Buntu]> turns out theres a new VMware version anyway, downloading it now :/
<rilo> Dr_Willis: I need a GUI for IRC though. It's just so much nicer
<neville> which VMware product has a new version?
<rilo> Dr_Willis: If I had the time, I would consider it
<aguitel> SmashCat: how i get this?
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,   /var/log has no files?     - You can set ssh to log to specic files, by default i think its logging is rather minimal.
<_Bart_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Bart_> !grub2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<warren_> hello
<rilo> Dr_Willis: I think it's a very worthwhile project
<rhineheart_m> Dr_Willis: It has no files but I cannot see there something like putty
<warren_> i have some questions about wifi
<warren_> does every router work with another usb wifi stick?
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,  it will NOT be called putty. Putty is just another ssh client. (and other features)
<frold> whats the best wifi manager - I would like to be able to connect to my wifi at home but can only connect via cable
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,  some of the logs will be  logging every user that logs in. and other info about them.
<speedsix> frold wicd imo
<rhineheart_m> Dr_Willis: so what would it be then?
<speedsix> I have a script owned by root with the suid/sgid bits set yet it cannot perform any root only tasks i.e smbmount when run by a regular user? Works fine run by root.
<lassesandberg42> does anyone know how i can stop x and gnome and get a terminal or something to run commands? x needs to be closed while i run a install sh
<jrib> speedsix: you can't suid root scripts
<neville> lassesandberg42: Try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aguitel> every time when i try to burn with my cdrecord it say "Cdrecord has no permision to open the device" how i solve this ?
<neville> To start it again when you're finished, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<speedsix> jrib: oh, I thought I could make a script with root ownership that could let regular users do su tasks?
<jrib> speedsix: binaries yes, scripts no.  At least that is what I remember reading.  It's a security precaution
<_Bart_> I want to make my grub menu some nicer, do I need grub 2 for that?
<speedsix> jrib: oh right thanks
<frold> speedsix: cant find a application called wicd
<_Bart_> How to update GRUB to 2 ??
<SmashCat> Ok, I need to reinstall Ubuntu, is 7.10 the best stable edition?
<frold> SmashCat: yep
<_Bart_> SmashCat: the latest stable yes
<speedsix> frold: sorry it's in a different repos, I didn't realise. You need to add the repos to synaptic. URI=http://apt.wicd.net, dist=gutsy, components=extras
<SmashCat> frold: Cool, I've already got the disks then ;-)
<rhineheart_m> can root be blocked it wrong pass will be key in by putty?
<frold> SmashCat: how do I do that?
<SmashCat> frold: Eh?
<frold> yeah where to put in:  URI=http://apt.wicd.net, dist=gutsy, components=extras
<Ray_> hello, I was trying to compile something, I got checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<rilo> jrib: wow, xchat even has a user list pane... now this is more like it :)
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,  i got lots of ssh logging info going into    /var/log/auth.log
<frold> SmashCat: Im in Synaptic now, but dont know where to put the link:  URI=http://apt.wicd.net, dist=gutsy, components=extras :S
<rilo> and I can set an alternate nick too, amazing!
<rhineheart_m> Dr_Willis: Yeah.. I have checked it too! Are you a doctor?
<Dr_Willis> rilo,  and xchat has only been around for... years! :)
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,  i play one on tv.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<CharminTheMoose> Ray_, maybe that's 'cos you cannot create ELF binaries or something or maybe a.out
<rilo> Dr_Willis: yea! I wonder what is up with xchat-gnome
<CharminTheMoose> both seem highly unlikely
<Dr_Willis> rilo,  over the past few releases xchat has been getting dumbed down more and more.. xchat-gnomeis the next incarnation of irc-4-idiots it seesm
<SmashCat> frold: Think you're speaking to the wrong person?
<Ray_> CharminTheMoose: I was trying to compile an eggdrop.
<rhineheart_m> Dr_Willis: are you a docot?
<frold> ahh sry!!
<Dr_Willis> rhineheart_m,  I got my degree in Loveology, for i am the Dr of Love.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<swatto> hi all
<rilo> Dr_Willis: oh, so like Linux :D
<swatto> does anyone here play nexuiz
<SmashCat> I was just asking about latest release, as I need to reinstall Ubuntu so it detects a new network card ;-)
<frold> speedsix:  Im in Synaptic now, but dont know where to put the link:  URI=http://apt.wicd.net, dist=gutsy, components=extras :S
<Dr_Willis> rilo,  No.. xchat has just been removing features... linux is getting more polished.
<speedsix> frold: synaptic>settings>repos>3rdparty>add
<Dr_Willis> rilo,  for fun, some day compile xchat 2.4 and see the differances. :)
<_Bart_> can someone tell me how to update Grub latency (ubuntu) to the new grub 2? ???
<rhineheart_m> Dr_Willis: That sounds interesting.. hehehe!
<IndyGunFreak> i dont have a problem w/ Xchat, i jsut think xchat-gnome has a cleaner look... i don't really need any features that xchat has, that xchat-gnome doesn't have
<eedge> Yo #ubuntu, is there anyway to force increase your wireless tx-power?
<aguitel> every time when i try to burn with my cdrecord it say "Cdrecord has no permision to open the device" how i solve this ?
<frold> speedsix: it doesnt let me add it...
<rilo> IndyGunFreak: don't you miss the user list?
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<eedge> for some bizarre reason I get really bad signal on the bcm43xx fireware.
<IndyGunFreak> rilo: i have it, its a button on the side.
<IndyGunFreak> thats how i prefer it actually
<eedge> but noticed that ndiswrapper puts tx-power to 25db, whilst the firmware has it at 18db.
<speedsix> frold: what happens?
<rilo> IndyGunFreak: yea... I don't want to have to click a button to see who is in the channel
<eedge> and refuses to push it any higher.
<swatto> please can someone fix my sources.list so that adept installer downloads packages rather than using the cd?
<IndyGunFreak> different strokes for different folks i guess
<frold> the add function is gray...
<speedsix> oh really, maybe it was run with your regular user
<speedsix> shouldn't be though
<music`freak> Hi folks
<music`freak> have a query on Virtualisation
<rilo> Dr_Willis: yea, yea ;) it's just that for a long time they packed everything they could in the GUI as to lose less functionality than if you were using the cli
<swatto> please can someone fix my sources.list so that adept installer downloads packages rather than using the cd? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57053/
<rilo> Dr_Willis: They're just trying to be more inclusive pushing the whole Linux-on-the-desktop thing
<music`freak> My friend says its better to run Windows XP Virtualised from Linux/Ubuntu
<music`freak> is it true?
<Jargs> better than what
<frold> speedsix:  http://apt.wicd.net/dists/dist=gutsy/components=extras/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<_Bart_> yeah better then what :P
<music`freak> better than the 'normal' installation of XP
<fmauNeko> hello, somebody knows how to get a wireless card Atheros AR5007EG working on a 7.10 live-cd ?
<ompaul> swatto, put a # in front of this line (top of file)   deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted    << removes CD
<Jargs> no probably not
<_Bart_> music`freak: of course not :P
<TigerTails> ugh
<Trashlord> does anybody know an IRC Client for ubuntu, which doesn't have eye candy GUI, looks kinda like Irssi, but still has a switchbar?
<TigerTails> the vmware workstation installation is basicaly clicking enter, a lot
<_Bart_> music`freak: only if you want to use ubuntu and only one or two programs in windows but don't want to reboot each time
<music`freak> What about Gaming _Bart_?
<stupidwhiteman> thuderclese has been, by far, the most helpful person I have ever interacted with online!
<Nitroray> Can somebody take a look at my error: http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/5-0-1-3
<Jargs> you can't really run games in virtual windows
<_Bart_> music`freak: you can't game in vmware, if you like games that are windows only try wine /cadega or use windows
<music`freak> K
<music`freak> another query,,,,
<music`freak> do i need to Install a Firewall on Ubuntu?
<music`freak> like Firestarter?
<Nitroray> Anybody know something about this graphics error : http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/5-0-1-3
<Jargs> can do if you want
<san|> anyone got gimp experience?
<Nitroray> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<stupidwhiteman> thanks
<music`freak> what about an Anti-virus?
<san|> Nitroray: euh.. well thank you enormously!
<music`freak> do i need 1 for Ubuntu?
<Jargs> unneeded
<Jargs> no you don't
<IndyGunFreak> Jargs, i wouldn't say unneeded...
<Jargs> pretty pointless if you ask me
<music`freak> IndyGunFreak:  why do u say so?
<IndyGunFreak> Jargs: not if you're acting as a server to windows boxes.
<southafrikanse> hello. My resolution in the login window is to big. I don't know how to fix it. I've tryed reconfiguring Xorg but it's still the same problem
<ompaul> !virus | music`freak
<ubotu> music`freak: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<music`freak> No , i don't run a server
<Jargs> i don't think he is acting as a sderver to windows boxes though is he ;)
<IndyGunFreak> the danger isn't to linux machines, its linux machines accidentally spreading crap to MS users.
<IndyGunFreak> Jargs: *think*
<Nitroray> it says Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<Nitroray> http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/5-0-1-3
<Jargs> what graphics card you got
<ejaz> d
<IndyGunFreak> Nitroray: you probably need to instal your graphics drivers
<Nitroray> I did Indy.
<Nitroray> But it still doesnt work.
<Jargs> what card is it
<IndyGunFreak> then apparently you didn't install them correctly
<swatto> thanks and so will download from internet then?
<PAN_> TEST MY COMPUTER FOR INTERNET IRC FROM LINUX TLE.
<music`freak> k....
<music`freak> any good Guides for a Linux newbie in simple/non-jargon Language guys?
<IndyGunFreak> music`freak: google "Ubuntu wiki"
<IndyGunFreak> its a good one,
<sn0> music`freak help.ubuntu.com is a good start :) it links to the wiki and help pages
<TigerTails> how can i "uninstall" something ive installed?
<Nitroray> Yeah.
<Nitroray> TigerTails ?
<music`freak> thanks...
<Jargs> TigerTails: package manager
<IndyGunFreak> TigerT[Buntu]: what and how did you install it?
<music`freak> also, need help with my display....
<Nitroray> go to Applications >> Add/Remove
<TigerTails> vmware workstation
<music`freak> i'm having lots of trouble with display
<Nitroray> oh sorry
<TigerTails> but i had to close the config half way through, and now i want to reinstall completely :/
<sarthor> Hi, using gutsy, with pressing alt+ctrl+F1,  i am unable to see any thing in real mode?? shuld i need to change something in menu.lst file??
<IndyGunFreak> TigerT[Buntu]: sudo apt-get remove vmware should do it.
<IndyGunFreak> TigerT[Buntu]: then you'll likely need to purge it, then reinstall it.. i forget the purge command.
<music`freak> How do i know if i have the right display driver installed guys?
<Jargs> apt-get remove --purge
<sn0> sarthor ctrl+alt+f1 is the physical console login, try ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the gui
<sandy37> i am not able to open anyother web pages excpet goole pages
<IndyGunFreak> sandr-_: lol
<slider> hi, I would like amsn with character's antialiasing, what can i do?
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: that sounds like a router issue, do you have a router?
<elbermungsterses> i am in a desperate situation and i need help immediately. someone help please?
<sarthor> sn0, i am already in GUI mode. i wnat to move to text mode from GUI.
<IndyGunFreak> elbermungsterses: ask your question
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi can someone suggest a linux distro that is small but good that can be installed via USB and loaded onto an 18GB hd... the comp will be for personal use but it will perform simple task i.e. surfing the net, reading email etc
<Jargs> dam small linux?
<sn0> sarthor then ctrl+alt+f1 - ctrl+alt+f6 will give you a console login
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: any of the small linuxes, DSL, Puppy, ..
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter ubuntu can be crafted to boot from usb quite easy
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak, no i dont have router, even i am not able to use xchat right now i am in windows
<aguitel> every time when i try to burn with my cdrecord it say "Cdrecord has no permision to open the device" how i solve this ?
<sarthor> sn0, i cant see any thing there. the screen is just black. no loing place.
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: well, you've got something going on, that makes little sense
<sn0> sarthor are you using ati ? :)
<sn0> too late, gone
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: did you install Firestarter, or some other software firewall?
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: ubuntu too big, too many packages for the comp im working with and even xubuntu will take a lot from the HD
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak, but i am able to sgin in gmail and gooogle maps
<elbermungsterses> i created a pppoe connection a few days ago with default settings and when i rebooted network manager doesn't show wireless anymore.
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak, NO
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter debian can also be made to boot from usb, maybe try that and choose what you wish to install, or create your own customised iso of ubuntu and boot that from usb
<sn0> the choice is yours really
<elbermungsterses> IndyGunFreak, any help?
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: well, if you're getting to gmail, and googlemaps, then this is clearly a permissions issue.
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: Hi indy yah i got puppy and DSL but isnt there anything better than puppy even knowing it has progressed quite well (excl dsl)
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak, ya  i guess then what to do?
<daylighter> Anyone really familiar with NVIDIA? I can do google earth smoothly, but it seems like the gnome interface itself draws very slowly, any idea what I can do to speed it up?
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: have you set certain permissions for your users that might have effected that?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: there's af ew out there that will run pretty good from USB..
<Dukan> zuira
<IndyGunFreak> Vector might also.
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: how can I do that, customise the packages to be installed and yeah i just want ot boot once from usb as the CDRom drive dont work yet :(
<Dukan> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i must ask though, why not just carry around a live CD?..lol
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak, No but i uninstalled gnash flash of firefox
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: that shouldnt' cause that.
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter well to start with you need ubuntu either booted physically or from a livecd, then you can customise the package list and re-image the iso before creating a bootable usb drive
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: CDRom dont work on this comp as I got it for free lol so i thought why not revive it and leave it for simple tasks
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak, from than the problem started
<Lordveda> Please help guys about openchrome graphics driver and ubuntu gutsy.
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak,even APT is not working
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: what *I*  would do, is go back to your ubuntu install, and create a new user.. Log out, and log in to the new user, and see if you have the same problem, if you do, then its something in the user settings
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: Ive got a full ubuntu liveCD image but how to customize it for usb isnt there any tuts?
<elbermungsterses> i am using a HP pavilion dv1000 special edition with an intel 915 GM chipset and a intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG card, IndyGunFreak. hope that helps.
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak,ok i will try wait a sec
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter nothing official as far as i can see, maybe someone else knows but google has some instructions
<swatto> ive just installed compiz but how do I use it? i dont understand plugins
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | elbermungsterses
<ubotu> elbermungsterses: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: you got the actual link?
<rilo> jrib: oh man, nick settings per network. I'm enjoying this ;)
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter maybe something like http://code.google.com/p/uremix/ but "remastering" is what you wanna do
<sn0> says dapper only though
<sn0> "remastersys" is another tool Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: if it gets too complicated I'll just indatll puppy but wouldnt mind gutsy meh guess i cant have always what i want in life :(
<sarthor> HI, i am using GUI, in i want to go to text mode the help of alt+ctrl+F1, but i am not able to see any thing there, the screen is black. Help please
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter well it definately works, might be difficult the first time (like all things in life)
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: kk will check that tool out thanx
<sn0> np hope it helps
<tabman> I'm facing this problem with my LCD monitor, after the grub menu when it tries to load, it says "input not supported" instead of the splash screen, I tried to fix it using the following link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen but I get an error in one of the steps mentioned in this guide
<sarthor> sn0, you were helping me but i lost connectivity with irc!!
<sn0> sarthor i remember :) are you using ati drivers or something? there used to be a bug a while back where if you went to physical login it caused problems with displaying the text
<southafrikanse> hello. My resolution in the login window is to big. I don't know how to fix it. I've tryed reconfiguring Xorg but it's still the same problem
<sarthor> sn0, i dont know about my driver, how to check about my driver. its HP computer.
<sn0> sarthor you can check which graphics chip you have by typing lspci at the terminal, it should say
<TigerTails> finally, i got VMware on ubuntu
<TigerTails> now i need to somehow get my XP iso over there.. damn you ubuntu -_-
<IndyGunFreak> TigerT[Buntu]: use your CD?
<sarthor> sn0, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<swatto> i changed setting in Advanced Desktop Effects - but how do i use the plugins? anyone know please?
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: are you using a custom image on your login window, or just one of the defaults?
<root____1> hi, is it possible to upgrade individual package in ubuntu?
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, default
<sn0> sarthor ok so its not the ati drivers causing the problem, what exactly do you see when you press ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: LCD?
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, notebook from LG so it's a TFT monitor
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<sarthor> sn0, pressing alt+ctrl+F1, f2, f3, f4, etch.
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, but it's only in the login windows. In the desktop everyuthing is ok
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: but the rest fo your desktop is sized properly, correct?
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: go to System/Admin/Login Window
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, I'm there
<root____1> hi, is it possible to upgrade individual package in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: on the local tab?
<southafrikanse> yes
<sn0> sarthor sorry i didn't understand that reply, could you explain what you want to do exactly, in the console login
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: do you have "Set position of the window" checked?
<reisi> is there a simple is_* function for testing is parameter $p a PDO object?
<sandy37> psandeep
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, I don't see anything like that
<TigerTails> if im controlling ubuntu over VNC.. is there an easy way to get a file from my PC to the ubuntu PC?
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak, i created new user and still no use
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: itzs under Behavior
<sarthor> sn0, I think i need some change in my /boot/grup/menu.lst, in this line  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=67d58f59-ab04-4c48-8aaf-66a9f484b88e ro quiet splash but i dont know exactly, is that like vgq=normal
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: ok.. and that user was able to got o gmail also?
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: ive been wondering why cant I just boot ubuntu a.k.a. xubuntu and remove the packages not needed instead of trying to remaster the live CD which is dodgy...?
<sn0> TigerTails a few ways, depending on the pc you are controlling ubuntu from and what it has installed and set up. You could use scp/sftp if ssh is enabled on the ubuntu system
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak,  ya i was able to google and gmail and maps
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: best to get the minimal install and only add what you want
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, no. I also don't see anything called Behavior lol
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak,  even orkut
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<TigerTails> ugh.. ill just put it on a flash drive and wander downstairs
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: its only 9MB ;]
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, Gutsy Gibbon
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: how do you do that, im sure there isnt an option to do that or is there?
<sn0> sarthor ok well im not sure why you don't see anything in the physical login, but maybe we can bypass that problem and just edit the file directly. Try pressing alt+f2 in the gui, then type gnome-terminal, from there you can sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: ok there's something w/ your connection, either a firewall, or something.
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: have a live CD handy?
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak,  gusty
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter removing the packages from the livecd doesn't physically remove them, only for that session
<IndyGunFreak> sandy37: boot the live CD, seee if you can surf the internet normally rom it.
<root____1> can I upgrade individual package with aptitude or something?
<sandy37> IndyGunFreak,  ok
<IndyGunFreak> that wil narrow it down to your connection settings, but i suspect that anyways
<Pirate_Hunter> sn0: :/ ok hmm well i'll think of something i hope
<sn0> Pirate_Hunter if you did use a usb pen drive to install ubuntu from, you can make it persistant - ie it saves your changes, so you could remove/install what you like, save changes then next time you boot (persistant mode) it will save the changes
<TigerTails> sn0: Woah, ubuntu on a pen drive? awesome D:
<TigerTails> i want
<skold> root____1:  if its a package with a newer version in the repos, just type apt-get install package
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Pirate_Hunter
<sn0> TigerTails the ubuntu wiki has steps :)
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: thanx will read it
<bazhang> np
<root____1> skold: thanks for the hints (^_^)
<skold> root____1:  np
<JohnP789> Is there a problem with the keys on the Gutsy packages?  I'm getting "NOT AUTHENTICATED" on all my packages this morning.
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: what is that? it looks like a livecd.iso do i just burn it like normal and run it or should i say cna i ran it from usb?
<TigerTails> Pirate_Hunter: if you manage to boot from USB, tell me how, brb
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: need to burn it; if you want a pendrive you can check www.pendrivelinux.com for more info
<sn0> TigerTails i used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent iirc
<southafrikanse> o meu ecrã de login está maluco. Está tudo grande
<Pirate_Hunter> TigerTails: will do so but have to find out first :D
<southafrikanse> sorry wrong window *
<Deeppact> Hello, can someone help me with my sound issues?
<bazhang> haha
<Sarthor> sn0, i am back, but no difference. i change, in menu list,.. like vga=normal
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: not if you don't tell us what they are
<sn0> Sarthor why are you editing grub's boot config at all?
<cdubya> how do you get the FTP connection to work right using Places > Connect to Server?
<Sarthor> sn0, this what i know only ;)
<Sarthor> i am new to linux
<Deeppact> uhm I start my ubutnu, but my sound is not working and it says my mixer is good because thats my sound card
<eedge> Yo #ubuntu, is there anyway to force increase your wireless tx-power?
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: what sound device do you have
<southafrikanse> Deeppact, when you put headphones do you have sound?
<floating> Hi. How can i pipe a text files text as a message body using mail -s. I mean something like this:  mail -s "otsikko" vnaatane@students.oamk.fi < maili
<sn0> cdubya work right? once you add the details (for login or anonymous) it should add a link on the desktop, double clicking it will open the connection
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, do you have any idea what my problem could be?
<Deeppact> lmee se my headphones
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: none at all...
<southafrikanse> :/
<Pirate_Hunter> TigerTails: check this out but it wasnt meant for gutsy http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<cdubya> sn0, I realize that.....I guess I may be typing it in wrong then.....do you need the whole domain......and what's absolutely required? Like on my ssh connection to another machine on my network, I didn't have to tell it the folder......
<Deeppact> no sound with headphhones asswel
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: but ar eyou sure you're running gutsy,b ecause you should have saw "behaviour" on that local tab
<Deeppact> il lookup my sound device
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes, and see what your sound device is
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, I've just installed it from the CD
<IndyGunFreak> don't know.
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<sn0> cdubya you can tell it the minimum needed really: server: username: name to use for the connection:
<larson999> i have an interesting problem.  sometimes noises that aren't suppose to go to the speaker do.  for instance, sometimes the fan noises come through the speaker.
<sn0> thats for ftp with login
<Deeppact> 04:00.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)
<IndyGunFreak> larson999: ?..lol, thats the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard
<cdubya> sn0, that's what I thought...hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: i don't think thats your sound device
<IndyGunFreak> well, it might be.
<Deeppact> 04:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<Deeppact> this one maybe?
<Aquahallic> I just installed powertweak-gtk from synaptic... I can't find where on earth it put the launcher... is there any way to tell where it would have put this??
<IndyGunFreak> probably...
<southafrikanse> Deeppact, it should say Audio DEvice
<cdubya> sn0, ahh....got it. thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: is that the only one there that looks like an audio controller?
<larson999> IndyGunFreak, i know.  i thought the same thing.  but it's true.  i can't figure it out.  also, when this happens, the sound my hand makes when it makes contact with the laptop comes through there too.  like it's amplified somehow.
<Deeppact> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<JohnP789> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  <-- what's the fix for that?
<sn0> np
<Sarthor> i am unable to move to text mode from gui by pressing alt+ctrl+F1, F2, F3, F4 etc. what to do? i am using ubuntu gutsy. Help Please
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | Deeppact  please pastebin your entire lspci
<ubotu> Deeppact  please pastebin your entire lspci: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<swatto> Anyone know what echo mode means please?
 * bazhang wishes pastebinit came by default
 * IndyGunFreak agrees
<Deeppact> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57054/
<Sarthor> i am unable to move to text mode from gui by pressing alt+ctrl+F1, F2, F3, F4 etc. what to do? i am using ubuntu gutsy. Help Please
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/echo.html swatto
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: do you have like the "horn" volume adjuster in your taskbar?
<LoLLo> what's the command to unamount a virtual drive ?
<larson999> IndyGunFreak, i had to take this laptop to work to get a coworker to believe me!  maybe i should see if record-my-desktop captures that.
<TigerTails> i love vmware T_T
<Deeppact> Sorry i dont really know what ur talking
<swatto> its in login manager bazhang - says 1 star, 3 stars or something
<Deeppact> "horn"
<TigerTails> in one vnc window, i have ubuntu (the host PC)
<Aquahallic> anyone use powertweak???
<TigerTails> in the other smaller window, i have XP pro (virtual)
<TigerTails> xD
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: do you have the volume adjuster in your taskbar.. i guess you could say it looks like a speaker, i don't know, looks like a horn to me
<Deeppact> yes
<Deeppact> my mixer is
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: right click it, choose preferences
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: what does it have there in the pulldown bar for "device"
<frold_> is there a better sound-controller then the one shipped with 7.10? I dont think my sound sounds proper compared to when I ran XP....
<Deeppact> Audigy 2 [SB0350b] (Alsa mixer)
<JohnP789> Ah.  sudo apt-get update fixed my problem.  I wonder why Synaptic didn't do that for itself?
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: can you cahnge it to Intel?
<Deeppact> yes
<IndyGunFreak> try that
<eedge> Is there anyway to force your wireless tx-power up?
<TigerTails> erm
<TigerTails> i minimised VMware in ubuntu.. where did it do
<Deeppact> No sound
<TigerTails> its not on the taskbar
<tactikalnuke> morning all
<Deeppact> got 1 more option a Oss mixer
<TigerTails> but its still running because im still controlling a virtual PC
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: yeah,i doubt that will help..
<eedge> In ndiswrapper its 25db but with the firmware I get 18db and rubbish signal (talking like 5feet from router, then dead)
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: do you have for instance, a sound card, and onboard sound?.. on your computer.
<TigerTails> where did my VMware go xD?
<IndyGunFreak> where did you put it?
<Deeppact> I have a Pci soundcard
<TigerTails> i dont know :(
<tactikalnuke> ne idea how to force a package to install
<tactikalnuke> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: do you also have onboard sound?
<tactikalnuke> but version is ok
<TigerTails> oh!
<TigerTails> its ok
<tactikalnuke> doh...wrong paste sory
<Deeppact> uhm I guess not
<swatto> anyone know how i can check if compiz is working correctly?
<Deeppact> It's a Dell 8400 Pc
<kiki_> how can i check if ubuntu recognized the parallel port?
<TigerTails> it seems VMware workstation keeps going even after i close it xR
<TigerTails> xD*
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: i'm guessing you do.
<Pirate_Hunter> brb time to try and get ubuntu on usb :/
<draker951> hello guys. I have a network connection problem. Anyone really expert wants to chat in a private session?
<draker951> please!
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: cuz it looks like you have two different sound devices, i'm wondering if you switch your speakers to the other one, do you have sound
<bazhang> draker951: best to do it in channel what is the issue
<southafrikanse> IndyGunFreak, is there a GDM manager where I can try to see the options for the login window?
<tactikalnuke> xchat-systray: Depends: xchat (> 2.0.4) but it is not going to be installed
<tactikalnuke> ne1 familiar with this one?
<IndyGunFreak> southafrikanse: i realy don't know.
<Deeppact> sorry wait
<badboy> bad_boy
<Deeppact> Still had my headphones on but they dont work to
<bazhang> !info xchat-systray
<ubotu> xchat-systray (source: xchat-systray): xchat systray notification icon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.5-6 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 236 kB
<gLedy> hy
<sofiankrt> how do I make email links in firefox open in evolution?
<sofiankrt> instead of thunderbird?
<tactikalnuke> nm...got it
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: i'm at a loss on this one..
<Deeppact> Ok np
<TigerTails> http://www.isarapix.com/pix30/1203776098.png
<Deeppact> il try fixing it myself
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<Deeppact> IndyGunFreak: yes i got a sound out of my boxes
<ToddEDM> good morning guys, i was wondering about my panel up top there... the time has somehow shifterd from its usual home in the top right , and it is near the middle of my screen, my question is... How do i get it back to the right?"
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: well how did that happen?
<Deeppact> i did go to system -> preferecns -> sound
<IndyGunFreak> ah.. change the default device
<Deeppact> changed Music and movies
<sofiankrt> ToddEDM: try right clicking on it, and choosing move
<sascha_> hi, i have a problem and need to see the error that shows up during boot but i cant because it scrolls by too quickly
<sascha_> and i cant scroll back up since it goes to xorg shortly after
<Deeppact> and i get a beep out of one of them
<ToddEDM> sofiankrt:  move is grayed out
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: which device is it sayiing your'e using?
<sofiankrt> ToddEDM: then you can just move your cursor to the right
<Deeppact> ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback
<sofiankrt> ToddEDM: try unchecking lock to panel
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<ToddEDM> ok
<Deeppact> and i get a beep from Multichannel Playback
<IndyGunFreak> well, at least its working now.
<Lartza_> hi! what do i need to have in the first line of amsnplus quicktest line, i accidently removed it and now my quicktests arent showing
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: can you plays ounds?
<Deeppact> and from P16v
<ToddEDM> omg i feel like an idiot now
<Lartza_> quicktest list
<ToddEDM> sofiankrt:  thank you  :)
<sofiankrt> ToddEDM: lol
<sofiankrt> ToddEDM: any time!
<sascha_> where can i see all the messages from the bootup?
<ToddEDM> i tried off and on for 2 days now
<ToddEDM> lol
<Fougner> hey guys!
<Deeppact> but the music from Totemplayer doenst work
<ni1s> hi peeps
<sofiankrt> Fougner: hello!
<Fougner> how can I unload a module? modprobe -r wlan doesn't work
<bazhang> rmmod
<ni1s> Fougner, rmmod <module>
<Aquahallic> Is there a way to find where an installed application would have put its launcher??
<IndyGunFreak> Deeppact: i have no idea, sorry
<Deeppact> Thx again
<Deeppact> but i have to leave
<draker951> hello! my network connection doesn't work properly after a kernel panic
<Deeppact> Bye
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: try running the programs name in the terminal
<bazhang> cya
<draker951> any help? you must be very very expert!! :)
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: does it work?
<ni1s> Aquahallic, try looking in /usr/share/applications
<mad_max02> is there any gui tool for editing mounts and mounting points ???
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: I tried and it's not there... it's powertweak-gtk
<Aquahallic> it's supposed to be a gui frontend for powertweak... but I can't for the life of me find where to launch it
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: check in synaptic if it's installed, if it is, make sure you have the name right
<amikrop> Can I align the icons in the desktop but not by name?
<amikrop> I just want to have them in the "mesh" (like the win32 option).
<tactikalnuke> nice...found the greatest cpu monitor around!
<amikrop> I want them to be strictly aligned and not able to be moved a little.
<amikrop> If you understand what I mean.
<tactikalnuke> laters all
<ricky_clarkson> How can I use my mobile broadband (with the USB dongle) with Ubuntu?
<dim_> hello, I get No Signal in tvtime, anye ideas?
<Fougner> sudo rmmod wlan
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: when you find the name, just try launching it from the terminal
<Fougner> ERROR: Module wlan is in use by ath_pci
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: if that works, we can create a launcher on the desktop/panel/menu
<ompaul> !expert | draker951
<ubotu> draker951: one persons expectation of expert is different to that of another, why not ask the question with lots of useful information on one line and see what happens
<notyeta> hey, all, how to uninstall ubuntu, TIA
<bazhang> notyeta just get gparted and delete the partition voila
<mad_max02> whats TIA ?
<ompaul> thanks in advance
<bazhang> thanks in advance
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: it shows in synaptic as powertweak-gtk when I go look in /usr/share/applications there's nothing in there for powertweak at all
<mad_max02> notyeta, boot from CD/DVD and install :D
<mad_max02> thanks for info :D
<Aquahallic> it's supposed to be a gui frontend for powertweakd
<notyeta> only need to delete the parttion?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: what happens if you run powertweak-gtk in the terminal?
<Nubae> hi there, I asked this yesterday without luck, perhaps someone today knows how to help me... I'm trying to install a printer via  win xp vmware image
<Nubae> from within the image, I cannot find any printers
<Nubae> I have many network printers attached
<mad_max02> notyeta, you need some free space or u can prepare partition urself. There is a diskpart tool in the installation so you can do it later
<Nubae> to the network, but I guess this is because vmware creates a seperate subnet
<Aquahallic> gives me command not found
<mad_max02> I mean u can do it while installing
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok, run :         sudo apt-get install powertweak-gtk
<draker951> after a kernel panic my network connection stop working properly. I get an IP via DHCP but then the computer stop sending packets. The network card keeps receiving but if I ping or ssh or so, no packets are sent. help!!
<notyeta> i have two systems on my pc, one is windows, the other one is ubuntu, now, i wanna uninstall it, thans mad_max02
<sofiankrt> notyeta: I would just format or remove the partition
<bazhang> notyeta you can do it via windows as well; info in ##windows ;]
<Fougner> What's best for me, Atheros AR5006EG, madwifi, or ath5k ?
<Aquahallic> says it's already at the newest version
<Aquahallic> yet when I run it from term says command not found....:/
<mad_max02> notyeta, you wanna uninstall it ?? hm you need to delete that partition and edit boot sector.
<Ray_> guys, was trying to compile eggdrop, I got checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<IndyGunFreak> Fougner: i had a helluva time getting that device to work, stil not 100% successful..  i think its just to new
<notyeta> okay, i wanna know how to uninstall it from windows?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: but it says command not found when you run powertweak-gtk?
<Ray_> anyone got an idea?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok, hold on
<Aquahallic> that's correct
<bazhang> notyeta ##windows will know ;]
<mad_max02> notyeta, I told you. Delete linux partition with disk manager and fixmbr
<hacknslash> Nubae, can you print directly to the ip address, the vmware should do the nat for you
<notyeta> ur..but how to fix mbr?
<Fougner> IndyGunFreak, sounds bad, but I've got it in a laptop, and I'm pretty stuck, and I want to try
<bazhang> notyeta wrong channel
<IndyGunFreak> Fougner: well, there's a lot of FAQ's out there to try.. check the forums.
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok, run:              sudo apt-get remove powertweak-gtk
<Fougner> yeah, I'll try the madwifi n00b-guid first ;D
<Fougner> guide*
<Fougner> IndyGunFreak, what drivers did you try with then?
<notyeta> okay, thanks all
<Aquahallic> done.. it removed powertweak and powertweak-gtk
<Fougner> madwifi, or their new ath5k ?
<IndyGunFreak> madwifi, ndiswrapper, never tried ath5k.. where did you find that
<rusu> salll
<Nubae> hacknslash, I've got interenet working from within the vmware XP image
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: let's try reinstalling it                    sudo apt-get install powertweak
<Nubae> but trying to look for printers is a no go, and putting hte printer's ip in directly like this 192.168.0.65:9100
<Nubae> doesn't work either
<rusu> messenger pt linux de unde pot sami iau??
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: it should automatically install powertweak-gtk
<Aquahallic> yes it did
<kiki_> how can i check if ubuntu recognized the parallel port?
<hacknslash> Nubae, can you add a local port and print to the network ip address
<teekay_> no
<Fougner> IndyGunFreak, ath5k is their new project
<IndyGunFreak> hadn't heard of it.
<IndyGunFreak> i've not tried to really get it going for about 2mo.
<Fougner> =)
<Agion> Hi, how to install Google Earth to ubuntu
<Aquahallic> I just tried running powertweak and powertweak-gtk from term and got "Command not found"
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: that's weird, I got the same thing...
<Nubae> hack, not sure what you mean
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: hang on
<hacknslash> Nubae, hang on i'll test it here
<puppyuser2007045> Automatix installs Google earth easily, but is frownd upon
 * Agion needs help installing google-earth
<IndyGunFreak> Fougner: that looks like it only supports fairly old atheros chipsets at the moment.
<IndyGunFreak> and not near stable.
<prince_jammys> !googleearth | Agion
<ubotu> Agion: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<IndyGunFreak> looks promisng though.
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu > Agion
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi there, I typed in "find $HOME -depth 0 -name foo" and it returned the complaint "paths must precede expression."  I think the syntax is correct .. can someone identify what I did wrong, please?
<fernando> hi
<Fougner> IndyGunFreak, maybe, I haven't looked at it. Pain in the ass that Toshiba have to ship their laptops with such unknown devices
<fernando> I am using kopete and can not see my webcam
<IndyGunFreak> Fougner: well, its a windows world, they work fine in windows, thats all they worry about...
<fernando> I already installed it
<fernando> my webcam is a trust 1200p
<LjL> puppyuser2007045, Agion: Google Earth can be installed pretty easily, as a .deb packages, from Medibuntu.
<LjL> !medibuntu | puppyuser2007045, Agion
<ubotu> puppyuser2007045, Agion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fernando> and when I enter configurations I can see it
<swatto> Anyone use compiz? - i press a key combination but nothing happens
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok run            sudo apt-get remove powertweak
<prince_jammys> Schmao-Fmao: depth doesnt take a number
<puppyuser2007045> I'll stick with Automatix, works fine for me.
<Fougner> IndyGunFreak, yeah. But what brands will work fine with Linux?
<Aquahallic> done
<Schmao-Fmao> prince_jammys, I dunno why I did that. :) Thanks
<Azoff> hello
<LjL> puppyuser2007045: sure, just recommend Medibuntu here instead
<Azoff> Is there any way to load the entire LiveCD into RAM?
<IndyGunFreak> Fougner: unfortunately, Intel seems to be the only one tow work "out of the box".. but they dont' reallys ell any aftermarket.
<prince_jammys> Schmao-Fmao: np
<fernando> webcam in kopete HELP!
<puppyuser2007045> I'm off to google medibuntu, see what it has to offer.
<ja_> Is there an irc channel specifically for ubuntu bugs?
<IndyGunFreak> puppyuser2007045: no reason for google, http://www.medibuntu.org
<Agion> so how can I install the package from the desktop?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: now run                sudo apt-get install powertweak-gtk powertweakd powertweak-extra
<jpatrick> ja_: #ubuntu-bugs
<ja_> thanks jpatrick
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: I also have powertweakd installed that wouldn't have anything to do with this would it??
<MatBoy> does someone know if I can manage what kind of xorg.conf I want to use during my starting of X ?
<zhora> hi all !!!
<fernando> hi zhora!
<Nubae> hacknslash any luck? or still testing
<fevel> MatBoy, just rename it and name the copy like the original
<pdaddy> Hello, anyone who can help me set up my wireless network?
<MatBoy> fevel, taht is what I do now...
<sbox> Hello all, i had a spare partion on my hdd so i formatted it to Ext3 but no I dont have write access to it, anyone got any ideas?
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: says they're all already installed and latest versions
<hacknslash> Nubae, just printing a test page
<Nubae> matboy or dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MatBoy> but I would like to have a drop down and an automatic restart of X
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: powertweak only ensures that the three packages are installed
<h4writer> Hi, need some help with sound and ubuntu gutsy. Sound used to work (clean install), but I'm not able to revert the changes (compiled alsa from source). SO how can I reinstall the sound system (ALSA) again on ubuntu again to the default packages in ubuntu?
<Agion> prince_jammys: I downloaded the file, how can I install it
<Agion> ?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok, sudo apt-get remove these packages
<mrunagi> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fernando> anyone to help me? I can not send or recieve images from my trust minicam 1200p, despite I see it configurations under KOPETE
<prince_jammys> Agion: didn't the link include directions?
<prince_jammys> Agion: i thought it did
<unamed> salve raga
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: removed
<Agion> no it didn't?
<unholymarriage> fernando was it pluged in when you booted ??
<Agion> Or at least I think it didn't
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: try reinstalling them, does it give you 'already installed'?
<prince_jammys> Agion: yeah, just checked... different page from what i thought
<zhora> There is question, has anybody installd on ubinta Cdma usb modem CCU550
<Agion> k
<Agion> So, what's the command to install it?
<thyultimate> is there any way to change the font colour on the panels on ubuntu????
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: it installed them.. and started the powertweak service
<mrunagi> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/kde-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/ksocket-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.............anyone here using kde and know what this means?
<Jaymacdonald> thyultimate: you mean gnome.
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: so it's working now?
<unholymarriage> my webcam wont work unless i have it plugged in when i reboot... perhaps yours is simular
<thyultimate> Jaymacdonald: yes
<Aquahallic> powertweak service is running... but it's the gui frontend I can't get to launch
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: just a moment please
<fernando> thx unholymarriage ... but I tried it and it does not work
<Jaymacdonald> does anyone know how to run a ICS service like windows does on ubuntu?
<unholymarriage> but kopete does detect it ??
<Lartza_> does anybody use amsn?
<prince_jammys> Agion:is the name of the file GoogleEarthLinux.bin ?
<amenado> Jaymacdonald-> what does that ICS do?
<Lartza_> and amsnplus?
<fernando> what seems very strange is kopete accepts the webcam in configurations and I can change webcam setings
<Agion> it is
<Jaymacdonald> amenado: internet connection sharing
<z4w3p_> hello, is it any patch for intel wireless lan 4965 (iwl) ??
<thyultimate> Jaymacdonald: any ideas? i tried running something a website said (made a file and something) but then gnome kinda stopped working and i had to use the bootsafe terminal more to restore the file backup
<fernando> but after when i send or request webcam the window opens but is empty
<z4w3p_> hello, is it any patch for intel wireless lan 4965 (iwl) ?? for inject packet purpose..
<Jaymacdonald> amenado: shares your internet to other computers, sets up DHCP etc
<fernando> yes kopete detects
<amenado> Jaymacdonald-> easy, do you intend to run a dhcp server?
<Lartza_> does anybody use amsn and amsnplus
<Jaymacdonald> amenado: if required, yes
<prince_jammys> Agion: apparently you can change to the directory where it is and type
<prince_jammys> Agion: sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<unholymarriage> hm... whats the model of your cam??
<bulkah> plesase  bcm 43xx help
<prince_jammys> Agion: http://ubuntuanswers.wordpress.com/2007/12/31/installing-google-earth-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<Agion> I know
<fernando> trust 1200p
<amenado> Jaymacdonald-> okay, then install a dhcp server and set  ip_forward to 1 and enable MASQUERADE
<frold> is there a better sound-controller then the one shipped with 7.10? I dont think my sound is as good as in XP
<Agion> so how can I just know where is the desktop ^^
<fernando> i tested it in conosle as well and it is ok
<Agion> media/... what? :D
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: how do you know the service is running?
<uday> i just installed ubuntu &unable to play any songs or video...
<fernando> I have the same idea frold
<Jaymacdonald> amenado: oh ok thanks
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: when it installed... it showed it starting the service for powertweak
<bulkah> dont work wireless
<putaso> frold, the shipped one must the best available i think
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: My guess is, powertweak-gtk wasn't installed in your PATH
<fernando> uday: are you in BBO?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: try              sudo updatedb
<frold> hmmmm
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: it should take some time
<Agion> Jammys, thx for help!
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: it did.. and it's done
<uday> fernando: i did not get you.
<unholymarriage> I found a site that has  trust drivers i think....through ubuntu forums...but it is potugese ( i think )
<putaso> frold, i don't really know for sure
<unholymarriage> i will see if google can translate it
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: now           locate powertweak-gtk
<fernando> sorry ...booted
<fernando> did someone ask me while booted?
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: found it in /usr/share/menu/powertweak-gtk
<Agion> how can I set some files to run in the boot?
<Nubae> hacknslash, sorry to keep bothering you, but any more luck?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: try                        cd /usr/share/menu
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: then                    ./powertweak-gtk
<Assid> hey
<jrib> Agion: what do you want to do exactly?
<fernando>  anyone to help me? I can not send or recieve images from my trust minicam 1200p, despite I see it configurations under KOPETE
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: permission denied
<Assid> your trust minicam?
<Agion> When my computer starts and I go to linux I want that Pidgin is on automatically so I dunt have to run it myself
<fernando> yes assid
<Assid> whats trust minicam
<jrib> !startup > agion (read the private message from ubotu)
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: sudo ./powertweak-gtk
<Assid> Agion: add it to autostart
<fernando> and kopete can see it in configurations, and set it!
<Agion> kk
<Agion> thx ^^
<fernando> but when I request or send webcam chat the window is empty
<hacknslash> Nubae, nearly but not perfect, i can print a test page however its font is not correct
<fernando> 1200p
<Assid> alternatively you can addd it to sessions from system > preferances > sessions
<pdaddy> Hello, anyone who can help me set up my wireless network?
<Agion> "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<Agion> what does that mean?
<Assid> hacknslash: it shows in the preview?
<uday> anyone can help me.i just installed ubuntu.i am unable to play any songs.it says codecs are not installing.
<Assid> err.. fernando it shows in the preview?
<jrib> uday: how are you trying to install them?
<putaso> uday, lagu apa?
<Nubae> hack, if you tell me your methodology, I can have a play too
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic:
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: Ok that doesn't work either.. BUT... I just went and looked at the file in nautilus
<nickrud> !gutsysources | uday (do this, then try again)
<ubotu> uday (do this, then try again): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Aquahallic> and it shows root as owner.. and the file isn't executable
<fernando> what preview? I open kopete, go to configurations dispositifs and it is there
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: can chmod chgrp and chown the file?
<Agion> while running google earth console says "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Agion> "
<Agion> wHATZ THE PROBLEM?
<Agion> sry caps lock
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: should I make it executable?
<h4writer> Howto reinstall the standards drivers (in ubuntu gutsy) from alsa again?
<IndyGunFreak> what would cause me to loose the option to shut down after hitting "Quit"
<uday> nickrud: thank you.
<fernando> uday: are you playing bridge in BBO?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: yes
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: sudo chmod 755 powertweak-gtk
<fernando> Assid: any more ideas?
<Assid> configurations dispositifs ???
<fernando> in configurations of kopete i can see the webcam and set it .. and change settings
<Assid> ok
<Assid> do u see a preview
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: did that
<fernando> yes
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: did you change the ownership and group?
<Assid> are u sure the opposite party can receive webcam requests ?
<fernando> yes
<fernando> and send
<_moro_bana_> how do i add users to vboxusers groups
<Assid> okay odd issue then.. try restarting kopete
<largevolume> Hello folks
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: no but I did a sudo -s and became root and did ./powertweak-gtk and got an error
<fernando> whaat do you mean with oddissue?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<largevolume> Do any one know if and how to change the size of that "volume popup" thingie?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: try changing the ownership and group
<Assid> exactly what i said.. its an odd issue
<fernando> ok ...thank you very much
<yao_ziyuan> i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 from disk media
<fernando> i am rebooting
<yao_ziyuan> i have:
<yao_ziyuan> c:\grldr
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: select the user and choose manage groups
<yao_ziyuan> c:\boot\vmlinuz
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: change to my user?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: you can then add the group
<Assid> fernando: you dont need to reboot
<yao_ziyuan> c:\boot\initrd.gz
<Assid> bah
<beilabs> Anyone here using dual screens ever have xvid videos being able to play on one but not the secondary screen?  Really weird.
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: yes,         sudo chown (your username) powertweak-gtk
<Assid> _moro_bana_: useradd -G vboxusers <username>
<Assid> err sudo it
<yao_ziyuan> and i have a c:\menu.list which includes:
<yao_ziyuan> kernel   (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz
<yao_ziyuan> initrd   (hd0,0)/boot/initrd.gz
<yao_ziyuan> but when i boot grldr, it says: error
<yao_ziyuan> why?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: did you read the whole of my ?
<_moro_bana_> Assid: thanks
<prince_jammys> c:\ ?
<Assid> anyone running into an issue where the time  in gnome doesnt update
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: ok.. my user is owner but group is still root... should I change the group to my user also?
<hacknslash> Nubae, i've got to go out, i'll finalise it later this afternoon
<Assid> the system's time is correct but whats displayed is broken
<Frogzoo> Assid: check your ntp settings/server
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: you should be able to do it in GUI from there
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i was talking about vbox or that still applies
<tdn> Firefox is using 50% CPU all the time, when it is just idling. I think it is the Flash plugin that is causing problems. How do I fix this? It is extremely annoying on my laptop, because it drains the laptop battery.
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic:                  sudo chgrp (your group) powertweak-gtk
<Assid> Frogzoo: as i said.. the time is correct in the system
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i did it  , thank you
<tdn> My sound volume is much lower after upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10! I have tried adjusting the volume in both alsamixer, aumix, kmix, etc, but none of it helps. How do I fix this? I do not even know how to investigate this problem any further.
<Assid> nothing wrong with the ntp settings
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: yeah, vbox, I have it too. That's how you do it in gui
<whileimhere> hi is there a channel to ask about emulation on Ubuntu with progs like Hugo?
<Assid> its tdn flash?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: any time
<Assid> tdn: you running compiz ?
<bazhang> whileimhere: what is hugo
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: my first time, does the OS run well
<Assid> Frogzoo: it just doesnt update the gui -time
<tdn> Assid, nope.
<Nubae> hacknslash, if you could put it into a wiki or send to an email, that would be really cool, but I'll be around later on, have fun...
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: yeah, just make sure you disable all the messages to and ctrl-f to go fullscreen
<Assid> tdn: very very strange.. flash takes load for higher dimension video..
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: video acceleration doesn't work, however
<ktw> anyone here ever use linuxsampler?
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: check your PM... I just pasted the error I'm getting
<thyultimate> hello
<ktw> cant get no sound out of it
<avril> Hi. I'm setting up a ubuntu installation for a windows user who hates computers. I had to put in the sudo password just to mount the windows volume. How do I make it so that doesn't require a password?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: still giving me the"kernel is not accessible to the current user.make sure....."
<whileimhere> Hugo is a PCE or TG16 emulatoir
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: PM? You can PM in pidgin? I didn't know that. Where can I check the messages?
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: dunno... let me pastebin it
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: a sec
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: which OS are you trying to use?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: xp
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: hmm... I've only tried Linux. do you have the .iso?
<thyultimate> hi
<fernando> assid: you there?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: the problem was with me, just a min
<bardyr> Hey, how can i resize a software raid0 (mdadm), its a 220GB array with 2 disks that i want to want to split up to a 170GB and a 50GB partitions
<Assid> yeah ?
<avril> Anyone?
<Assid> hrmm i need to make a software raid for my projects/mails
<thyultimate> in my hostel all the computers are connected by lan, my friend has challenged that he will delete a certain file from my ubuntu system over lan, hes running windows, its a bet for a lot of money, think its safe to accept???
<fernando> trust webcam 1200p under kopete ...rebooted
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: http://paste.uni.cc/18377
<jameswf-home> anyone seen an issue where you have grub menu items that dont show in menu.lst
<fernando> tryed to send webcam
<bazhang> thyultimate: offtopic here
<thyultimate> the file wont be on a shared folder
<fernando> other part accepted
<erUSUL> bardyr: use gparted
<bardyr> thyultimate, yea
<fernando> and the window is empty
<bardyr> thyultimate, unless you have ssh running and he has and user/knows you pw
<thyultimate> bazhang: sorry didnt know where else to ask, i dont know much about ubuntu even though im running it, im new
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic thyultimate ;]
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok, try                locate powertweakd
<Fougner> ubuntu should be pretty safe. just make sure your passwordpolicy is good
<Assid> fernando: do you use msn ?
<thyultimate> sorry :D
<Assid> try amsn and see if it works there
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: and powertweak-extra
<bazhang> thyultimate: no I mean come in there and ask ;]
<fernando> but in kopete setings i see the webcam and can chage its setings
<amenado> jameswf-home-> what do you mean? can you elaborate?
<thyultimate> allright
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: And change the user, group and make them executable
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: powertweakd returned a WHACK of 'em
<bardyr> erUSUL, anyway i can do it when its mounted as / ?
<fernando> I do not have windows on this computer
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: Perhaps from earlier installations
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: be back need to reboot
<erUSUL> bardyr: i though you want to partition an empty raid volume if you are resizing partitions use a liveCD
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: which one seems most relevant?
<bardyr> erUSUL, kk
<jameswf-home> I have 2 ubuntu installs 1  both show in the grub boot menu only 1 shows in /boot/grub/menu.lst so I cant edit the boot line of the one install
<fernando> but I can chat in kopete
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: there's one in /usr/sbin and one in /etc/init.d
<erUSUL> bardyr: and as usual a backup of important stuff is a good idea messing with disks has allways a risky component
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: rest are like docs and stuff
<pitoow> #torrent
<amenado> jameswf-home-> paste into pastebin both the menu.lst so we can peek and make comments
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: I'm assuming the one is /usr/sbin is the actual application and the /etc/init.d is a startup script?
<jameswf-home> there is only 1 menu.lst
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: try                   powertweakd
<amenado> !who | jameswf-home
<ubotu> jameswf-home: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: says need to be root
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: let me do sudo -s and then run it
<fernando> %C2  what was the idea about msn?
<thechitowncubs> hello, I removed my samba config files to start from scratch, what package are they in because when i installed samba again it doesn't retrieve config files
<Ray_> hello, how to edit the startup manager ? like when the PC starts the hightlight is at ubuntu but I wanna change the default hightlight into other OS
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: as root I try powertweakd and it returns nothing.. if I do a /etc/init.d/powertweakd restart.. it shows it stopping then starting with no errors
<linxeh> Ray_: grub
<thechitowncubs> Ray_: edit your /etc/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> Ray_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and read the comments about "default"
<thechitowncubs> boot :/
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone know where I can get the gutsy samba config files, are they in a package?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok, let's try compiling it from source. the binary doesn't seem to be working
<thechitowncubs> because samba doesn't install them when i do it
<jrib> !samba > thechitowncubs (read the private message from ubotu)
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic:  sudo rm -f `locate powertweak`
<jrib> Aquahallic: don't do that
<prince_jammys> wow
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && sudo apt-get install samba , that will reinstall the config files
<jrib> sofiankrt: are you sure about that command?
<linxeh> sofiankrt: errr..... no?
<Aquahallic> it seems powertweak is running fine.. it's the powertweak-gtk frontend that's not working
<sofiankrt> jrib: yeah, I'm trying to remove files from previous powertweak installations and compiling it from source
<jameswf-home> My menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/915131
<prince_jammys> why?
<sofiankrt> linxeh: give me time to type!
<jrib> sofiankrt: why would you recommend using rm if it was installed using apt?
<Aquahallic> I can use lspowertweak and it returns back everything
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone know how to switch windows in irssi?
<jrib> thechitowncubs: alt-# where # is a number
<linxeh> sofiankrt: when you install from source its usually advisable to configure the build to install to somewhere like /opt/packagename/ - much easier to remove
<thechitowncubs> i want to read my pm :P
<sofiankrt> jrib: because apt-remove isn't removing these files
<jrib> sofiankrt: use aptitude purge if you really need to do this
<sofiankrt> jrib: I mean
<sofiankrt> jrib: apt-get remove
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: yes it does
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: it didn't for me
<Aquahallic> apt does remove them fine
<Aquahallic> did here
<amenado> jameswf-home->  from what you pasted, which lines do not show up during boot?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: I apt-get removed all these files, and then located powertweak, and found a bunch of unremoved files
<amenado> !who | jameswf-home
<ubotu> jameswf-home: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: apt-get removed powertweak, that is
<jameswf-home> amenado: there are additional lines that show up beyond whats in menu.lst
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: powertweakd is working properly.. it's just the gui frontend that isn't
<jameswf-home> !GTFOI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtfoi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: do you still have the files when you locate powertweak?
<m4steR> how can I add a voice to menu of gnome?
<Cubitus> does anybody now how to make a encrypted file system with the alternate hardy cd?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: how do you know powertweakd is working properly?
<Cubitus> he says: "Cannot delete data on device, so I cannot create this file system"
<jrib> Cubitus: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<Cubitus> jrib: ok thanks
<draker951> hello world :)
<Assid> err is making a softraid easy now
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: I installed lspowertweak and run it and it returns back everything properly... it's a program to look at powertweakd
<Assid> err. thru gui?
<draker951> after a kernel panic my network connection stop working properly. I get an IP via DHCP but then the computer stop sending packets. The network card keeps receiving but if I ping or ssh or so, no packets are sent. help!!
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/windows/the-windows-xp-soundtrack/
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ok, I've got one last idea. perhaps when we installed the packages separately, the powertweak-gtk wasn't installed properly
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: so just apt-get remove them, and apt-get install powertweak
<Aquahallic> powertweak-gtk is a gui frontend for configuring powertweakd .... lspowertweak is a script to return how powertweak is currently configured
<jameswf-home> i can see why the linux workd thinks so highly of ubntu users.... windows users who think they are 1337 but still cant use a cli
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: and check it with lspowertweak
<Ray_> jrib: I'm in /boot/grub/ and did pico the menu.lst but how to make WinXP starts by default ? was reading and didnt get how to do it :<
<palikka> quit
<palikka> oops
<Aquahallic> you can't remove powertweakd and have lspowertweak....
<Aquahallic> powertweakd is a dependancy
<prince_jammys> !grub > Ray_
<m4steR> how can I add a voice to menu of gnome?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: remove them all, install powertweak, and then install lspowertweak
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: does everything work now?
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: that did not reinstall, daemon.log still reports cannot read smb.conf
<Aquahallic> powertweakd works... lspowertweak works... it's just powertweak-gtk that doesn't work
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: strange, /etc/samba doesn't exist?
<Assid> err how does powertweak help?
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: right, i removed it but its not coming back
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: try creating a launcher for powertweak-gtk
<eh1> E.Heide
<Assid> err brb
<sofiankrt> Assid: powertweak just installs all three
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: a sec
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: thank you very much
<eh1> E.Heide
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: what error message does it give?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi whats the command to copy all file?
<thechitowncubs> Pirate_Hunter: cp *
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<thechitowncubs> Pirate_Hunter: specific extensions, cp *.txt
<sofiankrt> Pirate_Hunter: cp * (where you want them)
<Pirate_Hunter> thechitowncubs: thanx no I want all file not matter the extension type
<sofiankrt> Pirate_Hunter: cp *       (target directory)
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: launcher doesn't work either
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: http://paste.uni.cc/18377
<Pirate_Hunter> sofiankrt: thanx
<sofiankrt> Pirate_Hunter: any time
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: do you think its a bug, reported by another user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242594
<Pirate_Hunter> sofiankrt: :D
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: I really have no idea.... I would try to install it a different way, from source, perhaps
<thechitowncubs> that is my exact error
<sofiankrt> Pirate_Hunter: ;-)
<drpcken> how can i open my xorg.conf for editing? i opened it manually but it won't let me save, i figure i have to sudo cmd it, but I don't know the command
<eedge> Is there anyway to force your wireless tx-power up?
<Aquahallic> this error is a syntax error...
<eedge> In ndiswrapper its 25db but with the firmware I get 18db and rubbish signal (talking like 5feet from router, then dead)
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: could be. Looking at some stuff, trying to find where it comes from
<brobostigon> drpcken: gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<manson> hm could this fuck up aiglx? Loading extension ATITVOUT
<sofiankrt> !language | manson
<ubotu> manson: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: purge it again, then look in /etc/samba . Is it still there?
<manson> ah sorry again
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: how's it going?
<manson> could this make trouble for aiglx Loading extension ATITVOUT?
<DIL> how do i know which window manager i have installed
<DaveEngland> hello! could anybody help me install drivers for my wireless card?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: aha , logged in to say its ok
<DIL> how do i know/determine which window manager i have installed
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: good!
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: im installing xp, what do you have as your host
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: no, never was
<sofiankrt> DaveEngland: which card do you have?
<Aquahallic> OMFG... I am SO RETARDED!
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: never there at all?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: in the virtual machine?
<drpcken> brobostigon, that comes up with a blank xorg.conf
<cyberix> I need to find a game that switches to a screen mode lower than 640x480 to run fullscreen
<fernando_> Assid still there?
<consfearacy> ubuntu seems the most popular distro now?
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: well, it wasn't there before the purge because i removed it because i wanted to start from scratch
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: do you still have those files installed???
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: no
<sofiankrt> consfearacy: it is
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: after purge, not there
<co0lingFir3> my soundcard is not recognized. how do i solve this prob?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: I removed them
<fernando_> Hi all! Good afternoon
<Aquahallic> ok
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: your installing it from a burned cd?
<thechitowncubs> fernando_: good morning
<DaveEngland> sofiankrt, i have a digitus wireless card, DN7006gs with a realtek chiš
<brobostigon> drpcken: what folder is xorg.conf in??
<DaveEngland> chip*
<Aquahallic> I just opened that powertweak-gtk file as a text document...
 * Aquahallic is a RETARD
<sofiankrt> DaveEngland: let's try using ndiswrapper
<drpcken> brobostigon, /etc/x11    i opened it manually with the viewer, it just won't let me save any changes
<fernando_> Assid: still there?
<sami> brobostigon: /etc/X11/
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: ok, looking elsewhere
<sofiankrt> DaveEngland: go to synaptic
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: from the original cd that came with the box, hp installation disk
<manson> hm strange, why does x load extension atitvout after I apt-get remove --purge atitvtool
<sofiankrt> DaveEngland: search for ndiswrapper-utils
<brobostigon> drpcken: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaveEngland> sofiankrt, i allready have tryed that! i used the drivers from my CD, but it doesnt work :(
<manson> nothing in xorg.conf that says to load it either
<Dexter_> helloo
<drpcken> brobostigon, yea i tried that too, blank document
<sofiankrt> DaveEngland: do you have the .inf file?
<DaveEngland> sofiankrt,  i have installed those drivers, but the card is still not recognized :(
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> bye again
<Aquahallic> that launcher is broke.. but inside that launcher you can see the name of the actual executable... so when I do a sudo gpowertweak it opens
<DaveEngland> sofiankrt,  yes, i have the inf file!
<rabidsnail> When I switched my xorg driver to neomagic from vesa (which wasn't working properly), my neomagic soundcard stopped working! Doing sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp works, but mplayer complains that it can't find any alsa devices and doesn't have permission to access /dev/dsp.
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: are you trying to install it on the virtual machine?
<drpcken> brobostigon, i have a restart pending after today's updates, maybe I should restart first
<brobostigon> drpcken: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: exactly
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: don't forget to change back all the permissions
<brobostigon> drpcken: yes, restart
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: will that be a prob
<sofiankrt> DaveEngland: run        ifconfig
<manson> hm, might do a wider search then, anyone that is guru on xserver here? :)
<drpcken> brobostigon, want me to run the reconfigure anyway
<DaveEngland> sofiankrt,  i didi, but the card is not displayed!
<drpcken> before i restart?
<thundercles> you should never have to restart just drop runlevels
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: can you clarify something for me???
<fernando_> does kopete allows talking with microfone?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I don't know, I've never tried installing from a CD, I only install from .ISO images
<brobostigon> drpcken: that will give you an proper xorg.conf
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: hold on
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: what?
<brobostigon> drpcken: just make sure you no how to setup your graphics before you do.
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: ok
<sofiankrt> DaveEngland: Sorry, I have no idea. It probably isn't supported by ndiswrapper. Check their website, they should have a list of supported cards
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: when I installed this package it dropped a file /usr/share/menu/powertweak-gtk file down... it's a plain text file
<thundercles> Yes find the vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: do you have any .iso images?
<drpcken> brobostigon, well i don't :)
<thundercles> if you have a weird one
<DaveEngland> sofiankrt,  thnx
<drpcken> brobostigon, like the memory it asks for
<drpcken> i'm gonna restart first
<Aquahallic> I'm assuming that should have been a launcher am I correct??
<thundercles> Anyone got udev or sg down in ubuntu yet
<thundercles> ?
<brobostigon> drpcken: i wouldnt recommend it then.
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i can copy the disk to make one
<thundercles> one of the two is giving me hell
<fernando_> assid: if you are here receive my gratitude...it works now...I can see and send my webcam images
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: no i dont
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: can you create one?
<fernando_> assid: thank you very much
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: k
<scragar> what's the config file for my panel's? I'm trying to back stuff up, but I want to backup my panels as well
<fernando_> New issue
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: launchers usually have the extension .desktop
<thundercles> I havn't used udev, or at least havn't had to mess with it in like 4 years
<manson> ok, might aswell describe the problem xorg loads perfectly accept (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<thundercles> but ubuntu is wantint me to
<manson> and (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I've got to go for a while, brb
<fernando_> does someone know how to talk with microfone in kopete?
<manson> that causes my screen to flicker and making diagonal rendering glitches
<thundercles> manson sounds like a driver thing
<chartoin> hi guy
<thundercles> what kind of grafix card do you have manson?
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: here's what's in that text file.... http://paste.uni.cc/18378
<manson> tried to remove fglrx driver and reconfigure and installing and reconfigure again
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: you were trying to execute a non-executable file
<chartoin> my panel disappeared behind the taskbar
<chartoin> what do I do?
<manson> using guide in ubuntu forums
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: apparently smb.conf is supposed to be built on the fly, it's not owned by any particular package. Looking for where it's generated
<chartoin> please help
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: interesting
<manson> worked like a charm with dual heads
<chartoin> I am using Kubuntu
<kaushal> hi
<thundercles> well, I'm having a lot of trouble with getting  good support from the ubutntu site myself
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I'm back
<kaushal> I am running vsftpd 2.0.5 on Ubuntu 7.04
<thundercles> oh yes, I had big problems in Fedora Core when I knocked it down to 1 from 2 heads
<manson> but after update total impossible to get it back
<chartoin> I used the panel hiding with the hiding buttons
<kaushal> i want to upgrade it to 2.0.6
<thundercles> I mean from 2 to 1
<kaushal> How can i do that
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: if you want to view a typical launcher, do :   find -name *.desktop    and open with a text editor to see what they look like
<manson> not using compiz anymore either
<fernando_> does someone know how to talk with microfone in kopete?
<thundercles> well basically, have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: so what would that text file be?? here's the contents.. http://paste.uni.cc/18378
<manson> yes
<thundercles> hrm
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: making the iso
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: i looked at the file.  i don't know what purpose that file serves
<thundercles> have you tried looking elsewhere for the driver then the ubuntu repo?
<chartoin> SOMEONE help
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: it does look like a launcher
<chartoin> i can;t view my panel
<thundercles> getting drivers off repos has never been a great idea in the past
<manson> nah there is one not supported and one ati****.run
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: but it's not in the format i'm used to seeing
<fernando_> does someone know how to talk with microfone in kopete?
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: thank you for your help btw... you did get me to the point that I broke into that file and found the actual executable...:)
<thundercles> graphics drivers I mean
<thundercles> not other drivers
<manson> might aswell try them on
<jrib> thechitowncubs, nickrud: tried samba-common?
<thundercles> try the graphics driver for linux
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: any time, glad to be of help
<thundercles> from the actual comapny that made the card
<TrustNoOne> I am suffering random browser crashes with firefox. Sometimes when I am watching youtube videos or porn, it just crashes for no reason
<manson> ati?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: ;-)
<thundercles> ooooo
<manson> ati driver linux?
<thundercles> ati just released open source drivers
<danand_> DaveEngland - hi dave - have you tried using the rtl8180 driver for your wireless card?
<fevel> hello
<thechitowncubs> jrib: not yet
<drpcken> brobostigon, still a blank xorg.conf
<thundercles> but they arn't quite
<thundercles> done yet
<_KAMI_> Hello!
<manson> ah will test them
<_KAMI_>  I am the current hungarian Localizator of Seamonkey. How can I get my translations into Ubuntu?
<thundercles> no, that might be your problem
<brobostigon> drpcken: sorry i am out of ideas??
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: thanx to you also...:)
<fevel> how can I chnge the java im using from ice tea to suns
<thundercles> ubuntu may be using the open source drivers
<Cyntrox> Hey, I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 from the website and burned it to a disk, now that I try to start it I get errors - like this: [  593.999153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<manson> thx, am not interested in dual head anymore anyway just to get screen non flicker to have som terminals open and watch one or other movie on screen :)
<thundercles> but ATI hasn't released all the parts of the drivers to open source  because of patent issues
<Cyntrox> And a lot of stuff relating to I/O
<tiny> Hi! I've uncomented a line in /etc/sudoers to allow members of group sudo  to not need password. I added myself to a group sudo. Why do I still need to type in passwrds.
<thechitowncubs> jrib: BINGO, thank you
<manson> will test open from ati
<Snille> Anyone here good with Ubuntu server and VMWare, I have networking problems, networking goes down after some time.
<thundercles> well, the screen is just flickering that's all?
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: thanks for all your help
<nickrud> jrib: oddly, samba-common isn't installed on my machine, although I have a samba common. grep just found it
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: now it's working?
<nickrud> smb.conf
<manson> thx for your time thundercles
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: i suspect those files are used to automatically place an app in the right category of your menu
<nickrud> jrib: is samba-common installed on your machine?
<thundercles> wait manson
<thundercles> are you sure your refresh rates are right
<manson> ok
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: i got it thanks
<manson> yes
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: how do i turn this off, my internal speaker booooms! when im typing
<Mehrdad> Hi guys, is it possible to increase the number of packages that apt downloads in parallel?
<chartoin> manson?
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: I know. I think samba-common not being installed is the bug
<manson> monitor found by xserver
<thundercles> I dunno, if your drivers were way off, your car dwouldn't even work
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: beeps?
<thundercles> but you said that using software rendering is the main prob?
<fernando_> does someone know how to talk with microfone in kopete?
<Aquahallic> sofiankrt: when I broke open that txt file I found the actual executable file... when I do a sudo gpowertweak it works fine and opens the grafical configurator
<manson> yeah and only that 2005 prob
<manson> with aiglx
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: yeah... that is what it looks like
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: yes , i lost that word
<manson> in Xorg.0.log
<thundercles> well go to the ATI website
<goldsniper> hi
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: go to the terminal and run:
<manson> some warnings though but none that have effect of what I can see
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: the launchers (non-user level) are in /usr/share/applications
<Cyntrox> Hey, I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 from the website and burned it to a disk, now that I try to start it I get errors - like this: "[  593.999153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen" and "[  606.0476770] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<fernando_> KOPETE, does it allow to talk with microfone?
<manson> yeah have been fiddling around 2 days now :)
<chartoin> fernando
<jrib> nickrud: nope, I don't use samba
<chartoin> I don't think so
<manson> so just for the sake of it test other stuff
<brobostigon> drpcken: my xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, so you should just have to, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<manson> :)
<chartoin> because there is no option init
<jrib> nickrud: erm, it is installed though
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: rmmod pcspkr
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: right, i will report it
<chartoin> MANSON
<thundercles> because the commercial drivers before they may have parts that havn't been included in the open source ones yet for patent reasons
<manson> yes chartoin
<fernando_> so do I
<goldsniper> i need suggestion on accomplish an interactive presentation ASAP ... any software for ubuntu can do that?
<thundercles> yes
<nickrud> jrib: I checked for samba-common long ago, I did a history: typo! thechitowncubs no, not the bug, my typing was the hiccup in my troubleshooting
<chartoin> My panel is hiding behind my external taskbar
<thundercles> goldsniper: openoffice
<chartoin> how do I get it out
<DaveEngland> danand_,  where can i get that driver?
<fernando_> and in setings it have not sound to configure, l
<chartoin> I used hiding :(
<manson> how do you get what out
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: thats going to shut it off permanently
<thundercles> goldsniper: openoffice is like an open source MS office, it'll have all that stuff
<Aquahallic> prince_jammys: I'll just use the paths to the executable and icon from that text file and make my own launcher...:)
<DaveEngland> danand_,  oh, hi Daniel! :D
<chartoin> the panel with the K menu
<manson> ah am not using k
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: yes, that'll do it
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: if you want it back run:                    modprobe pcspkr
<chartoin> I used the panel hiding option with the panel hiding keys
<thundercles> I use KDE a lot, what's the question?
<Aquahallic> thanks much for both you folks help sofiankrt and prince_jammys....:)
<eedge> Is there anyway to force your wireless tx-power up?
<fernando_> thx chartoin
<zsiavash> how can i delete logging of pidgin?
<sofiankrt> Aquahallic: no probs
<goldsniper> thanks, openoffice ... any other suggestion?
<chartoin> I accidentallly made my panel hide behind external taskbar
<thundercles> it's in the preferences zsiavash
<Cyntrox> Hey, I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 from the website and burned it to a disk, now that I try to start it I get errors - like this: "[  593.999153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen" and "[  606.0476770] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<prince_jammys> Aquahallic: np
<chartoin> how do I get it out
<chartoin> (don't laugh)
<sofiankrt> goldsniper: powerpoint! (as a last resort)
<danand_> DaveEngland - it should be on your system already. try modprobe -l | grep rtl8180
<sofiankrt> goldsniper: actually
<thundercles> sofiankrt: he'd have to wine powerpoint
<chartoin> welcome fernando
<manson> there's some ppt -> open office converters on the net aswell
<sofiankrt> goldsniper: check koffice or goffice
<chartoin> thundercles, help me
<chartoin> it'll only take a minute
<thundercles> yes just a minaute chartoin
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: there peace off mind, but you know it just started a minute ago, think i pressed one key by mistake and turned it on
<sofiankrt> thundercles: who would want to use powerpoint, anyway?
<DaveEngland> danand_,  i have seen a post on the internet now, and the driver 8185L should work good with this card! ill try this one..
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: try running the command again
<fernando_> bye all folks
<manson> and have some buddies that have done presentations in open offica and saved them as ppt but they dont look the same as in open office as on powerpoint
<thundercles> goldsniper: use openoffice if you need it to be in powerpoint file formate when you are done, openoffice will save to all the MS office file types, and open office does everything MS office does
<chartoin> bye fernando
<Agion> ^
<fernando_> and thanks for your support
<thundercles> okeay now on to chartoin
<danand_> DaveEngland - output would suggest to install the module with sudo modprobe r8180
<chartoin> thnx
<manson> so the net converters might be better
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: to turn it on or off
<sofiankrt> thundercles: but ooo base sucks
<danand_> DaveEngland - have you seen http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<chartoin> I used the panel hiding option with the panel hiding keys
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: off
<manson> and as of a week ms is open code so maybe open office will be totally compatible soon
<chartoin> and I used and external taskbar on the left
<thundercles> and Manson, see what ATI drivers you are using and see if they are the open source or closed source ones
<manson> if you must use ms standards
<chartoin> i used the left panel hiding key
<thundercles> Manson: then try the other ones
<sofiankrt> manson: they're going to opensource ms office?
<chartoin> and now no panel
<thundercles> and chartoin
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: it says module pcspkr does not exist in ...
<thundercles> no kicker panel
<thundercles> ?
<DaveEngland> danand_,  this is for Digitus DN-7006G-RA, DN-7001G-RA, but i have DN7600GS
<bazhang> manson dont hold your breath on that one
<goldsniper> ok guys.. thanks... but here is the real task... i need something like moving background... i dont know flash
<chartoin> whats a kicker panel
<manson> yes I will, had to give back some feedback due to you helping me :)
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: activate it and then deactivate it
<chartoin> the one with the kmenu
<chartoin> I think thats it
<brobostigon> sofiankrt: no, they wont open source office
<thundercles> the kicker panel is
<manson> bazhang: nah I won't
<thundercles> yes that is the kicker panel
<norty> Is there anyway to get gedit to have smart indentation for when i write c programs?
<danand_> DaveEngland - the cards may have the same chipset (hopefully) so that driver may work for your card :)
<sofiankrt> brobostigon: I wish someone would make a database management system as good as ms access
<DaveEngland> danand_,  i will try to install these!
<DaveEngland> danand_,  thnx! bbl
 * bazhang hopes DaveEngland can get wireless going too
<rabidsnail> norty: vim, gedit, emacs, ...
<goldsniper> :-( hate to admit if we short of proggie like that
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: done it, why
<thundercles> alright chartoin
<thundercles> try a run: kicker
<brobostigon> sofiankrt: i have never used acccess, so no idea, sorry
<zsiavash> thundercles: yes but just i can inactive logging to not save messages anymore i want to delete all messages has saved till now
<chartoin> that doesn't work
<DaveEngland> bazhang,  oooo hello there! how are you m8? card still aint working :(
<thundercles> then you have to find the log
<Skullmonkey> is there anyone here who knows if photoshop is able to be installed?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: it shouldn't be annoying you now?
<chartoin> I think thats because its is already there
<norty> rabidsnail, I prefer gedit..
<chartoin> only, its behind the taskbar
<brobostigon> !wine | Skullmonkey
<sofiankrt> brobostigon: the problem is, we're using it in our school
<ubotu> Skullmonkey: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<thundercles> the kicker is the whole taskbar
<thundercles> that's the kicker
<zelrikriando> you can install photoshop with Vbox at least...
<danand_> DaveEngland - brb
<zelrikriando> not sure about wine
<thundercles> so what's not on the kicker then
<sofiankrt> brobostigon: so, I can't practice with base
<Skullmonkey> ive already tried wine
<DaveEngland> danand_,  tyt
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: aha nothing, peace of mind i said
<thundercles> the whole bar on the bottom, in KDE is the kicker
<chartoin> there is an external taskbar option
<brobostigon> !emulation | Skullmonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: great!
<chartoin> that you can dock at the side
<eedge> anyone good with wifi problems here?
<thundercles> what do you mean external?
<sofiankrt> brobostigon: finally baffled ubotu!
<chartoin> meaning another panel
<thundercles> oh you made another panel
<thundercles> and it's gone now
<goldsniper> hmm
<rabidsnail> Help! Sound problems!
<chartoin> which only accumulates the tasks
<vasco> sorry how can i update the cache
<vasco> for apt-get
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: you mentioned you were going to install xp?
<thundercles> rabidsnail, hold on
<brobostigon> sofiankrt: baffling ubotu is easy
<chartoin> the original one is gone
<vasco> i trying apt-cache update but it s not that
<chartoin> behind the external taskbar
<chartoin> Ok, I tell you exactly what I did
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: yes the copying ....
<prince_jammys> vasco: sudo apt-get update
<chartoin> you could ty it out
<thundercles> I just helped someone else with sound earlier rabidsnail, you probably have the same problem, lemme just finish up with chartoin, k?
<sofiankrt> !baffling ubotu | brobostigon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baffling ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rabidsnail> k
<chartoin> right click on panel
<vasco> prince_jammys, thank you
<manson> yeah ati radeon .run open source driver on it's way down
<sofiankrt> lol
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: finished with the image?
<thundercles> okay manson
<eedge> anyone good with wifi problems here?
<thundercles> yeah the open source driver should help
<thundercles> maybe whats the problem eedge
<Skullmonkey> also, it there anyone here that knows how to code in javascript?
<chartoin> go to add panels - > external taskbar
<chartoin> dock it on the left
<thundercles> yeah,
<zsiavash> anybody knows where the log file of pidgin is, i want to delete logs that it has saved till now
<thundercles> yup
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: still copying, first time my its taking this long
<rabidsnail> Skullmonkey: what for?
<manson>  ATI Catalyst™ 8.2 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<TrustNoOne> I am suffering random browser crashes with firefox. Sometimes when I am watching youtube videos or porn, it just crashes for no reason
<manson> that one right?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: aren't you happy with ubuntu?
<thundercles> it's probably in pidgins folder in the /usr/bin
<chartoin> activate panel hiding and the panel hiding buttons on left and right
<thundercles> that's where they keep a lot of the logs
<chartoin> reduce the size of your panel to 60%
<Skullmonkey> im working on a skin for an IPB host and i just need to be able to do some links when something is enabled. ill PM you
<DIL> i am trying to use grep to locate all files with vmware is this syntax correct "grep vmware* /*
<manson> ah well at least thats what atis page told me to use with my card :)
<chartoin> now click on the left panel hiding button
<eedge> I'm using the propriety broadcom driver (bcm43xx) and I'm getting really rubbish signal, and I was wondering if theres a way to boost the tx-power. With ndiswrapper it shows as 25db but with this driver it shows as 18db.
<thundercles> okay
<chartoin> voila, your panel is gone
<zulerdongle> hey guys. could someone please help me out. I have wine 0.9.5.5 and wanted to install version 0.9.5.6 but dont know how. Thanks.
<chartoin> now, get it out and tell me how
<Agion> I installed Google Earth but I cant lounch it, help please
<thundercles> yeah, well the button that it pops out from
<manson> wine
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: im more than happy, i love the system, i  dont use windows anymore
<eedge> And by rubbish signal, I mean I'm sitting a few feet from the router and getting rubbish signal :)
<thundercles> is probably hidden unter something
<prince_jammys> DIL: you can just do "locate vmware" or sudo find / -name vmaware*
<manson> Agion:
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: why do you want to install xp, then?
<chartoin> yes, under the external taskbar that we creatd
<thundercles> well, have you tested your router with another computer completly
<DIL> thanks
<brobostigon> Agion: try running it from terminal
<chartoin> I can't get it out
<goldsniper> 2 month windows free here :)
<Agion> how?
<prince_jammys> DIL: vmware is the name of the file or the string INSIDE the file?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: just out of curiosity?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: just that i need to install mathcad ,for school labs
<brobostigon> Agion: google-earth
<thundercles> wel, go into the kde windows manager
<Agion> bash: google-earth: command not found
<thundercles> and get rid of it
<thundercles> and make it again, that's what I'd do
<chartoin> how do I do that
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: what about edubuntu?
<chartoin> how do I run it?
<thundercles> but you might be able to salvage it in the kde administration deal
<eedge> thundercles, yeah, theres loads of systems all throughout the house using the same router.
<eedge> with good signal.
<bullgard4> What files are included in file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/DocBook? In other words, what is the function of this directory?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I've never tried it, but I've heard good things about it
<DIL> prince_jammys: yea i have some left over files from a previous install attempt that has to be deleted
<thundercles> ummm it's kcontrol command I think
<thundercles> try that
<thundercles> eedge, did you try a different card
<chartoin> ok thnx
<eedge> laptop.
<Agion> brobostigon: bash: google-earth: command not found
<chartoin> whats eedge's problem
<eedge> internal broadcom card.
<thundercles> hrm, always try and make sure that hardware is not the problem first
<manson> ok am at start of gui install of atis now
<eedge> and it gets good signal if I boot to windows
<eedge> :S
<eedge> lol
<thundercles> really?
<manson> did sh ./atifilename.run
<Skullmonkey> signal should be the same no matter what os
<thundercles> well, run in the console eedge
<chartoin> thnx guys
<manson> so lets hope it goes well :)
<thundercles> just a minaute lemme see what the module would be fore your card
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i never tried it, the thing is im learning mathcad at university-i will be having questions for that specific app
<thundercles> broadcom you said
<Skullmonkey> it depends where your card is in relation to the router that gives you signal
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<eedge> bcm43xx
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: tried it with wine?
<thundercles> yeah, do a modprobe -l bcm43xx
<thundercles> and see if that pops up
<bullgard4> Is the following statement true: "/proc/acpi  is being removed soon - it's  considered deprecated in 2.6.24."?
<thundercles> or at least a modprobe -l bcm*
<z5000man> anyone know about bind?
<eedge> yeah, it's definitely there.
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i tried yahoo msg on wine , didnt work and i got dicouraged
<Agion> brobostigon: any other tips?
<eedge> I've tried various versions of the propriety firmware.
<thundercles> eedge
<brobostigon> Agion: try and find google earths executable,
<julle> Is there anyone who have tried PlayOnLinux and likes it? In that case, what games/applications are you running?
<thundercles> ubuntu forums appears to have a page on broadcom cards
<thundercles> have you tried that stuff?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: why not try mathcad with wine? it might save you a lot of work on xp!
<thundercles> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<bullgard4> z5000man: One meaning of 'bind' is an association of a key sequence to a command.
<danand_> bullgard4 - think all of /proc interface is now deprecated in favour of /sys
<manson> Generating package: Ubuntu/7.10
<eedge> will check it out now :)
<manson> seems fine so far thundercles
<manson> :)
<brobostigon> julle: whats playonlinux??
<thundercles> alright eedge, send me a PM here on IRC if it doesn't work
<manson> that suxx
<manson> julle:
<manson> no good according to me
<bullgard4> danand_: May I challenge. In Gutsy /proc works fine.
<thundercles> I may not see your message through everyone elses if you come back in a few and something doesn't work
<manson> some winealike
<eedge> just remembered I do have a blown up laptop upstairs under a bed I could rip the intel based minipci wifi card out of if it comes to it :P
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: yeah maybe i should do that, you one of em ubuntu guys
<manson> tested it to play the other week
<thundercles> Rabidsnail
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I know!
<thundercles> did you stick around
<manson> but wine is better and gives better output debug
<manson> am ssh from other machine
<manson> so my drivercard is on different box
<rabidsnail> thundercles: I have a neomagic sound and video card, and when I changed the x driver to neomagic the sound stopped working
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: militant supporters...
<rabidsnail> thundercles: the driver is there, and i can dd to /dev/dsp, but i can't use it for much else
<thundercles> hrm, well your alsa drivers are probably in need of some work then
<danand_> bullgard4 - yeah. /proc is still around, predominantly to enable all the developers to get their stuff up to speed with /sys. /proc should still be around for a while yet...
<vinoo> hey
<thundercles> modprobe -l *alsa in console rabidsnale
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: you said you run linux on the virtual disk, which is the other OS
<thundercles> tell me what comes up
<vinoo> can you guys help me?
<ma2k8> what vinooo?
<vinoo> i have a 23 partition with ubuntu 7.04
<vinoo> *23gb
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I'm running ubuntu on the laptop, and experimenting with 10 other distros (from Linux Format) on the VM
<rabidsnail> thundercles: cx88-alsa.ko and saa7134-alsa.ko
<ma2k8> & then?
<vinoo> only is 13gb is used
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: do you read Linux Format?
<thundercles> all right, your sound drivers are working at the kernel module level
<rabidsnail> my sound driver is snd_nm256
<thundercles> go into alsamixer in the console now
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: dont understand
<vinoo> but df -h returns me thar
<thundercles> wait
<vinoo> *that
<bullgard4> danand_: So your wording "now" is not correct.m May be a matter of the future.
<rabidsnail> thundercles: No such device
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: what is linux format?
<vinoo> /dev/hdb1              23G   22G  485M  98%
<thundercles> nm256?
<thundercles> that doesn't sound right
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: it's a magazine. this month's issue has a gigantic dvd with 10 distros!
<Cyntrox> Could I be getting errors in installing Ubuntu because I have not yet formated and it still has Windows on it?
<fernando> Hi all
<thundercles> give me two seconds to look up that stuff rabidsnail, don't send anymore messages at me for a second cause I'll be in firefox
<manson> ok thundercles .deb have been configured using atis open source installer
<rabidsnail> thx
<fernando> bye all
<manson> hm, how do I run .deb in terminal?
<manson> ./nameof.deb?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: aa! i know that, saw that at home"pc format" before i came to russia , here i never see those
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: your russian?
<b0ha> manson, i think it is dpkg -i file.deb
<manson> ah thanx
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: you're*
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i requested my cd, no im from botswana
<danand_> bullgard4 - i should probably reword that then... /proc is deprecated in favour of the /sys interface. /sys is now the prefered interface that people / applications should be using. /proc is being kept around until all applications have been ported over to use /sys
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: here for my studies
<DaveEng> danand_: i have type lsmod | grep rtl and it doesnt reply nothing!
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: cool!
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: Priviet!
<Jaymacdonald> kubuntu PWN0R UBUNTU
<manson> hm sorry if it's spam
<bullgard4> danand_: Ah, very interesting! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<manson> Installing new version of config file /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager ... * Starting atieventsd                                                                                                                                   /usr/sbin/atieventsd: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<danand_> bullgard4 - np
<manson> seems like I'm missing som gl file though
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: oh boy!! priviet kak dila
<Jaymacdonald> i get this error: init: runlevel invalid HELP¬!!!!!
<vinoo> ma2k8, look http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8018/capturadatelaod2.png
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: rastsvetali yabloni i grushi!
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: otkuda ti snach ryskii
<DaveEngland> danand_: i have type lsmod | grep rtl and it doesnt reply nothing!
<Jaymacdonald> i get this error: init: runlevel invalid HELP¬!!!!!
<manson> ah sorry am not using compiz anymore but it's installed so files should be there
<vinoo> it looks like there are only 1,6 gb free but the / occupies just 12,5gb
<jpatrick> !en | sofiankrt _moro_bana_
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: actually that's pretty much all I know in russian...
<ubotu> sofiankrt _moro_bana_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jpatrick> er
<danand_> DaveEng - have you run sudo modprobe ....
<sofiankrt> jpatrick: yeah I know, we weren't actually talking... it was kind of a joke
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i dont know how to write that in latin, where did you learn that
<danand_> DaveEngland - have you run sudo modprobe ....
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: the song? wikipedia
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DaveEngland> danand_, you mean sudo modprobe rtl ?
<mrunagi_> what is a grub 18 error
<larson999> my wife has a laptop that hangs during the fsck during boot.  why does this happen?
<savageone> howdie folks
<sbox> hiya
<Agion> Now I got Google Earth on, but:  "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<cook> someone here who knows how to boot an iso image over network
<savageone> I've set up dual boot systems before but I want to do it again and it's been a while.  I'll be running the newest ubuntu dual booted with windows xp.
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: how's your iso goin?
<sofiankrt> going*
<sbox> cook: isnt that dependant on your motherboard
<savageone> cook: if you find out how to boot an iso overthe network I'd be very interested
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: wiki is great,just finished now, i have it on the desktop
<seracht> hey
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: whats next?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: yeah. so do you want to install xp, or try with wine?
<seracht> I made a dir using Sudo and want to change it to normal access? How do I do that?
<cook> my computer i want to boot has only the chance to boot over network. there is no chance to boot over usb oder cd
<manson> Error! Could not locate fglrx.ko for module fglrx in the DKMS tree.
<sbox> can anyone recommend something to view hdd bandwidth?
<manson> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.22-14-386 (i686) first.
<DaveEngland> danand_, you mean sudo modprobe rtl ?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: let me try xp now, for knowledge
<manson> eh whats's that
 * Agion needs help: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<MasterShrek> cook, i dont konw about iso's, but if you use a pxe server and an nfs share you shold be able to apparently, never done it myself tho...
<MasterShrek> !install | cook
<ubotu> cook: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<manson> Agion same as for me
<benny269> is there any other instant messenger program on gnome compatible with msn which is like kopete but lighter? i like kopete but it has lots of extra compatibility i don't need and is kde, any alternatives?
<manson> but will tell you if what I'm doing now will fix it
<MasterShrek> benny269, pidgin
<brobostigon> benny269: pidgin, amsn
<Agion> manson: u've got the same problem?
<AstralSin> is it possible to install ubuntu from the network?
<symptom> !pidgin
<sofiankrt> cook: try smat boot manager
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<manson> yeah
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: open vbox
<TrustNoOne> I am suffering random browser crashes with firefox. Sometimes when I am watching youtube videos or porn, it just crashes for no reason
<danand_> DaveEngland - no. if you type modprobe -l | grep rtl that should list a number of modules with rtl in their names. You need to then choose the module for your card and insert it into the kernel with a sudo modprobe r8180 for example. After that lsmod | grep 8180 should show some output, meaning the module is in the kernel. Patience Dave - I'm a slow typist :D
<Agion> k...
<manson> at least some part of it
<Agion> ok
<manson> have you searched in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AstralSin> TrustNoOne: blame flash
<manson> for (EE)
<TrustNoOne> AstralSin, i want to fix, not blame
<Agion> nope
<manson> if not do that
<AstralSin> i dont think there is a fix, complain to adobe
<twavisdegwet> i have a really crappy laptop with no hardrive.. it has minimal ram (like 98 megs) and i know it can run Damm small linux however all ubuntu distros fail. I am looking for a live cd that can run on a crappy computer like mine with iptables because i'm planning to use the laptop as a means to connect my xbox to the internet
<DaveEngland> danand_, sorry if im anoying! i f**nk with this drivers for 2 days now.. omg :D thnx, i`ll try!
<manson> nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TrustNoOne> AstralSin, so this is a common occurance?
<manson> then ctrl+w
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: yes i opened it, it booted from the cd
<AstralSin> it happens to me all the time
<manson> (EE)
<manson> enter and do ctrl+w enter untill you see all
<benny269> MasterShrek: tried both, pidgin seemed to dissimilar from msn, amsn was better but i preferred kopete. any others?
<manson> might be at tipp to copy those rows aswell
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: it's installing now?
<TrustNoOne> AstralSin, it sucks to be watching porn then it shuts down on you
<AstralSin> TrustNoOne: i just deal with it, firefox restores my session so its not that big an inconvenient
<benny269> brobostigon: tried both, pidgin seemed to dissimilar from msn, amsn was better but i preferred kopete. any others?
<AstralSin> TrustNoOne: oh, i know, believe me
<MasterShrek> benny269, i dunno, i always use pidgin, even in windows, less bloat than msn
<TrustNoOne> AstralSin, ya its enough to lose your "vibe" when your goin at it ;)
<danand_> DaveEngland - np - I understand your fustration - i spent about a week getting wireless working on Debian GNU/linux
<alex_> whats the azureus channel name?
<Agion> manson, I opened the file, so what do I have to search+
<manson> or cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<queuetue> Has anyone worked with xoscope?  When i connect to the sound card, it reports "sound ioctl" "bad File Descriptor" and it doesn't display anything when I put signals into the sound card.
<manson> (EE)
<sofiankrt> TrustNoOne: it might be a good thing, in the afterlife, you know
<Agion> ok
<manson> thats errors in loading of xserver at least
<TrustNoOne> sofiankrt, what?!
<Agion> so what next?
<sofiankrt> TrustNoOne: you don't want extra sins, do you?
<TrustNoOne> sofiankrt, yes i want all the sins
<manson> copy those rows that start with (EE)
<AstralSin> does anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu server from the network instead of the cd?
<twavisdegwet> anyone? a linux distro that can run on a 98 megabyte of ram off of a live cd on a computer with no hardrive with iptables?
<savageone> here's my question:  if I want to dual boot xp and ubuntu should I install xp first or ubuntu first?
<mrunagi_> lol i have a computer with ubuntu 6.06........weird
<AstralSin> twavisdegwet: damn small linux
<sayanriju> twavisdegwet, dsl
<Agion>  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Agion> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 23 18:13:09 2008
<Agion> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Agion> (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
<Agion> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<Agion> (**) |   |-->Monitor "VG2021wm-2"
<FloodBot3> Agion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AstralSin> savageone: xp
<savageone> make a /boot for the boot record etc and then the normal ubuntu partitions that are default and resize the main one to make room for a ntfs partition right?
<bibby> savageone: windows first
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: aha its installing , i will let you know when it gives me a problem-why were you interested in russia, you cant tell me you know the other songs in other lingo
<sofiankrt> TrustNoOne: do you really?
<twavisdegwet> astralsin: i have used dsl it dosn't have iptables
<bazhang> savageone: xp first
<TrustNoOne> oh snap son
<savageone> hibby: thanks
<manson> is that the only (EE) you get?
<savageone> doesn't ubuntu have a "use remaining disk space" option
<TrustNoOne> sofiankrt, yes, yes i do, but you cant be talking about religion in here (i dont think)
<sayanriju> savageone, your wish!
<AstralSin> twavisdegwet: you could roll your own slax, its quite easy
<Agion> yes
<savageone> either way itr's a new machine so it's a good time to experiment
<larson999> i'm thinking i don't like gutsy too much.
<Agion> I think...
<manson> hm thats strange
<twavisdegwet> savvageone : yes
<sayanriju> savageone, it works both way! ;-)
<mrunagi_> whats the command to reconfigure x
<bibby> savageone: yeah it does it will auto fill that
<mrunagi_> dpkg --reconfigure xserver?
<manson> then your dri should work just fine
<savageone> now back with the iso over the network thing, that's a decent idea
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: give me your yahoo or hotmail, the ubuntuer's will be angry if we talk about it here!
<sofiankrt> TrustNoOne: or porn...
<twavisdegwet> astralsin: what do you mean? a link to some sort of tutorial would be helpful
<Agion> But it doesn't
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg mrunagi_
<Agion> -.-
<savageone> it could be accomplished with some soret of pxe boot server that has an interface to choose which iso to boot from from some sort of file share
<savageone> and then wammo
<savageone> that would be killer for my it shop here
<savageone> absolutely killer
<AstralSin> twavisdegwet: slax.org <-- all the info you need is there
<manson> test cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<manson> Agion:
<twavisdegwet> astralsin:thank you
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: the pm
<TrustNoOne> sofiankrt, i wasnt talking about porn, i was talking about a browser crash problem that affected my viewing of porn, its legit ;)
<manson> should give you better :)
<AstralSin> twavisdegwet: but if you can boot to usb on that system, i would highly recommend that over cd
<SatMan> will Ubuntu teach me linux? or is it lamer-friendly like windows?
<savageone> lkooks like someone already had this idea I'm reading into now
<Agion> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `EE'
<AstralSin> SatMan: you can learn linux with ubuntu, yes
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: did you see the pm?
<manson> hehe bad of me
<TrustNoOne> AstralSin, can I learn ubuntu with linux?
<AstralSin> yes
<bazhang> SatMan: slackware or gentoo for harder ; ubuntu is much new user friendlier
<manson> remove ()
<_moro_bana_> TrustNoOne: it it linux
<AstralSin> slack is pretty easy too, really... well, for me anyway
<mrunagi_> got it
<AstralSin> SatMan: if you wanna really get in deep, go with gentoo
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, even tho gentoo is harder, once you get it going perfectly, its 100x sexier
<manson> Agion: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<manson> ieg
<lynucs> is it possible to load the synaptics driver without reloading X?
<Agion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57076/
<SatMan> what's the difference if Ubuntu is ALSO linux?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: no... can you pm in pidgin?
<SatMan> are all complex settings and functions absent?
<LjL> seracht: sudo chown youruser:youruser directory/
<AstralSin> ubuntu is a distribution of linux, they're all configured differently and aimed at different audiences
<frost0> can someone please help me find a decent shooter for nix?
<seracht> yup LjL  I got it. Thanks
<Agion> manson u looked the link?
<SatMan> AstralSin: what is ubuntu aimed at?
<bazhang> frost0: sauerbraten
 * BernardB luistert naar Toto - Gypsy Train
<frost0> bazhang, got it.
<frost0> bazhang, any others?
<AstralSin> SatMan: ubuntu has tools to make it easier to use, gentoo is more geared towards people that want complete control of how their packages are built
<bazhang> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lynucs> frost0: enemy territory
<manson> same as for me
<bazhang> see above frost0
<lynucs> frost0: quake 3
<manson> totally
<Agion> k -.-
<frost0> got all of those :)
<AstralSin> if someone's looking for a good FPS game for ubuntu, alien arena is where its at
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: i dont have you mail
<manson> but have installed open source drivers now
<cadefy> quake 3
<cadefy> wait
<frost0> bazhang lynucs
<cadefy> what??
<Agion> so who could help us?
<manson> will test them out :)
<lynucs> frost0: american army
<sofiankrt> do you have gmail?
<twavisdegwet> is there a mirror availabe for slax? there website appears to be down.. or not done yet
<cadefy> quake 3 is frigging, 5 years old...
<frost0> lynucs, discontinued for nix
<AstralSin> america's army sucks :)
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I can give you my gmail address
<SatMan> frost0: can't we have control in ubuntu even if it is easier?
<manson> hm you said something bout dropping rundevels instead of rebooting
<manson> how to?
<frost0> SatMan, i'm sorry, i don't understand you...?
<Agion> Manson have you had any help with this?
<SatMan>  sorry *AstralSin
<manson> not yet
<ADHDYoshi> OK I think I'm about to move my root partition. I have lots of empty space before it due to resizing of an NTFS partition and I'm planning to use gparted to move the ext3 root partition to the beginning of the free space and resize it to 10gb. Is there anything else I should know?
<Agion> k
<SatMan> frost0: i meant astralsin
<lynucs> frost0: then use windows for fps and solitaire :)
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: aha that is ok
<manson> was some old post in an old forum
<bazhang> SatMan: sure, just run everything in screen
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: sofiankrt@gmail.com
<frost0> SatMan, huh
<symptom> hello anyone know how to make a rather Small PNG into an icon on gnome?
<InsClusoe> Hi everyone... I am testing hardy alpha 4 on a toshiba portege tablet pc. Does ubuntu have support for stylus? I would like to use stylus to draw in GIMP. Any ideas?
<manson> ur using radeon right?
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I'm online on gmail
<Xman> can anyone tell the command to restrat the network after changing IP address??
<AstralSin> SatMan: gentoo is a source based distribution, you compile all(most) of your programs from source code, and in the process you have USE flags and your make.conf to dictate what features are built into your packages
<bazhang> !hardy | InsClusoe
<ubotu> InsClusoe: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lynucs> is it possible to load the synaptics driver without reloading X?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt:ok
<SatMan> AstralSin: that must be too hard for a newbie?
<lynucs> to _reload_ better said
<InsClusoe> bazhang: ok.. Thanks..
<manson> well will reboot now, am here so will check backlog when back
<manson> if back :S
<AstralSin> SatMan: its pretty complicated, the install process is done from the cli (i think they have a gui, but screw that)
<frost0> bazhang, what about multiplayer simulators?
<iwk0> hello, i don't find alsaconf on ubuntu. which package contains it?
<Agion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Agion> manson look that
<Xman> can anyone tell me the command to restart the network after changing IP address??
<AstralSin> iwk0: i don't think there is one
<bazhang> wow on wine frost0 ;]
<AstralSin> Xman: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<frost0> bazhang, i don't want that addictive of a game! :)
<iwk0> AstralSin, it was changed with another package?
<frost0> bazhang, can't afford therapy... :)
<AstralSin> iwk0: i don't know, i couldn't figure it out
<qwerkus> hi all: is it possible to upgrade directly form 6.06 to 7.10 ?
<bazhang> xman sudo dhclient eth0/wlan0
<sofiankrt> how can I open email links from firefox on evolution?
<sdsheeks> aww RMS is no longer maintaining emacs
<Xman> AstralSin: thanks
<bazhang> qwerkus: nay but will be to 8.04
<qwerkus> mist
<qwerkus> thanks for help
<DaveEngland> danand,  if i type sudo modprobe -l | grep rtl i get this -> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl8180/rtl8180/r8180.ko but if i try to load it, i get this -> dave@dave-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl8180/rtl8180/r8180.ko
<Xman> bazhang: is this command works for DGCP server or DNS servr?
<bazhang> xman dhcp
<AstralSin> anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu server over the network instead of with cd?
<danand> iwk0 - take a look at the command alsactl - that may help you out
<Xman> bazhang: but i am running DNS
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: added me yet?
<symptom> hello anyone know how to make a rather Small PNG into an icon on gnome?
<cadefy> Install Instructions : Available in "Add Remove" search for "supertuxkart"
<cadefy> I SEARCH BUT ITS NOT THERE!
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: in a minute, was on xp
<bazhang> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then as AstralSin said xman
<prince_jammys> !info supertuxcart
<ubotu> Package supertuxcart does not exist in gutsy
<prince_jammys> !info supertuxkart
<ubotu> supertuxkart (source: supertuxkart): a kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 192 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Xman> bazhang: ok thanks and AstralSin you too
<AstralSin> np
<danand> DaveEngland - you just need to shorten that sudo modprobe command to this - sudo modprobe r8180 ie you shouldn't add the whole path
<amenado> AstralSin-> i believe it is possible to install from the net, extra stuff you have to do to setup though
<prince_jammys> cadefy: make sure "universe" is enabled from System->Administration->Software Sources
<danand> DaveEngland - or the .ko extension :)
<cadefy> guys guys guys
<RexxMast> Hello all ;)
<cadefy> you know what i had to do
<cadefy> All available applications
<cadefy> dont turn this into microsoft support :P
<DaveEngland> danand,  i have typed sudo modprobe r8180 and nothing hapened :D
<amenado> danand that will not work if he was not in same directory where the module is..so having specified the full path is okay
<DaveEngland> what should i do now?
<RexxMast> I've got a problem... was hoping to get some suggestions here. ;)
<EdwardXp> :) i was wondering if the room can help me out wiith a program... iam trying to copy the data from the cdrom to the hda / 1.iso...
<DaveEngland> danand,  what should i do now?
<amenado> DaveEngland-> having full path should be okay
<bazhang> ask away RexxMast
<twavisdegwet> rexxmast: don't say you have a problem just say the problem
<RexxMast> thanks
<DaveEngland> amenado,  but it doesnt work with full path :S
<danand> amenado - modprobe will auto search the correct path
<manson> hm a little better with those .deb that ati open source made
<cadefy> RexxMast: is it aids?
<kylekyle> I have a strange problem, my computer will not boot. It loads BIOS then it says Grub Loading.. and restarts
<manson> but no cigarr :)
<Ayabara> I run Ubuntu on my Dell laptop. Should the fan usually be controlled ok, or should I install something to tweak it? It's not particulary noisy, but I'm striving for the best :-)
<pls_> #ubuntu-pt
<RexxMast> 7.10 will not boot on my machine live
<kylekyle> I use grub to dual boot vista and ubuntu
<bazhang> cadefy offtopic
<amenado> danand and if you happen to have your module in a different path..it should work
<julabask> hey can someone help me i have an ipw3945 wireless card it worked when i first installed ubuntu but now it is not being recognized at all in the network connections or anything? can someone help me figure out how to fix this please
<RexxMast> on the previous version I had to add irqpoll to get it to boot
<twavisdegwet> rexxmast: does your computer meat the minumium system requirments.. if it dosn't try xubuntu
<bazhang> RexxMast: sometimes the alternate cd will do when the live cd chokes
<EdwardXp> can someone help me out getting a program to copy my cdrom data to a file ???
<danand> DaveEngland - check to see if the module has been inserted into the kernel with the command lsmod | grep r8180. If you get some output the module has successfully been loaded
<bazhang> EdwardXp: you mean cd burning software or what
<RexxMast> that will not even work with 7.10... it starts loading and goes for awhile but nothing appears on the screen then the drive just stops
<amenado> Dave2-> what kind of error where you getting when you have the full path on the command line?
<prince_jammys> RexxMast: make sure also to burn the live CD at a slow burn speed (4X)
<DaveEngland> danand, dave@dave-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe -l | grep r8180
<DaveEngland> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl8180/rtl8180/r8180.ko
<TrustNoOne> my internet farted
<RexxMast> yes it meets the minimum requirements
<DaveEngland> danand,  now what?
<EdwardXp> bazhang, no i just want to copy the data of whats' on a disc to a working iso image
<Alan_> Question: how sane is the Ubuntu installer?  If I simply delete everything from my hard drive except /home, move my /home/alan, and then install, will my backed up /home/alan still be there (assuming I don't format the partition)
<Alan_> ?
<RexxMast> I burned it at 6x but will give that a try
<bazhang> EdwardXp: dvd rip k9copy may work then acid rip perhaps also
<amenado> DaveEngland-> it is loaded, now use it
<prince_jammys> Alan yes, it should be there if you make a separate /home partition
<cadefy> Alan_: do you have porn on it?
<danand> DaveEngland - did you get any output from lsmod | grep r8180
<astro76> Alan_: if /home is a separate partition you can elect not to format it, but the / partition must be formatted by the installer
<DaveEngland> amenado, and how can i use it? (sorry for lame questions, im still a noob)
<EdwardXp> bezhang thanks... how about straight data via the cmd line?
<bazhang> cadefy stop
<cadefy> lol
<RexxMast> i've tried every option... machine is nothing out of the ordinary. Asus PK5 Deluxe Wi-Fi mobo, Core Duo 2 E6600, nVidia 8800GTX, 4 GB Ram etc
<cadefy> he left
<amenado> Alan_-> the install will not need to touch a partition if you dont want it to
<DaveEngland> danand,  yes, it replys  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl8180/rtl8180/r8180.ko
<julabask> hey can someone help me i have an ipw3945 wireless card it worked when i first installed ubuntu but now it is not being recognized at all in the network connections or anything? can someone help me figure out how to fix this please
<amenado> DaveEngland-> what is that driver for? ethernet?
<Alan_> astro76, you can't elect to not format / ?
<DaveEngland> amenado,  yes! wireless card!
<ajricoveri_> is there anyone who knows about using iptables ?? i need a second opinion about my actual config
<astro76> Alan_: correct
<Alan_> astro76, bleh, that sucks....
<RexxMast> anyway I'll try burning the .iso at 4x and see if that will solve the problem. Thanks!
<Alan_> i have only a single partition on the machine I want to re-install on
<Alan_> AFAIK
<Jack_Sparrow> EdwardXp: Turn a CD/DVD into an .iso   sudo umount /dev/cdrom          dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<amenado> DaveEngland-> then try /etc/init.d/networking restart to activate your wireless, you may still have to configure the essid
<danand> DaveEngland - are you sure thats not the output of modprobe | grep r8180? lsmod | grep r8180 should either give no output or something like lsmod | grep vesa would give output of vesafb                  9092  1
<EdwardXp> :) thanks...
<prince_jammys> RexxMast: yeah that's the first thing to try
<kylekyle> Does anyone know of a flash drive or cd boot disk that will let me reinstall grub somehow, it seems to be messed up. (It loads through bios and says Grub loading.. then reboots, effectively making my computer a paper-weight)
<wers> how do I make my tango icons red? :)
<amenado> kylekyle-> try the liveCD rom
<DaveEngland> danand,  i get this -> r8180                  89868  0
<DaveEngland> ieee80211_rtl          80648  1 r8180
<prince_jammys> kylekyle: there's something out there called "super grub disk"
<julabask> hey can someone help me i have an ipw3945 wireless card it worked when i first installed ubuntu but now it is not being recognized at all in the network connections or anything? can someone help me figure out how to fix this please
<Alan_> ahaha, never mind!  i thought i was on single-partition, but i actually did make /home its own partition in the first place
<cadefy> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<chuy_max> !zd1211
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zd1211 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cadefy> how do i install irssi
<cadefy> from terminal
<moomo1> please add wine 0.9.56 to repostitory!!
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> is it simple enuff?
<iwk0> danand, mm..ubuntu does not find my audio card so that i was searching alsaconf
<astro76> cadefy: sudo apt-get install irssi
<prince_jammys> cadefy: read the link
<cadefy> ta
<iwk0> danand, alsactl seems to don't do the job of alsaconf
<cadefy> why when i can get help from astro76 ;)
<danand> DaveEngland - :) ok that means the module has been loaded
<DaveEngland> danand,  yes! and now what?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, yes is it actually simple ... it was made for allow all traffic and redirecting http traffic to squid
<amenado> julabask-> what shows when you do ifconfig -a; and  iwconfig  paste into pastebin please
<RexxMast> cadefy: not unless your momma gave it to me!
<danand> DaveEngland - try your wifi card :)
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> paste into pastebin please
<manson> hahaha failsafe gnome works better than ordinary :)
<DaveEngland> danand,  its not recognized :S
<astro76> cadefy: because there's only so many simple questions I will answer ;)
<manson> and better resolution
<astro76> moomo1: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: you there still?
<manson> that's a first
<ajricoveri_> amenado, let me show u -> http://pastebin.com/m132d59f
<Alan_> cadefy, heh, i left accidentally... i meant to paste a /command into a channel, but forgot the extra leading /
<julabask> amendo, what is the url to pastebin again
<raidghost> What extra package is needed to get the webcam-server java application to work?
<cadefy> ok
<danand> DaveEngland - try something like iwlist scan
<raidghost> I have installed the webcam-server package. And it works on http://ip:port but not on the html page.
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: oh, i'm here
<manson> well a bif holler to ya'll with great admiration to your efforts and good will
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: I was just playing a game
<manson> big
<cadefy> lol
<ajricoveri_> amenado, squid is blocking https transactions over between server and hosts on my network
<benjohnson> hi - has anyone had any luck getting audio on asus a7n8x ??
<danand> DaveEngland - when you say its not recognised what did you try
<julabask> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<twavisdegwet> what's the command for configuring wireless cards gain? it's like iwfongig or something right?
<manson> will go for failsafe untill new screen is at home hehe
<Fougner> someone experienced with the new ath5k ?
<beestkiller> hello
<ajricoveri_> amenado, i want to know if u think that iptables rules has something to do with it ...
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: aha, sent you mail
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: yeah, I've got it, I'm reading it now
<bazhang> twavisdegwet: iwconfig
<beestkiller> my wine program don't open .exe files for installing :S   cen anyone help me ??
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> it looks okay to me, what were you expecting?
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: had to use my browser to add , gonna open pidgin now
<julabask> amendo, here is what i got when i did those commands, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57078/
<julabask> amenado, here is what i got when i did those commands, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57078/
<bullgard4> What files are included in file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/DocBook? In other words, what is the function of this directory?
<manson> ah agion has left
<beestkiller> my wine program don't open .exe files for installing :S   cen anyone help me ??
<beestkiller> my wine program don't open .exe files for installing :S   cen anyone help me ??
<beestkiller> my wine program don't open .exe files for installing :S   cen anyone help me ??
<ajricoveri_> amenado, with those rules im expecting the server to allow all traffic and to redirect http traffic to port 3128
<astro76> !repeat | beestkiller
<ubotu> beestkiller: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<manson> hm otherwise thundercles using ati own open driver seems to be the way
<EdwardXp> can someone help me out with "cdrecord"
<perezd> Hi everydoby here!
<EdwardXp> that cmd line in ubuntu
<cadefy> how do I change my language
<cadefy> # = british pounds
<amenado> julabask it says you have eth0 as ethernet, your wifi is still not recognized
<manson> some config to do though will let ya'll with ati radeon 9800pro now how it goes
<kylekyle2> how do i get into ubuntu recovery mode from the install cd, F6- ROM?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, but is not doing it for some reason =( by now im trying to connect to a counter-strike server to see if other protocols are being blocked ...and yes, i cant even get the master server list =(
<EdwardXp> Jack_Sparrow,  that' cmd line im going to try out in a bit; but i want to keep it simple for software thats' already installed on ubuntu
<EdwardXp> Jack_Sparrow,  i need some help me that cmd line "cdrecord" in ubuntu
<ajricoveri_> amenado, btw: have u heard by chance if there is any issues between debian and hp proliant servers ??
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> can you elaborate on your network layout? where is the server you attempt to connect to ? from which client? and where is the client?
<kylekyle2> The help said there is no rescue mode on this cd?
<manson> but will for sure backup this failsafe xorg.conf :)
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> nope, not aware of it
<prince_jammys> !locale | cadefy
<ubotu> cadefy: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Agion> manson, any help yet?
<julabask> amenado, thats correct i am right now using a wired connection. so how can i get my wifi to be recognized
<manson> yeah
<Agion> who helped?
<EdwardXp> Jack_Sparrow, cdrecord -RAW dev=1000,0,0 ~/Desktop/windowsxp.iso  <<<<< i tried this but it didn't copy over cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/home/edward/Desktop/windowsxp.iso'
<ajricoveri_> amenado, it a soho network, all connected statically, including the proxy, which it should behave as a gateway and web cache server
<manson> get ati-driver-installer****
<amenado> julabask you have initiated  /etc/init.d/networking restart and your wifi did not activate?
<manson> from ati driver download page
<mrunagi__> is there a command to see how much ram i have
<Agion> but I have xorg.comf
<manson> if you're not interested in dual heads
<ajricoveri_> amenado, if u need details, i will tell u so =)
<manson> yes I know u have
<manson> and using fglrx
<Agion> so I have to install ATIs driver?
<EdwardXp> Can someone help me out with the terminal cmd line "cdrecord"
<manson> right
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> it does not describe enuff, you have to tell me where is device, which side of the server/firewall/  as complete info as you can
<manson> well not for certain
<Agion> how long does that take?
<julabask> amenado, i am kinda new to this issue so i have no clue what that is i have never had my wifi fail on me
<manson> but I did and it works like a charm better failsafe then confed fglrx at least
<manson> but am not finished yet
<julabask> amenado, how do i initiate that
<Agion> can u give me a link?
<amenado> julabask-> well it is time to learn
<EdwardXp> Can someone help me out with the terminal cmd line "cdrecord"??????// :(
<manson> so dont' do anything without doing backup of ur xorg.conf ure using now
<julabask> amenado yea can you teach me lol
<Agion> how can I do a backup? :D
<amenado> julabask  sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart    this may cut off your network connection temporarily
<manson> and remember wich drivers u used
<amenado> julabask not all of it, you can do your part by reading tutorials
<ajricoveri_> amenado, server has 2 interfaces, eth1 for lan and eth0 for wan ... if u want to i will paste u my interfaces config
<manson> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/user/Desktop/
<julabask> amenado okay
<manson> is one way to go
<Agion> k
<prince_jammys> EdwardXp: do   "ls -l ~/Desktop" and paste the line that has the iso here.
<ajricoveri_> amenado, iptables rules are defined to let pass all traffic and to redirect http to squid http proxy
<julabask> what do i do after i restart
<julle> Is there a simpel and easy way to mount .ISO and .BIN files with GUI ?
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> what about the clients? where are they? how are they connected? what devices is in between, i need a complete picture
<manson> or cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/user/Desktop/xorg.conf.bkup
<manson> is another
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4087573 EdwardXp
<kylekyle2> How can I mount my harddrive from boot/live cd?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, server physically is a hp proliant dl145 g2, with only one amd opteron 64 processor 2.6 ghz and 2gb ram
<manson> or if you use mc go to /etc/X11/
<manson> well you get the idea
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> what about the clients? where are they? how are they connected? what devices is in between, i need a complete picture
<julabask> amenado, it did not do anything
<manson> just copy the xorg.conf file to another dir
<julabask> amenado, do you know a good tutorial for this
<ajricoveri_> amenado, clients are connected thru a cisco switch and a linksys ap who is actually connected also to the switch, server is connected physically into the switch as well
<amenado> julabask  sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart    this may cut off your network connection temporarily
<julabask> amenado, yea i did that
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> maybe a drawing would ease the load on my brain..just cant have them on mine right now :P
<cadefy_> anyone here using irssi
<amenado> julabask-> and do same again,  ifconfig -a  and iwconfig  and paste into pastebin to see if anything changed
<bazhang> julabask: you want to connect wirelessly while a wired connection is active?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, ok hehehe ... lets describe the stuff one thing at a time =p
<lesjohn> I have to run the command "xset fp+ /usr/local/Wolfram/Mathematica/6.0/SystemFiles/Fonts/Type1; xset fp rehash" to set up fonts whenever I want to use mathematica.  I don't really know what this does, but what's the right way to have it do it automatically?
<manson> Wolfram is the company at least
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> yeah a drawing does equate to thousand words..
<manson> so might be some instructions on their url
<julabask> bazhang, once my wireless works then i would disconnect my wired connection
<cadefy_> anyone here using irssi
<ajricoveri_> amenado, clients are connected thru a switch
<julabask> bazhang, once my wireless works then i would disconnect my wired connection because i am using my access point wired which i would like to move back
<ajricoveri_> amenado, an ap is connected to the switch as well
<manson> and as I see it it uses math fonts
<amenado> julabask thats not how it would work, you would have two routes, via your wired and then your wireless.
<astro76> lesjohn: you should be able to add the font path to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there you will find a section at the top with existing font paths
<bazhang> julabask the card is not recognized?
<DaveEngland> danand,  it just wont recognize the card :S
<manson> to type in and see equations of some sort
<ajricoveri_> amenado, and some clients are connected thru the ap
<cadefy_> anyone here using irssi?
<julabask> bazhang, yea
<julabask> amenado, nothing changed
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> i follow so far
<bazhang> what card julabask
<prince_jammys> !anyone | cadefy_
<ubotu> cadefy_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<julabask> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cadefy_> pl
<cadefy_> ok
<ajricoveri_> amenado, now, server is connected to the switch thru eth1 interface, which from now on it is our lan interface
<amenado> julabask then your driver has not been enabled yet on your wifi card
<cadefy_> How do I switch between channels in IRSSI?
<manson> cadefy_: yeah am using irssi
<manson> what ya wanna know?
<julabask> bazhang, ipw3945
<astro76> cadefy_: ctrl+n, ctrl+p, ESC then window number/letter are a couple
<cadefy_> read up
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> a managed switch? are the ports isolated between each? what features you have set on those switch ports?
<julabask> amenado, how do i enable my wifi card driver
<prince_jammys> cadefy_: you saw the link from the bot - read the directions, it's there
<cadefy_> thanks
<cadefy_> :)
<cadefy_> what link?
<manson> ah alt+windownr
<prince_jammys> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<amenado> julabask try to enable or activate it from your network manager
<manson> or alt+a
<manson> or ctrl+n
<seracht> guys, I installed the restricted extras, and I can play MP3s in RhythmBox. But I still cannot play mp3s in amarok
<manson> and ctrl+p
<seracht> I keep getting - NO MP3 Support when I start it up, but even after choosing to install nothing happens
<manson> if using standard keyboard with standard layout
<albe> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<julabask> amenado, huh that does not even show anything about wireless their i think reinstalling it may be first required it may have gotten ruined or something.
<Kez> evening everyone
<IndyGunFreak> well, how do you enable an xchat theme.
<bazhang> seracht: amarok uses the xine engine iirc
<amenado> julabask-> can you pastebin your  /etc/network/interfaces file please
<manson> for more info look at http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<ajricoveri_> amenado, switch is a lanpro lp-sw2400, i cant tell u more than that =p i do not manage it ... im a server admin hehehe
<kylekyle2> How can I uninstall grub
<ajricoveri_> amenado, office network is 192.168.1.0\24
<albe> :(
<astro76> kylekyle2: install another bootloader
<Kez> Just a quick question... could someone point me to a mediwiki setup howto based on ubutnu/synaptic package manager? I've heard it's not hard to set up
<manson> you can use lynx or similar console based to watch irssi url without a lot of trouble due to not many pics :)
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> well if the switch is managed somehow and do additional filtering and such, it may not get to your client or not redirect correctly
<albe> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<manson> if no x is available for you :)
<albe> sul mio pc
<manson> albe: english is easier
<albe> e due giorni che provo
<minted> hello, does anybody know a linux messenger which works with windows live messenger shared folders?
<bazhang> portuguese albe?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, that can be one case ... i want to tell u about server by this point
<albe> no i m italian
<Mrneedsomehelp> I need some help with changing panel font colors in Gutsy
<bazhang> ah italian
<bazhang> !it
<seracht> bazhang:  so how can I fix that?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<julabask> amendo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57082/
<albe> yes
<bazhang> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<ajricoveri_> amenado, server is a hp proliant dl145 g2 rack server
<astro76> kylekyle2: what are you trying to do?
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> well you know your server can reach the internet correct?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, it can reach it perfectly
<manson> oh nice function
<manson> usable for anyone bazhang ?
<bazhang> seracht sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<amenado> julabask that shows none of your wifi is mentioned or will activate when reset
<kylekyle2> "sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda" gives me the error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<julabask> well that could be a problem right
<bazhang> manson sure but better to /msg ubotu keyword
<julabask> amendo well that could be a problem right. so how do i fix that
<julabask> lol
<cadefy_> so how do I change languages in ubuntu
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> the 192.168.1.0/24 is on the wan side of the server?
<amenado> julabask->  nick is amenado
<ajricoveri_> amenado, lan side, eth1 ...
<manson> ah nice
<ajricoveri_> amenado, on server eth1 is this way
<julabask> amenado sorry i type quick sometimes
<wers> what's the diff bet industrial-icon-theme and industrialtango-theme? :)
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> your client ip addresses are?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, 192.168.1.1\24 dhcp
<albe> scusate ma non riesco a connetermi ad ubuntu-it
<seracht> thanks bazhang fixed it :)
<astro76> cadefy_: there's an obvious item in system > administration
<scragar> cadefy_: system>administration >Language Support
<bazhang> nice seracht ;]
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> so they can easily ping each other right?
<albe> va aggiunto il server?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, they r static, 192.168.1.200 - 192.168.1.253
<cadefy_> lol thanks
<bazhang> albe /join #ubuntu-it
<Kez> sorry everyone, please disregard my wiki setup question. I've figured it out
<julabask> amenado, do you know what i should put in that file to tell my wireless card to start up
<amenado> julabask, i did suggest some tutorial readings right?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, actually from here i cant reach ping to my other laptop on the office ... interesting
<ajricoveri_> amenado, i can reach 192.168.1.1 which is the server but not 192.168.1.201
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> those are minimum, so your switch may be preventing you
<julabask> amenado, you did tell me to look at tutorials do you have any urls to some useful ones
<manson> or they can be secured against pings
<manson> :)
<amenado> julabask not off hand, but google for ubuntu+interfaces+wireless
<ajricoveri_> amenado, u think that the switch is not doing its job well ?? i think maybe thats it =p
<beilabs> Hey guys, I'm getting an error when trying to launch jUploader.  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/jonathan/Desktop/jUploadr-1.1.2-linuxGTK-i386/lib/libswt-pi-gtk-3232.so: Can't load IA 32-bit .so on a AMD 64-bit platform
<beilabs> .  I already have java 1.5 installed.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> julabask: get the livecd and boot into that--disconnect the ethernet and see if the card starts up--make sure the hardware switch for the wireless card is switched to on
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: where were you?
<CruCio> Hey guys, what is the channel for yellow dog linux ?
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> it maybe doing its job, thats why i asked you to elaborate on the network layout, because things like manage switch can prevent your connectivity depending on how the vlan and stuff are configured
<sofiankrt> how do I make email links in firefox open in evolution?
<bazhang> !irc | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: can you see me online now
<astro76> !java64 | beilabs
<ubotu> beilabs: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<chocolatewithmin> hello, does anybody know an IM program which can use windows live messenger shared folders
<chocolatewithmin> ?
<beilabs> astro76, that wasnt the question
<sofiankrt> _moro_bana_: no
<_moro_bana_> sofiankrt: my account went to zero, went to pay, ok i will launch ti again
<mellery_> hello, is there a chat room for helping test the hardy alpha?
<cadefy_> yes
<bazhang> !hardy | mellery_
<slackern> mellery_, #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> mellery_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bullgard4> What files are included in file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/DocBook? In other words, what is the function of this directory?
<ajricoveri_> amenado, another detail is that if i specify proxy on browsers https transactions are up and running
<mellery_> thanks
<astro76> beilabs: I didn't feel like explaining why, because the it's obvious from the error message
<bazhang> heh
<kylekyle2> how do i enable wireless from live cd command prompt
<amenado> julabask-> here is one i just found  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-166187.html
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> on the clients?
<bazhang> kylekyle2: sudo dhclient wlan0/or name of card
<ajricoveri_> amenado, yes ..
<alberto> a
<chocolatewithmin> does anybody know an IM program which works with windows live messenger shared folders?
<lesshaste> I get  sudo echo 1 > /sys/module/snd_ac97_codec/parameters/power_save
<lesshaste> bash: /sys/module/snd_ac97_codec/parameters/power_save: Permission denied
<ajricoveri_> amenado, i think transparent proxying its not doing well ...
<lesshaste> what's the right way to do that?
<julabask> amendo,thanks
<kylekyle2> How can i get the name of the card?
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> and the proxy settings on your client browser is pointed to where
<amenado> ?
<moomo1> anyone use compiz and get pink dropshadows?
<bazhang> iwconfig kylekyle2
<ajricoveri_> amenado, http://192.168.1.1:3128
<void^> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DocBook may be useful
<astro76> bullgard4: do you know what docbook is?
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> and your said server is the 192.168.1.1 ?
<thyultimate> hey anyone knows how to change the font colour on the panels????
<ajricoveri_> amenado, correct
<kylekyle2> How do i select network to connect to
<savageone> you know I wish compiz had some built in sample configurations that users could choose from
<bazhang> iwlist scan kylekyle2
<savageone> I made my own
<vanelit> hello everyone
<savageone> and I export it etc
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> and your client is in the .20x range and you can not ping it from your server?
<savageone> but if they had it alkready there sort of as a starting point it'd be a lot easier for some people
<cook> guys ive got a second problem. my computer im using as a "iptables firewall" is crashing two or three times a day. only freezing nothing more. i dont know why.
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> how about the client? can it ping the server?
<kazol__> If I compile apps, will they be recognized and updated by apt-get?
<moomo1> why doesnt somene make a sidebar like Windows Vista?
<amenado> cook what indications you have that the iptables is the culprit?
<savageone> question:  in windows they have a function we call a "repair installation." If the os gets a little messed up it sort of gets in and repairs it.  is there a similar thing for ubuntu?  If I have an ubuntu machine thats acting up can a repair install type of thing be done
<bazhang> kazol__: nay
<moomo1> so you can have weather, clock, rss, sysinfo, stats, etc
<kazol__> moomo1: gdesklets
<ajricoveri_> amenado, clients can ping the server but not the other way
<bazhang> screenlets moomo1
<bibby> savageone: i think its fsck from cmd
<savageone> also, how can I go about doing remote support on an ubuntu where I take over the main screen via vnc or something like that but not in a different session actually so the user can see the mouse moving etc
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> i suspect its the device in between them, ie the switch
<savageone> fschk is for like the filesystem right
<savageone> I guess that does make sense
<Heoz> ich bine la dne batioe qo ?
<kazol__> moomo1: There are a couple apps for that kind of thing besides gdesklets and screenlets.
<bibby> yeah
<cook> amenado, if i only start the pc and let it and do nothing, its not crashing. only when the iptables are started and im Surfing!
<Heoz> ich bine la dne batioe qo ?
<bibby> it will find bad blocks, then you can replace
<sjuerges> hello everyone
<sandy37> can anyone tell where to get intel 945 chipset drives
<bazhang> gkrellm?
<bibby> manual but it works, i just reinstall less time consuming
<Heoz> icd doe fle qir slke
<Heoz>   ???
<amenado> cook  do you get an actual error?  have you seen its /var/log/messages ?
<astro76> !de | Heoz
<ubotu> Heoz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cook> amenado i only looked to /var/logs/syslog
<cadefy_> five acres of what
<ajricoveri_> amenado, an instance is this, 192.168.1.201 is connected this way ... 192.168.1.201 -> 192.168.1.254 (the ap) -> switch -> 192.168.1.1
<yao_ziyuan> suggestion: fedora, ubuntu, etc. should include the grub way of installing linux from hard disk iso file in their installation guides
<amenado> cook iptables rules? can you paste it in pastebin?
<Heoz> ela deutch oqef dlueo nid od
<Heoz> no
<cook> only the rule to forward my internet from wlan to eth
<cook> nothing more
<sandy37> i need intel 945 chipset drivers
<astro76> !nl | Heoz
<ubotu> Heoz: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<amenado> cook also if you have no rulez ie flush the firewall rulez and left it open, is it working still?
<moomo1> how can i get tahoma font in my ubuntu?
<boris_> hi
<cook> yes the computer is only crashing if the iptables are active and im surfing with my pc
<bazhang> !fonts | moomo1
<ubotu> moomo1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<boris_> how do i convert a picture from .png into .jpg ?
<Heoz> ela nederland oqef dlueo nid od
<Heoz> too
<Heoz> dsqo ??
<Jupp2> boris_, use gimp?
<amenado> ajricoveri_-> but that AP maybe in same domain/vlan as your server but the other clients connected to other ports on the switch maybe in diff vlan
<astro76> !english | Heoz
<amenado> cook crashing? as in you can not access the firewall even from the console?
<ubotu> Heoz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amenado> !who | cook
<ubotu> cook: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<boris_> Jupp2: how ?
<Jupp2> boris_, open the file then use "save as"
<amenado> !de | Heoz
<ubotu> Heoz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cook> amenado: i cant do nothing. i think its only freeze. the screen is freezing and i cant connect over ssh or typing something in with the keyboard
<kazol__> Is Ubuntu getting so much popular? There are so many new people joining all the time.
<i8cee> test
<amenado> cook not think, i'd like you to really try and see if you get into its console..then let me know once you verified
<bazhang>  gThumb boris_
<brambo> hello
<amenado> kazol__->  potential customers :P
<boris_> Jupp2 and bazhang : thanks
<xq> kazol__: asking the #ubuntu channel is kind of no brainer "answer" on that one, right? ;)
<Jupp2> boris_, gThumb will also do it
<bazhang> xq haha
<cook> amenado, i did already. yesterday and today two times. i only said i thin its 'freeze' dont know if its a really crash or only freeze. but i cant connect to over ssh or write something with keyboard or take the mouse.
<brambo> i have 4 desktops and i use the rotating cube here in ubuntu how can i put so many icons on one desktop so they dont show up on the others?
<amenado> kazol__-> now only if we can convince mainland china to use ubuntu..wow the potential customers..hehe
<xq> kazol__: but there seems to be a lot of research indicating Linux, as an operating system, is gaining popularity among the general public every day :-) Which is what we're aiming for.
<boris_> brambo: i dont think that's possible
<brambo> so every desktop has to have same icons?
<kazol__> xq: It makes sense that it's widespread-ShipIt, Dell computers, etc.
<amenado> cook no, i want you to verify by visiting the pc and actually typing things in its console once you think it frozed
<bazhang> brambo: four different wallpapers etc?
<brambo> that too if possible
<brambo> i just want to have certain icons on one and not so many on others
<cook> amenado, i did. dont know what i have to do. if its freezed then i clicked the mouse and typed on the keyboard - nothing
<bazhang> brambo: using compiz right?
<brambo> so if i wanna i can see my wallpaper by switching around with the cube
<brambo> yeah i have compiz
<cook> amenado, cant get to init 3, too
<xq> kazol__: Yes, the adoption rate by vendors and the marketing scheme that Canonical (and other supplies that have backed Ubuntu with the cash flow...) is definitely in Ubuntu's favor.
<xq> kazol__: Compared to other vendor's...And RedHat still is focusing on Enterprise...
<amenado> cook okay, thats all i just want you to verify..."i think" is sort of you not being sure
<lilleman> Is there a mac ubuntu irc-channel?
<eedge> grrr, can't remember the name of the guy helping me before...
<bullgard4> void^: I have read  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DocBook in the past. I have re-read it. It does not answer the question which I have put.
<xq> lilleman: well, is it a specific mac problem? are you running ppc or intel?
<Alpo> is there a good electronic circuit simulation program for ubuntu?
<Alpo> like Multisim?
<amenado> cook as soon as you enable the iptables rules you can not access the internet and the pc frozed?
<cook> amenado, i only didn't know if its a freeze or a crash. dont know whats the difference. the main point is - the computer doesn't interest about keys pressed and so on
<bcardarella> What is the command line for updating all installed packages via apt-get ? (server)
<lilleman> xq: Running intel, and I cant get the xmodmap to address my modifications
<xq> lilleman: and is it current version? ;-) i think you're in the right place if you're running current version.
<eedge> oh well, fixed my wifi signal problem.... by ripping the better wireless aerials out of an old laptop and bodging them onto my minipci card
<eedge> :P
<lilleman> xq: dl and installed 7.10 like 20 min ago ;)
<bluefox83> Alpo, maybe not for ubuntu specifically, but if you google a bit you might be able to find one for linux someplace...
<Alpo> bcardarella: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cook> amenado, no. i activate this and then its running. one time it was running two days without the problem. then only twenty minutes. but first its running
<bazhang> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199 brambo
<bcardarella> Alpo: thanks
<amenado> cook not able to type from its console/keyboard is adequate to verify it is not available, but using ssh to connect to it is sort of incomplete
<brambo> its loading up the page  now ill have a look
<astro76> bullgard4: kernel documentation in docbook format then?
<xq> lilleman: Ah, so do you have a customized modmap ruleset already?
<bazhang> alpo there are several you can search synaptic as I can not remember them at the moment
<amenado> cook well it depends on what you are doing in your iptables, if you are doing bunch of logging, possibly you run out of resources, it could be anythings
<lilleman> xq: edited /home/lilleman/.xmodmap according to the macbookpro ubuntu wiki, added to sessions and rebooted
<wers> i just installed the industrial icon theme from the repos. now, the proper folder icons don't appear. any idea why? :)
<eedge> what are the chances of a laptop LCD out of one laptop working on another.
<eedge> :S
<bluefox83> eedge, if you know what you are doing, pretty good...
<cook> amenado, i only start iptables with the rule : 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<eedge> I have no idea what Im doing :)
<cook> only this
<eedge> haha
<cook> that was it
<cook> nothin more
<bullgard4> astro76: It is some generic stuff whose nature and use I cannot analyze.
<astro76> eedge: then the chances are poor ;)
<fus10nx> So anyoen get HDMI audio working yet?
<lilleman> xq: When I booted it asked me wich files I wanted to load into xmodmap, and I choosed my shiny new file and clicked ok... and it just didnt work :(
<amenado> cook am surprised it allows clients on its lan side to access the internet, without activating  ip_forward
<biscon> is it possible to get xchat-gnome anchor the user list in the right side of the window?
<eedge> bluefox83, its just that I've cracked the screen on this fairly badly (and its progressive), and I've found another panel complete with converter from an older laptop thats in great condition...
<Surkow> hello peeps
<Surkow> maybe a simple question, but what can I do to see what disabled my sound ouput?
<eedge> but I have no idea how todo it, and I assume it won't be plug and play so to speak
<cook> amenado, ok i activate this, too
<cook> amenado, i thought you only want to see the iptables rule
<bluefox83> eedge, well...give it a try...can't really break anything worse than it already is, can you?
<eedge> good point.
<amenado> cook well look in the /var/log/messages to get some telltail signs or clues
<xq> lilleman: Yeah, you followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro ... that should fix it. Which MacBook Pro if you don't mind me asking? I use a Macbook Pro myself.
<eedge> well, I don't know, I do have an amazing skill of making things worse :)
<bluefox83> lol, sounds like me
<xq> lilleman: And which keys (or is it the mouse) that is causing the issue(s)?
<eedge> be back after I've got blue smoke coming out of something :))
<amenado> cook btw with that rule, it is open,  assuming your default policy is open
<storm-zen> I'm thinking about switching distros.  Any problems with running cpan as a user in ubuntu?
<cook> amenado, http://paste.frubar.net/7653
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<Surkow> About my sound problem, This is like the third pc with ubuntu on it where my sounds just stopped working. I want to know what I can do about it besides rebooting. Is there anyone who experienced the same issues? oh and alsamixer is not muted.
<amenado> storm-zen-> perl is supported from what i gather
<lilleman> xq: Yeh, I hoped so. It was pretty straight forward. It's a first generation, 1.83Ghz ATI, 1.5GB RAM and 80G disc. :)
<nova> anyone experience any problems with PulseAudio on 64bit Gutsy?
<xq> storm-zen: No, it can be done easily.
<bluefox83> storm-zen, no, cpan works fine...not that you really need it that much though, a lot of perl mods are available in apt
<xq> storm-zen: It's in the "universe" reposity and can be setup to be run as a user.
 * bluefox83 nods
<amenado> cook thats from which log?
<lilleman> xq: I dont know whats causing it. The keys just arent doing anything else than what they did before. That is; lefter enter is still lefte enter and apple-key doesnt do much of anything. :)
<Surkow> nova - I'm running 32bit and don't use pluseaudio, so can't help
<storm-zen> hmm.. that might be cause to switch by itself.
<cook> amenado, thats my var/log/messages
<storm-zen> Anyone switch from FC to ubuntu, here?
<amenado> cook thats it?
<bluefox83> what is pulseaudio anyways? is that for replacing alsa?
<cook> not all
<cook> amenado, i can copy all buts very much :)
<xq> lilleman: Remove the file it told you to create and re-create it. There is no need for a reboot (complete reboot). Just use the CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE method, it should save you some time. And maybe start back on the Wiki at step one. Something may have been mistyped or placed. I'm not entirely sure what happened.
<amenado> cook am basically looking for clues..
<nova> i believe it is, but for me it has cause more problems that it fixed
<Surkow> <bluefox83> what is pulseaudio anyways? is that for replacing alsa?
<Surkow> no it uses alsa
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<bluefox83> ah
<noolness> anyone know how to get netbeans 6 to work with icedtea on 7.10?
<lilleman> xq: ty, I'll try that. :)
<lilleman> brb
<amenado> storm-zen-> i use both fedora and ubuntu, am on fedora 8
<bluefox83> Surkow, is it a player?
<xq> lilleman: Sorry I couldn't help more. If that doesn't fix it, I'll look into bug reports.
<bluefox83> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<storm-zen> amenado: Which do you like better?
<bluefox83> hrm >.>
<Surkow> @ bluefox83 - it's a sound server
<amenado> noolness-> i dont think netbeans supports other jdk other than sun or ibm's
<storm-zen> ( and why? )
<Surkow> it can do lots of interesting stuff
<amenado> storm-zen-> none, i prefer suse really :)
<Surkow> like altering volume levels per program
<cook> amenado, i dont know where my problem is. im already searching. all these f**king logs dont say anything about the problem
<bluefox83> Surkow, i was under the impression that alsa was a sound server too
<storm-zen> heh.  Will so much for that.
<lilleman> xq: Yeess! I've redone it like 3x before getting here. But now, it just works. tyvm! :)
<xq> storm-zen: I use Debian on a personal server environment and Ubuntu on my desktop environments.
<storm-zen> *Well
<Surkow> well...about sound systems in linux bluefox83 it can be very hard to understand all of it :P
<xq> lilleman: Great :-)
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<amenado> cook is it a good pc? enuff memory? stable i assume?
<lilleman> xq: Since you seem to have a good knowledge of mac and linux; is there a way to reproduce the touch pad-safety that is on osx? So that I dont accidently tap the touch pad when typing.
<Surkow> @ bluefox83 - http://www.linux.com/feature/119926
<xq> lilleman: Glad to have helped. Enjoy your Saturday in Ubuntu.
<cook> amenado, i think stable it is. but not very much ram. only 256
<noolness> well naturally it might not be supported but that doesn't mean i don't want to do it
<noolness> ;)
<lilleman> xq: \o/
<amenado> storm-zen-> its one of those, you know, you started with one, got intimate, and just kind got familiar with the quirks
<xq> lilleman: Yes, let me find you a good post on that. It's a little script you can run and have it run on bootup.
<amenado> cook that seem plenty enuff as firewall/router to front your home network
<storm-zen> amenado: Yeah.  I was fine with FC until I had a nasty experience yesterday with trying to get CPAN running.
<lilleman> xq: splendid! :D
<xq> lilleman: Here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434625
<Lorenzo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Surkow> is there anyone who knows howto kill all programs stopping the alsa from responding? restarting alsa did not solve any problem for me. I really have to reboot/logout etc
<cook> amenado, i hope so. ubuntu is not very fast on this computer but i think its enough to route the traffic.
<Lorenzo> #ubunt-it
<xq> lilleman: That will do the trick perfectly. If you have any problems with that feel free to msg me or come back here.
<storm-zen> amenado: ... cpan2rpm might hold the answers, but I think I borked things up too much for it to work now, and can't figure out how to get anything signed... (having to use --no-sign (or whatever) as root... which is ... uncomfortable. )
<amenado> cook is that the only app running on it? no others that possibly is a resource hog?
<lilleman> xq: tyvm! I'll get on it right away :)
<cook> amenado, no only the iptable. i only use this pc to route my traffic. nothing more
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<xq> lilleman: It's a 3 - 5 minute thing. Enjoy Ubuntu! MacBook Pros are a great laptop :) I love mine.
<amenado> cook it seems adequate..dont know what to tell you where to look
<fdsajkl> how can i compile wine to enable v4l2?
<amenado> storm-zen-> just save your important data and re-install perhaps
<cook> amenado, i dont know what to do. this problem is fu*** me up...
<xq> lilleman: Read that post just a few posts before delving into it. The first poster doesn't give much background (so read down a bit first for some details if you're not familiar)
<storm-zen> amenado: It wouldn't make much sense to reinstall a distro that didn't play nicely with the program that I'm trying to get working, though.
<amenado> cook-> since it is not doing much for you other that being a router, dont lose sleep over it, enjoy life  :P
<IndyGunFreak> fdsajkl: well, download the source, and compile it.;
<skullmonkey123> know what i mean?
<killown> what I have to install to fix it error checking for XML::Simple... configure: error: XML::Simple perl module is required for icon-naming-utils?
<cook> amenado, but the problem is. i cant do anything without knowing it could crash every second
<DanglyBits> is there an easy way to go from hardy alpha 4 to 5?  Of do i have to download all of 5?
<void^> bullgard4: those are xml docbook files, named templates because they'll be filled in/completed by using the Makefile there. to do that successfully you'll need to symlink some bits of the kernel source tree though.
<amenado> storm-zen-> try ubuntu then, maybe it is friendlier
<jrib> DanglyBits: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support but you just let update-manager do its thing
<IndyGunFreak> DanglyBits: would would think if you update, you'll be at herd 5
<draker517> after a kernel panic my network connection stop working properly. Did a fschk and now the filesystem is ok. At the starting up the computer obtains an IP via DHCP, then the network card keeps receiving pakets but does not send any. if I ping or ssh or so, no packets are sent. help!!
<moomo1> DanglyBits: hardy channel is #ubuntu+1
<storm-zen> thinking about doing just that.  Does ubuntu keep up with the latest as well as FC?
<amenado> cook how about removing it from the network? what risk do you take by doing that?
<xq> DanglyBits: Just run an update and you'll be at Alpha 5...
<draker517> some log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57074/
<draker517> please help me...
<amenado> storm-zen-> i believe ubuntu does keep up, it just uses a different packaging system, dpkg vs rpm
<cook> amenado, the problem is. my wlan is not strong enough. my parents want to use it. and its a very long way from the access point to their room. i use this pc als repeater..
<fdsajkl> how do i enable v4l2 in wine?
<storm-zen> amenado: What is the difference between the *buntus?
<IndyGunFreak> fdsajkl: ask in #wine
<amenado> cook well there are trade offs one must make in life..heh til you get a nother pc to replace it perhaps
<bullgard4> void^: Ah! Very interesting. --  Thank you very much vor explaining.
<cook> amenado, but i want to know where the problem is..
<Gurbei> i can't get update with apt-get update it stays on the message; connecting to blabla i am not behind a proxy, dns is correct set
<deep> how do  i play mp3 files with ubuntu
<amenado> storm-zen-> some uses kde the other uses gnome  pretty much similar to fedora flavors
<bullgard4> void^: for
<storm-zen> amenado: But I can always switch my windows manager right?
<storm-zen> ( Like fluxbox, here. )
<IndyGunFreak> deep: enable it, or use medibuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | deep
<ubotu> deep: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amenado> cook you can spend your entire life getting to the minutae of issues or you can go forward and save yourself some time..
<IndyGunFreak> deep: use medibuntu, and just install the w32codecs pack, and mp3 shoudl work fine
<deep> thanks ubotu
<xq> storm-zen: yes, that is common in any linux distro
<amenado> storm-zen-> sure it is linux still, so its window manager can be swapped
<IndyGunFreak> !thanks | deep
<ubotu> deep: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cook> amenado, but not whit computers. i think if i let this maybe later i let another things etc
<storm-zen> xq: Just wanted to make sure.  Don't understand why ubuntu would fragment based off of desktop managers...
<haymaker> anyone know about ipod touch?
<haymaker> does it work with ubuntu?
<amenado> cook get another pc to act as the router, see if it helps solve it
<IndyGunFreak> haymaker: last i heard, they aren't working yet.
<deep> bots rule
<wersdaluv> this is weird. I installed the industrial icon theme from the repos. The folder icon wont display until I open the file manager as root. any idea? :)
<cook> amenado, i dont have the space for this. and this pc only needs low voltage and so on
<xq> storm-zen: kind of an internal hot topic, but it's best for the development community and getting the best for those that "love" KDE or Gnome, really...but then again, Ubuntu supports them all
<haymaker> IndyGunFreak, thanks, you think in 8.04?
<deep> What can I use to create interactive ubuntu apps. I want to create a aizard for adding windows network shares
<xq> storm-zen: The original has support for them all via the package manage and you can install and run them all very easily at any time you fish (Xfce, Enlightennment, KDE, you name it -- it has it)
<untermensch> i need help burning ubuntu onto a cd
<barbarian-irc> Hello
<amenado> cook sometimes the power supply is going cuckoo maybe it is in its end-of-life, or loose power connectors..anything
<IndyGunFreak> haymaker: i would think its unlikely, my understanding is its not an Ubuntu issue, its something apple done to the hardware on the Touch... makes it only work in Windows/OSX, etc.. i could be wrong though
<barbarian-irc> could anyone guide me setting up my partitions before installing ubuntu?
<barbarian-irc> I have a 200 gb hard disk
<IndyGunFreak> barbarian-irc: what are you wanting to do?
<untermensch> i need help burning ubuntu onto a cd.
<barbarian-irc> I want to install unbuntu on the notebook I just bought
<IndyGunFreak> barbarian-irc: ok..
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: the problem?
<untermensch> i go to burn the cd
<untermensch> and it's bank
<untermensch> blank*
<amenado> cook thats why you have to learn the sort of break-even point, continue to troubleshoot or swap units and spend time socializing
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: what software are you using?
<barbarian-irc> I have no idea how big I should make my partitions..
<amenado> cook it is your call
<barbarian-irc> there is / and /home and more
<untermensch> i tried: nero, poweriso, infrarecorder, and w\e came with my computer.
<kylekyle2> I am trying to run "grub-probe -vv / > blah" and it is not redirecting output to blah, it creates the blah file, then outputs grub-probe to the screen, not the file.
<haymaker> IndyGunFreak, I'm not gonna use windows unless it makes me money, so I guess I need a mac
<cook> amenado, im not very good in english so i dont unterstand everything what you say. maybe better for me :) so i think i understand that i cant do very much about this problem. so im going to watch tv and shit on it :P
<IndyGunFreak> barbarian-irc: well.. if it were me, I would probably set aside 30gigs for Ubuntu(especially if you're new to it)...
<barbarian-irc> will ubuntu automatically create its own swap partition of the correct size? I have 2gb or ram
<IndyGunFreak> barbarian-irc: 30gigs.. I'd probably make a 2-3gig swap, and the rest your filesystem.
<IndyGunFreak> haymaker: lol, or take it back and get a player  you know works w/ Linux..lol
<Shinjin> Hey, I need some help with permissions if anyone doesn't mind.
<Slart> barbarian-irc: nope.. you'll have to do it yourself
<amenado> cook not nice to say, you meant throwing it out of the window?
<Lorenzo> Hi, i reinstalled Ubuntu. how I have saved all the half-dowloaded torrents in a folder; how do i make deluge resume the download?
<barbarian-irc> gig means 1000 MB?
<cook> amenado, what the computer?
<barbarian-irc> GB..
<Shinjin> 1024 I think]
<barbarian-irc> yes 1024*
<amenado> cook for whatever you despise
<IndyGunFreak> barbarian-irc: something like that, around 31000mb will be close enough to what you want
<Slart> barbarian-irc: 1024 actually.. but they keep changing that around.. 1000-ish megabytes.. =)
<haymaker> IndyGunFreak, nah, this thing is sweet, its not just a player with wifi and all that, i use it to look at the net and my email while i'm roaming around at work, its good
<wersdaluv> this is weird. I installed the industrial icon theme from the ubuntu repos. I do not see the folder icon on file managers except whenever I'm running them as root. any idea? :)
<Shinjin> How can I change the permissions for a second hard drive through the terminal? It's set as root so I can't edit it.
<IndyGunFreak> haymaker: ok.
<barbarian-irc> does the order matter in which I create them?
<cook> amenado, i dont despise it. im only angry about that its not really working. but if i cant do anything i wont try anymore :)
<Slart> Shinjin: sudo chmod -R...
<amenado> Shinjin-> mounting it via fstab?
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: you still there?
<barbarian-irc> I guess I want my swap on the very first part of the disk
<untermensch> yes
<untermensch> i am
<LoLLo> hi guys how can i unamount a volume
<LoLLo> ????
<Slart> LoLLo: umount
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: sorry, i missed, are you burning the iso as an image?
<LoLLo> what's the command from the terminal ?
<untermensch> yes
<untermensch> should i not be ?
<Slart> LoLLo: umount.. possibly sudo umount
<IndyGunFreak> no, you should be
<untermensch> ok
<untermensch> and i tried 2 different comping speeds
<amenado> cook just take a break, it may come back to you after a few sip of coffee while watching gorgeous ladies at the cafe..heh
<untermensch> copying*
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: are you sure your drive is working?.. the burner?
<untermensch> well..
<untermensch> i tried on two different computers
<untermensch> i doubt two of mine + someone elses is messed up
<cook> amenado, thanks for that tip. but now im going to sleep a while. chill aroun you know
<untermensch> and i checked the md5 so ik it's not bad
<LoLLo> sudo unmount /media/DvDiso
<LoLLo> sudo: unmount: command not found
<amenado> cook good for you, take a nice nap man..
<LoLLo> :s :s :s
<amenado> umount
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: ok, so if its happening on 2-3 pc's,m then the problem is likely something you're doing.. but my question was, are you sure your BURNER isn't messed up, in other words, not burning th edisk correctly
<runemaste644> is there a way to soft update to 7.10?
<untermensch> i believe it's workig
<untermensch> working*
<IndyGunFreak> ok, thats fine
<K_Wolf> algum BR na lista?
<runemaste644> like update gnome, kde, etc. but dont upgrade system packages
<untermensch> so, what should i be doing ?
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: hold on a sec.
<untermensch> mmmk
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: have you looked at htis page???  http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<untermensch> i looked at the ubunto, howtoburniso. but i havn't looked at that one i don't think
<runemaste644> or do i have to upgrade it all
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: ok.. another question
<kylekyle2> Can anyone help me install LILO from a boot-cd
<kylekyle2> I am tired of grub
<untermensch> yes ?
<fdsajkl> uhh im checking out the v4l2 site and it looks like the latest driver is from 2005?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<fdsajkl> this cant be right
<K_Wolf> I~lKyleKyle2:
<Drk_Guy> I have a lil problem
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: if you put your CD in your drive, it shows no data on the disk, correct?
<Drk_Guy> Compiz isnt starting
<untermensch> yes
<K_Wolf> kylekyle2: start console at live-cd
<IndyGunFreak> hm, thats strange...
<untermensch> no data. like 736 free mb of space
<kylekyle2> Yeah i am there
<K_Wolf> kylekyle2: mount yer disk
<kylekyle2> and i have mounted sda3 (my ext3 partition to hd0
<Drk_Guy> Ive added the missing info to the X file with the nvidia-config
<Drk_Guy> Rebooted and then, nothing
<IndyGunFreak> untermensch: type this w/o quotes, and i'll try to work this out with you.. '/join #indygunfreak'
<Drk_Guy> Woah
<K_Wolf> kylekyle2: so type a 'chroot' n enter with "lilo'
<Drk_Guy> A retry did it
<K_Wolf> just it
<crass> is anyone having problems with firefox not updating it save session data?
<Vorbote> runemaste644: you have to upgrade the whole system, usually the differences in the base system are not trivial and affect the software that runs on top (such as the desktop environment, among many)
<Drk_Guy> :P
<rouini> hi everyone there!.........I'm just wondering if you could give some terminal commands that I might use......
<kylekyle2> wait what
<K_Wolf> crass: arent u deleting yer register after leave session automatically?
<crass> rouini: sudo init 0
<ompaul> !grub | kylekyle2 (note this url for when you break your machine)
<ubotu> kylekyle2 (note this url for when you break your machine): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<runemaste644> well i used wubi to install, so if i upgrade system files, it will break the system
<crass> K_Wolf: I'm not sure, what is the register?
<rouini> some important or useful web site where I can find terminal commands
<runemaste644> but i do think it would be possible to install gnome 2.20 in 7.04
<K_Wolf> crass: all your history data
<ompaul> !cli | rouini
<ubotu> rouini: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<K_Wolf> crass: see?
<amenado> rouini-> on a terminal press tab twice
<teo-> what's this grub command in lilo - find /boot/grub/stage1 ????
<amenado> rouini choose amongst the thousands
<rouini> thanks a lot
<rouini> but I have more questions
<crass> K_Wolf: no, I mean the function of firefox where if it crashes it will restore the previous session if you want
<amenado> teo ubuntu uses grub lest you change it to lilo
<Vorbote> rouni: this site is an excellent place to learn about the shell and the CLI: http://nixshell.wordpress.com/
<astro76> runemaste644: if you've decided you are going to keep using linux, then install 7.10 for real, otherwise I guess you need to reinstall again with wubi?
<astro76> runemaste644: it's really only recommended as a way to evaluate ubuntu
<ompaul> rouini, this is not a shell programming support channel if you want to discuss stuff like that #ubuntu-offtopic might be the place to get some clues but note it is not a support channel
<K_Wolf> crass: like when you enter with 'ctrl+SHIFT+Del'
<teo-> amenado do u know how can i add backtrak 2 to the menu.lst what should i write??
<rouini> ok
<Odd-rationale> When I do "play /file" how do I suppress all those lines flying through? Thanks!
<Drk_Guy> Who can i start Firefox 3?
<runemaste644> well, if i reinstall again with wubi...
<Odd-rationale> *in terminal
<amenado> teo--> i dont understand what you meant by backtrak
<Drk_Guy> I installed from Synaptic, but FF 2 keeps opening
<rouini> but could tell me what I can dicuss here
<Drk_Guy> Gran paradiso?
<crass> K_Wolf: I'm not familiar with that key command.   I mean if firefox crashes or is abnormally shutdown
<Drk_Guy> O.o
<runemaste644> 1 i need to boot into windoze 2. i need to wipe out the whole virtual partition
<astro76> runemaste644: that's why you should install ubuntu for real and be done with it
<teo-> amenado backtrack is linux os but i has lilo not grub and i want to add it into the menu.lst but i don't know how :S exactly i dont know if it is on hd0,1 or hd0,2 how can i see?
<K_Wolf> crass: Okay. Your historic about the last pages that u visited is correct
<runemaste644> i used wubi to avoid partitioning
<amenado> teo- you can use grub to point where backtrak vmlinuz and initrd is
<astro76> !dualboot | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<K_Wolf> crass: ?
<crass> K_Wolf: yes it is correct
<K_Wolf> crass: Okay. Your historic about the last pages that u visited is correct?
<K_Wolf> so
<amenado> teo--> you know which drive it is on, then mount the drive and look for it
<Shinjin> I'm having trouble with the chmod.
<teo-> amenado it is on sda7.. how can i see the initrd and the vmlinuz ?
<crass> K_Wolf: have you seen the files in the firefox user profile directory? (where the bookmarks.html is)
<K_Wolf> crass: have u interrupt any update?
<amenado> teo--> well mount sda7 and find where the vmlinuz is on that partition
<crass> K_Wolf: no, maybe if I uninstall an reinstall?
<K_Wolf> crass: maybe it works, but...
<K_Wolf> crass: u can learn more with this trouble, huh?
<amenado> Shinjin-> we can guess wrong til you tell us the problem
<K_Wolf> crass: =D
<Shinjin> Can I use chmod to change the owner of somthing?
<amenado> Shinjin-> nope, use chown
<Shinjin> ok
<karlo> hi
<teo-> amenado it is in /boot ..
<crass> K_Wolf: haha, yeah, that's why I''m here
<K_Wolf> crass: well lemme see
<amenado> teo--> your current os vmlinuz is in /boot what about for your backtrak?
<teo-> amenado it is in /mnt/sda7/boot ..
<K_Wolf> crass: I guess that theres a cache dir for session restoration at system
<karlo> I need help... I just set up 2 screens, which seem to work fine. Problem is, I can 'scroll' arount both screens (meaning I con't see the entire screen). What do I need to do?
<crass> K_Wolf: there is a file called session.js which stores the session data, the problem is that firefox is not updating that file when I open other tabs or go to other urls
<amenado> teo--> then modify an entry in menu.lst to point to that
<K_Wolf> crass: about yer java?
<K_Wolf> crass: updated?
<Odd-rationale> Anyone quite familiar with sox? How do I make "play" and "rec" less verbose?
<fus10nx> So anyoen get HDMI audio working yet?
<K_Wolf> crass: ".js" is a Java script
<crass> K_Wolf: everything is updated, but it doesn't have to do with java, because this is native firefox feature
<crass> K_Wolf: yes ... I know
<K_Wolf> crass: Am I wrong?
<amenado> fus10nx-> is HDMI even supported yet in linux?
<fus10nx> amenado: video, yes. audio im not sure
<LoLLo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fus10nx> my HDMI video is perfect
<crass> K_Wolf: but java script is not java
<fus10nx> I've tried everyhting to setup audio with nvidia but no luck
<fus10nx> so im hoping HH fixes that
<K_Wolf> crass: T_T sorry
<amenado> fus10nx-> more of my curiousity, how did you enable that?
<Shinjin> I can't get the stupid permissions for this hard drive right. I've tried everything
<K_Wolf> crass: I'm a newbie yet
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Is this an external hard drive?
<Shinjin> No
<amenado> Shinjin-> take a deep breath, relax for a few, then re-attack the problem..heh
<fus10nx> amenado: HDMI video? it worked oob
<crass> K_Wolf: haha, ok, I've been using linux for almost ten years and am a programmer, so I'm usually pretty good a solving these problems myself
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Whats the issue?
<Shinjin> It's an internal 80 gig drive mounted as hdb1
<Shinjin> It's set so only root can access and change it
<K_Wolf> crass: relly?
<amenado> fus10nx-> really? i did not know that..well i dont have an hdmi capable card so not able to test..
<Shinjin> Well change I can still read
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Aha, have you been editing /etc/fstab?
<Shinjin> no
<crass> K_Wolf: yeah, except that I'm getting frustrated with this problem :(
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Alright. Do you know what the format is? (NTFS, FAT32 etc)
<Shinjin> ext3
<rukuartic> Ok. Gimme a second.
<alanbshepard70> Sometimes when I boot I try to open a terminal and it never shows up. After a reboot it does. Anyone know what's going on here? It's started happening more and more after I ran updates yesterday.
<K_Wolf> crass: I'm using linux since last year
<amenado> Shinjin-> you have it mounted? what was your mount command and options?
<K_Wolf> crass: I started with ubuntu
<rukuartic> amenado: Its internal, this is going to be fstab
<ronaldo> anyone also having problems with areca raid controllers
<Shinjin> I don't know. I used to storage device manager and just clicked the mount button
<crass> K_Wolf: cool, I think ubuntu is one of the best/easiest to use
<amenado> rukuartic-> has he defined it in fstab?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Have you ever worked in a terminal before?
<Squawk> Guys, having just installed ubuntu I rebooted, get to login, and my keyboard (usb) is not detected. Im guessing either the right module is not compiled into the kernel or is not being loaded. Anyway I can compile a kernel using gentoo with the correct modules, or is there another solution?
<teo-> amenado i get file not found:S
<rukuartic> amenado: Guessing not.
<Shinjin> A little.
<Shinjin> I've done basic stuff.
<K_Wolf> crass: Sure. My teacher wants that I use FreeBSD
<Squawk> Can I, not I can, sorry
<amenado> rukuartic exactly thats why i asked for his mount options
<rukuartic> Shinjin: (its easier for me to see what you say if you type ruk and hit tab, it highlights my name.)
<amenado> teo--> which file?
<Shinjin> I have it open, thats what I've been trying to use cause I would need to be root to change it right?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: okay
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Yes you would. Can you unmount your hard drive?
<teo-> amenado when i try to selec it from the boot list i get file not found..
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Yes
<amenado> Shinjin-> use the command line mount to mount it, so you have better control than just point and click
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Go ahead and unmount your hard drive really quickly. Is this a HD you plan to leave in your box permanantly? Or is this just a one time use move?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Permenantly
<amenado> teo--> did you verify that it was really in sda7/boot as you said? what is your entry like in your menu.lst ?
<runemaste644> is there a guide equivalent to this that will work on 7.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<rukuartic> Shinjin: In this case we'll want to put an entry into /etc/fstab (filesystem tab, I think).
<twavisdegwet> what command in terminal should i use for entering a wep key?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: This is a file that's read every time the computer boots, and it tells the computer what hard drives to mount where, and with what options.
<amenado> twavisdegwet-> are you prompted to enter it?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay, I'm with you so far.
<twavisdegwet> no but i know i need one
<rukuartic> Shinjin: If your hard drive's unmounted, go ahead and open up a terminal and become root (sudo -i)
<twavisdegwet> i do iwconfig
<twavisdegwet> and it shows up and stuff bot now what?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Done
<rukuartic> twavisdegwet: I think its 'iwconfig eth0 key <wep key here>'
<amenado> twavisdegwet-> i dont know it by heart,so you may have to man iwconfig  key
<david_> .ptnet.org
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Now cd into /etc, and open up fstab (gedit fstab)
<rainrunner87> I'm trying to integrate the git version control system with emacs.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I've found an rpm that does it on rpmfind (wonders of google), but I'm kinda hoping to find something in either deb or elisp form.
<twavisdegwet> i'll try that thank you
<runemaste644> or how do i get it to mount as a hard drive over ssh
<rukuartic> runemaste644: man mount ?
<runemaste644> its sshfs
<rukuartic> Oh, fuse?
<runemaste644> but when i try it it fails to mount
<amenado> runemaste644-> remote hard drive?
<runemaste644> it just sits there doing nothing
<rukuartic> I haven't done that for a long time. I've forgotten...
<simgislab> hi, anybody using ubuntu under Virtual PC? How to make it copy text from it?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I'll be done in a sec. It had to install gedit
<runemaste644> what i use is connect to server
<Lettuc3> is there a way to change the default 80x25 console resolution at boot-up to something a little higher, wider would be ideal, because im running off a laptop with display size of 1280x800. it's booting in verbose, text mode.
<TigerTails> Anyone know of other places to get help with vmware?
<TigerTails> #vmware is about as helpful as jumping out a window..
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Oh, are you on KDE?
<_KAMI_> TigerTails: You can use VirtualBox
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Yeah, using xubuntu 7.10
<walrus_> i need some help with my proxy .... =( ... it is configured to be a transparent proxy who allows all traffic and redirects http to squid ... i need some other opinions about my actual server config
<TigerTails> i want vmware though :|
<rukuartic> Shinjin: My fault, I didn't know that. You could have used another program like nano.
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay
<Shinjin> rukuartic: How do I do that?
<runemaste644> ssh works fine, i can browse it with cli, but i want to browse it with nautilus
<rukuartic> Shinjin: If you're in /etc, type 'nano fstab'
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I have fstab open now
<|Prometheus|> is there a problem with kernel 2.6.22-14-generic where it doesn't recognise the parameter ide=nodma? I am getting a dma timeout on boot on /dev/hda and its increasing boot time by almost two minutes
<runemaste644> rather than sshing in, sshing out, scping, sshing back in
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Great. Now there's some pre-existing lines on there. Its very important that you don't modify these lines--but you could probably guess that.
<chuy_max> hi, I installed all gstreamer packages ubotu told me to install for dvd playback, however, totem still gives me this error about not having the apropriate complements to read the disc.
<chuy_max> any ideas?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Go down to the bottom and make a little room. We'll put our line here.
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Gotcha
<S4nD3r> look it:   http://debian.pastebin.com/m6fa46283
<S4nD3r> I have a problem
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Now whats the name of your device, /dev/hdb1 was it?
<S4nD3r> and do know how solve it
<Shinjin> Yes
<rukuartic> Shinjin: where do you want to mount it?
<|Prometheus|> S4nD3r, you have to sudo apt-get install, not just apt-get
<rukuartic> |Prometheus|: He's root, see the #?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Doesn't matter as long as I can easily access it
<S4nD3r> Ok... but this is not the problem
<rukuartic> Shinjin: I'd recommend /media -- thats a good directory. You can create a shortcut on your desktop to it.
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Become root again, and cd into /media
<|Prometheus|> rukuartic, ahhh yes - my bad :)
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Um... I was reading at the top. /dev/hdb1 is already on there
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Could you put the file up on pastebin for me? http://pastebin.com/
<amenado> rukuartic-> he wants it permanent .. /media is by convention transitionary
<runemaste644> well gftp works fine
<nightwatch> hi there I've got a problem with tcpdump, can somebody help me? the question is: tcpdump is not printing icmp fragments as shown in manual... I tried to send icmp packets larger than mtu and it is supposed to fragment, in other host, cant see the fragments like shows
<rukuartic> amenado: Where would you recommend then?
<lesshaste> how often is /tmp cleared?
<iKap> is there anyway to to add a command to my shut down script? so when the comp shuts down, it runs the command i enter in as well?!
<rukuartic> nightwatch: I think... ...I might be wrong with this. But isn't ICMP != TCP?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: okay, do I just send you the link in the address bar?
<Lettuc3> is there a way to change the default 80x25 console resolution at boot-up to something a little higher, wider would be ideal, because im running off a laptop with display size of 1280x800. it's booting in verbose, text mode.
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Yup!
<Shinjin> rukuartic: http://pastebin.com/d19c99cea
<luigi_> it
<luigi_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mahogny> I have two monitors, ubuntu 7.10, but both workspace switchers only affect my left monitors. likewise, if I type nautilus in console it opens up in the left one. what could be off?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: It says hdb1 is formatted as ext2. Thats not the problem, but are you sure its ext3?
<amenado> rukuartic perhaps a permanent mount point, my own preference is i have bunch of dirs under /  like /u01 /u02
<mahogny> it is a problem both with my new nvidia setup and the old ati setup
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I thought it was but I could be wrong.
<iositd> aight guys, any1 know of a program to pipe video through?
<nightwatch> rukuartic: Im sure it is.. but why did you ask me that? fragmentation can be made in network layer as transport layer as well... I didn't say any weird thing...
<Garth> i have a bit of a problem
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Well ok lets leve it sa ext2 for now
<seracht> hi quick question guys. For a DELL XPS 1330 specifically the Volume up/down media keys. Why is the icon that shows the volume indicator so big?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay, sorry for the mistake
<iositd> seracht, it's always that big :-)
<rukuartic> nightwatch: Not a networking guy, I just remember hearing something like that =B
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Its fine.
<seracht> iositd:  can I make it smaller?
<nomaS> hi, i have an issue, when i turn on laptop, dont show me the loading bar , i have a black screen
<Garth> no matter what i do to try to install ubuntu 7.10 on my other computer, it won't work
<iositd> seracht, i think you can, but i'm not sure
<nightwatch> rukuartic:  ok, thanks for trying help :D
<iositd> seracht, go google it :-)
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Anyways, what we want to do is change where it says 'defaults' to 'auto,user,rw'
<seracht> iositd:  what is that called though
<Garth> i tried the CD .iso file
<seracht> I'm not sure what to search
<Garth> checked the md5 sums
<rukuartic> Shinjin: auto means mount the drive on boot, user means users have access to the system, and rw means read write capabilities.
<Garth> tried it on a usb stick
<iKap> is there a way to add a command some how so it runs when i hit "shut down" ?!?!
<rukuartic> Garth: Could you explain to us what you're doing with the CD?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay, do I need to keep everything lined up?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Its just to keep things easy to read. Its nice to have it lined up, but not necessary =P
<twavisdegwet> is there a live cd text based version of ubuntu?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Done, now save it?
<Squawk> guys, on rebooting into my new ubuntu install my usb keyboard doesnt work. Figure a module not loaded. Whats best solution (other than ps2 adaptor)
<Garth> on my other computer
<Garth> i would download the .iso file from the ubuntu website
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Yup, save and close. Now you'd need to reboot your computer to have fstab remount it, but we're going to try it by hand.
<andrey_> how can i start ubuntu in secure graphics mode?
<Garth> and burn it onto a cd-r using the infra recorder
<Garth> then, i would set up the BIOS on the computer i am trying to install it on to to boot from the cd-rom drive
<z5000man> What's up everybody in #ubuntu?
<twavisdegwet> how do i start the text version of ubuntu?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay hold on a second
<grndslm> help... i'm trying to change permissions of my /archive folder (chmod -R 666 /archive), but it keeps saying stuff like "chmod: changing permissions of `nfslockfile.lock': Read-only file system"  Soo.. why is it mounting this FS read only all of a sudden?!?
<Garth> when i would try to boot it from the cd-rom drive, nothing would happen and i would get the windows xp boot screen asking me if i want to boot in safe mode
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay done
<amenado> Squawk-> i guess you can modify the initrd image to give you more waiting time
<Squawk> amenado, waiting time?
<amenado> Squawk-> yes, to give the usb driver to load and finish up the initialization
<rukuartic> Garth: When you burned the ISO to the cd, did you burn it as a data cd, or an image cd?
<andrey_> how can i start ubuntu in secure graphics mode?
<Garth> as an image
<Squawk> amenado, surely all required modules just get loaded as and when, dynamicaly as needed or during boot?
<rukuartic> Garth: Did you check any option like "Make this CD bootable"? (If you did, that might be the problem.)
<Shinjin> andrey_: Not sure here as I'm still new to this but I think you need to hit one of the Function buttons while it's booting.
<Garth> i don't think infra gave me any sort of option to make the CD bootable
<rukuartic> Shinjin: How's it going?
<amenado> Squawk->  somewhere I read, thats the difficulty of booting off of a usb disk, it didnt wait long enuff for the usb driver to get loaded and initialized
<|Prometheus|> how can i disable dma at boot??? the kernel parameter ide=nodma seems to be being ignored
<lee__> anyone know anything about dmsetup and snapshots?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Fine, I'm just waiting for you to tell me what to do next. I had a little problem saving and had to reopen the file.
<rukuartic> Garth: Thats good. And you configured your BIOS to boot from the CD drive?
<Shinjin> rukuartic:  It's done now
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Oh, my fault! XD
<amenado> andrey_-> what secure graphics mode? is there such a thing?
<csaba> i want to write programs in gtk, are the include headers already included with ubuntu?
<Garth> yes, the bios was configured to boot from the CD drive
<queuetue> I have /proc/bus/usb, but nothing inside of it - does Ubuntu do something differently?
<Squawk> amenado, thats booting for a usb disk, which could be bios related. Im trying to use a usb keyboard with a normal install. The problem I suspect is a module not loaded/compiled, but with no keyboard I cant see how I can load it
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Try this command. 'mount -t ext2 -O user,rw /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1' (where /media/hdb1 is that directory I had you make)
<nomaS> hi, i have a black screen on booting ubuntu
<amenado> Garth-> you can verify too, if you just disconnect all your hard disk and run off of the liveCD..
<rukuartic> Garth: You shouldn't need to do that...
<rukuartic> Garth: Disconnect your HD's that is.
<shigutso> hi, I don't know if this is a bug from ubuntu 7.10, but the command "df -m" and nautilus are showing that the memorystick from my PSP has 160mb free, but actually has 1400mb... why this is happening?
<amenado> Squawk-> i dont see the difference, a usb driver has to be loaded and initialized
<rukuartic> Garth: When you boot the computer, does the CD drive spin up?
<amenado> Squawk-> it just takes time, so it has to wait longer
<Squawk> amenado, if your booting from a usb disk then the driver has to load before the OS. Im trying to use a usb keyboard under ubuntu, so the OS is loaded
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay I typed it in. Nothing comes before mount right?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: (assuming you're root) no, thats the whole command.
<rambo3> can't install ubuntu .. just stalls there searching for cdrom. New hardware e8400 c2d , ddr2 2 gig. IDE harddrive.
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay because I didn't get any messages from it
<Garth> yes, the cd drive does spin up
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Thats good. Try to cd /media/hdb1
<Squawk> amenado, even if you are right, how would I alter it? Given that I can't access ubuntu, since no keyboard?
<Garth> i know for sure that it isn't a hardware problem, with the CD drive at least
<Dingsbumps> I'm missing a plugin in banshee, can anyone help me figure out where it is and how to get it back?
<amenado> Squawk-> oh i get you, you already are booted and just want to use the usb keyboard?
<Shinjin> rukuartic:  Okay I changed successfully
<Squawk> amenado, yes
<rukuartic> Garth: And it looks like the computer's actually reading from it? What happens from there on out? (No... ...it doesn't sound like hardware)
<Greyhound-> how can I set up a PPoE connection in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Can you make files on the HD? (touch testfile)
<rukuartic> Greyhound-: You're not on a router? :(
<amenado> Squawk-> is it on the network? ie does it have an ip address and you can ssh into it from another pc?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: No, I can't
<Greyhound-> no, that's how my ISP lets its users connect
<Squawk> amenado, actualy hadnt considered that, but is an sshd server started by default?
<Garth> from there on out, it will attempt to boot from the cd drive, but will take me to the windows XP screen that asks me if i want to boot in safe mode
<nehxby> hiall
<Zombino> Is the updates server working right now?  I just installed Gutsy on my laptop and it won't install the updates, seems to can't resolve the server or something?
<andrey_>  amenado: sorry. correct is safe grahics mode
<amenado> Squawk-> depends on your install, you could have added it but defer loading it at boot..so it depends
<Squawk> amenado, I can only guess at what configuration it has regarding ip addresses, since its a clean install and I have never booted it
<rukuartic> Greyhound-: Ok... I don't know about how to set up PPoE connections, but from my router you plug it in, and it just acquires an IP address (no username or password). You might just need to run dhclient.
<amgad> guys, I want to to run screen with a command from  startup, from man it should be something like screen -m -d -X foo  but that doesn't work
<rukuartic> Shinjin: What happens when you tried touching a file?
<amenado> andrey_-> it should be in the menu  safe mode or if not, f4 to select the low rez
<Greyhound-> well that's just it.. pppoe requires user and pass
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I can't open anything.
<Dingsbumps> greyhound: the way i do my PPPoE connection is my router handles all the authentication and stuff ( i have it configed for PPPoE) and my router deals with it. I guess for it to be handled on your comp you need some sort of PPPoE sofware
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Did you try the command 'touch testfile'?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I'm using thunar to try. That what I'm supposed to be doing?
<amenado> Squawk-> well try it, from another pc, ssh into it
<Squawk> amenado, im installing ubuntu so I can cehck it out, see whats running by default, whats not, what needs configuring etc. I have good working knowledge of linux (gentoo mostly). But if I cant get into it once...
<rukuartic> Shinjin: the command touch creates a blank file. I'm just doing a sanity check to make sure it can make the file.
<Shinjin> rukuartic: touch: cannot touch `testfile': Permission denied
<Squawk> amenado, will have a go now, but I doubt sshd started by default in normal install?
<amenado> Squawk-> am not questioning your know how..
<amenado> Squawk-> actually sshd is not installed by default
<amenado> on ubuntu
<_uriel> hello
<usser> Squawk: apt-get install openssh-server
<andrey_> amenado: in grub menu?
<sdsheeks> anyone know if netflix works in linux?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I copied that directly from the terminal
<amenado> andrey_-> when you boot it gives you a menu to select from
<usser> sdsheeks: no
<Squawk> usser, I cant get into my clean install of ubuntu cos my usb keyboard wont work (kernel module not loaded/not compiled). ssh was a possible means to get access
<sdsheeks> usser, bah okay thanks.
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Dang. Maybe I'm not as good at this as I thought. ><
<Dingsbumps> greyhound: you still here?
<_uriel> i need help not sure what can i do somehow the partition of my mp3 player got crrupted and isnt recongnized and i would like to fix it / recover the files from it, does any1 has any idea what can i do ?
<sdsheeks> usser, how about with crossover IE? :)
<usser> Squawk: oh bummer
<thug_life> how do I install a .package file ?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I think the hard drive is possessed. Took me forever to figure out how to mount it yesterday
<andrey_> amendo: im booting from hard disk, not live cd
<rukuartic> Squawk: It might just be your motherbord doesn't support USB until its booted. I know my USB keyboard doesn't work until you're ll the way in the operating system.
<amenado> Squawk come to think of it, i just realized DELL and others are not fielding usb only keyboard, so ubuntu developers should be aware of this and make the initrd modifications accordingly
<usser> sdsheeks: ie in crossover is crippled it doesnt support activex
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Nothing wanted to work
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Haha.. ...there's  way to do this. I know it.
<Squawk> rukuartic, it does, I run gentoo on this box, usb enabled in the kernel, usb works
<rukuartic> Squawk: Ok, I'm wrong then =P
<amenado> i meant fielding only usb keyboards now
<Squawk> rukuartic, keep throwing out ideas, im open to anything
<Fabio_Como> how can i get the full dns information about a domain ? i mean, the MX records and stuff like that. thank  you
<Dingsbumps> Greyhound: try typing "sudo pppoeconf" in a command prompt
<sdsheeks> usser, you are ruining my day :) j/k
<usser> Squawk: do u have a live cd
<Shinjin> rukuartic: What do I need to do?
<usser> Squawk: does it work in livecd?
<Squawk> usser, yeah just installed using it
<usser> sdsheeks: im sorry :)
<usser> Squawk: so boot up from it chroot to your installation and install openssh-server
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Well... a little research. You could try rebooting your computer and seeing if fstab handled it right... I might have had the mount command wrong.
<Squawk> usser, yes, thats why I figure its a module thats not loaded/compiled. Live cd uses it fine
<Dingsbumps> Greyhound: read the second post on this page:     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138&page=2
<sdsheeks> usser, it's okay.  Just wanted to watch a few movies on my laptop, but I do have several vista boxes I suppooooose I can boot up
<shigutso> hi, I don't know if this is a bug from ubuntu 7.10, but the command "df -m" and nautilus are showing that the memorystick from my PSP has 160mb free, but actually has 1400mb... why this is happening?
<usser> Squawk: and then go from there
<Squawk> usser, excellent idea
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay I'll try and get back on to tell you if it worked.
<Squawk> usser, kernel compile any different from other linux distro?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: I should be here ^_^
<usser> Squawk: nope its a pretty standard procedure
<corporate> Has anyone installed GGMud on 7.10 before?
<chuy_max> hi, I can't get my Fight Club DVD to play, I already installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repositories, and a lot of gstreamer plugins, any ideas?
<Squawk> usser, k, back in a bit
<chuy_max> totem gives me this message about not having apropriate complements.
<Garth> should i try formatting my hard drive so i get windows off of my computer?
<usser> Garth: come again?
<usser> Garth: what are u running now?
<Garth> well
<HEP85> chuy_max: vlc player probably works
<rukuartic> Garth, chuy_max Have you guys tried VLC?
<rukuartic> I find it just works better.
<grndslm> help... i'm trying to change permissions of my /archive folder (chmod -R 666 /archive), but it keeps saying stuff like "chmod: changing permissions of `nfslockfile.lock': Read-only file system"  Soooo..... why is it mounting this FS read only all of a sudden?!?
<Garth> what exactly is vlc?
<amgad> guys, I want to to run screen with a command from  startup, from man it should be something like screen -m -d -X foo
<usser> grndslm: theres a nfs lock on that directory which means it probably exported across the network and maybe even mounted by other computers
<chuy_max> rukuartic, HEP85, no, it doesn't work: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x0001e710)
<ahorriblemess> I had to reinstall Ubuntu... I'm trying to disable HAL in restricted drivers as part of wifi setup (which I know works, I've done it) but even if the box isn't checked, it says "in use" i've restarted and everything.
<rukuartic> chuy_max: No idea. :x
<ahorriblemess> Is there a terminal command I can use or something?
<chuy_max> maybe changing it to libdvdcss2 ?
<corporate> anyone know how to install gtk+-2.0 on 7.10?
<chuy_max> but I don't know how to do it
<grndslm> usser:  ok, it's an lvm FS that's used for mythtv... but i don't understand why i can't change permissions anywhere on that FS because it's read-only!
<kostkon> shigutso, is the hidden .Trash-yourusername folder in the PSP empty?
<rukuartic> ahorriblemess: No idea. I just got an intel wifi card so I wouldn't have to deal with all that mess.
<Shinjin> rukuartic: It didn't work. Stil having the same problem.
<_uriel> how can i fix partition of a usb drive ?
<usser> grndslm: hm even with sudo?
<_uriel> flash disk //
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Ok I have a few more ideas.
<grndslm> usser:  definitely with sudo
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Type 'mount | grep hdb' and see if you get anything
<shigutso> kostkon, no... there is nothing hidden... PSP and Windows says there it has 1400mb free, but Linux no... check this screenshot
<shigutso> kostkon, http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3701/capturadatela1oz1.png
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Didn't say anything
<usser> grndslm: hm, what FS does it use? ntfs?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Wait, was that a bar line?
<rukuartic> shigutso: Open up a terminal, cd into the directory. ls -lah | less and look for big files?
<rukuartic> shigutso: Yes shift + \ on my keyboard
<grndslm> usser:  ext3
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Yes shift + \ on my keyboard
<grndslm> usser:  mount -l shows this -- /dev/mapper/BigVG-Filez on /archive type ext3 (rw,noatime) []
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay, cause thats what I put
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Ok and you get nothing. That means that hdb isn't mounted... ext2 might be the wrong partition.
<usser> grndslm: hm i really have no idea why it does that
<kostkon> shigutso, ok, I see
<shigutso> rukuartic, I've already seen... there are no hidden files... check this screenshot and pay attention to the sum of the files
<shigutso> rukuartic, http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3701/capturadatela1oz1.png
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Become root again (sudo -i) and try mounting it.
<d3d> hi, i'm trying to use backupninja between debian etch and ubuntu gutsy, but the versions of rdiff-backup are way out of line.. there are dependencies betweeen rdiff-backup and python.. any solution ?
<rukuartic> shigutso: No, this is just to help you find big files. Not hidden files. You can add up the numbers and make sure its right.
<twavisdegwet> how do i start ubuntu in texy mode?
<ahorriblemess> ok.. how can I find out what chipset my wifi card has?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: The command is...
<rukuartic> Shinjin: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<Shinjin> I thought we dexided it was ext 2
<ahorriblemess> nm
<omar> i need help
<shigutso> rukuartic, oh sure... I saw that too... but you see in the image the sum of the files? 2,4gb... in a 3,8gb memorystick... 169mb free?
<savageone> ubuntu needs better wireless support
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Didn't we decide it was ext 2?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Yeah, it was a typo. My fault.
<savageone> doesn't detect hardly any wifi cards and when it does it doesn't make it obvious
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Okay it's mounted
<rukuartic> Shinjin: do you see it in the mounted list? mount | grep hdb
<sudobash> Back|Track is good for wireless
<Docfxit> I'd like to copy a file from Ubuntu remotely to XP. How can I do it? Is ther an FTP server in Ubuntu?
<savageone> what's back track
<Shinjin> rukuartic:  I think it did mount on startup I just couldn't change anything
<sudobash> live cd supports most wifi chipsets
<sudobash> a linux hacking distro
<savageone> i duno sudobash, every time I've tried it it's been no go
<AstralSin> i'm not so sure backtrack is great for just anyone :)
<sudobash> around 700 mb
<savageone> for ubuntu
<savageone> I'm not looking for a hacking distro ;)
<sudobash> i love it
<AstralSin> it does perform quite well though
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Yeah, the list came up this time. One entry
<savageone> I'm looking for a full desktop os and ubuntu is the bomb
<sudobash> i dont even hack with it
<AstralSin> thats what i use on my laptop
<d3d> ahwell
<sudobash> but I love Ubuntu also
<savageone> I've used a few different "war driving" or "hacking" distros
<AstralSin> i do, i'm a security professional
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Great. Try 'ls /media/hdb1'
<sudobash> and Slackware
<savageone> but it's not what I need or want
<rukuartic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rukuartic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jezz> so hi
<savageone> if I'm hacking something it's generally with words and such
<savageone> ;)
<sudobash> a$$wipe
<AstralSin> that's called social engineering :)
<AstralSin> and its fun
<MrKnights> Could somone tell me whats wrong with this command: scp -p 222 -r  mknesco@mknetworks.co.uk:~/public_html
<Shinjin> rukuartic: says lost+found
<sudobash> rukuartic do you think you are the founder or IRC or something?
<sudobash> IRC Nazi
<AstralSin> MrKnights: you don't have a destination
<rukuartic> sudobash: No, but this is a regulated channel.
<Jezz> My vista crashed today, i couldnt get xp to install because i have a sata drive and no floppy, so i decided to give linux a shot, im now in a fresh installation of ubuntu
<Jezz> how do i install drivers etc?
<sudobash> yeah i help people here everyday
<rukuartic> Shinjin: So was there anything else on the hard drives?
<sudobash> or try to at least
<Jezz> sorry im a very noob
<AstralSin> Jezz: drivers for what?
<Jezz> for geforce 8600gt
<MrKnights> AstralSin: okay ill try that but it isnt even loging into the remote server
<AstralSin> restricted drivers manual
<f4lt3r> is here anyone who can help me. I have big problems with lirc
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Nope I just formatted it the other day.
<Jezz> i have ubuntu 7.04 btw
<AstralSin> MrKnights: are you sure -p 222 is correct?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Aha good. Try putting a file on it. 'cd /media/hdb1' then 'touch testfile'
<sudobash> Jezz dl the sh script from nvidia.com
<Jezz> ok
<AstralSin> er, s/restricted drivers manual/restricted drivers manager/
<AstralSin> no
<AstralSin> don't get the script from nvidia
<MrKnights> AstralSin: yes the remotes servers ssh is on 222
<Jezz> not?
<AstralSin> use the restricted drivers manager
<Docfxit> How can I copy a file from Ubuntu to XP?
<Jezz> :S
<AstralSin> its in System -> Administration
<Jezz> sorry first time on linux
<Jezz> ok
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I didn't get any messages back
<sudobash> anyways Nvidia drivers are screwed up right now for a lot of people,,,
<rukuartic> Shinjin: try typing 'ls' to see if youc an see "testfile"
<AstralSin> they're fine for me
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Yes
<AstralSin> then again, i'm using an older chipset
<sudobash> what card?
<Jezz> i get this:
<Jezz> Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<sudobash> check this out... Im on an FX 5200 and everytime I run GDM it crashes X and corrupts Nvidia driver and also Xorg files...
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Great. We're in business. Now to get the hard drive mounted for all users. Drop out of the directory (cd ..) and umount it (umount /dev/hdb1)
<draven> i'm upgrading my nic in my box to a gigabyte nic card, pci, and need to know if there are any steps i need to take to do so
<sudobash> I disabled GDM and use startx to run my Accelerated Drivers which is not very secure I imagine
<rukuartic> draven: Shouldn't be too difficult. I'd just plug'n play.
<Xman> can anyone tell how can i see man pages for exit function?
<Gurbei> i can't get update with apt-get update it stays on the message; connecting to blabla i am not behind a proxy, dns is correct set
<zouzou> hi all
<Lettuc3> how do change the console window font size at boot time so it becomes smaller during verbose mode? im running on 80x25 right now, on a widescreen 1280x800 laptop display, i'd like to squeeze some more text in.
<sudobash> Jezz download the script
<usser> draven: not really plug it in if ubuntu detects it, it detects it if not well tough luck
<usser> dra\
<Jezz> oh ok
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Done
<usser> draven: but u should be fine
<Corty> Hm, is anyone using synce here?
<rukuartic> Lettuc3: http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/248181-how-change-console-size.html
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Ok, lemme just figure out this command again...
<draven> rukuartic, are there command line tools that i can use to see what the specs are? or do i just check for the info under /proc?
<Lettuc3> rukuartic thanks.
<sudobash> execute this command in the dir you dl to: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<saintsim> hello
<jonnymac> my system has booted into some weird system where the keyboard is QWERTY instead of AZERTY and the icons are huge as are file windows, um help?
<zouzou> for some reason, firefox and flash keep crashing on me, there is no error message output tho when run from terminal, any ideas?
<sudobash> but you will have to shutdown X first like this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MrKnights> AstralSin: got it, i needed -P not -p
<rukuartic> draven: 'specs'?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Ok I think this is the command.
<saintsim> just wondering... is it safe to apt-get dist-upgrade from edgy to hardy?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: mount -t ext2 -o auto,user,rw /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<sudobash> that will drop you to a prompt and then you install the script like I said above
<draven> ie so i can see if it's set at full duplex and 1000 rather than 10/100 etc
<usser> saintsim: edgy->festy->gutsy->hardy
<saintsim> ah man
<saintsim> ok
<saintsim> thanks
<usser> saintsim: and no its a pretty dangerous operation
<Xman> sudobash: hi need help
<Xman> i wanna know how can i see man pages for exit function.
<Jockeo> When I mount an image containing a DVD movie, I can view the VOB files in a media player (VLC Player). But how can I play it like in a DVD player, so I can click menus, selects language etc?
<demon_spork> Hi, input boxes in firefox 3.0 are black and so is the text that I write in them.  How do I fix this. I had the same problem in 2.x and I fixed it by replacing usercontent.css with the one provided with the gtk theme to fix that very problem. Now it doesn't fix the problem :(
<rukuartic> Xman: I don't know if there are man pages for the 'exit function'...
<jonnymac> how can I reinstall gutsy without a live cd?
<sudobash> jonnymac: does the screen flicker 4 or 5 times before X starts and maybe gives you a message about safe graphics mode?
<twavisdegwet> is the server version of ubuntu a live cd?
<jonnymac> no
<rukuartic> twavisdegwet: Nope, you just install the server version straight onto the disk.
<sudobash> your resolution is just big?
<sudobash> 640x480?
<sudobash> low i mean
<Xman> rukuartic: when i write "man exit" it says no manual entry for exit
<zouzou> for some reason, firefox and flash keep crashing on me, there is no error message output tho when run from terminal, any ideas?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I got an error message saying wrong fs type
<twavisdegwet> well then is there a text version of ubuntu? cause my computer has no hadrive and i only want to hook it up to my xbox for internet.. what's the best means of doing this?
<usser> twavisdegwet: server doesnt have livecd, u install from text mode and it has no GUI installed by default
<Jezz> so i d/l the linux display driver rite?
<_uriel> how can i fix partition ?
<jonnymac> it starts up just as usual but all the settings on the computer are differentm keyboardm desktop etc
<sudobash> you just want exit codes for ubuntu kernel?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Whoop. O__o
<rukuartic> Shinjin: mount -t ext2 -o user,rw /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Try that one?
<Jezz> ould not open the file /home/jesse/Desktop/NVID…Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<Jezz> why?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: I got the same message
<andx> Hello everybody
<desertc> !hi |andx
<ubotu> andx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Still there?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Dawgone. Try... -t auto and getting rid of the -t param all together.
<andx> I have a problem with an PGP Key I addet some sources @ Synaptic
<Jezz> first time on linux, how do i install graphic drivers?
<andx> and the result iss http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/44083/
<Jezz> ould not open the file /home/jesse/Desktop/NVID…Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<Jezz> i get this error
<rukuartic> Jezz: Do you really need them?
<Jezz> well yeah
<Jezz> coz i cant work like this, its even slower then xp
<Jezz> where do you change resolution?
<sudobash> Xman i think exit doesnt have a man page because it is a simple command that has no arguments that can be passed...
<marc_> hi what command could I usE to gEt a physical listing of my hard drivEs
<rukuartic> If you're on gnome, alt+f1, ystem -> preferences > screen resolution
<marc_> hi what command could I usE to gEt a physical listing of my hard drivEs that arE installEd
<rukuartic> marc_: 'mount'
<corporate> anyone know what dir gtk+-2.0 is located in in 7.10 ?
<corporate> gtk+-2.0.pc
<sofiankrt> how do I run a pidgin daemon everytime I log in?
<sudobash> that will show you your mounted drives (partitions)
<Jezz> ah much better
<Jezz> but no 1024X1048
<Jezz> or something
<Jezz> 1248 i dunno lol
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Neither is working
<Xman> sudobash: but if i wanna know how its working or any kind of help then what should i do
<rukuartic> Shinjin: Dawgone.
<andx> could someone help?=
<zakke> Do anyone have a link to a beryl downloader? or are there any command i can do for installing beryl?:)
<Lectus> Hello! I used ubuntu a while ago. I just reinstalled it now. How can I search for packages with apt-get?
<suxxor> lulz
<rukuartic> Shinjin: This is the right idea. I just can't figure out how to do it.
<andx> zakke ??
<sudobash> xman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390504
<zakke> andx= :)
<andx> do you use ubuntu 7.10
<zakke> yes id o
<Shinjin> rukuartic: While you think about it I need to go check my mail. BRB
<zakke> i do*
<andx> Zakke
<andx> thank you
<skold> Lectus: use aptitude search
<zakke> why? =D
<Corty> Lectus, apt-cache search *something*
<rukuartic> So, still looking for someone who has experience with software RAID setups. I have a few questions to ask =P
<sudobash> thats more towards programmers though xman
<andx> Hey Guys i see that the things that I posted is in Grman I know that you can't understand this
<andx> Isearcha german speaking channel
<skold> andx: #ubuntu-de
<ompaul> sudobash, ehh the reason exit does not have a man page is actually because it is a subset of something else, in the case you are referring to it is called a "bash builtin" and your nick is the fastest way I know to do something stupid ;-)
<andx> I forgot that that isn't my computer
<suxxor> what is the best IDE supporting C++
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone here familiar with wubi?
<andx> you understand
<andx> ???
<andx> Thank you skold
<ompaul> andx, #ubuntu-de
<andx> I wish all users a great Day evening whatever
<Shinjin> rukuartic: Back, I got my new postsecrets book today
<skold> zakke: you should have desktop-effects by default woth 7.10
<rukuartic> suxxor: Thats a broad question. Go for kate / eclipse / anjuta
<HEP85_> andx: ubuntu-de
<Lectus> how can I list the packages i have installed from command-line?
<emet> Lectus, dpkg -l
<rukuartic> emet: Fastest fingers in the west.
<emet> lol
<CorruptTerrorist> where can i get the 7.10 iso?
<Shinjin> rukuartic: What do I need to try now?
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, www.ubuntu.com
<rukuartic> ompaul: because you're a familiar screen name and smart... ...could I pester you for an answer?
<rukuartic> Shinjin: D8 I honestly have no idea... There's a few things out there like umask=000 in your options, but I'm not sure.
<ompaul> rukuartic, careful I may fail better to ask the question to the channel (hint you now have my attention)
<rukuartic> ompaul: Ever worked with RAID? (I've tried twice over the course of my stay here, no results =p)
<BigDaddy2> test
<rukuartic> BigDaddy2: Hello!
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone here ever used wubi to install ubuntu?
<zinox> has anyone yet used garnome to compile gnome packages?
<BigDaddy2> rukuartic why hello thart
<ompaul> rukuartic, the _only_ way to do software raid with Ubuntu is to use the alternative disk
<rukuartic> ompaul: now are you saying that because its impossible, or because thats the best way to do it? I remember installing mdadm and working on it myself, but I never got to fully use it.
<Phoinix> Hi
<rukuartic> ompaul: I'm looking to do a RAID 1 (mirroring) and I'm just trying to figure out if software raid 1 is the same thing as just rsyncing the hard drives ever night. IE: If I pull one of the two hard drives out, and put it in a foreign computer, will the computer be able to read it (assuming it can read the filesystem type)
<rukuartic> ompaul: or will the hard drive appear to be filled with garbage / unreadable if I use software raid?
<ompaul> rukuartic, if you were to travel from where you are to one kilometer from where you are there are two possible ways, the direct route, or walk/swim/sail around the planet -- I just gave the direct route
<ompaul> rukuartic, that is two of many possible but if they were your choices ;-)
<drpcken> hey i'm trying to make my mouse cursor move MUCH faster when using my Synaptics Trackball.  I have the xorg.conf open but what do I edit?
<libervisco> Hi
<rukuartic> libervisco: Hey :)
<libervisco> Anyone has a ma-660 or similar USB IR adapter??
<rukuartic> Not here, sorry ;_;
<libervisco> I'd like to set it up on Ubuntu.. I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206896&highlight=ma660
<libervisco> but it doesn't show on ttyUSB0
<fus10nx> Anyone use that newsground thing? I forget what it's called, like NANDI or something? it stands for Not Another Newsreader something something
<zinox> has anyone yet used garnome to compile gnome packages?
<nano_> gawd darn it
<ompaul> rukuartic, ehh the kind of guide you want is for debian installer anything else is beating yourself up trying to do it - much more sensible to start as you mean to go on
<ompaul> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CLIdiot> I need to find a for GRUB loader to load the default OS without a keyboard attached
<ompaul> rukuartic, those guides work but man it is so much easier with the alt cd
<patogen> I need a terminal based clock, does anybody know a good one?
 * ompaul goes looking for something better
<patogen> No, I don't want to type "date" :)
<ompaul> rukuartic, this looks good: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_Install_With_Software_RAID
<rukuartic> ompaul: Well, the big important thing I'm worrying about is, lets say my box just absolutely crashes and fails and I want to move one of the two raid disks to another system. Will it just be plug and play?
<ompaul> rukuartic, if it is that bad no - what it saves you against is if the disks die
<ompaul> rukuartic, sorry if one of the disks dies
<rukuartic> ompaul: Ok. So the only thing that software raid does is make the computer think its one hard drive? It doesn't change the formatting of the hard drive or anything?
<zinox> has anyone yet used garnome to compile gnome packages?
<nano_> zinox: no.
<ompaul> rukuartic, that is not the best way to think, do this
<ompaul> rukuartic, create partitions on both disks no FS choose raid for them
<Joe_S> Has anyone used LAMP for setting up a web server?
<ompaul> rukuartic, then configure raid then apply paritions and install it will work out the rest over the next bit of time as it works out what you installed where and copies it correctly to the other slices
<runemaste644> how do i replace the content of multiple files while making the name remain the same
<rukuartic> Joe_S: Yup, LAMP is just an acronym for Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP / Python / Perl etc.
<Guillossou22__> Rademaster22
<Joe_S> rukuartic, Can you point me in the proper direction for an UBUNTU version?
<rukuartic> ompaul: Ok. I figured things would work that way. My fear is just that if the OS goes down, and I want to just transfer my files across from one of the RAID drives on another computer without the RAID setup it would work fine.
<Marbug> when I boot kubuntu, my screen is just black with the loading screen, how can I solve that? or how can I do that I only see the text loading style ? (same happens when shutting down)
<rukuartic> Joe_S: Ubuntu holds its own package repository. You can run a command to install it.
<Joe_S> rukuartic, Was the installation fairly straightforward?  I'm a bit of a Linux nubie.
<rukuartic> Joe_S: The command should be 'sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-ssl php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-5.0' or something like that.
<drpcken> do I have to restart after editing the xorg.conf?
<Joe_S> rukuartic, Thanks, I check it out.
<rukuartic> Joe_S: Each of those names is a package that contains almost everything you need for a LAMP server. But you can customize it yourself.
<Gurbei> i can't get update with apt-get update it stays on the message; connecting to blabla i am not behind a proxy, dns is correct set
<Joe_S> rukuartic, I'm setting up a website for a startup real estate brokerage.
<rencore_> Joe_S, try looking at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ompaul> rukuartic if the hardware is the same then you will be ok - if the hardware needs different drivers and is untested -- well I will let you work out that situation -- there is a balance between having always working machines and having great backups
<rukuartic> Joe_S: If you use the alternate CD I think you can have it install a lamp server from the get go.
<drpcken> because i'm not getting any results when trying to update the xorg.conf to let me use gsynaptics
<cookiemonster077> hello
<skold> drpcken: just restart the server with ctrl+alt+return
<drpcken> skold, THANK YOU!
<drpcken> been looking for that command :)
<rukuartic> ompaul: Yeah, agreed. I was read somewhere that a hardware raid drive will only work on that hardware chip, and that operating system install
<skold> drpcken: np
<Joe_S> rukuartic, Thanks!
<rukuartic> ompaul: whether its RAID 0 or RAID 1, but I'm not sure.
<rukuartic> Joe_S: check the link that rencore_ sent you too, I'm sure its useful ;)
<ompaul> rukuartic, -- not strictly speaking true -- you would need to tell the next machine what was raided and how it was and that the partitions where data partitions etc
<ompaul> rukuartic, remember you can rebuild it if it falls over
<[CroX]> Does 8.04 have a channel of its own?
<rukuartic> ompaul: Thats what I'm just making sure. OS Host dies, can I get my files.
<ompaul> [CroX], #ubuntu+1
<rukuartic> [CroX]: #ubuntu+1
<rukuartic> Dang.
<drpcken> skold, should ctr+alt+return show anything? nothing is happeneing when I do it, or is it silent?
<rukuartic> drpcken: In the terminl?
<Squawk> Hey guys, figured out ¨sort of¨ my usb woes. Turns out that to get my keyboard recognised I had to unplug my usb mouse. Anyone else come accross this?
<spg2> hello guys, any expertise on TV Tuners here today?
<drpcken> :) no, i'll try that
<rukuartic> Squawk: O__o; woah.
<blind> Hey, I'm having some problems connecting to a new wireless router.. I just can't seem to access the internet. Can anyone help me out?
<rukuartic> drpcken: Wasn't a suggestion, I was just trying to figure out what you were doing XD
<Squawk> rukuartic, not something I even considered...
<ompaul> rukuartic, if they are personal then okay if a company then it depends on what the cost would be in lost data and in lost time trying to piece together what happened and really that level of professional support is better done by canonical
<drpcken> rukuartic: no it wasn't in the terminal
<rukuartic> ompaul: =P Personal
<qsefthuko>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<drpcken> when  i did it moved to the next line and show  ^]
<rukuartic> drpcken: what are you trying to do, shut down / reboot your computer?
<skold> drpcken: i meant ctrl+alt+backspace, sorry
<Squawk> I dont suppose irssi is available in ubuntu, but under a different name? xchat is just awful when your used to a console based client
<drpcken> rukuartic, i was asking if i had to restart everytime i changed something in xorg.conf
<rukuartic> Squawk: I'm on irssi right now. sudo apt-get install irssi
<drpcken> skold, lol np, thanks!
<rencore_> ubuntustudio installed the real-time kernel on my machine but it wont boot into it so how can i remove it?
<ompaul> rukuartic, then to be honest I would suggest that you use the second drive and copy the new data to a platter once a day so you just copy the delta between yesterday and today
<rukuartic> drpcken: Ctrl+alt+backspace restarts xorg, so does /etc/init.d/xorg restart
<bluefox83> Squawk, yeah sudo apt-get install irssi-text irssi-plugins should work fine for you
<Squawk> rukuartic, not all packages can be seen with the ubuntu add/remove application?
<rukuartic> ompaul: Rsync?
<rukuartic> Squawk: I like the terminal better. apt-cache search irssi
<ompaul> rukuartic, that would be good tar with newer than would be useful also
<ompaul> rukuartic, depends on your skill
<Squawk> rukuartic, I prefer terminal too, but as I said im trying ubuntu out to see what its like for family. I used debian a while back, so apt-get/cache not new to me (though im outta practice)
<rukuartic> ompaul: I'm fairly confident with what I can do... ...this is just something I've never done before.
<blind> nevermind, i found the problem. the ap is WPA2..
<rukuartic> Squawk: Heh, I gotcha.
<rukuartic> blind: XD Oh no... Thats no good. you'll need to use wpa-supplicant or something.
<Squawk> rukuartic, hokay got irssi, il brb
<bluefox83> Squawk, you might like synaptic then, it's really good for what you need
<zero88> <zero88> ok i am installing a new printer on Gutsy, its a brother, but it doesnt seem to have the driver for my printer. How would i go about fixing this?
<drpcken> wow ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't play does it :)
<matej> how do I install software when in terminal the message "could not open lock file /............/- 13 permision deniad ........ are you root?"
<rukuartic> matej: put sudo infront of your command
<ompaul> rukuartic, well imo the second platter with a couple of gigs at the start for a fresh o/s install and the second partition to be a ghost of your first partition
<drpcken> is there a command to calibrate the eraser head mouse (on the keyboard)  the cursor tends to get sparatic at times
<rukuartic> ompaul: could we go to /msgs? I'd like to talk in depth about this =P
<drpcken> and right now it doesn't even move horizontally, its random
<ompaul> rukuartic, pm me - back in a moment
<sutabi> Anyone know how I can setup my windows boot to include ubuntu? I have tried multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(0)\="Ubuntu" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect in my Boot.ini but not luck in have it start without rebooting my computer.
<zero88> What options do i have to install printers in Ubuntu?
<aladdinsaneo> im using a 250W PSU unit right now, but as im only just using 1 hdd, a lame old video card and a celeron 2.1GHz on my ubuntu system i wonder if i could use a weaker PSU to save electricity, any tips?
<drpcken> hmm i used gsynaptics to try to make my touchpad sensitivy faster but it doesn't seem to work
<DivineSpectrum> why the file zippet with rar don't extraction make
<tzone> Has anyone had any problems/experience with printing from ubuntu 7.10 an HP DeskJest F4180 shared on an XP machine?
<sb17> my thinkpad x22 run on ubuntu 5.04 ... how to get Fn key to work?
<spg2> can't believe. I asked a question about tv tuners, because nothing worked in the past 2 days.
<prince_jammys> DivineSpectrum: install unrar
<spg2> After I asked that question the tuner suddenly started to work.
<spg2> thanks guys!
<rukuartic> DivineSpectrum: What is the native language that you speak?
<storm-zen> Does ubuntu upgrade between releases well?
<releod> Is there a service I can install to share music with other computers on my local network? I used to use RhythmBox, but am trying to avoid having a user automatically login, would prefer a service to share a folder at boot. Ubuntu 7.10
<DivineSpectrum> i've resolt
<rukuartic> releod: You could try samba...
<GreyhoundU> rukuartic: I managed to get the pppoe connection running :D I used pppoeconf :P
<rukuartic> GreyhoundU: Tada! Congrats! ^_^
<DB42> hi, i have an WPA network, but i can't seem to enter the password in ubuntu 7.10 passwd screen, (the connect is gray) why is that ?
<Squawk> rukuartic, thanks for pointing apt out, irssi so much nicer ;)
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone here ever used wubi to install ubuntu?
<rukuartic> Squawk: np ;)
<ownlinux> hi guys
<releod> rukuartic: I have AFP (netatalk) setup, I would also like to have the library on the ubuntu server showing up as a shared library in iTunes on the other comps  as well..
<releod> does RhythmBox have a service that runs in the background or any other software?
<DB42> anybody here using a WPA network in ubuntu ?
<spg2> DB42 I use one
<DB42> spq2, how do i enter the password for the network ?
<ownlinux> DB42:  i use
<spg2> It just popped up for me
<DB42> it pops up
<DB42> but when i enter the password, it seems to short, cause the "connect" button is gray...
<DB42> do i need to enter it in HEX value or something ?
<rukuartic> releod: I've never quite worked with iTunes, so I'm not too qualified to help you out =P
<ownlinux> >8
<spg2> I've allowed Roaming mode, so it discovers the networks. Then I selected mine from the list and entered the passward
<ownlinux> ur PassWord must > 8
<DB42> ownlinux, if it's not ?
<ownlinux> DB42:  My PassWord > 8    it works
<ownlinux> DB42:   have a try
<DB42> and if i have a shorter password, what can i do ?
<DB42> i don't want since other windows machins are connected to it..
<ownlinux> if u have shorter password u couldn't conncet the network
<spg2> I believe WPA has a minimum length. When I set it up in my router it asked for quite a long passward
<DB42> hmm.. mabye i forgot my passwd then :) i need to check
<Squawk> AFIK, wep is restricted to either 5 or 13 characters, WPA is not restricted in length
<ownlinux>  length >8
<Jonty> I installed ubuntu, and at the end it said grub didn't install correctly but that it might be ok. It finished soon after, and so I restarted
<Jonty> I get a kernel panic when trying to boot the intsalled system now, something about not being able to sync because there's no init
<Jonty> and suggesting I use the init= kernel option
<scraga1> I've just built a new computer with a "Radeon Saphire HD 2400 PRO" graphics card and followed all steps on: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-546756.html but I still can't enable desktop effects, what am I missing?
<Jonty> any ideas?
<Squawk> jonty, have you got an initrd line in your grub.conf, and does it point to the right file?
<Jonty> yes
<bibby> scraga1: have you checked your restricted drivers?
<Jonty> well I think I checked one sec
<scraga1> bibby: say's that I don't need them
<bibby> scraga1: :( not sure then.
<Jonty> yes, the initd is valid, Squawk
<Steve176> Hi, struggling to get my broadcom wireless card working on ubuntu 7.10. Native drivers didn't work, now trying ndiswrapper, however can't find the device id. Any ideas?
<Squawk> Jonty, sorry im outa ideas then
<bibby> steve176: bcm43xx?
<Steve176> wiki says the device id should look like 14E4:4324
<ownlinux> Using WUBI to install Ubuntu will take some problem,really?
<bibby> Steve176: enable all the software sources in ur admin menu, then go to ur restricted drivers and enable it, it should download the .sys u need
<ownlinux> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<AntiUSA> does anyone know if it is possible to use an Xbox 360 controller with Linux?
<mpeters> is using pulse instead of alsa a real possibility right now? i'm running ubuntu 7.10
<scraga1> AntiUSA: it is, but I don't know how, although I do know someone who does if you wanna wait while I ask.
<nino> hi
<AntiUSA> sure
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com a great site to check out if you are bored (how to increase your connection speed,games,gaming tips,funny pictures,videos and much more) please check it out and if you want to help msg me http://wiresmash.com great
<AntiUSA> thanks scragal
<LjL> mpeters: pulseaudio is not a substitute for ALSA, which always remains the sound driver
<chrono> is necessary reinstall ubuntu when the graphics card is changed?
<LjL> !pulseaudio | mpeters
<ubotu> mpeters: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mpeters> thank you
<LjL> chrono: no
<Steve176> Is it possible I've blacklisted as part of the install?
<ompaul> !wubi | ownlinux
<ownlinux> chrono:NO
<ubotu> ownlinux: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<zero88> how could i install a printer driver if i have the windows .exe?
<zero88> ?
<LjL> zero88: uhm, you don't...
<zero88> ljl how do i install my printer if its not supported?
<LjL> zero88: if it's not supported, then it might mean you cannot install it. which printer is that?
<chrono> i changed my graphics card and now ubuntu dont start
<nino> I have a ATI Mobile x600 and don't get Desktop Effects to work. Error message when I put in fglrxinfo is: "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nino> someone there to help me?
<LjL> chrono: tried starting in safe graphics mode?
<mpeters> !ESD
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<zero88> ljl its a Brother mfc3360c
<ownlinux> chrono:  reinstall graphics driver
<LjL> !cfblacklist | nino
<ubotu> nino: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<chrono> choro: yes, with the live cd. But the keyboard dont response
<nino> I uncommented my Graphical Card in the blacklist!
<ompaul> zero88, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-3360C   this is a clue not the ubuntu answer
<fraser> i need help configuring things so that jack audio will work
<zero88> ompaul ok thanks so much
<LjL> nino, if it's in the blacklist, it means it's not supposed to work correctly, don't you think? :) try asking in #compiz-fusion if you really insist on enabling it.
<ownlinux> chrono:  choose safe graphics mode
<scraga1> AntiUSA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller how to from ubuntu site here(for 7.10), my mate isn't online unfortunatly :()
<ni1s> does amarok need anything for it to work with iPods?
<ompaul> zero88, try a live CD and then you will know if ubuntu does anything with it
<ownlinux> ni1s:Maybe
<zero88> ompaul thanks, i have cups, just the basic cupsys but cant get it to work still
<ni1s> GNOME/HAL mounts it, rhythmbox sees it, but not amarok
<bullgard4> What is the location of the root of the 'kernel source tree'?
<Steve176> Trying to get my broadcom wireless device working in ubuntu 7.10. Have been told by several people to enabled restricted drivers and tick all sources, but this doesn't seem to work
<rikkimaru> How do i determine what audio card I have?
<AntiUSA> thanks scragal!
<ni1s> rikkimaru: $ sudo lspci
<LjL> zero88: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install6.html follow the "for dpkg users" instructions, but there is *no guarantee* that it'll install properly without breaking things.
<zero88> ljl ok thanks
<ompaul> zero88, ask system - administration - printing to work for you -- if that fails you may have to follow the url
<zero88> ompaul ya ive tried that already
<TigerTails> Note to anyone thinking about using VMware :: Don't bother..
<Squawk> TigerTails, what you trying to emulate?
<chrono> ownlinux: i did that, but ubuntu starts wothout keyboad
<Lettuc3> TigerTails the reason being?
<celi0us> TigerTails : explain
<TigerTails> Its got unbelievably ammounts of bugs in it
<TigerTails> Most recently: the mouse emulation is completely bollocks
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lettuc3> TigerTails i've had no problems with it.
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TigerTails> i have, and my friend has
<TigerTails> so its not just me
<Eaglewolf> I'm trying to install ubuntu, and X keeps failing to start
<Cyntrox> Hey, I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 from the website and burned it to a disk, now that I try to start it I get errors - like this: "[  593.999153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen" and "[  606.0476770] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0" Anyone know what's wrong?
<Eaglewolf> I changed to vc/1, but saw no errors in Xorg.0.log
<LjL> Cyntrox: have you verified your burn?
<Eaglewolf> It says something like "X failed to start 6 times in the last 90 seconds, etc"
<LjL> Eaglewolf: tried safe graphics mode?
<nino> How can I start the Safe Graphics mode in a installed ubuntu installation?
<markit> hi, what about if I have big problems with linux-image-2.6.24-8 and want to go back to linux-image-2.6.24-5 (that  I've removed from my system)? repository show only last version, not previous ones
<Eaglewolf> oh duh
<Gurbei> what is that ubuntu version optimezed for vmware?
<LjL> nino, it's in your boot menu. if you don't see a boot menu, press Esc just when Ubuntu is starting.
<Cyntrox> LjL, if you mean by the option when I boot from the disc, then it gives the same errors...
<Eaglewolf> I'm used to text-mode installers, didn't think of that
<LjL> !verify | Cyntrox, it can be done from Windows
<ubotu> Cyntrox, it can be done from Windows: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Eaglewolf> LjL: thanks for the tip... time to reboot and try again
<Cyntrox> Thanks
<x0rg62> hi
<bnmjosh83> ello
<kbrooks> I want encrypted swap
<cet> ehlo
<kbrooks> What to do?
<CorruptTerrorist> wohoo... finally downloaded and burned the iso... off to install now
<LjL> kbrooks: isn't swap slow enough unencrypted? :P
<ompaul> kbrooks, you don't
<Yaroze> anyone using evdev with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<kbrooks> ompaul, Why?
<Bakefy> is there a way to make VNC part of the startup?
<markit> what if I want a previous vesion of a program? in repositories I find only the last one...
<CorruptTerrorist> wish me luck... and lots of it
<SSgtSpoon> Anybody else having trouble with updating to linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic?
<ompaul> kbrooks, see LjL's comment
<kbrooks> ompaul, for security reasons I do
<Bakefy> VNC as a service before login.
<LjL> kbrooks: well couldn't you just disable swap? i mean, i don't usually recommend that, but if you have a "modern" amount of memory, it's pretty feasible to work without swap
<LjL> i suspect performances would tend to be better than with an encrypted swap...
<kbrooks> LjL, i cant work without swap, i have 256 mb of memory
<LjL> !info cryptmount | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: cryptmount (source: cryptmount): Management and user-mode mounting of encrypted file systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 62 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Cyntrox> Umm... I feel stupid, but that site you directed me to refers to mirrors - but I see none. Where can I download MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg?
<kamye> hello
<Bakefy> how can I get VNC to startup before login?
<zero88> ljl ompaul how do you use lpr
<Bakefy> What port does the remote desktop server use for Ubuntu
<fraser> is there a specific irc chan for jack audio?
<LjL> zero88: why do you want to?
<ompaul> zero88, lpr options textfilename
<zero88> ljl becuase http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_install.html it had my driver
<kbrooks> LjL, how do i configure cryptmount?
<zero88> ompaul i have installed the debian LPR driver for my printer
<LjL> zero88: that doesn't mean you're supposed to use LPR. if you read that page, and http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install6.html , carefully, you'll find that you can use plain CUPS
<Eaglewolf> LjL: I get the same problem with safe graphics
<zero88> ljl yes but cups does not have my driver
<Eaglewolf> This isn't my computer, so I'm not sure what model graphics card it is, and lspci wasn't very specific. I do know it's integrated on a VIA motherboard
<ompaul> zero88, I use cups I have forgotten lpr but man lpr tends to explain it
<zero88> ompaul k
<Squawk> Eaglewolf, lspci -v for more info
<LjL> zero88, *read* what i gave you. you need the LPR driver *and* the CUPS wrapper for it.
<zero88> ljl Aieh sorry im trying to go too fast for myself thanks, i will read it over again
<Eaglewolf> lemme see if I can figure it out from here.. I didn't think to bring my laptop with me so this is all I have to get online with at the moment
<AtomicSpark> heh. of all the times i've told people to not use envy, its the only thing that fully worked for me. -_-
<zinox> there is any repository gnome 2.20.3 packages?
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<AtomicSpark> ompaul: ha. well your ubuntuforums.org tells people to use it too. :P
<L3ttuc3> in my gnome-panel systems monitor i've got something eating up 50% cpu (dark blue), but when i launch systems monitor proper, it does not tell me what process it is that's doing it, how do i find out about that?
<AtomicSpark> ompaul: only reason why i tired it.
<ompaul> zinox, given how tight your desktop is tied to your base system I strongly suggest you stick with the gnome you want
<ompaul> AtomicSpark, ehh I don't own that nor do I support it, the only thing that worked - is a script that you may regret when you get your next kernel / whatever upgrade
<Cyntrox> Should I format my system HD before I install Ubuntu, or should I let Ubuntu do it?
<Squawk> L3ttuc3, run ¨top¨ from command prompt
<ConstyXIV> Cyntrox, it's part of the installer
<L3ttuc3> Squawk that does not either.
<ompaul> Cyntrox, let the installer do it for you
<ConstyXIV> Cyntrox, yes, it does it for you
<Cyntrox> Okay, thanks
<ompaul> Cyntrox, or you are doing the same thing twice
<Cyntrox> if I want to dual boot Ubuntu/Windows XP, which one should I install first?
<Squawk> Cyntrox, windows
<ompaul> Cyntrox, windows
<xq> Cyntrox: Windows ;p
<AtomicSpark> ompaul: I fully realize i just broke full upgrade compatibility. I still won't recommend it to others. Most people wont read the fine print that you have to uninstall it before updating. :P
<Cyntrox> Squawk, ompaul, xq: Okay =P
<ConstyXIV> can compiz do LookingGlass style rotatable windows?
<xq> Cyntrox: Otherwise, Windows will overwrite GRUB (the boot loader) and it's a PITA.
<Squawk> Cyntrox, just install windows on the first primary partition and ubuntu wherever else you want, install grub, and your away
<Cyntrox> Aww, Windows is so mean
<ompaul> ConstyXIV, ask in #compiz they know way more
<LjL> kbrooks, in /usr/share/doc/cryptmount/examples/cmtab.example, the last example is about swap
<safiyyah> is there a reason why my monitor keeps going on idle after 5 minutes of not touching it (i.e when watching something) I have disabled the screen saver and asked it to consider itself idle after2 hours, but it still does it. How can I solve this
<kbrooks> LjL, ty so much
<marshall> does anybody have AWN working nicely? i cant seem to get the notification area applet working
<L3ttuc3> Squawk for example, if it's trackerd, and it's indexing in the background, even when i do top, it won't show up eating up system resources, only the gnome-panel shows it as dark blue (labelled as IOWait) - neither top nor system resources show what application is causing that... or is that the kernel itself?
<elias> join #trivvie
<ragor> Why does my usb audio device only allow one program to produce sound? When I try the "test sound" in sound preferences it tells me: "resource busy"
<L3ttuc3> i mean, if i find out what application is causing the hog, i could terminate it.
<xq> ConstyXIV: Yes it does
<luizzzz> buenas
<ConstyXIV> xq, how?
<zero88> Ljl hm for some reason when going to /usr/share/cups/models it doesnt have anyhting in ther
<luizzzz> /server piscis.irc-hispano.org
<xq> ConstyXIV: I am assuming you mean something similiar to adding depth (i.e. Aero-Glass)?
<Squawk> L3ttuc3, not sure man, something useing 50% system resources and not showing up in top strikes me as odd, regardless of where its operating, 50% cpu usage is still 50% cpu usage
<elias> sldjk
<Cyntrox> LjL, I checked my ISO file hash and it matches the one that's listed on Ubuntus webside... Any other idea what could be wrong?
<ConstyXIV> xq, something like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:LG3D.jpg
<Jonty> how do I go about rebuilding the kernel bzImage and initramfs?
<dannyboy20> how do i get beryl for 7.10 ?
<PulsarFl> hi...how can I update the boot manager ubuntu uses as default
<PulsarFl> I have looked through all the menus and don't see anything listed to modify it...I know it's easy..just not sure how
<L3ttuc3> Squawk that's what i'm saying, whatever's billed as 'IOWait' in that resource monitor applet does not show up in either top, or system resource monitor under default settings. i usually get that when trackerd is indexing files, but this time something else was taking up the processor time.
<LukeL> **gets LjL something hot to drink** good work sir =)
<safiyyah> dannyboy20: dont you want to use compiz fusion?
<ConstyXIV> dannyboy20: beryl's been discontinued and merged into compiz-fusion, which ships with 7.10
<LjL> zero88, i expect that since it's just a wrapper, you need to select some "CUPS wrapper" or similarly named "model", rather than the actual model.
<dannyboy20> ok yea that...how do i get it?
<ConstyXIV> dannyboy20: you have it
<LjL> Cyntrox: you should check the *CD*, not the ISO file
<benanzo> How can I make it so a user has no permission to read *anything* outside their /home/user directory?
<L3ttuc3> dannyboy20 should be installed by default, you might need to enable it.
<zero88> LjL oh, ok
<benanzo> purely SSH user
<Cyntrox> LjL: Ah...
<dannyboy20> do i just type apt-get install compiz-fusion ?
 * Cyntrox feels dumb
<LjL> benanzo: you don't. every user needs to read files outside of their own directory, for the system to let them do anything at all.
<ConstyXIV> dannyboy20: if you've got your 3d set up, go to Sys->Prefs->Appeareance->Visual Effects
<PulsarFl> hi
<benanzo> Oh OK
<LjL> dannyboy20: Compiz is installed by default, and enabled if supported
<sa2> I've got a brand spanking new ALSA install and everything works fine, but if I start Audacity, it kills the whole sound server. Help?
<xq> LjL: I think he just means so users can not browse outside of their directories -- i.e. list files and "snoop" around the system. ...
<PulsarFl> How can I access the functions to modify the boot options for the default boot manager for ubuntu
<safiyyah> dannyboy20: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects > extra
<Survivorman> you can make it so users can only read what's in their own home directory i guess if that's what you wanted
<LjL> xq, benanzo well, he'll always be able to. you cannot really stop them from listing, say, /bin, without making a mess. of course you *can* (and it's a good idea to) block them from seeing other directories in /home
<dannyboy20> theres a lot features that either i dont know how to access them or they r not enabled or something....
<mad_max02> hey guys I gotta funny question: is it possible to install any of the mac software in linux/ubuntu ??
<Greyhound|NB> how can I make the desktop effects work on the livecd?
<ConstyXIV> dannyboy20: you'd want to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hacknslash> whois nubae
<DB42> i've installed ubuntu first time on a laptop, a lenovo 3000 N100 anything i should do ? power/cpu managment, etc ?
<Parsec300> I lost several icons on the top panel including the wireless strength indicator. How can I get it back?
<benanzo> LjL how do I do that?  is it just basically setting 750 on all the home directories?  or is there something I can do to restrict just that user
<sa2> hacknslash:  that's /whois
<dannyboy20> oh ok..do isntall it from a terminal ?
<fliegenderfrosch> Greyhound|NB: if you can activate them without installing anything, they should be activated by default
<Jonty> how do I make the initrd work with SATA devices?
<ConstyXIV> dannyboy20: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<safiyyah> is there a reason why my monitor keeps going on idle after 5 minutes of not touching it (i.e when watching something) I have disabled the screen saver and asked it to consider itself idle after2 hours, but it still does it. How can I solve this?
<skwaHeriF> Umm, can anyone help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu, and I'm downloading the iso file now, but I don't know what I do with it when it's finished.
<Cyntrox> LjL, how do I get the sum of an entire disk in MD5SUMS...? I only get one for each one of the individual files...
<dannyboy20> oh ok...imma work on it now then...
<sa2> skwaHeriF: you'll need to burn the iso to a disk
<TechGuy40> So I love Ubuntu, worked flawlessly on my old Acer. Willnot boot on my new Acer (5520), who can help me get it running in my cheap Averatec 3200 laptop?
<skwaHeriF> so I just drag it into a blank CD folder and click burn?
<Greyhound|NB> I can't activate them.. it says "could not be enabled" (I have an ATI xpress 1100 gfx card)
<Squawk> skwaHeriF, burn it to a cd using something like ¨iso recorder¨, and then reboot with the cd in the drive
<hacknslash> sa2 does whois only work if the user is online ?
<xq> benanzo: Perhap see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/restrict-linux-users-to-their-home-directories-only/ or this thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244080 with great links.
<xq> benanzo: I think those are what you are looking for?
<sa2> you can use any iso recording software, like nero, or a free one like ISO recorder
<SnoFox> Ffs... Jonathan...
<TechGuy40> Someone PM me about my Averatec 3200 wifi issues, broadcom 43xx chipset.
<sa2> hacknslash: must be online, right
<igorzolnikov> help me, plz. I can't install ubuntu 7.10 because have got [Errno 5] input/output.
<dannyboy20> ok and how or where do i get more themes for it?
<DB42> i've installed ubuntu first time on a laptop, a lenovo 3000 N100 anything i should do ? power/cpu managment, etc ?
<benanzo> xq yes that looks intersting
<benanzo> thnx
<Squawk> hacknslash, whois searches registrations of domain names, doesnt matter if the ip referenced is accessible ornot
<ConstyXIV> skwaHeriF: get imgburn, use it to burn the iso
<alstone> ok I followed the instructions for postfix on ubuntu and I get this error messgae ...postfix/smtpd[27060]: cannot load Certificate Authority data
<faileas> DB42: poke around and check ;p
<Parsec300> I accidentally lost several icons on the top panel including the wireless strength indicator. How can I get it back?
<DB42> faileas, poke where, i don't know where to look ...
<xq> benanzo: No problem, I restrict access like that (and most hosts do as well) for anyone that offers shell access or FTP access. It's security.
<sa2> DB42: I'd recommend look up the linux on laptops files for that laptop and closely related models.
<nahtanoJ> does anybody know how to install a BNC into a serve?
<xq> benanzo: Good luck. Come back if you need more assistence and feel free to ping me.
<sa2> Squawk: I think he's talking about irc whois.   ;)
<skwaHeriF> Thank you very much, everyone.
<DB42> is there a command for setting the screen brightness ?
<nahtanoJ> hi FireHawks
<nahtanoJ> does anybody know how to install a BNC into a serve?
<nahtanoJ> does anybody know how to install a BNC into a serve?
<xq> ConstyXIV: I recommend checking in Compiz. I think that is either upcoming or that is a mockup. I'm sorry, I haven't seen that...it looks more transparent that glassy. The "water" on the bottom is the user's desktop background.
<nahtanoJ> seriously
<LjL> benanzo: yes, sudo chmod 750 /home/* should do
<hacknslash> nahtanoJ, BNC as in ipmi module
<LjL> Cyntrox: on linux or windows? on linux, you can just md5sum /dev/cdrom, on windows i'm not sure
<Cyntrox> I'm on Windows.
<Squawk> sa2, heh ok didnt see the first bit of the question
<SnoFox> Kyle: Change your nickname :p
<Squawk> sa2, unless he left (I cant remember who it was), tell him to try whowas, that can work on some servers
<Greyhound|NB> fliegenderfrosch: I can't activate them.. it says "could not be enabled" (I have an ATI xpress 1100 gfx card)
<Cyntrox> Anyone know how to check an md5 sum of a CD on Windows?
<sa2> Anybody else have this problem?  My (alsa) soundserver just dies when I start audacity, and audacity is super laggy.
<Parsec300> Anyone available to help me?
<chazco> Going to reinstall Ubuntu (again)... any way to integrate all the updates into the install CD?
<sa2> all sound ceases to exist
<ompaul> Cyntrox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Squawk> Parsec300, ask your question, dont ask to ask. If someone knows, they will answer. If you dont get an answer, repost in 5 mins, repharsed if needs be
<dannyboy20> how do i edit boot manager for ubuntu?
<fliegenderfrosch> Greyhound|NB: then it's probably blacklisted or you would have to install the proprietary driver and restart the x server
<ompaul> !grub | dannyboy20
<ubotu> dannyboy20: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Parsec300> Squawk, I asked it twice, but there was absolutely no response. That's why I asked to ask.
<faileas> DB42: check if wifi works, run glxinfo to check the video ext
<faileas> *etc
<DB42> any laptop users here ?
<AHA> yes
<safiyyah> is there a reason why my monitor keeps going on idle after 5 minutes of not touching it (i.e when watching something) I have disabled the screen saver and asked it to consider itself idle after2 hours, but it still does it. How can I solve this?
<chazco> Or should I try Using 8.04?
<sa2> laptop here!
<sa2> thinkpad T61p, DB42
<Squawk> Parsec300, best bet is slight rephrase and ask again, nobody will answer a question asking to ask
<DB42> any tips to check / do ?
<Parsec300> Squawk, I've accidentally lost some icons in the top panel on the right. Like the battery indicator and the network/wifi monitor/strength.
<dannyboy20> ubotu: i need to permantly change the booting options fot the kernel...because if i dont add "nosplash -- vga=791" at the end the computer freezes for some reason...
<LjL> !panelreset | Parsec300
<ubotu> Parsec300: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PriceChild> DB42, to what?
<sa2> DB42: check the http://www.linux-laptop.net/ site, that and google are your best firends
<marx2k_> Hey does anyone know a good shell-based utility that will give me a constant update of what's going on on eth0 (ethernet) port? Like speeds and such?
<sa2> *friends
<decaelo> saffiyah i had that problem on my laptop.. had to configure acpi (advanced control and power interface).. not sure if desktops are the same
<nickrud> Parsec300: right click panel, add notification area
<benanzo> changing the user's default shell to /bin/rbash (restricted) does the trick -- also setting secure permissions on the /home directories as well.  Thanks all
<Squawk> Parsec300, oh, right click add to panel? or, add new panel, followed by right click add topanel?
<DB42> PriceChild, dunno, power managment
<DB42> k
<Squawk> marx2k_, vnstat for perioditc updates, or iwlist for real time
<Squawk> marx2k_, sorry, not iwlist
<Squawk> marx2k_, one sec, I forgot the command
<marx2k_> :)
<Squawk> marx2k_, iptraf
<marx2k_> Excellent...do you know if either one actually eats up traffic like netshark or whatever that util is?
<EADG> marx2k_: iftop is anouther monitor.
<Squawk> marx2k_, not used that so dont know what it does, but iptraf just shows you whats happening in real time, transfer speeds, ip addresses connected to, port numbers.
<DB42> bbl
<marx2k_> Thanks Squawk and EADG
<Parsec300> nickrud, your solution was a good quick and easy solution. Thanks, also to Squawk and LjL.
<marx2k_> ooh ptraf is nice
<Parsec300> Squawk, are you in aviation?
<marx2k_> iptraf i mean
<Squawk> Parsec300, as in flying? no
<taggartbg2> So, I have 4 partitions on my harddrive and 2.5 gigs of unallocated space right in the center, if I were to put the ubuntu LiveCD in, and use Guided - find the largest free space, would it automatically pick up that 2.5 gigs of unallocated space and install there?
<Parsec300> Squawk, ok.
<danbhfive> taggartbg2: i dont think 2.5g is enough
<EADG> marx2k_: There is a nice little deamon that collects bandwith stats... trying to remember the name, gimme a minute.
<Squawk> Parsec300, what was the solution to your prob btw, for future reference. Im a bit of a command line junky tbh, so if I ever mess up gnome its a pain
<marx2k_> EADG: iftop looks like it does that
<taggartbg2> banbhfive: according to ubuntu support forums 2 gigs in the minimum for a full install and a swap partition
<Squawk> EADG, its vnstat
<marx2k_> whoa... these are some seriously useful programs
<stravogin> prova
<jpatrick> !es | stravogin
<ubotu> stravogin: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Parsec300> Squawk, I've right-clicked on the panel and clicked add-to panel (which I've tried before) and added notification area (which I haven't tried before).
<ompaul> taggartbg2, tell you what you do that and wonder why it fails - you need 3.5 at least and to be frank that is not enough for a usable system
<Squawk> marx2k_, get vnstat running in a crontab, google for vnstat frontend, and find the php, and have a looksee at that. its great
<Squawk> Parsec300, notification area, il remember that, thanks
<EADG> Squawk: hmm, nope, doesn't sound familiar. I had it running on my boxes with Dapper, haven't re-installed since wiping and upgrading to Fiesty.
<marx2k_> Squawk: Ok thanks :) This is just what I was looking for
<Housefly7k> heu guys, My fan is always working on the laptop Dell inpiron 8500 any help?
<taggartbg2> ompaul: what about xubuntu, according to wikipedia that only needs 1.5, how accurate is that?
<EADG> Squawk: The proggy collected the stats for ftp, http, etc in html format. Had daily, weekly, monthly, yearly charts.
<ompaul> taggartbg2, not bad - but then again to have fun and do cool stuff other than just read web mail and look at some web stuff you really want to give it some more room
<Nihilist_Nerd> Do I really need to defragment my windows 98 partition before installing a linux os, or is that just to make it so i can resize the partition more?
<ompaul> Nihilist_Nerd, you do and that is the reason
<Housefly7k> any commands to see the temperature of my CPU or why my fan is always constantly working?
<Tikka> @ Nihilist: the latter
<EADG> Bah... this is gonna drive me nuts 'till I remember the name.
<Nihilist_Nerd> ompaul: well, if i have enough space for another os left, will i be okay?
<ac1d> hey guys...
<ac1d> how do you check what group a user is located in?
<Nihilist_Nerd> i mean, if gparted says that only so much is used and i resize the partition to something bigger than that?
<aguitel> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<taggartbg2> ompaul: yea :-\  I figure I just want to be able to at least have linux support on this laptop.  I may end up cutting down the windows partition at some point and installing ubuntu with some more space at a later date.  For now I think i'm going to install xubuntu on the free space I just happen to have right now.  Thanks for the input
<ac1d> how do you check what group a user is in?
<ompaul> Nihilist_Nerd, I don't know what you want to do - so I'll say yes if you are going to give it around 5 gigs for some inital playing around
<sits> I've accidentally deleted an attachment in the wiki
<sits> is there any way to revert it?
<zero88> if i wanted to use a printer as a network printer, do i have to have it connected to a computer or just a router or hub?
<ompaul> sits, pm me and we'll see
<Nihilist_Nerd> ompaul: lol, the hdd capacity is 6 gb. i'm hoping to resize an old partition to give fluxbuntu some space.
<faileas> zero88: depends on the router
<ompaul> Nihilist_Nerd, well you know my opinion
<ac1d> ompaul, what bash command checks to see what group a user is in?
<Nihilist_Nerd> ompaul: yah, thanks, but do you mean that it's totally crucial? will it damage my windows partition if i don't?
<zero88> faileas its a 2wire router and has a usb connection to it
<faileas> zero88: can it act as a print server?
<ac1d> please help, what command checks what group a user is in?
<zero88> faileas let me check
<CorruptTerrorist> well, the install failed...
<CorruptTerrorist> x server error
<Squawk> EADG, oh, yeah not what I was thinking of at all. you mean ntop maybe?
<ac1d> Squawk, how do i check what group a user is in?
<Squawk> ac1d, grep username /etc/groups
<utnick> hey, how can i see what proccesses are taking up my memory, top indicates that i only have 26 mb free
<Squawk> ac1d, /etc/group not groups
<tilgovi> Is there any way to get the command line SSH to use the graphical ssh-askpass?
<EADG> Squawk: No sir, not that one. Can't find it in apt-cache search either. But i did find nload, which I've never tried...
<zero88> faileas im not sure
<CorruptTerrorist> can ANYONE HELP ME with an X server error?
<Squawk> utnick, try ¨free¨
<faileas> zero88: then give it a shot ;p
<Squawk> utnick, but linux will cache a lot in memory thats not being used, so be careful thinking memory is overused
<storm-zen> zero88: Look it up, download the manual.  "Search" for "printer."
<utnick> ok
<Squawk> utnick, it will free RAM up as and when required
<zero88> faileas ya but do you need to install drivers if its connected to the network?
<ompaul> Nihilist_Nerd, ehh it won't but it will be pretty and usable without the space to download more
<Squawk> EADG, to be honest im guessing at stuff ive used in gentoo, I only installed ubuntu today as a trial for family
<faileas> zero88: in my experience,probably
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: without a problem description, probably not
<ompaul> ac1d, try id it might be what you want but your question is unclear
<Tu13es> I just got a Thinkpad x60 Tablet and I want to dualboot Gutsy and Vista.  What's the best way to start?
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud, i have a pic of the error
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: so, what's the link
<CorruptTerrorist> one sec... still uploading
<Squawk> Tu13es, if you can go for a clean install, partition the drive, install vista on teh first partition, and then do what you want with gutsy install
<Tu13es> Squawk: how should I partition?
<Z_o-s-o> or you could resize the vista partiton and load gutsy
<Tu13es> does Vista have a partitioner?
<EADG> Squawk: Found it, bandwidthd. How is the trial so far?
<gbz> can anyone recomend a gaming server, ggs maybe ?, that runs on ubuntu ?
<LukeL> Remember that linux can read/write from ntfs drives but vista can't read ext3 when you partition
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone running hardy having problems with gnome?
<Squawk> Tu13es, fdisk under linux, dunno bout vista
<gbz> client rather...
<LjL> !hardy > Jewfro-Macabbi    (Jewfro-Macabbi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lukasz> Hey people
<Squawk> EADG, mostly I like it, with a couple of negatives
<Tu13es> Z_o-s-o: how do I resize nondestructively?
<LukeL> Vista should have an option to partition your drive when you're installing.. XP did anyway
<Squawk> EADG, whoever designed the install is a genious, for a non techie user its simple
<theAtom> hello ubunuters :)
<Z_o-s-o> Tu13es : You can do it from inside Vista in safe mode
<Jewfro-Macabbi> LjL, Yes I know it's a beta - I was wondering if anyone else had found their away around the bug yet
<Lukasz> I need to get newest kernel from www.kernel.org/ I dunno how to get restricted drivers working the customones
<LjL> Jewfro-Macabbi: the channel is #ubuntu+1
<EADG> Squawk: agreed. Very nice.
<Lukasz> I dunno how to make them
<Tu13es> Z_o-s-o: interesting, I'll take a look.  Is safe mode still F8 for Vista?
<Lukasz> I made linux image and headers
<LjL> Lukasz: why do you need the newest kernel?
<theAtom> when does new version come out?  March?
<Z_o-s-o> Tu13es - I think so
<PulsarFl> hi I can't update the grub menu.lst
<PulsarFl> permission denied
<Squawk> EADG, I dont like the fact that you dont set a root password during install, and for some reason my usb keyboard doesnt work after boot unless I unplug my usb mouse,which is just bizare
<nickrud> PulsarFl: don't forget sudo
<Lukasz> Well Some people say the fglrx freezing is fixed on logout and ctrl-alt-backspace Ljl
<PulsarFl> is the default account created for me by the ubuntu installer not root?
<taggartbg2> pulsarf1: sudo gedit
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud, links:
<nickrud> !rootsudo | PulsarFl
<ubotu> PulsarFl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Squawk> PulsarFl, interestingly, no, you can su to root with sudo su - and then set a root password
<PulsarFl> thanks
<theAtom> !new version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new version - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PulsarFl> makes snese
<pac1> no sound in ubuntu?  (no one hears your screams@#!%
<PriitM> Hi, I've changed some files with text editor and now when I try to browse files for uploading to web(via browser) browsing window shows filename~.extension. For example: I changed file document.doc and when I try to upload file from same directory I see document.doc and document~.doc
<CorruptTerrorist> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/100_0103.jpg | http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/100_0102.jpg | http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/100_0101.jpg
<Lukasz> I install the prioritary drivers and visual works it just freezels LjL on so I get no Ctrl-alt Backspace and no logout
<Squawk> PriitM, those are temporary files, ignore them
<CorruptTerrorist> ^^ that's the error
<safiyyah> just to let you guys know, my problem with the monitor is a bug caused by installing compiz-fusion. the fix is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4148833
<sp219> How do i set up ubuntu so that when it boots, it boots into a text-only environment without the usual gdm graphical logon screen?
<ubuntu_> caiao
<Lukasz> I honestly don't know what to do about The fgkrx freezing
<Lukasz> fglrx*
<EADG> Squawk: my biggest complaint is codecs, having to recompile (I think thats what it's called) ffmpeg to conver vids. HA! Unplugging stuff to get it running is wierd. Oh... 'nother complaint is frame buffer is disabled by default, not cool for some one (read me) who likes to spend 90% of touch time in CLI.
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: hm, what video card do you have
<CorruptTerrorist> nVidia 8800GT
<sp219> How do i set up ubuntu so that when it boots, it boots into a text-only environment without the usual gdm graphical logon screen?
<Lukasz> LjL you there?
<Z_o-s-o> Lukasz : what about fglrx is freezing
<ubuntu_> aiuto sono in cerca di aiuto per drive marvel g400
<Lukasz> It freezes Logout and I dunno how to fix it Z_o-s-o
<bullgard4> What is the location of the root of the 'kernel source tree'?
<miyarstim> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<sp219> How do i set up ubuntu so that when it boots, it boots into a text-only environment without the usual gdm graphical logon screen?
<Squawk> sp219, actualy wondering that myself, first day in ubuntu (used to gentoo where it just happens by default)
<Z_o-s-o> Lukasz : What graphics card and driver?
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: ah. clt-alt-f2, log in, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , hit enter for nearly everything, vesa as the driver, and 1024x768 and 800x600 for resolution. Then reboot
<Lukasz> graphics card: ATi ATI MOBILITY Radeon XPRESS 200 (1280x800x32bit 60Hz)
<LjL> Lukasz, if you really have to use a newer kernel, it's possibly easier and safer to just use the one from Hardy
<LjL> !it | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<danand> bullgard4 - /usr/src/
<Lukasz> what is Hardy and how LjL?
<nickrud> Lukasz: I use that one just fine with fglrx
<Squawk> sp219, and ctrl-alt-backspace just takes you back to the login screen, in case you were gonna tryi t
<EADG> Squawk: sp219 I think miyarstim spelled it out for us. I was wondering too.
<LjL> Lukasz, nickrud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/107115
<Squawk> miyarstim, cheers
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud, since i'm using wubi, do i hold it down while it's loading kernels?
<sp219> I think i just found something about it -- called the "runlevel"
<LjL> Lukasz, Hardy will be the next version of Ubuntu. currently it's not stable, but you can (no guarantees, but you can try to) install its kernel over Gutsy. that's usually something not recommended at all, but then again compiling your own kernel from kernel.org is not much more recommended
<Squawk> sp219, runlevels i was gonna look for when I played about with ubuntu for a bit, for now im satisfied its quite nice here, so im off back to my gentoo ;). Thanks for the good expereince guys, ubuntu now gets my firm recomendations to new users
<Z_o-s-o> Lukasz : are you running the latest Ati 8-02 driver?
<ubuntu_> come si va dove c? e' l'italiano???
<LjL> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-it
<Lukasz> yeah Z_o-s-o
<Z_o-s-o> Lukasz : it fixed the same issue for my 1300 Pro
<Z_o-s-o> ahhh
<Lukasz> ok I use hardy then hehe :)
<EADG> sp219: miyarstim gave us the easy way to do it. update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ubuntu_> dove italia?
<Lukasz> Url pls?
<LjL> ubuntu_: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<danand> sp219 - you used to be able to specify the runlevel you wanted at the grub boot screen by adding the runlevel to the end of the kernel line. Not sure that works on ubuntu though - that was on a Debian system
<sp219> I got it
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: oh, wubi. I have no idea what's gonna happen with an 8800gt and wubi, sorry.
<miyarstim> re-enable with update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<bullgard4> danand: I doubt that your answer is correct.
<Lukasz> LjL link to Hardy pls
<nickrud> LjL: hm. wonder why I never ran into that.
<ZeroIsAHuman> sup yall
<LjL> !hardy > lukasz    (lukasz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<EADG> miyarstim: thanks, gonna rebootthis lappy :)
<danand> bullgard4 - like i said - that worked on Debian... not sure it works for Ubuntu
<ZeroIsAHuman> anyone here an Ubuntu expert?
<Lukasz> I should download HardyHeron/Alpha5?
<LjL> Lukasz: enable the hardy repositories, install the kernel, then *disable* the repositories.
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: the main issue is the 8800gt is too new to have full support from the ubuntu drivers, and I don't have a clue to how wubi gets itself running
<Lukasz> I got no Linux atm
<newbie> any1 familiar bash here
<bullgard4> danand: Thank you very much for commenting.
<ZeroIsAHuman> I need help re: bluetooth
<LjL> Lukasz, Hardy is unstable and may break. it's your decision.
<erUSUL> !anyone | newbie
<ubotu> newbie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jsav> hey all, im interested in testing pre-release versions of ubuntu. do I have to run the beta versions from an actual hard drive, or can I boot from a flash drive?
<nickrud> Lukasz: boot into recovery mode, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will get you back to a standard video driver
<ZeroIsAHuman> Please PM me f you feel you would be able to help me out with bluetooth problems re: mouse and keyboard
<Lukasz> I have to install Ubuntu and I will upgraded it
<bibby> jsav: /join ubuntu+1
<Lukasz> I will see toomarow
<ubuntu_> ok ciao
<TrustNoOne> I am suffering random browser crashes with firefox. Sometimes when I am watching youtube videos or porn, it just crashes for no reason
<Indiadev_Techie>  jsav: u can use vmware instead .....
<Lukasz> So how do I upgrade?
<towlie> i iknow its alpha but i installed hardy heron. i set the password in the setup but its completed the installation but i cant login it says the login is wrong...
<jsav> what's vmware?
<Indiadev_Techie>  jsav: go join #ubuntu+1
<jsav> joined
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud, when do i hold down ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<towlie> jsav, you're kidding right ?
<sp219> Is there some kind of tool to allocate memory and then unallocate it, to free up memory? I have no xserver running but somehow only a bit of memory remaining...
<TrustNoOne> jsav, why dont you use google to find out what it is
<Indiadev_Techie>  jsav: go google up vmware....
<bibby> towlie: check ur caps?
<nickrud> Lukasz: if you want to just get your video back, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<ZeroIsAHuman> im still here
<towlie> yea
<bibby> weird
<Lukasz> I delete it the partion cause didn't know of that command nickrud
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: press it when you see that error screen, it will give you a terminal to log into
<DB42> ok, it seems as if my laptop wifi ubuntu 7.10 doesn't wanna connect to my WPA network
<newbie> how can I remove duplicate echo when using grep
<DB42> i enter the password, but it doesn't work..
<nickrud> Lukasz: ah.
<jsav> ohh duh, wow im a tard
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<Lukasz> So how do I upgrade from Ubuntu nickrud
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud, ty for all your help. see you soon
<TrustNoOne> at least you admitted it
<nullmind> is it possible to pause all processes besides gnome-system-monitor (and it's dependents/parents) so that it starts up much quicker
<erUSUL> newbie: duplicate echo ??
<nullmind> i find it almost impossible to recover from some scenarios with high CPU usage
<prettyricky> Hi everyone just wondering if anyone is using kiba-dock and if so why cant I get options to move dock around (special effect stuff
<hacknslash> newbie, try grep -v
<Lukasz> I could install Ubuntu toomarow and then upgrade it
<sp219> Is there some kind of tool to allocate memory and then unallocate it, to free up memory? I have no xserver running but somehow only a bit of memory remaining...
<DB42> i see the laptop's MAC on my AP page, but they just dont seem to talk, what could the problem be ?
<TrustNoOne> if you find the message in here y
<newbie> tnx erUSUL hacknslash
<nullmind> DB42: what is your wireless device?
<hacknslash> newbie, yw
<Lukasz> So what is the command for upgrading nickrud?
<frold> whats the best way to get .pst files to work on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Lukasz: for upgrading to hardy help, ask in #ubuntu+1
<sp219> Is there some kind of tool to allocate memory and then unallocate it, to free up memory? I have no xserver running but somehow only a bit of memory remaining...
<EADG> Worked as advertised :)
<Lukasz> ok thnx
<sp219> DB42: Is it a PCI or USB device?
<Lukasz> join #ubuntu+1
<fialar> anyone getting "Could not resolve ‘omicron’" when doing an aptitude/apt-get update?
<Lukasz> oops\
<TrustNoOne> frohike, try installing outlook with wine, office 2003 installs no problem
<DB42> nullmind: a 3com officeconnect router
<TrustNoOne> sorry, frold not frohike
<frold> :D
<DB42> i can connect to it from windows on the same laptop
<nullmind> what does `iwlist scan` output?
<newbie> hacknslash: it doesn't work
<sp219> DB42: It's usb?
<hacknslash> newbie, what exactly are you trying to acheiv
<EADG> nullmind: all the info on wifi connection points the system can see.
<nullmind> DB42: does `iwlist scan` have your WPA network in the list?
<prettyricky> Hi everyone just wondering if anyone is using kiba-dock and if so why cant I get options to move dock around (special effect stuff
<frold> TrustNoOne: It could be a solution... But I would like to migrates my outlook pst backup to Evolution...
<frold> and I dont have XP anymore :S
<EADG> nullmind: n/m
<DB42> sp219: how do i know ? i think it's USB
<nullmind> DB42: are you using network-manager?
<nullmind> DB42: the network applet in the gnome panel
<Cyntrox> How big should I make my Ubuntu partition?
<fialar> anyone getting "Could not resolve ‘omicron’" when doing an aptitude/apt-get update?
<newbie> hacknslash: e.g. grep '^*toValue' -R . --include=*.c | awk '{printf "%s\n"}' > mfile_result.result
<TrustNoOne> frold, you want to use evolution as your client and import the pst file?
<DB42> i see the network connections around me in the wifi menu
<DB42> and i can connect to unsecure ones
<DB42> but my home network is WPA protected with a password
<frold> TrustNoOne: yeah or something :S Im not able to import my pst file to Evolution or Thunderbird - I have tried all ready
<nullmind> DB42: right click that applet and select "Connection Information"
<TrustNoOne> frold, i remember dealing with an issue like this before, i will find out for you but you can import it
<nullmind> DB42: what is the "Wireless Driver" ?
<EADG> Cyntrox: How big is the drive? Is Windows installed on it?
<nullmind> uhh oh
<hacknslash> newbie, grep -R '^*toValue'  location | grep -v whatever_toavoid | rest of your stuff
<DB42> sorry, i've got disconnected
<DB42> as i've said i can connect to unsecure netwoorks, but not to my home network which is WPA protected
<TrustNoOne> frold, this should tell you what you need to know: http://linux.uta.edu/article.php?pid=5
<frold> TrustNoOne: I found a package thay could convert pst filrs to mbox format, but that didnt support Outlook 2003 which I have used... :S
<nullmind> DB42: what is the "Wireless Driver" ?
<nullmind> DB42: right click that applet and select "Connection Information"
<Cyntrox> EADG: I'm installing Windows as we speak... Well, setting it up anyways, and I want Windows and Linux on seperate partitions. The disk is 150 gig
<andy_> buggered up my desktop by removing compiz/beryl/emerald in vain attempts to fix things... now i want them back without having to do a reinstall, anyone interested in taking this on? :)
<Eaglewolf> In the ubuntu installer, it doesn't give me an option to resize my partition
<TrustNoOne> frold, http://outport.sourceforge.net/
<Eaglewolf> it says I can do manual or guided using whole disk
<DB42> nullmind: it's an ipw3945
<DB42> it seems to get an IP in the "connection information"
<frold> I think I have tried that one.. Doesnt support Outlook 2003
<wx9j> How big can I make a VFAT partition I wish to share with Windows XP ?
<DB42> but everything else is 0.0.0.0
<frold> TrustNoOne:  I think I have tried that one.. Doesnt support Outlook 2003
<TrustNoOne> frold, here is another solution http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/moving-outlook-email-data-to-linux-evolution-mail-client.html
<newbie> hacknslash: tnx
<nullmind> DB42: my friend has that same chipset (on a System76 notebook) and said it has many different drivers, in which some work better than others
<bibby> whats the command to determine a chipset in terminal?
<Eaglewolf> Why isn't the installer giving me an option to resize the partition?
<hacknslash> newbie, did it work ok
<DB42> nullmind: but the driver works ok in non-encrypted mode
<DB42> what should i do ?
<EADG> Cyntrox: lots of space... entirly up to you. I'd give Windows 20Gb, 10Gb more if your going to install and play games and the rest to Ubuntu. Remeber that Ubuntu can read NTFS, but Windows can't read ext3 without drivers.
<nullmind> DB42: if possible see if WEP works, although it's broken :-/
<rambo3> can i install 386 on core 2 duo`?
<ZeroIsAHuman> hey
<ZeroIsAHuman> how yall doing?
<DB42> nullmind: i can't other use this network with WPA..
<bibby> rambo3: yeah
<nullmind> DB42: Does WPA work in other operating systems?
<Eaglewolf> nevermind, gparted is telling me why
<newbie> hacknslash: it remove the unwanted but i would like to remove the duplicate like distinct in sql statement
<Cyntrox> EADG, I was planning to have one partition for WinXP, one for Ubuntu and one for general storage
<wx9j> EADG Can I use an NTFS partation to share data with my xp box ?
<frold> thankyou TrustNoOne Ill book mark that article and give it a shot tomorrow :D
<DB42> nullmind: yeah, it works in the same laptop in windows xp
<EADG> wx9j: yes sir
<TrustNoOne> frold, only other thing i can think of is install outlook 2003 on wine, since office 2003 works fairly well in the latest version of wine
<ed1t> how do i get JDK 1.5 thru apt-get? whats the package name
<DB42> can i see debugging information on the connection ettempts of the wifi driver ?
<nullmind> DB42: have you tried using the "Connect to other Wireless Network" ?
<DB42> yes
<wx9j> EADG , is there any limit on size as with VFAT ?
<frold> I dont have a a outlook 2003 install Cd here :D
<frold> TrustNoOne: I dont have a a outlook 2003 install Cd here :D
<ep2011> I just installed swiftfox and a page isn't loading correctly... (Facebook Status Updates).. Any reason why? It works fine with FF, FF3, Epiphany, IE, etc
<EADG> Cyntrox: Win 30Gb, Ubuntu 30Gb rest NTFS storage. Hows that sound?
<nullmind> DB42: im reading here that sometimes ipw3945 doesnt work if your router doesn't broadcast ESSID
<DB42> it does
<TrustNoOne> frold, im sure you can find one somewhere ;)
<Cyntrox> EADG, does either really need 30 gb...? It sounds a tad much.
<frold> TrustNoOne:  then I need to get the whole officepackage-...
<Indiadev_Techie> frold: then why dont u try Thunderbird instead....
<DB42> where is the connection debug info ?
<frold> TrustNoOne:  damn M$
<ed1t> wheres the sources.list buider?
<TrustNoOne> Indiadev_Techie, he is trying to import pst file into his mail client
<nullmind> DB42: it may be in dmesg
<DB42> ok, when i enter password, it connects, one green led, then 2 green led, then i see connection strength (full) then it stops
<EADG> wx9j: Not sure. Vat32 is 4Gb... thats about all i know.
<frold> Indiadev_Techie:  Because it aint a better solution
<nullmind> DB42: you can get the latest dmesg log by doin `dmesg | tail`
<Indiadev_Techie> TrustNoOne: hmmm...
<DB42> i looked in dmeg, there are some dhcp errors, but i dont know what to make of them
<nullmind> DB42: im checkin it out, gimme 1 sec
<frold> Indiadev_Techie: Im still not able to import a .pst directly into it
<EADG> Cyntrox: Chop it in half.
<nullmind> DB42: can you paste them into a pastebin and paste link?
<nalioth> !info kazehakase
<ubotu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): gecko based web browser using GTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 763 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<DB42> it's on the laptop.. i can't conenct to send it
<nalioth> seanw ping
<TrustNoOne> I dual booted my machine with xp pro and ubuntu... honestly i think xp pro is just a waste of disk space now
<DB42> lots of
<Indiadev_Techie> frold: did u google abt it...
<Marbug> is it possible to change in Kaffeine, how big the step is to skip forward or backward? because it does it with  20 sec thats too much :s
<frold> Indiadev_Techie: I think I did
<TrustNoOne> Indiadev_Techie, i did some googling for him and found him an article
<DB42> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not foudn under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.host_name
<nullmind> DB42: did it say "Schedule failed." ?
<DB42> and for domain_name and nis_doman and nis_servers
<DB42> nop
<Cyntrox> EADG, will do
<Cyntrox> thanks
<frold> TrustNoOne: But not without the need of Outlook... ;) Ill have to install it tomorrow...
<seanw> nalioth, hey?
<ed1t> JAVA
<nullmind> DB42: Have you tried "creating" the same network
<DB42> if i de-load modules in my laptop (like sound card, touchpad, etc..) does it reduce power consumption ?
<Flare183> How can I get flash to work in opera
<cens0red> good moaning
<EADG> wx9j: sorry, mis-typed last msg, should read fat32 is 4Gb...
<DB42> nullmind: no, what is that ?
<wx9j> EADG thanks for the info, I have been using VFAT and that is limited in size, NTFS will make things easier
<ep2011> I just installed swiftfox and a page isn't loading correctly... (Facebook Status Updates).. Any reason why? It works fine with FF, FF3, Epiphany, IE, etc...
<AlbinoClock> What do I type in front of terminal commands to get root?
 * Flare183 moaning
<Flare183> heheh
<jonnymac> I think my computer has booted into safe mode automatically, graphics are huge and all default settings have weirdly changed and I have an essay to finish, help?
<TrustNoOne> frold, yeah, thats why i used web based email like google, its so much simpler :D
<lex> wx9j: how would ntfs be easier? last time i used linux to write to it the partition got messed
<frold> Indiadev_Techie:  and TrustNoOne sad there aing any .pst --> convert to... But most sad is Im such a noob that didnt exportet to CVS instead of .pst how could I know it was a "closed" or "protected" format
<EADG> AlbinoClock: sudo (super user do)
<Flare183> How can I get flash to work in opera?
<AlbinoClock> thank you
<TrustNoOne> well you can take to another comp with outlook, import it, then export as CVS, then once thats done, use webmail from now on :p
<wx9j> EDGA I don't need to worry about size with the NTFS right ? was going to go 5 g for win, 10 for Linux and 100 g for NTFS for data
<nullmind> DB42: From the nm-applet select "Create new wireless network" using the same info
<frold> TrustNoOne: I have many emails and need one place to collect my daily mails and I need a calendar solution as well....
<nullmind> DB42: that's how I connect to ad-hoc networks for example
<DB42> nullmind: isn't that for ad-hock network ?
<wx9j> lex, not sure , that is why I was asking, with vfat I was liimited to 32 g per pertation
<frold> TrustNoOne: email = email accounts...
<DB42> but this isn't a ad-hoc network
<nullmind> DB42: Yes, but for a bad driver it may work
<TrustNoOne> frold, yeah well if you need it, you need it, just webmail is easier IMO
<nullmind> DB42: I believe 802.11 gracefully will join two networks of the same info
<ep2011> Anyone want to please help me? Swiftfox is not displaying a page (Facebook status updates) correctly - It works with all other browsers though
<nullmind> (anyone correct me if I am wrong)
<AlbinoClock> I tried sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/audio1 but permission was denied
<DB42> k
<AlbinoClock> Why? :(
<EADG> wx9j: I'd add abit more for Linux, once you discover apt-get/Synaptic the Gb's can get chewed up pretty fast.
<nullmind> ep2011: Swiftfox has problems.... it's not Firefox
<frold> TrustNoOne:  Yeah - most of my account have a webinterface as well...
<ep2011> nullmind, Oh... I didn't know it has problems... I thought it was just firefox with some tweaks?
<DB42> nullmind: why isn't there no debug msgs for netowrk connection attempts ?
<jonnymac> anyone got an idea what's happened to my computer? I am severely Ubuntly challenged but hate the other operating system i was dependant on...
<DB42> wpa_supplemnt doesn't output the stuff somewherE?
<nullmind> ep2011: it is, and the tweaks are optimizations which can obscure, and it has a separate code trunk that needs to be updated upstream
<j_humphrey> approximately how long does it take to compile a custom kernel?
<ed1t> jdk-1_5_0_14-linux-i586.bin: 413: ./install.sfx.3540: not found
<ed1t> i got this error when i did sh jdk....
<nullmind> DB42: I'm not sure what role WPA_Supplicant plays in the Wifi stack these days
<wx9j> EADG, OK I will do that, say 20 g, I store all my data and such on the common partation,  but now when I do the new hardrive I will use NTFS for the common.
<EADG> wx9j: Not that linux programs are overly large, it's just that I find people install 'em to check 'em out, and they just sit there... taking up space.
<AlbinoClock> I have two soundcards on my machine, one of which is on-board, but I've never actually used them until now. Ubuntu sees them, and I can use the audio mixers, but I'm not getting any sound. One of them uses ALSA, the other uses OSS. 	
 * Javid punts nullmind *
<nullmind> Javid: hey nick
<daylighter> can anyone answer a dual-monitor question?
<nullmind> Javid: how is merlin?
<AlgorithmicContr> Is there a way to restore default fonts? I overwrote some mono-space font with this peculiar one and I don't know what it is.
<ethand_> hi all. any experts on Gutsy and Broadcom 43xx
<ep2011> nullmind, is there an alternative to do something to firefox to make it like swiftfox? the speed boost is really nice and I don't really know if I can go back.. lol
<Javid> ask remmy, i'm in idaho
<gopp> !ppc
<DB42> nullmind: does't help
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<russell__> ethand: i might be able to help you
<wx9j> EADG I understand, I have about 75 gigs of mp3's on here that I like to share with both OS, need window$ for some ham radio programs
<nullmind> Javid: random to see you idling here like me
<ep2011> nullmind, i need to go quickly.. I'll be back in a few
<TrustNoOne> !sound | AlbinoClock
<ubotu> AlbinoClock: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nullmind> ep2011: np
<Indiadev_Techie> frold: u wanna import ur .pst file to Thunderbird...
<russell__> ethand: have you tried install with restricted drivers ?
<atom32k> hello
<void^> j_humphrey: depends on your system and config choices, usually around 30 minutes
<ethand_> russel: cool - thanks.  So everything works fine with the Broadcom after enabling it.
<j_humphrey> thanks void^
<daylighter> I have a monitor and a TV hooked up to my NVIDIA card, is there any way to make each monitor a separate work space?
<Javid> :v
<frold> Indiadev_Techie:  If I could
<AlbinoClock> Thanks.
<ethand_> russel:  but after i log out/reboot - it only works if i disable/renable
<EADG> wx9j: yep, NTFS will work for both OS's. Windows can read ext3 with drivers too... that's anouther option, but I have no experiance with that... don't know any pros/cons.
<DB42> anybody else here can help me troubleshoot my wi-fi network issues ?
<frold> Db42 what is it?
<Indiadev_Techie> frold: k lemme google it up for u....
<ethand_> russel: is there a way to load it at startup or login?
<frold> Indiadev_Techie:  I dont understand
<DB42> frold: i can't seem to connect to my WPA home network (but i can connect to unencrtyped networks)
<wx9j> EADG, I was unaware that Linux could now handle NTFS, was still stuck in VFAT days, thanks. Time to get to formating this new drive.
<russell__> ethand: look at the pm i sent you
<DB42> when i connect to my WPA network, it starts ok (1 led, 2 led, signal strench icons) then it immidetly fails
<russell__> ethand: talk in that
<lex> wx9j: just be cautious writing to NTFS with linux
<frold> DB42: whats your WIFI controller the one in Ubuntu 7.10 or?
<DB42> frold: yes, the builtin one
<frold> I can recommand WICD instead of the default one, DB42
<mar77i> nabend! hey kann mir einer verraten wo die Helligkeitseinstellungen zu finden sind wenn der shortcut streikt?
<DB42> what is that ? (i have no idea in wifi on ubuntu :) )
<lordleemo> DB42: for wireless networks dl wicd from sourceforge and get rid of network manager its useless http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ see download page for instru
<kostkon> lex, no writing to NTFS from LInux is absolutely nowadays
<kostkon> lex, safe*
<DB42> is there an ubuntu ready package for it ?
<Javid> !de | mar77i
<ubotu> mar77i: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frold> DB42: I find you are link it takes a little hack to change wifi-controller
<mar77i> oh sorry... wrong movie
<lex> kostkon: that change with the latest kernel? i haven't tried since....
<DB42> frold: ok, thanks, waiting
<ethand_> russel:  hmmm, no pm came thru.
<mar77i> can someone tell me where the brightness props can be changed... my shortcut's striking
<ethand_> did you get mine?
<EADG> wx9j: I'm gonna have to look vfat up, not familiar with it. I just searched apt for "ham radio" and it returned about 21 programs. Do a search in the program named Synaptic when you get Ubuntu installed... enjoy.
<frold> DB42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<kostkon> lex, the ntfs-3g driver now supports safe ntfs writing for some time now
<mar77i> i need wicd. thx
<leblinux> Hello, real-player freezes and plays, while playing a file any ideas?
<DB42> thanks, i'll try it !
<jonnymac> I have no idea what I'm doing, the graphics have gone all weird on me, extra large all applications uber-large too, can't get any work done
<jimmyboy> hello
<lex> kostkon: lol, i've just been using fat32 for quite some time since i borked it so long ago. thanks.
<russell__> ethand: there should be a sperare window
<oddchild> leblinux, are you using crossover or wine by iteself?
<tahceci> hey
<frold> I myself installed it today DB42 as I had the same problem as you...
<Andeh> Hi
<jimmyboy> hey i need some ideas
<russell__> ethand: like another chat
<mar77i> leblinux: what do you mean? like one thread (plays but the window's blocked)?
<Andeh> Can someone name a few really good text editors?
<DB42> frold: do i need to remove the first network manager ?
<oddchild> gedit :D
<Squawk> Andeh, vim, gedit
<DB42> or they can co-exist ?
<wx9j> EADG well for radio the digital modes are covered well in linux but the loging programs I use and rig control programs are all in M$ thanks for hte imput.
<ewook> Andeh: joe, nano
<jimmyboy> i have ubuntu on my compaqnc600 and it takes like 5 minutes to start up
<kostkon> lex, :)
<frold> you need to do the tutorial I gave you: DB42 thats it...
<Andeh> hmm. maybe I should ask somewhere else D:
<joecurlee> hi all, i'm trying to pull data off a mac formatted drive via firewire (also tried installing internall via ide) but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it... can ubuntu not read mac formatted hard drives?
<DB42> ok, i'll go tryi t and report back, thanks !
<Andeh> you guys telling me I should use vim and nano
<Andeh> D: >
<leblinux> no, I installed real-player from debian, anyhow when i play a file, it does play it for 2 secs then it freezes for 2 secs then plays for 2 secs then freezes for 2 sec! its weird!
<J-_> Which Intel GMA x3100 graphics chip works better, GM965, or GL960 with Ubuntu?
<Squawk> Andeh, what do you want from a text editor, you will struggle to beat bim and gedit as pure text editors
<ewook> Andeh: naah, you asked for 'em, no binding agreement that you have to use em :)
<Andeh> Squawk: Okay, let me rephrase that. What are some good editors for CSS, HTML and PHP?
<pushpop> Hello all, How do I format and detect a new hard drive i Just added to my ubuntu box?
<towlie> run dmesg
<ewook> pushpop: start with connecting int
<Squawk> Andeh, oh you want syntax highlighting. Well, vim or nedit
<jimmyboy> i have ubuntu on my compaqnc600 and it takes like 5 minutes to start up
<decaelo> Andeh, if you browsed around in Synaptic Package Manager, I'm sure you could find a good IDE for HTML development.
<frold> Andeh: Screem
<pushpop> ewook: I did that much thanks
<towlie> if its detected you can see the device name. chances are its hdb or hdc depending on if you have a cd/dvd drive
<joecurlee> andeh: on linux vim, on os x textmate
<joecurlee> andeh: on windows, reformat and install linux and use vim
<Indiadev_Techie> pushpop: use gparted gnome partition manager....
<ethand_> russel:  strange, no window
<Andeh> LOL
<Squawk> joecurlee, lol
<pushpop> I ran df and I dont see a new sda drive?
<frold> Andeh:  But I use DreamWeaver under Wine
<Andeh> god. you guys are horrible. how about I google it
<Squawk> pushpop, df just shows you mounted drives
<Andeh> reccomending me dreamweaver and nano for php development D:
<ewook> Andeh: now what ^^
<Squawk> Andeh, bgest suggestion all night
<pushpop> Squawk: how do I mount it format it and partition?
<towlie> push it wont show up in df
<ewook> Andeh: if you only need highlighting and stuff like that - go joe.
<Squawk> pushpop, I missed the start of the discussion, what is it exactly?
<leblinux> Realplayer:  I installed real-player from debian, anyhow when i play a file, it does play it for 2 secs then it freezes for 2 secs then plays for 2 secs then freezes for 2 sec! its weird! any ideas?
<decaelo> Andeh. System >  Administration > Synaptic Package Manager. It will prompt for password. Enter it. Press enter. Search for 'html ide' and browse through the list of options. Check one. Click Apply. Close program.
<frold> He left
<pushpop> Squawk Just bought a second hard drive for my system, for additional space.
<joecurlee> lol
<jimmyboy> i have ubuntu on my compaqnc600 and it takes like 5 minutes to start up i need some ideas
<towlie> pushpop who makes it
<decaelo>  /headdesk
<pushpop> towlie WD
<lordleemo> Andeh: vim scite emacs gphpedit screem notepad tea medit and loads more take your pick. why not try some and find one you like
<ewook> jimmyboy: are you using the default kernel, or the generic?
<spaceninja> ubuntu takes 2 min to boot on my laptop, can I make it go faster, is there a minimal installaton I can do, and build the rest on my own?
<AntiUSA> sorry for the noob question, but where does trash go in Ubuntu
<towlie> ok do dmesg and search for WD if its detected it will show up there or u can check in /proc
<joecurlee> so can ubuntu read os x formatted hard drives? (not that os x is installed, just formatted by it and used as a backup drive)
<ewook> $HOME/.trash ?
<pecisk> AntiUSA: /home/user/.Trash
<ewook> I'd guess
<pushpop> ok
<AntiUSA> cool, thanks
<Squawk> pushpop, ok, do you know how the drive is identified (hdb?). Fdisk to patition, mkfs.whatever to make a file system , mount -t filesystem device mountpoint to mout it
<hostf4cekilla> My unprivileged users are complaining about a missing "shutdown" button. Any suggestions?
<towlie> pushpop do u have a cd/dvd rom drive
<pushpop> Squawk thats the problem i dont know what sd it is
<pushpop> how would I found out
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: afaik it is not bug, but feature
<towlie> DMESG!!!!
<pushpop> hehhe
<whyameye> I assume the source files from the repositories show you exactly what configs were used in the build...but I can't seem to figure out how to interpret them.
<hostf4cekilla> pecisk: yeah, but this "feature" is adding to my trouble tickets
<Squawk> pushpop, dmesg will give you a clue, but try cd /dev/hd<tab>
<leblinux> Realplayer:  I installed real-player from debian, anyhow when i play a file, it does play it for 2 secs then it freezes for 2 secs then plays for 2 secs then freezes for 2 sec! its weird! any ideas?
<DB42> ok wicd doesn't work
<DB42> frold: still here ? there seem to be permission errors
<DB42> the wicd daemon doesn't star
<Jaszbo> Hi room. I just reboot my Linux box and now I can't access my samba shares. There is no monitor on the Linux box. What do I do?
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: you can report it as bug on www.launchpad.net and request availability to do that as wishlist request
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: I googled for it but there is nothing about that, it could be bug too
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: what version?
<frold> DB42:  hmm.... Cant help with that....
<jimmyboy> im using default kernal
<DB42> :( :( now i don't have any network working
<frold> DB42:  dont know anything about permission...
<hostf4cekilla> pecisk: Gutsy, running gnome
<DB42> anybody here using WICD ?
<Squawk> pushpop, cat /proc/diskstats to see what devices you have
<hostf4cekilla> I've been googling the hell out of it... seems to be a gdm issue of some kind
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: there is no shutdown and restart buttons I guess then?
<DB42> lordleemo: help me out with wicd...
<frold> DB42: did you any reboot or something? ctrl+alt and backspace?
<hostf4cekilla> pecisk: you guess correctly
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: damn, I am on Feisty can't reboot to verify that
<DB42> i logout/login
<frold> and you did the "Adding they tray icon" DB42
<Squawk> Jaszbo, ssh to the box and see whats happening?
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: users login from gdm?
<Jaszbo> I can't even ssh to it. Nothing works
<DB42> frold: yes i did it all
<Squawk> Jaszbo, then you gonna have to put a monitor on it
<brambo> hello
<hostf4cekilla> I had substitute kdm for gdm when that XDMCP bug hit.... been with kdm ever since
<lordleemo> DB42: sorry was busy m8 whats up
<DB42> does wicd have an irc channel ?
<brambo> i don't have the right power box for my speakers therefor it does not power them enough so i need to turn down the overall base of the whole PC audio, any ideas? thx
<frold> lordleemo: offered your help DB42
<frold> just before you left DB42
<brambo> bass*
<Jaszbo> That's a tough one. I just sold my monitor.
<Jaszbo> :(
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: could not they reboot/shutdown from kdm then? Just suggestion for workaround, I will check this feature/bug in Gutsy when I get there, so I will report bug if necessary
<Hajiki> will ubuntu 8.04 have a new default theme??????
<brambo> anyone know how i can adjust the bass overall on my system? any application i can get?
<hostf4cekilla> pecisk: oh, yeah, but that's not good enough for them... they "need" to shutdown from inside a gnome session
<frold> can anyone mention a better sound controller then the default ubuntu one?
<DB44> gr8.. now it seems if my whole desktop is borked !!
<pecisk> frold: what do you mean with sound controller? :)
<hostf4cekilla> pecisk: if it was a simple permissions change or something, I do it and roll it out to all the clients
<DB44> frold: that installation seems to borked something...
<Cew27> hey all just wanting to get better with ubuntu is there any crucial skills i need to be a good user, i know its a hard question to answer but i like to tinker and want to lean more
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: I am afraid that it is intentionally, but I suggest you to check gnome-session gconf settings, maybe something is hidden there
<usser> Cew27: vi, shell scripting
<frold> pecisk: I think my sound sounds weird on Unbuntu compared to when I used XP
<brambo> id say u should know how to use the terminal
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: also, kdm could be to blame too, not sure though
<Cew27> usser: thanks is there any documentation on that or tutorials and what is it usefull for apart from automation
<brambo> speeddemon in here?
<pecisk> frold: define "wired". Cracking sound, too low, too high, etc.
<hostf4cekilla> pecisk: I started reading the gconf docs before I came here... there's a lot to read
<pecisk> sorry, wierd
<DB44> can anybody help me get my WIFI WPA to work on my ipw3945 ?
<Cew27> brambo: yes i would like to know how to do that but how can i really, wouldnt a list of cammands and discriptions be as good
<brambo> you can type help in the terminal that will give you some commands, there is sudo apt-get sudo apt-install
<usser> Cew27: pretty much any bash scripting guide will do
<brambo> im sorta new to it too but i can try to help in any way i can
<zach> Hi, I am having trouble with  Gnome on my Ubuntu Install
<pecisk> bring it on
<frold> pecisk: to low to little base - no like stereo
<Cew27> usser: cheers, could you tell me the differance between shell scripting and bash
<zach> My problem is that Metacity is starting when Gnome starts
<zach> isnt
<frold> DB44: hmmm
<usser> Cew27: bash is one of many shell programs u can use in linux]
<pecisk> frold: then I suggest you to check mixer settings then
<Cew27> brambo:  i know sudo apt-get install ect
<usser> Cew27: its the one used in ubuntu
<Indiadev_Techie> zach: wht problem ???
<DB44> reboot fixed the desktop
<pecisk> frold: sounds like PCM too low
<usser> Cew27: sh - is standard, others include ksh, csh, tcsh
<Cew27> usser: so is it a sort of easier command line interface ?
<DB44> how do i run the gui without the tray ?
<brambo> does anyone know an application that can adjust the overall bass of my audio?
<zach> my problem is that Metacity isnt starting when gnome starts
<brambo> i dont have the correct power box for my speakers so i cant have much bass on
<usser> Cew27: no it is the command line interface
<ewook> Cew27: http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashGuide
<frold> It might be but why having PCM and master - I just want to be able to mute, or turn the sound up and down...
<Cew27> usser: what are the differences and thanks for answering all these questions
<usser> Cew27: one of
<ewook> bash is a shell.
<consfearacy> brambo, xmms has an equilaizer no?
<frold> pecisk: it might be but why having PCM and master - I just want to be able to mute, or turn the sound up and down...
<pecisk> hostf4cekilla: so far I can't find anything in gconf
<prince_jammys> Cew27: linuxcommand.org
<brambo> i need to turn down the bass on my whole system
<brambo> but i cant my speakers dont have a dial for it
<Cew27> prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> Cew27: for beginners
<pecisk> frold: PCM is wave sound, Master is all sound, including incoming sounds from CD, Phone, etc.
<usser> Cew27: well bash,sh,ksh are probably 80% similar, csh is a different beast entirely, but those are details u dont need to know really, important thing to know is that bash is the one responsible for processing user input in ubuntu
<frold> pecisk: and Im not even sure Im using the right wound driver... It says Intels ICH6
<brambo> the equalizer on XMMS isn't very good for me
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i change the screen resolution? abouve 1024x768?
<hostf4cekilla> pecisk: thanks for checking, man... I appreciate the interest
<jacek> hi
<frold> pecisk: sound driver....
<pecisk> frold: it uses right driver, if you have sound. At least if it is standard intel, everything should be ok
<brambo> System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<jacekowski> i have intel HDA soundcard
<Cew27> usser: brambo thank for all the help
<consfearacy> brambo, well then search freshmeat.net for "equalizer" then shouldnt you?
<DB44> frold: ok, got it to run, but it tells me "no wireless netowrk found"
<brambo> Cew27 yw
<frold> DB44: phew nothings broke - glad to hear...
<jacekowski> and problem is volume controll
<CorruptTerrorist> HELLO?
<CorruptTerrorist> oh, sorry
<pecisk> frold: just check Mixer settings via clicking alt.button on speaker icon in right top corner, choosing Open Volume Control and vola
<CorruptTerrorist> i need to make it higher that 1024x768
<CorruptTerrorist> *than
<usser> CorruptTerrorist: try CTRL+ALT+"+"
<DB44> frold: it doesn't seem to find any nearby networks (i have quite a few)
<NB2000> and -
<hostf4cekilla> CorruptTerrorist: your hardware may not support it
<brambo> Ctrl Alt + + changes resolution?
<usser> brambo: yes
<jacekowski> brambo: should
<CorruptTerrorist> oops
<consfearacy> + numerical
<CorruptTerrorist> bad connection
<jacekowski> brambo: never worked for me
<NB2000> Should cycle through all available resolutions and depths.
<zach> Anybody know how to make the gnome window manager startup when gnome starts up?
<brambo> usser why does your name appear yellow with certain messages you send ?
<usser> CorruptTerrorist: CTRL+ALT+"+"
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<consfearacy> ctrl alt (numerical) +/-
<CorruptTerrorist> NB2000, again please, i wasn't here
<Xman> can anyone tell me when we download packages using script where they are stored????
<DB44> ok
<usser> brambo: lol, i have no idea
<DB44> got it to show the wireless networks !
<brambo> or  System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<brambo> in menu
<DB44> frold: do i need to set soemthing for WPA ?
<CorruptTerrorist> i need it higher than 1024x768
<hostf4cekilla> zach: run the app on the session startup
<usser> Xman: /var/cache/apt
<NB2000> Just chiming in about resolution.  Whats up? :)
<zach> Ok thnx ill try that
<brambo> CorruptTerrorist are you sure your sceen supports more then 1024 x 768 ?
<Xman> usser: ok thanks dude
<usser> Xman: np
<CorruptTerrorist> brambo, yes it supports much higher resolutions
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<CorruptTerrorist> brambo, 1680x1050
<consfearacy> hola, have you googled help about it?
<DB44> frold: it doesn't ask me for any password when i connect to the WPA network..
<consfearacy> CoasterMaster, have you xorgconfig ?
<frold> pecisk: In sound settings - I also have under "standart mixer" Sigmatel STAC9750,51 (OSS) and then I have Intel ICH6 (Alsa mixer) which one should I use?
<Klanticus_> hi... is there any way to make the X server accepts network connections using only the console?
<frold> ahhh DB44
<usser> Klanticus_: im not sure what do u mean?
<brambo> CorruptTerrorist: What happens when you go to, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<DB44> frold: any ideas ?
<CorruptTerrorist> it's highest value is 1024x768
<hostf4cekilla> CorruptTerrorist: are you sure your *drivers* support the higher resolution?
<CorruptTerrorist> brambo, it's highest value is 1024x768
<brambo> Maybe you need video drivers?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: when you go in to the system -> admin ->screens & graphics, set the monitor to the type and check the wide screen check box
<asdffe> im trying to install a metacity theme, and it works somewhat, but the buttons, downarrows, uparrows and other images dont get loaded
<CorruptTerrorist> ok. i'll look
<frold> DB44: go to Programs > internet > wicf
<frold> DB44: go to Programs > internet > wicd
<brambo> check that your restricted drivers for video are enabled
<DB44> i am in the gui
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: then change the resolution there. you'll have to restart X for the changes to be visable
<asdffe> what would cause some images to not load in GTK themes?
<brambo> as to what he is saying he is saying it wont let him above what he is at
<DB44> i can connect to unencrtpyed network in the GUI, but it doesn't even ask me for passwd for WPA network
<frold> finde a WIFI eg MyRouter or in my case froldnet - press Advance
<Klanticus_> usser, I want to gdm to accept remote sessions
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, it's not there
<CorruptTerrorist> screens & graphics is not there
<frold> finde a WIFI eg MyRouter or in my case froldnet - press Advance DB44 and then use cryption I use WPA½
<Klanticus_> usser, but I only have a console to configure this
<lex> brambo: it more than likely won't display the 1680x1050 because it's not set to widescreen; at least mine didn't until i did
<DB44> WORKS
<DB44> frohike: THANKS !
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: did you change the generic monitor to yours?
<DB44> frold: THANKS !!
<usser> Klanticus_: well u can use ssh to forward X traffic
<DB44> i have wifi on my laptop ! :)
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, where?
 * DB44 is happy
<brambo> that is possible lex
<brambo> i'm trying to do what I can, I also am pretty new to linux in general
<Klanticus_> usser, don't I need to configure something at the X server for this to work?
<pecisk> frold: ALSA mixer, because OSS version is just alsa_oss compatibility layer
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: in the screens & graphics, you can set the monitor model type
<brambo> im glad to be part of the ubuntu community
<usser> Klanticus_: not really
<usser> Klanticus_: just apt-get install openssh-server
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, screens & graphics is not in the menu
<frold> pecisk: thank you
<cizzi> if anyoen would like a free remote linux shell feel free to apply at www.learningshells.com
<Klanticus_> usser, I'm already connected at the machine using ssh
<Blinkiz> How do I check specfications on my RAM modules? using ubuntu 7.10
<usser> Klanticus_: then from remore machnie ssh -X -C username@localip
<lex> it's not in the system -> admin menu?
<usser> Klanticus_: did u use -X -C flags?
<CorruptTerrorist> no
<hostf4cekilla> CorruptTerrorist: are you running unprivileged?
<brambo> There is some things that I changed on my system that I forgot about that never enabled or came up until I totally rebooted....Have you Tryed that CorruptTerrorist ?
<brambo> try a few things and reboot to let them take effect?
<zach> Hello, I am having a problem, the gnome window manager Metacity isnt starting when Gnow starts like its supposed to
<DB44> frold: where does WICD save my router password ?
<CorruptTerrorist> hostf4cekilla, how would i tell?
<fialar> anyone here getting a "could not resolve omicron" message whilst trying to do an apt-get update?
<mad_max02> Anyone here managed to play warcraft III on eurobattle.net ??? I cant connect
<usser> Klanticus_: also make sure u have X11Forwarding yes in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<zach> try using Synaptic package manager instead of apt-get
<fialar> zach: aptitude is broken too
<mangojambo> Hi... I have a TV card with a remote control working without LIRC (someone told me is a module in kernel now to get working)... but my RC keys are mixed, wrong and same keys are not working ... How can I configure that??
<frold> DB44: I cant tell you...
<usser> Klanticus_: after that u should be able to run X applications
<Blinkiz> How do I check specfications on my RAM modules? using ubuntu 7.10
<fialar> it happens with aptitude, apt-get, and synaptic
<usser> Klanticus_: try xclock
<hostf4cekilla> CorruptTerrorist: can you administer anything? add printers? install packages?
<DB44> hmm.. now it seemed to stop to connect :( i'll investigate, but atleast now i have a lead
<fialar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg: Could not resolve ‘omicron’
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<fialar> what the heck is going on?
<usser> Klanticus_: if that works u can go on to more resource hungry ones
<frold> pecisk: do you know howto set that when I scrool up and down in music it the PCM I control and no the Master?
<CorruptTerrorist> hostf4cekilla,  i can
<up_the_irons> So I have a new install of ubuntu 7.10 on my thinkpad and I see that ssh-agent is started automatically, but it never asks me for  my passphrase, so i have to type it every time.  Is this expected?
<zach> Can anyone help me with my problem? Metacity the gnome window manager isnt starting when gnome starts like its supposed to and i have tried the session startup
<usser> Klanticus_: nautilus or even a full blown gnome-session
<haxit> fialar: What do you mean?
<hostf4cekilla> CorruptTerrorist: have you restarted Xserver?
<brambo> any other newbies to ubuntu that I may help with little things, feel free to PM me.
<fialar> haxit: whenever I try to use apt-get update or aptitude update, or synaptic (reload button) I get errors
<CorruptTerrorist> hostf4cekilla,  i will now
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: try right clicking and editing your menu
<haxit> fialar: what is your error?
<brambo> Its hard for me to keep up in the room here..
<CorruptTerrorist> how do you restart it? total reboot?
<NB2000> No error here fialar.  Must be an entry in your sources.lst ?
<fialar> haxit: "Could not resolve ‘omicron’"
<fialar> it's not sources.list
<usser> CorruptTerrorist: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X server
<hostf4cekilla> CorruptTerrorist: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<fialar> I changed sources.list to a stock Ubuntu gutsy one
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: then make sure that the checkbox next to screens and graphics is checked under the admin section
<NB2000> Cool.
<zach> Hello? can anyone see me?
<lex> no
<stormze2> I'm in the middle of a new install, while switching over from FC6.  The installer appears to not see a hard drive. .. At least, I think that is what is happening.
<haxit> fialar: Wow, i have never run into that problem
<CorruptTerrorist> lex,  i would if it was there
<haxit> fialar: Sorry :(
<brambo> well speaking of Resolutions, on that other OS you know it....I can do 1280 x 1024 60Hz here I can just do 50Hz how can i put it to 60Hz
<brambo> it dont let me
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<Blinkiz> I want to see if I have two or one RAM stick in my laptop. Does it exist a command/program that will show me this information?
<usser> brambo: its lcd right
<brambo> No, I have regular CRT
<hostf4cekilla> zach: can you add it as a session startup app?
<lex> i think he missed my comment about editing the menu heh
<brambo> 17 inch
<sbox> is there anyway to install azureus 2.5 via repos rather than the new azureus vuse?
<CorruptTerrorist> it dodn't work
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: try right clicking and editing your menu
<NB2000> amicron ?
<brambo> usser what did u do to have ur name come up like that to me?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: then make sure that the checkbox next to screens and graphics is checked under the admin section
<fialar> http://pastebin.ca/915571
<fialar> check that
<fialar> it has all the errors
<CorruptTerrorist> i have, it's not there
<usser> brambo: u probably will have to dig into xorg.conf and create a modline for your monitor
<brambo> yeah
<brambo> probably
<brambo> I can't run alienarena on fullscreen
<stormze2> Any known problems with the installer for 7.10, I think, not seeing a hard drive?
<usser> brambo: oh that well its just that i probably put your name in front so my phrases to you are highlited
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: try this in a terminal: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<brambo> usser: do you see my name in yellow also?
<DB44> anything fun i should install on my brand new installation ? :)
<usser> brambo: in red yes
<brambo> ok thx
<fialar> I searched for the word "omicron" in /etc and /var.. found nothing
<CorruptTerrorist> lex,  whoa weird
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: did it open?
<NB2000> Same here fialar
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, the admin tasks window
<brambo> usser: do you know any good application that I can use to get rid of some applications that don't work, I tryed installing the Kunbuntu desktop but it left me with more applications 88% dont work, i need to clean them out i need my hard drive space...any idea?
<usser> DB44: openarena, enemyterritory. google earth etc
<DB44> usser: heh, didn't play ET for years
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: it opened the system monitor? or it prompted you for the admin password?
<CorruptTerrorist> prompted for admin password
<usser> brambo: u use kde now?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: yeah, it should. if your making a system change it asks for it
<CorruptTerrorist> i did, then nothing
<fialar> this omicron thing.. could it be a bad repos key?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: >.<
<brambo> usser: I am on Gnome I only use KDE desktop once in a while
<DB44> i think i'll install eclipse on my laptop :)
<usser> brambo: and u dont want it?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: go into synaptic and search for displayconfig
<brambo> usser: I would like to keep it
<DB44> and sun java
<brambo> usser: i just odnt need all the junk it left in my menus
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: if it's box on the left is green, right click and mark it for reinstall
<usser> brambo: in that case u have to delete those apps one by one
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: then apply the changes
<brambo> usser: ouch ok i c
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, i need to install it XD
<usser> brambo: cause kde comes with a shitload of apps
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<brambo> usser: yea i noticed
<DB44> wow, why does "sun-java6-jdk" package need so many deps ?
<brambo> usser: its cool n all but i like wobbly windows n my desktop cube here under Gnome
<CorruptTerrorist> now what?
<NB2000> stock sources.lst with universe enabled.  No errors here.  sorry.
<usser> brambo: but sudo dpkg --purge appname should let u delete some of it
<piquadrat> Hi. I have a little problem with access rights. I had two partitions (/home and /data), which I wanted to put together. I copied everything to a external HD with "cp -aR", deleted the two partitions, created a new one, formated it (ext3), adjusted /etc/fstab with the new UUID of the volume, copied everything back and chowned everything to my username. Nevertheless, as normal user, I can't access anything on the newly created partition. I
<piquadrat> can access it as root without problem
<usser> brambo: u can have the same in kde
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: restart x one more time and see if it is in the menu. if not try the command line command again
<CorruptTerrorist> i see it in command line
<brambo> usser: what will that do? search for un needed apps?
<absolute512> hi, i wanted some help
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: it opens up the option box to change the stuff?
<seb1> hello
<usser> brambo: no it removes the appname that u dont need
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, yep
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: awesome, have fun then!
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, btw, nVidia 8800gt
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, further help please?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: i ahve the gtx ;-p
<absolute512> I have to build a proxy server @ the company I'm working for, never done that before, the HW-part is done (EPIA EK10000G, 512MB, 4GB flash drive SSD) I just need to decide the distro to do so - options, narrowed down are Ubuntu Server, CentOS or OpenBSD just wanted to know your thoughts... oh, need to manage the box via ssh
<usser> brambo: or u can open synaptic and look for anything that has kde in it
<brambo> usser: I can have wobble windows and desktop cube under KDE in Kubuntu desktop?
<Greyhound|NB> if I shrink my C: drive, no data will be lost from it, right?
<usser> brambo: yes sure
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: ok, are you using the nvidia restricted drivers as well?
<mysterycool> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<brambo> I just might restart my session into KDE soon
<intardnet> I get this message from Synaptic: E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, how can i tell?
<Acker12> hi
<brambo> usser: can you accept private messages?
<mysterycool> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: system -> admin -> restricted drivers
<usser> brambo: if it currently works in gnome, then upon loading kde press alt+f2 and type in the run window compiz --replace
<kINTO_O> i'm having major instillation problems : (  :: ubuntu won't detect my monitor... and when i try graphics safe mode .. it just sits and does nothing
<usser> brambo: no im not registered
<DB44> why doesn't ubuntu come preloaded with sun java ?
<usser> DB44: java is evil :)
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: should be a line in there with "NVIDIA accl. graphics driver" and it's checked saying it's "in use"
<brambo> usser: compiz  --replace just how you typed it?
<usser> brambo: yes
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, says my hardware doesn't need any
<brambo> ill be back in a few thx
<absolute512> do u recommend ubuntu server for that?
<brambo> usser: gonna try some things
<Starnestommy> DB44: I think because it's non-free
<fialar> is there an apt cache that can be cleared out someplace under /var/lib/apt/lists ?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: ok, go back to the screen & graphics preferences
<brambo> usser: am i allowed to put my ym name 4 u in here?
<Acker12> does anyone in here know whether I can just compile and install openssl manually on 7.10 to get the camellia block cipher, or might this mess up my system?
<tom2002> i just downloaded and installed a new gnome panel applet, but its not appearing in the "add to panel" dialouge ... what should I do ???
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: what driver does it say your using under the graphics card tab?
<usser> absolute512: ubuntu server is a joke just use debian if u want a stable OS
<ju1> hi
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, there
<intardnet> Synaptic is complaining: "E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."
<absolute512> or should i use something more basic like CentOS
<absolute512> debian, plain and basic?
<ju1> i want to set up 5.1 sound with my fresh ubuntu 7.10 can you help ?
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, what now?
<brambo> usser: will you be here much longer if i return soon?
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: what's the driver combo box say? nvidia?
<usser> absolute512: that really depends if u have familiarity with redhat already or u prefer .deb based distros
<fialar> can anyone tell me how I could clear out my apt cache properly?
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, in hardware tab?
<usser> absolute512: i'd say go with debian
<AfroRowan> hey
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: you have the screens and graphics preferences open right?
<AfroRowan> i have some problems
<absolute512> haven't used RH since V6.X, but i liked ubuntu as desktop os
<usser> absolute512: ubuntu server is a derivative of debian, so why not get to the source
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, screen preferences
<AfroRowan> my ubuntu does not start anymore
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, via that terminal command
<AfroRowan> and im almost sure it has to do with Desktop Drapes
<usser> absolute512: on server it really doesnt matter much ubuntu or debian differences are slim all u gonna be working with is command line
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: the gksu displayconfig-gtk one?
<usser> absolute512: but in my opinion debian is more stable
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, yeah
<robboplus_> hello folks, trying to make a friend switch from windows to ubuntu, can he run his windows games on linux easily?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: ok, so click on the graphics card tab
<tom2002> I can't get a panel applet to apear in the "add to
<usser> robboplus_: some of them
<tom2002> Panel" dialouge
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, hardware tab?
<robboplus_> usser is there a list?
<tom2002> can any1 help me
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: sure, what version are you running btw?
<absolute512> I could try it, haven't burned iso yet... :)
<usser> robboplus_: take a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/
<DreamLnr> hi, has somebody experienced xchat /ignore command not working  on ubuntu?
<robboplus_> usser thank you
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, where is version no.?
<tom2002> how do i get a newly installed panel applet to apear in the "add to panel" window """
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: i meant of ubuntu, ie 7.04 or 7.10. what's undre the hardware tab?
<absolute512> will debian fit in the 4GB flashdrive?
<usser> absolute512: no doubt
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, where is linux version no. as i can't remember?
<NB2000> easily absolute512
<sparkleytone> deb would prob fit easy on your 2GB
<usser> base install would fit in 512
<lex> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<NB2000> I have ubuntu server on a 6gb flash.  Doesn't even use 1gb.
<Newbuntu2> hello! Is there a good open source program for video editing (home video style); preferably ported to win/mac as well?
<absolute512> kk, ty
<usser> !cinelerra | Newbuntu2
<ubotu> Newbuntu2: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<usser> !kino | Newbuntu2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: get that?
<CorruptTerrorist> 7.04
<tom2002> Does any1 know how to include a new panel applet in the "add to Panel" window ????????
<CorruptTerrorist> can i upgrade?
<Newbuntu2> great; will check those two out. any others?
<NB2000> lamp server with a CMS.  774mb.
<brambo> usser:  ?
<usser> brambo: yes
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: ok, makes sense now. i'm in 7.10 so it's a smidge different, no problem though. I had 7.04 working with this stuff. what's under the hardware tab?
<brambo> usser: I put compiz --replace and now I lost my windows where it has minimize close or maximize
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: yes, you could upgrade if you wanted to
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, (VESA Driver (generic))
<brambo> usser: i cant move my windows or minimize / close them im on KDE now
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: BAM, you want that to be nvidia; change that
<usser> brambo: ok try alt+f2 again and see if it has focus ie if u can type in it
<SmashCat> Hi, is it possible to use a 2.4 kernel with Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<tom2002> any1 have any clue on what i should do........
<brambo> ok i got Alt F2
<brambo> type what?
<scraga1> sound doesn't work, it is plugged in. and I have tried all settings in the System>prefs>sound but nothing appears to work, what should I do?
<fialar> oh wow.. it gets even weirder
<fialar> I tried wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release.gpg
<CorruptTerrorist> lex,  which driver?
<brambo> usser: its a command window, what should i type?
<fialar> and I got: Resolving omicron... failed: Name or service not known.
<usser> brambo: kwin --replace
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: the one called "nvidia" or "nv"
<DB44> usser java is evil ? mono is better ?
<NB2000> Wierder yes!
<brambo> usser: oh okay i have it back now
<brambo> usser: i guess i cannot use compiz under KDE on here?
<usser> brambo: u may need to install some packages for compiz to work in kde
<brambo> usser: yes probably
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, there are a lot of nVidia's
<brambo> usser: certain things for example, ubunut tweak aren't avaliable under this KDE sceen
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: are you able to chose it by model?
<Squawk> scraga1, not used to ubuntu, but try running alsamixer and make sure the varioud channels are unmuted
<usser> brambo: in terminal do sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, it has GeForce series
<DB44> is there a package for gearth or i need to manualy d/l and install it ?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: ok, try that
<usser> brambo: whats ubuntu tweak?
<brambo> usser: it helps you change some aspects of ubuntu i believe it is on getdeb
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<usser> brambo: oh its in the section "useless apps" eh :)
<Squawk> DB44: apt-cache --names-only searchpackage
<Squawk> DB44: apt-cache --names-only search package
<brambo> usser: yeah it is kinda useless lol
<usser> DB44: i didnt say mono is better
<CorruptTerrorist> lex,  which one?
<brambo> usser: ok its getting compiz for kde now
<usser> DB44: but java is just useless, whats the target of java?
<AntiUSA> anyone know a RAR password cracker for Linux?
<brambo> usser: done, should i try compiz --replace again?
<DB44> Squawk: dont see google earth there...
<usser> brambo: yes
<regeya> compiz works just fine with kde :->
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: it's hard for me to tell since I can't see your entire list, but select the one that says "Geforce series" or series 8 or something of that effect
<regeya> I ended up having to put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart but I don't know that that's 100% necessary
<Squawk> DB44, I cant check it, im in gentoo atm, but try searching "google", rathern that google earth
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: if it isn't "right" you can always reconfigure / change it
<DB44> Squawk: i did
<brambo> usser: now how do i get into setting to turn on wobble windows, etc?
<DB44> usser: to help program easily ?
<tom2002> I just installed a new gnome panel aplet ... but it doesn't appear in the "add to panel" window ..... what do i  do ???
<usser> brambo: hm they should be enabled if all went well
<brambo> usser: no they aren't...just smoother window moving and when i minimize stuff its nicer looking
<Alex_Gaynor> There was a new release of python today, how long do you think it will take until that hits apt?
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, displayconfig-gtk: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :9.0.
<usser> DB44: nope not even, im sorry but digging through piles of api docs
<lex> tom2002: right click the panel and in the add to panel option create a custom application launcher that will run the program. you'll have to know the command line command to invoke it though
<usser> DB44: and including whole trees of objects just to get a single one that is buried under makes apps bloated beyond belief
<frold> what the best settings for spamassassin in Evolution, anyone knows a good link?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: put gksu in front of that. have to be privelaged
<usser> brambo: well in terminal type sudo apt-get install ccsm
<SmashCat> Anyone here know what's involved in switching Ubuntu 7.10 to use a 2.2 or 2.4 kernel?
<fialar> I found out the problem :)
<brambo> usser: and thats for?
<usser> DB44: is not my kind of ease of programming
<faileas> SmashCat: why would you want to do that? ;p
<fialar> was stupid E17 module :P
<usser> brambo: this is advanced compiz config settings manager
<usser> brambo: ccsm
<pushpop> Anyone good with setting up LVM here?
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, doesn't work... black screen
<SmashCat> faileas: Network card I just bought only has driver source for 2.2 or 2.4 kernels.
<mage__> LVM is half voodoo, nobody is good at it
<pushpop> heh
<n2diy> How can I confirm my ssh port 22 is open?
<brambo> usser: E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<faileas> SmashCat: thats odd
<faileas> .me has no idea tho
<mage__> n2diy: like, netstat -ntpl or something else?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: are you able to change the driver back? or is that not open anymore
<CorruptTerrorist> it closes
<usser> brambo: oh sorry sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, it automatically changes back after a while
<SmashCat> faileas: Yeah, it's a pretty common Netgear FA311 - I used to use one years ago, but I guess the developers don't bother writing drivers for it any more... ;-(
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: oh, so it's back to the vesa one then eh
<n2diy> mage__: I don't know!? That's why I'm asking here! :)
<brambo> usser: compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<brambo> usser: maybe i have to reboot KDE ?
<usser> brambo: oh alt-f2 ccsm
<usser> brambo: no
<mage__> n2diy: then do it! netstat -ntpl | grep 22 even maybe
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: your using the 32 bit os right?
<brambo> usser: oh duh sorry, im new in ubuntu but im trying very hard to figure it out cause i love the system and the people :)
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<usser> brambo: and we love u :P
<jcg42> What is the best password password manager?
<lex> !best!jcg42
<jcg42> *What is the best password manager?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best!jcg42 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !best | jcg42
<ubotu> jcg42: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, yes
<lex> !best
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, i get signal out of range
<regeya> brambo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion
<SmashCat> So has anyone here tried changing from a 2.6 to a 2.2 or 2.4 kernel? Wondered what's involved.
<regeya> oh heh
 * regeya notices that that url says 'gentoo' sry
<n2diy> mage__: yep, it lists it as "listen", thanks.
<brambo> regeya: i know how to adjust this, thank you
<Slart> SmashCat: hmm... why? something not working with the 2.6 kernel?
<void^> SmashCat: using a different distro
<faileas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: download http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html and install that. there's a HOWTO on the page as well. that should update the driver to the current one
<jlulian38> Are there tools to mount iso's ?
<regeya> brambo: sorry :-)
<brambo> regeya: not a problem :)
<Slart> SmashCat: 2.6.17 seems to be the oldest kernel in the repos
<SmashCat> Slart: Yeah, looks like support for some hardware has been removed in 2.6 (although the hardware is actually on sale in stores)
<Slart> !iso | jlulian38
<ubotu> jlulian38: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<usser> jlulian38: built in mount command does it
<Slart> SmashCat: huh? what hardware? something exotic?
<brambo> usser: great now i have KDE acting like Gnome and looking better :) thx buddy
<Slart> SmashCat: and there is no way to just add a module? or recompile?
<SmashCat> Slart: Nope, Netgear FA311 ethernet card. Pretty common
<regeya> though as it turns out brambo I just helped myself; I jsut had a script in ~/.kde/Autostart that fired off 'compiz --replace -c emerald' and I think that'd be a much better solution for me...so I helped myself :>
<usser> brambo: oh hey no problem, u should try kde4 its a shiny new release
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, does wubi support 7.10?
<brambo> usser: how can i do that?
<SmashCat> Slart: The card comes with source for 2.2 and 2.4 kernels, but nothing for 2.6
<brambo> regeya: good
<jlulian38> oh
<jlulian38> neat
<Cusoon959> How do I use nmap to see what hosts are in the range 192.168.1.100-255?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: no idea, but there should be an upgrade button in the System -> admin -> update manager
<brambo> usser: can i install the new KDE through typing in terminal?
<usser> brambo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-kde-4.html
<regeya> oh wait...I DON'T.  whiskey, tango....
<mage__> Cusoon959: wouldn't the man page give that as an example?
<usser> brambo: yes u can anything using terminal
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, you know how there is a list of screens in display config... can i get more?
<usser> !kde5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> !kde4
<Slart> SmashCat: ah.. and noone has ported the stuff to 2.6... well.. the kernel has come quite a way since 2.4.. are you sure you won't miss out on something else instead?
 * regeya remembers...you don't have to do either.  silly regeya
<brambo> there is 5 and 4 or did you miss type there? usser
<usser> brambo: messed up sorry
<SmashCat> Slart: It's a headless server, so I don't really need compiz etc on it ;-)
<usser> brambo: 4 is the latest
<brambo> usser: no problem, just was wondering...okie ill try out 4 :)
<mage__> SmashCat: you're sure that hardware isn't supported in 2.6?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: if you have the screen driver i suppose. you should be able to use a "generic" wide screen lcd and it work theoretically
<Slart> SmashCat: well.. whatever makes you happy.. but I guess ubuntu isn't really the way to go... perhaps
<SmashCat> Slart: I'm surprised nobody has bothered adding a driver for it tbh. But there you go.
<regeya> kde4.1 will be awesome
<regeya> kde4 is a nice concept, really shows a lot of promise :-)
<Cusoon959> How do I view the MAC address for just one host? My arp -a list is really big.
<mage__> grep?
<brambo> regeya: im working on getting KDE 4 for unbuntu 7.10 now
<regeya> brambo: there'
<Cusoon959> mage__: It takes a long time to display the arp list... grep would work, but it would be slow.
<regeya> brambo: there's a nice set of instructions on the kubuntu website
<NB2000> arp -a | grep sometext ?
<usser> Cusoon959: grep?
<mage__> Cusoon959: so arp -an
<ed1t> what happened to the source-o-matic?
<ed1t> its down
<brambo> regeya: i am at http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-kde-4.html
<regeya> ...
<Cusoon959> mage__: Oh thanks... I didn't know about -an
<TechGuy40> Anyone? Averatec 3200, Broadcom 43XX wifi? Tryed the guides no luck.
<SmashCat> mage__: Nope, it's not. On boot, the system suggest adding the 8139too module. I did that, and the syslog reports the driver finding the card, however, ifup eth0 fails, so I'm thinking the driver is screwing up while accessing the card.
<Slart> ed1t: it's gone
<Slart> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<leder> hi
<regeya> brambo: yep, that'll do it
<WhiteNerd> Is there a DVD install for Ubuntu Server?
<Slart> WhiteNerd: there was before.. I got a torrent for it
<miyarstim> Cusoon959: try nmap -sL 192.168.1.100-255
<brambo> usser: is there another way to do it, say through terminal like how I got Kunbuntu on Ubuntu? this web site gives me a head with how this might not work type this do that...
<regeya> kde4, while incomplete, is freaking amazing, especially how much changed between releases in so little time.  I'm really looking forward to more being ported over
 * regeya leaves to log back in under kde4 :->
<brambo> usser: headache*
<Cusoon959> miyarstim: Thanks :). I used -sP... why sL?
<usser> brambo: it will work, its just that its not "officially" supported
<SpunkWang> DELETE SYSTEM32 AND BECOME A REAL MAN
<brambo> usser; once done it will come up under my sessions at logon screen like Gnome and KDE original etc?
<Slart> !ops | SpunkWang
<ubotu> SpunkWang: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<usser> brambo: yep
<Zombocom> DCC CHAT startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Amaranth> *groan*
<Amaranth> At least the bot handles that one for us
<brambo> usser: cool thanks, Im gonna close this for now buddy and look into this ill come back later if i get it working alrighty
<usser> WTF did u do that for?
<NB2000> Go bot go!!!
<Amaranth> !exploit | usser
<ubotu> usser: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<brambo> usser: who did what?
<Slart> WhiteNerd: hmm.. I'm looking for it.. they seem to have hidden it pretty well..
<WhiteNerd> Slart: lol
<SpunkWang> Ubuntu says cant load module snd_hda_intel
<SpunkWang> also
<usser> nvm
<SpunkWang> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<stormze2> I don't see this covered in the FAQ.  I'm switching over from FC6 (where I installed some partitions as LVM).  When I run install, it doesn't see any of those partitions, so I can't manage them during the install process.  Is there some information somewhere that can help with this?
<faileas> ...
<Amaranth> hahahaha, moron
<robboplus_> and what would be the best ubuntu to install on P4 mobile laptop with 32MB gfx?
<brambo> alright im out........peace n thanks.......linux 4 ever :-)
<Amaranth> He didn't even get anyone, just got klined
<nickrud> won't he be supriese
<robboplus_> i want to run compiz there too
<usser> robboplus_: how much memory?
<rrbox> !suspend2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> anyone know an app that would split a large video file into small chunks  after I specified split points ?
<robboplus_> usser 512
<PriceChild> !don't feed the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Amaranth> robboplus_: As long as that's Intel graphics in there you're fine
<faileas> robboplus_: i'm running KDE+compiz or gnome on less so, whichever you feel confortable with
<usser> robboplus_: try xubuntu but ubuntu should work just fine
<robboplus_> Amaranth it's not, it's ATI
<Amaranth> robboplus_: With ati you might be alright, depends on a lot of things
<usser> robboplus_: xubuntu will be more responsive
<Amaranth> Like the alignment of mars with venus
<usser> robboplus_: ati is generally a headaceh
<robboplus_> hm so it's all about gfx chipset compatibility?
<Amaranth> usser: I think a P4 can handle Ubuntu
<Dingbat> Hey folks.
<robboplus_> well that's 1.5ghz, not too bad
<hadi> hiii room
<Slart> WhiteNerd: aha.. found them.... here are torrent links http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/gutsy/release/
<Dingbat> Question: anybody here familiar with "pen" for load balancing?
<DB44> usser: too bad
<usser> Amaranth: yea sure
<WhiteNerd> thanks
<robboplus_> but how about ATI in ubuntu? really a PITA?
<Amaranth> robboplus_: a 1.5Ghz P4 with 512MB ram will run Ubuntu great
<Amaranth> robboplus_: What ATI is it?
<robboplus_> Amaranth glad to hear that
<miyarstim> Cusoon959: -sL is just lists targets to scan
 * Slart runs xubuntu on a mini-itx thingy.. 600Mhz.. works great
<robboplus_> Amaranth ATI 7500 mobile 32MB
<DB44> usser: " and including whole trees of objects just to get a single one that is buried under makes apps bloated beyond belief" WTF ?
<up_the_irons> robboplus_: i hear Nvidia and ATI are a bitch in ubuntu
<DB44> how do i install google earth ?
<robboplus_> up_the_irons :(
<Amaranth> robboplus_: Ah, you should be able to use compiz then, but not fancy stuff like wobbly
<DB44> manually or in a package ?
<robboplus_> Amaranth well it's supporting OpenGL etc.
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: Only nvidia and very new ATI
<Amaranth> robboplus_: But it's too slow for wobbly
<hadi> folks, anyone know a good package for controlling the camera
<hadi> ?
<robboplus_> Amaranth i read you
<Dingbat> Question: anybody here familiar with "pen" for load balancing?  -- I'd like to know how I could get it to run at system startup under root.
<usser> DB44: i find google earth installer to be a breeze
<up_the_irons> robboplus_: yeah, sorry; ATI and Nvidia won't release open source drivers AFAIK
<Slart> Dingbat: check out the rc.d scripts..
<usser> DB44: manually worked pretty well for me
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: ATI just released documentation for 3D acceleration for r300, r400, and r500
<robboplus_> up_the_irons so what do i end up with when installing ubuntu? no gfx support or just some tiny one?
<up_the_irons> Amaranth: oh cool
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: and for cards older than that we already know how they work and have great open source drivers
<usser> DB44: plus you're not dependent on repo maintainers to update it when new version comes out just download it and install
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: so the only thing we can't currently make a 3D driver for is Radeon HD cards
<up_the_irons> robboplus_: i don't know honestly
<robboplus_> it's ibm T40 laptop if that rings the bell.. anyone here running ubuntu on such?
<Amaranth> robboplus_: With that card it'll just work on install
<up_the_irons> Amaranth: ah ok, gotcha
<Amaranth> robboplus_: Compiz will also automatically be enabled
<jose1> hola acabo de llegar
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: everything still going well?
<up_the_irons> robboplus_: Amaranth knows a lot more than me on the subject
<robboplus_> Amaranth hm so it's integrated in ubuntu? that's amasing
<up_the_irons> robboplus_: i'm using ubuntu on my new T61
<Amaranth> robboplus_: Yep, we have an open source driver for that card
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: This is sort of my area :)
<jose1> torrellas de llobregat
<robboplus_> up_the_irons i'm going to grab a newer one but for now T40 must be enough :)
<up_the_irons> Amaranth: cool :)
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: That has an intel 965, right? Works just fine with compiz in gutsy :)
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: err, in hardy i mean
<robboplus_> Amaranth damn that's sweet so there IS support for it
<faileas> Thinkpads are great for linux ;p
<noelferreira> i lost my wireless conection all the time using the roaming.
<Amaranth> !es | jose1
<ubotu> jose1: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<robboplus_> faileas i guess so :) can't be arsed to use xp on it anymore
<noelferreira> i lost my wireless conection all the time using the roaming. what could be  the problem?
<lex> thinkpads are great...
<up_the_irons> Amaranth: i've had no problems on my T61 with 7.10, works perfect
<robboplus_> lex oh i got another one.. T23 :)
<faileas> robboplus_: i dual boot ;p
<robboplus_> the KING.
<Amaranth> up_the_irons: Compiz too? It must be a 945 then
<up_the_irons> Amaranth: 965GM
<robboplus_> faileas hm i will rather use wine or something
<robboplus_> faileas or isn't it what i really want?
<up_the_irons> robboplus_: yeah the T40 is a nice older laptop
<jose1> gracias
<faileas> robboplus_: few apps i use won't run on wine ;p
<lex> robboplus_: if the x300 or whatever (macbook air competition) one wasn't so darn expensive, i might get one.
<CorruptTerrorist> what is that thing that enables 3d workspaces on ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> Amaranth; thanks for the great work.. keep it up.. ubuntu would be lost without your repos
<CorruptTerrorist> that lets you switch workspaces like a cube
<gRaCiOsO> excuse me im new on ubuntu and im trying to install my sound driver card but i dont know where to see what driver i need to look for someone could help me_
<Amaranth> bastid_raZor: Ah, those. You should really upgrade to gutsy :)
<usser> CorruptTerrorist: compiz fusion
<gopp> any here use gusty pcc
<gopp> ppc
<bastid_raZor> Amaranth; gutsy doesn't need you anymore?
<noelferreira> i lost my wireless conection all the time using the roaming. what could be  the problem?
<gRaCiOsO> excuse me im new on ubuntu and im trying to install my sound driver card but i dont know where to see what driver i need to look for someone could help me?
<CorruptTerrorist> argh... my sound no work!!
<Amaranth> bastid_raZor: Nope, the packages in gutsy are newer than the ones in my repo. My repo was a backport of the stuff we were doing in gutsy and I stopped updating it around the time of gutsy beta.
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: so you got the driver installed and the resolution changed?
<ju1> do you have any idea how to force 5.1 sound into VLC (ubuntu 7.10 realtek ALC882) ?
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, no
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm gonna upgrade to 7.10 first i think
<Amaranth> bastid_raZor: If you have gutsy-backports enabled you'll also get a version even better than was in gutsy release :)
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: then don't bother trying to fix other issues until you do :-p
<noelferreira> i lost my wireless conection all the time using the roaming. what could be  the problem?
<up_the_irons> heh, easy question: i'm running ubuntu 7.10, stock window manager (gnome), how do i get my desktop icons to appear on the *right* side by default?
<bastid_raZor> Amaranth; interesting. that is good to know.
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: also, if you didn't know, there aren't "official" X-Fi drivers out, just beta x64 ones that I know of
<Greyhound|NB> is it safe to shrink my C (NTFS) partition with gparted from the ubuntu 7.10 liveCD?
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, x-fi?
<mahmoud2> Greyhound|NB: what Windows version do you have on C?
<faileas> Greyhound|NB: windows xp or vista?
<Greyhound|NB> mahmoud2:  xp sp2
<faileas> should be ok
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: never mind, i thought since you had an 8800 you might also have a soundblaster X-fi sound card too
<gRaCiOsO> excuse me im new on ubuntu and im trying to install my sound driver card but i dont know where to see what driver i need to look for....... someone could help me?
<Greyhound|NB> there's no chance of data loss, is there?
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, built-in Realtek
<lex> Greyhound|NB: Oh, there is
<IndyGunFreak> gRaCiOsO: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes, and see how it identifies your sound device
<jonnymac> I really need some one to one help. My computer has screwed up and I have three essays on the go
<bastid_raZor> Greyhound|NB; from my experience you'll still have to do a repair on windows with the install CD.. windows puts system files all over a partition and some will be erased
<noelferreira> i lost my wireless conection all the time using the roaming. what could be  the problem?
<robboplus_> which 7.10 works faster? desktop or server?
<robboplus_> i mean what are the main differences?
<IndyGunFreak> robboplus_: probably server cuz its CLI
<Greyhound|NB> the partition is 28 GB GB, of which 14 GB are free and I want to make a 5 GB partition for ubuntu out of those 14 GB that are free...
<lex> Greyhound|NB: for the best results, boot the windows install and defrag a few times in an attempt to move everything you can to the inner parts of the drives platter
<IndyGunFreak> robboplus_: server is to.. run a server, and does not have a GUI.. desktop is for a desktop/laptop and has a GUI
<gRaCiOsO> IndyGunFreak:  i tryied it but i did not know what was the sound driver card name if i do a pastebin of it could u see and help me with that?
<robboplus_> so server one isn't the one for fancy desktops etc.
<IndyGunFreak> gRaCiOsO: sure..
<susa> i
<Ashfire908> robboplus_, desktop gives you a desktop computer, server gives you a gui-less server.
<susa> I
<noelferreira> i lost my wireless conection all the time using the roaming. what could be  the problem?
<jonnymac> the computer keeps booting into safe mode, I can't recover my documents and am beginning to freak out a little bit
<susa> No , Brasilian
<susa> suse
<noelferreira> i lost my wireless conection all the time using the roaming. what could be  the problem?
<Ashfire908> robboplus_, the only (main) difference is the default packages.
<n2diy> how do I make a remote bell ring on an ssh connection
<susa> wireless
<lex> jonnymac: even in safe mode you should be able to access the files ?
<MrBIOS-_> hi there, is anyone here aware of where I might find some help with SILO for SPARCbuntu?
<susa> zz
<susa> zz
<susa> zz
<MrBIOS-_> it's failing to install
<bibby> noelferreira: are you using multiple AP or single AP?
<susa> Heloooo
<miyarstim> install server then apt-get xubuntu-desktop :P
<susa>  :o
<jonnymac> it wont let me recover the file since I can't click the button, the window is larger than the screen
<Vaylence> anyone know how to set up a static ip?
<jonnymac> I have no idea what's going on
<Vaylence> lol
<lex> jonnymac: we are talking about ubuntu right?
<jonnymac> yep
<bibby> vaylence: you can manually configure ur network connections...is that what u mean?
<gRaCiOsO> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57133/ it is
<Vaylence> I'm trying to set up this port forwarding business for Azureus
<Vaylence> and I'm failing epicly
<noelferreira> single bibby
<lex> jonnymac: you should be able to right click the file browser in the menu bar on the bottom and resize it
<susa>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
<jonnymac> All of a sudden theres two different sets of ubuntu startup in GRUB and all the icons are supersized
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<bibby> vaylence:  /join azureus-support
<Mega_byte> hi everyone, does anyone know, please, how to install ndiswrapper under Wubi? (the synaptic manager doesn't have this option)
<Vaylence> I found a bunch of tutorials for XP and what not, but nothing really helpful for linux or ubuntu
<PriceChild> !offtopic | susa
<ubotu> susa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lex> jonnymac: did you recently upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 or something of the like?
<bibby> noelferreira: what client manager are you using?
<jonnymac> but all the windows are huge
<susa>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
<susa>   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
<susa>   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
<jonnymac> nopedon't think so
<Mega_byte> anyone can help, please?
<Vaylence> I guess susa is having a good day
<noelferreira> network manager 0.6.5 bibby
<jonnymac> susa's smileys just blocked out my entire screen
<IndyGunFreak> gRaCiOsO: i'm guessing this one...   00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<Ashfire908> !ask | Mega_byte
<ubotu> Mega_byte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lex> jonnymac: oh well, it's normal i think; just boot into the top one. your graphics driver may have gotten reset and the resolution is just really small
<Mega_byte> Ashfire908, I already asked the question above ;)
<killux> hey, i have a linksys wusb11 wireless adapter
<Mega_byte> <Mega_byte>hi everyone, does anyone know, please, how to install ndiswrapper under Wubi? (the synaptic manager doesn't have this option)
<jonnymac> that's what I've been doind
<davide_> msg MoN|008 XDCC SEND #1
<Ashfire908> Mega_byte, i really need to stop skimming......
<IndyGunFreak> gRaCiOsO: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-570442.html
<lex> jonnymac: changing the resolution or the driver?
<gRaCiOsO> IndyGunFreak:  well but do i have to look for the driver with that name?
<jonnymac> I've rebooted several times
<killux> i am connected to the internet but the network manager doesnt think so, this is a problem because some apps (pidgin) relayy on the net manager
<jonnymac> how do I do that?
<CorruptTerrorist> does Wubi support ubuntu 7.10 ??
<bibby> noelferreira: ruined that idea, ill keep thinking about it but not sure what would cause that at this point.
<IndyGunFreak> gRaCiOsO: follow that link i just sent you
<Mega_byte> yup wubi does support it but in beta version
<jonnymac> I'm seriously Ubuntly challenged, only use it cos I hate Windows and really like Ubuntu
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: you need to find the alpha build, but yes it does
<bibby> sorry :(
<lex> jonnymac: in the system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<killux> is there anyway i can completely turn off network manager>?
<gRaCiOsO> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks for ur help jeje
<IndyGunFreak> np
<jonnymac> 640x480
<jonnymac> and it doesn't list any other choices
<bastid_raZor> jonnymac; or in a terminal run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lex> jonnymac: that'd be the problem; so your driver isn't right then; reconfigure your xserver
<lex> err; thanks bastid_raZor
<x-faktor> Hi, do you know how to say to VLC to set up 5.1 by default and not 2.0 stereo?
<bastid_raZor> lex; oh i guess that was intended for you.
<Mega_byte> anyone know, please, how to install ndiswrapper under Wubi? (the synaptic manager doesn't have this option)
<sudobash> jonnymac keeping using it... give it a year and you will knowit
<stormze2> I am installing Gutsy, trying to reuse LVM partitions during the install, but the installer doesn't see them.  I found this link: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem, which gets me to being able to see the volgroup, but the installer still doesn't see the paritions.  How do I get the installer to see them as well?
<lex> bastid_raZor: no, it was for him, but that's what i was getting to; you just beat me to the punch
<faileas> Mega_byte: it should be the same way as a normal install
<n2diy> how do I ring the "bell" on the other end of an SSH connection?
<ed1t> how do i enable multiverse?
<jonnymac> xserver driver nsc or nv?
<sudobash> Ive been using linux for a long time but I have been using ubuntu for a year and a half or so and I love it
<lex> nv
<Mega_byte> failaes, the usual .debs won't work, and compiling says that the lib6 is old, but updating it needs a connection which I don't have yet :/
<lex> jonnymac: assuming you have an nvidia video card
<Ashfire908> stormze2 i think you need to use the alternate cd's installer and then select configure lvm partitions or smoething like that.
<Fioz> hi ppl
<Fioz> who got leopard
<Fioz> mac os x
<Vaylence> Hi Fioz
<Fioz> hi Vaylence
<ed1t> Fioz i do
<Ashfire908> stormze2, idk if the normal installer understands it
<jonnymac> how much memory to be used by the video card (kb)?
<Fioz> have u got mac leopard
<Fioz> ??
<Fioz> ok
<ed1t> yes
<x0rg62> no
<Mega_byte> faileas: any ideas?
<Fioz> when u connect usb key
<stormze2> Ashfire908: Can I download that installer by itself, or do I need to re-download a whole ISO to get it?
<Vaylence> negatron, no mac here
<CorruptTerrorist> ARGH!!! i need to download the 7.10 distro which has the wubi on it
<Fioz> in u macbook
<faileas> Mega_byte: it should work the same way as for a real install
<Fioz> it mount a disk
<ed1t> yes
<lex> jonnymac: eh, just leave it what it's at; for the most part the default settings should be ok. when the resolution comes around just make sure the check 1024x786 and up
<Ashfire908> stormze2, i doubt it...
<Fioz> what is the path of this mounted image ?
<ed1t> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: the alt. install cd is a separte ISO file...
<Mega_byte> faileas, it doesn't :/ it says Errors were encountered while processing
<Ashfire908> does the normal desktop cd support configuring lvm partitions?
<Vaylence> Does anyone know how to set up a static IP in Ubuntu?
<bibby> ash: i dont think it does??
<sudobash> Vaylence: man ifconfig
<Fioz> cauz on my ubuntu systeme i install samba
<Stormx2> IndyGunFreak: is it now?
<sudobash> or you can use the system->administration->Network to set static IP
<Fioz> i can read and file
<Ashfire908> Vaylence, either edit the /etc/network/interface file or use network manager
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: as far as i know.. but sorry, that wasn't for you.. :)
<sudobash> but ifconfig is a good command to learn
<Stormx2> :) i know
<Fioz> i can't see the usb key via samba
<ed1t> Fioz /Volumes
<jonnymac> is 1280 x 800 normal resolution?
<Fioz> excellent ed1t
<Fioz> thx a lot
<Ashfire908> stormze2, i think you have to download the alt cd iso and reburn.
<ed1t> np
<Fioz> with full of my heard
<Fioz> i waist 1 hour
<IndyGunFreak> stormze2: you need to download a separate CD for the alt. install cd
<Fioz> thx
<Fioz> u very helpfull
<Fioz> bye
<lex> jonnymac: that sounds like widescreen, 1024x786, 1280x1024, and 1600x1200 are the most common i think
<ed1t> is there a way in ubuntu to "collect garbage" ? free up memory
<IndyGunFreak> thankj goodness, one more 1 line sentence, and i'd go nuts.
<jonnymac> nothing has changed should I now reboot?
<Colecionador> hi.. i'm having problems to get php5-gd working in ubuntu 7.10.. can someone here help me? x.x
<lex> jonnymac: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<stormze2> what is the bittorrent downloader's file name?
<sudobash> stormze2 you can use azereus or utorrent (with wine)
<Ashfire908> stormze2, idk off the top of my head, i think you can find the url on the download page
<sudobash> utorrent works very well with wine
<bastid_raZor> Stormx2; or transmission.. i hear transmission is going to be the default torrent app in hardy
<Colecionador> anyone plz? :P
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: stormze2 yes, the alt. install cd is on the ubuntu page.. you have to select "alternate download locations"... then find it on a server, the filename will have alternate in it.
<mysterycool> i am trying to use Artweaver via wine. I installed it successfully but when I try to run it the program pops up a message that says "The TAHOMA and/or TIMES NEW ROMAN font could not be loaded. Please install the missing fonts".
<mysterycool> * i
<cmueller> rtorrent is my personall fav now
<Stormx2> bastid_raZor: is it now?
<kharloss> hi there.  i have this  Acces point.   i don`t have a manual .  i need to know how can i found my default factory IP adress. http://www.zioncom.net/products/wireless/ap0103_features.htm#
<kharloss> any help ?
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: so with this wubi or whatever are you running linux as a seperate os or in windows like it's a program?
<zphinx> Is unbuntu known to not have a working install with 8800 gt cards?
<bastid_raZor> Stormx2; no
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, yes
<IndyGunFreak> mysterycool: ok, download the font and install it.
<lex> zphinx: it may take a smide more work, but it can work just fine
<bibby> kharloss: 192.168.1.1 is most defaults have u tried that
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, aparrently wubi comes on the 7.10 iso
<mysterycool> IndyGunFreak: I already put Tahoma in the Fonts folder of wine and copied a .ttf and renamed it to times new roman.ttf
<Mega_byte> anyone know, please, how to install ndiswrapper under Wubi? (the synaptic manager doesn't have this option, and the regular debs for ubuntu won't work)
<sudobash> zphinx there a few different ways to install drivers
<zphinx> sudobash: like?
<stormze2> anyone know the path to bittorrent-gui?
<mysterycool> *putted
<sudobash> restricted drivers manager, synaptic or apt, nvidia website
<sudobash> aptitude is my choice
<zphinx> ehm
<zphinx> how do you fiugre i do that during an install?
<mysterycool> i am trying to use Artweaver via wine. I installed it successfully but when I try to run it the program pops up a message that says "The TAHOMA and/or TIMES NEW ROMAN font could not be loaded. Please install the missing fonts".
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, if i have to do a ctrl+alt+f2 on boot of 7.10, what driver should i choose? vesa?
<sudobash> zphinx are you having trouble booting the live cd?
<brambo> I can't seem to get youtube to work, anyone help me with flash?
<zphinx> yes
<sudobash> brambo firefox?
<brambo> yes firefox
<benpicco> Hi, i got a problem: I installed ubuntu on a machine using the desktop install cd -  worked fine and booted from cd, but now, after instal, it won't mount any cd
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: nv or nvidia
<sudobash> go to the flash site it will install to firefox for you... I think there is a script you can run also and you could check synaptic
<CorruptTerrorist> lex, ok thanks
<sudobash> zphinx what are the errors you are getting?
<lex> zphinx: you should be able to install with all the generic drivers then change them later
<zphinx> no screen availible *x*
<zphinx> cant remember the resolution.
<sudobash> yeah live cd uses vesa drivers i believe
<lex> zphinx: you don't have two monitors plugged in atm do you?
<zphinx> no
<brambo> check synaptic for flash?
<CorruptTerrorist> omg... the flurry screensaver is like mac osx
<sudobash> one second brambo
<brambo> ty
<lex> zphinx: have you finished the install or is it just not loading x
<zphinx> Not loading x.
<sudobash> brambo:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<lex> zphinx: have you reconfigured the xserver-xorg?
<sudobash> how could he do that when booting live cd
<sudobash> if he isnt at a prompt
<sudobash> i guess the xorg files couldbe corrupt
<lex> oh, i was under the assumption that he'd already installed but it was botching on the startup
<sudobash> the iso he downloaded
<sudobash> maybe he did
<sudobash> lex did you finish install or not?
<zphinx> No, it actually locks up after it cant find a screen.
<zphinx> And its on a viritual image via wubi
<lex> sudobash: i'm not hte one installing / having probs :-p
<sudobash> oops sorry... st0ned
<brambo> sudobash: that all seems to be for 32bit
<brambo> sudobash: i have 64bit
<jonnymac> lex: it still hasn't worked
<z4w3p_> morning guys..
<lex> zphinx: if your wanting to play with linux from windows, you could always try vmware, the applets are free
<sudobash> sorry i didnt see you say 64
<zphinx> Nice wording there.
<lex> jonnymac: eh, where were we?
<zphinx> I do have vmware, and i dont "play" with linux from windows.
<sudobash> If you have Ubuntu AMD64 Flash doesn't natively work on the Ubuntu 64-bit edition
<sudobash> but you can you a wrapper i think
<jonnymac> I restarted the computer and a window came up saying that the expected screen wasn't found etc
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lex> guess your not the only stoned one sudobash ;-p
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<sudobash> there is the 64bit flash plugin wrapper
<jonnymac> is ther eanyway i can rerun a previous version of ubuntu, like before the last update?
<sudobash> i swear... google is your friend.
<lex> jonnymac: remember that second linux option on the GRUB; try loading that
<jonnymac> have already tried that, it's just the same resolution
<brambo> sudobash, ok i will try that new link you said
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have this computer with three six gig drives in it, and i want to rename the extra two fujitsu and maxtor respectivly for /dev/hdd and /dev/hdb, how can i do this?
<lex> isn't there also a really good post about using the wrapper for flash x64 on the fourms as well?
<sudobash> or indygunfreak said:You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<usser> brambo: flash is pretty easy in gutsy
<usser> brambo: just apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lex> jonnymac: weird, so you can't change the resolution after you log in?
<sudobash> yeah thats at the link i sent him usser...
<sudobash> google is magic
<jonnymac> nope, there's no drop down options
<regeya> woo-hoo, woo-hoo-hoo, woo-hoo, woo-hoo-hoo
<lex> jonnymac: eh, when you click system the menu doesn't show up?
<SmashCat> Yay! Got my new network card working, and it only took 2 hours! Turns out that Ubuntu stores information about new network cards in some rules file. Every time a new card is added, OR a card is changed, the number is incremented, and the old, nonexistant hardware is left assigned to the old number. So as I'd tried several cards, my eth card was actually eth4 - even though there were no other cards in the machine. Great!
<usser> sudobash: oh ok
<NB2000> odd...
<benpicco> some ideas about my drive-is-not-mounted problem?
<Brad01> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop following these directons https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<Brad01> I don't understand step 3
<jonnymac> when I enter screen resolution it only offers me the one option 640x480
<lex> jonnymac: go into the admin menu and open screens and graphics
<sudobash> jonnymac you may need to edit your xorg config
<SmashCat> Wish I'd known that, it would have saved a hell of a headache :-)
<Jordan_U> sudobash, $nick =~ s/bash/ -s/            :)
<IndyGunFreak> !res | jonnyboy37
<ubotu> jonnyboy37: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> benpicco, How are you trying to mount it?
<lex> we've done that with him guys
<jonnymac> I've just done that and I didn't work
<lex> we're one step away from editing his xorg manually
<DB44> hmm.. my sound on my laptop doesn't seem to work.. how do i know if it's outputing via headphones or the speakers ?
<Squawk_> Brad01, thats setting up your puter as a dhcp server (thats what dnsmasq is)
<lex> jonnymac: did you open the screens and graphics?
<IndyGunFreak> jonnymac: then you did something wrong
<jonnymac> can i not just go back to my old ubuntu
<void^> SmashCat: just be happy you didn't actually go as far as getting kernel 2.4 ;)
<Brad01> Squawk, I don't know what to put in the places
<IndyGunFreak> jonnymac: what are you using now?
<sudobash> if you send me your xorg file jonny i will see if it is right for 1280x1024
<suncydu> video problems... My videos is only black and white.... where colour yesterday... Anyone know whats wrong??
<jonnymac> screens and graphics... in Systems -preferences?
<achandrashekar> how do you use wget to download files larger than 2gb
<Squawk> Brad01, the box below gives you pretty good examples
<achandrashekar> ??
<lex> system -> admin
<benpicco> Jordan_U: it should be automounted, but also manual mount gives me mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb (using -t iso9660)
<sudobash> yeah that will let you change your res if your xorg will allow it
<Brad01> Squawk, Can I just use those?
<Jordan_U> achandrashekar, What file system are you saving them to ?
<DB44> i have a lenovo 3000 n100 laptop, but the audio isn't working (i have mixer, but i don't hear anything, and the sound tests fail) any ideas ??
<ASTURIAS> I have Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.10 and the Desktop Effects wont work. I have ATI Radeon 200M XPRESS Video Card
<bluefoxx> anyone know how to use the rename command to rename a internally root owned volume?i think it should be "sudo rename -v /dev/hdb <new volume name>" but that doesnt work, gives me a fuzzy message about incorrect suntax. help please?
<astro76> achandrashekar: wget has no such limit, what filesystem are you writing to?
<jonnymac> I'm using ubuntu, everything works but I had to change my keyboard config cos it came up as Englsih as opposed to French
<Jordan_U> benpicco, What FS type is it really?
<n2diy> how do I ring the "bell" on the other end of an SSH connection?
<achandrashekar> Jordan_U: default ubuntu files system...errmm..i think its ext3
<jonnymac> the only other thing I don't know how to do is the screen resolution
<benpicco> Jordan_U: it´s a ordinary CDrom
<Squawk> Brad, do you actualy needs a dhcp server?
<lex> jonnymac: did you go to system -> admin -> screens and graphics?
<bulkah> ubuntu-tr
<glam> I run du, it shows that my disk is 100% full, how do I go about to delete some files and make some room?
<glam> du
<Indiadev_Techie> how do i stream radio in ubuntu for free ???
<suncydu> anyone know why my videos is black and white???
<chocolatewithmin> are medibuntu, cannonical partner chanel and security updates repos having problems?
<Squawk> glam, rm filename?
<achandrashekar> astro76: are you sure ? - http://software.lpetrov.net/wget-LFS/
<Jordan_U> benpicco, I assume you have tried other CDROM's / using the same drive with another OS?
<jonnymac> still only offers me the one option, no dropdown option
<IndyGunFreak> chocolatewithmin: mine's been fin
<usser> Indiadev_Techie: take a look at icecast
<IndyGunFreak> *fine
<usser> !icecast | Indiadev_Techie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> achandrashekar: I didn't think so ;)
<lex> jonnymac: change the monitor type
<CorruptTerrorist> is wubi 7.10 on the guttsy gibbon iso?
<benpicco> Jordan_U: i tried several cds, also booted from other live ds, so both the drive and the cds should be working
<sudobash> IndiaDev XMMS
<benpicco> *cds
<achandrashekar> astro76: I tried to wget a 4.4gb iso, and it only gave me the partial download
<glam> actuall I run df, it shows that my root directory is full, and I only have one partitions for my installation, my questions is what kind of files, I could remove to make room for my system.
<sudobash> Jordan_U... @?
<Brad01> Squawk, My router does dhcp
<Squawk> Brad01, if you dont know what/how a dhcp server is/works, are you sure you need to install in the way you are?
<lex> jo
<speeddemon8803> CorruptTerrorist: I do believe so.
<astro76> glam: start with a sudo apt-get clean
<Jordan_U> CorruptTerrorist, Sort of. I believe it only has the functionality to use ntldr to boot from the CD without changing BIOS options, not to do an actual wubi install
<CorruptTerrorist> kk, just checking speeddemon8803
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: no
<chocolatewithmin> IndyGunFreak: maybe national server is under maintenance, but what does mean when synaptic says ''404 error''?
<faileas> NAFAIK
<ASTURIAS> Help! - Desktop Effects could not be enabled... Ubuntu Feisty 7.10 - ATI Radeon 200M XPRESS Video Card
<CorruptTerrorist> faileas, you sure?
<speeddemon8803> but...im not sure...
<Brad01> Squawk, The laptop has no other way to install it, it's a Laitude L400
<DB44> i have a lenovo 3000 n100 laptop, but the audio isn't working (i have mixer, but i don't hear anything, and the sound tests fail) any ideas ??
<IndyGunFreak> chocolatewithmin: not connecting for soem reason i do believe
<bluefoxx> or is there some way i can have them changed so user owns the extra two internal drives and hey are mounted automatically into some folders in user's home folder, EG /dev/hdd into /home/user/Docs and /dev/hdb into /home/user/Multimedia?
<glam> astro76: I did that sudo apt-get clean, but still 100% full.
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: wubi 7.10 is an alpha so i doubt it
<usser> Brad01: what about usb flash drive
<Squawk> Brad01, ok I would skip the dnsmasq config, I dont see why you would need it
<n2diy> glam: you could start with Open Office, it can be replaced with Abiword and Gnumeric.
<sudobash> Jordan_U are u an @?
<bluefoxx> anyone??...
<speeddemon8803> faileas, i thought it was...maybe im wrong....
 * speeddemon8803 shrugs
<lex> bluefoxx: edit your fstab to mount them
<Indiadev_Techie> usser: thax :)
<jonnymac> what kind of monitor shall I change it to, it doesn't have my model... ASUS
<usser> Indiadev_Techie: np
<lex> jonnymac: generic with the resolution you want should suffice
<joecurlee> hi, i'm running ubuntu 7.10. i have an external firewire hd and when I plug it in it isn't recognized by the system at all... it does power up, but does not auto mount
<ASTURIAS> Help! - Desktop Effects could not be enabled... Ubuntu Feisty 7.10 - ATI Radeon 200M XPRESS Video Card
<jonnymac> asks me to choose a driver file?
<joecurlee> the system may be recognizing it, but i'm not sure how to check for this sort of thing... have been doing research but nothing is helping out too much
<sudobash> joecurlee find out what it represents in /dev/ and mount it
<glam> do I clean up the /var/log file?
<Brad01> Squawk, Should I follow the rest of the article then?
<DB44> how can i check why i have no soudn ?
<lex> jonnymac: you should be able to just choose one
<usser> joecurlee: see if anything new appears in /dev
<speeddemon8803> !sound | db44
<ubotu> db44: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usser> ie unplug it
<ZeroIsAHuman> hey yall
<usser> joecurlee: unplug it and do ls /dev/*d*
<IndyGunFreak> DB44: whats your sound device?
<charles__> anyone know how to append my pgp signature to the bottom of my messages as opposed to the top in thunderbird?
<ZeroIsAHuman> just finished setting up my ubuntu from fresh install :D
<usser> joecurlee: then plug it back in and do ls /dev/*d* again
<chocolatewithmin> IndyGunFreak: do yo know the name of the application which allows you change server country? (i have currently installed linuxmint, a ubuntu based distro, so the application is not installed by default)
<speeddemon8803> ZerolsAHuman, nice isnt it? :D
<joecurlee> ok
<usser> joecurlee: see if anynithing new appeared
<DB44> IndyGunFreak: sec i'm rebooting
<Squawk> Brad01, your just trying to install ubuntu via netboot, right? then I would do what it says at the top of the article, since I don't see how that particular guide is relevant to your situation
<joecurlee> now i'll plug it in and do it again
<swatTX> problem: everything boots normally (as far as I can tell) and I enter my username and password but the screen just sits there... forever
<IndyGunFreak> chocolatewithmin: no i don't
<benpicco> Jordan_U: the drive is owned by the group 'disc', but i already added my to it
<Squawk> Brad01, sorry man I gotta go
<speeddemon8803> What exactly is the wubi.exe file for?
<joecurlee> usser: yes list changed after plugging it in
<swatTX> I can get to the terminal however I don't have an internet connection to be able to 'apt-get'
<usser> joecurlee: u are looking for something like sda or sdb or something like that
<ASTURIAS> Help! - Desktop Effects could not be enabled... Ubuntu Feisty 7.10 - ATI Radeon 200M XPRESS Video Card
<joecurlee> usser: any idea why it won't auto mount?
<jerbear> i realize it was just released but does anyone have an idea as to when the python 2.5.2 release will make its way into the repositories?
<speeddemon8803> !repeat | asturias
<ubotu> asturias: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ZeroIsAHuman> does anyone know how to launch ie 6 once installed thru tatanka.com
<ZeroIsAHuman> ?
<Brad01> Is any here familiar with net-based installs?
<speeddemon8803> !patience | asturias
<ubotu> asturias: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<usser> joecurlee: dunno because it doesnt know where to mount
<joecurlee> usser: found  sdb
<WhiteNerd> Hoe do I transfer files between my mac and my Xubuntu box
<usser> joecurlee: whats its name in /dev?
<DB44> IndyGunFreak: i have an intel corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controlle (Rev 02)
<sudobash> swatTX when you say it sits there
<lex> ASTURIAS: are you using dual monitors?
<sudobash> is it a blink cursor?
<ASTURIAS> No
<sudobash> blinking*
<WhiteNerd> How do I transfer files between my mac and my Xubuntu box
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | DB44
<ubotu> DB44: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<CVD-PR> sup
<usser> joecurlee: any partitions on it ie sdb1 sdb2 or such?
<speeddemon8803> See...patience pays off asturias :D
<swatTX> sudobash, no. it is a laptop
<DB44> thanks !
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<sudobash> so it is loading
<joecurlee> usser: /dev/sdb... before and after plugging in there were sda1, sda2 and sda5
<sudobash> for a long time and then what?
<ASTURIAS> I installed xserver-xgl and changed the 0 to 1 on the xorg.conf (I think) and nothing fixes the problem
<usser> joecurlee: looks like its unformatted is it a new drive?
<chocolatewithmin> hola: have you installed cheese?
<WhiteNerd> How do I transfer files between my mac and my Xubuntu box
<lex> ASTURIAS: so compiz or whatever is installed then?
<joecurlee> no it's got content but formatted by os x
<hola> chocolatewithmin: it is not recognized
<ASTURIAS> No
<NB2000> ftp transfer comes to mind.
<DB44> IndyGunFreak: i need to recompile ALSA ??
<sudobash> lol
<Brad01> Can someone please help me install linux onto a Dell Latitude L400 with no optical/floppy drive and can't boot of usb
<IndyGunFreak> WhiteNerd: you'er gonna have to set up a partition that they can both see, Fat32 is the most common i do believe.
<joecurlee> usser: can linux not read a mac formatted drive?
<usser> WhiteNerd: lots of ways the easiest is probably to setup a local ftp server
<ASTURIAS> I did a fresh install
<Jordan_U> WhiteNerd, samba or scp
<IndyGunFreak> DB44: most of the time.
<ZeroIsAHuman> does anyone know how to launch ie 6 once installed thru tatanka.com
<IndyGunFreak> DB44: what model PC do you have
<usser> joecurlee: nope should recognize it
<speeddemon8803> !netboot | brad01
<ubotu> brad01: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sudobash> ubuntu has a great ftp client its called sudo nautilus
<Jordan_U> joecurlee, Linux can read hfs+
<swatTX> nothing. i can ctrl+alt+f2 and login and look around but otherwise it just sits at the blank default screen with just a working mouse
<lex> ASTURIAS: isn't that a compiz feature? or am i mistaken. try installing it and see if that help
<usser> joecurlee: in any case try sudo /dev/sdb /mnt
<DB44> IndyGunFreak: lenovo 3000 n100
<usser> joecurlee: err sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<ASTURIAS> in Synaptic?
<lex> yeah
<joecurlee> usser: will do
<ASTURIAS> Ok
<usser> joecurlee: and see if it mounts
<WhiteNerd> Does linux not recognize hfs+?
<jerbear> i realize it was just released but does anyone have an idea as to when the python 2.5.2 release will make its way into the repositories?
<CorruptTerrorist> i have vista... can i use wubi with gutsy gibbon?
<sudobash> <Jordan_U> joecurlee, Linux can read hfs+
<ASTURIAS> I have another question
<NForc3r> hey guys how to i run winedoors
<charles__> anyone know how to append my pgp signature to the bottom of my messages as opposed to the top in thunderbird?
<CorruptTerrorist> i have vista... can i use wubi *8.04 with gutsy gibbon?
<jonnymac> Lex: I love you and want to have your babies, you are the champion of all the Ubuntly Challenged as well as all the other beautiful people in this room
<CorruptTerrorist> correction
<NForc3r> i installed the deb file but dont know how to run it
<lex> jonnymac: worked eh?
<chocolatewithmin> hola: not recognized, i'm spanish i dont understood you? could you express yourself by another way?
<ASTURIAS> I see many times that I can go to System > Preferences and Appearance, But I don't have Appearance in my panel!!!
<lex> ASTURIAS: what?
<jonnymac> I'll admit that I blush when I think how easy it was to fix
<speeddemon8803> lex, looks like you made someone VERY happy :P
<Jordan_U> !es | chocolatewithmin
<ubotu> chocolatewithmin: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lex> ASTURIAS: right click the system menu and edit it
<IndyGunFreak> DB44: i might have a fix for you, type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<NForc3r> ???
<lex> speeddemon8803: yeah, appears so lol
<sudobash> wait room your going to fast... im stoned... slow down to my speed :p
<hola> chocolatewithmin: in italina is fine?
<ASTURIAS> Ok,Thanks
<jonnymac> thank you again, must dash to my essay now, mwah, x
<swatTX> sudobash, sorry. the screen was scrolling a little too quick for me to keep up. any ideas?
<lex> good luck
<speeddemon8803> sudobash: keep up then ;)
<sudobash> lol
<sudobash> the laptop issue swat?
<lex> swatTX: what drivers ect you using?
<rambo3> !gfxboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Brad01> I'm trying to follow this installation guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<sudobash> so it is loading at a black screen? now blinking cursor for input?
<chocolatewithmin> hola: italian? i don't understand it, sorry, but what do you tried to say, you don't know the cheese app?
<swatTX> lex, just the defaults that gibbon comes with. i never activated the restricted drivers. this is a fairly new install
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<hola> chocolatewithmin: the problem is that kubuntu does not recognize the cam
<hola> no /dev/video is created
<sudobash> intel chipset swatTX?
<joecurlee> usser: just mounted :)
<speeddemon8803> !netboot > speeddemon8803
<lex> swatTX: it sounds like an xorg config problem with the graphics card or monitor. i think i've had the problem before. what video card do you ahve?
<Brad01> Here is my network info http://pastebin.com/m1882fe87 can someone show me what to use in the places?
<swatTX> sudobash, AMD
<chocolatewithmin> hola: so, have you tried to install an app which detects it?
<consfearacy> !netboot > consfearacy
<hola> chocolatewithmin: of course
<joecurlee> usser: (had to answer phone)... so i'm assuming i'll have to do this every time I want to use it?
<sudobash> thats your processor... maybe ATI video or Nvidia? hopefully not intel :p
<CorruptTerrorist> what is Alpha5?
<Brad01> pre-beta
<chocolatewithmin> hola: waht apps have you tried?
<swatTX> lex, i think i might've deleted some core files on accident when trying to undo some other changes.
<lex> haha
<PriceChild> !hardy | chocolatewithmin
<ubotu> chocolatewithmin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hola> chocolatewithmin: amsn, gqcam, camorana etc
<lex> swatTX: hate when that happens
<sudobash> swatx it doesnt let you input anything from kb?
<swatTX> sudobash, sorry. kb?
#ubuntu 2008-02-24
<sudobash> keyboard
<lex> man you type quick stoned
<CorruptTerrorist> is wubi on the hardy alpha 5?
<PriceChild> CorruptTerrorist, wubi is not part of ubuntu in any way
<sudobash> yeah i just cant read as fast
<swatTX> lex, indeed. and the kicker is i can't figure out why i don't have internet connection to do a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<chocolatewithmin> hola: cam model?
<lex> swatTX: are you using 7.04?
<sudobash> oh it is net problem... lol...
<swatTX> lex, no 7.10
<Xorothal> 7.04 *shudders*
<sudobash> 6.10 *shudder*
<lex> swatTX: meh i had initial net problems with 7.04; it's why i ask
<hola> chocolatewithmin: 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<swatTX> sudobash, i can use the keyboard however without switching to another screen there is no where to type anything (if i just leave it after logging on)
<CorruptTerrorist> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<marx2k_> has anyone ever had an issue with losing their taskbar in xfce?
<lex> swatTX: so have you configured your dhcp or whatever?
<sudobash> yeah that is normal for x server problems
<n2diy> how do I ring the "bell" on the other end of an SSH connection?
<Cyntrox> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without the CD? Cause the CD doesn't seem to like me... I have Windows and I have a seperate partition for Ubuntu.
<NB2000> CD doesn't like you?
<Brad01> Cyntrox, USb
<sudobash> what happens when you type ifconfig... does it just give you loopback and no eth0 or anything?
<chocolatewithmin> hola: oooops! you have the same cam model i have, and i think the only way is compile de hqca (or similar, i don't know) if you have lucky
<Ashfire> Cyntrox, there's a web install though it takes a usb drive or something so you have the web installer
<Cyntrox> Yeah, I get a lot of errors when trying to install via the CD... No one here could find a solution to the issue. Would an external USB-hard drive work?
<wall2> can anyone help with setting up a dlink wireless router in ubuntu?
<wall2> probably the wrong place to ask but i can't get an answer anywhere else
<ignace72> salut à tous
<ahorriblemess> i had to reinstall ubuntu recently.... I'm having soundcard issues. My headphones don't mute the speakers. I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750 (I actually added to that when I had it working before the re-install) but now it doesn't work at all after everything I've done
<NB2000> Cyntrox What kind of errors?
<hola> chocolatewithmin: how you do it work
<swatTX> lex, i edited my /etc/network/interfaces and make it "auto eth1" on one line and "iface eth1 inet dhcp" on the second.
<mysterycool> how can I run a directory as super user?
<Brad01> What is the Default Gateway, It says I need the default gateway address
<mysterycool> how can I run a directory as super user?
<ahorriblemess> I have sound, the headphone thing doesn't work, I did everything I did last time... but it didn't work THIS time
<Xorothal> wall2: what wireless card do you have?
<sudobash> wall2 yes wrong place to ask but here open firefox and type: http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1
<Ashfire> mysterycool, sudo [command], but you can't run a directory.
<chocolatewithmin> ignace72: s'il vous plait, il y a un irc pour las perssones phrancophones, usez-le
<Cyntrox> Hey, I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 from the website and burned it to a disk, now that I try to start it I get errors - like this: "[  593.999153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen" and "[  606.0476770] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0" Anyone know what's wrong?
<PriceChild> !fr | ignace72
<ubotu> ignace72: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Cyntrox> (yay for copypasta)
<regeya> !fr
<Brad01> mysterycool, sudo nautilus
<wall2> i ran the setup for the router, but i can't get a wireless signal
<mysterycool> Ashfire: not run, but be able to manage the directory as super user :p
<lex> swatTX: isn't it usualy start at eth0?
<Xorothal> wall2: you might be out of range. Can you get a signal in windows?
<NB2000> Cyntrox I might try burning it at the slowest speed possible.
<swatTX> sudobash, ifconfig shows eth0, eth1, and (just noticed this one) eth1:avah entry
<chocolatewithmin> hola: no, i didn't have lucky :-(
<Anja> hi, can anyone help me troubleshoot my speakers?
<hola> chocolatewithmin: ok
<wall2> i'm only 5 feet from the router
<swatTX> lex. I've tried swapping out eth0 and eth1. no luck on either.
 * speeddemon8803 cries.....my ubuntu cd isnt booting anymore
<Anja> i have no idea why they wouldn't work... :(
<Xorothal> wall2: ok, what wireless card do you have
<sudobash> wall2 you need to connect to router over ethernet cable
<wall2> i can pick up other wirelss signals, but i can't get mine
<Cyntrox> NB2000, I burned it at 40x I believe... Is that too much?
<mysterycool> Bard01 & Ashfire: Thanks :D
<joecurlee> ok, so i got my firewire drive mounted (thanks to everyone who helped especially usser) but now when I cd to it I can't see any files. system monitor shows it as 100% full (which it's not quite... there are a few hundred MBs left)
<lex> swatTX this is with a fresh install right?
<chocolatewithmin> hola: I think it's a bit stupid, but have you tried to install the driver on wine?
<sudobash> swatTX you probably have a 169. something address dontyou
<NB2000> Cyntrox  I have had older drives that just don't like a quick burned CD.
<sudobash> on that eth1:avah
<speeddemon8803> cyntrox, try burning at the lowest possible speed :)
<NB2000> Cyntrox I say it might be worth a shot.
<joecurlee> the exact command i ran was: sudo mount -t hfs -o rw,users /dev/sdb /mnt/myfirewire
<swatTX> lex, other than getting a few codecs through totem i didnt make any changes
<hola> chocolatewithmin: no and you
<wall2> i have the router connected to my ubuntu box via ethernet cable, but i'm trying to get the wireless signal on a macbook
<sudobash> you need to refresh your ethernet adapters swatTX
<Cyntrox> NB2000: I suppose it's worth a shot. I'll try.
<sudobash> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<sudobash> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Xorothal> wall2: try clicking on the network manager in the system tray, connect to other wireless network, put in details and click connect
<NB2000> Cyntrox Good luck with it.
<chocolatewithmin> hola: yes, i have tried it, but no lucky
<sudobash> and the same with the eth1
<wall2> (wrong place to ask i know)
<chocolatewithmin> hola: try it, what can you lose?
<hola> chocolatewithmin: ok.... ihave to change cam so
<Brad01> Can anyone help me follow this article? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<swatTX> sudobash, i'll try that again and see if it works.
<sudobash> you might just want to enable the one ethernet adapter that has the net so you dont get confused
<sudobash> down disables up enables of course
<sudobash> man ifconfig if you get stuck
<Xorothal> wall2: try a mac channel, perhaps...
<Vad1> Where is the icon picture for the trash can stored?
<sudobash> or ifconfig --help
<speeddemon8803> brad01: man thats an advanced tutorial, ive been using for a few years and even im having trouble following that one :/
<JASONCO> hi -- ive got an .avi file that someone sent me in chunks -- one chunk is missing and i cant get it -- ive tried cat-ing all the pieces together -- but it wont bridge the missing piece -- how do i do this?
<NineTeen67Comet> Has anyone used f-spot much? I would like to know how to get back to "all" the pictures after I've clicked a tag?
<swatTX> sudobash, didn't get stuck. up and downed both interfaces and now when I 'ifconfig' the eth1:avah is gone
<joecurlee> ah there we go :) i used -t hfs
<sudobash> wall2 you need iwconfig
<joecurlee> need hfsplus
<Anja> anyone?  help with my speakers?  i tried to go online to their site but i didn't find any drivers there.
<sudobash> tell me what iwconfig say
 * NineTeen67Comet #f-spot if empty
<joecurlee> ok cool, thanks for the help :)
<Anja> and everything's plugged in/on
<Brad01> What's wrong with the speakers?
<wall2> what's iwconfig?
<sudobash> yeah swatTX keep doing the ifconfig and try a ping google.com
<Anja> in the correct hole
<sudobash> when you get a good IP
<Anja> i don't know.... trying to figure it out - they're brand new
<speeddemon8803> Anja, most speakers dont have drivers, its a sound card that uses drivers that could be screwed up :)
<Anja> brand new install of ubuntu
<Anja> oooooooh
<sudobash> wall2 are you in ubuntu or windows?
<Xorothal> wall2: #mac
<speeddemon8803> in fact...i dont think ANY speakers use drivers.
<Anja> the sound is part of the motherboard
<speeddemon8803> yes.
<Anja> i had a pair of yamahas that had some
<speeddemon8803> actually something called your sound card.
<sudobash> oh ok Xorothal knows apparently
<Anja> OK so i should look on the motherboard's disk
<Anja> OK
<speeddemon8803> but you got the general idea :)
<jerbear> i realize it was just released but does anyone have an idea as to when the python 2.5.2 release will make its way into the repositories?
<Anja> thanks.... :)
<Brad01> Can anyone help me follow this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot ?
<speeddemon8803> no, you should look at your sound card itself anja
<sudobash> or you integrated chipset
<Anja> sure
<Xorothal> sudobash: he did say earlier...
<Anja> thank you
<wall2> well my computer that's connected via ethernet cable is ubuntu
<Brad01> I don't know how to do step 3
<speeddemon8803> Your quite welcome Anja.
<speeddemon8803> !sound | anja
<ubotu> anja: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iKap> does anyone in here have any experience with the "bluetooth applet"? i have a simple question/problem.. hoping someone can clear me up on what im doing wrong.
<sudobash> imusthavemissedit
<speeddemon8803> look at that stuff too anja :)
<NB2000> Brad01 basically what it is asking you to do?
<Xorothal> wall2: but you say you want to set up wireless on the mac
<Anja> um... this might sound stupid but - where do i find driver info on ubuntu?
<forrest> stupid ass grub.....hiya folks im receiving the "starting....." hang when booting my xp from grub, possible solutions/alternative boot loaders/ graphical configurationt tools for grub
<swatTX> sudobash, that worked. I've got a net connection now.  i'll continue troubleshooting my original problem now. thanks. 420 =)
<Anja> i'm def. a NOOB user
<sudobash> :)
<wall2> yes, but i'm getting no response from the mac forum, so i came to you guys
<Brad01> NB200, I don't know what to put into these
<lex> i couldn't keep up. movingtoofast
<Brad01>  dhcp-range=<BEGIN_IP_RANGE>,<END_IP_RANGE>,12h dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,<SERVER_IP> dhcp-option=3,<DEFAULT_GW> dhcp-option=6,<DNS_SERVER>
<jakswa>  /join #ubuntu-us-ga
<speeddemon8803> Anja, ubuntu comes with a bunch of drivers in the cd itself....it might be as simple as visiting one of the above websites supplied by Ubotu in the text it told you :)
<NB2000> Brad01 do you really need to setup a dhcp server?
<CorruptTerrorist> um... i have a question... again
<iKap> does anyone in here have any experience with the "bluetooth applet"? i have a simple question/problem.. hoping someone can clear me up on what im doing wrong.
<sudobash> UbotUiscool
<Anja> oh.
<CorruptTerrorist> why does wubi 8.04 download the x64 iso?
<speeddemon8803> Oh and, anja, we were all new users at one time ;) dont worry about that :P
<faileas> ps aux
<Xorothal> wall2: keep trying the mac channel, tbh no-one here's going to help you with your problem
<Brad01> NB200, I want to install ubuntu on a laptop with no other means to boot it and all the tutorials I've seen have mentioned setting up a dhcp server
<faileas> oops ;p
<sudobash> haha im going to have a clone name UbotUisCool
<Jordan_U> !hardy | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wall2> it was worth a shot
<Anja> oh hehe, had to scroll way up, i missed the post with the websites... :)  thank you
<sudobash> BitchX
<forrest> jesus this channel gets heavier use that eve help
<CorruptTerrorist> BUT WHY THE x64 AND NOT THE x86???
<lex> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<speeddemon8803> !caps | CorruptTerroist
<ubotu> CorruptTerroist: please see above
<sudobash> wow they banned me already
<Brad01> ..
<lex> neenja
<symptom> Anja: you might want to familiarize yourself with System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<NB2000> Brad01 You only need one if other machines are going to get access through your laptop.  If you need to it's no big deal.
<sudobash> haha
<exneo> hey are there any search engines with open algarithms
<forrest> whats a good bootloader u guys?
<exneo> I wnt a search engine with open stuff
<speeddemon8803> !grub | forrest
<ubotu> forrest: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marx2k_> forrest: grub
<exneo> grub
<Rorgo> !ldap | rorgo
<speart> I marked a folder for sharing over NFS with the wizard, how can I connect to it from another linux computer on the LAN?
<Rorgo> meh
<exneo> so anybody know of a good search engine with open angarithm
<speart> and Hi everybody
<exneo> ..?
<speeddemon8803> !repeat | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<speart> exneo, want to develop a search engine?
<sudobash> ok so you can can have a clone on freenode but not on #ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> That would be a cool idea :)
<exneo> no don't know anything other than basic html
<forrest> well...im looking for a grub alternative b/c i cant seem to get it configured no matter what i do.
<exneo> but sounds like a good project
<ph0rensic> good afternoon busters!
<speeddemon8803> Exneo, first learn html..THEN we can talk about search engines :P
<exneo> I'll go and try
<x0rg62> afternoon mputer on the LAN?
<x0rg62> [3] [freenode] 3:#ubuntu(+tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged 2,5) [Act: 2]                                                         [1215]
<exneo> k
<x0rg62> [01:15:03] février, dimanche 24 2008
<symptom> Anja: example I went to hardware information then found my soundcard vt8233/a/8235/8237 ac97 audio controler and then under the advanced tab it told me i was using the via 82xx audio driver
<x0rg62> [x0rg62()]
<x0rg62> :oups
<Jordan_U> forrest, There is LILO, but if you think GRUB is hard to configure ... :)
<FloodBot1> x0rg62: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lex> if what your doing doesn't work, try somethign different
<x0rg62> scuse me !
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | X0rg62
<ubotu> X0rg62: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PriceChild> speeddemon8803, the bots do that
<x0rg62> speeddemon8803: this is a mistake
<forrest> its easy as pie to config i just cant get it configed to WORK lol
<forrest> lilo
<forrest> thanks for the tip
<CorruptTerrorist> should i install the x64 or the x86 if i have an intel q6600 quad core?
<forrest> x64 continuously pisses me off
<forrest> x86  is so much easier
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, x86 is easiest to deal with
<speart> exneo, you can embed any search engine into your website
<lex> x64 if your a masochist
<neville_> x86
<speeddemon8803> I am aware pricey, just letting the guy know what the pastebin site was :)
<ph0rensic> forrest, I actually haven't had problems with gutsy 64 yet!!
<lex> i used to use it
<sudobash> yes X86 all the way
<forrest> ph0rensic: srsly cuz nothing will ever install for me and thers bad support and all that jive
<Brad01> Does x64 have flash support?
 * ph0rensic is currently using 64-bit and w/o problems!!
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | Brad01
<ubotu> Brad01: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<speart> forrest, what you're trying to do?
<Brad01> x64 is good for scientific calculations
<fvwmnet>   /quite
<speart> Brad01, yeah
<rambo3> also making people with x32 whine
<forrest> speart, as far as x64 is concerned, nada
<Rorgo> it's good for anything that's designed to natively use x64
 * forrest runs away from x64
<ph0rensic> forrest, here is my desktop: http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/#preview
<speart> forrest, it's the attitude, not the system, flash is not a problem
<forrest> ph0rensic, my browsers down, lol
<bluefoxx> lex, how should i edit my fstab?[srry, was AFK for a bit...]
<ph0rensic> forrest, haha
<speart> how can I browse NFS shares?
<CorruptTerrorist> since wubi downloads the x64 by itself... can i just download the x86 and put it in the same folder?
<sudobash> so has anyone here ran Ubuntu on Xbox 360?
<lex> bluefoxx: if you know what drive you're trying to automount ie /dev/sdba or something add it in there
<forrest> no chance i can apt-get install lilo is there ph0rensic?
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, you have --32 option
<speeddemon8803> sudobash, no but im aware of HOW to do it, im scared, dont wanna destroy mine :)
<sudobash> i like xubuntu and xebian on the original xbox
<Anja> is one better than the other between the flash player and the gnash flash player?
<bluefoxx> sudobash, as soon as i can hijack my friends xbox ima try that, lol
<x0rg62> flash
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, what?
<sudobash> donkey kong right?
<sudobash> I run Xebian on XBOX 1
<bluefoxx> leok, so wear is this fstab i am to edit?
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, you can pass --32 argument on start if you want 32 bit kernel. search wubi forum for that
<lex> bluefoxx: so it'd be <drive location> <mount point> <file system> <options>
<sudobash> i hear there are pixel shader exploits in donkey kong that will allow unsigned code to beran
<lex> bluefoxx: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<x0rg62> gnash don't work correctly
<Brad01> NB200, can you read your pm?
<ph0rensic> forrest, hmm why you want lilo?
<bluefoxx> lex, ok, thanks, will check that :)
<NB2000> Brad01 Sorry brad.  Didn't see one.
<Brad01> no prob
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, you wouldnt happen to have a link would you?
<forrest> frub continously busts my balls, ph0rensic
<NB2000> Brad01 text based server running bitchx.  not sure if it will do that. :)
<forrest> grub*
<ph0rensic> forrest, what does it do??
<sudobash> well the 360 is a 3 core PowerPC running at some 3.XX GHZ each so Ubuntu would be amazing on it Im sure
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, no and i ain't googling for you.
<Brad01> NB200,?
<CorruptTerrorist> i can't find it, really
<knicknic> I am having a hard time getting my 8600gt to work with the nvidia drivers
<brambo> what is the link for the new KDE4 to get it for Ubuntu ?
<NB2000> Brad01 yes?
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, why use wubi??
<lex> knicknic: what the problem is?
<sudobash> knicknic what drivers method are you using?
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, ubuntu forums -> advanced search -> amd64 , first hit
<Brad01> What do you mean?
<forrest> it wont load my xp no matter how i config my menu.lst and i really want somethign with a gui cuz this kind of text editing bullshit kinda drives me up the wall after it doesnt work the thousanth time, ph0rensic
<rambo3> i think
<lex> sudobash: lol we've dealt with this similiar problem how many times in the past two hours? :-p
<sudobash> haha
<chocolatewithmin> please does anybody know the original name of software source app?
<NB2000> brad01 mean about what?
<sudobash> they should let us get @ or something... at least let us have a bot inhere
<Brad01> The text server
<brambo> sudobash: what is that link for the new KDE again?
<NB2000> Brad01 Ah.  unregistered nick.  No priv msg capabilititees.
<forrest> ph0rensic, fixmbr will save me if lilo goes to hell right?
<ph0rensic> forrest, hmmm.. you are just editing the file instead of reinstalling grub?
<Brad01> oh
<forrest> ph0rensic how do i reinstall grub?
<speeddemon8803> Sudobash, there IS a bot in here ;)
<NB2000> Brad01 This is an ubuntu server install.  No graphics to speak of.
<lex> but he wants his own STONED bot
<speeddemon8803> and...everyone having @ would be...catastrophic to say the least.
<DB44> night
<ph0rensic> !grub | forrest
<ubotu> forrest: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sudobash> i know but i could have one in here too ;)
<ph0rensic> forrest, I think the howto is in there
<sudobash> or operator status
<brambo> hi again speeddemoon
<speeddemon8803> hey brambo
<ph0rensic> forrest, basically you reinstall it and it finds the partitions and filesystems and sets it up for you
<NB2000> Brad01 25 by 40 lines of brilliant 16 color text. :)
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628373&highlight=amd64
<brambo> sudobash: whats that link for getting the new KDE desktop?
<forrest> thank you much ph0rensic and others, now i just have to get my browser back up
<sudobash> are you afraid of the IRC hacking days coming back because I am afraid those days are gone
<lex> knicknic: so, still having problems?
<sudobash> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<forrest> ok i just need to make sure it auto configs with my other partitions ph0rensic
<sudobash> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<knicknic> yes lex
<speeddemon8803> sudo...im afraid of flooders and takeovers :/
<NB2000> Brad01 did you get past the DHCP server stuff?
<CorruptTerrorist> how DO you start it with that agument?
<lex> knicknic: and they consist of?
<forrest> and from what your saying it will, so i shall make an atempt to reinstall it ph0rensic
<ph0rensic> brambo, you want just the kde desktop??
<Brad01> NB2000, no
<speeddemon8803> but, i think our discussion sudo is becoming offtopic for here..so...we gotta stop :)
<norty>  how do i set emacs to indent '{' to the same indentation as if, while... statements? right now it indents it 2 spaces farther in than where the if is.. ?
<brambo> ph0rensic: yeah just desktop
<brambo> the new 1
<ph0rensic> forrest, yes, but make a backup first.. sometimes it will give you errors and you have to know your way around it.. or ..
<NB2000> Brad01 which version are you using and what is the plan for this installation?
<lex> meh, game time; laters guys
<soulburner> i have a Camcorder that streams Via USB, when i lsusb, ubuntu detects it
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, how DO you start it with that agument?
<soulburner> how would i go about making it show up in xawtv?
<knicknic> my 8600gt doesn't work with X if I use nvidia drivers
<sudobash> use synaptic to install kde
<sudobash> much easier for noobs
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, right click on wuby and just append  --32bit
<brambo> whats it named under in synaptic?
<ph0rensic> forrest, if that gives you boot error, you can use the install disk to reinstall grub
<Brad01> Ubuntu 7.10, I want to use this desktop host the files for a network installation on my laptop
<brambo> the kde desktop for ubuntu i mean
<ph0rensic> brambo, I think it is sudo apt-get install kde-desktop  that or kubuntu-desktop   try those
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, right click /properties on wuby and just append  --32bit. and thats just my guess
<sudobash> brambo use synaptic it will bemuch easier
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, on windows?
<sudobash> but sudo apt-get install kde-desktop is correct
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, why use wubi??
<NB2000> Brad01 I see.  Does the laptop have no CD?
<brambo> sudobash: what is it named on synaptic ?
<sudobash> kde
<sudobash> search kde
<CorruptTerrorist> ph0rensic, i'm not gonna partition, just dont want to
<Brad01> NB2000, No optical/floppy drive and no usb booting
<NB2000> Brad01 ouch.
<speeddemon8803> brambo: search kde and install all packages, and..you'll have a fully working Kubuntu.
<Rael> I cannot get Flash Video to work in my browser. It says I need to install the plugin but then when I try to do that it says the plugin is already installed. I tried uninstall and reinstall but it still does not work. I'm using Ubuntu.
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, oh... well you might as well use ubuntu in a VM then
<sudobash> make sure your repositories are set on the first tab or the repos section of synaptic
<sudobash> of*
 * Brad01 regrets getting compact laptop
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, yes. on wubi icon. righ click and there should be options or properties and after wubi-version-33 add  --32bit
<cd-r> does anybody know how to enable the folder view just by hovering the mouse over? i.e. folder size etc etc...
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, ok i getcha
<brambo> sudobash: it wont do it from here, I think maybe I have to go back to Gnome?
<NB2000> Brad01 so even if you came up with an external CDROM it probably wouldn't boot to it?
<ASTURIAS> Hello Again
<sudobash> ubuntu makes it easy with synaptic but its nothing really new... its just there is a bunch of support for Ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> !hi | asturias
<ubotu> asturias: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<ASTURIAS> I installed Compiz on Ubuntu 7.10 and the Desktop Effects wont work
<Brad01> NB2000, It would have to be a specific drive not a usb one
<brambo> but i already have kde desktop, i wanna install the new one, will that install the new one?
<ph0rensic> ASTURIAS, compiz comes with 7.10
<sudobash> brambo what kind of PC are youon?
<sudobash> mykeyboardsucks
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, still downloading the x64
<forrest> hey ph0rensic, do i need to use the live cd to do THIS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows,or can i simply do it from my (hd0,1) install?
<ASTURIAS> I reinstalled
<brambo> sudobash: amd sempron 1.6ghz 64bit 1gb ram
<ph0rensic> brambo, I dont think the new one is in the repos yet
<Rolcol> How do I set my location for the Weather report?
<sudobash> you installed Ubuntu 64 bit?
<ASTURIAS> But it seems that nothing works to enable the Desktop Effects
<Pelo> Rolcol, the pannel applet ? rightclick properties
<brambo> yeah 64 bit
<Anja> OK so i looked at that page that was given - the bash found my soundcard stuff, but my driver wasn't listed on the alsa page
<brambo> cuz my cpu is 64bit capable
<Anja> i mean my motherboard wasn't listed
<Rolcol> Pelo, strangely, that's the only thing I have not tried.
<sudobash> that might be the problem regular install mightnot work
<brambo> ph0rensic the new one is under synaptic so i dunno
<swatTX> I need help with a wireless problem. My wireless works from a fresh install of ubuntu no problems. However i deleted some files (not sure which ones) and no longer have the option for wireless networking. Any ideas?
<NB2000> Brad01 does it have a floppy?
<brambo> sudobash: problem being my computer?
<Brad01> NB2000, no
<sudobash> no
<speeddemon8803> Guys, this might be sliding by offtopic, but on the dell computers supplied with ubuntu, do they contain the open source drivers or is it the regular closed source stuff?
<NB2000> Holy Frijoles.
<FJSS127> can someone help me with an ubuntu question please?
<sudobash> 64 bit ubuntu but one sec... what does it say when you do sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<sudobash> ?
<ph0rensic> forrest, I think you can do it w/o the disk .. I have heard if you play along like you are going to reinstall the OS on the same partition but dont have anything format, grub will install, and fix itself.. thats another method..I actually did it once and it worked
<Pelo> swatTX, try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop that should reinstall all the files associated with the desktop part , not sure what you need is in there but it is worth a shot
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone?
<brambo> Reading package lists... Done
<brambo> Building dependency tree
<brambo> Reading state information... Done
<brambo> E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, ok
<Pelo> FJSS127, just ask the question
<NB2000> Any idea folks to get an ubuntu install on a system with no CDROM floppy or USB boot capability?
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, start cli
<speeddemon8803> !netboot | nb2000
<ubotu> nb2000: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Zombine> Anyone know what the pause syscall is in Ubuntu?
<Pelo> NB2000, kind of limiting the options there
<sudobash> your repos need to be set up one sec
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, yep
<brambo> okay thanks
<Pelo> !install > NB2000  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<icesword> speeddemon8803, net install is painful
<swatTX> Pelo, I couldn't get past the login screen up until I installed ubuntu-desktop, so i should have a fresh copy of that.
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, browse to the folder where you donwloaded wubi
<NB2000> yeah I agree. :)
<CorruptTerrorist> uh huh
<Brad01> I'm trying to follow these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot directions but am stuck on part 3
<awmcclain> Hi all... I'm writing a very simple script that can change a bash environment variable (set in an .alias file)... what would be the best way of changing my "export FOO=bar" line? sed?
<Rael> I cannot get Flash Video to work in my browser. It says I need to install the plugin but then when I try to do that it says the plugin is already installed. I tried uninstall and reinstall but it still does not work. I'm using Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> Rael: are you using ubuntu 64bit?
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, shift+rightclick -> command window here?
<NB2000> Brad01 I have no browser to see that.  Maybe lynx but thats pretty limited.
<speeddemon8803> !flash > Rael
<Jorophose> I've helped a friend install Ubuntu as a dual-boot, and everything's working fine, but the windows partition is no longer booting properly. GRUB allows him to boot up into XP, and it goes into the whole "Windows is booting" phase, but then freezes. Any thoughts?
<Pelo> swatTX, I'm sure there is another meta package for the core stuff but I don'T know what it is
<speeddemon8803> Rael, please check private messages :)
<Brad01> NB2000, Theres no important pictures
<Pelo> Jorophose, can you pastebin his /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<Rael> thanks
<brambo> im a noob to linux and i dual booted it and fixed the partitions still have XP and Ubuntu :)
<ph0rensic> Jorophose, did you perform a defrag before?? Was this a resize and partition deal?
<speeddemon8803> Rael, your welcome.
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, whats that. did you start command prompt C:\
<FJSS127> How do I uninstall ubuntu, my first attempt went bad and I want to try again
<Jordan_U> Jorophose, You might try ##windows
<Brad01> FJSS127, You don't have to
<NB2000> Brad01  send it again and I will try.
<sudobash> brambo: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<Brad01> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<ph0rensic> FJSS127, Just write over it again, and have it reformat
<ph0rensic> FJSS127, Is there any other partitions on the drive or anything?
<Jorophose> I don't think it's a problem with menu.lst, because he can boot into windows... It's just windows can't reach anything after that first screen.
<Zombine> IS there a syscall in Linux to pause a terminal... just somethline like "Press any key to continue" or something like that
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, i started command prompt with it pointing to the folder with wubi in (C:\Users\Joe Harrison\Desktop>)
<FJSS127> yes I have 3
<sudobash> FJSS127 what do you mean? uninstall ubuntu i dont know what this means....
 * Pelo still wonders if there is an app that would allow him to split one large video file into multiple smaller files by just setting split points 
<FJSS127> I want to retry installing it
<ph0rensic> Jorophose, Did you have to resize the windows partition in order to do this
<speeddemon8803> he means get rid of ubuntu and possibly...yes.
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, what steps now?
<ph0rensic> FJSS127, anything else on the disk?
<Pelo> Jorophose, windows issue then , try in ##windows
<FJSS127> yes vista
<underwatercow> does anyone know why when I type netstat -r, it shows link-local as an entry?
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, did you test to start it : Wubi-version-wahever-.exe --32bit
<sudobash> just write over it with your cd and use the automated disk installer
<sudobash> dont try to partition anything yourself unless you know what you are doing
<brambo> sudobash: and what am i looking for there?
<userwald0> Hello, I'm a newbe to ubuntu, but I do have linux eperience
<Pelo> userwald0, welcome to the mad house
<Jordan_U> Pelo, ffmpeg should be able to do that, or do you want something simpler?
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, it still downloads amdx64
<sudobash> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<sudobash> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 edgy main
<sudobash> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<ph0rensic> sudobash, be good idea for him to learn SOMETIME about partitions
<speeddemon8803> Hi userwald0, what can we help you with?
<brambo> i didnt know what i was doing partitions to get ubuntu and keeping xp but i did lol i got lucky i guess...
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, fark it then.
<Pelo> Jordan_U, split points will be uneven  a gui app that would let me play and pick splitpoints as I go would be nice
<ph0rensic> brambo, haha very lucky
<CorruptTerrorist> fark it?
<userwald0> The problem I'm having is that when I install Ubuntu 7.10, everything works, but as soon as I run the updater and update to the latest kernel, all my hardware stops working
<sudobash> yeah i learned when i was 12
<NB2000> Brad01 okay I got it open.
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, yeah it's not working.
<CorruptTerrorist> oh oh ohhhhhhhhhh
<userwald0> my network card quits, ican't login using gdm, etc
<ph0rensic> user__, something wrong with how you are updating your kernel
<sudobash> brambo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ph0rensic> userwald0, ^^
<CorruptTerrorist> can i download the x32 iso and just put it in the directory?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, I know I can do it the long way with avidemux ,  by cutting the extra and then saving the last bit but it would take for ever
<NB2000> brad you were asking about the ipsetup for a server?
<userwald0> its like my kernel update doesn't complete
<LjL> Zombine: why would that be a syscall? it seems pretty much a user-level thing. "any key" is tricky, anyway, because of line buffering, but you can easily ask the user to press Enter
<sudobash> and put in what i pasted above (3 lines)
<Brad01> NB2000, yeah
<speeddemon8803> userwaldo, your saying it basically turns your computer into a huge paper weight?
<FJSS127> I would like to "unpartition" my hdd and then reinstall ubuntu. Is this possible???
 * Pelo starts to wonder if avidemux has a splitting script in the filters
<NB2000> Brad01 well it hopes there are no other DHCP servers on the network.
<icesword> damn,i used 10$ cell phone fees in six months
<Pelo> FJSS127, you can delete partitons if that is what you mean
<bcnl> thanks team for another great release
<FJSS127> how?
<bcnl> 8.04 is installing flawlessly for me
<sudobash> anyone wanting to mess with partitioning... I recommend that you download and burn Gparted and Super Grub Disk
<LjL> !gparted > FJSS127    (FJSS127, see the private message from Ubotu)
<speeddemon8803> !gparted > fjss127
<NB2000> Brad01 for the range I would use 192.168.0.100 192.168.0.150
<Brad01> NB2000, I can disable the dhcp on my router
<speeddemon8803> oops :)
<userwald0> Anyone have any idea why using the automatic updater would cause this?
<bcnl> sudobash: got a URL for a pre-made disc? that sounds interesting
<Pelo> FJSS127, well assuming there is nothing you want to keep on this hdd, just boot the live cd and goto  menu > system> admin > gnome partiton editor
<NB2000> the boot server is the IP of the machine you are accessing.
<userwald0> Is there a better way to manage my kernel than using the default one.  I
<speeddemon8803> userwald0....in all my years of ubuntu, i have never heard of that happening.
<CorruptTerrorist> rambo3, can i download the x32 iso and just put it in the directory?
<sudobash> SGD:http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<NB2000> Brad01 default gateway should be the routers IP.
<brambo> put what in where? please PM me sudobash
<rambo3> CorruptTerrorist, i don't know ... try
<LjL> userwald0: what is the default kernel and what is the version that the updater fetches?
<userwald0> 'm not afraid to compile and manage the kernel manually, but this automatic update is a bit frustrating
<TheZealot> Anyone know how to clear the played history in the totem video player?
<brambo> im losing it here in the chat
<sudobash> Gparted:http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<bcnl> sudobash: thnx
<NB2000> Brad01 DNS server, use same routers IP.
<userwald0> i think that the default is 2.6.22-14
<LjL> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Kaffeine> omg
<bcnl> yea I use gpartd, just didn't know of a pre-built grub cd
<FJSS127> after I repaired vista my ubuntu cd won't display a desktop
<bluefoxx> lux ok, so for this machine does this look OK?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57140/  line 12 is the one i added
<swatTX> I need help with a wireless problem. My wireless works from a fresh install of ubuntu no problems. However i deleted some files (not sure which ones) and no longer have the option for wireless networking. Any ideas?
<LjL> userwald0: that's the latest one actually as far as i know
<LjL> !info linux
<ubotu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<NB2000> Brad01 looks like all the important bits.
<Cew27> hey all how do i start gnome from the command line i just installed it and want to start it i tried exec gnome-session
<LjL> userwald0, if the two versions are really different versions, the old kernel is not removed when you update. that means you can just boot using the old kernel, by choosing it in the GRUB menu (and you can make that choice the default by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Brad01> NB2000, What do I use for server IP?
<swatTX> Cew27. sudo gdm? or init 2... maybe one of those, not sure.
<lex> bluefoxx: as long as that folder exists in your home directory, it should work
<Brad01> my ip?
<danand> Cew27 - /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jordan_U> Centaur5, gnome-session should do it if X is running, if not then xinit first then gnome-session ( or use startx and it will do both for you )
<Cew27> thanks
<NB2000> Brad01 the desktop that your gonna load the software from.
<bluefoxx> lex, so meaning if i haven't made it i shoulf
<NB2000> Brad01 this is all assuming your laptop can boot PXE.
<bluefoxx> \should*
<FJSS127> does anyone know why when I repaired vista my ubuntu live cd won't display a desktop
<sudobash> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 edgy main
<sudobash> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<sudobash> crap
<userwald0> LjL, I don't see the old one in grub, only the default and the safe mode ones in the automagic section
<Brad01> NB2000, It can
<NB2000> Brad01 Great!!!
<lex> bluefoxx: yes, the folder your mounting a drive to has to be in your home directory already otherwise there isn't a place to mount it
<Brad01> inet addr:127.0.0.1 is that my ip?
<NB2000> Brad01 No.
<icesword> FJSS127, you mean ubunt u don't boot
<TheZealot> Anyone know how to clear the played history in the totem video player?
<NB2000> Brad01 Thats your localhost.  Same on all PC's.
<bluefoxx> lex, ok, so once i save that and make the folder do i have to reboot or not?
<LjL> userwald0: then it's the same version. you could always force APT to reinstall the older revision, and then pin it (although i don't know much at all about pinning)
<LjL> !pinning > userwald0    (userwald0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<FJSS127> it boots but the desktop is all messed up
<Brad01> NB2000, How do I find out my ip?
<NB2000> brad are you putting the PXE server on a windows machine?
<lex> for it to auto mount yes
<Brad01> NB2000, No linux
<Jordan_U> FJSS127, The two are likely unrelated
<CorruptTerrorist> i guess i'll have to stick with the x64 AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH
<icesword> FJSS127, what you mean by messed up
<NB2000> Brad01 okay.  At the shell prompt type:  ifconfig
<NB2000> Brad01 Its probably going to be listed under eth0
<icesword> no
<icesword> ip addr
<sudobash> brambo did you get all that?
<bluefoxx> lex, also, this drive i added is a external scsi i plan to upgrade soon as i can find a cheap one that is larger, will it be safe to swap them out or should i change the ext3 option to auto?
<FJSS127> there are horizontal lines running across the screen, orange and black, it happened after i repaired vista
<NB2000> Brad01 coming from your router its probably going to be some 192.x.x.x number.
<j_humphrey> where are the fonts stored?
<j_humphrey> or how do I install new fonts?
<sudobash> haha wow i would vomit on Vista if i could
<FJSS127> thats why i'm learning ubuntu
<lex> bluefoxx: generally you don't want to add an external drive to the fstab because if it's not plugged in; problems will ensue when you boot
<icesword> j_humphrey, /usr/share/fonts
<sudobash> yeah no doubt lex
<glam> eixt
<userwald0> is it possible to only have the updater install the kernel source, and for me to manually manage the compilation?
<kostkon> j_humphrey, to install new fonts, the easy way is to put the in ~/.fonts
<Brad01> public ip or just ip?
<sudobash> thats a good time... your like ummm what happened?
<sudobash> oh yeah i unplugged that usb
<lex> bluefoxx: but if you insist; you can just add the other one later when you get it; it'll likely be /dev/sdb1 then
<kostkon> j_humphrey, or open a nautilus window and go to the fonts:/// location
<NB2000> Brad01 should be IP Address under the section eth0
<bluefoxx> lex, its externally connected but through an scsi connector, i plan to daisy chain a bunch of 20 gigs into my system with the drives seperatly powered and in a second tower, then use them to backup to
<swatTX> I really don't want to reinstall just to enable wifi
<bluefoxx> lex, ok, tyvm
<FJSS127> sometimes the desktop will load but its 1/4 the size of my screen
<bluefoxx> lex, should i reboot after saving it?
<Cew27> will photoshop cs2 run on wine ok ? last time i tried to install some games it never worked
<NB2000> brad should be "inet addr"
<LjL> !fonts | j_humphrey
<ubotu> j_humphrey: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sudobash> keep in mind old HDD's rust and eventually crap out
<Brad01> ifconfig output http://pastebin.com/m2f26fb5f
<sudobash> best Backup media right not Dual Layer Discs
<lex> bluefoxx: if you want to test it out
<Cew27> will photoshop cs2 run on wine ok ? last time i tried to install some games it never worked
<LjL> !appdb | Cew27
<ubotu> Cew27: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<CorruptTerrorist> is the x64 version bad?
<bluefoxx> lex, ok, and if it doesn't work? how would i remedy it?though im guessing boot into recovery and edit it with nano right?
<macd> I need a way to check for an external IP from cli, any ideas?
<sudobash> CEW27 i doubt it
<swatTX>  Does anyone know the default drivers that Gutsy Gibbon uses and where I can find them?
<LjL> macd: what do you mean check? (and external)
<lex> bluefoxx: yeah, just comment out the mount option and startx
<Brad01> Can someone tell me what my ip address is from my ifconfig output here http://pastebin.com/m2f26fb5f
<LjL> swatTX: drivers for what?
<Cew27> sudobash: why i heard google were funding wine now so there getting better ?
<sudobash> swatTX whats up now?
<Vaylence> anyone feel like they would just LOVE to help me set up a static IP?
<lex> bluefoxx: from the command line
<bluefoxx> lex, ok, thanks
<swatTX> sudobash, no wifi
<lex> ok, movie time. gl all
<userwald0> LjL thanks for the link.  I'll look into it
<danand> macd - use the dig command ie dig www.google.com
<LjL> Brad01: your *internal network's* address is 192.168.1.106
<swatTX> LjL, wifi
<sudobash> swatTX what you want is BackTrack 3 drivers
<LjL> !wifi > swatTX    (swatTX, see the private message from Ubotu)
<macd> LjL, yeah as in my internet IP, not my lan ip, a way to check a webpage, then grep the output would be good, but Im drawing blanks with lynx and curl
<sudobash> find out what it uses and try to find out if it will work in ubuntu
<LjL> Vaylence, what is there to set up?
<ricardisimo> Hey everyone. First time in this room, so forgive any lapses in etiquette. I have a Kodak EasyShare 310 that simply will not upload. There appears to be a problem with libgphoto, and the only solution is a downgrade that is no longer possible (removed from the servers, so far as I can tell). How do I change that camera from PTP to USB mass storage? Thanks.
<LjL> macd: www.whatismyip.com
<NB2000> 192.168.1.106
<sudobash> Back|Track 3 has a lot of support for wifi
<Brad01> Thanks, LjL and NB2000
<sudobash> but also madwifi is something to look into
<macd> LjL, yeah I have a page I can hit, know of a way to grab that output and direct it to console?
<macd> i.e. I need the script Im working on to have that later...
<LjL> macd: you can make a script. what's the page you have? (perhaps it's easier to make a script from that one)
<sudobash> macd i will make something for you for $$
<swatTX> whatever ubuntu uses as a default works just fine. it just got disabled somehow.
<macd> LjL, Ive been using checkip.dyndns.org, outputs plain text just the IP
<CorruptTerrorist> is the x64 version of ubuntu bad?
<LjL> sudobash: don't worry, i think i can make him one for free
<sudobash> c++ bash script perl whatever
<sudobash> havascript
<macd> I was thinking lynx had a way to direct output to stdout, but I cant find it anywhere
<LjL> macd: it does. what's your page?
<sudobash> couldnt wget do it or telnet essentially?
<macd> LjL,   checkip.dyndns.org
<dsfw2> when i go to settings/screen resolution, and choose different res, the screen flickers, and according to ubuntu, new settings have been applied, but the screen res didn't change at all. what could be wrong?
<brambo> sudobash: please read PM       ?
<forrest> hey i need some help configuring lilo...i get this when i try to run the lilop configuration "WARNING!                                                                  │
<forrest>  │                                                                           │
<forrest>  │ Your /etc/fstab configuration file gives device                           │
<forrest>  │ UUID=1e05022c-f8ac-4d43-9ba3-feff656093d9 as the root filesystem device.  │
<forrest>  │ This doesn't look to me like an "ordinary" block device. Either your      │
<forrest>  │ fstab is broken and you should fix it, or you are using hardware (such    │
<FloodBot1> forrest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> macd: w3m -dump http://www.whatismyip.com 2>/dev/null | grep "Your IP Address Is" | awk ' { print $5} '
<macd> LjL, nice, then I can just sed the Your IP.... is out :) thanks!
<Christina18> how do I mirror an image with Gimp ?
<zedster> does anyone know of a good way to stream in real time music to windows pcs?
<Brad01> What's wrong with this?
<Brad01> root@brad-desktop:/tftpboot# dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,192.168.0.106
<Brad01> -su: dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,192.168.0.106: command not found
<macd> LjL, wait no sed needed, awk rocks, thanks!
<KenSentMe> Christina18, mirror? Isnt that swap vertical/horizontal?
<LjL> macd: with yours, w3m -dump http://checkip.dyndns.org | awk ' { print $4 } '
<zedster> I live in a frat house and want all the rooms to have the same music on
<LjL> macd, no, i removed that part using awk
<ka2> Christina18: try looking under Image>Transform
<forrest> hey i need some help with lilo ..it says something about my /etc/fstab configuration files not looking like an ordinary block device
<sudobash> brambo i didnt get any
<dsfw2> when i go to settings/screen resolution, and choose different res, the screen flickers, and according to ubuntu, new settings have been applied, but the screen res didn't change at all. what could be wrong?
<Christina18> KenSentMe: dont know, not rotate, but mirror it, so ')' would become '('
<NB2000> Brad01 Not sure.
<forrest> sdfw2, have u installed restricted drivers via the restricted drivers manager?
<LjL> Vaylence, if your ISP/router supports DHCP, your static IP address will be set up automatically. otherwise, just set it up in the preferences
<sudobash> SeaLab.... At the bottom of the Sea!
<LjL> Vaylence: if your ISP doesn't give you a static IP, you won't have a static IP
<forrest> hey i need some help with lilo ..it says something about my /etc/fstab configuration files not looking like an ordinary block device
<dsfw2> forrest, nothing i've done, maybe sometthing automated via apt-get?
<Darkmystere> Does anyone have any idea how to use freewins..
<dsfw2> forrest, what would restricted drivers have to do with x.org configuration?
<Vaylence> LjL I think I just need a static IP from my router, not from the ISP
<hikenboot> greetings all! Anyone know what ubuntu would offer as an equivalent to Itunes. I am moving my wife to ubuntu but she is a heavy ipod user
<Brad01> amaROK
<dsfw2> it's stuck in 1280x1024 and i need 800x600
<forrest> wait, dsfw2, u were complaining about ur screen res?
<dsfw2> forrest, yes
<LjL> Vaylence: then you need to set it up in your router. your router almost certainly supports DHCP -- you merely need to tell it to assign your computer always the same address. that's not done in Ubuntu, though, but in your router's configuration
<swatTX> Well it looks like I will have to reinstall Ubuntu JUST for my wireless internet to work. Ridiculous. Strike 2 Ubuntu, one more and you're out.
<NB2000> Brad01 that page shows you what to run/restart
<forrest> i dano sounds like ur drivers are unhappy to me but wutever u probly know more
<ranbir> hi all, I am trying to login to mysql can you help me?
<Vaylence> LjL right, makes sense, I have my router page open, guess I need to visit a router help area :o)
<LjL> !players > hikenboot    (hikenboot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !ipod > hikenboot    (hikenboot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Brad01> NB2000, my bad
<ka2> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<forrest> has anybody configured lilo before?
<dsfw2> when i go to settings/screen resolution, and choose different res, the screen flickers, and according to ubuntu, new settings have been applied, but the screen res didn't change at all. what could be wrong?
<speeddemon8803> !rockbox > speeddemon8803
<NB2000> Brad01 brb.  mo coffee
<speeddemon8803> !ipod >speeddemon8803
<zedster> anyone have any good programs to stream in real time music to either a browser or itunes from ubuntu
<ka2> !rockbox > ka2
<Vaylence> LjL- Do I need to do anything in Ubuntu for it to recognize the static IP, or will it simply pick up the IP it is handed when I boot.
<panfist> zedster, vlc
<LjL> Vaylence, it will pick it up
<alexman> how do you see what your root password is?
<zedster> panfist: vlc can encode to browser?
<LjL> !root > alexman    (alexman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<speeddemon8803> Rockbox is awesome, you just gotta know the exact model of your ipod or it could get very...painful.
<Vaylence> LjL- thanks!
<forrest> hey guys i need a COMPLETE dvd/cd burning/creating/managing suite, expecially somthign with abilites to wipe a disk, pretty much i need nero for ubuntu
<panfist> zedster yes vlc is very versatile for serving/streaming/transcoding all kinds of media
<LjL> !burn > forrest    (forrest, see the private message from Ubotu)
<panfist> zedster its a fully featured streaming server
<forrest> seen
<forrest> ty
<gopp> k burnh ubuntu installed thanks
<zedster> thanks
<forrest> thank you LjL, however i was looking for a more complete set of tools
<Darkmystere> Could some one tell me how to work freewins plugin for compiz fusion...?
<LjL> forrest, i don't know, but everyone always says k3b is "the best". i'm always dubious of things that are said to be "the best", but that's what gives
<dsfw2> k3b is the  best
<ph0rensic> back....
<forrest> loll, thank you LjL
<MedBook> Hello, any ISO burning software I use only recognizes my CD-RW as only 600MB, but it is 700MB in size, and when I try to burn the ubuntu ISO, it does not fit on the disc. What can I do?
<ph0rensic> gnomebaker or k3b
<ka2> k3b sadly does truly seem to be the best
<Indiadev_Techie>  LjL: k3b beats nero on linux platform....
<Brad01> root@brad-desktop:/tftpboot# invoke-rc.d inetd stop
<Brad01> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/inetd not found.
<dsfw2> when i go to settings/screen resolution, and choose different res, the screen flickers, and according to ubuntu, new settings have been applied, but the screen res didn't change at all. what could be wrong?
<forrest> did anybody notice how this operating system is the best thing to happen to computers since aqua interface
<disown> Hi! Can anyone advice how to "uninstall" a manually installed program. I would very much like to overwrite my manual files with latest from the repo.
<Indiadev_Techie> is ther a k3b channel on freenode...?
<dsfw2> forrest, linux is been around longer then windows.
<LjL> disown, well, that's one of the main reasons why we strongly recommend *against* installing things the manual way: there is no guarranteed to remove them. what is it, and how did you install it?
<ph0rensic> forrest, ^^ hes right.. just barely younger than unix
<LjL> Indiadev_Techie: yes. guess its name
<jjore> Hello anyone, what /dev/ device is the microphone?
<fredmv> Wow... I just hosed my system by trying to upgrade to 8.10... ;\
<Brad01> dsfw2, I don't think so
<speeddemon8803> Linux is the oldest and best os around, just not too many people know about it though :)
<LjL> dsfw2: no
<ka2> dsfw2: not quite
<ph0rensic> LjL, haha you know that 8.10 isn't anywhere near ready
<disown> LjL: I followed the "install latest version of alsa" guide on the wiki to get my soundcard working. I was a complete n00b at the time.
<ka2> speeddemon8803: not at all. Unix maybe
<LjL> ph0rensic: uhm... did i say it was?
<dsfw2> well, then again, it's not making billions to be perfected everyday either.
<dsfw2> or fatten someones wallet.
<hikenboot> anyone know if it would just be easier to run itunes using crossover office. ...I would like to make this transition seamless as possible for her
<Indiadev_Techie>  LjL: cant guess !!!
<linucksrox> logout
<fredmv> ph0rensic, lol, I didn't take that 'nut' config or whatever seriously enough I guess.
<LjL> Indiadev_Techie: #k3b
<caleb_yau> hello I need to permanently add a directory to my $PATH variable. How would I do that?
<fredmv> but that's part of the learning experience I guess
<ph0rensic> LjL, no .. Im just saying you might have expected some serious errors
<forrest> dsfw2, i was referring to apple's aqua interface and yes it was around much before its release, however i did gutsy gibbon was not, and such complete repos were not either, which was the individual feature to which i was referring
<LjL> caleb_yau: edit ~/.bashrc
<speeddemon8803> Ka2 i was typing when they were talking about unix :P
<speeddemon8803> i hit enter a few seconds too late
<LjL> ph0rensic, 8.10 hasn't even been *started*
<ka2> hickenboot: maybe wine. i'll just check compatibility
<forrest> wutnowbith
<forrest> lol
<dsfw2> poop
<forrest> k3b IS THE BEST
<fredmv> when Intrepid coming out?
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<disown> LjL: But apt-get doesn't override my manual files, so with every kernel upgrade I need to reinstall it manually. It'll be worth the risk to try to override it, because I just want to get rid of my manual version. If it doesn't work, I'll reinstall from scratch.
<ph0rensic> LjL, I was supposing you were talking about hardy
<qraebjoa> hi
<LjL> ph0rensic, i was never talking about hardy... and hardy is 8.04 anyway
<ph0rensic> LjL, right .. Im kinda drowsy
<TrustNoOne> looking for a good laptop, with geforce 8800 512 card (at least) with 17 inch monitor and about $1500
<LjL> disown, files from the repositories *will* at least warn you about conflicts with your own files. unless your own files are in other directories, such as /usr/local instead of /usr
<Pelo> TrustNoOne, this isn'T #ebay
<qraebjoa> Key combination Fn + F8 doesn't work... pc freezes... can someone help?
<fredmv> TrustNoOne, I heard about this site called Google.com.  you might wanna check it out
<Pelo> qraebjoa, what is that key combo for %?
<TrustNoOne> fredmv, whats the address of the site
<Pelo> ?
<qraebjoa> change screens on notebook
<ph0rensic> fredmv, wow what does it do! This is interesting!
<Pelo> qraebjoa, dual screens ?
<fredmv> ph0rensic, it prevents Trust from posting nonsense in the channel.  pretty revolutionary
<ph0rensic> fredmv, hehe
<qraebjoa> hm yes... i want to duplicate or just one bigger screen
<Pelo> qraebjoa,I don'T know much about this but I think it might be a video card issue,  try checking in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<qraebjoa> it worked with the normal cd but not now after installing from alternate cd it freezes
<qraebjoa> mkay
<NB2000> What if its revolutinary nonsense?
<Pelo> qraebjoa, by videocard issue I mean relating to ati or nvidia settings
<qraebjoa> ati ^^
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<disown> LjL: so you are saying that they should be overridden by default? When i try to issue "apt-get install alsa-base", apt says that alsa-base is already the latest version. Does this mean that I have two parallell versions installed?
<caleb_yau> LjL hmmm i didnt see anything about PATH in that file. am i supposed to do $edit ~/. bashrc <directory> ?
<forrest> hey fellas i receive this error when trying to erase a cd-rw  /usr/X11R6/bin/wodim: Device or resource busy.
<forrest> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Pelo> qraebjoa, got the restricted driver installed yet ? it might work well with the vesa driver but not with the restricted one
<ka2> disown: it means you have it installed allready
<qraebjoa> restricted yes
<forrest> as well as Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... giving up.
<LjL> disown: no, i mean more like that APT will complain about conflicts, so that you know which fiels to remove. but if alsa-base (or any other package) is *already installed* (even though it has been overwritten by your manually installed files), APT will not try to reinstall it. you should explicitly instruct it to « apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base »
<disown> LjL: thank you, will do. brb
<Pelo> qraebjoa, as a test you might want to revert back to the vesa driver and check if that works ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ed1t> how do i remove apache2? i did apt-get remove apache2 and its still up
<Pelo> forrest, do a search in the forum on those messages
<LjL> ed1t: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<qraebjoa> mkay... again :-)
<Pelo> ed1t, do it from synaptic,  there might be several other packages that need removal
<ed1t> Pelo: i only have console access
<ricardisimo> How do I change my Kodak EasyShare 310 from a PTP to a USB mass storage device? Thanks.
 * Pelo always reads mkay as a very hesitant aquiescence
<fredmv> is anyone currently running 8.10?
<Pelo> ed1t, sudo apt-get remove apache2 --purge
<LjL> fredmv, 8.10 hasn't been *started*.
<kostkon> ricardisimo, there must be an option on your camera to do this
<regeya> meh.
<kostkon> ricardisimo, it's not a ubuntu specific thing
<Pelo> fredmv, the ppl in #ubuntu+1
<speart> I followed the NFS setup guide but other machines on my LAN can't see my server
<speart> maybe I need to open a port?
<fredmv> LjL, yeah I'm talking about the dev version (Hoary).   I screwed over my whole system trying to get it working.
<LjL> !hardy > fredmv    (fredmv, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fredmv> Or Heron rather.
<qraebjoa> pelo, yes... cause i did that already and it takes some time but thanks
<ricardisimo> No... I was led to believe from the threads I've read that it is a system issue. libgphoto no longer supports certain cameras, and some people were lucky enough to have downgraded while the old version was still available. Not me. :-(
<_{XFCE}_> hey i have a question I up graded my graphics card to a nvidia 7300 and if i shut off the computer the monitor saids cant find signal
<fredmv> LjL, thanks for the heads up.    I think I'm actually referring to 8.4.
<fredmv> Either way, I just re-installed 7.10/gutsy.
<ka2> fredmv:Hoary was 5.04. Hardy is the dev one
<fredmv> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking of then.
<_{XFCE}_> how do i upgrade my graphics card
<kostkon> ricardisimo, yes but libgphoto is for when you have set your camera to work as an PTP device. If you set the camera to work as a usb mass storage device you don't need to care about libgphoto
<mage__> huh
<mage__> _{XFCE}_: VGA?
<_{XFCE}_> yeah
<daekdroom> Why do i get "Warning: the specified .... directory L"c:\\[....] is not accessible" message 5 times when i try to run winecfg?
<mage__> it shouldn't say nothing detected
<ka2> _{XFCE}_: cant find signal. umm you shut the computer off right? if so that is the cause
<speeddemon8803> !nvidia > _{XFCE]_ XFCE please check pm....
<_{XFCE}_> i had to put my old card back in so i could see my monitor
<caleb_yau> so i have tried to add a directory to $PATH via export PATH=$PATH:/media/sda1/linux/arm-2007q3/bin/ but when I restart my terminal and echo $PATH its gone again
<Pelo> _{XFCE}_,   sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  , select the vesa driver that will get you back the desktop,  you can go on from there
<kostkon> ricardisimo, check your camera's configuration menus for an option to set the camera to work as an usb storage device or ptp device
 * Pelo realy hates it when ppl use non alpha characters in the beginning of their nicks 
<carwash> Hi, i get really high cpu-usage from xorg while doing 2D-operations (moving windows, playing flash video) running on a nvidia 570m with the latest nvidia drivers. Is there anyway to fix this? Right now youtube is unwatchable in fullscreen because of this :/
<disown> LjL: That seem to have made some difference. I cannot see any sound-related kernel modules with "lsmod" however, and starting sound doesn't work. I get errors like "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" :(
<swatTX> seriously... screw ubuntu right now. It's a shame when it's easier to reinstall than correct the problem.
<ryan_> i love ubuntu!
<Pelo> swatTX, well it doesn only take 30 min to reinstall
<LjL> disown, "dpkg -l | grep alsa", reinstall everything from there
<LjL> disown: also, "dpkg -l | grep linux", and reinstall everything from there
<Pelo> swatTX, and it's not jsut ubuntu , it's most linux distros
<yura> can anyone help me with a problem?
<ricardisimo> Hmmm... I'd never even considered that. I'll look in the menu options as soon as I get home. The only other option I have is through the printer, plugging the flash card into it and seeing if I can somehow extract the images that way. Seems unlikely though. Thanks for your help!
<speart> to setup new commands
<swatTX> Pelo, IF it makes it through the install, it took me about 4 trys to get it to format all the way
<Pelo> yura, not unless you tell us what it is
<speart> you need to export to PATH or create a link
<yura> I installed WC3 Frozen Throne, but when I start the game with wine, it lags really hardcore.
<disown> LjL: Thank you. brb again :)
<_{XFCE}_> still having troble
<Pelo> swatTX, you can prepartiton before starting the install process it sort of speeds things up
<kostkon> ricardisimo, if it's a proper camera it should have such an option. it's a kodak, so I think it will have it. :)
<Brad01> Can someone make a command for the bot to say "Don't ask to ask a question, just do it"
<Pelo> yura, try asking in #winehq
<yura> alright ty
<caleb_yau> how do i permanently add a directory to the $PATH variable?
<Pelo> !ask | Brad01
<ubotu> Brad01: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<andrej> where can I find documentation on how to "backport" postgresql 8.3 to edgy?
<boyhppy> does anybody know how to install compiz fusion?
<MedBook> Hello, any ISO burning software I use only recognizes my CD-RW as only 600MB, but it is 700MB in size, and when I try to burn the ubuntu ISO, it does not fit on the disc. What can I do?
<swatTX> Pelo, there's nothing really worth saving.. this is a fresh install but I appreciate the advice. I guess i should leave now before i begin to sound biter and prevent anyone from helping.
<Pelo> boyhppy, it is already part of gutsy , just go to menu > system > prefs > appearance,  last tab
<ed1t> im trying to run tomcat  on port 80 and its giving permission denied for port 80
<speart> caleb_yau, ln -s source file /usr/bin
<ka2> boyhppy: try System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop effects on gutsy
<boyhppy> all the parts of it?
<speart> caleb_yau, sudo ln -s creates a symbolic link
<Pelo> swatTX,  thwe nice thinkg about linux is you can make your /home folder on a seperate partiton that way fi you need to reisntall you can just overwrite the os and keep the data
<ka2> boyhppy: think so
<Pelo> swatTX, all your settings will be saved as well
<boyhppy> ok, but how about in 6.06 LTS
<swatTX> Pelo, my settings are what's screwed up i think, lol
<speart> caleb_yau, without getting into configuration files and stuff
<andrej> How safe is it to update edgy to gutsy?
<speart> caleb_yau, being lazy is good :)
<Pelo> boyhppy, that might be a different story, just try asking in #compiz , they probably can point you to a website
<ka2> boyhppy: install compizconfig-settings-manager for more options
<caleb_yau> speart oh so its not actually in the file. Thats awesome i'm having some memory issues so this is a great fix
<caleb_yau> speart let me try this
<ed1t> why would i get an permission denied in tomcat logs for starting it on port 80?
<ka2> andrej: i'm not sure but you will have to go through feisty first
<Pelo> swatTX,  I mean the stuff in /home , like applicatiosn settings , wallpaper, general customizing, it won't save your fine os tweaking
<Brad01> NB2000, You here?
<speart> andrej, dependes on your configuration
<NB2000> Brad01 still here
<andrej> ka2: bother
<andrej> speart : more specifically?
<Joelito> Hi all, does anyone know another good web server alternative to apache?
<Brad01> NB2000, Do you know why
<kostkon> andrej, indeed, you have to go like this edgy -> feisty -> gutsy
<Brad01> root@brad-desktop:/tftpboot# invoke-rc.d inetd stop
<Brad01> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/inetd not found.
<ka2> Joelito: nginx, lighttpd
<speart> andrej, it'll work but you'll need to install 3rd party things
<ka2> speart: no its in the main repo
<Pelo> Joelito, goto wikipedia,  search for apache , see toward the bottom there are often links to comparison pages
<speart> andrej, use apt-get only
<ka2> speart: no its in the main repo
<andrej> i'm getting contradictory messages :}
<ka2> oops sorry
<Joelito> ka2, Pelo: thanks :)
<andrej> speart: so if I just put gutsy into my sources.list you reckon it will work with an update & dist-upgrade?
<ka2> andrej: just try it its easy if you have the drivers already
<speart> andrej, if you think that you'll save time than you should try
<andrej> time & band-witdh ;}
<speart> andrej, worked for me before
<ph0rensic> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/#preview
<ph0rensic> oops wrong window
<ka2> andrej: just time - as far as I know its installed by defualt
<andrej> ka2: I had no driver issues with edgy ...
<ka2> andrej: but only if its not been upgraded to gusy
<Bricker> Okay, back again :P i finally got terminal to work properly, but when i "kill" gdm, it says ok, and when I run the nvidia driver install, it says i need to kill X...but it said it was killed!
<NB2000> Brad01 did you invoke-rc.d dnsmasq restart
<ka2> andrej: neither but it could break things so I was covering myself :)
<speart> andrej, apart from openoffice I don't think it worth the upgrade
<rhineheart_m> hello.. what is meant with real memory in ubuntu system information?
<andrej> If something breaks ... tough luck; that's what I get for the esae ofuse ;D
<Brad01>  NB2000, yeah
<kostkon> andrej, the safe way is: upgrade edgy to feisty and then to gutsy
<NB2000> Brad01 no errors on that command?
<Brad01> no
<andrej> speart: I want a newer version of postgres ...
<Pelo> rhineheart_m, real RAM as opposed to virtual memory, ie swap on a hdd
<caleb_yau> speart, ok here is exactly what i typed $ sudo ln -s /media/sda1/linux/arm-2007q3/bin/ /usr/bin and it worked. Still when i tried running arm-none-eabi-g++ binary, it says the command was not found
<andrej> 8.2.4 is too old, lags 2 minor versions behind
<NB2000> brad that sed command is buggin me.
<andrej> significant bug fixes in 8.2.6, and 8.3 performs better in most cases
<ka2> rhineheart_m: non swap memory, actual RAM i think, illjust check
<rhineheart_m> Pelo: is there a module/script for Ubuntu that it would degrag its RAM when it reaches to the set limit?
<speart> caleb_yau, I generally link the exec file
<Brad01> NB2000, Why?
<andrej> kostkon : thanks for the warning, but I'd rather not d/l everything twice
<NB2000> Brad01 not sure what it is doing.
<Pelo> rhineheart_m, defraging memory ???? never heard of that , never knew that could be done
<speart> andrej, fixes of what
<m1ke_l> there a video chat client?
<andrej> speart : postgreSQL
<andrej> :}
<ka2> rhineheart_m: what would be the point, RAM has incredibly fast seek times - or more no seek times
<NB2000> Brad01 but it wont let you stop inetd or xinetd?
<Brad01> does anyone know what  sed -e '/USE_INETD=/s/true/false/' -i /etc/default/atftpd does?
<rhineheart_m> Pelo: I mean.. not really defraging the RAM but rather freeing some of the memory to increase the available ones..
<speart> andrej, install from source then
<caleb_yau> speart cool, i can do that, but if there is an easier way for directories that would be awesome because it has 12 executables in it
<edicarlos> hi peoples
<Brad01> NB2000, I never tried stopping xinetd
<mage__> rhineheart_m: thats done automatically
<Pelo> Brad01, replaces strings of characters in the aatftpd file I beleive
<demonspork> whenever I try to launch a second gnome-terminal, it fails to launch. I even try to launch multiple gnome-terminals from xterms, but I can only open one, and the next one just exits without returning any errors, it just fails to launch
<NB2000> Brad01 do you get any errors on the SED command and the subsequent stop commandds?
<speart> caleb_yau, you can try *
<andrej> speart: how do I tie a newer version of PG into the debian/ubuntu way of building things?
<Pelo> rhineheart_m, just kill some processes
<rhineheart_m> ka2: have you heard about advanced system optimiizer? It defrags the RAM in windows environment..
<ka2> rhineheart_m: swappiness is built into the kernel which swaps programs that have been idle for a while
<kostkon> andrej, if you have bandwidth restrictions you can take such a risk. But if you don't have, then better do it the safe way.
<speart> andrej, 1 second
<andrej> I'm quite happy with ordinary source installs, but don't want to break dependencies
<prince_jammys> Brad01: looks like it changes the value of USE_INETD from true to false
<ka2> rhineheart_m: no i havnt used windows in a long time
<caleb_yau> speart cool I will look that up (linux newb : P) thanks alot!
<Brad01> root@brad-desktop:/tftpboot# invoke-rc.d inetd stop
<Brad01> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/inetd not found.
<NB2000> Brad01 it might not be anything to worry about.
<rhineheart_m> ka2: the one that you suggest means real monitoring for the resources available in the box... can you manage yourself doing it?
<NB2000> Brad01 long as one of them works.
<Brad01> NB2000, ok
<ka2> rhineheart_m: swappiness is automatic
<speart> caleb_yau, me 2, but I learn every day more and more
<icesword> how much disk space is must to install ubuntu 6.06
<mage__> icesword: theres about 1.2gigs of crap on the livecd
<Brad01> NB2000,  invoke-rc.d xinetd stop didn't work either
<andrej> guys, if I lean myselfwide out the window by jumping releaseses ... how stable is hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: why 6.06?
<ka2> rhineheart_m: you can tuneit though: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<speart> andrej, you can try to install the latests .deb
<icesword> hahha,LTS
<icesword> and small
<PixelTricks> Install problem with 7.1, boots from cd, gets to kernel message, pc reboots , suggestions ?
<NB2000> Brad01 maybe it needs sudo
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, how much disk
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: well, its *small*..
<andrej> speart: you mean d/l the 8.3 deb for gtsy and throw that at edgy?
<IndyGunFreak> its just as small as gutsy/edgy/feisty, etc..
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, ?
<speart> andrej, shorter than upgrade
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, how much
<Brad01> NB2000, That doesn't work either :(
<speart> andrej, more stable process too, if you think server-wise
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: are you paying for support, or have some specific need for LTS?  because there's been a lot of improvements between dapper and gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: depends on what you want it for.
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, i just want 6.06
<speart> andrej, got gnome on that machine?
 * Pelo just realised that epiphany-browser is much faster then firefox,  but has slithly less features
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, i mean basic space need
<NB2000> Brad01 does the atfptd restart work?
<andrej> nuh ... no gnome
<Z_o-s-o> 6.06 yuck
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at Pelo's "epiphany"  lol
 * speart it's the same, benchmarks and everyday use are distinct
<icesword> Z_o-s-o, ?
<Pelo> Z_o-s-o,  6.06 got me into linux , do not diss the lts
<Brad01> NB2000, yeah
<andrej> thanks guys
<x-fak> hi
<disown> LjL: Ok, I'vre rebooted now. Have got some kernel modules, but there seems to be some version conflict. Dmesg says stuff like " disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new" or just "unknown symbol x". Thanks for your patience :)
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, what do you use ? konqueror ?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: it was good, 1.5yrs ago.
<NB2000> Brad01 just press on we'll see. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, no, Opera
<Z_o-s-o> icesword i know 6.06 was where I started, but 7.04 or 7.10 is lightyears ahead
<icesword> how much disk space is must to install ubuntu 6.06
<Brad01> NB2000, ok
<speart> andrej, dpkg should work
<ka2> Pelo: the lts will be replaced with new lts soon, and the current one is old
<rhineheart_m> what is the use of virtual memory in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: however much you want
 * Pelo turns up his nose at IndyGunFreak 
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, is 2g enough
<ka2> i started with 5.04 :), before that I used mandrake
<Pelo> ka2, you do know what lts means right ?
<caleb_yau> speart worked perfectly, thanks!
<ka2> long time suport
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: i would say that is bare, bare, bare minimum, if its enough
<speart> caleb_yau, you wellcome
 * Pelo points and laughs at ka2 
<Z_o-s-o> u know what...that reminds me....I started with Mandrake too....it inspired my hate for kde
<udon> hi, im newbie and i need some help please!!
<icesword> why linux use so much space
<ka2> Pelo: but 6.06s support on desktopis only till June after that no security updates
<icesword> i will uninstall open office
<Pelo> udon, we need an actual question, please state your problem
<x-fak> can you help about vlc under ubuntu? i want to force 5.1 detection for alsa
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: just install and see what happens
<icesword> that pig
<Pelo> udon I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Pelo> ka2, I think you need to read up on lts
<udon> okie then
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, if it says diskspace is not enough:(
<pawan> how to open chm files
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: you should know before you start installing if thats gonna happen
<Pelo> pawan, sudo apt-get install xchm
<udon> well, i just state my problem here
<awl> I recently changed headphones (bought usb headphones); however, when i plugged them in i got now sound, so i changed all the setting in the sound preferences to "usb audio". All my applications have sound, but none of my web browsers do. :(
<Pelo> udon,  in one line if possible
<ka2> Pelo: no lts does have another year left oops
<bret> hi
<IndyGunFreak> another year of being behind on everything
<rhineheart_m> ka2: what should be configured in order for the scripts like joomla or drupal handles registration by sending the password to the defined email add?
<MedBook> Hello, any ISO burning software I use only recognizes my CD-RW as only 600MB, but it is 700MB in size, and when I try to burn the ubuntu ISO, it does not fit on the disc. What can I do?
<udon> I install a pakage and It won't show in "Applications"
<udon> dont know why
<aurum> awl, I have a similar problem, I have an external sound card that plays all files fine but flash files in Firefox are playing through my laptops default speakers.
<ka2> rhineheart_m: im not sure what you mean
<IndyGunFreak> udon: what package, and how did you install it?
<icesword> ubuntu is built to use much and much resource now!!!!
<symptom> udon: what package
<Pelo> MedBook, make sure that the rw cd is completely empty
<MedBook> It is
<Pelo> udon,  what was the package ?
<udon> it's call x-unikey
<rhineheart_m> ka2: what I mean..what is needed for the script to send mails?
<speart> icesword, so what
<PixelTricks> Install problem with 7.1, boots from cd, gets to menu, I pick install, displays kernel message 'remapping ' , pc reboots, suggestions ?
<awl> aurum: i think i'm just gonna return these headphones and get something that i can plug up directly to my sound card
<udon> for typing in Vietnamese
<Pelo> udon,  that sounds like it might be in system > prefs , or admin <
<chuck> does anyone know why ubuntu won't install on an ibook g4?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: its a natural progression, do you think you could install Windows vista on 2gigs of space?
<icesword> speart, soso ,i want it small
<chuck> i boot from the cd and it just goes black
<alexman> no
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: then why don't you download DSL, or Puppy, or something?
<alexman> you cant install vista on 2 gigs
<udon> admins i think
<Pelo> PixelTricks, use the alternate install cd
<IndyGunFreak> alexman: thats my point.;
<ka2> rhineheart_m: i dont do much php
<ethand_> icesword:  try tiny linux
<Tailsfan> Hi There
<speart> icesword, for desktop use kde 4 is going to be good
<PixelTricks> Pelo: the text one ?
<Pelo> PixelTricks, yes
<Z_o-s-o> i dont get why linux users revolt when a newly released distro wont run on their Pentium II 266mhz and 32mb ram.....
<icesword> yeah
<Tailsfan> Does Ubuntu support DiscT@2?
<PixelTricks> Ok, will give it a try
<icesword> thx for any help
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<rhineheart_m> okay.. can anybody here give me a link on how to install and configure squirrelmail in ubuntu?
<aurum> awl: quick heads up
<ka2> Z_o-s-o: because it should ;)
<Pelo> Z_o-s-o, cause we don'T want to be force to buy new hardware by an uncaring linux-distro,  that's why we ditched MS in the first place
<Tailsfan> KDE4 is not complete
<IndyGunFreak> rhineheart_m: well, sudo apt-get install squirrelmail   should install it.
<Z_o-s-o> so switch to a distro designed to run on legacy hardware
<IndyGunFreak> as for configuring, i don't know,
<chuck> heh
<speart> Tailsfan, it's complete for decent use
<aurum> awl: found a couple posts that suggested using the asoundconf set-default-card, then found different posts with users that said that using that command blocked all soundcards from sending a signal from anywhere
<ka2> rhineheart_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail
<chuck> how old is feisty fawn?
<aurum> awl: so, basically don't do that >_>
<rhineheart_m> ka2: thanks...
<chuck> does it go feisty fawn -> gutsy gibbon or is there one between them?
<Pelo> Z_o-s-o, puppy linux is getting nice reviews and is very very very light
<awl> aurum: thx aurum :D
<pawan> how to open chm files
<Brad01> NB2000, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13552 2008-02-23 19:47 pxelinux.0 does this show a ~14kb file?
<kostkon> chuck, 10 months
<IndyGunFreak> chuck 7.04----- released April of 07
<speart> I have kde4 on a nealy burnt p4, with 256mb ram, of the slow ddr type
 * Pelo thinks he can probably run puppy linux on his 20 year old digital watch 
<chuck> okay that's what i have to install then
<ka2> Tailsfan: yeah it is 4.0 is out but not really ready and only suitable for developers really
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: check the version numbers.. 7.04   4th month, yr 07
<Pelo> pawan, sudo apt-get install xchm
<speart> pawan, sudo apt-get install kchmviewer xchm
<Z_o-s-o> Pelo : I tried it....it would be amazing on an old pc....not a super great interface....but definetly usable
<NB2000> Brad01 not sure.  Lemme read on in that doc.
<IndyGunFreak> 7.10---- 7yr, 10th month...
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: can i do apt-get distupgrade     after?
<ka2> chuck: feisty is before gutsy
<awl> i dont feel like hooking up my speaks up to this computer, so i think i'll go back to the store tomorrow and get some other headphones. My platronics worked perfectly.
<speart> pawan, it's always good to have many choices
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: after what?
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: after i install feisty
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: why not just install gutsy?
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: gutsy's install disk won't boot for me, but feisty's does
<ka2> chuck: gutsy is after feisty yes
<Z_o-s-o> I thought 7.04 was an great release
<IndyGunFreak> i guess you can try.
<kostkon> chuck, you can upgrade to gutsy yes
<ka2> Z_o-s-o: same
<chuck> well what else would i do lol
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: the alternate install cd?
<udon> anybody can give me a private chat please
<IndyGunFreak> thats what its for.
<icesword> udon, what is wrong
<Pelo> udon, type the name of your app in the terminal that will at least tell you if it is installed
<NB2000> Brad01 looks like what they are looking for.
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: well there's obviously some bug with gutsy's install disk, and i don't want to have to mess with it
<udon> jus can't read up
<Brad01> NB2000, ok
<Brad01> Here we go
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: what makes you think that?.. i'ev installed gutsy numerous times on many different pc's, never a problem
<NB2000> Brad01 boot the laptop and we'll see.
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: i suspect there's a user bug
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: ever installed it on an ibook g4?
<kostkon> chuck, indeed you should first try to install gutsy using the alternate install cd
<icesword> udon, wht languauge you speak
<udon> pelo, but the point is..im totally not into linux
<saskuatch> man this os is not meant for normal people lol
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: desktop install works on the feisty cd, doesn't work on gutsy
<udon> pelo, just start today
<kostkon> chuck, if that fails also, then go for feisty
<IndyGunFreak> no, but is it PPC?
<chuck> yes, i have tried burning it numerous times
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: yes it is
<ka2> saskuatch: yeah it is once you haveit working its great
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: didn't PPC stop after Feisty?..
<pawan> thanks
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: it gets to the yaboot menu, and i hit enter, a little text goes by, but after that, it's blank
<IndyGunFreak> Gutsy, its a community project, not a canonical one.
<Z_o-s-o> chuck : you have a mac?
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: nope
<chuck> Z_o-s-o: yes
<udon> icesword, i speak Vietnamese
<icesword> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ka2> ppc i think you can get but it isnt officialy supported
<Pelo> udon,  menu > applicatiosn > accessories > terminal ,   type the name of the app,  that will start it if it is installed,  it might just be that the menu need refreshing tho
<Z_o-s-o> chuck : what kind, and would you recommend them?
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: its a community project now, not a official poject of canonical..
<chuck> Z_o-s-o: i have an ibook g4, i love it alot, you would probably want a macbook or macbook pro now, and yes i would recommend it
<IndyGunFreak> !ppc | chuck
<ubotu> chuck: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<icesword> that is it
<icesword> hahah
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: so any bug in it, has little to nothing to do w/ Ubuntu.
<ka2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/ only available as alternate though
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: okay, i've got it, thanks
<chuck> jesus
<udon> pelo, is there another way to run the program? like a graphic way
<bluefox83> my friend installed firestarter, and his p2p client quit working, so he removed firestarter, but his iptables is still messed up, how can he restore it?
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: i just think you're missing the point, thats all.
<IndyGunFreak> and you are, but thats another issue
<ka2> udon: Alt+F2
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: okay
<Z_o-s-o> What do you guys think will be the next move for Gnome now that KDE 4 is pretty much out there?
<kostkon> Z_o-s-o, nothing
<Pelo> udon, you can start a program from the menu or from the command line,  starting it from the command line deos not mean it will be a command line program , it's jsut a diffrenet way of starting it
<speart> !amd64 | speart
<Z_o-s-o> kostkon : no huge improvements or UI changes?
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: and fwiw, that issue you describe with the gutsy cd, that smells of a burn error.
<udon> pelo, i see, it's not showing in the application list
<Pelo> Z_o-s-o, gnome is not in competition with kde no matter what some ppl think , they both have different approaches with suit different ppl
<amenado> bluefox83-> set the default policy to open
<ka2> Z_o-s-o: why gnome is nice the way is
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: i've burned it numerous times, same error every time
<Z_o-s-o> I agree
<udon> pelo, but when i install the pakage it stated "completed"
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: only because my Gnome can beat up your kDE.. any day, and twice on sunday
<Z_o-s-o> KDE is bloated
<bluefox83> amenado, default policy on what?
<Pelo> udon, open the terminal from the accessories menu ,  type the name of the prog in it , that should start it for you , it will let you at least know if it is installed
<amenado> bluefox83-> iptables
<bluefox83> amenado, how do i do that?
<IndyGunFreak> chuck: have you considered just looking at Debian?.. it has official support for PPC
<ka2> Z_o-s-o: why I switched to gnome exactly
 * Pelo starts hitting IndyGunFreak  with his @
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kostkon> Z_o-s-o, KDE is clumsy
<amenado> bluefox83-> iptables -F;  to flush it
<chuck> IndyGunFreak: i have considered it
<Z_o-s-o> ka2 : I always say that the only good program developed for KDE was K3B, which kicks ass
<ASTURIAS> Hello again!
<Pelo> udon, are you sure this package is a program and not a service or somethign , look in the system > admin , or system > preferences menu too
<ka2> Z_o-s-o: same again
<ASTURIAS> Desktop Effects could not be enabled on ubuntu 7.10 Feisty!!!
<bluefox83> amenado, is that all?
<Z_o-s-o> ka2 : I always say that the only good program developed for KDE was K3B, which kicks ass
<ka2> Z_o-s-o: braserro looks ok though
<Z_o-s-o> oops
<udon> pelo, okay, let me try
<aurum> awl: hey!
<Pelo> ASTURIAS, install the restricted driver for yoru video card
<IndyGunFreak> Z_o-s-o: preach on
<aurum> awl: found something
<ASTURIAS> I did that already!
<Z_o-s-o> hahaha
<awl> aurum: what's that?
<ka2> ubuntu 7.10 Feisty!!!: that confuses me 7.04 feisty or 7.10 gutsy
<Pelo> ASTURIAS, what video card ?
<IndyGunFreak> ka2: because someone didn't know what they were typing when they said that
<amenado> bluefox83-> nope, one has to add a default policy or else the flushed command only flushes but have not set the default policy
<Z_o-s-o> 5.04 Feisty Gibbon
<aurum> awl: hold on, just wanted to grab your attention before you left, let me look at what i typed in terminal
<ASTURIAS> ATI Radeon 200M XPRESS
<IndyGunFreak> 8.04 Breezy Fawn
<Pelo> «
<Z_o-s-o> hhaha
<kostkon> IndyGunFreak, nice!
<aurum> awl: ok, this worked for me, first off close all programs potentially using your USB headphones
<IndyGunFreak> 8.04 Edgy Badger..lol
<ka2> no need to make fun of others
<bluefox83> amenado, ok, so after flushing, how do i set a new policy?
<awl> kk
<awl> kk
<Pelo> ASTURIAS, It thing you need to install aiglx or somthing like that , not sure,  better check with the #compiz ppl
<aurum> awl: in terminal, do      asoundconf list     see what your USB headphones are listed as
<amenado> bluefox83-> i dont want to spoonfed you, have even tried to look for tutorials?
<udon> pelo, is there anyway i can put the prog into the application menu?
<speart> any ideas of how can I start Ubuntu user group in my area?
<awl> kk
<aurum> awl: then do     asoundconf set-default-card "External"    external was my SoundBlaster USB soundcard, replace it with what your headphgones were listed as in asoundconf list
<awl> CK804
<awl> default
<awl>  no headphones just sound devices
<Z_o-s-o> anyone here beside me and ka2 think that k3b is the best?
<ka2> udon: yes right click edit menus
<bluefox83> amenado, this is a ubuntu help channel, we spoonfeed to help here, and no, i'm helping someone else out so i haven't checked...
<Pelo> udon,  yes but first have you found a way to start it ?
<ASTURIAS> I saw a post from someone having the same Video card that solved that provlem downloading xserver-xgl but that does not work for me
<udon> yes, in the terminal u told me
<awl> aurum: my headphones are not listed
<udon> pelo, the prog started
<amenado> bluefox83-> then take some time to check
<ka2> ATIs and compiz dont mix too well
<awl> i only get two entries: default and ck804
<aurum> awl: (dont use quotes) and, damn... how are you getting sound from other programs to go to your headphones from your System> Sounds ?
<Pelo> udon, right click the accessorie menu ,  select  edit menu ,  then make a new luancher in the submenu you want , just use the program name for a command
<aurum> er, System > pref > sound
<Ziroday> I have two screens, my computer screen which is connected via VGA and my TV screen which is connected via DVI. The trouble is that on the tv screen the picture does not fit the screen. Any help?
<awl> aurum: not sure, all i changed was the usb audio and it started working
<ka2> Ziroday: what video card
<aurum> Yeah, that's what I'm using =/
<aurum> hm
<udon> pelo, i got it, but what a bout the icon? can i change it?
<ASTURIAS> A person told me that I could enable Extra Effects on System > Preferences > Appearance but I cannot see Appeareance in my panel
<awl> aurum: i can try changing it to ck804 to see if it works
<Pelo> udon, click on the icon in the property dialog box
<Ziroday> ka2: Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS , with nvidia-glx-new drivers
<kostkon> ASTURIAS, what ubuntu version do you have?
<ASTURIAS> I think is 7.10
<ka2> ASTURIAS: in 7.10 you can find it there
<aurum> awl: google search seems like Ck804 is an internal card
<ka2> ASTURIAS: but in 7.04 look for Desktop Effects instead
<ASTURIAS> I see Desktop Effects
<udon> pelo, thank you, i got it
 * Pelo is jonesing for an oatmeal and cream cookie
<kostkon> ASTURIAS, then you have 7.04
<aurum> awl: oddly enough NVidia... I wouldn't set it to that :p
<awl> aurum: that's what i though, i only get that to display besides default
<kostkon> ASTURIAS, not 7.10
<ASTURIAS> Good to know
<Pelo> udon , you are welcome , and welcome to ubuntu
<udon> pelo, , is it mean that everytime i install a new prog, i need to do it manually?
<PixelTricks> just tried text install of 7.1, gets to kernel alive, kernel mapping, pc reboots, ideas ?
<ka2> Ziroday: I have a 8400 but havnt tried TV out
<Pelo> udon, not usualy
<ASTURIAS> How can I upgrade?
<wasta> yoga
<aurum> awl: hm, what's your headphone model name?
<udon> pelo, i see
<ka2> ASTURIAS: its under Desktop Effects in 7.04
<Pelo> udon, what this a command line prog ? those often donT' get a menu listing, but gui aps do
<ka2> not appearane
<Ziroday> also in displayconfig-gtk the TV does not show whilst in nvidia-settings it does
<ASTURIAS> I click Enable Desktop Effects but this error appears. Desktop Effects could not be enabled...
<kostkon> ASTURIAS, to upgrade open the update manager and it should give you a option to upgrade
<ka2> Desktop Effects could not be enabled... and what is the restof it
<kostkon> ASTURIAS, to 7.10
<udon> pelo, also, ubuntu log out on me twice when i minimize my firefox windows
<ASTURIAS> That's all the message
<ka2> ASTURIAS: 7.10 is good but did have some problems with kvm switch
<awl> microsoft livechat lx-3000
<awl> aurum: microsoft livechat lx-3000
<ka2> ASTURIAS: what video card
<udon> pelo, didn't know how to record the problem or do anything with it
<Brad01> NB2000, It didn't work
<ASTURIAS> ATI Radeon 200M XPRESS
<wasta> david
<NB2000> Brad01 hmmm.  No server found?
<fujin> hiyas. I'm having some issues with 'screen', and mutt. Namely, when I run mutt inside screen, my status bar disappear and well, mutt display is all funny.
<awl> aurum: my brother got them for me, or i would've settled with platronics
<Pelo> udon, I don'T know about that , might have to do with some ofhte extension you have in firefox, I realy can'T tell
<Brad01> The /var/sys/log mentioned dhcdbd not running
<Brad01> How do I run dhcdbd
<copperkid> is there a way to start a program remotely to run locally? the forums had a post about using (torrentclient &), but deluge doesnt seem to notice the ()
<ka2> ASTURIAS: ok that probably wont work well with gutsy either
<wasta> david
<Pelo> udon, you might want to look it up in the forum , www.ubuntuforums.org
<NB2000> Brad01 hmmm.  lemme read on.
<ka2> ASTURIAS: try searching the forums
<ASTURIAS> My ATI is enabled, in the Restricted drivers... I can see that my video card is "in use", but nothing fixes the problem'
<aurum> awl: trying to look around, I'll let you know if I find something, I'm trying to use my solution as inspiration
<ka2> ASTURIAS: you need to install xgl i think
<amenado> Brad01-> are you sure its dhcdbd? not dhcpd ?
<Pelo> ASTURIAS, do you hve xgl installed ?
<ASTURIAS> xserver-xgl?
<PixelTricks> just tried text install of 7.10, gets to kernel alive, kernel mapping, pc reboots, suggestions ?
<ka2> ASTURIAS: but check the forums for anything it might be helpful
<NB2000> Brad01 you added all that stuff to the dnsmasq.conf file?
<Z_o-s-o> ASTURIAS have you tried the new driver from ATI
<Phebus> hi :)
<Z_o-s-o> you wont need XGL
<awl> aurum: appreciate it greatly, but u dont have to go through that trouble
<ASTURIAS> What new driver?
<udon> pelo, also how can i install a prog with the source only?
<Pelo> ASTURIAS, possibly, did you try and ask for help on this in #compiz-fusion, they can probably stear you right very quickly
<Z_o-s-o> 8-02
<Z_o-s-o> from the website
<Pelo> udon, check in this link  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<ASTURIAS> Nice, I'll go there in a minute...
<Pelo> !enter | Z_o-s-o
<ubotu> Z_o-s-o: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Z_o-s-o> :(
<Brad01> NB2000, yeah
<ASTURIAS> What is the new driver for ATI?
<Z_o-s-o> its version 8-02 from ati;s site
<NB2000> Brad01 all I can think is maybe a typo in there somewhere.
<Pelo> ASTURIAS, stick to what you have now
<sleepster> would anyone know of a command line tool that works just like Internt Explorer
<sleepster> that I could script for Linux
<ka2> sleepster: you mean a web browser
<Z_o-s-o> Pelo : the improvements make it worth the upgrade
<amenado> sleepster-> lynx and w3m
<sleepster> ka2 roger that
<udon> pelo, thank you i will check that out
<Pelo> sleepster,  you want a text based brower ?
<ka2> sleepster: wget, curl if you wnat to script it
<kostkon> speart, links
<kostkon> oops!
<ASTURIAS> Ok, thanks everyone, I'll go to #compiz-fusion
<kostkon> sleepster, links
<demonspork> whenever I try to launch a second gnome-terminal, it fails to launch. I even try to launch multiple gnome-terminals from xterms, but I can only open one, and the next one just exits without returning any errors, it just fails to launch
<sleepster> I want a text based browser, but I want it to be multithreaded and to render images (or pretend to render images) just like IE
<sleepster> it's for testing purposes
<PixelTricks> I can't figure this out, I did a fedora install and it worked perfectly, ubuntu 7.10 though reboots the pc
<ka2> sleepster: no images are possible but links is good for text only
<luis_> hey everyone
<Pelo> sleepster, did you check in synaptic see what is available in there
<ka2> sleepster: in emergencies on Archlinux rather than ubuntu ;)
<sleepster> I haven't checked synaptic yet.. :(
<sleepster> ka2 well does lynx still download the images?
<Brad01> Heres my dnsmasq http://pastebin.com/m50a1cfc7
<ka2> sleepster: images cant be done on command line
<Pelo> sleepster, synaptic and add/remove are your friends
<Brad01> <warning big file>
<NB2000> Brad01 maybe try restarting dnsmasq and atftpd
<luis_> are there any apps that come with ubuntu that burn cds?
<sleepster> ka2 well as long as the images are downloaded... that will be sufficient
<ka2> sleepster: also note "links" not "lynx" different browsers links is newer
<Jangari> brasero, NB2000
<NB2000> Brad01 any kind of firewall running on the server?
<speart> kostkon, I'm not a bot
<sleepster> ka2 oh :)  is links multithreaded?
<ka2> sleepster: no the images arnt downloaded what do you need it for
<ka2> sleepster: dont think so
<sleepster> I need to do testing.. I need to browse about 10k sites.. and time how long it takes to do it
<Jangari> oh sorry, i meant luis_, not NB2000
<ka2> sleepster: and what is it needed for
<speart> kostkon, what's up
<Brad01> Not thatI know of
<NB2000> Brad01 shorewall or such...
<Pelo> later folks
<Brad01> NB2000, no
<kostkon> sleepster, no just wanted to recommende "links" to sleepster, but by mistake it went to you
<kostkon> recommend*
<sleepster> :)
<kostkon> doh!!
<speart> sleepster, try to do it in the easy way
<pawan> hello
<ka2> sleepster: can you tell me what you need it for
<PixelTricks> anyone know a fix for 7.10 rebooting on install after kernel alive message ?
<kostkon> speart, no just wanted to recommende "links" to sleepster, but by mistake it went to you
<NB2000> Brad01 it said nothing about adding an additional dhcp server.  So I dunno...
<ka2> sleepster: i may be able to help
<speart> kostkon, you woke me up
<Jangari> luis_: i don't know if it's in ubuntu by default, but brasero is an adequate cd burning rom
<kostkon> speart, damn! really??!
<luis_> how do i ge tit? lol
<human> hi room, ive been trying to get my dvd drive to work.  with no luck.  can anyone help?  it shows up as a cdrom but will not mount.
<luis_> it*
<Brad01> NB2000, Yeah, I thought my router would be doing dhcp
 * speart let's program people
<Jangari> sudo apt-get install brasero
<luis_> danke
<kazol> How often is Hungarian notation used in open-source development (specifically C++)?
<amenado> human you can not mount a cdrom drive without a disk inside it
<sleepster> ka2 well any help you could offer good sir
<sleepster> would be taken with the upmost appreciation
<NB2000> Brad01 You don't want your router doing it.  You might try putting the IP of your server in the gateway and dns options.  So they are all the same.
<Brad01> How do I check to see if any dhcp servers are running?
<ka2> kazol: not very
<sleepster> Brad01 ps aux | grep dhcpd
<Jangari> also serpentine, luis_, that's what i use, i think
<kazol> ka2: It's more common with Windows?
<Jangari> but that's for audio cds specifically
<luis_> for serpentine? sudo apt-get install serpentine?
<ka2> kazol: it seems to be
<copperkid> is there a way to start a program remotely to keep running after i log out? the forums had a post about using "(torrentclient &)", but deluge doesnt seem to notice the ()
<kazol> ka2: :( I actually like it.
<bastid_raZor> i like a KDE app.. K3b for burning dvd/cd's
<sleepster> copperkid just run it as a service
<amenado> copperkid-> man screen
<ka2> kazol: i used to use it with windows
<human> a
<sleepster> and it will run when your machine boots up
<ka2> kazol: but now i use python :)
<GreatBear> ummm....does anyone have or know of a Novell client for Ubuntu?
<Jangari> yes, luis_, but check first whether you have it by looking in applications > sound and video, or by entering "which serpentine" in a terminal
<kazol> bastid_raZor: That app is very good, like a full commercial app (Nero, etc.)
<copperkid> ill try the service thing; the man for screen makes no sense to me. thanks
<amenado> GreatBear-> dyah visited novel site yet?
<CeeBeeYaarh> hi folks
<Jangari> if "which serpentine" returns something like /usr/bin/serpentine then you have it already
<speart> kazol, search for Hungarian projects
<bastid_raZor> kazol; i agree. most people don't like having to install kde libraries but that doesn't matter to me. functionality is more important
<GreatBear> amenado, yeah, we have a linux client in house, but it doesn't work with ubuntu
<Housefly7k> Jangari: what does " which" do
<amenado> GreatBear-> for which app you need the client for?
<Jangari> failing that, you can easily search the repository for the actual name of the package by entering apt-cache search brasero, or apt-cache search serpentine
<PixelTricks> anyone know a fix for 7.10 rebooting the pc on install after kernel alive message ?
<GreatBear> novell logons
<luis_> thanks Jangari.
<GreatBear> to connect and mapping drives
<Jangari> luis_: it just returns 'which' program is invoked by using a command, so, where a program is located
<Jangari> a handy way of checking whether you have a program installed
<b4l74z4r> is flash still broken in gutsy?
<Housefly7k> learn something new everyday
<Jangari> brasero is better for either/or audio/data, etc.
<kostkon> b4l74z4r, no
<amenado> GreatBear-> if none with .deb, perhaps you can use alien to convert the rpm client  to .deb?
<LjL> !flashissues | b4l74z4r
<ubotu> b4l74z4r: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<GreatBear> amenado, its been tried, doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> b4l74z4r: just download it from adobe.com,
<CeeBeeYaarh> can ayone tell me how i access my ubuntu drive from windows?
<kostkon> b4l74z4r, two updates fixed the problems with flash
<amenado> GreatBear-> oh well...
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: why?
<ka2> CeeBeeYaarh: its not easy
<Brad01> NB2000, I did that
<ka2> CeeBeeYaarh: ill just look it up for you
<Housefly7k> ok, a while back i sit my "super" or "window" key, so that everytime i hit it all the windows minimise
<NB2000> Brad01 changed em?
<b4l74z4r> can i install it via add/remove or should i download it from adobe?
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/how-to/how-to-replace-bad-fat-with-healthy-fat-healthy-fat-options/
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: if the installer is still broken, its just as easy to download flash from adobe
<Brad01> NB2000, Yeah, Should I restart anything?
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: but it's not broken.
<CeeBeeYaarh> ka2: figures
<GreatBear> amenado, i've spent lots of time searching and working with our novell guy at work
<kostkon> b4l74z4r, it will work just fine if you install it from synaptic or add/remove
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok... well then by all means, install it normally
<amenado> GreatBear-> they certainly have a client for SuSE
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, if i use dvd image,can i just only install the parts i want
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<NB2000> Brad01 probably restart both atftpd and dnsmasq
<Housefly7k> but i cant remember how i did it, and now want to know if there is an exisiting shortcut to show desktop, or if i can change it so the "super"+D minimizes all
<GreatBear> amenado, yes i know
<bastid_raZor> CeeBeeYaarh; you'll need to find a program that will read ext3 format
<ka2> CeeBeeYaarh:http://www.fs-driver.org/ ok that should work quite easily
<kostkon> b4l74z4r, the flash breakage exists no more
<ka2> bastid_raZor: which that does :)
<amenado> GreatBear-> then meebee try the SuSE as desktop ?
<bastid_raZor> ka2 i'll make note of that.. thanks
<Jangari> okay, so flash is fixed? when did this happen?
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, if i use dvd image,can i just only install the parts i want
<ka2> although i havnt tries fs-driver - i dont have windows to test it with
<IndyGunFreak> ice to an extent yes, but you're stil going to have to install a set of OS packages, Gnome or KDE, or whatever, and the space limitations you're putting on this are to much, you're not gonna get a workable system on 2gigs
<kostkon> Jangari, with two updates before ~10 days
<GreatBear> amenado, i would prefer to run ubuntu
<Brad01> NB2000, Here we go
<sudobash> did it work brambo?
<Jangari> pays to remember that http://www.adobe.com/go/getflash is a failsafe way to install flash
<NB2000> Brad01 cool!
<ka2> Jangari: almost not for 32 firefox on AMD64 - you have to edit the installer script :)
<Jangari> does anyone know where/if you can download the mac os x system sounds in wav format?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: you may tell it not to install openoffice, or something like that, but still, 2gigs is barely enough...
<LjL> Jangari, i suspect that would be piracy
<IndyGunFreak> and thats having nothing
<amenado> GreatBear how about fedora, it uses gnome
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, thank you sir
<Jangari> okay ka2, well i should qualify and say 'failsafe if you have a 32bit machine
<ka2> JJangari: yes
<Housefly7k> ok so i found where it is, its in Keyboard shortcuts in the preferences menu, But it will not let me set "Super L + D" as my show desktop
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: as i said earlier, you need to be looking at puppy, DSL, maybe vector linux..
<sudobash> brambo
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, but i like gnome
<Housefly7k> "hide all windows and focus desktop" is the actual title
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: well, then you need to give ubuntu more space.
<icesword> k
<GreatBear> amenado, because setting up ubuntu is painless....
<GreatBear> i would have figured that there would be some kind of Novell client
<Jangari> LjL: piracy or not, any clue?
<mrpockets> you guys know of anything i can use to more finely tune my sound, other than Alsamixer?
<sudobash> Tiny Linux
<ka2> IndyGunFreak: vector nor puppy are as nice as ubuntu though
<LjL> !piracy | Jangari
<ubotu> Jangari: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PixelTricks> Need Help ,  7.10 reboots when trying to install , right after kernel alive message, even with alternate cd
<IndyGunFreak> ka2: i never suggested they were.
<Jangari> okay then, let me rephrase, "it's *not* piracy, any clue?"
<amenado> GreatBear-> using RDP would not do it?
<Jangari> :D
<cjae> Hi,  Any xorg gurus around, I need help with a xorg.conf question I think I have most of it figured out. It is all explained in the pastebin http://pastebin.ca/915823
<IndyGunFreak> ka2: but whenh you're insisting that an OS be installed on 1-1.5gigs of space, thats just not realistic.
<ka2>  IndyGunFreak: no just warning people
<GreatBear> amenado, whats rdp? (a bit of a linux newb here)
<chuck> hi, my ubuntu installation failed because i didn't make a Apple_Bootstrap partition, but that's not even an option in the partition manager in the installer, how am i supposed to make one?
<endo> I cannot get my cursor to change, can someone please help me put it back to the default?
<williamkidd23> Anybody speak spanish in here i neeed help  from a noobie
<CeeBeeYaarh> sometimes the titlebar disappears when i mouse-over it. any idea why?
<IndyGunFreak> ka2: well, anyone with a rock in their head htat was following what i said, knew the context in which i was stating to use puppy or dsl
<williamkidd23>  ubuntu fan
<LjL> Jangari: are they under an open license?
<amenado> GreatBear-> thats a windows thing  remote desktop protocol
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<GreatBear> doh!
<ka2> IndyGunFreak: yes but still it is true :)
<Jangari> chuck, is bootstrap the thing that allows you to startup a particular os?
<amenado> GreatBear-> not even a linux thing
<williamkidd23> ok
<GreatBear> amenado pm please
<chuck> Jangari: i assume it's for the bootloader or something
<Jangari> can't grub suffice?
<ka2> GreatBear: Microsofts Remote Desktop Protocol
<amenado> GreatBear-> nope, un registered
<IndyGunFreak> ka2: why are you attempting to ram your opinion on me, i agree with you, i was telling icesword he was being unrealistic and needed to look elsewhere
<chuck> but it's always needed when installing linux on a newworld apple computer for some reason
<GreatBear> ok...
<Z_o-s-o> Anyone tried the gOS 2.0 beta / RC thing yet?
<Jangari> fair enough, LjL, i won't persue it here
<Jangari> pursue*
<IndyGunFreak> ka2: use common sense, or at least pay attention to the discussion
<ka2> IndyGunFreak: i do agree with that
<b4l74z4r> ok, i got flash working in firefox, but not in opera, how do i get it working in opera?
<mixed> anyone know if gutsy supports 2 processors?  I have an old PIII with 2 processors and want to install ubuntu on it
<GreatBear> amenado, i'm looking for a "secure" setup for our library
<jimmygoon> Is gnome-compiz-manager trustable...?
<GreatBear> something our users can't mess up
<LjL> Jangari: assuming it's not piracy, i'm sure a Mac channel would know better anyway.
<usser> mixed: should have no problem there
<ka2> mixed: yes it does
<arnducky> re: all.
<endo> I cannot get my cursor to change, can someone please help me put it back to the default?
<credible> jimmygoon: it's designed for a much earlier version of compiz; I strongly suggest you don't use it
<Brad01> NB2000, It didn't work :(
<Brad01> How do I start dhcdbd?
<cjae> can anyone please highlighted message me so I know if anyone had time to catch my post
<Jangari> true, LjL, nice subtle clue, cheers
<mixed> usser,  in that case it must be my motherboard because gutsy tries to start but then it dies
<TrustNoOne> my pidgin keeps saying cant send msg because of server connection problem, anyone else get this?
<jimmygoon> credible, That's what I was afraid of. The lack of a quick enable/disable is very frustrating :/
<LjL> cjae: remember there is #test
<NB2000> Brad01 That is yet another program to install, which wasn't mentioned in the docs.
<IndyGunFreak> TrustNoOne: no.. what service?
<chuck> anyone know what's wrong with the partition manager?
<cjae> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> #test the channel.
<usser> mixed: did u completely rule out software problem? ie how about any other distribution or even windows?
<NB2000> Brad01 I think it's sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<TrustNoOne> IndyGunFreak, msn
<usser> mixed: do they work?
<IndyGunFreak> TrustNoOne: no issues for me
<cjae> LjL, ahh
 * TrustNoOne cries
<EnderTheThird> Can anyone think of why the nvidia 169.09 (and 169.07) driver isn't detected after a restart after installation?  every time i reboot, I need to stop gdm, reinstall, and restart gdm.
<chuck> !apple_bootstrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple_bootstrap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mixed> usser, it's a spare system, im using an old hard drive that has ubuntu already installed
<amenado> GreatBear  try to google for kiosk and LTSP  (terminal server)
<NB2000> Brad01 bear in mind there is another config file to make happy.  /etc/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf I think...
<bastid_raZor> TrustNoOne; from what i can see msn is down
<mixed> usser, i already tried installing XP and the installation dies at some point as well
<TrustNoOne> bastid_raZor, how do you see that its down
<amenado> GreatBear->  a kiosk setup, a user has very limited access
<TrustNoOne> bastid_raZor, because i can still msg ppl, just every couple msgs i send fail
<usser> mixed: oh i see... hm well i'd suggest try another distribution, try suse see if that will work
<arnducky> Can anyone here walk me through the Gnome desktop config side of an OEM Feisty install?  (A good Launchpad or community.u~.com ´howto´ link would help too.)
<CeeBeeYaarh> 2 issues: 1. sometimes when roll the mouse over the title bar it clears to a white expanse and then redraws, and 2. is it possible to make vista recognise my ubuntu drive?
<Jangari> chuck, i'd suggest adding a mac os line to your menu.lst
<bastid_raZor> TrustNoOne; it doesn't let me connect to it.. maybe it is on its way out on your end
<cjae> LjL, just wondering in here cause ubuntu tends to modify things a lot and I am not familiar with the new nvidia drivers, but will try #test
<mixed> usser, will do, thanks for the info, pzzz
<b4l74z4r> i installed ubuntu and it created a huge swap file at almost 6gb, this is a vaste of space, is there any way i can make the swap smaller?
<ahorriblemess> I have sort of an interesting little problem this time...
<GreatBear> amenado, i'm currently using IE as the shell, with everything locked down, thats proving problematic for some websites that the library needs
<chuck> Jangari: menu.lst ?
<usser> b4l74z4r: sure sudo swapoff
<Brad01> Why is this so hard?
<Jangari> !grub | chuck
<ubotu> chuck: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usser> b4l74z4r: and then fire up gparted
<PixelTricks> Need Help ,  7.10 reboots when trying to install , right after kernel alive message, even with alternate cd
<GreatBear> I would like to use ubuntu, most of our users can't screw that up
<usser> b4l74z4r: delete the swap partition and recreate it
<b4l74z4r> ok
<b4l74z4r> thanks
<usser> b4l74z4r: after its done sudo swapon
<chuck> Jangari: ppc ubuntu doesn't use grub
<ahorriblemess> I can't empty trash with my alsa driver packages in there. I installed the drivers, I want o get rid of these folders (unless I have to keep them)
<chuck> Jangari: it uses yaboot
<Jangari>  /boot/grub/menu.lst is the boot config file
<NB2000> Brad01 sure makes boot USB and a CDROM sounds tempting? :)
<Jangari> oh, alright then
<ahorriblemess> i downloaded them from the alsa website
<Jangari> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EnderTheThird> b4l74z4r:  just keep in mind that redoing your partitions *can* backfire (never happened to me), so backup any really important data if you're resizing your / partition
<usser> b4l74z4r: yes yes backup
<Jangari> then all i can do is suggest installing grub
<Brad01> NB2000, yeah
<b4l74z4r> usser, where is gparted?
<usser> b4l74z4r: always backup when u do something liek that
<LjL> ahorriblemess: yes, that seems like a horrible mess. why did you install ALSA manually?
<usser> b4l74z4r: apt-get install gparted
<EnderTheThird> b4l74z4r:  "sudo aptitude install gparted"
<Brad01> NB2000, I think I might just buy the cd-drive
<b4l74z4r> ok
<amenado> GreatBear-> you can have a customized system like a customized liveCD..
<b4l74z4r> thanks again
<NB2000> Brad01 actually I have never tried a PXE boot system.  Just never needed it.
<Brad01> NB2000, Thanks for the help
<hatta> ok, I have a tricky one, how do I know which encoding a file uses for its file name?
<NB2000> Brad01 But from an old laptop point of view, I can see the need...
<EnderTheThird> b4l74z4r:  it'll be called "Partition Editor" under System > Administration after it's installed.
<hatta> k3b complains about the encoding of some files, and suggests I use convmv
<ahorriblemess> crap i got disconnected
<hatta> but convmv needs to know what encoding I'm converting from
<usser> hatta: renaming them in english would be a good idea
<hatta> and I don't know that, I just see the text of the file name
<GreatBear> amenado a live cd is too slow.
<ahorriblemess> I'll post again, I get this error when trying to empty trash with alsa package folders in it /home/jason.../libalisp.a" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<hatta> not language, encoding
<Brad01> When I use Konqueror I keep getting a nsplugin error anyone know how to fix it?
<amenado> GreatBear-> i did not want you to use liveCD, i said you can customize one,
<usser> hatta: files in different language often tend to have different encoding so still stands
<usser> hatta: see if u have funny named files there
<ka2> ahorriblemess: does your user own the folder
<hatta> yes, I have a file with an ae
<ahorriblemess> ka2: I am the user.. what do you mean?
<amenado> GreatBear-> google for remastering ubuntu
<usser> hatta: rename it
<LjL> ahorriblemess: « sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.Trash/* » - however, installing ALSA manually is far from a great idea, just for the record
<ka2> ahorriblemess: your user account
<GreatBear> amenado, i've seen that
<hatta> no, I want to keep the ae
<hatta> I want to use convmv to express the ae in an encoding k3b can understand
<amenado> GreatBear-> then try your hand at it, customized to your specific needs
<b4l74z4r> usser, i typed "sudo swapoff"and i got this "usage: swapoff [-hV]
<b4l74z4r>        swapoff -a [-v]
<b4l74z4r>        swapoff [-v] special ...
<b4l74z4r> " what should i do?
<usser> hatta: if u convmv its still gonna convert that simbol to something else
<LjL> hatta: is your system using UTF-8?
<LjL> !paste > b4l74z4r    (b4l74z4r, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hatta> LjL: I don't know
<hatta> how would I find out?
<GreatBear> amenado, it still won't give me a novell connefction
<LjL> hatta: "locale"
<usser> b4l74z4r: sorry swapoff -a
<b4l74z4r> ok
<hatta> ah yes it is
<amenado> GreatBear-> what in novell you require access?
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/people/3-signs-that-she-is-into-you/
<GreatBear> amenado, network athentication and file server
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: what other ways are there to fix my soundcard without manually updating Alsa drivers/utils/lib etc./
<GreatBear> the file server can be met with samba
<GreatBear> and maybe the authentication can be through ldap
<GreatBear> but a "normal" client would be easire
<amenado> there you go, ldap
<ka2> GreatBear: are you talking about setting up aserver sorry i havnt been following you
<GreatBear> ka2, no we have the server running....i want to connect to the servewr with ubuntu
<GreatBear> thats why i need a client
<ka2> GreatBear: oh
<ka2> GreatBear: a client for what?
<LjL> hatta: try burning with Rock Ridge and Juliet filesystem extensions
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: seriously because before I reinstalled, I had the soundcard working perfectly after manually installing alsa drivers and setting up the system to recognize it. Since I've reinstalled i"ve been having issues. So if manually installing alsa is bad, I'd love to know the good way so I can fix this.
<GreatBear> ka2, a client to communicate with novell services, ayuthentication, files and printing
<arnducky> But its nice to know new generations of codemonkeys learn to eat mangos and cocoa still -- send me a resumes sometime in 2010 wouldja  (maybe youĺl have pounded the heck out of C by them -- objectively speaking)
<arnducky> oops -- sawwy
<IndyGunFreak> ahorriblemes1: what is your sound device?
<LjL> ahorriblemes1, i don't know what the problem with your soundcard is, so i don't know. if there is an actual bug with your soundcard's support, then yes, doing things manually might be the only issue - but have you reported that bug?
<zedster> I was in earlier but realized the question I asked was worded wrong, can I stream music from my computer using vlc to itunes or to a browser so that vlc dosn't need to be on the 2nd computer
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: it's been reported, I checked
<ka2> GreatBear: so it uses ldap & samba
<ka2> ?
<TheZealot> is there a directory where the trashbin items are kept?
<b4l74z4r> usser, should i resize the extended partition where swap resides or shoul i resize the actual linux swap inside the extended partition?
<LjL> TheZealot: ~/.Trash
<usser> zedster: i'd use shoutcast or icecast for that shoutcast is easier to setup, icecast is more powerful
<usser> b4l74z4r: are there any other partitions in extended?
<GreatBear> ka2, i've thought about both, i kow we have ldap running, but not samba
<b4l74z4r> usser, no
<ka2> GreatBear: just looking for more info about the novell client
<IndyGunFreak> ahorriblemes1: what sound device do you have?
<ka2> GreatBear: seen it but not used it
<ahorriblemes1> IndyGunFreak:  nVidia HDA MCP67 , I've taken care of this issue before, I even added to a forum thread about repairing it... but this time it's not working
<amenado> GreatBear what kind of problems you were having when you converted that rpm to .deb? what did not work or errors were you getting?
<ahorriblemes1> IndyGunFreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750&page=11
<usser> b4l74z4r: can u make a screenshot of your partitions
<GreatBear> ka2, i've seen one too, but its not a simple install
<usser> b4l74z4r: hard to tell whats your scheme is
<TheZealot> if ./Trash doesn't exist does that mean there is no trashcan directory> ? I am using crunchbang
<b4l74z4r> usser, ok, hold on a sec
<zedster> usser: heres the full story I'm in frat house and want all the computers playing the same music for a party, from ice cast can I send the stream in a format that any other music program can read?
<ahorriblemes1> IndyGunFreak: that's the thread I used to set up my laptop, it all worked previously, just this sound card thing didn't work this time. But that post I did with the step-by-step set up worked perfectly last time
<GreatBear> amenado, from what i've read about and asked our novell guy, there are tons of file edits everywhere
<IndyGunFreak> ahorriblemes1: what make/model laptop if you don't mind?
<GreatBear> i haven't tried it myself yet
<ka2> GreatBear: hmm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2067253 it doesnt look like it is very easy :(
<ahorriblemes1> IndyGunFreak: HP dv6704nr
<usser> zedster: are there gonna be any shuffling or just a static playlist playing in random?
<GreatBear> ka2, its not, novell doesn't do a very good job of supporting linux
<amenado> GreatBear without trying you dont really know then if it works or not
<LjL> ahorriblemes1: i can't find the bug report, do you have it handy?
<ahorriblemes1> IndyGunFreak: lots of issues with hp's I know, it's frustrating that I had everything set up perfectly last time, and this time it has this lingering sound card problem
<ka2> GreatBear: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/14906.html maybe?
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: hold on I"ll search my history
<cjae> Hi,  Any xorg gurus around, I need help with a xorg.conf question I think I have most of it figured out. It is all explained in the pastebin http://pastebin.ca/915823
<usser> zedster: yes u can icecast can stream mp3
<b4l74z4r> usser, i took the screenshot but how can i show it?
<Shapeshifter> Does someone know about the ubuntu xvncviewer package - where there might be a source, how it is patched, and how I can get it to another distro? I'm especially talking about the "real" scrollbars and the nicer OSD. any idea?
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: I read on these two. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109838, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/162556 (One is a duplicate and it was recognized as such(
<cjae> LjL, I sent back here from #test
<zedster> thanks
<cjae> I was
<CorruptTerrorist> would you say that ubuntu s the most popular distro?
<LjL> cjae: #test was about asking to be highlighted.
<ka2> Shapeshifter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/xvncviewer
<IndyGunFreak> CorruptTerrorist: its probably the most used.
<endo> hey, im running ubuntu with 512MB of ram, is there any memory tweaks I could do to boost performance?
<ka2> Shapeshifter: what do you need to get that package onto another disto for
<ka2> Shapeshifter: oh i see
<usser> b4l74z4r: upload it to imageshack
<cjae> LjL, I was just wanting someone to let me know if they were reading my pastebin
<Shapeshifter> ka2: I want to use it in Archlinux, but it seems like xvncviewer only exists as a binary for ubuntu, while the source on that page simply is "vnc4"
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: thing is, whatever the deal with it is, I made it work in the past. I used the same installation disc and did everything the same way... unless I missed something but I'm not sure. However, I got some more alsa packages from synaptic hoping something would fix it, but i've been transferring files from my old computer, so I didn't restart yet.
<b4l74z4r> ok
<GreatBear> amenado, ka2, thanks for the help....i'm gonna keep looking
<sysdef> LjL: he asked a xorg question in #test and told me he was sent to #test for it. i'm confused :]
<arnducky> /close
<ka2> Shapeshifter: if you want the source code for the ubuntu package you will have to download the whole ubuntu vnc source
<arnducky> /window close
<arnducky> aaaaaarrggggghhhhhh!!!!!
<Pelo> arnducky, /end
<pawan> azureus hash missing error
<b4l74z4r> usser, http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3jd8.png <--here it is
<Shapeshifter> ka2: I had a look at the files in that source and there's nothing about xvncviewer in there actually. Do I simply need to compile the whole thing and xvncviewer will be available then, or wont that work?
<xopey> i'm using this script to suspend/resume (http://pastebin.com/m46504f15). However, after resume, I have a problem with video corruption (nvidia drivers)
<Pelo> pawan, ask in #azureus-support about that one
<ka2> Shapeshifter: i believe the whole thing yes
<Shapeshifter> ka2: I'll try that, thanks
<LjL> sysdef: i probably misunderstood. he had said "can anyone please highlighted message me so I know if anyone had time to catch my post"
<ahorriblemes1> I keep losing connection
<usser> b4l74z4r: hm bummer u cant really use any of that free space
<usser> b4l74z4r: since u have no where to add it to
<b4l74z4r> ok
<usser> b4l74z4r: u cant modify a running root partition, and u cant add it to ntfs either
<b4l74z4r> could i use the gparted live cd?
<Shapeshifter> ka2: as I'm on it, I will use xtightvncviewer. I can't really tell if this is the most recent version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xtightvncviewer?lang=en but it should be I guess, right?
<sysdef> LjL: heh, than he's welcome in #test for it. ic :)
<Pelo> ahorriblemes1, I recommend checking in the forum on this,  there usualy aren't a lot of wfi ppl in here www.ubuntuforums.org
<ahorriblemes1> Pelo: on what
<usser> b4l74z4r: yes u could, but if u do it may bork the installation, playing around with root partition is no joke
<Pelo> ahorriblemes1, on loosing connection
<Pelo> ahorriblemes1, I might have missread your problem tho
<usser> b4l74z4r: if u decide to do it get rid completely of the extended partition
<b4l74z4r> usser, i see
<ahorriblemes1> Pelo: the connection? I'm not too worried about that, I'm on a wireless router transferring like 20gigs of mysic from another computer... I'm just getting booted from pidgin. If it persists I'll look into it. Thank you though
<usser> b4l74z4r: recreate swap in primary in the end, and add the remaining space to root
<ka2> Shapeshifter: this would http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/xtightvncviewer but it seems to be the sme version i will just check some more things though
<LjL> ahorriblemes1: interesting bug... (and interesting that a laptop wouldn't use a hardware switch for headphones). i suppose you've tried all the "model=" suggestions on the bug report, so i don't know. you could consider making an early switch to hardy if it's a show stopper for you
<b4l74z4r> usser, any idea why ubuntu would make such a large swap partiton?
<Bricke1> Anyone here experienced with compiz-fusion?
<alfermp> http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<usser> b4l74z4r: twice the size of your memory what u got 3gb?
<ka2> Shapeshifter: the ubuntu tightvncviewer seems to be outdated maybe try http://www.tightvnc.com/?
<b4l74z4r> usser, 2gb
<Pelo> Bricke1, some,  but mostly you want to go to #compiz-fusion
<alfermp> i hace compiz Bricke1
<usser> b4l74z4r: hm dunno tried to play it safe pbbly :)
<usser> b4l74z4r: was that the default partitioning scheme?
<Bricke1> I'm trying to get it to work. Installed the restricted driver, did xserver-xgl, and it still won't enable. any ideas?
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: yeah it is a strange problem. I've been reading a little about hardy, when I was setting up my wifi I read that Hardy will support newer broadcom chipsets or something... the headphone thing isn't a huge deal, I might get it working...
<ka2> Bricke1: been using compiz since 2006 starting with ye olde compiz-quinnstorm so i guess i am sorta experienced
<ahorriblemes1> LjL: Hardy isn't stable though right? I mean, wouldn't I have more issues using an unstable version?
<b4l74z4r> usser, yes, i chose to use the largest continuous free space
<ka2> Bricke1: but im sure there is plenty i dont know
<Shapeshifter> ka2: k... But it's still irritating me that there's no word of xtightvncviewer in that package or xvncviewer in the vnc4 package. not in the readme, and there's no file like that... I wonder how I was able to just apt-get xvncviewer back then.
<LjL> ahorriblemes1: most likely - i was only suggesting it in case you really considered that bug a show stopper for some reason.
<usser> b4l74z4r: well thats strange how it partitioned it what can i say
<endo> hey, im running ubuntu with 512MB of ram, is there any memory tweaks I could do to boost performance?
<ticky> hi. I am reinstalling ubuntu. i have copied all the files under the apt-cache folder, do i need to run any command so when i install i don't have to download them again. i have tried, but it seems it is downloading everything from the server.
<TheZealot> can anyone tell me how to use find to find any file with a certain set of letter anywhere in the file's name or expension? I am readon the man page but don't understand which switch to use
<ahorriblemess> LjL: did you get those last two messageS?
<ka2> Shapeshifter: odd. but that is the source package xvncviewer was built from
<IndyGunFreak> endo: you should have moderately good performance as it is.
<ticky> endo: set something like 2GB for swap memory
<LjL> TheZealot, perhaps better if you make a practical example
<endo> ticky: how do I go about doing that?
<ka2> Shapeshifter: as i said you could just try getting tightvnc
<b4l74z4r> usser, i'm gonna give gparted live a try, i can't have this terrible waste of spacce
<LjL> ahorriblemess: "yeah it's a strange problem" and "hardy isn't stable"? yes. i replied: most likely - i was only suggesting it in case you really considered that bug a show stopper for some reason.
<ticky> end: you already did it when you installed ubuntu
<ka2> Shapeshifter: or the GNOME terminal services client
<Anja> ok so are there any boards that ubuntu has trouble being compatable with the sound-card drivers?
<ticky> endo: i think you can run qparted (the partition editor, under System>Administration)
<Anja> was trying to research it, but haven't found anything yet
<Pelo> Anja, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<IndyGunFreak> Anja: only ones that seem to consistently be a major issue, are the Intel HDA chipsets.. but there's fixes and work arounds
<cjae> anyone here able to send me there nvidia xorg.conf so I can copy out somethings not generated by sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Shapeshifter> ka2: there's no xtightvncviewer on the tightvnc page eighter... that's what is confusing me the most... it's like there's no trace xvncviewer or xtightvncviewer "ever existed"
<Anja> um how do i know what socket my board is?  i just have the brand and model number.
<IndyGunFreak> not socket.
<ka2> Shapeshifter: its part of the tightvnc package
<Pelo> Anja, look it up on the maker's website
<endo> ticky: my memory is always at 72% in use by programs
<IndyGunFreak> Anja: open a terminall and type "lspci" no quotes, then hit enter, look and see how it identifies your ssound device.
<mage__> Shapeshifter: thats what packages.debian.org is for
<ka2> cjae: just got to find a pastebin to put it in
<_roo> hi all - i've just found out my server has been hacked :(
<ticky> endo: how big is your HD, and how much have you set aside for swap
<Shapeshifter> ka2: could it be that it's simply vncviewer / tightvncviewer with certain options or a special patch? Yeah but there's no xvncviewer inside that package. at least I can't find something like that.
<_roo> a root kit.. :( :(
<Pelo> !pastebin | ka2
<ubotu> ka2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cjae> ka2, thanks
<frost0> anyone play the quake wars demo on linux?
<ka2> i know what a pastebin is :)
<ka2> http://pastebin.ca/915855
<chad> anyone know how to switch to svideo out under ubuntu/gnome/compiz+fusion? my normal method of switching via the KB isn't working
<ka2> my Geforce 8400 xorg conf
<cjae> ka2, http://pastebin.ca
<ka2> cjae: thats what i ended up using
<Anja> it says 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 A C97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<ka2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ looks good though
<demonspork> whenever I try to launch a second gnome-terminal, it fails to launch. I even try to launch multiple gnome-terminals from xterms, but I can only open one, and the next one just exits without returning any errors, it just fails to launch
<demonspork> I would really like to run more than one gnome-terminal
<Anja> i don't know what tha means though
<Anja> :-/
<demonspork> I like the transparency
<mage__> thats a funny problem
<mage__> did you install ubuntu with the installer?
<Bibbie> demon: try hotkeying it maybe?
<frost0> no one plays quake wars?
<frost0> the demo?
<frost0> argh :)
<demonspork> upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<ka2> Anja: its the type of socket for the cpu goes into
<mage__> ah
<demonspork> but it did the same thing just before the upgrade
<demonspork> ...
<mage__> demonspork: pastebin strace thecommand
<ka2> Anja: oops sorry wrong thing
<Anja> lol i'm such a newb.. help me interpret?  which part?
<ka2> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 A C97 Audio Controller (rev 60)  your sound card is an AC97 and should "just work"
<mage__> hmm i dont even have gnome terminal on my box
<samt1> hi all
<Anja> oh ok ... it's all greek to me, i'm just learning
<Anja> oh man
<Anja> OK so what next - speakers are plugged in, turned on...
<Anja> in the right hole
<samt1> seem to have a problem with libpoppler-glib2 - it's been waiting to upgrade for ages but can't do it because libpango isn't new enough...
<DataCross> helo
<Anja> but i don't hear annnything
<DataCross> hello
<Bibbie> anja what are u trying to accomplish?
<DataCross> for what is | on linux?
<Pelo> Anja, type alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all the sliders are up and not muted
<Anja> get my sound on
<Bibbie> nevermind.
<Anja> (bibbie)
<samt1> this is now stopping from installing compiz as well
<Bibbie> ;-) someones already directing ya
<Pelo> DataCross, seperator usualy, depends on the prog
<gregorovius> DataCross, | is to redirect output from one program to the input of the next
<DataCross> oka
<DataCross> thx
<demonspork> mage__, how do I get the output from running that command to go into a text file?
<Anja> pelo: i didn't even realize the terminal could do color/pictures like that.  :D
<ka2> Datacross: its called a pipe
<Anja> so what am i looking at?
<Pelo> Anja, welcome to 1980
<Anja> lol
<ka2> Anja: to make sure that nothings muted
<endo> ticky: I've got a 200gb hd, 1.50gb of swap
<Micro93> OPEN SOURCE RULEZ
<MrKnights> Hello, how can i make file nme with the current date in it for example  mkdir /back(date here)/
<mage__> demonspork: strace has an -o option
<cjae> ka2, are you still there?
<ticky> endo: you should be fine with it
<ka2> yes
<demonspork> the normal < didnt' work
<mage__> demonspork: strace -o /tmp/whatever gnome-terminal
<gregorovius> MrKnights, see 'man date'
<Anja> ka2: it will *SAY* muted or something like that, right, not just a symbol or something?
<ticky> endo: what you should do is to disable the services that you don't need
<Anja> Master is red in <>
<Anja> ?
<ticky> endo: there are many articles on this subject
<ka2> Anja just checking
<mage__> demonspork: strace goes to stderr, which you'd redirect with like 2>/dev/null
<endo> ticky: alright, will do. I'll read up. Can you link me to some?
<Pelo> Anja, little thingy at the bottom of the slider,   toggle it on and off with the M key
<DataCross> gregorovius: | is like &&?
<ticky> endo: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+improve+performance&btnG=Search
<ka2> Anja MM seems to mean mute
<Anja> pelo: is it supposed to be 00 or mm?  mm means mute i would suppose, right?
<MrKnights> gregorovius: not usfull i know how to format the date i dont know how to use a command inside of a command
<demonspork> mage__, http://pastebin.com/m7889a91f
<Pelo> Anja,  I beleive mm is muted, let me check
<MrKnights> useful*
<Anja> ok ok so master is unmuted, so is master m, pcm
<Anja> surround is muted though and center is muted
<Pelo> Anja, mm is muted 00 is with sound
<Anja> do i need those?  lol i have 3 speakers, 2 normal ones and a woofer
<ka2> Anja: alsamixer is confusing :)
<Pelo> Anja, just unmute everything
<gregorovius> MrKnights, try putting " $(date +%F) " wherever you want the date to be
<speeddemon8804> 00 is 0 sound mm is muted i think.
<Anja> sure done
<DataCross> gregorovius: | is like &&? (Spanish: | es como &&?)
<ka2> Anja: does it work?
<MrKnights> gregorovius: thanks
<speeddemon8804> alsa gets confusing after a while of head scratching eh Pelo? :P
<Pelo> Anja, just keep clcking the right arrow, there are a lot more sliders then the half dozen on the one screen
<ka2> DataCross: no it transfers the output of one program to the input of the next
<Anja> pelo, ka2 - got all those - everything is unmuted!  but no sound yet - when i do the sound preferences, i should be able to hear something under the "test" button, correct?
<Pelo> speeddemon8804,  I try to avoid it myself the the volume icon's preference tab doesnt display everytihing by default
<gregorovius> DataCross, nope... try something like 'ls /usr/bin' and then 'ls /usr/bin | less'
<Pelo> Anja, yes
<ka2> Anjo: yes a beep
<DataCross> ka2 oka
<gregorovius> you're redirecting the output of the first command (ls) to less, a text reader
<Anja> (sigh) nothing yet - i heard a pc beep, but that wasn't from the speakers i don't THINK
<Anja> lemme turn it up
<Pelo> Anja, in the menu > system > prefs > sound ,  make sure you have the corect output device selected
<mage__> huh
<mage__> demonspork: i'm not seeing anything blatantly obvious
<cjae> ka2, did you paste that xorg
<mage__> thats it failing to start right?
<Anja> it's supposed to be the VIA alsa mixer, yes?
<demonspork> mage__, it also seems to leave a running bash shell in the process list every time the terminal fails to launch
<Pelo> Anja, try them all if you need to
<demonspork> that is it failing to start
<ka2> Anja: that does sound right
<cjae> ka2, opps I just noticed you are helping someone
<frost0> Pelo, you play ETQW?
<atcla_ubuntu> hwo to install firefox flash player ?
<ka2> cjae: i dont mind i can try to help two people :)
<speeddemon8804> I love how were all pitching in for Anja, teamwork rocks! :)
<Pelo> Anja, I have all mine set to automatic detection
<Pelo> frost0, I am not a gamer
<sn0> frost0 i do :)
<Anja> YES indeed, i really *REALLY* appreciate it.
 * Pelo does enjoy a bit of frozen bubbles however 
<ka2> speeddemon8804: it makes life easier
<Anja> as a new ubuntu user, i really like it, but some of it is really different
<frost0> sn0, i downloaded the demo
<frost0> but, there is an update
<speeddemon8804> Ka2, totally :D
<mage__> demonspork: ususally i have troubles with the terminal program not being able to make a pty
<ogre> anyone know a app for copying websites? something with gui preferably
<Anja> navigating hardware and drivers and the like
<Anja> so hrm... tried everything in the menu
<frost0> sn0, can't find the update :(
<speeddemon8804> Ogre, for offline web browsing?
<sn0> frost0 you can download the full 1.1 client fyi
<Anja> i feel like i must be missing something totally simple or something
<frost0> sn0, i did.
<mage__> demonspork: but I'm not seeing that in there, its a screwy issue i've never come across before, only possible lead might be it not finding locale info
<ogre> speeddemon8804:  well i need to copy the whole site
<frost0> sn0, it says....new updated version available...download now? and that's my only choice :(
<Pelo> Anja,  I tried ubuntu as an intro to linux in 2006 because It thought it might help with jobs,  took me 5 days to reboot windows and that was just to get my email infor
<ka2> Anja: im running out of ideas and it does seem so but i cant think of anything :(
<drpcken> hey guys, i put my touchpad on max sensitivity using gsynaptics, but it doesn't change the mouse cursor speed, any ideas?
<drpcken> touchpad is SLOW
<Anja> might a reboot help?
<Pelo> Anja, in the terminal type  gnome-control-center ,  click the sound thingy in there , set all the audio devices to automatic
<Anja> hrm :(
<frost0> sn0, you don't get that error?
<Z_o-s-o> drpcken : the sensitivity in gsynaptics is touch sensing, not cursor movement
<sn0> frost0 no i have retail game
<Pelo> Anja, don't need rebootmuch in linux
<speeddemon8804> Ogre, there is a command, but im not sure exactly how great it will work:  wget -r http://www.website.com
<demonspork> mage__, do you know where the gnome-terminal config files are located? I am thinking about just deleting them
<yanger> having some trouble with ubuntu and a dvd drive... i burnt some avi files under windows on another pc, and when i try to play them off the ubuntu system, it warns me that the file i am trying to start (with gnome nautilus) is a text file and to override if needed. when i do override it, it takes forever and i get i/o errors in dmesg... any advise? works fine on windoze pcs
<frost0> sn0, do i need physical copy of the game to install retail?
<ka2> drpcken: try the acceleration option in System > Preferences > Moude
<sn0> frost0 retail is the physical game
<ka2> Mouse
<frost0> sn0, or can i just go to product and buy linux version
<speeddemon8804> Ogre, type that in terminal
<dann> yo
<frost0> sn0, excuse me...i mean...i don't need windows version right?
<sn0> frost0 if you buy the retail disc you can use the linux client installer fine
<frost0> sn0, oh
<ka2> Anja: do the speakers work?
<ka2> Anja: sorry just trying to think of things that could cause it
<squee> a friend at my school just removed /var/lib/dpkg/info/  Is there any way to save the system?
<Pelo> Anja, have you tried this ?
<ka2> squee: ill just try and find out
<Pelo> !sound > Anja check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<sn0> frost0 this is a bit off topic, so pm if you like but check http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/etqw/ for latest demo client
<Anja> yes speakers work - i can hear them turning on and off - and they're new out of the box
<floppyshuriken> I'm not kidding, it took me 5 min to start ubuntu...
<floppyshuriken> fresh install
<ka2> squee: probably not
<squee> lol ok thanks
<Pelo> floppyshuriken,  and now ? when you reboot ?
<ka2> squee: why did they have root access
<sn0> squee i have a server name after you :)
<Anja> OK thank you! going to go try out the suggestions be back in a min with a status report
<squee> ka2, it's his server i helped set up
<squee> sn0,  :D
<Pelo> Anja, best of luck
<ka2> loppyshuriken: livecd :)
<ka2> squee: oh
<mage__> demonspork: either something in /etc or a . file in /home/$you
<sn0> squee fyi http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-server@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00549.html
<cjae> anyone here able to send me there nvidia xorg.conf so I can copy out somethings not generated by sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ka2> sn0: looks interesting
<Pelo> cjae, do you know what settings you need that might be easier to handle, we mightbe able to tell you from memory or somethng
<ka2> cjae: i gave my config which works 100% for me
<Rolcol> to upgrade ubuntu do you have to completely reinstall everything?
<ka2> cjae: and we dont know what you are wanting :(
<Pelo> Rolcol, no
<ka2> Rolcol:  no
<sn0> squee the 2nd last comment links to a 404, but web archive caught it at http://web.archive.org/web/20070525041031/http://mm.bbspals.org/linux/lost-var-lib-dpkg-on-debian/
<cjae> ka2, did you post the link
<Rolcol> How do I upgrade then?
<ka2> Rolcol: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<speeddemon8804> !upgrade > Rolcol Rolco..please check PM.
<Rolcol> thanks!
<squee> sn0, awesome, thanks i'll try that
<cjae> Hi,  Any xorg gurus around, I need help with a xorg.conf question I think I have most of it figured out. It is all explained in the pastebin http://pastebin.ca/915823
<ogre> anyone know a app for copying websites? something with gui preferably  I need to backup my  pics and videos
<ka2> cjae: yes ill just get it again
<Pelo> Rolcol, but if you upgrade it is a good idea to run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop first , the upgrade upgrades the metapackage if it is not fullly installed there are issues
<sn0> hope it helps
<cjae> ka2, couldn't find it scrolling back
<ka2> cjae: http://pastebin.ca/915855
<cjae> ka2, thanks
<ka2> cjae: it seems to have been about 20 minutes ago
<demonspork> mage__, it was something wrong in the config, I deleted the gnome-terminal foler in .gconf and it works fine now ~~~
<Rolcol> Pelo: thanks!
<guest_> hi...i'd like to know, if there any soulseek client for ubuntu?
<SpookyET> How do you list the files of a package?
<Pelo> guest_, yes,  check in add/remove
<Anja> OOOH ok so i found doing the "lspci -v" command in the shell:
<demonspork> oooh, mage__, I figured it out. when I turn on transparency it does it. I have never had this problem on other systems. But when the background is transparent, it will only load one of them
<silalahi> hello
<guest_> ok thanks...Pelo
<Pelo> SpookyET, check in synaptic, find the package check the properties
<cjae> ka2, you have nothing under #
<cjae> Section "Files"
<cjae> #
<cjae> EndSection is this new with ubuntu? I does not use any fonts or load anything but glx?
<ka2> guest_: maybe try http://tinyurl.com/2d8ve3
<SpookyET> Pelo: command line
<silalahi> anybody playin nexiuz??
<Pelo> SpookyET, man  apt-cache  there might be someting in there
<Anja> it says "Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 20, I/O ports at c000 [size=256] Capabilities: <access denied>"
<Anja> i don't know what that means, but access denied doesn't sound good
<ka2> guest_: try the nicotine package
<guest_> is that compatible with soulseek 157 ?
<eric> hello everyone, nice to meet you!
<Pelo> Anja, goto menu > systsem> admin > user. check your users properties make sure you have permissionto use sound device
<Pelo> eric, everyone is not here right now , but we'll tell him you said hi
<bulazeem> when i turn my pc off, the light under my mouse still shines and my external hard drive never shuts off.  does anyone know how to fix this?  it never did it when i used to use windows :(
<bolt> I inserted a new harddrive which I want to use for my /home partition. How can I copy everything over with permissions and all? I mounted both partitions (old and new /home)
<guest_> what is "beryl" ?
<Pelo> bulazeem, shutdown or suspended ?
 * speeddemon8804 looks at pelo...your not right hehe
<guest_> sorry, i'm very new to linux base os
<Anja> i did, root didn't
<CannedCorn> hey when you are installing
<Anja> is it supposed to?
<eric> hehe, thank you anyway. :)
<CannedCorn> and your resizing a partition
<CannedCorn> what does the slider pick
<`Adrian> bulazeem mouse is on USB ?
<bulazeem> Pelo: shutdown
<Pelo> guest_, beryl WAS a composite manager that let youhave special effects on your dektop, it is now called compiz-fuison
<bulazeem> `Adrian: yes.  usb
<CannedCorn> when it says 50% is that how big its going to make the windows partition or the ubuntu partition
<CorruptTerrorist> the people in #ubuntu+1 are no help
<ka2> guest_: "Desktop effects"
<Pelo> Anja, give it to root , just in case
<`Adrian> bulazeem you need to unplug it from power and the plug it back in .. and you solve the problem
<`Adrian> I have same problem
<CannedCorn> guys?
<Anja> yeah , boo, no dice
<guest_> ok..that's means..."beryl" is aditional desktop effects?
<Pelo> CannedCorn, what ?
<nickrud> CannedCorn: half a dozen one, 6 the other
<bulazeem> `Adrian: every time i shutdown?
<Pelo> guest_, no beryl no longer exist , it was merged back in to compiz-fusion
<ka2> guest_: beryl is old. now people use compiz fusion, which is included in ubuntu gutsy as "Desktop effects"
<cjae> does ubuntu not have to point to fonts in 7.10 now as nothing is regenerated under Section Files in xorg.conf?
<nickrud> cjae: correct
<speeddemon8804> !compiz > guest_
<cjae> and only has to load glx ?
<nickrud> cjae: or more precisely, X does that for itself
<speeddemon8804> Guest check your private messages to learn more ;)
<caiomeira> HI! I'm another newbie trying to make my sound board work... can anyone help-me
<caiomeira> ?
<CannedCorn> no but lets say i set the slider to 90%
<`Adrian> bulazeem yes every time ...
<Pelo> !sound > caiomeira check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<CannedCorn> does that mean windows part is 90 or the ubuntu part is 90
<ka2> caiomeira: what sound card is it? do you kniw?
<bulazeem> `Adrian:  ugh.  i guess i could leave them on.  no harm right?
<Anja> OK do i need to follow these directions do you think?: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-via82xx
<guest_> ok....how can i check my ubuntu version?
<`Adrian> no :)
<caiomeira> genius maker value 5.1
<arun_> anybody used obexftp to transfer files?
<nickrud> CannedCorn: I don't have the install right in front of me, what exactly does the instruction say?
<Pelo> !version | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<CannedCorn> got it I think
<ka2> caiomeira: ill look for more info
<speeddemon8804> !version | guest_
<arun_> i am able to list the root folder but unable to cd into the subfolders
<cjae> nickrud, can you please look over my xorg.conf quick, also what about the having to add 666 to the bottom of xorg.conf? for user permissions?
<caiomeira> thanks
<speeddemon8804> oops :/
 * Pelo slaps speeddemon8804  on the wrist
<cjae> nickrud, I have edited out all the crap
<speeddemon8804> !shell | guest_
<mediabuntu> hi dose any one know how to use my bluetooth head set for playing mp3s it seems to not work, i only hear noises
<ubotu> guest_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<speeddemon8804> just to be sure we get all our bases covered on this one :)
<nickrud> cjae: sure. Is it for dri? That's allows all users to use direct rending, those permissions
<nickrud> cjae: what's the link?
<speeddemon8804> I know pelo, racing to ubotu gets people trampled :P
<drpcken> ka2, i tried setting the acceleration and sensitivity in both mouse and TouchPad settings,but only my mouse is affected, my touchpad is soooo annoyingly slow
<guest_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ogre> anyone know a app for copying websites? something with gui preferably  I need to backup my  pics and videos
<guest_> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<guest_> Release:        7.10
<guest_> Codename:       gutsy
<earlmred> ogre: wget
<ka2> drpcken: i dont use a laptop so I dont know all that much :(
<cjae> nickrud, yes it is just that my linux installs last for so long that I forget how to explain/do stuff and need a lick start... one sec and ill post link
<Pelo> guest_, please dont, pated to the channel
<drpcken> ka2, thanks for the suggestions :)
<ka2> ogre: backup picks from where?
<earlmred> ogre: http://www.jbip.net/content/how-create-a-local-copy-a-dynamic-site
<guest_> ok, sorry
<guest_> :)
<nickrud> drpcken: install gsynaptics , add the line   Option "SHMConfig" "1" , restart X and you'll have a gui tool under prefs
<lilyth> I have set my sound device to be my external usb device using gnome, the test works, but when I play something in firefox or amarok it plays out my notebook speakers.
<nickrud> drpcken: add that line to the touchpad part of /etc/X11/xorg , that is
<Pelo> guest_, no worries,  this is just a busy channel, pasting stuff in here just makes it unreadable
<guest_> im very new to all this linux stuff
<guest_> however, i'm the MS insider
<Pelo> guest_, we've all been there
<ka2> !pastebin > guest_
<cjae> nickrud, http://pastebin.ca/915869
<guest_> ok..:)
<rhineheart_m> hello! I have this error: telnet: could not resolve mail.*****/25: Name or service not known
<speeddemon8804> grrr, i love pidgin, impossible to private message back!
<speeddemon8804> :/
 * Pelo remembers being a slave to windows, 
<cjae> nickrud, sorry that should say kick start as well
<ka2> guest_: we all had to start at the beginning
<speeddemon8804> Windows? Oh...you mean the depreciated OS that was from the 90's? :P~
<Pelo> speeddemon8804, sorry to hear that, I recomned xchat
<speeddemon8804> im about to go there pelo :P
<sysdef> speeddemon8804: it's from the late 80s
<Pelo> speeddemon8804, actualy win98 was a nice os
<guest_> :)
<speeddemon8804> i love xchat, pidgin just sucks
<zcat[1]> I kinda migrated from drdos to slackware, never really used windows that much
<rhineheart_m> Can anybody here tell me what's that error about and how to fix it?
<guest_> Ka2... where r u from?
<speeddemon8804> sysdef, yeah, somethingl ike that :)
<rhineheart_m> hello! I have this error: telnet: could not resolve mail.*****/25: Name or service not known<<<<
<nickrud> cjae: I'm not at all familiar with dual monitors, especially with tv out
<Pelo> rhineheart_m, do a search in the forum for the error msg
<ka2> guest_: windows, then mandrake
<Pelo> nickrud, doesnt, he need mythtv for tvout ?
<speeddemon8804> mandrake...eww
<caiomeira> !Ka2 > My modo has a onboard sound card (ASUS A7S333), but the mic didnt work, so I bought a genius 5.1. with this card I dont have any sound at all
<ka2> yes
<SpookyET> Does anyone use fish?
<Pelo> SpookyET, what is fish ? and what is your issue ?
<nickrud> Pelo: no real clue. That might be fine for dual monitor. Just don't know
<SpookyET> Pelo:  it's  a shell
<Pelo> nickrud, sucks being poor and not having the snazzy toys doesn't it ?
<zcat[1]> rhineheart_m: s/\//\ /
<guest_> what's that now?
<ka2> caiomeira: i dont think i can help with either :(
<nickrud> Pelo: but mythtv can play to any output, don't think it would require special stuff in X
<guest_> what is mandrake?
<Cyntrox> Hey... I'm using some kind of alternate installer for Ubuntu, and I get the following error: "kernel    c:\boot\linux vga=normal ramdisk=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --" then on the next line: "error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist". How do I give an absolute pathname if not like that?
<rhineheart_m> Pelo: I tried to google it but I couldn't get the answer
<cjae> nickrud, do you know if I still need that syntax for direct rendering in there now?
<ka2> caiomeira: try the forums
 * speeddemon8804 is so poor i cant afford windows....yay!
<Pelo> guest_, another distro
<nickrud> Pelo: heh. I'm a minimalist, when I was young I only allowed myself to own 500 possessions. A sock counted as one, as did a spoon
<panfist> hi im new to linux and im having a performance problem, i'm trying to play frets on fire and the framerate is like 15fps, i have a geforce 4 with restricted drivers, pentium4 2.4ghz, 1 gig ram, the game runs fine in windows...
<Pelo> rhineheart_m, www.ubuntuforums.org , might jsut want to search for the keywords
<caiomeira> !ka2 > thanks!
<Werdna> is there a free TTS engine that doesn't suck?
<guest_> ok...
 * speeddemon8804 goes back on-topic before i get an off-topic shoved up my tail
<ka2> guest_: a distro that has since been renamed to Mandriva
<Werdna> panfist: using dual-core?
<nickrud> Pelo: I limit myself to one computer, one display, not _just_ because I'm not flush :)
<panfist> werdna no single core, old school p4 2.4ghz from when they first came out
<ka2> vWerdna: what is a TTS engine
<lego> hi, i have a skystar usb plus, i nees help to install
<chuck> is there any way to make the ibook trackpad work better in ubuntu?
<ogre> anyone know a app for copying websites? something with gui preferably  I need to backup my  pics and videos (something besides wget)
<chuck> aka: disable tap-to-click
<Werdna> ka2: text to speech
<ka2> ogre: what is it for?
<tomasso> im having trouble with libgtk2.0 and libpango1.0, when they are upgraded I get cannot find symbol error, and when they are downgraded i start for example openoffice and it doesnt show the icons :S any clues on that?
<ka2> Werdna: oh thanks for the expanation
<Pelo> guest_,  I think you got lost in the traffic where are you at right now and what were you tring to acheive
<glok> ogre: HTTrack
<speeddemon8804> Ogre, yeah..im sorry i shoved wget your way, that was the only one i knew of besides htttrack
<rhineheart_m> Pelo: thanks.. actually I can connect if I will telnet localhost 25...but if I will replace localhost with mail.domain*** the error will appear
<guest_> well...
<Pelo> rhineheart_m,  a bit over my head I'm affraid
<guest_> im just a newbies for linux base os...
<ogre> ka2: to back up videos/pics that i have stored from my phone on my t-mo site
<guest_> and i want to know more about effect stuffs
<ka2> ogre: ok
<Pelo> guest_, you have ubuntu installed atm ?
<charlieg> mwuhahaha i come to TAKE AWAY your FREE time...
<nickrud> guest_: #compiz-fusion usually have people that will explain a lot about effects
<charlieg> http://www.crypticsea.com/index.html
<charlieg> bridge builder game
<charlieg> now for linux
<FloodBot1> charlieg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> guest_, goto , menu > system> preference > appearance, last tab
<speeddemon8804> !offtopic | charlieg
<ubotu> charlieg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<charlieg> hrm
<Cyntrox> Hey... I'm using some kind of alternate installer for Ubuntu, and I get the following error: "kernel    c:\boot\linux vga=normal ramdisk=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --" then on the next line: "error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist". How do I give an absolute pathname if not like that?
<Pelo> Cyntrox, installing from inside windows
<Pelo> ?
<drpcken> nickrud, I did that and used the GUI for Touchpad, but it doesn't work after i set the settings
<ka2> Pelo: im pretty sure
<Cyntrox> Uh, well, sort of, I think it's going through DOS
<nickrud> drpcken: a sec, I need to reset that again myself. brb
<Pelo> Cyntrox, did yo boot from a cd or something ?
<ka2> Cyntrox: Win NT/2000/XP/Vista dont have DOS
<gotenks> question, how can i make a launcher to do something with admin rights (i have to use sudo command)
<gtt> i accidentally deleted some files and also emptied the trash can... anyone recommend a way i might be able to recover some of my info?
<Cyntrox> Pelo, it's not a CD, it's from the hard drive
<gtt> e2undel didnt work for me
 * Pelo wonders why he's getting into thins one , install problems realy aren't his thing 
<Pelo> Cyntrox, any reason why you can't dl the cd iso and try instaling from that ?
<prince_jammys> Cyntrox: you need to burn the install CD and boot from it
<Cyntrox> Yeah. It gives me errors. Hold on, I'll paste them
<ka2> prince_jammys: there are windows based installers
<Pelo> Cyntrox, in a pastebin not in here
<prince_jammys> ka2: how does that work?
<ka2> !pastebin | prince_jammys
<ubotu> prince_jammys: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prince_jammys> ok, now what do i paste?
<prince_jammys> :)
<ka2> oops sorry wrong person
<Pelo> prince_jammys, they make a virtual drive inside windows and ir runs as a guest os
<maimster> Pelo: Which version are you trying to get installed?
<prince_jammys> ahh
<ka2> !pastebin > Cyntrox
<Cyntrox> Pelo, it's just the same errors over again with different values =P So I'll only paste 2 lines
<Pelo> maimster,  not me, Cyntrox
<maimster> Pelo: Sorry.
<Pelo> Cyntrox, you get that when installing from the cd ?
<Cyntrox> Yeah. I get to the graphical menu, but when I press install(or vertify disk) I get errors
<gotenks> anyone know my issue?
<maimster> Cyntrox: I used this floppy today called Smart Boot Manager I think and it allowed me to do the install.
<ka2> gotenks: yes
<Pelo> Cyntrox, does the cd work in other computers ?
<prince_jammys> gotenks: a launcher for a GUI app?
<Cyntrox> maimster, I don't have a floppy drive =P
<gotenks> no, i need to mount my zen drive
<ka2> gotenks: add gksudo to the front of the command
<Cyntrox> Pelo, I haven't tried... I probably should
<Pelo> Cyntrox, that should be your next step
<maimster> Cyntrox: Hmm... thinking...
<arnnn> what virtualization software can run ubuntu from windows xp ?
<maimster> Cyntrox: You just have to find a good source for the ISO.
<dingstar> can someone connect to gravix.ath.cx and see what is wrong with my ssh server
<ka2> arnnn: VirtualBox (virtualbox.org)
<Pelo> arnnn,  virtualbox,  vmware , most of them I shoud think
<gotenks> will try that ka2
<arnnn> thank you
<ka2> Pelo: but not Microsoft's one
<nickrud> drpcken: ok, the gui works for me, but it doesn't control touchpad speed.
<Cyntrox> Here are the errors:
<Cyntrox> [  593.999153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Cyntrox> [  606.0476770] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<Cyntrox> It repeats with different values...
<maimster> Cyntrox: Looks like SATA values.
<ka2> could be the cd or drive
<maimster> Cyntrox: Which motherboard?
<Pelo> Cyntrox, the emask line without values in the search of the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ka2> good thinking maimster
<Cyntrox> Motherboard: Asus P5P800
<nickrud> drpcken: the sensitivity controls how hard I have to touch the pad to make it work (and I turned off tap click, I'd almost adapted but since I can easily...)
<Cyntrox> I'll search now
<Pelo> Cyntrox, if it is any consolation  p4p800 works well
 * Pelo pats his box 
<maimster> ka2: I got those errors with a new chipset from Intel. However the newer 7.10 fixed it.
<ka2> should probably go now, been on here for ages
<maimster> Using DG31PR.
<Shkeve> can anyone help me please?
<nickrud> !ask | Shkeve
<ubotu> Shkeve: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ka2> but i just cant leave
<Pelo> Shkeve, state your problem
<nickrud> lol, I was about to ask you about that ka2
<Shkeve> sorry
<Pelo> ka2, would you like us to ban you ? if that helps
<ka2> lol
<Shkeve> but I get just a black screen when I boot gutsy
<stefano> Could anyone tell me how to set the tty console keyboard layout without depending on X server being installed?
<Pelo> Shkeve, what video card ?
<maimster> Shkeve: How long did you let the black screen sit?
<cycom> any idea why upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 kills my display brightness controls and remote?
<Shkeve> ati radeo xpress 200
<cycom> Shouldn't an upgrade make things better, not worse?
<nickrud> stefano: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup I think
<Shkeve> I've installed it and have been using it for about a week now with no trouble.
<supersako> whats the general chat ubuntu channel?
<stefano> nickrud, Isn't there a command i could execute without depending on dpkg?
<ka2> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<supersako> thanks
<iKap> im having wifi probs.. anyone wanna help me out?
<Pelo> Shkeve,   boot the recovery mode and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  select the vesa driver and leave the rest on default unless you know better
<nickrud> stefano: debconf is the ubuntu configureator, that's how you access it
<Pelo> !wifi > iKap check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Shkeve> what does that do, so I know?
<holycow> hey guys
<stefano> Shkeve, give the black screen a few minutes, no more than 5. Some times ubuntu doesn't display the loading screen, but a black screen.
<nickrud> Shkeve: are you using the fglrx (restricted) driver?
<iKap> Pelo, already looked through that.
<speeddemon8804> dang, before i can even get the i in ikap out youve already blasted it his way...and i use the bot a lot :P
<Shkeve> yes
<maimster> bb-N-20
<Pelo> Shkeve, it reconfigures xorg for the video card,  the vesa driver is jsut the default for cards with no FOSS drivers,it will get you a gui back so youcan deal with the problem
<stefano> Shkeve, if you see the lights that indicate HDD usage blinking while this black screen is on, it is probably that.
<jnascimento> does anybody here knows upstart??
<holycow> anyone here run the eeepc ubuntu install script?  just curious if that is a script that plays nice withubuntu packager or whether or not its one of those idiotic automatix types of things that does its own thing?
<nickrud> Shkeve: it does that, there's a bug listed for it. When you do the reconfigure, use the ati driver. It's better than the vesa (sorry Pelo)
<Shkeve> I'm able to be on the net right now because I pressed the Prt Scrn button, and opened up help from there.
 * Pelo will never forgive nickrud for contradicting him 
<nickrud> Shkeve: I have the same chip as you, and don't use the fancy desktop because of it
<Shkeve> I'll try that now though.  Thanks for the advice.
<prince_jammys> does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg have to be run from recovery mode?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, no ti can be run from the termnal
<nickrud> prince_jammys: no, it can be run any time. It takes effect the next time X is started
<prince_jammys> ok
<prince_jammys> just checking whether i gave the wrong advice to about 150 people
<nickrud> prince_jammys: suggesting it in recovery is useful if you get a report of black screen, they can't see anything
<Pelo> prince_jammys, been there, sucks when you realise it
<tucci> i use a screenwriting program called celtx; ubuntu insists on opening celtx as a zip archive, though I've set it to always open with celtx - opening the file from within celtx works fine. Is there another way to set the default program?
<prince_jammys> nickrud: i see
<tomasso> what happens with libgdk libpango and libpng ? there is a big issue with those
<Pelo> tucci, the only way I know is ,  pick the file wiht the corect type, right click properties,   open with , addthe correct app to the list, set it to default , remove the others
<Suhail> It is as simple as copying files from an ISO to boot ubuntu from a USB to install on a PC?
<nickrud> tucci: you should report it as a bug on bugs.launchpad.net , against the package file.  attach a small example file
<fredmv> Any of you guys run Gentoo at all?
<fredmv> It seems like another solid distro.
<ka2> Suhail: sorry I only just came back what are you wanting to do?
<tucci> pelo: thanks, did that, except I don't know how to remove the others
<Pelo> Suhail, more or less , make sure they are top level in the folder structure
<Suhail> I want to install ubuntu on my PC but I don't want to burn the ISO to a CD but to a USB drive instead.
<tucci> nickrud: there is no package file, AFAIK, I had to download the program from the website
<ka2> Suhail: you can do that
<Pelo> tucci, in the same dialog, you dhould be able to select the apps and hit a remove button
<ka2> Suhail: you need a 1Gb+ one
<alex_> hi guys. is there a limit on the number of files that I can put in a directory?
<Suhail> I have 2GB +
<Pelo> !install > Suhail check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Suhail> Windows says it's empty but I am not sure if it REALLY is :P
<[BreliC]> anyone here good with python?
<[BreliC]> for some reason I can't join the channel
<nickrud> tucci: no, I mean the ubuntu package 'file' . That has the magic stuff that recognizes file types, and it only sees your files as zips.  try    file <oneofyourscripts> to check
<ka2> Suhail: but you will need linux to do it :(
<Suhail> lol
<ka2> [BreliC]: I know a little
<Pelo> [BreliC], you need to be registered on the network ,  type /msg nickserv register help
<Suhail> Maybe I should just screw it and just install it via burning it to a cd.
<[BreliC]> i am registered
<nickrud> [BreliC]: some channels require registration, it cuts down on spammers and trolls
<[BreliC]> what's the command to log in again?
<[BreliC]> haven't been on in a while
<Starnestommy> [BreliC]: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Pelo> [BreliC], /msg nickserv identify passowrd
<Pelo> g'night folks
<[BreliC]> thanks guys
<[BreliC]> i'm working on a few screenlets and just wanted some python help
<tucci> pelo: thx, didn't fix it, but thx
<ka2> [BreliC]: more specific
<ka2> please?
<tucci> nickrud: I see, okay, it does say it is a zip archive, needing 2.0 to open, I'll file the bug
<nickrud> please take python to python :)
<ka2> [BreliC]: #python may be of help
<[BreliC]> ka2, i'll ask my questions in the python channel
<nickrud> tucci: you should probably search to see if it's already filed, of course
<[BreliC]> ka2, thanks, that's where i am now :)
<tucci> nickrud: k
<RJ__> Does anyone know if Cedega is better than WINE for older games?
<stefano> How to set the keyboard layout / keymap in the tty console in a ubuntu instalation that has no X installed?
<ka2>  RJ__: which games
<ka2>  RJ__: it depends
<RJ__> I want to run steam games, like HL2, and games like Civ 3 and WC3
<stefano> And if possible to work with any other linux installation.
<ka2>  RJ__: maybe have a look at the wine appdb? htpp://appdb.winehq.org
<nickrud> stefano: that stuff is scattered all over /etc , each distro will have it's own tools/layout
<gotenks> the gksudo doesn't like running the mtpfs command
<stefano> I have my own custome layout.
<mage__> hmm
<Shkeve> I jst did the steps I was told, and now, the screen is the beige color that it is before the desktop loads, but the desktop doesn't load
<RJ__> Thanks, Ill give that a try
<mage__> stefano: have you tried messing around with loadkeys?
<stefano> nickrud, I have my own custom layout, and if I run "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" will it not depend on X?
<stefano> mage, that is a temporary fix.
<nickrud> stefano: then look for boottime.kmap.gz in /etc/console-setup. I played with that stuff so long ago ..
<stefano> nickrud, ok thanks for the info.
<nickrud> stefano: no, that setup is completely separate from X
<uday> how to install CCSM?is it through synaptic manager...?
<nickrud> stefano: but it probably won't see your custom stuff anyway
<nickrud> stefano: the dpkg-reconfigure I mean, in my last
<nickrud> uday: compizconfig-settings-manager
<cycom> ok, so I have ubuntu 7.04 livecd, and right now, my fn-keys work fine on my toshiba a100.  my remote works fine as well.  They will continue to work fine after I install and update.  As soon as I go to 7.10, they stop working.  the keys don't show up in xev. what on earth could be handling them?
<Shkeve> can someone help me with this problem?
<mage__> cycom: X might be ignoring them?
<mage__> I didn't know funky keys show up in xev
<cycom> mage__: they may not. but how would they be handled otherwise?
<bnmjosh83> Hi, if someone can help me with my internet with ubuntu, PLEASE message me
<ka2> cycom: try system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts ?
<Hirvinen> !ask | bnmjosh83
<ubotu> bnmjosh83: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ka2> cycom: it can help sometimes to go through and assign them
<cycom> ka2: they don't show up as keycodes. how would I assign them?
<mage__> cycom: kernel could be ignoring them, kernel could be sticking those buttons as a fancy /dev/ file, or they need to be assigned,
<ka2> cycom: that could be a problem :)
<cycom> fn + f7 just shows as f7.
<uday> nickrud: ya did that.is it sufficient to enable desktop 3d effects.?
<mage__> huh
<tarelerulz> I have been have this problem.  I use Ndiswrapper for my wireless card . unstalled the old ndiswrapper and install the new one 1.49 . I still can't get my routers web page.  anyone have any idea what that might be
<cycom> but in 7.04, my brightness changes
<killown> there is any visual tool to create a gtkrc without knowing the syntax of gtkrc?
<nickrud> uday: no, you need to make sure you're using the right video driver, and go to system->prefs->appearance effects tab
<cycom> hell, even in command line the brightness changes
<cycom> so it's not X
<nickrud> killown: don't we wish
<ka2> nickrud: it will ask about the video driver & offer to install it
<nickrud> ka2: if it's supported
<ka2> killown: for murrine ther is
<ka2> ther
<ka2> there
<icesword> hi,i got this damn thing,this day i installed debian,which ubuntu is based on,when i got to "install grub" power is off,then i restart after a while,i cannot boot into debian,but already have debian installed to the disk,anyway to fix this
<Shkeve> My ubuntu desktop isn't loading.  Can someone help me?
<killown> ka2 thank you
<ka2> Shkeve: we kind of need more details
<uday> nicrud: ya its working.thank you.
<cycom> icesword: lemme guess, you asked in debian and they said 'rtfm'?
<cycom> :)
<Shkeve> what more details can I give you?
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword: /j #Debian
<gotenks> ka2 thank you, had to put quotes arround the mtpfs -o
<icesword> cycom, ?
<djzn> question: does Nautilus CD/DVD Burning Engine burns the media as ISO9660/TAO/Sessions or burn the media as UDF/Packet Writing?
<cycom> icesword: the channel, #debian
<Shkeve> after I enter my username and password, I just get the beige screen that shows normally before the desktop loads
<icesword> cycom, what rtfm
<mage__> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mage__> oh
<mage__> pshaw
<cycom> icesword: 'read the friggen manual', somewhat of a mantra in debian
<hipekhop> witam
<hipekhop> Hi
<mage__> wait a sec
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: tag
<mage__> jfgi?
<mage__> I've never seen that one
<hipekhop> anybody can help me??
<nickrud> google it
<mage__> you probably made it up last week ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Hi, Im doing better, just thought I needed to check in.
<Jordan_U> Shkeve, Try looging in to a failsafe session
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: good to hear
<mage__> ohhhh, funny
<hipekhop> i can't good speak english, but i try understand, what you write for me:>
<ghost> what is the command to reconfigure xorg
<Jordan_U> !anyone | hipekhop
<ubotu> hipekhop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ghost> i am using the Nvidia restricted driver
<nickrud> ghost: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> hipekhop, What language do you speak?
<ghost> for whatever reason I can only display 640x
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ghost> ok thanks
<hipekhop> ok... bye;)
<ghost> dpkg-
<icesword> hi,i got this damn thing,this day i installed ubuntu,when i got to "install grub" power is off,then i restart after a while,i cannot boot into ubuntu,but already have ubuntu installed to the disk,anyway to fix this
<nickrud> hipekhop: there are many language channels, we might have yours
<Jack_Sparrow> ghost: Be sure to setup your monitor v/h refresh rates too
<djzn> question: does Nautilus CD/DVD Burning Engine burns the media as ISO9660/TAO/Sessions or burn the media as UDF/Packet Writing?
<mage__> icesword: fire up the live cd, mount the disk and continue from there?
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword: How did you install ubuntu... which version?
<mage__> djzn: I'd guess the first one
<nickrud> djzn: 2.0 udf on dvd's I think
<icesword> hdd install
<icesword> harddisk
<mage__> my linux box wont read whatever UDF vista uses on dvds
<ka2> hdd install - but from alternate or live
<cycom> icesword: you said debian like 10 seconds ago.
<icesword> 7.10
<icesword> heheh
<nickrud> mage__: that's 2.5
<cycom> icesword: don't lie to get help dude.
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword: Which option at the first menu.. and there are several currect releases...
<nickrud> mage__: I think :)
<mage__> icesword: debian and ubuntu have crazy different booting stuffs
<ka2> icesword: is there a debian irc chanell
<icesword> yeah
<icesword> thany you all
<icesword> i will stop
<icesword> now
<nickrud> eventually ;p
<[BreliC]> anyone here know where i can find the API description for the python screenlets module?
<[BreliC]> the #python channel is not that helpful
<ka2> [BreliC]: on the screenlets site I think
<ka2> [BreliC]: i will check
<[BreliC]> ka2, i looked, but didn't find it anywhere
<Shkeve> does anyone else have any ideas on how to recover a desktop that won't load?  I'm using ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> [BreliC]: http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Documentation#Developers ?
<ka2> http://screenlets.org/index.php/Documentation#Developers
<[BreliC]> i'd like to know the class descriptions, etc.. i can't even find it on my machine!  weird.. it's not in the python mods directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: what were you doing the last time it worked
<ka2> oops a little late
<bluefoxx> ok, so i sucessfully edited /etc/fstab on my other computer to auto mount a pair of extra 6 gig hdds under the home folder's to Documents and Music, and i changed it so user owns them and theres 666 write permissions on them, but i tried draging and dropping a file into one and it says "Error: you do not have permission to write to this folder" so im thinking i need to change it so the user owns the extra hard drives instead of roo
<bluefoxx> t. how do i change the owner of a hard disk though?
<nickrud> [BreliC]: sorry, those aren't links, only placeholders I guess
<new2ubuntu> Hi I cannot delete some files on a MMC card. I get an error message "rm: cannot remove `/media/disk/delme//someFile': Read-only file system"
<vitamin-carrot> *snooze*
<[BreliC]> nickrud, exactly.. that's what i ran into last time
<panfist> should i expect to get awful performance in a game like frets on fire with a geforce 4?
<ka2> panfist: probably
<mage__> new2ubuntu: if you cock up a file system on a flash card, might be a good idea to offload it, format it, and throw stuff back on
<nickrud> bluefoxx: ext3 or ntfs/vfat?
<[BreliC]> nickrud, ka2 do you guys know where the screenlets module actually resides on the machine?
<[BreliC]> even a search doesn't bring it up, yet it doesn't cause an error when i import it in a *.py program
<n2diy> how do I ring the "bell" on the other end of an SSH connection?
<panfist> ka2 so what graphics card do i need to get smooth performance...right now not even 640x480 is playable
<vitamin-carrot> *falls asleep*
<ka2> panfist: i am only guessing
<nickrud> [BreliC]: I can read only simple python, so I'm not the one to help
<new2ubuntu> mage__: I was thinking of doing that. Is there a way to tell what the file system is so that I can reformat it with the same one? (I use it for a cell phone)
<Bossmanbeta> bluefoxx, sudo chown -R freddie:freddie /nas2 where freddie is your username ... and /nas2 is your mountpoint... then sudo chmod -R 755 /nas2
<vitamin-carrot> how are we all today?
<[BreliC]> nickrud, haha, no sweat
<ka2> panfist: i assume you have the nvidia drivers
<mage__> n2diy: uh, do you want to beep thier PC speaker?
<n2diy> mage__: yes
<mage__> new2ubuntu: type mount, no args
<panfist> ka2 i believe so, restricted drivers are enabled and i get about 1000fps with glxgears, so i assume its working right?
<mage__> mount | grep /mnt/disk if you love typing
<mage__> n2diy: maybe try freshmeat?
<nickrud> mage__: ubuntu does automounting  that under /media
<bluefoxx> nickrud, the drives are both ext3 formatted with "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb && sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd", as i cant get a new aptoncd disk without a burner and the one i had with gparted on it doesn't have the extra libs needed[the other comp has no net access, i need a router]
<bluefoxx> oh
<ka2> panfist: im getting 2600fps
<vitamin-carrot> oh dear i need a better emerald theme
<n2diy> mage__: freshmeat!? I thought it was ctrl-g?
<ka2> vitamin-carrot: still using emerald?
<new2ubuntu> mage__:  I got the data vfat,, with a lot of parameters (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=.......) will I need to know these parameters to correct format it?
<vitamin-carrot> yeah
<vitamin-carrot> why is there somehting better?
<Shkeve> I just installed gutsy about a week ago.  Since then I had been trying to get wmv support, so I was installing and removing different media players, trying to get it to work.  I rebooted the computer today and the desktop won't load.
<Shkeve> any ideas anyone?
<panfist> ka2 what kind of hardware do you have
<mage__> n2diy: well try sending a ctrl+g to /dev/console
<bluefoxx> and i figured out why i can't connect all my computers to the net. my "router" as it was labled is a mere [read:useless] hub/switch
<Shkeve> I also installed gnutella
<ka2> vitamin-carrot: with modern compiz you just use metacity themes
<mage__> new2ubuntu: nope!
<nickrud> bluefoxx: ok, with the disk mounted, do sudo chown <yourusername> /path/to/mount/point , then you can write there as your usual user
<vitamin-carrot> metacity aye?
<ka2> panfist: Geforce 8400GS, cheap
<vitamin-carrot> pumpkins of doom aye?
<n2diy> mage__: roger that.
<nickrud> bluefoxx: yup, switches are not routers, but do have uses
<panfist> ka2 yeah i could use one of those
<new2ubuntu> mage__: sorry one last question, I'm not familiar with vfat,, I thought it would have said fat16,
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: wmv is as easy as enabling the restricted drivers, what all did you try to install manually.. can you get to recovery mode and a cli prompt
<ka2> vitamin-carrot: most people dont use emerald anymore
<bluefoxx> nickrud, like if i wanted to print to several networked printers at once?
<ka2> panfist: i used to have a geforce 4 though
<nickrud> bluefoxx: no, expand your router ports
<vitamin-carrot> sorry i sill use emerald cause i had it on fedora
<ka2> panfist: it was ok for planetpenguinracer & compiz
<Shkeve> sorry, but I'm completely new at linux, and I don't understand all the jargon.  But I installed mplayer, vlc, totem, xine, etc. at different times
<nickrud> penguinracer rule(d)!
<Shkeve> trial and error
<Shkeve> I can't say if that was definitely the cause of the problem either
<bluefoxx> nickrud, allready done that command, typed in "sudo chown user:user /home/user/Documents && sudo chmod 666 /home/user/Documents" for both documents and music folders, to no avail
<ka2> nickrud: now there is extremetuxracer
<vitamin-carrot> awwww now i have to go into sunaptic and remove emerald
<new2ubuntu> Shkeve: I really like vlc,, I've never had a problem
<bluefoxx> nickrud, ah, that could be usefull
<mage__> new2ubuntu: for some reason vfat works better than the other choices like msdos, fat16
<nickrud> ka2: gotta check it out.
<vitamin-carrot> o0o0o0o0o
<ka2> vitamin-carrot: no i am getting a link to some themes
<vitamin-carrot> pizzza for dinner
<Shkeve> I had also gotten an error saying that 'User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.'
<new2ubuntu> mage__: thanks for the help!!
<vitamin-carrot> cheers ka2
<Bossmanbeta> Shkeve, what's the issue?
<vitamin-carrot> anything awesome on the forums?
<Shkeve> I checked a forum and got a few commands to enter into the terminal, and I did that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: Do you get to a "DOS "like prompt?
<Shkeve> now, I don't get the error, but the desktop still doesn't load
<ka2> vitamin-carrot: try here http://tinyurl.com/3bc2xb
<nickrud> Shkeve: that you need to fix,   sudo chown <yourusername> ~/.dmrc && chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<Shkeve> I can get to the terminal, yes
<Shkeve> but I have to reboot to do it
<mage__> n2diy: I got nothing on this :)
<bluefoxx> Shkeve, theres several usefull threads on that error in the forums, i had that error a while ago when trying to edit home folder permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: sudo dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg  set to vesa card and 1024 max res to get basic gui
<nickrud> Shkeve: you really need to fix the .dmrc problem first, see my last
<vitamin-carrot> lol indirection
<vitamin-carrot> cheers ka2
<Shkeve> I did that step already, the xorg reconfigure
<n2diy> mage__: OK, thanks?
<Shkeve> and I believe I fixed the .dmrc problem, since I don't get the error anymore
<Shkeve> but my desktop still won't load
<bluefoxx> say, anyone wanna lend me $60CDN? i need a second LCD moniter and i got a source selling me one for 59+tax
<mage__> n2diy: well if you come up with something tell me please ;)
<Darkmystere> Err, i changed my mouse to DMZ Black and it keeps going in and out of DMZ  Black and White if i use firefox its black other then that its white..
<Jordan_U> Shkeve, Have you tried the failsafe session yet?
<Lapointe> I'm in the process of upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04. However, in Software Updates, every time I attempt to do the upgrade I get an error message that says "Authentication failed." Any suggestions?
<n2diy> mage__: Ok, you want to know how to ring the bell?
<Shkeve> yeas, jordan, and it didn't work
<nickrud> Lapointe: do sudo apt-get update first
<Jordan_U> Lapointe, Hit the "check" button
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/                       or try this line in cli    rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<nickrud> Lapointe: or check :)
<Shkeve> what is cli?
<amenado> n2diy echo -e "\a"
<Shkeve> is that the terminal?
<mage__> amenado: we're trying to do it remotely
<ka2> Shkeve: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Already fading.. goodnight...  tell the others I said Hi...
<mage__> like ssh and have someones computer grab thier attention
<Shkeve> k
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: wll do
<amenado> mage__-> if you are ssh'd in to a remote location, what you display is the remote end
<Lapointe> nickrud: nothing came up. I've already installed the 277+ upgrades that it had listed.
<n2diy> amenado: thanks
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: get some rest, see you 'Monday'
<rhineheart_m> This is the log I got accessed by my box: 91.189.94.4...using 123.. anybody has the idea about this?
<nickrud> Lapointe: try the sudo apt-get update, it should show a bunch of files that it downloads or 'hits'
<amenado> mage_ but off course that is your terminal, for someone else, you have to be allowed to write to their pty
<ka2> ok i am really going this time :)
 * nickrud takes bets
<mage__> haha maybe I dont have a speaker hooked up to my linux box
<cE_GREEnz> HIII
<vitamin-carrot> HAI!
<_Maltron_> Hi?
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> what is that ip address?
<SnoFox> Hi...?
<Lapointe> nickrud: okay, a list came up
<Onyx> how can I get full root in ubuntu?  Not sudo, but full root.
<nickrud> Lapointe: now, do sudo apt-get upgrade
<amenado> Onyx sudo is full root access
<rhineheart_m> amenado: that's the one being accessed by my box by her own..
<Bossmanbeta> onyx, type "su" from bash
<Lapointe> nickrud: again?
<zcat[1]> sudo -i
<zcat[1]> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nickrud> Lapointe: upgrade , not update this time
<Anja> i am so at a loss.  D':
<Onyx> amenado: No it's not.
<Lapointe> nickrud: ah
<zcat[1]> Onyx: yes. it. is.
<amenado> Onyx noh? can you come up with what command a root can execute that you can not do in sudo?
<Onyx> zcat[1]: Really?  It gives root privileges.  It's not root dude.
<Lapointe> nickrud: 0 upgraded, 0 new instal 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<nickrud> !noroot | Bossmanbeta
<ubotu> Bossmanbeta: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<zcat[1]> Onyx: yes it is.. sudo -i is a root shell, exactly the same as you would get setting a root password and logging in as root
<rhineheart_m> amenado: IP location tells me that it is in UNITED KINGDOM using canonical -core as the hostname
<nickrud> Lapointe: do you have some third party repos?
<Lapointe> nickrud: repos?
<mage__> n2diy: have you tried beep?
<Onyx> sudo -s will give root btw
<nickrud> Lapointe: like medibuntu , places to get software other than from ubuntu itself
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> so you are accessing a remote box, the issue is?
<Anja> anyone else have any idea to troubleshoot a soundcard that's built in to my motherboard?
<Lapointe> nickrud: nope, I got one of the free CDs that get sent out
<Lapointe> nickrud: from ShipIt
<vitamin-carrot> hrm is there a screenlet for irc?
<nickrud> Lapointe: Odd that you don't have the current key for the repositories. A sec.
<mage__> Anja: what sort of trouble shooting?
<Anja> mage - OHk, was in here earlier, i am having trouble getting anythig except for a pc beep, soundwise
<mage__> ah
<nickrud> Lapointe: do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<Anja> it recognizes it when i do a couple different commands in the bash
<Anja> everything is unmuted and plugged in the correct holes
<Anja> speakers are turned on, and brand new out of the box
<Lapointe> nickrud: ubuntu-leyring is already the newest version
<bluefoxx> ok, found the problem with the other drives on the other computer. i needed to chmod 774 not chmod 666 them, after a quick couple changes to the command i can now write to them again:) my only concern is i might lose write privliges upon rebooting, as they are internal 6 gig volumes automatically mounted to these points upon bootup by my edited fstab file
<rhineheart_m> amenado: no.. m accessing the box remotely.. but it logs tells me that it accessed that IP somewhere in UK.. do you think its a threat?
<mage__> bluefoxx: what?
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to make uswsusp default?
<nickrud> Lapointe: a sec again
<mage__> bluefoxx: the /dev/sda1 should be 666 but the mount point should be 7??
<mage__> Anja: hah i dont have sound on my ubuntu box either it seems
<Anja> yeah i'm really disappointed, i just got a new monitor and wanted to try out some of the films i have
<Anja> and i have a couple sites that i frequent with video
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> and you were expecting an ip from where? the box you are trying to access is from where?
<Anja> i cannot figure it out, for the life of me.  is driving me insane
<mage__> Anja: pastebin lsmod and lspci
<Gibb> how can I tell what color my video card is set at it gutsy gibbon? I dont see if its 16 or 32 in any of the interface screens
<rhineheart_m> amenado: no.. my point is..the box is accessing an IP by her own well in fact I didn't use it to access such IP..
<Anja> lsmod: Module                  Size  Used by
<Anja> ipv6                  273892  8
<Anja> af_packet              24840  4
<Anja> binfmt_misc            12936  1
<Anja> rfcomm                 42136  2
<Anja> l2cap                  26240  11 rfcomm
<FloodBot1> Anja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gorbierd> hey!
<gorbierd> can I pause my cp process in console?
<mage__> gorbierd: ctrl+z?
<uday> how to install emerald themes
<icesword> why you should do that
<Zasch> Hello. How do I get music off of my ipod and onto my computer?
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> you have a web browser active at the time this is logged? and were browsing a site?
<mage__> gorbierd: ctrl+c would stop it
<gorbierd> thanx mage!
<bluefoxx> mage__, i edited my /etc/fstab to automatically mount a pair of internal hard drives to the user[thats the acutal account name] /home/user/Documents and /home/user/Music folders, then when i tried to acess them it wouldnt let me read them, much less write to them.. so i used chown user:user /home/user/<either of the folders> then chmod 666 /home/user/<folders> but it didnt let me write, so chmod 774 fixed it. these are internal IDE
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Zasch, try gtkpod?
<bluefoxx>  hard disk drives, not external usb/firewire mounted volumes
<Flannel> gorbierd: to start it up again, `jobs` and then %# where # is the job number
<mage__> bluefoxx: you can set a umask or something really similar in the fstab
<Zasch> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I did. A dialogue window pops up that asks me for the name pattern, but I don't know what it all means and so I just press "OK", and then it says the pattern doesn't match the file and it freezes
<bluefoxx> mage__, how so?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Zasch, so find out the name of ur ipod partition and try again
<Gibb> Can anyone tell me how to see the color in ubuntu? Im not sure where to see if its set to 16 bit or 32 bit
<bukk> Hello there
<mage__> bluefoxx: umask=000, a umask is the opposite of uh, 777, so 774 is 003 i think
<Anja> ok was floodbotted so here's one of the thingy's
<nickrud> Lapointe: try this, it will make sure you have the latest authentication key from ubuntu:  gpg –recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg –export –armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Anja> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57149/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Zasch, by the way i think u should try gtkpod from medibuntu repo
<bluefoxx> mage__, my main concern is i'll have to do it all over again upon reboot, so i think i'll make a shell script and remove the user password[comp is used mainly by my grandfather who has a tendancy to not remember passwords]
<mage__> bluefoxx: it sets the same permissions for files and dirs, which is a tad annoying
<Anja> and then the other : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57150/
<mage__> rw,umask=003,user=oldguy
<bluefoxx> mage__, wear in fstab does this go? in the "options" column?
<mage__> yea
<mage__> order doesn't matter, but no spaces
<bluefoxx> mage__, ok, will try that tvm :)
<uday> how to install emerald themes?
<mage__> its kinda funny how many questions i can answer with a single google search
<Rolcol> in how many years do you believe linux will overtake windows?
<mage__> uday: theres no button? you've tried drag and drop?
<nickrud> mage__: cuz you know what to search on ;)
<bluefoxx> mage__, do i replace the "user=oldguy" with the username?
<sdsheeks> Rolcol: you aren't serious are you/
<lex> Rolcol: why ask?
<mage__> bluefoxx: that, or name his account oldguy, he wont notice either way ;)
<Rolcol> Bored =\
<nickrud> !offtopic | Rolcol sdsheeks lex
<ubotu> Rolcol sdsheeks lex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rjune> dpkg runs a script to configure ldap when it gets installed, where can I find that script?
<sdsheeks> nickrud: hey now
<bluefoxx> Rolcol, give it another decade before the consimers get sick of inflated prices for beta-testing a cruddy OS
<nickrud> sdsheeks: :)
<bukk> Is there anyone who can be very nice and help me setting up some iptables, I ruined our network's router today, so now I have to make up for it, and its 6 in the morning :(
<mage__> bluefoxx: also if you cant find an auto login setting anywhere, look in the gdm.conf under /etc
<lex> nickrud: pfft
<nickrud> bluefoxx: mage__ there's an autologin option in system->admin->login manger, I think the security tab
<RJ__> can someone guide me through installing a p2p.tgz file?
<bukk> sure
<bukk> tar xzvf XX
<bluefoxx> mage__, no problems with logon stuff, except for this computer's face rowser never works[but thats to solve later]
<bukk> tar xzvf XX.tgz
<uday> mage_: emerald theme manager contains no themes.i did not try to drag & drop
<mage__> nickrud: yea i figured there was something, I just have never seen those fancy menus
<RJ__> thanks, ill try that
<Rolcol> RJ__: you will need the build-essential package
<sdsheeks> anyone ever used remastersys with ubuntu?
<mage__> nope, whats it do?
<nickrud> mage__: you hang around here very long, you'll learn them for convenience's sake
<Anja> mage_, did you get those paste links that i posted?
<RJ__> where is the desktop located, filesystem wise? >_>
<sdsheeks> mage__: makes a live cd install of your system
<mage__> Anja: actually no you pasted something into here and got banned for awhile
<nickrud> RJ__: /home/username/Desktop
<nickrud> RJ__: caps matter
<RJ__> huh
<RJ__> Oh
<RJ__> Thats why
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to make uswsusp default instead of what gutsy uses by default?
<RJ__> thanks
<Anja> yeah then after i got unblocked i put links
<moidekar> Hi all, I'm trying to get a UTStarcom UT300R2U working on Ubuntu via USB. The Ethernet connection works fine, but I have a desktop which I also want to connect, and this modem has only one Ethernet port... any pointers?
<Anja> i didn't know about the pasteboard thingy
<mage__> Anja: pastebin lsmod and lspci <-- coulda asked what that extra word was ;)
<infinitycircuit> GSF1200S, you need to edit /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-{suspend,hibernate}-linux
<amenado> moidekar-> get a hub or a switch
<Lapointe> nickrud: gpg: can't open `40976EAF437D05B5'
<mage__> nickrud: im in here to ask and answer questions that aren't in the menu
<infinitycircuit> GSF1200S, and replace their contents with the correct uswsusp commands
<BenderUnit22> ~.
<nickrud> mage__: a choice, and a welcome one, really
<evilbug> hey,how's linux mobile?
<amenado> moidekar-> and another nic card for your pc
<mage__> Anja: got that link still?
<GSF1200S> infinitycircuit: thank you- checking now
<Anja>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57149/
<RJ__> So after I install the tgz file, I can run it using the original program? (I am installing a cedega engine, but I have Cedega installed already) or does it need to run in the same directory as cedega?
<bukk> If anyone could guide me trough "make ubuntu to a router", pls priv msg me
<moidekar> amenado, desktop has NIC, laptop does too; modem has 1 Ethernet and 1 USB. Trying to avoid buying switch. Any way to use USB net connection on my laptop?
<bukk> hard to hold track her
<Anja> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57150/
<nickrud> Lapointe: hm, are you sure you did gpg -recv-keys <number>? It should go to the net and find the key
<Lapointe> nickrud: wil try again
<cfedde> moidekar: you can drop a second nic into the desktop and bridge.
<amenado> moidekar-> what is the usb port on the modem for? do you know for what purpose it is for?
<bukk> My box got 3 NIC's
<moidekar> cfedde, thanks, but I want to be able to use them independently; Mum uses desktop only, I use lappy only, both not on at same time (necessarily) :-)
<amenado> bukk easy to make your ubuntu act as gateway/router
<cfedde> many modern mother boards have more thean one.
<bukk> connected to one router and one switch
<Anja> mage_, did those translate alright?
<bukk> amenado, : Could you please guide me
<Anja> never used that before
<mage__> Anja: if you run alsamixer it complains about no device?
<moidekar> amenado, it's an alternative network connection according to the manual
<Gibb> no one has a command to see my current color setting?
<amenado> bukk you echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<bukk> done
<uday> mage__: emerald manager contains no themes.how to add..?
<bukk> wait
<sdsheeks> nickrud: do you know of ubuntu saves the downloaded files to a temp directory when you apt-get something?
<moidekar> amenado, supp to be able to use either Ethernet or USB connection to the modem to connect out
<Brad01> I'm trying to install linux on a laptop with no drives
<Anja> mage_, no it finds everything
<amenado> moidekar okay then use it
<Brad01> can anyone help me?
<nickrud> sdsheeks: it downloads to /var/cache/apt/archives , keeps the last 500mb of downloads
<Anja> i'll run it again just to make sure
<cfedde> moidekar: I'm not sure I get the question then,
<cfedde> good luck!
<sdsheeks> nickrud: my backup is 8gb need to do some cleaing :)
<bukk> But it dosnt work
<Lapointe> nickrud: same thing again, double checked
<moidekar> amenado, cfedde, I tried, and Ubuntu doesn't detect the network connection when I plug USB into laptop
<nickrud> sdsheeks: sudo apt-get clean is the tool
<amenado> bukk-> you have to do it as root, so sudo and the command above
<moidekar> I was hoping someone could give me some tips
<sdsheeks> nickrud: thx
<mage__> Anja: first result on googling your soundcard is a silly guy who plugged into the wrong jack, but when I install gutsy it always sets up the mixer at the top wrong
<nickrud> Lapointe: I don't know what's wrong then.
<moidekar> on how to get an uptodate driver
<Darkmystere> uday, Go to www.gnome-look.org and go to search then search in the description thing for Emerald
<bukk> I have done sudo ./rc.firewall restart 100 times
<hotmonkeyluv> I get an interesting error whenever I try to install anything, i still can install stuff and it works, but the error still comes up: Setting up runit (1.6.0-1) ...grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory Adding SV inittab entry...cp: cannot stat `/etc/inittab': No such file or directory dpkg: error processing runit (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned
<hotmonkeyluv>  error exit status 1Setting up bzr (1.0-1~gutsy1) ...Setting up gnome-common (2.20.0-0ubuntu1) ...Errors were encountered while processing: runitE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Quantz> hi there, just wondering if it is possible to mount Fat32 filesystems under ubuntu
<amenado> moidekar you have to figure out what you get from the usb port of that modem, a serial link?
<Anja> mage_, i have master, master m, pcm, surround, surround, center, lfe, line, cd, mic
<Lapointe> nickrud: k, thanks for the help though man!
<moidekar> for the USB connection; driver CD for BB modem has old 2.4 kern driver source
<mkquist> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Anja> and a plethora of others
<Anja> they're all unmuted
<rjune> bukk: there are router distros available, IPCop is one, if I remember.
<moidekar> amenado, I tried modprobing usbserial and cdc-acm and a few other modules, but nothing
<hotmonkeyluv> Quantz: yeah, you can
<mage__> hmm
<moidekar> I wasn't thinking that would work, since Ubu is darn good at doing that detection itself :-)
<bukk> IPcop: takes a whole HD
<amenado> bukk then you have to  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o EXTERNALINTFHERE -j MASQUERADE
<mage__> Anja: try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp that should either error or get ugly stuff coming out of speakers
<bukk> and its hard to wmware it with several NICS
<Anja> yeah i have no clue, i have read through the troubleshooting sites that were given me, on ubuntu's stuff
<donkey> hello
<Anja> ok brb
<moidekar> amenado, any ideas how I can figure out what the link is supp to give me?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: /etc/inittab is depreciated in gutsy, that package shouldn't be trying to work with it. It's a bug. You could probably do sudo touch /etc/inittab , run sudo apt-get -f install to fix that error. You should remove that package immediatley afterwares
<rjune> bukk: the router should be separate from your servers.
<bukk> amenado, : Ok, sec
<sdsheeks> donkey: hello
<amenado> moidekar->  assuming that usb port gives you serial access, then you need to activate ppp on your ubuntu, a config you must do
<brambo> can someone remember that if sudobash comes back on brambo is looking for him, thanks fellow unbunuter's :)
<amenado> moidekar visit the vendor's web site and get a description
<Bibbie> whats the terminal command to list specific hardware?
<Lapointe> nickrud: found the solution. http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: oh, yes, get right of it
<sdsheeks> Bibbie: something like lspci?
<lex> lspci?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: s/right/rid/
<Pici> Bibbie: lshw
<Bibbie> :-) thats the one
<bukk> Arm: it is
<moidekar> amenado, ok, will check out mfrr's website, but just for the record, PPPoE is alread running on the BB modem... I don;t use it when I use the Ethernet connection
<bukk> rjune even
<nickrud> Lapointe: hah. You didn't have the gpg trust.db to work with, that's the file not found. I'll remember that
<amenado> moidekar you have way too many connections, you have to explain what they are
<Anja> mage_, how long does it take?
<guest_> why it always shows that my password is wrong?
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: so, i run sudo touch /etc/inittab, then apt-get -f install. then how do i remove it?
<mage__> Anja: its usually noticably immediately
<amenado> guest_-> you entered it wrong?
<mage__> an error would be instantanious
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: sudo apt-get remove --purge runit . I only hope that the ubuntu startup didn't get hosed.
<guest_> no....
<Quantz> hotmonkeyluv: i can see all my filesystems like ntfs and ext3, however not the fat32 ones. running 7.10 off the DVD
<mage__> Anja: are your speakers hooked up properly? maybe theres two outs and only one works in linux
<Makuseru> are there any PC-based oscilloscopes in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: and what does the "touch" command do, and what does the -f do? (so I learn it)
<guest_> tamenado: i use this password for 2 years
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: shouldn't have been, it's a lot different than what runit is modifying
<amenado> guest how do you know that you did type in the correct one?
<guest_> amenado: i use this password for 2 years
<Anja> mage_it's just sitting there - and um... i only know of one outlet.  :(
<mage__> Makuseru: that might be a bit too specialized for this chatroom
<amenado> guest_-> but it is not taking it now yesh?
<guest_> ok...i'm wrong sorry
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv:  touch on an existing file changes the access date to the current date and time, creates the file if it doesn't exist. -f means fix
<hotmonkeyluv> Quantz: hm, live dvd? not sure about that
<guest_> my layout keyboard default Thai
<bluefoxx> oh, i was also wondering...how can i moniter my eth1 port?it is the main one used to connect to the net[onboard] and i want to see what processes are using it and how much of my average of 30kb/s are being used by it, as even when i have no internet programs running it seems to average an average of 5kb/s out and 12kb/s in...and i want to know whats using them
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: cool
<mage__> Anja: odd, because it has sound going somewhere
<Makuseru> mage__: where should i ask?
<Anja> i know lemme check again
<guest_> sorry :(
<RJ__> Okay, I give up. How do I install a cedega engine onto cedega?
<infinitycircuit> hotmonkeyluv, note that the file created by touch will be of zero size, so it cannot test if a disk is full
<Anja> mage_ does it end?  it hasn't gone back to the normal bash-prompt
<mage__> Anja: nope
<hotmonkeyluv> infinitycircuit: k
<mage__> Makuseru: do a google for linux oci, see I cant even spell that word! :)
<RJ__> I have Cedega installed, but no engine, so I did the tar thing with the engine file
<bukk> amenado, Done
<mage__> Makuseru: if it exists on linux theres either source, or a ubuntu package
<RJ__> But I cant put it in the directory of cedega
<RJ__> I cant access it
<amenado> bukk working now?
<moidekar> amenado, I have an ADSL modem/router which does connection to ISP running onboard PPPoE; has firewall etc; I have one laptop and one desktop; both are not on simultaneously; switching Ethernet connection from laptop to desktop is a pain and Mum has no clue how to do it if I forget it connected to my laptop and leave for work; I would like to connect Ethernet port of ADSL modem to desktop permanently, and connect USB port of ADSL modem to laptop, so al
<moidekar> l we have to do is turn on either machine and ADSL modem and can use Net.
<guest_> how can i change keyboard lay out by using keyboard
<rjune> bukk: that link should help you out some, but it probably isn't exactly what you want
<sdsheeks> cool created a live cd install of my existing system..ran it in virtual box and all my stuff is there
<bukk> #!/bin/sh
<bukk> firewall_clean() {
<bukk> # clean tables
<bukk>         iptables -F
<bukk>         iptables -t nat -F
<bukk> }
<bukk> #firewall_start() {
<mage__> Anja: how many audio jacks ya got?
<bukk> # enable ip forwarding
<bukk> echo "1" >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud:  sweet! it worked (of course)
<mage__> !flood | bukk
<bukk> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<ubotu> bukk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<moidekar> amenado, hope that was clearer than my earlier query :)
<rjune> _bugz_: http://support.imagestream.com/iptables_Firewall.html <-- and some more
<sdsheeks> bukk: pleas use pastebin
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: now boot :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RJ__, #cedega?
<guest_> how can i change keyboard lay out by using keyboard??
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud:  boot?
<bukk> sorry :(
<bukk> didnt know
<Maimster> moidekar: You might have problems with the MAC addresses.
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: why reboot?
<icanhasadmin> So I've been having a huge ongoing problem with ALSA and an SB450, anyone want to help?
<sdsheeks> bukk: do you have the pastebin info?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: reboot, make sure runit didn't break anything.
<sdsheeks> !pastebin | bukk
<ubotu> bukk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rjune> bukk: and you'll want to look at /etc/sysctl.conf rather then echo 1 > /proc/foo
<Maimster> moidekar: Modems like to stick to one MAC address.
<moidekar> amenado: however, Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize any sort of network connection when I plug the USB into the laptop
<moidekar> Maimster, how do you mean?
<mage__> Anja: my crappy builtin has three ports, microphone, headphones and line out
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: do this he says, it'll be good for your computer he says. then: oh, check and make sure it didn't kill it he says
<amenado> moidekar-> i suggest a inexpensive  router with dhcp capabilities..solves lots of headaches
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: no, runit might have broken it, not the fix
<hotmonkeyluv> oh
<hotmonkeyluv> lol
<Maimster> moidekar: Normally you get one MAC per connection if you are not using a router.
<Joe_S> hi
<amenado> moidekar-> do you run ubuntu on your laptop?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: I'm being alarmist I think though
<moidekar> amenado: hehehe... I suppose so... better to pay for that
<bukk> Realy what I am looking for is something which can route my dsl connection to the rest of the network
<Joe_S> wats up??
<icanhasadmin> So I've been having a huge ongoing problem with ALSA and an SB450, anyone want to help?
<Maimster> amenado: That is the correct answer!
<bukk> as simple as possible
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: thanks for the help, brb (rebootin')
<yura> Hi, I tried downloading steam, but it downloads the file as a .msi
<mkquist> icanhasadmin: no luck in kubuntu huh... whats up
<moidekar> amenado, yes, of course, that's why I'm asking here :-)
<ka2> icanhasadmin: what problem
<amenado> Maimster-> what is correct answer?
<bukk> then I can try out diffrent things when I know it works
<caluchard> hi all
<icanhasadmin> My HDA SB450 doesn't work. I've tried.. basically.. everything. But i'm open for suggestions
<Maimster> amenado: Your asnwer to moidekar's question. Get a router.
<rjune> bukk: then you'll want to make sure ip_forwarding is on. as well as need an SNAT rule
<moidekar> amenado, I also run Ubuntu 6.10 Ultimate Game Edn on the desktop, but that isn't gonna have the USB connection
<amenado> moidekar i dont know, you could have ubuntu on the desktop...
<Joe_S> hey i need help with my ipod
<nickrud> !hdaintel | icanhasadmin (maybe you haven't seen this)
<bukk> rjune, : can I privmsg?
<ubotu> icanhasadmin (maybe you haven't seen this): For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rjune> sure
<Joe_S> can they fix the old ones still
<amenado> Maimster I agree, solves lots of headaches
<icanhasadmin> Yep, I have. And down it all. 4 times now.
<Makuseru> mage__: and thats what im asking
<Joe_S> like imes a mini and the little spinny thing is like broken
<Maimster> amenado: Plus laptop's love the wireless features that comes with some routers.
<Joe_S> i have a laptop
<Joe_S> it has a pink roxy heart on it
<Joe_S> :DD
 * sdsheeks is confused
<amenado> moidekar-> i suggest a inexpensive  router with dhcp capabilities..solves lots of headaches..this should not be that expensive..
<Maimster> Joe_S: lol
<Joe_S> :DD
<mage__> Makuseru: xoscope looks like a good shot
<nickrud> moidekar: or something like smoothwall.org , if you are dedicating a machine
<mage__> and its even in apt!
<Joe_S> i hate linuz
<Joe_S> *linux
<Joe_S> well i dont care for it
<Makuseru> mage__: thanks, ill give that a look
<moidekar> amenado, Maimster : thanks anyway - I guess I need to go google some more :-( Manuf's website sux. If I still can't find anything, then I'll buy a 4-port switch I guess
<ka2> Joe_S: why?
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: how do i tell if it's broken?
<nickrud> Joe_S: nothing requires that you do
<caluchard> moidekar, what was your question?
<Kolecionador> Mp3: 18_-_A_Song_Of_Storm_And_Fire (4:02/9.27MB) (BS)
<Joe_S> well i just dont
<Maimster> moidekar: Good luck
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: you're back, that means all is well :)
<Joe_S> and i hate vista
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: sweet
<moidekar> nickrud, no, I don't have a system tha twill be running all the time, so smoothwall probably is out
<amenado> moidekar select a unit that has an integrated firewall and dhcp server if possible
<Pici> Kolecionador: Please turn off those sort of scripts in this channel, thank you.
<mage__> Kolecionador: im sure theres a rule against telling the room what song you're listening to
<ka2> Joe_S: i think everyone hates vista
<Kolecionador> Sorry for this :P
<moidekar> caluchard, I have an ADSL modem/router which does connection to ISP running onboard PPPoE; has firewall etc; I have one laptop and one desktop; both are not on simultaneously; switching Ethernet connection from laptop to desktop is a pain and Mum has no clue how to do it if I forget it connected to my laptop and leave for work; I would like to connect Ethernet port of ADSL modem to desktop permanently, and connect USB port of ADSL modem to laptop, so
<moidekar> all we have to do is turn on either machine and ADSL modem and can use Net.
<Joe_S> yup:DD
<moidekar> caluchard, I cannot get the USB connection working on my Ubuntu laptop
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: perchance do you have kiba-dock or AWN installed? if so, which do you think is better
<amenado> moidekar right,
 * icanhasadmin crys
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: neither, I don't use compiz on my crappy ati express 200m
<guest_> how can i change keyboard lay out by using keyboard??
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Joe_S> i have a question about linux...
<ka2> Joe_S: what for?
<Cpudan80> I am trying to duplicate one system to another, but for various reasons I cannot just do a straight up clone
<Joe_S> how do u change the wallaper?
<rhineheart_m> squirrelmail channel is not responding.. is anybody here knows this error: Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost.
<Joe_S> hahahaha
<koshari>  does anyone know why when i try to launch a binary from xterm in fluxbox i get a sinhal handler 11 error but it will launce from nautilus ok?
<ka2> Joe_S: under Ubuntu?
<moidekar> amenado, the ADSL modem has both a firewall and DHCP server; USB connection also gets a DHCP address (in Windows, which pisses me off 'cos it won't work in Ubuntu... grrr.. that's why I'm trying hard :-)
<Joe_S> ci
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: really? I can use it on my laptop (i945gm)
<Cpudan80> So, is there a way to list all the non-baseline packages on a machine?
<mkquist> icanhasadmin: have u given this a check?  It always help me get sound problems worked out... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<rjune> bukk: I'm assuming you had a question
<ka2> Joe_S: Right click change desktop background
<sdsheeks> Cpudan80: check this out http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<Maimster> Cpudan80: I used to do it with partition Magic.
<Joe_S> o haha i knew that
<caluchard> moidekar, when you un-plug and plug your modem, what do you see in the last lines of dmesg command?
<icanhasadmin> mkquist: I'll look now, thank you
<Joe_S> your a big help
<Joe_S> :DD
<ka2> Joe_S: well dont waste peoples time
<storm-zen> What is the name of the graphical installation utility in ubuntu?  ( I'm brand new to it. )
<Joe_S> im not!!
<Cpudan80> All I want to do is list the packages though?
<Joe_S> i dont know how to do it
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv: aiglx support in the latest ati sucks, xserver-xgl with it is slooowww, and fglrx in ubuntu doesn't support suspend
<mage__> storm-zen: like synaptic?
<amenado> moidekar are you saying in windows both the ethernet port and the usb port work at the same time?
<storm-zen> That's probably it, mage__.
<ka2> storm-zen: Add / Remove Applications & Synaptic
<moidekar> caluchard, using the same lappy with Ethernet right now, so won't plug in the USB now, but in general, it says it found a new  high-speed USB device and is selecting config 1 out of 1 possible.
<Joe_S> wats the difference between linux and windows?
<mage__> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html <-- who asked a really simple to google question about this?
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: sucks, sorry :(
<Joe_S> im only 14
<sdsheeks> Joe_S: please stop
<ka2> Joe_S: but you said you did
<Joe_S> this is my dads thng
<ka2> Joe_S: hmmm
<Joe_S> br
<Joe_S> *brb
<moidekar> amenado, no! :-) If I install the Windows USB conn driver, then Windows can use _either_ the Ethernet or the USB conn, but Ubuntu seems limited to Ethernet :-(
<bluefoxx> mage__, ok so i edited the fstab on my other computer again and after a breif transfer of it via diskmail[aka floppy disk] here it is for corrections if you care to help, as the edit didn't  work>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57156/
<bukk> sorry, how did you use that "anti flood" command
<storm-zen> I have weirdness going on right now.  I had to use alternative install to access my LVMs from a prior distro, then had to install X-Windows by hand using synaptic, I think... How does one access the "universe / multiverse" with synaptic? ... I have no gnome icons... just a desktop.
<bluefoxx> mage__, its the last two lines i added
<NetEcho> does ubuntu have support for resizing NTFS?
<Joe_S> back
<NetEcho> the installer that is
<amenado> moidekar-> what am asking are both ports on the modem, ethernet and usb port are active at same time? so you can plug a windows on one (ethernet and you get access to the net) and also plug on usb port (you also get access to the net ) at same time?
<sdsheeks> Cpudan80: well, do you think that will work for you?
<zcat[1]> NetEcho: yes
<cfedde> NetEcho: you can use gpartd for that.
<NetEcho> sweet
<nickrud> !gutsysources | storm-zen
<ubotu> storm-zen: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<NetEcho> cfedde is that on the installer?
<caluchard> moidekar, i think your modem not support the use of the two ports simultaneously
<zcat[1]> NetEcho: yes
<Cpudan80> mage__: That page doesnt work
 * NetEcho is gonna give it a spin on the laptop and see how she runs
<Cpudan80> sdsheeks: What?
<sdsheeks> Cpudan80: the link i gave you.
<ian_> Konqueror is driving me up the wall.... i must be blind but can't find a setting anywhere to disable the login remembering info
<zcat[1]> NetEcho: by default if you have NTFS with windows, the installer will resize it, and it suggests about 50:50
<sdsheeks> Cpudan80: check this out http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<cfedde> NetEcho: make a backup of anything important.
<storm-zen> nickrud: Heard the part about not having any gnome incons or menus and installing x-windows by hand, did you? ;)
<sdsheeks> Cpudan80: I thought it was you looking for a way to mirror a system...could be wrong
<cfedde> NetEcho: insurance. not a prediction.
<Cpudan80> sdsheeks: No, all I need is a list of installed packages to echo to the other machine
<lex> bluefoxx: using rw under the options didn't suffice?
<icanhasadmin> mkquist: yep, been through all that
<moidekar> amenado, caluchard: oh, I see... no, when I tried to plug USB into laptop, desktop was off; but good point, they might not both work together so after struggling and getting it working it might be of no use... yikes.. didn't think of that :-(
<sdsheeks> Cpudan80: ah okay :)
<Cpudan80> sdsheeks: I cannot do your thing because the archs are different
<nickrud> storm-zen by installing X by hand, what exactly do you mean? I assumed you used the ubuntu packages
<Cpudan80> one is 64 bit
<mohadib_> evening folks
<zcat[1]> NetEcho: I've never had a resize fail yet, but it's still a good idea to have backups of anything you couldn't easily replace
<bluefoxx> lex, apparently not, before i had it set to "default"
<sdsheeks> Cpudan80: okay.  I'm a paranoid backup freak so I'm always looking for ways to do what you are wanting to do.  let me know what you find out.
<storm-zen> nickrud: I found something called "ubuntu--desktop" ( I think ) in synaptic ( I think was what I used. )
<amenado> moidekar-> however if you do get an extra router box, most likely it will work
<storm-zen> But there are no gnome menus or icons...
<caluchard> moidekar, don't worry, you always can buy a chep ethernet card to share the connection or a router, maybe with wireless
<lex> bluefoxx: I have one set as "/dev/sdc1 /home/<user>/music reiserfs rw 0 0" and it works as it should
<nickrud> storm-zen: ok, good. That's more than X, and that's the exactly right way to install the desktop. So, what do you mean, no gnome icons?
<ka2> storm-zen: the ubuntu-desktop package installs gnome, openoffice and stuff
<amenado> !clone > Cpudan80
<bukk> my routing scripts is here now: http://85.196.76.250
<bukk> and a upload
<storm-zen> nickrud: I have a camera and a speaker on a little bitty panel... and that's it.
<mkquist> icanhasadmin: and it all seems to work? but no sound, like no errors?
<moidekar> amenado, yeah... as I said earlier, I think that is the way of least pain... :-) Thanks, amenado, cfedde, caluchard, all: signing off shortly.
<NetEcho> zcat[1] the laptop is just basicaly a backup system for when I can't use this one
<bukk> if somone could take a look
<bluefoxx> lex, theyr internal IDE harddrives not external usb volumes or scsi/sata volumes
<Cpudan80> amenado: Hey thanks
<amenado> bukk your web server is up
<Cpudan80> amenado: Would it be bad to do this if the archs were different?
<bukk> I know
<rjune> bukk: chmo d 644 on that file
<bukk> or it should be
<cfedde> zfs on ubuntu?
<nickrud> !resetpanels | storm-zen: run this, tell me what you see afterwards. It should reset all panels to the default: 0ne on top, one on bottom.
<ubotu> storm-zen: run this, tell me what you see afterwards. It should reset all panels to the default: 0ne on top, one on bottom.: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<storm-zen> I have the graphical version of synaptic... I might be able to get this to work..
<amenado> Cpudan80-> i think so, different arch would use different libraries
<lex> bluefoxx: so the only difference would be /hdd (which you have) instead of /sdd or the like
<bluefoxx> lex, also thats the exact copy of the fstab as i edited it, with the new options it didn't mount them but i can mount them manually, with the options set to "default" they did auto mount
<NetEcho> zcat[1] I know its also a good idea to defrag and chkdsk before resizing
<rilo> you can use ZFS with FUSE I believe
<nickrud> storm-zen: synaptic is itself, there's no other version.
<ka2> there was a fuse ZFS port
<lex> bluefoxx: so open your mtab and see what it looks like in there
<ka2> i can confirm that
<storm-zen> nickrud: Ok.  I used some tui to install X-WIndows.  Guess I don't know what it was, then.
<zcat[1]> NetEcho: so they say; I've never bothered.. but it is really, really critical that you shut windows down cleanly. Linux won't even try to resize a dirty filesystem
<Suhail> So I have windows installed on my computer, would editing the partion with windows on it erase it?
<amenado> bukk i thought you want to share the internet access between your pc's ?
<icanhasadmin> mkquist: I have one strange error. I added "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" and it gave me a line 40 error when i ran modprobe snd_hda_intel
<nickrud> storm-zen: apt-get ?
<lex> bluefoxx: that is assuming you've mounted them to the right location manually first
<NetEcho> zcat[1] good to know
<Z_o-s-o> Is there a known problem with tracker in Gutsy......mine is prone to epically fail
<bukk> yes?
<rjune> bukk: that's a cisco config. that's not a firewall script
<storm-zen> nickrud: No... it had an interface.. menus...
<lock1> hi, how do i upgrade from feisty to gutsy, I'm trying but am getting 302 errors while it tries to fetch and quits
<J-a-k-e> do we have any sound gurus here?
<nickrud> Z_o-s-o: yes
<chrisb1609> i need help with graphics driver setup for an ATI Radeon HD 3850
<Z_o-s-o> nickrud : hopefully resolved in hardy
<bluefoxx> lex, mtab? im still learning to admin the system, and this is the first time i actually managed to get a second computer going that doesnt carry any valuable data, one i can mess around on
<J-a-k-e> have you done all the updates for reisty first?
<ka2> chrisb1609: with what part?
<J-a-k-e> *feisty
<chrisb1609> ka2:  every part
<rjune> bukk: You don't run HDLC over ethernet either.
<lock1> J-a-k-e: me? i doubt it
<storm-zen> nickrud: That command to reset the panels worked like a charm.  THanks.
<Loe_Vee> co.bageur
<nickrud> !training | storm-zen
<ubotu> storm-zen: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<storm-zen> On my way.
<bukk> There is the right version
<ka2> chrisb1609: try System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<bukk> look at rc2.firewall
<chrisb1609> ok
<lex> bluefoxx: first, mount the drives to the folders you want them at; manually. Then sudo /etc/mtab. in that file it should have exactly what you'll want to copy to your fstab file
<chrisb1609> ka2:  I've got it open
<lock1> I am getting this error trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<mkquist> icanhasadmin: whats the 'auto' for I havent used that one?
<lex> bluefoxx: sudo gedit /etc/mtab that is
<J-a-k-e> lock1 i've never done it myself, but i'm quite sure you need to update before you upgrade
<nickrud> lock1: disable that repo, it doesn't exist for gutsy
<ka2> chrisb1609: is your video card there?
<bukk> ISP= eth1 network=eth0
<chrisb1609> ka2: the only driver in there is a VMware kernel driver
<chrisb1609> ka2: so no
<lock1> nickrud: k thanks
<ka2> chrisb1609: are you running it under VMware?
<chrisb1609> ka2: no
<amenado> bukk this is missing    iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o EXTERNALINTFHERE -j MASQUERADE
<nickrud> !medibuntu | lock1
<ubotu> lock1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ka2> chrisb1609: or are you running vmware under your ubuntu
<bluefoxx> lex, wait, im confused...[i think ill just go with the script to run at startup and toss the user password away].
<lock1> ubotu: ok cool thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok cool thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chrisb1609> ka2:  yes i am, but i'm not running the radeon from vmware
<lock1> whoops wrong person my bad ;x
<lex> bluefoxx: do you know how to mount the drives with the terminal console?
<ka2> chrisb1609: ok
<icanhasadmin> mkquist: it doesn't really matter. i get the same error with ANY of them
<icanhasadmin> mkquist: any ideas? everyone seems to use that "options" command but it always gives me a line 40 error. I don't understand why.
<bukk> Anyone tried to get a Nvida 7800GTX512 to work under Ubuntu
<ka2> chrisb1609: im looking
<nickrud> icanhasadmin: do you have it in quotes ?
<caluchard> anyone knows some good password manager, need to be multi plataform (Linux and win32 it's ok)
<amenado> bukk you are jumping all over, you took care of that internet sharing?
<ka2> bukk: should be the same as other nVidia cards, shouldnt it?
<icanhasadmin> nickrud: no sorry, i'm not THAT much of a nub, thank you for asking tho :)
<chrisb1609> ka2:  that's fine, thanks for the help
<mkquist> well when i use the options its more like options snd-maestro3 index=0, but then again I'm running two soundcards and have to make sure the correct one gets used.
<nickrud> icanhasadmin: no offence meant, it's the only thing that looked hinky to me :)
<chrisb1609> ka2:  i completely messed up my xorg.conf file twice
<bukk> amenado, : no, but I stopped getting any response so
<icanhasadmin> nickrud:  no prob, thank you for trying to help
<amenado> bukk you were not paying attention to my suggestions
<bukk> my scripts is at my web server, rc2.firewall is the one I want to use
<ka2> chrisb1609: oh thats not good :(
<amenado> bukk this is missing    iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<bukk> done
<bukk> eh
<nickrud> icanhasadmin: I have that chip, I used it in feisty and used that exact line
<storm-zen> brb
<chrisb1609> ka2:  i know, its fixed now, but it was a huge problem originally
<c0yote> Does anyone here use anti-virus with ubuntu?
<ka2> chrisb1609: try installing the xorg-driver-fglrx  package
<chrisb1609> ka2:  i ran the reconfig command for the graphics server
<chrisb1609> ok
<Maimster> bukk: amenado: Been years since I've seen an Iptables script.
<bukk> At what line should it be
<chrisb1609> sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Hewus> Hi. I want to share a folder to another Ubuntu machine on my LAN. I can add its details to Shared Folders, but it does not seem to commit this change in exportfs. Anyone know what to do to push this change?
<chrisb1609> ka2:  sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx?
<ka2> chrisb1609: yes that would do it
<chrisb1609> thanks
<caluchard> Question : i have a tv decoder (Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)), with the latest ubuntu don't work very well, anybody has the same problem?
<amenado> bukk before your closing  }
<bukk> last one?
<chrisb1609> ka2:   didn't work,  maybe just fglrx?
<rjune> amenado:  why do you think he needs that line?
<bluefoxx> lex, ok, yes, i figured it out =)thanks[i just had to stop and re-read and think XD]
<icanhasadmin> nickrud:  which line? 3stack?
<bukk> after this ?
<rjune> bukk: that's-j MASQUERADE isn't a really good idea.
<ka2> got to go for now
 * bluefoxx shakes fist at floppy disk that keeps losing metal dust cover
<amenado> rjune  to allow it to do a masquerading
<rjune> amenado: eth0 is his WAN interface, not eth0
<ka2> chrisb1609: it is xorg-driver-fglrx
<nickrud> icanhasadmin: yes, but that's for my gateway laptop. There are a boatload of different models
<rjune> gah, eth0 == wan, not eth1
<amenado> rjune could you care to elaborate on why it is not a good  idea?
<lex> bluefoxx: yeah, i realized in hind sight that I didn't explain that well. espically after having gone through that myself some time back
<bukk> amenado, : Have you looked at my second script
<chrisb1609> ubuntu returned:   E: Invalid operation xorg-driver-fglrx
<icanhasadmin> nickrud: in your opinion.. i have an sb450 alc861.. what's the chance ONE of them will work?
<bukk> amenado, : That should work, and it have worked, I just cant find out whats wrong
<amenado> rjune okay he change it to eth0 , i have it posted to him as  EXTERNALINTFCHERE
<nickrud> icanhasadmin: good. Try asking on #alsa , if you're not sure what model to use
<rjune> Because it'll assign whatever address happens to be there, it's better to use -j SNAT --to IP
<bluefoxx> lex, hehe, it sok, i just need to slow down, im too used to being able to read something once then understand it imideatly, being the geek i am...
<Cpudan80> icanhasadmin: The SB will work
<rjune> which he has right up at the top of the script
<icanhasadmin> nickrud:  holy sh.. didn't know that existed lol
<I> hey
<teekay_> Hello
<I> Something is weird
<icanhasadmin> Cpudan80: do you have any more specific advice? although i appreciate your confidence
<lex> bluefoxx: humbling no?
<chrisb1609> ka2:   sorry, forgot install part of command
<[chr0n0s]> is there a tool to publish blogs.. the current ones aren't good
<Cpudan80> icanhasadmin: It didnt require any config for me, worked out the box
<I> Something is weird because no other channel on Freenode is active....
<amenado> rjune but he has it configure to pick off the assigned ip address on eth0  so effect is same noh?
<Yossarian_> join ubuntu
<[chr0n0s]> publish to blogs i mean*
<chrisb1609> ka2:   got the newest version
<bluefoxx> now...anyone know of a way i can moniter the i/o of my eth1 port?>i want to know whats using it when i seemingly have no net apps running
<I> except ubuntu none the less.
<I> ...
<icanhasadmin> Cpudan80: kk, thx :)
<bluefoxx> lex, everyone should be humble :3
<Cpudan80> icanhasadmin: I dont have that exact card though --- mine was an audigy (real old)
<rjune> in this case yes. don't assume it will always be the case. the only time MASQUERADE is better is if his IP is subject to change.
<rjune> which may be true as well
<bruce__> ok i have an unknown partition in my partition editor and want to mount it also windows recognizes it and my music is still on there  any ideas
<lex> bluefoxx: it used to be called ethereal or something like that but they changed the project name, google should tell you; i'm just watching anime
<Maimster> bluefoxx: Maybe ethereal
<Maimster> lex: That's right.
<bukk> Please look at the script which is there now: http://85.196.76.250/rc2.firewall
<amenado> rjune i never assumed anything on his setup
<Yossarian_> i just found alien arena - i love it.  Any other cool, free online fps like that out there?
<nickrud> lex: Maimster wireshark now
<Maimster> nickrud: Thanks.
<lex> there we go, haven't had a need for it in years
<nickrud> Yossarian_: I hear some people like tremulous
<lex> aka back when it was ethereal haha
<Maimster> Same here.
<amenado> bukk i think this line iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 10.23.0.0/24 -d 0.0.0.0/0 -j SNAT --to $OWNIP  maybe the issue, what if that -s and -d is removed?
<Maimster> lex: They also had a commandline version called Tethereal I think.
<lex> bluefoxx: wireshark incase you may have missed it
<bluefoxx> lex, anime is awesome huh?my friends and i were devistated when windows ate my hdd and lost all the 30 gigs of it on my hard disk
<bukk>  line number?
<rjune> 10.23.0.0/24 is your network right? if so that's good then.
<rjune> -d 0.0.0.0/0 is just extraneous. it won't hurt or help anything
 * nickrud checks his backup schedule again
<bukk> 16?
<lex> bluefoxx: at least it was only 30; if mine crapped i'd lose ~130gb
<amenado> bukk look it up, your paste did not have line numbers
<rjune> 10
<lex> but a loss is tragic
<Maimster> lex: What are you using for a backup program?
<rjune> gah, yea 16
<rjune> 10 works out the ip
<teekay_> no
<bluefoxx> lex, fortunatly i managed to get a sata drive up long enough to save about 20 gigs of video and 10 of music, i just recovered 18 gigs of the video and 6 of the music[bloody cable is faulty, made the drive full of disk errors]
<lex> Maimster: raid 1+0 and a nas
<bukk> My network is realy 10.0.23.X
<rjune> ok, so fix that
<lex> bluefoxx: nice
<bluefoxx> methinks i have overclocked to much for my sata controller...
<bukk> But does it matter if change it?
<Maimster> lex: I have been using bu, in my cron.daily. Seems to work pretty good.
<rjune> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 10.0.23.0/24 -d 0.0.0.0/0 -j SNAT --to $OWNIP
<novato_br> what is the problem?  I've tried to install stardict, but there is a error: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libart-2.0-2 . how can I solve this problem?
<lex> Maimster: cool
<bruce__> i have a partition that i can use in windows but when i look at it in gparted it says unknown partition type..how can i mount it in linux
<amazen720> anybody knows the best video driver for compaq EVO1020v
<rjune> yes, that line says change the source address of all traffic going out eth0 with a source address of 10.0.23.0/24(or initially 10.23.0.0/24)
<rjune> so yes, that's relevant.
<zulerdongle> hi. I have ubuntu 7.10 and for some reason whenever i put logout or switch user, and leave the computer at the login screen for a few minutes the screen goes blank, well it turns a yellowish orange shade, and i can move the mouse but see nothing.. any idea on how to fix this or if there is an update to fix this ? Thanks
<amazen720> i've been struggle to get this working for days
<rjune> and its better to be as specific as reasonably possible when doing IPtables. that way you are less likely to run into unforseen side-effects
<amazen720> meaning desktop effects
<nickrud> !gutsysources | novato_br (try this, then repeat the install)
<ubotu> novato_br (try this, then repeat the install): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<rjune> bukk: also, without QoS rules, your marking iptables rules won't do you any good. I'm guessing you knew that already
<amazen720> and google earth
<bukk> fixed
<mkquist> bruce__: is it ntfs or fat?
<bruce__> ntfs
<rjune> rerun your firewall script and see if you can get out.
<bukk> I havent wrote the script, a geek friend of mine which shall write everything as hard as possible :P
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Well the monitor work as long as it does not go into sleep mode?
<amenado> rjune but the QoS cannot be seen from iptables noh? it would be from his route tables?
<rjune> bukk: well, if you were a customer, you would have a phone number to call any time of day to have somebody write it for you.
<mkquist> i thought ubuntu would mount those parts automatically, but if need be install ntfs-3g
<novato_br> nickrud, i'm not gutsy user
<zulerdongle> Maimster: sorry but im not sure i understand your question
<novato_br> i'm feisty fawn user
<nickrud> novato_br: ah. What version
<bruce__> mkquist: ntfs
<novato_br> 7.04
<rjune> amenado: right, tc does QoS, iptables does firewall. but they work together.
<nickrud> novato_br: the setup is similar enough, main is the one you seem to not have enabled
<novato_br> okay
<Maimster> zulerdongle: It sounded like you were saying that when your monitor goes into sleep mode it doesn't come out correctly. Displaying a yellowish color.
<mkquist> bruce__: i thought ubuntu would detect those parts automatically but if need be install ntfs-3g in ubuntu
<novato_br> i'm going to try
<awl> i get no input, go to power save with the restricted drivers. i dont think the hardware is a problem since the card works perfectly with windows xp. any ideas on what the problem could possibly be
<rjune> bukk: can you see the world now?
<zulerdongle> Maimster: yeah, i guess thats it, i can see the mouse icon and move it but i cant see the login screen, just a yellowish whitish color
<Maimster> zulerdongle Don't quote me, but it sounds like a power management problem.
<donomar> Enter text here...hello
<bukk> I get to the router but not longer
<bukk> not nameservers either
<bruce__> mkquist: ntfs 3-g is already installed
<donomar> hello bukk
<zulerdongle> Maimster: you mean a problem with my monitor or something i can change in my power management options?
<donomar> any spanish girl
<bukk> router = my machine
<nickrud> !offtopic | donomar
<ubotu> donomar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rjune> bukk: update your rc2.firewall file?
<bukk> aye
<Maimster> zulerdongle: I would check for things like S1, S2, and S3 settings. I think they are sleep settings. I think your monitor is fine.
<bukk> just take a look
<donomar> rjune
<donomar> hello
<rjune> donomar:
<mkquist> bruce__: might check your fstab see if its correct
<bukk> Please look at the script which is there now: http://85.196.76.250/rc2.firewall
<shan> how to enable desktop effects?It says "composite not enabled " when I click on custom, in appearance->effects
<donomar> any girl
<donomar> herre
<donomar> any pretty new yorker
<donomar> from queens
<zulerdongle> Maimster: thanks. sorry, but where can i change those s1, s2 and s3 settings
<jrib> !offtopic | donomar
<ubotu> donomar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> donomar: this is not a dating channel, try somewhere else
<amenado> bukk you have not change nothing
<chrisb1609> ka2:   thanks for the help so far, i'm afraid i'm at my time limit for the evening,  i'll probably be back
<donomar> sorry
<bukk> sure I have
<rjune> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 10.23.0.0/24 -d 0.0.0.0/0 -j SNAT --to $OWNIP <--- that's still wring
<rjune> wrong
<donomar> what is this for
<jrib> donomar: ubuntu support
<donomar> if its not a dating room
<nickrud> donomar: it's for helping users of the ubuntu linux operating system
<Pici> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<donomar> what is it for than
<bukk> doh
<rjune> donomar: welcome to /ignore. you're an idiot.
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Very good question. Hold.. checking for you. Your using Ubuntu 7.10 desktop?
<donomar> rjune
<donomar> rjune
<Pici> donomar: stop.
<shan> how to enable desktop effects?It says "composite not enabled " when I click on custom, in appearance->effects
<donomar> i'm not an idiot
<Cusoon959> donomar: You're a very stupid idiot >.<. Welcome to /ignore from me as well.
<bukk> there it is
<zulerdongle> Maimster: yes thats right
<bukk> I had it saved in my ~/
<mkquist> bruce__: what happens when u type mount in terminal?
<donomar> Enter text here...hello
<donomar> sorry
<donomar> for that
<mkquist> lol
<amenado> bukk after this change, what happened?
<jrib> donomar: keep the discussion related to ubuntu support only
<donomar> okay
<donomar> sir
<donomar> yes sir salute
<bukk> same
<bluefoxx> O.o if i stop the fan on the front of my computer the case temp goes to 60^o Celsius, with the sisth fan on the front of my computer it drops to 30!
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Gnome or Kdesktop?
<bluefoxx> i think i have a small heat problem...XD
<amenado> bukk and where are you testing it from? from which box?
<lex> small?
<rjune> bukk: that looks fine.
<bukk> vista box, fedora box and slackware
<zulerdongle> Maimster: i really wouldnt know and do not know how to check
<rjune> your router can see the world and your LAN, right?
<rhineheart_m> can you recommend webmin?
<bukk> No, not the whole lan
<bluefoxx> is 64 deg C a healthy temp for a cpu overclocked by about 60% thats on 24/7?
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Check to see if you have a kcontrol.
<Maimster> <-- Knew he should have installed a GUI.
<amenado> bukk and i assume your vista, feodar and slackware is on the secure side of this firewall?
<rjune> bluefoxx: the question is, is 64C a healthy temp. the overclocking part is not relevant.
<bukk> bluefoxx, : just keep it below 75
<lex> bluefoxx: it's a bit warm..
<bukk> they are all connected to the same switch
<shan> Maimster: how to enable desktop effects?It says "composite not enabled " when I click on custom, in appearance->effects
<bukk> the DSL line is in one of the NIC's on the server
<bukk> same as one line to the switch
<Maimster> amenado: Do you know where to configure the power management settings under Gnome? Probably the control panel.
<zulerdongle> Maimster: well apparently i dont have kcontrol installed because when i type it in the terminal it says so but says i can install it by typing sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<bukk> from the server that is
<amenado> bukk between dsl and your server nic card, no switches?
<Maimster> shan: I don't use the desktops.. sorry.
<rhineheart_m> Bukk: what is your problem?
<Frogzoo> bluefoxx: most cpus are rated 70C max - so 64's not too good
<bukk> my iptables
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Then your using the default Gnome install.
<chuck> hi, is there some sort of metapackage to install gcc and things i need to compile like debian has?
<ste-foy> I don't have some problem rhineheart_m
<pc04> Dalnet_
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Can you find the Gnome control panels?
<bukk> amenado, : dont need that, I have net on the server
<Frogzoo> chuck: build-essential
<amenado> Maimster i dont know, i have not played with power management, i have them de-activated, the apm are turned off on my bios
<bazhang> build-essential chuck
<chuck> thanks
<degreseven> Can anyone help me with an Xorg problem? I am having a video problem where all I see is brightly colored stripes when X starts. The console is displayed fine. I had to use the alternate cd to install because I had this problem on the livecd. After installing nvidia drivers, I see the nvidia logo, and then the same bright colors. I'm using a geforce 4 mx440 with svideo out to my tv.
<bluefoxx> well considering its an 3 yr old socket 478 celeron d that naitivly runs at 2.93 ghz and is overclocked to about 3.7 ghz...and it ran for about a good hour w/o the heatsink on it properly in the origional comp it came from back in 12/06
<Maimster> amenado: I think zulerdongle should do the same.
<zulerdongle> Maimster: i can try to or look it up
<bluefoxx> i think its rather amazing i have'nt burnt it out yet XD
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Cool I will wait.
<rjune> amenado: he's using vmware to virtualize the router.
<amenado> bukk i want to verify with you, between your dsl and your server nic, its not going  through the switch?
<bukk> -j SNAT
<bukk> ?
<rjune> what about SNAT
<bukk> was just wondering if it was a typo
<bukk> amenado, : No, but it goes a cable from the servers second NIC
<rjune> SNAT == Source NAT aka, make the LAN look like it comes from the world IP
<bukk> to the switch
<bukk> ok
<amenado> rjune one heck of a complex setup, each interface vmware provides external is natted, so each guest has a separate ip address and usually in different subnet
<bukk> but does I still need to connect it to the switch
<rjune> amenado: not my network.
<bukk> tried with VMware, but I just went back to this
<bukk> made more sence
<jim> How do I create a NTFS file system on my dual boot hard drive ?
<rjune> bukk: so that's on the raw hardware?
<bukk> ?
<amenado> bukk, i dont have a clear picture of what you got, can you elaborate and make it clearer please, a drawing would be nice too
<Visitor> Question: Is there a disk editor for Linux that can edit NTFS? I cant't seem to find any... I want to modify WinXP boot sector so it runs from an extended partition...
<bukk> Ok
<zulerdongle> Maimster: ok i was able to access the control center
<rjune> you aren't running your router on a vm, you're running it on the actual hardware.
<Ubuntu_noob> hey guys, could you help me out a bit,
<amenado> rjune i thought so ...having switches in there didnt seem to make sense if he was using vmware
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Did you find anything there dealing with power management?
<bukk> ADSL > Eth1 ------- ETH0 > SWITCH, PC 1 2 3 connected to switch
<pc04> MIRC
<Ubuntu_noob> i installed ubuntu using Wubi on my Acer Extensa 5420 laptop
<Ubuntu_noob> and the wired net nor the wifi will work
<Ubuntu_noob> i have to manually config the wifi, but can't understand why the wired net won't work :S
<amenado> bukk sorry, adsl eth1 port?  or is that your servers eth1 ?
<yura> hey do you guys help with installing skins?
<zulerdongle> Maimster: yeah, i actually had already opened a power management menu  under preferences power management and had set it to never display to sleep ( i did this when you first mentioned power management)
<bukk> Connection from ADSL modem to ETH1, then from ETH0 to the switch
<Maimster> zulerdongle: Now we just have to wait to see if it will happen again.
<taggartbg2> Hey, so i have 2 primary partitions and an extended partition already, how do I go about installing gusty onto a 10 GB space between two primary partitions?
<bukk> which have the other clients
<amenado> bukk you are not answering me straight, eth1 is eth1 of your server? or is that eth1 of your adsl modem?
<zulerdongle> Maimster: ok , its just that i was under the impression i had to mess with other settings (s1, s2, s3?) well thanks for your help then .   ; )
<bukk> eth1 is connected with a cable to the modem
<Maimster> zulerdongle: I have found Linux to be funny when dealing with APCI, (automatic power control interface).
<Maimster> zulerdongle: I just hopes that cures it.
<bluefoxx> so, i tried wireshark but it tells me "dumpcap: There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done" what do i do?
<bukk> eth 1 inet addr:85.196.76.250 Mask:255.255.255.0
<amenado> bukk okay, and eth0 ip address is?
<bukk> Local
<Maimster> I really have to install a GUI before trying to help others with it. Jeez.
<bukk> 10.0.23.1
<cjones> reboot
<cjones> oops
<bukk> should be the default gw for the other client
<bukk> s
<rjune> so eth1 is WAN?
<rjune> ugh
<taggartbg2> what's the advantage of having a swap partition?
<bukk> I can switch
<amenado> bukk then it doesnt make sense to me to have that -s 10.0.23.0 on that MASQUERADE line
<shan> just installed ubuntu .But no sound
<Pici> !sap | taggartbg2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !swap | taggartbg2
<ubotu> taggartbg2: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Sysfs is a virtual file system in the Linux kernel that provides a tree of system devices." What does 'virtual' mean here?
<rjune> bukk: I don't care from a technical standpoint
<rjune> but you've got your script written as if eth1 is LAN and eth0 is WAN
<Visitor> I had a Ubuntu/XP dualboot system but then I converted C: to an extended partition, now I get an error 12 trying to boot XP in GRUB. I heard this can be fixed by modifying the windows boot sector, however I cant find a disk editor...
<amenado> bukk you're making me pull my hair of what is left of it.. be consistent and clear will yah
<bukk> I dont have any line with masqurade now
<Maimster> Visitor13: I think your looking for the boot.ini file.
<bukk> amenado, : I have made a upload dir there, if you wanna change something
<Visitor13> Maimster: Editing that would help?
<rjune> amenado: I do tech support for this crap. this is my day in, day out.
<amenado> bukk nope i dont want to change anything
<bukk> sorry, I havent done this  many times
<Z_o-s-o> anyone here tried gOS?
<pcmax> hi
<teeshep> hi
<Maimster> Visitor13: I am wrong as you are using grub.conf as your bootloader.
<rhineheart_m> HELLO! Is antivirus needed in ubuntu gutsy gibbon server ed?
<pcmax> can you speak  spanish?
<J-a-k-e> Hi all, does anyone know if it's possible to do bass redirection through ubuntu?
<amenado> rjune, i knew, i have done it far far too long..thats why the thin hairline..haha
<rjune> bukk: ok, so eth1 is really your WAN
<zcat[1]> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bukk> rjune, : you want a account?
<Maimster> Visitor13: You might be able to just edit the grub loader.
<teekay_> hey
<rjune> bukk: nope.
<bukk> rjune, : then you can see it all yourself
<bukk> eth1 = WAN
<bukk> eth0 = LAN
<rjune> bukk: I'll help you learn for free. you want me to login, I gotta charge.
<Z_o-s-o> not always bukk
<rjune> ok, then change eth0 to eth1 in your script.
<Z_o-s-o> oops
<pcmax> i new with kubuntu
<rjune> Z_o-s-o: please don't help. he's telling us how his network is.
<pcmax> can you help me?
<Z_o-s-o> :( sorry
<phac3> buk:it can be vice versa
<rjune> phac3: see above.
<taggartbg2> If i'm installing ubuntu, do I need 1)the main partition 2) the swap partition and 3) anything else, I think i read something about a boot partition?
<teeshep> hi. in gnome, i have CCSM installed, and i installed the 3D windows plugin. but whenever i change the settings in the options, they dont actually change. so what's up?
<rjune> bukk: -o eth0 traps traffic going out eth0. if that's not where you have your internet connection. then it'll NAT the wrong traffic.
<pcmax> came on men..... can you help me?
<rjune> bukk: iptables --help is actually quite useful in explaining all the basic options
<Maimster> taggartbg2: That's sounds right. The default setup is 3 partitions.
<Maimster> taggartbg2: The /boot partition will reside on the / partition.
<bukk> not realy, I have used many hours reading before asking for help
<amenado> rjune i wish you were the support guy i have to work with all the time at the distant end..you know your stuff equally as me.. :P
<rjune> bukk: also, if you use long options (--source instead of -s, etc.) it helps explain what's going.
<bukk> all changed
<rjune> amenado: http://www.imagestream.com
<gregorovius> do usb drives/mp3 players' partitions have an UUID or some way to recognize them uniquely?
 * rjune builds routers.
<taggartbg2> doo i need the /boot partition?
<pcmax> can u tell me how I can install a program whit out the adver of tha another service its running?
<bukk> taggartb: not as a partition
<bukk> directory is enough
<amenado> rjune cool..if you need one to support you here in sf bayarea, i can work with you..
<taggartbg2> bukk: how would i go about adding that directory?
<teekay_> no
<bukk> sudo mkdir /boot
<bukk> ?
<rjune> bukk: /boot should be created at install.
<bukk> and add it to /etc/fstab
<rjune> but yeah, that command is correct.
<SCXtyler>  Hi, I have a question about the bootloader in ubuntu, can I choose which OS is first on the list so that I dont have to wait to get past bios to scroll down within 10 secconds or be forced to reboot?  thanks
<bukk> yah, but like slackware dosnt
<rjune> but you dont' need to add it to fstab. that's only for devices that get mounted.
<amenado> SCXtyler-> default is the one that selects amongts the labels
<bukk> true
<taggartbg2> the problem is that i'm chock full of primary partitions and only have room for one, i read up on making a swap directory and thats all good, i'm just worried about how to make that boot directory and have it functional if i'm using a manual partition
<SCXtyler> but how can i change that?
<teeshep> hi. in gnome, i have CCSM installed, and i installed the 3D windows plugin. but whenever i change the settings in the options, they dont actually change. so what's up?
<SCXtyler> or can i change it?
<bukk> rjune, : and the netmask can be 255.255.255.0 ?
<rjune> bukk: netmask of what?
<Maimster> taggartbg2: You could just let Ubuntu make your filesystem for you. That is if your installing new.
<amenado> SCXtyler-> yes you can change it to point to label number 5 if you wish, assuming you have label 5
<cyphase> does anyone know of a GUI PAM configuration tool?
<rjune> amenado: we have a reseller in CA, don't know if he's hiring or not.
<taggartbg2> maimster: i only have 10 gigs of free space, i have vista, a dell-required partition, and a MediaDirect partition, i only have room for one more
<rjune> bukk: is your script working now?
<bukk> nope
<SCXtyler> thanks amenado
<Maimster> taggartbg2: Sounds like a dell laptop.
<bukk> same
<amenado> rjune I'll send you an email through your web site..
<rjune> ok, let me see the update.
<mage__> taggartbg2: swap is overrated anyways
<bukk> all eth0 is changed to eth1
<phac3> does anyone know a good site where i can download IT Ebooks
<rjune> wikibooks has some useful content
<zcat[1]> phac3: oreilly have lots available
<amenado> phac3-> mininova
<rjune> as does wikipedia
<Rolcol> is it safe to install KDE programs?
<mage__> taggartbg2: but if you really want swap, make an extended partition, and then you can make a couple more partitions
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bukk> thepiratebay.com have about 3GB in Linux books
<phac3> i will check them all out :)
<jim> how do I create a NTFS file system on my dual boot hard drive ?
<phac3> thanks
<zcat[1]> bukk: I think that !piracy was aimed your way :)
<Maimster> mage__: I think he did this and lost his XP boot.
<mage__> oh
 * rjune waits for the /kick
<bukk> zcat[1], : 4 persons mentioned piracy sites before me :P
<rjune> bukk: update the script on your webserver?
<Maimster> mage__: I thought the grub loader could be edited to find his XP partition though.
<bukk> aye
<mage__> jim: boot into windows? ;)
<mage__> Maimster: yea
<zcat[1]> bukk: hmmm.. too lazy to scroll back, I guess I believe you
<bukk> :)
<jim> mage, I can boot in to win and linux now, I have extra space on the drive I want to share with both os
<bullgard4> systool lists 'acpi' as a supported sysfs bus. Can you explain why systool considers ACPI a bus?
<icesword> !apt-spy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-spy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Maimster> mage__: The extended partition should start at something like 5 or /dev/hda5 I think.
<mage__> Maimster: I dont have a suitable grub.conf to crib off of, but basically you can boot from the grub menu, dont even need to edit anything
<Maimster> mage__: You mean by hitting the tab key at the menu?
<J-T-W> SPAM
<J-T-W> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<rjune> bukk: just for giggles. put an 'exit 0' at line 17
<J-T-W> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM v
<J-T-W> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<Sleepy_Coder> t...
<J-T-W> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<zcat[1]> !ops j-t-w
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops j-t-w - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rjune> bukk:  right after the SNAT line
 * Sleepy_Coder stabs J-T-W in the face
<mage__> Maimster: the XP partition has a boot loader thingy
<mage__> jim: well you need to make ntfs in windows, theres no mkfs.ntfs
<zcat[1]> where did !ops go?
<Nubbie> hi, just recently reintalled ubuntu... however it didn't properly detect my windows installation. i have windows and ubuntu on the same (and only) sata hard drive. xp professional is installed on sda5. in grub, i set it to (hd0,4), yet it still isn't working. any suggestions?
<Pici> zcat[1]: You forgot the |
<stdin> zcat[1]: wrong syntax, missing |
<bukk> ; ?
<zcat[1]> ahhh, 'k
<Maimster> mage__: Yeah but he is not using it. He is letting grub do the boot loading. He should try to find out the partition through dmesg.
<zcat[1]> was too slow anyhow.
<rjune> bukk: you really only need the SNAT line to browse the web
<rhineheart_m> ubuntu won't send email thru dovecot.. I just don't know why.. any idea?
<rjune> everything gets in the way.
<rjune> so strip it out, reload, then do iptables -n -t nat -L
<jim> mage_ Yes I found that, I did use cfdisk to make the part but thats it. Ubuntu can now write to NTFS correct ?
<bukk> but does it exit there now?
<rjune> bukk: and save the output into a file , it'll tell amenado and I what the script does.
<rjune> bukk:  it should. that's what it's told to do.
<Rolcol> is it safe to install KDE programs?
<amenado> bukk yes that will exit out of your script..upon inserting that exit()
<rjune> "bukk: iptables -t nat -n -L  > /var/www/iptables.txt 2>&1"will save you some time.
<rjune> bukk: "iptables -t nat -n -L  > /var/www/iptables.txt 2>&1"will save you some time.
<rjune> that'll write the output directly to iptables.txt in the root of your webdir
<Maimster> rjune: If I ever have Iptables issues I know where to go.
<rjune> LOL
<Maimster> rjune: You bring back pre-linksys router days.
<Visitor13> Maimster: Where is the grub.conf?
<rjune> Maimster: I do it still.
<tempest130> Does any one the best way to clone a ubuntu harddrive to a bigger harddrive/
<bukk> rjune, : what you added to me
<Maimster> Visitor13: I think the /boot folder.
<amenado> Maimster you mean like the ISC cisco routers?
<bukk> and syslog there also
<ce_ml> hi cmus
<bukk> with the last 5 mins or so
<Maimster> amenado: Ahhh your hurting me.....! lol
<amenado> lol @ Maimster
<bukk> A good iptables/masqurading script is better than any router I have tried
<preston> does ubuntu sopport 720p?
<bukk> no
<bukk> or
<bukk> depnds
<rjune> bukk: what is your ip address?
<Maimster> amenado: I bow to anyone that speaks ISC cisco.  I have a 871W and I barely use its full power.
<preston> if not how can i customize a screen resolutiong
<rjune> of your server.
<bukk> I sat 12 hours every day for a week
<bukk> 10.0.23.1
<rjune> the webserver.
<tarelerulz> Is gezmo  in Ubuntu's repository ?  I am tried Ekiga and it  is ok ,but it is missing some features like voice calls to yahoo.  My main problem is Gizmo seem to be i386 and I have a 64 version of Ubuntu .  Is there anything I could do to install gizmo i386 ?
<amenado> Maimster that was my first hands on..
<bukk> 85.196.76.250
<Maimster> amenado: God bless you. I still do not use the wireless section at all. Gives me a headache.
<bukk> http://85.196.76.250
<icesword>  how to tune the character display,no it is in wrong type,i mean it is not rightly displayed
<Maimster> amenado: Easier to run a 299 foot cable! lol
<rjune> bukk: that is not  the output of the command I asked for.
<amenado> Maimster am referring to a circa 1990  version..isc
<Maimster> amenado: See now your being mean.  Jeez.. I have much to learn.
<rjune> bukk: "iptables -t nat -n -L  > /var/www/iptables.txt 2>&1" will write the file to the root of your web directory
<icesword>  how to tune the character display,no it is in wrong type,i mean it is not rightly displayed
<amenado> Maimster too bad i never got around to picking up my certifications :(
<Maimster> amenado: I should send you the two old Cisco 2700 routers I have here.  They are doing ab-so-lute-ly nothing.
<Maimster> amenado: That would have brought you a good penny on the market.
<rjune> bukk: iptables -t nat -n -L  will print it to your screen
<amenado> Maimster that predates even that
<Maimster> amenado: I know.
<bukk> ok, sec
<icmp> Ubuntu is showing my dual-core as 1 processor at 800Mhz, is it still utilizing both cores though?
<Maimster> amenado: I got them free when I upgraded clients systems.
<amenado> Maimster-> oh well .thats life for me.
<amenado> cud da wud da..
<icesword>  how to tune the character display,no it is in wrong type,i mean it is not rightly displayed
<Maimster> amenado: True.
<rahal> hi everone, i need som help with a php5 install throw apt-get.. i need to enable  bundled gd support..
<Maimster> amenado: I got the RHCE, used it for two years then dropped it.
<demonspork> where do I find out my current processor clock speed?
<bukk> rjune, : the output is there now, named iptables
<amenado> Maimster may i interest you on a blackbox 20 ma current loop? hehe
<icmp> Nvm, I see.
<preston> how can i get this screen resolution? 1167x664?
<Maimster> amenado LOL
<Maimster> amenado: Good one.
<rjune> bukk: good.
<amenado> thats when their catalog is like only 8 pages or so
<bukk> still dosnt work tho
<rjune> bukk: sudo cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rjune> what does that say? should be 1 or 0
<Visitor13> Maimster: nope, grub.conf is not in /boot. I tried searching for it with the gui (places->find files), seems like it doesnt exist. (it does find other files).
<Maimster> Visitor13: Hold checking...
<Maimster> Visitor13: I don't think they call it that anymore. I see the /boot/grub folder.. checking the files there.
<Maimster> amenado: Has grub.conf changed its name?
<amenado> Maimster from where? grub.conf is sometimes linked to menu.lst
<bukk> its one
<rjune> good.
<amenado> Visitor13-> look in  /boot/grub/
<bukk> should I take away the exit 0 ?
<rjune> do a traceroute 205.159.243.5
<rjune> no
<Visitor13> I got menu.lst...
<Maimster> amenado: My Internet connection is so slow. Jesus 9kbps
<Maimster> amenado: heheh.. dam U comcast.
<amenado> Visitor13-> thats okay then,
<rjune> leave the exit statement there
<taggartbg2> just to let everyone know, Installing ubuntu on one partition was successful.  The /boot partition was unneccisary, and I set up a swap file rather than a swap partition, all is well, thanks :)
<Maimster> taggartbg2: Good man!!
<demonspork> where do I find out my current processor clock speed?
<Pici> demonspork: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rjune> do a traceroute 205.159.243.5 from one of your systems on the far side of the router. mtr -n 205.159.243.5 works better, but isn't always installed
<bukk> eh, unknown host
<Visitor13> The xp entry says root  (hd0,4) which is correct... the extended aprtition with xp is sda5
<Maimster> taggartbg2: Once you get more familiar with ubuntu you can do what you want with the file system. In the begging though keep it simple.
<demonspork> thx Pici
<Visitor13> after that its savedefault, makeactive, chainloader +1
<Maimster> Visitor13: Sounds right.
<bukk> w00000000000000000t
<bukk> rjune, is the man
<rawbeef> Hello :O
<deadly_one> hi, anyone can help me to configure HANNS.G HW191D monitor? I dont know how to make 1440x900x75 resolution :/
<bukk> Now Im gonna hit the bong
<Visitor13> I get an error 12 when i select that. I've just installed ubuntu after using partitionmagic 8 in windows to convert the former primary C: to an extended partition
<rjune> so you can see out by IP, but not by name? your DNS information is wrong
<rawbeef> just installed ubuntu, anyone feel like helping me with broadcam wifi drivers?
<Visitor13> I suspect theres some problem with the volume boot record but I cant confirm it
<bukk> both work
<amenado> bukk can you try to resolve alibaba.com from one your clients
<bukk> can I remove the exit 0
<preston> how can i get this screen resolution? 1167x664?
<bukk> so I can have the QoS
<rahal> can anyone check this problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382549
<rjune> yeah
<rjune> it should work too
<cyphase> Take a look at this. It's sort of a one time pad technique, but not really. It's implemented as a PAM module: http://code.google.com/p/ppp-pam/
<deadly_one> anyone?
<Maimster> Visitor13: I think that the XP partition when just moved to another partition number. Grub needs to know where to look.
<bukk> 128.242.127.1
<amenado> bukk okay cool..
<Visitor13> Anyway, that code should load xp from an extended partition?
<amenado> you are good to go
<Visitor13> well it says root (hd0,4) savedefault makeactive chainloader +1
<Maimster> Visitor13 We have to find someone here that knows how to edit the grub loader. It should be looking at /dev/sda5
<sp0ro> How do you start up/restart PHP on 7.10 after PHP5 is installed? It currently isn't functioning properly on the LAMP server I am running and shows PHP pages as source code.
<taggartbg2> where's gparted in the menu?
<bukk> Thanx a lot guys, I still have 800x600 on a 24" screen tho, but its 8 in the morning
<amenado> taggartbg2-> its an extra you have to install first
<taggartbg2> amenado, ah, thanks
<preston> i'm haviing problems with my 32in screen lmao
<Visitor13> doesn't "root (hd0,4)" mean it looks in dev/sda5?
<deadly_one> how to configure xorg.conf for 1440x900x75 resolution?
<rjune> preston: send it my way, I won't complain
<preston> try hd1 thats the sepperate hard drive your saying that windows is still on that dirve as that
<lancer> what does cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-fwritable-strings" mean when I run "make" on a program?
<preston> youd liked that rjune
<preston> lol
<deadly_one> whatever...
<lancer> I think I need some package to rectify it but which one?
<amenado> deadly_one-> just curious how is that Hanns G. ? btw is that made in germany or china?
<rjune> preston: yup, I'm working on a 15"
<bukk> rjune, : If you can comprehend this, we have two DSL connections, one SDSL 2Mb, and one ADSL 20Mb
<preston> hd0,5 that means its on partition 4 of that same hard
<rjune> bukk: I can.
<bukk> how can I use both at the same time depending on port
<Maimster> Visitor13: I think that means the root partition is /dev/hd0 partition 4. Not sure though.
<demonspork> preston, hd0,5 is the 6th partition on the hard drive
<rjune> as in web traffic to one, voip traffic to another
<rjune> ?
<demonspork> preston, hd0,0 is the first
<bukk> if I go web I get pointed to sdsl, etc
<bukk> aye
<preston> hmm thats backwards to me on gentoo lmao
<bukk> I have searched for weeks for a guide or a forum for that but its to hard to explain to search for
<Maimster> demonspork: Do you know how to edit the boot loader grub? Looking for a XP partition.
<amenado> bukk 20Mb ?
<rjune> something akin to source routing I would imagine
<deadly_one> its good for me, made in china:D nice 19' monitor
<bukk> 20 Mega BIT
<Maimster> Visitor13: According to demonspork your right.
<rahal> Is there a way to configure php5 --with-gd using apt-get so I don't have to resort to compiling from source?
<rjune> yeah, that's have an e3 IIRC
<rjune> half
<demonspork> Maimster, can you access the partition atm?
<rjune> bukk: I'm sure it's possible, never had anybody ask.
<amenado> bukk your backbone is several t1 or half an t3 ?
<Maimster> Sorry about that, nasty comcast connection.
<bukk> rjune, : could you give me a example on one line which would connect IP 10.0.23.1 (ADSL), IP 10.0.23.2 (SDSL), and when I open a web page I get GW 10.0.23.2
<rjune> amenado: he's in europe, e1 or e3. e1 == 2Mb, I forget what an e3 is
<bukk> T3 you mean
<bukk> no, its a T1`
<rjune> bukk:  you're in europe, right?
<bukk> Norway
<amenado> t3 is about 45meg so 20meg is ruffly half
<rjune> e3 is about the same.
<bukk> Not mega BYTE
<demonspork> Maimster, can you access the partition atm?
<rjune> bukk: yes, we know.
<bukk> BIT
<Maimster> demonspork: I was helping another user.
<rjune> 20Mb is fast for over here.
<Maimster> demonspork: I think he's gone now.
<demonspork> oh
<amenado> way mucho fast
<bukk> Getting slow :)
<bukk> but I live 200meters from the university
<bukk> and they have T3
<geiie> kk
<preston> bal i have t1
<preston> bla**
<rjune> amenado: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-carrier
<Maimster> optonline.net now that's a fast connection.
<preston> and thats dedicated line too hehe
<bukk> but I  have zero out tho
<amenado> i was just reading a news on a new japanese satellite launch to provide wireless coverage at 1.2gig
<bukk> Yah, but what about upload?
<amenado> rjune thanks,
<Maimster> amenado: 2k upload, lol.
<preston> and its running throuh fiber optics
<rjune> preston: unless you can upload and dowlowd at 1.54Mbps, you have ADSL
<amenado> haha..1.2 gig down 2k up..
<bukk> We got fiber here also
<bukk> 100Mb
<Maimster> amenado: Crazy right. lol. Just jk
<bukk> But not for single houses
<Visitor13> Maimster: Usually grub can load xp from extended partitions? Or does that never work?
<geiie> huui .
<amenado> this news was just today, i guess japanese launch the satellite yesterdaay
<Maimster> Visitor13: I was looking for you. demonspork had a question for you.
<bukk> rjune, : but could you give me a example
<Maimster> demonspork He's back, Visitor13 is the one with the problem.
<Visitor13> demonspork: hi
<rjune> bukk: nope. never tried to do it.
<bukk> If I just did know one line which forwards port to special GW
<`mac`> hello all,
<`mac`>  using iptables how well i "only" grant 1 ip ? iptables -A INPUT -s MyIP/255.255.255.0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<Maimster> Visitor13: He might be eating a peanut butter & Jelly sandwhich.
<Visitor13> I'll wait a bit
<Maimster> Visitor13: Cool.
<rjune>  night folks. I gotta be up in 6 hours
<bukk> Night, and thanx rjune
<Maimster> Visitor13: He asked me something about access the xp partition through atm, I think.
<Visitor13> atm?
<bukk> But if anyone know how you can have two WAN's to one LAN
<`mac`> simba
<bukk> and GW is controlled by the port
<Maimster> Visitor13: Your not makingme lie, I have no idea what he is referring too.
<Maimster> Visitor13: We will just wait like good noobs.
<rhineheart_m> can you recommend ISPconfig for ubuntu gutsy?
<Maimster> He's gone again...
<Visitor13> I accidentally closed the IRC
<Visitor13> I'm back
<Maimster> Visitor13: Ohh, I thought you had a bad connection.
<bukk> Is it possible to put up a WINS server in linux
<vinicius_> i've just update to ubuntu 8.04, and that simply made mt wireless connection disappear in my laptop, if I turn on the computer with the wireless antenna button ON, it works, if not, does not works.... how can I fix this?
<Maimster> My putty app keeps droping me.
<Pici> !hardy | vinicius_
<ubotu> vinicius_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bukk> cause I find 2/10 clients
<nano__> Does anybody know where i can configure my default windows manager in ubuntu fiesty?
<vinicius_> Pici, thank you!
<rhineheart_m> VISITOR13: can you recommend ISPconfig for ubuntu gutsy?
<bardyr> Is it possible to redirect a port transparently to a application, like sftp://host:22 goes to port 332 but ssh still thinks it goes to 22?
<bukk> hmm, yah?
<bukk> All forwarding works like that, one port on one side, and one on the other
<bukk> Normaly you want the same tho
<Maimster> bukk: I was just praying he was not asking to do this in IPtables.
<jimcooncat> bardyr: most people do that with their routers
<sp0ro> How do you start up/restart PHP on 7.10 after PHP5 is installed? It currently isn't functioning properly on the LAMP server I am running and shows PHP pages as source code.
<robbins61> does ubuntu support kde4?
<Cusoon959> duh.
<bardyr> jimcooncat, i want to do it witht he local out going ports
<robbins61> are their packages for it?
<Cusoon959> duh.
<Cusoon959> :P
<robbins61> because in fedora it's still relatively unsupported
<Cusoon959> fuckinggoogleit.com << great site about KDE/Ubuntu
<jimcooncat> bardyr: I don't know how, but it seems you could add another ip address to your eth card
<jimcooncat> bardyr: then you can nat your port
<Visitor13> rhineheart: Sorry I just installed this today...
<bukk> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 -d $OWNIP --dport 22000 -j DNAT --to 10.0.23.200:22000
<rhineheart_m> is there anybody here who runs ISPConfig in ubuntu box?
<bukk> there you are
<jimcooncat> bardyr: you couldn't just add port 322 to your ssh server?
<Frijolie> why would synaptic want me to downgrade my version of OpenOffice.org from 2.3.1 (a version I downloaded and installed myself via tarball from OOo website)to 2.3.0 (the version in the reops)
<bardyr> jimcooncat, wont NAT only work with people connecting to me i want, ssh host -p 22 to go to host on port 322
<bukk> Just change the order
<bukk> forward LAN instead of ISP
<bardyr> jimcooncat, the problem is that gvfs/scp is broken on all ports except 22 and i need a workaround :)
<Frijolie> Everytime I boot my compuer I get update manager saying there's updates and it has the older version of OOo set up to be upgraded
<bukk> I -think-
<jarrettgreen> Hey guys. I just lost the ethernet connection on my box. I'm quite a newb, so I don't even know where to start
<Frijolie> anyone have an idea of how to fix this?
<jarrettgreen> I have the box set up with a static ip, within the DHCP range of my router
<bukk> jarrettgreen, : dhclient
<co_basket> irc.ubuntu.com
<jarrettgreen> bukk how do I access that?
<jimcooncat> bardyr: then you'd have to use 22? sorry, I don't get it, why broken?
<bukk> type it, be root
<jarrettgreen> k
<jarrettgreen> brb
<rhineheart_m> !ISPCONFIG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ispconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimcooncat> bardyr: something upstream blocking 22?
<bardyr> jimcooncat, hardy gvfs bug
<co_basket> gtijytkl
<bardyr> jimcooncat, and everything except port 22 isnt working
<bardyr> jimcooncat, so i need gvfs to think its port 22 but its actually 322
<jarrettgreen> bukk
<jarrettgreen> it worked
<jarrettgreen> but
<jimcooncat> bardyr: this really is a #ubuntu+1 question. Sorry, I only know up to gutsy
<ChrisULM> anybody using bashpodder?
<jarrettgreen> I'm bound to .6 now rather than the .20 I put in my interface ocnfig
<jarrettgreen> what does dhclient do exactly?
<bukk> You dont have static IP
<bardyr> jimcooncat, well its not so much hardy because i just need a local port redirect howto thing
<jarrettgreen> I am now able to SSH in
<jimcooncat> bardyr: does this happen with command-line ssh?
<bukk> few ISP's give you that
<bardyr> jimcooncat, nope, its a nautilus/gvfs bug
<jimcooncat> it looks like the bug is with gui apps
<bukk> You can max have the same IP in 7200 seconds, if you reboot
<jarrettgreen> Bukk - I'm behind a router
<jarrettgreen> and I do have a static IP
<jarrettgreen> to that router
<jarrettgreen> which should right to port 80 of this box
<jimcooncat> bardyr: if you just want file access, use sshfs
<rhineheart_m> I've been asking since then..but nobody answers...is there anybody of you here uses ISPCONFIG...a web based configuration?
<bukk> hmm
<jarrettgreen> # The primary network interface
<jarrettgreen> auth eth0
<jarrettgreen> iface eth0 inet static
<jarrettgreen>         address 192.168.1.20
<jarrettgreen>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<jarrettgreen>         network 192.168.1.0
<FloodBot3> jarrettgreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maimster> Ouch.
<bukk> Im not the man to ask here, I would just start with dhclient
<jarrettgreen> what does dhclient do exactly?
<icmp> I'm hacking your base.
<icmp> disregard that, idiot people touching my computer.
<Visitor13> Maimster: Is he still eating or did he leave? (what was the name again?)
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: just remove the network...and replace gateway <you should use the IP of your router)
<jimcooncat> bardyr: other than that you need to NAt it somehow, perhaps with another ip address as I suggested
<bardyr> jimcooncat, hmm i could use sshfs, thanks :)
<Maimster> Visitor13: I don't really know what he is doing.  His name is demonspork.
<jarrettgreen> bukk?
<devrethman> how do I black out my screen?
<devrethman> I'm going to sleep, and I want to leave my comp dling stuff overnight
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/how-to/how-to-increase-your-internet-connection-speed/
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: are you still having problem configuring your box to make it static?
<infinitycircuit> devrethman, my default closing the screen should cause it to blank
<jimcooncat> bardyr: just make sure there's nothing left in the cache before the boss snoops around lol
<kostkon> devrethman, maybe pressing the on/off button of the screen.
<bukk> Im not the man to ask here, I would just start with dhclient
<Visitor13> demonspork: Maimster said you could help me getting grub to boot xp from an extended partition?
<devrethman> laptop desu
<kostkon> devrethman, nevertheless, check this: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/13/create-a-virtual-monitor-power-button/
<bukk> dhclient makes your machine ask the whole LAN for a IP
<devrethman> and closing it makes it overheat...
<devrethman> hey
<devrethman> I'll go stick a book on the little closed switch
<jarrettgreen> bukk - got that, but what does dhclient do?
<bukk> -man dhclient
<devrethman> yeah... I'm tired now. Howtos take time
<bukk> Ask 255.255.255.255 for a IP
<kostkon> devrethman, it's a very short how-to
<jarrettgreen> that's what it does, or that's what your now telling me to do?
<Visitor13> so much for him
<devrethman> shorter than sticking a PSP on a button?
 * devrethman can't find any books
<devrethman> night all
<bukk>  E-bøker 	Over 1100 General Computer Ebooks
<kostkon> devrethman, of course not
<Maimster> Visitor13: Try asking again. I mean the channel users.
<demonspork> Visitor13, do you still need help
<jarrettgreen> Anybody know why the static IP in my interfaces file isn't taking? Could a router efuse something like that?
<demonspork> sorry, I was playing and crashed out of X
<demonspork> lol;
<jarrettgreen> refuse
<Visitor13> demonspork: Yep.
<Maimster> lol
<demonspork> Visitor13, what exactly is your problem?
<Geoffrey2> has anyone in here run ubuntu inside of virtual box?
<Visitor13> demonspork: I have XP set up under grub, but when i try to boot into it I get an error 12. XP is on an extended partition (/dev/sda5)
<robbins61> the ubuntu 8 install didn't request a root pass, what is it and/or how do i set/change it
<robbins61> ?
<demonspork> Visitor13, did you set up Grub to boot XP yourself? or was it done during the Ubuntu install?
<Geoffrey2> robbins61: there is no root pass in Ubuntu
<Visitor13> demonspork: I've just installed ubuntu (to the primary dev/sda3) after using Partitionmagic to convert C: from primary to extended and move it to the back of the drive
<Visitor13> demon: It was automatically
<robbins61> how the hell do i get root in terminal then?
<jarrettgreen> Can anyone help with a static IP issue?
<Geoffrey2> robbins61: sudo
<robbins61> what?!
<nachos> hello
<nachos> anyone here know how to read from /proc/$pid/mem ?
<Visitor13> demon: The menu.lst says root (hd0,4) savedefault makeactive chainloader +1
<jimcooncat> jarrettgreen: maybe
<Geoffrey2> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<demonspork> Visitor13, were you able to boot into XP after moving the partition?
<demonspork> Visitor13, are you able to access the XP partition from Ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> jarrettgreen: I need your question again please
<tarelerulz> What are some good sip programs ?  LIke gizmo
<Visitor13> demonspork: No, but I didn't have windows bootmanager in the MBR at the time; I already had GRUB there from an old install of linux, some live cd (This installation got deleted in the repartitioning)
<Visitor13> demonspork: I did try to boot from the XP cd and use fixmbr to put the windows bootmanager back into the MBR, that doesnt work
<jarrettgreen> jimcooncat - I have a static IP setup in my interfaces file. but it won't take. no connection, no ability to ssh in, etc. bukk just had me run dhclient and all is fine. Ecxepct that I'm now bound to .6 rather than .20 that I specified
<demonspork> Visitor13, so can you access the windows partition from Ubuntu?
<tabman> I just getting this small problem, I start firefox from my terminal and it says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Visitor13> demonspork: yes
<tomato> hi there can someone help me about this : pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error
<Frijolie> anybody?
<jarrettgreen> in another note, is my ubuntu dapper drake a "glibc-based system"
<novato_br> my friend has installed ubuntu by Wubi, but now he has a problem. The ubuntu hasn't start with graphical interface. what is going on ?
<jarrettgreen> ?
<jimcooncat> jarrettgreen: what's handing you the dhcp? if it's not a cheapo router you could just have it assign your MAC to the address you want
<jarrettgreen> It's not cheapo.. I dunno $130.. I don't know what cheapo would be
<jarrettgreen> but I did think about it
<Neix> hello
<tabman> anyone ?
<jarrettgreen> dhcp reservation
<jimcooncat> jarrettgreen: it's cheapo if it doesn't let you do it :-)
<Neix> i had some problem with wifi
<jarrettgreen> lol
<jarrettgreen> true
<jarrettgreen> But I worked this morning
<gargoyle> hii all
<demonspork> Visitor13, what are the other 2 partitions, that come before Ubuntu?
<Neix> the wifi dont connect always i restart the comp, only when i desactivate it and reconect manualy in network manager
<jarrettgreen> jimmcooncat - dumb irc question, but how are you making your responses to me a different color?
<Neix> how i can solve this?
<Maimster> demonspork: Could he change the Windows root to (hd0,4)?
<jimcooncat> jarrettgreen: other than that you'd have to dig hard to troubleshoot your file. You might want to reboot (argh!) if you haven't since your last change.
<Visitor13> demonspork: sda1 is swap(primary), sda2 is Extended, sda3 is ubuntu (primary), sda4 is another linux ext4 primary (empty now) sda5 is the logical drive with WinXP and sda6 is a logical drive with data
<Fryda> jarrettgreen: That's just your IRC client's highlighting. It probably highlights whatever messages have your nick in them.
<Visitor13> The order on the disk is
<demonspork> jarrettgreen, your client highlights messages that include your nickname
<jarrettgreen> gotcha
<Visitor13> Swap - Ubuntu - Blank Ext - Extended (first xp drive then data drive)
<demonspork> Visitor13, sda2 is what?
<laurica> hi
<Visitor13> The extended partition itself (i.e. not the logical drives therein) lists as sda2
<novato_br> who had installed ubuntu from wubi ?
<jimcooncat> jarrettgreen: maybe I'm majick
<bullgard4> systool lists 'acpi' as a supported sysfs bus. Can you explain why systool considers ACPI a bus?
<demonspork> Visitor13, never mind, I understand now, the extended partition is sda2, with sda5 and sda6 residing physically within it?
<jarrettgreen> jimcooncat here's my interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57166/
<Visitor13> yes
<Visitor13> sda5 and sda6 are logical drives in sda2
<Neix> why my wifi dont connect well to start ? Im going to use that computer in vnc
<demonspork> and the root is hd0,0
<demonspork> and the root is hd0,4
<demonspork> garr
<Visitor13> it should be hd0,1?
<Visitor13> the root is hd0,4
<Visitor13> yes
<Visitor13> setup set it up that way
<ArthurArchnix> Hiya... I messed up my Ubuntu icon folder trying to customize the icons for applications (/usr/share/icons/human) so I uninstalled it through synaptic. Now when I reinstall it the icons aren't fixed/restored to default. So the next time I completely uninstalled, the 'human theme' too, then did 'sudo rm -R /usr/share/icons/human', then rebooted, then resinstalled. I don't know if it fixed it, because it's not a theme option. I don't see human under th
<demonspork> I have been trying to find fault with your setup, and I can't see anything that would be wrong with it :(
<novato_br> if I haven't  the X, how can I get install it ?
<novato_br> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<novato_br> !install X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> Any idea why, or if there is an actually tar.gz file I could download and install?
<Visitor13> demonspork: In general its no problem to boot xp from logical drives with grub?
<demonspork> none at all
<jimcooncat> jarrettgreen: mine works without the "network" and "broadcast" lines -- I suspect the "network"
<Visitor13> demonspork: I suspect the boot record (i.e. not the partition table but the 1st sector of the actual logical volume) may have the wrong "Hidden Sectors" value because I moved it with partitionmagic 8. I read this webpage...
<demonspork> Visitor13, Error 12 Cannot mount selected partition is there error you get ?
<gold44> how to config static ip? ifconfig eth0 x.y.z.q, is what i did. when rebooted, ip is lost
<jarrettgreen> jimcooncat - ok I took it out, and did a network restart
<bardyr> ArthurArchnix, aptitude reinstall the-human-theme-package --purge
<Visitor13> http://www.goodells.net/multiboot/ptedit.htm
<ArthurArchnix> bardyr: I'll give it a shot, probably have to restart 'x'.
<Visitor13> demonspork: I get error 12 but the text isnt that, it's...
<laurica> hi,I want to use windows in linux but I don't know where sholud I type serial key
<laurica> can anyone help me?
<Visitor13> demonspork: error 12 Invalid Device Request
<demonspork> ahh
<demonspork> so I think you are more on top of the problem than I am. I don't know where to begin to fix your problem :(
<Maimster> laurica: Just ask our question.
<Visitor13> demonspork: I do, the problem is I need a disk editor
<Visitor13> demonspork: or a tool to edit boot sectors
<Visitor13> demonspork: like in hex
<demonspork> hmm
<Visitor13> demonspork: in NTFS
<demonspork> Partition magic?
<laurica> I cant start windows in qemu, because its not registrated
<Visitor13> demonspork: I cant get into windows and I dont have a cd here
<ArthurArchnix> geez bardyr ... it worked a treat and I didn't even have to reinstall. I've used the purge command, but only as part of the removal process, never install. What did that do?
<laurica> i have a serial key but i dont know where to tipe
<laurica> in termianl?
<ArthurArchnix> excuse me, didn't have to restart 'x'.
<bardyr> ArthurArchnix, normally apt does not remove config files, --purge deletes them and everything else that left behind
<Maimster> laurica: Hopefully someone here has experience with your problem just be patient.
<Visitor13> demonspork: Reinstalling windows would work too
<ArthurArchnix> bardyr: Well, I thank you again.
<laurica> ok
<laurica> thanx
<Maimster> laurica: No problem.
<demonspork> Visitor13, yeah, then you would have to boot off the live disk again and reinstall grub
<demonspork> What is a good tool to edit boot sectors in Ubuntu?
<Maimster> demonspork: So he lost his boot block to windows somehow?
<Visitor13> I dont know one
<Visitor13> I dont think one exists
<Visitor13> !
<demonspork> I know one does
<demonspork> that is why I asked a general question
<demonspork> to the channel
<demonspork> and in #linux
<Visitor13> I've only found LDE in google, thats a disk editor but its not for NTFS
<Maimster> Visitor13: Couldn't your re-install windows into the current partition without removing the grub boot loader?
<jarrettgreen> jimcooncat - did not work, reverted back to using dhclient
<icesword> Visitor13, do you know pm partition manager
<jarrettgreen> static ip is just NOT sticking
<Maimster> Visitor13: Probably not.
<demonspork> Maimster, the windows installer doesn't let you skip the overwrite of the MBR, but installing grub again is pretty simple if you have a livecd
<Visitor13> I dont think so
<Visitor13> err i mean i dont know that program
<Maimster> demonspork: Yeah I figure that one.
<Visitor13> lemme look it up
<jarrettgreen> all - I'm wanting to install PDFLib for dynamic pdfs in pho, but the requirement says the linux server needs to be a "glibc-based system" - is this cool with ubuntu?
<mage__> ya
<bret> how do i change the background in fluxbox
<mage__> jarrettgreen: most distros use glibc
<demonspork> Visitor13, the Windows install disk is probably your best bet to fix the problem
<bret> use the repair utility on the win2k disk
<Visitor13> Started copying all the data to the other drive...
<Visitor13> should have done that right away. Wouldve not taken 6 hours. meh.
<jarrettgreen> Anybody know how I can figure ou what pot my openssh is running on?
<jarrettgreen> port not pot
<arejc> jarrettgreen: did you change it from the default, usually it is port 22
<jarrettgreen> arejc I did not . And that's the port I thought it was
<demon_spork> Visitor13, just use the recovery console on the Windows install disk, using Fixboot and fixmbr, then when Windows successfully boots, stick in the ubuntu live disk
<demon_spork> Visitor13, and there are great tutorials online on how to reinstall Grub from there
<bullgard4> systool lists 'acpi' as a supported sysfs bus. Can you explain why systool considers ACPI a bus?
<arejc> jarrettgreen: you can look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config to check
<Visitor13> demon: I tried that
<demon_spork> hmm
<demon_spork> I don't know what to do then
<demon_spork> try #linux
<Visitor13> demonspork: I get the generic "INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER" message then...
<yao_ziyuan> now that i have figured out how to install a linux distro from windows xp without a cd/dvd or floppy or usb (that is, via grub4dos), now i need a reason to really install one (other than installing a distro as a virtual machine). known reasons are: 1. security. 2. 3d desktop. 3. linux video games. can anyone suggest more? because i don't feel motivated enough with these known reasons.
<demon_spork> see if they can help
<Visitor13> what's more
<Visitor13> if i run bootcfg /scan the computer hangs
<Visitor13> Maybe its a hardware defect.....
<monzie> Hi All
<monzie> on my machine
<demon_spork> Visitor13, try ##linux, see what they can do to help
<monzie> On my machine, "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda" returns
<monzie> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for devic
<monzie> does that mean my hdd cannot go into DMA mode?
<novato_br> hiii, how can I get X on ubuntu after it has been installed by Wubi ?
<icesword> yao_ziyuan, ask your question in #kernel or #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux or #windows
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<Visitor13> demon: thanks
<Maimster>  /quit
<Arelis> I think #ubuntu's being attacked!
<Arelis> Every time i join here, i get a segfault with all irc clients
<TrustNoOne> hmm?
<Arelis> after like 3 seconds
<TrustNoOne> whats a segfault
<Arelis> segmentation fault, a "crash"
<HinHin> lol
<HinHin> Arelis, are you using xchat?
<Arelis> HinHin: yes, i was. I'm in irssi now
<TrustNoOne> what crashes, your program?
<Lettuc3> Arelis i'm not sure that happens for anyone else but you. :D
<Arelis> and it hasn't crashed yet :)
<HinHin> :P... Arelis that's probably because x-chat crashes if it trys to load too many nicks @ one time
<HinHin> it happens in big chans
<Arelis> ah..
<Arelis> pidgin crashes too
<HinHin> -_-... it's a super super super gay bug
<TrustNoOne> im using xchat, its fine
<HinHin> no other client to my knowledge has this problem
<Arelis> well using Irssi seems to have helped
<HinHin> there's a really simple one off fix that will fix this though
<HinHin> Arelis, Irssi doesn't have that bug
<Arelis> HinHin: Hmm.. my Ubuntu's been running for a day and a night (about 24 hours). If it isn't a bug in this channel, then my Ubuntu got unstable pretty fast, since i installed it 3 days ago.
<HinHin> type this /set irc_who_join off
<HinHin> it'll fix xchat
<Arelis> HinHin: I remember "elisa" (media center) used to work. Now it gives this error: robin@robin-desktop:~$ elisa
<Arelis> Ter, wrong paste
<Arelis> err*
<HinHin> i really don't know why the xchat developers won't fix the damm thing for good
<Arelis> HinHin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4947/
<Arelis> HinHin: yesterday, elisa worked.
<jim_p> can someone suggest me a good firewall (iptables frontend) to install? I used to have firestarter, but it causes something buggy and i want to replace it
<HinHin> jim_p, try firehol
<HinHin> it's doesn't have a GUI interface
<HinHin> but it's really simple to use
<HinHin> really :)
<HinHin> it's litterly like samba accept
<TrustNoOne> samba accept?
<TrustNoOne> litterly?
<HinHin> and it default disables all servers
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a GUI PAM configuration tool?
<HinHin> well imagine writing a firewall in a very simple language
<Arelis> HinHin: Can you see what went wrong when you look at that paste?
<HinHin> TrustNoOne, look up the website and see for yourself
<jim_p> firehol is a cli app?
<HinHin> Arelis, not sure... sorry :\
<TrustNoOne> HinHin, i like asking about it, but i wont look it up, you see, i am a lazy man... thats right, im too lazy to click a few buttons but i will sit here and type all day because i dont have to move the mouse
<HinHin> but it looks to me you're missing some package or some module is another directory....
<Arelis> HinHin: How could that be, if it worked yesterday?
<Arelis> HinHin: Some fault in the harddisk?
<HinHin> TrustNoOne, well i'll simply say it works then :P
<HinHin> Arelis, lol i sincerely doubt it ;)
<TrustNoOne> HinHin, what works? i have no idea what your talking about, I wasn't paying attention... shh im watching a movie ;)
<Arelis> watch as the client connects and segfaults
<icesword> TrustNoOne, what movie
<furious_gerbil> anyone know how to get the tty's working in gutsy?
<TrustNoOne> icesword, There Will Be Blood
<tarelerulz> furious_gerbil , you trying to do console ?
<zcat[1]> is there any way to make grub boot to a different OS 'next boot only' like I used to do with lilo?
<HinHin> zcat[1], hmm... i think there is :\
<jeeves_moss> has anyone here install xbt torrent tracker before?  I'm stuck
<rhineheart_m> Hello! I can't receive nor send any message from ubuntu. I can telnet localhost 25 but the problem is it won't send any mail to yahoo.com.
<Arelis> HinHin: Well i had problems with my harddrive before, but i hoped to fix that with SpinRite and Western Digital's (harddrive manufactuer) tool that i used to "write zeros"
<HinHin> rhineheart_m, do you run a firewall?
<rhineheart_m> yeah I have a firewall.
<HinHin> hmm... might want to check the rules...
<HinHin> also try this
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: m using the routers firewall..
<HinHin> nslookup www.yahoo.com
<douglas_h> i need help
<HinHin> and paste what it resolves
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: where will i do that? in ssh console?
<rhineheart_m> okay..
<HinHin> yup in terminal
<Bupsss> hello
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: what do you think is the problem?
<jaek> hmm where is that compiz plugin that mimics the OSX dock
<HinHin> rhineheart_m, DNS resolution is working
<HinHin> hmm...
<TrustNoOne> jaek,  use AWN
<HinHin> rhineheart_m, type this into your browser
<HinHin> 209.131.36.158
<HinHin> or paste it :P
<ubud> When trying to access a file on a network, I always get a "input/output error? anyone can help?
<TrustNoOne> jaek, compiz doesnt have that dock that mimics OSX, you might be thinking of a program called avant window manager (AWN)
<HinHin> and see if it loads up
<jaek> oh AWN... nice
<bullgard4> systool lists 'acpi' as a supported sysfs bus. Can you explain why systool considers ACPI a 'bus'?
<TrustNoOne> jaek, yeah it looks exactly like the OSX one
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: m working from a remote.. I can only access the box thru ssh
<Arelis> HinHin: Okay - so i have a broken Elisa. I'm wondering if a reboot will fix it. If it does, what has caused it?
<HinHin> Arelis, sorry i'm not the best person to ask about your problem... :\
<jarrettgreen> anyone know my I might be getting just a spitout of a php file on my apche server, rather than it executing the php?
<HinHin> I mostly deal with networking stuff
<Flyerfye> how...
<Flyerfye> do I "Run 'make' "
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: so...how's it? can you help me with it?
<HinHin> rhineheart_m, how did you try to access www.yahoo.com then?
<TrustNoOne> jaek, you can install awn through synaptic (avant-window-navigator)
<brad01> following these directions -->http://pastebin.com/m546ea0a9 what would /dev/sda2 be?
<HinHin> remotely try to access 209.131.36.158
<furious_gerbil> ok, I'll try again :) anyone know how to get the tty's working in gutsy?
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: thru putty
<HinHin> via whatever browseer you're using
<HinHin> rhineheart_m, via X11forwarding right?
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: I know how to ping.. if I will ping 209.131.36.158 it will respond.. no timed out... I don't use GUI
<HinHin> rhineheart_m, ah
<HinHin> i think i know your problem :)
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: really?
<jaek> TrustNoOne, it isnt a window manager, it is a window navigator
<Presario> guys, can you tell me why my installation of ubuntu using an alternate CD to my presario is pausing on random stages of the installation and never reached the end where I could use it? this happens everytime and I almost wanna give up. I had to reboot and reinstall about 10 times and still the same thing.... it wont just install fully. It's like asif my dvd drive fell asleep for a moment and sometimes it don't even wake up
<jarrettgreen> Anyone know why my php in apache isn't executing, but just displaying the file contents?
<HinHin> your router is most likely blocking port 80
<HinHin> from where you are anyway
<neuralwalls> Does Flash work natively yet on 64-bit
<neuralwalls> ? : )
<Flyerfye> do I "Run 'make' "
<HinHin> set your firewall to accect TCP/UDP connections to whatever port 80
<neuralwalls> or, do I need to install a chroot still to use Flash in a 64-bit system?
<mildner> is there a german irc
<brad01> following these directions -->http://pastebin.com/m546ea0a9 what would /dev/sda2 be?
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: m sure it doesn't block port 80. I have PCs in the LAN and I can browse wherever I like. and I have already the website up...so...how could the router block port 80 then?
<jarrettgreen> Anyone know why my php in apache isn't executing, but just displaying the file contents?
<Presario> erm anyone know how to solve my solution?
<Z_o-s-1> Presario : are you sure your cd is good?
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: better use web based tool to configure your server.. it is easier there... just orient yourself how to execute some functions there..
<HinHin> well... rhineheart_m well what's happening regardless the problem... Is the router is blocking the tcp/ip packets to this remote connection of yours
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: any update?
<HinHin> well... hmm... XD i have a good idea how to fix it
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: yes... verified with the burner software and the "check cd for defect" that is bundeled along with the cd
<HinHin> >.<... kinda busy atm though :( multi tasking alot here
<Z_o-s-1> Presario : hmmm......i really dont know, you say that it stops randomly?
<brad01> following these directions -->http://pastebin.com/m546ea0a9 what would /dev/sda2 be?
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: it doesn't block. I can access the webpages of my website hosted there..
<KemrinH> Hey, has anyone in here heard of the service called GrandCentral?
<brad01> but on that port?
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: yes at different stages every time. and a side note... the installer recognizes the hard disk im installing is as SCSI1 but i'm sure that it should recognize as IDE or something like that
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: here in our place..our ISP doesn't block any port.. I just asked them
<Z_o-s-1> Presario : Have you tried a regular live CD?
<rhineheart_m> M using port 80 in http services..
<mildner> any help to conect 2 pc one windows and the other ububntu?
<HinHin> rhineheart_m, the thing is you can resolve the DNS name, a DNS name is like www.google.com
<rhineheart_m> mildner: you use samba server
<HinHin> to something a computer understands e.g. 123.456.123
<bullgard4> What is a Software-Bus? (http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/02/02/2219233.shtml)
<mildner> yes
<Presario> yes and it doesnt even start the graphical stuff. it worked great on the laptop I'm using which i installed ubuntu USING THAT LIVE CD
<Presario> Z_o-s-1:that's y i turned to alternate cd
<mildner> rhineheart_m: no its the nautilus
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: thats the problem actually.. the box will tell me everytime I restart the apache and it can't find reliable DNS....something like that..
<TrustNoOne> i am not an animal
<HinHin> but what's happening... your router itself is filtering out TCP/IP packets your internet traffic over to your remote connection
<TrustNoOne> i am a human being
<Flyerfye> dammit
<Z_o-s-1> Presario : I dont really know what to say here
<Flyerfye> no you are not
<Flyerfye> you are my woman, now get back in the kitchen
<Presario> Z_o-s-1:hmms... thanks for looking into the matter though
<rhineheart_m> Hinhin: what do you mean with that? "our router itself is filtering out TCP/IP packets your internet traffic over to your remote connection"
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: just wanna know if it's linked..... does 40pin IDE cables makes data transfer a little difficult?
<rhineheart_m> HinHin: okay...I will update you about the router's settings... a minute..
<Z_o-s-1> Presario : It shouldnt matter, did it have windows on it before?
<Presario> yeah but this is a reformatted hard drive.
<phac3> rhinehear:whats a good book i can read about IT
<phac3> sorry bout the typo on ur name
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: I'm trying to have a fresh install in my system
<jarrettgreen> rhineheart_m  - I have webmin running, but under apache->php, all I have are Php Admin Config Values, PHP Config Values, etc. all blank
<mildner> how can I start samba?
<rhineheart_m> can you access the webmin page? its default is 10000
<jarrettgreen> yes
<Z_o-s-1> presario : I dont know what could be causing it to freeze
<jarrettgreen> that's what I just did
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: what's the issue there?
<jarrettgreen> php is not executing
<jarrettgreen> just siplaying the file contents
<jarrettgreen> displaying
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: will it give you the login page? it is in https... you can access it at https://IP:10000
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: do you think it's because of my 40pin plug? it's connected to a slave and master optical storage drives...
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: you should allow your router to let requests pass through port 10000 if you haven't changed it..
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: but i had no problems using it in windows before
<jarrettgreen> rhineheart_m
<jarrettgreen> rhineheart_m I am IN webmin
<threefcata> i'm configuring openbox, what is the command to open the run application dialog box?
<jarrettgreen> rhineheart_m  - but under apache->php, all I have are Php Admin Config Values, PHP Config Values, etc. all blank
<brad01> Thanks guys
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: what version of webmin are you using?
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: you should be using Webmin 1.400
<jarrettgreen> 1.4
<Z_o-s-1> Presario : Have you tried running memetst86 included on the alt.cd?
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: are you accessing the box remotely or you're just in the box now..
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: erm... is that a RAM test?
<nico666> ciao
<nico666> chi è che puo mandarmi mirc piu il crac per ubuntu??
<Pici> !it | nuxien
<ubotu> nuxien: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nuxien> ubotu, sory, i speack french and a little english
<jarrettgreen> remotely through webmin and also ssh
<ubud> I want to make some changes to etc/openoffice/soffice.sh but uable to save....
<Presario> Z_o-s-1: k found out that it is... but im sure i have no problems with my ram as i am now switching between 2 hard drives as im currently only on a cable that can only connect 1 hard drive.... going to buy the one with 2 connectors soon for dual boot
<Presario> Z_o-s-1:and that i just used windows before this
<oddalot> they need to add dvd support out of the box
<oddalot> what
<oddalot> is the deal?
<Bupsss> need little help, how do i know what version of the nvidia driver i've got?
<XpoMa> f
<oddalot> you could try $nvidia-settings
<oddalot> maybe that will tell you
<cheesypieces> guys, is there a way to automatically put windows side by side, similar to how you can in vista?
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen: what ubuntu version are you using?
<oddalot> side by side
<oddalot> ?
<Bupsss> iìll try tnx
<cheesypieces> oddalot: in vista you click show windows side by side and it automatically tiles your windows
<furious_gerbil> you can do it with compiz,,, but
<furious_gerbil> xgl will break you opengl
<ubud> how to change permission of a folder which only have reads permission
<TrustNoOne> it puts the lotion on its skin
<oddalot> ubud google it, easy fix
<furious_gerbil> cheesypieces: do you have gutsy?
<AndrewB> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<rouini> my webcam can't work in Ubuntu 7.10 can give a solution .......................
<furious_gerbil> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<jaek> hmm, there is no awn-extras package?
<furious_gerbil> bah, tty is broken in gutsy
<furious_gerbil> yea, awn has extras
<jaek> i guess not in gusty
<furious_gerbil> plugins
<jaek> nah no such package in gusty backports
<furious_gerbil> jaek: do you game on that box?
<jarrettgreen> rhineheart_m dapper
<jaek> furious_gerbil, uh... why?
<Presario> k, how can I disable the software that the aternate cd install? i figure out it jams on openoffice installation
<jarrettgreen> Anyone else know why my php would be executing in apcache but just diplaying file contents?
<furious_gerbil> jaek: you need xgl for awn and compiz, it will break opengl games
<jaek> furious_gerbil, no i use aiglx
<jaek> furious_gerbil, so yes i can play my games
<Presario> ok, how can I disable the software that the aternate cd install? i figure out it jams on openoffice installation
<rhineheart_m> jarrettgreen:  are you using root to access your webmin?
<furious_gerbil> jaek: there should be a awn plugins file in synaptic
<furious_gerbil> if not you can get it from sourceforge
<phac3> what is a good irc java client
<hangthedj> phac3, what are you using now?
<jaek> furious_gerbil, i think it is in the testing repo
<emja> I've got wireless working on a desktop, but how do I get the wireless NIC to connect *before* GDM starts?
<Z_o-s-o> presario : I dont think you can disable packages
<yao_ziyuan> i want to solve another myth: i saw wikipedia says modern linux kernels can keep "swap files" as efficiently as using a swap partition, so if i want to create a ext3 partition for installing linux, i don't really need to create a swap partition as well?
<furious_gerbil> jaek: try here too http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102&PHPSESSID=07e6606d3664bf0a2da8b719e9e83974
<phac3> hangthedj:mirc
<Z_o-s-o> presario : are you sure that it freezes, and its not just taking a while?
<Meroveus> if I have two soundcards installed in my machine, both onboard (seems to be an NVidia make) and pci (Creative SB Live!), how do I make sure Ubuntu uses the Creative one? strangely, after installation (and during ubuntu live sessions), the sound worked, but after I installed a couple of apps through synaptic, my sound disappeared :(
<iblicf> hi , i have a question ,,,^^ how to prevent a  app/software/program access the network ? like window's fireware
<hangthedj> phac3, why java?
<Z_o-s-o> Meroveous : try going to system - preferences - sound and setting the device you want as default
<AndrewB> !firewall | iblicf
<ubotu> iblicf: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<phac3> to try something new
<RingTailedFox> is there a way in the client server relation, (lan). that no client can start up unless its wire connected to the server?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, how do I display in command-line the differences between : /etc/kismet/kismet.conf_old /  and etc/kismet/kismet.conf ?
<Z_o-s-o> Meroveus : try going to system - preferences - sound and setting the device you want as default
<Meroveus> Z_o-s-o: it doesnt seem to make a difference... does the changes apply immediately?
<emja> AutoMatriX: diff?
<Z_o-s-o> should
<emja> auskadi: diff file1 file2
<emja> oops
<hangthedj> phac3, have you tried xchat?
<Presario> it's taking tooooooooooo long. and the HD and CD drive's dead.
<emja> AutoMatriX:  diff file1 file2
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Mine sat on Oofice a long time too
<AutoMatriX> emja, sounds  nice, thanks
 * RingTailedFox waits for an answer
<phac3> hangthedj:no
<emja> np
<phac3> hangthedj:is that java
<AutoMatriX> btw I cannot join #ubunt-fr ... is ther somenthing wrong with that server ?
<Presario> i mean is that possible? it weird as it's taking too long to respond
<Z_o-s-o> Meroveus : you have to make sure you set all the options to the sound device of your choice
<Z_o-s-o> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: hmms... okey... but how long is that?
<Z_o-s-o> try that presario
<hangthedj> phac3, no, but i've tried quite a few irc clients across linux, mac, and windows.  And xchat is the best in my opinion.
<iblicf> AndrewB,  iptable is based socked forbid ...
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: okey will try that later on
<Z_o-s-o> thatll let you exclude Oofice
<AutoMatriX> emja, thanks for the help but these are both root files....
<Z_o-s-o> Meroveus : Also, have you tried disablind the onboard sound in the bios?
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: how long did yours stall on open office?
<emja> AutoMatriX: sudo diff file1 file2
<AutoMatriX> sudo does not work, should i go 'sudo su' ?
<Z_o-s-o> 5-6 minutes...but only on my HP laptop
<emja> AutoMatriX: yeah, I would
<emja> AutoMatriX: but it should work regardless
<AutoMatriX> emja, so sorry, does not work with simply sudo
<Echoside> Hello everyone, I was wondering if there was a "Driver Cleaner" for Ubuntu.
<hangthedj> AutoMatriX, you don't need sudo su, just su, that'd be like root doing su.
<emja> hangthedj: assuming he/she knows the root passwd
<Presario> hmmms i think mine was already 10 mins plus and the led light shows no activity
<cherva> can someone tell me a command to see my dns from the console ?
<emja> cherva: ifconfig
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : You can try booting the cd with the option noacpi
<cherva> emja: whre is the DNS in ifconfig
<icesword> no
<Z_o-s-o> but it doesnt seem like thats the issue
<jonny> oh,my god. It`s is English Orz.
<icesword> domainname
<emja> cherva: sorry, I was wrong
<hangthedj> emja, i was assuming it was a local computer. but even if not, you'd want to do sudo bash, or sudo csh, etc.
<icesword> !tab in here also  linux
<AutoMatriX> emja, marcus@wolfm200:~$ sudo su
<AutoMatriX> root@wolfm200:/home/marcus# diff /etc/kismet/kismet.conf_old /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<emja> hangthedj: I find that anything other than 'sudo su -' causes me to have an inconsistent environment
<AutoMatriX> emja;, all the rest did'nt work
<emja> AutoMatriX: maybe it did. maybe there's no differences
<hangthedj> Different, dists do different thing.  Red hat enterprise won't let you do sudo su.
<AutoMatriX> emja, there are differences and last command worked, but thanks anyway, you put me in the right direction :D
<hangthedj> never tried Ubuntu sudo su
<emja> hangthedj: works for me. I haven't bothered to find a better way. there 's probably a few. ;-)
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: that worked on getting my presario into DamnSmallLinux live cd.... but im afraid that there would be some disadvantages when I use it to install linux
<Rael> what is this xorg program running in the background
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: will it make my system handicapped when using it?
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : maybe so....id say go for the minimal CD and see what happens
<Echoside> Rael: That would be what controls all your input devices, graphics, and monitors.
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Just for the install process
<Rael> oh ok. I'll leave it alone then =)
<Echoside> Rael: Unless you like useing only the shell. heh
<Rael> heh
<tbrock> hey what is the best ide to use in gnome?
<degsy> ello all, I've run across a problem with apt while upgrading i.e. my machine shutdown during it. apt is now complaining of unmet dependancies and to use the -f flag but when I use that apt still fails.
<hangthedj> tbrock, ide for what?
<degsy> any thoughts on how to get apt to ignore this package and move on?
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Is there anything else you need?
<tbrock> perl
<tbrock> or c++
<void^> degsy: try dpkg --configure -a
<degsy> cheers void^
<hangthedj> tbrock, eclipse is always a nice start, just cause people make so many plugins, i use kate for most everything though.
<Echoside> I just use the plain old Text Editor for C, C++ or Python lol.
<tbrock> nice, thanks for th etip
<tbrock> yeah
<tbrock> i wanted some syntax highlighting
<jarrettgreen> how do I change my boxes hostname?
<hangthedj> tbrock, kate, has awesome syntax highlighting.
<tbrock> does emacs do that with out too much modification?
<Z_o-s-o> Degsy : I recommend you search google or hit the forums if you need help qucik
<Flannel> tbrock: Gedit does syntax highlighting (gedit is the default editor)
<hangthedj> gedit does not do syntax highlighting as well as kate.
<tbrock> what about automatic indenting and whatnot
<hangthedj> i get mad, when i click on a document and gedit opens it.
<Flannel> hangthedj: installing all those QT libs just for kate is sort of sadistic though
<Z_o-s-o> gedit rocks
<frold> is there a password remeber tool?
<hangthedj> tbrock, kate is awesome.
<iesous> hi whas up
<hangthedj> Flannel, kate is worth it.
<Echoside> jarrettgreen: Check out this site. http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<Flannel> tbrock: If you want something more programmer friendly, check out gvim (if gedit isn't working for you)
<Pici> frold: KeepassX perhaps?
<Flannel> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<hangthedj> I'm really impressed, at the advancements gnome has made, and my main desktop is gnome, but kate easily surpasses gedit.
<frold> Pici:  Ill take a look at it :D
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: minimal CD? as in the !minimal is it?
<UbuntuLove> what bugless ramdisk do you people know?
<tbrock> ok thanks guys
<tbrock> really appreciate the advice
<Z_o-s-o> !minimal
<hugoleggett> hi
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Echoside> Does anyone know of a driver cleaner type program for ubuntu?
<tbrock> hey also, how would you turn some modules off
<hangthedj> and if kate doesn't then 'sudo apt-get remove --purge kate'
<tbrock> or make it so they don't load
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Yep !minimal
<hugoleggett> how do i get onto the sickcat serve
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: ok will try it soon
<Flannel> !blacklist | tbrock
<ubotu> tbrock: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tbrock> so my example is that i have a laptop and I want to power off stuff like bluetooth when I don't need it
<tbrock> ok will that power off the hardware
<Flannel> Echoside: drive cleaner? or driver cleaner?
<hugoleggett> helllo
<UltraNav> which software exists on Linux that allows to share screen and/or collaborate ?
<Flannel> UltraNav: collaborate on what?
<hugoleggett> any1 tel me how to get onto the sickcat server???
<Echoside> Flannel: I'll have to look at it again then, dident look like it was for linux.
<Flannel> UltraNav: gobby is a multiplayer-text editor
<Flannel> Echoside: no no, which one?
<UbuntuLove> I need a ramdisk, where do I get one?
<RingTailedFox> is there a way in the client server relation, (lan). that no client can start up unless its wire connected to the server?
<Flannel> RingTailedFox: you could have it boot off the server
<tbrock> ok awesome guys
<hangthedj> RingTailedFox, i'm not sure, wouldn't it have to be on, to know that it was connected to a wire?
<Echoside> Flannel: Driver
<Flannel> Echoside: what sort of drivers are you looking to clean?
<tbrock> wow the emacs I use at work is mad old because the one with this version of ubuntu rocks, syntax highlighting awesome
<Echoside> Flannel: I am having problems with my lagacy nvida drivers
<morphir> tbrock, lol
<Flannel> Echoside: just go into synaptic, and "completely remove" that package
<Echoside> Flannel: It works great, GLX works and everything, untill I reboot, then nothing works. heh
<tbrock> seriously we have some mad old sun os
<tbrock> and stuff is so old
<tbrock> amazing, thanks guys
<codicealpha> hi
<RingTailedFox_> hangthedj no. i meant it cant boot if its not connected to server.
<hangthedj> hey man, sunOs is solid.
<RingTailedFox_> Flannel how
<codicealpha> partpart
<hangthedj> RingTailedFox, but wouldn't it have to be on to know if it was connected to the server?
 * morphir whishes sound will be fixed once for all soon
<hangthedj> tbrock, do a / whois on me to see how i may feel about sun, haha
<Flannel> RingTailedFox_: LTSP, or just booting from a network image.  The latter is probably what you wnt (since you want it to run on the local machine), but it depends a lot on what you want to do.  You could probably make some sort of check for the server too (and then halt login, or shut down or whatever), without having to do too much, just a little scripting.
<tbrock> hahahhaha
<tbrock> just says your at stanford
<RingTailedFox_> Flannel i gues you mean pxe boot? windows dont support that. i would have to make ram = os size.
<hangthedj> Sun, Stanford Universitynetworks
<tbrock> hahaha
<tbrock> i see
<tbrock> just visited my friend out there
<tbrock> who did stanford undergrad
<tbrock> works for facebook now in palo alto
<RingTailedFox_> Flannel thats the same thing that ldap does ?
<tbrock> really cool offices those guys have
<tbrock> pretty cool
<Flannel> RingTailedFox_: Windows will do it.  But, why are you asking about windows in here?
<hangthedj> back before cat existed.
<morphir> Flannel, gnome has windows
<RingTailedFox_> Flannel i have clients that some are windows too
<RingTailedFox_> Flannel windows cant pxe boot. unless you have a big ram
<Flannel> RingTailedFox_: What exactly are you trying to do?  Since, we can go back and forth with you adding requirements all night, or we can just get it over with to begin with.
<dondong> hi,every1
<_6StringKng_> yo
<bruce__> hello, i messed up my source list can ne1 help???
<hangthedj> bruce__, how did you mess it up?
<Flannel> bruce__: Go into software sources and you can fix it there
<_6StringKng_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<_6StringKng_> or that way
<bruce__> i keep getting this message: E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<bruce__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<_6StringKng_> did you add a new source to the top of the list instead of the bottom?
<cheesypieces> guys, is there a way to automatically put windows side by side (tiled), similar to how you can in vista?
<Flannel> bruce__: Ah.  You did a bad wget.  Delete winehq.list from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and you'll be ok
<eddiedean> hi, good morning
<yuanjin> It needs administrator permission
<dondong> good evening
<bruce__> how do i deleat wine??
<bruce__> im new
<twosouls82> on a terminal; "sudo rm -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"
<Flannel> bruce__: Alright, we'll just go ahead and fix it instead of deleting/redoing.  alt-f2 then type `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"` (without the ``s)
<twosouls82> --^ bruce__
<hangthedj> wine sources list is always a problem.  I gave up a long time ago, and just started building the releases myself.
<dondong> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hangthedj> neat
<Flannel> bruce__: Once you're there, delete everything you see.  Then go here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list and copy all of that text, paste it into your open document, save, and you're done.
<Flannel> bruce__: (thats assuming you're on gutsy, of course)
<bruce__> yes on gutsy
<Rautamiekka> Hi :) What text I should add to GRUB menulist to enable dualboot to FreeNAS and Ubuntu ? I've searched for info for past 2 hours without clear instructioning WHAT I should add.
<bruce__> thanx for the help
<Flannel> RingTailedFox_: It'll be the same as any BSD distro (since thats what FreeNAS is)
<Flannel> Rautamiekka, that was for you.  Also, which partition is FreeNAS in?
<Rautamiekka> Flannel: sdb4
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/   Eduardo Da Silva blog - WELCOME!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/   Eduardo Da Silva blog - WELCOME!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/   Eduardo Da Silva blog - WELCOME!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/   Eduardo Da Silva blog - WELCOME!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/   Eduardo Da Silva blog - WELCOME!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/   Eduardo Da Silva blog - WELCOME!
<FloodBot3> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/   Eduardo Da Silva blog - WELCOME!
<Flannel> !ops | daba
<ubotu> daba: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Seveas> grmbl
<Seveas> it's sunday morning, go easy!
<Rautamiekka> Flannel: That's also the problem: everywhere they just say: add a BSD line. Well, that says nothing
<Flannel> Rautamiekka: Alright, so, open up your menu.lst, and go all the way down to the bottom (below ## End Debian Automagic yadda yadda)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, is grmbl a new web2.0 thing?
<Flannel> Rautamiekka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455951
<twosouls82> it sounds like Mutley
<Lettuc3> i'm having problems connecting my phone via bluetooth to my laptop - scanning devices gets it without any problem, but when i click on connect, i get this error message: obex://[00:1c:9a:dd:36:ac] is not a valid location. Please check the spelling and try again. There is nowhere that you can edit these. help, anyone?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, yeah, it's concentrated pity on a webpage
<Flannel> Rautamiekka: There's one example.  In your case, it'd be (hd1,3)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, still in beta?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, it's web 2.0 -- must be beta
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Would it be 2.0 if it werent?
<frold> What other alternative to: keepassx do I have - and is there anyone better?
<elkbuntu> good point
<Flannel> Rautamiekka: Obviously, you can change the "title" line to whatever you'd like
<etrask> could someone help me out with something that's probably really easy for anyone more computer-inclined than me? It's not Ubuntu related but I bet it's easy :(
<twosouls82> frold: "apt-cache search password | grep -i manager"; mypasswordsafe, gpass, kwalletmanager etc
<z0man> Is wireless technology gotten better recently when it comes to routers to the internet?
<El_NiNo> hi, i problems installing software on ubuntu
<ivo_er_mejo> ciao a tutti
<El_NiNo> can someone help me?
<Flannel> twosouls82: or, just apt-cache search password manager
<Rautamiekka> Flannel: I assume the string I have to put inside "( )" is hd1,4 'cause the fN drive is Primary Slave and the partition seems to be 4 ?
<Flannel> Rautamiekka: hd[drive],[partiton], its because it's the second drive (a -> 0, b -> 1) and fourth partition is 3 (because again, we start counting at zero with grub)
<twosouls82> Flannel: nice, as you saw I didn't know it takes multiple arguments as one query string?
<twosouls82> -?
<z0man> nvm I think I've answered my question :P
<z0man> http://www.linux.com/feature/56946
<Flannel> twosouls82: nah, separate words are treated as independant (AND), well, and they're regexps, not words, but yeah.  (unlike the search at packages.ubuntu.com)
<moDumass> sudo tar zxvf wordpress-2.3.3.tar.gz --directory=/var/www/ that should place this file in /var/www/ right? it says it cant find it
<El_NiNo> can someone help me with installing software on linux? i get errors running ./configure
<Flannel> El_NiNo: What are you trying to install?
 * El_NiNo is linux newbie
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, where can i find some info over 'Darwin speech' ?
<El_NiNo> i'm trying to install beryl on ubuntu and mldonkey
<jesse> hi Im running edgy for a while now, and all of a sudden update manager says I should download/update 173 files. Normal or Wack?
<Flannel> !synaptic | El_NiNo
<hangthedj> Darwin, the genius, or Darwin the Hacked version of FreeBSD?
<ubotu> El_NiNo: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<moDumass> hmm
<El_NiNo> is beryl in synaptic?
<El_NiNo> ok, tnx
<Flannel> El_NiNo: Ubuntu uses package management, which means you don't hardly ever need to compile anything.  Synaptic is the most complete way of searching for software, check there first.
<hangthedj> El_NiNo, not anymore, just Compiz_Fusion.
<Flannel> El_NiNo: Well, compiz-fusion in gutsy
<soldats> !beryl > El_NiNo
<jarrettgreen_> does anyone here use pdflib, and have they been able to get it installed on ubuntu?
<El_NiNo> ow ok, thnx
<El_NiNo> next problem. i see compiz is installed, but how do i run/configure it?
<El_NiNo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<AutoMatriX> is there an op in here ?
<jarrettgreen_> Also, what are the general steps to setting up to where when someone accesses the static ip from my ISP, which is then forwarded to via my router to my dapper, see my domain name in their browser rather than the ip?
<twosouls82> does anyone know a place for the documentation of puppet? (http://www.reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet is down)
<jarrettgreen_> and what is a .deb file?
<faileas> jarrettgreen: its the default package format for installing things
<jarrettgreen_> that's what I thought
<jarrettgreen_> so if I have a .deb, what do I do to initiate installation?
<bharath> hai frends
<kindus> hi there ... the first paragraph here mentions that the xgl framework has changed in 7.10 .. however, i can't find any more info on how it did.
<gorbierd> hi
<Rautamiekka> Flannel: Thank you much, works like charm :)
<kindus> i have the desktop effects enabled ... but when i run ps -e | grep Xgl ... i get nothing ..
<gorbierd> suggest me plz how do I replace string in text file with other string, using console
<Andycass1> how to extract syslog.6.gz file? It says it isnt tar file and archive manager doesnt recognize it
<kindus> so, how am i getting these compiz desktop effects without xgl or aiglx running on my system ???
<jesse> why do vlc totem and mplayer all crash, the avi plays fine on another laptop running edgy
<ehsan_> I want change my cdrom0
<jesse> 2 seconds and then closes
<sp0ro> Anyone have any idea why a LAMP server would show a PHP page as PHP code rather than the actual page layout?
<AutoMatriX> I seem too have been banned from #ubuntu-fr .... Any Idea to whom I should addres the question 'why' ?
<titusg> my laptop's PCI wifi card uses RealTek drivers and needed ndiswrapper to get it working on gutsy. Now it works if I insert the card when the laptop'srunning but if I boot with it in the boot hangs with blinking caps lock light...?
<Andycass1> How to change pureftpd ports? There is a command argument but i'd like if it would do that automatically
<Breakage> anyone know how i can tweak my broadband RWIN to 51100 constant? i've tried the settings from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251509 and changed the values all to 51100 but it always produces a value of about half of that.
<titusg> I think I need to blacklist some driver that is loaded when my laptop boots with the wifi card in -- how do I find out what's causing the problem?
<Flyerfye> ALSA SUX
<micka_26_49> oss rox ?
<mindframe_> is there an xfce plugin that will monitor load for both cores of a dual core cpu?
<icesword> hi
<icesword> how could i know which version was used to compiled my system's kernel
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to record the calls you make with ekiga?
<icesword> how could i know which version gcc was used to compiled my system's kernel
<yuue> haay
<yuue> ooy
<Andycass1> Is there a way to see all the cronjobs/startup commands that are executed when my ubuntu boots?
<threefcata> hi, how to load a panel when using openbox?
<yuue> alo tatem
<Andycass1> I cant remember how I assigned pureftp arguments automatically at boot
<yuue> ass hole
<yuue> fuck
<SkyBlader> excuse me, but how do I access a shared folder on an ubuntu pc? (using windows xp, etc)
<Tatem__> hmm?
<SkyBlader> excuse me, but how do I access a shared folder on an ubuntu pc? (using windows xp, etc) <-- it asks for some kinda user login.
<SkyBlader> trying the user/root logins don't seem to work at that.
<Zedde> Hello, When I'm in terminal session and press alt+arrow  I get 3C3A3C3D3B3D3A3C3B3D
<icesword> cat /proc/verison
<ompaul> !sudoroot | SkyBlader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<threefcata> hi, how to load a panel when using openbox?
<SkyBlader> ompaul: excuse me?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | SkyBlader
<ubotu> SkyBlader: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<SkyBlader> ompaul: from a windows pc?
<ompaul> !samba | SkyBlader
<ubotu> SkyBlader: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cheeeese> does anyone know how to change the user icon in GDM?
<ompaul> SkyBlader, as to how windows works - I have very very little clue - don't use it at all
<unenough> how do I upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<jarrettgreen_> how do I update my version of php in dapper (5.1) to 5.25
<cheeeese> the hardy upgrade will show up in the Upgrade manager
<cheeeese> all you have to do is click "upgrade Distribution"
<Echoside> Flannel: That diden't fix my problem and the #nvidia channel is worthless right now.
<Synth3> ich bins nur
<kLownish> wow, that was stupid..
<unenough> cheeeese, it doesn't
<Synth3> oops
<kLownish> i got banned from azureus-support for 'repeating'
<kLownish> i typed the same thing, 15 mins apart
<kLownish> ;x
<cheeeese> hardy isnt out yet, thats why
<faileas> kLownish: i tend to wait an hour at least ;p
<Edulix> hi
<SkyBlader> ompaul: at this point I can access windows shares but windows can't access my shares...
<SkyBlader> it asks for some login
<Edulix> If I lost my private gpg key, there's no wy back, I suppose, not even knowing the password?
 * SkyBlader checks samba
<Echoside> Would anyone know why my xorg.conf is getting reset when I reboot the computer?
<mage__> ahahaha reset?
<mage__> a) some script is editing it b) you're running off the livecd ;)
<Echoside> I'm trying to get the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers to work, and #nvidia is no help.
<cheeeese> does anyone know how to change the user icon in GDM?
<ompaul> SkyBlader, I don't grok windows or samba but this might help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605   (I don't approve of either)
<SkyBlader> (whats grok even mean?)
<Edulix> noone knows about gpg? :P
<mage__> !grok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mage__> awww
<mage__> understand
<ghostknife> Hey, there is a program that allows you to simply pick a mobile phone model, and it configured pppd and rpppoe for you so you can use the phone as a modem. Anyone remember the name of this program?
<unenough> cheeeese, well, i know. i was asking how to do it now...
<ompaul> SkyBlader, understand
<ghostknife> Hey, there is a program that allows you to simply pick a mobile phone model, and it configured pppd and rpppoe for you so you can use the phone as a modem. Anyone remember the name of this program?
<ghostknife> sorry for repeat
<SkyBlader> ah. I see
<Zedde> Hello, When I'm in terminal session ( in x )  and press alt+arrow  I get 3C3A3C3D3B3D3A3C3B3D
<unenough> cheeeese, how stable is hardy?
<atomofpeace> +i
<titusg> I think I need to blacklist some driver that is loaded when my laptop boots with the wifi card in -- how do I find out what's causing the problem?
<cheeeese> add the hardy repositories
<ghostknife> titusg: try logs?
<titusg> ghostknife: trouble is the boot hangs, blinking lights etc, so I have to just power off
<bahr> how do I install Adobe Acrobat Reader, I want to use it to show slides in latex_beamer, but the default Document Viewer in Ubuntu, does not really work properply for this, so I need Adobe Acrobat Reader
<cheeeese> you can install abode reader with Automatix2
<faileas> no no no
<ghostknife> titusg: hmmm. can you switch of as much devices as possible in bios?
<faileas> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<faileas> bahr: i think its in medibuntu
<Cew27> hi can anyone help me make my gdesklets start on boot
<titusg> ghostknife: it's the pci wifi card - if I boot without that, no problem. It uses realtek drivers and I configured it with ndiswrapper
<Zedde> Hello, When I'm in terminal session ( in x )  and press alt+arrow  I get 3C3A3C3D3B3D3A3C3B3D  any settings I nee dto change ?
<titusg> ghostknife: if I put the card in while the laptops running, it works fine
<cheeeese> does anyone know how to change the user icon in GDM?
<genericguy> Hi, I get tons of errors when trying to compile in c++, but the errors are for c standard libraries, eg. /usr/include/c++/4.1.3/bits/stl_algo.h:62:1: error: unterminated #ifndef
 * SkyBlader is confused now. dang weird sambas
<ghostknife> titusg: oh i see.
<bahr> faileas: thank, that helped :)
<anonA1> ubuntu here, ubuntu there
<Cew27> anyone here know how to make my desklets start on boot
<bulkah> hi there !
<ghostknife> Ahah, found it. GPRS easy connect. Perfect for those who aren't comfortable with PPPD :>
<anonA1> anyway, if Hans Reiser is convicted of murder, will that make using ReiserFS immoral?
<anonA1> i really need to know
<genericguy> cew27: preference->sessions
<mage__> anonA1: hahaha
<chazco> !beta
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<anonA1> mage__ i'm serious. Will $deity get angry?
<chazco> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<anonA1> Thank the FSM that Linus hasn't ever been involved in something so unseemly
 * z0man coughs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo 
<SkyBlader> anonA1: yes.
<Cew27> genericguy: yes i know but what is the command to launch the applets
<anonA1> Though I'm not sure about Shuttleworth ...
<z0man> what a guy :P
<anonA1> just jokes! Don't excommunicate me from the ubuntu brother/sisterhood
<z0man> :)
<SkyBlader> anonA1: too late
<anonA1> oh :(
<anonA1> back to debian :(
<SkyBlader> its cool though
<Starnestommy> Cew27: I think it might be gdesklets start
<RingTailedFox> (in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux) what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
<unenough> hi, how do i mark a package as NOT held back?
<unenough> it is currently marked as "held"
<Starnestommy> unenough: sudo aptitude unhold package?
<Cew27> Starnestommy: thanks
<anonA1> anyway, my real question is; how can i be sure when my kernel has properly popped?
 * RingTailedFox feels like no one saw him?
<Cew27> is there an equivelent to task manager on linux so i can see the commands of the processes running for egsample i could start ff and see what the process is called so i can use it at startup
<anonA1> I keep heating it up by using all my CPU cycles but it still seems underdone
<chazco> Anyone know if its possible to merge the Gusty updates into the install CD? On capped ADSL they present quite a problem...
<Andycass1> Is there a way to see all the cronjobs/startup commands that are executed when my ubuntu boots?
<Andycass1> I cant remember how I assigned pureftp arguments automatically at boot
<anonA1> chazco should be easy enough .. just mount the iso onto the loopback and make the desired changes, then burn to CD
<SkyBlader> Cew27, uhh
<SkyBlader> open system monitor
<Cew27> SkyBlader: uhh?
<SkyBlader> and select edit and check the commandline option?
<chazco> anonA1 - Sounds suspiciously simple, will have a look...
<anonA1> Is there still an unwritten rule of ubuntu to prefer the GUI over the command line?
<SkyBlader> did that work for you, Cew27?
<anonA1> If so, I shall leave again :(
<SkyBlader> there was an unwritten rule like such? I thought it was just people trying to make things easier for newbies like me...
<c1|freaky> is someone using openfire and knows how to recover a forgotten password
<c1|freaky> ?
<chazco> anonA1 - Where abouts in the CD would they go?
<SkyBlader> and I was very happy to know that....
<anonA1> SkyBlader well, when I first started helping out here a couple years ago that was the rule
<biouser> I really need a little command line program o convert .ps to .png
<anonA1> chazco ah, well that is an exercise left up to the reader
<chazco> heh, they dont appear to be anywhere obvious
<anonA1> chazco you would have to replace the old packages with the updated packages
<SkyBlader> anonA1: thing is most of the stuff on the wiki and the such is commandline... I'd rather not have to deal with that, personally...
<chazco> Yep... need to find them first :)
<biouser> hehe, nevermind, I'm good
<z0man> How easy is it to setup wifi nowadays?
<Cew27> SkyBlader:yes but i cant see the gdesklets process and i know its running
<Jezz> so ubuntu is the easiest distro to learn linux?
<RingTailedFox> (in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux) what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
<anonA1> SkyBlader don't be afraid of learning how to use the command line. Once you do, you'll see how easy it really is
<anonA1> Jezz at present, yes
<z0man> Believe so Jezz
<bulkah> anyone here know  which package must install for my hp dv6385eu .my graphic card is geforce go 7200
<chazco> Ah... think i may have found it
<|thunder> Jezz; yep
<unenough> Starnestommy, ok good. now how do i view a list of held-back packages?
<anonA1> chazco excellent
<anonA1> saves me typing
<z0man> Slackware is an alternative possibly.
<SkyBlader> anonA1: I'm not afraid of using it. I'm afraid I might end up screwing up my system that way actually
<Jezz> better than opensuse?
<SkyBlader> Its like using a root login
<z0man> But stick with Ubuntu :)
<z0man> Yes better than!
<Jezz> ok :D
<z0man> One time, Suse had the winning distro.
<z0man> But then came Ubuntu
<Jezz> yeah on my main pc my vista crashed and i cant install xp coz i dont have a floppy drive and need sata drivers
<anonA1> SkyBlader well only if you are root, or prefacing commands with "su" ... and besides, you need to accept that while learning you'll screw something up
<Jezz> and i dont have a vista cd, i eh borrowed one lol
<Jezz> for installing it
<z0man> Redhat had the almighty first but then Suse came....
<anonA1> SkyBlader luckily all the packages and OS are free, and easy to install ;)
<Cew27> SkyBlader: why cant i see the gdesklets command ?
<Jezz> so the only OS that  i can install now is linux -.-
<z0man> Not nessarcy Jezz
<z0man> U can dual boot
<z0man> U can install VMWARE :)
<Jezz> :D
<Jezz> cool
<bahr> Jezz: that's a blessing :)
<SkyBlader> Cew27: sorry, but I don't really know what a gdesklet is...
<Jezz> lol
<Jezz> is it
<z0man> Vmware can be a little tricky....So try having a dual boot.
<Jezz> good that i also have a mac :)
<z0man> Then if u feel adventurous go shove VMWare on both Vista and Ubuntu
<adam> can i run mac os leopard on vmware?
<bahr> why using M$ when you can use ubuntu :D
<anonA1> hmm vmware is fairly straight forward except on VIsta atm
<SkyBlader> anonA1: my problem stems from configuring stuff rather than installing them, mostly.
<Jezz> no my vista crashed lol
<Cew27> SkyBlader: its just a widget on the desktop, i havet he app running and i can see the widgets btu i cant see the process
<Jezz> cant even load in safe mode
<Jezz> so i reformatted but cant install xp
<z0man> I use M$ windows as a gaming machine :P And if any other software that don't run on Wine
<Jezz> so now im stuck
<anonA1> SkyBlader yeah, the command line and vi rocks for configs. But that is just my opinion. Others for some strange reason prefer emacs *shudder*
<anonA1> No editor holy wars!
<z0man> Wine is also a solution :)
<z0man> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Yashy> Is there a place to get a legal vmware for ubuntu withour giving out the address of your firstborn?
<z0man> Vmware server :) Is free for personal use
<Jezz> and vmware for linux is free?
<Quambo> yo... does the ubuntu livecd come with an init script for ssh? I'm installing gentoo, but of course their livecd won't work, so I need to do it in a chroot from this disk.
<anonA1> Yashy what is this 'legal' you refer to?
<Yashy> M$ office work easy/well out of wine?
 * Quambo knows nothing about ubuntu init.
<SkyBlader> for example right now I've got this issue where I need to login(I don't even know what the login is) if I want to access my shared from a windows pc
<z0man> VMWare is FREE for personal use
<bulkah> please help
<Jezz> but i have ubuntu 7.04 cd and opensuse 10.2, which one should i try?
<z0man> Go register and get your keys
<SkyBlader> I just want to know the login/perhaps change it to something easy.
<anonA1> Jezz ubuntu
<z0man> UBUNTU!
<Yashy> Jezz: you're in #ubuntu?
<anonA1> Jezz then do the update
<bulkah>  anyone here know  which package i  must install for my hp dv6385eu .my graphic card is geforce go 7200
<Jezz> cant d/l another coz teh mac doesnt have a burner
<anonA1> SkyBlader you've installed samba?
<Jezz> and my pc doesnt have a os right now
<Jezz> lol
<anonA1> Jezz install ubuntu then update
<z0man> Bulkah.....[Restricted Hardware] :)
<anonA1> Jezz now!
<z0man> Use that one
<Jezz> ok so i can update to 7.10 from 7.04?
<z0man> infact go........>System->Admin->Restricted Hardware
<anonA1> Jezz not exactly, but for your purposes you'll be fine
<Jezz> ok
<Jezz> then ima install ubuntu
<anonA1> Jezz you'll get the latest kernel when you update, and the updated/upgraded packages
<crash89> ciao a tutti
<anonA1> Jezz well get to it!
 * z0man pats Jezz on the back
<Jezz> :)
<z0man> Make sure DEFRAG FIRST!
<SkyBlader> anonA1: I think I have.
<Jezz> ok brb, hopefully on ubuntu :)
<bulkah> anyone here know  which package i  must install for my hp dv6385eu .my graphic card is nvidia geforce go 7200
<z0man> So you don't end up corrupting your windows
<SkyBlader> I can access windows shares from my ubuntu pc, but they can't access mine
<emja> anyone know of a faq to get wifi working during boot (rather than after the user has logged on)?
<Yashy> From a fresh install I have 3 issues (xubuntu 64bit nvidia). 1) usb keyboard and/or mouse freeze a few minutes into using the OS
<adam> is there a channel specifically for vmware?
<z0man> hehe
<anonA1> SkyBlader ah well you've got samba installed then
<z0man> #vmware
<adam> thanks
<Yashy> Also, fan is on continous which it wasn't in M$. I'm assuming GPU or HDD fan
<IppatsuMan> aloha
<SkyBlader> yeah, from their pc when they try to access mine they get asked for some login or something
<chocolatewithmin> hello, does anybody know why sometimes ubuntu restart x when I try to use a fullscreen application as a game?
<SkyBlader> its weird
<bulkah> z0man: what can i do it
<z0man> what can i do it?! huh?
<anonA1> SkyBlader then samba isn't set  up properly. This is where you'll have to edit config files
<z0man> oh your hardware
<anonA1> chocolatewithmin resolution probs
<SkyBlader> :(
<anonA1> SkyBlader there are many guides available though. It is fairly easy
<anonA1> SkyBlader google it. Just make sure you can use some editor (use the GUI one, I can't remember what it is)
<SkyBlader> gedit?
<anonA1> SkyBlader this is a common problem
<z0man> Did you manage to install the Nvidia driver via the system/admin/Restricted Hardware?
<anonA1> yeah that one
<chocolatewithmin> anonA1: probs=problem? (sorry, i'm spanish)
<anonA1> chocolatewithmin yes (sorry, i'm australian :))
<SkyBlader> anonA1: well its because theres no real option available on the shared folders gui
<xnos> yop all
<anonA1> SkyBlader these are networked windows shares? Not on the same computer, right?
<Andycass1> Is there a way to see all the cronjobs/startup commands that are executed when my ubuntu boots?
<z0man> CTRL+ALT F1
<z0man> during boot, log in
<mildner> please any help to connect 2 pc via network
<chocolatewithmin> anonA1: :p, but 1024x768 is an high resolution, depth is set as 24 bits, but i don't understand waht is 70hz, 60 hz (refresh rate?), maybe the problem is i have to change the hz rate?
<m8ram> Andycassl: have a look at /etc/rcX.D
<m8ram> where X is the runlevel you boot
<Kate_mins> hello, i installed on my ubuntu an apache server & i have folder with mp3 files with hebrew filenames , but still with the browser i cant see the names well , does apache have some enconding configuration file ?
<z0man> to get back to GUI mode, press CTRL+ALT+F7
<m8ram> this shows all the init scripts that are run when you boot
<SkyBlader> nope, one's on a laptop connected via wifi, and another's on another pc. All connected via the same wireless router(the pcs are connected via a wired connection though)
<bulkah> yes but . it does't  right work
<z0man> Does work right....Hmmm Then it might be wise to compile manually...[Don't be scared :)]
<z0man> Follow this....../me looks
<anonA1> chocolatewithmin your xorg.conf file needs to have the proper entries. In particular it'll need an entry for 60 hz, which lots of games use in fullscreen mode
<m8ram> hi, I upgraded from feisty to gutsy yesterday and my Xorg config is all messed up
<SkyBlader> chocolatewithmin: Hz-> higher = better
<SkyBlader> unless its an lcd monitor(still I choose higher when on one)
<erikja> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<z0man> #nvidia
<m8ram> can somebody help me to get X (and GDM) back to a working config?
<anonA1> SkyBlader well you can try mount it manually first
<DVDmannen>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<z0man> Check those guys along theway :)
<z0man> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<SkyBlader> anonA1: the problem is when accessing my share on windows...
<chocolatewithmin> SkyBlader, AnonA1: to ensure game compatibility what i should choose?, and Skyblader, yes, i have lcd
<z0man> First step i can you is, download the driver from Nvidia....I32 one
<anonA1> SkyBlader like "mkdir -p /mnt/winshare" "mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=mypassword //windowsserver/sharename /mnt/winshare"
<SkyBlader> I can access it via network on my own pc...
<SkyBlader> hmm
<xnos> ya des Fr ici?
<anonA1> of course you can mount on whatever directory you want
<mildner> any help to connect ubuntu to windows pc
<DVDmannen> Finns det någon svensk här?
<xnos> hishoire que je me face pas chier
<anonA1> mildner samba
<Zedde> Anyone has any idea ?  When I'm in terminal session ( in x )  and press alt+arrow  I get 3C3A3C3D3B3D3A3C3B3D  any settings I nee dto change ?
<anonA1> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<unenough> how do i view a list of held-back packages?
<z0man> Then read the INSTALL, which will probably saying someting like..."./configure" -> "make" -> "make install"
<DVDmannen> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<z0man> But any further help is best from #nvidia ppl
<SkyBlader> chocolatewithmin: Hz is not an issue IIRC
<DVDmannen> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mildner> anonA1: how do I start samba....sorry
<Andycass1> Where can i see the pureftpd start script?
<z0man> I wish you the best of luck :)
<m8ram> Andycass1: in /etc/init.d probably
<z0man> I've had my fair share of video driver trouble.
<z0man> They do get better :)
<anonA1> mildner um, there is a gui tool ... i'll have to ask. I'm a command line nazi
<DVDmannen> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SkyBlader> anonA1: I think I'll deal with it later though...
<anonA1> mildner i mean you'll have to ask, pappy
<Andycass1> m8ram: /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd is a empty file, though i can restart/stop/start it from command line??
<chocolatewithmin> SkyBlader: issue IIRC? I don't understand
<chocolatewithmin> sorry
<unenough> when trying to dist-upgrade, it says "the following packages have been kept back"
<DVDmannen> !macrovision
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macrovision - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SkyBlader> reading right now... *has a heaadache*
<unenough> how do i mark them for upgrade?
<m8ram> Andycass1: you can also check the output of dpkg -L pureftpd
<SkyBlader> chocolatewithmin: IIRC = if I remember correctly.
<anonA1> Andycass1 do you mean the config file, or the init file?
<m8ram> it will list all files in this package
<Andycass1> anonA1: init
<chocolatewithmin> SkyBlader: ok,:)
<biouser> y'=y(1-y)
<anonA1> anyway, i didn't come here to help :(
<biouser> oops
<m8ram> Andycass1: seems strange that it would be empty
<m8ram> could something have corrupted it?
 * z0man wishes someone answer his question
<anonA1> well it's init.d
<anonA1> for one thing
<myxb> hi! i tried to install latest alsa drivers but it wont install properly. tried to fall back to version .16 and lost all sounds in the system. any help?
<Andycass1> m8ram: it displays the same /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd path.
<LoLLo> does someone have installed internet explorer SEVEN on ubuntu ? ? ?
<Slue_Gniffer> What's a good video editing program? I'm trying to cut videos for Youtube.
<Slue_Gniffer> Since some are too long.
<anonA1> LoLLo through wine you mean?
<m8ram> Andycass1: perhaps you should reinstall the package?  init files shouldn't be empty
<LoLLo> uhm yes np
<LoLLo> anon if u know it can we go in pvt ?
<anonA1> and before you start messing with init.d files, back them up
<m8ram> z0man: what question would that be?  I just joined...
<anonA1> LoLLo you might be a sexual pervert, so no :(
<LoLLo> Oo ??????
<Marbug> hi, the updater said that there was a new version of amsn, so I installed it, but after the installation I couldn't install the previous version, and it saiuys it conflicts with libc6, but I can't install that neither because it conflicts with tzdata, what should I do? :s
<up_the_irons> i just set up my Canon i70 printer on Ubuntu 7.10, it prints fine, but what it prints is too small (looks like a scaled down page).  Any tips?
<anonA1> my pappy said never trust italians
<Andycass1> m8ram: uhm, it seems that i cant use the stop/start arguments on it either, im thinking its using some other way to start
<LoLLo> omg ... however ... how can i get installation file of ie7 ?
<anonA1> Andycass1 reinstall it
<anonA1> LoLLo short answer is you can't
<LoLLo> auauauauauaua how did u know it ?
<anonA1> ie7 has many hooks into the WinAPI
<LoLLo> hmmmmmm OKZ
<m8ram> Andycass1: if it's empty it can't do anything, that's why I'm suspecting it's corrupt...
<anonA1> you could try with Wine or VMware though obviously
<anonA1> Andycass1 reinstall it ffs!!!!!!!!! you are making m8ram angry :(
<anonA1> it's not like it's going to cost you anything
<LoLLo> ok but i must have an installation file that would be runned with wine .....
<anonA1> LoLLo ciao bella
<Marbug> is it possible tot make the interface of gnome like kde ?
<LoLLo> ciao cara
<m8ram> annonA1: no I'm not angry at Andycass1, just at what the upgrade did to my system...
<anonA1> puta
<LoLLo> listen to meeeeee
<LoLLo> ok but i must have an installation file that would be runned with wine .....
<anonA1> m8ram yeah i understand
<Sarve> how can we see list of other channel?
<anonA1> LoLLo why the hell do you want to run ie7 anyway?
<jesse> vlc, mplayer and totem all crash within seconds of opening avis
<anonA1> anyway, i'm not a big fan of pureftpd
<LoLLo> 'cause an english course to be installed needs a ie version higher than 6 ...
<LoLLo> hihihi
<jesse> running gutsy, and it all used to work
<jesse> sigh
<faileas> LoLLo: firefox+user agent switcher
<bulkah> z0man: i m using ubuntu language- tr package. is this problem restricted driver. what do you mean ?
<faileas> opera comes with one built in otherwise
<LoLLo> uhuhuhuhuh what is user agent switcher ? ? ?
<chocolatewithmin> it's possible to install word 2000 on wine, because i can't, and wine db say it's possible
<Andycass1> m8ram: It does not use init.d to launch itself, it is running fine - just have to figure out where does it launch from
<jesse> bulkah -merhaba
<anonA1> LoLLo ah ok. Well even with everything you can do, it still might not work properly. Sadly the best advice is to boot windows :(
<anonA1> I like vsftpd, but don't get angry if you don't
<bulkah> merhaba jesse
<faileas> LoLLo: it basically is a extention that tells your browser to pretend to be another one
<unenough> wwhen doing a "dist-upgrade", it says that 3 packages are "kept back". how do i mark them for upgrade?
<anonA1> Andycass1 well do a "dpkg -L pureftpd"
<anonA1> Andycass1 find what files are installed
<LoLLo> anon yep ... i type that in the terminal .... $: wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-2.5beta2.tar.gz            $: tar zxf ies4linux-2.5beta2.tar.gz                       $: cd ies4linux-*                        $: ./ies4linux --beta-install-ie7
<gold44> how to tell machine wireless software to join a "network name" upon gnome start up?
<m8ram> Andycass1: I just installed pure-ftpd on this system and the init script is far from empty: wc -l /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd
<m8ram>      100 /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd
<anonA1> LoLLo that wouldn't help you anyway
<LoLLo> but with the last string it says that there's an error with the downloading
<anonA1> the pure-ftpd init.d script is one of the worst btw
<m8ram> Andycass1: and I can't think of a way (other than manually starting) how it could be running after a reboot without an init script...
<anonA1> LoLLo can't you boot windows, or you are stuck with linux?
<LoLLo> so even if i install ie7 the installation won't run ?
<Andycass1> m8ram: it would take me another day to set up virtual users, i think ill rather find it by hand
<Andycass1> m8ram: reinstall is not always the best option :P
<anonA1> Andycass1 you probably aren't reinstalling properly .. you have to get it to overwrite the old files. Can't remember the command
<LoLLo> i've left windows 2 mounths ago and i won't return !!!
<anonA1> LoLLo there is a very good chance it wont
<faileas> LoLLo: i already gave you a solution ;p
<Jezz`> lo
<anonA1> LoLLo many of the things are dependant on ActiveX
<LoLLo> ok np , it was an english course .... my english is good anyway hihihihi
<Jezz`> lollo on what distro are you now then?
<anonA1> Jezz` did you install ubuntu?
<LoLLo> UBUNTU
<m8ram> Andycass1: ??? I don't know pure-ftpd but I guess you could move the file/db whatever that holds the users and restore it after reinstalling?  I agree that reinstalling isn't the best solution but it looks like your installation is corrupt
<Jezz`> i mean version
<Jezz`> 7.10?
<LoLLo> 7.10
<Jezz`> ok 7.04 install almost done
<anonA1> Andycass1 first purge the old installation. Then install a new one
<Jezz`> then ima gonna connect that pc to this monitor and hope you help me install nvidia drivers lol
<m8ram> Andycass1: another option would be to replace the init script with a working version: but if you don't know how it got corrupt in the first place there might be other files missing...
<anonA1> what problem do you have with that
<DB44> hi, i'm still having trouble connecting to my wi-fi on my laptop (it's WPA protected), why is that ? (ubuntu 7.10 using wicd, on windows xp it works perfectly) ?
<m8ram> Andycass1: perhaps the disk was filled at some point?
<anonA1> don't replace the init script
<anonA1> Jezz` not to hard to install the nvidia drivers
<anonA1> DB44 hmm, well there is a fair chance that linux just hates you
<anonA1> DB44 that sometimes happens
<bulkah> jesse where u from
<DB44> anonA1, well it's been lots of years of tough love, but still
<LoLLo> IS THERE A PROGRAM THat check the useless folders/system files and removes it ? like CCleaner for WinZoZ ? ? ? ? ?
<anonA1> DB44 anyway, can't help, not using wi-fi
<anonA1> !wi-fi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wi-fi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DB44> any tips on getting my wifi to work properly with encrypted networks ?
<anonA1> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anonA1> ^^
<z0man> Aw I'm sorry Bulkah, I thought u had trouble installing an Nvidia driver :P
<anonA1> LoLLo yeah, there is ... one sec, i'll try to remember it
<anonA1> it's a good 'un
<LoLLo> yeeeee thx
<anonA1> like deborphan or something ... one sec
<faileas> DB44: mine just seems to work... so no help there
<DB44> i moved from network manager to wicd, it helped
<m8ram> Andycass1: you might also want to install debsums and see if other files are corrupt...
<DB44> but it's still very flaky
<anonA1> it is deborphan
<DB44> well i'm gonna read those docs
<anonA1> LoLLo or even better for you ...http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<LoLLo> ok thx !!! are there other programs for the safety of the system to install ?
<DB44> laters
<anonA1> LoLLo yes. BUt you'll have to find them yourself ;)
<z0man> LoLLo can you answer me::::: :)
<LoLLo> uhuhuhuh thx ... but ... right now i'm safe from viruses right ?
<z0man> question is.......
<anonA1> LoLLo sure
<LoLLo> uhm ...
<z0man> Question is :"How easy is wifi setups on Ubuntu"?
<anonA1> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anonA1> z0man see?
<Steve176> z0man I've been trying for 3 days and have had no luck!!!
<LoLLo> OO i don't know ... i'm a questioner too
<anonA1> can i pipe these puppies?
<anonA1> !wifi | z0man
<ubotu> z0man: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anonA1> !wifi > z0man
<LoLLo> anonA1 thankssssssssssssssssssss kissssss * * * * ****
<anonA1> ewwwww
<burofab> Hi everybody i'm facing with some troubles installing ubuntu on my laptop can i get some help?
<Steve176> People keep saying all you do is allow restricted drivers and all sources but it hasn't worked
<z0man> Guess it hasn't changed much then :P
<z0man> Wifi still new in the kernel area
<Zedde> Hmmm
<Steve176> native drivers didnt work
<z0man> Well sorry no ....:P
<z0man> just the setup systems aren't
<anonA1> Steve176 well have you allowed the restricted drivers and all sources?
<Steve176> still struggling with ndiswrapper and trying to find a good driver
<Steve176> afaik
<anonA1> then installed the drivers?
<anonA1> because they aren't in the 'normal' repositories
<m8ram> anybody know a good ATI forum I might get help for my Xorg troubles?
<Steve176> just go into synaptic and check everything
<bullgard4> What is a 'software bus'? (http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/02/02/2219233.shtml)
<anonA1> hmm, well sometimes slapping your box violently will work. Of course, I accept no responsibility for any damage or loss of data
<Steve176> then searched synaptic for the bcm stuff and applied
<Steve176> lol
<burofab> Is there a kernel option to disable wireless card recognition?
<anonA1> burofab probably
<anonA1> burofab in fact, yes
<anonA1> you can disable whatever you like, but you'll have to rebuild the kernel
<Steve176> anonA1 is there another way to "install the drivers"?
<anonA1> and if that kernel pops ... well you don't want to know
<anonA1> Steve176 um, manually
<anonA1> Steve176 but sorry, i don't use wifi for a whole bunch o' reasons
<anonA1> i actually like to slap ppl who do
<anonA1> packet loss ain't my bag, pappy
<burofab> but  i did not install ubuntu yet...i'm booting from cd
<burofab> in order to install it but it gets stucked because of my broken wireless card
<anonA1> burofab what is your real question? (and don't make it "what is it like to be a woman?")
<Steve176> anonA1 I find the eth cable trips people up in starbucks ;)
<anonA1> burofab take it out?
<anonA1> Steve176 lol, i getcha
<anonA1> burofab or disable it in bios
<DB44> ok, i've figured to fix my wifi i need to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<burofab> can i disable wireless card recognition during live cd start?
<anonA1> Steve176 i connect through my cellphone, so sorry, can't help
<DB44> but http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi tells me to install package "firmware-iwlwifi" where do i get it ?
<anonA1> burofab probably not. You can probably disable it in bios, if that doesn't scare you
<anonA1> apt-get intstall firmware-iwlwifi?
<DB44> doesn't exist
<burofab> is that the only way ?
<anonA1> burofab it is the easiest/best way
<Squawk> hey fellas, anyone know why my usb keyboard would not be detected after booting, but works if I unplug my mouse (also usb)?
<DB44> i think it exists only in debianunstable resp ?
<DB44> how do i check / get it from there ?
<burofab> ok, thanks
<anonA1> DB44 have you enabled all repositories?
<DB44> anonA1, all ubuntu ones
<anonA1> DB44 do a "apt-cache search iwlwifi"
<DB44> i dont want to enable debian unstable
<DB44> i already did, got nothing
<DB44> (remember this is from the debian wiki, not ubuntu)
<anonA1> you'll do as your told, young man!
<DB44> i did
<anonA1> well, did you do the apt search?
<anonA1> and?
<DB44> <DB44> i already did, got nothing
<anonA1> oh
<anonA1> sorry, i'm getting used to ignoring you
<anonA1> well that sucks
<anonA1> ah, as you said you didn't enable all repositories?
<anonA1> becasue unfortunately it may be in unstable
<Zedde> Hmm anyone seen that problem before, tried to google it and the ubunu wiki page with no luck
<anonA1> i can't check myself, because i'm using the unholy
<DB44> enabled propsed and backports, dont have it as well
<Squawk> Zedde, post the problem again, cant see it
<Zedde> Anyone has any idea ?  When I'm in terminal session ( in x )  and press alt+arrow  I get 3C3A3C3D3B3D3A3C3B3D  any settings I need to change ?
<anonA1> DB44 well it's in debian packages ...
<DB44> can i add it temp for one operation via a command ilne ?
<Squawk> Zedde. maybe a key binding?
<anonA1> ah you want to get 3C3A3C3D3B3D3A3C3B3DE instead?
<anonA1> DB44 you could, but i couldn't tell you how
<Zedde> no When I'm runninr irssi you shift window with alt+error
<Zedde> arrow
<DB44> anonal, which resp to add ?
<anonA1> i thought it was alt-number
<anonA1> DB44 i dunno
<Squawk> Zedde, check the gnome key bindings. though personaly I use alt-number to change with irssi
<DB44> so how do you know it's in deb
<Zedde> no alt+"arrow key"
<anonA1> DB44 because i can use the google
<DB44> tnx...
<anonA1> http://packages.debian.org/firmware-iwlwifi
<anonA1> as you can see, it's unstable
<anonA1> them's the breaks until the next ubuntu release, i believ
<anonA1> e
<Zedde> Squawk: alt+number works if I don't use tabs ( know it's a short key thing need to be changed ) but when I over 15 windows
<DB44> hopefully it works
<DB44> i already manually d/led alsa and compiled it to get my sound card working
<anonA1> DB44 it seems that it's working for others
<Zedde> it works if I use windows and use putty into my ubuntu system
<Squawk> Zedde, alt-a is window 11, alt-w is windows 12
<DB44> they dont have my wifi card
<DB44> what a troll...
<anonA1> hopefully you won't get caught into dependency hell
<Squawk> Zedde, its gnome keybindings
<anonA1> DB44 who's the troll, pappy?
<Squawk> Zedde, "system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts"
<ian2> just gonna ask where can i find themes for gfxboot, BESIDES gnome-look.org and gnome art
<ian2> good day
<ian2> :)
<DB44> well, here goes nothing
<XeNix> Hello al i have problemes with grub who can help me pliz
<anonA1> DB44 well if your card isn't listed, i don't like your chances :(
<Squawk> XeNix, just ask the qeustion
<anonA1> ian2 i doubt if anyone is going to answer that
<DB44> we'll see soon
<ian2> why?
<XeNix> when i hit ubuntu partition they said enable to mount the partition
<anonA1> except me, of course
<Andycass1> Where can i see which commands are launched when my ubuntu boots?
<anonA1> DB44 well if it does, add it to the list :)
<ian2> are they afraid? eheheh
<Squawk> XeNix, hit?
<anonA1> Andycass1 you mean what services are started?
<Cromag> !ma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ian2> how about you anon1?
<XeNix> cause i had create a new partition and when i rebooted it make grub loading error 64 so i boot with the live cd and i do grub -recheck
<blahbo> hey all
<Andycass1> anonA1: something like that, plus cronjobs etc...
<Squawk> XeNix, what is the new partition?
<XeNix> Squawk : i mean i choose
<iositd> Andycass1, system-->Preferences-->Session
<anonA1> Andycass1 well cronjobs will be in the crontab
<anonA1> and ... too late iositd told you the GUI way
<XeNix> i hqd just delete /dev/sda1
<ian2> does anyone know where to find good gfxboot themes?
<iositd> anonA1, sorry :p
<blahbo> my system behaves weird after upgrading to 7.10 -- firefox takes about 1 minute to come up... and when i click the shutdown butten on the upper right corner, the system just freezes up. generally, there are lags everywhere, also doing basic stuff like 'ls' in shell
<chazco> Hi... is runnign apt-get upgrade the same as letting Update manager run?
<Squawk> XeNix, have you removed your ubuntu install?
<iositd> !themes | ian2
<ubotu> ian2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<blahbo> any ideas what could be wrong?
<anonA1> you could use BUM of course
<XeNix> no
<anonA1> cool name
<XeNix> Squawk : no lol
<m8ram> Andycass1: if you enabled bootlod in /etc/default/bootlogd you should also get the output in /var/log/boot.log
<anonA1> iositd don't apologise , I was going to lead him to the evil CLI way
<Squawk> XeNix, re-install grub?
<floppyshuriken> when I boot ubuntu, the screen is so magnified, that I can't seen the ubuntu booting image
<ian2> iosidt: what do mean !themes?
<floppyshuriken> what should I do?
<iositd> ian2, look what ubotu said after me
<Squawk> XeNix, if you did something to /dev/sda1 mabye you destroyed your mbr
<ian2> oh ok
<iositd> anonA1, ah right ... don't even know that way myself
<anonA1> XeNix and that could be exciting!
<ian2> ive been most of the sites, gonna try whats left , thanks guts
<ian2> guts - guys
<Andycass1> anonA1: Well, theres no trace of pureftp, although i did find out that it uses /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd & to start. I have to find out where does it get its arguments like -j and so on...
<XeNix> Squawk : im on slackware fine now
<Bluesoul> hello
<Bluesoul> guys
<XeNix> ubuntu say enable to mount the partition
<blahbo> after 7.10 upgrade: firefox start-up takes 1min and freezes X... clicking on shutdown icon freezes X.. any ideas?
<m8ram> oops, quite more than I intended...
<anonA1> Andycass1 i know it's not the default install, but try vsftpd
<Bluesoul> any chinese
<Squawk> XeNix, enable or unable?
<anonA1> Andycass1 just don't tell anyone i told you
<ian2> another thing, is there such a thing in linux, like norton utilities?
<Enselic> Could anyone see what  the default for scroll history is on gnome-terminal?
<XeNix> unable Lol :s
<iositd> blahbo, try running firefxo from a console and see if it gives you any other information
<Squawk> XeNix, wrong partition type in fstab?
<anonA1> ian2 um, what specific thing did you want to do?
<blahbo> iositd okay, let me check
<anonA1> ian2 there are many ways to achieve what norton utilities do
<m8ram> ian2: is that a virus scanner you are looking for? or does that include more?
<Squawk> XeNix, can you mount the parition from slackware?
<ian2> or anything that fixes or optimize my system
<XeNix> no
<XeNix> wait
<ian2> more like tuneup utilities in windows
<m8ram> ian2: what do you want to fix or optimize?
<m8ram> ian2: I don't believe there's anything generic
<anonA1> Andycass1 anyway, i like update-rc.d
<anonA1> but it's evil i tells ya! evil!
<anonA1> ian2 is there anything specific you want to do?
<blahbo> iositd: just figured that running firefox as root is really quick. however, running firefox as a user, it just hangs in there
<XeNix> Squawk : no  :s
<anonA1> ian2 speak now or forever hold your tongue
<z0man> Gee thx AnonA1 :P
<XeNix> Squawk : on fdisk i have them all on i mounted the partition when i had boot with ubuntu live cd
<Squawk> XeNix, if slackware cant mount it then there is obviously something wrong with it
<ian2> cause i've been installing and uninstalling stuff in my pc
<z0man> LoLLo already showed me that:P
<iositd> m8ram, afaik you don't have to optimize your system. There is no registry which you have to clean out, the apt system takes care of it's self and it doesn't get fragmented due to superior file system :-)
<anonA1> z0man you're welcome, i don't know what for, but you're very welcome
<twosouls82> how can I list packages I installed from the "hardy" repo? (am using gutsy)
<Eds> So should I be installing 7.10 or Hardy?
<LoLLo> Oo ?? ?? ??
<Squawk> XeNix, pm me the command you used to mount it
<m8ram> blahbo: try creating a new profile for your user it might be a problem with your profile
<compwiz18> !hardy | Eds
<ubotu> Eds: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ian2> in windows when you do something like that it slows down the system
<anonA1> ian2 not something you have to worry about in *nix
<compwiz18> ian2: installing/uninstalling won't significantly impace the speed in Ubuntu :)
<anonA1> ian2 in that respect, anyway
<ian2> i hope it makes is SOMEWHAT clearer :P
<blahbo> m8ram okay, thanks....... will try
<compwiz18> impace? impact ;)
<anonA1> ian2 you see, it doesn't have that nasty registry thing :)
<iositd> blahbo, i don't really know why it hangs. You can try to reinstall it from synaptic and see if it helps as it can be corrupted/missing user files
<ian2> oh ok
<m8ram> iositd: well it appears that it isn't true that the filesystem doesn't get fragmented, but the impact on performance is a *LOT* smaller
<blahbo> iositd okay, thanks will do that too
<anonA1> the registry is evil i tells ya! evil!
<ian2> so linux doesn't need one in the first place?
<ian2> am i right?
<compwiz18> ian2: yep
<anonA1> ian2 whole different system
<Cew27> hi everyone i just looked on the nvidia website and they only appear to have their driver for 8800 ultra on 64 bit amd do they do a 6 bit intel one ?
<iositd> m8ram, ok it gets fragmented a whole lot less :-)
<Squawk> ian2, antivirus? forget it in linux
<anonA1> doesn't rely on some weird assed pseudo-database
<LKC> guys qucik question. human is a theme for what? Metacity?
<compwiz18> LKC: I think so
<iositd> LKC, what ext? link?
<ian2> i know virus isnt a thing in linux, that's why i am migrating
<ian2> to linux
<iositd> sidenote: someone's hitting the wall here with a hammer or so :S i live in a flat and it's annoying!
<anonA1> well, there are viruses, and exploits and bugs etc
<m8ram> iositd: probably, not my strongest point anyway, haven't bothered to look into it because as you said it's a whole different system :)
<Bluesoul> but some software cant run inlinux
<anonA1> iositd i hate that
<Andycass1> Whats equipotent to /etc/rc.d/rc.local in ubuntu?
<m8ram> Squawk: not if you also have WIN boxes on your lan!
<Squawk> virus's do exist, but the damnage they can do is minimal unless you run everything as root, and you have to work damn hard
<iositd> m8ram, it doesn't even matter which file system you choose, they are all better compared to windows :p
<LKC> iositd human is the deful them installed for ubuntu and im wanting top change it im just wanting to confirm if its a metacity theme or not
<filthpig> hi, I can't boot linux isos in qemu.. They either complain about no cdrom or just throws me into some shell purgatory.. Seems nobody's awake @ #qemu :(
<iositd> anonA1, tell me about it =,=
<ian2> bluesoul: that's the only downside to linux, but hey
<Cew27> hi everyone i just looked on the nvidia website and they only appear to have their driver for 8800 ultra on 64 bit amd do they do a 6 bit intel one ?
<Squawk> m8ram, i run clamscan under gentoo to check the samba share from my xp box
<ian2> if i learn photoshop, i can learn gimp also
<ian2> :)
<iositd> Cew27, you can't use the default restricted drivers?
<m8ram> iositd: I agree, most stuff is better than in Linux, just spend last night trying to write a DVD n a friends Win XP box, when I left the disk was written but couldn't be read....
<iositd> LKC, i'm not sure ...
<anonA1> Andycass1 well it's /etc/init.d
<Zedde> Squawk: Hmm can't finde anything
<m8ram> but that doesn't help me with the fact that I now no longer have a working X anymore...
<Cew27> iositd: i havent finished my system yet im waiting on mobo im just wonderig if i can run 64 bit with my set up
<iositd> m8ram, dvd burning from iso is just double click the iso on a clean system ... and install k3b (yeah ... just a single command for that) to burn it :-)
<ian2> goodbye to everyone, thanks for the help
<anonA1> Andycass1 but you've already been poking around in there
<Zedde>  
<Squawk> Zedde, other than gnome keybindings not sure, maybe have a look at your xorg conf?
<XeNix> Squawk: so ???
<iositd> Cew27, afaik it is supported as someone else i know also has that
<Zedde> Squawk: I can take a peek there
<m8ram> iositd: well we wer trying to write a huge bunch of images to a DVD, Win doesn't know much about isos....
<anonA1> Zedde don't take a pee in there!
<anonA1> oh, peek
<m8ram> iositd: and I like the command line more...
<iositd> m8ram, if you have 2 drives, even the live cd can do it faster ... :p
<Zedde> anonA1: haha
<anonA1> m8ram good man
<Cew27> iositd: whata afaik?
<iositd> Cew27, afaik = as far as i know
<m8ram> anon1: thx
<iositd> fuck this =,= now it's my turn with music
<ompaul> !language | iositd
<ubotu> iositd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iositd> yeah sorry =,=
<Zedde> I tried to install the putty simmulation, it works well there but I can't change the size of the text area. The window it salef I can change ( there problem seom settings but no menus )
<anonA1> iositd that's what i do
<anonA1> why would you install putty on *nix?
<anonA1> the whole damn thing is a putty
<Zedde> just testing diffrent terminals
<Squawk> Zedde, tbh im guessing at the location as gentoo is my main os (installed ubuntu yesterday as a test), but probably /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iositd> anonA1, eluveitie good enough? :P
<rjune> dpkg runs a script to configure ldap when slapd gets installed, where can I find that script?
<anonA1> iositd sounds a little ... european
<iositd> anonA1, idk where they come from ....
<anonA1> I just use Chemical Bros. Crystal Method and a little bit of Dizzee Rascal mixed in for annoyance
<clarezoe> my sound recorder doesn't work, but I can call in skype, can anyone help me?
<anonA1> it's the deep bass you see ... the frequency travels nicely through the walls and floor
<m8ram> have to go, might check in later...
<kLownish> flash!
<iositd> anonA1, portal remix is funneh ... the device has been modified is a good one for that
<kLownish> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pequatre_> hi. i need some help. I'm using the webui and i can't find where you set the ports for emule (i.e 4662 and 4672)
<Dr_willis> webui for emule?
<anonA1> I had to google eluveitie but liked what I read "Celtic pagan folk metal with melodic death metal influences" lol
<pequatre_> Dr_willis: yes
<iositd> anonA1, folk metal seems to travel quite well through walls etc on my volume ...
<pequatre_> Dr_willis: no i mean mldonkey
<anonA1> I will illegally download some immediately!
<anonA1> i mean legally!
<anonA1> legally!!
<Lettuc3> how do i connect my nokia 3110c phone via bluetooth in wammu?
<iositd> anonA1, i love folk metal <3
<pequatre_> Where do i set the networks ports in mldonkey (linux) ?
<iositd> anonA1, oh no wait! we're talking offtopic here! that's not what this channel is for!
<anonA1> iositd i know. Dr_willis would have told us in a sec ....
<iositd> oh and you've just made my day, thanks
<anonA1> iositd lol how?
<Dr_willis> i dont use mldonkey.. so i would have to say.. check its docs. :)
<iositd> anonA1, i had the most shittiest start of my day ever now so i felt shit ... and you just made it good by getting my laughing :-)
<anonA1> haha
<rachel84> Hi everyone. Is this an appropriate to place to beg for help with a Ubuntu desktop bug/issue/problem/misconfiguration/me just being daft?
<pequatre_> Dr_willis: sorry i'm in the wrong chan
<iositd> !ask | rachel84
<ubotu> rachel84: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Turgon> Hello. I have tried to load the module gspca to be able to use my usb webcam, as I was in Feisty, but I get this error message: "FATAL: Error inserting gspca (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" The pertinent dmesg output can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/m2a306081 .  First I tried the module which came with Gutsy, and then I downloaded and compiled the one
<Turgon>  from the driver's home page: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html ; but the error stayed the same. What am I doing wrong? Thanks a lot for your time and work.
<anonA1> iositd well depending on how much I like eluveitie, you may have made my day too
<anonA1> rachel84 just ask
<iositd> anonA1, imho they're the best folk metal band i know off
<rachel84> Right! Will do! I've got a problem with user switching. When I try to switch user I just get a blank screen. Sometimes I get the black screen when I first switch, sometimes the first switch works and get a black screen when I try to switch back to the first user. I'm running Gnome with Compiz on an Intel 910GL card. Trouble is, I'm not really sure where to look to start diagnosing the thing.
<iositd> we've kind of put the channel offtopic it seems. ... back to helping oflks!
<iositd> rachel84, is there any kind of error message? can you switch to a terminal when the screen goes blank?
<rachel84> Oh... and when I get the black screen I can here the log-in box appear and type a password and hear the Ubuntu log-in music. I can ctrl-Alt-F1 to get a terminal, but I can't see any error messages anywhere (probably not looking in the right place, though)
<iositd> rachel84, have you tried to go back to the terminal you're having the login screen on? (usually it's the 7th one)
<Squawk> rachel84, dmesg or have a look in /var/log/somethingorother.log
<rachel84> Yep. Still the same black screen.
<iositd> rachel84, and you can try to kill compiz on another terminal and then go back to see if it gives you a visual
<rachel84> Nothing relevant in dmesg or Xorg.log
<timucin> anybody here can help me iptables routing with my ubuntu server?
<Squawk> timucin, what do you need?
<rachel84> Okay, I'll try killing compiz. (I'll probably disconnect from here in the process, but I'll be back.)
<killer> Squawk : can u help me pliz ?
<Squawk> killer, no idea, what do you need help with?
<iositd> rachel84, ps aux | grep compiz --> kill the one with the highest mem usage (mine is for example around 40 meg)
<iositd> !ask | killer
<ubotu> killer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<killer> how to recover that
<killer> :s
<anonA1> ah, iptables ... the deal breaker with me and ubuntu :(
<timucin> I have 4 servers on local ip and one ubuntu server with 13 puplic ip and one local ip on second nic. I need to make the routing for the web and database servers on this ubuntu server.
<iositd> killer, define "that"
<Squawk> timucin, 13 public ip's. Wow. Ok do you understand iptables and just need pointers, or need help with a total solution?
<timucin> a total solution will be asking too much. but after googling for one week and a deadline for tomorrow, a small example solution that I can edit for my setup will be excellent.
<aca_> hello
<Squawk> timucin, have you ever set up iptables rules before?
<iositd> anonA1, difference between ubuntu and windows on a laptop: windows: 2 hours top, uses swap because 3gb ram does get full, hd got full just after installing a few programs ...
<Squawk> timucin, just so I know where im starting
<killer> i had delete a partition /dev/sda1 and when i had reboot / grub block "error 64"/ i had reboot with live CD and i had do grub --recheck " after when i choose ubuntu parition it say unable to mount parition .
<Squawk> killer, I told you before (I got you now), can you mount it with slackware? if you cant then the partition is borked
<timucin> no, I have no experience with iptables before.
<iositd> anonA1, linux: 3 hours usage, hardly uses mroe then 500meg ram, and after isntalling a lot of programs it uses a total of .... *wait for it*
<iositd> 26gb ^_^
<timucin> currently, I'm using ipcop but I had to put an ubuntu server instead.
<Squawk> timucin, ok then I dont have the hour or two spare to get you right through it, however I can give you some pointers. il pm you
<timucin> I wrote the details on ubuntu forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706113
<rachel84> I'm back. Killing compiz while the screen was black had no efect
<sofiankr1> how do I know which video card I'm using?
<iositd> rachel84, have you tried to restart gdm/kdm (whichever one you use)
<anonA1> iositd 26GB of ram?
<killer> Squawk : what i can do now ?
<CorruptTerrorist> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rachel84> Yeah, ctrl-alt-backspace flickers the screen for a bit but it then settles to black again.
<sofiankr1> how do I know which video card I'm using?
<sofiankr1> and where can I get the drivers?
<iositd> anonA1, no :p hardly uses more then 500 meg of ram, the hd uses 26gb after isntalling all the programs i need and more
<anonA1> sofiankr1 dmesg and look hard
<Squawk> killer, if you cant mount the partition with slackware, then reformat the partition (have you actualy formatted it?)
<anonA1> iositd oh lol, i was confused for a sec :)
<anonA1> that's a lot of progs
<killer> Squawk: no i cant mount with slackware
<iositd> rachel84, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart if i'm right *looks at anonA1*
<killer> reformat i will delete all data on it
<killer> :s
<Dr_willis> use gdm or kdm  - not ?dm :)
<iositd> anonA1, oh yeah, and a few movies _legally_ downloaded and some music also legally downloaded
<sofiankr1> anonA1: there are too many options!
<Squawk> killer, you already said you altered the partition, so you probably borked it anyway
<anonA1> sofiankr1 ok, dmesg|grep ideo
<iositd> Dr_willis, ? substitutes for a single letter, thus it will replace it with g when using gdm and k when using kdm
<CorruptTerrorist> where can i download the alpha5 md5's?
<Squawk> timucin, I pm'd you a bit of info
<killer> Squawk ; i had delete another partition not ubuntu parition :s
<linuxuser> hello.can i use enlightment with KDE?
<CorruptTerrorist> oops. wrong chan
<Dr_willis> iositd,  i have BOTH kdm and gdm installed...
<killer> and when i had boot with live CD i had access to the parition :s
<iositd> Dr_willis i c
<sofiankr1> anonA1: I got three
<Squawk> killer, you didnt mention another partition, you said the partition you changed was /dev/sda1, and that ubuntu now cant mount that partition. That means that partition is scrweed
<anonA1> sofiankr1 ok, what about lspci|grep media
<Lettuc3> how do i connect my nokia 3110c phone via bluetooth in wammu?
<killer> Squawk: look on pm
<iositd> Lettuc3, is bluetooth working in general?
<anonA1> sofiankr1 you should be able to figure it out from that ... or pastebin the outputs for me, and i'll look
<sofiankr1> anonA1: I got nothing
<Lettuc3> iositd yes, i can browse the phone in gnome, but what i want is to retrieve my SMS messages from it.
<anonA1> sofiankr1 ok, pastebin your whole dmesg for me
<anonA1> !pastebin | sofiankr1
<ubotu> sofiankr1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Squawk> killer, I got no pm from you
<iositd> Lettuc3, i'm not sure wether that's possible without special software which i don't know :(
<Squawk> killer, dont dcc pm me, go with /query
<lyes> i've a simple question about a little problem
<Lettuc3> iositd hence wammu. but it does not want to connect.
<anonA1> lyes ask pappy, ask
<iositd> lyes: don't ask to ask, just ask :-)
<anonA1> sofiankr1 you done the pastebin yet?
<sofiankr1> anonA1: almost
<Gigahertz> bonjour tout le monde
<blahbo> hi all. after upgrading to 7.10, i found that my HDD performance is REALLY slow. plus, there are instanced of md5sum processes taking up most of my CPU
<anonA1> Gigahertz allo, parle anglais
<Gigahertz> because you are english ?
<lyes> okay, when I try to use Sound Recorder on Gnome it tells me my audio capture settings are invalid
<anonA1> because that's the channel language
<iositd> !fr | Gigahertz
<ubotu> Gigahertz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sofiankr1> anonA1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57176/
<Gigahertz> ah ok anon1
<anonA1> ^^
<CorruptTerrorist> crap
<blahbo> any ideas why my HDD performance is really bad afte rupgrading to 7.10? it took my about 3 mins to copy a 2GB file locally
<Gigahertz> tell me, you use ubuntu too ?
<iositd> blahbo, depends what you call slow. What sort of HD do you have? depending on which one, 11 meg a second isn't bad
<blahbo> iositd it just feels a lot slower. i'm running a toshiba laptpo with a core 2 duo proc.. sata disk of any kind
<CorruptTerrorist> hardy-desktop-i386.iso: FAILED MD5
<rachel84> (08:14:33 PM) iositd: rachel84, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart if i'm right *looks at anonA1*  <-- okay, that restarted the display manager and got rid of the black screen -- which is better than having to restart the whole computer.
<CorruptTerrorist> does it mean i have to download it again?
<blahbo> iositd any idea of where those md5sum processes come from? i disabled indexing in the user profile...
<jpatrick> CorruptTerrorist: yes
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: yeah
<ehsan_> I want change /media/cdrom1 to cdrom0+ubuntu
<ehsan_>  please help me
<CorruptTerrorist> oh teh noes... 2hr 15mins to wait then
<anonA1> sofiankr1 ah, looks like with your chipset (Intel 945GM) it's onboard video
<rachel84> But does it give any clues as to what the problem is?
<iositd> blahbo, md5 processes are not related to indexing afaik
<iositd> blahbo, give me a sec while i look it up
<faileas> ehsan_: you mean mountpoints?
<cafka> hi!! i have broadcom 4311 card and somethimes i get this error Ndiswrapper doesn't support monitor mode. :S  can i fix it???
<anonA1> sofiankr1 and it's using 8Meg of memory (pretty low)
<blahbo> iositd it's really strange.. there's an md5sum process that keeps trying to index a 2GB truecrypt file
<sofiankr1> anonA1: where can I get the drivers?
<lyes> can somebody help me to fix my problem
<Gigahertz> why don't you answer me ?
<sofiankr1> anonA1: some games are working, but pretty badly
<floppyshuriken> 5 min boot here...
<sofiankr1> anonA1: compiz is working great, however
<ehsan_> faileas: my cdroms mount but doesnt add cdrom1(my dvd rom) ass apt source package
<iositd> blahbo, there is a command that can limit programs to a maximum amount of cpu usage ... it isn't ideal but it would help you for now at least ... though i lost that name as well
<faileas> ahh
<anonA1> sofiankr1 i'm not surprised with that amount of Ram allocated ... it seems it uses Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<rachel84> Anyone else got any ideas about my user switching issue?
<blahbo> iositd yep, i know what you mean..... still, this is really weird.
<sofiankr1> does anyone know of a good database management system, asides from OOo, for beginners?
<sofiankr1> anonA1: that's bad?
<faileas> ehsan_: ahh.. tried editing sources.lst manually?
<blahbo> iositd it seems that md5sum is invoked when i start up firefox
<ehsan_> yes
<faileas> (after reading and understanding the man page)
<anonA1> sofiankr1 well from my initial googling, many ppl with this chipset/graphics combination have a problem with slowness
<srttsd> padang
<sofiankr1> anonA1: not at all. compiz is running as smooth as silk, but the games have these blinking black spots or squares
<iositd> blahbo, i agree, it's a wierd situation ...
<anonA1> sofiankr1 well all i can say is google "ubuntu Intel 945GM"
<sofiankr1> ok
<sofiankr1> thanks
<anonA1> as that's all i can do in this situation
<sofiankr1> rachel84: what is the problem?
<bullgard4> What is a 'software bus'? (http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/02/02/2219233.shtml)
<anonA1> sofiankr1 check this page; http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04/Issues/Intel_945GM_video_issues
<blahbo> anybody else has an idea which process could trigger md5sum indexing?
<sofiankr1> anonA1: thanks
<anonA1> thank me after your games are blazing ;)
<rachel84> When I switch users I get a black screen.
<rachel84> I can still hear that the other user using is logging in, but the screen remains black.
<anonA1> sofiankr1 don't worry about the Gnome specific stuff on that page (of course)
<sofiankr1> rachel84: can you switch users in the terminal?
<rachel84> I can ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal and log in. When I ctrl-alt-f7 back, the screen is still black, though.
<ehsan_> faileas: yes
<DuClare> And what if it isn't F7?
<x-fak> hi
<rachel84> I tired, the other numbers just in case. :-)
<sofiankr1> rachel84: are you using any graphical effects on your computer/
<x-fak> i'm trying to play 5.1 sound with vlc, but's it's defaulted to 2.0 stereo do you know why?
<Chepra> Hello! Does anyone have a short installation guide for imagemagick 6.3.x for gutsy? :)
<rachel84> Yeah, Compiz, with Deskop cube and anything else I could find that looked col.
<faileas> ehsan_: dang... not sure then
<ehsan_> faileas: but doesnt solve my problem
<sofiankr1> rachel84: maybe it's too much for your hardware? happened with me once in mandriva
<rachel84> The hardware handles it fine. It is just user switching that has a problem.
<rachel84> It is slike something isn't getting re-innited on a user switch or something.
<Jezz> so yay, ubuntu 7.04 install successfull
<Jezz> can i upgrade to 7.10 now?
<iositd> anonA1, you've heard eluveitie yet btw?
<ehsan_> faieas: i change all cdrom to cdrom1 and cdrom1 to cdrom
<Jezz> and how do i install graphic drivers?
<anonA1> iositd i have downloaded some, but can't listen to it here (at work ;) )
<Jezz> i have a nvidia geforce 8600gt
<aLeSD> hi all . how can I change the kde theme in ubuntu ... I mean I'm using amarok and I want to change the fonts
<aLeSD> ??
<iositd> Jezz, system -> administration -> restricted drivers -> make sure they are all thicked
<anonA1> sofiankr1 here's another page that might help http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/
<iositd> anonA1, you're doin this while at work? lol nice ...
<sofiankr1> rachel84: do all the users have the same compiz settings?
<anonA1> iositd haha yeah
<Jezz> ok back
<Kutag1> Hey all. I got a problem I think.....
<anonA1> hey does ubuntu come with glxgears installed in the default install?
<sofiankr1> anonA1: thanks! I've managed to install the driver
<Jezz> how can i upgrade to 7.10?
<Kutag1> I got a nvidia Geforce FX5500 graphics card
<iositd> anonA1, yeah it does for me ... but let me check
<Jezz> i have 7.04 now
<anonA1> sofiankr1 that should make a difference
<iositd> yush
<Jezz> and i also need to install graphic drivers
<sofiankr1> anonA1: hopefully
<bullgard4> aLeSD: You will probably get more satisfactory answers in #kubuntu.
<Kutag1> but when looking at Screen and Graphics it shows that I use the drivers for Nvidia geforce 4
<rachel84> I have just created the second user - the one I am trying to switch to -- so they will have whatever the default is. Not sure.
<anonA1> iositd don't worry. I was going to ask sofiankr1 to do a glxgears FPS check before and after installing and configuring the drivers to see the difference
<aLeSD> bullgard4 :)
<x-fak> do you know why i have some horizontal tearint while playing videos (8600 gts ubutnu 7.10 proprietary drivers) ?
<iositd> anonA1, it does have it installed by default :-)
<anonA1> iositd ah excellent
<aLeSD> bullgard4: the problem is that I'm usint from ubuntu based system ... I won't install kde
<Kutag1> Hey ppl, I think I got a problem.
<Kutag1> I got a nvidia Geforce FX5500 graphics card but when going to System-Administration-Screen and Graphics at the graphics card drivers tab, I see that it has the nvidia Geforce 4 drivers.....
<CorruptTerrorist> 12% of 694MB with 1hr 59mins...
<Kutag1> by manually changing it, it stays at nvidia Geforce 4 (generic) drivers
<Kutag1> anyone got an idea?
<sofiankr1> rachel84: my best guess is... there's something corrupt about the partition. try reformatting it
<iositd> !anyone | Kutag1
<ubotu> Kutag1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<x-fak> do you know if i can enable v-sync for playing videos with nvidia?
<iositd> Kutag1, try the ones from the nvidia site
<bardyr> Kutag1, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Kutag1> Ok ty bardyr, Ill try out your command
<bardyr> Kutag1, dont try them from nvidia.com unless you know what you are doing, it will break your system
<Kutag1> never intended to do so
<Kutag1> couldnt find linux drivers anyway
<Kutag1> downloading the drivers...
<bullgard4> aLeSD:  Synaptic: "A versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE."
<Kutag1> anything special that I have to do after having the drivers installed to doublecheck that I got the correct drivers?
<bardyr> x-fak, you can do it with nvidia-settings
<anonA1> Kutag1 you might be better off doing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common" then "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Kutag1> ok ill try that one then now
<x-fak> bardyr, ok i need nvidia-settings
<Kutag1> ok I'll restart my PC now
<Kutag1> be right back
<bardyr> x-fak, if you use the binary gfx drivers you already have them
<bardyr> s/them/it
<anonA1> heh, his next question will be how to disable the nvidia splash screen ;)
<x-fak> bardyr, do you know how to check this setting?
<iositd> anonA1, thank goodness it doesn't show for me
<anonA1> ah maybe it writes the "nologo" into xorg.conf now
<wookienz> hi, just intsalled ubuntu and basic lamp. i have a group called ftp and a user assigned to the group. in the .ini for proftpd i have the user and group stipulated. however it wont let me use my ftp program to write to anything other that the users home dir. have do i change permissions such that the user can write to the /var/www dir?
<cambazz> hello anyone using the nvidia driver
<cambazz> I can not figure out how to use dual screen
<bardyr> x-fak, in nvidia-settings go to X server Xvideo settings
<x-fak> i'm using it but i dont know how to configure it, i'm new
<bardyr> cambazz, nvidia-settings
<bardyr> x-fak, alt + f2 and type in nvidia-settings and hit enter
<anonA1> cambazz yeah, and it's easy from there
<x-fak> bardyr, thanks a lot for help i'll try this
<cambazz> ok
<cambazz> I need to restart x now
<chazco> Hi... i just built ffmpeg and am hoping to make a .deb using checkinstall. How can I find out the depends for the build?
<wookienz> how do i change what permission a user has to a certain dir?
<Kutag1> Oh another question: When starting up my PC with Ubuntu, I get the following: "Kinit: trying to resume from (some folders)" then on following line "Kinit: No resume Image" and a bit later an error with "request region 4300-433F" problem..... What is wrong here? :S
<anonA1> Kutag1 that's for kerberos ...
<artti> Is sda1 same as hda1?
<iositd> artti, no
<CorruptTerrorist> can you download the iso's via torrent?
<Kutag1> AnonA1, would you mind explaining me what Kerberos is?
<Kutag1> CorruptTerrorist, yeah you can
<iositd> CorruptTerrorist, yes
<faileas> artti: HDA= IDE SDA is IDE for the new kernels, SCSI for everything
<Kutag1> You need BitTorrent client for that
<Kutag1> BitTorrent is somewhere in the add/remove software section....
<artti> I wanted to do performance boost using tutorial.
<anonA1> Kutag1 well it's related to authentication and logins etc ... if you don't know what it is you probably don't need to know :)
<CorruptTerrorist> i need the iso so i can install linux :P . i use uTorrent constantly
<anonA1> Kutag1 it must be related to KDEs login? I'm guessing here
<Kutag1> Well, I want to know whether it is a problem or not. The error related to request region 4300-433F?
<Kutag1> I'm using the plain Ubuntu, with GNOME
<pale-yaf1> hi, how to enable mod_userdir?
<Jezz> hello, can someone help me?
<iositd> Jezz, just ask
<Jezz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706188
<Jezz> i made a thread
<Jezz> how do you install graphic drivers?
<Jezz> i have installed ubuntu 7.04
<Jezz> do i need to upgrade to 7.10?
<anonA1> Kutag1 doesn't really look like it, but look here if you are concerned; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148
<Kutag1> Jezz, it is always a good idea to stay up to date :P
<iositd> Jezz, you can install the graphics drivers via system->adminstration->restricted drivers (i lost that command that was give before)
<Jezz> okay
<Kutag1> ok ty anonA1, I'll have a look
<x-fak> is there a way to bind a sound when an usb peripheral is plugged in just like into windows?
<kane77> how can I view the boot output after I log in?
<anonA1> Kutag1 kerberos is used with samba sometimes (depending on your configuration)
<iositd> Jezz, and iso's can be burned by double clicking them. It might not look like much, but the program works like a charm
<Jezz> "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<Jezz> ok cool
<iositd> Jezz, then you don't need the restricted drivers :-)
<linux__> hi ppl
<Jezz> oh but my resolution looks pretty weird now?
<linux__> need some help :P:D
<linux__> whit steam ;))
<iositd> Jezz, for just data burning you can use k3b (system->administration->synaptic->search for it, or type sudo apt-get install k3b in console)
<Kutag1> Steam huh.... I hate Steam :P
<linux__> i have instaled cedega 5.2.9
<linux__> after installed steam whit cedega
<Jezz> thnx
<anonA1> steam made me stop playing games online
<linux__> but when i whana open steam shis sayng to me another process in use
<frold> Whats the .daa format? A windows format or?
<iositd> frold, it's a poweriso format yes
<linux__> windows format i tink
<faileas> erf
<Jezz> daa is poweriso
<linux__> mai instalation kit is .exe
<faileas> its a disk image format supported by a single programme
 * faileas wonders whats wrong with ISOs
<Jezz> how can i change desktop resolution?
<iositd> faileas, not just a single program, i think that the total comes to a whole total of 3 programs (2 of those are convertors)
<frold> hmmmm - crapy download then :D
<iositd> Jezz, system->preferences->resolution
<Jezz> thnx
<Kutag1> What the heck, now when trying to run Terminal it just shows a blank window (no window borders or whatever :S )
<Jezz> cool
 * Kutag1 sighs
<Jezz> wow i kinda like this
<faileas> iositd: i mean, nothing but that opens it ;p
<Jezz> everything works out of the box, no av needed etc.
<linux__> now i will try open whit cross :P:D
<Jezz> maybe i dont install windows again XD
<linux__> maiby it will work
<faileas> lol
<Jezz> but then i need office, is there office for linux?
<linux__> jezz xp sucks >:P
<Kutag1> Jezz, I would install windows on a seperate partition, just for the games :P
<Kutag1> Jezz, ti is pre-installed for Ubuntu
<Jezz> well i dont game
<Kutag1> Applications-->Office
<iositd> faileas, well the convertors open it 2 :p but they write an iso from it immediately, so yeah i get your point :-)
<Jezz> ah
<Jezz> great
<Kutag1> :)
<Kutag1> Well Jezz, then it doesn't seem you need Windows anymore :P
<Jezz> one question then, can i upgrade to 7.10?
<Kutag1> For 99% of the tasks, there is a linux tool
<Swian> or you can create a virtual machine and run windows on that
<Kutag1> Yeah I thought there was an upgrader... let me check
<Jezz> or do i need a new installation?
<Swian> there is
<iositd> Kutag1, 99? in my case that's 100% ;-)
<Swian> you can go to update manager
<linux__> is an updrage from feisty to gusty ?
<CorruptTerrorist> are the torrents as fast as the mirrors?
<Jezz> ok so there is bittorent, usenet clients for linux?
<Swian> and it should let you upgrade from there
<Kutag1> btw it is Kutagh not Kutag1 :P and I know 1 thing that you dont need in Linux... anti-virus :P
<Swian> bittornado client
<iositd> Jezz, if you need a program, you can search for them in synaptic :-) sometimes that's even faster then asking :p
<linux__> fuck antivirus for wat :D
<kane77> Jezz, the best torrent client imo is ktorrent
<Jezz> cool
<auntieNeo> ugh... I've broken my fonts... I was messing with .fonts.config and friends and now all my apps use wierd fonts. How do I revert the fonts to the way they were when I installed kubuntu? I already tried removing .font*, but it's still messed up
<Jezz> thnx gonna look there
<jussi01> !ohmy | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kutag1> AuntieNeo, I believe you can do it somewhere in your appearance location. Let me look
<linux__> a
<linux__> sry :P:D
<iositd> oh come on. .. that's just normal language imo
<Kutag1> System-->Preferences-->Appearance
<Kutag1> go to the Font tab
<Jezz> actually, this is almost easier then windows hehee
<Kutag1> Now you should be able to change the fonts
<cambazz_> hello is there a way to .install ubuntu so that it asks for which packages to install
<Jezz> just need to learn some terminal commands
<Kutag1> Jezz, indeed ;)
<Kutag1> Or maybe not at all...
<toogreen> Hi everyone, have a prob, I chose not to install grub at install cuz i didnt want it to overwrite my original partition on my EeePC, but now I'd like to install it, but to (HD1,1) - how can i do this from the live cd?
<cambazz_> I changed the ip address to static and now it is majorly screwed up
<Jezz> wow no sound drivers, video drivers needed :D everything just works
<cambazz_> I can login but then I am getting black screen
<Kutag1> haha yeah long live Ubuntu :)
<anonA1> oops, gotta dash
<anonA1> ciao
<iositd> ciao honey
<Kutag1> Im also fond of Ubuntu right after using it
<KemrinH> Hey everyone
<cambazz_> well ctrl alt F1
<cambazz_> does not work as well
<Jezz> ah i can even acces my ntsf drives
<Kutag1> I especially like the Cube feature with my skydome
<Squawk> Hey chaps, no reason not to just remove all the UUID entries in fstab and replace with the actual devices (eg /dev/sda1) is there? uuid's are just confusing
<cambazz_> my computer has gone blind
<mohbana> is adobee reader on the repos?
<KemrinH> Has anyone here interacted much with the phone service known as GrandCentral?
<Kutag1> Mohbana, you don't need Adobe Reader
<EnvoyRising> cambazz_ did you do a ctrl alt f7 afterwards?
<CorruptTerrorist> are the torrents as fast as the mirrors? sorry, no nick highlighting
<mohbana> Kutag1, i think i do evince doesn't render fonts that good
<Kutag1> CorruptTerrorist, nope usually the torrents are slower
<chazco> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<iositd> CorruptTerrorist, they are sometimes faster, sometimes slower, but they have the advantage that you can resume them later
<Kutag1> Well, then I would look around
<Kutag1> Torrents are not downloading from a server but from other users
<EnvoyRising> mohbana:: unless you need to work with pdf files that have form entries
<faileas> in my experience torrents are slower but more reliable
<CorruptTerrorist> considering the fact that i have a slow conection anyways... is it not worth it being able to resume later?
<iositd> faileas, i usually get rather high speeds on torrents (as in 500+)
<Kutag1> I usually use torrents when I need to download large files
<chazco> Is it safe to use the Medibuntu repo to install ffmpeg?
<Kutag1> CorruptTerrorist, it is actually worth it if you got a slow connection
<EnvoyRising> chazco: thats what i always used back in the day
<faileas> iositd: the best i got was 200 kbps ;p
<gopp> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<EnvoyRising> chazco: but thats been forever, so i don't know if they've changed at all
<Jezz> and how do you get those effects?
<CorruptTerrorist> Kutag1, is it worth waiting 10 weeks for a cd?
<iositd> faileas, the best i had so far was 2 meg a second on a torrent .... which wasn't a peak because it kept it there the whole time :-)
<chazco> EnvoyRising - Ok... i compiled it myself but i reinstall Ubuntu about once a week, and solving the ffmpeg deps can be chaos
<Jezz> berryl? or i dunno what it is called
<CorruptTerrorist> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Jezz> but i saw it on YT
<iositd> Jezz, compiz :-)
<Jezz> oh
<Kutag1> CorruptTerrorist, I just let my PC on overnight and downloaded it then xD
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: i keep the CDs handy for others ;p
<Kutag1> then burned the CD to my HD
<mad_max02> Jezz, if u installed ubuntu and video card drivers just start compiz :D
<Kutag1> I mean the iso to my CD
<Jezz> how?
<iositd> EnvoyRising, i've got it all running now, video, wireless and sound ;-)
 * faileas should have brought it for the LUG
<EnvoyRising> chazco: i wish i had that kind of time on my hands. not to mention, without a lan connection, doing anything linux related can be a hastle
<thesaint4444> hi guys, anyone familiar with the ubuntu style apache 2.2 vhost setup? how do the virtual.conf file, default vhost and site vhost files fit together? I am having some trouble getting it to work...
<Kutag1> Jezz, "sudo apt-get install compiz" I think
<Jezz> ok
<EnvoyRising> (as opposed to wifi..which is a nightmare)
<Kutag1> or just go to System-Administration-Synaptic
<tanath> last update broke amsn: http://pastebin.ca/916219
<mad_max02> Kutag1, compiz is installed in ubuntu
<gothy> EnvoyRising, no way, once i knew what to do, it was a charm :P
<Kutag1> and search for Compiz
<mad_max02> no need to install compiz
<Kutag1> mad_max02 I still had to enable it
<chazco> EnvoyRising - Building it took about 10 minutes... if you mean the reinstalls i often dont have much choice :)
<mad_max02> its already installed
<Jezz> compiz is already the newest version.
<Jezz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 186 not upgraded.
<Jezz> so how do i start it now?
<bardyr> EnvoyRising, wifi is easy!
<Kutag1> Hmmm.....
<gothy> Kutag1, most systems just miss xserver-xgl :-)
<tanath> can anyone help?
<Kutag1> Then it should be probably xserver-xgl to be installed yet
<gothy> bardyr, it can be a real pain if it doesnt work (take my atheros 5007 eg for example)
<bardyr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kane77> Jezz, what version are you on?
<Jezz> 7.04
<mad_max02> Jezz, just type compiz ffs
<bardyr> gothy, ndiswrapper fixes everything :)
<EnvoyRising> bardyr: wifi is easy on ubuntu assuming your hardware...im working with the intel wifi iwl4965..if you know anything, you know that the iwlwifi module is a bit buggy at the moment
<mad_max02> Jezz, open terminal and type compiz
<Jezz> oooh
<Jezz> ok
<Jezz> lol
<Kutag1> Jezz, you got in system-preferences-advanced desktop effects settings?
<Jezz> eh
<tanath> bardyr, if that was directed at me, i already stated the problem
<gothy> bardyr, sometimes it does ... but i got it to work with madwifi and it works perfectly now :-)
<tanath> last update broke amsn: http://pastebin.ca/916219
<EnvoyRising> and madwifi...ech...talk about ugly
<pc04> MIRC
<Jezz> woah i enabled desktop effects and then i got a white screen
<Jezz> :O
<mad_max02> lol
<Jezz> when i type compiz in terminal i get this:
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Jezz> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<Jezz> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<FloodBot3> Jezz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jezz> ok
<Kutag1> Strange
<Jezz> i think its using opengl and not my video card
<Kutag1> try this: "compiz --replace"
<ennse> any way to reset 'passwd'? it wontl et me use my 'old' password
<CorruptTerrorist> http://www.speedtest.net/result/238247189.png
<phw> Is there such a thing like an IMAP Browser (like for FTP) ?
<Avernos> hello
<Kutag1> phw, you want to use something else then the normal FTP browser?
<tanath> can anyone help with this? i updated amsn this morning and it broke: http://pastebin.ca/916219
<hc> phw, nautilus can browse ftp by default (it's the default file browser)
<hc> tanath, please explain the problem here?
<phw> Kutag: no i want to access my imap directory on my providers server
<Floris> Hello. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 6.06 on a SuperMicro server with two Intel 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controllers. I've described my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702209
<Avernos> i have reinstalled windows and tried to fix grub, grub recognice the old windows that is gone now and doenst load the partition, can anyone help me
<tanath> hc, the problem is, i updated, and it doesn't run anymore. i ran it from the terminal and got that output
<mad_max02> tanath, just reinstall the package
<Floris> Anyone willing to have a look at that thread?
<EnvoyRising> hc: ever get your wifi and video playing nicely?
<tanath> mad_max02, trying that now
<hc> EnvoyRising, yeah, just perfectly
<hc> EnvoyRising, with madwifi :p
<hc> tanath, you can grab their source and recompile it
<EnvoyRising> hc: good to hear that I at least pointed you in the right direction..somewhat, lol
<hc> EnvoyRising, yeah you did :-)
<tomasso> what happens with libgdk libpango and libpng ? to make openoffice or firefox work I have to downgrade, and if I downgrade the icons are not shown :S im stuck on this
<Kutag1> phw, go to Places-Connect
<Jezz> woah i got a white screen
<Jezz> i had to reboot
<tanath> hc, well, i'm using the package in the repo... shouldn't need to compile it
<Kutag1> and select then FTP and insert something
<Jezz> i could alt tab then i saw something but something is wrong
<tomasso> when I run those i get stuff like libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol
<hc> tanath, the package in the repo isn't the latest version which it will tell you on start up
<Jezz> i need vid card drivers i think
<Kutag1> Jezz, did you try "compiz --replace"?
<Jezz> yes
<hc> Jezz, what video card do you have?
<Jezz> 8600gt
<phw> Kutag: i do _not_ need an ftp-tool. I need to access my imap directory via the imap protocoll
<tanath> hc, it did before, but it just updated again this morning. i thought it might be now... only it's broken
<mad_max02> Jezz, did u install video card drivers properly ?
<Jezz> and it reacts kinda slow i think it doesnt have drivers yet
<phw> to the public: is there a tool to browse IMAP directories _like_ an FTP program?
<Jezz> i didnt install anything lol
<tanath> hc, mad_max02, it's still not working
<mad_max02> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Kutag1> Jezz, did you try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" to get nvidia drivers?
<tanath> after a reinstall that is
<mad_max02> Jezz, dude u gotta install video card drivers properly
<Jezz> oh
<hc> tanath, it might've been updated, but the latest version is on their site. Also, by recompiling you rule out that it is corrupted or anything else wrong with it
<Jezz> ok kutagl gonna try that
<mad_max02> tanath, dude remove the package with synaptics (complete removal) and then install it again
<tanath> hc, well, it was working fine before the update, so obviously there's a bug
<lilleman> I am trying to get my Benq 19" FP92W monitor to work as a secondary monitor to my Macbook pro. But it is just blank. I got the extra wide desktop and everything, but the modeline or something is wrong.
<mad_max02> Jezz, do you have nvidia video card ?
<Avernos> how can i reload the script of ubuntu that searches for the partitions and set them up in grub? i tried with the installed, but doenst allow me because i am not formatting the / partition
<hc> mad_max02, he said he has an nvidia geforce 8600 GT
<Jezz> yes
<mad_max02> hm
<tanath> mad_max02, i'm hesitant to do that because i'm not sure how many settings & such would be removed in a purge
<mad_max02> some users reported problems with that card
<Jezz> but i tried kutagls command and now its downloading someting
<hc> tanath, does it matter wether settings go lost when you can't even start it now?
<EnvoyRising> reason number 14323 why I prefer ubuntu irc over microsoft live chat help: technicians use words like "dude" "bro" "thingy" "cool" "winblowz" etc
<mad_max02> tanath, I think that ur settings are stored in /home/user/.amsn
<Kutag1> Jezz, it is downloading nvidia drivers ;)
<Floris> Hello. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 6.06 on a SuperMicro server with two Intel 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controllers. I've described my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702209  ---  Anyone willing to have a look at that thread and help me out with this?
<Jezz> :D
<hc> EnvoyRising, i don't think that's reason number 14323, that one is 13423 ;-)
<Jezz> ok and now its done
<tanath> hc, it does when lots of things are tweaked, and i can't remember everything, and i don't want to lose logs or anything
<EnvoyRising> hc: typo, sorry
<mad_max02> tanath, just backup ur .amsn directory
<Jezz> so now its downloaded, do i need to install it?
<tanath> mad_max02, purging won't affect that? maybe i should... yeah
<hc> 14323 was that it all will work in the end, no matter how difficult it might seem at first
<Kutag1> ok Jezz, try again "compiz --replace"
<tanath> k
<Jezz> you sure its installed?
<Kutag1> you already installed it automatically
<hc> Jezz, apt-get install installs it after it downloads it by itself
<Jezz> coz i dont see diffirence
<EnvoyRising> hc: guess i should have copied directly over from the "linux pwns" database instead of trying to touch type it
<hc> lol
<Kutag1> I think that Jezz is going to restart his PC :P
<mad_max02> Jezz, dude :D you need to reboot after install :D
<faileas> EnvoyRising: not everyone here hates windows ;p
<Jezz> oh
<Jezz> ok lol
<Jezz> ok brb then
<hc> faileas, what? you sure?
<mad_max02> hehehe
<faileas> hc: i don't ;p
<Kutag1> too bad, wanted him to get the white screen as a last reminder ;P
<mad_max02> faileas, I dont hate windows I just stopped using it
<faileas> mad_max02: i use it less than i did before ;p
<lilleman> I need some xorg.conf-master to get my 19" benq FP92W working... plz :)
<faileas> but as things are, its more, it dosen't matter what OS i'm on, it does what i want it to
<EnvoyRising> faileas: i don't hate windows (though, i DO hate vista), i just hate their customer support, lol
<mad_max02> faileas, gave me so much sh*t in the past 15 years that I finally decided to get over it :
<Kutag1> btw mad_max02, the terminal is acting kinda weird...when trying to launch it, I just get a white screen without borders on the location of where the terminal would be
<mad_max02> :D
<Kutag1> I think that my drivers are kinda %&*@%*&
<faileas> EnvoyRising: i don't use the costomer support.i use IRC ;p
<mad_max02> Kutag1, u cant run it at all ??
<faileas> mad_max02: wierdly i
<EnvoyRising> faileas: touche
<mad_max02> Kutag1, try setting ur desktop effects to normal and then run it
<faileas> 've never had any non user stupidty caused problems ;p
<Kutag1> mad_max02, it just doesnt want to appear properly. I get a white screen the size of the terminal
<mad_max02> Kutag1, then run glxgears
<Jezz> well i dont see no diffirence
<hc> EnvoyRising, another one is that techs from linux world can admit there's a bug in their software, where m$ techs just say "no that ain't a bug, that's a feature"
<mad_max02> I get about 20.000fps with glxgears so I'm sure that drivers are working properly
<Jezz> but doesnt ubuntu has something like device manager?
<Kutag1> gah now it is removing nvidia-glx
<Kutag1> :S
<Kutag1> and installed nvidia-glx-new
<Jezz> so how do i see if its installed now
<Jezz> i dont see no diffirence
<Kutag1> but that fixed the issue
<hc> Jezz, run compiz --replace again
<Squawk> jezz, what exactly is it you want to do with "device manage"?
<EnvoyRising> hc: more like "yeah, its a bug, but lets just call it a feature. Example, AVN locking in position if you exit from the right instead of above, and im-switch locking keyboard input unless you tweak dead keys)
<Jezz> hm and then restart pc again 0.0
<Kutag1> 2375+ I'm getting
<Jezz> em checking if all the drivers are installed
<hc> EnvoyRising, yeah sort of like that
<mad_max02> Kutag1, I'm using nvidia driver for the repos
<tanath> mad_max02, purging it had no effect
<mad_max02> its the most stable driver
<hc> EnvoyRising, the only thing that i'm using windows for is for games, since they still run better on it
<Jezz> allright if i quit the drivers are NOT installed lol
<EnvoyRising> hc: good thing is, at least as far as i've seen, there is usually a discussion before they leave a bug and relabel it as a feature
<gold44> is there an utility that can start and stop a hole bunch of services with easy to use menu , like sysvconfig >
<gold44> ?
<wu47345> FlorisNL: maybe this one will help you: http://agenda.clustermonkey.net/index.php/Tuning_Intel_e1000_NICs
<Kutag1> and while running glxgears it says "Error: API mismatch: this NVIDIA driver component has version 100.14.19, but the kernel module's version does not match. Please make sure tha tthe kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version
<Kutag1> and im getting an average of 5k DPS now
<EnvoyRising> hc: that was me until i realized that a) i don't play games too much any more (not enough time) and two, i've fallin in love with a few open source games
<Jezz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mad_max02> well that kinda low
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Root visual is not a GL visual
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Jezz> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<FloodBot3> Jezz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlorisNL> Thanks wu47345, I'll have a look.
<userwald0> is xfs a recommended file system for a raid lms install?
<Kutag1> mad_max02 I got a geforce FX5500
<userwald0> or is ext3 better?
<Jezz> something wrong i guess
<EnvoyRising> hc: something about playing a game, being pissed because something doesn't work right, then complaining to the devs to have them address it immediately. that or submitting the patch myself :P
<Kutag1> I hit a max of 61XX FPS
<Kutag1> lowest was in the upper 3XXX region
<Kutag1> highest now 63XX
<mad_max02> what drivers are you using atm ?
<Kutag1> when setting the desktop effects to normal, it downloaded nvidia-glx-new
<frold> howto run a .iso file without burning it?
<Kutag1> so I guess nvidia-glx-new
<unholymarriage> could someone recommend a good gui frontend to the shred command or some similar type utility ??
<FlorisNL> wu47345, where would the modprobe.conf file be located?
<Kutag1> Frold, you cant install Ubuntu by running it
<lilleman> Please, I am so close to get this second screen working. I just cant see the problem in my xorg.conf.
<EnvoyRising> frold: mount it
<hc> EnvoyRising, yeah that's great :-)
<CorruptTerrorist> frold, you have to burn it... no ther option
<hc> EnvoyRising, though i'm a dev of a game that's a mod of hl2dm :(
<frold> its not ubuntu I have as a iso
<Kutag1> CorruptTerrorist, it depends on the iso
<EnvoyRising> hc: i guess being on the dev team itself helps. what mod are you on?
<Kutag1> cant Ubuntu mount it automatically?
<hc> EnvoyRising, sourceforts :-)
<Kutag1> try doubleclicking it
<EnvoyRising> hc: checking it out right...now
<Jezz> so when i type that compiz command i get this:
<mad_max02> Kutag1, I'm using extra desktop effects and nvidia drivers from repos
<Jezz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Root visual is not a GL visual
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Jezz> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Jezz> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<FloodBot3> Jezz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hc> EnvoyRising, www.sourcefortsmod.com
<frold> okay Kutag1, EnvoyRising, CorruptTerrorist In XP I had a deamon tool you dont have that to ubuntu...
<m0u5e> anyone know how to change the ugly peach colored wallpaper that ubuntu gutsy has by default whenever booting up?
<hc> !themes | m0u5e
<Jezz> oh soryr lol
<laughzilla> hi :) i tried to install all the files that seemed relevant to play .swf files in ubuntu ... yet my Movie Player still says i have a general error to play the file with GStream. what should i be sure to install to play .swf in ubuntu ? :)
<m0u5e> hc: no matterh what it always appears prior to my wallpaper loading
<EnvoyRising> frold: you talking about daemon tools? good stuff. anyways ,linux comes with that built in
<gopp> any one here use ebox
<unholymarriage> you can run a iso in a virtual machine..i use virtualbox...but it wont work to install it
<wu47345> FlorisNL: oh, in ubuntu it's /etc/modprobe.d/options
<m0u5e> hc, i'm talking about that peach colored default wallpaper you see before everything loads
<userwald0> frold, you can either mount it, or you can use a cdrom emumaltor, just search for "linux mounting an iso" in google and you'll get a bunch of hits
<ubotu> m0u5e: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hc> m0u5e, you can change the screen before your wallpaper as well, it might be a little bit of searching but tis' there
<EnvoyRising> not sure if this will work, but i'm going to try...
<m0u5e> hc: is it related to the theme? I already tried to change it with gconf-editor
<hc> m0u5e, themes aren ot just wallpapers, they govern the whole system of graphical stuff
<Kutag1> Well the terminal appears normal now
<Jezz> so how do install the nvidia drivers properly now?
<mad_max02> good
<Kutag1> and agian not
<m0u5e> hc: i've tried different themes, but no matter what that peach color is always there :X
<mad_max02> Jezz, go to Restricted drivers manager and install it :D
<EnvoyRising> !mount | frold
<ubotu> frold: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<EnvoyRising> i guess it does work :P
<Kutag1> mad_max02, after enabling extra desktop effects terminal is again white
<EnvoyRising> just not exactly what i wanted to refer you to
<mad_max02> did u restart after driver change ?
<userwald0> frold, there is a similar tool to the daemon tool that i have used on other distros called cdemu
<mad_max02> ctrl+alt+backspace
<hc> m0u5e, i've found it to work when i looked for themes ... it's not the theme, but one of the other optinos ....
<hc> gimme a sec while i look
<Kutag1> mad_max02, not yet
<mad_max02> :)
<mad_max02> I'm off to lunch
<m0u5e> hc, thx
<Kutag1> but I restarted after "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Kutag1> and then the terminal became bugged
<crzedmonk> hi
<phaylontis> yo
<Kutag1> so I dont think that that is the problem IMO
<EnvoyRising> frold: you still around?
<Jezz> yay i had my first system freeze :O
<Kutag1> LOL Jezz.. xD
<Kutag1> restarting PC again
<frold> yep yep.. searching for more about cdemu...
<frold> that mounting seems very advance....
<hc> m0u5e, if i'm correct, go to http://www.gnome-look.org and look under splash screens :-)
<m0u5e> hc, alright thx ill try that
<jtravnick> can somebody help me get my network running? or at least point me to a good howto?
<hc> jtravnick, what' sup with your network?
<EnvoyRising> i guess not. i found a script that lets you mount images from nautilus context menu
<encrypt3d> Does anyone have a spare moment to help me with an annoying problem.  99% of the time when rebooting Gusty on my Dell XP@410 it will hang on the Ubuntu Splash screen.  Any ideas how to fix this?  Thanks
<EnvoyRising> hc: whats your dev name on that mod?
<Jezz> hoooooow do you install nvidia drivers
<hc> EnvoyRising, HisChild
<hc> EnvoyRising, now guess where this one comes from :p
<Jezz> or i need windows :O
<EnvoyRising> hc: castles? lol
<jtravnick> hc have three systems two running fedora and than my desktop running ubuntu the only system anyone can see is my laptop cant see eather desktops
<hc> EnvoyRising, hahaha :(
<hc> EnvoyRising,  no :P
<frold> userwald0: which one to download: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93175&package_id=256719&release_id=563855 couldnt find it in add programs
<mohbana> this is lame, adobe have made a repo for yum but didn't make one for apt
<hc> jtravnick, can you get online with all three of them? do you use the same hub/switch/router for all of them? are they on the same network?
<jtravnick> when I go to network the laptop shows up as "SFTP File Transfer on localhost
<_Andrew> mohbana, You can use alien to make a deb file
<jtravnick> hc yes all three can get on the internet are concected to a router
<EnvoyRising> hc: i don't think i'm a big enough game junky to guess. reminds me of cube only because you can build stuff
<tanath> hc, i installed the amsn package from the site, and now i get a popup error that says 'tkcximage failed to load'. i've seen that error before, but forgot how it was fixed
<DB42> how do i check if i have any ports opened ?
<EnvoyRising> hc: do envy you. wish i was on a mod/ dev team.. my green thumb is itching for a bit of coding
<hc> tanath, you probably have to install that package yourself afterwards
<Jezz> why does restricted driver manager i dont need drivers
<hc> EnvoyRising, if you apply i can probably give you a good word in there :p
<Jezz> i dont have nvidia drivers yet
<EnvoyRising> mohbana, they did make one for apt
<jtravnick> hc ive tried NFS and Samba but can never get to my desktop off anything else
<mohbana> EnvoyRising, where is it?
<hc> EnvoyRising, do you happen to know about networking fedora and ubuntu together? *points at jtravnick*
<tanath> hc, apparently... didn't seem to have checked for that dependency.
<mohbana> http://www.adobeforums.com/webx/.3bc38853, look at the last post
<EnvoyRising> hc: seems a bit vague... i thought networking was os agnostic?
<DB42> is the default 7.10 kernel tick-less ??
<jtravnick> the laptop is running fedora6 and have no idea what i did back than to make it work
<hc> EnvoyRising, yeah ... he wants  his 3 systems linked together ... but i haven't done that yet in linux :p
<hc> tanath, that happens more when compiling programs (lives holds my current record with 10+ packages missing)
<hc> jtravnick, second ... i'm not that well with networking so someone else will have to do that one for you
<frold> ill fucking burn that iso - seems much easier :D
<floppyshuriken> 4 min boot up time is unacceptable, what can I do?
<tanath> hc, still not working :/
<tanath> hc, same error
<jtravnick> hc k thanks anyway
<EnvoyRising> mohbana: just a sec, net connection being slow. think you need to ad a reop
<EnvoyRising> repo*
<DB42> anybody here know if the 7.10 default kernel is tick-less ?
<hc> frold, you can just do something like sudo mkdir *insert mountpoint here* mount -o loop *insert iso file name* *insert mount point*
<tanath> hc, this person had the same problem. no help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/amsn-failed-to-load-tkcximage-615431/
<EnvoyRising> mohbana: ah, its in the medibuntu repo..
<hc> frold: wait ... missing an && between here* && mount -o
<EnvoyRising> mohbana: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-811-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-gutsy-gibbon.html then just sudo apt-get acroread
<frold> hc; thank you but I burn it....
<mohbana> EnvoyRising, ok but what i was getting to was adobe are hosting adobe reader on their servers
<hc> frold, ok :-)
<mohbana> thanks tho
<cafka> is broadcom 4311 compatible with ubuntu 7.04 ????
<brobostigon> !hcl | cafka
<ubotu> cafka: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<EnvoyRising> mohbana: you mean fedora is hosting adobe reader on the servers?
<CorruptTerrorist> ubuntu now uses a light diarrhoea-brown as it's main color
<frold> hc: its over my Im new to Ubuntu/linux desktop level :D
<grub> hey
<hc> frold, hmm? sorry ain't really getting it
<mohbana> EnvoyRising, i mean adobe is hosting it on their servers
<floppyshuriken> im configuring grub, should I remove quiet splash if I want to see the ubuntu logo when I boot?
<frold> hc: its over my noob level... to start mounting things...
<EnvoyRising> mohbana: sorry, a bit slow right now. i see what you'er saying. teh rpm is on the adobe site
<hc> frold, ah i see :-)
<EnvoyRising> frold: did you ever sort out your iso issue?
<hc> tanath, what package were you missing?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<frold> EnvoyRising: yep, by burning it....
<tanath> hc, tk8.5
<EnvoyRising> frold: you didn't have to burn it :|
<tanath> hc, and the snack library
<Kutag1> here I am again
<mohbana> EnvoyRising, yes! ubuntu is very popular i am surprised they didn't include a .deb package
<EnvoyRising> frold: could have saved you a disc :-\
<tanath> hc, those were removed when i uninstalled the repo version
<tanath> hc, i installed them again, but no go
<EnvoyRising> mohbana: maybe its a redhat thing
<hc> tanath, you might have to compile it with the -dev versions of those as well
<frold> I know - but mounting and cdemu EnvoyRising was over my level - Im proud Im even was able to convert the .daa file to .iso using poweriso
<tanath> hc, well, i'm using their package actually
<hc> tanath, "their" package?
<EnvoyRising> frold: no. i found a "dee dee dee" method.. that would have allowed you to right click and select mount, lol
<tanath> hc, i really shouldn't need to compile. i've found that leads to unnecessary problems at times
<EnvoyRising> for the record. I apologize if me saying "dee dee dee method" offended anyone
<tanath> hc, the official amsn package
<frold> EnvoyRising: too late, but thanks :D
<markit> hi, I do need to install an older version of the kernel and related headers, but with aptitude search I can't find it anymore (only last version), how could I do?
<orionjoe> can anyone help me install a phillips webcam sic4700/37 ?
<Kutag1> Ok guys, I got a Geforce FX5500 and on Windows, a game runs very smoothly. Now I installed the same game under Linux and it appears that the graphics drivers doesn't work properly for it as even the menu us very choppy. Is there a way to force a good driver for my Geforce FX5500? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx didnt help much
<hc> tanath, i've found it easier to compile a package then to use preinstalled packages ...
<luigi_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<EnvoyRising> @ orionjoe's issue: 1, 2, 3, not it!
<orionjoe> :(
<gopp> any one here use ebox
<hc> lol'd ... sorry :p
<tanath> hc, you know, the bug in the repo version is probaby something simple enough to fix, if anyone knows how...
<hc> orionjoe, please explain your issue so people here might be able to help you better
<EnvoyRising> sorry orionjoe. its just that I cried the last time i tried to mess with a webcam
<hc> tanath, i don't see a bug in there, it's working fine for me
<Kutag1> Ok guys, I got a Geforce FX5500 and on Windows, a game runs very smoothly. Now I installed the same game under Linux and it appears that the graphics drivers doesn't work properly for it as even the menu us very choppy. Is there a way to force a good driver for my Geforce FX5500? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx didnt help much.
<orionjoe> I just downloaded skype and I'd like to use a usb cam
<hc> EnvoyRising, why? you still have that post traumatic stress symdrom for wireless?
<orionjoe> I'll try not to make you cry :)
<tanath> hc, well i was running it before i updated, then when i ran it after the update this morning it stopped working
<tanath> hc, did you see the output?
<bazhang> !webcam | orionjoe
<ubotu> orionjoe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bulkah> my boot screen is dirty ..shows 4 screen whats the problem
<orionjoe> or if anyone could just point me in the direction of a website, google wasn't any help
<EnvoyRising> its a combined issue hc. its like the apocolyps 12 days of pain
<tanath> hc, and, aren't you using a compiled version?
<FlorisNL> wu47345: I've just added options e1000 InterruptThrottleRate=0,0,0,0 to /etc/modprobe.d/options and rebooted the machine. However, the problem still exists.
<orionjoe> perfect, that's all i think i need
<orionjoe> thank you
<hc> tanath, no, i compiled it
<EnvoyRising> first with wireless, then with webcams...and mouses (or is it mice) with more than 3 buttons (logitec g5)
<Kutag1> Ok guys, I got a Geforce FX5500 and on Windows, a game runs very smoothly. Now I installed the same game under Linux and it appears that the graphics drivers doesn't work properly for it as even the menu us very choppy. Is there a way to force a good driver for my Geforce FX5500? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx didnt help much
<tanath> hc, exactly. i'm talking about a bug in the repo version
<ilLorenz> hi! can somebody help me install lrmi in order to use vbetest? thanks?
<wu47345> FlorisNL: maybe the e1000 driver is already loaded in the initrd, so the option setting has no effect
<Kutag1> EnvoyRising, I could connect to my wireless network so easily :S
<hc> tanath, that's why i'm suggesting to just compile it from their source ...
<tanath> hc, hmm... synaptic says amsn is not installed :/
<EnvoyRising> Kutag1: i could too under ubuntu
<frederific> Kutag1: are you using the nv driver? Check at System > Admin > Restricted Drivers Manager
<hc> tanath, correct since you compiled it from source
<tanath> hc, again, no i didn't
<EnvoyRising> try doing it with a distro that doesn't have autohardware detection
<Kutag1> Frederific, yeah i enabled that one earlier
<tanath> hc, for the 3rd time, i used the official package
<Kutag1> but I think that it is a wrong detection
<hc> tanath, you just said you didnt ... and got that other message
<frederific> Kutag1: oh, sorry, can't help then :(
<tanath> hc, hm?
<Kutag1> I appreciate your try to help me :)
<dogfishguzzler> t
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg try this in a terminal Kutag1
<tanath> hc, i was originally using the version from the ubuntu repository, which worked until i updated this morning. now i'm using the package from the amsn site
<FlorisNL> wu47345: how would I check that?
<hc> tanath, which means you didn't compile from source but not installed from the repo?
<tanath> hc, the new repo version gave me the pastebin output. the package from the site gave me the tkxcimage error
<Kutag1> Bazhang, should I go for nv or nvidia?
<jtravnick> kutag1 are you using any visual effects?
<EnvoyRising> hc: when you get a moment, check out your pm
<Kutag1> jtravnick, I don't think that that is the issue
<hc> EnvoyRising, been there, done that, replied
<Kutag1> but yeah, I have the desktop Cube enabled
<EnvoyRising> hc: i didn't get a reply
<hc> oh =,= stupid thing ...
<wu47345> wu47345: go to an empty directory and uncompress your initrd there: gzip -cd /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` | cpio --extract --make-directories
<EnvoyRising> are they blocked by default? pms that is?
<hc> EnvoyRising, well i said: it's c++ originally, but valve has added a lot of stuff it's just fun to see it all happen
<jtravnick> kutag1 I have the same card and if i run any effects i noticed problems with one of my games doom3 to be exact
<EnvoyRising> hc: oh ok
<akira957> hola a todos
<EnvoyRising> well, i guess i have my own issues now: anyone know what would cause me to be allowed to send but not receive pms?
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Ok, I've done that.
<hc> EnvoyRising, yeah i do
<hc> EnvoyRising, i'm not auth'd to the system thus i can't send pms
<Kutag1> ah jtravnick, well so what do you recommend?
<wu47345> FlorisNL: now do this in the directory: find . -name e1000.ko
<EnvoyRising> hc: oh, you didn't register. well register dammit
<hc> EnvoyRising, nick in use =,= and the one i DID register i lost the pass to
<kazim59> How do we control the permissions on a vfat mounted filesystem? The partition is mounted, but some directories are not readable for my user. For root, they are accessible. chmod & chown don't work.
<jtravnick> Kutag1, first thing i would do is run with  out efects and see if that helps also what reselution are you running?
<FlorisNL> wu47345: ./lib/modules/2.6.15-26-server/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko
<bazhang> Kutag1: nvidia
<EnvoyRising> hc: could always spell it out then, HisChild that is
<hischild> oh yeah
<larson9999> i'm getting an error i haven't seen before.  one of my machines boots but lots of things aren't working.  there's a message that says something like binfmts-misc couldn't be found(loaded?).   the mouse light is on but the mouse doesn't work, ethernet card doesn't connect to the net.  what could i have dorked up?  i haven't installed anything on that machine in a couple months other than the normal updates that the update manager tel
<larson9999> ls me about.
<hischild> good point
<EnvoyRising> kazim59: and you did sudo chmod right?
<CorruptTerrorist> omg #ubuntu+1 is NO help
<EnvoyRising> or just chmod by itself?
<Kutag1> I am using 1280 by 1024
<Kutag1> and the game, based on Q3 engine, runs fine on windows with 1024 by 768
<wu47345> FlorisNL: so you need to rebuild your initrd with e1000 module blacklisted. but i don't know how to do that.
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: well it is still only Alpha5--best be patient ;]
<kazim59> EnvoyRising: yes
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Ok. What exactly would that do, rebuilding initrd with e1000 blacklisted?
<EnvoyRising> kazim59: maybe you could change permissions for the user instead of the file?
<markit> is there something like  snapshot.debian.net for ubuntu? I need older version of some packages
<wu47345> FlorisNL: do you know what a initrd is good for?
<kazim59> EnvoyRising: I did sudo chmod. But it says Operation not permitted. I told you its vfat not ext3.
<EnvoyRising> markit: backports?
<jtravnick> Kutag1, ok thats the same res im running so yea i would try shuting off your effects and see if that helps any
<FlorisNL> wu47345: not really, actually. Is it the image that gets loaded when the machine boots?
<markit> EnvoyRising: mmm don't know, backports sound to be a different story... but url?
<crush_groove> I rebooted last night and now I have what looks like another panel at the bottom of my screen that has never been there .. http://www.picpaste.de/Screenshot_9.png Look like maybe my wallpaper changes dimensions any Ideas
<EnvoyRising> kazim59: oh ok. did you do a clean logout of windows? i know if i suspended windows or didn't shutdown properly i was forced out of that partition entirely
<Kutag1> Ok jtravnick, going to try it
<wu47345> FlorisNL: its an _optional_ image. the image which _must_ be loaded is the kernel image.
<kazim59> EnvoyRising: I didn't boot to windows for a month or so. And I don't remember how was the logout :(
<jtravnick> Kutag1, cant hurt and can always turn them back on if that dont work
<FlorisNL> wu47345: so this is like a fail-safe image?
<kazim59> EnvoyRising: the owner of those files is root, and group is plugdev
<wu47345> FlorisNL: an initrd serves as a preliminary root filesystem. so kernel modules can be loaded before mounting the actual root filesystem
<wu47345> FlorisNL: no, there is no fail safe image
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Ah ok
<malocite> Morning all, does anyone have experience solving the problem of the ubuntu slowdown?  My system seems to be getting slower by the week with ubuntu and I don't know why
<mohbana> has anyone tried this guide out? http://www.howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome?
<wu47345> FlorisNL: fail safe is just a different booting method
<EnvoyRising> kazim59: like i was saying, instead of trying to chmod the file, try changing the groups you are in (via system > admin > users and groups
<zulerdongle> hi everyone. Im just having some trouble getting my wifi to work in ubuntu. I have guts 7.10 on my desktop and my dwl-g122 rev. C1 (rt73 chipset) works fine. All i have to do is select my wifi network on the top right corner of my screen and put my password and it connects just fine. However on my laptop which has ubuntu 7.04, when i do the same thing it tries to connect but never does. Anyone have any idea as to what could be the problem and how to
<zulerdongle>  fix it? Thanks in advance im desperate to get wifi on my laptop since I can only keep it connected with an ethernet cable while its on the floor..
<EnvoyRising> kazim59: or sudo su instead of sudo chmod
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Ok, so the initrd gets replaced by the actual root filesystem once its mounted?
<EnvoyRising> other than that, i'm out of ideas
<filthpig> I'm trying to install a game through Cedega, but installation stops, claiming my hard drive is full. Ubuntu also notified me about this, but they're talking about / ... does Cedega use some temp dir on / during install? my /home has 74 gb free space...
<kazim59> EnvoyRising: Got it. Thanks. I'll try adding myself to plugdev group.
<EnvoyRising> hischild: i like the long name better..so much more tab completion friendly
<wu47345> FlorisNL: yes. the tools in the initrd load the appropriate driver modules like ide and ext3, search for the actual root filesystem (by its uuid) and then mount it
<hischild> EnvoyRising, yeah i'll stick with it then :p
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Ok. Interesting.
<hischild> it's also registered and i remember the pass this time :p
<Kutag1> jtravnick, it appears that the lag was caused by the desktop effects
<FlorisNL> wu47345: So why would I need to blacklist e1000.ko then? Is loaded from the initrd instead of the e1000.ko on the root filesystem?
<EnvoyRising> hischild: and maybe i could always run tech help for your mod's irc channel :P
<malocite> Morning all, does anyone have experience solving the problem of the ubuntu slowdown?  My system seems to be getting slower by the week with ubuntu and I don't know why
<Kutag1> Is there any method to easily switch desktop effects from none to custom with desktop cube etc?
<FlorisNL> wu47345: When I look at lsmod, I do seem to have the new e1000.ko file.
<hischild> EnvoyRising, we don't really have tech support ... other then on the forums, which basically always comes down to a few steps which end up in "reinstall steam"
<EnvoyRising> hischild: i hate steam
<FlorisNL> wu47345:root@webserver:~# modinfo e1000
<FlorisNL> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-server/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko
<FlorisNL> author:         Intel Corporation, <linux.nics@intel.com>
<FlorisNL> description:    Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver
<FlorisNL> license:        GPL
<FlorisNL> version:        7.6.15.4
<jtravnick> Kutag1,  so its working now? cool yea the effects are cool but I dont run them since im also running a system that could use more memery
<FloodBot3> FlorisNL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kutag1> EnvoyRising, steam sucks anyway :P
<Kutag1> Jtravnick, yeah it works
<wu47345> FlorisNL: dont paste in here
<EnvoyRising> Kutag1: i think there is an applet or something. exactly why are you needing to turn them on/off?
<hischild> EnvoyRising, Kutag1 nothing against steam :p my mod runs on it
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Sorry for that. I pushed enter to soon.
<Kutag1> EnvoyRising, when I want to game, I need to disable those to get proper framerate
<Kutag1> And if I am not gaming, I prefer them disabled then
<priscila_> I am currently trying to install the programs .deb . Both of these programs tell me "Error dependancy is not satisfiable:libc6." I tryed to install one plugin for pidgin
<EnvoyRising> Kutag1: install winefix. it automatically disables compiz when any opengl software is loaded (or windows games through wine)
<knowbot> hello everybuddy
<tanath> hischild, ok, i installed the other package version for tk8.4 and now it works
<EnvoyRising> Kutag1: fixes some other things as well
<Kutag1> Ok I'll look for it
<Kutag1> It is in the synaptic or software? :P
<RindTailedFox> in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux, what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. in such a way that i can count for how much time the pc was loged in and used for the whole month. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
<zulerdongle> hi everyone. Im just having some trouble getting my wifi to work in ubuntu. I have guts 7.10 on my desktop and my dwl-g122 rev. C1 (rt73 chipset) works fine. All i have to do is select my wifi network on the top right corner of my screen and put my password and it connects just fine. However on my laptop which has ubuntu 7.04, when i do the same thing it tries to connect but never does. Anyone have any idea as to what could be the problem and how to
<malocite> nobody has had a problem with their ubuntu system slowing down?
<zulerdongle>  fix it? Thanks in advance im desperate to get wifi on my laptop since I can only keep it connected with an ethernet cable while its on the floor..
<FlorisNL> wu47345: One strange thing. I've just rebooted the machine and can't login to it using its public IP. However, trough the second NIC, I am able to connect to it on the internal LAN.
<wu47345> FlorisNL: the initrd has its own copy of /etc/modprobe.d/options, so changing that file on the actual root filesystem has no effect
<FlorisNL> wu47345: This behavious happened before.
<EnvoyRising> Kutag1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533257
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Ahh, right.
<hischild> tanath, good so it works now?
<douma> i need a to see a movie and  use subtitles
<tanath> hischild, yep. appears slightl faster too
<archangelpetro> is there an easy way to turn compiz off?
<wusel_> hatschi
<CokeNCode> hey guys, looking for a program that i can 'apt-get install' to do a simple print screen paste into
<CokeNCode> doesnt need to be anything fance
<knowbot> i'm looking vor the program dir of vlc, can somebody tell me hou to find
<CokeNCode> *fancy
<Kutag1> Archangelpetro, go System-Preferences-Appearance
<archangelpetro> ty
<tanath> hischild, it did mention that the package for tk8.5 requires the latest version, so i thought i'd try the 8.4 one since i had that too
<Kutag1> then go to the tab Desktop Effects
<CokeNCode> for some strange reason ... the 'paste' of the printscreen into gimp doesn't seem to be working
<Kutag1> and change to None
<bazhang2> alt -f2 metacity --replace archangelpetro
<EnvoyRising> knowbot: which vlc
<EnvoyRising> knowbot: (thats a command, not a question)
<tanath> hischild, thanks anyway
<wu47345> FlorisNL: it depends on from where you log in
<knowbot> video lan
<Oli```> My keyboard keeps locking up when I use some apps that steal the keypresses (VMware and Wine, mainly but also native games). This usually means the keyboard thinks I'm holding that key down and unfortunately that makes the system almost unusable. Logging out and in again or restarting X (same thing?) fixes this issue but is very destructive to my workflow. Is there another way to fix it? Like resetting the keyboard?
<EnvoyRising> knowbot: no. to find where any program is installed, just use the "which" command in terminal
<knowbot> so i run it
<FlorisNL> wu47345: What do you mean?
<wu47345> FlorisNL: if you log in from the private ip range, you have to use the private ip
<Yaroze> why isnt my nfs mounted drives showing up in nautilus? anyone happen to know?
<EnvoyRising> knowbot: anyways, doesn't it usually install to applications > sounds & video > vlc?
<archangelpetro> Kutag1, i can just re-enable 'custom' to use compiz again, right?
<knowbot> ok tanx EnvoyRising going to tray
<EnvoyRising> Yaroze: open up command line and type fdisk -l
<zulerdongle> no one know how to get wifi to work in ubunut 7.04 with a rt73 chipset?
<zulerdongle> hi everyone. Im just having some trouble getting my wifi to work in ubuntu. I have guts 7.10 on my desktop and my dwl-g122 rev. C1 (rt73 chipset) works fine. All i have to do is select my wifi network on the top right corner of my screen and put my password and it connects just fine. However on my laptop which has ubuntu 7.04, when i do the same thing it tries to connect but never does. Anyone have any idea as to what could be the problem and how to
<zulerdongle>  fix it? Thanks in advance im desperate to get wifi on my laptop since I can only keep it connected with an ethernet cable while its on the floor..
<Kutag1> Archangel, yeah but you might need to enable some settings
<Yaroze> EnvoyRising: nfs drives.. network mounted
<FreezeS> hi ppl
<FlorisNL> wu47345: I understand. But the strange thing is, this server has two Intel NIC's. I installed the newest e1000 module and have loaded it. Now, since the reboot, I'm not able to connect on the external IP (which did work). Internal IP still works (though seems to be slow).
<malocite> has anyone had a problem with ubuntu 7.1 slowing down?
<wu47345> zulerdongle: the rt73 driver included in ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 does not work with wpa_supplicant
<EnvoyRising> Yaroze: oh shoot, i read as nfts or whatever windows' alternative to fat32 was..oops :P
<Kutag1> Malocite, not yet.... Try googling?
<FreezeS> is there a known bug in hardy where only one core is seen in /proc/cpuinfo ? (I have an athlon 64x2)
<archangelpetro> ty also bazhang2
<wu47345> FlorisNL: hmm, no idea
<FlorisNL> wu47345: Strange, huh. Anyway, thanks for the help so far.
<bazhang2> archangelpetro,  just alt f2 compiz --replace to go back
<Kutag1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702852
<Yaroze> EnvoyRising: they show up with df -h however :)
<archangelpetro> kk mate, ty
<zulerdongle> wu47345: but i even set my router to wep, and it still doesnt work... what other drivers can i install
<bazhang2> np
<EnvoyRising> Yaroze: good to know. learn something new every day, even when you don't need it XD
<bazhang2> any easy way to switch between channels using xchat other than clicking tab or window?
<malocite> Kutag1: All I seem to find are various blogs of people talking about their systems getting slower and slower, and I talked to my internet tech support, and that guy uses ubuntu and has had the same problem.
<mykorrhiza> hello I have a strange problem. I can only get X to start in recovery mode otherwise it just freezes and i have to restart. In recovery mode however X works perfect. Can anyone help me?
<Kutag1> Malocite, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702852 did you read this topic yet then?
<lex> bazhang2: alt + up or down?
<wu47345> zulerdongle: the newer driver (rt73usb) is included in kernel 2.6.24
<malocite> kutagl: He says he re-installs every 3 months and that solves the problem... but that seems a little excessive to fix a problem like that
<Kutag1> Malocite, did you read the WHOLE topic?
<Enselic> When I pass the -fs (fontsize) flag to xterm it doesn'tmatter what I pass, 1 or 30, the font size is still the same. Has anyone figured out how to change font size in xterm when launching it?
<Lettuc3> i've got a phone connected via a usb cable, how do i find out what that usb cable is called under /dev ?
<Nuba1> hi there, I have been using vmware for virtualisation till now, but I've noticed there are lots of other options, can someone recommend the best option?
<malocite> kutagl: didn't see that one, I googled slowdown not slowing down, that'll do it.. .I'll read it, Id rather not reformat and reinstall just for that :)
<Nuba1> lettuc lsusb
<brobostigon> Lettuc3: dmesg
<hischild> Nuba1, depends on what you want to do with it
<Nuba1> just run XP virtualised
<Kutag1> Malocite, dont worry ;)
<Lettuc3> Nuba1 that lists the devices, not the device names under /dev. virtualbox comes highly recommended apparently.
<zulerdongle> wu47345: thanks but how do i get that driver
<Lettuc3> brobostigon thanks.
<Nuba1> I run a ltsp network, some users want/need XP sometimes
<wu47345> zulerdongle: you cannot run that driver with kernel 2.6.20
<cadefy_> anyone know a quick way to install wine?
<ignostic> cadefy_: apt-get install wine
<hischild> cadefy, add their repo first ;-)
<brobostigon> cadefy_: sudo apt-get install wine
<hischild> www.winehq.com
<cadefy_> add the repo??
<wu47345> zulerdongle: ubuntu 7.04 has kernel 2.6.20, so if you want kernel 2.6.24 you have to compile it yourself
<cadefy_> ta ignostic
<prince_jammys> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Kutag1> Cadefy, read the instructions on www.winehq.com
<mykorrhiza> hello I have a strange problem. I can only get X to start in recovery mode otherwise it just freezes and i have to restart. In recovery mode however X works perfect. Can anyone help me?
<Nuba1> its in the multiverse or partner repo
<EnvoyRising_> i hate irc sometimes
<Nuba1> dont need to add it
<cadefy_> k
<Kutag1> It will tell you you how to install it properly
<cadefy_> ta
<EnvoyRising_> 씨발! there, now i can scream profanities and not offend anyone :P
<cadefy_> when i install wine
<Kutag1> You need a custom repository to download it from
<cadefy_> i can play Company of Heroes right?
<Kutag1> Cadefy, you *could*
<hischild> EnvoyRising, come now, be nice, this isn't windows we're talking about ;-)
<Kutag1> No gurantees
<Nuba1> so virtualbox is relatively easy to install?
<zulerdongle> wu47345 ok so where can i get the source to compile it
<prince_jammys> !appDB | cadefy_
<cadefy_> could?
<ubotu> cadefy_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<brobostigon> !appdb | cadefy_
<cadefy_> then what the fuck is the point in linux?
<cadefy_> lol
<hischild> Nuba1, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Kutag1> Cadefy, proper languages please
<cadefy_> tell me why i should use ubuntu instead of vista
<Nuba1> i'm not asking how to install
<cadefy_> lol
<knowbot> EnvoyRising: i have find the excutebole with the "which" comand file but i like to cage the webserver interfase, in m$ windows i can find those files in the programfiles dir, and i have no id how to find them in linux
<Nuba1> I'm asking how it compares to vmware
<Kutag1> And Linux isn't a gamer platform yet. But it is more stable and windows is just crap :P
<wu47345> zulerdongle: caution, compiling the kernel is not a newbie thing. http://www.kernel.org/
<hischild> Nuba1, that's how easy it is to install it :-)
<EnvoyRising_> cadefy_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4506
<cadefy_> thanks
<Nuba1> yeah, and managing the images, etc?
<prince_jammys> how nice
<zulerdongle> wu47345 thanks, i think im just going to install some other drivers i know
<EnvoyRising_> cadefy_: also, we could care less if you use ubuntu or not.. thank goodness for freedom of choice, eh?
<wu47345> zulerdongle: other drivers for rt73?
<Nuba1> also, can I use vmware images in virtualbox?
<Nuba1> or do I need to recreate images?
<zulerdongle> wu47345 yeah some enhanced drivers for wep cracking
<cadefy_> so quickly how can i do a check of how much mem is in this pc?
<Kutag1> and Cadefy, 1 more thing: In Windows, you can get virusses etc... In Linux, you need Wine to get virusses :P
<cadefy_> well
<wu47345> zulerdongle: oh, that one
<cadefy_> ive had vista for a year and a half, not 1 virus yet
<zulerdongle> wu47345 http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/
<cadefy_> just uninstalled my antivirus for taking up memory, have no need for it
<wu47345> zulerdongle: you will not be able to use wpa_supplicant then
<cadefy_> viruses seem extinct for me on vista
<prince_jammys> why did you install ubuntu?
<EnvoyRising_> Kutag1: TECHNICALLY you can get viruses in linux too :\ probability though, next to none
<Nuba1> wow, cadefy, you are intellegent
<Kutag1> EnvoyRising, and what kind of virusses could possible damage the system?
<cadefy_> what
<ignostic> cadefy_: you should use whatever you want to use, but you should probably try all the options you can so you know what you like. linux happens to be free to try, so it can't hurt.
<Kutag1> The only virus I know is a stupid user :P
<LjL> !language > cadefy_    (cadefy_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !offtopic > cadefy_    (cadefy_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cadefy_> private message?
<zulerdongle> wu47345 meaning i have to set my router to wep? well for now i will do that then ill just update to 7.10
<brobostigon> taking the anti virus out of windows is stupid, its far too risky
<cadefy_> how do i do that in irssi lol
<EnvoyRising_> Kutag1: the question wasn't the potential threat of a virus to a system, but the existence there of :P
<tsmithe> cadefy_, this channel isn't here to persuade you to use ubuntu. if you don't want to, don't, but please, whatever you do, don't waste time that others could be using to fix their problems (ie getting support in this channel)
<prince_jammys> !irssi > cadefy
<prince_jammys> :)
<ignostic> EnvoyRising_: There aren't any linux viruses in the wild, and the few that have been have not been of much consequence.
<Kutag1> EnvoyRising yeh youre right..... still, I love to debate :P
<LjL> !language | cadefy_
<ubotu> cadefy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !offtopic | cadefy_
<ubotu> cadefy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nuba1> so... can I use vmware images in virtualbox?
<Nuba1> or must I create new ones?
<wu47345> zulerdongle: 7.10 still has the old driver because it uses kernel 2.6.22, the new one (rt73usb) is only present in 2.6.24 and above
<bazhang2> Nuba1, nay
<EnvoyRising_> ignostic: do i need to stress again that i wasn't arguing the pervasiveness or potential threat of said viruses but rather the historic existence of said viruses?
<Nuba1> so I'm stuck with vmware then
<Cap_J_L_Picard> <ewanm89@enterprise> ~/ComixCursors-sources-0.5.0 % xinit -display :1       [0]
<Cap_J_L_Picard> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Any ideas?
<ignostic> EnvoyRising_: No, no. I was just being a pedant.
<tsmithe> Nuba1, you can use vmware's vmdk images in virtualbox
<mykorrhiza> hello  I can only get X to start in recovery mode otherwise it just freezes and i have to restart. In recovery mode however X works perfect. Can anyone help me?
<cadefy> ah thanks
<EnvoyRising_> ignostic: i see. well no need, i myself am of the linux > windows camp anyways. games or not
<cadefy> mirc is so much easier
<cadefy> :P
<cadefy> click on the pm
<Nuba1> tsmithe, u're sure?
<Kutag1> By the way, I got some issues with the nautilus FTP transfers, just as I have in Windows. It can't support large FTP transfers for some reason as it seems that it gets stuck while in the middle of the FTP transfer
<Kutag1> However, I never got that problem with emFTP in windows, a FTP client
<tsmithe> Nuba1, yes. or at least, it lets me.
<Kutag1> Do you guys have a recommendation for this problem?
<Nuba1> just asking cause the other user said no
<EnvoyRising_> hey all where is the kick the troll button?
<Nuba1> I'll try it, doesn't hurt to apt-get it
<Lettuc3> Nuba1 i'm sure you can use vmware images with virtualbox. in passthrough mode only or something. google it.
<floating> anyone know whats the wrong with this : rhea (vnaatane)350% find . -name har*
<floating> find: bad option harj1.1a
<floating> find: path-list predicate-list
<Kutag1> Envoyrising, it is located under "ban yourself"
<cadefy> in ubuntu do i install wine from a 'package 'source' or 'git' tree?
<tsmithe> Nuba1, i don't know what version of vbox the other user is using. i'm using virtualbox-ose from the ubuntu development version.
<ignostic> mykorrihiza: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do the trick. otherwise, we'll probably need you to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nuba1> yeah well, I'm on hardy alpha 5
<Nuba1> so should be same
<tsmithe> Nuba1, cool!
<LjL> !etiquette > cadefy_    (cadefy_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cadefy> i did
<wu47345> floating: find . -name "har*"   (otherwise the shell expands the har* pattern before running find)
<cadefy> its cadefy
<cadefy> not cadefy_
<Nuba1> anyone watch the fosdem intro about hollywood and linux
<brobostigon> !hardy | Nuba1
<ubotu> Nuba1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Nuba1> I know brob
<Nuba1> I wasnt discussing it
<WebGuest> hello
<Nuba1> I was discussing virtualbox
<brobostigon> ok
<LjL> cadefy: that's just because you have two clones of yourself in this channel, for some reason.
<floating> wu47345: thanks, works ^^
<Hoarde> does anyone know how to get a dell 22" screen (1680x1050) resolution to work ?
<cadefy> what happend
<Nuba1> hollywood now has 95% linux penetration, desktop and server
<LjL> cadefy: you know what happened. stop joking around.
<Alpine> anyone to paste a link to some bluetooth usage guide for gutsy gibon? Can not make it work , tried everything i found on the net. thanky
<hischild> Hoarde, are your drivers running properly? then you should be able to select it under system->preferences->resolution
<LjL> !etiquette > cadefy    (cadefy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Nuba1> every  major studio uses it
<cadefy> nothing came up in my status
<cadefy> sorry
<Hoarde> yeah... the drivers are in (it's an old via all in 1 S3 Prosavage 8)
<Hoarde> driver package is right
<cadefy> but with ubuntu do i download wine with a 'package' ?
<Nuba1> in fact, the reason photoshop works so well under wine is because hollywood funded it
<prince_jammys> !wine
<cadefy> or does ubuntu use something else
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Hoarde> just no option to select the native res of the screen
<LjL> cadefy: sudo apt-get install wine
<cadefy> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<hischild> Hoarde, old as in old it might not support the resolution?
<cyberfin> hiya can anyone please help me with a lost partition? I reinstalled gutsy a while ago and when doing so I think I somehow de-configured the fs on a hard drive: /dev/hdb2            3586        9729    49351680    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA); I can't seem to mount it!
<cadefy> yeah ljl but im reading the Guides
<LjL> !pmthebot > cadefy    (cadefy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<prince_jammys> cadefy:  try the part after the big letters that say "Installing Wine"^
<cadefy> I have LjL
<Hoarde> 1900x1200 is availiable tho
<cadefy> stop that
<cadefy> he told me 'sorry i dont know ... '
<LjL> cadefy: YOU stop.
<Hoarde> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 if that helps
<LjL> cadefy: please read the !triggers in !etiquette before messing up with this channel any more. i strongly suggest that.
<flaccid> heya guys
<gwork> Hi. When i log into ubuntu  (7.10, fully updated) my gnome session starts and shows desktop icons, top panel, buttom panel, some if not all desktop icons for a second or so. Next, it's only the background (again, also for a few seconds) and then everything pops up again and functions perfectly.  Any idea how to get rid of this?
<hischild> Hoarde, you can run dpkg-reconfigure xorg and select the correct resolutions. It should all be on the correct settings (it was for me, feel free to correct me on this one)
<EnvoyRising_> cadefy: the package is generally a well tested "stable" version. git servers offer bleeding edge that while *could* be stable, and just not made it into main stream, are generally too new to be stable
<cadefy> thank you very much EnvoyRising
<markit> is there a channel for Hardy support and chat?
<cadefy> that's all I needed to know
<void^> gwork: disable compiz?
<kane77> markit, #ubuntu+1
<bazhang2> #ubuntu+1 markit
<brobostigon> !hardy | markit
<ubotu> markit: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<markit> thnks!
<Hoarde> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<gwork> void^: i'll try and see if it works.
<Hoarde> do I need to log out and in again?
<cyberfin> *bump* hiya can anyone please help me with a lost partition? I reinstalled gutsy a while ago and when doing so I think I somehow de-configured the fs on a hard drive: /dev/hdb2            3586        9729    49351680    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA); I can't seem to mount it!
<hischild> EnvoyRising, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg for setting resolutions amirite?
<Alpine> anyone to help with a bluetooth problem?
<mEck0> hi! solaris is unix right?
<brobostigon> cyberfin: look the partition up inside of gparted and check it
<EnvoyRising> hischild: looks right
<cyberfin> I have also tried this: e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hdb2
<hischild> lol ... he quitted just before i could answer him ...
<brobostigon> mEck0: thats correct
<cadefy> how do I know which version of ubuntu I am using? eg, gutsy?? feisty?
<EnvoyRising> hischild: actually...
<mEck0> brobostigon, ok, but there also exist a opensolaris, is both solaris and opensolaris commerical? like not free for download legally?
<LjL> !version | cadefy
<ubotu> cadefy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<cyberfin> gparted context menu won't allow me to check the partition... ??!
<brobostigon> mEck0: no idea. sorry
<cadefy> ta
<EnvoyRising> hischild: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hischild> EnvoyRising, actually?
<mEck0> brobostigon, ok
<hischild> oh right
<flaccid> on many machines i seem to have this problem where on 2.6.22-14-* and similar kernels, mods are no loaded on boot such as sound and networking basically don't work, i thought it was read-only fs issues at first, but its not. this has happend on totally different computers usually gutsy. advice?
<hischild> EnvoyRising, ima remember tha
<cadefy> LjL: "No LSB modules are available."
<Lettuc3> cadefy use the -a switch.
<cadefy> ahh
<cadefy> thank you :)
<Alpine> flaccid, i used to have the same probs on my older PC
<gwork> void^: thank you, that was it. Setting appearance to the lowest possible solves the issue. Thanks!
<CorruptTerrorist> oh... i have to pay for xchat?
<Alpine> never actually figured out why
<hischild> CorruptTerrorist, why would you pay for it?
<CorruptTerrorist> windows
<bazhang2> CorruptTerrorist,  no; why would you think that?
<CorruptTerrorist> http://xchat.org/windows/#register
<flaccid> Alpine: yeah, ive experienced it way too much. its certainly major ubuntu bugs. where to start? just install pc-bsd and say bye bye to issues?
<Ubuntu1> hi ive just updated my awn now i got no preferences manager
<EnvoyRising> wb frold, more issues?
<flaccid> i just rebooted this notebook after no changes to system, and bam the problem is here, kernel for sure as per logs. but hey this aint even got a cdrom to reinstall with
<frold> Not yet EnvoyRising just a reboot
<Alpine> in my case nothing i tried helped. I remember i stopped using ubuntu for some time, i ran win only. Later on i bought my current PC and gave it a try. It works great now. And yes - it's probably some kind of bug, cause noone was able to help me when i asked the same question
<EnvoyRising> frold: oh ok
<kreker> go #Parkur
<flaccid> Alpine yep and its happened on 4 PCs. 2 were friends all totally dif hardware. ubuntu would be fine if i didn't have to deal with the bugs. its truly a buggy distro
<kreker> [17:33:44] <kreker> go #Parkur
<kreker> [17:33:44] <kreker> go #Parkur
<kreker> [17:33:44] <kreker> go #Parkur
<ignostic> !spam | kreker
<ubotu> kreker: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Alpine> flaccid, ive seen it happen on older machines
<frold> EnvoyRising: Now I have - howto remove home/frold/.wine?
<kreker> !spam | FloodBot3
<ubotu> FloodBot3: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Rubin> my laptop doesn't hibernate when battery is critically low, even though its set to in power manager. any ideas?
<EnvoyRising> frold: you'll have to click on view > show hidden folders in your home directory
<iqbala> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<EnvoyRising> then you'll be able to see the .wine directory
<kreker> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<flaccid> Alpine: ive seen it on old and totally brand new machines
<ignostic> frold: rm -r ~/.wine in a terminal
<EnvoyRising> ignostic: i was under the impression he didn't like the command line, lol
<Alpine> flaccid, well than i'm completely helpess to you , unfortunately.
<flaccid> im a web developer, i just want to work when i turn my put on. i just don't want to work on windows nor buy mac hardware
<flaccid> Alpine: not your fault. its ubuntu's fault
<cyberfin> ok I've pasted my fstab here: http://rafb.net/p/aYaouS72.html ; can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong cause I get "[mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad" and "[mntent]: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad" everytime I try "sudo mount -a"
<Alpine> Well im a graphical designer and would love a mac, but they are too expensive... I hate win, therefore ubuntu's my choice.
<Ubuntu1> is there any news on a new ubuntu being released
<Alpine> unfortunately i still need win alot, as adobe's there...
<lex> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i run cwrsync?
<prince_jammys> cyberfin: no spaces after commas... fstab uses spaces to separate fields
<cyberfin> lol I canot believe I did that, thanks I'll try
<prince_jammys> cyberfin: that's one thing to try
<limin> hello
<flaccid> i tried an upate with initramfs
<flaccid> that seems to have screwed it
<cyberfin> prince_jammys: thanks for the slap in the face! It worked!
<Alpine> bye all
<sinbox> Hi, can anyone tell me what is the best software for doing batch conversion of WAV files to Vorbis preferably with a GUI
<bullgard4> What is a 'software bus'? (http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/02/02/2219233.shtml)
<bjwebb> where can i find the rational for why a package is in multiverse?
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to share a mouse between two computers simultaneously?
<prince_jammys> !info soundconverter | sinbox: i've never used this, but try:
<ubotu> sinbox: i've never used this, but try:: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Dr_willis> theunixgeek,  check out syngery
<bullgard4> bjwebb:  http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Dr_willis> theunixgeek,  if you can see both pc's monitors at the same time - its a neat tool. takes a little work to confiotgure fight.
<Dr_willis> !find synegery
<Dr_willis> IF i can spell it right.
<faileas> synergy is awesome
<faileas> !synergy
<|tbb|> hi all, got a problem a friend burns a svcd for me with k3b, but i cant play it on my ubuntu feisty, i can read the content (only the directory structure), but nothing else. any idea whats wrong?
<ubotu> Package/file synegery does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> just dont get confused by sshing to the other machine and running it. :) that dident work..
<faileas> !find synergy
<ubotu> Found: quicksynergy, synergy
<bjwebb> bullgard4: the software im refering to is cmus and it is gpl'd
<sinbox> thanks prince_jammys I'll try that, shame foobar is for windows only
<ignostic> bullgard4: I'm not sure why that person chose the term "software bus". D-Bus is used for inter-process communication.
<limin> you can search in the google
<|tbb|> btw, on a xpbox or something the cd is fully readable
<flaccid> looks like problem is related to stupid UUID implementation
<prince_jammys> sinbox: there's several out there.  one of them should suit you.  i haven't done that sort of thing in a long  time, since my windows days ...
<flaccid> how can i get rid of that in gutsy?
<lucasvo> hi
<bullgard4> ignostic: Well, there are a few other people that choose that term also, mainly in the realm of D-Bus.
<lucasvo> I bought a laptop without CD drive, is there any way, I can install ubuntu from an usb stick?
<bardyr> lucasvo, yea but its a little hassle
<lee__> lucasva ...errr..yeah..
<brobostigon> !install | lucasvo
<ubotu> lucasvo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ignostic> bullgard4: hmm. I'm not familiar enough with D-Bus to know why. IPC is sortave akin to what a "hardware" bus does...
<|tbb|> anyone had similar problems like i?
<brobostigon> i use enlightenment ontop of ubutnu, how to i make gkrellm and fbpanel autostart when i loginto enlightenment??
<flaccid> looks like for the 7th time ubuntu has screwed itself without my assistance. must be time to switch to a stable distro
<speedo_> hi everybody
<frold> anyone using a php-editing tool? Im searching one that let you edit files on your webserver.... I ealier used DreamWeaver and looking for an alternative to that one...
<faileas> flaccid: o0
<brobostigon> flaccid: ubuntu is stable in my experience
<speedo_> i can't active visual effect...it tells he cant active composite
<Nuba1> dreamweaver works perfectly with wine or crossover
<RingTailedFox> Nuba1 is crosover free?
<brobostigon> no
<speedo_> i've got an ATIx600 on my laptop
<RingTailedFox> brobostigon what wine alternatives are free?
<_Andrew> flaccid, Sorry to hear that, Ubuntu is stable for me, it must be either something you're doing or perhaps some strange hardware config
<Nuba1> nope, but it works with wine too
<speedo_> any trick?
<brobostigon> RingTailedFox: only wine, or emulation
<RingTailedFox> brobostigon i heard some alternatives are not free but their source is. true?
<Nuba1> both photoshop and dreamweaver have worked perfectly for me for at least a year
<Nuba1> but u must use older versions, dreamweaver 8 or mx and photoshop 7
<RingTailedFox> brobostigon i heard some alternatives are not free but their source is. you have to compile it to use. true?
<brobostigon> RingTailedFox: no idea??
<RingTailedFox> k
<Nuba1> no crossover is not open source
<Nuba1> but their wine implementation is identical
<flaccid> brobostigon: i didn't realise we shared the same experiences and variables, i apologise, we must be one.
<PhilcoBill> How do I configure Ubuntu to allow more than one user at a time to log onto the Ubuntu box with a desktop?
<Nuba1> ie, when u install crossover u install wine
<limin> I think the dreamweaver cs3 is good
<Nuba1> except with crossover u get some nice gui extras for controlling the bottles, etc
<numeral> e-wenas !!!
<arko> hi all
<speedo_> could anyone tell me how make my 3dcard work?i 'm running a gutsy gibbon but i cant active composite
<faileas> speedo_: what 3d card?
<ignostic> PhilcoBill: You could have them log on with ssh -X, and then they would have a command line that they could run graphical programs from.
<speedo_> ati x600 on my toshiba laptop
<faileas> speedo_: did you install the drivers for it?
<hikenboot> greetings---can I do damage to a file system with e2fsck if its mounted read only
<speedo_> i've tried to use visual effect
<artti> I installed lame. Plugin needed in audacity. But now i can't find libmp3lame.so
<PhilcoBill> ignostic that sounds a little involved
<faileas> speedo_: did you install the drivers for the video card?
<speedo_> but it gives an error message about composite
<speedo_> yes
<flaccid> k grib
<monkeyBox> Does anyone have the Broadcomm 4310 mPCIe (mini-pci-express) card?   I've got it working w/ ndiswrapper,  but my performance really blows  (connecting to a wireless-b router).   Any ideas?
<Harald> hi folks
<ignostic> PhilcoBill: It is, I'm not very experienced with doing such things - that's just one solution off the top of my head that's probably not that great.
<speedo_> it has installed restricte driver by itself
<monkeyBox> (fyi, I know wireless-b is slower, but when I say my performance blows, I mean, it blows even for wireless-b)
<Harald> can  someone give me a hint, how I can change the painting of a jxtaskpane?
<ignostic> PhilcoBill: Here's another option: http://happypixels.ca/2006/03/01/using-xdmcp-with-ubuntu-or-any-other-gdm-running-distro/
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<insaneboy`> hi all
<insaneboy`> Can you help me ?
<PhilcoBill> thanks
<insaneboy`> yes
<hischild> !anyone | insaneboy`
<ubotu> insaneboy`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arko> I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 in a laptop HP dv2710us but I got a problem: sometimes it starts sometimes freezes on boot. I took out "quite" and "splash" options from grub menu.lst and, when it freezes, the last messages are: "[    7.544000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20", which lasts long time, then some messages about "atkbd.c Unknow key released" then, a "missing modules, devices..." and "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uui
<arko> d/5ff..... does not exist. Dropping to shell". Then BusyBox. Any help?
<insaneboy`> My ubuntu display this error : configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hischild> insaneboy`, in console type : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<insaneboy`> How do i repair it ?
<unixx> hello ubuntu german channel ?
<insaneboy`> Than you hischild !
<cadefy> !de unixx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de unixx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cadefy> owned
<prince_jammys> !dee | unixx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> !gr
<jrib> insaneboy`: what are you compiling?
<prince_jammys> lol
<whileimhere> Good Morning from the East-coast of the USA!! Yeah Coffee ROCKS!
<prince_jammys> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<artti> Need help with audacity.
<cadefy> whileimhere, shut up man
<ignostic> artti: what's wrong?
<Filled-Void> Could anyone tell me why I cant select all the packages when trying to create an AptonCD ?
<Hoarde> Umm.... I still cant get 7.10 to do my monitor at full res (1680x1050)
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<bullgard4> unixx: The major German Ubuntu channel is #ubuntu-de.
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<artti> ignostic, audacity needs that i have installed lame. So i installed it, but i can't find library libmp3lame.so
<whileimhere> cadefy: :)
<ignostic> artti: it should be in /usr/lib
<insaneboy`> build essential error :
<brobostigon> how do i make progs autostart on login, i am using enlightenment no gnome??
<blogcrawler> hi, how can I reinstall volume control popup? it is corrupted
<insaneboy`> Следните пакети имат неудовлетворени зависимости:
<insaneboy`>   build-essential: Зависи от: libc6-dev но той няма да бъде инсталиран или
<insaneboy`>                                       libc-dev
<insaneboy`>                    Зависи от: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) но той няма да бъд
<spiderfire> hello
<insaneboy`> ji
<insaneboy`> hi
<artti> ignostic, i know that, but there is no such file.
<jarrwood> hello room
<Andycasss> From where could i see the ports that are being used currently?
<whileimhere> Well I am about to crush my own enthusiasm by asking a really tough question. I am totally into Emulators these days. I love them! I am a lousy programmer. I have only had 2 semesters of C++ on a M$ Windows box. Can anyone give me some advice on where to start reading-learning about programming and interfaces for Ubuntu?
<ignostic> artti: did you install lame through apt or aptitude, or from source, or what?
<blogcrawler> how can I reinstall volume control popup? it is corrupted
<spiderfire> where can you get the commercial codecs?
<frold> !phpeditor > frold
<ompaul> !codecs | spiderfire
<jrib> ompaul: he was requesting help, no one had told about pastebin and he didn't translate the error
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<prince_jammys> artti: try installing ::  sudo apt-get install liblame0
<ubotu> spiderfire: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Andrew> Andycasss, netstat -a
<spiderfire> thanks
<ompaul> jrib, I have handed him ru in pm
<jrib> ompaul: ah ok
<Andycasss> _Andrew: thanks
<artti> ignostic, apt-get install lame
<bullgard4> blogcrawler: Yelp provides a Volume Control Manual.
<Hoarde> this Ubuntu stuff is too hard
<Hoarde> I cant even get my monitor working on a right screen resolution
<Hoarde> lol
<prince_jammys> artti: also install :::   libmp3lame-dev
<ompaul> !resolution > Hoarde  (please check message from bot)
<blogcrawler> bullgard4: thanks. I am newbie. would u explain more?
<bullgard4> Hoarde: Please tell what error messages you do encounter.
<ignostic> artti: you can see what files a package added by issuing dpkg --contents /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename if it's not in there, you should install libmp3lame0 and libmp3lame-dev
<lucasvo> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NoirFluo> my Wireless internet always shuts down after 5 min.
<prince_jammys> artti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121199  http://lists.debian.org/debian-multimedia/2007/02/msg00018.html
<CorruptTerrorist> i'll ask again... how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<jarrwood> does anyone in here use skype?
<NoirFluo> jarrwood : Use Gizmo
<NoirFluo> or Xmpp
<NoirFluo> :D
<Hoarde> when I select the right resolution for the monitor (1680x1050) Ubuntu makes it 1680x1050 but keeps the screen resolution to 1400x1050 or some garbage (ie desktop expands past the screen)
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, only ask here or +1 as appropriate and the best way to do that is to use a torrent to fix that you give some it checksums your disk and away you go
<faileas> jarrwood: used to
<bullgard4> blogcrawler: If your Volume Control applet is visible yet then right-click on it. A context menu will open. Select there the 'Help' item.
<jarrwood> well i have a cousin on skype can i use those and talk to him
<Andycasss> how to grep a command?
<faileas> jarrwood: no, but you can install skype, it works
<faileas> Andycasss: command | grep foo
<prince_jammys> Andycasss: what do you want to do?
<NoirFluo> jarrwood yes, you can install it on Ubuntu
<jarrwood> i tried that it said that the libsound2 is not satisfiable
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul,  how can i give utorrent checksums?
<artti> prince_jammys, libmp3lame-dev couldn't find, but i installed liblame0. Now i finded it. Thanks. I messed with a hour.
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, torrent works on the basis that all is checksummed
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: the checksums are in the torrent.. what do you want to do?
<faileas> fix a partial download with a torrent?
<_Adam_> I have a question, I currently run SUSE 10.3, can i install ubuntu without losing to much data?
<Andycasss> faileas: thanks
<ompaul> faileas, tjhat was my suggestion
<faileas> _Adam_: pretty much non
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: stop the download, force recheck
<bullgard4> Andycasss: You grep the output of a command, not the command itself. Add as a suffic to the command in a command line "| grep <search string>" (without the " of course).
<ignostic> _Adam_: if your data that you want saved is on a seperate partition from / , then yes.
<ompaul> _Adam_, save your /home/adam directory in a tarball and then have fun
<CorruptTerrorist> faileas, i'm downloading the iso as it's fater that the torrent. since it is the same file... can i just shove it where the torrent iso is and it repair it?
<_Adam_> so i can save /home then?
<ompaul> _Adam_, back it up
<faileas> _Adam_ , ignostic: or have seperate partitions
<bullgard4> Andycasss: suffic > suffix
<faileas> CorruptTerrorist: i think i've down it before
<blogcrawler> how can I reinstall volume control popup? it is corrupted
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, yes you can, that was my initial suggestion, it was why I made that suggestion
<Andycasss> bullgard4: thank you - faileas already answered that but not in such detail :)
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul, faileas, thanks
<_Adam_> tarballing makes a lot of sence :)
<luichi> hi i posed this in ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4387814#post4387814
<smaila> some one got a sunix serial ATA 2100 card working whit a saber 250 gb hdd in ubuntu ?
<luichi> but they answer me to use netbootin
<CorruptTerrorist> what is netboot?
<luichi> but as i said in the post i don't have any operating system installed
<MeloN27> hi canal
<mykorrhiza> hello Im having trouble. I cant login to x it just freezes. However it works fine with the recovery mode. Can I paste my .xsession-errors
<luichi> sorry unetbootin
<faileas> luichi: you can start netbootin from a debian floppy
<faileas> or from another live CD
<ompaul> !netboot > CorruptTerrorist (read message from bot)
<ignostic> mykorrhiza: use pastebin.ca
<ignostic> and post the link
<_Adam_> cheers guys
<D-Spair> Hey gang. We moved our corporate offices this weekend, and upon starting my webapps server back up, none of the network interfaces load up. Any ideas or suggestions?
<luichi> how can i do it?
<ompaul> !netboot > luichi  (read message from bot)
<faileas> luichi: read the unetbootin page ;p
<luichi> oj
<luichi> ok
<CorruptTerrorist> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<blogcrawler> bullgard4: volume control applet works fine. but volume  control OSD is corrupted (using multimedia keys of keyboard)
<mykorrhiza> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57205/
<luichi> but i can do it without having any operating sytem installed?
<faileas> luichi: do you have a cd or floppy drive?
<luichi> i have a floopy drive
<luichi> and i can boot it
<luichi> but i don't have cd drive and i can't boot from a cd
<faileas> luichi: you can bootstrap a install with unetbootin from that ;p
<luichi> bootstrap?
<bullgard4> blogcrawler: Please expand 'OSD'.
<ompaul> luichi, read the web page http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<luichi> ok
<ignostic> bullgard4: On Screen Display
<blogcrawler> bullgard4: on-screen display
<ubuntufreak> How do i install the World Clock Applet in ubuntu 7.10
<amenado> D-Spair what is your web app server?
<P2502> (20:15:50) P2502: anyone know how to make ping command to visualize missed packets?
<P2502> (20:16:27) P2502: similiar to how it does in windows, showing message
<ignostic> mykorrhiza: I can't tell what's going on from that paste. Is that from when you do it from recovery mode? All I can tell is that it tries to load metacity because something else fails.
<amenado> P2502-> how does window visualizes it?
<prince_jammys> P2502: probably ping -v (just a guess)
<luichi> ok i've seen how to do it
<luichi> now i will try
<WebGuest> can somone help me? o would like to know if theres a better kernel for me, and if yes, how to install it
<luichi> :D
<Jonathan_L> http://www.tangler.com/forum/ubuntu-users + http://www.tangler.com/forum/linux - A good alternative for IRC when you are lazy and want to have everything written kept somewhere. Just writing that because I felt like it.
<mykorrhiza> no thats not from recovery mode
<ignostic> p2502: look over "man ping" and see if any of those options do what you want it to.
<WebGuest> can somone help me? i would like to know if theres a better kernel for me, and if yes, how to install it
<P2502>  ignostic: did it, cant find it
<P2502> thats why i ask
<gangadjinn> anyone know how to implement a script code into nautilus... found something I wanna try for mounting images with a rightclick
<mykorrhiza> i changed the driver to vesa and then x starts but in recovery mode i can use the ati driver
<mortualdead> All right
<ompaul> P2502, it reports when you type ctrl c
<USN1520> howdy, can someone remind me how to access user files and the trash in the terminal?
<ignostic> p2502: oh, ok. just making sure =).
<HorizonXP> hey, my openoffice programs don't open when I run them from the Applications menu; I have to run 'openoffice' from the command line. any help?
<blogcrawler> anyone know how reinstall volume control popup?
<sinbox> soundconverter is just plain not doing anything :(
<P2502> ompaul: i know but i want to see missed packets in real time
<USN1520> blogcrawler, do you mean the applet?
<blogcrawler> no, OSD
<ompaul> P2502,  ping -i 1 host
<frold> anyone runnung aptana?
<blogcrawler> USN1520: no, OSD
<ompaul> P2502, it should be good enough =
<USN1520> blogcrawler, not sure then
<P2502> ompaul: no difference
<HorizonXP> hey, my openoffice programs don't open when I run them from the Applications menu; I have to run 'openoffice' from the command line. any help?
<prince_jammys> P2502: did you try ping -v
<mykorrhiza> isnt it strange that the ati driver just works in recovery mode
<HorizonXP> also, my dvd burner seems to have stopped working
<USN1520> blogcrawler, any chance you could tell me how to access profile directory and the trash in the terminal?
<anonA1> Webspot why not just do "sudo apt-get update"
<P2502> prince_jammys: yes, no difference
<Jonathan_L> HorizonXP: Tried modyfying the entries in the menu?
<HorizonXP> Jonathan_L: no I haven't; they worked before, haven't touched them
<luichi> i have to do this no?
<luichi>  If all else fails, or if you only have access to floppies, then first, download the Debian minimal-install floppies. Then, install Debian. Once installed, download the UNetbootin deb package using wget $unetbootin.deb, install it using dpkg -i $unetbootin.deb, then once done, reboot, and select UNetbootin in the GRUB menu.
<blogcrawler> USN1520: what do u mean with profile dir? home?
<Webspot> anonA1: I think you just referenced the wrong nick
<USN1520> yes my user files
<HorizonXP> Jonathan_L: basically, 'oocalc', 'oowrite', etc, don't work, but 'openoffice' does work
<anonA1> Webspot yeah i did ;)
<Jonathan_L> HorizonXP: You could try modifying them to make them work again by setting the terminal commands
<blogcrawler> USN1520: simply type "cd ~/" and press enter
<anonA1> Webspot but hey, that's good advice to anyone :)
<luichi> i can't donwload  Debian minimal-install floppies
<Webspot> anonA1: Yup :)
<luichi> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/
<luichi> the link dosen't work
<HorizonXP> Jonathan_L: that the only way to fix this?
<USN1520> thanks , how about the trash I have some root locked files in there?
<Joeb454> blogcrawler, to change to the home directory you can actually just type "cd" (no quotes)
<gangadjinn> anyone know how to implement a script code into nautilus... found something I wanna try for mounting images with a rightclick
<luichi> now it works :d
<mohbana> what colours does ubuntu use the hex code?
<Jonathan_L> HorizonXP: So you can't *just* start Writer? Do you have to start the main openoffice app and create/open files from there?
<HorizonXP> Jonathan_L: exactly
<Jonathan_L> Thne that might not work
<HorizonXP> Jonathan_L: running oowriter from the command line gives me this:
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: try killing any existing openoffice processes
<blogcrawler> USN1520: trash location is different for each partition. go to /.trash on each of them
<HorizonXP> Error forking '/usr/lib/openoffice/program//soffice': 'Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice" (Bad address)'
<Jonathan_L> prince_jammys: He can open the main OpenOffice app
<hikenboot> greetings anyone know how to regenerate xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.men mine seems to be corrupt do to / being mounted readonly for some unknown reason fsck shows no problems
<USN1520> blogcrawler, thanks again
<HorizonXP> prince_jammys: I have just started the computer, there's no other instances
<blogcrawler> USN1520: u r welcome
<blogcrawler> anyone know how reinstall volume control popup?
<luichi> i have to burn the .img in a floopy?
<luichi> how can i do this?
<Jonathan_L> Can I install stuff on Ubuntu from inside Vista? The partition is accessible in Vista thanks to Ext2Fsd.
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: looks like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/187407
<blogcrawler> anyone know how to reinstall volume control popup (OSD)?
<HorizonXP> prince_jammys: yeah, I just found that
<HorizonXP> prince_jammys: so... why aren't you guys having htat problem, and I am?
<hikenboot> luichi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452789&page=2
<USN1520> blogcrawler, every one says no such file or directory
<Jonathan_L> HorizonXP: Who knows?
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: looks like a AMD64 thing
<frold> ¡aptana | frold
<luichi> thank you so much hikenboot
<luichi> :d
<HorizonXP> prince_jammys, jonathan_L: grr.. us AMD64 folk always get the shaft
<osotogari> hi im looking for a little help with my xorg.conf file please. ubuntu wont display at a resolution i wasnt it to
<amenado> blogcrawler-> i dont know it myself, but I would guess if you launch gconf-editor within those sub-menus its there
<blogcrawler> USN1520: eg. "cd ~/.Trash"
<anonA1> HorizonXP most AMD64 users like it though ;)
<HorizonXP> anonA1: lol, to get the shaft? hahhaa
<hikenboot> luichi, your welcome
<HorizonXP> anonA1: I have loved ubuntu amd64 so far for sure, definitely better than windows x64 :P
<fungos> is there any known problem with hitachi notebook harddisk with linux?
<Jonathan_L> HorizonXP: I have AMD Turion 64 X2 with 32-bit OS. Haven't tried OpenOffice in Ubuntu yet.
<blogcrawler> amenado: thank. I'll give it a try
<osotogari> how do i find out what graphics card i have installed?
<amenado> blogcrawler-> there is the volume_manager submenu there..maybe underneath it
<anonA1> HorizonXP yeah, was just a little joke to ease your pain :)
<gopp> hey any know why I can not use num lock or scroll lock to switch screen
<ignostic> ostogari: scroll through "lspci -v | less"
<HorizonXP> Jonathan_l:, I have a Core 2 Duo T5300, and 64-bit OS
<gangadjinn> osotogari, check the dmesg??
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: might have to do with your theme
<KindOne> anyone know a free ubuntu program that wipes hard drives by writing junk data and deleting it like a million times ?
<HorizonXP> Jonathan_l:, you won't see it unless you have the 64bit version of ubuntu
<amenado> osotogari-> or maybe you try  udevinfo  and your video stuff may be listed
<USN1520> blogcrawler, I feel like a newb but it is not working
<HorizonXP> prince_jammys: explain please
<bazhang> !info shred
<ubotu> Package shred does not exist in gutsy
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: your icon theme or window theme
<Bruum> Hello. can someone help me with partition? im gone install a fresh ubuntu, and windows on my pc! got 2 hd, 320 eatch!.. what size should i make etc. plz msg :)
<gopp> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osotogari> dmesg?
<ignostic> !dmesg | ostogari
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: that's just a guess. you could test it by trying different themes from Preferences->Appearance and see what happens
<amenado> Bruum-> try 20 gig for /   2gig for swap  and the remainder for /home or any other /partition you wish
<anonA1> KindOne i would use DBAN http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<luichi> if i do ls in a dictory it shows me that i have the file boot.img
<luichi> and if i do
<luichi> sudo dd if=whatever.img of=/dev/fd0
<gangadjinn> osotogari, terminal sudo dmesg | grep AGP could reveal your video
<anonA1> KindOne takes a while, but it's probably the most effective way to make *sure* no one can retrieve your data
<luichi> sorry
<blogcrawler> amenado: I found that but it doesn't have any settings for OSD
<luichi> sudo dd if=boo.img of=/dev/fd0
<luichi> sorry xd
<luichi> sudo dd if=boot.img of=/dev/fd0
<KindOne> anonA1, Thanks
<gangadjinn> but there are really 100 wqys of doing it
<ignostic> ostogari: dmesg prints the kernel ring buffer, which is mainly messages about hardware and such, including things like device names.
<blogcrawler> USN1520: maybe u don't have any file in ur trash
<anonA1> KindOne remember, it'll take a while (sometimes over an hour)
<amenado> blogcrawler-> well you can right click and it allows you to set a new Key and value pair
<hischild> luichi, try to get it all on one line :-) there are a lot of messages between yours :-)
<luichi> it says that it dosen't exists the file or the dictory
<luichi> ok sorry
<anonA1> KindOne but believe me, all that data is history, pappy!
<blogcrawler> amenado: what should I set there?
<rickyfingers> What channel do I join to meet chicks in Germany?
<anonA1> rickyfingers ubuntupickupsde
<gangadjinn> hornyhelga could be one
<amenado> blogcrawler-> i really dont know which key you need
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<warrend> hi
<KindOne> i dont care how long it takes... i got stuff that will put me in jail -.-
<ignostic> rickyfingers: check internetisseriousbusiness.com
<mortualdead> Hi
<blogcrawler> amenado: ok, thanks
<anonA1> KindOne yep, use DBAN then
<KindOne> lol
<warrend> is there any 3d party deb package for gutsy concerning easytag 2.1.4
<bullgard4> blogcrawler: Have you installed the DEB prgram package 'alsaplayer-xosd'?
<julio_pe> Hello people
<clsk> I was trying to install a new nVidia video driver and it didn't go very well. Now when I boot Ubuntu it asks me to configure X and I can't find the old X configurations. Is there any way to run the configure scripts ubuntu runs when installing the OS?
<julio_pe> Hot to install python-sqlite3 ???
<Bruum> amenado : can you plz make me little more cleare
<Maimster> Morning all.
<clsk> the X configuration scripts that is
<Bruum> 20 gb ext3? 2 g swap and then?
<baggles> is there any way to re-run just the part of the installer that set up grub?
<amenado> blogcrawler-> my volume icon properties does say volume applet 2.2.0
<prakashrao> hai good evening sir
<anonA1> clsk how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<hischild> clsk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :-)
<prakashrao> yes
<amenado> Bruum-> try 20 gig for /   2gig for swap  and the remainder for /home or any other /partition you wish <-- you dont understand these?
<hischild> anonA1, you're back!
<prakashrao> i want DNS server installations
<julio_pe> How to install Flyback ??? Are there a .deb package??!
<rickyfingers> What channel do I join to meet chicks in Germany?
<osotogari> thanks all who helped. found it with sudo dmesg | grep Intel
<amenado> Brumm yes ext3 type of file system for those partitions
<prakashrao> yes
<Bruum> all 3?
<bazhang> !ops | rickyfingers
<ubotu> rickyfingers: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<anonA1> hischild ah yes .. you used to be iositd :)
<Maimster> amenado: Please tell me you got some sleep?
<Bruum> and the names should just be root, swap and home?
<amenado> Bruum swap is a swap, not an ext fs
<hischild> anonA1, yeah, but i managed to register this nick now :-)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | rickyfingers
<ubotu> rickyfingers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hischild> which is my official nick :p
<lee__> amarock says it can't demux streams?
<amenado> Maimster oh yeah, had a nap :P
<prakashrao> please give some dateils of dns server
<julio_pe> how to install flyback???
<amenado> Maimster how about you? you left later than I
<blogcrawler> bullgard4: I reinstalled it right now but nothing changed
<Maimster> amenado: Good to hear. 5 hour nap.
<luichi> how can i see where floopy is mounted?
<Bruum> i guess i understanded amenado
<anonA1> luichi probably where you mounted it
<amenado> Maimster-> i think thats good enuff for me, just made sure i have a large cup of joe next to me 1st thing
<luichi> but it's mounted automatically so i don't know where it's  mounted
<amenado> Bruum okay, good luck
<Maimster> amenado: Getting mine right now.
<USN1520> blogcrawler, u have saved me, thanks again
<Maimster> amenado: Then I have to start on a backup server.
<anonA1> luichi /media/floppy
<Maimster> amenado: Should be a piece of cake though.
<anonA1> luichi or somewhere like that in /media
<luichi> if i go there there is nothing
<amenado> Maimster-> that will be fun..make sure you test your backups..
<lex> l
<gopp> is there anything else beside ebox as a gui admin tool in ubuntu
<anonA1> luichi no entries in /media?
<luichi> if i go to computer and i open my floopy i can see the files
<rwild> Hey folks, anyone know of a program for FTP that is easy for me to set myself up as a host so I can access a file on my friends computer?
<Maimster> amenado: True.
<lex> luichi if something is mounted it will show in "sudo gedit /etc/mtab"
<anonA1> luichi do a "sudo mount"
<anonA1> luichi all will be revealed
<gangadjinn> is there an easy way to mount images rather than the usual one... ??
<luichi> i have it in /media/disk-1
<gnubie> luichi,  have you looked in Places > Computer?
<luichi> i think
<luichi> because when i entered there my floopy drive made some noise
<bazhang> gangadjinn: iso of what? distro or other
<anonA1> luichi well mount will tell all ... check all the entries if you need to
<luichi> i only want to bur .img in my floopy
<gangadjinn> like a dvd/movie/game/ somethinglikethat
<luichi> but i don't understand this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452789&page=2
<malsyned_> I just upgraded to Gutsy, and now in addition to my 2GB beagled cache, my computer has spent the last 24 hours building a 2GB trackerd cache.  Is there any reason for me to have both?
<Lukasz> what are other Ubuntu distro's
<bazhang> gangadjinn: for a movie you can use vlc
<Seveas> malsyned_, nope. I'd say get rid of one or both :)
<amenado> rwild load openssh  so you can have sftp
<Mohero_> Hi all - can someone help with apt/dpkg - it seems to be stuffed on my system :(
<malsyned_> Seveas: any recommendation on which?
<rwild> thanks, amenado, I will look into now
<Seveas> malsyned_, both. But if you want to keep one, keep tracker
<rickyricci> is there a way (maybe a plugin) to save the channel list in xchat-gnome i.e. make them as favorites?
<anonA1> luichi i thought someone already gave you a link to how to do that
<luichi> yes
<luichi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452789&page=2
<luichi> but i don't understand
<Bruum> amenado : if i select "use hole partisjon" how its gone build it then?
<luichi> wait
<gangadjinn> thanks bazhang
<Mohero_> I noticed none of my mail was going through, and when I checked MailScanner wasn't running, I tried to start MailScanner, that failed with "Variable "$FIELD_NAME" is not imported at /usr/share/MailScanner/MailScanner/Message.pm line 6367."
<bazhang> gangadjinn: no worries ;]
<anonA1> luichi "sudo umount /dev/fd0 && sudo dd if=boot.img of=/dev/fd0"
<flaccid> ive been working on trying to fix this grub bug for hours now: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-550887.html there is no solution and it perpetuates between ubuntu distros. i've experienced it up to 6 times myself on dif machines. please help its a bit ridiculous
<Mohero_> after hunting Google the answer appeard to be to uninstall and re-install MailScanner...
<Mohero_> which gave me  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<amenado> Bruum by default it will only have / and a portion for swap ...so if anything happens to your / you can not easily separate you /home where you normally keep your good data
<anonA1> luichi of course that's assuming 2 things; your floppy is mounted as fd0, and the image name is boot.img .. adjust to your needs
<malsyned_> Seveas: thanks
<luichi> if i do sudo mount i get this: http://pastebin.com/m5e143688
<Mohero_> it also won't let me re-install - so any idea's at this point would be great
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/funny/the-real-life-pacman-the-movie/,
<amenado> flaccis can you summarize a bit of what went wrong?
<luichi> so it's mounted on /media/disk-1 no?
<malsyned_> Seveas: What apps use the indexes beagle and tracker produce?
<Bruum> understand, easies way to make the /home map then?
<Bruum> i havent installed it yet
<anonA1> luichi you have to UNMOUNT it and the command is "umount"
<VanGlorious> Anyone tell me how I can integrate a URL into my desktop picture
<flaccid> amenado just read the post its all there
<Seveas> malsyned_, beagle/tracker plugins in nautilus and maybe other apps
<flaccid> i did not change anything system wise
<dimas> Loading TkCximage failed. This module is need to run aMSN. Please compile aMSN first, instructions on how to compile are located in the file Install. this first happened after amsn uodate from 0.95 to 0.97 i searched in google and many others have same problem, but i don't know how to solve it as i am new in ubuntu 7.10 . i tried to unistal amsn and install again but didn't work. please explain exactly what i should do. i don't know how to compile...
<anonA1> luichi yes it is mounted on /media/disk-1 ... you have to do the commands I said earlier
<luichi> ok i've done sudo umount /media/disk-1
<malsyned_> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> dimas, you should simply apt-get install amsn -- no need for compiling
<amenado> flaccid you can at least give a summary...rather than directing us to just read..its a courtesy
<rickyricci> anybody in here using xchat-gnome?
<anonA1> luichi understand? "sudo dd if=boot.img of=/dev/fd0" .. where boot.img is the image
<maksvlad> hi all
<bazhang> Bruum: the advantage to having a seperate /home partition is that if something goes wrong or if you want to do a fresh install of the next version of ubuntu then your personal files will be left untouched; if you are new to ubuntu though you may just want to do the guided partition
<luichi> ye yes
<anonA1> luichi ok :)
<flaccid> a summary would take about 5 paragraphs, is that ok?
<brobostigon> i have to start fbpanel and gkrellm manually when i loginto enlightenement ntop of ubuntu, how can i make it autostart those on login??and is there something better than fbpanel, that doesnt need a flashy gpu??
<CorruptTerrorist> hey... people on #ununtu+1 are no help... can you help?
<amenado> flaccid its okay, sometimes we know it is frustrating, but..we its nice to bounce ideas sometimes
<anonA1> luichi you'll hear some sounds, no doubt :)
<encrypt3d> I am running ubuntu 7.10, and have installed the non-free flash plugin which seems to be working.  However, the problem seems to be that some flash movies play quicker than others.  Does anyone have any suggestions to this problem?  I have uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, completely removed and reinstalled all with no fix.
<flaccid> bouncing ideas doesn't fix problems :p
<amenado> flaccid-> i meant it is okay for you to give us a bit of summary
<Anja_> who all is here - is mage_ here?
<Anja_> or ka2?
<Anja_> or pelo?
<anonA1> encrypt3d heh, one thing you have to live with is flaky flash player :(
<dimas> seveas, it saids amsn is in his most recent version
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: if you are not ready for breakage you should not be using Hardy--the channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> dimas, cool, then start it from the menu under applications -> internet
<flaccid> i have the correct grub settings and yet im directed to a busy box shell saying incorrect boot= arg . what is the fix
<flaccid> thats a pretty quick summary....
<CorruptTerrorist> it's just that #ununtu+1 is useless
<Bruum> now i have made . sdb1 ext3 10gb, sdb2 sweap and sdb3 rest with name home... thats right ???
<dimas> seveas it saids the same
<Mohero_> bazhang: having someone in #ubuntu+1 to answer questions would be useful
<toogreen_> hello there
<CorruptTerrorist> *ubuntu
<Mohero_> I'm with Corrupt Terrorist on this one
<anonA1> luichi so what happened?
<encrypt3d> anonA1 boo!  hmm, it seemed before that it was working, but perhaps after an update it borked the settings.  Thanks for the reply
<anonA1> luichi i'm all interested
<toogreen_> I'm having a bit of trouble with grub and need help
<amenado> flaccid how often it happens? new install? how old are you  disk?  anything unique on your system?
<bazhang> mohero well I am useless but will join ;]
<Mohero_> I've posted my problem in #ubuntu+1 no answer now in here, no answer.....
<CorruptTerrorist> 205 users in the chan... none of which will help
<toogreen_> i just installed ubuntu on my Eeepc, from a usb disk, to the memory card
<databridge> how do i change the apache servername?
<toogreen_> but when i installed Grub, i chose advanced, and typed hd1 instead of hd2
<Gibb> How can I tell what my color setting is set to? Either 16, 24, or 32 bit in ubuntu? Its not on the normal resolution screens
<amenado> !patience | CorruptTerrorist Mohero_
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist Mohero_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seveas> CorruptTerrorist, if noone knows the answer, noone can help you. Whining in here sure doesn't help
<luichi> yes it's working!
<luichi> :d
<dimas> seveas amsn said i need to compile still
<eth01> databridge, #apache
<Seveas> databridge, look in /etc/apache2/sites-available/*default
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist what's the problem?
<anonA1> luichi hot diggity dawg!!!
<toogreen_> i need to move my current installation of grub from hd1 to hd2
<databridge> Seveas: i put the name in there but doesn`t work
<luichi> lol
<flaccid> amenado: all the time now, not a new install, brand new disk. not sure what you mean by unique. i have not changed anything and am experienced linux person. so what is your diagnosis from that?
<Seveas> dimas, then amsn is broken, try with a clean profile (move ~/.amsn out of the way)
<CorruptTerrorist> !talktopeopleratherthanjustusingabot | amenado
<anonA1> heh
<toogreen_> anyone can help?
<luichi> thanks anonA1
<aurum> Is there a way to make your terminal go verbose after you've already started a command?
<Seveas> databridge, did you reload apache after doing that?
<databridge> yes
<anonA1> hmm, I was actually going to help him too :)
<EnvoyRising> hischild: cube/ saurbraten engine is an interesting concept btw
<dimas> seveas how that come if i just unistalled and reinstall from synaptic?
<Bruum> bazhang : is thise correct : sdb1 ex3 10gb, sdb2 swap 1gb, sdb3 ext3 /home 300gb ??
<Freewith> Hi. My system makes a system bell sound 5 or 6 times everytime I get to the logon screen or issue a shutdown. Anyone know what's wrong?
<lex> he'll come back anonA1
<amenado> flaccid at first i suspect you may have a disk going bad on you, if it happens often enuff, assuming you said your parameters are okay and it booted previously
<Seveas> dimas, no idea really
<Seveas> dimas, I don't use amsn myself, find it too ugly :)
<rwild> So, Just a quick question... I am attempting to install the realtime kernel via synaptic, it has been sitting just about halfway through the install for a few hours.  Is this normal?
<luichi> anonA1
<osotogari> ubuntu detects my resolution @ 75Hz is setting ok? If not how can I change it to 60Hz?
<Mohero_> amenado: I know everyone's volunteers, and I've answered in here too, and in Ubuntu+1 - but i'm starting to get annoyed because I report bugs which still have status "new" I ask my questions in both channels and don't get an answer.
<Seveas> rwild, no
<amenado> Bruum-> plenty enuff
<anonA1> aurum depending on the command an argument like -v usually does the trick. Maybe do a man on the particular command
<hischild> EnvoyRising, cube / saurbraten?
<dimas> seveas would you walk me through to remove it from the terminal?
<rwild> Hm... Seveas, any idea of why that may be?
<luichi> what is the first floopy i've to put to my laptop to run  Debian minimal-install floppies??
<Andycasss> Im using -p 15500 16500 argument on my pureftpd but it doesnt seem to have any effect, my client still wants to connect to some random ports (~50000-~58000). What could be wrong?
<anonA1> Seveas i agree with the amsn ugliness .. what do you use?
<luichi> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/
<flaccid> here is many more people with the same problem that happens only on ubuntu : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/gutsys-kernel-wont-boot-608918/
<Seveas> dimas, mv ~/.amsn ~/.amsn-old
<amenado> Mohero_-> didnt you see the response from Seveas? if no one knows, you can not squeeze blood from a rock!
<anonA1> luichi that I don't know
<Seveas> dimas, that should do it :)
<luichi> ok
<luichi> i think it will be boot.img
<Seveas> anonA1, gaim
<brobostigon>  i have to start fbpanel and gkrellm manually when i loginto enlightenement ntop of ubuntu, how can i make it autostart those on login??and is there something better than fbpanel, that doesnt need a flashy gpu??
<EnvoyRising> hischild: its a os fps in the style of quake/urt assaultcube is the counterstrike-esque mod
<Seveas> anonA1, pidgin ofcourse now*
<anonA1> Seveas ah same here . cheers
<EnvoyRising> or total conversion rather
<neufeind> hi
<lex> has anyone in here gotten their X-fi working in 32-bit?
<osotogari> ubuntu detects my resolution @ 75Hz is setting ok? If not how can I change it to 60Hz?
<anonA1> neufeind ask away pappy!
<hischild> EnvoyRising, ah .. sounds nice but i never checked it out so far
<steel_lady> hello, I have a short question, I just want to check... I bought the external disk od 500G. I need to use it for windows and linux both. can it be formated to fat32?
<neufeind> is there a way to install a Ubuntu-domU using virt-install as a net-install?
<dimas> seveas and then?
<anonA1> steel_lady yep
<Seveas> steel_lady, you need fat32 or ntfs to use it in both, so yes :)
<lex> osotogari: as long as the picture looks fine, 75hz is fine
<Seveas> dimas, try starting amsn again
<amenado> flaccid and the errors seems to be present at aroun same spot all the time? have you done fsck of your disk lately?
<EnvoyRising> hischild: checked out any linux games yet? in general we're lacking, but as for fps's, we're pretty well off
<bazhang> Bruum: that is what the guided partitioner gave you?
<steel_lady> anonA1, Seveas, they tell me it is too big for FAT32?
<hischild> EnvoyRising, i've seen a few around yeah, but i haven't like really searched for them
<Bruum> now bazhang : made it manual
<anonA1> steel_lady ah, didn't read the 500GB part ... you can use NTFS
<anonA1> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<brobostigon>  i have to start fbpanel and gkrellm manually when i loginto enlightenement ntop of ubuntu, how can i make it autostart those on login??and is there something better than fbpanel, that doesnt need a flashy gpu
<lex> steel_lady: yes, but single file size will be limited to 2gb; although linux with ntfs-3g can write to ntfs
<Seveas> steel_lady, hmm, I thought it could handle that but yeah, ntfs is a better choice anyway
<Pawka> sveiki
<Bruum> bazhang : Wasent it right?
<rwild> steel_lady, there is a windows prgram out there that will allow you to format a 500 gig FAT32... just google it
<osotogari> @ lex: there is some small ghosting but nothing really noticeable
<dimas> seveas it said the same tkcximage module failed , so you need to compile amsn
<malsyned_> I have a 500GB drive formatted as fat32 and it's always worked fine.
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone gonna be mature instead of kicking? or shall i just go sit in the corner?
<flaccid> amenado: yes i have. the disk is clean.
<Seveas> dimas, very strange...
<anonA1> steel_lady or just use the ntfs-3g driver .. i've had no problems with it for quite a while
<malsyned_> It came from Seagate formatted that way
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist ask your question
<lex> osotogari: then you can change the resolution in System -> Admin -> screen and display settings
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist now
<flaccid> amenado: anything else. if you google you will see dozens of people with this problem.
<amenado> brobostigon-> can you not put that in one of those S under /etc/init.d  using invoke-rc.d ?
<Seveas> dimas, sadly, I'm now out of clues. You might need to file a bug
<CorruptTerrorist> no point, as it is a wubi problem
<steel_lady> wait so in general you recomend me to use that disk with NTFS anyway? what if I want to work in linux and store it to that disk?
<Seveas> CorruptTerrorist, you won't be kicked if you behave. No whining or botabuse
<abadtooth> Has Ubuntu 8.04 alpha4 been released yet?
<dimas> seveas thank you very much for the help, i may do so
<osotogari> @ lex: Oh I know, however it only displays 75 Hz for my monitor and gives no other options in the dropdown box
<CorruptTerrorist> how was that bot abuse?
<anonA1> steel_lady yes. There used to be problems with using NTFS, but for me, it seems to have been solved
<amenado> flaccid-> but you said it was working before with no problems, and it just suddenly started to appear more recently?
<lex> steel_lady: if you mount ntfs using the utility ntfs-3g, there isn't a problem
<erle-> is it possible to boot ubuntu in readonly mode?
<anonA1> !ntfs-3g|steel-lady
<ubotu> steel-lady: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<brobostigon> amenado: isnt there a file /home/user ,
<anonA1> ^^
<steel_lady> AnonA1, I have feisty and I can not update to gutsy, will it be ok?
<flaccid> amenado: ah yes. which is the same behaviour reported on about 30 forum posts by dif people
<lex> osotogari: is the monitor model set to "generic"?
<djr> My sound does not work after a reboot. Ive not changed kernel, tampered with config files or such. Modules seems loaded (atleast by looking at output of lsmod). Device can however not be found. Any tips?
<flaccid> amenado its cool that you can't help
<abadtooth> steel_lady: can you DL the alt CD and use it top upgrade?
<mindoverflow> hi
<osotogari> @ lex: its set to monitor 1280x1024
<amenado> brobostigon->  there is that dir, but not sure which of the subdirs there would be use to hide configs for the apps you were using
<Andycasss> Im using -p 15500 16500 argument on my pureftpd but it doesnt seem to have any effect, my client still wants to connect to some random ports (~50000-~58000). What could be wrong?
<mindoverflow> i got a problem starting the live cd
<mindoverflow> i have 2 hard disks
<mindoverflow> and i think it's due to that
<anonA1> steel_lady I am not 100% sure. Someone will know. I don't *think* there will be a problem as long as you can do an "sudo apt-get update"
<mindoverflow> cuz when i unplug one of'em it functions well
<amenado> flaccid yeah i dont have an answer, i have not had a chance to look at your menu.lst  can you paste it?
<anonA1> luichi are you installing now, or what?
<lex> osotogari: if it's int he options, change the model to your actual monitor
<flaccid> amenado no i can't i can't boot nor can i boot from something else.
<rickyricci> what irc client program do you all prefer?
<flaccid> flaccid i am familiar with grub prompt so who needs menu.list heh
<mindoverflow> it ends at the busybox with the modprobe abnormal exit
<neufeind> hmm, anyoneß
<Seveas> !poll
<luichi> yes it's installing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anonA1> rickyricci xchat for GUI , irssi for command line
<luichi> :d
<Seveas> !polls > rickyricci
<luichi> i've burned boot.img and i have installed in my laptop
<luichi> now i'm burning root.img
<osotogari> @ lex: ok i will try that
<amenado> flaccid->  the 0ec1266c-830f-4b6a-9198-a409bfb5a31f uuid , its your device that it cannot detect, is that your /  partition?
<anonA1> luichi you're a regular expert now :)
<luichi> lol
<GullyFoyle> rickyricci: urxvt+screen+weechat
<rickyricci> seveas, what does !polls mean? is that a program?
<anonA1> i vote screen for the best app ever
<amenado> flaccid you may be familiar with your menu.lst , i still have to look at it as i dont remember every quirky ness of such file
<flaccid> amenado we all have dif UUIDs. it wont boot with a UUID or a linux logic device name eg. /dev/sda7
<anonA1> i know, ot :(
<Seveas> rickyricci, ubotu sent you a message, read it please
<mindoverflow> hello, boot problem, modprobe, 2 hard disks, could anybody help ???
<flaccid> amenado its cool you don't have the skillset to help
<amenado> flaccid-> and this would not boot from a liveCd either?
<amenado> flaccid okay i dont have it, good luck with your atttitude
<flaccid> amenado as i said i can't boot from anything else. optical drive is gone
<flaccid> amenado attitude? lol no tone on irc dude
<osotogari> @lex: That didnt solve it
<demosh> is there any technical reason not to install on lvm2?
<steel_lady> by accident I removed somehow the desktop shortcuts to my partitions. how do I get it back?
<Seveas> demosh, I can't think of one real quick
<lex> osotogari: did you restart X for the changes to be made? see, doing that changes the settings in your xorg.conf that allows for the other settings to become available via the GUI
<demosh> im intending to have everything but /boot on lvm2
<amenado> steel_lady-> you may be able to get it back from the gconf-editor  in those sub menus
<EdgOr_MaTRIx> Is there any Free Shell with python installed that works?
<EnvoyRising> i'm trying to create a launcher for this game that runs via a shell script
<lex> osotogari: eh, you are using a CRT right?
<PriceChild> EdgOr_MaTRIx, nothing free is worth it in this world.
<Bruum> someone who can help me fast with partition msg me! simpel questiaon
<osotogari> @lex: I logged out and back in again. Using a TFT
<anonA1> PriceChild but lots of things that are GPLed are :)
<EnvoyRising> i can run it via command line, but when i try to add an entry to the main menu, it just sits there. what command do i need to use to execute it from the main menu?
<anonA1> Bruum ask in channel. You may help out someone else
<luichi> it appeers : this system has relativelty little free memory so it will enter low memory mode. Amog other things, this means that this program will proceed in ENglish. You should set up swap space as soon as posible
<amenado> Bruum-> post the question here, we have been assisting you
<lex> osotogari: you can't change the "refresh rate" of an LCD
<Jogger> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu works and Red Hat would on this Everex PC?
<luichi> i press continue?
<Jogger> would not
<anonA1> luichi yes
<luichi> ok
<Seveas> Jogger, no idea, ask in a red hat channel
<anonA1> luichi what is the system spec, btw?
<Jogger> I got a kernal panic
<Jogger> Its a gPC, Everex
<ompaul> Jogger, that would be suitable for the rh people
<amenado> everex still exist?
<ompaul> Jogger, OT for here
<anonA1> Jogger ah, your kernel popped
<Jogger> Red Hat had a smooth install but after reboot the kernel panicked
<lex> osotogari: as long as the model is set right, and you have the native resolution selected, it should look right. isn't not a widescreen is it?
<anonA1> Jogger wrong channel. Wrong channel. And ... wrong channel
<osotogari> @ lex: Ha!! Well silly me!
<Bruum> im installing a fresh ubuntu on my pc.. making the partition i have choosed manual, and then sdb1 is ext3 / with 10GB, then sdb2 is swap with 1GB, and then sdb3 is ext3 /home with 300GB, is that right? ore did i miss something.. thx "agein"
<osotogari> @ lex: it should be all set up so. thanks for the help!
<amenado> Bruum-> plenty enuff
<anonA1> Bruum shouldn't be a problem
<Nuba1> does anyone know why webmin isn't in the repos?
<anonA1> Bruum in fact, it's quite good :)
<malsyned_> Since upgrading to gutsy, the search box in Firefox doesn't work.  It won't let me switch search engines and neither Enter nor the button work to initiate a search.
<malsyned_> Anybody ever seen anything like that?
<Bruum> then i got a eroor, input/outpot error on the cd
<Bruum> and install failed
<Jogger> Ubuntu is impressive on that Everex $199 pc
<anonA1> Bruum that sounds like a CD or CDRom error then
<amenado> Bruum then its the cd disk you burn that is erroring..verify it is good
<PriceChild> anonA1, good point.
<Nuba1> malysned, I've seen that happen yeah
 * overkordbaever detached from the session
 * overkordbaever detached from the session
<Nuba1> restarting fixed it for me
<Bruum> amenado : its the cd i got from ubuntu.com "not downloaded"
<anonA1> Bruum then it could be the CD Rom - your reader
 * Nuba1 thinks gutsy is highly buggy, in comparison to feisty or heron
<Bruum> strange...
<Rynux9> I need help figuring out how to setup my wireless network in ubuntu...
<amenado> Bruum well run the verify cdrom anyays, or yeah maybe it is your device that going cucko on you now..
<anonA1> Nuba1 gibbons are usually more tempermental
<nios> I installed nvida driver via Restricted driver manager and i wonder if this really is the latest driver for nvidia-glx-new    100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.1
<anonA1> !wifi|rynux9
<ubotu> rynux9: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bruum> verify only at startup ore can i do it in live ubuntu=
<nios> i have Geforce 8400GS
<flaccid> amenado perhaps a launchpad bug will help verify my concerns https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256
<Nuba1> nios it is
<Rynux9> thanks
<Nuba1> I just installed my 8800gt using it
<nios> what is 100.14.19 ?
<amenado> Bruum just for comparison, i am able to boot a liveCd from a specific dvd drive, i can not from any other dvd drive i have,  moving the same working dvd drive over to the other machine works. so i suspect my dvd drive has something to dowith it
<Nuba1> the nvidia version number
<lex> the driver version?
<bsdnewb07> guys how do i install libcurl via the apt-get system?
<Nuba1> the other part is the kernel
<lex> bsdnewb07: sudo apt-get install libcurl?
<bsdnewb07> yeh says package not found
<Bruum> amenado : i have installed ubuntu many times before, lets find my downloaded version and se if thats work...
<anonA1> bsdnewb07 you can check for the right version with "sudo apt-cache search libcurl"
<lex> bsdnewb07: have you searched for it in synaptic?
<Nuba1> try sudo apt-cache search libcurl
<Seveas> !find libcurl
<ubotu> Found: libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev (and 3 others)
<nios> Version: 169.09 Release Date: January 21, 2008
<Seveas> Nuba1, apt-cache needs no sudo ;)
<Cromag> !
<Nuba1> habit
<Seveas> bsdnewb07, you want libcurl3
<anonA1> Seveas ah, you didn't correct me :(
<Nuba1> or is habbit
<Seveas> anonA1, missed it :)
<anonA1> lol
<Nuba1> hmmm... habit, right?
<anonA1> i've been a bad, bad boy, and i need punishing
<anonA1> Nuba1 yep
<lex> hahahahaha
<Fioz> hehe
<Fioz> hi
<Fioz> hi 2 all
<Seveas> hi Fioz
<Nuba1> so why is webmin not in the repos?
<Nuba1> any particular reason?
<Seveas> !webmin | Nuba1
<anonA1> that hurt
<ubotu> Nuba1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<flaccid> !webmin
<Fioz> who got macbook
<Fioz> here ?
<Fioz> i got macbook
<Nuba1> ebox instead?
<Seveas> !enter | fioz
<ubotu> fioz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lucasvo> I've been following a guide on the ubuntu forum on how to prepare an usb flash drive to use it for network install. I want to use it with my tablet pc that has vista preinstalled. the problem is, that the partition manager installed on the usb disk can not handle ntfs partitions. how can I resize the partition without acquiring a partition software and without a livecd?
<bazhang> fioz easy on the enter key ;]
<anonA1> Nuba1 and if you are going to install webmin anyway, I'd advise not to
<Nuba1> anon, I've always done so, as it is the easiest way to administer my ldap users
<Nuba1> I've never seen a problem related to it
<Seveas> the executive summary is that webmin sucks more than a vacuum cleaner
<chejrw> What is the easiest way to run ubuntu on Mac OSX?
<steel_lady> I reformated my 500G external back to NFTS and now it does not permit me to write to it telling I do not have the permission. what do I do?
<apollo> hi
<Seveas> Nuba1, phpldapadmin if you want bebbased ldap administration
<Nuba1> seveas, I accept that if you can tell me y?
<anonA1> Nuba1 as said, it thinks config files are not where ubuntu keeps them. Don't use it
<Nuba1> phpldapadmin is way more complicated
<Seveas> Nuba1, it's broken too many systems and is a large gaping security hole
<Bruum> bazhang and amenado thanks for your help :)
<Fioz> i got macbook and i try to install ubuntu on external hard dive i just copy an paste the ubuntu live cd on my hard
<sinbox> !ntfs | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<amenado> steel_lady-> i dont think ubuntu understand NFTS :) maybe NTFS?
<nios> Version: 169.09 Release Date: January 21, 2008 on Nvidia website
<lex> Has anyone gotten an X-Fi working in 32-bit? Not asking for help; just curious
<bazhang> Bruum: no worries ;]
<apollo> i have question about wine and half life. I got the error message:
<apollo> fixme:winmm:MMDRV_Exit Closing while ll-driver open
<amenado> Bruum-> you got it resolved? cool
<anonA1> luichi you still going?
<Nuba1> ok, so what you are really saying is, its a security problem in beginner's hands
<bsdnewb07> i tried libcurl3 i installed something im trying to compile  --with-libcurl  but it says libcurl not found through the compliation :/
<Bruum> not yet, but i know the burned cd i got have worked beofre
<Nuba1> that I'll accept
<apollo> what is the ll driver? A graphic or sound driver?
<Seveas> Nuba1, not just beginners hands really
<steel_lady> amenado, well, as long as you understand what do I want to say, good...
<anonA1> Nuba1 no, in anyone's hands. AND it isn't ubuntu friendly
<Fioz> the pblm is when i reboot my macbook with alt/ option it not reconize my hard disk with ubuntu  is it normal ?
<steel_lady> sinbox I already have NTFS-3g
<Nuba1> that it isnt ubuntu friendly, maybe, since its not in the repos ;-)
<luichi> yes i i'm installing the last driver and i will install debian
<Fioz> i got macbook and i try to install ubuntu on external hard dive i just copy an paste the ubuntu live cd on my hard
<anonA1> luichi i'm excited
<Fioz> the pblm is when i reboot my macbook with alt/ option it not reconize my hard disk with ubuntu  is it normal ?
<apollo> can someone tell me what the ll-driver does?
<apollo> cant find it on google
<nios> I dont like Nvidia
<sinbox> steel_lady,  so it is reformatted in ntfs then? or is that nfts?
<anonA1> luichi i once had to install a whole debian installation with floppies ... it was about 16 as i remember at the time
<cadefy> nvidia > ati
<amenado> steel_lady-> you use the ubuntu tools to format the 500gig or an xp?
<Seveas> Nuba1, it used to be. In a dark gray past
<pppp> algum help em portugues
<Nuba1> y would ebox be 'more secure?'
<Seveas> !pt | pppp
<ubotu> pppp: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Fioz> i got macbook and i try to install ubuntu on external hard dive i just copy an paste the ubuntu live cd on my hard
<Fioz> the pblm is when i reboot my macbook with alt/ option it not reconize my hard disk with ubuntu  is it normal ?
<luichi> uou
<ignostic>  /quit
<Nuba1> sounds to me its like the envy issue
<steel_lady> sinbox, I reformatted it to ntfs with gparted after they told me here it is better to use it instead of FAT32
<Fioz> i got macbook and i try to install ubuntu on external hard dive i just copy an paste the ubuntu live cd on my hard
<Fioz> the pblm is when i reboot my macbook with alt/ option it not reconize my hard disk with ubuntu  is it normal ?
<apollo> nobody an idea what the LL Driver does?
<Seveas> Nuba1, never having tried ebox, I can't know for sure. However, people who I trust very much have told me so.
<steel_lady> amenado I used gparted
<Seveas> Nuba1, don't get me started on envy please...
<NinjaELF> Hello everyone.  I just installed kubuntu 7.10 and I can no longer use "ctrl+alt Plus or Minus" to zoom in and out like I could in kubuntu 7.04.  is there any way to fix this?
<Nuba1> well, I'll give it a wirl, but I thought ebox is an entire solution
<nios> If i use "none" in Visual Effects" then when  i close windows it looks really crap. can i do something that looks better ?
<Nuba1> an entire server box
<anonA1> Nuba1 well, you could bite the bullet and actually learn how to config stuff properly ;)
<Seveas> that beast broke so much and so often that we once tried to get it banned from planet ubuntu
<amenado> steel_lady-> and now when you mount it, or can you even mount it? what is the permission you use when mounting?
<nios> Becuase when i dont use compiz then i can nicely watch movies and all
<desv> Do anyone know if and how to change gnomes volume pupup?
<Nuba1> I do... I agre that envy is relatively useless
<sinbox> have you added the "NTFS configuration tool" in your System Tools steel_lady ?  it worked a treat for me
<EnvoyRising> i'm trying to make  a launcher for this shell script and i can't for the life of me get it to work. i've set the correct permissions via chmod but i still cant get it to run via double click (via terminal works fine)
<lex> steel_lady: your local user needs permissions to access the drive; aside from mounting it as well
<Nuba1> but using webmin has nothing to do with not knowing how to edit config files with vi
<Bruum> thise chat are the most used help i have never seen... witout it how can pepole who never used linux make it?
<Nuba1> its got to do with ease of use / time
<luichi> now i have intalled all the drivers
<anonA1> Nuba1 i'm faster with vi .. YMMV
<Seveas> Nuba1, you don't need to edit things with vi to manage ldap users ;)
<luichi> but i'm in debian menu installer
<Nuba1> really? even to edit mass user lists?
<demosh> is it better to leave swap outside lvm2?
<amenado> Bruum we try to be friendlier, trying harder all the time
<mortualdead> O_O
<steel_lady> amenado it is mounted automatically
<desv> Bruum, There is hope for humanity :)
<anonA1> Nuba1 sure .. or at least scripting it
<luichi> i have to go to the console and put  wget $unetbootin.deb no?
<Seveas> Nuba1, shellscripts, sed, awk, tr... :)
<lex> steel_lady: so that just leaves changing the permissions then
<jgraham> anyone here running 8.04/hardy and 64 bit using firefox beta 3?
<Indiadev_Techie> what is the channel name for ubuntustudio ???
<neufeind> is there a way to use virt-install to create an Ubuntu-domU?
<luichi> but i have to connect my laptop with the router no?
<amenado> steel_lady-> whats the permission you see when you  type mount  ro ? rw?
<Nuba1> yeah yeah, ok
<Seveas> Indiadev_Techie, #ubuntustudio :)
<steel_lady> lex, how do I give those permissions?
<Bruum> amenado : lol, its working with my burned cd.. but not the cd i got posted from ubuntu.... strange
<Nuba1> well, I don't have encyclopedic linux/unix command line knowledge
<Nuba1> so it would be slower for me
<Seveas> Bruum, those sometimes get damaged in transport
<bazhang> jgraham: best discussed in #ubuntu+1
<jgraham> bazhang, thanks
<Seveas> Nuba1, practice makes perfect though ;)
<NinjaELF> I just installed kubuntu 7.10 and I can no longer use "ctrl+alt Plus or Minus" to zoom in and out like I could in kubuntu 7.04.  is there any way to fix this?
<Nuba1> I can do most stuff, even use vi, to a certain extent
<anonA1> Nuba1 for a while. Then it would be much faster. But anyway go for it
<apollo> :(
<lex> steel_lady: look into chown or chmod; google and the fourms should yield good results
<dimas_> how do i unistall tcl8.5-dev from the termina?
<amenado> Bruum-> i gave you a sample of my experience, i dont know what is it with some burners..
<Bruum> Seveas : seems nice.. no damage that i can se
<anonA1> Nuba1 plus you get to learn the joy of reg exes
<anonA1> ;)
<Seveas> anonA1, heh
<nios> how can i see what compiz version i run?
<Bruum> amenado ; yes true..
<Nuba1> that's the part I don't have encyclopedic knowledge of
<apollo> hi one last time ;). Does someone know what the LL DRIVER does? Sound, Video or something different?
<james_w> Hi all, is ctrl+alt+f1 supposed to work at gdm to get a VT? It doesn't work on my machine.
<anonA1> "when a programmer has a problem and uses regular expressions to solve it, they now have two problems"
<Seveas> nios, dpkg -l compiz
<KRF> nios, dpkg -l | grep compiz
<anonA1> :)
<domherre> Hey, I have a problem playbacking videofiles located on windows xp box in the network, I cant stream them over vlc, and totem totaly sucks for h.264 (atleast drivers i tried). Anyone know a solution except copying them over to the box i want to playback them from?
<Bruum> anyways the world will now open it at my home with ubuntu ;)
<xq> nios, dpkg -l | grep compiz
<Seveas> anonA1, very true
<xq> bleh
<amenado> anonA1-> good point
<xq> lag
<luichi> anona1
<steel_lady> lex, using TestDisk it gives me dr-xr-xr-x     0     0         0 24-Feb-2008 17:01  for that disk
<Nuba1> any of you use LTSP?
<luichi> now i have all drivers installed and i'm on debian main menu installer i have to go to the console and put  wget $unetbootin.deb no?
<anonA1> wasn't my quote though .. might have been stallman
<luichi> but i have to have my router connected with my laptop no?
<amenado> steel_lady-> what about the result of mount ? what is the permission?
<Seveas> anonA1, no 't was someone else
<dimas_> how do i unistall tcl8.5-dev from the terminal?
<Seveas> sudo apt-get remove tcl8.5-dev
<dimas_> thanks
<anonA1> luichi i don't know about the first question, but yes, you have to have internet connectivity
<LjL> dimas_: sudo apt-get remove tcl8.5-dev
<luichi> but connecting my laptop with my router with a cable no?
<NinjaELF> So kubuntu 7.10 is just scrap now old features are not going to work anymore?
<amenado> luichi-> good idea
<luichi> ok
<anonA1> luichi yeah, but did you do a network setup? was there a config screen for that?
<Corty> anyone using synce here?
<mortualdead> How does he feel in my arms ?
<luichi> yes there is a network setup
<anonA1> luichi ok good
<luichi> it is in debian menu installer
<luichi> it says configure network
<luichi> and it apper detect network or something like this
<luichi> it was detect network hardware
<Luda_Glawa> hello
<luichi> i've done it and it says
<NinjaELF> I guess its time to try another distribution. Simple features are disabled and it seems no one here has knows why. :(
<Nuba1> from web ->Note that eBox is an advanced network services provider, so it’s intended to be installed on a dedicated machine.
<Nuba1> guess that means I can't install it since I already have a customised LTSP installation
<luichi> it appers a lot of kernel  modules that match with my hardware
<anonA1> NinjaELF oh no! please! not the change distro threat!
<luichi> i will put all selected
<luichi> no?
<anonA1> luichi yes, leave those checked, it'll make sure your card is detected
<luichi> ok
<Seveas> anonA1, you seem to have had too much coffee or mountain dew :)
<anonA1> well, let's hope your card is on there :)
<bazhang> NinjaELF: wow what is the issue
<anonA1> Seveas haha yep. it's 1:28 am here
<luichi> it says start pc card services?
<Seveas> get some sleep :)
<NinjaELF> anonA1 no threat...  just a comment.
<anonA1> luichi yep
<anonA1> luichi it's a laptop?
<luichi> ok
<luichi> yes
<anonA1> yep
<luichi> compaq armada m300
<luichi> and old one
<luichi> while i'm doing this i don't have my router connect to my laptop
<FloodBot3> luichi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nios> http://hem.passagen.se/dmsn/compiz_error.png      and http://hem.passagen.se/dmsn/compiz_error2.png
<luichi> i have to connect it?
<nios> my compiz errors
<bazhang> ninja elf you still want an answer?
<prince_jammys> left
<anonA1> luichi it'll be fine. I installed that debian i was talking about on a p70 with 16Meg of RAM :)
<luichi> ok :d
<seb2> hello
<luichi> yes i had ubuntu installed in this laptop
<luichi> i don't know what desktop now
<Indiadev_Techie> luichi: ??
<luichi> but it worked perfectly
<anonA1> luichi i like xfce4 for low powered machines
<anonA1> but it's individual
<WeeJay> Hi guys! I am wondering if anyone know what dev permission I need to modify so that non-admin users can enjoy direct rendering when using ATI fglrx driver.  I am used to nvidia driver which creates two devices in /dev, but with ati I am not seeing anything similar?
<WeeJay> Currently only admin users have direct rendering working but non-admin users don't
<EnvoyRising> ok, got it working
<Indiadev_Techie> luichi: anonA1: is corects...xfce4 even eorks on system wid atleast 128Mb of ram....
<steel_lady> amenado I have the permission only to read
<luichi> but i think i have less
<luichi> i think i have 64
<charlie> when my ubuntu boots up the splash screen is fine but afterwards the resolution changes and i cant see anything, how can i fix this? in safe mode somehow?
<WebGuest> can someone tell me the german ubuntu chat name?
<Indiadev_Techie> luichi: may be that u can go for damn small linux or knoppix...
<LjL> !de | WebGuest
<ubotu> WebGuest: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<luichi> one thing it says
<anonA1> luichi ah, well there are other very light window managers available
<lex> Charlie: reconfigure your xorg.conf
<luichi> autoconfigure network with DHCP?
<bazhang> although chat might be #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<anonA1> luichi i like fluxbox
<steel_lady> isnt there some manager that is not only terminal to manage permissions?
<anonA1> luichi might be perfect for you
<anonA1> luichi yeah try the autoconfigure
<luichi> YES I THINK I HAD FLUXBOX INSTALLED
<anonA1> luichi yeah, it rocks
<anonA1> i used that on that p70
<luichi> BECAUSE I SEARCHED IN GOOGLE AND THE SCREENSHOOTS I SAW WERE THE SAME AS I HAD
<stefano> is there someone with a little experience in linux development (gui)?
<lex> luichi: caps?
<anonA1> you seem excited ;)
<Indiadev_Techie> anonA1: p70 ???
<luichi> sorry
<luichi> and im xd
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Corty> lol, flam0r
<ConstyXIV> can you rotate your screen in ubuntu?
<anonA1> Indiadev_Techie a first gen pentium 70Mhz
<anonA1> laptop even
<Pupeno> I've selected the high contrast big fonts and when I went back to human, the fonts are still big, how can I reset them to the default?
<charlie_> lex: i tried changing the 'screen' section, i removed all the resolution settings before the one than should work but it still did the same thing
<aurum> Anyone here that plays TF2 know if there's a way to make it start in windowed mode before loading?
<anonA1> course I had to use Dillo as a browser ...
<jrib> aurum: check winehq's appdb.  They give you the command
<lex> charlie_: eh, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" rather then editing it manually. It should "reset" stuff so you can log in and edit it further
<ConstyXIV> aurum: there's a way to make wine use a "virtual desktop" that'll lock it into a window
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone assist me with a wubi problem?
<charlie_> lex: ok ill give that a go, i am doing this in 'recovery mode' is that right?
<lex> charlie_: from a command prompt is fine
<LjL> CorruptTerrorist: not really, wubi is not supported by us
<charlie_> lex: how do i get to that?
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist i only have one comment on that. Wubi sucks
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: on gutsy?
<CorruptTerrorist> LjL,  any idea where?
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist go talk with the wubi people
<jrib> aurum: wine steam -silent -applaunch 440 -window -novid -dxlevel 80 -width 1024 -height 768
<ompaul> they their web site
<LjL> CorruptTerrorist: well, #wubi, but i fear it's kind of empty. they might have forums
<ConstyXIV> wubi will be part of ubuntu as of hardy
<lex> charlie_: eh, hit esc to open GRUB then "C" for a command line
<ompaul> ConstyXIV, ? spec please
<Sepho> hi all
<dublpaws> emacs python-mode seems to be broken in gutsy
<lex> charlie_: upon booting up
<backgen> hey guys i've got a problem. I've managed to dual boot my computer so that i've got Ubuntu Gibbon on One partition and Windows XP on the other, but now whenever i try to boot up Windows XP it gets stuck after the part where my wallpaper loads up and it's made the little "welcome song", but then no icons or anything else loads up and i can't do anything. My unbutu is fine though
<LjL> ompaul: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5#head-6480dbf53a22fd63296c48b401424dacf976409d https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/installer-for-windows
<decaelo> currently trying to upgrade to feisty, getting an error that one package is trying to overwrite another, which is also contained in xserver-xorg-driver-savage.. any ideas?
<ConstyXIV> it's on your hardy alpha5 cd, if you've got one
<ompaul> LjL, aye - that means I won't be supporting wubi or samba ;-) getting like a project I know
<Tu13es> I found a tutorial that tells me to "use this script and run it through .bashrc"...anyone know what it means?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xevian> hi there
<Pupeno> What file system do you use in USB memories?
<anonA1> Tu13es why yes, yes i do
<ConstyXIV> luckily, it's not the only supported installer
<anonA1> Pupeno FAT32 usually
<Tu13es> anonA1: care to share?
<bazhang> Pupeno: generally fat32
<ConstyXIV> Pupeno: FAT32, so you stay compatible with win boxen
<anonA1> Tu13es it means that you can get it to run when bash starts up by putting the entry in .bashrc
<nikolam> Hey guys, does anyone use newest ATI drivers and have problems with computer locking on X restart/logout?
<anonA1> Tu13es loosely
<Tu13es> anonA1: what exactly do I put into the file? like "./scriptname" ?
<Pupeno> I don't care about win boxes, but I do care about characters that work on linux and that doesn't work on win, when I share things with my wife.
<CorruptTerrorist> !lvpm | CorruptTerrorist
<CorruptTerrorist> what? no lvpm?
<backgen> Has anyone had any experience with my kind of problem before?
<backgen> Anyone had any experience with this kind of problem before?
<backgen> (sorry IRC bugged up, didnt mean to spam)
<bazhang> backgen you need to actually state the problem ;]
<backgen> hey guys i've got a problem. I've managed to dual boot my computer so that i've got Ubuntu Gibbon on One partition and Windows XP on the other, but now whenever i try to boot up Windows XP it gets stuck after the part where my wallpaper loads up and it's made the little "welcome song", but then no icons or anything else loads up and i can't do anything. My unbutu is fine though
<`Tanner> Yeah. :S
<bazhang> problem in windows? hmmm
<HisChild> backgen, that is a problem related to windows. Ubuntu doesn't do anything to windows
<backgen> ah crud
<HisChild> backgen, as it boots fine untill the login screen, it's safe to say that windows screwed up at some point
<ConstyXIV> backgen: goto ##windows
<bazhang> I think they have a channel ;]
<j1solutions> hello all, it's a great day to be 'windows free'
<`Tanner> But, was it doing that before you tried to boot ubunto ?
<donkey> backgen. try to do a ctrl+ alt+ delete and click file + new task  ... Then type in explorer.exe
<anonA1> Tu13es sorry had to adjust my dog ... um yeah, i would put the whole pathname
<ConstyXIV> how compatible is gnash to adobe flash?
<backgen> sigh...i guess i'll go to the windows channels...those guys seem to never reply though :(
<donkey> backgen. try to do a ctrl+ alt+ delete and click file + new task  ... Then type in explorer.exe
<Tu13es> anonA1: so just ./path/to/script.sh ?
<backgen> donkey: i tried ctrl+alt+del but the window didn't pop up
<anonA1> Tu13es you do know the script will run every time you start an interactive shell?
<Tu13es> ah, nice
<decaelo> I am currently -trying- to upgrade to feisty (from 6.06LTS), getting an error that one package is trying to overwrite another, which is also contained in xserver-xorg-driver-savage.. it then aborts. Any ideas?
<SeaninSeattle> Hey all, any interest in helping a total noob with a broadcom issue?  I posted on the forum here:  http://tinyurl.com/2ev3d8
<anonA1> Tu13es you don't need the .
 * bazhang wonders why #ubuntu has taken over for ##windows
<CorruptTerrorist> is it possible to resize partitions without affecting the data on them?
<donkey> hm.... not sure. try to see if you can boot it in safe mode
<LetterRip> hi all - anyone know offhand how to find all packages used to build a package?
<prince_jammys> CorruptTerrorist: yes
<donkey> backgen >  hm.... not sure. try to see if you can boot it in safe mode
<LetterRip> specificially blender
<susy> ciao
<lex> CorruptTerrorist: yes, but it's not 100% that something won't happen
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: sure, but you are on Hardy, right?
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist it can be. There is no guaruntee (bad spelling) though
<danbhfive> decaelo: you could wait for hardy, it will have a direct route to upgrading, BUT I dont think you can upgrade from dapper to deisty
<ConstyXIV> LetterRip: sudo apt-get build-dep foobar
<LetterRip> ConstyXIV, thanks
<prince_jammys> !gparted | CorruptTerrorist: get the live CD
<ConstyXIV> LetterRip: foobar being your package
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: get the live CD: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<charlie_> CorruptTerrorist: try a program called partition logic
<backgen> donkey: how can i boot it in safe mode though?
<danbhfive> decaelo: you have to upgrade to edgy first
<decaelo> danbhfive: thanks. so i am skipping a step then
<SeaninSeattle> Good morning everyone.  Would anyone be willing and able to help with a broadcom wireless card issue on an HP laptop?
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, no, i'm installing wubi, then upping it to a full partitions
<decaelo> 6.06 - (6.10) - 7.04
<anonA1> SeaninSeattle ask the question
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, 7.04 -> 7.10
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: skip wubi and use the live cd
<DivineSpectrum> can i put ''elisa media center on a mp4 reader?
<decaelo> Danbhfive: Thank you very much.
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist yeah, what bazhang said
<LetterRip> ConstyXIV, um that only lists stuff i don't yet have installed
<SeaninSeattle> So, I've installed from source the ndis wrapper, and blacklisted it.
<LetterRip> not the full depenencies
<danbhfive> decaelo: yeah, OR, 6.06 -> 8.04
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, but i don't have any spare partitions
<Tu13es> anonA1: worked, thank you
<SeaninSeattle> but, its still not able to bring up via iwconfig
<icy> Heya. Is there a way to make gnome-terminal remember its size or config the default? I don't want to resize it everytime I start it
<anonA1> Tu13es no probs
<LetterRip> i can already build it but want to tell someone else what they need
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: resize with the installer will do it fine
<donkey> sometimes when you boot it says press f12 or delete or f2 to see a boot menu or a startup menu. try doing that. but if you really want to find out the exact way go  online and in google look up ( setting safe mode on windows xp or vista)
<sudobash> what happens when you type ndiswrapper in terminal
<SeaninSeattle> ndiswrapper -l:  bcmwl5 : driver installed, device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<sudobash> so its working
<anonA1> it's there
<donkey> backgen> sometimes when you boot it says press f12 or delete or f2 to see a boot menu or a startup menu. try doing that. but if you really want to find out the exact way go  online and in google look up ( setting safe mode on windows xp or vista)
<hola> im not able to configure my webcam
<sudobash> and iwconfig says
<SeaninSeattle> sudobash:  alrighty, so how to get my connection up and running, then?
<donkey> what are some good websites for ubuntu themes
<SeaninSeattle> Ah, momentito
<anonA1> hola aw :(
<bazhang> hola built in or usb
<backgen> donkey: ok thanks!
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, ok, but i'm doing a full vista backup first
<sudobash> Patience
<SeaninSeattle> lo no wireless extensions., eth0 no wireless extensions.
<LetterRip> could someone who doesn't build stuff from source type -  sudo apt-get build-dep blender and pastebin the result for me?
<donkey> no prb
<lex> sudobash: brembo or whatever his name was happened to be looking for you, perhaps wanted your kid?
<anonA1> lol
<hola> bazhang: it is a usb device
<sudobash> lol lex i helped him with something yesterday
<mikev> hi all
<bazhang> hola check if it is supported in /msg ubotu webcam
<redharvest> backgen: to boot into safe mode you want to hit F8 as windows starts up
<lex> sudobash: yeah, he came back later all hot and heavy
<SeaninSeattle> iwlist scan says lo Interface doesn't support scanning. & eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.
<donkey> what are some good websites for ubuntu themes
<backgen> redharvest: ah ok thank you
<sudobash> lol really haha I guess his KDE 4 didnt work
<CorruptTerrorist> does anyone have a step-by-step installation guide?
<bazhang> gnome-look.org donkey
<SeaninSeattle> sudobash:  What should I do if the iwconfig and iwscan is not seeing the card?
<sudobash> seaninSeattle did you do modprobe ndiswrapper
<hola> bazhang: it seem to be not supported but with gspca i think that it cuold be works
<sudobash> modprobe ndiswrapper and then iwconfig
<SeaninSeattle> hmm... yes... I thought so.
<donkey> bazhang. is there another one besides that
<sudobash> try sudo before it
<anonA1> !themes | donkey
<SeaninSeattle> what does modprobe do?
<ubotu> donkey: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<donkey> !themes
<sudobash> http://www.brunolinux.com/08+-WiFi/Ndiswrapper.html
<SeaninSeattle> Yes, I'm a noob
<mld> hey. so I plug in a usb stick and it automounts which is nice and all, but how do I unmount it without opening nautilus? umount says i'm not root. which is of course true.
<steel_lady> how do I check the permissions of the whole drive from a terminal window?
<sudobash> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<j1solutions> mld: be root
<sudobash> http://linux.die.net/man/8/modprobe
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mikev> I have a little problem with ubuntu, when I press Ctrl+Alt+Fx I cannot access the console, the only thing that shows is a blinkking cursor, any ideas what could be wrong?
<CorruptTerrorist> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_fang> hello there! i'd like to know if there is a solution for the xdmcp problem with gutsy! thanks
<sudobash> ubotu lol I like that entry
<CorruptTerrorist> there we go
<SeaninSeattle> ah, that makes more sense.  Thans sudobash.  I'll try it and see.
<SeaninSeattle> thanks
<ompaul> !modules | SeaninSeattle
<ubotu> SeaninSeattle: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist
<sudobash> yeah sudo modprobe ndiswrapper..... iwconfig
<charlie_> lex: i did that command you suggested and it worked, thanks! now thought im stuck on a really low res, and there is no option to increas it to something reasonable. also it says its 80Hz but i think its actually 60
<lex> steel_lady: have you checked your /etc/mtab or /fstab?
<chazco> Hi... ive got a microsd card with a folder on it. The camera can read the folder, but in Ubuntu it is showing as some sort of file... ideas?
<mld> j1solutions: if i have to type in my password it feels like i've just lost the point with the auto part... might as well have a regular fstab entry and mount by hand
<lex> charlie_: check to ensure your using the proper video card driver and change the model of the monitor to suit the screen resolution you want
<CorruptTerrorist> can the windows partition be accessed via ubuntu?
<sudobash> yes
<sudobash> ntfs-3g is what you want
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<charlie_> lex: sorry for my ignorance, but how do i do that?
<j1solutions> mld: i'm thinking you could add your user account to some priviledged group and be able to umount
<anonA1> sudobash address them by name, otherwise they get confused ;)
<lex> charlie_: System -> admin -> screen and graphics
<hola> bazhang: in which channel i should ask for it
<sudobash> CorruptTerrorist: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist have you decided to use the install CD?
<decaelo> anyone know how to set a bandwidth limit on a linux system (download cap if you will) if my router doesn't permit such a thing
<bazhang> hola I would recommend posting on ubuntuforums--I had a webcam that was not supported and just got one that was
<Ahmuck> i want one program from the hardy repositories.  do i just add the hard repositiroes to my software list?
<_fang> does anyone know if there's already a way to configure xdmcp with ubuntu gutsy? i've tried many times, got the same error as everybody as far as i could get in google and nobody had a real tip.. anyone on this?
<PriceChild> sudobash, that is installed by default now.
<_fang> Ahmuck: backport is what you want
<sudobash> yeah it seem mount command started working after 7.04
<mikev> I have a little problem with ubuntu, when I press Ctrl+Alt+Fx I cannot access the console, the only thing that shows is a blinking cursor, any ideas what could be wrong?
<cadefy> could someone be so kind to help me in private chat for a minute about GDM themes?
<`Tanner> Can windows XP run compiz  ?
<anonA1> 'cause it really works now!
<PriceChild> Ahmuck, do *NOT* do that.
<ompaul> `Tanner, no
<`Tanner> ok, Thanks.
<anonA1> `Tanner that was a joke, yeah?
<anonA1> oh it wasn't
<sudobash> mikev: press enter and try other terminals
<Ahmuck> PriceChild, i want projectm
<sudobash> what happens?
<`Tanner> lol i'm new to it
<PriceChild> Ahmuck, you do not want to 'accidentally' upgrade to hardy.
<CorruptTerrorist> anonA1, yes
<sudobash> press enter a few times
<anonA1> CorruptTerrorist ok, you'll be able to get help then :)
<CorruptTerrorist> sudobash, what does that do?
<Ahmuck> correct, but i do want projectm, so add repsotiroes, get projectm, and remove repositories?
<cadefy> please, anyone?
<Juan> whats a good alternative to k9copy to backup dvd9? it keeps hanging on me
<cadefy> !sudobash | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudobash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cadefy> owned
<_fang> Ahmuck: i think synaptic does it auto for you, just by clicking, otherwise, check the repo of the backport
<anonA1> cadefy ask in the channel
<mikev> I already did that, but nothing happens, still the cursor and no login console
<sudobash> sudo bash give root to the terminal you arein
<CorruptTerrorist> cadefy, i meant the person with that nick
<cadefy> but I know I wont get an answer
<anonA1> cadefy ah, you are psychic?
<sileni> i did some lspci command earlier in ubuntu and it showed 4306 for my broadcom but the name of my broadcom wireless is broadcom94xxxxx
<charlie_> lex: i'm not sure which drivers to select i have an ATI X1300, but there are 4 different ones for ATI radeon there, how can i find out which is the appropriate one?
<anonA1> or piss-chick, as I call it
<cadefy> ok, I've downloaded a GDM theme and its told me to extrat it to /usr/share/gdm/themes -- I've done that, now what do I do ?
<sileni> does this mean i have a 4306 chipset?
<crashoweride> SALVE RAGAZZI CE QUALCUNO ITALIANO?
<sudobash> sometimes if you press ctrl-alt-fx the login prompt will not appear unless you press enter.. especially if you have used the command startx
<lex> charlie_: select one and see if it works? :-p
<mikev> sudobash: I already did that, but nothing happens, still the cursor and no login console
<bazhang> !it | crashoweride
<ubotu> crashoweride: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cadefy> what's FX?
<cadefy> ctrl+alt+fx ??
<cadefy> fx?
<steel_lady> please help me I have to remove the data from my hard because I don't have the space but I can not write to my external 500G disk!
<crashoweride> OK
<sudobash> f(x)
<lex> charlie_: you can change the monitor model first to see if that will help; would be more simple i think
<ompaul> !it | crashoweride
<sudobash> f of x.... x is a var
<mikev> cadefy: replace x with any number 1-6
<sudobash> sorry im a programer
<anonA1> cadefy or you could use gdmsetup
<sudobash> programmer
<charlie_> lex: fair enough, i'm just a little wary cause i think this might have been how i screwed it up in the first place
<cadefy> oh
<cadefy> thank you
<lex> charlie_: well now you know how to reconfigure it to try again!
<cadefy> says I need ot be root user
<cadefy> do i type sudobash or something
<sudobash> sudo bash
<mikev> sudobash: yeah I already press enter a lot but still nothing happens
<djr> sudo su -
<anonA1> cadefy "sudo gdmsetup"
<sudobash> but just use su or sudo or sudo -i
<iositd> i need some help getting my mouse buttons to work in firefox ... they work in general, just not for the right functions :-)
<djr> sudobash: sudo su -
<charlie_> lex: i did change it just then, but it didn't seem to give many any more options for screen res or framerate
<cadefy> thanks man :)
<sudobash> mikev and the other ctrl-alt-f(x)?
<sudobash> non work?
<sudobash> none*
<FJSS> how can I repair a hdd that has been partitioned?
<mikev> no, none
<anonA1> cadefy no prob ... see, your question was answered ;)
<`Tanner> Is Opera compatible w/ Ubuntu
<sudobash> but X is working correctly?
<olegfink> steel_lady: do you have your other drive mounted r/w?
<LjL> !opera | `Tanner
<ubotu> `Tanner: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<anonA1> `Tanner lol yes
<lex> charlie_: remember, you need to restart your xserver after changing it for the "new" options to become available
<`Tanner> Thanks LjL. XD
<prince_jammys> cadefy: System->Admin->login window
<anonA1> hell, even my cellphone can run opera
<lex> charlie_: or just log out and back in ^_^
<hola> if update the server list..my amule crash
<DIL> FJSS: repair?
<jim> what command will tell me what partitions are on my hard drive ?
<anonA1> jim mount
<prince_jammys> jim: sudo fdisk -l
<olegfink> jim: sudo fdisk -l
<jim> TU
<ompaul> jim, sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> jim: sudo fdisk -l /dev/drive
<wu47345> jim: cat /proc/partitions
<prince_jammys> jim: mount is only the ones that are mounted
<sudobash> mount will only tell him what partitions are mounted
<RingTailedFox>  i used g4l, ghost 4 linux to restore my backup image. i did that before too , went fine. but this time it gets stuck on ' checking file system' what can be wrong?
<prince_jammys> jinx
<steel_lady> olegfink it gives me: http://pastebin.com/maaa57ce
<iositd> guys how many times is he goin to get the answer? :P
<anonA1> PriceChild yeah, i read him wrong. Mea culpa
<SeaninSeattle> sudobash:  are you still around?
<sudobash> yes
<anonA1> iositd hey, when it's one everyone knows, everyone answers ;)
<iositd> anonA1, haha good point ;p
<iositd> anonA1, any chance you know how to get side buttons to work in firefox? they work in general ... just on the wrong functions :P
<anonA1> jim along with those is the ever exciting "df -h"
<olegfink> steel_lady: okay, so?
<FJSS> i have like 4 partitions that i want to be 1 but gparted has 3 of them locked, how do i unlock them?
<anonA1> iositd no sorry .. i don't even have side buttons :)
<CorruptTerrorist> what's faster... waiting for the shipit cd to arrive... or downloading the iso at 80kb/s ?
<sudobash> SeaninSeattle ndis still not working?
<lex> iositd: are you talking about your mouse button? the thumb one?
<RingTailedFox> is there any means of writing/creating a vcd/dvd movie which can play only in linux or vcd/dvd player but not in windows
<iositd> lex, yush
<Elda> Quick question.... what is the service which allows you to upload log files, config files, etc for viewing?
<SeaninSeattle> sudobash:  sudo modprobe -l *ndis* yielded the following
<lex> iositd: what mousie you have?
<steel_lady> olegfink, I have normal drives working OK, but this one is NTFS and I can not write on it
<DFlame> CorruptTerrorist, probably the download
<Elda> I've forgotten what it was called >.<
<iositd> logitech mx518 if i'm right
<CorruptTerrorist> DFlame, thanks
<SeaninSeattle> blah
<olegfink> !ntfs-3g | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cyborg_ar> hello
<SeaninSeattle> rndis_host.ko
<SeaninSeattle> ndiswrapper.ko
<SeaninSeattle> so just those two
<steel_lady> olegfink I already have ntfs-3g
<FJSS> I just want to uninstall ubunto, repair my partitions, and try to reinstall. my first ubuntu install went bad
<olegfink> steel_lady: and it doesn't work for you? have you followed the instructions on the page given by ubotu?
<lex> iositd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3388941#post3388941; you'll have to toy around a bit but the general idea is there
<iositd> FJSS, you can skip to the reinstall. There you can repartition it all and install it correct
<iositd> lex, thanks
<SeaninSeattle> sudobash:  it listed ndiswrapper.ko
<sudobash> so what happens when you try a iwconfig do you see a wlan0 or anything?
<charlie_> lex: the changes i am making in screen and graphics arent sticking, the driver always changes back to vesa...
<Bad_boy> HI guys, I have with some problem evolution. I used package to do a complete removal, then re-installed again, but my details are still kept, emails, configurations. How can I erase all the configuration, start from fresh again
<sudobash> just try this command SeaninSeattle: modprobe ndiswrapper
<lex> steel_lady: can you see the files but not write to the disk?
<CorruptTerrorist> is it possible to install ubuntu under a virtual machine?
<DIL> FJSS: when you reinstall it will give the option to reformat/partition drive
<FJSS> iositd: I tried to reinstall but it just created more partitions
<sudobash> yes CT
<steel_lady> olegfink, este driver entro automaticamente con las actualizaciones del sistema
<iositd> FJSS, during installation you can remove all your old partitions and create new ones
<sudobash> you can install pretty much anything with VM
<CorruptTerrorist> ok, thanks
<SeaninSeattle> sudobash:  iwconfig states no wireless extensions for eth0 and lo
<olegfink> steel_lady: ouch, I'm not that good at spanish :(
<cadefy> says there was an error extracting to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<cadefy> Permission Denied
<lex> charlie_: interesting, are you needing to use a "restricted driver" perhaps?
<olegfink> cadefy: do it as root
<sudobash> SeaninSeattle try it just like this: modprobe ndiswrapper
<sudobash> copy paste
<cadefy> how do I log in as root hehe
<Elda> Nm found it... it is pastebin
<SeaninSeattle> yeah, did that.
<cadefy> im using x windows
<steel_lady> lex, esto era un disco vacio. lo habia formateado a FAT32 despues me acaban de cambiar de opinion y lo acabo de formatear a NTFS otra vez y ahora no lo puedo usar
<ompaul> !install > CorruptTerrorist  (please check out the link the bot sent you -- it is a long list of stuff that you might find useful)
<charlie_> no, dont think so
<zmotok> anyone here has had and solved the problem where a laptop's trackpad is detected as PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse and is in fact a synaptics device? (as detected by tpconfig and as it works as synaptics in windblows)
<sudobash> hmmm maybe need to reboot shutdown -r now
<steel_lady> olegfing sorry I got confused
<sudobash> or try this
<mld> j1solutions: yeah probably. thanks for answering. for now i think i'll just add umount to sudoers
<FJSS> iositd: will this affect my other partition with vista on it? i am trying to dual boot
<sudobash> sudo iwconfig wlano up
<iositd> zmotok, do you mean a synaptics touchpad?
<zmotok> iositd: yes
<RingTailedFox>  i used g4l, ghost 4 linux to restore my backup image. i did that before too , went fine. but this time it gets stuck on ' checking file system' what can be wrong?
<cadefy> !tar.bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<cadefy> help extracting a file .tar.bz2 in terminal please
<steel_lady> olegfink, the driver entered automatically with the system update
<charlie_> lex: there is an option for restricted drivers? should i use that? is restricted better or worse?
<SeaninSeattle> sudobash:  alrighty, I'll try that one.
<iositd> FJSS, during installation you have to make sure you DO NOT remove the partition with vista on it. Then you can use the freed space to install ubuntu on. If you select ext3 as filesystem grub will be installed which will detect vista automatically.
<Bad_boy> Guys, how can erased all my email. evolution configuration, even complete from package manager, i re-install, the config comes back
<CorruptTerrorist> i know this sounds strange... but i believe that grub may not work with my motherboard... an MSI Intel P35 NEO
<olegfink> steel_lady: okay, show me the output of 'mount' command
<sudobash> wlan0
<iositd> zmotok, are you experiencing trouble with your touchpad?
<sudobash> zero at the end
<NB2000> tar -xzvf filename
<PriceChild> Bad_boy, your own configuration stays in your home folder.
<PriceChild> Bad_boy, so it will be ~/.evolution I guess.
<lex> steel_lady: ha, well NTFS was a "better" solution then Fat32 yes, but after having ntfs-3g mount the drive, you need to change either the ownership of the drive from root to your current user, or edit the rw (read / write) permissions so that your user can access the drive fully
<prince_jammys> cadefy: you just used the bot - why dont you ever read the links? it's there
<ompaul> bad-boy, look in your home directory with ls -l .ev* and it will tell you lots
<zmotok> iositd: i have no vertical/horizontal scroll and it would be nice to have it
<lex> charlie_: use the restricted driver, yes.
<ompaul> prince_jammys, may I pm you?
<cadefy> how do I extract a .tar.bz2 file in terminal ?
<charlie_> lex: okies
<neno> hi all
<decaelo> Could someone help? Synaptic is giving me errors when I try to upgrade to Edgy, (broken packages, asking me to fix, but unable to fix for no reason) Tried googling & searching on your forums but no luck
<prince_jammys> ompaul: why?
<FJSS> iositd: Thanks i will try it
<iositd> zmotok, go to system->preferences->mouse and tick horizontal and vertical scroll as they were disabled by default for me (i have a laptop with a touchpad)
<PriceChild> decaelo, pastebin the errors.
<ompaul> on the subject of the bot
<DIL> cadefy: see note from NB2000
<Bad_boy> cd home
<zmotok> iositd: they're enabled
<NB2000> cadefy tar -xzvf filename
<kostkon> decaelo, do you have dapper?
<steel_lady> lex, how do I change the ownership to user?
<hola> 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. is not recognize.../dev/video is not created
<prince_jammys> ompaul: yes?
<jim> I want to add sda4 to my fstab file, how do I find a uuid # for the entry
<cadefy> thanks nb2000
<zmotok> iositd: it's just that the system isn't seeing the alps device as an alps device
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<iositd> zmotok, then you should be able to scroll. Be aware that you have to give a text window focus before scrolling as you might be used to otherwise
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lex> steel_lady: i think i mentioned earlier to look into "chown" and "chmod"
<ompaul> prince_jammys, sorry to trouble you -- too much work - it was yes or no
<zmotok> iositd: of course, there is no scroll however :)
<decaelo> 1) "Could not upgrade system! Fix broken packages first."  2) Upon fixing, E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<decaelo> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<prince_jammys> ompaul: what is the question?
<RingTailedFox> Jack_Sparrow i used g4l, ghost 4 linux to restore my backup image. i did that before too , went fine. but this time it gets stuck on ' checking file system' what can be wrong?
<Bad_boy> PrinceChild thanks
<zmotok> iositd: it's the same problem all those people here have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417492&page=5
<ompaul> prince_jammys, I have no question
<Bad_boy> ompaul: cheers mate
<ompaul> Cs d
<imc_> Hi, upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 horked many many things on my machine,. Can I regress to 7.04 by changing my apt/sources.list to feisty everything and then doing a dist-upgrade?
<kostkon> decaelo, if you have dapper why not wait for hardy and you will be able to upgrade to it directly from dapper. just a suggestion
<mjw-> !downgrade | imc_
<ubotu> imc_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<neno> my ati card dont get detected for some reason , it is showing as "ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7196" which should be ATIx1250. i dl restricted drivers and managed to run compiz with xgl. card is still not recognized and compiz freezes "ONLY" when i try to resize windows. is there any fix/solution for this ?
<imc_> Ahhhh great'
<imc_> mjw- any other suggestions then?
<decaelo> because i have an old computer, and i am trying to get something other than 6.06 because it is working awfully. i want to upgrade as far as i can and install xubuntu
<mjw-> imc_ fresh install of gutsy? :/
<lex> steel_lady: in a terminal "man -k <command>" or "<command> --help"
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone give me some assistance with this issue... i have an MSI Intel P35-Neo motherboard which i believe may not work fully with grub... anyone know anything about this?
<sudobash> imc backup and install 7.04 fresh and dont upgrade if you want
<imc_> What a pain to lose all those settings though
<sudobash> your choice
<imc_> sudobash, thanks
<Dex-Freudii> I use gmplayer and Totem to play DVDs. The thing is that when playing a DVD with gmplayer, it reaches a moment that freezes and the DVD unit seems to be reading something (the light blinks), but nothing happens. And with Totem with one DVD (Pink Floyd The Wall) it wouldn't even start playing.
<Dex-Freudii> It happens with another DVD that Totem freezes within the firts 20 minutes of playing, blinking the DVD unit led.
<Dex-Freudii> I don't know what is happening.
<Dex-Freudii> Any idea?
<iositd> zmotok, i'm slightly confused, what is the problem you're having? you can't use it at all or ... ?
<sudobash> DEX use VLC
<RingTailedFox> i used g4l, ghost 4 linux to restore my backup image. i did that before too , went fine. but this time it gets stuck on ' checking file system' what can be wrong?
<lex> Dex-Freudii: have you tried using mplayer or vlc?
<Dex-Freudii> lex, I use mplayer
<juggaloreborn> hello
<sudobash> try VLC
<Dex-Freudii> I don't think that it is a client problem but a kernel problem
<juggaloreborn> hi all
<sudobash> maybe it is a codec problem
<steel_lady> lex, I try to write on in as root. it does not complain but the file doesn't appear either
<lex> Dex-Freudii: you just said you were using totem, invoke the dvd from the terminal
<Dex-Freudii> since same happen with mplayer and totem
<Jack_Sparrow> RingTailedFox: Sorry, I am a bit slow.. sounds like you are having drive issues..
<Dex-Freudii> lex how?
<RingTailedFox> Jack_Sparrow what kind of?
<hola> 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. is not recognize.../dev/video is not created
<sudobash> probably codec problem... heres a suggestion that some wont like in here... get automatix and get VLC
<lex> Dex-Freudii: mplayer <file location/name>
<charlie_> lex: after installing restricted drivers and rebooting, after splash all i get is black screen
<CorruptTerrorist> !tribe4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AsLan|SessizLikL> SeLam
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh
<CorruptTerrorist> does anyone know about tribe 4?
<deLiyurek>  SeLam.
<lex> steel_lady: have you chowned it or edited it with chmod to be able to read and write to it with your user?
<Jack_Sparrow> RingTailedFox: If it is hanging then I suspect you need to reformat the partition or do harder hitting diagnostics
<decaelo> so should i just install another distro? seems there are a lot of problems with ubuntu regardless which computer its on
<maaaaaaaaaa> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=63095
<deLiyurek> Kýmse Yokmuuuu
<lex> charlie_: weird, reconfigure and try it with a different driver, or use the vesa and change the monitor model to what your monitor is and see if that works
<RingTailedFox> Jack_Sparrow well , the drive was obviously formated as i ran g4l and pasted the image on it
<Dex-Freudii> lex and sudobash, since it plays for a while and then freezes, keeps reading from dvd unit and then after a while (almost a minute) it keeps on playing I was thinking in something related with buffering. may it be?
<CorruptTerrorist> does anyone know anything about the issues with the Jmicron chipset?
<jim> How can I add a new partition, sda4 to the fstab file ?
<steel_lady> lex: nina@minino:~$ man chown -k
<steel_lady> chown (1)            - change file owner and group  --- is not much of a use
<lex> Dex-Freudii: weird, but i've given up using mplayer with the totem crap over it, i invoke everything from the terminal now
<steel_lady> lex man command does not give me any help
<Jack_Sparrow> RingTailedFox: Nothing is obvious to me unless stated... If it is not getting through the fs check.. there is a problem still..
<lex> steel_lady: chown --help
<charlie_> lex: what should i enter for videocards bus identifier
<Dex-Freudii> i use mplayer without totem. and also use totem but separately
<RingTailedFox> Jack_Sparrow ok
<lex> charlie_: it should already be in the line when your reconfigureing it
<decaelo> Anyone know why I can't upgrade to Edgy due to broken packages?
<prince_jammys> jim:  did you create a mount point?
<Dex-Freudii> sudobash, why do you think vlc will fix this problem?
<lex> Dex-Freudii: and it does it with both? have you installed all the proper codec's ect (i'm assuming since you can play it for the most part but hey)
<slugz> decaelo, you probably need to edit your sources.list
<Dex-Freudii> lex, yes I have
<lavasea> Hey guys, any body know a good free rpg/mmpg for linux?
<askand> Hm, lets say I have two partitions A and B. Can I merge them to be only A and keep all stuff that was on B?
<mjw-> lavasea nethack? ;)
<decaelo> I did, and I did find/replace changing dapper for edgy .. anything else i need to change?
<Dex-Freudii> lex and it happens with both
<lex> Dex-Freudii: welp, have you tried VLC, everyone else seems to love it
<Jack_Sparrow> prince_jammys: May I have a brief pm when you get a chance.
<sudobash> VLC is the bomb thats why
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<steel_lady> lex, these instructions are very confusing for me, maybe because english is not my first language
<olegfink> steel_lady: I insist on that you recheck your setup with a ntfs-3g guide.
<Dex-Freudii> i'll try it and will tell what happend
<lex> mplayer has yet to fail me :-p
<pppoe_dude> askand, not in one step
<sudobash> vlc is a better programmed application
<steel_lady> olegfink where do I check that?
<jim> prince_jammys: Yes it is /media/sda4 and I needed to find the UUID # for the partition but I am on that now.
<lex> olegfink: she's got it mounted ect, but the rw permissions seem to not be correct i tihink
<askand> pppoe_dude: I have to backup and reinsert?
<prince_jammys> !UUID | jim
<ubotu> jim: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<olegfink> lex: no, for me it looks like she's using kernel ntfs module, not ntfs-3g
<lex> sudobash: be that as it may, like I said mplayer has yet to fail me :-p
<pppoe_dude> askand, something like that. you can resize one of them
<decaelo> Anyone know why I can't upgrade fr Dapper to Edgy due to broken packages?
<lavasea> connect irc.ubuntu.com
<Andycasss> how to search a phrase inside the files?
<olegfink> steel_lady: may you please show me your /proc/mounts ?
<cesc> hey, if I replace "gutsy" for "stable" in my sources.list, I'll always have my Ubuntu up-to-date with the current stable version (however it changes), right?
<olegfink> Andycasss: grep(1)
<Andycasss> how to search a phrase inside the files? (I meant in whole filesystem)
<pppoe_dude> Andycasss, cat file |grep -i keyword
<olegfink> Andycasss: find(1), grep(1)
<hola> 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. is not recognize.../dev/video is not created
<steel_lady> olegfink /proc/mount is a file? I am just a dumb blind using my laptop
<pppoe_dude> Andycasss, use somethings like tracker
<decaelo> Anyone know why I can't upgrade fr Dapper to Edgy due to broken packages? I have just installed from 6.06LTS CD sent to me from canonical, installed all the updates I could until none were left.. now when I change my sources.list from dapper -> edgy nothing is working
<pppoe_dude> Andycasss, or write a script that uses find and cat and grep
<josh2> hi, does enabling desktop effects stop direct rendering from working on an ati mobility radeon x1300 card?
<Andycasss> pppoe_dude: sorry, im not that skilled yet :)
<mEck0> Hi! does it works good to share a printer in ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> Andre_Gondim, are you searching in the whole system?
<mEck0> windows-computers need to use it too
<sinbox> steel_lady, >>> "NTFS Configuration Tool", makes it easy to give write/read permissions for NTFS partitions in "Add/Remove" not sure if it is in multiverse or universe though
<jrib> Andycasss: really you just need grep but it will probably take a really long time if you have a lot of files...
<decaelo> IMO ubuntu will never make it as a popular until they make all this upgrade bullshit a non-convoluted process
<CorruptTerrorist> has anyone used wubi 7.10?
<charlie_> josh2: sorry im not answering your question, but i need to ask, how on earth did you get your x1300 to work? i've been trying all night? what drivers did you use?
<bazhang> language decaelo
<jrib> decaelo: discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish, but not here.  Thanks
<steel_lady> sinbox I will look for it
<hischild> charlie_, i've gotten my old x1300 to work using normal restricted drivers ... you're having trouble with it?
<decaelo> off topic? my system can't upgrade.. that isn't off topi c
<bazhang> decaelo: just wait a few weeks and go directly to 8.04 one step
<decaelo> i only have the internet for a little while
<HEP85> Can somebody help me to get the via xorg driver to compile?
<bazhang> that is offtopic decaelo
<hischild> HEP85, what errors are you having?
<jrib> decaelo: the popularity of ubuntu is.  Anyway, for your issue, did you read the upgrade wiki page?
<olegfink> steel_lady: either that file or what executing 'mount' gives you
<josh2> charlie: go system, admin, software sources and select all but sorce code then, in the restricted drivers manager enable it.
<sinbox> steel_lady,   more info on it here >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<charlie_> hischild: yes i am, i have managed to get it to boot up into a really crummy resolution, but when i enable the restricted drivers after the splash screen all i get is black
<HEP85> overlay.c:7450: error: expected identifier or '(' before '{' token
<hischild> HEP85, have you install build-essential and build-common?
<lex> charlie_: were you ever able to change the monitor type?
<jrib> !upgrade > decaelo (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> decaelo: you'll see that editing sources.list manually is *not* the proper way to upgrade ubuntu
<hischild> charlie_, have you installed xserver-xgl? and if you get a blank screen, can you switch to another terminal? (ctrl + alt + f(x))
<Corty> wtf
<charlie_> lex: umm i gave it a go, didnt seem do to anything
<Corty> my caps is dead
<rambo3> charlie_, ctrl+alt+f2 (or f3 , f4)
<Corty> strg too o.o
<HEP85> hischild: I have build-essential. build-common is not available
<jrib> decaelo: may I ask why you are upgrading instead of just installing the version you want though?
<josh2> charlie_:did you try what I said above?
<hischild> HEP85, ok. You're probably  missing one or more dev packages. What were you trying to compile?
<charlie_> josh2: giving it a go now
<steel_lady> olegfink, http://pastebin.com/m12a15b08
<charlie_> josh2: may be a minute, its not working....
<HEP85> hischild: a xorg display driver from via. release 72
<josh2> charlie_:ok
<malsyned_> When I installed Ubuntu, I had grub install to the boot sector of my / partition instead of to my MBR.  How do I change that?  I'm tired of going through an old Fedora grub menu and the ubuntu grub menu every time I boot.
<olegfink> steel_lady: that's it. You're not using ntfs-3g.
<joey[]> anyone got lucky with installing J2EE SDK Update 4 on Ubuntu?
<CorruptTerrorist> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<olegfink> (the type for sda2 is ntfs, and should be ntfs-3g)
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, it wouldn't work as it is the mobo that doesn't work
<olegfink> steel_lady: so, again :) follow the guide ubotu gave you
<steel_lady> sinbox I can not install other things because I have my disk overloaded and I have it overloaded because I can not use the external one
<hischild> HEP85, may i ask why you're trying to compile this version? can't you use restricted?
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: try the alternate cd then /msg ubotu alternate
<steel_lady> olegfink, I went to follow the guide and it gave me some error about partitions
<Orfeous> hi everyone!
<anas> I have an old rails installation using apt, it's version 1.2.4 now I need to upgrade to version 2.0 what is the best method? I tried gem install rails and it appears to be installed but no change when I test my rails version, any idea?
<Orfeous> steel_lady: hi, sorry for asking but are you a girl?
<HEP85> hischild: via does not provide a binary driver for my video chip for x64 architecture
<jadacyrus> Hello, upgraded to 8.04 and now wireless drivers are not present. Wireless is gone.
<olegfink> steel_lady: if you have ntfs-3g installed, then doing something like umount /media/sda2; mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/sda2 /media/sda2 should make you good to go.
<hischild> HEP85, i see. Give me a second for some searching
<jrib> !offtopic | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<olegfink> stackevil: which error?
<Orfeous> steel_lady: why i wonder is because my gf is curius of ubuntu
<Orfeous> jrib: ?
<Dex-Freudii> lex, sudobash, It seems to work fine with vlc
<olegfink> err
<steel_lady> orfeous, I am a girl not interested in informatics, i need a computer to do physics
<olegfink> steel_lady: which error?
<Dex-Freudii> :)
<charlie_> josh2: for x server driver should i choose ati? or fglrx or something?
<onats> is there a built in keylogger for ubuntu?
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, the problem is that the jmicron chipset wont support the grub bootloader
<lex> Dex-Freudii: suppose that's why everyone likes it
<onats> !keylogger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keylogger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HEP85> hischild: currently I am using the openchrome driver, but it does not support AGP DMA and 3D accelaration, so it is only a workaround at the moment
<Orfeous> steel_lady: did you read why i asked?
<drobvice> does the text always bounce when typing in pidgin?
<josh2> charlie_: for me in the restricted drivers manager I just checked the enable box, it sorted the rest out for me.
<lex> drobvice: make the text box your typing in taller
<mjw-> drobvice make the text entry area a little bit bigger and that will stop
<charlie_> josh2: mk
<drobvice> Haha that was it! Thanks lex!
<philphoto> advice needed with usb in ubuntu gutsy
<drobvice> and mjw
<hischild> HEP85, i understand why you wish to compile it. Are you following this guide by any chance? http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<decaelo> Anyways, the Edgy upgrade still isn't working if I follow wiki instructions (which were entirely different from what I was told to do here btw), due to the same error message: SystemError: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<HEP85> hischild: no. let me have a look
<decaelo> am i supposed to even be changing things in my sources.list ? ie should it be dapper or edgy when i run gksu etc etc
<steel_lady> orfeous, after trying to use linux, I am not curious about it any more
<jrib> decaelo: did you read my last question?
<CorruptTerrorist> !grub > CorruptTerrorist
<hischild> HEP85, you don't need to follow this guide. The reason why i'm asking is because they list the requirements to compile the driver.
<decaelo> sec, let me scroll up, text dissapears fast here
<steel_lady> olegfing, i checked, I actually already have that congig tool installed also, i just need to see how to run it
<jrib> decaelo: may I ask why you are upgrading instead of just installing the version you want though?
<philphoto> I had a hdd crash and after my reload i am missing usbdevfs
<gopp> !active directory
<josh2> charlie_: what does it come up with for you?
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: well that is odd--what about lilo--is that still supported in ubuntu?
<steel_lady> sinbox, how to run that tool?
<HEP85> hischild: it is for version 71, but I will try the kernel version search and replace hint
<decaelo> how would i go about just 'installing' the version i want, only via CD ROM Right?
<jadacyrus> Hi after upgrading to 8.04 my wireless is gone. How can i fix this?
<gopp> how do I make ubuntu server in to a domain controller
<charlie_> lex: josh2: since enable restricted drivers its hanging on "Running local bootup scripts"
<Orfeous> steel_lady: dont you like it? whats wrong?
<gopp> is there an easy way
<hischild> HEP85, you can most likely use your source.
<jrib> decaelo: you download the .iso from ubuntu.com and burn it to a disc
<Newbuntu2> hello
<hischild> HEP85, could you please pastebin your entire output from your compile?
<decaelo> unfortunately i dont have that capability
<lex> charlie_: how long did you wait? or is it still "hanging" there?
<Orfeous> i am searcing for some kind of program for CNC-routing
<charlie_> lex: still hanging...
<decaelo> i got the 6.06lts cd's from canonical for that reason =)
<Orfeous> like CAMit for windows
<sinbox> steel_lady, once it is installed just launch it from application > system tools
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, lilo?
<Stonekeeper> hi. Does any one here you 2 soundcards? Gutsy is picking which one to use randomly on boot, but pidgin always uses the main soundcard. What's that all about? How can I force a certain card as default?
<Newbuntu2> I need some help with my network (routing tables I think)... My linux box works fine inside the home network, but can't get on the internet for some reason...
<hischild> Stonekeeper, you can select one in system-->preferences-->sound
<Stonekeeper> Newbuntu2: go on
<sudobash> Yes VLC wins again!
<Stonekeeper> hischild: done that, it's still random
<bazhang> !info lilo
<jrib> decaelo: you can also request shipit discs for the latest version or purchase them from amazon.com if you need them more quickly.  Or check if you have an active LoCo team in your area and someone will be happy to give you a disc.
<ubotu> lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-3ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 355 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<steel_lady> Orfeous, you think that now when microsoft is opening their code, I will not have to learn in future how to do tricks to be able to write on my ntfs external disk?
<charlie_> lex: josh2: i think i'd better go to bed, its 3:40am here and i go back to uni tomorrow. THANKS for all your help guys
<Jack_Sparrow> decaelo: What does your sources list look like and what is the exact error you get?
<two_bits> Hello. I have some serious problems with my screens and graphics
<HEP85> hischild: yes. wait a minute I have to ssh into it
<AgreSor> LeGreffi3R, hello.
<hischild> Stonekeeper, you need 2 soundcards? you might be able to disable one?
<josh2> charlie_:cya
<sudobash> whats up two_bits what kind of problems?
<LeGreffi3R> o/
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: it is still supported apparently--an alternative to grub
<hischild> HEP85, ssh into it?
<hischild> HEP85, not on a local machine?
<AgreSor> LeGreffi3R,  what is the real speed of internet on numericable 30 mbps ?
<jadacyrus> My wireless is gone after upgrading to 8.04 how can I get it back?
<AgreSor> did you do speedtest ?
<amenado> steel_lady-> you are still at it? did that ntfs drive ever mounted for you and able to write on it?
<two_bits> I tried adding a second monitor... It didn't work very well, and messed up the resolution on my laptop screen as well
<tyler_> Stonekeeper, I use two sound cards an onboard one on the motherboard and a PCI one I went into my BIOS on boot and disabled the onboard sound card and just use my PCI one. Do you have a similar setup?
<mjw-> !hardy > jadacyrus
<Newbuntu2> I'm accessing it via VNC on my laptop. My laptop is (obviously) on the internet, but my linux box says can't connect to blahblah
<olegfink> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sudobash> your on a laptop trying to use dual monitors?
<two_bits> So i've unplugged the monitor, but hte resolution is still messed up and I can't get it back to the way it was
<decaelo> It looks exactly as it should by default, 'cept I changed occurences of 'dapper' for 'edgy'. Error message: SystemError: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, i'll try wubi for a week, and if it blips at all, i'll go for the proper thing
<sudobash> what drivers nvidia ati?
<two_bits> sudobash: yes
<two_bits> nvidia
<jadacyrus> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<olegfink> steel_lady: ^^^^^
<steel_lady> amenado I don't know because I did not try to write on it before formatting
 * uLea [SpiDeR] :  Boing moing dinlemem. Ben mercedesten baþka uçaga binmem.
<two_bits> Oh yes, and now the nvidia screen pops up at login
<sudobash> so your in a terminal now?
<two_bits> not right now
<Fougner> Newbuntu2, try /etc/resolv.conf
<olegfink> steel_lady: it states how to run that.
<Stonekeeper> tyler_: yes, but i would like to use the onboard one for teamspeak. My other card is pro-audio, and having a headset connected to that is hassle
<steel_lady> sinbox, i don't have it on the meny but it says it is installed
<LeGreffi3R> i got between 3 and 5 Mo , I think the test was not very reliable...
<two_bits> I am just using it with a small resolution that is not correct
<Orfeous> steel_lady: please dont write to NTFS.. i had the same problem and solved it.. i formated the disks in reiserfs and copied all data to it :) voila :D
<olegfink> steel_lady: ah
<decaelo> I tried upgrading from Dapper to Feisty earlier (directly, skipping the in-betweens), would that have anything to do with it?
<Dex-Freudii> lex, sudobash, It didn't work correctly either
<amenado> steel_lady-> I meant after you finished your formmating, you were able to mount it and write to it?
<HEP85> hischild: yes. i have no desktop installed there
<philphoto> having problems with usb on my desktop
<Dex-Freudii> lex, sudobash, It keeps on freezing
<AgreSor> LeGreffi3R,  what test do you trying ?
<sudobash> so i dont know about your laptop and dual monitors but if you run nvidia-xconfig it should fix your resolution
<AgreSor> I have offer of 100 mbps..
<sinbox> steel_lady,  weird that, let me find where it's at and I'll tell you
<Newbuntu2> fougner resolv.conf shows my home router and it's IP
<amenado> decaelo->  i dont think you can skip versions
<Stonekeeper> Newbuntu2: private message me with the output of "route -n"
<AgreSor> I live in paris 18
<steel_lady> orfeous, so what should I do for 500G external disk to be ab le to use it with win?
<hischild> HEP85, this might sound stupid, but why are you trying to compile a graphics driver without a desktop?
<LeGreffi3R> AgreSor> don't remeber...
<olegfink> steel_lady: well, then scroll up and see what I suggested to do by hand.
<sudobash> DEX use a different DVDROM
<AgreSor> speedtest.net
<jadacyrus> mjw-: this doesnt say anything about wireless
<decaelo> no i know you can't now
<Fougner> Newbuntu2, okau
<ahorriblemess> hey, what's the url of that list of compatible computers... or tested computers with gutsy? (that does exist right?)
<Dex-Freudii> sudobash, it worked correctly with 7.04 but with 7.10 i have this problem
<Fougner> okay*
<Orfeous> steel_lady: dont use windows!
<LeGreffi3R> AgreSor> but the rate i see usually is around 3Mo/s so this is ok to me :D
<mjw-> jadacyrus hardy support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<sudobash> hmmm strange...
<Fougner> Newbuntu2, command ifconfig
<jadacyrus> okay
<decaelo> i changed 'dapper' for 'feisty' and tried to upgrade, didn't work, so i put feisty to edgy when i found that out lol
<AgreSor> LeGreffi3R,  and i need to know.. is it good provider.. and does they reall give 100 mbit.. ?
<jrib> !who | decaelo
<ubotu> decaelo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fougner> shos your network
<AgreSor> that's all :)
<Fougner> shows*
<philphoto> problem with usb
<HEP85> hischild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57227/
<sudobash> twobits: sudo nvidia-xconfig sorry
<amenado> decaelo->  just go for the most recent stable, gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> decaelo: That is what hosed everything up..
<Newbuntu2> Dset 192.168.1.0 GW 0.0.0.0 Genmask 255.255.255.0
<HEP85> hischild: this is from the script
<decaelo> JACK_SPARROW: Any idea how I can resolve that?
<jrib> decaelo: yes, you're system is broken.  If are determined on upgrading you need to reinstal and follow the wiki instructions.  But what you should be doing is installing the version you want
<ahorriblemess> Specifically, I would like to know which version of Ubuntu would be best for an IBM Thinkcentre A50
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> and that sets which interface?
<LeGreffi3R> AgreSor> they give what they say. but this is not a good provider...
<Jack_Sparrow> decaelo: Only if you have a backup of your old dapper
<steel_lady> olegfing you told me to check the congiguration with the 3g, so since it gave me problems on the terminal because I am not sure how it is calling it, what is the disk and what is the partition, I will try with the manager program
<Orfeous> steel_lady: but i understand your problem..
<two_bits> sudobash: no such luck... it still doesn't remember my graphics settings.
<LeGreffi3R> AgreSor> technical support suck, they don't speak good french
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: decaelo has a fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> decaelo: Elase save /home  install new dapper and follow the updrade instructions version to version
<AgreSor> haha
<Newbuntu2> amenado all for eth2
<two_bits> sudobash: If I login and logout, it goes back to 800 * 600, when i want 1280 * 800
<AgreSor> LeGreffi3R, do you know someone who have 100 mbit at them ?
<sinbox> steel_lady,   in a terminal do this>> sudo /usr/bin/ntfs-config
<steel_lady> Orfeous, in my firm my boss wants me especifically to do the automatization of the firm using access
<FJSS> I tried to reinstall ubuntu, I deleted old partitions and created 1 big one. Then I got the error message "Noroot file system is defined"?????
<decaelo> version to version huh? lol wheee
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> care to elaborate you network layout? i came in late, and dont know what you got
<hischild> HEP85, it seems that something screwed up the source pretty bad or pastebin screwed it up ... your best bet is to redownload, unless you're seeing something differently then what i'm seeing
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Ah, ok, I saw where he already tried to go from D to F  didnt know he already had a fresh install
<steel_lady> sinbox: Error : An error occurred when trying to initialize hal. Unable to search for new partition.
<Orfeous> steel_lady: use samba then over network? or ftp.. or something
<Newbuntu2> ifconfig shows my loopback and my eth2 with Ip addresses, eth0/1 are not plugged in
<decaelo> alright, i'd best get to that then. =)
<amenado> FJSS did you install one ? are you sure?
<sudobash> newbuntu2 sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: he had a fresh dapper, then tried to upgrade
<sudobash> newbuntu2 sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<LeGreffi3R> AgreSor> no , but I use Numericable for a few year... I saw 1Mb, 3Mb, and 30Mb, and it always was the good rate , with an honest ping...
<two_bits> sudobash: I used that command with sudo
<Newbuntu2> amenado: I have a home router/modem; behind it are my laptop and my linux box
<AgreSor> so at 30 mbps.. you have 3 mb/s download ?
<steel_lady> Orfeous, I do not have the option to choose
<HEP85> hischild: thanks. I'm still trying the kernel version string  replacement in the makedriver script
<FJSS> amenado: install one what?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Reinstall dapper and do E then F
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> your router has multiple ports? or single port?
<artmi> How was it i could check all modules loaded?
<artmi> want to find out the name of the network module
<acalbaza> any tricks to mount a data dvd?  i keep getting "can not mound vol."
<artmi> that i'm using, i got a realtek card, but need some info for another distro
<djr> AgreSor: 30*(1024*1024) bytes
<ahorriblemes1> ughh.....
<Newbuntu2> amenado I'm working on my linux machine via VNC, so that part works... but it cant see the internet
<amenado> FJSS ubuntu, it seems it did not install correctly
<steel_lady> sinbox it gives me an error and tells me it will not be able to control my internal or external devices
<ompaul> !modules | artmi
<ubotu> artmi: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<ahorriblemes1> anyway, I don't know if anyone answered
<LeGreffi3R> i don't know in english for byte and octet... but on 30Mb/s , i get about 3Mo/s
<HEP85> hischild: FYI: I am running an X server without a desktop because I just need to run MythTV on it
<hischild> acalbaza, there's a button more, please tell the error that comes along with it
<olegfink> steel_lady: well, I really suggest you trying just to mount the partition by hand. Or even better, change ntfs to ntfs-3g in fstab, umount /media/sda2 && mount /media/sda2
<lordleemo> ahorriblemess: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport   for laptops  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<AgreSor> djr,
<ahorriblemes1> lordleemo: thanks!
<sinbox> steel_lady,  have you got the hal daemon running then?
<hischild> HEP85, ok
<AgreSor> or  30 / 8 = ?
<AgreSor> ;)
<artmi> ompaul: what has that got to do with showing my loaded modules
<sudobash> you will have to edit your xorg file if it wont all you to set it in system-> preferences -> screen resolution
<sudobash> allow*
<havok73> Is there a way to when opening a terminal via Avant, that you can open multiple terminals? At the moment when I click on the terminal launch in avant, it brings me to the currently open terminal instead of opening a second one
<LeGreffi3R> AgreSor> yeah :)
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> whats the VNC for? which machine are you on and you are VNC'ing to which machine? thats why i ask about your network layout..
<djr> AgreSor: mm
<AgreSor> heh :)
<FJSS> amenado: i have tried to install ubuntu 2 times so far
<AgreSor> Ok.. i will order 100 mbps
<AgreSor> fibre optic is good. :)
<acalbaza> hischild : there is no other button, but i do see another dialog that says "invalid mount option"
<sudobash> but be careful when you edit your /usr/X11/xorg.conf make a backup and read about how to adjust resolution
<steel_lady> olegfink, sda2 is my home directory. I think that it is calling this partition sdac1 or sdac
<ahorriblemes1> lordleemo: bummer, IBM isn't on there
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nios> how do i add a new font i downloaded from gnome-look
<lucasvo> I've been fighting with my pc the whole afternoon to install ubunut. The problem: I don't want to delete Windows Vista, -> I have to resize my NTFS partition. My Computer has no CD drive. The netboot image I downloaded for my USB drive can't resize, so I downloaded the gparted live for usb flash sticks. that failed in resizing. what should I do?
<amenado> FJSS did you select to install in a specific partition? did you choose to have your grub installed in mbr?
<hischild> acalbaza, is there any other info that can give us a hint to why it refuses to mount?
<ninboy> irc://irc.efnet.net/#mysql
<olegfink> steel_lady: your home is sda8, accodring to what you've pasted.
<Squawk> acalbaza, can you repeat your issue, I can probably solve it but I only just got back
<orbisvicis> that was a stupid idea on my part
<AgreSor> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Newbuntu2> route -n shows: (Dest-GW-Genmask-Flags) 192.168.1.0-0000-255.255.255.0-U-eth2; 0.0.0.0-0.0.0.0-0.0.0.0-U-eth2; 0.0.0.0-192.168.1.254-UG-eth2
<orbisvicis> hm. Any ideas ?
<steel_lady> sinbox I donolegfink it is not
<acalbaza> Squawk : cant mound a newly burned data dvd... i can see the contents ok in windows explorer.
<Freewith> Hi. Any good keyloggers out ther ?
<AgreSor> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<anonA1> acalbaza you can't mount it
<Karti> can I use uname -r in ubuntu?
<amenado> Newbuntu hard to decypher that..
<olegfink> steel_lady: /dev/mapper/sda2 on /media/sda2 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<ompaul> artmi, it is your starting point, however if you had followed the link you would see useful info - the lazy answer is lsmod
<AgreSor> !compoiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compoiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lucasvo> AgreSor: was that for me? how am I suposed to install this if I don't have ubuntu?
<olegfink> steel_lady: /dev/mapper/sda8 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<steel_lady> olegfink that is my windows partition on the disk
<Andycasss> Is there a way to check what script is starting some specific program?
<FJSS> amenado: I went to manual install, then the partition editor came up. I deleted the old partitions and used the 60 gig of free space to make a new partition
<olegfink> steel_lady: isn't that what you've pasted?
<Squawk> acalbaza, you can access it using windows, but not linux? Ok, what command are you issuing to mount it from command line?
<acalbaza> anonA1 : the DVD-R is recognized and on my desktop... when i click it, it says that it can not mount.
<cadefy> what version does ubuntu 7.10 come with of GTK ?
<ompaul> AgreSor, #compiz for support of compiz
<AgreSor> lucasvo,  i didn't talking to you..
<AgreSor> I think..
<Newbuntu2> amenado: my laptop VNCs into my linux box as well as accesses the net. My linux box is happy answering VNC and everything in the network, but can't get to the internet
<philphoto> having problems with usb
<acalbaza> Squawk : clicking on the desktop icon...
<steel_lady> I mean I am trying to do that on my external disk not my win partition
<philphoto> any help?
<hischild> anonA1, they're doin it again :(
<Jack_Sparrow> acalbaza: Data dvd? or some sort of video?
<amenado> Newbuntu2 and which machine are you on now to do your chatting?
<cadefy> what version does ubuntu 7.10 come with of GTK ?
<AgreSor> philphoto,  what usb ?
<acalbaza> Jack_Sparrow : data
<olegfink> steel_lady: ah, it's not mounted now?
<philphoto> I have NO usb on my desktop machine
<Squawk> acalbaza, open up a command line and try "mount /dev/cdrom", or whatever device your dvd player is and see hwat it comes up with
<Newbuntu2> amenado: laptop. I'm checking ifconfig, route table, etc via VNC
<philphoto> using my laptop currently while troubleshootin
<anonA1> acalbaza did you make the dvd in vista?
<amenado> FJSS there was as step asking you to install grub into mbr or different partition? you choosed?
<nios> how to install new font i got some .ttf files
<acalbaza> anonA1 : made the dvd in unbuntu
<amenado> Newbuntu if you are chatting from your laptop, you have internet access..am confused on your layout
<acalbaza> Squawk : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock...
<steel_lady> olegfink, it is strange, I am not sure because it shows it on the list but displaying just /media/disk
<Jack_Sparrow> acalbaza: Odd, what did you use to write it? Windows or Linux.. I dont have any real answers, just trying to help you form a better question
<Squawk> acalbaza, can you do something like "mkdir /mnt/dvdtmp: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/dvdtmp
<olegfink> steel_lady: ah, right.
<Squawk> acalbaza, replace : with ; in that command
<FJSS> amenado: it never asked me that
<olegfink> steel_lady: okay, do the following: umount /media/disk
<qitarist> Si€e
<philphoto> AgreSor: you get my last?
<olegfink> steel_lady: now ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/disk
<Andycasss> Is there a way to check what script is starting some specific program?
<olegfink> (ntfs-3g just calls mount with needed arguments)
<Newbuntu2> amenado: layout is simple: one network; both computers on it. Laptop gets to the internet, but box doesn't... but they can talk between each other inside the network
<amenado> FJSS-> are you sure? it usually does..maybe you hit the enter too quickly, it will not display intermediate steps if you click on yes twice
<acalbaza> Squawk : same deal... wrong fs type, bad option, etc...
<steel_lady> olegfink, it refuses it if I am not as sudo but if I do it as sudo, I will not be able to write on it normally?
<anonA1> acalbaza try "mount /dev/scd0 /mnt/whatever"
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> but you said you are using the laptop now to chat, so its on the internet, lest you have another separate network?
<olegfink> steel_lady: you will.
<anonA1> acalbaza make sure you have a /mnt/whatever first :)
<Newbuntu2> amenado: so internet access is fine behind the network, and network card is fine on box. I think it may be a routing issue, since it doesn't seem to find the internet, but does find vnc
<stefano> is there an alternative to Wordpad on windows, or TextEdit on the mac for Ubuntu?
<Squawk> acalbaza, you replaced /dev/device with your dvd drive, right?
<olegfink> steel_lady: ntfs-3g mounts to allow full access to everyone by default; this is stated in its manpage
<FJSS> amenado: will it ask me before the partition editor?
<cadefy> what version does ubuntu 7.10 come with of GTK ?
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> you keep saying it cannot find the internet, you are chatting now on the internet..so which is the correct statement?
<AgreSor> philphoto,  what laptop you are using ?
<anonA1> acalbaza or if that doesn't work try "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/whatever" (forgot the sudo the first time)
<Squawk> anonA1, hes getting wrong filesystem type, that wouldnt matter about root permissions or not
<Newbuntu2> amenado: exactly the problem: the internet is fine; my laptop obviously connects. it's my ubuntu box that is having issues finding websites
<acalbaza> Squawk : my drive is at /dev/hda... its a combo dvd/cd-rw drive
<amenado> FJSS-> it should have, i think your choice at beginning is use all or you want to manage yourself
<stefano> cadefy, just the regular ubuntu
<philphoto> AgreSor: problem is with desktop machine, not laptop
<Squawk> acalbaza, your dvd is listed as hda? that strikes me as strange
<philphoto> but I'm using thinkpad t30
<anonA1> acalbaza no, it's probably not hda ...
<cadefy> what version does ubuntu 7.10 come with of GTK ?
<stefano> does anyone know an RTF editor (that is not abiword or openoffice)
<AgreSor> aha.. did you insert something in your USB   ?
<stefano> ?
<anonA1> Squawk i didn't see his prob with wrong filesystem stype
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> that does not jive..you are chatting from your lapto through your ubuntu as gateway? or your laptop is connected to the modem/router port directly (1 of the 4?)
<ompaul> cadefy, what version of it do you want?
<FJSS> amenado: I went to manage myself b/c I wanted to delete the old partitions and start over
<acalbaza> ya, its at /dev/hda
<cadefy> umm
<cadefy> 2
<anonA1> acalbaza did you try the commands i said anyway?
<cadefy> 2.x whatever
<acalbaza> ejevt /dev/hda
<philphoto> AgreSor: you mean write into /usbdevfs  ??
<acalbaza> opens the drive...
<Squawk> acalbaza, you you pm your your fstab pls
<amenado> FJSS right, so somehow you have skipped a step, maybe clicking on yes too fast,
<Newbuntu2> amenado: my router=dhcp sever=wireless AP.
<anonA1> acalbaza well something is really wrong then ...
<AgreSor> I dont understand what is your problem.... :s  your USB hub not reconised or what.. ?
<Squawk> anonA1, im gonna get his fstab and have a look
<cadefy> ompaul: 2.x why?
<anonA1> Squawk good idea
<steel_lady> olegfink seems to work now
<sinbox> Newbuntu2, try adding  the DNS servers IP for your ISP manually in System>Administration>Network   DNS tab
<FJSS> amenado: Ok I will go back and try again, I will be back in a bit
<acalbaza> fstab... /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,nonauto,exec 0 0
<Andycasss> Is there a way to check what script is starting some specific program?
<anonA1> lol it's on hda
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> what you describe is only partial info, incomplete picture...maybe we start from scratch okay?
<philphoto> AgreSor: here's background: hdd head crash 2 weeks ago.  I'm using different hdd with complete new reload of ubuntu 7.10 and now no usb
<steel_lady> olegfink, how do I permanently change the name to that external drive?
<Newbuntu2> amenado: sure
<sas171> hi, I want to run eclipse with another .gtkrc-2.0 how can I do it?
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> you have a modem/router yes?   4 port router?
<olegfink> steel_lady: what I can't tell you (I'm not familiar with ubuntu quirks in this realm) is how to tell device manager to always use ntfs-3g ofr removable storages
<Newbuntu2> amenado: yes. DSL modem w/ 4 prots & wireless AP
<steel_lady> olegfink, trying to copy it gives me the error: Error "Generic error" while copying "file:///hom...D-500A.PDB".
<philphoto> AgreSor: lshw will show the hardware and controller but the fs is completely missing
<HEP85> hischild: I just figured something out. do you know which package the file linux/ioctl32.h is in?
<amenado> Newbuntu okay your laptop is attached to one of the ports? or is it using the AP feature of the dsl modem/router ?
<olegfink> steel_lady: uhm, strange
<anonA1> Andycasss tell us what you are really trying to do
<danbhfive> Andycasss: maybe you could remove execution privileges, and see what script complains
<hischild> HEP85, second
<acalbaza> my HDs are on /dev/sda...
<ompaul> cadefy, you see GTK2 has been in all distros since dapper
<matkix> I have a question. I'm looking to make a script to ping a list of domain names and show me the ip they resolve to... And one have an idea how this might be done?
<Newbuntu2> amenado: laptop is via wireless, box is wired
<cadefy> oh
<cadefy> i see
<cadefy> thank you
<danbhfive> matkix: have you tried the command dig?
<olegfink> steel_lady: can you "touch /media/disk/test"?
<hischild> HEP85, as a matter of fact, i do (thanks to apt-file search ;-))
<Squawk> acalbaza, anonA1, ok not seen that one before, and I dont see a reason for mount /media/cdrom0 not to work unless the datadvd is a filesystem thats not iso9660
<olegfink> steel_lady: (that's a command)
<hischild> HEP85, libuclibc-dev
<amenado> Newbuntu okay, now you can ping your box from the laptop ? what is the ip address of your box? your laptop? ping both ways?
<prince_jammys> Andycasss: try running "pstree" -- it will show you a process tree
<Squawk> acalbaza, so, can you hav ea look at the config of whatever you used to write the dvd and see what filesystem it created?
<anonA1> acalbaza for interest could you pastebin your dmesg?
<ompaul> !enter | cadefy
<ubotu> cadefy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anonA1> !pastebin | acalbaza
<ubotu> acalbaza: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<acalbaza> Squawk : works fine on cds, not dvds...
<HEP85> hischild: thx. unfortunately I get: No installation candidate
<Newbuntu2> amenado laptop is .65, box is .68 I haven't tried pinging, but I'm currently looking at my box's desktop via VNC
<hischild> HEP85, alright, a second
<todd> Could someone help me in creating a BeanShell executable?
<acalbaza> hang on
<steel_lady> olegfink, a sec, it is copying a lot of data...
<matkix> danbhfive: How would I use that command? I have a list of 500 + domains long I need to get the ip's they resolve to.
<olegfink> steel_lady: so it's working, eh?
<todd> I tryed #!/usr/bin/bsh $0/nprint("foo"); but it does not seem to work
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> okay compare their route -r results,   same?
<steel_lady> olegfink, it is working, it just refuses to copy a lot of files
<Andycasss> pstree doesnt show me the process (ftp server) im looking for, but i can access the ftp server anyway? Im using pure ftpd
<steel_lady> olegfink, that touch command it does not give any reply
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> ie, is the laptop's route -n same as in the box?
<HEP85> hischild: nevermind. i got it
<hischild> HEP85, okay :-)
<anonA1> matkix you could write a script that kept calling host ... bit inefficient though ...
<Squawk> Andycasss, try ps aux | grep ftp and see what you get
<todd> I created a script #!/usr/bin/bsh $0\nprint("foo"); but it does not seem to work, why?
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> route -n  not r as it was my typo
<anonA1> matkix call host on each domain name, and strip out the result
<acalbaza> pasted...
<anonA1> acalbaza what's the URL
<frold> howto connect to a distant server via consol? I did ssh -l tld . it didnt workd
<Newbuntu2> amenado they are different, but I'm not sure how to read them
<Andycasss> Squawk: ok got it now, but now how to find out which file started it?
<anonA1> matkix ie, strip out whatever is after "address"
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> paste them in pastebin
<acalbaza> Squawk : good point... let me see if i can check the config... like i said, this works find for CDs just not for dvds...
<Newbuntu2> amenado note that my laptop is winxp. where is the pastebin?
<jrib> todd: what do you expect print("foo") to do?
<Squawk> Andycasss, not sure, man ps?
<amenado> !pastebin | Newbuntu2
<ubotu> Newbuntu2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<acalbaza> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57232/
<todd> jrib: I expect the script to print "foo" but I get... ./tryit: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `"foo"'
<matkix> anonA1: Can you give me an idea of how that would be done?
<Squawk> matkix, you got a list (in a text file) of domain names, and you wnat ip adresses for them?
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> while you are about to paste, also paste the results of ifconfig; iwconfig
<jrib> todd: oh wait, you're using bsh, I don't anything about that
<tony_> If I upgrade to Heron from Gutsy, are my packages going to get messed up?
<olegfink> steel_lady: that's  good thing, it means it's working. Now just rm /media/disk/test
<matkix> Squawk: yep!
<Squawk> matkix, ok gimme one sec
<philphoto> AgreSor: you get my story?
<Newbuntu2> amenado I can't copy paste through VNC for some reason, so I have to copy it out
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> well copy it out so I can advise you correctly
<todd> jrib: when I do bsh ./tryit it works, but not with the #! thing, what I am asking about is the #! thing, why is that not working?
<anonA1> acalbaza wow, that is one fscked up dmesg
<tony_> Anyone?
<jrib> tony_: get rid of $0
<anonA1> matkix um i could lead you in the right direction
<frold> howto connect to a distant server using ssh?
<Squawk> matkix, "cat filename | while read line; do host $line >> ipaddresses; done"
<steel_lady> olegfink, should it give some result?
<olegfink> steel_lady: nope
<Squawk> matkix, that assumes the domain names are in a file, one on each line, with nothing else on the line
<olegfink> steel_lady: so, I assume everything is working properly now?
<steel_lady> oki olegfink, why war that?
<matkix> sq
<tony_> jrib: what?
<matkix> Squawk: that is correct
<acalbaza> anonA1 : and its mostly on /dev/hda
<Squawk> matkix, ok then give it a whirl
<todd> jrib: removing $0 does nothing
<jrib> todd: get rid of $0
<Squawk> matkix, you might have to fight with the output thoguh
<steel_lady> olegfink, I will try again, to copy those files
<CoCaiNe>  HI i have 3 year old LAPTOP - and i was wondering if i could install ubuntu on it over windows
<jrib> tony_: wrong person
<philphoto> Need help with usb
<matkix> Squawk: will that ping each domain and put the responce addy in the file?
<anonA1> Squawk well, he could at least 'cut' out just the IP :)
<todd> jrib: same output
<hischild> CoCaiNe, yes you can
<philphoto> CoCaiNe: yes
<Squawk> anonA1, he could, but im not scripting all of it
<bardyr> CoCaiNe, what are the specs?
<Squawk> matkix, just run it and you will see
<philphoto> CoCaiNe: you might want to use xubuntu
<anonA1> acalbaza yes, you have some problems there
<matkix> okay.
<matkix> ty
<tony_> So is it safe to upgrade from Gutsy to Heron
<djtansey> cups-pdf question -- can I change the default output filename? I'm doing a lot of printing online and the site i'm using doesn't change the title, so the files get rewritten.
<kiroyrljr> Can someone please help me understand folder sharing?
<Slurpee> my sound has never worked in ubuntu.  i was trying to setup alsa sound driver stuff and now i can't boot to gnome.  I get the famous "your session lasted less than 10 seconds"....i am logged into the fail safe terminal.  should i remove alsa stuff? how?
<Maimster> Made it back.
<CoCaiNe> bardyr Dell 1Ghz celeron, 256MB ram, 20Gb  this are the specs
<jrib> todd: it works here, I just tried it.  Can you pastebin your file?
<todd> jrib: I want the "tryit" command to execute "/usr/bin/bsh ./tryit" but I dont think I have the #! syntax right could you help?
<cadefy> if my sound doesnt work on ubuntu
<cadefy> i'll go back to vista lol
<fuffalo> my computer is in super zoomed in mode and i don't know how to get out of it..i think it's a compiz thing
<bardyr> CoCaiNe, it should run ubuntu fine, but if its a little slow you could try xbuntu
<CorruptTerrorist> what's the quickest way to set up apache and php?
<philphoto> CoCaiNe: you certainly want to use a very lightweight distro
<todd> jrib: whats the pastebin url?
<steel_lady> olegfink, it is refusung again to copy some pdb files but I will take it like a linux caprice
<jrib> todd: paste.ubuntu-nl-org
<jrib> todd: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<amenado> todd its /usr/bin/bash  not bsh
<Maimster> amenado: My Intel board is not supported still in Linux. DG31PR motherboard. No biggie though. 80% up and running.
<bardyr> CorruptTerrorist, apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<olegfink> steel_lady: show me the name of any of them.
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok bardyr
<cadefy> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<amenado> Maimster-> is that like a single board computer?
<Squawk> matkix, that ok? you can edit that sciprt tomake it filter the output too
<Andycasss> Is there a way to check what script is starting some specific program?
<steel_lady> olegfink, it refuses to copy codebases for remote control program
<prince_jammys> todd:
<prince_jammys> #!/usr/bin/env bsh
<prince_jammys> print("foo");
<Maimster> amenado: Like can the board use the newer Core quad chips?
<philphoto> anyone out there offer a bit of help with usb in gutsy?
<amenado> bsh?  or bash?
<olegfink> steel_lady: usually unix is more liberal in file naming than nt, so some files which have "strange" characters in their name cannot be copied
<steel_lady> olegfink it has .pdb extensions, now it passed
<prince_jammys> bsh
<acalbaza> anonA1 : for what its worth, thats generated each time it attempts to automount
<olegfink> steel_lady: without changing anything?
<prince_jammys> todd: note the shebang line "env bsh"
<steel_lady> olegfink, I had to skip it
<Squawk> acalbaza, can you put my name in when you post, so I get a highlight, I obviosly missed some converstation
<amenado> Maimster i dont know anything about that board, nor even have toyed with dual cores..and you are already in quads..lol
<havok73> Is there a way to when opening a terminal via Avant, that you can open multiple terminals? At the moment when I click on the terminal launch in avant, it brings me to the currently open terminal instead of opening a second one
<todd> prince_jammys: wtf??? why???
<philphoto> help with usb?
<acalbaza> Squawk : pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57232/
<Maimster> amenado: Hehehe..  I only have a Celeron D on this board. The board will hold quads though.
<todd> prince_jammys: I see it works, but dont understand it
<prince_jammys> todd: good question.  i don't know.
<amenado> Maimster oh i see, you can swap diff types of cpu on that board? thats really cool
<jrib> todd: env finds bsh in your path.  Direct path should work as well
<olegfink> steel_lady: well, try to cp it in terminal and see what happens.
<CorruptTerrorist> where are the ubuntu torrents?
<Maimster> amenado: Yeah. So when the prices for the quads drop I will change the processor for the faster ones.
<CoCaiNe> bardyr okei when i am in ubuntu what line do i put in console to download xubuntu
<amenado> todd  bsh is java based, so also make sure your JAVA_HOME path or classpath is set
<Newbuntu2> amenado I pasted the linux route -n
<philphoto> any help with my usb problem?
<Squawk> acalbaza, hmm thats a new one on me im afriad. Whats sdc?
<Newbuntu2> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57236/
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> where?
<amenado> ahh
<Squawk> !ask | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<acalbaza> Squawk : a removable firewire HD
<PriceChild> !torrents | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<bthornton> Does anybody know of any tricks whereby I can recursively copy a directory structure/"skeleton" without any of the files?
<mateusz> #wireless
<Yaroze> does pulseaudio work in ubuntu 8.04?
<philphoto> thx, have done that SEVERAL times
<anonA1> matkix you still there?
<Squawk> bthornton, write a shell script to do it
<FJSS> amenado: step 4 is "prepare disk space" that is where i picked manual
<amenado> Newbuntu how about your xp? and the ifconfig and iwconfig i asked for?
<steel_lady> olegfink, I lost the name of it. don't worry if those are only remote control files lost I can live with it
<todd> jrib: so, why cant I just do #!/usr/bin/bsh???
<crimsun_> Yaroze: it attempts to, though you should inquire in #ubuntu+1
<bthornton> ..short of writing a shell script?
<amenado> FJSS okay then you select which ever partition you have it
<CoCaiNe> hi guys when i am in ubuntu what line do i type to install xubuntu
<Maimster> amenado: X runs nicely on this though. Didn't you say something about having trouble getting 3D desktop working?
<Newbuntu2> amenado working on it. takes a while. But isn't the default route screwed up? Shouldn't it go to eth2??
<jrib> todd: you can, I did it here
<gandhii> Is there a way to put a text field on a panel that you can type urls into and such?
<philphoto> i reloaded 7.10 on new hdd after old hdd crashed. now no usb
<olegfink> steel_lady: ok
<_bt> bthornton: find ./ -type d -exec mkdir -p {} \;
<Fallenou> hi ! i would like to make my webcam "Hercules dualpix hd" work on linux (ubuntu hardy heron), lsusb tells me : "Bus 005 Device 002: ID 06f8:3003 Guillemot Corp. "
<FJSS> amenado: i wanted to delete the old partitions and start over is that possible?
<Fallenou> can somebody help me ?
<KillDaDon> hey how to i set up Kubuntu while in unbuntu ?
<_bt> bthornton: that should give you a head start
<amenado> Maimster at one time i had, because i didnt realize my video card did not support 3-D, but now i got another, so its okay
<Fallenou> i tried to follow http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ov51x this but it didn"t work
<philphoto> CoCaiNe: do you have ubuntu installed on you laptop yet?
<todd> jrib: no I get the syntax error unless I add the env thing
<bthornton> _bt: thanks!
<amenado> FJSS yes it is possible, the old partition is still showing up?
<KillDaDon> philphoto: i do :)
<jrib> todd: pastebin what your file looks like
<CorruptTerrorist> whoa... that was an ingenous solotion
<KillDaDon> philphoto: how do i install kubuntu ?
<Maimster> amenado: Cool.  The DVDs run fine under Ubuntu 7.10 desktop.
<CoCaiNe> philphoto no but when i do what line do i type in console to get xubuntu
<amenado> Newbuntu2->  just paste what I requested and lets see what advise i can dole out
<todd> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57234/plain/
<acalbaza> Squawk : i am guessing this is b/c my drive it a dvd-rw and a cd-rw drive...
<KillDaDon> philphoto: i think cocaine does have ubuntu installed already
<philphoto> killdadon: wait one
<amenado> Maimster you are in the right steps
<FJSS> amenado: yes there are 2 for my vista and 3 for old ubuntu installs, i deleted the 3 and made the free space a new partition
<CorruptTerrorist> my download was at 63%... so i just copied that file into my torrents folder... now utorrent is downloading the remainder
<Squawk> acalbaza, if you can write the dvd, you can sure as hell read it. Just got to figure out how
<Maimster> lol
<philphoto> cocaine: download the iso image
<amenado> FJSS okay, and dont forget to allocate some for swap also, actually it be nice if you can have /, swap and /home
<philphoto> CoCaiNe: burn the iso to CD then do the install from there.  it's all auto
<Maimster> amenado: However I need to find a PS/2 mouse around this house. My MS mouse is not working. Thank god for keyboard shortcuts.
<philphoto> KillDaDon: what kind of laptop do you have? specs?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to check what script is starting some specific program?
<jrib> todd: what does 'md5sum tryit' return for you?
<amenado> Maimster-> it reminds me, i was assisting a friend, a DELL desktop, only usb keyboard and mouse, sure had difficult time getting it going, we dont have adapters on hand
<FJSS> amenado: so I need a part for /swap and /home? what about /boot?
<todd> jrib: 0d9bdfb4ee992539cc1eb851b097acad  tryit
<Maimster> amenado: Oh yeah adapters.. heheh..  I have one I am sure of it.. checking.
<amenado> FJSS /boot is okay to have also but not necessary and you only need about 1gig for /boot
<Squawk> FJSS, you installing? /boot can be on your root partition
<FJSS> squawk: I'm having trouble setting up the root partition, i keep getting error message
<Maimster> amenado: Yeahhhh up and running. I had a purple keyboard adapter just sitting in front of me. Thanks for the tip man. lol
<jrib> todd: ah, well something interesting.  ./tryit works fine for me in zsh.  However in bash, I get: ./tryit: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `"foo"'       ./tryit: line 2: `print("foo");'
<amenado> Maimster no problem i know what you're going through, hehe
<todd> jrib: ok why?
<FJSS> amenado: how much do i need for /swap and /home
<Squawk> FJSS, what error?
<hikenboot> greetings all I have 2 ubuntu system with the latest gutsy updates installed when I go to  google do a search for "make ubuntu look like vista" a youtube link comes out. .,...every time it causes firefox to hang the system...any ideas how to fix this
<Maimster> amenado: Wow moving the windows around is freaky.
<Trigger911> Hello I need help setting up an ftp server that will read and right to my ntfs harddrives
<Squawk> FJSS, /swap depends on your RAM, but not more than about 1gb. /home is completel up to you, depends how much storage you need
<amenado> FJSS typically for swap about 2x your ram, and home, sky is the limit but 30 gig is plenty much
<gudderrman> hi
<philphoto> hikenboot: use different search engine
<jrib> todd: not sure yet
<[chr0n0s]> hikenboot, Ubuntu wants to look like ubuntu :P (joke)
<ArthurArchnix> Heya... I'm just taking a break from creating my custom icon theme, based on the human icon theme. It's not like I'm creating my own icons, just mixing and matching what I think are the best available that go for the human look. Anywho... it's been 4 hours and I'm not even done 48x48... :P  Is there a script I can use to scale those png's down to the smaller sizes, and will all the symlinks I created point to the newly scale
<Squawk> FJSS, swap at 1.5 times your phsical memory, but not above 1gb
<FJSS> cool but what do I boot from then?
<gudderrman> my videos have negatve colors
<todd> jrib: cool, then you are puzzeled too.. ;-)
<bazhang> hikenboot: you want to block all flash? there is a flashblock plugin for that
<amenado> Maimster you have such a fast video card eh? things just go fast on you?
<newbie> question, what filesystem is suitable for 1 tera
<philphoto> KillDaDon: did you get my last?
<Maimster> amenado: I have the built-in card. Whichever comes intergrated on the board.
<Maimster> amenado: Looks good though.
<Andycasss> Is there a way to check what script is starting some specific program?
<amenado> FJSS the next step may ask you about where to install grub
<Maimster> amenado: The windows bend with animation.
<Newbuntu2> amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57239/
<amenado> Maimster yeah nice eye candy..
<newbie> is reiserfs good for 1 tera
<KillDaDon> philphoto: yeah, installing on a VM
<FJSS> amenado: where do i install grub?
<philphoto> VM?
<KillDaDon> Virtual Machine
<Maimster> amenado: Exactly, however it doesn't do much more than that.
<philphoto> ah
<hikenboot> bazhang no I want the system I am setting up for my wife with ubuntu to be as close as possible to windows look and feel till I can wean her away from it
<Maimster> amenado: I should put one of my nVidia boards in here.
<DEinspanjer> I used smbmount on my gutsy laptop to mount a share from my windows box.  I suspended the laptop and when I came back to it, something weird happened.  The directory that I had the share mounted seems to be corrupted and I'm not sure what to do.  Any advice? http://pastebin.com/d667b8901
<prince_jammys> todd just tried by moving the script to /usr/local/bin and it works (no ./ necessary) - so it's some sort of path issue. i have no idea
<amenado> Maimster give it a try, you may like it..hehe
<KillDaDon> philphoto: so i guess i just need the iso huh ?
<philphoto> KillDaDon: KDE is pretty graphics heavy for a laptop
<amenado> FJSS on the partition where you have the linux installed not mbr if possible
<philphoto> no, actually
<bazhang> hikenboot: go to gnome-look.org and also if you are running compiz then try screenlets (.org) or gdesklets if not
<KillDaDon> couldnt i disable most ?
<Squawk> prince_jammys, if you wrote a script you wanna execute, either ./ it, or else put an alias in your .bashrc
<Maimster> amenado: To wasteful.
<FJSS> amenado: /swap or /home?
<todd> prince_jammys: thats because . is not in your path, that is no problem here
<ArthurArchnix> script is probably the wrong word... anyway, I think "cp -R /humancustom/48x48 /humancustom/32x32 is the right command to copy the original files to their new dir, right? Then I just repeat it for 28x28, etc...
<KillDaDon> i have a Sony VGN-TZ150N Maxed out :)
<philphoto> KillDaDon:  All you have to do is go to synaptic & install kubuntu desktop
<amenado> FJSS linux is installed in /  not swap nor /home
<highwaygeek1> New to Ubuntu, installed fine, working ok for 2 days, booted up today and there is lines all across my sceen, can't see loggin but if I type my name and password it, ubutatu seems to load. any ideas, ty
<prince_jammys> todd oh i take it back, the old shebang doesn't work there either
<Squawk> ArthurArchnix, yeah, but just execute that from command line
<KillDaDon> philphoto : sweet and how would i swithc between the two ?
<noon> hey i am french and i have a probleme with my windows for shutdown: it dont work and restart my session?? help french chat can't ps sorry for my english
<noon> help please
<[chr0n0s]> !fr > noon
<bazhang> !fr | noon
<philphoto> KilldaDon: if you are running Gnome in your laptop and maxing out the GC you might not want to go to KDE
<ubotu> noon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<woyrzMe> i would like to compile php5 with pcntl usign apt-get install doesn anyone have a clue how to do it?
<bazhang> ooh fast
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> from your ubuntu box, can you ping  www.yahoo.com?
<ArthurArchnix> Squawk: Yeah. Do you know if you can call gimp from the command line and run a batch command on a folder?
<todd> so what is the differance between zsh and bash?
<FJSS> amenado: oh so how many partitions do I need total for ubuntu install?
<Squawk> ArthurArchnix, never used gimp really, but you can run just about anything linux from command line, so I dont see why not
<[chr0n0s]> todd, the diffs are listed on wikipedia
<philphoto> KillDaDon: but switching between the two is done by going into your startup options
<amenado> FJSS minimum two / and swap  but adding a third like /home is advisable
<todd> jrib: so what is the differance between zsh and bash?
<Andycasss> how to make "/find -name foo" include files with names like foofoofoo
<KillDaDon> philphoto : Gnome runs sweet on my laptop now.. while im still running Vista.. hehehehe
<LeGreffi3R> todd> zsh is so cool
<prince_jammys> Andycasss: foo*
<Squawk> Andycasss, *foo*
<Maimster> amenado: In your /etc/hosts file did you remove all the referrence to IPv6? I did and for some reason my web is slow is hell.
<amenado> FJSS minimum two / and swap  but adding a third like /home is advisable
<philphoto> KillDaDon: dang, what kind of cpu?
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> from your ubuntu box, can you ping  www.yahoo.com?
<LeGreffi3R> todd> with a nice completion
<FJSS> amenado: ok but which 1 do I boot from?
<Andycasss> ok
<todd> LeGreffi3R: then why isnt it the default?
<amenado> Maimster-> yep my standard install procedure, remove anything ipv6
<philphoto> KillDaDon: if you're running vista, KDE will work fine
<woyrzMe> I would like to compile php5 with pcntl usign apt-get install doesn anyone have a clue how to do it?
<Newbuntu2> amenado: I switched the last line from eth1 to eth2, and I can ping, but the webpage doesn't show up
<amenado> FJSS once the grub is installed in /  it will boot from it
<DEinspanjer> I used smbmount on my gutsy laptop to mount a share from my windows box.  I suspended the laptop and when I came back to it, something weird happened.  The directory that I had the share mounted seems to be corrupted and I'm not sure what to do.  Any advice? http://pastebin.com/d667b8901
<Maimster> amenado: Okay I have to find another culprit to blame for my weak Internet connection.
<noon> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> Andycasss: foo* :  food, foofoo  *foo*:  food, foofoo, snafoo
<fungos> how can i say to kernel doesnt load ahci.ko at boot time?
<KillDaDon> philphoto: sweet!, which do u use ? which would u say is best.. i wanted to switch cause i found more apps for KDE
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> what did you switch?
<danil1> help, I`m trying to install Ubuntu 710, got the installation but now I`m just getting a message: can not allocate resources and then busy box...
<FJSS> amenado: ok thx i will give it a try
<Newbuntu2> amenado: line 6 in the file, I deleted that default and readded it as eth2
<Maimster> amenado: Ahh I have it. I bet I need to change my sources.list from the US sites.
<jrib> todd: zsh is just another shell
<philphoto> KillDaDon: KDE is just more GUI.  more mouse and windows user friendly
<DEinspanjer> What is the proper way to get my laptop into a safe state to be able to run fsck?
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> repaste the corrected version, hard for me to keep in my head what changed and what not
<todd> jrib: any ideas?
<Newbuntu2> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57241/
<philphoto> KillDaDon: there are more apps for gnome though
<rich1> hi.  i cannot make changes to network settings stick.  i want to change to opendns settings but every time i shutdown and restart the settings are lost.
<LeGreffi3R> todd> this way you can enjoy the discover
<amenado> Maimster the issue for you is slow internet access?
<KillDaDon> philphoto: where would i find ?
<jrib> todd: here is my guess at the moment.  Google tells me bsh used to refer to the traditional Bourne shell.  Bash sees this and decides to help you by running the file itself
<Newbuntu2> amenado: the new version is as it reads now
<KillDaDon> synaptic does have all im looking for.. thats why im still running windows meanwhile..
<philphoto> KillDaDon: do you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<Maimster> amenado: Yeah running like 9K most of the time. Give me a fast site to test.
<danil1> help, I`m trying to install Ubuntu 710, got the installation but now I`m just getting a message: can not allocate resources and then busy box. Dual boot with Vista by the way.
<todd> jrib: then why does the env trick work?
<amenado> Maimster all google sites i knew of are plenty fast
<Maimster> amenado: Checking.
<philphoto> danil1: did you do degragment prior to 7.10 install?
<KillDaDon> philphoto: multi
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> okay, how about   host www.google.com  does it resolve?
<Maimster> amenado: That was quick however there is nothing on the google site.
<danil1> nope, good idea
<jrib> todd: hmm, maybe I'm wrong.  See http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=274484
<philphoto> KillDaDon: enable universe as well
<danil1> but I didn`t use the system`s HDm used another partition and split it
<KillDaDon> philphoto: all enabled except sorce
<sileni> when i type lshw it says this http://pastebin.com/m281f3dbc
<KillDaDon> source**
<sileni> is there a way to enable network?
<steel_lady_> olegfink, are you here?
<philphoto> danil1:  that is rq'd prior to install
<woyrzMe> need help with apt-get install php5 I would like to pcntl enable but dont know how
<Newbuntu2> amenado nope. no servers could be reached
<amenado> Maimster you want a fast site for testing? try google's youtube site perhaps
<olegfink> steel_lady: sort of.
<Maimster> amenado: Okay.
<KillDaDon> philphoto: any where else ?
<philphoto> killDaDon: many of the gnome and KDE apps overlap
<jrib> todd: but that doesn't explain why it works in zsh :/
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
 * sdsheeks hides
<rich1> hi.  i cannot make changes to network settings stick.  i want to change to opendns settings but every time i shutdown and restart the settings are lost.  can someone help me please?
<bazhang> time to register people!
<woyrzMe> need help with apt-get install php5 I would like to pcntl enable but dont know how
<sdsheeks> yup
<GRocket> Can anyone help with CD-Rom and permissions? Everytime I copy files to a CD, I can never copy anything else to it, as it is owned by root.
<quaal> GRocket, chown and chmod
<quaal> are your friends
<sinbox> FloodBot wars?
<chazco> Having trouble connecting to #ubuntu... anyway, I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, but cannot play MP3s in Totem... any ideas?
<bluefoxx> sinbox, seems like it, lol
<quaal> chazco, no reason to use totem
<quaal> worst app ever
<GRocket> quaal, I trid chown and chmod, but must be doing something wrong
<orionjoe> If I'm just running Ubuntu now can I still dual boot with xp?
<chazco> It worked for me up until now... its a fresh install
<olegfink> steel_lady: well, you alive?
<rich1> hi.  i cannot make changes to network settings stick.  i want to change to opendns settings but every time i shutdown and restart the settings are lost.  can someone help me please?
<chazco> olegfink - Hi :)
<LoLLo> auauauauauauauauauauauauau
<olegfink> yep chazco
<cadefy> anyone remember lilo :P
<steel_lady> olegfink, I am here I don't know why you say that, i didn't recieve other messages from you
<PriceChild> !offtopic | cadefy
<ubotu> cadefy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> LoLLo: stop please
<bluefoxx> GRocket, sudo chown <user>:<user group> <file/directory> && sudo chmod 774 <directory>
<olegfink> 2136 olegfink | steel_lady: sort of.
<chazco> If any ops see this this channel is unreachable currently (even when identified) unless several disconnect/reconnects are made
<fungos> is there a (beta/alfa/test) repository with newer kernels?
<orionjoe> anyone know?
<steel_lady> olegfink, I just told you that 'create folder' option is grayed -out on that disk, so I have to create new folders on my desktop and copy it to the disk
<IndyGunFreak> chazco: its working fine.
<ompaul> chazco, it is working albeit slowly
<steel_lady> olegfink, did you read that one?
<chazco> IndyGunFreak - Wouldnt let me in a moment ago, kept sending me to the unregged channel (ompaul too)
<IndyGunFreak> chazco: don't know, workin fine for me.
<olegfink> steel_lady: okay, seems it got missed in the mess a few minutes ago. That's really strange, so it copies anything but refuses to create a folder?
<PriceChild> chazco, you must not have been identified.
<chazco> Okay, perhaps a glitch. PriceChild - was identified according to nickserv
<steel_lady> olegfink, exactly, at least from the nautilus
<olegfink> steel_lady: hm, tried reopening it? That seems to be a nautilus problem/bug, for me
<olegfink> er, to me
<GRocket> thnx bluefoxx, not sure I exactly understand
<fungos> is there a (beta/alfa/test) repository with newer kernels?
<chazco> Anyone know why I cant play MP3 even though i installed the restricted pack (i did it from apt-get if that matters)
<PriceChild> !hardy | fungos
<ubotu> fungos: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<steel_lady> olegfink, it is copying a lot of data, I will let you know...
<orionjoe> If I'm running ubuntu can I still dual boot xp?
<brobostigon> chazco: try audacioous
<ArthurArchnix> chazco: what program are you using to play them, and what package did you install?
<IndyGunFreak> orionjoe: of course..
<jacob_> Hi is there a common login problem thesedays? Two computers have problem after upgrading today.
<brobostigon> chazco: i mean audacious
<bluefoxx> GRocket, what about it don't you understand?
<olegfink> steel_lady: if the same nautilus is copying data, it may refuse to do anything else sensible.
<chazco> ArthurArchnix - Totem, which always used to work
<steel_lady> olegfink, no, reopening does not help
<orionjoe> how? :)
<orionjoe> same as going from xp to ubuntu?
<chazco> ArthurArchnix - And i apt-get install'ed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu_> hallo
<Nitroray> Hello all, for a long time I've been having this problem.. And i tried some other NviDea drivers, but did not help. What to do now?? Here is the error: http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/1-0-34
<chazco> Will try a force reinstall of it, but odd that it doesnt work
<GRocket> do I have to include a user group? Or can I just use User and the rest?
<IndyGunFreak> orionjoe: when you go through the install process, you will partition your hard drive... 1 will have Windows(presumably), one will ave Ubuntu.... assuming ll goes well, at the end of installing Ubuntu, the installer will install Grub onto your hard drive, when you boot your PC, in your grub menu, you will be able to select your OS...
<orionjoe> IndyGunFreak: same as installing a dual boot from xp?
<wastedyouth> Whenever I run the synaptic package manager, it asks for a password.  This password window leaves a ghost image when I'm done with it.  If I goto COmpiz setting and uncheck and recheck any plugin it will go away.  I've reinstalled the packages and ubuntu and still get the ghost image.  Anybody know how I might fix this?
<ArthurArchnix> chazco: well, totem is a movie player of course, how about we try to get them going in rythmbox first, then worry about totem?
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | orionjoe
<ubotu> orionjoe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jacob_> Hi is there a common login problem thesedays? Two computers have problem after upgrading today.
<steel_lady> olegfink, I have to go now, I am dead hungry and I had enough linux for today
<orionjoe> ok, thanks
<olegfink> steel_lady: heh, I'm definitely not the best person to talk to about nautilus, but as a workaround you may run it as root (be careful). Or ask someone with real knowledge there.
<chazco> ArthurArchnix - Always used Totem for this. Did a system reinstall today and nothing. Sound is up and running.
<ArthurArchnix> chazco: I say that because, rythmbox should automatically install the codec support for mp3's if it doesn't detect a proper install...
<steel_lady> oilegfink, thanx for help
<IndyGunFreak> orionjoe: yes, i didn't realize that was your question, yes, Vista *should* dual boot in a similar fashion as XP/2k/98, etc.
<ArthurArchnix> chazco: And I'm not sure if totem would do that for you
<chazco> ArthurArchnix - Forgot to say, Totem is offering to install support, but it didnt need to last time so im surprised
<olegfink> steel_lady: np, I wish I would be really helpful :(
<olegfink> s/would/could/
<orionjoe> ok, I'll give it a try. thank you
<ArthurArchnix> chazco: ah... that is strange... why don't you let totem try and take care of it...
<steel_lady> olegfink, you did, at least it is receiving ingormation :-)
<chazco> ArthurArchnix - The restricted pack normally does it, so was suspecting something broken somewhere
<Nitroray> Someone know this problem?? I cant get it to Extra.. http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/1-0-34
<steel_lady> olegdink *information
<prince_jammys> chazco: how about reinstalling totem?
<woyrzMe> need help with apt-get install php5 I would like to pcntl enable but dont know how
<ArthurArchnix> chazco: Perhaps a problem with restricted extras, you're right there. Letting totem reinstall or fix problem might work though, and shouldn't harm your system.
<brobostigon> chazco: try xmms or audacious, they already have all the codecs installed, you dont need to install all the codecs seperate
<douglas_h> hola
<caffealburro> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i would like to install songbird, but from the website i get only a tar.gz file
<Nitroray> What is Songbird?
<juggaloreborn> hey all
<caffealburro> it's a media player
<prince_jammys> chazco: run totem from terminal and see if there's error messages
<juggaloreborn> can someone help me out with something really quick
<Nitroray> Hello juggalorebom
<juggaloreborn> how do i install skype on Gutsy?
<chazco> prince_jammys - Totem is correct, the package isnt installed... but it should be
<juggaloreborn> im guessing the cli starts with sudu apt-get install but then what?
<Nitroray> Can someone check out my screenshot of my error i get???? http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/1-0-34 < thats my site where i host pictures
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: what is your video card?
<chazco> Reinstall didnt work... but remove and install does... weird
<caffealburro> how can i find an autoinstaller for songbird? like the ones on add remove programs in the application menu?
<urban_guerrilla> Hi all, can anyone tell me, what is the command to bring up the shut down/log off screen that normally pops up when you press the log off button on the panel?
<brobostigon> chazco: i am trying to help by giving you some advice, please atleast acknowlage my advice, even if you dont try it.
<Nitroray> Prince Jammys: I have a Nvidea 256 MB
<ArthurArchnix> chazco: Strange.
<CorruptTerrorist> hmmm... i've found a strange way of boosting the download speed for the iso
<Nitroray> THere was some command so i can check out it.. i forgot it... Whaths the command in teh terminal Prince Jammys ???
<chazco> brobostigon - I answered you... think i'm having freenode issues. What i said was i'm trying to fix Totem ideally, but will try other apps if not
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: in a terminal::   lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Nitroray> thanks
<yamsergey> Hello. Help me please. I want to update cups om my ubuntu 7.10.  In repositirie ftp i see last version that 1.3.5, on mine is 1.3.2. I do sudo apt-get update and than upgrade. But apt don't see 1.3.5 version.
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: and paste here along with your question
<NetEcho> when I try to install software using Add/Remove it says I need a working internet connection yet the wireless is working perfectly
<Nitroray> sudo b4 it Prince Jammys
<Nitroray> ?
<brobostigon> chazco: sorry, ok
<Elda> Hurray I feel proud, lol
<iamchewbacca> hello all i have a xt5000t from everex its a laptop.  I installed ubuntu on it and i am having some problems with my Video card the geforce7600 go and i have the card installed i think but i tryed armagetron Adv. shows fps in game and its lower than 50fps where in windows it over 100fps so can anyone point me in the right direction
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: not necessary
<CorruptTerrorist> if i switch between a 50kb/s and then to unlimited... i can get just under 200kb/s
<chazco> np, thanks for the advice brobostigon :)
<Nitroray> okay thanks Prince.
<Elda> I was able to write a guide for the SWGEmu project on how to get SWGEmu running in linux
<NetEcho> anyone know how to get Add/remove to recognize wifi as an active connection?
<Nitroray> Prince Jammys, here it is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR] (rev 10)
<iamchewbacca> ok
<Otacon22> how can i do to send festival audio on a selected audio device?
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: ok -- include that with your question. :)  i'll look around, but i don't know the answer.. the model is very important though, for someone to answer your question
<juggaloreborn> dementia_reign?
<lazarus_lupine> iamchewbacca,   do you have the restricted driver installed?
<Nitroray> Okay, im outside with the dogs, brb !! Thanks btw ;)
<Runithard> photon torpedoes
<sarthor> Hi, i am using gutsy, i have created new user in my gutsy, but there is no voice, the msg is there "No volume control, Gstramer plugin and/or device found", please help, on other user acc. the audio work fine
<yamsergey> Help me please. I want to update cups om my ubuntu 7.10.  In repositirie ftp i see last version that 1.3.5, on mine is 1.3.2. I do sudo apt-get update and than upgrade. But apt don't see 1.3.5 version.
<NetEcho> Add/Remove applications is not allowing me to add applications it just keeps making me refresh the list
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: in the meantime ::: google    ubuntu gutsy nvidia GeForce 256 SDR desktop effects
<juggaloreborn> whenever someone gets a chance, could someone walk me through installing skyp, i tried downloading it and it told me i couldnt
<juggaloreborn> install
<juggaloreborn> so i just want to go into god mode and use the CLI
<sinX_> anyone know an easy way to install  pymusique, I'm in dependency hell?
<brobostigon> juggaloreborn: i think its in medibuntu
<juggaloreborn> is that a repository?
<brobostigon> yes
<brobostigon> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<juggaloreborn> THX
<robot>  hi guys, i was trying to connect to my wireless internet connection. instead of asking the WEP key it is asking me the WAP key and the password i do have is not working on it.can anyone help me pls
<brobostigon> robot: are you in ubuntu-uk aswell??
<jetscreamer> the wireless access point pw?
<jetscreamer> omg
<robot> yes one of the guys asked to come over here and post the Q
<brobostigon> robot: can you specifiy direectly the settting into interfaces??
<cr3> is there a kernel option which would enable me to boot a live cd from a pcmcia cdrom?
<Syntux_> Are there any disadvantages of using 'PreLoad' package ?
<Rodox> hi
<robot> i uses orange livebox and i have got a pc which i have configured with WEP key which is displayed on the livebox.when i trie it on my laptop it detects the network but is asking for wpa key which i don know
<CorruptTerrorist> 88.8% ...
<speps> hey guys can somebody help me with network boot???
<filthpig> Hey, I sometimes get a GStreamer-error in rythmbox when running azureus
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to tell the kernel to re-scan for new IDE devices? When I connect my noteook to the docking station the cdrom drive isn't recognized.
<zdux00tv> Hi, I cannot use pidgin anymore, irc doesn't come up only MSN. How can I get pidgin to allow me to use irc once again?
<swatto> hello all
<sarthor> the volume is working now, but 1 other problem, my cmoputer my headphone is plugged in the front pannle of the audio, but the computer built speaker also have sound there. how fix this. there is no problem on xp, but on linux its prob, friends are sleeping so i want to make it silent
<swatto> anyone know if there is a program that i can use so that programs get automatically minmized to systray rather than taskbar
<filthpig> Hey, I sometimes get a GStreamer-error in rythmbox when running azureus, so I have to close azu to get playback from rythmbox. Has anyone else experienced this?
<filthpig> swatto, I know of one for KDE, but not gnome
<ocken> hello, I removed my usb-memstick to soon and now it's locked in read-only mode
<swatto> im on KDE filthpig :)
<ocken> how do I handle this?
<filthpig> ah
<filthpig> search for Kdocker
<AtomicSpark> hi. so i have this folder outside the home directory that is use for samba sharing. now id like to also beable to access it via ssh. i know how to set permissions but my question is how is the best way to do it? right now it seems to be root user and root group, 777.
<juggaloreborn> nope skype isnt there
<juggaloreborn> sadly
<swatto> cheers filthpig
<HorizonXP> hey, I'm trying to remove Ubuntu from a dual-boot system with Vista; I removed and merged the partition, but can't seem to fix the MBR
<HorizonXP> it just restarts over and over again
<HorizonXP> I found instructions on the net to use ms-sys using the ubuntu liveCD, but that doesn't work
<chazco> When using debi what does the -n (non interactive) option actually do? ie, how uninteractive is it?
<juggaloreborn> umm find a copy of UBCD
<pc3> hi all :)
<juggaloreborn> and boot into that
<HorizonXP> I don't have Vista install CDs, it came on a recovery partition
<juggaloreborn> then use MBR Editor
<HorizonXP> UBCD?
<Squawk> HorizonXP, universal boot cd
<filthpig> HorizonXP, of course you mean "remove Vista", not ubuntu? ;)
<juggaloreborn> Ultimate Boot CD
<juggaloreborn> lol
<Squawk> HorizonXP, ultimate..
<AtomicSpark> lawl @ revoery partitions
<pc3> this my 1st time in Ubuntu and I just finished my Nvidia Driver installation but the resolutation is 1024x768 can I make it 1024x1280
<pc3> ??
<AtomicSpark> *recovery
<filthpig> pc3, and rebooted?
<chazco> pc3 - For my nvidia card I have to use nvidia-settings (its a gtk app)
<juggaloreborn> i deleted my recovery partition to make room for ubuntu lol
<white_eagle> !kazehakase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazehakase - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> !info kazehakase
<ubotu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): gecko based web browser using GTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 763 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<pc3> filthpig, yup
<juggaloreborn> and slowly the ubuntu partition gets bigger and bigger lol
<Nitroray> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Elda> ewwwww windows discussion
<juggaloreborn> lol
<Elda> ewwwww
<Elda> xd
<AtomicSpark> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<filthpig> pc3, system - prefs - screen resolution
<pc3> chazco, but in my nvidia-setting the highest 1024x768
<Elda> Lol Atomic, that was a question?
<chazco> pc3 - Not sure then i'm afraid
<juggaloreborn> <keeps windows for solarwinds toolset, its just so easy to use
<juggaloreborn> lol
<spork969> lets say i have three pdf files. is there a way for me to merge them? is there a pdf authoring tool for ubuntu?
<pc3> filthpig, the highest  1024x768
<pc3> chazco, k,ty
<juggaloreborn> yah theres a PDF Editor
<juggaloreborn> one sec
<filthpig> which monitor is listed in use, pc3? Generic or smth?
<Nitroray> I have this problem, i cant set my graphics to Extra, You can see my error here: http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/1-0-34 and i got this video card: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR] (rev 10)
<filthpig> ie you might have something like "Generic LCD 1024x768"
<pc3> filthpig, where i can find that ?
<chazco> pc3 - Tried nvidia-glx-config enable?
<installing-mytht> I have an MMC card that keeps getting corrupted, I need to reformat it often,, Could I cat /dev/sdb1 > ~/BackupFile   then later cat it back. My goal is to avoid reformatting and return the card to a working state with all of the data.
<filthpig> pc3, system - adm - screens and graphics
<robot> hi guys, i was trying to connect to my wireless internet connection. instead of asking the WEP key it is asking me the WAP key and the password i do have is not working on it.can anyone help me pls
<filthpig> or with nvidia-settings (I prefer the nvidia one myself)
<CorruptTerrorist> 19.3mb to go...
<spork969> juggaloreborn: k
<chazco> robot - Try connecting manually?
<Mergul> Do you Think a 3.4Ghz and 2Go of RAM is enough to run VERY comfortably Blender+Gimp+... ?
<pc3> filthpig, Custom1
<Otacon22> how can i select the audio device in festival?
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i install the nvidia 8800gt drivers?
<pc3> chazco, I just installed it with the Envy tool
<filthpig> pc3, resolution?
<pc3> filthpig, 1024x768
<tdawgedogg> corruptTerrorist: yeah the envy tool worked for me also
<filthpig> is that the highest listed?
<robot> chakzo can u help me with that pls
<vita_> hello i got trouble with moback, does anyone have experience with it
<slugz> it it possible to retore deleted files on unix?
<robot> i am lil confused when i try to do that
<pc3> filthpig, yup +(
<CorruptTerrorist> tdawgedogg, what?
<pc3> =(
<tdawgedogg> Yes RLY
<pc3> at 50 Hz
<vita_> the problem is the daemon goes off after a while
<kitche> slugz: well yes but it's much harder then in Windows
<slugz> kitche, you do you do it
<tdawgedogg> CorruptTerrorist: do you know how to download from the respatories*?
<CorruptTerrorist> no
<zcat[1]> nobody's written any nice, easy file recovery tools yet?
<kitche> slugz: huh?
<slugz> how do you restore the files
<kitche> slugz: by hand
<Squawk> When i reach the login prompt I have to unplug and then plugin my keyboard (usb), otherwise it doesnt work/is not detected. Anyone any ideas?
<zcat[1]> 'with a magnetized needle and a steady hand'
<kitche> slugz: so you need a hexeditor and some other things as well :)
<vita_> MoBack have anyone experience
<slugz> my friend just deleted files he had on his ssh account in school, and needs help restoring them back
<vita_> ??????
<pc3> filthpig, I add my Monitor I must reboot to try :) ty ^^
<filthpig> pc3, click the button that says "Custom1" and see if you find your monitor in that list
<sofiankrt> I can't use compiz!
<sofiankrt> can anyone help?
<zcat[1]> slugz: well, first thing is he nneds root.. IOW give up now.
<filthpig> ah, good stuff, good luck :)
<slugz> wow, . . . kitche, where do i start?
<pc3> filthpig, yes already did thank you :) reboot
<tdawgedogg> corruptTerrorist: go to system then administration then to synaptic download manager
<CorruptTerrorist> tdawgedogg, oh yeah, ok that route
<vita_> no one
<sofiankrt> it used to work alright
<vita_> :(+
<robot> guys i have got a wireless internet connection from orange(using a livebox) , my laptop is asking wpa key but i have got a wep key supplied.can anyone help me with this pls
<sofiankrt> it says that it can't be enabled
<sofiankrt> compiz
<tdawgedogg> corruptTerrorist: ok click on the settings tab and go to respitories
<Squawk> slugz, he dleted files using ssh (ie, rm filename)? if so, he might be buggered
<AtomicSpark> robot: don't use wep on your router.
<CorruptTerrorist> tdawgedogg, i shoud mention i'm on windows atm
<installing-mytht> if I "cat /dev/sda1 > ~/data.img".  Does that include the file system also (fat or ntfs, or whatever it may be)  ?
<CorruptTerrorist> so brb
<tdawgedogg> lol um...fail!
<zcat[1]> slugz: "apt-cache search file recovery" lists a few possibilities, but of course you will need root to access the raw drive (and of course to even install a new package in the first place)
<slugz> squawk, he said he used secure ftp
<philphoto> test
<robot> i am a newbie i don understand all these jargons, can u explain more atomicspark pls
<Nitroray> Filthpig?
 * daemonicum says sorry for a lotta reconnects to #miranda, #ubuntu and #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Pelo> !test | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: Failed.
<Nitroray> You gave me an idea
<KillDaDon> test
<KillDaDon> yay lol
<vita_> does anyone know the alternative to peerguardian on linux
<weltall> does anyone use kexec? ideas about this http://rafb.net/p/s8Byp757.html
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. Is there a way to open a .docx (MS Word 2007) in Ubuntu / OpenOffice.org?
 * Nitroray is restarting his PC.....
<philphoto> I was just looking to see if the bot was kicking back my text
<ompaul> vita_, what does peerguardian do
<pc3> filthpig, thank you :) it works ^^
<sofiankrt> what can I do to enable compiz?
<Shyde> vita_: moblock
<vita_> it filter ips
<Genius314> I want to create a custom cursor theme for Gnome, but I don't know what program to use to edit the files in the cursors folder.
<zcat[1]> vita_: dump all the addresses into iptables, I would suggest
<vita_> like a firewall
<filthpig> pc3, great stuff :)
<tdawgedogg> hey guys im running ubuntu gutsy should i download the file that says gtk 1.2 or gtk 2?
<vita_> with a blacklist
<installing-mytht> ZaphodBeebliebrox: I couldn't find a way to do it, eventaully I used an online tool
<prince_jammys> sofiankrt: if it's installed, you can do it through Preferences->Appearance
<sofiankrt> prince_jammys: I know, but it's not working
<philphoto> new install of 7.10 on new hdd does not give me any usb.  any help out there?
<Pelo> sofiankrt, ati/nvidia video card ? install the restricted drivers and instal xgl , then enable compiz in menu > system > prefs> appearance > desktop effercts
<ompaul> !nickspam > savvas000
<stefano> does anyone know a nice and clean RTF editor?
<AtomicSpark> robot: wep is an old encryption (the original) for wireless. it is very unsecure by modern standards. you want either wpa or wpa 2 (better). wep can be cracked in less then 30 mins. i've seen it done in 15. you'll have to log into your router and change these settings. probably will say wpa-psk or something. i use aes encryption rather then tkip or whatever.
<prince_jammys> sofiankrt: try in a terminal::   ccsm
<sofiankrt> Pelo: I think I have an intel card
<tdawgedogg> hey guys im running ubuntu gutsy should i download the file that says gtk 1.2 or gtk 2?
<ompaul> vita_, is it a blocker of sites unsuitable for kids?
<savvas000> !thepreviousnickswerealreadyregistered > ompaul
<stefano> tdawgedogg, gtk2
<Pelo> sofiankrt, just do the apperance bit then
<Seveas> tdawgedogg, what are you downloading?
<sofiankrt> Pelo: not working
<zcat[1]> AtomicSpark: wep takes about 5 minutes to crask, wpa takes at least 9 minutes!!
<zcat[1]> *crack
<ompaul> savvas000, then you should join the channel with it
<Pelo> sofiankrt, how much memory does your videocard have ?
<vita_> you can use it for using torrents download
<tdawgedogg> stefano: thanks...gHamachi...I have no idea how to install it either....im in for a bumpy road
<AtomicSpark> zcat[1]: if you have a lot of traffic to sniff maybe. :P
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. Is there a way to open a .docx (MS Word 2007) in Ubuntu / OpenOffice.org?
<sofiankrt> Pelo: 8 mb I think, but I'm not sure
<stefano> tdawgedogg, isnt there a .deb package for hamachi?
<sofiankrt> prince_jammys: I'm getting the settings manager
<Seveas> ZaphodBeeblebrox, no, you'll need to find the docx-to-doc converter on google
<CorruptTerrorist> brb installing ubuntu
<ompaul> ZaphodBeeblebrox, get the author to save as .doc
<Pelo> does anyone knwo if it is possible to get the menu selection from this screenshot in gutsy ?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Kerberos
<AtomicSpark> ZaphodBeeblebrox: not that i know of. you can use an online converter that will send a doc version to your email.
<prince_jammys> sofiankrt: ok just checking.
<zcat[1]> AtomicSpark: you get one arp packet and spoof it for 9 minutes .. seen it done with backtrack2 CD and two laptops at a LUG meeting last year
<philphoto> KillDaDon: what was that app name again?
<vita_> on the blacklist are ips from microsoft or sonyEntertaiment
<Shyde> vita_: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> AtomicSpark: Where can I find one?
<Seveas> Pelo, tose are mockups, not actual themes
<Pelo> sofiankrt, check your bios settings t see if you can increase the memory alocated to the video card, I don'T think 8 meg is enough to get desktop effects working
<tdawgedogg> stefano: i dont think so but if there is and u found it for me i would be so so happy
<Genius314> What program can I use to edit cursor files?
<ompaul> vita_, no idea - so I suggest you use iptables to do that job for you with the list
<sinbox> vita_,  you can get the sourcecode I think for peerguardian but you'll have to build it fomr that check at the bottom of that page: http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/
<AtomicSpark> zcat[1]: mm backrack. thats why you use mac allow lists. :D or just use a cable. lol.
<vita_> yes, i got moblock, but i have big troubles with it, where can i found help
<sofiankrt> Pelo: it used to work all right
<Pelo> Seveas, I know that but I realy like the little tab thing at the top of drop down menues
<sofiankrt> Pelo: but now it doesn't
<Seveas> Pelo, then omplement it as a real theme :)
<Pelo> sofiankrt, try asking in #compiz-fusion then
<sofiankrt> Pelo: k, thanks
<installing-mytht> Can I "cat /dev/sda1 > ~/data.img" to save data and file system?  (So I don't have to reformat an easily corruptable usb drive?  [cell phone is corrupting it frequently])
<Shyde> vita_: what kind of trouble?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> AtomicSpark: Do you know where can I find one of these converters?
<vita_> the problems it shut off automaticaly after a while
<Pelo> Seveas, hence my question if that bit is possible in gutsy
<ompaul> !firestarter | vita_
<ubotu> vita_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dex-Freudii> is there a way to set a wlan up among two computers without using a router?
<vita_> i have open the ports http &https
<spork969> ZaphodBeeblebrox: google is a wonderful thing
<Seveas> Pelo, if you know how to create themes you can do whatever you like :)
<vita_> and the port from azureus
<philphoto> any help with my usb problem?  new install on a different hdd after crash on old one & now i have no usb.
 * AtomicSpark googles
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> spork969: Heh, ok I deserved that. Thanks spork969 :)
<zcat[1]> AtomicSpark: well, spoofing it implies spoofing your MAC as well .. best answer is to turn off wireless security but the only route goes to a PPTP tunnel
<chazco> Is the prefered way to install .debs from a script on Ubuntu gdebi?
<Pelo> Seveas, I guess I am screwed then
<KillDaDon> philphoto: sorry was away.. which app ?
<Seveas> chazco, no, the prefered way is using a repository.
<AtomicSpark> ZaphodBeeblebrox: http://www.docx2doc.com/ try that. of course dont use any secret documents. :P
<KillDaDon> philphoto: hamachi?
<chazco> Seveas - You know what I mean :D Its not in the repos
<Pelo> chthe prefered way is to install from synaptic
<Cyrus25801> i have a .rar file with a password on that i cant remember.is there any way of getting past the password of taking it off
<Shyde> vita_: the website says http://forums.phoenixlabs.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15 is the place to get support, the only problem I had with moblock was that it was too annoying to set the ports up :)
<philphoto> KilldaDon:  that one
<prince_jammys> chazco: you can use gdebi or type   sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<philphoto> thx
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> lol of course. Thanks a lot AtomicSpark :D
<Seveas> chazco, then file an inclusion request :)
<xtknight> what is the best wireless pci card for linux?
<spork969> anybody know of a way to turn three pdf files into one pdf file like instead of having three documents with 5 pages each, you have one with 15 pages?
<xtknight> i'm going to order soething off newegg i want to order something supported fully
<Fraser_M> the preferred way is APT/
<tdawgedogg> hey i have this tar file downloaded to the desktop...the installation instructions say Make 'ghamachi' executable: chmod +x ghamachi
<stefano> tdawgedogg, there doesnt seem to be a package. but why do you even use hamachi in the first place? you could use openvpn, it is way easier
<chazco> dpkg seems to fail with dependencys prince_jammys
<tdawgedogg> can anyone help me with this
<installing-mytht> spork969: pdftk ?
<Seveas> chazco, gdebi is a good short-term alternative for getting it included
<chazco> Seveas - I doubt they'd add closed source pay software :)
<Seveas> chazco, there is afaik also a command-line version of gdebi
<kitche> xtknight: umm there is a few cards that are good intel ones along with some other chipsets stay away from broadcom you sort of need to know the card chipset
<spork969> installing-mytht: i have no idea what that is but i will check it out
<Seveas> chazco, as long as it's freely redistributable, it can go in multiverse
<AtomicSpark> zcat[1]: i dont think your neighbors care that much. :P the only solution is to keep your network secure on the inside too. you can always use vpns for sensitive material.
<chazco> Seveas - Yep its gdebi :) The gui one is gdebi-gtk
<xtknight> kitche, ahh ok
<chazco> Will opt for gdebi for now
<zcat[1]> AtomicSpark: givent that I've been running wide-open for the last two years, yeah .. it's not a big problem.
<Ashfire908> can i tell sshd to bind to certain interface(s)?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Seveas> there we go
<Seveas> stupid bots
<hfsplus> o_O
<Pelo> sigh
<Squawk> wow
<AtomicSpark> wtf
<zcat[1]> WTF?!!!
<grim76> Holy crap
<Squawk> what was that?
<AtomicSpark> im being spammed XD
<grim76> What the hell is that all about?
<ompaul> bot attack methinks
<zcat[1]> how many bots were involved in that?
<kitche> someone decided to dcc the channel again ....
<ompaul> Seveaz, I think normal service can resume
<Seveaz> no
<spork969> what the heck is going on?
<Ashfire908> For those using XChat, you can clear the send queue with "/FLUSHQ"
<ompaul> spork969, shhhhh
<ompaul> the channel was attacked with nothing better to do
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> the channel was attacked by someone with nothing better to do
<Myrtti> hold on as we are investigating the situation
<Myrtti> patience is a virtue :-)
<zcat[1]> well, that was interesting. we back to normal now?
<Seveas> zcat[1], let's hope
 * Pelo can't stand sitting in a channel and not being able to say anything 
<Squawk> zcat[1], hope so ;)
<Tortured> can i expect a debian etch deb package to work in gutsy? or is it better to compile from source? relating to scummvm specifically
<KillDaDon> test
<Ashfire908> can i tell sshd to bind to certain interface(s)?
<solid_liq> this is the wild wild internet, ya know kiddies! ;)
<AtomicSpark> well that was fun.
<ompaul> zcat[1],  for values of normal
<Seveas> Tortured, scummvm exists in ubuntu as well
<eth01> probably.
<CorruptTerrorist> what happened?
<PriceChild> !don't feed the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Tortured> Seveas, in the repos or just as a deb on the web?
<Seveas> Tortured, in the repos
<sinbox> zcat[1]: is that  droid?
<Seveas> !info scummvm gutsy
<Myrtti> Thank you for flying with #ubuntu airlines, I hope you have a pleasent stay. The weather is a bit cloudy, but the sun seems to be peaking behind the clouds currently.
<ubotu> scummvm (source: scummvm): free implementation of LucasArts' S.C.U.M.M interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1build1 (gutsy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 4244 kB
<Tortured> Seveas, opened my mouth before i looked. my fault.
<Dregs> Does anyone have experience with testdisk?
<bascule> a little
<spork969> is it safe to talk
<Seveas> spork969, no less safe than normal
<Dregs> I am trying to copy a directory from a ntfs disk and it did copy, but where is it?
<spork969> seveas, ok
<zcat[1]> I'm going to play with some file recovery tools. I didn't realise there were any :)
<Squawk> Dregs, depends where you copied it to
<Ashfire908> How do i configure sshd to bind to a specific interface(s)?
<Squawk> Dregs, what command did you use to copy it?
<__mikem> Are people still doing the Dee Cee Cee thing (afraid to type those letters incase I accidently set off the exploit)?
<spork969> how would i go about installing pdftk?
<Dregs> I didn't specify, it was from the recovery console "press c to copy"
<Seveas> spork969, apt-get install pdftk
<KillDaDon> how do i get access to my www dir ?
<zcat[1]> __mikem: as long as it still works, yeah
<ompaul> Dregs, hard to say from here ;-) but do this; sudo updatedb then when that is done - do locate -i FileNameYouKnowExists
<Squawk> Dregs, maybe use locate filename?
<Dregs> mmk, thanks guys
<CorruptTerrorist> someone pm me and tell me what happened
<Ashfire908> __mikem, i *think* it only happenes if you put the send or chat or another dcc command after it
<regeya> CRIPES!
<spork969> Seveas: *facepalm*
<stdin> !exploit > CorruptTerrorist  | see the /msg from ubotu
<__mikem> Ashfire908: freenode staff run scripts to kline anybody who send malformed commands, so I am not about to try it
<rawbeef> Hello, can anyone help me reverse a dumb thign I did?
<CorruptTerrorist> oh i get it
<rawbeef> Last night I installed a KDE pack on top of gnome, and now i just want to get rid of that KDE pack and go back to how my comp was 12 hours ago
<rawbeef> is there any way to do that?
<regeya>  a kde pack?
<__mikem> Sounds like he wants a "System Restore" for linux
<Ashfire908> __mikem, yeah though i just said dcc in that last message so appearently the word alone doesn't do anything
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<CorruptTerrorist> i shall discusseth the topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ashfire908> How do i configure sshd to bind to a specific interface(s)?
<brobostigon> rawbeef: sudo autoremove "kdepackage"
<regeya> someone send the floodbot there too
<spork969> Seveas: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)" and "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<rawbeef> regeya:  "Kubuntu-destop"
<regeya> floodbot is living up to its name
<rawbeef> is the exact thign i installed
<Seveas> spork969, sudo apt-get install etc...
<rawbeef> brobostigon:  so i would ender sudo autoremove "Kubuntu-desktop" into my terminal?
<regeya> SOMEONE SHUT THAT STUPID THING DOWN
<L3ttuce> hmm.
<tdawgedogg> stefano: I use hamachi on all my windows computer to virtual network all my computer together...then i use a vpn client to control them
<brobostigon> rawbeef: thats if you wnt to get rid of the whole of kde
<spork969> Seveas: what is "sudo" anyway?
<ompaul> !sudo | spork969
<ubotu> spork969: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<rawbeef> brobostigon: I do, thank you so mcuh for the help :D
<zcat[1]> can someone let floodbot know the war is over now...
<Seveas> !sudo > spork969 *read what ubotu pm's you)
<__mikem> lol @ regeya
<Maimster> Can anyone see this text?
<spork969> Seveas, gotcha
<spork969> maimster: nope
<Squawk> Maimster, yes, mode +m not on now
<ryan_> when i boot it sits at a black screen for a couple minutes before the login screen
<spork969> Seveas: where is it installed now?
<Maimster> Squawk: OKay, still going to register.
<Ashfire908> how do i get ssh to bind to a interface?
<Seveas> spork969, dpkg -L pdftk
<rawbeef> brobostigon:  sudo autoremove not found it said
<tdawgedogg> when it says  - Make 'ghamachi' executable: chmod +x ghamachi what does that mean
<Seveas> Ashfire908, man sshd_config
<rawbeef> sudo autoremove command not found
<L3ttuce> Maimster if you cannot send to the channel, the server usually sends you a message you cannot.
<brobostigon> rawbeef: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ashfire908> Seveas, i've already looked in there
<spork969> Seveas: i have no idea what that is because i know nothing
<Seveas> spork969, then why do you want pdftk? :)
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: you want ssh or sshd to bind to an interface?
<spork969> Seveas: to compress three pdfs into one
<Seveas> Ashfire908, look for ListenAddress
<Genius314> What program can I use to edit/create a cursor theme for Gnome?
<Ashfire908> zcat[1], sshd
<ryan_> can someone help me?
<rawbeef> brobostigon: i pm'd it to you, it's a little spammy hte paste
<spork969> Seveas: but i have no idea how to run it
<orbisvicis> gdm just wont start more than one X server. Anyone have any ideas ... I simply edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Seveas> spork969, me neither, time to read a manual then ;)
<Ashfire908> Seveas, it doesn't take interfaces
<sinbox> !ask | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tortured> after installing scummvm, and a couple games apt-get installed with it, where are they located? i need to choose where the game data is after running it
<Seveas> Ashfire908, addresses are good enough
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: did you install it? By default you only have ssh, and  sudo apt-get install ssh  installs sshd
<Ashfire908> zcat[1], yes, sshd is installed.
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me install this tar.gz file
<kostkon> Genius314, examine the congif files of a cursor theme from gnome-look.org maybe? and create the cursors with Gimp
<shaolinchamp> hey guyz
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: and you want it to bind to only one interface? by default it will listen to 0.0.0.0
<Maimster> NickServ remembered me from 5 years ago!!  Jeez
<crewe> how do I restart my alsa sound drivers?
<Ashfire908> zcat[1], the system acts as a gateway and i don't want it to listen on the internet interface
<arnducky> heh, "mad ompauls abound here"
<Dregs> Thanks again, ompaul ... was on my desktop :P
<Seveas> Maimster, it has an elephants memory :)
<Genius314> kostkon: I've looked at some cursor themes, and the files in (Themename)>Cursors can't be opened.
<Maimster> Seveas: Yeah it does, lol
<Seveas> Ashfire908, I gave you the solution already....
<ompaul> Dregs, hidden in plain view - always good
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me install this tar.gz file
<shaolinchamp> hey guyz i have a problem booting the gutsy gibbon live cd
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_conf -- set 'listenaddress' to be the IP of the interface you want it listening on
<arnducky> crewe, init.d --restart asound ?
<Ashfire908> credible, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ompaul> !repositories | tdawgedogg ( before we do please read this )
<ubotu> tdawgedogg ( before we do please read this ): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ashfire908> credible, or sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reload
<kostkon> Genius314, le 'me check a theme. I'm curious about this you say that they couldn't be opened
<ryan_> when i boot it sits at a black screen for a couple minutes before the login screen, i searched and found that i need to change the file usplash.conf and then run sudo update-initramfs -u -k 'uname -r', this returns "cannot find /lib/modules/uname -r" and "update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-uname -r"
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<Seveas> ryan_, `uname -r` not 'uname -r;
<tdawgedogg> ompaul: i looked in respitories...this program is not there
<Seveas> use the backticks
<whyking_> at some point in time flash stopped working on my opera.. still works with firefox though.. no error msg, plugin is available and no error msg, the just don't start
<OmiKrOn> hi
<Ashfire908> Seveas, zcat[1], i haven't desided what ip to use for the two local interfaces yet... and one's dhcp.
<crewe> okay thanks
<OmiKrOn> is there any bind-sdb port available for ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> Seveas, zcat[1], can i set a range?
<Seveas> Ashfire908, then you cannot do waht you want. Simple.
<diabolix> ryan_, backticks (`) say, execute whats in between these, and give back the text.
<Seveas> Ashfire908, tcp/ip protocols listen on addresses, not interfaces
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: you might be better off setting up a firewall rule then, just block port 22 from the outside?
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<arnducky> Seveas, how long does the ban (in the other channel) last?
<rawbeef> :\ I tried to install kubuntu-desktop ontop of gnome last night, and it didn't work too great (the other applications list is huge with random things like cookies and etc) so i did a complete removal on synaptic of the kubuntu-desktop package but everything is still there
<ryan_> ohh, back ticks, not quotes
<Seveas> arnducky, don't do offtopic talk in here
<rawbeef> anyone ever experience that?
<shaolinchamp> hey
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: sudo apt-get autoremove
<arnducky> =o(
<shaolinchamp> i jus want to install ubuntu 7.10 cuz im sick oof windows
<AtomicSpark> rawbeef: i hear removing KDE is a pain. sorry. :\
<Ashfire908> zcat[1], but there is a server internally which has sshd which i plan to forward new incomming connections to that server
<chazco> I need to enable USB support ( /proc/bus/usb ) for Virtualbox... can I do this from a script?
<Genius314> kostkon: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shere+Khan+X?content=57588 is one of the themes I looked at (the others were mostly the ones included with Ubuntu).
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: run the internal sshd on a nonstandard port then
<mjw-> !install > shaolinchamp
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<Ancoor> Hi, Iv'e once got a failed installation of "rageircd" which has now been hounting me everytime I use "apt-get" it won't install, I don't want it.. but it keeps trying to install it
<rawbeef> zcat[1]: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rawbeef> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: and you can redirect port 22 from the outside to the internal server, from the inside to localhost:wherever
<Seveas> rawbeef, close all other package managers
<Ashfire908> zcat[1], ...
<kostkon> Genius314, ok, giv' me a min.
<brobostigon> rawbeef: i m also interested in the answer
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: at least I think you can do that..
<Squawk> iptables obviously gets started at boot, but I can´t find it in any run levels. Trying to find the init script so that I could see what its doing and save my own ruleset. Any pointers (new to ubuntu, not linux)
<iKap> can anyone help me out with ndiswrapper real quick, just a quick question..
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<Shyde> rawbeef: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95881 last post
<LetsGo67> iKap, you installed it already?
<rawbeef> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<Squawk> !ask | iKap
<ubotu> iKap: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<OmiKrOn> is there any bind-sdb port available for ubuntu?
<tdawgedogg> hey guys where should i install or extract all my programs to....like tar file and stuff
<tdawgedogg> is there a programs folder or something?
<mjw-> rawbeef kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package. Removing it will not actually uninstall anything
<MasterShrek> tdawgedogg, a tar file is probably a source tarball, youll need to compile the program
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.. if you didn't specifically install all of the other packages it depends on, they will all get removed by apt-get autoremove if the package that depended on them has been removed.
<Seveas> tdawgedogg, avoid installing from tarballs. There are packages for almost everything
<tdawgedogg> not ghamachi
<BK84BO> quit
<tdawgedogg> seveas: i have to exract this .tar.gz before i can do that stupid make install command right
<iKap> im not quite sure if it installed correctly, i was following the instructions off the ubuntu forums.. and everything was going fine till it just said "installing The following NEW packages will be installed: ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" and nothing happened after that..
<rawbeef> hm
<Seveas> tdawgedogg, no you have to toss it out and find a proper ubuntu package
<__mikem> Seveas: couldn't he use checkinstall
<Ancoor> Every time i use apt-get install it tries to install a package i once tried to install.. however I don't want it but it keeps trying to install every time i use apt-get install
<zcat[1]> Ancoor: apt-get remove it?
<Seveas> __mikem, let's first see what he wants to install. Using the term 'all my prgrams' makes me think lots of them are in the repos
<Ancoor> zcat : apt-get remove fail...
<zcat[1]> Ancoor: let it finish installing (apt-get install -f might help) and then remove it
<kostkon> Genius314, indeed, you're right. it seems they have been converted to some specific binary format. Have you searched for how-tos?
<Ashfire908> zcat[1], i'm just not going to bind to the dhcp interface
<Ancoor> zcat : I really don't want it any more, but it still keeps trying to install..... Do I need to get it working to be able to remove it?
<libcartel> i changed the resolution in /etc/usplash.conf and that fixed my splash screen at boot, however i just got a message on boot which reads "There was an error starting the GMOME Settings Daemon", what does this mean?
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: if the interface you won't want is dhcp and the internal one has a static IP address, there shouldn't be a problem then. Bind to the internal IP.
<CorruptTerrorist> finally
<Genius314> kostkon: I've been searching. Mostly all I can find in how to install themes and problems with cursors, etc. Are other cursor themes like this, or is it just this one?
<rawbeef> ok so i got the list of all the software packages installed
<rawbeef> should i just go throug one at a time and sudoremove them all?
<Nullset> I have a 90 MB .nfo file, how can i view it ?
<kostkon> Genius314, no, I checked another one. the same. the cursors are of the same format.
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh
<MasterShrek> Nullset, open it in gedit
<mookid> What should I be looking for if I want to learn about build an SMTP server? =)
<JimmyJazz> Hi - anybody know why xserver breaks when I unplug my Apple Mighty Mouse and reboot my laptop?
<amenado> Squawk-> iptables is embedded into the kernel
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: I don't understand why 'sudo apt-get autoremove' won't work
<Flare183> what happened?
<Ancoor> zget : tried to force install and force remove... nothing works.. isn't it any way to purge the install or dep list  that makes it keep trying?
<Genius314> kostkon: Okay, thanks. I'll keep looking for guides.
<Nullset> MasterShrek, Dont you think it will hang the system
<Tetracomm>  Hi. I have an integrated sound card which I no longer use. I just installed an Aureal Vortex sound card and disabled the integrated sound interface in the BIOS. Whenever I hibernate or suspend, the sound doesn't work when I resume it. The sound works again once I restart. But when I shut down it says: "Vortex: AC'97 Codec stuck busy". Vortex is the new card I installed, and Intel AC'97 is the integrated one. Help?
<Squawk> amenado, iptables is a set of userspace tools for netfilter, so it can be
<CorruptTerrorist> 10.4 sec lag????
<Flare183> stdin: you were saying?
<MasterShrek> Nullset, i dunno
<Squawk> amenado, cant be, sorry
<Nullset> *Sigh*, anyone who knows
<Nullset> ?
<stdin> Flare183: I was saying that that wasn't #ubuntu, what are you not understanding?
<Nullset> :p
<amenado> Squawk-> it cant be what?
<Flare183> stdin: sorry.
<Ashfire908> zcat[1], i have three interfaces, eth0, eth1, and ppp0. i don't want to bind to ppp0. eth0 is dhcp, eth1 is static. i'm jest going to make eth0 static, it'll make my life easier because i use the different eth interfaces for different ips for when my network is in different configurations.
<L3ttuce> when purging files with synaptic, i sometimes get this message: the generated cache was invalid. what is that about?
<Squawk> amenado, iptables is a set of userspace tools that control netfilter. They are nothing to do with the kernel, all you enable in kernel is netfilter
<zcat[1]> Ashfire908: I'd bind to all and use a firewall rule to block (or redirect) ppp0
<CorruptTerrorist> can i install ubuntu without grub?
<Nullset> Anyone who could help me ?. I have 90 MB .nfo file, what application should i use to open it ?
<Squawk> amenado, its ok though, I figured out how to load iptables rules at boot
<danbhfive> Nullset: what is the file?
<amenado> Squawk good enuff
<Seveas> CorruptTerrorist, you can but you'll need to use the alternate installer
<padge> Can someone help me set up a share over SMB?
<zcat[1]> CorruptTerrorist: yes, you can use LILO or you can use nothing at all (which makes booting quite difficult)
<Seveas> padge, system -> administration -> shared folders
<DB42> hi, i've just installed eclipse-jdt but i dont see eclipse in the menus, nor can i run eclipse, what am i missing ? (ubuntu 7.10)
<Squawk> amenado, quite enjoying using ubuntu, making me think about things rather than just knowing where stuff is in gentoo. Probably make me much more rounded
<amenado> Squawk good enuff
<crewe> I have a GRUB boot set up, how do I remove the other kernel options from the boot selection?
<Nullset> danbhfive, It's a .nfo file
<padge> Se, that's not working for me
<Nullset> contains lectures by some guy
<amenado> crewe you edit your menu.lst and delete those entries
<zcat[1]> crewe: edit /boot/grub/menu.list (as root)
<DB42> anybody here using eclipse in ubuntu ?
<danbhfive> padge: http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<crewe> alright, thanks,
<Seveas> crewe, remove the kernels, the removal scripts will remove them from grub
<amenado> DB42 not i, is there a problem you are having?
<Itaku> how do i uninstall a program using apt-get?
<fliegenderfrosch> crewe: or remove all old kernel versions with synaptic
<DB44> hi, i've just installed eclipse-jdt but i dont see eclipse in the menus, nor can i run eclipse, what am i missing ? (ubuntu 7.10)
<danbhfive> Nullset: ok, but the file extension aside, what kind of file is it?  the file extension doesn't mean much
<fliegenderfrosch> Itaku: apt-get remove
<crewe> how do I do that
<hacknslash> Itaku, apt-get remove
<brobostigon> Itaku: sudo apt-get remove
<zcat[1]> .nfo is like a CD image format?
<crewe> Itaku: sudo apt-get remove <appname> -purge
<danbhfive> Nullset: on a CLI, run: file your_file.nfo
<Nullset> danbhfive,  It's like a collection of lectures
<Flannel> DB44: you need to install "eclipse"
<fliegenderfrosch> crewe: search for "linux-image" and remove the old ones
<amenado> DB44 are the paths defined now? can you try in command line eclipse ?
<MrMist> Hey... I've got a small problem
<storm-zen> I'm brand new to gutsy; just installed yesterday; Used FC6 before, and I'm missing/having trouble installing a few programs.  I'd like to get xine ( and it's complements ), amorak, and I may need xscreensaver.  How do I go about getting these / are there known problems with them?
<DB44> Amaranth, : doesnt work
<XzEn> Hello! ppl click here to make my city grow plz! http://xzen.myminicity.com/
<__mikem> Flannel: I rather not use anything that was written in java
<ompaul> !ask | MrMist
<DB44> flannel: really ? k
<ubotu> MrMist: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find xine
<ubotu> Found: amarok-xine, kaffeine-xine, libxcb-xinerama0, libxcb-xinerama0-dbg, libxcb-xinerama0-dev (and 29 others)
<MrMist> The volume buttons on my laptop doesn't affect the playback volume, allthought the indicator shows the volume changing....
<DB44> flannel: but i dont want the plugin stuff
<Andycasss> Why cant i execute init.d on pureftpd? Ive tried to reinstall the deb pack but nothing changed.
<xtknight> does anyone have a specific pci card wireless recommendation for ubuntu?  i see lots of them but also tons of problems/different chipsets.  is there one sure-fire solution that supports Wireless-G/B?
<Andycasss> same thing with compiling
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen: just install them with synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> storm-zen: Did you catch the bot trigger for xone ?
<Nullset> danbhfive,  ODD.NFO: data
<DB44> why do i need to install "eclipse" to get eclipse running ? i dont want the eclipse-source ane eclipse-pde
<storm-zen> There is no entry for "Xine" by itself, or xscreensaver, or I would.
<amenado> Andycasss-> you have a script  maybe man invoke-rc.d  to give you instructions how to put them in init.d
<storm-zen> Yes, Jack_Sparrow; It appears that I'm doing something wrong.
<Flannel> DB44: Unfortunately, there's no way to get around it
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen, make sure, universe is enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> storm-zen: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<DB44> Flannel, k, tnx, hopeflly it will be fixed :)
<Flannel> DB44: eclipse itself provides the actual eclipse (and the desktop file).  I guess you could create dummy packages to satisfy the plugin thing (although I'm not sure if the plugin package is required to use plugins)
<Itaku> theres this one guy who told me typing 'sudo rm -rf /' fixes an exploit on ubuntu, ive never seen him before so i want to make sure and see if it actually does.
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku: Dont do it
<amenado> DB44 plugins for which ?
<danbhfive> Nullset: well, you could try changing the extension to .zip, and see what archive manager has to say about it, but you may need to go to the website where you found the file, and find out what kind of file it is
<DB44> Flannel, nm. i'm installing it now
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow, what does it do?
<DB44> amenado, i dont need the plugins.. this is what i'm saying
<amenado> Itaku i would not do it
<Itaku> what does it do
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku: IT erases everything on your system
<Flannel> Itaku: it deletes everything on your computer
<amenado> DB44 what plugin,
<stdin> Itaku: NO, it does NOT, it's an evil command you should NEVER run
<Itaku> ooh crap
<zcat[1]> Itaku: depends on your idea of fixed . it will remove everything on your harddrive (which makes the problem go away, I guess)
<DB44> amenado, eclipse-pde !
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku: What channel told you to do that?
<Nullset> danbhfive, Is there a .nfo viewer available in linux
<Itaku> its a pm
<DB44> i want eclipse with JDT and CDT but without all the plug-in developmenet crap
<Itaku> on another server
<Jack_Sparrow> From who
<storm-zen> universe, multiverse  are both enabled.  apt-get accesses software that Synaptic Package Manager doesn't show you?
<danbhfive> Itaku: whoever told you that, if found, will get permanently banned
<Itaku> k...
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen, no
<amenado> DB44 at one time, one can install eclipse with just the jdk. and plugin jars are added as needed..it should be anymore different
<zcat[1]> Itaku: glad you asked in here first :)
<danbhfive> Nullset: .nfo doesnt mean anything about the file.  you need to find the file type
<Itaku> im glad i did
<Itaku> :|
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku: Swift and immediate action once identified
<storm-zen> hmm.
<MrMist> Please? How come the volume buttons on my laptop don't work... it shows that the volume is changing, but nothing happens in practice
<ahorriblemess> I have one question.. I'm installing ubuntu on my other computer... I'm going to dual boot, leaving XP on there. I backed up then deleted all my files and uninstalled some programs. What's the worst that can happen if I give XP 20gigs rather than the default (what was shown on the LiveCD partitioner)?
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen: but have you reloaded the sources after activating them?
<Itaku> someone on rizon told me to
<storm-zen> fliegenderfrosch: Probably.  Had to reboot after doing all the updates.
<Itaku> not on this server
<DB44> amenado, as i've said, installing eclipse-jdt doesnt set up the icons nor the "eclipse" command line
<panfist> hey im pretty to new to linux and i think i am having a peformance issue. i have a 2.4ghz pentium 4, 1gig ram, geforce4, and i'm experiencing about 10fps in the game fretsonfire, even at the menu screen at 640x480 resolution. yes, i have restricted drivers enabled. is this performance typical? the game runs literally about 10x better in windows
<iamchewbacca> I tried to install a Nvidia driver and i got this "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<iamchewbacca> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<iamchewbacca> Select a character coding from the menu and try again."
<amenado> DB44 they sure have change names..jdt as oppose to jdk ?
<AtomicSpark> panfist: works in windows? are you running it on wine?
<DB44> no... jdt as opposed to jdt
<DB44> you know how eclipse works ?
<ahorriblemess> panfist: you might not have the right driver, I have a geforce go 7150m, I had to get a specific driver to get it to recognize it
<DB44> you have java development tools, and c development tools, and plugin development tools, etc....
<zilenCe> hello guys!
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen, so if you search for "xine" in "name and description" you get no results?
<panfist> atomicspark nope i have not tested it in wine i have installed the packages from the ubuntu repos
<amenado> DB44 i have fiddled with it before
<zcat[1]> !nvidia | iamchewbacca
<ubotu> iamchewbacca: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<storm-zen> Here is what apt-get install gives me: E: Package xine has no installation candidate.
<DB44> so it's JDT as opposed to JDT
<sarthor> Youtube down!!
<xtknight> well looks like D-Link WDA-2320 is good for linux. http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16833127075
<iamchewbacca> i have tried envy doesnt work and i found the right linux driver cuz it worked in slax
<storm-zen> fliegenderfrosch: And yes.. searching for xine gives me no candidate.
<amenado> DB44 they come in and looking the same...hehe
<panfist> ahorribleness as far as i know the correct driver is working...in "screen and graphics" i chose the proprietary driver for geforce4
<Itaku> omg youtube is down
<padge> danbhfive, That guide fixed me right up!  Thank :)
<storm-zen> * err... results.
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: OK, well.. you need to open a terminal first
<iamchewbacca> ok
<padge> danbhfive, there is one other thing, though not critical, that you might be able to help me with, though
<zilenCe> I have a serious problem with php/apache on a production machine. One of them crashes so apache only sends white/blank pages and in error.log it only says that child pid xxx segfaults. I run ubuntu 7.10 64 bit with minimal configuration, only a few things installed php only uses mysql and eaccelerator extension. Is there a way to narrow down where the error comes from?
<iamchewbacca> then what
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: then chmod +x NVIDIAwhatever.bin, then sudo ./NVIDIAwhatever.bin
<ahorriblemess> panfist: I had a similar problem, even though I selected it, it wasn't really recognized. Have you searched the forums? I"ll do some searching too
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: Oops, sorry, that won't work either
<nickrud> storm-zen: the package name is xine-ui
<ahorriblemess> panfist: what kind of computer and card do you ahve again/
<panfist> ahorribleness so how would i know if it's really recognized or not
<Seveas> zilenCe, probably eaccelerator, is that thing 64bit safe yet?
<Itaku> i get this error in gcc, how do i fix it
<Itaku> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<iamchewbacca> its a .run
<Seveas> zilenCe, try disabling it to make sure
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: ctrl-alt-F1 to get a text login. Log in there, sudo -i to get a root prompt....
<Itaku> arg lemme pastebin
<panfist> ahorribleness its a dell dimension 4550 pretty much stock with 2.4ghz p4, 1gig ddr333, geforceti4200 64mb
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen: try "sudo apt-get update", then try "sudo apt-get install gxine" and if this doesn't work, please pAste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahorriblemess> panfist: I don't really know, on mine the nVidia splash screen came up once it was recognized and I was able to adjust the resolution and all that
<zilenCe> dunno Seveas, but I use it on a 6.06 64bit install since more than a year .. without one crash yet
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Itaku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zilenCe> disabling it is not yet possible, I guess it would be just better to change my cacheClass to use apc and disable the extension then (you know it is a production server, can't just disable cache)
<danbhfive> padge: your welcome
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: then run the installer (cd to wherever you downloaded it and ./NVIDIAwhatever.bin
<padge> danbhfive: the share isn't listed in the windows browser as the guide said it would be.  The share works by specifying the path manually, though.  Any ideas how to get it to list?
<Itaku> i get this error when compiling in gcc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57250/ how do i fix
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: are you sure you can't just use a restricted package? what card?
<danbhfive> padge: sorry no, I haven't actually tried the guide myself.  I just know I had trouble with it in the past, so I saved the link.  Sorry
<MrMist> I can't get the volume control buttons on my laptop to work... can anyone help me ?
<panfist> ahorribleness i get about 1000fps in glxgears
<iamchewbacca> here 1 sec i will get the link for the driver
<padge> That's alright.  Primary objective is complete.  Thanks again!
<sarthor> youtubeyoutube is Back
<Flare183> !offtopic | sarthor
<ubotu> sarthor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iamchewbacca> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html its the 7600
<zilenCe> Seveas: is there any way to track down where the problem comes from? like a logfile or so?
<zcat[1]> youtube was down?
<sarthor> Ohh.. ok, Sorry.
<rawbeef> zcat[1]:  sorry for the late response, but the sudo won't work because I already uninstalled the actual "kubuntu-desktop" it's just all the things it installed thta are left
<Flare183> sarthor: no problem
<iamchewbacca> u get that last msg
<Seveas> zilenCe, as I see it, it's broken now. So to get your production server back up you could at least try disabling the cache
<storm-zen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57252/
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: 'sudo apt-get autoremove' should remove all the things that are left.
<zilenCe> Seveas: it randomly breaks
<zilenCe> Its working for one week and then crashes or crashes every three hours
<storm-zen> sorry, fliegenderfrosch, here are the results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57252/
<Seveas> storm-zen, you don't have main enabled
<iamchewbacca> zcat[1]: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html its the 7600
<Seveas> storm-zen, add main on line 21 of that list
<zilenCe> Right now a few of my friends are sending me sms or mails so I can restart apache via putty on my mobile, haha
<rawbeef> zcat[1]: just enter sudo apt-get autoremove?
<storm-zen> Seveas: I don't?  How did I not do that?  ( That is really dumb.. )
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen, main isn't activated
<rawbeef> also, does anyone else's pidgin just randomly close sometimes?
<storm-zen> Oh.  I saw something about uncommenting the cdrom, that's why.
<PriceChild> rawbeef, nothing happens without a reason. I would suggest trying to repeat it.
<kavelot> I'm willing to create a LiveCD from Ubuntu using remastersys, but I'd like to know a way to auto-detect video settings for Xorg, so it can run on different hardware... any hints?
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: yes.. no package names.. just 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<rawbeef> won't that get rid of somethings i don't want it to?
<storm-zen> Is there a way to put in a "main" that isn't a CDROM?
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: it shouldn't
<ahorriblemess> panfist: has anyone given you advice or suggestions/ I've been searching around and when I came back I notice I got booted
<robdig> MrMist: try right clicking on the volume control app (may have to double right click), then select preferences, then select PCM as item to control.
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen, just add it before "universe" in the first line
<PriceChild> storm-zen, system > admin > software sources, remove the checkbox on the cdrom from there
<storm-zen> Oh.  Main == Canonical-supported Open Source software ?
<Darkmystere> Anyone know how to wget Download.com downloads it usualy just gives me a page when i try the links..
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen: yes
<storm-zen> Ah.  Ok.
<ahorriblemess> my liveCD is growling at me... I left the partioner open, is 20gb good for xp? When I first opened it it seemed to suggest 50/50
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: to install the nvidia drivers you have to go to the text login, shut down the GUI, and then run the script. You also need to remove one of the packages that tries to autoconfigure X.. are you quite sure that you can't get the card to work by installing nvidia-glx-new ?
<ahorriblemess> panfist: i keep getting booted, has anyone helped you? i'm still searching for info
<storm-zen> Thanks, fliegenderfrosch, and everyone else.  :)
<fliegenderfrosch> storm-zen: no problem
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: also your GUI will break every single time you get a kernel patch and you will have to install the binary package again.
<iamchewbacca> it works but really bad fps when i was running in slax it was really good
<Cew27> hi can someone help me im trying to compile svn and i am failing miserably
<iamchewbacca> so every kernel patch do the samething over again
<NetEcho> how do I set the wifi up in ubuntu to use a static IP?
<nickrud> Cew27: why compile svn, subversion is in the repos
<NetEcho> for my home net?
<iamchewbacca> well i will go try it ty
<Cew27> nickrud: my friend is compiling a server and what repos is it in
<storm-zen> Synaptic still doesn't appear to be finding 'xine'.  It will find substrings, right?
<ahorriblemess> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nickrud> Cew27: it's in the main repo
<storm-zen> nevermind, got it.
<ahorriblemess> damn
<ahorriblemess> I can't find this simply answer
<nickrud> Cew27: as subversion , not svn by the way
<ahorriblemess> simple*
<Cew27> nickrud: what does that mean
<Stecchino> My girlfriend wants to buy a new macbook, she has the choice between the previous model or the newest one. Which one is the best supported by Ubuntu?
<nickrud> !components | Cew27 (read the components link on this page, it explains the different sections of ubuntu well)
<ubotu> Cew27 (read the components link on this page, it explains the different sections of ubuntu well): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rawbeef> zcat[1]:  sudo apt-get autoremove
<rawbeef> Reading package lists... Done
<rawbeef> Building dependency tree
<rawbeef> Reading state information... Done
<rawbeef> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<storm-zen> can someone kick the bot for the term needed for MP3s?
<mrhands2008> Hello, need some help identifying my ethernet card, it works alright, but need the drivers for win on a dualboot-system
<rawbeef> wen i did the command you told me
<mrhands2008> can I find it in dmesg?
<Shyde> mrhands2008: look for it in "lspci"
<storm-zen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cew27> nickrud: ook well my friend is compiling from source and he runs the autoreconf but the auto make fails
<ahorriblemess> man I keep getting disconnected
<Andycasss> how to copy contents inside the folder not the folder itself? Im using "sudo cp -r /dir1/subdir2/ /dir2/subdir1/" but then i end up with: "/dir2/subdir1/subdir2/"
<mrhands2008> Shyde: where? Is it a term command?
<chris0> hi all, real quick (I hope) question. I'm running fluxbox on my Gutsy machine. When I open any GTK app (firefox, thunderbird, etc. ), it uses the default theme with really big fonts. I've tried using gtk-theme-switch to change it and it doesn't work. I've also tried editing .gtkrc and .gtkrc.mine manually. I just can't force GTK apps to use anything other than the default theme. Anyone else seen this? Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Shyde> mrhands2008: yes
<mrhands2008> thx
<hacknslash> mrhands2008, do lspci and lspci -n
<up_the_irons> anyone know what program gnome uses to set up your fonts at the beginning of a session?  I'm trying to run wmii, but the fonts for things like firefox, all gtk programs, etc... are too big
<robdig> mrhands2008: or you can try sudo lshw -C network
<chris0> up_the_irons: sounds like you and I may be having the same problem
<nickrud> Cew27: this isn't the place to be finding help on compilation, frankly. And, you'd need to give better details about the error. It could be almost anything from no compiler to missing libraries
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: oh dear :(
<rawbeef> zcat[1]:  :( is there nothing i can do?
<up_the_irons> chris0: yeah :)
<gopp> !ldap
<mrhands2008> robdig, it's ok, I just needed the model for a win system..
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Cew27> nickrud: sorry i would if i was the one cpmpiling
<iamchewbacca> ok that seemed to work better but i need to put it in the root so what    'sudo cp '/home/Desktop/"filename"' '/root/"file name"'
<nickrud> Cew27: heh. Hard to troubleshoot second hand sometimes, isn't it :)
<PupUser911> any tips on getting livecd of ppc?
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: nothing I can think of.
<rawbeef> if i have a list of all the installed files
<chris0> up_the_irons: do you ever get a dialog that tells you that you can't start gnome-settings-daemon?
<rawbeef> from synaptic
<rawbeef> can i just go through and manually uninstall each one?
<nickrud> rawbeef: what are you trying to uninstall ?
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: Ahhh.. then "apt-get remove <long list of packages>" might work
<Cew27> nickrud: yeh my foolish friend installed ubuntu server and he has no idea how to use the command line
<rawbeef> nickrud:  kubuntu-desktop
<rawbeef> zcat[1]:  one space inbetween each one?
<Flannel> rawbeef: Hold up
<up_the_irons> chris0: no, not yet (new box)
<zcat[1]> rawbeef: yep.
<nickrud> rawbeef: ah, I have a link. One sec
<ahorriblemes1> this sucks I keep getting kicked off
<Flannel> rawbeef: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Change your IRC program, see if it still happens...
<nickrud> rawbeef: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Flannel> rawbeef: although, you probably want to add --purge (after remove) to that as well
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: it happens in irssi too
<nickrud> ack, slow again
<chris0> up_the_irons: ok. Try going in Settings->appearance -> (I think it's the fonts tab) and set your fonts. Does that work?
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen:I'm on pidgin now
<ahorriblemes1> but what I really want to know is:
<nickrud> Cew27: tell him,  sudo apt-get install subversion
<MrMist> robdig: Didn't work :(
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Was it you that asked about pidgin?  Mine hasn't been giving me any problems at all. (gutsy)
<iamchewbacca> ok i need to be root it says what do i do
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Sounds like a connection / ISP issue.
<up_the_irons> chris0: yeah, it does, but wmii doens't use any of the gnome font settings; hence my problem
<rawbeef> :D I think it's working!
<HEP85> I'm getting this error: undefined symbol: __invalid_size_argument_for_IOC
<Cew27> nickrud: ok i told him to try the only method i know which is cd the dir and then ./configure  make   sudo make checkinstall -D
<ahorriblemes1> I'm about to dual boot gutsy and xp on my other computer, I have an 80gb hard drive, what is a good size to keep XP functional? I have some programs on there (Photoshop and Flash MX) but no documents/music/pictures etc. at all
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: yeah I'm pretty sure it is, I'm on a wireless router right now
<robdig> MrMist: hmm...try opening up the mixer, by double clicking the speaker icons (with left button this time), when it is up, see which controls move when you use the computer buttons
<HEP85> Any idea what this means? The error only comes up on 64 bit architecture
<chris0> up_the_irons: AH. yep, then it's the same problem as me. I guess wait and see if anyone else has ideas. Tried manually editing your .gtkrc files?
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: gets half the speed of the old wired connection
<tdawgedogg> sorry guys im still a noob...trying to learn this stuff....when i type this into terminal i get " No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<tdawgedogg> "
<zcat[1]> ahorriblemes1:  the default is about 50:50 .. I'd probably stick with that
<nickrud> Cew27: if he has the right stuff, that'll work. . Might need libapr1-dev
<up_the_irons> chris0: not yet
<jetsaredim> is there an easy way to setup an nfs mount such that it would automatically mount on boot, but not complain so much as to cause a problem during boot when the mount is not there?
<Cew27> nickrud: how do i/him get that
<up_the_irons> chris0: not sure what i should edit ;)
<ahorriblemes1> zcat[1[: go with default? Alright... I can always stream media from my networked laptop right? at least until I get an external hd
<tdawgedogg> ok so i have a tar.gz file....I use archive manager to extract this to my tdawgedogg which is my home folder
<tdawgedogg> what do i do next
<iamchewbacca> ok i wanst as su but now there is something with x server or something whats is it and how do i turn it okk
<nickrud> Cew27: but, tell him about    sudo apt-get install subversion  , no compilation needed   (and libapr1-dev can be installed the same way)
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: To be honest, I'd get another drive... They're pretty cheap, and can save some heart-ache later one.
<storm-zen> *on.
<ahorriblemes1> zcat[]: I have 40g total of pictures, videos and music
<up_the_irons> chris0: the only .gtk* file I have is: .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<Cew27> nickrud: he has subversion
<whileimhere> Hi I am installing SDLmame. It compiles fine on my machine with the make command. When I do the 'sudo make install' command it doesn't install to the system. All of the created files are in the same folder I ran the make command in. Is there a way to get it to install to the system?
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: another drive before dual booting?
<nickrud> Cew27: then why is he compiling svn, it's one and the same
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: you cannot install the nvidia binary drivers from within the GUI. You have to switch to a text-only login
<chris0> up_the_irons: I tried adding a line that says : include "/home/<username>/.themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" to my .gtkrc (and my .gtkrc.mine) file.
<co0lingFir3> how do i enable mp3 encoding in sound juicer???
<chris0> up_the_irons: theoretically that should make it use the Human theme. Doesn't work for me.
<iamchewbacca> i am but it said server x or xserver was runing
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Dual booting itself, or installing for dual boot?
<MrMist> robdig: They don't budge
<Cew27> nickrud: i asked him
<zcat[1]> iamchewbacca: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<nickrud> co0lingFir3: the help contents of sound-juicer, at the very end of the preferences section has a howto
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me compile and install this program
<co0lingFir3> hey guys. how do i enable mp3 encoding in sound juicer???
<MrMist> robdig: Oh yeah... it's a capture thing that moves
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: er... I'm asking if you're suggesting I get another hard drive to install ubuntu on, or just for all my files and stuff
<MrMist> hmmm
<iamchewbacca> ok i will try it ty again
<Cew27> nickrud: he says he is trying to compile the actual server
<robdig> MrMist: which controls do you have
<robdig> MrMist: on the mixer :)
<up_the_irons> chris0: my .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 has "include "/usr/share/themes/Raleigh/gtk/gtkrc"", maybe you need something like that?
<j_> Is there a command to unmount all driver and then i can remount it with ntfs?
<chris0> up_the_irons: I'll try that....1 sec.
<MrMist> robdig: Huh? There's a lot here...but the settings is set to PCM
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Oh.  To install Ubuntu on.  If it's an 80G drive, and you've got 40 gigs of 'data', then you're pretty close to it being used up already, right?
<MrMist> robdig: weird
<prince_jammys> j_ you want to unmount an ntfs drive/partition?
<lastelement0> is it possible to install a game in wine while using daemon tools in wine as well?
<Cew27> 85
<Cew27> 2
<Cew27> 8523
<Cew27> 02
<nickrud> Cew27: it's in there ;(
<Cew27> 8502850
<robdig> MrMist: agree, if settings are set to pcm, should work...
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: I transferred all my data to my other computer and backed it all up on DVD-R's.
<rawbeef> it worked!
<rawbeef> no more kubuntu!
<nickrud> Cew27: what are you doing?
<rawbeef> :D :D :D :D :D
<Cew27> nickrud: im the middle man lol, my friend is trying to compile a server to run wow on (gay)
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: I'm networked to the other computer from my laptop, I was thinking I can stream music to it or something, and get another hard drive later to keep all that stuff on
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Oh.  Well, I like to leave a lot of room for Linux because I get into all kinds of applications.  My partition is 60G for root.
<nickrud> Cew27: heh. He should spend some time on the basics, so he'll know what's going on
<chris0> up_the_irons: nope, still doesn't work. It's like GTK apps ignore my .gtkrc file
<up_the_irons> chris0: that's weird
<Cew27> nickrud: lol thats what i said,
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: yeah there would be a good amount of apps on that computer too... that's why I wanted to make it 60/20 or something.
<nickrud> storm-zen: wow, that is a *huge* root , does that include home?
<up_the_irons> chris0: do you have "/usr/lib/gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon" running?
<shaolinchamp> did anyone have any probs with 7.10 and the screen going blank
<lastelement0> hey all. is it possible to install something in wine with just an iso?
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: but if I did get another internal hard drive, is there a particular kind I should get for an OS? Or are they all basically the same and need only formatting?
<storm-zen> nickrud: Nope.  But I don't want to have any issues with compiling, applicaitons, etc.
<usser> lastelement0: sure thing
<usser> lastelement0: just mount the iso somewhere and install from it
<Cew27> nickrud: is there anything else we can do
<usser> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nickrud> storm-zen: heh. I do all that in home, but then this is a single user machine
<j_> prince_jammys yes
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: You should get the kind your MB supports.  (IE, IDE or SATA )
<nickrud> Cew27: sure, use the snvserve that comes with the subversion package
<chris0> up_the_irons: I started it and I got themes. That's goofy. So apparently you need to run gnome-settings-daemon even if you're not running GNOME.
<danbhfive> ahorriblemes1: internal harddrives are all OS independent
<prince_jammys> j_: sudo  umount /mount/point
<j_> prince_jammys the names are mess up and other driver can't be mount
<storm-zen> nickrud: So is mine.  It's possible I went a little overboard...
<lastelement0> usser...once i mount the image what do i have to do in wine?
<rawbeef> You know the list of files on add/remove programs.. is there any way to expand it?
<up_the_irons> chris0: what are you running besides gnome?
<Cew27> nickrud: ok let me forward that on
<rawbeef> like add new applications to it
<Cew27> nickrud: thanks for all the help
<chris0> up_the_irons: fluxbox
<nickrud> storm-zen: nah, if you have a huge drive, it doesn't matter
<usser> lastelement0: nothing just navigate to where you mounted it and do something like wine setup.ex
<up_the_irons> chris0: cool.  ok, i'm gonna give it a try too :)
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: right, ok. Maybe I should wait then. I'm doing this for my girlfriend/wife/fiance/whatevershis. I have gutsy on my laptop, she wants it on the desktop (which will mostly be hers) I was going to set it up now while she's out
 * up_the_irons restarts to wmii
<lastelement0> usser ok thank you
<storm-zen> I figured I had the space, why not just give it to root? :)
<Andycasss> how to copy contents inside the folder not the folder itself? without -r argument i get omitting directory error
<j_> prince_jammys it say not found
<chris0> up_the_irons: yeah. It's pretty minimal, but I like it that way
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Then I definitely wouldn't be repartitioning her Windows drive.
<nickrud> Andycasss:   mv /path/to/folder/*  /path/to/destination
<storm-zen> It usually goes without fuss, but there is the potential to lose *everything* when you do that.
<prince_jammys> cp :)
<laughzilla> hi :) how do i convert .wmv files to .wav and .mp3 in ubuntu?
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: yeah, it was our computer... still is sort of. There's nothing on the windows drive anymore except basic programs and photoshop
<j_> prince_jammys it say not found?
 * laughzilla is googling
<prince_jammys> j
<nickrud> ahorriblemes1: yes, I lost my ntfs partition with gparted once. Save anything valuable
<differentreality> has anyone worked with xen instead of vmware ? is it any good ?
<j_> prince_jammys ya
<prince_jammys> j_: where is it mounted?
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1: Still, would it be a loss to lose everything on it?
<shaolinchamp> ok
<shaolinchamp> so i guess yall dont help with install
<Cew27> can someone help me with my 64 bit queries
<prince_jammys> j_: the name of the directory
<storm-zen> ( I am of the camp that if that other OS is lost, then there was just a forced evolutionary step, but some people really depend on having that other OS... )
<ahorriblemes1> storm-zen: only if Ubuntu seriously doesn't work out at all on that computer. I've read about freeze-ups and stuff on IBM A50's (that's what it is). I'll probably just wait to get a hard drive or something. Thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<j_> prince_jammys the driver name?
<co0lingFir3> nickrud: in order to encode mp3 i need to enable the gstreamer LAME plugin. do u know the exact name of it in synaptic?
<j_> prince_jammys the dir to my /media/storage
<PriceChild> co0lingFir3, have you searched for it yourself?
<nickrud> co0lingFir3: install ubuntu-restricted-extras , that will give you that plus some other useful stuff
<storm-zen> ahorriblemes1:  Not a problem.  Sometimes the best thing to do is to give it some time and think about it before you do it.
<PriceChild> co0lingFir3, there aren't that many gstreamer packages...
<prince_jammys> j_: ok and you tried ::  sudo umount /media/storage    ?
<Cew27> nickrud: cos i got subversion!!!!!!!!!
<Cew27> (20:46:38) - Take A Bow: and i used it to get latest wowserver source
<runemaste644> for some reason, on my 7.10 emulator, root is the only one allowed to do anything
<storm-zen> And it's always a good idea to leave room for a backup plan.
<nickrud> Cew27: hahahah
<runemaste644> i cant even use mkdir on my non root account
<prince_jammys> j_: that should do it
<up_the_irons> chris0: i know what you mean, I use wmii for the minimalness
<runemaste644> how do i fix that
<shaolinchamp> is there a bug in the 7.10 install
<j_> prince_jammys yes some work
<ArmyMan007>  hi all
<Andycasss> nickrud: with mv, it does the same, moves the subdir not the contents
<Cew27> nickrud: i have no idea what all this is my expertiese are with hardware and programming
<ArmyMan007> i just wanted to ask a question of my own
<danbhfive> runemaste644: it depends on the directory you are running mkdir in
<white_eagle> guys, whenever I do apt-get *something*, I get this http://pastebin.com/d1d030412 !?!
<jarrettgreen_> I have a kind of basic question about DNS servers and my box. I have a static IP from my isp. I have that ip routing to my box via port 80. How do I goo about giving my box a domain name, so I can get to it that way, rather than the ip? I have BIND dns ready to go , but really know the process
<alien__> hello
<j_> prince_jammys  how about with BLACK BOX
<up_the_irons> chris0: btw, yeah, gnome-settings-daemon worked for me too.  I could even stop it after it loaded, and the fonts stayed the way i wanted
<differentreality> runemaste644, do you mount ur filesystem partition with  exec option ?
<danbhfive> runemaste644: you should be fine in your /home directory
<runemaste644> its my user's home dir
<j_> prince_jammys With space on it
<No1> hello all, could someone please link me to a good tutorial for setting up my /home on a separate partition after installation?? I keep finding what seems to be incomplete instructions as I keep getting errors after I change home
<ArmyMan007> is it wise to uninstall all of my windows and install Ubuntu?
<co0lingFir3> PriceChild: i find there are many plugins (good, bad, ugly, base...)
<nickrud> Andycasss: did you include the * , that matches the files in the subfolder
<Cew27> nickrud: how can he use the svn thing in subversion
<No1> tia!
<up_the_irons> chris0: i answered my own question by helping you with your themes ;)
<j_> prince_jammys name : Black Box <<<
<ArmyMan007> is it wise to uninstall all of my windows and install Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> white_eagle, sudo apt-get -f install
<runemaste644> i did mkdir before adduser
<white_eagle> and after I do that what it says to me, like sudo apt-get -f install, I get
<chris0> up_the_irons: kew;.
<Andycasss> nickrud: ah, yes thank you
<white_eagle> PriceChild: wait..
<prince_jammys> j_: try  sudo umount "BLACK BOX"   (and don't use spaces any more :)   )
<PriceChild> white_eagle, no
<storm-zen> ArmyMan007: Not if Windows is the only thing you are used to.
<MrMist> robdig: You know if there is any config-file which controls the mapping between the volume buttons and the channel it controls?
<runemaste644> how can i give write permission to another user
<danbhfive> No1: I have a guide, written by myself, interested?
<alien__> can somebody help me, how to install mysql ?
<prince_jammys> j_: try  sudo umount /media/"BLACK BOX"
<tdawgedogg> ok i have a tar gz file on my desktop....i extracted the contents of that folder onto the desktop....so now i have a readme and a file called ghamachi....in terminal i cant cd to ghamchi
<MrMist> robdig: Do I have to restart X to make the configuration change ?
<nickrud> Cew27: the server? I've never served it, only used it locally with the file:/// format
<ArmyMan007> i want to switch to Ubuntu so bad
<up_the_irons> chris0: but, ultimately i think there's a better way.  I got some nasty errors about xmodmap, my custom urxvt fonts, etc..  when running gnome-settings-daemon
<laughzilla> anyone familiar with converting .wmv to .wav and .mp3 in ubuntu? google doesn't pull up anything even from the ubuntu site that i see ...
<prince_jammys> runemaste644: you can't write to your own home?
<ArmyMan007> but i'm scared of it in some way...
<chris0> up_the_irons: ever used gkrellm? do you know how to get it to auto load in the slit?
<runemaste644> yep
<runemaste644> root can
<co0lingFir3> which plugin pack do i have to enable for mp3 encoding?
<Fiskejohn> Hallo guys i have a little ipod problem someone have time to help me?
<differentreality> runemaste644, chmod u+x file   you can also change the owner of a file or folder with   chown command
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me
<Cew27> nickrud: ok he is trying to compile wow server source
<robdig> MrMist: should not have to restart X...let me look around some
<ArmyMan007> and my windows is kinda banged up...
<up_the_irons> chris0: never used gkrellm
<prince_jammys> runemaste644: are you able to log into a GUI session?
<j_> prince_jammys nope not found ...
<ahorriblemess> ARRGH
<alien__> can somebody help me, how to install mysql ?
<nickrud> Cew27: now that, you're probably gonna be better off finding a wow channel
<storm-zen> ArmyMan007: It's almost always better to take smaller steps.
<runemaste644> well this is an emulation off of my windows side
<floppyshuriken> ArmyMan007: make backups, and try it out
<chris0> up_the_irons: dang. I can get it to autoload, but I can't get it to autoload in the slit.
<runemaste644> it only has a shell
<prince_jammys> j_: we need the full path.   where is "BLACK BOX" ?
<ArmyMan007> storm-zen: such as?
<Cew27> nickrud: but i hate wow and all who play it
<j_> prince_jammys /media/BLACK BOX ?
<ahorriblemess> Cew27: HEY.... I play WoW
<runemaste644> but the gui windows are like vmware's coherence mode
<storm-zen> ArmyMan007: You could always get another hard drive and dual boot for a while.
<white_eagle> PriceChild: I get this after sudo apt-get -f install --> http://pastebin.com/d545c1c7a
<co0lingFir3> could some1 please tell me which is the correct plugin pack for mp3 encoding. thanks!#
<ArmyMan007> storm-zen: money is on the line here, something i can't afford at the time...
<j_> prince_jammys wait
<runemaste644> eg. synaptic looks like a native win app
<EdSquareCat> my sound card isn't supported by linux; would it be possible  to run the driver through wine?
<Fiskejohn> Can someone support me, i have a huge problem with my ipod?
<prince_jammys> j_: try sudo umount /media/BL(and hit the tab key to see if it autocompletes the name)
<storm-zen> ArmyMan007: Have you tried the livecd?
<ArmyMan007> ?
<jarrettgreen_> I know I can ive my ISp the IP and DNS servers of my box, but I don't know how to to set up BIND
<ArmyMan007> storm-zen: say what?
<PriceChild> white_eagle, this is what you get with 3rd party repositories.
<No1> hello all, could someone please link me to a good tutorial for setting up my /home on a separate partition after installation?? I keep finding what seems to be incomplete instructions as I keep getting errors after I change home, something about /home/user/.dmrc being unwritable, and that my user folder should be writable only to my user, which it should be already.
<white_eagle> PriceChild: and as I said I cant do sudo apt-get remove python-libawn0 , because its recursive = I get the same error
<danbhfive> ArmyMan007: how about using a VM, you can run linux inside your windows install
<jarrettgreen_> Does anyone know of a good tut, to get BIND up and running with a domain?
<prince_jammys> runemaste644: paste the output of :::    ls -dl ~
<ahorriblemess> No1: have you tried the Gparted live cd?
<tdawgedogg> HELLO HELLO HELLO...can someone HELP ME COPILE A PROGRAM!!!!!!!
<storm-zen> ArmyMan007: Did you download the ISO from the site to try it out?  You can run it without installing anything.
<ArmyMan007> don't really like VM
<white_eagle> PriceChild: If I remove the 3rd party repos, will it repair?
<danbhfive> No1: I offered, you ignored me
<PriceChild> white_eagle, I would suggest sudo apt-get remove libawn-bzr python-libawn-bzr
<PriceChild> white_eagle, no
<ArmyMan007> kinda annoying...
<No1> I have tried gparted on the live cd, if that is what you mean. or does gparted have their own cd?
<ArmyMan007> PM me at this time... willing to get some help regarding my problem! thank you
<EdSquareCat> my sound card isn't supported by linux; would it be possible  to run the driver through wine?
<Cew27> ahorriblemess: well then i think our friend ship status is determined
<runemaste644> as soon as i find out how to exit irssi
<rawbeef> Kind of offtopic but does anyone know how to connect to another server on xchat without leaving the one you're currently on?
<danbhfive> No1: by the way, you are using a bad copy command I think
<ahorriblemess> Cew27: booooooo
<PriceChild> ArmyMan007, I would suggest asking your question again.
<Cew27> EdSquareCat: no
<No1> setting the partitions I have done, resize and all, it's just mounting it seems to screw up my settings somehow
<Tu13es> can I do anything fun with a SD card on this laptop?
<Tu13es> or useful?
 * nickrud was wise to not mention to Cew27 that he plays wow now and then
<No1> could be, it's from a tutorial
<ahorriblemess> No1: yeah you can get a gparted live cd. I never used it I just know it exists haha
<Fiskejohn> Someone know what to do if you can't add songs to you ipod via rhytembox ?
<No1> dunno how reliable it was :P
<neosix> hello! Can anybody tell how can I set single click for desktop icons in Xubuntu?
<runemaste644> how do i exit irssi
<prince_jammys> runemaste644: you don't have to exit, you can open another terminal with Ctrl Alt f2
<danbhfive> !who > No1
<Fiskejohn> It use up my space on my ipod but i dont get any songs :(
<runemaste644> well this isnt really ubuntu
<Cew27> ahorriblemess: wow is a horrible game and the people who play it imo arent in touch with reality and prefer to pretend to be be paladins and mages
<white_eagle> PriceChild: now this occurs --> http://pastebin.com/d550f8dce
<storm-zen> ahorriblemess, No1: I've used that CD before.  It's getting better...
<PriceChild> runemaste644, /quit
<Cew27> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> white_eagle, sudo apt-get remove awn-core-applets-bzr
<runemaste644> its an emulator i use so i can use windows w/o being bored to death
<No1> so the gparted live cd should give me the options to set the home partition? without having to format or anything?
<No1> bit noob to linux so I gotta sk :P
<robdig> MrMist: i found an rc file: ~/.gnome2/gnome-volume-control, but all it has in mine is where to dock at :(
<storm-zen> Cew27: Way to slip the last word in... :p
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, rhytembox doesnt support song import to ipod afaik
<ahorriblemess> Cew27: yeah, I actually used to play a lot I haven't in a while. I don't like paying a monthly fee for a game. But uh... it's better than LARP people... LARPers... whatever
<PriceChild> ArmyMan007, I would suggesting asking your question again... in the channel.
<ArmyMan007> ah ha
<white_eagle> PriceChild: thank god. PriceChild thank you very much
<PriceChild> white_eagle, no problem.
<white_eagle> PriceChild: I'm not a newb, but this occured to me the first time.
<robdig> MrMist: can you check again by right clicking on the volume control, doing preferences, and see what is selected as item to control?
<FJSS637> can anyone tell me how to connect to my wireless router with ubuntu????
<ArmyMan007> PrinceChild: Just wanted to know if I should uninstall windows and install Ubuntu instade...
<MrMist> robdig: hehe.. it's still PCM
<tdawgedogg> white_eagle: can you help me compile a program
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: well okay but now i want to delete the songs, but i can't!
<robdig> MrMist: you got me...sorry
<white_eagle> tdawgedogg: yeah
<PriceChild> white_eagle, now imagine if instead of being badly packaged to work with ubuntu... it was instead maliciously packaged and wiped all your documents, photos and music. Don't trust 3rd party repositories lightly.
<Cew27> storm-zen: what do you mean
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I removed them from rhytmbox but they still use space?!
<storm-zen> ArmyMan007: Before you did that, I would at least run the livecd...
<Cew27> ahorriblemess: it is gay all the people who i know who play it arent social
<tdawgedogg> white_eagle: thanks everyone has been ignoring me...im sure this is fairly simple here it goes:
<ahorriblemess> Cew27: Lots of cocky a-holes on there too... like you're expected to come out of the womb playing WoW or spend 80 hours a week leveling up your character or you shouldn't bother playing
<lastelement0> how can i discover what ports are open for use wiht azureus?
<white_eagle> PriceChild: that was a repo for avant-window-navigator to get some themes.
<PriceChild> ArmyMan007, That's your decision only. You should decide if you are comfortable running Ubuntu, can you do everything there too?
<j_> prince_jammys it works one more "Storage (2)"
<ArmyMan007> storm-zen: as I have asked before, what's a livecd?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | ahorriblemess Cew27
<ubotu> ahorriblemess Cew27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_alien_> can somebody help me, how to install mysql ?
<PriceChild> !ohmy > ahorriblemess
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, u have to delete them from u partition/ipod
<floppyshuriken> FJSS637: maybe you need to enable the restricted driver?
<nickrud> PriceChild: you should make that a word for word factoid about 3dparty
<ArmyMan007> livecd anyone?
<white_eagle> tdawgedogg: do say.
<prince_jammys> j_: you have to find the full path first
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: How do i open that?
<ahorriblemess> hahaha sorry!
<j_> prince_jammys i check property and get /media/M4A1 and can't reunmot
<white_eagle> tdawgedogg: but use !pastebin ;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, open what?
<MrMist> robdig: hmm... is there any way I can run this with sudo ?
<white_eagle> for long texts
<PriceChild> _alien_, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<crewe> how do I use the insmod command to modify the card number of my tvtuner?
<PriceChild> nickrud, to #ubuntu-ops batman!
<storm-zen> Cew27: You said something fairly caustic about wow, and then kicked the bot so that it would report an off-topic conversation, that's all.
<Fiskejohn>  [Hardy]TuTUXG: My partition
<tdawgedogg> white_eagle: so i have a tar.gz file on my desktop and then i extracted the contents to the desktop....soo n the desktop now i have a readme file and ghamachi
<lastelement0> how can i discover what ports are open for use wiht azureus?
<prince_jammys> j_: you want to mount or unmount?
<j_> prince_jammys i try right click unmount
<Fiskejohn>  [Hardy]TuTUXG: Did it earlyer today but can't remember
<runemaste644> well i chowned but gdesklets still deletes my whole home dir
<FJSS637> how do you set up wlan in ubuntu???
<tdawgedogg> white_eagle: whats next
<PriceChild> lastelement0, azureus will listen on whatever port it is set to.
<prince_jammys> j
<Cew27> storm-zen: :P
<tdawgedogg> white_eagle: whats !pastebin
<white_eagle> tdawgedogg: ghamachi??
<Fiskejohn>  [Hardy]TuTUXG: You mean do it mannuel right?
<j_> prince_jammys i try right click unmount and it said in details: umount only root can unmount /dev/ sdb1 from /media/m4a1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, yes
<white_eagle> !pastebin | tdawgedogg
<ubotu> tdawgedogg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fiskejohn>  [Hardy]TuTUXG: Okay
<gandhii> lastelement: tools/options/connection
<lastelement0> pricechild, i know it will but im trying to find an open port so the download speeds aren't slow
<tdawgedogg> white_eagle: ya its the name of the program im installing
<robdig> MrMist: dunno, a lot of the gnome/gtk stuff doesn't like to run as root
<prince_jammys> j_: in terminal:::     sudo umount /media/m4a1
<EdSquareCat> when in non-graphical mode, how do you get back to graphical mode?
<white_eagle> tdawgedogg: what type of file is that?
<PriceChild> lastelement0, choose something like 25000
<floppyshuriken> FJSS637: read the manual for your router, you should probably go to http://192.168.0.1
<storm-zen> how do I switch from the locking thing that ubuntu has by default to xscreensaver?
<PriceChild> lastelement0, make sure to set up port forwarding on your router
<MrMist> robdig: I'm just thinking I might have done it before, and sat the preferences wrong
<gandhii> lastelement:  you have to open up a port on your router
<j_> prince_jammys it say not found
<tdawgedogg> white_eagle: I have no idea how do i check?
<jarrettgreen_> If I have a domain hosted by another company, can I make a subdomain of that domain be housed on my BIND DNS server?
<white_eagle> tdawgedogg: if you like, private message me
<prince_jammys> j_:  type::     ls /media
<white_eagle> tdawgedogg: so we don't flood the channel
<PriceChild> lastelement0, using encryption will prevent traffic shaping by the isp, but may in itself degrade performance if other seeds don't do encryption.
<_alien_> PriceChild: Package mysql-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_alien_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_alien_> is only available from another source
<_alien_> E: Package mysql-server has no installation candidate
<robdig> MrMist: sounds likely then
<j_> prince_jammys BLACK ALPHA  BLACK BOX  cdrom  cdrom0  M4A1  sda1  Storage  Ubuntu  Vista
<lastelement0> gandhii...i dont have a router. im using my college's internet
<prince_jammys> j_ :     M4A1 not m4a1
<storm-zen> Cew27: Join offtopic for min or 2?
<FJSS637> floppyshuriken: I see my router under the connection screen but it just keeps asking me for the wep key
<j_> prince_jammys there is no storage (2),  in desktop it shows Storage (2)
<K-Ton> Hi all
<Cew27> storm-zen: ok
<gandhii> I have no way of knowing what ports your college leaves open, if any
<nickrud> _alien_: mysql-server-5.0
<FJSS637> floppyshuriken: my wlan light on my laptop does not come on either
<j_> prince_jammys it say its busy?
<gandhii> actually..   do you have your own public ip?
<gopp> any one here use phpldapadmin
<PriceChild> _alien_, mysql-server-5.0 then
<prince_jammys> j_:  close any file browsers that are showing the contents
<lastelement0> well is there a way i can find out which ones are open?
<j_> prince_jammys I did
<prince_jammys> j_: type::    pwd
<floppyshuriken> FJSS637: You have to look in the manual for the default key, or maybe it's on a sticker on the router
<neosix> can anybody tall me is there way to set single click for desktop icons in Xubuntu?
<neosix> tell*
<FJSS637> floppyshuriken: yes I enter the key but it does not connect and it just asks me for the key again
<storm-zen> How does one switch from the default to xscreensaver?
<j_> prince_jammys nothing happen it show "/"
<danand> FJSS637 - check that your entering your wep key in the correct manner. if i remember correctly :) theres a box or something to change between passphrase and actual key
<prince_jammys> j_: do you have more than one terminal open?
<EdSquareCat> how do i get out of text-only mode?
<j_> prince_jammys nope
<j_> prince_jammys close all
<B-rabbit> hey guyz...where can i get a good documentation on hex editors...and what they are used of
<j_> prince_jammys i try again pwd and it shows /home/j
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I did it now but its still the same? Its still useing my space?
<B-rabbit> for
<FJSS637> danand: I'm positive I am entering the right key
<prince_jammys> j_: what is M4A1 ?
<chris0> BTW, does anyone know the command that starts the GNOME network (wireless) tray icon?
<Fiskejohn>  prince_jammys: A weapon
<prince_jammys> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, what do u mean by my space?
<Fiskejohn> At my contol panel in my ipod it says there is 54.9 GB remaining
<j_> prince_jammys gun
<grayhane> Can Ubuntu 7.10 read and write to NTFS file systems ??
<Fiskejohn> But its a 80 GB ipod [Hardy]TuTUXG
<j_> prince_jammys driver
<solid_liq> grayhane, yes
<prince_jammys> j_: click on this -->  #unmounting-trouble
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG:: And there are no songs on it?
<j_> prince_jammys and?
<prince_jammys> j_
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, go to /media/IPOD
<prince_jammys> j_: and i'll help you .  scrolling is driving me nuts
<grayhane> solid_liq, I do not seem to be able to do so, the partition comes up on the desktop but I cannot write to it.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, in nautilus
<FJSS637> I have a sony vaio if it helps
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Nautilus ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, ur file browser
<solid_liq> grayhane, I don't think writing is enabled by default, google for a guide on enabling writing
<Fiskejohn> Arh :)
<grayhane> TU
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Can't find it
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I am so noob at Linux
<Whatever> Hi all.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, open a terminal
<Whatever> Anyone: How do you get the desktop cube?
<mo0n_sniper> is now known as ubotu
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Done
<MrMist> robdig: I'm giving up for now... thanks though :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, ls /media/
<EdSquareCat> my sound card isn't supported by linux, would it be possible to run it's driver through wine?
<krav3n> can someone teach me how to use wine?
<FJSS637> is there a connection center in ubuntu?
<EdSquareCat> just type wine <program> in the console
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, no. which card do you have
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  IPOD
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, cd /media/IPOD
<Whatever> How do you get the desktop cube?
<EdSquareCat> haha i forgot, i tried to get it to work a while ago and now i forget what its called
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Whatever
<ubotu> Whatever: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<floppyshuriken> system ->preference or administration, everything is there
<EdSquareCat> something with an x
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Done
<mo0n_sniper> <Whatever> ctrl+alt+mouse1
<EdSquareCat> easy way to check?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, ls
<_Enissay_> can someone gives me some useful applications (that not necessary he/she uses) to install please...
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, open terminal, give "lspci"
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, and there should be some files listed
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Calendars  Contacts  iPod_Control  Notes  Recordings
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, so u don't want any songs in ur ipod?
<EdSquareCat> creative labs sb x-fi
<Fiskejohn> No for a start i delete em all
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, oh!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, have u import any songs to u ipod under windows?
<EdSquareCat> yeS?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: No i havent
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, there's only a driver for 64bit systems, as far as I know
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, and you'll have to compile it
<EdSquareCat> ok, thanks; i'm running 32 bit linux
<chris0> does anyone know off the top of their head what the command that starts the GNOME network applet is?
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, not actuall support from linux for this card. creative is to blame
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: No i have not importet any songs from windows ?
<EdSquareCat> yes i've heard
<puxel> im looking for an application that will shrink raw AVIs for me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, cd iPod_Control/music
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, give some time, be patient, until alsa catches up
<EdSquareCat> thanks kostkon
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Done
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, ls
<erUSUL> puxel: avidemux ?? ffmpeg ?? mencoder ??
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Nothing happend
<puxel> thanks. all i needed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, so it's empty
<EdSquareCat> so i have to buy a new soundcard to get sound to work?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, so do u know how to empty trash?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: But? At my control panel it says there is only 54,9 GB remaining
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Go to Trash Can and press Empty Trash can ?
<ilikemyself> ubuntu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, those files may be in Trash
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, first check the forums to be sure. then, I don't know, if you would like to buy a cheap temporary card? doesn't you mobo have an onboard one?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, yes
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yeah i see they are :(
<knoppix> hi
<EdSquareCat> i'm sure it does, but i don't know how to use it
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: They are deleted
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG:I check now one second
<EdSquareCat> i believe i've tried it before
<ilikemyself> is it possible to have ubuntu on ps3?
<Andycasss> is there a way to set shutdown timer through terminal
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, first, you have to go into BIOS to activate, if it is not already
<kostkon> activate it*
<nickrud> Andycasss: you mean shutdown the system?
<EdSquareCat> ah yes, i remember
<rawbeef> Does the internet manager on ubuntu freeze for anyone else?
<EdSquareCat> anyway to know if it's activated or not without entering BIOS?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Well yeah something happend :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, good
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Now there is 74,3 GB remaining ?
<Andycasss> nickrud: yes
<Fiskejohn> I guess the 5,7 GB is ipod includes ?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Like calenders and so on
<ilikemyself> is it possible to have ubuntu on ps3?
<nickrud> Andycasss:  sudo shutdown -h 06:00 will shut off the machine at 6am , see man shutdown for other options
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, probably
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Okay
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Can you help me add Songs :D
<PriceChild> !ps3 | ilikemyself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Makuseru> hi, i just got a new moniter, and now i cant set it above 800x600 resolution, i go into the monitor setting in system settings and thats as high as it will let me set it, how can i fix this?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> ilikemyself, yes :)
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I know i am very annoying :(
<krav3n> is there a way to partition a disk where the system is located?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, it's ok
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, first of all you could do a "lspci" to see if it is recognized ok.
<ilikemyself> sweet!
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: So you can help me :D?
<PriceChild> ilikemyself, there's instructions on the wiki, lemme find them.
<Egeste> Good day Ubuntu users
<ilikemyself> is it better than Yellow Dog Linux?
<white_eagle> hey is the universal TUN/TAP driver in the repos?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, but i would suggest u to add songs to ipod under windows
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Via Wine?
<PriceChild> !away > Nookie^
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, or u can check out gtkpod
<chris0> Makuseru: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<erUSUL> white_eagle: that is a kernel driver (module) that is installed by default
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: So Amarok does not work ?
<PriceChild> ilikemyself, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPS3
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, Amarok may work as well
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, but i dont use it
<Makuseru> chris0: an old ATI Radeon that dosnt support fglrx
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, then go to "system -> preferences -> sound" and set this sound card as the default one
<g0th> hi
<white_eagle> erUSUL: then why when I install a software which demands it, it says "TAP/TUN driver not found"
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: But you suggest install Itunes by useing wine ?
<g0th> how do I set the desktop background without nautilus?
<white_eagle> !hi | g0th
<erUSUL> white_eagle: sudo modprobe tun
<ubotu> g0th: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, no, itunes are not working under wine
<Egeste> Hello all, I'm egeste. i've been a windows user since I was 8 years old and started using ubuntu as of yesterday. my goal is to learn the basics of the linux operating system and become an active member in the open-source community. I need some assistance with some of my devices and device drivers. Is there anyone here who has the time to help?
<chris0> Makuseru: and you are trying to set this in a GUI? (youre not manually editing your xorg.conf?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, u have to boot into windows
<white_eagle> yeah Egeste
<white_eagle> we all are
<blind> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my wireless connection... it just keeps dropping and then reconnecting, and I'm not sure why.
<krav3n> hello...
<danilo> Help please, I`ve installed Ubuntu with dual boot but it doesn`t load, always gives a message? can not allocare resources
<white_eagle> blind: are you near the router?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, u can try amarok i guess
<Makuseru> chris0: correct, i tried to set it going through "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it didnt accept the resolution
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Okay please its kind of confuseing
<krav3n> guys is there a way to make a partition to a disk where the system is installed?
<chris0> Makuseru: you're in GNOME?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Amarok
<blind> white_eagle: I'm pretty close, when I'm connected, I reach high speeds.
<Egeste> I need assistance with the following issues: Wireless adapter craps out after about 30 minutes
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I can try explain what make me confusing
<Makuseru> chris0: no, KDE
<Andycasss> how to see a chmod of a directory?
<chris0> Makuseru: ah...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, i really don't use amarok, so i really cant help u there
<danilo> Help please, I`ve installed Ubuntu with dual boot but it doesn`t load, always gives a message? can not allocate resources. If I try to boot I end up with a busy box message
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> what card do you have?
<Andycasss> I know its not really a chmod, but permission but anyway...
<hischild> Andycasss, ls -a
<Andycasss> thanks
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Oh okay, but its a mount command i dont understand
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, try to google amarok ipod support
<storm-zen> does ubuntu have apropos?  Am I spelling it right?
<white_eagle> blind: do you own that connection? perhaps the admin of it, set it up to kick connected comps. after 15 mins (for an example)
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Okay
<hischild> EnvoyRising, you're back :-)
<EdSquareCat> nvidia CK804 and nvidia CK804 - IEC958 + alsa an such are my choices
<chris0> Makuseru: the 1337 nerdy way to do it is to go into your xorg.conf and add the resolution you'd like to use manually
<Seveas> storm-zen, it has and you do :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, what mount command?
<blind> white_eagle: it's my connection.
<g0th> I deactivated Nautilus since it is quite ressource intensive and I never ever use the desktop manager. Though after doing this I just see a black background. When I open gnome-appearance-properties the background is shown though (just open it not setting anything). How can I activate the background by a command (which I will then start during each session)?
<marx2k__> wow... floodnets... that takes me back...
<Andycasss> hischild: sorry, but that just lists the files?
<whiteeagle> oh
<Egeste> mo0nsniper, hold on...
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper, hold on...
<hischild> wait
<mo0n_sniper> ok
<hischild> ls -al
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Says: Pre-connect command
<hischild> Andycasss, ls -al
<Makuseru> chris0: alright ill do that, its been along time since ive messed with my xorg, its in /usr/bin/X11/xorg.config right?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Exemple mount %d
<Egeste> ok, Belkin f5d7050 using ndiswrapper for windows xp driver rt73usb.inf
<EnvoyRising> hischild: you're still up?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I don't know what to type in :D
<ArthurArchnix> so... I've finished creating my custom icon theme. But it took me 6 hours to do just the 48x48. I copied the entire folder, and now I want to scale every png in the new folder down. first to 32x32, then 24x24 etc. Aside from not knowing a program or command to do this, the folders are also full of symlinks and I need to do this recursively into the folders. .. any ideas?
<hischild> EnvoyRising, sure, it's only 2222 hours here :-)
<CorruptTerrorist> does wubi require the alternate iso's?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, what u want to mount?
<Andycasss> hischild: but is there a command that would give me it in numerical value, like 777 or so?
<ArthurArchnix> Is there a ubuntu theme channel? They'd probably know best...
<white_eagle> blind: perhaps the router isnt properly configured
<ArthurArchnix> or ubuntu art.
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> i'm using ndiswrapper and i have problems too
<g0th> afk
<Egeste> is there a batter method?
<white_eagle> blind: try connecting to it with a windows machine
<hischild> Andycasss, i'm not sure
<Egeste> better*
<EnvoyRising> hischild: oh. its 0622 over here. then again, i only had an hour of sleep
<ArthurArchnix> !art | ArthurA
<ubotu> ArthurA: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> maybe there is a open source driver for your card
<chris0> Makuseru: it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You're looking for a bunch of video resolutions. If you want, for example, 1280x1024, just stick in "1280x1024" (in quotes) in among the resolutions
<blind> white_eagle: it's connected to a windows laptop... it works perfectly :|
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, %d stands for device name, like /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<storm-zen> Seveas: It's not finding the command?  ( Nor is it finding the 'man 'command )... did I do something wicked?
<white_eagle> blind: :S
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Set a command to be run before connecting to your device (e.g. a mount command) here.
<EdSquareCat> i'm gonna make sure its activated
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper, I happen to know taht my card is supported under an open-sou7rce driver but I do not know how to implement it
<Makuseru> chris0: so if i add abunch of resolutions, i can choose them from the GUI later?
<marx2k__> where can one get a listing for all bash aliases like %d, %f, etc
<blind> white_eagle: yeah, #ubuntu is my last resort :P
<chris0> Makuseru: yep.
<laughzilla> ok i figured out to do wmv to mp3 in sound converter :) thx
<Makuseru> chris0: thanks, ill try that
<white_eagle> blind: try asking in the forums
<ArthurArchnix> found it... thanks ubotu...  #ubuntu-artwork
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> then install the open source driver
<storm-zen> Cew27: Sorry, I just realized; you are probably relying on prompting.  I had been talking to you without it.. haha
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: %d is replaced by the device mode, %m by the mount point
<wobblywu> hi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, right
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> try it for size
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Empty commands are not executed
<chris0> Makuseru: sure, np. the only trick is if you have an xorg.conf like mine with no resolution lines, but I think that's pretty rare.
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper I do not know how to properly stop the current driver and implement the new driver
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Have any idea of what to type in there ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, for u ipod?
<chazco> Any sed experts here? I'd like to find a line in a file, and uncomment it, and the following three lines (they begin with a #). Trying to enable USB support on Gusty with a script :)
<danilo> Help please, I`ve installed Ubuntu with dual boot but it doesn`t load, always gives a message, can not allocate resources. If I try to boot I end up with a busy box message.
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: YEah i have to configure my ipod
<ompaul> !filenames
<ubotu> File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<Makuseru> chris0: it has alot of resolutions already listed in there
<hspaans> chazco: sed "s/^#//"
<chris0> Makuseru: good. add whatever resolution you want into there.
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> to unsinstall you current driver go to system>administration>restricted drivers
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> and unchek it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, it's sould be auto mounted by default
<Makuseru> chris0: the resolution i want is already in there
<storm-zen> Is there a memoserv service here?
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper is that like editing the blacklist?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: so i type in default ?
<chris0> Makuseru: dang, that's what I didn't want to hear. That happens occasionally
<Makuseru> chris0: none of them show up in the GUI though
<mo0n_sniper> it's a gui
<j_> ,,,
<chazco> hspaans - So say I had a line "#firstline" and the next three began "#test" and so on, i'd use?
<chris0> Makuseru: lemme google around for a sec and see what I can dredge up...
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<CorruptTerrorist> does wubi installer require the alternate iso's?
<white_eagle> if anyone in here needs direct rendering with ati, follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589637 but use the latest driver from ati.amd.com
<Makuseru> chris0: only the three smallest resolutions show up, so the largest i can choose is 800x600
<j_> prince_jammys #unmounting-trouble
<danilo> can anyone help me with an installation issue? I can`t open my ubuntu installation
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: so i type in default ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, im confused, why u try to change those?
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Change what :D ?
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> wait a sec......\
<hischild> EnvoyRising, if you've only slept for an hour, maybe go get some more sleep? :p
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG; Na nvm :D I try google it
<storm-zen> how do I get apropos on my system?  Can't find it in synaptic; it's probably provided in another package...
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Thanks for alot of you time :)
<chris0> Makuseru: and you said that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't help?
<hspaans> chazco: why not? sed is a stream editor, but the regexpr also works in vi/vim
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Fiskejohn, ya, sorry i dont know really what u are trying to do so...
<Makuseru> chris0: right
<Fiskejohn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thanks alot anyways :D
<bsdnewb07> guys sendmail is returning errors like SYSERR(root): collect: Cannot write ./dfm1OLMtlV007728 (bfcommit, uid=0, gid=117):
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> np
<chris0> Makuseru: ok *still Googling*
<bsdnewb07> any idea what they mean?
<Fiskejohn> Cya all :)
<Makuseru> chris0: thanks
<Kibbles> RSA DES and AES cracked by Princeton team
<CockInAss> hello everyone
<Squawk> Kibbles, rsa keys?
<CockInAss> i love to take it in the ass
<Egeste> sup COckInAss
<Kibbles> http://citp.princeton.edu.nyud.net/pub/coldboot.pdf
<danilo> pls, anyone lend a hand of expertise for me to run my ubuntu install? I can`t get it to load
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> you installed ndsipluginwrapper manually?
<EdSquareCat> kostkon, i made sure my motherboard sound was activated, and tested my sound, but no sound
<EnvoyRising> anyone know of a good graphical subversion client?
<hischild> danilo, what seems to be the problem?
<danilo> Help please, I`ve installed Ubuntu with dual boot but it doesn`t load, always gives a message, can not allocate resources. If I try to boot I end up with a busy box message.
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper I installed it via the pacjage manager
<Egeste> package**
<hischild> danilo, you can run the installation just fine?
<chazco> hspaans - Never used vim so i'm unsure
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste>then remove it
<Egeste> okee dokee
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste>then try to install the open source driver
<Egeste> if I do that I WILL be disconnected
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, did you go to "system -> preferences -> sound" and set it and test it from there. furthermore, check you volume levels.
<Tu13es> how do I add keyboard shortcuts beyond what's listed in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Egeste> gotcha
<danilo> hischild, nope it doesn`t load at all I never leave the screen that shows the ubuntu logo
<Egeste> link to current ndiswrapper?
<chris0> Makuseru: can you post your xorg.conf somewhere for me to look at?
<hspaans> chazco: but you know how sed works?
<Makuseru> chris0: yes, just a second
<hischild> danilo, are we talking about the installation of ubuntu or about the booting of it?
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> what do you mean?
<hischild> danilo, and are you using the live cd or the alternate?
<chazco> hspaans - To some extent, not very good with it though
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, if you open something in Totem, do you get an error or just you don't hear anything?
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper location of most current package?
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> for what?
<EdSquareCat> totem?
<Egeste> the most recent build of ndiswrapper
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, any media player
<Makuseru> chris0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57267/
<EdSquareCat> thought so :}
<danilo> hischikd I installed Ubuntu 7.10 through desktop CD, i386. It went through well but when choosing through Grub it doesnt load. It doesn`t load after the splash screen
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> you said there is a open source driver for your card
<EdSquareCat> i just get no sound
<EdSquareCat> no error
<EnvoyRising> so everyone who's familiar with subversion just uses the command line?
<Egeste> oh oh oh
<Egeste> that
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, do you get an error about the sound device or no sound
<hischild> EnvoyRising, yeah d0h, it's much better :-)
<puxel> thanks a lot erUSUL. I got Avidemux working fine
<danilo> hischild sorry
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, ok, no sound? check your volume levels
<EdSquareCat> nope, i don't get an error, i just don't get sound
<hischild> danilo, for what?
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> open source usually works better on linux ;)
<danilo> later on I`m directed to a screen that says busy box (I incorrectly typed your name)
<EdSquareCat> all levels are max or near max
<EnvoyRising> hischild: eh. i generally like a frontend for this kind of thing. seeing what all files are available without having to type a command string is nifty
<hischild> danilo, oh wait now i see ... you can use tab completion ... if you type his and then hit tab it fills in my name
<kostkon> EdSquareCat, ok, go to terminals and do "alsamixer" and change/check you volume levels there
<kostkon> terminal*
<chris0> Makuseru: what resolution is the screen supposed to run at?
<erUSUL> puxel: no problem
<hischild> danilo, did it give you any error when you were installing it?
<choward> Is there an easy way to get the digital out working on an Audigy2?
<danilo> hischild: cool. tks. Nope, no errors on the installation
<hischild> ok gimme a second
<Makuseru> chris0: my old moniter ran at 1280x1024 and it was a 14', this new one is a 16' so id like to run it at 1400x1050,
<danilo> hischild: everytime i run a live CD also to try and troubleshoot I get a quick error message `can not allocate resources`
<rawbeef> does anyone here have a BCM4306 802.11b/g?
<rawbeef> i'm trying to get wireless working and it seems impossible
<EdSquareCat> all up except for "LFE", whatever that is
<crispy_chunks> Hello! Ive been trying to install ubuntu on my system, but the installation crashes all the time so i went with fedora core 8 instead. But i really hate this compated to ubuntu! Is it possible to somehow make fedora core 8 into ubuntu?
<crispy_chunks> without reinstalling
<chris0> Makuseru: I'd try copying your xorg.conf to a backup file somewhere and removing all of your resolutions except 1400x1050 and seeing what it does.
<Makuseru> chris, alright, ill try that
<EdSquareCat> says card: NVidia CK804      Chip:Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<EnvoyRising> grrr.. i need cvs not svn
<EdSquareCat> it also might be relevant that i have surround sound
<Squawk> guys, keyboard question, currently I have to hit keys such as " with a space afterwards to get them to print, can I somehow change that so I just have to type "them once?
<hischild> danilo, this error shows up shortly after grub?
<crispy_chunks> Ubuntu + that onboard surrounds is a no go just FYI
<choward> crispy_chunks, unfortunaly no.
<CorruptTerrorist> does wubi installer require the alternate iso's?
<Makuseru> chris0: going to logout and restar X to see if it works
<chris0> Makuseru: ok
<crispy_chunks> well at least you cant get it to fully work
<danilo> hischild: the bar on the splash screen never fills up, after a couple of mins I get a `busy box` command prompt
<hspaans> rawbeef: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/182716/+viewstatus
<choward> Ubuntu is Debian based where Fedora is RedHat (RPM) based
<EdSquareCat> so i have the worst combo of sound cards for linux?
<EdSquareCat> haha
<crispy_chunks> probably :)
<gopp> does any know of a easy way to config ldap
<gopp> graphical way
<crispy_chunks> well you can get sound out, but you cant make passthrough to spdif
<EdSquareCat> don't know what that means
<hischild> EnvoyRising, do you know from the top of your head how to remove quiet boot from grub on bootup? :P
<rawbeef> hspaans: i'm sorry, i can't make head or tails of this :\ is there no solution?
<EdSquareCat> i'd be happy with the tiniest bleep :}
<EnvoyRising> hischild: you have to delete the line from the menu.lst file don't you?
<EdSquareCat> besides the system beep
<EdSquareCat> haha
<crispy_chunks> followed any guides so far?
<EnvoyRising> hischild: or is that too easy for you? :P
<Makuseru> chris0: nothing
<hischild> EnvoyRising, yeah.... well the thing is, danilo's box crashes at some point ... thus he has to edit in grub on boot up .... so yeah that'd be 2 easy :p
<prince_jammys> EdSquareCat: echo -e "\a"  :)
<hischild> EnvoyRising, he has to edit it on bootup ... which is where i'm lost which line/words it were
<EdSquareCat> yes, a couple months ago i tried to fix it for a while
<chris0> Makuseru: ok, I'm firing up my kubuntu box to look around
<danilo> hischild: now I see that the install partitions (ext3 and swap) are inside an extended partition, does that matter?
<Makuseru> chris0: ok, thanks
<crispy_chunks> try to run alsamixer and turn down everything with IECxxxx
<EnvoyRising> hischild: haven't a clue, but can get one..
<EdSquareCat> nothin happens
<crispy_chunks> x = numbers
<hischild> danilo, no ... a sec please while i'm looking which words  you have to edit
<EdSquareCat> prince_jammys
<edvpc> I'm new to ubuntu and I am having trouble with java plugin for firefox
<avis> danilo, you should include a /home directory in case you'd like to reinstall and not lose your data
<hischild> !java | edvpc
<ubotu> edvpc: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<danilo> hischild: tks
<hspaans> rawbeef: short answer? put your money on something else for now
<erUSUL> edvpc: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<hischild> EnvoyRising, would be nice if you could :-)
<jonnymac> quick question for the Ubuntu buffs, if a laptop is only W-Lan how is there any way for me to get it to detect normal/modern wi-fi connections?
<Egeste> mo0n_sniper available?
<danilo> avis: tks, but it is a fresh install so no problem, it never opened
<albert> how to configure x.org to use the latest nVidia driver? coz i got blank screen after install it.
<prince_jammys> EdSquareCat: sorry, bad joke.  typed it after you mentioned the tiniest bleep
<edvpc> I've installed it and have made sure that it is my default but it still doesn't work
<choward> Found my solution.  For those with an Audigy card run alsamixer from shell and mute <IEC958 0> This turns off 'Optical Raw'
<chris0> Makuseru: OK Got it. Go to K -> System Settings and click on "Monitor and Display"
<EdSquareCat> oh haha! the bleep was so tiny i didn't even here it over the the smack of the "enter" key
<mo0n_sniper> <Egeste> kind of i'm trying to compile someting
<Makuseru> chris0: alright
<CorruptTerrorist> if anyone here uses/used wubi... can they pm me please?
<Scunizi> jonnymac, W-Lan sounds like wireless lan which is the same thing as saying wi-fi..
<avis> yes danilo i was just thinking about the long haul.  with only swap and / if you wanted to reinstall you'd lose your data.  / only needs to be about 12GB and the rest could go to /home
<hischild> EnvoyRising, found it:-)
<chris0> Makuseru: get into administrator mode and click the "Hardware" tab
<danilo> avis: tks!
<Makuseru> chris0: alright
<crispy_chunks> EdSquareCat: so it works now? :p
<jonnymac> hmm, just a friend has an ancient laptop (all of it in german) and she can't connect/detect to my wi-fi system
<Scunizi> jonnymac, unless you're talking about an "aircard" from sprint, verizon etc..
<Steve176> Hi, have got wireless networking with WPA working under 7.10 but need to restart networking manually after each reboot. Any ideas? Thx
<chris0> Makuseru: Pick Monitor #1 and hit the Configure...button
<EnvoyRising> hischild: where was it?
<Makuseru> chris0: alright
<EnvoyRising> hischild: i found where to specify the file to use, but not actually change it
<EdSquareCat> yep, i'll just reprogram all my programs to use the system beep for everything!
<Scunizi> jonnymac, do you have encription enabled on your lan?
<EdSquareCat> it'll be wonderful :}
<crispy_chunks> have you turned IEC playback down all the way?
<chris0> Makuseru: if you know your monitor's manufacturer and model number, choose that, otherwise, go under Generic and pick your screen resolution
<EnvoyRising> hischild: or was it update-grub? lol
<crispy_chunks> and set IEC playback source to PCM?
<jonnymac> her computer is strange to me, how can I use terminal command to show me all available wireless systems?
<avis> Steve176, i used wicd to solve all my network-manager problems.  i noticed that things were more stable once i had a proper /etc/networking/interfaces file
<hischild> danilo, please on the next boot on grub, press e. Go down to the kernel line. press e again to edit this line. Move to the end of the line and see if you see the words quiet or spash. Remove either one of these 2 if you see them. Press enter. Press b to boot up. Pay special attention when you boot wether you see any panics or other error messages.
<robdig> Steve176: in /etc/network/interfaces do you have your interface set to auto? like auto eth1
<fliegenderfrosch> EdSquareCat: "beep" is your program then
<rawbeef> :\
<hischild> EnvoyRising, no, it has to be done before you can boot into your box :-)
<Steve176> avis i tried wicd but couldn't get it working with WPA.
<Steve176> or WEP, just unencrypted
<hischild> EnvoyRising, look at what i wrote danilo
<EdSquareCat> yes
<crispy_chunks> that driver for that soundcard is sooooooo bugged ;(
<Steve176> robdig auto wlan0
<Makuseru> chris0: ok, fount my manuf and model
<rawbeef> Using a broadcom 43xx i'm able to connect to networks using wifiradar, but i can't get packets
<rawbeef> ah!
<Scunizi> jonnymac, that I don't know. You could in stall wifiradar.. for gui of same thing.. could also be that her wireless card needs a wrapper..
<avis> very strange Steve176 mine works fine with WPA.  be sure to have a good /etc/networking/interfaces file regardless
<speeddemon8803> Steve176, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<chris0> Makuseru: if it's a widescreen, make sure to select Widescreen in the Image Format dropdown. Now hit OK.
<Makuseru> chris0: and i can choose bigger resolutions now
<Makuseru> chris0: thank
<Makuseru> chris0: you very much
<EnvoyRising> hischild: does that really show all the grub options? i was under the impression that was only for kernel options
<chris0> Makuseru: no problem
<komputes> rawbeef: have you tried NDISwrapper'in the windows drivers?
<Steve176> avis, yes interface file is fine - works perfectly with manual restart
<Scunizi> jonnymac, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<robdig> Steve176: that should do it if wlan0 is your wireless card...
<Steve176> speeddemon, its one of those nightmare braodcoms
<EdSquareCat> how do i set the iec playback source to pcm?
<EdSquareCat> didnt see that
<rawbeef> komputes: no
<danilo> hischild: tks!! I`ll try it out now.
<avis> in that case Steve176 i dont know why you'd have to manually start it.  sorry
<jonnymac> problem for is that it's all in German, kay, will try that, thanks
<Dan> hallo
<komputes> rawbeef: broadcom is a little tricky at times
<b4l74z4r> i installed ubuntu yesterday and i partitioned manually, i had one windows partition and one free space, so i created a / partition in the free space and sized it so that there would be 2048mb of free space behind it, i then mounted the 2048mb's of free space as swap so that i would be able to hibernate (my ram is 2048mb), after the system was installed i saw that the swap file wasn't 2048 but 1.9gb instead, how can this have happened?
<hischild> EnvoyRising, it depends on which line you select from that list :-) you get like a few options where you can edit stuff ... and the kernel line shows you the things like quiet and splash
<hischild> EnvoyRising, at least ... if i'm right on it
<speeddemon8803> oh, i have a intel pro/wireless...now THATS a nightmare Steve176
<Dan> what???????????
<rawbeef> komputes: do people ever get it working?
<Steve176> lol. it can't be as bad as this pos
<EnvoyRising> hischild: well i'll certainly have learned something if (when) you're right
<Scunizi> jonnymac, there is a way to change to english..  I don't know how. someone here will.
<hischild> EnvoyRising, :-) we'll know soon enough once danilo returns
<danilo> hischild: I`ll try it out now and hopefully will come back with good news
<abomb83> hi, i'm new to irc as well as ubuntu... there are so many people on here, do I just ask questions in the main chat?
<jonnymac> scunizi: that would work except she can't connect to the internet now :-[ woud an interface between the two ubuntu computers be simpler perhaps?l
<avis> Steve176, i picked up a airlink usb network adaptor, tiny little thing at Frys.  was only $20  supports WPA but not WPA2.
<EdSquareCat> abomb83: yes
<iter> abomb83: yes, but don't paste logs here-- feel free to ask away
<Scunizi> anyone know how to switch the system language from german to english?  If you do please direct it to johhymac
<komputes> b4l74z4r: It's possible that it's calculating 1MB as 1024 instead of 1000, or that oneof your ram modules are faulty
<albert> anyone got an idea how to fix the x-org.conf i got blank screen after install the latest nVidia driver with my GeForce Go 8700M GT
<illriginal> anyone know how to install ubuntu 7.10 onto PS3 properly?...
<hischild> abomb83, as you can probably see, we're preceding things with the names we're pointing the answers/questions to. This helps us as we can make out things easier :-)
<Steve176> avis right now that doesn't sound like such a bad idea. It's taken 3 days to get this far
<Scunizi> jonnymac, you may not have to have internet connection to change the language.. maybe just a live cd.
<avis> Steve176, you want me usb adaptor model number ?  i can fetch it real quic
<abomb83> well, I  was trying to enable dual monitors when I somehow lost my xorg.conf as well as the backup
<Steve176> it's ok, I'm UK based it is probably different. I'll persist for a bit, then research something that's "known to work"
<jonnymac> ok well, I might figure it out. I think the live cd is a good idea...
<Steve176> avis thanks though
<komputes> rawbeef: broadcom has pages like this, make sur you have the coorcr model by doing "lspci" in a shell
<chris0> albert: use nvidia-settings
<komputes> rawbeef: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<albert> i can only login in text mode.. thats the problem..
<EdSquareCat> how do you get out of text mode by the way?
<robdig> albert: to reconfigure X, run the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timglock> hello
<illriginal> I'm tryin to install Ubuntu 7.10 (PowerPC) onto my Playstation 3, and I'm following this guide; http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/custom/20071115-gutsy-ps3/
<EdSquareCat> hello timglock!
<timglock> i have a question, sorry I am sure u see that all the time but
<ompaul> EdSquareCat, depends how you got there
<illriginal> is that the right site to go to?
<EdSquareCat> how bout ctrl alt f2?
<timglock> I am knowledgable so should be easy to fix, I want to run a script at start up that changes the mac address
<ompaul> illriginal, it should be, it is legit
<PriceChild> illriginal, yes
<timglock> ive created the script and it works when i do it, ./script
<timglock> it runs it
<komputes> illriginal: PowerPC was dropped at 6.06 AFAIK
<albert> thanks robdig, i copy that.
<timglock> its a simple ifconfig hw ether.... then  echo "success" etc
<ompaul> EdSquareCat, ctrl alt F7 but first CTRL D to logout
<timglock> how do i make it run at boot?
<droazen> timglock: you could add the script to /etc/rc.local
<timglock> I added it to initrd and sessions
<illriginal> PriceChild... what exactly do i need to do with those two additional files?... do i just copy them to a specific folder once linux is installed..?
<timglock> but it doesnt run
<chris0> does anyone know the command that starts the Gnome panel network applet?
<timglock> i think maybe because it needs me to put in password but i cant?
<oyvind> removed the wireless applet from the top panel, cant find it to put it back.. anybody know where it is?
<EdSquareCat> why do i have to log out first?
<releod> hi - I am trying to figure out how to get a total  number of files (recursively inside a folder) - any ideas?
<redharvest> chris0: i'm pretty sure it's nm-applet
<PriceChild> illriginal, nothing... those are just patches that have been applied to get the desktop cd below
<timglock> will it run tho? you need to be root to make these changes
<CVD-PR> sup
<RedCyper> hi there
<avis> chris0, i believe the gnome applet is network-manager-gnome or gnome-network-manager dont remember
<chris0> redharvest: BOOYA. Thanks!
<droazen> timglock: if you run it from /etc/rc.local it will run as root
<timglock> so i do sudo etc, but if i chmod the file to root, will it run at root level?
<chris0> avis: its nm-applet
<jarrettgreen_> Can anyone point to to a newb tutorial for setting up BIND with my first domain? I think this is my last step to getting my dapper box ready to go
<cosmodad> I'm overwhelmed by the number of virtualization solutions out there. Is there any preferred application one can recommend (for non-HW-supported virtualization)?
<avis> oops i was wrong :)
<timglock> so i just add it to there and it will run?
<chris0> avis: redharvest just got it for me Thz anyway
<illriginal> -.- i read it wrong
<timglock> i will try it now droazen and get back to you
<illriginal> thanks Pricechild LOL
<droazen> timglock: yes, but it will run at the very end of the boot process
<x0rg62> :P
<timglock> erm
<timglock> so the mac will be assigned
<timglock> but then changed before the gui loads?
<releod> hi - I am trying to figure out how to get a total  number of files (recursively inside a folder) - any ideas?
<droazen> timglock: the commands in rc.local run after all other boot scripts
<abomb83> does anyone know how to get the xorg.conf back?
<timglock> is there anyway to get it to run sooner?
<avis> releod, you can use gnome's nautilus if you right click the folder they are in and do properties.
<_alien_> can somebody help me, how to install mysql ?
<releod> avis: oops.. I am in terminal right now, no monitor
<DiploCat> I recently updated the xserver-xorg-intel driver, and now the graphics are running considerably slower... is there a way to roll back? or at least check exactly what was updated?
<droazen> timglock: yeah you can manually add a symlink to it to one of the runlevels
<epcadmin> .....................................................0................
<hspaans> releod: find . -type f | wc -l
<epcadmin> .0.
<epcadmin> 00
<RedCyper> and here my problem: rootpath=/cdromrw;target=iso;correcting md5sums for testcd...; writing imagefile iso...; size of boot image is 4 sectors ->no emulation; gensioimage: no space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<releod> thanks hspaans
<robdig> timglock: if you want to have it run prior to the interface coming up, think you can put it in /etc/network/interfaces. look at man interfaces, and search for pre-up to see if it meets your needs
<RedCyper> any idea??
<oyvind> nm
<releod> hspaans: does that include folders as well?
<hspaans> releod: directories? no
<timglock> droazen could you tell me how quickly? how would i add /home/tim/mac to runlevel 3 is it?
<oyvind> nm-applet doesnt work, any other ideas ?
<timglock> rod ill try that too i think
<hspaans> releod: only files
<timglock> robdig*
<droazen> timglock: the name you give the symlink determines when the script runs during boot
<prince_jammys> _reload_: try::  find . -type f -print | wc -l     (should work even you have file names with spaces)
<mrpockets> is there any program in ubuntu that'll monitor system temps for me?
<mrpockets> my fans seem to be going nuts..
<droazen> timglock: notice how in /etc/rc3.d all the links begin with S and then a number?
<chris0> mrpockets: I use gkrellm
<droazen> timglock: the lower the number you give it the sooner it will run in the boot process
<jarrettgreen_> Can anyone point to to a newb tutorial for setting up BIND with my first domain? I think this is my last step to getting my dapper box ready to go
<hspaans> mrpockets: sudo apt-get install sensord
<hspaans> jarrettgreen_: read the arm document its on the isc site
<DiploCat> can someone tell me how to rollback a package updated through apt-get?
<Morph3us> hi, one simple question.. how can do i mount automatically a westerndigital usb external hard disk ?
<LP> hi
<x0rg62> hi
<ASTURIAS> Downloading files something about preparing the Upgrade and when the bar is at the middle, it goes out and nothing happens!!!
<Squawk> guys, whats quickest way of getting codecs to allow playback of encrypted dvds?
<LjL> DiploCat: not supported, but you might have luck with « sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename=versionnumber »
<jarrettgreen_> hspaans I'm not sure what the isc site is
<RedCyper> and here my problem: rootpath=/cdromrw;target=iso;correcting md5sums for testcd...; writing imagefile iso...; size of boot image is 4 sectors ->no emulation; gensioimage: no space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<timglock> sorry droazen not sure how to make a symlink,
<bsdnewb07> what does error SYSERR(root): collect: Cannot write ./dfm1OLxZm6007982 (bfcommit, uid=0, gid=117): Permission denied
<LP> can anyone help with a problem of network card (active at boot time, according to webmin, but not active after)
<LP> ?
<DiploCat> cheers LjL
<bsdnewb07> mean in sendmail?
<timglock> i will try and look it up
<droazen> timglock: ln -s
<hspaans> jarrettgreen_: isc.org they maintain bind
<ASTURIAS> I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and I run the command update-manager -c and the bar says Downloading files something about preparing the Upgrade and when the bar is at the middle, it goes out and nothing happens!!!
<abomb83> i wasn't sure if anyone responded to me, i had the question about xorg.conf
<droazen> timglock: put your actual script in /etc/init.d
<x0rg62> error : keyboard not found : press any key
<hischild> abomb83, i'm sorry, could you repeat your question?
<prince_jammys> abomb83: what is the question?
<droazen> timglock: then create a link to it in the appropriate runlevel directory /etc/rc#.d
<mrpockets> thanks hspaans
<timglock> sudo ln -s /home/tim/macchange /etc/rc3.d/s1macchanger ? droazen
<droazen> timglock: and name the link according to how early you want the script to run in the boot process
<droazen> timglock: yes that is the syntax
<avis> Squawk, i think you need libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3.  you -might- i'm not sure need to add medibuntu for that.  it also helps to have gstreamer0.10-* and w32codecs installed
<droazen> timglock: but you should make sure the script is owned by root
<abomb83> sure, i lost my xorg.conf.
<prince_jammys> abomb83: there are some backups in the same directory as xorg.conf :: you could try one of those. they are in the form of : xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.2, etc or xorg.conf.blahblah
<ArthurArchnix> ubududes and dudettes, I was here earlier looking for a way to batch edit a bunch of images... may I recommend to your attentino phatch. Dear lord does this program rock... http://photobatch.stani.be/   here's the link on the forums that started it all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466598   If you're looking for a way to edit hundreds of photos recursively in a few clicks (drag and drop!) may I recommend this to y
<timglock> i did chown root macchanger
<abomb83> I was wonderign how t oget i tback
<timglock> so yeah it is now
<Squawk> avis, thanks man, currently reading up a few threads in the forums, install-css jobbie
<leblinux> Guys, how to remove the Ubuntu Splash image during boot?
<abomb83> ok thanks
<timglock> thats what i said at the beginning, the script must be made by root so it will run with roos privs right
<prince_jammys> abomb83: are you on a terminal?
<oyvind> does anyone know the command that starts the Gnome panel network applet? nm-applet didnt work
<timglock> thats why if i did it with my username it would not work right droazen
<abomb83> i'll try to copy them
<_alien_> can somebody help me, how to install mysql ?
<releod> hspaans: do you know a way to list all unique file-types in a folder -R ?
<droazen> timglock: right, it does need to be owned by root
<releod> (file extensions)
<CorruptTerrorist> does the wubi installer require the alternate iso's?
<nixnoob> can someone help me setup dual monitors on my x800 ?
<timglock> ok ill try this and get back to you
<droazen> timglock: it should work provided you put it in the right runlevel dir
<hspaans> releod: filetypes?
<droazen> timglock: and provided it's not loading TOO early
<prince_jammys> abomb83: copy one of the backups (the most recent) into xorg.conf --- to avoid making a huge mess, back them all up first (maybe to your home directory)
<droazen> timglock: eg., it might depend on something earlier in the boot process....
<ASTURIAS>  I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and I run the command update-manager -c and the bar says Downloading files something about preparing the Upgrade and when the bar is at the middle, it goes out and nothing happens!!!
<timglock> rc3 is normal GUI right?
<b4l74z4r> how much space should i make for swap if i want ubuntu to have 2gb of swap?
<abomb83> yes, things are running a little slow, that is why i'm a bit slow to respond
<EnvoyRising> nixnoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<timglock> multi user and gui right?
<RedCyper> and here my problem: rootpath=/cdromrw;target=iso;correcting md5sums for testcd...; writing imagefile iso...; size of boot image is 4 sectors ->no emulation; gensioimage: no space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<hischild> b4l74z4r, 2gb of swap means you make a part of 2gb ....
<hischild> EnvoyRising, ^
<releod> hspaans: file extensions
<nixnoob> EnvoyRising, i tried that guide.
<EnvoyRising> b4l74z4r: +2048M
<RedCyper> hello????
<CorruptTerrorist> how does lubi work?
<droazen> timglock: hang on let me double-check on that
<EnvoyRising> nixnoob: and what results did you get?
<RedCyper> can anyone hear me??
<releod> hspaans: (mp3, mp4, avi, etc)
<hspaans> releod: ls | sed "s/\.[^.]*$/" | sort -u
<EnvoyRising> RedCyper: yes
<ASTURIAS> RedCyper, we can read you
<hischild> RedCyper, what's up? your question is spread so far out that i can't find it. Repeat on a single line please
<b4l74z4r> hischild: i made 2048mb of swap space with the partitioner, but after ubuntu was installed the  swap is just 1.9gb
<hspaans> releod: its untested
<RedCyper> and here my problem: rootpath=/cdromrw;target=iso;correcting md5sums for testcd...; writing imagefile iso...; size of boot image is 4 sectors ->no emulation; gensioimage: no space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<droazen> timglock: i think it's actually runlevel 2
<hischild> b4l74z4r, that's normal. It will still be 2gb
<droazen> timglock: for multi-user mode with gui
<CorruptTerrorist> !lubi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh
<nixnoob> EnvoyRising, some weird colors on my monitor presumably because some rediculous mode was set or some incompatible refresh rate
<hischild> b4l74z4r, it's actually 1,99 probably which is rounded down to 1,9
<timglock> ok droazen
<b4l74z4r> hischild: so i will be able to hibernate with 2048mb of ram?
<gebeleizis> hi all
<RedCyper> i want to burn an iso with the bash, but it does not write it on the usb-device
<gebeleizis> will ever compiz work with xinerama?
<hischild> b4l74z4r, hibernating writes to your hard disk, not to your swap
<hischild> b4l74z4r, if you mean the mode i'm thinking you mean
<b4l74z4r> yes
<Smegzor> Anyone using a daemon called preload?  Is it worth installing?
<hongo_> how can I set my box to remember the custom resolution??? it always starts in 800x600 please help
<ASTURIAS>  I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and I run the command update-manager -c and the bar says Downloading files something about preparing the Upgrade and when the bar is at the middle, it goes out and nothing happens!!!
<avis> hongo_, you might have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg but be sure to backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in case your not familiar with it
<leblinux> Guys, how to remove the Ubuntu Splash image during boot?
<hongo_> I did that also
<Flannel> leblinux: permanantly or temporarily?
<hongo_> because my monitor was not detected right
<b4l74z4r> has anyone had any luck with getting soundblaster x-fi cards working in gutsy?
<leblinux> permanent. I would like to read whats going thru
<danilo> hischild: no good... I was able to do as you said but got an error
<hongo_> but now, I fixed the monitor issue, but have this new problem
<hischild> danilo, what error?
<EnvoyRising> is it possible to divorce an ubuntu install from all the ubuntu-ness and be left with a debian system?
<stdin> leblinux: remove the word "splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CorruptTerrorist> how do you get lilo?
<leblinux> stdin, oh, do I have to update grub after that?
<CorruptTerrorist> as in get it to work
<hspaans> smegzor: some bit for kde, but gcc becomes smarter. its not worth the trouble imho
<RedCyper> @hischild any idea??
<avis> b4l74z4r, i -heard- but cannot verify that its supported in hardy which is to be released relatively soon
<Flannel> leblinux: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst, scroll down a bit to the # defoptions line, remove "queiet" and "splash" from that line, then save, and sudo update-grub
<hongo_> Iĺl make a script and change resolution everytime it reboots
<stdin> leblinux: not if you manually remove all instances of "splash"
<danilo> dev/disk/by-uuid/20e9959f-fafe-45a-bda1-b1fd7361b8d5 does not exist. Dropping to shell. Busy box
<RedCyper> l
<zulerdongle> hi there. i have an external lg dvd drive and it doesnt appear in my computer in ubuntu 7.10, how can i mount it or what do i have to do to access it ? thanks
<hischild> RedCyper, if you're speaking to a person, precede the answer/question with the name.
<leblinux> alright thank you stdin and Flannel
<storm-zen> EnvoyRising: No.  See the relationship between ubuntu and debian, as explained on ubuntu's website.
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i sort out a grub error 21?
<Flannel> EnvoyRising: sure it is.  Its much easier to just install debian fresh though.
<storm-zen> Flannel: That wasn't my understanding.  The site says that some apps aren't compatible with the debian releases.
<hischild> RedCyper, i'll try to help you out, but please, repeat the question on a single line with my name on it so it gets a color
<storm-zen> ... or did I misunderstand?
<RedCyper> @hischild and here my problem: rootpath=/cdromrw;target=iso;correcting md5sums for testcd...; writing imagefile iso...; size of boot image is 4 sectors ->no emulation; gensioimage: no space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<Flannel> storm-zen: no, they're not.  He'd have to take his ubuntu release, change his sources.list, and then do a lot of manual installation of stuff.
<EnvoyRising> Flannel: i figured as much. debian just doesn't get my wifi config correct, and in order to do it manually i need to have a wired connection, which i don't
<leblinux> Flannel, is there a way to customize/replace the splash picture with another one?
<Flannel> storm-zen: It's doable, although not clean or automated in any way
<Flannel> leblinux: Of course
<hischild> RedCyper, it appears that the place that command is trying to write to is full
<ompaul> EnvoyRising, and then when you get a kernel up grade it will die so work it out then
<RedCyper> @hischild try to burn an iso to an usb-device
<EnvoyRising> Flannel: which i new about. i just didn't know if ubuntu did something funky with the kernel that rendered it an impossible task
<storm-zen> Flannel: Ok... so, in other words, it would be pretty nasty, and in some ways, a regression, right?
<Flannel> EnvoyRising: ah, if you go ubuntu -> debian, it'll be identical to just using debian, so it wont help any
<leblinux> Flannel, where do I put the picture?
<EnvoyRising> ompaul: grr.. thats the part i was worried about
<g0th> I deactivated Nautilus since it is quite ressource intensive and I never ever use the desktop manager. Though after doing this I just see a black background. When I open gnome-appearance-properties the background is shown though (just open it not setting anything). How can I activate the background by a command (which I will then start during each session)?
<hischild> RedCyper, why don't you extract it to the usb stick?
<Flannel> storm-zen: Yeah.  Given enough clout, you can make any linux into any other linux, if you're sadistic.
<RedCyper> hischild yes, i am able to read ;)
<ompaul> EnvoyRising, you got working wireless - you want none working wireless - go for it
<storm-zen> Flannel: Got it.  Thanks.  (Wanted to make sure that I understood. ) :)
<RedCyper> hischild i tried, but failed
<danilo> hischild: dev/disk/by-uuid/20e9959f-fafe-45a-bda1-b1fd7361b8d5 does not exist. Dropping to shell. Busy box
<EnvoyRising> ompaul: i can do without the sardonic comments, thanks
<jonnymac> sorry to ask this, anyone gota  link to playing dvd's in dapper? helping out a friend and I'm stumped
<hischild> danilo, aah that explains a whole lot more. It appears that your UUID has changed and grub is confused about it.
<storm-zen> I gtg reboot to get nvidia glx working.  be back in a bit.
<leblinux> Flannel, where do I put the new picture?
<ompaul> EnvoyRising, just choose a different theme for your gnome and change the gdm a bit
<Hal9000> hello! i installed 7.10 on my laptop, but i hear no sound. soundcard is recognized, the mixer works, the apps play back sound, but i hear nothing, nor through speakers, nor through headphones... what's wrong?
<RedCyper> @hischild  i tried to mount the usb-device but it was not able to write on it
<ompaul> !sound > Hal9000 (please check message from bot)
<leblinux> Hal9000, run: alsamixer   thru terminal
<EnvoyRising> ompaul: its not the theme i am uncomfortable with
<danilo> jonnymac: try vlc
<tcm_> Hi I can't get 3d acceleration working. Can someone help me. It's a Compaq Evo N410c. http://pastebin.com/m725495a9 for lspci and xorg.conf
<RedCyper> @hischild i also type chmod -R +w /hello01
<RedCyper> @hischild but it does not work
<kamilkal> I get those errors when trying to log on the user account in gdm: (process:5945): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<kamilkal> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<kamilkal> program instead. For further details, see:
<kamilkal> http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html
<kamilkal> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<FloodBot1> kamilkal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> RedCyper, then the problem is that you cannot mount your usb stick, correct?
<Flannel> leblinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<LP> anyone knows how to get the mac address of a net card in my PC?
<ompaul> !paste | kamilkal
<ubotu> kamilkal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<leblinux> Flannel, thank you.
<Hal9000> ompaul: and then?
<amenado> danilo your not able to boot?
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone here familiar with the jmicron bug?
<leblinux> LP, ifconfig
<jonnymac> danilo: you sure there'sno need for additional lib installs with vlc?
<hischild> danilo, you have to reinstall grub.
<hischild> !grub | danilo
<ubotu> danilo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> Hal9000, action it
<Flannel> LP: ifconfig
<EnvoyRising> ompaul: the metapackages are quite a nuicance, i miss having sid repos, etc
<danilo> jonnymac: I play dvds well on it
<RedCyper> @hischild i typed mount /dev/sda1 /hello01
<EnvoyRising> maybe things will be better after hardy
<LP> the interface isn t listed in ifconfig
<ASTURIAS>  I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and I run the command update-manager -c and the bar says Downloading files something about preparing the Upgrade and when the bar is at the middle, it goes out and nothing happens!!!
<RedCyper> @hischild i think it's mount
<hischild> RedCyper, what error does it give you?
<RedCyper> ;or
<jonnymac> yeah but this is dapepr and it's in german so I can't find anything on it
<jonnymac> dapper
<mrpockets> if i wanna launch a program in counsol, but be able to close the counsel window without the program quitting
<mrpockets> how do i do this?
<Hal9000> ompaul: well, there is master and there is PCM, and both are up...
<amenado> mrpockets-> man screen
<Tu13es> how do I know if my wifi card is an artheros card?
<LP> anyone knows how to get the mac address of a net card in my PC when it's not in ifconfig?
<Tu13es> er, atheros
<danilo> hischild: would it be better a third try to install it? simpler?
<ompaul> Hal9000, in a terminal type alsamixer and check nothing is muted
<leblinux> mrpockets, run the program with "&"
<RedCyper> hischild gensioimage: no space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<coax> anyone who knows what device the serial port is?
<CorruptTerrorist> ASTURIAS, have you tried the gui approach?
<Hal9000> OmiKrOn: nothing is muted
<amenado> LP nothing show when you do  sudo ip a ?
<Flannel> leblinux: that wont keep it running when he logs out (or closes the terminal)
<mrpockets> leblinux, so if i wanna launch gkrellm
<hischild> danilo, you can use supergrub to just fix grub instead of having to start all over again
<mrpockets> i type gkrellm&
<ASTURIAS> gui approach?
<kamilkal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57269/ here
<krav3n> need help....
<RedCyper> hischild an i am root
<leblinux> mrpockets, gkrellm &
<speeddemon8803> krav3n, if you dont state your issues, we cant help you.
<hischild> RedCyper, i mean with mount. Does it give any error when you tried to mount it?
<LP> thx amenado
<CorruptTerrorist> ASTURIAS, as in open the update manager via the menu?
<mrpockets> got it
<mrpockets> thanks bro
<leblinux> Flannel, it'll background it
<ASTURIAS> yes
<AlferedHichcok> in adept package manager. a package is "slapd"          is it the same as in http://www.openldap.org/software/download/   ? should i download slapd instead. ?
<danilo> hischild: cool, I`ll try supergrub. Is it simple enough process?
<krav3n> is there a virus scanner for ubuntu?
<HoNgOuRu> how do I change resolution from the command line?
<HoNgOuRu> help please
<RedCyper> @hischild no error @ll
<CorruptTerrorist> ASTURIAS, it still fails?
<speeddemon8803> !virus | krav3n
<ubotu> krav3n: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<krav3n> and i have also have a question?
<hischild> RedCyper, type mount and see if your usb stick is in that list
<ompaul> Hal9000, then the only way to do get it sorted is to do the info gathering that the bot told you about and go to #alsa
<hischild> danilo, yes it is very simple. Follow the onscreen instructions and you can't go wrong
<krav3n> i want to install xubuntu
<ASTURIAS> I can only see updates for Feisty but not the notice of the release to upgrade that is why i use the update-manager -c command
<ompaul> krav3n, so go to #xubuntu
<Pelo> krav3n, get it from the www.xubuntu.com site
<krav3n> ok
<mdmkolbe|work> A while back someone told me about a command that would list what programs were holding open the device file for the audio system, but now I've forgotten it.  Any ideas what that command was?
<tgm4883_laptop> is it still the recommeded way to convert to a command line system is to edit /etc/inittab?  Maybe i'm searching for the wrong thing, but the last reference I see is from warty
<danilo> hischild: tks!!
<Hal9000> ompaul: ok thank you
<krav3n> so how about my question
<hischild> danilo, you're welcome
<amenado> mdmkolbe|work-> lsof
<coax> anyone who knows what device the serial port is? to my knolage it should be /dev/ttyS0 but it doesnt seem to work!
<Hal9000> thats odd... with the live cd, sound worked... but once installed, it doesnt hehe
<krav3n> is there a virus scanner for ubuntu?
<RedCyper> @hischild i used the midnightcommander and it list the files and path on the usb device
<Pelo> Hal9000, check that all the levels are up in alsamixer , and make sure your user has permision to use the sound device
<krav3n> and is there a way to make a partition on a disk where the system is installed?
<tgm4883_laptop> coax, i suppose it could be /dev/ttyS1 depending on which port you are plugged into
<Pelo> Hal9000, restricted drivers might also be an issue
<RedCyper> @hischild it'S mount; isn't it??
<hischild> RedCyper, please type mount in a terminal and see wether your usb device is located there and with which path
<er> is abiword dead?
<CorruptTerrorist> ASTURIAS, install all of the updates for your current release, and the upgrade version should appear
<Pelo> krav3n, you need to use the live cd to rezise it
<Hal9000> Pelo: im using restricted drivers for wlan and graphics
<HoNgOuRu> whats the application to change resolution from command line?
<mdmkolbe|work> amenado: thx, that was exactly what I was looking for
<ASTURIAS> It appears running the command,but that thing fails
<ASTURIAS> the Updates are more than 160
<krav3n> how do i do that?
<amenado> mdmkolbe|work-> you're welcome
<er> abiword hasnt been updated since 2006, is the project being discontinued?
<MasterMel> hello.. got a question here.. is the formatted default disk for linux in fat32?
<Pelo> Hal9000, if your sound card is also a nvidia or ati chipset that might also be an issue but what do I know
<pepsi> hi
<krav3n> i have a cd for ubuntu
<er> abiword hasnt been updated since 2006, is the project being discontinued?
<ompaul> ASTURIAS, do this, sudo apt-get -d upgrade
<amenado> MasterMel-> nope
<pepsi> how can i setup multiple IPs on one interface?
<ASTURIAS> Thnaks, I'll try that
<Hal9000> Pelo: sound card is from connexant / intel hd audio
<ASTURIAS> Thanks**
<krav3n> how do i resize it?
<Pelo> krav3n, that will be good for modifing your partitions
<amenado> pepsi-> you have to use  ip command, man ip
<krav3n> just insert the cd?
<krav3n> and after that?
<Pelo> krav3n, boot the live cd , goto , lmenu > system> admin > gnome partitton editor
<MasterMel> amenado: ok so it is possible to read ffiles that are bigger then 4 gig?
<ompaul> ASTURIAS, that is download only - after it is all downloaded you can do it again without the -d and let it install
<krav3n> i'll try that later
<storm-zen> I've just enabled compiz because I want to see what all the fuss is about. ( I'm running gutsy. )  Is there some sort of FAQ that explains what I need to be looking for (as far as what is different than a non-compiz display) ?
<Pelo> !sound > Hal9000 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<krav3n> thanks
<mdmkolbe|work> Ok, new question.  Given a process id number how do I figure out which window that is for?  (I've got multiple copies of evince running and I need to figure out which one matches a perticular process id)
<amenado> MasterMel-> do you really want to? you got enuff memory to hold it?
<CVD-PR> how to changr screen resolution form the command line?
<pepsi> amenado, ok.. i was looking at /etc/network/interfaces but it seems i cant do it in there.. how can i make it work every time the computer starts?
<hspaans> er: abiword is still alive and releases
<Flannel> !fixres | CVD-PR
<ubotu> CVD-PR: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amenado> pepsi-> what have you tried on that interfaces file to add a second ip address?
<Pelo> mdmkolbe|work, goto menu > system > prefs > appearance, last tab , click the customize button, you'll see all the pluggins that are available
<MasterMel> amenado: yes i really need to because its a medai file (movie) thats need to be played
<pepsi> amenado, well theres an iface eth0 inet dhcp line, so i tried to add another line.. iface eth0 inet static.. but it complains about multiple entries for eth0 or something
<amenado> MasterMel-> dont you mean stream it in?
<amenado> pepsi-> you may have to do eth0:1
<amenado> pepsi, oh wait, using dhcp, i dont think you can, but if you use ip add ... or ifconfig ...it will work
<mdmkolbe|work> Pelo: ??? How does setting the "Visual Effects" help me find the window matching a particular proc id?
<MasterMel> amenado: i've tried streaming but that didnt work becaus ethe file was to big.. now i just want to copy the entire 4.4 gigs.. but after 3.6 gig i get an error it cant be copied.
<amenado> MasterMel-> hang on, i thought i saw an article about that..let me look
<Pelo> mdmkolbe|work, my mistake I must have missread your question, I thought you wanted to know what compiz did that was different the no-compiz
<Pelo> my mistake
<storm-zen> Is there a quick way to see what compiz can do, when it's enabled?  ( I've enabled it successfully... I can tell because it does something very strange when a window is dragged. )
<MasterMel> amenado: ok :)
<Pelo> mdmkolbe|work,  the lovely ppl in #compiz-fusion might be able to help you more on this
<speeddemon8803> storm-zen, wobbly windows is enabled :)
<Pelo> mdmkolbe|work, apparenly my statement was meant for storm
<EnvoyRising> screw it, if i'm going to break my system, i'll do it the right way -- hardy alpha here i come
<Pelo> storm-zen, goto menu > system > prefs > appearance, last tab , click the customize button, you'll see all the pluggins that are available
<danand> storm-zen - take a look at http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<soto> Anyone know how to set up an NFS4 server? After following Wiki I get "mount.nfs4: No such device"
<ompaul> EnvoyRising, check out #ubuntu+1 for todays gotchas
<speeddemon8803> EnvoyRising...err...nevermind
<arko> hi
<speeddemon8803> From what I hear hardy is becoming more and more stable as the days go by.
<mrpockets> If anyone would be willing to talk me through getting my TV Tuner up and running, and the different options i have to do so. I'd really appreciate it
<mrpockets> This is my third month in a row trying to get this running, and it seems to be near impossible
<storm-zen> Pelo: Don't see a "customize" button. :(
<ghostlines> does anyone know how to minimize a fullscreen tc-elite?
<Pelo> mrpockets, search for mythtv in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<LP> is there a way to rename an interface?
<LP> like eth2 -> eth1 ?
<mrpockets> Pelo, i have, and read much on it also. I cant seem to install it let alone configure it for my card
<robdig> mdmkolbe|work: don't know how to go from PID to window, but you can run the command xprop | grep NET_WM_PID. It will turn your cursor into a plus sign, click on the window in question, and it will give you the top PID...
<arko> I using Maple11 that does not work well with compiz. Is there a way to disable compiz temporally while I use that program and the get it back again?
<mrpockets> i was weighing the options of going further into myth TV, or looking into trying to use Wine
<Pelo> storm-zen,  I can'T tell you what it is exactly in englsh my os is in french,  the last option in the destkop effect tab,  there is a button to the right of it , click that
<stroogle> howdy folks - just installed mysql but can't get to connect to it with a query browser, what should I check?
<norty> I have a question, sometimes when I load programs like matlab or thunderbird that it doesn't maximize to the entire screen, part of the window such as the entire "x" box is off the screen to the right, how do I make it so that it always opens to maximize or at least within the monitor space?
<luckyshot> hey guys, i just successfully installed ubuntu on my eee, is there any remote client for ubuntu i can use to connect to a different machine?
 * troopperi is away: unella
<PriceChild> !away > troopperi
<yanger> having some trouble with ubuntu and a dvd drive... i burnt some avi files under windows on another pc, and when i try to play them off the ubuntu system, it warns me that the file i am trying to start (with gnome nautilus) is a text file and to override if needed. when i do override it, it takes forever and i get i/o errors in dmesg, any advise? works fine on windoze pcs and on other ubuntu pcs
<LP> is there a way to rename an interface? in my iftab I've set "eth1" but it's being called eth2...
<theXorcist> luckyshot: you could use SSH or VNC
<Pelo> mrpockets, you should be able to isntall mythtv from the repos ( at least a 3rd party one),  the video card bit is someting else I am not famililar with
<Hal9000> WTF
<Hal9000> i just shut the laptop down
<Hal9000> power off
<Hal9000> then again up
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Hal9000
<ubotu> Hal9000: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mdmkolbe|work> robdig: thx, that got me the info I needed
<Hal9000> NOW the sound works
<FloodBot1> Hal9000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luckyshot> theXorcist, are those pre installed?
<danand> storm-zen - do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?? if not i don't think you'll have that button
<Bodsda> hey guys, ive got a digital camera, and the memory card has things other then photo's on it, how would i go about browsing the card, adding/removing things from it?
<AlferedHichcok> iam new at this ldap stuff. how shouldi setup the server and client in the most secure manner. so that if any other clients tries to pluge the cable to the server he wont get connected.? how do i do networking that way?
<Hal9000> oh my god
<hspaans> soto: make sure you loaded all modules needed
<Pelo> later folks
<theXorcist> luckyshot: not that I know of... but a simple apt-get should do it. Let me see if I can find something.
<arko> found
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay thanks
<stroogle> after mysql install I can't connect to it with a query browser?
<stroogle> keep getting error 2003
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone familiar with the jmicron bug?
<stroogle> checked ip addresses and they all seem fine
<mrpockets> well  I got the myth TV screen up. but I'm not sure what i'm looking at
<PriceChild> CorruptTerrorist, "the"?
<storm-zen> danand: No.  Just found out that I need to do that now.
<stroogle> can log in at the command line
<theXorcist> luckyshot: for SSH you can "sudo apt-get install ssh openssh-server"
<soto> hspaans: Installation should load the modules automatically no?
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, let me help you here - you either got it or you not got it you called that out several hours ago
<ompaul> and you since seemed to write to your disks
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay let me try that, sec
<stroogle> anyone?
<hspaans> soto: only if you run Sun Solaris 10
<theXorcist> luckyshot: that will install a secure shell client, which will give you SHELL access to your computer from another computer (like bash)
<kostkon> Bodsda, set the camera to work as a usb mass storage device and not ptp. that way you wil be able to access files other than photos.
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul, what?
<theXorcist> luckyshot: you'll need openssh-server on the computer you're going to be SSHing to
<kostkon> Bodsda, it will work as a usb drive
<soto> hspaans: I'm not running kerberos. What modules should I be looking for?
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, the bug in question - write it into google and have a look
<theXorcist> luckyshot: and keep in mind, this is only going to give you command-line access
<luckyshot> theXorcist, i want remote acess though
<Bodsda> kostkon, any idea how i would go about doing that? is it a setting on the camara?
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul, i have, several different ways to no avail
<gopp> !egroupware
<Centaur5> Does anybody know of a good program to look for deleted files on ext3 partitions?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egroupware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> !anyone > stroogle      please read pm from ubotu
<kostkon> Bodsda, yes, check you camera menus and configurations for such an option
<theXorcist> luckyshot: this is one way of remote access. Another way (which will let you use GUI) is by using VNC or RDP
<Bodsda> kostkon, cheers dude, will check now
<gopp> !egroupware
<kostkon> Bodsda, :)
<theXorcist> luckyshot: let me look up the info for RDP/VNC
<LP> is there a way to rename an interface? in my iftab I've set "eth1" but it's being called eth2... I've tried "ip link set dev eth2 name eth1", after reboot nothing has changed
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay, thanks
<Syeakey> Anyone able to tell me how I can decrease the power/effectiveness to my ATI video card on a laptop? Like how the catalyst control center could do for windows?
<danand> storm-zen - ok. you should get a new listing under the system -> preferences menu called advanced desktop appearance settings. that will take you into main config for compiz.
<speeddemon8803> gopp, if the bot doesnt respond to a command in question the first time, it could be lagging, be patient :)
<amenado> MasterMel-> I cant seem to find a bookmarked site regarding 4gig size files
<hspaans> soto: something with nfs, nfs_acl, lockd if I'm correct (I don't use Linux NFS in production)
<MrMist> I'd like to make .3gp files for my cellular, but ffmpeg in ubuntu doesn't have the correct codecs
<storm-zen> danand: Ok.  Thanks. :)
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, well get your eyes around this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<stroogle> after installing mysql i can't connect to it with an error 2003, what should i look for?
<MrMist> How can I get a hold of the amr_nb audio codec?
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul, tyvm for the link... i couldn't find a launchpad link
<ArthurArchnix> #ubuntu-offtopic
<danand> storm-zen - *advanced desktop effects settings :)
<mrpockets> when trying to set up MythTV, it says I annot connect to the database...
<hspaans> stroogle: check if you use socket of network
<zcat[1]> I have a bunch of server blades here, no cdrom drive available.. my options are USB or PXE.. what's the easiest option to get ubuntu on them?
<stroogle> hspaans - right, how?
<hischild> zcat[1], iom usb
<Hal9000> btw any idea how to playback wma in ubuntu? it searches for codecs (like it did for mp3)  but doesnt find any...
<Syeakey> Anyone able to tell me how I can decrease the power/effectiveness to my ATI video card on a laptop? Like how the catalyst control center could do for windows?:)
<hischild> !install | zcat[1]
<ompaul> !wma | Hal9000
<hspaans> stroogle: config of netstat
<Scunizi> MrMist, check out http://support.on2.com/flixengine/linux/api/group__codec__amrlavc.html
<soto> hspaans: Thanks, loading the modules did it.
<theXorcist> luckyshot: "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver xvncviewer" will install VNC viewer and server
<Bodsda> kostkon, ok, done that, but its not showing up in nautilus?
<ompaul> !test
<MrMist> Scunizi: Huh ? How does this fix ffmpeg ?
<theXorcist> luckyshot: you'll want those on both computers, the one you're viewing and the one you're viewing from
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay, whats better vnc or rdp?
<theXorcist> luckyshot: VNC is used more often.
<Scunizi> MrMist, sorry.. I came in late to the converstation.. thought you were just looking for the codec
<hspaans> soto: also check if usermapping works (it should work now if I'm not mistaken)
<Hal9000> ompaul: am i supposed to get something on !wma? didnt get anyhting
<zcat[1]> hischild, ubotu hasn't said anything.. got a URL? can I just chuck the ISO onto my USB drive somehow?
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay, do you happened to have the rdp one too?
<Hal9000> !wma
<arnducky> vnc *can* be more secure
<liquid1033>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<luckyshot> okay
<zcat[1]> !install
<theXorcist> luckyshot: You'll need the IP of the computer you want to view, and that computer will need to have the server installed
<hischild> zcat[1],  stupid bot ... i'll look, a second
<kostkon> Bodsda, hmmm. do a "lsusb" in a terminal and see if it is recognized
<chowder> can anyone help me change permissions for an external hard drive?
<amx109> which channel do i go to for help with hardy?
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay
<ompaul> Hal9000,  bot seems lagged https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Scunizi> luckyshot, both are built into ubuntu .. use Terminal Server client for access to both.
<larson9999> this locking up on me is driving me crazy
<theXorcist> luckyshot: I'm going to try to redirect you to a tutorial, because I've pretty much reached the limit of my VNC/RDP knowledge.
<hischild> zcat[1], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<zcat[1]> also I left my laptop power supply at home so I have an hour and 20 minutes to figure this out :)
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul, is it with ide drives only?
<Bodsda> kostkon, hhhmm, strange,.,.when it was told to be a camera it shows up in lsusb, if i tell it to be a disk, i doesnt, but the camera says "Establishing a connection..."
<mookid> can anyone please give me some advice - i'm looking for a really light weight irc client with a simple gui  - any ideas anyone
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, it is gone a long time ago
<Bodsda> mookid, xchat, pidgin
<hischild> zcat[1], you seen that link?
<kostkon> Bodsda, hmm. yes, that's strange.
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul, so it's fixed entirely?
<mookid> light weight? :P
<zcat[1]> hischild, reading it now..
<hspaans> mookid: empathy or pidgin
<ompaul> it should not be an issue as far as I am aware
<theXorcist> luckyshot: here's a place to start - http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps-317125.php
<Bodsda> kostkon, the camera doesnt seem to be connecting to the computer
<hischild> zcat[1], good :-)
<soto> hspaans: Sorry, I'm not too familiar with NFS. The UIDs for files are not mapped to user names if that's what you mean.
<amx109> anybody have the hardy desktop iso handy? im trying to install fro usb, using alt-iso but need the vmlinuz+initrd from desktop so i can read the vfat fs on the usb stick to mount it as a dir for the installer to see....
<zcat[1]> also when I say USB drive I really mean 1G mp3 player :)
<luckyshot> theXorcist, okay
<CorruptTerrorist> ompaul, one last question... what if if doesn't work... how do i access windows?
<hspaans> soto: no usermapping is when user soto is on server uid 1001 and on client 1002. usermapping corrects this
<zcat[1]> this might get a little weird
<theXorcist> luckyshot: hope it helps -- i gotta get back to studying for school :P
<kostkon> Bodsda, hmmmm. if you use a usb hub, try to connect it directly to the pc.
<Bodsda> kostkon, k, 1 sec
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, nothing to do with it
<hspaans> soto: don't know if it works correctly now on linux, but I only use NFS on Solaris
<amx109> zcat[1]: which release of ubuntu are you installing?
<ompaul> !ntfs > CorruptTerrorist (read the message from the bot and understand it before you ask any more)
<zcat[1]> amx109, hardly hereyet
<CorruptTerrorist> no message
<amx109> zcat[1]: using the desktop or the alternative?
<larson9999> zcat[1], can't wait for those 20 year batteries
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, please wait a moment or two
<CorruptTerrorist> !ntfs > CorruptTerrorist
<zcat[1]> amx109, probably alt, I would think
<CorruptTerrorist> nope
<ompaul> CorruptTerrorist, wait the bot is not here atm
<stroogle> hspaans - there is an entry in /etc/mysql/my.cnf that specifies the msyql.sock file which is in the right place i think
<speeddemon8803> You guys do realize that the bot is not here.
<speeddemon8803> :)
<CorruptTerrorist> ouch
<iceschade> which bot? ubotu?
<iceschade> lol
<amx109> zcat[1], ive just tried using alt. and its not going to work with an install from a vfat fs usb thing
<speeddemon8803> yes.
<hischild> iceschade, yes :(
<iceschade> it greeted me when I came in
<Thomas7> Hi @ all
<Bodsda> kostkon, ok, i get a dialog box, asking if i want to import photo's (which i dont want to do)
<iceschade> maybe... no it told someone else not to cuss
<soto> hspaans: The UIDs turn out to be the same on both systems but the file owner on the mounted NFS partition is some other UID.
<stroogle> hspaans - does that answer the question?
<iceschade> hell
<hischild> iceschade, it's not here atm :( doesnt's how for me
<amx109> zcat[1], seems they left out the kernel module for reading vfat filesystems. u get to the point in the install where it tries to mount the cdrom drive and fails.
<iceschade> wow, it IS gone.
<zcat[1]> amx109, I'll reformat it ext2 or iso if need be..
<speeddemon8803> yeah guys we said that already, hehe
<hspaans> stroogle: look for the keyword "port"
<iceschade> :D
<kostkon> Bodsda, you get the dialog even if usb disk mode? nevertheless, do you see it in nautilus now as a drive?
<kostkon> even in*
<CorruptTerrorist> right... off to boot ubuntu under wubi
<speeddemon8803> its down for a few minutes, needs a little rest time, asking it stuff gets it tired after a while ;)
<iceschade> adios everyone.
<hspaans> soto: then it should be fine
<Bodsda> kostkon, ah, yes,,cool,.,.cheers dude,.thanks alot
<hspaans> stroogle: keyword "bind-address" is the other one
<kostkon> Bodsda, nice! :)
<Odd-rationale> You know when you shut the lid of your laptop, the backlighting turns off. How do I query when that happens? I'm writing a shell script that would like to use that information. Thanks!
<amx109> zcat[1], was just a headsup. im sat here in the middle of an install hoping someone around here will chuck me the files i need. really dont wanna d/l the desktop iso for two files
<Thomas7> I try to share my internet connection with other computers in a LAN does someone know how to do this i'm trying now for about 5 hours
<soto> hspaans: Alright, thanks for your help
<Bodsda> kostkon, dont suppose you know anything about 'mobile phone games' do you?
<hspaans> soto: np
<speeddemon8803> !hi | all
<zcat[1]> amx109, what two files?
<CorruptTerrorist> where is bot?
<MasterMel> amenado: ok no problem.. i will google for it asswell.. thnx
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, hey dude
<speeddemon8803> crap...still not in this room :P
<speeddemon8803> it came in beginners so i know its back somewhere.
<Suhail> Hi guys, So I have vista installed right now and I want to install ubuntu but I don't want to get rid of windows for now
<Bodsda> CorruptTerrorist, the bot is called 'ubotu'
<speeddemon8803> Hey bodsda :)
<Suhail> So there's two options
<CorruptTerrorist> Bodsda, i know
<Suhail> and the default seems to erase everything and install on the main harddrive index
<hischild> Suhail, try to keep it all one a single line :-)
<kostkon> Bodsda, not really. do you mean java (j2me) games? do you have a problem installing them, e.g. using bluetooth? I actually only know how to program in j2me
<altermd> hello world, I just try Irc to day.
<Suhail> And the other is manual
<CorruptTerrorist> !wubi | Suhail
<Suhail> heh
<CorruptTerrorist> phail
<speeddemon8803> The bot is down for some maintenance i believe.
<mrpockets> Suhail, you need to either use two HDDs
<mrpockets> or two partitions
<amx109> zcat[1]: vmlinuz and initrd.img
<speeddemon8803> hold on guys, it will be back in a few minutes im sure :)
<__mikem> CorruptTerrorist: ubotu aint here right now
<CorruptTerrorist> Suhail, you could use wubi if you wanted to test for a while
<kostkon> Bodsda, but I ran j2me only on a palm pda
<mrpockets> but dualbooting on one HDD if you've already got windows installed is a sonuvabitch
<Bodsda> kostkon, the games that are preloaded on my phone are (.jad) formats, do you know what it stands for, and where i can get (.jad) games?
<Sidney> boa noite
<Syeakey> I want to decrease the power my video card uses, how can I do that?
<Suhail> mrpockets: I have 1 partion and have freespace on it. I want to install ubuntu towards that free space.
<hischild> Suhail, how much free space?
<Suhail> 30 GB
<mrpockets> then you'll need to reallocate that freespace into a seperate partition
<stroogle> hspaans - it has port 3306 which is right i think, and socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock, the bind-address is the localhost 127.0.0.1
<hischild> Suhail, then you can just install it. be sure during installation NOT to remove the partition.
<dhanar_10> how can i check whether an ntp server is active or not?
<Suhail> Honestly, everytime I enter the partition utility for the ubuntu install package I get scared of ruining my Windows =()
<mrpockets> hischild, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets: Dual boot..It is not hard at all... Please watch the language
<hischild> Suhail, there's nothing to be afraid off.
<hischild> mrpockets, what's up?
<kostkon> Bodsda, actually they are java games. you could find many on the net, although most of them for a price (through the maker of the game or a mobile provider). In most cases you just need to upload them to the phone.
<mrpockets> if hes got one partition with Vista on it and 30 gigs free space, he cant install Ubuntu onto the freespace of that partition...
<hspaans> stroogle: and skip-networking has been commented out? then "netstat -na | grep 3306" should show something listening
<hischild> mrpockets, why not?
<speeddemon8803> ok....this is weird...
<kostkon> Bodsda, in most cases wil consist of one jad and one jar file, if I'm right
<Suhail> hischild: When I run the install it has the default checked off but it seems like it's install ubuntu on the 90 GB of space I have with windows on it will just erase it...
 * speeddemon8803 looks around
<hischild> Suhail, a second please
<Bodsda> kostkon, ok, so can all modern('ish) phones handle java games, and do wou know where i could find some documentation on this?
<hischild> mrpockets, why would he not be able to install ubuntu?
<Sidney> #ubuntu-br
<zcat[1]> amx109, http://kiwiarena.net.nz/files/hardy/  -- hardy a5 i386 desktop cd mounted by loopback, grab whatever you need.
<mrpockets> first of all, its most likely an NTFS partition...
<Suhail> It is.
<hischild> mrpockets, i'm sure it's an ntfs partition vista is isntalled on
<mrpockets> right...
<sc0tch> Is there an aptitude console command that will show all installed packages that have an update available after doing an aptitude update? (I'm used to a GUI graphical update manager showing what packages have updates, but now need to use only console)
<hischild> mrpockets, but that doesn't make a difference at all, since he installs it on the _free_ space he has, which is a total of 30gb
<mrpockets> yeah
<tony379> Hi I'm in panic here, new to Ubuntu 201cFeisty201d, a quick question...how do I display a list of recently installed applications, don't need lots of detail, just name and date installed. Thankful for any assistance.
<mrpockets> for one, I'm pretty sure Ubuntu won't install on an NTFS partition
<Suhail> hischild: Verdict?
<danbhfive> tony379: i can kinda help, can you give more reasons why you need this?
<mrpockets> seccondly, theres ALREADY a freaken OS on that partition..
<Suhail> hischild: Right now my whole parition is one big ass 93 GB one with vista on it, how do I go forth?
<stroogle> hspaans - nothing about skip-networking that's not commented out - netstat -na | grep 3306 shows  'tcp blah blah LISTEN'
<kostkon> Bodsda, yes all new phones can run them, in one way or another. some games run only on some specific phones. I don't actually have a good documentation site to give you but by doing a detailed google search you will find useful things :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets: The installer will shrink the ntfs and create the ubuntu and swap partitions.. please dont give out incorrect advice
<HinHin> hmm... mrpockets it's possible to run ubuntu in windows :P
<HinHin> vmware :P
<danand> sc0tch - you can just do a sudo apt-get -s upgrade | less. this will only simulate an upgrade ie list the packages to be upgraded.
<hischild> mrpockets, he has vista on a partition. NEXT to that partition he has _free_ space. This means _NO_ file system on it. He can create a new partition on it as ext3 and install grub with it and boot both right?
<stroogle> hspaans - nothing about skip-networking that's not commented out - netstat -na | grep 3306 shows  'tcp blah blah LISTEN'
<hischild> mrpockets, or am i missing one magic part that blows it up?
<mrpockets> right
<__mikem> HinHin: go with Virtual Box, vmware server isn't that good
<Suhail> hischild: I have ONE parition that's 93 GB with vista on it.
<mrpockets> i wasnt aware Ubuntus installer automaticly reallocates it..
<hspaans> stroogle: then you should be able to connect, but permissions within mysql may be incorrect
<hischild> Suhail, do you have free space next to vista? y/n
<stroogle> hspaans - permissions eh?  what to check?
<Suhail> hischild: This is new newbie but vista tells me I have 30 GB left =)
<tony379> somebody installed new sofware and didn't tell me what? Something related to ALSA
<Suhail> hischild: And ubuntu says I have 30 GB unused on that partition
<hischild> mrpockets, ok i take it back, you're right. This is goin to be fun.
<HinHin> __mikem, Virtual box... hmm... haven't heard of it
<HinHin> i'll take a look
<Bodsda> kostkon, cool,.,. just 1 more thin,.,.is it possible to convert a gameboy rom into a java format, and the game still work?
<mrpockets> hischild, lol its cool. I just didn't know if i'ev been smokign too much pot or what
<Suhail> hischild: This is easy for me if I had seperated out 10 GB before but instead I just allocated it all to vista :-\
<hischild> Suhail, i now see what mrpockets was saying. He was saying you have 30gb free on that partition. It means ubuntu will try to shrink your vista partition and use the reallocated space for it.
<amx109> zcat[1]: grabbed the files i needed, thank you very much
<danbhfive> !who > tony379 please you my name, I missed your message, but I have something coming
<Suhail> hischild: Is it possible to take the 30 GB of freespace and allocate some of it in a NEW partition for ubuntu without pwning my windows?
<danbhfive> ls --help
<hspaans> stroogle: is this an upgrade or a new installation?
<danbhfive> wc
<hischild> Suhail, the installer will try to shrink the partition windows is on and then create a new partition using the space it freed up.
<Suhail> hischild: The default option seems like it installs over everything.
<hischild> Suhail, there is however the risk that windows won't like it and complain a lot with the risk of reinstallation.
<hischild> Suhail, no, default is to reallocate. The second and third are to use the full drive, cq use lvm on the full drive
<Suhail> hischild: I read vista automatically shrinks so you don't have to worry =)
<hischild> Suhail, ok
<nickrud> Suhail: not to butt in here, but to butt in here: I'd recommend using vista's partition shrinker to make the space if you're worried at all. Then just point the ubuntu installer at the free space left over
<Suhail> hischild: There's only a second option, not a third.
<kostkon> Bodsda, I don't think so. but a java gameboy emulator may exist that will allow you to play gameboy games on your mobile, for example. I don't really know if such an emulator for mobile phones exists, I just throw it as an idea. you could do a google search for java emulators
<stroogle> hspaans - new on a fresh 7.10 ubuntu install
<Suhail> hischild: The second option = manual
<hischild> Suhail, i have 4 or 5 options ...
<hischild> Suhail, but i'm thinking in the lines of alternate install cd ... that's probably different
<hischild> Suhail, then use the first one :-)
<zcat[1]> cool, should have hardy on a stick pretty soon now :)
<mrunagi> is there a command to see all about the cpu im running?
<Suhail> hischild: I have -> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386
<Bodsda> kostkon, some m8's of mine, have been given a gameboy game, that works on phones, but i cant find the guy who did all the work, so i cant find out how he did it,.,. anyway, thanks for your help m8!! ;~)
<hischild> Suhail, i usually install using the alternate cd :-)
<daedalus2_> mrangi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<atheodo> hi from maryland usa
<hspaans> stroogle: check if commandline options work or else the mysql forum may be a better place to continue your journey (you're not alone with these issues)
<danbhfive> tony379: try this: ls -tlu /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mrunagi> ty
<Suhail> hischild: When you d-click install, it only presents 2 options, default which makes it seem like you're install on top of your whole partition and manual which lets you play around
<stroogle> hspaans - ok dude, thanks for time :)
<hspaans> np
<atheodo> i need some help with activation my soundcard on an inspiron e521
<phuzion> For some reason, all of my files on my desktop are showing the same generic file icon, anyone know how to fix this?
<Suhail> hischild: Mind screenshotting what you see, I really would rather not go through the headache of fucking up :P
<kostkon> Bodsda, no problem! happy that I helped you :)
<Bodsda> atheodo, what do you mean "activation" ?
<zcat[1]> damn laptop keeps trying to connect to all the wifi points around here, had to turn wifi off
<atheodo> i installed 7.10
<hischild> Suhail, you can try to play around using manual. There you can shrink your current partition in size. Then use the newly freed space to install ubuntu.
<Suhail> hischild: What's better for me? this desktop build or your alternate cd?
<nickrud> phuzion: try selecting a different icon theme, system->prefs->appearance, custom button
<atheodo> it says that it cannot find any sound compatible device
<Bodsda> kostkon, can finally get music on my phone!!! ;~)
<hischild> Suhail, what do you want me to screenshot?
<Suhail> hischild: What you see for installing ubuntu on top of something
<hischild> Suhail, no, it's that i know the menu's of the alternate from my head, just not the desktop :-)
<atheodo> i get s speaker icon but with the stop sign on it
<Suhail> hischild: oh...
<hischild> Suhail, you can just install using desktop :-)
<Bodsda> atheodo, ok, can you use my name in your post plz, so i dont miss them,. and type      asoundconf list        into a terminal, tell me the output
<Suhail> hischild: Via the first option?
<phuzion> nickrud, didn't do anything
<reportingsjr> Is there a way to convert a .avi file to .flv?
<hischild> Suhail, first option --> ?? (type it please)
<zcat[1]> reportingsjr, upload it to gootube ?
<nickrud> phuzion: alt-f2 killall nautilus, that should cause it to restart and reread it's config.
<zcat[1]> reportingsjr, I think ffmpeg does that conversion.. or vlc perhaps
<Suhail> hischild: http://content.zdnet.com/2346-12554_22-171001-7.html
<atheodo> bodsda: i have the sound speaker icon on my desktop (gnome) but it has a stop sign on it and when I try to go to properties it says that no compatible devices are found, is ther a usb system i can get to have sound on the computer?
<reportingsjr> zcat[1], it's ~634 mb, a movie
<HinHin> reportingsjr, yes there is
<reportingsjr> will it make it any bigger?
<Suhail> hischild: Hence why I am scared: "Guided - use entire disk"
<HinHin> I've seen apps around for it
<reportingsjr> sweet
<reportingsjr> HinHin, know the name?
<phuzion> wee, thanks, nickrud
<Suhail> hischild: Except I am not using VMWare, I am using my drive :P
<zcat[1]> reportingsjr, ffmpeg, and there's a fron ent I think named winff, it's not in repos tho
<HinHin> reportingsjr, depends what attributes you append to it
<HinHin> reportingsjr, :( unfortunely no...
<reportingsjr> HinHin, Ok
<reportingsjr> I'm trying to put a movie on my phone
<kostkon> Bodsda, :)
<hischild> Suhail, i understand. Don't use guided, go for manual.
<reportingsjr> only 1gb of space
<Suhail> hischild: lol, oh man...
<reportingsjr> zcat[1], thanks!
<Suhail> hischild: You just almost effed me :P
<hischild> haha
<hischild> Suhail, it will _always_ ask for confirmation. Report back when it does :p
<Suhail> hischild: Problem with manual is, can you seperate space from space already used by vista? =\
<hischild> Suhail, we're about to find out :-)
<Suhail> hischild: Well it's free space
<zcat[1]> reportingsjr, if you're converting for phone you'll probably want to convert the resolution and bitrate down, so it will end up heaps smaller
<pliumbum> hi, can anybody tell me if it is possible to reach your ntfs data from ubuntu when you have two OS - windows and ubuntu?
<Suhail> I don't know how to take off a chunk =(
<hischild> Suhail, there's a difference between free space and free space
<Bodsda> atheodo, type lsusb, and pastebin the output
<Suhail> hischild: That's really encouraging :P
<reportingsjr> zcat[1], How much worse will it make it look?
<nickrud> pliumbum: yes, you should end up with an icon of your windows drive on the desktop
<zcat[1]> reportingsjr, If you do it right it will look as good as your phone screen can display.. iow crap :)
<Bodsda> kostkon, ;-)
<reportingsjr> haha
<hischild> you know what, you got about 15 minutes? i'll get virtualbox up with a copy of desktop installer
<hischild> Suhail, ^
<hischild> Suhail, then we can go step by step :-)
<pliumbum> nickrud, should it appear automatically after installing ubuntu? I have never before used two OS on the same comp. Though I am familiar with both windows and ubuntu
<Suhail> Okay so does anyone here know how to seperate unused space by vista so you can repartion it? =(
<nickrud> pliumbum: yes
<zcat[1]> 50 minutes left...
<Suhail> hischild: maybe...I'll...just wait to buy a mac...
<zcat[1]> the race is on.. which will end first? putting the ISO on my mp3 player or the laptop battery...
<Suhail> hischild: lol
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: Yes. But I need to find the link, can yo hang on a sec?
<batma8> anyone in here runing gutsy on macbook v2 a1181??
<pliumbum> nickrud: I see.. and I will also be able to write into my windows disk? And what about vice versa - will windows read ext3?
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: Cuz the instructions are a bit longish....
<Suhail> ArthurArchnix: Sure
<hischild> Suhail, you can do that. I'm just trying to make sure you don't screw up doing something that i could've prevented ;-)
<Odd-rationale> pliumbum: Yes. but not vice versa
<tkooda> are there (ubntu-server-7.10-i386.iso) kernel boot args that will let me install via serial console?
<nickrud> pliumbum: yes, you can write to ntfs. if you get the driver from fs-driver.org , you can use the ext3 partition in windows as well
<amx109> zcat[1]: sods law battery will die as you unmounting the usb drive and waiting for the cache to be flushed..
<tim167> i want to move all jpgs in a folder, but i get 'argument list too long' if i do mv *.jpg ... how can I move many files at once ? thanks
<IndyGunFreak> pliumbum, i believe there's a program you can use on windows, to write to ext3..
<hspaans> ext2explorer
<zcat[1]> amx109, yeah, fully expecting that
<nickrud> explore2fs you mean. Reads only
<zcat[1]> woot.. apparently done!
<nickrud> zcat[1]: stick your finger in the power supply socket, you might just give it enough milliamps ...
<zcat[1]> looking around the office to see if anything else here has an 18v power supply I can borrow..
<pliumbum> you see, i have two hdds, 14 gb and 200 gb. So I guess the best for me should be to put windows into the big one and ubuntu into the small one, and in ubuntu I could use them both, while in windows the majority of the file space. agree? :)
<hischild> Suhail, if you want you can go ahead. If someone else knows the menu as well, they can jump in here. Untill then i'll get it up and running in vmware which is about 10 minutes out :-)
<zcat[1]> Oh well, in theory this should boot now
<tim167> how do i move ±7000 jpgs to another folder ? mv *.jpg doesn't work , thanks
<nickrud> pliumbum: sounds like a plan :)
<hspaans> married
<hspaans> #lart cat and mouse
<amx109> bugger. the initrd transplant didnt work
<pliumbum> thanks you guys :) i, being a ubuntu user, am trying to install ubuntu into my girlfriend's comp :)
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: Sorry... I was sure I'd posted about this before.
<luigi_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Odd-rationale> pliumbum: Be careful with that... :)
<ArthurArchnix> Ok, here's what I learned after dual-booting with vista for a year and reinstall everything three times.
<reportingsjr> zcat[1], what should I pet the bitrate and such at?
<Suhail> ArthurArchnix: I might dangerously play with partition magic...
<reportingsjr> put*
<prince_jammys> tim167: for f in *.jpg; do mv "$f" /folder/path; done
<pliumbum> oh, she asked me to do this, after when her windows refused for about two hours
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: Windows doesn't like to be resized to less than 60% of it's partition size. So, if you've got a 100GB partition, it will never let you resize below 60GB. Vista is even worse... :(   Anyway, what you want to do
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: No... not that... not yet.
<pliumbum> refused to boot*
<JDStone> I'm running Ubuntu server edgy and was wondering how to make my external USB hard drive auto mount when I plug it in?
<prince_jammys> tim167: try cp instead of mv to test it
<tim167> prince_jammys ok thanks, i will !
<Suhail> ArthurArchnix: Sounds like it's smart to think ahead of time and partition two spaces =\
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: I should probably ask more questions... I've done things before, but whether I can help you or not depends on what you're doing. Whats' your setup? HD size? partition for Vista? what do you want? Dual-boot? what's the primary OS? Anything else I should know?
<YahooLaptop> are there drivers in the linux kernel that support the Realtek 8187B wireless drivers?
<karl_> i'm getting the ./configure error "configure:1782: error: C compiler cannot create executables but I have Build-essential installed"; anyone know how to remedy?
<jarrettgreen_> if I have typed su and the passwrd to get to root, how do I go back to my other username?
<Odd-rationale> jarrettgreen_: exit
<Suhail> ArthurArchnix: 93 GB's of space, 30GB is free, dual boot, vista is primary os
<karl_> jarrettgreen_: or you can do a CTRL-D
<aloee> #salamanca
<weeman13221> cany anyone here help with some xorg.conf issues im having with nvidia software?
<lan-marie> does anyone know of a fix for fglrx drivers and getting suspend/hibernate to work on a laptop?
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: And you want ubuntu in the 30 GB you've already freed up? So.. you'll be using vista mainly, but you want to have some space to play with ubuntu?
<Suhail> ArthurArchnix: I probably just want to put it with 20 GB's of space but yeah, play.
<Suhail> ArthurArchnix: Eventually, move to
<Bodsda> How would i o about converting file.flv to file.3gp? what program can do this?
<Bodsda> go*
<erUSUL> Bodsda: ffmpeg maybe
<Bodsda> erUSUL, ive tried using that b4, and couldnt get my head around it
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i increase the screen resolution?
 * Bodsda needs to fix his im talkin fingers
<erUSUL> Bodsda: ffmpeg -i file.flv file.3gp  ??
<AlferedHichcok> how to make ldap network having windows (client)account folders in a linux server (openldap) so that everytime client boots. it has to auth from server?
<Bodsda> erUSUL, ok, il give it a go, cheers
<erUSUL> CorruptTerrorist: System>Admin>screen and graphics
<CorruptTerrorist> erUSUL, it's not there. i'm using 7.04
<erUSUL> !fixres | CorruptTerrorist
<eagleamon> Hi everyone.
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> CorruptTerrorist: or you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<eagleamon> I'm experimenting some troubles with the suspend function, could someone help me ?
<anaxagorus> i am trying to connect to my ubuntu box via secure ftp -- what is the default port?
<CorruptTerrorist> what does that do?
<cambazz> what do we do when something is wrong and the X is not working correctly. I can login but nothing comes up in my X
<erUSUL> CorruptTerrorist: reconfigre the xserver autodetecting as much info as it can
<cambazz> (X starts, but no menu)
<philphoto> help with usb problem:  no usbdevfs in new installation of 7.10
<reportingsjr> ah poo
<Odd-rationale> Bodsda: Or you can use an online service: http://zamzar.com/ and they e-mail the file right back to you in a few minutes!
<reportingsjr> Can I convert a .flv into a .swf?
<Bodsda> Odd-rationale, coolio,.,.cheers dude,
<cambazz> ctrl alt f1 does not work
<cambazz> like in other linuxes
<karl_> try killing X
<karl_> ctrl-alt-bkspc
<NB2000> Whats up with this router DCCExploit?
<cambazz> ctrl alt backspace?
<karl_> y
<cambazz> yes - when I kill it I get the same
<erUSUL> cambazz: boot into recovery mode and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<anaxagorus> sorry -- default port for sftp
<NB2000> Is it my wireless router or this linux router?
<reportingsjr> Can I convert a .flv into a .swf?
<cambazz> thanks erusul
<Bodsda> erUSUL, Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<daedalus2_> anax: default port for sftp = 22
<ArthurArchnix> Suhail: Ok... well, here's what I'd do... IDEALLY... 1) backup my data. 2) reinstall vista. 3) update, install all programs, turn off system restore, delete update files (they're hidden). 4) reboot make sure everything works good. I've got no personal files on the system yet. (Let's say after reboot you find that Vista is using 12GB, I'll continue with that in mind). 5) Resize vista partition - how? {define desired size (say, 20GB, based on a 12GB in
<NB2000> Default port is same as SSH port I believe.
<ArthurArchnix> 6) Now you've got your ideal 20GB vista install. Create a 10GB ubuntu install using gparted. Create 10GB ext3 space, then make the rest ntfs, all using gparted.
<anaxagorus> it's port 22 -- for those who care . ..
<NB2000> anaxagorus thought so :)
<jarrettgreen_> how can I as root, search my entire system to find the file source_cache?
<hspaans> philphoto: what doesn't work?
<jarrettgreen_> or multiplies of it
<ArthurArchnix> 7) now you've got 20GB clean vista install, 10GB of ext3 (for future ubuntu use) and the rest (ntfs).
<philphoto> hspaans:  I have NO usb at all
<erUSUL> Bodsda: i found this on google ffmpeg -i temp.avi -acodec amr_nb -ab 32 -ac 1 -ar 8000 -vcodec h263 -s qcif -r 10 temp.3gp
<mavi-> jarrettgreen_: find / -type f -name "source_cache"
<Bodsda> jarrettgreen, sudo locate source_cache
<mavi-> locate dont look everywhere tho
<erUSUL> jarrettgreen_: locate source_cache
<prince_jammys> mavi-: do sudo find as above
<Bodsda> erUSUL, this is why i dont like ffmpeg,.,.thanks anyway but im gonna use the online converter,.,.cheers ;~)
<ArthurArchnix> 8) Use PING (ping is not ghost -- google it) to create your very own bootable vista restore DVD. Very easy to do. This step is optional... but given how much goes wrong with windows, recommended.
<ArthurArchnix> :)
<panfist> hi im pretty new to linux and i think im getting some performance problems...2.4ghz pentium4, 1gig ram, 9800XT 256mb RAM and i get about 10fps in the game frets on fire. i thought the video card was the problem so i popped in a 9800xt instead of the geforce4200 i was using before. both times i thought i was using proprietary drivers, both times i got awful 10fps performance even at 640x480
<ArthurArchnix> 9) Install ubuntu to 10GB space.
<prince_jammys> mavi-: sorry, wrong person
<hspaans> philphoto: and how did you detect that?
<YahooLaptop> are there drivers in the linux kernel that support the Realtek 8187B wireless drivers?
<leprasmurf> hello all. is there a way to disable cd autorun from console?
<philphoto> hspaans:  first it was I noticed dead usb mouse, then I tested other dev's.  nothing works
<ArthurArchnix> 10) Add files to the remaining space... personal files, which are now accessible to either Vista or Ubuntu. Whichever you decide to use. And if you decide to upgrade to the newest version of UBuntu, or maybe switch to Suse, or Fedora, then you just delete Ubuntu, install the other OS, and bam ... all your files are there. Vista is there. Easy peasy.
<jarrettgreen_> I'm guessing if I type a locate, and nothing happens, and it just gives me a new clena command line prompt - nothing was found? It doesn't tell me nothing was found?
<oddchild> Hello all, a friend of mine has a compaq nc6000 his computer takes 5 minutes to get into ubuntu. Does any one have any suggestions? I have tried turning off his wifi, removing CD etc...
<erUSUL> jarrettgreen_: yes
<hspaans> philphoto: does lsmod shows any modules loaded
<Bodsda> jarrettgreen, nothing was found = correct
<philphoto> hspaans: lshw still detects hardware, but find usbdevfs returns nothign
<hspaans> usbdevfs is 2.4 kernel
<philphoto> hspaans:  wait one
<zcat[1]> argh!! server can only do pxe boot ..
<amx109> zcat[1]: kinda stuffed ure plans then?
<stroogle> permissions...i want to make a backup of my.cnf and edit it.  how can i rename it?  i've tried sudo rename my.cnf my.cnf.bk
<YahooLaptop> stroogle - mv or cp
<jole> greetings!
<YahooLaptop> stroogle - mv to "rename" a file and cp to "backup" a file
<philphoto> hspaans: lsmod shows usbcore   and ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd
<dal1> hey, i have 7.10.  why doesn't my add/remove applications utility work?
<Odd-rationale> dal1: Any error messages?
<Bodsda> dal1, because its broken? use synaptic or apt-get
<oddchild> Hello all, a friend of mine has a compaq nc6000 his computer takes 5 minutes to get into ubuntu. Does any one have any suggestions? I have tried turning off his wifi, removing CD etc...
<hspaans> philphoto: df shows udev?
<Bodsda> oddchild, readahead, i think, speeds up boot process
<Bodsda> !readahead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readahead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gopp> what the best way and easyiest way to make ubuntu in to a domain controller
<philphoto> hspaans:  background is that I had hdd crash last week & i'm using my ide drive which was formerly dual-boot windoze.  the crashed hdd i had to disable in bios & reload linux on the drove operating now, but has no usb.
<oddchild> how Bodsda ?
<philphoto> hspaans: no udev
<memento> hello somebody experience with MoBlock ???
<Bodsda> oddchild, well, i think 7.10 already has it,.,. but im not even sure if readahead is the correct name
<Bodsda> !find readahead
<oddchild> he has 7.10 :)
<hspaans> philphoto: no udev is your issue
<ubotu> Found: readahead, readahead-list
<CorruptTerrorist> it didn't work
<CorruptTerrorist> xserver crashed
<Bodsda> !info readahead | oddchild
<oddchild> how do you do that?
<ubotu> oddchild: readahead (source: readahead-list): read files into the page cache. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.20050517.0220-0ubuntu11 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 152 kB
<philphoto> hspaans: how to rectify?
<oddchild> how do you install that?
<Bodsda> oddchild, do you have access to your m8's comp atm?
<oddchild> yes
<oddchild> right by me
<hspaans> philphoto: udev handles your device mappings and module loading including usb
<oddchild> he is in windows because it takes so long to get to ubuntu :o
<Bodsda> oddchild, first see wheter or not he already has it       locate readahead
<oddchild> im getting him to restart to unbuntu
<oddchild> how do i do that?
<oddchild> under syn pack manager?
<philphoto> hspaans: how to fix?
<Bodsda> !enter | oddchild
<ubotu> oddchild: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CorruptTerrorist> i need to download the geforce 8800gt drivers
<Bodsda> oddchild, in the terminal type        locate readahead
<Robert125> I'm trying to convince someone ubuntu's besser than Windows, what are really good reasons?
<oddchild> okay
<JDStone> Robert125: it's Linux
<CorruptTerrorist> !nvidia
<JDStone> period!
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hspaans> philphoto: sudo /etc/init.d/udev start may help
<oddchild> how will i know if it is installed?
<speeddemon8803> Rober125: its linux, its stable...period.
<Odd-rationale> Robert125: You might want to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bodsda> Robert125, please dont do that, just show it to them, and let them make up their own mind, dont force ubuntu onto people
<daedalus2_> robert125 : not virus prone like windoze.
<hspaans> philphoto: but your install may be fubar
<Bodsda> but all these points are very true
<Bodsda> oddchild, if the       locate readahead            gives any output, then he's already got it
<Robert125> ok, thaks for first
<karl_> Robert125: it has a penguin mascot instead of a butterfly/window
<karl_> that's why i use it
<oddchild> okay
<leprasmurf> hey all, where are the cd/dvd autoload settings stored for gnome...headless mythbuntu system, autoloads cd/dvd behind the mythtv system
<philphoto> hspaans: fail
 * Bodsda thinks karl_ has got his priorities spot on
<Robert125> He asked me
<speeddemon8803> Heh bodsda :)
<pliumbum> one more thing: after installing both OS, does grub set itself up automatically?
<hspaans> philphoto: get your livecd and do a fresh install, best option if your not a die hard
<karl_> puppy linux comes with a puppy wallpaper instead of rolling hills...you could throw that in his face
<CTho> when i try to enable compiz with my nforce binary-driver system, window titles flash a few times and then nothing happens
<hspaans> philphoto: most likely other things may be fubar as well
<CorruptTerrorist> are there drivers for an 8800 gt?
<Eyemean> hellow quick question, i might be getting company laptop to use, but wanted to put ubuntu on it, can i do this and then revert it back to original wen i have to return it?
<CTho> hmmm, gnome compiz preferences sees the wrong graphics card - it sees my PCIE card rather than the oboard
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, ;~)
<philphoto> I just DID this install.  this is fresh one.
<philphoto> hspaans: i don't really need that computer up right now, but it's more convenient than using laptop for all work
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i increase my resolution to 1680x1050?
<karl_> Eyemean: as long as you are confident installing the original OS back on there and installing drivers for the hardware
<hspaans> philphoto: then check your logs in /var/log to see more details
<Bodsda> Eyemean, only if you either 1. get the cd and registration keys -- 2. keep the original instlation
<sudobash> CT you still here?
<Flannel> Eyemean: dualboot and then put it back (you'll need to be able to fix the MBR)
<karl_> yeah, need to install the keys too
<Eyemean> i probably wouldnt be givine original cd, that what i would need to do flannel
<karl_> i would just talk with your tech administrator and ask if it is okay
<karl_> they might have some kind of policy against it
<philphoto> hspaans: in /var/log dir, what to look for?
<Eyemean> how would i do that flannel?
<Flannel> !dualboot | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sudobash> MBR can be fixed easily with Super Grub Disk SGD
 * Bodsda loves the way linux is used above to fix windows
<Flannel> Eyemean: you'll want to backup the MBR (with Smart Boot Manager, perhaps) if you don't have any other method of restoring it
<Eyemean> i know how to dual boot flannel, just dont know about fixing the mbr so its the same as wen i got it
<karl_> you just overwrite grub with the microsoft bootloader
<karl_> in the mbr
<Flannel> Eyemean: Smart boot manager (when you boot it from a floppy/whatever) can make a backup of the MBR, and can restore said backup as well
<karl_> and then adjust it to point to the original partition
<Bodsda> Eyemean, or, you could swap the hard drives, for one of yours, then put theirs back when returning it
<Flannel> Eyemean: or, if you have *any* windows disc, you can do it there as well (and there's probably other utilities that do the same)
<hspaans> philphoto: check the files in there and look for any error messages, syslog and messages may be a good start
<Eyemean> cheers flannel, bodsda, is smart bootmanager free?
<Flannel> Eyemean: yep
<Eyemean> cheers flannel, i'll probably do that then
<CorruptTerrorist> does all software on linux have to be free?
<Eyemean> nice one
<Flannel> Eyemean: http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<Flannel> CorruptTerrorist: No
<Robert125> Thanks from my friend
<Bodsda> Odd-rationale, how long should a 10mb film from flv to 3gp take to convert and get the email from zamzar?
<wall1> can anyone give me a good linux version of ssh secure shell client?
<Indiadev_Techie>  CorruptTerrorist: not all r free...
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<karl_> wall1: openssh-client
<Bodsda> Eyemean, no probs ;~)
 * hspaans sees his timezone suggests its time for some sleep
<wall1> is it in the repos?
<karl_> yes
<Indiadev_Techie>  CorruptTerrorist: but most of them are....FREEE !!! thanx to opensource community....
<CorruptTerrorist> heh ok Indiadev_Techie
<Odd-rationale> Bodsda: hmm. I would guess around 5 min? Also depends on your internet speed connection.
<wall1> ok how do i use it?
<oddchild> Hello again, he does not have lookahead
<wall1> is it a gui or command line?
<Flannel> wall1: ssh [args]
<karl_> command line
<pidix> how can i show in command line the Ubuntu name version?
<Flannel> wall1: ssh is, by definition, command line
<Flannel> pidix: lsb_release -a
<Bodsda> Odd-rationale, 2mb line - took 5 mins to upload the file though,.,.
<pidix> thanks Flannel
<karl_> one might argue that putty has a gui
<jumbers> Every time my computer's screen is locked, it changes the Wireless connection to a wired connection. I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1420 with Ubuntu preinstalled. Does anybody know if this is a known bug?
<oddchild> Hello all, a friend of mine has a compaq nc6000 his computer takes 5 minutes to get into ubuntu. Does any one have any suggestions? I have tried turning off his wifi, removing CD etc... lookahead is not instaled.
<Bodsda> oddchild, did you check for readahead?
<karl_> oddchild: is his install on an old, slow harddrive?
<oddchild> It is a new computer
<up_the_irons> anyone know how i can set the X11 background to a .jpeg ? (I'm not running gnome or anything, just wmii, so I need the raw command)
<Indiadev_Techie> oddchild: but does he have enuf ram on his pc ???
<NB2000> putty gui.  Hmm.  Well sort of...
<oddchild> Yep
<Odd-rationale> Bodsda: Is it converting right now? I usually doesn't take long for it to end up in your inbox - provided you entered the correct email address.
<oddchild> It runs XP normally without any problems. He does not want to use XP but it won' tlet him get into ubuntu that easily
<Dingsbumps> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to backup (copy) dvds? k9copy's estimated time is 15 hours, I'm not sure why.
<oddchild> It runs normal once he gets into ubuntu, but the boot time is still around 5 minutes
<philphoto> hspaans:  time to reinstall.
<karl_> up_the_irons: feh might do that for you
<hspaans> oddchild: check for process that do dns lookups and are not aware of networkmanager like sendmail and ntp
<karl_> up_the_irons: feh comes with aterm, i believe
<oddchild> okay
<hspaans> philphoto: good luck
<Bodsda> Odd-rationale, its been about ten mins since it said the file was uploaded succesfully,. i still have no email
<up_the_irons> karl_: ok, i'll check that out thanks
<Bodsda> addi is correct
<oddchild> vino server is there... i am not sure what that is.
<joshritger> can I use an old install of ubuntu on new hardware? or will I have to reinstall. I had hardware failure and was wondering if i put new hardware in such as cpu, mobo and ram if i need to do a clean install?
<jlulian38> Is there a way to convert ext3 to FAT32 without destroying all the data? :/
<philphoto> hspaans:  after check, the machine is frozen.  restarted X and stuck on login
<jlulian38> Or do I have to like back-up/obliterate and format?
<oddchild> BTW, thanks hspaans for your help
 * Bodsda is confused, he went on holiday for 2 weeks, when he came back, all the questions started getting harder!!
<philphoto> hspaans: ouch.
<hspaans> jlulian38: back-up and format is your way, sorry
<NB2000> Bodsda No More Vacations. :)
<hspaans> oddchild: np
<philphoto> hspaans:   thx for the help
<tego> i cant see now my network MSHOME
<Bodsda> NB2000, ~)
<hspaans> philphoto: np and good luck
<Odd-rationale> Bodsda: Patience. If you want, you can try another online service http://media-convert.net/ This one doesn't requre an email. Instead you download the resulting file from a link provided.
<oddchild> hspaans, do I need to install lookahead on his box?
<Bodsda> Odd-rationale, i think i got the addi wrong (:-() trying again, but if no joy, then il try that one, thanks m8
<CorruptTerrorist> how do you end xserver?
<hspaans> oddchild: I don't know and I'm not going to find out (I'm on my way to sleep)
<oddchild> hspaans,  thanks, anywho.  . .
<mrpockets> I accidently clicked on GlDesktop under system>preferances and now a lot of my compiz stuff isnt working
<mrpockets> any idead?
<ComradeMirror> Oh god
<ComradeMirror> Oh wait nevermind it fixed itself
 * LoooooongCat is looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong
<DOOM_NX> hi guys, i got a problem...
<mrpockets> don't we all
<karl_> my kidneys are failing
<Odd-rationale> !ask | DOOM_NX
<ubotu> DOOM_NX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LoooooongCat> !ops Odd-rationale
<towlie> whats the compiz fusion related channel ?
<towlie> is it still #ubuntu-effects
<Odd-rationale> towlie: #compiz-fusion
<LoooooongCat> #compiz-fusion
<skullmonkey123> when i try to boot up, it gets passed the loading splash screen and then goes to a terminal like command. any help?
<LoooooongCat> or #gay-nigga-porn
<stdin> !ops | LoooooongCat troll
<ubotu> LoooooongCat troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<sarthor> Hi, there is a lot of traffice on port udp 137, what problem my users will if i blocked 137 udp/tcp port?? shuld i have to block this?? uploading is very high.
<LoooooongCat> !ops | stdin narc
<ubotu> stdin narc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Dybber> Why do I need to be root to use the "eject"-command/program? I didn't have to be root on my last installation of Ubuntu.
<zero88> Ok, I have installed the .inf file driver for the Wireless Network Drivers, and it says Hardware present: yes. But under networking, it doesnt give me a wireless option. What could i do?
<skullmonkey123> when i try to boot up, it gets passed the loading splash screen and then goes to a terminal like command. any help?
<Amaranth> LjL; I win ;)
<LjL> so you do
<DOOM_NX> I got a dual boot system, Ubuntu and WinVista. I got suddenly a BSOD in Vista and then after rebooting it fails to loard windows. I can succesfully load Ubuntu. My NTFS partitions though have disappeared... What can I do to enable them? i got important data from 6 years pc use...
<zero88> DOOM_NX have you check the grub file
<jarrettgreen_> I've got a IP/Domain/DNS question. I have a dapper box up and running. I use a hosting company, and have say example.com. I have made it so my static IP points to port 80 on my dapper box. Works great. But I'd like instead of typing in the IP, or forwarding dev.example.com to the IP, to actually have the domain registered on the box. Is it possible to do this? I have bind9 running, but don't really understand it.
<murdoc_> boas
<DOOM_NX> zero88, what do u mean?
<danand> sarthor - I think port 137 is the port used for samba server - wait one an i'll double check
<murdoc_> i need help to install amsn
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Hmm. Try a livecd and see if the partitions are available there
<DG19075> DOOM_NX, check grub.lst
<DOOM_NX> Odd-rationale, i can see the drives through fdisk -l but i can't mount any partition
<zero88> DOOM_NX when your computer boots up , grub is what is loaded and gives you the options for what to boot into. If the windows boot option was erased from there, then it wouldnt show up as an option at boot up
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Have you tried the mount command?
<DOOM_NX> DG19075, vista and ubuntu can be selected in grub but as vista is loadin, i get a restart
<skullmonkey123> when i try to boot up, it gets passed the loading splash screen and then goes to a terminal like command. any help?
#ubuntu 2009-02-16
<CDrone``> i donno , its Xubuntu 8.10 here '<
<Slart> CDrone``: open a terminal and run "uname -a", tell me what it says
<CDrone``> brb
<dkulchenko> Scunizi: i was booted into Ubuntu 8.04 Live and used GParted
<Slart> CDrone``: check the end.. does it say 686 x86_64 or something else?
<CDrone``> bash : run : command not found :D
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: can you show us the output of "sudo fdisk -ul" in a pastebin?
<corinth> I have an .img file I want to put on my usb flash drive, so that I can boot from it. Anyone know how to do it?
<Slart> CDrone``: uname -a ? no typo?
<Scunizi> dkulchenko: so what do you mean parted and ubuntu don't see the disk label.. is this durning install and what results did you expect that is not happening...
<DasEI> !usb | corinth
<ubottu> corinth: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m3c888ad6
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: There is a known issue with the installer/partman in Ubiquity (the installer) failing and 'losing' some partitions
<CDrone``> uname -a
<CDrone``> ok brb
<mikeshollen> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Latitude C640 but I'm having problems.  It's a 1.6GHz with 256MB ram.  I tried Hardy and Intrepid, but it gets to the install GUI and just kinda lags out.  The disc drive spins up and down and up and down.  I did install Windows 2000 from the disc drive, so I'm not sure if the drive is bad or just having trouble reading my disc. Any suggestions?
<CDrone``> i686 '<
<CDrone``> slarty
<exodus_ms> mikeshollen, try xubuntu
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i have an ubuntu machine that's not very powerful but it's doing small things... but... it has my external hard drive connected to and i don't want to disconnect it and mess something up. i have Samba on it but i can't seem to connect to that drive from my Windows XP machine(this desktop). any ideas ?
<CDrone``> Slart:
<CDrone``> dont u pass out '<
<dkulchenko> Scunizi: i repartitioned the drive with gparted, and am now trying to install Ubuntu on one of the partitions. the Ubuntu installer does not see even a disklabel on the disk, even though it is clearly partitioned and mountable
<niku> mikeshollen, the graphical installer requires more ram, iirc, there's an "alternate install" disk which will let you do a text based install
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Thanks. Now, can you show the output of this slightly different command: "sudo fdisk -l"
<DasEI> mikeshollen: use the alternate installe and see :
<Slart> CDrone``: I'll try.. but if I wake up tomorrow with a keyboard stuck to my face I'm blaming you
<DasEI> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<wickers> Stargazer, have you made the mount point of the external drive a share within samba's conf file?
<CDrone``> Slart: rofl
<CDrone``> :D
<corinth> DasEI: Thanks, I'll see if I can get it to work. Thanks again!
<mikeshollen> that's a great idea guys!
<CDrone``> so now should i pic the i380 ?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m3cfe635b doesn't seem any different...
<wickers> Stargazer, you gotta tell samba that you want to share that drive
<Stargazer> Wickers, no, i installed Samba and used Nautilus to share it.
<CDrone``> IntuitiveNipple: change ur nick man '<
<Scunizi> dkulchenko: by disklabel do you mean it doesn't see the disk at all?  something strange there since gparted and fdisk see it.. at what point in the install does it bork?
<mikeshollen> I'll try that out and let you know how it goes.
 * niku is downloading 166g over usb - this is going to take a while. :/
<dkulchenko> Scunizi: gparted does not see it. fdisk does.
<wickers> Stargazer, I'm not sure how Nautilus does sharing with samba... I've always just written the share by hand into samba's config files.
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: A slight difference, and vital. The second command listed the offsets in *cylinders* whereas the first listed them in *sectors*
<niku> s/downloading/backing up/
<CDrone``> Slart: still u didn't tell me which to pick now ?
<CDrone``> ????????????
<Stargazer> Wickers, could you help me do that ?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: There's a know issue with some sector layouts causing the installer to fail. Your situation isn't affected by that though.
<Scunizi> dkulchenko: ok.. when you boot the live cd does it boot ok?  sounds like it does... but I want to verify
<Slart> CDrone``: you haven't told me what the command said?
<dkulchenko> Scunizi: i created the layout in gparted. then i went into fdisk, pressed "x" and then "f" to fix the drive names, then gparted could not see it anymore
<CDrone``> i told u
<dkulchenko> Scunizi: am typing from it now
<CDrone``> its ends up with i686 Slart
<Slart> CDrone``: ah.. sorry.. you did.. go for the i386 one
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: what does the kernel see: show me the results of "cat /proc/partitions"
<wickers> Stargazer, #sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<CDrone``> can i pm u slart , just to render this faster ?
<Slart> CDrone``: sure
<Myrtti> wickers: gksudo, if using gedit
<wickers> Stargazer, from within the samba config file, you can read the different sections and waht they are used for
<wickers> Myrtti, what's the difference?
<Scunizi> dkulchenko: gparted should also be installed in the ubuntu live cd.. are the drives invisible to that gparted as well?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/md493779 seems fine
<_VIM_> !gksu | wickers
<ubottu> wickers: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<steelcityjim> can anyone assist in loading a template webpage
<B10S> what files should be in /etc/ssh/ by default?
<dkulchenko> Scunizi: that is correct. parted, gparted, and ubiquity cannot see the drives, when the kernel, fdisk, and all others can
<steelcityjim> having a problem getting it to launch and modigy
<Jpdota> Knives: I see you have joined #ubuntu
<steelcityjim> modify
<B10S> only 3 files?
<Myrtti> wickers: the other calls the gtk graphical frontend for typing the password, which is in theory a bit safer, not risking any files getting wrong permissions etc.
<Myrtti> wickers: gksudo that is
<mendoza> hi all, i'm installing intrepid on a low cpu powered netbook, does anyone have any recommendations for an ide/code editor which has autocomplete? almost an eclipse lite?
<wickers> Stargazer, ok, as Myrtti said, gksudo instead of sudo gedit
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Yes, that's good. Does this continue to happen if you restart the installer?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: yes, it does. maybe this is a problem with an extended mbr due to so many partitions?
<steelcityjim> ok how do i edit the system files
<steelcityjim> keeps telling me no access to delete
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: I doubt it, unless a major regression has crept in.
<steelcityjim> or edit
<jimcooncat> I'm using apt-cacher with great results, but would like something more generic so I can cache my windows and openwrt packages too. Suggestions?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: I think you need to look at the installer logs. If I recall correctly, they are in /var/log/installer/
<wickers> Myrtti, thanks, I've always used sudo and it's worked for me but if this is a better way of getting the job done then cool
<Scunizi> dkulchenko: as an experiment.. on booting the live cd at the menu where you choose what you initially want to do you're able to hit F6 and add/subtract from the kernel line.. get rid of quiet/splash and add pci=nomsi then continue with loading the live cd and try again..
<mikeshollen> I'm sorry guys, I'm having a little trouble figuring this out.  I have the Ubuntu CD up, and I clicked on F6, but I'm not sure what to do now for text based install
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: The thing to look at in particular is what partman shows when it repeatedly reports the disk partitions as it progresses
<niku> jimcooncat, squid?
<Stargazer> Wickers, what now ?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: bash: cd: /var/log/installer: No such file or directory
<jimcooncat> niku: I suppose, it looked fairly complex.
<wickers> ok, near the bottom of that text file you'll start to see the share sections
<wickers> like [shareNAME] followed by options
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: search around, I can't recall exactly what the directory is called. Try ls -d /var/log/ins*
<Flare183> Is it possible to convert .xm to .mp3 file on Ubuntu?
<red-lichtie> Hi, I'm having issues with Intrepid after upgrading from Hardy 8.04 LTS. My network connection drops randomly, web fails, nslookup fails, etc (on WLAN, haven't tried eth). I don't see anything on any of the logs (messages,daemon,syslog,etc) that could point me in the right direction. Should I just wipe the partition and do a vanilla install ? Or is there a way to increase the log level of the network layer so that I can determine the issu
<wickers> Stargazer, make one called [externalDriveName]
<wickers> Stargazer, and follow the common options you see with the other shares in the file
<niku> jimcooncat, basic proxy functionallity is pretty easy, you might need to tweak it to keep files with various extensions around for a while. You can always look @ webmin to configure it if you don't want to get into it deeply
<wickers> Stargazer, like, you'll need a 'path', browsable, guest viewable, etc...
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: turning up nothing. one sec, i'll search around
<Flare183> nvm
<wickers> Stargazer, do you see what I mean? you're gonna follow some of the common options you see on the other shares that are written in that file
<jimcooncat> niku: I guess it wouldn't be too hard to tell it to use only a handful of sites.
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: What version of Ubuntu is that? It may be the locations have been changed since that version
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: hardy
<wickers> Stargazer, if you're not comfortable editing this kinda file to get the job done, then maybe someone can help with the gnome file managers' way of sharing that seems to be broken for you.
<blip-> hi all, i'm just installed phpmyadmin from the ubuntu repos and restarted my system... but there isn't a phpmyadmin in my path.. any ideas
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: okay... too long ago for me to remember the layout for that one
<Stargazer> Wickers, there's a part with an example for sharing CD-ROM, would it be ok for me to edit that section and use it ?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: that was a release ago
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: latest is 8.10, i'm on 8.04
<wickers> Stargazer, well the CD-rom example is set read only, and for obvious reasons, but you can alter it as you please
<wickers> change the name too
<burkmat> After adding the third party repos and updating, is there any reason aptitude wouldn't be able to locate adobe-flashplugin?
<powermattt> download directly from adobe website
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Yeah, and I'm on 9.04 :)
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: oh...
<dtchen> burkmat: which "third party repos"?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: syslog turns up nothing
<spirited> success! (I think)
<_VIM_> Whats that Virtualbox header file needed for guest tools? something like sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.26.28-dev? or what not...
<burkmat> dtchen, the ones that are in software sources per default but disabled. i've got the same repos as another guy, i see the package, he doesn't...
<Scunizi> dkulchenko: how 'bout dmesg
<dtchen> burkmat: what $arch/
<HWNOW> G'day everyone.
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: I'm stumped then. Without being there and being able to 'fiddle'. Have you tried restarting the live-CD session?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: parted /dev/sda print turns up: Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<wickers> Stargazer, once you've completed the section, save the file, then restart the samba service
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<dtchen> burkmat: (adobe-flashplugin is only available for i386)
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Yes, I was looking at the values for the partition table but not spotted anything abnormal.
<wickers> Stargazer, to restart samba:  #/etc/init.d/samba restart
<burkmat> dtchen, hmm, checking that. good tip.
<dkulchenko> Scunizi: [  522.638492] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal and [  522.638500] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. are the only 2 relavant lines
<_VIM_> Whats that Virtualbox header file needed for guest tools? something like sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.26.28-dev? or what not...
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: One last pastebin please: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C >/tmp/report.log"
<dogmagitron> i thought command line applications use less resources - xmms2 is taking up 30% of my CPU? Can anyone explain?
<wickers> Stargazer, err, my bad, that assumed you were root, but in Ubuntu you'd do the same only:  #sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<wickers> :p
<kingsley> How can I tell if a newly installed 8.04 can use a floppy drive?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m9160fb5
<ihagge> hi, someone could help me with the problem on realtek 8168 on ubuntu 8.10 that the network doesn't work properly?
<niku> dkulchenko, are you still trying to get things working with those paritions? Just use two small primary partitions and then manually create the rest once you've got your minimal install working
<burkmat> dtchen, he was x86_64, problem solved. :) thx
<dtchen> burkmat: yw
<jimcooncat> dogmagitron: not necessarily
<dkulchenko> niku: i can boot into ubuntu fine, i just can't parted or install ubuntu on another partition
<Stargazer> Wickers, when i map the drive on WinXP, i get: Z:\ is not accessible | Network access is denied.
<dogmagitron> jimmacdonald: kindly elaborate :)
<niku> dkulchenko, you can boot into the *live* cd, right? I mean get it installed on your HD then just fdisk + label
<looter> Anyone know how to organize the icons in the panel launcher?  Not the icons in the "Applications, Places or System" menus but the icons you can manually pin to the launcher that would display next to those menus.  I keep trying to drag and drop but its not working...
<CDrone``> heyya channel
<HWNOW> Help, I have tried the method on the Ubuntu Help page on how to Enable DMA for my DVD writter on Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepidlbex, and my wriiting speed is around 1.2X how can i fix this, I have used the hdparm and install sdparm but I do not know what to do with sdparm ??
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: nope sorry, can't see anything amiss there
<wickers> Stargazer, you have to change the permissions of the directory and the foldiers within to be readable by any user, not just root or the user you are active on the ubuntu machine with.
<kingtut> I AM HAVE TROUBLE WITH VERY SOUND WHEN PLAYING ANY VIDEOS AND AUDIO
<Guest80131> join #ubuntu-qc
<dkulchenko> niku: i can boot into my *hard disk* ubuntu fine. fdisk is fine. parted is not
<CDrone``> Slart has asked me to ask u about what package should i use to let the wine package work after it has told me "error : dependency is not satisfiable : blnfmt-support"
<CDrone``> ?????????????
<fearful> looter: Right click and add to panel, then move them around by right clicking the new icon and choosign move
<wickers> Stargazer, also make sure you gave the "guest ok = yes" option for the share.
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: that's all right. thanks for trying.
<Uldtot> broken_ > have you installed ebox now???
<rootcut> hi, can someone guide me through installing Gyachi on Intrepid? :-s I'm a total noob.
<niku> kingtut, IT'S PROBABLY BECAUSE LINUX IS CASE SENSITIVE AND YOU USE ALL CAPS.
<wasabi2> Dual monitor, laptop, Intel 945M, when I use the screen resolution thing, and log off, X comes back blank.
<wasabi2> When I do autodetection while the second monitor is plugged in, the configuration leaves it blank.
 * niku couldn't help it
<CDrone``> anyone answer me
<looter> thanks much I can't believe i dind't see that when I right clicked before....SIGH.     thanks again
<fearful> looter: Your welcome.
<dkulchenko> praises niku
<Myrtti> niku: "wrongdoings of others don't justify yours" etc ;-)
<perillux> I heard somewhere that AMD processors are more stable with Linux/Ubuntu than Intel processors.  Is that true?
<Stargazer> Wickers, how do i make the drive viable for network access (as in, what do i change the users to in order for it to be legible by other computers)
<rootcut> hi, can someone guide me through installing Gyachi on Intrepid? is it even possible? i didn't find .deb for intrepid, and terminal tar.gz install didn't work either
<CDrone``> help
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: just got a break. cfdisk on /dev/sda returns "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap"
<sd32> how do i extract a 7z file in ubuntu?
<glenrock> perillux: i've never experienced a difference between linux on amd vs linux on intel
<CDrone``> :(
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: hmmm!
<Uldtot> Anyone who can help me with ebox? ( iwas told yesterday ( here on irc) that ebox have shell command line. (like webmin have)  and webmin do not work 100% (yes / no etc do not work) and i just had to install ebox... but i cannot find this shell command line for ebox... anyone how to get it ??
<HWNOW> Help, I have tried the method on the Ubuntu Help page on how to Enable DMA for my DVD writter on Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepidlbex, and my wriiting speed is around 1.2X how can i fix this, I have used the hdparm and install sdparm but I do not know what to do with sdparm ??
<Myx0x3> how do i check what version of ubuntu i have? :P
<burkmat> dtchen, suggestions for installing flash on x86_64? the .deb off their site doesn't work.
<fearful> sd32: You have to download 7zip
<dtchen> burkmat: you'd need to use the flashplugin-nonfree package
<sd32> fearful, thanks
<burkmat> dtchen, wasn't that quite unstable?
<wickers> Stargazer, change the permissions of the shared folder and it's subfolders by using #sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/shared/folder
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Those reports you showed, don't give any sign
<dtchen> burkmat: should be much better if you're using intrepid-updates or jaunty
<burkmat> dtchen, hmm... alright, thanks.
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: but what does the error mean?
<ninux> Hey guys!!! how can I auto mount an NFS share on my network?
<glenrock> Myrtti: click System > About Ubuntu.  below the ubuntu logo it should say Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu <version>
<fearful> sd32: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<Stargazer> Wickers, for some reason i can't change Group to me.
<glenrock> Myx0x3: click System > About Ubuntu.  below the ubuntu logo it should say Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu <version>
<glenrock> Myrtti: sorry, wrong nick :)
<wickers> the group is not a user... you are in the users group
<Myx0x3> hardy heron is not the newest right? :P
<fearful> myx0x3: Or you can type lsb_release -a
<HWNOW> How do you enable DMA in a sata drive in Ubuntu 8.10, i have a * beside Udma2 ????
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: well if we take it at face value, it suggests the partitions aren't in start-sector order
<dogmagitron> so anybody know why a commandline app takes 30% of systerm resources? its xmms2 btw
<fearful> Myx0x3: Nope, Intrepid is 8.10
<Myx0x3> fearful: doh, does it matther?
<wickers> anyhow, I gotta run Stargazer
<Stargazer> Wickers, i checked the permissions on the disk (right-click - Properties -> Permissions) and the Folder Acess is set to me.
<wickers> good luck!
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Nice! sda7 and sda5 !!!
<Stargazer> Ok. :/
<fearful> Myx0x3: you can update if you wish through your current version
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: what?
<wickers> Stargazer, look up at my command line comment on how to do it
<wickers> chmod
<wickers> works wonders
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: look carefully at them in the output of "cat /proc/partitions"
<wickers> that would set it so anyone can read/write it
<B10S> cant you use 8.10 server as a live cd?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: You were clever to achieve that :D
<wickers> but gotta run
<wickers> later
<B10S> theres no option
<Myx0x3> fearful: okey? whit the update manager or thrue ubuntu.com ?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: that must've been fdisk when i did expert mode->fix partition order
<red-lichtie> Is there a path to downgrade Intrepid back to current Hardy LTS ? (Yes, I know I should have made a back up before distro upgrade, but I didn't)
<HWNOW> How do you enable DMA in a sata drive in Ubuntu 8.10, i have a * beside Udma2 ????
<fearful> Myx0x3: Through the update manager, go to System > Administrator > Software Sources
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Try this, it will cause the kernel to re-read the partition table: "sudo partprobe /dev/sda"
<rootcut>  hi, can someone guide me through installing Gyachi on Intrepid? is it even possible? i didn't find .deb for intrepid, and terminal tar.gz install didn't work either
<Myx0x3> fearful: okey tnx :)
<fearful> Myx0x3: In the third column theres one that says Release Upgrades, click normal
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: partprobe gives: "Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.", the exact same error as parted
<sirhc_> hey guys .. i found some info that i think will get my remote going, but i am having some trouble understanding exactly how to implement the instructions. if any of you have a min. would you go through it with me and help clarify the grey areas?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Grrrrrrrrr
<fearful> Myx0x3: You should update entirely your 8.04 before proceeding tho.
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Have you installed anything in the partitions yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: If not, wipe the darn thing out and start afresh :)
<corinth> Has anyone installed the HP mie version of Ubuntu from the usb .img file?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: 2 of the partitions were originally resized, the rest were added
<chu_> Hey, I've been reading, and it's possible I have a clash between apm and acpi? I've looked in synaptic, and have apmd and acpi installed, so it's possible, I guess, though I don't know how to find out if apm and acpi are running...
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: i'm trying everything i can so that i don't have to backup and restart
<B10S> can you use 8.10 server as a live cd? theres no option to do so
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: okay... are all the partitions in the extended 'new' without anything in them?
<HWNOW> How do you enable DMA in a sata drive in Ubuntu 8.10, i have a * beside Udma2 ????
<sebsebseb> B10S: probably not
<sebsebseb> B10S: you could have the server installed in a virtual machine though
<Myx0x3> fearful: okej tnx :)
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: sda1 and sda7 are the two partitions that have stuff on them. sda1 is primary, sda7 is the 2nd to last logical partition on the extended partition
<fearful> Myx0x3: Your welcome
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: I've an idea... based on that error report. I wonder if the *start* of sda5 looks to the tools as if it is encroaching in the start of the extended sda4
<Myx0x3> i have another problem also hehe :P i cant connect to my computer thrue Putty :S its local so i dont need open any ports, is there a guide to get it work?
<sebsebseb> Myx0x3: putty is annoying
<Davedan> where does a package usualy put files that holds temp data?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: sda5 is the first logical part. of the extended partition
<Uldtot> Anyone who can help me find a web controlled command line    (i awnt to use command remotly on the web)..
<Myx0x3> sebsebseb: what should i use? :P
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: which is sda4
<sebsebseb> Myx0x3: you want to remote connect your Windows computer from Ubuntu?
<mgolisch> Myx0x3: usualy it should work after installing the ssh service
<red-lichtie> HWNOW, you need to provide more information about your HW. What chip set etc.
<Myx0x3> sebsebseb: no reverse ;)
<unop_> Davedan, depends on the package, the author, the requirements, etc
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, misread what you said. you're right
<Myx0x3> mgolisch: OpenSSH?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Yes. If you look at the output of "fdisk -l" you can see that sda4 and sda5 appear to start at the same cylinder, but looking at "fdisk -ul" you can see they are sectors apart
<Davedan> I want to create a simple package and I'll need to create temp files that will hold for several minutes untill the package deletes them
<au_> please help.. one i log into gnome, nothing happens..the screen is brown and there is only mouse cursor
<Ahadiel> Myx0x3, openssh-server I think
<au_> please help.. WHEN i log into gnome, nothing happens..the screen is brown and there is only mouse cursor
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: I'm wondering if we simply 'move' the start of sda5 to the next cylinder boundary and reduce its size correspondingly, if that might solve it
<mgolisch> Myx0x3: yeah install the openssh-server package
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: hmm.. just 126 sectors apart...
<sebsebseb> au_: ok so open up something and try and type? can you?
<mgolisch> Myx0x3: its not installed by default
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: how can i do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: If there is nothing in sda5 you might be able to delete that partition and recreate it in the free space and get the correct values
<au_> sebsebseb: no, there is no menu at all...only the cursor, nothing else
<sebsebseb> au: which version?
<Myx0x3> mgolisch: found it now :) <3 tnx <3
<au_> sebsebseb: dunno...
<sebsebseb> au_:  ok sounds like xorg may have gone wrong
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Using "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" (so it is in cylinder mode)
<mrglinux> hi oin my ubunu 8.10 Internet connection doesn't share to out . how can i do?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: you are correct. there is nothing is sda5. i'll do that now.
<Ultraputz> if i want to add a command that starts up before GDM does, in which file would it go?
<sebsebseb> au_:  you don't know what version of Ubuntu you got installed?
<au_> sebsebseb: I am now using console
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: then force the kernel to re-read the partition table with "sudo partprobe /dev/sda"
<au_> sebsebseb: hardy
<ninux> Hey guys!!! how can I auto mount an NFS share on my network?
<Ultraputz> ninux -- smb
<sebsebseb> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Myx0x3> can i change so i can logon as root over putty?
<ninux> Ultraputz: this is beteen 2 Ubuntu machines
<ninux> between
<sebsebseb> au_: you can type?
<Ultraputz> ninux then one has to be a samba server
<au_> sebsebseb: tnx, Ill try..yup
<mgolisch> Myx0x3: you would have to enable the root user, but why? whats bad about using sudo?
<HWNOW> red-lichtie: Model=HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A  (LG 16X Burner)
<ninux> Ultraputz: I have samba installed on both computers but is the a client and a server for samba?:P
<Ultraputz> yes]
<Myx0x3> mgolisch: maybe your right :P i could use sudo ^^
<Ultraputz> there's both
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sebsebseb> ninux:   samba is for sharing files with WIndows
<Ultraputz> to connect two linux machines, by default, just use something like SSH
<Myx0x3> mgolisch: im new at linux but im still lerning ^^
<jonnor> Myx0x3: if you want a longer root session, use su
<sebsebseb> ninux:  Ubuntu to Ubuntu  you would normally use  SCP or something
<red-lichtie> HWNOW, not the drive, but the chip set that is contolling the drive
<Ultraputz> unless you need windows boxes to be able to connect _to_ your linux boxes
<au_> sebsebseb: its still the same :( there must be some gnome issues I think
<rootcut> hi, can someone guide me through installing Gyachi on Intrepid? is it even possible? i didn't find .deb for intrepid, and terminal tar.gz install didn't work either
<Uldtot> Anyone know a web command line, ( to install new software from the web, rebooting, removing, updataing etc....)
<sebsebseb> rootcut: what's  Gyachi?
<ninux> sebsebseb: ah ok but u know I use NFS at the moment and it' a pain in the ass to mount the share evertime :)
<Ultraputz> Uldtot, wget
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Looks like it's a known bug... is this the same thing? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/107023
<Ultraputz> Uldtot, curl
<rootcut> a IM yahoo client for linux
<scream> I created a partition that I want to keep some files on.  I created a /home/user/distro "mkdir distro" and mounted the partition there.  Now I try to create a directory in "distro" called files.  Why do I get a permission denied error?  I should not have to sudo to make a directory there?
<Ultraputz> if you want a cli web client, install Lynx
<rootcut> sorry, thought it was popular
<sebsebseb> rootcut: have you tried in Wine
<Ultraputz> rootcut - pidgin
<sebsebseb> ninux: sorry, but I am not sure
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: i'm creating a new partition with fdisk. the extended partition is at ***200 and the first logical wants to begin at ***263, and does not let me force it to ***200.
<HWNOW> red-lichtie: am a noob, how do you find out??
<Uldtot> Thanks guys ^^ :D
<ninux> sebsebseb: ok thx anyway
<red-lichtie> rootcut, check out pidgin
<au_> anyone can help me? I cant log into gnome
<rootcut> utraputz: i need webcam support, pidgin doesn't have it
<rootcut> sebastien, what does Wine have to do with it ?
 * spirited smiles
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Are those sector or cylinder numbers?
<Ultraputz> rootcut -- that's a different issue. there's Ekiga, which is general open SIP...
<sebsebseb> rootcut: yes  MSN  on  AMSN or Kmess and you got web cam,  just not with Yahoo :d   also  Wine might be able to run your app
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the shiny aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered.
<mylisto> hey all
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: i've switched to sector mode
<B10S> what files should be in /etc/ssh/ by default?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: And, no, don't force it... let the logical start at 263 if it feels the need
<sebsebseb> rootcut: if you want web cam,  well   you  can have it with  MSN  if you use  AMSN or Kmess
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Make the changes in cylinder mode, that is safest
<fearful> rootcut or just simply get Skype
<rootcut> well the app is linux based, so i don't see how wine has anything to do with it ... and i need webcam support on yahoo ..
<mylisto> I'm trying to get my gigaware usb headset to work in ubuntu...it shows up...but no audio is coming from the headset...only from the pc
<HWNOW> red-lichtie: am a noob, how do you find out??
<sebsebseb> rootcut: Yahoo  sucks anyway
<sebsebseb> rootcut: Wine is for running WIndows apps on Linux distro
<rootcut> sebastien, yes i know that .. but all my friends are idiots apparently, and use yahoo
<sebsebseb> rootcut: well that's interesting, because normalley they use MSN, not yahoo,  the idiots lol
<dkulchenko> IntuitibeNipple: fdisk says "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot." could that be why it is not updating?
<rootcut> sebastien, i know what wine is .. but since Gyachi is a linux app.. again, what does wine have to do with installingi t ?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Use partprobe to reread it
<sebsebseb> rootcut: ok  what linux downloads do you have for your app?
<red-lichtie> HWNOW, lspci, find out what controller your mobo has then check out the ubuntu support for that
<ari_stress> good morning guys :)
<rootcut> w8 a min
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: "sudo partprobe /dev/sda"
<sebsebseb> rootcut: tar.gz or something like that available?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: This is the code that trips that error: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/107023/comments/3
<sascha_> na was llos
<islan> I love ubuntu...
<rootcut> yes, here http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<sascha_> lol ich auch
<fearful> islan, don't we all:p
<rootcut> there's a taz.gz for 1.1.0
<HWNOW> red-lichtie: will do.
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the shiny aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered.
<Myx0x3> how do i search whit apt-get? O:)
<islan> I'm just realizing how much I missed it after a long gaming binge with WinXP
<rootcut> i tried it .. there's instructions in INSTALL.txt .. but the first command fails
<rootcut> and ./configure tells you to read install.txt :|
<andrey22> guys
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: partprobe returning same "constraint" error
<andrey22> does anyone have a website here?
<sebsebseb> rootcut: ok I see
<fearful> Myx0x3: Applications > Insta/Remove Program
<islan> Myx0x3: apt-cache search <whatever you are looking for>
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: oh grrrrrrrr!!!
<sebsebseb> andrey22: yeah I got two online right now
<rootcut> sebsebseb,  thanks a lot for looking into it
<sebsebseb> rootcut: not not done yet
<red-lichtie> rootcut, do you have the dev tools installed (compiler, etc) ?
<fearful> Myx0x3 Add/Remove will give you a list, and you can search or use that command
<sebsebseb> rootcut: you will need to compile that program yourself
<sebsebseb> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rootcut> i'm a noob, how do i do that ?
<islan> I still prefer apt-cache search
 * dkulchenko 's brain hurts
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Shall I explain what I think is happening?
<spirited> I need to know what program(s) to download in order to play games on Ubuntu like: World of Warcraft. Could someone please tell me so I can go to that website?
<dkulchenko> IntuitiveNipple: please, if it's not too hard
<fearful> islan: Yea
<Myx0x3> fearful: im trying to use manage my computer whit putty so i need to use apt thing :P
<kevin_zhong> guys, I need a little help :)
<sebsebseb> rootcut: heh yeah it's been a while for me,  someone else here can hopefully explain to you how you install a .tar.gz.  it did come in a tar.gz the program?
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the shiny aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered.
<sebsebseb> spirited: I think WOW works in Wine
<spirited> Ok so Wine is one I need to install huh? What is the other?
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: this is theory. The extended partition has extents (start - end) in the primary partition table. The extended partition table is the first sector of the extended partition. If the first *logical* partition entry in that extended partition says it starts in the same place as the extended partition table itself, that error might be the result :D
<broken_> ok ebox downloaded, i'm gonna install it now
<sebsebseb> spirited: look here.  http://www.winehq.org  and  http://www.appdb.winehq.org
<spirited> thanks!
<red-lichtie> rootcut: try "sudo aptitude install build-essential" before trying to run configure
<dkulchenko> IntuitibeNipple: but it does not. that's why it's forcing me to start the logical partition 63 sectors away from the extended start
<sebsebseb> spirited: well there's Wine and  commercial versions of it
<sebsebseb> that are meant to be paid for
<sebsebseb> wine is the opensource one
<rootcut> red-lichtie, thx i'll try
<HWNOW> red-lechtie: I have a Corssfire Xpress 3200 ATI
<kevin_zhong> I was installing Ubuntu 8.10 through Wubi, still hadn't logged in for the first time, and the computer is connected to a monitor, and after the Ubuntun image came up, the TV started to say Not Support! could that be the TV isn't supported by Ubuntu.
<broken_> uldtot, gonna install it now
<joljam> I need to run a program called unetbootin from the command line in ubuntu 8.04 ..can someone help me.. i al a relatively newbie in linux
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Factor into that explanation that many disk tools require measurements to align on *cylinder* boundaries and you can see why the error might be happening
<islan> sebsebseb: are those commercial ones still pay-per-year/
<islan> ?
<dkulchenko> IntuitibeNipple: so i can't do anything short of a reformat?
<sebsebseb> spirited: also  for  games that aren't 3D, and with enough RAM,  I think a virtual machine of Windows  would be ok.
<sebsebseb> spirited: that is if it won't work in Wine or whatever you could try  in a vm as long as it's 2D
<sebsebseb> islan: nope not pay per year
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: Oh sure you can.. when it comes down to it, it's only 2 x 48 bytes that has maybe one 16-byte entry slighlty wrong
<spirited> There is another app someone mention that ran games; does anyone know what that is? I have 3D shooters.
<islan> sebsebseb: cool, I remember there being one that was a forced donation of $50 per year or some-such
<fearful> spirited: Crossover
<Krstnsn> so i have a website that wont render right in firefox... how can i emulate IE?
<Krstnsn> theres not firefox extension.
<dkulchenko> IntuitibeNipple: but how can i fix that short of editing the inodes with magnets? :)
<fearful> spirited: I think you have to pay tho..
<sebsebseb> yes  Crossover is one of the commerical apps I was on about
<ninux> Hey guys how can i auto mount a share into FSTAB?
<sebsebseb> and there's Crossover games now
<IntuitiveNipple> dkulchenko: join me in #disk-recovery where we can think quietly :)
<islan> does Crossover do a good job?
<red-lichtie> rootcut, then, when (if) ./configure complains about missing stuff, you'll have to install therelated " *-dev" packages
<spirited> Hmm ok... well let me read about wine.
<sebsebseb> islan: Crossover is pretty good yeah
<fearful> islan: I'm sure it does, if you have to pay for it..
<islan> I heard that you can run certain Steam games perfectly on wine
<islan> fearful: I tried a demo of it for Mac, ran TF2 alright, but it wasn't great
<Davedan> can I pass a value between two bash scripts?
<sebsebseb> islan: there's  Cedega as well, but  that's not liked by the wine community, since they took loads of  code, gave nothing back, and made it into a commercial app
<islan> the graphics were poor and it tended to crash
<rootcut> red-lichtie, i just re-downloaded it .. the install.txt tells me to firstly run "./autogen.sh" then the usual configure, make, sudo make install
<fearful> islan: Yea I couldn't say haven't tested, I don't really game maybe when D3 comes out :)
<rootcut> so i do that .. but the autogen.sh fails
<islan> but that could be the fault of the mac
<rootcut> should i paste you the error ?
<sebsebseb> islan: oh your on a Mac
<islan> no, I'm not
<islan> the Mac was at work
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> Windows can run quite well on the Mac, since bootcamp
<fearful> I hate windows
<Krstnsn> anyone? pls
<sebsebseb> fearful: yeah  I dislike it to
<islan> but if I could run my PC games perfectly, then I would ditch Windows and never look back
<sebsebseb> fearful: ,but look we got gamers wanting to use Linux, but yet the  commercial Windows games companies most of them won't make for it
<red-lichtie> HWNOW http://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-ATI-Linux-Driver-Introduces-Support-for-Ubuntu-8-10-99763.shtml
<_VIM_> get an xbox 360
<fearful> islan, Yea I don't really game so :)
<wasabi2> Multimonitor just wont' work for me on this laptop grrrrr
<sebsebseb> islan: you may have to dual boot for now
<sebsebseb> islan: and with some effort you can get a lot of Windows games running in Wine anyway
<islan> sebsebseb: eh, it's not too bad
<sebsebseb> islan: ,but you need know how
<islan> oh, I do
<sebsebseb> islan: for stuff that won't just work in Wine
<islan> yeah, I've only experimented with it a little
<islan> _VIM_: afraid I'm not up for paying for online play
<fearful> I'm sure you can get crossover without having to pay :) I already found one lol
<red-lichtie> rootcut, what does autogn say ? Why is it failing ?
<sebsebseb> fearful: lol  and yeah  a while ago it was given away legally for free by them
<sebsebseb> fearful: probably again in the future they will do that
<islan> I read an article one guy wrote about using wine to run TF2 "perfectly" I might try it out sometime
<HWNOW> red-lechtie: are you asking for the chipset for the north or south bridge?
<rootcut> paste site ?
<au_> please help me, i cant log into my gnome session
<fearful> sebsebseb: I think i'll download it just to keep it here you never know
<rootcut> got it
<_VIM_> its in the topic :)
<sebsebseb> fearful: you shoudn't  promote piracy in this channel :D  and everything is publicalley logged
<DangerDuck> hy guy's
<fearful> sebsebseb: I'm not giving away links or even encouraging :)
<fearful> sebsebseb: Well I kinda did your right
<sebsebseb> DangerDuck: hi
<DangerDuck> it's 1:56 am and i want sleep but i can't
<DangerDuck> help
<rootcut> red-lichtie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118649/
<sebsebseb> DangerDuck: why not?
<DangerDuck> i don't know
<DangerDuck> =(
<sebsebseb> DangerDuck: guy or girl?
<sebsebseb> DangerDuck: this is Ubuntu suppourt by the way
<DangerDuck> yes i know
<DangerDuck> but nobody want a help from me
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> what do you want help with?
<DangerDuck> i don't know
<DangerDuck> i will go now
<DangerDuck> byby
<broken_> uldtot, having some issues with the install, gonna try it again in an hour. gotta go do family stuff for a moment
<sebsebseb> ok that was a bit weird
<fearful> yes
<islan> and I was gonna ask him if he needed his /etc/X11.org file reset
<nickrud> normal for #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> a sort of troll I guess
<red-lichtie> rootcut: try `apt-get install libtool`
<rootcut> on it.
<islan> I once tried debian.  the people in the debian chat though made me go running for the hills
<sebsebseb> islan: lol why?
<islan> sebsebseb: I heard about linux-elitists.  never met any until then
<_VIM_> lol
<nickrud> sad but true
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the shiny aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered.
<nickrud> good help, if you get past the asking
<sebsebseb> islan: ha ha I see, well Debian isn't  really the distro of choice of so called  Linux elites.  I mean they will want to use stuff like  Slackware,  ArchLinux, and Gentoo
<anakron> join #ubuntu-motu
<islan> sebsebseb: I was asking for help with this LinuxFromScratch experimental build I was doing, and I got shouted at by some of them
<baz> what happens if i install 32bit ubuntu on my system with 6gb of ram? Do the last 2gb just never get used? What about if i use vmware to host more OS's?
<islan> and one guy said something like "you're like a kid trying to play in the street, and we're trying to keep you from getting hit by a car"
<sebsebseb> islan:   well  Gentoo is meant to be like Linux from scratch
<nickrud> baz, it's simply not addressed
<islan> it was just an experiment I was doing, something small
<rootcut> red-lichtie: still didin't work...... http://paste.ubuntu.com/118651/
<ddunn> HELP Network manager is not looking for access points
<islan> in my early days of linux to help me learn
<fearful> sebsebseb: I personally like ArchLinux out of those three mentioned
<sebsebseb> fearful: I was so close to trying them on vm on my old computer, but  then  finally the hardware screwed up properly
<baz> nickrud, is there no way to make use of it all using VM's or similar?
<CompuHacker> Gentlemen. Ladies.
<islan> Sir Compu
 * islan tips hat
<CompuHacker> Tis me.
<sebsebseb> fearful: yeah  Arch   is popular
 * CompuHacker does same
<nickrud> baz, you have to recompile your kernel with some extra support; you're better off using 64bit if you want to access that mem
<sebsebseb> fearful:  still need to try that
<randal_> how do you turn compiz off
<HWNOW> red-lichtie: I did find any good inforamtion on ULi 1575 Chipset for my motherboard.  The only problem I have is that the DVD burning is at 1.2X everything else works fine?
<sebsebseb> randal_: easy
<islan> randal_: that should be in your System > Preferences
<sebsebseb> randal_: system preferences appearnce
 * nickrud has far too much time invested in debian style system management and too old to learn another.
<sebsebseb> then go to visual effects
<islan> ah, is it in Appearance now?
<randal_> oh that compiz lmao that so easy
<sebsebseb> islan: yeah
<islan> the last time I used it it had some kinda control panel of its own
<sebsebseb> islan: there's a advanced settings manager for it yeah
<sebsebseb> that has everything
<islan> ohh, yeah, needed that advanced stuff :)
<sebsebseb> some  company made
<sebsebseb> a  cube for Windows :(
<red-lichtie> HWNOW, I pushed you in the right direction, but I don't have your HW, so I can only hope that you find a solution from here on in
<Darth_Tux> hi all, i am a new Ubuntu user, about 4 and a half hours thus far
<islan> yeah, I've been out of the Ubuntu-loop for the past year or two
<sebsebseb> I saw on BBC Click  UK technology program
<sebsebseb> I was not happy about that
<islan> Darth_Tux: happy birthday
<sebsebseb> ,but it's only a 14 day trial to, so not many people are going to buy or pirate I expect
<Darth_Tux> islan, i like it ok, just need to change some things in it for my use
<spirited> How do you kill a process like in windows: alt ctrl delete?
<sebsebseb> Darth_Tux: yeah and know where the hidden user data folders are and such
<fearful>  spirited
<sebsebseb> Darth_Tux: and about which apps are good to install
<sebsebseb> and how to install stuff with commands :)
<red-lichtie> rootcut: try `apt-get install autoconf automake`
<Myx0x3> can someone recomend a IRC klient that i can run from Putty? :P
<spirited> what? read the manual?
<fearful> spirited: sudo killall
<dogmagitron> hi #ubuntu anyone know of a command line app that can run mp3?
<spirited> from console?
<wasabi2> ati
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: you mean from termial?
<fearful> dogmagitron: try xmms2
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yes :)
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: irssi
<fearful> spirited: Yes, you can type top before to get the name
<dogmagitron> fearful: thats just my problem - xmms2 takes up 30% of system resources
<Darth_Tux> sebsebseb, actually the sudo thing bugs me, the sound when gnome starts is annoying
<dogmagitron> fearful: im looking for an alternative
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: screen and irssi works great together..
<sebsebseb> Darth_Tux: lol well the sound can be changed
<fearful> dogmagitron: don't know any which are terminal based to be honest
<sebsebseb> Darth_Tux: and sudo is good
<islan> Darth_Tux: can't fix the sudo thing, but System > Preferences is there for you
<dogmagitron> fearful: thanks
<sebsebseb> islan: well a seperate root account could be used
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: whats screen? :P
<sebsebseb> islan: like other distros
<islan> sebsebseb: hmm, but I wouldn't recommend it personally
<sebsebseb> islan: same here
<sebsebseb> islan: ,but then again what if they have a bad sudo password and someone gets hold of and bang
<rootcut> red-lichtie: thank you, that worked... well, at least i got past that step :) .. thanks again
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: magic for the console..:). once you putty into a linux machine then sudo apt-get install screen .. after install type screen and you'll get a disclaimer screen .. hit enter.. and you back to a console prompt
<sebsebseb> islan: or no firewall and  bad sudo password, so someone gets in
<fearful> sebsebseb: there's away to reset the sudo password
<red-lichtie> rootcut, gl :)
<sebsebseb> fearful: well  plenty of rootkits for Linux
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: okey? but what is it? :P
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the shiny aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered.
<islan> and if you have a bad sudo password, then you'll probably have a bad root pswd :P
<sebsebseb> yeah and then someone can get in
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: from that point you don't have to open different ssh or putty sessions to do different things on that box.. and you can "disconnect" from that screen session and putty connection and come back later to resume right where you left off.
<sebsebseb> and  install a rootkit
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: are you putty'd into a machine now?
<kingsley> How do you use a floppy drive?
<shinygerbil> R0b0t1: every time you repeat yourself, the word 'shiny' is used and I get a bump/
<Myx0x3> Scunizi:  yes :)
<R0b0t1> shinygerbil: XD.
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: I'll walk you through some of the tricks.. sudo apt-get install screen irssi
<spirited> sudo killall comes up with many options.
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: WHAA X) i started irssi how do i get out of it? :P
<fearful> spirited lets say you want to kill firefox, you would do sudo killall firefox
<fearful> sebsebseb whats good firewall for ubuntu
<spirited> ah ok
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: wait.. did you also start screen?
<sebsebseb> Darth_Tux: security is good, and you get good default security here, unlike with Windows
<amshake> hey guys
<sebsebseb> fearful: what's a good firewall for any OS?  simple a a hardware firewall in say the router that is enabled
<islan> hey amshake
<amshake> I'm having a REALLY hard time getting any network shares to work.
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: no :P i started irssi before you told me to get screen :P
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: /quit will exit irssi and dump any connections
<Darth_Tux> sebsebseb, i am not new to linux, i like su
<sebsebseb> fearful: hardware firewalls are meant to be the best
<spirited> trying to kill the package installer... how can I see the true name of the process?
<jake_> hello
<amshake> Specifically between two ubuntu machines.... I've got samba installed and have used the nautlilus right click options, but still can not browse shares
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: ooh, i tried /exit hehe :P
<fearful> sebsebseb well how can I get one on my router
<sebsebseb> Darth_Tux: I thought that  was you that, said didn't like sudo
<fearful> spirited, why the package installer?
<jake_> hello
<fearful> spirited, getting errors of lock, there is other ways around it
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: once you exit type screen
<amshake> I setup a workgroup of "LinuxMachines" and can see that, but can not see the machines
<islan> sebsebseb: yeah, he wishes it was su isntead
<sebsebseb> fearful: most routers that have been sold in the last few years or so,  have a hardware firewall as part of them
<Darth_Tux> i dont like sudo, i prefer to su
<islan> instead*
<Myx0x3> Scunizi:yeas
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yes*
<spirited> Yes was trying to install limewire and went throught the dialogs and it was running a package installer.
<_VIM_> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: ok.. now type irssi
<red-lichtie> fearful: a FW that stops outgoing connections, i.e. it stops bots caling home
<sebsebseb> spirited: music pirate
<spirited> music pirate?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yeah :)
<usser> spirited, why limewire and not frostwire
<fearful> red-lichtie can you give me one
<spirited> becasue I didnt know about frostwire.:P
<jrib> Darth_Tux: what exactly don't you like about it?  It's pretty much the same from an end-user point of view
<sebsebseb> spirited: well if your using limewire  I assume you will be wanting to  pirate something
<usser> spirited, frostwire even comes in a deb package
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: you now have irssi loaded in "window" number 0.. push ctrl+a (small a)
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: now push c
<sebsebseb> yes frostwire,  better than limewiere, but torrents for the win :)
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered.
<spirited> ug no comment.:)
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: did it take you back to a console prompt?
<spirited> Ok I'll look up frostwire
<LostChain> can anyone help me figure out why my video in ubuntu 8.10 flickets in my video player
<red-lichtie> fearful: don't connect directly to the web (if you only have 1 box) and use a UML system with IPCop+BOT (Block Outbound Traffic)
<sebsebseb> spirited: limewire and frostwiere LOL  torrents for the win
<red-lichtie> UML = User Mode Linux
<_VIM_> what sebsebseb said
<sebsebseb> spirited: ,but you shoud only download legal stuff from the net really  :D
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yes :)
<spirited> um.... I want my music back.:)
<Darth_Tux> jrib, when i am actually doing something is root i tend to be doing a few things, typing sudo everytime seems a bit much
<LostChain> can anyone help me figure out why my video in ubuntu 8.10 flickets in my video player
<jrib> Darth_Tux: you must not know about « sudo -i » then?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: how do i connect freenode (this irc server? :P)
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: you are now in window number 1.. lets split the screen  push ctrl+a shift+s (to give you a capital S)
<joljam> someone help me .. I am trying to install unetbootin in ubuntu 8.04 and cannot do it..
<Darth_Tux> jrib, i havent come across that in my 4 and a half hours
<CompuHacker> "/s irc.freenet.org"
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: dont remember how i did
<rootcut> red-lichtie, if you still remember my problem, can you check out this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118653/
<spirited> ok then I'll only download legal stuff just for you.;)
<jrib> Darth_Tux: try it, it will give you a root shell
<Myx0x3> CompuHacker: tnx <3
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah noobs and their P2P programs
<Darth_Tux> sweet
<LostChain> can anyone help me figure out why my video in ubuntu 8.10 flickets in my video player
<spirited> Yep I am a noob.
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: huh ?:P
<Scunizi> Myx0x3:  did it split?
<usser> sebsebseb, hey torrents dont work everywhere you know
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: did not understand that sorry :P
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: ctrl+a shift+s
<sebsebseb> usser: you mean like at a univeristy or something, and the guys doing the net, has the port blocked?
<_VIM_> Do any of you use a Sony HandyCam on Ubuntu? if so what software if any do you use?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yes now, set title window to bash or somthing :P
<usser> sebsebseb, university, but here verizon throttles torrent traffic, on a tracker i normally get 100-150, with verizon its 10-15
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: ok.. is irssi in the top or bottom?
<sebsebseb> ok
<red-lichtie> rootcut, you are going to see this for each and every missing "....-dev" toolkit, although I'm not sure what the alsa on is (maybe `apt-get install alsa-dev` ?) .
<red-lichtie> s/on is/one is/
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: top :P
<rootcut> red-lichtie, k i'll look in synaptic maybe ...
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: ok.. and the cursor is blinkin in the "entry" line for irssi?
<fearful> Is firestarter good?
<sebsebseb> fearful: how Linux does firewalls now that's interesting
<sebsebseb> fearful: ,but I can't really say much,  worth finding out about that though
<Myx0x3> yes :P
<quantumkenny> All:  Ubuntu 8.10, my sound just stopped working, produces only static, using ALSA
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yes*
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: or its green :P
<sebsebseb> fearful: firestarter is ok
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: now ctrl+a TAB to shift to the lower half that is empty.. now ctrl+a c
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: but i can enter text there
<sebsebseb> fearful: ,but you should read up on    how firewall works with linux I think,  and about what ports being blocked and when
<prince_jammys> wow, you really must be bored, giving step by step tutorials on how to use gnu screen
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: aha nice! :(
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: :)*
<red-lichtie> rootcut: synaptic won't help you much IMHO, when building from source you really have to read the README, especially the requirements bit ;)
<sebsebseb> fearful: heh you been running Ubuntu without a firewall then?
<sebsebseb> every Internet connected OS needs an enabled firewall simple as that
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: how do i make itlook like this: [_] [_]    if you understand :P
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: it gets better.. you're catching on that ctrl+a is always teh preface for any other command
<adante> hi guys i've got some really wierd behaviour with pinging a windows box on local lan
<adante> if i ping the ip it pings as normal
<sebsebseb> this is Ubuntu not Windows suppourt
<adante> if ping the hostname it also pings but takes a really long time
<sebsebseb>       you can go  to  #windows for that
<_VIM_> wrong channel adante
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: not sure I understand
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: hmm... now they are horisontal
<homeskill> what does it mean in /etc/shadow if a user has a * for a password field?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: i want it ehm, whats the others name? XD
<fearful> sebsebseb yes I have
<sebsebseb> fearful: yeah get yourself sorted out with a firewall, and ideally a hardware firewall,  if you got a router it may already have one
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: not sure I'm following..
<fearful> sebsebseb yea how can I check?
<sebsebseb> fearful: Linux  distros can be broken into as well.   you know
<sebsebseb> every Internet OS can be cracked into
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: side by side? or one on top of the other?
<sebsebseb> Internet connected OS
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: i want the fields to be Vertikal
<TheAngryBunny> don't most linksys routers have firewalls built in?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yeah side by side
<vip3rousmango> All linksys routers have firewalls
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: What ? (Shock ! Surprise !) Ubuntu is not supported by windoes ? ;)
<jrib> homeskill: 'man shadow' should explain.  Basically, the user won't be able to login
<sebsebseb> fearful: maybe someone already been in there, but you didn't know
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: that would be a verticle split.. sorry it doesn't do that from what I've been reading..
<homeskill> jrib i thought thats what ! did
<joljam> i am trying to install unetbootin .. can someone help me please
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: I did not say that,  I said that every Internet connected  OS  should have a enabled firewall
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: oooh :(
<jrib> homeskill: take a look at the man page
<fearful> sebsebseb: I do know that, how can I check if my router has a firewall?
<sebsebseb> fearful: your router configuration page
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: now if you want to experiment a little .. try ctrl+a c in either window or split half
<sebsebseb> assuming you have one :D
<homeskill> the man page says both ! and * mean they wont be able to login. i just dont understand why theres 2 diff things tha tmean the same thing
<fearful> sebsebseb yea ok well I got to go for dinner I'll tell you after :p
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: heh, okej ^^
<red-lichtie> fearful, most routers don't port forward anyway
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: now sudo apt-get install surfraw elinks
<Myx0x3> maybe i can read in: man screen? :P
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: whats that? ^^
<Scunizi> red-lichtie: sure they do
<jrib> homeskill: the man page says more than that.  ! and * are examples
<joljam> sebsebseb can you help me please ...with installing a program .. i downloaded a *.BIN file and typed ./filename... but its not working
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: ah ha you know  about firewalls more than me?
<sebsebseb> joljam: ah yes .bin
<red-lichtie> unless you have enabled UPnP support for the applications
<vip3rousmango> joljam: you have to chmod +x the file first to make it excutible
<sebsebseb> joljam: which app?
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: elinks is a terminal browser for the internet and surfraw is something that allows searching the net FAST before loading the browser
<joljam> sebsebseb..its unetbootin
<_VIM_> !info surfraw
<ubottu> surfraw (source: surfraw): a fast unix command line interface to WWW. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 84 kB, installed size 556 kB
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: so  port forwarding yeah.  so since Linux distros tend not to have anything that calls back home, unlike insecure WIndows installs.      a firewall in a way may not be needed?   ,but  people that have an insecure  sudo password, could get cracked anyway?
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: I meant "by default", you obviously can configure them
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: okey? ^^ but ill use firefox in Windows if i need anything, i dont have the fastest internet connection :P
<joljam> sebsebseb...I want to create intrepid usb using unetbootin.. thats why I am trying to install unetbootin in LTS
<sebsebseb> joljam: why was I picked out of everyone here?
<namasamaran> cumi
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: terminal searching is quick because there's no graphics involved.. did you load it?
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: or install it??
<Eiremhaith> hello room
<sebsebseb> joljam: bins are a bit of a pain in the arse, and   I haven't made a bootable USB  for Ubuntu
<joljam> ﻿sebsebseb..no one was answering my question earlier..thats why
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: sorry no :P but i dont think ill need it hehe :P
<vip3rousmango> joljam: Did you chmod +x thefile.bin?
<sebsebseb> joljam: someone already said what to do with bin
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: ok.. one thing you need to learn is how to detach and reattach to screen..
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: heh, okej ? :P
<Pelo> anyone else have  the fast user switcher applet kill x ? using the nvidia 180 driver ?
<joljam> ﻿ vip3rousmango:- I did a chmod 700
<red-lichtie> My Intrepib box is still messed up all the same after upgrading from LTS
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: to detach ctrl+a d ... try it.. everything will disappear
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered.
<dtcrshr> hi there! im having dificulties with a pendrive. how do i manage to it mout itself automatically?
<joljam> ﻿ vip3rousmango..just now I did a chmod +x also
<dtcrshr> iv installed autofs, but didnt worked
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: messed up in what way?
<joljam> but it says..﻿ vip3rousmango
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: okej :P did i kill irssi?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: or is it still running?
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: nope that's part of the magick..
<Pelo> dtcrshr, should mount automaticaly to your desktop when you plug it in , what is happening if not that ?
<joljam> vip3rousmango..../unetbootin-linux-313: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: oooh ;)
<vip3rousmango> joljam: whaaaa, ok hold on one sec
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: Ramdom loss of connection with nothing in the logs :(
<dtcrshr> well, its not mounting
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: you could even close the putty session and it would continue to run
<dtcrshr> im insertint directly on the mobo connectors
<dtcrshr> they are activated from the bios
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: Internet connection?
<hlm> I need help, I have to Ethernet cards, how do I select one that im not connected to?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: heh okej :P but how do i get it back? :P
<fatbrain> How would I go about copying all folders from my current one to some other? cp -r ./ dest/  ?
<dtcrshr> and the pendrive lights flashes when i plug it in
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: to reattach you need to know what the screen number is.. so now type screen -ls
<Pelo> dtcrshr, plug it in , open a terminal , type  sudo blkid , do you see it there, also type lsusb , do you see it there
<_VIM_> I have surfraw installed how do i use it? I tried reading the -help but I'm not seeing anything usefull 'surfraw -g' didnt work either
<prince_jammys> screen -DR
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: the line that is shown has a 4 digit number at the beginning of it.  to reattach type screen -r <number>
<vip3rousmango> joljam: I'm not sure why it's giving that error.. did you sudo chmod?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: okej :)
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: how do i remove the others?
<Busbee> Hello everyone!
<hlm> where is the network information kept?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: i have 5 here XD ill bet i did something :P
<Scunizi> _VIM_: sr google <search parameter>
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: nslookup fails, etc, but WLAN drivers say they have 100% signal. So I'm thinking of just flattening the box and going back to LTS
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie:  I see
<_VIM_> Scunizi: ah ok thank you :)
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: nothing in syslog, daemonlog, messages
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: yeah wireless can be a pain
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: yep.. you typed screen 5 times just after you loaded it.. so you have to attach to one at a time and see if there's nothing there then /exit
<the_dark_warrio> I have installed pidgin from source code, but removed it now with make uninstall. I then installed pidgin from the repos, and all images icons which are used by pidgin are gone. I tried apt-get --reinstall install pidgin, but it didn't work. Any hints?
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: well hardy and intrepid not much difference anyway
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: and next Ubuntu is out in April
<Scunizi> _VIM_: sr ? to get the different "search" engines
<hlm> NEED NETWORKING HELP:
<hlm> how do I switch which network card I use?
<Pelo> the_dark_warrio, try asking in the #pidgin channel , they might know bettter
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: thats what I thought, but something has changed, and in my case it was for the worse :(
<the_dark_warrio> Pelo: Ok
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: to do with the kernel maybe
<vip3rousmango> the_dark_warrio: try #pidgin channel, they might have a better answer for you
<Pelo> hlm, try asking in #networking
<Busbee> Quick question from an Ubuntu newbie: Somehow, my resolution was set to 320x240 and I can't reach the menu to correct that manually. Is there any way that I can open the console with a keyboard shortcut of some kind (Since I can't reach that menu, either) and type in a command to set the resolution to 1280x1024 instead? 3rd party graphics drivers installed and verified working.
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: maybe you could like ndiswrapper hte windows driver for your device
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: hmmm :P
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: /exit does not work :S
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: hang on
<usser> Busbee, alt+f2 type gnome-terminal<ENTER>
<Pelo> Busbee, sudo dkpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<usser> Busbee, and use xrandr to set resolution
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: have you got a seperate home folder?
<dtcrshr> Pelo: , i got sda 1 to 8, but none of them is usb something
<Busbee> Thanks, I'll try that now
<dtcrshr> all ext3, besides one swap
<Pelo> dtchen, what file system is this usb stick in ?  ntfs ? fat ? fat32 ?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: bash: /exit: No such file or directory :S
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: /quit  maybe
<prince_jammys> Myx0x3: just regular: 'exit'
<Pelo> dtcrshr, what file system is this usb stick in ?  ntfs ? fat ? fat32 ?
<dtcrshr> fat
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: Yeah, maybe. I did a lot of compiling/configuration, maybe the distro upgrade broke some of that (I'll have to diff the dpk_old files)
<dtcrshr> i use it regularly with an xp machine at work
<Pelo> dtcrshr, what does lsusb tell you ?
<Myx0x3> prince_jammys: aha :) now it worked Scunizi ^^
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: if you have a seperate home folder. that makes  ubuntu  re installing easier, or if you like other distro installing easier
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: I knew it was something like that :/
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: also   next version has Ext4 :)   and so loads of us will clean install for that I expect,  that is the more experienced Ubuntu people
<rootcut> red-lichtie, i found the answer to the alsa problem .. thing is.. i don't know how to use it: "Install the alsa devel packages (using yast) and then try running ./configure again." ... how do i use yast ?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: hehe nps :P
<Dethray> Anyone know what the latest core 2 duo mobile is?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: if i dont want screen anymore? how do i remove it=? i bet it takes some process :P...
<R0b0t1> Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered. How do I get my function keys to act "normal"?
<dtcrshr> http://pastebin.com/m3bb06176
<Pelo> dtcrshr, hold on
<islan> R0b0t1: you're right, you did
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: you mean close it entirely?  you can "exit" all the screens and they won't be running.. on reboot of the remote machine will also close screeen and it won't restart on reboot without you typing screen
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: home isn't the issue I fear, it was all the twiddling that I did in etc and /lib/ to get my laptop working just right. (/me kick himself now for not dd'ing the drive before the distro upgrade)
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: I was just saying about home, to make your re installs easier, if you have a seperate home folder
<Pelo> dtcrshr, the problem might be with the computer,  try another usb device ( preferably a usb pen or music player) , try another usb port , check your bios settings to make sure you have usb enabled or whatnot
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yeah close entirely :P whitout reboot
<vip3rousmango> R0b0t1: Does your keyboard have an F-Lock key?
<dtcrshr> ok
<dtcrshr> thanks
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: well actsaul end user features,  not much difference between hardy and intrepid anyway
<dtcrshr> ill double check the bios
<kevin_zhong> can anybody help me with a quick question?
<R0b0t1> vip3rousmango: No, nothing even remotely resembling one. In MacOS, I had to check an option in the system settings, however I am unable to find something like that in Ubuntu.
<Pelo> kevin_zhong, you need to ask it first
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: plus then you  will probably want to try the next version in April anyway as I was saying
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: is there a "short" commant to exit all at the same time? or do i have to "go into" everone and type exit? :/
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: definately
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: just exit as the other nick suggested.. to close the split ctrl+a shift+x
<kevin_zhong> lol, ok. Question is, can I write Mandarin Chinese in Ubuntu? I take a Chinese class, and I have to be able to
<vip3rousmango> R0b0t1: hmm, The only other thing i can think of is to manually reassign the keys under the keyboard layout settings under Administrator
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: each one is running independantly.. so yes you have to go into each one as far as I know..
<Pelo> kevin_zhong, the answer is probably yes , #ubuntu-cn might be a better place to ask
<Pelo> how
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: so you could try and configure this, but  then not have intrepid for long anyway, or fail at configuring, and downgrade to hardy.   and then clean install the next one
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: okey :/
<kevin_zhong> oh, okay, thanks
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: no shame in downgrading to hardy,  in fact that is the long term suppourt release anyway
<R0b0t1> vip3rousmango: Where might that be located?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: well, i have to go to bed now :P im realy tired as you maybe can recognize XD
<Busbee> Problem resolved! Thanks, help channel!
<sileni> did compiz ever get that bug fixed where firefox always started up full screen
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: and yes wireless can be a right pain in Linux distros, thanks to manufactures that don't suppourt it properly with their devices
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: np.. :)
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: Question is, can I downgrade to hardy without having to do a wipe
<Pelo> sileni, I use compiz and I never get that so I guess yes
<vip3rousmango> R0b0t1: Menu > System Preferences > Preferences > Keyboard
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: that's where the seperate home folder thing comes in
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: it's own partition for  home
<R0b0t1> vip3rousmango: And within that, any idea which button I'd hit?
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: tnx for the help im realy glad that you helped me :)
<vip3rousmango> R0b0t1: Sorry but no, my keyboard had the F-Lock key, which solved my issue.
<sebsebseb> red-lichtie: so the OS it self needs to be wiped, but  you can have your stuff in a seperate home folder  partition and keep that
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: now i feel like a pro whit linux ;) just kidding ;)
<vip3rousmango> R0b0t1: that would just be the first place I'd look with any keyboard related issue
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: I've been learning this for 3 yrs. just in the last couple weeks I've tried to live at terminal as much as possible.. just for fun and experience.
<vip3rousmango> R0b0t1: if you can't find a feature in their or the Keyboard Shortcuts, try asking around the ubuntu forums if no-one can help here. Sorry I can't be of better use :(
<coffeebug> Hi all.Synaptic shows that gcj4.2 is installed but terminal command says its not.
<R0b0t1> Nah, you're the first person that answered me in about 3 months :)
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: yeah, I know that route, multi boot home, etc. I just should have gome there before I distro upgraded :(
<sebsebseb> you can do it now
<red-lichtie> s/gome/gone/
<sebsebseb> it's not to late
<sebsebseb> you can make a seperate home now
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: yeah :) and i realy have to learn Linux to get a well paid work ^^ im just at school now but i realy would like to manage linux :P
<Pelo> R0b0t1, what is your question again ?
<yajohny> hi all :)
<R0b0t1> Pelo: Ok, I believe I've mentioned this problem before. On my keyboard, which is a Mac's (the aluminum keyboard), the function keys correspond to things like "eject disc", "volume up", "volume down", "brightness", etc. Things like that. However, I am unable to use the normal functions of the F-keys. An example would be when installing windows in a VM, where you need to hit F2. Instead, my brightness is lowered. How do I get my function keys to act "n
<R0b0t1> ormal"?
<islan> Myx0x3: you get good work for knowing Linux?  ...why has no one told me this?
<R0b0t1> Copypasta.
<Scunizi> Myx0x3: me too but I'm almost 50.. little age descrimination when you're competing with 25 yr olds. :(
 * Pelo finds yajohny 's cheerfullness suspicious
<kevin_zhong> nobody is responding in #ubuntu-cn guess its time to google
 * _VIM_ puts tinfoil hat on, and hands one to pelo
<Myx0x3> islan: haha xD im getting the work from an friend to the family :P and its something whit cisco also xD
<yajohny> after 2year i install again ubuntu :)
<Myx0x3> Scunizi: hehe, nhaa i hope im done when im 19 ^^ im 18 now XD
<red-lichtie> sebsebseb: I think I adapted too much and "make install"'ed too much with out documenting it for myself, so my bad I guess
<Pelo> R0b0t1, I'm gonna take a wild guess that those keys are set in what ever the mac version of a bios is .  you'll probably need to disable it from there
 * islan looks forward to graduating
 * Scunizi suggests _VIM_ also string coax cable around the parimeter of the house to keep the space men away
<_VIM_> :)
<R0b0t1> Pelo: Well, I think Ubuntu chooses to do it as other distributions accept them as normal F keys.
 * vip3rousmango uses ray blasters for his space invader defence kit
<yajohny> ubuntu is after two years great distro...
<R0b0t1> Pfft, orbital ion cannon.
<vip3rousmango> LOL
<_VIM_> lmao
<merther> was the static ip address problem fixed in 8.10/
<Pelo> R0b0t1, I'm gonna go along with the "search the forum" suggestion , www.ubuntuforums.org
<red-lichtie> yajohny, does that mean I can delete my Windows ME partition now ? ;)
<R0b0t1> Pelo: Thought so :(. That's where I am atm.
<red-lichtie> I guess not :D
<spirited> What is the best antivirus app for Ubuntu?
<vip3rousmango> Windows-Away
<nwillettjeffrie1> Any gurus out there know a command to recursively search a directory for files with a specific file extension and then move all of those files to a different directory?
<R0b0t1> spirited: If you need an antivirus for Ubuntu, I'd have to say you're doing something wrong.
<_VIM_> !virus | spirited
<ubottu> spirited: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<red-lichtie> Ubuntu installation is probably your best AV :)
<spirited> reading now thank you.
<jrib> nwillettjeffrie1: use « find »
<evilGUI_> red-lichtie: Window ME is such a nightmare =(
<spirited> this should be interesting.:)
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu can need a AV if your running a mail server that relays mail to windows machines
<stephans> hello, may someone please tell me how to tell banshee to list albums containing multiple artists correctly? e.g not each artist in another album with the same name on a different row?
 * Pelo wonders if anyone else has had issues with X restarting when switching user ,  possibly nvidia related
<spirited> Windows Vista is a nightmare!
<aprilhare> there can't be that many machines with Windows ME installed anymore!
<aprilhare> that and windows 9
<aprilhare> that and windows 95
<aprilhare> rather
<vip3rousmango> Pelo: My laptop does that sometimes, and I only have an intel chipset, no nvidia here..
<red-lichtie> evilGUI_: Never had it, it was more of a rhetorical comment ;) :D
<MaxRide> Anybody know the packages for CD-Burning on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> vip3rousmango,  thanks,
<usser> aprilhare, i still have one :)
<sebsebseb> aprilhare: quite few machines around with windows 2000 or  below still
<MrGoodkat_> how can i install all dependencies automatic when i put them all in the same folder?
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: loads of those
<Pelo> maxg__, brassero , gnomebaker
<MrGoodkat_> i downloaded all debs via the synaptic download script
<vip3rousmango> The only window's i'll install in a pinch is Windows2k, best windows as far as Windows goes...
<aprilhare> sebsebseb, yeah but usually its windows 98
<usser> MrGoodkat_, you mean all the deb file?
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: What's the default installed app?
<Pelo> MaxRide, brasero , gnomebaker
<joljam> need help using liveusb
<|ns|nR8> you think windows 98 would still be more common that ubuntu
<MrGoodkat_> yes usser
<aprilhare> windows 95, i have found, has this self destructive habit
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: Brasero  disk burner
<usser> MrGoodkat_, sudo dpkg -i /directorywheredebsare/*deb
<MaxRide> Pelo:  Thanks. I'll try those.
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: find it in your menu
<islan> one day I might have a Win98 comp just to play old PC games
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: For some reason it got uninstalled (Actually running EEEBuntu, so that's probably not an oversight)
<aprilhare> there are probably machines with windows 3.11 but they would be in third world countries
<vip3rousmango> islan: WINE can emulate 98 :P
<Pelo> MrGoodkat_, if you have an internet connection why not just sudo apt-get install the package you want , the dependencies will be added automaticaly
<aprilhare> :)
<DeadRobot> I love wine. :P
<MrGoodkat_> pelo no internet connection
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: ok well K3B is what I would normalely use :)  so   sudo apt-get install k3b
 * Pelo gives DeadRobot the number for AA
<MrGoodkat_> thanks usser, that worked like charm
<islan> vip3rousmango: but how well may yet be seen :P  I once tried running Baldur's Gate, it crashed a lot
<joljam> someone please help me.......I do i install a p[rogram which I have downloaded in .tar.gz format
<MaxRide> sebsebseb:  Cool, can it burn .iso?
<red-lichtie> I think I still have a full back up of Windows for Workgroups 3.11od a disk that probably can't be read any more (somewhre)
<vip3rousmango> islan: ha! same thing happened for Prince of Persia1.4 for me
<red-lichtie> s/od/on/
<DeadRobot> Noob question: how do see a list of available channels to join?
<Pelo> MrGoodkat_, you can list multiple packages in the command  , sudo dpkg -i packageone pakcagetwo etc , put the dependencies first
<aprilhare> MaxRide: do us a favour and try double clicking on a iso file. tell us what happens
<islan> joljam: gunzip <file> | tar -xv
<vip3rousmango> DeadRobot: type /list
<red-lichtie> DeadRoot: What client ?
<spirited> interesting
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: It opens.
<vip3rousmango> DeadRobot: oh.. type /list in IRC to see a list of channels :P
<Pelo> DeadRobot, you jight regret doing that , there are several 1000 channels on this network,  and I think /list is disabled
<usser> joljam, untar it then look for install script, to untar tar -xvf file.tar.gz
<noogie> hi, when i scan my ports, i get random high number ports that appear to be open, is this bad?
<spirited> So I really dont need to have  an antivirus program installed and running right?
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: yes K3B does the lot
<_VIM_> correct
<JesperHansen> HELP! After running fsck on my harddisken _everything_ got thrown into /lost+found, some with the names like #1235435, others with their original name. How do I recover from this state?!
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: Sweet deal. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: also it's a good idea to md5 check sum your ISO before burning
<usser> spirited, that is correct you dont
<DeadRobot> thanks
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: ISO for?
<spirited> wow nice.
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: =/  Checksums are for wimps. I live iun the danger zone.
<Pelo> spirited, you might want one so you don'T pass along viruses to your windows using freinds, but for linux you don'T realy need one
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: Knoppix, for cloning a laptop.
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: well 99% of the time it will have downloaded correctly, but still a good idea to md5check sum
<red-lichtie> spirited: try http://www.clamav.net/
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: cloning a lap top?
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: Yea.
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: just re install the OS on there
<sebsebseb> or
<noogie> I just tried clamav, and it requires root to update, and i couldnt figure it out
<red-lichtie> spirited: try `sudo aptitude install clamav clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam`
<mamaro> is there a way to click a torrent file and have it download on a local server?
<sebsebseb> copy it into a vm
<Pelo> noogie,  sudo freshclam , that's the command for updates
<spirited> red: do I really need this?
<noogie> i did, and nothing happend
<ammagendut> hi
<Pelo> spirited, you don'T
<ammagendut> i want to open .7z
<sebsebseb> ah yes
<Pelo> noogie, you need it installed first, sudo apt-get install freshclam
<sebsebseb> ammagendut: ok I think you need the 7zip command line version
<Pelo> noogie, in a terminal, not in the app launcher
<noogie> i know
<vip3rousmango> spirited: If you want, you can go into the Add/Remove and search Virus, their are about 2 - 4 apps already their to download if you really want an antivirus solution
<noogie> i did
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: The OE isn't broken. =/
<MaxRide> OS*
<ammagendut> sebsebseb: how to install using terminal?
<sebsebseb> MaxRide: what?
<spirited> I think I will hold out on the virus protection progs for now.
<sebsebseb> ammagendut: not sure what it's called, but you can find in it synaptic or use apt-get cache serach or whatever it is
<L3Tum> Hi everyone. I installed Fedora 10 on a second machine a few nights ago but was/am having problems getting ethernet to work. So I decided to install ubuntu 8.10 on it since I have 8.04 on this machine and I'm more familiar with it. However, every time I try to boot the live cd it does not boot. I says boot from cd:, sits a few minutes, then boots fedora. For some reason I can get it to boot the cd after about 6-7 tries, but then when I try to in
<L3Tum> stall I get a continuous screen of SQUASHFS errors. I searched all over google, and have found that I could try setting ide=nodma, but I can't get the cd to boot now. The cd drive works. I can see the files on the cd from fedora. I'm burning the cds from this machine, and all cd checks turn out fine. Does anyone have any advice?
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<B10S> http://192.168.0.10/phpmyadmin why does it say "Not Found" ?
<Pelo> ammagendut, open sypantic, do a search for zip,  several pakages for 7zip will be visible,   insgtall them , fileroller will be able to unpack 7zip files
<sadaiyappan> how come open office 3.0 is not supported by ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> L3Tum: sounds like a bad CD
<noogie> try localhost/phpmyadmin
<sebsebseb> L3Tum: or your CD drive has gone bad
<spirited> thanks for the links and thanks for the advice.
<B10S> noogie: still not working
<sadaiyappan> ?
<Pelo> L3Tum, cd might be damaged , try in another comp,  or change the boot order in your bios
<ammagendut> ok thanks Pelo
<islan> L3Tum: I would also recommend trying a DVD over a CD
<the_dark_warrio> Oh, I did it =p
<sadaiyappan> for that matter, most of ubuntus software is outdated
<the_dark_warrio> i had to remove pidgin-data in order to restore the icons
<vip3rousmango> sadaiyappan: OOo 3.0 isnt fully stable compaired to 2.4.. which is why they chose to continue 2.4's support untill 3.0 becomes less buggy
<MaxRide> sebsebseb: I'm cloning my EEEPC's disk to DVD because I want to change up the OS for a bit, but I'll end up going back to how it is now.
<sadaiyappan> oh ok
<Pelo> sadaiyappan, different version,  ubuntu only updates to fixes , not new versions,  3.0 will probably be in the next ubuntu release
<sadaiyappan> ok
<L3Tum> Even though the cd loads in fedora on that machine and shows files and all? I tried making another cd thinking it was bad, and same thing.The boot order is coirrect, I made sure a few times
<vip3rousmango> ... that too
<sebsebseb> vip3rousmango: nice story, but I think.  it's, because Ubuntu only does security updates, until a next release. w ith the exception of some ppas
<mien> just wondering if there's any ubuntu/linux experts in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia?
<noogie> should i block outbound connections?
<_VIM_> MaxRide: if you want a 'sandbox' environment it might be easier to use Virtualbox or Vmware
<_VIM_> !Virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> !ma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma
<deddert> i have a problem if someone can help me
<Pelo> later folks
<B10S> its installed and everything :s
<Guest834> anyone familiar with emc2
<WebcamWonder> !anyone | deddert
<sebsebseb> mien: there might be a channel for your area
<ubottu> deddert: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DeadRobot> deddert: wwhats the problem
<deddert> there are locks on some of my music files i drag in off my cdrom
<vip3rousmango> sebsebseb: yeah, you're right. I forgot that its updates not upgrades. The new Ubuntu should have 3.0, but I use gOS 3, I find it soo much easyer as a ubuntu 8.04 dirivative
<L3Tum> islan, also, The machine only has cd drvie, not dvd
<noogie> is it easy to detect rootkit/trojan?
<mien> oh how do i find it?
<islan> L3Tum: dang.  I had a problem with an 8.10 CD too, but switching to DVD seemed to fix it for me
<JesperHansen> HELP! After running fsck on my harddisken _everything_ got thrown into /lost+found, some with the names like #1235435, others with their original name. How do I recover from this state?!
<vip3rousmango> noogie: it should since most of those viruses are aimmed towards windows, check in wine's C;\ directory as thats were most viruses unpack too
<L3Tum> I tried using 8.04 also, same thing again
<mamaro> is there a way to click a torrent file and have it download on a local server?
<sebsebseb> vip3rousmango: well  real Ubuntu is the one that should be most used :)  not any dirvative of it.  and yeah real Ubuntu is most used.
<Pici> mien: You may be able to find a loco team nearby, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<sebsebseb> vip3rousmango: so yeah I mean Kubuntu and Xubuntu that's ok as well
<noogie> im running ubuntu
<B10S> whats the php package that should be installed?
<mien> ok thanks!!
 * islan goes and reads some Nietzsche
<Dr_willis> mamaro,  you mean have a torrent client on a different machine start downlaoding it?
<deddert> does anyone know how to get the locks off my music folders i dragged onto my harddrive
<vip3rousmango> sebsebseb: Ahh, I find that Ubuntu itself kills my laptop's ram.. I don't know why, Kubuntu was a little easyer but if I do too much it slows down to a crawl. gOS I havn't had that issue happen yet, and I've been trying
<sebsebseb> well Xubuntu is nice to
<sebsebseb> that's the more light waight one
<Dr_willis> deddert,  set the ownership or permissions to be correct for the user you are using.
<sebsebseb> how much RAM?
<L3Tum> But SQUASHFS errors are a cd thing, or do they have to do with the machine?
<vip3rousmango> 512mb
<deddert> how do i do that dr williis
<mamaro> Dr_willis, yes
<Dr_willis> mamaro,  many torrent clients can 'watch' a directory and auto-load torrents from them.. set up some shared location, and hafe the client watch - you just save the torrent to that location and away it goes.
<mamaro> oh ok.
<Dr_willis> mamaro,  at least tahts one way to do it
<vip3rousmango> mamaro: azereus (now VUSE) can do that fuction described above
<Dr_willis> so can ktorrent, and rtorrent, and utorrent :)
<mamaro> Grr. used to love azureus..
<vip3rousmango> as do i, i'm not a fan of vuse, I reverted back to the old az
<vip3rousmango> but its a solid bt download app
<deddert> how do i change the ownership permissions
<keres> When i talk into my microphone i can hear my self perfect through the speakers, but when i record myself or use mumble it sounds like a bunch of low pitched static
<JesperHansen> deddert: chown username:group
<keres> i used arecord and it stilll sounded junky
<JesperHansen> deddert: and file or folder last
<mamaro> i haven't used it for a few years. but for somereasons downloads would only work if I was in admin mode.
<deddert> ? username group
<donald> im having a hard time figuring out what i need to install themes
<WebcamWonder> !themes | donald
<ubottu> donald: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<donald> i can find them, just cant figure out how to install them
<WebcamWonder> donald: Typically, you only need to drag them into Appearances
<donald> sorry should of explained that
<donald> ok, nothing else is needed to install?
<mamaro> back to work. thank you
<Dr_willis> donald,  drag/drop to the theme control panel/customize panel  normally and they get installed.
<WebcamWonder> donald: Nope. Either a drag, or use the Install button on the bottom of Appearences
<donald> ok i tried that but i will try again
<thebloggu> i am trying to run synclient but i get 'Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?' , how can i enable it ? (i already have module "synaptics" loaded and "SHMConfig" "True" in xorg
<donald> maybe im doing something wrong
<donald> do you extract them?
<fakhriz> Hi folks
<_VIM_> no
<WebcamWonder> donald: Nope. The entire archive, drag that
<donald> oh ok
<jrib> thebloggu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<donald> was trying to drag the theme.desktop file
<fakhriz> pls help.. I have troule getting my webcam running ubuntu 8.1
<donald> thanks alot
<deddert> ?chown username :group and file or folder
<WebcamWonder> !who | deddert
<ubottu> deddert: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<deddert> i just need help to unlock my music folders i dragged on from a cdrom
<fakhriz> ubuttu: how are you?
<deddert> they wont move
<Dr_willis> deddert,  you need to 'set the proper permissions'  the lock is just showing they are 'wrong'
<deddert> dr willis how do i do that
<Dr_willis> deddert,  easiest way to do it is from the terminal with the 'chown' and 'chmod' commands
<subpar> anyone want to help out with a simple bash scripting problem?
<Dr_willis> sudo chown Yourusername.Yourusername /path/to/the/directory   for starters
<WebcamWonder> subpar: We can only help if you ask :)
<jrib> subpar: just ask, but #bash may be a better place
<fakhriz> usb webcam support please
<Guest24349> ls
<deddert> sudo chown?
<nsadmin> well you can't run chown as anyone but root
<subpar> I need to know how to stall the next command in the script so it would run thusly: {command 1} {wait x amount of time} {command 2}
<deddert> ns admin i am root
<deddert> i think
<deddert> i just dont know what chown is
<WebcamWonder> subpar: sleep?
<deddert> or where the terminal is
<nsadmin> man chown befoer you use it then :)
<binarymutant> chown is change owner
<Dr_willis> deddert,  this is when it pays to read up on the command line and shell ussage in linux
<jrib> subpar: command1; sleep amount_of_time; command2
<Dr_willis> !terminal | deddert
<ubottu> deddert: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<subpar> yup that's it
<subpar> :)
<subpar> thank you
<binarymutant> ch(ange)own(er)
<fakhriz> deddert: chown is to change the owner of the file or folder ..
<JesperHansen> HELP! After running fsck on my harddisken _everything_ got thrown into /lost+found, some with the names like #1235435, others with their original name. How do I recover from this state?
<binarymutant> now chmod doesn't make sense to me though, ch(ange)mod(ification) ?
<donald> ok one more question if you guys dont mind
<Dr_willis> change modes
<fakhriz> guys
<usser> binarymutant, change mode
<Nathan_> Hello?
<prince_jammys> binarymutant: mode
<binarymutant> lol
<nsadmin> jello
<donald> anyone know of a theme that would be good for a movies theme, changing of the icons, and menu ect..?
<binarymutant> thanks
<prince_jammys> heh.
<donald> i have an elderly gentleman im setting this up for, he is a big classics movie fan
<MrGoodkat_> is it possible to make an offline system update?
<binarymutant> donald, gnome? gnome-look.org
<Nathan_> Does anyone know how to get GRUB bootloader back?
<MrGoodkat_> i have no internet connection on my lappi and without an updated kernel i wont get one
<fakhriz> I've waste my day googling for a solution for my webcam
<donald> binary, yes i looked there
<WebcamWonder> donald: Usually, the themes are mutually exclusive when it comes to GTK, and icons. That is why they are classified under different categories on gnome-look. As far as films go, I guess you would have to mix and match
<nsadmin> MrGoodkat_: how can you transfer files to it?
<WebcamWonder> !webcam | fakhriz
<donald> other than transformers, no other movie came up
<ubottu> fakhriz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MrGoodkat_> usb
<binarymutant> donald, I don't think anyone can help you look for a theme, it's personal preference
<thebloggu> jrib, thanks :)
<JesperHansen> Nathan_: throw in a live cd, mount the harddrive, chroot to it, grub-install, reboot.
<Nathan_> I did that but to no avial
<Nathan_> getting error 15
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. I have no sound :( I've raised all the bars on the volume control. Don't know what else really that i can do.
<JesperHansen> Nathan_: well, I am getting the same error right now.
<WebcamWonder> !sound | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaveIngram> bash question: how would I rename a number of files at the same time, like xxx1.jpg, xxx2.jpg and xxx3.jpg and I want to replace xxx with yyy?
<JesperHansen> Nathan_: Only difference is... All of the harddisk content has been thrown into /lost+found
<jhonnyboy> !sound | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy, please see my private message
<WebcamWonder> DaveIngram: rename supports regex, look into it :)
<mikedoty> Hi.  Would it be possible for someone to tar their /usr/share/icons/gnome directory for me?
<fakhriz> ubottu: my webcam is supported. it's creative, lsusb -> Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<B10S> thats a nice bot there
<nsadmin> domo arigato mister ubotto
<Nathan_>  no wonder, I am struck with Windows XP and Windows 7 on bootloader without Ubuntu
<DaveIngram> WebcamWonder Thanks!
<djeff> hi?
<fakhriz> ubuttu: but Camorama couldn't connect to video device
<WebcamWonder> djeff: hello
<djeff> I have a quick question about my installation of php on my ubuntu server
<fakhriz> ubuttu: Cheese too
<djeff> can you help me ?
<WebcamWonder> fakhriz: ubottu is a bot, and is triggered by people on this channel
<WebcamWonder> djeff: If you ask your question, I might
<jmatrix> help me help you with a silly questio
<jmatrix> n
<fakhriz> WebcamWonder: ic , thanks
<fakhriz> WebcamWonder: could you help please?
<WebcamWonder> fakhriz: I have no clue with regards to Webcams. I don't even own one
<B10S> http://192.168.0.10/phpmyadmin why does it say "Not Found" ? says the same with localhost
<djeff> In the past I was able to print a php variable that way: <?= $var; ?>, now it's impossible, the variable doesnt print ?
<jmatrix> is the default mozilla browser in ubuntu 8.1 supposed to fade out ? I'm running it on a USB stick and for some reason the default browser always fades while browsing... might be the USB delay since its not as fast a disk
<jmatrix> like when it is thinking/waiting
<Dolo> is there a gui type app I can use for making my own custom ubuntu cd?
<jmatrix> for data
<donald> im looking now, just wondered
<WebcamWonder> jmatrix: The fade will happen when the application is not responding. It is done by the default WM that comes with Ubuntu. And yes, if it is heavily working/waiting for IO, it will, but it shouldn't
<donald> only finding things like transformers and die hard
<donald> heh
<donald> just looking for something classy
<WebcamWonder> Dolo: There is an Amazon program on ubuntu as beta. You can try that out if you want to
<fakhriz> WebcamWonder: do you hate me ?
<Dolo> got a link to it?
<WebcamWonder> donald: Making a new theme is surprisingly easy. If you want to create a new set of icons/desktop wallpaper. You can go ahead
<WebcamWonder> fakhriz: Why would you say that
<jmatrix> thanks for a excellent answer to a silly question. :)
<Dolo> Amazon program?
<Guest54884> Is there a way to get a higher resolution than 1024 x 768 with 8.10?
<jhonnyboy> WebcamWonder: nothing yet with sound :(
<Nathan_> tried grub-install
<fakhriz> WebcamWonder: coz I need help .. I was help people at university for long time
<donald> i guess i could try that
<Nathan_> nothing, still getting error 15
<JesperHansen> !recover
<donald> how do you change the icons??//
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<WebcamWonder> fakhriz: I know nothing about getting webcams to work with linux
<JesperHansen> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<WebcamWonder> donald: Appearance -> Customize your theme -> Icons -> Change it
<donald> ok thanks
<donald> ill work on that
<fakhriz> WebcamWonder: don't you have a webdcam ?  thank you anyway :)
<Nathan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  still no avial
<WebcamWonder> fakhriz: I actually really truly don't. And yes, that is THE most asked question from me, given my nick
<Nathan_> find /grub/stage1           error 15
<Nathan_> find /boot/grub/stage1        error 15
<WebcamWonder> Nathan_: ##grub could help you more perhaps
<Nathan_> please do
<joljam> I really need someone's help I have been trying to create a bootable usb for a long time and I ama having problems.. I am using ubuntu LTS..someone help me please
<fakhriz> joljam: 1 min
<Dr_willis> joljam,  i find the 'unetbootin' tool comes in handy. it can automate most of it.. Ive also fouind that some machines+usb thumbdrives just dont play nicely and dont always want to boot.
<vip3rousmango> joljam: what version of Ubuntu LTS are you using, I believe 8.04.2 has an install to USB feature
<fearful> sebsebseb are you there
<sebsebseb> fearful: yes
<jhonnyboy> Would anyone know why sound isn't working on my system? I have tested my hardware drivers, found my driver name, and all the volume controls on that audio driver are maxed out. Help please
<fearful> sebsebseb what level should I put the Intrusion detector level on the router, it was off.. :\
<sebsebseb> fearful: depends on the options
<Dolo> WebcamWonder:  do you have a link where i can find that program i keep getting amazon.com from searching
<joljam> All I am using ubuntu 8.04.02. have tried unetbootin but am not able to install it .. it says some library is missing... i think walking me thru installation of unetbootin will be helpful..
<joljam> Dr Willis can u help me
<Dr_willis> joljam,  i use unetbooting under windows. or wine normally
<Dolo> WebcamWonder: you said theres a amazon app for making custom windows gui
<WebcamWonder> Dolo: i think iot is only for servers, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/ec2
<Dr_willis> joljam,  check the package manager for the name of the missing library and install it.. perhaps.
<Nathan_> ##grub is answering....
<WebcamWonder> Dolo: what?
<Nathan_> isn't*
<fearful> sebsebseb: I just sent you a message
<MaxRide> Can anyone tell me why this won't work?: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Disk Backup -o force
<Dr_willis> MaxRide,  do NOT use spaces in mountpoints.. is a very good idea :)
<WebcamWonder> MaxRide: Space, escape with \
<Dr_willis> MaxRide,  tahts the issue
<Dolo> WebcamWonder: I see, i was looking for a way to make a custom ubuntu cd
<joljam> Dr Willis:- ./unetbootin-linux-313: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MaxRide> o_o;  Oh....Thanks both....
<MaxRide> Ubuntu told me to use that....I guess it was wrong. =)
<Dr_willis> Spaces in filenames = evil :)
<fearful> MaxRide it would be /media/Disk\ Backup
<Dr_willis> It is using the Volume name of the disk by default.
<Dolo> WebcamWonder: like to remove all the bluetooth stuff
<Dr_willis> Dont use spaces in Volumenames either. :)
<Dolo> WebcamWonder: and other non essencial packages
<Nathan_> is ##grub online? because he isn't answering
<fakhriz> joljam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<fakhriz> joljam: this is what you need. if you still having problems let me know
<Nathan_> a help here?
<alicia> how can i boot another user off of an ssh connection?
<WebcamWonder> Nathan_: #grub is a channel
<joljam> ﻿fakhriz:- I used that link.. ... the problems are as follows:- 1. not able to install unetbootin.. 2) problem writing iso file to usb using isotostick
<joljam> liveusb doesnot work on my machine
<joljam> Dr Willis are u there
<Dr_willis> alicia,   as root you could 'kill PID' of their shell.
<Dr_willis> joljam,  and this is my fault? :)
<fakhriz> joljam: what error you got ?
<alicia> Dr_willis: they have access as a super user too
<MaxRide> u_u;  For that mount issue....it wouldn't work, so moved it back to windows and unmounted it cleanly....still didn't work...then windows wouldn't mount it anymore (after trying FSCK)...so I said to myself "I'll just format the stupid thing and remake the back-up onto it..."....stuck it back into Ubuntu and it auto-mounted.  u_u;;;
<joljam> Dr_willis, fakhriz :- ./unetbootin-linux-313: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> alicia,  so?   If you want to close a ssh connection. You kill the priocess id of the ssh connection or the shell running on it.  or restart the ssh server. (that may not work, ive not tried that)
<alicia> how would i do that?
<adante> hi guys when i ping a particular hostname, the ping interval is very slow (it resolves instantaneously though) - but when I ping it by ip it is fast as normal - anybody know what is going on?
<Dr_willis> !find libaudio.so.2
<ubottu> File libaudio.so.2 found in ia32-libs, libaudio2
<viktorkAZ> hello, i need so help.. i need to install some libraries and im unable. apt-get install is not working
<Dr_willis> joljam,  looks like its in  libaudio2 package
<Dr_willis> !info libaudio2
<ubottu> libaudio2 (source: nas): Network Audio System - shared libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-4 (intrepid), package size 78 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Fruzen> help me guys
<dodelnadio> personne ne parle français,ici?
<fearful> Fruzen whats the problem?
<fakhriz> Fruzen: what you have?
<Fruzen> I want to install BAHAMUT IRCd
<joljam> Dr_willis:- can you give me the command line to type.. sorry I am bit of a newbie
<Dr_willis> alicia,  find the PID of the other users shell, with the 'ps ax' command , and 'sudo kill PID' to kill it
<Fruzen> I did wget.. then tar -xzvf
<Fruzen> but when I type tar -xzvf
<Dr_willis> joljam,  use the package manager, install  libaudio2, or 'sudo apt-get install libaudio2'
<Fruzen> it told me.. tar: Child returned status 1
<Fruzen> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dodelnadio> dommage!
<Nathan_> Error 15: File not found after trying to do this   find /boot/grub/stage1
<Nathan_> I am trying to get GRUB back, help!
<joljam> great gentlemen I got it... thanks Dr Willis and fakriz and all
<Dr_willis> try find /grub/stage1
<vip3rousmango> Nathan_: If you have a copy of the liveCD you should be able to restart with the cd and reinstall grub-loader
<soreau> !7.10
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Nathan_> I am trying, I am try to figure a way to reinstall GRUB and yes I have live cd
<vip3rousmango> Nathan_: One of the options on the liveCD when you boot it up should be to install GRUB Loader, I used it when windows re-wrote my MDR directory on the HDD
<mikeshollen> I'm trying to revive an old dell latitude c640 with Ubuntu 8.04.  I attempted to install it with the Live CD and it would freeze once it loaded into the GUI part of the install so some folks suggested I try the Minimal CD.  I did that, and now I'm booted into a prompt.  How do I start the GUI?
<[Drake]> when setting up a software raid to be installed on, should i make a swap on each drive or just first drive?)
<viktorkAZ> hello can someone help me i cant install some libraries that i need
<vip3rousmango> viktorkAZ: what libraries do you need?
<Nathan_> Vip3: where options is that? I have live cd 8.10
<B10S> http://192.168.0.10/phpmyadmin says "Not Found" ? says the same with localhost. whats the problem there?
<viktorkAZ> vip3rousmango: a couple.. exem. pam, x11-libs, freetype2, jpeg
<Jockeo> Can someone explain the difference between a "widget toolkit" (like GTK) and a "compositing window manager" (like Metacity)?
<mikeshollen> Does anyone know how to boot the GUI from prompt?
<alicia> Dr_willis: how do you know which one?
<Dr_willis> Jockeo,  thats like comapring 'bricks' to a 'house'
<Dr_willis> alicia,  which one for what?
<vip3rousmango> Nathan_: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 it should answer some questions for you
<vip3rousmango> viktorkAZ: search for them in Synaptic Package Manager
<B10S> anyone? :(
<alicia> which one is the correct pid
<Dr_willis> alicia,  not a clue
<alicia> Dr_willis: haha thanks
<Dr_willis> alicia,  see what commands they are running.. or other info or how long they have been connected
<Jockeo> Dr_willis: The reason I ask is that I want to download themes, but at ubuntu-art.org I "must" choose between GTK and Metacity themes. I'm a little confused and don't know which to choose.
<Dr_willis> alicia,  theres also the 'pstree' command that may help
<alicia> Dr_willis: they are just sitting on there closing the things i have running
<alicia> Dr_willis: they are one of my friends
<Dr_willis> Jockeo,  gtk = widgits IN the window.. metacity =  window borders
<Dr_willis> alicia,  they why not ask them to log off if you want them to leave?
<Nathan_> Yes thanks Vip3: but find /boot/grub/stage1 is where it ends there with error 15
<Jockeo> Dr_willis: Thanks then I get it.
<B10S> no? ok :s
<nsadmin> alicia: they are many of your friends :)
<alicia> Dr_willis: because i'd have to walk down the hall
<Dr_willis> alicia,  Oh the Humanity of it all! egads!@
<Dr_willis> :)
<Res2216firestar> Hi, my screen resolution won't go to 1024X768, what's going on?
<alicia> Dr_willis: and they are just messing with me anyway
<Dr_willis> alicia,  reboot :)
<vip3rousmango> Nathan_: hmm... I'm not sure what error 15 means, maybe asking around on the forums could reveal an answer? Sorry I can't be of further help :(
<alicia> Dr_willis: but i don't want to reboot every time
<alicia> Dr_willis: they did this before
<Nathan_> Ok thanks anyway
<red-lichtie1> (03:52:50) B10S: http://192.168.0.10/phpmyadmin says "Not Found" ? says the same with localhost. whats the problem there? ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<Dr_willis> alicia,  then learn to use pstree,  and ps - I guess. try one.  worse it can do is disconnect the wrong person
<Nathan_> I am also getting Crossloop to work on Ubuntu via WINE
<B10S> thanks
<jrib> alicia: pgrep -u USER
<Nathan_> It's isn't working
<red-lichtie1> B10S: Maybe you haven't install myphpadmin ?
<alicia> jrib: that gave me just a lot of numbers
<red-lichtie1> Or restarted your web server after installing it ?
<fakhriz> FOLKS, everybody redirecting me to this channel, so I'm not going out untill I got supportd for my webcam to be running proberly
<constantine_> hey is there a prog that will put the terminal into right click menu automatically?
<B10S> oh, my bad
<jasehelp> not that i know of
<spirited> Hmmm I'm confused about nVidia drivers for linux/ubuntu... got a good website I could go to?
<jrib> alicia: so now your job is to figure out why they are helpful
<Fruzen> guys please help me
<alicia> jrib: .....
<jasehelp> what
<B10S> it wasnt intalled!
<B10S> lol
<Dr_willis> constantine_,  there are some nautilus scripts that add a 'open terminal here'  feature.. but i forget where i saw them at. theres some web suite with a lot of them
<B10S> i thought it came with the rest
<spirited> erm reading
<vip3rousmango> spirited: !info nvidia drivers
<alicia> can't i make use of the w command?
<constantine_> Dr_willis: thanks I can find it with that info ;)
<nsadmin> alicia: yer dribbling!
<vip3rousmango> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> constantine_,  google is our friend. :) thats how i fouind it
<jrib> alicia: reading doesn't hurt, you know?
<viktorkAZ> vip3rousmango: cant found them all in synaptic.. any other idea?
<vip3rousmango> !info ati
<jasehelp> oh
<spirited> !info nvidia drivers
<ubottu> Package ati does not exist in intrepid
<ubottu> drivers is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<alicia> jrib: i was looking it up
<Pici> !nvidia | spirited
<ubottu> spirited: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> alicia,  # ps ax | grep bash   narrows it down a bit. :) you may hafe to use 'sudo kill -9 PID'
<spirited> k, reading
<constantine_> Dr_willis: I'm so new that I often find this channel helpful in determining which keywords to use
<Fruzen> how can I setup my shell (VPS)
<Fruzen> I typed ./config
<vip3rousmango> viktorkAZ: search for them in here if you know what they are named using !
<fakhriz> guys; usb web cam .. nobody have a webcam ???!!!
<red-lichtie1> B10S: it wasnt intalled! LOL :-D
<unop_> Dr_willis, you should never have to kill -9 anything really
<Dr_willis> constantine_,  nautilus has a scripting feature/directory that gets overlooked/downplayed a lot.   its not too hard to use. but  guess its goo confusing to new users.
<vip3rousmango> fakhriz: find an application in add/remove called Cheese its for webcams
<nsadmin> fakhriz: I've seen urls being handed to you at least twice
<Dr_willis> unop_,  i couldent kill the root users bash shell here without -9 for some reason
<B10S> red-lichtie1: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<constantine_> fakhriz, if noone is answering you you should probably try google and come back with what you did/didn't find
<Dr_willis> unop_,  i got 2 terminals open. :) trying to kill one user from the other.
<jasehelp> has anyone used the ubuntu server edition?
<red-lichtie1> B10S: That should work ;)
<spirited> So I should not install the proprietary binary/restricted driver because there will be no support?
<fakhriz> vip3rousmango: i have Cheese and Camorama installed
<B10S> i nevr know how to check the items :o
<vip3rousmango> fakhriz: and both don't detect your webcam?
<Dr_willis>  kill  2149  dident kill it..   'kill -9 2149' did..  or am i using kill wrong. :)
<B10S> so i press enter it proably does stuff i dont want :(
<unop_> Dr_willis, maybe you were trying to kill the current shell's PID ..??
<fakhriz> msatdmin: they are very old urls !! and they are about what is included in new kernel
<UnstableIsotope> hey, can i copy then hex from a blank dvd to one from the same package that has stuff on it and then get an empty one, just as if it was new?
<Dr_willis> unop_,  Yep. :) thats why.
<alicia> i'm not sure that's working...
<nsadmin> fakhriz: the kernel is what supports hardware
<Dr_willis> trying to figure out how ti get the current shells PID.. so  i can tell it from the other shell
<unop_> Dr_willis, ahh, well, why doesn't 'exit' work then? :)  kill -9 just left the shell's temp files, sockets, memory allocations, children, etc all hanging - not good
<fakhriz> vip3rousmango : unfortuantely no
<red-lichtie1> B10S: apt should only install stuff it needs, this isn't windoze
<Dr_willis> unop_,  virtualbox here.. so it dosent matter. :)  just a test machine
<alicia> Dr_willis: it seems to be taking a really long time
<constantine_> command for auto opening terminal : sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal for those who like that type of thing...
<B10S> red-lichtie1: try it and see
<Dr_willis> constantine_,  then that web site has that and many more scripts :) if you are into scripts
<rj_> hi all
<jaxx2kde> Hi, I want to install the B43 drivers for my broadcom bcm4311 wireless card.. is their a step by step tutorial i can follow
<rj_> i need help
<B10S> you get options
<jaxx2kde> thaks
<vip3rousmango> fakhriz: Is your webcam linux compatible?..
<Dr_willis> jaxx2kde,  i just installed the b43-fwcutter package.. and it did it.
<rj_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> bye all
<constantine_> Dr_willis: I don't know what a script is or how to use one
<nsadmin> rj_: there's a drug store right around the corner... they also sell alcohol... that help?
<jaxx2kde> Dr_willis sweet can you show me how?
<rj_> can anyone guide me
<fakhriz> vip3rousmango: Cheese: No camera found, Camorama: couldn't connect to video device /dev/video0
<vip3rousmango> fakhriz: if its a windows webcam ie: needs propriatary drivers, its probably not going to work with linux
<fakhriz> vip3usmango: lsusb -> vip3rousmango
<endeavormac> libssl-dev is the openssl libraries, right?
<nsadmin> rj_: try asking a question... try being specific informative concise and complete
<red-lichtie1> B10S: Why ?
<fakhriz> vip3rousmango: sorry: lsusb ->  Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<B10S> red-lichtie1: theres options to choose from
<jasehelp> ok
<jasehelp> ok
<rj_> anyone guide me how to install joomla
<rj_> coz joomla php,mysql and apache
<B10S> i dont know how to select them, i pressed enter i i think it installed the lot
<spirited> k must restart
<fakhriz> ip3rousmango:  the driver is included in the kernel
<UnstableIsotope> anyone know of a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<nsadmin> do you have php mysql and apache working?
<fakhriz> rj_: sure
<rj_> nope
<rj_> thats y i need guideness
<ferric84> i'm trying to use the theme bluman-clearlooks but when I select it it says i need the gtk2-engine-clearlooks installed.  but when I try to install it it says  i have gtk2-engine installed already.  what should i do?
<dorcas> !vadi Liz Andrews & Lena Matthews - Lily's Surrender [pdf].rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<red-lichtie1> B10S: Read http://www.phpmyadmin.net/ then answer the questions, this isn't a phpmyadmin chat.
<fakhriz> rj_: you want to install joomla locally ?
<vip3rousmango> fakhriz: no support for hardware is found in the kernel, if its not their it doesn't get support
<rj_> yess
<B10S> red-lichtie1: ok :)
<this_justy_guy> rj_: Have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla  ?
<fakhriz> vip3rousmango: how to check if the driver installed correctly ?
<fakhriz> rj_: go for xampp
<red-lichtie1> fakhriz: If ir works, then its installed correctly
<Flannel> fakhriz: There's absolutely no reason to use xampp in Ubuntu
<jaxx2kde> Hi, I want to install the B43 drivers for my broadcom bcm4311 wireless card.. is their a step by step tutorial i can follow
<fakhriz> Flannel: how come?
<rj_> pl
<rj_> ok
<poet> does anyone know if the opengl man mages are availible in 8.10?
<fakhriz> rj_: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374
<Flannel> fakhriz: Because package management removes any point of xampp
<rj_> but wher i need to download this xampp
<Flannel> rj_: You don't.  Use LAMP
<Flannel> !lamp | rj_
<ubottu> rj_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<this_justy_guy> jaxx2kde: http://300lb.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-get-broadcom-wireless-to-work-in.html
<jhonnyboy> No sound on ubuntu. I have a Creative Sound Card and have had no luck
<Flannel> fakhriz: Please don't recommend third party binaries/etc when there's no good reason not to use the stuff in the repos
<rj_> let me try it and i'll ger back her soon
<plsd> Where can I read about Ubuntus "normal" compiz settings? I'm want the same settings in Debian. Also, is there a config file or something that I can just copy and paste instead of configuring manually in compizconfig?
<jaxx2kde> this_justy_guy Thanks!
<red-lichtie1> jhonnyboy: What board ?
<jhonnyboy> I would appreciate if anyone could help me out a bit.
<jhonnyboy> red-lichtiel: what do you mean?
<fakhriz> Flannel: ok please do let me know why? coz I'm using it now
<jhonnyboy> red-lichtiel: Motherboard or sound card board?
<Flannel> fakhriz: Why what?
<fakhriz> Flannel: why not to use lamp ?
<UnstableIsotope> what does -y do in apt-get install -y
<Flannel> fakhriz: You *should* use LAMP
<jhonnyboy> It is a CA0106
<nsadmin> for one, lamp usually implies mysql
<Flannel> UnstableIsotope: It assumes yes to any questions it asks.  You really shouldn't.
<jhonnyboy> thats the driver name
<jhonnyboy> that's being used on my System
<Raylz> when will konqueror finally support flash properly?
<fakhriz> Flannel: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374
<red-lichtie1> jhonnyboy: I assume you've disabled the MoBo sound, so what creative board
<klata> dunno
<jhonnyboy> I can hear static when i cycle through the options in the Volume Control
<jhonnyboy> Yes i have disabled the on-board sound
<Flannel> fakhriz: What is this link for?
<nsadmin> Raylz: in 98723492374.98723487234 seconds
<klata> opeth \m/
<this_justy_guy> Raylz: Not for a while.
<fakhriz> Flannel: so what is the difference between xampp-linux and lamp ?
<jhonnyboy> Sound Blaster Audigy SE card
<red-lichtie1> jhonnyboy: Have you reduced the mic inout to 0 ?
<Flannel> fakhriz: xampp is a prepackaged lamp stack.  You won't get updates automatically, things may not work properly with Ubuntu, etc.
<poet> does anyone know if the opengl man mages are availible in 8.10?
<red-lichtie1> s/inout/input/
<Res2216firestar> Hi, I'm having trouble setting my screen resolution, it won't go to anything besides 800X600 and 640X480. I need 1024X768
<this_justy_guy> Raylz: Don't hold your breath fo it.
<jhonnyboy> red-lichtiel: is that under recording?
<UnstableIsotope> ok
<BJ_> who has tried UE 2.0?
<UnstableIsotope> and will -n accept no?
<fakhriz> Flannel: how to install lamp ?
<red-lichtie1> jhonnyboy: What driver are you using ? ALSA ?
<Raylz> this_justy_guy: is it that severe?
<Flannel> !lamp | fakhriz
<ango_> hello everyone
<ubottu> fakhriz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jhonnyboy> yes CA0106 (Alsa mixer)
<jhonnyboy> red-lichtiel: yes CA0106 (Alsa mixer)
<ango_> can anyone help me get a set of usb speakers working
<BJ_> how does ultimate 2.0 compare to 8.10?
<BJ_> better or worse?
<Pici> BJ_: We don't support Ultimate here.
<fakhriz> Flannel: did you mean that i should install every component alone ?
<BJ_> ohhh
<BJ_> srry
<this_justy_guy> Raylz:  The new flsh player fundamentally changed how it rendered to XWindows.  It uses a method that's not native to KHTML's renderer.
<Pici> BJ_: So, I'd say worse.
<doc``> ango_  what kind of speakers do you have?
<BJ_> lol
<BJ_> ok
<ango_> logitech s150
<jhonnyboy> red-lichtiel: there is a switch "IEC958" that i currently have unchecked. Should i have this checked?
<Flannel> fakhriz: Yes.  Although you don't have to do it one at a time, etc.
<xsever> hey everyone
<BJ_> how do I get my graphics card to work with 8.10?
<red-lichtie1> jhonnyboy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/47354
<BJ_> radeon hd2400 pro
<Raylz> this_justy_guy: ah, didnt knew that, would webkit work instead?
<fakhriz> Flannel: thx
<UnstableIsotope> ok so i created a locical part for all my linux distros, currently only ubuntu, and it is /dev/sda2 and i have ubuntu on /dev/sda5 and i installed grub to that. So i forgot to also put it on the mbr, i did this but when i did find boot/grub/stage1 it said that this was on /dev/sda4, there is no sda4 just 1,2,5-7. what would have caused it to say this?
<fakhriz> Flannel: now what to do with my webcam ??
<Flannel> fakhriz: Ask the channel.
<xsever> I need help installing Ubuntu   gettin an error     can anyone guide me to help plz?
<this_justy_guy> Raylz: Yeah.  Gekco anb WebKit do just fine.
<tsrk> Is there a shell command that will get only the size of a file?
<Raylz> this_justy_guy: ty for the information, things are much clearer now :)
 * red-lichtie1 goes to bed. NN guys an' gals. Have fun using Ubuntu
<xsever> any helo plz?
<BJ_> whats the error xserv?
<BJ_> squashfs?
<ango_> doc``: logitech s150 {didnt know if you seen it the first time}
<xsever> i posted it in the forums here       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6479639
<doc``> priv ango_
<fakhriz> hey channel: anybody could help with my webcam ?
<fakhriz> what messengers do you guys use for voice and video chatting ?
<administracion> hello
<xsever> Skype
<jhonnyboy> red-lichtiel: still nothing :(
<fakhriz> xserver: does skype for linux support video ?
<this_justy_guy> Raylz:  The problem is that Konqueror doesn't implement an interface for XRender for plugins.  Flash uses XRender to do proper full-screen (instead of just max. browser window.)  NSPlugin-wrapper does expose XRender but the program that uses the lib has to implement the interface.  Konqueror dose not do this, never has, may never do so in the future.
<xsever> i think it does    http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<Raylz> this_justy_guy: so they will change to webkit in the future?
<xsever> anyone expert with linux that can help me out here
<this_justy_guy> Raylz: I'm not sure that's someone else's department.  I only know what has been done as far as Konqueror goes.
<mamaro> I can't get rtorrent watch command to work..
<plsd> mamaro, why not?
<plsd> mamaro, sorry, misread
<xsever> ANYONE CAN HELP ME?! PLZ
<plsd> mamaro, you mean where rtorrent watches a folder for torrents?
<mamaro> plsd, I uncommented it and gave it the right directory a sample .torrent but it not downloading it.
<chuckf> xsever: I didn't see you ask a question
<plsd> xsever, no, no one can helo unless you ask a question
<mamaro> yes.
<plsd> mamaro, let me check my config file
<xsever> here is the thread with my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6479639
<xsever> sorry for not posting the first time
<plsd> mamaro, schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/plsd/.torrents/*.torrent
<xsever> i would really appreciate if u can help me get Ubuntu going
<plsd> mamaro, and next row is: schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=
<this_justy_guy> Raylz: I'd be lying to you if I told you that they were for sure going to go to WebKit.  It would be a great option but I'm sure someone's feelings would be hurt by doing so.
<Raylz> this_justy_guy: hm ye, thats what im afraid of too
<mamaro> ? ".torrents"?
<plsd> mamaro, well that's just the folder where I keep the torrent files. You can call it whatever you want :)
<xsever> did you guys get the link for the thread?
<plsd> mamaro, important thing is it ends with /*.torrent
<chuckf> xsever: when you install it as a windows app, is your file system ntfs or win32?
<mamaro> ha! thanks.. I was using ./data switched it to /home/mamaro/data and it worked!
<plsd> I want to use Ubuntus "normal" compiz settings on Debian, is there a config file where these settings are saved? Could someone send it so I can just paste it?
<mamaro> mmm. they say Inactive
<xsever> ntfs
<plsd> mamaro, awesome! use session too. and I'm guessing you've already set a default directory to download to
<mamaro> just fixed that..
<mamaro> plsd, thank you. next I am going to figure out how to click in firefox and have it save to my data diretory for rtorrent to watch. I don't want to change the default save directory in firefox. maybe a add-on..
<plsd> mamaro, let me know if you find a good solution for that.
<mamaro> I will. currently have it as a mapped network drive and right clicking to save as.
<rhino0nT> Does anyone knows about some ubuntu programming channel please....
<Flannel> rhino0nT: Try #ubuntu-programming or #ubuntu-offtopic
<rhino0nT> Thanks
<JesperHansen> wth is wrong with the terminal in jaunty? I am having a hard time selecting any text and if I do it gets pasted automatically to the command line. What is this for a kind of shit behavior :O
<Flannel> JesperHansen: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks.
<jasehelp> hello all
<NFischer> jasehelp hey
<donald> ok now 1 more thing, how do i change the font color for the time/date??
<jasehelp> :-D
<Doc-Mac> can I have a moo?
<Doc-Mac> does anyone here do gui's for ubuntu ?
<usser> Doc-Mac, apt-get moo
<Doc-Mac> usser: thanks mate :)
<donald> does anyone know how to change the font color to your time/date?
<usser> i'll  be here all week, tnx tnx :)
<Doc-Mac> usser: lol
<mrspinx> nickserv identify ewpass4
<usser> hehe
<usser> nice
<thenameisbam> what's the key combination to restart a frozen linux box?  (An actual restart, not just killing X)
<smultron> thenameisbam: you can switch to another console by pressing Alt+F2 or F3, etc. then from there issue 'reboot'
<constantine_> I'm trying to install a theme and every time I choose it, it says "Installation of theme 'x' failed" "Cannot move directory over directory"
<donald> can someone let me know how i could change the font color to the date?
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having a serious problem with VLC. I don't know why it started happening. When I open VLC, no window appears. If you try to open a video with it, you can hear the sound playing, but there's no window, so no sound. It also starts to consume memory voraciously, until there's none left and the system comes to a halt. I have to killall -9 vlc before I lose all of it, else only the power button will recover my computer. Can anyone help me?
<thenameisbam> smultron: not quite what i'm looking for, it's a rather convoluted command that still works after a kernel panic
<thenameisbam> (apparently)
<int256> how to run NFS Carbon in cedega in ubuntu
<TiZ> int256: Maybe there's a cedega channel here on freenode. If one exists, you may be better off asking them.
<betapi> is the ubuntu community in defcon 1 since debian lenny was released yesterday?
<TiZ> Lenny was released?
<betapi> yes
<TiZ> Huh.
<smultron> thenameisbam: Alt+PrintScreen+R+E+I+S+U+B ?
<donald> nm found it
<thenameisbam> smultron: YES! thanks
<CentHOGG> Hi, I set up a system and for the NIC to work I have to modprobe it every reboot. How would you automate that in what conf? TIA :)
<constantine_> is there some file type I should be pointing the theme manager to to pick up the theme I installed in .theme ?
<zelnok> if memory serves you would stick the module name into /etc/modules
<wolter> hi
<wolter> what do i have to do to be able to chat with apple ichat users with pidgin?
<wolter> I have a bonjour account enabled, but no people show up on my buddy list
<graelin> What is the advantage of 64bit vs 32 bit Ubuntu? will 32 bit see and use multiple processors?
<rj_> how can i mount a driver
<rj_> how can i mount a drive?
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having a serious problem with VLC. I don't know why it started happening. When I open VLC, no window appears. If I try to open a video with it, I can hear the sound playing, but there's no window, so no video. It also starts to consume memory voraciously, until there's none left and the system comes to a halt. I have to killall -9 vlc before I lose all of it, else only the power button will recover my computer. Can anyone help me?
<revilodraw> sometimes when i click the 'show desktop' button, or close a window, my comp freaks out and the x session closes... i can alt+f2 to a shell but 'startx' results in a black screen, so i have to restart, very frustrating. i do use compiz but it works perfectly.... is this normal?
<RHorse> rj, man mount
<rj_> i have a fileserver and what i need is copy all the backup from the fileserver
<rj_> and paste it into my server
<chuckf> TiZ: do you have compiz running?
<rj_> it must done by everday
<RHorse> rj, mount and rsync will do it.
<redvamp128> wolter:  I don't use ichat or bonjour - but possibly if it works like myspaceim -- goto accounts then find that account and there may be add list from server option. (just a quick thought)
<rj_> everyday
<rj_> wat is the commands
<TiZ> chuckf: Yes, but it normally doesn't affect vlc.
<rhino0nT> Thanks all, see you...
<Ultraputz> i screwed up my init rcs, and the system is coming up read-only, how do you force a remount to rw so the file can be edited and corrected?
<Droopsta915> Anyone know why I mount c /home/"my name"/dosgames, and dosbox doesn't mount? In the dosbox.conf of course. ;)
<wolter> redvamp128, but i am using pidgin, not ichat.
<chuckf> TiZ: for giggles you might want to turn it off just to eliminate that as an issue.
<TiZ> chuckf: Good idea. Just one moment.
<TheFlood> i just got ubuntu on my laptop and i didnt realize how easy  it was to install stuff
<TheFlood> apt-get command rocks
<RHorse> rj, you have to find out what the device is, first
<redvamp128> wolter:  I am using pidgin as well but goto accounts then find that account - see if there is an option to download form server there- also try buddies - show- offline buddies (your friends may or may not be on)
<rj_> its my fileserver PC
<rj_> its a shuttle XPC
<RHorse> rj, type sudo fdisk -l
<rj_> running on ubuntu 6.06 server
<RHorse> rj, and pastebin the results
<RHorse> !pastebin > rj
<rj_> is it i need to this command in my server or in the shuttle XPC
<revilodraw> random logout to a black screen anyone?
<redvamp128> wolter:  depends on how that Im client is set up-  I know with MyspaceIm I have to periodically tell it to update the list from the server.
<G-Bleezy> Hey so i'm tryin to setup file sharing and im reading this thing right....and it says this:  1) In XFCE's Applications -> System -> Shared Folders. (This should trigger a Samba install if you don't already have a share, and it should allow you to define the proper workgroup)
<RHorse> rj, in the computer to which you want to mount the file system
<TiZ> OKAY. I switched to metacity, and my X server died. That's been happening at random, too. But I can't nip every problem in the bud. >:|
<TiZ> One more try.
<rj_> ok, the XPC is running on 192.168.89.55 and my server running on 192.168.89.100
<revilodraw> cputemp?
<RHorse> rj, type fdisk -l and what do you get?
<rj_> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<rj_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<rj_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<rj_> Disk identifier: 0xaed6aed6
<rj_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> rj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rj_> /dev/sda1   *           1        9355    75144006   83  Linux
<joobie> hey guys.. my understanding of ubuntu is /etc/network/interfaces should list the information for the eth0 device.. however i don't have anything in the file for my eth0 device, though it looks like it's pulled an ip address from DHCP.. is there config else where for eth0 that has told it to use dhcp??
<rj_> tis is wat i get
<grinn> how do i download the kde toolpack without the entire kenvironment?
<rj_> i mean u cant see the XPC disk
<rj_> i mean i cant see the XPC disk as well
<revilodraw> how i find the cputemp?
<TiZ> Okay, so using my panel icon to launch my window manager switch script kills my X. Wonderful. Where was I?
<marshalium> I'm trying to install nautilus-dropbox on a machine that I don't have root access on
<grandy> hello... I'm having some trouble with Intrepid and bluetooth on a dell XPS ... dellWirelessConfig says bluetooth is active, etc., but the ubuntu bluetooth tools can't seem to find it ... anyone have any ideas?
<marshalium> It's a nautilus extension.
<RHorse> rj, how is the XPC disk connected to the computer?
<marshalium> anyone know how to install a nautilus extension in a home directory?
<rj_> its a CPU
<TiZ> Ah, yes. VLC. chuckf, VLC behaves the same in metacity as it does in compiz.
<thenameisbam> are there any gui frontends to check ext3 fs? (ntfs as well would be nice)
<RHorse> rj, sorry I'm confused. I thought you were trying to mount a file system.
<rj_> can we chat in pvt
<redvamp128> joobie:  network manger- Should be next to clock (default placement)- could be set there.
<grinn> how do i download the kde toolpack without the entire kenvironment?
<joobie> redvamp128, i dont have xorg setup.. interested to know how it works in the back end
<joobie> is there another location for the network configs apart from interfaces file that coiuld be bringing the int up?
<n8tuser> joobie -> interfaces file does not bring up the interfaces
<joobie> n8tuser, where would it define to use eth0 as dhcp?
<n8tuser> joobie -> in the interfaces file, but perhaps a new rule can be added via udev
<InPeRaTiVo> Españoles?
<InPeRaTiVo> IRC.SPAINCHAT.NET
<InPeRaTiVo> IRC.SPAINCHAT.NET
<joobie> so by default, if nothing is specified in the interfaces file, the device will use dhcp and try to come up anyway?
<FloodBot2> InPeRaTiVo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InPeRaTiVo> Www.spainchat.net
<rods> Howdy everyone! What do you consider to be the best desktop panel application besides the one provided by Ubuntu? I'm getting some potential pixel burnout and was considering switching to tint. Y'alls thoughts?
<FloodBot2> InPeRaTiVo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InPeRaTiVo> IRC.SPAINCHAT.NET
<rods> Howdy everyone! What do you consider to be the best desktop panel application besides the one provided by Ubuntu? I'm getting some potential pixel burnout and was considering switching to tint. Y'alls thoughts?
<rods> sorry, didn't know if last one posted
<fifthrune> Hi all.  I could use some help.  A while back I changed my recently-used.xbel file to a directory in order to get rid of the recent documents option.  Now I can't change it back.  Can anyone help me with this?
<grinn> how do i download the kde toolpack without the entire kenvironment?
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having a serious problem with VLC. I don't know why it started happening. When I open VLC, no window appears. If I try to open a video with it, I can hear the sound playing, but there's no window, so no video. It also starts to consume memory voraciously, until there's none left and the system comes to a halt. I have to killall -9 vlc before I lose all of it, else only the power button will recover my computer. Can anyone help me?
<revilodraw> how hot is normal for a laptop running fair;y intense progs (firefox, exaile, vlc, etc)
<fifthrune> TiZ: what version of VLC?
<ScottG489> What system monitors would you recommend?
<TiZ> fifthrune: 0.9.4
<fifthrune> TiZ: did you install any skins or change any settings?
<MrGoodkat_> in which director does apt-get update download the files?
<grinn> how do i download the kde apps?
<TiZ> fifthrune: Not that I know of. It used to work just fine, and then just quit all of a sudden.
<Shoopuf> grinn: Use the "Add/Remove Programs" menu choice and search for KDE apps? :)
<fifthrune> TiZ: try deleting the config files, should be in home under .config/vlc
<TiZ> fifthrune: I'll move 'em. I don't want to lose them if that's not the cause.
<fifthrune> TiZ: ok, lemme know what happens
<TiZ> fifthrune: No change.
<grinn> Shoopuf: thanks!
<fifthrune> TiZ: did this occur after an update of the program?
<TiZ> No...
<fifthrune> well I'm all out of ideas then.  had a similar problem but removing the config files helped
<TiZ> The only thing I can think that I installed since then is UIM.
<fifthrune> Hi all.  I could use some help.  A while back I changed my recently-used.xbel file to a directory in order to get rid of the recent documents option.  Now I can't change it back.  Can anyone help me with this?
<rods> If I install extra dependencies, can that interfere with other dependencies?
<n8tuser> MrGoodkat_ -> /var/cache/apt/archives i think but am not 100% sure
<n8tuser> rods -> deb packaging supposed to take of that,
<MrGoodkat_> n8tuser, when i copy the files i downloaded via wget to there i still cant update anything
<rods> n8tuser -- if it only comes as a tarball?
<n8tuser> MrGoodkat_ -> what are you trying to do?
<rods> sorry left the room for a sec
<n8tuser> rodserling -> tarballs are not deb packages
<rods> n8tuser I'm aware of that. If it doesn't come as a deb package however...
<rods> but in the readme is explains the dependencies needed that do not match what I currently have in my system
<TiZ> Is there an easy way to revert to normal packages after removing a third-party software source?
<MrGoodkat_> n8tuser, i have no inet connection on my new laptop, so i try to fetch all the packages via wget on my other computer, transfer them to the lappi, mark all upgrades in synaptic, make a synaptic install script and download all debs on my other computer
<n8tuser> rods -> then try to met the dependencies
<rods> n8tuser is it possible for this then to interfere with currently-used dependencies, or are they mutually exclusive?
<n8tuser> MrGoodkat_ -> you are doing something I have not done before, so dont know what to advised you of, other than making your internet access work first
<MrGoodkat_> n8tuser, i need a kernel upgrade in order to get the wifi card working
<n8tuser> rods ->  i dont know the finer details of deb and debconf database to met these dependencies
<Ivanlul> can anyone help me with my graphics driver
<illumin8> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<illumin8> erm wrong window sorry
<ronin_> where is the best channel for bash scripting support?
<Ivanlul> I have an ATI radeon xpress 200 and it doesn't seem to be running at the same performance in linux
<redvamp128> MrGoodkat_:  I would in order to get a list of dependencies -- check using search in packages site- Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/> I say this because when you search for a package it says what that package needs.
<n8tuser> MrGoodkat_ -> huh? a kernel upgrade just to get a wifi working?  what chip does your wifi card have?
<MrGoodkat_> the new atheros
<jaminkle> are there any good music players on linux... everything i have tried sucks big time
<Ivanlul> amarock
<jaminkle> that sucks the most
<RHorse> MrGoodkat_: you can get that going on the command line, I'm sure
<fifthrune> Hi all.  I could use some help.  A while back I changed my recently-used.xbel file to a directory in order to get rid of the recent documents option.  Now I can't change it back.  Can anyone help me with this?
<RHorse> Or get a slightly older atheros card
<Ivanlul> I have some hardware problems with my integrated ATI chip, can anyone help?
<MrGoodkat_> rhorse i tried allready this but it didnt work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5545069
<MrGoodkat_> im using netbook remix with a -lpia kernel
<naiba> a
<RHorse> MrGoodkat_: chk out the dsl wifi compatibility chart. If it works on dsl, it'll work on Ubuntu
<RHorse> MrGoodkat_: or ask in #damnsmalllinux
<RHorse> MrGoodkat_: sometimes you have to prime the pump with dhclient to awaken the interface
<unclemike> how do i put ubuntu on a usb stick
<^Cheeky> ji
<^Cheeky> sorry
<illumin8> Question, when a new release of debian comes out does that gernerally indicate a new release of ubuntu since its based on debian?
<revilodraw> i have 5 avi files that i need to join, how do i do this?
<^Cheeky> hi i just used sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop to stop some weird sound from my machine .. but , when i restarted it .. i dont get any sound i have a download .. running in the background and i dont want to restart. is there away around this to get sound back on .. without restarting ?
<rww> illumin8: No. Ubuntu releases every six months, and is not tied to Debian's release cycle.
<HamishJ> hello everybody
<rww> !usb | unclemike
<ubottu> unclemike: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<HamishJ> can I ask a question about Samba on Ubuntu here?
<dphase> hey folks, just did a reinstall today with 8.10 -- my dl speeds seem to be capping at around 300k/s, i'm generally between 800-900k/s -- any ideas on what i can check?
<josh__>  i get the following when i boot : init: cannot execute /sbin/getty it just repeats over and over again.
<revilodraw> ﻿i have 5 avi files that i need to join, how do i do this?
<david__> is there someone here that can help me figure out why i can't load drivers  for via chrome9 graphics card?
<FAJALOU> Hi i have a 4th Gen Ipod, and banshee says that it is working for it... but the ipod does not say that it is synchronizing when banshee says that it is doing stuff... help?
<nsadmin> ZitZ: someone can, if you pastebin it
<neohaven> I get very low download performance from the mirror ubuntu has selected for my laptop. Is there anyway to change this via GUI?
<syockit> I'm trying to install to a PC without cd/usb booting. I've tried putting livecd partition on the disk, but installation fails as ubiquity tries to unmount the livecd partition. Any other suggestion?
<rww> NeoBlaster: System > Administration > Software Sources > Download from: Other... > Select Best Server (or choose your own)
<rww> neohaven: see above
<rww> NeoBlaster: sorry, wrong nick >.>
<neohaven> rww: I'll assume that was for me.
<neohaven> yeah :P
<neohaven> hehe
<limpc> bah nobody replying in #linuxhelp :(
<limpc> basically i have a .dmg that im trying to mount or extract. but im not having any success.
<david__> a tutorial; i found on the openchrome website says to type  dmesg | grep -e agp -e drm and i should get
<david__>  Linux agpgart interface v0.102
<david__>     agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset
<limpc> anyone here using the iphone sdk on linux?
<david__>     agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
<david__>     [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<FloodBot2> david__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FAJALOU> Hi i have a 4th Gen Ipod, and banshee says that it is working for it... but the ipod does not say that it is synchronizing when banshee says that it is doing stuff... help?
<david__>     [drm] Initialized via 2.11.1 20070202 on minor 0
<limpc> FAJALOU: check dmesg, maybe
<neohaven> limpc: you can't use the official sdk on linux for as much as I know. :3
<limpc> im assuming its failing to mount the iphone
<limpc> neohaven: yeah i doubt i can use it
<limpc> just want to browse it and write code
<neohaven> limpc: you can't mount the iPhone as a drive.
<FAJALOU> limpc: where would i check that for banshee?
<limpc> neohaven: you can with the ipod touch's
<limpc> they're essentially the same device
<TiZ> Hi. I'm trying to downgrade some packages to the stock versions from intrepid, after disabling some third-party sources. I can't do it with aptitude, because it "can't find the packages to download." I can't do it with gdebi, because "a newer version is installed." And I can't do it with apt-get because "the latest version is already installed"
<TiZ> Can anyone help me?
<jaminkle> amarok dosen't even work
<jaminkle> saying can't play mp3.. yet everything else plays mp3s fine
<redvamp128> limpc:  You could try AcetoneISO2 it says it can handle a .dmg  If it is not in Apt then you can get the .deb from www.getdeb.net
<neohaven> limpc: not directly, not out of the box, and no you can't. :P As far as I have played with those I own, I don't remember seeing any other way than getting some ftp or ssh server running on it.
<TiZ> jaminkle, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<rww> TiZ: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, find and select the package to downgrade, Package > Force Version. That's worked for downgrading for me in the past, anyway.
<neohaven> limpc: a .dmg is just an HFS+ filesystem piped through bzip.
<TiZ> rww: I'll try it
<FAJALOU> jaminkle: try going to system>preferences>sound and switch those around.
<neohaven> if it's a compressed dmg, that is.
<limpc> neohaven: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/23/how-to-mount-your-iphone-filesystem-on-your-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<TiZ> FAJALOU: No, he needs to install mp3 support.
<limpc> also http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/how-to-mount-your-iphone-filesystem-on.html
<rww> TiZ: or uninstall the packages and reinstall them. That tends to work if Force Version doesn't.
<FAJALOU> TiZ:  that possible, but i know that i did that once and i installed banshee, and sound disappeared for me.
<neohaven> limpc: yeah, needs SSH and jailbreak. As I said earlier.
<mepholic> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<neohaven> limpc: In that case, you wouldn't really mount the iPhone/iPod Touch, but more like connect to it with scp.
<limpc> neohaven: sshfs :P
<numus> ubuntu would only install without a swap drive for some reason.. can i use grub to partition out a swap drive or do i need to reinstall
<MrGoodkat_> RHorse, could i possibly upgrade the packages using an intrepid alternate cd without upgrading the dist?
<TiZ> rww: But they're x11 libs. It's probably highly inadvisable to uninstall x11 libs for any amount of time.
<neohaven> limpc: you're *still* not connecting directly to the filesystem on the device, which is a variant of HFS+. :)
<rww> TiZ: ah, good point
<numus> ubuntu would only install without a swap drive for some reason.. can i use grub to partition out a swap drive or do i need to reinstall
<limpc> neohaven: details, details! ;)
<ronin_> does ubuntu 8.10 have a text web browser installed by default anywhere?
<pepperjack> numus: you can just make a swap file instead
<numus> pepperjack how
<neohaven> limpc: anyway. with sshfs it's gonna be doable, but you need OpenSSH working properly first.
<numus> pepperjack doesnt it need to be on its own partition
<vigo> ronin_: Lynks and others are available in the repositories.
<neohaven> limpc: and the sdk wouldn't even compile on linux. Apple's gcc is... peculiar, same for their make system, and their gcc actually can produce ARM .app folders...
<JazzplayerL9> speaking of sshfs...I just switched over to ubuntu on my server and I'm trying to figure out why sshfs isn't working for me.  I can ssh in just fine, I can see my samba shares just fine...but sshfs gives me the Connection reset by peer error.  Anyone know what is going on?
<limpc> neohaven: that AcetoneISO2 link on getdeb.net is dead :(
<pepperjack> numus: no. you can make a file and then format it and point to it in /etc/fstab as your swap or make a partition either way
<GeffIsLegend> anyone mind telling me why Steam wont startup in Ubuntu when i run it?
<jaminkle> ubuntu-restricted-extras wont installed because of conflicted shit ahhh
<ronin_> thanks just checking before i install lynx
<rww> !ohmy > jaminkle
<ubottu> jaminkle, please see my private message
<numus> pepperjack you know where i can find a guide for this
<neohaven> limpc: that wasn't me. that was redvamp128... anyway, as I said, .dmg is just HFS+ piped through bzip.
<mepholic> 🂓
<mepholic> 🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓
<berbs> I am running kmail in gnome, it is stuck in full screen mode, I need help to exit this mode.
<numus> pepperjack i think i found it.. what size you recommend for a swap
<Pelo> berbs, try f11
<neohaven> limpc: I think something like 'mount -t hfs -o loop yourDMGImage.dmg /mnt/macdmg' should pretty much work now.
<mepholic> 🂓wh🂓i🂓my🂓🂓🂓🂓typi🂓g🂓🂓🂓mes🂓d🂓up
<redvamp128> neohaven:  I said that because all he said at first was that he needed to open a .dmg and it does support opening a .dmg file- Though I didn't know he was trying to access a phone - so that is why I stepped out of that one.
<numus> anyone recommend a size for a swap file
<neohaven> mepholic: your encoding is wrong. :3
<Pelo> 🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓🂓
<mepholic> lolol
<mepholic> nah
<pepperjack> numus: equal to amount of ram is typical recommendation maybe alittle more. you want at least that much to support suspend to disk
<ZhouYu>  m t :P
<Pelo> mepholic, change to utf-8,  in the server menu
<mepholic> neohaven, utf-8 is pretty cool
<Pelo> nvm
<numus> pepperjack i have 3.5 gigs of ram
<Pelo> numus, 2x RAM,  max 2gig,
<neohaven> redvamp128: no need for software other than mount for a DMG! :3
<numus> pelo so i should make it 2 gigs?
<neohaven> and for the phone, it's gonna be sshfs or something like that
<neohaven> :3
<numus> pelo cause 2x my ram is 7 gigs
<mikedoty> I have a problem.  I followed these instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89197) to change the font color of icons on my desktop... but now icons everywhere (e.g. Thunar file browser) also use white, on the standard white background of an application.
<limpc> neohaven: i already tried that before
<Pelo> numus, with 3.5 gig or ram I would go for 1 gig, more then enough, unless you are running very ram intensive progs
<pepperjack> numus: you dont really need much swap unless you want to have suspend to disk. if you do then maybe 4 gig file
<limpc> thats what i pasted from dmesg
<mikedoty> I am confused as to how I can rectify this situation...
<pepperjack> numus: normally i only use about 256MB
<numus> pepperjack ubuntu is just a play around os for me.. primary is vista for now.. use to have 7 but untill wmp 12 is stable i wont be using 7
<neohaven> limpc: what? the mount line? you tried that and it didn't work?
<numus> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=1024 should be right for 1 gig swap right?
<limpc> yeah earlier.
<naiba> can anyone bye me a pc?
<Pelo> mikedoty, change one colour change them all,  basicaly,  you might want to change your theme until you get the colour fixed, so you can see what you are doing
<limpc> also tried hfsplus
<naiba> can anyone buy me a pc?
<maxime> naiba !?
<maxime> ill buy mine first
<tritium> naiba: stay on topic, please
<kylix> any one speak portuguese
<Pelo> naiba, ppl in this channel can't even aford to buy an os , what do you think ?
<tritium> !pt | kylix
<ubottu> kylix: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jam3s2001> I'm trying to build gyachi, and I keep getting the error error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0
<limpc> neohaven: http://pastebin.ca/1338632
<numus> pelo is that command correct for 1 gig?
<rww> naiba: You just got banned from #debian. Try not to repeat the performance in here.
<neohaven> limpc: hfs, not hfsplus
<neohaven> try that
<limpc> yeah they both give the same error
<Pelo> numus, I'm not familiar with dd , I use parted or gparted personnaly
<naiba> pelo: maybe people from this channel are spending money on weed and cocaine, what do you belive?
<maxime> true we cannot even get an os :P
<mikedoty> Ok, I solved it by removing my existing .gtkrc-2.0 or whatever and just not specifying anything.  Kind of hacky but oh well, I'm happy now.  =)
<JazzplayerL9> Question; I just switched over to ubuntu on my server and I'm trying to figure out why sshfs isn't working for me.  I can ssh in just fine, I can see my samba shares just fine...but sshfs gives me the Connection reset by peer error.  Anyone know what is going on?
<neohaven> limpc: try file on that file of yours and pastebin the output
<limpc> yea i pasted that earlier too lol
<kylix> how to join on #ubuntu-pt what is the comand?
<limpc> oh i did that in #linuxhelp oops
<rww> kylix: /join #ubuntu-pt
<kernel09l> is there a way i can add local radio stations in streamtuner
<kylix> thanks
<srid> why doesn't `xbindkeys` differentiate between LEFT ALT key and RIGHT ALT key??
<limpc> iphone_sdk_for_iphone_os_2.2.19m2621afinal.dmg: VAX COFF executable not stripped - version 376
<tritium> kernel09l: only if they're streaming online
<neohaven> limpc: wow that image is weird.
<neohaven> lemme get mine.
<kernel09l> tritium, they again use third party not direct from online
<jhonnyboy> Hey guys i finally got my sound to work. I can hear the sounds online, and if i play music from my HDD. I can't hear any system sounds though and if i mute the sound icon my music still keeps playing. It's like if I'm not using the right device??
<limpc> yea im hoping its not a bad download
<limpc> its a big file lol.
<neohaven> limpc: where did you download it from?
<TruthTac1> where do i find executable files in the ubuntu file system... for like mplayer etc
<Pelo> jhonnyboy, try in the pref system sound menu,  second put everything on automatic
<jhonnyboy> Pelo: i have everything in automatic
<neohaven> you know the SDK is available on http://developer.apple.com with a free registration?
<Pelo> trucMuche,   /bin /usr/bin, /sbin /usr/sbin
<Pelo> jhonnyboy, it was just a thought
<numus> what is the gui edited other then gedit
<limpc> neohaven: yeah thats where i got it
<jhonnyboy> Pelo: how can i get in the pref system sound menu?
<jhonnyboy> Pelo: is that the Sound menu under System?
<neohaven> limpc: checksum.
<Pelo> jhonnyboy,  menu bar > system > prefs > sound
<limpc> i didnt see a checksum on their site
<jhonnyboy> Pelo: thanks
<^Cheeky> can anyone please .. help me .. with my sound .. i just killed alsa and restarted it but i still dont get sound
<^Cheeky> please
<Pelo> numus, to do what ?
<^Cheeky> i would greatly appreciate it
<nsadmin> check your alsamixer
<CyBurnett> What is the command to download and install Virtualbox Guest additions in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, , open a terminal, type alsamixer , make sure all the volumes are up and not muted
<kernel09l> tritium, is there any program for those purpose
<tritium> kernel09l: which purposes?
<Pelo> CyBurnett, check insynaptic, I beleive the package is c alled  vbox-modules or something similar
<^Cheeky> Pelo, i see that all , up except master and headphone ..
<Pelo> numus, what do you need a text editor for ?
<limpc> neohaven: if you have a copy local, mine is a5e1e7eeedb532edea69a78c6d1619d2  iphone_sdk_for_iphone_os_2.2.19m2621afinal.dmg
<mikeshollen> can someone help me install the ATI driver for my Latitude D600.  It has an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 chip.
<kernel09l> tritium, i just wanted to put local channels in one...
<^Cheeky> Pelo,  i could .. restart .. but iam downloading a torrent ..
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, you want master up
<^Cheeky> i might sacrifice but i would like to learn
<^Cheeky> i dunno
<^Cheeky> what i need up
<^Cheeky> to get it to work
<crdlb> mikeshollen: there are no ATI drivers to install for that GPU. The only available driver is the open source radeon driver that ships with ubuntu
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, put them all up
<tritium> kernel09l: as in over-the-air, and not streamed?
<^Cheeky> i did
<^Cheeky> still nothing
<tritium> !enter | ^Cheeky
<ubottu> ^Cheeky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mikeshollen> crdlb: really?
<Pelo> ^Cheeky,  and you can resume torrents easily,  it'Snot like queues in gnutella
<neohaven> limpc: I'm on my MacBook, but under Ubuntu, and so my OS X HDD is at home =/
<kernel09l> tritium, i just wanted local radio stations to be streamed from one that's all
<numus> pelo to edit my fstab
<numus> pelo gotta have it run teh swapfile on boot
<crdlb> mikeshollen: originally, ATI's proprietary driver supported 8500 and up, but they dropped r200 support a long time ago, making it 9500 and up
<kernel09l> tritium, or my choice is only limited to site?
<Pelo> numus, what's wrong with gedit ? , nano is nice of you want a cli one
<limpc> k. well im getting an iMac in a couple weeks -- just wanted to get a head start learning the library before then
<tritium> kernel09l: have you tried using rhythmbox for that?
<numus> pelo i get a GTK-Warning **: cannot open display error
<mikeshollen> crdlb: so there would be no proprietary driver for the mobility 7500 either?
<Pelo> numus, kate if you  are running kde
<^Cheeky> Pelo, i know, but i still would like to learn ... to handle situations like this in ubuntu .. coz iam not going back to windows
<kernel09l> tritiu, nope does it work
<crdlb> mikeshollen: yep
<Pelo> numus, open a terminal and do it with  nano ,  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<crdlb> mikeshollen: I've got one of those here; it runs compiz adequately at 1024x768, but doesn't do much else
<md22> i need some opinion on choosing a system which best for a media server with Ubuntu that i will have ushare setup to stream movies to my PS3 and also to other devices and also for downloading torrents. AMD 5400+ with 2GB ram ,geforce 8600 GT,250GB or a intel e2180 ,2GB ram and onboard video,250GB
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, I'm not all that good with sounds stuff to be honest,  mine worked out of the box. try this
<Pelo> !sound | ^Cheeky
<ubottu> ^Cheeky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^Cheeky> Pelo, my sound worked befoere .. it just stopped ..
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, silly suggestion but , did you check the plug ?
<^Cheeky> Pelo, yes...
 * Pelo wonders if the floodbot is on a break
<Pelo> having fun tritium ?
<kernel09l> tritium, looks the same to me like as streamtuner
<gpled> just notice that in all our 8.10 installs, the floppy drive is missing.  whats up with that?
<tritium> Pelo: always
<kylix> any one cant help me i have troubles on ubuntu
<rww> gpled: the "floppy" module isn't loaded by default
<corigo3> Hi I need to edit my sources.list file. How can I launch Kate from command line with admin rights?
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, , in alsamixer , at the bottom of each volume , there is an icon for mute ( use the letter M), make sure they are all on ,
<Pelo> kylix, state your issue and hope someone knows how to help
<rww> corigo3: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list, I think.
<bsims> Testing
<Pelo> corigo3, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list but if you have to ask you might be better using the gui
<rww> bsims: Hi!
<pepperjack> corigo3: gksudo <appname>
<JazzplayerL9> I have a server running ubuntu and I can ssh in just fine...but can't use sshfs at all.  I get Connection Reset by Peer every time.  What needs to get changed so it works?
<Pelo> rww, kdesu for graphical apps, sudo for cli ones
<rww> Pelo: kate is a graphical app.
<bsims> Ok anyone know why inconsolata font looks like crap in konversation
<Pelo> rww, yeah sorry I just realised , haven'T had to use it in a while
<^Cheeky> Pelo,
<nsadmin> you could use nano instead of kate
<martin_> egg :)
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, ?
<^Cheeky> i iam just restarting
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, best of luck
<^Cheeky> this sucks
<^Cheeky> brb
<kaartz> hi i'm from India
<nsadmin> btw, I use a macro file for sources.list
<tony_> Hello People!
<osubuck> hi, how do i set up ubuntu so theres only 1 task menu, but it also shows open windows?
<kaartz> i need to set path in ubuntu
<tony_> Does any one know anything about joomla?
<kaartz> how to do that?
<spirited> um stupid question, doesn't Ubuntu have that 3d cube effect for the desktops? If so how do I get that to work?
<Pelo> osubuck, you mean one taskbar ? called panels in gnome ,  right click on it , add to pannel,   select window list,  put it where you want,   click on the panel you don't want, remove pannel
<rww> !cube | spirited
<ubottu> spirited: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<bsims> Ok anyone know why inconsolata font looks like crap in konversation
<Awsoonn_> #club-ubuntu
<Elda> Have you tried changing the side of it?
<spirited> thanks!
<bthornton> what's a good piece of software (graphical, GNOME preferably) for monitoring hardware metrics such as temperature and fan speed?
<tony_> Does anyone know about joomla and ftp settings?
<hellmitre> conky's a great one, bthornton
<srxnr> Hey guys maybe you can help me out I have TWO major problem, and i'm about to delete ubuntu because of it.
<bthornton> hellmitre: looking it up now; thanks!
<corigo3> Pelo, I had done it your way and it failed, hence my asking. kdesu also fails, and gksu is not installed. ... Ah, now it works... hmm what did I do differently?
<Cpudan80> let's here it srxnr
<srxnr> 1. No sound at ALL !
<hellmitre> conky works as a system monitor/nearly everything you can think of on your desktop, bthornton
<Cpudan80> hear*
<osubuck> pelo ok thank you, now that i've managed to do that, the windows are really small
<tony_> Does anyone know about joomla and ftp settings?
<hellmitre> what's your hardware, srxnr?
<Pelo> kaartz,  you mght want to do a search in the forum for taht  www.ubuntuforums.org
<osubuck> so all i see is their icon... no information
<nsadmin> srxnr just so you know... whether or not you delete anything on your machine is your choice...
<srxnr> 2. Everytime i have to start windows, unbutu can not find and wifi connections. So i have to restart the wireless card
<tony_> gkrellm is good too. bthornton
<Pelo> corigo3, are you running gnome or kde ?
<kaartz> thank pelo
<tony_> gkrellm is good too. bthornton
<srxnr> Intel audio card
<tony_> gkrellm is good too. bthornton
<tony_> Does anyone know about joomla and ftp settings?
<FloodBot2> tony_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsadmin> (just in case you thought you'd get faster help by threatening to delete something on your machine :)
<srxnr> Sound used to work too :/
<bthornton> hellmitre: installing it now.
<srxnr> huh?
<hellmitre> there are loads of really good sample conky files on the ubuntu forums
<osubuck> Pelo, any ideas?
<hellmitre> so I'd check some of those out to see what you like, bthornton
<JazzplayerL9> I have a server running ubuntu and I can ssh in just fine...but can't use sshfs at all.  I have fuse loaded and users added to the necessary groups.  I get Connection Reset by Peer every time.  What needs to get changed so it works?
<srxnr> Not a threat just frustrated
<Pelo> osubuck, you mean the window list ? small how , height or width ?
<numus> anyone know how to use windows bootmanager instead of grub
<srxnr> Thx for the help
<ice_cream> hey, how do i stop firefox from jumping around like a jackrabbit after i download something
<tony_> Is there anyone out there using joomla on a ubuntu web server?
<mikem> hi, my Tomboy notes keep changing their window position (in Gnome) every time they're opened. I like them to stay in one place. does anyone know of a setting I could configure to do this?
<osubuck> both, it only shows their icon in a very small tab
<osubuck> no information or text
<Pelo> numus, not sure you can boot linux from the windows boot manager
<numus> pelo i k now for 100% sure you CAN
<nsadmin> srxnr: understood... but that is not likely to change existing timeframes, especially those required for you  to learn how to do things
<Pelo> osubuck, I thnk that's the notification area,  that is different from the windows-list
<tchmnkyz> ok guys i got a question. i have 2 vid hards in this system. One is the built in Nvidia and the other is my nvidia PCI-E card. Can i use the dual head with that and then config the onboard to be a third like i can in windows?
<skrapasor> where is the package database for apt?
<osubuck> its not notification area Pelo the window list is very small
<Pelo> osubuck, use my nick when you talk to me, it makes it easier to follow
<osubuck> they are about the size of the icons in the notification area though
<Pelo> osubuck, how manywindows do you hve open ?
<pepperjack> skrapasor: i believe in /var/cache/apt
<osubuck> Pelo, 4 or 5
<KujiUn> ibase.ca
<Pelo> osubuck, take a screenshot and upload it to show me
<osubuck> ok i think i just figured it out
<martin_> ooo torvalds@kruuna.helsinki.fi :)
<osubuck> Pelo,  thanks but i think i got it
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<Pelo> osubuck, congradulation
 * Pelo is running out of smokes
<Pelo> getting late,  g'night folks
<osubuck> Pelo, looks much better this way IMO, i like 1 panel rather than 2
<numus> anyone know how to get windows boot manager to load instead of grub tho?
<bthornton> hmm, I've installed both conky and gkrellm and neither one are showing CPU temps...
<pepperjack> numus: you have to resintall it to the mbr you can do this with a windows rescue cd
<numus> pepperjack thank you
<hide1713> hi everyone, What command should I use to check network IO of a process?
<nsadmin> check it for what?
<hide1713> nsadmin: I want to know how fast it send and receive data
<xGeek> hide1713: Try out vnstat from the repos.
<nsadmin> hmm, maybe you can use mrtg
<xGeek> hide1713: although it might be a little overkill for what you want
<deepbluegene> Hi. I just installed NetBeans 6.5 inubuntu and i do not know how to run it? Help Please.
<mikem> hide1713: you could use iftop, it doesn't track processes but it does connections, so you can tell which process is which by the remote host it's connected to
<hide1713> xGeek: Thx
<nsadmin> ditto for mrtg, plus it needs snmp probably
<hide1713> miken:Thx
<hide1713> nsadmin: Thx, Thanks everyone
<xGeek> hide1713: oops... I just realized you want to know process specific. vnstat won't do that for you.
<kuma_yonko> hello my ethernet card don't work my card is a realtek RTL8101E my ubuntu is 8.10 the kernel is 2.6.27-11-generic
<hide1713> xGeek: The problem is that I am working on RHEL5 and I am not a root user. So I'd better find some command already there
<JazzplayerL9> I have a server running ubuntu and I can ssh in just fine...but can't use sshfs at all.  I have fuse loaded and users added to the necessary groups.  I get Connection Reset by Peer every time.  What needs to get changed so it works?
<tritium> hide1713: the topic for this channel is ubuntu support
<nsadmin> for servers you can watch the logs on the server side
<hide1713> tritium: Well, I use ubuntu and I ssh to that RHEL. I asked this question in fedora channel, but no one answer my question
<nsadmin> if support isn't up, it's just sport!
<gbear14275> trying to install the java beta from a .bin file... looking for help if possible.  Already tried enabling execution and double clicking but didn't seem to do anything
<Ivanlul> hello
<Ivanlul> I need help with my video playback
<mamaro> I am trying to share my videos with ushare to my xbox360. It works. After starting ushare and I rename a file or add a file the xbox doesn't pick this up. anybody have a fix?
<mamaro> I am trying to share my videos with ushare to my xbox360. It works. After starting ushare and I rename a file or add a file the xbox doesn't pick this up. anybody have a fix?
<gbear14275> 64 bit java help anyone?
<Ivanlul> It seems like I have a problem with my video drivers, when I go to hulu and play a video it's choppy, I have an ATI radeon Xpress 200 integrated chip
<Ivanlul> Videos worked fine in windows btw
<nsadmin> perhaps an additional news item should be posted announcing that squeeze is now testing? then link to that
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, do you have the radeon driver?
<corigo3> Is there anyway to add go-oo as a repository so I can get the latest distribution? There's too many rpm files to choose from just using the FTP site
<Ivanlul> yeah
<Ivanlul> I think i do
<nsadmin> gbear14275 specific informative concise complete... more people will know if they can help.
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, well you should make sure
<Ivanlul> I'm pretty sure
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, is compiz on?
<Ivanlul> yeah, I went to hardware drivers and I have an ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Ivanlul> nop
<kookaboorra> anybody help a beginner to compile xchat :/
<Ivanlul> but how do I check?
<binarymutant> kookaboorra, don't compile, sudo apt-get install xchat
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gbear14275> nsadmin: runnig 8.10 x64 trying to install the java feb update (http://download.java.net/jdk6/)  looking for some help as I'm not exactly sure if I should be running from a prompt
<nsadmin> kookaboorra why do you want to compile? btw it's pretty easy
<Ivanlul> I've never used compiz
<kookaboorra> nsadmin: E: Couldn't find package xchat
<kookaboorra> what does that mean?
<binarymutant> kookaboorra, sudo apt-get update
<nsadmin> kookaboorra your read is as good as mine...
<Sertse> "QGtkStyle cannot be used together with the GTK_Qt engine." Even though I removed the engine.
<binarymutant> kookaboorra, then sudo apt-get install xchat
<rww> kookaboorra: sudo apt-get update first. If that doesn't help, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<Ivanlul> binarymutant: I went to that file
<kookaboorra> ok
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, what did it say under Device ?
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, dont paste/flood though
<Ivanlul> binarymutant: device or section device?
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, the section device should have 'driver '... blah blah blah
<Ivanlul> binarymutant: Configured Video Device"
<binarymutant> I though you were looking for the driver
<Ivanlul> binarymutant: Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Ivanlul> 	Driver	"fglrx"
<binarymutant> are you using Desktop Effects?
<Ivanlul> none
<binarymutant> no clue, maybe add more ram
<Ivanlul> it worked fine on windows :\
<binarymutant> I'm sure it did
<xGeek> lol
<Ivanlul> I still love ubuntu
<Ivanlul> I just want my graphics to work better
<Juergen> #canonical
<gbear14275> anyone installed and have working the 64 bit version of java update from february?
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, flash-nonfree installed?
<Ivanlul> think it has something to do with acceleration?
<Ivanlul> I don't think so
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, where'd you get flash?
<Ivanlul> what do I type on the terminal to install it
<Ivanlul> like, where'd I buy it?
<rj_> rhorse
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<josh__> where is teh infomration on boot up stored.? all the verbose stuff?
<binarymutant> josh__, /var/log/messages
<Ivanlul> yeah it's installed
<Ivanlul> no upgrades or anything
<plazia> anyone else have an x-fi card and have the pulseaudio process hijack 100 CPU every so often? it locks up the machine for like 1500 ms then returns to normal function.
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, maybe hulu is just acting up
<rj_> i have 1 hdd which previosly used on my winxp machine
<Ivanlul> hmm
<Ivanlul> maybe
<Ivanlul> I have another question
<rj_> i have 1 hdd which previosly used on my winxp machine. i already put it on my ubuntu machine. but how to repartition and reformat that drive
<binarymutant> rj_, try gparted
<gbear14275> rj_:  You will want to boot to a live cd
<Ivanlul> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=11896448
<Ivanlul> Is this build compatible with ubuntu
<rj_> no.... i already install my ubuntu... just need to add another HDD but how to delete the current partition and recreate it and reformat it as well
<josh__> I mean the black screen with all that information, where is that stored or logged?
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Ivanlul> thanks
<gbear14275> rj_: then use gparted
<illumin8> is it possible to repartiion my drive in ubuntu (currently its the only os on the machine) without creating problems?
<rj_> in terminal rite.. let me try
<illumin8> repartition
<letalis> illumin8: well itll depend on how your filesystems are setup
<PVO> Does anyone know how I can get usb tethering working with a windows mobile phone (WM5) on Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid? I don't have ethernet/wifi access right now, so it would be an offline install. And I don't know how to compile... :S
<binarymutant> josh__, /var/log/dmesg  is this what you want?
<illumin8> letalis, im attempting to put some other debian based oses on the machine like the new debian 5.0
<josh__> let me check
<letalis> well if /home is a separate partiton on the machine, there might be hope
<illumin8> letalis, all my file system is set up on one drive i believe with Home folder being the majority of memory
<ronin_> what program can I use in ubuntu to track all the get/post from a website when I login? I want to automate this process but need to know what is sent
<illumin8> letalis, how can i pull up something you can see to judge the setup?
<binarymutant> ronin_, like an rss reader?
<Ivanlul> wait a minute
<josh__> where's the latest one? is it in a archive
<letalis> otherwise, if it resides in / on the same filesystem, you may run into some issues with the new installer bloing away all that was on it
<Ivanlul> ddc on DVI does NOT work in open source driver, you have to edit xorg.conf for correct resolution & refresh rate. Does not recognize size of video memory correctly. Dual head not working for me on HP dc5750. 3D only accelerated in proprietary driver.
<binarymutant> josh__, dmesg is the latest
<letalis> type df -h in a console
<Ivanlul> WHat'd I have to do?
<letalis> itll tell you what is mounted where
<josh__> k thanks
<Tyrath_> does it make sense that if I run sudo ifup -a; dmesg | grep wlan0 I get no output?
<illumin8> letalis, k
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, if it doesnt work, it doesnt work
<Ivanlul> hmm
<Ivanlul> k
<Tyrath_> basically as you could contemplate from the command I don't get wireless
<Tyrath_> wireless simply refuses to work
<Tyrath_> and I have no idea why
<letalis> illumin8: if you do not implicitly see /home as a mount point, you could have issues keeping your personal information in a new install
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, what driver?
<Tyrath_> I have /etc/init.d/networking restarted about a thousand times
<Tyrath_> reconfigured /etc/network/interfaces about a thousand times
<letalis> and if youre like me and dont use the ext3 filesystem at all that could further complicate things
<illumin8> letalis, i see / but / is not home?
<pepperjack> Ivanlul: ati card?  you could /join #radeon and see
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I have no idea
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: and I have no idea how to update it either
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, whats the hardware?
<Cpudan80> illumin8: no, home is /home
<letalis> nope / is the main filesystem that all others resde in
<letalis> reside
<illumin8> Ah ok
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: DLINK DSL-G604T
<illumin8> So it will require me to set up multiple partions then reinstall all the oses.
<kingsley> What's the whiziest, most eye catching and jaw dropping linux application to convert windows users with? Beryl? Open Office?
<bobbie4> hi, I like the ubuntu
<letalis> if home was not implicitly listed in the df command, the /home is in / and that means more than likely that everything on / wil get blown away in a new install
<jphase> I'm trying to get blu ray workin' on my ubuntu server 64 bit. I keep running into a jre type error "missing library libmawt.so". I can't seem to find out how to install it.
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, whats the hardware in the computer? I mean the wireless card
<ronin_> I'm trying to automate log in an retrival to a website using wget but i need to know what the website post comman on login contains so i can do that
<ohzie> kingsley, There is none.
<binskipy2u> hey everyone, does it really matter what filesystem you use? or is ext3 for home and root the best choice cause thats the default?
<Tyrath_> oh, and I've also turned on and off NetworkManager a stack of times to no avail - by using the start/stop commands
<letalis> your best bet will be to backup the /home folder to another device
<letalis> then do it.
<ohzie> kingsley, though I suggest loading everything they use on the regular basis and then throw XFCE in there.
<illumin8> letalis, thanks for the great info :)
<tonylthornton> Can anyone help me with ftp settings for joomla?
<letalis> sure thing hief
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: is there anyway I can find out
<letalis> chief
<letalis> :)
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I thought there was some lspci command or somthing
<pepperjack> binskipy2u: you could use reiser or even xfs etc.  ext3 is the standard for now until ext4 gains more momentum
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, you could open the computer case
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, or lspci yes
<tonylthornton> Can anyone help me with ftp settings for joomla?
<binskipy2u> whats the best choice for a 500gig hd?
<binskipy2u> sata
<Ivanlul> bin
<tonylthornton> Brand or what?
<Ivanlul> I'm using this one for my new build
<letalis> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<letalis> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<skate2> is there any software for gnome that can do what itunes does as far as putting songs onto my ipod and doing it properly?
<binarymutant> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Ivanlul> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148395
<binarymutant> aw
<kingsley> ohzie: Can you elaborate on why XFCE might impress windows users?
<tonylthornton> I hate that goddamn ubottu
<jeeves_Moss> what will cause APCI to stick @ the top of my list on PowerTOP?
<bazhang> skate2, rhythmbox
<binskipy2u> i cant stand xfce personally
<skate2> Kingsley aside from running way faster?
 * letalis uses reiserfs and xfs for all filesystems
<letalis> :)
<binskipy2u> ducks
<madmike> whats the difference between intrepid and intrepid ibex, and does anyone here use fvwm?
<pen> they are the same
<jphase> How can I get the libmawt.so java library?
<pepperjack> kingsley: xubuntu wont impress anyone with the default theme. its kinda ugly and plain but its really easy to make it pretty presentable
<binskipy2u> so what should / be and what should home be?
<letalis> intrepid is just the shortened name
<rj_> ok its working
<binskipy2u> the same?
<tonylthornton> Can anyone help me with ftp settings for joomla?
<letalis> ive even seen people just call it ibex too.
<tonylthornton> And is anyone here running joomla on ubuntu
<jeeves_Moss> what will cause APCI to stick @ the top of my list on PowerTOP?
<letalis> either way they refer to ubuntu 8.10
<tonylthornton> Any help at all?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: lspci -v | grep ethernet gives me Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30a5
<yossarian> 'lo
<ohzie> kingsley, After using linux and windows off and on, both, for a long time, I'm impressed with XFCE's simplicity. I really cannot stand thunar though.
<ohzie> Thunar is poop.
<kingsley> pepperja1k: Can you be more specific about precisely how you'd make it more presentable?
<pepperjack> tonylthornton: id suggest a /join #joomla  as that channel looks pretty active
<ohzie> But the window manager itself, and most of the tools with it, are very nice.
<tonylthornton> Thanks pepperjack
<yossarian> i'm on x64 intrepid and i'm having trouble with adobe flash 10 x64 alpha release. flash videos WORK, but the CPU spikes and it gets really slow in fullscreen
<ohzie> Much more stable than KDE. KDE doesn't seem to like my graphics card.
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: what do you make of that?
<letalis> ohzie: i remember when i used to just use the blackbox window manager and nothing else.
<letalis> now, that was simple.
<letalis> :D
<pepperjack> kingsley: i usually put both panels together at top or bottom one on each side.  change the gtk theme and splash image and background. after that it looks pretty slick especially for the underpowered boxes i use it on
<ohzie> letalis, I used Fluxbox. :)
<binskipy2u> yossarian.. isnt flash & java 64bit both final now?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, idk if thats a wifi card or not, I didn't think hp made wifi cards
<rj_> how to connect to other and run rsync through the network
<binskipy2u> i have it on this mint install
<ohzie> letalis, I see XFCE as the usability of gnome with the ease of fluxbox. :D
<binskipy2u> both are 64bit and from what ive read, final
<pepperjack> kingsley: nothing fancy
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: do you want me to pastebin dmesg?
<letalis> i like having my at a glance indicators in gnome
<yossarian> binskipy2u: dunno, gimme link then :\ from what i've found so far, it's still alpha.
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, what about grepping for wireless instead
<binskipy2u> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<letalis> and the flexibility of making gnome as simplistic or as hardcore advanced as i want it to be
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: grepping for wireless doesn't return anything :/
<letalis> :)
<yossarian> yeah,  have this version
<yossarian> I
<rj_> how to connect to other and run rsync through the network .....
<binarymutant> :/
<binskipy2u> so everyone.. what is the best file system for a 500gig sata for ubuntu for / and /home
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: should I pastebin my dmesg and give you the link?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, ya pastebin dmesg I guess. But you could always just open the pc up and look for the card
<binskipy2u> same for each or different for one or the other
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: when I grep ethernet it does state that that's the ethernet device
<rww> binskipy2u: ext3
<skate2> when i run 'ps -U root -u root u' to see all the processes running as root, it shows tons. i thought ubuntu doesnt run processes as root?
<rj_> how to connect to other and run rsync through the network ..... can anyone guide me on this
<pepperjack> binskipy2u: xfs will be the fastest but its more vulnerable i suppose to sudden power loss.. you could use ext4. im not sure about its supported status in ubuntu yet
<binarymutant> binskipy2u, its personal preference
<binskipy2u> ok
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: http://pastebin.com/f206fe120
<node357> skate2, anything run by sudo belongs to root
<binskipy2u> just asking, i have both /and /home ext3
<yossarian> so any ideas why adobe flash doesn't work too well on x64 intrepid?
<yossarian> is anyone else using this?
<rww> pepperjack, binskipy2u: ext4 is not supported in Intrepid (the current version of Ubuntu), but will be supported (but not default) in Jaunty (the next version)
<binskipy2u> it works GREAT on 64bit opera
<bastid_raZor> binskipy2u; i have a 1.5TB that is ext3.. works well for me
<unclemike> for a usb stick...whats the best file system..for linux and windows to read it right now im going to format and do a unetbootin install on it with ubuntu...fat 16 or fat32
<plazia> Anyone else have an X-Fi card and have the pulseaudio process hijack 100 % CPU every so often? It locks up the machine for like 1500 ms then returns to normal function.
<binskipy2u> but works like every other time in firefox for whatever reason i dont know
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux
<yossarian> binskipy2u: can you view youtube clips in fullscreen?
<letalis> binskipy2u: my thing is this, having a dedicated home partition will make for upgrades to be more bearable because you can tell an installer not to touch it and leave it as it is
<binskipy2u> yes
<binskipy2u> some are better then others
<letalis> though the drawback is that it also limits the amount of space in the /home folder
<yossarian> any idea why it's going like crap here? :(
<letalis> since most of your downloaded crap will wind up there, its like forcing a quota on yourself
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, that should be working without problems whats up with it? :/
<madmike> whats the difference between intrepid and intrepid ibex, and does anyone here use fvwm?
<rj_> how to connect to other and run rsync through the network ..... can anyone guide me on this
<pepperjack> letalis: you can always ln -s other user directories to like /usr/home or something
<rww> madmike: intrepid is the same as intrepid ibex is the same as 8.10.
<rj_> how to connect to other PC and run rsync through the network ..... can anyone guide me on this
<bazhang> madmike, they are one and the same
<jaxx2kde> hi i am not able to install the b43 drivers for my broadcom chipset. i installed the b43-fwcutter but it still shows "wl" as the kernel driver in use
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: can't get wireless working
<jaxx2kde> i want to use b43 as the driver instead of wl.. if i blacklist wl in modprobe.d then my card doesn't get detecte
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: it happened right after my brother removed the WEP password on the router
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, is it turned off in the BIOS?
<letalis> pepperjack: this is true. but getting ln happy leads to later 'wth happened to this?' syndrome ;)
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: how can I check that?
<letalis> LOL
<rj_> how to connect to other PC and run rsync through the network ..... can anyone guide me on this
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I blacklisted ipv6 recently just incase it was that
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, pastebin this command `sudo ifconfig`
<madmike> thanks rww and bazhang
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: because before dmesg was telling me it couldn't locate ipv6
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, and `sudo iwconfig`
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: i'll give you sudo ifconfig -a
<rj_> how to connect to other PC and run rsync through the network ..... can anyone guide me on this
<binskipy2u> regardless of looks, and packages, whats the fastest (for the most part) DE, kde 4.2 or gnome 2.24.2
<unclemike> whats the difference in 8.10 and dauiy
<binskipy2u> anyone have "both"
<binskipy2u> and have an answer for that
<unclemike> opps 8.10 and daily
<ohzie> binskipy2u, I'd say gnome.
<ohzie> KDE gives me serious issues
<letalis> binskipy2u: id say gnome overall is faster.
<unclemike> kde 4 is slower then gnome
<letalis> if you go the kde route at this time id stick with kde 3.5
<yossarian> i don't like kde :\
<letalis> 4 is nice and pretty but hardly ready for primetime.
<yossarian> damn why is flash playing so badly here :(
<binarymutant> because it's proprietary
<unclemike> whats the difference the ubuntu 8.10 and daily builds
<binskipy2u> one more question guys.. then ill be done.. lol.. if you have gnome, and install kde, 1. does it slow things down with both DE's? and 2. what do you install kde or kubuntu-desktop in synaptic?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: http://pastebin.com/f311e5dc7
<mikem> my Tomboy notes keep changing their window position (in Gnome) every time they're opened. I like them to stay in one place. does anyone know of a setting I could configure to do this?
<bazhang> binskipy2u, no effect practically; kubuntu-desktop if you have 8.10
<letalis> binskipy2u: haivng both will do nothing tot he performance of the other
<jeeves_Moss> what will cause APCI to stick @ the top of my list on PowerTOP?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: - sorry for the wait. I had to sudo su before it let me pastebin ifconfig -a --- really bizarre
<letalis> in fact they dont both run at the same time
<bazhang> binskipy2u, if you have hardy then kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<binskipy2u> so choose both "kde" and "kubuntu-desktop"?
<bazhang> binskipy2u, no
<letalis> as for installing kde, kubuntu-desktop will install kde as if you used a kubuntu install disk
<binskipy2u> im using intrepid
<binskipy2u> sorry didnt see "hardy" in your response
<bazhang> the latter only
<binskipy2u> thanks guys,... very helpful :)
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, give me iwconfig too
<tonylthornton> And is anyone here running joomla on ubuntu
<DjKoRn> wudup!
<jeeves_Moss> what will cause APCI to stick @ the top of my list on PowerTOP?
<pepperjack> jeeves_Moss: gremlins?
<jeeves_Moss> pepperjack, thanks
<jeeves_Moss> pepperjack, I figured
<binarymutant> jeeves_Moss, there are a number of things that affect powertop, something will always be at the top
<node357> no idea jeeves_Moss, sorry
<binarymutant> jeeves_Moss, have you done the suggestions it gives you?
<jeeves_Moss> binarymutant, it's more like the system chokes on something simple like e-mail and FF
<binarymutant> jeeves_Moss, I dont think that has anything to do with acpi
<Hexecute> hi i need a bit . i try to install ubuntu 6.10 live for my mac ibook g4 , but the thing, the cd boot fine, only till i try install it, the sreen gose white after i pust, enter.  when i try use my keybrad , i seem to miss key"s when i spell , can tell what wrong or which a better linux for ppc g4
<quentusrex> Does anyone know about iscsi?
<jeeves_Moss> binarymutant, I know, but that's the point
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: http://pastebin.com/f5d3e335c
<bobbie4> I like the ubuntu a lot
<jeeves_Moss> binarymutant, this box has also taken to not launching some apps, etc
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, do you want the GUI way or the CLI way?
<binarymutant> jeeves_Moss, I've only used powertop for the suggestions that it gives you, you might be having hardware failure
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, sudo iwconfig essid <ESSID> enc on key s:<password>
<jeeves_Moss> binarymutant, lol, woulden't suprize me.  it's a Toshiba laptop
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, oops, it's `sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <ESSID> enc on key s:<PASS>`
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I'll give it a shot
<Ivanlul> can someone link me to that ubuntu paste website
<binarymutant> jeeves_Moss, if your running on battery thats why acpi would be at the top
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, paste.ubuntu.com
<Ivanlul> thanks
<jeeves_Moss> binarymutant, it's plugged in
<Ivanlul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118724/
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: what's that do?
<Ivanlul> can you explain that to me
<binarymutant> jeeves_Moss, no clue, run the apps that don't want to pull up from a terminal and then pastebin the output I guess
<Ivanlul> I downloaded it, what do I do now?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, if you did it then do `sudo dhclient`
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: what does it do?
<jeeves_Moss> binarymutant, I think I'll blow it away and start fresh again.  it's been a while
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I don't want to set a wep key if at all possible
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, connects to your wifi and pulls an ip
<Ivanlul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118724/ - what do I do?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I'm getting, unknown command "DLINK"
<B1OS> do i need to add my external IP or anything to my apache config files at all?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, if you dont have a password set then its just `sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <ESSID> && sudo dhclient`
<binarymutant> B1OS, no
<B1OS> cant connect :(
<binarymutant> B1OS, is it running?
<constantine> ok, maybe I'm not 'grasping' this but why doesn't youtube sound work with intrepid?
<B1OS> i can connect locally
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<B1OS> via localhost
<binarymutant> B1OS, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<silv3r_m001> I can see both ruby 1.8 and 1.9 in synaptic ... 1.8 is installed what will happen if I install 1.9 also
<B1OS> and internal IP
<binarymutant> silv3r_m001, you'll just have both installed. so nothing will happen
<atom^x> B1OS, firewall?
<binarymutant> silv3r_m001, 1.8 will be default still
<silv3r_m001> binarymutant: so how will I run 1.9 ?
<Ivanlul> can someone tell me what to do please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118724/
<silv3r_m001> binarymutant: wont there be any conflicts ?
<binarymutant> silv3r_m001, ruby1.9
<mbahe> pss
<constantine> I'm glad I dual booted, at least I can get back to Vista for youtube stuff, sucks that something so good is missing support for such a popular website
<binarymutant> silv3r_m001, nah, seperate directories and everything
<coz_> hey guy on interepid i did it once but cant seem to do it again for some reason..disable recent documents
<Ivanlul> constantine: what's wrong?
<silv3r_m001> binarymutant: hmm
<B1OS> ive added port 80 and 443
<constantine> Ivanlul: I can't get sound on youtube, I installed the nonflashfree, I uninstalled, reinstalled pulse audio....tried other things that I've forgotten by now
<bastid_raZor> B1OS; almost all isp's block port 80 if you don't have a commercial subscription
<rip_> I'm setting up virtualbox, and trying to set up the mouse, but the guest additions iso isn't downloading, and the version of the guest additions in synaptic fails to install.  anybody set this up before
<binarymutant> thats not true, AT&T doesnt
<B1OS> it judt tries connect to my router when putting my external IP in a browser
<atom^x> B1OS, are they forwarded to the machine running apache
<constantine> Ivanlul: the best answer I got here was "Talk to Adobe" lol.....well that is a problem because I never met Adobe and don't know where he lives
<B1OS> atom^x: yes
<binarymutant> B1OS, does apache start without error?
<B1OS> hold on
<rip_> constantine: i just got here, are you just trying to install flash?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: still getting the same result
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, :/
<atom^x> B1OS, blocked by isp? ck apache logs..
<constantine> rip_:no I am trying to get youtube sound to work in Ubuntu 8.10
<rip_> constantine: did you install adobe's version of flash, or one of the open source versions?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, the unknown command dlink error? or just doesn't pull an ip?
<B10S> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118726/
<B10S> is that normal?
<constantine> rip_: I believe I installed one of the open source versions....but not sure - how can I check it?
<binarymutant> B10S, and you can't connect to 127.0.0.1  from that machine?
<B1OS> i can
<Ivanlul> hmm
<binarymutant> B10S, what's the problem again? srry
<pen> hey
<Ivanlul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118724/  can someone help me with this? I don't understand the last line, I'm new to linux.
<rip_> constantine: i had the same problem with the open source versions.  though adobe's is "nonfree", unfortunately it does perform much better than the open source ones (from my experience) one second while i try to remember how to check
<B1OS> cant connect with my external IP
<binarymutant> B10S, you won't be able to connect from inside the lan to your external ip
<B1OS> no possible way?
<binarymutant> B10S, no possible way from your lan
<bobbie4> I really, really like the ubuntu
<binarymutant> B10S, use internal ip from within the LAN
<Ivanlul> Can someone explain the last line please?
<bastid_raZor> Ivanlul; that is telling you what to do. how to compile it
<rip_> constantine: in firefox just goto tools>add-ons, then goto the plugins tab, and uninstall the open source ones.  visit a youtube video, then install flash from adobe
<Ivanlul> can you tell me step by step how to compile it?
<binarymutant> B10S, just make sure to set up port forwarding in your router so that other people can connect to it
<B1OS> is it normal that it tries to connect to my router (when i try cnnecting to my external IP)?
<PrymaL> hi, is someone able to assist.  I have installed KDE and have KDM running at boot, but it's still defaulting to Gnome when I log in. I would like the default to be KDE with Gnome as a "session type" option.
<binarymutant> other people meaning outside the lan
<binarymutant> B10S, what do you mean?
<B1OS> i'll block WAN users for now
<B1OS> binarymutant: when i type my external IP in a browser on my network, it askes me for my router login details
<PrymaL> B10S, that's normal
<ohzie> How do I upgrade one package with aptitude?
<Ivanlul> How do I compile something?
<binarymutant> B10S, it should just say "cannot connect" or whatnot
<B1OS> i guess it is normal from my local network
<constantine> rip_: are any of these considered open source, if not, I don't have any add-ons for that yet I'm not getting prompted at youtube: GCJ web browser plugin for java applets, shockwave flash, totem web browser plugin 2.24.3 for video and audio streams
<binarymutant> B10S, well mine just says cannot connect
<tleuser> test
<phasma> hey everybody, I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and it constantly crashes. Any suggestions?
<binarymutant> B10S, but your apache looks/sounds normal
<andrboot> Hi; dumb question, I have an ATI RAGE 128 Pro XL
<ohzie> phasma, You need more information than that.
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: the unknown command error :/
<andrboot> How i can i make it work pretty :)
<andrboot> lol.
<askvictor> nicest way to re-install grub into the mbr?
<B1OS> so i have to wait now and test if it works from someone elses computer
<carpii> phasma, check logs to see which bit is crashing
<ohzie> !troubleshooting > phasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troubleshooting
<ohzie> Oh. :[
<tuxflavrdwafls> hi!  I am using a "acer aspire 5335-2238"  and I am trying to get the wireless drivers working. wheres a good place to start?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: iwgetid pulls me a blank essid. possibly the comp isn't even locating the router...
<rip_> constantine: what is the gjc plugin do?
<phasma> Everytime I try apt-get install or download something it crashes and freezes up.
<Flannel> !grub | askvictor, first link
<ubottu> askvictor, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<constantine> tuxflavrdwafls: google ndiswrapper
<B1OS> and my neighbours wireless is no longer open to me :(
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, iwconfig wlan0 essid .... ? not forgetting the 'wlan0'?
<tonylthornton> hahaha
<tonylthornton> neighbours wireless
<tonylthornton> nice
<constantine> rip_: it executes java applets
<B1OS> :)
<tonylthornton> This is a known issue, do you know if you are using an atheros card?
<Jockeo> Will gtk-sharp2 2.12 appear in the Gutsy Gibbon repository? (It is in the Intrepid)
<bastid_raZor> B10S; using http://localhost/ should connect you to your apache server
<phasma> Where are the logs to check to see why Ubuntu crashed?
<rip_> constantine: could this be the source of the problem, i know if you disallow java, youtube videos fail to load.  "shockwave flash" is what adobe calls the plugin
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: ah - that was it. so I got a result there, now what? pull out my cord and see what happens?
<rip_> constantine: try removing it, if you know where its from and all that, and just see if it works
<B1OS> bastid_raZor: it does: shows my site in /var/www
<bastid_raZor> B10S; then apache is working.
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, dont pull the cat5 out yet, but then do the `sudo dhclient` and see if you can pull an IP
<B1OS> i no, but i dont know if its working externally yet
<binarymutant> B10S, whats your IP i'll check it
<binarymutant> B10S, you can PM if you want too
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: it's 10.1.1.2
<binarymutant> B10S, works d00d
<B1OS> what can you see?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, k, you can pull out the cord now
<constantine> rip_: I uninstalled shockwave and went to the youtube site....no video was displayed and it said "get the latest version of adobe flash player" so I clicked, got the deb package and now it says: "error: a later version is already installed"
<binarymutant> B10S, you want a screenshot?
<Ivanlul> how do I compile something?
<B1OS> ok
<rip_> constantine: when you uninstalled it, did you fully close out and restart firefox?
<bastid_raZor> Ivanlul; follow those instruction it gave you.
<jp_sf> !compile | Ivanlul
<ubottu> Ivanlul: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ivanlul> thanks!!
<phasma> Does anybody else have the spastic crashing problem?
<constantine> rip_: yes I closed all windows, even the download window
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: you are a genious!
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I am on wireless
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, :)
<rip_> constantine: but it still says its installed... is it in the plugins window? (and i meant uninstall the java applet plugin you had)
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: i love you, you'll have to forgive me but this is awesome!
<binarymutant> B10S, http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/735/b1osef9.png
<constantine> rip_: I misunderstood that part, I uninstalled shockwave
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: so would the next step be to take down those commands you gave me and put them in a safe place?
<rip_> constantine: my fault, i forgot to say specifically
<B1OS> good good :)
<tuxflavrdwafls> what is a .bin file?
<plazia> file nameoffile.bin
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, well you should be able to use nm-applet the network manager thing too, but you can always use those commands if the gui doesnt want to work
<plazia> might help you
<constantine> rip_: there is also a seperate "java applet" should I kill that also?
<pepperjack> tuxflavrdwafls: typically that is meant to designate an executable file. like .exe in windows
<rip_> constantine: running under firefox? yea anything that is.
<tuxflavrdwafls> sounds lika virus to me
<tuxflavrdwafls> pepperjack good thing i dont use windows
<bigwebs> hello
<constantine> rip_: expectedly, the video is back but disabling all java didn't bring sound to youtube
<yossarian> guys. 32bit vs 64bit? :(
<jp_sf> tuxflavrdwafls: could be an CD iso sometimes they are .bin, on linux though most of the time they are binaries
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: I totally don't get why some things work sometimes and not others...
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: like sometimes ifup -a is enough to get wireless on
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: othertimes i need to sudo networking restart
<rip_> constantine: so you uninstalled that gxx plugin, uninstalled flash, reinstalled flash, and still no sound? by default on all setups ive done, installing flash with nothing else sound works as long as its not the open source ones.  are you positive your volume is up (not mocking you), and the pcm volume is up? can you hear other audio?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: other times i need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<jphase> anyone know how I can get "libmawt.so" ?
<jphase> I know it's a java related thing, but can't find anything on google
<rdw200169> Tyrath_, depending on the wireless driver, networking can get really screwy
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, I just remember ifconfig and iwconfig because they are in the lower level stack, like ifup is just a script that uses ifconfig
<rdw200169> Tyrath_, iwconfig + lousy driver = hell
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, you have a good driver :P
<constantine> rip_: audio is just fine,.....except youtube audio.....even other flash sites work - it may be that there is an open source flash player that I installed outside of firefox, but I've installed quite a few packages and am not sure how to check
<rip_> constantine: oh thats odd... so audio sources using flash in other places like metacafe work?
<pepperjack> constantine: dpkg -l | grep gnash
<constantine> rip_:metacafe works lol but not youtube?
<bastid_raZor> jphase; http://www.thetacticalnuke.com/2008/tip-fix-java-not-finding-libmawtso-ubuntu-810/  .. i found this on google :P
<Ivanlul> I'm still having problems, can someone explain this to me step by step? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118724/
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, I thought you were already using fglrx ?
<rip_> constantine: well thats where i get off the train, i have no idea where to begin where it works at one place but not another.  codec issue? no clue at that point.  very bizzare, sorry i can't be of more help. haven't run into that beforew
<Ivanlul> I am
<constantine> ii  gnash                                      0.8.4-0ubuntu1                          free SWF movie player
<constantine> ii  gnash-common                               0.8.4-0ubuntu1                          free SWF movie player - common files/librari
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, why are you trying to compile it?
<nickrud> Ivanlul, why do you want to compile the free driver; is there a problem with the one in ubuntu and your card?
<Ivanlul> yeah prob
<yossarian> seriously peeps. x32 or x64 ubuntu?
<hlm> help, I just did a fresh install from the desktop cd, andupdated everything, but I dont get the splash screen (ubuntu image with orange bar)
<Ivanlul> I keep getting choppy video
<tuxflavrdwafls> where do i find a .inf file for ndiswrapper?
<yossarian> Ivanlul:  me too
<jphase> bastid_raZor, your googl schools are far superior. Your master taught you well!
<nickrud> yossarian, more than 4gb? Think 64bit. less? no reason to
<jphase> thanks
<jphase> google*
<andrboot> wow.
<yossarian> nickrud: thanks for that :)
<bastid_raZor> jphase; i googled libmawt.so
<yossarian> oh and is 9.04 ready for desktop use?
<nickrud> yossarian, no. Talk to the guys in #ubuntu+1 for more info
<binarymutant> Ivanlul, you should check to see if your hardware is compatible with the driver. Also, if it's integrated you might consider buying an actual video card because it might just be using 2MB of cache, etc
<hlm> HELP: im not getting the ubuntu splash screen after a fresh install
<binarymutant> aka the card could just suck :/
<Ivanlul> hmm
<magevideogames> hello everyone
<Ivanlul> well I'ma build a new system pretty soon
<Elda> Sorry to bother, but for anyone with a flash enabled browser... does this work? http://vyew.com/desktop/543154/ds-36413  Trying to test a desktop cam >.<
<nickrud> Ivanlul, binarymutant has some good points there :) Did someone tell  you that your card would definitely work better if you compile the latest?
<magevideogames> i'm new here been looking for help on the forums and i haven't seen an answer so i fifured i'd give the irc a try:P
<Ivanlul> yep
<binarymutant> Elda, it says flash not installed for me, but it is
<Elda> bleh... yeah
<bobbie4> I enjoy the ubuntu
<karsten> na
<rip_> constantine: free swf player? thats the same thing i used to use that didnt allow sound
<pepperjack> magevideogames: ?
<broken__> seems to elda
<magevideogames> just have a simple question about some bulk moving with the linux command line
<Elda> I dont like it too much so much but I dont know of another desktop thing >.<
<Elda> It it showing this? Or
<constantine> rip_: good news, how do I find and kill it?
<Ivanlul> moving from windows to linux makes me feel like a noob lol :\
<nickrud> hi karsten nice to see you around again
<magevideogames> i wanted to know if it were possible to use mv to move files alphebetically to folders
<Elda> Welcome to hte club ;)
<magevideogames> and create them if they don't exist
<magevideogames> for instance
<pepperjack> magevideogames: yes you could pipe it through sort i suppose
<B1OS> i need to map /home/user/public_html/ to /var/www/ not sure how and not sure if its safe?
<binarymutant> magevideogames, your going to want to make a script for that probably
<magevideogames> move all files starting with a to directory a all files startign with b to directory b ect. and create the directory if it doesn't already exist
<bastid_raZor> B10S; ln -s
<magevideogames> oh
<broken__> sweet site
<hlm> help: I dont have a splash screen when I start my system, this is a fresh install
<rip_> constantine: I can't remember the terminal command, but you should be able to find it in synaptic under "gnash" (thanks pepperjack for jogging my memory with that)
<hlm> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<jphase> hmmm, I don't have the "update-java-alternatives" command...
<magevideogames> cause i had found i could do mkdir dir; mv file* dir but that is still tediouse to get all the way from a to z lol
<hlm> !gnome-splashscreen-manage
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hlm> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> B10S, you can edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to set your www root
<magevideogames> know of any good websites i could use to learn soem scripting to accomplish said task?
<B1OS> i have two sites under available_sites
<broken__> use grep  and sort to find and sort and then use wild cards to arrange them by letter
<pepperjack> magevideogames: i think it should attack em in alphabetical order anyway
<jphase> magevideogames, perl
<hlm> still need help: there is no splash screen after a fesh install
<B1OS> not sure why yet
<hlm> fresh*
<Ivanlul> hey
<B1OS> lol
<nickrud> magevideogames, install abs-guide ; you'll find the bash scripting guide at /usr/share/doc/abs-guide
<binarymutant> magevideogames, www.ruby.org and http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/ :)
<Ivanlul> anyone here use catalyst control center?
<jphase> Ivanlul, I do
<Ivanlul> Ok
<broken__> if you need further help magevideogames, i've got your back
<Ivanlul> is yours missing all the video options?
<broken__> I do too ivanlul
<constantine> rip_: should I restart now?
<broken__> which video options are you missing
<magevideogames> hmm i'll bookmark them cause i am trying to organize my storage hard drive so not having ot manually do it would be nice
<magevideogames> i'll look into those right now
<Ivanlul> all the video options
<rip_> constantine: is it telling you to?
<jphase> Ivanlul, what video card?
<B1OS> i just dont want /var/www/ kept open as root for too lonf while transfering files
<B1OS> long*
<Ivanlul> xpress 200
<constantine> rip_: no but there was no change in youtube video
<hlm> need help on another topic: firefox was recently updated and needs restarted, but when I click the restart button nothing happens it just restarts without updating
<Ivanlul> it had the video options in the windows version
<rip_> constantine: did you restart firefox?
<pepperjack> magevideogames: i would think a simple for i in ./*; do cp $i /mnt/dir; done would do that
<hlm> yes, I click the restart button in the infobar
<pepperjack> magevideogames: but it seems redundant
<jphase> Ivanlul, I struggled getting my Radeon HD 3300 to take in ubuntu, but I found a forum post on it and got things working. Search ubuntuforums
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: how do you figure? HP 30a5 - doesn't mean anything to me lol
<B1OS> and using sudo everytime is a task and a half :o
<constantine> rip_: yes
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, huh?
<magevideogames> from what i gather from that line it says for each file in the directory copy to /mnt/dir
<magevideogames> but does that assign them alphabetically?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, thats not your wifi thats your ethernet
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: isn't that the driver for my wireless?
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: ah k
<rip_> constantine: do dpkg -l | grep gnash one more time to make sure its gone
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: what's my wifi driver?
<broken__> man ubuntu server runs nice as a virtual machine
<Elda> Anyone know of any nifty desktop cam software (streams your desktop online) for linux>
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, uh I closed the pastebin but it was intel
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: ah... i thought intel was the processor :/
<Tyrath_> binarymutant: maybe it's both
<hlm> not to be rude, but can someone help me with my splash screen not displaying?
<tuxflavrdwafls> i just tried to install "Broadcom 4312 WLAN Driver v4.170.25.19 Vista x86_x64" with ndiswrapper but i dont know if that is actually what i need, and i dont think it worked.  any suggestions?
<binarymutant> Tyrath_, <binarymutant> Tyrath_, iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux
<Tyrath_> hlm: did you type no splash in the grub file?
<broken__> Remote desktop in preferences will let you display your desktop
<ackbahr> Hi all! I'd like to make a rsync script that makes a real incremental backup; that is, based on a complete backup, I want it to identify changes and to copy new/modified files in a NEW folder, not just to sync the original backup folder. Is it possible, and how?
<Tyrath_> hlm: I can't remember what the file is but basically you will need to remove wherever it says quiet no splash in the file
<constantine> rip_: no sound even with that command
<ackbahr> Tyrath_: It's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tyrath_> hlm: that's providing you are on that particular boot for grub
<psufan> hi!
<broken__> ackbahr does it have to be rsync
<constantine> rip_: thanks for trying, this seems to be an inherent issue in Ubuntu and not my configuration
<psufan> anyone got some interesting conversations?
<ackbahr> broken__: Not necessarily
<magevideogames> just trying to learn commands lol
<bazhang> psufan, #ubuntu-offtopic
<binarymutant> psufan, #ubuntu-offtopic does
<Tyrath_> hlm: yep. so type sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst and take off where you see quiet no splash
<rip_> constantine: did the command return anything? or did it just act as if you hit enter to nothing? also check out http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507 to see what version you are using
<constantine> rip_: it acted as if nothing happened
<rip_> constantine: excuse me, permalink is http://www.adobe.com/go/tn_15507
<broken__> try bash for making backups
<ackbahr> Tyrath_: I prefer nano to vim, but yes, that'd work
<Tyrath_> hlm: personally i prefer to see the text than the splash screen because it tells me what is wrong. but it's personal preference i guess
<rip_> constantine: ok that means gnash is gone, now to step 2, making sure that adobe's flash is the one being used
<Tyrath_> ackbahr: is nano good to programming?
<Tyrath_> ackbahr: good for programming even
<ackbahr> Tyrath_: Plus it's very impressive for non-gueeks....
<Tyrath_> ackbahr: yeh, well i program so vim suits me :P
<ackbahr> Tyrath_: Well, I don't think it's got coloring and all, but it's more intuitive I think...
<bobbie4> I find the Ubuntu to be fun and entertaining
<Tyrath_> ackbahr: yeah see. it probably means i'm a hack, but I need coloring!
<Tyrath_> ackbahr: without coloring i get confused
<hlm> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ackbahr> Tyrath_: I'm a p**ck at programming, so even with coloring I get confused!
<constantine> rip_: I got this: lnx 10, 0, 15, 3 / Debug player: no
<B1OS> next step, secure my server
<Jewbacca> hi, on xchat when i write on perform LOAD -e finename, where exactly i need to put that file name? :p
<constantine> rip_: OS: Linux 2.6.27-11-  / the rest are yes
<binarymutant> B10S, #apache might be better at that then here
<rip_> constantine: ok, well the plugin that is executing flash in your browser is the same result as mine.  but still no sound.... back to square one huh
<B1OS> there now :)
<constantine> rip_: yeah lol are you on intrepid?
<rip_> constantine: yep
<constantine> rip_: now that IS weird
<wrinkliez> hey guys, I installed deluge, and all .torrent files were given an icon.  but now i uninstalled deluge and the .torrent files still have the same icon.  can i change that?
<constantine> rip_: I'm going to restart and come back
<rip_> constantine: sounds like a plan hehe
<binarymutant> wrinkliez, I think it's an option in Nautilus
<hateball> wrinkliez: the icons *should* change if you associate the files with another program
<ScottG489> Is there a way to separare different Buildins from each other in gkrellm?
<bemuse> yep
<wrinkliez> hateball:  ive tried it, they automatically open with transmission now, but still have deluge icons.  its weird
<bemuse> right click, properties, open with
<bemuse> o
<lovesai> hi all
<wrinkliez> any ideas?
<B1OS> still cant login to phpmyadmin though :/
<rip_> di.fm
<rip_> doh, wrong window sorry room
<binarymutant> wrinkliez, what happens when you change your icon theme?
<bobbie4> the ubuntu is my friend
<suigeneris> is this accectable in syslog.conf? *.=debug;local7.none            /var/adm/critical / local7.debug              /var/log/dhcpd.log
<wrinkliez> wait, i think i figured it out
<wrinkliez> thanks binarymutant :D
<binarymutant> np
<constantine> rip_: same thing no youtube sound
<blufade> help needed to setup tor+privoxy
<rip_> constantine: .... check your volume mixer is the only other thing i can think of,  some sound drivers have some weird sliders that magically reset themselves to zero.  but if it works elsewhere.... *googles*
<xGeek> Do I have to install wpasupplicant int order to get my 8.04 server to connect to a WPA2 network? If not can you point me to an example /etc/network/interfaces file?
<binarymutant> xGeek, I think it's required for wpa
<xGeek> Well... My 8.10 clients connect right up. I'm just not sure where to begin with the server.
<xGeek> Tried setting up the interfaces file per norm and it didn't work.
<rip_> constantine: you're not crazy, look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-695207.html
<xGeek> So.. I guess I need to plug in and poke around with wpasupplicant.
<binarymutant> xGeek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo might help
<Myrth> that's annoying... 2 hours ago sound worked perfectly, then i left, came and now it just doesn't work! 8.10...
<suigeneris> is this accectable in syslog.conf? *.=debug;local7.none            /var/adm/messages / local7.debug              /var/log/dhcpd.log. what I want is to make dhcp log only to /var/log/dhcpd.log and not /var/log/messages
<Myrth> sound mixer doesn't show any problem
<blufade> ﻿suigeneris : try reinstalling sound modules ?
<B10S> can you uninstall gnome-desktop without messing everything up, lose files etc?
<suigeneris> BlueEagle, sound?
<blufade> ﻿suigeneris :  is your sound card intel hda ?
<binarymutant> B10S, ya its just a meta package
<suigeneris> blufade, yes
<B10S> might have to get used to the command line :)
<blufade> ﻿suigeneris : ,try reinstalling the sound modules
<tweak66> hi. i had a swap drive that was 2gb... i replaced with 250gb drive. i put a 2gb partition at the end of the drive. how do i mount it in fstab?
<ScottG489> Is there a way to separare different Buildins from each other in gkrellm?
<blufade> ﻿﻿suigeneris :, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<binarymutant> ScottG489, with gkrellm everything is together I think
<blufade> try that on trerminal
<constantine> rip_: I looked up libflashsupport.so and don't have it, so I searched for it in synaptic, the nearest I could see was flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound so I'm trying that
<xGeek> binarymutant: I read that page earlier. It doesn't seem to be correct or complete? For instance it tells me to add wpa-driver madwifi to my interfaces file. I know I'm not using madwifi. I can't find decent documentation on this subject.
<ScottG489> binarymutant: ok, do you know if I can separate things in conky?
<rip_> constantine: alright, let me know the result
<binarymutant> ScottG489, you can, you just run separate instances
<xGeek> Or can I just replace madwifi with whatever module my card is using? Ugh. I might just hard wire the stupid thing until I get more time to deal with this.
<ScottG489> binarymutant: ah, well actually I think i can run separate instances of gkr too
<rip_> constantine: out of curiosity, what is listed when you do "dpkg -l | grep flash"
<ScottG489> binarymutant: im not sure if they can be difference though
<suigeneris> blufade, http://pastebin.com/f575f5fa7
<binarymutant> ScottG489, maybe, I know with conky you can use different configuration files but not sure with gkrellm
<drash> tweak66: add a line cfr. the below to your /etc/fstab:UUID=<get this via sudo blkid>    none    swap    sw    0    0
<ScottG489> binarymutant: I'm trying them both out but I think im liking conky better. besides maybe the name :P
<blufade> ﻿suigeneris,   lspci -v | less
<Jewbacca> hi, i have a .rar file, how can i extract it?
<binarymutant> xGeek, well if thats not documentation enough here's the doc for wpasupplicant itself http://hostap.epitest.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=blob_plain;f=wpa_supplicant/README
<constantine> rip_: http://pastebin.com/d21f1bad5
<tweak66> Thanks drash, i will try this. :)
<devivi> English only?
<binarymutant> Jewbacca, sudo apt-get install unrar
<Jewbacca> binarymutant, there is something unrar-free? whats that
<binarymutant> Jewbacca, the free as in speech version of unrar
<Jewbacca> binarymutant, so which one should i get?
<binarymutant> Jewbacca, unrar
<tgb> Help!
<suigeneris> blufade, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118738/
<suigeneris> !help | tgb
<ubottu> tgb: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tgb> First of all, is there a quick way to disable usplash on livecd boot?
<rip_> constantine: now i know it probably doesnt mean anything (this has got me really scratching my head now) but adobe-flash plugin isn't installed on my box, though i doubt that will change anything.  all i have is flashplugin-nonfree
<Jewbacca> i have another question, on xchat (not xchat-gnume) there is an option for me to load a txt file as perform, where do i need to put that file D:?
<tgb> My liveCD is freezing/rebooting on startup... attempting to diagnose.
<bzil> hello people
<rip_> tgb: how much ram do you have on that box
<tgb> 2GB
<rip_> tgb: nm :)
<tweak66> drash, how do i tell if my swap is mounted after reboot
<tgb> I suspect it's a graphic card issue, but safe graphics mode has no effect.
<pepperjack> tgb: nosplash as a boot option in the initiall livecd menu
<binarymutant> Jewbacca, ~/.xchat2/  somewhere in there probably
<blufade> ﻿suigeneris, what response do u get when u try test filkes from sound manager ?
<blufade> files*
<constantine> rip_: how can I uninstall that?
<drash> tweak66: running "free -m" should report your swap space
<tgb> pepperjack... looking for that now...
<tweak66> thanks drash!
<rip_> constantine: find it in synaptic, just right click it and remove completely :)
<drash> tweak66: yw
<Jewbacca> binarymutant, does the file need to be .txt file?
<tgb> turned off quiet as well... let's see what happens
<suigeneris> blufade, I'm sorry why are we doing this? I didn't ask a sound question
<binarymutant> Jewbacca, no clue
<rip_> constantine: then dpkg -l | grep flash   again to verify its gone
<blufade> ﻿suigeneris,  system>preferences>sound then try any test file ,,,
<blufade> ﻿ ﻿suigeneris, oh....i thought u were having trouble with sound
<suigeneris> blufade, they work
<blufade> after applying latest updates
<tgb> Rebooted about 2 lines after cups was loaded... trying again
<suigeneris> blufade, I am, but I didn't ask a sound question today
<Jewbacca> binarymutant, i get this Unknown file type /home/ishai/.xchat2/perform. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<Jewbacca>  Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script
<Netcowboy> I wonder can I have KDE with out touching my Gnome ?
<psufan> HY
<lolo> hi I seem to be having a problem with xorg.conf file - seems to be ignored - I have the openchrome driver specified in the file but when I do lshw -c display, I get Unclaimed
<tgb> see if it reboots in the same place
<lolo> can someone help?
<blufade> damn, it was somebody else.....
<binarymutant> Jewbacca, no clue sorry
<pepperjack> Netcowboy: yes just install the kubuntu-desktop or there is like a kubuntu-kde4-desktop for kde4 you just choose which you want at the login screen
<blufade> i'm terribly sorry
<kukuchopra> hi
<hlm> need help: I have no splash screen, and everything checks out to be quite fine  pastebin:http://paste.ubuntu.com/118737/
<kukuchopra> can i install vista after ubuntu?
<tgb> nope, crashed in a different place.. after hardware abstraction...
<binarymutant> kukuchopra, no recommended :)
<tgb> It's amazing this *$$@$%! machine boots windows...
<kukuchopra> i have 2 partitons
<Netcowboy> pepperjack,  thanks , I'll try it
<binarymutant> not*
<hlm> kukuchopra, yes and no, you can but its highly recommended you dont
<pepperjack> kukuchopra: technically yes but vista will trash your bootloader. youll need to recover it afterwards
<rip_> kukuchopra: yes, but its going to ruin your bootloader, just follow the instructions i'm pasting from ubbotu to get it back
<kukuchopra> how can i recover the bootloader?
<rip_> !grub | kukuchopra
<tgb> One more try...
<ubottu> kukuchopra: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hlm> need help: I have no splash screen, and everything checks out to be quite fine  pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118737/
<binarymutant> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JdGordon> does anyone know the gconf optoin to allow you to move windows above the top of the screen if you drag it with alt pressed?
<kukuchopra> and dude i have intel driver package how can i install it?
<tgb> It's about the same place, but it reboots too quickly... :(
<tgb> Let me ask an entirely different question:
<psufan> can UBUNTU run off LISP?
<kukuchopra> my intel graphics= driver package
<binarymutant> psufan, no
<binarymutant> psufan, lisp can run off ubuntu :P
<hlm> need help: I have no splash screen, and everything checks out to be quite fine  pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118737/
<blufade> need help with tor+privoxy
<constantine> rip_: yeah I'm stumped too thanks for trying though.....my settings are the same as yours!  maybe the only difference is my sound card - intel
<B10S> cp: omitting directory `/var/www/' what does that mean?
<binarymutant> B10S, you need the -r switch
<tgb> I have a Linux ext3 partition, non-ubuntu, that I'd like to boot from.  It's in an external HD case, connected via USB.  Does the LiveCD loader recognize USB drives?  Should I be able to pass boot, root, and image parameters to it?
<binarymutant> B10S, err -R
<tweak66> drash it's mounted properly thank you. only other question i have is when i created a blank ext3 partition there's a lost+found dir on it.. can i rm it?
<maple> exec /screen -d
<rip_> constantine: so is mine lol
<rip_> constantine: mine is intel ich5
<tgb> (I'm doing the final dreaded conversion from Slackware to Ubuntu after 13 years.. I want to make sure I have a safety line and be able to go back in case something goes wrong)
<kukuchopra> guys how can i install the driver package it have no .deb?
<drash> tweak66: not sure you can, those are added to do recovery work i believe
<tweak66> drash can it be hidden? or i'm stuck with it lol
<hlm> need help: I have no splash screen, and everything checks out to be quite fine  pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118737/
<rip_> constantine: make a post on ubuntuforums about it, maybe somebody who is currently sleeping will have another idea?
<B10S> hmm i only wantted the contents of /var/www/ not the www dir itself
<drash> tweak66: that might be one of those sticky ones :)
<binarymutant> B10S, cp /var/www/*  then
<B10S> thanks
<B10S> with -R ?
<kukuchopra> anyone?
<tweak66> drash hehe okay thank you very much, serriously. :)
<Elda> Hmmm, just was able to get ahold of a web host which allows free ftp access and the like... anyone know of an easy to use/intuitive ftp program?
<binarymutant> B10S, uh...if there's any directories in /var/www yes, if not no
<B10S> thanks
<tgb> OK, alternate third question then:  Is it possible to "Boot from second hard disk" from the Ubuntu liveCD boot menu?
<binarymutant> Elda, how about plain old ftp?
<Elda> ?
<xGeek> binarymutant: It's a little late and I'm working on a few different projects. That documentation worked like a charm after I had a smoke. Thanks. :)
<binarymutant> Elda, `ftp` in the terminal...
<drash> tweak66: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8373 has the word on those lost+founds , very welcome
<constantine> rip_: sounds good, thanks for trying lol this is even weirder now that I know you have a similar system
<binarymutant> xGeek, smoking always helps :P
<Elda> Yeah.... I like a gui for such things >.<
<xGeek> It appears that wpa
<xGeek> oops...
<deepz> #opengl
<rip_> constantine: sorry i couldn't be of more help, but yea, looks like we're running near identical setups... very odd.  if you do make a post on ubuntuforums, send me a pm, username Veratyr9 so i can watch it, i'm just as curious as you now lol
<tgb> Alternate 4th question: Is it possible to boot to command console only (no X) from the LiveCD?
<binarymutant> Elda, well then how about using Nautilus for it?
<Flannel> tgb: No
<tgb> Flannel, thanks.
<Flannel> tgb: well, you can switch to a tty
<tgb> Flannel, it doesn't boot that far... :(
<Flannel> tgb: You'll want to try the alternate CD then.
<binarymutant> Elda, Places->Connect to Server
<constantine> rip_: ok wiill do thank you
<rip_> constantine: np
<B10S> rmdir with files inside? sorry i will google next time
<binarymutant> B10S, rm -rf
<binarymutant> B10S, careful with that command though :P
<tgb> ... frustrating.. oh well... Thankfully this isn't the machine I want to install Ubuntu on.  I think I'll just give up for the night.
<B10S> :D
<mak_> route conflict between local LAN and openvpn ?,,,,,,any idea any one
<hlm> need help, I have no ubuntu splash screen after a fresh install
<tweak66> brash : My newly created partition doesn't give me the permission to write to it lol. how do i change the permission?
<binarymutant> hlm, whered you get the iso?
<rip_> I'm setting up VirtualBox, and trying to install "Guest Additions" to control the mouse.  Getting an error when installing from within virtualbox, and the apt-get package fails to install.  Anybody have experience with setting up the mouse plugin in virtualbox?
<tweak66> rip_ it should be included.. try installing from add/remove
<owen1> what dm is used in xfce?
<binarymutant> owen1, anyone you want?
<mak_> route conflict between local LAN and openvpn ?,,,,,,and openvpn service is interrupted
<owen1> binarymutant: what do u mean?
<binarymutant> owen1, you can use any of them to log into xfce
<binarymutant> owen1, do you have xubuntu?
<owen1> binarymutant: yes.
<drash> tweak66: how does your fstab look for that fresh partition ?
<binarymutant> owen1, I think by default it's gdm
<jkoltner> Quick question... does Ubuntu come with a command-line program that will let me grab a single image (or a segment of video) from a webcam?  I can use programs like Cheese (using GStreamer for configuration) and they work fine, but I need something that I can script.
<tweak66> drash : now that you mention it i never added it, that's the issue?
<AkaBkn> hello folks
<owen1> binarymutant: ok. i'll google for it. i am trying to compare xfce to lxde (which uses openbox).
<AkaBkn> can someone help me?
<Gnea> jkoltner: not by default, but you can install it: camE
<jkoltner> Second question: Is it reasonably safe to let Synaptic access the Backports repositories?  Or am I just asking for a less stable system that way?
<jkoltner> Gnea: Thanks, I'll check it out
<AkaBkn> my dhclient dosent put the ip from the router in the resolv.conf file... :/
<Gnea> !helpme | AkaBkn
<ubottu> AkaBkn: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<binarymutant> owen1, login screens should be excluded because you can use any of them to log into the window manager
<owen1> binarymutant: gdm is only the login screen, i think.
<drash> tweak66: might be, you can have it mounted manually if you like, much is possible :) .. but it's quite possible you mounted it read only right now
<bazhang> owen1, lxde is incredibly light in comparison
<Gnea> AkaBkn: what does it put there?
<owen1> binarymutant: i am talking about window manager.
<binarymutant> owen1, sorry you've completely lost me :/
<AkaBkn> Gnea: the official ips of the nameservers
<nbeebo> how to change /home ?
<Gnea> AkaBkn: are you sure that your router is running a dns server?
<owen1> binarymutant: gdm is not a window manager. i think.
<binarymutant> owen1, what's dm mean?
<drash> owen1 xfwm4 is xubuntu's default window manager i believe
<binarymutant> owen1, your right, gdm is not a window manager
<AkaBkn> Gnea: yes, it was just perfect, till now... however, i have setup a bridge an so, later i deinstalled it, but it seems that i missed something
<owen1> binarymutant: i want to compare xfce to lxde and the main element i assume, is window manager.
<owen1> drash: thanks. do u know which one is lightwight - xfwm4 or openbox?
<Gnea> AkaBkn: ah, okay. i would suggest that you go through your router's configuration again with a fine-tooth comb and make sure that everything is setup right... most routers also allow you to backup your configuration parameters to a file. I usually do that in the event that I want to try something off-the-wall, like bridging.
<tweak66> drash: i went to removable media under places to mount it?
<drash> owen1: openbox
<blufade> i get 503 error while trying to use tor+privoxy
<RJN> hi
<RJN> all
<blufade> plz help
<owen1> drash: ok. i am trying to create a lightweight ubuntu, with desktop and icons etc.
<drash> tweak66: hang on for a second please
<tweak66> drash: no problem thank you
<jkoltner> Second question: Is it reasonably safe to let Synaptic access the Backports repositories?  Or am I just asking for a less stable system that way?
<AkaBkn> Gnea: i've got the problem with different router (one in school) and i didn't change anything on the router... i think the problem must occures on my machine...
<Deadboys> im trying to start my IRCd and im getting an error
<RJN> i have 2 PC which is running in the same network. So, can anyone tell me how to sync data between this 2 PC. i pc is running in ubuntu 6.06 server and another is running in ubuntu 8.04 desktop Pls help me. i'm new here
<Gnea> jkoltner: it's a gamble, to be sure, but I would say that it's not a problem more than 90% of the time
<Deadboys> MAXCONNECTIONS (5020) is higher than FD_SETSIZE (1024)
<jkoltner> Thanks Gnea
<Flannel> jkoltner: Backports aren't tested to the degree that the regular packages are tested.  But they're not dangerous, just less tested with the rest of the software versions from the older release
<Deadboys> i changed the FD_SETSIZe
<Deadboys> and its not recognizing
<Deadboys> upon doing ulimit -n it shows 5020 what is the problem
<drash> owen1: yes i see, like bazhang already answered, lxde is very lightweight
<RJN> anyone out there
<Gnea> AkaBkn: if you change your /etc/resolv.conf to use the ip of the router as the dns server, does it work?
<nbeebo> how to change /home ?
<RJN> i have 2 PC which is running in the same network. So, can anyone tell me how to sync data between this 2 PC. i pc is running in ubuntu 6.06 server and another is running in ubuntu 8.04 desktop.
<binarymutant> RJN, I am :/
<AkaBkn> Gnea: actually it does :)
<nbeebo> i made fresh install i thought i had my 450 gp partiton the home but i guess i didnt, how to change from /'s home to /home
<binarymutant> RJN, try ssh, to answer your original question
<Deadboys> can anyone help me change my FD_SETSIZE
<owen1> drash: yeah. but it's not as pretty as xfce. at least the default. i guess that's the price u pay..
<rip_> renaming a file in terminal
<Deadboys> i edited typesizes.h
<rip_> wrong window
<RJN> but how....
<binarymutant> RJN, how...to install it? or use it?
<Gnea> AkaBkn: you should be able to keep it there, and edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to ensure that it does not overwrite your resolv.conf in the event of a lease renew
<RJN> use it
<AkaBkn> Gnea: but i've i change my location i need to reconfig it? so i like to have it like befor
<vigo> RJN: I think cp would do it, but I also think that you are asking for a sync, let me look into that.
<Gnea> AkaBkn: you'll need to write your own script for that, then
<drash> owen1: that's always going to be subjective .. personally i dislike panels and have removed all of them in xfce (that lightens things up pretty nice as a bonus) ... i guess once you're in lxde you can tweak at will
<RJN> ok
<Gnea> AkaBkn: or...
<binarymutant> RJN, scp <file> <user>@<ip>:/home/<user>/<folder>
<RJN> ok
<RJN> wait
<Gnea> AkaBkn: iirc, NetworkManager has the ability to use different profiles - you might be able to use a static dns server with it
<binarymutant> RJN, here's an ex. scp filename.txt binarymutant@192.168.1.96:/home/binarymutant/
<kingsley> How do you install java on 8.04?
<Gnea> !java | kingsley
<ubottu> kingsley: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kingsley> Gnea: Thanks.
<AkaBkn> Gnea: thx
<owen1> drash: i agree. i swiched to dwm.
<drash> tweak66: still working on getting your drive issue fixed ? If so, could you provide a paste of your present /etc/fstab ? We can take it from there ...
<kingsley> !flash | kingsley
<ubottu> kingsley, please see my private message
<vigo> RJN: this thread covers it, sorta, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136257&highlight=sync+data
<Deadboys> can anyone help me change my FD_SETSIZE , ive already edited typesizes.h
<BattleStarJesus> what is the general discussion channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<RJN> RJN, scp <file> <user>@<ip>:/home/<user>/<folder> ...... i want to sync a folder which contains about 35GB
<vigo> RJN: this one also explains it, Samba looks like the needed thing. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=sync+data
<binarymutant> RJN, when you mean sync are you meaning stayed synced?
<tweak66> drash : http://pastebin.com/d475a31d6
<Wille_eee> is it possible to run a command so that the system will clean up it self and repair errors?
<drash> tweak66: looking into it, reporting back in a few
<RJN>  i means this commands need to be working everyday
<Deadboys> Can someone please help me with FD_SETSIZE
<tweak66> thanks drash
<vigo> binarymutant: good call, I missed that one
<skate2> what does 'sudo su' do?
<binarymutant> RJN, scp -R folder/containing36GB <user>@<ip>:/home/<user>/folder/containing35GB
<skate2> is it just the same thing as sudo -i?
<RJN> ok now ..... my source pc is 192.168.89.55 and my destination pc is 192.168.89.100
<binarymutant> RJN, ...     scp -R folder/ rjn@192.168.89.100:/home/rjn/
<RJN> skate2,  sudo su can be used to login as 'root'.
<kukuchopra> after intalling ubuntu i deleted my windows folders
<lstarnes> skate2: I think sudo -i is more secure
<RJN> both also same
<AkaBkn> Gnea: how can i see if there are still configured bridges on my machine?
<CuZa>  /QUOTE PASS 16885
<Sonorous|2> anyone on a macbook pro?
<RJN> RJN, ...     scp -R folder/ rjn@192.168.89.100:/home/rjn ...... this command i need to my source rite
<drash> tweak66: did you try adding "defaults" to your /line ? defaults,relatime,errors=remount-ro ... i believe that will make it rw
<binarymutant> RJN, are you on the machine with the 35GB folder or is it the remote?
<RJN> the remote ..... i need to copy it to my machine
<RJN> and the sync need to run everyday
<binarymutant> RJN, scp -R rjn@<ip>:/home/rjn/folder .
<tweak66> drash: then reboot?
<binarymutant> RJN, you can use cron to do it everyday
<RJN> the cron ..... i got the solution
<drash> tweak66: correct .. gotta go to work, goodluck
<RJN> the ip is it my machine or the XPC machine
<tweak66> thanks drash! :)
<binarymutant> RJN, in the last example it would be your remote
<RJN> my machine is 192.168.89.100 and my XPC is 192.168.89.55
<binarymutant> RJN its always the remote
<RJN> ok let me try it
<constantine> how do you download a script and run it?
<binarymutant> constantine, ?
<binarymutant> constantine, ./script
<Xrm123> hey, i'm having trouble installing a ps2 eyetoy on my ubuntu machine, anyone have any experience getting that to work?
<binarymutant> constantine, it really depends on the script
<constantine>  bash alsa-info.sh
<binarymutant> constantine, ./alsa-info.sh works
<punkrockguy318> I was attempting to fix my GRUB bootloader but I beleive I ran setup (hd0,0) on my Vista partition.  Did this destroy my vista partition?  Is there anyway I can fix this error?  When I boot my vista partition, the grub bootloader just loads again
<binarymutant> constantine, `bash alsa-info.sh` works too :P
<kukuchopra> my  Package requirements (xorg-server xproto fontsproto ) donot meet helo..
<spirited> hola
<binarymutant> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<constantine> binarymutant: tried those in terminal and it didnt' work
<ronin_> Anyone know why ubuntu keeps shutting my laptop down with a few beeps? no warning no message no explanation when i boot back up again.
<kukuchopra> some body ----------  Package requirements (xorg-server xproto fontsproto ) were not met
<binarymutant> constantine, whats the error?
<constantine> no such file or directory
<binarymutant> constantine, well you have to have the script to run it :P
<kukuchopra> anyone has intel graphics on ubuntu?
<Ezra_> Can someone help me get Kubuntu updating?
<binarymutant> Ezra_, sudo apt-get update
<binarymutant> Ezra_, and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<tweak66> anyone know the sudo apt-get for xorg-server?
<binarymutant> tweak66, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<kukuchopra> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg : i get error
<binarymutant> kukuchopra, whats the error?
<spirited> trying to install netbeans and trying to follow the directions but not sure what I am doing wrong; it says to = chmod +x ./<installer-file-name>, so I do chmod +x ./netbeans-6.5-ml-linux.sh and it simply returns a prompt but nothing happens.
<Ezra_> wow... lagg
<spirited> Anyone?
<Ezra_> omg wtf
<kukuchopra> here is the output
<kukuchopra> blitz@blitz-desktop:~/Documents/xf86-video-intel-2.6.0$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<kukuchopra> Reading package lists... Done
<kukuchopra> Building dependency tree
<kukuchopra> Reading state information... Done
<kukuchopra> xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<kukuchopra> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot2> kukuchopra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karan> wow
<tweak66> thanks binarymutant :)
<karan> pastie sites please
<RJN> binarymutant,  is came as illegal option
<binarymutant> RJN, huh?
<kukuchopra> plz reply me
<kukuchopra> i pasted the output
<binarymutant> kukuchopra, use pastebin
<punkrockguy318> found solution to my problem: i need to reinstall the vista bootloader to that partition: http://www.vistax64.com/vista-general/26152-reinstalling-vista-bootloader.html in case anyone searching the logs has my problem
<RJN> its says that illegal option -R
<hbekel> spirited: no output usually means success
<binarymutant> RJN, try -r I get them mixed up all the time
<nsp_cli> hey all; i have a random apt package question
<nsp_cli> how long does it take for a change to end up in the ubuntu repository?
<spirited> hbekel: hmmmm ok let me read what to do next.
<RJN>  Connection refused
<RJN> lost connection
<nsp_cli> i'm looking at this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/314516), in particular
<RJN> this is the error
<skoenman> hey guys have any of you had dealings with vpslink before????
<nsp_cli> and wondering when the netinst package will no longer have a conflict
<binarymutant> RJN, you need to install openssh-server on both computers
<spirited> hbekel: this is the site http://www.netbeans.org/community/releases/65/install.html
<RJN> the commands pls
 * spirited looks very confused.
<binarymutant> RJN, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<RJN> ok done
<RJN> thanks
<OMGITZTEHRICE> is there a basic app/folder launching dock thingy for unbuntu?
<skoenman> hey guys have any of you had dealings with vpslink before????
<optraz> hi, i have my own packages installe in ubuntu, when upgrade from hardy to ibex, it complaint. how do we proceed in such a case?
<kukuchopra> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9blitz@blitz-desktop:~/Documents/xf86-video-intel-2.6.0$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done xserver-xorg is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.27-7 linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 t
<binarymutant> optraz, proceed with backup?
<optraz> binarymutant: NO, i mean how is upgrade possible
<binarymutant> optraz, nah dist-upgrade will leave local alone
<optraz> binarymutant: are you sure?
<FoxBlitzz> kukuchopra: Your message was cut off. Please use this site: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<binarymutant> optraz, if your scared then backup
<spirited> omg it says to choose the tools to install. perform the following steps at the Welcome page of the installation wizard, which of course I see none.
<optraz> binarymutant: it is not scared, it is it failed during upgrade.
<spirited> that command was supposed to make the installer files executables.
<constantine> what do I do with this script to get it to work? : http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<binarymutant> optraz, you've totally lost me, restate the question please
<binarymutant> constantine, save it then chmod +x it and then ./it
<hbekel> spirited: you need to run that install script, too
<optraz> binarymutant, i have my own packages installe in ubuntu, when upgrade from hardy to ibex, it complaint. how do we proceed in such a case?
<spirited> hbekel: I don't see an install script. Is that what was made, if so would it be in the same dir?
<binarymutant> optraz, you have your own packages in packages.ubuntu.com ? or you installed some debs that weren't in the repo?
<constantine> binarymutant: I have no idea what that means lol save it where it won't even let me save it and I don't know what chmod or ./ is
<optraz> binarymutant: i have build my own package, deb.
<RJN> ok its done
<binarymutant> optraz, save the debs somewhere else (backup) and then reinstall them when the installation is complete
<RJN> both of my machine have it
<RJN> the openssh-server
<binarymutant> constantine, are you using firefox?
<optraz> binarymutant: that was what i done in previous upgrade to hardy and that proove not efficient.
<rip_> Trying to set up VirtualBox.  Having issues with the mouse.  Says I need to install "Guest Additions" which fails to install through VirtualBox, and also fails when installed via Synaptic.  anybody have experience with this
<constantine> binarymutant: yes I am, das ist der meister
<binarymutant> optraz, that's as efficient as it gets
<LogicFan> rick_, what kind of problems?  guest additions are usually installed through virtualbox while running the guest OS
<hbekel> spirited: chmod +x sets the executable bit on a file, it doesn't execute it
<LoRdRapTuReZ> binarymutant, its already installed
<optraz> well, not in my opinion, is there a better way?
<spirited> hbekel: so chmod made that same file an executable?
<optraz> spirited: yes
<binarymutant> constantine, open that link you gave, File->Save as..    then open a terminal and `chmod +x alsa-info.sh` and then `./alsa-info.sh` you have to do this in the folder you saved it to
<spirited> hah!
<rip_> LogicFan: im just in the windows installer, does everybody just do it without the mouse?
<lolo> hi I'm really at my wits end here - my monitor is not being detected properly by xorg - its a samsung 740bf and only showing a 800x600
<spirited> ok I never would have expected that, thanks.
<lolo> can someone help pls
<bony> what are the ways to add a title to a video? i tried out kino lives but its not working
<spirited> hbekel: thanks
<LogicFan> rip_, you should have mouse support
<Geoffrey2> hey folks...is there a channel in here for CUPS?
<LogicFan> guest additions just add extra features
<rip_> constantine: you dont have the also drivers installed? I thought they came installed by default (read a part of what was going on earlier, i was afk)
<lolo> anyone pls?
<spirited> hbekel: Ok where should I install most of these things like netbeans? In Vista Im used to installing in program files or off of the C:
<spirited> C:\ drive.
<binarymutant> lolo | ask
<constantine> rio_I do I think, this is just a bug reporting script
<rip_> LogicFan: no mouse support, says: "note that mouse integration feature requires guest additions to be installed in the guest os"
<binarymutant> heh forgot the !
<rip_> constantine: ah
<Geoffrey2> I have a printer hooked up to a print server, which is itself plugged into a wireless router...I need to find how to make CUPS detect the printer
<optraz> binarymutant: so you just guess answering ?
<bobbie4> I like ubuntu and it treats me just fine
<LoRdRapTuReZ> binarymutant,  are you ther
<LogicFan> rip_, it just means seemless integration
<lolo> I have a problem with a samsung 740bf lcd monitor - only showing 800x600
<LogicFan> e.g. moving in and out of the virtual machine without having to capture and release your mouse/keyboard everytime
<LoRdRapTuReZ> lolo..... try to reinstall your display driver
<rip_> LogicFan: ooohhh ok.  well then i switch my question to "why doesnt my mouse work in virtualbox" :) lol
<LogicFan> rip_, yeah, thats the problem
<LogicFan> rip_, how is your mouse plugged in?
<lolo> Lor
<binarymutant> optraz, no, if those debs are not in the repo then the best way to dist-upgrade would be to reinstall them afterwards
<rip_> LogicFan: usb
<LoRdRapTuReZ> or go to preferences - monitor settings
<LogicFan> wired?
<lolo> LoRdRapTuReZ, I am using the openchrome driver
<LoRdRapTuReZ> lolo  go to preferences - monitor settings
<LoRdRapTuReZ> lolo look on the settings at ther
<rip_> LogicFan: no wait, i take that back, its ps/2 and yes wired, with a usb to ps/2 adaptor.... wow im still running this kvm setup though there isnt a kvm, just realized that
<binarymutant> LoRdRapTuReZ, I'm here
<constantine> binarymutant: Error stating file '/home/constantine/Pictures/utils': No such file or directory
<optraz> binarymutant: remove, install back too much hassle, imaagine you have to do every 6 months! i have more packages coming currently at 20
<LoRdRapTuReZ> binarymutant, its already installed
<spirited> Guys where are you supposed to install things in Linux? For example in windows most things go in Program Files by default or C: or whatever.
<binarymutant> LoRdRapTuReZ, what's installed?
<tweak66> hi. i just installed a new drive and formatted it to ext3. when i try to copy files to it i get this error : The folder "Video" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<LoRdRapTuReZ> openssh
<binarymutant> optraz, you dont need to remove them
<LogicFan> rip_, i would plug your mouse directly into your host machine, delete the VM and then re-create it
<binarymutant> optraz, why dont you get these packages into Ubuntu's repo?
<binarymutant> constantine, I dont understand what your saying
<hbekel> spirited: third party software that doesn't map to the FHS usually goes into /opt. Are you sure there is no netbeans pkg in the repos you can install via apt-get?
<optraz> binarymutant: if not remove them, else the upgrade wont work
<constantine> binarymutant: it won't let me save the script
<optraz> binarymutant: cause that is for personal usage
<binarymutant> optraz, dist-upgrade will work even if you don't remove them
<optraz> binarymutant: answer the questions, how cna the upgrade be possible in that case.
<binarymutant> optraz, what error do you get?
<binarymutant> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arquebus> spirited: you dont install like that in linux, things go in different places, it just depends
<ratbox> Hi there, what's the best version of ubuntu for a 486DX4-75mhz? I've no cd-rom, and only 19MB or RAM.., can Ubuntu do anything for me?
<lolo> LoRdRapTuReZ, sorry I was in xubuntu - got into gnome again
<binarymutant> constantine, open the link, File->Save as
<LogicFan> ratbox, i wouldn't try ubuntu.  stick to something optimized for those specs like damn small linux or puppy linux
<optraz> binarymutant: dont hve with me now
<newmember> I just got punted from my ubuntu 8.04 server and I can't log back in with putty.  I can log in from the server itsself using the same user etc.  I restarted ssh server. but no luck.  How to I troiuble shoot this?
<lolo> screen says 'unknown'
<LoRdRapTuReZ> spirited, its all in etc inside the file system
<ratbox> even a server install??
<constantine> binarymutant: I'm trying that, but i got that strange error
<binarymutant> optraz, your not making sense sorry
<spirited> arquebus: Ok this is netbeans but it is giving me a choice.
<binarymutant> constantine, whats the error in File-> Save as ?
<spirited> It wants to default to /home/todd/netbeans-6.5
<lolo> what can I do?
<rip_> !slax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slax
<LogicFan> ratbox, what kind of server?
<dmphotography> Can a folder and it's files have multiple owners?
<spirited> just do it?
<arquebus> spirited- are you intalling netbeans from aptitude or are you using a deb file?
<lianimator> who should be the owner of /tmp and what mod?
<optraz> which file that get install when we do the upgrade?
<constantine> binarymutant: The folder contents could not be displayed (and beneath that:) Error stating file '/etc/utils': No such file or directory
<spirited> its that .sh file I downloaded.
<rip_> ratbox: if you cant get 2 network cards in it you can turn it into an overpowered router with smoothwall :)
<ratbox> Well, I meant a ubuntu server install, though I might use this a web server...
<rip_> can*
<binarymutant> constantine, save it to your desktop
<arquebus> spirited-netbeans is in the repos, just install it from aptititude
<spirited> and did chmod on to turn into an executable.
<ratbox> OOOOH, ethernet to dial-up and serial net server!!!!
<ratbox> and she's got to dual-boot with Windows 3.1....
<rip_> ratbox: smoothwall > .... whatever its competition is :)
<dmphotography> Anyone?  Can a folder and it's files have multiple owners?
<LogicFan> ratbox, even the ubuntu alternate install requires more memory than those specs
<spirited> oh lord I don't even know what aptititude is..
<nightrid3r> dmphotography no
<dmphotography> nightrid3r: Thank you.
<B10S> http://wiki.cihar.com/pma/ubuntu
<rww> dmphotography: no. the normal thing to do would be to make a group with multiple users in it and assign the file to the group
<spirited> or what you mean by its in repos
<noogie> #counter-server on gamesnet.net
<ratbox> damn, she runs blueflops ooff of two floppy disks to RAM....
<ratbox> I check out smoothwall, too, though...
<constantine> binarymutant: ok I got it, now how do I chgmod and ./ ?
<newmember> ratbox: pfsense is alternative to smoothwall
<dmphotography> rww: Thank you!
<LogicFan> i would stick to something optimized for those specs, if you need server and it sounds like you're familiar/comfortable with the commandline anyway, might as well install a BSD or use a server-purpose specific distro like smoothwall
<arquebus> spirited-repositories, you should install everything from aptitude, just go into system>install packages
<arquebus> spirited, you can screw things up in ubuntu by installing stuff not in the repos
<LogicFan> ratbox, or m0n0wall
<rip_> LogicFan: mouse plugged directly into usb, deleted and recreated the vbox, same result :-/
<constantine> btw you guys are really doing great on here I never would have gotten this far without this channel
<prince_jammys> lianimator: owner should be root, mode should be 7777
<noogie> All: has anyone ever setup a counterstrike game server on ubuntu?
<binarymutant> constantine, open a terminal, `cd ~/Desktop`, `chmod +x alsa-info.sh` `./alsa-info.sh`
<spirited> Ok good however there is no system>install packages.
<lolo> hello can someone help with my problem - I can't get my display to be 1024x768 - I have a samsung 740bf lcd monitor
<LoRdRapTuReZ> binarymutant, are you ther
<LoRdRapTuReZ> waiting for you
<spirited> There is applications>Add/Remove
<binarymutant> LoRdRapTuReZ, I don't think you've asked me a question...
<LogicFan> rip_, sorry, my advice runs out here.  google or virtualbox forums probably be your best bet
<arquebus> spirited, Im in windows, I cant remember, its in the preferences menu or something
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i need a guideness
<LoRdRapTuReZ> binarymutant,
<myownserver> oh
<rip_> LogicFan: actually, it just started work,ing, i think i found a minor bug, after i checked the "dont ask me again" box it works.  apparently the "start capturing" button does nothing
<binarymutant> LoRdRapTuReZ, are you RJN?
<Dartel> Evening / Morning All
<arquebus> spirited, ok that should work
<LoRdRapTuReZ> yup
<LogicFan> rip_, nice :)
<LoRdRapTuReZ> me is RJN
<binarymutant> the name change would be confusing just so you know
<LoRdRapTuReZ> oo ok
<spirited> does anyone else know what he is talking about?:)
<LoRdRapTuReZ> sorry for that
<tweak66> where is my /mnt/sdx?
<Dartel> Is there any reason why Linux will mount one USB Flash drive but not another?
<binarymutant> LoRdRapTuReZ, `scp -r rjn@192.168.1.96:/home/rjn/folder .`
<arquebus> does anyone know where to find aptitude?
<constantine> binarymutant: you rock thanks a lot!
<LoRdRapTuReZ> izzit from my machine or the XPC
<rww> spirited: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<binarymutant> constantine, glad that worked
<arquebus> thanks rww
<rww> arquebus: aptitude is a command-line application. it's not in gnome-menu
<spirited> Ok thanks looking into it.
<lolo> hello can someone help with my problem pls - I can't get my display to be 1024x768 - I have a samsung 740bf lcd monitor
<noogie> Anyone: whats the best multiplayer game on linux right now???
<arquebus> rww-ok, I thought the commandline was apt-getr
<nightrid3r> lolo what video card
<LogicFan> noogie, define best
<ratbox> Well smoothwall wants too much of my little AT&T, but it's great for my caching servers...
<noogie> logicfan: in your opinion
<prince_jammys> lianimator: sorry, mode should be 1777
<LogicFan> what kind of multiplayer game?
<LogicFan> mmorpg?  fps?
<lolo> nightrid3r, openchrome driver - using via chip
<noogie> logicfan, either one of those actully, thos two are my fav
<LoRdRapTuReZ> nope
<LoRdRapTuReZ> its cant work
<binarymutant> noogie, its hard to answer an opinion
<arquebus> noogie- sauerbraten or urban terror
<LogicFan> well, the most popular mmorpg (WoW) works perfectly with linux using wine
<binarymutant> noogie, Open Arena
<noogie> binarymutant: i guess, what game is most like Counterstrike
<spirited> ha! ok... I think I'm getting it.
<binarymutant> noogie, urban terror
<spirited> I will try to tell you if/before my system explodes which I don't think will happen.:)
<nightrid3r> lolo can you chan it with system -- preferences -- screen resolution
<Dartel> Is there any reason why Linux will mount one USB Flash drive but not another? One is a very cheap 16 gig verbatim (Works), Other is a 4 Gig Lexar (wont Mount) and it has all my personal stuff on it from when I was using windoze
<noogie> binarymutant: im gonna check it out, ty
<hbekel> noogie: assaultcube is nice, too
<noogie> hbekel: ty, ill check that out also
<ratbox> Just downloaded smoothwall-express-3.0 for the caching server, the 486 lappie needs something else, though...
<spirited> so I can delete that netbeans.sh file?
<LogicFan> off to bed, night all
<lolo> nightrid3r, no - screen is not identified
<spirited> night LogicFan
<arquebus> spirited- yes, dont try and install anything in ubuntu outside of the package manager
<noogie> binarymutant: is there an apt-get command for urban terro
<ratbox> ...anyways, thanks so much for the smoothwall suggestion Logic...
<lolo> nightrid3r, only shows 800x600 and 640x480
<nightrid3r> lolo ok let me check something
<ratbox> night LogicFan
<binarymutant> noogie, there are some license issues with it so no
<ratbox> brb
<noogie> binarymutant: meaning its not free?
<binarymutant> noogie, it's free as in beer but not free as in speech
<spirited> arquebus: Ok for example I was using firefox to look for apps I needed, found them and downloaded them and then clicked on them to install... they were .deb files <--- so that is a no no?
<noogie> binarymutant: hmm...i have yet to understand
<Schalken> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<arquebus> spirited- a few deb file installs are ok, but pretty much anything in linux you will find already in the ubuntu repos that you install with the package manager
<nightrid3r> lolo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/800x600%20video%20mode check the monitor mode and screen sections
<K-Rich> arquebus: don't forget checkinstall
<binarymutant> noogie, its free as in it costs nothing, but it's proprietary
<arquebus> K-Rich-never heard of it
<noogie> binarymutant: i c, only their team can work on the source?
<spirited> So what is the differance between add/remove and Synaptic Package Manager?
<binarymutant> noogie, right
<ratbox> back
<arquebus> spirited- add/remove just has some commonly used apps for easy install, there is no difference really
<spirited> It seems like two things that do the same things.
<spirited> Oh ic.
<K-Rich> arquebus: it makes debs from sources 'sudo make && sudo make checkinstall' creates a deb to install rather than a 'sudo make install'
<noogie> synaptics requires root pass?
<spirited> Well I have to admit so far I really like Ubuntu.
<binarymutant> noogie, ya
<arquebus> K-Rich-ok, thx, didnt know that
<ratbox> had to get some heat it's 48^F in here...
<ratbox> damnit, need to check on smoothwall, brb
<spirited> So I could find and install Wine in the same way using Synaptic Package Manager?
<Dartel> Is there any reason why Linux will mount one USB Flash drive but not another? One is a very cheap 16 gig verbatim (Works), Other is a 4 Gig Lexar (wont Mount) and it has all my personal stuff on it from when I was using windoze
<arquebus> spirited: yes
<Flannel> spirited: Yep
<spirited> ha!
<Flannel> !wine | spirited
<ubottu> spirited: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<binarymutant> Dartel, probably a filesystem problem
<K-Rich> arquebus: http://www.asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/ makes it easyer to install packages not in repos
<Flannel> spirited: That wiki page will run you through some steps you have to do to use wine after you install it
<ikonia> Dartel: it's called "windows"
<CC40> Ciao
<ikonia> Dartel: sometimes drive won't mount if the disk label contains special chars, what is the disk label on it ?
<Flannel> !checkinstall | K-Rich, arquebus
<Dartel> Any suggestions on a fix?
<ubottu> K-Rich, arquebus: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<arquebus> K-Rich: thanks, that could come in handly, I like to install a lot of obscure stuff
<binarymutant> Dartel, reformat it to use ext3
<K-Rich> arquebus: same here
<Dartel> I forget, and it just shows USB Drive, But I concidered this tried to rename it and got error not supported by backend or something
<Dartel> I have my Life history in resume's on it I cant format
<binarymutant> Dartel, it probably uses ntfs, back it up on a different computer and then reformat it, etc
<ikonia> Dartel: what file system is on it ?
<ikonia> Dartel: have you tried to manually mount it ?
<Dartel> Will try, soon as I can get access to another system TY
<chronographer> anyone have an ipod classic? if so how do you manage it from Ubuntu?
<Dartel> I do not know how
<ikonia> Dartel: you dont need access to another system yet
<ikonia> Dartel: ok - no problem, lets see if we can find it
<ikonia> Dartel: remove your usb device from your system
<ikonia> Dartel: open an applicaton terminal window from the "applications -> accessories" menu
<ikonia> Dartel: say when ready
<noogie> how do i setup a free mailserver for my domain?
<ikonia> noogie: are you on a home broadband connection ?
<noogie> yea
<ikonia> noogie: then I advise not to do it, and to use your mail server's isp
<spirited> So what keeps you guys from pulling your hair out when noobs like me come in asking so many redundent questions?:)
<binarymutant> spirited, drugs
<binarymutant> :P
<spirited> roflmao
<ikonia> spirited: I try to think about not calling them "noobs" and showing them a little more patience than mocking them
<noogie> Ikonia: but i want my email to be myname@domainname.com
<ikonia> spirited: everyone has to learn
<ikonia> noogie: then you don't need to host it yourself
<niyado> hello need help, how can i install a wireless driver in ubuntustudio? i cant get wireless this is very frustrating...
<ikonia> noogie: most networks will blacklist any home DSL connections running mail servers as potential spam host, so your mail will rarley get out
<ratbox> Smoothwall is installing on a Micron 1GHz
<binarymutant> niyado, what's the hardware?
<spirited> Well I remember a time when a friend tried to install Linux Redhat and he got on the irc channel and asked for help and everyone said "RTFM"
<ikonia> ratbox: why are you telling us ? this is ubuntu support
<binarymutant> spirited, thats the difference between Ubuntu and every other distro out there
<noogie> ikonia: oh...how do get my domain name in my email ?
<spirited> I'm glad to see this is not like that.
<binarymutant> me 2
<ikonia> noogie: you need your ISP to host your mail for you, and forrward to a mail account of your choice (best solution)
<ratbox> sorry just excited that's all, I needed a suggestion for a caching server so badly...
<nightrid3r> noogie postfix with smarthost for outgoing mail, but your home broadband provider might be blocking incoming smtp(port 25)
<noogie> nightrider: i asked my isp, they dont block any ports
<wildbat> do you know how to fix lid button on my liptop? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....Compaq nc6320
<noogie> nightrider: i am hosting my own apache webserver right now on my comp
<ikonia> noogie: I strongly advise you to just get your ISP/domain register to set a catch all email address to forward to your current working email address
<ikonia> noogie: it will make life a lot lot easier for you
<Dartel_> Sorry syste locks up alot
<noogie> ikonia: i looked by dyndns.com, which registared my domain name, doesnt setup up email hosting as far as i can tell
<noogie> ikonia: i think i said that wrong
<spirited> Excellent! I got my Netbeans back!
<Dartel_> I have Net Cornbread lets have dinner
<K-Rich> lol
<noogie> Ikonia: i registered my domain with dyndns.com, but i dont think they have an services for email
<ikonia> noogie: dyndns.com,
<noogie> ikonia: yea
<ikonia> noogie: the title of the website is "dns web and mail hosting"
<ikonia> http://www.dyndns.com/services/mailhop/forward.html
<Dartel_> Now someone was trying to assist me befor my computer passed out?
<spirited> haha
<noogie> ikonia: i cant seem to figure it out then
<noogie> Ikonia: i know they do some stuff with email, but it doesnt look like what i want
<ikonia> noogie: then you've got no chance of running your own mail server if you can't work that out
<noogie> ikonia: doh! i better look harder
<ikonia> noogie: look at "mailhop forward"
<noogie> ikonia: ty
<ikonia> noogie: forward email addresses to a email address of your choice
<ikonia> noogie: seems pretty clear to me
<ikonia> noogie: that's a direct quote from the website
<noogie> ikonia: but how do i send email with that address
<ikonia> noogie: http://www.dyndns.com/services/mailhop/forward.html
<kraut> moin
<ikonia> noogie: same way you are currently sending email, just put your "from" and "reply" to address in your mail client
<TriadDraykin> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot up. When I run Normally, either by just letting it load or via the boot menu, It briefly flashes ACPI Unable to load System Description Tables. If I load Verbose or Display Problems, I get the error show in the third post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6743302#post6743302 If I load it for the ACPI, I get the BusyBox, which I...
<TriadDraykin> ...have no idea what to do with... Help?
<spirited> this XChat is not bad.
<binarymutant> niyado, open a terminal and pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) everything from the command `dmesg`
<noogie> ikonia: but i want my mail to look like it came from myname@domainname.com and not my gmail account
 * Dartel_ watches ikonia count slowly backwards from 100 in Yidish... odd he does not know Yiddish
<noogie> ikonia: im guessing mailforward, doesnt mean it has to forward to my gmail, but it can goto a pop3
<ikonia> noogie: you set it in your client
<ikonia> noogie: you don't need a mail server to set up a "from" address
<ikonia> noogie: it can go to anywhere you want - read the text on the website
<noogie> ikonia: k, ty for your help
<noogie> ikonia: time to read
<K-Rich> oi I'm getting all viclemped
<niyado> need help with my wireless in ubuntu plx need help take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/118758/
<niyado> i cant connect via wireless
<Dartel_> ikonia: I think you mentioned manualy mounting the usb drive?
<binarymutant> niyado, see above
<ikonia> Dartel_: sure
<Dartel_> I am assuming thats not right clicking on the drive and clicking mount?
<binarymutant> is there a freenode command to not allow PMing?
<nightrid3r> niyado seems like your wifi is not recognised, read up on ndiswrapper
<ikonia> Dartel_: I assume that doesn't work
<ikonia> binarymutant: join #freenode
<Dartel_> correct
<K-Rich> mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<steveccc> hi all - is there a way to run a command line command to search through the contents of a directory of files and give me the ones back that contain a particular word?
<K-Rich> then look in /mnt
<TriadDraykin> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot up. When I run Normally, either by just letting it load or via the boot menu, It briefly flashes ACPI Unable to load System Description Tables. If I load Verbose or Display Problems, I get the error show in the third post here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118759/ If I load it for the ACPI, I get the BusyBox, which I have no idea what to do with... Help?
<ikonia> K-Rich: how do you know a.) it's fat32 b.) sdb1 ?
<ikonia> Dartel_: unplug your drive and open a terminal window, do you know how to do that ?
<Dartel_> yes one sec
<noogie> ikonia: is $32.00 a year a good deal?
<K-Rich> ikonia: good point... I'm not thinking noob
<niyado> ok here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/118760/
<Dartel_> ok
<ikonia> noogie: doesn't matter what I think, matters if it's good for you
<SunnyDP> noogie: for what ?
<noogie> ikonia: it works for me
<noogie> sunnydp: mailforwarding
<SunnyDP> ok
<SunnyDP> 2-3$/ month is not too bad
<SunnyDP> if you really need it
<Dartel_> ready
<Jahman> hi
<niyado> now what binarymutant?
<binarymutant> niyado, please paste in this command too `iwconfig`
<SunnyDP> beats getting your own mail server :D
<noogie> sunnydp: it would be nice to have an email that matches my domain
<ikonia> Dartel_: in your terminal do "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<binarymutant> niyado, err pastebin*
<TriadDraykin> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot up. When I run Normally, either by just letting it load or via the boot menu, It briefly flashes ACPI Unable to load System Description Tables. If I load Verbose or Display Problems, I get the error show in the third post here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118759/ If I load it for the ACPI, I get the BusyBox, which I have no idea what to do with... Help?
<niyado> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/118761/
<binarymutant> niyado, thanks
<niyado> ?
<G0DFR3Y> Any one have ArioSnort for linux?
<Dartel_> Ok whole bunch of text
<ikonia> Dartel_: now insset your drive
<Guest14059> m /
<ikonia> GodTodd: why ?
<Guest14059> nnkk
<Guest14059> lkkkk
<ikonia> GodTodd: please don'e
<Guest14059> n
<ikonia> don't
<niyado> i think i dont have wireless extension :S
<niyado> so what now....
<G0DFR3Y> Any one?
<Dartel_> Done
<binarymutant> niyado, okay from your terminal do this command `sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <ESSID> enc on key s:<PASSWORD>` and replace everything in between <> with your own stuff
<ikonia> GodTodd: it's not in the repos
<binarymutant> niyado, your driver is good
<ikonia> Dartel_: did anything change in your terminal
<niyado> my own stuff? u mean... my username?
<nightrid3r> niyado [   13.431029] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
<binarymutant> niyado, <ESSID> is your router essid name and <password> would be the WEP password
<eric_> What's up room?
<niyado> ohh ok
<niyado> lets c what happen, thax a lot
<spirited> taking break
<binarymutant> niyado, nothing should happen though
<Dartel_> ikonia: No BUT the drive is listed by origional name in the text that came up
<ikonia> Dartel_: can you please pastebin what came up
<ikonia> Dartel_: everthing that appeared please
<binarymutant> niyado, once you do that command then do this `sudo dhclient`
<Dartel_> paste bin?
<quibbler> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nucc1> anyone know of a way to have a script execute upon system boot?
<ikonia> nucc1: put it in rc.local
<nucc1> ikonia: cool. it's a script that starts a daemon... is that still the right place?
<ikonia> nucc1: sure
<TriadDraykin> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot up. When I run Normally, either by just letting it load or via the boot menu, It briefly flashes ACPI Unable to load System Description Tables. If I load Verbose or Display Problems, I get the error show in the third post here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118759/ If I load it for the ACPI, I get the BusyBox, which I have no idea what to do with... Help?
<Dartel_> ikonia: That work?
<durt>  I've got a completely messed up jaunty from an upgrade from intrepid, any easy way to downgrade?
<ikonia> Dartel_: show me the pastebin link
<ikonia> durt: impossible - resinstall
<ikonia> durt: jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<tweak66> glad i didn't do it the other day
<Dartel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118765/
<tweak66> wait till it gets released first
<ikonia> Dartel_: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<niyado> hello
<niyado> binarymutant
<niyado> this is what say bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<niyado> :(
<niyado> i write it fine but that is what says
<FloodBot2> niyado: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binarymutant> niyado, pastebin it so I can see please
<niyado> and i dont like that in that way, what is going to happen when i go to another place and i want to connect to another wireless signal?
<niyado> okis
<Dartel_> Hmm must specify file system
<niyado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118766/
<rio_cry_tmn_ym> iipouryue
<ikonia> Dartel_: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<binarymutant> niyado, lol, I meant the whole thing but okay
<niyado> the whole thing?
<niyado> i write the ssid and the wep
<niyado> with the command
<binarymutant> niyado, here's an easier way. You know the nm-applet on the panel?
<niyado> noup
<niyado> whats that applet?
<binarymutant> niyado, it shows you if your connected to the internet
<binarymutant> niyado, top right corner?
<Dartel_> ikonia: not working
<niyado> yup , i add that becouse in ubuntu studio it dont comes as default
<binarymutant> niyado, it should look like a computer I think
<niyado> yup i add it
<ikonia> Dartel_: what does it say ?
<Dartel_> scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     LEXAR    JD FIREFLY is the one that I can not access
<Neku> hi i need to uninstall the latest ubuntu from my machine so i can then fix my old windows side of the pc how do i unistall ubuntu
<ikonia> Dartel_: no - I asked what did it say when you did the mount command
<binarymutant> niyado, right click on it, and 'enable wireless'
<niyado> but i cant there are 2 tabs
<ikonia> Neku: you just delete the partition
<niyado> i dont se that
<niyado> is not there
<niyado> there are just 2 tabs, General and Support
<Neku> ikonia what programmes a gd one to use
<Dartel_> did not say anything went to d-desktop:~$
<ikonia> Neku: any partition manager
<badserii> Hi! I just changed system language to greek. I can't move back to english locale. KDM is in greek, pidgin, firefox also are in greek, even if I deleted greek language and set the system language to english. Is it a bug? How can I solve my problem? Thank you in advance!
<Neku> ikonia : kk
<niyado> i know what u mean but in this ubuntu studio version is not like in the original ubuntu :(
<ikonia> Dartel_: ok - so now if you go to /mnt if your file system, you should be able to see your drive
<Dartel_> one sec
<binarymutant> niyado, give me a sec
<niyado> okis
<hbekel> Dartel_: if a command doesn't output anything it usually means it was successful
<Dartel_> ikonia: Many blessings upon you and your desendent's it worked
<binarymutant> niyado, in the terminal do this `sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome`
<ikonia> Dartel_: happy your working
<Sonorous|2> ^5
<Dartel_> Believe it or not though I am a noob I have fixed a few things with out comming here.. this is a last stop when I can not figure it out myself
<Neku> anyone able to recommend a bootable partition manager
<ikonia> Neku: `any linux live cd
<niyado> ok i install that
<niyado> now what?
<niyado> system restart
<niyado> brb
<Neku> ikonia : cant find my old one
<binarymutant> niyado, now `nm-applet`
<Dartel_> After you help Neku have one more question
<niyado> i think i should restart
<binarymutant> niyado, you don't need to
<ikonia> Neku: get a new one
<niyado> a tooltip pop up
<niyado> ok
<Neku> ikonia : thts like 700mb
<niyado> jajajja
<niyado> awesome
<nucc1> ikonia: thanks :)
<ikonia> Neku: what do you want me to do - you want me to offer you one that you already have ?
<niyado> lets c if work
<ikonia> nucc1: if yo uhave to "get" one - you'll need to get one,
<ikonia> nucc1 sorry - not you
<binarymutant> niyado, right click on it and 'enable wireless'
<nucc1> he he
<ikonia> Neku: if you have to "get" one - you'll need to get one,
<quibbler> Dartel_: just ask maybe someone else can answer
<Neku> dosent the partition manager for ubuntu have a bootable disk version
<anarchman1> Is anyone else dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows on an IBM laptop?
<ikonia> anarchman1: just ask the question about the problem
<ikonia> Neku: why are you asking me - that "bootable version" your talking about is just a live linux cd
<ikonia> Neku: look around for one
<anarchman1> ikonia: I tried that the other night I was here, but ok, the thing is this question has been asked a lot on the forums and no one has answered them, but it has been related to having an IBM laptop apparently
<Neku> ikonia : i am
<drew_> how do i change themes in kde 4.2?
<ikonia> anarchman1: then we can't help if you don't ask
<Dartel_> I have only a 6 gig hard drive is there a way to run Ubuntu from the drive but use the 16 gig flash drive as the main drive where everything is run from to save space?
<ikonia> Dartel_: sure, the flash drive is just a "disk"
<ikonia> Dartel_: just install to that disk
<anarchman1> I am getting an unmountable boot volume error when trying to boot Windows. I have Win XP installed first, installed Ubuntu using live cd, had it partition for me. Have not been able to boot into Windows since then without BSOD and unmountable boot volume error. Ubuntu boots fine
<spirited> Looking at/for good 3d shooters and MMOs for Linux/Ubuntu using google.
<ikonia> anarchman1: take it to ##windows
<ikonia> anarchman1: not a linux problem
<binarymutant> spirited, openarena
<Dartel_> Great.. was afraid it would need to be on the same physical drive as Linux
<anarchman1> ikonia: technically it is a problem with the Ubuntu partition manager or grub
<ikonia> anarchman1: no it's not
<ikonia> anarchman1: it's a problem with windows
<ikonia> anarchman1: a well known one
<tweak66> windows itself is a well known problem
<Dartel_> LOL
<anarchman1> ikonia: you are quite rude
<anarchman1> ikonia: if you don't want to help that is fine
<smokerings> welcome to irc
<anarchman1> ikonia: but please don't push your ideology on me
<ikonia> anarchman1: I'm not being rude, I'm explaining the problem
 * Dartel_ sighs
<ikonia> anarchman1: it's a known issue with windows, if it's not chkdisked/defragged well before installing, it's very common
<tweak66> true
<anarchman1> ikonia: it was a brand new windows install on a brand new machine
<ikonia> anarchman1: so ?
<anarchman1> ikonia: so you don't have fragmentation on a disk that hasn't been used very much
<noogie> does ubuntu come with KDE or GNOME?
<jpds> noogie: GNOME.
<noogie> k
<ikonia> anarchman1: I didn't say you had fragmentation, I said it's a known problem if the disk is not chkdisked and / or defragged before install
<noogie> jpds: why are their KDE packages in the add/remove applications?
<tweak66> because they work
<jpds> !kubuntu | noogie
<ubottu> noogie: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<anarchman1> ikonia: It was chkdsk'd the day before I installed and it didn't have fragmentation because it was a brand new install, perhaps you are referring to a different problem, but your suggestions don't apply to this problem, or are quite weird if they do
<fosco_> noogie: cause you can install kde if you want
<cih997> hi, i use firestarter as firewall. It's strange: when I turn on firewall there's no active connection and activity is 0kbps, but when i turn it off active connection is still nothing but activity is more than my internet connection (i got 60KBps but activity is 180KBps). How can I check what is that making this activity ?
<tweak66> i do not have kde installed, am using gnome, and some apps do work
<ikonia> anarchman1: it's a known issue - either way, "windows starts to boot and BSOD" = windows problem, please join ##windows
<noogie> all: but the KDE packages wont work if you have the GNOME desktop running?
<rip_> noogie: they will work just fine in gnome granted you have the needed kde files installed too.  linux is linux
<noogie> rip: oh, ok
<rip_> noogie: however its best practice to stick with programs intended for gnome, but ones for kde are not off limits by any means
<Fruzen> help me please
 * rip_ helps Fruzen
<anarchman1> ikonia: wow, you are counter-productive. I was here with a kernel developer the other night who said nothing about it being a Windows problem. By your logic, if I install Windows after installing Ubuntu and then can no longer boot Ubuntu then that is an Ubuntu problem.
<kukuchopra> anyone has cedega?
<Dartel_> beat me to it rip
<tweak66> lmao @rip_
<Fruzen> when I type ./configure .. it tells me
<rip_> lol
<Fruzen> NO GCC
<Fruzen> NO CC
<kukuchopra> can i install direcx on 8.10?
<tweak66> heh
<zaggynl> heh++;
<tweak66> where to begin
<zaggynl> wine
<zaggynl> nothing else, don't install directx
<Jahman> do you know a gnome translator applet?
<kukuchopra> error when i do wid wine
<ikonia> anarchman1: nope
<zaggynl> what does it say
<Fruzen> Jahman no ;/
<kukuchopra> something with indows folder
<ikonia> anarchman1: if you install windows and you can't boot linux any more, that needs grub re-installing, which we'll help you through
<Fruzen> I am new at Linux
<kukuchopra> windows*
<zaggynl> kukuchopra: could you be more specific
<Fruzen> VPS
<tweak66> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rip_> Fruzen: welcome to ubuntu then :)
<ikonia> anarchman1: why would a kernel developer be up on issue with windows ?
<anarchman1> ikonia: I'm sorry that you don't see the fallacy in your logic. It saddens me that there are people like you who immediately dismiss anything that involves windows
<ikonia> anarchman1: I'm not dissmissing anything
<ikonia> anarchman1: the boot loaders loads windows - it' BSOD's look / debug the BOSD to find out why
 * tweak66 pats ikonia on the back
<tweak66> you guys need a moral support team lmao
<rip_> lol
<zaggynl> lies I say! ubuntu is perfectly capable to cause BSODs!
<zaggynl> *of causing
<Dartel_> anarchman1: Please dont try to live up to your nick here you asked for help and got "A" suggestion if it is not to your likeing berrating the helper is not the answer
<anarchman1> ikonia: You know you are right, and I'm glad you are being patted on the back, I don't know why I was foolish enough to try to run Ubuntu. I will just go back to Windows
<ikonia> anarchman1: ok
<anarchman1> Dartel_: I was not berating, I was being berated
<rip_> zaggynl: windows only bsods because its jealous of what is on the other partition
<ikonia> rip_: please don't make issues like that - it's nonsense
<Fruzen> guys please help me..
<ikonia> Fruzen: what's up ?
<Fruzen> ikonia what I have to do?
<anarchman1> if you want to attack me just for trying to use Windows that is fine, all I wanted to do was ask a question, and I am being teamed up on by group think, that will never do well to try to convert people to Ubuntu
<anarchman1> good day
<ikonia> Fruzen: for what
<kukuchopra> linux is better than windows than performance
<kukuchopra> and appearence
<Chousuke> kukuchopra: this channel isn't for comparisons :/
 * Dartel_ prays for patience with the frusterated and foolish
<Chousuke> support only.
<Fruzen> ikonia, when I tyoe ./configure theres an error and they tell me "NO GCC, NO CC, NO CL"
<ikonia> Fruzen: what are you trying to build ?
<Fruzen> IRCd bahamut
<Chousuke> Fruzen: aptitude install build-essential ?
<rip_> except its 3:45 am, sometimes we get off track :-P
<tweak66> 4:47 here
<Fruzen> Chousuke, I dont know what I have to do..
<Gnea> Dartel_: we get people like that once in awhile. they're sad and very rare, thankfully.
<Fruzen> I am new
<rip_> is there a generic ubuntu chat channel, that isnt for support?
<ikonia> Fruzen: there are many ircd daemons in he repos
<ikonia> rip_: #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Dartel_ hands Rip a Coffee (__)D
<tweak66> ubuntu-offtopic
<Dartel_> I noticed Gnea
<ikonia> Fruzen: if you open the package manager and search for "ircd" you'll find many IRC daemons waiting
<tweak66> ikonia : synaptic?
<ikonia> tweak66: if that's your package manager, yes
<Dartel_> I can not wait to get a quad core system and see how Linux does on it
<ikonia> Dartel_: same a a single or dual core
<Chousuke> Fruzen: why not install it from the repos?
<Gnea> Dartel_: but, you can't help everyone. you can try, and that's about as good as it gets. for every 1 person that feels like they've been backstabbed, there's another 1000+ that has the patience to push on.
<Dartel_> Oh it does not utilize all cores?
<ikonia> Dartel_: yes it does
<Gnea> Dartel_: that would be pretty sweet
<Fruzen> rip_, so what I have to do ?
<rip_> Fruzen: i'm still reading up, trying to figure out what you need, i missed that line
<Dartel_> Gnea:  Some people are to frusterated to listen by time they come for help
<rip_> Fruzen: oh you're just trying to install some programs? brand new to linux as of within the last day or two i assume?
<ikonia> Fruzen: open the package manager, search for "ircd" and install one of the IRC daemons from the repos
<Dartel_> Ok.. Cause I wanted to run some @home stuff and heard Linux uses more resources for it
<Gnea> Dartel_: yeah, and not everyone appreciates having selected absolute facts shoved in their faces
<Myrtti> Fruzen: type "aptitude search ircd"
 * Gnea seems to recall @home as an ISP
<Fruzen> gusy I may install a lot of things in the future..
<Fruzen> it tells me that there no C Compiler
<ikonia> Fruzen: you do'nt need one
<ikonia> Fruzen: use the package from the ubuntu package manager
<ikonia> Fruzen: they are built for you
<Myrtti> Fruzen: but why do you need c compiler if you have ubuntu and you can install ircd from the package manager?
<rip_> Fruzen: starting from the beginning, are you familiar at all with synaptic or the add/remove button in applications?
<Dartel_> Gnea: It has always amazed me that those with out the answers are quick to say anothers answer is wrong.
<Fruzen> ikonia, but I need built essential...
<Gnea> Fruzen: there's a reason that many irc daemons are already packaged for ubuntu.
<ikonia> Fruzen: no
<Myrtti> Fruzen: type in "aptitude search ircd"
<rip_> guys i dont think Fruzen realizes the power of ubuntu repositories, i'm getting the feeling he's used to having to compile source
<ikonia> Fruzen: open the package manager - search for the phrase "ircd" you'll see a list of IRC daemons software, install one
<ikonia> Fruzen: they are built for you so you don't have to
<Myrtti> rip_: hold on, we have something else in mind ;-)
<ikonia> rip_: he can't be used to compiling from source he's new to linux
<Gnea> Fruzen: why do you need to compile your ircd?
<Fruzen> ikonia, I have VPS - Ubunto 6.10
<Dartel_> I am using Xchat is there better?
<ikonia> Fruzen: there are pre-built IRC daemons in the ubuntu software repositories
<rip_> ikonia: ah, touche hehe
<tweak66> yes there are
<tweak66> lots of them
<ikonia> Fruzen: search for them in the package manager
<tweak66> it's so easy
<Gnea> Fruzen: 6.10 is a bit old, you should consider upgrading to 8.04
<tweak66> 8.1 even
<Dartel_> Even I could do it and I am almost as smart as a Geico Caveman
<tweak66> beats me dartel
<Gnea> Dartel_: I'm an irssi+screen person
<Myrtti> Fruzen: check for me, please, what do you get if you type in "lsb_release -r"
<Gnea> some people like the GUI of an irc client - i could never get the hang of it, but whatever floats your boat
<Dartel_> Gnea that makes you true Admin material for sure :-)
 * Dartel_ ducks
<Gnea> Dartel_: what do you mean?
<Dartel_> running shell for IRC
<Gnea> been doing it for years
<binarymutant> lol irssi is easy
<Dartel_> Your run split screen?
<parveenks> ttt
<Mattias> Anyone has any idea on how to search and replace for a string in several files in a dir and its subdirs?
<binarymutant> try sic from suckless
<Gnea> of course :)
<Mattias> some bash command perhaps?
<binarymutant> suckless.org*
<Gnea> Mattias: perl -pi -e 's/onething/anotherthing/g' ./*
<Dartel_> I am lazy give me a default IRC program like Mirc Xchat and I am happy LOL
<tweak66> i hate xchat lol
<Myrtti> can we keep offtopic somewhere else, please
<Mattias> Gnea, thanks
<tweak66> sorry myrtti
<tweak66> i will go now
 * Dartel_ goes back to his corner and watches the room
<Gnea> Mattias: not sure that that'll traverse... might need to:  find . -type f -exec perl -pi -e 's/onething/anotherthing/g' {} \;
<Myrtti> Fruzen: did you get that lsb_release -r already?
<Mattias> Gnea, it's on a web hosting server thats running linux, going through via ssh
<Mattias> checking if they allow perl first though
<Mattias> or if there is perl installed
<Gnea> Mattias: then you should check it on your end, first
<hbekel> Mattias: note that "onething" is a regexp in Gnea's command
<Gnea> most modern distributions have perl
<Gnea> Mattias: are you familiar with how regexps work?
<Mattias> Gnea, yeah, learned some when I tried Ruby out a long time ago ^.^
<Gnea> Mattias: good :)
<hbekel> Mattias: omit the -i switch (inplace edit) for testing. you can also use -ibak to have the original files renamed to orig.bak for safety
<faria_786> hi all
<faria_786> how are u
<Myrtti> !hi | faria_786
<ubottu> faria_786: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<faria_786> thanx
<faria_786> ubottu
<january> Hello. Quick question: how do I find out the version of Ubuntu that I am using?
<ziroday> january: lsb_releas 0a
<ziroday> january: err lsb_release -a sorry
<TheMayo> wtf is unbuntu?
<dayo> in firefox u can click the mouseWheel to open a link in a new tab. any idea how to set this functionality in Seamonkey?
<january> "No LSB modules available"
<ziroday> TheMayo: did you mispell that or are you referring to a project here?
<TheMayo> mispell
<cpk1> january: "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<TheMayo> whats this place all about?
<Mattias> hbekel, thanks ^.^
<ziroday> !ubuntu | TheMayo
<ubottu> TheMayo: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dayo> !ubotty | faria_786
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotty
<dayo> !ubottu | faria_786
<ubottu> faria_786: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<january> Thanks. I tried the old uname / motd stuf.. maybe I'm too old for this :-)
<TheMayo> !ubuntu | TheMayo
<Guest4464> \list
<Mattias> Gnea, the find . -type... version is the one I should use right? instead of the first version with just a perl command
<dayo> damn. did we accidentally get ubottu blocked?
<mentr> join #amahi
<ziroday> dayo: its fine, it will get itself unmangled with the floodbots :)
<mentr> woops misclick
<Jewbacca> i want to edit xorg.conf, what is the cmd for that?
<Jewbacca> no i have different question
<MadsRH1> I get "input signal out of range" from my LCD when I try to run Tux Kart or Tux Racer in fullscreen (which it does default). Can anyone tell me how i change to resolution or view the game in a window?
<Jewbacca> why on "Screen Resolution" i can set 50hz and on nvidia x servers settings i can set 60
<january> I have another question. Apparently, I run Intrepid Ibex / 8.10. Now, I have just found out that Skype is not working. It's the "Unknown PCM cards.pcm.hdmi" bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/273693). I am confused, I tried the provided workorounds, w/o success, and I need Skype working by afternoon. What do I do?
<dayo> ziroday: oh, okay lol
<january> (yeah, downgrading to 8.04 seems to be an option, as I remember having Skype working with 8.04)
<Modus> hey guys
<dayo> linux in general is in dire need of a browser to replace the res-hog that is ff3. see u guys later :-)
<january> dayo: use Opera
<january> :-)
<dimitrius> good morning
<travian_geek> how can I make a regex that replaces the last "/" in a path way to nothing
<january> dimitrius: hey, did you provide the workarounds for the problem with Skype / pulse -audio?
<dimitrius> nope not me
<Modus> is there a way to use a programmer's calculator in the terminal, that displays results in hex, decimal, and binary all at once?
<january> pity :-)
<ikonia> Modus: does BC have flags ?
<TheMayo> how does ubuntu do with downloading torrents etc?
<Modus> ikonia: don't know. I'm new to ubuntu and linux
<Jewbacca> why on nvidia settings i cant save it to xorg.conf ?
<ziroday> TheMayo: what are you looking for?
<ziroday> TheMayo: and what app are you currently using?
<TheMayo> windows 7
<dimitrius> open it with sudo
<ikonia> Modus: try bc
<TheMayo> use utorrent to download torrents
<Chousuke> there are many torrent apps for linux
<ziroday> TheMayo: well utorrent can run with wine under linux. Deluge is very similar. There is also vuze and others
<ziroday> !torrent | TheMayo
<ubottu> TheMayo: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<TheMayo> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<abang> abang
<TheMayo> and ubuntu will connect my net again no worries?
<january> Anyone here has problems using Skype? Or had problems using skype?
<Fruzen> GUYS HOW TO INSTALL BUILD-ESSENTIAL!!!!!!
<SunnyDP> apt-get install
<ziroday> TheMayo: you can test it out with a livecd.
<ziroday> Fruzen: sudo apt-get install build-essential. Please don't use caps.
<giaco> hello!
<cpk1> is there a way to kill a zombie if -9 doesnt do it?
<january> I think it is time for my morning rant...
<giaco> I'm getting confused on fonts and how ubuntu use to handle fonts
<ziroday> cpk1: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<giaco> is there somone here who's comfortable with fonts on ubuntu linux?
<finy> hi..
<ziroday> Fruzen: what are you building from source?
<ziroday> giaco: if you ask us your real question we might be able to help :)
<quibbler> giaco: what do you wish to know
<ikonia> Fruzen: stop
<cpk1> ziroday: yes, I know -9 cannot be blocked, thats why in my question I asked if -9 wont do it
<ikonia> Fruzen: listen very carefully
<funkyHat> Does anyone use vim-vimoutliner? I've installed  the package and according to the docs it should be all configured, but I don't get any special formatting for .otl files
<ikonia> Fruzen: open the pakage manager of your choice (aptitude/synaptic/whatever) search for the keyboard ircd - you will be presented with a list of IRC daemons, once you see them, select one you like and install it through the pakage manager
<ikonia> Fruzen: does that make sense to you
<giaco> ziroday, I've installed Droid.ttf font inside /usr/share/fonts/truetype, I've updated the cache then. The font is visible under most of the "select font" option in many programs, but it's not inside xfontsel
<ziroday> giaco: ah, don't know about that sorry
<Modus> ikonia: erm, so how do I get bc to display results in hex/decimal/binary?
<ikonia> Modus: I don't know if it can, I was suggesting try it to see if it can
<Modus> o.
<hbekel> Modus: i use this ruby one liner: ruby -n -e '$res=eval $_; puts "Dec: " + $res.to_s, "Bin: " + $res.to_i.to_s(2), "Hex: 0x" + $res.to_i.to_s(16)'
<hbekel> Modus: prefix that with 'rlwrap' for readline support
<quibbler> giaco: try copying Droid.ttf to ~/,fonts    if .fonts doesn't exit in your home directory you will have to make it
<Modus> hbekel: i'll try it thanks
<giaco> quibbler, but the font is actually visible, it's only missing in xfontsel
<giaco> quibbler, let me try restarting X
<giaco> coming back in a while
<ubuntistas> does anybody know if i can tranlsate pdf file to another language?
<giaco> quibbler, no success
<Modus> hbekel: this works. is there a way I can save the command to say an alias so i dont have to type the whole thing out every time?
<quibbler> giaco: i don't know the program xfontsel..... but i do know the you can easily install ttf files by placing them in ~/.fonts
<hbekel> Modus: add sth like alias calc=command to your .bashrc
<ikonia> Modus: alias it in your .bash_profile / .bashrc
<skywalker> Hello
<Jerusalem420> i just stoke a modem into my computer. how do i get ubuntu to see it?
<Jerusalem420> stuck
<SlimeyPete> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Jerusalem420> i don't want to connect via dialup, i want to send faxes from openoffice
<ubuntistas> does anybody know if i can tranlsate pdf files to another language?
<SlimeyPete> Jerusalem420: that howto will probably still be relevant to some extent
<SlimeyPete> Fax is still dialup.
 * SlimeyPete wonders if ubottu knows about faxes
<SlimeyPete> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<SlimeyPete> evidently not
<Jerusalem420> thanks slimeypete
<Jerusalem420> i'm reading it now
<Psycho> hi
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have a little problem
<dragon_tu2005> 123456
<tavi> i hear a sound from de speakers .....
<dragon_tu2005_> 123456
<Myrtti> dragon_tu2005_: "test successful"
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<frg22> hello, if I wanted to output the same noise I heard through my speakers as microphone input how would I do that?
<dragon_tu2005> 123456
<giaco> I've installed a ttf font, it's visible under any font selection option in gtk programs, but not in xlsfonts ... why?
<frg22> hello, I am looking to put through my speaker output as microphone input. Any ideas/tips on how to accomplish this?
<ActionParsnip> giaco: maybe they are handled different in xls
<ActionParsnip> giaco: check how xlsfonts are handles, you may just need a symlink somplace
<giaco> ActionParsnip, yes, but I need the xls style signature of the installed font
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ActionParsnip> frg22: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6514361
<frg22> ActionParsnip: thanks :D, that's a step forward
<ActionParsnip> frg22: its not something i do so all i can do is websearch
<giaco> ActionParsnip, I've followed the instructions but it's useless, the font it's not visible in xlsfonts
<sos_> hello!
<ActionParsnip> haha how pointless is this
<ActionParsnip> !info aeolus
<ubottu> aeolus (source: aeolus): Synthesised pipe organ emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1 (intrepid), package size 112 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ActionParsnip> giaco: ive not head of xlsfonts
<sos_> 有没有人知道Ubuntu的菜单的图标不见了怎么搞啊？
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jewbacca> why on nvidia settings i cant save it to xorg.conf ?
<quibbler> !cn
<frg22> actionparsnip: thanks, it lead me to another thread that may be my solution... looking not to record, but to stream "live" thru a flash-based voice chat
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you need to run the app with gksudo
<erUSUL> Jewbacca: launch it with «gksudo nvidia-settings»
<ActionParsnip> frg22: not sure then dude, you could find an app to capture all sound to a file on your system
<Uldtot> Anyone who can help me find a web controlled shell command line    (i want to use commands remotly on the web, like webmin)..
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<notwist> Uldtot: why not ssh via port 80
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Uldtot> notwish > little noob here.. what is SSH?
<SlimeyPete> Uldtot: google for "anyterm"
<ActionParsnip> !ssh | Uldtot
<ubottu> Uldtot: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Uldtot> actionparship > ebox does it have shell ocmannd line...   i got ebox but cant find shell command line.
<SlimeyPete> anyterm may not be very secure though so watch out.
<ActionParsnip> Uldtot: it allows you to remotely control your system securely at command line aswell as run remote X apps and access files
<ActionParsnip> Uldtot: its massively powerful
<Uldtot> ActionParsnip > i got ebox the only thing i can do it reboot the server  and make it crash...
<Uldtot> thanks for the other names guys ^^^
<Jewbacca> why i cant merge the xorg.conf settings with the nvidia x settings?
<jitse> exit
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: if you run nvidia-settings you wont be able to write to xorg.conf as it is owned by root. If you run nvidia-settings with the command: gksudo nvidia-settings    the app will be running as root so will then have writeaccess
<Jewbacca> on "Nvidia X Server Settings when i do "Save to X Configuration File" i get this error Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<Jewbacca> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: 2 of us told you before
<Jewbacca> yea thanks
<Jewbacca> it worked
<Jewbacca> :P
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  for some reason, when I connect my digital camera to a USB port, it gets mounted to the desktop, instead of intercepted by gthumb.  I vaguely recall the same thing happening a few ubuntu releases ago, but not how I solved it.
<tomkirby> can someone help me diagnose a problem?
<tomkirby> i keep getting segfaults in random programs
<tomkirby> it can happen in any program, irrespective of user
<tomkirby> and still keeps happening after a fresh install of intrepid
<ikonia> tomkirby: is your hardware overclocked ?
<tomkirby> and is still happening now i've cleaned out my mb and cpu fan
<Myrtti> tomkirby: have you run memtest yet?
<tomkirby> nope
<tomkirby> yes
<tomkirby> memtest was fine
<ikonia> tomkirby: have you considered running memtest from the boot options
<ikonia> tomkirby: how long did you run it for ?
<tomkirby> ikonia: until it got through all the tests and reported success
<ikonia> tomkirby: roughly how long was that ?
<Myrtti> tomkirby: usual procedure is to run memtest several passes
<tomkirby> about an hour
<tomkirby> maybe just over
<ikonia> tomkirby: not enough
<ikonia> a full pass is normally about 4 - 8 hours on a modern machine
<ikonia> and you need to run several passes to get a solid output
<tomkirby> ikonia: ok - is that influenced by how much ram i have?
<ikonia> tomkirby: yes
<tomkirby> ikonia: i have 2gm
<tomkirby> *2gb
<cih997> hi, pulseaudio generates 192.168.1.102:34716 -> 224.0.0.56:46294 connection using 100% of my internet connecion, how can I disable this pulseaudio connecion? killall -9 pulseaudio helps but after that there's no sound. Any configuration?
<ikonia> tomkirby: that doesn't change what I've said
<tomkirby> sure
<tomkirby> ikonia: so you reckon 4hrs? 14hrs?
<ikonia> tomkirby: you said you'd not overclocked your computer - right ?
<ikonia> tomkirby: watch the pass counter
<ikonia> wait for it to do say 3 full system passes
<erUSUL> cih997: launch paprefs and disable all network related stuff
<ikonia> tomkirby: dont go on time - go on pass
<january> Hello, a moment ago I was mentioning a problem using Skype in 8.10. The solution (case anyone is interested) is to deinstall pulseaudio and install esound instead.
<ikonia> tomkirby: there are individual tests/passes then a "full" pass which is all the tests
<chronographer> january: it is possible to get pulseaudio working... I needed to add my user to pulseaudio group toget all other packages working... Ubuntu has issues with pulseaudio apparently but once working it is great.
<tomkirby> ikonia: looking at the segfault data in the system log, i tend to see errors cropping up at similar addresses sometimes, but don't know how to interpret the data. can you suggest anything?
<cih997> erUSUL: thx, works :)
<ikonia> tomkirby: do the memtest setup I suggested
<erUSUL> cih997: no problem ;P
<frg22> ActionParsnip: everything's resolved... already was using pulseaudio... just had to open control panel and change the input stream to monitor the output stream :D
<frg22> got to go now, peace
<Airw0rm> Can someone explain and help me do somthing
<tea_ovedose> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Airw0rm> If i do
<Airw0rm> cd /mnt
<Airw0rm> ls
<Airw0rm> How come it won't tell me whihc HDD's i can mount in ubuntu
<Airw0rm> and even when i do
<Myrtti> Airw0rm: because that's not where they are
<Airw0rm> cd SDA2 or w.e it won't work
<Airw0rm> Where would i find them, and which commands should i rum
<ActionParsnip> Airw0rm: try: sudo fdisk -l
<Airw0rm> *run
<Airw0rm> ok
<Airw0rm> Would i be able to mount a folder?
<ActionParsnip> Airw0rm: and ease up on the enter key dude
<Airw0rm> and run mv ultiman.exe utilman.old etc?
<ActionParsnip> Airw0rm: you dont mount a folder, you mount a device TO a folder
<int256> how to mount a drive from terminal
<ActionParsnip> Airw0rm: you can do anything to any file as long as you have correct access
<ActionParsnip> int256: you dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> !mount | int256
<ubottu> int256: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Airw0rm
<ubottu> Airw0rm: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Airw0rm> Im not installing
<Airw0rm> I'm trying to exploit somthing in Windows 7
<Airw0rm> an old vista exploit
<Airw0rm> which i want to see if it's patched in windows 7
<fosco_> Airw0rm: this is for ubuntu support
<Airw0rm> yeh, and im using ubuntu to exploit
<ActionParsnip> Airw0rm: its simple, make a folder in /mnt. then sudo mount /dev/<partition name. /mnt/<mountpoint> -t <type> -o <options>
<int256> i want to mount a drive using command
<ActionParsnip> Airw0rm: if its on an ntfs partition and you want write access you will need ntfs3g
<ActionParsnip> int256: you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> int256: is the partition formatted ntfs?
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: I'd suggest we'd leave it at that, I'm not too comfortable in assisting someone exploit security holes
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: its just mounting a partition which is fine
<Airw0rm> to be fair
<Airw0rm> Linux is kind of built to help exploit security holes
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: yeah, for now.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: thats like a shop not selling knives as they can be used for murder
<int256> ActionParsnip: yes ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: how do you know a tonne of other times you've helped someone mount a partition it wasnt for the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | int256
<ubottu> int256: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Darth_Tux> Airw0rm, Linux is kind of built to help exploit security holes?
<fosco_> ActionParsnip: this time the client is telling you he's going to kill someone with the knife
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: as I said, it's ok to tell how to mount the partitions.
<int256> ubottu: pls say how to use 'mount' command to mount a partition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: *but* I also suggested that if he has other questions beyond that, he's on his own
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: deal
<ActionParsnip> fosco_: could be lying to look "cool"
<fosco_> int256: sudo mount -t "filesystem_type" /dev/"partition_number" /media/"Mount_point"
<fosco_> ActionParsnip: do what you want
<ActionParsnip> fosco_: I gave him the ntfs3g factoid which should see him through
<ActionParsnip> fosco_: thanks for your permission
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: other questions that might impelement exploiting, that is. If he's later intrested in say, Gimp, it's fine ;-)
<ezerhoden> Darth_Tux: yo
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: true but as far as I can see he just wants to mount a partition, what he does or doesnt do with the data is beyond the scope of this roo :)
<ActionParsnip> *room
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: exactly :-)
<ActionParsnip> :D
<chronographer> thie room:-)
<Darth_Tux> ezerhoden, dude!
<chronographer> hmm...  what happened to your m?
<ezerhoden> i once referred to #debian as a 'room' and was flamed. it is a #channel. those guys are uptight
<chronographer> careful in debian
<ActionParsnip> ezerhoden: i use them interchangably, like a 'chatroom' makes sense
<chronographer> I go them for technical help when #ubuntu doesn't fit it. Must be careful to not let them know you're on Ubuntu!!!!!!!
<tefl0n> lol chronographer
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: well there are differences but at a lot of abstracted levels its the same
<chronographer> yeah I know.
<chronographer> Debian is much more sensible. Ubuntu is for all us that like to live on the edge =)
<nsadmin> make no mistake, you have to be careful here too
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: if you want sensible, try bsd
<bullgard4> Why are there two directories /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon and ../gnome/settings-daemon-2.0?
<chronographer> I don't think I will ever need to be that sensible
<sarmisak> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sarmisak
<ubottu> sarmisak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nsadmin> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (intrepid), package size 322 kB, installed size 796 kB
<lied> hi
<chronographer> !hi | lied
<ubottu> lied: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lied> i have a problem with vsftpd and ubuntu-server. everytime i start a download via ftp the network on ubuntu fails and in /var/log/messages it says:"warning "vsftpd" uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)"
<lied> i can get the networking working after that. /etc/init.d/networking restart fails
<ActionParsnip> lied: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=381213
<lied> ActionParsnip: hm ok but is there a libpcap2 package in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !find libcap
<ubottu> Found: libcap-bin, libcap-dev, libcap1, libcap2, libcap2-dev (and 10 others)
<ActionParsnip> lied: you could have just ran: apt-cache search libcap
<ActionParsnip> lied: to search your repos yourself ;)
<lied> ActionParsnip: yeah of course but there is no information about the version...
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<mick02> Morning
<ActionParsnip> lied: the outputted text will say version numbers
<ActionParsnip> lied: libcap2 - support for getting/setting POSIX.1e capabilities
<metasepp> hello everyone. I have a jamlab guitar interface by M-audio. anyone has experience in setting this up in ubuntu studio? Thanks for the help guys.
<metasepp> P.S. Googled it up, but didn't get anything usefull apart from some rather oldish OSS drivers. I'm on Ubuntu 9,04 x86 with Ubuntu-studio pakets from the official repository. Plain Kernel. intel core2 6300 with 3 Gig.
<piasdom> how do i access network files thru a terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: mount the shared folder with smbmount
<JackWinter> metasepp: is it supported by alsa ?
<piasdom> while in any dir ?
<lied> ActionParsnip: so it changed the name ... ok. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: you can mount it to any dir you like (except in /proc) and access it like any other file on your system
<Sarkie> hi guys, I'm looking to set up an ftp on my ubuntu box, which package is noob friendly?
<ActionParsnip> lied: have a dig around
<piasdom> ActionParnips: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sarkie: proftpd, vsftpd
<lied> Sarkie: filezilla
<ActionParsnip> Sarkie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<metasepp> Jackwinter: thats what i hoped somebody could tell me. :-] where can i look that up?
<ActionParsnip> Sarkie: thise are ftp SERVERS, lied suggested filezilla which is an ftp CLIENT. It depends which you require
<Sarkie> yeah i saw that link, ActionParsnip. Cheers
<Sarkie> Yeah wanted a server, with access to my /www dir
<lied> ActionParsnip: meeep, wrong. filezilla has also a server...
<JackWinter> am normally still on 8.04, booted 8.10 and in the process of updating it.  was wondering if there is a 2.6.28 kernel for 8.10 ?
<JackWinter> metasepp: what is it, pci/usb/fw ?
<chronographer> i use ssh as a sftp file server. Is this particularly unsafe?
<lied> chronographer: only if you have a weak sshkey
<ActionParsnip> lied: on the filezilla site the only server is windows based, and the official repos only have the client
<chronographer> it is letters and numbers, not very long though
<ActionParsnip> lied: so meep, wrong back at you
<lied> ActionParsnip: ah ok, that maybe. i thougt in the new linux versions there is also a ftp server implemented
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: its very safe :)
<metasepp> JackWinter: its USB. Someone over at the Ardour List claims that it works on his box in Ubuntustudio on 8.10. Doesn't show up on my box though.
<chronographer> great! it is quite easy to set ssh up. I had great trouble with ftp. think I had a port closed which it needed...
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: uses the same encryption as ssh to transfer the data
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<chronographer> yeah thats how I understood it.
<daliang> there are very much hits shows in firestart,is that's ok?
<chronographer> yep I have done that!
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: if you want access over WAN you will need to use port forwarding/virtual server
<bullgard4> Why are there two directories /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon and ../gnome-settings-daemon-2.0?
<lied> ActionParsnip: i installed libcap2 libcap2-dev libpcap-de libcap and nothing changed the error message in /var/log/messages. so is there any other way. i already searched on google but didnt't find a solution which was working for me. maybe i have to compile vsftpd by source
<chronographer> forgot my bloody truecrypt password!!! lucky it was basically empty.
<CaptainAwesome> heyguys,sorry to interupt but does anyone use emsene here? is there a way to save the chat logs?
<JackWinter> metasepp: try here: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<chronographer> boobies
<ActionParsnip> lied: it may be an avenue to explore
<Jazzinghen> I have a problem with my PC. It hangs on the GRUB screen
<metasepp> JackWinter: Thank you!
<JackWinter> metasepp: or try #alsa
<lied> ActionParsnip: hm i think the erroe appears cause the vsftpd is 32bit and i have a 64bit system
<lied> s/erroe/error/
<ActionParsnip> lied: then install the 64bit version
<xyz>  #sqlite
<Mech0z> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12061&Itemid=1
<ActionParsnip> lied: copy out your ftpd config, uninstall the 32 and install the 64
<Mech0z> does that mean that we will get 180 drivers automaticly in ubuntu?
<lied> ActionParsnip: if the error comes from vsftpd - i don't know that for sure
<ActionParsnip> lied: you are gonna have to dig around in logs as you do stuff to see what is causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> lied: i'm not conversant with vsftpd so I'm not much good
<lied> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> lied: there are 19 peopele in #vsftpd
<metasepp> bye everyone
<funkyHat> I'm getting a lot of failed connections to google today, is it just me? (doesn't seem to be happening with anyone else's site)
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: try pinging google from terminal, see if you drop packets. Its fine here
<Jazzinghen> funkyHat: No, it's happening to me too
<Jazzinghen> However, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Jazzinghen
<ubottu> Jazzinghen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jazzinghen> My PC hangs at the GRUB screen. It get to "Loading GRUB Please Wait..." and then nothing. I've just shifted my HDDs from my old PC to a new one, but on the old one everything worked perfectly... I have an ASUS P5AD2-E motherboard
<Tonik|away> Hi, any ideas why scripts with expressions like "if [[ .$1 != . ]] ; then" stopped working after upgrade to 8.10?   It seems changing double brackets to single fixes my scripts, but was there a reason I used [[ in the first place? (I don't remember :/)
<ActionParsnip> Jazzinghen: try reinstalling grub
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Jazzinghen
<ubottu> Jazzinghen: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<B1OS> how do you move a folder/file if the directory path contains spaces?
<prince_jammys> Tonik|away: because ubuntu's /bin/sh is now a symlink to dash. scripts with [[ ]] should have #!/bin/bash in the shebang, and not be run as 'sh script'
<ActionParsnip> B1OS: tab complete it, they will be managed for you
<SlimeyPete> B1OS: use quotes around the directory name eg "My Directory/"
<SlimeyPete> or, yes, tab-complete
<B1OS> thanks
<ActionParsnip> B1OS: if tab completing doesnt work its something like: cp this\ file\ name\ contains\ space.txt
<prince_jammys> Tonik|away: that happened sometime around feisty or edgy
<ActionParsnip> B1OS: tab completing is WAYYY easier
<Jazzinghen> Ok, I'll try it
<Tonik|away> Pricey: I see.  Do you think it's ok to use [ instead of [[ if it works?    I don't even know how to google help on these expressions :)
<coz_> hey guys I had this once on intrepid and have searched all day... disable recent documents?
<prince_jammys> Tonik|away: go to #bash, and read the FAQ in the topic about tests. [[ has more features
<prince_jammys> Tonik|away: or go to that channel and type /msg greybot [[
<Tonik|away> prince_jammys, thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<ActionParsnip> coz_: chmod +400 ~/.recently-used
<ActionParsnip> coz_: ;)
<prince_jammys> Tonik|away: there's nothing wrong with [, if you use it properly. it's just trickier
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I didnt try that one  let me try now :)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66821
<calwig> how do i set up WebDAV in apache?
<calwig> !webdav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav
<ActionParsnip> coz_: just makes it only readable but not writable so the file cannot be updated
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  mm it says invalid mode +400
<ActionParsnip> coz_: remove the + sign
<coz_> yep trying that now :)
<ActionParsnip> calwig: head to #apache
<piasdom> ActionParnips: i get it  to mount but i can't see the files when i do ls
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: ok where is it mounted to?
<bullgard4> Why are there two directories /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon and ../gnome-settings-daemon-2.0?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: ittfiles/Gustav
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: try renaming one and rebooting, see what changes when you next log in
<prince_jammys> hehe
<calwig> ActionParsnip:
<calwig> thankz
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: do you mean in your home folder?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: it's a network dir
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: like: /home/<username>/ittfiles/Gustav
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: did you mount it there? I'm after the full path
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: ittfiles
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I cannot see that your proposal is the proper way to answer the question which I have put.
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: #gnome might know. it's a pretty esoteric question
<lied> ActionParsnip: i compiled the vsftpd by source and the error appears again.. think this must be a error by ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: its n investigation. If you rename the folder and reboot, next time you log on a stock one will be generated, you will then see system differences which you can then attribte to the change. As you only renamed the folder you can easily revert back
<nsadmin> what error?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: how does tat not answer your question
<ActionParsnip> lied: i'd submit a bug report
<ActionParsnip> !bug | lied
<ubottu> lied: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nsadmin> bug report for something he compiled himself? to where?
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: ok.
<lied> nsadmin: i used the ubuntu bin before...
<nsadmin> no way that's a bug in ubuntu
<nsadmin> oh ok
<nsadmin> so, what error
<lied> nsadmin: warning: `vsftpd' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use) and after that the network freezes and no connection is possible anymore
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: what folder are you mounting to, it will start /. Like if you are mounting it to a folder named 'data' in the /media directory, its path will be /media/data
<lied> nsadmin: this is reproducable with every download i make via ftp
<Myrtti> lied: and why don't you use the ubuntu bin now?
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm running Xubuntu, I have a Canon MP610 printer/scanner, printer working okay, scanner not being recognized, sane is installed, don't know what to do next
<nsadmin> so it happens each time a client connects?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: As it is called in this country, this would be to shoot with a cannon onto a moskito.
<lied> nsadmin: no connect is fine but download isn't working
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: home/itt/ittfiles/itt/Gustav
<nsadmin> lied: perhaps the log file has something interesting
<nsadmin> perhaps also you could rebuild with extra debug output
<lied> nsadmin: this is the only information which apperas after the error
<nsadmin> in the log file?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: ok thats cool
<lied> nsadmin: jep
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: ok can you run mount with no parameters and pastebin the output please
<nsadmin> so maybe you could see if it's possible to make the logging more verbose, either by configuring it that way or rebuilding it that way
<nsadmin> while you're doing that you could try other ftp daemons
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: i have to use -o
<nsadmin> and by the way...
<nsadmin> authenticated ftp and authenticated telnet are not smart to use
<lied> nsadmin: haha...
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: a help file
<nsadmin> but you know that, right?
<ActionParsnip> homebrewcider: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010488.asp
<ActionParsnip> homebrewcider: canon have the scanner driver in a deb
<homebrewcider> that's installed
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: home/itt/ittfiles/itt/Gustav -o
<lied> damn, this box has a worse failure. now the networks dies after a aptitude upgrade :(
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: run 'mount' on its own in a terminal and make a pastebin of it so I can read the output without you flooding the channel
<ActionParsnip> !paste | piasdom
<ubottu> piasdom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: ok
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118810/
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me good softwares for making website
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: ok, so what are you trying to mount?
<lied> DarkKnight: vim
<piasdom> a dir on the network
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: websites are html text so any text editor will do it, bluefish is ok too
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: ok then from thta mount output its not mounted
<DarkKnight> lied, ActionParsnip; that's just a coding thing....just like dreamweaver..i want alternatives for it in ubuntu
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: alternatives to what?
<lied> he wants dreamweaver :)
<lied> i think in kde there was such a "frontpage"-tool
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; alternatives to dreamweaver in Windows OS
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: it's not a win os(ubuntu 8.04)
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: bluefish - advanced Gtk+ HTML editor
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; someone suggested me drupal...how is it??
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: its not something i use, tr it to see what you think
<ActionParsnip> !info drupal
<ubottu> Package drupal does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info drupal5
<ubottu> drupal5 (source: drupal5): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.10-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 761 kB, installed size 3384 kB
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; okk...thank you...is there anyone else who can tell me about this
<lied> ok, system up to date, vsftpd compiled by myself and this sh** pc isn't able to do a few ftp downloads. next on todo and trylist: compiling ther kernel *g*
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: all i can suggest is search repos with synaptic / apt-search to see available apps and give them a try
<ScottG489> Does anyone know of a good program/game to help me type correctly? I can type alright but i still cant type very quickly using the correct (home row) method. Are there any programs/games out there I could use to improve on this?
<jrib> ScottG489: gtypist
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; thank you very much...i needed to construct a website by this weekend...so i was considering what to use...i can't wait for experimentation....
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274868
<ActionParsnip> !info nvu
<ubottu> nvu (source: kompozer): Transition package for Nvu --> KompoZer fork. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: some folks say thats pretty good
<ScottG489> jrib: thanks. is it gui or command line?
<jrib> ScottG489: command line
<ScottG489> damn :/
<jrib> ScottG489: what's the difference if you want to type? it's text...
<ScottG489> i wouldnt mind a fun game to use to help improve my typing
<ScottG489> fine!
<jrib> ScottG489: there are gui ones in the repos, but I don't know them (search)
<ScottG489> eh its ok ill try this one out for now, thanks :)
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; vow great information....they where talking about four softwares in here: NVU, nano, quanta plaus and codetech..Which one did u mean is the best
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  ah oh that   didnt work :(
<nsadmin> ScottG489 try gtypist
<joeythacker> New user to ubuntu/linux. Trying to install apache http server. having tons of issues. it keeps saying something along the lines of verifying signatures and things.
<Rencx> how i can select button to write long letters
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: nona is a text editor only but yu can write and save files as html
<Stefano> hi all! I cannot find the way to listen to web radio with VLC... on 8.10
<jrib> joeythacker: pastebin what you are doing and the full output
<nike95> hi
<bazhang> !info tuxtype | ScottG489
<ubottu> tuxtype (source: tuxtype): Educational Typing Tutor Game Starring Tux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.17.dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 76 kB, installed size 236 kB
<ActionParsnip> joeythacker: if you have added repos you will need the keys so you know that what you are downloading is legit
<Rencx> I have other computer and i can't write āšūī how i can change button to write letters āšēūī?
<nsadmin> actually gtypist is damn good
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: hi
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: hi
<joeythacker> Right, I get that. One of the things it is telling me to use is PGP - then with PGP for it to work in the USA it needs RSAREF package - and I can't find that anywhere.
<joeythacker> I've seen a few different places telling me not to use RSAREF, too. It is a little overwhelming for a new user to linux/ubuntu lol
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i didnt explain to you clearly what i wanted...i'll tell you now clealry
<ActionParsnip> joeythacker: try: sudo apt-get install gpg-rsaref
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: do you now how change apastrop key?
<nike95> hello, there is someone who can help on gimp? paste should be written with an image on gimp how do I do? thanks
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i am making a website...so i need to make a website with little or no coding involved as it is time taking to learn them now..i have to get the website ready this weekend
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: yes, nvu will help youo
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i heard that there are some softwares in which suppose if i wanted to place a button or make any dynamic drop down button i can make it easily by selecting a few choices....
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; okk so are you sure nvu will be helpful??
<ikonia> DarkKnight: try it
<ikonia> DarkKnight: see if YOU like it and YOU can use it
<bazhang> !html > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<nsadmin> DarkKnight: don';t take his word for it... try it and see
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: i dont know about specific functions as i dont use the softwares, you'll have to try them a little to see which you think is best suited to your persoal needs
<nsadmin> besides....
<Slart> is the current nvu the same as the old nvu? I kind of recall something about it changing lots of stuff
<nsadmin> if you decide yourself which one you want, you can't come back if there's a problem and say he made you pick it :P
<Slart> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<PsyGoa_> hi __ slm
<DarkKnight> ikonia, ActionParsnip, bazhang, nsadmin; thank you
<Slart> !info nvu
<ubottu> nvu (source: kompozer): Transition package for Nvu --> KompoZer fork. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<slu> hi all hows it going
<breakdown> nice
<DarkKnight> nsadmin; no i wouldn't do that i was enquiring just to make it sure if there are ant experience persons here, i could get some advice and tips
<myx0x3> settnings
<myx0x3> whops
<slu> tots
<DarkKnight> nsadmin; is kompozer the new name for nvu??
<nsadmin> DarkKnight: you read the same as I did
<nsadmin> nvu is a fork
<Nero-Wolf> Good morning everyone?
<smokinjoe> Hows it going Nero-Wolf
<DarkKnight> nsadmin; i just read that ubottu message and it said nvu (source: kompozer). so i was wondering if both are the same..i am still not sure...is it??
<ActionParsnip> afternoon, Nero-Wolf
<Nero-Wolf> Not too bad.  Do you or anyone else have time for a question?
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: ask the room, it will answer
<DarkKnight> ikonia, bazhang; hii...nice to see you....after a long time
<smokinjoe> I do
<smokinjoe> If I can answer
<Nero-Wolf> Well, I'm going to be sending my MS-based laptop in for repairs soon, and I need access to work email.  I've had that set-up through Outlook that connects to a hosted Exchange server...
<ikonia> DarkKnight: it's been 2 days
<josh_> I have a couple questions, Does Ubuntu 32bit recognize more than the 3GB of ram that Windows does?
<Nero-Wolf> And I need to find a client that works better than Evolution for Exchange accounts.
<ikonia> josh_: it's a long story, it "can" but it is better to use 64bit if you want 4GB of ram support
<Nero-Wolf> I know about Thunderbird, but it looks like it doesn't have a specific category for Exchange accounts.
<Slart> sec_goat: not unless you enable PAE
<jrib> sec_goat: server or desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: MS dont like none MS clients connecting to Exchange, its a real pain
<Slart> sec_goat: the server kernel uses PAE for example
<sec_goat> nero-wolf have you tried thunderbird?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; like i said before...you have good memory....i have busy schedules and i didnt really remember that
<sec_goat> this is just a desktop computer
<myx0x3> lawl, 13:37 ;)
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: make sure you pst your emails so you can port them to your next system
<Nero-Wolf> sec_goat: I grabbed it, but TB doesn't look like it has a way to set-up Exchange access...
<Nero-Wolf> Action: I'd debated on that, but I've kept my stuff on the server for a reason.  ;3  The hardware I own/operate tends to be very volatile.
<Nero-Wolf> Let's just say I've wiped my main stuff at home more than 3 times in the past 60 days just because I've been experimenting with stuff.
<Nero-Wolf> But yeah...
<Nero-Wolf> I've got Thunderbird now and I'm looking at it, I'm just not sure how to set it up to access the account like my Outlook client is set-up now.
<myx0x3> have anyone here Irssi? :P
<Nero-Wolf> It looks nice, I'll grant it that...
<Slart> myx0x3: yes
<myx0x3> Slart: im realy new at linux, how do i change color and stuff? :P
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: thanks again..appreciate it
<Slart> myx0x3: you might want to try typing "!anyone" here in the channel.. quite informative actually
<myx0x3> Slart: in Irssi
<ActionParsnip> !themes | myx0x3
<ubottu> myx0x3: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Slart> myx0x3: you've read the man page, of course, and the website, of course.. there are themes you can apply.. I guess you have to edit the conf file
<Slart> myx0x3: I've only changed some minor details myself so I can't really help you any further
<snowhite> Hejsan jag har ett problem med NO PUBKEY...Någon som kunde hjälpa mig?
<Slart> !se | snowhite
<ubottu> snowhite: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip> snowhite: english here, friend
<bazhang> !se
<myx0x3> Slart: okej, tnx anyway :)
<huwenfeng> ﻿what is the most configurable ,usable, user-friendly and efficient distributed file system? i mean open source distributed file system.
<snowhite> I 've got a message that says W:GPG-wrong NO PUBKEY
<ActionParsnip> snowhite: then you need the key for your repo that you dont have the key for
<snowhite> W: GPG-fel: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 778978B00F7992B0
<snowhite> W: GPG-fel: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<snowhite> W: GPG-fel: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0
<snowhite> W: GPG-fel: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA
<FloodBot2> snowhite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> huwenfeng: i'd say ftp
<ActionParsnip> Can we please get a factoid for ppa keys
<drash> snowhite: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html for cause and fix
<DarkKnight> is there any way that i can enable passwords for my arechive files and keep it in my pen drive..so that anyone accessing it wouldnt be able to open it
<Andry_Work> hi, do anyone know how to have a tftp server with ubuntu?
<huwenfeng> ActionParsnip: no, ftp's not
<jrib> DarkKnight: gpg -c
<DarkKnight> jrib; i have to execute it in terminal??
<ActionParsnip> huwenfeng: why not, it as user authentication and uses TCP for garunteed dilivery. Whats wrong with it?
<jrib> DarkKnight: you probably want to read more about it first...
<huwenfeng> ActionParsnip: but it does not provide a good internal function, like internal mirroring
<Jazzinghen> Ubuntu LiveCD hangs on Live boot
<ActionParsnip> Andry_Work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-advanced-tftp-server-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> huwenfeng: you can have massively different levels of ftp logging which you can review
<ActionParsnip> huwenfeng: you can even use rsync to copy between systems
<DarkKnight> jrib; i am referring to that in google
<Andry_Work> ActionParsnip: I used tftpd32 under windows, do you know if its available even under linux?
<ActionParsnip> huwenfeng: or theres CIFS or SAMBA
<snowhite> ingen som vet vad det betyder när jag fick flera st NO_PUBKEY fel?
<ActionParsnip> !atftpd | Andry_Work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atftpd
<Slart> huwenfeng: I think you'll get better answers if you ask better questions.. you just asked for something like a car that doesn't use a lot of gas, goes really fast, can load up to 50 people, fit in a very small garage and preferably be given away free
<ActionParsnip> !info atftpd
<ubottu> atftpd (source: atftp): advanced TFTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.dfsg-5 (intrepid), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Slart> snowhite: still english only here
<Slart> snowhite: type /join #ubuntu-se for swedish support
<snowhite> okey now I would like to get help messages I got NO-PUBKEY?
<Slart> snowhite: did you read the links that people sent you?
<yiyezhou> Please help me,my notebook(hp 541 808pa) warning:setupcon:None of /etc/default/console -setup nor /.console -setup exits.checking battery......
<drash> snowhite: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html for a fix
<snowhite> i dont know enything here anymore
<jrib> DarkKnight: google will probably be useless.  Just read what it says in the man page.  gpg -c to encrypt, gpg -d to decrypt
<DarkKnight> jrib; ohh you are referring to cryptography.....i'll explain you clearly... i am backing up my system...puttting all data on archive files .zip  and dumping it on my friends system...my friend has many other friends staying with him...and they use the same system..i dont want them to open these files and see my important data
<Ferran> hello all; i'm deleting a user and when i recreate it (with a new home directory) the gnome-panel configuration remains unchanged; how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> snowhite: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html
<snowhite> PUB-KEY wrongs ???Whats that mean?
<jrib> DarkKnight: I know.  What I've given you will do what you want...
<DarkKnight> jrib; so i just wanted to password protect my files....and idea
<DarkKnight> jrib;;okk i'll have a look at that
<Slart> snowhite: when you download packages from a repository there is a way to check if the package is what it's supposed to be
<ActionParsnip> Ferran: you will need to chown -R and chmod -R 755 the /home/<username> folder to give the new username access
<yiyezhou> plz help me,my ubuntu don't install all the way.
<huwenfeng> ﻿﻿no no , i need to use several small storage computer to implement a big virtual storage, and gives out a simple interface! so i have to find a distributed filesystem to use.
<jrib> DarkKnight: if you must google, google the long option corresponding to -c
<snowhite> Okey what should I do now then?
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the disk you burned was correct?
<Slart> snowhite: that error message means that something went wrong with this check.. read the link that drash sent you
<huwenfeng> i am so sorry that i asked the wrong question
<Slart> huwenfeng: I didn't say it was wrong.. but I think you aimed a bit to high =)
<yiyezhou> ActionParsnip:i install it by USB.
<Slart> *too
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: doesnt matter, did you check the iso before burning as well as checking the burned cd was correct?
<Ferran> ActionParsnip: i did it; in fact i deleted the user with userdel, moved the home user dir; recreated the user with adduser and i still see the same gnome-panel configuration... maybe it's an inode (not file) problem; trying to reboot to fix it
<ActionParsnip> Ferran: you will need to grant the new user acces and ownership
<snowhite> bye...I cannot get the right information here now for the moment thanks
<SunnyDP> ok
<Ferran> ActionParsnip: yes, i did it
<SunnyDP> ciao sw
<ActionParsnip> Ferran: even if its the same name it may not get access so you can aleiviate this issue with the simple commands
<yiyezhou> ActionParsnip:no,i have not burning CD,I use USB to install it.
<ActionParsnip> Ferran: thats cool, yeah i'd reboot too
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: ok i gotcha, did you md5 check the iso?
<Ferran> ok, it was an inode problem :)
<Ferran> rebooting solved
<yiyezhou> ActionParsnip:no,i download it from http://www.ubuntu.com/.
<vigo> How do I start the firewall and other apps as non admin? I have three peoples on this box and I figure is safe or whatever to have 1 admin/root yet I wish the other users to be able to do common tasks , like start firewall, or install updates that are from Canonical.
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: that doesnt matter
<yiyezhou> The startup is right at first.
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: you could have been givien it by the head of canonical, you still need to check the iso you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: downloads are not 100% garunteed to be accurate all the time and you need to check the iso, especially with something as critical as an operatings system
<yiyezhou> ActionParsnip:OK,i have got it.
<vigo> That is what that MD5 hashum stuff is all about
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: if you have a bad image its not going to work, if you have a good image then we can look at other things
<yiyezhou> ActionParsnip:Thank you very much,i will download it again.
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: you may not hve to, check the image you downloaded with the md5 hashes
<DarkKnight> jrib; as i didnt get the overall idea...can you explain in a gist how i can use it...now suppose i have to put a password to a file named xyz...so what is the syntax of the command should i type
<jrib> DarkKnight: gpg -c xyz
<apraxas> hi folk. i have  Ubuntu 8.10 with gnome-desktop and compiz and  i have no menu text and no tooltip text in some programs. The menu's and toolbars and icons still exist and still work. i read in a forum change the font style, but there is no effect for me. it dosn`t work. hmm. when i diable compiz it works? what can i do. in ubuntu 8.04 it works with compiz.
<yiyezhou>  ActionParsnip: OK,md5 is match.there is another XP system in my notebook.is it may be the reason?
<DeadRooster> hi all, i'm looking an app to burn a DVD iso to a USB stick and make it bootable, can anyone help?
<shipitkthx> hi, i have a problem with partition sizes on an existing Hardy system, i have 2 partitions setup, sda1 and sda3, sda1 is 18.9 gig, and sda3 is 162 gig, sda1 is my file system partition, sda3 contains my home folder, sda1 now has 0 free space remaining, i believe the problem is I have a large Postgresql server which I believe is being stored on sda1, I would obviously like to have it stored on sda3 but I cant even start Postgresql to
<shipitkthx> move it anything over since it wont start without any free space
<shipitkthx> anyone have a suggestion for what i can do without losing any data?
<SunnyDP> Is there a program like msconfig for linux to check what programs services run at boot of computer ?
<vigo> DeadRooster: Tried Brasero?
<fosco_> SunnyDP: system - admini - services
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: that doesnt matter, you are booting from the usb stick so the internal drives dont get looked at
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | yiyezhou
<ubottu> yiyezhou: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jrib> SunnyDP: system -> administration -> services.  But I wouldn't disable anything there that you aren't sure about
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: try turning off acpi and dma, it may help
<DeadRooster> vigo: can brasero burn to USB stick?
<SunnyDP> ok thanks
<SunnyDP> and in command line?
<SunnyDP> terminal mode?
<DarkKnight> jrib; hey i did that then i got a .gpg file...so i just have to use this file...is it..and i dont require that original .zip file right??
<shipitkthx> i guess my main question is can i reduce the size of sda3 and increase sda1 so i can move backup postgresql and then move it over?
<vigo> DeadRooster: I think it can, I have never done it, but media is media, sorta
<jrib> DarkKnight: yes.  gpg -d xyz.gpg (or double click if you install seahorse)
<P-Nuts> DeadRooster, use usb-creator
<SiebaZ> hey i have a problem with xchat (dcc) the speed on linux is much slower than on windows what could be the issue for that?
<DeadRooster> vigo: i'll check it out now. thanks
<DarkKnight> jrib; vow great...thank you
<vigo> Thank you P=Nutz: I had forgotten about that
<bn43> hi I have a problem with an unrecognised screen which is stopping me from using ubuntu full time - I have a 17" 740bf samsung lcd monitor which seems to be unrecognised. When I put an ordinary 17" crt on, I get 1024x768 but on the samsung I only get 800x600
<fosco_> SunnyDP: sysv-rc-conf
<yiyezhou> ActionParsnip:Thank you for your help,i will reboot my machine and turn off acpi and dma.
<SunnyDP> thnaks fosco
<shipitkthx> anyone?
<bn43> does anyone else use this monitor?
<apraxas> hi folk. i have  Ubuntu 8.10 with gnome-desktop and compiz and  i have no menu text and no tooltip text in some programs. The menu's and toolbars and icons still exist and still work. i read in a forum change the font style, but there is no effect for me. it dosn`t work. hmm. when i diable compiz it works? what can i do. in ubuntu 8.04 it works with compiz.
<ActionParsnip> yiyezhou: np man
<ActionParsnip> shipitkthx: sup?
<Jewbacca> hi, i have a precompile file, how do i compile it?
<shipitkthx> partition problems
<shipitkthx> file system partition is maxed
<rip_> should i have a pagefile setup in windows, which is run as a virtual machine on ubuntu?
<hateball> !compile | Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> apraxas: i'd suggest asking in compiz as it is the thing causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> rip_: i would
<shipitkthx> action can i pm you the explanation? it seems to have gotten lost in the chat
<tapas> given a fully qualified filename, how do i get the directory part of it?
<tapas> e.g. /path/to/foo/bar -> /path/to/foo
<ActionParsnip> shipitkthx: just type my full name at the start and my name will highlight
<ActionParsnip> shipitkthx: just like i'm highlighting yours
<tapas> oops, wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> shipitkthx: tab complete my name
<shipitkthx> ActionParsnip <shipitkthx> hi, i have a problem with partition sizes on an existing Hardy system, i have 2 partitions setup, sda1 and sda3, sda1 is 18.9 gig, and sda3 is 162 gig, sda1 is my file system partition, sda3 contains my home folder, sda1 now has 0 free space remaining, i believe the problem is I have a large Postgresql server which I believe is being stored on sda1, I would obviously like to have it stored on sda3 but I can
<shipitkthx> t even start Postgresql to
<shipitkthx> <shipitkthx> move it anything over since it wont start without any free space
<hbekel> tapas: dirname
<jmj> j
<jmj> hi
<tapas> hbekel: yeah, wrong chan, i need it in python :)
<SiebaZ> hey i have a problem with xchat (dcc) the speed on linux is much slower than on windows what could be the issue for that?
<jmj> poda opai
<ActionParsnip> shipitkthx: not sure if the app can do this but you could move the data onto your larger partition then create a symlink so that the folder appears but is really a link to the folder on the other partition
<Davedan> what is the difference between /var/log/apt/term.log and /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<ActionParsnip> shipitkthx: i'm not clued up on postgresql so I'm no help there but you could easily move the folder storing the large data to the other partition and link
<shipitkthx> actionparsnip, ok checking that out
<DeadRooster> brasero and usb-creator won't burn DVD ISO's to USB, anyone have any other ideas?
<shipitkthx> actionparsnip, im ok if i can at least get postgresql server to start, then i can just backup and reinstall on different partition
<Jazzinghen> I cannot boot Ubuntu 8.10 live on my PC
<SunnyDP> Jazz
<Jazzinghen> Yes?
<SunnyDP> whats happens when you try
<ActionParsnip> shipitkthx: i dont think it'llbe necessary
<ActionParsnip> DeadRooster: i dont think you burn ISO to USB. What are you trying to achieve?
<SunnyDP> DeadRooster: k3b is your best choice :D
<drash> apraxas: do i understand correctly that your menus and tooltips work if you disable compiz ?
<Jazzinghen> SunnyDP: What sould I try?
<ubuntu_> can someone please help... somehow i put in my windows restore disc and it took overmy ubuntu partition.. I am hoping there is a took I can use to restore my original partitions from last use... if not i'm gonna cry
<carpii> DeadRooster, have you tried unetbootin ?
<SunnyDP> what happens when you try to boot your PC with the ubuntu CD ?
<ubuntu_> ?
<SunnyDP> carpii: unetbootin is only for distros
<SunnyDP> ooops
<Jazzinghen> SunnyDP: It shows me the splash screen
<apraxas> yes drash.
<SunnyDP> sorry
<DeadRooster> ActionParsnip: i have a bootable DVD iso that i want to use on a usb stick rather than a DVD
<carpii> ok, i dnt really understand what hes trying to do then
<DeadRooster> SunnyDP: i've ahd a look at k3b, i couldn't find anything
<apraxas> drash yes
<SunnyDP> Jazz PM me
<ActionParsnip> !usb | DeadRooster
<ubottu> DeadRooster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SunnyDP> DeadRooster
<SiebaZ> hey i have a problem with xchat (dcc) the speed on linux is much slower than on windows what could be the issue for that?
<SunnyDP> Unetbootin like carpii said
<carpii> DeadRooster, are you trying to create an installer on a usb stick? Or install a live ubuntu system on a usb stick?
<drash> apraxas: ok, have you tried resetting compiz settings back to the defaults ? make a backup of your settings before trying this ...
<shipitkthx> actionparsnip, i just need to figure out exactly where postgresql is saving the data tables, which atm i cant figure out
<smokinjoe> Has anybody in here seen Zeitgiest the movie?
<sec_goat> I have a Cretive Zen MP3 player is there any way to access that like a removable storage device?
<DeadRooster> carpii: it's a live session of backtrack4
<ActionParsnip> !ot | smokinjoe
<ubottu> smokinjoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> can someone please help... somehow i put in my windows restore disc and it took overmy ubuntu partition.. I am hoping there is a took I can use to restore my original partitions from last use... if not i'm gonna cry ?
 * carpii hands ubuntu a tissue
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you could try foremost but I think its not looking good
<ubuntu_> foremost ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: just restore data from backup
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (intrepid), package size 40 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bn43> hi I have a problem with an unrecognised screen which is stopping me from using ubuntu full time - I have a 17" 740bf samsung lcd monitor which seems to be unrecognised. When I put an ordinary 17" crt on, I get 1024x768 but on the samsung I only get 800x600
<bn43> does anyone else use this monitor?
<ubuntu_> because it did a quick format not a full format...otherwise it would have taken HOURS
<ubuntu_> lol
<Jazzinghen> If I try to boot the live my PC gives me lots of errors like this: ata2.00 error {ICRC ABORT}
<DeadRooster> ubuntu_: have you tried reinstalling grub or whichever boot loader you use?
<ubuntu_> no not yet DeadRooster..
<ActionParsnip> bn43: try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and adding better refresh rates / screen resolutions
<drash> apraxas: i'm thinking that some setting in your active compiz profile is causing this .... if you use ccsm you could try the advanced search option and see if there are any extraordinary settings in there ... sorry if this isn't 100% clear, please feel free to pm me if you want
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install foremost
<ubuntu_> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu_> Building dependency tree
<ubuntu_> Reading state information... Done
<ubuntu_> E: Couldn't find package foremost
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orly_owl> Why is switching users slow in hardy?
<SunnyDP> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vigo> DeadRooster: from the forums is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397&highlight=ubuntu+usb
<ubuntu_> umm ok
<orly_owl> it takes a while for the login screen to appear
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: reinstalling grub wont bring it back as there will be no OS to boot to as you have overwritten and formatted the data away, the unoverwritten data may be retrievable but if its written over with a new file its gone. I would restore your data from backup after reinstalling linux
<ubuntu_> well
<ActionParsnip> orly_owl: depends what apps are running at the time
<bn43> ActionParsnip: do you know how I can find the correct setting?
<ubuntu_> i guess it's to the apt cd i made... least i did that much ;(
<apraxas> drash. ok thanks . i will wait that my ftp upload is finished then i can restart my gdm session. than i pm u and tell u whats up.
<ubuntu_> this sucks though..
<ubuntu_> :(
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orly_owl> ActionParsnip: no it doesnt. even when no apps are open it's slow
<orly_owl> box has 512mb ram
<drash> apraxas: ok, no rush
<ubuntu_> floodBot2 is annoying ... i'm not even flooding
<ActionParsnip> orly_owl: it would if you were compiling a kernel or 2 with gimp running it would, check background processes and the like
<orly_owl> im not doing any of that
<ActionParsnip> orly_owl: its an example
<orly_owl> ok
<JackWinter> what is the alsa dev lib called ?
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: apt-cce search alsa | grep -i dev
<ActionParsnip> orly_owl: i'd check top to see how busy your cpu is
<orly_owl> k
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: apt-cache search alsa | grep -i dev
<JackWinter> ActionParsnip: i don't have an apt-cce program ?
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: typo
<JackWinter> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<[TK]D-Fender> Quick newb question : what is the base package I should choose when installing KDE over base 8.10 gnome?
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<myx0x3> im thinking of putting up an proxy server at my linux computer... is 8mbit down and 1mbit up to slow for me for just surf, chatt and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> myx0x3: should be fine for that
<myx0x3> ActionParsnip: and gaming? :P
<myx0x3> ActionParsnip: to slow right?
<ActionParsnip> myx0x3: depends what games
<jafar00> myx0x3: too slow? I just make do with 2mbit down 1mbit up ;)
<myx0x3> ActionParsnip: World of Warcraft? :P
<ActionParsnip> myx0x3: quake2 ran fine over 56kbps
<ActionParsnip> myx0x3: not sure, check its bandwidth use in forums
<mchelen> ugh, that only seemed fine before broadband
<myx0x3> ActionParsnip: okej ^_^ ill check it :) tnx for the info ^^
<mchelen> its okay, 100ms ping vs 20ms is meaningful tho :D
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: depends on the data needs of the game, it might not suffer over a slow link, it vary from game to game
<[TK]D-Fender> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: np man
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: if you prefer kde, you can always use this:
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<[TK]D-Fender> ActionParsnip: No, I like choice :)  That in mind I DO want it to default to Gnome and I had a KDE splash stuck on my home PC for this.  Quick tip on how to avoid?  And to switch cleanly between each?
<[TK]D-Fender> ActionParsnip: Gnome used to start up and certain bits bitched at me about the fact KDM seemed to have taken over.
<PokerFacePenguin> I have 4 500G hard disks.  / partition is 10G, /HOME resides on same disk (but different partition).  My other 3 disks are mounted on /media.  Utilization of / is nearing 100 percent (mostly due to /media).  Without  using LVM, is it going to be necessary for me to move the mount point (from /media)?
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: to switch, log off and change the session type
<bullgard4> Why are running 4 processes gvfsd-trash on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer but on another only 1?
<ActionParsnip> PokerFacePenguin: edit fstab some, or use symlinks to spread the data
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: if you prefer gdm i think you need: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<PokerFacePenguin> ActionParsnip: thanks
<urban_ryoga> how do i change the rights to my files back to a normal user? When i transfered data to my external I use sudo.
<carpii> sudo chown username.username * -R
<SunnyDP> chown roxxxx
<carpii> but first, cd to the directory because its recursive
<vigge_sWe> hai
<urban_ryoga> carpii: so just do it from the root of my external?
<ActionParsnip> urban_ryoga: run the chown command in the directory containing the files, if there are subfolders you will need -R (chown -R <username> /path/to/top/folder
<vigge_sWe> how do I use WPA2 enterprise with PEAP and TKIP?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | vigge_sWe
<ubottu> vigge_sWe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[TK]D-Fender> ActionParsnip: Thanks again, I'm making a note to memorize that.
<carpii> urban, just open terminal and cd into your /myfiles or whatever
<pinheiro> hey guys is there an email adress i can aply for a joob that is ouside the scope of the jobs ofered in the ubunto page?
<carpii> i just mean, dont run it from the root of your drive because bad things will happen :p
<ActionParsnip> !ot | pinheiro
<pinheiro> or is it beter to send an email to mark
<ubottu> pinheiro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<urban_ryoga> carpii: yeah i can imagine
<jorn> whats the location of the bash script that starts the enviorment?
<wallunit> Is there a package conatining the artwiz fonts for ubuntu intrepid?
<adamwitt> nice
<adamwitt> an Ubuntu channel
<adamwitt> hello everyone
<jorn> hi adamwitt
<TheDeadSerious> hey folks, can anyone give me a hint on where the autostart settings from system->preferences->sessions are stored on the file system? i can't login to gnome and i guess that it has something to do with a wrong autostart app
<adamwitt> so heres the thing
 * zaggynl waves
<vigge_sWe> why do you need to do everything manually in linux?
<carpii> what do you mean manually?
<ActionParsnip> jorn: ~/.bashrc
<jorn> why not vigge_sWe way more control
<adamwitt> I am a Windows man, and have a windows laptop, and I'm running Linux in a Virtual Box
<zaggynl> it's linux, not windows
<vigge_sWe> editing all files manually for installing some stuff etc
<zaggynl> started as a server/hobby os, not desktop os
<jorn> thx ActionParsnip
<adamwitt> ive never used linux before so im a complete noob
<carpii> some people prefer to have more control
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: installing stuff in windows is manual too
<adamwitt> im in the DOS bit
<vigge_sWe> and how do I use apt-get where the internet isn't working?
<adamwitt> trying to get buntu started
<adamwitt> anyone know how i would do so?
<nike95> hi
<TheDeadSerious> adamwitt: tried installing?
<adamwitt> deadserious - i think its installed
<Jazzinghen1> I cannot boot Ubuntu Live 8.10 on my PC...
<adamwitt> hang ong
<adamwitt> ok, this is what i did
<adamwitt> i downloaded and ran the Linux & Rails 2.2.2 Turnkey setup
<vigge_sWe> so I'll need the wpasupplicant?
<ubuntuuser> Hello
<jorn> does anyone knows how i can change the facter operatingsystem to ubuntu instead of debian?
<jorn> i need this for puppet to work propperly
<adamwitt> yep ok
<adamwitt> so i have
<adamwitt> Ubuntu 8.04.2
<adamwitt> is what i have somewhere in my virutal box
<adamwitt> but i can only see the console DOS prompt thingy
<scizzo-> adamwitt: what exactly are you trying to do?
<scizzo-> adamwitt: would help a little to know
<adamwitt> Ok, sorry, ill give a run down...
<vigge_sWe> the manual is for ubuntu 6.10, does it matter?
<bullgard4> Why are running 4 processes gvfsd-trash on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer but on another only 1?
<scizzo-> vigge_sWe: which manual?
<vigge_sWe> the wpa howto
<adamwitt> I am on windows, developing a Ruby on Rails app. I have learned that linux is better than windows for developing a RoR app.
<vigge_sWe> on how to install wpasupplicant etc
<adamwitt> So I downloaded VirtualBox, and Linux Rails Turnkey Application. And am now running both.
<adamwitt> It came with Ubuntu.
<scizzo-> vigge_sWe: hmmm should be updated information about that somewhere
<adamwitt> But I am at the DOS prompt of the linux window.
<ezerhoden> bash prompt :)
<adamwitt> and have no idea what commands to use, as ive never used linux before in my life
<scizzo-> adamwitt: never heard of that release really
<adamwitt> Bash prompt*, thanks.
<scizzo-> ezerhoden: terminal
<scizzo-> ezerhoden: bash is a shell
<adamwitt> shell
<adamwitt> yes, thats the word im lookin for
<adamwitt> I'm in the shell console
<adamwitt> What do I type in to boot up ubuntu?
<jorn> lol adamwitt dos promt of linux :D
<adamwitt> :P
<scizzo-> jorn: dont laugh.....I said that at the begining also
<adamwitt> I am 100% new to linux, bare with me :P
<adamwitt> at least i am making an effort!
<jorn> sure no problem :-) everyone had to learn it some way or another :)
<mick02> adamwitt don't mind them but please don't use your return key as punctuation
<adamwitt> Point taken.
<jorn> true it makes it hard to read :)
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: you can use your install cd to install packages from if your www is down but they will be old.
<adamwitt> Ok, so, now that we have my context all out of the way / laughed at....how do I get Ubuntu up and kicking?
<jorn> insert live cd and start installation
<scizzo-> adamwitt: I am sorry but I am not sure what version of ubuntu or anything like that.....that you have downloaded
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: did you install a minimal version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> adamwitt: you want to install ubntu? or what?
<adamwitt> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/appliances/core
<adamwitt> Thats what ive got
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: you can install the supplicant off the install cd, or turn or wpa, get stuff installed and then re-enable. Or just use a wired connection til you get on your feet
<adamwitt> which i got from this: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/appliances/rails
<Alterios> try typing startx
<adamwitt> "command not found"
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: that doesn't seem to come with a GUI
<ubuntuuser> How can I dualboot Ubuntu 8.10 and Ubuntu 8.10 encrypted?
<adamwitt> dumb question warning: Isn't Ubuntu a GUI?
<SunnyDP> ubuntuuser: you need LVM
<hbekel> adamwitt: besides, while your distro is based on ubuntu its not ubuntu, so maybe you'd be better off reading your distributions dicumentation
<SunnyDP> adamwith
<SunnyDP> ubuntu is debian
<SunnyDP> modded
<SunnyDP> is debian a gui ????
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: well, you install the GUI on top. you don't have one installed.
<ActionParsnip> adamwitt: the server edition doesnt come with an x server by default
<ubuntuuser> shall i use the same /boot directory?
<SunnyDP> action :D:D:D thats right
<erUSUL> adamwitt: turnkey linux does not have nothing to do with ubuntu... we can not help you here
<adamwitt> ahh
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: debian is a distro of linux
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: metacity is a gui to gnome DE
<adamwitt> erUSUL - the turnkey came wit Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: what you have is very minimal. you'll have to install X to get a GUI.
<adamwitt> Ah, ok
<jorn> i would advice you to just reinstall the machine
<adamwitt> why reinstall?
<jorn> and use the latest ubuntu cd
<[TK]D-Fender> adamwitt: I see nothing on there that indicates what the base distro is.
<SunnyDP> yeah why ?>
<ActionParsnip> adamwitt: if you install ubuntu-desktop you wil get all the stuff for a desktop system
<[TK]D-Fender> nvm, I'm blind :)
<scizzo-> adamwitt: what happens if you type: d-i
<jorn> installing x is maybe to hard. I just based on what you said earlyer:"linux dos promt"
<adamwitt> Might be the time to remind everyone that I'm running Linux out of Virtual Box on my Windows laptop, purely for the purpose of developing a Rails application.
<mick02> adamwitt if I were you I'd run Wubi from your Windows machine. It installs a "virtual" Ubuntu installation on your Windows machine
<illissius`> hello peoples.
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: sure, but apparently you want a gui
<adamwitt> d-i = command not found
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: type this (including the word 'type'):  type apt-get
<illissius`> if i have an ext3 filesystem with some bad blocks in it, and i know which ones they are, anyone know how i can find out which files they're in?
<ActionParsnip> adamwitt: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Alterios> the problem he may run into in WUBI is that his devices may not all be supported
<TheDeadSerious_> adamwitt: you might as well install plain ubuntu 8.10 and setup the rails stack on your own. check out this for install instructions: http://blog.olszowka.de/2009/01/22/setting-up-the-whole-rails-stack-from-a-single-debian-meta-package/
<adamwitt> user/bin/apt-get
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: then use the command above to install ubuntu-desktop
<prince_jammys> just checking to see how minimal your turnkey thing is
<bullgard4> Why are running 4 processes gvfsd-trash on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer but on another only 1?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: have you got multiple users logged in?
<adamwitt> couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: No.
<adamwitt> ok, so lets forget i want a GUI
<bigdaddy0522> I have a question.  How do you burn mp3 files to a DATA CD without it auto organizing it for you.  I want the tracks in specific order but when i go to burn them it will not allow me to put them in the order i want
<adamwitt> I am going to go hardcore linux geek now
<adamwitt> fuk GUIs
<adamwitt> they suk
<vigge_sWe> so there is no 1-click config? We don't have access to network info
<adamwitt> ok, so with that out the way
<ActionParsnip> adamwitt: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-gte install ubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot2> adamwitt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigge_sWe> we only get username and pass, that's it
<[TK]D-Fender> bigdaddy0522: On a data CD there is no concept of "order"
<scizzo-> oooo
<[TK]D-Fender> bigdaddy0522: they are just files.
<scizzo-> adamwitt: this is using tasksel
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: there is network-manager which allows configuration of the network settings
<SunnyDP> :P
<scizzo-> adamwitt: the old debian install stuff.....
<bigdaddy0522> TK so i can not organize the files into the "order" i want with out making folders etc etc.
<vigge_sWe> ActionParsnip: sorry, ubuntu has no support for TKIP it seems, and needs hellalot of config
<scizzo-> adamwitt: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<vigge_sWe> I already tried all in the list
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: its not something i use, I dont even use wpa as its such a faff
<vigge_sWe> WPA, wep, LEAP, PEAP, w/e
<scizzo-> adamwitt: I would suggest you have a little looky there...to see if it can help you in anyway to get started with the installation
<TheDeadSerious_> adamwitt: what you've got there is an appliance for deploying rails apps. i think what you'd really want is a setup for developing them first, so you really will need a UI
<alfio> weeeee ciao a tutti
<Alterios> bigdaddy: if you rename the files with the track number in the front of the name it will organize them by name
<vigge_sWe> I read on google that the TKIP driver costs $19, which I wont pay
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: you can configure wep easily
<Alterios> then they will be in track order
<adamwitt> DeadSerious - Im devving in windows
<alfio> ce qualcuno ke mi aiuta
<adamwitt> windows GUI is easily understandable to me
<TheDeadSerious_> so why do you want that rails appliance?
<adamwitt> Im used toit
<Pici> !it | alfio
<ubottu> alfio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vigge_sWe> ActionParsnip: , this is WPA2 enterprise+PEAP+TKIP
<Alterios> or you can save a playlist file to the same directory and use that to play the files
<spl0it> my graphics in X simply stopped working yesterday - I've been trying various adjustments to my xorg and nvidia driver install and all I get is the same result, generic monitor 800x600, and when I load the nvidia-settings tool it says I'm not using the driver - I confirmed the driver installed properly - can anyone please point me in the right direction?? head -> wall = true;
<ShackTiDe> Hi all. Can somebody tell me what is creating the following folders upon first login Desktop, Document, Public, Music, Pictures, Video, Templates ? (Ubuntu or Gnome) And how can I modify this?
<adamwitt> DeadSerious - because im getting segmentation faults in windows when i try to run it and dont know why - they came out of nowehre... long story, cant find the bug, so trying in linux...
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: i have no experince of those
<adamwitt> jeez this chat moves fast o.o
<ActionParsnip> ShackTiDe: /etc/skel
<bigdaddy0522> Alterious: with the playlist file is that the same as m3u, or whatever.
<prince_jammys> adamwitt: you'll have an easier time getting the full ubuntu installer and running on a gui.
<Alterios> yes
<blackjak> hello
<blackjak> would u please tell me a WLAN manager
<vigge_sWe> Eh, I'll better format again and run 100% windows, because I need internet for my schoolwork
<ShackTiDe> ActionParsnip: The are not in /etc/skel
<TheDeadSerious_> adamwitt: you'll have no fun at all setting up a connection to your development directory on windows and making that run on the linux machine with rails. youll have to mess with port forwarding and such
<blackjak> I forgot its name
<ActionParsnip> ShackTiDe: lt me get the folder
<blackjak> the first letter was
<blackjak> W
<bigdaddy0522> Alterious: so i just put all the files onto disc, then have the playlist on the disc as well saved to the order i wish.  will my car stereo be able to play this playlist file, as it is mp3 compat.
<blackjak> wici or something like that
<Alterios> bigdaddy: to make it foolproof open the tracks in a media player in order and save the playlist to the same folder as the tracks so it will always work
<ackbahr> Hi I tried changing a volume mount point via "right-click > properties > volumes" but I messed it up (I put the absolute path whereas it was expecting the relative one), so now I can't mount this volume, so I can't access this windows again! I tried looking in /etc/fstab, but no trace of my mistake here.... Can someone help?
<ShackTiDe> ActionParsip: This is Domain login. Nothing is copied from /etc/skel. Already tried this.
<ShackTiDe> ActionParsnip: This is ubuntu 8.10
<icewaterman> does anyone know how i can do find -iname *.pdf -exec rm '{}' \; and find -iname *.doc -exec rm '{}' \;  in one command?
<spl0it> hmm seems that when X is loading, i'm getting this error message: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) - considering the nvidia installer said it worked - any suggestions on what steps I can take to remedy this problem?
<Kazulu_> hello all users of this site of IRC
<icewaterman> because running two commands seems to be overkill, i have however been unsuccessful at using a more complex regular expression (which doesnt seem to be supported)
<TheDeadSerious_> adamwitt: if you really want to stick with windows, you should rather try to get rails running on that. will be easier to setup than the combined linux/windows thingy
<prince_jammys> icewaterman: test with 'echo': find . \( -iname '*.pdf' -o -iname '*.doc' \) -exec echo rm {} \;
<prince_jammys> icewaterman: remove the echo if the output looks correct
<icewaterman> prince_jammys: grrml, how am i supposed to know that i should escape the brackets...
<Alterios> bigdaddy: it may depending on the player
<Alterios> most players use the ID3 tags though
<prince_jammys> icewaterman: they are special to the shell. you need to pass them as literals to find command
<zxd> hi
<Alterios> so you need to make sure those are straight and it should play them fine
<zxd> i can;'t find  industrial-cursor-theme on ubuntu
<zxd> it's on debian
<zxd> but not ubuntu
<sakhi> I have installed ubuntu 8.10, how do I upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 without re-installing?
<ActionParsnip> ShackTiDe: theres a script /etc/profile which runs stuff in /etc/profile.d/ but otherwise i'm unsure, try websearching
<ActionParsnip> zxd: then download the theme from the place you get it for, for debian and apply it to ubuntu
<zxd> ActionParsnip, the thing is i've seen the cursor before in ubuntu , maybe it's named under a different package name
<sakhi> I have installed ubuntu 8.04, how do I upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 without re-installing? sorry for the previous message
<icewaterman> prince_jammys: ok, now it works.
<icewaterman> thx
<Alterios> zxd: if you get the .deb files from Debian it should work fine in Ubuntu. The theme most has not been added to the latest repositories yet
<prince_jammys> icewaterman: cool
<zxd> Alterios, it has , i think it's the default
<Alterios> sakhi: type sudo apt-get upgrade in the command line
<zxd> Alterios, in ubuntu atleast is the default
<zxd> Alterios, but i am doing a boot strap installation and i dont know the package nbame
<zxd> only under debian
<Alterios> type sudo apt-get update first though
<ActionParsnip> zxd: you can install cursor themes easily, just download the theme and put it on ubuntu
<Alterios> zxd: oh I see
<ActionParsnip> !debian | Alterios
<ubottu> Alterios: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ptitebulle> bonjour à tous
<zxd> Alterios, do you know the name of the default mice theme in ubuntu
<Alterios> zxd: I misunderstood and thought you were trying to install just a package on a fully running system. sorry
<zxd> Alterios, : FOUND IT
<Alterios> zxd: hang on and let me try and find out
<zxd> apt-cache show dmz-cursor-theme
<Alterios> sweet
<Alterios> nice
<zxd> Style neutral, scalable cursor theme This package contains the DMZ cursor themes, which are derived from the *Industrial theme*!
<ActionParsnip> wtg :)
<Alterios> forgot about the apt-cache
 * ActionParsnip wishes more people would use apt-cache
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me, How to enable compiz desktop effects. When i do, right click on desktop and change desktop background -> Visual effects -> normal. It gives a error that "Desktop effects could not be enabled"????
<zxd> I think it's the same
<zxd> it's derived
<Alterios> when serching for obscure thins I usually use the ubuntu packages webpage
<ActionParsnip> Alterios: use apt-cache and you can grep to refine :)
<Sertse> hey
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: u have any ideas of my problem?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: have you installed video drivers?
<mick02> Hey folks, I've got a PC with 2 IDE hard disks in it. I've got a few websites running on one of the drives and I've got eBox running on the other. I installed eBox on the second harddrive to test it but it has overwritten my Grub file. Now when I reboot I'm not given the option to boot into my first HDD. Can anyone give me some advice on rewriting the grub file so that it sees bot drives at startup
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i have not installed any drivers?
<Sertse> I'm doing a minimal install and I want to know what's the correct order  to install so my network auto connect on login... gdm, network manager and libpam-gnomekeyring etc...
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i have not installed any drivers.
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: thats why
<Sertse> otherwise I get the case where I'm asked to type my network pass everytime I login..
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: lspci | grep -i vga
<nightrid3r> !grub mick02
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub mick02
<nightrid3r> !grub | mick02
<ubottu> mick02: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i got this 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<mick02> Cheers nightrid3r
<mads> what is it I write to update the apt-get list?
<nightrid3r> mads apt-get update
<blackjak> why I can not copy a folder?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-May/034710.html
<tekteen> blackjak: what folder are you copying?
<blackjak> its a apt folder full with icons
<helo> im'm running live2usb, and it appears (from gkrellm) to be transferring at like 30KB/s to the thumb drive...
<blackjak> art sorry
<blackjak> came out from an archive
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: looks like it uses the i810 driver which is part of a standard install, you will need to update your xorg.conf (use: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and add line to the sections you are lacking information
<JackWinter> is there a way to install a 2.6.28 kernel on k/ubuntu 8.10 ?  from backports ?
<nightrid3r> blackjak check file permissions
<tekteen> blackjak: where are you trying to copy it to?
<blackjak> how do I do that?
<spl0it> my xorg is using the config file xorg.conf.failsafe - that's why nothing is working - how do I make it load the normal file or see the others from xorg.conf??? any direction would be appreciated
<blackjak> I want to copy it here /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
<spl0it> sorry - see the others -> see the errors
<nightrid3r> blackjak rightclick then properties
<blackjak> I think it will be a lot easier to run ubuntu as a root
<helo> err... liveusb, not live2usb heh
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: backup your current xorg.conf somewhere, then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blackjak> so there will be no such stupid situations
<blackjak> how to enable root account
<nightrid3r> blackjak don't run as root, you'll fsckup your system
<blackjak> I try to log in the login screen as a root
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: it makes your system significantly less secure
<MK13> blackjak: what are u trying to do?
<nightrid3r> !root | blackjak
<ubottu> blackjak: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blackjak> but it does not let me
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i m not getting dude
<arvind_khadri> !root > blackjak
<ubottu> blackjak, please see my private message
<greenfuji> someone know how to get 8.10 to connect to the wireless network automatically on boot rather then ask for the keyring?
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: there is no root in ubuntu
<remoteCTR1> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<spl0it> actionparsnip: thanks
<bogey> there is root user
<bogey> you can "sudo su" to root if needed
<ActionParsnip> bogey: dont advise him of it
<remoteCTR1> err what was the command to tetermine the operating system?
<bogey> but why to do it
<ActionParsnip> bogey: sudo -i is advised over sudo su
<remoteCTR1> hi there ActionParsnip:)
<MK13> blackjak what are you trying to do?
<Pici> remoteCTR1: lsb_release -a
<remoteCTR1> Pici: ah yeah thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> hi remoteCTR1
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: can plz explain wat to do?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so the display sections look like those in that example
<sakhi> Alterios: apt-get upgrade will upgrade the entire OS right? not just the packages.
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: now what - simply restart and see if it uses the normal config instead of the failsafe?
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: ctrl+alt+backspace
<tekteen> sakhi: packages are the entire OS
<Alterios> sakhi: yes it will
<ActionParsnip> sakhi: the OS is made up of packages, so they are one and the same thing
<Alterios> it will take a long time but when it finishes you will restart to a brand new 8.10 if all went well
<prince_jammys> well, he may be asking whether it'll do a distro upgrade
<Alterios> without losing your stuff
<laku> What do I need to install to get the cube working? Wasn't it something like" Advanced Desktop Settings"
<phantasam> compiz
<prince_jammys> laku: you probably have it installed already
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i can update git to the latest version on ubuntu?
<sakhi> tekteen: Alterios ActionParsnip thanks, working on it as we chat.
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: the same result unfortunately - it simply says at the top of the log file its using the failsafe conf file
<tekteen> phantasam: compix is installed
<phantasam> and advanced desktop efects
<bonhoffer> i have been using the package manager, but need the newest
 * OwNeR está away; Almoço - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<prince_jammys> !away > OwNeR
<ubottu> OwNeR, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> laku: assuming you have installed 3d video drivers: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
 * OwNeR retornou do away; Almoço - duração[30s] -=[Cyber]=-
<louis> kde is better for 3d effects!
<phantasam> no
<phantasam> not even close
<spl0it> I disagree louis
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: i'd read through: dmesg | less     to see whats going on
<bonhoffer> should i uninstall via package manager?
<louis> me I have some problems with gnome
<bonhoffer> then by source
<ActionParsnip> louis: both have advantages, if one was better, no one would use the other
<louis> but with kde it's better
<laku> Thanks!
<erUSUL> !away | OwNeR
<ubottu> OwNeR: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: do i need to fill section "monitor and screen" also or just have to edit section "Device"
<indian_munnda> ?
<ActionParsnip> louis: neither is better, its individual, you may think its better, spl0it disagrees
<phantasam> kde 3 is good stable,kde 4 is realy bad brakes all the time,crashes
<louis> ok
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: the video "device" the monitor section and screen section will all need populating similar to that example in that guide
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, doesnt sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work?
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: can I priv. message you a potential cause (Error msg) from the log?
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: just pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> !paste | spl0it
<ubottu> spl0it: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: actually there are only 3 sections in that file but the example u gave me ,consists more section. thats why confused.
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118838/
<nightrid3r> is it possible to get desktop effects working on an SIS771/671 video card
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: thats because intrepid has less xorg.conf lines due to things like keyboard and mouse being handled by HAL
<louis> I have xubuntu and when I enter in my desktop, network manager always demand me the code to acces the "Bottom drawer of key"
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: so is it enough if i fill on those 3 sections?
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: or i have to put all of them which are in that example
<louis> How to stop it?
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: ok you have the 180.x nvidia driver but the nvidia kernel cannot load as yu havent installed and compiled the nvidia-source for the 180 driver
<arvind_khadri> nightrid3r, google about it
<phantasam> louis: you use wireless and xubuntu?
<rootrot> I need to design birthday invatatoins for my nephews birthday party,what would a good program be?
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: apt-cache search nvidia | grep 180
<vvk-> what should be the easiest way to 'burn' Seagate's SeaTools to USB memory stick using ubuntu 8.10? The Sys -> Admin -> Create USB boot disk option doesn't accept the .iso Seagate is providing.
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: k thanks
<arvind_khadri> rootrot, gimp
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: yesjust the 3 sections, video card, monitor then display which brings the 2 together with some settings
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: ok i m doing that. Anyways thank you very much. :)
<prince_jammys> rootrot: check out inkscape
<rootrot> #inkscape
<rootrot> prince_jammys: thanks,
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: there's no nvidia driver numbers in any of the results (had to remove 180) to get results - what am I looking for here the nvidia-kernel-source?
<prince_jammys> rootrot: there's many other possibilities. inkscape is a good one.
<ActionParsnip> nightrid3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=2
<vvk-> top
<nightrid3r> ActionParsnip thank
<bond> hello
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-kernel-source
<bond> is there a mobile phone channel on freenode?
<sarmisak> is it true that debian has released a 5.0 version?
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: ask in #debian
<sarmisak> ok
<mikeshollen> Hey, I've got 8.04 installed on a Dell Latitude with a 2GHz Pentium M with 256MB of ram, and it always runs at 100% CPU even though it doesn't seem to be maxed out with the ram use, any ideas why?
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: The only option I have is nvidia-kernel-source, is it possible I need to modify my apt settings to pull from another source?
<Myrtti> bond: huh?
<Myrtti> bond: oh, right, nvm
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: i have that in my standard repos. try sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: run top for a while and watch it
<phantasam> mikeshollen: install ubuntu 8.04.2
<linny1> ive recently rented a dedicated server with ubutnu 8.04 installed im connecting using the companys reccomended protocol using software called nx client by nomachine im havig trouble emptying the trash i via nautilus the option is greyed out is there a command i can run via ssh to empty this ?
<Elda> How do I turn off the obnoxious beep noise that is made by Xchat, or the console if I hit backspace one too many times?
<sarmisak> Elda: did you try system > preferences > sound > system sounds?
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: still nothing, running hardy, btw..
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: i think in hardy its nvidia-glx you'll want, what video card is it?
<Elda> I dont see a specific "system sounds" box
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: geforce 8800GT
<mikeshollen> actionparsnip what do you mean run top?  the monitor on the bar?
<sarmisak> Elda: look at 'Sounds' tab
<mikeshollen> i'm running that and it's how I noticed my CPU seems high all the time
<ActionParsnip> Elda: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Workk1> hi
<arvind_khadri> mikeshollen, in a terminal type top
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: its a terminal command
<Alterios> Elda: If I am thinking of the right beep it is a "post code" that is designed to let you know if a key is stuck
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: I've been using the nvidia driver from the nvidia website just by downloading and installing the new version every couple of months to remain up to date
<mikeshollen> ok
<arvind_khadri> !terminal > mikeshollen
<ubottu> mikeshollen, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: tr: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Workk1> any expert here
<Alterios> I don't think there is a way to disable it
<Workk1> i need a help!
<Elda> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<Wunderbar> problem with my wifi connection- entered the right key code but I can't connect- the only conflict I can think of is irssi/bitlbee
<ActionParsnip> Elda: if you blacklist the module too it will never come back
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: done - try another restart?
<Wunderbar> anyone ever had a similar problem
<Elda> No idea how to do this :>
<Alterios> wow, learned something new
<eraggo_> how many different !-commands this channel have?
<ActionParsnip> Elda: sudo echo "blacklist pcspkr" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Elda> mann too the rescue!  I think at least
<Elda> oh okey that works too
<Elda> Thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: try gksudo nvidia-settings
<mikeshollen> Xorg takes up about 72% of CPU and Gnome-system-mo takes up 22%
<mikeshollen> with everything else taking up very small amounts
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Workk1
<ubottu> Workk1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: yeah man go for it
<Renfie|d> I know this is a stupid question, but Google didn't answer it. I've added Jaunty lines to my sources list for one package that I want from there. How do I ensure that none of the rest of the packages are upgraded to Jaunty versions?
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: 'You do not appear to be running the nvidia driver, etc..'
<spl0it> let me reboot and see if any of the errors change
<linny1>  ive recently rented a dedicated server with ubutnu 8.04 installed im connecting using the companys reccomended protocol using software called nx client by nomachine im havig trouble emptying the trash i via nautilus the option is greyed out is there a command i can run via ssh to empty this ?
<Myrtti> Renfie|d: you don't. Check if you can install it some other way
<arvind_khadri> Renfie|d, you shouldnt do that....
<dk> hey i am trying to create database as said in this tutorial http://drupal.org/getting-started/5/install/create-database/mysql     but when i run the 1st command i get the message:  connect to server at localhost failed
<dk> can anyone help me in that
<arvind_khadri> dk, first run mysql -u root -p
<mikeshollen> So why is Xorg taking up so much CPU time?
<Renfie|d> Ok, what other way is there to install a later version of a package that isn't available in Jaunty?
<Workk1> I AM USING XCHAT
<ActionParsnip> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Workk1> I CAN'T SEE ANY OPTION FOR ANY PROXY ?
<Renfie|d> er I mean isn't available in Intrepid.
<Workk1> ANY1 HERE TO HELP ME?
<Pici> Workk1: Only if you lose the caps.
<Myrtti> Renfie|d: check if you can find the package from PPA's?
<Workk1> ok
<Renfie|d> Myrtti PPA?
<arvind_khadri> Renfie|d, you can compile from the source or use the PPA's
<arvind_khadri> !ppa | Renfie|d
<ubottu> Renfie|d: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Renfie|d> Oh.
<Workk1> actually its looking so different on ubuntu... on windows i can use it so easily
<dk> arvind_khadri; its saying access denied for user
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i did that editing to the file, do i need to restart or something?
<Myrtti> Workk1: do you have xchat-gnome or xchat?
<Elda> ActionParsnip, so in typing sudo echo "blacklist pcspkr" will add that to my file without having to open it up in gedit and add it myself Im guessing?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: save the file and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<TimothyA2> how does one zip multiple files and directories recusrively in the CLI?
<arvind_khadri> dk, you need to have mysql-server installed...
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: Ok
<n8tuser> Renfie|d -> jaunty discussion is on #ubuntu+1
<Alterios> workk1: try searching on packages.ubuntu.com and change your distro version below the search box
<ActionParsnip> Elda: yeah echo >> adds the line to the end of the file
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: thanks! working great now - you're my hero :)
<ActionParsnip> Elda: same kinda deal
<arvind_khadri> dk, are you using mysql on a stand alone system?
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: cool
<Workk1> i am using xchat gnome
<Renfie|d> n8tuser I don't want to use Jaunty, just this one package.
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: you were using intrepid drivers
<Wunderbar> lol at xchat gnome
<arvind_khadri> dk, and it would be better if you ask #mysql
<dk> arvind_khadri; yes...i installed it just now
<Workk1> Myrtti: : I am using xchat gnome
<Elda> ActionParsnip, that is nice.  Thank you again :D
<Wunderbar> I tried using that a couple of weeks ago
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: those numbered ones are usually for intrepid
<ActionParsnip> elda np man
<Myrtti> Workk1: xchat-gnome is a totally different app than xchat, that's why it looks different from what in Windows
<arvind_khadri> dk, then you need to have mysql-server-5.0
<Wunderbar> horrible experience
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: hmm okay - good to know
<Workk1> well, am getting use too for this ubuntu
<OwNeR> [erUSUL]: =0
<dk> arvind_khadri; yes...i installed mysql-server-5.0
<Workk1> so i decided to start from graphical interface
<n8tuser> Renfie|d -> newer packages is not guaranteed to be backward compatible
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: jaunty is out soon so if you upgrade you'll be on the usual stuff
<Myrtti> Workk1: xchat is graphical as well
<arvind_khadri> dk, then use the command i gave you ... you will be prompted for a password after installation...
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: perfect - thanks again
<Renfie|d> n8tuser I understand.
<Workk1> yesterday i got this gnome Xchat.... i don't see any tab for any proxy etc.. or protocol field for irc?
<ActionParsnip> Workk1: could try one of the many other clients
<Myrtti> Workk1: if you've used xchat in Windows and now how to use that, then uninstall xchat-gnome and install xchat instead.
<dk> arvind_khadri; i had installed it previously since i couldnt remember the username and password
<Elda> sudo apt-get install xchat is your friend :D
<Workk1> Myrtti: i am using dual boot windows with ubuntu
<dk> arvind_khadri; i reinstalled it again now...but it didnt ask me any username and password
<Myrtti> Workk1: makes no difference
<Wunderbar> ok guys, problem connecting via wifi, but wired connection works fine- only thing that's changed since yesterday is that I was using bitlbee with irssi and now Im not
<Elda> Workk1, which version of windows?  It doesn't really matter or affect linux but I am curious
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<meow> sudo apt-get install newlife ? :d
<ActionParsnip> !clients
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clients
<reel_> hi, is there a player in linux that resumes DVD playback after the DVD has been taken out and inserted once again  ?
<arvind_k> dk, mysql -u root -p
<n8tuser> Wunderbar -> are you trying both wifi and wired same time? dont do it -- unless you know how to modify the routing table
<Elda> E: Couldn't find package newlife ;)
<arvind_k> dk, you would be prompted for a password...enter the one you gave when you installed the server
<dk> arvind_khadri; i got it...thank you
<Wunderbar> noth, I've since turned off wifi- but it's annoying I have to stay in one room when I need to be in another where my books are...
<arvind_k> dk, np :)
<ActionParsnip> reel_: i know what you mean but i'm not sure, you could check the settings of your current media players to see what they can do
<Workk1> Myrtti:  i am using win xp
<Wunderbar> n8tuser- do you have any idea what the solution is?? any help would be much appreciated
<Elda> Wunderbar, why would you turn off wifi if doing so is an inconvenience?
<hbekel> reel_: smplayer claims to do that
<Elda> I thought linux was supposed to be about that type of thing :>
<Workk1> Myrtti: yesterday i installed this ubuntu its my first experience on linux machine
<Wunderbar> because it won't allow me to connect
<n8tuser> Wunderbar -> first is check if your wifi drivers is loaded and okay, post the results of  sudo lshw -C network
<reel_> ah thank you, I will have a look.
<Workk1> on windows machine i am using mirc
<Elda> Oh :>
<Myrtti> Workk1: oh.
<ActionParsnip> Workk1: yuk @ mirc
<Elda> What wireless card are you using?
<Elda> yeah mirc is evil :>
<Workk1> on this Xchat version that i am using... i can't see any options tab like the 1 we have in mirc etc
<Elda> Stupid annoying donation message xD
<ActionParsnip> mind you I use pidgin which isnt much better
<Elda> Besides xchat is much more elegant
<Workk1> Myrtti:  Elda... tell me what to do
<Elda> Workk1,  how to install xchat you mean?
<Elda> if so just do on the command line sudo apt-get install xchat
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Workk1> Elda: it in add/remove program etc
<perlsyntax> how do i get the animations to work on ubuntu 8.10?
<Workk1> it was like builtin in ubuntu
<Elda> Workk1, are you working from XP or Ubuntu ?
<Workk1> i only installed it and its visible in internet options etc
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: can you clarify "animations" please
<perlsyntax> how do i do that?
<Workk1> Elda: i am on ubuntu but i have xp as well on the same machine
<perlsyntax> i check it
<perlsyntax> but i tnot working.
<perlsyntax> not
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: what do you mean by "animations"?? Animated GIFs, a video of some stop motion??
<Wunderbar> *-network
<Wunderbar>        description: Wireless interface
<Wunderbar>        product: BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<Wunderbar>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<Wunderbar>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot2> Wunderbar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wunderbar>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<Elda> Workk1, It should not matter... the OSes are private from one another.  So what you do with ONE does not affect the other
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Wunderbar
<ubottu> Wunderbar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Workk1> its a dual boot... you can either boot from xp or  you can boot to ubuntu
<perlsyntax> i talking qbout the compiz-setting.
<Elda> Wunderbar, you need to get ndiswrapper more likely than not
<cvk77> !broadcom > Wunderbar
<ubottu> Wunderbar, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: then i'd ask in #compiz
 * Elda has a broadcom :>
<Pici> Workk1: The program xchat-gnome leaves some features to be desired.  You've been asked to try to install the package 'xchat' instead. Please try that first.
<ActionParsnip> Elda: there a weird and wonderful thing for BC43xx cards
<Workk1> Elda:  now i need to know steps to get those options in this xchat that i am using as i mentioned earlier in my chat
<n8tuser> broadcom 43xx is infamous for hard to make work on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> broadcom sucks
<Workk1> Elda: options like proxy or protocol fields etc
<Elda> Workk1, I have no idea.  Sorry
<Workk1> Pici: i see
<Workk1> now tell me how to get that version which you are talking about
<Wunderbar> apologies for the flood, was anyone able to see the problem- obviously that's with wireless disabled
<n8tuser> Wunderbar -> first is check if your wifi drivers is loaded and okay, post the results of  sudo lshw -C network  <-- post in pastebin
<Pici> Workk1: Either find it with Synatpic in System>Administration. Or just type: sudo apt-get install xchat    on a terminal.
<Elda> I got lucky... there was a web page dedicated to getting it to work with my lappy this time around (my Toshiba and HP laptops were another story completely though >.<)
<Wunderbar> silly question but 'pastebin'??
<Workk1> Pici: SHALL I type it in command prompt of windows called terminal interface
<Workk1> ???
<tekteen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dk> hey i am not able to install drupal..i am facing problems...can anyone help
<Workk1> sorry of ubuntu
<mikeshollen> Can anyone tell me why Xorg is taking up 3/4s of my CPU on a 2GHz machine?
<Elda> Wunderbar, if you have a dell1501 this can help you xD http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<Pici> Workk1: Not in Windows, in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<Workk1> yes i mean ubuntu let me try that command
<Wunderbar> not a dell- a thinkpa
<Workk1> hold on Pici
<Wunderbar> d
<mikeshollen> action: how can I look at the exact release, I downloaded the minimal install CD for 8.04
<Elda> Well google your thinkpad version and see if it work?
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: lsb_release -c
<mikeshollen> action: because I had trouble installing it with the Live CD whenever I got the the GUI
<Elda> Or I can if you'd like
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: actually do -a
<Nero-Wolf> Okay... anyone able to answer a Java question in 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: tab complete my name too ;)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Nero-Wolf
<ubottu> Nero-Wolf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nero-Wolf> ... ow... okay...
<mikeshollen> 8.04.2
<Nero-Wolf> Is there a specific reason the Add/Remove Applications menu won't let me select the Sun Java 6 Plugin?
<Wunderbar> is there a good reason why using bitlbee or irssi would cause me to lose my wifi connection?
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: are you fully updated?
<Nero-Wolf> I've installed the actual Sun Java 6 package... and I'm assuming that comes without the plugin...
<Wunderbar> that's the real question that Im asking
<Myrtti> Wunderbar: no
<mikeshollen> action: i ran the update manager, and it didn't find anything else
<Workk1> Pici:
<Elda> Wunderbar, I don't think a program would cause you to *lose* your connection
<rip_> hey guys trying to set up a raid.  have the dumb little built in raid controller on the mobo.  have it set to raid 1, in windows it's recognized as one drive, but in linux... it shows 2 as if they aren't on a raid.  help?
<Workk1> i need to talk to you in PVT
<Pici> Workk1: go ahead
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: it does but i think you have to symlink it to your browsers plugin folder
<ar1nd4m> Nero: iits sun-java6-plugin I think
<Nero-Wolf> I can't check the checkbox.
<Nero-Wolf> And I tried to apt-get it and apt-get tells me the package doesn't exist in the repo.
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: if you are using a 64bit linux, you wil need nspluginwrapper to run the 32bit flash
<Nero-Wolf> ... are you kidding?
<Nero-Wolf> :(  That's lame.
<Elda> Really?
<Nero-Wolf> So... there's like 30 more steps I have to do to get Java6 running in FF?
<Elda> I guess I got lucky then in that I had to download ndiswrapper to get my wireless working xD
<mikeshollen> actionparsnip: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: if you are running 64bit linux install icedtea and it runs 64bit java pretty good
<unclemike> made a live usb...my bois has usb fdd usb hdd usb Ls120 and usb cdrom....witch do i want
<idioteque> anyone have a bright idea on how to copy files over DAAP?
<Nero-Wolf> ActionParsnip: One problem with that...
<unclemike> its a usb stick
<Nero-Wolf> LogMeIn doesn't run.
<Nero-Wolf> Well, I should correct that...
<Nero-Wolf> I log into my desktop box at home, and it loads a single screenshot at a time.
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nero-Wolf> That's my biggest problem right now.
<zxd> hi
<Nero-Wolf> Been trying to get Java6 installed so that'll stop breaking.
<zxd> where is the guide about creating packages
<Pici> !newpackage | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: ive not used that, i'd use ssh instead
<zxd> i want to create a package that just list a few dependencies on other packages and some config files to put here and there
<Nero-Wolf> ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: securre shell
<rootrot> is there anyway to benchmark in ubuntu?
<ccchatzilla> Hi, can you configure Gnome (or X) so that a different keyboard shortcut can be used instead of Ctrl-C for copying into the clipboard? I couldn't find the option to do that in System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts, and Google has not helped
<Nero-Wolf> From a Ubuntu box to a Windows XP box?
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: gives you a command line interface to your system
<ActionParsnip> ooh to xp i wouldnt know
<leonardoalt> how can i put a .deb package in ubuntu repos?
<tof_> #xbins
<Nero-Wolf> Heh... LogMeIn is complete desktop control of the target system that has the systray client running on it.
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: you can install rdesktop and rdp over as long as you have remote desktop installed
<Pici> !newpackage | leonardoalt take a look
<ubottu> leonardoalt take a look: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Nero-Wolf> ActionParsnip: I would, if my firewall wasn't set on "paranoid".  :)
<Nero-Wolf> Or rather, the firewall at home.
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: then just allow the one port through
<Nero-Wolf> Tried that...
<carpii> why would you use logmeinrescue when youve got vnc ?
<keyton> can someone tell me what does it mean allow_other in fstab
<Nero-Wolf> carpii: Windows XP Box.
<carpii> you can run vnc server on windows
<Nero-Wolf> I know that.
<leonardoalt> Thank you ubottu
<carpii> kk, i just caught last bit of conversation ;)
<danfg> is there much of a performance difference between ubuntu and ubuntu x64 for server stuff like running apache, mysql, postgresql?
<Nero-Wolf> DD-WRT > Linksys WRT54G > Set to "Paranoid".
<Nero-Wolf> Still can't get to my box at home, heh.
<Nero-Wolf> LMI works, though.  Strangely...
<sely> !
<keyton> can someone tell me what does it mean allow_other in fstab i cant find explanation
<danfg> does it make any sense to install ubuntu on a server with 2 GB RAM?
<danfg> oops i meant ubuntu x64
<Pici> danfg: Sure, why not?
<DenYO> hello people
<danfg> Pici: sorry, i meant ubuntu x64
<Nero-Wolf> carpii: I'd debated on running a VNC server on the desktop at home, but I don't think it'll let me, heh.
<danfg> Pici: will there be a performance advantage/hit from using ubuntu x64 instead of regular ubuntu?
<carpii> why not?
<carpii> i use vnc server on windows server
<Nero-Wolf> Again, firewall at home.
<Pici> danfg: Oh, some proprietary applications do not yet offer good 64bit compatibility, but if you're just using it for a server (i.e, no graphical environment) then by all means, go for it.
<Nero-Wolf> Let me try opening the port again...
<carpii> ah right, yea
<carpii> you have remote access to the firewall ?
<carpii> i dont get why its a problem then :)
<Nero-Wolf> carpii: For some reason, even when I open the RDP port to my windows box and have the permissions set properly, it doesn't want to connect.
<danfg> Pici: but will it be better/worse for performance of stuff like apache and mysql/postgresql?
<Nero-Wolf> Actually... now that I think about it, avast might be blocking it...
<carpii> have you got windows firewall turned on too?
<Nero-Wolf> No.
<Nero-Wolf> Oh hell no.
<carpii> heh
<hwilde> hi can anyone confirm or deny this repo is down or gone:   W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<Nero-Wolf> >:|  A thousand violent deaths await the programmer who introduces himself to me with the phrase "I programmed the Windows XP Firewall!"
<carpii> what port are you opening ?
<Nero-Wolf> Wait one.
<Pici> danfg: You shouldnt have any performance hit at all. I would think you'd get better performance with those apps, but I've not done or seen any comparisons.
<mikeshollen> actionparsnip: I ran those commands and then ran top, still 73% CPU for Xorg and %22 for Gnome-System-mo
<Nero-Wolf> 3389
<DenYO> ñóêà
<carpii> hm
<Nero-Wolf> carpii: Wikipedia lists that as the main RDP port for Windows.
<carpii> isnt that remote desktop, rather than vnc ?
<Nero-Wolf> Yeah... that's what I'm trying to do... I'm here at work on my Ubuntu box, and I want to RDP to my home box.
<Pici> hwilde: Neither probably. Launchpad introduced the ability to sign PPAs recently, which would result in the error that you see now.  Let me see if I can find a link on how to fix.
<Nero-Wolf> :)
<blackjak> hello
<bullgard4> I cannot find a man gnome-settings-daemon. Where is a manual for gnome-settings-daemon available?
<carpii> ah right
<akarasulu> Hi all, seems like the last kernel update 2.6.27-12 broke some nvidia hardware drivers
<Bolin> I just installed ubuntu on my desktop and get "error 21" from grub when its loading on startup.. what should i do=
<Nero-Wolf> Meh, let me try checking the firewall again...
<Bolin> ?
<carpii> sorry i thought you had a seperate vnc server installed ont he windows box
<akarasulu> FYI this is on hardy
<Nero-Wolf> Oh, no.  :p
<Nero-Wolf> I -wish- I had that kind of spare hardware.
<akarasulu> I fell back to an earlier kernel but wanted to let yall know
<bullgard4> Bolin: Google for Grub error 21.
<carpii> i seem to recall some problems accessing XP boxes via RDP even in a lan environment. I assumed it was because they were on XP home and so remote desktop they have to mess about creating an invitation etc
<Nero-Wolf> Hmm... well... that would help.
<carpii> whereas for windows server you can just remote in
<Nero-Wolf> carpii: No, even in XP home, it's as simple as telling Windows to allow incoming RDP connections.
<Nero-Wolf> My Computer >Properties > Remote Access
<DenYO> folk , prompt address else what-thread Pirk
<carpii> ah right, its been a while since i used xp home now
<Nero-Wolf> :)  This is what happens when you spend too many years on a Windows environment.
<Nero-Wolf> Hehe.
<carpii> :)
<carpii> or rather
<carpii> :(
<Nero-Wolf> I know, right?
<Nero-Wolf> Trying to go with Ubuntu seriously now.
<Nero-Wolf> The only thing I'm keeping Windows for these days is for games.
<Nero-Wolf> I still don't trust WINE to run Gears of War...
<carpii> i ditched windows a year ago, but i keep vista on a laptop for the sole reason so i can use MS Money
<blackjak> guys does anyone a Wireless manager with W letter in his name?
<carpii> but im trying to write a replacement for it, slow going tho :/
<blackjak> one guy said it to me but I forgot the name
<hwilde> Pici, so, i updated my local updater, and it is expecting a key, but that launchpad repo is older so it does not have a key available.  Am I interpreting right?
<Nero-Wolf> Yeah.  I thought the other money apps available for GNOME were fairly good...
<Pici> hwilde: I can't seem to find the link I was looking for, but the PPA that you are using for that repo should have instructions on it... i.e: https://launchpad.net/~projectname/+archive/ppa
<Nero-Wolf> Of course, I'm not doing any kind of investing or anything, so I suppose that helps.
<carpii> ah theyre all a bit basic for my needs. i need small business stuff
<Nero-Wolf> Oh, yeah.
<Pici> hwilde: More like: That project just got a key, but your system doesn't know about it yet.
<Nero-Wolf> GLWT.  lol.
<Nero-Wolf> :P
<hwilde> Pici, doh
<Nero-Wolf> ... bugger.  I hope I didn't just kill my router.
<Nero-Wolf> Bugger, bugger, bugger.
<antpet> amis
<carpii> oh dear
<Nero-Wolf> ... I think I just boned it.  Lovely.
<Nero-Wolf> :(
<keyton> how can i deny mount of Xp partiton with system files, i have two partition of ntfs file system , one XP and one Docuemnts. documents is properly mounted and can be found in fstab and mtab , but Xp partitition isnt there
<hwilde> Pici, i manually upgraded to OOv3.0 with deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<Nero-Wolf> *sigh*  That router was on its last legs anyways...
<keyton> how can i deny mount of Xp partiton with system files, i have two partition of ntfs file system , one XP and one Docuemnts. documents is properly mounted and can be found in fstab and mtab , but Xp partitition isnt there, but is mounted
<Workk1> Pici:  check  you pvt
<carpii> keyton, deny mount? i dont understand
<Pici> hwilde: https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<keyton> i don wana ubuntu mess with my files where is Xp system
<carpii> so why mount it in the first place?
<keyton> carpi, undestund now
<carpii> yeah i think so, i thought you were talking about remote samba mounts :p
<carpii> i think i need sleep. im scatterbrain today
<keyton> carpii, any idea ???
<carpii> keyton, its not in fstab or in mtab ?
<keyton> carpii, no she isn't
<carpii> where is it being mounted to?
<Nero-Wolf> Hunh.  I think the firewall is sending me to the wrong computer...
<hmw> After years I just lost some data from a NTFS USB HD, luckily I lost nothing important. Bought the drive some weeks ago (it has 5 yrs of guarantee), so I think, it was some sort of logical error. Is it possible, that the linux NTFS drivers were the cause of the error, or do you think, they are stable, and I should look for the reason elsewhere?
<Nero-Wolf> Wierd.
<keyton> carpii, media
<mikeshollen> Actionparsnip: I figured it out.  In the bios of the Dell Latitude c640 I'm working with, there's an option for automatic processor speed, or max performance.  I set to max, and the CPU use went way down for those programs.  Must have been limiting the processor speed for battery life.
<carpii> i seem to recall some xml file you can edit to stop it being mounted
<keyton> caprii, can yoou tell me wahat xml files
<carpii> im not sure yet, looking...
<keyton> carpii, ok
<carpii> was it in your fstab at one point?
<carpii> and you removed it?
<Sylphid|work> is anyone aware of any network asset tracking database / diagramming FOSS?
<keyton> carpii, xp patition isn't in fstab or mtab but is mounted
<carpii> keyton, and it wasnt in fstab ever?
<MarcoPau> hello, can I use jaunty alpha 4 on a pendrive?
<Nero-Wolf> Meh... I'll fix it later...
<keyton> carpii, no , but i need to know what does it mean allow_other in fstab
<LaGeek> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<djc___> I can find stuff on google, but I am looking for a few 'off the cuff' responses to: "Why Ubuntu? (And not Fedora, Suse, Debian, etc)"
<Andry_WorkZ> please, i'd need some urgent help, cause after have enabled bicubic filter, now i have black blocks all over the screen and I cant see what i'm doing
<quibbler> MarcoPau: in #ubuntu+1 is discussions about Jaunty
<MarcoPau> quibbler: thank you
<Photoguy> For some reason, Wine isn't opening exe files anymore.  I click on the exe, and it just sits there, I can hear it working (the hard drive) but it doesn't open the program.
<Xrm123> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/options line 19: ignoring bad line starting with 'rawr'
<Bolin> bullgard4: i looked around but didn't find anything that helped me
<Alterios> djc: I have found that Ubuntu has fantastic hardware support and is easy for beginners to use from the initial install. I have introduced several people to Linux using Ubuntu and the support community associated with it.
<myownserver> Hey, what is it called to connect to your Ubuntu machine using terminal?
<Xrm123> anyone know what it means?
<Seedso> myownserver: ssh/
<hmw> Andry_WorkZ you could try killing X for getting into the login screen and select another "session" like "failsafe gnome" for disabling the stuff again
<keyton> how can i deny mount of Xp partiton with system files, i have two partition of ntfs file system , one XP and one Docuemnts. documents is properly mounted and can be found in fstab and mtab , but Xp partitition isnt in fstab or mtab and is mounted
<Photoguy> For some reason, Wine isn't opening exe files anymore.  I click on the exe, and it just sits there, I can hear it working (the hard drive) but it doesn't open the program.  Any ideas?
<djc_> I can find stuff on google, but I am looking for a few 'off the cuff' responses to: "Why Ubuntu? (And not Fedora, Suse, Debian, etc)"
<keyton> how can i deny mount of Xp partiton with system files, i have two partition of ntfs file system , one XP and one Docuemnts. documents is properly mounted and can be found in fstab and mtab , but Xp partitition isnt in fstab or mtab and it's mounted
<hwilde> Pici, wow, that was unnecessarily painful :)  but I got it fixed.
<djc_> Photoguy, what is this 'click' you speak of. open a term window, and run 'wine <path to>/<program>.exe'
<Seedso> photoguy: run it in the terminal and look what the error is
<Jack_Sparrow> keyton Please slow down the repeating and re-phrase your question into something better.
<Photoguy> djc_:  yes It opens the wine process
<hmw> djc_ you can usually start programs in wine by simply double clicking them
<Andry_WorkZ> hmw: It seems I cant use graphic mode now, I should go back to terminal
<myownserver> djc_: Fedora uses KDE, which I've personally found more limiting than Ubuntu.
<Andry_WorkZ> how do I do that?
<hwilde> keyton, if it is not in fstab, it will not be mounted on boot.
<hmw> Andry_WorkZ you can kill X by pressing CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<Photoguy> seedso, what's the command?
<jschoolc> how can you determine the current shell for a user?
<djc_> re: wine Im kidding, I know that ($window manager) can do that.. Im a cli person
<joaopinto> djc_, for such a debatable question why Ubuntu instead of X, better asking on #ubuntu-offtopic
<myownserver> djc_: KDE is in some ways easier for people new to Linux, but it didn't have near what I needed.
<djc_> myownserver, WM is irrelevant, I prefer WindowMaker
<Seedso> Photoguy: ssh -2cl username ip/domain
<carpii> keyton, i just remembered. The xml file i mentioned was to stop it adding icons in kde. its not relevant, sorry
<Seedso> photoguy: ssh has to be installed
<Photoguy> Seedso, wrong person :)
<djc_> mainly becuase it gets the heck out f my way and lets me open full screen term windows
<keyton> caprii, ok np
<carpii> try sudo unmount /media/windows   then sudo mount -a
<carpii> see if it comes back
<Bolin> maybe someone can help me out? getting Grub error 21 on boot after installation. I have looked around using google and most of the answers i found was to check the /boot/grub/menu.1st file but how can i access the file when the system wont boot?
<Xrm123> hi, i keep getting this error when trying to run modprobe "WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/options line 19: ignoring bad line starting with 'rawr'" does anyone know what it means?
<djc_> I dont need menu bars and file 'icons'
<carpii> change 'windows' to whatever its called
<arvind_khadri> !grub > Bolin
<ubottu> Bolin, please see my private message
<hmw> bolin: use a live cd
<hwilde> djc_, icewm is nice and lightweight.  and easy to install
<Myrtti> djc_: did you have a support question?
<Seedso> photoguy: sorry :D
<myownserver> Hey, what is it called to connect to your Ubuntu machine using terminal?
<hmw> bolin: your drive is probably referred to by stuff like /dev/hda1 or sdXX. Hint: use the UUID instead.
<`Matir> myownserver, ssh
<Pici> myownserver: ssh is the prefered method.
<Photoguy> Seedso, nor problem
<djc_> Im currently on Fedora 7, and I'm considering swithcing to something else instead of updating to 10. Ubuntu is on the shortlist of options.. just wondering what the advantages are, from the perspective of someone using it
<Seedso> photoguy: wine program.exe
<Seedso> if didn;t found out yet :)
<ikonia> djc_: try them, see what you like
<hwilde> djc_, you can try the livecd without installing and see if you like it
<djc_> most of what I want to '
<djc_> most of what I want to 'try' is stuff that would probably be difficult with the livecd
<djc_> system config, package management
<shumpi> I installed LyX (frontend for latech) using the Add/remove button in Ubuntu, but LyX doesn't show up.
<shumpi> whY?
<ikonia> djc_: all do-able on a livecd
<Andry_WorkZ> hmw: ok, i didnt know that one, but when it reloads it does the same thing
<kattollikisd> how can I remove complete a package of my PC "sudo apt-get purge remove <the name of the program>" ?
<djc_> shubuntu, probably it didnt 'install' itself into whatever wm you are using.. open a term and just type 'LyX'
<sakhi_> kbye
<hmw> djc___ i went back to ubuntu from fedora, because my fedora often "lost" some capabilities (things stopped working for no apparent reason). Other positive thing about ubuntu is the higher number of stuff you can use out of the box. in my opinion, it is a little more easy on your nerves, than fedora, except you like using the shell.
<shumpi> OK, WILL TRY, THX
<hmw> Andry_WorkZ when the login screen comes up (i hope you dont have autologin), compiz is not yet loaded.
<bullgard4> Bolin: See for example http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:WrfehpHJxoUJ:www.pendrivelinux.com/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/+%22Grub+error+21%22&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=de&lr=lang_en
<djc_> hmw, hrm.. what are the differences between ubuntu and debian?
<hmw> djc___ no idea. i only used ubuntu, fedora and LFS in recent times.
<shumpi> worked! thx!
<Workk1> hmw:  can i ask you some thing
<shumpi> What is a wrn?
<hmw> Workk1: most probably, but how could I know that?
<hmw> Workk1: btw. you just asked me something :-)=)
<Workk1> when i installed my ubuntu, it reserved my drive 4GB
<djc_> hmw, well.. maybe I will download the dvd and play with it... got a new HD for my machine..
<myownserver> How do I connect via SSH from a Windows machine?  What app do I use?
<Workk1> but the setup was of only 700 OR 800 MB i guess
<hmw> djc___ i guess, you will like ubuntu.
<hmw> myownserver get "putty"
<carpii> myownserver, you need an ssh client, like secureCRT or maybe putty
<myownserver> Thank you.
<shumpi> thanks a bundle, saved me lots of headscratching time..
 * djc_ baffles why someone would want to sit at a windows machine and ssh to *nix
<djc_> instead of sitting at the *nix machine
<Workk1> hmw: ubuntu took my 4GB drive space
<carpii> maybe the unix machine is 500 miles away?
<Workk1> but the setup was of 700MB
<myownserver> djc_: Because my primary machine uses software and hardware I cannot use on Linux.
<djc_> so use a local *nix machine
<djc_> ah
<quibbler> djc_: chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mac> win afs wornf
<carpii> it always baffles me why people dont answer a question but instead try to persude them to do something they didnt want to do ;)
<hmw> Workk1 you usually download updates after a fresh install, and most probably will install more apps, too. If the partition would be 700MB, you couldnt use the system after a very short while. About the 4GB - this much is quite a nice amount of disk space for ubuntu, so that you can play arount quite much wihtout getting into out-of-disk-space situations. Next time, do the partitioning manually.
<mac> 뭐라씨부렁되고있냐
<djc_> quibbler, someone die and make you god of irc?
<mac> 뭐라씨부렁
<mac> ㅜㅜ
<mac> ^^
<Workk1> hmw:  i see
<mac> ㅡㅡ
<mac> ㅏㅣ
<Workk1> hmw:  see at the moment i am download a software updates for my ubuntu coz from yesterday i am getting some thing like new thing available etc
<hmw> Workk1 - its quite easy. you need a partition as "swap" (roughly around 1GB) and at least 2GB for the root file sys ("/")
<Workk1> its of 234MB in size
<w33d5> i'm looking for a clean BASH script to RENAME mp3s to ARTIST - TITLE (ALBUM) and then move them to $TARGETDIR    does anyone have any suggestions?
<remoteCTR1> can anyone please tell me with what apt resolves names? cos nslookup n stuff works fine, i can ping but apt tells me it cannot resolve names?
<bullgard4> Why are running 4 processes gvfsd-trash on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer but on another only 1?
<Myrtti> hmw: the minimum is the amount of RAM, because if it's less, hibernate won't work
<djc_> remoteCTR1, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hmw> Workk1 - you might like this: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<quibbler> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Workk1> hmw:  tell me some thing.. like the commands in fedora core etc we use... do we have the same commands for ubuntu too
<Joker_-_> remoteCTR1: if it says: could not resolve DNS name, your problem is probably your DNS server (wich would most likely not be set)
<hmw> Myrtti - uh?? hibernating uses swap? thats quite cool, didnt know. now i know, why it crashes! lol
<Workk1> hmw:  sure i'ma gonna check it
<quibbler> !ko | mac
<ubottu> mac: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Elda> What are these programs that everyone gets which tell you your cpu consumption?
<alchemist1> I just installed Wubi on my Compaq Presario, and when I boot to it, I get BusyBox for some reason.
<raqphil_mad> #ubuntu-es
<Myrtti> hmw: hibernation == write what's in RAM to disk and power off
<hmw> Workk1 - almost. you dont have yum but apt: "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE"
<Seedso> Elda: System monitor
<Oripor> So, I just installed the new Kubuntu... I was under the impression the Desktop Special Effects were build in (i.e 3D Cube) and ready to use after install??? I guess i'm completely wrong?
<hmw> Myrtti i know what it is, but as a dumb win user, i didnt think about, how linux would do such a thing. win writes to a special file on the C: drive by default.
<Workk1> hmw: actually from switching from windows machine to this linux sub type ubuntu its kinda hard
<Workk1> but i am hoping for good :)
<Myrtti> hmw: yup. but now you know where it writes that data :-)
<myownserver> Wow, what the heck?  Which version of Putty do I need?
<carpii> workk, its hard for everyone ;)  it gets easier as you become more familiar with it
<hmw> Workk1 i didnt expirience that. to me ubuntu seems quite easy (i know some stuff about linux, admitted). if you use ubuntu for some weeks, you might even like the "feel" of the GUI more than win's.
<anTiX> what's a good ftp-client with gui for gnome? gftp just keeps crashing for me...
<erUSUL> anTiX: filezilla
<myownserver> anTiX: ProFTPD
<Workk1> hmw:  i installed this ubuntu on atomatic mode i don't know what you call in in linux jargon
<joaopinto> anTiX, naitulus
<Myrtti> anTiX: your File manager can do FTP as well
<Joker_-_> Oripor: in ubuntu, it is. so My guess would be that it is integrated or "built-in" in kubuntu aswell. You might have to configure it to your will tho.
<Myrtti> anTiX: ie. nautilus
<joaopinto> myownserver, proftpd is not a client...
<myownserver> anTiX: Using GADMIN-PROFTPD
<hmw> Workk1 - i dont know either. *g*
<remoteCTR1> djc_ Joker_-_ errr as said i can ping and all, only apt isnt working, resolv.conf returns just what it should, i can basically do anything except apt-get update or install and wget
<Joker_-_> Oripor: if you dont have 3d accelleration enabled, it wont work
<myownserver> erUSUL: Filezilla isn't for Linux . . . .
<Oripor> Joker_-_: Where do I even go to enable the 3D Cube or see if I can?
<Workk1> hmw: lolz from yesterday i was and still struggling for getting proxies in this version
<anTiX> thanks for all tips! I'll try nautilus first
<erUSUL> myownserver: it is
<Joker_-_> remoteCTR1: I'm clueless
<alchemist1> why does Wubi always take me to a command-line?
<erUSUL> !info filezilla | myownserver
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<Workk1> but some1 a kind to me told me that Xchat Gnome don't have those options so try out simple Xchat program
<myownserver> That's an FTP client, not server.
<raqphil_mad> how can I use this programm with channels of the Mirc?
<remoteCTR1> Joker_-_: thanks tho...
<myownserver> Woops, did he ask for a Client?
<Workk1> so i am waiting for my download to finish then i'll install it to see if it has those protocol and proxy fields
<erUSUL> myownserver: anTiX asked for an ftp-client
<remoteCTR1> Pici: are you there, dude?
<myownserver> erUSUL.  My bad.
<Myrtti> raqphil_mad: huh?
<raqphil_mad> yes...
<Workk1> remoteCTR1:  Pici is lil' busy in his work
<raqphil_mad> i've been using the mirc for windows
<Workk1> he'll be around here in some time
<remoteCTR1> Workk1: oh i see, didnt mean to disturb..
<w33d5> i'm looking for a clean BASH script to RENAME mp3s to ARTIST - TITLE (ALBUM) and then move them to $TARGETDIR    does anyone have any suggestions?
<raqphil_mad> now i have the ubuntu and i've installed Xchat
<raqphil_mad> but i cant find the channel i used to connect to
<hmw> Workk1 - you might want to apt-get stuff like "ntfs-config", themes from art.gnome.org, apt-get the pack "fusion-icon", and "mplayer" / "mplayer gui" (plays virtually any vid).
<raqphil_mad> and i dont know how to find it
<Joker_-_> Oripor: look for compizConfig manager
<carpii> w33d5, a bash script, or you mean some software you can run from terminal ?
<Myrtti> raqphil_mad: do you remember which network it was?
<Joker_-_> Oripor: it should be in your menu
<w33d5> looking for anything from the terminal
<Workk1> remoteCTR1:  lolz its NP :) actually he told me that he's gonna do his work so he excused me for lil' so i thought to let you know too :)
<Seedso> w33d, perl
<betapi> my ubuntu home server crashed and it brought down my wife's life support system
<raqphil_mad> it was a spanish network ya.com
<hmw> Workk1 - when searching for "winamp" in synaptics, you will find a winamp clone. vlc player is also very good.
<myownserver> !SSH
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<raqphil_mad> and in there a special one
<Workk1> hmw:  sure i'd love to experience such things.. but thing cunning me is getting proxy and protocol field in Xchat first
<carpii> w33d5, do  apt-cache search id3 | grep edit
<carpii> im sure theres plenty of term id3 editors
<Myrtti> w33d5: id3ren
<Workk1> hmw:  lol it will then relax me to have my grip and experience or explore ubuntu step wise :)
<Myrtti> !info id3ren
<ubottu> id3ren (source: id3ren): id3 tagger and renamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1b0-6 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 124 kB
<alchemist1> Why does Wubi take me to a BusyBox command-line?
<hmw> Workk1 - i use pidgin for IRC (when using ubuntu), because its already on the basic install
<Workk1> hmw:  well thanks for reminding me some thing :)
<carpii> also id3v2, id3tool, etc
<remoteCTR1> Workk1: hehe thanks that is very nice of you:) solved it already btw...:)
<deathtech> Hello all! Im trying to get my Dell Latitude D630 working when docked . Everything seems fine aside from the display. When docked, i see the console booting, but once X Starts, it uses the laptop display, versus the external one. I can do a ctrl+alt+F1 , and it goes to console mode, on the external monitor, but cant seem to get X to pick up the switch, anyone know any tips/tricks  ?
<Workk1> hmw:  i used it yesterday pidgin
<Workk1> hmw:  but it was not connecting to irc
<remoteCTR1> Joker_-_: it was an mdns entry in nsswitch.conf that i removed, now it works
<Workk1> it was very hard for me to understand it though i was able to log on to my MSN account
<hmw> Workk1 - do you need some unusual settings for your inet connection? i never needed a proxy for IRC
<Joker_-_> remoteCTR1: playing with config files is always a dangerous thing, wich I strongly encourage ;)
<quibbler> raqphil_mad: was it about java scripting?
<SuperMT> How would I remove all of the things that xubuntu-desktop installed ?
<SuperMT> I didn't like it
<erUSUL> Myrtti: spanish network--> probably irchispano
<Joker_-_> remoteCTR1: glad it worked out for you.
<Myrtti> deathtech: have you looked up things about "xrandr"?
<Workk1> hmw:  you don't know :) some freaky OPs on undernet etc used to block me
<Myrtti> erUSUL: could you help him?
<remoteCTR1> Joker_-_: well if you wanna build an it infrastructure you will hardly avoid tinkering arround in config files:D
<Workk1> We had fight on main channel that OP banned me
<hmw> Workk1 - aah, here it comes *g*
<erUSUL> Myrtti: it is already asking on my channel ;P
<Myrtti> erUSUL: excellent
<bullgard4> Why are running 4 processes gvfsd-trash on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer but on another only 1?
<SuperMT> I tried "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop" and it only removed a 42 KB file
<Workk1> so with the help of proxy i can rejoin my channel :)
<Scutum> hi Im trying to install skype but I get an error saying "Error: Dependency is notstisfiable: libqt4-core"
<Joker_-_> remoteCTR1: have a dev server to test before you screw things in production environment ;)
<Scutum> any ideas?
<betapi> !ko | alchemist1
<ubottu> alchemist1: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<deathtech> Myrtti : No, i will go check it out though :)
<Workk1> hmw:  you getting the reason why i am looking for proxy :)
<alchemist1> why would I need korean help?
<Myrtti> betapi: stop fooling around
<hmw> Workk1 - get another IP and behave in the future
<Joker_-_> alchemist1: we all need korean help at a certain point ;)
<betapi> Myrtti, he's spamming me in PM with korean characters
<Workk1> hmw:  its not like that
<Workk1> hmw:  that OP started some personal prob with me
<Elda> Workk1, trying to get into a Korean game? ;)
<zendo> Hi. Before installation I wanted to try out ubuntu 8.10 live version, but I have WEIRD problem with network. I'm using wired internet with router. Ubuntu connects to internet everything is fine except that i can only access www.google.com and nothing else!! I found some suggestions for fixing this problem here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418144) but it didnt work. Can someone please tell me how to fix this?
<SuperMT> Also, is it possible to get that scroll wheel like in windows ?
<carpii> ah cmon, we dont really wanna hear about your argument with some unknown op
<myownserver> What's the trick to open a text document on a windows PC via SSH connection?
<SuperMT> I mean.. when you click the scroll wheel in , the little circle comes up
<SuperMT> and you can move it up/down/left/right
<SuperMT> to scroll for you
<remoteCTR1> Joker_-_: well basically it used to work just fine, the nessessity to screw emerged out of the above problem;)
<myownserver> Gedit obviously won't work.
<carpii> myownserver, you ssh to the linux box and open the editor inside the ssh term
<Elda> SuperMT, I know what you are talking about, but I think this is more about getting the software/drivers for that :>
<Workk1> Elda:  do you understand korean :)
<Scutum>  Im trying to install skype but I get an error saying "Error: Dependency is notstisfiable: libqt4-core"
<Elda> Workk1, nope sorry :>  I use altavista+babelfish
<Workk1> lolz i don't know how to play korean game
<carpii> myownserver, try something like    nano filename
<myownserver> carpii: What editor is that?
<hmw> zendo: can you ping out to the internet? try "ping ist.org" and then (if failed) "ping 212.69.162.25"
<myownserver> Gotcha.
<deathtech> Myrtti : This XrandR Extension will allow me to swap the Xserver's Display from the internal laptop to the external attached dock monitor ?
<SuperMT> Elda: why in the hell wouldn't it come with the OS
<Workk1> Elda:  i love gaming
<carpii> myownserver, theres lots. nano is one of the more user freindly,     CTRL-O to save,   CTRL-X to quit
<Myrtti> deathtech: very probably
<quibbler> Scutum: how are you installing skype?
<alchemist1> does anyone know how I can get the GUI up if Wubi keeps taking me to a busybox command-line?  If I cannot get this working, the users of my network will not be very happy.
<lasivian> if I have both wifi and ethernet how can I tell which one is being used?
<maki> hi all
<Workk1> you know i have 98GTX plus graphics card
<SuperMT> Elda: or perhaps it's the GUi
<ikonia> lasivian: check your routes
<lasivian> both are connected but the ethernet is much faster, however the icon in gnome shows wifi
<hmw> lasivian - look to the kernel routing table - type "route" in a shell window
<ikonia> lasivian: if they both have the same default route - they will likley take your networking down
<Scutum> I tried both ways with the command line then I downloaded the app and double click it
<Elda> SuperMT, it may be there but keep in mind Ubuntu is a NON FOR PROFIT project which is made to work basically on all computers, but for the extra stuff you have to do it yourself :P
<Workk1> have you played Gearz of War 2
<lasivian> thanks
<ikonia> Workk1: why ?
<Elda> Workk1, not so much
<maki> anyone from edubuntu server circles knows if edubuntu 8.10 works x300 thin client?
<zendo> hmw: for trying only that command I would need to reboot, boot up live session again, and come here... it has some problem with tcp window size but cannot fix it
<betapi> Myrtti: if someone were spamming you in PM in korean, would you not think directing them to the korean help channel correct?
<ikonia> maki: should do
<Myrtti> Workk1: let's keep this channel for support questions, please
<^Cheeky> hi installed the lastest eclipse version by downloading from the site, how can i add it to my applications menu and give it a category ?
<SuperMT> Elda: a scroll type thing is going to break computers?
<maki> ikonia: really ?
<Workk1> well, atleast if you like to play game you should have a good 3D graphics card
<Myrtti> betapi: no?
<ikonia> maki: think so
<betapi> Myrtti: why not? :\
<Joker_-_> myownserver: alternate method (for .doc, xls or anything else than plain text): sftp (ie: filezilla), download file, play with it, upload it back, thank you come again?
<Elda> SuperMT, no but by the same token is it even necessary to get a base function of the OS?
<hmw> zendo - do you have DSL (ADSL, XDSL)? if yes, your problem is the "MTU Size"
<Myrtti> betapi: I'd ask them to stop first...
<Workk1> Myrtti:  sure...
<SuperMT> Yes
<lasivian> hrrm, there is only one default gateway listed, neither ethernet nor wifi show a gateway
<Workk1> Myrtti:  :) NP
<Elda> SuperMT, the difference between this and windows is that you have to do some of the stuff yourself :P
<maki> ikonia: will try, but i think the driver only works on 7.04
<betapi> Myrtti: its hard to get a word in edgewise with mountains of spam characters scrolling down
<ikonia> maki: what driver ?
<hmw> zendo: asked in another way: do you have PPPoE
<zendo> hmw: I think so. So can you please tell me how to fix that MTU size?
<SuperMT> I'm not running my res at a super high res so everyone's page fits in the browswer window
<SuperMT> yet the text is tiny
<Elda> SuperMT, not to say that you won't be able to get it done but there are TONS of guides for doing most anything you could want.
<Elda> Then change your font size
<maki> ikonia: the x300 thin client driver
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: are you talking about ctrl+ scroll wheel mouse?
<ikonia> maki: pretty sure it's in the later kernels and stable too
<woum> hi, has anyone an idea which process is permanently accessing my harddisk. Whenever I boot into Ubuntu the lamp starts flickering and never stops - even after hours.
<maki> ikonia: the problem is that it is proprietary
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: You want me to try "ctrl + scroll wheel click" ?
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: nope, wheel "roll"
<carpii> woum, open terminal and type 'top'. make sure its not using a lot of swap space
<ikonia> maki: oh, not the open one - try it
<hmw> zendo: only in principle, depends on your router/firewall. you need to tell it, to use 8 bytes less than 1500 for one ethernet frame, due to 8 bytes PPPoE overhead. Google for "MTU Size problem" or tell me more details about your home network
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: it zooms in and out in a webpage. characters will be bigger or smaller
<Workk1> Elda:  let me ask   you some thing important
<zendo> hmw: I dont think I do. I really am not sure. This is not my pc and all I know is it has wire connection with router and ubuntu connects automatically wiht no problem... sorry I cannot explain better
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: no, that's for text.  I was talkign about scrolling up and down.
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: thats a standard feature in all browsers, even IE
<Elda> Workk1, sure.... not sure if I can help though.  I am a novice user in Linux myself
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: the little white/black mouse thing in Windows
<Workk1> Elda:  today when i booted my system to ubuntu it gave me 3 times errors
<SuperMT> that points up ^ and down
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: oh, guess I should try to answer questions I havent read :P
<Elda> Workk1, yeah that is over my head
<Workk1> Elda:  it was like operation failure etc
<SuperMT> and you can gradualy drag it up and down for the scroll speed
<SuperMT> or to left/right
<Workk1> and it game me 2 choices like dskclean etc
<Elda> Workk1, well google?
<Workk1> then i did a trick to enter in to recovery mode and then i was able to run this ubuntu
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: what? black and white mouse that you drag? sry I dont follow you
<Royall> Is there a difference between Data DVD-Rs and other DVD-Rs? Because Brasero is calling my blank DVD-R a "Data disk" and refusing to burn a video on it.
<Nero-Wolf> Brb...
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: are you talking about the scroll bars?
<Veratyr9> hey guys trying to set up a raid.  have the dumb little built in raid controller on the mobo.  have it set to raid 1, in windows it's recognized as one drive, but in linux... it shows 2 as if they aren't on a raid.  help?
<Workk1> Thanks God my download finishes.. OOOH boi OOOh boi now i can install Xchat :)
<ikonia> Veratyr9: that's called "fakeraid"
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: perhaps a screen shot would help ?
<Jeruvy> !fakeraid | Veratyr9
<ubottu> Veratyr9: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> Veratyr9: it's a terrible technology, poor support in linux
<Elda> SuperMT is talking about how you can click down on the middle mouse button and get that button that comes up that allows you to move your mouse around and scroll by doing so in respect to where you clicked the middle mouse button
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: I dont think so, I'm screened in a remote ssh console
<Veratyr9> ikonia: yea i can tell :-( alright looks like i have some reading to do, thanks
<hmw> Veratyr9: almost every onboard RAID is "pseudo raid" - it is in fact a software solution, so linux shows you exactly, what you have: no real RAID at all. You need to use LVM for doing RAID (logical volumes manager)
<SuperMT> oh
<Veratyr9> hmw: yea exactly
<ubuntu1> Good day to everybody
<Joker_-_> superMT: what are you trying to do and what doesnt work as you expect it to?
<SuperMT> Elda: correct
<hmw> Veratyr9 - thats totally normal. get a real raid controller, unless you want raid for security (not performance9
<Joker_-_> Elda: Oh, right
<lasivian> if I have wifi and ethernet connecting to the same network and "route" only shows one gateway under "default" is there any way to tell which interface is being used?
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: I hate that feature lol
<Veratyr9> hmw: its on the list of things to get when theres a spare paycheck.  i hate this onboard crap
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: shrug
<hmw> Veratyr9 yeah, onboard shall die *g* especially those dumb "raid" controllers.
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: tastes arent to discuss tho. I never tryed to get that thing in linux, but iirc, it's usually provided by mouse drivers.
<RickX> can someone tell me when you can specify CLI install when installing from the alternate CD?
<zendo> hmw: do you think that if I find some MTU size value with (sudo ifconfig eth0 1400) I should stop at it and put that command int /etc/rc.d/rc.local ?
<Atherton> does the latest Ubuntu support ext4?
<hanasaki> what is the syntax to ssh to a box on a port other than 22?
<lasivian> hanasaki: ssh -p port# ip
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: you could always map the middle button click to a function that would then capture the mouse moovements and scroll the documents according to it...
<InvaderZim> So, I've been running Xubuntu on an ancient Gateway I had originally designed to run Windows NT.  I love it.  It was my first foray into Linux and it was quite painless.  Now I'm tempted to put Ubuntu on the Compaq desktop running Vista Home Premium.  I want to dual boot.  How much of the Hard Drive should I use for Ubuntu?  Also, I heard that dual booting Ubuntu and Vista may mess up Vista if you aren't careful.  Is this true?
<Veratyr9> next question.  i've been reading (and noticing) that pulseaudio drivers aren't... exactly up to par.  specifically serious lag in skype.  interstingly enough, none of the other sound options in skype work.  any thoughts? and i read a horror story about uninstalling pulse, true?
<wrd> hey , somebody here that can help me solve a no brainer? i need to make an ftp mirror, for ubuntu packages. for an installer loaded via tftp :), is there a nice howto , how the ftp file structure shall look like
<lasivian> hoorah, I was useful finally!
<hmw> zendo - i am uncertain, sounds like a workable idea. but i think there is some entry in /etc/sysconfig or something like that, where you can configure your interfaces. i dont know exactly, sorry.
<^Cheeky> hi, i was using transmissions .. but some how it has dissapeared from my desktop, and i used pikill transmissions and open transmissions again .. it still says its running i also did a status check in the command line, iam using ubuntu 8.10
<zendo> hmw: thanks for your help
<Joker_-_> Guy That Wanted Compiz Cube: http://thegeekylife.blogspot.com/2008/11/setting-up-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-810.html
<miha> what would be good way to set up mail redirects and mail lists (reply-to, prefix of subject).. preferrably with easy to use web interface and not too much security problems?!
<miha> any ideas?
<enquest> I'm getting adicted to the internet. And it disturbing my work ritme... So I want to open the gates to the internet at set times. However certain sites should be avaible... Is there an easy way to do this?
<enquest> addicted to news site
<InvaderZim> So, I've been running Xubuntu on an ancient Gateway I had originally designed to run Windows NT.  I love it.  It was my first foray into Linux and it was quite painless.  Now I'm tempted to put Ubuntu on the Compaq desktop running Vista Home Premium.  I want to dual boot.  How much of the Hard Drive should I use for Ubuntu?  Also, I heard that dual booting Ubuntu and Vista may mess up Vista if you aren't careful.  Is this true?
<Jeruvy> InvaderZim: the only trouble you may have is if you try to resize an existing partition.  That is always something to avoid if possible.
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: Hey I found a solution
<eraggo> enquest: block news sites from your work statuon; read news at home
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: You can do it in Firefox by typing in the address bar about:config and changing general.autoScroll to true.
<enquest> eraggo: I'm working at home
<Bolin> I cant get it to work :/ still grub error 21 on boot...
<SuperMT> OK let me see.
<InvaderZim> Jeruvy: thanks.
<Veratyr9> !grub | InvaderZim
<ubottu> InvaderZim: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enquest> so I want to block them from 9 to 17
<eraggo> enquest: ah
<enquest> how do I do that?
<ubuntu1> I face a problem with bcm4306 wireless card on HP ZV6000 b43 module: in Ubuntu 7.10 -ndiswrapper I guess it was- everything was OK. I upgraded to 8,04 and then 8.10 facing the same problem: Firefox as well as Seamonkey are VERY slow and go in timeout for instance when connecting to www.ebay.fr Even so slow that after a while I receive a message "You choose to open eBayISAPI.dll what should Firefox to with: Open or Register"! If I
<Sang_Penakluk> hiiiiiiiii
<Veratyr9> InvaderZim: thats how to fix it if you totally screw up your bootloader
<Vermicelli> I'm running Linux Mint through Wubi, and find that the wireless manager shows only a few of the signals I see in Windows (not including the one I need), and a fraction of what I get on my laptop. Is there a way to increase sensitivity?
<hmw> zendo i think you should look closer to /etc/network
<Myrtti> !mint | Vermicelli
<ubottu> Vermicelli: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Vermicelli> Myrtti: Yeah, but nobody's home there. :-P
<Myrtti> Vermicelli: sorry about that
<Jeruvy> Vermicelli: don't believe RSSI info on many windows tools, they lie :)
<Bolin> Ive checked out the GrubHowto but it still doesnt work....
<InvaderZim> Jeruvy: how do i avoid resizing an existing partition?  would that happen if i just follow the prompts on a live cd of intrepid ibex to install ubuntu on my machine already runnung vista?
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: hey, now we are talking.
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: if you can't work it out at first try, read more on it. Seem slike it works for these guys
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478418
<Vermicelli> If it's any difference, I had tried Ubuntu 8.10 the othjer day and had had the same problem.
<InvaderZim> Veratyr: thank you
<wrd> for those who might be interessted in what i am doing , i tried now copying pool dists
<Bolin> I am really new to linux also and the howtos arent that simple to understand
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: apparently you can do it for X11 (at large)
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: I couldn't click that link anyway and do any good.  I'm running mIRC in virtualbox
<Jeruvy> InvaderZim: your disk has a large 'unused' section on the disk; you have a second hard disk/usb drive/raid to play with; you forethought and preallocated a sizable chunk for ubuntu :)
<oz7t> (gnome-video-thumbnailer:7875): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_event_new_new_segment_full: assertion `start != -1' failed
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: mirc is bad, mmk?
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: No, an unscripted program is.
<cchildress> hi all. my external drives just mysteriously stopped auto-mounting. i can manually mount them, but no auto.  what might have gone wrong?
<SuperMT> besides maybe BitchX.. it had some protections already made in
<oz7t> what is the fail here in cheese (gnome-video-thumbnailer:7875): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_event_new_new_segment_full: assertion `start != -1' failed
<austin> I'm trying to install some tar.gz software, can anyone help?
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: try irssi if you want something that plainly works. And it's more scriptable than anything else I've seen to date.
<oz7t> are there somebodo there can help me?
<cchildress> austin: what are you trying to install? have you read the instructions included in the source archive?
<hmw> austin: you need to untar it (decompress)
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: anyway, I google that: "mouse middle click scroll ubuntu" and it's the first hit.
<drax2gma> Joker_-_: what about weechat? It rocks :)
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: But why loose something I already scripted all kinds of protection in to
<austin> cchildress: its songbird, i have it uncompressed, and my terminal is pointed in the file with CD....../congfigure won't work
<InvaderZim> Jeruvy: have only one HD with a good bit of room on it, computer is just like i bought it except i added ram to it.
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: just to have to redo it
<Joker_-_> drax2gma: never tryed anything else since I found IRSSI so I can't tell ;)
<drax2gma> Joker_-_: :)
<cchildress> austin: have you already run the installation commands it instructs you to perform?
<oz7t> some here there can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw things dont always need to get de-compressed, as in login or gnome themes
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > oz7t
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: to get rid of windows and closed source apps ;)
<ubottu> oz7t, please see my private message
<austin> cchildress: I don't think so....where do i find them?
<oz7t>  are there somebodo there can help me?
<hmw> austin: why did you mention, that it was tar.gz at all?? i dont know the software, maybe the README helps you
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cchildress> austin: typically they are make commands. i'd strongly suggest reading the README file that's probably in the base folder of the archive
<wemdowemd> Is there any virtualisation software from which I can run Ubuntu that is completely 'portable', i.e. does not alter the host computer? Kind of like if I converted VMware Thinkstation with VMware Thinkapp
<wemdowemd> *thinapp
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow he talked about software
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: Adolf Khlablahblha-Bey would not approv of these messages you say.
<Joker_-_> wemdowemd: by default, ubuntu live CD is exactly that
<erUSUL> oz7t: only the developer can debug that assert file a bug report
<erUSUL> |bugs | oz7t
<adrenergic> hi room....  i have Ubuntu-8.04.2, Intergraph GL2 Series A, Intel Pentium II ( 450 MHz x 2 ) .... Creative Sound Blaster 16 Wave Effects on ISA Slot....  i loaded the snd-sb16 sound module but it is not working?
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: He will send his SS on yo rear
<austin> cchildress: it doesn't give me any installation instructions, just tells me the new thigns, and some documentation
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: it's Adam, I think Markam bey? something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw that covers a broad area..  simply best to ask first what they are trying to install
<erUSUL> !bugs | oz7t
<ubottu> oz7t: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<oz7t>  ersul ok
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: Tomatoes, tuhmatoes
<wemdowemd> Joker_-_: It would be, except a) you can't save changes on it, and b) it still requires the rebooting of the target computer
<Joker_-_> SuperMT: ;)
<oz7t> ubuttu ok i try
<ashok_> Can i get some help setting up unique wallpapers for my different workspaces?
<wemdowemd> Joker_-_: What I'm thinking of might be more akin to a 'portable wubi'
<Joker_-_> wemdowemd: then you can always use the virtual box software
<Baatti> I need some help setting up my wireless internet again. Someone just came to our house and set up Comcast Digital telephone service, gave us a new modem...now my wireless driver isn't picking up any wireless connections
<Elda> bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> ashok_ /join #compiz for help with that
<miha> hey jack, so good to see yoU:)
<ashok_> thanks jack
<SuperMT> Anyway, I'm being told to remove xubuntu-desktop that I need to remove each indvidual package that was installed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<oz7t> obottu its difficult with the language hi hi
<wemdowemd> Joker_-_: Does this virtual box software require installation on the host machine?
<loller> hi, can u tell me the octal form for a+rw
<Joker_-_> wemdowemd: you could have a virtualbox (wich is a vmware port). Yes it does require an installation on host.
<ashok_> a vmware port?
<oz7t> loller ty in MC
<austin> cchildress: It says somethign about GSstreamer, that its there main media play back....must i install that?
<cchildress> austin: alright...not sure exactly where to tell you to go...but maybe i can get a copy of the archive and be more help
<Joker_-_> ashok_: wrong words, good idea ;)
<erUSUL> loller: depends on the previous status of the permissions
<ashok_> :P
<oz7t> loller try with MC
<Joker_-_> ashok_: rebuilt of vmware would be more appropriate?
<lianimator> how do I set my connection setting so I get the same IP address from my home router?
<austin> cchildress: its called songbird
<cchildress> austin: it should already be there. gstreamer is included in ubuntu afaik
<Bolin> I have used the howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto and manually set up my menu.1st where /boot is located and also where / is located.. but still i get Error 21 on bootup
<Joker_-_> ashok_: vmware-like open-source app?
<ashok_> well, comparing the performance of the two
<loller> oz7t MC?
<InvaderZim> how do i install ubuntu 8.04 without messing up my windows vista already installed?  will following the prompts on the livecd work ok or is there something specific i should do?
<ashok_> that sounds better ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bolin Would you like me to look at that
<wemdowemd> Joker_-_: It is the installation on host bit that I'm trying to avoid - otherwise virtual box and VMWare would be fine already
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow i will memorize that. But: Are there "programs" that can be installed without untarring (except .deb) at all?
<austin> cchildress: alright, so i'm still having trouble installing.  (i tryed teh .deb, but it refuses to load when i click on the icon, so i'm trying tar.gz)
<oz7t> yes thas a very good program for ubuntu
<Bolin> Jack_Sparrow: yes please... can i query you?
<Joker_-_> ashok_: thats what samba is to windows netowrk computing ;)
<xsever> Hey everyone   can anyone help me with Super Grub Disk?
<Natty> How can i upgrade ubuntu to ubuntu ultimate
<SuperMT> What the hell is Ubuntu Ultimate
<oz7t> natty stay with 8.04  thats good
<ashok_> Natty: I think you have to do a fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> Bolin yes.. or /join #Jack_Sparrow
<Flare183> !language | SuperMT
<ubottu> SuperMT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> SuperMT: a non-supported clone distro
<Joker_-_> wemdowemd: maybe you could burn your own live CD wich would mount config and /home to a usb disk?
<cchildress> austin: i'd suggest checking out what went wrong with the .deb rather than a manual install, to keep things clean on your system
<SuperMT> Flare183 ?
<Alterios_in_Win> wemdow: give me a min and i will find the link to the video that covers the exact thing you are trying to do
<Baatti> My wireless has stopped picking up signals after someone came to our house and gave us a new modem and set us up for Comcast Digital Phone Service. Wireless was previously working with the ath5k fix...I've run through the procedure to set that up again and it still won't work
<Natty> Ubuntu ultimate looks kool
<Flare183> SuperMT: Watch your language
<Natty> really kool
<austin> cchildress: alright, how do i go about chckign? i donwladed and reinstalled twice
<SuperMT> Flare183: and again ?
<xsever> I need help with Super Grub Disk  it is not being able to read my partitions
<austin> cchildress: and restarted nermerus times
<wemdowemd> Joker_-_: Running the OS from a liveCD would still require rebooting into it thoug
<ikonia> Natty: in what way do you see it different from ubuntu ?
<Natty> but i want the gamers edition
<Flare183> SuperMT: Read the rules/CoC please
<ashok_> Natty: you have to do a fresh install
<ikonia> Natty: what's in the gamers edition that you want ?
<brian98> Hi All! Any working feisty repos out there?
<cchildress> austin: you'll find that restarting your pc rarely helps linux...brb i'm checking the .deb
<Natty> Games
<jrib> brian98: festy is eol
<Alterios_in_Win> wemdowemd: http://www.revision3.com/systm/usbbooting2
<ikonia> Natty: the games are available in the ubuntu repo, just install what you want from the repo's
<ashok_> Natty: you know you can manually install games
<jrib> !upgrade | brian98
<ubottu> brian98: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<austin> cchildress: ok.  hehe restart is a thing of windows then
 * SuperMT shrugs
<Natty> That takes awhile
<Flare183> !coc > SuperMT
<ubottu> SuperMT, please see my private message
<mun> hi
<ikonia> Flare183: what is he doing ?
<brian98> I have quite a few servers running fine I don't want to upgrade, I just want to apt-get install ntp :)
<hmw> !coc > hmw
<ubottu> hmw, please see my private message
<Flare183> ikonia: He is not listening.
<Natty> it also has a cool interface
<ashok_> Natty: would you rather lose everything and start fresh? If so just download the ultimate ISO and install it
<SuperMT> ikonia: I think he is talking about a place.
<mun> i'm having problems installing Mozart on 64b, is there a way to install it using 32b on the same machine?
<ikonia> Natty: it's gnome - the same as ubuntu
<jrib> brian98: do you understand what I mean by "eol"?
<brian98> I do.
<ashok_> Natty: just grab the theme and wallpaper and whatnot, then you're set
<mJago> Frare183 <- What a jobsworth!
<xsever> CAN ANY ONE HELP?
<Templis__> Hi all! I'm looking software for java programming! Anyone?
<jrib> brian98: so why would you run servers on a distro that no longer receives security updates?
<cchildress> austin: yeah, windows has all sorts of reasons why restarting helps. typically in linux you only restart a specific service or app, not the whole machine
<brian98> jrib: If it ain't broke :)
<cchildress> austin: unless it's something really major like the kernel
<hmw> Templis__ try Eclipse
<Baatti> My wireless has stopped picking up signals after someone came to our house and gave us a new modem and set us up for Comcast Digital Phone Service. Wireless was previously working with the ath5k fix...I've run through the procedure to set that up again and it still won't work
<austin> cchildress: alright cool, so the DEB is locaed under contributed builds i think
<Veratyr9> ok so im about to do a softraid setup.  i have 2 750's that are currently identical data, but are NTFS.  Is there a way to setup softraid, convert them to ex3? I was thinking of putting drive A in a windows box, formatting drive B to ext3, then copying via network all the data from A to B, then putting A in and format to ext3, then copy data over to it.  Will this work or am i set to loose data
<Natty> it also has compiz fusion
<jrib> brian98: A server not getting security updates is pretty broken
<ikonia> Natty: so does ubuntu
<ashok_> Natty: which ubuntu release are you running?
<Natty> 8.10
<Templis__> hmw Does it build jre too?
<brian98> so they pull the repos completely when they stop supporting?
<ikonia> Natty: ubuntu 8.10 has compiz fusion
<ashok_> Natty: sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<Natty> ok
<Pici> Natty: We do not support Ubuntu Ultimate here, it is not an official version of Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Veratyr9
<ubottu> Veratyr9: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jrib> brian98: security updates are no longer guaranteed.  The repos are available in an archive so you can upgrade.  I recommend you upgrade to 8.04.  You won't have to worry about support until 2013 then
<hmw> Templis__ dont know really, but some of my friends use it and they say, it would be THE thing for java (and other languages). I guess it does.
<bullgard4> Why are running 4 processes gvfsd-trash on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer but on another only 1?
<Veratyr9> erUSUL: just read that, but there isn't anything in there about preserving data.
<ashok_> Natty: you might also want to sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes
<ashok_> Natty: then you can make your system look pretty by downloading themes for emerald
<ikonia> bullgard4: different files deleted from different gvfsd file systems ?
<erUSUL> Veratyr9: sorry for the noise then
<brian98> jrib: The repos are in an archive, where do I find the info for sources.list?
<cchildress> austin: the .deb just worked 100% perfect for me -_-
<Veratyr9> erUSUL: np :)
<hmw> bullgard4 due to a crash of some programs? sounds like somehting hangs. did you perhaps try to empty the trashcan without success 4 times?
<Natty> ok
<cchildress> austin: where did you get the .deb from? and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes, this may have been the case. But I do not remember well.
<jrib> brian98: read the info I had ubottu give you
<ashok_> Anyone know if there is an easy way to rebuild a panel that I deleted?
<Natty> I like kool stuff
<ikonia> bullgard4: I'm only assuming,
<brian98> jrib: Thanks.
<xsever> Anyone, please I need help with Super Grub Disk!!!!
<austin> cchildress: http://www.getdeb.net/release/3520   i'm running 8.10 64 bit
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | ashok_
<ikonia> xsever: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ubottu> ashok_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ikonia> xsever: ubuntu do not make super grub disk
<ashok_> erUSUL: thanks
<ashok_> do the <<'s go in the command as well?
<xsever> ikonia:  could you at least point me in the right direction     where to go
<Baatti> My wireless has stopped picking up signals after someone came to our house and gave us a new modem and set us up for Comcast Digital Phone Service. Wireless was previously working with the ath5k fix...I've run through the procedure to set that up again and it still won't work
<erUSUL> ashok_: no
<InvaderZim> all: does anyone know where I can go to find a step by step tutorial(preferably with pics) on how to install ubuntu 8.10 on a machine already running Vista Home Premium without messing up Vista?
<Baatti> anyone?
<Baatti> please?
<ikonia> xsever: no idea
<ikonia> xsever: check the website
<cchildress> austin: i would suggest this link for the .deb: http://files.tac-ops.net/ubuntu/songbird_1.0.0_i686_unter-hund-blog.deb
<cchildress> brb
<bullgard4> hmw: I do not remember well. It may well have been that I tried to empty the trashcan unsuccessfully several times. How to proceed now?
<Natty> and the games are in the repo
<ikonia> bullgard4: kill the processes ?
<ikonia> Natty: what do you want from this channel ?
<Baatti> InvaderZim, just start up Vista, pop in your Ubuntu install disk, and select Install Ubuntu, it'll install Ubuntu inside of Vista, and you can later uninstall Ubuntu like any other windows program
<bullgard4> ikonia: I will kill them bravely.
<Templis__> hmw: Ok, I'll try!
<Natty> Anything that makes my ubuntu look kool
<ikonia> bullgard4: I would too
<hmw> bullgard4 - hmm... i would try to kill the processes and watch, if they come back (automatically? triggered by some action of yours?)
<ikonia> Natty: gnome-look.org
<brian98> jrib: Great, thanks for that.. I will start upgrading the servers when I get a chance.. I have about 20 boxes with that version of ubuntu ser, should have stuck with Debian :)
<yownanymous> Baatti: Otherwise known as Wubi... ;)
<Natty> ok
<Flare183> Natty: compiz
<prince_jammys> !themes > Natty
<ubottu> Natty, please see my private message
<Xrm123> Hi, would anyone here be able to help me install my eyetoy on ubuntu? i've found every guide i can and ic ant get them to work righ :\
<Natty> I am also a young programmer
<ikonia> xsever: eyetoy ?
<bullgard4> hmw: There was no autmatism involved I guess.
<Natty> doing c & c++
<Xrm123> ps2 eyetoy
<ashok_> InvaderZim: I found a video tutorial if you're interested?
<yownanymous> Xrm123: heh, there's an idea
<pringat> hi there, where can i get hd-media/boot.img.gz for 8.04.2?
<Natty> what stuff for that too
<Baatti> My wireless has stopped picking up signals after someone came to our house and gave us a new modem and set us up for Comcast Digital Phone Service. Wireless was previously working with the ath5k fix...I've run through the procedure to set that up again and it still won't work
<ikonia> Natty: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<ikonia> pringat: hd-meida ?
<Flare183> !ot > Natty
<ubottu> Natty, please see my private message
<Xrm123> yownanymous: I've gotten it to work on windows, but i cant get the drivers to work in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Natty: there are many ides editors and a compiler for c c++ aviable on the repos
<pringat> ikonia: hd-media I meant...
<InvaderZim> Baatti: really?  it knows how to do the partition things without messing it up?
<InvaderZim> ashok_: yes, please
<ikonia> pringat: what is the hd-media/boot.img ?
<hmw> bullgard4 it might be possible, that another process is trying to do something, which might cause these processes to appear again. My hint was just a generic one.
<yownanymous> InvaderZim: the point is it doesn't partition
<jrib> brian98: how long is a debian release supported out of curiousity?
<pringat> ikonia: to boot the installer from a USB for instance....
<Baatti> InvaderZim, yes, it will set up a partition for you. Just choose a guided partition when asked
<ashok_> InvaderZim: baatti is correct, but if you check the PM i just sent you theres a link to part 1 of 5 video tutorials
<yownanymous> Baatti: actually it sets up a virtual disk which ubuntu thinks is a partition
<Baatti> :P
<Baatti> well, whatever the technical names for it are, its pretty friggin' cool
<austin> cchildress: it sitll won't load....like i click on it and it shows up in the bar below, and goes away after a few seconds
<InvaderZim> Baatti: thank you
<InvaderZim> ashok_: thank you
<yownanymous> Baatti: indeed, a real operating system run on the idea of a virtual machine
<ashok_> InvaderZim: yep ;)
<bullgard4> ikonia, hmw I killed 3 of them using System Monitor. They did not re-appear.
<InvaderZim> yownanymous: hurr. ok
<ikonia> bullgard4: seems a good sign
<Baatti> yownanymous, can you try and hlep me fix my wireless?
<yownanymous> InvaderZim: it's complicated, but trust me, it works
<yownanymous> Baatti: what's up with  it?
<MindVirus> Can anyone recommend me good guitar composition software?
<SuperMT> ikonia: I finally went back and found out about the nonsupported clone distro reply after the various attempts to distract
<brian98> jrib: I've never ran into this issue with debian servers, I have one box that is running since 2003
<hmw> bullgard4 - if they should reappear, you will have to hunt down the source. if not, well... forget about it. Maybe you want to check your drives for data integrity.
<Baatti> yownanymous, I was previously using the ath5k fix, everything was working fine. But now someone came to the house to install Comcast Digital Phone service, and gave us a new modem..now my wireless won't work
<Baatti> yownanymous, I've followed the original steps to try and set up ath5k again, still not working
<SuperMT> It looked like it'd need a monster of a video card.
<yownanymous> Baatti:  erm... Have you contacted Comcast about it?
<bullgard4> hmw: Thank you for your careful additional hints.
<Baatti> yownanymous, nay, my father's Vista is working just fine. He didn't have to change anything on his computer
<alpha4> I forgot my password for ubutnu
<ashok_> Baatti: before did you have wireless networks showing up besides your own?
<alpha4> How i find out what is the password
<Natty> gnome voice control not working
<yownanymous> Baatti: that's an odd one, can you give me some specs for you and your dad's computer then?
<Baatti> ashok_, yes one
<ikonia> alpha4: you need to reset it
<ikonia> alpha4: boot into single user mode and reset it
<Baatti> yownanymous, what kind of specs?
<ashok_> alpha4: here is a uide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<yownanymous> Baatti: well most particularly
<ashok_> Baatti: can you still detect that network?
<yownanymous> things like wireless/network adapters
<Baatti> ashok_, no, no networks are showing up
<Natty> I install gnome voice control
<erUSUL> Baatti: you got a  new modem but the wifi router/access point is the same?
<Baatti> yownanymous, hrm, I'm using Atheros 5007 I believe
<Natty> it said its installed
<Baatti> erUSUL, correct
<yownanymous> Baatti: ah, infamous atheros
<Natty> but wont work
<Baatti> yownanymous, aye
<yownanymous> Baatti: well I'm not very good with telecom technology so I probably can't help, sorry
<pringat> once again... does any body know where can i get hd-media/boot.img.gz for 8.04.2?
<ashok_> How do I accept the license for java in terminal?
<Baatti> yownanymous, its ok, thanks for the attempt, looks like I've grabbed the attention of a few others anyway
<erUSUL> ashok_: use tab and enter
<ashok_> erUSUL: grahtzee
<yownanymous> Baatti: what about a kernel update or something? it might work
<erUSUL> ashok_: tab to navigate to the ok button and enter to "press" it
<Baatti> I updated the kernal last night :(
<yownanymous> hmm
<yownanymous> how strange
<ashok_> erUSUL: grahtzee = thank you :P
<Baatti> yeah, I'm like, clueless
<erUSUL> ashok_: no problem
<ashok_> Baatti: to me it sounds like an issue on your system only because you lost both wireless networks, not just yours
<yownanymous> well I think I'm gonna go now
<Baatti> ashok_, aye, any ideas on how I'd go about fixing/finding out what went wrong?
<betapi> my ubuntu home server crashed and it brought down my wife's life support system
<jrib> brian98: "The Debian security team releases security updates for the latest stable major release, as well as for the previous stable release for one year." http://www.debian.org/security/faq#lifespan
<ashok_> Baatti: I came to this channel only with my powers of deductive reasoning, no previous linux experience, I fear :P
<austin> can anyone help me with a song brid install?
<Baatti> ashok_, heh, well, thank you much for the help
<ashok_> Baatti: yep, sorry i'm a linux nub
<Baatti> I'm thinking I should just back up my stuff, and reinstall linux *sigh*
<ashok_> Baatti: ooc, have you tried booting into the older kernel version?
<Baatti> hrmm
<Baatti> no, haven't tried that...
<ashok_> That might give you a nice jumping off point to troubleshoot it, if it works in the older kernel version
<brian98> jrib: The repos don't get pulled. It's no biggie, I wasn't aware of the old-releases repo..
<Baatti> um *blush* how do I boot to an older kernal???
<ashok_> when you get grub
<brian98> jrib: Thats fine for the moment until I can get to a bleeding edge version :)
<arvind_khadri> Baatti, in the grub menu
<ashok_> that big long list are all the previous kernel versions
<jrib> brian98: because running an unsupported release is a bad idea...
<Baatti> k
<ashok_> just scroll 2 listings down to the one that isn't (recovery mode)
<jrib> brian98: nothing to do with bleeding edge, even 6.06 still has support
<Baatti> I'm going to try a few things...thanks for the starting point guys...I might see you later
<Baatti> peace
<ashok_> peace
<brian98> jrib: Which is older than 7.04 .. Thats like microsoft dropping support for windowsXP but supporting windows 2000
<Natty> Thanks
<Geek`N`Proud> brian98, nope not quite
<Geek`N`Proud> LTSes get longer support
<brian98> :)
<meganox> how do i grant a user permission to create samba shares?
<l3ftm1n0r> can anyone help me out on atheros wifi support thing?
<Geek`N`Proud> LTSes are for business - like Windows 2000 Advanced Server or Windows 2003
<jrib> brian98: the LTS exist exactly so servers only need to be upgraded once every 5 years
<ashok_> its like microsoft dropping support for vista but leaving xp supported
<Natty> Thanks for everything, Everyone! ashok
<swamptin> hey, by any chance, if I change gnome to icewm, will it remove the qtlibs? I have no idea if they are related or not, but I wanna go playing with my eebuntu base install :)
<brian98> Agreed, and I like a right plonker decided to roll out 7.04 to servers about when it came out.
<brian98> Not to worry, it's no biggy!
<erUSUL> swamptin: no it shouldn't uninstall them
<swamptin> erUSUL: thanks :)
<jrib> brian98: sure, you can do as you wish.  I just wanted to make it clear to you that running servers without getting updates for security issues is dangerous
<brian98> unless there are no security issues :)
<ashok_> remember how long the Debian openSSL flaw went unnoticed by devs?
<ikonia> brian98: then there would be no updates,
<ashok_> Imagine that, except nobody is looking for security flaws
<ashok_> enjoy your "128 bit" encryption...
<brian98> unless it's related to something your exposing to the world then it doesn't matter
<KrisWillis> Afternoon
<ikonia> brian98: it does matter, but if you feel you know better, lets stop discussing it
<ashok_> the point is, who knows what the actual flaws are if nobody is looking for it?
<ashok_> anyway, 8.10 has a cooler login sound :P
<arvind_khadri> ashok_, its the same...
<brian98> so if your blocking all traffic except to say port 80 and there is no issues with apache which is listening on that port, whats the vulnerabilty?
<ikonia> brian98: look at what apache is linked against, lets move on
<ashok_> arvind_khadri: shhhh...... :P
<KrisWillis> I was wondering if someone could help me - I have a 3 screen set-up with two Nvidia cards using Xinerama, where I upgraded to 8.10 today from 8.04, my screens no longer work. My Xorg.0.log tells me that "Screen 0 shares mem & io resources" - Any ideas?
<l3ftm1n0r> can anyone help me out with the atheros wifi probem? i was able to make it work using the madwifi but for some reason it's awfully slow
<swamptin> oh, am I right in assuming that ebuntu uses gnome as standard, ya?
<mathieuI> yeah
<ashok_> does anyone know how to set up unique wallpapers without turning off gnome desktop rendering? i found a forum post mentioning a lunchlet app or something like that but I dont know what that means...
<mathieuI> feh
<mathieuI> does it
<MindVirus> Can anyone recommend me good guitar composition software?
<mathieuI> tuxguitar
<MindVirus> mathieuI, is it good?
<mathieuI> MindVirus, don't know
<dk> i tried to restart apache2..this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/118877/    can anyone help me fix this
<MindVirus> Heh.
<mathieuI> but it's the only one I've heard of
<mathieuI> you should try it
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: u there?
<ikonia> dk: that's a warning
<Pici> dk: Thats only a warning, not an error.
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, ya
<Enissay> I've installed WinXP with VirtualBox, how can I access to my other HDD please?
<dk> ikonia, Pici;so is that not a problem??
<ashok_> Enissay: you mean from the guest OS?
<Pici> dk: Nope, apache is running.
<ikonia> dk: just a waring, fix your ServerName varible if you want to get rid of it
<dk> ikonia; how do i fix that
<Enissay> ashok_, yeah, from WinXp
<InvaderZim> ashok_: watched the tutorials and it seems as straightforward as when i installed xubuntu on my older pc.  thing is, he kept metioning windows xp in the video.  i'm going to install ubuntu on a machine with vista on it.  i want to make sure that they partiotion happily for dual booting purposes.  I've recently read that Vista can mess up if you do the partitioning wrong.  will the automatic install wizard do that for vista?
<ikonia> dk: just a waring, fix your ServerName varible if you want to get rid of it
<hmw> Enissay you need to tell virtualbox about the other hdds and then you cann access them via the network neigbhourhood
<mathieuI> Enissay, you can't
<ikonia> dk: it's an apache config varible
<ashok_> InvaderZim: yes
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: i did as ActionParsnip said but it didnt worked and it even stopped my gui when i restarted GUI.
<mathieuI> you can create a shared directory
<ashok_> Enissay: mathieul took the words out of my mouth
<InvaderZim> ashok_:rock
<dk> ikonia; i have no idea of it...i am using apache to use with drupal
<Enissay> !!!!! -.-
<ratinacage78> please help...total newb having resolution issues.  i'm new at this and have no idea what components i have.  all i know is i'm running ubuntu 8.10
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, what had you done?
<ashok_> Enissay: you might try the #VBOX CHANNEL
<ashok_> oops caps
<ashok_> #vbox
<Enissay> ashok_, good idea, ;)
<ratinacage78> the highest resolution i can get is 800x600.
<ashok_> ratinacage78: do you know what your screen's optimal resolution is?
<ratinacage78> i need to get 1024x764
<bmh> anyone tell me how I can play the .dat file in my ubuntu 8.10?
<omnydevi> define play
<hmw> define .dat file lol
<erUSUL> bmh: what is supposed to be? an vcd image ?
<omnydevi> heh
<bmh> This is vcd
 * Andelkrag escucha Fat Bottom Girls, Jazz, Queen.
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: he gave me an example of xorg.conf file and said me to do same as in my file. And i did but when i press ctrl+alt+backspace my didn't came. And then i did dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg. and logined again
<bmh> I have installed many of gstream plugin
<erUSUL> bmh: try gmplayer or xine
<bmh> But the totem also does not play it yet
<vigge_sWe> hai
<hmw> bmh - mplayer should play it
<alpha4> how i run this http://mcinroy.org/2007/08/22/install-steam-in-ubuntu-using-wine-bash-script/
<vigge_sWe> can someone guid me trought on how to install TKIP?
<l3ftm1n0r> anyone here knows anything about the acer atheros wifi card support?
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, me
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, ok so now what you want to achieve?
<jrib> alpha4: follow the directions at appdb.winehq.org for installing steam
<erUSUL> Andelkrag: disable the script; nones cares what are you listening to
<l3ftm1n0r> so can u help me out?
<bmh> hmw: What is the diference between totem and mplay?
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, If I could, yes
<mathieuI> bmh, mplayer is better
<l3ftm1n0r> well i installed madwifi
<stale> Hi. I need a script for killing a process and start a new instance of this process with some other parameters. how do i do this?
<erUSUL> bmh: different programs...
<omnydevi> people tend to have more luck with mplayer
<ratinacage78> can someone please help me get into 1024x764 resolution?!
<dk> can anyone help me fix this
<MindVirus> ratinacage78, 1024x768
<l3ftm1n0r> and it now detects and connects to my home wifi network
<hmw> bmh - mplayer brings its own codecs and is a shell program (you can install mplayer-gui to get a nice window around the player)
<bmh> I have already install the vlc
<SuperMT> Joker_-_: did you have any ideas how to get that in Natulius (or whatever)
<erUSUL> !ask | dk
<ubottu> dk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ratinacage78> that's what i mean mindvirus.
<MindVirus> Aye.
<ashok_> ratinacage78 needs to get a modelline set up in his xorg.conf
<l3ftm1n0r> but it's too slow almost non responsive
<mathieuI> arf :/
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: actually my desktop effects are not enabling, ActionParsnip told me that i need video drivers and thats why he gave me that example. can u tell me how to enable?
<ratinacage78> can someone help me set up a modeline?
<Andelkrag> erUSUL, sorry, it is not a script, it was an /ame command, but I used it from another server, I did not know it would appear here as well. :P
<mathieuI> It may be your modem or something else
<hmw> mplayer plays virtually anything, from very old vids to the pizza, you managed to put into your cd rom drive *g*
<erUSUL> Andelkrag: no problem then
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, are you using any graphic card?
<Andelkrag> :)
<mathieuI> have you checked this ?
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: no, i have VGA.
<l3ftm1n0r> well the wifi workings fine in xp
<alpha4> jrib i did save the file
<alpha4> but how i run it
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, iwconfig
<l3ftm1n0r> iwconfig?
<ashok_> does anyone know how to set up unique wallpapers in each workspace?
<jrib> alpha4: did you read what I said?
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, then i doubt about it... do you have compiz installed?
<janwari_> has anyone in here successfully setup dual monitor with dual graphics card?? I am able to use the two graphic controllers seperately but when i try to combine them in one xorg.conf file it doesnt display both the monitors
<mathieuI> to see the actual bitrate of your card l3ftm1n0r
<mathieuI> it must be low
<dk> indian_munnda; just check this..  http://ossarchives.blogspot.com/2008/12/desktop-effects.html    this might help
<l3ftm1n0r> is it configurable?
<mathieuI> yes
<alpha4> jrib i've have i've install wine and save the steam-wine.sh
<^Cheeky> can some one help me i install unrar from .  apt-get but when i try to extract .. the file does not get ectracted it says its finished but i dont see it on my desktop, i used the mouse to drag it out and also .. the extract button nothing, could anyone give me some insight to this problem
<jrib> alpha4: repeat what I said to you
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, I will google it
<l3ftm1n0r> ok thnx
<mathieuI> cause I don't remember
<l3ftm1n0r> i will try it out
<ratinacage78> can someone help me set up  a  modeline so i can get out of 800x600 resolution?  i need to be in 1024x768.
<l3ftm1n0r> and do u recommend ndiswrapper or madwifi
<dk> i have got a problem with php and mysql i get this error message when i try to install drupal...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/118880/     can anyone help me fix it
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, echo -e '#!/bin/bash\niwconfig wlan0 rate 54M\nexit 0' | sudo tee /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wlan0-rate
<erUSUL> !lamp | dk
<ubottu> dk: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vigge_sWe> why is wireless things fucked up in ubuntu?
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, and sudo chmod +x /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wlan0-rate
<ratinacage78> please please please help me. i'm so new at this and about to chuck my pc out the window.
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: works here wonderfully
<erUSUL> !language | vigge_sWe
<ubottu> vigge_sWe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, your interface MUST be wlan0
<dk> erUSUL; i installed LAMP...but still some problem exists
<vigge_sWe> well, the intel drivers is noob coded
<blip-> hi all, i'm running kubuntu 8.04.   what would i benefit from upgrading to 8.10.   aside from KDE4.... will I expect more packages ? more updated packages ?      Will it theoretically be less stable than 8.04 since it's newer ?
<vigge_sWe> compile errors
<mathieuI> if not, you'll have to change this in the scipt
<l3ftm1n0r> wlan0?
<mathieuI> *script
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vigge_sWe> "Unexpected ')' on line blahblah"
<blip-> I saw this cool firefox thing on a friends machine he said was called ubiquity... it's sort of a super powerful app launcher with plugins to send mail etc....  anyway in my distros repos there is a package described as "ubiquity live CD installer"..... am I looking at the right thing here ?  what do LiveCD's have to do with this ?      there are also ubiquity kde and gnome frontends in there
<erUSUL> dk: maybe you lack some php package adding mysql support
<mathieuI> l3ftm1n0r, sudo iwconfig ?
<carpii> blip, not really. you can expect a whole heap of kde 4 packages, and you can expect kde 3.5 to be removed permanently
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: let me tell you something. when i installed intrepid, that time was not able to login in GUI. When i put my uid and pass in login windows i just got stuck to an orange screen or black screen but i was able to login in CLI. One day someone told me to rename compiz file to compiz.disabled. And it worked i was able to login in GUI after that. But desktop effects could not be enabled. Today i reinstalled compiz using synaptic. But still not
<indian_munnda>  working..
<dk> erUSUL; so any firm solutions??
<stale> Hi. I need a script for killing a process and start a new instance of this process with some other parameters. how do i do this?
<arvind_khadri> ratinacage78,  just open your xorg.conf and place "1024x728" next to "800x600"
<l3ftm1n0r> no i would have to open up my ubutu cause i am running internet in xp
<l3ftm1n0r> i will try to get on irc from there
<mathieuI> ah ok
<^Cheeky> should i install unrar-free or unrar .. by itself ?
<l3ftm1n0r> thanx though let me try
<carpii> stale, youd write one :)   you can read the cmdline for the process from /proc/pid/cmdline, then use kill <pid>  and reissue the command
<mathieuI> so you'll have to note it on a paper
<mathieuI> good luck
<l3ftm1n0r> yea i have done that
<erUSUL> dk: php5-mysql or php-db or something like that
<l3ftm1n0r> k
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, your machine cant support it... try googling
<mathieuI> it may be ath0
<mathieuI> instead of wlan0
<stale> carpii, thanks. i'll try that
<l3ftm1n0r> yea it is
<l3ftm1n0r> its ath0
<l3ftm1n0r> i rememvber
<mathieuI> replce it in the command line, then
<erUSUL> stale: killall -9 programname && programname --options
<mathieuI> and try this
<l3ftm1n0r> ok
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: but in gutsy and previous versions it was working man
<draccy> Hey there. I'm going through hell right now over what seems to be a serious bug with this dell laptop.
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, then you must google about the issue...
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: ok
<arvind_khadri> draccy, report it
<incorrect> draccy, what would the bug be?
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, tell more about your machine...which card?
<draccy> The "fn" key is stuck enabled as soon as GNOME starts. I can't seem to untoggle it. It doesn't pose a problem at the GDM screen.
<blip-> greetings.     any 8.04 to 8.10 upgraders here ?
<draccy> This is a customer's laptop. I'm converting them to Ubuntu for a fee, and my job is basically at stake if I can't fix this.
<vigge_sWe> how do I install linux-ubuntu-modules?
<incorrect> draccy, try resetting the bios,
<bmh> hmw: mplayer still does not play my vcd disk
<erUSUL> !software | vigge_sWe
<ubottu> vigge_sWe: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dk> ikonia; i fixed the apache2 problem
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: i have pentium 4, ram 768mb, 2.4 ghz processor. and i have VGA chipset something 845
<draccy> incorrect: now there's the sort of wisdom I've been looking for.... but why does it only happen when GNOME starts?
<stale> erUSUL, hmm. can I do that without the pid?
<erUSUL> bmh: mplayer vcd://file.dat
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: shall i give u lspci?
<erUSUL> stale: killall kills by name as does pskill and other utilities
<davinder> how can i install INTEX TV TUNER IN UBUNTU
<incorrect> draccy, have you googled for this problem?
<stale> erUSUL, thanks. sweet :)
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, no not required... just google about your issue...
<draccy> incorrect: profusely.
<davinder> how can    i install tv tuner card in ubuntu
<draccy> It is very hard to type while holding the fn key down with my pinky. right now half my keyboard is a number pad.
<bmh> hmw: do you mean i need to play it in command line?
<incorrect> draccy, have you checked that the bios has been upgraded?
<draccy> incorrect: I have not. I doubt it has. Do you think it needs to be? I really need a definite solution at this point...
<_igel__> hi
<incorrect> draccy, well that would be the first thing i would try
<ratinacage78> can someone please help me switch my resolution? i'm stuck in 800x600. my xorg.conf  file just says "configured monitor".
<carpii> yep me too
<ratinacage78> please please please help
<n8tuser> draccy -> what do you consider as your gdm screen?
<carpii> dell release firmware upgrades for a lot of things
<_igel__> I am using a Geforce 8200 onboard and the most recent driver. For glxgears I only get 1800 FPS though is that normal?
<ch0i> hello ;]
<Elda> _igel__, for an 8200 it should be
<draccy> n8tuser, the login screen of course. GNOME takes priority inside of GDM from there on.
<vigge_sWe> "E: couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules"
<vigge_sWe> :/
<vigge_sWe> is it really called that?
<bmh> erUSUL: what do you mean vcd://file.dat? Do I need play from the command line (interminal)?
<Elda> _igel__, that being since 8200 are pretty much lower end, and the point of those was basically to have a laptop that *could* do direct x 10/shader v3 without being super fancy about it
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: dunno; why do you want to uninstall it?
<qdb_> does ident daemon run by default on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> bmh: yep
<erUSUL> qdb_: no
<vigge_sWe> I want to install it because I don't have it
<draccy> I'm in 8.04 after a desperate downgrade from 8.10, which accomplished nothing. Whatever it is, it's old.
<qdb> thanks.
<magcius> Hmm... Hardware Drivers says I'm running the latest drivers and yet I can't run at 1920x1200.
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: it sdoes not exist in intrepid... maybe you need linux-backports-modules ?
<magcius> Any reason why that would be?
<_igel__> well but shouldn't it be a lot faster anyways, I mean 1800 that's not much is it? I think my Geforce II MX even reached 1000
<blip-> draccy: was that for me ?   why did you downgrade... isn't 8.10 better in every way ?
<incorrect> draccy, go check for a bios update ok
<_igel__> I think something is not working yet
<magcius> I'm running an nVidia Quadro FX 500/600
<draccy> incorrect: It would be a fantastic favor if you helped me find the documented bug and/or solution for this, if one exists. I'm under a lot of stress here. I'll be back after I fiddle with the BIOS.
<bmh> Has the easy way to play the vcd in mplayer? Do not use the command line?
<erUSUL> draccy: well if you downgraded i will go for a clean reinstall.... downgraded is explicity no supported and can mess up things
<n8tuser> draccy -> when you do a  gconf-editor  and then drill down to /desktop/gnome/accessability/keyboard  can you read off your settings? what is checked?
<erUSUL> !dwongrade | draccy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwongrade
<erUSUL> !downgrade | draccy
<ubottu> draccy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<blip-> nothing is supported
<Elda> _igel__,  not really :>  Google the 8200 in comparison to other cards
<blip-> is ubiquity an ubuntu variant somehow ?
<ratinacage78> can someone PLEASE help me create a modeline to get out of 800x600 resolution?  this makes me miss windows.
<_igel__> Elda: hm...let's see
<draccy> erUSUL, I meant I reinstalled with 8.04.
<blip-> i just installed it from the repos and it popped up a distro install window
<prince_jammys> blip-: ubiquity is the ubuntu installer
<erUSUL> draccy: ohh ok then
<sexcopter> does anyone know of a way to hide motd when firing up pidgin/irc?
<blip-> prince_jammys: crap. i was just about to install it while running ubuntu already :D
<bmh> erUSUL: HAs the easy way to play vcd disk in mplayer? Do not use the command line?
<blip-> prince_jammys: isn't there an ubiquity related to firefox.  an extesion ?
<blip-> extension
<_igel__> Elda: well I
<prince_jammys> blip-: i don't know
<_igel__> Elda: sorry. I have no idea...just wondering if that's enough
<blip-> prince_jammys: ok thanks
<prince_jammys> blip-: the one in the repository is the live CD installer
<Elda> http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1799_1.html  And 1800 is not terrible
<n8tuser> draccy -> when you do a  gconf-editor  and then drill down to /desktop/gnome/accessability/keyboard  can you read off your settings? what is checked?
<ratinacage78> can someone PLEASE help me create a modeline to get out of 800x600 resolution?  this makes me miss windows.
<bmh> anyone tell me the easy way to play the vcd disk in intrepid (ubuntu8.10)?
<Elda> my ati 1150 gets about 1k and it plays Eve Online just fine as well as various other games
<blip-> prince_jammys: why would someone running ubuntu want to do an apt-get install ubiquity to get installer ?  doesn't make sense to me
<Elda> well it alters between 600 and 1k so yeah
<shamike> how do i upgrade rhytmbox without upgrading to intrepid?
<sexcopter> ratinacage78: i can't remember the command, but i'm sure there is one that generates a modeline for you based on desired monitor/resolution
<sexcopter> ratinacage78: i'll see if i can find it
<incorrect> shamike, you hope there is a backport i guess
<draccy> n8tuser, can we dothis in PM?
<erUSUL> !resolution | ratinacage78
<prince_jammys> blip-: hey, it's linux
<ubottu> ratinacage78: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<n8tuser> draccy -> nope
<ratinacage78> sexcopter...please?!?! i'm soooooooooooo stuck. and such a newb. this is day 2 and i hate it. haHA.
<shamike> ok ty
<prince_jammys> blip-: i'm sure there are uses for it, but not for the typical user
<draccy> n8tuser, great...
<salmenara> nick Varanger
<mun> hi
<blip-> prince_jammys: maybe it's for people to see what they missed by doing a text install :)
<prince_jammys> blip-: they could have the package on cd-rom and "patch" their text install
<blip-> prince_jammys: this is what i was looking for http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/
<n8tuser> draccy -> people can correct me if i mis-inform you
<prince_jammys> blip-: ah, cool.
<mun> if i want to check if $GMAKE is empty if gmake doesn't exist, then it should be set to `which make` would this code work: setenv GMAKE `which gmake` if(! ${?GMAKE}) then setenv GMAKE `which make` ...
<vigge_sWe> hai
<vigge_sWe> again
<draccy> n8tuser, It's hard to type with this keyboard the way it is. Are there any particular settings you're interested in? This is a default configuration.
<n8tuser> draccy -> nothing in particular, more of comparing to mine, where function keys are okay
<vigge_sWe> can anyone guide me trought on installing TKIP?
<kevin_zhong> hi everybody
<Drizzt117> Just as a quick question from a new Ubuntu user, would it be better to run on a virtual machine or as its own partition on the hard drive?
<vigge_sWe> I would go from a partition, because I feel uncomfortable in VMs xD
<_igel__> Elda: I really cannot imagine the card being _that_ slow - that's like a decent card from like 2004
<Drizzt117> ok thanks
<draccy> n8tuser, seeing as fn keys tend to be a hardware feature and there seems to be no relevant setting in this set, I don't think it'll help... The only non-beep thing is "stickykeys_two_key_off"
<n8tuser> draccy -> you can run  xwininfo  and get the id, then   xwd -id 0xyyyyyy > saveimage  then post saveimage in pastebin or somewhere an image can be posted
<vigge_sWe> and you'll never know when linux on it's own partition is good (IE windows gets broken)
<draccy> n8tuser, or gnome-screenshot. :P
<n8tuser> draccy -> well, if you already have determined that, then am of no help then
 * |Sigma| waves
<B10S> is proftpd an up to date package?
<Drizzt117> thanks
<draccy> There is no BIOS update, incorrect. Only a replacement copy. I'd rather not accidentally brick this machine, but if you think it'll make a difference, I'll reinstall the BIOS.
<draccy> wish me luck!
<bmh> Anyone tell me how to play the vcd .dat file in mplayer?
<|Sigma|> B10S: no, but close enough. 1.3.2 is out, 1.3.1 available on apt
<ardchoille> bmh: I thought a .dat file was a general data file or game file.
<prince_jammys> it is
<B10S> |Sigma|, do i run it from inetd or standalone?
<alpha4> how i resize my /home partation to more space????? can is that possible?
<|Sigma|> B10S: I run it standalone, works great
<prince_jammys> alpha4: yes, you'd have to shrink one of your other ones
<bmh> hmm, no one can help me?
<wdh> alpha4, it is possible using gparted from a live-cd. but be sure to backup your stuff beforehand.
<prince_jammys> alpha4: you can do it with a gparted live cd. i think the ubuntu live cd has gparted in it
<bmh> Ubuntu really not for multimedia system
<prince_jammys> jinx
<alpha4> there is no other way?
<ratinacage78> what was the command to reset that graphic line again?!
<vigge_sWe> Can anyone guide me trought the steps to enable TKIP?
<prince_jammys> alpha4: what's wrong with that way?
<alpha4> prince_jammys: rite now i don't have the cd/rom with me
<blip-> my 8.04 has become slow recently.  would you recommend i upgrade to 8.10 ?  or just reinstall 8.04
<alpha4> prince_jammys: is it possible doing when ubuntu on
<prince_jammys> alpha4: well, you can't resize partitions while they're mounted.
<|Sigma|> <_< brb, server HDD just had its last moments... >_<
<prince_jammys> alpha4: you're going to have to shrink another partition, probably, to grow your /home. if you have a standard install, you need a live cd
<ratinacage78> what was the command to reset that X graphic line again?!
<prince_jammys> ratinacage78: to restart X ?
<ratinacage78> yeah
<|Sigma|> alpha4: if you have an extra HDD around, you might be better off using that as your /home... never lose info if your linux install gets trashed :D
<prince_jammys> ratinacage78: ctr-alt-backspace
<Sylphid|work> how can i install sun's java on x64 intrepid instead of IcedTea?
<bmh> Where I can add the multiline here? I mean copy and paste
<prince_jammys> !paste | bmh
<ubottu> bmh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> Sylphid|work: apt-cache search -n sun java
<vigge_sWe> anyone?
<B10S> i need to ftp into root from a windows box
<Swin> ratinacage78: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<alpha4> |Sigma|: about that i ahve a / paration and a /home paratin and swap paration
<jorn> B10S: good for you :)
<alpha4> |Sigma|: so u mean i can add a another paration /home ?
<|Sigma|> alpha4: nevermind, I see you're doing that anyways
 * |Sigma| had a brainfart
<cmwslw_> who here thinks that wine is overused?
<van> lol
<Sylphid|work> jrgp, looks like sun-java6-jre is the one i want ... will that put the mozilla plugin in the proper place or will i need to symlink it?
<van> not used enough
<prince_jammys> !codecs | bmh
<ubottu> bmh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ratinacage78> bleh. that doesn't help me at all.
<jrib> Sylphid|work: no.  sun does not provide a java plugin for amd64
<B10S> the thing is, i do my web work on a windows box and need to send the files over to the ubuntu server, straight to /var/www/
 * |Sigma| is happy.
<cmwslw_> its a good utility, but trying to run programs that run on linux anyways
<ratinacage78> can  someone help me get out of 800x600?!?!
<cmwslw_> is pointless
<prince_jammys> bmh: the forum seems to be down right now, but when it's back up:  ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-793086.html
<|Sigma|> sure, my main HDD just gave.... but all the important info is on a separate hdd :D. time to reinstall
<cmwslw_> the forums been down alot lately
<ardchoille> prince_jammys: ubuntu forums works here
<van> i would like to know why microsoft is passing ie8 as if its a piece of good software
<prince_jammys> bmh: that talks about playing vcd's.
<cmwslw_> ie is crap
<van> u telling me
<prince_jammys> bmh: dat files, that is.
<van> i had to uninstall ie8
<ardchoille> van: That discussion would be best in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zxd> slow
<ratinacage78> can someone help me create a modeline please?! i'm stuck in 800x600.
<cmwslw_> if it would follow internet standards it would be acceptible
<Sylphid|work> jrgp, damn... are there any other  JRE plugins available besides IcedTea?
<van> i agree
<bmh> prince_jammys: Can you suggest me to play the vcd in mplayer?
<jrib> Sylphid|work: why?
<prince_jammys> bmh: check that forum link.
<tuxflavrdwafls> hi!  i have an acer aspire 5335, and I am trying to get the web cam to work.  i downloaded cheese but it crashed and i had to restart.  what should i do?
<prince_jammys> bmh: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-793086.html
<|Sigma|> ratinacage78: edit your xorg.conf so the only resolution in there is the one you want
<Sylphid|work> jrib, IcedTea crashes firefox for me when opening a virtual console in proxmox
<|Sigma|> ratinacage78: be sure to back it up first...
<cchildress> I have external storage devices that are properly detected, but will not mount automatically (but will manually).  where is a good place to start figuring out what's gone wrong?
<RPS> Hello Gentlemen, I have a simple question ...what is involved with switching from 8.10 to 9.04 (when it becomes available?) What is involved with upgrading to new versions? Is it a laborious process or a very simple thing?
<ratinacage78> sigma. i tried. but everything just says "configured device". there are no resolutions.
<ardchoille> prince_jammys: sorry about that, it loaded and I just assumed it was good.. looks like maintainence right now
<jrib> Sylphid|work: apt-cache search -n gcj plug, but you may be better off just installing a 32bit firefox with sun's java
<Eritrean> Hi
<prince_jammys> ardchoille: no prob.
<|Sigma|> ratinacage78: paste.ubuntu.com <-- please post it there so I can take a look
<bmh> prince_jammys: There are no page? The archive is deleted
<prince_jammys> bmh: no, they're doing maintenance. google 'ubuntu play dat vcd' , there are many pages
<swamptin> heyup, where do i set the wm choice?
<Sylphid|work> jrib, thanks
<GriGGerS> Hi Guys I have a Tosh laptop with a Centrino Core 2 duo. Can I use the Ubuntu amd 64 version with this? I did attempt to get the info fron the forums but they appear to be down at the moment.  Cheers
<|Sigma|> bmh: use the google cache for that page while the forum is down :p
<refefer> hey mates, anyone know of a way to coerce ubuntu in a way that allows tiling similar to the way Ion(http://www.modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/screenshots/ion3-2.png) does?
<prince_jammys> |Sigma|: ah, yes
<Eritrean> Can you recommend me a good DVDphoto slideshow program that can burn to home dvd's for ubuntu 8.04 (--orget ManDVD -- it doesn't work)?
<ratinacage78> sigma.  the forums are down. i pasted it to you in  pm.
<jrib> refefer: ummmm, use ion or any other window manager in the repositories?
<bmh> I have pasted into the pastin, and now how I can see in the room?
<refefer> jrib, yes, well, I would like the convenience of gnome or kde in terms of polish, but with that window tiling style option
<Eritrean> Can anyone recommend me a good DVDphoto slideshow program that can burn to home dvd's for ubuntu 8.04 (--forget ManDVD -- it doesn't work)?
<drash> ratinacage78: that's standard now with the recent X, no need to set anything specific ... which makes me wonder if there's something in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log that explains why you're locked into 800x600 ... did you check that log file for errors, lines starting with (EE) ?
<refefer> if it doesn't exist, well, that's a different story
<jrib> refefer: so use it as your window manager and use gnome and kde as you wish
<sexcopter> ratinacage78: that thing i was thinking of it gtf
<|Sigma|> ratinacage78: pm
<kevin_zhong> anyone here use Anki?
<Draconicus> incorrect: I'm back.
<Draconicus> Tis Draccy.
<Draconicus> I'm on a different comp now, for santiy's sake.
<newmember> I never seen this before, ubuntu booting me from my server.  Iam using 8.04 connecting with putty and I have keep alive set to 60sec.  Any ideas why I would get booted?
<Draconicus> incorrect: Mind a PM?
<tuxflavrdwafls> hi!  i have an acer aspire 5335, and I am trying to get the web cam to work.  i downloaded cheese but it crashed and i had to restart.  what should i do?
<kevin_zhong> does anyone use Anki? I need help
<incorrect> Draconicus, keep it public someone else might be able to help
<tuxflavrdwafls> i dont think i have the proper drivers.  or that ubuntu is even recognizing it
<Draconicus> incorrect: This channel is so crowded. It's hard to stay visible.
<maverick340> something seems to be wrong with my launguage settings, open office and basically all gnome apps
<root__> does ubuntu have a firewall ?
<Draconicus> incorrect: The BIOS can't be updated without WINDOWS, apparently. Really stupid...
<ikonia> root__: yup
<maverick340> all english words are shown as wrong spelling
<ikonia> root__: ufw (ubuntu fire wall)
<prince_jammys> !firewall > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<kevin_zhong> anyone use Anki?
<maximu_s> hey
 * rapadura_man slaps rapadura_man around a bit with a large trout
<root__> ubottu
<incorrect> Draconicus, well if you have the latest it is probably not the issue,
<root__> how do you send priavate messages
<prince_jammys> root__: ubottu is not a human being
<bmh> hmmm
<maximu_s> anyone had problems with k3b, that shouts that filenames are too long? (max 16 chars?)
<incorrect> Draconicus, If i were you i would use the alternative install disk of 8.10
<Draconicus> incorrect: It's not the latest BIOS, but it's probably not the issue, because the problem only starts when GNOME session does.
<Draconicus> incorrect: I always use the alt install.
<erUSUL> maximu_s: well you may have to activate rack ridge and joliet extensions if you want larger filenames
<sigjuice> how can I  stop gnome-keyring for asking me for a password each time my computer starts and wants to connect to my wifi network?
<Draconicus> incorrect: Since the problem seems to be GNOME-centralized, I'm going to temporarily install Xfce to see if the problem fixes itself.
<erUSUL> sigjuice: install libpam-gnome-keyring
<meekatron> when i am using tar is there an option to split the files when they reach a certain size, like a rar archive would be eg archive.r01, .r02 ect
<maximu_s> erUSUL: strange because the options you mention are checked
<narkar> hi, anyone know how to extend desktop in 8.10 using ATI software? I have two monitors, but can only get "Clone" desktop option in "ATI Catalyst Control Center" . Configuration: ATI Radion X600
<doginize> how can i print a large image on multiple 11x8.5 papers?
<sigjuice> erUSUL: thanks.  I'll give it a shot.
<erUSUL> doginize: i think that gimp can do that
<root__> does ubuntu get viruses?
<cmwslw> yes
<GriGGerS> Hi Guys. I have a Tosh Laptop with a Centrino Duo Core 2. Can I use the ubuntu amd 64 version with this CPU? I did try the forums but they appear to be down at this time.
<erUSUL> root__: no
<cmwslw> but rarely
<prince_jammys> root__: not really, no.
<cmwslw> it can
<prince_jammys> yes, it can
<cmwslw> but for all practical purposes no
<cmwslw> only idiots would write a virus for linux
<sigjuice> erUSUL: looks like it is already installed.
<redvamp128> !virus | root__:
<ubottu> root__:: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<narkar> hi, anyone know how to extend desktop in 8.10 using ATI software? I have two monitors, but can only get "Clone" desktop option for both the monitors in "ATI Catalyst Control Center" . Configuration: ATI Radion X600.
<root__> is there any antivirus programs for ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> root__: yes
<erUSUL> sigjuice: :|
<sigjuice> erUSUL: something I need to do to configure libpam-gnome-keyring?
<erUSUL> root__: yes someone has to clean the virus of windows user's mails XD
<redvamp128> root__:  Yes look in the package manager for ClamAV
<maximu_s> all good... k3b checked the name of the disk that was longer than 16 chars... very strange behavior
<erUSUL> sigjuice: iirc nothing else was necesary...
<dimitrius> ANYONE HAS tx2500
<root__> ok
<jrib> root__: why do you want antivirus?
<root__> is redvamp128 a robot or human?
<root__> how many robots are in this chat
<Eritrean> Again I ask: Can anyone recommend me a good DVDphoto slideshow program that can burn to home dvd's for ubuntu 8.04 (--forget ManDVD -- it doesn't work)?
<prince_jammys> redvamp128: my guess is that he/she/it is a living being
<RPS> well when Linux takes over the world ;) they will write more viruses for it.
<redvamp128> root__:  Here is the documentation on this page for some commercial versions avalible Antivirus - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus>
<prince_jammys> redvamp128: sorry, wrong nick.
<narkar> hi, anyone know how to extend desktop in 8.10 using ATI software? I have two monitors, but can only get "Clone" desktop option for both the monitors in "ATI Catalyst Control Center" . Configuration: ATI Radion X600.
<jrib> root__: ubottu and FloodBot* are the only robots you should notice
<erUSUL> Eritrean: qdvdauthor? devede ?
<redvamp128> root__:  I am human just much simpler to give links for Ubottu to give you when they are availible.
<Elda> What is the name of the chat room for off topic conversation?
<Ricardo777> Hello all :) .
<Elda> Hello
<erUSUL> !ot > Elda
<ubottu> Elda, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> Elda: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elda> Thanks :)
<RPS> about my upgrade question ...is it a super simple reload the new version over the top type thing or is it more work? I figure it can;t be as simple as loading it over the top, but I'm hoping I'm wrong. .LOL
<prince_jammys> Elda: or #defocus (nothing to do with ubuntu)
<redvamp128> root__: For a much broader discussion- of Linux and viruses -- goto room #ubuntu-offtopic
<dimitrius> ANYONE HAS tx2500
<ikonia> dimitrius: please don't use caps
<ikonia> dimitrius: just ask the question you want the answer to
<Ricardo777> I have seen & heard of Linux & Ubuntu. This is my 1st time in a chat on Ubuntu.
<prince_jammys> dimitrius: ask a detailed question, and somebody might be able to help
<ikonia> Ricardo777: welcome
<Ricardo777> I run Win Xp.
<Elda> Anyone know how well Adeona works?  Thinking on installing this on my lappy... at the same time though I found in the bios that one can enable a gps tracker
<narkar> hi, anyone know how to extend desktop in 8.10 using ATI software? I have two monitors, but can only get "Clone" desktop option for both the monitors in "ATI Catalyst Control Center" . Configuration: ATI Radion X600.
<Ricardo777> ty
<Juje007> What is the best program to set a bandwith limit to a ubuntu server for websites?
<Ricardo777> Well, since I can't post yet in the forums of Ubuntu I will post my question here.
<ikonia> Juje007: use a squid proxy
<Juje007> What is that ikonia
<jose> all: are you sure I don't have to "shrink" my c drive on vista before using a live cd of intrepid ibex to be able to run both vista AND ubuntu on my machine?
<SkyLeach> hey all
<ikonia> Juje007:  a proxy server, if you channel your web traffic through it you can limit quite easy
<jose> all: i've read both
<dimitrius> trying to make touch screen work on tx2500. anyone one know how can i do that?
<jasehelp> SkyLeach: hello
<SkyLeach> I have inherited some ubuntu machines and I find the syslog filled with www -- MARK -- messages.  and I do mean FILLED
<SkyLeach> I'm under a brute force attempt to break ssh
<prince_jammys> jose: you have to shrink the partition if it's taking up the whole drive, yes
<Ricardo777> My question is that the computer I'm using, which is family, had been just messed up. It got fixed with latest updates & SP3.
<SkyLeach> anyone know what this fool garbage is coming from?
<erUSUL> jose: no; the installer can shrink the partition it is recomended to defrag C: though
 * SkyLeach is about to put in syslog-ng
<SkyLeach> or metalog
<Elda> What are you going on about? :>
<Ricardo777> It was home now it's Profesional.
<erUSUL> jose: but you can shrink it from windows beforehand if you want to. it is not neccesary but you can do it
<jasehelp> oh
<prince_jammys> Ricardo777: ask all in one line, or your question gets chopped up
<jrib> SkyLeach: what is your question?
<Ricardo777> well, to make the long story short....
<Ricardo777> oh sorry
<SkyLeach> jrib, any idea what's causing all this MARK stuff?
<erUSUL> Ricardo777: all in one line please
<jose> erUSUL: thank you.  how much room should the ubuntu part be?  I have one HD which is about 250GB
<SkyLeach> I'm guessing apache?  (because of the www) but I'm unfamiliar with ubuntu setups by default.
<Draconicus> Okay, new problem.
<jrib> SkyLeach: read "man syslogd", search for "mark"
<jasehelp> what?
<erUSUL> SkyLeach: syslogd/klogd mark the log every 20 minutes so you know the lack of messages is not becouse the log server died
<SkyLeach> jrib, why thank you I would never have thought of RTFM
<Draconicus> I need to disable the automatic numlock function that starts when GNOME starts.
<Draconicus> Anyone know how?
<SkyLeach> erUSUL, what really bothers me more is the lack of messages
<prince_jammys> jose: it can be very small, or big. it's up to you.  it can also be changed later, though it's nice to get it right the first time
<SkyLeach> there is almost nothing there.
<SkyLeach> other than the MARK entries
<erUSUL> SkyLeach: no messages == everything ok
<ratinacage78> can someone PLEASE help me get out of 800x600 resolution?! i'm looking to get into 1024x768. THANKS!!
<ratinacage78> http://pastebin.com/m452ea690
<mib_lqum3wdl> hi everyone
<SkyLeach> and a lot of syslog restarts
<SkyLeach> way to many
<jrib> SkyLeach: I didn't tell you to RTFM.  I told you where you can find a documented explanation of the MARK messages...
<jasehelp> hello
<Ricardo777> Q: Can Ubuntu run on this computer? Computer prefs: Dell Dem 2400 22.4 something Ghz 1gb mem Win XP Profesional SP3.
<Ricardo777> There's my Question.
<Elda> Ricardo777, probably?
<erUSUL> Ricardo777: yes
<jrib> SkyLeach: do you know how to search manpages?
<Elda> I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 and I run it with no problems
<prince_jammys> Ricardo777: yes
<jose> Ricardo777: yeah it can
<SkyLeach> erUSUL, everything isn't really ok, as I said I'm under a brute force.  I expected something in syslog.
<jasehelp> Ricardo777: yes
<mib_lqum3wdl> i know it's weird to ask this in #ubuntu, but what is the best linux distro for completely linux newbie?
<ikonia> SkyLeach: look at your auth log
<prince_jammys> Ricardo777: haha
<Elda> SkyLeach someone is attacking you? :>  Why not just take the server down for a bit?
<Ricardo777> I have tried before, but it didn't work. That was when it was "messy/buggy". But now, so far clean.
<prince_jammys> Ricardo777: everyone bombarded you with answers
<SkyLeach> Elda, it's from a single IP.  I'll just block it.
<RockmanFL> Hi, I need help please! I have spent over 20 hours on forums and do not like asking for help so please know I do not come here looking for a quick fix but I am at the end of my wits in looking for what should be a simple answer My Background: Brand new to Linux with 20 years of computer experience...heavy windows user today that learned on basica then Dos however I am not a programmer and have no formal IT trainign. Configuration: Vista PC, 
<SkyLeach> got it from the auth log.
<SkyLeach> blocked in 5
<erUSUL> SkyLeach: look in messages auth.log (firewall log ig you use ulog) etc
<Ricardo777> 4 is many answers? lol
<Elda> RockmanFL,  just get to the question part
<Jockeo> How can I easily record the screen (or part of it) for some minutes and then upload it on a server (website) with password protection? (That actually makes two questions: recording and sharing)
<Elda> RockmanFL, Ive used pcs for less time than you and Im sure if I can understand linux you can do it too :P
<prince_jammys> RockmanFL: your question got cut off :)
<erUSUL> Jockeo: use xvidcap or recordmydesktop
<RockmanFL> ok I get Linux very well
<SkyLeach> erUSUL, ty
<Jockeo> erUSUL: I will look those up. Thanks!
<Elda> Just ask the question part, hehe
<SkyLeach> ty others that offered advice
<jasehelp> ok
 * SkyLeach still prefers syslog-ng ;-)
<Ricardo777> well, I'm going to get the latest ubuntu & put it on some black CD-R disk & see if it works this time.
<RockmanFL> Cannot see Samba shares on Vista or XP and Windows cannot see Ubuntu
<Draconicus> Look, I'm going to lose a LOT of money if I can't get this problem fixed.
<Draconicus> Doesn't anyone here know anything about GNOME?
<SkyLeach> Draconicus, I hear it's a desktop
<prince_jammys> Ricardo777: cool. burn it slow
<Ricardo777> especially cause Ubuntu is up-to-date
<SkyLeach> or more specifically, a window manager and library :-)
<RockmanFL> Spent hours in forums with no luck to fix
<Elda> Vista/Windows cannot see the etc3 or whatever it is Ubuntu uses normally Id think you need a program to do that
<jrib> !helpme | Draconicus
<ubottu> Draconicus: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Elda> Linux should be able to see windows NTFS partitions though
<SkyLeach> Elda, ntfs-3g
<Ricardo777> burn it slow, oh yeah, maybe that was what I didn't do. But how slow though?
<RockmanFL> sorry...thought my background would help for a base for the answer
<Draconicus> I know for a fact that patience leads to swallowed questions that never get answered. :|
<Elda> Personally though What I did is created a 20 gig partition for Windows (windows 7) a 10 gig for Ubutu, 4 for swap space and the rest ~80 gigs as a shared space
<prince_jammys> Draconicus: what is the question anyway?
<prince_jammys> i don't see any question here
<Elda> If you want to share space between both OSes just Id say make a shared partition that both can use
<jasehelp> prince_jammys: same
<vigge_sWe1> hai
<Draconicus> prince_jammys: How can I disable the automatic enabling of numlock when GNOME starts?
<Draconicus> toggling*
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: u there?
<henchy> Draconicus: i can't find any setting inside of gnome to control the state of numlock.   I would first check my bios to make sure the numlock setting is set the way i want it.  if no relief there, i would install numlockx and then make a script to turn off numlock and add it to my startup programs
<vigge_sWe1> anyone able to guide me trough on how to setup TKIP on wireless?
<Draconicus> henchy: It's not the BIOS. I've been through all that. It's GNOME.
<RockmanFL> I want to use Ubuntu as a medial center and have the files shared so it can also be a server to other window PC's in the house. Cannot get any on the PC's to see Ubuntu box and vice versa
<henchy> Draconicus: did you see the second half of my post
<Draconicus> http://wiki.robotz.com/index.php/Numlock_State_&_Keyboard_Mapping <--- It's something like this, but I don't know what the "X startup file" for GNOME is.
<RockmanFL> all hard wired
<prince_jammys> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<prince_jammys> Draconicus: do the opposite of that ^
<Draconicus> henchy: I tried adding numlockx to the startup. It only turns it on.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i auto schedule a process after the completion of another process?????
<vigge_sWe> anyone?
<Draconicus> prince_jammys: I know, but I need the file.
<Draconicus> The path.
<henchy> Draconicus:   numlockx [on|off]
<Draconicus> ...Oh.
<Draconicus> :P
<Draconicus> Thanks.
<ivan_> hi my frend
<ivan_> :)
<Ricardo777> how slow?
<ivan_> how are you
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, ya
<ivan_> web from bulgaria
<ivan_> heh
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: help me yar
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: can you tell me how can i auto schedule a process after the completion of another process?????
<jaysonsantos> Hello
<prince_jammys> Ricardo777: how slow to burn you mean? as slow as you have patience for :) it reduces chances of a bad cd.
<RockmanFL> I can be patient...Can someone please confirm you saw my question...is it in que to be answered?
<triggerhapp> indian_munnda, Do you mean run one after one has finished?
<indian_munnda> triggerhapp: yes
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, that would call for some scripting....
<alanbshepard70> After updating my 8.10 install my display can only be set to 800x600, how do I fix this? Monitor is capable of 1024x768.
<triggerhapp> indian_munnda, How are you currently running said first program
<jrib> RockmanFL: that isn't how it works.  If someone knows the answer, someone will answer you.  If no one answers, try again in 15 minutes
<prince_jammys> RockmanFL: try again in a bit
<RockmanFL> understood
<prince_jammys> it's a common question, someone will know
<redvamp128> alanbshepard70:  try reinstalling your video drivers. (or they may need to be updated to a higher version)
<Ricardo777> As slow for best chances of it working.
<indian_munnda> triggerhapp: i m downloading 300 mb update of half life now and i want another download when it completes and then after completion of 2nd dwnld, i want auto shutdown
<triggerhapp> ooh errm, not one I'd know about, because of the downloads...
<alanbshepard70> redvamp128: Ok.....how?
<xSlack> I have a gtk2 theme unpacked and am trying to install it
<indian_munnda> triggerhapp: what?
<henchy> Draconicus: think i found it,  run gconf-editor and then navigate to:  /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-YOURHOSTNAME/0/numlock_on
<xSlack> how do i do this
<triggerhapp> indian_munnda, This would probably require a specialist program to download or some scripting
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, look at the ETA and use the shutdown to switch after so much of time...give a relaxation of say 10 mins
<redvamp128> alanbshepard70:  What video card do you have?
<prince_jammys> henchy: wow, talk about obscure
<henchy> prince_jammys: hehe, i went into gconf-editor and searched for numlock
<crunchbang> hello all
<SiDi> xSlack, put the folder containing "gtk2" and "metacity" folders directly in your .themes folder
<redvamp128> alanbshepard70:  What is your video card?
<itachi> crunchbang, hi!
<alanbshepard70> redvamp128: an old nvidia geforce mx440
<ndubuntu> hello? Is anyone there? I need some help with my computer.
<xSlack> SiDi: where is that folder located
<redvamp128> alanbshepard70:  try this first before installing " sudo nvidia-settings" then try and set it there
<triggerhapp> ndubuntu, Ask
<SiDi> xSlack, it's an hidden folder, press Ctrl + H in order to see hidden folders
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: ok can u just tell me , how to schedule auto shutdown?
<triggerhapp> ^.^ we dont know what you need yet
<Jufis> guys, I managed to somehow break my sounds. I only hear some weird static-like noise when the log on sound is supposed to play or any other sound.
<prince_jammys> ndubuntu: ask away, all in one line, and provide details
<ndubuntu> ok, none of my updates will install
<SiDi> xSlack, you can also make an archive (.tar.gz) of your folder, and then drag it into the theme selection window to install it
<Felix_Aurelius> Don't suppose anyone here could help me with something?
<triggerhapp> ndubuntu, Is it giving an error message?
<ndubuntu> yes
<crunchbang> exit
<prince_jammys> Felix_Aurelius:  ask away, all in one line, and provide details
<jelly-bean> is there a way to specify the default size of desktop icons?
<ndubuntu> for all 26 of them
<RPS> Guys, when I go to connect to my wireless connection on my 8.10 system it nags me for (Unlock Keyring, Enter password for default keyring to unlock) I know that turned that setting on when I first set up Ubuntu, but I'll be dang if I can figure out how to turn it off. .LOL Can someone clue me in on shutting it off?
<triggerhapp> !pastebin > ndubuntu
<ubottu> ndubuntu, please see my private message
<triggerhapp> ^.^ gimme the paste bin and i'll see what i can do
<indian_munnda> triggerhapp: can u tell me how to schedule a auto shutdown after 3 hours?
<alanbshepard70> redvamp128: Ah, I'm an idiot, thanks, works now..
<ndubuntu> where is you private message?
<triggerhapp> indian_munnda, actually i havnt got a clue how to script a shutdown :S never tried
<itachi> indian_munnda, the shutdown command can do that
<indian_munnda> itachi: plz tell me..
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, sudo shutdown -h <time here> , the time should be +m for minutes...or hh:mm 24 hour format
<ookz> Can anyone help me really fast with a network connection issue?
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, read man shutdown for more clarity
<Jufis> guys, I managed to somehow break my sounds. I only hear some weird static-like noise when the log on sound is supposed to play or any other sound. I had sounds working after install but today the sounds got broken.
<henchy> jelly-bean: open nautilus (file browser), click edit, preferences, Icon View Defaults - u can choose a zoom percentage there.  that effects the desktop
<itachi> shutdown -t or something like it, try man shutdown
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://tinyurl.com/cashcrate13 for free cash!
<ndubuntu> ubottu, can you help me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you help me
<redvamp128> alanbshepard70:  when you upgraded it set everything back to the defaults-
<sebsebseb> SiDi: I have just done it the menu way and clicking, but yesterday evening I was telling  a new Ubuntu user how to get the hidden folders in home.  so how to list it and then  press  the type  button after show hidden files and folders have been ticked.   I  just tried with Ctrl h and  ctrl 1  for a list.  much quicker and easier
<alanbshepard70> redvamp128:  Thanks now I'll know how to fix it should it happen again,
<jelly-bean> henchy: thank you very much :)
<ndubuntu> okay, thanks anyway
<henchy> welcom ;)
<SiDi> sebsebseb, i personnally don't use ctrl+h, i just type the name of the folder in the address bar :)
<DStrevinas> Hello after a problem with gnome i try to install compiz-gnome and it outputs:
<DStrevinas> Depends: compiz-core (=1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6) but 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<jelly-bean> is there an easy way to add a new launcher to my desktop? e.g. by dragging and dropping?
<DStrevinas> what happens here?
<sebsebseb> SiDi: sure or that can be done,  but  yeah keyboard shortcuts are quicker and easier then menu I think
<SiDi> sebsebseb, yeh :) it's all about remembering them
<sebsebseb> SiDi: ,but I just tend to use menu
<arvind_khadri> DStrevinas, why do you want to install that?
<sebsebseb> SiDi: well it says in the menu what the keyboard shortcuts are
<henchy> jelly-bean: you can drag and drop from the menus to an empty spot on the desktop
<Felix_Aurelius> Righto. Anyway, I was trying to troubleshoot an application crash and came to the, yes, extremely foolish conclusion that it was a permissions issue. So, I figured, why not chmod 777 the /usr directory? I tried that, but I thought I might have gotten the octal wrong, so I created a reference file and set the permissions to the ones I wanted, then referenced it in chmod. Long story short, it b0rked my system, changing all the 
<SiDi> sebsebseb, yeh. that's how i learnt about it
<Felix_Aurelius> So, yeah. I can use things normally, but I want to patch it all up to the status quo ante
<Ricardo777> Ok, so now I'm downloading the Ubuntu iso (latest).
<jelly-bean> henchy: this is Eclipse. I just extracted it to a directory (no package management, no menu launchers to choose from) I just have a binary file in a folder
<RPS> any ideas on how I can get rid of the (Unlock Keyring) nag when I go to sign into the net?
<hwilde> i have nvidia with two separate xscreens using two monitors.  both monitors dim and go to sleep if activity is only on the second workspace.  is there a way to fix this so it recognizes mouse and keyboard activity in the second x screen and doesn't sleep mode?
<Ricardo777> now for burning...
<DStrevinas> arvind_khadri: My gnome was uninstalled after a stupidity i done. I have already installed gnome again. But now I cannot add visual effects
<SiDi> RPS, i think the name of the software managing that is "seahorse"
<ookz> is 8.10 the latest version?
<SiDi> ookz, yes
<Felix_Aurelius> Ookz: yes.
<ookz> Someone said 9.04 was out
<Ricardo777> actually novermind...brb...
<Felix_Aurelius> Someone was being silly.
<DStrevinas> When I move to Normal or Extra, the windows do not contain the above bar
<Felix_Aurelius> So, can anyone help me with my issue? I could take it to PMs if that would be better.
<henchy> jelly-bean: ahh, in that case you probably have to make the launcher manually, unless someone else has an idea
<ookz> ir dummy then
<sebsebseb> ookz: 8.10 is the current latest  9.04 is out in April
<SiDi> RPS, open seahorse, then go to the preferences, i think you can remove the password prompt for accessing to your saved passwords there
<ookz> Ah
<jelly-bean> henchy: ok i did. is there a way to get the eclipse icon instead of the default launcher icon?
<RPS> SiDi, I'm not seeing sehorse
<Felix_Aurelius> Anyone? Anyone? ...bueller?
<Ricardo777> reading help/instructions for success....brb...
<SiDi> RPS : "seahorse" Open it with Alt+F2
<henchy> jelly-bean: when you go to properties of that launcher, you can click the icon to select a different one
<arvind_khadri> DStrevinas, run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install -f and then install your prgram
<SiDi> Felix_Aurelius, if you tell us what is your problem, might be easier ;)
<ookz> So if I update to a newer version I loose all my configurations
<DStrevinas> ok thanx much
<Felix_Aurelius> I did, but I'll try again.
<Squideshi> Anyone have any ideas why the flash-nonfree package would cause Firefox to lag?
<Bolin> Maybe someone could help me out with Grub. A guy has been helping me for quite a while but he had to leave and it still doesn't work. He was absolutely clueless at the end saying that it really should work now considering everything we tried. Im trying to install it on a fresh sata-disk. There's no other disks installed and no other OS's. Only one Sata-disk with a fresh install. I get Error 21 after installation.
<vigge_sWe> anyone can guide me trought on how to setup TKIP?
<groundup> what is the name of that plugin that allows you to right click and download a flash movie. I can't remember the name of it for the life of me.
<henchy> jelly-bean: if the icon is in that eclipse directory, navigate to that directory and select it
<RPS> SiDi,  I see, I see thanks
<SiDi> ookz, no you don't. Maybe you'll lose a few ones, but you won't lose your whole config at all.
<Felix_Aurelius> Righto. Anyway, I was trying to troubleshoot an application crash and came to the, yes, extremely foolish conclusion that it was a permissions issue. So, I figured, why not chmod 777 the /usr directory? I tried that, but I thought I might have gotten the octal wrong, so I created a reference file and set the permissions to the ones I wanted, then referenced it in chmod. Long story short, it b0rked my system, changing all the 
<ndubuntu> Can anyone help me with my update problem?
<ookz> What is the equivalent command in linux for the windows IPCONFIG /ALL
<Bolin> ifconfig -a
<Veratyr9> ifconfig -a
<Felix_Aurelius> can you read what I typed?
<ookz> thanks
<Felix_Aurelius> Or is it a little too complicated?
<lvlefisto> I have a DELL Inspiron 531S running Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex. DELL Support is recomending to update the BIOS version. The problem is that the BIOS updater is a Windows EXE file. How can i run it?
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: itachi: thanx dudes, i did sudo shutdown -h 2:30. it it worked man. this process is in the queue now.
<ivan_> hey
<ivan_> hey
<SiDi> Felix_Aurelius, i think some dirs such as /usr have special permissions (such as sticky byte), thats why it'd be broken
<Veratyr9> ookz: iwconfig for wireless stuff
<ookz> is there a hot key for terminal in ubuntu?
<ookz> k
<cmwslw> if it works, why do you need to update?
<ookz> thanks
<ivan_> има ли някой от бг
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, :) it will shutdown at 2:30 AM
<Felix_Aurelius> SiDi: is there any way to reset permissions?
<maxime_> hi everyone
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: ya :)
<Veratyr9> !ru
<ivan_> hi man
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aman> i am a little confused about the whole ZeroConf and Samba thing ..
<SiDi> Felix_Aurelius, i don't think so. It happened to me once and i ended up reinstalling the whole distro. You should NEVER modify the permissions of system folders
<Bolin> Maybe someone could help me out with Grub. A guy has been helping me for quite a while but he had to leave and it still doesn't work. He was absolutely clueless at the end saying that it really should work now considering everything we tried. Im trying to install it on a fresh sata-disk. There's no other disks installed and no other OS's. Only one Sata-disk with a fresh install. I get Error 21 after installation.
<aman> how does Ubuntu share files by default ?
<RPS> SiDi, I see two password keyrings listed ...one is called login and it has automatically unlocked beside it and the other one is called Default with nothing listed to the right of it ...what should I do?
<ivan_> не не
<ookz> So users and groups I have to edit that all through the terminal?
<Felix_Aurelius> Yeah, heh...
<ivan_> не може да бъде
<ndubuntu> Can anyone help me with my update problem?  I have 26 updates and there is an error pop-up on all of them!  How do I fix that?
<ivan_> ням аникой
<ivan_> от БГ
<Myrtti> !bg | ivan_
<cmwslw> ookz: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-a-hotkey-to-open-a-terminal-window-in-ubuntu/
<ubottu> ivan_: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Felix_Aurelius> PRobably should use gparted to open up a new partition, reinstall to that, and transfer the fles over.
<SiDi> RPS, i suppose the "default" one contains the key of your WiFi, and you should put it "auto unlocked" too, don't ask me how though, i don't know
<ookz> thanks
<cmwslw> google my friend
<ivan_> thanks
<ivan_> man
<SiDi> Felix_Aurelius, transfer your /etc at least and you shouldn't have too much pain with the rest. I need to go anyways, can't help you on that.
<cmwslw> contrary to popular belief, it works.
<quiksilver> how do i unlock  a folder on my desktop?
<Felix_Aurelius> Thanks for the help, mate.
<itachi> Felix_Aurelius, i doubt there is an easy way if you dont know what permissions you want where. gnu/linux is what we make it. in root we trust.
<Felix_Aurelius> Adios.
<jrib> quiksilver: what permissions are on it?
<Felix_Aurelius> Heh, in root we trust indeed.
<ndubuntu> Can anyone help me with my update problem?  I have 26 updates and there is an error pop-up on all of them!  How do I fix that?
<spsneo> theres problem in ubuntu interpid opening smb:// folders
<Felix_Aurelius> Note to self: do NOT use recursive commands if you have no idea what you're doing.
<quiksilver> jrib: no clue
<Felix_Aurelius> So noted.
<spsneo> what to do?
<ookz> anyone know of an app to emulate the windows run prompt?
<Veratyr9> ndubuntu: what error?
<jrib> quiksilver: ls -ld ~/Desktop/name_of_fo/der
<SiDi> Felix_Aurelius, do not use recursive commands as root ;) at all ;)
<quiksilver> jrib: its just locked
<Felix_Aurelius> Yeah, I learned that.
<Veratyr9> Felix_Aurelius: ever
<ndubuntu> an update error.
<Felix_Aurelius> Well, at least I somewhat fixed it.
<spsneo> theres problem in ubuntu interpid opening smb:// folders from alt+f2 . Any solutions?
<Felix_Aurelius> So I'm not a TOTAL noob.
<Veratyr9> :)
<Felix_Aurelius> Better if I hadn't broken it in the first place though. ;)
<Veratyr9> Felix_Aurelius: experience is the greatest teacher
<redvamp128> anyone know off the top of their head the actual room name for java or is it just #java ?
<Felix_Aurelius> Indeed.
<Felix_Aurelius> Anyway, I'm off to play with my partitions. Have a fine afternoon/evening/morning/whatever it is where you are.
<quiksilver> the contents of the folder are locked
<quiksilver> all songs
<Veratyr9> just popped in a new hdd, formatted it to ext3, how do i get it to show up in computer:///, or will it automatically if i just mount it in terminal
<quiksilver> also, when i drag and drop all my songs into rhythym box, i want to delete the song files from my desktop
<jrib> quiksilver: it's impossible to help you if you don't do what I ask...
<quiksilver> i did jrib
<ookz> What do they call the default? gateway
<quiksilver>  /home/ryan/Desktop/musica
<jrib> quiksilver: what was the output?
<Jufis> I managed to somehow break my sounds. I only hear some weird static-like noise when the log on sound is supposed to play or any other sound.
<casaubon> irc.synirc.net
<DVA5912> Is their an open source application i can use to sync my Dell Axim X5
<itachi> veratyr9, it should, also, add it to fstab it you want to mount it at boot
<ookz> I can't seem to find it in the ifconfig cmd
<ookz> is it broadcast?
<jrib> quiksilver: run the command and tell me the output: ls -ld ~/Desktop/musica
<Veratyr9> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bmorris> I've install the php5-pgsql package on ubuntu 8.10 but I'm running into some problems.. I'm getting an error saying: "PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0" does anybody know how to solve that?
<Leo_Dragonheart> Hi everyone. How do I change the links font color in Xchat?
<quiksilver> drwxr-xr-x 2 ryan ryan 4096 2009-01-21 11:26 /home/ryan/Desktop/musica
<ookz> jrib do you pull this commands out your head?
<jrib> ookz: yes?
<jrib> quiksilver: what does « id » return?
<ookz> Because if so your like super awesome
<ookz> l
<ookz> lol
<ookz> You've been at this for awhile I guess
 * SkyLeach prefers to pull commands out of his butt
<SkyLeach> gets more sh*t done 8-D
<quiksilver> command not found
<jrib> ookz: I just use ubuntu as my main system, after a few weeks you learn the basic commands
<ookz> I bet
<jrib> quiksilver: what did you type?
<quiksilver> « id »
<ashok_> how do i install amarok in gnome?
<ookz> I'm a windows guru but I hate ms now with a passion
<sebsebseb> ashok_: sudo apt-get install amarok
<jrib> quiksilver: just the stuff inside the « »
<SkyLeach> ashok_, the same way you isntall it anywhere else
<sebsebseb> ashok_: hell you could have the whole of kubuntu if you want
<sagredo> guys
<sagredo> I just realized
<sagredo> that I can automate my scripts with cron
<DVA5912> Is their such thing as Active Sync for UBuntu
<sagredo> !!!!
<ashok_> i like gnome, but i miss amarok from kde...do i need to do anything besides the apt-get or will that add whatever else there needs to be?
<ookz> cron?
<RockmanFL> Does anyone now how to get Ubuntu 8.10 with Samba to see shared windows folders on an XP and vista machine AND for the windows to see the shared folder on Ubuntu box? wired via router...I have spent hours on forums and reading with no luck so most of the common suggestions have been tried...I am brand new to Linux but LOVE IT ...understand basic terminal commands and of course the GUI
<sagredo> I thought I'd share my excitement
<sagredo> lulz
<sebsebseb> ashok_: that will just install amarok.  also amarok lol
<lianimator> any way to undo rm?
<ashok_> DVA5912: you could install a virtual machine to sync your WM device
<sebsebseb> ashok_: if you got Intrepid Ibex do this isntead :)
<Bolin> Maybe someone could help me out with Grub. A guy has been helping me for quite a while but he had to leave and it still doesn't work. He was absolutely clueless at the end saying that it really should work now considering everything we tried. Im trying to install it on a fresh sata-disk. There's no other disks installed and no other OS's. Only one Sata-disk with a fresh install. I get Error 21 after installation.
<sebsebseb> ashok_: sudo apt-get install banshee
<ookz> So in order to get KDE on ubuntu I have to duel boot with Kubuntu?
<DVA5912> ashok_: as in buy windows xp ?
<SkyLeach> RockmanFL, generally set up your samba server as primary WINS and then add it's IP to your router's DNS configuration.
<ashok_> sebsebseb: gah too late, its installing amarok...what is banshee?
<ookz> Why by win xp lol
<ashok_> DVA5912: oh, sorry i thought you already had a license of the windows client
<ookz> buy*
<RockmanFL> have not done that ...will try thx
<SkyLeach> ookz, well it is the only version of windows currently worth a dern
<DVA5912> ookz: No piracy please
<Leo_Dragonheart> I can barely read the links on this page how can I change the font color of the links?
<sebsebseb> ashok_: it used to suck in Hardy Heron, but the version in Interpid Ibex is amazing. it's a very good music and video player
<lianimator> sebsebseb: isn't rhythmbox better than banshee? which is less prone to crash?
<ookz> SkyLeach: I'm sure you can find you an unattended ISO floating around with SP3 on it
<sebsebseb> lianimator: I used to use Rythombox in Hardy Heron when Banshee sucked
<ashok_> DVA5912: looks like wine supports activesync http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8980
<sebsebseb> lianimator: ,but now  Banshee kicks arse  big time compared to Rythombox
<sebsebseb> and Amarok
<SkyLeach> ookz, work with vista for a while and any version of XP starts sounding like gold
<lianimator> sebsebseb: thanks, I'll get banshee soon! amarok isn't native to gnome, right?
<DVA5912> ashok_: i would have though ms would have banned it. Wow thats a big surprise
<Myrtti> lianimator: right
<sebsebseb> lianimator: indeed it's not native to Gnome  since it's a KDE app, but it will run in Gnome/Ubuntu
<ookz> Skyleach: Man my company wanted to switch over to vista....
<redvamp128> Bolin:  can you pastebin the following and maybe someone may be able to help you - fdisk -l and your menu.lst file (I have seen people help as well as helped some with that info)
<ookz> Skyleach: Worst few months of my life
<ashok_> DVA5912: oops, looks like I lied...read the page and you won't be able to connect your device
<nightrid3r> lianimator i use amarok in ubuntu, works great
<Bolin> redvamp128: ok
<sebsebseb> lianimator: yeah you need Intrepid Ibex  for good version of Banshee, or  do the ppa in Hardy Heron
<DVA5912> ashok_: I knew it was too good to be true :P
<ookz> Skyleach: and doing any administration in vista is like pulling teeth
<jrib> ookz, SkyLeach: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion please
<ashok_> DVA5912: if you don't have a license of the windows client, maybe this article can help you? http://www.smartphonemag.com/cms/blogs/27/a_new_adventure_windows_mobile_and_ubunt
<enquest> If I want to block certain website between 9 and 17 how should I do that?
<redvamp128> Bolin:  I with that info I can have a look but I can only look for general errors. But possibly others may have a look and find the errors.
<vigge_sWe> :/
<DVA5912> ashok_: Checking it out
<Jufis> I think I lost my sounds after system suspend
<lianimator> sebsebseb: I like rhythmbox's easy search. and it'll play the songs in the filter.. I don't like making playlists.
<vigge_sWe> I'll guess noone knows about TKIP...
<sebsebseb> lianimator: playlists heh, just import  your music to banshee and videos, and that's that
<Bodsda> Hi, i have dual monitors set up, and i like to have firefox open on screen 2(right) and xchat on screen 1(left) -- is there anyway to make firefox always open on screen 2?
<Jufis> What should I do now?
<ookz> Ok anyone know how to fix XChat so I can actually see all the users in the room like MIrc
<redvamp128> Jufis:  that happens to me sometimes and quick run of this command fixes me up "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<sizzam> ookz: ctrl+f7  ?
<arvind_khadri> ookz, ask #xchat
<MidasManchu> hey, does anyone know how to enable subpixel smoothing for window managers outside of gnome/kde/xfce?  talk about eyestrain when running Awesome
<Jufis> redvamp128, thanks, I'll try that
<redvamp128> Jufis:  though that just restarts the sound server but for me that works when I loose sound
<sizzam> MidasManchu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config   Select “Autohinter”, “Always” and “No” when prompted.
<sebsebseb> lianimator: and last.fm is cool to use with Banshee :)  http://www.last.fm
<ubuntu_> need help
<ookz> #xchat
<kingsley> What's the standard IRC client?
<Bolin> redvamp128: fdisk http://pastebin.com/m3bd61019 and menu.1st http://pastebin.com/m2a4766c8
<sebsebseb> kingsley: there isn't really a standard IRC client,  Xchat is popular, but Xchat LOL  Konversation :)
<ubuntu_> I wanted to extend my paration for games to be install in ubuntu from wine and i don't have enough space and i don't know how to expand my partation
<Jufis> redvamp128, didn't help. Thanks anyway for tryinh
<panickedthumb> Anyone know who runs mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<Jufis> trying*
<Ricardo777> download complete on to instruction on burning....brb....
<Ienorand> kingsley: Pidgin?
<axeman69> hello all
<lianimator> is there a delete command that moves it to the trash?
<ashok_> ubuntu_: go to terminal and type sudo gparted
<MidasManchu> sizzam, logout/logon when finished?
<axeman69> does anyone know how to use Rdesktop to connect to Windows TS in console mode?
<ashok_> ubuntu_: that should open the partition manager, from which you can adjust your partition sizes
<sizzam> MidasManchu: yep
<chez> hey, can someone help me out? i'm running intrepid on the samsung nc10. If I shut the lid, I get a horrible ear piercing screech from the pc speaker. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> lianimator: PIdgin could be used for IRC yes, but Konversation :d
<redvamp128> Bolin:  Pm?
<cmwslw> i use chatzilla
<cmwslw> ownage
<lianimator> sebsebseb: wrong person ;)
<DVA5912> ashok_: Cool man ya got it. I cant belive i can let go of windows now
<sebsebseb> cmwslw: Chatzilla is quite nice for  a Firefox IRC client yes
<ashok_> DVA5912: do you have a copy of windows?
<DVA5912> not a retail. It was pre installed but now i can remove the partition and edit grub
<MidasManchu> sizzam, worked perfectly, thanks a bunch
<sizzam> MidasManchu: sweet, you're welcome
<cmwslw> i have vista-xp-ubuntu triple boot
<DVA5912> ashok_: ^^
<cmwslw> but i always boot into ubuntu now
<sebsebseb> cmwslw: yeah Windows  sucks for  the real OS stuff
<sigjuice> I just installed epiphany-browser on my 8.10 system.  I can't seem to find it under the Applications menu.
<sebsebseb> the technical advantages
<vigge_sWe> yeh sure, "quick maintenance", for 3 hours...
<sebsebseb> the technical OS stuff, Windows sucks for that
<cmwslw> yea
<cmwslw> compatibility is a lot better though
<jasehelp> hello
<cmwslw> thats just because everyone has ms
<sebsebseb> yeah, but that's, because they gained most market share in the 90's
<Quagmire> SiDi this is RPS on another nick ...I deleted the key and of course that killed that wireless connection, but I re-entered the info and I'm back on line with the 8.10 system. I'm just baffled by how long it has always taken for my wireless connection to show up ...I'll explain ...2 neighbors connections will show right up want to connect, but wireless router takes a couple of minutes to show up in the list of available connection. I fi
<vigge_sWe> anyone know about when the forum is up?
<sebsebseb> so manufactures have to suppourt them if they want to sell stuff
<ubuntu_> how i increase my partation???/ i have no clue
<Quagmire> I meant to say MY wireless router takes a couple of minutes to show up
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: which partition?
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb umm /home
<axeman69> does anyone know how to use Rdesktop to connect to Windows TS in console mode?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: on the LIve CD, it can't be mounted
<sebsebseb> to resize
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb i was trying install games on ubuntu and it say no space
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: YA I'm on live cd
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: use the partition editior then
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: mailto:?Body=vinagre ubuntu:0
<Leo_Dragonheart> I am having aa aapplication launcher problem with changing the icon. Can someone help please?
<itachi> ubuntu_, how much memory do you have installed?
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb can u remote desktop and show me
<Glencore> is there any way to resize a ntfs partition (its on raid0 nvraid)
<ubuntu_> itachi 4 gb
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: I can vnc yes
<Ricardo777> ok now I'm on the last steps, these I am on: "
<Ricardo777> Select the Ubuntu CD image file you want to use, then click 'Open'.
<Ricardo777> In the dialog, click 'OK'."
<Glencore> from within windows vista
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: over SSH to :)
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb i'm on gpart
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: so it's pretty secure
<Ricardo777> Now before I click ok, what speed from the list I should chose?
<vigge_sWe> anyone want to answer my TKIP question?
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb can show me step by step
<jasehelp> x4
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: how to
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: if you want go pm
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: talk about that kind of thing in pm
<prince_jammys> Ricardo777: 4x
<Ubuntu_Noob> hello
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb k can u pm me
<Ricardo777> Max, 48x, 40x, 32x,-
<Ricardo777> oh ok
<Ricardo777> that would be best?
<jasehelp> Ricardo777:4x
<Ubuntu_Noob> whats the topic?
<Wunderbar> anyone here play football manager via wine
<jasehelp> Ubuntu_noob: ubuntu
<Wunderbar> 2009
<Ubuntu_Noob> really?
<Ubuntu_Noob> or is the topic "stuff"
<vigge_sWe1> anyone know how to enable TKIP the easy way?
<newmember> sshd keeps boting me from my server, does sshd have a time limit for inactivity?
<Kingsy102> can someone tell me the channel name for ubuntu eee?
<newmember> never seen that before, maybe I never looked or stayed inactive so long
<chez> is there a partition magic type of app for ubuntu?  a botche installation left me a couple of small unused partitions?
<Ricardo777> ok, 4x it is...brb...
<Ricardo777> thanks
<jasehelp> k
<angel1> can some one please help with grub?
<jimcooncat> newmember: ssh doesn't, but other things don't see ssh traffic as you're being active
<|Sigma|> chez: gparted
<Wunderbar> gpartition is a lot better than partition magic
<chazco> Hi... can someone point me to a working download link for 7.10? Keep getting corrupted downloads...
<jimcooncat> newmember: ssh has "keepalive" options to help on that
<newmember> jimcooncat: nottyping anything, I am just tailing a log file
<cmwslw> ubuntu is so good that I feel like I'm on vacation when I use it
<zs_> hah
<cmwslw> does anyone else feel like that?
<angel1> can someone help me with grub? It won't detect windows
<zs_> I do
<vigge_sWe1> can anyone help me please?
<newmember> chez: I am looking for the partition osftware I use that goes on a USB stick
<zs_> it's like bermuda on my lap
<cmwslw> lol
<jimcooncat> newmember: if the log file doesn't get new entries, there's no traffic generated. But like I said, ssh isn't always recognized by your isp as activity
<cmwslw> yea
<Kingsy102> can someone tell me the channel name for ubuntu eee?
<SiDi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ chazco
<angel1> Does anyone know how to setup grub?
<chez> :newmember huh?
<chez> :angel1 startupmanager
<angel1> huh?
<newmember> chez: I use a partition software that works from a USB stick
<zs_> does anyone know how to lock a package so that synaptic does not try to remove it everytime I install something, Like I isntalled WICD and everytime I try to install somethings it trys to remove it
<chez> :newmember ah, whats that?
<vigge_sWe1> oh well...
<angel1> the thing is grub wont detect my windows partition
<vigge_sWe1> sems like I am gonna be without internet in school
<Fire_Chief> Kingsy102: you are looking for the #ubuntu-eeepc channel
<jimcooncat> newmember: run screen on the remote so if you disconnect, then you won't lose your tail :-)
<FFForever> anyone know how i can watch ondemand movies from netflix in ubuntu?
<jasehelp> vigge_sWe1: what grade level
<newmember> chez: its called gparted,  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<chez> :angel1 maybe you need to fix mbr from your recovery console in windows
<vigge_sWe1> jasehelp: what ya mean?
<angel1> but I can't acess windows..
<quassel116> what is the best way to get back to a pure gnome desktop? I installed Kubuntu-desktop and it didn't work at all(Jaunty)
<zs_> can someone help me with my synaptic problem?
<quassel116> So now I want to get back to pure GNOME
<chez> :angel1 boot from your cd
<cmwslw> what grade are you in? duh
<newmember> jimcooncat: good idea, I left the process running with a & at the end.  I could always go back and read the log file
<vigge_sWe1> in school?
<QaDeS> in a world without frontiers, who needs windows?
<ANTRat> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<angel1> ok
<jasehelp> yes
<vigge_sWe1> 1st grade in high school
<jasehelp> oh cool
<cmwslw> freshman lol?
<zs_> does anyone know how to lock a package so that synaptic does not try to remove it everytime I install something, Like I installed WICD and everytime I try to install somethings it trys to remove it?
<prince_jammys> !puregnome | Voltron
<ubottu> Voltron: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Voltron> I already have ubuntu-desktop installed
<fosco__> zs_, sudo aptitude hold package
<jasehelp> freshman.
<vigge_sWe1> well, I need to get TKIP working because or network admin choosed that for the network
<cmwslw> whoa
<zs_> oh sweet thanks
<jatt> firefox starts only as root, as user starting firefox from the console hangs
<Voltron> Thank you
<jatt> how can I fix that? Is there a lock file that firefox might be using
<jatt> ?
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Ent, tkip, mschapv2 network on 8.10? It doesnt seem to work well... there are bug reports but with no real progress (and some marked as wont-fix) :(
<vigge_sWe1> oh same question I've asked in 2 hours now and not given any answer!
<zs_> thanks fosco_
<prince_jammys> jatt: does this command give any output:  find ~/.mozilla ! -user YourUserName
<Induane> I have an issue with a computer (Ubuntu Intrepid) and the Nvidia 5200 video card.
<jimcooncat> any simpler caching proxy software out there than squid?
<Induane> No matter what driver version I use it hardlocks on the startup of X
<Quagmire> about my wireless connection ...why does it take my 8.10 so long to see my wireless router, but 2 or 3 neighbors conections show up immediately? I'm sure I'm the one that made the mess, but after ignoring it for all this time its time to get it fixed.
<Quagmire> It takes 2 or 3 minutes for my connection to show up
<jatt> prince_jammys: yes it gives a list of 7 files, one of them:
<jatt> /home/MyUserName/.mozilla/firefox/njk2a1pm.default/prefs.js
<prince_jammys> jatt: sudo chown -R YourUserName:YourUserName ~/.mozilla
<almostdvs> after the ubuntu loading screen is done, it takes over 10 minutes just to bring up the login window.  anyone have a clue as to why?
<Fire_Chief> Induane: does the system work okay if you boot into the LiveCD environment?
<Leo_Dragonheart> Induane I have the same card and I used the recomended driver 173 but then you have to make some adjusments to the config file....
<quiksilver> there are about 200 songs within a folder that are locked
<lhoersten> It seems that JFS would be a bad choice for a desktop root filesystem because of its transaction jfs logging with respect to system log files etc. Can anyone who knows about JFS confirm this?
<prince_jammys> jatt: you have some files in there that are probably owned by root
<quiksilver> im getting so frustrated
<jatt> prince_jammys: thanks no files are owned by root now but firefox gets stuck anyway
<jatt> it doesn't start
<jatt> it was working fine some minutes ago
<prince_jammys> jatt: the find command returns nothing now, right?
<jatt> find ~/.mozilla ! -user MyUserName | wc -l
<jatt> 0
<jimcooncat> lhoersten: I don't know, but seems that if you keep it away from /var (or parts of it) you'd be alright
<almostdvs> quiksilver: what's yoru problem?
<prince_jammys> jatt: good
<nukeslion> i'm having some sound issues, i just installed some drivers for a creative x-fi driver, i can get a test sound from gnome's sound setting manager and pidgin makes join/quit sounds, but i cant get any sounds besides those
<prince_jammys> jatt: see what happens if you temporarily rename the .mozilla directory
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: yeah it seems you need to split var off to use it with best performance
<zs_> fosco_, synaptic is still trying to remove it
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: you've read the same?
<ZING> anyone saw the skeleton computer case ?
<Induane> I don't have a live cd, I upgraded from 8.04
<quiksilver> in amarok, im trying to get all the songs copied to one folder
<Brujah> hy everybody
<bnex10> hi vigge_sWe :D
<Jufis> I can get my music player to play sounds but system sounds still don't work
<quiksilver> so i can delete the hundreds of songs sitting on my desktop
<quiksilver> similar to the consolidate library feature of itunes
<jimcooncat> lhoersten: yes, I'm not remembering everything about it. What's the advantage of using JFS?
<Quagmire> guys if there is no one able to help me with my issue is there another forum that might be better suited for my question? I really want to get my wireless questions answered ...I have another couple of little things I want to get resolved also.
<Induane> so it was after the upgrade that it started locking on startup. Card should be fine.
<GriGGerS> Hi Guys. I have a Tosh Laptop with a Centrino Duo Core 2. Can I use the ubuntu amd 64 version with this CPU? I did try the forums but they appear to be down at this time.
<Brujah> I have a question about licences that ubuntu accepts for sounds and pictures (I am the author of an open source computer game)
<Brujah> is creative commons accepted?
<bnex10> GriGGerS: I doubt that you can use an AMD version on a Intel processor
<vigge_sWe1> so really, I've been waiting for 2 hours now, how do I use TKIP on wpa enterprise?
<almostdvs> quiksilver: so you want to move a bunch of files to another folder?
<bnex10> yeah answer vigge_sWe1's question!
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: its about as fast as you can get while minimizing CPU usage. stable with it's integrity transactions etc. the only downside is the delayed writing with the transactions as far as I can tell
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: which seems like it can be remidied by moving the JFS log or the actual /var fs
<ZING> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280313325439
<quiksilver> almostdvs: amarok doesnt have its own folder?
<GriGGerS> bnex10: so i have to just use the 32bit version?
<Leo_Dragonheart> Induane:  Go to the ubuntu forums when they come back up and do a advanced search for posts by Leo Dragonheart and you will find the config steps...
<bnex10> vigge_sWe does your card work on ubuntu?
<almostdvs> quiksilver: i'm a little confused at what either your problem or what you are trying to do?
<martin_> hiii | grep
<bnex10> GriGGerS: does your processor supports 64 bit?
<Ienorand> Erroneous path directions in ~/.bashrc, should that go as a bug report?
<jimcooncat> lhoersten: well, you don't need huge speed for log files. Why not just use it for /home or /var/www (or wherever you NEED the speed)?
<martin_> (torvalds@kruuna.helsinki.fi) contact the
<GriGGerS> bnex10: yes its a centrino core 2 duo, as I understand this is a 64bit cpu
<vigge_sWe1> bnex10: shoulod do
<prince_jammys> Ienorand: what's the error?
<bnex10> GriGGerS: it should work
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: i've had great results with using it for /home but whenever I force powerdown it seems to really jack up my root fs... so i'm looking into it
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: i think ext3 may be better for root
<GriGGerS> bnex10: cheers
<hanasaki> runnign gnome terminal server client... for the vnc protocol password is greyed out.. how do I enable it?
<bnex10> vigge_sWe1: can you connect to a network without security, WEP, or regular WPA?
<MidasManchu> I have another question: in gnome, it's easy to set the resolution via the GUI.  How might I do that from a different window manager using the terminal?  would that be in xorg.conf?  does gnome override that via its own settings?
<jelly-bean> is there a way i can config my middle mouse wheel button to minimize windows in ubuntu?
<schmidtm> are there packages for the new nvidia 180.29 driver
<Ienorand> prince_jammys: it points to extra info/docs in /usr/share/docs/bash/examples or **/bash-doc/*, none of which exists.
<nukeslion> i just installed open source drivers for creative x-fi and now some things (pidgin, test sound from gnome sound menu, movie player) have sound but others (VLC, about everything else) don't, is there a way to globally set things to use a single audio device?
<jimcooncat> lhoersten: yes, or reiserfs (but keep your /etc backed up)
<tul_> hi all
<tul_> any1 knows where is log file of gparted?
<prince_jammys> Ienorand: hm, i have them here
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: still haven't convinced myself reiser sounds good. have you looked into xfs?
<vigge_sWe1> bnex10: no one in sweden runs a wireless without security
<vigge_sWe1> and I have no wireless router at home
<tul_> gparted has been "checking and repairing" hd for 2 hours already.
<bnex10> vigge_sWe1: what are you trying to do?
<tul_> i waana check it out.
<Khisanth> prince_jammys: you can still run gnome-display-properties
<Khisanth> prince_jammys: regardless of what wm you are using as long as you still have gnome installed
<prince_jammys> Ienorand: i think i know why. i installed bash-doc
<vigge_sWe1> I was trying to connect to my schools WPA2 Enterprise network with TKIP, but as TKIP isn't supported in ubuntu I can't connect
<Ienorand> prince_jammys: Okay, then it's probably jaunty-related then... ah? Could anyone else check up on this in ibex?
<vigge_sWe1> it just brings the config screen back up
<jimcooncat> lhoersten: reiserfs is great stuff, use the "notail" option. It's not actively supported now (except by kernel devs) but it works very nice as it is. I've been looking at xfs for my /home and other things as I hear it plays nice with LVM.
<hanasaki> how do I get tsclient to prompt for a password when hitting a vncserver?   rifht now all it does on connect is say bad obfusicated password
<logan_> Watching flash video in firefox causes it to freeze, any help?
<bnex10> vigge_sWe1: did you look in the wiki docs? https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<logan_> I installed yesterday, and selected the adobe nonfree package in SPM
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: xfs is supposed to be pretty close to jfs for speed and cpu usage
<prince_jammys> Ienorand: my line is: # see /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files (in the package bash-doc)
<arvind_khadri> logan_, SPM?
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: i'm wondering if it will have the same downsides as well though
<lhoersten> jimcooncat: i like jfs because its ultra documented by ibm
<logan_> synamptic package manager
<vigge_sWe1> Yeh, someone sent me a tutorial for wpa_suppliant for ubuntu 6.10, but I didn't get it
<vigge_sWe1> what it said
<vigge_sWe1> had aloooot of configuration steps
<vigge_sWe1> with info I don't have
<Ienorand> prince_jammys: Yea, and it also refers to bash-docs folder under aliases section.
<prince_jammys> Ienorand: (hardy, btw)
<jimcooncat> lhoersten: what are you doing that taxes your fs so much as to make a big difference?
<Fire_Chief> vigge_swel: what version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<bnex10> vigge_sWe1 what card is it?
<prince_jammys> Ienorand: but it does mention that it's from the bash-doc package, not bash
<vigge_sWe1> Fire_Chief: , 8.10, bnex10, a intel one
<Coffee> Can someone remind me of the IRC channel for ubuntu-eee (easy peasy)?
<vigge_sWe1> 3945 something
<nukeslion> o.0 volume control keeps dragging my PCM setting to zero, any way to force it to stay at a particular spot?
<Ricardo777> It's Done!
<Induane> Leo_Dragonheart: I believe I have tried thos suggestions to no avail. Built own module from scratch, triend envy, some special xorg stuff... cleaned up...which took ages. Darned nvidia installer throws files around like a lunatic...
<Ricardo777> Now to see if it works well.
<Ienorand> prince_jammys: Ah, true that... so that I shouldn't complain about...
<Ricardo777> Bye & thanks.
<almostdvs> after the ubuntu loading screen is done it takes over ten minutes for the login window to appear.  does anyone have any suggestions as to why/how to fix?
<Ricardo777> :)
<Fire_Chief> Vigge_sWel: How far does Ubuntu get if you manually configure the wireless connection through NetworkManager?
<prince_jammys> Ienorand: install bash-doc instead ;)
<jimcooncat> Coffee: #easypeasy here on freenode
<bnex10> I'll let Fire_Chief  help you vigge_sWe
<Coffee> jimcooncat: thanks
<vigge_sWe1> the network config popup pops back up all the time
<vigge_sWe1> just
<Fire_Chief> Vigge_swel: Is the WPA-Ent network at a school/University?
<quassel116> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<vigge_sWe1> Fire_Chief: yes
<Fire_Chief> Do they have setup directions for a Windows client available?
<Ienorand> prince_jammys: Yea, both references does indeed mention bash-docs, my bad...
<bnex10> vigge_sWe1: all you need is more detail than just "how to do TKIP?"
<vigge_sWe1> Fire_Chief: yes
<Ubuntu_Noob> quick question that has nothing to do with ubuntu or linux for that matter
<vigge_sWe1> it says I should activate TKIP
<fevel> then no =P
<hanasaki> how do I send ^atl del through vnc?  need to unlock a windows box
<Ubuntu_Noob> is it normal for certain irc commands not to work on XChat?
<Fire_Chief> Vigge: Ok, let's skip that bit for a minute...what other steps does it have?
<|chiz|> what package do I need to have vnc support with tsclient?
<fevel> hanasaki: doesnt vnc have a "Send cntl alt del"?
<bnex10> hanasaki: look in the menus?
<Ubuntu_Noob> ?
<vigge_sWe1> just to set it as wpa2 enterprise, TKIP, PEAP, put in username and password
<vigge_sWe1> that's all it says
<_VIM_> Ubuntu_Noob: yes its normal , plus some networks wont allow some commands
<bnex10> Ubuntu_Noob: that depends on what network you are on
<Jockeo> What application do you recommend to easily convert from ogg to avi?
<ugliefrog> virtualbox
<magcius> Hm... I tried including a new PulseAudio PPA in my sources, but it's not updating.
<fosco__> Jockeo, mencoder
<ugliefrog> ubottu:virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<magcius> apt-cache show pulseaudio doesn't show it either
<Ubuntu_Noob> oh ok so its not a problem that has to do with my installation or a bug
<Ubuntu_Noob> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<almostdvs> after the ubuntu loading screen is done it takes over ten minutes for the login window to appear.  does anyone have any suggestions as to why/how to fix?
<hanasaki> fevel:  bnex10   the only menu is the one in the top left of the window for the gnome/ like move window resize etc....
<Jockeo> fosco_: Thanks
<Fire_Chief> Vigge: Ok, so if you setup the wireless with the SSID, choose WPA Enterprise, and just put in your User/Pass, what happens?
<bnex10> hanasaki: what client are you using?
<hanasaki> VNC Viewer Free Edition 4.1.1 for X - built Apr 16 2008 13:23:14
<vigge_sWe1> it tries to connect, then I get back to that window, where to put in the network type etc
<Voltron> !noGUI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noGUI
<jimcooncat> almostdvs: you got to find out what it's up to. someone help him out where to look?
<Fire_Chief> Vigge: by the way, I'm getting to that setup by right clicking on the NetworkManager icon and choosing Edit connections, then going to the wireless tab.
<hanasaki> bnex10:  is tha tok.. or do you recommend a different one?
<|chiz|> almostdvs: you probably want to disable the loading screen so you can see what is going on
<bnex10> hanasaki: is that the default vnc viewer on ubuntu?
<vigge_sWe1> Fire_Chief: yes that setup
<vigge_sWe1> but I don't hae TKIP in the list
<hanasaki> bnex10:  not sure... had to run it from the command line tsclent applet wont take a password.. its grayed out
<Ubuntu_Noob> how do i get my "logout" sound effect (from the preferences/sounds), to actually play before it logs out (not that important, just something i was wonderin about, since it refuses to play when i logout)
<Fire_Chief> Does the windows setup have you get a certificate from somewhere to put in the client?
<fool_> hey guys, does anyone know how to add the gnome main menu into right click on desktop ?
<bnex10> hanasaki: greyed out window means it's frozen
<almostdvs> |chiz|: so i want to load ubuntu, disable loading screen ( i don't know how to do that)  restart the computer and see what is hanging up/
<Ubuntu_Noob> i just threw that question out there hoping for a catch
<bnex10> hanasaki: wait nvm
<hanasaki> bnex10: ?
<cherva> I have libopenal0a, libopenal-dev and libopenal1 ,but ultimate stunts says that I don't have openal installed when I try to configure it.... Anyone knowing how to make it work ?
<|chiz|> almostdvs: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/ment.lst ?
<bnex10> hanasaki: does the client have an option to capture keyboard/mouse?
<bnex10> try that and hit ctrl alt del
<itachi> fool_, do you mean like a root-menu in the *box-environment?
<fool_> itachi, yes
<vigge_sWe1> hmm, a friend of mine that got it working ois gonna help me tomorrow
<vigge_sWe1> bye
<sobersabre> hi guys. I have a q. about the default permissions of scanners in ubuntu.
<hanasaki> bnex10:  not that I see... 2nd issue of course is that tsclient apple tdos not take a password .. so I have to run from the cmd line
<vigge_sWe1> and yueh, when will the forums be back?
<Zombie_Gaz> My sound just kicks off every once in a while... anyway to restart sound without a reboot?
<itachi> fool_, i searched for a good way of doing that a while ago, but then i just went back to openbox :)
<sobersabre> I understand the permissions are auto-set by udevd.
<hocine21> hello
<bnex10> hanasaki: well idk, try another client
<dtchen> Zombie_Gaz: pulseaudio -k ; pulseaudio -D
<legolasw2> Hi
<itachi> hocine21, hi!
<almostdvs> |chiz|: i'm in windows now, after about 15 min i got frustrated
<fool_> itachi, haha, well what was the solution ?
<hanasaki> bnex10:  also tried xtightvncview.. same thing
<sobersabre> I understand they are supposed to be 660 with ownership root:scanner
<CheesyWeasel> I just removed something from my panel, but I can't remember what it was. :P Is there a way to undo or something?
<legolasw2> can someone please let me know what does 192.168.0.99/24 means?
<hocine21> i'm not speack englesh
<jimcooncat> almostdvs: the command "dmesg" should give you a list of what happened during your last boot
<hocine21> i'm french ;)
<sobersabre> legolasw2: I know.
<danaman5> Gnome-Settings-Daemon randomly fails to launch when I log in on Ubuntu, and it crashes when I try to log out.  Sometimes gnome-settings-daemon does launch, but there seems to be no pattern to it.  Can anyone help?
<lianimator> how can I configure my wireless connection so I get a manual IP?
<sobersabre> it means a network block.
<Voltron> why are the forums down?
<bnex10> Voltron: good question
<itachi> fool_, not sure it was a solution, but i do have a root-menu when right clicking :)
<jimcooncat> almostdvs: try "dmesg >dmesg.txt and post it to a pastebin so I can have a look
<Voltron> i want to convert my desktop into a server, but i cant because the forums are down. Windows forums are never down.
<Zombie_Gaz> dtchen : http://paste.ubuntu.com/118914/
<legolasw2>   inet 192.168.0.100/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<bnex10> Voltron: you can ask here
<fool_> legolasw2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<almostdvs> jmooncat: i'm in windows, i got too frustrated
<bnex10> irc are never down
<fool_> itachi, ok, show me how ?
<|chiz|> almostdvs: well you can edit the grub entries on the grub boot menu, you just hit the e button.  You would want to get rid of the quiet and spash options from the kernel boot line
<Voltron> how can i convert my ubuntu desktop into ubuntu server?
<january> Hello all.
<Voltron> i really just need a list of all the GUI dependent applications
<|chiz|> almostdvs: I think that should do it for you
<Voltron> so i can remove them
<mib_etsc5vue> Hello. I have a problem. I was formatting my laptop computer. During Windows format, my computer is shot down due to low battery :s Then I tried to continue installing windows, but it sait a .dll file was missing. Then I decided to install ubuntu. But it didn't install neither. It freezes after "Kernel panic -not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" error. Now I run my computer live. It doesn't see any harddisk drives. W
<CheesyWeasel> Ok, so I figured out that I removed the thing that tells me what my wireless internet strength was. But it's not in the "Add to Panel" options...
<bnex10> Voltron: ubuntu-desktop is the package you want to remove if you want to convert a desktop to a command line only server
<jimcooncat> Voltron: if you remove the GUI, then apt will remove the dependencies. I don't remember which package to do. But you won't end up with the server kernel that way, of course
<bnex10> the package name is something like that
<Slart> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Voltron> hmmm, i guess i can just keep it the way it is...
<Voltron> it doesnt run GNOME as of now anyway
<Zombie_Gaz> Hey all... trying to get sound to work. Every once in a while (every 2 days or so) my sound goes away. How can I restart this without a reboot?
<Voltron> all it does is boot up to the command line and I can ssh into it
<Induane> Zombie_Gaz: might be the pulseaudio server
<bnex10> Voltron: that's fine
<Zombie_Gaz> Yes.
<Induane> try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<CheesyWeasel> There is a bunch of stuff I want in my panel, that used to be there, but they're not in the "Add to Panel" menu.
<bnex10> Voltron: but make sure X does not start automatically at bootup
<_VIM_> I hope the devs remove pulseaudio in Jaunty
<_VIM_> or fix it
<Induane> I am hoping for fix
<Induane> crashes for me a lot too
<Induane> just randomly
<Induane> cept one desktop
<hwilde> i have nvidia with two separate xscreens using two monitors.  both monitors dim and go to sleep if activity is only on the second workspace.  is there a way to fix this so it recognizes mouse and keyboard activity in the second x screen and doesn't sleep mode?
<_VIM_> yeah fix would be better than removing it
<Induane> seems happy with my audigy2
<Slart> CheesyWeasel: if you're talking about the network manager it is not a gnome panel applet
<Zombie_Gaz> Induane Nope. ;)
<CheesyWeasel> Slart: Well how do I get it back on the panel. It used to be there.
<Induane> Zombie_Gaz: try killing it completely
<Induane> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<Voltron> Has anyone else noticed REALLY SLOW network performance using Wicd?
<Slart> CheesyWeasel: it used to be in the notification area.. just like the pidgin icon or skype or similar programs
<Induane> or if its locked up( ps aux | grep pulseaudio  shows that its still running) then sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<Slart> CheesyWeasel: either you removed the notification area or the network manager isn't running
<Zombie_Gaz> Induane Nope. ;)
<CheesyWeasel> Slart: That's probably what I did. How do I get the notification area back?
<Slart> CheesyWeasel: right click on the panel, select "+Add".. it's in there
<Induane> Zombie_Gaz: run alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<cmwslw> what font replaces times new roman in openoffice?
<pawleeq> hi
<CheesyWeasel> Slart: There it is. Thank you very much!
<maxagaz> what's the difference between vnc and xen or virtualbox ?
<cmwslw> i need to use it for my history paper
<Voltron> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Voltron> !xen
<Slart> cmwslw: one of the bitstream variants I think
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<pawleeq> how do I set PATH, I would like to add another directory permanently, so what file should I edit? thx:)
<Slart> CheesyWeasel: you're welcome
<lianimator> how to manually set wireless IP?
<pawleeq> !PATH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH
<mib_etsc5vue> Could anyone help me?
<Ricardo777> Back.
<mib_etsc5vue> I was formatting my laptop computer. During Windows format, my computer is shot down due to low battery :s Then I tried to continue installing windows, but it sait a .dll file was missing. Then I decided to install ubuntu. But it didn't install neither. It freezes after "Kernel panic -not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" error. Now I run my computer live. It doesn't see any harddisk drives. What is the problem. Is my
<CheesyWeasel> Slart: That brought back some stuff, but my wireless strength still isn't there.
<unused_bagels> I found out on ubuntu forums I can get the driver for my printer from Jaunty, where it's actually functional.  I have an Epson Artisan 800.  Anyone know how I can get this driver through terminal?
<Ricardo777> Well, Ubuntu worked up to the point of I guess login screen if any.
<Slart> CheesyWeasel: have you tried restarting ? perhaps it needs to be there when the wifi connection is started.. I'm not sure
<Zombie_Gaz> Induane I don't think so. Mains are all the way up.
<CheesyWeasel> Slart: Is there a way to kill my wifi connection without restarting?
<Slart> CheesyWeasel: I don't really know, sorry
<ninux> Hello guys! I'm streaming music from my other computer using Rythmbox but I cant seem to fast forward does anyone know how to fix this?
<forceflow> CheesyWeasel: ifconfig ?
<CheesyWeasel> Slart: K. Brb, restarting.
<Voltron> CheesyWeasel, is NetworkManager running?
<jelly-bean> whats the hotkey to switch  desktops using the cube thing
<forceflow> jelly-bean: ctrol alt left right
<cmwslw> actually freeserif was most like times new roman for anyone who's interested
<Ricardo777> The last thing I saw was The curser of  the mouse & then orangy background, then the curser turned into a loading animative symbol, then blank. The screen turned black & the cd made some loading sounds then nothing. Just the arrow curser & a black blank screen.
<Ricardo777> I waited, but nothing.
<Ricardo777> I checked for defects & it found 1 defect in the cd (or program).
<Ricardo777> so, now what?
<unused_bagels> I found out on ubuntu forums I can get the driver for my printer from Jaunty, where it's actually functional.  I have an Epson Artisan 800.  Anyone know how I can get this driver through terminal?
<Voltron> Burn a new CD Ricardo, if it found a defect
<Ricardo777> how do I fix this?
<Ricardo777> burn another cd?
<Ricardo777> hmm, ok.
<Voltron> yeah, the CD shouldnt have a ny defects in it
<Ricardo777> It'll be my last cd.
<Voltron> the check cd thing shouldnt return any errors
<jelly-bean> forceflow: thnx
<Ricardo777> hmm...
<mib_etsc5vue> does a harddisk die if it is shot down during format?
<Ricardo777> is it the brand or type of cd?
<Voltron> mib, from what you said earlier, it sounds like your HD is bad. it might have been just a coincidence that it died during the format
<[Kerberos]> alguien en español ?? XD
<Myrtti> !es | [Kerberos]
<ubottu> [Kerberos]: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prince485> un pocito
<Zombie_Gaz> Alright... got ALSA sound that keeps shutting down. How can I restart the sound without a reboot?
<unused_bagels> I found out on ubuntu forums I can get the driver for my printer from Jaunty, where it's actually functional.  I have an Epson Artisan 800.  Anyone know how I can get this driver through terminal?
<unused_bagels> Please, someone help me get my printer driver
<Voltron> Ricardo777 it shouldnt be the brand or anything. Sometimes CD just dont burn properly
<Ricardo777> hmm...
<Ubuntu_Noob> man the ubuntu forum's been down for awhile
<Voltron> It has happened to me once before
<CheesyWeasel> Slart: That fixed it, thanks.
<Ricardo777> hmm ok.
<aleron6> does anybody know how to create a new  channel
<Ricardo777> well, here goes my last cd. What speed you recommend?
<Odd-rationale> aleron6: /join #newchannel
<fosco__> aleron6, /join #new_channel
<Kl4m> Any cron-apt users?
<Ricardo777> does speed help in this matter?
<Voltron> it might, i usually just burn at full speed, but i have tons of extra cds laying around so its no big deal to me
<Voltron> sorry...
<jiffe92> if apt-get install of a package is complaining that a deb 'is not a debian binary archive', what might be wrong about it that it thinks this, or how would I go about finding out?
<Ubuntu_Noob> if i already installed ubuntu previously on my computer, and it crashed, and i re-installed it, is there anyway to delete/format/erase the previous ubuntu installation (it keeps asking me on the GRUB boot menu if i want to start this ubuntu or the previous one)
<ratinacage781> can someone help me get out of 800x600 resolution?! http://pastebin.com/m21b6daeb
<templaedhel> when I back up, and reinstall ubuntu should I have a /home partition AND a / partition?
<Voltron> templaedhel, thats how i have mine setup
<ratinacage781> can someone help me get out of 800x600 resolution?! http://pastebin.com/m21b6daeb
<Voltron> one / partition and one /home partition
<Voltron> but its not required
<jelly-bean> i want my middle mouse button to minimize the current window in x11. how can i configure that?
<nukeslion> question: when i try to adjust the volume on my sound device (x-fi headset) the bars tend to go straight to zero, but alsamixer can change it just fine
<nukeslion> any ideas what would cause that?
<Ricardo777> Also to note, these cds have been in storege till now since this computer is back to better, like new (it got new a mounth ago, I think, with updates & etc.).
<ratinacage781> can someone help me get out of 800x600 resolution?! http://pastebin.com/m21b6daeb
<Slart> !res | ratinacage781
<ubottu> ratinacage781: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mib_etsc5vue> Voltron: how can I scan disk using ubuntu live?
<mib_etsc5vue> or any other way how to understand if my hdd is bad
<blackjak> how do I set gateway with ifconfig command
<Slart> blackjak: I'm not sure you can.. there is a "route" command though
<blackjak> Thanks
<B10S> where can i find the file that creates this index file: http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/2052/indexofhi9.png
<Ricardo777> This last cd I'm not sure if it will work. In the cd case on were the cd rests has some, maybe, finger smuge, not sure. & on the back of the cd has some very minor dust particuls. Not all over, but in some spots.
<Voltron> Mib, I honestly have no idea
<Slart> B10S: I think it's some kind of built in file listing thingy in apache
<Templar_Xion> I don't know where to ask this question: When were 64bit CPUs introduced? P4? P3?
<blackjak> if I want to see all modules starting with rt in their names what was the command - lsmod | gped rt ?
<jelly-bean> when i minimize my windows in ubuntu there is a black outline trail animation as the window minimizes to the bottom tray. is there a way to disable the effect?
<Voltron> Ricardo, I have had some pretty messed up CDs work. Hopefully it works for you...
<Ricardo777> & not to mension it's my last! So, I really want to be sure of everything & have it to work finally this time.
<mib_2xa64ddx> Voltron: Sorry, can you say it again please?
<itachi> blackjak, grep*
<Slart> Templar_Xion: wikipedia have some good articles on that.. this is the wrong channel.. I think ##hardware might be more appropriate
<blackjak> I 10x
<tstaerk> hi, how can I download the source of kdebase that ubuntu uses?
<mib_2xa64ddx> How to scan the dis
<blackjak> 10x itachi
<Templar_Xion> Slart, Thx
<templaedhel> is there a way to find sze of whole harddrive?
<dennda> how do you plot a function with octave?
<deany> B10S, add "indexes" to your config
<Slart> templaedhel: df will give you some info
<tstaerk> templaedhel, hwinfo --block, df -h, ...
<Ricardo777> The last cd I did was 4x.
<deany> B10S, also AllowOverride Indexes
<Ricardo777> speed.
<B10S> Slart: there must be a file to edit hoe it is displayed?
<Slart> dennda: probably using the "plot" command..
<dad_> hello!!
<B10S> deany: sorry what?
<Voltron> Mib, I honestly have no idea how to check to see if the HD is healthy, if it doesnt show up as a device on the live CD.
<dad_> I can not install nvidia.run file, here is the log of the installer: http://pastebin.com/f5bad4fa2
<dennda> Slart: yeah so what would I type to plot -x*log(x) in the range from 0 to 1? just doing plot -x*log(x) didn't help
<Slart> B10S: I'm not sure I agree with the "there must be".. it's possible there is a template file or something but it might also be generated
<tstaerk> tstaerk, apt-get source
<deany> "<B10S> where can i find the file that creates this index file:"  < for that
<mib_2xa64ddx> Ok. Thanks
<dad_> Can anyone tell where I am wrong?
<mib_2xa64ddx> Does anybody know how to scan HDD on Ubuntu Live?
<cfedde> scan?
<Slart> dennda: http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/doc/interpreter/Plotting.html#Plotting
<Pabix> Hello, I think I have found a bug in an aptitude easter egg but would like to know whether you can reproduce it: just launch “sudo aptitude”, then open menu with Ctl-T and then select minesweeper game
<mib_2xa64ddx> Like scan disk in Windows, to see if there is bad sectors etc.
<Pabix> I get “Ouch! Got SIGABRT, dying..\nAbandon
<Slart> Pabix: same here
<dad_> I have tried all the methods, I have a Nvidia Nforce610 chipset, and can not have anything else than 600x800
<Luigi> Audio seems hit-or-miss on my system. No matter what movie player I use, I can never seem to play audio in my videos after opening Firefox.
<Ricardo777> Anybody for help with me?
<Luigi> Can anyone tell me what's going wrong?
<cfedde> mib_2xa64ddx: fsck
<Pabix> Slart, I'll be glad then to file a bug for a completely useless feature :)
<Voltron> Ricardo, what did you need help with? The CD thing?
<Scunizi> Will k3b convert mp3's on the fly to burn an audio cd?  and if so how?  I get an error box suggesting the conversion outside of k3b.
<dremits> hey all. I can't seem to get Tomcat to work. Visited localhost:8080 but it says Not found (apache error, not tomcat/firefox error). Worked when I first installed tomcat but on reboot it isn't
<Luigi> I can close Firefox and all, but the audio seems to be totally dead.
<B10S> deany: is there a security risk leaving the standard indexes?
<mib_2xa64ddx> cfedde: what is fsck? how can I use it?
<Voltron> Pabix, on Jaunty I get the same error
<presshere> how can i find MAC adreses on NETWORK?
<Luigi> Totem doesn't even let me touch the volume at this point... but if I restart everything is normal again.
<Pabix> Oh no, it is already there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/285241
<deany> B10S,  no idea, about the same as having the web server loaded i`d guess :)
<Scunizi> mib_2xa64ddx: if you don't know what it is why do you want to use it?
<Slart> Pabix: do that.. mark it "urgent".. ;)
<cfedde> mib_2xa64ddx: it's a command line utility that linux runs on the file system occasionaly on boot. and when the os discovers a disk problem
<B10S> lol
<deany> B10S, could always password it
<Luigi> (Restarting poses its own problems for me...)
<archman> presshere: khm...MACs of users connected to network?
<dremits> hey all. I can't seem to get Tomcat to work. Visited localhost:8080 but it says Not found (apache error, not tomcat/firefox error). Worked when I first installed tomcat but on reboot it isn't
<DMI> ﻿Hi, I don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but I tried installing Windows XP alongside GRUB and it completely wiped it. The installation wouldn't complete and now I can't get rid of XP (it says NTLDR missing)
<Nirvana> :)
<Scunizi> !grub | DMI
<ubottu> DMI: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<presshere> archman: that`s right
<Slart> DMI: windows xp doesn't play nice with anything.. you probably wiped out the grub mbr.. but that can easily be repaired
<Ricardo777> Well, here goes the next cd for burning Ubuntu.
<Ricardo777> ..
<Voltron> good luck ricardo
<mib_2xa64ddx> cfedde: thanks
<B10S> i dont mind them indexes being accessed but i would like to know how they're created so i can edit the look of them or something
<Scunizi> Ricardo777: do it SLOW
<archman> presshere: i'm sure you can find that using airodump-ng...what do you need it for? Some research?
<mib_2xa64ddx> Scunisi: I kiss you.
<armenb> I'm having problems with apache in ubuntu. Is it appropriate to ask quesitons regarding this here?
<armenb> er, apache2 in ubuntu
<Slart> armenb: yes
<DMI> Slart, Scunizi: I tried all of that about four times but it keeps trying to boot into the XP install screen
<noon> whats the ideal way to run my gnu screen commands on startup?
<deany> B10S, probably a css file somewhere..
<Scunizi> DMI: you have to do it with the live cd
<Slart> armenb: you might get better answers about apache in a more apache oriented channel though.. but we will certainly try to answer
<Ricardo777> <Scunizi> that's what I'm asking, how SLOW?
<armenb> Slart - great. I'm having a stupid "_default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence" error when I try using virtualhosts, and the "NameVirtualHost *:80" panacea appears to not work.
<B10S> looks like PHP though
<Ricardo777> 4x was last done.
<Scunizi> Ricardo777: as slow as your burner will allow
<deany> B10S, or maybe you can tell it to use a custom one you make..
<presshere> i found a nice tool for changing MAC adresses but i need to find other MAC adrreses from my network...
<Ricardo777> 1x, maybe?
<pack> the dell communtiy repo for firmware and omsa said there may be some dev that idle here. i'm having some update firmware issues. it doesn't look like newer perc firmwares are being uploaded.
<Ricardo777> ok
<Ricardo777> brb......
<ratinacage78> i'm stuck in 800x600 resolution. can someone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me?!?! http://pastebin.com/m6e145613
<Scunizi> Ricardo777: most modern burners won't do 1x anymore.. 4x maybe  6x..with some
<deany> B10S, the musicindex plugin i have compiled for it has a css for for editing, if i so wish....
<archman> presshere: you can spoof your mac with sudo macchanger -- (option)
<Slart> armenb: way over my head there.. never messed with virtual hosts.. I hope someone else knows what to do
<Kl4m> ratinacage78: HOW are you stuck?
<Voltron> armenb: no idea, sorry
<ratinacage78> Kl4m - no other options.
<archman> presshere: there's only one MAC if only you are connected to your network
<Voltron> armenb: /join #apache
<armenb> voltron - already there, but i guess most people are taking holiday today...
<armenb> thanks though
<Ricardo777> 4x I had done. Should I do that one again?
<Scunizi> armenb: could be most that hang there aren't awake yet..
<cozza> Wow this is my first time on GOB and in a IRC. I would like some help if possible on my graphics card I have a compaq evo N600c I think the graphics card is a ATI mobility Radeon AGP 4x but although I have a display to type here the colours arnt right. When the gos screen starts though all looks ok?
<DMI> Slart: Yeah, I'm in a live CD right now, do you think that installing Ubuntu again on a spare partition could work?
<Scunizi> Ricardo777: sure.. also are you burning as an image or data?
<Ricardo777> I'm using InfraRecorder.
<noon> whats the ideal way to run my gnu screen commands on startup? eg: screen -S irc /bin/sh -c "irssi", and a few others..
<Ricardo777> image.
<B10S> the css would be handy
<Scunizi> Ricardo777: good..
<_b_r_a_d_> Hi, I tried looking online for help with my linksys wireless g wusb54gc network card, but it was hard to describe the problem in a search engine.  Games, updated, etc seem to work fine usually, but firefox times out about 90% of the time.  I can connect to my WAP no problem, but am not sure where to begin troubleshooting...any advice?
<Slart> DMI: that might work.. but you can reinstall the mbr from a live cd if you want.. it would be much faster
<Slart> DMI: try the link to "reinstalling grub after windows install" in ubottus little !grub message
<Ricardo777> ok, so 4x? any other sugestions before I go to burn?
<deany> B10S, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html
<Slart> !grub | DMI
<ubottu> DMI: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<burkmat> _b_r_a_d_, Your connection works fine except for Firefox?
<_b_r_a_d_> seems to for the most part, every once in a while update manager will time out, but that's infrequent enough I'm not worried about it.  And when it can't connect in firefox, I can dig the site I'm attempting to connect to no problem
<Ricardo777> I really hope & pray it works this time. I Really want to see & use Ubuntu (from cd at least for now. Future maybe install on computer).
<B10S> deany: thanks
<Scunizi> _b_r_a_d_: might be a weird quirk with a plugin you have.. you could try renaming ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup and restart FF to see what happens then
<jp_sf> DMI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ShoesLife> how does one change the keyboard to US International in order to do special chars like ç, á ã õ ? thank you
<deany> B10S, might be of some help
<magcius> Hm... I tried including a new PulseAudio PPA in my sources, but it's not updating.
<magcius> apt-cache show pulseaudio doesn't show it either
<Scunizi> ShoesLife: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<dremits> hey all. I can't seem to get Tomcat to work. Visited localhost:8080 but it says Not found (apache error, not tomcat/firefox error). Worked when I first installed tomcat but on reboot it isn't
<blackjak> a
<ShoesLife> Scunizi: there is no US Internacional there.
<DMI> Slart, jp_sf: I ran "root (hd1,0); setup (hd1)" is that ok or do I always have to run "setup (hd0)"?
<jelly-bean> when i installed ubuntu i think it defaulted to Gnome
<jelly-bean> is there an easy way to switch to KDE?
<Scunizi> ShoesLife: is there a British?
<_b_r_a_d_>  /usr/share/mozilla?
<blackjak> how do I add dns servers in the terminal
<ShoesLife> Scunizi: yes
<presshere> archman: sry i got prob with conection, thanks for helping
<Scunizi> ShoesLife: British international?
<dremits> sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat
<ratinacage78> i'm stuck in 800x600 resolution after fresh install. can someone PLEASE help?! http://pastebin.com/m6e145613
<burkmat> !kde | jelly-bean
<dremits> hey all. I can't seem to get Tomcat to work. Visited localhost:8080 but it says Not found (apache error, not tomcat/firefox error). Worked when I first installed tomcat but on reboot it isn't
<ubottu> jelly-bean: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Slart> DMI: I'm not familiar with all the commands in grub.. but I recognize those two.. I can't say if they are correct though
<zimbres> Can't use cp to copy directories? For example cp dir1 dir2?
<_b_r_a_d_> Scunizi - which mozilla, /usr/lib/mozilla /ur/lib64/mozilla /usr/share/mozilla ?
<ShoesLife> Scunizi: yes, but i can't do the ç
<trippss> so what is the easiest/fastest way to cancel a hibernation in progress?
<burkmat> blackjak, Modify your /etc/resolv.conf
<Slart> zimbres: have you tried?
<Ricardo777> Ok I'm ready if there be no other suggestion...?
<Scunizi> _b_r_a_d_: ~/.mozilla... ~ means your home directory so /home/<username>/.mozilla
<jp_sf> dremits: for Tomcat start automatically you have to run the startup.sh in /usr/local/tomcat/bin
<zimbres> Slart, How should I do to copy?
<_b_r_a_d_> okay
<blackjak> I can not browse internet. Ping resolves yahoo.com, so I'm guessing dns servers are ok.Any idea
<Slart> zimbres: did you try what you just wrote?
<Scunizi> ShoesLife: sounds like you have to play around with it a little.. sorry I don't have a solid answer for you.
<zimbres> Slart, Yes, but it didn'd copy.
<archman> guys anyone updated new kernel headers that are available in update manager? i'm new in updating, so i wanna make sure everything will be ok...
<zimbres> *didn't
<Ricardo777> Ok, here I go....brb....
<dremits> no such directory
<Slart> zimbres: ok, try cp -r <dir1> <dir2>
<nbeebo> how to change /home-folder ?
<Ricardo777> burning....
<dremits> jp_sf
<burkmat> nbeebo, usermod
<nbeebo> hmmm ok
<t-nor> hi is it possible to configure apt-get to set a different install directory ?
<Scunizi> t-nor: inistallation directories is determined by the package not apt
<t-nor> Scunizi: that what i tought, thank you
<Jockeo> I run Gutsy Gibbon. I've added a new repository to install an application (winff). When trying to install in Synaptic I get "Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.14.1) but 2.12.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed". It seems like I cannot get a newer version of libgtk2.0 since I run Gutsy. Do I have to upgrade to Intrepid to fix this?
<Scunizi> t-nor: and it's not a single directory a package goes into most of the time.
<jp_sf> t-nor:   /etc/apt/sources.list
<jp_sf> t-nor:  sorry Scunizi is right I have misread your question
<cozza>  Hello would anybody be able to assist me with my graphics driver on my laptop? Please?
<_b_r_a_d_> Scunizi - renaming the .mozilla to .mozilla.backup seems to have resolved my issue, many thanks.  Any insight into what was going on, corrupt prefs?
<squarebracket> i think i just deleted my "my documents" folder on my windows hard drive when trying to create a shortcut over on the left of nautilus..... help somebody?
<archman> presshere you tried?
<Scunizi> _b_r_a_d_: if your system is an upgrade it could be a plugin.. you can change the name back and reload then delete or remove all the plugins that are loaded.. or just export your bookmarks etc so you can use the fresh one. :)
<tul_> squarebracket: perhaps you've just copied it to some win folder
<burkmat> !anyone | cozza
 * robin0800 test
<ubottu> cozza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Scunizi> robin0800: pong
<squarebracket> tul_, it prompted me something about trash and i hit cancel, but then it disappeared anyways :S
<tul_> squarebracket: you're running ubuntu now?
<squarebracket> tul_, yes
<tul_> and what exactly did you do?
<cmwslw> I accidentally deleted my filesystem with sudo
<cmwslw> what should I do?
<^A^kira> hellp
<Voltron> cmwslw , reinstall ?
<mib_dbln7d> hi
<burkmat> cmwslw, Define "delete your filesystem"?
<Slart> cmwslw: you deleted the root ?
<burkmat> !hi | mib_dbln7d
<^A^kira> some1 know how to see/check SN/IDnum of SDcard?
<ubottu> mib_dbln7d: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flux_teh_Fox> XD sudo rm -f /
<squarebracket> tul_, i wanted to create a shortcut on the left of nautilus, you know along with drives and stuff. so i dragged my documents over to the left, like i've done before. but i guess i had it over trash, cuz it prompted me something about trash, so i hit cancel.
<blackjak> does anyone know what the module b44 is for?
<squarebracket> tul_, and then it disappeared...
<mib_dbln7d> can someone pm me with help on downloading distros from one comp to another. Staff perferably
<burkmat> Flux_teh_Fox, doesn't ubuntu say "no!" when you try to do that? also... -r would be needed. :p
<Slart> Flux_teh_Fox: refrain from even mentioning such commands here.. there's always someone that just has to try it
<_b_r_a_d_> I may have spoken too soon.  After renaming .mozilla to .mozilla.backup google.com and yahoo.com came up right away, even got signed into my yahoo mail account, but as soon as I click on inbox, it starts timing out again.  Just so you know, when this was a windows box, it had to use virtual IRQ ports because of too many usb ports on the box, don't know if that has anything to do with the problems I'm having with the connectivity rught now
<Flux_teh_Fox> Ok, sorry
<Voltron> blackjakhttp://hardware4linux.info/module/b44/:
<mib_dbln7d> lol
<burkmat> blackjak, Well... B43 runs my Broadcom BCM4306.
<blackjak> awesome 10x
<tul_> squarebracket: if you put it in trash so its in the trashbin folder.
<burkmat> Ah, nevermind. :)
<hocine21> hello body !
<squarebracket> tul_, no i think it was the "too big for trash bin" prompt. it's not in the trash bin
<tul_> squarebracket: if not you probobly just erased the link.
<SiDi> Hello hocine21.
<tul_> search the folder with the search option
<noon> how do i remove something i added with update-rc.d <script> defaults ?
<ShoesLife> Scunizi: thanks anyway.
<blackjak> is it normal network manager not to recognize rausb0 interface
<burkmat> noon, check `man update-rc.d`
<Princess_Ludwig> bonsoir
<SiDi> Hello Princess_Ludwig. Try #ubuntu-fr for french support ;)
<Princess_Ludwig> sorry wrong language on the wrong chan :D
<gotcha> hallo
<_b_r_a_d_> any further troubleshooting help for my wireless or firefox issues, or ways to help narrow down where the problem is?
<Scunizi> ShoesLife: I hope you find the answer
<Zerocool947> How do I take extra choices off of the boot menu when I start my laptop?
<SiDi> burkmat, it should be in /etc/rc3.d or rc6.d
<SiDi> Princess_Ludwig, no problem ;)
<blizzle> Zerocool947, sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<Princess_Ludwig> ^^
<squarebracket> tul_, it is not in the trash bin.
<tul_> squarebracket: ok have you searched it?
<squarebracket> tul_, no. should i search through my linux partition or my windows?
<Zerocool947> blizzle, Isn't there a way to do it by just changing the text in a file?
<tul_> start with the linux one.
<blizzle> Zerocool947, Do yourself a favour. Use startupmanager.
<SiDi> Zerocool947, you mean all the lines on grub ? They're written in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blizzle> Zerocool947, You'll find startupmanager provides other compelling features.
<SiDi> Zerocool947, though it's better to keep the lines, if one day you have a problem with the latest kernel, you can still boot on an old one listed in the menu
<geirha> Zerocool947: the best way is to uninstall the kernel-packages you don't need though. Uninstalling a kernel removes it from the list
<_b_r_a_d_> also, tried renaming .mozilla to .mozilla.backup[1] again, this time it did not work right away, I have no idea how to narrow down where the problem is
<aixenv> so i read about some ppl having issues with sound after switching to intrepid, i had issues with flash in FF, fixed it, by adding a nonfree pkg, but now im back to no sound in FF with flash/youtube any ideas?
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, what is your wireless problem exactly ?
<geirha> *from the menu
<blizzle> aixenv, Sure, uninstall and then reinstall Flash (10).
<kb3ien> i'm trying to get Order Allow,Deny not to generate "Invaid command 'order'..." seems i need mod_authz_host but apt-get cannot find it.
<kb3ien> any one here with some apache22 experience?
<aixenv> hrm o ill try that
<_b_r_a_d_> SiDi - I am getting timeouts with a wireless USB adapter about 95% of the time.  But it just seems to be in the browser, I can still dig sites, run updates, and connect to servers for playing games, etc...renamed .mozilla to .mozilla.backup, seemed to work the first time, second time it didn't work very well
<burkmat> kb3ien, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_access.html  ?
<_b_r_a_d_> I can connect to and authenticate with my WAP, no problem
<squarebracket> oh thank god i found it
<illbeatu> why is firefox not working in ubuntu?
<hoonteke> yaey, we're busy today, even for #ubuntu ->  >1500 people in the room.
<kb3ien> mod access seems missing from libapache2-mod-*
<illbeatu> i try to bookmark and nothing is happening
<illbeatu> i try to view flash video
<illbeatu> i have the plugin and it says i don't
<illbeatu> why is ubuntu so full of bugs
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, and with midori / opera / konqueror, does it run well ?
<kb3ien> it moved ages ago, not that it seems to affect legacy 2.0 or 1.x installs.
<Oxygenfad> Hey guys, when I vbox ubuntu the internet wont work. On my HOST and GUEST. I have a USB wifi card built in on my lap top. How do I fix this problem ?
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, do you have proxy settings in your firefox preferences ?
<squarebracket> OXYGENFAD?!?
<Oxygenfad> lol
<Oxygenfad> Yes
<squarebracket> =D
<_b_r_a_d_> I haven't tried any other browser,s tried to install opera with a sudo apt-get install opera, but came back as on orphaned package
 * squarebracket is a fan
<burkmat> !enter | illbeatu
<ubottu> illbeatu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_b_r_a_d_> checking if I have proxy settings
<hoonteke> question, I'm running intrepid right now.  How do I get older versions of OpenOffice?  I've found what I think is a bug, but it's obscure enough and deals with transitions from older OOo.  I'd like to make sure it's recreatabel ...
<burkmat> illbeatu, How did you install it?
<Oxygenfad> hahaha awesome thanks man :D
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, opera is proprietary, it's not in the repository. Try "midori"
<illbeatu> i first tried from the adobe site, then i tried from package manager
<illbeatu> none of them work.
<squarebracket> my pleasure =]
<illbeatu> it also appears all my bookmarks have been erased
<burkmat> illbeatu, What package? What Ubuntu?
<_b_r_a_d_> will try midori -- my connection settings have "Use system proxy settings"
<illbeatu> 8.04, the flash player package...
<kb3ien> any ideas?
<illbeatu> great. now I have a Failed to check for installed and available applications error
<illbeatu> i wish open source wasn't so much marketing. and more stable software.
<burkmat> illbeatu, "The flash player package"? Nonfree? or from the adobe repos?
<kb3ien> nevermind, authz host was installed by apache2 package (really apache2.2)
<_b_r_a_d_> oh, one other thing I noticed is that while most apps can use my network connection, wine-doors fails to detect network settings, it's almost as if some apps can see it, some can't, and some are randomly seeing it
<illbeatu> i tried both burkmat
<illbeatu> the one that is "offical ubuntu"
<kb3ien> the installer made such a dogpile of the standard install i just mved it all out the way...
<illbeatu> and the .deb file that adobe site lets you download
<Ricardo777> ok finished burning.
<jelly-bean> i can't find the php binary on my ubuntu setup. it's a stock installation. it came with php5 and apache2 installed and mysql5. which mysql works but which php doesnt return anything. where is it?
<burkmat> illbeatu, what does `lsb_release -a | grep Codename` output?
<thomc> What command should I use to list all drives attached to my system, even those that aren't mounted?
<burkmat> thomc, `fdisk -l` perhaps what you need?
<Dillizar> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<illbeatu> no lsb modules available
<aixenv> blizzie: i did that , uninstalles flashplugin-nonfree, and then reinstalled, closed and reopened FF same issue
<osed> i'm tryin to play an mp3 file in ubuntu with rhythm box and it's playin it but i dont hear any audio. my volume is turned up though. any ideas?
<burkmat> !who | illbeatu
<ubottu> illbeatu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ricardo777> I really hope & pray it works this time.
<burkmat> illbeatu, but it has to say something else too?
<thomc> burkmat, thanks.
<illbeatu> hardy
<burkmat> thomc, no probs.
<Ricardo777> I'm probably going to first check for defects to see.
<Ricardo777> be back later.
<Ricardo777> & thanks.
<Elive_user18> hey guys - quick question: esd works under root but regular user gives me following errors:  esd - ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0' ...
<jelly-bean> ah looks like i was missing: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<illbeatu> it also appears my firefox back and forward buttons are non-functional
<_b_r_a_d_> Okay, midori seems to be working okay, but a little slow
<burkmat> illbeatu, I have no idea what you've done to that poor computer but you seem to have properly jammed things into the engine... Might i suggest you reinstall with Intrepid?
<Veratyr9> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<hoonteke> Elive_user18:  make sure that you've got permission on the device, or are in the necessary group.  'audio' is the group, I think
<hoonteke> on the other hand, may I ask why you need esd?
<B10S> no winamp for ubuntu?
<hoonteke> I've found pulseaudio to be fairly excellent for my needs
<hoonteke> B10S: not the program winamp, unless you use wine
<hoonteke> but Ubuntu does have other options
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, then its firefox's proxy settings, or a plugin
<ratinacage78> can someone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me?! i'm stuck in 800x600 resolution after install.
<hoonteke> Applications -> Sound & Video
<B10S> dont want wine, just yet
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, do you have torbutton plugin or something similar ?
<illbeatu> so... is there any way so ubuntu does NOT screw up again while doing normal operations?
<aixenv> btw i found a fix
<hoonteke> B10S: there's also amarok, which may be more similar to itunes than winamp
<rhosigma> hello everyone
<burkmat> !please | ratinacage78
<ubottu> ratinacage78: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<hoonteke> B10S: or rhythmbox
<illbeatu> i see a slew of bugs when i type "sudo ubuntu bug"
<hoonteke> rhythmbox, I suppose is more for the gnome desktop
<hoonteke> and amarok for the KDE
<hoonteke> but i use amarok anyway
<B10S> can you stream your playlist with shoutcast?
<_b_r_a_d_> I don't have anything custom installed into firefox, SiDi -- but my system that's having the problem just locked up, I'm going to restart it
<illbeatu> when i google for sudo ubuntu bugs i see a lot
<aixenv> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/fix-for-no-sound-issue-in-ubuntu-810.html
<newmember> ratinacage78: how much RAM do you have on your video card?
<_b_r_a_d_> I'm going to do some googling based on narrowing this down.  I'll be back when I'm hitting my head against the wall some more
<vexue> got a stupid problem with this wireless key and mouse
<burkmat> illbeatu, to be fair... 2,5 million hits "ubuntu bug", 156 mil "windows bug"...
<vexue> when i goto web sites and scoll down it is like on automatic and just flys down the page
<vexue> anyone have this happen to you
<Elive_user18> ohh nice... yes, adding users group to audio solved esd problem... but unfortunatly xmms cannot still connect to it. it tells me 'please check if snd card conf corr or no ther program is blocking the soundcard' how can I check whats blocking soundcard?
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, try to put firefox to "no proxy", just to check. maybe your system settings are wrong, and some apps that use it are having trouble
<vexue> not sure how to fix
<DIFH-iceroot> i have installed xubuntu-desktop but did not find any option to select kde or ubuntu as a session (all three are installed)
<Alexplay> burkmat: actually 9 million for ubuntu, and 17 million for windows :)
<Elive_user18> hoonteke - thats for your help... any help with xmms snd?
<SiDi> DIFH-iceroot, when you login, click on "session" button
<_b_r_a_d_> I'll try that, SiDi
<DIFH-iceroot> SiDi: there is no session button
<DIFH-iceroot> SiDi: auto-login
<burkmat> Alexplay, Not in my Google... oO
<Alexplay> burkmat: >:D
<hoonteke> Elive_user18: to be honest, it's been so long since I
<SiDi> Alexplay, google trends give more results to ubuntu than windows though :)
<hoonteke> 've used xmms, that I couldn't tell you
<DIFH-iceroot> SiDi: if i logout, xfce4 is starting without the question if i want kde or gnome
<Alexplay> SiDi: lol, anyway back to ontopic
<hoonteke> it's always some little problem like this,  I eventually move to whatever teh default was on the distro
<SiDi> DIFH-iceroot, i suppose you can modify your .xinitrc file then. (or something similar). Try to launch gdmflexiserver, change session, go back to your session and reboot, too ?
<hoonteke> or amarok
<hoonteke> In this case, I think it's gnome movie player for one-off files
<hoonteke> or amarok for actual playlists
<hoonteke> plus, I'm a DB guy
<hoonteke> and amarok plays well with my favorite DB, Postgres
<hoonteke> good luck, Elive_user18
<Elive_user18> thanks noonteke... i need to figure out what is blocking my soundcard
<Elive_user18> :(
<Elive_user18> s/noonteke/hoonteke
<deany> Elive_user18, I use xmms fine, using ALSA
<hoonteke> Elive_user18: try lsof
<hoonteke> lsof = list open files
<fabio> <Elive_user18> : i use audacious instead with alsa
<deany> have also used a pulseaudio plugin ok to
<powergoal> is there a repository that includes gnump3d on ubuntu?  currently using kubuntu 8.10 with kde4.2
<osed> i'm tryin to play an mp3 file in ubuntu with rhythm box and it's playin it but i dont hear any audio. my volume is turned up though. any ideas?
<hoonteke> and since *nix is file based, it represents the the sound card as such another file, in the /dev folder
<hoonteke> Elive_user18: lsof | grep snd    or   lsof | less     and page through ....
<hoonteke> to quit less, hit the 'q' button
<hoonteke> spacebar pages through
<hoonteke> ...
<B10S> none of them work on ubuntu 8.10? http://www.shoutcast.com/download-files
<Elive_user18> [root ~]#  lsof /dev/audio
<Elive_user18> lsof: status error on /dev/audio: No such file or directory
<Elive_user18> lsof 4.78
<SiDi> osed, you need to install ubuntu-restricted-packages to get mp3 to play (its not installed by default because mp3 is proprietary)
<osed> sidi that would explain it thanks
<ratinacage78> please help!!!! i'm stuck in 800x600 resolution after install.
<fabio> maybe this one: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<SiDi> osed, sec, the name is wrong. Let me find it back
<templaedhel> okay so I'm backing up my system, and I have like 50 wep keys stored, and I want to put em on my external hd. how do I do that
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: X problems are no fun.  The most I have time for is to suggest removing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, restart gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart), and see what happens
<SiDi> osed, "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: other than that, look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or something to see if anything makes itself known to you.
<hoonteke> good luck
<fabio> <templaedhel>: use Mondo
<templaedhel> mondo?
<fabio> mondo is a bacup suite
<fabio> backup*
<ratinacage78> hoonteke -  honeslty i'm a total newb.  that doesn't mean much to me.
<deany> talkin of shoutcast. I have musicindex module on another computer hosting my music which i stream where-ever, with a nice easy interface.. set playlists too:
<ratinacage78> i'm ready to give up on linux at the end of my first day.
<methods> 3d games turn all squigilly messed up lines when using fglrx
<fabio> never give up
<ratinacage78> i'm going to give up. 800x600 resolution SUCKS.
<deany> ratinacage78, tried installing restricted video drivers?
<templaedhel> I just want to know what file/folder I need to put my stored wep keys on my external hd
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: let's talk here instead, please
<hoonteke> what that means is that you have to open up a terminal
<vexue> i got this stupid problem with my wireless mouse it scolls way to fast when useing ! can anyone help with this problem it seem like there should be an easy fix
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<hoonteke> a white screen should pop
<vexue> it didnt start out that way about a month of use it just started to do it
<vexue> ??
<hoonteke> this is canonically know as the "commandline"
<templaedhel> vexue: settings>mouse> sensitivity
<hoonteke> if someone says something that starts with a dollar sign ($) they're generally referring to the commandline
<mib_dbln7d> hi, how can i install php, and mysql on ubuntu 8.10?
<sadaiyappan> Hi how can i get xchat to minmize to tray?
<Elive_user18> mib_dbln7d, apt-get install php
<hoonteke> '$ lspci' translates to you typing 'lspci' after the '$' sign
<Elive_user18> mib_dbln7d, apt-get install mysql
<vexue> i went to system mouse but that didnt work!
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: okay, from what you just pasted, you're looking for the chipset, the VGA
<ratinacage78> sorry hoonteke.
<mib_dbln7d> i don't have nternet on the target pc. i need the .deb file
<hoonteke> VGA stands for Video Graphics Adaptor, but you don't need to know that.  VGA = video
<mib_dbln7d> to download
<ratinacage78> got it. the intel blah blah blah.
<mib_dbln7d> lol
<jelly-bean> how do i start/stop services from shell ?
<templaedhel> no one knows how to back up wep keys???
<jelly-bean> i'm used to fedora: service httpd restart
<deany> or, sudo apt-get install tasksel install lamp-server
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: like I said earlier, getting X to work if it doesn't work, is ... to put it mildly, a bitch.  It's come a LONG way since  2, 3, 4, and 5+ years ago, but it's still at it either works, or you'd better be ready to tinker
<mib_dbln7d> anyone know where to get the .deb download of php?
<deany> er I mean: , sudo apt-get tasksel install lamp-server
<Kl4m> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<deany> thats how i set up mine
<nightrid3r> mib_dbln7d youre installing a server with no net connection ????
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: the best I can offer is to start googling with "X doesn't work ubuntu" or "X small resolution intel <chipset number>"
<Slart> jelly-bean: there are several ways. I write "sudo /etc/init.d/<program name> start|stop|status to do stuff
<Slart> jelly-bean: so "sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop" to stop apache
<nightrid3r> mib_dbln7d try apt on cd
<_b_r_a_d_> Weird, I have just had to force restart my computer twice now and each time, to get the mouse to work, I have to unplug it, then plug it back in.
<ratinacage78> ok...i'm giving up. this sucks.
<Ienorand> Hi, what would be the best way to add aliases for commands that need root (sudo)? just edit .bashrc and create a .bash_aliases in /root?
<jk60> I'm getting "Unable to forward this request at this time" at http://ubuntuforums.org/  Is anyone else having that problem?
<dkulchenko> is it possible to convert an existing ubuntu install to lvm?
<Kl4m> ratinacage78:  sudo apt-get  install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<deany> jk60, been down for a while
<jk60> "All configured parent caches are currently unreachable"
<Ienorand> jk60: They're updating I've heard
<Elive_user18> Ienorand, you can do alias command='sudo command'
<Kl4m> ratinacage78: if it's not installed, install and restart
<nightrid3r> ratinacage78 search for 800X600 in wiki.ubuntu.com ant take the mode en mon,itor lines
<jk60> Thank you lenorand.
<mib_dbln7d> hello? How do i make a cd-r writeable again?
<B10S> ubuntu forums is using an earlier version of apache than me. NA NA NA NAAAA NA http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82355
<B10S> lol
<Ienorand> Elive_user18: ah, why didn't I think of that...
<jelly-bean> how can i fully remove the lamp installation that came with ubuntu? i tried sudo apt-get remove php5 apache2 mysql-server but apache is still running
<dkulchenko> #dualboot
<jelly-bean> Kl4m: thnx for the service cmd
<SiDi> _b_r_a_d_, i really don't know what could help you on that, sorry :/*
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: what you're experience currently, is roughly "lack of driver compatibility"
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading from hardy to intrepid, i cant get sound in firefox for sites like youtube
<d1gital> how do i get mysql to listen on a port instead of a socket/
<january1> um... is there a way of hiding certain messages in pidgin? (like, whoever left the room?)
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: I'm sorry, it's overwhelming, but perhaps another computer with a different chipset will give you more luck
<danbhfive> january1: look in plugins
<hoonteke> january1: yeah ... it's a plugin called hide join/part, I think
<january1> thanks.
<ratinacage78> too bad. this is what i have. i'm disconnecting my hard drive and dropping it out the window.
<january1> how do i install plugins? where can I find them?
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: no no,
<hoonteke> see the hdd isn't the problem
<hoonteke> it works grat!
<january1> ah, i see
<hoonteke> its' the chipset on the mobo (motherboard)
<ratinacage78> yes yes. no other option. i'm not working in 800x600.
<Ricardo777> Back.
<Ricardo777> Didn't work :( .
<january1> nice.
<ratinacage78> if noone can fix it i'm dropping it.
<dkulchenko> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid with a dual-boot setup between that and Edubuntu 8.10. My desired setup is a quad-boot between Ubuntu,Edubuntu,Ubuntu 64-bit, and Ubuntu Studio. I've decided to do this with LVM because of problems I've been having with regular partitioning. What is the best option for me to go from my current scheme to LVM without losing data?
<deany> ratinacage78, what version of ubuntu ?
<Ricardo777> Didn't get pass the main screen.
<cpk1> ratinacage78: i take it you already tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ricardo777> I couldn't even check for defects.
<hoonteke> ratinacage78: you know, what I often finds make stuff like this easier, do you have a linux savvy friend?  The human contact makes computers much less ... drawl
<ratinacage78> deany - 8.10
<Ricardo777> At least the cd before this last one worked a little better.
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading from hardy to intrepid, i cant get sound in firefox for sites like youtube
<Smee> is the file /etc/shells a list of installed shells, or a list of acceptable shells?
<Ricardo777> I guess I should just buy a cd already made.
<deany> any drivers in the hardware drivers?
<danbhfive> Daft_Punk: try playing with gstreamer-properties
<cpk1> ratinacage78: don't use pm, it makes it harder for other people to help you
<blackjak_> thank you for your help guys
<deany> you might have to update the system before they appear.. just something to try..
<blackjak_> see u
<blackjak_> bye
<ratinacage78> i have already updated...
<deany> and nothing in system/admin/hardware drivers?
<ratinacage78> and the only driver it lists in hardware drivers is my atheros card, which  works fine.
<deany> oh ok
<deany> there is usually always a solution.... just have to look for it a bit harder
<Ricardo777> Well, bye thanks for the help.
<Ricardo777> God bless.
<ratinacage78> i'm  running 8.10 on an old hp xt963 with an insignia ns-15lcs  monitor.
<osed> how can i make it so windowsKey+l locks my gnome screen?
<Daft_Punk> danbhfive, i tried all my options for audio output, the tests work but the sound in firefox does not and i restarted firefox each time
<ArcSighter> hi folks, what's the best way to install kde4.2 in ubuntu hardy 8.04.2
<jelly-bean> osed: good q
<jelly-bean> how can i get a colored terminal? when i am using vim to edit php.ini its not highlighting my searches etc.
<danbhfive> ArcSighter: upgrade to jaunty, when it comes out
<deany> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<onyxique> :syntax on
<osed> jelly-bean i cahnged it to Super-L but it didnt work
<itachi> you can edit your .vimrc to always set syntax on
<davexoxide> hi everyone
<cpk1> ratinacage78: is it integrated intel?
<jelly-bean> osed: i think super in linux is ctrl+esc
<ArcSighter> danbhfive: actually, I was looking for the way to do something like sudo aptitude -t jaunty install kde4
<jelly-bean> itachi: thnx
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading from hardy to intrepid, i cant get sound in firefox for sites like youtube
<hoonteke> ArcSighter: yeah, I would suggest installing KDE4 until Jaunty
<davexoxide> is this a good place to ask questions about cron for ubuntu 8.10?
<templaedhel> Where does ubuntu store wep keys??
<hoonteke> I tried, even with Intrepid, and it had lots of annoying bugs here and there
<gigi_> salve
<hoonteke> but, they promise that jaunty will be better so ...
<gigi_> hello
<osed> jelly-bean:  looks like you're right. ctrl+esc+l worked
<SiDi> Daft_Punk, completely uninstall flash/gnash, and install "flashplugin-nonfree", it'll install Flash 10 that is *meant* to work well with Pulseaudio
<itachi> gigi_ hi!
<osed> but i've gotten windows key to act as <Super> in other things like Gnome-do
<osed> so i dont know whats up
<gigi_> hi
<ArcSighter> hoonteke: so, I'll beta test it ;) just say me how
<gigi_> I'm italian
<ArcSighter> I'm actually downloading source
<ArcSighter> from mirros
<ArcSighter> mirrors
<hoonteke> templaedhel: I don't know where on the file system, but you can access it through System->Preferences->Encryption & Keys
<gigi_> oo
<jp_sf> gigi_, you can join #ubuntu-it if you want speak italian
<jj_galvez> does anyone know how / where to get the gkt-smooth-engine? it looks like it was dropped from the gtk2-engines package in Intrepid, (its present in Hardy's)
<ArcSighter> hoonteke: what I should add to my sources.list.d
<ratinacage78> cpk1 - what do you mean integrated?
<Daft_Punk> SiDi, flashplugin-nonfree is all that is installed right now actually according to synaptic
<jp_sf> !it | gigi_
<hoonteke> ArcSighter: I dunno.  I tend to just upgrade every six months
<danbhfive> ArcSighter: well, jaunty is being offered as the best way.  That's where Canonical/etc will do all their testing...   Other than that, I dunno
<ubottu> gigi_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<templaedhel> hoonteke: well I'm trying to back them up, any ideas?
<scribawf> can I install ubuntu over kubuntu?
<hoonteke> to back them up?
<cpk1> ratinacage78: is your video card an integrated intel card?
<hoonteke> scribawf
<korny> hii, where did the package kcontrol in ubuntu 8.10 go?
<hoonteke> yes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ratinacage78> cpk1 - i guess so. i don't know what  integrated means. haHA.
<scribawf> OK tnx much hoonteke
<hoonteke> scribawf: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that will pull in all the rest
<enock> e ae galera, sou novato aqui
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading from hardy to intrepid, i cant get sound in firefox for sites like youtube
<BiosElement> Can anyone recommend a good Desktop Twitter app?
<_b_r_a_d_> is there a linux equivalent of scandisk to check the hard disk for errors and correct them?
<SiDi> Daft_Punk, the one in hardy wasn't supporting Pulse properly, did you ever try to reinstall it since you upgraded on intrepid ? I had similar trouble
<dayo> How do i get .3g2 video file to play? it's worked previously. but now that i've reinstalled, i guess i'm missing something
<ArcSighter> someone here knows how to make this truly work: sudo aptitude -t [intrepid|jaunty] install [package]
<Smee> why doesn't linux need defragging?
<dayo> _b_r_a_d_: fsck
<jasballz> hello?
<_b_r_a_d_> thanks dayo
<jasballz> hey, does anyone know where I can download iatkos?
<itachi> jasballz, hi!
<jasballz> what irc channel, its a mac os mod.
<dayo> _b_r_a_d_: u're welcome
<jasballz> what's up?
<jasballz> I tried irc.atlantis-net.irc
<jasballz> no good
<jasballz> I love ubuntu but Im trying to download iatkos
<joaopinto> _b_r_a_d_, if you want a surface scan, you want badblocks
<korny> _b_r_a_d_:  do you want to check the hardware or the filesystem?
<dkulchenko> ubotu: lvm
<dayo> !lvm | dkulchenko
<ubottu> dkulchenko: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ArcSighter> anyone? what to edit to make this work, e.g. sudo aptitude -t intrepid install pidgin
<_b_r_a_d_> I wouldn't mind checking both
<jasballz> anyone know?
<deany> _b_r_a_d_,  if you really want, you can sudo touch /forcefsck from terminal and reboot
<dkulchenko> thanks dayo
<hoonteke> man, is it just me, is ubuntuforums.org having problems ... ?
<jasballz> I'm trying to download iatkos, mac os leopard for a triple boot
<dkulchenko> hoonteke: it's not just you
<glitsj16> Smee: that depends on the filesystem you use in linux, as a general remark it doesn't really compute ... xfs for example has on the fly defragmentation
<_b_r_a_d_> can I use badblocks from a mounted file system?
<jasballz> whats the channel? anybody run macos iatkos or kaly
<hoonteke> k
<Daft_Punk> SiDi, thanks you brilliant SOB i had to REINSTALL it to get the latest 10.x version
<joaopinto> _b_r_a_d_, for scanning you can, to mardk the bad blocks, no
<joaopinto> mark
<deany> _b_r_a_d_,   it will automatically check every 20-30 approx mounts or 180days, whichever is first.. but if there is a problem with it it`ll be set to "dirty" anyhow and be checked
<hoonteke> just making sure, as I was doing some dns stuffs ... thanks dkulchenko
<korny> _b_r_a_d_:  for a hardwarecheck i recommend the tools of your harddiskmanufactor and maybe badblocks (make a backup first!)
<dkulchenko> jasballz: you are on the freenode network, which is a network for free software, something iatkos is not
<templaedhel> Okay how about this? Does anyone know how to back up keyrings??
<dkulchenko> jasballz: try another network
<ratinacage78> this blows. thanks for the help everyone.
<merl1n> need help with freetype
<SiDi> Daft_Punk, you're welcome
<dayo> dkulchenko: u're welcome :-)
<merl1n> can someone tell me how to install it
<ArcSighter> how to instruct apt to install some packages from a testing distribution?
<Guest72060> hello
<mib_dbln7d> Hello??? Is there any way to write on to a c
<jelly-bean> itachi: had to install vim improved and then set :syntax on
<mib_dbln7d> Hello??? Is there any way to write on to a CD-R more than once
<hoonteke> mib_dbln7d: CD-R now
<hoonteke> CD-RW yes
<SiDi> mib_dbln7d, no. On a CD-RW yes, but not on a CD-R
<korny> how can i disable antialiasing for qt applications like opera? I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and the package kcontrol seems not available
<mib_dbln7d> can i force it to
<merl1n> jelly-bean: why to install vim
<hoonteke> mib_dbln7d: no, the medium is like a photograph
<Str0g0n0ff> how can i install the rss plugin on ktorrent ?? (i'm using ubuntu 8.10 and ktorrent 3.1.2)
<dayo> How do i get .3g2 video file to play? it's worked previously. but now that i've reinstalled, i guess i'm missing something
<hoonteke> mib_dbln7d: you'll need to get CD-RW if you want that functionality
<SiDi> mib_dbln7d, no. Once you wrote something on a CD-R, it's not possible to write on it again. not at all.
<mib_dbln7d> whats the point of that?
<merl1n> how can i configure wine since i can't get freetype anywhere
<SiDi> dayo, activate universe / multiverse / Medibuntu repositories, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 and you should have every codec you need
<merl1n> well i found it but wine says no again
<merl1n> have u any idea
<merl1n> please help
<SiDi> mib_dbln7d, on a CD-R there is a little
<merl1n> cause im going to penetrate my PC very badly
<merl1n> :D
<SiDi> mib_dbln7d, organic surface, once you burnt your CD, it's altered, and you can't "repair" it in order to burn it again.
<Slart> mib_dbln7d: you can write several sessions on a cdr.. ie.. you can first write a 100MB file and then another 100MB file.. but after that 200MB will be used up
<SiDi> merl1n, what's up with wine ?
<M_23Brazil> Hi. I'm in 8.10 trying to use Skype with libs precompiled downloaded from site. When I start the appz I get "RtApiOss: OSS playback device (/dev/dsp) is busy". How can I solve this problem? How can I find the process that are using the dsp to kill that?
<mib_dbln7d> there is still space on it
<jj_galvez> gtk2-smooth-engines does anyone know where to get it for intrepid?
<merl1n> SiDi: well it runs well despite the fact that i can't read anything
<Slart> M_23Brazil: mm.. I get the same thing.. set skype to use alsa instead.. that's the only way I've gotten it to work.. I think it might be a bug in skype.. or pulseaudio for that matter
<merl1n> SiDi: does ur nick comes from the company for boots
<merl1n> :)
<error420> anyone else in here experiencing slow web browsing in ubuntu 8.10?
<SiDi> merl1n, what gpu do you have ? if nvidia, are the drivers you use the Nvidia v96 ? (my nick has a lot of origins, but not this one ;) )
<mib_dbln7d> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<merl1n> SiDi how to check if my driver is v96
<merl1n> SiDi : i suppose it is the latest
<mib_dbln7d> hello?
<SiDi> merl1n, go to "drivers of peripherals", the version is written. What graphic card do you have ? An old nvidia, right ? (or an old intel ? )
<mib_dbln7d> can i still write onto it if there is still space?
<merl1n> old nvidia
<nightrid3r> mib_dbln7d yes you can
<SiDi> mib_dbln7d, no you can't.
<mib_dbln7d> lol
<mib_dbln7d> who is correct?
<merl1n> SiDi: i cant see drivers of periphals anywhere
<nightrid3r> merl1n system --- administration --- hardware drivers
<merl1n> found it
<merl1n> SiDi
<dnyy> I need a little help setting up partitions.  I'm making /boot / /var /home and swap partitions.  Since you can only make 4 primary, which should be logical?  And also, does placement matter?
<merl1n> v96
<jj_galvez> mib_dbln7d: if the cd is closed you can not write to it anylonger, if its still open then yes you can
<merl1n> ur right
<fat_rat> if you choose multisession you still can...
<mib_dbln7d> what do you mean, open and closed?
<aceat64> anyone else getting an error when going to ubuntuforums.org?
<merl1n> SiDi: what now when it's v96
<mib_dbln7d> yes
<computer_> how do i save my current wireless card settings so i wont have to manually configure to setup on my other computer which is the same model computer?
<nightrid3r> dnyy put boot and swap on primary the others can go in logical
<SiDi> merl1n, i'm trying to find back a bug entry i saw about it, give me a minute
<jj_galvez> mib_dbln7d: a multisession is one where the cd is left open so that more can be added to it, otherwise its "closed" and you can no not add files to it
<merl1n> ok
<SiDi> merl1n, those drivers havea bug with font antialiasing functions, i'm trying to find out how to disable it in wine.
<dnyy> nightrid3r: alright, another question.  When installing grub, do I install it to sda1(/boot) or sda? I tried sda1 last time and when I restarted GRUB spammed the screen.
<computer_> how do i save my current wireless card settings so i wont have to manually configure to setup on my other computer which is the same model computer?
<nightrid3r> dnyy sda
<SiDi> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122350 merl1n here for wine
<dnyy> nightrid3r: alright, thanks a ton.  google wasn't helping me out too well. :)
<mib_dbln7d> can anyone access this site?  http://trilight-designs.ismywebsite.com/
<M_23Brazil> Slart: Thanks. I'll try. My Skype version doesn't permit that I choose alsa or oss. This version is compiled only with oss suport. But I'll donwload other version.
<nightrid3r> mib_dbln7d yup
<SiDi> merl1n, see also : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/294076 for openoffice, k3b, opera, and all qt apps. There is a fix for all apps on second link
<merl1n> SiDi: do u think that will help
<benc> is there a simple way to package an application that has 2 simple python scripts + 1 config file + 1 file that is plaeced in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<guntbert> mib_dbln7d: whats the purpose?
<SiDi> merl1n, i don't think it will, i know it will :) i already had 3/4 people with the same bug and same drivers ;)
<computer_> how do i save my current wireless card settings so i wont have to manually configure to setup on my other computer which is the same model computer?.
<mib_dbln7d> !pm i want to install LAMP(Linux,Aache(I already have apache),Mysql,Php)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<merl1n> SiDi: tnx alot man
<mib_dbln7d> you should join that site
<mib_dbln7d> lol
<JASBALLA> HELLO?
<jelly-bean> i have mysql installed as a stand-alone. how can i add the mysql bin to PATH so that all i have to type is 'mysql' to execute  from anywhere?
<dayo> mib_dbln7d: sudo tasksel
<JASBALLA> anyone know about iatkos??
<guntbert> !ot mib_dbln7d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot mib_dbln7d
<deany> mib_dbln7d,  tried? sudo apt-get tasksel install lamp-server
<jj_galvez> mib_dbln7d: ok so just install Mysql and Php from the repositories
<JASBALLA> where can I download a mac osx
<JASBALLA> I'm on Ubuntu and I'm trying to get a mac os
<deany> might install whats not installed...
<nightrid3r> JASBALLA www.apple.com
<mib_dbln7d> i do not have innternet on the target computer!!!
<Auszen> ubuntuforums down?
<mib_dbln7d> i said that like 10 times
<deany> ummm
<JASBALLA> howdy
<deany> mib_dbln7d, sorry, theres like a 100 convos goin on here
<Ienorand> Auszen: yes update
<JASBALLA> does ANYONE know where I can download iatkos???
<glitsj16> Auszen: : yep, for a while now
<Slart> M_23Brazil: oh.. ok..I can't really remember where I got my skype from.. I might have downloaded it from somewhere other than the repos
<mib_dbln7d> can you pm me?
<SiDi> merl1n, no problem
<Auszen> Ah I see thanks
<guntbert> JASBALLA: this is the ubunut-support channel, welcome
<Ienorand> Auszen: http://moxiefoxtrot.com/2009/02/16/ubuntuforumsorg-maintenance-today/
<Slart> !attitude | mib_dbln7d
<ubottu> mib_dbln7d: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jj_galvez> mib_dbln7d: there's lots of threads here, and some of us just joined in, so don't expect all of us to remember every single thing about all your past threads
<SiDi> mib_dbln7d, then download the alternate CD, put the CD on your cd drive on the target pc, go to "Sources of software" window (in system -> admin), and add the cd rom as a repository, then install apache2, apache2mod for php, mysql
<deany> mib_dbln7d, try prefixing with the nick who you are talkin to... it stands out then
<mib_dbln7d> where can i download a very small version of php?
<mib_dbln7d> i tried, i screwed up on burning it
<zsakr> I did an apt-get update and got this warning: W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<SiDi> mib_dbln7d, use an usb key then, or go buy a cd.. we can't do miracles :)
<JASBALLA> do you know where I can find a macos support channel??
<merl1n> SiDi: it worked
<nightrid3r> SiDi i thought we did mircales on a dayli basis :)
<SiDi> merl1n, glad to hear it. Don't forget to read the second link though
<SiDi> nightrid3r, canonical does, we only spread the word :)
<JASBALLA> btw i love ubuntu, running it on a dual boot with Windows 7
<Slart> JASBALLA: this isn't the place.. try #freenode
<JASBALLA> #freenode
<bubu1uk> JASBALLA: type /join #freenode
<jj_galvez> does anyone know where I can get gkt-smooth-engine fro intrepid? its seems to have been dropped from gtk2-engines from hardy to intrepid
<merl1n> of course i will
<merl1n> :)
<Slart> jj_galvez: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smooth-themes/+bug/294047
<binarymutant> jj_galvez, this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/smooth-engine
<dayo> SiDi: the .3g2 video files are playing now. thank you!
<SiDi> dayo, you're welcome
<deany> need_php, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<deany> need_php, you dont need an internet connection, if you are using the cd as source
<error420> anyone else experiencing slow web browsing in 8.10?
<deany> enable the cd as a source.
<brunner> would ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso be a live CD?
<deany> brunner, no
<burkmat> brunner, don't think there are any server livecds.
<deany> and its .2 now isnt it?
<jj_galvez> Slart: Thanks for the link, I guess I'll just remove the smooth themes from my system if its not properly maintained
<dayo> brunner: the server CDs don't have any desktop environments. no gui on the server
<zoli01> Dows anyone know why flash player in firefox is so slow?
<anti_windows> Is ATI dual monitor support drastically different in ubuntu fiesty compared to gutsy ??
<bubu1uk> zoli01: how slow?
<thecookie> Can anyone give me a direct link to the latest version of the ubuntu net installer? I'm stuck without a browser atm
<zoli01> I watch flash video on the net and the video is slow and the sound breaks continuousl
<brunner> deany, burkmat, dayo: thanks!
<zoli01> y
<anti_windows> zoli01: have you got the latest flash drivers from adobe ?
<zoli01> Yes, 10. something
<SiDi> zoli01, 8.04, 8.10 ? it's slow because adobe doesn't optimise it correctly and because people who make websites still think flash is a clever thing
<fabio> Dows anyone know why flash player in firefox is so slow? -> this is true
<B10S> #quir
<B10S> #quirlol, meant to be /quit
<fabio> and very cpu hungry too
<zoli01> Is there another flash player, better than adobe?
<napster> привет всем
<B10S> wtf
<napster> как дела вашы
<fabio> yes there is
<Slart> !ru | napster
<ubottu> napster: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<B10S> keyboard f*cked
<osed> zoli01 gnash?
<anti_windows> SiDi: flash is a clever thing if its done the right way. Not like what we see nowdays :(
<budz0r> i had to quit using ubuntu because of the flash content at work
<Slart> B10S: no need for that language.. stars or not
<legolasw3> what is best ssh graphical client?
<budz0r> could just never get it to work :(
<napster> я вас не понимаю
<zoli01> How can I use gnash?
<dayo> if i had more time on my hands and better programming skills, i would start a new browser project. i'm very upset with ff3 and opera
<anti_windows> legolasw3: gftp
<danbhfive> dayo: whats wrong?
<B10S> sorry dude, im off anyway... back tomorrow
<SiDi> anti_windows, honnestly ajax/php and <object/> can do what flash does at lower cost. And we would have an RIA dtd if the W3C didnt give the voice to companies such as adobe/microsoft by now
<dayo> danbhfive: ff3 and flash issues. ff3 and mem-hogging issues. it's a real pain
<thecookie> SiDi: Good luck playing movies with javascript. :)
<fabio> adobe fault
<anti_windows> SiDi: i agree. But in cases like Video and Audio flash is much better
<danbhfive> dayo: you could try epiphany or kahekase, I know the spelling is off.  Both are ff based
<zoli01> Hm, this gnash seems to be a good thing, thanks for the info
<fabio> try with chrome and wine
<thecookie> Can anyone give me a direct link to the latest version of the ubuntu net installer? I'm stuck without a browser atm
<anti_windows> Is ATI dual monitor support drastically different in ubuntu fiesty compared to gutsy ??
<fabio> crossover i mean
<zoli01> At least its open source :)
<dayo> danbhfive: the only reason i'm still sticking with ff3, is because of the way u can set it to auto-delete private data on exit
<anti_windows> thecookie, what you mean by net installer ?
<thecookie> boot usb disk
<Slart> thecookie: 32-bit minimal iso?
<fabio> opera is even worse with flash
<dayo> danbhfive: but i will have a look at epi and kase
<itachi> thecookie, if you have a terminal there is a text based browser called w3m that is pretty intuitive
<SiDi> anti_windows, in fact i highly prefer having an mkv with proper language/subtitle support directly integrated in the page and played by totem than an horrible flash thingy which behaviour and features are unpredictable.
<titan_ark_> hey :) am a n00b here need some help using cron
<thecookie> Not sure if I want the iso, I guess the easiest way would be to just uncompress on to the usb stick
<sharef> iv got a question about scripting pidgin
<thecookie> itachi: I'll test it out. :)
<anti_windows> thecookie: did you try lynx ?
<Slart> thecookie: not really sure which iso you want.. I don't see an USB release from the official ubuntu site
<Slart> titan_ark_: just ask your question.. if someone knows they will answer
<burkmat> titan_ark_, check out `man crontab`
<thecookie> Slart: Hmm. Maybe it's the minimal iso or something then. Just know I used an app that auto made usb boot drives, where you could select 8.10 netinstall
<anti_windows> why is dual monitor with dual graphics card so hard to setup in ubuntu fiesty :(
<Slart> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<titan_ark_> Slart, hey :) am facing trouble sheduling Transmission, so i thought i could use cron to either start and kill Transmission, or my internet connection, or just turn off my box at specific times
<Kalumba> Which packages are responsible for suspend and hibernation? Recently my laptop lost its ability to suspend and hibernate and I think I need to downgrade the packages.
<Slart> thecookie: here is the minimal iso http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sharef> i need a cli method of changing my pidgin status, does anyone have some insight i could use??
<thecookie> Slart: Thanks
<titan_ark_> i tried using cron and crontab but spent hours and couldnt make it work
<Slart> titan_ark_: mm, sounds reasonable.. crontab should be able to do that
<burkmat> sharef, Look into `libpurple` (hope I remembered that right..)
<int256> what is the 'su' command for ? How to use it ?
<Khepr> super user
<akahige> if I make a usermod change from a terminal, should I be able to view that change in the Admin --> Users Settings...?
<titan_ark_> slart i tried invoking Transmission using crontab but doesnt seem to work! or prolly am not doing it right!
<itachi> switch user
<Slart> int256: su is.. switch user I think.. use sudo for root stuff instead
<int256> ok
<Slart> titan_ark_: what did you put into your crontab?
<int256> when i entered su and pressed enter it asks for password
<Slart> !sudo  | int256
<ubottu> int256: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Slart> int256: yes.. it asks for the root password.. which doesn't exist
<titan_ark_> just a moment il get the exact command i gave
<int256> Slart: yes
<anti_windows> could someone please help me with my xorg.conf file for dual monitor http://pastebin.ca/1339369
<_newbie3> ciao
<Slart> int256: if you want a root shell you can use "sudo -i", you can read more about it by running "man sudo" at a terminal
 * anti_windows prays so that someone kind enough will help him
<SiDi> int256, su is used for logging as root, except on ubuntu where root account doesn't have a password. use "sudo -s" (or -i ?) instead
<int256> how to use mount command to mount a partition to a folder
<maximus_> does anyone at all recall a tool that can convert CD image into a USB drive partition?
<int256> SiDi: ok
<anti_windows> SiDi: you can create a password for root though by doing $ sudo passwd root
<danbhfive> maximus_: what about the one on intrepid?
<burkmat> int256, `man mount`? general syntax is `mount /device /mountpoint`...
<int256> burkmat: ok
<oOarthurOo> Does anyone here use or know much about dropbox... the syncing tool. I am wondering if I can use it to sync between two computers without using the online service part.
<SiDi> int256, "sudo mount /dev/sd#x (sdb1 = 1st part on 2nd hdd, sdc4, 4th parth on 3rd hdd) /media/mount_folder
<Esor> Hi, I've got a question. I've compiled pidgin on my own and I see a weird thing. So probably as I remember pidgin didn't showing avatar icon (instead of normal contact list icon in the same corner)) in the left corner (the same line with minimalize and nickname of buddy). Anybody knows how to fix it?
<maximus_> danbhfive: which one?
<bernard__> So I'm running 9.04 and just updated, and now I have a million "starting file manager" instances spawning.
<SiDi> bernard__, try #ubuntu+1 for unstable releases support
<int256> SiDi: ok
<danbhfive> maximus_: create usb startup disc
<maximus_> danbhfive: unetbootin looks like the answer, of course it's not in intrepid
<bernard__> SiDi: Thank you.
<totovld> hello all
<danbhfive> maximus_: Sys > Admin > Create USB Startup Disk
<Ivanlul> hello
<Ivanlul> I need some help
<Kalumba> Which packages are responsible for suspend and hibernation? Recently my laptop lost its ability to suspend and hibernate and I think I need to downgrade the packages.
<maximus_> danbhfive: yeah, that's ubuntu only. thanks though
<zelrikriando> Ivanlul, go ahead
<burkmat> !ask | Ivanlul
<ubottu> Ivanlul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<josh_> could someone help me with a boot up problem? I get init: cannot execute /sbin/getty?
<Ivanlul> In the ATI catalyst control center I don't seem to get all the options, any idea on how to fix that?
<totovld> i'm having trouble with 3 server that contain 4 dual core processor : first of all ... what this message talking about , i'm finding a lot in my logs :  kernel: out of order segment: rcv_next B868157D seq B8681B25 - B86820CD
<anti_windows> could someone please help me with my xorg.conf file for dual monitor http://pastebin.ca/1339369
<danbhfive> maximus_: yeah, use unetbootin if you are using windows
<kukuchopra> h
<anti_windows> josh_, check the file permission of /sbin/getty
<kukuchopra> hi how can i fix windows bootloader from ubuntu?
<h34p> hi all
<josh_> anti_windows how do i do that?
<int256> i want a torrent client which runs in terminal. or can be controled in terminal. is there exist any ??
<josh_> anti_windows, how do i do that?
<itachi> int256, rtorrent
<maximus_> danbhfive: or any other distro :P
<anti_windows> josh_, do ls -lh /sbin/getty
<doolph> hello
<danbhfive> int256: transmission and deluge
<oOarthurOo> int256 transmission, installed by defail has a cli interface
<doolph> anyone know how can I add another hard disk to /home?? I am using LVM
<oOarthurOo> oops... default*.... not defail
<Kalumba> Perhaps if I condense my question: Laptop. Fails to suspend and hibernate. Worked previously. Need help.
<kukuchopra> how to fix win xp bootloader from ubuntu?
<kukuchopra> first i fixed grub when i was on xp
<anti_windows> doolph, use fdisk -l
<int256> itachi: ok
<SiDi> int256, transmission is a very very complete one. but i'm currently developing a command line torrent client if you want. The prob is that i only got the bencoding lib so far.. :P
<Ivanlul> In the ATI catalyst control center I don't seem to get all the options, any idea on how to fix that? I don't want to put it in this way but, compared to the windows version of catalyst control center, I seem to get less options in the linux version.
<kukuchopra> now after fixing grub my windows bootloader is gone
<danbhfive> Kalumba: file a bug report under linux
<blue-printf> hi i want to know the amount of memory a process is using. i tried ps u which gives me cpu and mem data but in % i want it in kb
<blue-printf> is there a way?
<oOarthurOo> kukuchopra: That's because you can only have one. EIther the windows bootloader or grub
<h34p> any german here who can help? ;)
<doolph> anti_windows and?
<Slart> Kalumba: laptops and suspend resume is like throwing dice in ubuntu.. in some versions it work.. in others it doesn't.. see if you can't file a bug report in launchpad..that's about all the help I have to give
<burkmat> !de | h34p
<ubottu> h34p: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<anti_windows> dooglus, and then see which is the drive path i.e /dev/hdax and use that to mount /home
<int256> SiDi: are you developing one
<h34p> k thx.
<Kalumba> danbhfive, Eh, sure thing, but I would like to try a downgrade first. It might be a regression
<kukuchopra> i can use only 1?
<kukuchopra> how about dual boot
<Slart> blue-printf: top or htop will list memory.. I think ps will do that too if you ask it nicely
<Auszen> I have a question. Should I use a symbolic link when I change my /home or should I mount the new drive as /home ?
<oOarthurOo> kukuchopra: Yes... you can only use one bootloader.
<danbhfive> Kalumba: try installing a different kernel I think
<doolph> anti_windows umm I am using LVM, I want add more space to /home
<Sonorous|2> So I lied last night about 3D acceleration working properly. anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro with x1600?
<kukuchopra> my friend has both the bootloaders
<josh_>  i get -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 20K 2009-02-16 06:20 getty
<oOarthurOo> kukuchopra: The bootloader is what allows you to dual, or triple or so on, boot.
<Kalumba> danbhfive, Thanks, I'll try that
<SiDi> int256, yeh, if you wanna test it, it should be released in april (most likely not april 2009 tho :>)
<burkmat> kukuchopra, You can only have 1 bootloader, but you can have multiple operating systems.
<kukuchopra> plz dnt misguide me tell me how to fix windows bootloader?
<oOarthurOo> kukuchopra: Some people use the windows bootloader to load grub. But that is ... silly.
<kukuchopra> yea
<sharef> is there a bash meathod for the purple??
<blue-printf> Slart: thanx thats what i was looking for
<kukuchopra> i want to run windows now
<kukuchopra> i want grub bootloader running windows xp
<maximus_> well, doesn't grub load windows' bootloader when calling chainloader?
<anti_windows> kukuchopra: you can do that in the menu.lst file
<kukuchopra> plz guide me from starting.
<josh_> anti_windows: is this right  i get -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 20K 2009-02-16 06:20 getty
<templaedhel> does ANYONE know how to export a key ring for backup????
<kukuchopra> where is menu.Lst file?
<titan_ark_> Slart: 06 02 * * * /usr/bin/transmission this was to start the application at 0206hrs
<burkmat> kukuchopra, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ubentu> kuku...: /boot/grub/
<josh_> united: what up
<anti_windows> kukuchopra, ok im unclear what exactly you are trying to do here
<sharef> anyone, bash method for manipulating pidgin/purple??
<Slart> titan_ark_: ah.. yes.. it looks right.. it didn't work?
<burkmat> sharef, Did you check out libpurple? Last I checked you can change status through it, and that's what you wanted, right?
<akahige> can anyone tell me if I do this "sudo usermod -a -G pulse mpd", where can I check to make sure the change actually "took"...? gnome user settings (or any other place)...?
<titan_ark_> no it did not!
<kukuchopra> blitz@blitz-desktop:~$ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kukuchopra> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<jelly-bean> what should i install to be able to phpize, ./configure, make, etc.
<Slart> titan_ark_: transmission has a nice gui, right?
<Ubentu> try as root
<Geek`N`Proud> akahige, try looking in /etc/group
<titan_ark_> Slart: infact i tried it with different conbinations and finally gave up
<anti_windows> jelly-bean, apt-get install php-dev
<FoxBlitzz> kukuchopra: You must use sudo
<titan_ark_> Slart, yes
<Ubentu> kukuchopra: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kukuchopra> wire the full command plz
<int256> SiDi: ya i want to test.
<Slart> titan_ark_: I think I have an idea.. hang on.. let me check something
<Mick> I'm having some problems with booting from 2 HDD's also. I have a 40Gb HDD that I've some websites on and I've got another 80Gb HDD that has eBox on. I installed eBox but it wrote over my grub file now I can't boot into the 40Gb drive. I've read loads on Google but I can't seem to get it sorted. Is there anyone out there that can help me out?
<titan_ark_> Slart: sure, :)
<itachi> akahige, try id [user]
<jelly-bean> anti_windows: Couldn't find package php-dev
<anti_windows> could someone please help me with my xorg.conf file for dual monitor http://pastebin.ca/1339369
<maximus_> is there the equivalent of "emerge world" on Ubuntu?
<jelly-bean> anti_windows: php5_dev
<anti_windows> jelly-bean, apt-get install php-dev5
<kukuchopra> after sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst i get many options
<anti_windows> jelly-bean, that could be it :D
<jelly-bean> :)
<Ubentu> that's the actual file not any options
<Ubentu> you have to edit it
<outofrange1> In intrepid what do I need to modify to have a script run on USB thumb drive insert?
<anti_windows> kukuchopra, in menu.lst file at the top you will see something like default 0, this variable controls what becomes the default OS on boot
<ANTRat> maximus_: apt-get dist-upgrade
<infinit_> Does anyone know how to configure Bazaar Plugin in linux version of Eclipse? I get an error message that xmlrpc is nor found, when I fix it, it comes up with more errors!
<jelly-bean> anti_windows: thnx its working now
<_igel__> hi
<ANTRat> hi
<anti_windows> jelly-bean, yw :)
<anti_windows> could someone please help me with my xorg.conf file for dual monitor http://pastebin.ca/1339369
<wolter> sleep is the same as suspend, right?
<maximus_> ANTRat: well, one that tries to build/optimize from sources
<_igel__> for some reason with Skype my mic doesn't work, it does in Linux generally though! Selecting other input devices in Skype doesn't help
<_igel__> what do you think I can do?
<kukuchopra> yea default is 0
<Slart> titan_ark_: check here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-105250.html  . to make it short.. change "/usr/bin/transmission" to "DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/transmission"
<akahige> Geek`N`Proud / itachi: thanks
<anti_windows> Slart, ubuntuforums is down
<Slart> anti_windows: not for me it isn't
<anti_windows> dang,
<anti_windows> Slart, ohh its back up now :)
<Mick> So if I have 2 HDD's installed on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb how can I make sure that Grub picks up both the OS's at boot up?
<titan_ark_> Slart: okay il try that. but what about shutting it down or shutting down the system. how do i implement that
<kukuchopra> http://pastebin.com/d512dfc2d
<Geek`N`Proud> Mick, manually add any OSes that aren't in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Geek`N`Proud> there's wiki info on it and some examples are included as comments in the config
<magcius> How do I remove PulseAudio?
<magcius> Or at least upgrade it to a newer version.
<Slart> titan_ark_: pkill transmission should work
<kukuchopra> what should i select to fix windows.
<wolter> hi, has anybody with a laptop experienced involuntary brightness lowering when on battery power?
<mikeshollen> Can someone help me get my mic working?
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, apt-get purge pulseaudio
<titan_ark_> Slart: okay il try them bout out right away
<Slart> titan_ark_: there is also an application called "transmission-remote", perhaps that can be used to shut it down from a cli
<Geek`N`Proud> mikeshollen, Preferences->Sound
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, is it easy to install OSS4 after that?
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, why would you want to?
<mikeshollen> Geek`N`Proud: gonna need more than that
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, because it's the newest sound daemon.
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, well, what would you recommend then?
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, OSS is depreciated
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, ...
<magcius> OSS4 is new
<Geek`N`Proud> it is due to be removed from Linux entirely
<Geek`N`Proud> check the kernel config
<anti_windows> could someone please help me with my xorg.conf file for dual monitor http://pastebin.ca/1339369
<magcius> OSS4 is a complete rewrite of the OSS server base
<Slart> Geek`N`Proud: actually the company behind oss has released a new version.. it isn't used in linux though, I think they've gone with alsa instead
<titan_ark_> Slart, do i need to reboot after making the mod in crontab?
<Weehawky> How would I upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 with the CD?
<Slart> titan_ark_: nope.. it should take effect immediately
<Geek`N`Proud> Slart, it's only being adopted by BSD.. in Linux it's still depreciated
<Slart> !upgrade | Weehawky
<ubottu> Weehawky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zhoste> could someone point me in the right direction for some tips on getting my touchscreen to work with an hp touchsmart laptop?
<Geek`N`Proud> even Solaris is avoiding it IIRC >.>
<Raccoon1400> can someone help me reinstall grub after a windows install? tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 but when I type "setup (hd0) it says "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, I still advise sticking with ALSA
<kukuchopra> http://pastebin.com/d3a39b849
<int256> can i play NFS Carbon in ubuntu 8.10
<Geek`N`Proud> OSS isn't supported on most apps by default
<kukuchopra> cedega
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, is it easy to install?
<Slart> int256: you would have to check appdb.winehq.com
<Slart> Geek`N`Proud: perhaps well get a ossa wrapper =)
<int256> Slart: ok
<nightrid3r> !grub | Raccoon1400
<ubottu> Raccoon1400: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, yes it's easy to install it (relatively speaking)
<kukuchopra> anyone can fix my windows bootloader?
<zhoste> Could someone help me set up my touchscreen on an hp touchsmart laptop?
<mikeshollen> Geek`N`Proud: I've tried to enable the mic volume but no luck
<Raccoon1400> nightrid3r: that's what I tried
<Geek`N`Proud> mikeshollen, is it a normal microphone or a USB microphone?
<titan_ark_> Slart: Mus'nt it be "DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/transmission"
<mikeshollen> It's a built in mic
<Raccoon1400> when I type "setup (hd0) it says "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<Geek`N`Proud> mikeshollen, maybe it's on a separate "card" so to speak
<Weehawky> Slart, I'm not seeing how to upgrade using the CD, just "Alternate CD"
<methods> how do i get the systray for pulseaudio ?
<Slart> titan_ark_: nope.. just "DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/transmission".. also leave out the "export" part
<Slart> Weehawky: I think it's the same procedure with the regular desktop cd
<mikeshollen> Geek`N`Proud: So what should I do?
<titan_ark_> Slart: okay. cos i just tried it that way and it did not start up transmission!
<Geek`N`Proud> mikeshollen, try alsamixer -c 0 then try alsamixer -c 1
<Geek`N`Proud> see if it shows any other controls
<euxneks> I installed libclutter and I want to compile the examples in /usr/share/doc/libclutter-gtk-0.8-dev/examples ... how would I go about doing this?
<euxneks> I just want to see what it can do :)
<Slart> titan_ark_: it worked for me on my computer.. can you pastebin your crontab?
<Slart> !pastebin | titan_ark_
<ubottu> titan_ark_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Geek`N`Proud> some microphones detect as separate sound devices
<titan_ark_> ok 1 moment
<Geek`N`Proud> @ magcius:  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/10/get-better-sound-in-ubuntu-with-brand.html
<Gaming4JC> Hey all. My computer recently started having all file permisions go to "Read-Only" and (my dual boot) windows had chkdsk at boot everytime. I just recently got a bunch of fsck errors on linux. Is this a sign of a bad HDD?
<anti_windows> anyone with dual monitor setup experience in here??? im in desperate need of some help
<Mick> I'm trying to pass 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' to pastebin but I'm getting the error: Error no arguments specified!Anyone able to help me out a bit?
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, when people blog about it - it's easy
<ubuntu_> hello there
<Gaming4JC> If so I don't know why gsmart says my HDD passes all of the tests...
<titan_ark_> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118945/
<eshear> what happens if I accidentally kill the [edac-poller] process?
<Weehawky> Slart, I don't see a "cdromupgrade"
<pianoboy3333> Hey I'm picking out a new hard drive since I need more space, I was wondering, what does the hard drive cache do?
<mikeshollen> Geek`N`Proud: I got the control panel with 0 but nothing with 1
<Slart> titan_ark_: just try setting the time to * * * * * ... it will try to start transmission every minute
<Gaming4JC> hmm...
<Raccoon1400> can someone help me reinstall grub after a windows install? tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 but when I type "setup (hd0) it says "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<kukuchopra> somebody help me
<titan_ark_> Slart okay il try that
<Mick> Hey Gaming4JC I just had the same thing and I did the following: sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1 then root (hdX,Y) (fill in X and Y respectively) then setup (hd0) then quit then reboot
<Gaming4JC> Raccoon1400: Super Grub Disk, check it out. :-)
<titan_ark_> Slart,btw, i do a "sudo crontab -e" and then make this change. thats right?
<Raccoon1400> Gaming4JC: I tried that first, it failed
<zhoste> could someone help me out setting up a touch screen on an hp touchsmart laptop?
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Slart> titan_ark_: oh.. no.. not sudo.. you don't want to run transmission as root
<Raccoon1400> couldn't find stage1 or something like that
<Slart> titan_ark_: just "crontab -e"
<Slart> clear
<Gaming4JC> Mick: I was asking about a bad hdd not a MBR grub fix
<Slart> bah, sorry
<titan_ark_> Slart oh okay! :P
<Gaming4JC> Mick: I think you meant to msg Raccoon
<perillux> I can't seem to connect to my yahoo account with pidgin.  Anyone know why that might be?
<Mick> Gaming4JC I beg your pardon, that was meant to go to someone else
<Gaming4JC> Mick:  np. :-)
<G-Blunted> Hey how do i see how much ram is being used?
 * int256 will be back in 5min
<Gaming4JC> now for my question "My computer recently started having all file permisions go to "Read-Only" and (my dual boot) windows had chkdsk at boot everytime. I just recently got a bunch of fsck errors on linux. Is this a sign of a bad HDD?"
<kukuchopra> guys how to remove grub and fix windows bootloader?
<Slart> G-Blunted: "free"
<mikeshollen> G-Blunted: Go to System Monitor
<Bobddfd> hello
<Mech0z> wierd my keyboard and mouse looses connection all the the time in ubuntu :/
<Mech0z> suddenly they just stops working
<Bobddfd> what can be the origin of an "unallocated filesystem" said in Gparted for a HDD that work and has differents partitions and all...
<Bobddfd> ?
<Bobddfd> :D
<zelrikriando> We are reaching 1500 persons in this channel
<magcius> Hmm... I have the latest nVidia drivers but I still can't get 1920x1200
 * int256 is back
<pianoboy3333> What does the hard drive cache do? And what special things should I look for when buying a new hard drive?
<Gaming4JC> ahem... more properly stated, DOES FSCK + CHCKDSK on boot = BAD Hard Drive ....
<Gaming4JC> ???
<titan_ark_> Slart: yes that did work!!!
<Slart> Gaming4JC: nope.. I think ubuntu checks the hd every... 25:th boot or something
<Slart> titan_ark_: of course it did ;)
<Mick> Folks, I've got a problem with installing a second OS. I've added the contents of fdisk here ... http://pastebin.com/f3e37c765
<Mick> Can anyone help me out of a hole please
<Gaming4JC> Slart: So fsck on boot saying inodes all messed up is normal? o_O
<Slart> titan_ark_: now, say you wanted to schedule a shutdown... do "sudo crontab -e" since we have to be root to shut the computer down... then just add the command poweroff, reboot or shutdown.. man shutdown for more info on switches and options
<ilaiho> are there still pulseaudio problems on lts?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: nope.. that's not normal.. but you didn't mention that =)
<Mech0z> any way to use a usb drive instead of a floppy disk for updating bios? (getting into dos and running the file from the drive)
<Gaming4JC> Slart: I mentioned it earlier ^^ What's interesting is the drives smart data reports no errors, and after an intense scan No bad sectors
<Slart> Gaming4JC: but it will check the hd every N boots.. regardless of the status of the hd.. if it finds lots of errors you might want to check smart-info..
<binarymutant> Mech0z, how do you update the bios? I thought to update it you have to flash it
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Let me pastebin you a log of the Smart Data. Maybe I'm missing something... the drive is less than 6 months old.
<Slart> Gaming4JC: sure
<Mech0z> well thats what I want to do, but I still need to make something that can make me boot into dos
<Mech0z> and I do not have a floppy drive and dont want to waste a dvd on it
<binarymutant> Mech0z, sorry I don't understand
<Mech0z> I want to put the bios file on a flash drive and run that from dos on my ubuntu system
<Mech0z> but I dont know how to make the flash drive boot me into dos
<Mick> When I'm installing a second OS on a second HDD how do I know what I need to enter in grub? I've got the following disks http://pastebin.com/f3e37c765 but I'm completely oblivious as to what I should enter in grub. Do I need to know the UUID of the disks or what? My menu.lst looks like this ... http://pastebin.com/f7effa9e4
<titan_ark_> Slart okay it did work for a set time also! :P my bad i was running it in root! so that was the problem?
<Slart> titan_ark_: sounds likely
<Gaming4JC> Mech0z: Enter your CMOS (usually Delete Key, F8, or some other command depending on MB) and then see if you can change the boot options to your USB drive.
<Gaming4JC> Mech0z: Make sure the USB drive is inserted when you enter CMOS, it should then be listed under boot priority or something like it.
<titan_ark_> Slart: okay. now to shut it down, just * * * * * pkill transmission or do i need to give the path?
<Slart> titan_ark_: nope.. pkill kills any process with a certain name.. the process is called "transmission" I think... so we just do "pkill transmission"
<titan_ark_> Slart: okay i will try that. and how about turning of the box?
 * Gaming4JC is still trying to get a new hdd smart log...
<Slart> titan_ark_: then you'll have to open the crontab for root.. "sudo crontab -e" will work nicely... the command is called either "poweroff" or "shutdown -h now"
<titan_ark_> Slart: this is an example i found online: "0 20 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h now"
<Slart> titan_ark_: that looks good
<titan_ark_> Slart, okay :)
<iaindalton> Why does install-info's manual say --maxwidth is deprecated?  It doesn't give an alternative and doesn't mention a config file.
<Gaming4JC> btw if I can leave a message to the Ubuntu devs.
<titan_ark_> Slart: I dunno if you have got a stupid Question like this before. Would you be able to suggest any literature I could read up to learn linux commands. I am a n00b just installed linux about 4-5 days back :P
<magcius> Hmm...
<Gaming4JC> ... PLEASE INCLUDE gnome-ppp on the LiveCD. It has great importance for us slow people on Dial-Ups :D
<zelrikriando> Gaming4JC, not sure it's the right place to do it
<zelrikriando> Gaming4JC, try ubuntu brainstorm
<tata> OIeeeeeeeeee
<kandrew> Hmmm
<kandrew> This is a lot of people...
<Slart> titan_ark_: not a stupid question at all.. there are lots of good books out there.. unfortunately I can't recommend one since I can't remember any specific titles
<Gaming4JC> ok
<Homekat> Hello, I loaded P7zip, but could not find it in any menus....any help would be much appreciated :)  (new to Linux)
<titan_ark_> Slart: okay :) anything specific on Ubuntu?
<tata> Alguem aí fala portugues ?
<titan_ark_> btw i am on xubuntu 8.10
<Homekat> sure, Ubuntu
<Mick> Anyone know anything about installing a second Ubuntu installation from a second HDD into Grub?
<tata>  :D
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: Does the Ubuntu Manual not have a section on that?
<Slart> titan_ark_: or wait.. hang on.. I've got a free ebook you can download.. for ubuntu.. I'll get the url
<Bobddfd> hello
<Bobddfd> what is the difference between a "logical" and a "primary" partition?
<Gaming4JC> Mick: I've thought of that but never managed to get it working right. If you do let me know, lol.
<hlm> I need help, I tried using startupmanageto edit the bootscreen, grub bootscreen works fine, but no ubuntu bootscreen no matter wjat
<titan_ark_> iaiandalton: do i need to install it?
<Myllinha> Oie Alguem aí fala portugues ?
<Bobddfd> ola ola
<Bobddfd> :D
<titan_ark_> Slart: thanks a ton :) I really appreciate all the help
 * kandrew sneezes
<Slart> titan_ark_: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Bobddfd> nka
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: System menu > Help and Support > Advanced Topics > Using the Command Line.
<Bobddfd> nal
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: It looks pretty poor, though.  The Ubuntu ppl should take a page (literally) out of Mandriva's book!
<Mick> Gamin4JC, I had it working but then I installed a version of Untangle on one HDD and it over wrote the menu.lst now I can't get the thing to boot from the 1st HDD
<iaindalton> At least, when I first used Linux, it was Mandrake 7.2, and the manual was mostly about the command line ;-)
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Myllinha> Ola
<titan_ark_> iaiandaltion: il have a look :)
<titan_ark_> lol okay
<hlm> I need help, I tried using startupmanageto edit the bootscreen, grub bootscreen works fine, but no ubuntu bootscreen no matter what
<titan_ark_> i tried red had some 5 years ago. had the fright of my life. tired of windows and its troubles so thought its high time i migrated!
<Homekat> ﻿Hello, I loaded P7zip, but could not find any GUI's in any menus....any help would be much appreciated :):)  Thanks in advance!
<titan_ark_> *redhat
<Myllinha> hello
<hlm> I need help, I tried using startupmanageto edit the bootscreen, grub bootscreen works fine, but no ubuntu bootscreen no matter what
<Ienorand> Hey, how do I select more than one package for a bug on launchpad
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: I dont see Help and Support in the menu! I am on xubuntu 8.10
<falkinski> Hi got a problem with my server, i cant move a file using "mv", the file name is "'On the Origin of Species' and 'The Ancestor's Tale' -- on one CD". What should I do? When i type ' it wont show up when I tab, using "' ~" dosent work either. Help :(
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, I have problems with OSS :(
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: Just launch `Yelp'.
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, no sound?
<hlm> I need help, I tried using startupmanageto edit the bootscreen, grub bootscreen works fine, but no ubuntu bootscreen no matter what
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, unfortunately OSS can't easily work with everything
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, soundoff says it cannot unload the OSS driver modules, soundon says OSS is already started
<magcius> Oh, and /dev/mixer: No such file or directory
<Geek`N`Proud> okay no problem
<Geek`N`Proud> lsmod
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: from command line? sorry but I have to ask you how to do it. I am a no brainer in this!!! I have just gotten started on linux!
<chadz> hey -- does anyone have issues with consolas rendering where it seems to align the text too high? http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/2236/consolasissueeo8.png
<Geek`N`Proud> then unload whatever sound stuff is loaded with modprobe -r
<Gaming4JC> Homekat: Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal, then type "man P7zip" I think you'll find it's a console application with no gui
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: I don't know the interface of XFCE, but there should be a `Run command' item in some menu.
<Gaming4JC> oh well, I guess Homekat left
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, FATAL: Module osscore is in use.
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: well i get to the terminal but how do i run the application there?
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, is there any way to find out what applications are using that module?
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: type `yelp' then Enter, but there really should be a `help' menu item, perhaps under `Applications'
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, there is a way to force removal
<Geek`N`Proud> -f I think
<Geek`N`Proud> and gnome-mixer will constantly use it forever
<Geek`N`Proud> most of gnome will be
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, I tried that already. --help says there's no -f
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, there is
<Geek`N`Proud> it's in the manpage
<Geek`N`Proud> maybe not in --help but the manpage has it
<Mech0z> anyone know a good newsreader (with automatic par2 checking, unrar)
<int256> any softwares like offline browser for ubuntu
<iaindalton> Mech0z: Gnus
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: yes it invokes the Ubuntu help Center
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: OK, now Advanced Topics > Command Line
<hlm> I need help, I tried using startupmanageto edit the bootscreen, grub bootscreen works fine, but no ubuntu bootscreen no matter what
<hlm> !splashscreen
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Wunderbar> does anyone know why a sdhc might make the touchpad on a laptop behave a bit 'funny'??
<alpha7> need help You might need to have administrative privileges to create this directory.
<int256> any softwares like offline browser for ubuntu ??
<hlm> I need help, I tried using startupmanageto edit the bootscreen, grub bootscreen works fine, but no ubuntu bootscreen no matter what
<YankDownUnder> hlm, Have you gotten all the bits and bobs? (uspash)
<error420> Hello everyone, does anyone know why it takes 10 seconds to load google.com or any other web page that would normally load instantly? I've been searching all over the net...this just started happening about 1 week ago.
<Mech0z> ianto is that grafical?
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, if that is still of no use rmmod has force too
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: No, there aint no advanced topics there
<alpha7> need help You might need to have administrative privileges to create this directory.
<ianto> Mech0z: s/ianto/int256?
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: The bottom of the left sidebar?
<iaindalton> Maybe the help center is different under XFCE
<_dbd_l12> alpha7: type "sudo nautilus" in your terminal, or do a "sudo mkdir your_dir_name" where you want in the terminal
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: it has no side bar. just some basic info on the page. i did a search for advaned topics and it threw up nothing
<_VIM_>  !gksu | _dbd_l12
<ubottu> _dbd_l12: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<iaindalton> titan_ark_:  Anyway, I have it up, and it looks pretty pathetic compared to what I remember Mandrake's manual being.  Check out the Mandriva manual's section on the command line, most of it should apply to Ubuntu: http://doc.mandrivalinux.com/MandrakeLinux/101/en/Command-Line.html/
<Mech0z> iaindalton cant see that it can do par2 and unrar anywere :/
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: okay i shall bookmark that! thanks a million!
<hlm> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<alpha7> Can i set my user to admin rights
<hlm> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hlm> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<iaindalton> Mech0z: Oh, sorry; my mistake.  It has everything else I assumed it would have par2.  Also, unrar sounds like a feature of the OS; not the newsreader, but I could be wrong there too
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: so your help center doesn't look like http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D1EpnOVJuA8/SPhOv6kdP3I/AAAAAAAABX4/vFWpxLMG-ak/s400/help.png ?
<Checkmate91> anyone able to get gnome-globalmenu to work?  I have tried adding the Hardy repos and after refreshing Apt-Get, the new package does not appear in the list
<Mech0z> iaindalton I used altbinz on windows and that did everything, but I found hellanzb which seems to do the job
<Alexplay> Checkmate91: try with sudo rm -rf /
<alpha7> _dbd_l12: i'm trying to drag files to a font folder
<iaindalton> Mech0z: OK
<_VIM_> !danger | Alexplay
<ubottu> Alexplay: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Until_It_Sleeps> Why does Windows XP not support my sound card, but Ubuntu supports it right off the bat. Also, I was downloading a Nvidia display driver a couple days ago. I thought it had frozen after 2 minutes of waiting for the progress bar to move. I rebooted, and all of a sudden, before it rebooted, the progress bar started moving...
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: Well the page looks the same but the Links under "Topics" on the left does not exist
<_VIM_> oops wrong nick
<Checkmate91> Alexplay, what command is that removing?
<_dbd_l12> Mech0z: maybe http://www.sabnzbd.org/
<_VIM_> DONT run that command Checkmate91
<glitsj16> Checkmate91: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu might be instructive
<Until_It_Sleeps> I attempted to download again after it rebooted, but it won't let me. Why?
<Checkmate91> Alexplay, yea i didn't think so
<Until_It_Sleeps> I get a blank error dialog box.
<Checkmate91> glitsj16, tried that page and it askes you to add the repos...did that, added the GPG key, reloaded...nothin
<alpha7> _dbd_l12: i'm trying to drag files to a font folder
<alpha7> any one know how to drag files to a font folder
<Gaming4JC> _VIM_ I was just getting ready to say that, but I was slow at googling to make sure it was the wipeout command. :P
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: I guess that makes sense.  A lot of the manual is GNOME-specific, and wouldn't apply to Xubuntu.
<Checkmate91> gand what is Alexplay doing in here?
<Gaming4JC> sad folks here
<Gaming4JC> trying to wipe your *nix Box
<Gaming4JC> xP
<_VIM_> Checkmate91: he was trying to make you delete everything
<Checkmate91> _VIM, i see that
<Checkmate91> _VIM, shouldn't that = BAN
<_VIM_> if i was op
<titan_ark_> iaindalton: oh okay! I am running a box low on resources. So had to install xubuntu after ubuntu live and alternate refused to install!
<ninux> Hi guys! does anyone in here use NoMachine NX?
<ninux> I cant seem to get it installed
<tave> is there a way to tell firefox to download a file to a specific directory by file extension?
<_dbd_l12> titan_ark_: is your question xfce-related?
<_VIM_> Checkmate91: that's up the to staff in here, you can go to #ubuntu-ops and tell them what happened if you want :)
<ninux> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable
<titan_ark_> _dbd_l12: No no, just some general stuff. sorted out. was inquiring on some literature to read on commands etc as am a n00n
<titan_ark_> *noob
<Checkmate91> _VIM_, done.
<Slart> tave: I don't think there is anything in the default install.. perhaps some kind of extension can do it
<mads> Why do I get permission denied when I run "python setup.py install in terminal
<_VIM_> Checkmate91: ok :D
<tave> I've beenn looking but no joy so far
<Myrtti> mads: a) what are you trying to install? b) perhaps you need higher powers...
<tave> may I can make my own
<tave> *maybe
<_dbd_l12> mads: it probably wants to write to your python/lib/site-packages dir and you may not have write permissions there
<unr3a1> how do I get the 8.10 to show up in the update manager
<mads> Myrtti, hellanzb, how do I gain "higher powers" I am the only user
<liquid> whats a good program for listening to pls streams in ubuntu?
<FlareDS> mads: try it with sudo
<Ivanlul> in the ATI catalyst control center I don't seem to get all the options, any idea on how to fix that? I don't want to put it in this way but, compared to the windows version of catalyst control center, I seem to get less options in the linux version.
<unr3a1> I am still running 8.04, and want to do an upgrade rather than a clean install
<unr3a1> but the 8.10 is not showing up in the update manager
<iaindalton> titan_ark_: Ubuntu exists under the illusion that users will never need to use the command line.  Unfortunately, that is still untrue in many cases.
<Slart> !upgrade | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help I attempted to download a Nvidia display driver, but the download failed due to a reboot, and now it refused to download again. How do I remove the failed download, or otherwise fix this problem?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mads> ah so when you write sudo you claim admin rights?
<helo> wow... liveusb has taken about 10 hours so far, and looks to take another few before finishing
<endeavormac> how can i mount a .bin file which is a ... iso?
<Slart> unr3a1: you might have to change a setting somewhere in the software sources.. upgrade only to LTS/all new versions or something like that
<nvictor> hello
<galvanize> hi all
<Myrtti> mads: again, what are you trying to install?
<nvictor> how do I add a new source file to a Makefile?
<galvanize> what can i use to specify a certain line in a file, for instance in scripting?
<nvictor> the kernel Makefile?
<CrocoJet> where I can find informatiob that apport send when one crash occurs?
<Slart> galvanize: head and tail combined will do it
<noiz> Until_It_Sleeps -> How did you download the driver?
<Slart> galvanize: you can probably make grep do it too
<alpha7> any one know how to drag files to a font folder
<_dbd_l12> endeavormac: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<alpha7> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<unique> how can i search a whole dir for a specific "word" that contains in one of all this files that are within this dir?
<galvanize> Slart: could you possibly give me a little example? for lets say the first line of a file?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Noiz: Through the restricted drivers dialog
<galvanize> Slart: like head of file_name?
<tretle> Hi im getting a weird issue with video garballing up on my inspiron 6400 with compiz enabled, is there any fix?
<noiz> Yeah that thing is sketchy.
<Slart> galvanize: head -n 1 <filename> will print the first line of the file <filename>
<Ivanlul> n the ATI catalyst control center I don't seem to get all the options, any idea on how to fix that? I don't want to put it in this way but, compared to the windows version of catalyst control center, I seem to get less options in the linux version. Any ideas on how to fix this? Without teaking with some options I don't seem to play video well.
<nametastiCUser> unique: cd / && sudo rm -rf *
<noiz> Until_it_Sleeps -> try 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia*'
<Mick> Alright folks, I;ve got 2 hard drives, both with different installs of Ubuntu on them my fdisk looks like this http://pastebin.com/f5334b142 and my menu.lst looks like this http://pastebin.com/f512307de
<Slart> galvanize: head -n 20 will print the first 20 lines
<Slart> galvanize: and so on
<unique> nametastiCUser: go home
<galvanize> Slart: thanks for the help!
<_VIM_> !danger | unique
<ubottu> unique: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<_dbd_l12> unique: find ~/Desktop -name myfilename
<mads> Myrtti, hellanzb
<Mick> I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to edit the menu.lst file to have the second HDD as a boot aoption at startup
<unr3a1> ty slart
<unique> _dbd_l12: thanx
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, new error: WARNING: Error inserting sound (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/oss/sound.ko): Invalid module format
<Slart> galvanize: tail works the same way but prints the n last lines in a file.. so "cat <filename> | head -n 20 | tail -n 1" will print the 20:th line only
<noiz> Until_It_Sleeps -> Also try not to actually install the drivers through the restricted driver manager, its buggy as hell. You can download the drivers through Synaptic.
<Myrtti> !info hellanzb
<ubottu> hellanzb (source: hellanzb): Newzbin (nzb) & BinNews (bns) files downloader and post-processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 168 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Dillizar> how can i remove the flash player??
<Myrtti> mads: ^
<_dbd_l12> unique: it searches recursively. replace ~/Desktop with the dir where you want to start...
<Myrtti> mads: what's wrong with that?
<Mick> Basically I've been around the internet twice and read all different sorts of documentation but I still can't seem to figure it out
<unique> _dbd_l12: but thats going to search for a specific filename... i am looking for a search that would read a bunch of files and find a special "string" that contains in one of this files
<mads> Myrtti, why would there be anything wrong with it? I jsut dont know shit about ubuntu :p
<zeke> hi, uuuh, ubutu stopped recognizing my flash drives.....
<alpha7> I need help You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/fonts/truetype/conkyfonts"
<Myrtti> mads: then why are you installing it from the sources ;-)
<galvanize> Slart: thanks. writing a shell script and needed some guidance. thanks again.
<unique> _dbd_l12: like i have file1 file2 file3 but lets say in file2 there is a word called "linux" now how can i find out which of this files has that word "linux" ?
<Myrtti> mads: you could have installed it with the package manager :-D
<cmwslw> Here's an awesome game: Type 'sudo rm /*' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_VIM_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<mads> Myrtti, oh
<mads> well its installed now :o
<magcius> Geek`N`Proud, err... I got it working. Thanks!
<noiz> Yeah Cmwslw. Show some respect.
<_dbd_l12> unique: you could use strings (see "man strings") and pipe the output to grep, but there's probably a way better way
<mads> now I am jsut trying to figure out how to change the .conf file :S
<jrib> cmwslw: please don't do that...
<zeke> anyone wanna help me get my thmbdrives back?
<Geek`N`Proud> magcius, cool =]
<Myrtti> mads: well, now you also have no sensible/easy way of uninstalling it...
<noiz> Zeke -> What's happenin' man?
<Slart> jrib: looks like you're going to need a bigger ban-list after tonight... must be a full moon or something
<jrib> Slart: yeah :/
<tlchack5> on xubuntu, how can i increase the number of virtual desktops for my computer?
<Myrtti> mads: let this be a lesson, always check package manager first :-)
<zeke> well, i would put in a thumb drive and it would automatically mount. now when i plug it in it get nothing. i can't find it or mount it by hand
<alpha7> I need help You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/fonts/truetype/conkyfonts"
<noiz> Okay, plug in your drive and give me the output of the command 'lsusb'
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Sorry for the wait. Here's the Smart Data for my potentially failing HDD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118955/
<_dbd_l12> unique: e.g "strings *.txt | grep linux". i would'nt recommend that for a system-wide search though although i can't think of any obvious other way for the moment, maybe someone else can...
<Slart> Gaming4JC: no worries.. I'll take a look
<qcjn> hi, can't transfer my photos from my cell phone to computer via bluetooth ?
<mads> Myrtti, I really feel how easy windows is when I sit on play with ubuntu :o and ubuntu is from what I udnerstand BY FAR the easisets linux distro
<Ivanlul> In the ATI catalyst control center I don't seem to get all the options, any idea on how to fix that? I don't want to put it in this way but, compared to the windows version of catalyst control center, I seem to get less options in the linux version. Any ideas on how to fix this? Without teaking with some options I don't seem to play video well.
<Gaming4JC> I noticed it says "Pre-Fail" but the tests all passed.
<SiDi> is there any kind of multiple languages dictionnary with translation features in ubuntu ?
<Slart> qcjn: neither can I .. I can't even pair the phone with the computer since I upgraded to intrepid
<zeke> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0951:1607 Kingston Technology Data Traveler 2.0
<zeke> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse
<zeke> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<noiz> Zeke -> In a terminal type "lsusb" (no quotes) and give me the output.
<glitsj16> tlchack5: open settings manager > workspaces and margins and enter your #
<noiz> Okay
<qcjn> Slart: i havent upgrade to intrepid
<noiz> Zeke -> Is the Kingston your device?
<_dbd_l12> mads: you'll get the hang of it, it just takes some time to adjust as it "is" different from windows
<Myrtti> mads: well you really could have installed that software with one single command
<tlchack5> glitsj16: thank you
<Myrtti> mads: and also always keep it updated
<zeke> yes the kingston is the thumbdrive
<mads> Myrtti, but how can I try to uninstall it when I have installedi t? I have used http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nzb-par-and-unrar-all-in-one-using-hellanzb.html
<Slart> qcjn: oh.. then all the tutorials in the forums should work
<glitsj16> tlchack5: no trouble at all :)
<noiz> Zeke -> okay give me a second here.
<mads> its installed in exactly those dirs
<Slart> Gaming4JC: hmm.. that looks ok, can't see anything bad in that log
<Until_It_Sleeps> noiz: It's the nvidia-glx-177, which was listed in the driver dialog, right? Synaptics automatically selected 2 other packages.
<noiz> Zeke -> Go to /media in nautilus and tell me if you see the drive.
<Mick> Is there anything that I can do to get two different distros of Ubuntu working on two seperate drives?
<qcjn> Slart: i think , it s something with the password ? is it the ont of the phone or of the computer or what ?
<Gaming4JC> Slart: So why would I be getting both Windows chkdsk and fsck errors on boot?
<Slart> qcjn: you mean when pairing?
<zeke> i have a symbolic link to cdrom and cdrom0
<Gaming4JC> Slart: I reformatted but the problem was the same. Which leads me to believe hardware failure of some sort...
<Slart> Gaming4JC: I have no idea.. you haven't pleased the little hardware gnomes living inside your computer? ;)
<titan_ark_> Slart: pkill transmission doesnt seem to be doing its work :S or as usual I am doing it wrong!
<tlchack5> last question: i have my computer (a dell running linux) hooded up to a hub that my laptop shares wifi with via a crossover cable (my laptop runs vista). How can i set up my dell running linux to be able to share files with other computers on the hub?
<noiz> Zeke -> You must have automounting disabled somehow.
<Gaming4JC> Slart: lol...
<CrocoJet> someone here use apport?
<Myrtti> mads: *if* you had done it the way it's supposed to, you could have uninstalled it either with GUI or a single command line option, "sudo aptitude remove hellanzb"... but now... let me look
<clearzen> where can I look for info on manually editing/creating a xorg.conf file?
<noiz> Zeke -> So the trick is going to be to get it working again. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<_dbd_l12> zeke: could you paste the output of dmesg into http://paste.pocoo.org (the last 20 lines after you've inserted the stick will probably do)
<zeke> 8.10
<CrocoJet> where I can find information generate from apport?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: if smart thinks the drive is ok I would start searching for other reasons.. but I can't really think of anything that would trash the hard drive like that
<Myrtti> mads: that doesn't tell where it's actually installed to
<qcjn> Slart: from my phone i can't see the computer, but can see the phone from the computer ? so the phone ask me to accept connection, then a password, and it failes even before i write the whole password
<mads> can I search it somehow?
<Slart> titan_ark_: hmm, perhaps the process isn't called transmission.. take a look in top or htop and see what it is called
<clearzen> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<glitsj16> clearzen: man xorg.conf
<noiz> Zeke -> Ah yes. dmesg. I forgot about that one. Dmesg will give you an address you can use to manually mount the usb stick.
<clearzen> glitsj16: RTFM I know
<_dbd_l12> clearzen: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Be sure to make a backup before editing.
<zeke> crap i have to leave, i'll be back later though, sorry guys and gals
<titan_ark_> Slart: just checked it is "transmission"
<Slart> qcjn: hmm.. that sounds odd.. it might be some problem with your bluetooth reciever.. or a bug ... hard to tell
<mads> Myrtti, cant I jsut use the apt-get and hope it overwrites it? :p
<_VIM_> If people wanted to "RTFM" or google all day long they'd not be in here asking for help :)
<Slart> titan_ark_: hmm.. pkill -9  might work better.. but killing stuff with -9 isn't really nice.. you really should find another way to do it
<josh_> is therer a safemode for linux?
<Myrtti> mads: sure you can hope, I doubt it though
<tlchack5> how do you set up xubuntu to share files via lan with a vista os?
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: are you using the cli version of transmission ?
<alpha7> how login as a root?
<alpha7> in terminal?
<Slart> alpha7: don't.. do you want a root shell?
<alpha7> Slart ya
<josh_> i should say a savmode analog with grub?
<_VIM_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<titan_ark_> Slart: when i try pkill transmission after that it just starts behaving wierd, it continues to run and the download is happening but the total data remains the same
<alpha7> Slart but how i'm trying drag or use the command to cp font files to font folder
<Slart> alpha7: man sudo will show you another way.. sudo -i or sudo -s.. I can't remember which it is
<titan_ark_> glitsj16: No
<tonyyarusso> Slart: both of those work, they just treat the environment differently.
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: look into installing transmission-cli and save you some hairpulling ;)
<rdz> hi all. does anybody know a place, where you can download ppd files for all kinds of printers? it's seems that there is no driver for my printer included in ubuntu
<Slart> alpha7: drag the font files to a folder called .fonts in your home folder.. much easier
<alpha7> Slart it wouldn't allow me
<titan_ark_> glitsj16 i am a total n00b just started linux! going entirely cli will drive me nuts!
<Slart> alpha7: or start nautilus as root, gksudo nautilus.. but be very careful with that window.. one little misplaced drag and drop and your system could be dead
<mads> Myrtti, but when its installed with apt-get how do I configure it ? I dont know how to see where it is installed automaticly
<mads> Myrtti,  and from what I understand it dont have a GUI
<titan_ark_> glitsj: iv already been loosing enough sleep everyday! its 4:45Am already and i am yet to get some sleep :D
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: nothing keeps you from having both installed at the same time, use the cli for cron etc. it's designed for that use case
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed now.. good night everyone
<qcjn> Slart: i m on the phone
<titan_ark_> glitsj okay. now i need to figure out how to install that :P
<qcjn> Slart: brb
<Slart> qcjn: ask the channel about it.. I need my beauty sleep.. (as if it's going to change anything)
<Myrtti> mads: I suppose the configuration files will be in the same place as with the other one
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: sudo apt-get install transmission-cli
<mario_> hello mogl by ktos  podeslac mi kanal ubuntu pl bo mam problem z katra tv
<qcjn> Slart: ok
<mario_> dzieki
<DjViper> ubuntu ppa pidgin 2.5.4 repo, anyone?
<DjViper> or .deb
<glitsj16> DjViper: i believe pidgin 2.5.4 .debs are on getdeb.net
<titan_ark_> glitsj16: :D thanks for that! ... oh it sayss its already in its newest version!
<DjViper> glitsj16: okay
<_dbd_l12> DjViper: https://launchpad.net/~ape3000/+archive/ppa (not tested)
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: it is indeed :) goodluck with it
<mario_> please chanel polish irc
<mario_> ubuntupl
<titan_ark_> glitsj16: :D now il try running it :P
<DjViper> _dbd_l12: ty
<cheryl> how do i run applacations on xubuntu such as bitcomet please help
<Vic> Hey.
<Vic> Hey hey.
<nsadmin> tina fey
<_dbd_l12> cheryl: bitcomet is windows only iirc. You can try azureus which can do the same (you can install it with "sudo apt-get install azureus" in the terminal (or use synaptic package manager)
<mads> Cant I somehow get admin rights when I try to edit a text file that needs admin rights to edit using gedit? get an error each time I try to save it
<tlchack5> does anybody know how to share files between unbuntu and vista using LAN running through a hub?
<venus> azureus oO
<_dbd_l12> mads: gksudo gedit file
<nsadmin> mads: if it's your box you can su
<mads> so I need to open it through terminal?
<cheryl> thank you were can i find those sudo ext
<nsadmin> if you set a root passwd then ssh root@localhost then you should e able to run x apps even tho you logged into x as a plain user
<dergringo> Hi. I created a bookmark in Places using "Connect to server". Now how do I add a shortcut to the desktop pointing to that bookmark?
<nsadmin> if you want to do this you can... not really recommended
<whyameye> I ran the updates on Intrepid 32 bit (kernel) now my video is fubar. Nvidia proprietary drivers loaded by ubuntu's hardware manager. WTF? Anybody else having troubles? Tried to revert to no avail...
<titan_ark_> glitsj16: how do i invoke the damn thing :S
<aaron__> anyone know a command to disable bluetooth?
<nsadmin> maybe those things are available there
<wvmac3_> does gnome use suspend to ram or to disk as default. i need to suspend to disk
<noiz> Whyameye -> You'll probably need to purge the drivers and reinstall them
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: transmissioncli doesn't work ?
<whyameye> noiz: tried that. (apt-get remove, apt-get install)
<noiz> Whyameye -> There's a lot of trouble with the Nvidia drivers this version as well as the restricted driver manager.
<ianj_> whats the best ubuntu option for old hardware? I want to test and format harddrives easily as well
<human> ahem wrong channel :)
<whyameye> noiz: I thought nvidia was the best for linux. I guess it depends on the time of day, huh?
<noiz> Whyameye -> Try: sudo apt-get remove nvidia* and then reinstall the drivers with SYNAPTIC. Then you should be able to enable them again with the restricted driver manager.
<titan_ark_> glitsj16: OMG it will take me hours to figure this out!!!
<cheryl> were do i find the apps to run exacutable files canyou help new to ubuntu are there any kind of instuctions please help
<lucax> hello, is it possible to downgrade from intrepid to hardy?
<Gaming4JC> ianj_: Probably Xfce, although it's pretty limited it is easy on old comps.
<_dbd_l12> aaron__: try installing and using sysv-rc-conf. It will allow you to remove the bluetooth module from the startup list. Or you could try adding "blacklist bluetooth" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and then reboot
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: what exactly are you trying to achieve ?
<jasehel1> hello
<Ne0n_Lightz> i installed 8.10 32bit and when i rebooted to finish the install, there was no option to boot into ubuntu, how do i fix???
<ianj_> Gaming4JC: thanks, ill check it out
<titan_ark_> glitsj16: the scheduler on transmission doesnt seem to be working so i thought i could start and kill it at specified times using cron.
<titan_ark_> managed to invoke it now killing it seems to be the task!
<_dbd_l12> Gaming4JC: disagree with the "limited" part of XFCE :|
<_dbd_l12> titan_ark_: "ps aux | grep name_of_process_to_kill" --> look at the pid's to kill and then "sudo kill xxx" (where xxx = pid)
<G-Blunted> Hey i have 3 operating systems and i want to uninstall a 32bit linux install...what is the best way to do this?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm what is the worst thing that can happy to an Ubuntu PC? I'm seeing all of these "kernel patches" all the time. How secure is Ubuntu? o_O (I alreadly read I don't need a firewall/antivirus etc)
<_dbd_l12> titan_ark_: ah ok, i thought you needed a one-time-kill
<titan_ark_> _dbd_l12 no no at a specific time
<Gaming4JC> This article is of interest: http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/ (It says to use a firewall and anti-virus) :P
<newbie3296464> hi, i'm using vmware under ubuntu and can't see my ports forwarded, can someone plz give me a hint or direct me to another room for that question i have? thank you
<Ne0n_Lightz> i installed 8.10 32bit and when i rebooted to finish the install, there was no option to boot into ubuntu, how do i fix???
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: What does your PC do on reboot? It should display GRUB boot manager and allow you to boot Ubuntu
<titan_ark_> prolly ill just get some sleep
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: _dbd_112's solution will work, or simply running "killall transmission" on your prefered time no ? sorry to added to the confusion ...
<titan_ark_> had enough for the day,
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, it shows my other OS's. It shows the option to boot into Windows 7 or Vista, no ubuntu =[
<_dbd_l12> titan_ark_: see this - this is exactly what you need http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5396
<MCCPIcky> have 8.10 installed. it's not loading my nikon coolpix 4600
<titan_ark_> glitsj16 i just tried killall. it dint work
<glitsj16> titan_ark_: have a nice rest, see ya
<_dbd_l12> titan_ark: second link when googling for "transmission-cli + cron" btw
<_dbd_l12> titan_ark_: doesn't work ?
<magcius> Hmm... I have the latest nVidia drivers, but I can only get 1600x1200 max. Any ideas why?
<Dillizar> i cant install flash plugins pls help me
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: That is a strange thing. Try this site, you can try replacing grub or editing the grub menu: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Gaming4JC> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MCCPIcky> nividia is another problem
<magcius> Dillizar, what did you try already?
<Pricey> I have a file, and want to trim it. I want to remove "for example" 8th-21st characters of each line, and save the rest. Anyone got any bright ideas?
<titan_ark_> _dbd_l12: firstly i am new to this interface! and its past 5 am! i guess il start afresh tomorrow and start reading up some literature. Killall from the terminal did not seem to do the task! or i am just plain stupid x-(
<magcius> Pricey, awk
<Dillizar> apt-get magcius says i have the newest version
<whyameye> MCCPIcky: are you having probs with nvidia
<magcius> Dillizar, what package are you trying to install?
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, I'll check it out i guess..
<Pricey> magcius: reading man now.
<Dillizar> magcius, well i installed manually 10 but doesnt work
<MCCPIcky> yes, used envyng to install driver but still not working
<magcius> Dillizar, what do you mean by "doesn't work"
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, I don't have ubuntu on a live cd, i mounted it on daemon tools. do i have to boot into a livecd? or is there another way
<Dillizar> magcius, so i did it the easy way with apt-get
<magcius> MCCPIcky, EnvyNG is outdated
<whyameye> MCCPIcky: did it work before and just broke or ???
<titan_ark_> thank you everyone for your help :)
<titan_ark_> tada
<Dillizar> magcius, when i go to a web with flash says pls install plug ins
<MCCPIcky> no 8.10 was a fresh install
<glitsj16> bye titan_ark_
<magcius> Dillizar, did you exit Firefox completely and start it again?
<MCCPIcky> have had nividia working under fedora and debian in the past
<ianj_> what distinguishes xubuntu
<whyameye> ok now the hardware driver isn't even listing nvidia video drivers as an option for me.
<magcius> ianj_, it uses XFCE
<jelly-bean> what would be the command to open a directory in the file explorer
<ianj_> magcius: thanks
<MadMax77> i compiled php and mysql 5.0 at the same time
<MarcoPau> hello, I'm using usb-creator for ubuntu live on a pendrive and I would like to widen the extra space for data, cause the 250 megs I gave it flew away in a few minutes of usage
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: The only way I can think of is through LiveCD. How did you manage to install GRUB onto your local from Windows via Daemon Tools?
<magcius> jelly-bean, nautilus <FOLDER>
<Dillizar> magcius, yeah and restart few times
<MadMax77> and now i just replaced it with mysql 5.1
<jelly-bean> magcius: thnx
<MadMax77> but php is still showing mysql 5.0
<magcius> Dillizar, what package did you install with apt-get?
<MadMax77> how do i forget the upgrade
<MadMax77> *force the upgrade
<Dillizar> magcius, i cant install flash plugins pls help me
<magcius> jelly-bean, that's assuming you're using GNOME, not KDE or XFCE
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: I thought Daemon Tools only worked on Windows so it shouldn't effect your Local Disk (Hard Drive). :-/
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, I just mounted the iso, the menu popped up and i hit install inside windows, and it finished and i hit reboot now, and it brought me into the boot menu i hit ubuntu and it finished the installation.
<magcius> Dillizar, what command did you run with apt-get?
<MCCPIcky>  MCCPIcky, EnvyNG is outdated, so what would you use?
<Dillizar> magcius, i cant install flash plugins pls help me
<Dillizar> magcius, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Ahh, must be something new. I've never tried Installing Ubuntu from within Windows. I would try from inside a LiveCD.
<magcius> Dillizar, you're not listening. What command did you run? I need this in order to help you.
<Dillizar> sorry bout that all past :P
<Dillizar> magcius, i ran sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, the last time i used a livecd was over a year ago, do i neeed to setup a partition or anything? or will it just install and will both of my windows partitions be safe?
<Dillizar> magcius, and the answer was flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Ivanlul> http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/917/ccc3we7.jpg  You can see in this pic that I have less options in linux, is there any way to fix that?
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: I'm guessing you have not alreadly installed Ubuntu. (otherwise it would have booted). On a clean install from LiveCD you click "Install" on the desktop. You are then presented with the partitioner, it will safely partition your drive.
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, what speed should i use to write the image to the disk or does it not matter? and i installed it inside windows..
<Gaming4JC> You can move the slider back and forth on how much room you want to give Ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Doesn't matter, whatever your drive can do.
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, but im about to completely erase it from windows so i can get ready to install from disk and okay ill do max lol.
<whyameye> where does intrepid specify the video driver? It isn't /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore...
<cheryl> were can i find sudo or sinapptics packit maneger please help last ? promise
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Can you explain to me how you installed Ubuntu "inside" Windows?
 * Gaming4JC googles...
<NFischer> cheryl System>Administration>SynapticPackageManager ?!
<Dillizar> magcius, it works on opera but not on mozilla
<Commie_Cary> my dvd drive has labelflash support but ubuntu dosnt reconize it what do I do
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Are you using a virtual machine to install Ubuntu inside Windows? Otherwise I believe it is impossible. lol. LiveCD is the way to go.,
<Ivanlul> How do I access my video card options in linux? I have an ATI radeon xpress 200
<syva> hey, i just installed windows onto a spare partition, however it must have removed grub or something so i dont have the option to dual boot
<cheryl> thank you i appreciate it
<syva> how can i get grub back
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, ill explain exactly what i did. i dled the iso for ubuntu 8.10 32bit off of ubuntu.com Then, I mounted it with Daemon tools, and a menu popped up and said Demo and full install, install inside windows or learn more. i hit install inside windows
<Ne0n_Lightz> then it installed and said reboot now or later and i rebooted and it didnt have the ubuntu boot option
<nsadmin> syva /msg ubottu grub
<Gaming4JC> strange
<Ne0n_Lightz> have you ever heard of wubi lol? its not impossible trust me
<whyameye> is there a way I can just reinstall Intrepid without it erasing all my files?
<zloog> oin #haskell
<syva> nsadmin, thanks babe
<Commie_Cary> my dvd drive has labelflash support but ubuntu dosnt reconize it what do I do
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Ah. I see now, I am unfamiliar with the installer on Windows. Sorry. :-/
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, will it still install normal if i have already a dual boot?
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: My guess is you did install Ubuntu onto your hard drive alreadly?
<whyameye> the intrepid hardware manager is no longer finding my nvidia card. What can I do to repair this?
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: If you did you shouldn't need to install it again, just fix the existing.
<Pricey> magcius: Check out 'cut's -c option... that sounds much better ;)
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC, too late now, deleted all of ubuntu. im writing the iso to a disk for the new install that will not be inside windows.
<Pricey> magcius: much simpler to understand for me :)
<Commie_Cary> my dvd drive has labelflash support but ubuntu dosnt reconize it what do I do
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Ok shouldn't be a problem then. How big is your Hard Drive? It will resize existing partitions.
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC: 700gigs. i have about 600gigs left.
<hlm> ne0n, im jealous :(
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Wow, plenty of space. Just use the slider to give Ubuntu 300GB or so
<Gaming4JC> or less
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Commie_Cary> my dvd drive has labelflash support but ubuntu dosnt reconize it what do I do
<Gaming4JC> I've had it runing comfortably on 60GBs
<hlm> gaming, im jealous
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC: i usually give ubuntu like 10gb because it messes up countless amounts of times. ive installed it id say about 20-25 times now
<Gaming4JC> hml, lol
<hlm> all I got is a 40gig
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC:pisses me off quite a bit =
<Ne0n_Lightz> =\
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: You can easily repair the Ubuntu install if something goes wrong.
<badfish69> does anybody know of a tool to tag wma files on ubuntu? seems to me to be a sorely needed application
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: Some-what-easily...
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?
<Uzziel__> i have no mouse and keyboard function at login screen, just if i restart gdm via terminal i get these functions. is there anyway avoiding to restart gdm at every startup
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?
<Ne0n_Lightz> hlm, im not sure but that used to happen to me when i shutdown its annoying lol.
<hlm> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC: i dont know if my nvidia cards work in ubuntu 8.10 though do you know how i cn check
<hlm> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<marqueed> i guess this isn't strictly ubuntu - but how could i strip out the \n \l from /etc/issue? and what are they there for anyway, when there's a real newline
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC: i dont think the drivers work or somethin... i got 9300 and 8300
<Ne0n_Lightz> marqueed: what makes you think this isnt strictly ubuntu lol?
<SGreen> How close would the next release be to out ?
<tonylthornton> Can anyone help me low-level format an ntfs external drive?
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: i'm really looking for how to use sed/tr correctly, b/c i'm having problems
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Gaming4JC> sorry but I have to go.
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?
<tonylthornton> I've used gparted to "format" the drive, but the data still remains.
<Gaming4JC> Ne0n_Lightz: If all else fails theres the forums :)
<Ne0n_Lightz> marqueed: oh. well you said you guess this isnt strict ubuntu like someone asked about windows
<Gaming4JC> byes for now
<Ne0n_Lightz> Gaming4JC: wait
<Ne0n_Lightz> aw.
<tonylthornton> Maybe next time Ne0n_Lightz
<tonylthornton> Can anyone help me low-level format a drive in ubuntu?
<myrddian> Hey Guys
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?
<Ne0n_Lightz> how can i check if my graphic card drivers are supported in ubuntu 8.10
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: whatis your card?
<G-Blunted> so to uninstall an extra OS on my system that is booting...i just delete the partition with GParted and use grub to take it out of the boot menu right??
<Ne0n_Lightz> i have 9300 and 9300
<SGreen> April 23, 2009
<SGreen> OK thanks
<myrddian> Has anybody seen this Charlatan of a Ububtun Rip: www.imagicos.com
#ubuntu 2009-02-17
<Ne0n_Lightz> myrddian: wow :o
<newbie2345435> hi
<myrddian> Anybody from Canonical?
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: i'm pretty sure both do
<Nehal> if i run a command with 'mycommand &' , how do i know the job number of this command if i run it from a script?
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: google it
<myrddian> Because have you seen their License they pretty much have placed an EULA on that distro
<jj_galvez> G-Blunted: right, as long as it not the partician with Grub :)
<Ne0n_Lightz> marqueed: ............................................. okay.
<myrddian> restricting installs to 3 systems using Ubuntu (GPL) as a base
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: i'm pretty sure both do
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: why so many dots?
<tonylthornton> I want to wipe my ntfs external drive, can i do this?
<unop_> Nehal, you shouldn't work with job numbers in a script ( i don't think you can even work with them in scripts ) --- use a PID instead.   mycommand & mypid=$!
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?
<Ne0n_Lightz> marqueed: because thats the cool meter for myself. as you can see, im quite cool.
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jj_galvez> tonylthornton: use gparted
<Ne0n_Lightz> and this imagic os thing is really dumb imo.
<tonylthornton> gparted keeps all the data, i want to clean the harddrive
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: so it sounds like the 9300 has 3D, 8300 doesn't
<newbie2345435> can someone please tell me how to forward ports to vmware? i can't see any incoming connections in guest
<Ne0n_Lightz> marqueed: im just worried about that drivers.. in the past, when i install them, i cant get gui after reboot.
<Nehal> unop_: i see. thanks
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?  when I use the command sudo usplash nothing is displayed and my resolution changes to 720*400 70hz
<Ne0n_Lightz> why did you direct me to a thing about ati cards
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: give it a try on live cd
<SportChick> what's a good gui-based irc client for ubuntu?
<_igel__> hi
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: i thought you meant Radeon 9300/8300?
<newbie2345435> pidgin
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: do you mean an Inspiron?
<Ne0n_Lightz> nvidia..
<jj_galvez> SportChick: Chatzilla
<_igel__> my new processor reaches 60 C temp. is that OK or too much?
<_igel__> it does reach it under load
<newbie2345435> SportChick: pidgin
<tonylthornton> I want to wipe my ntfs external drive, can i do this?
<SportChick> newbie2345435: pidgin is a terrible choice for irc
<newbie2345435> why?
<hlm> _igel__, yes, thats normal
<_igel__> newbie2345435: use irssi
<nightrid3r> SportChick kvirc
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: oops, you'd already said nvidia i guess
<SportChick> newbie2345435: it's IM-based and doesn't utilize many of the functions of irc
<ninux> Hello! can anyone help me with  NoMachine NX Server?
<tonylthornton> jj_galvez, you said to use gparted, but it doesnt wipe the drive, how can i wipe the drive, such as a low-level format would do
<Ne0n_Lightz> yep.
<_igel__> ok, so anything under 70°C is OK I guess?
<SportChick> thanks, nightrid3r - I'll have himm look at that
<rootcut> Hi, my wireless signal seems to be much weaker on Ubuntu Intrepid. I get a much poorer signal than on my Windows laptop, even sitting in the same position, and signal is at half even if laptop is right next to router .. any ideas ?
<hlm> tonyyarusso, gparted gives you the option to DELETE partitions
<jj_galvez> tonylthornton: I would remove the partician and then just recreate it, or you can reformat it
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: it *should* work, try a livecd first to check on it, you'll need to add the restricted drivers
<Guest1920> is anyone out there super smart
<Ne0n_Lightz> marqueed: so i can test it on the livecd? i didnt know that
<tonylthornton> jj_galvez: this seems to have no effect, i've delted it, but the data still remains
<hlm> Guest1920, whats 'smart'?
<newbie2345435> lol
<tonylthornton> jj_galvez: and i'm trying to format it...
<hlm> !pm>Guest1920
<ubottu> Guest1920, please see my private message
<marqueed> Ne0n_Lightz: sure, what i try to do unless there's an unequivocal answer on the forums or something regarding supported hardware is try it out in a store with a livecd, as a tip
<_igel__> for my processor it seems that only two steps are available to Cool'n'Quiet on Linux, is that normal? Just 2700 Mhz and 1350Mhz
<Ne0n_Lightz> okay well ill be back ina bit (but i hope not)
<_igel__> I think there should be some more, right?
<Ne0n_Lightz> if i dont come back in an hour its workin
<hlm> neal_, best of luck!
<hlm> Ne0,*
<_igel__> it's a Athlon X2 7750 dual core
<hlm> 0.0
<Bsims> I am trying to get kde notification to use system bell and i can't any ideas
<_igel__> so it's based on Phenom
<hlm> I dont have an ubuntu splash screen (loading) but I can switch and see text, whats wrong with it?  when I use the command sudo usplash nothing is displayed and my resolution changes to 720*400 70hz
<Guest81550> I'm having problems with my video driver, It's "ATI/AMD proprietary  FGLRX graphics driver" and when I play video (now that I can thanks to it) the video flashes constantly (from black to the video)
<jelly-bean> where can i set PATH so that it will be remembered after a restart and after closing terminal?
<hlm> is there a way to test usplash?
<_igel__> jelly-bean: /etc/profile
<jelly-bean> _igel__: thnx
<horzuh> what would cause Xorg to error out when started, saying (EE) No devices detected.
<horzuh> \n\n Fatal server error: no screens found
<hlm> Guest1920, its best to ask questions in the channel, so if someone else has the same question they can look through the IRC logs
<fitztrev> In a bash script, anyone know how can I read the value of a PHP constant inside a file?
<Guest1920> when i install something on ubuntu where does it install
<horzuh> Guest1920: depends on the package
<askvictor> Guest1920: throughout the filesystem
<fitztrev> Guest1920: what package?
<kyledr> anyone know why mplayer doesn't play my video fast at all? i tried various video drivers and "gl" (opengl) is the only one that worked, but it was slooow. i have installed the ati driver, hopefully properly
<_igel__> jelly-bean: in my cgf it looks like this: "PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:${PATH}", and then the var is exported, it might be the same for you
<jelly-bean> _igel__: once set, will i need to restart for it to take effect--or how can i test it?
<newbie2345435> can someone please tell me how to forward ports to guest running in vmware?
<Bsims> Guest1920 open up synaptic and browse for the package and look for installed files under properties
<askvictor> Guest1920: the exectuable normally goes in /usr/bin, libraries in /usr/lib, config files in /etc, docs in /usr/share/doc, and various other bits elsewhere. The package manager keeps track of where things are and what to remove when uninstalling
<hlm> will marking usplash for complete removal, then isntalling it cause problems?
<xubuser> Hello People.
<hlm> xubuser, hello!
<_igel__> jelly-bean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<askvictor> newbie2345435: are you using host networking?
<xubuser> I keep having this issue that totem keeps taking over file associations. out of nowhere .avi start getting associated with totem.
<jelly-bean> _igel__: thnx. bookmarked it
<_igel__> jelly-bean: just look for environment variables and PATH, you'll get a lot of material, it's pretty simple
<Bsims> Is it posible to hide just the Joins in konversation?
<newbie2345435> askvictor: i'm running vmware server under ubuntu 8.04, guest os is winxp
<whyameye> fwiw if others are stuck getting nvidia to work, I ended up abandoning ubuntu's hardware driver system and following these directions which worked perfectly (until the next kernel update I suppose) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6654540
<_igel__> jelly-bean: you can set it like I describend and then you need the command 'export' to make it take effect
<askvictor> newbie2345435: if you are using host interface networking in vmware then you shouldn't need to forward ports; the guest should get an IP address on 'real' network that the host is on. If you are using NAT networking then you will need to configure VMware to forward ports.
<newbie2345435> but my guest os has a different ip than host
<jelly-bean> _igel__: /etc/bash.bashrc seems to have done the trick! thnx
<newbie2345435> it's bridged networking
<askvictor> newbie2345435: sorry, was using the terminology used in virtualbox
<hlm> newbie2345435, AHA! that means the guest is linked directly to your connection
<marqueed> can anyone tell me how to replace the \n and \l in /etc/issue?
<askvictor> newbie2345435: so you want to forward ports from your router to the XP VM?
<newbie2345435> askvictor: exactly
<newbie2345435> hlm: but it has different internal ip
<hlm> newbie2345435, that doesnt matter, its the way its set up
<horzuh> (WW) Falling back to the old probe method for vesa
<horzuh> (EE) No devices detected.
<kyledr> is there a reason why mplayer won't play video with x11 video driver but vlc will? in general mplayer won't play video fast at all but vlc will. mplayer worked fine when i had gentoo installed
<newbie2345435> the ports are blocked, i can't see them from outside, only browse sites
<horzuh> why is that happening?
<wes1> How do I do an ftp install? is there a command I can type in the boot options? I am out of blank CDs and the last one I had was a bit scratched and it seems the installation files are corupt now
<hlm> newbie2345435, its because the 'mac address' is different
<ninux> hello I need some help with tightvnc server ..anyone?
<askvictor> newbie2345435: so just forward the router ports to the guest's IP (not the hosts)
<hlm> wesl, whats your current OS?
<DIFH-iceroot> ninux: just ask your question
<ninux> I have installed tightvnc server... how do I start the server and how do i configure it?
<newbie2345435> hlm:  so the packets go to the host OS instead of the guest?
<wes1> Vista on the laptop im trying to install on
<hlm> newbie2345435, it depends on the connection your using on the guest
<hlm> wesl, use the WUBI installer
<wes1> WUBI installer?
<hlm> !wubi>wesl
<newbie2345435> askvictor: i'm trying to use firestarter to forward the port
<wes1> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wes1> I want it to format windows off
<askvictor> newbie2345435: firestarter is running on the host?
<wes1> will it do that
<tlchack5> how do i change the settings in xubuntu to allow beeps in terminal (i.e. when you run the python command 'print "\a"'
<newbie2345435> askvictor: i open the port for connection from outside and also forward it to internal ip
<newbie2345435> askvictor: yes
<hlm> wesl, im unsure I am thinking it will not
<wes1> lol yeah no the failed Ubuntu install already formated the laptop
<ninux> I have installed tightvnc server... how do I start the server and how do i configure it? and where does the actual graphics interface for vncserver go?
<askvictor> newbie2345435: and you are forwarding the port to the guest's IP address?
<wes1> hlm; shouldnt there be an ftp command that will install it directly from an ftp?
<newbie2345435> yes, the same ip i see in "ipconfig"
<Tyrath> when I try to open certain spreadsheets with macros openoffice.org3-calc quits on me
<hlm> wesl, yest im sure there is something along those lines
<wes1> !ftpinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpinstall
<hlm> wesl, AHA! I just remembered unetbootin!
<Tyrath> basically, does anyone know a way around this problem or could someone tell me where I could find a log for openoffices crashes?
<wes1> what is it?
<wes1> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<hlm> wesl, unetbootin is an app that installs the desktop cd to your c drive incase ou dont have any other way available, I will get the link
<karim9> slt
<Bsims> Tyrath: An old old trick is to start Open office in a terminal window
<Tyrath> Bsims: already tried that and get nothing :/
<wes1> I dont have a C drive anymore on the laptop
<wes1> let me look through my old ubuntu cds here
<magcius> Hmm... I have the latest nVidia drivers, but I can only get 1600x1200 max. Any ideas why?
<hlm> wesl, do you have an operating system?
<Bsims> Tyrath: Darn it was worth a shot
<Tyrath> Bsims: I get some depracted error but I get that all the time anyway so that means little
<hlm> wesl, on the pc you want to put ubuntu on?
<wes1> not on that laptop now
<Tyrath> Bsims: thanks for the tip though :)
<Tyrath> !openoffice.org3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openoffice.org3
<hlm> wesl, can you put an OS on it?
<jasehelp> hello all
<Tyrath> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in intrepid
<hlm> jasehelp, hello!
<Tyrath> ah
<wes1> I am about to install an old ubuntu cd
<wes1> though I just wanted ubuntu server on it :( this cd i think is kubuntu
<Tyrath> so if I wanted a support channel for openoffice on ubuntu where would I go? here or some openoffice room?
<hlm> wesl, thats ok, theres an app for that, its called lubi
<Tyrath> I was thinking here would be my safest bet
<hlm> Lubi, Linux-based Ubuntu Installer
<gmap> anyone know if there is a interpid deb package for aptana?
<wes1> sweet
<marqueed> ok: i'm trying this:         system=`head -n 1 /etc/issue | sed -e 's/[(/\\n)(/\\l)]*//g'`
<marqueed> and i'm getting Ubuntu 8.10 n
<hlm> wesl, im not sure if you can put server edition on it yet, let me check...
<Bsims> Tyrath: I'd also try #openoffice.org
<Metallica_hammer> Good evening.
<Tyrath> ok, noone can help me with that so here's another question. Would anyone know how I could get ubuntu to recognise a shared printer on a mac through wireless - ie, so I can print docs through wireless
<Metallica_hammer> Can someone help me with a thing?
<wes1> is kubuntu 8.04 amd, thats 64-bit right?
<hlm> Metallica_hammer, ask the question
<Metallica_hammer> I can't move a folder to usr/share/icons
<Tyrath> Bsims: thanks for the channel btw
<hlm> wesl, yes
<wes1> Damnit that wont run on this laptop
<wes1> lol back to the cd bin
<DIFH-iceroot> Metallica_hammer: no, because noone knows your question
<jrib> Metallica_hammer: why are you trying to?  Can't you use ~/.icons/?
<Metallica_hammer> DIFH-iceroot: I appreciate your sarcasm.
<Metallica_hammer> jrib: I have to move the folder to usr/share/icons
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me figure out how to setup my internal mic?
<hlm> is there a way to free my ram?
<Metallica_hammer> According to the readme
<whacked> Ok i need help I installed Ubuntu on a second HD by removing the cables from the Hd that contained windows, now when i boot up i not even able to see the other Hd drive under MY Computer, if i disconnect the Hd that windows is installed on i can then boot up Ubuntu,
<whacked> also i have windows setup as master and Ubuntu HD as Slave
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: why not using grub?
<whacked> grub installed
<Bsims> hlm: Why, Ram is ment to be used... if nothing else for cache
<whacked> but does not detect windows
<Metallica_hammer> so, jrib, any idea?
<horzuh> whacked: of course you can't see the ubuntu drive under windows,  it's not NTFS or FAT
<whacked> i ok
<whacked> and
<Bsims> Metallica_hammer: what are you trying to do?
<hlm> Bsims, because my system is lagging and shouldnt be
<test34> How can I uninstall sound devices that arent plugged in ? (they are still listed in the Volume control, even after reboot)
<kouya3> does anyone here know how to change the background of the "Notification" plugin to Emesene?
<Metallica_hammer> Bsims: I downloaded a theme and I'm (I think I am) moving the icons folder to that directory.
<jrib> Metallica_hammer: use ~/.icons
<Metallica_hammer> Bsims: however, I'm not allowed to do so.
<whacked> i have set up Hd with Ubuntu as Master and windows Hd as slave and i can boot Ubuntu but not winodws present
<Bsims> Ok so you have a folder now you want to move to usr/share/icons?
<Metallica_hammer> Yes;
<whacked> I cannot seem to use Cable select for some reason
<jrib> Metallica_hammer: ~/.icons will work for your user and you won't have permissions issues
<hlm> whacked, was the windows drive inserted during install?
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: sata?
<whacked> nope
<whacked> Ide
<dark_abyss0> my system wont play MP3s
<dark_abyss0> can someone help?
<Metallica_hammer> jrib: I'll try, thanks.
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: bios is detection both?
<nightrid3r> !mp3 | dark_abyss0
<ubottu> dark_abyss0: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<metham> Changing nick to an easier one, heh.
<whacked> I think so
<Bsims> Ok so Metallica_hammer try 'cd /path to/folder' then mv * /usr/share/icons
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: think != know
<whacked> I had both Hd detected when under windows only
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: ok so bios is detecting both
<coeus82> Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying a new laptop. Are there certain laptops tha are known to work best with Ubuntu?
<lixun_> Lenovo
<Voltron> Macbook
<nightrid3r> coeus82 stay away from anything with an SIS chip
<metham> Vaio
<DIFH-iceroot> coeus82: asus, hp, macbook
<hlm> how do I undo changes caused by an application?
<DIFH-iceroot> coeus82: so everyone will tell you another notebook-name
<whacked> i thought i should setup the Hd with Ubuntu as Master and windows HD as slave
<whacked> which i have tried
<DIFH-iceroot> coeus82: just look for a notebook which you like and then look about the linux-support
<whacked> but Grub loader does not see windows
<lixun_> \exit
<coeus82> thanks DIFH-iceroot
<Commie_Cary> my dvd drive has labelflash support but ubuntu dosnt reconize it what do I do
<coeus82> I was actually looking at Acer, but I saw that they have a problem with overheating under Ubuntu :/
<adam> hey guys, i'm upgrading my server to apache2 and i deleted all the conf files by accident, how can i restore it?
<DIFH-iceroot> Commie_Cary: labelflash == lightscribe?
<askvictor> what is a nice simple wysiwyg html editor for 'buntu?
<Commie_Cary> DIFH-iceroot, diffrent things
<DIFH-iceroot> askvictor: nvu
<DIFH-iceroot> Commie_Cary: ok
<Commie_Cary> they do the same stuff
<Commie_Cary> DIFH-iceroot, they do the same thing but there diff
<DIFH-iceroot> askvictor: compozer is it called imo know but it is still mozilla nvu
<whacked> should the Hd with Unbuntu be master or does it matter which one ?
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: it does not matter
<dark_abyss0> uhhh that didnt work
<whacked> I cannot use Cble select for some reson
<whacked> ok thanks
<whacked> hmm now what
<ashvee> ash
<whacked> i had a dual boot before with one hd partitioned
<whacked> that was easy
<whacked> but with 2 separate Hd i am stumped
<paragonc_> hello - just installed ubuntu 8.10 - and it installed fine - went to swtich the resolution down- and now my screen is all garbled - i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - but my xorg.conf file looks empty
<Voltron> Quick Poll: Vista or XP?
<nightrid3r> Voltron ubuntu
<whacked> I like Ubuntu
<magcius> Voltron, you do know what channel you are in, right?
<NFischer> Hey folks, how the hack do i download youtube videos now that those tools dont work anymore?!?!
<magcius> NFischer, Firebug
<paragonc_> is there a way to restore my original xorf.conf file?
<galvanize> hi all
<metham> www.kissyoutube.com/videothinghere
<newbie2345435> Voltron: , use firefox
<nightrid3r> NFischer youplayer extention for firefox
<metham> just add kiss before youtube
<dark_abyss0> is there any other reason I wouldent be able to play MP3s?
<magcius> dark_abyss0, do you have the codecs?
<whacked> I wanted to set up boot menu with F8 option
<magcius> dark_abyss0, you need GStreamer extras - good, bad AND ugly
<galvanize> writing a script and having an issue. I want to check whether a file has a certain line in it and if it does I want to echo something. I have tried incorporating grep in if statements but i can't seem to get anything to work. Any ideas?
<whacked> but no luck finding solution
<dark_abyss0> I installed the restricted extras
<dark_abyss0> ?
<sunset_> hello all
<whacked> but it appears no way of avoiding Grub
<sunset_> I cannot get streaming video with abuntu
<whacked> i am ok with grub
<sunset_> all I get is a black screen
<whacked> if i could just get it to show windows
<whacked> i can only get Grub menu if the Hd with Ubuntu is set to master
<mhlamu> fddd
<sunset_> can anyone help
<keres> how do you boot from a CD on an armada m300 laptop?
<Xavier> I rebooted my system and a message came up asking me to do a manual fsck so I typed fsck and a bunch of messages came up like i_blocks is XXX should be YYY Fix(Yes) I clicked yes and another one came up. There are were a lot then I just held y and it scrolled forever then just typed a lot of Y's ND FROZE.
<whacked> when HD with windows is set to master all i get is just windows to load like it was the only os
<dark_abyss0> so I HAVE to have GStreamer
<dark_abyss0> ?
<paragonc_> is there a way to boot gdm in a super low res?
<wes1> xavier sounds like u have a hard drive sector issue
<wes1> Xavier, id first reinstall Ubuntu to see that everything works
<Xavier> wes1: What do I do to resolve?
<keres> how do you install linux inside of a windows install without booting from the CD? this laptop is said to not boot from a CD.
<whacked> so it appeats that i must at least set HD with Ubuntu as master and find someway to add windows to the grub list
<douglasness> I have downloaded Ubuntu 8.10.  I need to get the files off of a Vista NTFS drive that has crashed.  I have used the commands:
<zsquareplusc> i've lost sound.. :/ applications trying to play get stuck.  can i restart pulseaudio?
<douglasness> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<douglasness> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<douglasness> but it says that mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.  Then I tried the force option as root and it say:
<douglasness> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<FloodBot2> douglasness: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<douglasness> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<wes1> Xavier. or just reboot it a couple of times see how that does
<Rave1_> Xavier to start with do not do a fsck on a running system
<Xavier> wes1: Anyway I can get my files before I reinstall? I put in a 8.04 live disk I had but it didn't showthe hard drive.
<douglasness> sorry for the flood I didnt expect that
<Voltron> nfs or cifs? Which do you guys recommend?
<Voltron> I am trying to decide if I should use samba to share directories with my wifes laptop, or install Unix services for windows
<_VIM_> there's a difference of flood and tsunami ;)
<douglasness> just trying to get it all in on one try
<Xavier> Raver1_: I can't boot now :(
<_VIM_> hehe
<RJN> binarymutant,
<askvictor> !java | Guest1920
<ubottu> Guest1920: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<RJN> how to sync data
<douglasness> can anyone help me despite that?  What do I do after I have forced a mount and it say WARNING: Forced mount, reset  $Logfile
<Rave1_> Xavier well try to get a live CD to to boot before you go panicing about losing files
<austin> I just made my kubuntu deskto do this funky move whre i saw all my windows all at once...anyone know about this? i wan't to do it again
<NFischer> <nightrid3r> no man, does not work
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a way to move a running process to another cpu-core by hand? and also that ONLY this process runs on that core?
<keres> how do you install ubuntu inside of a windows install without booting from the CD? this laptop is said to not boot from a CD.
<Laurenceb> hi, I have a winxp partition on my machine
<DIFH-iceroot> !wubi | keres
<ubottu> keres: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<austin> anyone?
<Laurenceb> some files are getting corrupted on there, do I have to mount at RO  ?
<Laurenceb> how can I do this?
<metham> austin: funky? Like, it was shaking?
<_VIM_> wubi or Vmware, Virtualbox keres
<austin> metham: no, i saw all my windows in a grid mode, instead of that coverflow feature
<casina> edit /etc/fstab
<nightrid3r> NFischer strange i use it all the time, just drag the url to the side panel
<Xavier> Rave1_ I got the live cd to boot, have it up now. But I can't see any hard drives but my external. Do I need to do something to mount it?
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: normally there a no problems using ntfs-3g with ntfs-partitions
<keres> _VIM_: the laptop is crappy to run vm or vb. i need to run xubuntu directly
<metham> austin: umm... sorry, can't help you. :(
<Laurenceb> its FAT32
<Fruzen> guys
<Laurenceb> the xp partition
<Fruzen> when I do ./confire
<austin> metham: oh ok its cool
<nightrid3r> NFischer then right-click and download
<casina> @Laurenceb
<Fruzen> ./configure
<binarymutant> RJN, yes
<keres> andi dont have 256mb memory on it
<_VIM_> keres: wubi then, but it wont be a real install really
<whacked> ok how can i format the HD that Unbuntu is installed on while in Windows ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: win xp using fat32?hmmm why? but also with fat32 there are no problems
<Fruzen> -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<jkristheking> hey everyone!
<Laurenceb> even if XP is hybernated?
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: with the windows xp partition manager
<RJN> i just add 1 HDD on my Pc and format it as ext2 .... but it doesnt appear in the computer folder. And its shows as not mounted. So to make it mounted........
<keres> _VIM_: i cant do wubi. is there a way to copy install files off the cd into the HDD and boot from the HDD and have it instlal?
<Rave1_> Xavier there  should be a cli way to help it mount but I do not know
<NFischer> nightrider yeah, you are probably right for the older days... the thing is http://hothardware.com/News/YouTube-Begins-to-Kill-Off-Video-Download-Tools/
<Fruzen> heey help me please
<Laurenceb> I'm getting corruption whe ubuntu is booted
<nightrid3r> keres unetbootin
<jkristheking> ok so i need help with a bittorrent client. im trying to use deluge 1.1.2 but when i start it up it just freezes
<whacked> thinking it might be easier to install unbuntu with Both Hd connected
<binarymutant> RJN, pastebin your `dmesg`
<_VIM_> keres: hmmm you should be able to do usb boot....bah nightrid3r beat me to it :)
<whacked> and use Gparted
<austin> foudn it, its cntrl+f9
<douglasness> Hi my Vista NTFS hard drive crashed and I am trying to use LiveCD ubuntu 8.10 to transfer the data from the hard drive to a USB.  The USB shows up but I am unable to mount the hard drive to pull the data off.
<DIFH-iceroot> keres: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<RJN> wher???? binarydigit
<RJN> wher???? binarymutant
<Rave1_> Xavier I usually use puppylinux or slax for recovery --- smaller and faster
<austin> Is there anyway to link key combos to mouse clicks?
<Xavier> Anyone available to walk me through how to mount a hard drive while using the live CD?
<Laurenceb> say I hybernate xp, then boot ubuntu, edit some files, then go back to xp
<binarymutant> RJN, type dmesg into a terminal and pastebin all the output
<Fruzen> please helpme!!!!!
<binarymutant> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Laurenceb> will the files be corrupted?
<_VIM_> !pm | Fruzen
<ubottu> Fruzen: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DIFH-iceroot> !mount | Xavier
<ubottu> Xavier: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jkristheking> can someone help me that is using the deluge bittorrent client!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NFischer> nightrider, for example.. does this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okwZUCOvEUA work for you?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | jkristheking
<ubottu> jkristheking: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<whacked> for a newbie would it be easier to set a dual boot with 2 separate HD using Ubuntu live Cd and Gparted App ?
<galvanize> anybody know how to use a grep output and use it in an if statement?
<Serraphyn> Is anyone exlse having really slow updating?
<Fruzen> When I type: ./configure
<asunder> What is the best way to trim an avi file? For example, I want to take out and save 15 seconds from a 10 minute clip.
<Fruzen> -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Bsims> <Bsims> I want to use the system bell as a notification on Intrepid kde 4.2 and it's not working... any ideas?
<Fruzen> When I type: ./configure => -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<binarymutant> !pm | RJN
<ubottu> RJN: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SadHero-> !pm | RJN
<ubottu> RJN: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SadHero-> !pm | SadHero-
<ubottu> SadHero-, please see my private message
<binarymutant> !pastebin | RJN
<ubottu> RJN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fruzen> !pm | fruzen
<ubottu> Fruzen, please see my private message
<whacked> can some provide the script need if i have my Windows setup as master and Ubunutu and second HD set up as slave, so that when i boot i can see grub and list of both OS
<binarymutant> RJN, next time you spam me like that I will ignore
<SiDi> whacked, you have gparted on the livecd anyways
<Fruzen> When I type: ./configure => -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<RJN> !pastebin 0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input2
<RJN> [   29.057014] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<RJN> [   29.070937] input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHICONY Compaq USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2
<RJN> [   29.071855]  sda5 >
<RJN> [   29.072124] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot2> RJN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RJN> [   29.072300] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 160086528 512-byte hardware sectors (81964 MB)
<Fruzen> When I type: ./configure => -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<cpk1> is fat32 the best way to go if I want to have a partition that can be easily shared between linux and windows? or is there a better solution?
<sgleo87> My extra mouse buttons on Logitech MX1000 stopped working yesterday. Now they are not even recognized as any button at all and xev | grep -i button gives no output. I am using the same xbindkeys config file as before....any suggestions?
<RJN> binarymutant,
<binarymutant> RJN, please read
<binarymutant> !pastebin | RJN
<ubottu> RJN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RJN> okok
<dtolj> anybody know what a valid cvs path is?
<binarymutant> dtolj, it depends on the project
<trippss> what is /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper?
<mattholimeau> anyone know what channel would help me with a generic database diagram question?
<binarymutant> mattholimeau, what db?
<RJN> binarymutant,
<whacked> ok bye everyone
<RJN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118985/
<dtolj> binarymutant: my local one i am deploying it on viewvc and it gives me cvs not found, wrong path!
<mattholimeau> binarymutant: no specific db - i'm just looking for a good diagram utility. visio is completely letting me down.
<usser> dtolj, deploying cvs? if its your first versioning system i'd suggest go with svn
<binarymutant> mattholimeau, maybe dia? but not sure if that's what your looking for
<Voltron> I use MSPaint for my db diagrams at work
<fearful> Do I have to msg the nickserv to log me in everytime I connect to the channel?
<jmatrix> yo
<binarymutant> dtolj, you have to point it to the actual cvs repo
<mattholimeau> yeah - it has to be a little more professional than MSPaint... heh. but yes, i've done that, and mostly just hand sketches, in the past
<jrib> fearful: usually you set your client up to do that automatically
<nightrid3r> fearful everytime you connect to irc
<hlm> need help, no usplash displaying still, fixing my install helps not at all :(
<trippss> trying to (once again) figure out how to get music to play again on my system after I had to forcefully kill audacious after it stopped responding (while severe page swapping was occurring on the HD). how do I restart artsd? pulseaudio? or anything else that could be responsible?
<fearful> jrib, how do I setup the XChat I usually used Pidgin, but I switched
<binarymutant> RJN, the reason it's not showing up is because of the filesystem, FAT is giving errors. Reformat it to a different filesystem
<hlm> fearful, what do you need help setting up?
<dtolj> binarymutant: is this correct cvs://cvsServer/cvsProjectName/
<RJN> ok
<fearful> hlm, just so it logs me in automatically, kinda new to XChat
<mattholimeau> binarymutant: what is "dia"? google points me to "Defense Intelligence Agency"
<RJN> wat is the solutions
<hlm> fearful, please use regular chat
<hlm> fearful, go to xchat> network list
<mattholimeau> binarymutant: nvmd, scrolled down, found it
<binarymutant> dtolj, I'm not sure about your specifics but I would say it would be the real path like /var/cvs/repo
<hlm> fearful, next add the networks you want with the proper buttons
<m1dn1ght> hey guys - the default config is for my exernal USB hard drive (ntfs) to automount to /media/<label> when I plug it in - is it possible to have it mount to my /home directory instead by default?
<hlm> fearful, 'favorite' channels are the same as 'autojoin' channels
<binarymutant> mattholimeau, I'm not sure if that's what your looking for though
<kerebrus> Does ubuntu support editing ntfs drives bigger than 200gb?
<hlm> fearful, do you still require help?
<fearful> hlm thanks got it leme restart to try
<hlm> fearful, welcome back!
<RJN> binarymutant, what is the solutions for this
<fearful> hlm na didn't work I put nickserv pw but didn't logme in
<hlm> fearful, have you registered the nick?
<douglasness> I have finally mounted my Vista NTFS drive, but my Documents and Settings folder is blank any help with that?  I want to pull my family photos off of the crashed drive, that is why it is important.
<fearful> hlm yes, if I type /msg nickserv identify mypw it works
<jrib> fearful: not sure, but it should be in your connection preferences for this network
<binarymutant> RJN, my solution would be to use ext3 instead of FAT
<RJN> ok
<binarymutant> RJN, you can use gparted or fdisk to reformat it
<hlm> fearful, a common mistake is not pressing enter after typing your password into the proper box, so go to the edit setting and see if your password is there
<fearful> hlm, do I need a server password or connect command?
<hlm> fearful, no, that is fine left blank
<x-ip> which is the diff ?!
<jelly-bean> what command would i use to empty the trash using sudo? there's a file in there that won't delete cuz it says access denied
<hlm> x-ip, what?
<m1dn1ght> hey guys - the default config is for my exernal USB hard drive (ntfs) to automount to /media/<label> when I plug it in - is it possible to have it mount to my /home directory instead by default?
<jmatrix> •Joker_-_• hey check out this awesome massively parallel processing design: http://www.trygve.com/furbeowulf.html
<jrib> m1dn1ght: you don't want to use ntfs as your /home
<_VIM_> !nickspam > satansaunt
<ubottu> satansaunt, please see my private message
<fearful> hlm, yea just hitting enter for the pw workd like a charm thanks
<hlm> fearful, no problem! glad I could help!
<jmatrix> anyone know how good linux is at NTFS under heavy load
<RJN> binarymutant,  i reformat it to ext3 and in the status its still shows as not mounted
<binarymutant> jelly-bean, rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<hlm> err: usplash does not work for me after a fresh install..
<binarymutant> RJN, is it internal or external?
<jelly-bean> binarymutant: thanks. it worked
<RJN> internal using IDE
<hlm> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<binarymutant> RJN, when your done reformatting reboot I guess and then if it doesn't work *pastebin* your new dmesg to me
<whacked1> help Disk 0 is windows and disk 1 is unbuntu but when i boot PC i dont not get Grub loader ?
<theshadow> how can I check what wifi drivers are installed from the command line?
<RJN> ok
<jasehelp> brb
<m1dn1ght> jrib: I don't want to use it as my home - I want the USB drive to mount as something like /home/m1dn1ght/usbdrive instead of /media/usbdrive
<jmatrix> wtf
<RJN> binarymutant,
<jmatrix> netsplit?
<RJN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118989/
<cpk1> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nkei0> heya everyone.  Has anyone had a problem with firefox not seeing files to upload into Gmail?  I can go to the folder and see my pictures, but the upload dialog doesn't see anything but the folders.
<asunder> I'm currently using ffmpeg but I can't seem to get the audio and video to synch.
<logan> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<logan>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<logan> Where do I find that?
<binarymutant> RJN, if you read your dmesg, it says FAT: Directory bread(block 15440) failed. You should probably change the filesystem
<nkei0> logan was that to me?
<Guest37807> apperently now im Guest37807.
<Guest37807> I was logan, and no that wasnt to you
<wyred> hi! i'm using ubuntu 2.6.24 hardy, when i apt-get install kde and execute startx i can't even get into the gui. it give an error X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X no such file or directory
<Guest37807> Im looking for help...
<wyred> any idea please?
<MadMax77> how would i create an unpriveledged user for vsftpd
<hlm> Guest29823, just ask the question
<RJN> i already change it
<kyledr> how can i get additional video output possibilities for programs like mplayer to use? also the existing one that works, gl, is slow. any reason?
<RJN> but donno y it still shows like that
<binarymutant> RJN, how do you know you changed it?
<Guest37807> How would I navigate to the components directory of firefox?
<Guest37807> How do I find that I have no idea where programs files are in the filesystem
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone help me in this....when i try to create an archive file...it gives me an error saying that cannot create archive
<Guest37807> and I can't get folders that start with a . to show up.
<_VIM_> logan try 'locate xpti.dat' in a terminal , it shows 5 listings for me...
<theshadow> I have a problem. I have a friends laptop that has the Arthos 5xxxx driver installed. According to the Hardware Drivers GUI the driver was "loaded but not used" so I had them deactivate and reactivate the driver. (why it did this after the reboot I don't know) but their laptop won't list any wifi AP's
<theshadow> How can I trouble shoot this from the command line?
<Guest37807> how do I see a folder that starts with .?
<Guest37807> I cant get them to show up.
<theshadow> Guest37807: ls -al
<tsrk> how can I disable users from local logins (in the gui)?
<hlm> Guest37807, gksudo nautilus
<hlm> woops went a little too extreme ;)
<limpc> any bash programmers here?
<limpc> have an issue with this line: CIP=$( iptables -L INPUT -n --line-numbers | grep $OIP )
<nsadmin> there might be on #bash
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone help me in this....when i try to create an archive file...it gives me an error saying that cannot create archive
<limpc> $CIP is always empty although it shouldnt be
<_VIM_> limpc: try #bash
<_VIM_> or is it ##bash
<nsadmin> DarkKnight how exactly do you try
<ryan__> are you trying to create an archive out of an archive
<hlm> the room is #bash
<_VIM_> ty hlm
<DarkKnight> nsadmin; i just right click the folder and then select create archive
<hlm> darkweasel, what folder is it?
<hlm> darkk,*
<ryan__> yes but what is the fil/folder you are trying to turn into an archive
<hlm> -.-
<_VIM_> !away > paragonc|away
<ubottu> paragonc|away, please see my private message
<Guest37807> how do i delete a file from terminal
<nsadmin> man rm
<ryan__> rm -r
<theshadow> Anyone?
<nsadmin> ryan__: he said -file-
<ryan__> eh right ok
<binarymutant> theshadow, do you have access to the laptop?
<ryan__> didnt catch that
<hlm> after attempting to edit my splash screen with startupmanager, I no longer GET a bootscreen, how do I fix this?
<nsadmin> he should read the man page probably
<Digitalcheffe> hello
<binarymutant> hlm, did you install from a different iso?
<theshadow> binarymutant: yea command line only. I'm ssh'd in
<TiZ> Hi. I really, really, like the oxygen look for KDE. But I really like gnome, too. Would it be advisable to use the GTK-QT engine to get it? Would it also be advisable to use kwin in gnome to complete the look?
<RJN> after i finish format it
<RJN> i just right click and check on the information
<binarymutant> theshadow, can you pastebin this command `iwconfig` and possibly `dmesg`
<Digitalcheffe> How do i get my IP address to stay static when i reboot
<Digitalcheffe> it always goes be to dhcp
<wes1> ok I have windows up on this crap laptop, out of blank cds so im kind of screwed there, I need to get ubuntu installed however
<DarkKnight> hlm, nsadmin; i am backing up my system because i wanted to format it...so i creating archive and putting it in my pen drive... i am creating archive for a folder containing movies and another folder containing games setup files
<_VIM_> Tiz if you just want the "Look" of KDE there must be a dozen or more themes for Gnome that makes it "appear" KDEish...
<Guest37807> this is why I stop using linux
<dr_Willis> wes1,  you can make a bootable thumbdrive to isntall from with the unetbootin tool and the ubuntu.iso file
<Guest37807> I am having the most difficult time just trying to get flash to work in firefox.
<TiZ> _VIM_: All the oxygen ports to GTK really stink. :(
<_VIM_> :(
<Digitalcheffe> thats not  linux problem
<dr_Willis> Guest37807,  i just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it worked here.. but i think the flash guys broke things yet AGAIN the other day
<wes1> dr_Willis; thumb drive is at work
<theshadow> binarymutant: one sec while I get this put to gether
<Guest37807> Some flash works but if I try to watch any videos it crashes firefox.
<Guest37807> I installed linux yesterday for probably the 20th time in my life after windows takin a shit on me.
<ryan__> it does that to me with java applets
<ryan__> because most require the latest version
<hlm> Guest37807, watch your language please
<Digitalcheffe> guest37807 are you using the current firefox verison , and did youi let it upgrade
<ryan__> you probably dont have the latest version
<_VIM_> !who | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hlm> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Digitalcheffe> >	Guest37807, i had over 200 updates after letting it sit on for a while . maybe? 20 for firefox
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<Digitalcheffe> heeeeello
<hlm> ari_stress, good morning
<RJN> binarymutant,
<ryan__> ubottu: sorry didnt know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hlm> ubottu, Hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Digitalcheffe> How do set the ip address to static on my machine, everytime i reboot it goes back to auto/dhcp?
<hlm> Digitalcheffe, why would you want to do this?
<Digitalcheffe> lamp server
<cached> How would I do "man blah" if I'm looking for the C system call 'blah' but 'blah' is also a command I can run from the shell?
<ryan__> does anyone on here know how to install java 6 update 11 instead of update 10?
<Serraphyn> Anyone know how to get multiple monitors working in ubuntu 8.10 i386(just installed it)
<Guest37807> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras fixed it for me.
<Matir> cached, try "man 2 blah" where 2 is the section... system calls are usually 2, IIRC
<Guest37807> thank you whoever suggested that.
<hlm> Digitalcheffe, just bind your ip to *
<nightrid3r> Digitalcheffe system --- preferences --- network configuration
<Digitalcheffe> brb
<ca_rlo> hi
<hlm> need help, usplash doesnt display anything!
<Digitalcheffe> nightride3r, when i conifgur it to manual and put everything in on reboot or whatever it changes back
<ca_rlo> Ubuntu 9.04 will not have any changes? Visually?
<binarymutant> ca_rlo, it will have different artwork
<cached> matir: thanks!!
<Micheleeeeeeee> hi
<hlm> Micheleeeeeeee, HELLO!
<Micheleeeeeeee> is there anybody out there? :)
<binarymutant> !ask | Micheleeeeeeee
<ubottu> Micheleeeeeeee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hlm> Micheleeeeeeee,  yes
<Mavericks> yes sir, what do you need Micheleeeeeee
<Micheleeeeeeee> :)
<Digitalcheffe> nightride3r, it goes back to auto. its really annoying becuase i just turn it on and roll out for the day and when  start to play with it remotely i cant get to it. . when check the problem later it set to auto
<egc> im trying to open a php5 from nautilus with firefox, but i cant.  has anybody ever seen this?
<nightrid3r> Digitalcheffe http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+static+ip
<egc> um, php5  == php file
<n8tuser> egc what do you expect it to do?
<Micheleeeeeeee> i have a question: i don't know why with previous versions of ubuntu compiz worked better than now :| i have a laptop with ati x1200.... am I too generic?
<egc> n8tuser: id like to see it open in firefox
<ca_rlo> Ubuntu 9.04 will not have any changes? Visually?
<egc> if i enter the file:// path into firefox, it still wont open
<Digitalcheffe> nightride, really dude? could have done that anyways. thought i would start hear first
<n8tuser> egc -> to display contents? were you able todo this before?
<hlm> ermmm I suppose im going to reinstall ubuntu for the 5th time in less than 48 hours :'(
<egc> n8tuser: yes, i was and then i uninstalled gallery2
<Mavericks> hlm: that is painful
<alexsander> :-)
<trippss> trying to (once again) figure out how to get music to play again on my system after I had to forcefully kill audacious after it stopped responding (while severe page swapping was occurring on the HD). how do I restart artsd? pulseaudio? or anything else that could be responsible?
<Micheleeeeeeee> somebody know the problem?
<binarymutant> hlm, I wouldn't
<ca_rlo> Ubuntu 9.04 will not have any changes? Visually?
<binarymutant> hlm, write a bug report instead
<Micheleeeeeeee> ca_rlo, bastaaa
<egc> n8tuser: uninstalling gallery2 seems to have broken it, but reinstalling gallery2 didnt fix it automatically
<n8tuser> egc can you open another file like a *.txt ?
<ca_rlo> bastaa?????
<blouf> hlm : have you tried to customize usplash ?
<Micheleeeeeeee> ghgh
<bthornton> has anyone noticed recently that they are unable to move Gnome panels that they could previously move?
<bthornton> I can't even delete mine now
<bthornton> Ubuntu Ibex, x86_64
<egc> n8tuser: yes i just verified that
<emet> bthornton: right click on the panel and select "Allow panel to be moved"
<luke_> hi there, my desktop used to be really fast and responsive but then i delete some config file and now its sluggish as hell, i cant even start desktop effects
<luke_> can someone suggest a fix please
<blouf> hlm : have you tried to customize usplash ?
<bthornton> emet: that's the thing; it's not locked. Instead, I see "Lock panel position", but clicking that doesn't toggle anything.
<DasEI> hlm: why would you ?
<luke_> or something to do a non distructive fix
<egc> my system wants to open php files with bluefish editor
<n8tuser> egc -> what does your /etc/mime.types for php tells you?
<n2diy> I'm setting up a test box, and just installed 8.04 on a WD 28400 ide drive. During the install Ubuntu thought it was a scsi drive, and it is set up as sda1!? Otherwise, the install went ok.
<hlm> ALL: I need to do this because usplash fails to work properly
<emet> hmm, no clue then :(
<bthornton> smells like a bug
<nightrid3r> n2diy thats the ubuntu way
<bthornton> anyways thanks
<egc> n8tuser: application/x-httpd-php                         phtml pht php
<storrgie> anyone hosting with linode?
<n8tuser> egc theres more lines with php
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to get the flashpaper support in hardy heron
<Royall> I have a folder in my recycle bin that just won't go away. I've tried sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*, still there
<n2diy> nightrid3r: since when did they stop using hda for ide drives?
<wyred> hi! how will i install kde on ubuntu?
<sendney> hello every1
<egc> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118993/
<DasEI> DarkKnight: close browser, sudo apt-get install fashplugin-nonfree mozplugger , see also :
<DasEI> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<richard1992> any one having a problem with the Gnome Font Viewer in Ubuntu
<nightrid3r> n2diy i think in 7.4
<sendney> you should install kubuntu
<Royall> Hey DarkKnight are you the one always quoted in Wanda The Fish?
<Scunizi> what can I use to map my lan and the machines on it?  is there a program that sends out a ping and makes a map?
<n8tuser> egc same as mine
<DasEI> DarkKnight: *flashpugin...
<egc> Scunizi: check out nmap
<DarkKnight> DasEI; i have flash support for my firefox... but not for flashpaper...so will that command work
<luke_> how can i detect my new video settings
<Scunizi> egc: ok..
<richard1992>  any one having a problem with the Gnome Font Viewer in Ubuntu
<wyred> sendney, im using ubuntu but needs kde
<DarkKnight> Royall; i dont know anything about that
<Royall> Ah
<DasEI> DarkKnight: what medium ?
<egc> n8tuser: ah ok
<zelrikriando> wyred, I think you can just install the kde packages
<DarkKnight> DasEI; medium in the sense?
<computer> what is a good street map software for a truck driver that uses ubuntu
<egc> n8tuser: this is really odd IMO
<DasEI> DarkKnight: media
<nightrid3r> wyred sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<n2diy> nightrid3r: ok, I really don't care what Ubuntu calls it, as long as it is working, thnks.
<DarkKnight> DasEI; in the sense?
<DasEI> DarkKnight: what do want to watch ?
<wyred> zelrikriando, i just apt-get install kde but after the installation it give an error on /etc/X11/X no such file or directory
<Danuk-men> hi ?
<DarkKnight> DasEI; i have my subject notes placed online in flashpaper....so i need to refer to that
<sendney> the kde software can run well in the genome, and why  you must install kde ?
<grandrew> hi all! how can I get my ubuntu version?
<computer> what is a good street map software for a truck driver that uses ubuntu
<Danuk-men> #Unbuntu-es
<n8tuser> egc -> are you typing  file:///fullpathtofile    ?  notice the 3 ///
<richard1992> hey KDE is in Kubuntu, go to Kubuntu channel
<IndyGunFreak> grandrew: in a terminal lsb_release -a
<Thurin1> grandrew: nano /etc/issue
<grandrew> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<egc> n8tuser: yes i did have 3 '/'
<n2diy> I'm trying to install 8.04 on a different drive, in my test box. Ubuntu fell back (?) to busybox, and I'm getting a tone of errors concerning logical block 0 on device sda, is my HD dead?
<DasEI> DarkKnight: so flashplayer should display them
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: why not use the current version?
<DarkKnight> DasEI; unfortuntely no..
<n8tuser> egc and what does your  about:config tells you under  mime ?
<DasEI> DarkKnight: have a url ?
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: it is the current, LTS, version. :)
<IndyGunFreak> true enough, but why not 8.10, i guess would be a better way to phrase it.
<DarkKnight> DasEI; campusexpress.co.in   but you have to need an account
<egc> n8tuser: can't copy and paste the values
<m1dn1ght> Currently when my external hd mounts to /media/disk it is accessible to any user (perhaps because it uses ntfs) - is there any way to make it so that only I can access it?
<egc> n8tuser: but ive got 3 lines that filter on mime
<DasEI> n2diy: check the (unmounted) drive with e2fsck
<n8tuser> egc you can tell me, itheres only two lines
<DasEI> !fsck | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<egc> /etc/mime.types, and ~/.mime.types
<GMWeezel> I'm looking from a program that will show loudness bars on each audio channel of my computer. Not volume but like the visualization bars some programs have that change with loudness of the music.
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: No blank CDs, and I haven't networked the test box yet. Do you think it would help with block 0 errors, sounds fatal to me?
<n8tuser> egc same as mine..
<mattmatteh> i searched the package database for sfml-1.4 for ubuntu 8.10 and only find version 1.2.  could anyone suggest how to get sfml 1.4
<richard1992> bemvindo!
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: i dunno to be truthful... can the machine boot a thumb drive?
<x-ip> bienvenido
<DasEI> DarkKnight: no idea then, I can watch swf files or get them down as pdf, sorry
<richard1992> Bomdia au tudoes em portugal!
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: yes it can.
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: google "unetbootin"
<DarkKnight> DasEI; did you see it
<computer> what is a good street map software for a truck driver that uses ubuntu
<n2diy> DasEI: Ubuntu isn't installed, so Ican't get to a prompt.
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: i've used it to set up thumb drives on many occasions, its always worked quite well for me
<DasEI> n2diy: use a live cd ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<DasEI> DarkKnight: the link I have no account for ?
<n2diy> DasEI: DUH! Yea, I can do that, thanks.
<fotune> hello all!
<ubuntu_> hello all
<DarkKnight> DasEI; see my private message
<ubuntu_> new to linux
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: we can all tell that, because you didn't even bother creating a screen name
<ubuntu_> need some advice on creating a print server.
<Xavier> is there a ubuntu version of windows chkdsk?
<chu_> Hey, I've had this problem for a while, and some of you may recall me asking for help, anyway my laptop
<fotune> you know whats getting on my nerves with ubuntu on my 5,1 macbook? the freaking internet stops after a couple hours, and i must resent my onnection to my wireless.
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: I big of a thumbdrive would I need to boot with?
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: well, you are usinga version of ubuntu that is about, 3yrs old.
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: 1gig
<fotune> naww
<DasEI> n2diy: boot live, goto terminal, try sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sdXX  , if unsure, check sudo fdisk -l before for right devicename
<fotune> really?
<fotune> what is the latest?
<DIFH-iceroot> fotune: 8.10
<fotune> what am i on?
<fotune> how do i tell
<fotune> i know, its dumb
<DasEI> !version | fotune
<hlm> no
<ubottu> fotune: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<hlm> im not going to file a bug report
<hlm> too lengty
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: you really didn;t know you were using an extremely old release?
<fotune> o ok... i was pretty sure i downloaded the latest
<whacked> Ok i have 2 HD , one has Ubuntu installed on it the other windows, windows is master and Ubuntu is on slave, when I boot up  i press F8 for OS selection but on windows appears , if i go into bois and change HD boot order i can boot into Ubuntu, but i was kinda hoping just to be able to chose OS from pressing F8 and not have to actually go into bois and change boot order on HD
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: hardly... did you say you're on a mac?
<chu_> Hey, I've had this problem for a while, and some of you may recall me asking for help, anyway my laptop's battery isn't "identified" (though the laptop says the battery isn't detected it runs on battery power so it *must* be detected right? I don't get any readings from it though, in fact the laptop tells me it is running on AC power!), anyway I was thinking if I can identify features of the battery, how could I then use that information to maybe help fix this
<chu_> problem? Basically what goes into battery detected? I assume it has something to do with ACPI, or APM, though I believe APM is dying now? Any chance I could b having an APM/ACPI clash or something?
<fotune> yes...
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: is it a g3, or an intel mac?
<asadaf> ayky
<fotune> macbook, hardware ver. 5,1
<fotune> intel
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: so its an intel mac?
<wes1> i hope this netbunto
<fotune> yes
<wes1> install
<DIFH-iceroot> whacked: then you have one bootloader on the one hd, the other loader on the other hd and your bios is starting the loader from the master drive, so just install grub on your hdd, the bios will boot first
<wes1> installs
<wes1> !netbunto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbunto
<FloodBot2> wes1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: then just go download the current version of ubuntu, burn it, and do a clean install w/ it.. current version is 8.10
<wes1> FloodBot2 is a butthole
<fotune> hmmm
<erickvp> there any vista users here?
<x-ip> chu_, do u have acpitool installed ?!
<DIFH-iceroot> wes1: its called ubuntu not ubunto
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: where did you even download 5.10?
<x-ip> chu_, apm is not more used
<wes1> < vista user
<IndyGunFreak> wes1: sorry to hear that
<wes1> !netbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbuntu
<DIFH-iceroot> erickvp: no
<nigz> hai!
<x-ip> x'DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<IndyGunFreak> wes1: netbuntu?. what are you talking about?
<wes1> lol
<chu_> Nope, I do not have acpitool installed.
<chu_> x-ip
<x-ip> chu_, try that
<fotune> hello, back.
<wes1> im using unetbunto
<erickvp> thanx,i'm just lookin for help with it,i'm runnin ubuntu
<wes1> to install over the internet
<wes1> !unetbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbuntu
<n2diy> DasEI: I'm getting the same error booting from the live cd, as I was when I tried to install from it.
<fotune> i checked, it said i was was on 8.10
<x-ip> chu_, its a console based soft, do u know how to handle that ?!
<nightrid3r> wes1 thats unetbootin
<DIFH-iceroot> wes1: netinstall?
<wes1> ubottu just sucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just sucks
<wes1> yeah
<wes1> its cool
<FloodBot2> wes1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wes1> i found it
<IndyGunFreak> wes1: no, you just don't know how to talk to him
<wes1> IndyGunFreak ur prolly right
<DIFH-iceroot> !wtf | wes1
<ubottu> wes1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chu_> Yeah, should be all good x-ip, we'll see though
<IndyGunFreak> fotune: well there's a bit difference between 5.10 and 8.10
<wes1> howd i guess
<fotune> it said 8.10
<wes1> cuss
<x-ip> chu_, hmmmm as u want
<wes1> cause i said sucks?
<donvito-> uuuuuuuuu
<ne0nlightz> is the drvier 177 supported under 8.10
<DIFH-iceroot> wes1: you have a ubuntu-related question?
<donvito-> how can i add ipv6 tunel on my ubuntu
<xubuser> Hello Peeople.
<x-ip> wow 177. ... wtf ....
<wes1> stop attacking me
<nightrid3r> IndyGunFreak the 5.1 fotune is refering to is the macbook i think
<x-ip> donvito-, configuring an ipv6
<wes1> go to hell DIFH-iceroot i did nothing wrong and i was looking for a net install and i simply found it
<ne0nlightz> x-ip what
<chu_> Pretty much gave me no information (Just reading the man acpitool page now), actually the same information as I would have got from acpi -V
<x-ip> yep ne0nlightz
<IndyGunFreak> nightrid3r: yeah, i eventually figured that out... but he's using an Intel mac, which was really the important part of my question
<wes1> !WTF | DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xubuser> I am not sure how but totem keeps coming up as the registered app to handle .avi, .wav files.... I keep changing it back to mplayer. But somehow totem gets back.
<ne0nlightz> it used to not be are you sure...
<DIFH-iceroot> wes1: keep cool or leave please
<x-ip> he has to configure his ipv6 tunnel
<xubuser> can anyone shed any light on this?
<wes1> dont be a butt
<donvito-> how can i add ipv6 tunel on my ubuntu
<ne0nlightz> x-ip are you sure its supported it used to not work....
<xubuser> why the only software that wants you to buy all the darn codecs is the only one that gets installed by default on a free system is really annoying.
<hlm> NEED HELP: can someone give me an example etc/usplash.conf?
<x-ip> ne0nlightz, supported ?! ur question has no sence
<nightrid3r> wes1 there's 367 bans at this moment you could be 368
<jrib> wes1: please be respectful of other users in this channel.  And keep the discussion here related to support
<ne0nlightz> x-ip the nvidia driver  177 and 173.......
<x-ip> i did ipv6 tunnels, they are supported
<binarymutant> hlm, mines empty :/
<wes1> whatever dude i did nothing wrong, leave it alone
<whacked> you lost me
<x-ip> ou about nvidia cards i've no idea
<IndyGunFreak> nightrid3r: that reminds me of that line from training day that denzel had.. "I've got 5 officers,t hats 5 sets of problems, you could be number 6 if you act right"
<chu_> Apparantly no asus extensions found, though this is an asus laptop - would it be wise to find these asus extensions?
<whacked> i am physically changing the the bios setting to which HD to boot from
<Andre_Gondim> I am trying to do ssh in one virtual machine by ssh, but i recive this message  "Error reading response length from authentication socket" how may i solve this?
<whacked> i have grub on the HD with Unbuntu
<ne0nlightz> Does anyone know anything about the nvidia drivers 173 abd 177???
<whacked> but it does not shows windows as  an OS to boot from
<n8tuser> Andre_Gondim -> attempt to ssh in from within the virtual machine first
<x-ip> Andre_Gondim, ask ur protocol implementation
<templa[mobile]_> Help! My panels have both dissapeared
<computer> how do i uninstall an app through the terminal?
<DasEI> !bootoptions | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<nightrid3r> !grub | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DIFH-iceroot> computer: sudo apt-get remove paketname
<wes1> lol
<wes1> i walk away from two seconds
<donvito-> how can i add ipv6 tunel on my ubuntu
<wes1> ...heh hopefully this isntall works
<chu_> ACPI settings are found in /etc/acpi ?
<jrib> !apt > computer
<whacked> honestly i want to do it without Grub , but right now any method would be fine
<ubottu> computer, please see my private message
<DasEI> !ipv6 | donvito-:
<ubottu> donvito-:: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<whacked> I have not lost grub it is present
<whacked> i just dont see windows on list
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: but that will reinstall grub, and see if it will pick up your windows install.
<nightrid3r> whacked http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<whacked> i has windows on one HD which i disconnected, then i connected other HD to Pc and installed Unbuntu, then after i plugged windows HD back in
<nightrid3r> whacked the error you made was unplugging the windows HD when you installed ubuntu
<Commie_Cary> if I use a tv tuner that can replace my cable box, will I get ALL of my digital channels
<binarymutant> this might be the wrong place to ask but which ruby team is official? https://launchpad.net/~moturuby or https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ruby ?
<whacked> ok i see
<n8tuser> Commie_Cary -> nothing to do with ubuntu
<whacked> if i make a mistake,
<nightrid3r> whacked is you put windows as master and reinstall ubuntu on 2nd disk grub will pickup windows
<whacked> will i potential not be able to boot in eith OS
<nightrid3r> whacked if this is scary to you backup all important windows stuff first
<Phreakish> hi i am brand spanking newborn infant new to linux and don't know a darn thing can someone help me through installing a wireless driver
<ayax> hi ubunteros
<martin_henry> Phreakish, find a guide to determining what wireless chipset you have
<binarymutant> Phreakish, what's the wifi card?
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: i don't think you'll screw it up to the point you can't boot ubuntu.. i've restored grub lots of times (actually had to this morning), and i never have
 * nightrid3r waves at ayax
<Phreakish> belkin f5d8053 usb rt2870 chipset
<IndyGunFreak> Phreakish: that device sucks under windows, i can't imagine it being much better under linux
<martin_henry> Phreakish, so you probably used the command "lspci" to get that ?
<IndyGunFreak> !realtek | Phreakish
<ubottu> Phreakish: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ayax> news?
<nightrid3r> IndyGunFreak rt2870 wifi is ralink
<Phreakish> martin henry i havn't used anything i don't know what to do
<nightrid3r> i think :)
<Phreakish> it is
<IndyGunFreak> nightrid3r: yeah,thus the link
<nightrid3r> hmmm ralink == realtek ??
<whacked> yes iam scared
<martin_henry> Phreakish, if you didn't already click it, someone offered you this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<IndyGunFreak> nightrid3r: yes, it does
<whacked> i have already formated PC 2 times in the last week
<ayax> such that the the new version of ubuntu?
<xorxes> Does someone know how to get xev to capture all events, not just the ones in the window?
<nightrid3r> ow cool learned something new today
<IndyGunFreak> nightrid3r: yeah, you learned to stay away from realtek when it comes to linux... PITA
<whacked> i can load Grub it just doesnt show windows on the list that all
<nightrid3r> yeah
<mnemonic76> What should I do if Intrepid doesn't recognize a pcmcia card? sudo pccardctl ident returns Socket 0 no product info available and same for socket 1
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: how is your system set up.
<Phreakish> i checked out the link but lsusb only shows belkin device and i think the guide is for the rtl8187 chipset i have rt2870
<mnemonic76> The card is inserted, and it is a Netgear WG511 (version 1)
<whacked> I have windows on a 80 gig HD
<whacked> a freind gave me a Hd
<whacked> so I disconnected my Windows HD from PC
<mnemonic76> I don't understand how linux deals with pcmcia enough to know what to do next...
<kreino> what software to use as webcam n chatting in ubuntu?
<whacked> and then installed ubuntu  on new HD
<whacked> then reconnected other HD to Pc
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: lol, lemme get this straight, you actually expected the linux installer, to pick up your windows install, when it was disconnected while you installed linux
<whacked> i never said that
<nightrid3r> whacked its the switching HD's that got you in trouble
<whacked> i just want to know how to add it now
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: then my suggestion would be to not hit enter every 3 words so i can follow you
<Phreakish> i have a driver and have done the ndiswrapper thing but i don't get hardware present i just get driver installed
<_VIM_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Voltron> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<whacked> just trying to be too safe thats all
<Voltron> !isvithebestever?
<nightrid3r> !grub | whacked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> whacked: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: made it more complex than it needed to be to be truthful
<nightrid3r> whacked get the first link
<xorxes> How can I capture all keypresses?
<whacked> i didnt lose grub
<whacked> i have it
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: i'm aware of that
<nightrid3r> whacked its on the wrong drive so basicaly the same problem
<n8tuser> xorxes -> for what purpose?
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: try this.. open a terminal and type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" no quotes (and thats a lowercase L)
<merther> I'm trying to configure ubuntu 8.10 for a static ipaddress and it's not taking the changes.  Can anybody help?
<n8tuser> merther -> how are you setting it?
<magcius> Hmm... I have the latest nVidia drivers, but I can only get 1600x1200 max. Any ideas why?
<mjbraun> I'm stumped. I have a scsi-attached CD-ROM jukebox and my system drops to initramfs on newer kernels. I'm not sure what has changed between kernel versions. I have no clue as to what my next debugging steps should be. Can anyone offer suggestions?
<jp_sf> merther: lan card ?
<ne0nlightz> who here has the nvidia driver of 173 or 177??? PLEASE ANSWER D:
<Voltron> xorxes, if you only want to capture the keys in firefox. theres a plugin
<magcius> ne0nlightz, I have 173
<xorxes> thanks voltron!
<ne0nlightz> magcius: how did you get it to work? im pretty sure theres a bug where those drivers break
<merther> It's ethernet.  I go into network connections and I take the auto eth and edit that under ipv4 settings for manual
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: are you there?
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz, I have 177
<magcius> ne0nlightz, what are you trying to do?
<ne0nlightz> how did you get it to work? the last time i checked those drivers failed
<ne0nlightz> after you reboot there is no gui
<merther> once I'm done modifying that I reset the network connection and it's still not the ip I put in.
<ne0nlightz> unless they fixed t
<jp_sf> merther: I'm not so sure about the gui maybe we could do that from the command line within a terminal you are ok with that ?
<whacked> yes sorry i was reading instructions
<merther> I'd be fine with that, haven't done that before though.
<IndyGunFreak> no problem, and i just want to be clear, you booted the live CD, and tried to follow the instructions for restoring grub, and it didn't work, right?
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf:  did you have to do anything to get those drivers to work or did it automatically
<whacked> i havent tried anything yet
<jp_sf> merther: the basic idea would be to edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: lol, well then close the window you ust opened
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: nope nothing enabling the proprietary drivers that's it
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: i thouht you said you tried that and it didn't work
<mnemonic76> Need help troubleshooting PCMCIA card... pccardctl doesn't see the card. Is this a low-level command? Any suggestions?
<n8tuser> merther -> how are you setting it?
<zeke_> hi i'm back, sorry i had to leave earlier. i had an oils spill management test
<whacked> hangon i have to reboot to unbuntu
<spartan2276> is there any other application like Ekiga in the rpositories, Ekiga does not seem to be working
<whacked> i am in windows right now
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: actually, you need to use the live cd
<jp_sf> merther: basically the network settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<whacked> be back in a bit ok
<merther> k got it up with sudo and sofar it's got auto lo and iface lo inet loopback.
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: would having two graphics card mess this up do you know>?
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: got only one no sorry I don't know
<whacked> why need live when i can boot to Unbuntu
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: ok, you figure it out.
<whacked> no
<zeke_> i was the guy that couldn't get his thumbdrive to mount
<whacked> i have to goto bois and change which HD to boot from
<mib_oj6v43> I have a question. If i install gOS flavor on to ubuntu will it boot up as fast as gOS? Isnt gOS a flavor of ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: that wasn't really my question
<jp_sf> merther: you should have a line I guess with iface eth0 inet dhcp if you were in DHCP before
<illumin8> Could anyone recommend a website that would explain to me how to partition my drive properly for multiple linux installs (ubunut, pclinuxos, and a few others)
<ne0nlightz> Does anyone here have 2 graphics cards and use the driver for nvidia 177 or 173? PLEASE ANSWER!
<whacked> ok anyways be right back
<merther> I've got auto lo
<merther> iface lo inet loopback
<whacked> but i have to boot from live cd
<jp_sf> merther: just to make sure your lan card is eth0 ? could you type ifconfig to check the neame of your card
<whacked> i cannot just boot up Ubuntu off Hd and run terminal then
<merther> ya gots eth0
<_VIM_> mib_oj6v43: I don't believe gOS is a flavor of Ubuntu, check distrowatch.com and type in gOS it should give more details
<sebsebseb> ne0nlightz: you  probably only got one graphics card like me, but yes I got two options for the driver as well
<sebsebseb> ne0nlightz: obviously you go for the latest version
<ne0nlightz> sebsebseb: actually i have 2... 9300 and 8300
<ne0nlightz> which are known to mess up
<jp_sf> merther: ok so the basic idea would be to add to your /etc/network/interfaces few lines to specifiy your network configuration
<mib_oj6v43> _VIM_ gOS is an easy-to-use, Ubuntu-based distribution designed for less technical computer users
<Phreakish> could somebody point me in the right direction on installing belkin f5d8053 usb wireless stick (ralink rt2870 chipset) Im a native vista user taking a leap of faith and trying linux with no previus knowledge and seem to be failing horribly!
<_VIM_> but it's not supported by Ubuntu mib_oj6v43
<ne0nlightz> sebsebseb: do you know about that? 2 nvidia cards with 177 or 173 are known to mess up and give no gui on boot
<jp_sf> merther: you have to add: iface eth0 inet static
<whacked> so can i just boot my Ubuntu from Hd anc run terminal command suggested , or actually have to run live cd again
<jp_sf> merther: (and remove any line with iface eth0 inet dhcp)
<sebsebseb> ne0nlightz: no don't know about that, and why do you have two?
<ne0nlightz> sebsebseb: more power lol?
<mib_oj6v43> _VM_ Ok thanks!
<sebsebseb> whacked: Ubuntu should be installed from a live cd yes
<nightrid3r> Phreakish id don't think its supported, you can use the windows driver when you install ndiswrapper
<_VIM_> mib_oj6v43: np
<whacked> i have unbuntu installed already
<merther> other then the line you told me to put in I've got no other line that mentions eth0
<whacked> on a separate HD
<whacked> and it works fine
<jp_sf> merther: then you have to add the address you want to give it would be something like address 192.168.1.2
<Phreakish> iv tried ndis wrapper it doesn't say device present after i install driver only driver installed
<keres> every time someone calls me up with a question on how to fix their computer i want to kick bill gates in the balls.
<merther> after the word static or on a line under?
<jp_sf> merther: address IP.address.youwant
<jp_sf> merther: ok ?
<whacked> i just have to change which HD to boot from in BOIS thats all
<nightrid3r> whacked just do what IndyGunFreak tells you, he's forgotten mor about linux than you know
<IndyGunFreak> nightrid3r: lol
<jp_sf> merther: you know the IP you want to give ? you know also your gateway ?
<merther> yes
<nightrid3r> Phreakish is it plugged in
<zeke_> could someone help me to get my thumbdrive to work? it use to automount and stuff, now when i putit in nothing happens
<Phreakish> yes
<whacked> yeah, but it confusing why i have to run terminal from live cd as supposed to just running commands off Ubuntu installion
<mrglinux> hi how to make a video DVD in ubunu my video file is .vob format
<travmon69> <- - - 9.04 hi all!!
<jp_sf> merther: ok then you have to put the netmask usually if it's on a home lan network it should be something like that: netmask 255.255.255.0
<nightrid3r> Phreakish try unplug and plug again
<Phreakish> it shows up with lsusb as xxxx:xxxx belkin device
<whacked> anyways everyone i being very helpful
<nightrid3r> Phreakish then see what dmesg says
<merther> ok I've put that in
<Phreakish> ok i'll try that
<jp_sf> merther: then the boadcast: broadcast 192.168.1.255 ( I assume your eth0 is 192.168.1.2 netmask is 255.255.255.0 gateway is 192.168.1.3)
<Phreakish> i'll be back in 5 to tell u what it says
<IndyGunFreak> don't those realtek devices require a firmware upgrade?.... i've always been lucky, and only had intel and atheros, which are usually pretty easy
<travmon69> any live.twit.tv fans?
<jp_sf> merther: and the gateway: gateway 192.168.1.2.3
<_VIM_> !ot | travmon69
<ubottu> travmon69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zeke_> can anyone help with my thumbdrive issues?
<travmon69> sorry!
<jp_sf> merther: after you will have to restart the network service with this command: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zeke_> lsusb shows its there
<travmon69> on topic maybe here? i got flash 10 issues
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: what is the problem w/ the thumb drive?
<jp_sf> merther: last but not least the DNS (to resolve host) this will be in /etc/resolv.conf
<jp_sf> merther: everything is ok ?
<merther> sofar
<_VIM_> travmon69: people will help you more if you provide more details than that... :)
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak well, when i put it in nothing happens i think automounting got turned off and i don't know how to turn it backon. lsusb does show that its there
<jp_sf> !tab | merther
<ubottu> merther: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: hmm,
<merther> jp_sf:  so far everything is ok
<jp_sf> merther: you know your DNS from your isp ? then you have to add them in /etc/resolv.conf with a line like nameserver (could be your gateway that have DNS service: nameserver 192.16.1.3
<jp_sf> merther: it depends of you ISP and your configuration
<RJN> can anyone help me on how to sync data from a PC to a PC through network
<jp_sf> merther: it depends of your ISP and your configuration
<merther> jp_sf: I just use the router for the name server as it gets everything from the modem.  I tend to also add open dns just in case.
<jp_sf> merther: perfect then use your gateway/modem/router that will do it (usually)
<travmon69> @vim i used ubuntu since 6.04. is there a way i can make flash 10 work better on firefox?
<jp_sf> merther ok now type: ifconfig
<nightrid3r> opendns nameservers 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<jp_sf> merther: you should have all the entry with eth0
<merther> jp_sf: Ok, let me save the changes and try it out
<ovnicraft> hi, i when you release displayconfig-gtk?
<zeke_> anyone else have any ideas?
<jp_sf> merther: don't forget the setp to restart the network service ok ?
<ovnicraft> s/i /_
<_VIM_> travmon69: 'work better' as in it's too slow, flickers? or what.
<billenium> I have just installed ubuntu. I went adobe.com and downloaded the flash player .deb for 8.04+. I installed it and restarted firefox. I still cannot play youtube and other Flash things. I then clicked (on firefox) "Find plugin" and attempted to install Adobe Flash from there... It said it worked, yet when i restarted firefox it DOES NOT WORK...
<illumin8> billenium, when you installed the adobe was firefox open
<merther> jp_sf: yep,  I've done that part before so it should be ok.
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: are you using Ubuntu?
<billenium> illumin8: i think so
<mrglinux> no solution for this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6746342#post6746342
<mrglinux> ?
<illumin8> billenium, its important that neither your download window nor firefox browser are open at the time of install
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak: yeah i'm using ubuntu 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> hm, not sure why the drive won't auto mount,t hat doesn't make much sense
<billenium> illumin8: should i close them and then reinstall it from the .deb?
<illumin8> billenium, also are you using the 64 bit version or 32 bit version of ubuntu
<whacked> can someone sen link for me again ?
<_VIM_> travmon69: also please dont use @vim that wont highlight me :(   use _VIM_
<billenium> 32bit version
<ovnicraft> so, i see the pkg for ubuntu but i can see the code?
<jp_sf> merther: then you are supposedly good to go, you can bring your interface up and bring down all your configuration are now saved (sudo ifconfig eth0 down and then sudo ifconfig eth0 up)
<illumin8> billenium, 64 bit does not have adobe support that i know of.
<illumin8> billenium, one moment ill get you a terminal command to install it
<ovnicraft> this is the ubuntu developer channel?
<billenium> Thank you.
<_VIM_> no it's not
<_VIM_> #ubuntu-dev i think it is
<nightrid3r> ovnicraft no it support channel
<merther> jp_sf: ok I'll get this saved and restarted and assuming everything is ok I'll be back.  Thanks for all the help. :)
<ovnicraft> _VIM_, thx
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: can you see the drive in gparted?
<jp_sf> merther: wait it works before saying thx :-)
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak: lemem check. i know i can see it in lsusb
<illumin8> billenium, this website will explain the method to install it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<whacked> i need link again for grub
<_VIM_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whacked> honestly i wanted to do my boot without grub and F8 method
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak: i don't have that installed, should i install it?
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: yeah, ... sudo apt-get install gparted
<travmon69> _vim_ sorry i mean 6.06  i got kindA bug when i try to enter stickam chat on live.twit.tv where i have to enter chat i need to fullscreen vid then esc to fix page to allow me to click the bar to enter
<billenium> illumin8 : i reinstalled it with firefox closed using the .deb
<billenium> and it worked fine
<illumin8> billenium, excellent, have fun :)
<merther_> jp_sf: All setup, internet works, and ifconfig looks correct now with my static ip.  Thanks much!
<billenium> Thank you :)
<travmon69> sorry not using this chat only 3rd time
<_VIM_> travmon69: its ok, i'm not going anywhere anytime soon :)
<jp_sf> merther: cool just to make sure you can display your routing table: /sbin/rout -n
<gilis|alt> Hey, I'd figure I'd ask here. What would anyone recommend I use to run something like SFTP in a chrooted environment? I've found rssh, but was wondering if something better was around.
<jp_sf> merther: cool just to make sure you can display your routing table: /sbin/route -n
<travmon69> _vim_ is this way you mean?
<merther_> jp_sf: That shows up
<whacked> ok hows is this grub> setup (hd0)
<whacked>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<whacked>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<whacked>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<whacked>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.
<whacked> succeeded
<FloodBot2> whacked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak:  yes gparted ses the thumbdrive
<zeke_> sees*
<nightrid3r> !pastebin | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: well that is strange,, if you right cilck it, does it show you an option to unmount?
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak:  nope
<jp_sf> merther: last things from the command line how to change your eth0 configuration: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up and to add your gateway sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.3 but what we did is now saved in your network configuration next time you reboot they are still there
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak:  i mean its there but i can't select it
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: hm, that is weird..
<IndyGunFreak> i have no clue what would cause that
<travmon69> _vim_?
<_VIM_> ?
<nightrid3r> zeke_ doe's your thumbdrive have a writeprotec switch (some do)
<whacked> ok, so how does it look ?
<whacked> sorry about flood
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak:   if you mean an actual physical switch, then no
<nightrid3r> whacked i could tell if i have the url of your paste
<whacked> i got booted for pasting
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: wasn't me that asked that,
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: read the message it gives you when you get booted
<zeke_> IndyGunFreak:   no sorry, force of habit
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<merther_> jp_sf: Did that now.  great
<IndyGunFreak> zeke_: lol
<zeke_> nightrid3r: no there is no switch
<nightrid3r> zeke_ then i'm out of ideas
<whacked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119012/
<nightrid3r> whacked looks fine to me, did you also add an entry in grub.conf for windows
<nightrid3r> whacked menu.lst i mean
<tzhcn> 大家好，请教问题
<merther_> jp_sf: Thanks again.
<ne0nlightz> does anyone know how to fix the nvidia driver 177 problem? PLEASE answer =[
<nightrid3r> tzhcn english please
<_VIM_> !cn | tzhcn
<ubottu> tzhcn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<joshk_> uk
<jake_> hello
<zeke_> i used the file browser to go to /dev/sdb1 but i couldn't browse the filesysytem
<jake_> how r u
<zeke_> it says there is no program for it
<ne0nlightz> jake_: this is for support not chatting
<gilis|alt> Anyone have any suggestions on what to use to chroot sftp?
<travmon69> wow this is a busy room!
<sharef> sdb1 is read as just hardware, not software
<Royall> What is the actual path of trash:///?
<ne0nlightz>  does anyone know how to fix the nvidia driver 177 problem? PLEASE answer =\
<jake_> hello
<sharef> it would have to be mounted first, but considering its sdb1, it proly already is
<zeke_> sharef: thats what i figured
<zeke_> sharef: its not in /mnt though
<whacked> nothing happens when i do this gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<nightrid3r> zeke_ check /media
<jhonnyboy> How can i make a shortcut on my desktop? (using Ubuntu/Gnome)
<jhonnyboy> I want to make a shortcut to Documents
<travmon69> _VIM_ did i make a mistake?
<zeke_> nightrid3r:  nope just cdrom0 and what i guess is a symbolic link to cdrom
<whacked> when i type gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst i get nothing for a resonce
<nightrid3r> zeke_ weird
<zeke_> nightrid3r:  i know this whole thing is weird
<whacked> ok now what ?
<dkulchenko> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nightrid3r> the adventures of zeke_ and the haunted thumbdrive
<dkulchenko> How can I change the size of an LVM physical volume?
<_VIM_> travmon69: no, but you still haven't said whether or not flash 10 is slow, flickering or what not, you need to be more detailed for us to help you, and also what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<zeke_> nightrid3r:  i tried another thumb drive and i get the same thing
<whacked> i typed this at terminal "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and nothing happens
<nightrid3r> zeke_ could be a HAL problem
<zeke_> nightrid3r:  HAL? thats not a 2001 joke is it?
<ne0nlightz>  does anyone know how to fix the nvidia driver 177 problem? PLEASE answer =[
<nightrid3r> zeke_ Hardware Abstraction Layer
<whacked> ** (gedit:8163): WARNING **: Could not write gedit state file: Failed to create file '/root/.gnome2/gedit-2.AT8JPU': No such file or directory
<whacked> ok got this message
<zeke_> nightrid3r: could it be caused by a program i installed? i installed realplayer yesterday, turns out i don't even need it
<nightrid3r> whacked use gksudo instead of gksu
<nightrid3r> zeke_ no, hal if low level stuff
<jp_sf> !HAL | zeke_
<ubottu> zeke_: For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<travmon69> _VIM_ i use 8.10 & 9.04 when i go to live.twit.tv  i need to fullscreen video then esc video for me to enter chat
<ne0nlightz>  does anyone know how to fix the nvidia driver 177 problem? PLEASE answer =[
<zeke_> nightrid3r: what would cause HAL problems, my thumbdrives worked fine a few days ago, they would autmount, and an icon would appear on the desktop, and i could use the fle browser to view its contents
<whacked> nothing happens
<mactools> whacked: in a terminal use sudo  and a terminal editor, such as vi, nano, emacs
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: what is the problem ?
<mjbraun> So, for troubleshooting my problem getting my system to boot with the scsi jukebox attached, what should I be doing to diagnose the cause?
<mactools> whacked: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: whenever you install it, and reboot, you wont have a gui. but there may be some way to fix
<zeahok> how can i get my term more colorful in ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> zeke_ kernel update could do that but i have no problems and update my laptop today
<travmon69> _VIM_ check out live.twit.tv see if it works for you?
<_VIM_> travmon69: ah ok, well for 9.04 ask in #Ubuntu+1
<_VIM_> well im on 8.04
<mactools> zeahok: edit/uncomment lines in ~/bashrc  read it carefully, its in there.
<_VIM_> but sure hang on travmon69
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: ok could you do a dmesg | NVRM
<mactools> zeahok: sorry .bashrc
<tuxflavrdwafls> does anyone know the ubuntu equivilent of peer guardian?
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: what do you mean..? i havent installed them yet
<travmon69> _VIM_  stickam vid is down with a bug
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: I want check what is installed what dmesg is telling us
<zeahok> thanks a lot
<zeke_> nightrid3r:  yeah i updated too. and i'm on a laptop if it matters
<zeahok> ^_^
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: so where do i run this in a terminal
<ne0nlightz> ?
<mactools> zeahok: you can also edit the terminal default profile. basic adjustments. white on black etc.
<whacked> ok so now what
<nightrid3r> zeke_ running out of ideas
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: yes type : dmesg | grep NVRM
<whacked> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<whacked> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf nothing happeneed
<whacked> that the responce mactools
<mactools> whacked: edit what you like and ctrl+x saves it
<whacked> huh
<jp_sf> !moblock | tuxflavrdwafls
<ubottu> tuxflavrdwafls: info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<mbennette68> Hi, every since updating ubuntu hardy to  Linux version 2.6.24-23,
<mbennette68> my welcome login screen has shifted to the bottom right of the screen?
<whacked> this is retarded
<mbennette68> Is there any fix for this?
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: ok so no driver is installed
<zeke_> anyone else have any ideas? i need to put my star trek on my thumb drive so i can get laid
<whacked> it your idea not mine
<tuxflavrdwafls> jp_sf thanks
<zeke_> someone please helpthis nerd get laid
<_VIM_> travmon69: ok well i see a chat room, ummm i'm not sure what else im supposed to be seeing, im not familar with this site
<whacked> i dont even want grub
 * mactools facepalms, buh bye
<whacked> in case windows get corrupted somedat
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: nope not until i figure out if 177 will work or not...
<whacked> i wanted to chose OS with F8 option
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: ive installed ubuntu so many times for so many different reason and i want this to be my lsat
<ne0nlightz> last
<whacked> this is going nowhers
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: so if you are on 8.10 you could go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: and enable it from there
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: i know but if i install they might totally screw me over. or they might not. ive installed ubuntu at least 25 times, i want to know beforehand if it will work or not
<tonsofpcs> BearPerson: actually, thorn is a letter...
<tonsofpcs> err, wrong window
<whacked> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<whacked> Cannot open /dev/sda
<whacked> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<zeke_> anyone else want to help me make my thumbdrive work?? if i can't put my trek TASon their I can't bang this nerd chick
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: google 8.10 177 nvidia and youll see..
<travmon69> _VIM_ usually vid is up but flash error occurs no matter what.  it say enter chat click here but cannot click on it till i fullscreen then esc fullscreen then i can click then contiune
<zeke_> do it for sweet nerdy love!!!
<tuxflavrdwafls> whenever i search synaptic package manager for moblock nothing comes up.  Could someone help me with the repositories?  I think that is the problem, but dont know exactly what to add/change.  please and thanks
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: hum sure nvidia, but ok maybe you prefer to use the one from the website of nvidia it is 182 I think
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: ill try that...
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: one way I prefer is to use the synaptic version
<whacked> anyone explain
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: it is easy to install easy to remove
<Tbolt> can anyone help with a sound card problem ?, i have 8.10 installed on a Dell xps 420 with a Sigmatel (stac92xx) sound card, and i cant seem to get the "mic" input or the "line in" port to work. all the output ports work fine. also, both ports worked when it came from Dell with windows in it. any suggestions ?
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: is that waht you are looking for ?
<travmon69> _VIM_ can you click an enter chat or the login?
<whacked> cool
<_VIM_> travmon69: ah i dont even see "Enter Chat Here" button or link ... maybe me and you in the same situation now :/
<_VIM_> or do i have to register?
<whacked> thanks again for
<whacked> ?
<lepassive> when booting ubuntu gives me busybox after kinit no resume image . any help ??
<tsrk> how can i do "cat *" but including files in subdirectories?
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: ill use the website
<travmon69> _VIM_ it is a flash issue
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: how do i view my graphic card in ubuntu?
<_VIM_> travmon69: hmmm let me try Opera
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: I mean you can have problems the thigs with synaptic is that if your X is not working or whatever you could simply removed it with a sudo aptitude remove
<travmon69> _VIM_ tried every browser
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: you could type lspci \ grep nVidia
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: you could type lspci | grep nVidia
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: kay what driver version is in synaptic
<zeahok> would that be all right if a use intrepid(8.10) source list for hardy(8.04)?
<yeoj> I want to install phpbb3, however its saying its going to install mysql when i'd rather use postgres (already installed).
<yeoj> is there a use flag or somethign?
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: aptitude show nvidia-glx
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: what version are the synaptic drivers
<_VIM_> travmon69: yeah im not seeing it on Opera either and I have working FlaSh and Java ... I'll have to do some google searching to figure this one out. :/
<shumba> my USB drive is dead. on lsub can detect it. fdisk -l doesnt. TestDisk doesnt. How can I repair it?
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: 173 177 180 71 96
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: type aptitude show nvidia-glx
<travmon69> _VIM_ googled already
<ne0nlightz> No current or candidate version found for nvidia-glx
<ne0nlightz> Package: nvidia-glx
<ne0nlightz> State: not a real package
<ne0nlightz> Provided by: nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-177, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-71,
<ne0nlightz>              nvidia-glx-96
<FloodBot2> ne0nlightz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ne0nlightz> sorry D:
<zhjawe> plz help me,the power sound of my notebook is louder in Ubuntu than windows XP,Why is it.
<rdw200169> shumba, you could try scandisk from grc
<rdw200169> shumba, their software is designed for just that problem
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: the last one are the one available
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: so i should use synaptic or the site?
<zeke_> is there another channel where someon might be able to help? a hardware channel or something?
<lepassive> hello ?
<yeoj> hi there.
<rdw200169> shumba, whoops, i meant spinritte
<travmon69> _VIM_  i got aaudio @ http://twit.am/listen
<rdw200169> shumba, ***spinrite
<lepassive> when booting ubuntu gives me busybox after kinit no resume image . any help ??
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: well here on the ubuntu forum I would say use the synaptic if you are stuck somebody would be able to help you
<shumba> <rdw2001..> is that a windows utility?
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: which one do i dl do you know
<rdw200169> shumba, no, it's usually either a floppy (for old computers) or a very small .iso
<zeke_> i'm getting desperate here people
<rdw200169> shumba, it is the only software out there that can definitively tell you if your HDD is borked
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: it depends of your card you have I use 177 and I'm happy with it
<rdw200169> shumba, it *seems* that you have a hardware problem...
<travmon69> _VIM_ works on windows but i not going to use windose just for that
<whacked> hey thanks for screwing my PC up\
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: how do i figure out which to use
<rdw200169> shumba, have you tried switching USB cases, first?
<jkristheking> anyone here uses the bittorrent client named deluge 1.1.3 please PM me i need help compiling it.
<shumba> <rdw2001..> I think my USB, just the one, is gonged. All others are alright though
<jkristheking> if*
<rdw200169> shumba, b/c something that *can* happen is this: there may not be enough USB power to spin the drive... some usb ports put out more power than others
<whacked> so who can help me get windows back
<_VIM_> travmon69: hmmm yeah I dont blame you there :)
<ubuntu_> hello
<ne0nlightz> whacked: what made it go away
<travmon69> WACKED try supergrubdisk
<rdw200169> shumba, the inability for linux to see the drive (as a /dev/sd* ) can be something as simple as insufficient power or a bad usb case
<travmon69> _VIM_ hmmmm
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: I'm not sure
<jkristheking> can someone help me compile deluge 1.1.3 pleaese im getting errors!
<rdw200169> shumba, the best way to know for sure is plugging the drive directly to the Motherboard
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: drats.
<whacked> instruction from people that don't know what they are talking about
<travmon69> _VIM_ it flash
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: ill use website then...
<whacked> so pissed off
<Thurin1> jkristheking: You're doing it wrong.
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: your lspci might tells you
<whacked> linux is never going on my computer ever again
<Thurin1> jkristheking: Read the deluge documentation /INSTALL
<jkristheking> <Thurin1> how
<ubuntu_> how to use the  operation effect
<jrib> whacked: do you have a question?
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: ... what?
<ubuntu_> anyone tell me
<hlm> whacked, whats wrong?
<Thurin1> whacked: Why so bummed?
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: type lspci
<KaBarsEdge> whacked: aren't you on the wrong channel if you don't want to use Linux
<jkristheking> Thurin1 can i PM u?
<whacked> how to get my widows back
<shumba> rdw200169, i think u've a point with the power issue, although all others have been alright this particular one is a problem
<ikt> wow
<Thurin1> jkristheking: No, no you can't.
<travmon69> _VIM_ i been i long time ubuntu fourms helper first time here asking for hep
<hlm> whats the difference between splash and silent splash?
<ikt> whacked,  how did you get on irc?
<jrib> whacked: that's a bit vague.  When you installed ubuntu, did you overwrite windows or did you resize it?
<jkristheking> Thurin1: oh... ok
<Thurin1> jkristheking: Read the deluge documentation - it tells you everything, errors usually mean you are missing libraries. -- Get the libs and you'll be fine.
<whacked> grub has somehow tricked my HD with windows installed on it to load unbuntu instead
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: nope it just told me my card.
 * ikt crys
<Thurin1> jkristheking: Make sure to run 'make distclean' before you run the compile again.
<rdw200169> shumba, the problem is most prominent on laptops
<whacked> how can i correct this
<leftStanding> hi all, i'm hosting an installfest in a week and i'm wondering if there are any linux distros/howTos that explain the setup?
<jkristheking> Thurin1: so get all the stuff it lists? is there anyway to install it all at once instead of looking for it though repo's ?
<_VIM_> travmon69: hehe there's nothing wrong with that, I've been using Ubuntu off/on for about 2 years, And I still learn things new everyday in here
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: ill just use the site.........
<rdw200169> shumba, also, i find it useful when i have a lot of USB devices to use a POWERED USB hub.
<travmon69> _WACKED_ need to try supergrubdisk
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: if I remember correctly there is a program called Envy that detect your card
<Thurin1> whacked: You can't get your windows back if you deleted the partition. -- You should have proceeded slowly and read before you installed. --- Using the entire disks means that everything will be killed.
<whacked> and please someone help me that really know what to do ?
<alanbshepard70> How do I keep my screensaver from activating while watching fullscreen movies like on hulu.com and other sites?
<whacked> i didnt
<whacked> you assuming indivual
<jrib> !who | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jkristheking> Thurin1: ??
<zeke_> can anyone help my thumbdrive issues?
<Thurin1> jkristheking: You could always install it from synaptic - but no in general you're better off looking up the proper libraries to make sure the versions are correct
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: last time i used envy and installed drivers i had lost my ubuntu.
<Mike_92> I have a program made in Visual Basic 6 that loads a flash file from my computer, however for some reason when I try running it in WINE the swf won't load, can someone help?
<jkristheking> Thurin1: yeah i wanna install the latest version. not in repo's is very outdated
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: well yes usually envy is better for ATI card
<Thurin1> jkristheking: Ubuntu has rather old libraries (stable) and it could be that the newest deluge source is looking for newer libs, especially if you see errors like 1.10 => 2.019 blah
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: at least in my experience
<ne0nlightz> well ill use the site
<zeke_> i'm begging you people
<travmon69> _VIM_ i used ubuntu longer than you haha and i gettin help form you this is ubuntu best benifit!\
<Thurin1> jkristheking: So first you must make a list of the libs, download the libraries source - build the libraries and then build deluge.
<_VIM_> lol
<zeke_> is there someplace else i can go for help?
<rdw200169> shumba, my macbook (regardless of whether or not i use OSX or ubuntu) is notorious for USB power problems
<whacked> ok someone send me the link
<jkristheking> Thurin1: are you using deluge? if so do you know how to add it to the repo's?
<Thurin1> jkristheking: Remember to ./configure --prefix=/usr - or the libs may end up in /usr/local -- same with deluge.
<jkristheking> Thurin1: hmm there is a really easy way to install it ill link u it...
<travmon69> _VIM_ that what we get for using closed software
<Thurin1> jkristheking: The newest versions arent, and um the best way to get a nice new install quickly is to find a .deb package and install via dpkg, or Debi
<jkristheking> thurin1: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Installing/Source
<shumba> I am going to wait when linux can give us better utilities for resurrecting our dead usb's
<whacked> all i did was run a few restore commands for grub and now i cannot boot my windows which had its own HD
<Thurin1> jkristheking: I'm in cli.. I can't copy and paste.. I haven't installed GPM :D
<ne0nlightz> jp:sf: okay i cant get the website driversto install... so.. ill just getsome from synaptic
<_VIM_> travmon69:  i found something
<chu_> Hey, is there a channel that is more or less about laptop-support?
<travmon69> _VIM_ AKA adobe
<jp_sf> zeke_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<jkristheking> Thurin1: thats what im using and i looked for .deb and i can't find any new ones
<_VIM_> travmon69: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-November/061197.html
<jrib> whacked: if you want people to help you, you need to answer their questions.  You can't just talk to yourself in the channel, that won't accomplish anything.
<whacked> please someone help
<qcjn> hi, need help for transferring the photo's from my cellphone with bluetooth
<jkristheking> Thurin1: u can't click the link??
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: should i install 180 from synaptic? or 177.... which i dont think will work
<Thurin1> jkristheking: I'm not using any graphics
<Thurin1> :)
<hanasaki> anyone know why pidgin would be bringing up the "new IM to" dialog when the 'e' key is typed?
<jkristheking> Thurin1: ha, can i like email it to you or somthing?
<travmon69> _VIM_ kool  brb in a few!
<whacked> ok send me link for restoring grub please
<qcjn> it seem to be a problem with a key..or maybe password..but i ve tranferred photos before
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: I honnestly don't know what your card is, from the repo 180 is there as well 177, you could try first 177 but you seems not sure about it go for the 180
<whacked> however sent it last time
<jrib> !grub | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whacked> and
<_VIM_> travmon69: ok
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: accroding to ubuntu its 8200Geforce
<whacked> ok all i did was run a few command listed on this page and now i can no longer boot my windows
<jkristheking> Thurin1: ...?
<whacked> so how to undo
<Thurin1> jkristheking: You could, but you would have been done by now if you read the INSTALL file in your deluge source directory :)
<jp_sf> ne0nlightz: I have a 9300 and I use the 177 without a problem
<jrib> whacked: could you ever boot windows after installing ubuntu?
<whacked> yes
<Thurin1> jkristheking: Just go to the directory and read INSTALL/README
<whacked> i have windows on it own HD
<ne0nlightz> jp_sf: ill go for 180 and if it wont work ill use 177
<jkristheking> Thurin1: ok ill try that. thanks
<ne0nlightz> brb.
<Thurin1> whacked: Check your /boot/grub/menu.lst - make sure it's all in order
<jrib> whacked: if you are speaking to me, please use "jrib".  You were able to load windows through grub before/
<qcjn> something woth opex
<whacked> i have to 2 HD before i came here to get help  i had windows on one HD which i disconnected and then  connected the other HD to PC and installed Linux, then i reconnected HD with Windows but i had to goto into bios and change which HD to boot from day for linux or Windows, because grub would not show windows on list to boot,
<qcjn> obex
<qcjn> i can send files to my cell, but can t from my cell. And can't plugged them togheter ??
<jkristheking> whacked: google a grub loader fix
<whacked> so i goto this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub run a few commands now when i go into my Bios and chose the HD that windows is installed on Linux loads instaed now
<jrib> whacked: good luck with your issue.  night
<whacked> i do not fucking care about that
<whacked> i just want my windows back
<jrib> whacked: please watch your language
<DigitalKiwi> !wtf
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jkristheking> whacked: i once had that problem before i said screw windows. but google a grub loader and it will remove/fix windows boot and it will work once again
<whacked> i dont care
<whacked> i do not want linux
<jkristheking> whacked: me?
<DigitalKiwi> +b
<whacked> understand
<fred__> hi guys
<IndyGunFreak> well tats a relief
<jkristheking> whacked: im just trying to help you buddy... thats how i got my windows OS back and working
<whacked> so how to get back my windows
<redvamp128> whacked:  www,ultimatebootcd.com  which has super grub disk on it also and lots of tools
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: i just want to point out, that had you installed like a normal person, none of this would be an issue
<whacked> ok so focus how to get windows forget grub ok
<whacked> can you do that
<redvamp128> whacked:  www.ultimatebootcd.com
<jkristheking> redvamp128: exact one i used to fix my boot
<redvamp128> whacked lots of tools on that one
<jkristheking> wacked: sorry but your stupid. YOU need to REMOVE grub to get you windows boot WORKING AGIAIN
<redvamp128> Sorry about pouncing in on that one-- but whacked with that cd you can fix booting errrors and restore your windows boot.
<whacked> you just gave me a link with instructions i only tried a few, know you are telling me you dont have the no how to undo
<mzz> whacked: you cannot *uninstall* a bootloader. You can install a different one over the current one. So if you want to get rid of grub (and ubuntu) completely I'd ask ##windows for steps on reinstalling the windows boot loader (iirc the windows boot cd can do this)
<srid> hi there - my advanced mini dock from lenovo does not work. sound works, but display and USB does not work. any ideas?
<jkristheking> wacked: you simply can't undo grub loader.....
<srid> they work Vista, but not on Ubuntu and Windows XP
<whacked> i tried just a few things from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<srid> work on*
<mzz> whacked: alternatively you can reconfigure grub to chainload windows, but I don't know how best to do that with ubuntu's grub setup
<mzz> whacked: if you're trying to get rid of ubuntu and grub the link you just gave won't help, iirc.
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: all i did was give you a link...
<whacked> and now you are sending me other places to solve issue
<whacked> how lame
<mzz> whacked: that's because you changed your problem description.
<redvamp128> whacked: here is a good page explaining how grub works -- (and yes I know it is not a comunity link) grub page <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm>
<whacked> all i did was run a few commands listed
<nickrud> whacked, did you read and make sure you knew what those 'few commands' did?
<jkristheking> wacked: your lucky your getting help by us acting like this
<Leviathan> whacked: how about you learn how to operate grub and read it's config, and understand your hardware
<whacked> losers
<DigitalKiwi> this is why we can't have nice things
<chu_> ll
<Leviathan> LOL
<jkristheking> wacked: ok, fine have fun with your grub. and have fun getting windows back on your own
<chu_> Nice whacked. They're helping you, so you call them losers. Intelligent,
<Ryan_Chau> hey
<Ryan_Chau> does anyone know the command
<Ryan_Chau> to connect to the internet
<mzz> err, yeah, that kinda stops me from trying to help
<whacked> how about you figure it out smarty pannts
<Ryan_Chau> using ubuntu ?
<FloodBot2> Ryan_Chau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<travmon69> _VIM_ k me back need to grab a brew..  i looked @ the site it was 64 bit i use 32b  same same issue though. i guess it flash and not linux
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: it tends to just work automagically (provided your network hardware is detected and something is running dhcp, which is often the case)
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: what specifically isn't working?
<Ryan_Chau> well, it doesnt;' detect it
<nickrud> whacked, why not go afk for a bit, cool down, and come back when you're ready to explain what you did?
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: it doesn't detect what exactly?
<Ryan_Chau> i put in the eternet cable
<evilGUI> I have a question I just ran nmap to check for open ports on my server and after doing so I couldn't resolve any domain names for about 3 minutes what could this be?
<Ryan_Chau> and i turn on firefox
<whacked> grub> root (hdX,Y) grub> setup (hd0)
<Ryan_Chau> and it doesn't go to google
<whacked> that all i did
<Ryan_Chau> so i tried sudo pppoeconf
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I think earlier you said you were on jaunty -- try room #ubuntu+1
<evilGUI> I tried it again and the same thing happend
<whacked> and you cant tell me how to undo
<whacked> what a joke
<Ryan_Chau> and it told me it wasnt able to resolve the problem
<DigitalKiwi> with the X, Y? and not substitute numbers?
<Ryan_Chau> i was looking for something similar to ipconfig /renew or something that window uses
<evilGUI> Odd thing is this effect every machine on my network.
<nickrud> whacked, ok, that's good. It installed grub on .... well, I can but if you're gonna act a twit I'll help someone else. See ya.
<Ryan_Chau> it doesn't seem to detect my modem
<mzz> whacked: uninstalling a bootloader makes no sense, and you still haven't explained if you're trying to fix up grub or get rid of it (iirc you changed which you wanted halfway through)
<travmon69> _REDVAMP_  all linux issue
<whacked> really you more impressive every second
<redvamp128> whacked:  Yes you can get your windows back with the UltimatebootCd
<Ryan_Chau> it does detect that there is a wired connnection
<evilGUI> effects*
<Digitalcheffe> my cpu fans arn't running any ideas?
<evilGUI> Digitalcheffe: Check power?
<DARKGuy> open the PC
<DARKGuy> :P
<nickrud> whacked, come back in a couple hours when you've cooled down.
<Digitalcheffe> lol
<Digitalcheffe> Checked all the basics
<redvamp128> whacked:  Okay simple fix log into recovery console using the XP install Cd -- type two commands (fixmbr and fixboot) then should work using the MBR.
<cookie> hi
<chu_> hey cookie
<Leviathan> whacked: There is no undo, this is why you have to do your homework before doing such things
<DigitalKiwi> whacked is gone
<DARKGuy> homework is so 90's.
<deeejz> hey can someone help me with my wireless problem?:)
<DARKGuy> welcome to google
<DARKGuy> ^_^.
<Ryan_Chau> i did go to manually config, and i set it as DHCP that didn't work, and i set it back to roaming also
<travmon69> _redvam128_ all linux issue
<Ryan_Chau> i reset my modem a few times too, i'm on a DSL connection, doesn't require ppoe
<jp_sf> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<cianuro> Hola
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: if it does see the ethernet connection I'm not sure I can help without knowing what is supposed to happen after that (what kind of network you're connected to)
<Fireblazer> Hey!?!?
<cianuro> Hola
<cianuro> alguien que me entiendaaa
<chu_> Hey Fireblazer, ask away mate :)
<deeejz> HI i need help enabling my wireless, can anyone help me?
<whacked> ok i am ok]
 * mzz frowns
<Ryan_Chau> i don't know if it "sees" it how do I check? the networking icon on the taskbar says wired connection
<chu_> deeejz can you provide any information?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<deeejz> yeah haha sorry
<Ryan_Chau> but it isnt sending any data out or recieveing any
<jp_sf> !es | cianuro
<ubottu> cianuro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Fireblazer> I'm just playin' with Pidgin
<redvamp128> whacked:  ﻿Okay simple fix log into recovery console using the XP install Cd -- type two commands (fixmbr and fixboot) then should work using the MBR.
<Ryan_Chau> but when i plug the same wire into my pc, it works just fine.
<cianuro> Holaaa
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: that's probably sufficient. I'm a bit oldfashioned and would often look at the output from /sbin/ifconfig.
<jkristheking> Thurin1: if your still here i've givin up on the build. it keeps looping info which i can't make out. ill just use the previous version which crashed on me
<whacked> listen all i did was type in command this find /grub/stage1Using this information, set the root device (fill in X,Y with whatever the find command returned): grub> root (hdX,Y)Install Grub: grub> setup (hd0)
<Fireblazer> With support, should that be done in PM to avoid chat flood?
<redvamp128> whacked:  or download the ultimatebootcd (those are your two choices)
<Ryan_Chau> okay how do i do that?  (this is my first time touching linux) is it
<whacked> thats it
<Ryan_Chau> termnal, and i put in ifconfig ?
<nickrud> whacked, that's ok, now you just need to add windows to the grub boot.
<deeejz> ok dual booting vista and ubuntu, in vista i can connect to my router fine but in ubuntu my wireless is disabled, im running a compaq presario c700, right now im on ubuntu through a wired connection but i cant stay like this all the time
<Digitalcheffe> can someone point in me in ther right direction on how to get my cpu fan or work. Power ok, everything else looks fine
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ issue with all linux distro
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: /sbin/ifconfig (/sbin/ isn't on the normal search path for users)
<whacked> and know iam asking how to undo this      ?
<jkristheking> Wacked: listen to RED he knows what he's doing
<mzz> whacked: have you actually read what people in here have been telling you/
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: do you know what wireless device your laptop has?
<jasehelp> hello
<jkristheking> wacked: LISTEN TO RED. thats waht fixed mine...
<nickrud> whacked, do you want to have windows boot automatically, or be able to choose between windows and ubuntu at boot?
<deeejz> what do you mean what wireless device?
<Leviathan> whacked: There is no "undo"
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I have flash and that site works for me
<jkristheking> scew it im done helping this douche
<Guest> umm.. Hi?
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I have flash9 installed on 8.04.2
<Ryan_Chau> okay, but in short, it should auto detect once the wire is connected and configure to connect to the internet by itself?
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: ok.. you want to get on a wireless network, so you must have a wireless device
<cookie> whacked did you try ctrl+z?
<IndyGunFreak> jkristheking: lol, i came to that conclusiona LONG time ago
<Ryan_Chau> that is if i have a dsl modem and it is connected properly to the computer
<mzz> cookie: you're either mean or confused :P
<deeejz> yeah i have a netgear wireless router
<cookie> :)'
<jkristheking> indygunfreak: ha, he's not listening to anyone at all. so im done
<IndyGunFreak> jkristheking: yup..
<ZING> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280313325439
<whacked> troy@Whacked:~$ fixmbr
<whacked> bash: fixmbr: command not found
<whacked> troy@Whacked:~$
<Ryan_Chau> it should be able to configure which network adapter, i believe i only have one, but it shows two, and it should configure it?
<Digitalcheffe> can someone point in me in ther right direction on how to get my cpu fan or work. Power ok, everything else looks fine
<chu_> deeejz - Do you have ntdiswrapper (http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/)? We know your wireless works (on Vista), so we should just need to find the driver
<whacked> ok next
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ you got the click to enter chat button?
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: that depends on how normal the modem is. I'm pretty sure it should work for most of them.
<jkristheking> indygunfreak: hey do you use any bittorrent clients?
<nickrud> whacked, he said to boot the windows cd for those commands. Read back, answer my question about booting
<Ryan_Chau> what modems would cause the problem?
<deeejz> no i dont have that i take it i need that haha:P
<IndyGunFreak> jkristheking: transmission usually.. it works fine for me.
<redvamp128> whacked:  you didn't listen to me-- boot with the xp into the xp recovery console
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: I don't have enough experience with odd modems to answer that one.
<Guest> wow, i so should not be in here.
<jp_sf> IndyGunFreak, deeejz: presario c700 is atheros you will need madwifi
<chu_> Yeah, though that isn't everything, it's the starting point.
<mzz> Guest: why not? :)
<nickrud> Guestsure you should
<tsrk> how do I install cgi for apache?
<deeejz> how do i get madwifi?
<redvamp128> whacked:  the XP install cd -- choose the recovery mode option -- then choose the xp you want to sign into -- then type those commands.
<jkristheking> indyguyfreak: nah i used it before i don't like it cuz i have aLOT of torrents, im trying to compile deluge but it keeps looping on install
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: open a terimnal and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and then pastebin the results and give me the link
<Sarah> because im already lost.
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | deeejz
<ubottu> deeejz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<whacked> i dont care about linux right now i just want windows back ok
<Ryan_Chau> okay, and if i were to connect it to a router, it should also detect by itself?
<jkristheking> whacked: you need TO LISTEN TO PEOPLE
<nickrud> whacked, then redvamp128 's advice will do it quickly
<chu_> deeejz - http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/ ?
<Digitalcheffe> cpu fan not running , anyone have any ideas . power is on everything looks ok
<whacked> i aM TRYING
<jkristheking> wacked: i would say screw windows it sux :P
<IndyGunFreak> jkristheking: well, ther's a linux version of utorrent, which i've found is OK.. azereus gets good reviews, but i hate it... ktorrent...
<Fireblazer> Windows is ok-ish
<Fireblazer> Vista is the thing that sucks
<jkristheking> indyguyfreak: can i pm u?
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: if it runs dhcp (which is common) it should get an ip and the like from that automatically, yes.
<Guest25449> i agree
<jkristheking> same
<IndyGunFreak> jkristheking: sure
<IndyGunFreak> XP wasn't that bad, vista si a mess
<Fireblazer> Of course compared to linux, everything kinda falls short
<Guest25449> Question: help me really quick?
<mzz> Guest25449: just ask
<Fireblazer> Although OSX is cool
<nickrud> !ask | Guest25449
<ubottu> Guest25449: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ryan_Chau> okay, last question , should i leave it on DHCP, on the manual config, or should i leave it as roaming?
<chu_> Also, deeejaz, what version of Ubuntu, if you know?
<deeejz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119030/
<jp_sf> !ask | guest25449
<ubottu> guest25449: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mzz> heh
<mzz> Ryan_Chau: check what the system it works on ends up using
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: you currently have an internet connection on that machine?
<Guest25449> ok, cant get ubuntu boot thingy on laptop to connect to internet, how do i fix it, its not recognizing the router.
<nickrud> ubottu used to be better with repeated factoids
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deeejz> yeah a wired connection
<IndyGunFreak> !prefix | deeejz
<ubottu> deeejz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jp_sf> !echo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo
<whacked> can someone talk privately to me that can help
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: gimme a sec, i'll get you instructions to get that working
<jp_sf> nickrud: that's why don't know about echo
<whacked> scrolling is getting annoying
<Ryan_Chau> alright thanks
<Guest25449> somebody pm me please
<chu_> Thanks IndyGunFreak
<Fireblazer> brb
<deeejz> indy- thanks so much
<jp_sf> !pm | guest25449
<d2f> ck sandrabbw
<ubottu> guest25449: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ are you able to click to enter chat an it ask for user login ?
<Digitalcheffe> How do i get my cpu fan working. it has power and is connected
<deeejz> chu- if i download madwifi will that solve all my problems? haha
<redvamp128> travmon69:  it says user is not online
<chu_> I'm not sure, sorry deeejz, just reading a topic on the Ubuntu forums about your laptop actually. Are you running 8.04/8.10?
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: do not download madwifi for that device.. gimme a second
<redvamp128> travmon69:  you are talking about the live from later
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: and it doesn't kick in even if you put some load on the cpu, and it does work before ubuntu boots?
<deeejz> indy: haha ok
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<chu_> Gust25449, sorry I will help you in a minute.
<jp_sf> deeejz: most likely
<zeke> well i did some googling and its an automounting issue
<Fireblazer> gtg
<Fireblazer> Cyall later
<soreau> mzz: I really need to know..
<zeke> i restarted and i mounted it by hand
<deeejz> indy: im on 8.10
<cookie> anyone pretty comfortable with the exec() family in C? private chat? i have a few questions
<zeke> thanks anyway people
<soreau> mzz: The command to connect to the ineternet thing
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: ok, go to system/admin/hardware drivers
<zeke> now i can get laid by another nerd
<Digitalcheffe> mzz. nothing with putting load on it. let me reboot
<redvamp128> travmon69:  you are talking about this site http://live.twit.tv/
<mzz> soreau: what?
<qcjn> problem bluetooth obex ??
<deeejz> indy- aright im there
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ stickam issuse but bug is there when vid is up cant enter chat unless fullscreen teen esc to allow button to allow cliclk on
<whacked> ok i being nice here
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: (I'm wondering if this is hardware or software)
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: one more question, are you using 32bit, or 64bit?
<jp_sf> zeke_: datarecovery is usually your friend
<soreau> mzz: They said me a connect this ineternet for a download to package
<deeejz> 32
<chu_> According to the second post in this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625071), your wireless should work deeejz if you enable the restricted drivers in support center
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I get as far as it asking me for the email and password
<whacked> i am sure those 2 steps i did must be able to be undone
<Guest25449> Help me get ubuntu connected to internet, PM me
<jkristheking> anyone know how long it takes to compile deluge 1.1.3????
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: ok.. you should see an option there... "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards" right?
<srid> folks - is anyone using firefox PGO build in linux?
<nsadmin> Guest25449: pm doesn't work, ask here
<deeejz> indy: yes
<Guest25449> i did and i got run over
<soreau> mzz: and i need the commnd
<jim__> hello
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: highlight that one, and at the bottom, click deactivate... its gonna tell you you have to restart, but don't do it just yet, just click close.
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ so flash9 works for that first try?
<redvamp128> yes
<mzz> soreau: I have no idea what you're talking about
<deeejz> indy: there is no deactivate it just says activate
<soreau> mzz: plz hlp i luv u long time
<Digitalcheffe> mzz: i believe it to be software, stops running when the grub starts to load.get nothing what so ever after that
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<redvamp128> travmon69:  you should be able to uninstall your flash 10 and install 9 from packages for the hardy
<whacked> is some going to stop booting me anytime soon
<jp_sf> Guest25449: ok so you want to connect your computer to the internet right ? what does that mean you have a local network ? you want to plug it ? you want to configure your lan card your wifi card ?
<redvamp128> travmon69: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>
<jkristheking> ANYONE!!!, did anyone ever compile deluge 1.1.3?? i need help. it looks to me like it's looping on compile. please help me
<whacked> i am being kind
<whacked> so please stop messing with me
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ so where can i get flash9 for ubuntu 8.10 an 9.04?
<Brando753> hey how do you build a tarball ?
<redvamp128> travmon69:  pm?
<travmon69> sorry missed it
<Digitalcheffe> mzz. i tried to looking some stuff up on google but got mixed results. I see you got you hands full just pm me when you get a sec i will continue to look online
<jkristheking> can someone help me with deluge 1.1.3 it looks like it's looping on compile
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: not sure what's up with that, unless it's a laptop and you're missing some kernel support, but that'd be weird if this is a stock ubuntu kernel
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: doubt I can help, I don't really do laptops
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  ubuntuforums   travmon69
<RHorse> Brando753: first, get some tar.
<Brando753> get soome tar?
<mzz> jkristheking: I refuse to help if you're installing system-wide. If you're installing into your homedir (no "sudo" is being used) pastebin the compile log
<Digitalcheffe> its not a laptop , frankestein desktop
<Digitalcheffe> mzz, its not a laptop , frankestein desktop
<RHorse> Brando753: yes, some tar
<nsadmin> Guest25449: so what kind of network connection do you have
<mzz> jkristheking: (if it is looping ctrl+c it and pastebin the last few dozen lines)
<jkristheking> mzz: can i pm u?
<Brando753> what do you mean?
<toast> hi everyone. While I have been a linux user/admin and what not I am new to the install process to Ubunto. Seems fairly easy and strait forward. The real issue why my install failed may or may not have to do with a possible disk error but not sure. When I got to the partition of the drive, set up the root partion as ex3 and swap as 10-12% respectivly of the hard drive. I got the error of "the creation of swap space in partion
<Brando753> i have the file :D
<mzz> jkristheking: preferably not, just stay in here and make sure you mention my nick when talking to me
<jkristheking> mzz: it's gonna flood the chat if i don't pm
<mzz> toast: cut off at "swap space in partion"
<redvamp128> travmon69:  check your pm
<mzz> !pastebin | jkristheking
<ubottu> jkristheking: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RHorse> Brando753: tar --help
<jp_sf> jkristheking; pastebin is your friend otherwie aptitude show deluge-torrent show me a package
<toast> mzz, I know :)
<whacked> ok i really like some help
<nsadmin> Guest25449 if you want help with your net connection that's going to require two-way conversation
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ kool thanx i tryin but i a two finger typer
<Brando753> that was useless i just want to know how to compile it
<whacked> find /boot/grub/stage Using this information, set the root device (fill in X,Y with whatever the find command returned):
<mustangg> hey the chan.. Is there a way to specify the pasv option when mapping an ftp location through nautilus?
<Digitalcheffe> mzz, its not a laptop , frankestein desktop
<jkristheking> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119038/
<jkristheking> mzz: wait it finaly stoped.
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: not sure what's up then (hw sensors/fan control doing something weird is possible, but I don't know why it'd be doing that without you explicitly telling it to)
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I just privated you
<Monaro427> Hi. My sounds used to work fine but now I get this error message when I try to run a test: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 !". Any ideas how I can fix this without a reboot. I'm running 8.10 with all the latest fixes.
<Baatti> Hi, how can I completely disable compizconfig?
<whacked>  from the webpage that someone sent me i just did the following find /grub/stage1Using this information, set the root device (fill in X,Y with whatever the find command returned): grub> root (hdX,Y)Install Grub: grub> setup (hd0)Exit Grub: grub> quit
<whacked> thats all
<jkristheking> mzz: it took that long to compile? it was like 10 minutes
<travmon69> _vim_ thank for your help
<Digitalcheffe> mzz. i didn't tell it to do that. is there a file i can check config settings in? i will check bios
<Baatti> I've already done sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager and sudo apt-get autoremove... but my compiz settings are still active, even after a reboot
<Brando753> how do u compile a tar.bz2 file?
<jkristheking> whacked: im gonna pm you and tell u what to do and how to it it ok? do you accept my help?
<Tbolt> can anyone help with a sound card problem ?, i have 8.10 installed on a Dell xps 420 with a Sigmatel (stac92xx) sound card, and i cant seem to get the "mic" input or the "line in" port to work. all the output ports work fine. also, both ports worked when it came from Dell with windows in it. any suggestions ?
<mzz> jkristheking: 10 minutes is not excessively long for compiling a nontrivial package on a normal-ish system
<toast> so has ubunto failed to install because of some strange swap space issue ??
<whacked> yes please
<nsadmin> Brando753: a tar.bz2 can contain anything
<whacked> thank you
<soreau> Baatti: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Vis Effects>None
<redvamp128> travmon69:  did you get my pm?
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: not sure where ubuntu would have this.
<jkristheking> mzz: oh ok i've never really compiled
<Baatti> Brando753, first you need to unpack it... tar xvf filename
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  not yet waiting for the server
<toast> http://www.pastebin.ca/1339718
<Baatti> soreau thank you
<redvamp128> travmon69:  This is only for you-- Uninstall your Flash10 from Synaptic Package manager -- then grab the deb for 8.04. link is here http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.152.0ubuntu1~hardy1_i386.deb
<Brando753> well how do i compile a tar source file
<Digitalcheffe> mzz: great it might be awhile  comp being a pain
<wolter> Brando753, untar it first.
<Jare1> is netbook integrated into Intrepid Ibex?
<Brando753> then what?
<wolter> Brando753, you just have to right-click, extract here
<Jare1> like ubuntu-netbook-remix
<jp_sf> !compile | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Brando753> i extracted it
<redvamp128> travmon69:  then restart firefox -- That should fix your issue..
<wolter> Brando753, then read the readme
<wolter> or install
<jkristheking> c ya guys
<jkristheking> mzz: thank you for trying to help me!
<Tniffoc> Anybody know how to remove the FFox form Fiesty? I can't find it without just doing a manual un-install, which I would like to avoid.
<wolter> Brando753, you probbly will have to run ./condigure && make && make install
<toast> so what would cause the error of "the creation of swap space in pation #5 of scsi 1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed? this was just after I created the partion in a new ubunto install?
<whacked> king you there
<jkristheking> wacked: yea
<w_nicram> can someone tell me how and what runlevel to run in following: blockdev --setra 16384 /dev/sdb
<redvamp128> travmon69:  did you get that?
<mustangg> wondering if there's any way to reduce the units used to display progress by nautilus for file copy and such
<nellery> what's the terminal command to open up system monitor?
<Sjimmie> gnome-system-monitor
<Fireblazer> Anyone know a wifi card compatible with wireshark, kismet, etc.
<Fireblazer> ???
<jkristheking> stop kicking wacked please
<jkristheking> thank you
<Sjimmie> Fireblazer: google it
<nellery> is there any way to open up a terminal without access to the panel (gnome-panel) crashed
<usser> Fireblazer, intel 3945 with latest drivers from intrepid works for me
<Fireblazer> I did
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ unread messages 0
<Fireblazer> Didn't see anything
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I sent you a pm in chat
<Digitalcheffe> fireblazer: check this page out http://wiki.remote-exploit.org/index.php/Main_Page
<jkristheking> STOP KICKING WACKED
<jkristheking> THANK YOU!!!!!!!
<RHorse> nellery: CTL alt F1
<FloodBot2> jkristheking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n2diy> nellery: ctrl+alt+F2
<jkristheking> stfu im not flooding..
<chu_> Hey, is there a simple command line utility for changing network details? Like, for instance DHCP server etc? I have a feeling it assumes the address is 192.168.0.x where it is 192.168.2.x - I could be wrong though.
<redvamp128> jkristheking:  I think why you multiple ! it thinks it is a flood
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ i gonna look around to see
<n2diy> chu_: ifconfig
<RHorse> chu ifconfig iwconfig
<Digitalcheffe> fireblazer: specifically this page http://wiki.remote-exploit.org/index.php/HCL:Wireless
<chu_> Thanks
<jkristheking> redvamp128: ha i know, im just messing around
<keres> when installing xubuntu on a crappy laptop i get to the first dialog window, the mouse cursor changes depending on where it is in the dialog but the dialog is completely empty
<infomomo> Guys how to update the programs in my Application list after installing ???
<Fireblazer> kk
<redvamp128> travmon69:  Uninstall your flash 10 from Synaptic Package Manger
<Ne0n_Lightz> jp_sf: i got no gui on boot.
<infomomo> recently installed apps still missing
<redvamp128> travmon69:  then get the deb for 9 from this link http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.152.0ubuntu1~hardy1_i386.deb
<Fireblazer> gtg
<Fireblazer> bbl
<redvamp128> travmon69:  then restart firfox and it should then work
<Crayboff> alright, this flashing whenever I play a graphic intensive game is very, very annoying. is there a way to stop it without turning off my effects? when I do turn off the effects it doesn't blink
<Ne0n_Lightz> can someone help me? i dled my graphi card drivers on 8.10 and i have no gui on boot
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ you sent to travmon69?    hardy repo works ok for 8.10 an 9.04?
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I have heard it working for flash 9 on 8.10 but no word if it works on 9.10
<chu_> n2diy, so it would just be ifconfig netmask 192.168.2.10 (being the server's address)?
<n2diy> 9.04 is out already?
<chu_> Alpha
<kdorf> Does anyone know how I might go about getting GLX working in Xephyr? I have acceleration working fine in X now. Tried running Xephyr with -extension GLX, but every time I run a GL program it just fails with Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":10.0"
<keres> when installing xubuntu on a crappy laptop i get to the first dialog window, the mouse cursor changes depending on where it is in the dialog but the dialog is completely empty
<redvamp128> correction 9.04
<Ne0n_Lightz> can someone help me? i dled my graphi card drivers on 8.10 and i have no gui on boot
<Tniffoc> Can you file share with the hard drive if you boot off of a flash drive?
<n2diy> chu_: don't know, never setup a server, check man ifconfig?
<dee25> having trouble installing the adobe
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I have heard it working for 8.10 but no word yet if it will work in 9.04 (flash 9 that is)
<dee25> flash player
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ i check it and let you you know! thanks for the lin an help so far!
<RHorse> dee25, go to adobe site
<mustangg> Crayboff: using ATI ? others (me as well) get that too.. e.g http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930742
<Digitalcheffe> mzz: now my boot process hangs , couldn't get into bios. something about 8254 timer
<dee25> ok
<dee25> im on it
<chu_> Ha's actually how I reached the question (reading the man page), nevermind :)
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: what did you change?
<Finnish_> Can I transfer data via Remote Desktop Viewer?
<Crayboff> mustangg: yes, are there alternatives?
<DIFH-iceroot> RHorse: why should he go to the adobe site if the package is in the repos?
<RHorse> dee25: dl the gzip file for v. 10
<Digitalcheffe> nothing couldn't get into bios
<redvamp128> RHorse:  and dee25: just enable restirced and flash should be there in synaptic package manger (either 10 or 9 depending on distro)
<cookie> is there a law that prohibits forking children for fun
<meoblast001> does ubuntu use pthreads?
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: also, what's "something" (try photographing the screen since you probably can't copy/paste where it hangs)?
<tritium> cookie: stop that
<meoblast001> i'm compiling ffmpeg
<dee25> i have debian
<cookie> :(
<tritium> dee25: /j #debian
<mzz> meoblast001: probably, depending on what it actually means
<mustangg> Crayboff: so far the only thing I've found references a driver workaround but for a version of the driver I've not found
<computerMoney> Hello people, please help me to make my linksys wireless g adapter work with ubuntu
<cookie> like while(1){fork()}   isn't punishable is it?
<Digitalcheffe> mzz: hangs on the orange bar
<Crayboff> mustangg: crap, well did you get the workaround to work?
<tbwen> How do i boot windows xp? I can't seem to be able to get into it
<cybliss> !wireless | cookie
<ubottu> cookie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RHorse> !question > computerMoney
<ubottu> computerMoney, please see my private message
<Ne0n_Lightz> can someone help me? i dled my graphi card drivers on 8.10 and i have no gui on boot
<cookie> ?
<arghh2d2> computerMoney: ndiswrapper
<cybliss> sorry cookie...
<dee25> i have debian which file to dl for flash player
<dee25> tz or
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm setting up apache from repository and for some reason i can't get AuthUserFile to work, it seems to complete ignore it and i'm loading the right mod for it
<dee25> the deb
<computerMoney> Awesome argh thank you i will try it again
<cookie> haha I was like...  not the answer i expected :)
<tritium> dee25: this channel's stop is ubuntu support
<arghh2d2> ndisgtk if you want a gui frontend
<Kirsch> i'm using it in combination with dav_vn
<RHorse> computerMoney: what chipset?
<Kirsch> *dav_svn
<cybliss> cookie =) lol
<arghh2d2> ndisgtk if you want a gui frontend computerMoney
<mustangg> Crayboff: that's the problem. can't find that version and it is only a workaround, for which I have no details. plus my set does that even with compiz on the least effect level...
<n2diy> Ok, I just installed 8.04 on a test box, now I want to lock it down before going "live" with it. I want to install a root kit detector, and a firewall, suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: what chipset is your wireless device?
<arghh2d2> ralink
<arghh2d2> i bet
<computerMoney> Hmm, linksys wireless g
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: no....
<computerMoney> Atheros i believe
<arghh2d2> computerMoney: lsusb says?
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: open a terminal, and type "lspci" and see how it identifies your wireless device
<Crayboff> mustangg: augh! my computer ALWAYS finds a way to screw up in ways no one can fix
<RHorse> computerMoney: if it's atheros , you can prolly get it to work with cli tools
<IndyGunFreak> oh is it a usb device?.. i thougth he said internal
<arghh2d2> or lspci
<arghh2d2> im not sure
<usser> n2diy, its all there apparmor is your protection and ufw is a firewall
<computerMoney> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 13b1:0020 Linksys WUSB54GC 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
<mzz> Crayboff: still happens with compiz (desktop effects) off?
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: have fun... ;)
<mzz> ah, you already answered
<Crayboff> mzz: if i turn off all the effects it does not happen
<usser> n2diy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<RHorse> yea, ralink is a bitch
<InCrypto_work> u sure u have the right drivers installed ?
<InCrypto_work> i usually install em thru cli
<n2diy> usser: interesting, thanks.
<paragonc_> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 - and i can see my wireless network (which i turned off WEP) and i still cant connect
<mustangg> Crayboff: well what I found mentions v8.x something and ATI proprietary is now 9.1 but it still occurs fo me.. don't know what is going on with the other ati options.
<computerMoney> Ooh no. I haven't heard of cli.
<mzz> Crayboff: will get fixed eventually by dri2, afaik. I don't know how to speed that up without a time machine or spending money or your own time
<computerMoney> I tried to use my native chipset and couldn't get madwifi or ndiswrapper to work.
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: well whats your "native" chipset
<mzz> Crayboff: (I don't know about fglrx (the proprietary drivers))
<tritium> computerMoney: sure you have.  cli = command line interface
<redvamp128> dee25: If you are running ubuntu -- system - administration- software sources -check mark resticted and multiverse-- click close then open synaptic package manger -- Flash should then appear on the list.
<gaintsura> is there a way to save my marked changes in synaptic?
<mustangg> Crayboff: so I guess yeah, what mzz says.. :)
<dee25> nah man
<Crayboff> mzz: any place to keep track of progress on dri2?
<dee25> im not running ubuntu
<dee25> im running debian
<computerMoney> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: lmao, that device is easy to setup.
<computerMoney> Command line! I do have that up :)
<dee25> i asked the help in debian they were aint helping
<tritium> dee25: which is why you're asking in the wrong channel
<mzz> Crayboff: I've been finding some blog posts and git branches using google, but nothing particularly recent
<RHorse> dee25: dl the .gz file.
<mzz> Crayboff: (most of that is from late last year)
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Crayboff> :(
<deeejz> indy im back
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: ok
<redvamp128> travmon69:  any luck?
<DIFH-iceroot> dee25: join /debian  this is an ubuntu-channel
<dee25> im in the wrong channel somebody was just talking about windows lol
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: i assume it worked.
<computerMoney> I believe it is intrepid ibex, I updated recently.
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: open a terminal, "lsb_release -a".. no quotes
<alife> quick question, is there any easy way to check the compile time options used in the official php package?
<meoblast001> what must i do to get mov support in ffmpeg?
<alife> they aren't shown in the phpinfo page like other distro's i've used in the past
<InCrypto_work> alife : apt-cache
<Crayboff> well, umm, anyone know how to get my integrated mic to work, i have an inspiron 1521
<computerMoney> Yup 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: i take it it worked ok?
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: 32 or 64bit?
<deeejz> indy: aright so i rebooted and  the  wireless channels were threr, i clicked on my broadcast and entered my password, and then after about 10 seconds it asked for my password again, but there was already a password in there that was  32 chars long, ever time i clicked enter it woiuld bring the same window back up
<paragonc_> any ideas on what to do for the wifi card?
<paragonc_> i can see ath_pci
<computerMoney> It is a 64 bit computer using a 32 bit OS I believe.
<TiZ> I'm trying to extract a theme, and I get "An error occured while extracting files: (null)". What the heck does that even mean?!
<computerMoney> 64 bit blackens on install attempts
<computerMoney> even the canonical cd
<timedroid> Has anyone installed Ubuntu from an external hard drive? There only seems to be documentation about a flash drive
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: hmm, gimme a sec, lemme help computerMoney and we'll se if we can figure that out.
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: are you on the PC now?...
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ i just fin the dload  an install for 9.04 i gonna test it now if no go i gonna reboot to 8.10 then check i gonna let u know!  ps thanx
<computerMoney> Yes Sir
<felixsulla> Linux noob here, trying to install a program: http://www.reinteract.org/trac/wiki/GettingIt#Linux
<timedroid> I'm at the prepare partitions screen and just get a blank screen with devices/type/mount point/etc on top
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: go to system/admin/hardware drivers
<felixsulla> The git clone line works, but then I'm not sure where to run the ./autogen line from?
<deeejz> indy: well it asks for authentification key OR password, when i enter my password it seems like its connecting, then it brings up the authentification screen again with the 32 char password, when i erase that password and enter my ACTUAL password it acts like its connecting then says disconnected
<arghh2d2> tiz means you were unzipping an archive and an arror occured
<mzz> felixsulla: stuck where?
<Danny__> can some one give me some help
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: hmm.
<TiZ> arghh2d2: Don't get smart with me. :(
<felixsulla> It says to install with Checkinstall
<mzz> felixsulla: checkinstall is available, but I don't see a list of build-time dependencies you need to install
<Digitalcheffe> mzz: it was force a fsck  and now its getting all kinds of errors
<felixsulla> and it has a line starting with ./autogen, which I'm not sure where to run that?
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: did you go to hardware drivers?
<paragonc_> ath0 is listed in iwconfig
<Danny__> is there a key comble for linux that will open something up like taskmanager for windows
<computerMoney> "Support for 5xxx series of atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" is active and in use, "support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards" is not active.
<Digitalcheffe> mzz: asking if i want to ignore errors
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: ok, what all have you tried to get that device working?
<redvamp128> Danny__:  not quite a key combo - but system- administration - then system monitor - process tab
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: have you installed hte backport modules?
<felixsulla> mzz do you mean that Reinteract isnt available on Checkinstall?
<computerMoney> I have tried madwifi and ndiswrapper to no avail.
<computerMoney> I believe I had trouble installing madwifi, errors 1 and 2.
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: ok...
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: you usually don't
<paragonc_> i can see my AP
<paragonc_> i just cant connect
<mzz> felixsulla: no, checkinstall is available so those instructions should work
<RHorse> paragonc_: what encryption are you using?
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for gnome-settings-daemon?
<gaintsura> how do I save my packages with marked changes so I can close synaptic?
<mzz> felixsulla: if they don't that means you need to install a build-time dependency, and given the error message I can probably figure out which one
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, When I first boot up Ubuntu 8.10 there will be a list of routers in my wireless list, but mine is curiously absent. I can see 2 to 4 routers from neighbors, but mine will take 2 or 3 minutes to show up in the list. I'm a newbie and when i first got things going with Ubuntu I'm positive I made created this mess and I've just lived with the aggravation, but its time to get it fixed.
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: copy/paste this line in a terminal, then hit enter and put in your password...  sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<paragonc_> RHorse - i turned WEP off
<alife> InCrypto_work: do you have a specific apt-cache command to look at? im not seeing compile time options :/
<paragonc_> RHorse - so its an open access point
<felixsulla> bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<RHorse> paragonc_: so ur using an open router, correct?
<paragonc_> im online w/ my macbook - so i know the routers good
<computerMoney> IndyGunFreak: Was already current
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: if you're seeing networks, then the device is presumably set up correctly.. what encryption level is your network using?
<paragonc_> RHorse: Yes correct
<felixsulla> bash is saying I'm running it from teh wrong place isnt it?
<mustangg> so is there any way to tweak the file op progress/status of nautilus? I'm doing lots of large files on a slow wire and the progress is measured in GB but the speed can be measured in minutes-of-waiting
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: have you restarted since doing that?
<RHorse> paragonc_ ok.
<computerMoney> IndyGunFreak: I have not updated it since turning my computer on last.
<RHorse> paragonc_: type the following: sudo iwconfig essid YOUR_ESSID
<computerMoney> I believe I added that in a previous attempt.
<paragonc_> YOUR_ESSID is just the name of the AP right?
<RHorse> yes
<DIFH-iceroot> paragonc_: correct
<cookie> anyone know a good updated digital security book?
<timedroid> Also, is there any way to install a package from the live install CD?
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: you've probably blacklisted something in your fumbling through this....
<cookie> or even website
<paragonc_> RHorse: it says unknown command theRouter
<computerMoney> IndyGunFreak: Very possible during madwifi setup
<paragonc_> sudo iwconfig essid theRouter
<Quagmire> I think my router is set up as a Hidden Network and thats whats causing my router to not show up ...can anyone help me with this?
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i'm thinkin
<travmon69> _redvamp128_   all golden now  it was a flash 10 prob  flash 9  works a ok    THANK YOU!!!  now i not need to boot windows for my twit fix  lol
<deeejz> indy: its password protected..if that helps
<felixsulla> To use it, install the 'checkinstall' package on your distribution.
<IndyGunFreak> deeejz: can you log in to your router?
<paragonc_> RHorse: i modified it to sudo iwconfig ath0 essid theRotuer
<RHorse> paragonc_: sorry: the command is sudo iwconfig ath0 essid ESSID_NAME
<redvamp128> travmon69:  No problem-- but sometimes the latest ain't always the greatest
<paragonc_> ok - i did that
<RHorse> OK
<computerMoney> IndyGunFreak: Any suggestions where I might find my blacklist?
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: negative, sorry.
<paragonc_> i still cant ping out
<RHorse> paragonc_: are you using dhcp?
<paragonc_> it should be pulling an IP via DHCP yes
<Tbolt> need sound card  help, i have 8.10 x64, installed on a Dell xps 420 with a Sigmatel (stac92xx) sound card, and i cant seem to get the "mic" input or the "line in" port to work. all the output ports work fine. also, both ports worked when it came from Dell with windows in it. any suggestions ?
<computerMoney> IndyGunFreak: Thank you anyway. Would you suggest working on the usb linksys or native atheros?
<RHorse> paragonc_: ok type sudo dhclient ath0
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: the atheros, definitely.. honestly it should work to be truthful.
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: i have that device on 3 machines, it works perfectly
<alife> if im looking inside an ubuntu source package, could one tell me where to look for the debian rules file?
<hlm> I accidentally changed my resolution, and cant click the apply button to change it back, is there a way to change it through terminal?
<paragonc_> looks lisays DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for gnome-settings-daemon?
<computerMoney> IndyGunFreak: I understand it to involve the inability of my 64 bit computer to groove with 54 bit intrepid.
<paragonc_> doesnt look like it pulling down tho
<felixsulla> mzz you still there?
<namasamaran_> mpiiw ah !!
<computerMoney> 64*
<mzz> felixsulla: maybe!
<hlm> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bruenig> bullgard4: it is graphical, so you point and click
<Digitalcheffe> how do  i fix my mater boot record
<RHorse> paragonc_: not working?
<hlm> so no one can answer that?
<paragonc_> ok - "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<mzz> bullgard4: there may not be one (it's probably not recommended to run it directly, with it sitting in /usr/libexec/)
<IndyGunFreak> computerMoney: i wouldnm't think so, i have 2 64bit PC's, both run 32bit w/o issue
<hlm> seems like a simple question...
<mzz> hlm: try xrandr
<computerMoney> Ooooh
<bullgard4> bruenig: What is graphical?
<mzz> hlm: (xrandr -s 1280x1024, iirc)
<RHorse> paragonc_: ok, well, you can try another card or pulling out and replacing the card or ndiswrapper.
<hlm> thankyou
<hlm> I knew if I pushed it id get a response ;-)
<bruenig> bullgard4: point and click
<promet> tbolt have you tried alsa-mixer to make sure your mic channel is unmuted?
<paragonc_> RHorse - i dont have another card - so try switching the PCI slot?
<felixsulla> mzz Do you know where I need to run the ./autogen line from to get Checkinstall loaded on my Ub untu?
<Scunizi> hlm: still might not work though
<mzz> felixsulla: I think you have some things backwards
<RHorse> paragonc_: you can try that. Some folks have gotten good results from wicd.
<bullgard4> mzz: Even if it is not recommended to run it directly, this should be written in a manual.
<NoTownKasper> Dual Monitor running as seperate X screens because nvidia-settings won't let me select twinview (Multiple graphics cards probably) All I wanna know is how to move an application from one monitor to another...:(
<Chaorain> I know ubuntu has no viruses (still hard to belive compared to windows) but what about hackers?
<paragonc_> weird
<Tbolt> promet: yes i have checked it
<mzz> felixsulla: you only run the "make install" step under checkinstall. The configure and build steps run as "you" and do not depend on checkinstall at all
<Scunizi> hlm: if you type xrandr and see the list of current resolutions set for the system.. the one you want may not be there.
<mzz> bullgard4: perhaps (I actually do exactly that)
<hlm> ALL: thanks for the assistance, ive fixed it now
<travmon69> _redvamp128-  i hear that. that a 3 year old windows habit lol  ooh  better update it! lol    i read on ub forums about it an preach excatly that to freind about kernel updates that stopped friennnnds hardware from working. i said if it it works dont updare or keep the kernel for backup
<redvamp128> Chaorain:  Since this room is so busy -- please talk about that one in #ubuntu-offtopic room
<promet> tblot, also you may also want to check the file "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<felixsulla> So I need to load checkinstall somehow first, and do that command inside checkinstall?
<Quagmire> does anyone have any help for me on my issue?
<Chaorain> ty
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Digitalcheffe> I dont understand It was working fine a second ago now i get these DRDY ERR : ata1.00: status UNC stuf
<RHorse> paragonc_ you can try iwconfig ath0 mode managed essid UR_ESSID just for kicks.
<Digitalcheffe> some one have a fix for this or is my HD hosed
<bullgard4> bruenig: Where should I point and click?
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  foobar myself this time
<promet> tbolt, I've heard that adding this line "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" there and rebooting
<bruenig> bullgard4: on the buttons and widgets on the graphical user interface
<Scunizi> Quagmire:  missed it .. what's the question?
<redvamp128> travmon69:  To make sure that grub lets you choose by default -- comment out the hidemenu with #hidemenu in your menu.lst
<promet> also tbolt, are you using pulseaudio?
<paragonc_> then?
<Quagmire> one second and I'll repost it
<bullgard4> bruenig: My dear!
<Danny__> is there a force quit key combanation for ubuntu?
<redvamp128> travmon69:  that way should a kernel update fail you then you can choose the prior one.
<bruenig> bullgard4: are you trolling
<NoTownKasper> I have a small issue. Running a dual-monitor set up via two graphics cards, running dual X screens because Twinview isn't accessable. Is there a way to move an application window from one monitor to another?
<chu_> So, helping out Guest25449, who is running a Live version of Ubuntu on their laptop, but their Ubuntu install won't detect the network, I know what the detected IP should be,so I'm thinking it's just linking ifconfig with the network address... Do we run into problems trying to configure a network on a Live OS?
<Quagmire> When I first boot up Ubuntu 8.10 there will be a list of routers in my wireless list, but mine is curiously absent. I can see 2 to 4 routers from neighbors, but mine will take 2 or 3 minutes to show up in the list. I'm a newbie and when i first got things going with Ubuntu I'm positive I made created this mess and I've just lived with the aggravation, but its time to get it fixed.
<hajmola> what's the best program to use to have a XP virtual machine in Ibex?
<bruenig> !virtualization | hajmola
<ubottu> hajmola: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Tbolt> promet: using ALSA
<thomc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119054/
<DIFH-iceroot> hajmola: i like vbox but everyone will tell you another program
<Scunizi> NoTownKasper: xinerama.. google it.
<mzz> hajmola: I like vbox but my cpu is old
<NoTownKasper> I did, and tried to enable it, but on X restart, the option un-toggled itself.
<Cool_Nick> I need a newer version of iptables tehn what comes with 8.10...Having hard time finding a repository that gives a newer version then 1.4.0.  Anyone know of a good reposittory?
<hajmola> i want to be able to sync my winmo phone
<Danny__> is anyone answering
<RHorse> pargonc_ then the dhclient again.
<Quagmire>  I think my router is set up as a Hidden Network and thats whats causing my router to not show up
<DIFH-iceroot> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  i scared of of the grub folder!  i unplug my other hds  when i test a new os.  i had a bad experince with debian lenny a few hrs ago
<NoTownKasper> Scunizi: I tried enabling it, but on x restart, it was un-toggled once more, have repeated the process a couple times, with the same result.
<redvamp128> Danny__:  if the application is on the desktop there is the panel item force quit
<paragonc_> RHorse: ok - that didnt work
<Scunizi> Quagmire: if that's the case you might look and see if "broadcasting" is on.. that should make it show up faster
<paragonc_> RHorse: just swapped the card and rebooted
<RHorse> paragonc_: same result?
<hajmola> DIFH-iceroot, would vbox support USB devices?
<Danny__> i cant find a key combination for that still
<Quagmire> where do I find the "broadcast" switch
<Scunizi> NoTownKasper: two cards is problemmatic.. you need to look at hand configured xorg.conf files... sorry I don't have the expertise for this.
 * RHorse is away: I'm busy
<mustangg> is there a way to find out free space for a drive which is only available via ftp?
<NoTownKasper> Scunizi: eeewww....I was hoping you wouldn't say that. :(
<newb> Hello
<newb> Everybody.
<newb> :p
<Scunizi> Quagmire: once you log into your router typically under a wireless tab
<redvamp128> Danny__:  though the force log off key combination is ctl-alt-backspace
<alife> Do any repo's have a package of php 5.2.8?
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ i always use my BIOS to boot the os i want
<paragonc_> RHorse: swapping pci slots worked....
<Scunizi> NoTownKasper: much easier with one card with dual outputs.
 * paragonc_ just wasted 3 hours
<newb> ...
<paragonc_> RHorse: thanks for the help
<redvamp128> travmon69:  All the #hidemenu does is always display full grub choices
<NoTownKasper> Scunizi: If I had the money for a new card...I'd get one...but alas...I'm stuck with my two cards. :(
<mustangg> also, how can I use the super key _with_ a char key in a kb mapping?
<Quagmire> Scunizi, my winblows pc has no problem seeing the router immediatley
<RHorse> paragonc_ glad you got it finally.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for gnome-settings-daemon?
<Digitalcheffe> How to I get my machine to boot again. I keep getting DRDY ERR on ata1.00
<Danny__> does anyone here now if theres a force quit key combination for ubuntu
<Tbolt> promet: thanks for the suggestion, i'll try adding that entry to the "alsa-base"
<corey__> How much physical hard disk space does xubuntu require to function?
<Scunizi> Quagmire: once broadcasting is on and ubuntu see's it you can make it your "home" connection and then disable broadcasting.
<RHorse> Danny__: yes, the power button. Hold it down for 5 sec
<corey__> I want to run xubuntu on a CF card, but not sure which size of card I'll need
<mzz> RHorse: no magic sysrq key in the default kernel?
<Digitalcheffe> How to I get my machine to boot again. I keep getting DRDY ERR on ata1.00
<Quagmire> Scunizi, do we know that its not seeing it? I mean it does find it ...it just takes a little time
<NoTownKasper> Any xorg.conf ninjas with some free time? :(
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: try the drive in a different system to see if it's bad?
<hlm> need help! URGENT! screen is spinning on me in improper resolution after trying to change resolution and I cant remember the command!
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ i see the chocies in the grub what ever folder  but i never get it to work right?   saybon and opensuse mess it up like two years ago for me so now i only usde trhe one hd when i test them.  sucks that weay
<hanasaki> the tsclient applet has the password disabled for vnc clients.... how do I enable this so the password for the vncserver can be entered?
<hlm> only way to fix is with virtual console
<mzz> hlm: consider ctrl+alt+f1-ing out
<hlm> ctrl+alt+?
<alife> anyone know if i can get a package of php 5.2.8 anywhere yet? :(
<mzz> hlm: try running "DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=$HOME/.Xauthority xrandr" there
<hlm> FONE?
<mzz> hlm: ctrl+alt + function key one
<hlm> I can
<mzz> hlm: (next to the esc key)
<bullgard4> Digitalcheffe: Try to find out if there is an intermittent contact to your hard drive.
<hlm> but I need a command
<hlm> ctrl alt f1 brings me to a console
<Cool_Nick> Does anyone know of a repository that holds newer versions of programs then ubuntus default repository?
<Scunizi> Quagmire: may have something to do with the type of wireless card you have in ubuntu.. the generic drivers might not work "terrific" with it.
<mzz> hlm: good! if you can log in there, does the command I gave earlier give you output?
<Quagmire> Scunizi, I logged into my router and it already has SSID Enabled
<j-Li> g
<chu_> Hey, sorry to be impatient, but does anyone know anything about network settings on a Live version of Ubuntu? I would have used the Network Connections tool, but it's not available on the Live version.
<Phreakish> hey im on my ubuntu belkin f5d8053 working fine using ndiswrapper thnx for ur help
<hlm> mzz, I cant remember the cmd im a linux nub :(
<alife> *agrees with Cool_Nick*
<Quagmire> SSID Broadcast ....that is
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  supergrubdisk saves me everytime but maybe i will get smater than that soon i hope
<NoTownKasper> Cool_Nick: you'll probably have to go directly to the source, a.k.a the project website for whatever program you want.
<hanasaki> how do I set default applicaitons? specifically the vncviewer
<mzz> hlm: "DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=$HOME/.Xauthority xrandr" (without the quotes)
<paragonc_> RHorse: - i connected - but i still cant pull an IP
<Scunizi> Quagmire: I'm not much on wireless so I'm stuck at this piont
<chu_> System->Preferences-<Preferred Applications hanasaki?
<hlm> mzz, isnt there something easier, to change my resolution?
<Cool_Nick> NoTownKasper, I want iptables...all they have is tar.gz  hoping for alrady compiled
<redvamp128> travmon69:  You should actually look into www.ultimatebootcd.com -- it has supergrub disk on it but with other tools
<hanasaki> chu_:  thanks
<hlm> if I move my mouse my screen will start spinning
<NoTownKasper> Hrm...I don't bother with IP tables, moblock is all I need....sorry. :(
<mzz> hlm: I'm doing this commandline-based because I'm assuming you can't conveniently use the gui tools right now
<Quagmire> well how do I set my router as my Home network? Somebody has to know that one. .LOL
<hlm> I cant
<newb> Can i burn Ps2 games on Ubutu 8.4?
<chu_> I'm not sure if it's completely what you're after (I don't know what vnvcviewer is)
<mzz> hlm: I'll try to find the gui tool once we've fixed whatever state you're currently in
<newb> Sorry,I'm new to it.
<hlm> but theres got to be something simple
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ i got it but maybe it a older version?
<hanasaki> chu_:  nope.. no vncview option there... main thing is that tsclient applet will not let me enter a password
<NoTownKasper> I have a small issue. Running a dual-monitor set up via two graphics cards, running dual X screens because Twinview isn't accessable. Is there a way to move an application window from one monitor to another?
<hlm> right now im looking at a screen thats shaking
<redvamp128> travmon69:  it actually has the latest version availible
<mzz> hlm: "xrandr" is not *that* complicated. The DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=$HOME/.Xauthority mess is because you're running it outside of X now.
<bullgard4> chu_: Normally, your Ubuntu Live CD connects you automatically to the Internet. If this is not the case with you, analyze your dmesg.
<MTecknology> When will someone go through and wipe out all the ~ubuntumembers applications? That team really should be Restricted.... It just makes more sense.....
<newb> Please =\
<Phreakish> excuse me but i have a problem. xchat won't install because it's missing glib. Glib wont install because it's missing gettext. Gettext won't install because it's missing everything. What should I do?
<hlm> xrandr says cant open display
<mzz> Phreakish: huh? Just use aptitude/apt-get to install...
<TiZ> Hi. I installed Murrine SVN, and now I have white borders around my firefox entry fields. How do I fix this?
<hlm> Phreakish,  just install it through synaptice
<mzz> Phreakish: (you shouldn't need gettext to *run* glib, although you need it to install it)
<hlm> synaptics*
<mzz> Phreakish: what are you actually trying to do?
<Phreakish> sorry im a complete nube what do you mean by using aptitude
<chu_> bullgard4, I am actually using an install, but Guest25449 is using a Live version, and having troubles with their Network Settings
<sexcopter> does anyone know how to hide the server notices and motd's when pidgin launches (and irc accounts are enabled)?
<hlm> Danny__,  if you have something to say say it in the channel, where I can read it
<mzz> Phreakish: use the package manager (synaptic if you like gui tools) instead of installing by hand
<NoTownKasper> I have a small issue. Running a dual-monitor set up via two graphics cards, running dual X screens because Twinview isn't accessable. Is there a way to move an application window from one monitor to another? I've tried enabling xinerama and it failed...
<Danny__> how do i force quit a program
<TiZ> Hi. I installed Murrine SVN, and now I have white borders around my firefox entry fields. How do I fix this?
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ so you never listen or check leo laporte?  if it wasn't for him i i'd be saying Linux what's that?   that was 4 years ago!
<NoTownKasper> Phreakish: an example would be this command via the terminal 'apt-get install pidgin'
<bullgard4> chu_: The dmesg give a clue what might be wrong with the network settings.
<Phreakish> it doesn't show xchat in synaptic
<hlm> is it possible to change resolution with the recovery console?
<mzz> Phreakish: it did when I looked there a few days ago
<Quagmire> turn on your Force Quit program ...I say place it on your task b ar
<chu_> Thanks bullgard4
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I don't quite know what that is?
<mzz> Phreakish: I forgot the exact package name, but it was there (in a pretty stock hardy install, I doubt intrepid would be different)
<Phreakish> i'll try that
<Digitalcheffe> bullgard4: when plugged in to a windows machine using an adaptor it show as being healthy
<redvamp128> Danny__:  I did find this though haven't tried it yet Ultimate Edition Forum • View topic - Force quit key combination? <http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=27&amp;t=487>
<hlm> im termpted touse capslock...
<mzz> Phreakish: it's in universe
<Brack10> Upgraded to the latest nvidia drivers off their website, broke my Xserver....how can I roll back?
<NoTownKasper> Phreakish: Try this via the terminal 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<hlm> is it POSSIBLE to change RESOLUTION in RECOVERY CONSOLE?
<mzz> hlm: sorry, missed your reply because you omitted my nick
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ linux?  jk
<Digitalcheffe> bullgard4: although it wont let me access it . I dont know what linux uses for files sytems
<mzz> hlm: X *is* still running, right? Was that "can't open display" with or without mentioning DISPLAY=:0.0 on the commandline?
<travmon69> _redvamp128_     twit
<kmad> brack: try the fix X option in recov mode
<hlm> without
<hlm> is that display=:0.0 ?
<kernel09l> why some of sites shows only lines instead of whole sentence but fine in xp
<mzz> hlm: try with, and with XAUTHORITY=$HOME/.Xauthority too
<mzz> hlm: DISPLAY=:0.0 (case-sensitive)
<Crayboff> AUGH! why can't i stop amarok from starting at boot?
<hlm> ok, how do I do that command?
<Brack10> kmad:  that gets me into low graphics mode, so then I tried nvidia-xconfigure or whatever and that just breaks it again... I need to roll back the driver
<islan> dang, someone has my nick registered...
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  v check  leo laporte on google   he is a tech guy
<Zeeded> Crayboff: ok so heres what you do
<hlm> mzz, can u send it to me in a pm please?
<Crayboff> yes, zeeded?
<TiZ> Hi. I installed Murrine SVN, and now I have white borders around my firefox entry fields. How do I fix this?
<Digitalcheffe> bullgard4: i just went through this before and i remeber now this same machine did the same thing right after an update
<Phreakish> in terminal after i type apt-get install xchat' it just gives me >
<islan> oh ... apparently I registered ... a long time ago...?
<mzz> hlm: done, please reply in here if at all possible though
<hanasaki> how do you get tsclient to allow a password entry for vnc?  the password field is grayed out / locked
<Zeeded> Crayboff: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions then delete it from starting on start-up.
<mzz> islan: a freenode staffer can drop the account if it's been unused long enough
<nsadmin> Phreakish: then thats not all you typed
<Crayboff> zeeded, well the problem is that I can't find it in sessions
<islan> okay, so I'm trying to set up dual monitor support (nvidia driver), which is fine, except that my 2nd monitor can't get as high of a resolution as the other
<NoTownKasper> indeed.
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I don't want to join the site
<islan> and they are both the same type of monitor
<islan> can anybody advise me?
<Zeeded> Crayboff: Its not there? Hmmm
<NoTownKasper> Phreakish: sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-gnome installed it all just fine for me...So you're probably mistyping something somewhere.
<Crayboff> i, umm, for lack of a better term, lost the amarok session command
<islan> mzz: well I tried to log in, and it accepted my password, but I haven't been on here for a long time, and I don't recall ever registering
<Digitalcheffe> anyone have any suggestions?
<mzz> islan: apparently you did :)
<islan> mzz: I've been outta linux for the past 2 years :P
<kernel09l>  i got blank in some sites only pictures any idea...
<NoTownKasper> Phreakish: but, if you search in synaptic for xchat, it will show you all the packages there. I'm looking at them right now. lol
<islan> NoTownKasper: do I have to have xchat in that command?  cuz I just installed xchat-gnome and it seems to work fine
<mzz> islan: registration's "only" 17 weeks old...
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  by the way i live in New Brunswick Canada.     maybe that is why you don't know him    whre are you from?  country only ?
<bullgard4> Digitalcheffe: Your descriptions are too vague to get a clear picture of your computer's situation. Please try to observe and describe your situation more precisely. I cannot help with this state of affairs.
<redvamp128> travmon69:  right now all I see is loquacious,thirshift69, and callilliy chatting.
<Quagmire> I want to make my wireless router my Home Network, how do I do this?
<redvamp128> travmon69:  USA NC
<Phreakish> > apt-get install xchat'
<Phreakish> Reading package lists... Done
<Phreakish> Building dependency tree
<Phreakish> Reading state information... Done
<Phreakish> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<NoTownKasper> islan: I dunno, I was just being repetitive for the insurance sake. :D
<FloodBot2> Phreakish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phreakish> apt-get install xchat
<islan> NoTownKasper: ah
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for gnome-settings-daemon?
<computerMoney> Linksys usb wireless card sees networks
<computerMoney> cant connect
<nick> computerMoney: encrypted networks?
<islan> so can anyone tell me how to get higher resolution for a second monitor with nvidia settings?  the control panel wont let me
<Digitalcheffe> bullgard4: what do u suggest , it freezes on boot and then tries to run fsck and cycles through a bunch of errors
<computerMoney> nick: thank you, yes
<nick> computerMoney: wep, wpa?
<NoTownKasper> Phreakish: do me a favor, open up synaptic, click the search button, type in 'xchat' without the single-quotes and tell me what packages you see available.
<kapace_laptop> hello, im running dropbear with X11 forwarding, is there a way to connect to the local X server?
<islan> wep forever!
<nick> islan: not secure
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  those are two hot chicks  loq an callilly  i forgot i am fix fix now thanks to  you wait i gonna go an login   wait to see if you can see me there
<nsadmin> for some people... wep someday soon hopefully
<Phreakish> none
<Phreakish> i typed it in quickchat
<NoTownKasper> ...
<mzz> !universe | Phreakish
<ubottu> Phreakish: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<islan> nick:  it's just that it's letting one monitor get high resolution, but not the other, and they are the same type of monitor
 * islan scratches head
<mzz> Phreakish: it's in universe, which you may not have enabled. Please check.
<computerMoney> nick: iwlist scan does not report which kind
 * islan does more google searches
<bullgard4> Digitalcheffe: To me it appears as if your hard drive or connection to it is at fault. I suggest that an expert checks the hard drive (hardware).
<baber> hi
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I do see you on the list...
<mzz> Digitalcheffe: with your fan trouble it's possible something else in the system broke, so if at all possible I'd try the drive in a different system before deciding it's broken
 * RHorse is back (gone 00:18:58)
<nick> computerMoney: it should be iwlist <interface> scan (probably, iwlist rausb0 scan) and also try wicd, it works with realtek cards(linksys has realtek) and provides a nice gui to adjust it
<broken> maybe i should pick a different nick
<NoTownKasper> Phreakish: Allright, click on system>administration>software sources and makle sure all the 3rd party software sources are enabled as well as all the options under the 'Ubuntu software' tab.
<computerMoney> wlan0
<NoTownKasper> Phreakish: Then try searching synaptic again for xchat.
<baber> when i want type this command not work why? . cp /home/baber/Desktop/cccam/run_debug
<Digitalcheffe> bullgard4: what files system does ubuntu  run on . can windows read it as a secondary?
<islan> I actually don't want to mess with xorg now that they have all these new-fangled control frontends ...
<computerMoney> nick: unusual output "IE: Unknown: 000B57696C64205475726B6579" etc.
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  travmon69 is stuckamed mean stuck on the server  i i a alt account on stickam to let me in  travmon1
<NoTownKasper> I have a small issue. Running a dual-monitor set up via two graphics cards, running dual X screens because Twinview isn't accessable. Is there a way to move an application window from one monitor to another? I've tried enabling xinerama and it failed...
<nick> computerMoney: try installing "wicd"
<Crayboff> Alright, this is retarded, is there a way to manually edit the sessions? i can't find amarok in the gui
<islan> baber: wrong order, should be:  cp <item to copy> <destination>
<computerMoney> nick: thank you, one moment
<broken> NoTownCasper, try running them on the same video card
<NoTownKasper> broken: Not an option.
<broken> sadness
<redvamp128> Digitalcheffe:  Not deafultly but I think ubuntu can run on ext2 and ext3 and if anyone else knows any others please add them.
<islan> NoTownKasper: have you updated your graphics drivers?  you might be getting dual monitor that way
<computerMoney> nick: no such package found
<pur3> Hey there, people ?
<NoTownKasper> islan: Well, they're up to date acording to ubuntu...I haven't checked the actual nvidia site yet.
<jeeves> what causes distored sound on a fresh install on a Toshiba laptop
<broken> NoTownKasper, what kind of monitors and vid cards
<baber> islan: i used . except destination
<nick> NoTownKasper: even if they were on the same card, you can't move a window from one X server to another, if that's what you've mentioned
<redvamp128> Digitalcheffe:  Though windows partition manger can see the partition -- but can't read it.
<islan> baber: but you put . before cp, cp should be first
<nick> computerMoney: http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ see me now?  i give you some fame ok?
<islan> baber: destination is lasat
<islan> last*
<redvamp128> travmon69:  for non members videocams are turned off and I don't want to join
<Digitalcheffe> redvamp128: well the windows partion saw the the partions and read it as healthy
<bullgard4> Digitalcheffe: Ubuntu can run on several file systems. But as a default it uses the file system ext3. I believe the newest Windows version can read an ext3 filesystem.
<lianimator> why does lyx sometimes indent the first line, and sometimes not?
<anom01y> anyone here know why a particular wine app I run is able to display images in full screen in kde, but it fails to in xfce (only displays 50% of image then crashes). I have both xfce and kde installed on my ubuntu box.
<NoTownKasper> broken: Onboard GeForce 6100, listed as secondary into an emachines monitor of some variety, PCIe GeForce 8400 listed as primary into an Acer LCD monitor. I can post my xorg.conf if it would help. :D
<broken> yeah, that might
<baber> islan: i usewd this command cp /home/baber/Desktop/cccam/run_debug .  but not work
<hlm> okay, one step forward, improper resolution, but no rolling screen
<fxchip> So
<islan> baber: ah, okay, did it give you an error message?
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  vid is broken for tempory  if was working you can view an see chat without  login
<NoTownKasper> broken: http://pastebin.com/mcad6dd2
<computerMoney> nick: thank you I am installing this
<redvamp128> travmon69:  so at least now you can sign into the site-- so the change did work
<kebomix> hello , i have some character that dont appear in books http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6272/screenshotnp4.png , any solution 4 that ?
<hlm> need help changing display from terminal
<mrpockets> hi
<nick> computerMoney: you're wellcome
<mzz> hlm: did xrandr run?
<hlm> yes
<mrpockets> Trying to install virtualbox and it says theres no sutable module for running kernel found
<mrpockets> halp!
<hlm> mzz, xrandr runs
<mzz> hlm: did adding -s properxresolution to that change resolution?
<baber> islan: thanks it work
<timedroid> Anyone have any idea as to how to get wireless working on an Aspire One? I build the madwifi thing but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<hlm> mzz,  what is properxresolution?
<hlm> what do I replace with?
<mzz> hlm: I don't know. Something like 800x600
<mzz> hlm: I don't know what resolution you want to change to
<hlm> ok, then both parts
<hlm> 1024x768
<islan> baber: glad I could help
<hlm> done, last time I had bad results though
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  yes awsome  i gonna  say redvamp128 fix  the flash for linux  on the chat  ok  look at the chat to see ?
<kebomix> hello , i have some character that dont appear in books http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6272/screenshotnp4.png , any solution 4 that ?
<baber> islan: for copy a dir what option have to use?
<broken> NoTownKasper: what does the config look like currently
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  OK?
<broken> are the screens mirrored?
<Digitalcheffe> I give up , It's toast. it's twice now that this machine has gone to errors after a short life span
<NoTownKasper> No...it's running 2 X sessions, one per monitor. For example, right now I have a browser open in the primary and this IRC chat open in the other via pidgin. :D
<NoTownKasper> broken: No...it's running 2 X sessions, one per monitor. For example, right now I have a browser open in the primary and this IRC chat open in the other via pidgin. :D
<mzz> hlm: if that didn't fix it I need a better problem description
<islan> baber: cp -r
<broken> hmmm
<hlm> mzz, its all better now, I fixed it within the screen resolution dialog now too
<hlm> im away not ;-)
<computerMoney> nick: I am sorry. How do I open this program
<NoTownKasper> broken: I saw someone a minute ago say that moving applications from one X window to another isn't possible, sorry, but I missed the name. So apparetly, I need to work out how to get twinview working...or perhaps xinerama...dual monitors in linux is a little new to me.
<broken> try twinview first
<travmon69> _redvamp128_ is it ok?
<RHorse> computerMoney: I think it's tray.py
<Phreakish_> hey it worked
<Phreakish_> xchat running
<NoTownKasper> broken: Ok...any idea how to enable that when nvidia-settings doesn't even list it as a possible option?
<doc``> how do i partition stuff in ubuntu?
<Phreakish_> sweeet
<broken> you already have that option in your xorg.conf so that might be a good place to start
<mrpockets> Trying to install virtualbox and it says theres no sutable module for running kernel found
<nick> computerMoney: if you downloaded the "deb" file you can install it with the following command: "dpkg -i package_name"  (without the quotes of course :))
<Phreakish_> thnx for the help
<mzz> NoTownKasper: afaik twinview isn't meaningful on multiple cards, and xinerama *might* not work in the current x server. I think this is improving in the next one, I don't know what the state in the current one is.
<Phreakish_> it was in synaptic
<broken> ahh
<broken> good point
<FxChiP> I have an interesting observation for you all
<FxChiP> 1.) Under Windows, the nVidia card in this Alienware runs hella HOT
<FxChiP> Under Ubuntu Intrepid, it
<FxChiP> is running VERY COOL
<FloodBot2> FxChiP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FxChiP> 2.) It's getting two bars on the wireless card vs. Windows' less-than-one... over a more significant distance.
<computerMoney> RHorse: Thank you
<computerMoney> nick: I followed instructions involving synaptic
<broken> might just have to wait until the next release then
<mzz> FxChiP: weird, but yay!
 * InCrypto_work broke X
<InCrypto_work> :D
<NoTownKasper> broken: Meh...back to windoze I go then...
<broken> NoTownKasper, make sure you post this on the forums and try to request that option in the next release of xinerama
<NoTownKasper> broken: got a link?
<mzz> NoTownKasper: afaik it'll actually get fixed properly in the next minor version of randr (replacing xinerama). But you really should get confirmation from someone else, I'm no expert on this.
<mzz> NoTownKasper: perhaps ask #xorg
<nick> computerMoney: so?
<broken> woa hold up NoTownKasper
<broken> PM me
<looter> I'm trying to get screenlets (v.  0.1.2) to dock  onto a sidebar but its not working.  I can't get the screenlets to dock onto the sidebar.  I see the sidebar and the screenlets but they only seem to lay over top of it and not "dock" onto it.  any suggestions?
<computerMoney> nick: Sorry - I'm newb.
<travmon69> _redvamp128_   i thank you very much!!
<anom01y> anyone here know why a particular wine app I run is able to display images in full screen in kde, but it fails to in xfce (only displays 50% of image then crashes). I have both xfce and kde installed on my ubuntu box.
<mrpockets> Trying to install virtualbox and it says theres no sutable module for running kernel found
<mrpockets> halp!
<timbo__> hi all, would someone be able to help me with a mounting problem i am having???
<RHorse> timbo__: try #sex
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  ???
<dtchen> mrpockets: do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<redvamp128> yes travmon69:
<mrpockets> dtchen, i have no idea
<mrpockets> apt-get or should i search synaptic?
<chu_> Hi - I was told to use dmesg to diagnose any network problems earlier, well, according to the results of dmesg (http://paste.ubuntu.com/119071/) to activate wireless I need to download some Broadcom firmware. I don't have access to the internet currently with that computer (I'm actually helping someone out, they are running a Live version of Ubuntu, which makes the problem even more difficult?), what could the problem be? Wrong DNS server or something? If the c
<chu_> omputer is assuming the network will be on a 192.168.0.x network, but it is 192.168.2.x will that be a problem (I would say yes)
<redvamp128> travmon69:  you are welcome-- hope the site comes up for video soon.
<computerMoney> nick: it does not appear as though anything has changed
<donnyw> hey guys. I was wondering if anyone had some suggestions on getting my laptop's webcam working
<tyler_d> how can I perminently change the mtu on interface eth0
<travmon69> _redvamp128_  thank you!  i gave you credit in  the live.twit.tv chat room also  if you can see it?
<dtchen> mrpockets: please pastebin the precise error message
<InCrypto_work> xlite is givin me a headache
<tyler_d> so far I have added `iface eth0 inet dhcp` and below it mtu 1500
<InCrypto_work> ive configured my SIP proxy correctly
<InCrypto_work> but it wont work
<tyler_d> after restart it does not show the new mtu in ifconfig
<redvamp128> travmon69:  I closed out the window-- am reading an article now on a cat that finds cancer Cat alerts owner to lung cancer - UPI.com <http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/02/16/Cat_alerts_owner_to_lung_cancer/UPI-53671234788556/>
<chu_> Epic
<InCrypto_work> also my USB fone detects but i cannot hear no sound
<yow|laptop> donnyw - install cheese and see if it works, other than that, check the compatibility list for your cam
<mrpockets> http://pastebin.com/m3ac26bf5
<donnyw> alright, I'll give it a shot
<Quagmire> Guys is there another channel that might be able to help me get my wireless network question resolved?
<looter> I'm trying to get screenlets (v.  0.1.2) to dock  onto a sidebar but its not working.  I can't get the screenlets to dock onto the sidebar.  I see the sidebar and the screenlets but they only seem to lay over top of it and not "dock" onto it.  any suggestions?
<bullgard4> Kwitschibo: Wo findet man eine programmbeschreibung zu gnome-settings-daemon?
<dtchen> mrpockets: if you're using vbox from the Ubuntu repository, you need to use the version in -updates
<jeeves> has anyone found distorted sound in 8.1?  I just upgraded, and it's not pissing me off
<mrpockets> dtchen, what is -updates?
<vostibackle> so, I stupidly did 'compiz --replace' and then ctrl+z. anyway I can recover without just holding the power button down?
<Quagmire> well its great if its NOT ticking you off
<mrpockets> bullgard4, keine man sprechen Deutch heir
<bullgard4> !language jeeves
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language jeeves
<dtchen> mrpockets: are you using hardy *and* virtualbox from the hardy repository?
<mrpockets> yes
<jeeves> bullgard4, thanks
<bullgard4> !language | jeeves
<ubottu> jeeves: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dtchen> mrpockets: what's uname -r?
<donnyw> thanks yow|laptop. Webcam works well
<mrpockets> 2.6.24-22-generic
<Droopsta915> where can I get galagon for dosbox?
<dtchen> mrpockets: you should update to -23-generic in hardy-updates
<jeeves> has anyone found distorted sound in 8.1?  I just upgraded.
<dtchen> jeeves: please be more specific
<Al1_> Hello i've heard about a skype beta version that works with pulseaudio on hardy? is this true? if it is where can i find it?
<jeeves> dtchen, it's an Intel high def audio card, and the sound sounds like an input is being over driven.  even when all of the sliders are all the way down
<dtchen> jeeves: which mixer controls, though?
<taggie> #ubuntu+1
<RHorse> jeeves: it's a hw problem. I had it on a Toshiba sat once, but never on any other puter.
<yow|laptop> np donnyw
<RHorse> jeeves: does the puter use an external vol control?
<jeeves> RHorse, thanks.  just fixed it.  first (pre 8.10) I coulden't get it loud enough, now it distorts
<jeeves> dtchen, thanks again, fixed it!
<mrpockets> dtchen, this involves mroethan sudo apt-get upgrade yes?
<dtchen> mrpockets: yes, you need sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (not upgrade)
<harry_v> Hi everyone. I had tried to install ubunto on a old 933 mhz compaq and the swap partion errored out. I have the error and /var/log/messages in pastebin. http://www.pastebin.ca/1339702
<mrpockets> you're amazing
<harry_v> just trying to figure why it would fail on creating and formating swap
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for gnome-settings-daemon?
<spenser> Hi can anyone enlighten me on how to setup a branch of the linux kernel on a personal git server that keeps up to date with the latest mainline?
<mrpockets> bullgard4, you speak English natively?
<harry_v> he creation of swap space in partition #5 of SCSI 1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed  <- anyone seen this error before when installing ubunto?
<bullgard4> mrpockets: No.
<mrpockets> Deine English ist sehr besser als meine Deutsch :-p
<tyler_d> need to know where the package - exim4 exists? 64 bit version?
<lbs> who knows f-spot under ubuntu 8.10?
<lbs> why f-spot in ubuntu 8.10 doesn't have the feature of editing the picture?
<keisangi> hi there, i made my system to bypass gdm/kdm, i start in text mode, and then startx to get into graphical mode.. since i stopped  using gdm/kdm, i have no sound anymore ..
<harry_v> I may have found the issue. Could be the hard drive is to small for minimum install.
<keisangi> someone could help ?
<Aquina> lIs your sound subsystem installed correctly?
<usser> keisangi, you have to probably run alsa
<Aquina> (All necessary packets for it?)
<keisangi> when i use kdm or gdm, i have sound properly working, but when i use startx instead no more sound
<usser> keisangi, can u run alsamixer in terminal?
<nsadmin> keisangi: so, you're stuck with text-based configuration
<keisangi> usser, i try it now
<dtchen> keisangi: that's because gdm sources the scripts in the Xsession.d dir, whereas startx doesn't
<keisangi> $ alsa
<keisangi> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<usser> keisangi, try alsamixer
<spenser> Anyone know of a better place to ask the question I previously asked about setting up a kernel branch on my own server?
<dtchen> keisangi: i.e., if you use startx, you'll need to invoke `pulseaudio -D' by hand
<keisangi> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<nsadmin> keisangi: perhaps the drivers aren't inserted
<kriyas>  when i install apache2 through terminal, i get error message  ,how can i rectify in ubuntu
<keisangi> $ pulseaudio -D
<keisangi> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<usser> keisangi, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<dtchen> keisangi: that's fine; how's the sound?
<keisangi> usser, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start  seemed to work at least it didn't return any error, but still no sound
<nsadmin> keisangi: was it worth it to change things like this? on the other hand, this is a legitamate bug: if it doesn't work properly in text mode as it does in graphical mode, something is wrong and it should be reported as a bug
<keisangi> nsadmin, i think so
<gords> hi! i just installed kde on ubuntu8 hardy 2.6.24. how will i enable audio support? when i use headset it doesn't have a sound. i'm sure its working since i tested it a while ago.
<nsadmin> so, file a bug report
<keisangi> nsadmin, where should i do that?
<dtchen> keisangi: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, and tell me the url it generates
<keisangi> dtchen, i try
<nsadmin> by altering things the way you have, you have earned the opportunity to learn the answer to that yourself
<dtchen> keisangi: i.e., you need to save that script to your Desktop, then run it as bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<keisangi> dtchen, Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ee668994d5ef0c2e659651dc38e3b2017efb5f31
<harry_v> ubunto desktop will install fine on a compaq en 933 mhz 256 mb 20gig system right?
<harry_v> I mean, that should be fine. but its not in my case.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for gnome-settings-daemon?
<akdom> can someone point me to a PXE boot iso?
<usser> harry_v, could use a little more memory, it'll feel sluggish
<usser> harry_v, try xubuntu
<dtchen> keisangi: please ensure that your user is in the audio group
<usser> harry_v, or lxde
<alife> could anyone give me any help? i need php 4.5.8 compiled, and im at a loss for configuration options that will actually hold up under ubuntu
<keisangi> dtchen, i will verify now, but since it worked before i think it should be ok ?
<harry_v> usser, well it will not install. I hit the install wall when it halts on swap. I get this error   The creation of swap space in partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<harry_v> what isthe difference of xunbunto?
<harry_v> xubunto
<spenser> akdom:  Here you go the netboot.tar.gz in this folder you can change gutsy to intrepid or hardy if you'd like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<alife> anybody?
<dtchen> keisangi: (e.g., getent group audio|grep $USER>/dev/null)
<keisangi> dtchen, ok, i wasn't in audio group somehow .. now i added myself
<harry_v> usser, the budget of the employment office will not pay for it.
<homeskill> are you supposed to run ./configure and make as a non-root user and just 'make install' as a root?
<harry_v> home, both as root
<akdom> spenser: it contains just a plain Jane PXE iso?
<dtchen> keisangi: you'll need to log out and back in to effect that change
<harry_v> ./configure&&make clean&& make&&make install is what i use homeskill
<alife> has anyone compiled php 4.5.8 yet?
<keisangi> $ getent group audio|grep keisangi
<keisangi> audio:x:29:pulse,keisangi
<mattgyver83> In vista i can see my ubuntu machine in the network, though when i try to connect to it im asked for a user name and password, when i try my ubuntu login it doesnt work, any ideas?
<nsadmin> alife: isn't php after vers 5?
<keisangi> dtchen, ok i try, hopefully i'll be right back , with sound .. tnx for the help
<alife> nsadmin: whoops, i meant 5.2.8
<nsadmin> alife: have you tried?
<alife> nsadmin: yep, im having a hellova time getting the right compile options, even tried downloading the source for 5.2.6 official and getting the build options from there
<glacies_frost> I'm new to IRC. I'm not sure if I registered my nickname correctly
<kernel09l> why some sites show only lines any idea....
<nsadmin> glacies_frost: look at #freenode
<harry_v> I think Iwill stick with centos. no issues installing it same with fedora.
<keisangi> dtchen, still no sound :/
<dtchen> keisangi: please rerun the alsa-info.sh script
<sexcopter1> question regarding ftp... i'm using lftp, and moved some files from this computer to another (all on local network), and just realised i put them in the wrong place on the "remote" machine. Is it possible with lftp to move files from one place to another on a remote machine, or do i need to ssh into that machine to do it?
<keisangi> ok
<glacies_frost> nsadmin: Thank you
<vineeth_> hi
<glacies_frost> #freenode
<keisangi> dtchen, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0770721240e4c9fa2a015cb4f316c15f88f9b2c9
<vineeth_> pls help me to configure empathy
<alife> nsadmin: could you point me in the right direction to getting a good example set of compile options for ubuntu php?
<mrpockets> herrm
<mrpockets> broke some shit
<nsadmin> alife: look at 5.2.6's debian/rules
<vineeth_> i installed and adde acount but it not getting online
<vineeth_> any body pls help me
<alife> nsadmin: :( was just digging around in there, having problems with things not finding directories still, oh well, ty for the help :P
<nsadmin> alife: so you're not going to look there?
<dtchen> keisangi: please pastebin the output from `dmesg && cat /proc/interrupts'
<alife> nsadmin: no i'm continuing to look there, just getting alot of errors using config options in that file, not sure if its even worth using without the official package, too many things different?
<n2diy> Ok, I just installed 8.04 on a test box, now I want to lock it down before going "live" with it. I want to install a root kit detector, and a firewall, suggestions?
<nsadmin> from 5.2.6 to 5.2.8?
<keisangi> dtchen, http://rafb.net/p/f6ZaAt19.html
<alife> yea
<nsadmin> ok, maybe you should try the config options you see there, then try ./configure
<alife> aye, thats what i've been saying im trying and not getting far with ^^;
<nsadmin> if it fails, read the message, think about what it means, explore what that implies
<nsadmin> then see if you come to understand why that failure occurs
<nsadmin> because
<nsadmin> if you can, then maybe you can fix it and move on to the next one
<YankDownUnder> Failure occurs because we attempt the impossible.
<jkoltner> I have a question about optimizing SSD performance with Ubuntu... the guides suggest redirecting /tmp, /var/log, and /var/tmp to a RAM disk (tmpfs), but if you leave a system configured that way running over time, sooner or later won't you run out of RAM?
<akdom> can someone point me to a PXE boot iso?
<dtchen> keisangi: do you receive the same error with `amixer -Dhw:0'?
<nsadmin> I'm not all that willing to look at each step because it looks like neither are you
<alife> I completely understand the process, I was moreover curious as to wether there was a more pertinent set of compile options to check, but apparently this is the best trail, i'll follow it onward
<keisangi> dtchen, $ amixer -Dhw:0
<keisangi> amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: No such file or directory
<dtchen> keisangi: and you've logged out and back in after adding your current user to the audio group?
<keisangi> yes
<alife> I was not particularly looking for charity from you to clarify :/
<nsadmin> alife: use the compile options that you need and can support by installing anything needed during the build process
<alife> alright, i think ill just head out
<alife> thank you
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for gnome-settings-daemon?
<dtchen> keisangi: ok, let's reload the sound driver: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<dtchen> bullgard4: unfortunately, there isn't one; there is only the source code
<keisangi> dtchen, http://rafb.net/p/sH9CTU19.html
<dtchen> keisangi: ok, and now try: speaker-test -c2
<bullgard4> dtchen: Where is the sourcecode of it to be found? I'd like to have a look into it as a substitute for a manual.
<keisangi> dtchen, http://rafb.net/p/uvqt0U56.html
<mrpockets> soo
<mrpockets> oi
<dtchen> bullgard4: apt-get source gnome-settings-daemon
<kernel09l> why i can't read web pages as some portion of the page shows lines only and most of it pictures, pls. help
<dtchen> bullgard4: or, http://package-import.ubuntu.com/g/gnome-settings-daemon/
<kernel09l> nickrud, need ur help pls.
<islan> I keep on getting prompted to install nvidia drivers after I already installed one; should I be installing all of them?
<dtchen> keisangi: try `speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0'
<keisangi> dtchen, http://rafb.net/p/uFIcaG91.html
<nickrud> kernel09l, wassup? I'm around for a few
<topdawg> hi i am completely new to ubuntu like i installed it yesterday new. and im tryiing my hardest to learn this stuff. one of the programs i want to run says i need to update the kernel . i follow the instructions thinking i was doing the right thing on reboot i got an error unable to mount fs on block(0,0)
<topdawg> i installed with wubi if that makes a difference
<kernel09l> nickrud, thanks , some sites show lines only in some sections, but pictures are fine...
<dtchen> keisangi: is this symptom reproducible in a boot from the 8.10 desktop cd?
<progenitus> hi
<progenitus> i recently installed the nvidia 180.11 drivers
<nickrud> !wubi | topdawg you're more likely to get good help with wubi boot problems here
<ubottu> topdawg you're more likely to get good help with wubi boot problems here: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<progenitus> after this, my standby refuses to work
<progenitus> is it a known problem?
<nickrud> kernel09l, you mean with firefox?
<kernel09l> yes
<nickrud> no text, but something like dotted lines?
<kernel09l> nickrud, yes
<nickrud> kernel09l, did you just do an update by any chance?
<keisangi> dtchen, i wouldn't know, i'd have to try, but i would think  yes. because it's not the first time it happen. i prefer to start in text mode and then start X myself.. ieach time i do the modification to have the system behave like this, i have no more sound..   (#update-rc.d -f kdm remove)
<topdawg> ok thank u
<kernel09l> you mean update ubuntu
<nickrud> yes
<topdawg> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kernel09l> nickrud, it updated last nite....so i saw only 4 updates tonite
<keisangi> dtchen, or "#update-rc.d -f gdm remove" too
<kernel09l> yesterday was around 200 or more updates
<dtchen> keisangi: ok, i need to see the alsa-info.sh output when you've logged in via gdm/kdm
<keisangi> dtchen, ok, i reenable kdm, and run alsa-info.sh again.. i'll need to reboot, i'll brb
<bullgard4> dtchen: apt-get source gnome-settings-daemon did not work. I had to prefix it with 'sudo'.
<dtchen> bullgard4: what was pwd?
<progenitus> i recently installed the nvidia 180.11 drivers... and after this, my standby refuses to work on my dell vostro 1500 laptop. is it a known problem?
<SunnyDP> do we know how to add the "Fixedsys" font to ubuntu ?
<dtchen> progenitus: with that version of the driver, yes. it's fixed in 180.25+
<bullgard4> dtchen: I will not tell you my password.
<progenitus> thank you :D
<progenitus> are they on the repos?
<dtchen> bullgard4: `pwd', aka $CWD
<progenitus> or do i have to install the bins?
<teko> where are my 72 VIRGINS!?!?!?!??
<nickrud> kernel09l, ok, my first guesses are firefox, and possibly font caching. To repair font caching, run    sudo fc-cache --force  , log out and back in. check a known bad site
<kernel09l> nickrud, sure i'll do that...if still problem will bug you and thanks for your help.
<islan> in compiz, it says <Shift> <Super> to initiate .. what is "Super"?
<bullgard4> dtchen: '~$ echo $CWD' does not produce any output.
<dtchen> bullgard4: i.e., the directory you were in probably didn't allow your user write permissions. i presumed you were in a writeable directory for your user.
<keisangi> dtchen, i can confirm, i just rebooted and started through kdm, and i have sound working ..
<dtchen> keisangi: please rerun the alsa-info.sh script
<keisangi> i run alsa-info.sh
<keisangi> yes
<keisangi> dtchen, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=81c5676d76b079d927231f1d18c1dbaa1252c726
<jkoltner> I have a question about optimizing SSD performance with Ubuntu... the guides suggest redirecting /tmp, /var/log, and /var/tmp to a RAM disk (tmpfs), but if you leave a system configured that way running over time, sooner or later won't you run out of RAM?
<bullgard4> dtchen: Before I issued the command that you suggested I changed to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documentation
<nickrud> jkoltner, it's possible. /var/log pretty much maintains itself and the others generally won't get large. If you examine occasionally you shouldn't have any problems
<nickrud> jkoltner, just make sure your apps that generate large tmp files (like video) use tmp files in your home, for example
<tyler_d> bullgard4: what is that supposed to produce?
<bullgard4> tyler_d: I cannot see any use in your question.
<dtchen> bullgard4: right, /usr/src requires your user to be in the src group or be root
<dtchen> keisangi: ah, looks like a codec bug, then
<keisangi> dtchen, really ?
<tyler_d> bullgard4: alternately type `which "name of app"`
<num1fng> i need some help installing video drivers on a laptop with a ATI mobility M7
<dtchen> keisangi: i've seen it fairly rarely, and most of the time it *should* be worked around in the codec initialisation
<tyler_d> bullgard4: these values are user specific and located either within $HOME/.bashrc or $HOME/.bash_profile
<keisangi> dtchen, what could i do ? how come starting though kdm i do have sound working, and while starting in text mode i don't ? looks like something dooesn't gets started to me ?
<hioe> hey guys whats that extra package for virtual box called?
<tyler_d> bullgard4: upon altering these files you can reload them by typing `. $HOME/.bash_profile` or rc
<empiric> hi all i want to run visual basic in ubuntu any idea?
<tyler_d> bullgard4: note that `which typically will reference global variables not user variables.
<empiric> does wine support it?
<dtchen> keisangi: would really need to dig further; please file a bug report affecting the linux source package
<tyler_d> bullgard4: as for my question... curiousity
<jkoltner> nickrud: Thanks for the help
<keisangi> dtchen, where  should i file this bug ?
<keisangi> where (site) and in which category ?
<nickrud> jkoltner, mind you, I probably didn't think of all the ramifications, just the gross tip of them ;)
<jkoltner> nickrud: Years ago at school on shared Unix systems the standard operating procedure was to transfer large files to /tmp and compile them there since your home directory was limited to, e.g., 100MB!
<dtchen> keisangi: launchpad.net, the category is 'linux'
<dtchen> keisangi: (category -> source package)
<keisangi> dtchen, ok i try to do it
<keisangi> thanks for all the help
<Veratyr9> about to install a mac os on virtualbox, is there any way for linux to read dmg files or should i convert it (i converted it to iso but its no longer bootable)
<bullgard4> tyler_d: I presume you are thinking in another direction differing from my problem at hand. I cannot continue talking to you as I am busy in another channel yet. --  Thank you that you tried to help me.
<bullgard4> dtchen: Thank you very much for your help.
<Guest25449> hp invent screen
<rww> Veratyr9: According to Wikipedia, "In Linux, the file can be burned to cd/dvd using the program cdrecord or directly mounted to a mountpoint (e.g. mount -o loop,ro -t hfsplus imagefile.dmg /mnt/mountpoint)."
<tyler_d> bullgard4: fair enough.... communication being key... vague question but I took a stab at it... gl
<keisangi> dtchen, in launchpad, i logged, clicked on submit a bug, choosen ubuntu as distro, and then i can't see the package "source" you're speaking about ?
<xsever> hello everyone
<dtchen> keisangi: later, it will ask for the affected source package, just put `linux' there
<DoYouKnow> Hi. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m on ubuntu hardy heron, and I'm wondering how I can increase the resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024
<DoYouKnow> there is no option in the screen resolution area, but I can do this in windows
<tyler_d> anyone know where evolution logs to?
<islan> should I install multiple nvidia drivers since ubuntu keeps bugging me about them?  I already have the recommended one installed
<keisangi> dtchen, ok, but then here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<keisangi> what do i put ?
<keisangi> package ?
<mimaki> hi... where can i find a guide bout creating a shell server?
<keisangi> project ?
<Veratyr9> rww: oh yea, totally slipped my mind you can mount things besides iso.  guess i have a one track mind, thanks
<ntnhan> anyone knows how to run qemu accelerator on Hardy? I installed 2 packages kqemu-common and kqemu-sources, but qemu runs very slow
<DoYouKnow> any ideas on how I can crank up the resolution on ubuntu?
<DoYouKnow> like it is in windows?
<dtchen> keisangi: choose 'linux' for the Package
<keisangi> dtchen, ok
<dtchen> keisangi: if you want to be more specific, you can choose linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<DoYouKnow> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 768, maximum 1280 x 1200
<DoYouKnow> is the output of xrandr
<ashlessburn> system>prefrences>screen resolution
<DoYouKnow> it doesn't show up there
<ashlessburn> u have the right driver picked?
<DoYouKnow> yeah
<DoYouKnow> xrandr shows 1280x1200 as the max, but there is nothing like that in screen resolution
<DoYouKnow> can I edit xorg.conf? and will it work?
<homeskill> sound stopped working on my ubuntu laptop. i was able to hear sound while watchin videos. i think it got messed up after i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but im not sure. any ideas?
<DoYouKnow> I'm going to be back in a second
<DoYouKnow> I'll see if this setting works
<sexcopter1> homeskill: have you opened the volume mixer (double click the speaker icon, not single click) and checked all the relevant sliders are off the bottom? also there may be more than one device to check there...
<homeskill> my sound isnt muted and ubuntu sees that i have a soundcard plus alsa.
<The_Rebel> is it possible to shadow an NX session with compiz running?
<homeskill> sexcopter the sliders are up
<homeskill> and i tried both sound devices it lists
<keisangi> dtchen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/330402
<DoYouKnow> that didn't work
<sexcopter1> homeskill: hmm, i'm probably not going to be able ot help you then, but one other thing to look at is system -> prefs -> sound
<DoYouKnow> I tried editing xorg.conf to manually change my resolution. no effect in ubuntu hardy heron
<DoYouKnow> is there a more manual way of changing the resolution in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> DoYouKnow: It depends what changes you make. What did you add?
<DoYouKnow> I added a display section
<DoYouKnow> with the 1280x1024 part, so that I can run higher resolutions like windows
<DoYouKnow> m$ windows
<sheldonh> how can i get affix support working in spell checking in openoffice, xchat, firefox, evolution etc? in Language Support, my default language is "English (South Africa)". my spelling-related package list is available at http://pastie.org/391480.txt
<IntuitiveNipple> DoYouKnow: Did you add a Monitor section declaring the frequencies the display can support? Usually that is the reason that resolutions are limited.
<DoYouKnow> IntuitiveNipple: this is a laptop
<DoYouKnow> IntuitiveNipple: what does screen resolutions do when it needs to change the resolution?
<DoYouKnow> does it go into xorg.conf?
<chx> I have searched the forums but cant find the answer. Is there a deb for the new Sun Java or should i just go with the Sun installer?
<IntuitiveNipple> DoYouKnow: It depends on whether the system can get accurate information from EDID mostly.
<DoYouKnow> IntuitiveNipple: edid?
<IntuitiveNipple> chx: *which* new Sun Java?
<chx> which? Sun Java 6 upgrade 12
<DoYouKnow> IntuitiveNipple: well, that command I posted earlier reports higher resolutions as being available
<DoYouKnow> IntuitiveNipple: I'm trying to switch my monitor to those higher resolutions
<ENERGIZE> hello i got frostwire installed on ubuntu but it doesnt start up
<chx> it's said to have x64 browser plguin.
<homeskill> sound stopped working for me. i went into sound prefs and click 'test' on 'sound playback: autodetect' and it says 'audiotestsrc wav=sin freq=5122 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused' any ideas?
<chx> that'd be warmly welcome.
<IntuitiveNipple> DoYouKnow: That sounds promising. What video chipset is it? Are you using a proprietary driver or an open-source driver? Which one?
<sheldonh> interestingly, aspell works perfectly, understanding words like participants. but affix support is broken in all the gnomish apps
<jeeves> how can I import my e-mail?  I used the "backup" function on evouilition, and it now won't re-import it
<IntuitiveNipple> chx: Oh they've finally got around to it have they?
<chx> yes
<chx> finally.
<ENERGIZE> what is the best app for ubuntu
<chx> erm
<homeskill> ENERGIZE find
<chx> Update 12
<chx> sorry.
<sakhi> whats the alien syntax/command used to convert all rpm to deb
<DoYouKnow> IntuitiveNipple: open source driver
<chx> anyways, i presume 9.04 will be the first really usuable x64 on desktop
<jeeves> how do I get evoulition to re-import my settings from a backup file?
<IntuitiveNipple> chx: I don't think it'll be back-ported and I'm not aware of a package for Jaunty either. I've found OpenJDK to do the job well on 64-bit
<ENERGIZE> its called find
<IntuitiveNipple> chx: I've been using 64-bit since Gutsy with few issues.
<jeeves> anyone on this e-mail issue?
<dtchen> keisangi: thatks
<dtchen> keisangi: thanks*
<keisangi> dtchen, tnx to you :)
<chx> I am using Hardy and it's fine
<ENERGIZE> how do you get frostwire to work
<chx> however, the lack of a java plugin sometimes make my life a bit harder
<chx> but no probs, i have four machines lying around, so i am banking on laptop
<chx> not a biggie.
<IntuitiveNipple> chx: Yes, Hardy is very stable on 64-bit... I used the OpenJDK on it and that has a working java plugin
<chx> IntuitiveNipple: apt-get install what?
<vigo> chx: I agree, I have used the Sun 'kit' or whatever, but the stable ones that are known to work with the kerenel are always better, unless you want to improve it,,which is always welcomed. long as the GPL/GNU and whatnot licenses are followed
<DoYouKnow> IntuitiveNipple: I just want compiz to work on this system with high resolution
<DoYouKnow> I'm getting a new pc soon, I thought I'd give the linux thing one last shot with this one
<DoYouKnow> *new laptop
<DoYouKnow> but I've tried doing this before without success
<cfedde> DoYouKnow: you have the non free drivers for your video card?
<DoYouKnow> no, the free drivers
<DoYouKnow> this is an radeon xpress 200m
<DoYouKnow> ati
<DoYouKnow> the nonfree ones won't work with compiz afaik
<Rinderwahn> hey guys how do I boot linux again after I've just installed windows 7 on a seperate partition? I believe I have to reinstall grub but IDK
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: they do, just poorly just like everything fglrx does
<cfedde> they're labled ati/amd proprietary fglrx graphics driver in the hardware drivers dialog from the admin menu.
<homeskill> my sound works now that i've rebooted. weird
<nsadmin> Rinderwahn what happens when you try to boot
<homeskill> what is this windows :P
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: compiz is working now?
<DoYouKnow> yeah, crdlb
<Rinderwahn> it boots straight to windows nsadmin
<DoYouKnow> should compiz work automatically if I install fglrx?
<nsadmin> where did you install grub to
<jeeves> how do I reimport my evoulation e-mail from a backup?
<DoYouKnow> will it automatically insteall the right environment?
<bastid_raZor> !grub > Rinderwahn
<ubottu> Rinderwahn, please see my private message
<Rinderwahn> nsadmin: IDk default location?
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: yes
<DoYouKnow> ok, I'll try that
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: did you try using xrandr to switch the resolution?
<DoYouKnow> crdlb: xandr can switch too?
<nsadmin> not sure what that would be... different people have different hardware... you'll have to find otu
<cfedde> the default xorg drivers might not beable to drive the ati card in high res.
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: yes
<crdlb> that's essentially what the screen resolution panel uses
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: try: xrandr -s WWWWxHHHH with the resolution you want
<Netcowboy> hello, I was tryn Kde lastnite so I did apt-get kubuntu-kd4-desktop , then I removed it but when I boot i still get the Kubunu word instead of Ubuntu , how to fix that ?
<DoYouKnow> oh, it didn't work... the modes listed aren't near the maximum
<DoYouKnow> why is that?
<Netcowboy> install *
<KoKoZ> Fuck Candolisa Rise, Fuck Bush, Fuck Obama, Fuck stupid fat americans!
<J-_> I guess my highlights work. lol :D
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: so 'xrandr' doesn't show the highest resolution?
<DoYouKnow> crdlb: no
<nickrud> so do mine :)
<DoYouKnow> crdlb: xrandr shows Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 768, maximum 1280 x 1200
<olskolirc> how do I 'ls' just to see the hidden files and not every file and directory?
<DoYouKnow> but it's not listed in the modes
<DoYouKnow> 1280x1200 isn't listed in the modes, which are below that
<empiric> guys any one work on visual basic on ubuntu with wine
<DoYouKnow> I'm going to try fglrx
<nsadmin> olskolirc how do you know what a hidden file is?
<crdlb> DoYouKnow: 1280x1200 would be a rather odd resolution, wouldn't it?
<plazia> I think it would be more even than odd.
<olskolirc> any file that has a . in front of it nsadmin  will not show up....those are hidden files.  If you type: ls -a you will see all your files visible and hidden.  I just want to see the hidden files with ls so that woulld be ls and what?
<gords> hi! i'm using ubuntu8 hardy 2.4.24.  when i install/build gspca driver i gat this error:  FATAL you need to install the Kernel Source for your running kernel.
<olskolirc> nsadmin,
<gords> any ideas?
<nsadmin> olskolirc how would you see (for example) all files endging in .gz
<plazia> gords, i think that means you need to install the kernel-source package for the kernel version you are running.
<olskolirc> nsadmin, im not looking for -l either
<gords> plazia, im using kernel 2.6.24, so you mean apt-get install kernel-source
<plazia> in some cases that might be apt-get install linux-source-2.6.27
<plazia> gords, I guess so
<olskolirc> just the hidden files nsadmin or you don't know..if you don't know, move on im not up for newbie challanges
<nsadmin> olskolirc: oh, if that's the case... man ls
<Cotowar> hey, is usser in here?
<olskolirc> im there but I dont see it.....i might be over looking something
<nsadmin> then answer the question
<BWS> hello,
<olskolirc> move nsadmin
<BWS> I need a bit of help.
<BWS> I remember a long time ago I found a script/php program/perl that would take a mbox file
<jp_sf> !ask | BWS
<ubottu> BWS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cotowar> does anyone know the syntax for running mp3rename recursively on a directory?
<BWS> I remember a long time ago I found a script/php program/perl that would take a mbox file and make it accessible on the web threaded. I forgot what its called now.. does anyone know/
<xsever> i have ubuntu 8.04 installed on one HD and XP Pro on another   the ubuntu one is Master while the XP one is slave. if the Ubuntu HD is plugged alone, it works fine. Once i plug the XP Pro as slave, i get DIsk boot Failure
<nsadmin> perhaps what you need to understand is filename globbing, which is something the shell does
<xsever> can anyone help with this?
<Cotowar> i need to rename some files based on id3 tags
<jelly-bean1> what's the best torrent app right now for gnome?
<RussM> olskolirc, I'm confused, what are you  trying to do?
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: You want to list just 'dot' files in a directory?
<Cotowar> im not quite sure how to do it
<Cotowar> and for torrents I use Vuze
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: ls -ad .[^.]*
<xsever> anyone?
<Cotowar> jelly-bean, did you get that?
<jelly-bean1> Cotowar: i have an old version of Azureus that is buggy. is that stand-alone? or package management now?
<olskolirc> woww thank IntuitiveNipple
<RussM> olskolirc, I'd go w/ IntuitiveNipple's command, unless you're trying to avoid directories, too.
<xsever> no helo
<Cotowar> Vuse is the newest edition, i got it out of package management Add/Remove
<xsever> help
<KevDog> kismet help please!
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: Also, you could do find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '.*'
<olskolirc> got it IntuitiveNipple thanks
<Cotowar> I would try completely removing Azureus in synaptic, then installing with a sudo aptitude install vuze
<RussM> IntuitiveNipple, Hey, stop lookin' at my buffer! ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> RussM: That one -  ls -ad .[^.]*  - does avoid sub-directories (using the -d)
<olskolirc> YEAHH THATS THE ONE IntuitiveNipple (thumbs up)
<RussM> IntuitiveNipple, Yeah, but if you were trying to skip the directory names, the find's the trick.
<IntuitiveNipple> RussM: Oh I see what you mean :)
<arturo> can any body help me... my firefox 3.0.6 is falling( fault over fault ) ???
<Name141> Hello, I am having a problem with 8.10 not getting an IP# from the router.  It makes the router light twinkle like there is hi activity, however it never gets an IP# and connects to the network.  Is there anyway to fix that ?
<Cotowar> intuitivenipple, do you know how to rename files based on id3 tags? I ran an mp3 converter, so all my files are like name.wma.mp3 now
<Cotowar> and i want to get rid of that
<Name141> high*
<Name141> this doesn't happen in 8.04
<arturo> any solution for firefox 3.0.6 errors?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cotowar: There are command-line and GUI apps that do that real well. I've just moved to Jaunty so I don't have them installed now, and I can't remember there names!
<Cotowar> alright
<jelly-bean1> Cotowar: i'm running ubuntu 8 and i am searching 'all open source applications' for 'vuze' but not turning up any results. not in synaptic either.
<sumpygump> Cotowar: try 'man mp3rename' to view the manual page for mp3rename, I believe the example at the end does what you are talking about.
<KevDog> Anyone know a method of how to patch and recompile the mac80211 module only if I have the kernel sources?
<Cotowar> okay
<RussM> Cotowar, you can do it with  some bash scripting, too. I've done stuff like that.
<Cotowar> ill check that
<IntuitiveNipple> Cotowar: haha - the GUI one is EasyTag
<Cotowar> okay
<BWS> does anyone know/
<sumpygump> jelly-bean1: have you tried Transmission?
<Cotowar> why can't i install easytag and easytag-acc?
<Cotowar> i can only do one or the other
<nsadmin> Cotowar: check dpkg -s easytag
<sac> aloow
<KevDog> rough crowd in here tonight :)
<SunnyDP> :D LOL:D
<ehhtehh> hello i messed up my grub and i booted from live cd and i typed in term as root /mkdir /ubuntu
<ehhtehh> then i typed mount /dev/sda5 /ubuntu
<Cotowar> I don't think easytag is what I'm looking for
<ehhtehh> and it said  you must specify a type
<Cotowar> im looking for something that will read the id3 of each file, then change the title automatically
<Cotowar> i have almost 9k files to do, and am not in the mood for doing it all by hand
<nickrud> Cotowar, you mean write the file name from the title in th id?
<RussM> Cotowar, eyeD3 has a "-rename" option.
<RussM> Cotowar, It lets you specify a name in a form that it will substitute in the track#, title, artist, etc.
<nickrud> Cotowar, cuz if you do, easytag does that quite nicely
<nsadmin> Cotowar maybe you can script it if (a) you know some scripting language or (b) you can learn one
<illumin8> Hi, recently i repartitioned my 300GB HD to install multiple linux oses, I noticed when ubuntu installed i had 3 options, entire disk, guided partition or manual, when i ran guided it asked me to adjust space at the beginning of the partition to give it a swap, but i had already set aside a swap. How can i resolve this issue of self set swap space?
<nickrud> illumin8, use the manual partitioning
<Cotowar> i would script it, but im tired, and don't know bash or perl like...at all
<illumin8> nickrud, so i will need to assign it swap and it should work?
<Cotowar> all the languages i know are useless in this case, not counting the fact i don't know what I'm trying to do from a programming standpoint
<nickrud> illumin8, yes, you'll be setting up each partition you use manually -- type, placement, size, label, mount point, etc.
<Cotowar> and yes nickrud, i have a bunch of files with messed up names. i would like to fix them automatically
<nickrud> Cotowar, file names, right?
<Cotowar> yea
<illumin8> nickrud, I see, so if i want to use 50gb inside an extended partion i will need to manually set them up first in gparted then assign them in the installer?
<Cotowar> the names are like name.wma.mp3 because i transcoded them
<homeskill> Cotowar are you sure the id3 tags arent messed up
<Cotowar> yea
<sumpygump> Cotowar: do you just want to get rid of the .wma part of the filename? Or more complex than that?
<Cotowar> just get rid of the .wma
<nickrud> Cotowar, load up easytag, and scanner->rename files/directories. you can process the id3 info into a file name however you like with wildcards
<homeskill> cotowar ah thats way easy then
<Veratyr9> what is the exact options to use with mount to mount a standard iso?
<KevDog> Cotowar -- would the use of sed just be the easiest way in this case?
<Cotowar> i have no clue
<rww> !iso | Veratyr9
<ubottu> Veratyr9: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
 * nickrud thinks KevDog's would be easiest, if he wrote the one liner ;)
<Veratyr9> <3 ubottu, thx again rww
<Cotowar> and I can't remember what the abbreviations are for easytag. all I want is title - artist. is that %t - %a
<Cotowar> or is %n for name, and %t for track number?
<JJ|Laptop> any ideas why every so often my keyboard freezes and i can't open any menus on the gnome toolbar?
<bobbie4_> I love the ubuntu thing on my computer
<Cotowar> i looked in the man, and it didnt say
<nickrud> Cotowar, you can see the wildcards by clicking the funny looking face on the scanner
<Cotowar> right, but what do the letters stand for
<Cotowar> i feel retarded asking that, but id rather not dick with this longer than i need to
<nickrud> Cotowar, click the question mark to see the legend
<olethri0s> I have an old laptop with a fscked dvdrom and for some reason won't let me boot from a usb stick... is there a way to empty a partition, mount the iso in windows xp, and install onto the clean partition?
<Cotowar> i have no question mark?
<bbns_bt> ii
<IntuitiveNipple> olethri0s: LookUp wubi - that may help
<Cotowar> oh, duh
<Flannel> olethri0s: Please watch the language.  And, try one of the methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Cotowar> i changed my icon set, so i really dont have a question mark
<Cotowar> my bad
<homeskill> Cotowar http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030
<Cotowar> got it. thanks guys
<Cotowar> really, you have saved my week
<cloud-nist> I am using 8.10 and it seems like every two or 3 days if I leave music playing my audio makes this horrible noise that does not go away until I reboot. Does anyone know a fix?
<olethri0s> thanks Flannel
<nickrud> Cotowar, don't expect it to go quickly, renaming around 3500 took quite a while; 45 min to an hour? something like that
<olethri0s> Much appreciated, and sorry fer teh mouf ;)
<Cotowar> im going to let it run all night
<Cotowar> im going to bed
<olskolirc> I just got a kernel upgrade to 2.6.27-12-generic but it shows me that I still have 2.6.27-11-generic.  What happened
<sumpygump> cloud-nist: is it audio streaming over the network, or local files?
<nickrud> Cotowar, practice on a subdir first :)
<Cotowar> and its got about 35000 to do...lol
<Cotowar> yea
<Cotowar> i got that set already
<Cotowar> the broken songs from limewire
<cloud-nist> sumpygump: Local mp3 files....
<olskolirc> I did a gedit on /boot/grub/menu.lst and 12 isn't in there
<Cotowar> should i be using compression?
<_R4t_> i just install ubuntu server but i can't access it using the host name only with the IP i need to access it with the hostname
<visitor> 哈哈
<_R4t_> what are my options here?
<cloud-nist> sumpygump: the noise it makes is like my audio gets STUCK and stays that way till I reboot the machine.
<Gnewt> Hey hey
<Gnewt> 23:26 < Gnewt> http://gnewt.pastebin.com/d368f0999
<Gnewt> 23:26 < Gnewt> But
<Gnewt> 23:26 < Gnewt> root@fidelity:/sbin# ifup he-ipv6
<Gnewt> 23:26 < Gnewt> ioctl: No buffer space available
<FloodBot2> Gnewt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnewt> 23:26 < Gnewt> Failed to bring up he-ipv6.
<azlon> what do i type in terminal to find out what version of ubuntu i have?
<SunnyDP> <olskolirc>: because you decided to keep the old GRUB menu.lst when asked
<SunnyDP> !!!
<Cotowar> eh, im going to do it
<visitor> 大家好
<SunnyDP> it's your fault
<rww> !version | azlon
<sumpygump> okay, I was gonna say, sometimes it happens to me that when the network is no longer available and it keeps trying to play the song, it just sounds like static, so it must be a different problem.
<SunnyDP> now you need to re-get the grub
<ubottu> azlon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<casio1374633> hello , i have two laptop(both ubuntu8.04) and a hub , how can i sharing net ?
<olskolirc> it didn't ask it just installed and left SunnyDP
<olskolirc> Kubuntu
<visitor> 就阿
<SunnyDP> no no
<visitor> 了；看到；卡；
<SunnyDP> i just did mine
<visitor> 开了发；dlkf
<visitor> owe
<FloodBot2> visitor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SunnyDP> and i have it in my list
<SunnyDP> and last time
<olskolirc> admin dump visitor
<SunnyDP> i didnt because i did same mistake as you
<cloud-nist> It could be my sound card but I was hoping not to have to buy one right away. I do have an old one.
<casio1374633> anybody knows ?
<visitor> 就阿就
<rww> !enter | SunnyDP
<ubottu> SunnyDP: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<casio1374633> 访问 #ubuntu-cn
<casio1374633> visitor: 用/j #ubuntu-cn
<Cotowar> one last question...how do i actually get it to rename the files?
<SunnyDP> <olskolirc>: run this command: sudo update-grub
<SunnyDP> it will fix your problem
<olskolirc> thanks SunnyDP you guys so rock
<cloud-nist> Anyone else have ideas as to why my audio gets stuck in a horrible sound till I reboot Ubuntu?
<SunnyDP> then you can edit your menu.lst
<SunnyDP> dont forget to confirm that it worked
<karex> HI, how to log into ubuntu if GRUB is erased???
<casio1374633> hello ???? anyone knows how to sharing net by hub ?
<nickrud> Cotowar, the icon to the right of the dropdown on the scanner window
<Gnewt> http://gnewt.pastebin.com/d47937297 << there's a Pastebin of my issue while trying to configure IPv6... why is ioctl complaining?
<casio1374633> which software can do this like sygate in xp
<mimaki> hi
<mimaki> how to install ncurses library?
<Cotowar> nickrud, I am in the main window. are you talking about in scanner > rename files & directories?
<olskolirc> uname -a still shows me kernel 11 and /boot/grub/menu.lst still shows version 11 and not 2.6.27-12-generic anyone?
<nsadmin> mimaki for what purpose
<mimaki> psybnc
<mimaki> i got an error
<nsadmin> what error
<olskolirc> uname -a still shows me kernel 11 and /boot/grub/menu.lst still shows version 11 and not 2.6.27-12-generic even after update-grub
<mimaki> these needs the ncurses library
<nsadmin> when you do exactly waht
<mimaki> when i use make commands
<mimaki> when i use make command
<nsadmin> so you are compiling
<mimaki> yes
<nsadmin> you would need the -dev part of it then
<bangalibabu> i'm trying to use my motorola L7 mobile as a modem on ubuntu but ubuntu couldn't detect it as a modem, what do i do? i tried wvdialconf, but it failed came up with the message "...scanned serial ports, .......didn't detect any modem.........", but my phone is connected to usb port, please help me
<Cotowar> nickrud, which window are you in for easytag? im in the main window and can't seem to see an icon for starting the actual renaming
<mimaki> how will i get it?
<vlad> I whant to ask somf what is the diferention between instaling linux on a ntfs... whit wubi and instaling direct from the cd ? on his own type of hard
<bobbie4_> Ubuntu is fun for the whole family
<nsadmin> !info ncurses-dev
<ubottu> Package ncurses-dev does not exist in intrepid
<nsadmin> !info ncurses
<ubottu> Package ncurses does not exist in intrepid
<vlad> I whant to ask somf what is the diferention between instaling linux on a ntfs... whit wubi and instaling direct from the cd ? on his own type of hard is there enywhone able to answer my question
<nsadmin> !info ncurses5
<ubottu> Package ncurses5 does not exist in intrepid
<IntuitiveNipple> !ncurses-bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses-bin
<vlad> I whant to ask somf what is the diferention between instaling linux on a ntfs... whit wubi and instaling direct from the cd ? on his own type of hard is there enywhone able to answer my question
<nsadmin> you'll have to go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the -dev part of it, then install that
<bangalibabu>  i'm trying to use my motorola L7 mobile as a modem on ubuntu but ubuntu couldn't detect it as a modem, what do i do? i tried wvdialconf, but it failed came up with the message "...scanned serial ports, .......didn't detect any modem.........", but my phone is connected to usb port, please help me
<vlad> nsadmin: ?
<nsadmin> I don't answer those
<nsadmin> you'll have to specify a question
<IntuitiveNipple> use apt-cache search ncurses
<vlad> I think is a simple question ...  what shod i install better wubi ? or from a cd ... and if i instal by wubi do i lose eny of rhe action of linux
<vlad> ?
<bangalibabu> is there anyone who can help me
<SunnyDP> just install directly to your HDD brother
<dark_abyss0> can someone walk me though adding the universe and multiverse repositories?
<SunnyDP> it almost never fails :D
<nsadmin> vlad do you have unpartitioned space on the drive? or do you have spare drives?
<SunnyDP> dark: system-->admin-->soft sorces
<SunnyDP> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> vlad: wubi uses the Windows boot-loader and exists inside a file on the NTFS system, so there is a level of overhead in the NTFS > linux image translation.
<SunnyDP> check the 4 repos on top
<dark_abyss0> I dont admin in system
<nsadmin> which would make it somewhat slower
<SunnyDP> administration ?
<SunnyDP> look PM me
<dark_abyss0> nope
<vlad> nsadmin:  i already instaled ubuntu ... but i whant to know if it is bad or good to be instaled on a ntfs... hard
<mattwj2002> is it even possible to install Linux using only NTFS?
<nsadmin> I'd say bad... ntfs is an unknown moving target
<vlad> What can happen
<BWS> ntfs = bad..
<IntuitiveNipple> vlad: It's just different. Nothing 'bad' or 'good' - it depends on what you need from it as a user.
<nsadmin> unknown
<bangalibabu>  i'm trying to use my motorola L7 mobile as a modem on ubuntu but ubuntu couldn't detect it as a modem, what do i do? i tried wvdialconf, but it failed came up with the message "...scanned serial ports, .......didn't detect any modem.........", but my phone is connected to usb port, please help me
<mattwj2002> bangalibabu have you tried the wiki?
<gimpuzmani_> hi
<bangalibabu> not yet
<vlad> IntuitiveNipple: Nipple what can`t i do when linux is instaled on ntfs
<nsadmin> be independent of its influence?
<mattwj2002> nothing on the wiki
<vlad> nsadmin:  i am not the only user thats why i ask
<nsadmin> one thing you can do, is learn unix-style shell and commands
<scientes> whats the program in buuntu called that tells you what the package name is ?
<nsadmin> the only user of what?
<scientes> when you enter a command?
<azril> hello im noob
<IntuitiveNipple> vlad: Hibernation isn't supported
<coz_> hey guys  ok tired  chmos 400 and chattr +i  fore reccenlty-used.xbel with no rsults and no one in #gnome wants to take this apparenlty
<coz_> anyother suggestions?
<nsadmin> scientes: apt-file?
<vlad> IntuitiveNipple:  hibernation?
<IntuitiveNipple> vlad: There is some useful answers on this page: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#requirements
<bangalibabu>  i'm trying to use my motorola L7 mobile as a modem on ubuntu but ubuntu couldn't detect it as a modem, what do i do? i tried wvdialconf, but it failed came up with the message "...scanned serial ports, .......didn't detect any modem.........", but my phone is connected to usb port, please help me
<nsadmin> bangalibabu: you said that
<vlad> thanks IntuitiveNipple i am gona take a look now ...
<scientes> nsadmin, well it did it automatically whenever you entered a command that didnt exist
<nsadmin> anything you have learned since you last said that?
<vlad> nsadmin:  thanks ... Brb
<IntuitiveNipple> vlad: look out for the "Any gotcha?" section
<bangalibabu> yes, didn't get the solution
<homeskill> Cotowar if you want to rename all your foo.wmv.mp3 files to just foo.mp3, 'sudo apt-get install mmv' and type something like: mmv '*\.wmv*' '#1#2'
<vlad> Ok IntuitiveNipple
<vlad> thank u
<nsadmin> bangalibabu: probably you will have to build a solution
<bangalibabu> how?
<mattwj2002> bangalibabu have you tried google?
<nsadmin> no idea since I don't have the hardware you have
<cishpix> how can I make a backup for data in server
<bangalibabu> yes, from that i found a solution having learned about wvdialconf
<bangalibabu> but didn't work
<nsadmin> why didn't it work? how could you tell it didn't work?
<bangalibabu> because, ubuntu didn't detect my phone as a modem
<nsadmin> maybe it would detect it as a network device instead
<scientes> nsadmin, its called command-not-found
<bobbie4_> ubuntu
<pan_> how do i determine subnet mask for IP 155.61.9.188?
<bangalibabu> but as nothing
<Limitt> hey anyone able to use mldonkey on Ubuntu?
<nsadmin> scientes: ok, so apt-file is another one
<mattwj2002> pan_ you can't
<Limitt> I dont know how to get the core of mldonkey to work
<req^> pan_: it's not possible to determine subnet just from an ip
<Limitt> I have the server installed but im not sure how to start it for mldonkey anyone know how?
<Cotowar> how do i cd  to a directory with a space in the name?
<mattwj2002> pan_ why do you ask?
<scientes> nsadmin, debians implamentation of command-not-found is based on apt-file
<Cotowar> i cant ever seem to remember
<pan_> hw problem
<afd3dea> Cotowar, escape the space with a backslash or use quotes.
<scientes> nsadmin, i did research :)
<Cotowar> right
<pan_> it gives me options
<IntuitiveNipple> Cotowar: cd dir\ with\ space or cd "dir with space"
<Cotowar> thanks
<nsadmin> scientes: very cool...
<pan_> A.  255.0.0.0 B.  255.255.0.0  C. 255.255.255.0  D.  255.255.255.255
<TruthTaco> how do i uninstall something if i cant find it on the add/remove
<scientes> nsadmin, but not ubuntus, which came first
<pan_> supposedly questions states network adminstrator has not subnetted the netowrk
<pan_> it asks what is computers subnet mask?
<quibbler> TruthTaco: use synaptic
<pan_> O_O
<nsadmin> I thought the chicken came first!
<Cotowar> so i tried cd ./"name with space". did not work
<TruthTaco> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> pan_: A sub-net mask depends on the range of addresses on the sub-net... for a 245 range it'd be a /24 (255.255.255.0)
<mattwj2002> are you trying to get help with your homework pan_?
<pan_> yes
<Cotowar> also tried cd "name with space" did not work.
<mattwj2002> lol
<Limitt> how do you start the mldonkey server
<mattwj2002> now now no cheating!
<olskolirc> lol pan_
<IntuitiveNipple> Cotowar: cd name\ with\ space
<pan_> ^^
<prince_jammys> Cotowar: what's the name of the directory?
<Cotowar> lol, air supply
<afd3dea> Cotowar, my bad then, just use backslash to escape spaces.
<prince_jammys> there's nothing wrong with quoting. it's easier to read
<mattwj2002> pan_ what class of IP is that IP address?
<Cotowar> so like cd directory\ name\
<mattwj2002> A B C D or E?
<pan_> class B?
<mattwj2002> yup
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe it's classless?
<nsadmin> routing is classless these days
<pan_> y is this important
<mattwj2002> well at least that tells you what subnets it can't be
<mattwj2002> :)
<nsadmin> but d was not 255.255.255.255
<mattwj2002> *subnet mask
<illumin8> if i change my swap settings to use another partition (that is formated as swap) in /etc/fstab will i encounter problems due to the uuid?
<Cotowar> hey, got it. oh, and to homeskill, thank you very much for the help
<IntuitiveNipple> pan_: See this: http://www.rhyshaden.com/ipadd.htm
<pan_> k
<Cotowar> will mmv work recursively on sub directories?
<pan_> thx for the help
<IntuitiveNipple> D is multicasting
<Chousuke> Cotowar: mv? yes.
<LaUd> hello everyone; is there an app to equalize my audio or make effects. rock pop etc. you know internally like stuff playing off the interner.. garagebands bebo myspace etc
<Cotowar> chousuke, its renaming my files, not moving them
<Chousuke> Cotowar: same thing :P
<Cotowar> mmk
<Chousuke> azlon: are you calling it right?
<Cotowar> thanks
<Cotowar> lets give it a go
<IntuitiveNipple> illumin8: no, not if you make sure fstab uses the new partition's uuid (you can get it using blkid)
<Chousuke> mv olddir newname
<nsadmin> LaUd look into linux audio developers
<illumin8> IntuitiveNipple, thanks just saved me hours of headaches :D
<Limitt> wow this is bs
<Chousuke> mv olddir /some/other/place/newname
<homeskill> Cotowar for that i think you need to use find with it
<nsadmin> and perhaps you should try to get jack going
<Limitt> i got the mldonkey core to start
<Limitt> but I cant get the gui to connect to it
<Limitt> it keeps connecting and disconnecting
<Cotowar> so throw a find out front and it should be good?
<Chousuke> Cotowar: no.
<Chousuke> I don't see why you'd need find :/
<Chousuke> mv will move the dir and its contents.
<illumin8> IntuitiveNipple, if its on sda1 what would be the blkid command to retrieve the uuid?
<Cotowar> chousuke, i ran mmv '*\.wma*' "#1#2' on my top level directory, and nothing happened
<LaUd> nsadmin: thanks ill check jack out..
<Limitt> screw jack
<Chousuke> Cotowar: mmv? :/
<homeskill> Cotowar doesnt look like you can use find with mmv
<IntuitiveNipple> illumin8: If you're created the new swap (with mkswap /dev/sda1) you'd just do blkid /dev/sda1
<Cotowar> hhmmm
<homeskill> you might wanna do it manually for each dir
<Chousuke> Cotowar: ah, seems like that is something else. :P
<nsadmin> that would be the basic audio routing that pro audio people like (presently many do not like alsa)
<LaUd> wow thanks nsadmin... jackeq.. just the thing
<Cotowar> i suppose i could do it one folder at a time, or cut + paste all files to one folder
<Limitt> jack is gay
<Flannel> Limitt: Please don't use that term pejoratively.
<Limitt> My Donkey does not want to work
<nsadmin> Limitt: so assume jack is calling you gay too... how does that hit you?
<Cotowar> that is going to take quite a bit of time though. i know there is a way to do this. I did it a couple weeks ago, but then transcoded my junk
<homeskill> cotowar or right a script that gathers all the dirnames then cd's to each dir and mmv's
<Cotowar> and now i have to do it again
<Limitt> i am happy right now
<illumin8> IntuitiveNipple, Ah it looks like using the mkswap command showed me the uuid by defualt, I hadnt used it because i had prior formated the sda1 to linux swap. Thank you again for your help.
<Limitt> im a gay ol lad
<Flannel> Limitt: Please stay on topic.
<nsadmin> oic, so gay is good...
<Cotowar> homeskill, you are on the right track with the find command. i can't remember what i was though that i used to rename in the first place
<gfather> hello guys
<ozzloy> how do i make a script that runs on resume/wake?
<nsadmin> and therefore you complement jack
<Limitt> mldonkey work with ubuntu?
<Limitt> no
<Flannel> nsadmin: Please stop.  This channel is for support, not random chatter.
<rww> !edonkey | Limitt: Try one of these instead
<ubottu> Limitt: Try one of these instead: eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<gfather> what ever i want to install i get could not instal all dependencies , or uninstall , its driving me crazyyy
<Cotowar> eh, whatever, i have to go to bed
<RussM> Cotowar, you are looking to rename a bunch of files to the same name w/o .wma in the middle, across a bunch of directories?
<Limitt> thanks
<Cotowar> right
<Limitt> for some reason my dang server does not work right
<RussM> I'll pastebin something in a minute.
<nsadmin> Flannel: fine, but you might want to backscroll and see if limitt has been trolling
<Limitt> i iinstalled from synaptic
<IntuitiveNipple> ozzloy: Add it to /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<Cotowar> or rather, im trying to get their old names back before the .wma was stuck in the middle
<Limitt> im a troll im gonna get you .. bwaaa
<Flannel> nsadmin: Regardless of what he is, its not an invitation for you to be offtopic.
<IntuitiveNipple> gfather: It sounds like you may need to 'force' apt to fix things up a bit. Try sudo apt-get -f install
<homeskill> Cotowar it's more complicated to do things recursively. random example: find . -name '*.foo' -print0 | while read -r -d $'\0' f; do   mv -- "$f" "${f%.foo}.bar"  done
<homeskill> cotowar dont run that command though, it's not what you want without tweaking
<Cotowar> i know
<Cotowar> im trying to figure out what all the parts are
<Limitt> ehh im such a novice with this stuf
<gfather> IntuitiveNipple ok ill try it now
<nsadmin> you might pay attention to the greater offender.
<ozzloy> IntuitiveNipple: so if i put a script in there and make it executable, it will be executed when i resume from suspend and hibernate?
<Cotowar> the -name is what its looking for IE the name of the file
<Y-Town> anyone else having firefox crash issues with the latest updates?
<Cotowar> the *.foo is everything ending in .foo right?
<homeskill> Cotowar right and . means the current dir and all its subdirs
<Cotowar> okay
<sheldonh> aspell recognises words like participants (participant with the -s affix), but openoffice, x-chat, firefox and evolution do not. i get "Failure loading aff file /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en_ZA.aff" in .xsession-errors
<gfather> IntuitiveNipple i get errors
<Cotowar> what is the -print0?
<IntuitiveNipple> ozzloy: You may find some scripts already there to use as examples. They expect specific arguments so they can detect whether it is suspend or resume, and do the appropriate disable/enable actions as required
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> i have problem
<homeskill> -print0 means it prints the filenames in a way that helps with filenames with spaces and nullbytes
<Limitt> i swry .. seriously though im about to pass out here its so late trying to figure this out.. should i just be able to install the server and kmldonkey and it should work?
<ozzloy> IntuitiveNipple: i did find a script in there!  00CPU looks helpful.  thank you!
<Limitt> it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting over and over
<IntuitiveNipple> gfather: Can you copy the output you're seeing to a pastebin?
<Cotowar> and what are the options there with read?
<Flannel> !repeat | Limitt
<ubottu> Limitt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gfather> IntuitiveNipple yes
<mythmystic> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Y-Town> anyone else having firefox crash issues with the latest updates?  seems like it has to do with adobe flash videos.... anyone else?
<Cotowar> is it -r for rename, and -d for something...
<quibbler> !ask | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kibibyte> i can ping local address 192.168.0.54 but when i run
<Limitt> !trout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trout
<kibibyte> traceroute: Warning: Multiple interfaces found; using 192.168.0.52 @ nxge0:2
<kibibyte> traceroute to 192.168.0.54 (192.168.0.54), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<kibibyte>  1  * * *
<FloodBot2> kibibyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Limitt> dont be dumb mr bot you do in fact know what a trout is
<kibibyte> and it goes on n on
<kibibyte> :/
<homeskill> Cotowar http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/020  i gotta sleep. good luck
<mythmystic> just join.. wats d topic here 2day?
<Cotowar> thanks
<kibibyte> help
<kibibyte> why tracert take so long?
<rww> !topic | mythmystic
<ubottu> mythmystic: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Flannel> mythmystic: Ubuntu support
<sheldonh> can i make gnome use aspell instead of whatever it's using now? the aspell utility gets "participants" right
<adred> hi..how to do setuid? I have to OSes installed. From Ubuntu, I changed the permissions of my other OS''s boot partition. When I boot to that OS, I don't have root privileges anymore. And when I sudo xxxxx update, I got prompted with 'setuid' thing. How do I solve this?
<kurt> hi, i want to use the jaunty-kernel with my intrepid (my wireless lan regularly crashes my system). what do i have to do?
<Gnea> kurt: you'd have to use jaunty to use the jaunty kernel
<kurt> isn't there a backport?
<IntuitiveNipple> kurt: You can download the kernel packages separately and install them using dpkg -i
<Gnea> if there is, it'd be here...
<Gnea> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<IntuitiveNipple> kurt: You'd also need to add entries to the GRUB menu of course
<blufade> need help with setting up tor + privoxy
<IntuitiveNipple> Kernel's aren't back-ported
<Gnea> blufade: tried #tor?
<blufade> u mean tor channel ?
<Gnea> yes
<blufade> ok, thank you
<kurt> is there another way to stop my intrepid from crashing when wireless is activated?
<Gnea> adred: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/explain-what-is-setuid-and-setgid/
<kurt> i have a thinkpad t60 with an intel wireless card
<IntuitiveNipple> kurt: usually the first thing to do is gather logs and other information about the problem and creating a bug-report on launchpad.net
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<mhiku> Failed to save enabled features : The plugin Analytics Tracking cannot be used : Apache's mod_perl version 2 must be installed
<mhiku> how can i install Apache's mod_perl version 2
<kurt> it's a kernel panic, that's all i know right now
<mhiku> how can this be fixed?
<Gnea> mhiku: i would start by looking for the correct package:  apt-cache search apache mod perl
<IntuitiveNipple> kurt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<gfather> IntuitiveNipple http://pastebin.com/md55bda8
<IntuitiveNipple> mhiku: maybe this will help: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libapache2-mod-perl2
<kurt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272015 known bug, but no fix :(
<kurt> i heared it's fixed in jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> gfather: Nice bug-catch!! :)
<gfather> IntuitiveNipple :)
<gfather> IntuitiveNipple i want to destroy that bug
<gfather> :S
<G-Blunted> GDM (thats the login right?) is giving me errors when i login to x....is there a log somewhere this error would be in?
<IntuitiveNipple> gfather: I'm just trying to figure out the best way to do it. I think we should try purging that package
<Gnea> G-Blunted: somewhere in /var/log/gdm/
<jimcooncat> G-Blunted: you might want to run dmesg as well
<IntuitiveNipple> gfather: Try this please: sudo dpkg --purge gij-4.2
<IntuitiveNipple> gfather: If that works, retry the sudo apt-get -f install
<gfather> IntuitiveNipple errors
<gfather> :)
<gfather> :(
<lianimator> how can grep be used to search in multiple files?
<mhiku> ive installed apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2 but still no mod perl version 2
<HDready> good morning folks :) I want to sort my mp3s so that i have the following path: artist/artist-album-year/trackno-artist-title; which program is good for this? and also i want to edit the mp3 tags so that they call trackno-artist-title like the one in the path view; is there a program which can lookup my mp3s in some common databases?
<jimcooncat> lianimator: probably "cat file1 file2 file3 | grep what"
<IntuitiveNipple> lianimator: grep -rn 'pattern' *
<ShackTiDe> Is there a way that I can restore the default permissions in /etc and the subfolders :(
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i create my account on a ftp server. When i entred ftp address in mozilla, it quits..????????????
<IntuitiveNipple> lianimator: "-r" recurses into sub-dirs too - I use that for searching source-code trees quickly
<ShackTiDe> Can somebody tell me if there is a script that can restore the default file permissions? I am really sc....ed
<jimcooncat> indian_munnda: try using "anonymous" as the username, and an email address as the password
<lianimator> IntuitiveNipple: isn't n for line number? I don't see the line number
<ozzloy> IntuitiveNipple: it worked!
<IntuitiveNipple> lianimator: Yes, it'll usually report filename:lineno:
<IntuitiveNipple> ozzloy: Well done :)
<ozzloy> IntuitiveNipple: do you know how to put the screen to full brightness?
<ozzloy> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, scrolling works on the mouse when i resume from hibernate and suspend now!
<IntuitiveNipple> ozzloy: I think you can use the dpms utilities but not sure quite how without researching it
<ozzloy> k
<ozzloy> thank
<ozzloy> s
<lianimator> IntuitiveNipple: oh, it's there, just didn't see
<lianimator> jimcooncat: do I need to do cat first? seems redundant
<HDready> good morning folks :) I want to sort my mp3s so that i have the following path: artist/artist-album-year/trackno-artist-title; which program is good for this? and also i want to edit the mp3 tags so that they call trackno-artist-title like the one in the path view; is there a program which can lookup my mp3s in some common databases? maybe EasyTag oder exfalso?
<jeeves> how do I recover my evoulition e-mail?
<jeeves> how do I recover my evoulition e-mail?
<jimcooncat> lianimator: maybe. my command line skills just get me through the day.
<jeeves> anyone on this e-mail issue?
<jeeves> anyone?
<jimcooncat> hey jeeves, you need to explain the problem. The mail itself, or the evolution program? Where is the mail stored?
<jeeves> jimcooncat, I had "backed up" my e-mail with the e-mail program, then I reinstalled the OS, and when I tried to recover, it's telling me that it's not a valid backup
<rww> HDready: I used picard for that a while ago, I think.
<rww> !info picard | HDready
<ubottu> picard (source: picard): Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 241 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<jimcooncat> jeeves: so it's in a .tar.gz file somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<telemachus> hi, I've made changes to crontab by using sudo crontab -e. But the cron doesn't seem to run. How can I see the log of what cron does?
<bushwakko> hey, I have a big problem with ubuntu-server, I try to install gnome, I get an error because it cannot find gnome-keyring-manager, this package just isn't there, I saw a lot of old an unnaswered posts about this while googling
<ActionParsnip> telemachus: setup loggin for cron and read it periodically
<bushwakko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820999
<Flannel> bushwakko: install ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-desktop
<ActionParsnip> bushwakko: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bushwakko> ah, ok
<bushwakko> this seems to work
<ActionParsnip> bushwakko: running an x server on a server system isnt a great idea
<bushwakko> ActionParsnip: Need it for remote X, which is a requirement
<ActionParsnip> bushwakko: install x11 libs then, yo udont need the full whack
<telemachus> action: right, and how do I setup logging for cron? put a pipe '>' after the cron line?
<d-b> anyone got a ubuntu 8.04.2 server -> are any packages / kernel packages being held / not upgraded ?
<ActionParsnip> telemachus: its not something ive delved into. I'd check the config page/man page for how to set up logging
<d-b> and how should i be checking why it was held back ?
<jeeves> jimcooncat, yes, I have it on my memory stick
<ActionParsnip> telemachus: tab complete my name too ;)
<HDready> good morning folks :) I want to sort my mp3s so that i have the following path: artist/artist-album-year/trackno-artist-title; which program is good for this? and also i want to edit the mp3 tags so that they call trackno-artist-title like the one in the path view; is there a program which can lookup my mp3s in some common databases? maybe EasyTag oder exfalso?
<indian_munnda> jimcooncat: not able to login man
<HDready> rww: thanks
<d-b> HDready: amarok.
<jimcooncat> jeeves: try to copy the .tar.gz file to your /home then restore through evolution
<telemachus> ActionParsnip, sorry about that. When I first learned to IRC it was with mirc about 15 years ago.
<jeeves> jimcooncat, does it have to be in the /home/<%user%> dir?
<ActionParsnip> HDready: mp3rename may be able to move files to folders too, not sure
<ActionParsnip> telemachus: tab complete worksin mirc too
<jimcooncat> indian_munnda: I misunderstood. you want to create an account on the ftp server -- I thought you wanted to ftp into ftp.mozilla.org; sorry
<ActionParsnip> HDready: theres id3tool which can be used to edit tags at command line
<ActionParsnip> HDready: or easytag if you want a gui tool
<indian_munnda> jimcooncat: yes
<jimcooncat> jeeves: yes, that's what I meant. guess I need more coffee
<ActionParsnip> HDready: if you configure your cd ripper better, it will automatically rip in the desired format
<telemachus> ActionParsnip, did it? I never knew. When I first used IRC to chat with people about videogames prior to the launch of the N64, the convention was just to abrieviate the name as a courtesy. xchat is the first time I've seen colour highlighting on directed speech.
<jeeves> jimcooncat, lol, why would they do that?  this is like 4 beers into the night trying to figure this one out
<Gnea> telemachus: it's been many years since the N64 debuted and fell into obscurity :)
<HDready> ActionParsnip: but i ahve already mp3s from my old windows os ;) and they are not sorted very well so i want to sort etc.. no chance to rip them tough
<jimcooncat> jeeves: I'm thinking it's a permission thing, it's just a guess though
<adrenalyn> hello
<ActionParsnip> telemachus: yeah its very common, irc was widespread in unix which also uses tab completion for filenames linke linux so its a natural approach (thats how I see it)
<jeeves> jimcooncat, ok, once I move it, I'll check
<telemachus> Gnea, true, and it's been many years since I've used IRC
<adrenalyn> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<ActionParsnip> HDready: then create some folders and move them around a bit
<ActionParsnip> !ask | adrenalyn
<ubottu> adrenalyn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !caps | adrenalyn
<ubottu> adrenalyn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jimcooncat> indian_munnda: you'll have to create your account through the ftp program's config files
<adrenalyn> Ok, lol
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: N64 is awesome :D
<indian_munnda> jimcooncat: can u tell me the commands?
<Gnea> telemachus: in that case, you may want to puruse our guidelines, they will help you better associate with people and shorten your learning curve :)
<adrenalyn> Ive tried to download the media package thru Termnal, and it installs but then I come to a Java agreement window. I scroll to the bottom it only says "<ok>" what do i do?
<HDready> ActionParsnip: but this is much work... i want an easier way^^
<jimcooncat> indian_munnda: I can try to look it up for you. What are you using to serve your ftp? apache2?
<Gnea> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<telemachus> Gnea, that's alright. ActionParsnip just told me about the tab completion on nicks so I'm pretty good now.
<Gnea> telemachus: cool
<milligan_> I have a compact card reader in my comp.. Bus 007 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External). However, when I plug a CF into it, it doesn't seem to be found. Anyone experienced that, and know how to fix it? Running 8.10
<adrenalyn> can anyone answer my question?
<indian_munnda> jimcooncat: i want to create an account at ftp.cablenet.com.pe
<milligan_> adrenalyn, press enter?
<Gnea> !anyone | adrenalyn
<ubottu> adrenalyn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<indian_munnda> jimcooncat: and i m using CLI in ubuntu
<adrenalyn> no that didnt work
<jeeves> jimcooncat, thanks again mate, I owe ya one!
<Gnea> adrenalyn: have no idea what you're talking about.
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> !info torrentflux
<ubottu> torrentflux (source: torrentflux): web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (intrepid), package size 444 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<indian_munnda> jimcooncat: i have installed ncftp client now
<ActionParsnip> uber
<adrenalyn> I download the media package sudo apt-get restricted-ubuntu-extras and and it installed fine, then i got to a Java Agreement window within the Terminal
<milligan_> adrenalyn, did you press tab so that the <OK> is highlighted ?
<adrenalyn> Thanks Milligan
<adrenalyn> im a noob didnt kno how to do that ..embarrased
<milligan_> adrenalyn, everyone needs to start somewhere :)
<SunnyDP> adrenalyn: even the most adept linux users are noobs
<adrenalyn> thanks
<SunnyDP> noobs at other subjects , like biology, chemistry, etc...
<SunnyDP> cant be l33t at everything :F
<adrenalyn> thanks =P
<gb__> hi guys
<jimcooncat> indian_munnda: I can see the login, but I can't log in myself. I was hoping there would be a README file in there. No web access I can find, either. You'd probably have to contact their admin.
<gb__> is ubuntu 7.10 still supported
<quibbler> gb__: no
<gb__> i had issues with 6.10
<SunnyDP> doubt it
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: to truely pwn, you must pwn at all things
<gb__> oh dang ;(
<indian_munnda> jimcooncat: ok dude thnx
<ActionParsnip> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<SunnyDP> Action: exactly
<Flannel> gb__: Yes.  18 months.  But only for a few more (until April)
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: www.puepwnage.com
<gb__> ok so better option is getting 8
<gb__> mine 8 cd got cracked, will have to redownload it
<gb__> oh well
<Flannel> gb__: 8.04 is a good choice, yes.
<gb__> thanks Flannel  big time
<packetloss> i attached an ATA drive in my ubuntu box, but ubuntu doesn't recognise it =
<packetloss> ?
<SunnyDP> weird
<SunnyDP> rescan devices
<packetloss> how do you do that
<adrenalyn> so how can you "paint fire" effect in compiz?
<gb__> take care i'm off adios
<adrenalyn> later
<ziroday> !ccsm | adrenalyn
<ubottu> adrenalyn: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<SuperMike> What would be the eqivlent to "acpi-workarounds" in Wubi for Ubuntu's oringal install ?
<SunnyDP> start by typing: dmesg
<SuperMike> acpi=off ?
<ziroday> packetloss: does it appear in sudo fdisk -l ?
<adrenalyn> ziroday, ive installed that im at the configurations part in System>Preferences>Compiz Config
<saywatmang`> when I run compiz I get 'Root visual is not a GL visual', but xdpyinfo shows GLX in the extensions
<adrenalyn> there an effects option "Paint fire on you desktop", i checked it, now how to i actually do it?
<Favorit> saywatmang`: do you have DRI enabled?
<remoteCTRL> can anyone tell me the differences between mediabuntu and studiobuntu?
<saywatmang`> hrm, dunno what that is
<ziroday> adrenalyn: looks at the (key) bindings
<quibbler> adrenalyn: shift-alt mouse 1
<ari_stress> hi, is 57 degree celsius normal on the CPU?
<Favorit> saywatmang`: if you do grep DRI /var/log/Xorg.0.log, do you see something like: (II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
<SiDi> ari_stress, no
<Favorit> ari_stress: for which CPU
<ari_stress> Favorit: my notebook
<SiDi> ari_stress, unless it's a pentium 4.. xD
<adrenalyn> I figured it out, now i wonder how to make it go away P
<adrenalyn> =P
<saywatmang`> Favorit, (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
<Favorit> saywatmang`: that's tne only entry?
<saywatmang`> yea
<packetloss> SunnyDP it does not appear in fdisk -l
<Favorit> saywatmang`: then there's something wrong with the acceleration initialization
<saywatmang`> this used to work on my laptop in older versions btw
<quibbler> adrenalyn: shift-Suoer-c
<saywatmang`> i think it stopped when i upgraded to intrepid
<quibbler> *Super
<adrenalyn> what is super?
<Favorit> saywatmang`: do you have Option          "DRI"   "true" in your "Device" section in xorg.conf?
<quibbler> adrenalyn: windows key
<SiDi> ari_stress, how do you know your cpu's heat ? (and btw if your pc is a notebook but doesnt seem "hot" then the sensor is probably crappy)
<saywatmang`> Favorit, no DRI in my xorg.conf
<saywatmang`> should I add it ?
<adrenalyn> quibbler: Thank You
<Favorit> saywatmang`: you could start with trying to add that, yes
<saywatmang`> k thx
<saywatmang`> brb
<ari_stress> SiDi: i use sensors-applet, got it from ubuntu forum
<quibbler> adrenalyn: ;-)
<SiDi> ari_stress, ok thanks
<Favorit> ari_stress: sensors have to be configured most of the time to show real temps
<Favorit> ari_stress: default detection can always be wrong and show offsets that aren't true
<rww> !lm-sensors | SiDi
<ubottu> SiDi: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<SiDi> rww, thanks
<Favorit> although, depending on what CPU your notebook has, 57 degrees can be normal
<ari_stress> Favorit: oh how do i know the correct offset? currently it's zero
<Favorit> ari_stress: look at the type of your motherboard, read that link that ubottu just pasted for SiDi.
<adrenalyn> how do u guys know all these commands?
<Favorit> ari_stress: check the lmsensors website to see which module suits your motherboard, there will be the config values.
<Favorit> adrenalyn: which commands? :)
<adrenalyn> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ari_stress> adrenalyn: Favorit is the bot
<saywatmang> Favorit, (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used
<rww> !list | adrenalyn
<ubottu> adrenalyn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adrenalyn> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Favorit> saywatmang: hmm, interesting
<sk8ball> sup motherfuckers
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | sk8ball
<ubottu> sk8ball: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Favorit> saywatmang: are you using the latest nvidia drivers?
<sk8ball> ohmy!
<sk8ball> bears!
<packetloss> SunnyDP
<packetloss> the drive does not apppear in fdisk -l
<Favorit> ari_stress: I'm the bot?
<sk8ball> get a clue, there is no "family"elementtothischannel
<saywatmang> Favorit, yea using the latest hardware drivers
<sk8ball> or to irc in general
<Viper111> hello there i have a squid proxy with dansgaurdian and i made an acl thats permits ports 25 110 443 but mail cannt be retreived from thundbird but should i do ??
<sk8ball> damn
<ari_stress> Favorit: thanks for the link, i think i miss the sudo sensors-detect step
<Favorit> saywatmang: hmmz, nvidia sucked lately with their hw support undel linux.. so basically the problem is that compiz complains that there's no GL available?
<saywatmang> yea
<Favorit> saywatmang: and do you have "glx" module loaded in xorg.conf?
<arooni> i back up /home/ nightly to a different drive;  should i also be backing up /etc/
<saywatmang> yea I have Load "glx"
<Favorit> saywatmang: actually, you can just mail me your xorg.conf, or just paste it into privmsg, i'll have a look :) easier than asking for each and every line
<Favorit> saywatmang: or use some pastebin :)
<Viper111> hello there i have a squid proxy with dansgaurdian and i made an acl thats permits ports 25 110 443 but mail cannt be retreived from thundbird but should i do ??
<Baatti> Greetings, I'm strongly considering putting Windows Vista back on my computer :( but only in a very small partition. The reason being that I can't for the life of me get FFXI to run under Ubuntu. My question is, what's the best way for me to set up my partitions to have Ubuntu be my main OS?
<rww> !pastebin | Favorit: or they could use this...
<ubottu> Favorit: or they could use this...: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lvlefisto> Viper111: i had a problem similar to yours. Then i realized squid is not meant to be used for anything else than HTTP
<milligan_> What's the keycombo to change desktop ?
<Favorit> rww: nods, although I've met people who are quite sensitive about pasting their configs for some reasin
<remoteCTRL> anyone ever tried out medibuntu or studiobuntu?
<Baatti> CTRL + ALT + arrow
<milligan_> cheers.
<Viper111> lvlefisto so wt should i do then ?? to enable access 110 25
<jedfox> I have problem with sound. My Sound Blaster Live doesn't play.
<lvlefisto> Viper111: configure Thunderbird to not use the proxy
<bz0b> anyone here use iwlagn driver? iwl5100 card in specific, im trying to inject packets but not working
<Baatti> ok, let me rephrase my question....
<Favorit> saywatmang: any effect?
<remoteCTRL> bz0b: yeah i do, but what do you mean by inject packets?
<arooni> i back up /home/ nightly to a different drive;  should i also be backing up /etc/ ?
<bz0b> remoteCTRL, like aircrack-ng suite to put it into monitor mode and inject packets
<remoteCTRL> arooni surely not a bad thing to do but nightly won't be necessary...
<bz0b> it goes into monitor mode no prob, but i can't get an auth. packet or inject packets
<Baatti> I have to restore out of box if I put Vista back on... so that'll format the harddrive and take up the whole thing...I want to run Ubuntu as my main OS, so, is it safe for me to install ubuntu from boot up, and choose to partition the hard drive to allow 85% or so to Ubuntu? That is to say, after Windows has been installed on the whole thing
<jedfox> I don't have sound in Ubuntu. Card: Sound Blaster 5.1 Live. I tried to use solves from forums, but it doesn't work.
<jimcooncat> arooni: yes, it's a good idea for the files that you customize
<remoteCTRL> bz0b: sorry dude but i have no clue what you're talking about:D
<arooni> remoteCTRL, how often?
<milligan_> I have a flash drive reader. When I plug a CF into it, it isn't detected. Any ideas why ?
<bz0b> remoteCTRL, oh np, its for cracking wep
<arooni> how can i find out how big /etc/ is ?
<saywatmang> arooni, du -ks /etc
<ActionParsnip> milligan_: is it shown in: sudo fdisk -l
<milligan_> arooni, du -hs /etc
<jimcooncat> arooni: du or baobab
<jedfox> I don't have sound in Ubuntu. Card: Sound Blaster 5.1 Live. I tried to use solves from forums, but it doesn't work.
<remoteCTRL> arooni well basically as often as you change something on some systems configurations, that won't be that often, right?  (gnome preferences and so on are in the /h9ome directory...)
<milligan_> ActionParsnip, no .. it isn't detected, so fdisk won't show it.
<arooni> does 22M seem right for /etc/
<arooni> i thought it was MUCH BIGGER
<remoteCTRL> bz0b: yeah i know that's why i "have no clue" we are a support channel, not a hacker channel;)
<milligan_> arooni, mine is 17MB
<ActionParsnip> milligan_: ok, then unplug it, wait a little, plug it back in, wait a liitle, then run: dmesg | tail
<arooni> where does ubuntu install software to?
<arooni> /var/
<arooni> ?
<bz0b> remoteCTRL, lol i know but i need support to patch my driver. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> arooni: all over the place, apps use lots of shared libs so there is no Program Files folder like in windows
<crdlb> arooni: packages install all over the place, but mostly /usr
<remoteCTRL> arooni depends on what it is, also /usr/local /bin /usr/bin and so further..
<bz0b> remoteCTRL, no biggie i just do it for the proof of concept, i am a net. admin for a pretty large wan, and i just like learning this stuff for on the side
<jedfox> I don't have sound in Ubuntu. Card: Sound Blaster 5.1 Live. I tried to use solves from forums, but it doesn't work.
<Favorit> btw, anyone knows of some good network-based backup that would just simply allow to back up files automagically from one machien to another with some kind of schedules and support of incremental backups?
<ActionParsnip> arooni: you can see where a single deb will install by extracting it but the app will have dependancies which will be in other places
<milligan_> ActionParsnip, [612949.404021] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6 [612949.812013] usb 7-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71 <- Could that be the CF ?
<remoteCTRL> bz0b: surely not a stoopid thing to do, yet still i can't help you on that cos i never had to "patch" that driver...;)
<ActionParsnip> arooni: you could download its dependancies to see where they go too but its a fairly pointless exercise
<SunnyDP> :'(
<banttu> I want to get the size of a partition using fdisk -s and pipe it to something so I can get it in human readable format
<ActionParsnip> milligan_: if thats theoutput of dmesg | tail then yes, you now have some ammo
<banttu> Anybody with ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | jedfox
<ubottu> jedfox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bz0b> remoteCTRL, np was just curious if anyone here had tried it since ubuntu is such a large part of the linux community and would think someone here would have my same wifi card and maybe tried to get into there own wireless network... :-)
<ActionParsnip> banttu: fdisk -s > ~/output.txt    maybe
<Favorit> banttu: define human readable
<Favorit> banttu: fdisk -s gives pretty much human readable format, numbers :)
<remoteCTRL> bz0b: well i do get into my network but without haxx0ring it:D
<banttu> Megabytes, Gigs Kilobyte
<bz0b> remoteCTRL, haha noob, jk
<remoteCTRL> bz0b: hahahaha aye
<banttu> Favorit lol, I'd read something about using bc but I can't seem to get it working, its a tricky affair piping to bc
<Favorit> banttu: df -h / | tail -1 | awk '{print $2}' <- would this do? :)
<Favorit> banttu: replace / with other partition name for other partitions :)
<banttu> Favorit, I haven't mounted it,
<Favorit> banttu: ah, i see
<banttu> I could mount it but that would mean using fdisk would be obfuscated
<lianimator> how could you grep a pattern with a '-'?
<Favorit> banttu: yeah
<Dreamglider_> i wish to costumise/translate the gnome clock for ubuntu, how would i go about doing this ? i take it i need the source right ?
<Dreamglider_> I have no knowledge of source editing, but i think it's time :) could anyone point me in the right direction ?
<scizzo-> Dreamglider_: most of the time this is translated from the gnome project
<scizzo-> Dreamglider_: I would suggest you go to the gnome website to check for the translation team or on ubuntu website for the same....
<scizzo-> Dreamglider_: all information you need to get started with contribution should be available on those sites
<banttu> Ok. Lemmi ask it different
<Dreamglider_> allright thanks :)
<crdlb> Dreamglider_: all you want to do is translate it?
<banttu> Say you have a command that returns a number
<Favorit> banttu: this would be another option: parted -s /dev/sda1 print | grep " 1" | awk '{print $3}'
<Dreamglider_> crdlb: as a first step yes
<Favorit> banttu or even parted -s /dev/sda1 print | grep "^Disk" | awk '{print $2}'
<Favorit> banttu: $3 that is
<crdlb> Dreamglider_: localisation can be done without touching the source code, but "customisation" outside of the settings offered cannot be
<Ebdomos> I sudo'd nautilus, and deleted a file, however the item didnt appear in the trash folder, and when I click on the trash, it says it cannot display the contents. This file was big, at 8.3 gigs. How can I delete it permanently?
<angelo1298181828> * StArGaTe|DvD|001 :No such nick/channel
<ja2> Hi, any suggestions? The following packages have unmet dependencies:  apache2-mpm-prefork: Depends: apache2.2-common (= 2.2.8-1) but 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Favorit> banttu and to operate your units you can do it like this: parted -s /dev/sda1 unit MB print | grep "^Disk" | awk '{print $3}'
<chu_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<Favorit> Ebdomos: probably the file in the trash is now owned by root
<Ebdomos> Favorit: yah, but I cant get to the root trash
<Ebdomos> Favorit: and I dont know where to look
<chu_> is it possible to "teach" the bot?
<megaJuice> has anyone else had problems installing ATI drivers?
<BulBUlRed> anyone have any good ideas/experience with "document management" tools in Ubuntu? (moreover in opensource community i mean)
<angelo1298181828>  irc.abbaddon.net
<BulBUlRed> i am looking at Knowledgetree atm
<BulBUlRed> very nice tool
<broken> yes mega
<broken> they're a pain
<Favorit> Ebdomos: look in ~/.local/share/Trash
<megaJuice> were you successful in your attempts?
<broken> there's a petition somewhere to AMD
<Ebdomos> ok, thanks
<broken> after a while
<megaJuice> broken: hmm.. I'll have to add my name to it.
<broken> get catalyst and xorg-driver-fglrx
<broken> those should help for now
<broken> don't have to
<angelo1298181828>  	/msg [EWG]-OG\DETOX XDCC SEND #6
<megaJuice> broken: I've tried everything and nothing worked, so i gave up
<broken> it's better that we act as a community and show them we're part of their user base
<broken> hmm
<broken> don't give up
<megaJuice> and went back to the generic *rolls eyes* card my machine came with
<broken> there's always a chance they'll release drivers
<megaJuice> but now i'm having more problems
<Ebdomos> Favorit: wow, I learned something incredibly valuable, thanks bro
<broken> sorry to here that
<broken> what are the card models
<Favorit> Ebdomos: no probs :)
<kaartz> i need to run this command at the startup 'xrandr -s 0' how to that? pls help me
<blufad1> any other alternative to firefox on ubuntu ?
<megaJuice> the ATI i'm trying to install is an ATI Radeon 9550
<rww> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<crdlb> kaartz: why? the screen resolution panel can do the same thing
<megaJuice> and i have no idea what the generic card is.
<kaartz> no, i'm not able to see that resolution
<kaartz> that is why i', using xrandr
<lianimator> can ls list the files with their fullpath?
<bachus> hi
<bachus> I've a problem...
<rsa_md5> i installed mod_mono, but if  I try to open .asp files, I see the code and the asp file is not parsed...what could be wrong?
<ramvi> I've installed compiled and installed a wifi driver which works if I modprobe it. It isn't by default though - how do I fix that?
<crdlb> kaartz: :/ gnome-display-properties gets its list from xrandr
<baber> how can change default runlevels?
<bachus> how to use bluetooth in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<blufad1> is there any alternative to firefox browser ?
<bachus> rfcomm connect rfcomm0 AA:00:00:00:30:5E
<SunnyDP> blufad1: opera
<bachus> Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
<crdlb> blufad1: epiphany? opera?
<lianimator> blufad1: lynx
<quibbler> blufad1: opera
<lianimator> blufad1: jk. I vote opera
<quibbler> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<blufad1> do they use firefox core or their own ?
<RudeBoi> can i make a live usb of ubuntu 8.04?
<SunnyDP> yes of course
<SunnyDP> Rudeboi: Unetbootin
<crdlb> blufad1: opera has its own, epiphany uses gecko from firefox
<megaJuice> none of my 3D games will start now that I changed switched xorg.conf with xorg.conf.failsafe    Is there anything I can do?
<RudeBoi> i have no idea what unetbootin is
<megaJuice> switched not changed switched
<lianimator> megaJuice: tell me you backed up..
<blufad1> ok, with firefox i'm having trouble using yahoo mail......is the case same with opera ?
<SunnyDP> rudeboi: go download it, install it and you will see
<SunnyDP> easy
<SunnyDP> PM me for assistance
<megaJuice> lianimator: ha. yeah i wish i had remembered to do that.
<mchelen> RudeBoi, just go to system -> admin -> create usb startup disk
<RudeBoi> dl it from add/remove?
<crdlb> blufad1: err, you can try it; firefox in general isn't broken with yahoo mail though ...
<RudeBoi> i have 8.04 and it doesn't have that option
<lianimator> megaJuice: is there anything else you did in xorg.conf? maybe edited with gedit or configured it?
<mchelen> google unetbootin to find .deb on their webpage, it is a package for 9.04 jaunty
<lianimator> megaJuice: there might be some back ups in there.
<kaartz> thanks guys
<mchelen> RudeBoi, ok then dl unetbootin or upgrade to 8.10
<blufad1> i dont see opera listed in synaptic.....
<RudeBoi> i'll check it out thanks
<megaJuice> lianimator: I tried to configure it a couple times, but it never worked right. It would always leave me in low graphics mode when I would take out my ATI card I was trying to install, and switch to the generic one.
<lennad> Hi, how to mount the Home directory in another computer to some directory in my computer? thanks
<SunnyDP> RudeBoi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/unetbootin/download
<SunnyDP> enjoy :D
<blufad1> coulld anybody here help me with tor ?
<mchelen> blufad1, whats the problem?
<RudeBoi> thanks sunnDP
<lennad> as i want to work at home, i want to mount the home directory of the computer in my office to my home computer
<blufad1> ﻿mchelen,i've installed tor + privoxy
<Boohbah> lennad: an OpenVPN connection may be a better choice
<lennad> Boohbah: yes, i have VPN
<megaJuice> lianimator: ? any ideas?
<blufad1> also switch proxy for firefox, but whenever i try 127.0.0.1 , i cannot browse......
<lennad> Boohbah: but how to
<ActionParsnip> blufad1: can you ping web addresses by name and ip?
<lennad> Boohbah: even i have VPN, i still need to map the home directory to my current computer, right?
<RudeBoi> if i upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 will i still have my saved files? and desktop backgroud?
<blufad1> evrything esle except for firefox works
<ActionParsnip> RudeBoi: yes, the upgrade only upgrades the applications so yur home folder will remain untouched
<RudeBoi> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> blufad1: ok, do other browsers work ok with the proxy?
<WindowSeven> hello!
<SunnyDP> thanks to ActionParsnips for recommending Pidgin as a IRC cleint for ubuntu :D:D:D
<ActionParsnip> RudeBoi: just like if you upgrade windows it doesnt delete yuor files
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: its ok
<blufad1> let me install opera and see
<WindowSeven> SunnyDP try with X-Chat i mean
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: its good to try a range of clients to see which you prefer
<RudeBoi> so i need iso image of 8.10 to upgrade?
<SunnyDP> i tried Xchat
<ActionParsnip> RudeBoi: no, you can upgrade via the web
<WindowSeven> confused?
<SunnyDP> and for now i enjoy Pidgin better
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | RudeBoi
<ubottu> RudeBoi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SunnyDP> I am a MIRC old schooler :D
<ActionParsnip> !irc | SunnyDP
<ubottu> SunnyDP: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<WindowSeven> x-chat = debian geeks
<WindowSeven> pidgin = a copy of debian geeks
<WindowSeven> lol
<RudeBoi> k
<SunnyDP> WindowsSeven :D
<WindowSeven> ye WindowSeven is like Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> WindowSeven: how is it a copy, its based on Gaim?
<WindowSeven> or vista i think lol
<blufad1> ﻿ActionParsnip, but how do i check if privoxy & tor are running ?
<ActionParsnip> WindowSeven: win7 is a lot like enlightenment window manager
<SunnyDP> blufad1: go to check your ip!!!
<WindowSeven> ActionParsnip and Ubuntu funtionality lol
<ActionParsnip> blufad1: ps -ef | grep tor; ps -ef | grep privoxy
<ActionParsnip> WindowSeven: shame its a 7Gb install >:o
<WindowSeven> ActionParsnip Ubuntu still sucks >:O
<Viper111> hello there i have a squid proxy with dansgaurdian and i made an acl thats permits ports 25 110 443 but mail cannt be retreived from thundbird but should i do ??
<ActionParsnip> WindowSeven: maybe to you, i think its fine. Gentoo is my main man though :D
<blufad1> ﻿ActionParsnip,   http://pastebin.com/me0be567
<Sucksbuntu> Gentoo is fine
<Sucksbuntu> i like it
<ActionParsnip> blufad1: looks like its running to me
<gutterpunk> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to change the SSH version info from "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2" to just "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1" ?
<blufad1> ﻿ActionParsnip, ok , i just tried and opera gives me 503 error
<corinth> Anyone know how to set Firefox to start in fullscreen mode?
<blufad1> same was the case with firefox too
<ActionParsnip> Sucksbuntu: you can use similar to emerge in ubuntu with apt-build
<Sucksbuntu> i cant use ubuntu
<Sucksbuntu> cause my computer can't run bullshit xD
<Boohbah> Sucksbuntu: then why are you here?
<Ebdomos> Looky what I found, are we finally going to see more sweet games being made for linux?
<Ebdomos> http://www.celetania.com/download.php#linux
<ActionParsnip> corinth: http://www.mouserunner.com/FF_Tips_Full_Screen.html
<gutterpunk> cause his time is not valuable
<Sucksbuntu> just looking a lots of "geeks"
<ActionParsnip> Sucksbuntu: then install fluxbox and remove gnome / kde
<SunnyDP> last linux game that amazed me was GOO world
<root> heloo
<Aetolus> Heya, anybody about who may be able to help me with getting my nvidia graphics card drivers going? Im using a GeForce 5600 FX, tried installing the new drivers with EnvyNG, but whenever I do after restart my monitor just goes into standbye mode and I have to use the Fix Xorg option in recovery... and I'm still kinda a newb =)
<chu_> heil root
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: frets on fire, Penumbra
<Sucksbuntu> ActionParsnip was done a lot of time ago :)
<RudeBoi> do you guys predict linux will take over the world one day?
<ActionParsnip> Aetolus: are you running intrepid?
<SunnyDP> ActionParsnips:i am not a gamer
<Sucksbuntu> RudeBoi nop
<chu_> one day?
<SunnyDP> Thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> Sucksbuntu: good lad
<Aetolus> Hardy
<Pegasos989> Hello. Where do I put a .so file I want to add to Firefox? I downloaded 64 bit version of Adobe Flash, got .so file and don't know what to do next with it
<ActionParsnip> Aetolus: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sucksbuntu> try Crossover :B
<RudeBoi> do you think it will become standard on pc's
<ActionParsnip> Aetolus: envyng is garbage
<ActionParsnip> Pegasos989: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<sheldonh> i reported my broken affix support as bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/330454
<Sucksbuntu> RudeBoi if u dont know, linux is on standard pc's right now
<ActionParsnip> Pegasos989: cp <file.so> ~/.mozilla/plugins; killall firefox; firefox &
<Sucksbuntu> on eeepcs i think
<Pegasos989> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Aetolus> ActionParsnip: Is that the same driver that'd be installed if I went System - Administration - Hardware Drivers? Because I did try that first :)
<ActionParsnip> Sucksbuntu: you can get xp on them too, its an option
<Sucksbuntu> i have a mac :B
<RudeBoi> i hear popular linux distros. only use tcp/ip
<ActionParsnip> Aetolus: then also install nvidia-settings then run gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> Sucksbuntu: unlucky
<Sucksbuntu> maybe
<Sucksbuntu> idk
<ActionParsnip> RudeBoi: they can use any protocol you choose
<chu_> macs destroy
<Dreamglider> crdlb: you know where i can find a howto on editing source (what software i nned for editing souce)
<Sucksbuntu> Macs are the future
<chu_> they're weapons
<oCean_> RudeBoi: Sucksbuntu Take offtopic discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sucksbuntu> i love my mac air
<Sucksbuntu> :D
<corinth> Thanks ActionParsnip. :-)
<primski> 2009/02/17 - linux-image-2.6.27-12-generic from proposed updates breaks my Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g wireless card.
<primski> :(
<ActionParsnip> primski: you may need to reset it up for the new kernel
<chu_> I would have bought an iBook but this was half the price, I installed Ubuntu with awn etc and made it look mac
<chu_> lol
<ActionParsnip> primski: does the previous kernel work ok for you?
<primski> ActionParsnil: yes, previous kernel works fine, running it now - how do i reset it ?
<Aetolus> ActionParsnip: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file and restart X server" ?
<SunnyDP> Just letting ou guys know where i might be buying my next home: http://www.akademifantasia.org/?p=462
<Sucksbuntu> chu_ ubuntu isn't mac .B
<ActionParsnip> primski: if the kernel you are running is ok, why are you getting a new version?
<Sucksbuntu> like ubuntu isnt linux
<RudeBoi> how long does it take to upgrade to 8.10?
<primski> ActionParsnip - its an update - i always install updates - ur telling me this is wrong ?
<Dreamglider> abt 20 minutes
<ActionParsnip> RudeBoi: depends on how fast the packages will come down
<Dreamglider> 30min perhaps
<primski> perhaps i should just disable proposed repo - but still updates are to be installed
<mchelen> depends on system and net connection
<Sucksbuntu> jsut trying to looks like windows cause ppl doens't know what's linux
<chu_> I know.
<chu_> I didn't say it was, did I?
<ActionParsnip> RudeBoi: on a 56k connection, hours and hours, on dual T3 connection. A few seconds
<RudeBoi> i have dsl
<Dreamglider> my 2x 2ghz 2gb and 4Mb connection upgraded from .04 to .10 in abt 20-30 minutes
<ActionParsnip> RudeBoi: dsl ranges in speed
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: if its over the internet, the speed of the pc is irrelevant
<RudeBoi> and standard pci bus type
<chu_> RudeBoi, are you on a laptop?
<mchelen> it shouldnt take too long, if you have a modern pc you can do stuff while it updates
<Dexi> Hey does anyone know a good way to "record what you hear"? im using a pci sound card and for some reason the sound recorder doesnt work and i cant get audacity to record anything either
<RudeBoi> nope desktop
<chu_> k
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip: it takes some cpu power to setup all the new packages does it not ?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: you could be running a CRAY with 200 CPUs an 40Tb of RAM on a 28.8Kbps modem and it'd update slower, but te cray is several billion times faster than your system
<mchelen> well there are two phases of upgrade, download and then install
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: once its down its all the cpu, but the vast bulk of time is usually downloading
<Dreamglider> ok ok
<fw1_> nick incorrect
<Dreamglider> im not so keen on this linux thing yes
<chu_> why not?
<mchelen> depends if you have an older system or not, my laptop has net but slow cpu
<chu_> It's pretty good from my angle.
<Dreamglider> what is CRAY ?
<SunnyDP> ActionParsnips: Never heard about CRAYS until today :D WOW
<chu_> super computer
<SunnyDP> CRAY = super super super PC
<Dreamglider> lol
<Dreamglider> i want a CRAY !
<SunnyDP> http://www.cray.com
<RudeBoi> so, they coming out with nano technology computers yet?
<mchelen> i want a google cluster ;)
<SlimeyPete> I want a sandwich
<chu_> Have they come out with nano much yet?
<RudeBoi> i hear they have a nano calculator
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: bug uber super computers with a tonne of processing power
<mchelen> cpu fabs are on nm scale
<chu_> There's apparantly a quantum computer in the works at my university, though I haven't seen anything.
<quibbler> i want enough money for a Cray
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: better get saving :)
<SunnyDP> itLOL :D
<SunnyDP> ActionParsnips:what range of $$$ are we speaking of?
<quibbler> i think i'll settle for a sandwich
<chu_> yeah, the sandwich would be better.
<quibbler> and cheaper
<chu_> Infinite debt is no worth infinite computation
<RudeBoi> once nano is standard, so will robots with reasoning be
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: millions
<oCean_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<InCrypto_work> makes no sense fot a CRAY unless ur providing a service nationwide or worldwide
<InCrypto_work> like Hosting or sumtin ;ike tht
<RudeBoi> k, i will keep in on topic
<SunnyDP> yup :D just checked it out , they go for millions of $$$
<SunnyDP> and the monkey that i am , i was looking for 1 on ebay :D
<Dreamglider> InCrypto_work: it could perhaps increase the framerate on heroes III running in ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> InCrypto_work: or you want a badass foldingAtHome score
<leanna> Hi, how to scan wireless connection?
<ActionParsnip> leanna: sudo iwlist scan
<chu_> What about university research?
<chu_> lol
<SunnyDP> Digital Media 			Earth Sciences 			Energy 			Financial Services 			Government and Defense 			Higher Education 			Life Sciences 			
<SunnyDP> this is what they are for
<Guest15198> exit
<ActionParsnip> chu_: or a citri server for a few thousand users
<InCrypto_work> exactly SunnyDP they are targeted for service sectors only i guess..
<leanna> ActionParsnip: it cannot detect my wireless card
<SunnyDP> not for your average gamer :D
<SunnyDP> not even for your average university :S
<chu_> hence research university
<SunnyDP> leanna: do you see it when you : ifconfig -a
<SunnyDP> ?
<InCrypto_work> SunnyDP Unless the avergae gamer is rich as the King of saudi :)
<[ZAF]-Coral> Good  morning/afternoon/evening
<ActionParsnip> leanna: then you will need to get drivers for it
<SunnyDP> InCrypto_work: did you see the link i pasted before ?
<[ZAF]-Coral> Does anybody here know where I can find the Screensaver config file ?
<leanna> SunnyDP: no
<SunnyDP> check out these houses: http://www.akademifantasia.org/?p=462
<lvlefisto> I have now pulseaudio working for skype and realplayer except for the mic on skype. I have it using ALSA. Does anyone know how to make the mic work with pulseaudio?
<distant_voice> I used to multi-boot, and all of a sudden GRUB doesn't come up anymore and the system boots straight into Windows? can anybody help me please?
<SunnyDP> leanna:you do not see wlan0 ?
<leanna> ActionParsnip: yes, i think i need a driver, now i use ifconfig -a it cannot detect the card.
<leanna> SunnyDP: no
<SunnyDP> oooh
<SunnyDP> wait for ActionParsnips then
<leanna> SunnyDP: only eth0, lo, and pan0
<SunnyDP> ok
<ActionParsnip> leanna: is it usb or pci?
<lvlefisto> The problem is when i select pulseaudio in the input device it doesn't record almost any sound.
<[ZAF]-Coral> Does anybody here know where I can find the Screensaver config file ? or where about I could find it...
<gldtn> hello all... Iḿ having problems removing a bad package.. may someone help please?
<leanna> ActionParsnip: u mean my wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> leanna: yes, is it usb or is it an internal device?
<leanna> ActionParsnip: internal device
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: can you pastebin the command you are using as well as the error it generates
<ActionParsnip> leanna: ok, run: lspci     in terminal and read the screen, one line will identify the wifi card
<leanna> ActionParsnip: i got this line> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<distant_voice> someone please help. GRUB doesn't come up anymore when I boot the system and I can't get into Ubuntu anymore. I have no idea what did this... :(
<ActionParsnip> leanna: ok and run lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> !grub | distant_voice
<ubottu> distant_voice: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> leanna: whats it say?
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/d49a9a14e
<strange> hey guys is there a way to see current traffic usage on shell by users seperate so not a total amount kb/s traffic that is being done but user by user ?
<leanna> ActionParsnip: Codename:intrepid
<ActionParsnip> leanna: ok and can you run (lastly) uname -a
<[ZAF]-Coral> Does anybody here know where I can find the Screensaver config file ? or where about I could find it...
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: i would reinstall it over the top of itself and then uninstall, it seems some files are missing from the installation, you could use --force-all but i'd only use it as a last ditch
<leanna> ActionParsnip: 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<tangox> ...
<distant_voice> Parsnip, I didn't install Windows, in fact, I did nothing to my config the last few times I used the computer
<ActionParsnip> leanna: ok cool, you need madwifi + a patch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: if you run through it, the guide will get your grub sorted out as its clearly misconfigured
<tangox> Any Chinese here?
<[ZAF]-Coral> Ok.. Does any1 know how to set Screensaver to none ?
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip is this something that happens once i a while without interference from the user? Or do you assume that I did something without knowing it? :S
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, I I try to install I get http://pastebin.com/m5f22ab43
<SunnyDP> tangox: 没有抱歉没有中文浏览
<leanna> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: i couldnt say, maybe a user started playing and had sudo rights
<mhangman> hi, i install ubuntu on windows
<mhangman> can i share files between this 2 os?
<SunnyDP> leanna: works now ?
<[ZAF]-Coral> Does anybody here know where I can find the Screensaver config file ? or where about I could find it...
<leanna> SunnyDP: installing
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install mfc240ccupswrapper
<moniker127> Anyone use steam here?
<p1oooop> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> moniker127: i'd head into #winehq
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. i'd like to create a deb package containing 2 ocf scripts that i wrote for heartbeat. i've read the new maintainer guide, but still don't know where to start/what tools to use. any pointers?
<p1oooop> can anyone help me with saving live CD session data?
<Aldus> hi, i would like to create an alias like: goto mydir that performs this command: "cd /var/www/mydir". How can I pass the parameter mydir to the alias, so that it can be part of the folder I want to access?
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip I'm the only user, this is my computer at home. this is so frustrating
<p1oooop> my laptop's HDD failed :(
<SunnyDP> damn!
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: does grub actually load up?
<fosco_> Aldus: $1
<p1oooop> so, I'm stuck with live CD not that it isn't good
<ActionParsnip> Aldus: add the alias to ~/.bashrc
<B|ackPanther> Is it possible to roll back after executing a couple of commands
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, cannot find packages.. I installed these via .deb files.. I tried reinstalling them but no luck
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip, no not at all, it boots straight into Windows
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: you could write ~/ to usb and mount that next time you boot, or install to the usb stick
<fosco_> B|ackPanther: not an easy way, but can know what you have done by pressing up arrow
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: then the windows bootloader has overwritten grub
<Aldus> ActionParsnip I already did it, but fosco's solution looks more like what I need
<mick02> Aldus your alias should look like alias goto='cd /var/www' then all you need to type is goto mydir
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: i'd go with some force then
<Aldus> mick02 I need to go to cd /var/www/MYPARAMETER
<vinkki> hi, does anyone know how to disable that "you have new email" notify of evolution email client ? (not very google friendly name for a program;)
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip how can this happen? I booted each system a hundred times and all of a sudden the windows bootloader decides to ruin my day?
<Aldus> so that goto xyz goes to /var/www/xyz, goto 123 goes to /var/www/123
<p1oooop> AP, I kinda tried the guide on the ubuntu help website
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: does the system have 2 harddrives in it?
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip yes it does
<moniker127> How would I go about finding whether i'm using 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<mick02> Aldus, I'm not sure I understand. If you set up your alias to be cd /var/www/ then all you would need to do is to type goto mydir as the alias goto is cd /var/www/
<Aldus> thank you fosco_ your solution works
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: you can tab complete my name. makes it highlight like i'm highlighting yours
<fosco_> moniker127: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: has someone been messing with bios settings?
<Aldus> I made it with alias goto="cd /var/www/$1"
<ActionParsnip> Aldus: use ' not "
<InCrypto_work> type in sudo init 6
<Aldus> ok, why ?
<moniker127> returns i686, im assuming that means 32?
<B|ackPanther> i have executed this instruction and i want to move back if its possible : http://paste.ubuntu.com/119159/
<ActionParsnip> Aldus: thats how it is, read the other alias lines in the file
<InCrypto_work> nah don do tht .. u wud hate me then
<fosco_> moniker127: yes, 32bits
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip no, I thought of that too, but no, I may have to doublecheck this though
<Aldus> ok... thanks
<ActionParsnip> moniker127: yes, i686 = 32bit. x86_64 = 64bit
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get --force-all package?
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip is there any other possible explanation for this?
<mick02> Aldus check out http://pastebin.com/ffc35342
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get --force-all package?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip thanks..
<moniker127> does ubuntu have the same memory limitation of windows where it can only address something like 3 gigs with 32?
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: sudo dpkg --force-all -r <package name>
<mchelen> yeah but i think its more like 6gb
<gldtn> oh
<Boohbah> moniker127: no, just enable highmem support in the kernel
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: makes it less confusing in a channel af 1400
<[OES]> Hi All
<p1oooop> lol
<fosco_> moniker127: yes and not, by default 32bits kernels can only allocate 3.5gb of ram
<Manas> no audio only video on vlc player...why?
<vinkki> or can someone say if that "you have new email" is a evolution or ubuntu "feature" ?
<Boohbah> moniker127: yeah depends on how many bits you have for memory addressing
<moniker127> well, i only have 4 gigs, maybe its just easier to format and install 64 or not bother
<ActionParsnip> fosco_: true, but the server 32bit kernel + ram partitioning can go a little higher
<shinoj> Manas can you hear sound otherwise?
<[OES]> Im trying to edit /etc/network/interfaces with vim but its not allowing me to save. its saying add ! to override ??
<fosco_> moniker127: but you can recompile your kernel with HIMEM support and get rid of that limitation
<fosco_> moniker127: you'd better install 64bits ubuntu
<B|ackPanther> and this has messed up my vm so i want to change back.
<Manas> shinoj, i say on audio..only video...on vlc
<ForeverSmurf>  My desktop system regularly hangs at the moment for a few seconds and then it becomes responsive again. I am looking for some clever suggestions in how to identify the problem
<ActionParsnip> [OES]: you dont override, that would make the whole OS hugely insecure
<lvlefisto> moniker127: some software are not available for 64 bit ubuntu, let's say for example, java plugin for mozilla
<ForeverSmurf> E.g: how do I know if it is X and not the kernel, etc...
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, same error as the first.. not found.. I tried to run nautilus as root and going to the folder but it does no exist
<Manas> totally no sound on ubuntu
<moniker127> fosco, i'm not even going to bother with that. it isnt as easy for me as it is for you
<p1oooop> is this working? Action
<[OES]> So how do I update my network then
<ActionParsnip> [OES]: you need to use sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<[OES]> I am ActionParsnip
<[OES]> Im trying to get out of it
<Dreamglider> who would i go about editing the source of the clock in the gnome panel ?
<shinoj> Manas, i am asking are you able to hear the sound in any other application? start up sound?
<ActionParsnip> [OES]: the file is not writable by normal users so needs sudo or gksudo if you use apps like gedit
<[OES]> im in as sudo
<ActionParsnip> [OES]: try: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mick02> ActionParsnip, perhaps you could help me with something, I've got 2 HDD's installed, one runs a web server and the other runs Webmin. When I installed Webmin it wrote over my menu.lst, no matter what I do I can't figure out how to get the original menu.lst back. I've read lots of article online but so far I can't get both OS's to show up in the grub menu. Have you any ideas for me to try?
<Manas> shinoj, no
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip, well thanks for the links and the replys. I'll try to figure out the rest myself
<ActionParsnip> !grub | mick02
<ubottu> mick02: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shinoj> Manas, it is not the problem with vlc.
<mick02> ActionParsnip, I've been through both of those links but they're not helping me at all
<shinoj> Manas try to install alsa
<Manas> how?
<shinoj> Manas alsa latest from their website
<Manas> how
<shinoj> Manas you have to compile it
<Manas> i have compaq laptop
<fosco_> Dreamglider: editing source code is not usual in ubuntu, are you sure you need to do that?
<ActionParsnip> mick02: you just need to add an extra option to one of the menu.lst file for the other hard drive, the one you choose will also need grub writing to the boot sector which is what the guide for windows overwriting the boot sector will help with
<mick02> [OES] if you type sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces then make your changes then type :wq what happens to the file?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: wow... works
<shinoj> Manas oh, compaq laptop?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: thanks AP
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: wtg
<Manas> cq40, 144tu
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: works with everybody elses name too
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: thanks
<p1oooop> wow... I'm freezing
<shinoj> Manas, then, i think, you dont need to compile alsa. almost all their hardware is recognized in linux
<moniker127> if i installed the server kernel would it recognize 4 gigs of ram?
<Manas> so what i do, shinoj?
<shinoj> Manas it must be the problem with volume controller
<mick02> ActionParsnip, cheers. I'll get stuck into it in a few hours, I need to give my brain a rest
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, did you get my last message?
<shinoj> Manas just try to adjust the volume
<Manas> shinoj, i have vista, and works fine there
<SiDi> moniker127, you need 64 bit version for the 4th gig to be recognised
<shinoj> Manas and try to lower the volume, or maximze the volume, there is fine tune between somewhere
<shinoj> it will work
<Manas> ok..i try...shinoj
<henhir> Hello there. I would like to change my window manager. But I can not find xinitrc anywhere in my homedir. What do I need to do? (Not using kdm or gdm or xdm)
<shinoj> i think you must be having a realtek audio card
<gldtn> is the bot here a tcl?
<SiDi> henhir, if you don't have any .xinitrc, create it ? :)
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: try: file /etc/network/interfaces
<fosco_> henhir: echo "your window manager > .xinitrc and restrt X
<Manas> shinoj..no use
<henhir> Thank you, I try
<Manas> any other idea?
<kyledr> how do i get XVideo to work with fglrx?
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, ?? "try: file /etc/network/interfaces"
<crdlb> kyledr: by disabling compiz :/
<kyledr> crdlb: what?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: can ya help me with persistent mode on live cdboot?
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: its not something ive ever done
<crdlb> kyledr: XVideo should work with fglrx, just not when a compositing manager is running
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: well thanks anyway
<kyledr> crdlb: i'm only using ion
<crdlb> kyledr: hrm, what GPU?
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, I think you mixed me up with someone else
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip, thanks again. you were right, the bios messed up somehow. I still wonder what did this but since everything is back to normal I'm happy
<p1oooop> good news... terminal worked!!!
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: i do, my mistake
<kyledr> crdlb: ati radeon x700
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: awesome
<kyledr> crdlb: xvinfo reports no adaptors
<milligan_> God damn compact flash reader. WORK!
<Bolin> Is it possible to install ubuntu 8.10 desktop without having grub installed during the installationen?
<moniker127> this sounds like a terribly noobish question - and it is - but how can i tell whether i'm running 8.04 or 8.10? I used a cd from a while ago, and i never mark my cds
<kyledr> moniker127: uname -a
<crdlb> kyledr: open source driver doesn't work / isn't fast enough?
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, you were helping me out with the bad state package removal... Thats ok.. I can see your quite the popular guy at this time
<moniker127> ah thanks
<kyledr> oh wait that's wrong
<prince_jammys> moniker127: lsb_release -a . uname tells you about the kernel
<henhir> How to setup my wm for multiheads?
<kyledr> crdlb: never tried it
<milligan_> Bolin, yes
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: ok try: sudo dpkg --force-all -r <whatever its called>
<Bolin> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: whats that give you
<kyledr> moniker127: that'll actually only tell you your kernel version
<moniker127> are the -a and -m switches standard for most applications?
<crdlb> kyledr: it's the default
<milligan_> Bolin, click that you don't want to install grub.
<prince_jammys> moniker127: often -a means 'all', but there's no rule about it
<kyledr> crdlb: i had no video driver by default
<Bolin> I never got that option when i installed last night?
<kyledr> crdlb: i installed from the minimal disk
<bhaka> Should I enable SATA AHCI mode in BIOS when installing Ubuntu 8.10 on a new machine?
<Larie> hi
<moniker127> ah okay
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/d164c7445
<ActionParsnip> bhaka: its offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> !ot | bhaka
<ubottu> bhaka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Larie> kakoy ircd server stabilney na ubuntu?
<kyledr> moniker127: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: sudo touch /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc240c/cupswrapper/cupswrappermfc240c
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, I also tried to sudo nautilus and going to the dir itś saying itś not there and I couldn find it
<kyledr> crdlb: but fglrx should be able to do xvideo, but i can't understand what the deal is. perhaps a bad xorg config?
<crdlb> kyledr: ok, install xserver-xorg-video-ati, uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, remove the Driver line from your xorg.conf, and reboot
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: then try again
<crdlb> kyledr: fglrx is an abomination
<gldtn> touch: cannot touch `/usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc240c/cupswrapper/cupswrappermfc240c': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: i know, thats what touch will do, its gonna make the file to keep dpkg happy
<Larie> help!!!!!!!!!!!!! what ircd server is most stable under ubuntu intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: just get that file made however you want
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, can I make it on any dir and then touch?
<kyledr> crdlb: ok, i have a feeling i'm about to have a broken X server. the driver was already installed but the xorg autoconfigure left me video-less until i installed fgrlx
<crdlb> kyledr: well, r400 has been well-supported by the radeon driver for a while now
<crdlb> if it doesn't work, it's definitely a bug
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: you may need to create the folders which the file that is missing is in
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: then create the file using a text editor or whatever, it just needs to exist. We are basically humouring the installer
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: you may need to make several subfolders if they arre not present on your system
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: welll.... I'm off see ya sometime....
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: peace
<prince_jammys> mkdir -p /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc240c/cupswrapper && touch  touch /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc240c/cupswrapper/cupswrappermfc240c
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: that'll need sudo ;)
<prince_jammys> one touch too many
<prince_jammys> yeah
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: didnt know mkdir could make subfolders like that if they all dont exist
<prince_jammys> practical
<fde> ActionParsnip: you've been around too long to not come across -p
<ActionParsnip> oh definately but i was unaware
<ActionParsnip> fde: didnt know, its dead handy, i always: mkdir foo; cd foo; mkdir bar; cd bar
<kyledr> well xorg works with the open source drivers but it looks like 3d support went the way of old yeller... fps is 1/10th what it used to be on glxgears
<kyledr> is there a way to get opengl working with the open source ati drivers?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> kyledr: first of all, glxgears is not a benchmark
<kyledr> i guess technically it may have opengl support but it's crappy
<ActionParsnip> kyledr: thats all i know. I dont use ati
<fde> ActionParsnip: couple that with [foo,bar,etc] and you can do some pretty complex dir layouts on one command
<eslam> hello how i can see my all hard disk PLS?
<prince_jammys> { }
<ActionParsnip> fde: totally :D:D
<ActionParsnip> eslam: sudo fdisk -l
<p1oooop> \loogout
<fde> prince_jammys: I always get that muggled until I actually do it.. lol
<prince_jammys> fde: :)
<crdlb> kyledr: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<kyledr> crdlb: intrepid
<prince_jammys> fde: try this; echo (and now type alt { )
<prince_jammys> alt+caps+[
<eslam> this my 1St time to use ubuntu
<andatche> ye
<SiDi> !mount | eslam
<ubottu> eslam: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SiDi> !fstab | eslam
<ubottu> eslam: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<crdlb> kyledr: what does   glxinfo | grep -i software   say?
<SiDi> eslam, read about this, it'll explain you how to automatically mount your other HDDs so that they're available
<kyledr> crdlb: OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<ActionParsnip> eslam: you have a lot to learn so all this will look daunting. but hang in there and you'll be fine
<crdlb> kyledr: you have no 3d then
<crdlb> kyledr: did you reboot?
<kyledr> crdlb: no i restarted x
 * crdlb said reboot for a reason
<kyledr> oh i missed that
<crdlb> fglrx still has kernel stuff loaded ;)
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, thanks... the force option worked.. but just a quick question.. why should force be used as last resort.. does it do any harm to the system ? also should I run any other options after I run --force-all to clean or something?
<fde> Why not just modprobe that stuff... and throw them into /etc/modules so you don't have to do it again later?
<fde> Restarting is unnecessary.
<fde> (or modprobe -r if you want it gone)
<crdlb> fde: because fglrx does weird stuff
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: as it removes it even if there are problems which can remove files you need
<crdlb> it's best to get an un-fglrxed kernel when testing if the radeon driver will actually work
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: force is basically not advised unless its super necessary
<fde> gldtn: yes, it has a high likelihood of doing bad things... if it were entirely safe to do, the package manager wouldn't be trying to stop you.
<amstrad83> hello to everyone
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: i'd now run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: just to check everything is good and straight
<kyledr> still software renderer =/
<kyledr> lsmod|grep fglrx shows fglrx                1951452  0 ...?
<gldtn> fde: thanks; you mean it can corrupt my entire O/S?
<crdlb> kyledr: did you uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx?
<kyledr> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> and didn't install it via some other means?
<amstrad83> i'm italian ubuntu user with problem with "ATi" a tried to post my bug in italian support forum but still not replies, i'm so sorry for my english but is the best i can do, someone can help me in there?
<kyledr> dunno, how do i check if it's installed besides trying to apt-get it?
<savvas> kyledr: apt-cache policy yourpackage
<SiDi> amstrad83, someone will probably help you if you tell us what your problem is exactly ;)
<kyledr> crdlb: yeah it says it's not installed
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, thanks for the great help
<amstrad83> Sidi: thx i will try with my poor english ;)
<crdlb> kyledr: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kyledr> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/f74123b2c
<fde> gldtn: depending on package, sure... more likely is that that package simply won't run, or maybe it'll replace necessary files from other packages and break things
<jaapvisser> i am trying to loop  mount a .img file like:  sudo mount -t ??? -o loop my.img /mnt/img  fdisk -lu  my.img tells me itś a id: 83 Linux image.. if i do sudo mount -t linux this does not work anybody a clue?
<fde> gldtn: a lot of times though, upstream simply moves files from one place to another, so packages conflict based on this file, and you have to --force-replace to fix it... just have to know what you're doing.
<kyledr> crdlb: dri isn't loading, some weird error. you see it?
<crdlb> kyledr: yes, that's just the result of it seeing the fglrx module
<gldtn> fde, thanks for the detailed info
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: np man
<Guest50040> With new kernel connection to my usb modem stopped working.
<fde> jaapvisser: -t auto doesn't find it? type 83 can be any of ext2 jfs reiserfs or xfs (ext3 and 4 are backwards compat. with ext2)
<kyledr> crdlb: how can i get rid of it? did fgrlx mess with my kernel and i have to recompile it?
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: thats why i said to reinstall it as it would put the missing file in more gracefully than just manually creatin it
<crdlb> kyledr: I guess you can modprobe -r fglrx and modprobe radeon, but I have no idea why the fglrx module would load if the driver isn't installed
<jaapvisser> fde tnx, did try ext2 + ext3 will try the other options also
<kyledr> crdlb: my guess is apt-get remove doesn't fix the kernel to the way it was before fglrx was installed, assuming fglrx messes with it
<fde> crdlb: radeon shouldn't need to be modprobe'd its part of DRI
<bhaka> How to install Ubuntu with a USB stick?
<kyledr> crdlb: reboot again?
<crdlb> kyledr: it happens at boot via linux-restricted-modules
<fde> jaapvisser: you should really just leave out the -t option altogether and let the command figure out the fs
<X-tremAl_Raven> With new kernel connection to my usb modem stopped working.
<fde> !usb stick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb stick
<crdlb> fde: meh, I knew that :P
<ActionParsnip> X-tremAl_Raven: does the modemshow up in lsusb?
<p1oooop> hey anyone know how to change a config file that is "owned" by root?
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: sudo for command line based, gksudo for gnome based
<p1oooop> I see
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: sudo nano /path/to/file
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: I see
<fde> bhaka: Umm, System > Administration > Create a USB boot disc
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: or gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: np man
<fde> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<fde> !botslap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap
<ActionParsnip> !find usb
<ubottu> Found: libusb++-0.1-4c2, libusb++-dev, libusb-0.1-4, libusb-dev, nut (and 21 others)
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: so does it work with all conf. file types?
<p1oooop> hey, I'm also looking for info on USB creator
<jaapvisser> fde is i do a mount without the -t command i get : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jaapvisser>  did try : -t ext2, ext3, jfs, reiserfs all fail
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: literally any file, if you want to edit the images in /usr/share/pixmaps (without copying the file first) you must use gksudo <some graphics package>
<X-tremAl_Raven> ActionParsnip: Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0586:3309 ZyXEL Communications Corp.
<fde> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: thanks
<X-tremAl_Raven> ActionParsnip: But dmesg show: usb 5-2: no configuration chosen from 1 choice
<ActionParsnip> X-tremAl_Raven: ok then find out how that is onfigured under your release of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> X-tremAl_Raven: i'd also search for that
<ActionParsnip> X-tremAl_Raven: nice that you knew of dmesg :)
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: dude, you're like a server... fast
<amstrad83> I've an Ati Radeon 9800 and i modify the xorg.conf to use the dual view on my tv connectev via sVideo. if I change this file in this and restart the computer via ctrl+alt+del i have the aspected result but if shutdown or restart fisically the computer i can log in because it stop to a black screen... and the only way to fix is using the default xorg
<amstrad83> Again sorry for my poor poor english
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: i dont use the mouse much, too sloooooooooow
<bhaka> fde: thanks, ill try it
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: so my kb skills are ok
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: LOL
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: same thing the teacher tellls us
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip:  lokkee here *(&^^ I;m freaking usiing the computer without a mouse...
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: mouse is for web browsing and telling k3b what to do (i dont burn cds at cli) otherwise I do the rest in yakuake
<Viper111> how can i write an iptable command in order to allow smtp
<ActionParsnip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: sometimes older things are better....
<B|ackPanther> Does this error "could not exec /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx :Exec format error " mean i dont have permission to execute the file ?
<fde> bhaka: haven't tried it myself, honestly, but it should be what you want... there is also 'uck' which might be better for you? not installed by default though (might be new to jaunty too idk)
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: run: file /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: great life lesson I learned
<kyledr> it happened again with the dri not loading and fglrx loading.... dkpg started fglrx i think?
<kyledr> i did the modprobe -r fglrx and modprobe radeon
<fde> kyledr: dpkg doesn't start anything
<kyledr> then restarted
<B|ackPanther> ActionParsnip : i dont understand
<kyledr> fde: well fglrx started right below a line about dpkg
<X_A_R> ActionParsnip: Sorry, disconnected. Did you say something after you asked about lsusb?
<fde> kyledr: ensure that fglrx isn't in /etc/modules or in any of the files in /etc/modprobe.d/  (just comment it out if it is)
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: its a terminal command. 'file' is the command '/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx' is the argument
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: the command in full is: file /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx
<X_A_R> ActionParsnip: My last message was: But dmesg show: usb 5-2: no configuration chosen from 1 choice
<ActionParsnip> X_A_R: you will need to websearch those outputs you found which i'm sure will turn up some gold
<p1oooop> wow... pigdin just died
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: it tells you what sort of file it is
<p1oooop> I was doing my jfkldas; chant
<kyledr> how can i prevent fglrx from loading and making radeon load?
<p1oooop> LOL
<ActionParsnip> kyledr: blacklist it
<kyledr> ActionParsnip: why would it want to start anyway?
<nagatzul> Good afternoon everyone :) I got a problem that is recurring on other Ubuntu puters too, when I record sound I get a loud noise that sounds like a slow fan... Any idea why?
<fde> kyledr: I just told you... but there is no radeon module... its part of DRI
<ActionParsnip> kyledr: no idea
<amstrad83> anyone for me or just anyone can undeerstand my prob
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: I just found a flaw within pigdin
<B|ackPanther> ActionParsnip : Am trying to start vmare and i get that error.So which file should i pass on  *.vmx ?
<X_A_R> ActionParsnip: Kernel updated today. I'm not sure google indexes so fast.
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: or ask in #vmware
<fde> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kyledr> fde: so what do i load if i want the open source ati driver to be loaded?
<fde> kyledr: it'll be loaded automatically via dri  :/
<kyledr> fde: ok thanks
<p1oooop> ah vmware... the one thing that totally ruined my gaming comp... LOL JK
<kyledr> fglrx being loaded despite not being installed bugs me a bit though
<X_A_R> ActionParsnip: Your search - "ZyXEL Communications Corp" "no configuration chosen from " - did not match any documents. :((((
<fde> kyledr: have to select 'radeon' as xorg Driver though... just throw 'blacklist fglrx' into any file in /etc/modprobe.d/ and it shouldn't be loaded again - then ensure xserver-xorg-driver-fglrx isn't installed (dpkg -l | grep fglrx as an easy check)
<ActionParsnip> X_A_R: search for the usb identifier
<p1oooop> well... going to sleep and loosing mounds of data laters guys
<kyledr> i may have gotten it via insmod, so how do i undo what insmod does?
<fde> kyledr: something from fglrx is definitely installed currently.
<X_A_R> ActionParsnip: "ZyXEL Communications Corp" - that was it
<fde> kyledr: you've been told 3 times now. you blacklist it.
<fde> kyledr: insmod is just a lowerlevel interface to modprobe
<fde> Do not play with it unless you know what you're doing.
<ActionParsnip> X_A_R: if you look slightly before that you will see some hex didgits
<fde> (same with rmmod)
<kyledr> fde: i did blacklist it, but it seems like a band-aid rather than the answer
<ActionParsnip> X_A_R: e.g. ID 0424:2228
<amstrad83> Does anyone why if i restart with ctrl+alt+del after i modify my xorg file to use dual view my pc is ok, but if i restart fisically or i shutdown i need to move back at the original xorg or i get a black screen?
<ActionParsnip> X_A_R: if you search for the hex didgits you may come up with something. Those are from my pc so won't help you
<nagatzul> Good afternoon everyone :) I got a problem that is recurring on other Ubuntu puters too, when I record sound I get a loud noise that sounds like a slow fan... Any idea why?
<kyledr> i found the fglrx module in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/update/dkms/fglrx.ko i remember fglrx starting at boot under dkms. what's dkms?
<fde> kyledr: the answer is to ensure nothing related to fglrx is currently installed... via dpkg -l | grep fglrx ... blacklisting is not a bandaid, it is a very proper way to configure udev
<X_A_R> ActionParsnip: Same results.
<n2diy> nagatzul: could be external noise, powerline hum, etc...
<nagatzul> n2diy: it ain't there in Vista
<fde> kyledr: Dynamic Kernel Module System... it allows for binary drivers to maintain functionality through kernel updates
<ActionParsnip> X_A_R: then id run lsmod > ~/bad.txr  then boot to the working kernel and run lsmod > ~/good.txt   and compare
<nagatzul> And it's way to loud to be external noise, it overpowers my voice
<fde> Actually, all drivers... but its only really necessary for binary ones
<nono0494> #sdz@Epiknet.org
<guigui_> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<n2diy> nagatzul: Wrong module?
<X_A_R> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<fde> kyledr: without dkms, you'd have to reinstall/recompile all drivers for the given kernel, even minor updates... it gets annoying
<kyledr> dpks -l|grep fglrx says "rc xorg-driver-fglrx         2:8.573-0ubuntu1"
<nagatzul> n2diy: Care to elaborate on that? :P
<kyledr> fde: i used to have to do that with gentoo, it was
<n2diy> nagatzul: A module is what Windows folks call a driver.
<fde> kyledr: yeah, sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver-fglrx - then xorg won't keep trying to load that driver.
<nagatzul> n2diy: This ugly little earpiece didn't come with drivers
<crdlb> xorg-driver-fglrx
<guigui_> how uninstall aplication ?
<kyledr> fde: is that different than apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx?
<brasilll> alguem ala minha lingua?
<erUSUL> !software | kyledr
<ubottu> kyledr: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<erUSUL> !br | brasilll
<ubottu> brasilll: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kyledr> fde: the line is still there
<brasilll> qualcuno parla italiano?
<brasilll> ok
<erUSUL> !it | brasilll
<ubottu> brasilll: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fde> kyledr: just shorter... I prefer aptitude... that is equivalent to apt-get remove --purge
<brasilll> français?
<guigui_> moi
<guigui_> français
<erUSUL> fde: apt-get now accepts purge iirc
<kyledr> fde: ok, well the line remains "rc xorg-driver-fglrx   2:8.573-0ubuntu1"
<fde> kyledr: you will have to restart X after removing that driver... then it should figure out that it needs to use radeon
<saywatmang> Favorit++
<kyledr> fde: ok thanks
<fde> kyledr: rc means it didn't remove config files
<kyledr> fde: can i force it?
<n2diy> nagatzul:ok, then you'll have to be more specific. A slow fan could be a lot of things?
<ActionParsnip> fde:  erUSUL: use sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<nagatzul> n2diy: Further it seems like it's mainly in aMSn... Let me get you a short clip
<fde> kyledr: not at this point...
<fde> ActionParsnip: no, I'll use aptitude - thanks
<nagatzul> n2diy:  D'oh... Now I got bigger issues :P
<fde> erUSUL: could be, I don't follow apt-get development
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: i know i was pointed out that now "apt-get purge package" is valid
<kyledr> fde: aww. oh well thanks a lot
<B|ackPanther> Does swapping the folders here mv /usr/bin/vmware /usr/bin/vmware.orig reverse the command ?
<fde> aptitude is more powerful... apt-get is just wget on steroids  :/
<dar> elo
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: you need --purge afaik
<n2diy> nagatzul: What's the other issue? Don't bother sending me an audio, my speakerls aren't powered up.
<dar> i d like to know how could i know if squid has been built with --enable-ssl option
<fde> B|ackPanther: why are you asking about vmware here? it is not supported by ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> fde: i dont get how you can need more power for something that installs and removes packages, what does aptitude do thats extra?
<nagatzul> n2diy:  It went from a distinct pulsing noise to giving me "[12:33:16] An error occured when trying to record the sound : Could not gain access to /dev/dsp for writing."
<DGRick> Can someone help me, how do I reinstall proftpd so I can make it standalone (Ubuntu Server)
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: yu are on intrepid? do "apt-get help". Man page is out of day :|
<fde> ActionParsnip: it has a more powerful such function... it is also more configurable with relation to Recommends and Suggests packages
<fde> search*
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: ive not read that thing in tiiiiiiime
<n2diy> nagatzul: ???? DSP sounds like digital signal processing, but what generates the errer?
<ActionParsnip> fde: apt-cache search brings down all you need. It reads the packages and descriptions. what more can you do there?
<mjfcolas> #ubuntu-fr
<nagatzul> n2diy: The act of clicking the voiceclip button in amsn
<ActionParsnip> fde: all i can see is that it does the equiv of autoremove when you uninstall which is no big woop
<nagatzul> n2diy: *sigh* This is getting worse, now aMsn closed down instead when I clicked it...
<fde> ActionParsnip: I can say 'in packages that are part of gnome, search for this string' ... so I don't have to sit through scrolling text while it returns everything apt-cache would decide to spew at me
<nagatzul> n2diy: Lemme just try the recorder in ubuntu first :P
<ActionParsnip> fde: thats why we grep :)
<n2diy> nagatzul: Do you have Audacity installed?
<fde> ActionParsnip: why grep when I can do it more cleanly though?
<Mindpoke> Can anyone help me find out why my laptops wlan isn't working? my wlan mini PCI-e card is showing up in "lsusb" which is confusing to say the least. =/
<ActionParsnip> fde: i can see the not gnome apps is useful, Agent_Bob gave me a script a bit ago to determine
<fde> ActionParsnip: and grep doesn't help with depends or long descriptions
<delly> hi
<nagatzul> n2diy: Don't think so, however I noticed that it's fine in the regular recorder so it's an aMsn issue instead..
<ActionParsnip> fde: im comfortable with grep, plus i dont have to install an extra app
<fde> ActionParsnip: aptitude is installed by default
<ActionParsnip> fde: but i can see your point but I use my systems for the same stuff so I know exactly what needs to be on them
<ActionParsnip> fde: i always remove it as well as getdeb and adpept-notifier
<delly> wamp is workable or not on ubuntu
<n2diy> nagatzul: ok, so we are sure it is external, and not coming from your box?
<fde> ActionParsnip: I've been using aptitude exclusively since mid etch development... apt-get and apt-cache are a pita when you're used to it
<Favorit> ik ga zo over een uurtje naar huus, dan ga ik ff belluh
<nagatzul> n2diy: It only happens in aMsn so yes, positive.
<Favorit> oops
<Favorit> sorry
<zaggynl> lmao
<ActionParsnip> fde: ive had no worries, ive helped countless folks in here with apt-cache searches
<Boohbah> delly: windows apache php mysql? ubuntu is not windows
<fde> ActionParsnip: I've only been using Debian-based since 98 though, so thanks for your input on what I should use...
<Favorit> Boohbah: but but, my ubuntu has nice wondows which I can move around! :P
<Favorit> windows, too
<ActionParsnip> fde: i never said what yo should or shouldnt use, just the advantages you say that aptitude has arent really anything over apt for me
<Boohbah> delly: but if you s/windows/linux/ then it is workable
<fde> ActionParsnip: lol... thats cuz most new features of apt-get and apt-cache come directly from modifications to libapt due to aptitude
<Favorit> apt forever. I'm using debian distro's for like 15 years now, i always get lost in damn aptitude
<n2diy> nagatzul: ok, I'm not familiar witht aMsn, but if that seems to be the problem, sniff on that. Could it be a connection issue?
<Favorit> which whacko wrote it...
<Favorit> nagatzul: I'm familiar with aMsn and can spank it's coders, what's the issue?
<Favorit> its*
<delly> i have unstall wamp on ubuntu but this is not working properperly
<ActionParsnip> fde: im not talking about where anything is derived from. I just cant see why i need aptitude and apt if apt does everything. You say it has advantages and from what you have explained its still and previously was a pointless application to me, thats all i'm saying
<nagatzul> Favorit: As soon as I try to send a soundclip it gives me a reeeally annoying distortion
<DGRick> How do I edit .conf files in ubuntu Server?
<fde> Favorit: I have never once ran the ncurses interface to aptitude... it is just a modern dselect though... and both are frontends to apt, so I highly doubt you've been using debian for 15 years
<delly> so i wanna install lamp plz help me
<ActionParsnip> DGRick: nano, if they are not in your home dir, sudo nano
<p1oooop> this seems alot like a chat program i know of caller flashchat
<erUSUL> !lamp | delly
<ubottu> delly: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DGRick> ActionParsnip thx
<radu> hi
<lvlefisto> I have now pulseaudio working for skype and realplayer except for the mic on skype. I have it using ALSA. Does anyone know how to make the mic work with pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> fde: do you see my point?
<lvlefisto> The problem is when i select pulseaudio in the input device it doesn't record almost any sound.
<Favorit> fde: I know that they are frontends, but I've always made what I wanted to achieve with apt faster than figuring out aptitude or dselect
<erUSUL> DGRick: with your text editor of choice using sudo
<fde> ActionParsnip: No.
<Favorit> nagatzul: send? when you send soundclip it shouldn't be playing it really
<nagatzul> Favorit: Oh it doesn't, it's just when I play it up myself, or the reciever clicks it, it's like, my voice and a distinct "I just shoved the mic into the spinning fan" kind of sound
<ActionParsnip> fde: to me aptitude offers nothing more and I asked you to explain the advantages and from what you said, its what i already do with an extra command which is fine for me. so its still a dead app to me
<Favorit> nagatzul: and what is your default mediaplayer that aMsn tries to invoke?
<fde> Favorit: aptitude shares most of the cli commands with apt-get and apt-cache, with a few more thrown in to make life easier... if you know apt-get there is no learning curve to using aptitude
<ActionParsnip> fde: ive been waiting for someone who uses it instead of apt to find out the difference
<nagatzul> Favorit: Good question, I have no clue :P
<ActionParsnip> fde: thats all, then you started going on about features and thinking i told you what to use which was bizarre
<Spark> what's the point of using aptitude on the commandline?
<Spark> it coexists perfectly with apt-get
<Boohbah> Favorit: This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<Spark> i use aptitude for the nice browsing gui
<Spark> for sorting out messed up dependencies and that kind of thing
<azzarev> Hi guys
<fde> Favorit: before aptitude, I used to use deborphan and debfoster to manage some of the same things that aptitude does for me... that apt-get can now do the same is irrelevant because I still like the more advanced functions of aptitude (like trying to solve dep issues for me, instead of just giving me a useless error)
<Boohbah> Spark: i've heard that it sometimes resolves complex dependencies better than apt-get alone.
<Spark> on the command line?
<niyado> hello
<azzarev> Someone know some application to create internet point with ubuntu?
<Spark> as soon as i get a dependency problem i want to sort it out myself though :)
<Favorit> fde: well, let's put it this way - i never felt the need to learn anything else than apt :) it's prolly easier, better, faster, whatnot, I just hate having to browse through gui that _is_ default. And I've never had the need to look for keys that disable gui when basically apt always did the trick without any hassle with guis and disabling those
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: do you mean a web proxy?
<Boohbah> azzarev: what is an internet point?
<niyado> i need to know what is the command to put the ubuntustudio environment in ubuntu main
<Spark> as it's usually me who caused it in the first place
<azzarev> internet cafe
<Favorit> fde: it's pretty much the same as some people have emacs as their default shell. They're used to it, they can't live without :-)
<fde> Favorit: the tui is not default... it is just what you end up with if you don't read the man page
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: thats kinda my point, i thought itd be cool to see how the other half lived but it appears to ffer no extra features as far as I can see
<Favorit> fde: it's not the default?
<Spark> aptitude is more about browsing deep through dependencies, it's a gui, if you know exactly what you want it's quicker to just apt-get install blah or whatever
<Boohbah> niyado: sudo su -c 'echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Boohbah> niyado: wget -q http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Favorit> fde: install default debian/ubuntu, do NOT read any manpages, tweak any configs. type aptitude. You don't get tui?
<Boohbah> niyado: s/feisty/whatever/
<Favorit> that's one hell of an interesting default install you got there then
<fde> Favorit: yes... but I've never typed aptitude by itself because I read man pages for all commands before I hit enter.
<ActionParsnip> fde: Favorit: each to their own but its nice to see what else there is
<azzarev> I'm looking for an application to create a complete internet cafe. I have tried Openkiosk but it doesn't work.. any Idea?
<nagatzul> Favorit: How do I check ?
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: you can run an ubuntu box as a router
<Favorit> fde that's another point. in an ideal posix world we have no tui's/gui's and we get syntax help after hitting commands :) (yeah, spank me up and call me charlie)
<Favorit> nagatzul: let me have a look, moment
<fde> aptitude = dselect deborphan debfoster apt-get apt-cache and automatic issue resolving built into one command.
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: you need to be specific
<Favorit> apt = knowledge of package structure and package manager without having to depend on presence of various tools :)
<azzarev> ActionParsnip: I need to manage an internet cafe: credit, time, user. 6 client and 1 server
<fde> Most every apt-get command you've ever seen is applicable to aptitude
 * Favorit is bucking up and preparing for holy war. Whjeee, drama! :)
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: http://openkiosk.sourceforge.net/
<Boohbah> azzarev: openkiosk looks good. why does it not work for you?
<azzarev> Boohbah: I have tried openkiosk, but during compile some file is missed
<Favorit> nagatzul: hit Ctrl-P
<Favorit> nagatzul: go to "other" tab
<Favorit> nagatzul: look at sound server settings
<azzarev> Boohbah: I think the is not complete at this time
<Favorit> nagatzul: by default it uses aplay which probably sucks ass :)
<Boohbah> azzarev: you will probably need to install qt dev libraries
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: aim it at azzarev
<blakesu> hi, everybody
<ActionParsnip> !info openkiosk
<ubottu> Package openkiosk does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: did you get all the dependancies of it?
<Boohbah> looks semi-proprietary.
<azzarev> yes during ./configure and make all is fine
<azzarev> when I make install I miss some file
<nagatzul> Favorit: aplay $sound  is what it says
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: then you dont have the dependancys of the compilation
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: which you can install in
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: did you search for a guide on the forums to install the app?
<anaislaclerc> Does anyone know how I can get my wireless adapter working on ubuntu minimal install? It works automatically on regular ubuntu automatically
<azzarev> ActionParsnip: yes I did, i followed step by step
<fde> azzarev: you are using KDE? ask in #kde - there is a tool they've put together that makes internet cafe's pretty easy to set up... also, there are things like pessulus for gnome
<nagatzul> Favorit:  So what should I change to?
<fde> azzarev: neither comes with any way to do time-based access though... there is something on kde-apps that does that however, idk about for gnome though
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: seems to use QT libs which are part of kde, do you have the QTlibs installed?
<azzarev> fde: I have used KDe too.. ActionParsnip: QT libs are installed correctly
<fde> azzarev: openkiosk only works with kde
<fde> azzarev: well, kde and windows
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: do you have the -dev packages for each of the libs it uses?
<Aeosynth> how do i get synaptic's quick search to see non-ubuntu packages?
<Favorit> nagatzul: hmm, could try that built-in tcl library to see if it will help any
<nagatzul> Favorit: It didn't
<anaislaclerc> meow?
<ActionParsnip> Aeosynth: they will all be ubuntu packages?
<azzarev> fde: so I try to compile again ande KDE. ActionParsnip: All libs says are OK!
<Aeosynth> ActionParsnip: well, the ones without the ubuntu symbol
<Favorit> nagatzul: to be honest with all due respect to Alvaro, TCL isn't the best language to write msn in ;)
<ActionParsnip> azzarev: then if you pastebin the compile error we may be able to advise
<fde> azzarev: yes, you'll need all the kde -dev packages that that software requires
<azzarev> fde: ok I do now.
<ActionParsnip> Aeosynth: i dont use synaptic myself but now thats clearer maybe someone else can advise
<Favorit> nagatzul: and if you type "aplay <thatfile.mp3>" or whatever you try to play in amsn, does it sound ok, or also with distortion?
<fde> azzarev: note that just having the libs won't cut it... for compiling you _require_ the -dev package
<Favorit> nagatzul: i.e. type that in shell, not in amsn
<Aeosynth> how do i get rid of system beeps? they're very frequent, loud, and annoying on this laptop
<fde> Aeosynth: gnome?
<azzarev> fde: ok, thanks. I try.
<Aeosynth> fde: yes. ubuntu 8.10
<fde> Aeosynth: System > Preferences > Sound ... under the Sounds tab
<fde> Aeosynth: just uncheck that stuff, then your system is a lot less annoying  :)
<Sw3RvE> how do i get rid of those beeps on xubuntu?
<anaislaclerc> nobody knows how I can get my wireless adepter working?
<Aeosynth> fde: thanks! :)
<fde> Sw3RvE: no idea, look in their config editor tool under the sound preferences
<anaislaclerc> I heard you can get rid of system beeps with the alsa mixer
<Sw3RvE> i tried the way previously mentioned for Aeosynth but i dont have that option.
<fde> anaislaclerc: if you mute sound, perhaps? but otherwise no
<Aeosynth> how do i get synaptic's quick search to see packages not maintained by canonical (ie no ubuntu icon)?
<fde> Sw3RvE: you won't... but there will be something similar... just look around, I haven't used XFce in like 3 years
<anaislaclerc> fde: yeah, I think they have a tab for system sound so you can just mute that
<fde> anaislaclerc: not in alsamixer they don't
<Sw3RvE> i found sound... they only have like 5 or 6 checkboxes in there tho
<Mindpoke> anaislaclerc You can disable the system beeps by just disabling the pcspkr module
<quibbler> Aeosynth, add other reproś to your source list
<Sw3RvE> what is master and pcm (sound)
<Sw3RvE> im assuming master means any sound including the music im listening to.
<groogy> Yo! I want to install a certain package available in the repository though the 32bit version. Can I do that trough synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> groogy: you can install 32bit apps on 64bit as long as you have ia32 libs
<kamyk> Witam all
<Sw3RvE> 64 bit ftw :)
<groogy> Yeh, but how do I find the package? :(
<Favorit> apt-cache search :P
<ActionParsnip> groogy: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<kamyk> hi all
<kamyk> i have a small problem ;D
<groogy> I have already installed that package... Though I want the mysqlclient library in 32bit
<groogy> I can't find the package
<Favorit> kamyk: we all have some small problems, that's why we're all on IRC. Don't be afraid to share it with us! :)
<kamyk> so
<kamyk> i ff3
<ActionParsnip> groogy: search the ubuntu package list and download the 32bit deb you need
<kamyk> ;>
<groogy> searcj the ubuntu package list.. You mean like on launchpad?
<fde> groogy: dpkg -L ia32-libs ... it doesn't install any binaries.
<ActionParsnip> groogy: then use: sudo dpkg --force-arch -i <deb file>
<Aeosynth> quibbler: I'm talking about the package available by default in a new ubuntu install which don't have the ubuntu icon next to them. I don't need to modify my source list in order to install them
<Aeosynth> packages*
<kamyk> ??
<fde> groogy: you can only install 32bit stuff on a 64bit system via the ia32-<package> packages though... apt-get doesn't currently support multiarch
<ActionParsnip> groogy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/net/
<quibbler> Aeosynth, sorry i misunderstood
<groogy> Thanks for the help, let's hope I can find it :P
<Favorit> kamyk: did i miss your question? or what does "i ff3" mean?
<kamyk> no no
<Sw3RvE> is there any easy way to get open office 3.0?
<kamyk> so
<kamyk> fire fox 3 ;)
<kamyk> firefox* 3
<Favorit> yes, fire fox 3
<kamyk> and
<Aeosynth> quibbler: np. do you know how to get them searched by quick-search?
<kamyk> when i go to yt
<fde> kamyk: did you want to share your actual question?
<mathieui> Sw3RvE: TES
<mathieui> *yes
<mathieui> sorry
<Sw3RvE> tes?
<kamyk> so i got firefox3
<Favorit> fde: he wants. about one word per line :)
<kamyk> an when i go to youtube
<mathieui> Sw3RvE: there is a ppa
<kamyk> i have white screen
<kamyk> an only text
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<fde> Sw3RvE: yes... search google for openoffice ppa and add it to Package Sources under 3rd Party Repos in System > Administration
<kamyk> but i gat flashplayer 10 an java
<Favorit> kamyk: flash player plugin isn't loaded it seems
<quibbler> Aeosynth, i have not used quick search...just the search button in synaptic
<fde> kamyk: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kamyk> ok i try
<Sw3RvE> will it matter if im using xubuntu
<fde> Sw3RvE: no
<fde> Sw3RvE: wait
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: not at all, get it in lad :)
<Sw3RvE> i installed the word processor but its 2.4
<fde> Sw3RvE: for Xubuntu... do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-restricted-extras - cuz I don't think it uses gstreamer
<kamyk> <fde: and restart firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> fde: wouldnt that be seen as a dep and auto installed/
<fde> kamyk: yeah
<kamyk> kk
<Sw3RvE> fde your speaking japanese to me
<Sw3RvE> im a total noob even tho i use this and yellowdog lol
<kamyk> hehe ;)
<mjbraun> I have a SCSI attached CD jukebox. My system drops to initramfs during boot on kernels newer than 2.6.22.14. Where should I look for help?  Is there a hardware specific mailing list I should try? The ubuntu users list couldn't help, nor could the web forums (it's an obscure problem, I'm sure).
<fde> kamyk: well yeah, but for instance xubuntu uses listen instead of rhythmbox so you'd end up with a mess
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: you need an extra package, the command fde gave will install it, you can then follow the guide on the link I gave you to install it
<Sw3RvE> do i type that into terminal?
<fde> ActionParsnip: well, I'm wrong, but its still better to go with the -restricted-extras that corresponds with your subdist
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: yes
<kamyk> fde: it;s this smae
<groogy> Sorry to bug you again, but the package I need is: libmysqlclient15off though in 32bit, but I can't find it :(
<fde> Sw3RvE: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-restricted-extras ... just copy and paste
<Favorit> groogy: why would you need that in 32-bit?
<ActionParsnip> fde: if it makes it work then who cares :D
<fde> groogy: why do you need 32bit?
<groogy> To compile it for my server that has a 32bit architecture.
<kamyk> fde: priv ?
<Ermen> Hello, i have a question. What is the best browser for embedded linux
<fde> groogy: set yourself up a 32bit chroot for such things
<Sw3RvE> thanks!
<fde> kamyk: no, ask the channel
<ActionParsnip> +1 for 32bit chroot
<Sw3RvE> now, is this going to enable all of this or just have it available for use?
<groogy> Nah, It has worked fine with just telling gcc which architecture to use, so gcc only need a 32bit library.
<groogy> for mysqlclient
<fde> kamyk: are these things in about:plugins ?
<fde> kamyk: I SAID DO NOT MESSAGE ME
<Favorit> groogy: trust me to compile 32-bit applications in 64-bit env you do want the chroot :)
<Favorit> groogy: otherwise you'll end up with a screwup of a binary
<kamyk> kk
<fde> This isn't AOL Chat ffs, I'm not your friend, I'm just trying to provide Ubuntu Support.
<kamyk> so its this same
<groogy> I don't care, It's ruby that's gonna run the library anyway, I only need the correct ELF format
<kamyk> white scrren only text
<kamyk> i have flas player 10 ad java
<Favorit> groogy: lessee
<fde> If you call your phone companies tech support, do you request the persons home phone number?
<YlandeFaran> I have used the torrent client "Transmission" for some time now. But I get the notion that there should be better programs around.
<fde> kamyk: those are listed in about:plugins ?
<kamyk> no
<YlandeFaran> Is there any special torrent client that anyone can recomend?
<groogy> Favorit: I'm just a student and this is only supposed to be an engine that only I'm supposed to use for my School Project, so I don't need to be perfect.
<fde> YlandeFaran: there are... what do you need from a torrent client though?
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Favorit> groogy: yeah, sec, looking for a way for you to install 32-bit lib without fucking up the rest of the installation
<ActionParsnip> why does torrentflux take so long to start downloading?
<kamyk> i write in conslole
<fde> !torrent is also Hey, you guys should replace "Azureus" with "Vuze" here as they changed their name.
<kamyk> about:plugins
<groogy> Favorit: Thx but the problem I'm having at the moment is to find the .deb file :P
<YlandeFaran> fde: Oh, I don't know really. I like the idea of sharing.
<kamyk> and i have dont' nw questions or somthing like that ;)
<ActionParsnip> kamyk: you put that in your web browser, not terminal
<kamyk> my englisz is not perfect ;)
<kamyk> aaa ok
<fde> YlandeFaran: they all allow you to share, that is the point of torrents
<Sw3RvE> why wont this package configuration let me advance
<ActionParsnip> groogy: i gave you the link to search the repos to manually pull down the deb
<fde> kamyk: are you using 64bit?
<YlandeFaran> I don't need fancy colours and gizmos. I want it to be intuitive and efficient.
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: no credits on the other side, port blocked by firewall, just bad luck with the host you want to download
<Favorit> groogy that's not a problem, you use 8.10?
<kamyk> Shockwave Flash
<kamyk>     Nazwa pliku: libflashplayer.so
<kamyk>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<kamyk> Typ MIME 	Opis 	Rozszerzenia 	Włączony
<kamyk> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Tak
<kamyk> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Tak
<FloodBot2> kamyk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<groogy> ActionParsnip: The library I needed wasn't there. For some wierd reason.
<groogy> Favorit: Yepp
<Sw3RvE>  1.  DEFINITIONS. "Software" means the code identified above in binary     ▒
<Sw3RvE>  │     form, any other machine readable materials including, but not         ▒
<Sw3RvE>  │     limited to, libraries, source files, header files, and data files),
<YlandeFaran> fde: What are the general differences between different clients then?
<fde> Sw3RvE: you have to agree to the terms of the java license...
<Sw3RvE> i scrolled down... do i close terminal now?
<Sw3RvE> how?
<fde> YlandeFaran: interface
<Sw3RvE> i pressed Enter
<ActionParsnip> YlandeFaran: some offer services some dont, you choose the one that suits your needs
<fde> Sw3RvE: now it should give you the option to select yes or no?
<ActionParsnip> YlandeFaran: some have a web interface for remote torrent management, some dont. Some use java, some dont
<Sw3RvE> it has <Ok>
<fde> Sw3RvE: I think you have to hit tab to get to them
<Sw3RvE> thanks, yes tab made it work.
<Sw3RvE> i hope i have a linux class in the future. im going to itt-tech for CNS.
<fde> YlandeFaran: I would recommend you try Vuze, see what you make of it... another popular one is Deluge, but it is very similar to Transmission
<ActionParsnip> YlandeFaran: they all download at the same speed they just give you different controls
<YlandeFaran> What are the biggest things I'm missing when running transmission?
<ActionParsnip> YlandeFaran: compared to what?
<fde> YlandeFaran: depends what you compare it to... nothing really though
<peopel123> hi
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download2.html Sw3RvE you may find this interesting
<fde> YlandeFaran: if you try Vuze, you'll notice a LOT missing from transmission, but it depends what you actually want out of such a tool
<ActionParsnip> YlandeFaran: tr a few, see which you like and stick with it
<Favorit> groogy: may i msg you the url?
<YlandeFaran> I'll do that, probably starting with Vuse.
<groogy> Favorit: Sure
<YlandeFaran> Thanks for the guidance. :)
<mick02> This is a lttle OT but has anyone got Dropbox to work with Ubuntu through a http proxy
<groogy> Finally :D Thx Favorit
<Sw3RvE> ok finished installing. now do i search for office 3.0?
<kamyk> can sombody help mne ?
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Favorit> groogy: no probs :)
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: you'll need a ; in there. let me retype
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Favorit> groogy: although the prope way would be to debootstrap a 32-bit chroot :)
<sipior> kamyk: best if you just ask your question, friend. if anyone can help, they probably will.
<Str0g0n0ff> hi, on Network Manager how can i put an Automatic Keyring without any problems on login ?
<Sw3RvE> i did that but
<Sw3RvE> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<groogy> Favorit: Yeah I guess, but since it's just a school project and only for this: http://td.groogy.se so it's not important
<Sw3RvE> oops
<Sw3RvE> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Favorit> !pl | kamyk
<ubottu> kamyk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Sw3RvE> is that what its supposed to say?
<Favorit> Sw3RvE: that means you're up to date
<Sw3RvE> ah, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: if you have followed http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: then you are up to date, launch an OOo app
<Sw3RvE> i didnt follow that yet... i just did what ive been told in here so far.
<spexi> How can I change the locale in ubuntu server 8.04 without reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: then thats your next jump
<ActionParsnip> !locale | spexi
<ubottu> spexi: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ramvi> [KERNEL HELP] sudo modprobe DRIVER works for me. But I have to do it on every boot. How do I have it automated?
<fde> ramvi: throw it into /etc/modules
<arvind_khadri> ramvi, add it to rc.local
<Sw3RvE> alright so after doing what you guys told me to run in terminal i can now move onto the guide?
<ramvi> fde: Didd add it to /etc/modules . Didn't help
<arvind_khadri> ramvi, ya that too can be done... what fde said
<ActionParsnip> ramvi: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<fde> ramvi: do NOT do what arvind_khadri said, that is a lazy hack coming from rpm or slack systems
<ramvi> arvind_khadri: I'll try that. Thanks!
<spexi> seems that reboot is still required
<ActionParsnip> ramvi: add it to the bottom of that file
<arvind_khadri> fde, oh really?
<fde> !rc.local
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local
<Favorit> euh, don't add modules to rc.local, that's just plain wrong
<ActionParsnip> why not, it works
<Favorit> it's bad taste
<ActionParsnip> the /etc/modules file is awesome
<sipior> agreed, there's already a mechanism for ensuring that modules are loaded at boot...
<Favorit> there's a proper place to force modules load
<fde> arvind_khadri: yeah, it is preferred to actually write an init script
<Sw3RvE> do i leave deb on the front? ~~> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<arvind_khadri> fde, Favorit, thanks... didnt know about it... will make a not of it
<arvind_khadri> Sw3RvE, ya
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: yes
<azzarev3> fde: about openkiosk, I have always the same error under kde
<Favorit> what they said while i was typoing your nick
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: the other front you'll see is deb-src
<Favorit> :P
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: which contain source code
<fde> Sw3RvE: yes, if you're adding to the file itself, I think Software Sources just wants the URL though
<fde> azzarev3: what is the error?
<liberty> ÑÎÑÈÒÅ ÕÓÉ
<liberty> ÕÓÉ
<liberty> õóé
<liberty> ïèçäà
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sw3RvE> ok im using xunbuntu and its different from what this guide has
<azzarev3> fde: now I compile again I give you in private
<unimatrix9> hello every one
<Sw3RvE> i entered the APT line
<fde> ramvi: you can also add it to /etc/modprobe.d/anyfile ... but I don't like or recall the syntax for that...
<bazhang> Sw3RvE, same basic ideas though
<fde> azzarev3: no, pastebin it
<Sw3RvE> but i dont have the button im supposed to click
<ramvi> fde: thanks for your time :D
<Sw3RvE> oh nevermind lol
<unimatrix9> how can i find out on the command line if a ubuntu is 64 bit / 32 bit? lsb_release only shows the version
<gfather> guys any recomdenatoin for a light ide ?
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix9: uname -a
<gfather> im on linux
<unimatrix9> ok
<Sw3RvE> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<gfather> ahh wronge chat :)
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix9: i686 == 32bit,x86_64 == 64bit
<req^> When is /etc/environment ran? If I have a ssh-access only server, if I change /etc/environment, will the changes be applied when I next log in via SSH?
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: read the guide better
<Sw3RvE> i got an error.
<Sw3RvE> i did.
<arvind_khadri> Sw3RvE, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6649356 follow this
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: it tells you how to get the key
<fde> Sw3RvE: launchpad doesn't currently support signatures... just ignore that message and say 'y' to just doing it
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: you didnt, it tells you how to get the key and import it
<Sw3RvE> i have new software udates available now
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: i follow this guide myself when i reinstall
<unimatrix9> ok i see , its uname -a
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix9: ok so you see the output, read along, do you see i686 or x86_64?
<unimatrix9> i686
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix9: so you are therefore on 32bit
<Sw3RvE> this guide does not say anything about an error...
<jrib> Sw3RvE: does it say the word "key" anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: you need the key, it says click here to download the key somewhere
<fde> !pastebin > azzarev5
<ubottu> azzarev5, please see my private message
<Sw3RvE> oh
<unimatrix9> do you know about kernel upgrade breaking sound , that is , system sound dont work for alsa  after that
<fde> azzarev5: why do I want all that spewed into my IRC client?
<arvind_khadri> Squawk, it does... read completely...
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: Right click HERE and "Save Link As..." the key file on your desktop. Go to the fourth tab, "Authentication", click the "Import Key File" button, navigate to the location were you've just saved the key file (File System/home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop) and double click it. You will immediately see a new entry called "247D1CFF 2009-01-21 Launchpad PPA for OpenOffice.org Scribblers".
<arvind_khadri> Squawk, sorry
<arvind_khadri> Sw3RvE, it does
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: you arent reading it properly like i said
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/key
<fde> People here are rude... ugh
<chu_> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<chu_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<arvind_khadri> Sw3RvE, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys $KEY ;gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<chu_> !cloning
<ActionParsnip> fde: i just hate when peopple say "it's not there it's not there" and it is
<arvind_khadri> Sw3RvE, in place of $KEY use the key value for which you were having an error
<Sw3RvE> ok i imported the key
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: read the page thoroughly, this isnt some microsoft install where you click next lots
<Sw3RvE> :P
<dayo> !routing | dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: ok that will authenticate the packages as ok
<dayo> !router | dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<dayo> !firewall | dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<fde> ActionParsnip: I just hate when people message you randomly... then decide to do it again when you tell them not to
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: now run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> fde: that too, unles they ask :)
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: its gonna take time..its not a small app
<Sw3RvE> now its saying im about to install software that cant be authenticated
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: see how great life is if you read?
<Sw3RvE> in update manager
<ActionParsnip> Sw3RvE: just allow it, its fine
<fde> ActionParsnip: I always say no when they ask... how hard can it be to just pay attention to their name being highlighted? Let the regulars worry about everything else...
<chu_> Would the clone tool be an effective backup device I think so, but just to confirm...
<fde> azzarev5: lol... that's not an error... you have to run 'make'
<Sw3RvE> you just told me to read and its saying "Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of my system."
<azzarev5> someone can help me?
<azzarev5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119191/
<azzarev5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119193/
<teresa_> hi at all
<azzarev5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119194/
<Hacking> FloodBot2
<fde> azzarev5: I just told you, that isn't an error... that is telling you ./configure worked... now run 'make'
<Hacking> what the fuck is this
<Hacking> LOL!
<FloodBot2> Hacking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azzarev5> fde: can you check compile error?
<ActionParsnip> azzarev5: looks good, now run 'make' from the same place
<Hacking> LOL
<Hacking> fuck this
<Hacking> fuck u all!
<Hacking> LOL!
<fde> azzarev5: it isn't an error...
<FloodBot2> Hacking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hacking> LOL!
<Hacking> LOL!
<Hacking> LOL!
<azzarev5> ActionParnship: I did
<chu_> :)
<ActionParsnip> azzarev5: there isnt even a warning
<fde> ActionParsnip: lol... check 225
<fde> ActionParsnip: nm, he pasted a couple more in here
<ActionParsnip> azzarev5: why are you logged in as root?
<fde> azzarev5: it either worked, or isn't something we can assist you with... try asking the software provider.
<azzarev5> ActionParnship: is it a wrong?
<Sw3RvE> lol pulling his leg with op status?
<Favorit> azzarev5: does the directory exist?
<ActionParsnip> azzarev5: to be logged in as root is wrong
<ActionParsnip> azzarev5: I think you need to create the file /usr/local/kde/share/config/kioskclientrc
<fde> Favorit: the script should be doing it for him
<Favorit> fde: supposedly, if the script isn't b0rked. which is rather often the case in kde :)
<Sw3RvE> thanks! i have open office 3.0 now. :)
<Favorit> azzarev5: /usr/local/kde/share/config/ <- does that dir exist?
<azzarev5> Favorit I check
<fde> Favorit: this isn't a KDE program... its some random company providing something for KDE
<fde> Favorit: KDE is better quality than Gnome wrt build issues
<juxta_> I'm having a really weird problem with pptpd.. I have a server running, and clients can connect, except for one machine. That machine has no issues connecting to other, identically configured pptpd servers though. All clients are XP SP2 - any ideas?
<keres> whenever i try to install ubuntu on my armada m300 laptop it gets to the very very first window where you choose options of install. there it just freezes.
<Favorit> fde: depends on who's behind the packaging :)
<scout_> hi how do i install KDE 4.2 on my ubuntu ?
<fde> Favorit: No, gnome is just a mess to compile... which is why even the devs generally use something like jhbuild instead of doing it by hand.
<azzarev5> Favorit: the directory at this time it doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis64> scout_,  the topic url in #kubuntu tells you the page with the directioons
<Favorit> fde: i've seen pretty horribly built kde software. kde isn't to blame of course, but people not knowing how to use the toolkits are just plain scary
<bazhang> scout_, check out the instructions at kubuntu.org
<jaggz-> can I update hoary hedgehog?
<fde> scout_: look on kubuntu.com ... they have a new story about it.
<jaggz-> or is it "better" to reinstall
<bazhang> jaggz-, no
<Favorit> azzarev5: run mkdir -p /usr/local/kde/share/config/ and re-run make install
<jrib> jaggz-: yes, but it will probably be a lot faster to reinstall
<scout_> bazhang, fde: thnx
<ActionParsnip> jaggz-: you'll have to upgrade to each distro up at a time
<jaggz-> not fun
<ActionParsnip> jaggz-: its going to be hugely faster to clean install
<jaggz-> yeah.. and .. cleaner.
 * Favorit mutters: let me guess, next opkdekiosk will be looking for its config not where it tries to install it now
<bazhang> back up and then install a more recent version jaggz-
<jrib> jaggz-: you would have to go: hoary -> breezy -> dapper -> gutsy -> intrepid
<fde> jaggz-: you actually only have to upgrade to everything leading up to an LTS, then go from LTS to LTS
<jaggz-> considering it was my first debian-based system and has some slop done to it.
<jaggz-> LTS?
<ActionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jrib> jaggz-: dapper and gutsy are the two lts releases so far
<fde> jaggz-: you probably want to wait till Jaunty is released and fresh install with ext4 though at this point...
<fde> jaggz-: spend the time until april-ish backing up whatever you want to keep  :)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: is hardy not lts?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: erm, right...
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Favorit> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<fde> !pm | fun72
<ubottu> fun72: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> I wanted the next one to be kill koala
<fun72> for what use lts
<Favorit> azzarev5: any luck?
<azzarev5> Favorit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119196/
<nbeebo> this comes up when trying to start a movie with vlc in cli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119195/
<Favorit> fun72: for longer support
<Favorit> azzarev5: looking
<nbeebo> or any other player for that matter
<jaggz-> any of you use projectM?
<fde> fun72: Long Term Support ... mostly useful for servers
<fde> fun72: and corporations
<kavity> jaggz-: Yes.
<fun72> ok
<kavity> Wait...
<kavity> Nevermind that.
<jaggz-> Kavity, what program do you use to see the visualizations?
<Favorit> azzarev5: err, if you don't do it as root, make it 'sudo make install' then
<azzarev5> o yes
<kavity> jaggz-: Sorry, I read it as "any of you use scummVM".
<jaggz-> heh
<unanxbt> is it possible that my keyboard can produce keystroke sounds (like we use to see in scifi movies)?
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc;sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install vlc
<Favorit> azzarev5: mkdir -p should have been ran as root as well :)
<azzarev5> Favorit: wow no error now
<ShackTiDe> Hi all can somebody tell me how do I put an icon of Documents on my Desktop using gconf-editor. Tried adding manually documents_icon_visible, but says This key has no schema! :( Please help
<Favorit> azzarev5: right, well, start it up
<Favorit> (i have no clue what you were installing, but i assume it will work) :)
<fde> ActionParsnip: uhh, you realize that if you --purge, the package manager will not reinstall the config files?
<_gridcomputing_> Is it possible to share an X session over ssh?
<fde> _gridcomputing_: ssh -X
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: just clears out old the old fluff as well as the old vlc and installs a new one from repos
<Favorit> _gridcomputing_: share? tunnel, you mean?
<ShackTiDe> according to gnome documents_icon_visible true should work :(
<_gridcomputing_> fde
<ActionParsnip> fde: only the configs not in ~/ wil be removed
<nbeebo> ActionParsnip, thanks but i forgot to mention i get these errors wth mplayer ubuntus movie player etc
<_gridcomputing_> fde: Yes, but I mean share between two ssh logins
<fde> _gridcomputing_: umm, I think you want VNC.....
<Favorit> _gridcomputing_: you want 2 people to see the same screen?
<ActionParsnip> fde: when the app is reinstalled the new configs will be installed as there is no history of the app ever being on the system
<Favorit> _gridcomputing_: then what fde said.
<_gridcomputing_> fde: Yes VNC work well. Yes I want 2 People seeing the same screen or some windows
<fde> _gridcomputing_: there is distributed ssh, but I am not knowledgeable about it.
<Favorit> _gridcomputing_: NC is your best shot then
<Favorit> VNC that is
<fde> ActionParsnip: still, randomly telling people to purge when you know they're reinstalling it after is plain dumb
<Boohbah> _gridcomputing_: i would also look at FreeNX. it's very efficient
<ActionParsnip> fde: its not as malformed config can cause issues. It just a good way of pulling the entirety of the app out of the system
<_gridcomputing_> fde: OK VNC is great
<fde> ActionParsnip: then remove the configs in ~/. which apt will never touch... do NOT have them remove system configs via purge
<unanxbt> is it possible that my keyboard can produce keystroke sounds (like we use to see in scifi movies)?
<_gridcomputing_> Favorit: I have googled it
<ActionParsnip> fde: they could be faulty, and fresh new ones will show that is the case or not, either way its far from dumb
<fde> ActionParsnip: they do NOT come back without a complex method of restoring md5sums...
<ActionParsnip> fde: stock/default ones will though
<fde> ActionParsnip: NO THEY WON'T
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<Favorit> dude, release that shift pedal
<Favorit> you don't have to yell
<ActionParsnip> fde: ive never had an issue with it, Ive always done it this way
<fde> Favorit: he isn't comprehending in small text
<Cpudan80> Got a problem with my Ubuntu 8.10 -- The automounter for USB sticks doesnt work
<Cpudan80> It comes up and says "cannot mount [key name], root privileges required"
<ikonia> Cpudan80: few people have been having this problem latley
<fde> ActionParsnip: I've been using Debian-based for 12 years, and I can assure you you'd have issues.
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: does the partition show up in sudo fdisk -l
<Favorit> fde: well, he's got a point. what's the problem with wiping system configs for application that you're willing to reinstall fresh?
<ActionParsnip> fde: i dont care. I'm calling it as I see it
<Cpudan80> ActionParsnip: ikonia Yeah it all works ok if I plug it in then do sudo mount -a
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> fde: its worked for me so its what I advise userd
<bazhang> take it to offtopic room please
<Cpudan80> ikonia: So people have been having the mount permissions error?
<fde> Favorit: dpkg will not restore the configs unless you restore md5sums to what the package expects... it remembers that you didn't want them, and keeps them gone.
<nbeebo> this comes up when trying to start a movie with vlc or any other move player for that matter in cli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119195/
<cableroy> hi, i have problems getting my nvidia 7800gtx to display with dvi cable, vga works great, google didn't give me a good answer to this, anyone got suggetions?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: a few people have menionted it yes
<scout_> is it possible to revert a installation of packages ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: almost as if the disk can't be mounted in user space
<unimatrix9> how would the command be to reinstall alsa ?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Yeah, that sounds like what Ive got
<Nukuntu> How
<ActionParsnip> scout_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<Nukuntu> HEY Guys
<Cpudan80> ikonia: It hasnt really worked since ehh 8.04
<Nukuntu> Can i adjust the Antialiasing in Ubuntu 810 +
<scout_> i've just installed kde 4.2, and just want to know if there is some way of uninstalling all of the packages that were install, easily :)
<Nukuntu> ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: really, thats a big change
<ikonia> Cpudan80: what filel system is on the key ?
<scout_> ActionParsnip: i meant revert, not reinstall
<ActionParsnip> scout_: you'd have to uninstall kde4 and install whatever you had before
<fde> unimatrix9: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-sound-base (and alsa-utils and alsa-base)
<Cpudan80> ikonia: FAT
<Cpudan80> ikonia: maybe FAT32, I think one of the suckers was 4GB
<ikonia> Cpudan80: super odd
<Favorit> fde: umm, may I have a reference to that information you just shared? that purge keeps memory of configs that you didnt' want
<ikonia> Cpudan80: what happens if you try to mount it manually
<unimatrix9> okey, then it would be sudo apt-get reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-utils alsa base right?
<fde> !info uck
<ubottu> Package uck does not exist in intrepid
<Cpudan80> ikonia: yeah ... has anyone mentioned a fix?
<fde> Guess that is new in jaunty
<ikonia> Cpudan80: nope, think it needs some digging
<rio> how to mount network filesystems automaticly after bringing network up?
<azzarev5> Favorit: i don't find the command to start openkiosk :(
<Cpudan80> ikonia: OK - well - I'll poke around
<ActionParsnip> fde: if you can find a credible source to back up what you say I'll believe you
<Cpudan80> ikonia: thanks for the info
<Favorit> azzarev5: /usr/local/kde/bin/opkdeopenkiosk or so?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I will too, as in the past week or so a few people have mentioned it, so clearly something more than user error here
<azzarev5> i try
<bazhang> fde, the uck is under !remaster
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me get my internal mic working?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: alright, well if you find anything just send me a pm, I'll be around
<Cpudan80> ikonia: I'll ping you if I find somethin useful
<ikonia> Cpudan80: please do
<fde> bazhang: been looking for the correct factoid all day... heh, thanks
<Favorit> fde: cuz I'm looking at current source of dpkg, and I can't find any reference to changing any states about the purged package. Moreover, it even removes references to versions that were installed to completely wipe any information, so the config files will be just reinstalled from the original during reinstallation
<fde> ActionParsnip: lol... just search google for phrases like 'debian won't restore config files after purge'
<Cpudan80> ikonia: for what its worth, when the thing actually gets mounted, it goes to /media/usb
<chu_> batteries batteries batteries!!!!
<fde> Favorit: the dpkg bot appears to suggest that they have changed policy to rectify the situation, so I would guess the code echoes this
<bernz> cableroy, have you tried using a VGA cable? what it lacks in "cutting edge" it makes up for with "field tested/proven" (i use a VGA cable from my mediabox to my LCD, works great at 1920x1080)
<azzarev5> Favorit: sorry but I am really newbie. which is the command to execute the program?
<Favorit> fde: well, the exact point of purge is to _remove_ the even customized configs, so that if you reinstall you'll get stock configuration. so of course it won't restore anything
<Favorit> azzarev5: lemme have a look at your paste, sec
<fde> Favorit: in #debian-bots ... type !xorgmd5 ... it used to state a very common scenario that would serve as example... lots of people would remove xorg.conf and have it not come back due to policy
<ikonia> Cpudan80: so it does get auto mounted sometimes?
<illumin8> Would having too large of a swap partion effect performance?
<Favorit> azzarev5: /usr/local/kde/bin/kiosksetup <- i suppose this would be a good place to start
<Dr_Willis64> illumin8,  not really
<Cpudan80> ikonia: no, but if I do sudo mount -a after I get the little permissions error box, it goes to /media/usb
<ActionParsnip> fde: mepis.org use purge on their site for open office upgrades
<Favorit> azzarev5: otherwise I'd read the documentation on the software you're trying to install
<ActionParsnip> fde: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/OpenOffice.org:_Upgrade_from_2.02_to_2.2
<bernz> illumin8, not really, unless you are running software that tries to allocate insane amounts of memory, and you end up spending most CPU cycles swapping
<ikonia> Cpudan80: is it in your /etc/fstab ?
<fde> Favorit: used to have examples of it every single day in #debian
<ActionParsnip> fde: I cant find anything so far
<azzarev5> Favorit: I found it bue which the command to execute it?
<fde> ActionParsnip: I don't care about mepis
<Cpudan80> ikonia: nope
<ActionParsnip> fde: its debian based :)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: really, so it mounts with a mount -a even though it's not in your /etc/fstab ?
<bernz> illumin8, unless you are editing videos or MASSIVE, hi-rez photos, you won't notice, but it's a waste of otherwise-usable storage space
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Even if I did like, sudo echo "I need root for a sec", then plugged it in -- it would work
<illumin8> bernz, reason i ask is because i had a 3gb swap earlier today and ubuntu seemed more responsive, now its a tad larger (because of a default install) and its slightly slower. Perhaps its just my perception though
<Favorit> fde: I think we're talking about the same thing from a different perspective. but anyway.
<ikonia> Cpudan80: out of interest, could you pastebin your /etc/fstab I have a thought in my head, it's doubtful, but possible
<baaba> how would i go about diagnosing a problem where after installing nvidia-glx-177, my monitor turns off when x starts running on tty7?
<Dr_Willis64> illumin8,  how much ram ya got?  I rarely touch the swap partitions at all on my 2+gb ram systems
<fde> ActionParsnip: doesn't mean they follow debian policy
<bernz> illumin8, yes, unless you've measured some specific tasks (there's a CLI way to do this), your gut will often tell you the pessimistic thing ("it's slower") when nothing's really changed ;-)
<baaba> if i switch ttys to any other one, i get an image
<bernz> (by measured, i mean 'timed')
<illumin8> Dr_Willis64, 2gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> fde: doesnt meanubuntu does then either surely
<fde> Favorit: note that the "xorg.conf will be overritten regardless" of the dpkg output suggests that didn't used to be the case.
<baaba> and also without the nvidia drivers things work fine
<Cpudan80> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> Cpudan80: thanks
<baaba> and Xorg.0.log shows no errors or warnings
<bernz> baaba, most other TTYs (by default) are text-mode, which is widely supported by most hardware (though my TV can't do certain weird low resolutions even in text mode)
<Favorit> fde: ok, i have about 20,000 sarge machines at hand, rather ancient, let me make a small test :)
<fde> ActionParsnip: sure, except that Ubuntu hired the apt-get and dpkg developers
<ActionParsnip> fde: I even looked for 'apt-get --purge is bad'
<Cpudan80> ikonia: there is a USB key that I have in there -- but thats a different ball game
<ActionParsnip> fde: nothing
<ikonia> Cpudan80: understood
<ikonia> understood
<ActionParsnip> fde: theres nothing to backup what you say
<fde> Favorit: just purge xorg and reinstall it... easy
<bernz> baaba, how did you install your nvidia drivers? "fancy" video drivers can cause lots of problems, and often need special builds
<baaba> bernz: yeah, i'm looking for hints on how to diagnose why the nvidia driver causes tty7 to just give no image to the monitor at all
<Favorit> fde: trick would be to find a server with X :) i'll test it on some smaller package
<keres> whenever i try to install ubuntu on my armada m300 laptop it gets to the very very first window where you choose options of install. there it just freezes.
<baaba> bernz: on top of a fresh 8.10 with the driver wizard tray popup thing
<illumin8> Dr_Willis64, Yes, 2gb of physical ram, but the swap is the default ubuntu swap of 5.5gb space, being its also allocated as swap for the other 7 Oses i have on the system i wanted to be sure big isnt going to be a big issue :)
<bangalibabu> # modprobe usb-storage
<bangalibabu> # modprobe usbserial
<Cpudan80> ikonia: http://www.pastebin.ca/1340000
<Dr_Willis64> illumin8,  watch out for using hiberbate./suspend :) one of those can suspend to swap.. (i never use either)
<Cpudan80> neat post #
<bernz> baaba, first thing to check, probably, is whether your display can handle whatever resolution X is trying to use (timings of video); does your display say "invalid format" or "no signal" or any other hint that suggests the video card is outputting "junk"?
<Cpudan80> 1M 340 Thou
<baaba> no, it just goes into power saving mode
<ikonia> Cpudan80: which is your usb key in /etc/fstab
<bernz> baaba, oh yeah, that often happens when there's no useable signal
<illumin8> Dr_Willis64, im not a fan of standby on computers, they are in one of 3 modes for me, off, on and in use or on and in screensaver :)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I think I undestand the problem
<Cpudan80> ikonia: sdc1
<fde> Favorit: Also, you'd be looking at the source code for ucf not apt-get or dpkg... it is ucf that doesn't allow them to restore the file
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ok - I think I have it
<Cpudan80> ikonia: but thats a big key that I mount a lot
<ikonia> Cpudan80: not %100 why - but I understand the issue
<bangalibabu> # modprobe usb-storage
<bangalibabu> # modprobe usbserial
<bangalibabu> how can i use this command on terminal to detect my modem?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: is the other key (the one you mount a lot) in the system now ?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: nope
<Favorit> fde: for ucf to not to allow something it first has to be informed of policy change and dpkg has no code like that
<baaba> so i guess i should set up something in xorg.conf for the monitor after installing the driver
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ok - we have a winner
<keres> whenever i try to install ubuntu on my armada m300 laptop it gets to the very very first window where you choose options of install. there it just freezes.
<ActionParsnip> fde: i'm just going by my day to day install, uninstall, reinstall activitys and ive had zero issues
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I'll go through this step by step, as it can get complex
<Cpudan80> ikonia: but I only put the other key in there because it wouldnt auto mount (same permissions error)
<fde> Favorit: uhh, yes it does... else how does it keep track of 'rc' state?
<baaba> does the nvidia driver come with a command-line configuration utility? :)
<bernz> baaba, you'll *probably* need to look at your X config (usually /etc/X11/xorg.conf IIRC), and you can manually edit your default/active resolution; try something "well-known", like 1024x768. because odds are good the driver was trying for something higher/fancier
<Cpudan80> ikonia: fire away!
<ActionParsnip> keres: did you md5 check the iso you downloded as well as verify the cd yo burned was ok?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ok - the permissions error - thats unknown at this moment, but it's partly making sense
<ikonia> Cpudan80: you've got a hardcoded entry in /etc/fstab that's based on a device name rather than a UUID
<fde> ActionParsnip: you didn't even know about -p for mkdir though, so I'm not sure how reliable such things are coming from you.
<ActionParsnip> fde: im sure theres a few commands I know that you dont
<illumin8> ikonia, isnt fstab based on both
<ActionParsnip> fde: its what makes the world go round
<Favorit> fde: pkg->installed.conffiles = NULL; modstatdb_note(pkg); this means it _zeroes_ config files for that package :)
<keres> ActionParsnip: yes. and the CD inegrity check was also good
<Favorit> fde: to deny config file installation it would have to keep the names.
<ActionParsnip> keres: good
<ikonia> Cpudan80: when you put your key in, you get the permissions problem (odd), however when you do a mount -a hal sees your usb device as a new disk, assigns it a device file (next in the list would be /dev/sdc) and as you have an entry based on /dev/sdc1 - it mounts what ever device is on /dev/sdc
<ikonia> illumin8: yes it is
<ikonia> Cpudan80: does that make sense for why mount -a works ?
<ActionParsnip> keres: i'd try some boot options then
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | keres
<ubottu> keres: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Cpudan80> ikonia: sure
<Favorit> fde: src/remove.c line 517-518
<Cpudan80> ikonia: so remove the sdc line?
<DStrevinas> Hello, has anyone came across a GPS traffic emulator?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ok, so that looks like a red herring, if you put that link as a uuid rather than a device file, I bet your current key won't work, but your big regular one does
<ikonia> Cpudan80: have I explained that ok ?
<Cpudan80> yeah
<Cpudan80> makes sense
<Cpudan80> So if I just remove the sdc line?
<fde> Favorit: lol... install any random package, then remove it... aptitude search it... it'll still have rc status... you can't take that away afaik, aptitude always knows about that package now...
<ikonia> Cpudan80: yeah, change it to a uuid
<illumin8> thats a pretty smooth work around
<Cpudan80> right right yeah
<fde> Favorit: compare that to the same package not installed... obviously it is keeping track of it somewhere
<bernz> baaba, if you are able to uninstall whatever nvidia driver you already installed, you might then want to install the text-only 'envyng', and use it text-mode (in one of your working TTYs) to install nvidia drivers; it does a *lot* of the tedium, and i had good success with it for my ATI card (it supports ATI and NVIDIA)
<illumin8> force the system to see uuid instead of allocation
<Cpudan80> ikonia: ok well I cant test it till after work, but I'll report back
<illumin8> smart :)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: please do, I'll keep looking at the permissions issue
<fde> Favorit: (pretty sure its in /var/lib/dpkg/info)
<Cpudan80> ikonia: so you think it'll mount ok but still give the perms error?
<prince_jammys> fde: it seems that packages have to ensure that ucf knows to purge the conf once the package is purged (this from man ucf). perhaps what you're describing was a bug in certain packages' postrm scripts?
<bernz> DStrevinas, nope, but it sounds like it would be worth a lot of money to someone developing a GPS product :-D sorry, i don't know of one
<prince_jammys> fde: else it's believed to still be in the system and doesn't get created on reinstall
<Favorit> fde: but that's solely a "feature" of aptitude that has nothing to do with the actual working of dpkg. if you reinstall the package with dpkg (bypassing all frontent intelligence) all the configs will be in place.
<fde> prince_jammys: it is certainly not a bug, its just that a lot of people run into the negative aspects of it.
<nemo__> goodbye all !
<Favorit> fde: i'm looking at dpkg install functions in source now - it doesn't give a flying f*ck about previous package state unless it was half-installed
<fde> Favorit: aptitude just reads what libapt tells it... apt-get's output is just less informative.
<ikonia> Cpudan80: nah, I think it will still complain
<ActionParsnip> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119201/
<fde> Favorit: can do the same via dpkg -l
<Cpudan80> hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> fde: works PERFECTLY with tuxeyes
<Favorit> fde: that's where you're wrong, let me paste
<Favorit> fde http://paste.ubuntu.com/119203/
<fde> ActionParsnip: uhh... dpkg -L tuxeyes | grep etc ... I doubt tuxeyes has system wide config files
<dayo> can someone please help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119202/
<Dr_Willis64> dayo,  its a good idea to at least summarize the problem along with the paste
<Favorit> dayo: replace /255.0.0.0 with /8
<baaba> bernz: thanks i'll try that in a bit
<ActionParsnip> fde: none, bad test
<drayen> hey all
<Favorit> dayo: in the first command
<Favorit> fde: I just showed to you that dpkg doesn't remember the purged state, while aptitude does.
<travian_geek> is there a commando for listing information about other computers in a LAN? Like ip dns osv
<jillian_> hi guys...i'm still a bit new to ubuntu..i recently upgraded to 8.10 and I need to know how to get my system to recognize my camera and webcam.
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: cheers man, better test :)
<bernz> baaba, okay, good luck... once you get your video card driver going, you'll need to tweak various settings on your media players (e.g. "direct rendering" and stuff like that)
<fde> Favorit: uhh the p means present... available but not installed... so how does that prove anything?
<dayo> Favorit: it worked. thanks!
<Kingsy102> I have ubuntu lite or u-lite installed on my laptop, can I get it to run an interface?
<dayo> Dr_Willis64: i'm trying to set up a static route
<drayen> I'm religated to the command line atm, as i just updated a few packages and it crashed mid update. i've tried "apt-get update" but, its telling me i need to run "dpkg --configure -a" which i do, get no output then re run "apt-get update" only to get the same error. Any ideas?
<fde> Favorit: that tells me you've never installed that package
<Dr_Willis64> Kingsy102,  install a desktop/windowmanager and X? Neve rheard of ubuntu lite.
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy102: sudo apt-get install fluxbox if you want something light, or sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop
<Favorit> fde: right, let me paste you whole test. Apparently you don't even know your favorite tool
<dayo> Favorit Dr_Willis64: when i reboot, the route's gone, right? how do i make it stay
<DStrevinas> bernz: Is it possible to use a Windows GPS emulator with WINE and capture data from the virtual serial port it creates? In particular, is there a mapping between a serial port a windows program pouts data in, and the associated linux /dev/something?
<bernz> travian_geek, not exactly, but you probably want some sort of security tool which can ping a sequence of IPs
<Dr_Willis64> dayo,  no idea. proberly a setting file.. or 'cheat' and put the commands in /etc/rc.local I guess :)
<sjhstorm> ls
<sjhstorm> hi
<Dr_Willis64> I put way too much stuff in rc.local
<travian_geek> drayen, google it. I had that problem. I think it was someting with my host file
<bernz> travian_geek, basically, ping each machine number in turn in your subnet -- but beware, machines can choose not to respond to ping (or other ICMP) for many reasons, some trivial/stupid
<InCrypto> using wine 2 install IE6 and i get the "download location information is corrupted .PLease clear ur IE cache to retry setup
<InCrypto> anyone have a clue about this ?
<fde> InCrypto: #winehq
<Favorit> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119205/
<Favorit> fde: tehre
<Favorit> there, even
<drayen> travian_geek, interesting, been trying to, what terms did you google?
<stasiek> hi
<bernz> DStrevinas, in theory, it sounds reasonable, but i've never tried something even similar :-/
<illumin8> InCrypto, doesnt wine-doors also have IE installable?
<travian_geek> bernz, how do I ping an IP i dont know?
<DStrevinas> bernz: Thank you very much
<cwillu> fde, grep Status /var/lib/dpkg/status may or may not help your cause, I've only been paying a small amount of attention
<ActionParsnip> fde: looks like some weird aptitude thing
<jillian_> how do i get ubuntu 8.10 to recognize my webcam and camera
<travian_geek> drayen, I cant remember. Try that error message + host
<Kingsy102> after you have instaled fluxbox how do you get it to run?
<jillian_> it says no camera detected
<drayen> travian_geek: k, trying now....
<cwillu> Favorit, check the listed status for aoeui in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | jillian_
<bernz> travian_geek, that's the point -- you need to hope that however the network was originally configured, either most members use DHCP (and so you can too, to find out the gateway), or you need a hint for the subnet (very typically 192.168.1.x for home LANs)
<ubottu> jillian_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jillian_> thank you..i'll check it out
<bernz> travian_geek, and once you have that, you ping 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2, ... for that whole subnet
<ActionParsnip> fde: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s02s02.html
<illumin8> Kingsy102, log out then change your session to fluxbox then log in, i suggest to select "this time only" at the popup in case you dislike it.
<Favorit> dayo: add this line to your interface configuration: post-up /etc/network/if-up.d/routes.sh
<travian_geek> bernz, o shit:P thats gooing to take ages!
<liqingsong> ho
<Kingsy102> how do you logout and change the session?
<Favorit> dayo: add the route commands there
<bernz> travian_geek, if you have no starting point, you'll have to go for more low-level approach, like traffic sniffing -- install 'wireshark' on a working box that can join the LAN you want to work on
<ActionParsnip> p - The package and all its configuration files were removed, or the package was was never 			installed.
<KDB9000> How can I have Ubuntu auto mount an external NTFS hard drive? It keeps failing and I have to put the command in manually to get it to mount. I tried adding it to fstab and when I plugged it in, it said I don't have the permissions to mount the drive. NTFS-config doesn't see my external (but it does see the internals.
<Favorit> cwillu: sec
<Kingsy102> illumin8 - sorry i am a bit of a noob
<ActionParsnip> fde: making it fully installable again
<liqingsong> what
<fde> cwillu: some what, it does... but this is getting tired... I've only been encountering this stuff for 12 years... I used to tinker a lot, and until I found out about restoring md5sums, I used to reinstall if it wouldn't give me back for instance an smb.conf
<bazhang> !cn | liqingsong
<ubottu> liqingsong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<illumin8> KingOfDos, click the large red power button on the top right of your screen and choose logout. session button will also be there at the login screen
<bernz> travian_geek, actually, if the subnet is smallish, it's surprisingly fast, because a ping/pong sequence only takes milliseconds, or a second at most to be considered a timeout (for local)
<Favorit> cwillu: not presetn
<cwillu> Favorit, after apt-get installing/purging, that file shows "Status: purge ok not-installed" for aoeui
<Dr_Willis64> KDB9000,  there is the 'user' and 'users' option for fstab entries that may be needed..  or check out the 'ntfs-config' tool to enable users mounting them
<andatche> ye
<Favorit> cwillu: want a paste from grep?
<liqingsong> ph
<bernz> DStrevinas, good luck!  if you have success, be sure to post about it somewhere ;-)
<travian_geek> I know the subnet so can i just type ping 192.168.0.x
<cwillu> Favorit, open the file, it's not grepable like that :p
<KDB9000> Dr_Willis64, ntfs-config tool only see my internal, not my external (yes, the drive is plugged in)
<Kingsy102> illumin8 - so how do you logout and start a new session with fluxbox?
<Favorit> cwillu: oh, wait my bad, typoed the crappy packagename :)
<cwillu> Favorit, less /var/lib/dpkg/status, and then /aoeui<enter>
<Dr_Willis64> KDB9000,  it should have a 'checkbox' option to allow users to mount the externals - if i recall correctly
<ActionParsnip> fde: looks like my "no knowledge" wins over you12 years tout
<fde> cwillu: now, of course, most of my tastes are pretty set in stone, so I don't encounter it as much - if ever...
<ActionParsnip> fde: you dont have to apologise
<cwillu> Favorit, I was about to smack you for choosing such an annoying to type name :p
<bernz> travian_geek, wireshark is a network traffic analyzer (AKA "sniffer") which will let you inspect the data on your LAN in a pretty raw way, but with nice filters to make sense of it too
<Favorit> cwillu: that was the first one to show up on apt-cache search asdf ;)
<m41n1> Hello
<Dr_Willis64> KDB9000,  but using the fstab may bypass/disable that feature.. you normally use one  way, or the other.. fstab miught be making hal ignore it.
<travian_geek> how do i start it
<m41n1> a simple question
<Favorit> cwillu: yeah, you're right about the state, that's correct.
<KDB9000> Dr_Willis64, It doesn't show up. all that is in there are my internal NTFS hard drives. (sda1 and sda2 I believe) my external is sdb1
<m41n1> I have conection to the internet throught a proxy
<travian_geek> bernz, how do i start it?
<bernz> travian_geek, with it, you might be able to notice stuff like ARP packets which are basically asking "hey, is this address in use?  can i use this? can someone else hear me?" (not exactly like DHCP, but similar)
<m41n1> i set it up in the Proxy Settings
<fde> ActionParsnip: no... I just give up arguing... all you've said is you don't see it, cool... at least you know now what went wrong if a user comes back to you saying a config file is gone
<bernz> travian_geek, probably something like 'sudo apt-get install wireshark' from a command prompt (CLI)
<m41n1> and Firefox works, but i can't access the internet or ping in the terminal
<m41n1> do you know why?
<fde> ActionParsnip: luckily the people that will encounter it most will ask in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> fde: well i know why they are gone, thats what purge is for
<bernz> travian_geek, and then it'll be available under your 'applications' menu on the desktop, or from the CLI, you can probably just type 'wireshark'
<travian_geek> bernz, is it GUI?
<fde> ActionParsnip: and why they won't come back when installing again*
<prince_jammys> fde: i don't know why you're rulling out the ucf problem i mentioned. i see a lot of bug reports for packages that fail to take care of that when purged, so the conf files don't get created on reinstall.
<dayo> Favorit: i need to create /etc/network/if-up.d/routes.sh  ?
<prince_jammys> fde: ruling out, it meant.
<Favorit> nod dayo
<ActionParsnip> fde: i doubt it but hey thats what makes the world go round
<bernz> travian_geek, yep, it's gui-oriented (though the libs it uses could allow usage from text-mode/terminal/headless/API-only-access)
<Favorit> umm, damn, mud habits :D
<Favorit> dayo: yes
<Dr_Willis64> KDB9000,  try commenting out the fstab line you made for tha textternal drive.. and rerun ntfs-config,  enable both check box's and perhaps reboot? I dont have  a external ntfs handy to check.
<illumin8> Kingsy102, please read your private messages
<Workk1> Pici,
<Dr_Willis64> bbl
<cwillu> fde, sorry, you didn't just say that the default config files won't be reinstalled after you purge, did you?
<Workk1> Pici,  i've got that xchat
<KDB9000> Dr_Willis64, fstab is what it normally is (removed my edit) and ntfs-config still doesn't see the drive. I still get the error message when I plug it in (the one about the logs saying it is already mounted and to unmount in windows and how to do it manually)
<fde> prince_jammys: I think you're misinterpreting the issue though... the postrm script could be wrong also, but postinst will be what has checked to see if the user has removed the file or changed it.
<dayo> Favorit: and what do i put in routes.sh?
<travian_geek> bernz, wireshark in CLI just gives me: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mk13> klk
<bernz> travian_geek, if you have the luxury of a spare router, and a laptop on which you can run wireshark, connect only the router to your laptop via one of the "client" ports on the router (1, 2, 3, ... -- not WLAN)
<Favorit> dayo: #!/bin/bash
 * cwillu goes back to his tower defense game
<letalis> once wireshark is installed, itll be in the internet menu if you use gnome
<Workk1> Hi evey 1
<bernz> travian_geek, you might need to launch it from the desktop/GUI then
<Favorit> dayo: /sbin/route ... and the rest of your route command
<Workk1> Favorit, i need your help
<dayo> Favorit: ok, thanks
<marlock> hi
<Favorit> Workk1: euh, explicitly mine?
<Workk1> actually its important about xchat
<Workk1> i need to know about current on going processes in Ubuntu
<bernz> travian_geek, if you have just a PC connected as a LAN client on the router, you'll eliminate "noise" of real network traffic; then, try a bit of stuff (ping, etc) and observe to learn; once you're familiar with wireshark, use it on the mystery LAN you're trying to document
<Daniel_G> chaps, instead of writing it all out here, can you have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072230 and tell me what you think?
<Workk1> like in windows through task manager you know what's currently running
<marlock> i noticed that my write speed on the HD is less than 5MB/s ... i've installed ubuntu with WUBI
<marlock> what can i do?
<Workk1> how to know about such things in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Workk1: top
<fde> Workk1: to just see what is running... ps -e
<travian_geek> bernz, I have a spare router! :P But I cant find the program in my menys! and I cant start it through CLI
<Favorit> Workk1: type "ps axuw" to see the list of processes, otherwise use top
<Workk1> what's top???
<fde> Workk1: in a GUI, there is gnome-system-monitor or ksysguard also
<illumin8> !chmod | KDB9000
<ubottu> KDB9000: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Workk1> well how to access that ????
<fde> Workk1: define "that"
<Workk1> where to type that command in command prompt or what?
<cocroach> how to set samba with windows network???
<fde> Workk1: yes
<cwillu> Workk1, open a terminal and type 'top'
<Favorit> cwillu: You see, I just went through dpkg sources again for the installation and removal causes. state "purge" is being checked only in a) case of want_purge, and b) only on removal
<Workk1> ok let me try.. wait(hold on)
<KDB9000> illumin8, I already know how ubuntu organizes it's files, that isn't my problem
<fde> cocroach: it should be working out of the box... Places > Network > Windows Network and browse around?
<cwillu> Favorit, I wasn't following the discussion at all, I was just noting that dpkg does track purge state
<Favorit> cwillu: Really, util someone shoves the source line that blocks config installation in _dpkg_, not in its frontends after purging, I really can't find any evidence.
<blackjak> hello guys
<fde> cocroach: to share stuff, just right click and say "Share file" ... it will install things like samba itself.
<Favorit> cwillu: well, fde claims that once you purge a package with system-wide configs, reinstalling it won't install stock configs anymore
<Workk1> ok i got it fde , cwillu , Favorit
<mikeshollen> Would Ubuntu receive substantial performance increases on a solid state drive compared to a 7200 RPM?  It's already very fast with the standard drive for me.
<Workk1> yesterday i installed tor for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: i'm with you buddy
<cwillu> fde, yes, after a purge, reinstalling the package will install the default configs
<Favorit> mikeshollen: yes
<blackjak> could anyone help with setting network manager to its original state?
<m41n1> Does anyone know why it could access the internet with firefox but not with the terminal/konsole? I am using a proxy that is set in the System->Preference->Network Proxy. And FF has set the option of using the system's proxy
<mikeshollen> Favorit: Do you have one?
<Workk1> but after install, i got its icon
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: yes, the seek time is significantly less
<Favorit> mikeshollen: although I'd avoud setting partitions that require heavy write access on SSD
<cwillu> fde, with the exception of a buggy package that tracks its state via some other mechanism (nvidia is bad for that, for instance)
<Favorit> mikeshollen: my home box is ssd-based
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: seek time on 7200 disk is about 12-13ms, SSD is about 3ms
<Workk1> when i try to double click on it... it though starts but sudddenly gets hanged etc
<mikeshollen> Favorit: Do you guys think gaming is more about read time or seek time?
<Workk1> it says some thing like.. tor is already running etc
<cocroach> ino..i mean that i will connect Lan network
<Workk1> what shall i do now????
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: its still 300mbps down to the board, just less bursty
<cocroach> no..i mean that i will connect Lan network
<freegoo> hey guys, i am looking to boot ubuntu from a 1-2gb usb pen. how showulwd i go about this.
<Favorit> mikeshollen: a bit of both I suppose, it depends on the game, if you play some MUD, it won't matter, if you need to load textures all the time, you'll probably notice speed increase
<Workk1> cwillu,
<cwillu> Workk1, yes?
<mikeshollen> Favorit: Something like World of Warcraft or FPS games.
<blackjak> network manager does not recognize my network cards
<fde> cwillu: as I said about an hour ago, evidence seems to suggest they changed something... I haven't ran Ubuntu/Debian for any length of time in about 2 years (basically since lenny froze, releases are boring)
<Workk1> cwillu, : my tor is not working
<Sonizz> Can someone help me? I am beginner in using ubuntu and my sounds dont work, what should I do?
<Workk1> how to fix it?
<cwillu> fde, that's how it's worked as long as I've ever used it, dunno
<cocroach> my office using windows network...and sometimes I want to connect my laptop with network...i can browsing internet, but i can't use sypnatic update...
<prince_jammys> fde: when you get a chance, this short bug report is what is was talking about, which sounds like what you were describing:  http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg89865.html
<blackjak> Sonizz what is your computer?
<cwillu> Workk1, no idae
<cwillu> Workk1, I don't use tor
<Workk1> any1 has any idea about Tor
<Sonizz> fujitsu siemens I dont remember the modell
<Workk1> and how to install it or make it work in Ubuntu????
<blackjak> I have but only in windows
<blackjak> I think it will be easier to install tor controller
<Workk1> blackjak,  how
<blackjak> there are a few out there
<Workk1> i have installed 1... but when you double click it to work
<Joelito> hi all..just curious; is there a project that holds the current ubuntu version with the updated packages?
<blackjak> vidalia is the one
<Workk1> it hangs up
<blackjak> another is ktork
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, I have just installed fluxbox on ubuntu-lite or u-lite how do I get it to run?
<Sonizz> blackjak, my computer is fujitsu siemens scaleo T
<blackjak> ktor could be found in the software channel
<Workk1> suddenly that colour changes and tor interface goes darker like dead etc
<Kingsy101> someone said somehting about loggin off and starting a new session with fluxbox is that right?
<ActionParsnip> tbh he's calling it as seen as we all do
<TLowe> I want my www folder to physically reside on a separate partition, but still referenced as /var/www.  How can I do this?
<lost_and_unfound> hi there, how do i get a text list of all the installed packages ? in FreeBSD i would use pkg_info | less, I suspect in ubuntu it would be aptitude -??
<fde> prince_jammys: perhaps, but I can't see Brandon (xorg packager in debian) making such a trivial mistake... hmm
<bernz> cocroach, your work could be blocking whatever ports synatpic wants to use (if non-HTTP)
<blackjak> sorry the name is tork
<prince_jammys> fde: true
<Workk1> yes Tork is there
<Workk1> i have also installed it
<Workk1> when you open it .. it looks for tor
<blackjak> well it is for kde desktop but it works on gnome too
<Workk1> and when in command prompt i type tor
<Workk1> it gives error in the end
<blackjak> I prefer vidalia
<Workk1> shall i paste what error it gives here on main????
<blackjak> but you need to compile it from source
<illumin8> If you have a removeable device, and its not properly unmounted before being unplugged will the uuid for the device alter when its replugged in?
<m41n1> Does anyone know why it could access the internet with firefox but not with the terminal/konsole? I am using a proxy that is set in the System->Preference->Network Proxy. And FF has set the option of using the system's proxy
<Sonizz> connect/#ubuntu.f
<freegoo> ok looking to boot ubuntu from a usb pen. how should i go about this.
<Sonizz> #ubuntu-fi
<cwillu> !usb | free_loader
<ubottu> free_loader: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cwillu> !usb | freegoo, rather
<ubottu> freegoo, rather: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cwillu> sorry free_loader
<Sonizz> [#ubuntu-fi ]
<freegoo>  i was thinking about using rEFIt or grub. and making the usb pen bootable. after that can i just install ubuntu. IS tis rightn?
<hbekel> m41n1: is HTTP_PROXY set in bash env?
<m41n1> hbekel, for that i just have to use export $HTTP_PROXY ..... right?
<m41n1> the thing is, i just installed the same ubuntu i have in my laptop
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to run fluxbox on ubuntu lite?
<m41n1> and i set this up in the System->Pref...
<SunnyDP> Kingsy101: what is the utility of fluxbos
<m41n1> shouldn't that be enough?
<SunnyDP> fluxbox*
<hbekel> m41n1: w/o the $, yes
<Kingsy101> SunnyP - what do you mean?
<Kingsy101> SunnyDP*
<dolo> how do i give myself permission to use my other internal hard drive?
<SunnyDP> Kingsy101: What is fluxbox :D
<free_loader> freegoo != free_loader
<Kingsy101> I think its a GUI for ubuntu lite.. someone in here advised it
<SunnyDP> dolo: just enter your password
<baaba> bernz: thanks for the help i got it working now, i hadn't really considered that the resolution/frequency would be the culprit since i was using the exact same modeline with another video card
<SunnyDP> King:ok , thanks
<Kingsy101> basically I am looking for a GUI I can run on ubuntu-lite (which is entirly console based operating system)
<baaba> i wonder when i'll learn to stop making assumptions :P
<Kingsy101> SunnyDP - can you suggest something better? if you can that would be great...
<SunnyDP> Kingsy101:  :D i think it;s called ubuntu server ?
<illumin8> Kingsy101, Do you already have fluxbox installed?
<arvind_khadri> !usb > freegoo
<ubottu> freegoo, please see my private message
<dolo> SunnyDP: how do i format it?
<SunnyDP> ubuntu server is just that
<Kingsy101> yea
<Kingsy101> I did
<SunnyDP> terminal
<SunnyDP> nothing else
<Kingsy101> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Kingsy101> and it completed successfully
<SunnyDP> dolo: system -> administration -> partition editor
<illumin8> Kingsy101, did you read my private message on how to start it?
<SunnyDP> from there you can control allyour hdds
<Kingsy101> when I type fluxbox at the terminal it says Error: Couldn't connect to XServer
<illumin8> Kingsy101, na you have to do it from the login splash screen
<Kingsy101> Illumin8 - sorry I missed it, I changed pc's
<sarmisak> hi all
<SunnyDP> hello sarmis
<Kingsy101> any chance of pming the details again?
<bernz> baaba, cool, glad to hear you got it working :-)
<illumin8> Kingsy101, First, log out of your system and go to your splash login screen (where you enter your user name and pw) then click "sessions" button on the bottom of your screen. Choose fluxbox and check ok, then login as usual
<Favorit> anyway
<Favorit> i'll hit the traffic.
<fabzor> hey what app do i need for intrepid so that i can use my windows box to use me intrepid box over lan?
<Favorit> l8rs everyone
<dolo> SunnyDP: Is there a partition editor in there by default that i don't  see or should i download gparted
<SunnyDP> yeah
<SunnyDP> sudo apt-get install gparted
<cwillu> dolo, it's not installed by default, apt-get install gparted will do it
<fabzor> i have used vinagre before but i want one thats jsut for command line, or will vinagre do console too?
<arvind_khadri> dolo, you can use cfdisk...
<dolo> thank u
<drayen> help, got my main work box down... "dpkg -C" gives no output nor does "dpkg -configure -a" and apt-get update wont work...
<fabzor> dolo qgrubedit
<Kingsy101> illumin8 - there isnt a splash screen, it totally text based console, so the login screen is just text on the screen, and you enter in the details it takes you to user@ubuntu:$
<arvind_khadri> drayen, what error do you get?
<Kingsy101> i.e I don't have a mouse, any type of interface at all, it literally like say DOS
<Kingsy101> illumin8 - know what I mean?
<fabzor> Kingsy101 except it doesnt totally suck hahah
<AndySpain> hi!
<Kingsy101> heh yea
<fabzor> dont be afraid the consoles awesome
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: fluxbox is this: http://keramida.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/freesbie11-fluxbox.jpg
<fabzor> it even has text based web brosers
<AndySpain> anyone who could help me set up my laptop's wifi?
<Xrm123> FINALLY! it took 2 days but i finally got my eyetoy installed on linux
<illumin8> Kingsy101, Indeed thats the non grapical version, although im not sure how to enable fluxbox from that
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: light and fast
<Kingsy101> damn
<fabzor> ohhh fluxbox
<illumin8> Kingsy101, have you tried xstart command?
<fabzor> my thats fast!
<Kingsy101> nope
<SunnyDP> ActionParsnip: nothing special right ?
<AndySpain> I' on a HP Pavilion Notebook
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: its light in ram and fast
<SunnyDP> oh yeah
<hbekel> Kingsy101: create a file called ~/.xinitrc and add "exec fluxbox" as the last line, then run startx
<fabzor> try x<tab> and see what options you hav
<SunnyDP> good for servers then
<SunnyDP> will keep in kind
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<SunnyDP> mind* and install tomorrowwith my group
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: log off, change session to fluxbox and log in
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: if you dont like it you can uninstall it
<illumin8> startx...why am i having so many problems with words today...
<illumin8> Kingsy101, Did you see the post on what to do above?
<Kingsy101> hbekel - how do you do that? sorry I am pretty new to this...
<ActionParsnip> SunnyDP: it good for people who want the job done without a sn=ong and dance
<illumin8> Kingsy101, read what hebekel wrote
<ActionParsnip> *song
<Kingsy101> yea just not sure how to make files with just the console
<SunnyDP> ActionPasnips: I dont believe : 4 mb ????
<Kingsy101> and add text to those files
<SunnyDP> :D
<analyser> hi guys, i use my system in english, someones know how can I run some specific program with a different language?
<SunnyDP> LOL
<hbekel> Kingsy101: just type: echo 'exec fluxbox' > .xinitrc
<SunnyDP> analyser: what programs ?
<SunnyDP> word processors
<SunnyDP> ?
<m41n1> hbekel, the thing of the proxy was already set
<Kingsy101> ok... do I need to type that everytime I want to run xstart?
<analyser> SunnyDP: gnucash
<m41n1> but still i can't ping or access anywebsite
<m41n1> nor using apt-get
<illumin8> Startx not xstart.. that was a typo on my part
<hbekel> Kingsy101: no, it creates the .xinitrc file that startx uses to figure out what wm to start
<SunnyDP> analyser:system->pref->keyboard : and add the keyboard you like
<illumin8> Kingsy101, be sure its Startx not Xstart ( that was a typo on my part)
<ActionParsnip> m41n1: can you ping IP addresses: try ping 38.99.130.180
<SunnyDP> then use : Alt+Shift to switch keyboard layours/ languages
<m41n1> it doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip> illumin8: and all lowercase too :)
<illumin8> ActionParsnip, indeed, i think its bedtime ...
<m41n1> it hangs up, like waiting for a response
<m41n1> forever
<age> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> m41n1: are you connected to a router?
<Kingsy101> hbekel - it syas I don't have startx installed..
<fabzor> hi age
<Kingsy101> hbekel - should I run sudo apt-get install xinit?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<m41n1> it's the network of the university
<m41n1> but as i said, it works on my laptop
<SunnyDP> m41n1: those are the best
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: will give you a full blown desktop system
<SunnyDP> :D
<SunnyDP> ActionParsnip:  he doesnt want that i think
<m41n1> hehe
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - will that reinstall the entire operating system?
<SunnyDP> he wants something lite
<m41n1> it's very confusing
<m41n1> and fustrating
<illumin8> Kingsy101, no it installs the ubuntu desktop
<Kingsy101> I just wanted a littel GUI system to go over the top of this
<dayo> Favorit: the routes.sh didn't help. the static route was not retained after reboot :-(
<hbekel> Kingsy101: yes, try installing xinit
<analyser> SunnyDP: i'll try it
<SunnyDP> Kingsy101: ubuntu-desktop is only the gnome desktop nothing lese
<SunnyDP> analysr:sure
<analyser> SunnyDP: thank you
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get install fluxbox will be light and will install the x server bits you are missing
<SunnyDP> analyser: no stress
<Kingsy101> hbekel - ok I have install xinit do I need to run the echo command again?
<illumin8> ActionParsnip, he said he did that already i believe, but startx isnt launching for him
<SunnyDP> right
<hbekel> Kingsy101: no, but you have installed fluxbox, do you?
<Kingsy101> yea
<hbekel> Kingsy101: just try startx
<Kingsy101> I have it says
<AndySpain> my wifi doesn't work. How do I fix this?
<cwillu> kingsley, how did you install it?
<Kingsy101> /usr/bin/startx: line139: xauth: command not found
<AndySpain> I was told I have to get a madwifi driver and compile it, but I dunno how to do that
<analyser> SunnyDP: on this menu you've told me, its to change the keyboard layout, the layout is ok, i want to chang the software translation :)
<Kingsy101> it says that for line s 139 149 151 149 151
<illumin8> isnt there a terminal command that kicks you out of grapical mode and one that also places you in one ie Alt f1 or something?
<hbekel> Kingsy101: try installing xauth, too
<cwillu> illumin8, chvt
<bernz> Kingsy101, it's useful to understand what that line did: "echo foo > bar.txt" says to the shell "print 'foo', only when you do, send it somewhere else ("redirect") -- to a file called 'bar.txt'; if 'bar.txt' doesn't exist, it will be created, and the output from 'echo' will go to the file; if it exists, it will be replaced... how to avoid that? use '>>' instead of '>'  ;-)
<illumin8> cwillu, chvt reenters gui?
<cwillu> chvt 7 would take you back to vt7, which is where x usually lives
<ActionParsnip> illumin8: sudo apt-get --reinstall install fluxbox
<illumin8> cwillu, apprecaited, i had a problem with that myself
<Kingsy101> hbekel - ok I have installed xauth now it says
<illumin8> ActionParsnip, wrong person :)
<bernz> Kingsy101, and so, when you did that line, you created a file '.xinitrc', which is a config (usually 'rc' gives you a hint), and tells startx what to run
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get --reinstall install x-window-system-core xserver-xorg
<Kingsy101> xauth: creating new authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<Kingsy101> ot says that twice then...
<Kingsy101> it*
<Kingsy101> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such file or directory), aborting
<Kingsy101> xinit: Server error.
<AndySpain> ActionParsnip: Can you help me with my wifi? I was told I need to get a madwifi friver and compile it. But I don't know which, and how.
<Kingsy101> any ideas?
<usser> ActionParsnip, you can just do sudo apt-get install Xorg
<SunnyDP> just tried fluxbox: it's fuc*ing light!!!
<SunnyDP> weighs like 4mb
<usser> SunnyDP, yea :)
<SunnyDP> ridiculoys :D
<illumin8> Indeed Xfce and fluxbox are very lightweight gui
<SunnyDP> but i like my gnome :D
<usser> SunnyDP, :(
<usser> SunnyDP, give flux a shot you wont wanna go back
<cwillu> AndySpain, who said to install madwifi?
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - maybe I should just install the desktop system... how does that impact on performace>
<Kingsy101> cos its a pretty slow lapttop I am running it on
<SunnyDP> usser: meh!
<illumin8> usser, have you tried crashbang yet?
<SunnyDP> will try xfce next time
<AndySpain> cwillu a friend of mine who has the same laptop, but who is out of reach now... :-(
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: more stuff in ram
<cwillu> AndySpain, open a terminal and run: lspci|grep -i net
<usser> illumin8, nah, i dont like packaged distros, prefer installing what i need myself by hand
<cwillu> AndySpain, that should give you one or two lines back, paste them to me
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - so its probably not a good idea then? the laptop is VERY old
<illumin8> usser, im not to that level yet, but its pretty fast with flux also
<cwillu> AndySpain, (note, anything larger than one or two lines should go into a pastebin, not directly into here)
<banyunet_> haiii
<usser> illumin8, lxde is pretty light too
<hbekel> Kingsy101: you did install xorg, did you?
<illumin8> usser, lxde?
<KevDog> Off topic -- the removal of the Other OS subforum -- disappointed
<fabio_> Kingsy101: my laptop is about 5 yo
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: what cpu / ram?
<Kingsy101> hbekel - no..
<cwillu> AndySpain, thanks, one sec
<usser> illumin8, http://www.lxde.org/
<AndySpain> cwillu: thank you for helping me
<KevDog> e17 is also very light weight window manager
<usser> illumin8, theres a package in intrepid even
<illumin8> usser, nice, ill take a look
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - I am not sure, its an old Toughbook latop
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: you can always install xubuntu-desktop   its lighter than gnome
<Kingsy101> ActtionParsnip - where can I get that?
<fabio_> gnome is lighter than windows xp
<cwillu> AndySpain, I _think_ all you need to do is: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<cwillu> AndySpain, and then reboot
<hbekel> Kingsy101: i think installing xubuntu-desktop is the way to go for you
<KevDog> AndySpain: what driver?
<Kingsy101> yea
<Kingsy101> where can I get it
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Kingsy101> ok..
<KevDog> AndySpain: are you after the ath5k driver?
<AndySpain> KevDog: Dunno after which I am
<AndySpain> KevDog: Atheros AR242
<KevDog> AndySpain:  What chipset do you have?  lspci -nnm
<KevDog> AndySpain: Got that -- yes you want the ath5k driver
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - ok I am getting it now, what shuld I do after the apt-get is finished?
<KevDog> AndySpain: cwillu was right aboutthe backports collection
<fabio_> Kingsy101: restart your server X
<Kingsy101> what do you mean by that? re-start my laptop? sorry I am a noob I know
<fabio_> your are going to install xfce4...
<hbekel> fabio_: he isn't running X yet
<fabio_> ah sorry
<salvatore> hello evrybody
<Kingsy101> hbekel - no I am install xubuntu-desktop
<fabio_> Kingsy101: it's the same
<Kingsy101> hbekel - just wondering after the apt-get is finished how I go about getting it running
<salvatore> anybody knows some channel to speak about blackberry 8830 unlock
<KevDog> Kingsy101: Quick restart method at terminal: sudo init 6
<salvatore> ?
<noclue-man> Hi, when I try to print, the print job appears then disappears but no printing happens.  Any thoughts?
<cwillu> AndySpain, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<fabio_> Kingsy101: startx
<Kingsy101> ah right, so after the apt-get is finished type sudo init 6 ?
<Kingsy101> oh ok
<sarmisak> has anyone got any idea about broken fonts with openoffice?
<Kingsy101> startx it is then
<sarmisak> whenever i open a document that has been mailed to me, arial becomes gear crank
<KevDog> sudo init 6 reboots the system, and then at the login screen you can choose the right window manager
<fde> sarmisak: do you have msttcorefonts installed?
<dolo> hey thanks for your help
<Workk1> when i try to configured Tork
<dolo> I had 2 other questions
<Workk1> when clicking play button it returns the error ... tor is already running
<Kingsy101> fabio_ - startx will work after this install then? it was coming up with errors before hand..
<hbekel> Kingsy101: I'm not sure since i don't know wether xubuntu-desktop contains a display manager, and wether it would edit inittab in that case... seems to be the case from what KevDog says, though
<dolo> how do i fix the no sound on youtube thing and set vlc as my default media player
<KevDog> xubuntu-desktop = XCFE display manager
<blackjak> guys could you tell me how to make network manager to control my interfaces?
<Kingsy101> hbekel - so just re-start then?
<Zta> Hm, youtube's flash player suddenly stopped working yesterday.  Did I update something bad?  Using 8.04.
<fabio_> Kingsy101: there is a startx for xfce4
<hbekel> Kingsy101: yes, forget about startx, that's only used if you don't use a display manager
<bernz> hey KevDog, is there a Right Way to stop x? i usually just kill all running windows managers...
<KevDog> hbekel: inittab -- I dont think modern versions of Ubuntu use that file anymore now with udev in place
<Kingsy101> right ok
<Workk1> Help please! Tor configurations required
<Zta> Other flash players do work, btw.
<JonathanEllis> I need to be able to boot a livecd on a machine that has a floppy drive and a usb cdrom that it can read but not boot from. Is there any way to boot from a floppy and then chainload the cdrom. I know grub cant chainload to a cd. ANyone know another way of doing it
<cwillu> blackjak, if you've upgraded or previously configured networking manually, make sure /etc/network/interfaces _doesn't_ include anything you want network manager to handle
<AndySpain> cwillu:ok, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, is done
<cwillu> AndySpain, okay, reboot and try it.  I can't remember if you need to do anything else, but it might Just Work now
<fabio_> Kingsy101: if your laptop is very old try with a good window manager like e16
<hbekel> KevDog: init != udev, inittab is crucial
<KevDog> AndySpain -- not running gnome, however I think under Administration or System -> Administration -> Drivers or Networking or something there is an option to install restricted modules
<sarmisak> fde: yes, i have installed the core fonts
<KevDog> hbekel: inittab as in /etc/inittab?
<sjhstorm__> hi
<hbekel> KevDog: yes
<Workk1> fde,  please help me
<cwillu> blackjak, refrain from pm'ing people without asking them in-channel first.  I've gone days before I noticed that I had a pm window open
<Workk1> Tor is not working on my Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<blackjak> sorry
<dolo> anyone know how i can fix youtube sound and set vlc as my default media player?
<Kingsy101> fabio_ - just going to see what this is like first
<KevDog> hbekel: must have missed part of the conversation
<AndySpain> KevDog: There is nothing in the restricted window
<Kingsy101> re-starting now
<AndySpain> cwillu: ok will restart now.
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  yea tor
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 yea, I know what it is and why it doesnt work here and most of the places you want to be anonomous
<cwillu> behaviour | Workk1
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  yea
<cwillu> !behaviour | Workk1
<ubottu> Workk1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kingsy101> hbekel - it just does exactly the same thing as before... its taken me to a totally text based login screen.... any ideas?
<Workk1> cwillu, :????
<bernz> dolo, try 'System | Preferences | Preferred applications '
<Kingsy101> hbekel - then when I log in it just takes me to the console again, no change
<bernz> (that will allow you to associate common video/music/multimedia files with VLC)
<dolo> bernz: I did it wont let me select vlc
<vanderleinun>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite c5bbndi34nitm4pr
<blackjak> in the network configuration file everything seems to be fine, still manager says device unmanaged
<dolo> bernz: you know how to fix youtube sound ? its much more fustrating
<bernz> dolo, oh.. hm. try 'custom', and enter the CLI info in the textbox
<hbekel> Kingsy101: just a sec
<Kingsy101> ok...
<bernz> dolo, nope, haven't looked at that yet; i'm working on more basic stuff (video drivers at full accel, etc)... my youtube sound was already working ;-/
<travian_geek> how can i make my promt (PS1) red when working on a server and green when not?
<gords> hi! i'm using ubuntu8 hardy 2.6.24. i'm trying to get my webcam working, but why does when i  ls -l /dev/video0 it gives me this error ls: cannot access /dev/video0: No such file or directory?
<hbekel> Kingsy101: just run X for a test
<blackjak> is there a such  feature in the ubuntu like in windows restore
<Kingsy101> startx?
<hbekel> Kingsy101: no, just "X"
<dolo> not for long it wont
<Kingsy101> yea running it now
<Kingsy101> it works fne
<Kingsy101> fine*
<hbekel> Kingsy101: you have a black screen with a cross mouse cursor?
<Kingsy101> but I think I would like to get ubuntux-desktop working if I can..
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjak not unless you have made a backup or restore point
<Kingsy101> hbekel - yea
<hbekel> Kingsy101: we're on to that
<Kingsy101> hbekel - thats right.. I have got that
<blackjak> damn then I need to reinstall
<hbekel> Kingsy101: ok, press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<runpain2> God Day All
<bernz> dolo, FWIW, i'm using mplayer as my primary media player (including plug-in for firefox), and youtube sound is working
<Kingsy101> ok done, back to the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjak see sep /home.. it makes upgrading and resinstalling a breeze
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bernz> dolo, i first removed totem (the bundled player)
<blackjak> ! home???
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about home???
<hbekel> Kingsy101: now do a telinit 5 as root
<Kingsy101> ok done
<travian_geek> how can i make my promt (PS1) red when working on a server and green when I'm not?
<Kingsy101> sudo telinit 5
<vigge> hai
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjak if you create second ext3 partition and keep /home there it makes maint much easier
<hbekel> Kingsy101: do you get a display manager?
<Kingsy101> hbekel - no, nothing happens. it just goes to the next line
<blackjak> i see but I have used wibi to install ubuntu
<vigge> How come my ubuntu isn't usable after I install the nVidia drivers?
<Kingsy101> asks for a password then does nothing
<vigge> ubuntu just uses 100% CPU and freezes
<X-722> vigge: I would venture to say that you messed up your xorg config file
<vigge> X-722: I had not even touched it
<cwillu> vigge, you didn't install the driver from their website did you?
<X-722> You just installed nvidia drivers?
<vigge> cwillu: envy
<hbekel> Kingsy101: just a sec
<X-722> What were you using before?
<Kingsy101> hbekel - ok
<vigge> I tried 177 and 173
<illio> I'm trying to install Neverwinter Nights in Ubuntu, however I'm having trouble with one thing.. When running ./nwn (and having removed the lib directory) it starts up fine, however the graphics doesn't really work.. it displays the menu for a second and then goes black, so that I can press and write whatever I want, I just can't see what I'm pressing?.. any idea why such a thing is happening?
<vigge> X-722: those who came with ubuntu
<cwillu> vigge, 173, 177 and 180 are all available from the normal repository, you don't really need to use envy
<e-vad> anyone know of an app, that prompt you say once an hour to stand up or so? or have any good gnome programming resources so i can fire one up?
<bernz> vigge, "isn't usable" is kinda vague; what's actually not working?  i used envy with success, but i have an ATI card
<vigge> bernz: it is really slow, and takes 10 min to start anything
<Jack_Sparrow> vigge once you have tried envy.. getting back to a clean system can be diffiicult
<Workk1> cwillu,
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  can you tell me how to uninstall installed things
<bernz> illio, again and again, i see display devices that can "grab at" the video timing for an instant, and then lose sync again, so you see a brief picture, and then blackness... check your refresh rate, resolution, etc -- make sure your display device can handle it... it's probably using some weird video mode; maybe you can force the game to use a lower/different resolution?
<hbekel> Kingsy101: I have to admit i'm an ubuntu noob, though not a linux noob. things seems to be handled differently in ubuntu...
<vigge> Jack_Sparrow: I just went into envvvy and pressed uninstall, now I'm back to the ubuntu drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 If it is stuff you installed yourself and not from supported repos.. no..
<prince_jammys> e-vad: yeah, i've heard of an app like that
<vigge> but I need to use x.org for some apps
<e-vad> ... prince_jammys name?
<vigge> or w/e it is
<Kingsy101> ah right I see...
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  i installed it from site
<Jack_Sparrow> vigge there is nothing wrong with the nvidia drivers in our repos
<hbekel> so, what does Kingsy101 have to do to a) start his displaymanager and b) make it the default runlevel?
<illio> bernz, okay, so you think it's the graphics settings for nwn? .. that seems to make sense.. I'll fiddle around with that
<Workk1> means once you install some thing on Ubuntu you can't uninstall it
<KevDog> hbekel: awesome attempt
<X-722> envy = bad .. at least it used to be. I havent used it in forever though
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 sure you can
<hbekel> KevDog: ?
<Workk1> then how
<bernz> vigge, hmm... i *did* have some issues after install, but i was messing with stuff... i used envyng actually, and i uninstalled, then re-install my ATI drivers -- success... so maybe, try un/re?
<Workk1> pvt msg me plz
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Workk1
<ubottu> Workk1, please see my private message
<KevDog> hbekel: no, Im serious -- never seen those commands before
<vigge> bernz: already tried
<prince_jammys> e-vad: xwrits is one i'm seeing. i've stumbled into others by accident, but don't remember the name
<pmpfe> hey there, i have a problem with my x server, it seems to suddenly start ignoring my keyboard and mouse buttons in the middle of a session, any idea why this might be?
<Kingsy101> hbekel - yea I thought/hoped xubuntu-desktop might do that iself
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 and no, I wont pm you on it.
<prince_jammys> !info xwrits | e-vad
<ubottu> xwrits (source: xwrits): reminds you to take a break from typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.21-6 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 184 kB
<runpain2> it seems that almost every time i boot up after shuting down the xorg wont boot to gui i do recovery and boot back up and it it boots to a lower resolution 800x600 then i go into hardware reconfigure it to use the nvidia driver and use a 1024x768 resultion then i got to restart xserver and i have what i want 1024x768 resolution ,I wonder How i could avoid all this rigaramore
<KevDog> Kingsy101: what do you get when you reboot? A login screen or terminal
<bernz> vigge, in that case, it'll probably require manual installation (building the drivers from source, etc)... i haven't tried that yet, so i can't offer tips :-/
<Workk1> !jack_sparrow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack_sparrow
<illio> bernz, hehe.. the refresh rate is set to 0.. that can't be right :-)
<Kingsy101> it boots up and then I get a login screen then I get the terminal after I login
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  why
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Kingsy101> its totally text based.. like DOS
<KevDog> Kingsy101: You dont get the graphical GUI for login?
<Kingsy101> nope
<e-vad> prince_jammys: ... cool... looking at it now, know of others?
<Kartagis> does anyone here use lightning with their thunderbird?
<linuksamiko> hello everyone, There was an update for libc6 a few days ago (8.04) and now ldconfig won't work anymor. I have no clue what the problem could be, pleas help me
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  i want to uninstall tor
<Kingsy101> KevDog - nope :(
<KevDog> Kingsy101: sorry about the redundancy, but are you upgrading from the server edition
<bernz> illio, well, zero is often a magical value in the world of computers; in this case, it could mean "auto-detect", or "no display" ... hard to be sure unless it's documented, but you could try '60' (if you're in north america, '50' if your electrical grid is in europe or most other parts)... but careful -- you could damage your display device if bad settings are used
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 if you had used apt-get or aptitude or synaptic, you could have selected uninstall or remove..
<KevDog> Kingsy101: did you reconfigure the x server?
<bernz> (FWIW, most LCDs can handle "nasty" settings without harm)
<Kingsy101> KevDog - yea startx works bow
<Kingsy101> now*
<ari_stress> good evening all :)
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  please be simple
<runpain2> it seems that almost every time i boot up after shuting down the xorg wont boot to gui i do recovery and boot back up and it it boots to a lower resolution 800x600 then i go into hardware reconfigure it to use the nvidia driver and use a 1024x768 resultion then i got to restart xserver and i have what i want 1024x768 resolution ,I wonder How i could avoid all this rigaramore
<hbekel> KevDog: running plain "X" works for him as a test case
<linuksamiko> ldconfig is the post installation process but it can't finish that means I can't install/uninstall/update anything
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  i want you to show me simple steps to get it uninstall thanks
<Kingsy101> KevDog - if I type startx I get a interface but its really really really lite.. I think xubuntu-desktop might be better
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 Did you install tor with apt-get or aptitude or synaptic
<prince_jammys> e-vad: xfce4-time-out-plugin looks like anbother
<Workk1> yes apt-get i guess
<runpain2> BRB
<Nero-Wolf> Well.
<KevDog> Kingsy101: what display manager are you running? xcfe4 by itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 there is no guessing, you did or did not
<hbekel> Kingsy101: if you type startx now you get fluxbox, as we configured that earlier
<illio> bernz, yeah.. didn't work either :-)..
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  :(
<Kingsy101> hbekel - thats right
<Nero-Wolf> That's lame.  Apparently all of nvidia's display drivers break any text displayed in OpenOffice.
<Kingsy101> KevDog - I am not sure.. how should I check?
<KevDog> Kingsy101: Fluxbox!!
<Kingsy101> ah right
<Kingsy101> yea
<Kingsy101> sorry :)
<xsever> Any experts with testdisk here?
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow, : why not show me all the ways.. if i've installed it by that way... it work other wise it dont
<bernz> illio, okay, you'll probably just have to dig around for some documentation about it -- maybe someone else already solved this problem (too bad there are no longer any good Web search engines to help you)
<Workk1> actually i downloaded tor zip file on my desktop
<illio> bernz, hmm.. This is beginning to look like trial-n-error correction :-).. perhaps there's an example nwn.ini out there.. anywho.. thanks for the help.. I now know what to look for
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow, then i double clicked it and got it installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 then go to where you got the zip and look for help.
<Nero-Wolf> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix text being displayed in OpenOffice while using the nvidia display drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 if you downloaded a zip you did not use any of the official supported ways of installing software
<Jack_Sparrow> Nero-Wolf you can try the oo channel
<Nero-Wolf> ?
<Shay26> Hello , does anyone know if Ubuntu have some good software for Audio recording/editing ? (such Cool-edit at windows) ?
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  you are rite.. but there will be any way to solve it
<Nero-Wolf> oo channel?
<hwilde> Shay26, audacity is pretty good
<Kingsy101> KevDog - so yea fluxbox works fine.. so is it difficult to go on from here and get xubuntu-desktop working?
<Workk1> i mean it it is installed on machine.... why not we can delete it
<kdog> I've connected my A2DP device how do I make ubuntu use it as default sound output?
<prince_jammys> Shay26: audacity is probably the most popular
<KevDog> Kingsy101: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Kingsy101> I have already done that...
<tim|macbook> hey all, can someone tell me how i make intrepid ibex get a dhcp lease after i login? i need to connect manually every time by clicking on the applet now...
<Shay26> thanks
<Kingsy101> well I did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kdog> I've connected my A2DP device how do I make ubuntu use it as default sound output?
<KevDog> Kingsy101: good enough
<Nero-Wolf> Jack_Sparrow: What is "oo channel"?
<prince_jammys> Shay26: an old cooledit runs well under wine. there's a few version that don't, though.
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 there are always ways to solve it.  sometimes a fresh install or restore from a previous backup is simpler than trying to untangle a messy install
<Kingsy101> KevDog - yea, what now tho? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nero-Wolf open office.. but I dont know the actual name of the channel  for open office
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  okay how to restore to previous settings
<KevDog> Kingsy101: let me look something up
<prince_jammys> #openoffice
<bazhang> !openoffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Kingsy101> KevDog - ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 Please ask someone else
<prince_jammys> (that was me failing at joining the channel, btw)
<Workk1> Any1: How to restore back to previous good configurations in Ubuntu? in simple ways???
<kdog> I've connected my A2DP device how do I make ubuntu use it as default sound output?
<prince_jammys> ubottu to the rescue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to the rescue
<prince_jammys> arg
<archman> KevDog: tried your bcm?
<archman> it works with me
<KevDog> archman: give me a sec -- and yes I did
<archman> awesome
<kdog> I've connected my A2DP device how do I make ubuntu use it as default sound output?
<SmokeyD> hey people, I have setup scponly on my ubuntu machine to give separate users a chrooted environment to sftp into. I am quite far in setting it up but am stuck now
<kdog> this must be an easy question!!!!
<Nero-Wolf> Jack_Sparrow: The only problem with that, is that sometimes the menu-bar at the top of my windows will disappear.
<illio> bernz, hehe.. apparently the resolution was so low it failed on the screen.. 800x600 is apparently not well-liked by my 1680x1050 screen
<Nero-Wolf> Jack_Sparrow: It's a problem with the nvidia drivers, because the second I switch back to default, it works fine.
<bernz> kdog, this may come as a surprise to you, but asking the same question repeatedly won't increase your odds of getting an answer ;-)
<kdog> bernz: ok!
<SmokeyD> using ldd and stuff, I think I have most of the libraries in the chroot jail but now when I log iin through sftp, auth.log shows "scponly: running: /usr/lib/sftp-server (username: .., IP/port....)" and then sshd:pam_unix tells me that the session is closed again
<dolo> anyone know how to fix sound on youtube
 * Dr_Willis64 dosent even know what an A2DP device is
<SmokeyD> I don't get any missing library reports anymore
<bernz> illio, i have similar problems using my HDTV as a monitor -- it doesn't like really low res
<kdog> bluetooth device
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  i got it how to remove
<Jack_Sparrow> Nero-Wolf try just turning off effects.. there is supposed to be a fix for nvidia and that top bar thing..  /join #nvidia..
<Workk1> sudo apt-get remove tor by this command
<runpain2> ok i booted up laptop and again back to termnial sign in. no graphic gui when i startx went to gome desktop not the kde i want
<kdog> I need sound output to my bluetooth device!!!???
<bernz> kdog, but surely there is an option somewhere in the bluetooth manager, or...? did you read the documentation for whatever bluetooth manager software you're using?
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 that wont work on zip's that you have installed yourself
<kdog> bernz:yes i DID and there isn't any!
<Workk1> Jack_Sparrow,  do you getting any clue how i installed it
<Jack_Sparrow> Workk1 Please ask someone else.
<e-vad> prince_jammys: http://m.linuxjournal.com/article/9114
<illio> bernz, the problem is however the machine connected to the screen is weak.. so I'm not sure it can run it in that resolution.. probably have to put the quality quite a bit down at least
<SmokeyD> this log shows what auth.log is saying
<SmokeyD> http://pastie.org/391709
<KevDog> Kingsy101: Try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<Kingsy101> ok..
<KevDog> archman: Got a few questions
<bernz> illio, there may be other resolutions that work, but it's usually a matter of trial and error  :-/  anyway, at least it works sorta :-)
<B|20CK> Hey, I've got a graphical problem with installation.
<archman> KevDog: ok, on private
<B|20CK> When I boot to the CD and start installing it see the progress bar, but when it finishes there's nothing for abut 10 seconds, then a barcode pattern.
<Kingsy101> KevDog - I don't think I have xdm installed
<B|20CK> I see*
<bernz> kdog, i haven't actually set up my bt yet, so i'll try now, and see if i can find anything
<B|20CK> I have a nVidia 6800GT and I've got a similar problem with Debian but it happens after I install with Debian.
<e-vad> work rave... wee
<AndySpain> cwillu: i restarted but still no wifi
<e-vad> thx
<Kingsy101> KevDog - ok I have just installed xdm
<Kingsy101> KevDog - with sudo apt-get install xdm , should I try and reconfigure now?
<arvind_khadri> B|20CK, which ubuntu?
<KevDog> Kingsy101: Try this:  hold on
<B|20CK> 8.1 Desktop i386
<Jack_Sparrow> B|20CK I have a 6600gt and no issues..  the restricted drivers in ubuntu seemed to work fine for effects and all that
<Kingsy101> KevDog - ok
<Dr_Willis64> I have a 6800GTSXXX :) works well...
<B|20CK> Well I can't even get to the install. :/
<arvind_khadri> B|20CK, use the alternate to install
<cwillu> AndySpain, in a pastebin, give me the output of lspci
<cwillu> pastebin | AndySpain
<cwillu> !pastebin | AndySpain
<ubottu> AndySpain: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<B|20CK> What alternate?
<arvind_khadri> B|20CK, maybe the cd you burnt wasnt good...
<arvind_khadri> !alternate | B|20CK
<ubottu> B|20CK: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<B|20CK> No, I checked it with the menu option.
<B|20CK> it said it was fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> B|20CK At the first screen I used F4 or something for safe graphics mode and F6 and removed quiet and splash and added noapic acpi=off
<nonix4> Can networkmanager be used on multihomed hosts w/out totally screwing up the networking? (seems to config the same IP on interfaces that are note supposed to use it)
<B|20CK> apic?
<X-722> jaubty stable enough to use for a main desktop machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> X-722 Wrong channel  try +1
<cwillu> nonix4, I wouldn't myself.  I think you can tell nm to leave particular devices alone though
<KevDog> Kingsy101: Try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xubuntu-desktop
<Hanness> +1^
<AndySpain> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119229/
<Nero-Wolf> Jack_Sparrow: Good thought on the whole "desktop effects" thing.  I think I might have fixed it.  Not sure yet.
<X-722> I'm in the wrong channel to ask an ubuntu question?
<Kingsy101> KevDog - ok
<cwillu> AndySpain, thansk
<Dr_Willis64> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<KevDog> Kingsy101: not xdm -- my fault
<X-722> oh jeez
<nonix4> cwillu: yeah seems to be designed for laptops and not anything more complex than that...
<AndySpain> cwillu: thanks to you
<cwillu> AndySpain, bah, I'm sorry, I told you the wrong line
<Jack_Sparrow> B|20CK To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<cwillu> AndySpain, lsmod
<AndySpain> ok
<Hanness> +1
<cwillu> nonix4, well, workstations
<SmokeyD> ah, I found a proper debugging way, not with gftp but using scp
<Kingsy101> eh... it says that xubuntu isnt installed....
<Dr_Willis64> I plan on waiting a few weeks after Jaunty comes out - befor i try it. :)
<SmokeyD> now I see quite some things are still amiss :)
<Kingsy101> KevDog - but I did install it
<Caplain> quick question, what are the consequences of turning off swap while a system is running?
<cwillu> nonix4, a machine that is vital to the operation of a service or infrastructure is a server even if people use it as a desktop :p
<AndySpain> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119230/
<B|20CK> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thank you I will try that.
<cwillu> AndySpain, thanks
<AndySpain> :-)
<cwillu> AndySpain, and it doesn't show up in network manager?
<Kingsy101> KevDog - I will just re-install it then I guess.. did you say use synaptic or something?
<arvind_khadri> Caplain, nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> B|20CK I use that on troublesome machines, then backup and then try restricted drivers
<doolph> how to add ppa.launchpad.net repository key?
<cwillu> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<arvind_khadri> !ppa > doolph
<ubottu> doolph, please see my private message
<cwillu> doolph, that link has instruction
<satansaunt> ok, can't get smplayer to play audio
<sachael> hi, my gnome programs think that firefox is the program which should be used to open folder (and not rox-filer). Can anyone help me? I think the problem is in /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<satansaunt> wtf
<nonix4> cwillu: yeah... I think of most of my 'puters as servers anyway :)
<Caplain> arvind_khadri: thanks...i think
<bernz> kdog, yeah, my BT doesn't even work for A2DP yet (it detects, and pairs, but profiles aren't even listed -- the BT manager I have is pretty basic)
<Dr_Willis64> Caplain, thats an interesting test... i rarely hit the swap parittion in my normal ussage :)
<cwillu> nonix4, sloppy :p
<KevDog> Kingsy101: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> satansaunt Lose the rude shorthand.. thanks..
<arvind_khadri> Caplain, np :)
<cwillu> AndySpain, sorry, do any access points show up in network manager
<satansaunt> apologies
<nonix4> cwillu: well, the mythbuntu-diskless ones are hdless servers, kind of...
<satansaunt> it makes no sense, everything works fine, but audio in smplayer doesn't
<AndySpain> cwillu: ah, sorry. i have installed kde. on gnome it showed me all available wlans right there. Here it was more hidden. Yes. It works!!! They're there!  :-)
<Kingsy101> KevDog - ok doing that now...
<AndySpain> cwillu: Thank you!
<cwillu> AndySpain, np :)
<AndySpain> cwillu: without wlan i woulda been dead.
<Kingsy101> KevDog - after its installed should I type the reconfigure command again?
<cwillu> AndySpain, the really cheap usb wireless adapters are well supported (most of the cheapest ones use a zd1211 chipset which has been supported forever now)
<AndySpain> cwillu: Thank you very much. One tiny lil question: Is the dirver proprietary? Would be greta if not. But if it is, I won't uninstall it either
<cwillu> AndySpain, that's my usual fallback :p
<nonix4> cwillu: wiring dual gigabit ethernet around the home took a while... am I too oldschool if I prefer physically separated lans to vlans?
<doolph> it is complicated :(
<lesshaste> how do I turn off compiz? It seems to be causing X to freeze
<cwillu> AndySpain, I think it might have a binary blob for firmware, not sure what the licence is on that
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am executing "mknod -m 666 /home/someuser/dev/null c 1 3" but it only gets 444 permissions, not 666.
<SmokeyD> what is wrong?
<cwillu> SmokeyD, why?
<SmokeyD> cwillu: because I am creating a chroot jail
<HoNgOuRu> hi which is the directory tree when logging into vsftpd ftp server????
<pm2> Hi - I'm running Kubuntu Linux on some SPARC boxes.  I have about 20 sparcs (sunblade 150's) and I'd like to try to network boot them somehow.  All of the docs I'm finding online seem to make use of syslinux, which is x86 only.  Any advice on how to make a PXE boot image for a Sparc?
<AndySpain> cwillu: ok. thank you. :-)
<SmokeyD> HoNgOuRu: depends on how it is setup. But isn't it your home dir?
<Kingsy101> KevDog - what should I choose as my default display manager ? xdm or gdm?
<arvind_khadri> !sparc | pm2
<ubottu> pm2: Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<HoNgOuRu> I'll check, cause I don't find anything in the configuration file...
<Dr_Willis64> Kingsy101,  if you use gnome    then use gdm
<bernz> is 'bluez' (bundled BTmgr) just a WIP so far, or...? it doesn't have the option to list profiles once paired, etc... is there a more feature-rich alternative that's "official"?
<cwillu> SmokeyD, works fine here
<lesshaste> how do I turn off compiz? It seems to be causing X to freeze.  I get lines like [597697.070940] NVRM: Xid (0006:00): 13, 0000 01016100 0000008a 00000400 75e6e1dc 00000800
<lesshaste> when this happens
<AndySpain> thank you. gotta go. bye
<savvas> pm2: the ubuntu server iso has PXE enabled by default, I think you can find a copy for sparc at http://ports.ubuntu.com
<SmokeyD> cwillu: not here. any idea where I should look for the solution?
<hbekel> Kingsy101: use gdm, it's nicer
<cwillu> SmokeyD, you can just chmod it after
<pm2> arvind_khadri: FYI that link is a 404
<SmokeyD> cwillu: also doesn't work
<KevDog> Kingsy101: gdm -- I agree
<HoNgOuRu> Smokey I installed it as root
<Dr_Willis64> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (intrepid), package size 449 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Kingsy101> KevDog - damn I picked xdm
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste right click desktop, go to wallpaper then to far right tab effects and turn them off
<SmokeyD> cwillu: found it. /home is mounted with nodev :)
<arvind_khadri> lesshaste, right click on the desktop , go to the last page... and disable the effects
<cwillu> SmokeyD, and a sane choice it is :)
<Kingsy101> KevDog - should I re-install after its finished or does it not matter that much?
<Dr_Willis64> Kingsy101,  its easy to change.. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<arvind_khadri> pm2, thanks...
<Kingsy101> cool
<Kingsy101> thanks
<HoNgOuRu> SmokeyD I' ve installed it as root
<KevDog> Kingsy101: I waylaid you with the xdm crap
<SmokeyD> HoNgOuRu: That is not what I meant. You asked what folder you end up in after you login through ftp to your ftp server right?
<SmokeyD> isn't it the homedir of the user you logged in with?
<SmokeyD> cwillu: yes a sane choice, except when you want to setup a chroot jail :)
<cwillu> SmokeyD, there's a few chroot builders in the repo's, might want to look at one of them
<HoNgOuRu> I don't know, I just enabled anonymous loggin
<pm2> savvas: I'm able to run the PXE server with tftp, the issue is in creating a boot image for the clients to use...
<HoNgOuRu> and run vsftpd as root
<HoNgOuRu> there's no clew about this directory in the configuration file
<svensko1> how do i exit X and run Xorg -configure? ctrl+alt+del doesn't seem to do anything
<HoNgOuRu> I don't want local users to loggin, just anonymous users
<Jack_Sparrow> svensko1 ctrl a;t backspace
<SmokeyD> cwillu: yes I guess, but now I know exactly what is going on
<HoNgOuRu> and just to upload files in /uploads directory
<svensko1> Jack_Sparrow: that just takes me to the login screen, i need to exit X completely
<lesshaste> arvind_khadri, thanks
<prince_jammys> svensko1: just log out, and run it from one of the virtual consoles. ctrl-alt-F1
<arvind_khadri> lesshaste, np :)
<cwillu> svensko1, why do you want to run Xorg -configure?  (xorg is almost completely autodetected these days, and for the things that aren't, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the debian/ubuntu way of generating an xorg.conf
<svensko1> alright ty
<lesshaste> arvind_khadri, this compiz freezing thing is really annoying
<cwillu> SmokeyD, out of curiousity, what's the jail for?
<prince_jammys> svensko1: ctrl-alt-F7 to come back
<arvind_khadri> lesshaste, i know...
<prince_jammys> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> svensko1 ctrl alt F1              sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... Alt-F7
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: errr, maybe i shouldn't have hit enter ;)
<slusken> Anyone heard any news about powermizer or know how to fix it yet?
<cwillu> wait
<smaug9> I'm trying to connect to a private wireless network, but authentication is failing. The network is  based on active directory  authentication. I've tried 4 different ways: username@domain.tld, domain/username, domain\username, and username. Any other ways I should try?
<lesshaste> arvind_khadri, do you have it too?
<cwillu> how does somebody know about Xorg -configure (including the one dash instead of two), and not know about alt-f1?
<arvind_khadri> lesshaste, not now... used to have it in Xfce...
<smaug9> The network uses WPA/LEAP
<lesshaste> arvind_khadri, it's exactly this problem that I see someone else has http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769143
<bernz> 'man bluez' -> 'No manual entry for bluez' -- kdog, now i understand your frustration :-)
<cwillu> bernz, apropos
<prince_jammys> cwillu: google ;)
<SmokeyD> cwillu: scponly/sftp login
<KevDog> Kingsy101: ???
<bernz> cwillu, ah cool, cheers
<SunnyDP> :D
<cwillu> prince_jammys, apropos sounds more french
<HoNgOuRu> ????????
<Kingsy101> KevDog - yea its still installing :(
<itachi> hello which kernel does ubuntu 8.04 use?
<prince_jammys> cwillu: no i meant the answer to your 'how does somebody know..'
<arvind_khadri> lesshaste, talk to #compiz-fusion about it
<cwillu> prince_jammys, but... but... if they used google for that... then...
 * cwillu 's mind is blown
<KevDog> itachi -- uname -r will tell you
<bernz> well, google is no longer that useful, but the bluez official site itself is REALLY sparse
<itachi> KevDog: im not using ubuntu
<itachi> right now
<cwillu> !info linux hardy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.23.25 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<cwillu> 2.6.24
<itachi> thx
<kdog> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Caplain1> does anyone have experience with usb audio input from a webcam?
<cwillu> itachi, play much tremulous?
<cwillu> bah
<Jufis> my sounds only work in rhythmbox, no system sounds or anything else. how can this be?
<Wolvenhaven> ok, my server room list isn't populating, is there a room for MONO?
<Dr_Willis64> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cwillu> Wolvenhaven, /join #mono
<Puddle> basically if you lot could tune in for me i would be greatful sorry to spam all i know its annoying ;) http://67.202.88.141:8888 click here to tune
<Puddle> basically if you lot could tune in for me i would be greatful sorry to spam all i know its annoying ;) http://67.202.88.141:8888 click here to tune
<Puddle> basically if you lot could tune in for me i would be greatful sorry to spam all i know its annoying ;) http://67.202.88.141:8888 click here to tune
<FloodBot2> Puddle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis64> sorry for the ban also  I guess?
<prince_jammys> i would have tuned in had he not misspelled grateful
<Dr_Willis64> :)
<svensko1> running Xorg -configure with the login screen still running didn't work... i want to run Xorg -configure because i tried to attach an external monitor and now my 3D performance is terrible
<Dr_Willis64> or if he had just decided to not spam.
<svensko1> in fact everything is sluggish, from dragging windows, to chat, etc
<cwillu> svensko1, you missed about 5 people telling you useful stuff right after you disconnected :p
<Dr_Willis64> svensko1,  what video card?
<svensko1> intel GMA 945 in an acer aspire one
<svensko1> ah cwillu well that sucks :(
<Dr_Willis64> I got an AcerAspireOne. :)  i dont recall  trying the external video yet on it.
<Dr_Willis64> Theres proberly example xorg.conf files out for it.
<svensko1> it wasn't pretty... quakeworld would run at 60 FPS steady previous, now it struggles to get 5...
<Jack_Sparrow> svensko1 ctrl alt F1              sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop;Do your driver thing then                    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... Alt-F7
<svensko1> ty Jack_Sparrow
<prince_jammys> Jack_Spar> svensko1 ctrl alt F1,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... Alt-F7
<prince_jammys> wooops
<prince_jammys> looks like i suck today
<Jack_Sparrow> :)  again.. really
<cwillu> svensko1, probably the virtual size that got set is bigger than the max texture size of the chipset.  Running metacity instead of compiz (basically, turning off effects) will probably restore 3d performance in any particular app, otherwise, you'll have to shuffle the screens around so that they'll fit in the max size (4096x4096 if memory serves)
<bernz> kdog, if you're still listening, look at '/etc/bluetooth/audio.conf' -- looks promising
<kalle> local file exists with wrong checksum
<Dr_Willis64> svensko1,  some tips and example xorg.conf --> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_One
<prince_jammys> haha
<prince_jammys> no, you have to tell him within a three second margin.
<Mute6565> TuneIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://67.202.88.141:8888
<Mute6565> TuneIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://67.202.88.141:8888
<Mute6565> TuneIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://67.202.88.141:8888
<Mute6565> TuneIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://67.202.88.141:8888
<Mute6565> TuneIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://67.202.88.141:8888
<FloodBot2> Mute6565: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SunnyDP> fak off
<Tm_T> SunnyDP: stop right there
<Jufis> what's with these "tune in!!oneone" spammers?
<prince_jammys> too many exclamation points. otherwise, i would have tuned in
<SunnyDP> Tm_T: sorry , it gets annoying trying to help and spammers messing my chat cache
<kaiiak> crontab -e crontab -r
<Tm_T> SunnyDP: still no cursing
<bernz> Jufis, presumably, it's just a new twist on the old 'call my 800 number and listen to my spiel, and if you're STUPID AS HELL, you'll get suckered and i make money' type scams
<dratone> Hmm, maybe someone could help me with this: I'm using the AMD/ATI drivers, and trying to set up dual-screen. So i used aticonfig --initual=dual-head but now X won't start. I'm trying to restore the normal config now. Any hints on how to set up dual-head?
<bernz> (and instead of paying for an 800 number, the scammer is trying to abuse the concept of Internet radio)
<Tm_T> bernz: ... no
<Jufis> bernz, yeah. probably that
<AE2> haha what is "spiel"? cool word
<prince_jammys> 'tis a german word
<bernz> spiel == game (German); in English, usually applies to a long-winded speech about something
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > bernz
<ubottu> bernz, please see my private message
<AE2> yeah, and irt;s used her in an English sentence in an interesting way =)
<AE2> haha ok, thanks :)
<KevDog> Kingsy101: ???
<AE2> ok i'll quit being offtopic
<AE2> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<bernz> anyway, back to ubuntu: does anyone know if there's a better bluetooth manager than the bundled one? it doesn't seem to even have GUI support for showing profiles when a device has been paired
<Kingsy101> KevDog - still installing.. lol this laptop is SLOW.. horrible...
<Kingsy101> its rebuliding the DB
<kalle> anyone has polini xp4 ???
<prince_jammys> kalle: ask a detailed question, and somebody might be able to help
<kalle> do you have a polini xp4?
<prince_jammys> i don't.
<mneptok> !ot > kalle
<ubottu> kalle, please see my private message
<kalle> noob
<prince_jammys> there's another few hundred people to ask
<KevDog> Kingsy101: Ridiculous
<Wunderbar> how do i get bluetooth and wifi setting logos back on the panel
<Dr_Willis64> I have to wonder if anyone knows what Polini xp4 is...
<nandato> well..
 * mneptok does. and it's -ot.
<Kingsy101> KevDog - lo
<Kingsy101> l
<Wunderbar> mistakingly removed them and it's not as easy as add panel add wifi etc
<kalle> someone has ubuntu polini xp4 125cc?
<prince_jammys> that's not a detailed question
<mneptok> kalle: please move the question to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> kalle: this is the ubuntu support channel.. do you have a question about ubuntu?
<bernz> Wunderbar, make sure your BT adapter is plugged in (i know, you probably already did this)
<Viex> At random times my sound will just completely stop working.. no explanation.. nothing.. just stops. And I have to restart to fix it, how can I stop this? It's really irritating.
 * mneptok drizzles awe with raw fury
<svensko1> something's still screwed up with my 3D, running glxgears gets me ~40 FPS when i was getting a few hundred previous, quakeworld still runs at 5 FPS instead of the 60-90 like it used to
<Dr_Willis64> svensko1,  did you get the url i pasted befor you zipped out the channel?
<svensko1> no... was it the site with the performance tips for the AAO?
<mespejel> hello.. i am installing ubuntu in a vmware machine.. do i need swap partition? or i just installed full guided?
<mespejel> virtual machine
 * Dr_Willis64 waits a bit befor reposting it.. :)
<kalle> are there any nerds?
<svensko1> my entire computer is running sluggish, the chat is skipping, etc
<Slart> !ops | kalle
<ubottu> kalle: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis64> svensko1,  some tips and example xorg.conf --> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_One
<Viex> At random times my sound will just completely stop working.. no explanation.. nothing.. just stops. And I have to restart to fix it, how can I stop this? It's really irritating.
<Joker_-_> mespejel: you can safely install "full guided"
<SunnyDP> mespejel: choose 8gb in your vmware settingsand then while you are installing choose Entire Disk
<kalle>  
<Joker_-_> Viex: it's hars to help if you don't see a correlation between sound cuts.
<Viex> Joker_-_, much makes it that much more frustrating
<Viex> which*
<KevDog> svensko1: get a gun!
<mespejel> SunnyDP: yeah i did that.. so no manual to get some swap? i will not have any problem without swap?
<Joker_-_> Viex: I understand. But I have no clue :(
<SunnyDP> nah man
<SunnyDP> entire disk creates swap automaticaly
<kitche> Viex most likely it's not random it's either OSS programs or pulseaudio programs causing the program with OSS only one program can run at a time with sound unless youuse alsa overlayed oss
<Wunderbar> i think i've been misunderstood. OK. By default there is a symbol for wifi and one for bluetooth on the panel. I accidently removed both but cannot see a way to add them again. How do I do this?
<SunnyDP> mespejel: are you running it right now ?
<Viex> Hmm.
<Viex> How would I switch everything to alsa without breaking something
<Slart> Wunderbar: sounds like you removed the notification area.. right click on the gnome panel, select "+Add" .. find the notification area applet in that list and add it
<mespejel> SunnyDP: yeah.. and just i select the 8gb.. i guess i can change that later and add more space? im using vmware fusion btw.. i just want to be sure i do not need swap partition
<wasabi> Hey. I have an Atom motherboard. Should I use i386, lpia?
<Wunderbar> thanks Slart- appreciated
<Kingsy101> xubuntu-desktop isnt fully blown ubuntu is it? I take it, its a lite weight version?
<SunnyDP> mespejel: no you cannot, you can if you really want but it will take time
<SunnyDP> Kingsy101: still trying to get a GUI ?
<mespejel> SunnyDP: well doesnt matter i install it again later, i just want to try it anyway.. so just guided? no swap?
<Kingsy101> its intalling but its taking AGES
<Slart> Kingsy101: it's still a fully blown ubuntu.. minus some of the polish and bling bling.. you can still run all the software and such
<KevDog> Kingsy101: no its lightweight
<mespejel> SunnyDP: cool then... anyway i read somewhere that i can build a file partition later on
<Kingsy101> KevDog cool
<mespejel> SunnyDP: swap file
<Kingsy101> shouldnt be much longer
<Kingsy101> i hope
<Slart> Kingsy101: it's lite only if you mean in hardware requirements
<DiAbLe666> good afternoon
<bernz> Wunderbar, let us know if Slart's suggestion worked, for reference ;-)
<SunnyDP> mespejel: vmware = go ahead if you mess up, go again, and if you mess up, go take a walk, and go at it again :D
<KevDog> Kingsy101: everything is ubuntu -- even fluxbox -- its just that the display manager is lite -- I run e17 on my POS laptop -- its a lot more peppier than gnome
<mespejel> SunnyDP: yeah lol
<mespejel> SunnyDP: thanks
<dekkong> Hello guys! I have a problem with my home folder ... after a while I cant acces the home folder
<Wunderbar> Slart's recommendation worked fine
<SunnyDP> dekkong: precisely please ? details ?
<DiAbLe666> I have an ubuntu without any internet connectivity, i'm trying to install some fonts, apt try to download an .exe file, I downloaded it from an other workstation but I don't know where I should put it for apt
<dekkong> SunnyDP: Ok ... My desktop gets untouchable and when I click on my home folder in the Places bar nothing happens
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to fix ubuntu. It was working before I installed windows. Now I have reinstalled grub to the mbr but as I had to change the partitions around before installing windows the menu.lst is incorrect. I have managed to manually boot from a grub prompt. But now I am stuck in BusyBox with an (initramfs) prompt. I am trying to follow http://www200.pair.com/mecham/spam/waiting_for_root_file_system.html. When I type ls -l /boot I get No such file or
<wasabi> Hey. I have an Atom motherboard. Should I use i386, lpia?
<Dr_Willis64> DiAbLe666,  if you want toinstall the MS fonts.. you could just copy them over from a windows machine and copy them to your users .fonts directory
<SunnyDP> dekkong:  when did you install ?
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, create a aptoncd from the other machine... and then add that cd through apt
<dekkong> SunnyDP: maybe 1 month ago
<Joker_-_> Viex: I believe alsa is installed by default, altho pulseaudio is the default manager in ubuntu. swiching from an audio server to an other shouldn tbreak anything.
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, sudo apt-cdrom add
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: the other workstation is a windows vista :p
<SunnyDP> dekkong:  easy fix is : sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<SunnyDP> but wait for better support on the subject please
<DiAbLe666> we have very strict policy about http browsing
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, you cant use .exe with apt anyways
<dekkong> SunnyDP: yeah cuz this is a real pain in the ass
<SunnyDP> i know :D
<arvind_khadri> dekkong, which ubuntu?
<dekkong> arvind_khadri: 8.10
<arvind_khadri> dekkong, googled?
<dekkong> arvind_khadri: No I have not
<arvind_khadri> dekkong, its your best friend :)
<dekkong> arvind_khadri: yeah I know :P
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: I wonder if there is a directory where apt stores downloaded files, and maybe if i put the file in that directory, it will process without trying to download it
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, you cant make apt use the .exe ....
<paperdragons> Hey everyone could someone point me in the right direction for help downgrading a package?
<grimmjow_> salut tlm
<SlimeyPete> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Joker_-_> grimmjow_: !fr
<grimmjow_> oh ok sorry
<SlimeyPete> hrm... ubottu is unhelpful ;)
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: this is not my fault if apt wants to download an exe file while installing MS-fonts
<Joker_-_> grimmjow_: pas de troubles ;)
<paperdragons> I don't want to downgrade the whole version of Ubuntu, just one package...
<JonathanEllis> Can I install ubuntu on a machine with no bootable cd drive? I can only boot from a floppy
<Joker_-_> hey anyone knows the name of the tuner box one can plug to an HDTV signal and it'll broadcast the signal over network?
<porter1> paperdragons, simply uninstall the current package, and then find the older package you want....
<gionnico> hi!
<gionnico> how is the printer software called?
<gionnico> i use ubuntu and 'd like to use the same as ubuntu one
<Dr_Willis64> !cups | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<keystr0k> can anyone recommend a program with simple drawing features? I need a *fast* way to throw some arrows, text, circles into screenshots.
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, are you talking about msttcorefonts?
<gionnico> uhm i'm talking about the gtk interface
<gionnico> under the gnome system menu
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: yes I a,
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: yes I am
<JonathanEllis> keystr0k: Use gimp
<keystr0k> JonathanEllis, yeah... I could. heh. Looking for something even quicker.
<paperdragons> porterl, I can only get the tarball of the version I want, and I'm not sure where to go from there
<SmokeyD> nice, I have now setup a script that adds a users, sets up a chroot jail for  the new user for sftp (scponly), and creates a basic drupal (cms) site
<jahid> Can anyone tell me, how can stop my firewall or how can I ask my firewall to open some specific ports for me?
<JonathanEllis> keystr0k: OpenOffice draw?
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, msttcorefonts is a meta package...
<arvind_khadri> !metapackage | DiAbLe666,
<ubottu> DiAbLe666,: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: yep I know that
<keystr0k> JonathanEllis, wow... draw is perfect :)  thanks :)
<JonathanEllis> keystr0k: No problem
<enzo_> mi potete spiegare come scaricare un cd da ubuntu grazie
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: I installed the dependecies of mttcorefonts, but in the post installation he wants to download andala32.exe
<Myrtti> !it | enzo_
<ubottu> enzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<SmokeyD> hey people, is there a script or command or something that autogenerates a password for me?
<SmokeyD> one I could use both for system accounts and mysql users?
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, sudo apt-get install -f
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: that what i'm doing
<JonathanEllis> SmokeyD: In users and groups there is a button which generates a password for a use
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, you dont have net connected on the machine?
<remoteCTRL> err.. what was the command to mount a luks encrypted hdd?
<SmokeyD> JonathanEllis: thanks, but I was referring to a script :)
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: i can't connect it, this is restricted :)
<SmokeyD> I don't have a graphical interface
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: only local network, i can upload this f*cking exe file to the ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> SmokeyD: Sorry I cant help in that case
<SmokeyD> :) no problem. Found it already. pwgen
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, no shorthands please..
<oCean_> DiAbLe666: don't use that kind of language here
<DiAbLe666> arf sry
<Dr_Willis64> I find it easier to just get the various ms fonts from other ms machines and isnall them manually
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: on gentoo you have a distifle directory where portage looks if the file is already downloaded, is there a such thing on ubuntu ?
<remoteCTRL> can anyone help me mount and access an encrypted hdd please?
<Jack_Sparrow> DiAbLe666 /var/cache/apt/archives
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, /var/cache/apt/archives
<DiAbLe666> haaa :)
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, but that will have the .debs
<DiAbLe666> I'm giving a try
<kryptik> hey Jack_Sparrow, safe graphics worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> kryptik cool, at least got you installed
<theteam> hi!!
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: in deed, it doesn't work
<kryptik> well I know my way around linux enough to use it, I just never actually installed it myself, let alone on my own machine I build 4 years ago :S
<kryptik> I'm on xchat :)
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, you need to have a aptoncd or the whole source of fonts as .deb
<SunnyDP> i'm on pidgin thanks to ActionParsnips
<kryptik> Now I just have to figure out why in the hell debian does the same thing T_T
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: ok.. thanks
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, np ...
<theteam> here is someone of the ubuntu-guid??
<kryptik> One thing I'm confused on...does Ubuntu by default only allow you to create an account and add it to sudoers?
<kryptik> It didn't ask me for a root password or anything, but I can sudo.
<Jack_Sparrow> kryptik if you are asking, yes that is how to do it
<arvind_khadri> !root | kryptik
<ubottu> kryptik: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> kryptik: yes
<prince_jammys> kryptik: it adds the first user to the admin group and to sudoers
<SlimeyPete> kryptik: There's no root account by default, so yes everything is done via sudo
<LuYu> is there any simple way to block and interface from network manager's all seeing eye?
<remoteCTRL> anyone familiar with luks?
<kryptik> lol, it sounds like there are alot of people that ask how to login as root... >_>
<hatter243> LuYu, define it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> kryptik SImple concept..  safer for new users
<BigJibby> In epiphany the seahorse plugin is installed, but the context menu doesn't show the "encrypt stuff" when I right click on a textarea. Anyone know anything about this?
<kryptik> Meh, should be done anyways.
<kryptik> One less thing I don't have to do. :3
<kryptik> or...one more thing I don't have to do...
<pinkpotato> How can i view the ssl cert when connected to a eap-ttls wifi network?
<ironfroggy_> is it possible to configure a static IP for a wireless interface?
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: Yes.
<fde> ironfroggy_: sure...
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: check out /etc/network/interfaces
<LuYu> so, if i define usb0 in interfaces, network manager wont try to set it up
<LuYu> hmmm
<arvind_khadri> LuYu, its lo
<fde> ironfroggy_: if you're using gnome, its very trivial... the two computers side by side in the system tray next to the clock... just right click > edit connections > then add a new wireless and make it static... voila
<ironfroggy_> ok but i dont then know how to get the interface to actually establish a connection, since the only thing that seems to work is dhclient wlan1
<fde> ironfroggy_: its pretty hard to get it wrong really
<Tulga> I installed squid 2 on A box and squid 3 on B box. but my B box's proxy IP looks real IP, but A box's IP detected. what is difference?
<ironfroggy_> fde: ive not been able to get any of the gui's to work, only via command line
<ironfroggy_> network-manager is doing something wrong and it never connects
<ironfroggy_> so im invoking dhclient on startup to get connected
<fde> ironfroggy_: one thing that is rather annoying that I've encountered, seems I have to actually enter the entire HEX for the WPA key... but other than that, I've never had issues.
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: network-manager is carp. it's just as easy to read a simple tutorial on /etc/network/interfaces and just do it that way. you actually kill two birds with one stone as well.
<ironfroggy_> so it ignores my configuration that i already have put in /etc/network/interfaces (which i already use and work fine with all the wired boxes i have)
<ironfroggy_> fde: no key
<ironfroggy_> xGeek: but ive already done that. i already knew how to do that, but it doesnt work for my wireless interface.
<jj193> Hi
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<s-toned> How do I change the "mouse-resize-button" from middle button  to right button?
<jj193> Can anyone help me (nooby problem), i have just put all my files onto this computer, turns out i dont have permissions for some odd reason. How would i set about giving myself permission to edit/delete them?
<ironfroggy_> http://mibbit.com/pb/dr7SWB
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, I'm going to give it another try. When I reboot my 8.10 pc, there will be 2 to 4 wireless connections (my neighbors) that show up immediately in the list of wireless networks that are available, but MY wireless router takes 2 to 4 minutes to show up in the list. I'm positive that I created this mess when I was first starting with Ubuntu and I "figure" my connection is set up as hidden network, but I'm not sure that is the p
<fde> xGeek: heh, I don't usually like to try to advice interfaces on IRC... too complicated to explain  :o
<ptn107> jj193: where are your files stored
<jj193> on my hard disk
<ptn107> jj193: what folder
<fde> ironfroggy_: at least look at man interfaces examples... you're missing a bunch of stuff.
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_-> big typo  iface wlan1 inet status   <-- should be static
<jj193> home folder mainly, one is in the recycle bin but i cant delete/get rid of it
<ironfroggy_> fde: i didnt include the loopback, which already existed, just pasted what i actually added.
<remoteCTRL> can someone please point me the way to a howto on mounting luks encrypted disks? i don't seem to ask google the right questions...
<ptn107> jj193: so you don't have permissions to do anything to the files in your home folder?
<jj193> I can read them
<fde> ironfroggy_: I'm saying, for instance you're not even defining essid in there atm
<jj193> but not delete them
<jj193> Ubuntu 8.04
<ptn107> jj193: but not save changes?
<m> السلام عليكم
<jj193> if it was a word file i would have to save it, make a duplicate and edit that - but cant change original
<n8tuserf> Quagmire-> yes if you config your AP to be hiding the essid, it will not show on the list
<ironfroggy_> fde: hm, see, i learned to use this before i used wireless. i didnt know it required additional settings in there for wireless versus wired (i already configured the wlan1 settings via iwconfig)
<ishang> ji193 the solution to the problem is to right click on the file and there is a permission tab and you can give yourself permission from there
<m> عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب
<ironfroggy_> and 'man interfaces' says nothing about essid at all, btw
<jj193> I have done, but for every file it would take ages, is there a quick way?
<fde> ironfroggy_: yeah... add a wireless-essid <ESSID> line
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: http://pastebin.com/m632233b4
<ptn107> jj193: go to Places -> Computer
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, how do I go about fixing the issues though? I honestly don't know what to do
<n8tuserf> Quagmire-> fix your own AP settings
<Quagmire> AP?
<ironfroggy_> why doesnt my man page include that?
<fde> ironfroggy_: guess you don't need -key or -channel ... so that is probably fine
<Quagmire> I have Broadcast set to on in my router
<jj193> What then, inside computer
<ptn107> jj193: let me know when your there
<ptn107> jj193: ok
<ishang> or you can use terminal in superuser mode and give the folder permissions using chmod.. if you are single user on comp then you can give it 777 permission
<xGeek> fde: He said it was open I thought.
<ptn107> jj193: now double click filesystem
<ptn107> jj193: then double click the folder called 'home'
<fde> xGeek: yeah... just hinting at some other options for no apparent reason
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> AP == access point
<n8tuserf> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JonathanEllis> How do I install ubuntu when I cant boot from a cd?
<xGeek> JonathanEllis: Can you boot from a USB stick?
<ptn107> jj193: do you see a folder there with your username?
<veragirl^cam> hi there, i was wondering if anyone could helpme by telling me how do i do to install ubuntu whithout formating my HD, because I want to keep windows installed in a different HD partition??? anyone plz?
<n8tuserf> ishang not to wise of an advise to make all folders 777 even if single user
<jj193> yes
<jj193> I do
<ptn107> jj193: right click it, and select properties
<JonathanEllis> xGeek: No. The machine wont boot from usb
<ptn107> jj193: click the permissions tab
<jj193> Thanks very much
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, AP = wireless router in this discussion? If so I have already checked my router and it had broadcast turned on already.
<jj193> Great help
<fde> JonathanEllis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation lists some options
<xGeek> JonathanEllis: Network. :P
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> you need to read up more on AP/router  broadcast is not the issue here
<fde> veragirl^cam: check out wubi-installer.org
<ptn107> jj193: make sure the top where is says owner you can 'create and delete folders' and 'read and write' files
<DiAbLe666> arvind_khadri: I finally removed the packages, downloaded the fonts, cabextracts them and put them in the right place .. thank you anyway
<veragirl^cam> i'll try again: hi there, i was wondering if anyone could helpme by telling me how do i do to install ubuntu whithout formating my HD, because I want to keep windows installed in a different HD partition??? anyone plz?
<ptn107> jj193: then click 'apply permissions to enclose files' at the bottom
<fde> veragirl^cam: you have to wait longer than 5 seconds... calm down
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, np ...
<JonathanEllis> fde: xGeek: Thanks. I will try the network option
<arvind_khadri> DiAbLe666, did my advice work btw :P
<ironfroggy_> i added the essid and took the interface down and back up, but its just keeping my dynamic ip
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, Access Point ...I'm sorry for my ignorance on the subject, but I ZERO clue where to begin.
<veragirl^cam> fde: oh thx, now I know someone is reading me :) I'll wait, thx
<jj193> Ok done that
<fde> veragirl^cam: I told you your friggin answer, pay attention
<ptn107> jj193: now try to edit your files
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> oh well, you could start using google to search for info on using wireless
<LuYu> that totally didnt work
<n8tuserf> !wireless | Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jj193> Works.
<jj193> Thankyou so much
<fde> veragirl^cam: www.wubi-installer.org <-- click
<ptn107> jj193: no prob
<prince_jammys> veragirl^cam: the live cd installer can deal with that, if you're talking about dual booting
<LuYu> i tried "noauto usb0", "manual usb0", "iface usb0 noauto"
<LuYu> none of those things worked
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, thanks for the "details" you have officially muddied the water and I know about what I did when I first asked.
<LuYu> network manager doesnt seem to care what the interfaces file says
<veragirl^cam> prince_jammys ok, may I pm you?
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> it is also unwise to have multiple nics on same subnets, it confuses your host to which route it should take.. nic1 or nic2 ?
<prince_jammys> veragirl^cam: use the main channel
<fde> prince_jammys: she wants to not touch her windows partitions... which is basically the point of wubi  :) (it creates a virtual disk which ends up being dual bootable)
<Chousuke> LuYu: NM ignores interfaces that have settings in the interfaces file
<prince_jammys> ah, ok
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> if you refuse to read, sorry cant help you
<LuYu> really?
<LuYu> okay
<LuYu> ill try again
<fde> veragirl^cam: why aren't you reading wubi-installer.org ?
<ironfroggy_> n8tuserf: do you mean multiple nics on one client?
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, I have stacks for books, but I've had no luck.
<Lukas___> Hello to all, someone know some software like "PhPMaker" for Linux ??
<ironfroggy_> or across all of them?
<Quagmire> I'm all about learning
<fde> Lukas___: depends, what does phpmaker do?
<Jeruvy> !packages | Lukas___
<ubottu> Lukas___: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> if you consider your hosts as a client yes..dont have multiple paths to get out, unless you know how to manage the route table
<veragirl^cam> prince_jammys: fine. i want to install the ubuntu in a different HD partition. the XP is already installed, but I was wondering if the ubuntu installation disk will allow me to create a second hd partition so I can install ububtu in this new partition
<Edico> Hi
<Edico> someone use Darklooks theme?
<ironfroggy_> n8tuserf: i dont have multiple paths to get out. im only using one nic.
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> simple terms like AP , umm you should have known, so am not sure if you are really reading those books
<fde> veragirl^cam: I have told you your answer 5 times now. Wubi will allow you to install Ubuntu within your Windows partition without formatting anything.
<Lukas___> fde: PhPMaker its a code generator for PhP & MySQL, make automatic pages in PhP
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> you sure? wireless and ethernet nics? or just wireless? how are you chatting now? on same hosts?
<Edico> I have a problem with Darklooks theme: it doesn't remain after reboot
<veragirl^cam> ok.... thx
<prince_jammys> fde: it appears that she wants to install it in its own partition
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, I'll let it go, but I thought I'd get something a little meatier ....I usually do, but this issue has not gotten much attention.
<ironfroggy_> n8tuserf: wireless only. and oh i can get the wlan1 to connect just fine, i just can't get it to do so without DHCP, and i want a static IP.
<fde> prince_jammys: ahh, yes, her new wording does seem that way... my bad
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> is it working though or not?
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> is the machine you are using to chat now same as where you're trying to resolve your wifi issues?
<ironfroggy_> no
<xGeek> oh crap I forgot.
<xGeek> if you're trying to define static IP's in the range of the DHCP server on your network it won't work.
<ironfroggy_> im not
<xGeek> ok.
<Quagmire> n8tuserf the router is working, its just a pain waiting around to get it started each time I boot the computer. It's a setting in Ubuntu ....and I know that stumbled around and created it a few months ago when I was first starting.
<ironfroggy_> all my dynamics are >100 and statics <100
<eraldo> how can I reset usb ? Nothing happens anymore when I plug an USB stick in
<eraldo> Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: That interfaces file I sent to you didn't work?
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> what do you exactly meant by waiting around to get started?
<ironfroggy_> xGeek: no
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: I'm starting to thing that network-manager is interfering. Start by removing all the saved networks in network-manager.
<bastid_raZor> eraldo; mount them manually after you plug them in.
<xGeek> If it were me I'd uninstall it but I don't recommend you do that.
<ironfroggy_> i dont use network-manager
<ironfroggy_> what i said before is that it doesnt work
<Jeruvy> xGeek: there are/were some really interesting bugs with network manager...
<Fruzen> Please help me install C Compiler .. I can't run ./configure :S!!!
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> post your /etc/network/interfaces  even with the modification xGeek  suggested
<ironfroggy_> the only way i can get my wireless to work is by manually configuring it via iwconfig and invoking dhclient wlan1 when i want to connect
<KevDog> Fruzen: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<eraldo> bastid_raZor: I want to make it work automatically again
<Quagmire> n8tuserf it takes around 3 minutes for MY router to show up in the list ...all of my neighbors show up immediately.
<ptn107> Fruzen: sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<ironfroggy_> http://mibbit.com/pb/9qrqmr
<KevDog> Fruzen: aptitude/apt-get doesn't matter
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> what channel your AP is on? thought about moving it?
<ptn107> tru
<n8tuserf> !who | ironfroggy_
<ubottu> ironfroggy_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fruzen> Reading package lists... Done
<Fruzen> Building dependency tree... Done
<Fruzen> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<cern_> hi
<xGeek> ath0?
<xGeek> are you running madwifi?
<Myrtti> Fruzen: hello, could you do lsb_release -a
<kraut> moin
<Fruzen> KevDog...
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, I'm on 9 - 2.452Ghz
<ironfroggy_> xGeek: was that to me?
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> and your neighbors?
<ptn107> Fruzen: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, make sure main, universe, restricted, multiverse are checked
<Huufarted> Question about wireless:  I installed VIrtualBox, immediately uninstalled it, but now my wireless connections no longer show up.  DId it revert my ath5k back to the standard drivers in the process?
<cern_> is it the good place to have some support about ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> cern_: yes
<burkmat> Fruzen, try `sudo apt-get update` first?
<Myrtti> Fruzen: hello, could you do "lsb_release -r" on the command line
<arvind_khadri> !ask | cern_
<ubottu> cern_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ptn107> Fruzen: then close that and try again
<SlimeyPete> it's the best place
<Kingsy101> KevDog - ok its done
<Kingsy101> should I just restart now?
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, I have no idea what their routers are listed as
<cern_> well, just bought a new pc, he is "stamped" with vista
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> why do you have those other eth0,ethx,ath0, mentioned, delete them
<cern_> so i installed ubuntu in vista
<Kingsy101> KevDog - cos its just went back to the standard terminal
<erUSUL> Huufarted: maybe you are using now the wrong kernel
<ironfroggy_> n8tuserf: they were there when i installed. i never added them.
<burkmat> cern_, I recommend fire or acid for the sticker stuck on your chassi. :p
<erUSUL> Huufarted: what does "uname -a" returns ?
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> it should show up as part of the listing..what channels they operate on
<Huufarted> checking, stand by
<cern_> i can't read no videos with totem nor vlc
<Huufarted> erUSUL, it shows 2.6.27-11
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> remove those you dont need,,leave the l0  and the wlan1
<erUSUL> Huufarted: but is generic or 386
<dayo> cern_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Huufarted> Linux art-eee-ubuntu 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ironfroggy_> ok, done
<dayo> cern_: after that: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<n8tuserf> ironfroggy_ -> you using any kind of encryption?
<cern_> dayo, i'm going to test thanks
<ironfroggy_> no
<n8tuserf> !who | ironfroggy_
<ubottu> ironfroggy_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dayo> cern_: u're welcome
<ironfroggy_> most of my traffic is tunneling over ssh anyway, so its kind of pointless.
<n8tuserf> am not going to respond to you anymore .. ironfroggy_
<erUSUL> Huufarted: wron hypothesis... sorry
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, I'm looking for my neighbors, but I'm not seeing them ...which program will show them?
<dayo> cern_: i'm getting off work, now. but i'll still be in here, so let me know if it worked or not.
<ironfroggy_> n8tuserf: habits are hard to break. dont diss human nature.
<Huufarted> hehe, no problem erUSUL.  Any help is welcome
<ironfroggy_> n8tuserf: but ill keep it in mind, sorry.
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> iwlist wlan0 scan
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, thank you
<Huufarted> *sigh* I guess it's time for an ath5k recompile and reinstall...
<ironfroggy_> i think i give up anyway
<ironfroggy_> its impossible.
<ironfroggy_> n8tuserf: i think something is not right with my setup in the first place, anyway, otherwise network-manager would work.
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> typical search of drivers usually starts at 1 then 2..til it hits 12 and then back round robin
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, it brought back ...No scan results
<LuYu> well, it doesnt seem to matter how it is defined, NM comes up with an auto usb0
<ptn107> can anyone tell me why i have to install openssh-server, openssh-blacklist, and openssh-blacklist-extra separately?  the blacklist packages are dependencies of openssh-server!  debian pulls them in fine whats wrong with ubuntu (just curious)
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> i used wlan0 assuming your wifi nic name is wlan0, it could have been eth0, eht1, or ath0,,
<LuYu> if i define it as manual, it doesnt work
<LuYu> if i define the interface as static, it doesnt work
<erUSUL> ptn107: may they are recommended packages?
<xGeek> ironfroggy_: What happens when you do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Myrtti> Fruzen: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere? since you can't find the build-essential you've got to have something wrong there
<ptn107> wait wait, ya - they are 'suggested packages' in intrepid, they weren't in hardy
<LuYu> i imagine defining it as dhcp would have no effect either
<burkmat> Myrtti, Has he run `apt-get update`?
<ptn107> thats stupid
<bp5101> anyone mind willing to take a quick look at the cmnd_alias portion of my sudoers file.  visudo keeps telling me each of these lines contain errors, and for the life of me they look correct. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d11b52a3f
<Myrtti> burkmat: if he'd answer even one of the questions I've asked him
<burkmat> Myrtti, Ah... Alright. :p
<LuYu> do these things have to be defined before network manager starts?
<ironfroggy_> xGeek: thank you! i thought ifconfig wlan1 down/up would bring in the new settings, but that did the trick
<Kingsy101> lol after all of that.. it crashes on booting up.. LOL
<Myrtti> of course, that would solve it as well...
<burkmat> :D
<enthused> Hi. What is the correct way to get a ubuntu system to return its version on the command line? I need to be able to differentiate between systems running debian and systems running ubuntu
<bp5101> cat /proc/version
<erUSUL> enthused: lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> !version > enthused
<ubottu> enthused, please see my private message
<enthused> thanks
<cern__> hi again
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, you are talking about the name of my wireless network? Dang I hate being confused and asking for clarifications
<cern__> dayo, didn't worked
<mrtv> hi all
<cern__> hi
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> thats why I strongly advised you to read those tutorials and books,   :P
<wemdowemd> Xubuntu is faster, or at least requires less resources than Ubuntu + Gnome. How do I convert The latter to the former, as in get the resulting speed increases rather than just slapping Xfce over the top of what's already there. The forum keeps just suggesting clean install which is not an option for me.
<prince_jammys> enthused: that may fail on debian boxes that don't have lsb-release installed.
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> nic == network interface card
<cern__> since dayo seems afk, i'm asking again : i can't read no video file with totem nor vlc, it forces me to reboot (ubuntu 8.04)
<SlimeyPete> wemdowemd: use synaptic/apt-get to install xubuntu-desktop
<SlimeyPete> wemdowemd: that'll give you both on one system; you can then remove ubuntu-desktop to get rid of GNOME if you want
<Quagmire> .LOL I actually know about nics ...I'm not quite as dense as I appear at the moment
<Dr_Willis64> wemdowemd,  it shouldnet matter if you got gnome + xfce insttalled. speed wise. It depoends on what one you are running at the time. Unless drive space is an issue
<ptn107> SlimeyPete: doesn't that only get rid of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<Dr_Willis64> ermoving ubuntu-desktop wont remove much :)
<tesseracter> help. when i upgrade my kernel, my BIOS cannot find it, its above the maximum cylinder. i do not have a boot partition, i was told i didnt need one. how can i move the new kernel to the right position on the HD???
<ptn107> thought so
<Dr_Willis64> try it and see :)
<n8tuserf> Quagmire -> iwconfig   and it should list the nic with wireless features
<SlimeyPete> ptn107: hrm... actually you may be right, yes
<SlimeyPete> it used to get rid of everything but I think they changed that
<Lasivian> is there any way I can test my video framerate? I tried playing a gl game and got a framerate of 0
<ptn107> SlimeyPete: i tried it once had to remove packages one by one, it sucked
<Lasivian> I think there is something wrong with my video
<wemdowemd> ptn107, Dr_Willis64: Should I want to remove Gnome and related desktop stuff that you wouldn't get on Xubuntu, how would I go about it?
<cern__> should i try to reinstall ubuntu?
<Workk1> OK
<jtaji> !purexfce | wemdowemd
<prince_jammys> !purexfce
<ubottu> wemdowemd: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<mrtv> i am searching for an official vserver enabled kernel for ubuntu server. I found only howtos for patching and compiling the kernel manually. but i would like to take the advantage of ubuntus security update support
<Workk1> I need to know... when you install Ubuntu and you choose your name... then it means you are a root user is this true?
<wemdowemd> jtaji: Amazing thanks
<jtaji> Workk1: you are in the admin group and able to use sudo
<ptn107> Workk1: no, not true
<jtaji> !sudo | Workk1
<ubottu> Workk1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gotcha> my wlan is shown as eth1 and not as wlan0, any suggestions to solve this?
<Workk1> ptnl07 then how to become a root user
<Lasivian> gotcha: does it work?
<n8tuserf> gotcha -> there is a udev rule somewhere in /etc/udev/rules.d/ you can modify, google for how to make udev rules please
<ptn107> Workk1: use sudo, you have no reason to be using the root account
<gotcha> yeah, but i want to test my home network and aircrack etc doesn't work with eth1 Lasivian
<gotcha> don't think it handles it as a wlan
<cern__> Workk1, sudo or su
<aar> Hi, I've got a large document imported from a text file in openoffice. Is it possible to convert all straight quotation marks (") into the curvy quotation marks?
<Workk1> ptnl07: how to use sudo
<jtaji> Workk1: the link ubottu just gave you has all the info
<ptn107> Workk1: but if you want to,  sudo passwd root           will do it
<brandonban6> hello people....I have an issue where my user switcher panel will not load.........I'm wondering if it is a bad user account or something, but honestly I'm not sure which logs to even check. Does anyone have some advice?
<Jeruvy> aar: see awk and sed.
<Voot> working on a standard installation of ubuntu server version 6.10. For no aparent reason, the server has packets being sent to and from an undernet IRC server, and it's also launching its own ssh brute force attacks on other servers. Anyone have any ideas as to where my security hole is?
<cern__> Workk1, type sudo before any command you want to run as root
<Workk1> ptnl07 i am trying to install some software.. but it says install it as a root user
<mrtv> is there anyone here with vserver experience?
<Guest52875> http://stagstrat.labrute.fr/
<Workk1> cern__,  thanks.. let me try
<Lasivian> gotcha: "airmon-ng start eth1 2" fails?
<cern__> Workk1 then do sudo install (or sudo apt-get install or whatever)
<ptn107> Workk1: using sudo temporarily gives you root privileges
<cern__> someone for my video problem :/ ?
<dkulchenko> I'm resizing my LVM PV, but when I run pvresize, it only fills 46GB, while I increased it to 164G with fdisk. What am I doing wrong?
<Quagmire> n8tuserf, I got a scan done, but I only see one network listed (assuming I have ran the correct command) sudo iwlist wlan0 scan ...it references one network listed on channel 6
<aar> Jeruvy, does awk & sed work / integrate with OO?
<mrtv> bye bye
<cern__> do you think installing ubuntu again would work?
<Lasivian> is there any way I can test my video framerate? I tried playing a gl game and got a framerate of 0 which seemed very wrong
<itachi> Lasivian, run glxgears
<Jeruvy> aar: you can run external commands from OO afaik.
<Xrm123> I forgot to install vnc on my ubuntu while i was at th machine, is there any way to access it and turn it on purely through shell?
<aar> Jeruvy, ok thanks
<Lasivian> itachi: if it runs fine I assume my video is fine then, thanks :)
<allquixotic> Hi, I have a (physical) disk partition with a Solaris 10 install on it, it's a ZFS filesystem. I installed zfs-fuse as packaged for Ubuntu by the community (got the packages out of PPA from wiki link). How can I use the zfs utilities to mount the disk? The 'mount' command doesn't recognize it.
<cern__> can't read no videos on vlc and totem, makes me reboot, any thoughts?
<Lasivian> guess something else is broken
<allquixotic> Xrm123: Yes, if you have network access to it (you know the IP or DNS), you can ssh in and enable VNC or NX
<itachi> Lasivian, you should get output showing your fps if you run in from a terminal
<Xrm123> allquixotic: i'm ssh'd into it right now, how do i enable vnc?
<Lasivian> itachi: I did, and it was not 0 :)
<erUSUL> allquixotic: i suppose the ppa has a mount.zfs or something similar... or maybe there is generic mount.fuse helper...
<allquixotic> Xrm123: First, do you have any particular reason to use VNC rather than NX? The performance of VNC is abysmal compared to what NX can do.
<Xrm123> i've never heard of nx before, i'm used to only using vnc so thats wht i thought of first
<allquixotic> Xrm123: http://www.nomachine.com <--- Get the .DEB packages for your architecture of NX Free Edition for Linux. Use 'wget' from the console: paste in the download URLs from the nomachine.com site. Then run sudo dpkg -i on the filenames.
<allquixotic> Xrm123: NX has a client on every platform too.
<cern__> can't read no videos on vlc and totem, makes me reboot, should i reinstall ubuntu?
<tesseracter> help. when i upgrade my kernel, my BIOS cannot find it, its above the maximum cylinder(error 18). i do not have a boot partition, i was told i didnt need one. how can i move the new kernel to the right position on the HD???
<Guest52875> http://stagstrat.labrute.fr/
<cern__> lol
<w3wsrmn> cern__: there's no need to ask the same question every few minutes. and you ought to provide more info about your issue.
<cern__> w3wsrmn, sorry
<brandonban6> The "user switcher" add on for panel in Ubuntu does not load on my system (8.10 64bit), I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this error. Any thoughts on a direction I can go from here?
<erUSUL> tesseracter: is the bios what is complaining or grub? lilo?
<markl__> tesseracter: are you using a 286 or something?
<JonathanEllis> The cd drive on my laptop has failed and I need to install ubuntu. It wont boot from a usb drive.
<SlimeyPete> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jufis> what was the package name for the 5xxx series wireless drivers?
<tesseracter> erUSUL, grub, markl_, no its a P5E-VM, quad core.
<Xrm123> allquixotic: /win 6
<tesseracter> erUSUL, grub gives me the choice of different kernels to load, only the 2.6.27-10 one works, not the 2.6.27-11 or -12
<lesshaste> how do I tell which version of the nvidia driver ubuntu has given me?
<JonathanEllis> SlimeyPete: Thanks
<SlimeyPete> np
<tesseracter> markl_, i updated the bios too, that shouldnt be the issue. what usually makes this work no problem for everyone else in the galaxy?
<erUSUL> lesshaste: dmesg| grep "NVIDIA UNIX"
<lesshaste> erUSUL, thanks.. looks like 169.12 .. does that make sense?
<markl__> tesseracter: can you paste the exact error?
<erUSUL> lesshaste: could be
<markl__> if it's short :)
<lesshaste> erUSUL, :) that's worrying.. it's just whatever ubuntu provides
<erUSUL> tesseracter: maybe you can tweak something in the bios about the boot sequence or the way the disk is being recogniced,,,
<tesseracter> markl_, error 18: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios
<DkySven> hello people, for one location where I use my laptop I have to use a proxy, now I'm somewhere where I don't need a proxy, so I turned it ff in the Networkproxy menu, Synaptic preferences and Firefox, but I still get an error 'can't reach <proxy-adress>' when trying to update
<DkySven> how can I fix this?
<B10S> who was i talking to about filezilla, ssh and ftp yesterday?
<DPic> hey, can someone help me get japanese input working on my machine?
<syockit> B10S: you can check the logs
<B10S> oh yes
<syockit> B10S: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/ they are divided to days, and to channels
<Xrm123> allquixotic: Thanks, I installed it and got it working without a problem now
<syockit> pretty handy
<allquixotic> Xrm123: Really? cool
<syockit> DPic: what do you wish to use, SCIM or UIM?
<allquixotic> Xrm123: Found the NX client eh?
<B10S> syockit, thanks
<Xrm123> found the nx client for windows, installed the nx client/node/server for linux and set it up
<tesseracter> erUSUL, the ways people tell me to solve it are to make a boot partition(hard without deleting data) or some bullshit "copy the kernel around on the disk" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585453 stuff
<allquixotic> Xrm123: Yep, it really is an easy install server-side
<tesseracter> erUSUL, if linux had something like partitionMagic...
<Dr_Willis64> i find gparted works well for me.
<allquixotic> tesseracter: GParted?
<Xrm123> yeps, now i can continue working on my linux machine from anywhere lol
<erUSUL> tesseracter: well that's a solution too and yes in linux we have gparted (i trust it more thn PM btw)
<DPic> syockit, are the both included with ubuntu by default? i've been trying to use SCIM but whichever one you would recommend
<B10S> ah, they use the index like the default apache indexes, i want something like that :)
<Xrm123> one last question, is there anyway to force my other logon off? other than forcing a reboot...
<syockit> DPic: Let me check if my uim works on openoffice ...
<B10S> is the same
<B10S> just edited :P
<DPic> syockit, okay, thanks
<allquixotic> Xrm123: "other logon"? you mean an X server bound to a physical monitor?
<markl__> tesseracter: have you played with your bios disk settings?
<Xrm123> its on a laptop, and i forgot to logoff before i went to class since i was in the middle of working on it
<Xrm123> i closed it but i forgot to logoff
<allquixotic> Xrm123: you should be able to quit your NX session and re-connect, but this time, edit the session settings and tell it to "Shadow" the current desktop rather than starting a new session
<Dr_Willis64> closed the lid Xrm123 ?
<Xrm123> Ahh ok, thanks allquixotic
<Xrm123> yeah Dr_Willis64
<allquixotic> Xrn123: That way you can actually connect to and use the old session, and you don't _have_ to logoff or start a new session
<allquixotic> Xrm123: ^^
<syockit> DPic: okay uim works on openoffice too. So I'm suggesting uim. there are situations where it doesn't work though. for example, in opera, you can't use it in ctrl-f, but you can use it everywhere else. and it also works on terminal, on firefox, etc etc
<Dr_Willis64> i thought NX could reattatach.. but it may be just a stale pid file around
<syockit> DPic: let's go with uim
<DPic> syockit, what is the difference between the two?
<allquixotic> Dr_Willis64: It can attach to a physical X session and "shadow" it (a la Remote Desktop solutions) but I assume our friend configured it to start a _new_ GNOME or KDE session
<hbekel> Kingsy101: did it work out? i was afk
<tesseracter> allquixotic, erUSUL GParted doesnt have a reformat without deleting data, that i can see..
<gldtn> hello all.. can someone help me get the "cedilha"(the snake character under the letter c) using english international (en) keyboard?
<Xrm123> allquixotic: yeah i did, i was kind of wondering why the resolution had changed from the regular resolution lol, but i switched it and it works fine now
<erUSUL> tesseracter: but you can shrink a partition to make room for the /boot one cant you?
<tesseracter> markl_, yes, but maybe i'll try that some more if you have a specific thing to check...
<Xrm123> n 6
<shay26> Hello , does anyone know if Ubuntu have good software for recording audio ? (beside Audacity) ?
<syockit> DPic: they work differently but users usually don't notice it. it's mostly how they interface with the apps. otherwise, they use the same engines (anthy, skk, canna, etc)
<gldtn> here on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736456 says how to do it under hardy but on intrepid seems like there is a small diference
<tesseracter> erUSUL, GParted always give me a warning about "data might be lost" and i dont go further than that.
<Dr_Willis64> while parittion magic just dosent bother to warn youy :)
<markl__> tesseracter: maybe play around with the lba modes, and some bios' have a legacy sata kind of setting that might help
<quibbler> gldtn: you can add character pallet to the panel
<syockit> DPic: and I always have scim work on one toolkit (i.e. gtk) and fail on another (i.e. qt)
<Dr_Willis64> Your hard drives could die at any second.. or power go out.. it pays to have backups
<erUSUL> tesseracter: ok; fair enough... playing with partitions is allways risky business even with PM ...
<DPic> syockit, okay, so SCIM has started to work somehow and it was only needed for IM so i actually think i'm set
<gldtn> quibbler, may you guide me a bit please.. what do you mean?
<Huufarted> Question: Can anybody tell me where the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor can be found?  I can find details on using it, but not where I find it to begin with.
<syockit> DPic: so you have scim-anthy installed too?
<tesseracter> erUSUL, yeah, i had a computer freeze in the middle of a PM reformat. bye bye data.
<syockit> DPic: did you install via language support?
<erUSUL> Huufarted: right click on the pannel choose add to pannel
<DPic> syockit, i installed via language support, yeah
<Huufarted> erUSUL: What panel?
<syockit> DPic: okay, go to console and do this: im-switch -c
<Huufarted> nevermind
<syockit> DPic: and then select.... wait I forgot after that
<Huufarted> erUSUL: I found it
<erUSUL> Huufarted: the one of the top or the one on the botton you choose where you want the applet
<tesseracter> Dr_Willis64, i know that, and i have all my personal documents backed up, but i dont have all my installed programs backed up.
<Huufarted> Thanks very much
<DPic> syockit, wait, why? SCIM is working
<quibbler> gldtn: right click on your upper panel and click add to panel..choose character palette
<syockit> DPic: really? so it needs no config?
<Huufarted> erUSUL: I was looking in the system monitor itself, trying to add a panel there.  THanks for the right info.
<DPic> syockit, idk, guess not
<erUSUL> Huufarted: no problem
<syockit> DPic: strange. last time it only worked when you logged in with japanese language. it didn't start automatically in english
<syockit> prob they fixed that huh
<DPic> well i'm using jaunty, maybe they made some improvements?
<DPic> syockit, anyways, thanks for the help!
<syockit> DPic: cool on bleeding edge huh. yeah, maybe they did
<Huufarted> erUSUL, much better...  I didn't like it stuck at 800 MHz on this laptop.  Pretty slow doing that.
<gldtn> quibbler, thanks I just did a little search on it ;) I guess Ill use this tĺl I figure it out.. I can get every other character except the C with the cedilha(ç) instead I get this (ć)
<jabagawee> what's the command to properly flush the ext3 journal?
<Dr_Willis64> jabagawee,  'sync' perhaps? perhaps run it a few times?
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis64: thanks
<quibbler> gldtn:  ç this is from the palette
<quibbler> or caps Ç
<gldtn> quibbler, yeah I got the pallet in now.. but what I want is to work like the other characters by me simply pressing the ( ' ) button and then hitting the C key and getting ç
<gldtn> quibbler, but this would be a nice work around it.. thanks!
<quibbler> gldtn: ok good luck...
<steve``> where do i specify which dhcp client should be used?
 * genii ponders "which dhcp client"
<steve``> want to replace dhclient with dhcpcd
<steve``> but it shouldn't matter which one, as long as i know where to specify which one should be used
<Dr_Willis64> i wonder what would happen if you removed one and isntalled the other.. if theres some update-alternatives for it
<Nutcase82> i had some problems installing Ubuntu server 8.10 on a HD that was in a RAID before. It seems like there is something telling the install program that this HD is still in a RAID when its not. Ive formated the disk 2 times now so there should not be any data on it. Any ideas anyone?
<Nutcase82> the 2 HD that i used in as a hardware RAID before was connected to a motherboard that got fried by lightning (R.I.P). After that i seperated the 2 drives one for my computer with my new motherboard and one for my server. The one in my new computer (WinXP) is working without problems. But the one that i want to use in my server does not proberbly because that i could not proberbly unmount the RAID because of my old motherboard is toas
<steve``> can't remove dhclient
<kaje> When a cronjob for a user runs, what scripts are run beforehand to set up the environment? (e.g. bashrc, profile, etc...)
<steve``> it's a dependency for ubunut-minimal
<Favorit> hola
<Guest52875> http://stagstrat.labrute.fr/
<Nutcase82> thing is that when i install and the installation has identifed my HDD it says that it seems to be a RAID do you want to enable RAID controll. If i say yes i only get an error saying it dident work. If i say no the installation proceeds and i get to complete the install.. However whn GRUB is about to load it just stops there. No text, no errors. The system has not stalled but it wont boot ether.
<Sylphid|work> can anyone tell me if there is going to be a amd64 package for sun-java6-plugin in intrepid or is that only going to be in <=jaunty?
<Nutcase82> Anyone know anything i can try?
<Frantic> how do I see why a linux box is acting sluggish? CPU is 99% idle and it has plenty of free RAM, but for some reason it takes a few seconds to get the SSH login prompt
<martin_> hi all
<quibbler> Sylphid|work: http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com
<martin_> I need some help
<dkulchenko> I'm resizing my LVM PV, but when I run pvresize, it only fills 46GB, while I increased it to 164G with fdisk. What am I doing wrong?
<martin_> I just added 2 disks to my server and now they are recognized as "sdb" and "sdc" and the other drives are now "sdd" and "sde"
<martin_> How can I tell ubuntu to use "sdb" and "sdc" ofr my old drives and "sdd" and "sde" for the old ones?
<lnx1> hello. I have a sound issue here. When I have the headphones plugged in, sound comes both in the headphones and in the laptop speakers. if I turn the speakers off, there's no sound. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> martin_: have you extended the volume group ?
<martin_> ehm, last "old" should be "new" ofcourse
<ikonia> dkulchenko: sorry, have you extended the volume goup
<ikonia> group
<ikonia> martin_: that wasn't for you, sorry
<martin_> ikonia: ok, np
<martin_> Can you assing drives to particular /dev/sdX names?
<dkulchenko> ikonia: no, i have not
<dkulchenko> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> vgextend
<jkristheking> hey, can someone help me with a small problem?
<dkulchenko> ikonia: got it. thanks
<ikonia> martin_: disks should be referenced by by uuid now, not /dev devilce files
<ikonia> jkristheking: try asking a question
<martin_> ikonia: But everything works with those names like mdraid
<ikonia> martin_: sorry I don't support fake raid setups
<Guest52875> http://stagstrat.labrute.fr/
<jkristheking> ok, im trying to use xvidcap to make screencasts, but it records very slow i don't know if it's my system. here's my specs: intel core 2 duo @ 1.83/ 3gb ram/ ati mobility radeon x1400
<B10S> from windows, fillezilla/dreamweaver ftp's into root on ubuntu but cant edit/write files, i dont want to chown /var/www/ is there another way?
<martin_> ikonia: ehm, not dmraid but software raid with mdadm
<ikonia> martin_: that works off uuid too
<dkulchenko> ikonia: afaik, vgextend only works if you are adding physical volumes, not changing the size of one
<ikonia> dkulchenko: what are you trying to do sorry, I may have miss-understood
<jkristheking> anyone?
<bream_> Cкажите пажалуста какие есть антивирусы для ubuntu?
<martin_> ikonia: So I should somehow use UUID's in my mdadm.conf file?
<quibbler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bream_> senc
<martin_> ikonia: Where can I see which drive has which UUID?
<ikonia> martin_: that's the best way
<steve``> Frantic, i tackled just that issue a couple hours ago
<jkristheking> anyone else in here having problems with xvidcap?
<dkulchenko> ikonia: i changed the physical size of the LVM PV, and i'm trying to expand the lvm LV to fill the newly available space. i run pvresize, but it only expands to 46GB, even though I've added 160GB
<gogu> somewone know if gyachi works on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: how do you change the PV ?
<steve``> Frantic, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config, and at the end, comment out the UsePAM line, and put: UseDNS no
<dkulchenko> ikonia: in fdisk. i added sectors.
<ikonia> dkulchenko: added sectors ???
<ikonia> dkulchenko: you mean you resized the partition ?
<Promille> Strange. Whenever I try to scan localhost(127.0.0.1) with nmap i get to see the port that is really open. But when i try my ip adress(atleast the one that several applications say i have) it seems like nmap finds my router. Any ideas how to work around this, or why its happening?
<dkulchenko> ikonia: yeah. i had unallocated space, so i expanded the size of the LVM PV
<ikonia> dkulchenko: you can't just do that
<luminerd> Pidgin will not launch... if you click it nothing happens. It was working until a recent restart, then it stopped, rebooting hasn't helped...
<L3Tum> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on my second machine, but the mouse ins't working. It quit working in fedora before I installed ubuntu. I have tried using a different mouse, but that hasn't worked either. I found in a google search to make sure the proper mouse type is selected in /etc/X11/XF82config. I tried tab, alt, super to navigate around the desktop, but cannot seem to get the menu open to get to the terminal. Is there any way to open terminal? Al
<L3Tum> so, if anyone has any other ideas on what to look for to fix my mouse problem it would be greatly appreciated.
<dkulchenko> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: errrrr you've resized a partition, that partition has changed
<Promille> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<ikonia> dkulchenko: what fdisk command did you use
<dkulchenko> ikonia: fdisk /dev/sda, d, 4, n, p, 4, enter, enter
<Promille> Strange. Whenever I try to scan localhost(127.0.0.1) with nmap i get to see the port that is really open. But when i try my ip adress(atleast the one that several applications say i have) it seems like nmap finds my router. Any ideas how to work around this, or why its happening?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: that's changing the disk size, not the partition
<dkulchenko> ikonia: no, its changing the size of partition 4
<dkulchenko> ikonia: which is the PV
<ikonia> dkulchenko: sorry, I see how you've laid that out
<ikonia> dkulchenko: have you re-read the TOC ?
<Otacon22> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dkulchenko> ikonia: what toc?
<Frantic> steve``: it's not just that, the smb server is also laggy
<Frantic> and other stuff
<ikonia> dkulchenko: disk table of contents
<ikonia> dkulchenko: you're changing the partition table
<jkristheking> why is my xvidcap running slow? i have some pretty good system specs
<dkulchenko> ikonia: is there a difference?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: yes, your OS won't know about the changes until the TOC has been re-read
<ikonia> dkulchenko: so it will make your partition seem smaller
<dkulchenko> ikonia: doesn't partprobe do that?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: did you do a part probe (it does fail sometimes)
<dkulchenko> ikonia: i did, and then did pvresize again, but it only fills 40G, not 160G
<luminerd> Pidgin will not launch... if you click it nothing happens. It was working until a recent restart, then it stopped, rebooting hasn't helped...
<ikonia> dkulchenko: I have seen it fail
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I want two linux distros Ubuntu and UbuntuStudio plus windows xp on my machine. Is there any advantage to a separate /boot partition. Obviously both ubuntu and ubuntustudio will place their kernels here but mainly I only want one instance of /boot/grub. Any other issues or any disadvantage of doing this?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: I'd re-boot to make sure your disk TOC is read fine, then see what stte the disk is in
<dkulchenko> ikonia: so have i. :)
<dkulchenko> ikonia: i can't. i'm on a live cd, switching form regular partitioning to lvm.
<ikonia> dkulchenko: ooh that's not good
<DPic> i'm trying to set up a computer for a friend but i need help getting the wireless to work. the default restricted driver that was found doesn't work
<dkulchenko> ikonia: so, what's the right way to increase the PV's size if it is a partition?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: I'd never resize with fdisk personally
<ikonia> dkulchenko: I'd delete the partition and re-create
<ikonia> dkulchenko: personal choice though, nothing more
<dkulchenko> ikonia: delete and recreate with what?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: fdisk
<ikonia> dkulchenko: oh wait, that's what you did
<dkulchenko> ikonia: but that's what i did. you can't resize with fdisk, you can only delete and recreate...
<ikonia> dkulchenko: you didn't resize, you deleted
<Promille> Strange. Whenever I try to scan localhost(127.0.0.1) with nmap i get to see the port that is really open. But when i try my ip adress(atleast the one that several applications say i have) it seems like nmap finds my router. Any ideas how to work around this, or why its happening?
<dkulchenko> ikonia: yeah, and recreated with the same end sector
<ikonia> dkulchenko: if you do an fdisk -l /dev/sda does it show you all the space
<ikonia> dkulchenko: its not, re-read the partition table
<DPic> anyone think they can help me get wireless working?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: I can see it now
<Promille> ps. tried the ip adress in a browser too, and i got too router settings, so it have to be the router adress
<dkulchenko> ikonia: yeah, i know
<dkulchenko> ikonia: the mbr looks fine
<o|t|b> afternoon. Any install gods about wanting to give an ubuntu noob a hand?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: only think I can suggest is reboot, but your a bit stuck on that at the moment
<Mick__> o|t|b, shoot, I'll help if I can
<ikonia> dkulchenko: or see if there is anything else to force a re-read
<L|nuxPS2_> is there a good/easy 3D CAD program that anyone knows about?
<letalis> o|t|b: what do you need help with?
<o|t|b> I'm using WUBI with UE2.0 to install. BUt I get the busybox prompt when I try and boot into ubuntu
<o|t|b> thanks btw
<dkulchenko> ikonia: all right, thanks. i'll ask on #lvm
<ikonia> o|t|b: ue2 ?
<hbekel> Promille: is that the ip address that ifconfig reports for your network device?
<ikonia> dkulchenko: looking myself
<o|t|b> Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> o|t|b: that's not supported here
<ikonia> o|t|b: that is not an ubuntu release
<letalis> JonathanEllis: you can install the ubuntustudio stuf as an addon to your regular ubuntu installation
<o|t|b> UE or WUBI?
<ikonia> o|t|b: UE
<o|t|b> k
<JonathanEllis> letalis: Yes you can but I understood it needs the realtime kernel to run properly
<letalis> not really
<Cbusy> wine is a mess
<letalis> i run ardour without the rt kernel
<letalis> works fine
<dkulchenko> JonathanEllis: it runs better with an rt kernel, but its not required
<Cbusy> i have the wine from winehq installed, th newest ati drivers for linux installed (with two monitors using xinaview)
<o|t|b> OK thanks. I'll try a standard install...
<letalis> youll need to unlock the mem with the ubuntustudio fronend or do it from the configuration manually
<Cbusy> but whenever i try to initiate any type of 3D game the OS crashes
<Cbusy> black screen and then i go to the login screen
<letalis> and add yourself to the audio group so that jack doesnt blow chunks and die
<L|nuxPS2_> anyone know of a 3D CAD program? :)
<nandato> autodesk
<letalis> beyond that it works
<guntbert> !who | letalis
<ubottu> letalis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DPic> i really need help getting wireless to work for a friend. i tried reading through complicated ndiswrapper instructions but got nowhere
<L3Tum> Can someone please help me with my mouse problem when you get finished with someone else?
<letalis> besides, unless theyve fixed it the rt kernel hangs on shutdown
<L|nuxPS2_> let me clarify - free 3d CAD program
<ptn107> L|nuxPS2_: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<letalis> it has issues
<ptn107> L|nuxPS2_: maybe freeCAD?        http://askoh.com/freecad/
<JonathanEllis> letalis: and dkulchenko: Its quite an old laptop with only a 1GHz processor. I already have ubuntustudio on it but to be honest there are some problems with it: Audio playback does not happen at a constant speed - its a bit like an old analogue tape recorder with bad wow. And the other problem is that menus take forever to come up and it takes ages to bring up the shutdown menu. Would I be better off getting rid of studio and installing regular ubun
<guntbert> L3Tum: this channel works so: you state your question (all in one line, please) and somebody will most likely answer
<L3Tum> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on my second machine, but the mouse ins't working. It quit working in fedora before I installed ubuntu. I have tried using a different mouse, but that hasn't worked either. I found in a google search to make sure the proper mouse type is selected in /etc/X11/XF82config. I was just about to edit this, but then I thought maybe it could be a BIOS problem since it happened in fedora too.
<mneptok> JonathanEllis: how much memory?
<letalis> JonathanEllis: honestly i dont think taht would make a difference
<quibbler> Cbusy: i think you're best bet is #winehq
<JonathanEllis> letalis and dkulchenko: The only problem I found was that Jack didnt work properly on regular ubuntu when I tried it
<JonathanEllis> mneptok: 1GB of memory
<n8tuserf> ptn107 -> blender    cad terminology seems too generic
<Cbusy> thanks
<iaindalton> What files in my home dir does trackerd not index by default?
<JackWinter> !ubuntustudio
<letalis> really ubuntustudio is ubuntu but the packages it installs are just geared more towards sound video and graphics editing
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<DPic> is anyone good with wireless problems?
<letalis> how old is the laptop?
<wildbat> question : what is the command line to put system in suspend ?
<mneptok> DPic: is this wireless built-in or a card?
<letalis> 1ghz processor i imagine its rather old
<JonathanEllis> letalis: Old. More than five years
<DPic> mneptok, built-in
<letalis> so the sound hardware may be part of the bottleneck
<mneptok> DPic: did you run the Hardware Drivers prefpane?
<danub> ok peoples, i am really screwed here. i need a grub expert to hel pme with my unrecognized drives
<JonathanEllis> letalis: The sound hardware runs fine on windows xp
 * Scunizi just read that using Gizmo's new free "OpenSky" gateway you can go from SIP to Skype
<DPic> mneptok, yes, and i installed what it gave me but it didn't work. it picked up available networks but could not connect to them
<mneptok> DPic: then you are SOL. sorry.
<sven_> grub command IS lilo
<dekkong> hey guys! i'm using firefox and I cant see to clear the search bar is this a common problem=?
<letalis> JonathanEllis: any idea what the chipset on it is?
<mneptok> DPic: that's as good as it's going to get using whatever wireless chipset is in that machine.
<letalis> and were you using it for music production before with xp on it?
<sven_> the search bar we remove manually
<sven_> sec enhanced
<mneptok> DPic: does the WAP use WEP, WPA, or WPA2 encryption? AES? TKIP? LEAP? 128bit? 64?
<ptn107> danub: shoot
 * Scunizi read further.. OpenSky is free for 5 mins only
<DPic> mneptok, okay, well i did some shit following instructions for ndiswrapper that disables wireless (when i right-click on the network icon there's no option to enable wireless anymore). do you have any idea how to undo that?
<guntbert> sven_: do you have a support question?
<JonathanEllis> letalis: Its a Dell Latitude C610. I will check the chipset on Dell's website. I use the machine as a spectrum analyser and to record and playback music
<mneptok> DPic: please avoid the expletives.
<DPic> mneptok, ok, sorry
<mneptok> DPic: never used ndiswrapper, sorry.
<danub> ok, so, i had windows xp on one of my drives, i installed ubuntu on a different drive
<_gpg_> hello
<danub> they are on 2 different connectors, (ubuntu on sata controller) and xp one IDE controller)
<letalis> JonathanEllis: whats the mount of RAM it has?
<JonathanEllis> letalis: 1GB
<quibbler> dekkong: do about:config search for browser.search.cleanOnSubmit and set to true
<danub> grub loads from the IDE controller but during the install it must have pointed to the wrong disk because grub wont load
<danub> the boot secotr on my xp side is now also goofed.
<kate_> good evening
<letalis> yeah id say if you shut off any nonessential stuff on it (extra panels, other programs) that as long as ardour is setup so jackd can run in realtime without a memlock. it should be able to do what you need it to do
<danub> i only managed to get into linux by selecting the harddrive to boot and going to the linux disk bypassing grub all together
<DPic> mneptok, alright well thanks for the help
<arno-t> hi all I would like to create a new locale (language definition?) for Kichwa, which is spoken in Ecuador. I created a few test dictionaries and stuck them in the myspell dicts folder. However, they show up as "Unknown" in openoffice. No wonder why, but how do I add to my system the definition that my qi_EC means "Kichwa, Ecuador"?
<DPic> can anyone else help me undo ndiswrapper damage? >,<
<allquixotic> anonymous_: Hey
<letalis> but haivng anything else running that doesnt pertain to the task at hand oud probably be pushing it.
<_igel__> hi
<_igel__> in terms of frequency scaling how many steps are available for Phenoms?
<danub> so i need to know how to rewrite the grub on the system disk that is on IDE 1 and have it point to both the IDE disk and the SATA disk
<danub> right now grub was wrote to sata disk 1, not the IDE disk1
<letalis> danub: did grub get written over by something else?
<danub> nope, the install just wrote it to the wrong disk
<_igel__> I just find two modes available for me
<danub> ubuntu has always had trouble with my jmicron controller
<_igel__> that's weird ain't it?
<JonathanEllis> letalis: I cant find the chipset. Is it important?
<letalis> i think theres a way from the commandline to install grub to another drive
<furenku> Hey! ever since I updated to Intrepid, I can't shut down anymore ... the system hangs on an "acpid: exiting" message --- any ideas?
<letalis> JonathanEllis: its important to know the sound hardware to know what it can and cannot do
<_gpg_> Is it possible to read CID (or any other SD card register value) of an SD connected using USB adapter ?
<letalis> JonathanEllis: things like is it full or half duplex being the biggest one
<L3Tum> Well I have no mouse section in xorg.conf, can anybody tell me what to enter for a standard mouse using PS/2 port? I don't even have any kind of input or mouse section.
<JonathanEllis> letalis: Oh I see. I use an external USB sound module anyway. Yes its full duplex
<letalis> okay. well part of the issue with that is that usb sound devices tend not to be as fast as their onboard counterparts
<letalis> they are limited to the speed of the usb busses
<DPic> can anyone help me fix my wireless?
<danub> where do i need to go to get info on grub and its commands
<danub> i seriously need to fix this like now
<letalis> something with a one ghz processor may be on that iffy fence of usb 1.1 and usb 2.0 too
<quibbler> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<letalis> if its usb 1.1 may god help you.
<letalis> LOL
<Jewbacca> hi, i want to install linux on my friend's pc, but he have wireless connection :p so...how to set wireless ?
<Alex_771> hi
<letalis> dmesg should be able to reposrt the speeds of your usb controllers
<JonathanEllis> letalis: But the onboard sound is full duplex as well. The onboard audio is by crystal but it has other audio quality problems. When I DJ I use the onboard sound merely to drive headphones as a pre-fade listen and use the USB module for output to the PA system
<marko-_-> Jewbacca, which wireless card has he ? in most cases it will just work out of the box but still google for your friends wireless card and ubuntu support
<zoli01> I've got a tricky question
<furenku> Hey! ever since I updated to Intrepid, I can't shut down anymore ... the system hangs on an "acpid: exiting" message --- any ideas?
<letalis> JonathanEllis: what was the initial problem youve been having?
<zoli01> Krusader starts in full screen and I can't decrease its size
<zoli01> Anyone any ideas?
<letalis> intrepid likes to let my headset on my desktop take over sound by default its a logitech usb headset, i had to force ubuntu to use the audigy soundcard as the primary to keep that from hapening
<quibbler> furenku: look here: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6746526
<Scunizi> I'm looking at System Monitor and viewing "All" processes.. I'm wondering why I have 6 instances of apache2 running?
<furenku> quibbler, thanks
<letalis> danub: man grub-install
<genii> Scunizi: Thats normal. It starts a minimal number of servers
<filipe> Scunizi That is Apache thread's.It's normal
<JonathanEllis> letalis: But anyway, they both work fine under windows. Just that I hate the windows interface and the applications I really want to use are not available under windows (JAPA, JAAA and QuodLibet). My main issue was whether it was sensible to have a separate boot partition as it will multiboot between UbuntuStudio, Ubuntu and Windows. Now we have got a little sidetracked on whether I need UbuntuStudio as well as Ubuntu. Perhaps I will keep studio for
<letalis> danub: youll need to install grub to your primary boot device
<Scunizi> genii & filipe thanks.. how about 2 versions of gdm and 6 of getty?
<[b]stefan4o[b]> maybe you can help me with wine.When i install wine and run it it display this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wizJbkFGko check this youtube channel.
<danub> yeah im reading it now
<filipe> Scunizi The same. It's normal
<furenku> quibbler, sorry, broken link
<Scunizi> filipe: ok.. I guess I'll change system monitor back to viewing just my processes..
<letalis> JonathanEllis: honestly youre just wasting disk space to put your music on by have a triple boot situation
<jeff1981_> Hi
<jeff1981_> Hello
<jeff1981_> One can please try to connect to http://jfsimon1981.dyndns.org
<letalis> ubuntu and windows would be al you need just install the ubuntustudio stuff after you get ubuntu setup
<filipe> Scunizi how old are u?
<Scunizi> filipe: close to the 1/2 century mark
<guntbert> jeff1981_: is this a ubuntu-support question?
<Scunizi> filipe: why?
<letalis> since youre jugling two sound devices, you may have an issue where you may need to tell ubuntu which one you want as the default
<jeff1981_> I would like to try a new server hosted in here actually.
<Scunizi> filipe: like they say.. old dog learning new tricks.:)
<guntbert> jeff1981_: please take that elsewhere
<filipe> Scunizi hehe =)
<hbekel> JonathanEllis: how about rolling your own rt-kernel from vanilla sources if you have trouble with the studio kernel?
<JonathanEllis> letalis: Thanks. Once I get Ubuntu working properly with the studio apps then I will remove studio. I got the two audio devices working at the same time with no issues in studio so that shoudlnt be a problem
<mikikol10> oin #gubi.hu
<mikikol10> sry
<quibbler> furenku: not for me here it is again:  http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6746526
<letalis> normally id agree with you hbekel, everytime ive attempted to roll my own i ubuntu it usually wasnt prety.
<letalis> lol
<JonathanEllis> hbekel: Thanks. Think I will try with the normal ubuntu and see if that works first
<DPic> if anyone is good with wireless, can you please take a look at this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6750196
<jelly-bean>  is there a cmd that would allow me to mass rename a directory of .jpg images to have a prefix of "1-"  in front of whatever the filename was? if so, what cmd would do that?
<furenku> quibbler, worked now, will test it, thank you!
<quibbler> furenku: OK
<neostrider> any good sugestion on command-line email application?
<letalis> neostrider: i like cone
<letalis> :)
<neostrider> thanks letalis
<guntbert> !enter > letalis
<ubottu> letalis, please see my private message
<neostrider> does it support sending email from a single command line ?
<letalis> ive never tried it
<enthused> !preseed > enthused
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed
<filipe> <neostrider> sendmail?
<ivan_> |ubuntu bg
<neostrider> filipe: confusing synthax
<fr> hellooooooo
<quibbler> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<fr> ce qualcuno italiano
<quibbler> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<neostrider> I want to configure gnome-pilot to send the emails at the hotsync
<Jewbacca> what is the cmd to search a folder?
<neostrider> qualé, agora vai ser assim é?
<neostrider> but thanks anyway folks
<neostrider> I will try it
<filipe> neostrider
<filipe> você é brasileiro?
<neostrider> RJ ;-)
<Nefasto> Why can´t I upgrade php5 to 5.2.8 from apt-get???
<Nefasto> it says 5.2.4 is the "latest" but it´s not....
<markl_> join #top
<cern_> hi again
<cern_> for my video pb, it now works, thks a lot!!
<alkamid> hello
<cern_> and viva ubuntu!!
<enthused> anyone have experience writing installation preseed files that are accessed over the network during the install?
<zac_> does anyone know of a free scripting program for ubuntu?
<Nefasto> enthused: could you give me a hand??? real quick?
<L|nuxPS2_> zac_: idle
<letalis> zac_: do you mean a text editor with syntax highlighting?
<zac_> yes
<enthused> Nefasto: with your php problem?
<itachi> zac_, vim
<letalis> practically all of them in linux do that :)
<L|nuxPS2_> or just the defualt text editor
<zac_> vim? is that a program
<enthused> zac_: yes
<quibbler> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<zac_> ok
<itachi> zac_, yes, and also a detergent i think
<L|nuxPS2_> you don't wanna use vim... its a pain in the ass compared to a gui text editor like gedit
<L|nuxPS2_> i think that's what zac_ is looking for
<letalis> yeah gedit is the gnome version of ate.
<Nefasto> quibbler: can you give me a hand??
<letalis> kate
<quibbler> Nefasto: with what
<itachi> vim is not a pain in the ass, it is very efficient, just have a steeper learning curve
<alkamid> look, I have two partitions (ext3 and swap) on my HDD and I'd like to make another one out of the existing one (I have ~40GB of free space for this). If I do it with parted, is it possible that I'll lose some data?
<L|nuxPS2_> zac_: just go to Applications --> Accessories --> Text Editor
<Nefasto> quibbler: I am doing apt-get install php5, but it won´t upgrade to 5.2.8... new to ubuntu!
<zac_> ok i was looking for sumthing like vbs scriping like windows
<enthused> Nefasto: the newest version of php in ubuntu is not 5.2.8
<L|nuxPS2_> idle is also very good for development
<L|nuxPS2_> as is eclipse
<enthused> Nefasto: that is the newest upstream release, it will likely be in the next release
<erUSUL> zac_: you want a visual basic?
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | zac_
<Nefasto> enthused: oh. If I need to use it then, I´m on my own?
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<zac_> where do i get that
<itachi> ed however, is painful to use
<enthused> Nefasto: you can likely grab a beta deb from the repositories
<erUSUL> !software | zac_
<ubottu> zac_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Nefasto> enthused: where do I find info on how to accomplish that?
<zac_> ok thax
<ptn107> alkamid: you can use gparted from an ubuntu livecd, no loss of data
<johannix2> anyone know what software i can use to setup a private P2P file sharing network
<illbeatu_> how would I run a socket program without sudoing all the time?
<erUSUL> zac_: Applications>Add/Remove is the easiest way
<illbeatu_> or is that not possible
<L|nuxPS2_> johannix2: just torrenting through a socks proxy
<alkamid> ptn107: so I just make a new partition out of existing one and nothing happens to my data?
<enthused> php has build information on their main site
<enthused> Nefasto: php has build information on their main site
<Nefasto> enthused: thnx.. I´ll go look!
<ptn107> no since its ext3 it can handle resizes without reformatting
<xamox> anyone know how to extract audio from mp4 (AAC) on linux? I'm trying ffmpeg, doesn't like the codec, looking at it I have to recompile ffmpeg with support, is there an easier way so I don't have to spend all the time
<johannix2> L|nuxPS2: interesting, never came across socks before
<enthused> anyone have experience writing installation preseed files that are accessed over the network during the install?
<ptn107> alkamid: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<guigui_> il y a des français ?
<L|nuxPS2_> johannix2: just an SSL proxy... should be very easy to setup
<quibbler> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<alkamid> ptn107: what about swap? I've just discovered that I have 4.6GB swap!
<johannix2> L|nuxPS2: cool, thanks.
<shumpi> I am trying to insert a jpg file in a LyX document, but I get "error converting to loadable format"...
<itachi> alkamid, that ought to be enough :)
<ptn107> alkamid: you can redo the swap partiton, 2048mb is of standard size; resizing swap will automatically format it upon resize
<alkamid> itachi: actually I think is way to much
<alkamid> too*
<alkamid> is there a good howto on creating swap? I'm not sure how much of it I can really use
<itachi> alkamid, yes. i normally dont use swap at all, no difference for me. but i run pretty lightweight apps.
<ptn107> alkamid: gparted can add a swap partiton easily just choose type as swap
<jmole> hey all
<alkamid> itachi: I have 2GB RAM on my laptop therefore I think swap is not used too often as well
<quibbler> jmole: hi
<jmole> I am having trouble using my wireless network with my laptop running Ubuntu 8.10, any pointers where I can find help with this?
<jmole> would be appreciated
<quibbler> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jmole> ok thanks, I'll try this out
<jmole> Appreciate it
<DPic> can anybody try to help me with my wireless problems?
<erUSUL> !anyone | DPic
<ubottu> DPic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nefasto> enthused: I checked php.net (and google.com). Do you know of any resources where I might be able to get that latest php5 package to install?? apreciate the help.
<flaco> hello, I need to buy a wireless adapter (usb) any recommendations?? I'm using 8.10
<WebUser> http://free-online.free.bg/
<enthused> Nefasto: you're going to have to build it from source. download the source from php and follow their build instructions
<celdridge> is there a way to have ubuntu not create .Trash folders on any mount that is not a local drive?
<erUSUL> !shl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shl
<shumpi> does anyone know how to put in jpg in LyX? I get "error converting to loadable format"..
<istvan> how do i make my scream show up as a video input? i want to send it on skype, or stream it with stickam/ustream?
<nandato> SHL is the shift lest mnemonic in x86 assembler
<celdridge> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<erUSUL> !hardware | flaco
<ubottu> flaco: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<itachi> shumpi, dont know, but i use png for latex and that works well, maybe it works in lyx too?
<celdridge> Is there any way to make ubuntu stop creating .Trash folders for specific mounts?
<shumpi> thx itachi - will try
<hak5fan> Hi how can I convert a unix text file to a windows text file.... can gedit do this?
<Mood> Is NetworkManager a daemon process that checks for interrupted connections to encrypted wifi? And if the connection is severed, should NetworkManager auto-connect?
<jken146> shumpi, you could always convert it to eps
<shumpi> ok
<rayne_> Is there a command to show internet traffic in terminal?
<erUSUL> hak5fan: sed 's/$'"/`echo \\\r`/" file > newfile
<istvan> I'v read lots of people asking how to stream your x screens, but nobody that found how...
<jken146> hak5fan, Save it with .txt at the end of the file name
<archidiable> sorry but i'm french and i don't know where is chat ubuntu-FR
<archidiable> ??
<jken146> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<archidiable> thx
<jken146> de rien
<rayne_> Is there a command in terminal to show internet traffic? Like how "top" shows cpu/memory usage
<_VIM_>  ntop
<AZMel> percious: errors
<AZMel> failed loading /toscawidgets/resources/tw.dojo.core/static/dojo/../twdojo/SelectShuttle.js with error: SyntaxError: illegal XML character
<rayne_> Thanks VIM.
<_VIM_> its in the repos too if im not mistaking
<_VIM_> you're welcome
<eoke> Does anybody know how to forcefully remove portmap it won't shutdown cleanly so aptitude purge portmap won't remove it.  pskilling doesn't help either as aptitude restarts it as part of the removal process.
<_VIM_> rayne_:
<erUSUL> rayne_: iftop
<_VIM_> also check out iptraf
<_VIM_> iptraf PWNZ
<istvan> anyone? please?
<_VIM_> but ntop is nice too, web intereface and all that :)
<rayne_> Is there a difference between using apt-get and aptitude?
<jken146> rayne_, netstat
<coverubuntu> what's runlevel in ubuntu?
<_VIM_> rayne_: some say aptitude handles depenedencies better
<guigui_>  #ubuntu fr
<jken146> rayne_, Yes.  They both do the same thing essentially, but if aptitude does things like apt-get autoremove automatically
<quibbler> guigui_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<rayne_> Gotcha, thanks.
<alkamid> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jken146> rayne_, also, if you run aptitude without any options, you get a UI
<guigui_> #ubuntu-fr
<istvan> can i send my x-screen thru video4linux?
<mjfcolas> bonjour tout le monde
<quibbler> guigui_: use    /join #ubuntu-fr
<jp_sf> guigui_: tapes: /join #ubuntu-fr
<alkamid> any tutorials on minimal ubuntu installation?
<jken146> alkamid, there's one on psychocats.net/ubuntu
<erUSUL> !minimal | alkamid
<ubottu> alkamid: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<quibbler> jp_sf: tapes=type?
<jp_sf> quibbler: yes
<quibbler> jp_sf: thanks
<alkamid> jken146: thank you
<Xrm123> :o
<Xrm123> ummm, ive got a weird problem going on
<Xrm123> programs on my computer can only see the webcam when i run the programs under root
<Xrm123> is there any reason that would happne?
<red-lichtie> What is the best way to integrate a newer version of the kernel into intrepid ? I'm having problems with WLAN (iwlagn.ko) randomly dropping connections, and from what I can see after scouring the web, this issue has been fixed in 2.6.29.
<alkamid> do I need a wired connection for minimal installation or it is possible to get wireless to work?
<_VIM_> !kernel | red-lichtie
<ubottu> red-lichtie: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<red-lichtie> Xrm123: Are you in the video group ?
<Xrm123> red-lichtie: the video group?
<red-lichtie> /etc/group
<istvan> how do i stream my screen?
<Scunizi> alkamid: If wireless works with the live cd then it will work with the install.
<ibuclaw> Xrm123,    grep "video" /etc/group
<alkamid> Scunizi: but I mean the "minimal installation cd". will it work anyway?
<jken146> alkamid, the minimal has the same installer as the alternate
<red-lichtie> Xrm123: Try `sudo adduser $USER video`
<wstraus> I've got a computer running ubuntu setup as a router, I'm wondering is there more than just a good set of firewall rules that I need to stay protected?
<Scunizi> alkamid: probably not
<jken146> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<hlm> I need help with my usplash not showing correctly on startup
<jken146> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alkamid> thanks
<alkamid> I'll give it a try
<Xrm123> still can only see while running things as root
<Scunizi> alkamid: worth a shot.. at least it should install and then you'll have to plug it into a wire and update then activate the wireless.
<jken146> Xrm123, did you log out & in again after adding yourself to the group?
<Xrm123> ooh not yet
<ibuclaw> Xrm123, you require to logout and log back in again for the group permissions to become effective
<red-lichtie> Xrm123, I'm pretty sure that a webcam is controlled by membership of the video group
<Xrm123> that might explain it
<Mood> will NetworkManager autoconnect to a hidden network name? (SSID not broadcast)
<jken146> Mood, Once you've added the network, yes
<mun> hi
<mun> does anyone know why i'm getting a syntax error near unexpected token `(' on line 14? http://pastebin.com/m3dc05706
<Mood> jken146: hmm... auto connect doesn't work for dropped wifi on hidden SSID on Xubuntu 8.10
<prince_jammys> mun use [  ] or [[  ]], not parentheses
<jken146> Ok, then maybe it doesn't work... I must have been wrong.
<_VIM_> !ot | mun (try #linux or #Ubuntu-dev maybe)...
<ubottu> mun (try #linux or #Ubuntu-dev maybe)...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mun> prince_jammys: you mean for the if condition?
<red-lichtie> Mood: I think I had to set my AP to broadcast the SSID
<Xrm123> Well, it can see the video camera now, but skype keeps crashing
<mun> _VIM_: okay
<UNC-ITS> Hello, I am having some issues with networking in ubuntu 8.10
<Xrm123> whenver i try to start he video skype crashies
<Mr_Molez> hi, i have two interfaces, eth0 and wlan1, each are connected to different routers for different ISP's. but only one will work at once with ping google.com -I.. yet I can make each work by doing route add default gw (any way to make them both work at the same time) ?
<jken146> Xrm123, Which Skype package have you installed?
<prince_jammys> mun: it's a shell script, i presume. the if's are closed with 'fi', not endif
<Xrm123> not sure, i just downloaded the lastest one yesterday
<Mood> red-lichtie: Ugh... if you had to broadcast SSID to auto-connect, that sounds like a bug in NetworkManager to me
<jken146> Xrm123, from where?
<Xrm123> from skype.com i thought
<UNC-ITS> I am trying to connect to a dataserver that is on a switch but the connection always times out
<v_> halo
<v_> kde
<v_> je
<UNC-ITS> The dataserver is a direct line to a switch to this machine, therefore there is no internet connection
<jken146> Xrm123, Right.  The package on medibuntu.org usually works best
<Xrm123> also, its version 2.0.0.72 jken146
<v_> irc
<FloodBot2> v_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v_> cz
<Xrm123> ahh okay
<v_> czech
<quibbler> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<danub> if my windows disk is SDB1, do i make the line in the grub menu.lst: root     (sd1,0)
<mun> prince_jammys: yes it should be -- it's the configure file.
<danub> ?
<prince_jammys> mun: ah, it's a make file?
<djungelkraem> where can i find a log file for what ive installed/uninstalled with apt-get?
<Gnea> !grub | danub
<ubottu> danub: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mun> prince_jammys: just the configure file.
<Gnea> danub: that howto will tell you what you need to know about it
<ibuclaw> djungelkraem, /var/log/apt/term.log
<mun> prince_jammys: are configure files shell scripts?
<prince_jammys> mun: it appears you're running it with the shell, in which case you can apply what i said.
<mun> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> mun: if it's make, then ask at ##working-set
<UNC-ITS> Hello
<mun> prince_jammys: should i set the header to #!/bin/bash?
<UNC-ITS> Can anyone help with ubuntu and connecting directly to a switch?
<red-lichtie> Xrm123: Does cheese work alright ?
<prince_jammys> mun: yes
<UNC-ITS> I do not want internet access
<UNC-ITS> I just want it to connect to a switch
<Mood> anyone know the status of Ubuntu NetworkManager bug fixes?
<shumpi> png worked - thx!!!
<Xrm123> red-lichtie: no it doesnt, xawtv does though
<Xrm123> ays
<djungelkraem> ibuclaw, ty
<mun> prince_jammys: how come the syntax error didn't occur in the first if statement?
<hlm> how do I reset my panels to default? the icons keep moving into different areas
<quibbler> hlm: lock the icons where you want them
<hlm> quibbler, they are locked...
<mun> prince_jammys: ooh.. i've set the header to csh and it all works. thanks.
<prince_jammys> mun: i don't know. i assumed it was a shell script with some errors, but you have a point. how come you don't know what type of script it is?
<prince_jammys> mun: ah, csh.
<prince_jammys> mun: it all makes sense now
<_VIM_> hlm: http://www.saifur-rahman.com/2008/12/restoring-default-ubuntu-panel/
<mun> prince_jammys: it didn't have a header so i couldn't tell.
<yoyoned> !panels|hlm
<ubottu> hlm: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<_VIM_> forgot bout that factoid thanks yoyoned
<prince_jammys> mun ubuntu doesn't even have csh installed by default
<hlm> okay, thankyou
<rayne_> I remember a forum a while back that had a list of useful but relatively unknown apps. Anyone know of something similar? I am no longer seeing it on the forums.
<ia> hello. could anyone tell me, please, where acpi writes logs of his own events?
<puffandstuff> Is there any way to retrieve some SD registers value like CID from SD card connected as USB please?
<_VIM_> !who | hlm
<ubottu> hlm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dayo> cern_ cern__: it didn't work?
<hlm> _VIM_, I cant remember who helped me :( it was with resetting the panel to default
<hlm> how do I remove a downloaded package?
<rayne_> What is !tab?
<hlm> not from synaptics
<hlm> !tab | rayne_
<ubottu> rayne_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rayne_> hlm: Do you know the name of the package?
<_VIM_> hlm: me and yoyoned helped with the panels question :)
<dayo> hlm: u mean remove an installed package?
<hlm> rayne_, yes
<hlm> dayo,  yes
<dayo> hlm: how did u install it? apt-get? aptitude?
<mustangg1> Is there a way to map the super key -with- another key as a kb shortcut?
<rayne_> hlm, What is the name of the package and how did you install it?
<yoyoned> hlm: downladed and installed?
<hlm> I installed lubi from through firefox then double clicking because I thought I would need to reinstall ubuntu again
<dayo> hlm: lubi is a firefox plugin?
<rmrfslash> If I run an rsync cron job, and the contents of the directory  I'm backing up are somehow deleted, this will be mirrored on the opposing end correct?
<hlm> dayo, no, I am just describint how it got installed
<hlm> it installed like a normal package
<rmrfslash> basically, my mirror will be deleted.
<yoyoned>  !shortcuts|mustangg1
<ubottu> mustangg1: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hlm> its a .deb package
<slippyr4> hi all. i'd like to create a vpn connection, but the System/Preferences/Network Connections applet, VPN tab's Add button is greyed out. what am i missing?
<hlm> slippyr4, probably super user permission
<Jack_Sparrow> hlm Yes it is a deb, but is it from our supported repos
<yoyoned> hlm: use synaptic
<dayo> hlm: if it's an installed deb, then try: sudo dpkg -r lubi
<hlm> Jack_Sparrow, I am unsure, I got it from sourceforge, and its quite supportive to ubuntu
<slippyr4> hlm: how would I start the network connections applet with su ?
<hlm> yoyoned, I tried it through synaptics, its not in there
<yoyoned> !vpn|slippyr4
<ubottu> slippyr4: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hlm> slippyr4, I am just a troubleshooter not a ubuntu knowledge bank ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> hlm getting it from soundforge, is clearly not from supported repos
<yoyoned> hlm: if it's not in synaptic, then it's not installed
<hlm> sourceforge*
<slippyr4> ty yoyoned
<jken146> yoyoned, not necessarily
<talntid> Anyone here familiar with taking a wifi internet connection, and sharing it out through the ethernet port on laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mustangg1> yoyoned: I read the site (thanks!), but can't tell - does that replace or augment the standard gnome keyboard shortcuts applet?
<dayo> slippyr4: sudo network-admin
<talntid> I have googled it many times, and tried many tutorials, but it doesn't work. No errors, just -- doesn't work.
<hlm> dayo,  thankyou your method worked ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jken146> talntid, firestarter has a nice wizard that does this
<hlm> is there a way I can run .bin files?
<dayo> hlm: cool. u're welcome :-)
<talntid> excellent. downloading :)
<Gnea> hlm: depends on the .bin file
<jken146> hlm, make the file executable, then run it
<hlm> Gnea, how so?
<dayo> talntid: i found this yesterday, but haven't tried it myself, yet: http://blog.rot13.org/2008/12/create_ap_from_any_laptop_with_wifi_and_ethernet_card.html
<dougl> is the little thumbnail view of running process when mouse hovers over them on task bar a compiz thing?
<hlm> jken146, how?
<Gnea> hlm: well, it depends if it's a shell script or a binary file
<hlm> Gnea, probably shell script, but its hard to tell
<jken146> hlm, chmod +x
<Gnea> hlm: use the file command on it, like this:  file file.bin
<Jack_Sparrow> hlm How  to install a bin.. chmod +x file.bin ; sudo ./file.bin
<hlm> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you it worked, thank you to everyone else too!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<latitude> Anyone know where I can download wicd .deb? (cant install from apt) TY
<jken146> latitude, try getdeb.net
<ibuclaw> latitude, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ibuclaw> there is a section titled "Installing Wicd in Ubuntu"
<c0p3rn1c> for some reason my screen is flickering red while playing video's
<nomasteryoda> like ibuclaw said is the best way
<c0p3rn1c> is this some strange overlay problem ?
<c0p3rn1c> again :S
<istvan> as i do skype video how can i get my screen to show up as a video input?
<red-lichtie> istvan: A screen is never video input
<RuNNinBear> red-lichtie: 'touch screen'
<tharvey> I'm looking for either more fine-grained control over what media/readers/cards ubuntu automounts - perhaps even a way to temporarily stop then restart whatever is doing the automounting - ideas?
<guigui_> how know my config ?
<red-lichtie> RuNNinBear: thats not "video" input ;)
<istvan> red-lichtie: i am asking is there a way to send x thru video4linux or something
<RuNNinBear> red-lichtie: yeah got that, sry, my bad
<hlm> where are the default GDM themes located at?
<ibuclaw> guigui_, can you elaborate on your question? I'm not sure what you are specifically asking.
<red-lichtie> istvan: I've never heard of someone trying to braodcast their destop that way, so no idea
<red-lichtie> s/braodcast/broadcast/
<danub> ok, i read the grub docs but i cant figure this out
<danub> i set it to the right drive, but it wont load. it just says "starting" and hangs there indefinately
<Jack_Sparrow> danub How many hard drives
<danub> 4
<Jack_Sparrow> danub are you mixing ide and sata?
<danub> device.map shows hd1 as the windows one im trying to boot
<danub> yes Jack_Sparrow
<xnevermore> can someone tell me why update-manager is having me install and configure lilo (i currently use grub)
<xnevermore> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> danub mixing them can really mess with boot sequences
<danub> yeah, i didn't have a choice though
<danub> windows was installed on IDE controller and ubuntu decided to install itself on SATA controller
<Jack_Sparrow> danub how may os's
<danub> just 2
<person> xnevermore: Is it installing and configuring it as a bootloader or as a program to install it as a bootloader?
<danub> atm
<danub> i figure by the time im done figuring out this problem, ill be a grub expert and can load like 15 os's :P
<Jack_Sparrow> danub if you plan on doing multiple to play with a few, setup a /boot partition
<xnevermore> person: i don't understand the difference
<maximoos> hello all
<danub> well right now i just need ubuntu and windows xp
<coz_> interesting,, intrepid wouldnt install through normal live cd  but would install as OEM   any reason why this would occur?
<danub> the ubuntu loads fine, its the xp that is causing problems
<Jack_Sparrow> danub one sec, we can fix that
<danub> ok, that would be awesome
<person> xnevermore: By the way, I'm fairly new, so don't trust that I know what I'm on about, but I assume that update-manager installing the package will only modify your Linux system and not the bootloader itself (stored in the MBR or superbock of a disk partition, I think) or the configuration file that the bootloader itself uses... if you know what I mean
<danub> i see all the files on the drive still so it should be fine, its just not loading for some reason
<bluvio> #python
<person> But please don't sue if it turns out that you can't boot your computer anymore, or any other nasty thing happens, you know?
<Jack_Sparrow> danub sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst       (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<person> xnevermore, you with me now?
<Jack_Sparrow> danub or paste it manually into the pastebin website
<xnevermore> person: right. i'm just wondering why update-manager would think i need lilo. unless its switching the default bootloader to lilo? its asking me to update the kernel due to an abi bump, and along with those updates asking me to install lilo
<danub> http://pastebin.com/fb468c6b
<Jack_Sparrow> danub ty
<person> xnevermore: meh, I'd assume that it's just installing the Linux program LILO, as opposed to the actual bootloader program that takes control of your commputer before your OS does
<xnevermore> person: even so, why should i need that?
<person> Well, you're using Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> danub http://pastebin.com/d670db794         see the edit at the end
<xnevermore> person: yeah, but i've been using ubuntu for a year without needing lilo
<danub> why hd0,0?
<person> Maybe you don't need it, but perhaps they're giving it you anyway? I assume it;'s a small Linux program and Ubuntu tends to provide you with loads of stuff you might not need if I remember correctly. *cowers*
<danub> hd0 is the linux disk that doesn't contain windows
<Jack_Sparrow> danub If it isnt booting with it looking at the one drive, easy test to point it to the other drive.. assuming that is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> danub understood, but mixing drives can cause issues.. one sec,.. another edit
<overlord> How do I find out if my system is 64-bit or 32-bit ?
<danub> rightie oh then, ill give it a quick gohead
<danub> i have tried editing the grub on boot to point to hd[1-4],[0-5]. the only one that doesn't give an error is hd1,0, but that one just hangs at starting
<danub> maybe i will have better luck with hd0,[0-5]
<genii> Overand: sudo lshw -C system | grep width
<Jack_Sparrow> danub http://pastebin.com/d605d66e5
<genii> overlord: : sudo lshw -C system | grep width
<genii> Apologies for the misdirect
<Jack_Sparrow> danub grub hd1,0     gives you ubuntu correct
<overlord> genii: it give the output as "SCSI   "
<danub> hd0,0 is ubuntu i believe
<danub> http://pastebin.com/f1abf3058
<Jack_Sparrow> danub try my menu list and see where it finds windows
<danub> sda1 is ubuntu
<genii> overlord: The output should be either:  width: 32 bits     or:   width: 64 bits
<Jack_Sparrow> danub I am aware of how hard drives are numbered
<danub> sdb2 is the one that has my windows on it
<danub> so that *should* be hd1, right?
<alex_> why isn't ubuntu letting me log in as root?
<J-roen> Hi. I get the error "Input/output error" when using md5sum or cksum on 2GB+ files. Is this a known problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> danub I understand, but mixing ide and sata can mess with those numbers and orders.  You have a way that will let you find out
<danub> ohhh
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<genii> overlord: You can also usually tell on Intel if 32 or 64 by cpu name. Core2 is 64 for instance
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<overlord> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119349/
<danub> gotcha
<alex_> ubottu, from the switch user screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> Rhythmbox puts a nice icon up by the clock when running but will not continue running when you "x" out of it like amorak.. is there a way to make it do that?
<alex_> i type root, and my password
<Jack_Sparrow> danub add a fifth drive to your windows list
<Frantic> what's the recommended driver for atheros wifi cards?
<alex_> and it doesn't let me log in.
<danub> so basically, the controllers are messing up device map numbers and what is listed could very well be wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> alex_ that is not how you get root
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<overlord> genni:  I know my cpu is 64-bit, and so is my OS, but I just want to see it here
<genii> overlord: Paste result of raw:   sudo lshw
<danub> ok, ill add your edits and go from there, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> danub yes, which is why I made entries in   your menu for all the possibilities
<alex_> jack_sparrow, i was actually logged in as root because I did not create new accounts
<overlord> genii: It's the same
<alex_> and then I installed some software, created some account and now all my software is gone
<Jack_Sparrow> alex_ the first account is NOT root..
<alex_> first account as in, you restart ubuntu and get to desktop?
<alex_> fresh after install
<Scunizi> alex_: the first account as in when you did the installation.. that initial account
<genii> overlord: Thats extremely unusual.
<Jack_Sparrow> alex_ yes.. that user can use sudo or gksudo
<alex_> i went to the mange user accounts and the ONLY account that showed up was "root"
<overlord> genii: Actaully, initially the output says: "PCI (sysfs)" and then it changes to SCSI
<FactTech> Does anyone know the name of the text-based installer found on Ubuntu "alternate" install CDs? On LiveCDs, the installer is called "ubiquity", but I'm curious what the text-based installer's name is.
<Scunizi> alex_: for Jack_Sparrow 's benefit.. did you call the first user you were asked to name on install "root"??
<alex_> no Scunizi
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi good point
<alex_> or maybe i don't know
<danub> ok, brb, gonna try the edits
<alex_> it asked what my user name was and i typed alex
<Jack_Sparrow> danub good luck
<alex_> asked if i wanted to import some other user account named alex i said no
<captain_> Does anyone know the OpenMoko FreeRunner?
<hlm> where are the GDM themes kept?
<Scunizi> hlm: if you
<hlm> Scunizi, If I what?
<Scunizi> hlm: if you're trying to install a new one.. just drag the gz file to the theme holder.. at System>preferenced>appearance>theme
<ibuclaw> J-roen, are you running the checksums on a file that is on a CD/DVD?
<hlm> Scunizi, okay, thankyou
<Scunizi> hlm: sorry.. fat fingers hit the enter before I was finished :)
<valchers> hello, I have problem with ruby instalation, there is error msg, maybe some can help me - http://paste.org/5419
<hlm> Scunizi, it has happened to me more than once
<deea> hi all. I'm having a problem with compiz effects in ubuntu 8.10. I'm sure this problem is old, and overdiscussed, but I still don't know how to fix it. If I run metacity, problem gets solved, but effects are gone. using compiz effects are on but window decorations not
<hlm> Scunizi, there is no system>preferences>theme
<Daniel_G> i'm having some trouble with bind9, ive psoted the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072230 - does anyone have any ideas?
<LostChain> can anyone help me figure out what i need to do to install the cube interface
<IndyGunFreak> hlm: system/pref/appearance/theme tab
<Jack_Sparrow> LostChain do your windows wobble now
<illbeatu> so what's this default user 'ubuntu'
<LostChain> yes
<hlm> !pm>bm
<Scunizi> hlm: re-read my line.. you missed a step
<ubottu> bm, please see my private message
<hlm> Scunizi, I am sorry, I tent to do that :(
<jdo> going ok.
<hlm> !pm>bm
<Jack_Sparrow> LostChain Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Scunizi> hlm: the visual eqivelent of fat fingers  :)
<cheeseburger> anyone know how i can use... apt-get? synaptic? to download 1 deb and its DEPENDENCIES,  (NOT install) ? TYVM!!!
<illbeatu> Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu is managing users and groups? it says "login as user ubuntu in 10 seconds"
<illbeatu> and i never ever created a user 'ubuntu'
<Jack_Sparrow> cheeseburger yes, you can, please lose the caps..
<IndyGunFreak> cheeseburger: your'e just trying to download the dependencies, for a deb?
<skel> cheeseburger: apt-get -d ?
<LostChain> what package do i need to install for my cube interface to work
<illbeatu> god ubuntu is pretty retarded
<cheeseburger> IndyGunFreak: and the deb the dependencies are for. Sweet! Thank you all! Do you know where the packages will go? ^_^;;
<Frantic> anyone knows why I get "unknown symbol" errors when doing a modprobe ath9k?
<Jack_Sparrow> LostChain Did you read what I wrote
<Jack_Sparrow> LostChain Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<cheeseburger> Jack_Sparrow: sorry I've been trying for days LOL and I don't have internet at home so I gotta drive alll the way to the liibrary.. it sucks...
<DIFH-iceroot> cheeseburger: apt-get install paketname -d
<Frantic> errm i mean ath5k
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<LostChain> can i use synaptic to search for ccsm
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: which atheros device do you have?
<deea> no one can help me with my compiz problem?
<illbeatu> so no one knows Where this magical "ubuntu" account comes from ?
<illbeatu> that logs in after 10 seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> LostChain  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: I'm not sure what you mean, a laptop with a atheros wifi card
<Jack_Sparrow> lost ccsm is compixconfig
<illbeatu> what's a "live session user"
<LostChain> ok cool
<danub> none of them worked jack
<hlm> is it possible to set an account that has no password, but no privileges either
<Scunizi> illbeatu: that would be someone that is using a live cd
<LostChain> Jack_Sparrow: i used synaptic to install it, thanx
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: well there's a lot of different atheros chipsets, open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes(thats a lowercase L), hit enter, and see how it identifies your wireless device
<LostChain> i just for the life of me cant remember the name of the app
<Jack_Sparrow> illbeatu livecd uses ubuntu as user, or it could be set to automatically login in the login manager
<illbeatu> hrm. it never asked me to eject cd after restarting that's probably it
<danub> for hd0,0 i got the error invalid executable, for the others, it was unknown device or something
<illbeatu> bah
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: ar242x
<illbeatu> do i have to reinstall ubuntu over again?
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: you using 32bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> illbeatu not likely
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: yep
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: is ath5k not the way to go? :)
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: you don't need ath9k for that device... what are you trying to do to setup that device?
<Jack_Sparrow> danub sorry, cant help you further .. I need to run soon
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: it's ath5k actually :)
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.. Frantic are you using 8.10?.. and what are you doing trying to make it work?
<chaosrl> can anyone help me connecct to an ad-hoc network
<chaosrl> ?
<danub> ok, ill just reinstall the windows loader and go from there
<bengji> sorry if this is not the right place for this question,  I been looking and analyzing apps for backup of ubuntu server on remote location but didnt really find something good, does anybody know a good app for backing up Ubuntu servers to remote location
<cheeseburger> DIFH-iceroot: well i dont want to install the package. I just want apt-get to check what the dependencies are, and download it and all dependencies. I'm not on my computer. the deb is for my ubuntu at home
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: and installing it because ath_pci doesn't work with the 2.6.27 kernel (only 2.6.24), yep 8.10
<lesshaste> is there a ubuntu+nvidia channel?
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: how are you "installing" ath5k?..
<vigo> benji: bacula
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: and it does work w/ 2.6.27
<DIFH-iceroot> cheeseburger: man apt-get will tell you that -d only download the debs
<bengji> thnks vigo i'll take a look at that
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: installed a intrepid-backports package, googled it
<vigo> begji: also are others, HUB is home use, but bacula is what I think you are looking for
<cheeseburger> DIFH-iceroot:  oh thank god, because it said "The following packages will be REMOVED" ^^; Thanks much!
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: go to system/admin/hardware drivers
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: you mean to enable the default driver?
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: no, do you have 1 or two atheros options there
<Frantic> two, after installing the backports module, before only had 1
<Frantic> the 2nd is about the 5 thingy :)
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: right... are they both enabled?
<Frantic> nope, actually none are
<bengji> Vigo, i just read the features of bacula looks like this is what i need, thanks again VIGO
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: well, thats part of the problem.... enable "Support for 5xxxx series..."  then restart, leave "Support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards" disabled
<DIFH-iceroot> cheeseburger: hm dont know, never tried -d
<lesshaste> obviously not :)
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: ok, gonna try it :)
<Scunizi> How do I chown a directory and it's subdirectories and files to be owned by me?  I've sudo chown -R <user>:<user> <primaryDirectory> and it changed it but nothing inside it.
<burkmat> Scunizi, Are you sure it didn't change anything below...? -R is the right switch
<Thoku> chown -R <user>:<group> <directory>
<Scunizi> burkmat: yep.. the directory below the main is still shown with a lock and looking at the permissions it shows "Folder Access - Access files" Group= no folder access /  Others Folder Access None
<burkmat> Well... You can't chown something you're not authorized to chown? Try sudo?
<ibuclaw> Scunizi, is it a mounted directory ?
<judget_> I have been noticing that my USB connected drive seems to loose connectivity then re mount as another instance
<donald> what do i have to install so that if necessary i can remote into this computer over the internet, i was thinking of vnc server but im not sure which one i need to be able to see with vnc viewer and also have it start automatically
<Daniel_G> i'm having some trouble with bind9, ive psoted the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072230 - does anyone have any ideas?
<Scunizi> burkmat: it was done with sudo
<j0nr> evenin all
<j0nr> i am trying to set up vnc with xdmcp using xinetd and vnc4server... when testing 'vncviewer localhost:1' it asks me for my password but then says VNC server closed connection
<Scunizi> ibuclaw: it is a directory on my drive/desktop.. yes..
<j0nr> i used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5229232&postcount=458
<burkmat> Scunizi, Hm... Is this just some random folder on your hdd?
<donald> anyone?
<Scunizi> burkmat: see above
<chaosrl> can anyone help me in connecting to an ad-hoc network? network-manager is killing itself trying
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: did it work?
<judget_> is there any known issue with fuse or usb that coulc cause my external drive to loose connectivity then remount as another instance?
<burkmat> donald, Iirc, Ubuntu has vnc server by default, so just System -> prefs -> Remote Desktop and enable it, then forward port 5900?
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: sry not done yet, tried sth else too :)
<donald> ok thanks does anything have to be setup if no router is in place?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<Scunizi> burkmat: ibuclaw it was a file that was in my trash that I removed to the desktop to change the permissions so I could actually delete it without have to use gksudo nautilus
<deany> chmod
<deany> Scunizi, you need to chmod it
<burkmat> Scunizi, You want to delete it?
<IndyGunFreak> Frantic: well, the *right* way to do it, is to disable that driver, install the backport modules, restart, and it should work fine.. anything you did other than that, you should probably "un do"
<Scunizi> burkmat: yep
<burkmat> Scunizi, So just `sudo rm -rf` it?
<Frantic> IndyGunFreak: yep, working on that actually :)
<mustangg1> where do the actual key mappings live for things like XF86Tools or XF86Mail, as listed in keyboard shortcuts?
<chubbs4u> hi
<deany> Scunizi, oh i thought you wanted to own it and take off the "lock" icon..
<cheeseburger> Does anyone know where packages downloaded from apt-get go to? it's not in /etc/apt
<chubbs4u> does UBUNTU compatible with chubbs?
<burkmat> Scunizi, ...and as deany just said, chown probably did grant you ownership just that owner doesn't have rights to touch. good thinking deany, didn't even cross my mind :p
<Scunizi> burkmat: ah.. forgot about that... like deany mentioned.. it was an exercise in not just deleting it but also an exercise in changing permission correctly from terminal so I wouldn't have to rm -rf.. chmod I think did it.
<ibuclaw> cheeseburger, /var/cache/archives
<cheeseburger> ibuclaw:  i thought /var was just for logs. I discovered a  whole other world now :P thank you
<ibuclaw> cheeseburger, sorry, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Scunizi> burkmat: deany I chmod -R 777 <directory> and that did it after the previous chown.. Thanks for the help.
<vigo> Where is there an online primer for the /commands?
<ibuclaw> cheeseburger, no problem :)
<deany> np
<deany> 755 is more recommended as the "norm"
<jj193> Linux newb question:  while mounting any USB storage device on Ubuntu 8.04 i get this error: "cannot mount volume.    Invalid mountoption when attempting to mount the volume ..."
<hlm> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hlm> ubottu, thank you!
<ibuclaw> cheeseburger, this may be a good reference to you if you are still learning the Linux filesystem hierachy structure ;) http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you!
<hlm> ubottu, thanks
<yoyoned> vigo: like what?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hlm> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ScottG489> Is it possible to get conky to display information from a single process? Like say I want it to show a historical graph of Firefox's use of the network, CPU, and RAM
<Binman180> Im trying to install ubuntu on a 15" LCD but the monitor is displaying a message saying that it is out of range and i can only see half of the installer, i clicked text based installer
<cheeseburger> ibuclaw: I've been with Linux since 97, but I'm starting to become "Dumb" *cough* I'm not being silly, it's true ;P Oh I'll get back on track someday :P
<Binman180> Could you share some insite?
<chubbs4u> can i get chubbs fromUBUNTU?
<ibuclaw> cheeseburger, haha
<mustangg1> where does XF86Mail keyboard shortcut get defined as evolution? I would like to fix it to reflect my actual desktop.
<vigo> yoyoned: Like the basics of it, I get really confused and have a ton of backups , I figure an easy primer could help me and others.
<istvan> i can't seem to figure out how to use VLC to stream video to the network, any tutorials out there? i can't find any...
<RusBoy> hi guys how can i make /proc/net/route accessiable not only to root ?
<istvan> I can controll vlc with the network interface, but not see the video in my browser
<Scunizi> hlm: you can play with the bot in #ubuntu-bots
<istvan> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hlm> Scunizi, thanks for the info, this makes me extremely happy :-)
<mustangg1> !XF86Mail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XF86Mail
<yoyoned> vigo: I'm sorry I may have missed some earlier conversations.  What are you trying to do/learn
<jj193> Linux newb question:  while mounting any USB storage device on Ubuntu 8.04 i get this error: "cannot mount volume.    Invalid mountoption when attempting to mount the volume ..."
<Scunizi> jj193: is the usb stick formatted with NTFS?
<jj193> Yes
<jj193> But i have tried FAT32, same problems
<Scunizi> jj193: hum.. do you have anything important on it?
<jj193> and plugging into and out a window system, safely removing many times
<jj193> Not that i cant back up on a windows system
<Scunizi> jj193: also are you plugging it in directly to the usb port on the computer or through a hub?
<jj193> but im using it to transfer some files, directly into pc too
<benc> how do I create an interactive package that prompt a user for his mail and store it in  /etc/packagename.conf
<vigo> yoyoned: I wish to run two versions of Ubuntu, 1 on HDMaster, 1 on HDslave, 8,04 and 8.10 respectively, I need one to learn or relearn the commands and where I am messing up at.
<bangalibabu> hello everyone
<Scunizi> jj193: is it being plugged directly into a hub?
<mustangg1> so where does the system relate kb shortcut XF86Mail with evolution, just for eg...?
<jj193> directly onto PC
<burkmat> !hi | bangalibabu
<ubottu> bangalibabu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yoyoned> vigo: what is installed now
<hlm> where are the !usplash themes located at?
<jj193> no hub involved
<bangalibabu> thank you
<Scunizi> jj193: weird.. is this a fresh install of ubuntu? have you done the updates yet?
<jj193> ive done the updates
<jj193> it's an install this day though
<vigo> yoyoned: 8.04
<madhatter1> Hey everyone, Im running ubuntu server 8.10 and have an external HDD (NTFS) connected. The mount seems to work just fine, but sometimes it just says I cannot connect to the device.. Restarting then remounting the drive fixes it every time, but I dont want to have to reboot every time the drive has the issues. Is there a command to perhaps ntfs-3g services or a service that deals with talking to that drive? Thanks
<yoyoned> vigo: do you wnat to install 8.10 using an install cd
<Scunizi> jj193: open a terminal and type or cut and paste .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vigo> yoyoned: yes
<Jufis> any recommendations for shoutcast streaming (client)?
<hlm> where is the usplash folder located at?
<Scunizi> Jufis: streamtuner
<Jufis> Scunizi, thank you
<Scunizi> np
<RusBoy>  hi guys how can i make /proc/net/route accessiable not only to root ?
<hlm> !folders
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folders
<hlm> !folder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder
<hlm> !dir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dir
<hlm> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<FloodBot2> hlm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbrethen> looking for gtk# 2.12.7 for ubuntu 8.10
<hlm> FloodBot2, im sorry :(
<DIFH-iceroot> RusBoy: chmod, but why yu want do this?
<Scunizi> hlm: go to /join #ubuntu-bots and play there.. flooding isn't good here
<hlm> Scunizi, I am sorry :(
<jj193> Kk ive done all that
<hlm> where is the usplash folder?
<doctormo> Anyone ever done PXE boot ubuntu installs with preseeding?
<Jufis> Scunizi, any application to allow streaming? seems like streamtuner is only for listening
<gbrethen> where can I get gtk# 2.12.7 for ubuntu 8.10
<Scunizi> jj193: put my nick in the line when you answer so I can "see" it.. just type the first few characters and hit TAB for auto completion.. did the updates update anything?
<Fireblazer> Hey
<Fireblazer> I recently installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<Fireblazer> But KDE won't rin
<jj193> Scunizi, no
<yoyoned> vigo: install 8.10 onto the second drive.  during the installation, install grub on the root partition, not the MBR.  reboot into 8.04 and add a line to menu.lst like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/119369/
<Fireblazer> run*
<jj193> Scunizi, was alreaddy up to date
<burkmat> !enter | Fireblazer
<ubottu> Fireblazer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jockeo> I want to send an .avi file to a person, but the file is too large to be attached to an e-mail. What is the simplest way (simplest for the receiver) to "send" the file to him? Maybe there is a website where I can share it with password protection? The file is 20MB and it must be available for 5 days.
<vigo> yoyoned: Thank you
<mustangg1> !xmodmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap
<jj193> Scunizi, it's NTFS atm btw
<ibuclaw> Fireblazer, you select it as the default desktop in at your login screen?
<Fireblazer> No
<fearful> Anyone know where the debug logs are stored for Pidgin?
<Scunizi> jj193: sometimes that line catches things that update manager might miss .. so you have different usb sticks of different brands and none work?
<Fireblazer> I just set it as the current session
<RusBoy> <DIFH-iceroot> RusBoy: chmod, but why yu want do this?
<RusBoy> because i get this
<jj193> Scunizi, Yes - 3 different ones all don't work.
<RusBoy> err:iphlpapi:getNumWithOneHeader Unable to open '/proc/net/route' to count entries!
<jj193> Scunizi, all work on windows machine fine though
<Scunizi> jj193: brb.. phone
<Fireblazer> ibuclaw, I think the error is "ksmserver failed to start"
<jj193> Jockeo, set up a hotmail and use skydrive and give him the hotmail details
<Jockeo> jj193: Thanks, I'll look that up.
<Fireblazer> I gtg
<Fireblazer> Cya
<Fireblazer> I think I got it
<madhatter1> Hey everyone, Im running ubuntu server 8.10 and have an external HDD (NTFS) connected. The mount seems to work just fine, but sometimes it just says I cannot connect to the device.. Restarting then remounting the drive fixes it every time, but I dont want to have to reboot every time the drive has the issues. Is there a command to perhaps ntfs-3g services or a service that deals with talking to that drive?
<Scunizi> jj193: plug one of the sticks in and in a terminal type sudo fdisk -l then past the results to pastebin.com and give the link here.
<jj193> Scunizi, one secound - i think its started working now
<Scunizi> jj193: did it?
<jj193> Scunizi, my phone has but no my usb
<jj193> Scunizi, i'll do that still because it's best to get it sorted because it seems a little tempromental
<Scunizi> jj193: with the stick in the machine you can also type sudo mount -a and see if it comes alive
<Cheery> can I somehow use opencl on ubuntu?
<thecoolone191> anyone in here have the unfortunate experience trying to setup dual monitor with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Cheery> thecoolone191: me
<Cheery> or wait.. 04
<jj193> Scunizi,  mount -a didn't work.. I'll try the first thing - sudo fdisk..
<Cheery> thecoolone191: have done it only on 8.10
<thecoolone191> Cheery: doesnt matter. I tried to get it working on 7.10 but gave up in the end. And just upgraded to 8.04
<thecoolone191> Cheery: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6727120
<behnam> Bonsoir
<thecoolone191> Cheery: this has turn from being an interesting challenge to a frustrating problem
<behnam> ( ouups )
<behnam> Hello :)
<Gaming4JC> hey all. Here's a (I think) simple question. Can I install software via "sudo apt-get" from a CD? Basically I need the command line version of what synaptic does when I add the CD as a rep?
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: synaptic uses apt-get so.. yes :)
<^Cheeky> hi , i am using ubuntu 8.10, and i dunno if its the codecs, but when i used to stream music it used to be fine .. when i came to my computer today, i dont have any sound i stoped alsa-utils and started it back up again but i have no luck, i also made sure nothing was muted ;
<behnam> Honnestly, is Linux Mint lighter(?) / faster (?) than a basic Ubuntu 8.10 using Gnome ? :)
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: So what's the command to apt-get from a CD?
<Cheery> thecoolone191: woah. I've only did that with single graphics card
<RusBoy> guys who can help me with
<thecoolone191> Cheery: is that impossible ??
<RusBoy>  err:iphlpapi:getNumWithOneHeader Unable to open '/proc/net/route' to count entries!
<Gaming4JC> apt-get = online normally.
<RusBoy> ?
<Gnea> behnam: that's like asking if we prefer using windows instead of ubuntu ;)
<ibuclaw> Gaming4JC, if the cdrom is added as a source, then it will ask you to insert a CDROM
<Cheery> thecoolone191: I don't know
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: in the software sources you have to enable the cd option.. It's probably commented out.
<ibuclaw> if the CDROM source is the newest version
<jj193> Scunizi,  the link: http://pastebin.com/m2213d99a
<behnam> Gnea: I understand, I was just trying to find different opinions
<Cheery> thecoolone191: for all sense, it doesn't sound impossible, just.. probably very rare
<thecoolone191> Cheery: i have two seperate xorg.conf files that work for one graphics controller at a time. But when i try to move them into a single xorg.conf file thats when the problem begins
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I know how to do it via the GUI software sources. But not from terminal. :-/
 * Gaming4JC googles...
<Scunizi> jj193: ok.. the stick plugged  in .. is it formatted with fat?
<jj193> Yes
<ZeroA4> thecoolone191, i did an 4 monitor dual card setup on ubuntu once... using nvidia cards and nvidia-settings...
<thecoolone191> Cheery: i have almost 50+ Xor1ng files
<jj193> Scunizi, Yes
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: use gui to insure the cd is "active" as a source
<thecoolone191> ZeroA4: nVidia has better support than ATI :(
<ZeroA4> thecoolone191, your cards are ati ?
<thecoolone191> i have spent almost 5 "whole" days trying to make ubuntu to play nice
<Gnea> thecoolone191: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo ?
<Scunizi> jj193: ok.. now try this in terminal.. sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<pronto> hey! nvidia has new driver update :D
<thecoolone191> Gnea: i have already read that
<Gnea> thecoolone191: http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=dual+monitor ?
<thecoolone191> ZeroA4: i have an ATI controller and an onboard Intel controller
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: what is your graphics device?
<thecoolone191> Gnea: i have gone through them all... and followed all the instructions...
<belda> my 5+1 sound (soundlaster live) got screwed and plays just 2 channels and distorted
<deany> how can you install ubuntu (whatever version), on a netbook with 2gig HD
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: It is. Now I just need to do it from terminal. Because I am trying to install gnome on a fluxbox from the Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD :P
<Gnea> thecoolone191: I think the problem you have is that you're trying to mix an intel and an ati together
<deany> since, you cant select NOT to install everything you dont want
<ZeroA4> thecoolone191, nvidia cards have and special xinerama mode called twinview... i think ati has an similar thing by other name
<thecoolone191> ZeroA4: here is my post http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6727120
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: you mean enable it from terminal?
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: nvidia at home, ati at work
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: i meant the guy you were helpin, sorry
<thecoolone191> Gnea: i have created seperate Device/Screen/Monitor sections for both the Intel and ATI controllers in the xorg.conf file
<Kradziej> hihihi
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: oh, he's got an intel and an ati
<jj193> Scunizi, It works thankyou very much. Do i need to save thoose commands for future? if so is it just these: sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<thecoolone191> and my ATI isnt dual head :(
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: then youre right,t hats likely the issue, using two different graphics cads.
<Gnea> thecoolone191: and you've tried turning the computer off and on while both monitors are on?
<yoyoned> deany: use the server install and add what you need or use something made for netbooks
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: No I am running a modified Ubuntu with Xfce, hence I need gnome and I got Dial-Up. The only way to get it is from CD. but apt-get =online repos instead of my repo CD
<alex_> why does my flash player still not work. I downloaded the .deb package from adobe
<alex_> why does it not work?
<^Cheeky> anyone could give me some insight to the problem i have @ hand ?
<DIFH-iceroot> alex_: why not using apt-get?
<thecoolone191> Gnea: yeah. i ran in recovery mode and tried tweaking the xorg.conf file and run startx to test the two controller
<IndyGunFreak> alex_: did you restart firefox?
<cmv583> can anyone help . I have now window borders or minimize/maximize/exit buttons either and can't figure out why.
<yoyoned> Gaming4JC: use synaptic and add the cd as  a repo
<jj193> deany, get unetboot and install ubuntu to a usb and then boot from usb.
<thecoolone191> and they work fine when i use just one of them at a time
<alex_> that I did INdygunfreak
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: jj193 well.. just was sort of a hack to get it to work.. save them yes.. but the system should recognize the sticks are there and mount them automatically.. so the underlying problem is still there.. maybe after a reboot that won't happen anymore..
<alex_> i'm not THAT dumb
<deany> yoyoned, not for me, someone i know..   the netbook versions usually have a kiddie version of UI
<ZeroA4> thecoolone191, did you try RandR ?
<Gnea> thecoolone191: I think, at best, is that you can run 2 different X servers at the same time - one on each display, but not concurrently with one desktop shared between them.
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I want to 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' but have apt-get search my CD. Basically. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> alex_: you're a little to senstive, i didn't suggest you were dumb... good luck.
<ibuclaw> alex_, have you checked about:plugins in firefox ?
<alex_> i used the package manager
<negonicrac> test
<alex_> to install the 2 star program as well
<jj193> Scunizi,  thanks, your help is very much appreciated.
<thecoolone191> ZeroA4: tried it on 7.10 not today after the upgrade to 8.04 though
<ibuclaw> negonicrac, we are hearing you :)
<Gaming4JC> yoyoned: I would have done that but I don't have Synaptic Either, lol. It's Xfce.
<thecoolone191> Gnea: how can i do that?? and is that even possible ?
<negonicrac> yeah I was having problems with my password. thanks
<Gaming4JC> you know xubuntu
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: not sure you can do that off a live cd or not.. if you were using aptoncd you could.  aptoncd is a way to create a cd that will act like a repo for the files you put on it.
 * thecoolone191 google's "two X servers dual monitor"
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: if you
<IndyGunFreak> deany: ubuntu on a 2gig hard drive, thats a tight fit
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: if you're not hooked to the internet with that machine you could apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it should look at the cd by default anyway.. give it a try
<zash> IndyGunFreak: you can fit linux + x on ~50MB
<deany> yeah, i know..... it "HAD" a custom version by Asus
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: Ok I'll give it a shot.
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak: unless he does it like the usb install with the live cd and persistance
<yoyoned> Gaming4JC: check bottom of page http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html
<thecoolone191> Gnea: something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707238 ?
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: yeah, i'm not sure if a "normal" install, would fit on a 2gig drive
<Gnea> thecoolone191: of course it is! just take your xorg.conf and configure it for one card, then make an xorg2.conf and configure it for the other card, then just startx on tty1, and startx -init :1  or something like that, can't rmeember it exactly
<sandeep> May I delete all the .deb files in my share lib? to make some more space on my tiny harddrive?
<Gnea> er yeah, startx -- :1
<jj193> deany, Eee pc? if you want to put ubuntu there eeeubuntu which is made for eee pc
<hobofood_> hey guys, where can i go for tech support?
<Gnea> hobofood_: you're here
<ikonia> hobofood_: with what
<Gaming4JC> yoyoned: Thanks! This looks like just what I was looking for. I can define apt to search for a CD
<Scunizi> hobofood_: ask here.. if
<thecoolone191> Gnea: alrite. thanks for the suggestion. im off to try that out. see you in 10-20 mins ;)
<Scunizi> you want
<deany> yeah but those have the playskool interfaces
<gbrethen> where can I get the latest updates to mono for ubuntu 8.10?
<deany> its what she had on it...
<hobofood_> ikonia - x starts, the cursor changes to the fancy gnome waitcursor then nothing else happens
<hobofood_> so i guess gdm
<_VIM_> !latest | gbrethen
<ubottu> gbrethen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<deany> she got a guy to put xp on it,  now shes got 200mb free space
<IndyGunFreak> deany: itsnot that bad, but i like a normal ubuntu interface also.
<InDaLivingRoom> where can i increase the systems and mmmenu font sizes?
<yoyoned> Gaming4JC:  no
<jj193> deany, buy a card and put it in the slot
<yoyoned> Gaming4JC: np
<thecoolone191> ZeroA4, Cheery and Gnea: thanks for your feedback. Its good to finally hear some other thoughts besides the one running in my frustrated mind :)
<jj193> deany, a SDHC card and leave it as a permanent solution.
<gbrethen> ex: jaunty has libgtk2.0-cil 2.12.7 but intrepid has 2.12.1?
<Gnea> thecoolone191: no problem :)
<gbrethen> I need to get to 2.12.7
<gnuskool> InDaLivingRoom: system--->pref----->appearances---->font
<Tomanak> Hello UbuntuUsers
<InDaLivingRoom> gnuskool: err..somehow i dont see font sizes there...
<walter_> hello
<InDaLivingRoom> gnuskool: oh! now i do, thanks!
<walter_> i am in duesseldorf
<skel> walter_: hello
<gnuskool> InDaLivingRoom: :D
<DIFH-iceroot> walter_: kölle alaf :)
<walter_> alaf
<KeyboardSlave> hey
<jj193> deany,  do you want to put ubuntu onto it so that you have more space, or because you have ubuntu. If it's because you want more space you can get an 8 or 16gb SDHC card and leave it in the eeepc and they're fairly cheap (15 quid)
<guntbert> !de | walter_
<ubottu> walter_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<walter_> samstag abend
<mustangg1> so everyone with gnome uses evolution - or is there a way to change those default application settings for kb shortcuts ?
<walter_> hi man it is no problem just comprehendall
<satrix> hi to all
<satrix> please help
<guntbert> !ot | walter_
<ubottu> walter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnuskool> yo
<satrix> clamtk report a virus in /home/satrix/.mozilla/firefox/x8iqjg7h.default/Cache/16CF71B7d01
 * skel can't wait for gnome 2.26
<walter_> many linux people
<walter_> hi schmidt
<KeyboardSlave> Hey guys
<walter_> how are you
<skel> hello
<satrix>  clamtk report a virus in /home/satrix/.mozilla/firefox/x8iqjg7h.default/Cache/16CF71B7d01
<Guest44373> salut
<KeyboardSlave> good ty
<gnuskool> skel: whats 2.26 promising
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<satrix> how get ridd off this
<KeyboardSlave> quick question, whats a  bash command to view my running proccesses i tried ps -a but it dosnt seem to show the proccess i have running in gnome..
<sven_> hello all, what is good software in (k)ubuntu to work with php? Not local but on the server.... tx!!
<ikonia> KeyboardSlave: ps -ef
<ikonia> sven_: vi
<Daniel_G> i'm having some trouble with bind9, ive psoted the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072230 - does anyone have any ideas?
<KeyboardSlave> ty ikonia ^_^
<sven_> ikonia: what?
<KeyboardSlave> i was close lol should read the man better
<satrix> I delete manualy the file
<ikonia> sven_ vi
<walter_> difficult
<Royall> I have a folder in my Trash that just won't delete. I don't think I have the permissions for some reason. Is there some way to empty the Trash for a specific user using sudo/root?
<sven_> ikonia: what is vi?
<satrix> but every time when restart he s back as report virus in clamtk
<skel> gnuskool: openchange plugin for native exchange support
<ikonia> Daniel_G: use sudo before the start command
<skel> gnuskool: in evolution
<satrix>  clamtk report a virus in /home/satrix/.mozilla/firefox/x8iqjg7h.default/Cache/16CF71B7d01
<Daniel_G> ikonia: its a server, im running as root
<Guest44373> salut
<Guest44373> hello
<ikonia> Daniel_G: that's not an ubuntu server with the 2.6.26 kernel
<ikonia> Daniel_G: if it - you've re-compiled your own kernel
<satrix> nobody hel me?
<Royall> When I try through sudo nautilus, it puts me in root...
<satrix> nobody help me?
<hlm> I cant change my usplash theme from default, I attempt to change it in startupmanager or manually, and I get the same result :'( help plz!
<Daniel_G> ikonia: wadya mean, its not the server kernel
<Daniel_G> ?
<hlm> satrix, whats the problem?
<guntbert> !patience | satrix
<ikonia> Daniel_G: there is no 2.6.26-default kernel
<ubottu> satrix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<satrix> hi hlm please try
<ikonia> Daniel_G: ubuntu 8.04 is 2.6.24
<satrix>  clamtk report a virus in /home/satrix/.mozilla/firefox/x8iqjg7h.default/Cache/16CF71B7d01
<Daniel_G> ikonia: aye i figured it might be the result of the person who set it up, i'll look into that further then
<ikonia> satrix: saying it over and over every 15 seconds won't get you attention
<hlm> satrix, stay away from bad sites!
<satrix> I got mistake and download some script
<Royall> satrix: It looks like some bug with firefox, I'd ignore it.
<ikonia> Daniel_G: just use the ubuntu default kernel
<ikonia> Royall: what ?
<ikonia> Royall: how can you say that
<Tomanak> ubottu danke für den tipp, thank you for the german channels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hlm> noth, its a stored infected site
<ikonia> Royall: antivirus is reporting a virus and you say it's a firefox bug ?
<luffy> yos
<Royall> ikonia: It's in the .mozilla/firefox directoy?
<ikonia> Royall: cache
<hlm> satrix, open firefox and press ctrl+shift+del
<ikonia> Royall: as in cache for the browser
<Royall> directory*
<satrix> this is copy paste of clamtk virus report
<satrix>  clamtk report a virus in /home/satrix/.mozilla/firefox/x8iqjg7h.default/Cache/16CF71B7d01
<Royall> Well my bad
<pronto> o.o
<ikonia> satrix: you've said MANY times now
<satrix> I delete manualy
<satrix> but every time I rstart he back
<ikonia> satrix: ok
<Guest> ok, im booting from the recovery disk and i dont especially want to lose my files and such, do i go ahead and say yes to reformet teh hrd rive or not?
<satrix> yes royal its in thath dir
<ikonia> satrix: delete the cache directory, check the virus scan log to see what virus it's reporting
<satrix> ikonia
<satrix> I download some script
<ikonia> satrix: yes, you said
<ikonia> satrix: look at what the virus scanner is reporting it as so we can work out how to fix it
<satrix> I know 2 days I try fix thath
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest: format = losing the data on that hdd
<KeyboardSlave> lol anyone know if its posible to recover files from a a Harddrive that was once NTFS but the partition table deleated and its not ext3 ...... the files wouldnt of been written over yet.....
<Guest> well crap
<ikonia> Guest: ?
<dragon_> ubottu: enter | satrix
<ubottu> satrix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cpudan80> ikonia: your solution earlier (USB key gives mount permissions error) worked
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ooh really
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I guess it was the fstab entry not having the user option causing the issue
<Guest> i was hoping to not lose my pictures but obviously that isnt going to work
<satrix> problem is because I know is very bad script
<Barre> I got a problem with virt-manager and the --show-domain-console switch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/119385/  anyone have a clue on why I get the KeyError?
<satrix> ikonia you there
<mustangg1> Guest: there are surely those here who could explain how to dd an image of the drive to a "safe" location..
<gianni> ciao
<Guest> in order to get the laptop working im just going ot have to boot from the CD and cry about deleted pictures an documents later, arent I?
<satrix> I delete cache in mozilla and he back again after restart
<ibuclaw> Guest can you cancel the installation ?
<Guest> yes
<gianni> hi axon
<Cpudan80> ikonia: yeah I dunno, weird ...
<Guest> ibuclaw: i need ot cnacel dont I?
<satrix> clamtk say is possible email virus and delete manualy
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I do understand it, I'm just surprised that was the sole issue
<red-lichtie> Guest: Do you have another drive (eg USB) that you can dd to ?
<ibuclaw> Guest that would be preferable if you don't want to loose data
<dragon_> Guest: cancel the recovery and use a LiveCD to boot and then copy your files somewhere else before you continue
<KeyboardSlave> how do i get the user list up on xchat -_- , i tried under view and under window. -_-
<satrix> Found 1 possible virus (3542 files scanned).
<satrix> /home/satrix/.mozilla/firefox/x8iqjg7h.default/Cache/16CF71B7d01
<Guest> Windows crashed which is why im trying to recover it
<Cpudan80> ikonia: I did change some permissions in the policy thing a while back
<ikonia> satrix: STOP saying it over and over
<ikonia> satrix: we say ou the first 10 times
<root> 哈哈
<Cpudan80> ikonia: I gave my username rights to mount/unmount devices
<Guest11874> 有没人？
<Cpudan80> ikonia: but that didnt work before .... not sure why it would suddenly work now
<mneptok> !hi
<ikonia> Cpudan80: that shouldn't be a problem, but I suppouse it could be
<KeyboardSlave> how do i get the user list up on xchat -_- , i tried under view and under window. -_- ?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest11874> hi
<KeyboardSlave> hey :P
<satrix> ikonia:you tell me a copy report of clamtk?
<red-lichtie> Guest: You are using an Ubuntu LiveCD to try and save data on a windows partition ?
<Guest11874> ?????????????????????????????//
<Cpudan80> !jp Guest11874
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp Guest11874
<ibuclaw> hello Guest11874
<cbutle1> guest: I have used the live CD for data recovery - it's pretty easy. Just have an external drivew and/or thumb drive to move the files to - are you familiar with how to mount a drive?
<Cpudan80> !jp | Guest11874
<ubottu> Guest11874: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Guest> red-lichtie: yes, but windows crashed
<Cpudan80> !cn | Guest11874
<ubottu> Guest11874: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<guntbert> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<red-lichtie> Guest: Can you mount the windows partition ?
<ibuclaw> Guest, can you mount the filesystem ?
<ibuclaw> what red-lichtie said :)
<Guest> i have no idea how to do that
<red-lichtie> Guest: Have any linux knowledge ?
<mamad> bonsoir a tous
<ibuclaw> Guest, if you cancel the installation for now, then go into 'Places -> Computer'
<Guest> Windows CRASHED i cant do anything
<Guest> thats why im trying to fix it
<dragon_> Guest: do you have Ubuntu on your machine?
<Guest> no
<aGe> Hey guys. i need help.
<dragon_> Guest: do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<adaptr> aGe: don't tell us, we'll beat it out of you
<Guest> yes.
<dragon_> !ask | aGe
<ubottu> aGe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dusty_> Hey guys, when creating an ssh tunnel using the -R it always binds the port to the loopback interface, how do i specify or tell it to bind to the external ip so i can actually access it outside of the box from another box ?
<damaltor> hey everybody. is there a chance to get a nvidia geforce 4 tu run with kde4 in ubuntu 8.10?
<aGe> i have playonlinus and wire. and i install it and  it keep on crashing
<dragon_> Guest: use that LiveCD to boot into Ubuntu, then copy the data to a safe location, and then go ahead and clean the harddisk
<exon> question : those day's  when i still worked on windhoze there was a program called  windhoze messenger that give the posibility to show other people your desktop and they could and they also could move your pointer etc ...a help funtion.  Is there somthing in Linux -Ubuntu world that makes this posible between 2 linux systems without having a terminal server running
<ibuclaw> playonlinux and wine ...
<ibuclaw> aGe, what application keeps crashing ?
<aGe> !ask|adaptr  =o
<ubottu> adaptr  =o: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aGe> !ask | ibuclaw Steam
<ubottu> ibuclaw Steam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest> ive never used ubuntu and im not going to install it until i know and im sure that it wont mess it up
<dragon_> !botabuse | aGe
<ubottu> aGe: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SmokeyD> aGe: cut that out please
<adaptr> Guest: that's an unfortunate attitude, since you learn most by trying and failing
<exon> is there somthing like help from distance . a virtual desktop help funtion like in windows messenger function?
<fearful> adaptr very true:p
<damaltor> hey everybody. is there a chance to get a nvidia geforce 4 tu run with kde4 in ubuntu 8.10?
<redvamp128> Guest: why not just try it live first -- boot and choose the option of no changes.
<ibuclaw> Guest, you should be able to mount the filesystem in Ubuntu, then backup all data to an external drive
<kantor> hi
<dragon_> Guest: LiveCD is for demo purposes, it makes no changes to your machine
<Guest> i had help last night and i was supposed to be getting help from him today,
<fearful> guest well we can help you..
<kantor> I have a big request: could somebody test a program for me ? because I fixed a but and I would like to see if it work on other system too . .
<killerboy> hello
<dragon_> Guest: I'm wondering what brings you to this room..
<vigo> yoyoned: Thank you again, other HD has bad sectors, I will find a workaround.
<_dbd_l12> exon: system->preferences->remote desktop should do the trick. You can connect with any vnc client iirc. There's also a terminal server client (to connect to windows boxes) in the internet menu iirc
<GnomeKing> How can I convert a .mid to a .wav? It plays perfectly in totem and nautilus
<GnomeKing> it doesn't sound as good through timidity and fluidsynth gets the instruments wrong ;)
<_dbd_l12> exon: or sudo apt-get install gnome-rdp
<dragon_> GnomeKing: record the wav when it's being played in totem
<dragon_> :P
<GnomeKing> dragon_, yes, wonderful... how?
<syockit> GnomeKing, dragon: hush don't do that
<jj_galvez> I
<aGe> Does anyone use playonlinux or wine. i am having problems with steam. when i load steam up it go fine and than it crashes is anyone have this type of problem if you did how did you egt over it
<syockit> GnomeKing: use either fluidsynth stuff or timidity
<adaptr> I got over it
<adaptr> I just stopped playing
<guntbert> !ot | kantor
<ubottu> kantor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<genii> aGe: Issues with WINE they may be better equipped to assist with in the channel #winehq
<jj_galvez> I'm mounting a directory using sshfs and starting yesturday I can't upload files to the folder any longer, it says 0 bytes available on a drive I know has room, any ideas?
<GnomeKing> syockit, any clue how to make them sound the same as totem/nautilus then? cuz I dun get why the instruments are screwed up (they are using the wrong instruments but seem to be using the right sound font)
<javier> hello i've got a problem i just made a fresh install of intrepid, but it doesn't seem to recognize the video card... the board is an asrock k7s41gx and the video card is an nvidia geforce 5500
<josema> alguno que me heche una mano con el USB movistar
<aGe> Thanks genii
<genii> !es | josema
<ubottu> josema: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dalis> ciao
<dalis> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<syockit> GnomeKing: hmm, i dunno what backend totem or nautilus uses
<syockit> wait, nautilus uses totem
<vigo> aGe: did you look at this? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554
<simon__> hello everyone
<GnomeKing> that would explain why they both sound the same ;)
<simon__> hi guys, im new to ubuntu, just got xubuntu
<wasabi> i am having a seriously hard time trying to figure out how to get a cpu/system temp display thing up. lmsensors seems silly.
<wasabi> with this manual text based module configuration
<syockit> GnomeKing: what did you use to make it sound worse?
<fearful> simon_: Hello
<dragon_> syockit: i guess he used the default settings..
<fearful> simon_: How can we help you today?
<orgy`> hi, how can i delete everything thats related to themes under gnome?
<GnomeKing> syockit, playing with fluidsynth (with -i <font> <file>) has the wrong instruments... but playing it through rosegarden with fluidsynth set up as an alsa device thingy has the right instruments (so its not necessarily fluidsynth?) and totem works without any changes at all
<syockit> dragon_: but he says it sounds fine on totem
<orgy`> seems like ive screwed anything, cause buttons dont change, when i change themes
<syockit> GnomeKing: probably those apps have their own default settings i.e. they load different sf2 files
<dragon_> syockit: then it could be fluidsynth's default
<GnomeKing> well I set fluidsynth to use the same sf2 for command line and alsa device; so it should be the same in rosegarden to out of it...
<dragon_> yeah
<Mjook> is there a desktop applet or something where I can view the current currency rate of two currencies?
<minivitale_> hi all, long time ubuntu user, first time irc er
<GnomeKing> and totem appears to be using the same sf2 just by listening to it (I dun think there are others; and it was one I instlaled through apt, so its very plausible)
<syockit> GnomeKing: prettymuch that's it
<guntbert> minivitale_: what is your question?
<javier> hello i've got a problem i just made a fresh install of intrepid, but it doesn't seem to recognize the video card... the board is an asrock k7s41gx and the video card is an nvidia geforce 5500
<javier> hello i've got a problem i just made a fresh install of intrepid, but it doesn't seem to recognize the video card... the board is an asrock k7s41gx and the video card is an nvidia geforce 5500
<syockit> totem uses either xine or gstreamer, now which one depends on libfluidsynth...
<minivitale_> guntbert: you know the mp3 preview on a mouse-hover?
<GnomeKing> hmmm - I'll try playing it with xine, didn't even think of that
<minivitale_> guntbert: is there anythign similar for video?
<co0lingFir3> hello, is there a keyboard layout for dead circumflex (but without dead acute)?
<guntbert> minivitale_: no, I don't know - you should put your question to the channel
<guntbert> !ask > minivitale_
<ubottu> minivitale_, please see my private message
<dragon_> javier: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<_dbd_l12> GnomeKing: i'd read upon this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Three_Steps_to_MIDI_on_Linux and give timidity++ a try (with better soundpatches)
<GnomeKing> syockit, sounds like its probably gstreamer - xine doesn't know midi ;)
<GnomeKing> Thanks _dbd_l12
<syockit> GnomeKing: I'm getting a midi to try out too. shostakovich - leningrad
<pluma> I want to change my user account's locale (LC_*=en_GB, but LC_CTYPE and some others to de_DE). How do I do that in Intrepid (what files do I have to edit)? Exporting the envs in .bashrc doesn't seem to do anything for GNOME.
<elvedin> If I resize my NTFS partitions and then go into the Ubuntu installer, will the unallocated space show up as "unusable" if I already have 4 primary partitions?
<syockit> oooo had to install codec
<GnomeKing> ah, _dbd_l12, that just tells ya how to set up timidity, which I've already got ;) it doesn't seem to be recognising the different instruments in the same way as fluidsynth command line gets it wrong (but fluidsynth alsa gets it right through rosegarden! very very odd)
<EddieRingle> Can anyone help me figure out why I can't see any networks in Network Manager, nor can I connect to them manually?
<tk3> where can I find the alpine 2.0 package? I seem to have two different 8.04 machines, one with v1.0 of alpine and one with v2.0 - no obvious reason for this...
<mustangg1> how might I change what application the XF86xxx kb shortcuts refer to? Is there a single file, or are they actual symlinks or... ??
<guntbert> elvedin: probably, as you can have only up to 4 primary partitions
<jj_galvez> when I mount a folder with sshfs and check folder properties it states 0 bytes free, I know this is wrong how can I get around this?
<Mjook> wow is there really no currency monitor for linux? I've looked everywhere
<_dbd_l12> pluma: maybe dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<syockit> GnomeKing: apparently, I was wrong: gstreamer uses libwildmidi
<elvedin> OK, that makes sense
<elvedin> I was wondering if my partition tools sucked or something
<GnomeKing> humz - never heard of it! But I'm guessing there isn't a simple way of getting that to export to wav ;)
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: this is normal behaviour ;-) it's probably in the sshfs faq somewhere
<killerboy> how can i configure my printer with with PJL?
<pluma> _dbd_l12: That doesn't seem to do ANYTHING. I need something that lets me set the envs individually.
<_dbd_l12> pluma: sorry, no experience as how to do exactly that...
<pluma> I think update-locale might be the answer. I'll try that now.
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: but then when I try to move a file into the folder I get an error saying that the file can not be copies because there is no room
<ymo> How do I get a bug report triaged? The bug breaks installation of Intrepid and Jaunty Alpha-4 on Cyrix CPU.
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: I don't remember getting this error before, and now I cannot upload a file to that folder
<EddieRingle> I cannot see networks in the Network Manager dropdown nor can I connect manually. Main card is BCM4306, Cisco 340 PCMCIA card does not work either
<cotui> sevidor de mac
<redvamp128> !bugs | ymo:
<ubottu> ymo:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: very strange, normally sshfs would state "1000Gb" (1Tb free) incorrectly, as "the SFTP protocol doesn't have a statfs operation this is currently not possible to display proper usage on remote partition"
<syockit> GnomeKing: there's a method of using gst-launch
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: are you sure there is space left on the remote partition ?
<ymo> I have - #329000
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: yes I am sure, the drive has about 30GB of free space left
<GnomeKing> ok, I'll look at that syockit - thanks
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: hmm, this link (http://fritzthomas.com/open-source/linux/343-no-space-left-on-device-error-with-sshfs-how-to-fix-it/) suggests this could be a bug that was introduced recently
<cotui> for de macx
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: interesting I'll give that a try and see if it works
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: you could download the deb for your architecture and then install it with sudo dpkg -i filename_xxx.deb
<cotui> foro de mac
<Rawul> hey hey  :]
<Rawul> I have a DNS issue.. maybe someone could help?
<syockit> GnomeKing: right now I'm doing this to convert: filesrc location=Leningrd.mid ! decodebin ! audioconvert ! vorbisenc ! oggmux ! filesink location=Ninel.ogg
<Rawul> Basically, i'm not getting the name servers from my dhcp - not a big issue, i'll just set them manually...
<syockit> GnomeKing: dunno if it works or not yet
<Rawul> so i edited resolv.conf
<syockit> GnomeKing: sorry command mistake
<Rawul> but how do i.. erm... 'active' it?
<syockit> GnomeKing: gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=Leningrd.mid ! decodebin ! audioconvert ! vorbisenc ! oggmux ! filesink location=Ninel.ogg
<GnomeKing> blimey - that's complicated ;)
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: doing it now, I wonder if I need the same version of sshfs on both machines?
<GnomeKing> ok
<GnomeKing> ok - that's working for playback
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: probably not, as the remote end only needs ssh-server
<GnomeKing> so in theory I can save it as an ogg no problem
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: testing it now
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: you'd only need fuse and sshfs on the connecting end
<mustangg1> can I get a hint, please.. how do I change "XF86xx" kb shortcuts to refer to apps of _my_ choice?
<syockit> GnomeKing: yay it plays like a charm!
<syockit> GnomeKing: sure took long enough
<GnomeKing> wonderful - thanks syockit :) *copies and pastes the command for safe keeping*
<GnomeKing> well - I'm going to use that a *LOT* (creating a set of rehearsal files for my operatic group)
<Rawul> syockit: could you help me out?
<hlm> Rawul, ask your question
<Rawul> sorry, heh, you just helped someone and i've jumped in -_-;
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: Wow that worked! thanks, and now its even reporting the correct size of the drive
<GnomeKing> Rawul, what doesn't work?
<Rawul> Basically, i'm not getting the name servers from my dhcp - not a big issue, i'll just set them manually...
<Rawul> so i edited resolv.conf
<MTecknology> so... my backup server can't connect to localhost with ssh even though other servers connect to it just fine - any ideas how to make it work?
<Rawul> but how do i.. erm... 'active' it?
<GnomeKing> if you type nslookup and just "g" does it use the name server?
<hlm> Rawul, it should be automatic after saving
<javier1> hi,  I have an onboard video that does not want to disable in the bios, How can I get it to use the Agp that I have installed?
<GnomeKing> Rawul, if not, then look at your /etc/host.conf (that can disable resolv.conf)
<Rawul> i did 'nslookup'
<Rawul> then >g
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: well that's better ;-) then the "1000 gb"- free space-bug was probably arlready fixed in sshfs a while ago
<Rawul> ah, okay
<cotui> mac serve
<GnomeKing> Rawul, possibly pastebin both the response from nslookup and your host.conf file
<Rawul> apparently no servr could be reached with nslookup
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: I'll say!
<yoyoned1> Rawul: changes to resolve.conf are artomatic, but that tile just points you to a name server.  If you want to manually resolve hostnames to IP adress, use /etc/hosts
<GnomeKing> and pastebin your resolv.conf then
<letalis> javier1: are there options in the bios to disable it or no? if not it may detect the agp card automatically without a bios change and all youll need to do is move the monitor cable to the card.
<dorian> hi
<zzzzzabelha> hey people, how to install the ATI driver corretly?
<Rawul> hm
<javier1> letalis; yes it does, it just asks me which one is the main card.. but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it
<Rawul> nothing in host.conf or hosts
<letalis> what kind of card is it?
<ericvw> is anyone having trouble with ubuntu server 8.04 with a slow apt-get update?
<yoyoned1> Rawul: I misread your post.  can you pastebin your resolve.conf
<Rawul> my resolv.conf has one line - nameserver 194.168.4.100
<ibuclaw> ericvw, what country do you live in and where are you getting the sources from ?
<GnomeKing> /etc/host.conf is totally  empty? that could be your problem then... it should have "order hosts,bind"... which is the default on ubuntu - any clue why it changed? (although my host.conf says that order is only used by old versions of the C lib)
<Rawul> oh, sorry
<Rawul> empty of clues i should have said
<ericvw> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ericvw> live in the US
<Mjook> I installed gdesklets but I cant find it in my menu
<GnomeKing> *grin*
<_dbd_l12> Rawul: do the nameservers come up after you issue a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ? If not, try "sudo dhclient" and see if that brings them up
<Rawul> it has two lines - order hosts, bind ; multi on
<ibuclaw> ericvw, which state?
<ericvw> michigan
<mortaurat> is there someone who can tell me how to delete pigdin whith synaptik package manager
<kaimerra> Does anyone know how to setup evolution to read MIME digests properly?
<GnomeKing> Rawul, any reason yer doing this manually rather than using networkmanager?
<Berto> Hi - My PC is 2 years old and Ubuntu doesn't run like it used to.  Is there a new doc/app on tweaking everything?  Like getting rid of startup apps I don't need...
<Rawul> maybe these nameservers don't exist...
<ericvw> ibuclaw: also archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to work any better either
<GnomeKing> mortaurat, dunno about synaptic, but you can do "sudo apt-get purge pidgin"
<notwist> tip: use openDNS :)
<zzzzzabelha> hey people, how to install the ATI driver corretly?
<Milligan> Ubuntu 8.10. Two monitors, with Xinerama. Now and then, the mousebuttons will stop working, and I can't click anything. Really annoying. They keyboard works fine, and the system works fine .. and I can move the mouse .. I just can't click anything. Google suggested I could fix it by flipping desktops, but that was a no go. Anyone know of afix ?
<th__> http://ugly.blerp.org/~karvonen/makeeta/mummo_kanasensa_niitylle_ajoi.jpg
<GnomeKing> syockit, how do you know which plugins to install?
<_dbd_l12> zzzzzabelha: http://tinyurl.com/bdyet8
<Rawul> i  ran dhclient and i don't have networking in /init.d/
<syockit> GnomeKing: totem installed for me. btw, timidity sounds much better!
<Rawul> that is the single most disturbing thing i've ever seen
<Rawul> thank you
<syockit> GnomeKing: totem installed the gstreamer bad plugins
<jtaji> !ops | th__
<ubottu> th__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ibuclaw> ericvw, you could try using a mirror that is closer to home: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<GnomeKing> ok thanks
<ericvw> ibuclaw: thanks!
<GnomeKing> and timidity sounds worse for me ;) I think the instrument changes have been encoded in the midi in a dodgy way... so its using the original instruments even though I've changed it
<enovativ> i want to use gparted to re-format one of my external hard drive....
<wemdowemd> Sorry if I missed anything you said to me, Qemu crashed and wouldn't give me my cursor back
<zzzzzabelha> hey people, how to install the ATI driver corretly? ???
<enovativ> but i want it to be seen not only by linux box but my windows box also
<enovativ> i formatted first as fat32
<belda> hi, suddenly there is no sound in alsa
<enovativ> linux see it..but windows does not
<enovativ> should i format it as fat16 ?
<Scunizi> enovativ: you can format it with ext3 and then in windows you'll have to load the ext3 driver
<Voltron> Why doesn't Ubuntu use more professional sounding names? Hardy Heron, Jaunty Jackelope, those don't sound like anything that the IT guys at work would ever be able to get approved for install corporation wide.
<syockit> GnomeKing: i'm still looking for way to play it using fluid gm soundfont
<ericvw> Voltron: you could just say 8.04 or 8.10, no?
<Scunizi> Voltron: those are development names .. after they are released they are know as their number
<Lasivian> every time I reboot I have to recompile my madwifi driver, any idea why?
<enovativ> Scunizi: thanks
<enovativ> where can i get ext3 driver
<ikonia> jtaji: what's the problem ?
<belda> need someone who understands sound configuration in ubuntu
<Scunizi> enovativ: sure.. weird that windows couldn't see the fat32 format.. should have..
<Voltron> When you click on "About Ubuntu" though, you get this: Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04
<Voltron>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<Voltron> 				
<_dbd_l12> enovativ: no - format it as ext2 and us this: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<GnomeKing> syockit, well if I set up fluidsynth with the gm sound font, and play back through rosegarden that works perfectly  (fluidsynth -m alsa_seq /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2)
<Voltron> weird, it wasn't supposed to be on multiple lines...
<ikonia> jtaji: what's the problem ?
<GnomeKing> syockit, but I couldn't get that to play to a file! :)
<jj_galvez> _dbd_l12: thanks again for hte help that worked like a charm
<_dbd_l12> jj_galvez: np
<cotui> gnomero :  no me deja borrar la particion   con el gparted   esta en sistema de archivo linux-swap ?
<ubuntu_> can you run wine on usb xubununtu?
<enovativ> _dbd_l12: can you give me that link again
<Lasivian> what is the latest kernel for 8.10?
<_dbd_l12> enovativ: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<ikonia> jtaji why did you call th eops ?
<ikonia> the ops
<enovativ> _dbd_l12: thanks
<Voltron> Has anyone ever brought up using JUST the version numbers for identification? Or having different versions like home, pro, enterprise, etc?
<syockit> GnomeKing: I currently have it playing with this: fluidsynth Leningrd.mid load /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2
<ikonia> Voltron: the verions are just numbers, the nicknames are just fun
<GnomeKing> syockit, that isn't respecting the instrumnets I've set up :/
<enovativ> _dbd_l12: i am curious..why is it that when the external drive is fresh out the box. both the linux and windows boxes can see it ?
<ikonia> enovativ: why wouldn't they be able to ?
<enovativ> ikonia: huh ?
<Lasivian> why would I lose my wifi driver after rebooting?
<Berto> My number pad works in the console, but not in gnome.  any ideas on that?  I've configured the right keyboard
<Berto> this also used to not happen
<Lasivian> it works fine after I rebuild it, but if I reboot it looses it
<javier> hello i've install an agp video card.. after installing the nividia drivers.. here is what appears... You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<GnomeKing> syockit, playing it like that is the "broken" approach, it uses the right instruments played through gstreamer.  I've got an ogg going through gstreamer now, so that's good enough for me :)
<enovativ> ikonia: what i am trying to figure out is when you first use the external drive...both the linux box, and the windows box both can see the drive
<syockit> GnomeKing: maybe it has different mappings? anyways, gstreamer's wildmidi and timidity each use their own patch files
<enovativ> but not that i use gparted to reformat the drive
<GnomeKing> syockit, just to see what I mean, do you want the midi/ogg/mp3?
<_dbd_l12> enovativ: hard to answer, if it's a recent drive it's probably formatted ntfs (or fat32). Is this an usb-drive, nas-drive, etc... ?
<enovativ> _dbd_l12: usb drive
<syockit> GnomeKing: great gadzooks, it sounds worse with the soundfont!!
<enovativ> _dbd_l12: 250 gb
<GnomeKing> lolol
<syockit> GnomeKing: please do!
<syockit> GnomeKing: uh, I mean yes
<GnomeKing> 2 secs - uploading
<_dbd_l12> enovativ: well if you didn't change the formatting and windows can't read it but linux can --> that's odd. Probably some windows driver issue then.
<jtaji> ikonia: sorry for delay, he/she pasted a nasty link
<enovativ> _dbd_l12:probably so....that is why i hate windows i swear
<gump> #kukilinux
<syockit> GnomeKing: ah if only I remember howto dcc... I forgot how to use them
<ikonia> jtaji: I just saw it, thank you
<enovativ> does any think that the LPI certification is a good certification to have ?
<ikonia> gump: ?
<ikonia> enovativ: nope, and it's offtopic
<GnomeKing> syockit, its ok - I'm putting it on my website ;)
<GnomeKing> syockit, not even sure if I can dcc from behind my firewall...
<gump> ikonia: sorry lagy computer tried to join a channel
<InDaLivingRoom> whats the name of the ati version of nvidia-settings?
<ikonia> gump: no problem
<enovativ> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> enovativ: no problem
<Lasivian> ok, ifconfig and route show I have no gateway
<Dada_> Hi there. I just installed a base system while my laptop was not hooked up to the network. How do I make the system recognise and configure the network through DHCP in command line?
<skel> Dada_: manually, dhclient  or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Cpudan80> Dada_: sudo dhclient
<Dada_> Like, right now I only have loopback as interface, the interface I want is a cardbus
<Dada_> thanks, I'll try this
<[VGN]Starlock> whats the command for checking the harddrive for errors ?
<GnomeKing> [VGN]Starlock, fsck
<[VGN]Starlock> thanks
<Scunizi> How do I unlock a pdf for printing that was made on a win machine?
<billybigrigger> Dada_, would have been a smart idea to connect the cardbus at install, i always have all of my periphs connected at install, saves hassle of configuring it later
<enovativ> _dbd_l12: now i see something odd. i am using gparted, and it sees the external drive but it will not let me format the drive as NTFS, only ext2, ext3, fat16, or fat32
<GnomeKing> Scunizi, can't evince just print it?
<Lasivian> how do I make a network connect drop it's IP info and get new info?
<enovativ> the NTFS option is grayed out
<Scunizi> GnomeKing: nope.. the option is grayed out
<GnomeKing> wow - I didn't think evince honoured that!
<Scunizi> GnomeKing: me either
<InDaLivingRoom> is ther any ati control center?
<GnomeKing> Scunizi, never used it, but apparently there is a pdfcrack program to get the password to allow you to print it?
<Lasivian> i'm not getting any dns info
<Scunizi> GnomeKing: in the repos?
<XThief> hello, I have a server outside my network, anyone knows how i can mount a drive of it on windows?
<GnomeKing> Scunizi, actually, no idea ;)
<GnomeKing> I just googled it
<MCCPIcky> okay down the road of nvidia install once again, have just tried the hardware driver install that ubuntu provides...result: black screen
<Scunizi> GnomeKing: I'll look. thanks.. you got more out of google than I did :)
<skel> XThief: smbmount assuming you're not blocked my any firewalls
<InDaLivingRoom> ha! fglrx-control it is!
<Scunizi> GnomeKing: it is in the repos!  :=)) .. If I'm lucky there won't be a large learning curve.
<enovativ> how can i find out if my samba is running ?
<XThief> skel smbmount is a windows program?
<enovativ> i am haivng problems connecting to my window shares
<GnomeKing> syockit, sorry - first attempt at upload failed (its 12mb so its taking a while) - trying sftp now ;)
<skel> XThief: no, I'm assuming that you want to mount a windows drive remotely from an ubuntu system
<G-Blunted> enovativ, how is anyone going to help you when you say it like that?
<skel> XThief: so you'd run smbmount from ubuntu across the network to the share point on windows
<G-Blunted> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilaiho> missä paketissa se kde:n control center on intrepidissä
<GnomeKing> enovativ, samba does not need to be running to connect to a share, only to publish one from linux.  Use smbclient to connect to a remote share
<enovativ> G-Blunted: thanks
<ilaiho> oops
<Myrtti> tsktsk ;-)
<Orchid`> hello, im currently experiencing OS failure ofmy Hardy Heron LTS system, and i am trying to recover data fro the hard-drive I.E. move it form one to the other. i have attempted to do it while on the drive, and logge din as administrator bu wheneve ri open even a simple file window, it crashes. can someone please assist me in this effort?
<skel> Orchid`: go download sysresccd.org iso from another system and burn it, boot off it and mount whatever drives you need and copy data
<Lasivian> I need some troubleshooting help, my ethernet is giving me no DNS info and I do not know why
<Dada_> billybigrigger: I decided to try installing without my network attached because the installer kept continuously failing during the apt setup at around 70%
<skel> Orchid`: it's also got photorec program to recover data from a already formatted system (not fool proof)
<Dada_> Thankfully everything works now, and I'm updating
<KenBW22> i'm trying to change the actions of buttons on my wii remote when controlling ubuntu. Where could i find a list of codes for keys?
<enovativ> GnomeKing: i am using : "smb://computername/c$/"
<skel> Dada_: good to hear :)
<enovativ> and i get an error that says : "Failed to mount Windows share"
<Dada_> yes :)
<skel> enovativ: can you do smbclient -U <username> //server/sharename ?
<omshanti> hi
<omshanti> I have a mic
<GnomeKing> enovativ, that's never worked for me ;) smbclient does though
<Lasivian> The ethernet used to work fine and then suddenly it can;t resolve anything, yet ifconfig looks fine to my newbie eyes
<omshanti> how do i make it work in ubuntu?
<Orchid`> sk well good for me this dualboot system will work. mind if I bothe ryou later for more in-depth help?
<Orchid`> skel:  well good for me this dualboot system will work. mind if I bothe ryou later for more in-depth help?
<skel> Orchid`: I'll be leaving work in a bit but you can email me if you like I'll msg you
<Orchid`> skel:  thank you!
<skel> Orchid`: np
<Scunizi> GnomeKing: it found the password as '' or <nul>.. so I did it another way.. I used imagemagick's convert to "convert <inputfile.pdf> <outputfile.pdf>"  worked like a champ.. unforetunately convert doesn't work well from pdf to an image format like tiff or gif etc..
<GnomeKing> Lasivian, does "nslookup google.co.uk" work?
<Dada_> Another question. I'm setting up a win98/ubuntu dual setup on an old computer, but I need to install Ubuntu first because my Win98 disk is apparently not able to boot. When I install Win98 after installing Ubuntu, that will mess up the MBR, right?
<GnomeKing> lol nice Scunizi ... and for pdf to png I'd use the gimp ;)
<Lasivian> ping google.com
<Lasivian> GnomeKing: Server can;t find google.co.uk refused
<Cronanius1> hi guys, I was wondering if I could get the wiki article (or just straight up info) on how to install the latest version of Ubuntu on a computer *that has no internet*.
<dsl_>    xc
<skel> Lasivian: do you have anything defined in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Lasivian> GnomeKing: it shows server and address above that as loopback
<Lasivian> skel: blank
<node357> Cronanius1, I have installed Ubuntu without 'net, works fine
<skel> Lasivian: that'd be why
<GnomeKing> syockit, finally uploaded - gnomes.org.uk/Pirates14.tar.gz
<skel> Lasivian: sounds like whatever is serving your dhcp isn't giving you a lease and giving you the dns servers
<Lasivian> "#Generated by networkmanager"
<node357> Cronanius1, actually because of my location having no net works better as I don't get stuck at "scanning the mirror"
<billybigrigger> Dada_, im pretty sure Windows over Ubuntu will bork things pretty good, ive never been in that situation before, its always Ubuntu over Windows
<skel> Lasivian: run sudo dhclient
<Lasivian> skel: the wireless gets that data, on the same network
<enovativ> GnomeKing: smbclient is not working
<skel> Lasivian: then it could be a netmask config issue
<Cronanius1> node357: I personally don't really know, I use Arch, but my friend is trying to install from CD, and he says that it's trying to make him install via FTP.
<skel> Lasivian: for that particular interface
<enovativ> (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<Dada_> billybigrigger: yeah, unfortunately I didn't want to go through the trouble of finding another system to make a boot floppy on
<GnomeKing> syockit, the ogg file is what it *should* sound ilke, the mp3 is what fluidsynth makes it sound like
<mirkocosta> ciao
<den_kiev> hi
<GnomeKing> syockit, I know they are very similar, but as I said, I'm setting up rehearsal files so I've been messing with the instruments to make a solo line stand out more
<skel> enovativ: sounds like the server you're trying to connect to isn't resolving. try using IP
<Cronanius1> node357: I was just wondering if you had used an alternate disk image or some such.
<Dada_> billybigrigger: do you think I could fix the MBR to use Grub again by using "rescue a broken installation" from the installation CD?
<Lasivian> skel: the numbers look right for my network
<enovativ> skel: i tried ip also no luck
<GnomeKing> enovativ, try with an -I as well with the IP as skel said
<skel> Lasivian: does the wired interface get a lease?
<GnomeKing> enovativ, you need -I <ip> //server/share
<enovativ> GnomeKing: ok
<KenBW22> where can i find a list of ubuntu keybindings?
<newmember> is there a ftpfs package for ubuntu?
<Lasivian> "bound to 10.234.0.24 -- renewal in 531150 seconds"
<skel> newmember: you can search by doing apt-cache search ftpfs
<billybigrigger> Dada_, possible, im not giving an answer because i do not know %100
<Lasivian> google is pingable
<Lasivian> skel: so that command forced a new dhcp address?
<skel> newmember: you may have to modify the repositories you're searching by uncommenting what you want in /etc/apt/sources.list
<skel> Lasivian: it should try, yes
<billybigrigger> Dada_, haha im just installing 9.04 on my desktop machine here and it sits there Configuring APT "scanning the mirror" @ %82
<skel> Lasivian: did you get a new IP?
<Lasivian> skel: i'll add it to my toolbox, many thanks
<Lasivian> skel: it's working now, yes
<skel> Lasivian: ok good to hear :)
<billybigrigger> Dada_, seems the mirror's down or something, just have to unplug your ethernet cable for the install to continue though
<newmember> skel: doh, I did apt-get install ftpfs.  I guess its not inthe cache either, I'll try the other repos
<Dada_> billybigrigger: when I was installing Ubuntu (using the alternative installer) it would show the red screen and refuse to go any further :/
<Dada_> Kind of silly it's got no way to handle it if a mirror is down
<billybigrigger> Dada_, yes, they should implement something there
<Leissi> uh
<Leissi> hello?
<billybigrigger> hello
<bittin> hi
<Leissi> oh hey it actually works
<yojimbo-san> My XFCE desktop won't login; pauses at "starting the desktop manager". There are 50 gnome-power-manager, 52 update-notifier and 237 jockey-gtk processes running!! killing them doesn't seem to help, reboots don't help, deleting ~/.gnome* didn't help ... what can I do next??
<MiMiSoSo> hello... how do i find out which linux kernel i have?
<yojimbo-san> MiMiSoSo: uname -a
<MiMiSoSo> i need this to run virtual box
<rapidsecretions> how do I put the output of a command into a variable (something like: file "$1"|grep ": directory" > $ISDIR)
<Leissi> so um
<syockit> GnomeKing: going to make breakfast brb
<yojimbo-san> rapidsecretions: VER=$(command)
<MiMiSoSo> thnks yojimbo-san... great movie btw ;)
<Leissi> I installed ubuntu for the first time today and I got a couple of question
<yojimbo-san> MiMiSoSo: hai!
<Myrtti> yojimbo-san: have you asked in #xubuntu?
<rapidsecretions> yojimbo-sa: What does the VER do?
<yojimbo-san> Myrtti: nope, I guess I could try them ... and probably mythbuntu too :-)
<Leissi> where do I install fonts to be used? What software can I use to open .rar files in ubuntu? What audio players can I use since foobar2000 doesn't have linux support?
<salsaman> hi, the kernel headers seem broken in ubuntu intrepid
<rapidsecretions> yojimbo-san: What does the VER do?
<salsaman> e.g.
<yojimbo-san> rapidsecretions: sorry, I mistyped,meant "VAR" i.e. just  variable. You might use ISDIR=$( ... )
<XThief> skel sorry, i was on the phone
<salsaman> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic/include/linux/prefetch.h:14:27: error: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory
<rapidsecretions> yojimbo-san: okay, thanks
<XThief> skel i want to mount a linux drive in windows
<salsaman> there is no asm directory in includes
<_VIM_> !rar | Leissi
<ubottu> Leissi: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yojimbo-san> rapidsecretions: however, "find . -type d" might find directories for you better
<salsaman> there is like asm-86
<salsaman> i tried symlinking this, but it gave further errors
<salsaman> so my question is, is there a way to fix the kernel headers in ubuntu ?
<_dbd_l12> Leissi: ~/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts run fc-cache afterwards
<salsaman> otherwise it is not possible to compile drivers from source
<Leissi> whoa whoa whoa hold it
<Elive_user77_en> hi all
<Leissi> I'm an ubuntu virgin
<Elive_user77_en> lol
<salsaman> or is it just a matter of, you cant compile new drivers in ubuntu, tough shit
<Geek`N`Proud> salsaman, I have no issues compiling drivers using the headers
<Geek`N`Proud> heck.. even VMWare does it flawlesslu
<salsaman> geek: probably your drivers dont require asm then
<_dbd_l12> salsaman: have you done sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Geek`N`Proud> flawlessly
<Elive_user77_en> be nice to new people were all on the same team aint we?lol
<salsaman> _dbd_ yes
<salsaman> i have the kernel-source virtual package
<enovativ> GnomeKing: i used smbclient -I username //ipaddress/c$$
<enovativ> nothing hapened
<salsaman> but did yu read what i said ?
<salsaman> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic/include/linux/prefetch.h:14:27: error: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory
<salsaman> there is no godamn /asm directory !
<sint> hey, i've reinstalled ubuntu 8.10 on my machine and run one of the same problems, i had before. my qt4 apps are starting fullscreen without any borders. i can't even see gnome panels. nothing! just the qt4 app in fullscreen. is this a known problem?
<_dbd_l12> Leissi: ~ is your homedirectory, make a .fonts directory there, drop the fonts in this directory and type "fc-cache" in a terminal afterwards
<GnomeKing> enovativ, no... -U <user> -I <ip> //<name>/c$
<GnomeKing> or -u <user> not sure....
<GnomeKing> its -U
<salsaman> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic/include/linux/prefetch.h:15:23: error: asm/cache.h: No such file or directory
<salsaman> I
<Geek`N`Proud> salsaman, there is? :|
<emo_ninja> does anyone have an ubuntu hardy backport for dk-filter?
<rapidsecretions> yojimbo-san: Well I'm trying to check if something is a directory...Is there a way to use an option for if sort of like -e but to check if something is a directory
<salsaman> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic/include/linux/list.h:7:24: error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory
<spirited> hello does anyone know of any players like the TVU player except for Linux?
<Geek`N`Proud> salsaman, maybe you should blame the kernel developers, not Ubuntu
<yojimbo-san> rapidsecretions: yah, the bash tests will do it for you .. let me check the manpage
<Geek`N`Proud> they've changed the layout several times over the 2.6.x releases
<salsaman> maybe
<_VIM_> !TV | spirited
<ubottu> spirited: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Geek`N`Proud> salsaman, also is it not possible to cheat and use /usr/include?
<Geek`N`Proud> /usr/include has an asm
<alex_> bah
<salsaman> hmmm
<alex_> i type sh netbeansinstaller.sh or whatever it is, it says: running wizard. Then it does nothing and prompts me for another command in xterm
<alex_> what is going on?
<yojimbo-san> if [ -d "$name" ]; then printf "it is a directoro\n"; fi
<salsaman> yeah i wonder why it is not finding that
<yojimbo-san> rapidsecretions: if [ -d "$name" ] then printf "it is a directory\n"; fi
<spirited> thanks!
<Geek`N`Proud> salsaman, no cache.h or kernel stuff in there
<Geek`N`Proud> my bad
<Geek`N`Proud> it's for userland only
<rapidsecretions> yojimbo-san: okay, so pretty much the same as the exist check but with a -d ...thanks!
<salsaman> geek: right
<enovativ> GnomeKing: i am using irssi is there a way to scroll up to read something that was mentioned earlier
<Leissi> so
<GnomeKing> enovativ, shift+pg up
<Leissi> I did sudo apt-get install 7zip, but now I can't find it anywhere :(
<_VIM_> evilGUI: page up/down works for me
<jatt> hi in older versions of gnome there was a menu from which I could navigate through the filesystem
<enovativ> GnomeKing: thanks
<jatt> is there a package in latest ubuntu versions?
<_VIM_> oops sorry evilGUI i meant that for enovativ
<yojimbo-san> rapidsecretions: yep ... 'man test' for more info
<jatt> that allows me to navigate through the filesystem using a menu?
<jatt> (not nautilus)
<rapidsecretions> yojimbo-san: oops I was doing man if :-p
<Rocking-W> I booted hardy heron this morning and have lost my sound no clue as what to do
<yojimbo-san> rapidsecretions: it itakes a while to get used to all the different commands that *look* like they're just options :-)
<Vande> I made a fat32 partition for  storage between win and ubuntu but never installed win and now i want to delete that partition but it has a boot flag so how can i remove it without screwing up booting my comp
<yojimbo-san> test is a great one, with an alias of '[' :-)
<umut> looking for a "image backup" solution. any suggestions?
<GnomeKing> umut, dd ;)
<_VIM_> umut: try Clonezilla
<yojimbo-san> umut: apparently there's a good one called "fog" somewhere
<sandeep> ghost is an image duplicator
<kane77> how can I make  aptitude to ignore certain version of program?
<Rocking-W> will upgrading to 8.10 solve my nosound problem?
<GnomeKing> Rocking-W, it did for me
<Rocking-W> ok
<Rocking-W> is 8.10 a 64 bit version only?
<Vande> no ideas for me?
<GnomeKing> Rocking-W, nope - 32 bit too
<umut> ok, I'll check clonezilla and fog. thanks
<Rocking-W> ok
<yojimbo-san> umut: http://www.fogproject.org/
<Rocking-W> thanks
<GnomeKing> Vande, it should "just work" - remove the boot flag first and confirm its not broken
<yojimbo-san> there's a video showing a comparison of fog and clonezilla on that page
<GnomeKing> Vande, check where grub is installed to - if its on that partition, re-install it to the partition you want to keep
<Leissi> I can't move the font file into the fonts folder, it says access denied
<binarymutant> how can I measure bandwidth from an apache access.log?
<GnomeKing> Leissi, do it with sudo then - or put it in ~/.fonts
<Leissi> permission, actually
<Leissi> er
<Leissi> I didn't understand
<_VIM_> Leissi: use gksudo nautilus to move them
<Leissi> I'm a linux virgin
<yojimbo-san> binarymutant: you can see how many bytes were sent, and what time they were sent ... but that's not quite the same
<Vande> GnomeKing: It apears to be installed on my linux partition but the fat partition is marked as boot partition
<quibbler> Leissi: look for a hidden directory in yiur home .fonts  if it is not there make it ...put the ttf file in that directory
<Leissi> thank you _VIM_
<jj_galvez> hmm linux virgin, I've never been that intimate with my computer :)
<_VIM_> Leissi: np
<binarymutant> yojimbo-san, how can I tell? I'll give you a line from my access.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/119425/ is it the 2653 number?
<smast> does anyone know a good program to play dvd's with 8.10, cant find one that will allow me to use dvd menu...
<ortsvorsteher> smast: try vlc
<_dbd_l12> binarymutant: cat /var/log/httpd/access_log | awk ‘{ SUM += $5} END { print SUM/1024/1024 }’             -- credit: http://rackerhacker.com/2007/01/15/sum-apache-bandwidth-from-logs/
<ortsvorsteher> !vlc | smast
<ubottu> smast: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<yojimbo-san> binarymutant: you can control the precise contents of the access logs. In you case, yes, it's the 2653 following the 200.
<yojimbo-san> "200" means "data successfully returned"
<smast> thanks!
<ortsvorsteher> you're welcome
<binarymutant> yojimbo-san, thank you :)
<Minipluto> greetings ;)
<binarymutant> _dbd_l12, I got "invalid char '�' in expression"
<^Cheeky> hello can anyone please give me some insight to why i dont have any sound anymore .. i used to but not anymore . i stopped and started alsa-utils .
<_dbd_l12> binarymutant: cat /var/log/httpd/access_log | awk '{ SUM += $5} END { print SUM/1024/1024 }'
<smast> did compizconfig replace beryl program?
<binarymutant> _dbd_l12, n/m I got it
<_dbd_l12> binarymutant: wrong type of '
<binarymutant> _dbd_l12, thank you
<d4rkg1rl> ^cheeky, have you tried restarting the X server?
<d4rkg1rl> ctrl alt backspace
<_VIM_> smast: compiz  and beryl merged to form compiz-fusion awhile back
<^Cheeky> d4rkg1rl, umm not really , i have some downloads .. and i wanna know how to fix this problem if i encounter it again .. dont wanna keep rebooting or restarting X
<Gnea> !sound | ^Cheeky
<ubottu> ^Cheeky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<d4rkg1rl> has this been happening repeatedly?
<^Cheeky> d4rkg1rl, yes, only way i sorted it out was to restart
<^Cheeky> maybe conflicts of codecs ..
<d4rkg1rl> hmm, what player are you using? are you using gnome?
<ortsvorsteher> !vlc | d4rkg1rl
<ubottu> d4rkg1rl: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<^Cheeky> d4rkg1rl, vlc, totem , rhythmbox ...
<^Cheeky> d4rkg1rl, in gnome
<Teejay__> anybody use yahoo messenger with a program different than kopete or pidgin?
<^Cheeky> d4rkg1rl, ubuntu 8.10
<Leissi> is there a way to disable that terribly loud pc-speaker beep when I do something wrong on my keyboard? :P
<TnEt1> aMsn
<d4rkg1rl> have you tried googling your mobo/sound card for any driver cocnflicts?
<yojimbo-san> Leissi: open the case and unplug the speaker :-)
<Leissi> :D
<Teejay__> ty TnEt1
<d4rkg1rl> *giggle* @ yojimbo-san
<TnEt1> but I mainly use Pidgin
<Gnea> Leissi: xset b off
<niyado> i have a problem with my update manager, when i click for chek this is the error messege that i receive http://paste.ubuntu.com/119428/   anny solution?
<yojimbo-san> niyado: looks like you have some DNS issues
<^Cheeky> d4rkg1rl, umm no, but this always was an issue with me and ubuntu. i just assembled a new machine. and the sound worked
<niyado> humm... so what i have to do?
<yojimbo-san> niyado: either that, or the ubuntustudio.org has the problem
<niyado> i just install the ubuntustudio theme
<d4rkg1rl> hey ^cheeky I have to run, I would recommend looking for bugs with the drivers, possibly considering reinstalling ALSA through the package manager
<d4rkg1rl> hit me up @ succubiinthenite on AIM if you have problems later
<niyado> and i have to do the update... i dont update from the first time, so i dont have anny update done in my ubuntu.
<yojimbo-san> niyado: I think it's their peoblem; I can't get 'archive.ubuntustudio.org' to resolve from here
<Oli``> how do I change the nice level of a running app from the command line?
<looter> anyone want to  try and help me install my Canon PIXMA iP1700 on  Ibex?  Been sitting here almost all day trying out various suggestions on the web with no luck.  The closest i've come is getting the printer installed but when I try to print to it it sends the job, the job ques and the lights on the printer blink and then nothign.  Anyone have ANY SUGGESTIONS what so ever?  please I'm desperate here
<yojimbo-san> niyado: ask on @ubuntustudio
<yojimbo-san> I mean #ubuntustudio
<niyado> i dont have ubuntu studio, i have the main ubuntu, i just donwload the theme, nothing more
<yojimbo-san> Oli``: I think 'renice' might help
<Chaorain> I was looking at this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ is it possible to upgrade from a frugal install (under features) to a full install? http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Frugal_Install
<Leissi> is it possible to create a shortcut on desktop that would perform sudogk nautilus?
<Oli``> yojimbo-san: ta
<_VIM_> gksudo you mean
<Leissi> same difference :P
<yojimbo-san> niyado: well, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment-out the ubuntustudio lines, then re-run 'apt-get update;
<niyado> okis
<niyado> i dont remember what is the command to open that list, can u help me?
<amgarching> ignore test irc
<looter> niyado:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<niyado> thx
<looter> or vi or whatever  text editor you use
<Chaorain> Leissi, should be just make a short cut to an existing program right click it >properties then change the command line
<_dbd_l12> niyado, yojimbo-san: this suggests the ubuntustudio packages are now in the std ubuntu repos, so if this is correct this are just invalid sources.list entries http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-studio-users@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00372.html
<niyado> amm theres another way to open it in a text editor, i dont know how to write and save directly in the terminal
<Minipluto> Anyone here, who ownes a Lenovo 3000 N200?
<jj_galvez> Leissi: sure, right click on your desktop, select create launcher and put what you want in the command window
<Dada_> Minipluto: I'm guessing you...
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Minipluto
<ubottu> Minipluto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> !laptop | Minipluto
<_VIM_> niyado: try gkgudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   I can't believe im recommending gedit *hides his nick*
<ubottu> Minipluto: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<_dbd_l12> niyado: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DERPDADERP> test
<_VIM_> fail
<DERPDADERP> testing 1 2
<_dbd_l12> fail
<Vande> 1 2
<DERPDADERP> if you see this, type nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont poke the bear...
<ortsvorsteher> nothing
<niyado> :( anybody in the other channells answer me with the problem of this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/119428/ can someone help me here?
<DERPDADERP> very well
<DERPDADERP> it works
<Jack_Sparrow> niyado We need a description of your problem
<macondo> When I plug an external hdd, the volumes are mounted with root permissions and I'm unable to use them. How can I change this?
<Pantung> hey i have a problem need to run thunar and ktorrent on a ubuntu whitout gui
<_VIM_> both of those apps are GUI
<Pantung> y
<myownserver> Hey, is there a way to put a limit on doing data transfers from one drive to another?
<_dbd_l12> niyado: well, the ubuntustudio repositories don't exist anymore, the packages are now in the standard ubuntu repositories. So edit sources.list (gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list) and add a comment (#) before each line which contains 'ubuntustudio' - or delete them). Afterwards, do "sudo apt-get update"
<_VIM_> they just are
<Pantung> y i know
<Pantung> :)
<Brandon_> Hi, I was curious to see if I could access the windows file system under a wubi installation of ubuntu...is it possible?
<Pantung> but thats why i need a light gui :)
<_VIM_> Pantung: try xubuntu or fluxbox maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<myownserver> Hey, is there a way to put a transfer rate limit when doing data transfers from one drive to another?
<_VIM_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop Pantung
<Pantung> okay 2 sec
<Minipluto> ubottu: none of these sites could help me to solve the problem, but maybe i havn't searched with the right words because i'm not a native english speaker. My Fn-F7 key for Display-Output-Toggle doesn't generate a Keycode or an ACPI event. I followed the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DERPDADERP> join test
<Pantung> is that light _VIM_
<Pantung> ?
<_VIM_> DERPDADERP: I wouldnt test things in here
<_VIM_> yes Pantung
<Pantung> okay i'll try 2 sec
<macondo> When I plug an external hdd, the volumes are mounted with root permissions and I'm unable to use them. How can I change this?
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: fluxbox
<macondo> Is chown enough?
<_VIM_> Pantung: fluxbox is lighter, but harder to use
<Brandon_> again, is there any way to view the windows file system when running ubuntu from a wubi install
<Pantung> no fluxbox is not good enough
<redvamp128> Pantung:  the only one I fould that is lighter than that one is LXDE (more stable than the fluxbox)
<Pantung> its for my m8 he never used flux
<_VIM_> lxde is nice too
<Pantung> i just need ktorrent and thunar he's a windows user
<_dbd_l12> DSL still uses fluxbox right ? never tried lxde
<Brandon_> ...so much for community customer support
<redvamp128> Pantung:  This one uses PCman for the file manger though but you can add Thunar- LXDE - Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment for Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Geek <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lxde-lightweight-x11-desktop-environment-for-ubuntu.html>
<bdubnc> Hey guys, I tried to get some help in the hylafax channel but I didn't get anything at all.  I will be getting a mainpine IQ express 8 port card for a fax server that I am building tomorrow.  I am wondering is there a way to send all outgoing faxes through a particular com port on the card?
<_VIM_> icewm is nice too a bit more easier to use than fluxbox
<bdubnc> I know this is not an Ubuntu question, but like I said I didn't get any answer in the hylafax channel
<redvamp128> Pantung:  I am sure ktorennt has a no gui but not sure thunar does
<Pantung> ktorrent has gui
<Pantung> and thunar to
<Pantung> bot have gui
<Pantung> both*
<Pantung> when i want to start i just write xubuntu-destop right?
<Leissi> how do I disable the password inquiry from happening every time I use sudo?
<Pantung> destop*
<_VIM_> nope
<_VIM_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<redvamp128> Pantung:  www.lxde.org for more info and the link above shows you how to add the launchpad repo to get LXDE -- I have it installed and it is much faster than XFCE
<Brandon_> How does one access the windows file system when running Ubuntu from a Wubi install?
<Brandon_> as in files from windows.
<_VIM_> pwned by FloodBot2
<niyado> _dbd_l12: thx a lot budy, u are the best, no more error messeges :D
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: you log out (or restart your x-server with ctrl-alt-backspace) and then choose "xfce" in you session menu in gdm (if you're using a semi-standard ubuntu setup)
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > NikolaBelgrade
<ubottu> NikolaBelgrade, please see my private message
<_dbd_l12> niyado: no problem, have fun
<Pantung> okay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > NikolaBelgrade
<yorky501> hi, I have an odd problem, when hit shutdown my pc is restarting, never had this before.... any ideas??
<niyado> ;)
<redvamp128> Brandon_:  I think it puts a link to that drive on the desktop though. if not then check filesystem mnt folder or possibly media folder it should automount the windows.
<Brandon_> I just get the virtual hard drive that it installed. Not the entire hard drive
<redvamp128> Brandon_:  THen check those other two locations-
<l3ck1> hi... just wanted to ask if someone knows how to make an extended desktop enviroment on ubuntu. i am using a fulHD tv for my other monitor ;) win works out of the box
<Brandon_> redvamp128: You mean I should be able to view the contents of the windows file system AND the virtual hard drive together?
<Pantung> _dbd_l12, ctrl-alt-backspace>command not found
<fearful> Pantung: You don't have to do it on a terminal just press them
<redvamp128> Brandon_:  I though someone was looking for that a few days ago and he found out it was already mounted-- I think he said it was in the /media folder or /mnt folder
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: you're supposed to press these keys (in succession), like ctrl-alt-delete ;-)
<Pantung> i know
<Brandon_> redvamp128: Really now? Interesting. I'll get back to you on that. I hope to see you here still.
<Pantung> i just toggled in terminal
<Pantung> :P
<yorky501> hi, odd problem, when i hit shutdown my box is simply rebooting and not shutting down.... any ideas whats causing this???
<yoyoned> yorky501: from a terminal try sudo halt -p
<CyBurnett> How do I upgrade Ubuntu "hardy" 8.04 to Ubuntu "Intrepid Ibex" without wiping my existing installation?
<jrib> !upgrade | CyBurnett
<ubottu> CyBurnett: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CyBurnett> ubottu, ta!
<Pantung> _dbd_l12, why is cmd sudo restart now not found?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ta!
<yorky501> mmmmmmm
<CyBurnett> ubottu, It means Thank You :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Pantung: do you mean "reboot"?
<Pantung> y jrib
<nightrid3r> CyBurnett talking to bots allot lately
<jereth> requesting assistence with installing maya 8.5 on ubuntu ibex
<Pantung> i forgot :p
<jrib> Pantung: well "restart" isn't a command
<smast> does anyone know why flash player wont install?
<Pantung> jrgp, y iknow forgot the cmd was supose to say reboot now :P
<jrib> smast: not if you don't tell us how you are trying to install it and exactly what happens, no
<redvamp128> smast:  have you enabled in software sources the restricted and the multiverse
<smast> yes i have
<smast> and im not typing it just trying to install it thru firefox
<redvamp128> smast:  it won't install there because default firefox runs as user and not as root-- so you may just want to use syaptic package manager
<smast> jrib: simply downloading thru internet not thru terminal do not know the code
<HexTasy_> how do I set up port-forwarding?
<smast> thank you redvamp128
<Pantung> jrib, why is xubuntu-panel not worning?
<Pantung> jrgp, i have tryed to restart complete
<jrib> smast: you aren't being specific
<jrib> Pantung: I don't know, I don't use xubuntu
<Pantung> jrgp, i type xubuntu-destop but it's now showning
<Pantung> oh
<shadowsight> Hey guys!
<Pantung> _VIM_, the cmd xubuntu is not working
<Pantung> _VIM_, the cmd xubuntu-destop is not working
<Brandon_> OH! Can someone tell me why the uninstall program won't remove the boot entry in the ntldr program in vista?
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: you can choose xfce when you log on ! (in sessions)
<Brandon_> And why it won't delete the ubuntu folder?
<xonex> cause vista is a lame os  @ Brandon_
<_VIM_> Pantung: you have to do like _dbd_l12 said, you cant just type xubuntu-desktop
<_VIM_> I shoulda told ya that earlier Pantung sorry :)
<Pantung> _dbd_l12, its a remote don't have that option? or do i? i dosen't show
<Brandon_> >.> xonex, vista is for those who have newer computers and know how to properly use it. if your software is so crappy that it can't work on a newer better OS, then you need to get windows 98 and stay there.
<Brandon_> Don't insult my OS choice,.
<Brandon_> Please and thanks.
<hlm> how to rename folder?
<jrib> hlm: mv oldname newname
<hlm> jrib, thanks
<fearful> Is installing xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu just the same as if i would install xubuntu?
<_dbd_l12> Brandon_: just don't except many vista fans here
<Cream> Is mediawiki for ubuntu any good?
<redvamp128> Brandon_:  It appears as though you need easy BCD to edit that menu
<Brandon_> expect you mean.
<fearful> Obviously keeping my things
<_dbd_l12> Brandon_: well yes ;-)
<jordguitar> I need some help with installing ubuntu onto a new hard drive. It starts the install then it gives this error: no root file system is detected
<Brandon_> I see...OK, I read the documentation redvamp128 just I don't want a lot of software.
<_VIM_> woah
<hlm> how do I set it to run programs when my pc starts up?
<jrib> haven't seen that in a while
<fearful> Is installing xubuntu-desktop just as if I would install Xubuntu through iso?
<Pantung> okay how to i remote to a server in ubuntu wants to see gui?
<redvamp128> Alternatively you can modify the boot menu via control_panel > system > advanced > startup_and_recovery and pressing "Edit".
<jrib> fearful: yes, basically
<_VIM_> what just happened?
<fearful> jrib: ok
<fearful> jrib: Thanks
<deww> ANDRE_YOGYA: Yes?
<jrib> !exploit | _VIM_
<ubottu> _VIM_: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<deww> cool
<deww> gone
<_VIM_> ah thanks jrib
<hlm> how do I add applications to start when my pc starts?
<rayne_> Is that a bot that responds from them '!' command?
<hlm> rayne_, yes
<jrib> !startup | hlm
<ubottu> hlm: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hlm> rayne_, ubottu is a bot
<fearful> hlm: Go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<hlm> thanks everyong I got it now
<Minipluto> Is there a way to get an Fn-Hotkey working even if none of the instructions at -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch <- produce a keycode-/ACPI-Output? All other Fn-Keys are working.
<Leissi> roight
<Leissi> I'll be around in 8 hours to harass you more about this
<rawfael> http://www.psjogos.com
<rayne_> hlm, Where can you get a copy of a similar bot for your own channels?
<hlm> rayne_, I am unsure, ask around
<_VIM_> Supybot rayne_
<_VIM_> its a python bot
<rayne_> Thank Vim
<redvamp128> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_VIM_> np
<redvamp128> Who is ubottu!?
<fearful> redvamp128: A bot.
<hlm> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<redvamp128> rayne_:  I was trying to get the link to the main page for the creator page of ubottu
<Minipluto> i thought ubottu is just a little unfriendly human :D
<redvamp128> !about ubottu.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about ubottu.
<_dbd_l12> redvamp128:or a cyborg hooked up onto the net
<hlm> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> redvamp128: his source is on launchpad.net if that's what you mean
<redvamp128> no there was some link to angry hawk or something like that
<Pantung> _VIM_, have no option at the beaginning saying that
<rayne_> redvamp128, I think I found the main page.
<Pantung> _VIM_, have xubuntu-destop installed
<Pantung> _VIM_, need to start it now how do i do?
<_VIM_> Pantung: im not sure how to do it remotely, ask some of the gurus in here, im just a triage nurse in here if you will ;P  havent quite worked up to Doctor status yet :(
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: try "xfdesktop"
<Pantung> _dbd_l12, okay same question for you i have it installed now, its on remote how do i start xubuntu-destop?
<Pantung> okay
<Pantung> i'll try
<devon> has anyone seen a problem where the mouse ceases to register clicks in 8.10?
<petllama> only when my mouse isnt plugged in
<devon> cursor still works
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: how are you connected to the remote server, ssh ? Did you enable x-forwarding, can you start x, etc... You will get better and more precise answers if you provide more information
<devon> just doesn't pass clicks through to the window behind it
<nero__> hi
<hlm> how do I add things to startup (like how apache2 works) bum failed to give me any way of adding something
<alex_> my downloads keep interrupting while i'm watching a flash video. then ubuntu says "can't reconnect to finish the download" or the like
<RusBoy> hlm what you want to add ?
<alex_> is there anything that is bug free :(
<fearful> hlm: You have to find the command of execute, and add it to the Sessions where I told you before
<hlm> RusBoy, Id rather not say, but it is a shell script
<hlm> fearful, I forgot where you said
<_dbd_l12> alex: blame flash
<RusBoy> you should add the script to /etc/init.d/
<devon> hlm: do you have any experience with init scripts?
<hlm> devon,  no but I know what I need to add
<fearful> hlm: Thats a better suggestion since its a script
<RusBoy> hlm then fix perm
<RusBoy> chmod 755 /etc/init.d/script
<alpha7> Is there a wait to turn off a fan inside the motherboard in ubuntu? or control?
<devon> hlm: if it's custom, just edit /etc/rc.local
<hlm> devon, thankyou
<RusBoy> hlm update-rc.d script defaults 50
<fabio> hi everyone
<RusBoy> hlm this 3 commands i give you is best
<fabio> do you know why totem (or mplayer) shows nothing with x running on 16 color depth ?
<G-Blunted> can you install Skype through package manager?
<devon> hlm: put the call in before the exit 0 in /etc/rc.local
<hlm> RusBoy,  im a *nix noob
<gizmobay> I'm trying to give my login name permission to use the reboot command using the policy kit but it doesn't stick.
<Pantung> _dbd_l12, (xfdesktop:5497): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Dallas> i know this is completely the wrong room but i know there are lots of people her so im going to ask. is there anyone that knows visual basic and wouldnt mind helping me out with a problem or does anyone know of a good visual basic irc room? thanks
<gizmobay> What am I doing wrong
<askvictor> I want to keep my home directory on a usb drive to use between a few computer running ubuntu. What's the nicest way of setting up permissions to do this? I don't have the same UID between the machines.
<Pantung> _dbd_l12, winSCP is the program
<devon> RusBoy: if hsi script doesn't obey standard init script behavior (liek restart, stop, etc) it really is better for it to go into rc.local
<Thisdude> Dallas: MSDN
<fearful> Dallas: You do realize that Linux does not use Visual Basic, you are right this is the wrong room to ask.
<devon> RusBoy: that's what it's for
<fabio> fearful: absolutely right
<Dallas> yes fearful that is why i said this is the wrong room....
<redvamp128> G-Blunted:  All I can find is a plugin for skype for pidgin.
<hlm> RusBoy, can you tell me how to use that command more in depth
<Dallas> thanks Thisdude but i need an actual person
<hlm> the thing im trying to add has no options
<fabio> look for gambas
<xtmnx_> can pulseaudio output audio from different applications to different audio devices?
<fearful> Dallas: Well most people here use Ubuntu Linux and most of us don't have the knowledge for that we use other programming skills :p
<Thisdude> Dallas: maybe you should look at gambas if you want an object orientated linux language, i know a bit of vb what are you struggling with
<devon> hlm: that's why it should be in rc.local.  It's teh last thign that gets run on system boot
<devon> hlm: and it's designed for executing scripts
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: wel that's probably ssh with x forwarding you're doing with winSCP
<hlm> will I see its status when I boot?
<devon> hlm: is the script in question a persistent daemon, or does it execute and return?
<hlm> when quiet splash is off
<hlm> daemon
<Sertse> is apt-get or aptitude the official cli method?
<hlm> devon, its a daemon
<Dallas> ha i wish i could do use anything but vb but its required for the class im taking :( i need to know how to set each choice in a combobox as a different variable. for example if the user picks "good" out of the combobox the the variable good is set as "good"
<endeavormac> ok, so i misstyped the name to my computer, as, oh man this is embarrassing, endeavormac-eeepac instead of endeavormac-eeepc
<redvamp128> G-Blunted:  though on their main page there is a link to a deb file of it
<WinnieTehPooh> join #django
<devon> hlm: no, it won't be it's own line, but rc.local should be
<hlm> I need it to be its own line devon
<redvamp128> G-Blunted:  Skype Download for Linux - Download the latest features on Skype <http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/>
<Flamittor_> does ubuntu have a firewall?
<WinnieTehPooh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDtOM2zJE1I
<nightrid3r> Flamittor_ yes iptables
<devon> hlm: then you are going to have to write an init script for it
<fearful> Flamittor_: Yes Firestarter.
<devon> hlm: there are plenty of examples in /etc/init.d
<hlm> devon, is there a tutorial on how to do that somewhere
<fabio> Flamittor_: ufw
<fabio> ufw is a front-end for iptables
<devon> hlm: lemme go check.  you probably want to use start-stop-daemon
<endeavormac> anyway, as i was saying, so i need to change the name of my computer, like, when i open up terminal
<endeavormac> i am lost
<devon> hlm: which is a program that is intended for running daemons from init
<Flamittor_> what is the firewall ubuntu comes preinstalled with and how to i configerate it
<hlm> devon, thanks
<lawl> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<fabio> endeavormac: /etc/hostanme
<redvamp128> endeavormac:  you should just be able to goto system- administration then users and groups  you should be able to edit it there.
<Flamittor_> who is flodbot1
<fearful> Flamittor_ A bot.
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: try "startxfce4"
<endeavormac> ok, thanks
<Rictoo> omg....
<_dbd_l12> Pantung: do you have x "the gui" running when you are connected to the remote server
<Necrogamemaster> hello everyone, how are you?
<devon> hlm: still looking for a good example, sec
<hlm> devon, okay
<Flamittor_> why is there so much lag today in the chatroom?
<devon> hlm: look in /etc/init.d, there should be a file called skeleton
<hlm> Flamittor_, its your ISP I am just fine
<petllama> theres not much lag
<fabio> you are lagged
<devon> hlm: that's boilerplate for a new init script
<hlm> devon, I found it
<devon> hlm: it should get you 90% of the way
<redvamp128> endeavormac:  and if that does not change what you want-- then system- administration-network - then unlock it and general tab
<endeavormac> i got it, thanks
<Necrogamemaster> excuse me but can Monitor mode be enable in ndiswrapper drivers??
<zrz444> 我是新手。遇到一个问题。屏幕分辨率怎么设置为1024＊768
<nightrid3r> !cn | zrz444
<ubottu> zrz444: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<devon> hlm: also, type man start-stop-daemon to get instructions on how to work with it
<Flamittor_> wow
<fabio> the name is in /etc/hostaname
<Flamittor_> was that chinese or something
<hlm> devon, ok thanks!
<DIFH-iceroot> Flamittor_: yes it was
<Flamittor_> is there really 1395 users here
<zrz444> thanks
<devon> hlm: once you have that written, then  update-rc.d is the right plan
<DIFH-iceroot> Flamittor_: yes again
<devon> hlm: that will help you insert it into the boot cycle
<_dbd_l12> Flamittor_: http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en#zh-CN|en|%E6%88%91%E6%98%AF%E6%96%B0%E6%89%8B%E3%80%82%E9%81%87%E5%88%B0%E4%B8%80%E4%B8%AA%E9%97%AE%E9%A2%98%E3%80%82%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E5%88%86%E8%BE%A8%E7%8E%87%E6%80%8E%E4%B9%88%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE%E4%B8%BA
<hlm> devon, asim I should run that as sudo?
<genii> Flamittor_: The amount of active users is not 1395, but yes
<hlm> asin*
<genii> Gah!
<_dbd_l12> oops, longer then i excepted
<_dbd_l12> sorry for that
<mepholic> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Flamittor_> will some one answer his quistion then in chinese
<petllama> lol @ klined
<devon> hlm: when you execute the init script, yes "sudo /etc/init.d/yourprog start" for starting "sudo /etc/init.d/yourprog stop" to stop it, "sudo /etc/init.d/yourprog restart" to stop then start
<devon> hlm: where yourprog is your new init script based off of skeleton
<hlm> okay
<DIFH-iceroot> Flamittor_: not in this channel
<devon> hlm: good luck ;)
<balrog__> i setup my bluetooth mouse on intrepid, but its not automatically recognized after a reboot.  is there a way to get this to work?
<hlm> devon, thanks, ill need it
<jdmnynja> hello could anyone please help me with installation of Ubuntu v8.10 32 bit?
<KyMc1985> hey all, got a question. i got an old mac system (iMac G3 Tray-Load CD model @ 330MHz-PPC). i cant upgrade to OSX (yet it supports it) due to the discs I have are wrong. What version of Ubuntu can I toss on it?
<jrib> !ppc | KyMc1985
<ubottu> KyMc1985: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
#ubuntu 2009-02-18
<_dbd_l12> KyMc1985: for PPC there used to be Yellow-Dog linux too iirc
<Flamittor_> why is hlm aways login is it a bot or human?
<_dbd_l12> KyMc1985: which off course is not ubuntu ;-)
<notwist> !ask | jdmnynja
<ubottu> jdmnynja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jufis> Is there way to configure specific applications to have specific effects? I'd like to my text editor to roll down from the top, but all other applications to appear normally
<hlm> Flamittor_, I am human
<Flamittor_> ubuntu
<nightrid3r> jdmnynja tell more about your problem, then someone might be able to help
<kingsley> How easy or hard is it to reduce the desktop's resolution from 1600 by 1200 with version 8.04?
<devon>  has anyone seen a problem where the mouse ceases to register clicks in 8.10? cursor still moves when I move the mouse, just does not pass clicks through to the window below the mouse cursor.
<bpat1434> I installed inkscape via apt-get and when I go to run it, it errors out complaining about libMagick++.so.10.  Anyone had this issue in 8.10?
<hlm> !pm>Flamittor_
<ubottu> Flamittor_, please see my private message
<kingsley> devon: If I were you, I might try a different mouse.
<Flamittor_> what linux distro do you guys think is the best?
<jdmnynja> I am trying to install Ubuntu as my stand alone operating system, but everytime that I get to step 4 out of 7 at the partioning phase, it doesn't show up any harddrives to partition or work with. I want to completely destroy windows and run ubuntu.
<_dbd_l12> Flamittor_: what do you think ? In an ubuntu channel ?
<devon> kingsley: I have a mouse and a touchpad, clicks cease to register on either one, so I don't think it's hardware
<fde> Flamittor_: you don't suppose the answer will be rather biased perhaps in this channel?
<bpat1434> _dbd_l12, I was gonna suggest windoze... ;)
<nightrid3r> Flamittor_ being an ubuntu channel i guess everyone will go for fedora :p
<notwist> jdmnynja: the problem might be a sata controller driver or something. i had that problem once
<redvamp128> kingsley:  either system- preferences- screen resolution if using xorg- or for nvidia = sudo nvidia-settings - and if ati you would have to ask someone with an ati card
<kingsley> devon: I agree.
<devon> kingsley: it's probably this damn macbook hardware
<Flamittor_> why are you always on hlm
<notwist> jdmnynja: is it a laptop?
<jdmnynja> no, it is a desktop.
<hlm> Flamittor_, to support Ubuntu!
<petllama> Flamittor_, are you a troll?
<kingsley> devon: Perhaps X's log file holds a useful diagnostic message.
<notwist> petllama: im pretty sure he is
<notwist> jdmnynja: the HDD works otherwise but ubuntu install cant find it?
<neurobuntu> does anybody here have experience setting up Raid 1 in 8.04?
<devon> kingsley: good idea, thanks.  Not sure why I didn't look at that before
<jdmnynja> notwist, correct, the HDD works but Ubuntu installer cannot seem to detect it.
<nightrid3r> jdmnynja sata HD
<notwist> jdmnynja: can you see the hdd in the bios? have you checked with a live cd and looked in the /dev/ folder+
<jdmnynja> I'm not sure about these things, let me check.
<neurobuntu> I've been trying to setup Raid 1 in 8.04 and all the instructions on line say to select RAID instead of EXT3 during the Partitioning step of the installation but I can't find anywhere to select RAID, it isn't on the options of way so use the disk.... Does anybody know what I could be doing wrong?
<stealth_tty1> is ubuntu native with .deb or .rpm files? I think its deb
<prince_jammys> stealth_tty1: deb
<kingsley> redvamp128: The computer is using nVidia's driver. Is my understanding correct then, that I must use "sudo nvidia-settings" to reduced the desktop's resolution, and that system-> preferences-> screen resolution will not work?
<TheLastDodo> It's deb, yeah.
<stealth_tty1> prince_jammys: thanks :)
<nightrid3r> stealth_tty1 deb
<notwist> stealth_tty1: deb
<stealth_tty1> lol, thanks guys
<neurobuntu> stealth_tty1, .deb (deb is for debian, rpm is red hat package manager)
<jdmnynja> Okay, notwist and nightrid3r, my HDD is IDE and yes I can see it in my boot window.
<prince_jammys> i disagree. it's deb
<redvamp128> kingsley:  With nvidia you have to use sudo nvidia-settings to make the changes permenant.
<notwist> jdmnynja: can you see it in the /dev/ folder when you boot with a live cd?
<petllama> im thinking about moving from ubuntu 8.10 to debian to try it out
<notwist> jdmnynja: /dev/ holds all devices so you should look for a "hda" or something
<jdmnynja> yea, i have three hda's.
<spirited> Hi I am having problems playing DVD on both VLC media player and Movie Player are there drivers I need to download and install for that?
<notwist> jdmnynja: then thats probably three partitions on your harddisk, correct?
<neurobuntu> spirited, do you have libdvdcss?
<bastid_raZor> !dvd > spirited
<ubottu> spirited, please see my private message
<jdmnynja> notwist: correct, i have a C: E: and F: drive.
<redvamp128> kingsley:  the other one is only if you are using the default xorg- but for nvidia =   sudo nvidia-settings should bring up a window to then choose screen resolution.
<alpha7> Is there a wait to turn off a fan inside the motherboard in ubuntu? or control?? with commands/program
<notwist> jdmnynja: so if you have nothing on those that you care about, i suggest you start up gparted and delete the partitions
<kingsley> redvamp128: Do you happen to know how reliable "sudo nvidia-settings" is for reducing screen resolution?
<Dai_> jeez, I thought I'd never get back on...
<jdmnynja> notwist: I tried loading gparted through the liveboot but it didn't do anything. only option it gave me was unmount.
<bpat1434> I installed inkscape via apt-get and when I go to run it, it errors out complaining about libMagick++.so.10.  Anyone had this issue in 8.10?
<nightrid3r> alpha7 its not recommended to turn off fans, your system might overheat
<notwist> jdmnynja: you can unmount them, or rather, you have to probably, if youre gonna delete them
<Dai_> So how can I access the windows file system under wubi install of Ubuntu
<notwist> Dai_: /host/
<spirited> neurobuntu: not sure how to tell if I have libdvdcss, this problems happens with new release dvds I buy.
<jdmnynja> notwist: wouldn't unmounting them just make the liveboot CD not recognize them?
<notwist> jdmnynja: no, you mount them because you want to use them, write/read to/from them
<notwist> jdmnynja: if you unmount them they're still there
<jdmnynja> notwist: but will that enable the installer to format them and install ubuntu?
<notwist> jdmnynja: so unmount them, go into gparted and delete everything so you get a "clean" drive, and then try to install
<notwist> jdmnynja: thats my bet
<jdmnynja> notwist: all right, I am going to load it up and test it out. if I don't return soon it worked! thanks.
<redvamp128> kingsley:  it is very reliable -- I have used it to change mine from time to time. It is what is used when you install nvidia-glx-XXX --(xxx=whatever version you have)
<notwist> jdmnynja: im going to bed so good luck :)
<Dai_> notwist you're freakin' awesome. :D I'd hug you if I could.
<jdmnynja> notwist: thanks
<spirited> I used the Synaptic Package Manager to install VLC: I assumed it would install eerything I needed.
<Dai_> redvamp128, it's brandon_ and I got the thing working
<Dai_> thanks for the help
<notwist> Dai_: haha, no problem
<nightrid3r> !mp3 | spirited
<ubottu> spirited: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<prince_jammys> spirited: you need to add the medibuntu repository to get libdvdcss
<redvamp128> bpat1434:  Here is the link to your Libmajic Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libMagick++ <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=+libMagick%2B%2B&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<Dai_> Now if someone would like to help by telling me how to install a sound card...
<spirited> ubottu: ok very well... let me read.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dai_> particularly a creative x-fi xtremegamer.
<prince_jammys> spirited: you have a problem playing mp3s or dvds?
<spirited> prince: just dvds
<bpat1434> redvamp128, I already have the libs installed (well, so aptitude says)
<redvamp128> Dai_:  you left in a hurry but Vista uses that BCD and it is a pain sometimes.
<spirited> prince: reading about libcss
<Dai_> redvamp128: Yeah I know...I used BCD and went through lengths to reinstall ubuntu under wubi.
<prince_jammys> spirited: you need to install libdvdcss2 , which you can do by adding the medibuntu repository
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu > spirited
<ubottu> spirited, please see my private message
<redvamp128> bpat1434:  so theoretically it should run -- but you said it was missing that particular package so I found it
<dean> how do I use the intel framebuffer intelfb
<spirited> thank you I am getting all this and reading.
<dean> I tried adding video=intelfb to the grub options
<Dai_> redvamp128: would you know how to install a creative sound card to the system?
<awkfu> I just installed streamtuner. When I tune in to a shoutcast channel it pulls up audacious-->then nothing happens. Youtube works fine. Any ideas?
<dean> but i get "video mode must be programmed at boot time"
<alpha7> nightrid3r i mean other kind of fans
<redvamp128> Dai_:  hold on I think I still have the link to the page on troubleshooting
<bpat1434> redvamp128, well, that's what inkscape is complaining about... just wondering where it is, because locate can't find it either. but aptitude says it's installed
<alpha7> nightrid3r i have at least 4 fans
<kingsley> Which keys let the user step through the various desktop resolutions specified in Xwindows' configuration file?
<redvamp128> Dai_:  lspci and let me know what card it says
<redvamp128> bpat1434:  you could try installing from the deb file it is possible you have a lower version installed
<bpat1434> redvamp128, I have a newer version...
<Dai_> Creative Labs SB X-Fi redvamp128
<bpat1434> redvamp128, 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu3
<redvamp128> bpat1434:  it expects the earlier version-- If this were windows I could get a version lie to fix that
<KemrinH> Okay, this may be the wrong room, but I'm in Ubuntu wanting to link my Supybot I just installed to my Pidgin. What shoud I do?
<redvamp128> !sound | Dai_:
<ubottu> Dai_:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redvamp128> Dai_: if none of that works I know a few other things to try
<Dai_> There's a linux driver available on the creative support website redvamp128
<bpat1434> redvamp128, now it's complaining about libWand... I'm thinking this is a lost cause....
<rsty> how do i format an external hard drive?
<bpat1434> rsty mkfs ?
<rsty> how?
<rsty> if my drive is @ /media/disk
<bpat1434> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sd?
<rsty> how would i format it in mkfs
<bpat1434> first unmount it
<redvamp128> bpat1434:  Here is packages site -- it has a good search function -- Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>  Though I can't see how apt-get didn't give you errors installing
<plazia> what can you do if say you play a game that runs in full screen... like I dunno.. alien-arena then the game segfaults and your back in Xorg as normal. but you have no mouse control what do you do?
<Plz> Can someone please tell me how to update Ubuntu to 9.04 Alpha?
<nickrud_> !jaunty | Plz
<ubottu> Plz: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nickrud_> plazia, clt-alt-backspace?
<plazia> nickrud, yeah but I dont' wanna lose everythign in this x-session
<nickrud_> plazia, which restarts X, by the way
<plazia> I guess that's what I'm gonna have to do as a last resort...
<nickrud_> plazia, you can navigate through your apps and save as needed. I've never seen a way to reset the mouse
<plazia> nickrud, x-restart it is then :) thanks matey
<spirited> ok trying this out.
<woody86> can anyone do me a huge favor? I removed 'gnome-splash' from my 'Sessions' and want to put it back it how it was. Can anyone paste the command for it from System>Prefs>Sessions??
<corinth> I have some video files that I want to change so they show up under TV shows instead of under uncategorized. How can I do that?
<corinth> *in Elisa
<lols> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<sub_zenith> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<jj_galvez> woody86: /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/gnome-session-splash
<woody86> jj_galvez, TY very much :)
<Aetolus> Hey, just wondering if anybody's able to help me with this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072691   -- Thanks :)
<_tulio_123> can someone help with a python class?
<spirited> ok I first tried libdvdread3 then tried to play a DVD, then I used spm and installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and tried to play a DVD with no success <-- do I have to restart or something?
<trem> ?ADCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Voltron_> I am using irssi now. it's not too bad, but the poor network performance on Jaunty makes it almost unbearable to type
<palomer> hello
<bruenig> !offtopic | palomer
<ubottu> palomer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<palomer> what does the TIME+ column in top represent?
<palomer> bruenig, hmm??
<rww> palomer: CPU time, I think
<islan> so I downloaded the flashplugin_nonfree thing and enjoyed watching some videos, only now it doesn't work anymore
<bruenig> islan: and what have you done
<rww> islan: If you're asking for help on getting it working again, more information than "it doesn't work" is probably necessary =/
<H4z3> Hey guys, what's the best way to upgrade perl to 5.10?
<islan> bruenig: I think I did all my updates, it was a fresh install
<Topikjape> Alow
<spirited> I am not doing something right. Installing those libs did not allow me to play DVDs. Should I restart?
<islan> bruenig: I just found one forum that advises me to try to manually reinstall it
<rww> H4z3: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<H4z3> rww: 8.04
<Dai> Hmm, nothing in that article seems to help
<redvamp128> Dai:  any luck
<_VIM_> spirited: i doubt restarting will help, unless you're refering to Windows, have you tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<roger_> is there anyway on this live cd i can find out hardware information like hd controllers and such
<Dai> redvamp128: Nope..I didn't see anything of help there
<redvamp128> Dai:  got a link to that driver page?
<Dai> redvamp128: Yeah, let me check it out. One sec
<islan> hmm, now I can play youtube videos, but not daily show videos ... hmmm...
<redvamp128> Sorry about the leave and return-- but after hours of text -- pidgin just crawls when scolling.
<H4z3> rww: Any ideas?
<Dai> redvamp128: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html this is the site, but keep in mind I have an xtremegamer
<rww> H4z3: Hardy only has 5.8, and won't be getting an official upgrade because stable releases don't get major version upgrades. I don't see a backports request for perl, so it's not going to be in hardy-backports any time soon (you could file a request yourself...). And it's not on getdeb, as far as I can see.
<rww> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<_VIM_> !latest | H4z3
<ubottu> H4z3: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<_VIM_> stability ftw
<redvamp128> Dai:  I am trying to find the .gz so that I can read the readme
<spirited> Nope restarting did not help.
<yoyoned> roger_: try lshw
<H4z3> _VIM_, rww; thanks
<lacitcarp> hi - learning the basics.  I've created a new user and set the password. su [newuser] authenticates but doesn't seem to have an effect - whoami still returns the previous user. am I misunderstanding something?
<spirited> Can anyone else help with this DVD problem?
<redvamp128> Dai:  which card was it again-- I had to clear out pidgin
<rww> H4z3: Basically, file a backport request ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages ) or upgrade to Intrepid =/
<_VIM_> lol spirited restarting is a windows thing :P   very seldom will linux need a restart
<KenBW22> is there a way to make my camera show up as mass storage when it doesnt by default?
<roger_> yoyoned, ok 1 sec i'll try that, thnx
<Dai> redvamp128: It's part of the X-Fi Series. The xtremegamer.
<spirited> _VIM_: Sorry I'm came from windows, this is all new to me.:)
<_VIM_> !medibuntu | spirited (try this) and also try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> spirited (try this) and also try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<roger_> yoyoned, thnx dude
<yoyoned> roger_: np
<spirited> Guys it says they are already installed.
<_VIM_> spirited: medibuntu too?
<roger_> is there a way to find out what drivers this live cd uses to run with
<redvamp128> Dai:  xifi extreme gamers series I can't seem to find
<j2quinn> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu from usb. However, when it comes to installation it cannot mount the cdrom? The real question is that it should be installing from usb not trying to install from the cdrom.
<spirited> Do I need to download/install a dvd player to use those packages?
<redvamp128> Dai:  pm?
<_VIM_> spirited: what player are you using?
<_VIM_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dai> redvamp128: yeah, please. Um...>.>; how..to do that
<_VIM_> VLC seems to be the most popular spirited
<spirited> No I dont think I have installed medibuntu.
<Crayboff> umm, is it possible to edit Sessions manually?
<_VIM_> might want to do that then
<redvamp128> Dai:  you should see a window open with my name
<jrib> Crayboff: sure, create desktop files yourself
<Anacranom> spirited,  sudo apt-get install vlc
<spirited> media player and VLC is what Im using.
<redvamp128> Dai:  or if using xchat-- should see my name listed to the left
<Crayboff> jrib, what do you mean? I want to stop amarok from starting up at boot, but I can't find it in the Sessions gui thing
<_VIM_> spirited: ok well once medibuntu repos are enabled, try vlc again
<jrib> Crayboff: how did you make it start up at boot/
<fearful> Anyone know why audacious is automatically sticky on Xubuntu its really annoying
<spirited> Ok looking for instructions on how to install medibuntu, brb
<islan> adobe flash doesn't support 64-bit architecture?
<_VIM_> spirited: it's in that link
<_VIM_> !medibuntu > spirited
<ubottu> spirited, please see my private message
<abc> its suports 64 bit architecture.
<rww> islan: flashplugin-nonfree works fine on 64-bit for me
<Crayboff> jrib: umm not really sure what you mean, but I installed ubuntu via wubi
<lolololololololo> ?DCC SEND "ff???f??????????????" 0 0 0
<jrib> Crayboff: how did you make amark start up automatically?
<fearful> Anyone know how to remove a window from unsticky on startup xubuntu?
<Crayboff> jrib: oh, I thought I made a Session for amarok, but it's not there anymore
<aLeSD> hi all
<jrib> Crayboff: are you using GNOME?
<Crayboff> jrib: yes
<leonardoalt> hi
<leonardoalt> did anyone already have problems with boost??
<jrib> Crayboff: what version of ubuntu?
<spirited> _VIM_: sorry please post that link again.
<Crayboff> jrib: intrepid
<_VIM_> !medibuntu > spirited
<ubottu> spirited, please see my private message
<H4z3> Is it worth upgrading to 8.10, or should I stick with 8.04? If anyone cares, can't seem to find anything listing major differences
<spirited> reading now.
<willie_> can anyone help in open office
<jrib> Crayboff: what is in ~/.config/autostart/?
<willie_> no takers?
<jj_galvez> willie_: ask your question
<fearful> Anyone know how to take off automatically sticky windows on xubuntu, everytime I open one it is sticky i don't want this, just one app tho
<Crayboff> jrib: how do i get there?
<jrib> Crayboff: ls ~/.config/autostart/  in a terminal
<calwig> bah
<willie_> office base don't work i get an Error 1000
<mahesh1986> Have a nice day for all --I am mahesh for India I am using Windows XP and Ubuntu OS in the Partitions of C,D,E,F,G and also with the partitions of /boot, /home, "/" (root) partitions and my problem is my windows is infected by the virus i want to for mate the c: drive and install the Windows Xp bu when i boot for the CD it will allow to boot the CD and when click the to and continue to the installation for the CD but when initialization of the system har
<rudolf> hi
<Crayboff> jrib: it's not there
<rudolf> can u say me how to change the background color of gedit?
<jrib> Crayboff: what was your output?
<j2quinn> no one with usb ubuntu installstion experience?
<willie_> won't open up a table
<willie_> i get The driver class 'org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver' could not be loaded
<Crayboff> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119464/
<jj_galvez> willie_: sounds like its loading the wrong version of java or can't find the correct class file
<rww> willie_: try installing the package "openoffice.org-java"
<willie_> k
<jrib> Crayboff: do you think awn would startup programs automatically?  Otherwise check ~/.gnomerc ~/.xprofile, things like this
<rww> willie_: sorry, openoffice.org-java-common
<jj_galvez> willie_: have you seen this:  http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=63217
<mahesh1986> ﻿Have a nice day for all --I am mahesh for India I am using Windows XP and Ubuntu OS in the Partitions of C,D,E,F,G and also with the partitions of /boot, /home, "/" (root) partitions and my problem is my windows is infected by the virus i want to for mate the c: drive and install the Windows Xp bu when i boot for the CD it will allow to boot the CD and when click the to and continue to the installation for the CD but when initialization of the system 
<spirited> Success!!!
<spirited> Thanks guys.
<spirited> I book marked that for my other friends who I'll convert to Ubuntu.:P
<Crayboff> jrib, awn doesn't i'll check those others though
<jj_galvez> willie_: try adding the class that they mention in that post to your class path for OO and see if that helps
<spirited> This was important to me cause I just have a computer and no tv, so I use my computer for total entertainment.
<Ienorand> I got a very odd message from freenode, what could be the cause? (I did not write anything in #ubuntu at time of incident):http://www.mibbit.com/pb/2OEwzR
<jrib> Crayboff: try « grep amarok ~/.* » if you are desperate
<randommm> hi guys, I installed 8.10 x64 desktop on a serperate hard disk and ubuntu 'broke' my bios raid by installing grub on one of the disks - any idea how i can avoid this?
<rww> Ienorand: ask in #freenode, not here
<Ienorand> On another note, where does gnome-display properties save its settings?
<Anacranom> spirited,  have you looked into MythTV ?
<mahesh1986> ﻿Have a nice day for all --I am mahesh for India I am using Windows XP and Ubuntu OS in the Partitions of C,D,E,F,G and also with the partitions of /boot, /home, "/" (root) partitions and my problem is my windows is infected by the virus i want to for mate the c: drive and install the Windows Xp bu when i boot for the CD it will allow to boot the CD and when click the to and continue to the installation for the CD but when initialization of the system 
<spirited> Anacranom: No I have not.
<rww> !repeat > mahesh1986
<ubottu> mahesh1986, please see my private message
<Anacranom> spirited, might be a good google session for you then ;-)
<spirited> doing it now.
<MindVirus> Can someone recommend a good GUI that encodes audio/video?
<mahesh1986> yhanls for all
<CaneToad> My intrepid X server works but is fairly frequently dying with a segmentation fault, and yet the stack backtrace is useless.....what's the best way to get an X server with debug symbols?
<Crayboff> jrib, i'm not really sure what you mean. this is what was the output when I put it in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119466/
<randommm> MindVirus: I use handbrake
<MindVirus> randommm, handbrake?
<Anacranom> spirited,  its in the repos so its easy to get, i think, sudo apt-get install mythtv
<rww> CaneToad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<randommm> yes
<MindVirus> randommm, it's not in the repos.
<Anacranom> spirited , if it is what you want
<randommm> you can download binaries off their site
<spirited> Yah looking at its features trying to figure out exactly what it IS.
<MindVirus> randommm, I'd much rather not.
<randommm> its a pretty well known front end to all the usual oss encoders
<spideyman> ne1 pleez im ready to slashup im having resolution problems after a reinstall ?
<mahesh1986> On e tip from me We want to keep your Ubuntu or any other linux to safe for Internet use the FIRESTARTER when we on the internet
<MindVirus> randommm, I'd rather use something in the repos.
<randommm> I don't know what to suggest then :)
<wolter> my sister can't browse my computer from her windows machine, help?
<wolter> I have a shared folder
<spirited> how do you see your system specs using ubuntu? like what hardware you have etc...?
<_VIM_> spirited: you got that DVD working now?
<redvamp128> sprited: dmesg
<spirited> _VIM_: Yes I do thank you!:)
<rww> spirited: lshw, lspci, lsusb
<semanticpc> how do i change the settings for my shell ??? i use tcsh
<_VIM_> spirited: anytime :D
<spideyman> ati drivers having conflicts
<Anacranom> spirited , i'm about to log and this gets into the realm of OT-Off Topic, but there's a guy on my channel that uses it a lot, if interested , join us in #seaphor, g'night all for now
<genii> spirited: The lshw is most detailed results
<randommm> if I use the 'guided, use entire disk' option with the gui installer, how come grub is installed on a different disk? and how do I stop this?
<spirited> redvamp128, and rww: not the command line way but is there something with a GUI that lists it all?
<yns88> is there a way for me to have both the grub menu and the windows 7 bootloader functional?
<spirited> Night thanks Anacranom
<semanticpc> yns88:  why would you need two bootloaders ???
<wolter> does ubuntu have a native file sharing service?
<wolter> or even linux has to use samba?
<yns88> because windows 7 won't load without its bootloader
<yns88> and ubuntu won't load without grub
<nightrid3r> wolter nfs
<redvamp128> spirited:  not really none that I have found- I personally like dmesg but the lshw needs to be ran as sudo though.
<Crayboff> anyone else know how to stop amarok from auto starting?
<wolter> nightrid3r, oh.. could you help me with samba? my sister can't get into my server/laptop
<yns88> Crayboff: go into system->prefs->sessions
<yns88> it might be in there
<nightrid3r> wolter can she see your share
<rww> redvamp128: it doesn't /need/ to be run with sudo. it just gives you more information that way.
<semanticpc> yns88:  does grub list windows 7 ??
<wolter> nightrid3r, if you mean my computer, yes, but when she double-clicks my computer on her network browser, she gets an error saying that she cannot access my computer?
<wolter> i mean .
<yns88> semanticpc: yes, but when I choose it windows gives an error saying it cannot find the boot menu
<trevor__> Hi there... I need a little postfix help.
<rww> spirited: lshw-gtk is a GUI version of lshw. There's also a gnome- package I always forget the name of
<spideyman> ne1 pleez im ready to slashup im having resolution problems after a reinstall of 8.10?
<meshuggah> hi there
<yns88> since when I installed grub it overwrote the windows menu
<meshuggah> any speech recognition software for ubuntu/debian?
<nightrid3r> wolter set security to user that might help
<ExAstris> Hi all.
<meshuggah> hi ExAstris
<rvgeelen> testing
<yns88> hi rvgeelen
<yns88> bye rvgeelen
<nightrid3r> wolter did you add users and password to the samba
<wolter> nightrid3r, it is in user
<semanticpc> yns88:  try reinstalling the grub .... i haven't tried Windows 7 .... i have had issues with Vista and XP ....this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<wolter> nightrid3r, but i guess she doesn't even get prompted for a password
<spideyman> a 32" lcd is fugly at 800 x 600 lol
<meshuggah> !gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates
<Dillizar> on 7.04 there was system->preference->hardware info now on 8.04 i cant find it where is it ????
<ExAstris> I have a question... for some time now, and I understand this is not an uncommon problem, I have been unable to play sound through more then one application on Ubuntu at a time. It seems like whenever an app 'grabs' the sound card by playing a sound, it will not relinguish it to other apps that need it, so for example if Pidgin wants sound, Firefox can't have it, and WINE can't have it. This is quite annoying, since it's r
<ExAstris> eally hard to find the app to close to get back sound. Any suggestions?
<rvgeelen> hi freaks and geeks :-)
<ExAstris> Hi.
<trevor__> I'm working on a new Intrepid install, i'm new to Ubuntu but have been using Slackware for the past 13 years... I managed to get mail working great with postfix, everything looked awesome, then decided to reboot just to make sure any changes I might have made survived the reboot... after I came back up no mail is sent to the server... It *looks* like port 25 is being blocked to the outside world, but I have a hard time believing my ISP
<rvgeelen> having problems with Azureus
<nightrid3r> wolter strange it should ask for user/pass
<rvgeelen> mysterious firewall
<wildbat> hello! is there is prorgram i can use to debug a script ?
<yns88> semanticpc: it seems that many people in that thread have the same problem as me, thanks
<rvgeelen> sure my firewallbox AND router are forwarding
<rvgeelen> and iptables are A-okay....
<wolter> nightrid3r, well, i think it doesn't... let me see..
<unop> wildbat, what kind of script?
<wolter> nope
<evon> my computer says "vesamenu.c32: attempted DOS system call" when I try to boot from my ubuntu CD
<trevor__> yikes.. gonna try to find a postfix specific forum...
<evon> can anyone help please
<Dillizar> on 7.04 there was system->preference->hardware info now on 8.04 i cant find it where is it ????
<wolter> nightrid3r, could it be the "encrypt passwords" option?
<nightrid3r> wolter check the samba logs see if you find anything in there
<Ienorand> where does gnome-display properties save its settings?
<nightrid3r> wolter that has to be on for Win98 and higher
<semanticpc> can any one tell me how to find the .profile or .login file for my tcsh
<Crayboff> yns88: it's not there
<Dillizar> semanticpc, ctrl+h
<unop> semanticpc,  it's at /home/$USER/.profile
<unop> semanticpc, or simply.  ~/.profile
<semanticpc> yea but i dont find it there
<TimothyA2> how does one zip a directory in cli?
<unop> semanticpc, you can create one then - it's not always present
<wolter> nightrid3r, ok, which are the samba logs? also, i saw there is a --no-pass option on smbclient --help. I don't know how to set it though
<jrib> Crayboff: check /usr/share/gnome/autostart/ and /usr/share/autostart/
<evon> "vesamenu.c32: attempted DOS system call" when i boot from the CD can anyone help me please?
<nightrid3r> wolter lemme check
<unop> TimothyA2,  unzip a .zip file you mean?
<velko> TimothyA2, tar cvzf myarchive.tar.gz mydirectory
<yns88> Crayboff: depending on your IDE, the programs that were running when you shut down will start again on startup
<TimothyA2> nevermind, had the order wrong
<shumba> hi everyone, BEAGLE, how do i make it list as many files as i want so i dont have to click on next button all the time?
<Crayboff> yns88: i quit it before shutdown
<yns88> I don't know then
<semanticpc> unop: do you know any sample setting for VI or VIM  ??
<Dillizar> on 7.04 there was system->preference->hardware info now on 8.04 i cant find it where is it ????
<semanticpc> settings*
<nightrid3r> wolter /var/log/samba/*.log
<yns88> Dillizar: it's in system->administration
<Gumby> hi all, are there any people here that create debs?  I am trying to figure out how to add to a deb, the ability to ask the end user if a specific file should be overwritten by the package maintaners version or to leave the current version.  Does anyone know how to do this?
<Dillizar> yns88, nope not there
<genii> TimothyA2: zip -r zipname /directory/path/to/recursively/zip
<unop> semanticpc, plenty out there.   http://tinyurl.com/d5z4kg
<wildbat> unop, just a shell script
<yns88> oh hardware info, not drivers, sorry
<rvgeelen> anyone with expierence using Azureus
<Dillizar> :)
<yns88> Dillizar: what are you trying to look up?
<unop> wildbat,   if it's a bash script.   bash -x /path/to/file.   if it's a POSIX shell script.  sh -x /path/to/file
<wolter> nightrid3r, well, besides not having *.log files, but log.* files instead, there are like a million and I don't know what would be an abnormality
<redvamp128> evon:  it appears to be that the livecd can't boot with your video (though only found that answer from a fedora forum) but if you are trying to install there is a command line option to install.
<Dillizar> yns88, there was a window i can find all the graphic cards drivers just i want to check smt
<unop> wildbat, it depend on the type of script.  head -n 1 /path/to/file  # should give you an indication.
<fearful> Shouldn't xubuntu be using less RAM then ubuntu?
<randommm> if I use the 'guided, use entire disk' option with the gui installer on a disk, how come grub is installed on a different drive (breaking my ich9 raid boot)? and how do I stop this?
<TimothyA2> s/then/than
<yns88> the graphics cards drivers is in system->administration->hardware drivers
<nightrid3r> wolter do you have a linux account for every user in samba
<wolter> nightrid3r, i have just one account
<hajmola> anyone have any experience with USB devices in virtualbox? I installed it but under devices, they're all greyed out
<evon> redvamp128: it did not give me an option to use command line. that same message just keeps repeating over and over again
<Uplink> i need help with bitpim, anyone?
<velko> hajmola, usb does not work in the ose edition of virtual box
<hajmola> velko, i dont' have the OSE version installed
<velko> hajmola, have you installed the guest additions?
<hajmola> velko, no... do I need to?
<redvamp128> evon:  Though they say download the alternate cd - burn it then boot with that and type cli - just make sure you are connected to the internet (it downloads the ubuntu files from the web) but will bypass the error you are getting.
<evon> <redvamp128> it did not give me an option to use command line. that same message
<velko> hajmola, boot your guest os and don't maximize it's window. in the menu you'll find an entry "install guest additions
<hajmola> ah, ok
<Crayboff> jrib: i checked them, the only things i found in /usr/share/autostart/ was kab2kabc, Tracker, Wicd Network Manager Tray
<Crayboff> jrib: there is nothing about sessions which I could find
<redvamp128> evon:  In 2 of the fedora forums -- they say that error is that the live cd can't configure your video card to boot itself.
<hajmola> velko, after I install guest additions, any other tricks?
<evon> redvamp128: so when it gives me that message then type CLI?
<meshuggah> any speech recognition software for ubuntu/debian?
<velko> hajmola, none that i know of :-)
<redvamp128> evon:  you have to download the alternate cd
<redvamp128> !alternate cd
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<hajmola> velko, thanks i'll try it out
<Crayboff> jrib: and it's not in /urs/share/gnome/autostart
<evon> oh i c
<jrib> Crayboff: create a new user.  Does amarok still start automatically?
<Crayboff> jrib, i have another user, i'll test it, brb
<evon> redvamp128: I will try it out
<nightrid3r> wolter i'm installing samba to see what might be the problem
<hajmola> velko, they're still greyed out
<dood> how do I set ttyusb0 and give it a com port number?
<velko> hajmola, sorry, i can't help you with more ideas
<hajmola> velko, thanks anywyas
<dood> I have a usb to serial converter that is set on /dev/ttyusb0 and I need to make recognized as a com port... How can I do this?
<logjon> intrepid is reading my 360 controller as a mouse
<randommm> does the 8.10 desktop installer allow me to choose where to install grub?
<nickrud> randommm, no
<jrib> nickrud: it doesn't?  Isn't there "advanced settings" at the end or something similar?
<wolter> nightrid3r, thanks so much
<randommm> i only tried the "guided use entire disk" option and it didn't was just checking I didn't have the option if I partioned manually
<tsuna27> hi i want to install ubuntu on a partion on my sony viao laptop using the text based installer anyting I need to do before I start
<randommm> I should use the alternative cd if I want this option?
<nickrud> jrib, I don't remember seeing it; if it does it's a new thing for me. I probably need to start playing with 9.04. I haven't used broken stuff enough recently (only way I learn)
<randommm> (or disconnect my raid :)
<tsuna27> and how do I noe if I can use the 64bit
<Sw3RvE> how do i enable wifi-radar for Xfce?
<noon> what do I do to get later repos instead of stable/tested ones?
<noon> amarok is 1.4  but latest stable is 2.0.1.1
<num1fng> could someone please point me to a site were I could get old ATI drivers for linux
<nightrid3r> wolter ok i seem to have the same problem here, can see computer but no shares show up
<wolter> nightrid3r, you mean, you can enter the computer from the network browser?
<nightrid3r> wolter yes
<wolter> nightrid3r, oh, well.. i can't even enter the computer.
<wolter> could you send me your /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<nightrid3r> wolter its the standard one when you install samba
<wolter> nightrid3r, yeah but, i don't know what could i have changed in mine... if i deleted the smb.conf, would samba create another one?
<nightrid3r> wolter no it wont
<wolter> oh
<Crayboff> jrib, no it doesn't when I switch to a different user
<Sw3RvE> can anyone help me install wifi radar on Xubuntu
<jrib> Crayboff: then start renaming folders (start with ~/.gnome) and see what happens
<nightrid3r> wolter you can find a copy of the original in /usr/share/samba
<Crayboff> jrib, ummm what?
<noon> how do I get the latest version of amarok (2.0.1.1) without manually compiling the file myself? the repos have 1.4
<daifunai> ugh, I keep getting dc'd..-.-;
<jrib> Crayboff: we don't know where the setting is.  So rename a folder that might contain the setting and log out and back in.  If amarok doesn't start up, then you've narrowed down your search to that folder.  Understand?
<Crayboff> jrib: yes, but wouldn't doing this potentially screw something up?
<jrib> Crayboff: no, you'd rename it back after you test...
<rvgeelen> port problems with Azureus under Ubuntu 8.10 anyone?
<rvgeelen> maybe a link
<Crayboff> jrib, i'd just figure that some things needed to start on start up and them not starting up would screw up the comp
<rvgeelen> I've done all the forwarding and opening of iptables
<rvgeelen> still it says firewalled
<Sw3RvE> >:O
<jrib> Crayboff: your user starts with an empty home basically
<rvgeelen> I have been working on it for HOURS
<noon> how do I get the latest version of amarok (2.0.1.1) without manually compiling the file myself? the repos have 1.4
<Crayboff> jrib, ah, so I should just choose random folders and rename them?
<jrib> Crayboff: not random, choose likely culprits
<rvgeelen> anybody
<Voltron_> When I run wireshark(as root), I get a bunch of References to "BelkinIn_4d" One of my neighbors has a wireless access point named Belkin something or other
<TKE94849> Hola, ¿alguien puede ayudarme con un problema de configuración de compiz?
<Crayboff> like /usr/share/gnome/autostart/?
<Crayboff> jrib^
<Voltron_> Is my system trying to connect to that network? could that be why my internet on my laptop is so slow?
<jrib> Crayboff: that's not in your home
<Crayboff> aahh
<TKE94849> alguien?
<syockit> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rvgeelen> azureus anyone?
<Voltron_> the protocol for the connections is SSL for that random connection
<syockit> i wonder if it was es
<Crayboff> jrib:apparently slashes are not allowed in filenames
<jrib> Crayboff: correct
<jamesrfla> how do I change mysql password in Ubuntu?
<Crayboff> jrib: so I shouldn't rename it with ~/.gnome ?
<syockit> jrib: what about \/ ?
<SmackPotat> i have a ghost  pop up when i go to secure sites. it also pops up in gimp. it remains visible for a few seconds then disappears  but retains focus. is some one messing with me. comments sugestions please
<jrib> Crayboff: huh?
<SmackPotat> its a window with a edit box
<Crayboff> jrib: didn't you tell me i had to rename it with ~/.gnome?
<Crayboff> jrib: aah, you wanna just tell me exactly what to do
<syockit> Crayboff: but that should work
<jrib> syockit: no (i think)
<sanjud> Voltron_ -> trying to connect? you know the tcp handshake protocols right?
<jrib> Crayboff: ~ means /home/USERNAME
<Crayboff> jrib, alright, i am comfused now. do I rename the file "~/.gnome"
<scream> Can I get rid of the old kernel?  http://pastebin.com/d19500239
<jrib> Crayboff: do you understand what ~/.gnome is?
<Ienorand> If I'm doing a script for running at login and only want affected user to be able to execute it, should I change its group to user's group (1000) and have executability for root and group only?
<Crayboff> jrib: i thought i did, apparently not
<jrib> Crayboff: ok.  Do you understand what ~ is?
<syockit> Crayboff: in terminal it would be like " cd ~; mv .gnome .gnomeold " you know
<Crayboff> ah
<Crayboff> i think i get it
<syockit> Crayboff: try going to terminal, type " cd ~ " and press tab. you'll see what jrib meant
<sanjud> scream -> yes you may
<SmackPotat> part ii how would i find a file anyfile if i knew it had the string *paypal.com*
<Scunizi> scream: sure.. after boot go to synaptic and search for kernel you'll see the ones that have a lower number are the one(s) that you want to uninstall.. tag them and hit apply.. the listings in grub will automatically be removed.
<scream> ok
<syockit> SmackPotat: is that in the filename?
<sanjud> SmackPotat -> judicious use of grep
<SmackPotat> no im just guessing i have a nasty file on my system
<SmackPotat> ok thanks
<syockit> SmackPotat: may you can ' ps aux | less ' and look for weird processes
<jrib> Crayboff: by the way, I probably meant ~/.gnome2
<SmackPotat> i wouldnt know a weird process
<Crayboff> alright, now i feel retarded. what does the results from cd ~ mean, syockit, jrib
<SmackPotat> but ill try
<martin__> vim
<Scunizi> Crayboff: ~ is a shortcut for the location "/home/<username>
<colin_s> Can someone help me with mounting an external hard drive?
<Crayboff> ah, so how does that help me?
<daedra> running /etc/rc.d/wicd start reports a successful start of the daemon, but a quick look at services   ps aux|grep wicd   shows it's not.../
<daedra> any reason why the program finishes initialising correctly, but then just dies after a second?
<skel> colin_s: sure
<syockit> Crayboff: if for example your home directory is /home/blargh, typing cd ~ and pressing tab results in cd /home/blargh
<skel> colin_s: what filesystem?
<colin_s> i don't know. i am going to guess ntfs
<colin_s> ubuntu won't recognize it at all
<martin__> is the reflector international :38344---
<usser> SmackPotat, you can try find: find / *paypal.com*
<skel> colin_s: is it usb or firewire? eitherway its probably a scsi driver type of device
<colin_s> it doesn't show up in fdisk -l
<usser> SmackPotat, err find / -name *paypal.com* -print
<skel> colin_s: do you know the device name?
<martin__> and doo your sure co
<colin_s> USB SimpleTech Simple Drive Deluxe
<Crayboff> alright, syockit
<syockit> colin_s: does it come up in dmesg?
<skel> colin_s: I would do dmesg | grep sd?
<BugeyeD> hi all. what is the correct method for disabling gdm on startup?
<colin_s> [ 2076.768375] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdf] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<colin_s> [ 2076.768381] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdf] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<AngryElf> in debian I apt-get build-dep mplayer x264 and then built x264 and then mplayer from source and installed them -- if I then apt-get autoremove all those excess packages mplayer gives me a linking error
<colin_s> over and over again
<Crayboff> ah, ok i get cd ~, thank you wikipedia
<AngryElf> is there any way to avoid that?
<bonhoffer> anyone know why firefox crashes in ubuntu (a lot)
<martin__> `grep --help that's now CQ
<daedra> running /etc/rc.d/wicd start reports a successful start of the daemon, but a quick look at services   ps aux|grep wicd   shows it's not.../
<daedra> any reason why the program finishes initialising correctly, but then just dies after a second?
<genii> BugeyeD: use update-rc.d command is the proper way
<BugeyeD> genii: perfect, thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<daedra> any reason why the program finishes initialising correctly, but then just dies after a second?/
<daedra> does anyone even use wicd?
<syockit> colin_s: when you detach and reattach, is would that be the last line in the dmesg?
<genii> BugeyeD: np
<daedra> sorry about the repost im using a small keyboard
<skel> colin_s: hmm do this, tail -f /var/log/dmesg and unplug it from usb and plug it back in
<daedra> my fingers go eee as I use my eeepc
<syockit> Crayboff: cool I didn't know you can find that in wikipedia!
<martin__> any one chk that ! http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/elecmagnet/induccion/autoinduccion/autoinduccion.htm
<skel> martin__: loads for me
<Crayboff> syockit: ya, "cd (command)" soo you or jrib wanna tell me how to proceed?
<syockit> daedra: sudo invoke-rc.d wicd start . then use wicd-client or something
<duxbarak> hi, i installed 2 new OS's on a new second sata hard drive, but when i added them to the grub list running off ubuntu on the first hard drive, it says 'disk does not exist' when i select the new OS's on the second hard drive
<syockit> Crayboff: err, what was the problem? I came in at ~ discussion
<syockit> colin_s: pastebin!!!
<kikokos> hi
<noon> how do I tell which version my libgpod is at?
<noon> sudo apt-get install ligbpod just says "up to date"
<kikokos> i have a simple question :P i've just installed samba...and i really dont know how to browse catalogs on second machine by amarok
<Crayboff> syockit: alright, i can't figure out why amarok keeps starting at boot. it only happens in this user account. there is nothing in sessions saying it should start up. so jrib suggested that I rename things ~/.gnome, which now I understand to be "/usr/boff/SOMEFILENAME.gnome", and restart my computer to see what's causing it by process of elimination i think that's everything
<n8tuserf> duxbarak-> you may have to add them to device.map
<syockit> noon: dpkg -l libgpod
<dekushrub> when I use the 173 nvidia driver my computer tends to get really hot and run a bit slower, however when I us the 177 driver my computer has excessive fan noise, any suggestions?
<duxbarak> n8tuserf-> how do i do that?
<kikokos> i've set up smb.conf but i cannot find way for browse something
<syockit> Crayboff: so what have you tried so far? although i really don't recommend renaming gnome for that
<n8tuserf> duxbarak-> post your /etc/boot/menu.lst and /etc/boot/device.map
<Crayboff> syockit, i haven't tried anything yet
<duxbarak> n8tuserf-> here? or in pastebin?
<n8tuserf> duxbarak-> in pastebin
<noon> syockit: thanks :)
<rww> Crayboff: ~/.gnome = /home/boff/.gnome/
<Crayboff> ah ok
<rww> assuming boff is your username
<Crayboff> ya
<syockit> Crayboff: do you have session save enabled?
<rww> and you should be able to just log out and log back in; would be quicker than restarting =/
<Crayboff> so I should be naming files such as "core.971, core.4011", etc. as ".gnome"?
<Crayboff> syockit, no plus i always quit the app
<alex_> what is this? (<unknown>:1757): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_paint_box: assertion `style->depth == gdk_drawable_get_depth (window)' failed
<yuriks> hey
<duxbarak> n8tuserf-> um, i'm kinda new to irc, how do i do that?
<yuriks> how can I acess the compiz settings?
<kleanchap> I am using BackTrack distro which is based on Ubuntu.  How do I do system updates on Ubuntu?  Is there a command for updates?
<Crayboff> yuriks: under preferences, i think
<n8tuserf> !pastebin  | duxbarak
<ubottu> duxbarak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mustangg> does apt provide a mechanism for reporting version of a specified package?
<n8tuserf> duxbarak-> oops, i have to leave for now, maybe someone else can assist you
<yuriks> Crayboff: I imagined so too, but there's nothin compiz related there (except Appearance, where I can select the three pre-defined configuration schemes)
<Crayboff> yuriks, umm are you sure it's installed?
<yuriks> Crayboff: yeah, I have all the effects and stuff =P (like the stupid wobbly windows I want to turn off ;)
<alex_> why does my xterm not recognize the tab feature
<alex_> when i try to run something with ./
<Crayboff> yuriks: well  did you actually install it?
<adrenalyn> How do you install Java JRE on ubuntu?
<daedra_> /etc/rc.d/wicd start. Reports success. ps aux|grep wicd. nothing. Help?
<yuriks> Crayboff: oh, no, it comes pre-installed
<daedra_> /etc/rc.d/wicd start. Reports success. ps aux|grep wicd. nothing. Help?
<yuriks> Crayboff: I'll look around in synaptic
<Crayboff> oh, hmm it wasn't there when i first started
<jj_galvez> yuriks: install the compiz-settings-manager
<adrenalyn> How do you install Java JRE on ubuntu?
<jj_galvez> yuriks: I think thats what you are looking for, that will let you turn on and off anything within compiz
<Digitalcheffe> I keep getting an error : unable to resolve host itlearning localhost /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<syockit> Crayboff: no actually grib wanted you to rename .gnome to something else so that you'll start with a fresh gnome, to check if it'd gnome problem
<yuriks> jj_galvez: thanks, why doesn't that stuff come with the system by default? O_o
<kleanchap> How do you do system updates in Ubuntu?
<Crayboff> oh
<jj_galvez> yuriks: who knows, but I agree it should be installed by default
<yuriks> yup, sure enough I had to install it
<yuriks> Crayboff: you weren't that much off ;) I HAD to install something
<daedra_> /etc/rc.d/wicd start. Reports success. ps aux|grep wicd. nothing. Help?
<adrenalyn> kleanchap: there should be a little arrow in the top right corner, an arrow pointing down, just right click and hit check for updates
<Crayboff> yuriks: :)
<duxbarak> n8tuserf-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119477
<daedra_> /etc/rc.d/wicd start. Reports success. ps aux|grep wicd. nothing. Help?
<adrenalyn>  How do you install Java JRE on ubuntu?
<duxbarak> n8tuserf-> there was no /boot/device.map
<syockit> daedra_: did you try what i said?
<duxbarak> n8tuserf-> oh, looking in wrong spot, hold on
<assmonger> hi guys. how do make syslog start with -r when i /etc/init.d/syslog it?
<daedra_> syockit: what did you say?
<syockit> daedra_: sudo invoke-rc.d wicd start
<Crayboff> syockit: umm is it a hidden file or something, cause I can't find any .gnome and I don't know how to view hidden files or do i have to be root to see it?
<adrenalyn> How do you install Java JRE on ubuntu?
<syockit> daedra_: then start wicd-client or something
<assmonger> i guess /etc/default/syslogd should do it
<syockit> Crayboff: yes it's hidden
<duxbarak> n8tuserf-> yeah, there is no file named that
<daedra_> syockit: what is invoke?
<syockit> Crayboff: in terminal, you use ' ls -a ' to view hidden files as well. in file browser, pressing ctrl-h should toggle it
<daedra_> syockit: I don't seem to have it
<syockit> daedra_: invoke-rc.d runs the script inside /etc/init.d/
<Crayboff> ah
<syockit> daedra_: invoke-rc.d
<Digitalcheffe> how do i fix a host name problem: sudo: unable to resolve host itlearning localhost /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<Digitalcheffe> ServerName localhost
<adrenalyn> How do you install Java JRE on ubuntu?
<Crayboff> jrib: did you want me to rename .gnome2 or .gnome?
<daedra> hmm
<jrib> Crayboff: both
<_VIM_> !java | adrenalyn
<ubottu> adrenalyn: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<KemrinH2> _VIM_: Error: "java" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2> Title: Java - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Crayboff> jrib: one at a time, or can i do it both at the same time?
<p0l0na1sE`> hello, i created a usb flash drive for ubuntu and am trying to run it in windows XP
<p0l0na1sE`> i am in windows XP awardBIOS setup utility, and i have the following optins under Boot Device Priority
<adrenalyn> _VIM_: Thanks!
<_VIM_> np
<jrib> Crayboff: either
<Crayboff> jrib: alright, i'll try gnome2
<Crayboff> brb
<jj_galvez> adrenalyn: its in the prepositories, I thin if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras that should git it for you
<jrib> Crayboff: you shouldn't do this if you don't understand why we ar edoing it though
<p0l0na1sE`> under "removable device": "Legacy Floppy", "LS120", "ZIP", "ATAPI MO", "USB FDD", "USB ZIP"
<spaceBARbarian> hey i am using the ubuntu live cd, and trying to run command as superuser, what do i put as the password when i run "su" ?
<p0l0na1sE`> which do i choose ?
<looter> anything for ubuntu that rivals linux?  I'm in need of something at the moment that will blank a dvd without burning anything else  to it first
<syockit> Crayboff: rather than renaming .gnome, I suggest you read http://bobbyallen.wordpress.com/2007/01/14/how-to-add-and-remove-users-in-ubuntu/ to add a new user, login to that user and check
<KemrinH2> Title: How to add and remove users in Ubuntu. « Bobby Allen (at bobbyallen.wordpress.com)
<KemrinH2`> Title: How to add and remove users in Ubuntu. « Bobby Allen (at bobbyallen.wordpress.com)
<looter> lol
<looter> i mean nero
<mustangg> how can I verify application version with apt/titude etc..?
<SkinnYPuP> I've got a program that wants a java virtual machine , however i see several in synaptic. Any suggestions on what package to install? http://www.geogebra.org/download/install.htm#linux
<KemrinH2> Title: GeoGebra (InstallAnywhere Web Installer) (at www.geogebra.org)
<KemrinH2`> Title: GeoGebra (InstallAnywhere Web Installer) (at www.geogebra.org)
<KemrinH> Eck, that's where you took off to
<tsrk> I'm running a server that's also a desktop but the problem is when users log in locally (through the GUI) they get special permissions (like non-root mounting).  How can I fix this?
<looter> no  one picked that up huh?  lol
<KemrinH> Does anyone know anything about supybots?
<duxbarak> spaceBARbarian-> just press enter, no password
<logjon> is it strange to have a program freeze to where it can't even be killed through terminal?
<_VIM_> KemrinH2: you better disable that in here
<KemrinH2> _VIM_: Error: "you" is not a valid command.
<_VIM_> O.o
<spaceBARbarian> duxbarak: it says authentication failure when i do that
<KemrinH> I could use help, and the people in the Supybot room are ignoring me
<KemrinH> @! shutup
<KemrinH2> KemrinH: Error: "!" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2`> KemrinH: Error: "!" is not a valid command.
<jj_galvez> logjon: yes, but it does happen sometimes
<looter> best burning software for Ubuntu???
<KemrinH> looter Gnomebaker
<duxbarak> spaceBARbarian: oh, that's right, use 'sudo' before every command, su isn't possible
<_VIM_> looter: k3b
<spaceBARbarian> duxbarak: so using sudo is same as superuser ?
<KemrinH> @ hello
<KemrinH2`> KemrinH: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2> KemrinH: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH> Why are there two of them?
<KemrinH> @ help
<KemrinH2> KemrinH: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<KemrinH2`> KemrinH: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<KemrinH> @ list
<KemrinH2> KemrinH: Admin, Alias, Channel, Config, Dict, Games, Herald, Insult, Internet, Karma, Later, Math, Misc, MoobotFactoids, News, NickCapture, Nickometer, Note, Owner, Plugin, Quote, QuoteGrabs, RSS, Relay, Reply, Seen, User, Utilities, and Web
<KemrinH2`> KemrinH: Admin, Alias, Channel, Config, Dict, Games, Herald, Insult, Internet, Karma, Later, Math, Misc, MoobotFactoids, News, NickCapture, Nickometer, Note, Owner, Plugin, Quote, QuoteGrabs, RSS, Relay, Reply, Seen, User, Utilities, and Web
<_VIM_> KemrinH2: you need to disable that bot
<KemrinH2> _VIM_: Error: "you" is not a valid command.
<FloodBot1> KemrinH2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KemrinH2> FloodBot1: Error: "Please" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ag90> spaceBARbarian, using sudo is *almost* the same as superuser. Its basically executing a command as superuser.
<Digitalcheffe> I keep getting an error : unable to resolve host itlearning localhost /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<ag90> spaceBARbarian, sudo stands for "super user do"
<KemrinH> _VIM_ How? I closed his terminal
<Scunizi> A little off the beaten bath.. How do I get mutt to play an audio attachment in mp3 format?
<_VIM_> donno, im not familiar with supybot's really
<Scunizi> *path
<Digitalcheffe> anyone?
<madagascar27> HI i need major help I installed ubuntu with wubi but it messed up, and now during start up It shows vista and ubuntu how can I delete the ubuntu partion
<madagascar27> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<KemrinH2> madagascar27: Error: "vista" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2`> madagascar27: Error: "vista" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2> Title: Switching to Ubuntu from Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<KemrinH2`> Title: Switching to Ubuntu from Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<adrenalyn> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KemrinH2`> adrenalyn: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2> adrenalyn: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2`> Title: Using The Terminal - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<KemrinH2> Title: Using The Terminal - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<FloodBot1> KemrinH2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KemrinH2> FloodBot1: Error: "Please" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KemrinH> @ Shut up robot!!
<KemrinH2> KemrinH: Error: "Shut" is not a valid command.
<KemrinH2`> KemrinH: Error: "Shut" is not a valid command.
<Digitalcheffe> I keep getting an error : unable to resolve host itlearning localhost /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<KemrinH> Someone help, how do I get them to stop being... alive?
<KemrinH> er... I need to kill their proccess, which one is it!?1
<Digitalcheffe> lol
<Digitalcheffe>  omg
<duxbarak> n8tuserf ? you still with me?
<syockit> KemrinH: do ps aux | grep <that script you started>
<Digitalcheffe> i know this is a simple fix . but im a newbie
<jspMyth> help! i accidentally just deleted all of my windows partitions :( , how do i get them back ( i managed to save a detailed print of the old partition table)
<Scunizi> A little off the beaten path.. How do I get mutt to play an audio attachment in mp3 format?
<_VIM_> KemrinH: try sudo killall -9 supybot
<KemrinH> ^_^ Got 'em. Thanks
<_VIM_> cool
<Scunizi> jspMyth: good luck.. looks like either you're 100% ubuntu or you'll have to reinstall ubuntu
<_VIM_> what was the solution KemrinH ?
<Scunizi> jspMyth: that is reinstall windows.
<jspMyth> Scunizi: i am on ubuntu live cd
<Scunizi> jspMyth: installing?
<KemrinH> _VIM_ I opened the process manager and scrolled down to "supybot"
<jspMyth> Scunizi: no i was trying to move a partition but i wrote a new table by mistake
<madagascar27> HI i need major help I installed ubuntu with wubi but it messed up, and now during start up It shows vista and ubuntu how can I delete the ubuntu partion
<KemrinH> It was there 3 times, and I shut each down
<Scunizi> jspMyth: if you actually committed the move then it's done
<_VIM_> KemrinH: ok, :)
<jspMyth> Scunizi: this is what happened, i opened fdisk thru the live CD, wanted to move a partition, but accidentaly wrote a new blank table
<Crayboff> jrib: didn't work, it just created another .gnome2 which doesn't have as manythings as the original .gnome2 which i renamed to .bnome2
<duxbarak> madagascar27 : redo MBR with windows install cd, then format the partition with ubuntu
<jspMyth> Scunizi: i have a list of all my old paritions, cant i just write them back exactly using fdisk ?
<Crayboff> jrib: should I delete the new .gnome2 and change.bnome2 back to .gnome2?
<Spanky> DCC SEND %*^%*&%*&^*&^*&^*&^*&
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, well as long as you didn't hit ok, or forward to next page and it didnt write it you should be ok
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, you might be able to reset your computer and start over...
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: i did write it ( using the w key)
<billybigrigger> someone correct me if im wrong ^^^^^
<madagascar27> duxbarak: whats MBR
<duxbarak> master boot record
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, sorry, i didn't see your in fdisk, i assumed graphical installer
<Peroxyde> ?DCC SEND "ff???f??????????????" 0 0 0
<madagascar27> duxbarak: also ubuntu does not work
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: no i was doing fdisk because gparted wont work for some reason
<madagascar27> duxbarak: I want to delelte its name from coming up on the multiboot screen
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, livecd installer didnt work for you?
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: basically my hd has an empty table but all the data should still be there right ?
<yoyoned2> jspMyth: use the gparted livecd
<oobe> the angle on my printer is a bit off tilt does anyone know what that is called or how to fix it
<KemrinH> Does anyone know how to get Supybot to function as a Pidgin addon? The people in Pidgin sent me to supybot, and the people in supybot ignored me
<jspMyth> okay guys basically i have a HD with no partition table but all my data, is there any way i can get it back
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, well, yes...data should still be there as long as the table wasnt saved/written
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: i accidentally deleted the table and it saved too
<Crayboff> jrib: should I? syockit? should I?
<jrib> jspMyth: testdisk (but I must go now)
<kleanchap> If someone answered, then I missed it.  So I will ask again, How do you do system updates in Ubuntu?
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: i am in fdisk right now and it shows 0 partitions on the device
<duxbarak> madagascar27: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/919529
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, well if you deleted the table, then restart your computer, you have nothing to loose now...if on restart your data is there well then you got back more than you hoped :P
<kleanchap> on command-line
<jrib> Crayboff: yes, and proceed to ~/.gconf/ maybe?
<yoyoned2> jspMyth:  if you can recreate the partition table exacty like it was, it  will work
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, i would restart, but someone else here might have a solution
<jrib> kleanchap: click on the red triangle in the notification area
<KemrinH> kleanchap sudo apt-get update
<oobe> kleanchap, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jspMyth> yoyoned2: what about the MFT wouldnt that be all messed up ?
<jrib> !apt > kleanchap
<ubottu> kleanchap, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, hard to say...im not at your computer to see how far you went so...either restart or keep asking for advice here
<Crayboff> jrib, alright, so what I should do is 1) rename the .bnome2 to .gnome2 2) do the thing with .gnome 3) do it with .gconf   ??
<yoyoned2> MFT?
<exodus_ms> hmm, what is   /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7   it seems to eat up a lot of my cpu running at 50% sometimes
<oobe> kleanchap, my answer was best ignore the others :P
<jrib> Crayboff: sure.  Or do more.  We're kind of shooting in the dark here
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: yeah i think i will try restart and see whats the deal, i have the old table information saved
<jrib> Crayboff: maybe grep -R amarok ~/.*   is smarter
<Crayboff> jrib: do that in the terminal?
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, you on 2 computers? or you irc'ing on the computer that you fubar'd?
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: only one laptop, i am IRCing off ubuntu live cd
<jrib> Crayboff: sure, I have to go now though
<billybigrigger> ahh
<Crayboff> jrib: what do i do if i find the file?
<syockit> Crayboff: if you want to do that you must not be logged in or else your old .gnome will be overwritten
<jrib> Crayboff: depends on file
<Crayboff> jrib: should I be doing the grep thing with sudo?
<jrib> Crayboff: shouldn't be needed
<Crayboff> jrib: and how long would it take?
<luckyone> is there a way I can skip the gdm login screen and automatically login as me?
<redvamp128> jspMyth:  Not sure how good the tools are-- but www.ultimatebootcd.com has some tools for data recovery on the cd.
<Pricey> luckyone: system > administration > login window
<Pricey> lycidas: look at the security tab
<luckyone> Pricey: if I can't get there, how do I do it from the shell?
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, well come back and let us know :P
<exodus_ms> how can I find information on a process running in htop
<KemrinH> Does anyone know how to get Supybot to function as a Pidgin addon? The people in Pidgin sent me to supybot, and the people in supybot ignored me
<Crayboff> jrib: before you leave, what would grep -R amarok ~/.* tell me?
<Pricey> KemrinH: pidgin doesn't have addons. supybot connects directly to irc, not through another program.
<irhax4u> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: it cant boot anymore, says no bootable devices found
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, hmmm fdisk might be able to fix the mbr
<MoTec> nuke it from orbit.. it's you're only hope.
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, fdisk /mbr
<MoTec> your*
<Taylor> Hello everyone! Can anyone help me with something?
<syockit> if not specific to ubuntu, you can try asking
<syockit> no guarantees
<KemrinH> Pricey Right, but I was hoping there was a way to have it connect to Pidgin and interact with anyone who messages. If that's not possible, do you know of any Pidgin based bots?
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: it says unable to open /mbr
<KemrinH> Taylor, please do not ask to ask a question ^_^
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, fixmbr?
<Pricey> KemrinH: you want a bot to connect to a network like aim?
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, sorry havent had to do this in a few years, cant remember the command
<jspMyth> billy that wont work
<Taylor> Okay. thanks. Well I have an _OLD_ PC that had windows 98 on it. I wiped that. So now I just have a PC lying around. I would like to install ubuntu, howerver; I cant put from CD(no cd BIOS support) Is there some type of 'boot disk' I can use?
<jspMyth> you need to specify a partition where u fix the boot record
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, your positive fdisk /mbr doesnt work?
<jspMyth> yeah
<jspMyth> i think ill just write a new table with the old settings
<KemrinH> Pricey Basically I want a bot that doesn't connect to any network, but just deals with the messages Pidgin gets, independent of network
<billybigrigger> jspMyth,
<Crayboff> jrib: ok it finished, what do i do with this?
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<Pricey> KemrinH: probably against their ToS. I'd check that out first.
<ellarea> I did ls -l on a directory and found some files were having this permission: -rw-------@
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, fix your mbr with your live cd
<Aquina> I stated a question in #xubuntu but didn't receive much input so I repeat it in here. Hopefully some experts in here can help me with it...
<ellarea> I did ls -l on a directory and found some files were having this permission: -rw-------@, why is there a @ in the end, how do I remove it?
<Aquina> "A general question about "sysv-rc-conf". It's more or less for usage with Red Hat systems but also widely used on Debian/Ubuntu. What do you think about it (also in comparison with BUM and the default XFCE service control)?"
<KemrinH> Pricey But one that works on AIM and YAHOO would do if oyu know of one... Against who's terms of service?
<KemrinH> Pricey Pidgins?
<elementz> my system starts to act really strange. it suddenly freezes, and won't accept any user input anymore! only thing i can do is hit the powerswitch.
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, its a short simple tutorial by the looks of it, 3 or 4 commands maybe
<Pricey> KemrinH: I'd guess connecting automated bot things could easily be against yahoo or aim's ToS.
<syockit> Aquina: umm can you bring those to offtopic
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: that wont work unless i create partition
<KemrinH> Pricey Maybe... not sure. I don't really care though considering the volume of bots they already have swarming their networks harassing people. I just want something to respond when people message me but I'm away, in a way slightly more in depth than an Autoreply
<elementz> now, which logs should i check? under /var/log/messages ? or which will be the one that could help me? and what should i grep for? already grepped for 'error' but nothing really found under any logfile
<jspMyth> billybigrigger: currently the disk has no partition table, it looks as if it has 100gb of free space
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, ahh
<kholerabbi> I've had this problem for a version of ubuntu or two but I've just sort of ignored it. So it's not so important but any help would be aprreciated.. Basically my volume/sound bar only goes on full and completely unfull and just wavers back and forth as you drag it until you let it go whence it goes straight to full..??
<KemrinH> Something I could just program to send X message when Y message is received
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, well create a new table with the same settings as your old one? maybe data's there?
<Crayboff> jrib: i'm going to try more of the renaming stuff
<billybigrigger> jspMyth, i dont know what to tell you anymore
<Aquina> syockit, I don't know "where" offtopic is, but I have a general Problem with administrating my services on my Ubuntu server and Xubuntu clients. This is a support request.
<jspMyth> Does anyone know of an application that can help me rebuild a partition table ?
<progenitus> hi
<KemrinH> Pricey Something I could just program to send X message when Y message is received
<progenitus> how do i compile the kernel modules for nvidia 180.25 drivers?
<billybigrigger> progenitus, those instructions are on nvidia.com's site i believe
<jspMyth> Does anyone know of an application that can help me rebuild a partition table ?
<noth> xchat 흑백모드로 바꾸기 빡씨군요..
<_VIM_> !cn | noth
<ubottu> noth: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<toronto> mj
<jspMyth> Does anyone know of an application that can help me rebuild a partition table ?
<toronto> durt
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<b3z3rk3r> wow.. nice split!
<PhillipA> does anyone have ubuntu intrepid and blender installed and networkmanager-applet running right now?
<nightrid3r> not as nice a split as one would expect
<PhillipA> need help confirming a bug as non-video-driver-specific
<Jade> i
<jspMyth> Does anyone know of an application that can help me rebuild a partition table ?
<PhillipA> Jade: you do?
<Jade> i'm looking to speak to someone who currently has 8.10 on their dell mini 9
<PhillipA> jspMyth: are you talking about a corrupt table?
<meshuggah> prout et prout
<shoterboyx> Erm is this the help and support channel for ubuntu?
<meshuggah> gkkoq
<meshuggah> shoterboyx, yes
<meshuggah> gptaqbc
<shoterboyx> can i ask a question?
<syockit> !ask | shoterboyx
<ubottu> shoterboyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KemrinH2> syockit: Error: "ask" is not a valid command.
<syockit> KemrinH: I thought you killed the bot?
<genii> KemrinH: Please stop inflicting your supybots on us
<jspMyth> Does anyone know of an application that can help me rebuild a partition table ?
<PhillipA> jspMyth: are you talking about a corrupt table?
<KemrinH> Sorry
<meshuggah> ask dammit
<jspMyth> PhillipA: no accidentally deleted whole table :(
<KemrinH> I was twinking the config and I guess I didn't twink hard enough
<jspMyth> PhillipA: i think i got something to, its called TESTDISK
<syockit> KemrinH: *tweak
<KemrinH> syockit Yes.
<shoterboyx> ok......when i m using VM to try ubuntu....i press try ubuntu and when it when to a black screen, lots of sentence came out and the last line end like this end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22
<KemrinH> I thought it might end up here so I came back in case it did.
<PhillipA> mmm... a rescue disk and, say, fdisk if you are really awesome or maybe even DOS "fdisk /mbr" should do
<meshuggah> shoterboyx, dont try ubuntu this way
<KemrinH> But it wasn't supposed to, if it'd worked like I hoped
<_VIM_> twinking? you must play Anarchy Online
<Scunizi> shoterboyx: which vm?
<shoterboyx> then how should i try?
<meshuggah> shoterboyx, partition your hd give it 10 gig
<shoterboyx> window virtual pc 2007
<char00les> hello
<meshuggah> shoterboyx, and install ubuntu this way
<fearful> shorterboyx: Run it on the LiveCD and just click test
<meshuggah> shoterboyx, it is the better
<shoterboyx> will i still get the end trace error?
<Scunizi> shoterboyx: arg.. you could probably do it easy in virtual box or vmware server .. but not win virt pc
<syockit> meshuggah: he wantsto try first
<redvamp128> shoterboyx:  If you want to try is as a vm you should probably use the alternate cd for the install (I have heard success with that using MSVPC) you just let it boot type cli and ubuntu should install.
<jspMyth> PhillipA: testdisk recognized all my deleted partitions and i wrote them back, time to try a boot :)
<KemrinH> Cross your fingers, it might be about to appear again...
<PhillipA> jspMyth: ok, glad it apparently worked :D
<redvamp128> shoterboyx:  and also give it 256mb and 6gig drive
<Scunizi> shoterboyx: just boot to the live cd.. it won't effect your HD.. little slow that way but it works.
<meshuggah> syockit, it is this way i tried ubuntu
<KemrinH> Fucl
<shoterboyx> redvamp123: i not very sure what u are talking about can u say more clearly pls??
<_VIM_> !u | shoterboyx
<ubottu> shoterboyx: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<KemrinH> Well, that's enough of that silliness I guess. I have no idea how to retarget it
<redvamp128> !alternate cd | shoterboyx:
<ubottu> shoterboyx:: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<KemrinH> Ani1 wanna sii mii type lik this?
<dbansal> hello, does anyone here have experience with wmii or xmonad?
<shoterboyx> scunizi: u mean go to bios and change to boot from disc then use the ubuntu disc?
<_VIM_> shoterboyx: i guess you can't read either :/
<ImSad> server irc.rizon.net
<gluxon> Hello, can I get some help?
<ImSad> yee yee
<ImSad> :<
<dbansal> hello, does anyone here have experience with wmii or xmonad?
<PhillipA> !ask | gluxon
<shoterboyx> _VIM_: sorry guys
<ubottu> gluxon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fearful> gluxon: Shoot
<meshuggah> syockit, it is this way that i tried debian too, but he screwed my bootmanager
<dbansal> hello, does anyone here have experience with wmii or xmonad?
<shoterboyx>  sorry for my bad i will write in correct english
<Guest27139> OKay, How Do I switch moniters in ubuntu?
<syockit> meshuggah: well, that's how I got to ubuntu, but musn't assume everyone's daredevil
<Guest27139> Wow, it's packed in here.
<Guest27139> Anyway, one of my moniters is cracked...
<jspMyth> PhillipA: So ubuntu is recognizing all my partitions now all the data is there too, but i cant boot windows, it says BOOTMGR is missing
<Guest27139> I can only see part of the top, so it was hard getting here.
<cyberjorge> hi there, any recommendation for good image backup for ubuntu?
<hlm> how do I remove a startup script from init.d?
<meshuggah> anyone know a speech recognition software for linux or an old viavoice somewhere
<jspMyth> PhillipA: bad part is that i dont have a windows CD ( and also i was using windows 7)
<cyberjorge> i am thinking, acronis true image
<soreau> Guest27139: Which video driver are you using?
<eltopo> Hello
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: try clonezilla
<Guest27139> ??
<PhillipA> jspMyth: stand by
<Guest27139> Wait...
<meshuggah> 372 on debian channel / 1326 on ubuntu
<somebodywhoneeds> Okay...
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: or maybe fog. although i have not tried that one yet...
<somebodywhoneeds> I don't know what video drivers have to do with this but....
<cyberjorge> thanks _VIM_ is this something that you install and boot with ubuntu with option to sechdule?
<somebodywhoneeds> Okay...
<PhillipA> jspMyth: try to get your hands on a dos boot floppy, i can't seem to find an image online
<Jax24> Hey everyone... just got a Dell netbook running Heron... and I can't get the switch users function to work, if I try to switch users it just goes to a black screen and then a password prompt for the last person using the computer?
<redvamp128> PhillipA:  www.bootdisk.com
<somebodywhoneeds> I've got two moniters, one that's cracked and one that's working ine
<cyberjorge> _VIM_: which works best? i'm kinda out of time to test which works
<somebodywhoneeds> *fine
<PhillipA> jspMyth: then try to get a modern version of MS fdisk
<dbansal> hello, does anyone here have experience with wmii or xmonad?
<PhillipA> jspMyth: someone told me bootdisk.com
<_VIM_> cyberjorge clonzilla is a live CD if im not mistaking
<somebodywhoneeds> My computer doesn't support the one that's working fine... but I can plug that moniter in the one that's broken.
<_VIM_> or it's own distro
<hlm> how do I remove something I added with update-rc.d?
<_VIM_> it's not part of ubuntu
<somebodywhoneeds> So I just need to switch moniters...
<cyberjorge> i understand, just asking how it works..
<somebodywhoneeds> How do I do that?
<PhillipA> hlm: update-rc.d -f [name] remove
<somebodywhoneeds> Anybody?
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: well like i said, i have have not tried fog yet,,, so you get to be the test rat ;)
<hlm> thankyou PhillipA
<_VIM_> let me know how it goes lol
<cyberjorge> hmmm... ok
<PhillipA> so, anybody have blender installed on their ubuntu system?
<soreau> somebodywhoneeds: You're rambling. You've already stated your problem. Depending on which graphics driver you use there are different ways to switch monitors. Now again, which graphics driver are you using?
<cyberjorge> but i don't wanna risk my backup, i'll probably go for a more used one
<Crayboff> *sigh* jrib, syockit, changing those three didn't work
<jspMyth> PhillipA: someone on #windows suggested i install ubuntu and hope that grub will pick up the win7 loader
<Xeo> how do i change the menu bar color for the active window?
<syockit> Crayboff: changing what? let me check logs
<PhillipA> jspMyth: "pick up?"
<_2> jspMyth you use linux ?
<fearful> I wanted to remove xubuntu-desktop I did sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop but there is still some apps that where installed that stayed in my GNOME menus how can I remove them?
<jspMyth> PhillipA: normally if u install windows 7 and install grub it will let you load the windows 7 boot loader from grub
<somebodywhoneeds> ???
<jspMyth> _2:  i am using ubuntu live cd, trying to recover my win7 installation
<cyberjorge> _VIM_: with clonezilla, are you able to migrate a complete image to different with minimal hardware changes, say harddisk and some components but same board?
<PhillipA> jspMyth: but that's assuming it's on the windows partition in the first place
<PhillipA> if it *can't find* it you might need to restore it
<_2> jspMyth you don't have to install linux to use grub.  you should look into the "super_grub_cd"
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: yeah, Clonezilla can be dangerous..as I'm sure the others can be too, if not handled with care... Now if you just want a backup of stuff without an image, try sbackup
<syockit> Crayboff: umm what did you do? you renamed your .gnome, huh?
<_2> jspMyth just web search those three words.
<fearful> How can I remove the xubuntu apps that were installed, like 'xfce4 app finder'
<cyberjorge> no _VIM_ i need a full image backup of os and settings so i won't have to reinstall over and over again
<komo> hi, how can i get in a greek chat?
<_VIM_> yeah Clonezilla then
<_2> !puregnome > fearful
<ubottu> fearful, please see my private message
<jspMyth> _2: i dont have anything except a live USB of ubuntu (which i am on)
<_2> !purekde > fearful
<_VIM_> !backup | cyberjorge  (try these sites)...
<ubottu> cyberjorge  (try these sites)...: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cyberjorge> especially i just finished with my ultimate ubuntu setup after so many failures :D
<komo> hi, how can i get in a greek chat?
<nightrid3r> !gr | komo
<ubottu> komo: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<_2> jspMyth you can use that to install grub,   just select a safe place for the stage# files  and install grub normally
<Crayboff> syockit: i renamed .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf
<fearful> _2: How about for xfce4 thats KDE
<syockit> Crayboff: that was outside gnome when you did it?
<_2> fearful not sure.  is there not a link on the page ?   i thought it had a link for other flavours
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: sorry to just throw websites at you from ubottu but, at least that way you'll actually accomplish the task... :)
<Crayboff> syockit: what do you mean by that?
<komo> #ubuntu-gr
<syockit> Crayboff: were you logged in?
<Crayboff> syockit: yes
<Xeo> (10:08:48 PM) Xeo: how do i change the menu bar color for the active window?
<fearful> _2: Sorry didn't see the link I'll look into it
<obx> yikes i forgot how big this room was.
<jspMyth> PhillipA: i think ill just use that ms-sys program now
<nightrid3r> komo /join #ubuntu-gr
<syockit> Crayboff: if you do from desktop, rename .gnome, log out, it will create new .gnome automatically
<syockit> Crayboff: that's why I didn't recommend renaming gnome
<PhillipA> jspMyth: it's "fdisk /mbr" it will erase grub but will restore the win boot image
<komo> ths
<logan34234> does anyone know of any music handling programs for mp3 players? Like it will let me manage my collection, decide what gets put on my mp3 player, automatically get album covers/correct tag data?
<chupy> i have a simple question de envyng nvidia drivers are the privative drivers??? and the best or latest?
<Crayboff> syockit: ya figured that out, well oops. i deleted the new .gnome and replaced it with the original
<syockit> Crayboff: try adding a user, log in as that user and see if it affects the new user or not
<chupy> * i have a simple question the envyng nvidia drivers are the privative drivers??? and the best or latest?
<cyberjorge> _VIM_: no problem at all, i'm learning from, i don't know actually there's a command to make a complete image untill you threw me there.. LOL :D
<jspMyth> PhillipA: i am trying to follow this link that you sent me before http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<fearful> _2: Nothing for xfce4.
<Crayboff> syockit: why would that do anything differently?
<syockit> Crayboff: or if you know how to start/stop gdm, you can try that rename thing again
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: haha well let me know how it goes :)
<bartek> Hi there, I have a bash script I want to install and the install instructions say "source into .bashrc under line [...]" what does it mean to source something into .bashrc ? Never heard this phrase before. Something tells me it means COPY AND PASTE though :)
<_2> fearful you can wildcard apt   something like  "sudo apt-get remove 'xfce*'"  but that wont really get everything.  it will generate a nice list though.
<josh__> Hey Gang. I need a wireless guru. Got an AR242x card in this laptop that just refuses to play well with others. Who should I 'ping' for help?
<syockit> Crayboff: no, it's just to confirm whether amarok only affects you or other users as well
<Crayboff> syockit: amarok doesn't auto start in a new user, if that's what your asking and i don't know what start/stop gdm is
<logan34234> Does anyone know any linux programs for managing my music collection and moving files to an mp3 player?
<_2> fearful or even "xf*"
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: what have you done to get the device working?
<syockit> Crayboff: okay, so it only affects you...
<cyberjorge> _VIM_: sure buddy! anyway have an idea for a software to make an ubuntu machine act as a wifi server where you can generate accounts for a user then expire at a given time or at logout
<jspMyth> anyone know a linux program that can write the VISTA MBR ?
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, installed, booted, updated, iwlist s & iwconfig    no devices other then eth0 are showing att  (8.04)
<kitche> jspMyth: no linux program can
<fearful> _2: Nice thanks, didn't know you can wildcard apt-get :p
<syockit> Crayboff: this is amarok 1/2? does amarok have its own "Launch at start up" option in its preference?
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: 32 or 64bit?
<nightrid3r> cyberjorge wifidog ?
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, 32bit
<jspMyth> kitche: are you sure, i found a couple that can write the winXP MBR, but not vista
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: hmm no sorry
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: are you on it now?. like does it have non-wireless internet access?
<logan34234> does anyone know of any programs for managing my music collection on linux?
<_2> fearful you should really look into deborphan  and debfoster too.   they really help with things like that.
<cyberjorge> hmmm.. nightrid3r let me try that
<cyberjorge> thanks guys for the help
<nightrid3r> logan34234 amarok
<kitche> jspMyth: I never even heard of a linux program writing a windows xp mbr before
<fearful> _2: Alright thanks again.
<jspMyth> kitche: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<superfly__> hey sexy ladies
<_2> !info debfoster > fearful
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, yes sir. running via wired eth now. IndyGunFreak and you can talk at almost any level with me. i
<ubottu> debfoster (source: debfoster): Install only wanted Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Crayboff> syockit, i looked through it's preferences and can't find anything of the sort. i looked a couple times. is it possible i missed it, ya i guess. it's v1.4.1
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, yes sir. running via wired eth now. IndyGunFreak and you can talk at almost any level with me. i've been playing with comps and *nix for a bit now.
<josh__> ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: ok, and you are using 8.10, right?
<superfly__> hey sexy ladies
<logan34234> I'm looking for somethig that can move music to my MP3 player, i dont think amarok has that support
<logan34234> I'm looking for the linux equivilent of winamp
<Scunizi> logan34234: what kind of mp3 player?
<govinda> xmms
<crh0872> yeah xmms
<logan34234> A Sandisk Sansa Fuze
<IndyGunFreak> audacious
<logan34234> it claims to be linux compatible, on the box
<carbine> Anyone here good with intel graphics in Ubuntu?
<logan34234> also research showed it to be the most linux compatible
<syockit> Crayboff: this is a wild guess but: does .kde exist?
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: are you using 8.10?..
<Scunizi> logan34234: I have a Sansa 2 or something like that and amorak and rhythmbox work
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, negative. 8.04
<adrenalyn> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: thats why...
<ladies> hello
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, don't care for KDE4.(hex)
<kitche> jspMyth: ah ms-sys yeah but I still have never heard of a linux program able to do it, but then again I won't trust a different operating system to write another operating system mbr
<Crayboff> syockit: yes it does
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, yer kidding, right?
<somebodywhoneeds> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073000
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: not at all.
<adrenalyn> does anyone know how to configure Java to let me play runescape?
<somebodywhoneeds> Please look at that.
 * carbine is trying to run WoW within Wine using an intel chipset with onboard graphics. =x
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, i can't get this card running in oot-four?
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: i have that device on 3 different machines
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: you can... its just kind of a pain
<syockit> Crayboff: wow thats curious. check .kde/Autostart (if I remember correctly)
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: i do no, ndiswrapper won't work,
<IndyGunFreak> *know
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, fire the links over, please.
<jbuncher> Is anyone in here with intel wireless having trouble accessing hidden SSID networks with hardy kernel 2.6.24-23?
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: problem is, most of the links are dead, it requires a patched version of madwifi, for 8.04.. lemme see if i still have the files saved
<Crayboff> syockit: you're talking about ~/.kde/ right?
<ladiesman264> s
<syockit> Crayboff: yes
<ladiesman264> so where are all the chicks
<Crayboff> syockit: the only files in it are cache-boff-laptop, share, socket-boff-laptop, and tmp-boff-laptop
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, no. no ndiswrapper. if that is the case, i'll get xubuntu (8.10) and use it.  The only reason I'm not on 8.10 now is the KDE kha-kha.
<ladiesman264> i heard the internet has some
<Jax24> Hey everyone... running Heron on a Dell netbook but I can't switch users... if i try to switch to a different user i just get a black screen and then a password prompt for the last user logged inh
<adrenalyn> How do you configure JRE Java to run the applet in the browser such as the game RuneSCape
<Scunizi> !ot | ladiesman264
<ubottu> ladiesman264: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: just use normal ubuntu, unless you just like xfce.. gnome works just fine..
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, cool. tanx, dawg. I'm gonna step out and take a puff. Back in three.
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: ok, i'll try to find these files and see if i can help you wiht it.
<ladiesman264> see thats the thing i met ubuntu in a bar last night she was so pretty
<meshuggah> gkkoq
<ladiesman264> is she her
<ladiesman264> ?
<adrenalyn> How do you configure JRE Java to run the applet in the browser such as the game RuneSCape
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, we will NOT have that conversation. (imo:  the only place for any Gnome is on the front lawn of a rich dudes house).
<spideyman> I cant get rtorrent to work since i upgraded to 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: lol, ok
<adrenalyn> How do you configure JRE Java to run the applet in the browser such as the game RuneSCape
<Scunizi> !patients | adrenalyn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients
<spideyman> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jbuncher> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adrenalyn> sry but noone wants to answer me, so i thot id bump the question
<PhillipA> adrenalyn: sun-java6-plugin
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, change of direction for a bit....    Is there anyway to update to 8.10 and KEEP KDE3.x ?
<adrenalyn> can i get that thru Add/Remove?
<Scunizi> adrenalyn: give it a little time.. if they know the answer they'll get back to you..
<adrenalyn> or should i install thru terminal or something?
<PhillipA> no, go to Synaptic Package Manager
<Crayboff> ^syockit
<josh__> IndyGunFreak, I don't mind updating, if I can keep a WORKING copy of KDE on here.
<adrenalyn> how do i get to that?
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: honestly, i dont' know... but i have the files you need for 8.04.. if you want to join me in #indygunfreak  i';ll rapidshare them to you and tell you how to do it.
<PhillipA> or just type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<adrenalyn> kk
<syockit> Crayboff: hold on I'm trying to recall...
<megaJuice> anyone know anything about graphic drivers?
<syockit> Crayboff: wow, it's already almost 2 hours you're on this. btw what was the result of that find thing?
<fearful> _2: debophran had a lot of list that I didn't know whether to keep or remove so I just stuck with the xfce* wildcard I don't think it removed all but it helped thanks again.
<Crayboff> syockit, what find thing?
<grkblood13> hey, any1 know of a web browser based remote hosting site?
<grkblood13> so some1 can see what im doing to their computer reomotely
<spideyman> megaJuice im dealing with mine allday ATI
<PhillipA> !vnc | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Crayboff> oh the grep? syockit, didn't pastebin it o_O
<grkblood13> PhillipA, i want to use something web broswer based
<grkblood13> im going to be connecting to a windows box from ubuntu
<genii> grkblood13: So if I understand: They are not near their computer but wish to visit a website whre they can see their desktop and what you are currently doing to it as you are remotely logged in from some third location?
<Scunizi> grkblood13: vnc works fine.. and the other will be able to watch.. windows typically had RDP installed already and you just hook to it.
<Crayboff> syockit: would you like me to do it again?
<megaJuice> spideyman: I tried to install an ATI card, but gave up and am trying to go back to my original "Generic Driver". But I didn't back it up, and now I think I'm screwed.
<jbuncher> anyone know what the sudo update is about in hardy?
<syockit> Crayboff: yes i do, but I'd like the grep to be case-insensitive
<grkblood13> i want to log in to their box remotely but i still want them to be able to see what im doign to their pc
<spideyman> megaJuice give me a sec ill get you a link
<grkblood13> so i would log in through a web browser
<syockit> Crayboff: add -i flag to grep when you do it
<Crayboff> ya just figured that
<grkblood13> and they would see that mouse move
<megaJuice> spideyman: awesome, thank you
<Crayboff> i installed the pastebinit command, how do i use that again?
<crh0872> grkblood13 are you talking about VNC?
<PhillipA> try http://danielwebb.us/software/vnc/
<grkblood13> im not toalkign about anythign specific
<crh0872> sounds like you want VNC though
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: I just joined,  you want someone to remote connect your computer?
<syockit> Crayboff: pastebinit <filename>
<spideyman> megajuice http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu_Intrepid_.28v_8.10.29
<grkblood13> no
<Crayboff> well that doesn't help here, does it, syockit
<Crayboff> ?
<grkblood13> i want to remote connect to theirs
<syockit> Crayboff: if it's something that outputs to standard output, <process> | pastebinit
<grkblood13> through a web browser
<grkblood13> i know hteres a prog that does it
<Crayboff> syockit: i did that, but it got pissy at me
<grkblood13> i jsut cant remember it
<megaJuice> spideyman: I'm looking at it now
<sebsebseb> PhillipA: Java VNC's yeah.  I tunnel  VNC properly over SSH :)
<Crayboff> syockit: so i just ran grep -R amarok ~/.* -i and will copy paste it in if i can
<genii> grkblood13: If they are in front of their computer when you use a program like VNC or FreeNX or RDP or whatever, they will see you moving the mouse. You won't need some intermediate webpage thing
<syockit> Crayboff: no, output to file
<grkblood13> do they need to install anything?
<spideyman> megajuice im finally tripple booting on a 32" lcd sweet
<syockit> Crayboff: grep -R amarok ~/.* -i > result.file
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: you want someone to remote connect your computer?
<PhillipA> grkblood13: just the vnc client, which is trivial to install, there are even java applets for it
<syockit> Crayboff: that'll give you the file, and also pastebinit result.file afterwards
<sebsebseb> PhillipA: VNC on it's own is not secure
<genii> grkblood13: VNC does have a java based interface on the hosting machine, it's likely what you are thinking of
<Crayboff> syockit: is that the exact command? and where will it be saved to? do i have to specify it?
<PhillipA> sebsebseb: i don't think he's worried about security
<jspMyth> PhillipA: if i run bootsect.exe -fixmbr in wine do you think that will work ?
<sebsebseb> PhillipA: well  now days if I vnc someone,  I will make sure I do it securely
<sebsebseb> and that's been a while
<jspMyth> or does wine does wine do everything virtually ?
<PhillipA> jspMyth: ooh, wine, wouldn't try that... linux will restrict you from accessing the mbr
<PhillipA> otherwise linux would be vulnerable to the simplest mbr worm
<sebsebseb> jspMyth: yeah  that won't work
<jspMyth> PhillipA: thought so, i guess i am gonna go try and find a vista bootable dvd
<jspMyth> PhillipA: thanks for the help
<jbuncher> jspMyth:  what is the issue?
<PhillipA> jspMyth: no problem
<sebsebseb> jspMyth: you can probably fix without the DVD
<jspMyth> jbuncher: need to fix the vista bootloader without a DVD
<jspMyth> jbuncher: all i have is ubuntu on flash drive
<sebsebseb> jspMyth: you can fix wtih out DVD I am pretty sure
<sebsebseb> what was the  program called hummmmm
<jspMyth> sebsebseb: has to be a linux program, i know easyBCD does it but thats for windows only
<megaJuice> spideyman: yeah i've looked at that probably 100 times. I need to get the driver for my generic card that I have.
<jbuncher> jspMyth:  what is wrong with the vista bootloader?
<syockit> Crayboff: grep -iR amarok ~/.* > result.file ; pastebinit result.file
<grkblood13> ok, i think im looking for something similiar to gotomypc.com
<sebsebseb> jspMyth: yep  easyBCD I was thinking of
<spideyman> megajuice worked for my onboard ati
<jspMyth> jbuncher: i think it was overwritten when i recovered my deleted partitions with testdisk
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: showmypc.com
<grkblood13> thats it!
<grkblood13> thank you
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: fine if your remote connecting someone on Windows,  once they have the program for it,  but  Linux  I don't know about that
<Crayboff> alright, its put in the terminal and going, syockit
<jspMyth> sebsebseb: yeah what i need is a linux version of easyBCD
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: I think maybe Linux can only view other computers with that
<megaJuice> spideyman: yeah I tried to install it, it didn't work, I got pissed off, and I put my old card back in.
<jbuncher> jspMyth: ah ok.  Sorry, I don't think I can help.  Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions though.
<redvamp128> PhillipA:  do you think this will work for him? Windows Vista Recovery Disc Download — The NeoSmart Files <http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/>
<spideyman> megajuice I know the feeling
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: what do you want to do with remote connecting software?
<grkblood13> :( maybe that wasnt it
<jspMyth> jbuncher: no problem, well off to find a vista dvd :)
<PhillipA> redvamp128: if it is genuine microsoft, it should work for him
<grkblood13> the service i was thinking of is free
<megaJuice> spideyman: what card do you have?
<spideyman> megajuice it took me all day to get my 32" lcd working
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: that one is free
<spideyman> megajuice onboard radeon express 200 nothing fancy
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: setting up your own VNC server that is  encrypted, becasue it uses SSH, is not that hard really
<sebsebseb> grkblood13: then  people can securely remote connect you, or you securely remote connect them
<idris> hi do any of u know what i can use as a msn on ubuntu
<megaJuice> spideyman: I've been trying for 3 days. I have a Radeon 9550
<sebsebseb> idris: of course you got a few options
<tom243> so what programs aren't taken over by Big brother?
<sebsebseb> idris: Pidgin  is  the default for instant messaging networks and IRC, but that lacks features for MSN,  and so you will want to get these
<ubuntu_> help, my hard disk suddenly thinks its full
<ubuntu_> but its not
<sebsebseb> idris: AMSN and Kmess
<tom243> and how do I remove programs that are?
<spideyman> megajuice its not easy brother but i think i seen something about your card on that site
<idris> thank u all
<sebsebseb> idris: also there's a  program called Mercury Messenger that uses Java,  and  can be good depends,  that you might want to try out later on
<megaJuice> spideyman: probably, I'm gonna keep looking
<sebsebseb> idris: ,but  AMSN or Kmess should be fine
<idris> can i download amsn from mozilla firefox
<spideyman> megajuice ATI is a bitch in IBEX
<sebsebseb> idris:  yes, but  you  can install programs like that much easier in Ubuntu
<idris> how
<O__o> hi how come i have invalid hostname message when bootup ubuntu ?
<spideyman> megajuice are you 32 or 64 bit
<sebsebseb> idris: either use the  Synaptic package manager,  or open the terminal and run:   sudo apt-get install amsn kmess
<megaJuice> spideyman: 32
<redvamp128> idris:  why not use apt-get or synaptic package manger?
<idris> how can i open it from run where do i click
<spideyman> megajuice im 64 I had to install the 32 first
<red__> happy days
<this_justy_guy> O__o: Is this when you get to Gnome?  (The Graphical part)
<sebsebseb> idris: the terminal is the quickest option
<genii> O__o: Probably you tried to set a name with some illegal character in it like a space, or !@#$%^&*()   or so on
<idris> how do i do it
<O__o> i use O_o as hostname
<sebsebseb> idris: applications assessories terminal
<Scunizi> O__o: your /etc/hosts might not have 127.0.0.1   localhost .. listed
<O__o> maybe "_" not valid?
<Troy1> hello
<genii> O__o: That would be my first guess
<this_justy_guy> That's it.  The _ is invalid
<idris> then what
<O__o> so is there any damage?
<underdog7> can someone tell me why i cannot install KPDF in ubuntu?  it doesn't appear in the repositories anywhere.
<O__o> if i use O_o?
<sebsebseb> idris:  run this command:  sudo apt-get install amsn kmess
<genii> O__o: Use a dash instead of an underbar
<Scunizi> underdog7: do you want a pdf reader? or editor?
<this_justy_guy> O__o: You hostname has to be a valid hostname (ie in the sense of domain names.)
<underdog7> Scunizi, i would like a good reader -- it seems the consensus is KPDF.  do you disagree?
<Adman65> Hey
<ma> hi
<idris> i cant how plz help
<Adman65> anyway to use podcast links that link to the itunes store?
<O__o> so _ = invalid, what else?
<fearful> underdog7: Why don't you use adobe's reader
<Scunizi> underdog7: I use evince all the time. and for editing pdfedit.. I'm not really sure what consitiutes a "good" reader
<sebsebseb> idris: ok hang on
<idris> k
<sebsebseb> idris:  i'll private message you
<idris> ok
<hlm> how do I end a program that was started in terminal?
<Scunizi> fearful: adobe's reader is heavy..
<ma> sebsebseb  --
<this_justy_guy> O__o:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostname
<sebsebseb> ma: what?
<Troy1> Can someone give me aURL for instruction for dual boot xp & ubuntu,I have 2 separate HD , i noticed when you use the installing tool off live CD it wants to install Unbuntu on Hd that Windows is on, Is there a manual way of installing o second HD and if so i would info that may be posted somewheres already
<O__o> this_justy_guy, thx :)
<inertial> anyone use vinagre much? is there any way to make it not disconnect other people when you connect?
<sebsebseb> hlm:  by closing it or  killall programname or xkill and then click on that program
<fearful> Scunizi: If you can hold it it does the job pretty well :p
<ma> what kind of name is that?
<sebsebseb> ma: what kind of name is ma?
<underdog7> Scunizi, i definitely don't want evince -- kpdf is better.  can you tell me how to install kpdf on ubuntu?
<ma> sebsebseb
<ma> is what language?
<sebsebseb> ma:  could have had a better name, but  I have used that one for  years
<sebsebseb> ma:  my name is Sebastian and so Seb is the knickname
<Scunizi> underdog7: if it's available sudo apt-get install kpdf.. but I"m curious.. what makes kpdf better?
<hlm> sebsebseb, I dont think you understand, its a WUI client
<Crayboff> syockit: status update: grep seems to have stalled at "grep: /home/boff/./.dbus: Permission denied"
<O__o> so to modify hostname where do i do that i forgot
<sebsebseb> hlm: a what client?
<hlm> web user interface
<spideyman> megajuice this is probably stupid but have you tried that envy program
<O__o> i have to modify 2 files right?
<sebsebseb> hlm: didn't know that? got a link??
<rww> !hostname | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<redvamp128> kpdf I think he has to enable multiverse before it will show up in synaptic
<jbuncher> underdog7:  I can't say I use kpdf that much, but I like the font rendering in evince a lot better (though I think it's not as nice for loading ebooks and such)
<syockit> Crayboff: i don't think it stalled
<hlm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_user_interface
<ma> seb means - humankind
<syockit> Crayboff: it's just telling you one of the files failed to be grepped
<hlm> sebsebseb, its metasploit im trying to end
<Scunizi> jbuncher: underdog7 how 'bout xpdf?
<sebsebseb> hlm: what?
<chupy> can anyone help me to search for 32 bit original nvidia driver for GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M for linux in the official we page aren provided
<syockit> Crayboff: until you get the prompt again, stay tuned
<redvamp128> underdog7:  I think before it will show up- you have to goto software sources and enable the multiverse.
<sebsebseb> idris: see my pm.    there should be another tab in your irc program that opended up with my name, click on it
<hlm> sebsebseb, im trying to end msfweb (metasploit framework WUI)
<Scunizi> chupy: you want to download the latest for that card?
<NFischer> HI evrbdy.. how do i record the wav audio out?
<chupy> yes the official to compile it
<O__o> hostname orz doesnt change it
<O__o> why's that?
<Scunizi> chupy: hang on..
<hlm> how do I end a program that was opened in a terminal, that has no GUI?
<Crayboff> alright, syockit
<chupy> Scunizi: ok thanks---
<O__o> is it because my original hostname isnt valid therefore hostname command doesnt work?
<redvamp128> hlm:  goto system- administration- system monitor- then process tab and find it in the list-- then right click choose kill task
<NFischer> hlm ctrl+c
<Crayboff> syockit: just that it's been staying there for quite some time now, is why i bring it up
<hlm> redvamp128, its not in the list
<hlm> NFischer, I closed the window on accident :-(
<redvamp128> what application? hlm
<fserve> does that radio work on audacious or xmms? http://mauro.yi.org:8000/listen.pls
<th3raid0r> Okay, where do I go for jaunty talk?
<NFischer> hlm then its closed
<hlm> redvamp128, metasploit framework web gui
<_VIM_> #ubuntu+1 th3raid0r
<hlm> NFischer, explain how I can still use it then...
<th3raid0r> k
<NFischer> hlm start it again?
<hlm> NFischer, I cant, because the port is already in use
<Scunizi> chupy: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<redvamp128> hlm:  is it still open on your desktop ?
<NFischer> hlm which port? whats that program?
<O__o> guys i cant bring up terminal....
<hlm> redvamp128, no
<rdeshpande> hey all
<rdeshpande> anyone set up ubuntu on their macbook pro?
<hlm> NFischer, metasploit.com 5555 (in reverse order)
<hlm> 55555*
<hlm> five 5's*
<NFischer> hlm you shouldn use those kindo things
<hlm> NFischer, I need to test my network somehow
<NFischer> hlm sure
<syockit> Crayboff: hmm, probably grepping the whole thing was a bad idea? btw, can you open another terminal? and do: tail -F result.file
<Troy1> Can someone give me aURL for instruction for dual boot xp & ubuntu,I have 2 separate HD , i noticed when you use the installing tool off live CD it wants to install Unbuntu on Hd that Windows is on, Is there a manual way of installing o second HD and if so i would info that may be posted somewheres already
<Scunizi> !dual | Troy1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<Crayboff> syockit: tail -F is the command?
<L3Tum> I'm trying to get my mouse working in ubuntu. It quit working in Fedora right before I installed ubuntu. I've tried changing the mouse, didn't work. I checked the serial ports in BIOS, and they are enabled. I have no problem with the keyboard. It could possibly have something to do with an ethernet card I have installed, although it didn't happen immediately after I installed it, but the next day. Can anyone help me?
<hlm> NFischer, if you think thats bad I would hate to see your reaction to thepiratebay.org
<Scunizi> !dualboot | Troy1
<ubottu> Troy1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<syockit> Crayboff: ah sorry, tail -f
<Borgir> Hi there! I'm having some issues with Busybox. Can you guys give me a help?
<syockit> Crayboff: tail -f result.file
<underdog7> redvamp128, i think i have the multiverse repository enabled, but it still shows that it can't be installed -- says there is no candidate
<Crayboff> ya, got it, you want me to pastebin it?
<NFischer> Borgir jsut state your Q
<Troy1> those links are for dual boot on same HD
<Pengu1> Troy, what are you trying to install Ubuntu on?
<Pengu1> And external driver?
<Pengu1> drive*
<Troy1> i hve no problems installing a dual boot on same HD
<spideyman> Troy1 boot from cd 1st and make the drive ext filesystem then the installer should see it
<chupy> Scunizi: thanks
<redvamp128> underdog7:  It seems as if it is not available for Ibex or Intrepid.. but if you want it I can link you to the .deb from packages for hardy (kpdf)
<Troy1> iI just cant get it 2 install to my slave drive properly
<Scunizi> chupy: np.. have you installed those before? do you know all the steps?
<Pengu1> Is it an external drive?
<Troy1> i have tried manualtoo, but i recieve a message that it missing a Root
<underdog7> revdvamp128, thanks, much appreciated!
<syockit> Crayboff: no, pastebin the result.file when grep's finished. I just want you to monitor what tail gives
<ngurah> ole-ole-ole-ole-ole
<L3Tum> Troy1, Is the second hd an external or internal?
<redvamp128> underdog7:  Ubuntu -- Details of package kpdf in hardy <http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kpdf>
<Troy1> internal
<adrock> Does anybody know any channels where people trae books?
<redvamp128> underdog7:  the links to the download site are at the bottom.
<Scunizi> Troy1: if you had issues with manually doing it and an error.. it's probably 'cause grub was put on the wrong drive.  simply reinstall grub correctly
<chupy> mmm my drivers are the nforce drivers Scunizi
<RussM> grkblood13, Sorry, just scrolling through my history, saw you asking about a free remote desktop solution that would work cross platform - I have bookmarked "wizhelp" (www.wizhelp.com) to try out, it's supposed to do that. Haven't gotten around to it myself, but it might be useful.
<Troy1> i have windows on Master setting for Hd and Linux is setup as slave
<Scunizi> chupy: which version card? U.S. number?
<Troy1> i cannot get my HD to work as Cable select for some reason
<Crayboff> syockit: alright, umm now the tail is completely spazzing out it keeps repeating somethingl like file:/home/boff../home/boff" over and over again as if it were having fun with Ctrl+V
<underdog7> redvamp128, thanks.  much appreciated.  why do you think i can't install it though?  i've never had that problem before in previous versions of ubuntu
<epaul> hello everyone..
<Troy1> i get NTDLR message
<epaul> I am trying to use IPMITOOl..
<redvamp128> underdog7:  because there is no intrepid or ibex version (8.10) in that repository
<epaul> but while executing, it gives some error
<ubuntu_> i wiped out windows vista from other hard drive and it also erased my bootloader...now what do i do to recover?
<syockit> Crayboff: yes, it will output anything new added to the file. I told you to do this just to assure you that grep is running
<Scunizi> ubuntu_: reinstall
<chupy> Scunizi how do i get that??
<epaul> like get device ID command failed
<chupy> GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
<ubuntu_> um no, i know there is a fix to this
<L3Tum> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my mouse problem please? I've tried changing to a different mouse obviously, and I've checked BIOS, ports are enabled. I don't THINK it is a driver problem because it quit working before I installed ubuntu.
<Troy1> I can boot Ubuntu by changing which Hd to boot from in Bios, but thats kinda a annoying process
<Crayboff> syockit: luckily i don't have epilepsy, or this tail would set it off, can i stop it? it's making my cpu go up to 90
<Scunizi> chupy: an.. gforce 7150.. use the 180.29 card
<Scunizi> *driver
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: Grub can be re installed
<sebsebseb> that's the Ubuntu boot loader
<ubuntu_> how
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chupy> Scunizi ok well thanks...
<idris> sebsebseb r u here
<Pengu1> ubuntu_: which bootloader are you trying to install? Ubuntu or Windows?
<sebsebseb> idris: yes
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<Scunizi> chupy: that driver will work well.. I use it for my 8200 geforce
<Pengu1> That can be done in the Live CD
<akio> what is the package that monitors services and restarts/stops them if unresponsive?
<Troy1>  rather not use grub if possible, because if windows becomes corrupt i am stuck redoing everything
<ubuntu_> i am on livecd now
<syockit> Crayboff: um okay. wait, it's spouting *that* much?
<chupy> Scunizi thanks :) its for overclocking
<Pengu1> Ubuntu, one moment let me get a link for you.
<redvamp128> Troy1:  Wingrub WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>
<sebsebseb> idris: talk in PM
<Pengu1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Pengu1> follow those instructions, Ubuntu_
<redvamp128> Troy1:  but you have to be in windows to use/configure it.
<Pengu1> it should restore grub.
<Borgir> I have win and ubuntu in my computer. Last week I deleted the win partition and I have also changed the hdd boot order (firstly I was booting with an IDE HDD and now with a SATA HDD). The problem is grub disappeared, and when I use the live cd, every option (except the mem test) leads to the busybox command line. How can I fix this situation?
<underdog7> redvamp128, thanks.  i'll give this a try.
<syockit> Crayboff: sadly no
<redvamp128> Troy1:  It basically -- uses the boot.ini to point to the wingrub to then load linux -- keeping your mbr intact.
<Troy1> ok lookng at page you sen redvamp
<Scunizi> Borgir: do you have a new motherboard too?
<Crayboff> syockit: ya. you know when you were younger and played on Word, you wanted to make the largest number you could so you copypasted a bunch of zeros after a 1? and kept pressing the ctrl+V cause it went by fast? well that's what tail -f is doing right now
<Borgir> It's the same motherboard.
<syockit> Crayboff: ctrl-c that tail
<Crayboff> syockit: wait. joke? or do you want me to copy it?
<Troy1> you see my freind has a dual boot and he chose which OS to boot from by F8 option, and 2 separate HD
<Scunizi> Borgir: when you get to the first screen on the live cd hit F6 and remove quiet splash .. that way you can watch the load process and see what the error is.
<sedaghatfar> hi i used wubi to make a partion but not i deleted it, but it says i still has 10gb used in the partion how can i get that space back
<syockit> Crayboff: okay I've determined this method a failure, as it would produce a superbly large file
<evon> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to mount partitions automatically? For example my windows partitions?
<syockit> Crayboff: and impossible to pastebin
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
 * syockit sighs
<G-Blunted> how do i figure out what sound device my OS is using?
<Crayboff> syockit: didn't happen when i did it before
<Crayboff> syockit: well i didn't do tail before
<G-Blunted> cause my OS plays sounds but i can't configure amsn to output to my /dev/audio or /dev/dsp
<spideyman> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<syockit> Crayboff: wait, before-> means grep finished completely?
<Crayboff> syockit: yes
<evon> ubottu: you talkin to me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syockit> Crayboff: what is grep doing now?
<syockit> evon: it is a bot, automated
<Troy1> ok loks like i have some reading to do
<evon> ? what kind of bot is that?
<Borgir> Scunizi.. Ok! I'm going to try it now.
<Pengu1> evon, aren't partitions mounted automatically by default?
<evon> it reads what we write and responds?
<Pengu1> mine are.
<Troy1> wil wubi work for installing to a second HD
<Scunizi> Borgir: do you know how.. correctly?
<Troy1> appears to be an easier method for newbie's like me
<Crayboff> syockit: now it's hanging out at "grep: /home/boff/../boff/.mozilla/firefox/j4d3th5q.default/lock: no such directory" got one thing farther than it was before, i think
<syockit> evon: it reads certain commands started with the exclamation mark, ! .
<redvamp128> Troy1:  Using that wingrub will make the mbr still be windows based.
<evon> Pengul: they are not mounted until i try to access it with nautilus but I want it to mount on boot
<underdog7> can someone tell me where i set file associations?
<redvamp128> underdog7:  find the file you want to set-- then right click choose properties then open with tab choose the program.
<Troy1> my freind has a dual boot without Grub
<Troy1> how did he do it
<Crayboff> syockit: ya it's one thing after it paused at before
<Pengu1> Troy1, he probably used Wubi
<syockit> Crayboff: as you can see, grep tries to output any line in a file that contains the word we give. but for non-text files, one line could be veeeeeeery long
<evon> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to mount partitions automatically? For example my windows partitions?
<redvamp128> Troy either that or he used wingrub.
<syockit> Crayboff: that's why I think this won't work
<Xeo> how do i access shared files on my windows pc from ubuntu?  I've tried smb:///192.168.1.100
<Crayboff> ah
<Xeo> and it's not working
<jrib> evon: install and run ntfs-config
<NFischer> underdog7 you mean links?
<underdog7> redvamp128, but i don't want to have to go through that process.  i want it automatic association.
<Troy1> wingrub kinda sound like grub
<Troy1> but it's ok
<Crayboff> syockit: well it just did work before, so that's why i'm confused
<NFischer> evon fstab
<epaul> hello..
<underdog7> NFischer, sorry, i'm sure i know what you mean
<Troy1> thanks again redvamp your a helpful
<redvamp128> Troy1:  basically it is but runs on windows parition--
<epaul> I got some error while using ipmitool
<NFischer> evon sudo gedit etc/fstab/
<epaul> please help me
 * Crayboff is starting to hate tail
<syockit> Crayboff: probably the -i flag makes it run slower, or results in more results
<NFischer> underdog what do you want to do?
<hlm> how do I end an invisible process?
<redvamp128> Troy1:  but unlike standard grub it does not overwrite the mbr-- basically it uses the boot.ini file to link to the windgrub to then boot your linux
<Crayboff> ah, syockit would you like me to continue tail and grep?
<syockit> Crayboff: then can you ctrl-c the grep and repeat without i. that is: grep -R instead of grep -iR
<Borgir> Scunizi.. I will look for "quiet splash" in the line that appears when pressing F6. Then delete those 2 words?
<evon> NFischer: i don't know how to edit fstab. that file is confusing to me
<redvamp128> Troy1:  but you have to be in windows to configure it /edit the boot.ini
<Scunizi> Borgir: yes
<Borgir> Ok.. brb
<NFischer> evon you have to do some work on your own... http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Troy1> honestly i am feel i will screw that wingrub process up
<NFischer> evon please try gogole first
<Troy1> playing with HD s scary for me
<Troy1> i just speant all last night getting my windows all back to normal
<underdog7> NFischer, i would like to associate a certain program with a certain type of file, such that i don't have to right click on the file and choose what program i want -- i want it automatic.
<RussM> hlm, "invisible"?
<Troy1> even though i do like linux
<wolter> how do i get my computer (192.168.1.xxx) recognized as http://wolter-laptop on any network i connect to?
<Crayboff> Troy1: it works for me, well i used wubi to install
<evon> NFischer: i did otherwise I would not be here. I don't understand how to input lines into the fstab. I'm also trying to mount another linux partion as well. not just windows. I don't want to have to go through nautilus everytime i want something mounted
<Pengu1> underdog, right click the file, hit properties, then hit 'open with' and hit close. it will associate with that program from then on.
<hlm> RussM, it was started in a terminal, its no in sysmon and I closed the terminal and its still running
<NFischer> underdog7 ah i see... right clock > properties > open with
<Troy1> yeah wubi looks like an easier method for newbie like me
<RussM> hlm, If you open another terminal, and type "ps -elf", do you see it there?
<Troy1> all the chain load and map and Hd) stuff gets confusing for me
<Crayboff> Troy1: it is,seeing how i'm a newbie myself, but it's caused some problems for me
<underdog7> ahh, thanks NFischer.  that's actually what redvamp128 was telling me.  thanks to you both.  much appreciated.
<Crayboff> aaa, syockit you said i can't close tail, right?
<syockit> Crayboff: yes you can
<Troy1> oh how did wubi fail for you
<syockit> Crayboff: ctrl-c it
<hlm> RussM, I cant decipher what that is saying
<Pengu1> the only downside to Wubi is the inability to hibernate
<Crayboff> syockit: umm i closed it before you said ctrl-c it
<illumin8> Guys i borked my grub install on my ubuntu partion when i installed fedora 10 to another partion, is there a way to fix it from the live install?
<syockit> Crayboff: okay then
<RussM> hlm, What process is it? It's possible it started some other process, so it is showing up under a different name.
<sebsebseb> wubi I woudn't recommend it
<Pengu1> You want to restore grub, illumin8?
<sebsebseb> wubit is for noobs that can't partition
<sebsebseb> partitions are the best
<Troy1> Hibernate, meaning just during installion process ?
<illumin8> I want to have grub be my primary bootloader yes
<danbhfive> illumin8: does fedora use grub? or lilo?
<Troy1> not sure what they meant by that  ?
<Pengu1> illumin8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<hlm> RussM, will you promise to continue to help me?
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: hardly any distros use lilo
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: by default
<sebsebseb> so Grub
<sebsebseb> yeah
<Crayboff> syockit: i got back like 30% of my cpu by closing it :)
<Pengu1> Troy1, hibernate is a feature that saves your ram to your hard drive, so when you reboot your desktop is exactly as you'd left it
<danbhfive> sebsebseb: hehe, ok
<hlm> RussM, its metasploit framework web UI
<sebsebseb> and  Fedora Core 2 and 4 were my first Linux distros, and yes they used Grub
<madagascar27> when you delete a partition where does the disk space go to
<wolter> madagascar27, unallocated
<madagascar27> wolter: ?
<RussM> hlm, Well, I've never run metasploit, so unfortunately that doesn't give me any insight.
<danbhfive> illumin8: is it that ubuntu is just not listed in the grub menu?
<syockit> Crayboff: have you restarted the grep?
<Scunizi> madagascar27: unassigned and unavailable until you reassign it
<sebsebseb> madagascar27: if you just delete a partition it is really still there,  untill being overwritten, it's just not in the partition table
<wolter> to wherever it was, but it has nothing, nor is it formatted.
<Pengu1> The disk space is cleared, madagascar27, e.g., 'unallocated'
<Troy1> not quite sre what you meant by that
<Troy1>  hibernate is a feature that saves your ram to your hard drive, so when you reboot your desktop is exactly as you'd left it
<madagascar27> how can i take that parition and add the space to an existing spot
<wolter> NICEE
<sebsebseb> wolter: oh it's you
<Crayboff> syockit: didn't know you wanted me to restart it
<Troy1> swap space ?
<Pengu1> Troy1, if your were running a program or watching a video, you could reboot and the program would still be running.
<Crayboff> syockit: i'll do it, you want it without the -i, right?
<illumin8> Im sorry if im not responding to your messages, they appear bright yellow to me so very hard to read. What happend was i have 7 Oses installed on the machine, recently i put fedora 10 in and it failed to load the other Oses on boot, so I would prefer to use Ubuntu's since its most reliable
<wolter> http://<computer name>.local
<sebsebseb> wolter:  the one from my MSN?
<wolter> hey sebsebseb
<wolter> yeah..
<wolter> haha
<FloodBot2> wolter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idris> how can i get amsn on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> don't use wubi
<illumin8> I did what that post said, so hopefully that will resolve it. Brb :)
<idris> ?????
<sebsebseb> idris: I already told you the command way
<nishshanka_> hi all
<wolter> sebsebseb,  i setup ftp server and everyone on network can access it by entering ftp://wolter-laptop.local/ =DD
<Troy1> my windows does not have the option
<Scunizi> illumin8: you need to learn how to use vmware or virtual box.. much easier to install and delete an OS for testing playing etc
<wolter> shut up, FloodBot2
<syockit> Crayboff: yes please
<sebsebseb> idris:  you should read up about Ubuntu
<madagascar27> how can i take that parition and add the space to an existing spot
<RussM> hlm, I see from wiki that metasploit framework is a ruby app... you might try killing all ruby stuff...
<Troy1> soeant appear like anything imprtant to me
<Pengu1> Troy1, no, windows does not have that option.
<Crayboff> alright, started it, syockit
<wolter> sebsebseb, i had to do nothing =D that's the greatest thing..
<sebsebseb> idris:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Troy1> i can live without that
<nishshanka_> please response me any one who doing application with lighttpd
<redvamp128> idris:  sudo apt-get install amsn
<sebsebseb> wolter: yep Ubuntu is good for setting up servers
<Pengu1> Madagascar27, you can resize partitions with gparted
<hlm> RussM, what should I look for in system monitor?
<sebsebseb> redvamp128: I already told him, but he can't seem to use the terminal even
<RussM> hlm, try "ps -elf | grep ruby" and see if you get back anything.
<wolter> sebsebseb, good? AWESOME
<madagascar27> pengul: where do i find gparted
<wolter> thats way better than samba, for file sharing..
<wolter> samba is dead for me...
<sebsebseb> redvamp128: even told him he has to press enter and put in his Ubuntu password after running the command
<wolter> ftp should be the universal way of sharing
<hlm> RussM, I found it now, thankyou
<sebsebseb> wolter: oh you can help someone
<Pengu1> madagascar27, system > administration > partition editor
<hlm> and I now understand how to ready it
<redvamp128> sebesebseb: I think I even told them to look in the synaptic package manger
<wolter> the only bad thing is that you cannot limit whether its read-only or read-n-write
<hlm> RussM, how do I kill one of these processes?
<madagascar27> pengul: thanks
<wolter> but i need to use read and write, so even better
<wolter> !
<Pengu1> Resizing partitions takes a long time.
<hlm> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<illumin8> Whoever sent me the link to restore grub on my ubuntu partion thank you, i couldnt read your name from the live cd
<RussM> hlm, the first number in the ps output line should be the pid, you can "kill -9 thatnumber"
<RussM> hlm, or, if you don't have any other ruby stuff running, try pkill ruby
<redvamp128> hlm:  I know the simple way to kill it-- just ctl-alt-backspace then log back in and the process should be stopped
<Pengu1> illumin8, that was me. you're welcome.
<hlm> redvamp128, no thanks, I dont want to restore all my running apps
<illumin8> One final question, Since i installed other oses on the system after the install of ubuntu, how can i update ubuntus grub so it registers those new installs?
<illumin8> Pengu1, Thank you very much :)
<hlm> RussM, would it work if I did a pkill $app?
<pek> quit
<qcjn> hi, about "back in time", when the back up is made, after to retrive the file, do i just have to re-copy from where there saved ??
<Pengu1> They aren't there automatically, illumin8? Listed under 'other os's'?
<nishshanka_> hi again please connect with me some one who working with lighttpd web server
<RussM> hlm, It should, pkill just runs a match against the process list. Be careful of unexpected matches, though.
<illumin8> Pengu1, no, im missing an install of fedora and one other
<hlm> RussM, its a pretty hard match, itll be 'msf'
<hlm> RussM, I tried kill -9 PID and it didnt kill it
<Pengu1> I'm not sure how to edit the file that detects them, I'm not much of an advanced user myself.
<RussM> hlm, msf should be pretty unique, try pkill -9 msf
<kyledr> what's win32codecs called? i can't find it in the package manager
<world_citizen> how can I reinstall firefox?
<hlm> RussM, I dont think that command is being found... its instantly returning me
<madagascar27> im on the ubuntu alt installer and up to the partion part and it has been over 10 mins and the loadbar did not move past 0%
<illumin8> Pengu1, Currently i have Ubuntu, crunchbang (8.10), fedora, debian 5.0, and one other i cant remember.. all installed on seperate partions but using the same swap. 2 of them were installed post ubuntu 8.04 install.
<kyledr> nevermind i just found it...
<harpreet> anyone ever used hylaFAX?
<redvamp128> !codecs | kyledr
<ubottu> kyledr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spideyman> kyledr try the perfectbuntu script
<Pengu1> madagascar27, it takes a long time to rezise partitions. let it go for a while.
<genii> nishshanka_: If you're certain your issue is with lighthttpd post your tech support question on their board at http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/boards
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: on a known good hard drive?
<illumin8> Pengu1, so it doesnt have the new ones on ubuntus grub i assume
<RussM> hlm, gotta take the dogs out. brb
<NFischer> world_citizen, synaptic, mark for reinstall
<madagascar27> pengul: how long
<hlm> RussM, okay
<world_citizen> NFisher: thanks
<Pengu1> illumin8: I'm not sure how to fix that
<Troy1> thanks everyone
<kyledr> spideyman: not seeing that in the package manager
<harpreet> Pengu1: fix what?
<Troy1> to tried to attempt this tonight
<madagascar27> Quontrex_Ashimi: yes a sony viao core 2 duo all that jazz
<illumin8> Pengu1, would reinstalling grub do the trick?
<Pengu1> madagascar27: it shouldn't take more than an hour. but more than 15 minutes.
<spideyman> kyledr google it  its a script
<madagascar27> pengul: okay thx
<redvamp128> kyledr:  it won't be there-- it is part of mediabuntu -- and the pages that ubottu linked you to will tell you how to install it
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: doing a clean install or resize?
<Pengu1> illumin8: I doubt it, since that's what you just did.
<Angelus_Delapsus> Anyone in here familar with Kubuntu?
<redvamp128> !codecs| kyledr:
<ubottu> kyledr:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madagascar27> Quontrex_Ashimi: i am making a partition?
<harpreet> Angelus_Delapsus: Yes
<Pengu1> madagascar27: I thought your were rezising? or adding to your existing partition?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: and the hard disk drive in the machine has worked for you before?
<Flannel> !anyone | Angelus_Delapsus
<ubottu> Angelus_Delapsus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> Angelus_Delapsus: Also, You might have more luck in #kubuntu
<Angelus_Delapsus> Then, Harp: I just logged in and all the sudden Plasma crashed (signal 11)
<madagascar27> Quontrex_Ashimi: yep
<looter> anyone else get a high pitch cackling sound  using intrepid ibex?
<hlm> !pid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pid
<hlm> !processes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes
<harpreet> Angelus_Delapsus: It is a bug, you may report that, what version are you running?
<DVA5912> Whats a free alternative to Adobe Fireworks?
<Pengu1> looter, that's probably a hardware problem
<kc8pxy> i just helped a friend install 8.04.2 64-bit, and also trying to help him transition from windows.  a particular applet he runs often does not work right under ubuntu. how do i start helping him fix it?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: I would strongly suggest getting the disk diagnostic for that model hard drive
<harpreet> Angelus_Delapsus: unfortunately plama isn't highly reliable
<Angelus_Delapsus> Honestly, on any other occassion I would be able to riddle that info off for you. But for some reason, I can't remember
<madagascar27> Quontrex_Ashimi: how
<Pengu1> kc8pxy, it'd help if we knew what app it was.
<looter> you think?  what do you suggest I do?  I don't have any problems on my vista install...
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: know the brand and model of the disk?
<Pengu1> looter, is it installed on a different hard drive?
<redvamp128> kyledr:  also see this guide How to Install win32 codec - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60754>
<harpreet> Angelus_Delapsus: when did you install it? Do you have anything else running on system?
<looter> yep
<Pengu1> is it an external drive?
<Borgir> Scunizi.. it's hard to tell.. so much lines.. The hanlers are: ata_interrupt ... [libate] and disabling IRQ #21
<madagascar27> Quontrex_Ashimi: total newb its a sony viao all i noe
<Pengu1> looter, is it external?
<Crayboff> craaaapp, syockit, my laptop froze, i had to force shut it down, i was just trying to open flock
<looter> nope
<syockit> Crayboff: aaawwwww
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: well you need to know the model and brand name of the hard drive INSIDE the sony box
<Pengu1> well I suppose it's just the drive.
<Angelus_Delapsus> Harp: Installed the latest version from kubuntu source... Litterally clicked the "Latest Version" download. :) And no, nothing else is on it. I uninstalled windows when I installed Linux (An action I took extreme pride in doing, btw)
<Crayboff> syockit: i'll start grep again
<IgnitedSun> g
<kc8pxy> Pengu1:  it's a chat..  let me get the applet name.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> Crayboff: sounds like its flocked
<syockit> Crayboff: but really I don't think you can find the root cause with grep
<Crayboff> :(
<looter> hmm...well i just formatted this drivewhich previously had xp on it again with no issues
<syockit> Crayboff: it's unfeasible, as it goes through binary (non-text) files as well
<Pengu1> looter, I'm not sure why ubuntu would make a sound and xp wouldn't.
<bullgard4> What does  "-- MARK --" mean as in http://rafb.net/p/cK16mD15.html?
<harpreet> Angelus_Delapsus: you ever used ubuntu? you may consider using gnome and kde both at the same time, incase of a problem, your data will always be safe
<Angelus_Delapsus> Harp: I read about that option, but I can't find it honestly. It was one of the main reasons I decided to switch to Kubuntu.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> and ALWAYS put your /home on a seperate partition
<Angelus_Delapsus> That and it just runs better.
<Crayboff> Quontrex_Ashimi: my entire computer and any electronic thing i come in contact with finds a way to flock itself
<syockit> Crayboff: why don't you just find files with filename containing amarok instead? do this: find ~ | grep -i amarok
<Quontrex_Ashimi> Crayboff: I know the feeling
<Crayboff> alright, i'll try, syockit
<syockit> Crayboff: sorry, repeat that with " > result.file" added
<jbuncher> syockit:  would running "locate amarok" be faster?
<Angelus_Delapsus> Syo isn't that normally ~/ , or somewhere in ther?
<RussM> hlm, back. any luck?
<syockit> jbuncher: yeah forgot locate
<syockit> Crayboff: use locate instead
<hlm> RussM, no, the command kill isnt found and no luck with pkill
<Quontrex_Ashimi> could use find / -name amarok
<jbuncher> syockit:  just making sure my search habits aren't bad :)
<spideyman> frostwire wont close after upgrade
<harpreet> Angelus_Delapsus: if you installed kubuntu, the possiblity is you only have kde not gnome, but when you restart your system you will see option of starting kde or gnome, if not, you;'ll have to install gnome
<RussM> hlm, can you pastebin the output of "ps -elf | grep ruby"?
<Crayboff> make up your mind, syockit, "locate ~ | grep -i amarok > result.file "   ?
<Angelus_Delapsus> Harpreet: Can I do that when my GUI isn't even starting?
<syockit> Crayboff: locate amarok | pastebinit
<Angelus_Delapsus> or do it through "sudo apt-get install"?
<Crayboff> syockit: is it sudo?
<kyledr> redvamp128: thanks, nice tip. i found something i thought was it, but it wasn't. i needed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hlm> RussM, its two lines... want me to send via pm?
<syockit> Crayboff: no
<redvamp128> spideyman:  you have to uninstall and reinstall the later version - I saw that one about a week ago-- from someone who upgraded from hardy to intrepid (that fixed her issue)
<Crayboff> alright, i put it in, lets see what happens
<Crayboff> syockit: http://pastebin.com/f62ea2c4b
<syockit> jbuncher: it's just that I do not trust my system has up to date updatedb, that's why i keep forgetting locate
<madagascar27> 1/2 an hr and no progress on the partition what can i do to stop it, alt instaler ubuntu 8.10
<spideyman> redvamp128 thanx
<redvamp128> kyledr:  here is another guide to installing w32 How to Install win32 codec - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60754>
<hlm> RussM, http://paste.ubuntu.com/119511/
<harpreet> Angelus_Delapsus: you may try package manager, oh its called apt package manager and search for gnome there
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: turn it off
<Crayboff> when i go off to college next year, my roommate better be an ubuntu expert
<redvamp128> spideyman:  now you have to unistall current version then install the version that is for the upgraded one
<kyledr> redvamp128: thanks.. my current trouble is that apt-get instlal w32codecs won't work, says it's referenced by another package but no installation candidate is avail
<lavren> I have this smoothwall box, no cdrom drive. It has ftp access to the rest of my network -- what is the most straight forward way to get ubuntu onto it --
<Quontrex_Ashimi> madagascar27: open the box, get make and model of the hard disk drive and come back with that info
<jbuncher> syockit, I think there's a cron job that runs it pretty often, but sometimes I just run it manually after I move a ton of stuff around
<redvamp128> kyledr:  Intrepid or Juanty?
<kyledr> redvamp128: intrepid
<RussM> hlm, OK, I think the problem is that you're running the pkill as you, and the process is owned by root.
<kyledr> redvamp128: isn't that second link the same as the first?
<hlm> so I should 'sudo pkill -9 4' ?
<RussM> hlm, "sudo pkill -9 msf" should do it.
<redvamp128> kyledr:  or just download the .deb from mediabuntu Medibuntu -- Details of release intrepid <http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/index.html>
<syockit> Crayboff: let's try this: uninstall amarok (do not purge/completely remove), log out, log in again, install amarok again, and then try relogin
<hlm> RussM, no, that didnt work
<Crayboff> alright, syockit
<Crayboff> apt-get remove, right?
<redvamp128> kyledr:  look at the bottom of that page
<Pengu1> anyone know of any progress on Zune in Ubuntu?
<jaxx2kde> How do I mount partition automatically on start up, using a script?
<syockit> Crayboff: yes
<jaxx2kde> or otherwise
<Borgir> Is it possible to edit grub file using the busybox command line?
<hlm> RussM, woops, I fixed it ;-)
<kc8pxy> Pengu1: www.addonchat.com hosts the applet.
<Crayboff> syockit: alright, brb
<NFischer> jaxx2kde, sudo gedit etc/fstab
<RussM> hlm, What happened?
<redvamp128> kyledr:  did you get my last link to this Medibuntu -- Details of package w32codecs in hardy <http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/w32codecs.html>
<illumin8> whats the commaned to edit the grub.conf?
<kyledr> redvamp128: yes. so i can't get it straight from ubuntu?
<harpreet> jaxx2kde: you have to modify the file that contains information about paritions and set automatic mounting there to mount the file system each time the system starts
<hlm> RussM, I accidentally forgot to put msf
<redvamp128> kyledr:  I think you have to add mediabuntu to the repos like in the guide
<harpreet> jaxx2kde: use gedit to modfiy it
<world_citizen> how can I install firefox with apget?
<Pengu1> kc8pxy: and you're saying it doesn't work in Ubuntu?
<redvamp128> kyledr:  or you can find it here Medibuntu -- Details of package w32codecs in intrepid <http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/w32codecs.html>
<hlm> RussM, what was that command to get the list again?
<NFischer> world_citizen, sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<jbuncher> illumin8:  jsut edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with your editor of choice
<RussM> hlm, the process list?
<world_citizen> NFischer: thanks again
<hlm> RussM, yes, with search
<redvamp128> kyledr:  I think once you add mediabuntu (like in the guide that ubottu gave) it will then show up in apt and in synaptic
<RussM> "ps -elf" gets you the full list. Adding " | grep searchstring" filters it down.
<kyledr> redvamp128: deb: command not found
<spideyman> kyledr use this script make it executible and run from terminal lots of options all the goodies
<kc8pxy> Pengu1:  it doesn't work on my friends 64-bit ubuntu. i have not yet confirmed with ym own 64-bit ubuntu box. works fine on my 32-bit gentoo box.
<jaxx2kde> harpreet, NFischer: i have /etc/fstab open.. what lines should i add
<redvamp128> kyledr:  Pm?
<bullgard4> What does  "-- MARK --" mean as in http://rafb.net/p/cK16mD15.html?
<NFischer> jaxx2kde, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<kc8pxy> Pengu1:  it starts the loading part,  but get stuck there.
<illumin8> jbuncher, thank you
<Pengu1> Did he have a 64 bit windows install before using Ubuntu?
<RussM> hlm, See the man pages for ps and grep for more info. ("man ps" and "man grep" respectively)
<madagascar27> Quontrex_Ashimi:http://paste.ubuntu.com/119513/
<jaxx2kde> NFischer, thanks :)
<hlm> RussM, I lied, its still running
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. Sound Problems here. I can hear sound on ubuntu, but i can't hear my system sound. Any ideas?
<kc8pxy> Pengu1:  nope..  32-bit vista
<Pengu1> I suppose you should test it on your 64 bit. It may just not be compatible with 64 bit.
<madagascar27> quontrex_Ashimi: did it work
<bullgard4> jhonnyboy: Yes. Consult help.ubuntu.com
<kc8pxy> Pengu1: he's currently on the ubuntu side of a ubuntu/vista dual
<jhonnyboy> bullgard4: Thank you
<ramy> #zeitgeistmovement
<kc8pxy> Pengu1: could he use a 32-bit java?
<tritium> ramy: stay on topic, please
<RussM> hlm, Hmmm. Can you run that "ps -elf | grep ruby" again? I want to see if it has changed.
<hlm> RussM, the process fails to end, im not even getting any errors :-(
<Pengu1> I don't know how to do that in Ubuntu, but I'm sure it's possible. I would bet on that to work, though.
<hlm> RussM, I can assure you it is exactly the same
<jhonnyboy> I have the logitech x530 speakers and a Creative Audigy SE soundcard. I'm not getting surround sound and i only have 2 + the subwoofer out of 6 speakers working. Do you guys know of anything i can do to solve this issue?
<madagascar27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119513/
<ramy> what? o dont get it. i wanan get to a irc room called zeitgeistmovement
<RussM> hlm, OK, then the last thing I can suggest is "sudo kill -9 6451"
<tritium> ramy: you forgot the /join in front of the channel name, in that case
<RussM> hlm, If that doesn't do it, I'm out of suggestions.
<ramy> ohhh ty
<Crayboff> syockit: that did nothing
<AlexD73> hello
<hlm> RussM, thankyou, that worked!
<xx> hello
<lavren> so is a netboot possible without a dhcp server? It would seem unlikely for it not to be
<WastelandGhost> Does anyone have problems using QT applications?
<sebsebseb> WastelandGhost: what kind of problems?
<WastelandGhost> Есть кто русскоговорящий?
<sebsebseb> what?
<redvamp128> !ru | WastelandGhost
<ubottu> WastelandGhost: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<IndyGunFreak> !ru
<Rainium_Isotope_> need some help installing a built-in cam (ubuntu, gnome/gtk)
<sebsebseb> !cam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<WastelandGhost> I see blank spaces instead of normal letters and words in menus
<Crayboff> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<Crayboff> hmm
<Pengu1> Does anyone else's openGL programs blink rapidly when run? I can't run most OpenGL programs because of this.
<wubrgamer> please send me a quick PM
<wubrgamer> i'm testing irssi
<G-Blunted> Hey my system is bogged down...how can i see what is taking up all my cpu/ram??
<sebsebseb> Pengu1: bad driver maybe or bad graphics card
<Crayboff> pengul, u have ATI too?
<sebsebseb> G-Blunted: easy
<Pengu1> Yes, Crayboff
<Rainium_Isotope_> i was able to install the graphics card
 * G-Blunted waits for it..
<wubrgamer> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Crayboff> pengul: are you using compiz?
<spideyman> G-Blunted type top in terminal
<Rainium_Isotope_> o nvm
<ndfsck> G-Blunted: system>administration>system monitor (or 'top' in console)
<Rainium_Isotope_> ha
<sebsebseb> G-Blunted: right click on the panel and  add the thing to it
<G-Blunted> ok i will try
<Pengu1> Crayboff, yeah, is that the problem?
<sebsebseb> G-Blunted: or do what  ndfsck said
<ndf> =)
<Crayboff> pengul: i have the exact same problem. if you turn off all your effects it works. I have looked for an answer and haven't found anything. apparently they're going to come out with a fix a couple months from now, but that's what they said last september
<Pengu1> Maybe Jaunty will fix it?
<Pengu1> I was planning on getting a new card, anyway. Does this happen with all ATI's?
<Crayboff> No clue, i just use what dell gave me in
<Pengu1> What card do you have?
<sebsebseb> Pengu1: no idea I use Nividia
<L3Tum> Can someone please help me get my mouse working? It quit working, I installed ubuntu, still didn't work, tried another mouse, didn't work, checked BIOS, still doesn't work
<Pengu1> I have a Radeon x600. I think it's like a laptop card or something.
<Crayboff> Pengu1: also have no clue, whatever came in inspiron 1521, a model of laptop which they discontinued a month or so after i got it
<G-Blunted> when i login...i get this error: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permisions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users."  <---how can i do all this stuff it wants me to do?
<Pengu1> Did a quick google, you have an ATI Radeon Xpress1270 HyperMemory  	
<jhonnyboy> hey guys how can we get some widgets on ubuntu? Do we need the widgetfactory?
<Crayboff> syockit: any revelations?
<L3Tum> Can someone tell me where to go to get my mouse problm fixed?
<Y-Town> anyone here experiencing firefox and seamonkey crashing while surfing the web?  only started this week for me
<bullgard4> What does  "-- MARK --" mean as in http://rafb.net/p/cK16mD15.html?
<Crayboff> thanks, Pengu1
<jbuncher> Y-Town, did you install any plugins this week?
<Dracie> Y-Town, try removing .mozilla from your home folder (back it up before you do) and try again
<w7> o
<Y-Town> jbuncher: none
<Y-Town> Dracie: does it with seamonkey too
<jbuncher> G-Blunted, "chmod 644 ~/.dmrc"
<G-Blunted> thats it?
<donavan> I need to make a connection between my PC and a NAS box I am building I am using WIFI right now for my internet but I want to hardwire the NAS to the PC ... I havent messed around with this ... does anyone know of a good howto on this one ... PC should be able to access the NAS and the internet but the NAS should only see the PC
<G-Blunted> how do i list files in a directory and see what permissions everything has?
<Dracie> Y-Town, i dunno where seamonkey puts configs
<jrib> G-Blunted: ls -l
<jbuncher> G-Blunted:  that command will change the permissions of the .dmrc file.  To list files in a directory and see what permissions everything has, run ls -l in the directory you're curious about
<Crayboff> DANG IT!!! now my firefox is screwed over
<Crayboff> i hate my life
<tritium> Crayboff: relax
<Crayboff> tritium, if you had my computer, you'd be getting pissed off too
<jbuncher> Can anyone in here help confirm (or deny) that intel wireless has trouble connecting to hidden ssid networks on hardy 2.6.24-23?
<Y-Town> I just disables java and flash and now seems to work.... something tells me there is a bug in the most recent update since I never had an issue before
<Crayboff> anyone know how to get the bookmarks toolbar working again? it says its there but there is nothign on it and i cant move things onto it
<Crayboff> also my homepage turned blank
<L3Tum> Anyone willing to help me fix my mouse please?
<Pengu1> you've tried restarting firefox, I assume?
<Crayboff> it's going very slowly and there is no message of it doing anything in that bottom bar, nothing shows up when you click a link
<Crayboff> and, yes, Pengul, I closed firefox and opened it like 3 times so far
<Dracie> hey guys run firefox in a terminal
<Dracie> see what sort of warning/errors it gives
<FearMoth> Hi, is there any way to check if my computer has an agp port without having physical access to it? I could shut it down and open it up, but I would rather not
<Crayboff> Dracie: how would i go about doing that?
<Dracie> Crayboff, Applications -> Accessorys -> Terminal
<Dracie> type in firefox
<Dracie> return
<Crayboff> dracie, alright, ya, it didn't return any feedback
<kc8pxy> Pengu1:  looks like i can confirm it on 64-bit ubuntu. 8.04
<Dracie> I think firefox has a built in debug thingy
<genii> FearMoth: Look up your computers model online?
<Pengu1> kc8pxy, it works on 64-bit ubuntu?
<Crayboff> aa, alright, is there any linux application which can handle ipods, ipod apps, and movies, and of course songs??
<kc8pxy> Pengu1:  goes to lunch on 64-bit ubuntu.    neet to try 64-bit gentoo to confirm it to 64 though.    32-gentoo works.   i don't have ubuntu on this lappy
<pHreaksYcle> Crayboff, Banshee
<Crayboff> pHreaksYcle: it can do everything?
<pHreaksYcle> not sure about the apps
<pHreaksYcle> what do you mean by apps
<Crayboff> pHreaksYcle: for ipod touches
<pHreaksYcle> hmm.
<Y-Town> So I have figured out that its shockwave flash thats creating firefox and seamonkey to crashes.   Anyone know what the possible conflicts could be with?
<lvlefisto> i can't enable my mic with pulseaudio
<Crayboff> syockit: did you figure anything out, can't recall or see if you said anything
<spideyman> <Crayboff> amorok does all that well except the movies i suggest vlc for that
<spideyman> <Crayboff> or mplayer
<Pengu1> kc8pxy: Well if you confirm that it works on 64-bit, I wouldn't know what to tell you. If you don't, then he'll probably have to run it in 32 bit, if possible.
<Pengu1> either way he'd probably have to do that, I suppose.
<Crayboff> spidey, i'll look into it, thanks
<Crayboff> well i'm using amarok right now but i'm having all sorts of problems with it
<kc8pxy> anyone here versed in setting up 32-bit java on 64-bit ubuntu?
<spideyman> <Crayboff> like what?
<pHreaksYcle> Crayboff, my buddy had the same deal, he said banshee was like heaven lol
<pHreaksYcle> Crayboff, Banshee def. doesn't do apps
<Pengu1> Crayboff, are you on KDE or Gnome?
<ashok_> hey all i'm trying to play a video in totem, fullscreen, and it looks like the totem UI is flashing through from behind the fullscreen video every now and then
<Crayboff> pengul, gnome
<Pengu1> Well I'd recommend Banshee or Exaile for Gnome.
<pHreaksYcle> word
<pHreaksYcle> never heard of Exaile tho, need to check that out
<Pengu1> Amorok is good, if you're running KDE.
<spideyman> <Crayboff> I use amorok in gnome with no probs yet even got a 3g ipod nano workin
<fixmypod> hey guys i have a completely bricked ipod, cant get any operating system to detect it, do u guys have any idea how to fix it
<ashok_> anyone, weird video flashing issues running in fullscreen?
<Pengu1> Exaile is a clone of Amorok, more or less. Written in GTK
<Crayboff> spideyman: i mean i have other problems, like it keeps starting up at boot and i can't stop it
<pHreaksYcle> lol
<spideyman> <Crayboff> set it in start up options
<Crayboff> CRAP, my firefox is worse off than i though, the back and forward buttons are broken
<ashok_> @fixmypod I think you're in the wrong IRC for ipod support
<Crayboff> spideyman: i already tried sessions
<spideyman> <fixmypod> reinstall firmware from itunes
<Crayboff> spideyman: it's not in there
<Pengu1> But yeah, Banshee is good if you like the iTunes or WMP style of music sorting, Exaile is better if you're into running music from active playlists constantly.
<Crayboff> Pengu1: what about songbird?
<fixmypod> spideyman: ubuntu doesnt even recognize the ipod, neither does any other operating system
<Pengu1> I haven't tried it.
<maxime> whats the difference between the splash screen and the USPLASH
<pHreaksYcle> Crayboff, Banshee is also good if you just shuffle all of your shit all the time
<fixmypod> spideyman: is there a way i could look in the /dev folder to manually flash the device ?
<Pengu1> I've tried Exaile, Amorok, Banshee, Rythmbox, a few others. Banshee is my favorite.
<Crayboff> Pengu1: you try songbird, though?
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 same, it has a pretty icon too
<Pengu1> Crayboff, No, I haven't.
<kyledr> anyone know what i have to install to get /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll? It's a codec for mplayer
<spideyman> <fixmypod> youd still have to gey the firmware from apple
<spideyman> get
<Crayboff> you know what, I'm starting to get really pissed with my computer right now. how could firefox fail me like this?
<pHreaksYcle> lol
<Pengu1> Yeah the Exaile icon is too close to Pidgin's. I keep thinking I have IM windows open.
<pHreaksYcle> what in the world do you mean
<Elijah2> I have a live cd in a Mac Pro with wireless mouse, the mouse does not work. How do I use the keyboard to get to the top bar?
<shey> Can someone please assist me? rmmod ath9k and sudo modprobe -r ath9k causes my system to lockup and crash. I have tried it with both the module in use, and with networking disabled completely. Can someone please tell me how to go about removing this module so I can use my linksys WiFi adapter??
<fixmypod> spideyman: i am trying to do this : http://forums.ilounge.com/showthread.php?s=2fd6c696b3b1d492f1096f35f55d65b5&threadid=93059&highlight=fdisk
<Elijah2> or better yet, how do i get the apple wireless mouse working with a live cd
<Pengu1> Crayboff, have you tried reinstalling it?
<genii> !blacklist | shey
<ubottu> shey: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Crayboff> Pengu1: Ubuntu?
<spideyman> im reading  !!!!
<Elijah2> It says Alt + F1 will open applications menu but it does not
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff no firefox
<bullgard4> What is a cgroup [= control group] as in http://pastebin.com/f6033690a?
<Pengu1> um, can't you just sudo remove firefox, then sudo apt-get install firefox?
<Crayboff> pHreaksYcle: will that get rid of my addons?
<L3Tum> can somebody help me fix my mouse
<Pengu1> or am I retarded.
<tyler_d> whats the maximum mtu size?
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 will it wipe his addons??
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 I forgot how that works
<Pengu1> I'm actually not sure.
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 same. . .
<spideyman> <fixmypod> what is the filesystem mac or pc
<Pengu1> You know it could be your addons that are messing with it
<Pengu1> try disabling all of them, crayboff.
<Crayboff> we'll find out if apt-get removes the addons too
<L3Tum> There's like 10000 people in here and nobody can help...
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff hang on
<Crayboff> oops too late
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff lol
<fixmypod> spideyman: i am on ubuntu right now
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff u cud have just backed up ur .mozilla folder in home
<fixmypod> live cd
<spideyman> !xorg reconfigure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spideyman> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shey> after I alter the blacklist, I need to reboot?
<Crayboff> pHreaksYcle: well that's assuming i didn't just pass the point of not caring about my computer
<spideyman> <fixmypod> the ipod filesystem?
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff 10-4 haha
<fixmypod> spideyman: its HFS something
<Quontrex_Ashimi> Crayboff: you wouldnt be here if you had
<Crayboff> alright, just doing apt-get remove than the apt-get install did nothing at all
<spideyman> <fixmypod> thats mac you need a macbook to see it
<shey> Ubuntu on a macbook rocks.
<Crayboff> FML
<tsrk> I noticed my machines getting sudo updates today... what was that fixing?
<Pengu1> Do you still have your addons, Crayboff?
<shey> thats what I am using now.
<fixmypod> spideyman: i tried a mac it doesnt read the ipod as a device
<Crayboff> yes, pengul
<shey> GREAT support.
<Pengu1> Try disabling all of them
<Crayboff> i've had these addons for a long time and nothing went wrong before
<Pengu1> Hm.
<tritium> Crayboff: of course not.  Your settings are in your home directory, and removing/reinstalling the package won't touch those.
<spideyman> <fixmypod> hang on
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff addon updates may have changed things
<shey> After I alter the modules blacklist.. do I need to reboot??
<tritium> shey: no
<kyledr> how can i get avisynth.dll for mplayer in /usr/lib/win32/? I tried installing all the non-free codecs i could find in medibuntu and all
<pHreaksYcle> lol
<shey> tritium: then what do I do to stop that module now?
<tritium> shey: sudo modprobe -r <module name>
<spideyman> <fixmypod> use this link http://people.csail.mit.edu/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<Crayboff> pHreaksYcle: well that did nothing
<shey> tritium: cant, that causes my system to lockup and crash.
<Pengu1> Hey crayboff, does VLC, totem and mplayer blink for you? or just 3d apps?
<tritium> shey: which module?
<Crayboff> Pengu1: umm i can check for you, if i had any videos to play on them
<shey> tritium:  ath9k
<Crayboff> Pengu1: i think it's a yes, though
<tritium> shey: that's peculiar.
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff /home/urname/Examples
<L3Tum> OK I have determined my mouse problem definately has something to do with the serial port. It works just fine with usb. Anyone please?
<Pengu1> Hm. My videos don't blink, but when I run something like xScreensaver or Google Earth it flickers contantly
<pHreaksYcle> check there for a movie to play
<fixmypod> spideyman: actually i have a fat32 probably, i used it with windows, sry for the confusion
<tritium> L3Tum: what's the problem
<tritium> ?
<spideyman> <fixmypod> its still a good read
<shey> tritium: Im on a macbook 2,1; and according to forums and such, I had to compile the module myself, and now when I rmmod ath9k, the system just hangs. Theres a kernel bug with the ath9k module, it keeps dropping the connection.
<Crayboff> yes, Pengu1 it does
<fixmypod> spideyman: it shows using a firewire port tho, i dont know if my usb will work
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff, you found a video in there?
<Pengu1> Damn.
<Crayboff> yes
<tritium> shey: I see
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff good i was guessing :P
<Crayboff> lol
<L3Tum> tritium, I can't get the mouse to work on my second machine running ubuntu. It quit working when I had Fedora, I installed ubuntu still doesn't work. I checked BIOS, as far as I can tell everything is right there. I tried changing to another mouse and neither work with the serial port, but when I use the usb mouse it does work
<shey> tritium: so to get the blacklisted module to unload, I need to reboot no?
<Pengu1> I wonder why my videos don't blink and yours do.
<Pengu1> stupid compiz bugs.
<tritium> L3Tum: is the "sermouse" module loaded?
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 in my experience, it's always Compiz' fault
<pHreaksYcle> lol
<spideyman> <fixmypod> there all the same
<tritium> shey: sounds like it, given what you described
<Pengu1> do you know if it's a particular compiz feature?
<L3Tum> tritium, I don't know, how do I check that?
<Pengu1> because I'd sacrifice wobbly windows for a fix to this crap.
<tritium> L3Tum: lsmod | grep sermouse
<spideyman> <fixmypod> the 3g nanos you have to manually set the firewire id
<shey> L3Tum: you may wanna see if the serial port is connected INSIDE the machine. most people now disconnect it to save resources & ports.
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 its not the features, just the load on the chip
<nanotube> Pengu1: well... why not just kill compiz and use metacity? it's stable as a rock.
<shey> tritium: thanks for your help.
<tritium> shey: sure.  Good luck.
<shey> I will try to reboot. brb.
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 depending on how close it is, you can sometimes kill some features and be better off
<Dracie> If I was to uprade to 9.04 alpha would I expect my nvidia drivers to stop working upon rebooting into the new kernel?
<pHreaksYcle> @Pengu1 other times, it's a lost cause
<fixmypod> spideyman: i went to /proc/bus/usb, the folder is empty
<Pengu1> nanotube: much work to get that installed?
<tritium> Dracie: yes, quite possibly
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie if you upgrade to 9.04, expect nothing to work
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie at least not yet
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie rule of thumb
<Dracie> btw has anyone recompiled a kernel and recompiled nvidia nonfree to work with it?
<Dracie> I couldn't get it to work following the wiki
<fixmypod> spideyman: it says that /proc/bus/ieee394 should have "APPLE IPOD..." but my usb folder is just empty
<tritium> Dracie: if you really have further questions about 9.04, /j #ubuntu+1
<nanotube> Pengu1: not at all, it comes installed by default. if you just disable all desktop effects, metacity will be used instead of compiz.
<bullgard4> What is a cgroup [= control group] as in http://pastebin.com/f6033690a?
<Dracie> tritium, ok thx
<Crayboff> hopefully rebooting my computer will fix all my problems? oh and I have a problem during startup/shutdown
<Pengu1> Does anyone know offhand, all the compiz features that are enabled when running 'Normal' visual effects?
<spideyman> <fixmypod> linux is fickle with ipods it may look mounted or even transfer files but wont work
<Dracie> Pengu1, get compiz config manager
<spideyman> <fixmypod> what model ipod is it?
<Pengu1> I have that.
<fixmypod> spideyman: its an ipod classic
<pHreaksYcle> okay, i'm an IRC noob, can someone explain to me a few things
<L3Tum> tritium, when I type lsmod | grep sermouse it says nothing. Also, the mouse did work until started trying to configure my network card, then it quit, so I know it is connected inside
<fixmypod> spideyman: i cant get it to show as a device in windows either
<pHreaksYcle> such as are there sub channels in this channel
<pHreaksYcle> and how do i know what they are
<spideyman> <fixmypod> try gtkpod it worked well with my shuffle
<tritium> L3Tum: ok, that means it's not connected.  Try "sudo modprobe sermouse" to load it.
<b1n42y> pHreaksYcle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<Crayboff> dracie, compiz config manager still requires too much from the video driver and still flashes
<fixmypod> spideyman: k ill try that later
<pHreaksYcle> @B1n43y muchas gracias
<fixmypod> spideyman: tks for the help
<Dracie> Crayboff, flashes?
<spideyman> np
<Crayboff> trying to fix the flashes is a hopeless cause until the gods make a brandnew driver
<Sw3RvE> can someone please help me install wifi radar on xubuntu?
<L3Tum> tritium, still nothing. Nothing printed, and no mouse control
<Dracie> tritium, replug in your mouse and then try it
<tritium> L3Tum: are you in X right now?  Try restarting gdm after you've loaded the module.
<tritium> L3Tum: i.e., "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff get another gfx card?
<Dracie> lol looks like i have been doing that wrong
<borgista> hi, I am getting this error @ boot "can't find /init in /etc/fstab"
<Dracie> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pHreaksYcle> @borgista that sucks
<Pengu1> Dracie: ATI cards make OpenGL flicker like crazy with compiz on.
<Crayboff> yes, dracie, flashes. the ATI driver sucks balls and 3d graphics and video flashes. ironically, it doesn't happen on youtube, so flash video still works
<borgista> yup Pengu1
<Dracie> I don't know what you guys are talking about
<tritium> Dracie: that's another way to do it.
<borgista> pHreaksYcle: any advice?
<Dracie> 3300 HD works fine
<tritium> Crayboff: watch the language, please
<Pengu1> I've been trying to fix it too, borgista
<Crayboff> sorry, tritium, i'm pissed off right now
<pHreaksYcle> @borgista wait for someone more experienced
<Dracie> Crayboff, youtube isn't opengl accel
<borgista> Pengu1: so is it a  known bug?
<L3Tum> tritium,  my screen went black and I have blinking cursor but cannot type anything, it didn't restart
<Crayboff> i'm rebooting right now, brb
<tritium> Crayboff: never mind that.  This channel needs to be kept family-friendly.
<Crayboff> i know
<Pengu1> It's known  but not widely reported
<Dracie> borgista, you have a seperate boot partition?
<Sw3RvE> can someone please help me???
<Pengu1> I'm guessing not all Radeon cards are affected by it
<borgista> Dracie: yes?
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium i thought it was 13+
<Pengu1> I have one too, Dracie
<tritium> L3Tum: Ctrl-Alt-F7 doesn't take you back to X?
<Pengu1> Same problem.
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: no
<qi> pppp
<Dracie> borgista,  it seems it thinks your root file system is the same partition
<borgista> damnit
<Dracie> borgista, don't worry its an easy fix
<borgista> Dracie: yay!!!
<Dracie> borgista, do you know what the device name is of your root filesystem?
<Pengu1> Dracie, what problem of his in particular are you trying to fix?
<L3Tum> tritium,  no, I can go to terminal with alt+F1 but alt+f7 or alt+ctrl+f7 just goes to blank screen
<borgista> root is /dev/sda7
<Dracie> Pengu1, grub told his kernel to boot and root is his boot partition
<tritium> L3Tum: can you try to load it again?  "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<Pengu1> Oh, I thought you were talking about the flickering. Damn.
<pHreaksYcle> i love linux
<Dracie> borgista, ok you need to mount your boot partition somewhere and then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<borgista> it's mounted
<mheath> I'm trying to connect to a Wireless network. In Windows, the required security settings involve configuring it to use TKIP and MSChapV2. In Ubuntu's NetworkManager, I see MSChapV2 related options but no TKIP. What am I missing?
<borgista> i can access it Dracie
<Dracie> borgista, open that file
<L3Tum> tritium,  got it back, still no mouse
<borgista> Dracie: I've got it open.
<Dracie> borgista, do you know how to use pastebin?
<tritium> L3Tum: any errors noted in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, particularly related to this issue?
<borgista> Yes, Dracie
<Dracie> L3Tum, also run dmesg | tail
<Sw3RvE> i need Wi-Fi help...
<Dracie> borgista, I want to see that file real quick before i start making you edit stuff
<Huufarted> Problem guys:  I installed a gnome theme and untarred it not realizing it would overwrite  my current settings.  Any way to roll that back?
<L3Tum> tritium, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tritium> L3Tum: you can, if you like
<borgista> http://pastebin.com/d64366a5d Dracie
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, whats the error on installtion?
<Sw3RvE> i never got an error. i would like to install wifi radar. i read that i could use it on xubuntu.
<borgista> Dracie: /boot is /dev/sda5
<bullgard4> What is a cgroup [= control group] as in http://pastebin.com/f6033690a?
<Huufarted> How do I restore the default gnome theme?
<Dracie> hey borgista so the part of the line starting with kernel needs to be changed at the root=UUID=c92201a0-dc8d-4fac-9cbc-ffa60c5129ca
<borgista> What does it need to be Dracie?
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted on ubuntu? or just Gnome
<Dracie> change it to root=/dev/sda8 (or whatever your root partition is)
<borgista> ok
<Huufarted> Ubuntu's default gnome theme.
<billybigrigger> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<borgista> Dracie: Is that all?
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, pastebin the error
<Dracie> borgista, yes then it should work
<billybigrigger> haha dapper!?!?!
<Huufarted> I untarred a theme and did not realize it would take effect immediately.
<billybigrigger> wow
<borgista> Ok, Dracie....I'll reboot then come back. Thanks!
<L3Tum> tritium,  I don't see anything that looks promising in either of those
<Sw3RvE> Dracie, i never had an error. i just need help installing Wi-Fi Radar.
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, isn't it in the repositories
<tritium> L3Tum: normally, serial mouse support is provided via the sermouse module.
<Sw3RvE> im using Xubuntu. i searched Add/Remove and nothing came up.
<Crayboff> restarting my computer didn't work in fixing firefox
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, go into a console
<Crayboff> fml
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted if you mean on ubuntu, System->Preferences->Appearance and click the Human theme
<Pengu1> Crayboff, what media player did you end up picking
<Sw3RvE> ok
<b1n42y> Huufarted: system>preferences>appearance
<Huufarted> pHreaksYcle, what about the default panels?  It modified the panels as well
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, do apt-cache search wifi radar
<Dracie> does a package that your looking for come up?
<Crayboff> pengul, i haven't put that much thought into it yet. right now i'm trying to fix my firefox
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted google is your friend, let me check that really quick, i had to do it once
<Huufarted> pHreaksYcle: changing the appearance and theme doesn't modify the panel layouts
<Dracie> Crayboff, whats wrong with it?
<Crayboff> anyone know how to fix firefox?
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$ apt-cache search wifi radar
<Sw3RvE> wifi-radar - graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles
<Pengu1> do you think it's something else doing it? or a problem with FF itself?
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Huufarted> yeah I checked, phreaksycle, but haven't seen anything, yet.
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted you have to delete that one settings folder for gnome
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted gimme a sec
<Dracie> I have never had an issue with firefox in linux except on rather slow machines
<L3Tum> tritium, alright I'll try to do some more searching on sermouse. Thanks
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie cool lol
<Pengu1> Dracie he said his back and front button stopped working
<Sw3RvE> Thank you Dracie!
<Pengu1> and his bookmarks were messed up.
<Dracie> L3Tum, did you consult the ubuntu wiki?
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, no problem
<tritium> L3Tum: otherwise, check into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf InputDevice section.
<Dracie> tritium, that won't work unless he changes settings in hal
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted Word. http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Crayboff> dracie, alright, when I open up firefox it gives me a blank screen and nothing in the URL bar (no about:blank). my bookmarks bar is gone, it says its there, but there is nothing in it and I can't add anything to it
<Sw3RvE> now will it be in Add/Remove?
<tritium> L3Tum: if need be, you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<L3Tum> trit I have done that before, and didn't see a mouse section
<Huufarted> pHreaksYcle: oh snap
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted Long story short: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, i am totally not sure, you might want to look into using synaptic in System -> Administration -> Synpatic
<Crayboff> dracie: also, I can't use the back/forward/refresh
<L3Tum> tritium, I mean I have checked the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and no mouse section or inputdevice was in there
<Dracie> Add/Remove only shows some packages
<tritium> L3Tum: ok, never mind then
<Huufarted> I see that, pHreaksYcle
<Dracie> Crayboff, mv .firefox firefox.backup
<Sw3RvE> where is that?
<Dracie> then restart firefox
<L3Tum> tritium, should there be one in there? I don't know how to add one
<tritium> L3Tum: did you follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto ?
<Sw3RvE> i have System...
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted okay cool. didnt want to make you read haha
<Crayboff> what do you want me to do with that?
<Dracie> System -> Administration -> Synpatic
<Sw3RvE> oh the package manager
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, yup
<Dracie> Crayboff, your config is probably meesing you up
<tritium> Dracie: it should work
<Crayboff> alright, so what do you want me to do with it?
<Dracie> tritium, configs kill everything
<Dracie> Crayboff, just move it from .mozilla
<Dracie> back it up
<Dracie> and restart firefox
<APALAH_ARTINYA_N> cE_pLanEth
<Dracie> anyone here use a custom kernel in ubuntu?
<Sw3RvE> ok im in Synaptic. it looks like its already applied?
<pHreaksYcle> @Huufarted, did it work??
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, Sorry I meant to just show you that way of managing packages - its more advanced than add/remove
<Crayboff> dracie, now i can't even find it, where is it?
<tritium> Dracie: that's such a vague response, I don't know what you are referring to
<Dracie> Crayboff, control + h if your in the file browser
<L3Tum> tritium, I didn't see that before, I saw some similar and entered Section "InputDevice"   Identifier "Generic Mouse"  Driver "Mouse"   EndSection (on their own lines of course) but this did not help. I'll try to edit to exactly what this link says
<Crayboff> no, no, what folder is it in?
<Crayboff> /home/usrname/? dracie?
<Sw3RvE> its cool. how do i use wi-fi radar now. it says Section: Networking Universe
<Dracie> Crayboff, /home/username/
<Dracie> yup
<tritium> L3Tum: ok
<Sw3RvE> so far the wifi thing is the only thing i dont like about xubuntu. overall i think its way better than ubuntu :)
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, thats cool =]
<pHreaksYcle> @Sw3RvE I miss certain things about GNOME when i leave
<Dracie> Crayboff, do you see the .mozilla file
<pHreaksYcle> @Sw3RvE it makes me sad
<Dracie> you have to enable view hiddle files
<Sw3RvE> so how do i run it now. i cant find it...
<Crayboff> dracie, yes i am there
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, wifi radar?
<rob1336> i do like the gnome also
<Sw3RvE> yes dracie. where in the world is it. lol
<Dracie> Crayboff, ok then restart firefox once you moved .mozilla out of that name
<pHreaksYcle> @rob1336 lol good to hear, ur in the right place
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, not sure probably in the Applicatoins menu
<Dracie> sorry guys but I am doing this all from memory, i am on Backtrack 3 lol
<Crayboff> dracie, wait, do you want me to change the .mozilla name?
<Sw3RvE> its not in there dracie. do i need to reboot or something?
<Crayboff> ohh, nvm you want me to move it out of my /home/usr
<Dracie> Crayboff, yes to something like say .mozilla-backup
<Crayboff> username
<Dracie> Crayboff, it doesn't matter just as long as if you keep it in home/username name it something else
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, might be in System -> Admin
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff just like drag it to the friggin desktop lol
<Sw3RvE> There is no Admin tab in System.
<tritium> Sw3RvE: Administration
<Dracie> oh yeah Xubuntu's interface is different
<Crayboff> alright, i did drag it to the desktop
<Sw3RvE> they dont have that. im using Xubuntu.
<Crayboff> uhoh
<Dracie> Crayboff, does it work now
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff lol, it's back to default right? supposed to be ur settings are not where they're supposed to be
<Crayboff> yes
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff it made a new set of config files, but you can set it back later if you want
<Dracie> so it works?
<Sw3RvE> grrr
<azlon> my close, minimize and maximize buttons are on the left, how can i change them to the right?
<Sw3RvE> i feel like elmer fudd. im never going to find this rabbit. lol
<Dracie> lol
<Crayboff> Dracie: do I have to redownload all of the addons and the themes?
<Dracie> Crayboff, no you can recombine the addons i think
<Crayboff> so like drag it over?
<Dracie> -_- i wish i knew how
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff indeed
<Dracie> lolz
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff just find the folder with the addons in it
<pHreaksYcle> hang on, ill tell you
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff probably the one that says extensions, huh?
<Sw3RvE> i installed and upgraded open office 3.0. i didnt have this problem with that.
<Crayboff> pHreaksYcle: well if you look in the other folder you'll find all of the info for the addons
<Sw3RvE> i cant find wifi radar... :(
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, it'll be somewhere in the menu
<Dracie> what about networking
<Sw3RvE> its not in there. thats the first place i looked.
<pHreaksYcle> @Sw3RvE its not that we dont love you, but perhaps you'd be better off in the Xubuntu channel??
<Sw3RvE> they have one?
<tritium> Sw3RvE: #xubuntu
<Sw3RvE> oh lol
<pHreaksYcle> @Sw3RvE i guess this means i win :P
<pHreaksYcle> @Sw3RvE good luck
<Sw3RvE> ill try there. thanks for the help. at least its installed i think lol
<pHreaksYcle> well that makes me feel better
<quentusrex> Help. Ubuntu has broke after an update...
<Sw3RvE> grrr its not on my Xchat list.
<quentusrex> in particular it seems GDM broke.
<tritium> quentusrex: please be more specific
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex explain
<tritium> Sw3RvE: /join #xubuntu
<Sw3RvE> whats the command to join another chat. i used to know it.
<pHreaksYcle> @Sw3RvE haha. . .
<quentusrex> I boot up just fine. But when I log in, I get an error that I should contact a system admin because the Power Management Settings are not configured properly.
<Sw3RvE> man this chat is a ghost town. no ones talking. lol
<Sw3RvE> the xubuntu one...
<quentusrex> Then the gdm panels don't appear, the two applications(pidgin and thunderbird) that I have setup to auto start, start. But there isn't the title bar(with the minimize, and close boxes)
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex what laptop
<quentusrex> None of the icons or desktop wall paper show up.
<quentusrex> It's a desk top...
<Sw3RvE> how do i add the xubuntu chat to my server list?
<tritium> Sw3RvE: depends on your IRC client
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex then ur hosed lol. BIOS and a reinstall sounds about right
<Sw3RvE> Xchat
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex at least, that's how i would fix it.
<tritium> quentusrex: note that the panels are not part of gdm, actually.  gdm is simply the graphicla login manager
<Aly> What do I do if Ubuntu won't allow me to download any plugins in order to get on the internet, and if practically nothing will work and it won't let me do anything because of no disk space apparently but it won't let me remove files or anything? It also won't allow me to create other accounts...I've tried recovery and everything, it won't do anything, and it's becoming so irritating.
<tritium> !ur | pHreaksYcle
<ubottu> pHreaksYcle: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, if you want it in the menu look @ /usr/share/applications   - i think
<pHreaksYcle> @ubottu I will fight you
<azlon> my close, minimize and maximize buttons are on the left, how can i change them to the right?
<quentusrex> tritium: Then it might not be GDM. Something is borked...  I can't afford to wipe and reinstall...
<tritium> quentusrex: that is rarely necessary
<pHreaksYcle> !kindness | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kindness
<pHreaksYcle> @ubottu i know :P
<quentusrex> tritium: Alright, it seems I can't type any letters(they don't show up) but ctrl+alt+backspace still restarts X.
<pHreaksYcle> wired keyboard?
<Sw3RvE> /usr/share/applications   <<<< put that in terminal?
<quentusrex> yes, wired keyboard.
<pHreaksYcle> after you get logged in
<pHreaksYcle> unplug
<pHreaksYcle> and replug
<quentusrex> the keyboard works find to login.
<Sw3RvE> or are you referring to Xchat?
<tritium> !enter | pHreaksYcle
<ubottu> pHreaksYcle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium i guess this means you are a vet.
<tritium> quentusrex: this behavior started when?
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: no, but I do love animals
<quentusrex> tritium: I just rebooted an hour ago after an upgrade...
<quentusrex> tritium: I can still type. just not into thunderbird... Pidgin works still...
<quentusrex> it's really weird...
<tritium> quentusrex: which release?  Which packages were upgraded?
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium lol. i wasn't trying to be a d when i asked if it was 13+
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium cut me a break
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, look in that dir the menu items are files that end in .desktop
<quentusrex> tritium: 8.10 and I don't remember which packages...
<L3Tum> tritium, I have done everything on that page, and nothing has worked. Actually, the last thing on that page says to enter through until I get to the part with the mouse and it has no section for the mouse, like the mouse doesn't exist at all.
<quentusrex> tritium: I have tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm and that didn't do anything...
<tritium> quentusrex: I wouldn't expect that to.  Have you restarted gdm at all?  have you rebooted at all?
<Sw3RvE> oh i see you meant in the directory
<quentusrex> is there a different package I should reconfigure? I tried to boot into failsafe gnome, and it was still the same problem.
<quentusrex> tritium: I've rebooted about 6 times...
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, there may be one for the app you installed, just need to add it to the proper group
<quentusrex> and ctrl+alt+backspace about a dozen times.
<Sw3RvE> i found it.
<tritium> L3Tum: hmm, puzzling
<Sw3RvE> i right clicked and clicked execute and it didnt work. i got an error.
<tritium> quentusrex: fair enough
<ScottG489> Is there I way I can effectively write 2 separate commands on 1 line? Like say I want to "killall <process>" and then on the same line start it again. How would I split it up?
<quentusrex> tritium: What controls the panels, and the 'frame' for the windows?
<pHreaksYcle> gnome
<ScottG489> nvm
<tritium> ScottG489: with && in between
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex gnome-panel or panels is the process i believe
<jtaji> ScottG489: cmd1 && cmd2 will only execute cmd2 if cmd1 is successfull, you might want cmd1; cmd2, which will run cmd2 regardless
<Sw3RvE> Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory).
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, you will need to edit the file, look at a similar .desktop file
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex it's gnome-panel
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium correct?
<Aly> It won't let me do any of the updates.
<Sw3RvE> atom^x such as??
<quentusrex> I've sshed into the desktop from another machine...
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: yes
<Dracie> Sw3RvE, if you want to have something like root # just do sudo -i
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, try reading up here ->http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex if you end gnome-panel it should restart automagically
<pHreaksYcle> kill or w/e
<Sw3RvE> what section do i read?
<tritium> quentusrex: sounds like this problem may be affecting others, from what I'm learning
<quentusrex> pHreaksYcle: gnome-panels isn't running
<Seraph787> hello
<Seraph787> anybody know anything about USB sound cards?
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex well, the obvious choice would be to start it with the command gnome-panel
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex unless you have an objection to this for some reason?
<tritium> quentusrex: no trailing "s"
<Seraph787> mine is spitting out "not enough bandwidth" to dmesg
<quentusrex> sure, I'll start it manually...
<pHreaksYcle> @Seraph787 bandwidth of sound. . . ?
<Seraph787> USB
<Seraph787> I think it might have to do with thinking its a different device
<Melik> my sound just randomly stopped working, how can i restart my sound services?
<Seraph787> It says "Storm HP-USB500 5.1 Headset"
<pHreaksYcle> @Seraph787 as i know nothing of the subject, I will entertain you with a question
<Seraph787> but its actually a cm106 sound card
<pHreaksYcle> @Seraph787 why would you use a USB sound card
<Seraph787> Cause it has 5.1 sound
<Seraph787> and my laptop does not
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, dont remember right off, look for .desktop file references
<pHreaksYcle> @Seraph787 o i c. thank you.
<Dracie> anyone here rebuild their ubuntu kernel?
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: you keep causing my morse code script to decode your ". . ." as "EE"
<Melik> my sound just randomly stopped working, how can i get my sound working again without restarting my computer?
<Seraph787> Melik: which sound services
<Seraph787> you have alsa, pulse audio
<Seraph787> esd
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium it's correct english :P
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: er, ". .", rather
<Melik> Seraph787, honestly i dont know i did sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop and then start
<Sw3RvE> "Setting up GDM" ???
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium sorry ill try to remember this
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: no, ellipses don't have spaces in-between
<Melik> but it still wont work, i think its alsa
<Seraph787> most likely
<Seraph787> check the system messages
<quentusrex> tritium: how do I open a terminal? is there a short cut key for that?
<Seraph787> brb
<Melik> how can i restart alsa service?
<quentusrex> or open a terminal on a different display
<tritium> quentusrex: Alt-F2, then type gnome-terminal
<quentusrex> alt-f2 does not respond.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, look here ->http://wiki.xfce.org/tips   --under adding an application
<chelz> how risky is it to use debian debs, say from debian experimental, in intrepid?
<Sw3RvE> atom^x someone in the xubuntu is helping me. if it doesnt work i'll read that and try.
<tritium> chelz: you should not.  Which packages do you need?
<quentusrex> tritium: Is there a way to have it open a terminal on login?
<Sw3RvE> im editing the text file.
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium lol Most style guides call for a space between the dots. Typesetters and page designers use something called a thin space or a non-breaking space that prevents the ellipsis points from getting spread over two lines in a document
<Angelus_Delapsus> How does one cd to a removeable drive in shell. Due to a crash I can't login, and i'm trying to copy all my files in my documents to my external
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium all in good humor :P
<savvas> chelz: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas first
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: ok, but please keep it short, or on topic
<chelz> tritium: virt-manager 0.6.1  i'm trying to get rid of some issues and i'm hoping using a later version would help
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium what exactly does your "morse code" script do
<chelz> savvas: https://launchpad.net/~saispo/+archive/ppa/+build/863791 i did see this, i'm not sure how to use it though
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: encode and decode morse code (it's an irssi script)
<Sw3RvE> thanks for that link. i bookmarked it.
<tritium> chelz: you'd be better off pulling in the source package from jaunty, and building it on intrepid
<Angelus_Delapsus> All: How does one cd to a removeable drive in shell. Due to a crash I can't login, and i'm trying to copy all my files in my documents to my external
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium that's neat. is it like a secret thing you do with some people or something?
<chelz> tritium: alright. thanks for the help. :)
<tritium> !info virt-manager jaunty
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 730 kB, installed size 4788 kB
<tritium> chelz: ^^
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: nope
<savvas> chelz: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=virt-manager - each ppa has its own page with a description and deb repository info
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, no prob
<chelz> savvas: ah, ty
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium a novelty?
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: just one of the scripts that comes with irssi-scripts
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium never heard of this irssi. google time.
<quentusrex> tritium: do you know of another way to open a terminal? alt+f2 doesn't respond...
<Angelus_Delapsus> phreaks: ircii is the program used in terminal to use irc
<latit> Angelus_Delapsus, mount it
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: ssh + screen + irssi is a very convenient combination
<Angelus_Delapsus> mount E:
<Angelus_Delapsus> that sort of thing?
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex there's a way you can drop into a fullscreen one with Fsomething and another modifier key
<tritium> quentusrex: remind me.  You're in gnome?
<quentusrex> tritium: yes.
<quentusrex> how do I list all displays from the command line?
<bnagy> dammit, apt is trying to hose my system again
<tritium> quentusrex: if Alt-F2 doesn't open a dialog, something else is going on as well
<bnagy> xulrunner1.9 wouldn
<chelz> https://edge.launchpad.net/~saispo/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/490669/+listing-archive-extra - why isn't the i386 link working..?
<bnagy> 't install, removed it, that somehow removed sudo
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium you know what im talking about??
<chelz> #  virt-manager_0.6.1-1ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb i mean
<bnagy> which is bad
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: Ctrl-Alt-F#, to switch to virtual console #.  Is that what you're referring to?
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium indeed.
<quentusrex> tritium: any ideas?
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex Ctrl-Alt-F2 will get you a command line, but it moves the whole screen to it
<Crayboff> g'night all ya
<Crayboff> thanks for all ya help
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex so be sure you're set before you go
<savvas> chelz: as I said, you should visit the ppa page, you would see the deb source http link: http://ppa.launchpad.net/saispo/ppa/ubuntu - http://ppa.launchpad.net/saispo/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/v/virt-manager/
<pHreaksYcle> @Crayboff no problem, see ya
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: nothing wrong with V.C. #1, you know
<tritium> chelz, savvas: good to know.  I didn't realize there was a PPA for virt-manager
<quentusrex> pHreaksYcle: I did that... but that is no more help than the ssh session...
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium i do know haha. f2 is built into my muscle pattern better, therefore its my default
<chelz> savvas: ahh. ty :D
<tritium> The jaunty source package is sitll an option, as well, of course.
<Dracie_> ugh BT3 totally froze up
<savvas> tritium: it's not official, it's a personal package of someone there :P
<chelz> tritium: yeah. hoping this works though
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex what are you trying to do in the command line again? i missed that part
<quentusrex> tritium: what is suppose to start after gdm?
<bnagy> so.. anyone? how to get sudo back without sudo?
<tritium> savvas: understood
<quentusrex> pHreaksYcle: I'm trying to get a list of active displays
<tritium> bnagy: how did you "lose" sudo?
<bnagy> apt hates me
<tritium> quentusrex: many things
<tritium> bnagy: serious answer, please
<bnagy> xulrunner 1.9 wouldn't install, removed it to try and reinstall
<bnagy> somehow that killed sudo in the process
<savvas> bnagy: how did you lose sudo in the first place?
<quibbler> bnagy: i just recieved sudo as an update...try in terminal  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bnagy> which I didn't expect :(
<Dexi> is there an easy way to recover a deleted file? like a tool i can download?
<pHreaksYcle> @quibbler HE CAN'T SUDO
<pHreaksYcle> @quibbler lmao
<bnagy> quibbler: start at the start - no sudo ;)
<pHreaksYcle> @all we rely on sudo too much haha
<bnagy> my greater problem is that I have corrupted package files, like often
<tritium> bnagy: you're suggesting you don't have "sudo" installed?  Please verify with "apt-cache policy sudo"
<Myrtti> pHreaksYcle: I don't find this funny
<bnagy> but anyway, that comes and goes
<pHreaksYcle> @Myrtti sorry to hear that.
<Dracie_> woops I fail i killed my dri
<savvas> bnagy: boot using the live cd, mount your root "/" partition, edit the etc/sudoers file in there
<bnagy> tritium: it says it's there
<savvas> bnagy: or.. reboot your pc to the recovery option
<tritium> bnagy: ok, now please describe what you observe, then, in trying to use sudo
<tritium> bnagy: also, what version do you have?
<B1OS> ahh
<bnagy> The program 'sudo' can be found in the following packages: * sudo
<pHreaksYcle> @bnagy sounds like failure to me.
<bnagy> 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1
<chelz> tritium: is there a way to install only virt-manager and its dependencies from jaunty repos but not have it try to update all the packages i already have?
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie what do you mean
<B1OS> i just pressed ctrl+alt+F2 in the terminal, how do i get out lol :D
<Milkeh> how to I apply a .patch file
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: I tried to build my own kernel for a couple reasons but somehwere inthe cycle I ruined my nvidia module stuff
<savvas> B1OS: ctrl-alt-F7
<bnagy> tritium: but there's no sudo in /etc/bin or /etc/sbin
<Dracie_> lol
<tritium> chelz: that depends on the dependencies.  that's why I advised you just build it from source package
<tritium> bnagy: one moment, please
<bnagy> np
<B1OS> savvas: thanks :)
<chelz> tritium: well it has a lot of dependencies. takes a while to grab all the debs myself
<Dracie_> man there should be a distro just designed to install other distros
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie yeah that blows
<tritium> chelz: build dependencies?
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie i try to stay out of that hardcore stuff.
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: yeah I'll handle it but yeah lol, etqw fails without realtime kernel support
<Milkeh> does anybody know how to apply a .patch file?
<bnagy> Milkeh: man patch?
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: If you haven't got it already, active screens and all their gory details can be had with: xdpyinfo
<chelz> tritium: yeah. like the versions of the ones i already have installed through intrepid repos aren't late enough
<savvas> bnagy: I already told you what to do, reboot your computer, in the boot options choose the "ubuntu ... (recovery mode)" - you will have root privileges and do whatever necessary.
<tritium> !patch | Milkeh
<ubottu> Milkeh: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: unable to run it, because it can't open display...
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Ahhh!
<Milkeh> bnagy, I have a pidgin script that doesn't work with my version of banshee but somebody made a patch for it, I just don't know how to apply it.
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium how do  you ever log off of this? its ADDICTING
<tritium> chelz: I see what you mean, looking at the depends myself
<|PiP|> would running background processes use less memory if they are triggered by a controller action when using passenger?
<bnagy> savvas: hm, ok - I didn't see any boot options last time, will look again properly
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: I don't log off (part of the advantage of screen + irssi).  I can connect from anywhere via ssh.
<savvas> bnagy: pressing Esc while booting might help:)
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium that's sickness. how long have you been running this show
<obf213> firefox doesn't register pluging changes i want to use vlc plugin for wmv files and asf, so i select the pluging it but its like it doesn't register me selecting and it doesnt show up as an option
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: I'm not the only op, but I've been one since 2005
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium i figured you weren't god, but at least his friend
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium good for you, hardened warrior. that's cool to help people
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: I'm not active all the time, I just /away when I need.
<B10S> wheres a good place to read up on securing my ubuntu web server?
<Zlogger> hi
<quentusrex> tritium: do you know where I can go for help figuring out what broke? and how to fix it?
<tritium> quentusrex: a couple of us are looking into it now.
<pHreaksYcle> @B10S digg. google. search for securing ubuntu server. either site should help
<quentusrex> tritium: thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Are you stuck without Xorg then?
<Dracie_> heh I messed so much stuff its almost worth to reinstall
<Milkeh> tritium, I have a pidgin script that doesn't work with my version of banshee but somebody made a patch for it, I just don't know how to apply it.
<B1OS> okies
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie I love reinstalling
<Maged> Hi, I have a question about connecting to my site using FTP
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh what script
<tritium> Milkeh: patches are applied to source.  Are you recompiling it?
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: its pretty nice and simple in ubuntu lolz, gentoo isn't too hard to me after awhile
<Dracie_> btw gentoo fails - their ops banned me because my router is exploitable - losers
<Maged> Failed to retrieve directory listing --->>>>>>>>What this error is about?
<axscode> what to install to make ubuntu support squashfs mounting?
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: I can get to the login screen. I can login. Thunderbird and Pidgin auto start, but they don't have any title bar(or the boxes for minimize or close) no background wall paper, no icons, no tray bar. alt+f2 doesn't start the application launcher, etc.
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie im a lazy user. ive never touched gentoo. only other distro ive used is puppy. on a PC without USB or ethernet
<Maged> ...
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Ahhh ok... so no window decorator
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, MusicTracker
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: I do get an error about gnome power management is no longer configured properly.
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: yeah I am a nerdy nerd ^_^
<Milkeh> tritium, what do you mean b recompiling it?
<axscode> i have a squashfs image, i wanted to mount it, what do i need to install to support squash?
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: can I start the window decorator from remote ssh session?
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh that's a plugin my friend. grab the newest version
<tritium> Milkeh: building it from source code
<Maged> Do anyone see what I am writing??????????????
<Dracie_> too bad musictracker doesn't work with banshee 1<
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Have you tried creating a new, fresh, user profile and logging in with that? If that works, at least you know the issue is a per-profile configuration issue, not system-wide
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh it DOES work with banshee
<Dracie_> Maged: what are you writing?
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, I have the newest version of the plugin, I just need to apply the patch
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie i'm using it right now on banshee
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: can you walk me through that process? from remote command line?
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, I read that it doesn't work with the newer versions of banshee
<Maged> Failed to retrieve directory listing  ------->>>> what is this error about when trying to connect to my site through FTP
<Ienorand> how can I use basic command "find" non-verbosly, terminal?
<sastha> i got a "Protocol error" message when i try to mount share folders in Virtual Box
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh i'm using banshee 1.4.2
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh works fine for me
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Sure, but let me be clear; you do also have keyboard/screen access to the affected PC?
<Dracie_> Maged: hmm i wish i could help =\ i haven't really used ftp
<Maged> Dracie_: Failed to retrieve directory listing ------->>>> what is this error about when trying to connect to my site through FTP
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: yes, I do...
<world_citizen> how can I install java on firefox?
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: using musictracker n banshee 1.4.2???
<Maged>  :(
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen you dont do it thru firefox, its a package for the whole system i believe
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: ok... to create a new user from the command-line: "sudo adduser testuser"
<sastha> How to resolve "Protocol error",while mounting Shared folders?
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie yes sir
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: hmm maybe my config is naughty
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Restart Gnome using "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: what client are you using, that puts the @ in front of each nick?
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: And, try logging in as "testuser"
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: running off the banshee dev repo?
<savvas> world_citizen: install package sun-java6-jre from System > Administration > Synaptic
<axscode> i have a squashfs image, i wanted to mount it, what do i need to install to support squash?
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie right
<pHreaksYcle> @Dracie at least, i think so
<world_citizen> savvas & pHreaksYcle: thanks
<atom^x> !squashfs-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs-tools
<aj_> mandar
<Dracie_> pHreaksYcle: hmm ok sounds like I need to revisit my stuff
<sastha> How to resolve "Protocol error"?
<lvlefisto> world_citizen: also google around to install java plugin for mozilla
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen u got it
<savvas> world_citizen: ah on firefox.. that's a bit tricky - I think icedtea6-plugin package is required
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, oh I'm using banshee 1.2.1, could this be why?
<Dracie_> savvas: I don't htink so
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh maybe. worth a shot.
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen command is listed here http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/reinstallng-codecs.html
<sastha> hello anybody know,how to resolve "Protocol error" in Shared Folders?
<savvas> Dracie_: I don't know, I don't use it :)
<pHreaksYcle> @sastha google :P also, explain your problem more
<Dracie_> savvas: yes I don't use java much at all either
<pHreaksYcle> @sastha also, what are you trying to do
<bnagy> damn
<mandar> I installed ubuntu 8.10. how to ‌install compiz setting manager?? i tried synaptic but compiz setting manager is not there on the list
<bnagy> savvas: OK, booted recovery, but the root prompt doesn't seem to turn on my eth0
<roy_hobbs> I'm having trouble getting gedit's open location feature to work.  I can do this over ssh right?  What's the syntax?
<quentusrex> oops.
<quentusrex> rebooted the wrong computer...
<bnagy> ifup eth0 didn't seem to work...
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex lol
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: lol doh! :D
<Dracie_> roy_hobbs: did you do ssh -X host ?
<savvas> bnagy: which release are you using?
<atom^x> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: I added the user, and restarted gdm same problem for both users.
<sastha> pHreaksYcle: actually in Virtual box,Windows XP is the host and Ubuntu runs as Guest.I tried to get the Shared folders from XP to Ubuntu.
<savvas> bnagy: have you tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" ?
<roy_hobbs> Dracie_: no, i mean from within gedit
<pHreaksYcle> @sastha do you have samba installed on ubuntu
<bnagy> savvas: nope, never heard of that command :)
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: That's good... now you know it is a system-wide issue. What Ubuntu release, machine architecture, and kernel version is it?
<bnagy> I came from gentoo
<sastha> pHreaksYcle: no
<roy_hobbs> I think you can do things like sftp://user@host
<bnagy> :)
<savvas> bnagy: ok, which release are you using now?
<pHreaksYcle> @sastha oops
<world_citizen> ah thanks everybody, installing the extras :)
<bnagy> easy peasy or whatever 8.1 for netbooks
<Dracie_> roy_hobbs: ho clue sorry =[
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: Ubuntu 8.10 Linux quentusrex-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen you like that site? i'm the editor and it makes me happy haha
<b0rk3d> quick question
<b0rk3d> why is my xvids blue?
<sastha> pHreaksYcle: i used the command 'sudo mount -t vboxsf sharedfolder locationtosavefolder'
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: What video chipset does the PC have? What driver are you using - is it a proprietary driver?
<vf1j> Hello I am trying to get my printer configured on cups and need a ppd file for my hp10, anyone know how I can get it?
<vf1j> hp1020
<bnagy> I mean I have heard of ... start, but I didn't have a 'networking' script previously. :) Anyway, will try that
<sastha> pHreaksYcle: but i throws me "Protocol error"
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz dual core.
<savvas> bnagy: hm? I didn't understand - can you give me the link you got your ubuntu release from?
<Dracie_> well time to reinstall =]
<axscode> i have a squashfs image, i wanted to mount it, what do i need to install to support squash? <--- HELP!
<world_citizen> pHreaksYcle: I do now, that article is a life-saver :)
<sastha> pHreaksYcle: Can u help me?How to install SAMBA?
<bnagy> savvas: it's a release for Asus EEE PC netbooks
<tritium> !samba | sastha
<ubottu> sastha: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: VGA: 04:02.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<bnagy> but it's 8.1
<pHreaksYcle> @sastha u need samba. gimme a sec, i have an article on that too :P
<atom^x> !ccsm > mandar
<ubottu> mandar, please see my private message
<sastha> pHreaksYcle: k :)
<tritium> bnagy: that would have been useful info before.  You're not running official ubuntu?
<pHreaksYcle> @sastha http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/01/quick-dirty-samba-guide.html
<savvas> bnagy: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<bnagy> savvas: I'd give you a link, but xulrunner is dead so firefox is dead etc etc
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Great... are you (trying) to use a proprietary fglx driver ?
<bnagy> 32
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: I'm using the open source driver I'm pretty sure. Because the closed source ati driver doesn't support my card any more.
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: okay, that might help :)
<bnagy> tritium: I don't know about official - it's just ubuntu
<atom^x> !squashfs-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs-tools
<savvas> bnagy: download this to someplace handy: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<bnagy> AFAIR it's run by the ubuntu peeps
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: but I do remember seeing a fglx-modaliases package when I was upgrading...
<pHreaksYcle> @atom^x lol how many times are ya gona try that
<sastha> pHreaksYcle: Thanks.But do you know how to resolve this "Protocol error"?
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: so that might have broke something...
<bnagy>  wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pidgin is overlapping with another desktop and when I try to Maximize it it just shifts back and forth .... how do I get it to fit the screen?
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Have you reviewed the log-files when GDM starts? /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/gdm/:0.log and /var/log/gdm/failsafe.log
<pHreaksYcle> @sastha how can i explain this, the protocal is SMB
<vf1j> Anyone work with the cups website?
<pHreaksYcle> samba
<vf1j> To configure the printer?
<pHreaksYcle> if you dont have samba, the protocol will throw an error
<atom^x> pHreaksYcle, 1 for squashfs and 1 for squashfs-tools
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: You might be onto something with that reference to fglx - keep it in mind
<Scunizi> vf1
<vf1j> Scunizi
<pHreaksYcle> @atom^x o okay lol
<Scunizi> vf1j: localhost:631
<bnagy> savvas: OK, got it
<savvas> bnagy: it's a terminal command, execute it: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb -O /root/sudo.deb
<extreme_> os[Linux 2.6.27-11-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.79GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 75.7% free] disk[Total: 320.1GB, 39.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT] sound[EMU10K1X - Dell Sound Blaster Live!]
<vf1j> Scunizi: I do not understand
<extreme_> why does it only see 3 gigs
<spree> I have an issue. I have an OOOOOLD Automatix installation. I installed Swiftweasel with it. I want to remove swiftweasel and install the new version properly. I am running Intrepid. I also need to uninstall Automatix and have no clue how to go about doing it
<extreme_> when i have 4 in it?
<savvas> bnagy: ah wait, no sudo.. heh
<bnagy> savvas: yeah, sry the paste was terminal fart
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ 32BIT
<Scunizi> vf1j: open firefox and use that as the address to get to Cups
<savvas> bnagy: I trust that you know the directory it is in now, right?
<extreme_> x86_64 is 32 bit?!
<bnagy> can I install it in my home dir and run it?
<bnagy> yep
<vf1j> Scunizi: Yes, sorry--that is the site I am on!
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ lol
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: the only interesting thing, and it was the last thing in the logs: AUDIT: Tue Feb 17 22:36:45 2009: 8581 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=0 gid=0 pid=8635 )
<vf1j> Scunizi: There is a drop file and the HP1020 is not there
<extreme_> wait i'm so fucking confused
<extreme_> please explain
<vf1j> Scunizi: So it says alternately provide a ppd file
<extreme_> errr freaking
<extreme_> sorry
<tritium> !language | extreme_
<FloodBot2> extreme_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> extreme_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ are you using 64 bit? if not, that's why
<savvas> bnagy: ok, reboot back in recovery mode and install sudo: dpkg -i /path/to/sudo_1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<bnagy> savvas: yeah that was what I was about to say :P
<sastha> i installed 'irssi' IRC chat client.Using 'sudo aptitude install irssi'.Where the installed application will reside?
<bnagy> ok l8s
<vf1j> Scunizi: HP Provides drivers, but not for the 1020, which is odd as it is a common printer
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: RADEON(0): is on all the logs, so I think the driver is the open source RADEON driver...
<extreme_> oops lol, but no pHreaksYcle as it says i'm using 64bit
<vf1j> Anyone know how to configure a 1020 on CUPS?
<Scunizi> vf1j: try HP1000 or HP1010.. something that is close to 1020.
<letalis> sastha: irssi is a cli program
<vf1j> Scunizi: Believe me, there is nothing close
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ okay, so you are using 64 bit? because there's really no confusion about it haha. you KNOW if you're using 64
<letalis> just type irssi at any terminal prompt
<vf1j> Scunizi: It is bizarre
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: is there a way to list all packages that are installed ?
<quentusrex> and grep for any with fglx in the title?
<extreme_> yes i'm running 64bit
<vf1j> Maybe I need a linux tutor
<tritium> quentusrex: dpkg -l
<savvas> vf1j: execute in terminal: sudo apt-get install python-qt3; sudo hplip-setup
<world_citizen> pHreaksYcle: I'm stuck at this?? http://xs136.xs.to/xs136/09083/screenshot713.png - I can only scroll, can't click Ok or enter, space, anything
<n2diy> ok, I've setup a test box, virgin Hardy install, it is sterile. How do I install chrootkit, and rootkit hunter, without exposing the box to the internet?
<sastha> letalis: YEs.i can understand.But i cant see all the messages.but in windows it will run as a separate application.Isnt it
<vf1j> So you are saying don't go through cups?
<extreme_> and umm
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen you need to hit left arrow or down arrow until you highlight the OK with red
<extreme_> vf1j, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-125545.html
<rogermudd> world_citizen: Can you tab to "<OK>" and hit enter?
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen confused the hell out of me the first time too
<world_citizen> ah yes, works! thanks
<world_citizen> just had to tab lol
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen glad to hear this.
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: yes... dpkg-query -l | grep '^i'
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen as a reward for my pretty site, tell me what you're using with java
<extreme_> ok now, why dont my system see all 4 gigs, and why is xvid play back blue?
<savvas> vf1j: I'm saying to set up your printer driver properly first :)
<world_citizen> firefox, it's a pill to install java
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ 64 if for extreme people, you should know this. perhaps the 64 bit subchannel would be more appropriate?
<pHreaksYcle> im sure this exists
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: I had the ati driver installed, but not using it. I've removed the driver....
<vf1j> Savvas: Okay, thanks you and Extreme--thanks for the link
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, what version of MusicTracker are you using?
<L3Tum> I think maybe my ethernet card and mouse are conflicting, since neither of them are working. I have tried everything else I can possibly find on google about getting the mouse to work, and since the ethernet car doesn't seem to work either, it must be this. Now if someone could just tell me how to find out if they are trying to use the same i/o address or however it is I see if they are conflicting
<vf1j> My goals is to get the printer working end-of-week
<extreme_> pHreaksYcle, this was a question asked, no reason to become super dickhead
<vf1j> Aim high
<tritium> extreme_: I've already warned you about foul language
<extreme_> if the question was placed in the wrong channel my fault
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ all in good humor my man. super dickhead i am not, and i commend you for using 64 its hard
<U-b-u-n-t-u> any idea on how to get Pidgin to fix on one screen without overlap
<bullgard4> Why does Gajim produce no sounds any longer? Does '~$ lsof | grep snd' show that sound output is blocked by gconf-help or mixer_app ?: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394173
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: no change.....
<vf1j> If I get the printer working I will then try to learn MUTT
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh 0.4.8
<IntuitiveNipple> extreme_: The memory address space from 3GB to 4GB is reserved for PCI I/O Memory mapping, so unless the chipset can remap the RAM that would usually appear there, it is effectively out of bounds.
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: don't repeat it!
<n2diy> ok, I've setup a test box, virgin Hardy install, it is sterile. How do I install chrootkit, and rootkit hunter, without exposing the box to the internet?
<mrkissinger> m,b,mnb
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium d h i am not :P
<mrkissinger> ,mn,mn
<mrkissinger> mn,m.n
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, where did you get 0.4.8 from
<vf1j> Thanks again Extreme and good night!
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh only the best. GetDeb.net
<vf1j> I love you all!
<pHreaksYcle> cute
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, alright thank you
<tritium> n2diy: if they're not on the install CD, you either have to connect to the internet to install from the repos, or grab the .deb packages from another machine, and transfer them via USB stick, or the like
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: The log-files should be giving you some strong clues as to what is happening. I addition to the log-files I mentioned earlier, you should look at ~/.xsession-errors
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh http://www.getdeb.net/download/3187/0
<savvas> n2diy: 1) a local apt mirror cache? 2) look for the package and its dependencies from http://packages.ubuntu.com - save them somewhere and transfer the files to the machine without internet?
<L3Tum> How can I find out if a network card and and mouse are conflicting?
<world_citizen> pHreaksYcle: it all works! thanks so much phreaksycle I've been having troubles with java on firefox for ages on ubuntu
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: please be cautious recommending non-ubuntu packages
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: ** (Do:7241): CRITICAL **: gnome_desktop_item_get_localestring: assertion `item != NULL' failed
<n2diy> tritium: ok, the debs. are known to be sterile?
<pHreaksYcle> @world_citizen no problem man, just remember the site, has all sorts of cool stuff haha
<tritium> n2diy: if you grab them from the repositories, yes
<lstarnes> n2diy: they are in the official repos and are practically guaranteed to be clean
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium I am, getdeb is pretty trusted
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: That looks to be worth researching
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: we don't recommend them here
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: what can you find about it?
<SasL> Did anybody resolved "Protocol error" in Virtual Box?
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: You have Gnome-do installed?
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium does this mean i'm not allowed to?
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: yes I do
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium or you wouldn't recommend that i recommend them
<n2diy> tritium: lstarnes, ok, thanks.
<tritium> pHreaksYcle: you can, but be prepared to help if they have trouble ;)
<pHreaksYcle> @tritium you got it captain crunch. im always ready to help
<bnagy> arggghhhh
<SasL> pHreaksYcle: excuse.My Samba intallation is under progress.
<pHreaksYcle> @SasL sure.
<bnagy> savvas: OK, sudo online, now working on apt-get -f install
<extreme_> brb smoke
<GOD2> here
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ tobacco?
<savvas> bnagy: great :)
<bnagy> libxul-common failing to install
<extreme_> maybe
<EMPulse> hey guys
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ sinner.
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: I've uninstalled gnome-do, that wasn't it...
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme_ :P
<MartianW> My keyboard has a second \ key. I want to use it as a third level chooser. After poking around in the xkb folder I managed to work out it is 94 and <LSGT>. But how do I set it to be a third level chooser?
<bnagy> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.postinst: 5: /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9: not found
<EMPulse> Can anyone recommend a video converter that can convert videos for my Palm Centro
<pHreaksYcle> @EMPulse Windows haha
<GOD2> i need an aircard to work on linux
<bnagy> can I DL just that binary from somewhere?
 * extreme_ hands the peace pipe to pHreaksYcle 
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: No, I didn't think it could be that simple. That error you reported is to do with bad plugins though, so you may want to deal with that later
<n2diy> tritium: lstarnes, apt-get filename is the same as getting it's .deb right?
<EMPulse> pHreaksYcle, Lol, I mean a program on Ubuntu
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: :(
<L3Tum> can somebody tell me how I can find out if both my mouse and my network card are trying to use the same i/o address, and if so, how to fix it?
<pHreaksYcle> @extreme thank you
<savvas> bnagy: you have a lot of problems, the netbook remix release of ubuntu is for advanced users, not stable and not recommended - why not use intrepid 8.10 directly?
<tritium> n2diy: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<quentusrex> tritium: had mentioned that it sounded like others are having a similiar problem...
<Milkeh> pHreaksYcle, thank you it's working now, I'll be sure to keep this site bookmarked
<pHreaksYcle> @Extreme I have asthma though, so ill just have one of those brownies
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh thanks man, that means a lot
<bnagy> savvas: tried that, and the system died horribly somehow
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Do you have an account on the Ubuntu bug-tracker at https://bugs.launchpad.net ?
<desilou_fernande> my word! where am i?
<tritium> quentusrex: yes, but I don't have much to report as of yet
<pHreaksYcle> @forgeign name lol
<bnagy> plus wifi camera etc hard to get working
<n2diy> tritium: no install, I'm going to put the package on a tthumb drive, and install from there, I hope.
<quentusrex> tritium: neither do I .... :(
<Myrtti> pHreaksYcle, extreme_: lets keep the offtopic somewhere else and keep this channel for support questions :-)
<atom^x> bnagy, xubuntu wiith kernel from array.org
<pHreaksYcle> @Myrtti I was waiting for that
<Myrtti> pHreaksYcle: then you should know better ;-)
<Sergeant_Pony> is it possible to installl compiz fusion from a console?
<savvas> bnagy: try this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install and post the output at www.pastebin.com
<tritium> n2diy: from a thumb drive, you'll have to use either "sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>", or you can double-click it, and it should open gdebi, which will install it
<SasL> pHreaksYcle: i dont find any 'shared folders' in System->Administration.I repeat i m using Virtual Box.Windows XP is my Host and Ubuntu is my Guest.Plz help me
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: yes, i have an account...
<EMPulse> Can anyone recommend a video converter that can convert videos for my Palm Centro?
<bnagy> savvas: OK, but the first error is the one I pasted above
<bnagy> but gimme a sec
<quentusrex> EMPulse: VLC player...
<GOD2> no help?
<n2diy> tritium: 10-4
<desilou_fernande> wow what a busy chat ... i should leave
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Can you create a bug-report on Launchpad and attach to it a tar-gzip archive containing some log-files?
<extreme_> Myrtti, my fault, i do that some times
<savvas> bnagy: I'd like the full output if it's not a problem :)
<Myrtti> hello desilou_fernande
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: if you give me the command that will tar-gzip all the required files, I'll upload it...
<bnagy> savvas: ugh, actually...lemme check if I have lynx
<pHreaksYcle> @quentusrex i see people recommend VLC for converting ETC but i never learned how to do anything like that. VLC just seems like a simple player to me
<Myrtti> desilou_fernande: do you need help with Ubuntu?
<bnagy> firefox currently borked
<quentusrex> pHreaksYcle: dig deeper
<desilou_fernande> no its working fine
<n2diy> desilou_fernande: busy, a couple of hours ago there were over 1500 users here!
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: tar -czf gdm-logs.tar.gz /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/kern.log /var/log/gdm/:0.log ~/.xsession-errors
<EMPulse> quentusrex, Can VLC shrink the screen? i.e. change the resolution to make it smaller?
<savvas> bnagy: ok ignore that, give me a second to think then :)
<bnagy> savvas: mind if I just /msg you?
<quentusrex> EMPulse: yes, ask on the vlc channel...
<EMPulse> quentusrex, thanks
<quentusrex> EMPulse:  #videolan I think
<savvas> bnagy: no, send it!
<spree> I have an issue. I have an OOOOOLD Automatix installation. I installed Swiftweasel with it. I want to remove swiftweasel and install the new version properly. I am running Intrepid. I also need to uninstall Automatix and have no clue how to go about doing it
<savvas> bnagy: i mean privately :)
<Myrtti> desilou_fernande: excellent then :-)
<bullgard4> Why does Gajim produce no sounds any longer? Does '~$ lsof | grep snd' show that sound output is blocked by gconf-help or mixer_app ?: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394173
<spree> remember Automatix? from 7.10? I still have it and i want rid of it
<Tom47> is vbox running xp vm a cpu hog known to anyone else?
<Milkeh> why does my java and banshee music player not want to play sounds at the same time?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know if there is a way to activate restricted drivers thru a console?
<Luvis> crakerjacks yo
<pHreaksYcle> @Milkeh uh oh. sounds like one of those ubuntu sound issues
<spree> Tom47, all the windows above 2000 will do that
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: because one of them is locking your soundcard for some reason
<tritium> spree: yes, we *never* supported automatix
<spree> Tom47, XP is better than Vista
<spree> Tom47, resource wise anyway
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, they lock each other out, any idea how to fix?
<Tom47> spree oh .... did not notice it until todays 2.1.4 update
<spree> tripps, well what do you want me to do
<SunnyDP> @extreme-sudoer :D
<spree> tritium, what do you want me to do
<Flannel> spree: There's no way to remove Automatix, you have to reinstall.
<tritium> spree: anything you like
<spree> well that's just super
<tritium> spree: we've always strongly advised against it
<tritium> !automatix | spree
<ubottu> spree: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Flannel> spree: that's just one of the many reasons we recommend against it.
<spree> Tristam, yeah it would have been nice to know that before i did it, i'd never been here before
<quentusrex> IntuitiveNipple: what should it be filed under?
<Luvis> i'm using automatix... can't get aircard to work
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know if there is a way to activate restricted drivers thru a console?
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Hmmm... gdm ?
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: i'm not familuar with banshee music player, is it java that is locking your soundcard or is it banshee locking your sound card, are you sure its not firefox locking your sound card?
<spree> Tristam, you doing the !automatix was completely pointless, i already know, okay?
<Flannel> spree: The Ubuntu community has been crusading against Automatix for a long time now (well, while it was still active).  But, we can't raise awareness everywhere, obviously.
<pHreaksYcle> @spree what kind of spree?
<pHreaksYcle> @spree candy or killing?
<Flannel> pHreaksYcle: Please stay on topic
<spree> Flannel, show me where I am advocating the use of automatix
<Luvis> so why the ubuntu team so against it?
<spree> pHreaksYcle, why not both?
<Flannel> spree: I never said you were.  I just said we've tried to raise awareness as much as we could.
<pHreaksYcle> @spree because that's too funny for me to handle.
<joey_> any idea why i would get horizontal refresh lines when watching movies?
<joey_> but i get nothing when playing games or anything else
<Flannel> Luvis: Because it's a bad piece of software.  The actual issues are outlined in that blog article (well, some of them).  If you'd like to discuss it further, we can take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<crackerjackz> Luvis: why is the ubuntu team so against what?
<tritium> Luvis: read above
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, I'm sure, it's just that banshee (and every other music player) is kind of.. clashing with java. If I run a java game.. the song sits at 0:00 and java sounds play fine
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, and if I play a song and open a java game.. no sounds come out of the java game
<spree> Flannel, you're like the guy who tells a guy who just got hit by a truck that he should avoid being hit by trucks
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: you are using firefox right?
<pHreaksYcle> @spree LMAO
<Luvis> Crackerjackz ,automatix
<tritium> spree: the point was to provide you the background on the reasons why
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, yes
<SasL> pHreaksYcle: i dont find any 'shared folders' in System->Administration.I repeat i m using Virtual Box.Windows XP is my Host and Ubuntu is my Guest.Plz help me
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: go to youtube.com and see if flash does the same thing to you
<spree> tritium, i was looking forward to finding out something i don't already know. So far, i'm disappointed.
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: i think its firefox locking your soundcard not java
<spree> tritium, i do know this whole "impossible to remove it" thing has got to be bunk and a cop-out
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: you only have onboard sound right?
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, Nope I'm positive, it's java. Just double checked, doesn't do it with firefox. and youtube videos are working fine
<Luvis> i see no blog article
<tritium> spree: if it were official ubuntu software in the repositories, you might have reason to complain to us
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, Not quite sure, I know I have a realtek HD soundcard
<Flannel> spree: If you want to manually delete lots of files, go right ahead.  There's no easy way for us to explain to you how to restore your system to a state before it was installed.
<spree> tritium, Show me where I complained
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: you only have one soundcard right? and the one you do have is intergrated with the motherboard right/
<tritium> spree: it's unfortunate you chose to install unofficial software, and now want to blame us, as if it was in some way something we did
<tritium> Luvis: /msg ubottu automatix, and you'll see the blog post
<tritium> spree: your previous two comments
<spree> tritium, so far you've had the supposition that I am both some kind of Automatix adovcate that needs talking out of using it after the damage is done, and that I am here to whine about it. I came here for some sort of recommendation beyond what somebody at Dell tech support in India would say with Windows "Okay, we'll just reinstall your entire operating system that will fix it"
<n2diy> what is the apt-get syntax to DL filename to my USB drive, with is listed as /dev/sdb1?
<L3Tum> how can I find out which i/o address my mouse and network card are using?
<n2diy> with/ which
<tritium> spree: I've had no such supposition, there's just nothing we can recommend for you
<Luvis> thanks tritium
<spree> That is a sufficient and respectable response.
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, I would say it, I used to run both java and windows media player on windows
<Luvis> i might have to transfer to opensuse
<Flannel> spree: Ok, fine:  Get a vanilla install of Ubuntu, get a list of files on it (ls -lR /) install Automatix (the same version), install all of the software you installed with automatix.  Get another file listing.  Delete the differences.
<spree> Flannel thank you, that's a good idea
<Flannel> spree: Other than that, we have no idea, since we don't deal with it.  You wouldn't call up Dell and ask them how to remove some random third party program.
<crackerjackz> Milkeh: you only have one soundcard right?
<bullgard4> Why does Gajim produce no sounds any longer? Does '~$ lsof | grep snd' show that sound output is blocked by gconf-help or mixer_app ?: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394173
<spree> Flannel, actually yeah i would because if i were into the whole Dell thing i would pimp that warranty support out as much as possible and they would do it. :)
<tritium> spree: nonsense
<n2diy> what is the apt-get syntax to DL filename to my USB drive, which is listed as /dev/sdb1?
<pHreaksYcle> @bullgard4 do you mean Gaim?
<quentusrex23> IntuitiveNipple: tritium Alright. I installed kubuntu-desktop... and now I'm in the desktop...
<Milkeh> crackerjackz, I would say so, I haven't added any extra hardware.
<bullgard4> pHreaksYcle: No.
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Does gdm still fail?
<spree> tritium, actually you'd be amazed at what you can accomplish over the phone
<Flannel> spree: It's extremely likely that it won't actually work.  Because the automatix repositories and such have been taken offline, and I'm sure URLs of other things have changed as well.  But sure, if you're willing to actually do that, byall means, knock yourself out.  It'll be faster, and cleaner (and you'll have fewer problems) to just reinstall (since automatix not only added files, but *modified* files)
<quentusrex23> IntuitiveNipple: yes, it still fails...
<Luvis> brb
<Flannel> !away > Luvis
<ubottu> Luvis, please see my private message
<tritium> spree: it's not reasonable to demand support for random, third-party, unofficial software
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: narrowing things down then
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Have you posted those logs?
<spree> tritium, show me where i said i'm responsible.
<spree> or reasonable
<n2diy> Flannel: is Automatix supported now?
<Flannel> n2diy: Never.
<quentusrex23> IntuitiveNipple: yup. they're posted...
<tritium> spree: drop it.
<Luvis> does anyone know of anyway to get a novatel ovation broadband airmodem working on linux?
<fool_> how should i reopen a bug ?
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Have you tried doing a reinstall of gdm? (sudo apt-get --reinstall gdm)
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: Give me the bug URL
<crackerjackz> i tried helping Luvis earlier but google only yielded two search results
<spree> i'm irritated at the lack of enthusiasm
<n2diy> Flannel: ok, I was off line for four monthes, so I have been suprized to see it discussed here, recently.
<fool_> bug ?
<L3Tum> spree,  You can't demand support for a free product anyway...if you don't like it you don't have to use it
<Flannel> n2diy: Its been dead for a while.  I have no idea what spurred this horrible ressurection.
<spree> i bet i can fix it i fixed everything else that wasn't working with the past 4 upgrades
<tritium> spree: spare us, and stay on topic, please
<fool_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<n2diy> Flannel: :)
<spree> tritium, show me where i'm not on topic
<elpargo> hi, how can I turn off X and make it not reload gdm?
<elpargo> ^^^ temporally
<lvty> elpargo: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fool_> if a bug is mark "fixed released" how can i reopen ?
<tritium> elpargo: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<crackerjackz> tritium: do you know how to get a novatel ovation mc727 usb air modem working with ubuntu?
<L3Tum> Is there any way to find out if my mouse and network card are conflicting? And how can I fix this if they are?
<tritium> crackerjackz: no, sorry
<crackerjackz> tritium: have you ever played around with cellular modems before?
<tritium> crackerjackz: nope
<elpargo> right thanks lvty, totally forgot about it :)
<Luvis> damn box says it supports linux..
<crackerjackz> tritium: you know any one that might know?
<n2diy> what is the apt-get syntax to DL filename to my USB drive, which is listed as /dev/sdb1?
<elpargo> tritium: intersting I didn't knew about that one.
<Daft_Punk> I recently upgraded my system from hardy to intrepid, now my wireless cuts out frequently and reconnects, I am using WPA/WPA2 Personal encryption, but if I change it to WEP 128 bit encryption, it seems to be working more stable, is there a workaround or known issue with WPA/WPA2 and intrepid?
<Flannel> spree: Again, please stay on topic.  That topic is: Ubuntu support, not badgering people doing the support.
<crackerjackz> its actually for my friend luvis i tried helping him earlier but google only yielded two search results so i suggested that we come in here
<Daft_Punk> is it quiet or did i get disconnected
<Daft_Punk> lol
<n2diy> ha92910
<quentusrex23> IntuitiveNipple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/330858
<crackerjackz> you are still alive Daft_Punk
<Daft_Punk> crackerjackz, oooo nice pun
<crackerjackz> :]
<bullgard4> Why does Gajim produce no sounds any longer? Does '~$ lsof | grep snd' show that sound output is blocked by gconf-help or mixer_app ?: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394173
<Daft_Punk> bullgard4, what do you mean, any longer? since when?
<bullgard4> Daft_Punk: Since 3 hours.
<Luvis> all your base belong to us?
<baKka> huuuyyyyy
<Flannel> Luvis: Please stay on topic.
<Luvis> sorry. i get distracted
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: What's this command report: ls -l /dev/random && ls -l /dev/urandom
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | Luvis
<ubottu> Luvis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Daft_Punk> it seems fairly dead in here right now, ill come back later to ask my support question, if someone reads it and can help please PM me :)
<vigo> Actually, what Luvis stated, was sorta on my topic. PyTube or what to download and save for replay YouTube stuff?
<tritium> vigo: "apt-cache search youtube" should give you a few ideas
<vigo> Thank you
<delly> how to install lamp-server
<savvas> !lamp | delly
<ubottu> delly: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vigo> tritium: in Terminal?
<lvty> Daft_Punk: I'd downgrade
<Luvis> brb guz
<Flannel> delly: The easiest way is to use tasksel (which is explained from that wiki page)
<delly> ok dear i ;ll try
<Daft_Punk> lvty, I do not know if that is your attempt at humor, or just plain bad advice, but I do not appreciate it. Thanks.
<spree> Daft_Punk, you'll get a lot of that around here, caveat emptor
<lvty> Well, I had issues with audio and wireless cards in Intrepid, it's not user error when the previous version worked (i.e. a regression)
<tritium> vigo: yes
<Daft_Punk> lvty, yeah but this is support for intrepid not hardy, also, i had issues with audio too but it turns out its just a package that needed to be upgraded that wasn't...
<tritium> spree: drop the attitude
<spree> tritium, I don't know what you mean. Please stay on topic.
<Flannel> spree: Actually, being unhelpful is against the channel rules, so no, you won't.
<vigo> tritium: Sweet! Thank you
<tritium> vigo: no problem :)
<Daft_Punk> :) justice
<nanotube> any webcam gurus on here?
<SasL> what is a .wine?
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: I've posted a response to your bug report
<Daft_Punk> tritium, i just noticed a PM spree had sent me just now, should I share it with you in private or just ignore it?
<lvty> nanotube: usb?
<tritium> Daft_Punk: you may PM me
<nanotube> lvty: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Daft_Punk: This is support for Hardy and Intrepid. Hardy is a Long Term Support release.
<Daft_Punk> IntuitiveNipple, i was under the impression that since it was released that this was only intrepid support and hardy would have it's own channel, sorry.
<lvty> ubuntu+1 is jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> Daft_Punk: It gets confusing :)
<tritium> Daft_Punk: thanks, buddy
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe we need an #ubuntu-1 :p
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: #ubuntu supports all supported (and sometimes EOL stuff, particularly upgrading to non-EOL) Ubuntu versions.
<lvty> nanotube: it's probably not in the kernel, someone else correct me if I'm wrong: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, ok i understand now thanks
<nanotube> lvty: well, the problem is more complex (hence request for gurus) :) webcam works just fine in cheese, but ekiga fails to see it.
<SasL> what are the fundamental topics to be learnt by a beginner to Ubuntu?
<n2diy> I need to apt-get a package, and send it to /dev/sdb1, what is the syntax to do that?
<lvty> nanotube: do you have libpt*plugins-v4l ?
<Daft_Punk> SasL, probably basic terminal commands as you might need to know them sometimes, as well as how to use ROOT and why you shouldnt always be root
<nanotube> lvty: yes
<Flannel> SasL: Depends on where they're coming from.  The biggest is probably package management (which usually means add/remove or synaptic package manager).  And then the permissions (sudo stuff, etc)
<lvty> nanotube: might want to run it in higher debugging level and paste that
<nanotube> lvty: done that... here let me post my ubuntuforums thread (no replies ... :( )
<nanotube> lvty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6723444
<Brack101> Hi
 * Daft_Punk waves excitedly at Brack101 
<Brack101> I'm trying to create a cron job that runs mplayer for an alarm clock.  When it triggers the mplayer process, I only get .5 seconds of sound.  anyone know what's up?
<Brack101> 44 23 * * * mplayer /home/travis/Music/alarm.mp3
<Brack101> after crontab -e
<lvty> nanotube: can you paste the entire thing in pastie or somewhere?
<toshi> use alarm clock why make a cron...
<nanotube> lvty: by entire thing you mean the whole ekiga -d 6 debug output?
<sastha> Daft_Punk: Thank.Any reference links available?
<Brack101> toshi: so I can practice my linux, and be all nerdy and have to use pskill to kill my alarm clock in the morning
<marathon> hello i have 2 pc with UBUNTU how to connect a pc to the other
<Brack101> toshi: besides, there's no good built in alarm clock as far as I can tell
<sastha> Flannel: Thanks.Is package management that important?
<boshhead> Random tip: sudo !!   <-- This will run the last command you wrote with 'sudo' in front of it.
<Daft_Punk> sastha, sorry, references for?
<toshi> apt-get install alarm-clock
<Flannel> boshhead: A better method is to hit up, then hit home, then type sudo.  Otherwise you can get confused, and do the wrong command with sudo
<marathon> i want to see the folders of the other pc but samba ask for password and when i set the right password it tells that the password is wrong
<toshi> lol
<lvty> nanotube: yes
<boshhead> Flannel: No, that's much less effecient :P
<sastha> Daft_Punk: Terminal commands? and its interesting,the sentence u said.'Y u shouldn't be ROOT all the time'. :)
<Flannel> sastha: Package management (you don't need to know all about it, just how to use the package managers to find stuff) is how you install new software (and find new software to install)
<Flannel> sastha: https://help.ubuntu.com/ actually covers all of the basics
<sastha> Flannel: Thanks
<Flannel> boshhead: No, its not actually.  And its much safer.
<nanotube> lvty: ok, let me generate it...
<boshhead> Flannel: I bet you wear a helmet when going outside :)
<blinko> I wear a helmet when i go outside.  It's DANGEROUS out there.  On account of the plate in my head.
<Viking667> hey. What package provides gtk-config ?
<nanotube> lvty: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119555/
<nanotube> lvty: thanks for taking a look at this btw :)
<lvty> nanotube: yw, I wish I was actually skilled at this (only had something similar with a builtin usb cam)
<empiric> hi i want ha document/content managment system on debain machine
<empiric> any good one any one knows?
<luminerd> A friend has a issue with Pidgin not launching on a default install of Ubuntu. He clicks it, but it does not launch, and the icon does not appear on the bar. What should I tell him?
<n2diy> empiric: Openoffice?
<empiric> no no
<empiric> Enterprise
<empiric> contetct managemnt
<rww> luminerd: open a terminal, type pidgin in it, and see what error he gets
<n2diy> empiric: make up your mind, do you want to manage documents, or contacts, or what???
<luminerd> I got rid of the shortcut to terminal on these machines :/ is there a key combo that will let you run terminal or something
<empiric> contents
<lvty> nanotube: the only thing I can think of is that it's not finding the plugins. that would probably take a debugger or at least strace
<empiric> well primarily documents
<rww> luminerd: alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal
<luminerd> thanks
<n2diy> empiric: nobody can answer you question, until you know what you want to do.
<lvty> nanotube: that video0 symlink isn't pointing at a /dev/ node is it?
<wojtek> jest ktos z polski ?
<n2diy> ! pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<empiric> n2diy i want document managemnt system any good you know?
<luminerd> Ok I'll have him do that thank you :D
<n2diy> empiric: what is wrong with Openoffice?
<wojtek> jak przejsc na ten serwer ? -pl
<nanotube> lvty: you mean the one in /sys/class/video4linux ?
<tritium> wojtek: /j #ubuntu-pl
<quibbler> wojtek, type  /join #ubuntu-pl
<katia> hola
<empiric> open office is where i write docs if i want to pcae dosumnets on a web based system where users can have only read access to these files and admin has write access
<lvty> nanotube: yeah, and it's not supposed to. looks like it's detecting the audio and assuming that's all there is
<empiric> should have version managment of docs as well
<rww> empiric: oh, so you mean a web-based CMS? something like drupal maybe?
<n2diy> empiric: I "think" OO can do all that, but you would need help specific to OO for that. Try and find an OO channel?
<nanotube> lvty: well, it's not pointing to /dev/video0... it's pointing at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/video4linux/video0
<lvty> nanotube: the bug looks like it's in pvl2plugin's handling of that metadata
<Daft_Punk> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned). Why was I banned?
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: #ubuntu-ops is the place to discuss those things
<nanotube> lvty: hrm... so what do you suggest? where does that plugin live, that is - if i upgrade to the latest ekiga (it's up to v3.x now), might that help?
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, thank you
<travis_> ex-chat
<Scix> how can i automount a share into a folder inside a users homedir, using autofs-ldap?
<lvty> nanotube: it's pretty unlikely, and building ekiga from sources is very painful
<nanotube> lvty: hrm... so what can i do? possible to upgrade just the pvl2plugin?
<nanotube> lvty: pv4lplugin, that is
<lvty> nanotube: may have to use another SIP client
<lvty> nanotube: since hardware issues and lack of support in kernel are already ruled out
<nanotube> lvty: can you suggest a good one i could use? one that is foss?
<nanotube> lvty: and supports videochat
<lvty> nanotube: might try sip communicator
<lvty> nanotube: of course FOSS... kind of, you need a JRE
<lvty> nanotube: the main problem is nothing can drill through firewalls like Ekiga (and skype, which uses dirty tricks supposedly)
<nanotube> lvty: hmm... well, maybe out of curiosity i might try the jaunty alpha livecd and see if ekiga3 works on it. :)
<lvty> nanotube: there's also wengo, so you have a few applications to fall back on
<nanotube> lvty: well, thanks for your help. i'll try these other guys and see if they can do the magic. :)
<lvty> nanotube: yw, wish I could've done more
<nanotube> lvty: good night :)
<IntuitiveNipple> nanotube: Ekiga 3 seems to handle USB V4L2 video okay on Jaunty
<lvty> night, or morning :)
<nanotube> IntuitiveNipple: cool... thanks for the info.
<nanotube> lvty: yea... more like morning indeed. :)
<lvty> the problem I have with ekiga is there only seems to be an alsa audio plugin
<mtretin> Emacs Question: I can't tell emacs to use ttf-inconsolata with my .Xresources file but I can tell it to you Monospace? Any ideas why?
<Scix> could anyone help me with a channel where someone know autofs? I realy need help
<n2diy> How do I DL a .deb, and put it on sdb1?
<world_citizen> hi, how can I access SSH from terminal? I need to enter the password for my login, but I think it's asking for the server password or something? xxxxx@xxxxx:~$ ssh -l -D www.host.com 8080 usernamehere
<tritium> n2diy: packages.ubuntu.com
<n2diy> tritium: chrootkit isn't in the repos.
<tritium> n2diy: yes, I saw it earlier
<Flannel> n2diy: I believe synaptic can generate a download script too, if you need to do more than a few.
<tritium> n2diy: package name is chkrootkit
<n2diy> tritium: chkrooket, ok, let me try that, thanks.
<xnevermore> Hey. I've installed a new kernel version. Running update-grub detects the new kernel ("Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-12-generic"), but doesn't update menu.1st to include it. Whats going on here?
<optraz> what does SRU means? i saw a lot sru specified in the ubuntu newsletter
<petski> SRU: Stable Release Update
<optraz> k
<optraz> thanks
<petski> np :)
<Guest33167> hi
<Guest33167> where can i download some wallpaper
<jpds> Guest33167: interfacelift.com
<sebsebseb> Guest33167: or open the synaptic package manager and search for wall paper
<sebsebseb> wallpaper
<sebsebseb> jpds: thanks for the site
<jpds> sebsebseb: It's not bad.
<sebsebseb> jpds: also stuff like   gnome-look.org  deviantart.com
<jpds> sebsebseb: True :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how do i stop compiz from starting on start up?
<B10S> where can i find my apache logs?
<sebsebseb> jpds: ,but  yeah it's true.  Ubuntu sucks for  default wallpapers, unlike other distros, and even Windows
<Guest33167> thanks for teh wallpaper lins cool dudes
<jpds> B10S: /var/log/apache/
<THX^> what is that a coffee stain?
<Daft_Punk> Guest33167, www.digitalblasphemy.com has nice wallpapers too
<sebsebseb> Guest33167: yeah  no problem,  and you can get some from the package manager as I was saying
<B10S> jpds: thanks
<sebsebseb> Daft_Punk: thanks for that to
<Guest33167> thanks
<sebsebseb> Guest33167: make sure you see the screensavers you get in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Guest33167: most of them very beautiful
<Guest33167> what screen savers??
<sebsebseb> Guest33167: system administration synaptic package manager   for that.    and    for the screensavers:  system preferences  screensaver
<Kohvihoor> is it possible to direct one sound card to one user and other soundcard for other user?
<klikklak> my mouse stops working after sdlmame or (probably) other opengl apps.  I can still move around the cursor, but it doesn't move focus and clicks don't register, what's causing this?
<poke006> hello
<klikklak> ah, BTS <3 I found the bug
<poke006> oo
<bnagy> savvas: you still up?
<bnagy> hm. I'm trying to apt-get -f install and xulrunner1.9 is not installing
<Shay26> Hello , can anyone recommend me on tool to convert video files (wmv format) to other formats such avi etc.. ?
<bnagy> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.postinst: 5: /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9: not found
<bnagy> dpkg: error processing xulrunner-1.9 (--configure):
<Rainium_Isotope_> go to cnet.com and search for converters
<Rainium_Isotope_> youll find more than enough
<Rainium_Isotope_> and theyre all free
<petski> Shay26: ffmpeg
<Rainium_Isotope_> o wait im thinking windows.. heh
<Rainium_Isotope_> sry
<nikolaz> anyone using thunar?
<zubeen> bnagy: try updating the repositories..  you may need to check whether your repositories are compatible at the same time
<bnagy> zubeen: yeah just did an update, using the main repo
<rww> !anyone | nikolaz
<ubottu> nikolaz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<petski> Shay26: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg (please also take notice of medibuntu, that you might find interesting)
<bnagy> also did dpkg reconfigure all thing
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey i have a built-in cam on my laptop and tried to install the driver with easycam2 and everything worked out but when i tried to run it the video was not working properly, is it possible that the cam just isnt compatible?
<zubeen> bnagy: you are on which version?
<nikolaz> rww: ok
<shams> can you introduce me a good tools for backing up of my file system and mysql?
<bnagy> 8.1 but it's the easy-peasy netbook ISO
<nikolaz> im using thunar fila manager and i cannot copy any document to desktop.. why
<bnagy> what I _think_ I want to do is get an x86 binary of that file and just copy it into usr/bin
<bnagy> can I extract that from the package file somehow?
<zubeen> bnagy: eh.. it aint that simple..
<bnagy> might be :)
<bnagy> or, alternatively, how do I look at the postinstall script and see what it's trying to do?
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: Have you tried purging the package and trying again?
<bnagy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, and it broke sudo
<bnagy> which was an hour gone
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey is it possible to copy desktop files into the filesystem using gnome?
<Rainium_Isotope_> ..anyone
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: lol... yes, I recall seeing you mention something about that earlier
<bnagy> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Rainium_Isotope_: Yes - start nautilus as root using Alt+F2 then "gksudo nautilus"
<bnagy> so savvas had me do a dpkg --configure --all or somesuch, which finally completed
<bnagy> and now I am kind of back at the start
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: Hmmm, it sounds as if there's something gone wrong than just a few isolated package configuration issues.
<Rainium_Isotope_> what exactly will that do?
<shams> can you introduce me a good tools for backing up of my file system and mysql?
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: Can you give us a quick outline of what happened leading up to this?
<bnagy> nothing, really, tried to run an update, firefox was in the list
<Shay26> I need help please , when i playing video files (avi ,wmv) the video flickering (i replaced the player to vlc but still the same problem) i using Ubuntu intrepid 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> Rainium_Isotope_: Run nautilus with root privileges so you have write permissions into the / file-sytem
<bnagy> firefix wants xulrunner
<quibbler> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Rainium_Isotope_> ahh ok thank you.
<bnagy> so I got the error I already pasted, and the first thing I tried was remove and reinstall :P
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: It sounds as if the original update was upgrading sudo - that would explain the sudo break... I think :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi, i recently upgraded a machine from 8.04 to 8.10 and now when i do "sudo" it says : "sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown" - any ideas?
<shams> quibbler: thank you
<bnagy> IntuitiveNipple: hm.. maybe.. when I removed xulrunner it removed a lot of stuff, and xul seems to be a dependency of sudo for some reason
<bnagy> so i figured that was what happened
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: Is it Intrepid?
<bnagy> but anyway, sudo is fixed now, so bygones and all
<bnagy> yes
<rww> bnagy: pretty sure xulrunner isn't a dependency of sudo =/
<savvas> bnagy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<JackWinter__> how do i see what path g++ looks for headers in ?
<bnagy> savvas: yep, done that, same error :)
<savvas> darn
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: So the update is 1.9.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 ?
<n2diy> How do I protect a virgin install of Hardy from internet attacks?
<bnagy> but the reconfigure finished :P
<bnagy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, that's right
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: It's protected by default
<bn43> does anyone know how to reset the bios password using linux?
<savvas> bnagy: there's another way to do this, but it's a bit extreme, that is to "sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop" and install it all over again: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" but I can't guarantee it won't bork your system even more :\
<bnagy> yeek
<bnagy> I think I'll try just putting the binary there manually first
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: My inclination would that the package has somehow been corrupted in apt's archive, but because the previous version's postinst script is still available, it has removed the old version but got stuck installing the new... that would explain the missing /usr/bin/xulrunner but
<chu_> is songbird coming to the repositories?
<savvas> bnagy: it keeps the ubuntu-minimal, which could be the console (ctrl+alt+f1), but I can't make any promises, sorry - at least we tried :)
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: The way I'd do it, I'd tell dpkg/apt that xulrunner is no longer installed, then install from the .deb package
<rww> bn43: Turn your computer off, unplug it, remove the CMOS battery and leave it for a few minutes.
<Flannel> bn43: Use Linux to turn off the computer.  Open the computer case, pull out the BIOS battery.
<DavidTangye> Does anyone else think that the single biggest thing outstanding that needs to work better is sound (recording, palyback over USB, speakers,mic port, whatever)?
<bn43> its a laptop - can't get to the battery
<bn43> rww: thats why I wanted to know if there is a tool in linux to do that
<kapipi> Where can I find the version of aptitude that has "Super Cow Powers"?
<bnagy> IntuitiveNipple: OK, sounds good - how do I do that?
<rww> bn43: BIOS passwords aren't generally resettable from Linux (or Windows or other operating systems).
<rww> kapipi: There isn't one. The super cow powers thing is an inside joke.
<IntuitiveNipple> bnagy: give me a mo... Jaunty is updating and it's just stopped the bluetooth service so lost the mouse :)
<hateball> bn43: of course you can get to the battery in a laptop. usually under they keyboard
<kapipi> rww: awwww
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, and no, take a look at http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/, I've gotten as far as installing chkrootkit, but can't figure out how to install it without exsposisg the box to the internenet?
<kapipi> rww: maybe the debian version has them then
<bn43> hateball: thats a good tip - I'll have a look
<bnagy> n2diy: if you have your box behind any box that  does NAT (stock adsl router) nobody can attack you directly
<n2diy> bnagy: that is what I'm trying to protect myself, and network, from.
<bnagy> ?
<savvas> n2diy: what's with the super secrecy?
<bnagy> n2diy: what I mean is that even an insecure box will be OK if it's behind a NAt router
<mudit> i m trying to install ejabberd on my lan
<bnagy> OK enough to DL updates anyway, just don't use a browser or any client program until you're updated
<n2diy> savvas: security, not secercy.
<mudit> the jabber client would connect to the server on the same machine, but not on lan !
<daughtree> hi
<daughtree> how do i know if this ubuntu im using now is LTS or desktop ubuntu?
<daughtree> lsb_release -a wont give me the exact detail
<n2diy> bnagy: roger that, how do I determine if I'm behind a NAT?
<DJones> daughtree: which version does it say you're using
<Uplink> im having issues with my firefox, please help
<petski> n2diy, download the .deb for chkrootkit and all of it's dependencies, and copy them on a USB-stick for instance
<bnagy> n2diy: uh.. you don't know? I mean, how are you connected to the internet? Do you own the box that does the magic?
<mudit> anyone ?
<DJones> daughtree: If its version 8.04, thats an LTS version, although if you've installed from the standard desktop cd, you'll have a desktop version
<n2diy> bnagy: stupid question on my part. I want to protect the box before it goes live online,  I'm connected via adsl.
<petski> bnagy: I don't agree with your "you're safe behind NAT" theory
<bnagy> petski: that's your right
<savvas> n2diy: as I previously said, http://packages.ubuntu.com and you search for the packages you want. Otherwise, head to http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=155034&package_id=172567&release_id=650418 and compile the source :)
<kaka> bababalu
<savvas> n2diy: you probably have a cd-rw or a usb flash drive handy
<savvas> n2diy: or any means to transfer .deb or .tar.gz files to the machine without internet
<kaka> savvas: ubuntu no deb:)
<kaka> bababalu
<savvas> kaka: english
<daughtree> DJones: somebody installed it and i dont know what installer he is using
<daughtree> # lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.2 Release:	8.04 Codename:	hardy
<mudit> i m trying to install ejabberd for my lan
<daughtree> DJones: that is what i saw now
<rww> daughtree: Hardy/8.04 is LTS, yes
<mudit> the jabber client would connect to the server on the same machine, but not on lan !
<daughtree> ok thanks
<gradin> so installed ubuntu using wubi and now it takes 20 minutes to boot up my laptop
<gradin> anybody got any ideas?
<gradin> i'm on intrepid
<kaka> wubi no good
<kaka> ok
<n2diy> savvas: yes, that is what I've been trying to do, but I missedforgot your suggestion, let me try that.
<kaka> only virtuale macine
<kaka> good
<kaka> oh native boot
<kaka> good
<FloodBot2> kaka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaka> babita babita
<rww> kaka: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<gradin> i didn't see anything blarrinly obvious in the syslog or dmesg
<DJones> daughtree: As mudit confirmed, 8.04/hardy is a LTS version
<savvas> n2diy: ok, no problem, try http://packages.ubuntu.com/yourpackagename e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/rkhunter then click on your release, then look at the dependencies (clickable) or download the arch you want (click on i386 or amd64) and choose a download mirror
<kaka> rww: oasi friendchup just friendy
<gradin> but taking 3o mintues to boot into ubuntu is ridiculace
<kaka> rww: me frind comuniti
<ikonia> kaka: try to keep the discussion to support releated only please
<kaka> rww: me 100% ubuntu
<kaka> ikonia: me 100% ubuntu
<n2diy> savvas: roger, waiting for it to open up now.
<IntuitiveNipple> gradin: Look in /var/log/kern.log and examine the log-message timestamps to see if there is a point where there is a large delay between messages... That'll usually give a clue as to the reason.
<ikonia> kaka: you just said, please try to keep your chat to support only
 * savvas tries something
<savvas> !es | kaka
<ubottu> kaka: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaka> no spek that one languaje
<kaka> kkkkk
<crackerjackz> kaka: what language do you speak?
<kaka> only portugues
<dim3dro1> hi all
<DJones> !pt
<ikonia> !br | kaka
<ubottu> kaka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dim3dro1> I have 3g pcmcia modem Option 3.6 Gt Max
<kaka> babita ba ba ba
<kaka> me only friend cumunity
<ikonia> kaka: please stop that
<ikonia> !pt | kaka
<ubottu> kaka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dim3dro1> I try to use wvdial for connect
<kaka> obligado
<dim3dro1> here's my wvdial.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/119571/
<dim3dro1> here's output from my console: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/119573/
<dim3dro1> here's part of my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/119575/
<bnagy> IntuitiveNipple: so.. how do I manually install from the .deb like you were saying?
<dim3dro1> can someone help me with wvdial?
<Tha_Stig> hai
<lobo> some room about ubuntu but in spanish please?
<DJones> !es | lobo
<Tha_Stig> i have an Acer Aspire One netbook with no cdrom and i cant find my flash usb, i was wondering if it is possible to install ubuntu via external hard disk drive?
<ubottu> lobo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lobo> thanks ubottu
<mudit> i m trying to make ejabberd installed on a ubuntu server work on my lan
<gradin> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m3bdfa2a1
<gradin> or rather anybody http://pastebin.com/m3bdfa2a1
<gradin> anybody know why it takes 30 minutes to boot at that point?
<lobo> is lonely in #ubuntu-es no body is there...
<Sarkie> hi guys, i'm trying to make my ubuntu a server but its failing on this error message when no monitor is plugged in
<Sarkie> http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-83b2f9b8c18db15e641ed9e0be8f9a8364001e5b
<Sarkie> is there a line in the xorg.conf I can edit to tell it, not to try?
<ikonia> Sarkie: 1.) what version of ubuntu 2.) destkop or server install 3.) what arch 32/64bit 4.) what video card
<bnagy> hm...
<xnevermore> hey. I've just updated my kernel, and although update-grub detects the new kernel, it won't add it to menu.1st. what could be going wrong?
<bnagy> how do I un-fullscreen a terminal? My cat just decided to make my terminal fullscreen :P
<Sarkie> ikonia: 8.10, desktop, 32 bit, intel based.. let me find out
<ikonia> xnevermore: how did you update your kernel and to what version ?
<bnagy> I think she stepped on one of the f keys :/
<bnagy> ahha, nm, f11
<bnagy> bad kitty!
<xnevermore> ikonia: update-manager. to 2.6.27-12-generic
<gradin> anybody no why ubuntu is taking 20 minutes to load?
<ikonia> gradin: your using wubi - could be many reasons
<p1oooop> hey alll
<p1oooop> AP's not here?
<xnevermore> update-grub reports "Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-12-generic", then later "Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done", yet the new kernel is nowhere to be found in menu.1st and doesn't appear in the menu during boot
<p1oooop> strange
<ikonia> p1oooop: what's up ?
<b4chip> hi there
<ikonia> xnevermore: have you only got one version of linux/ubuntu installed on this box ?
<p1oooop> nothing, just decided to drop by while the USBpendrive s being written
<b4chip> I'm I;m a user on a linux server and I have access throght it using ssh , how can I change mysql password?
<p1oooop> you know, the live USB creator
<smTdust> question: I got wireless working (ath0 192.168.2.1) on an embedded box, my eth0 192.168.99.101 is working as well. I can use my laptop (to which I assign a static ip of 192.168.2.2) to ssh into the embedded box. ssh works fine. however when i pull up terminal, and try to ping the eth0 port on the box from my laptop (eg ping 192.168.99.100), I get an Network Unreachable error. I have enabled ipv4 forwarding. how to i link 192.168.99.x 
<ikonia> b4chip: mysqladmin or grant on the mysql command line
<ewj1976> If I dual boot two linux distros and one of the installation's kernels gets updated, do I have to manually edit grub or will the distro still boot? And if so, how do I edit it (not the file, I know that, but what would change?)
<smTdust> also..i dont care about security since the box wont be on the internet
<p1oooop> lol
<p1oooop> you can have a guest acount
<ewj1976> I mean, I know which file to edit, just not how to if I must.
<ikonia> ewj1976: depends which distro has a controlling interest in menu.lst
<ikonia> ewj1976: or if your using a shared boot partition
<p1oooop> smTdust:
<xnevermore> ikonia: well there's only one install of ubuntu, if thats what you mean. but there are a few old kernels still hanging around
<ewj1976> I installed crunchbang then linuxmint. It's mint.
<ikonia> xnevermore: no other linux'es installed ?
<xnevermore> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> ewj1976: ok - so nothing to do with ubuntu so not supported here
<ikonia> xnevermore: try removing some of the old kernels, there may be a bug in that if grub has more than $X kernels it cant update with update-grub
<ewj1976> Okay, just curious, since crunchbang IS ubuntu with a few extra things installed.
<ikonia> ewj1976: ok - so nothing to do with ubuntu so not supported here
<xnevermore> ikonia: just remove them through synaptic?
<ikonia> xnevermore: yeah
<p1oooop> ikonia: say, do you know how to use persistent mode on the live CD?
<p1oooop> ikonia: really...
<ikonia> p1oooop: just a matter of making /home on a persistant disk
<spidla> hi there .. I have got a problem .. I will probably not like me cause I am a OpenSUSE user :-) but I used to have Ubuntu 8.10 ... I have got a problem with Xorg / KDE 4 randomly freezing session. The error is relater to Xorg (according to a bug i have googled) ... the log says something about EQ overflowing ... the bug is in early state of resolving so I want to ask if there is any workaround
<spidla> *You will
<p1oooop> ikonia: does it save EVERYTHING that way?
<ikonia> p1oooop: no - just your user settings/preferences
<p1oooop> ikonia: awww... well... good enough
<corinth> Is anyone here using harbour-launcher?
<Sarkie> ikonia: 82865G Intel Integrated
<spidla> any suggestions ?
<Uplink> whats the command to cp dirs?
<p1oooop> I am so jealous of some of you guys... actual domain names... :'(
<sky_> hi any program for manipulating with video ?
<sky_> lik windooze movie maker ? :D
<B10S> isnt dyndns meant to auto update your IP?
<JoSSeTeSERVER> to auto update ip I use no-ip
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<cr4z3d> yes dyndns cand be used
<B10S> JoSSeTeSERVER, i thought dyndns does it too?
<ActionParsnip1> could try www.no-ip.com
<ActionParsnip1> its free
<sky_> program for video editing pls .D
<cr4z3d> yeah there's more than one site for it
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: hey AP
<cr4z3d> sky_: kino
<sky_> kino ?
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: kino or avidemux, apt-cache search video edit
<ActionParsnip1> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9484 kB
<sky_> can i cut video ?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: hows my fav contributer
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: i have no idea, i dont use it, i only know OF it
<bnagy> ohh kay -  still can't resolve this xulrunner issue
<bnagy> I removed it and firefox etc and I now have a clean apt-get -f install
<p1oooop> frizen again?
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: you may have to use force to uninstall at some point, I had that same issue.
<bnagy> in the post-install for xulrunner-1.9 it looks for /usr/bin/xulrunner-$XUL-VERSION, I checked another box and that's just a symlink to ../lib/xulblahblah/xulrunner
<bnagy> AP: hm, I tried purge already
<rww> !netsplit
<nananuu> Hi I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS I dont have any support any more yes?
<bnagy> I tried just creating the symlink but it then dies on some missing library
<rww> nananuu: LTS releases are supported for three years on the desktop and five on the server, so you do still have support. Desktop support ends in April, 2011
<nananuu> oo thanks rww  :) that means I don`t need to reinstal :)
<rww> nananuu: If I remember correctly, the next LTS comes out in 2010, and you'll be able to upgrade directly to it from 8.04. You don't need to worry about anything until then :)
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: is there any command to force uninstall more than apt-get remove ; apt-get purge?
<nananuu> That`s good rww
<georgeaf> hey guys, how can i start pulseaudio after i killed it on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<rww> !netsplit
<Stueh> QuadroFX Go700 (revision 1)
<SiDi> yeh probably
<malakhi> dayo: for any of a dozen reasons, the link between freenode's servers dropped out.
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: awesome nvidia is massively supported :D
<artistx> can i configure wubi to install artistx
<jasonchin> i can have access to the internet but i got problem connecting to computers in a windows workgroup
<SiDi> a pretty scary one yeh
<smTdust> smtd
<artistx> can i configure wubi to install artistx
<histo> dayo__: there are multiple nodes and when one drops it splits the network in to 2 pieces.
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: can you ping them by name  and ip?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<YAA1> histo: yep.. I need the User-Lockout feature (with samba on LDAP) if a user failed XX logon attempts. It seems that this problem is fixed only in 3.3.x+  . I tested Samba 3.0.x and 3.2.x on Debian etch+lenny with NO LUCK. will test samba 3.3.x on debian soon. but asking for 3.3. on ubuntu too, because ubuntu may be our next server OS maybe.
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<georgeaf> i want to start pulseaudio again after i killed it, it's giving me 'device or resource busy' how can i start it ?
<artistx> can i configure wubi to install artistx
<dayo__> malakhi histo: i see
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: hey... so is it sudo open /some/file/
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: to do what?
<dayo__> rww: thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<Stueh> Huh, that hurt
<Stueh> Thanks ActionParsnip1
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: to aoen a file with root permissions
<jasonchin> i can ping the ip address
<artistx> can i configure wubi to install artistx
<YAA1> histo: you copy ?
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: if you are using a gui app like gedit, use gksudo, if its cli like nano, use sudo
<georgeaf> i want to start pulseaudio again after i killed it, it's giving me 'device or resource busy' how can i start it ?
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: not working
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: oh hold up
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: after thats installed run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: helps to close other package managers
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: kk cheers
<Spike1506> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: yep, you can only have 1 package app accessing the packages at one time
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: ? I want to open a config file that "belongs" to root
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: can't find package, do I need to add a URL?
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: I'm on a fresh install of 8.04
<Cruster> dayo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<p1oooop> 8.10 is the latest
<p1oooop> :D
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: ahhh thats why, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Righto thank's mate
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: 8.04 is LTS, 8.10 isnt
<p1oooop> O yea, long term support
<p1oooop> XD
<jasonchin> ActionParsnip1: i can ping the ip address
<dayo1> Cruster: thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: and the name?
<georgeaf> people, i think this is an easy question, i want to start pulseaudio again after i killed it, it's giving me 'device or resource busy' how can i start it ?
<Hemebond> Argh. My volume buttons keep changing what mixer/volume control they control.
<jasonchin> ActionParsnip1: how and where can i ping the name of network computers?
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<Hemebond> Right now the buttons are changing 4 different playback controls.
<emine> salut
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: apt-cache search nvidia
<Stueh> says the package is not available but is reffered to by another package
<Stueh> righto
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: can you pastebin the output please
<p1oooop> jasonchin: well, jason... you have to find the IP of them first
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | Stueh
<ubottu> Stueh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<YAA1> !info ssamba
<ubottu> Package ssamba does not exist in intrepid
<YAA1> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<randu> Hello ppl, I have a problem with Ubuntu server. I rebooted and now the interfaces are being ignored (or so ubuntu claims). Thus, no network. When I try to ping, the following message comes up: WARNING: Interface is ignored: Operation not permitted \n connect: Network is unreachable. The file /etc/networking/interfaces is correctly configured (since it worked until now), static ip. Any ideas, anyone? Please? :)
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: can I pm?
<p1oooop> jasonchin: usually 192.168.1.XXX
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: use the pastebin and put the link in here
<jasonchin> ActionParsnip1: i got the ip address...
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: ok then if you can ping you have a logical connection. Try: smb://x.y.z.a/<share foldername>  in your file browser (replace the relevat ip address and share name)
<YAA1> randu: had something similar. what interface-name do you use in your interfaces file ? and what available interfaces dies it shot when you do a "ifconfig -a" ??
<savvas> Stueh: what's the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: if you paste to pastebin and then give the address your browser goes to we can read it all
<YAA1> randu: ... interfaces does it show ...
<jasonchin> ActionParsnip1: but i do the ping from the network tools under System-->administration tools...Is there any other way to ping?
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: geforce go 700 quattro
<randu> YAA1: it shows eth0 and lo. I only have them in interfaces.
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: its a command line command. ping
<creative83> Where did the feisty repos go?
<ActionParsnip1> do they seriously have a gui app for ping?
<ActionParsnip1> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip1> creative83: feisty is dead
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Sorry, I'm a bit slow, not used to this, and I'm still in 800x600 reso =P Anyhoo - http://paste.ubuntu.com/119611/
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: the gui ping i think it's System > Administration > Network tools
<moby> hello. how can I one and all the time set volume on 100%? allways when I turn on ubuntu volume is 0%.
<creative83> ActionParsnip1: Uups.. I thought I installed LTS. So I was wrong on this I guess ;)
<ActionParsnip1> creative83: even LTS releases die
<ActionParsnip1> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<YAA1> randu: dies "ifconfig -a" show you a eth0 ?? and does it have a IP Adress bound ?
<YAA1> randu: does
<bnagy> ok, so if I can't install xulrunner-1.9, is there a way I can force install an older firefox that doesn't need it?
<sastha> How to find whether the ubuntu installed by system is 32-bit version or 64-bit version?
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Do I want xserver-xorg-video-nv and nvidia-config packages ?
<savvas> Stueh: what does this command return: lsb_release -d
<randu> YAA1: i tried "ifconfig" and it shows: eth0 and lo. I can go back to the server room and try "ifconfig -a" if you want to. eth0 has an ip address bound.
<hateball> sastha: uname -a
<savvas> sastha: uname -m
<Stueh> Ubuntu 8.04.2
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: you need to enable the restricted driver repo
<savvas> Stueh: enable the universe multiverse and restricted repositories from System > Administration > Software sources
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: maybe a stupid question ... but how do I do that? =S
<Stueh> Ah cheers savvas
<p1oooop> anyone know what the multiverse enable/disable is for?
<savvas> np:)
<YAA1> randu: hmm strange.. recheck physical network link to the switch and make sure you are root when trying ping. ping yourself first (127.0.0.1), then your local ip, gateway a.s.o.
<ikonia> p1oooop: enable/disable the repo
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> !multiverse | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: find the word restricted and uncomment the lines (delete the # at the start of the line). Here is a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<randu> YAA1: allright, I will put the network cable in another computer and I will try to ping as root. I will be back to tell the results.
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: already told him, sorry I jumped in :)
<p1oooop> ikonia: ok, I was wondering cause I needed to enable that in order to install adobe falsh
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: done =)
<p1oooop> *flash
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: np man, its all good
<randu> YAA1: will try to ping when cable is connected to server lol :)
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: ok save, close gedit
<Stueh> righto
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: apt-cache search nvidia
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: pastebin again
<degrit> I seem to have messed up my audio, could do with a hand - in particular, killing pulseaudio and force-reloading alsa has apparently failed
<ikonia> p1oooop: it should be enabled by default
<Stueh> Oh that's why I coudln't update before ... forgot sudo >.>
<Stueh> kk
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: I think the hardware drivers can take it over from here
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: yeah?
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: i always manually do it, mind you I manually do pretty much everything
<YAA1> randu: I cannot help more than this. im not aware of any new security features or internal functionality of ubuntus network scripts and stuff. if this did not helped ask here again or try to reinstall network package.
<YAA1> l8r folks..
<Ethan> \join #gnuplot
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: the hardware drivers do the extra setup in xorg.conf - at least with my nvidia :P
<Ethan> :$
<_sektor> ﻿ \join #gnuplot
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: oh so it runs nvidia-xconfig for you?
<Stueh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119612/
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: I'm not sure about hardy though
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119612/
<jasonchin> ActionParsnip1: thanks alot...now i can get connected. I got one more problem connecting to the shared printer on this computer
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Hrm, I'm an idiot, I pasted the update as well >.>
<Stueh> Sorry!
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: never done that dude, have a websearch or ask in here
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Fantastic, d/ling and running now =)
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: you will need the linux driver for the printer
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: cool
<B10S> how can i use the windows key/SUPER to open applications on the panel?
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Was there a netsplit before? I think it crashed my Pidgin when everyone entered ... seeing there's another 1000 people in here than before
<jasonchin> ActionParsnip1: ok, i'll try looking for it on the manufacturer's site
<B10S> nice, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> jasonchin: it may already be supported, have a websearch round
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: aye it was
<bnagy> argh
<bnagy> this xulrunner this is driving me nuts
<Stueh> Ooh unpacking!
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: can you pastebin the command you are executing as well as the resulting output
<Stueh> Ooh done!
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: all done?
<bnagy> the postinst scripts refers to /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9, but that file doesn't exist and it's not listed in the .list for the package
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Now, in JWM I would restart Xorg ... what do I need to do here? O=)
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: not really, no firefox, which is the whole thing :)
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: create it manually with: sudo touch /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: paste the text to a text file
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: I did better - it's just a symlink to a file in the xulrunner lib dir, so I created it
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: siudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /path/to/fileyoucreated
<bnagy> but then it barfs on a missing library
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: gksudo nvidia-settings
<creative83> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bnagy> ahh.. ok I think I can do that, just command >& file?
<degrit> does all the audio stuff get restarted/reset if I restart X ?
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: can you install pastebinit?
<simple|eeepc> this might be an odd question, but why does the alternate cd ask me to insert the alternate cd whilst installing
<Stueh> Says I need to run nvidia-xconfig first, so I run that, but then it came up with the same error ...
<simple|eeepc> ?
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Says I need to run nvidia-xconfig first, so I run that, but then it came up with the same error ...
<simple|eeepc> In the install base system step
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: ok, close that lot down then run:sudo nvidia-config    then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<simple|eeepc> it asks for me to insert the alternate cd in the cd drive, however it locks the cd tray and the disk itself is infact the 8.10 alternate cd
<langouste> join #pydza
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/f231b7b3a
<ActionParsnip1> simple|eeepc: did you check the iso before burning as well as verify the cd was ok before continuing?
<simple|eeepc> ActionParsnip1, Iso is fine
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: that output is with the symlink put in place manually
<simple|eeepc> and i checked it using the cd check
<simple|eeepc> (to be doubly sure)
<simple|eeepc> but yeah
<B10S> errr, i think i just pressed Super+m and everything has gone dark (maybe mono)??? how do i get it back to normal
<simple|eeepc> its a very wtfy error
<Silicium> where in the Squashfs on the LiveCD is the Home environment of the Live User (Ubuntu) defined?
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: sudo dpkg --force-all -r xulrunner-1.9; sudo dpkg --force-all -r xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<Silicium> i want to change some user specific settings on my custom CD
<Silicium> hi btw :)
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | simple|eeepc
<ubottu> simple|eeepc: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip1> simple|eeepc: try disabling stuff like DMA and ACPI
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: that will rip the apps out, no foolin
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: ok done
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: ok i'd run sudo apt-get remove firefox    too
<bnagy> but my symlink is still there...
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: get all the firefox stuff out
<B10S> errr, i think i just pressed Super+m and everything has gone dark (maybe mono)??? how do i get it back to normal
<bnagy> will rm it
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: remove that manually
<simple|eeepc> kk
<corinth> The HP mini mie interface is sooooo nice. :-)
<B10S> looks like everything is inverted
<B10S> even web pages
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: ok, apt-get -f install clean again
<ActionParsnip1> binarydigit: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get clean
<bnagy> should I force remove firefox or just plain remove?
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: apt-get needs sudo
<Gautam> my ubuntu login in dos mod and i wanna login in graphics mod
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: just plain remove if youo can
<Gautam> plz help me
<Gautam> my ubuntu login in dos mod and i wanna login in graphics mod
<bnagy> ok that's what I did ( and I just skipped the sudo part to save typing ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Gautam: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ActionParsnip1> Gautam: dos is a microsoft product
<Gautam> ok thanks
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: ok, clean
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: ok sweet
<Gautam> after than
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: install what you wish
<simple|eeepc> ActionParsnip1, how do you disable DMA?
<B10S> help
<ActionParsnip1> Gautam: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<Gautam> ok
<Gautam> this will insatll without cd
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: HA! finally
<ActionParsnip1> simple|eeepc: try adding: noacpi noapm nodma   to the boot options
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: --force-all is only used as a last ditch, it can cause system instability
<simple|eeepc> k
<simple|eeepc> I'm getting buffer IO errors on startup
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: but stubborn packages like you had need it
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Erm, getting a message when I run nvidia-settings: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your x configuration file (run nvidia-config) and restart the x server
<B10S> help
<simple|eeepc> this is a machine thats run ubuntu and fedora for the last few years and run it fine
<B10S> please
<ActionParsnip1> simple|eeepc: i'd check your and fsck your drive
<B10S> errr, i think i just pressed Super+m (i think) and everything has gone dark (maybe mono)??? how do i get it back to normal
<simple|eeepc> ActionParsnip1, drives have been formatted like 6 times now
<simple|eeepc> every reinstall
<B10S> looks like everything is inverted
<simple|eeepc> it always fails when copying fiels
<B10S> even web pages
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<bnagy> ActionParsnip1: thanks for the help. I like ubuntu, but some of this apt / dpkg weirdness freaks me out sometimes :)
<Stueh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip1> simple|eeepc: ok, well all I can suggest is check ram but you may need different boot options, Check around the place. You could also try disabling hardware in your bios like sound cards and the like justuntil you get installed
<ActionParsnip1> bnagy: its just annoying
<simple|eeepc> ActionParsnip1, memtest came up clean
<simple|eeepc> hmmm
<bnagy> yeah, well I was on gentoo last 5 years and that has its own set of annoyingness, so I guess it just comes with the territory
<simple|eeepc> i have a new ethernet card
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: it's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/119622/
<dusty>  Hey guys, I am having real trouble creating an SSH Tunnel and
<dusty>                getting it to bind to the external interface - It keeps binding
<dusty>                to local host as you can see here:
<dusty>                http://rafb.net/p/DZvtld77.html anyone got any idea why it is
<dusty>                doing this ?
<FloodBot1> dusty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: looks groovy to me
<Gautam> this cammand is not succesfully
<int256> screen capturing software for ubuntu. must support capturing as video.
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: so does gksudo nvidia-settings    not give you a nice interface to modify settings?
<ActionParsnip1> !recordmydesktop | int256
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<Extend> i'm working to upgrade a server running feisty, anyway i'm working according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Before%20you%20start , now i receive error because update-manager-core creates a file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list contains the mirror deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main/debian-installer , i manually tried to change the mirror f
<Extend> rom us.archive.ubuntu.com to a valid one but it won't , after i start do-release-upgrade it's overwrite the file with the same US mirror, how can i solve this?
<ActionParsnip1> !info recordmydesktop | int256
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<B10S> :(
<ActionParsnip1> Extend: try running sudo apt-get update
<Extend> i did before do release upgrade
<Ademan> is there any decent way to tell if you have 2d acceleration enabled?  (like could I discover whether X.org is running with XRender and would that be a decent metric? or what?)
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: same message still
<ohchuzi> hello
<ActionParsnip1> B10S: have ytou tried rebooting?
<aniiena> if I build a Live USB can I mount a NTFS drive on one computer and plug the same USB stick into another without messing things up?
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | ohchuzi
<ubottu> ohchuzi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<das__> #Zero-Raws@irc. moeotaku. com
<ActionParsnip1> aniiena: sure
<B10S> ActionParsnip1,  will try now
<das__> join #Zero-Raws@irc.moeotaku.com
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: sorry it gives me a GUI but the GUI has a popup message that says what I pasted before
<Stueh> And then no configurable options at all
<ActionParsnip1> aniiena: just remember to remove it properly (and not just wrench it out of the system)
<ubersoft> Hi there, anyone here to help me some stuff,
<aniiena> So changes are persistant, like I could use a different desktop environment from say Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<ubersoft> i need to install "SQUID with DELAY POOLS"
<aniiena> but differences in hardware wouldn't be an issue?
<ActionParsnip1> aniiena: they will be on the usb stick
<ubersoft> so any one who have some hands on this stuff !!!
<Extend> please anyone check and help me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119625/
<ActionParsnip1> aniiena: there are a lot of drivers on the install to support most
<aniiena> would it make sense to have a bunch of different xorg.conf's premade for different LCDs/resolution?
<ActionParsnip1> !nvidia | Stueh
<ubottu> Stueh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip1> Stueh: try that
<ubersoft> ActionParsnip1 are you helping others ? please help me in this stuff of installing "SQUID with DELAY POOLS"
<Stueh> ActionParsnip1: Righto, cheers mate
<ActionParsnip1> aniiena: thats where you will have issues but you could make a few xorg.confs and switch manually between
<Favorit> hola
<ubersoft> ! ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip1> ubersoft: i have never used squid, thats why i didnt reply,
<aniiena> So let's say my computer that I want to run ClamAV has a nvidia driver and my friend's has an ATI card.
<ActionParsnip1> ubersoft: there are 68 users in #squid
<ubersoft> Ok, anyone here who can tell me what to do to install squid with DELAY POOLS.
<aniiena> Will it autodetect that settings have changed and change drivers (or prompt me to) as appropriate?
<Favorit> ubersoft: install quid, configure delay pools?
<Favorit> squid that is
<ActionParsnip1> aniiena: then you will need both ati and nvidia drivers installed, ten 2 xorg.conf files which you will have to manually switch then restart x to get a good display
<ubersoft> Yes Favorit
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: no efb today :D
<aniiena> ahh ok, thanks
<ubersoft> Actually,, when we use apt-get to install squid, they just install it defauly.
<Favorit> ActionParsnip1: efb?
<ubersoft> default* and no configuration takes place.
<bnagy> ubersoft: you just need to configure it
<Favorit> ubersoft: http://quark.humbug.org.au/publications/squid/aclsquid.html
<aniiena> So if I just want a mountable Linux to run ClamAV on
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: the guy yesterday on about --purge
<bnagy> google 'configure squid delay pools' :P
<aniiena> would it make more sense to go with PuppyLinux over say Ubuntu on a livecd?
<Favorit> ActionParsnip1: fde he was or so
<aniiena> err liveusb
<ActionParsnip1> aniiena: yeah, the video switching in puppy is awesome imho
<ubersoft> bnagy i have tried something else for it, i wget the file and dowloaded it in /var/tmp and then tar it...
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: that too ;)
<B1OS> ActionParsnip1: worked, thanks :)
<ubersoft> then by doing some CD. i used ./configure.
<Favorit> ActionParsnip1: well, he still didn't convince me ;)
<ubersoft> but it gives error...
<ActionParsnip1> B1OS: its windowsy, but reboots can fix a lot
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: me neither
<trancefat> Hi All, I m trying to access the internet using my mobile phone with Bluetooth but I m stuck at a point where i must open bt-applet
<Favorit> ubersoft: don't compile squid, apt-get it
<bnagy> ubersoft: you can install it however you want, but it won't enable delay pools until you conifgure them
<trancefat> I cant find bt-applet
<ubersoft> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<Favorit> exactly
<trancefat> ALT+F2 doesnt open it
<ubersoft> ok and then...
<int256> any screen capturing software ?.
<Favorit> don't compile stuff which you can install from the repo
<Favorit> ubersoft: apt-get install squid, read http://quark.humbug.org.au/publications/squid/aclsquid.html
<ubersoft> ok after getting apt-get then.
<ubersoft> Oke let me c.
<Iowahc> int256: try your print key ;)
<ActionParsnip1> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Favorit> someone, shoot me in the head :)
 * ActionParsnip1 takes aim
 * Favorit dodges skillfully.
<int256> Iowahc: its image. i want to capture sceen as video
 * ActionParsnip1 is using an H bomb
<rww> !ot | Favorit, ActionParsnip1
<ubottu> Favorit, ActionParsnip1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Iowahc> int256: try xvidcap
<ActionParsnip1> int256: recordmydesktop does it too
<Iowahc> int256: istanbul also does it, its in the repos
<int256> Iowahc: ActionParsnip1: file format ?
<Iowahc> int256: xvidcap -> xvid i guess ;) istanbul -> i dont know
<Iowahc> int256: istanbul -> ogg
<Iowahc> int256: http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<Favorit> mrr, what was the command to generate more locales... dpkg-reconfigure locale or so?
<int256> Iowahc: ok
<Nyad> Hello, im in the ubuntu liveCD. how do I get ubuntu installer to see the LVM from my fedora install and allow me to install in the space that I have reserved it for
<ActionParsnip1> int256: ogg which you can then convert
<int256> ActionParsnip1: using ?
<int256> ActionParsnip1: using which software ?
<ActionParsnip1> int256: ffmpeg / mencoder
<trancefat> How can i connect to the internet using Ubuntu and mobile phone
<int256> int256: how to use ffmpeg / mencoder
<Iowahc> int256: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg
<int256> Iowahc: ok
<Iowahc> int256: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mencoder
<Iowahc> ;)
<int256> Iowahc: thanks
<Iowahc> int256: np
<ActionParsnip1> int256: they are both vastly complex but i'm sure a quick websearch will turn something up
<unknown_> Hi, can anyone tell me how can I fix follwing error (in syslog) type=1503 audit(1234953359.139:6): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=0 name="/dev/ttyUSB0" pid=7863 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"... Builtin hsdp modem doesn't want to work :/ Yesterday was ok
<Extend> please anyone check and help me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119625/
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ok
<ActionParsnip1> trancefat: http://piyadas-world.com/2009/01/tips-use-your-bluetooth-phone-for-internet-access-in-ubuntu/
<Ademan> anyone know how I could find isc-posix.m4 ?  I have several flavors of libisc and there are no -dev packages available that I can see... and nothing exists in /usr/lib/aclocal or /usr/lib/aclocal-1.9
<ActionParsnip1> Ademan: try apt-file
<trancefat> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<varlon> hi, I try to forward X11 via ssh-tunnel, so, In ubuntu server I setup sshd with options: X11Forwarding yes, X11DisplayOffset 10, in local ssh-client (debian) I setup ssh_config: ForwardAgent yes, ForwardX11 yes, ForwardX11Trusted yes, and launch: ssh -X ubuntu.server, in sheel I call xterm and got: xterm:  DISPLAY is not set. why DISPLAY is not creating?
<varlon> hi :-)
<Favorit> varlon: Host is not Trusted?
<unknown_> Guys, please help me to solve this problem ;( http://pastebin.com/m1fab7751 I think its something with permission, but don't know nothing more, only that I can't connect using gsm connection
<varlon> Favorit, I nothing do for make host trusted, what I must to do?
<Favorit> varlon: also, try to login using ssh -v, you'll probably see why it refuses to create display
<Favorit> varlon: just comment out the line ForwardX11Trusted, leave it at default
<varlon> thanks
 * Favorit :Q
<varlon> Favorit, '-v' is realy help me. xauth was not installed, thanks
<licantrup> How do I know which filesystem type is one of my partitions?
<licantrup> df -T gives me fuseblk
<temoto> How to express   127.0.0.1 *.something in   /etc/hosts?
 * int256 installed windows xp in virtualbox, now it shows processor speed as 7024.23 Ghz !!!
<ActionParsnip1> licantrup: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip1> int256: haha nice
<ActionParsnip1> int256: does it say single core too?
<int256> ActionParsnip1: no processor in device manager !!!
<leneko> hi people
<ActionParsnip1> int256: wow impressive
<ActionParsnip1> int256: have you installed guest additions?
<int256> ActionParsnip1: wait i will send you screenchot
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ya
<Shwaiil> Hi ppl!
<ActionParsnip1> int256: use tinypi / imageshack
<leneko> i have some ssh relative question
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ok
<macrobad> Hi, guys! Could someone tell me why Ubuntu doesn't include OpenOffice.Org 3?
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<Shwaiil> Q: I'm not a ubuntu user, I want to start with it, pretty soon. I would like to know, if its possible to change driver letters (from partitions), easily in Ubuntu? also, is it possible to create virtual drivers from folders, like is done in win ? Please let me know, thanks for your atention! ;D
<licantrup> thanks ActionParsnip1
<rww> macrobad: It was released too close to the Intrepid release date to be properly tested, and Ubuntu releases aren't updated with major package changes after they come out. The next version, Jaunty, will have OO.org 3
<Ciantic> I used sshfs, can I make the desktop unmount to work? Or do I have to manually always "fusermount -u dir"
<roy_> Ciao
<macrobad> Shwaiil: You might be surprised to know there are no drives letters in Linux at all. :) Just try it, and ask questions afterwards. If you've never had any experience with Linux you would not be able to guess how it looks like.
<macrobad> rww: Thanks!
<creative83> How do I upgrade 7.04 to 7.10? do-release-pgrade  doesn't work because it can't fetch the Package lists...
<creative83> It's a server so I have to do it with CLI
<int256> ActionParsnip1: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4597/702423nf2.png
<Shwaiil> macrobad, thanks! Unfortunately, I use a remote power computer center, that uses win directory/folder structure. There's no way I could emulate that, right?
<int256> ActionParsnip1: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6827/devicemanagerwithoutprolw7.png
<ActionParsnip1> int256: good ol xp
<ActionParsnip1> int256: why do you need a virtual xp?
<int256> ActionParsnip1: to play games
<ActionParsnip1> int256: only 2d games will work
<NIT[L]> hello, i was wondering if someone can help me with my problem
<macrobad> Shwaiil: I am not sure what you call a "win directory/folder structure". There is a filesystem in Linux, which helps you to avoid all the hassle with drive letters. I cannot see why you should not be able to create an arbitary directory tree in Linux.
<chu_> I bought a 500gb external, it says it only works with windows and mac os x, just plugged it in and it was detected fine :)
<s-toned> How do I change the "mouse-resize-button" from middle button  to right button?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | NIT[L]
<int256> ActionParsnip1: is it. but i enable 3d acceleration
<ubottu> NIT[L]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> int256: its not gonna happen
<ActionParsnip1> int256: try it
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ok
<NIT[L]> ok well, i can't get ubuntu to display in 1440x900 resolution. I have 180.29 nvidia drivers.
<int256> can i run Windows games in ubuntu. i want to run NFS Most wanted
<temoto> How to express   127.0.0.1 *.something in   /etc/hosts?
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | int256
<ubottu> int256: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<macrobad> Shwaiil: You can think of it, as if there was a "root" drive, which included all other drives as its folders, and allowed to arbitarily create and delete those folders, as well, as rename and assign drives to them in any way you like it.
<int256> ubottu: i tried to run it in wine. but failed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> int256: looks like its in the new 2.1 but its an experiment implementatio of opengl
<ActionParsnip1> int256: did you check appdb to see if there are any tweaks
<int256> ActionParsnip1: pls help
<ActionParsnip1> int256: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8714&iTestingId=28853
<ActionParsnip1> int256: you could try installing in the vbox, i'm not sure its gonna fly
<int256> ActionParsnip1: does the wine 2,1 released ?
<wallunit> When I start my system alsa does not work untill i have started alsamixer the first time. How can that be?
<ActionParsnip1> int256: i meant vbox 2.1
<NIT[L]> Anybody know how to get ubuntu to display in 1440x900. It doesnt show that resolution in the display settings.
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: read through: dmesg | less
<Sarkie> edit the xorg.conf?
<int256> ActionParsnip1: i am using vbox 2.1.2
<NIT[L]> I am new to linux so could you help please
<wallunit> ActionParsnip1: After boot or after starting alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip1> int256: then it may work with 3d, i have my reservations but thre no harm in having a go
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ok
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: whenever, just read through, its gonna be a long read but should tell you whats going on
<NIT[L]> Sarkie: could you help  me edit "xorg.conf" , new linux user here
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: can you pastebin your current file pleasae
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | NIT[L]
<ubottu> NIT[L]: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: ah ok, 2 ticks
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: or you can: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<creative83> Any way to upgrade 7.04 now? It seems that do-release-upgrade don't work because it relies on non-existent repos
<NIT[L]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119635/
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | creative83
<ubottu> creative83: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: whats the output of lspci | grep -i vga
<creative83> ActionParsnip1: Did check that pages. They suggest using do-release-upgrade which fails.
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: you havent configured any video drivers
<chu_> Can we add new "knowledge" to ubottu? I mean, for instance:
<chu_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<ActionParsnip1> creative83: did you run it with gksudo
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
<Leissi> so uh
<Leissi> hey again
<ActionParsnip1> creative83: sudo aptitude install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<creative83> ActionParsnip1: Nope. Its CLI (Server). But I now found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades which describes the solution for my problem.
<Sarkie> Hi guys, still having this problem http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-83b2f9b8c18db15e641ed9e0be8f9a8364001e5b. Running ubuntu 8.10, desktop, intel 5xxxx series graphics on board. When I unplug my monitor, since i want to run it as a server with VNC access?
<creative83> ActionParsnip1: That won't work as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip1> creative83: and what is the output of lsb_release -c
<creative83> ActionParsnip1: But they have a solution there
<rww> creative83: Thanks for that EOLUpgrades link. I've been looking everywhere for it (we get a bunch of people with your problem).
<Leissi> there's a linux client of a game I want to play (Dwarf Fortress, to be specific). I got a .tar.bz2 archive of it, but it wants to run in wine, even though it should run without
<coz_> guys I noticed on intrepid recently , if for example i open search for files, go to other and the search opens it is slow as heck  any fix for this?
<creative83> ActionParsnip1: I'm using feisty.
<Leissi> how can I change it to run in linux instead?
<creative83> rww: np. Was at the bottom of the UpgradeNotes Page ;)
<rww> creative83: ah. I must have missed that :)
<moritzge> I have a server running ubuntu server. I mounted the second hd to "/home/moritz". the user "moritz" can see the files in "/home/moritz", but all the others can't.... I tried "chmod -R 777 /home/moritz", didn't work. Do I have to change the fstab options?
<ActionParsnip1> Leissi: http://www.dwarffortresswiki.net/index.php/System_requirements
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: what's the output of lsb_release -c
<wallunit> ActionParsnip1: There is nothing related to alsa or my soundcard in dmesg
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: Codename:	intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: o but does the soundcard come up ok?
<wallunit> What does come up means? do you refer to lspci?
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: no, in the dmesg, does the card get an irq and get setup correctly?
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: I am using 180.29 drivers by the way
<wallunit> ActionParsnip1: I don't think so, what should i grep for?
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: nothing, just read it down
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: dmesg | less
<InDaLivingRoom> hi ActionParsnip1:)
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: ok then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> hi InDaLivingRoom
<InDaLivingRoom> i have attached my multimedia pc to the hd tv and everything works just fine so far, exept movies flicker
<InDaLivingRoom>  how can i fix this?
<InDaLivingRoom> ActionParsnip1: ah opps its me, remote:D
<simple|eeepc> InDaLivingRoom, did you install all drivers?
<InDaLivingRoom> simple|eeepc: yes
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: does it say to run a command as root?
<InDaLivingRoom> simple|eeepc: its an ati 4670
<simple|eeepc> InDaLivingRoom, installed the latest ATI drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> looks like he worked it out
<moritzge> what options do i have to set in /etc/fstab for a ext3-device so that every user can read it?
<InDaLivingRoom> simple|eeepc: intrepid did an update of the driver and the control center
<simple|eeepc> moritzge, why would you want that?
<simple|eeepc> k
<InDaLivingRoom> simple|eeepc: i cannot find anything newer on amd hp as 46xx series doenst seem to exist there in the driver section...
<ActionParsnip1> moritzge: here's mine:http://pastebin.com/f5ab4f22d
<wallunit> ActionParsnip1: I have read it, but i wasn't able to find something related to the soundcard. But there is a lot of cryptic pci stuff, maybe there it is.
<n2diy> How do I setup a sterile box with Ubuntu?
<moritzge> simple|eeepc: it is my music harddrive, and all users shall have access to it
<ActionParsnip1> moritzge: try defaults,realtime
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: maybe alsa isnt loading right
<moritzge> ActionParsnip1: k
<ActionParsnip1> moritzge: failing that try some websearching or man fstab is quite useful too
<ActionParsnip1> moritzge: remember to create an empty folder to mount to
<wallunit> ActionParsnip1: However after running alsamixer, it works, even though there are no new entries in dmesg.
<ActionParsnip1> moritzge: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users may help with options too
<moritzge> ActionParsnip1: already various options in fstab... also chmod -R 777. the owner can read it, but all other users can't ... any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: weird, bit of a hack but you could autorun alsa mixer to get you sorted
<InDaLivingRoom> simple|eeepc: err... suddenly i am not so sure anymore if i have all of the driver files installed, could you have a look at this please?  http://www.nopaste.org/p/a9hpr15v9
<moritzge> ActionParsnip1: thx for the link
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: try uid=1000
<wallunit> ActionParsnip1: I now, that i could do it. but this is ugly.
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: i'd use it for now until you can work it out
<ActionParsnip1> wallunit: you could try reinstalling alsa, or compile it
<n2diy> How do I setup a sterile box with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: whats a sterile box?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: one that has never been exsposed to the internet, worms, vinuses, etc...
<Firio> Hi all. I'm not using ubuntu now,but can u answer me one thing.. Wich channel on this server can I get help to set up my real infobot with mysql and all the other things that r needed for the infobot to get the infobot to work?
<wallunit> ActionParsnip1: I have already done apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base alsa-utils
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: very few of those for linux (none are wild)
<InDaLivingRoom> can someone pls tell me if this is all that i need to properly operate an ati card?  http://www.nopaste.org/p/a9hpr15v9
<Firio> ?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: true, but rootkits and such are out there, but to use chkrootkit, I have to DL it from the internet, exsposing my sterile box to all the nasties that chkrootkit should guard against., or detect.
<oskar-> hi, when my laptop goes into suspend, the display isn't turned off, while it works, when closing the lid. any hints for a solution?
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: then download it and burn to a cd
<moritzge> i mounted a hd to /home/moritz. then i did "chown -R moritz /home/moritz" and "chmod -R 777 /home/moritz". now the user moritz can read it, but all the others can't.... any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: you can scan the file for nastys et al on the downloading system
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: if you arent downloading from the web why have protection
<Firio> second time askedI'm not using ubuntu now,but can u answer me one thing.. Wich channel on this server can I get help to set up my real infobot with mysql and all the other things that r needed for the infobot to get the infobot to work?
<Geek`N`Proud> Firio, try #mysql for mysql help?
<ActionParsnip1> Firio: if you wait to ask stdin, i think h owns the ubottu bot. he may be able to advise
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: I can't download it without exposing the box to the internet. How do I know the system doing the DL isn't compromised? I plan to download from the interenet, that is why I want a secure box to start with.
<Geek`N`Proud> Firio, also:  http://www.missprint.org/infobot/
<redspike> anyone know howto get adobe to display .pdf files right, if the font is helvetica adobe reader cant display them can i download the helvetica font in some package?
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: ow can you be sure of anything online
<oskar-> moritzge, do all containing directories have correct permissions? have you looked at: ls -l /home/moritz
<Geek`N`Proud> they have a mailing list =]
<Geek`N`Proud> they may be able to help too
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: the data traverses a multitude of interconnection devices
<mhiku> how can i install php6 in apt-get?
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: you gotta draw the line somewhere
<Geek`N`Proud> redspike, mstcorefonts
<Geek`N`Proud> something like that
<Geek`N`Proud> it's in the ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage
<mhiku> what do i type
<redspike> Geek`N`Proud: i have installed them :( but it dosen help
<Geek`N`Proud> redspike, what about KPDF or evince?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: No I can't, is it too hard to put chkrootkit on the install CD, so as to avoid this issue?
<Geek`N`Proud> they should work better than Adobe's stuff
<redspike> Geek`N`Proud: dosent work in evince ether :(
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: ive not done it
<Geek`N`Proud> ah damn :(
<mhiku> can someone know how to install php6 in apt-get or aptitude?
<ActionParsnip1> mhiku: apt-cache search php6
<ActionParsnip1> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Geek`N`Proud> mhiku, there is no PHP6 in the standard repos
<msingh_> is there a way to install a specific version of a package. i want gstreamer 1.0.20 and 1.0.18 is installed.
<InDaLivingRoom> flickering movies on hdtv with ati 4670, any help appreciated:)
<Geek`N`Proud> msingh_, you need to make a package for that
<ezerhoden> msingh_: apt-pinning
<Geek`N`Proud> Ubuntu is not bleeding edge
<msingh_> ezerhoden, i dont understand.
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: So, I'm supposed to tell my customers I "think" Ubuntu is more secure than Windows? That sells!
<Geek`N`Proud> msingh_, apt-pinning allows you to pin specific packages from a repo to be installed
<mhiku> whats the default ./configure apt-get uses so i can install php 6 in make
<msingh_> how do i install it?
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: its only as secure as its config
<bazhang> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Geek`N`Proud> mhiku, ./configure --prefix=/usr should roundabout help you
<mhiku> and i can intall php 6 successfully?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: good to see ya, may i adress you with a graphics problem,pls?
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, Windows is secure if you configure it right
<mhiku> thank you
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: so you can only really say that, I could lock down a windows box loads then leave a linux box fully uncontrolled,which is more secure now?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: Exactly, and I can't config Ubuntu, without exsposing it to the internet, it's a Catch-22
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, please ask the channel :)
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: been doing so:-/
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: well then you must draw your security line lower as it is currently unfeasibly high
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, it's secure-by-default when it comes to network services
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, only open service is avahi-daemon which ignores internet packets
<Geek`N`Proud> and that service won't show on port scans
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, as indalivingroom? is that you?
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: your security solution is hugely unrealistic. Do you have a tinfoil hat too?
<Firio> I tried to ask in #mysql , but they don't support infobot
<Firio> Where shall i then try?
<MindSpark> hi, is there any way to prevent the update manager to upgrade a package ?
<Geek`N`Proud> Firio, http://www.missprint.org/infobot/
<Geek`N`Proud> they will know for sure
<Geek`N`Proud> =]
<Geek`N`Proud> chances are info on setting it up is in their archives
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: aye
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412791
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, with compiz or no
<Geek`N`Proud> MindSpark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Geek`N`Proud> MindSpark, check out "Package Holding"
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: with?
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: the link in that link tells you exactly
<remoteCTRL> you gotta be kiddin me...
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, also which apps? totem, mplayer vlc?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: no, the tin foil hat was ruined in the washing machine. A Google search of Ubunty Security reveals numerous vulnerablities, I'm just trying to lock down a virgin install of Hardy, and I can't do it securely.
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: all of them
<creative83> Upgrade information from 7.04 to 7.10 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades doesn't work
<reanimation> #ubuntu-in
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, what vulnerabilities?
<bazhang> n2diy, then remaster with it in
<bazhang> !remaster > n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: there are vulnerabilities in all OSes, look at the windows list. Its massive as well
<Enissay> Is there any apps that take care of HDD: Defragmentation, cleaning, repairing errors.....?
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip1, and Geek`N`Proud thanks ! checking'em out
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: and MacOS is too
<creative83> It still looks for  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports which doesn't exist anymore
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, most "vulnerabilities" aren't directly exploitable on a default install
<Favorit> n2diy: googling for Ubuntu Security is about as useful as googling for "glimpses in time space continuum"
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: remember the awesome song. Every OS sucks by 2 dead trolls in a baggie
<Geek`N`Proud> heck.. with exception to IGMP.. most of Windows 98 isn't directly exploitable till you yourself do something
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, you may wish to check fusion-icon, unless you need to do 3d cube while watching movie; one click and disabled, and vice versa
<Firio> that site didn't help me much,Geek.. but thanks anyway
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: you gotta be kiddn me its really gone after turning off compiz
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: dunno how to thank you man i ben googling for hours now...
<marathon> hello i need to search files and move them
<marathon> is there any tools to do it
<p1oooop> hey guys
<marathon> i used search files but i cannot move
<Favorit> n2diy: if you don't intend to have local users on your machine and generally use a nice firewall ruleset - I wish anyone luck breaking in
<p1oooop> good news...
<bazhang> creative83, did you change repos to old-releases.ubuntu ? should be listed on gutsyupgrades within that upgrade link
<p1oooop> persistent works...
<creative83> bazhang: Yes. They are old-releases now all.
<p1oooop> you have to use home-rw
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy:  you can update after install without the Internet you know
<Geek`N`Proud> just as a thought
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: no, I never heard it, was B. Gates on lead vocals?
<bazhang> creative83, and you updated the sources.list?
<Favorit> what's the point of having a server without net connection? :P
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: nope 2 guys, its a slate at allOSes cos they all crash and all have issues, its a chuckle
<p1oooop> now I can't mount usb drive which is a good sign that its working
<Geek`N`Proud> you can specify directories as repos in sources.list
<creative83> bazhang: yes. I'm starting with a completely new sources.list now.
<giaco_> how can I synchronize a local directory with an ftp folder?
<ActionParsnip1> giaco_: i'd look into rsync
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: i was thinking in direction refreshrate so i never thought about compiz...
<giaco_> Acidic31, I've heard that rsync is needed on both ends
<giaco_> aups
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, glad its working now
<MindSpark> is there a way to list all the held packages ?
<giaco_> ActionParsnip1, *
<ActionParsnip1> n2diy: so you get the system upgraded to the latest stuff. How does it sell a secure system. "look this system hasnt been on the web and its not been intruded. Isnt it secure"
<n2diy> Favorit: my plan is to rescue/salvage old hardware, and put it back online. I'm paranoid about selling stuff as secure, when I'm not confident it is. But I guess I could give out free tin foil hats with each system?
<Cherepok> hello
<creative83> bazhang: It fails because it can't fetch Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer But I don't have such a line in sources.list
<bazhang> n2diy, remaster with it in.
<Favorit> n2diy: define secure
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, set it up with a basic IPTables setup
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: try dpkg -l | grep <package you just held>   to see what its installed state is (left most colomn)
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: yeah thanks once more, you made me a very happy man:D
<Cherepok> wtf?
<creative83> bazhang: So it must takes this information from somewhere else
<Favorit> n2diy: security of a system is 99.9% dependant on the applications/services running on it and on the user behind the keyboard
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip1, yes, but I meant listing ALL packages that are held
<Cherepok> talk with me)
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: well oncewe know what that ONE looks like we can find the rest can't we
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Cherepok
<ubottu> Cherepok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n2diy> Favorit: with chkrootkit, and rkhunter installed, from a local source, with a good sig.
<quibbler> !ask|Cherepok:
<ubottu> Cherepok:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, do "netstat -anp" as root - it won't get p0wned right from the get-go
<Geek`N`Proud> you update it
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: so if the 2 first chars are 'hh' (for example) we can run: dpkg -l | grep ^ll
<Geek`N`Proud> then add a firewall if you're paranoid
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: and all the rest will be listed
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: guess what
<Favorit> n2diy: having tools that allow you detect that you already were comprimised is not security :)
<Geek`N`Proud> (there's one built-in with the GNU/Linux kernel called IPTables)
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: snot?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: I got persistent to work
<Favorit> n2diy: and local source of packages is no guarantee of security, since the packages are developed by other people and can contain holes of a size of london bridge
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: persistant what?
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip1, got it ! thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: np man
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: turns out I needed to have the drive as home-rw
<Geek`N`Proud> you can install SELinux with reference policy and prevent certain uses of mprotect() (stack as write+execute)
<Favorit> n2diy: I think your solution would be to find you peace with your level of security, and don't exaggerate on it too much :)
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: funky stuff
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: presistent mode
<n2diy> Geek'N' Proud, I'll have to check that out.
<GenDh_is> alo
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: oh like usb you mean?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: yes, it is funky...
<Favorit> n2diy: then again, you have grsec, selinux, rbac, whatnot if you wanna tie it up more
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: yup..
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, also, you can make policies for AppArmor with ease.. that is included with Ubuntu
<Geek`N`Proud> CUPS is protected by default
<n2diy> Favorit: Yes, that is why the new box is isolateted, I know it is still sterile.
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: I can;t mount the drive but it blinks whileI work...
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: which is a good sign its working
<Favorit> n2diy: that's paranoia :)  which is easily fixable while having box on the net
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: haha thats gotta get annoying. I hope you used ext2
<Favorit> n2diy: allow outgoing connections, block ALL incoming
<Favorit> n2diy: problem solved :)
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: I believe I did
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop <- you are now 100% immune to any inbound :P
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: good as the journal gets hammered
<Geek`N`Proud> unless the kernel has a flaw.. but then.. well
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: compared to the rest of the data
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: Imma check
<Favorit> although, what I always say - if you don't have paranoia it doesn't mean you're not being followed.
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: yup... ex2
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: good lad
<p1oooop> it's mounted but not mounted at the same time
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: what a paradox :)
<D_likescookies> gmorning.
<p1oooop> hey
<ActionParsnip1> afternoon D_likescookies
<Favorit> grrr, advanced networking diagram in visia without loadbalancer stencil... rrraaargh
<n2diy> Favorit:  Geek 'N' Proud, ok, let me rephrase the question? If I wanted to setup a Ubuntu honeypot, how would I do it?
<Favorit> who knows a good diagramming application for ubuntu? :)
<grobda24> My panels will not show after nautilus locked up and I had to forcibly exit. Will reinstalling panel restore them with my settings ?
<ActionParsnip1> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, install one of many apps designed for honeypotting
 * grobda24 has searched the wiki and google.
<Favorit> yeah, dia...
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: kolourpaint :D
<p1oooop> anyone know a good AVR programming app for ubuntu?
<Favorit> ActionParsnip1: euh ;) wanna draw my diagram for me? 300+ servers to depict :P
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, it's not that great of an idea though... Ubuntu when installed by default has only one service which can be contacted by the outside world... Avahi-Daemon
<Anakin> I installed NVIDIA drivers in kubuntu 9.04 alfa 4 using the adept manager and after I restarted nothing happened.... if I edit xorg.conf manually the whole PC crashes when starting...
<Geek`N`Proud> and that ignores outside packets
<p1oooop> that uses the kanda interface
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: just use clouds dude
<Favorit> ActionParsnip1: I wish i could, i wish i could :P
<p1oooop> Favorit: use open office draw
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: or use clouds then define each further in a seperate document
<Geek`N`Proud> Anakin, try using the NVIDIA Installer.. plus it's Alpha.. what would you expect
<p1oooop> Favorit: it's an OK piece for diagrams
<Favorit> ploom: for network diagrams?
<Anakin> Geek`N`Proud: I also installed Debian Lenny this morning and I got the same problem :)
<p1oooop> Favorit: oh... LOL
<DeannaT2> grobda24, i go with strg+alt+backspack back to the start, wehn my panel is away, but there is an other way to get it back
<p1oooop> Favorit: BTW, it's a 1
<n2diy> Geek 'N' Proud what about shared memory, root ssh logins, and unrestricted su access? I've locked those down. Can't say I know what they are, but they are locked down now.
<Geek`N`Proud> Anakin, use NVIDIA's latest drivers
<Geek`N`Proud> LOL
<n2diy> ++
<Geek`N`Proud> SSH doesn't run by default
<Anakin> Geek`N`Proud: will do that 10x
<Geek`N`Proud> unrestricted su access?
<p1oooop> busy today
<Geek`N`Proud> nope.. root is disabled by default
<ActionParsnip1> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<D_likescookies> yea. quite a bit.
<Geek`N`Proud> sudo allows you to elevate to root if you need to
<p1oooop> not as busy as AC chat but likewise
<D_likescookies> AC?
<miguel> Hi
<grobda24> DeannaT2, strg ?
<p1oooop> a website
<DeannaT2> ctrl. sry
<D_likescookies> linky?
<ActionParsnip1> AC are an awesome band
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, you are probably looking at ancient stuff there... Ubuntu doesn't run server processes (with exception to CUPS) on a desktop install
<Guest28598> Is there anyway to force xrandr to use 1280x800 on LVDS and VGA displays? It used to work on ubuntu 8.04 but it is not working on 8.10
<p1oooop> aquariacentral.com
<ikonia> m1dn1ght: what about it ?
<p1oooop> not a tech website... it's for fish... LOL
<ActionParsnip1> Guest28598: add the resolution to xorg.conf
<ikonia> p1oooop: why are you posting that here ?
<D_likescookies> lol
<p1oooop> ikonia: I was asked to
<ActionParsnip1> oh boy
<D_likescookies> I asked.
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, finally shared memory... shared memory is limited to the user the apps are running as
<ActionParsnip1> ask him to format his pc
<ActionParsnip1> ;)
<ikonia> gents please take the offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<D_likescookies> wasn't expecting a fish site tho.
<p1oooop> lol
<p1oooop> sure action sure
<Geek`N`Proud> n2diy, normal user cannot write to other user's shared memory
 * Netcowboy is away: [ Probably not there , leave your messages ]
<ikonia> !away > Netcowboy
<ubottu> Netcowboy, please see my private message
<p1oooop> I don't even have a hdd
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
 * cosmo__ gives ikonia :ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!give ikonia a test.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D_likescookies> smart move.
<mblanch> I tried to force 1280x800 on x.org conf but it didn't obbey it
<p1oooop> how the hack am I suppose to format it?
<illumin8> Hello, in ubuntu 8.10 i can use gparted to set labels for partitions on a drive, is there a way to do that in 8.04?
<Geek`N`Proud> and the only corner-cases are NVIDIA drivers and VMWare Workstation which use SYSVSHM
<p1oooop> LOL
<ikonia> p1oooop: please stop
<p1oooop> ikonia: K...
<Geek`N`Proud> but those are only exploitable once you've already been owned anyway :P
<ActionParsnip1> !label |illumin8
<ubottu> illumin8: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Geek`N`Proud> so you're secure-by-default from all remote exploitation pretty much
<illumin8> ActionParsnip1, Thanks yet again :)
<rww> !enter > Geek`N`Proud
<ubottu> Geek`N`Proud, please see my private message
<rww> !who > Geek`N`Proud
<giaco_> how can I synchronize a local directory  and a remote ftp folder? (without ssh)
<Geek`N`Proud> sorry rww: it's been a while >.>
<creative83> Why is apt looking for feisty-backports/main/debian-installer even it's not in the sources.list? This causes do-release-upgrade to fail...
<ActionParsnip1> giaco_: you could mount the ftp location as a local folder
<Geek`N`Proud> (since breezy badger.. a while!)
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm running Xubuntu, I have a Canon MP610 printer/scanner, printer working okay, scanner not being recognized, sane is installed, don't know what to do next
<ActionParsnip1> creative83: run: sudo apt-get update
<p1oooop> giaco_: you can use the old copy and paste :D
<ActionParsnip1> homebrewcider: canon have drivers for it on their website
<giaco_> p1oooop, funny :-D
<creative83> ActionParsnip1: Did that. It's looking for feisty-backports/main/debian-installer while updateing
<rww> creative83: if apt-get update doesn't help, check that you don't have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<p1oooop> giaco_: thanks...
<homebrewcider> they're installed but don't do sh**
<ikonia> homebrewcider: if you can't use language without stars - don't use it
<creative83> rww: There we go ;) Thx
<p1oooop> giaco_: I think there may be a piece of software for that
<simple|eeepc> sigh
<ikonia> giaco_: would something like rsync work ?
<xh> hi
<simple|eeepc> i hate these really really really stupidly wierd errors
<homebrewcider> the drivers are installed but don't seem to do anything
<solexious> Ive installed delugefrom a .deb, but now the new version only comes as source. I have installed from source before but not sure what if any thing different to do when upgrading from a .deb install to a source install
<ActionParsnip1> homebrewcider: then read the guide on how to istall, and please direct your speech so names highlight
<simple|eeepc> i'm getting squashFS errors and drive io errors and random hangups
<simple|eeepc> its deciding to just randomly fail
<ikonia> solexious: the whole process is totally different
<mblanch> Is there anyway to force xrandr to use 1280x800 on LVDS and VGA displays? It is displaying 1024x768 on both displays. It used to work on ubuntu 8.04 but it is not working on 8.10
<giaco_> ikonia, as far as I've read rsync handles local to ssh or local to rsync synchronization, and I have just ftp
<homebrewcider> "and please direct your speech so names highlight" what does that mean?
<p1oooop> simple|eeepc: hmm...
<Geek`N`Proud> homebrewcider: to type the nickname before the message :)
<rww> solexious: there will probably be a deb on the PPA at https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa in a few days
<ikonia> giaco_: cron job then
<Geek`N`Proud> homebrewcider, like this :D
<quibbler> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<solexious> rww, yes, just hoping toinstall sooner
<grobda24> Hello again. I tried reinstalling gnome-panel ... but I still have no panels ! HELP ! How do I restore the panels ?
<ActionParsnip1> homebrewcider: see how i write your name at the start of each line
<illumin8> When installing Linux on a system which is better to use for speed, ext2 or ext3?
<quibbler> grobda24:  after reinstall did you logout and in?
<rww> solexious: 1.1.3 only came out 2 or 3 days ago. If you wait a couple of days for the PPA, you'll save yourself the hassle of having to install it from source, and the potential problems and conflicts.
<p1oooop> giaco_: coarse you can map a it as a network drive on a windows machine
<ActionParsnip1> homebrewcider: and see how my name highlights in your client, thats not anaccident
<bdenning> illumin8: ext2 is faster but less robust
<rww> illumin8: they'll both be about the same speed. only difference between ext2 and ext3 is that ext3 is journaled.
<creative83> rww: Arrgh. do-release update always uncomments the line I'm commenting in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list
<bdenning> illumin8: I would advise ext3 if you care about your data
<p1oooop> giaco_: then maybe rsync would work
<solexious> rww, was yesterday, just a bit impatient
<illumin8> ext3 it is :)
<illumin8> bdenning, Thanks :)
<DeannaT2> grobda24, gnome or xfce?
<illumin8> rww, thanks
<rww> solexious: apparently. Anyway, if you decide to waste your time compiling from source, remove the deluge package completely first.
<giaco_> p1oooop, after that, I should find a program that traces the differences between files, like rsync. Yes, that could work... let me see
<solexious> rww, thank you
<p1oooop> giaco_: maybe
<p1oooop> giaco_: I'm not entirely positive
<rww> creative83: that's odd. To be honest, I'd recommend just removing any lines that aren't for official Ubuntu repositories (or copy-paste them to a file somewhere and move them back later). The upgrader gets unhappy if it sees them, even if they're commented.
<grobda24> DeannaT2, gnome
<creative83> rww: I'll try this...
<DeannaT2> grobda24, you can try in terminal gnome-panel, then you get a new one, then log out, with luck you have it with next start
<illumin8> Earlier i had a problem with fedora 10 overwriting my default grub menu, some of the people online at that time didnt know how to get grub to boot it. This line will allow Fedoras boot loader to boot if placed in grub. configfile (hd0,7)/boot/grub/grub.conf
<creative83> rww: No chance. It's rewriting the file...
<n2diy> Sorry, Firefox and X-chat-Gnome bailed on me. So is this page full of BS? This is what I'm trying to do: http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<p1oooop> giaco_: you have to go to add network place wizard on windows in order to do that
<illumin8> Where (hdx,x) are determined by the user.
<giaco_> p1oooop, but I've never talked about windows
<p1oooop> LOL, really?
<p1oooop> giaco_: ok.... windows DOES kindasuck alot
<D_likescookies> kinda?
<D_likescookies> haaaa.
<giaco_> p1oooop, really, why should I ask in #ubuntu then?
<D_likescookies> better. lol
<CK-TECH> how to start/stop/restart ssh server
<creative83> rww: Trying to hack it. Theres a file in the temporary directory of do-release-upgrade which contains the wrong repo...
<ActionParsnip1> p1oooop: its got advantages, like awesome driver support
<Geek`N`Proud> Windows is going backwards >.>
<p1oooop> giaco_: LOL...
<ActionParsnip1> CK-TECH: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Geek`N`Proud> CK-TECH, /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip1: I know... great driver support
<grobda24> DeannaT2, YES ! <hugs> ... now I log out ?
<Andre_H> Hi, is it possible to get jaunty-kernel running in intrepid?
<giaco_> ok ok, but we're not talking about why my grandfather should use windows or not, we're talking about remote ftp
<DeannaT2> yes,
<p1oooop> giaco_: LOL
<Geek`N`Proud> Andre_H, yes it is: get jaunty's kernel-source package
<creative83> rww: Yeah. It's working now. Just had to edit that file and run ./gutsy instead of do-release-upgrade
<Geek`N`Proud> you can use apt-pinning to keep it up to date
<DeannaT2> grobda24, otherwise i think paneel is away when you close terminal
<Weeltin> Hello.. Q: anyone here using cacti??
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | Andre_H
<ubottu> Andre_H: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<p1oooop> giaco_: you can try connecting VIA connect to server
<ActionParsnip1> !info cacti
<ubottu> cacti (source: cacti): Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7b-2.1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1795 kB, installed size 5064 kB
<Andre_H> Geek`N`Proud: then just compile source-pack?
<Andre_H> ActionParsnip1: thx
<p1oooop> giaco_: IDK how to sync from there
<Mozillero> hi all
<Geek`N`Proud> Andre_H, yush! :)
<grobda24> DeannaT2, ok, trying restart ... at least I know I can start in terminal now.
<DeannaT2> grobda24, ok good luck
<illumin8> ActionParsnip1, Being rather new to linux i find myself lost alot in the linux versions of commands that im accustomed to in Windows. I just wanted to inform you that I really appreciate your help over the past few days.
<Weeltin> im in need of help.. need to update rrdtool v1.2.19) to atleast v1.2.30
<dukey> I have some problem with the adobe flashplayer 10 under ubuntu 8.10 64bit, the fullscreen mode doesn't work
<Geek`N`Proud> Weeltin, you can either make your own package or nab one from +1 if there is one available
<CK-TECH> why i cant open file over SSH but i can view ?
<Geek`N`Proud> dukey, are you using 32-bit flashplayer or the 64-bit alpha flashplayer?
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: np man, who knows you could help me one day, it's what makes the world go round
<Geek`N`Proud> (32-bit is the one Ubuntu uses by default)
<dukey> Geek`N`Proud: I tried both.
<Geek`N`Proud> ah hmmm
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: you can make aliases of commands if you really want but moving to a system without will blow yourr mind
<n2diy> OK-TEO, no write permission?
<Geek`N`Proud> dukey, that's something Adobe will need to answer I suspect
<dukey> hm
<dukey> yea.
<Geek`N`Proud> welcome to the hell of proprietary software
<CK-TECH> n2diy, u talk to me ? u mean chmod ?
<syscall> wowo
<dukey> I also tried gnash and swfdec, but they dont work either
<Weeltin> Geek`N`Proud > problem.. i a total n00b, and have no idear how to make my own package and install it over the old
<p1oooop> Geek`N`Proud: LOL
<dukey> gnash dont play and swfdec freezes
<n2diy> OK-TEO, yes, maybe chmod too?
<Geek`N`Proud> dukey, yeah the free alternatives blow at the moment too
<CK-TECH> n2diy, i dotn know how to chmod command
<p1oooop> Geek`N`Proud: agreeable
<Geek`N`Proud> CK-TECH, chmod 666 <-- everyone gets write permissions but not execute permissions
<n2diy> CK-TECH: sorry, thought the C was an O. Sounds like a permission, or, as you suggest, ownership issue.
<Geek`N`Proud> Weeltin, in that case you could manually install a newer version  (./configure --prefix=/usr && make && make install)
<Weeltin> Geek`N`Proud, thanks.. will try..
<grobda24> DeannaT2, yeah, thanks ... panel started :)
<Geek`N`Proud> Weeltin, and you're not a n00b if you can compile software ;-p
<DeannaT2> grobda24, fine :-)
<ttyX> can someone tall me which gstreamer plugin set do i need to play wma files in exaile?
<Geek`N`Proud> ttyX, you need Win32 Codecs I think
<ttyX> I have it already and mplayer plays fine
<kikokos> hi
<illumin8> ttyX, i think wma files play in VLC player too
<mhiku> how can i know the existing ./configure parameters of a certain package
<ttyX> but i want exaile to play it
<Geek`N`Proud> ttyX, I don't think there's a gstreamer wrapper for WMA
<hbekel> mhiku: ./configure --help
<mhiku> that installed by apt-get?
<mhiku> i mean
<Geek`N`Proud> since the use of Win32 Codecs by wrapper is questionable in terms of legality
<Weeltin> Geek`N`Proud, i know.. "only" the second time im using linux (ubuntu) and this time it is to build a NOC
<ttyX> ok what pack is needed or mp3 then
<daughtree> my gawdd why am i still a virgin
<kikokos> could anybody help,me? I try to mount samba folder (i want to browse and play music from amarok, from another machine)
<kikokos> and i recive this
<kikokos> http://wklej.org/id/54315/
 * grobda24 ... bye Ubuntees !
<Geek`N`Proud> ttyX, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mhiku> i installed apache 2 right? how do i know what did just apt-get do to compile apache
 * p1oooop is tired
<ActionParsnip1> !mp3 | ttyX
<ubottu> ttyX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maxagaz> i can't access the code http://codepad.org/qgjwO497, could someone put it on pastebin.com for me please ?
<Geek`N`Proud> ttyX, also take a look at http://www.medibuntu.org/ for *all* the multimedia codecs available
<mhiku> how do i know the ./configure parameters apt-get did to install a software?
<ttyX> I wish I could install them on debian :P
<ActionParsnip1> maxagaz: http://pastebin.com/d5f259301
<mhiku> not ./configure --help thats the list of options
<sync350> maxagaz: http://pastebin.com/m68ff1971
<sync350> aw, ActionParsnip1 beat me :P
<n2diy> hiku, look at the config file?
<mhiku> what is the config file
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip1, sync350 : thanks a lot :)
<mhiku> where can i find it
<n2diy> hiku, probably "programname.config, or .configrc, or something similiar.
<tich> i just installed vlc but it doesn't seem to blend with the rest of my desktop.  is there something i need to do to get it to use the desktop theme?
<mhiku> where can i find that programname.config your telling, what folder, for example i installed php using apt-get, where can i find the config file to read it
<Sarkie> Hi guys, I have this issue, do i need a patch as well or has it been applied? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14611
<n2diy> hiku, locate php.config?
<p1oooop> isn't it php.ini?
<mhiku> nothing happens
<ikonia> n2diy: php.ini
<hay_ig2000> hi all, i want a visual keyboard program
<kikokos> so :) anybody can look at this http://wklej.org/id/54315/ please
<mhiku> no its not php.ini
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: did you try accessibility
<mhiku> i need to know the parameters apt-get is using to install programs
<ikonia> Sarkie: if you have that exact problem, then clearly the patch has not been applied or you would not have that problem
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: nvmd
<ikonia> sphenxes: I suspect you don't have that actual problem, rather a miss-configuration on xorg
<CK-TECH> i cant copy network file ? anyone help?
<ikonia> CK-TECH: can you explain in more detail please
<CK-TECH> ikonia, i using SSH but i can connect to the pc and view but i cant copy the file
<mhiku> where can i find php.config
<ttyX> can someone name the gui frontend that ubuntu uses for network configuration
<hbekel> mhiku: look at debain/rules in the source pkg, it contains the configure options
<ikonia> CK-TECH: what is the exact command your using
<ikonia> mhiku: /etc/php.ini
<p1oooop> laters guys
<ikonia> Miouge: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<p1oooop> I need to go to sleep
<ikonia> mhiku: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<hay_ig2000> p1oooop, how to get nvmd?
<CK-TECH> ikonia, at menu  , places > connect to server > then i choose ssh and director
<CK-TECH> directory
<ikonia> CK-TECH: so your trying to map a network directory over ssh
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: NVMD? never mind
<ActionParsnip1> CK-TECH: could use filezilla
<Miouge> ikonia, waahoo how did you get that i was working on this file ? :p
<mhiku> i dont need php.ini, i was telling how did apt-get do the parameters of compiling
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: LOL, I forgot this is the ubuntu chatroom... LOL
<ikonia> CK-TECH: I suspect you don't have permissions to connect to that server / permissions to access the directory
<ikonia> Miouge: sorry
<mhiku> i need to know those parameters
<hay_ig2000> i thought it is a program :)
<ikonia> mhiku: don't compile your own
<ikonia> mhiku: use the version in the repos
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: maybe a program, not very likely tho
<mhiku> i need to install php 6
<CK-TECH> ikonia, how to set the permission ?
<mhiku> and i need to know the parameters
<ikonia> mhiku: then you don't have the parmaeters for php5
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: if it was, it would be a very hard to find program
<ikonia> mhiku: you want php6 - and no-one "needs" php6 yet I'm not aware of an application that requires it
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: if you know what I mean
<mhiku> il experiment on it
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hay_ig2000> i heard a program named viki..
<mhiku> will i go there?
<p1oooop> lemme try that
<ikonia> mhiku: pardon ?
<mhiku> i just want to know how apt-get config parameters are
<marciorl> someone has knowledge of cluster?
<mhiku> then i shut up
<ikonia> mhiku: that's not how it works
<ActionParsnip1> mhiku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758512
<ikonia> mhiku: apt-get is not a compiler
<p1oooop> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sarkie> ikonia: well I was not sure if its the patch or my xorg.conf error
<mhiku> i will compile using make
<p1oooop> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikonia> p1oooop: stop messing around, I've asked you a few times now
<mhiku> i need to know how apt-get config paramenters
<ikonia> mhiku: apt-get is NOT a compiler
<mhiku> i know
<mhiku> i will compile using make
<p1oooop> ikonia:  mmmk, sorry
<ikonia> mhiku: so you don't need anything form apt-get
<mhiku> but i need to know how apt-get *do* to install softwares
<ikonia> mhiku: you can't
<mhiku> just to learn
<ikonia> mhiku: it's not compiled
<ikonia> mhiku: there is no php6 stable package
<ActionParsnip1> mhiku: you can download a deb and extract it to see its files
<mhiku> i dont care, i just want to learn
<ikonia> mhiku: you can only use that if the package is pre-built for y ou
<hay_ig2000> any visual keyboard program?
<ActionParsnip1> !info kvkbd
<ubottu> kvkbd (source: kvkbd): Virtual keyboard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Dr_willis> hay_ig2000,  i think theres one or 2 in the repos.. 'osk' may be the name of one.
<ActionParsnip1> hay_ig2000: not sure in gnome, try apt-cache search keyboard | grep virt
<mchelen> hey amygrace is spamming
<n2diy> How important are these suggestions?  http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<mhiku> hmm i think <ActionParsnip1> is right
<mhiku> thank you
<ikonia> mchelen: where ?
<marciorl> help me.....
<marciorl> must build a cluster
<ikonia> marciorl: cluster of what ?
<abz> anyone, it's possile to install KDE4.2 on Hardy? via REPO ??
<abz> thx . .
<ActionParsnip1> hay_ig2000: xvkbd is one solution
<mchelen> ikonia, sent me message when i joined
<marciorl> blender 3d!!
<hay_ig2000> ok thanks all
<p1oooop> hay_ig2000: I thin I found one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292611
<keres> !spam amygrace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam amygrace
<ActionParsnip1> abz: KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<marciorl> I got a great project
<marius_ilina> hello ppl
<abz> ActionParsnip1: ping
<ActionParsnip1> abz: huh?
<marius_ilina> I can't get ubuntu show the propper resolution after having connected the laptop to an external monitor
<abz> ActionParsnip1: yes i knew . .
<abz> ActionParsnip1: i have ubuntu hardy, but i want to install KDE 4.2 via repo? it's possible dude?
<ActionParsnip1> abz: sure is
<ActionParsnip1> i think
<abz> ActionParsnip1: wher
<ActionParsnip1> abz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<Fiftyone> howdy all i was wondering i have been using linux off and on for years but i finally made it my only os. I spent some time themeing my desktop and stuff and i loved it now i want to do something else. Im not a noob but im not a 1337 guru... Where should i go next?
<abz> ActionParsnip1: whew, i've googled for a week, and the result just 4 installing KDE4.1 . .
<abz> L(
<marius_ilina> it sais it's 1024 * 768 I need a greater one but I can't apply anything greater than that
<ActionParsnip1> abz: i dont think hardy has 4.2
<marius_ilina> what should I do to bring my resolution back to normal?
<abz> ActionParsnip1: :(
<n2diy> Fiftyone: http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<ActionParsnip1> abz: here :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6360716
<dimebar> abz: add this to your sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<abz> marius_ilina: what's ur vga?
<marius_ilina> how do I see that
<abz> dimebar: it's not kde 4.2 dude . .
<dimebar> abz: kde-nightly ?
<abz> dimebar: no, i want KDE 4.2
<D_likescookies> anyone can tell me if there's something like a webspider that downloads various types of files from a webserver for ubuntu?
<marius_ilina> any idea of how I can set a greater resolution than the max allowed?
<JackWinter> how do i repair my packaging system ?  output from pkg-config --debug: http://pastebin.com/d7c2fd481
<Kloon> hey guys, say i dial 2 pppoe connections how do i make sure each connection gets same name everytime
<mhiku> what does the name of the package of php 5?
<Dr_willis> D_likescookies,  httptrack (i think is the right name, can do taht, wget perhaps also with the right optuions
<mhiku> in apt-get
<ActionParsnip1> !find php5
<ubottu> Found: libgv-php5, php5-adodb, php5-apache2-mod-bt, php5-auth-pam, php5-geoip (and 47 others)
<D_likescookies> ty Dr_Willis gonna try it.
<benjaminweber> hey
<kikokos> hmm anybody of you, use amarok for play mp3 from another machine via samba?
<benjaminweber> lighttpd does not start if I call it with /etc/init.d/lighttpd start on ubuntu intrepid :(
<benjaminweber> no information in any logfile about errors
<Arjuna> hello, network works only for pinging cannot use firefox on port 80
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<benjaminweber> what else can I check?
<Fiftyone> n2diy basically now i have a good grasp on my linux system i know alot of commamdline i delt with all,kind of issues i really enjoied themeinf and personalizing my system now i dont know what tto learn next.
<n2diy> Fiftyone: did you check out the webpage I suggested?
<elvirolo> i'm trying to install jaunty to test it, but the prob is I don't have any blank cd's, just an external hd... so i used unetbootin to make the second partition bootable, containing the jaunty install cd, but it won't boot from it
<ActionParsnip1> benjaminweber: in its conf file enable logging and read its logs that it creates
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | elvirolo
<ubottu> elvirolo: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<marius_ilina> ppl help
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | marius_ilina
<ubottu> marius_ilina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abz> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<abz> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<steven> Hi I'm having some trouble with my filesystem, I'm unable to boot up because most of my directories in '/' have a "Stale NFS file handle", though I don't use NFS, is there any way to fix this?
<Dr_willis> !find lxde
<ubottu> Found: lxde, lxde-common, lxde-settings-daemon
<ActionParsnip1> !info lxde
<Dr_willis> lxde is in the repos :) so is xfce
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<int256> i have a 22gb partition in my hdd. filesystem is msdos. how can i change it to NTFS
<Fiftyone> hey will tje next lubuntu distro use the newest debian release??
<benjaminweber> logging is enabled, ActionParsnip1
<abz> owh
<Dr_willis> int256,  and keep the data?
<int256> Dr_willis: ya
<D_likescookies> Dr_Willis no amd64 version of httptrack but ty anyway.
<ActionParsnip1> int256: format it AFTER you copy all the data to another partition
<benjaminweber> server.errorlog            = "/var/log/lighttpd/error.log", the thing is that I'm working with server.chroot but that should not affect my problem?
<ActionParsnip1> int256: you'll need something like ntfstools
<ActionParsnip1> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in intrepid
<engemec> hi! Good morning!
<int256> ActionParsnip1: no way to format without data loss
<ActionParsnip1> int256: no as formatting will wipe the data as the structure will change
<Dr_willis> int256,  good luck with that. I dont think its possible. partition magic MIGHT be able to do that..  but even then.. I would backup the data befor trying it.
<int256> does a linux version of partition magic is available
<engemec> Well...., i using 8.04 and i would like to update to 8.10. is it recommended?
<Dr_willis> D_likescookies,  I just installed the 64bit version here....
<Dr_willis> D_likescookies,  Unpacking httrack (from .../httrack_3.42.3-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<tux> hey im having issues streaming a .asx file with vlc player, it used to work
<Arjuna> hello, internet works only for echo reply. route is through link-local, may be problem here?
<Dr_willis> !info  webhttrack
<ubottu> webhttrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer, httrack with a Web interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.42.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 420 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<ActionParsnip1> int256: theres gparted
<n2diy> engemec: why, you get three years of supportwith 8.04, and only 6 months with 8.10? But you can do it if you want to.
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ok
<tux> the error is : file_.asx could not be opened because there is no associated helper application etc..
<Fiftyone> will the next ubuntu release use the newly released lenny debian? Also what are the advantages of ubuntu over debian if i wanted to try it out
<ActionParsnip1> tux: open it with vlc
<Fiftyone> Of debian ovwr ubuntu i mean
<ActionParsnip1> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<int256> ActionParsnip1: how to install gparted
<ActionParsnip1> int256: guess
<n2diy> Fiftyone: the big advantage of Ubuntu over Debian is the 1400 user here, in this support channel.
<elvirolo> the same problem would apply to intrepid : how do i install ubuntu from an external hd ?
<Fiftyone> I know what debian is
<tux> ActionParsnip1, i did if you read my first sentence above
<illumin8> int256, sudo apt-get install gparted
<DIFH-iceroot> int256: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tux> ActionParsnip1,  hey im having issues streaming a .asx file with vlc player, it used to work
<engemec> n2diy: i would like to use gnome 2.24 and this is the unique solution. Do you agree?
<Pici> Fiftyone: Please read the entire factoid from ubottu
<tux> the link is http://live.heanet.ie/oireachtas/dail_broadband.asx
<ActionParsnip1> trying to teach him to fish guys, stop throwing him trout
<D_likescookies> Dr_Willis didn't see it. O-o ty again.
<steven> Most of my directories in '/' have a "Stale NFS file handle", though I don't use NFS, is there any way to fix this?
<illumin8> fair enough :)
<ActionParsnip1> Fiftyone: if you read the factoid there is a link on the differences
<Lutfi> hi all
<int256> ActionParsnip1: but it does to support formating to NTFS
<ActionParsnip1> int256: if you install a few packages it does
<int256> ActionParsnip1: which
<ActionParsnip1> int256: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Fiftyone> ok i know the differencea there are many places to read about it, i want to know from people who have used both
<n2diy> engemec: sorry, no I can't agree, I only use the LTS versions of Ubuntu, so I haven't explorered 8.10, or gnome 2.24.
<illumin8> that was so tempting ActionParsnip1
<Fiftyone> Thats why i asked
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ok
<the_holstar_> how do i set root password?
<illumin8> since i saw that on the page i read lol
<Dr_willis> D_likescookies,  its spelt funny :)
<the_holstar_> i just installed ubuntu
<kikokos> heej itry once again, could anybody
<ActionParsnip1> Fiftyone: ive only used ubuntu, gentoo, mandriva, puppy and DSL
<Pici> the_holstar_: Normally you don't use sudo instead.
<DIFH-iceroot> the_holstar_: sudo passwd   but i dont know if you want this really
<Pici> !sudo | the_holstar_
<ubottu> the_holstar_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kikokos> show me fstab (if u use samba)?
<ActionParsnip1> the_holstar_: you dont
<ActionParsnip1> !root | the_holstar_
<ubottu> the_holstar_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !noroot | DIFH-iceroot the_holstar_
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot the_holstar_: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: i am nearly here 24/7 ;)
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: Semantics :P
<DIFH-iceroot> Pici: dont blame me, i was answering his question with a text which warns to use it
<int256> ActionParsnip1: does it support formating to NTFS without data loss
<Arjuna> wtf, internet works only for pinging and nothing more. 8.04
<illumin8> Fiftyone,  I have debian 5.0 on a seperate partition, it allow you superb controll over the system and is customized based on your options installed. But ubuntu is far more user friendly and a good place to get your bearings
<ActionParsnip1> int256: thats what we told you, you have to backup the data first, then convert, then write back
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: can you ping names and ip addresses
<int256> ok
<Arjuna> yes
<engemec> n2diy: Hum... this is my doubt. i like LTS versions and i had problems with releases versions, but.... i would like to test gnome 2.24 and not more. Thanks a lot. I'll continue using my 8.04 until 11.04.
<presshere_> hi, i am searching a good network monitor, i need it to know who is communicating with my PC and their IP ... any suggestion?
<Arjuna> dns works and routing but only for ping
<Arjuna> i cant use apt or firefox
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: can you telnet to: www.google.com 80
<Arjuna> no
<Arjuna> i tried allready
<n2diy> engemec: fine business, that is my plan too.
<illumin8> presshere, I believe wireshark would do that.
<Arjuna> cant resolve www.google.com/80
<ikonia> Arjuna: that's not a website
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: have you configured a firewall?
<engemec> n2diy: did you use remastersys?
<presshere_> illumin8 thx, i will try
<ikonia> Arjuna: www.google.com 80 - not www.google.com/80
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: the port number needs a space not a /
<n2diy> engemec: no, what is that?
<Arjuna> i know
<Arjuna> thats the output
<MindSpark> did anyone get php5-ffmpeg to work from the repositories ?
<engemec> With remastersys, you can create your recovery disk system automaticaly.
<engemec> n2diy: With remastersys, you can create your recovery disk system automaticaly.
<the_holstar_> $sudo passwd root would this command work?
<ikonia> Arjuna: can you ping www.google.com
<Arjuna> thats the output : could not resolve www.google.com
<Arjuna> i can ping it
<the_holstar_> to enable root`s password/
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: ok so to clarify, you can ping IPs and Ping names which resolve successfully, but http traffic via firefox is no good and apt-getting is no good
<ikonia> Arjuna: how can you ping a site you can't resolve
<kikokos> do anybody know something about mounting samba files?
<int256> when ever i install any software using apt-get command it says to download JDK documentation.
<Arjuna> i can resolv only for ping
<illumin8> the_holstar_, You should use sudo (command) instead of enableing root
<lecta-fils> hi i've a question related NDOutils any exp here?
<Arjuna> thats how it looks like here
<ActionParsnip1> lecta-fils: ask away
<the_holstar_> illumin8 can you type an example
<lecta-fils> thanks
<the_holstar_> i have no clue
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: are you connected to a router?
<Arjuna> yup
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: can yo http to that ?
<ActionParsnip1> *you
<illumin8> the_holstar_, Sure, to install say Wireshark type "sudo apt-get install wireshark" in terminal minus the quotes
<engemec> n2diy: you'll have many options. With your files, only system, system and programs..... very interesting..
<Arjuna> ye
<Pici> the_holstar_: Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo it explains how to use sudo
<kikokos> samba, do you like samba, do you want to learn more via thinking about my problem :P ?
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: then your router is funny as http traffic can flow in and out of your system freely
<illumin8> the_holstar_, Sudo means "super user do" (to the best of my knowledge) and is basicly root
<n2diy> engemec: hmm, haven't heard of tha before. I played with mondo, that is advertised as a backup and recovery solution, but that was a couple of years ago, and it wasn't ready for prime time.. I'll have to look into remasteringsys. I just setup a test box, so Ican play with stuff like that now.
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: close enough
<ActionParsnip1> the_holstar_: if you need power use sudo or for gui apps, use gksudo
<ActionParsnip1> the_holstar_: keeping the root account disabled makes your system massively more secure
<the_holstar_> ok
<the_holstar_> thanks
<the_holstar_> i am testing as a home use
<the_holstar_> so i want to enable root
<ActionParsnip1> the_holstar_: plus it limits the amout of apps that have root power which further protects you
<FloodBot1> the_holstar_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_holstar_> hmm
<Arjuna> ActionParsnip1, funny is that on my debian box witch is connected to lan1 everything works great, on lan2 with ubuntu 8.04 i have this problem
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip1: sorry for this but disable root with ssh is secure enough
<the_holstar_> I think i am not flooding :S
<hateball> the_holstar_: if you *need* to be root, you can use "sudo -i"
<ActionParsnip1> the_holstar_: as a standard user you dont need root access to browse and chat, if the account is sat accessible it makes you more vulnerable
<Arjuna> ActionParsnip1, router is firmwared with OpenWrt
<Ubeginner> Hello  i have a serious problem concerning audio
<the_holstar_> brb
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: whatever your system's gateway is is not giving the ubuntu system its requested html conent but will allow pings
<Ubeginner> My hardware ok tested o vista onboard
<Ubeginner> Recnetly tried to fix it and now no sound comes...
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: maybe if you use a public proxy (just to test) it may work
<engemec> n2diy: remastersys = this is the correct name! One more time...... Thanks a lot. I'll follow your tip.
<Arjuna> ActionParsnip1, will tru
<Arjuna> ActionParsnip1, will try
<n2diy> engemec: roger that, ty, gl.
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: the fact you can http to an internal device means your browser is ok and traffic can get in and out of your system so is not an ubuntu issue
<Ubeginner> anyone help me to manage this?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: , Arjuna, a DHCP issue?
<ErikWestrup> I can't use sudo: send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Arjuna> n2diy, i had some problems with avahi thing and so
<Favorit> ErikWestrup: your postfix installation seems to be screwed
<ErikWestrup> Whys is this? does sudo use postfix?
<Arjuna> Arjuna, majbe if i turn off ipv6 , but dont know how to do it
<Ubeginner> Anyone? :)
<ErikWestrup> I can't fix it, since it won't let me sudo :S
<illumin8> Ubeginner, Is your sound card intigrated or dedicated?
<Ubeginner> illumin8: onboard
<Ubeginner> integrated
<illumin8> Ubeginner, And you say it worked fine in microsoft?
<rrohde> Question: I am using LyX 1.6.1 on Jaunty right now, and recently the highlighting text in LyX stopped working. Each time I hightlight and let go the left mouse button the highlight goes away.. any ideas on what to do?
<Ubeginner> illumin8: yes definetely
<ActionParsnip1> Ubeginner: if you run lspci in terminal, what is the single line that identifies the card?
<illumin8> !info lspci
<ubottu> Package lspci does not exist in intrepid
<illumin8> hmm?
<Favorit> huh
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: its a terminal command, try it
<Ubeginner> remind where to copy it for a look?
<illumin8> got alot more than one line of feedback
<Favorit> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: true but one line will identify your soundcard
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: you can grep it too
<illumin8> Ah yes. i see that. good to know command :)
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: lspci | grep -i vga
<Ubeginner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119666/
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: its great when someones h/w doesnt work, tells you what it is
<Favorit> actually, lspci -vvv is more effective in this case
<illumin8> Ubeginner, use pastebin and post the link here so we can see what the terminal spit out.
<Favorit> gives a bit mor einfo
<Ubeginner> illumin8: i done that already :)
<n2diy> ActionParsnip1: Ubeginner, lshw is handy too.
<illumin8> AC 97 audo controller
<Favorit> nvidia audio was supported iirc, but I think you need nvidia native drivers yet again
<Ubeginner> illumin8: so whats next? :)
<illumin8> Yep i had to install them on my system too
<illumin8> They probably know a faster way but i believe the method is to enable nvidia support drivers by running your add remove software tool under applications
<A4Tech> hi all!
<WillSeeds> hi
<A4Tech> people, i'm rum tasksel
<illumin8> you would then get a popup that asks if you want to enable nvidia driver support (choose the recommended package)
<Favorit> nvidia/ati stories suck. why don't they just package their drivers into some repo's... every 2nd person who comes in here has problems installing those drivers
<Favorit> A4Tech: congratulations! :)
<illumin8> They update so fast is probably why
<A4Tech> hehe
<Favorit> illumin8: well, not like you need to re-write packaging scripts or whatnot every time you update. just build those automagically and let people apt-get those ;)
<Ubeginner> illumin8:it doesn give such
<ActionParsnip1> Ubeginner: according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=961453  apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<A4Tech> Favorit: i can't install ... Audio creation and editing suite
<jadams> anyone familiar with stunnel?
<A4Tech> Favorit and  2D/3D creation and editing suite
<illumin8> reinstalling pulseaudio installs nvidia?
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: it makes the sound work apparently
<A4Tech> Favorit well conceived or what?
<Favorit> jadams: pretty familiar, not an expert tho. what's the prob?
<A4Tech> ))
<illumin8> Huh
<Ubeginner> ActionParsnip1: ok ill try
<Favorit> A4Tech: no clue to be honest :) I almost never saw linux graphical ;) /me - console maestro
<Favorit> A4Tech: hence never used any multimedia apps
<Ubeginner> and after that i guess it need to be restarted?
<illumin8> Just going to the login screen should fix it.
<ActionParsnip1> Ubeginner: make sure you are fully updated with: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<illumin8> After you run the sudo command that is
<Favorit> Ubeginner: not necessarily, drivers are modular.
<jadams> Favorit, when I run /etc/init.d/stunnel start, then do ps ax|grep stun it doesn't show up.  There's nothing in messages, or syslog, or the stunnel logs
<Favorit> jadams: do you have any configuration for it to start with?
<Favorit> jadams: check /etc/default/stunnel4 - by default it's in ENABLED=0
<grobda24> Hello. Back again. I don't know what kind of damage nautilus locking up caused, but now I can no longer mount my USB ext3 drive .... when I do my USB mouse becomes almost unusable (slow) and the log has entries about USB errors and "IRQ 17 is disabled". Anyone ?
<illumin8> ActionParsnip1, I notice some people use ; and some use && to seperate commands in terminal, whats the diffirence
<Favorit> jadams: that's what you need to tweak to start with
<ActionParsnip1> jadams: enable logging for the app and read the logs when it fails
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: ; means "do this, then that" && means "do this then ONLY do that if this passes successfully"
<A4Tech> Favorit but rather how do I install these applications? I want to see that there are
<Favorit> grobda24: detach and reattach USB drive, with a bit of luck it will get a new IRQ
<Favorit> A4Tech: do you know the name of the packages?
<illumin8> ActionParsnip1, good to know, so its a if then command (&&)
<lucabecchetti> nfigurazione ora se lo reinstallo non mi ricrea la cartella i files di configurazione dentro etc
<Favorit> A4Tech: if so, just sudo apt-get install <package>
<delisac> a
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: yeah just makes sure all previos steps passed ok
<grobda24> Favorit, hmmm ... I think I tried that, not sure ... trying again.
<A4Tech> Favorit that time and again that I do not know:)
<delisac> hi
<delisac> hello
<jadams> Favorit, ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119671/
<zero_vienna> hi to all from cold austria :)
<Favorit> A4Tech: dunno, man, i'm sorry :)
<delisac> i'm italian
<UBeginner> Sorry it didnt help
<A4Tech> eh =(
<Favorit> jadams: well, see the last line
<zero_vienna> i have a huge problem with my audio since the last updates
<Favorit> !it delisac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it delisac
<Favorit> euh
<jadams> Favorit, I don't know what that line means is the point...
<Favorit> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<delisac> what?
<delisac> byebye
<A4Tech> =)
<UBeginner> i tryed to reinstall pulseaudio and it didnt work
<Favorit> jadams: it means that you want it to run as an inetd-slave, i.e. it will only be invoked for services defined in inetd, and for that you need to configure it in a different way
<Favorit> jadams: how to configure it would depend on what you want to achieve with it
<Arjuna> ActionParsnip1, why would router not forward ubuntu box dont understand, maybe is dhcp issue
<jadams> Favorit, mysql master/slave replication
<grobda24> Favorit, yeah, that did it. I rebooted and reattached numerous times ... but it does it now ? I've had this error before. Nautilus crashes and something gets out of sync until it is reset by some mysterious process. Is this a known problem ?
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: possibly, check ifconfig on ubuntu and ipconfig on windows to check ips
<UBeginner> ActionParsnip1: you mentioned before some apt-get commands to me...if its not hard for you could you remind me again?
<ActionParsnip1> Arjuna: maybe you have a conflicting mac address
<Favorit> grobda24: probably irq balancing isn't working that well on your hardware. I'm not sure what the reason is exactly
<Favorit> Arjuna: what OS is your router?
<Arjuna> OpenWrt
<ActionParsnip1> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<Favorit> Arjuna: and it does route other machines?
<UBeginner> ActionParsnip1:  it didnt work out for me
<Arjuna> yup
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | UBeginner
<grobda24> Favorit, IRQ balancing ? I'll look it up. It only happens after a Nautilus crash though.
<ubottu> UBeginner: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arjuna> never had a problem
<elpargo> hi, which was the command to switch between resolutions in X?
<Favorit> grobda24: well, something forces your drive on the same irq as your mouse and your USB bus width isn't fast enough to process both
<Favorit> grobda24: (from what I heard of your story, and I wasn't following from the beginning)
<ActionParsnip1> !resolution | elpargo
<ubottu> elpargo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<grobda24> Favorit, yes, that sounds about right :)
<Favorit> Arjuna: what do you mean not forwarding btw? you have no internet at all?
<elpargo> thanks ActionParsnip1
<Favorit> Arjuna: can you ping the default gateway? If you look at "route -n", is your default gateway set correct, i.e. it's IP of owrt?
<n2diy> elpargo: ctrl+alt +, and ctrl+alt -
<afeijo> how can I use wget to download just *.png files in any folders in a http?]
<Arjuna> Favorit, yea on ubuntu box i dont have interenet at all
<Arjuna> Favorit, but on this debian box it works ok for past 2 yers
<Arjuna> Favorit, yes everything looks ok
<Arjuna> dhcp.leases on router looks ok
<FloodBot1> Arjuna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elpargo> n2diy: ahhh yes those where the ones.
<illumin8> n2diy isnt that only in kde environments?
<elpargo> umm n2diy it ain't working for me.
<Favorit> Arjuna: euh, that sounds weird. wireless or wired?
<Arjuna> wired
<n2diy> illumin8: no, it works in gnome, but not as well as it used to. Worked fine in Dapper, but Hardy is a crap shoot.
<Favorit> even weirder :)
<arvind_khadri> !enter | Arjuna
<ubottu> Arjuna: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UBeginner> ok i guess my alsa is working couse mplayer is playing but i cant hear anything..?
<serwou> hello the chan
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, broadband ? BSNL ?
<Favorit> If I hear salsa, I have a working ALSA! (c) urban wisdom
<Arjuna> cable, but this does not matter i think
<UBeginner> Favorit: help me to hear my salsa :D
<elpargo> I'm having such a small resolution I can't even read it... I should note that I'm not running gdm/ubuntu just plain X with a custom WM
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, maybe you need to setup the stuff manually
<Favorit> Arjuna: indeed, cable or not it doesn't matter. and if you try to traceroute somewhere on the net, like my favorite test host 193.0.0.193, where does it stop? at your router?
<n2diy> alpargo, It doesn't work well now, compared to Dapper. Some browsers support it better than otheers. Epiphany has a zoom tool on its task bar.
<NIT[L]> hi, i am having problems getting ubuntu to display in 1440x900 resolution. I have the latest 180.29 Nvidia drivers.
<Favorit> NIT[L]: what is exactly the problem?
<Favorit> NIT[L]: X doesn't start, or you don't see the resolution in the list?
<KemrinH> Hey, does anyone know where in Ubuntu the Eliza chatbot keeps its script?
<Arjuna> Favorit, no traceroute gose through router
<NIT[L]> Favorit: I cant see 1440x900 in the list in the Nivida x server settings
<illumin8> elpargo, http://ubuntuswitch.blogspot.com/2008/01/create-shortcuts-to-change-desktop.html
<UBeginner> Ok Guys thank you all it work right now but is mute bug fixed already?
<Arjuna> Favorit, i tell u, its strangest problem ever, i can ping, nslookup the internet , but cant use firefox or apt-get
<Favorit> Arjuna: ah, so traceroute goes further than the router....
<erUSUL> Arjuna: maybe you have an invalid http proxy defined
<Arjuna> Favorit, i changed /network/interfaces file so i dont have eth0 or eth1 in
<Arjuna> erUSUL, i dont use proxy
<n2diy> Arjuna: , Favorit, a DNS issue?
<Arjuna> n2diy, i think it has something to do with avahi and network manager
<NIT[L]> Favorit: any suggestions as to how to get 1440x900?
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, can you ping google?
<erUSUL> Arjuna: but if by mistake it is defined somewhere apt-get and firefox can fail for that reason
<Arjuna> arvind_khadri, yes i can ping all internet machines and even nslookup them
<n2diy> Arjuna: ok, I'm just guessing, and not really following what you folks are doing.
<illumin8> NIT[L], your monitor supports 1440x900?
<NIT[L]> illumin8: yes
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, do sudo dhclient once...and then check
<KemrinH> Hey, does anyone know where in Ubuntu the Eliza chatbot keeps its script?
<illumin8> NIT[L], do you have the nvidia restricted drivers enabled?
<illumin8> NIT[L], assuming your using nvidia card that is :)
<Arjuna> arvind_khadri, renewd but things are the same
<NIT[L]> illumin8: I have installed 180.29 (and yes its nvidia)
<Digi1> Hi got a question about system disk and size :)
<jadams> Favorit, I have stunnel working on the master now (enabled=1, had no idea), but now on the slave I get You should check that you have specified the pid= in you configuration file
<illumin8> NIT[L], it should allow selection of the new screen resolution then, is it not?
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, a weird issue....
<Arjuna> arvind_khadri, totaly
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, did you try googling?
<glitsj16> NIT[L]: did you try "xrandr -s 1440x900" (or just xrandr to get a list of supported resolutions from your monitor) ?
<Arjuna> arvind_khadri, yea
<NIT[L]> illumin8: it allows some resolutions in the nvidia x server settings, but not 1440
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, something came up?
<Arjuna> arvind_khadri, nope
<Arjuna> :D
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, hmm... which ubuntu?
<Arjuna> 8,04
<Favorit> what the hell is with my network now...
<NIT[L]> glitsj16: Size 1440x900 not found in available modes
<NIT[L]> my monitor is 100% 1440 x 900
<Favorit> Arjuna: hmm
<illumin8> NIT[L], what type of monitor do you have?
<Arjuna> Favorit, now after dhclient i got avahi:eth1 (wireless) interface up
<illumin8> NIT[L], and grapics card if you dont mind
<NIT[L]> illumin8: LG 19inch 16:9
<arvind_khadri> Arjuna, working with other versions of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: manually add it to xorg.conf
<NIT[L]> illumin8: geforce 8400M (notebook)
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: how would i do that, very new to linux
<Favorit> Arjuna: and what does apt-get say for instance?
<Arjuna> cant resolve
<n2diy> Arjuna: eth1 is wireless?
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arjuna> n2diy, ye but isnt in use
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: ok got it open, now how do i add my resolution?
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: if you look for resolutions and add a new one to the list (make it appear as the leftmost value) it will be ok
<Favorit> Arjuna:Ok, this is just screwed, I can't do anything. what the hell is my datacenter doing
<Arjuna> n2diy, it must be some avahi, network manager, roaming issue
<n2diy> Arjuna: I thought wireless was wlanX, or something like that?
<Arjuna> n2diy, nope can be eth1 too, it is intels 2100 card
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: this is what my xorg.conf looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/119677/
<n2diy> Arjuna: what does ifconfig think it is?
<KemrinH> Hey, does anyone know where in Ubuntu the Eliza chatbot keeps its script?
<Arjuna> n2diy, eth1 and avahi:eth1
<jadams> Favorit, I have stunnel running on the master server.  Doing roughly the same thing on the slave didn't get it running, I get You should check that you have specified the pid= in you configuration file but I totally have it specified
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: How would i add 1440x900 in my xorg.conf?
<Arjuna> every configuration i configure in network manager internet works only for pinging
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: How would i add 1440x900 in my xorg.conf?
<jadams> Favorit, nevermind, it was writing to the logs finally, easy to fix
<NIT[L]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119677/ my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: you arent using any vido drivers
<Arjuna> i configured nsswitch.conf  on line hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<elpargo> illumin8: awesome xrandr -s worked!
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: did you install the nvidia stuff earlier via apt-get?
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: I am, i installed 180.29 ;)
<illumin8> elpargo, great, glad i could help :)
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: ok thats cool, now run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: if those arent compatible you may have to install the 177 ones
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: are you being told to run a command as root?
<Misterwho> Hello there
<Next1> I got an update notification in Hardy for Sudo.   Is this legit.
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | Misterwho
<ubottu> Misterwho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<illumin8> Next1, Yes i got one also
<ActionParsnip1> Next1: yep got it last night
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: then back in terminal run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: it asked for a password
<Misterwho> I'm new at this channel - having trouble making my wifi card run on the latest version of Ubuntu. It has a Prism2 chipset. Anyone can direct me to some page, howto or tutorial that can help me? Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> yes type in your login password
<Next1> Thanks
<odinsbane> Hello I have been upgrading/installing some programs via source, ie using config,make,make install because they are newer versions of the programs found in the repos.  Is there a way to have apt know about them?
<s-toned> How do I change the "mouse-resize-button" from middle  to right button (if at all possible)?
<ActionParsnip1> Next1: sudo is a program just like any other
<illumin8> Misterwho, what version of ubuntu exaclty 8.04 or 8.10 and 32 bit or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip1> !mouse | s-toned
<ubottu> s-toned: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Favorit> grr
<Misterwho> illumin8: 8.10 32bit
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119680/
<dsdeiz> hi, let's say i would like to do an 'ls' then echo the files in a text file.. any ideas?
<Misterwho> illumin8: If it can be done only with the CD it would be great - the machine is nowhere near a switch
<arvind_khadri> dsdeiz, ls > file.txt
<Favorit> phew
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: don't sweat it, ok hit ctrl+alt+backspace and you should see the nvidia logo
<Redragon> I find it interesting to note that primo pdf supports windows 98 but has no version available for linux.
<Favorit> they are finally done with screwing up their network
<arvind_khadri> odinsbane, you cant...
<arvind_khadri> !latest > odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> Redragon: theres acroread for linux from adobe, or xpdf for linux
<dsdeiz> cool, tnx
<Pici> !checkinstall > odinsbane
<Redragon> Thank you
<ActionParsnip1> Redragon: as well as the others like kpdf
<ActionParsnip1> Redragon: the one from adobe isnt OSS
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip1, OO too can read them right?
<ActionParsnip1> arvind_khadri: not sure, i always use acroread
<arvind_khadri> Pici, can we make apt look at packages which we have compiled
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip1, i do use OO :) it does
<fabio_> there is still no acroread 9 for linux...
<ActionParsnip1> arvind_khadri: nice, I use OO but not to read pdf
<Pici> arvind_khadri: We can sort of let dpkg know about them, but its not foolproof.
<Pici> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: i'm on 8.1.3
<fabio_> but there is acroread 9 for windows
<arvind_khadri> Pici, cool... is it new?
<fabio_> try acrobat reader 9 under wine: it's faster than 8 for linux
<lut4rp> mibbittester: hello
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: run it through wine, i doubt there are huge differences for a casual pdf viewer
<fabio_> ActionParsnip1: acrobat reader 9 is a killer application
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: but how much ram does it use ;)
<juDGEY> hey i got server os installed, i have 2 x 750 gig on my server, but its only picking one up, anyway of getting the other one working?
<Pici> arvind_khadri: not at all
<fabio_> disable all the plugins, little memory usage
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: not with wine bundled in as well
<ActionParsnip1> juDGEY: do they show in sudo fdisk -l?
<fabio_> ActionParsnip1: you have enough memory... ii suppose
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: i like small and punchy, if i dodnt mind bloat i'd use windows
<juDGEY> ActionParsnip1 here is the output
<juDGEY> http://pastebin.com/m6f9e22bd
<ActionParsnip1> juDGEY: do the drives detect ok in bios?
<arvind_khadri> Pici, cool...didnt know about it.
<fabio_> ActionParsnip1: me too, but what about evince using hundreds of ram with some pdf ?
<KemrinH> Hey, does anyone know where in Ubuntu the Eliza chatbot keeps its script?
<shausam27> how do i get amule to download faster it tells me i have  a low id h
<juDGEY> its an off site server
<ActionParsnip1> juDGEY: looks like 2 drives to me, sda and sdb
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: i dont use that so i couldnt comment
<fabio_> ActionParsnip1: no problem but Adobe sucks
<tesseracter> hey, i just got an update notice for sudo, is it legit?
<fabio_> think about the flash plugin...
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: they make flash plugins nice though ;)
<lisir1977> 这个聊天都是能干什么阿？
<fabio_> think about Photoshop running only for win and mac...
<ActionParsnip1> fabio_: im not interested in that sort of thing
<tesseracter> fabio_, yep, i have a virtualbox XP to develop in flash. sucks.
<fabio_> we need cleatype for linux
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: it has reverted my resolution to 640x480
<shausam27> how do i get amule to download faster it telling me i have a low -id
<fabio_> shausam27: no incoming connection so...
<knightwise> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: thats fine, run gksudo nvidia-settings
<Redragon> Just curious...If a person wanted to learn how to do some basic progamming, where might they find a tutorial that would point them in the right direction?
<shausam27> fabio  how do i fix it
<fabio_> shausam27: check your ports, maybe there is a firewall rule
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: ok
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: it still doesnt show my res
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: did you see the nvidia logo when you booted?
<shausam27> fabio  i not sure how  to is there some where i can turn of fire wall
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: I dont think so, brb lemme reboot the system. Needs a reboot for updates anyway
<chinmay> Hello, I am using mint6 based on intrepid, on installing mysql-server i got error......... pastebin........http://pastebin.com/m44b45d83
<s-toned> ActionParsnip1: No, remapping the mouse buttons isn't that good, because it would move the clipboard-pasting from middle to right button too, which I wouldn't like.
<ActionParsnip1> s-toned: thats all i got
<shausam27> how do i turn off firewall or ajust it to let me down faster on amule
<tesseracter> hey, i just got an update notice for sudo, is it legit?
<Favorit> tesseracter: yes
<chinmay> shausam27: i use firestarter.....there is an option to stop firewall there
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: no logo, but the drivers are enabled
<test_> Hello World
<s-toned> ActionParsnip1: A patch for metacity would do the job, but I'd rather stick with the repositories. Maybe I'll kick metacity, but I don't know (yet) what to use instead.
<looter> there is al little circular icon in the top right hand portion of my panel, sometimes it is  green  others right now it is red  with  white lines inside it.  Whats up with that icon?
<ActionParsnip1> s-toned: fluxbox ;)
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: then nvidia-settings will allow you to configure stuff
<chinmay> Hello, I am using mint6 based on intrepid, on installing mysql-server i got error......... pastebin........http://pastebin.com/m44b45d83
<shausam27> the amule tells me i am useing buddy as a firewal but icsn not seem to find it
<genii> !mint | chinmay
<ubottu> chinmay: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: i just get 2 resolutions, two very small ones
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: i'd try the 177 driver instead
<chinmay> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: make sure the kernel source is installed too (for the nvidia)
<NIT[L]> ActionParsnip1: how do i do that
<ActionParsnip1> NIT[L]: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep source
<Ryder51> are the settings in compizconfig settings manager saved to a settings file?
<NIT[L]> gonna try 177 driver
<Seven_Six_Two> when I want to switch between using an rt kernel and a generic one, do the same modules get loaded each time? It seems every time I get a new kernel I have to reinstall my video driver.
<glitsj16> Ryder51: if you have it set that way yes, i think the default is to use the gconf db
<Silicium> where is the actually used Gnome Theme saved? in the gconf?
<shausam27> is buddy a firewall
<Silicium> gnome-theme as foo.theme not gtkrc
<looter> there is al little circular icon in the top right hand portion of my panel, sometimes it is  green  others right now it is red  with  white lines inside it.  Whats up with that icon?
<Dr_willis> Silicium,  .theme or .themes i think
<Silicium> yea there is it saved
<shams> hi, i enabled UserDir module and put one domain in sites-available and create a link in sites-enabled. but when i surf that domain apache direct me to apache2-default page. how can i fix it?
<hwilde> hello - how can I permanently disable the system beep?  I do not ever want it to beep.  Ever.
<Silicium> but where is defined wich one should be used?
<macondo> How do I prevent a certain partition from being mounted?
<Silicium> hwilde: xset b off
<Silicium> hwilde: this in autorun
<Jufis> hwilde, you have ubuntu?
<Jufis> lol
<hwilde> Silicium, i gotta do that every boot?
<arvind_khadri> looter, its green where you are logged into pidgin...red when you are arent... used to shutdown the machine :D
<Seven_Six_Two> looter, what's it do if you click on it?
<Silicium> hwilde: yea, in xterm
<Jufis> hwilde, I mean compiz fusion
<Silicium> or automated in a xinitscript
<hateball> hwilde: or blacklist the pcspkr module
<odder> hello, does anybody know how to make gnome-panel display no icons?
<hwilde> Silicium, no, across all programs, system wide
<looter> thats really weird....
<hwilde> hateball, ahh now we are talkin
<diginux> hwilde: cut the speaker cord ;)
<macondo> hwilde: no, you can do system>preferences>sound
<Silicium> rm /dev/dsp
<macondo> hwilde: >sounds
<arvind_khadri> macondo, remove it from fstab
<Silicium> argh
<looter> thanks though.  I just noticed it today.  It would  make sense to as I use  pidgin alot
<hwilde> macondo, I am in system pref sounds... what there ?
<Jufis> hwilde, go to the general compiz options
<Jufis> and uncheck "audible bell"
<Silicium> The Currentyl User theme file, Where is this defined?
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, you should be able to remove everything that's on it
<macondo> arvind_khadri: it's not in /etc/fstab because it's an external hdd,
<Silicium> in witch file?
<Silicium> wich database
<arvind_khadri> looter, welcome :)
<Silicium> wich xml
<compengi> what picture editing opensource applications are there other than gimp?
<hwilde> Jufis, where?
<macondo> hwilde: the sounds tab, then the checkboks
<Favorit> echo $LANG
<Favorit> oops
<arvind_khadri> macondo, oh ok..it will be there when you insert the HDD...
<Jufis> hwilde, do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<hwilde> macondo, yeah I unchecked speaker and it still beeps.  like here in xchat if I hit delete with no txt
<hateball> hwilde: you could do "sudo rmmod pcspkr"
<hwilde> Jufis, I think you are off track.  thanks anyways
<macondo> hwilde: did you uncheck the play alerts and play sound?
<Jufis> hwilde, I disabled it from there and now more beeps when I hit delete in xchat with no text :)
<arvind_khadri> hateball, ??? for what reason are you suggesting the at?
<macondo> arvind_khadri: can I just comment them out?
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: okay, I need to be more specific. I want the application-list applet display text only
<hwilde> Jufis, I have no options on appearance... where do you get to this setting?
<macondo> arvind_khadri: they are not in /etc/fstab
<hateball> arvind_khadri: if there's no need for the pcspkr
<arvind_khadri> macondo, you can do so only when they are inserted...fstab is realtime
<Seven_Six_Two> compengi, xara extreme, blender, gnupaint, kpaint, krita
<macondo> arvind_khadri: they are mounted, and fstab doesn't show them
<hwilde> hateball, where is the blacklist ?
<arvind_khadri> hateball, he just wants to remove the beep not the entire sound
<Jufis> hwilde, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/04/replace-the-system-beep-with-a-compiz-effect/
<Ryder51> glitsj16 : is there a way to set that profile via termi9nal
<arvind_khadri> macondo, just a sec.
<Ryder51> *terminal
<hwilde> my xchat beeps at me, thunderbird beeps, all kinds of stuff is beeping.  I want the pc speaker DEAD
<hateball> arvind_khadri: what else do you use pcspkr for? most of us have soundcards anyhow...
<hateball> hwilde: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<arvind_khadri> hateball, ok
<ActionParsnip1> hwilde: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<hwilde> ActionParsnip1, already done :)  and blacklisted.   vnice
<hwilde> hateball, thnx
<hateball> hwilde: Hope it helps :)
<glitsj16> ryder51: don't know that one, I've changed mine to flat files ages ago and never looked back, #compiz might know
<Ryder51> ow ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> hwilde: good lad
<hwilde> I just got tired of going through every app preferences and trying to disable.   and couldn't find it in xchat
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, I don't know how you would do that. You can install a different menu applet, or a different panel app...
<Dr_willis> hwilde,  theres also 'xset b 0 0 0 ' that will kill beeps in a lot of things. :)
<hwilde> Dr_willis, not without pcspkr lol
<Dr_willis> of couyrse it also depends on how/what is beeping
 * hwilde stabs pcspkr with a screwdriver
<hwilde> take that you beeper
 * hwilde returns to idling before !ot 
<Dr_willis>  Ive just noticed that ubuntu does a loud BEEP when i reset/shutdown.. and simce im wearing headphones most of the time.. i REALLY notice it. :)
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: for example?
<arvind_khadri> macondo, why dont you unmount it as soon as it mounts :)
<brunner-mises> Does the server ISO have a GUI, or is it all CLI?
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, xfce-panel with xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<brunner-mises> I'm sorry. I  got disconnected.
<arvind_khadri> macondo, btw you can do it by doing sudo /etc/init.d/autofs stop
<brunner-mises> Does the server ISO have a GUI, or is it all CLI?
<quibbler> brunner-mises: default cli
<Spanglegluppet> hi guys, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and Transmission won't download any torrents, just saying "data not fully available". anyone know a solution?
<brunner-mises> quibbler: but I can install X if I want to?
<quibbler> brunner-mises: yes
<macondo> arvind_khadri: does that prevent each one of the partitions from being mounted?
<brunner-mises> I wouldn't normally, on a server, but I really need to allow someone to use a web app from the box
<brunner-mises> quibbler: thanks so much
<ActionParsnip1> brunner-mises: kinda makes the server install pintless though
<arvind_khadri> macondo, it will prevent all the partitions from being mounted...
<quibbler> brunner-mises: you are welcome
<Seven_Six_Two> brunner-mises, you could install links2
<macondo> arvind_khadri: that's not what I want, what about my main partition?
<arvind_khadri> macondo, as in?
<chinmay> when we  install mysql-server it gives following error.......http://pastebin.com/m44b45d83
<macondo> arvind_khadri: where the OS is installed
<arvind_khadri> macondo, is the OS on an external cd?
<arvind_khadri> macondo, sorry HDD?
<macondo> arvind_khadri: no
<arvind_khadri> macondo, it will only be stopped for this session
<macondo> arvind_khadri: I don't what that either :)
<arvind_khadri> macondo, you can bring it up again... replace stop with start
<macondo> I just want ubuntu not to mount the volumes of the external hdd upon connecting
<macondo> Always
<Sergeant_Pony> is there any way to activate restricited drivers thru a console?  I did upgrades last night and now my desktop is fubard.
<chinmay> macondo: i think that option is available in ntfs-config
<ActionParsnip1> macondo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209418
<macondo> chinmay: none of the partitions is ntfs, will it work anyway?
<chinmay> macondo: i dont think so....
<ActionParsnip1> macondo: that guide tells you how
<Seven_Six_Two> Sergeant_Pony, what kind of video card do you have
<chinmay> macondo: is it fat
<arvind_khadri> Spanglegluppet, its the issue with ports being closed i guess
<macondo> ActionParsnip1: thank you, but I have no such thing as "removable media" in the preferences menue
<tea_ovedose> Hi, How do i fix the following problem "this file has been encumbered with DRM encryption it will not play in MPlayer"
<Sergeant_Pony> Seven_Six_Two: it's using nvidia
<Seven_Six_Two> Sergeant_Pony,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Marcelo_AR_1974> hi
<need_help23> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> tea_ovedose, what kind of file is it?
<Spanglegluppet> arvind_khadri: yeah, it's set to port 51413, which is closed. should i just change the port?
<arvind_khadri> Spanglegluppet, same issue here... am just checking which ones are open
<tea_ovedose> Seven_Six_Two: RMVB
<Sergeant_Pony> Seven_Six_Two: it did upgrades last night and deactivaied restricted drivers. in turn turned off my special effects, in turn no AWN, taskbar or program bar.
<need_help23> could some one help me with some performance problems?
<Spanglegluppet> arvind_khadri: ah okay, so it's not just me
<romme> is there anyone with gtk programming experience?
<Seven_Six_Two> Sergeant_Pony, but you get a desktop and mouse?
<quibbler> !someone|need_help23
<ubottu> need_help23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> romme: load os guys in #gtk
<hay_ig2000> what is universe and multiverse?
<Sergeant_Pony> Seven_Six_Two: I have a desktop with 2 folders and the mouse
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: ask them one at a time
<daughtree> can somebody suggest something to post the output of a command in a dialong in a live style?
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: start with the most pressing
<daughtree> dailog i mean
<Seven_Six_Two> Sergeant_Pony, can you alt+f2 and run the gnome panel app?
<daughtree> dialog
<genii> daughtree: PErhaps pastebinit
<daughtree> dialog --title 'Message' --msgbox "`ls -la` " 20 60
<need_help23> i get some problems entering 3d applications... freezes and things like that
<Marcelo_AR_1974> Can anyone please help me with the following problem: I need to know if there is a way to start an application as a super user from the "Applications" menu. I need this cause I want an application to be able to modify configuration data... I tried running it from a Terminal with "sudo" but I would like to know if there is another way... Thanks!
<daughtree> that isnt live style it waits for few seconds until it has done executing ls -la command :(
<Seven_Six_Two> Sergeant_Pony, but all I did was that command I posted. I had the same issue
<daughtree> genii: pastebinit?
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: have you installed video drivers?
<Seven_Six_Two> but it was fine again in less than 5 minutes
<Jampiter> Is there a plugin for Pidgin that will make it support webcam?
<tea_ovedose> Seven_Six_Two:it's a media file in .rmvb format
<need_help23> yes... i think so
<Jampiter> Specifically on the MSN protocol
<Sergeant_Pony> Seven_Six_Two: ok, giving it a try
<Seven_Six_Two> tea_ovedose, sorry, I don't know that format. Although I would just avoid drm at all costs and complain to the source of the file.
<admini_> Hello,Everyone
<Marcelo_AR_1974> hi admini_
<genii> daughtree: Ah, nvm. When reading your Q it seemed you wanted to post output of CLI commands. There is a command-line pastebin which does this (for when there is no gui useful to show others error output, etc)
<need_help23> i installed the proprietary graphics drivers...
<bullgard4> Why don't I have no directory /usr/lib/alsa-lib in Ubuntu 8.04.2? http://past.ubuntuusers.de/394179
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<tea_ovedose> Seven_Six_Two: ok, just curious what are DRM ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jampiter, I think you've got lofty goals. Microsoft frequently changes their protocol so that only msn will work.
<Sergeant_Pony> Seven_Six_Two: "screen isn't composited. Please run compis (-fusion) or another compositing manager"
<Seven_Six_Two> tea_ovedose, Digital Rights/Restrictions Management
<Jampiter> Seven_Six_Two: Kopete works with it - at least on the other PC - so theoretically Pidgin should be able to too
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: i installed the proprietary graphics drivers...
<g33k_gir1> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<quibbler> bullgard4: the link is dead
<tea_ovedose> Seven_Six_Two: alright thx... cya
<Seven_Six_Two> Jampiter, video on msn? last I heard people couldn't even connect. I don't use msn anymore though
<bullgard4> quibbler: Why do I have no directory /usr/lib/alsa-lib in Ubuntu 8.04.2? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394179
<ActionParsnip1> hi g33k_gir1
<Jampiter> Seven_Six_Two: MSN connects and works perfectly well
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: you're sure it works? I've just checked it and there is no option of displaying window list without icons
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: so you have full video accelleration
<Seven_Six_Two> Sergeant_Pony, can you open a terminal and run compiz or the gnome panel?
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: try installing the medibuntu codecs
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: (I mean the xfce4-panel)
<arvind_khadri> Spanglegluppet, are you behind a firewall?
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: k, i'll give it a try
<lifestream> Does anyone know if Logitech MediaPlay mouse still uses the evdev driver?  (or do you know where I can check?) TY
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, oh I'm not sure of anything, that was just an example. I've used different panels before, and from what I remember of xfce there were no icons in the menus. I could be wrong tho
<jedi06> how do you upload a file to a server
<aesfes> jvk
<Dr_willis> !find wput
<ubottu> Found: wput
<Dr_willis> !info wput
<ActionParsnip1> jedi06: depends what protocol the server is using
<ubottu> wput (source: wput): A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1.1build1 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, you said application list earlier not window list
<Dragon64> use the force young jedi
<bullgard4> quibbler: I corrected the URL.
<Seven_Six_Two> did you not mean the application "main" menu?
<apostle1> trying to install Chelsio drivers....how do I install linux kernel sources?
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: yeah, but I've corrected myself
<jedi06> ftp
<Spanglegluppet> arvind_khadri: no, i'm not
<flipstur> Ayn one have a sec to answer a simple quetion for a noob?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | flipstur
<ubottu> flipstur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> jedi06: filezilla, gftp, ftp on the command line
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: no, I mean the app that shows you currently opened apps
<flipstur> Where do I extract my graphics card drivers to?
<ikonia> flipstur: you dont
<ikonia> flipstur: you let xorg/ubuntu manage them for you
<lifestream> So newest version of xorg doesn't use xorg.conf for the config? (the file is really short!) So where do I config my screen and my mouse?
<flipstur> I have downloaded them to archive manager now what?
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, ooh. I take it back. not sure
<g33k_gir1> !color depth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color depth
<ikonia> lifestream: you can insert any old parameters into the file
<ikonia> flipstur: what video card do you have ?
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip1: hey :D
<flipstur> ATI radeon HD2400 PRO
<lifestream> ikonia, Hm. Guess I'll give it another try :P *crosses fingers really hard* TY
<ikonia> flipstur: have you tried the drivers provided by the driver manager in ubuntu
<flipstur> yes
<ikonia> flipstur: how did you enable them ?
<quibbler> bullgard4: you maybe missing the file and not i think the directory  in a terminal type  cd /usr/lib/alsa-lib  then ls -a
<kikokos> hi
<jedi06> what is the command to get a file onto a server? put?
<ikonia> jedi06: are you using ftp ?
<kikokos> how to connect to next comp (via samba) from mc?
<jedi06> yes ftp
<Seven_Six_Two> lifestream, try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ikonia> jedi06: then yes, put
<flipstur> brb
<Seven_Six_Two> lifestream, then restart xserver
<legend2440> what version of xorg does intrepid use? 7.4?
<kikokos> anybody know?
<ikonia> kikokos: it has to be mounted
<arvind_khadri> Spanglegluppet, strangely its working here now... btw i just visited my router page..thats it...
<bullgard4> quibbler: '$ cd /usr/lib/alsa-lib; bash: cd: /usr/lib/alsa-lib: No such file or directory.'
<Spanglegluppet> arvind_khadri: ah, it just started to work for me too. thanks anyway. D:
<kikokos> ikonia, ahh it's not so good because i've tried to mount it, but it doesnt work :P
<arvind_khadri> Spanglegluppet, the issue would be the delay in trackers
<ikonia> kikokos: then that is nothing to do with mc
<kikokos> ikonia, so just smbc will work?
<ikonia> no
<g33k_gir1> !defaultdepth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultdepth
<lifestream> Seven_Six_Two, Will try that, thank you
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: have to add medibuntu as package source
<quibbler> bullgard4: why are you playing  the wave file with sudo?
<jimcooncat> Your opinion please: apt-cacher, apt-cacher-ng, or something else?
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: Is it impossible, then?
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: then follow the guide to install the codecs
<bullgard4> quibbler: I will tell you after you have answered my question.
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: uhm... which codecs should i innstall?
<quibbler> bullgard4: i don't know why you don't have the directory....i do ...not with the file you are looking for but a couple of other libraries
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, well, with open source nothing is impossible. It's just a matter of scale
<lifestream> Seven_Six_Two, something's impossible : re-creating patented software ;p
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: geez, it shuld be simple, there's such an option on fluxbox e.g.
<odder> lifestream: you sure? what about reverse-engineering like they did with ooo?
<bullgard4> quibbler: Ok. Do you know what DEB program package will install this directory?
<ZummiG777> Question: Can I create a directory interfaces.d under /etc/network and have individual network configuration files load from there "automagically"
<Seven_Six_Two> lifestream, lol
<quibbler> bullgard4: no
<teddy_> does apt-get update...apt-get upgrade...update and upgrade all my packages to the latest version(s)?
<BulBUlRed> ZummiG777: you can have different files with another name and then make a script that switches your networking config file
<active9> hi all
<BulBUlRed> i did this on my laptop with 2 profiles: static and dhcp
<bullgard4> quibbler: I have taken the sudo prefix because I was navigating in the /usr hierarchy.
<s-toned> ActionParsnip1: Can I run fluxbox as the wm for gnome?
<active9> what is the ftp command that can get all folder in remote machine
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: i get an error message... no public key for medibuntu :/
<ZummiG777> Hm.  OK.  I guess that will have to do!
<ActionParsnip1> s-toned: you can run gnome apps in fluxbox, fluxbox is its own deal but you have gnome libs so you can run gnome apps
<jimcooncat> bullgard4: apt-file will tell you what package a file on your system belongs to, if any
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: you havent gone all the way
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, it should be. I think you should ask  Mark McLoughlin <mark@skynet.ie> to add that feature. I'd like to see it too.
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: so what shall i do?
<ActionParsnip1> need_help23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<active9> anyone can help me?
<smokeytheman> hi, can anyone help me?
<odder> Seven_Six_Two: why Mark? window-list applet shows Alexander Larsson as the author
<Favorit> smokeytheman: don't ask if you may ask, ask.
<Favorit> same goes for active9
<ActionParsnip1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<active9> what is the ftp command that can get all folder in remote machine?
<|FA|ratbox> Here's a question for you guys and gals.... running a live disk of 8.04 and need to install on NVIDIA fakeraid... can you help??
<Favorit> active9: mget *
<ActionParsnip1> active9: mget
<ActionParsnip1> !raid | |FA|ratbox
<ubottu> |FA|ratbox: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * Favorit slaps a high5 with ActionParsnip1
<active9> mget will ask me yes or no to get the files
 * ActionParsnip1 HI5 ... I LIIKE
<smokeytheman> wow, well first off i cant copy paste
<Favorit> active9: type "prom" as a command before it
<Favorit> active9: it's a shortcut for prompt, to toggle promting about multiple files
<quibbler> bullgard4: try without sudo
<|FA|ratbox> I'll start there, thanks alot... :)
<smokeytheman> i think copy is working but paste doesnt do anything
<active9> something like this : prom mget *
<Favorit> smokeytheman: in X or in console?
<active9> is it correct
<Favorit> active9: no, prom<enter>mget *<enter>
<smokeytheman> not in console
<smokeytheman> on pastebin
<bullgard4> quibbler: This will not do any better.
<active9> oo ok
<active9> Favorit> is there any other way to disbale this prompt
<Favorit> smokeytheman: this could be connected to your keyboard shortcuts. Did you try pasting with your middle-mouse-button?
<active9> disable
<Favorit> active9: uhm, no? Not following the question though, what other way, why prom is not good?
<rockyrock> hi guys, i just installed a new 500GB hard drive. I used GParted to make a MSDOS Partition Table to the new hard disk. Then i created a primary partition with the whole space. But i can't see the hard disk!!! I didn't mount it. Do i have to?
<rockyrock> and how
<rockyrock> ?
<smokeytheman> im on a laptop in class, its an issue with dpkg initially so i cant download scite
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  yes you must mount a FILEsystem to use it.
<Favorit> rockyrock: yes, you have to create a filesystem and mount the partition with it somewhere
<smokeytheman> i cant apt-get install anything, i get an error
<active9> Favorit> ok I will put it in my script
<Dr_willis> !mount | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<rockyrock> I formated the primary partition into ext3
<Favorit> active9: if you want to download stuff using ftp from script, why not to wget it?
<quibbler> bullgard4: i don't need sudo to play wav file in usr/lib/Skype/Sounds
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, ahh i was typing the whole thing for him..
<active9> Favorit> thanks for the info, I will revert back to you my ouput
<smokeytheman> i try to right click and click on paste
<rockyrock> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  you just said you made it MSDOS .. thats not ext3 :)
<Seven_Six_Two> odder, I was looking at window selector applet
<Favorit> smokeytheman: you can just select and then middle-paste, that should be the default
<active9> Favorit> actually they only open port for sftp
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  depending on what filesystem you used.. you must make the proper fstab entry, or mount command
<Favorit> active9: sftp... then you can probably use "scp" as client
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: yeah, that was the default option for the Partition Table. I don't know what's Partition Table!!
<Favorit> active9: it falls back to sftp and then doesn't ask you anything but your password
<rockyrock> I want something open soruce
<active9> Favorit> that one also cannot because my target machine is windoz ftp server
<Favorit> active9: uh :)
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  time to read up and learn how drives are partitioned and how filesystems work.
<active9> Favorit> ::)
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  you aprtition the disk.. and set its 'type' to be what you want.. you then format it in the proper filesystem based on its type.
<rodina> Hi, I have a problem with audio in Ubuntu, can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | rodina
<ubottu> rodina: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arvind_khadri> how do i completely remove kopete from my system....i dont even want the settings to be left behind... i did a purge now but didnt help
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: what Partition Table should i choose for ext3?
<ActionParsnip1> arvind_khadri: sudo apt-get --purge remove kopete; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<smokeytheman> http://pastebin.com/m20a01592
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  you set the aprtition TYPE   not partition table.. gparted has a menu to set its type.
<Favorit> ActionParsnip1: do not purge!!! :D
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  all of this can be done easially in gparted.
<Dr_willis> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<g33k_gir1> i can't fix my screen resolution. I've followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21 to add 1650x1050 to my xorg.conf, but there is no change
<ActionParsnip1> Favorit: a tousand apologies, i will thras myself tonight
<kke> can i create per user hosts-files?  (like /etc/hosts but for a single user)
<Favorit> ActionParsnip1: hehehe ;)
<ActionParsnip1> hahahahahahaa
<ActionParsnip1> its still funny
<bullgard4> quibbler: I overlooked a small letter 'a'. Now I found the associated DEB program package and installed it. Now there exists this directory. Now the error message has disappered also.
<Favorit> kke: I'm afraid not
<quibbler> bullgard4: what is the prog?
<bullgard4> jimcooncat: Thank you very much for your help. It solved my problem at hand.
<SkyLab> hi
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip1, btw there is no -- in apt-get its for dpkg as in dpkg --purge and apt-get purge  :P
<Jampiter> Hi SkyLab
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: so now i got it working :) which codec should i install now?
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: when i installed my hard disk, i choose to make a new partition but GParted asked me to choose a Partition table for the new hard disk. Then i chose msdos. Then i created a primary ext3 partition!!!
<jimcooncat> bullgard4: that's great! too bad the darn thing is so slow
<sastha> SkyLab: hi
<Spidergirl> im having a problem with a partition
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: what confused me is when it asked me for the partition table.
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,    sounds like you made a ext3 partition then..  a drive Must have a parittion table.. to hold the partition information.. you then make a partition.
<bullgard4> quibbler: The program is a driver libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  you then have to format the partition.. then mount it.
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  its made a 'dos compatiable partition table' i guess is the proper term for what it did..  that holds the infomation on what partitions exist.
<need_help23> ActionParsnip1: w32codecs?
<smokeytheman> hi, http://pastebin.com/m20a01592 anyone know how to fix this?
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: GParted asked for the partition table first before making anything
<hmw> i am trying to use my HSDPA modem (huwai) with 8.10, but the network manager wont let me log in. In Fedora i just got asked for the PIN code. I didnt find any useful hints on the web. Can anyone give me a hint, where to look next?
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  Yes..  that makes sence..
<Favorit> smokeytheman: try apt-get update
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  since it was a totally new disk. with no partitions ever at all on it..
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: so is it right to choose msdos for ext3?
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  You are confusing the use of the term msdos.
<smokeytheman> i get this error http://pastebin.com/m1b426aa8
<lianimator> is there a command to close windows based on its title name?
<Favorit> smokeytheman: make that sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  it made a Partition TABLE thats compatiable with msdos.. You then make ext3 PARTITIONS
<DiAbLe666> Hey, I'm running several ubuntu 8.10-server, on each one, when i connect with SSH, i need to wait 5-10 seconds between the login prompt and the password prompt, any idea ?
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  you did not make a dos 'partition'
<Favorit> DiAbLe666: your ip can't be back-resolved by target host
<smokeytheman> favorit: i did update
<Scunizi> DiAbLe666: are you using <server_name>@IPaddress ?
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: yeah i understand that. I then created a ext3 partitions. but GParted didn't give me the option for the mount point!
<Favorit> smokeytheman: it finished without errors?
<Favorit> smokeytheman: now try that other command that failed before
<smokeytheman> no, that was the error
<grzegorz129> hi! my cd/dvd recorder has stop working
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  tjhats because gparted dont do that part of the task
<grzegorz129> in dmesg i see: http://pastebin.com/d87a8d09
<rockyrock> OPS!
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  you edit your fstab  to mount the parittion
<linduxed> my usb-stick is working like crazy after i cancelled an operation
<linduxed> now it doesnt want to be unmounted
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: how to do that?
<linduxed> any way to kill all activity?
<DiAbLe666> Favorit: oh that's what I tought, I'm gonna ask the sshd not to resolve :)
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  edit the /etc/fstab file  with a proper line in it..
<Dr_willis> !fstab | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<active9> anyway thanks all for your help
<__chris> Hi does ubuntu 8.04 do any autoupdating out of the box, I can't see any default cron entries for apt-get upgrade etc etc
<Out_Cold> is there a way to perhaps 'tail' a dd if=dev/random?
<DiAbLe666> Favorit: thanks
<DiAbLe666> Scunizi: what do you mean ?
<smokeytheman> favorit:http://pastebin.com/m54cf5c7e
<sipior> linduxed: lsof will show which processes are holding files open on the volume you want to unmount.
<smokeytheman> sry http://pastebin.com/m54cf5c7e
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: i have another question plz. While i was installing ubuntu, in the partitioning phase i created a ext3 partition and specified the mount point for it to be in /media/Data. When i finished the installation, i can see the partition on the desktop but i can't put files in it. Ubuntu says that i don't have permissions
<Scunizi> DiAbLe666: nevermind .. sounds like you got it resolved with Favorit
<rodina> Hi, I am new to Linux world and I have few stupid questions ... Ubuntu on my notebook is mute and I need help
<sastha> \exit
<sastha> quuit
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  thats because its correct :) Your user dosent have permissions.. if you want them to access it fully you  could make a directory on the filesystem and have that directory owned by the user you want to access it.
<linduxed> sipior: how do i use it?
<sipior> linduxed: "man lsof" :-)
<Scunizi> !ask | rodina
<ubottu> rodina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  or chown the mountpoint  to be owned by the user after the filesystem is mounted.
<sipior> linduxed: but something like "lsof /mnt/volumename" will do
<linduxed> sipior: haha ok
<fasta> Where can I configure that I want that USB media is displayed on the desktop?
<Andry_WorkZ> can I enable anti-aliasing with Intel Graphic card?
<hmw> fasta: they should appear by default!? did you change any regarding stuff, or is your setup untouched?
<rodina> Problem: notebook Asus F3Q and it is mute (Ubuntu 8.10), how can I fix it?
<Finnish_> How do I find out what motherboard is in my laptop`
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: I know how to chown the mountpoint, buthow to do this "if you want them to access it fully you  could make a directory on the filesystem and have that directory owned by the user you want to access it." ?
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  make a directory... chown the directory
<fasta> hmw: I don't think I changed it. When I go to Computer it is listed, though.
<farm> can anyone recommend a printing channel?
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: in that mountpoint?
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  'sudo mkdir /media/whatever'
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  yes.. makes sence dont it. :)
<fasta> hmw: I just like the "display it on desktop" feature.
<Knez> This broadcom wifi is making me crazy... Anyone got any ideas on how to solve my problem? :)
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  'sudo mkdir /media/whatever/usersdatadir'
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: yeah :-D
<farm> i have a brother hl-2030 & it prints faded. I want to know whether it's worth me buying new toner - can't get any brother support :(
<__chris> Hi does ubuntu 8.04 do any autoupdating out of the box, I can't see any default cron entries for apt-get upgrade etc etc
<Knez> Been reading threads on the forum for 2 days now, and i still don't get it to work.
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: where to find LOTS of info about partitioning in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  google..  its documented in 100000's of sites..
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  its not ubuntu specific :)
<rockyrock> :)
<Dr_willis> rockyrock,  wiki pages are good basic info also
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: thnx so much bro :)
<Knez> Anyone? ;)
<kennyyu> hi there, after restarting samba by ``sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'' i still find that the process smbd hasn't been kicked off... may i know what's wrong with it? thanks@!
<hmw> fasta - start "gconf-editor" (you can enable an icon for it under "Applications/System Tools", then go to apps/nautilus/desktop and check the setting "volumes_visible"
<Knez> Link to my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073423
<g33k_gir1> can anyone help? my gnome display manager does not offer me any resolution higher than 1280x1024, and all the howto's on the net I've found so far don't seem to work for Intrepid!
<fasta> hmw: thanks
<kennyyu> so i could just manually kicked off smbd by ''sudo smbd''... which is not a right way, right?
<sipior> Knez: there's precious little information there. what steps have you taken to try to get the internal card working?
<Dr_willis> kennyyu,  i think   'sudo /etc/init.d/samba start' is the better way
<Knez> sipior: I have tried many ndiswrapper guides, b43-fwcutter etc
<Knez> Still nothing
<hmw> kennyyu - are you trying to kill a samba process?
<kennyyu> Dr_willis: but such way does not start smbd...
<Dr_willis> the b43fwcutter package worked for me here. :)
<Knez> I have the wlan0 device, and Network Manager sees the card
<kennyyu> hmw: i'm trying to start the samba process.
<Knez> But it can't find any networks
<Dr_willis> kennyyu,  i though ive seen where that way starts smbd and nmbd    if i rember right.. both parts are  needed.
<kennyyu> Dr_willis: both parts?
<mfdavid> hi all. I have two screens (my lcd monitor and my TV). Im using xinerama. If I open Totem, move it to my secondary screen, and then set it to fullscreen, it works fine. But all the other aplications (games, VLC, etc) always force to fullscreen in the my primary LCD monitor... how can I force then to start on my secondary screen as fullscreen?
<kennyyu> Dr_willis: sorry. is it possible to detail the steps that i might need to follow....?
<quibbler> __chris: system-administration-software sources-updates
<sipior> Knez: does "iwlist <dev name> scanning" return anything?
<Dr_willis> kennyyu,  i recall ages ago it showed starting both.. now it just zays ----->   * Starting Samba daemons      as in 2 of them :)
<hmw> kennyyu - use a terminal to watch the system log for more info, why it wont start: "tail -f /var/log/syslog" - also check your smb.conf by typing "testparm" in a terminal
<Dr_willis> kennyyu,  steps for what?
<Knez> sipior: "wlan0     No scan results"
<kennyyu> Dr_willis: ah.. i thought you mean apart from starting '/etc/init.d/samba' i should start something else....
<sipior> Knez: does this device require that firmware be placed in a particular directory? have you tried googling the card name with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> kennyyu,  check the logs in     :/var/log/samba    i just start the samba service. and thats it. :) it starts both as far as i know. ive never need to start them seperately
<lifestream> Does anybody know... how I install evdev? (searched with apt-get and synaptic, doesnt seem to be there)
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc | kennyyu
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<Knez> sipior: i have been googling and searching the ubuntu forum for 2 days
<Knez> Still nothing
<Knez> This is how far i have come
<Knez> It finds the card
<hmw> kennyyu - sudo /etc/init.d/samba start - should start the daemon. I'd expect a wrong conf, if it wont start
<Knez> But it wont find my network
<Knez> sipior: Any ideas? ;)
<sipior> Knez: you didn't answer my question about the firmware. have you looked into whether it needs to be in place?
<Andry_WorkZ> may I enable anti-aliasing with Intel Graphic card?
<hegde> hi all
<Knez> How doyou mean?
<hegde> i just installed intrepid since i wanted to work on qt4....i have slected all packages from synaptic like libqt-4* and qt4-*.............
<kennyyu> hmw: i tried those...
<hegde> everything is installed but i m not able to see the designer running
<Knez> The wiki states that the firmware needs to be in /lib/firmware, and it is.
<hegde> i m not able to see the designer itself
<kennyyu> the log file seems saying nothing related
<kreino> help, how to change synaptic server.. i made the change to OSCC but its not be.. still download from main server
<hegde> can anyone help me  out of this please
<kreino> help, how to change synaptic server.. i made the change to OSCC but its not be.. still download from main server?
<kennyyu> and testparm reports OK
<Knez> lspci returns this: 00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<sipior> Knez: and where did you get that file? and is it readable? what are its permissions?
<hmw> kennyyu - i assume, you alredy apt-get installed the samba package? if it wont come up, there should be info in the log files
<kennyyu> hmw: yes. already installed it.
<__chris> quibbler no window manager on there, seems I can do it from /etc/cron.daily/apt
<tyler_d1> I am trying to add a route to /etc/network/interfaces and have up route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 0.0.0.0 dev eth0... this does not work
<Knez> sipior: downloaded it from a link in a guide
<Knez> sipior, how do i check the permissions?
<kennyyu> i started it to no avail. but only when i try to start it by 'sudo smbd'... can the smbclient command work finally....
<hmw> kennyyu - open several terminals and watch the different log files with "tail -f FILENAME", you should be able to find the problem there.
<sipior> Knez: "ls -l /lib/firmware/<filename>"
<kennyyu> hmw: hmm, alright
<quibbler> __chris: OK
<DAVID5> hi
<rockyrock> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kennyyu> hmw: you mean the files in /var/log/samba? O_o
 * kennyyu sees there are quite a few of them
<Knez> sipior: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16360 2008-11-18 16:41 /lib/firmware/b43legacy/ucode2.fw
<rockyrock> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<hmw> kennyyu - i am not fully sure, what you need to look at. Use the samba log files and /var/log/syslog as also /var/log/messages
<rockyrock> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Knez> brb, dinner
<hmw> kennyyu - when the tails are running, try starting samba.
<sipior> Knez: i'm off in a few minutes, i'm afraid
<josesito> hello all, I'm having a problem: everytime gnome starts gnome-do and xbindkeys won't work properly (it seems they won't read their config). Starting them from the console however, works quite well. Someone knows who can i fix that?
<sipior> Knez: should ucode2.fw be sitting one directory further up? try making a symbolic link pointing to it -> "sudo ln -s /lib/firmware/b43legacy/ucode2.fw /lib/firmware/ucode2.fw"
<kennyyu> hmw: understood...
<strk> is /var/mail group 'man' for anyone else here ?
<strk> I just noticed (don't use local mail often) -- I'm on 8.10
<profanephobia> after installing xbindkeys i can no longer use ctrl+f to find things in nautilus, instead it would open xterm, i checked for any bindings for ctrl+f there was none i also removed xterm and restarted, still no luck
<kreino> help, how to change synaptic server.. i made the change to OSCC but its not be.. still download from main server?
<kennyyu> hmw: it's odd... only /var/log/samba/log.nmbd was being appended with some text when i start the service...
<sipior> strk: no, should be group mail.
<SGaboR> hy
<kennyyu> hmw: other files simply doesn't change at all
<hmw> kennyyu - thats not too strange, i think. nmbd does some name resolution thing (i think it's netbios over ip, but i am not 100% sure)
<strk> sipior: yes, I figured that, just asking if it's a known bug as I'm pretty sure I didn't change that group myself
<hmw> kennyyu - the other logs dont change?? hmm... let me check, be back in some minutes.
<sipior> strk: not a bug known to me, and not one that has cropped on my system, so... :-)
<kennyyu> hmw: ya, that's really was i was meaning... thanks.
<kennyyu> :)
<lifestream> In xorg, it says "configured mouse". Well, WHERE is it configured?? :-P
<hmw> kennyyu - uhm... i got some "broken packages"... will take a little longer.
<differentreality> hi :) could someone tell me how I can extract audio from an .flv or .mp4 file ? I want to get the songs from youtube in .mp3 format.  I have found in forums ways with ffmpeg but the filetype created is NOT audio mp3 and as a result my mobile phone cannot play it (it does play normally all other mp3s I got) thanks
<kennyyu> hmw:  no problem :)
<kennyyu> ;) thanks anyway
<moke23> hello
<profanephobia> after installing xbindkeys i can no longer use ctrl+f to find things in nautilus, instead it would open xterm, i checked for any bindings for ctrl+f there was none i also removed xterm and restarted, still no luck
<josesito> differentreality: kcoolonline.com
<moke23> is there any body
<n8tuserf> differentreality-> umm thats not really ubuntu support is it?
<josesito> hello all, I'm having a problem: everytime gnome starts gnome-do and xbindkeys won't work properly (it seems they won't read their config). Starting them from the console however, works quite well. Someone knows who can i fix that?
<lifestream> differentreality,  soundconverter? ive done it before
<josesito> moke23: yup
<sipior> moke23: that's very philosophical!
<moke23> come on
<differentreality> n8tuserf,  well...  I am using ubuntu 8.10, I think it kind of is.. anyway where do you think I should ask ?
<JackWinter> what is the best way of installing a 2.6.28 kernel on 8.10.  compile it yourself, or are there backports somewhere ?
<moke23> where are you from?
<moke23> kennyyu
<n8tuserf> differentreality-> i dont know, but perhaps mythtv channel or multimedia channel if there are any..
<kennyyu> moke23: oh?
<OsamaK> Hello, Could someone please help me recording videos using my laptop-included webcam?
<lifestream> Hmmmm why does installing gsreameamer-ffmeg  conflicts with gstreamer-lame ?? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > JackWinter
<ubottu> JackWinter, please see my private message
<lifestream> In xorg, it says "configured mouse". That's very nice, but where the bunny is it configured?? :-P
<erUSUL> lifestream: both provide a mp3 encoder filter ?
<kennyyu> moke23: you mean my geographic location? i'm in Hong Kong
<erUSUL> lifestream: for gstreamer that's it
<huyongbao> Hello, I have one problem, How to config exim4 for Ubuntu8.04 ? Who could tell me
<lifestream> erUSUL, oh so its okay if I install the ffmeg one, I see. i thought I'd lose mp3 support if I uninstalled lame. Thanks :)
<n8tuserf> lifestream-> you are reading the label, you can label that "my own mouse with no tail"
<josesito> hello all, I'm having a problem: everytime gnome starts gnome-do and xbindkeys won't work properly (it seems they won't read their config). Starting them from the console however, works quite well. Someone knows who can i fix that?
<lifestream> n8tuserf,  *tilts head* Sorry, what? ^_^;;;;
<Slart> is the gnome mouse properties the only settings I can change for the mouse in ubuntu? or are the advanced mouse properties hidden somewhere? can you use a different mouse driver?
<moke23> 你好
<n8tuserf> lifestream-> you asked "configured mouse" and see my response
<Sambabasse> Bonjour, j'ai un problème. Hier soir, alros que j'avais enlevé ma batterie, j'ai eu une panne de secteur, donc mon ordi s'est éteint violemment. Et quand je l'ai ralumé, j'ai perdu totues mes configurations (mes marques pages, mon lanceur de bords, mes barres personnelles sous openoffice, mes comptes pidgin). y a surement d'autres choses que je n'ai aps identifier encore. Comment retrouver mon linux d'avant l'accident ?
<moke23> 我这边网速实在太慢
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<turkjeus> Hi guys, I have an electricity problem and my computer turn off. Now when I try to boot grub give error 17 and don't show me the menu list
<turkjeus> may someone help me with that
<Jack_Sparrow> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Slart> !cn | moke23
<ubottu> moke23: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kennyyu> ubuntulog: moke23 is talking in chinese ;)
<lifestream> n8tuserf, Not reading a label... ^^;;  hmm.... it's on xorg.conf
<moke23> here can't speak chinese?
<moke23> who can tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> turkjeus was this an install from inside windows based wubi install of ubuntu?
<hmw> i cant "sudo apt-get install samba": "samba-common (=2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3) but 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 is to be installed"
<Slart> moke23: correct, this channel is english only
<lifestream> moke23, yes, here:    #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hmw> what does that mean?
<n8tuserf> lifestream-> its the label  "Configured mouse"  and can be renamed to anything..   Identifier  ...
<moke23> i am sorry
<Slart> moke23: /join #ubuntu-cn for chinese chat
<Jack_Sparrow> moke23 /join #ubuntu-cn
<Andry_WorkZ> can I enable anti-aliasing with Intel Graphic card?
<moke23> how can i go there?
<kennyyu> haha, but it seemed to me that #ubuntu-hk and #ubuntu-cn didn't have ppl there..
<Jack_Sparrow> moke23 type "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<josesito> moke23: type that: /join #ubuntu-cn
<lifestream> n8tuserf, Oh. Hehe ^^ I was wondering, because my mouse media buttons used to work, but it was not configured in xorg, so I was wondering where it was configured
<Dr_willis> Andry_WorkZ,  it was enabled here by default here on my intel based systems.  theres the fonts dialog/settings to tweak the thing some.
<tempuser> Hello! I downloaded almost 400 MB of xubuntu iso file, but then Firefox 2 freezed. The *.iso.part file is still there. Do I have to start downloading from begining?
<smokeytheman> hello, i get this error http://pastebin.com/m359f1cb8
<kennyyu> moke23: you'd have to expect everyone can only read english here as this is a channel for worldwide ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeytheman We need a description as well as your link
<Dr_willis> tempuser,  its suipposed to resume - but i would double check the md5 of the iso file befor burning it
<kennyyu> hmw: ;) the problem is getting complex ?
<hmw> kennyyu - looks like.
<smokeytheman> when i try to apt-get install i get an error in dpkg
<josesito> tempuser: maybe use wget?
<hmw> Anyone else having "broken dependencies" when installing samba?
<turkjeus> Jack_Sparrow, no I only have ubuntu running on that computer
<Dimitar> Hi, can you help me updating ubuntu from 7.04 to 8.10 ?
<Dr_willis> tempuser,  i tend to use 'wget' like josesito  suggests
<hmw> kennyyu - my ubuntu is freshly installed. i shouldnt have deleted my fedora :(
<kennyyu> hmw: i've got the problem in installing some other packages else
<Andry_WorkZ> Dr_willis: im referring while using compiz, like the edges of the cube
<Slart> !upgrade | Dimitar
<ubottu> Dimitar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kennyyu> ha
<Jack_Sparrow> turkjeus Just wanted to make sure it was a real install we were working with
<n8tuserf> Dimitar-> are you sure you want to update/upgrade? a fresh install of 8.10 would be easier..
<kennyyu> hmw: what a pity
<Dr_willis> Andry_WorkZ,  check the compiz 'ccsm' tool it has a bazillion options. :)
<turkjeus> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<moke23> ha
<Andry_WorkZ> ok
<moke23> i am back
<Slart> Dimitar: check that link, see if that works... also consider reinstalling.. I can't remember if it was 7.04 that was a bit troublesome to update
<turkjeus> Jack_Sparrow, The system was running fine
<Dr_willis> hwm   when in doubt 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try to reinstall the package again
<differentreality> soundconverter by the way works peeeeeeeeeeerfectly :)) thanks a lot!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimitar Fresh install would be worth the time
<moke23> how can i connect my phone to my pc with Ubuntu
<turkjeus> Jack_Sparrow, do you know a solution for this, I had been looking at google but can't find something usefull
<Jack_Sparrow> turkjeus what was the grub error
<tom17bombadil> When I receive mails via (evolution) witch inlude links to pdf-files, I see only the option to save them to disc. How can I open them directly?
<moke23> i want to exchange my email
<turkjeus> Jack_Sparrow, Error 17
<moke23> is there any software?
<Dimitar> I can't install a fresh copy because I recieve a error with busybox... any help with that?
<blufade> how do i disable UTF-8  ?
<lifestream> Does anybody here have a Logitech MediaPlay mouse?
<lifestream> !busybox | Dimitar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<jimcooncat> Your opinion please: apt-cacher, apt-cacher-ng, or something else?
<lifestream> oops sorry
<emm> test
<n8tuserf> Dimitar-> if you have a livecd of the newer 8.10 you can install that freshly
<kennyyu> moke23: had better google it perhaps? i didn't have tried it either ;)
<smokeytheman> is there a way i can replace dpkg or something, reinstall it
<Dimitar> Like I told, I recieve a busybox error
<Dimitar> I don't recieve that kind of error with 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> turkjeus I am kinda busy but pastebin your fstab, the output from sudo fdisk -l and your grub/menu.lst
<smokeytheman> or edit dpkg
<n8tuserf> Dimitar-> even in the livecd? you get a busybox prompt?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<erUSUL> smokeytheman: and you want to do that becouse...?
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dimitar> I got that error with 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10
<Dimitar> yes in the live cd, it won't start
<Dr_willis> lifestream,  i recall the gentoo-wiki pages often had some good detailed docs/config info on unusual mice and tweaking them ;) helped me with my 815mx
<kennyyu> hmw: if you're not free, i can try to google it for a more while to see if i can find my answer... ;)
<n8tuserf> smokeytheman-> i have not tried before, but try sudo apt-get reinstall dpkg
<Computer> When I installed Ubuntu on my laptop and it recognized my Wireless card, asked me if I wanted to use non-free drivers, and installed them... Why did it ask me to reboot, instead of just restarting the network services?
<blufade> how do i disable UTF-8 ?
<lifestream> Dr_willis, I know... it's just I've been trying since *JULY* LOL. the things I find do not work. Archwiki, ubuntuwiki, debian wiki.. ugggh nothing works xD But I *know* that my mouse works, It has before, in Ubuntu
<smokeytheman> erUSUL: i get an error on the first line of dpkg
<n8tuserf> Dimitar-> that tells me your livecd burn is no good..
<n8tuserf> !who | Dimitar
<ubottu> Dimitar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> smokeytheman: the exact error would help diagnose the problem...
<erUSUL> !details | smokeytheman
<ubottu> smokeytheman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_willis> lifestream,  arch  wiki pages also seem very good from what  read of them. :) but i dont have suich a mouse.. so no idea on  how to tweak them
<hmw> kennyyu - good idea, i'll let you know, when i make progress
<smokeytheman> n8tuserf: have you tried reinstall before? :p
<kennyyu> hmw: :)
<Dimitar> n8tuserf: Well, it was the official cd from ubuntu I recieved
<smokeytheman> http://pastebin.com/m359f1cb8
<n8tuserf> smokeytheman-> i told you i have not reinstalled a dpkg  package
<n8tuserf> Dimitar-> still, it could have been a bad burn, they didnt have qA working that time :P
<erUSUL> n8tuserf: smokeytheman apt uses dpkg to install if dpkg is broken apt does not work....
<blufade> how can i disable UTF-8 ?
<Viper62> Hello - would anyone know the best process for installing vmware server
<n8tuserf> erUSUL-> thats what i figured.. dpkg is the baseline command
<erUSUL> !vmware | Viper62
<ubottu> Viper62: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Joker_-_> Trying to setup a NO-MACHINE but it get stuck at "setting up the environment"
<ZeroA4> blufade, why disable utf-8 ?
<panko> how do i redirect bash stdout to gnome clipboard? thx
<erUSUL> panko: i use xclip to redirect to Xserver clipboard (middle click to paste)
<Dr_willis> panko,  i recall some console-cli-clipboard tool when i was browing the package manager the other day.. i forget its name.
<blufade> ﻿ZeroA4, installed a program that gives me an error reporting that its incomapatible with UTF-8 and i need to disable it
<Dr_willis> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.08-8 (intrepid), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_willis> !info xsel
<ubottu> xsel (source: xsel): command-line tool to access X clipboard and selection buffers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ZeroA4> blufade, what program ?
<blufade> pro engineer
<smokeytheman> so is there any solution when dpkg is broken?
<SlashLife> Morning. :)
<SlashLife> How would I go to install packages from CLI on ubuntu?
<smokeytheman> can i install using .deb packages?
<Viper62> are !QEmu and !VitualBox comparable to vmware - was looking at the vmware as we are implementing that at our office
<ZeroA4> blufade, does it helps ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-990227.html
<Dr_willis> SlashLife,  sudo apt-get install whatever
<Dr_willis> !apt-get | SlashLife
<ubottu> SlashLife: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SlashLife> apt suffices, thanks. ;)
<loki0347> Would anyone be willing to help with totem real quick?
<Joker_-_> Viper62: virtual box is quite the same as vmware altho it doesnt support 64bits
<erUSUL> smokeytheman: coulb be but you failde to give as the exact error message you are getting
<smokeytheman> the error message is located in the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m359f1cb8
<erUSUL> smokeytheman: i ask again what is the "exact" error msg use pastebin
<Joker_-_> Viper62: I personally use vmware as virtual box was giving me errors but I used vbox for a few years
<blufade> ﻿ZeroA4, tried te instructions in this page, http://humdi.net/tips/how-to-disable-utf-8-in-console ,  sadly didn't workout
<NeoDragon> I am upgrading from a 160GB HD to a 500GB HD, is it possible to simply rsync my hardy /root partition from one HD to the other and have it still be able to boot from the new HD?
<smokeytheman> i pasted it earlier but i forgot to highlight your name
<ZeroA4> blufade, did you start the programa from the same terminal ?
<loki0347> To anyone, Totem seems to be maximized and full screen at the same time check it out (http://php.uat.edu/~nicbernh/totem.png) Any ideas how to fix this?
<smokeytheman> erUSL: http://pastebin.com/m359f1cb8
<blufade> ya
<blufade> ﻿ZeroA4, yes
<erUSUL> smokeytheman: try « sudo cp -i /var/lib/dpkg/available-old  /var/lib/dpkg/available  »
<ZeroA4> blufade, sorry then... i out of ideias
<blufade> but isn't is supposed to a general thing  like changing language settings and stuff ?
<blufade> ﻿ZeroA4UTF-8 is related to language setting , isn't it ?﻿﻿
<linnuxxy> should i install the 64bit version of ubuntu for my core 2 duo laptop?
<smokeytheman> erUSL: you fixed it, thanks
<erUSUL> linnuxxy: yep
<simplexio> Linuturk: if you have 4G ram
<erUSUL> smokeytheman: no problem
<_VIM_> does anyone know which vmware server version did *NOT* have the web intereface? I the new one to be very hard to use, the old one was easier
<simplexio> linnuxxy: .. if you have 4G ram maybe if more then yes
<_VIM_> find*
<blufade> ﻿ZeroA4, how do i get root access other than through terminal ? maybe login via root account ?
<linnuxxy> will the 64 bit give more performance?
<Linuturk> bah
<NeoDragon> I am upgrading from a 160GB HD to a 500GB HD, is it possible to simply rsync my hardy /root partition from one HD to the other and have it still be able to boot from the new HD?
<simplexio> linnuxxy: not that much
<_VIM_> NeoDragon: Clonezilla maybe... ?
<cwillu> NeoDragon, almost
<_VIM_> or Fog
<cwillu> NeoBlaster, rsync, and then chroot to that drive, and run grub-install on the partition
<madagascar27> hi I need MAJOR help i am in the alt installer in ubuntu and am trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu, I partitioned 50gb and want to put ubuntu on that space, but now during the installation, it says I need a swap space how do I create one during the installer???
<_VIM_> haven't tried fog yet though, so you're on your own with that one...
<bangalibabu> hello everyone
<cwillu> madagascar27, leave a gb of the 50gb for the swap partition then
<madagascar27> cwillu: how
<simplexio> linnuxxy: before fact was that 64bit was annoying. nowdays 64bit is better but i dont know is it worth ot if you dont have 4G+ RAM
<jbuncher> madagascar27:  just shrink your 50gb so you can have a gig or so of swap space
<erUSUL> NeoDragon: if you then set up grub it should... (nmake sure you instruct rsync to skip "volatile" dirs like /dev/ /proc /sys...)
<madagascar27> how
<_VIM_> does anyone know which vmware server version did *NOT* have the web intereface? I find the new one to be very hard to use, the old one was easier
<jbuncher> _VIM_:  what's the version of the "new" one you're using?
<linnuxxy> simplexio: i have 2.5 GB... but i do alot of image processing
<cwillu> madagascar27, any reason you can't use the desktop cd?  it has a point and click partitioner for this
<arvind_khadri> madagascar27, you can resize the 50 gb partition...
<NeoDragon> Thanks all that at least gives me some place to start.
<cwillu> madagascar27, I know you can do it from the alt cd, but I don't know the exact instructions off-hand
<linnuxxy> large maps and things like that
<tuxflavrdwafls> hi! I am trying to get the Realtek ALC268 sound card to work.  all the levels appear to be up, and nothing is muted.  I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878608 and seems to be helpful but this link deadends http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High%20Definition%20Audio%20Codecs.  any ideas?
<cwillu> linnuxxy, there's a performance win, yes
<madagascar27> okay I am in the installer for ubuntu right now it says partionin diska i have a pri/log 53.5 GB free space how can I make it have swap
<_VIM_> jbuncher: it was 2.* i believe, it's been a few months since I last used it... Ran back to Vbox and never looked back, but lately having issues with vbox + Guest Tools , so I'm thinking bout trying Vmware again :/
<NeoDragon> Thanks.
<erUSUL> NeoDragon: may be easier using partimage from a livecd (but i've done what you describe 2-3 times using tar and worked)
<cwillu> linnuxxy, not huge (depending on the workload), but its there
<erUSUL> NeoDragon: allways from a livecd
<jbuncher> _VIM_, you can always go back to vmware server 1.0.8, I use that without any sort of web interface
<NeoDragon> I'll do that thanks.
<_VIM_> jbuncher: is that for Ubuntu 8.04?
<groundup> I am running ubuntu 10.08 and the speakers work but the front headphone jack does not. I am on a Gateway laptop. It worked in Hardy. Nothing is muted. Any suggestions?
<simplexio> linnuxxy: answer is maybe.. image processing is one of those few areas where 64bit helps
<loki0347> madagascar do you still need help?
<cwillu> madagascar27, delete the partition, and make two partitions in the freed space.  Make one of them the 52.5 or whatever, and the other 1gb, and set the partition type of the 1gb to swap
<jbuncher> madagascar27:  you need to split it into two partitions, one big one for you install, and one that's a few gigs for your swap
<linnuxxy> thank you guys... it was very helpful
<madagascar27> okay
<jbuncher> _VIM_:  I don't know if it's in the repositories, I just started using the one dl'd from their site.  The ones in the repos were never up to date with the kernel modules, it became a big pain.
<silentcrew> hello
<loki0347> what's up silentcrew/
<simplexio> linnuxxy: easiest way is install 64bit ans test it. if everything works then continue use it.
<cwillu> jbuncher, kernel modules are handled by dkms now, which makes them far easier to deal with
<_VIM_> jbuncher: i was under the impression Vmware wasnt in the repos anyways , but i'll check into 1.0.8 thanks :)
<groundup> It also doesn't help that my internet connection is terrible because I am in a 3rd world country.
<linnuxxy> simplexio... there is only amd64 version of ubuntu
<linnuxxy> !!!
<loki0347> @linnuxxy it'll work on 64bit intel
<regeya> groundup, although I live in the united states, where I live has terrible internet access so I sympathize :-)
<SlashLife> Argh! @ http://packages.debian.org/stable/web/php4-gd
<simplexio> linnuxxy: amd64 is 64bit for all x86 processors.. its because amd was first
<groundup> Yeah, I am from NJ but I am not home.
<cwillu> linnuxxy, that's just distinguishing from a really old intel 64bit standard that nobody uses any more
<linnuxxy> hmmm... i see... thanks again
<cwillu> simplexio, uh, no, but theirs was the standard that caught on :p
<loki0347> @cwillu CISC caught on too, it doesn't make it right.
<jbuncher> _VIM_:  They had it in there for a while (feisty and a bit of gutsy I think, might have been in the "partner" or whatever repo).
<simplexio> cwillu: far as i know it was first 32bit/64bit x86 processor
<Sarkie> is there an xorg config util anywhere?
<loki0347> @sarkie graphical or do you just want to reconfigure xorg?
<erUSUL> Sarkie: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<loki0347> @erUSUL what does the -phigh do?
<cwillu> loki0347, sets the level of question you want to be bothered with
<erUSUL> loki0347: make it automagical ;P i does not ask anything trys to guess
<cwillu> loki0347, -plow on most packages will harass you with various inane questions, -phigh only checks the most critical questions and uses the defaults for everything else
<cwillu> loki0347, for xserver-xorg, -phigh is appropriate for the majority of cases
<loki0347> cwillu, ahh, I've seen it before. seen it before never looked at the man for the flag.
<lifestream> Hey.... putting "evdev" as the mouse driver in xorg, makes my mouse not work at all. :-/   But the "mouse" driver does not make my media buttons work. What to do? :P
<cwillu> loki0347, a dpkg-reconfigure -a -plow will have you answering questions for hours, literally
<loki0347> cwillu, I'm tempted to try it now just to see how inane they are.
<cwillu> loki0347, do it in a vm
<profanephobia> whats that application called that pops up in nautilus when you press ctrl+f?
<cwillu> loki0347, it's a good learning experience though
<SlashLife> simplexio: Intel was first ... but AMDs 64 bit technilogy is compatible to i386
<loki0347> cwillu, Current project is LFS
<cwillu> loki0347, not in the bad sense, you'll gain an appreciation for how much stuff it can do
<cwillu> lfs?
<cwillu> lvm?
<loki0347> cwillu, linux from scratch
<Sarkie> I just want a gui config app, if not its fine :)
<simplexio> SlashLife: that what i said
<loki0347> @sarkie, when you config xorg it's usually command line. I don't know of any graphical versions.
<cwillu> Sarkie, the ideal is that everything should be getting autoconfigured properly
<Sarkie> np, its working now! :)
<cwillu> Sarkie, there's supposed to be a more intricate graphical config utility coming for jaunty or jaunty+1, but most people never need that level of control
<loki0347> cwillu, I've learned the beauty of vm's to play around with linux. I'm a terrible kernel killer.
<erUSUL> SlashLife: AMD designed x86_64 ansd was the first to sen 64 x86_64 cpus. it deserves the credit of the architecture being named amd64
<SlashLife> erUSUL: I never contradicted that.
<cwillu> loki0347, kde has had a graphical xorg configurator for a while now
<loki0347> cwillu, linux from scratch you literally compile all of linux from source starting with the kernel and building your own distro from the ground up.
<erUSUL> cwillu: well hardy's displayconfig-gtk was very usefull it was zapped on intrepid becouse randr and newer xorg is "automatic" unfortunetly it fails for many people
<loki0347> cwillu, I use gnome. kde seems heavy to me.=
<cwillu> loki0347, I know what it is, I just didn't recognize the acronym
<loki0347> cwillu, ahh sorry.
<erUSUL> SlashLife: sorry the missunderstanding 17:44 < SlashLife> simplexio: Intel was first ...
<cwillu> loki0347, just saying, now you know of one :p
<SlashLife> erUSUL: Yet, IA64 has been around for quite some time.
<Enjoy\Out> salve c'è qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<AdamDH> hi all, just put  ubuntu on a dell optiplex 740 desktop, seems the hdd is constantly clciking, sounds like the heads parking, tried using hdpram to stop power saving but does not work? rather annoying, any other ideas what would cause constant disk activity?nothing comes up in dmesg
<erUSUL> !it | Enjoy\Out
<ubottu> Enjoy\Out: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<SlashLife> Why did I write techn_i_logy btw?
<loki0347> adamDH, drive failure?
<SlashLife> Doesn't matter now, tho ... where do I get php4-gd from? *thinks*
<AdamDH> brand new disk brand new system
<loki0347> php4-gd?
<hmw> AdamDH - looks like your drive is going to die. backup immediately and buy a new drive.
<tuxflavrdwafls> Does anyone know where or how to get the driver for a HDA Intel sound card with a Realtek ALC268 chip?  I found this, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...Audio%20Codecs , but the link for linux is unavailable.
<AdamDH> its a brand new 750 gig disk!
<cwillu> AdamDH, how often?
<loki0347> hmw, that's what I thought.
<AdamDH> allmost every minuet
<lifestream> Anyone know the name of the package I need to install to get the evdev driver?
<cwillu> AdamDH, only once a minute or so?
<erUSUL> AdamDH: if its new you can return it and ask for a new one...
<AdamDH> yup when the system is idle not doing anything
<cwillu> AdamDH, tracker maybe?
<mefisto__> !intelhda | tuxflavrdwafls
<ubottu> tuxflavrdwafls: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<AdamDH> tried the disk in a second ubuntu system no issues no clicking just in this dell desktop
<hmw> AdamDH - in my 25 yrs expirience, i never had a HD with this symptom, that was NOT dieing
<danbhfive_jaunty> lifestream: its an xserver package.  You can look it up at packages.ubuntu.com if you can't find it with tab completion
<loki0347> Adamdh, if you used it in a different system doesn't that mean it's the mobo pulsing the drive for some reason?
<AdamDH> I was planning to change out the disk but its suspect that its just that desktop fresh install thats causing it
<hmw> AdamDH - thats really interesting.
<cwillu> adamb_, one sec
<cwillu> AdamDH, ^^^
<AdamDH> I tried using hdpram to set power saving etc
<lifestream> danbhfive_jaunty, Found it, sweet, thanks !
<hmw> AdamDH - can you use another PC for testing the same OS with the same HD?
<cwillu> AdamDH, install smartmontools, and then run smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<AdamDH> all my systems are gentoo or intrepid, tried the hdd in two other desktops no issue, as that was my orginal guess, but for some reason it seems to just be these dell systems
<cwillu> AdamDH, after 30 seconds or so, pastebin the output of smartctl --all /dev/sda
<cwillu> AdamDH, substituting /dev/sda for the actual device name if applicable
<cwillu> AdamDH, did you get all that?
<AdamDH> yup just installing the package now and then will run smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<cwillu> k
<AdamDH> running that command it says please wait a min, then returned me back to the command prompt, never used smartmontools before
<cwillu> AdamDH, yep
<cwillu> AdamDH, in another few seconds, run the next line I gave you
<cwillu> and pastebin the results
<cwillu> AdamDH, we just told the drive itself to run a short selfcheck (which can be done concurrently with other access), and now we have to poll for its completion (although a short test should only take 30 seconds or so anyway)
<AdamDH> there is the results http://www.pastebin.ca/1341173
<cwillu> thanks
<cwillu> AdamDH, okay, run the --all one one more time, the test wasn't quite done yet :p
<cwillu> and repaste
<cwillu> AdamDH, that drive has overheated before
<AdamDH> http://www.pastebin.ca/1341176
<AdamDH> where has it said that in the results I am trying to interpertiate it
<cwillu> AdamDH, weird, it's still 90% done
<cwillu> AdamDH, line 62 of the last pastebin
<cwillu> AdamDH, value/worst/threshold, numbers below the threshold indicate a problem or a previous problem
<oscar> hello?
<cwillu> AdamDH, sorry, smartctl --all /dev/sda one more time, and pastebin, hopefully for the last time :p
<AdamDH> says the disk has 7758 hours usage weird
<cwillu> AdamDH, if I'm reading it right, the temperature got up to 71c at some point
<AdamDH> yup just re ran it again will give it another go
<jbuncher> cwillu:  How are you supposed to interpret value/worst/threshold?  Are higher numbers worse?
<cwillu> AdamDH, 92 hours.  the raw value doesn't necesarily mean the obvious thing
<need_help23> i still get freezes in 3d applications... who can help me?
<cwillu> jbuncher, depends on the field, although you can presume if the worst is less than the value, then lower is worse
<AdamDH> its possible this was a new disk I used to transfer data from a hdd failure in a server so the temp could have gotten high lots of rack gear about when I did that
<tedb> Hi all -- I work at a midsize ISP and am thinking about how I can host an Ubuntu repo mirror for our customers.  Has anyone done that?
<tedb> Hi all -- I work at a midsize ISP and am thinking about how I can host an Ubuntu repo mirror for our customers.  Has anyone done that?
<jbuncher> cwillu:  so what about his Raw_Read_Error_Rate ?  Is that worse than it should be?
<cwillu> jbuncher, AdamDH, the values are defined by the manufacturer, the only real standard is that the drive signals failure
<cwillu> jbuncher, the threshold is a hint to that
<jbuncher> cwillu:  just seems odd that the rate for errors has a low threshold, and a "worst" lower than the "value"
<n8tuserf> tedb-> thats very nice of you, i dont know how to do it though, but i thank you anyways for hosting a repo
<cwillu> jbuncher, it's not unusual to have some read errors, there's error correction and the like to make the remapping transpareent
<tedb> thanks n8tuserf!
<n8tuserf> tedb-> maybe try  #ubuntu-motu
<AdamDH> seems to only get to 90%?
<cwillu> jbuncher, man smartctl should give some insight to the madness :p
<AdamDH> tedb> ask in ubuntu-motu
<need_help23> i have graphics performance problems... plz help
<tedb> thanks adam and n8r!
<jbuncher> cwillu:  I'm just thinking that it's odd that the "error rate" has a "worst" that's lower than the "value".  You'd think that hte worst "error rate" would be the largest number (more errors/second or something)
<odder> hm. Anybody know how to make that: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-June/038348.html ?
<AdamDH> its only getting to 90%
<AdamDH> ran it a fair few times now
<AdamDH> going to wait a bit longer
<cwillu> jbuncher, it's not an absolute number, it's normalized to be between 0 and 100, and it doesn't necessarily mean that a higher number == more errors
<cwillu> AdamDH, you aren't rerunning -t short are you?
<AdamDH> but still looking at that it does not explaon why my disk is constantly been accessed
<AdamDH> yup
<jbuncher> cwillu:  well that's just absurd then :P
<cwillu> AdamDH, you are?
<AdamDH> adamhorden@adam-desktop:~$ sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<AdamDH>  4  Short offline       Self-test routine in progress 90%      7758
<cwillu> jbuncher, man smartctl, read the sections that talk about thresholds
<odder> does anybody know how to make nautilus display icons only (without text/name/label/whatever) on your desktop?
<cwillu> AdamDH, stop running that command
<cwillu> AdamDH, run sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda
<need_help23> someone help me please... i got graphics performance problems
<cwillu> AdamDH, run smartctl --all /dev/sda as many times as you want :p
<AdamDH> right re running that sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda gives the same output as I pasted before
<cwillu> okay, that's odd, but interesting
<hmw> cwillu AdamDH - might there be a problem in the controllers?
<AdamDH> top shows the load is very low so I would expect the disk to do nothing
<cwillu> AdamDH, give it ten minutes and check it one more time, might not be giving it enough time
<joborociroboroqu> ddf
<cwillu> hmw, I think I just didn't give it enough time so far
<AdamDH> allmost sure it sounds like head parking tome now
<AdamDH> *to me
<blix_> Does anyone know why I can't get my Ubuntu resolution more than 800x600|?
<blix_> I'm using Sun Virtual box as my host
<hmw> cwillu - pls include my name in your next messages, i want to follow this
<cwillu> k
<AdamDH> with hdpram you can set the power saving, would that cause it? if its set to aggresavley
<Dr_willis> AdamDH,  yes - it can cause it.
<Dr_willis> AdamDH,  there was a big  'thing' about that issue a release or to ago - of ubuntu. :) some bugs in hard drives and bios's and  oepration systems can cause 'issues'
<BleSS> hi! does anybody knows any good email provider (not free providers)?
<cwillu> but only if there was activity on the drive since the last park (i.e, something gets written to the drive, then gets flushed out 5 seconds later, and then 15 seconds later the head gets parked, and then 15 seconds later, something _else_ gets written to the drive)
<ktebit> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 with Fluxbox.  Is there a docking application for suspend/hibernate for my laptop?  Running sudo pm-suspend in terminal is pain.
<cwillu> ktebit, gnome-power-manager should run without dragging a whole lot in, although I can't guarentee that :p
<cwillu> AdamDH, wanna give me another pastebin?  (apt-get install pastebinit might be useful to you) (hmw)
<AdamDH> if I run sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda I get HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error that does not seem right
<cwillu> AdamDH, (hmw) just implies that that value isn't in the supported range of the drive
<jordan_> hello, may i ask a question?
<AdamDH> still 90%?
<cwillu> AdamDH, give me the pastebin anyway, I want to compare numbers
<cwillu> a new pastebin that is
<cwillu> (hmw) ^^^
<cwillu> (you asked to be highlighted :p)
<need_help23> is ActionParsnip1 somewhere?
<cwillu> AdamDH, (hmw) there's been 3000 seek errors between two of those previous pastebins :(
<jordan_> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed and i installed it at the default partition size(dualled with WinXP) is there a way i can make ubuntu bigger
<AdamDH> http://www.pastebin.ca/1341187
<hmw> cwillu AdamDH - doesnt that indicate a problem with the servos in the drive?
<cwillu> hmw ( AdamDH ), yes, I think it might
<madagascar27> i need help I installed ubuntu 8.10 using the alt installer everything went well until I loaded up ubuntu off grub it goes and makes the sound but then the screen turns black what do i do???
<cwillu> hmw, new drive you said?  most of the drive failures you'd see in the first 2-3 years are actually in the first several hundred hours of use
<cwillu> AdamDH, ^^^
<need_help23> my system crashes when i enter 3D applications ... what shall i do ?
<n8tuserf> madagascar27-> try to add  vga=971  on the grub to see if it makes a diff
<hmw> cwillu - i think AdamDH said, the drive was quite new
<madagascar27> n8tuserf: what
<cwillu> AdamDH, I think you have a warranty claim/rma
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu unless it is seagate baracuda 7200, they are going out like crazy
<hmw> cwillu AdamDH - the warranty claim would be my guess, too.
<ifroog> Hi, Im new to gnome. have a couple of questions.
<AdamDH> I will send the disk back then
<n8tuserf> madagascar27-> at boot press esc and try to add  vga=971  on the grub to see if it makes a diff
<ifroog> How do i see the user list in xchat?
<AdamDH> I got it to get data off a server drive transfer it to a new array then the drive was surplus so will get it sent back
<need_help23> is there someone who would help me?!
<slashzul> is there a ubuntu package to record video from youtube and such?
<hmw> cwillu AdamDH - only strange thing is, that the problems dont seem to occur in another pc / other os... thats really weird
<cwillu> need_help23, nvidia?
<jordan_> slash
<jordan_> use vixy.net
<jeeves> what programs do I need to install for Hugin?  I'm not getting the auto point generation
<need_help23> cwillu: ati
<AdamDH> I have to admit it was a couple a days ago when I did the test
<jordan_> or u can install downloadhelper if u use FF 3 as an addon
<cwillu> hmw, I'd bet the read errors would still be showing up in smartctl
<cwillu> need_help23, sorry, don't know much about ati
<Dr_willis> ifroog,  it may be 'resized' all the way to the right.. move the mouise to the right side and see it turns into  the resize arrows    <---> thing
<madagascar27> n8tuserf: i see the grub screen I can choose ubuntu or vista where can I type it
<AdamDH> thanks for all the help
<Jack_Sparrow> slashzul there is  the youtube-dl script in the repos
<Dr_willis> ifroog,  and theres a menu item to show/hide it.
<need_help23> cwillu: maybe u have some general tips?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find youtube
<ubottu> Found: libwebservice-youtube-perl, youtube-dl
<Sarkie> hi guys, I'm currently using this xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d7cbcc2d9 with it actually working without a monitor cable plugged in. It started working with "vesa" driver, is it possible to improve the resolution?
<cwillu> need_help23, does glxgears crash as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<n8tuserf> madagascar27-> select ubuntu, but you also have to press esc  i think once more to get the long kernel ...prompt
<ifroog> Dr_willis: Yes, i do understand what you mean. I used to have it on the right when i was in kde3 with xchat installed.
<need_help23> cwillu: sry... what? (i just installed ubuntu, so i'm noob)
<cwillu> need_help23, if I had to guess, I'd think that you installed a driver from ati's website rather than through the repository, or something odd got mucked up in that vein
<cwillu> need_help23, open a terminal and type glxgears
<ifroog> Dr_willis: And there is no such option to show hide user list.
<Dr_willis> ifroog,  ive seen where some times the settings get messed up. and its 'resized' all the way to the right where you just dont see it..  not sure what causes it
<AdamDH> I am having no luck with drives lost about 4 in 2 weeks!
<tuxflavrdwafls> is there a way to "upgrade" to opengeu 8.04 from ubuntu 8.04?
<cwillu> jordan_, refrain from pm'ing people without asking them in-channel first
<slashzul> thanks! youtube.dl and vixy.net work with both movies.yahoo and youtube!
<cwillu> jordan_, I've gone days before noticing that somebody pm
<Dr_willis> ifroog,  view -> user list   (Ctrl-F7)  it says here.. in xchat.. Not xchat-gnome
<cwillu> ...pm'd me
<need_help23> cwillu: glxgears doesn't crash
<ifroog> when i do help about it says, xchat-gnome v0.24
<jordan_> cwillu pm?
<ifroog> Dr_willis:
<ifroog> ^
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cwillu> jordan_, you messaged me a question.  Don't do that :p
<Dr_willis> ifroog,  that may be the issue then.. eeryone seems to HATE xchat-gnome.
<cwillu> xchat-gnome isn't a great conversion of xchat.  Xchat itself already fits in quite nicely :p
<jordan_> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed and i installed it at the default partition size(dualled with WinXP) is there a way i can make ubuntu bigger?
<ifroog> Argg, ok ! yeah.. Let me get the orginal one and be right back. tx for solving my first issue. brb
<ifroog> Dr_willis:
<ktebit> I guess the quick question I had is: I see /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSA.modprobe.conf has my card listed with "blacklist" preceding it.  What is this blacklisting?
<jordan_> youre a communist
<cwillu> jordan_, I _think_ you can boot off the livecd and resize via the partition editor (system | administration | partition editor)
<jordan_> and we're back in the 60's
<ktebit> anyone?
<n8tuserf> jordan_-> stop that please
<regeya> !offtopic > jordan_
<ktebit> I see /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSA.modprobe.conf has my card listed with "blacklist" preceding it.  What is this blacklisting?
<lifestream> Hey for xmodmap I have pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 7 6 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 (But I only know what 1 2 3 do. How do I know which numbers I would use for the rest, and where? (man xmodmap is not very informative)
<prodigel> hi all. HOw can I format a mmc memory card? I've seen the device created is named mmcblk0, fdisk knows it but mkdosfs doesn't accept it
<cwillu> need_help23, what does crash, and does it crash immediately?
<hmw> ktebit - afair blacklisting goes with udev and is used to exclude some modules from autoloading. needed in certain cases, where additional configuration is needed before udev activates stuff.
<need_help231> cwillu: well... it does crash >.<
<cwillu> prodigel, install gparted, and use that (it'll install into system | administration | partition editor)
<cwillu> need_help23, glxgears?
<need_help231> cwillu: yes
<ktebit> what can that be?
<prodigel> cwillu, gparted doesn't let me choose the memory card as a device
<cwillu> oh, k
<need_help231> cwillu: it crashes not immediately, but after several seconds
<need_help231> cwillu: like the other 3d apps i tried
<ktebit> what is that blacklist?
<ktebit> I see /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSA.modprobe.conf has my card listed with "blacklist" preceding it.  What is this blacklisting?
<cwillu> need_help23, sorry, I really have no idea then.  Try filing a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/, giving a good title description.  It'll give you a list of possibly related bug after that, one of which may be the problem you're having, and may also include workarounds if its known
<cwillu> need_help23, sorry I can't help more
<need_help231> cwillu: k, but thanks anyway
<cwillu> need_help23, at the very least, the 'good title description' will be useful here as well :)
<need_help231> cwillu: :P
<cwillu> need_help23, something like '3d apps crash after several seconds with an ati video card' :p
<need_help231> cwillu: kk, thx
<lifestream> Does anyone know how xmodmap  works, regarding "pointer = 1 2 3" etc etc? It doesn't explain in man  xmodmap
<quentusrex> Does anyone know if a pci-e 16x v1 card will work in a pci-express 16x v2 motherboard?
<Sarkie> yes
<Sarkie> they are backwards compat
<dmgx> hello, I'm trying to write something in java using net beans 6.1 ang I get a big unknow error com.sun.corba.se.impl.ior.IORImpl getProfile
<dmgx> WARNING: "IOP00511201: (INV_OBJREF) IOR must have at least one IIOP profile"
<dmgx> org.omg.CORBA.INV_OBJREF:   vmcid: SUN  minor code: 1201  completed: No
<[ifroog]> Back :) Dr_willis Got the official version, what a relief.
<harel> Uninstalled openoffice2.4 in order to install openoffice3. installation is in /opt/openoffice3/programs/soffice which is not in the $PATH variable. What should be done?
<[ifroog]> Now, My second question is how do i set two diff wallpapers on my dual screen. kde has that option right in desktop properties. How do i do the same in gnome?
<mefisto__> lifestream: the man page does explain it
<[ifroog]> Im on ubuntu 8.10.
<Jack_Sparrow> dmgx Please ask in a programming channel.. not in ubuntu support
<mfdavid> hi all. I have two screens (my lcd monitor and my TV). Im using xinerama. If I open Totem, move it to my secondary screen, and then set it to fullscreen, it works fine. But all the other aplications (games, VLC, etc) always force to fullscreen in the my primary LCD monitor... how can I force then to start on my secondary screen as fullscreen?
<cwillu> [ifroog], an often requested feature, but there's nothing that does that in gnome yet :(
<quentusrex> Does anyone know if a pci-e 16x v1 card will work in a pci-express 16x v2 motherboard?
<lifestream> mefisto__,  really? All I found is that "the buttons numbers are in physical order" but I don't feel like busting my mouse open to figure out what pysical order they're in :P
<cwillu> [ifroog], there's a bug/wishlist-item on launchpad though, and adding your voice may eventually get it fixed :p
<dmgx> Jack_Sparrow, i didn't know about that chanel
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<harel_>  Uninstalled openoffice2.4 in order to install openoffice3 (downloaded the .deb files in the ooffice package). installation is in /opt/openoffice3/programs/soffice which is not in the $PATH variable. What should be done?
<suicidepills> can someone help me with a minor wireless issue, please?  I seem to lose my connection everyone once and awhile and I can't get it back until i restart my computer.
<Jack_Sparrow> harel_ read the instructions for the unsupported software that you are trying to install
<lifestream> suicidepills, what wifi card do you have? Do you know what driver? What security does the wifi have?
<[ifroog]> cwillu, okies, ill wait for a month ! i guess i have to design twinview wallpapers before i use them.
<funkyHat> harel_: add it to your path in .bashrc or don't worry that it's not in $PATH?
<cwillu> [ifroog], yep :(
<erUSUL> harel_: either add /opt/openoffice3/programs/soffice to your path or make a link to that file in /usr/local/bin/ for example (which it is in PATH by default)
<diffra> harel_ it may not be the correct way, but i'd `sudo ln -s /opt/openoffice3/programs/soffice /usr/local/bin/soffice`
<mikeshollen> Can someone please help me to get my internal mic working in Hardy?
<suicidepills> lifestream: i'm using an atheros built-in card (i have a Asus x59sl laptop) with whatever drivers ubuntu 8.10 installs by default.  the wifi has WEP encryption
<mefisto__> lifestream: 1 is the left button, 2 is middle, 3 is right, 4 and 5 is up/down scroll etc. you can use xev (run it in terminal) to get details about other buttons your mouse may have
<suicidepills> lifestream: it might also be worth noting that i can still see wireless networks when this happens.  i just can't seem to re-connect at that point
<romain__> where can i talk in french?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<romain__> ok
<tuxflavrdwafls> is it possible to "upgrade" 8.04 to opengeu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<funkyHat> Anyone else being told that you're spyware by google?
<Pici> tuxflavrdwafls: opengeu?
<tyler_d1> I am using sshfs to mount an ntfs drive on another linux box, once complete, only root is able to access these files(mounted in /media/SHARE/) the dir is set to 777 and owned by root any help would be appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat under what conditions
<cwillu> funkyHat, google was calling everybody spyware a while ago
<harel_> diffra, how is it done on original OO2.4 package?
<diffra> it probably installs the binary in /usr/bin
<Asad> I can't play .m4a/aac files in amarok2  (amarok-kde4) ... I do have libxine installed and I have installed the phonon-backend-xine as well .. ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> funkyHat: that happened a couple weeeks ago, but it seems ok right now.
<diffra> yup, just checked using which
<harel_> diffra, Can you look it over please?
<[ifroog]> cwillu, tx for the update.
<harel_> diffra, Seem to me it installed in /opt and had links set to it.
<Pici> tuxflavrdwafls: We do not support that Ubuntu variant here.
<erUSUL> Asad: install libxine1-all-plugins
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: attempting to search for something in firefox (ctrl+K or from the google.[co.uk,com] page
<erUSUL> Asad: ??
<Asad> erUSUL: done that already
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat ty
<lifestream> mefisto__,  oops sorry I just quit xchat by accidebnt
<funkyHat> If it's been happening to other people recently I guess I'll just ignore it and wait for it to go away
<[ifroog]> My third question is, How when using qt/kde apps, can i use gtk them on it by default or how do i change kde apps theme from gnome for kde/qt apps eg:- konqueror, kopete etc.. ?
<suicidepills> lifestream: did you get my last message about my wireless specs?
<[ifroog]> theme*
<tuxflavrdwafls> pici I guess its kinda like an ubuntu distro.  i am downloading a liveboot cd right now.  700 megs.  but it says it is fully compatible with ubuntu 8.04 so i thought i might be able to upgrade .
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me setup my Mic in Hardy?
<suicidepills> lifestream: just checkin' 'cause you said that you had quit on accident :)
<diffra> harel_: http://dpaste.com/122185/
<mefisto__> lifestream: so did you get my button order explanation?
<Pici> tuxflavrdwafls: I can't say one way or the other.  Contact their support for answers.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Pici> tuxflavrdwafls: Try asking in #opengeu
<harel_> diffra, Yep, as expected. Any idea if there is a procedure to make those links?
<lifestream> mefisto__,  thank god for scrollback :D  yes, the problem is I don't know what comes after the scroll buttons. is it volume up? down? next song?  :P
<Jack_Sparrow> I need help from someone that has a dual boot system and a single hard drive..I know.. kinda specific..
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow - ?? what do you need?
<diffra> it's still the same command I gave originally.
<lifestream> suicidepills, yes, I had that problem last week but with another card. there's lots of bug reports on launchpad, I'm just not sure if anyone is working on them :(
<mefisto__> lifestream: you mean your mouse has extra buttons?
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: I used to have that setup... what's the problem?
<diffra> `sudo ln -s /opt/openoffice3/programs/soffice /usr/local/bin/soffice`
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw I have a script to create cd with /boot for when you want to reinstall windows..
<harel_> diffra, Thanks.
<diffra> harel_: np
<lifestream> mefisto__,  oh, yes. Mouse works great, and I know media buttons work  because they have in the past (yes, in Ubuntu), Ubuntu autodetected everything ^___^ but now I've got to do it by hand, it's been moooonths and I'm sill trying to figure it out ;p
<lifestream> I'm dumb
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow - you want to use linux to restore the MBR and stuff, like only windows was installed?
<suicidepills> lifestream: i'm pretty new to linux.  is there anything i can do to see if someone is working on them?  is there a place where i can report the bug to increase the chances of it being fixed?
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw It saves a copy of your mbr and all important  system files
<Raylz> how can i export my private pgp key in seahorse?
<[ifroog]> My third question is, How when using qt/kde apps, can i use gtk them on it by default or how do i change kde apps theme from gnome for kde/qt apps eg:- konqueror, kopete etc.. ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hwm please /join #Jack_Sparrow for a sec..
<funkyHat> Raylz: just copy the key from ~/.gnupg
<lifestream> suicidepills, here's one bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/295414 it's a LOT of information to take in LOL but sometimes people post a fix or a workaround! :
<lifestream> :D
<mefisto__> lifestream: so you're trying to remap keyboard buttons
<Kubuser> Hi all, I'm running kubuntu 8.10 with the kde 4.2 packages from ppa experimental. Should I be able to move panel widgets around?
<Raylz> funkyHat: ty
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow - afaik you only need to restore the mbr (maybe the partition table's flags) and everything should be back to normal. i never tried to do this with linux, i always use the recovery shell from the win boot cd
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow something like "fixmbr"
<suicidepills> lifestream: alright, thanks man.  I really appreciate your help :)
<Kubuser> sorry wrong channel really
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw You are missing my point.  I have no current problem
<mefisto__> lifestream: anyway, xev will tell you which buttons are which. start xev in a terminal, a small window will appear. use keys or mouse buttons/movements and details are reported in the terminal
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow i think i understood that you dont have a current problem. you want to make something like your own distro/setup cd with the ability to restore the boot stuff, right?
<KenBW22> i plan to install a fresh ubuntu on my dell mini - should i use the default canonical repo's or is there a reason to use Dell's?
<suicidepills> lifestream: I don't have a problem with my wireless disconnecting nearly as often as the guy in the original bug report.  it only disconnects and stays disconnected until i restart my computer.  also, it happens randomly...sometimes not at all
<harel> any idea what stalls the release of openoffice3?
<suicidepills> lifestream: do you think my issue is related anyways?
<vigo> Kubuser: I do not do KDE, but I think there is an unlock from panel to move around, but look at forums as it is experimental
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw I have it completed yes. and it works fine.  I needed someone else to look it over and try it
<lifestream> mefisto__,  thanks so much for the help, it's *really* apreciated lol. I've read wikis, etc etc, and I know about xev, I just dont know in what order the numbers would go in .xmodmap... sorry I'm .... a ... dummy x__X
<diffra> harel: generally ubuntu waits until the next release to do major version upgrades.
<mikeshollen> Can someone please help me setup my Mic in Hardy?
<harel> diffra, Thanks.
<Pici> harel: OOo3 was released way too late in the release cycle for it to be included in Intrepid.
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow - aah! i might help, give me a download link. AFAIK, you only need to restore the MBR and maybe check the boot flag, win shoudl then boot up normally again. Seems almost trivial to me.
<bartek_> hi
<diffra> mikeshollen: maybe provide some more information?  What's working, what's not, what have you tried?
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw http://pastebin.com/f1547267f
<lifestream> suicidepills, yes I think so. You think you have to restard your computer, and I thought so too, but you dont. Did you say you knew what driver your card uses? If so, you'd go on a terminal, do sudo modprob YourDriverName   and your wifi *should* work again. That's what happened to me
<harel> Pici, I was expecting it to enter as an upgrade once it is defined as stable enough (whatever that means).
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw trivial.. agreed.  but to have a cd with the mbr already on it that lets you boot past the sda mbr and into your install bypassing the changes windows made during the install
<lifestream> suicidepills, the 'modprob' will reload your wifi driver
<suicidepills> lifestream: how can i find out which driver i'm using?
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow - nice project! i have no idea, how booting from a cdrom works in detail. i suspect, a cdrom has its own MBR?
<suicidepills> lifestream: i haven't messed with the drivers at all so it should be whatever comes default with ubuntu...
<pogay> I use a usb-boot medium. my acer needs a particular monitor-frequency, which is not recognized automatically.  How can I "help" via start-up parameter to take the correct monitor, or xorg.conf?
<rockyrock> hi guys, I want to mount a ext3 partition. Should i put "realtime" as an option in fstab?????
<cwillu> rockyrock, relatime, not realtime
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw that is what the eltorito  is
<rockyrock> cwillu: typo!
<mikeshollen> diffra: so far, I'm pretty lost.  I have an alienware laptop with an internal mic that worked when I used windows, but not since I've installed ubuntu.  I have gotten into the control panel to turn the mic on, and it's at full volume, but that's about it.  I'm not sure what else to do.
<pogay> I' dont like to change the monitor option by hand, as sometimes I boot with another system.
<rockyrock> cwillu: so should i put relatime??
<diffra> mikeshollen: I'm assuming you've tried it and it doesn't work?
<cwillu> rockyrock, it's sensible, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw run that script when you get a chance, burn the cd and reboot with the pc set to boot the cd drive and you should see blue grub menu to show you are running off the cd
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow - may i PM you about this? i dont know enough to understand all of it and would like to ask some questions
<lifestream> suicidepills,  it's ath-something ^^ I don't use the card so I'm not *sure*    What do you get when you type     lsmod | grep ath       in a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw /join #Jack_Sparrow
<[ifroog]> My third question is, How when using qt/kde apps, can i use gtk them on it by default or how do i change kde apps theme from gnome for kde/qt apps eg:- konqueror, kopete etc.. ?
<mikeshollen> diffra: I open up sound recorder, and it is set to "Record Input From: Master" and "Record as: Voice, Lossy (Speex Audio)" but it never seems to play back any sound
<lifestream> suicidepills, BRB, I'm moving my laptop to another room
<rockyrock> cwillu: but after i put the information about the new partitons in fstab sometimes the icons on the desktop disappear after a reboot
<g33k_gir1> can anyone help me fix my screen? I need to add a higher resolution than whats available in the gnome display manager, and it seems that I can't see all the colours available to me, even though my xorg.conf is set to 24
<rockyrock> cwillu: everything on the desktop disappears, except panels
<foo> I addeded the gwibber sources, and I got this: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<diffra> input 'master' -- i think that's the master audio *output*
<foo> tips?
<diffra> could be wrong.
<diffra> Maybe try installing audacity?  it has quite a few more options.
<mikeshollen> diffra what is audacity
<cwillu> rockyrock, next time, start with the actual problem you're having :p
<cwillu> rockyrock, sounds like nautilus is crashing
<rockyrock> cwillu: this is what i put in fstab: UUID=d355924a-4935-4325-81d4-e41c77521335 /media/Data           ext3    relatime        0       2
<suicidepills> lifestream: alright cool
<rockyrock> cwillu: this is only happened after i edited fstab
<cwillu> rockyrock, you still need to include 'defaults'
<thecookie> Hmm. I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10. The cd boots up fine, I get to chose to install it. I gest stuck and thrown into BusyBox built-in shell (ash)
<thecookie> What could be the problem?
<KenBW22> i plan to install a fresh ubuntu on my dell mini - should i use the default canonical repo's or is there a reason to use Dell's?
<diffra> it's another recording application, more aimed at musicians for recording music, but, the advantage is that it has more options and displays the waveform so you can see if it's actually recording anything.
<rockyrock> cwillu: relatime,defaults???
<pogay> thecookie: may be rootsystem not found
<mikeshollen> diffra: cool, I'll give it a try
<foo> how do I get a public key for a source?
<cwillu> rockyrock, from my fstab:  UUID=(...) /media/alt ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,relatime 0 1
<thecookie> pogay: And how would I make the installer find it? :)
<diffra> I don't think it'll magically make your mic work, but it'll at least give us something to work with :)
<fde> KenBW22: Dell likely just mirrors the Ubuntu repos... then adds that DVD player amongst other things... it depends if you need the addons from them really
<YlandeFaran> I was going to upgrade my BIOS, but: "motherboard_bios_ga-ep45-ud3r_f6.exe" .exe?
<pogay> thecookie:  you can look with mount wether it is mountet under /root/yourroutsystem
<fde> YlandeFaran: sure, hardware companies tend to assume Windoze
<romain__> français?
<cwillu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thecookie> pogay: rootfs on /
<pogay> thecookie: one reason could be not the driver for the filesystem used
<bouncing> With no CPU load and nothing going on, sometimes my box will seem to stop. If I'm typing, characters will lag for a split second, pulseaudio will stutter, etc... I don't have any indexing going on in the background or anything like that. Nothing unusual on top. Ideas?
<rockyrock> cwillu: that line is for the filesystem
<rockyrock> cwillu: i'm not sure if i should put all these options for the rest of the partitions
<brunner> does the server ISO contain sound card drivers for the same cards as the desktop version?
<thecookie> pogay: It's a empty new disk
<cwillu> rockyrock, as I said, that's what I'm using for my /media/alt partition
<KenBW22> fde: so it wont have software optimised for the dell mini?
<cwillu> rockyrock, "man mount" documents them all
<mikeshollen> diffra: audacity is installed
<pogay> thecookie:  I had the case, when i started an existing installation
<fde> KenBW22: it will, it just won't have the Dell add-ons - only one that comes to mind, as I said, was the DVD player + codecs
<fde> KenBW22: everything dell provides there are alternatives to though, so its up to you.
<cwillu> AdamDH, wanna give me another pastebin now (presuming you haven't rebooted)?  (hmw)
<KenBW22> fde: no, i mean the dell repos will be a rehash of canonical's, as in they wont have any dell-specific builds of the apps?
<fde> KenBW22: no, Dell contributes already to upstreams, so forking everything for their machines would be a pita
<cooldduuudde> i found a major bug in ubuntu 8.10 related to data transfer rate to a usb flash drive
<g33k_gir1> can anyone help me fix my screen? I need to add a higher resolution than what's available in the gnome display manager, and none of the FAQs and howtos I've found so far seem to work for Intrepid. Secondly,  it seems that I can't see all the colours available to me, even though my xorg.conf is set to 24
<KenBW22> fde: oh, well thanks
<cwillu> cooldduuudde, -> bugs.launchpad.nt
<pogay> thecookie: usually you have an error-message, when you come to busybox
<mikeshollen> diffra: it doesn't seem to be picking up any audio
<cwillu> .net rather
<brunner> does anyone here know if the server version of ubuntu includes sound card drivers?  I need to run asterisk, but I'd like to be able to use the local sound card for testing via alsa.
<cooldduuudde> cwillu-> thanks
<foo> I addeded the gwibber sources, and I got this: W: GPG error:  http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:  NO_PUBKEY - any ideas on how to fix this?
<fde> cooldduuudde: neat, check launchpad for the bug, and either add to an existing bug, or file a new one... also if you want to confirm the bug first... #ubuntu-bugs (I believe) might assist you
<kyledr> how do i make it easy to play video to things like projectors or other monitors/tvs?
<cwillu> brunner, yes it does I believe.  Worst case, the repositories are the same, so you could just install them
<fde> kyledr: should be plug and play these days
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills, hey I'm back
<kyledr> fde: i'm not using gnome or anything fancy
<brunner> cwillu: thanks. I was just afraid the kernel could have been compiled to disallow sound card modules
<fde> kyledr: doesn't matter, its an xorg thing not gnome
<kyledr> fde: so i doubt it is
<kyledr> fde: oh ok. for my friend it didn't work and he also uses ubuntu, but i'll see
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: hey man
<kyledr> fde: is restarting x necessary?
<fde> kyledr: shouldn't be, no... what version of Ubuntu did your friend try?
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills, oops was lifestream before hehe ^^
<[ifroog]> My third question is, How when using qt/kde apps, can i use gtk them on it by default or how do i change kde apps theme from gnome for kde/qt apps eg:- konqueror, kopete etc.. ?
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: yeah i'm seeing ath9k and mac80211
<suicidepills> i'm assuming it's ath9k?
<thecookie> pogay: Yeah, No controller found.
<kyledr> fde: probably intrepid, it's eeebuntu which is just ubuntu hacked to work better with the eee pc laptop by asus
<fde> kyledr: I have done a lot of presentations for my local LUG using hardy and intrepid without issue via projectors
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills, yup, when you get disconnected again, do  sudo modprobe ath9k     that;s just a workaround, but hey, better than nothing
<Redragon> I noticed that msn messenger via pidgen does not connect. Is there a reason for that that I might not be aware of?
<fde> kyledr: actually, its just Ubuntu will the netbook GUI afaik?
<kyledr> fde: ok i'll check it out again. it could be a weirder issue cause we're using some goofy adapters to play to a TV
<fde> kyledr: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log after pluging in the project if you have issues...
<kyledr> fde: uh, i think it comes with non-free drivers standard so the wireless and other stuff works out of the box
<kyledr> fde: ok i will,thanks
<dkulchenko> Here's my story: I created 2 LVM PVs, put about 50GB of data on to them (this is all on a Live CD), then at some point Firefox froze, and I had to reboot. I boot back in, reinstall lvm2, it detects the volume group, but complains about not being able to find a physical volume by xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx UUID, which does not match any of the drives I have. It wasn't letting me mount anything, but was detecting the names of the LVs fine,
<dkulchenko> so I used pvcreate to restore metadata with a forced UUID. Then, I get back my LVs, but they are reporting 0B free, and do not seem to have a filesystem on them! I don't have backup metadata, because I didn't know about it until I rebooted and lost it. What can I do to restore my data?
<pogay> thecookie: you boot from a CD?  you can try options like failsafe
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: that works for me.  i was actually trying to do that before but i wasn't sure how to use modprobe to restart drivers...or what my driver was
<fde> kyledr: Ubuntu comes with non-free drivers
<KenBW22> why should gparted take ages to scan devices?
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills, oh so you tried it right now?
<kyledr> fde: well not some of the ones he needed. He would have had to use ndiswrapper and add other sources for packages
<milkncat> Hi there
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: no, i haven't tried it yet 'cause my wireless is working currently
<fde> dkulchenko: not a lot considering you didn't make back-ups... perhaps #ubuntu-server knows more? or check launchpad for known issues/work arounds?
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: i just needed to know how to fix it next time :)
<thecookie> pogay: Yeah, I do. I'll try to see if there are any booting options
<milkncat> here is a question, i've 3 disks, first 2 is raid, and third one is i bought today and will like to install ubuntu..will there be any problem with booting or mounting my raid ?
<beautifulsnow> mefisto__,  so I guess I'll just do pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17  since my mouse has 17 buttons?  x-D
<dkulchenko> fde: i'll do that, thanks
<YlandeFaran> fde: Do I have to install windows to update my bios then?
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills, hope it breaks soon so you can try it :P
<davix> I am trying to install the latest ubuntu from the cd, but it recognises my IDE drives as SCSI and it doesnt let me partition them, it just gets stuck. i hope it didnt kill them also. how can I get passed this issue before installing?
<fde> dkulchenko: LVM is kinda overkill for a desktop - not at all useful unless you plan on changing drives around a lot...
<dkulchenko> fde: so i gathered. :)
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: lol yeah, it seems to happen really randomly so i have no idea when it'll happen again
<paradoxgo> 1st time linux install here. Is there a fix for the touchpad delay?
<fde> YlandeFaran: you can replace it with the Linux BIOS projects code... but I don't know of any way to install that stuff, no
<paradoxgo> It looks like a pretty popular problem
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: but to be honest i kind of want it to break soon so i can make sure that it works
<mikeshollen> What should my sound capture be set to in the sound control panel for my internal mic to work?
<dkulchenko> fde: i just do quad and tri booting, and i'm installing different distros on different partitions often
<yorky501> guys am having a problem with shutting down my system, when I hit shutdown the system restarts vice shutting down any ideas?
<dkulchenko> yorky501: did you assemble the computer yourself?
<foo> I addeded the gwibber sources, and I got this: W: GPG error:   http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures   couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:   NO_PUBKEY - any ideas on how to fix this?
<davix> I am trying to install the latest ubuntu from the cd, but it recognises my IDE drives as SCSI and it doesnt let me partition them, it just gets stuck. i hope it didnt kill them also. how can I get passed this issue before installing? (it shows as SD* instead of HD*) please halp.
<thecookie> pogay: Safe graphics mode or use driver update cd?
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills,  have you noticed that it likes to break when it's idle? mine did that. You could close everything to do with internet, and see if it breaks :p
<fde> dkulchenko: LVM probably isn't really adding anything useful for you... using a regular FS would be much less error prone
<ktebit> ?DCC SEND ff???f? 0 0 0
<dkulchenko> fde: yes. i'm planning to recover data and returns to regular partitioning
<yorky501> dkulchenko; no i didnt and its a laptop
<krunk-|work> morning
<benpicco> Hi, I got an Intel X3100 GPU in my laptop, after playing some fullscreen OpenGL games for a while, X freezes, even SysRQ or X-Zapping doesn't work, leaving the message '[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<Redragon> Does anyone know why msn signin via pidgen does not work?
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: actually, yeah that does seem to have been the case
<benpicco> ' in the xorg.0.log.olf
<krunk-|work> I have exim4 installed on an unbuntu server, but I notice that the system does not have the 'mail' program. e.g. "mail -s 'foo' someone@bar.com < mail.txt"
<krunk-|work> what package will provide this ability?
<fde> Redragon: "signing" ?
<cwillu> brunner, I use the -server kernel on my laptop on jaunty because it works around an accelerated graphics glitch.  I also used it briefly after the hardy release until some cfs patches landed, with the nvidia driver from -restricted :p
<pogay> thecookie:  it it's a hw-recognition problem you may avoid some tests, for example with acpi, but I have no Idea what controler it misses...
<yorky501> Redragon; it works for me
<mefisto__> beautifulsnow: what?
<cwillu> brunner, aka, don't worry :)
<fde> Redragon: you mean signing in? cuz I'm on MSN via pidgin right now....
<brunner> cwillu: thanks =] burning the ISO now.
<Redragon> Odd, it won't sign in for me. Will continue to work with it and see what I can do.
<mohan43u> krunk-|work: I think its mailx..
<dkulchenko> yorky501: you're on ubuntu, right? go to System->Preferences->Power Management->General Tab and check the actions.
<pogay> thecookie: may be the hard-disk controller, may be there is a module missing
<krunk-|work> mohan43u: yes, that sounds right. thanks
<thecookie> pogay: Yeah, I guessed. I tried searching google.. but I can't seem to find someone with the same problem + computer model. It's a shuttle sd37p2
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: i've also run into a more random crashing problem that occurs when my pc is idle
<fde> Redragon: depending on the type of people you converse with on MSN, you may want to give aMSN a shot (voice and video chat etc etc)
<yorky501> dkulchenko; i am on ubunutu, ill take a look now.
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: only happens like, 3 times a month, but when it locks up it's completely unresponsive
<fde> Redragon: ugly interface, but all the annoying things MSN users insist on are supported
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: same sorta deal though.  only happens when it's idle
<pogay> you can try for example puppy-linux or another bootable, to see wether it's a general problem
<cwillu> suicidepills, older ibm?
<beautifulsnow> mefisto__,  xmodmap mouse buttons.  So If I have 17  buttons it would just be pointer = 1 2 ...... etc.... 17   right? :P can't possibly have taken me that long to figure it out xD
<milano> hello people, i need help with a little thing, bash_completion is not working with the sudo cmd it is without it though, any idea?
<the_dark_warrio> Where are the firefox plugins located on Ubuntu?
<doglino> why Linux uses / and windows uses \ ?
<suicidepills> cwillu: nah, it's an asus laptop (x59sl)
<cwillu> okay, nvm
<yorky501> dkulchenko; everything looks good !
<fde> the_dark_warrio: after installation, or the packaged plugins?
<milano> any help please?
<Redragon> I really like the single interface. I used trillian in windows. I was happy as a clam to find pidgen.
<cumulus007> how can I force a kernel module to unload? rmmod says: module is in use, but I want to unload it
<cwillu> doglino, windows made the break from tradition, I'm sure there's a good exposition of it on wikipedia
<archman> guys, how do i connect to ad-hoc network but with cli?
<yorky501> this problem seemed to appear from nowhere too
<KenBW22> doglino: rephrase: why does Windows use \ when everyone else uses /
<dkulchenko> yorky501: what laptop model do you have?
<the_dark_warrio> fde: After installation. For example, where is libjavaplugin.so located
<thecookie> pogay: I guess it can be. I did boot up gparted before at least. So there should be a driver for it
<yorky501> sony vaio vgn n21m
<doglino> hahaha good
<fde> KenBW22: it has a lot to do with their SMB history...
<HPIAddict> ok I have a question. I tried to change the mount point for a second hard drive. Now it sees the hard drive but cant mount it. And I can no longer change the mount location
<pogay> thecookie:  ah gparted worked...
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me get my microphone working?
<dkulchenko> yorky501: i've got no idea other than the power button might be hardwired to send the restart acpi signal, although that is very rare
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills,  how far ago did you install ubuntu? do you have all the updates installed?
<fde> the_dark_warrio: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... dpkg -L adobe-flashplugin
<keystr0k> I seem to always get this wrong, so I am just going to ask... how can I:  recursively move contents of a folder into another folder overwriting any files that already exist (using terminal of course) ?
<doglino> cwillu please send me a link to page that explains that
<cwillu> doglino, sec
<Nomeneiste> #elfnet
<thecookie> pogay: I guess I have to do some sort of custon like usb installer to get stuff working?
<looter> Isn't there a way to change the repeat rate of keys pressed?  My spacebar keeps like triple spacing even though I am not really holding it down, it just seems really sensitive
<fde> the_dark_warrio: although your version may call it 'flashplugin-nonfree' ... they are not installed by default though, just install that meta package
<the_dark_warrio> fde: Oh, found it
<KenBW22> fde, doglino: "In CP/M and early MS-DOS the forward slash was used to introduce command-line options, unlike in Unix, where a space and hyphen ["-"] is used for this purpose. Unix paths were delimited with a forward slash; but when directories were introduced in MS-DOS 2 another character had to be chosen as a delimiter and the backslash was selected.[8]"
<suicidepills> beautifulsnow: i installed 8.10 with Wubi (which could be the problem, yeah?) and i check and install updates religiously
<yorky501> ok, cant be the problem it has been fine previously
<milano> help please!, bash_completion is not working with sudo, it is without it though, what cuold be the problem?
<pogay> thecookie:  you can install an ubuntu on a usb-Stick... and boot from there
<hwilde> looter, system preference keyboard
<yorky501> thanks anyway
<cwillu> doglino, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backslash
<beautifulsnow> suicidepills,  you say "when idle". Does that mean that Ubuntu hibernated or suspended?
<doglino> cwillu hey, thanks
<thecookie> pogay: Yeah, I meant.. I wold need the disk driver on it tho? Otherwise I would get the same problem
<looter> thanks, i was looking more into like, like it was a config file or something.  Not used to all this graphical stuff in linux  ;0
<doglino> KenBW22 thanks champ
<fde> milano: what exactly do you want us to do about it? it simply doesn't work currently when using sudo  :/
<cwillu> doglino, basically, early dos didn't have folders, and used / for parameters.  When the later versions added folders, they used \ instead of / to avoid ambiguous meanings
<hwilde> looter, it gets written to a config file somewhere....
<cwillu> ah yes, what he said :p
<pogay> thecookie:  differnt drives have differnt drivers I guess,  but it's difficult to say
<g33k_gir1> has anyone ever used xfix?
<userneedinghelp_> hwilde? may we speak via private message?
<looter> right, just not used to doing it graphically thanks again
<milano> fde:  it was working sometime, now it is not, i need help o instructions
<cwillu> doglino, http://blogs.msdn.com/larryosterman/archive/2005/06/24/432386.aspx is referenced by wikipedia, contains a bit more info
<fde> milano: issue being that they are not sub commands of sudo... they are entirely new commands... so bash-completion gets confused... there is no work around.
<pogay> g33k_gir1: yes yesterday, I creates a new xorg.config
<hwilde> userneedinghelp_, what is your question please?
<userneedinghelp_> I use ubuntu
<Pici> milano: use a shell that supports completion properly, like zsh.
<milano> fde: there is, you just dont know....
<g33k_gir1> pogay: i get command not found :(
<userneedinghelp_> and i dual vboot with Windows XP
<hwilde> fde, my tab complete works with sudo.
<fde> g33k_gir1: umm, everyone afaik...
<userneedinghelp_> how can i increase the partition of ubuntu
<thecookie> pogay: I remember an app that prepares the usb stick with a boot image.. somewhere on sourceforge.. you remember the name?
<userneedinghelp_> even when its already installed
<userneedinghelp_> i have 8.10
<hwilde> userneedinghelp_, boot with the live cd, run the partition editor, resize the partition
<pogay> g33k_gir1: o.k you can come to xfix, when starting the recovery line in grub
<userneedinghelp_> i didnt use the live cd
<fde> milano: sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash-completion ?
<milano> sth with the bashrc file may be? i need somebody who knows some linux around here
<userneedinghelp_> i used an image
<milano> fde:  will try
<Pici> !enter | userneedinghelp_
<ubottu> userneedinghelp_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> milano, here is default .bashrc   http://pastebin.com/f3881d1fd
<davix> *HELP* I am trying to install the latest ubuntu from the cd, but it recognises my IDE drives as SCSI and it doesnt let me partition them, it just gets stuck. i hope it didnt kill them also. how can I get passed this issue before installing? (it shows as SD* instead of HD*) please halp.
<hwilde> userneedinghelp_, download the livecd then.
<mikeshollen> I need some help setting up my Mic. I think the sound card is an nVidia CK804 but I can't figure out what the settings are to get it to record my voice.
<cwillu> Daviey, sd* vs hd* is normal, for years now.  Your problems are unrelated to that snippet :p
<hwilde> !mic > mikeshollen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<pogay> davix:  i guess sda. today is not scsi anymore.
<fde> davix: your self-diagnoses is wrong... it is supposed to show as SCSI, and is supposed to be sd?? now...
<hwilde> mikeshollen, run alsamixer and make sure it's not muted (on capture)
<mikeshollen> hwilde: it's not
<fde> davix: based on your lack of further information, it is hard to assist you at this time.
<cwillu> davix, (rather) sd* vs hd* is normal, for years now.  Your problems are unrelated to that snippet :p
<hwilde> mikeshollen, sry that's as far as i know
<davix> oh
<cwillu> pogay, scsi still exists, but as far as sd/hd is concerned, that aspect is unified now
<Jack_Sparrow> davix To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<davix> ic fde and cwillu, thanks i'll try and install again, see if i can get some log of the error
<davix> thanks!
<fde> davix: kernel 2.6.16 made the switch to libata for all hard drives. only cdroms and the like are now defined as hd??
<cumulus007> how can I force a kernel module to unload? rmmod says: module is in use, but I want to unload it
<g33k_gir1> so, lets try this another way. i switched from Kubuntu to Ubuntu a while ago and some programmes are still using the KDE versions by default. Is it possible that something else is running my X, because changing xorg.conf does absolutely nothing to my screen resolution
<Rencx> what i must do if Cinerrela somtimes stop working?
<bdubnc> Hey guys, I am having a serious problem.  I am trying to configure a mainpine IQ express 8 port on Ubuntu 8.04.2 server.  For some reason the server will find the card, but not configure any com ports.  I have done everything that mainpine suggested, even called there tech support.  No Help.  Anyone who has worked with this please let me know!
<cwillu> fde, most cd's are sd* now too
<pogay> davix:  try gparted live-CD when you like to partition
<Neostar2119> Need a bit of help here, I'm running Ubuntu on my Acer Extensa 4630Z and having some graphics issues. Anything 3D is very slow and choppy, and some 3D games will crash X. I gather my settings are not correct for my video card and need a helping hand to get things up to speed.
<fde> davix: look on the other tty's, they should be telling you about the error (tty5 I believe is the major one?)
<fde> cwillu: sr? actually... but sometimes they are still hd??
<bdubnc> I am trying to find to see if I have to have this on a 64bit server or 32bit server
<hbekel> cumulus007: you have to unload the module that uses your module first
<hwilde> g33k_gir1, in terminal ps -ef | grep X     is it running gdm or kdm
<Rencx> every time i make video in some moment Cinelerra freez, i cant even close windows, what can i do?
<fde> cwillu: there is one other one that I forget, but yeah you're correct...
<cwillu> fde, /dev/scd on mine actually :p
<ph8> hi all, i've just bought a violet mir:ror and the provided 'alpha' software can't find the device - i don't suppose anyone by random chance here has come across the same issue?
<cumulus007> hbekel: but when I try to unload that module, rmmod says that another module is using it
<fde> cwillu: yeah, that's the other one! :)
<cumulus007> how can I force a kernel module to unload? rmmod says: module is in use, but I want to unload it
<cumulus007> woops
<mikeshollen> when I run alsamixer, it only shows me the master volume, but it used to show a lot more, how can I see all my devices in alsamixer?
<cumulus007> ERROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_alsa
<g33k_gir1> hwilde: its gdm
<cumulus007> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<g33k_gir1> hwilde: so its not kde thats messign things up... hmmmm, back to the drawing board
<fde> cumulus007: lsmod | grep <module> ... anything that depends on it has to be unloaded first
<hbekel> cumulus007: you'll have to do it recursively
<cumulus007> fde: already did that, I thik I need to unload v4l
<fde> cumulus007: then do it?
<cumulus007> fde: v4l2 is also in use
<cumulus007> hbekel: how?
<fde> cumulus007: v4l would be a dep of that module though (tv card right? )
<Rencx> what i must do if Cinerrela somtimes stop working?
<Rencx> every time i make video in some moment Cinelerra freez, i cant even close windows, what can i do?
<hbekel> cumulus007: you've been told
<hwilde> !fixres > g33k_gir1
<ubottu> g33k_gir1, please see my private message
<fde> Rencx: Cinelerra isn't part of Ubuntu, so you're asking in the wrong place really
<cumulus007> fde: it's a tv card, yes
<Rencx> fde is there some video editing program what is made by ubuntu
<cumulus007> no
<bkw> When I try to boot ubuntu installation my external dvi screen shows a very strange color matrix when X starts, it's a nvidia card and maybe the support is missing by default when booting installation. Are there any option to boot the installation e.g. using another driver or in text mode?
<cumulus007> bkw: try ctrl+alt+backspace when that happens
<fde> Rencx: no, but pitivi and kino are both supported by Ubuntu (aka, they're in main)
<Rencx> fde is there chanel cinelerra
<fde> Rencx: out of those, I would recommend pitivi
<fde> Rencx: no idea
<Neostar2119> I'm running Ubuntu on my Acer Extensa 4630Z and having some graphics issues. Anything 3D is very slow and choppy, and some 3D games will crash X. I gather my settings are not correct for my video card and need a helping hand to get things up to speed.
<Rencx> fde pitivi have lot of bugs?
<paradoxgo> Touchpad delay when clicking =\ help?
<fde> Rencx: not really... it isn't as powerful as cinelerra though
<Rencx> fde can i edit sound apart form video
<tsuna27> i tried installing ubuntu but it failed not I have Grub loading error 22 help please
<cumulus007> hbekel: I don't understand this, lsmod says saa7134_alsa is not in use by another module, but I can't unload it because modprobe says it's in use
<fde> bkw: on the first screen of the installer... you should see options along the bottom of the screen... there is a "safe video" option iir that is probably what you want... the installer does have nvidia support though
<danbhfive_jaunty> tsuna27: did you install to your main harddrive?
<cooldduuudde> i have realtek audio card but the sound bursts at high volumes
<compguy1011> i have a hp mini netbook and installed ubuntu remix, it was fine for a week or so then now is so slow i have to keep restarting it, and sometimes it will boot correctly and others not. and waking from sleep it just sits with a blank screen, any ideas
<fde> Rencx: not that I know of
<compguy1011> or maybe a different ver/distro for the atom processor?
<pogay> is it possible, to assigne the monitor frequenzy via boot option?
<tsuna27> danbhfive_jaunty: no I made a partion
<Raylz> when i install dosfstools on hardy i cant use dosfslabel
<fde> compguy1011: does regular Ubuntu work? maybe the creator of Ubuntu Remix is dumb?
<tsuna27> danbhfive_jaunty: no I made a partition**
<limpc> hey.
<limpc> anyone got filesystem tweaks?
<limpc> trying to ls a dir with 1million+ inodes.. very slow
<compguy1011> fde, haha maybe... no i havent but i thought with the reg install it would be too much for just a gig of ram and the atom processor no?
<fde> !listkeys hdparm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listkeys hdparm
 * fde wishes he could remember how to search ubottu
<danbhfive_jaunty> tsuna27: buts that partition is still on your main drive, right?
<snak3> hi
<tsuna27> danbhfive_jaunty: yes
<fde> compguy1011: it would be fine... its not like Ubuntu Remix is a light weight alternative
<jimcooncat> limpc: sure, move it to reiserfs. Of course, you'll never recover the time it takes to do the copy.
<mikeshollen> whenever I run alsamixer, it only shows me the master volume.  How do I run it so I can see all my devices again?
<snak3> maybe someone can help me. i want to install ubuntu 8.10 (x64) on a machine with 8gb of ram. how big should the swap partion be? (really 2*8gb as mentioned in the swapfaq?)
<compguy1011> fde, ok, can i apt-get install it or neg?
<extor> i have a problem with my keyboard where the shift key does not engage and neither does caps lock. however when i ssh to another box then shift starts working again..is there  a way to reset my terminal to normal values
<fde> compguy1011: ahh, you're talking about the Ubuntu Netbook Remix? That would be lighter... but I don't know of any issues... there is a channel for netbook versions
<fde> I think its just #ubuntu-netbook ?
<compguy1011> nope
<limpc> jimcooncat: hmm isnt that the binary-tree dir traversing algo?
<tsuna27> does any1 here have ubuntu running on a sony vaio laptop?
<limpc> well node traversing not dir
<n8tuserf> tsuna27-> i have made it run, what is your issue?
<teddy_> does apt-get update...apt-get upgrade...update and upgrade all my packages to the latest version(s)?
<compguy1011> teddy_, yes it does
<fde> compguy1011: seems its actually #ubuntu-mobile ...
<n8tuserf> extor-> try tput sgr0  or tput reset
<krunk-|work> hm, I can't find the feisty backports at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and I'm getting a 404 not found on the old backports repo
<fde> !vaio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vaio
<tsuna27> n8tuserf: I can not get ubuntu to run I tried wubi, then 8.10 cd and alt 8.04 and nothing works all I get is a black screen
<fde> tsuna27: check the wiki, I think there is a page pertaining to vaio related issues.
<Dillizar> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<jimcooncat> limpc: if I understand you correctly, then no. IIRC it will spit out the filenames fast because it reads them from a single index.
<n8tuserf> tsuna27-> if i recall i may have type  vga=791  on the grub ..try that
<lantjie_> hey
<lantjie_> guys
<lantjie_> i have question
<davix> fde and cwillu it appears to be runing ok now that i let it partition automaticly rather then doing the partitioning myself, i think i might did somethign to cause it to act bad
<_sektor> tsuna27: maybe acpi problem
<fde> lantjie_: if you ask it, we might have answers
<tsuna27> n8tuserf: vga=791 on the grub?
<lantjie_> how do i play wma with a command
<CAP1780> hola alguin habla spain aqui?
<CAP1780> :S
<lantjie_> ?
<tsuna27> sektor: whats acpi
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > CAP1780
<lifestream> Can anyone tell me if this    xev    thing says what keycode is being used? I need to add vol up/down to xmodmap
<ubottu> CAP1780, please see my private message
<_sektor> tsuna27: handle battery and so on
<dkulchenko> !acpi > tsuna27
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<fde> lantjie_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... then you can install mplayer for instance, and just 'mplayer whatever.wma'
<n8tuserf> tsuna27-> yes, press esc at boot and when you see the kernel line, before the end --  insert vga=791
<lantjie_> acpi has something to do with your screen
<mutantspew> hello, I've got a problem with the network manager and maybe some one can help me out with it... its saving the "system setting" and "Auto connect" but it wont save my password for wireless internet and it wont start up on log on...
<dkulchenko> !apm > tsuna27
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm
<MaxDread> is anyone else using www.ubuntuforums.org getting "Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /srv/www.ubuntuforums.org/public_html/includes/functions.php on line 1822" after they post a message? Please send a PM if you are. Thanks!
<dkulchenko> lantjie_: no it does not
<serhildan> hî
<serhildan> :)
<n8tuserf> tsuna27-> and yeah that too,  noacpi  on same line
<serhildan> Selam
<fde> lantjie_: don't guess... acpi is power management
<_sektor> tsuna27: try to install without acpi, at moment when cd boots push F6 and then choos acpi=off
<serhildan> bu ne bîçîm sohbet
<lifestream> mutantspew, yeah it does that. that's just how it is :P We call it a "feature" :P That way random people won't be able to use your computer to connect to your internet! hahaha!
<serhildan> anlayan varmî
<serhildan> :=
<serhildan> )
<lantjie_> hey thanx man
<lantjie_> its working
<limpc> jimcooncat: i just checked, yeah it uses binary tree algorithms
<g33k_gir1> hwilde: I could kiss you! thank you!
<limpc> its only faster if you do searches
<serhildan> Tûrkçe Kûrtçe Bîlen var mî ??
<serhildan> :)
<ttuttle> Hey.  I'm trying to install emacspeak, which I believe is in universe, but Add/Remove Applications lists no packages if I select "Third-party applications".
<krunk-|work> oh, I see feisty is deprecated...
<fde> g33k_gir1: no hanky panky in the channel...
<tsuna27> n8tuserf: vga=791 on the grub I can not seem to do that
<limpc> and only for small files < 4096 :(
<krunk-|work> well, crap
<Gnea> fde: a kiss on the cheek ain't hanky-panky ;)
<n8tuserf> tsuna27-> same line as those suggested to you regarding  noacpi
<lantjie_> oke acpi have something to with power managment
<g33k_gir1> fde: sorry, overcome with joy at my screen finally looking good ;D
<lifestream> mutantspew, now seriously: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/36651   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257980
<jimcooncat> limpc: if you're actually considering it, then check out whether or not the "notail" option is right for your needs
<hwilde> !nvidia | g33k_gir1
<ubottu> g33k_gir1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tsuna27> n8tuserf: is it & vga=791 at the end of that long list
<n8tuserf> tsuna27-> before  the end  --    note the two dashes
<MBC> Sorry I need a link to pastey
<MBC> Sorry I need a link to pastey
<MBC> Sorry I need a link to pastey
<fde> tsuna27: no, you just type that at the end of the list... the space separates
<FloodBot1> MBC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuserf> fde they have dashes usually at the end..
<fde> n8tuserf: never seen that
<g33k_gir1> so, now, for the second screen problem: i can't see all colours on my screen. specifically, I can't see the palest grey. as a web-mistress, this is quite distressing. I thought it was the monitor, but its not, so it must be an ubuntu thing I haven't set right
 * fde has had to write menu.lst files from scratch too
<Andelkrag> Estudiando.
<Andelkrag> Rayos. xD
<fde> g33k_gir1: see the nvidia link given... could be vesa just isn't doing 24bit color (which is actually what other OS's call 32bit color, cuz 8 bits is just info)
<lifestream> Does this xev output (just a few lines) say what xmodmap keycode is doing the action?
<lifestream> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119764/plain/
<lantjie_> hey guys acpi is advandce configuration power interface its for thingslike hadrives. it is intendesd for laptops/notebooks, becuase pwer saving is vital at these
<Slart> lantjie_: was that a question?
<SlashLife> Mhh ... to be able to send mails through sendmail ... which package should be installed? postfix?
<fde> lantjie_: I think he's trying to correct me... except I'm pretty sure the p actually stands for Powermanagement
<dkulchenko> could I get an LVM/disk recovery guru join me on #lvm-recovery?
<SlashLife> (Only sending them, this machine does not need to recieve mails.)
<fde> Of course it does do things like spinning down hard drives when they're not in use etc... because that is something that drains power and isn't necessary
<krunk-|work> I need to upgrade my server, I'm following this tutorial
<krunk-|work> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fde> krunk-|work: #ubuntu-server
<krunk-|work> update--manager-core is installed, but this file does not exist: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Slart> acpi = Advanced Configuration and Power Interface according to the internets
<krunk-|work> fde: thanks
<fde> krunk-|work: np... this is mostly for desktop stuff
<tsuna27> still nothing I am trying to install but I get to this dark page and I am stuck
<lifestream> Why doesn't xmodmap not show Volume Up, Down, Audio Next/Previous, even though those keys DO work?
<terminal0> #gcompris
<Slart> SlashLife: I'm a bit out of my comfort zone with this but I since noone else seems to answer I'll give it a try.. I think sendmail is enough if you just need to send mail..
<pogay> how can I find out the monitor data?   I like a special monitor section for my acer monitor, with a particular frequenzy
<fde> Slart: uhh... postfix *
<SlashLife> Ok, I'll start off with sendmail-bin, then. :)
<Fjordside> Hi, Im on 9.04 / how do I disable IPv6?
<Slart> fde: huh?
<bn43> hi does anyone use smstools here?  I'd like to know what rights need to be assigned to the script for the eventhandler
<snak3> someone here with an active raid1 system (via the intel ICH10R onboard raid controller) ?
<terminal0> hello , someone is having problems with nvidia card after update the system??
<fde> Slart: no one really uses sendmail anymore due to the insane amounts of security holes etc... postfix and others do use /usr/bin/sendmail for compat reasons though
<oCean_> Fjordside: join #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<serhildan> suna
<serhildan> kîmse varmî ?
<terminal0> I am using intrepid
<Slart> fde: oh.. SlashLife.. read what fde said.. before you go and do something I told you =)
<SlashLife> Slart: Too late. :D
<serhildan> a.q
<SlashLife> fde: So postfix would be the preferred choice?
<odder> two things 1) how to make nautilus display text only in window title? 2) how to make nautilus display icons only on desktop?
<fde> SlashLife: you want to use postfix over sendmail... there are others too... apt-cache search mail-transport-agent for a list
<SlashLife> Ok, but that means that I need to install postfix first. :)
<bn43> hi does anyone use smstools here?  I'd like to know what rights need to be assigned to the script for the eventhandler
<MrNatas> Can someone please help. I am new to linux and trying to upgrade Lmms
<fde> SlashLife: yup... sendmail is one of the most exploited daemons around though, so avoid it
<MrNatas> There is a version 0.4.2
<MrNatas> but
<MrNatas> apt-get upgrade
<SlashLife> Should I uninstall sendmail again first? Oo
<MrNatas> says 0.3 is the newest
<fde> SlashLife: well, installing postfix should conflict sendmail... so it'll do that for you
<lifestream> !enter | MrNatas
<ubottu> MrNatas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrNatas> ok sorry
<fde> SlashLife: doesn't make sense to have 10 mta's all trying to send all your mail  :P
<SlashLife> Mails are something I never really figured out. :)
<PokerFacePenguin> Why would my / filesystem keep growing when my /HOME is seperated?  Both DF and the Panel app for GNOME show 13G out of 15G used up on / partition.   My /var/log isn't but a few mb, there are not that many programs installed.  Most of the junk on this machine is located in /HOME.   /tmp on this machine doesn't show using much space.  No stuff in trash.  What gives?
<MrNatas> so can anybody help with lmms?
<bn43> MrNatas: hi the repositories(where u get ur updates from) don't necessarily have the latest, cutting edge version of software
<SlashLife> They are so simple, yet the system became so complex ...
<MrNatas> oh ok, so how do i update that?
<fde> SlashLife: if you intend to use the mta just for personal mail... I'd recommend something like ssmtp ... easy set up, and uses your isp or something like gmail to actually send the mail... it just throws the mail at those sites...
<oCean_> PokerFacePenguin: check /var/cache ?
<Slart> PokerFacePenguin:  try playing around with "du" or the gui tool.. disk usage analyzer and see what is using the space
<bn43> MrNatas: if you really need it, then u have to either get the deb packages of the software, or compile it yourself
<fde> SlashLife: You can't send mail if you don't have your own registered domain... no ISP and the like will allow it to go through due to spammers ruining it for everyone else
<PokerFacePenguin> oCean_: yes, /var isn't holding much at all
<Emma-opej19>  #opej19
<MrNatas> ye I tried, but I need Qt4 or something to compile it, but cant install that..
<SlashLife> As I said: I don't need to recieve mail on this machine ... this is an intranet server running a CRM which allows to send newsletters ... The senders mail address belongs to the organization domain, which does not point to this machine, though.
<opej19> opej
<oCean_> PokerFacePenguin: ah. And maybe /opt? Once I found several vm's in /opt each a couple of GB. Sorry.. just guessing
<SlashLife> Yeah, that's a bit of a problem. :/
<terminal0> Someone can help me with my nvidia card??
<lifestream> Why doesn't xmodmap not show Volume Up, Down, Audio Next/Previous, even though those keys DO work?
<SlashLife> 'cause it is a dialup domain ... static IP, though
<opej19> #opej19
<bn43> MrNatas: what version ubuntu r u running?
<MrNatas> um,.. hardy
<fde> SlashLife: yeah, it should work fine within a LAN...
<dkulchenko> !testdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<PokerFacePenguin> oCean_: i will look, but this machine is a basic one that is mainly used for internet and digital camera stuff.  It should not be using 13G for /.  My intrepid install (fresh) only is using 3.7G
<SlashLife> Nah, the newsletter is supposed to go out to the "customers".
<Slart> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<tsuna27> i tried installing ubuntu but it failed not I have Grub loading error 22 help please
<mjfcolas> bonjour tout le monde
<bn43> MrNatas: on the lmms website, they have binaries for ibex(8.10)
<odder> !fr | mjfcolas
<ubottu> mjfcolas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> bonjour mjfcolas, this channel is english only
<SlashLife> I'll just try to get it to work and if I fsck up, they just have to get their administrator to stop eating pizza all day.
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: how did you try and install?
<SlashLife> <- poor little dev
<fde> SlashLife: lol... well, #ubuntu-server will likely be able to help more than this channel though
<tsuna27> INdygunfreak: I tried to install ubuntu it failed, I installed grub now nothing works
<oCean_> PokerFacePenguin: yeah, that's annoying. It might be a ill-placed logfile (e.g. not in /var/log) but still.. 13G is *way* to much
<mjfcolas> odder sorry, i thought i was on -fr
<MrNatas> bn43: ye but im so new to this, and every time I download a file or try to install i need to get more files first
<SlashLife> They installed Ubuntu 7.10 ... not Ubuntu Server. :/
<SlashLife> But that's still better than the rest of the machines ... which run SuSE 9.1
<MrNatas> bn43: but thanks, ill check..
<fde> SlashLife: you should get them to upgrade to one of the LTS releases... I don't even think 7.10 is still supported, or if it is, it won't be for much longer
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: how did you try to reinstall grub
<bn43> MrNatas: heh yeah - dependancies dependancies!
<fde> SlashLife: well, its really not better considering support life cycles
<tsuna27> INdygunfreak: I never tried to reinstall grub
<MrNatas> bn43: ye thats what I mean, lol but anyways, cheerz, thanks..
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: are you on the live cd now?
<SlashLife> I am not going to do that to a remote machine ... I know my way around Linux a bit, as it is similar to FreeBSD (which I use for my own network structure) ... but I'm not going to take the responsibility for crashing a remote customer server. :)
<SlashLife> Especially one in another country.
<fde> SlashLife: should inform the admin that he's a moron, and should start testing 8.04 for upgrading.
<bn43> cool - keep plugging away - u'll grow to love linux
<lifestream> People, why don't my Latitude D820 fans work? My laptop is breaking a sweat, and I don't hear those fans. How do I make them work? :P
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me figure out why my Mic isn't recording?
<tsuna27> INdygunfreak: no I took Out the live CD
<SlashLife> Yes. Yes, he is.
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: so how are you here now?
<lifestream> mikeshollen,  on Sound Recorder? Or in other applications?
<tsuna27> INdygunfreak: I am on another laptop
<Jampiter> Hi
<nemo> hey folks. I'm updating a Hardy machine to Ibex - I just got a notification that this was a first time running lilo - that's quite correct. the machine was using grub.  I'm a little worried.  This machine is 3000km away.
<fde> SlashLife: tell him that 7.10 support will only continue for max of like 2 months... and that 8.04 is supported for 4 years more
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: boot the live CD on the pc that doesn't work,
<MaT-dg> can I run kdenlive (KDE video editor) on gnome?
<Jampiter> How do I make the option to rotate the screen 90 degrees appear in the screen resolution menu?
<mikeshollen> lifestream: it doesn't seem to be working period. I really wanna get it working in ventrilo, but the first step is just to get it working in the linux environment
<fbccccv> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mikeshollen> lifestream: i'll try whatever you want
<SlashLife> fde: Err ... all these boxes are running PHP 4 ...
<fde> MaT-dg: sure
<nemo> Is there any reason Ibex might use lilo instead of grub? I suppose if I check in synaptic before rebooting I should only see one of the two boot loaders installed, right?
<Jampiter> All that's in the drop down menu at the moment is "normal"
<SlashLife> Which support was discontinued with a last security release last August.
<Jampiter> Should I add something to xorg?
<tsuna27> Indygunfreak: then what
<fde> SlashLife: should take that into account while testing the LTS (Ubuntu 8.04) ... unless he wants to risk being hacked though, he should not stay with 7.10
<MaT-dg> fde: I installed and it closes immediately after GUI is opened
<fde> MaT-dg: run it on the CLI and tell us the output
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: first, try steps 1-6 here, see if that installs grub properlly...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<fde> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MaT-dg> fde: hmm on cli it stays open..
<SlashLife> That's the bad thing: Those are all network internal boxes, so they don't consider service security an issue.
<fde> !patience | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jampiter> ...
 * SlashLife needs to find a new job.
<Dillizar> !LCARS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LCARS
<SlashLife> BEFORE this whole thing blows up.
<Jampiter> !screenrotation#
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenrotation#
<Jampiter> !screenrotation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenrotation
<fde> MaT-dg: strange... well, if you throw a & after the command, it will detach from the terminal so you can close it
<Jampiter> !screenresolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsuna27> Indygunfreak: I can even get into ubuntu
<tsuna27> Indygunfreak: I cant even get into ubuntu**
<lifestream> mikeshollen,  Ok 1: what kind of mic do you have? 2: What Ubuntu do you have (version) and how long ago did you install it? 3: Are you using Pulseaudio? (If you don't know, you most likely are)
<fde> Jampiter: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ...
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: thats why i said do it from the live cd
<ttuttle> Hey, I'm trying to set up emacspeak with voxin (Oralux's package with the ViaVoice TTS engine) on intrepid.
<Redragon> okay, I am obviously lame. I am beaten by pidgin. I can get all accounts to work except msn.
<MaT-dg> fde: okay thx :)
<Jampiter> fde: I know, but the option I want is not there
<tsuna27> Indygunfreak: Iive CD does not work on this laptop
<ttuttle> When I run emacspeak, it says "Process speaker not running."
<fde> Jampiter: what option do you want?
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: then how did you install?
<fde> Redragon: you try aMSN yet like I told you?
<Redragon> I cannot get it to connect to the server?
<mikeshollen> lifestream: i have an internal mic which I think is an nvidia ck804, ubuntu hardy installed about a week ago, and I am using Pulseaudio
<fde> Redragon: probably its an old version of Ubuntu without msn protocol 15 support
<Redragon> amsn?
<Redragon> no. I haven't.
<Jampiter> fde: I want to be able to rotate the screen 90 degrees. However, only "Normal" is showing in the screen rotation drop down menu. How can I fix this?
<tea_ovedose> hi, is there any applications to recover deleted files in ubuntu ?
<ravenx> greets
<tsuna27> Indygunfreak: I tried to install ubuntu but it failed, not I reboot my comp and nothing shows up expet the grub error 22
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: ok, i thought you said you got ubuntu installed.
<MaT-dg> fde: apparently the & doesn't detach it from terminal -> close terminal, kdenlive closes
<ravenx> can anybody see what i am typing?
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: grub is typically the last thing to install..  so if you're getting a grub error,t hat would indicate it made it that far.
<speckz> Hi! I hope someone can help me. I'm not sure what this is called so I could not search for it. I need to configure an Ubuntu server to accept and send email from local LAN (different subnets) without having to provide login. Is it possible to configure this based on IPs and/or IP ranges?
<fde> ravenx: no, sorry
<ravenx> funny lol
<ttuttle> ravenx: yes
<Jampiter> fde: Do you know how?
<Redragon> <digs his heels in> If others can access msn chat with pidgin so should I.
<ravenx> cool just making sure this irc works
<Redragon> grrrrrr
<SlashLife> fde: Who is ravenx? I never saw him typing.
<tsuna27> Indygunfreak: it installed but when ever I tried to get into ubuntu it died, I got a black screen
<fde> Jampiter: no, sorry... never had to do that, so not familiar with it
<Jampiter> fde: Oh, ok. Thanks anyway
<Jampiter> Does anyone else have any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: you'er gonna have to ask someone else for help, you';re talking all oer yourself, fist you didn't get it installed, then you got it installed, thne the live cd doesn't work, but thats what you installed from.. if you can't get a straight answer to a question, you cannot expect help'
<marcelkoopman> hi
<g33k_gir1> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fde> speckz: that isn't possible, the system will need to know about the user... you want #ubuntu-server though
<tea_ovedose> hi, is there any applications to recover deleted files ?
<Thomas82> Guys, please help me ;( I'm going to travel 12h by train, without working internet it will be nightmare :/ Anyone got idea why I get those errors in syslog? http://pastebin.com/m5adf6fa9 Thanks in advice!
<carpii__> is there a site which announces changes to the ubuntu repo's ?
<profanephobia> for some reason apt wants me to autoremove all the dependencies needed by vuze 4 how can i tell apt not to want to remove those apps?
<carpii__> i want to start knowing why apt-get is upgrading certain s/w
<fde> tea_ovedose: there is depending on fs used... e2fsprogs has something, I just can't remember the command
<Jampiter> Is it on the Ubuntu Wiki?
<Jampiter> !rotation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rotation
<tsuna27> Indygunfreak: okay look I put in the live CD TRIED to install ubuntu but then at the end it did not work, I get up to a black screen I downloaded the grub manager and then bam when I try to start my laptop it goes to the grub error
<Shrini> ﻿tea_ovedose: hi, what filesystem you use?
<fde> tea_ovedose: It won't be very useful though if you've waited too long... once the journal has updated, the file is gone forever
<Shrini> ﻿tea_ovedose: not possible in ext3
<tea_ovedose> Shrini: ntfs
<fde> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Shrini> ﻿tea_ovedose: not possible in resisefs too
<fde> Jampiter: ^
<Thomas82> really nobody can help? :(
<milkncat> someone help me please :)
<tea_ovedose> fde: just two hrs ago so it shouldn't be too long
<marcelkoopman> Thomas82, you are using a usb network device?
<OsamaK> Hello. Can someone check this <http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6751052>, it would be very helpful if I could solve it tonight.
<SuperGuy_9000> (I'm a Ubuntu noob) I'm using Compiz check, it says it has too skip my nv driver because it's in use. I say yes too more information. It says it can't handle Compiz, I need to install the correct drivers for it. When I say yes to search for drivers, I get no results and an error about a theme engine not being installed. What can I do?
<speckz> thanks fde!
<Myrtti> Thomas82: have you asked at forums already?
<Thomas82> marcelkoopman: thanks for interest, I've got built-in hdspa modem in dell laptop
<fde> tea_ovedose: I think it might be actually
<marcelkoopman> Thomas82, did it work before?
<milkncat> I've 2 discs raid 0. and bought one more today.non-raid. i installed ubuntu 8.10 on it. but i can't boot it. GRUB gives me an error. Anyone knows how to deal with it ?
<Jampiter> fde: That's multiple monitors, which is completely seperate from what I want to do
<MaT-dg> fde: I've got some output from the crach -> KCrash: Application 'kdenlive' crashing... KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<Thomas82> Myrtti: Yesterday, everything was ok, I didn't change nothing, today its not working and to be honest I don't have time to post in on forum, I've got a train within 1h :/
<tea_ovedose> fde: @@ so there's nothing can save it
<fde> Jampiter: stands for X Rotation and Resolution ... so that will be about your only resource... maybe try asking in #xorg too though?
<marcelkoopman> Thomas82, did you upgrade something?
<kosen> hi there, is there an AbiWord guru here? :)
<Jampiter> fde: Ah, I see.. I'll try that channel too
<fde> tea_ovedose: probably not, no... did you install e2fsprogs? dpkg -l e2fsprogs | grep undelete and try?
<Thomas82> marcelkoopman: nothing, there wasn't new updates since yesterday
<tea_ovedose> Shrini: doh... not even ntfs ...
<vigo> Where is the clipboard?
<marcelkoopman> Thomas82, is there a newer kernel version than you are using now? maybe boot into that one?
<qbrix> I'm looking for a spanish version of Ubuntu, do I just download the standard ISO from ubuntu.com ?
<fde> vigo: you can try something like glipper for advanced clipboard functionality... otherwise there is a crude implementation within the xserver itself
<milkncat> I've 2 discs raid 0. and bought one more today.non-raid. i installed ubuntu 8.10 on it. but i can't boot it. GRUB gives me an error. Anyone knows how to deal with it ?
<Dillizar> does splash screens from KDE work on GNOME
<fde> vigo: I don't know where things are stored within it though
<Thomas82> marcelkoopman: before I had those errors in syslog http://pastebin.com/m1fab7751 for me it looks as something with permission
<Bugs_BunnyBR> someone can help me with my nvidia card?
<fde> Dillizar: no
<Dillizar> damn
<vigo> fde: Thank you
<fde> !nvidia > Bugs_BunnyBR
<ubottu> Bugs_BunnyBR, please see my private message
<qbrix> I'm looking for a spanish version of Ubuntu, do I just download the standard ISO from ubuntu.com ?
<fde> qbrix: yes
<tea_ovedose> fde: nope haven't installed it but when I search the name you refered doesn't seem like it's a recovery application
<marcelkoopman> Thomas82, i dont know how to solve it, maybe upgrade and boot into a newer kernel
<qbrix> fde: thx
<fde> !es > qbrix
<ubottu> qbrix, please see my private message
<qbrix> ok
<Thomas82> ok, I'll try it, Thanks for interest marcelkoopman :)
<Dillizar> fde, are you sure what is the works that can happen :D if install the splash screen
<Thomas82> cU
<Bugs_BunnyBR> fde..I already install my nvidia card thousands of times..but this time happened something different..so if you may help I will by glad
<guntbert> qbrix: yes, you download the standard version and choose the language during install
<fde> tea_ovedose: e2fsprogs provide several ext tools... one of which is an undelete tool... but ok
<marcelkoopman> Thomas82, hope you can fix it, these things always happen when you dont have time
<qbrix> guntbert: great, thx for the info
<tea_ovedose> fde:ext tools ? doesnt it support both types of ext ?
<fde> Dillizar: they are simply entirely different implementations... you can just grab the images I guess and replace one from another theme... but without some hackery it wouldn't work
<felicia> hello, sorry to bother everyone, but i have some hardware issues using intrepid.  im trying get my backlight brightness controls working on a vaio laptop.
<fde> tea_ovedose: all 4 versions of ext... yes
<tea_ovedose> fde: ty I will install it now and see if there's any luck
<fde> tea_ovedose: as I said, once installed, type 'dpkg -L e2fsprogs | grep undelete' ... I forget the exact binary name
<marcelkoopman> felicia, when adjusting the controls, what do you see when typing 'dmesg' in the console?
<fde> felicia: what kind of video card?
<marcelkoopman> felicia, does it show anything
<felicia> i've got it working on command line using nvclock.  i just cant bind them to the keys
<helper> hi sir , i plumb my interface eth1 into  2 ip's and it work properly but when i reboot the ip of eth1:1 and eth1:2 remove i want to reconfig them again
<andresj> hello, i had apt-cacher setup but now that I uninstalled it, apt can't retrieve any files, since it can
<helper> how i can make them forever i don't want to config it everytime
<andresj> oops
<suicidepills> lifestream: hey man
<felicia> marcelkoopman, i've got it working on command line, just cant bind them to the keys
<andresj> hello, i had apt-cacher setup but now that I uninstalled it, apt can't retrieve any files, since it can't connect to apt-cacher. how do i configure apt to stop using apt-cacher?
<Dillizar> How can i make a splash screen?
<marcelkoopman> felicia, did you install hotkey-setup?
<lifestream> suicidepills, heya whats up?
<marcelkoopman> felicia, hotkey-setup - auto-configures laptop hotkeys
<fde> andresj: System > Administration > Software Sources... change the Server option at the bottom of the first tab
<francescogvfbtg> ciao a tutti
<fde> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<felicia> marcelkoopman, it is installed
<helper> how i can make them forever i don't want to config it everytime
<helper> hi sir , i plumb my interface eth1 into  2 ip's and it work properly but when i reboot the ip of eth1:1 and eth1:2 remove i want to reconfig them again
<rrva> I want XvMC for my intel gma 4500 on intrepid. Are there any builds of xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.6.1 for intrepid or do I need to upgrade to jaunty?
<francescogvfbtg> ragazze con cam ed msn ci siete?
<fde> !it | francescogvfbtg
<ubottu> francescogvfbtg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jampiter> Does anyone else have any ideas? #xorg appears to be dead.
<fde> francescogvfbtg: sudo aptitude install amsn if I understand correctly
<Dillizar> !mk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk
<Dillizar> !mkd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkd
<rrva> w
<fabio_> Jampiter: what about xorg ?
<fde> Dillizar: /msg the bot
<[tla]> Hi.  I "apt-get install net-snmp" and the AES cipher is not supported in the snmpget etc commands for SNMPv3.  Do I need to install something else too or is AES support disabled for some reason?  Thx.
<marcelkoopman> felicia, do these keys work in kde? gnome?
<andresj> fde, lol it worked!! thank you :D why did i need to do that, though? if i already errased the file i created /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<fde> fabio_: he wants to rotate his screen 90 degrees
<helper> anyone can help ?
<fde> andresj: it likely commented out things in /etc/apt/sources.list ... Software Sources repopulated it
<dmz> howdy everyone, i thought the xserver servers were compiled w/out the default xcreensaver (the old MIT style one with the grey screen & X)? it appears that it is still there :(
<felicia> marcelkoopman, im sorry, i forgot to say that im in gnome, and i used nvclock to get the backlight working.  its just that the fn+f5/f6 keys never worked
<nilo_> Hello everybody
<[tla]> helper: did you check /etc/network/interfaces?
<fde> andresj: otherwise it would keep arguing over where to get files etc... and the idea of apt-cacher (and apt-proxy) is to have the network get it from a specific machine rather than over the internet
<andresj> fde hahaha lol no idea, but it worked! :P
<marcelkoopman> felicia, maybe there is a chance that it works in kde, because its more like the applications need to use the key events
<fabio_> fde: just rotate yourself
<nilo_> someone know or work with typolight??
<fde> fabio_: I was thinking the same, actually... but I don't think that counts as support  :P
<DizzyDoo> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Server for the first time, rebooted and the computer seems to hang at "Verifying DMI Pool Data", any ideas what's going on here?
<helper> <[tla]> it's not added there
<fabio_> but there is a way to do this
<fabio_> Gnome -> Display Manager.
<helper> <[tla]>  @ terminal i put : ifconfig eth1:1 192.168.0.25 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255
<helper> but on the /etc/network/interfaces not there
<suicidepills> lifestream: not much.  in regards to your question from before: when i say idle, i just mean that i wasn't using it.  it wasn't suspended or anything
<felicia> marcelkoopman, i really prefer to use gnome, been using it for a while.  its just this laptop and key bindings
<fde> helper: so populate /etc/network/interfaces with that info? why would ifconfig automatically populate that stuff?
<suicidepills> lifestream: i can't suspend 'cause i used the Wubi installer
<fabio_> Jampiter: Gnome -> Preferences _> Display Manager
<[tla]> helper: ifconfig will not add it, either use the gui interface management tool or add it yourself
<helper> fde i am new @ ubuntu :)
<marcelkoopman> felicia, look for gnome applications that use these keys
<burkmat> DizzyDoo, Did you change your hardware setup recently?
<helper> ah ok
<Jampiter> fabio_: No Display manager option :/
<DizzyDoo> burkmat, I only just built my server box.
<[tla]> helper: you are adding a sub-interface?  ie you really mean to config eth1:1 and not just eth1 ?
<fde> helper: its not that difficult... mostly its the same as ifconfig but each option is on a different line... just check out man interfaces
<helper> so i'll put : auto eth1:1 then iface eth1:1 inet static  then address 192.168.0.25 netmask 255.255.255. 0 ?
<felicia> fde, i've got the backlight working via command line using nvclock.  i just cant get the fn+f5 and f6 working
<marcelkoopman> felicia, In Gnome default values are put into hotkey preferences for keyboard-shortcuts which then does sensible things with them such as launch an e-mail client or change the volume and show an on screen display or play/pause music.
<fabio_> Jampiter: gnome-display-properties
<fde> felicia: you were told to use hotkey-setup... did you try that?
<felicia> fde, already had them installed
<regeya> rude
<helper> [tla]> i want eth1 and config eth1:1 2 networks so @ /etc/network/interfaces  i'll put : auto eth1:1 then iface eth1:1 inet static  then address 192.168.0.25 netmask 255.255.255. 0 ?
<burkmat> DizzyDoo, Well, if I'm not completely mistaken the issue would most likely be with BIOS. Have you got the latest drivers and BIOS upgrades?
<maximus007> is there an selinux specific channel for ubuntu?
<Jampiter> fabio_: In the rotation drop down menu, only "Normal" Appears
<Vague> Is it possible to actually cause a program to wait a few seconds before startup, in essence, is there a delay command I can put under the session preferences for a program?
<lifestream> suicidepills,  hmmmm... I'm not sure about the crash. Not even sure if it's specific to Wubi! :( Sorry!
<burkmat> !gimp > burkmat
<fde> maximus007: I believe so... but search google for 'ubuntu irc channel list' ... there is a wiki page with them all
<ubottu> burkmat, please see my private message
<felicia> fde, unless theres a way to run it, i dont know what to do :(
<[tla]> helper: yes.  you may also want to add gateway <ip>
<suicidepills> lifestream: no, it's cool.  i've been googling around and it seems to be a known problem.  no one has said anything about wubi being a suspect though...
<lifestream> Vague,  you could put something like:     sleep 5  & YourProgram      where 5 is in seconds. Can be any number in seconds that you want
<suicidepills> lifestream: i just remember hearing that ntfsg (or whatever it's called) was kind of unstable
<DizzyDoo> burkmat: To be honest, I have to idea how to install the latest drivers or upgrade the BIOS, this is my first time with Linux. Google is telling me that the HD could be the component at fault here.
<felicia> marcelkoopman, i've tried that... dont have options for brightness changing there.  how does one add they're own?
<fde> suicidepills: ntfs-3g is pretty stable these days, it just lacks some features due to lack of specs etc
<Vague> lifestream, so...under session preferences, if the command is sudo firestarter  --start-hidden I would put sleep where?
<suicidepills> fde: ah, well maybe it's not that then...
<fde> Vague: this is for Gnome or KDE? you can use the entire command you'd usually type within the Session config tool.
<fabio_> Jampiter: man xrandr
<lifestream> Vague,  sleep 5 & sudo firestarter --start-hidden    (replace 5 with the number of seconds you want)
<suicidepills> lifestream: is there a log i could check for errors?
<Vague> fde, gnome
<Vague> lifestream, great, thanks
<fde> suicidepills: there are a few... all in /var/log/
<fabio_> Jampiter: xrandr --rotate .... try it
<burkmat> DizzyDoo, It could be, but is this a completely new rig that's never been tested before?
<suicidepills> fde: what should i be looking for?
<fde> suicidepills: probably /var/log/messages
<Jampiter> fabio_: Ok
<lifestream> suicidepills,     maybe   dmesg            Type dmesg in a terminal
<DizzyDoo> burkmat: Never been tested before
<fde> suicidepills: dmesg | grep -i ntfs probably
<chubby> hello
<danopia> hai
<Gumby> Does anyone here know what specifies which config files are placed in a packages .conffile locate in /var/lib/dpkg/info/  ?  I am trying to figure this out so a package I am creating does not have a specific file overwritten during a package version upgrade.
<chubby> i have an problem with ubuntu 8.10 and network manager within umts
<chubby> where i can specify the device file?
<suicidepills> fde: nothing comes up...
<suicidepills> lifestream: what else should i be looking for?
<fde> suicidepills: try grep -i ee instead? that will return all errors
<lifestream> Does anyone know how to force my fans to work? My PC is overheating because the fans will not come on
<pop79> hi!
<fde> Gumby: you probably want #ubuntu-motu - this is desktop support
<Jampiter> lifestream: Are you sure they work?
<suicidepills> fde: there's a few things...can i paste bin 'em to you?
<burkmat> DizzyDoo, Hmm... Annoying issue, no doubt, not very much info on it. Could try poking about BIOS and clearing the CMOS (maybe the MB will reconfigure itself properly), but to be honest I have no idea how to properly fix it. Not really a Linux issue either... So I don't really know.
<africaman> hi all
<Jampiter> lifestream: They should come on if the computer is getting that hot
<Gumby> fde, I'll give it a shot thx
 * burkmat mumbles something about quit-shortcuts being evil.
<fde> Gumby: been a while, but I'm fairly sure those files are in debian/control within the src.deb though
<DizzyDoo> thanks anyway burkmat, I'll try... something
<lifestream> Jampiter,  yes they work, I had Windows 7 Beta installed last week (just for giggles, but it made me gag so I came back to Linux), and the fans were working
<pop79> My ati xpress graphics 200 graphics card *always* flickers with anything going on to do with 3d. What should i do?
<burkmat> DizzyDoo, Good luck. :)
<fde> Gumby: #ubuntu-motu concentrates on assisting new package maintainers and the like, so they should be helpful though
<lifestream> Jampiter, I've never really paid much attention to it, because my house is always cool, but now I'm in a really hot room, so it's not helping ;p
<lifestream> suicidepills,  i'm not really sure :/ I dont know much when it comes to log files :P
<Jampiter> lifestream: I'm afraid I can't help you there then. My advice would be to remove the side of the computer if it is a desktop, and clean the heatsink if it is a laptop
<allen> evening
<shingouz> when preseeding an install, is there any way to tell the install to use a specific hostname? if there is, where should i put the value for the hostname?
<hlm> allen, evening
<pop79> !howdy |allen
<ubottu> allen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fde> pop79: are you using fglrx or radeon driver?
<africaman> take screen shot dialog box keep pop up on my desktop how can i spot this can any one help me pls
<pop79> fglrx, i think
<suicidepills> lifestream: it's cool, i'm sure i'll get it figured out eventually
<jeeez> if I create a new profile in firefox and delete private data and stuff, will data from my old profile be wiped out too?
<cliebow> anyone have ldap running in intrepid?
<lifestream> Jampiter,  I just had the whole motherboard replaced a couple weeks ago (its a laptop, and I had DELL replace my vid card) so it should have new heatsink. But it's not the processor fan that I'm worried about ^^ It's the fans on the back of the desktop ^^
<pop79> fde, fglrx i think :)
<fde> pop79: don't guess... cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i fglrx return anything? how about lsmod | grep -i fglrx ?
<africaman> take screen shot dialog box keep pop up on my desktop how can i spot this can any one help me pls
<pop79> huh? fde
<lifestream> jeeez, no, it wont, just the new one
<jeeez> lifestream: thanks
<fde> pop79: in Applications > Accessories > Terminal ... copy and paste those commands...
<Jampiter> lifestream: I'm afraid I can't help you there :(
<pop79> which ones fde?
<lifestream> Jampiter, that's alright, thank you for trying :)
<africaman> take screen shot dialog box keep pop up on my desktop how can i spot this can any one help me pls
<Jampiter> lifestream: No problem.
<fde> pop79: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i fglrx and lsmod | grep -i fglrx
<n8tuserf> africaman-> am sorry, you are getting a pop up?
<paradoxgo> There is a delay in response when I click by tapping on the touchpad. Can anyone help?
<pop79> fde: ill post the result in pastebin, wait...
<africaman> yes n8tuserf
<africaman> yes n8tuserf
<africaman> take screen shot dialog box keep pop up on my desktop how can i spot this can any one help me pls
<lifestream> Does anyone know of a composer that can be used in Gnome? (Other than Compiz)
<n8tuserf> africaman-> you can try   ps -aux   and look for the id of that popup on the list,  then kill -15 pidofpopup
<pop79> fde: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119794/
<Slart> lifestream: there is a very simple composite manager you can run just to get transparency and such I think
<Slart> lifestream: search in synaptic for composite manager
<n8tuserf> africaman-> btw this ubuntu right and not windows?
<fde> lifestream: compositor you mean? only full featured ones are kwin, xfwm4 and compiz
<Brack10> how can I find out the name of my ALSA device for use in the config file of several audio players?
<lifestream> Slart, Yeah, I want something really really basic, just enough to use AWN ^_^; .. cool idea, will search in synaptic
<n8tuserf> Brack10-> try alsaconfig
<lifestream> fde yeah, compositor. brain fart :p
<Slart> !info xcompmgr | lifestream
<ubottu> xcompmgr (source: xcompmgr): X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-0.1 (intrepid), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Rencx> How i can stop program what not respond?
<n8tuserf> Brack10-> oops sorry thats wrong command
<Brack10> you mean alsaconf
<lifestream> fde,  do you know if I can use xfwm4 on Gnome? I absolutely love that compositor, but I don't really care for xfce
<Brack10> you're right that's not it
<pop79> Rencx, on gnome bottom right click the app and select quit
<Slart> Rencx: xkill might be useful.. or kill/pkill
<fde> pop79: these are not the commands I told you... you forget the grep part of the xorg log
<pop79> oops
<pop79> ill do it again :)
<allen> lol - i thought it was busy in here, left time zone set to usa instead of UK
<Slart> Brack10: cat /proc/asound/cards might give you some info
<fde> lifestream: you can use all window managers on all desktops... gnome insists you set the WINDOW_MANAGER= variable in ~/.xsession though
<Brack10> slart: Ok once I'm done reconfiguring my ALSA ;)
<Rencx> pop79: Slart: i use Ubuntu and cinelerra freeze after some use
<pop79> ok
<lifestream> fde, sounds good, *does a little dance* TY
<pop79> you do use gnome...
<romain__> fr
<fde> lifestream: to temporarily test... you can just do window-manager --replace (for instance xfwm4 --replace)
<pop79> ...Rencx
<Slart> !fr | romain__
<ubottu> romain__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Rencx> pop79: i'm new to ubuntu so i dont now how to kill and why it freeze
<fde> lifestream: they all adhere to http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/wm-spec though
<Slart> Rencx: pop79's suggestion is easy and works most of the time.. just right click on the application "button" in the window list..usually at the bottom of the screen... you'll get a small menu, select "close"
<lifestream> fde, oh so happy ^^
<fde> lifestream: heh  :)
<Rencx> Slart: dont work for me
<fde> pop79: so.... you gonna give me those commands output any time soon?
<lifestream> fde, I used xfce for atleast a year, just for the compositor LOL but I dont like xfce
<Slart> !doesntwork | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pop79> ok, if you right-click the gnome panel at the top (which is the horizontal bar containing applications) and click add to panel. look for force quit and when it appears, click it and click the app you want to freeze. simple :)
<pop79> ...for Rencx
<fabio_> !gnome | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_, please see my private message
<pop79> fde, one minute...
<fde> pop79: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i fglrx && lsmod | grep -i fglrx <--- copy and paste everything between the first c and the last x, paste this output to your fav pastebin
 * fde wants more money
<pop79> fde: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119800/
<MamboKurt> hi there
<MamboKurt> i got a problem with my grphics card
<pop79> !howdy |Mambokurt
<ubottu> Mambokurt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MamboKurt> its an ati xpress 1200
<pop79> MamboKurt, please don't say you have a problem, say what the problem is! :)
<MamboKurt> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<CarlFK> apt-get install mysql-server prompts for an admin pw - how can I suppress that (I'll deal with the pw later)
<MamboKurt> when i enter glxinfo
<MamboKurt> name of display: :0.0
<MamboKurt> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MamboKurt> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MamboKurt> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MamboKurt> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MamboKurt> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> MamboKurt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rencx> pop79: sory it just stands i even kill cinelerra throught system monitor but it is still here and always when i open it keeps freeze
<Slart> CarlFK: it's a command that installs software to your system.. it needs root permissions to do that
<CarlFK> I found dpkg --no-triggers but not sure how to use that with apt-get
<Slart> CarlFK: or you mean the admin pw for the database?
<pop79> What, is cinelerra?
<CarlFK> Slart: er.. sudo aptget... right.
<MamboKurt> i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pop79> Ill look it up rencx...
<MamboKurt> i searched the web
<Seta_> what's the command to remove hardware?
<MamboKurt> but nothing there
<Seta_> Example, I need to remove the HDA Intel so all sound goes to my Creative X-Fi
<fde> pop79: that looks like it should be fine... hmm... does 'glxinfo | grep direct' return yes?
<MamboKurt> anyone knows the trick?
<pop79> MamboKurt, please, try to keep any sentences that you can say in one, in one!
<fde> Seta_: Creative X-Fi doesn't work with Linux
<L3Tum> I think I have a conflict between my network card and mouse...can anyone help?
<evilbug> i'm thinking of making an ubuntu server and wondering if having a 32gb or 64gb ssd as the system drive and then have a 10/15000rpm secondary hdd with more capacity.
<Seta_> yes it does. I installed the driver for it. However, I want to uninstall the HDA Intel
<pop79> ill have looky fde...
<africaman> n8tuserf >i had this bash: kill: pidofpopup: arguments must be process or job
<evilbug> is a good idea. *
<fde> Seta_: you can add 'blacklist snd-hda-intel' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist though
<pop79> fde: it returns "Yes"
<dx00> hi everyone, can someone help mount a remote windows share so its read/write using fstab
<Seta_> fde: will that remove it from the hardware list?
<Slart> !mount | dx00
<ubottu> dx00: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fde> pop79: then I am not sure why you would get flickers... and there is nothing we can do considering its proprietary
<n8tuserf> africaman-> you have to find out the correct pid of the popup, it is listed when you do a   ps -aux    look at second column
<Slart> !ntfs | dx00
<ubottu> dx00: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Bobber> evilbug it's a good idea, but have you seen how fast embedded linux is?
<dx00> i'm using cifs
<pop79> Oh, sad, i might have to move from ubuntu, and ive used it for over a year...
<MamboKurt> ok. i installed the atifglrx driver. now my get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." when i run glxinfo. my card is ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series. if somebody knows how to get it working, please tell me
<pop79> :)
<pop79> :(
<evilbug> Bobber- embedded linux?
<Slart> dx00: I think there are some examples at those links.. you might want to check !samba too
<dx00> and i can view but i can't edit files
<fde> Seta_: that will ensure it stops loading at boot... then just reboot so the creative is set as default sound device (else it would still be pci1 rather than pci0 not that that means anything to you probably)
<marathon> hello i lost the caption in the windows
<marathon> how to restore it?
<pop79> dx00: try https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2008-May/003565.html
<fde> marathon: care to elaborate or throw a pic to picpaste.com ?
<marathon> when i open firefox i have the menus but not the caption to move the window
<fde> marathon: what caption?
<Rencx> Does anyone now how i can take snapshot from my laptop camera?
 * Slart thinks marathon has lost his window-decorations
<marathon> yes
<Bobber> evilbug yeah, linux boots up in less than half a second
<dx00> thx, ill check those out\
<Seta_> fde: also, would you know why #ubuntu forwards me to ubuntu-topic or whatever it is..? like..another room? it claims I have connection troubles, but changing my nickname fixes it.
<marathon> how to restore the decoration?
<Slart> Rencx: tried "cheese"?
<fabio_> metacity
<fabio_> marathon: metacity
<marathon> i have compiz
<evilbug> Bobber- sounds great :)
<shingouz> or marathon has some problems with his window manager
<Slart> Seta_: which room were you forwarded too?
<regeya> yippee
 * pop79 kindly and patiently waits for any problems that he can fix to come up :)
<marathon> ciao fabio
<marathon> i think is window manager
<Dillizar> where can i set the witch programs to be run on starting
 * hlm thanks pop79
<Seta_> fde: ubuntu-topic I think it was..let me check
<MamboKurt> pop79: no ideas?
<marathon> what to kill and restart?=
<Slart> !boot | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pop79> huh?
<pop79> hlm, what do you mean?
<MamboKurt> to my issue about the graphics cards
<fde> Seta_: it is due to the room settings... means max users was triggered
<pop79> oh...
<bastid_raZor> !session > Dillizar .. here
<ubottu> Dillizar, please see my private message
<marathon> ah no i haven't lost the decoration
<pop79> MamboKurt, what is you're problem?
<hlm> pop79, you said you were waiting for any problems to come up that you can help with
<Seta_> fde: then why doesn't it just reject other users from entering?
<marathon> the decoration is out of the window
<Rencx> Slart: will try it now
<pop79> oh...
<fde> Seta_: some channels trigger that if you're not identified too, but this isn't one of those
<marathon> when i move the cube i can see the decoration
<MamboKurt> when i try glxinfo i get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<fde> Seta_: due to the topic in that channel... it informs you of what happened... and who knows, you might still get help in there
<pop79> MamboKurt, is your card Ati?
<MamboKurt> yes
<Rencx> Slard: can ubutu set 2 screens what is not miror but extend?
<hlm> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fabio_> MamboKurt, is your card Ati (sh*it)?
<MamboKurt> lspci says: "ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]"
<Dillizar> bastid_raZor, thanks :D
<hlm> !changethemes
<Slart> !twinview | Rencx
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<ubottu> Rencx: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Dillizar> i forgot ;D
<hlm> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<africaman> wat is the comman for fomating
<bastid_raZor> Dillizar; glad i could help.
<fde> marathon: hit alt-f7 and move it down?
<Slart> Rencx: I think there are some other tools available too.. I cant remember what they are called though
<hlm> ubottu, I will always know your a bot ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> africaman: mkfs normally
<Dillizar> !cairo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<pop79> MamboKurt: try going into Add/Remove, Search for ati, and there should be a control panel or something, click the tick, and download and install...
<fde> Dillizar: /msg the bot
<pop79> try that first MamboKurt, ill give you more steps after
<Dillizar> ex. pls fde
<evilbug> Bobber- what ssd brand(s) should i go with?
<fde> Dillizar: just /msg ubottu cairo for instance...
<MamboKurt> pop79: ok
<Seta_> fde: ah...crap, how do I edit the blacklist file again?
<pop79> MamboKurt, it's called, Catalyst Control center
<fde> Dillizar: else you add too much noise to the channel, which can't be going on in a channel this large
<Dillizar> k fde now i know what you were trying to say :)
<fde> Seta_: echo "blacklist snd-hda-intel" | sudo tee -i /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<lupine_85> question - will Bad Things happen if I delete certain .list files in /var/lib/dpkg/info ?
<dx00> //Server/share /file cifs iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,noperm,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<dx00> thats my fstab line
<dx00> still cant write to it
<dx00> but it mounts and i can read files
<fde> Seta_: to make sure... cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and look at the last line  :)
<brunner> I just installed Ubuntu server, and I tried installing X using apt, but when I type "startx" at the command line, it dies with the error, "No valid FontPath count be found"
<lupine_85> I've had a spot of filesystem corruption leaving a bunch of them needing to be replaced, but dpkg won't work due to the files being the wrong format
<fde> brunner: how did you install X?
<vigo_> lupine_85: If they do, that is what backups are for.
<hlm> fde, brunner did it through apt
<Seta_> fde: would it be normal fo rit ot be the only line?
<prince_jammys> Seta_: tee -a, or you will truncate the file
<fde> hlm: I gathered that, I am more meaning the command
<hlm> fde, sorry :(
<Seta_> fde: truncate?
<Ademan> can anyone tell me why I have fglrx-modaliases on an ati-less system?
<lupine_85> vigo_: I don't have a backup of /var
<MamboKurt> pop79: i installed it and tried to run it, but the pops up a window saying it has problems initalising and that there is no driver or it's not properly working.
<fde> Seta_: replace entirely... in this case... did you already do the command?
<lupine_85> bit of an oops on my part
<brunner> fde: I manually used a long apt-get install command and included almost every package listed as a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<Seta_> yes..*twitch*
<pop79> oohhhhhh, looks bad MamboKurt, but i will try my best to help, wait a sec...
<Seta_> fde: Yeah...you said tee-i
<vigo_> lupine_85: Make one before you goof with it.
<Ademan> Seta_: you did back up the original file?... right? :-p
<brunner> fde: including gnome-core, gdm, gnome-system-tools, gnome-tils, and xserver-xorg
<Seta_> fde, ademan: uh...no...~_~
<fde> Seta_: no problem, but my apologies... let me paste a default blacklist file, then I'll tell you how to put it back
<MamboKurt> pop79: maybe should mention that i installed jaunty today :)
<lupine_85> wedll, kind of goes without saying
<Jampiter> Hi
<vigo_> lupine_85: I do not see as anything could really go bad, there is the restore function
<Jampiter> My xorg.conf has just wiped itself
<pop79> Oh, i dont think you should have, it has actually been known to have a few ati problems
<brunner> maybe I should just give in and install ubuntu-desktop
<Seta_> it was a fresh install with only one other blacklist entry
<Jampiter> What do I put back into it to make the screen resolution go back to normal? (1680x1050)
<lupine_85> vigo_: I was just wondering if anyone actually knew before I tried it
<pop79> MamboKurt, go to System, Administration, Update manager and search for updates
<lupine_85> `file *list | grep HTML |wc -l` gives me 8 entries, "woo"
<MamboKurt> pop79: i tried the newest by ubuntu and the one from the ati hompage
<pop79> Jampitar: Get viruss scanner from add/remove
<pop79> MamboKurt, try as i said, there might be certain updates needed.
<brunner> fde: okay, I just gave in.  I'm not installing ubuntu-desktop... 434 more packages
<Jampiter> pop79: It's not a virus, I was modifying it but it's just wiped itself
<L3Tum> Does anybody know anything about hardware conflicts?
<lupine_85> right, crunch time
<pop79> oh, i thought it just "wiped itself without notification".
<MamboKurt> pop79: brb
<vigo_> lupine_85: But you never know, so back it up if you have data that you want saved, OSs crash, is normally user error, try this, copy the text from that command, save it, then edit the other, if goof ups happen, then replace the original configs
<pop79> MamboKurt: In English please?
<fde> Seta_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119804/  <-- throw that into any file in your home folder... then sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist && sudo mv thisfile /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MamboKurt> pop79:be right back
<fde> Seta_: again, my apologies, wasn't thinking
<pop79> ok
<Jampiter> Anyone? This is quite urgent!
<fde> !urgent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urgent
<lupine_85> vigo_: mmhm. ooh, it downgrades the problem from an error to a serious warning
<lupine_85> win
<fde> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pop79> Jampitar, i might be able to help, just wait...
<Seta_> fde: thanks. I'll take care of it
<vigo_> lupine_85: That sounds better.
<fde> Seta_: that already has the hda intel blacklist entry too, so then you should just be able to restart
<pop79> Jampiter: i think i might be able to help...
<fde> Jampiter: in intrepid, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...
<vigo_> lupine_85: Gratzi!
<Jampiter> fde: There was a few minutes ago!
<Guest17074> hi folks. firefox refuses to start after an apt-get update. seems that it looks for libgnomeui which is not installed on my system.
<Jampiter> pop79: Oh?
<pop79> one minute, jampiter
<marioz> help, I think my hard drive is failing
<regeya> beg your pardon, fde?
<marioz> it says "error reading block" when booting
<fde> regeya: ?
<pop79> Jampiter: what is your graphics card?
<Jampiter> ATI Radeon 200M
<pop79> ok...
<regeya> I'm not within reach of an intrepid machine, but I just modified an xorg.conf on an intrepid machine last night...
<smokeytheman> hi, is there a terminal command for changing the resolution? or better yet to launch the interface to change the resolution?
<fde> regeya: in intrepid, Xorg handles those things automatically, so by default the file is unnecessary.
 * regeya facepalm
<fde> regeya: could be an additional tool added the file... but native drivers don't require it
<L3Tum> fde, What does intrepid use? This might help me also... I can't get my mouse to work. I found an xorg.conf file in intrepid, and it had some devices in there, just not mouse. But when I added mouse it still did not work. What does intrepid use in place of xorg.conf?
 * regeya facepalm again
<MamboKurt> pop79: updated and restarted the xserver. same problems as before
<fde> regeya: in this case, the ati packages likely modified it
<mikeshollen> I'm trying to figure out which device my keyboard is
<fde> regeya: ?
<mikeshollen> when I run the command ls -l /dev/input/by-id/ it doesn't seem to work
<lupine_85> OK, I can install stuff again now *phew*
<hlm> need help with installing a metacity theme, after adding it through the appearances dialog it is not showing up
<mikeshollen> it tells me there is no such directory
<vigo_> lupine_85: Whew! neato work
<pop79> MamboKurt: Very sorry, but I don't know any other possible solutions... sorry, but you'll have to look elsewhere
<fde> L3Tum: automatic configuration... Adam Jackson has been working on it for like 3 years and it finally went into 7.3 ... regeya you might want to look into this too
<MamboKurt> pop79: any idead where?
<fde> mikeshollen: it should be handled via hal and evdev ...
<mikeshollen> fde: what do you mean?
<regeya> in most cases, it's not necessary to modify it, I'll agree.  I've installed intrepid on 3 machines so far, one using an ati card, another has an nvidia card, the third uses unichrome.  all 3 machines are exceptions to the rule, I guess, because all 3 of 'em have xorg.conf.  there's not much to the file, but it's there :-)
<supervisor> oi
<aluno> Tudo bem?
<fde> mikeshollen: your keyboard... it should be handled via hal and evdev now... instead of -input-kbd
<pop79> MamboKurt: try #ati #nvidia or #xorg
<ikonia> MamboKurt: what is is the issue
<ikonia> pop79: why are you directing people to #ati #nvidia without knowing what card he has ?
<MamboKurt> ikonia: he knows
<ikonia> MamboKurt: what card do you have ?
<ikonia> you cant have an ati and an nvidia
<mikeshollen> fde: what I'm trying to do is run ventrilo through wine, I want to be able to play a full screen game and use my push to talk key, but vent does not pick up that i'm pushing the control button if it's not in focus. so I downloaded ventriloctrl which is a program that will forward my key to vent, but it needs to know what value my keyboard is so i can give it the PPT key.
<madafaker> witam
<pop79> ikonia: I was only trying to help
<MamboKurt> ikonia: i have a problem with my ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<ikonia> so why are you being directed to the wrong channels
<madafaker> moglby mi ktos polecic jakis edytor do c++
<ikonia> pop79: directing people to the wrong channels is not help
<pop79> sorry
<ikonia> MamboKurt: ok - what is the issue ?
<lupine_85> just need to reinstall another 35 packages to get rid of the serious warnings
<pop79> im leaving now :(
<hlm> grrr
<fde> regeya: well, if you're using the proprietary drivers... yes I would suspect they'll be more noisy... as unichrome needs settings for your tablet layout etc... so yes, makes sense it would be noisier... official drivers should now only require the layout at this point though, and entirely removing the file shouldn't effect anything
<pjsturgeon> trying to get ethernet working on ubuntu server 8.10. not sure how to configure /etc/networking/interfaces as it says "Reconfiguring networking interfaces [OK] then does nothing
<MamboKurt> glxinfo says: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".". when i try to start ccc its says it has problems initialising and that there is no driver or not properly working.
<fde> regeya: don't try it on the 3 machines you listed though, they will all require the things set up in the file
<fde> mikeshollen: #winehq
<ikonia> MamboKurt: what ati driver have you configured it to use, ati cards are famous for bad support and being driver fussy
<Pici> !pl | madafaker
<ubottu> madafaker: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<blizzle> MamboKurt, You might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<pjsturgeon> I am using onboard ethernet and running /etc/init.d/netowkring restart afterwards
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: what is the problem with the networking ?
<vigo_> I have a tail, see ya
<lupine_85> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh would help more, possibly
<pjsturgeon> not getting any signs of connectivity
<lupine_85> depending on the problem, mind ;) - I missed the start
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: can you expand on that, what are you treating as a sign of conectivity
<africaman> any time i upgrade to 8.10 my laptop keep hanging or freezing any thing i can do
<L3Tum> Can anybody help me with a possible conflict between mouse and network card?
<MamboKurt> i reconfigures xserver-xorg more often as i have fingers.
<Guest17074> who is the monkey who made firefox-3.0 depend on half of gnome ?
<ikonia> MamboKurt: that's not what I asked
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: ping google.com, ping 192.168.1.1, etc
<BULLE> Guest17074: welcome to the wonderfull world of gtk+
<Guest17074> BULEE : :-(
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: its not getting to network OR internet
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: ok - does your card have an ip address ?
<fde> Guest17074: mozilla... as they use gtk and several other mechanisms specific to gnome.... also, if you're using aptitude or installing suggests automatically, it will bring in firefox-gnome-support which will depend on more
<MamboKurt> ikonia: i installed the one from ubuntu and system->administration->hardware drivers says im using "ATI Fire GL"
<ikonia> MamboKurt: and that's marked as "in use" in that gui
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: how would I find that out? It is an onboard ethernet controller and I have it configured to use dhcp
<Guest17074> here is the list of what it brings with it
<Guest17074>   apt-xapian-index apturl firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding gksu gnome-app-install gnome-icon-theme
<MamboKurt> ikonia: it's green
<Guest17074>   gnome-keyring libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common libbonoboui2-0 libbonoboui2-common libcairo-perl libgksu2-0
<Guest17074>   libglib-perl libgnome-keyring0 libgnome2-0 libgnome2-canvas-perl libgnome2-common libgnome2-perl
<Guest17074>   libgnome2-vfs-perl libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common libgnomeui-0 libgnomeui-common libgnomevfs2-extra
<FloodBot1> Guest17074: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest17074>   libgp11-0 libgtk2-perl libgtop2-7 libgtop2-common liblaunchpad-integration1 libpam-gnome-keyring
<gejr_> how can i see what services are set to start on bootup ?
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: please paste the output of a.) ifconfig -a and your networking file in a pastebin
<prince_jammys> heh
<gejr_> from console that is..
<lupine_85> pjsturgeon: check layer2 (tcpdump -i ....) and layer3 (ip addr show)
 * pop79 would like it if people appriciate that im helping them.
<fde> Guest17074: why are you pasting this? we can read the depends ourselves  :/
<ikonia> MamboKurt: ok so that means it's in use, I suspect that 3d support is not available for your card and that xorg driver version
<lupine_85> well, assuming iproute2 is installed
<ikonia> pop79: please stop with that, I'm sure people are gratful for any valuable support
<pop79> ok
<lupine_85> otherwise ifconfig ... (eth0, probably)
<hlm> ERR: installing new themes is totally suckish, it does not work properly, it changes the main bars to something that reminds me of windows 95
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: how to paste that much? my troubled pc is failing to get on the network and there is too much to type over :)
<ikonia> !pastebin > pjsturgeon
<ubottu> pjsturgeon, please see my private message
<MamboKurt> ikonia: thanks. i think i read that this xoorg version is not supported by now
<ikonia> MamboKurt: xorg version in ubuntu is fully supported
<Guest17074> 51 new packages that i don't need !!! I'm regretting my apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> MamboKurt: what version of ubuntu are you using
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: i understand pastebin, i just cant get the output from that machine to this
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: ooh I see
<regeya> and back on xorg, if support for xorg.conf ever goes completely away, I'm buying a mac :->
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: i see settings for lo, wlan0 and wmaster0
<fde> Guest17074: also, yes, those things are all from firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: but no ethernet
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: ok - ok - so that means there is no ethernet device seen
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: you don't seen eth0, eth1 anything like that
<Guest17074> any way to remove these dependancies ?
<lupine_85> pjsturgeon: ifconfig -a ?
<torkel_> I'm having trouble with my wireless connection in ubuntu 8.10. It worked great with hardy and intrepid, but when upgrading to intrepid it all goes wrong. First of all the default Broadcom STA driver (i got a b4311) did not work as expected, it's unable to connect to the networks. Then I installed b43-fwcutter and correct firmware, it seems to load the drivers ok but no it's nagging about that the wlancard is turned off. I've turned it on...
<ikonia> Guest17074: no
<MamboKurt> ikonia: jaunty. i crashed my ibex and i thought it would be a good time to switch. thought so....
<lupine_85> or is it actually not there?
<ikonia> Guest17074: you'd have to rebuild the package
<Guest17074> :-((((
<L3Tum> My mouse and my network card do not work can somebody help me?
<ikonia> MamboKurt: jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1 and not supported/in development, using development versions is not a good idea
 * Guest17074 will drop firefox
<Guest17074> thanks anyway
<fde> Guest17074: they are not deps... just 'apt-get install firefox-3.0'  :/
<lupine_85> yay for broken kernalage, I guess
<ikonia> lupine_85: what kernel version is causing you problems
<MamboKurt> ikonia: i just realized it
<Guest17074> these 51 dependances appeared when removing and reinstalling firefox-3.0
<Guest17074> ah I know what happened
<pop79> Does KDE stand for Knoppix Desktop Enviornment?
 * lupine_85 notes that mixing aptitude and apt-get is generally Bad
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: no, you think onboard ethernet is the issue? i have ripped out a spare pci network card to try
<lupine_85> ikonia: none, I'm just commenting generally
<ikonia> pop79: no, Kommon Desktop envionment, and that is offtopic here
<Guest17074> I did not install firefox from ubuntu but from their web site if i remember well
<Guest17074> i'll try reinstalling it from there
<xpot> Question: can anyone help me with a memory address issue? Running ubuntu 8.1 amd64 just added 8GB DDR only Addressing 7.3GB
<ikonia> Guest17074: that would be unwise
<regeya> no.  the K just stands for K now.  It used to be Kool Desktop Environment...and as I typed that, ikonia gave an answer I'd not heard before...thanks ikonia
<ikonia> xpot: what makes you think that
<torkel_> anyone has any idea on how i could get this broadcom 4311 working on my laptop? Tried the propretary default driver, tried b43-fwcutter (failed because it says my wlan card is turned off, which i'm unable to turn on)?
<Veratyr9> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fde> Guest17074: then why are you complaining to us?
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: if you have no eth0/eth1 device from ifconfig -a then you have no network card detected
<Guest17074> what would be unwise would be to clutter my system because a gmoron decided to add a dependancy on gnome-support-whatever
<xpot> ikonia: resource monitor is showing that
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: grep eth /var/log/syslog.log
<ikonia> xpot: check "free"
<Guest17074> [21:37] *** You have been kicked from channel #ubuntu by ikonia (stop name calling, I asked you).
<ikonia> Guest17074: yes I know that
<Guest17074> fyi i am trying to run kubuntu, not ubuntu
<Guest17074> bye
<nitridr> anyone know why i have to reconnect my bluetooth keyboard and mouse every time i reboot?
<regeya> o_O
<xpot> ikonia: I am looking at the "System Monitor" shows "Memory 850MiB of 7.3GiB
<xpot> ikonia: is there a cli cmd I can use?
<ikonia> xpot: check the output of "free"
<jester314> hello!
<Drunkymonkey> ooouu
<xpot> ikonia: oh, duh
<ikonia> xpot: from what your saying resource monitor is showing 850 meg in use out 7.3gb free
<Drunkymonkey> Hello from Russia =)
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: no syslog.log there, tried locate and it failed
<fde> free -m if you want it to make sense
<ikonia> which ties in with what you've said
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: sys.log sorry
<pjsturgeon> tried updatedb and that failed too
<pjsturgeon> >.<
<xpot> ikonia: yes
<marathon> hello i m trying to connect another pc with ubuntu and samba 3.2.3 but it asks always for passowrd
<L3Tum> I need help with mouse not working......somebody....I've been trying to fix this for 3 days straight....possibly a conflict with network card, can anybody help me?
<marathon> the password is right
<Drunkymonkey> Епта!
<lupine_85> L3Tum: what happens when you remove the mouse? does the network card work?
<xpot> ikonia: Total=7488 ??
<BossaNestaAFK> hi guys.. is there a search function in apt-get?
<ikonia> xpot: boot the "memcheck" option from good, you may have bad ram
<ikonia> BossaNestaAFK: apt-cache
<lupine_85> BossaNestaAFK: apt-cache search
<BossaNestaAFK> thx guys..
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: it has spotted my realtek but says "Driver 's'd' needs updating, please use bus_type methods
<wes1> I would like my dyndns account to forward all connection attempts directly to a pc behind my router. How do I do this? Im using Hardy Heron
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: ahhh, looks like there is a problem with your card/kernel module, hence why it's not being found
<xpot> iknoia: ok, will do
<L3Tum> lupine_85, no. Usb mouse will work, but not the PS/2 mouse. network card I installed a week ago and never got it to work. I've tried everything on google to fix the mouse and the card, so the only thing I can think of is maybe a conflict between these
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: think i'll have more luck with another card?
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: if it's supported, sure
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: most main makes are
<pjsturgeon> d-link, lets hope so
<BossaNestaAFK> so, if i wanna install some driver and i need to recomplile my kernel, is kernel-package is what i need instead of "kernel-header"?
<ikonia> BossaNestaAFK: nope
<ikonia> BossaNestaAFK: only need to recompile the kernel if you want them built into the kernel, or the module requires a specific kernel version
<BossaNestaAFK> ikonia, oh... so.. it should be kernel-headers?
<wes1> I would like my dyndns account to forward all connection attempts directly to a pc behind my router. How do I do this? Im using Hardy Heron
<lupine_85> L3Tum: quite possibly, yeah. Are the PCI slots set to be managed by the O/S in your BIOS?
<BossaNestaAFK> ikonia, i'm running a special kernel,  2.6.24-21-eeepc .. i can't download the header.. @@
<ikonia> BossaNestaAFK: why do you need the header
<lupine_85> BossaNestaAFK: you can use the sources in place of the headers
<ikonia> wes1: that's nothing to with ubuntu - that's a router config
<pop79> ikonia: just to remind you that you forgot to take the away message "not at desk"
<BossaNestaAFK> something wrong with my Virtual Box, it show warning.. in my Fedora i could fix it with the VBox command
<L3Tum> lupine_85, I don't know. What do I look for? I have changed the BIOS setting for port 1 from auto to com1 back to auto, nothing happened. I don't know what to look for other than that
<ikonia> pop79: done, thank you
<BossaNestaAFK> lupine_85, oh.. yeah.. the source.. that's right!!
<lupine_85> L3Tum: there should be a Plug 'n Play menu somewhere
<wes1> ikonia; I said behind my router, so it have everything to do with ubuntu, its ubuntu software
<lupine_85> BossaNestaAFK: it's a good bet, since they're required by GPL to make it available :)
<ikonia> wes1: your router forwards to things behind your router - not your clients
<wes1> ikonia; sure i could make it forward to my router, then id have to use port forwarding to the comp or i can forward it directly to the comp via software
<sakyamuni> I added a file to /etc/init.d, how can I make it so it starts/stop like the other scripts?
<TruthTaco> how do i format a USB drive
<lupine_85> L3Tum: the other option, of course, would be to buy a USB mouse
<L3Tum> lupine_85, yes, I'm there....PNP OS Installed=NO, Resources Controlled By=Auto....
<BossaNestaAFK> lupine_85, hehe.. i forgot where can i download kernel source... can u tell me the name of the package?
 * hlm is now here to help! :-)
<wes1> ikonia no
<BossaNestaAFK> lupine_85, oh.. sorry.. it's not a command kernel.. so i have to google it myself, right?
<lupine_85> TruthTaco: mkfs.ext3 /dev/<whatever>
<ikonia> wes1: what ?
<ikonia> wes1: you want connections from the internet to forward to your PC ?
<racecar-56> my floppy drive dosen't work, it isn't detected but in windows it seems to work, what's the prob?
<lupine_85> BossaNestaAFK: it's BIOS-specific, yeah
<ikonia> wes1: is that what your asking ?
<TruthTaco> thanks
<wes1> !inadyn | ikonia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inadyn
<lupine_85> whoops, getting my wires crossed
<BossaNestaAFK> lupine_85, hehe. found it.. thx
<wes1> !ddclient | ikonia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddclient
<xpot> ikonia: is Total = 7992 Good?  I guess I just needed a reboot.
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: ifconfig shows me eth1, set me networking file to http://pastebin.com/m7632a035
<sakyamuni> anyone know something like chkconfig for ubuntu? sysv-rc-conf?
<wes1> it doesnt know anything about either
<ikonia> xpot: if your total is changing - that's worrrying
<ikonia> xpot: check in memtest
<xpot> ikonia: ok
<wes1> ikonia; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<wes1> I just hoped some1 has done it
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: saved, restarted, no networking still
<lupine_85> do >4GB kernels steal a chunk for the kernel?
<L3Tum> lupine_85, yes I could try that. I'll just use the usb mouse on that machine until I get another one
<wes1> and can verify it works
<lupine_85> (and would that show up in free?)
<lintian> how do i make an index or database of all my harddisks ?
<ikonia> xtm-lap: I'd expect to see 8192mb of ram
<benilson> boa tarde!
<lupine_85> lintian: not sure what you're after?
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: look at ifconfig -a again please now with your new card in
<tyler_d1> anyone know of an sql utility for linux?
<ikonia> lintian: sudo updatedb
<tyler_d1> query browser that is
<benilson> alguem aqui é brasileiro?
<ikonia> tyler_d1: for what database ?
<wes1> It says Using your Computer to perform Dynamic DNS Notification
<racecar-56> my floppy drive dosen't work, it isn't detected but in windows it seems to work, what's the prob? (if you know how to fix this please pm me)
<L3Tum> lupine_85, Are these the correct BIOS settings for PnP though?
<tyler_d1> ikonia: sql2005
<wes1> so its software ikonia
<pjsturgeon> ikonia it is there ok
<guntbert> !br | benilson
<ubottu> benilson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lupine_85> tyler_d1: I tend to use sqlitebrowser... but I use sqlite for a lot of things ;)
<lintian> lupine_85, i have several harddisks, not all connected at the same time, i want to search for files on all disks at once
<lupine_85> L3Tum: they should be set to managed by the OS if at all possible
<ikonia> wes1: that's just dns update - that's not the forwarding to behind the router
<L3Tum> lupine_85, PNP OS Installed=NO, Resources Controlled By=Auto...
<wes1> ikonia; so how could it possibly update? by giving it a 192 address
<lintian> lupine_85, so i want to make an index for them first and search that
<lupine_85> L3Tum: might be worth setting PNP OS Installed = Yes
<sakyamuni> Package sysv-rc-conf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tyler_d1> lupine_85: ty I will give them a shot
<ikonia> wes1: your router nats
<ikonia> wes1: or masqurades
<lupine_85> lintian: well, dunno if slocate/etc would be any good for that
<wes1> ikonia; or perhaps you want the DNS entry to follow your *computer* around, rather than stay with your DSL/Cable connection.
<wes1> thats a paste from that document
<lupine_85> I'd (topically) make a tiny sqlite database and import the ls output into it
<ikonia> wes1: same thing
<wes1> thats what I want to do
<guntbert> wes1: that won't work, you must give the address you router has from your ISP
<ikonia> wes1: your just doing dns updates - that's nothing to do with forwarding
<lintian> lupine_85, i guess so, but i'm not sure how
<lupine_85> (assumiong the hard drive content is static?)
<guntbert> *your router
<pjsturgeon> ikonia: eth1, has a few packets run a few packets with no errors, but still no ping or telnet gets anywhere
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: thats a good start
<klavs> Hi why can`t I install awn-core-applets-bzr It says there is no such package.
<mikeshollen> can anyone tell me why I can't find this directory?
<mikeshollen> michael@Alienware:~/ventriloctrl-0.5$ ls /dev/input/by-id
<mikeshollen> ls: cannot access /dev/input/by-id: No such file or directory
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: you have eth1 - that means your card is found
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: now you just need to give it an IP address/set it to use dhcp
<lupine_85> lintian: me neither off the top of my head. probably via a ruby script in my case. like I said, I don't know anything that does exactly what you want OOTB
<lupine_85> dhclient eth1
<ikonia> pjsturgeon: where do you get IP's from - your router/modem, or are you on a corperate LAN ?
<wes1> ikonia; the problem is, i have DSL, and teh DSL modem works as a router, so when I hook up my router, i now have two routers on the network a 192.168.1.1 and a 192.168.2.1 so its making it a pain in the rear for me to set up this server
<L3Tum> change lupine_85 yeah changed that to Yes, still doesn't work. Now, if they are conflicting, and I use a usb mouse, They will still conflict because the mouse and net card are still assigned to the same address, only the mouse won't be used right?
<pjsturgeon> aha! thanks guys
<lupine_85> wes1: the public IP should be the WAN IP on the router, which isn't 192.168/16, trust me
<pjsturgeon> sudo dhclient eth1 got it
<lintian> lupine_85, it is static as long as i don't add or remove stuff from it yes
<ikonia> wes1: thats just a hardware issue with your setup
<lupine_85> then you set up NAT on the router to forward requests from the WAN IP to the server IP
<lupine_85> all beyond the scope of this channel
<wes1> lupine_85; what channel should I go to then
<pHreaksYcle> lupine_85 you just put me into a coma
<guntbert> wes1: ##networking
<lupine_85> pHreaksYcle: I have that effect on many people
<lupine_85> in other news, Cap'n Crunch is dead
<ezerhoden> lupine_85: how old was he?
<ezerhoden> the original hacker
<lupine_85> wes1: really, you shouldn't set up any server behind NAT. it's more hassle than it's worth
<lupine_85> grab a VM and set up your application on that instead
<linduxed> how do i check if ive got bluetooth installed into my laptop?
<k9> how to made bin in lxde??
<linduxed> hardware wise
<ikonia> k9: pardon ?
<k9> hello
<linduxed> i wanna check if i should even bother with drivers
<k9> ??
<L3Tum> lupine_85, is there a way to check which address the mouse and network card are using, and if they are overlapping, change them?
<ikonia> k9: what are you asking ?
<mambo6> ls
<k9> i wanna to make bin in LXDE
<lupine_85> L3Tum: cat /proc/interrupts might be what you want
<ikonia> k9: what is LXDE ?
<pop79> I can't get my Genius G-pen 450 to work as a mouse on Ubuntu. What do i do to get it working?
<lupine_85> tiny desktop environment
 * hlm feels like a restart is needed >:-[
<prince_jammys> k9: you're talking about a trash can?
<k9> it is new lightweight desktop
<lupine_85> k9: try opening a terminal and running gcc/make/the usual
<ikonia> k9: so what do you mean by a "bin"
<klavs> Does some one know how to install avant-window-navigator manager?
<lupine_85> binary, Im guessing
<jdmnynja> Hey all, I'm having an issue with rhythmbox on ubuntu 8.10 64bit. Everytime I load up anything to update such as flash player, etc. it gives me error or when i try to remove it and reinstall it says this E rhythmbox: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<k9> yes i'm thinking about trash sorry
 * lupine_85 fails
<notwist> jdmnynja: rythmbox is crap. use songbird or amarok :)
<prince_jammys> k9: see if lxde has its own channel
<racecar-56> lxde DOES have a channel
<lupine_85> let's be fair, they're all a bit poor
<racecar-56> do /join #lxde
<ezerhoden> lupine_85: were you not refering to the phone phreaker ?
<jdmnynja> notwist: good to see your in here! I got Ubuntu 8.10 64bit installed and running. I had to take our RAM and video card junk. Anyway, I'd love to do that, but whenever I update or try to install flash it pops up error. Is it because it is automatically recognizing rhythmbox?
 * hlm is now going to restart, see ya soon!
<lupine_85> ezerhoden: that was the general intent, yes
<yao_ziyuan> how do i reinstall a package with apt-get?
<k9> ok thanks
<k9> buy
<prince_jammys> lupine_85: apt-get --reinstall
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: --reintsal
<ikonia> reinstall
<lupine_85> being a clever pun, or play on words, upon the querent's handle
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: complete command?
<MaxDread> without doing a soft-install, how can I fix a corrupted "sudo" command?
<ikonia> apt-get --reinstall $package
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get --reinstall TheNameofYourPackage
<MaxDread> the problem is that I can't do it as root
<lupine_85> MaxDread: what do you hit when you try?
<guntbert> MaxDread: what happened?
 * lupine_85 always runs sudo passswd first on ubuntu systems
<jdmnynja> notwist: i am downloading Amarok atm. Hopefully this fixes my rhythmbox errors.
<MaxDread> Filesystem got corrupted, fixed it with e2fsck, and sudo itself got corrupted
<notwist> jdmnynja: amarok is another media player entirely
<joerack> can somebody please help me?  http://pastebin.com/m1ad6ee07   I don't know what to do
<notwist> jdmnynja: and rythmbox does not have anything to do with flash in firefox
<lupine_85> MaxDread: ah. well, reboot into a rescue shell, chroot in, fix however you can
<jdmnynja> notwist: it gives me a rhythmbox error when i try to install flash.
<christop1er> So. how would I install ubuntu oif the 8.10 live cd doesn't work (hangs with the error message, "No controller found" and throws me to busybox), and the 8.10 netinstaller is broken?
<notwist> jdmnynja: weird
<guntbert> lupine_85: why would you do that (sudo passwd)?
<jdmnynja> notwist: very. i can't find anything about it on the launchpad.
<christop1er> The 8.04 netinstaller seems to work. Would it be feasable to install 8.04 and "manually" update to 8.10?
<lupine_85> guntbert: so I still have root if sudo dies
<ikonia> christop1er: I'd make a quick guess that you where trying to use a raid disk system/controller
<lupine_85> s/if/when
<jdmnynja> notwist: or anything on the internet for that matter.
<MaxDread> lupine: tried that... I need to be able to get a fresh "sudo" command from CD because even booting into recovery mode it wouldn't let me go out to the net
<guntbert> lupine_85: sudo doesn't "die"
<christop1er> ikonia: Not really. I guess my disk controller supports it or something. But no, just 1 disk
<lupine_85> guntbert: it really really does
<Appiah_> What do you do when ubuntu messed up the menu.lst? I got multiply entries for everything and it's all done by packages who wanted to add things,  got like 5x of everything
<Appiah_> is there a way to make it autogenerate it again?
<lupine_85> it dies when the system clock goes funny, when it loses setuid, when /etc/sudoers gets corrupted, etc
<Appiah_> Ubuntu-Server 8.10 if that matters
<christop1er> ikonia: I have one sata drive and one regular "old" one in. gparted finds them at least
<jdmnynja> notwist: i just got to install amarok and I got this error message- E:rhythmbox: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<NiranjanR> Appiah_, cant u manually edit the file and remove/comment out repeating entries
<lupine_85> MaxDread: you can ar -x the /deb then tar -xf the contained data.tar.gz to get the binary
<lupine_85> erm, .deb
<Appiah_> NiranjanR: I'd like it to manage itself
<notwist> jdmnynja: try googling, sorry but i have no idea
<lupine_85> might be easier to just dpkg -i it though
<guntbert> lupine_85, MaxDread: sudo allows all accounts in the group 'adm'
<jdmnynja> notwist: all right, I'll see what I can dig up.
<MaxDread> lupine: dpkg isn't working... can't get root
<lupine_85> guntbert: and su is a handy fallback for when it breaks
<lupine_85> MaxDread: hence the suggestion to chroot in from a rescue environment
<jdmnynja> Anyone here have any idea what error- E: rhythmbox: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 - means?
<MaxDread> lupine: I already tried it through recovery -- still no dice... thought that su was disabled, btw
<lupine_85> jdmnynja: read up about 2 lines on the output you get and it'll tell you why
<lupine_85> MaxDread: it is by default :/
<Travis-42> is it possible to use /etc/hosts to point a single address at multiple ip addresses (e.g. if the first one doesnt work, try the second)?
<lupine_85> setting a root password re-enables it
<suicidepills> this is a total shot in the dark, but is there any way to run gnome-do on lxde?
<ikonia> Travis-42: no
<istvan> i ran a check on a program, and it returned the error it was missing: libCgGL.so -- how do i fix it?
<ikonia> Travis-42: that would be round robin DNS
<jdmnynja> lupine_85: the output details from the installation?
<MaxDread> lupine: so it's not a permanent disabled, eh? Hmmm... ;-)
<christop1er> Bleh. I'll just install 8.04 and do a dist-upgrade.
<jscinoz-m1330> Travis-42, install a local dns servers (dnsmasq or bind) and have one host with multipl A records
<lupine_85> MaxDread: what fails when you try recovery from an external environment?
<NET||abuse> Hi guys. I have an old dapper web server box that just runs a couple of simple sites, i was trying to upgrade a php framework, and i wanted to update php on the server, problem is i'm getting errors on apt-get update  => Failed to fetch http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection [IP: 131.188.12.212 80]
<Travis-42> hmm ok thanks ikonia and jscinoz-m1330
<lupine_85> jdmnynja: yep
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me soolve this issue?
<lupine_85> MaxDread: no, you just can't log in as root by default
<lupine_85> which is daft
<jdmnynja> lupine_85: any way I can go back and review it? I already exited the details
<ikonia> NET||abuse: sounds like the repo no longer has that key or that server is down
<ikonia> NET||abuse: visit that url in a browser
<lupine_85> jdmnynja: try to install it again
<mun> hi
<racecar-56> my floppy drive dosen't work, it isn't detected but in windows it seems to work, what's the prob? (if you know how to fix this please pm me)
<MaxDread> lupine: from recovery environment, trying anything with dpkg like "dpkg --configure -a" failed to get out to the net
<joerack> some1 pls help me  http://pastebin.com/m1ad6ee07   I really want to use windows
<jdmnynja> lupine_85: well it actually installed it, the only problem is that the stupid error message pops up and I cannot remove rhythmbox from the add/remove programs
<NET||abuse> ikonia, just did that, gpg file is there
<lupine_85> MaxDread: if you have the .deb, that shouldn't be a problem
<savvas> MaxDread: what seems to be the problem? no sudo?
<lupine_85> and you can always enable the networking manually
<amaurea> Hello. I am having some issues with 32-bit compatibility libraries on my 64-bit laptop in interpid. I am trying to compile a program in 32-bit mode, but libXext doesn't seem to have a 32 bit version. How can I get it? I am using the nvidia driver, btw
<ikonia> NET||abuse: looks like the server is bouncing you
<mun> when i use gnome-termial to set alias, the tab key doesn't seem to show path possiblities. for example, when i do alias java='/usr/<tab> it doesn't show possibilities. can this be fixed?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, wow,, never happened before.
<ab> hello all
<MaxDread> savvas: yep.. no sudo... sudo corrupted after last e2fsck.. and as a result, no dpkg works either
<runpain2> what program do i need to see my wireless connetion and the singnal streagth
<ikonia> NET||abuse: interesting
<ikonia> NET||abuse: file is not there
<lifestream> Does anyone have a Logitech MediaPlay mouse? If so, could I have your config? (xorg.conf, Xmodmap)
<ab> i am facing some problems in installing nvedia drivers in ubuntu8.10
<ikonia> NET||abuse: try to download it manually
<savvas> MaxDread: did you try running e2fsck again ?
<lifestream> runpain2, network-manager or wicd
<NET||abuse> ikonia, interesting indeed,, just ran aptitude clean; aptitude update; and it didn't throw any error, did apt-get clean; apt-get update; and it threw the error again?
<guntbert> lupine_85: I still don't think you should tell people to enable the root-account, because all the things you mentioned don't "just happen" but are the result of some unintentional wrenching
<MaxDread> lupine: I'll try that extract from the .deb on the CD... can you send that command string in a priv msg real quick?
<amaurea> ab: what is happening?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: the file is not there
<ikonia> NET||abuse: that is why you are getting the error
<Appiah_> ah i found update-grub
<MaxDread> savvas: tried e2fsck several times. Was forced to do it because something hosed up with Tracker and locked up this machine...
<ab> when i had installed the driver after logging in i just got blank screen.....
<NET||abuse> ikonia, but I clicked the the link directly in the console and opened in firefox locally, i get a keyfile in my text editor
<ab> amaurea : when i had installed the driver after logging in i just got blank screen.....
<MaxDread> savvas: was trying to fix this without having to do a soft-install and then go through the hours of slow downloading updates
<Titan8990> ab, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf from recovery mode and change the line:   Driver "nvidia"    to:   Driver "nv"
<ikonia> NET||abuse: I get intermittant failure
<Titan8990> ab, that will temporarily solve your problem so you can log in to the GUI
<ikonia> NET||abuse: I guess it's got a "max limit"
<NET||abuse> ikonia, weird. :)
<amaurea> ab: you didn't get any warnings when installing it?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: too many people must be using it - or there is a problem with the server
<antares> Hello everyone!
<ab>  amaurea : no , i havent got any warning
<savvas> MaxDread: which release, hardy? 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Wunderbar> whats the command for undoing an auto connect to a room in irc?
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | antares
<ubottu> antares: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MaxDread> savvas: 8.10 Intrepet 32-bit
<guntbert> Wunderbar: /part <channel>
<NET||abuse> ikonia, i see.. just seems very consistent, tried 4 times now, apt-get always fails, is aptitude not checking ?
<runpain2> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<runpain2> is that no good
<fearful> rupain2: What version are you running?
<savvas> MaxDread: here's the package: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<antares> I've got a question... Does anyone know where the ACPI thermal sensors are positioned inside a Compaq nx6110? when i do "acpi -t" i get 4 results, which one is which? Any ideas anyone?
<runpain2> wait
<fearful> rupain2: Of Ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> Aly, can you please stop doing that in #edubuntu
<guntbert> antares: that might be a question for #hardware
<savvas> MaxDread: save it and remember the directory you saved it in. then you can boot in recovery mode and execute: dpkg -i /path/to/sudo_1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<MiladKhajav1> how can I insert the output of 'youtube-dl -g [URL]' command into input of wget command?
<Wunderbar> also, how would i change my network password?
<antares> guntbert: tnx
<runpain2> ubuntu 2.6.24
<lifestream> I installed a module, but now when I try to modprobe it, it says Not Found. :/ What can I do?
<MaxDread> savvas: got it... gonna try it now.. thanks big time!
<savvas> np :) hope it works
<amaurea> MiladKhajav1: perhaps wget `youtube-dl -g [url]`
<amaurea> MiladKhajav1: depends on what youtube-dl outputs
<fearful> rupain2: I'm guessing thats the kernel version, what Ubuntu version it can't be under 4.10.
<runpain2> gnome 2.22.3
<Titan8990> lifestream, try:   modprobe -l | grep POSSIBLEMODULENAME
<amaurea> MiladKhajav1: note the form of the quotes used
<fearful> rupain2: Yea thats the kernel, I need the actual ubuntu version
<runpain2> 4.0
<fearful> runpain2: Type in a terminal lsb_release -a
<runpain2> Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<lifestream> Titan8990,  Yeah, it's not listed there
<savvas> MaxDread: by the way, you might have to also do: dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<antares> Does anyone know where the ACPI thermal sensors are positioned inside a Compaq nx6110? when i do "acpi -t" i get 4 results (T1, T2, T3, T4), which one is which? Any ideas?
<runpain2> sorry
<e3co> how to use pidgin on freenode anonymously?
<MaxDread> savvas: duly noted
<Titan8990> lifestream, how did you install the module?
<MiladKhajav1> amaurea: thnks
<fearful> runpain2: Ok, your running a Ubuntu 6.10 repository, you need one for your version.
<Arch_NME> hello
<runpain2> iam updating sudo
<e3co> hi Arch_NME
<Arch_NME> I need some assitance installing ubuntu8.10
<SuperGuy_9000> Is there a place in Ubuntu where I can see information on all of my hardware, like the My Computer properties in Windows?
<e3co> Arch_NME:  whats up?
<runpain2> fearful dont know
<Titan8990> SuperGuy_9000, lspci
<Arch_NME> I want to dual boot with xp
<guntbert> antares: your question is not on topic here
<cherva> how to start X server with a specified resolution ?
<lifestream> Titan8990,  I had the source, did make, make install, no errors. Though there was no output for make install O_o That's all it says to do
<ortsvorsteher> !dualboot | Arch_NME
<ubottu> Arch_NME: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<amaurea> Does libXext come with the nvidia driver? Can I install both the 32-bit and 64-bit version to get both versions of the library?
<SuperGuy_9000> Totan8990, in the terminal?
<Titan8990> SuperGuy_9000, or if you like GUIs.... (boo for GUIs)  system -> preferences -> hardware information
<Arch_NME> and I don't know how to make it install to the partition I want
<fearful> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz instead
<Titan8990> lifestream, that typically won't work in ubuntu
<savvas> Arch_NME: boot using the ubuntu live cd, and install ubuntu, xp will be automatically detected
<Titan8990> lifestream, because the way that it builds and install modules is different from most distros
<Arch_NME> I am botted with the live cd now
<lifestream> Titan8990,  how so? :/ Hmm... even different from Debian?
<Arch_NME> when I go to install and it gets to the partition step
<Arch_NME> it trys to put the part at the end
<SuperGuy_9000> Thanks to Titan8990
<Titan8990> lifestream, you will need the kernel source (headers MAY work) or your currently running config to /usr/src/linux
<Arch_NME> it won't let me select where to install it
<Titan8990> lifestream, not different then debian
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Arch_NME
<ubottu> Arch_NME: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Arch_NME> it wants to resize aprts
<antares> guntbert: i'm pretty desperate here...i've been searching on the internet for hours with no result... there are alot of ppl here, maybe someone knows, i'm sorry
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Arch_NME
<lifestream> Titan8990,  Uuuggghh so I have to recompile the whole kernel?
<MaxDread> with me luck... thanks again savvas and lupine.. much appreciated
<savvas> Arch_NME: go to System > Administration > Partition Editor, you can see your devices and find your "/dev/" device by comparing from File > Devices
<Arch_NME> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<Arch_NME> yeah I have gpart open
<e3co> PM me Arch_NME
<Titan8990> lifestream, no, but you need the headers/source of your currently running kernel
<angeleye> any 1 into hacking in here
<fearful> runpain2: Did you get that?
<angeleye> any 1 into hacking in here pm me
<angeleye> any 1 into hacking in here pm me
<angeleye> any 1 into hacking in here pm me
<FloodBot2> angeleye: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> angeleye: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> lifestream, in fact, recompiling the kernel in ubuntu, ofthen just breaks apt-get when installing modules
<Titan8990> lifestream, and highly not recommended
<runpain2> Fearfull is that deb
<lifestream> Titan8990,  hmmm I have linux-headers-26etcetc installed. Hmmm I can't install the module from apt-get because its not available there
<bartek> Hi
<guntbert> antares: I understand, but in this busy channel - please keep to the topic
<Titan8990> lifestream, what driver is it?
<antares> and the topic is?
<lifestream> Titan8990, lmpcm_usb
<Titan8990> antares, ubuntu help and support
<Jordan_U> antares, Ubuntu support
<Titan8990> lifestream, which is?
<antares> i'm using ubuntu, and don't understand the output of a command in terminal
<The_Joe_> I had to forcefully stop an apt - how can I free the administration directory?
<antares> isn't that the topic?
<runpain2> Fearfull got it
<lifestream> Titan8990,  Logitech MediaPlay mouse drivers
<savvas> Arch_NME: as I said, find your hard drive's /dev/ name. Leave it unpartitioned, don't make partitions using gparted- then in the ubuntu installer, use manual partitioning, and choose that /dev/ for the root ("/") and swap.
<ortsvorsteher> !topic | antares
<ubottu> antares: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<antares> lol
<antares> very helpful
<savvas> The_Joe_: usually this command does that: sudo apt-get update
<muxomor> Hey, does anyone use psad, i have a question with mail in psad.conf
<helper> hi sir about squid i start squid server i put this in squid.conf acl badurl url_regex -i google
<helper> http_access deny badurl testing to block google's site i restart the squid and test on other pc doesn't work ? any help
<Travis-42> On Ubuntu Server, I am stuck with a horribly small console.  I have tried adding vga=791 to #defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst but nothing changes.  Is there something else I have to do?
<The_Joe_> savvas, k - trying
<mibbx> hi, i want to replace windows completely with ubuntu on a computer with 2 drives and keep all my files... whats a good way to do this?
<lifestream> Does *anyone* have Logitech MediaPlay mouse with all the buttons working?!    :----(
<Titan8990> lifestream, when you did make install, what kernel source headers did it use?
<LogicFan> mibbx, back up all your important files on external media or backup harddrive first
<fearful> runpain2: Yes
<muxomor> mibbx: standart installation
<bastid_raZor> mibbx; put Ubuntu on the first drive and all your files on the 2nd. put
<lifestream> Titan8990,  the one I'm running now
<The_Joe_> savvas, Ok my connection dropped out and I had to forcefully stop that too >.<
<The_Joe_> Now I'm screwed
<runpain2> crap that did not work
<guntbert> antares: I understood, you were asking for the location of the sensors on your motherboard, if I misinterpreted - sorry then, please restate you problem
<mibbx> muxomor: during a standard install I can keep all my files?
<savvas> The_Joe_: hm? I didn't understand, can you do once more: sudo apt-get update
<savvas> The_Joe_: does it show any errors?
<prince_jammys> guntbert: funny, that's how i interpreted the question too
<pudland_> question: i didnt have an ethernet cord in when i installed ubuntu.  how do i auto configure the ethernet again?
<The_Joe_> savvas, Yes " cannot lock administration directory..."
<muxomor> mibbx: it will ask you to use free space for ubuntu, so that nothing will be deleted
<muxomor> mibbx: but backuop rules anyway
<The_Joe_> savvas, I know what causes it and there was a command to unlock the directory
<Titan8990> lifestream, my only guess, is you need to full kernel source, and not just the headers
<The_Joe_> But I forgot what it is
<guntbert> prince_jammys: nice for me, but no help for antares :(
<runpain2> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  Universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80] Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<LogicFan> pudland, system>preferences>network configuration
<antares> guntbert: actually... i am asking ... when i type "acpi -t" in terminal i get an output like this: T1=40, T2=51,.... i get 4 of these results...and i don't know which is which
<savvas> The_Joe_: "Could not open lock file
<Titan8990> runpain2, run:   sudo apt-get update
<savvas> The_Joe_: "Could not open lock file" ?
<The_Joe_> savvas, Yes
<The_Joe_> savvas, Ah got it
<savvas> The_Joe_: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<savvas> The_Joe_: then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<fearful> Titan8990: I think they might be bad repos
<pudland_> logicfan: it only says network proxy
<The_Joe_> savvas, sudo apt-get update finishes but then gives me the same error "/
<redvamp128> runpain2:  I get sometimes- when I do I just try it again in a few hours and then it will download-- I think it is either server maintenance or they are posting updates to the server.
<LogicFan> pudland_, there should be two options
<LogicFan> network configuration and network proxy
<savvas> The_Joe_: what's the output of: cat /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<pudland_> logicfan: there are 2 under admin
<The_Joe_> savvas, Doesn't exist
<tiyowan> Hi all. I've been experiencing some problems getting the Alfa Wi-Fi USB adapter to work in Intrepid. Network Manager reports only a 16% signal. I'm using the native RTL8187 Realtek drivers. Could someone point me in the right direction? :)
<cellofellow> anyone know how to decrease the font size in the Pidgin buddy list?
<guntbert> antares: that is definitely a hardware-related question, as the answer depends largely on your motherboard, but if you google lm-sensors and the name of you MB/notebook you will find something useful
<LogicFan> pudland_, network configuration is what you want
<redvamp128> runpain2:  if it is a must have you can change the server using software sources -- download from -
<savvas> The_Joe_: how about this: ps aux | grep -i apt
<prince_jammys> !aptfix > The_Joe_
<ubottu> The_Joe_, please see my private message
<savvas> The_Joe_: send the output at www.pastebin.com
<jdmnynja> Hey, anyone know how to get youtube videos running in 8.10 64bit firefox?
<fearful> cellofellow: I'm almost sure that Pidgin uses your ubuntu theme to get its theme, so you would have to decrease the font from them Appearance menu for that
<The_Joe_> savvas, ubottu seems to have given me something - I'll try that
<cellofellow> fearful: awe, shucks. Ok
<The_Joe_> k that works
<pudland_> logicfan: hmmm, its not there.  Shoot, i have 8.04
<savvas> The_Joe_: suit yourself
<LogicFan> pudland_, do you have a wired connection or wireless?
<ortsvorsteher> jdmnynja: try to install flash-plugin-nonfree and uninstall all other flash like gnash ...
<tempmonkey> hey
<pudland_> logicfan: wired
<roberto_> ma qui non c'è nessuno?????
<fearful> cellofellow: Yes I just tried and it worked, I changed it and the buddy list changed too
<guntbert> !it | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jdmnynja> ortsvorsteher: how do I go about getting that done?
<fearful> cellofellow: It would have to be the 'application' one
<pudland_> logicfan: its set for dhcp. i dont see any dns servers
<cellofellow> fearful: what I really needed was some kind of two-pane view to help manage my buddy list better.
<ortsvorsteher> jdmnynja: open a terminal an type there "sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree"
<tuxflavrdwafls> Could someone tell me if I have compatible hardware to do the desktop cube?  I have a acer aspire 5335-2238 and I believe it has a 364 meg graphics card.
<fearful> cellofellow: I'm not sure you can do that
<Titan8990> tuxflavrdwafls, report:    lspci | grep vga
<cellofellow> fearful: not in Pidgin without some kind of plugin, no.
<gldtn> hello.. Im having problem installing a gtk theme.. where Iḿ getting an error saying "gtk2.0 does not appear to be a valid theme" may someone guide me please?
<tuxflavrdwafls> titan8990 whats that?
<LogicFan> pudland_, are you sure your router/modem is assigning proper dhcp/dns?
<Titan8990> tuxflavrdwafls, type that in the terminal and copy and paste the result
<jdmnynja> ortsvorsteher: it says E: Couldn't find package flash-plugin-nonfree
<ortsvorsteher> jdmnynja: sry, try " sudo apt-cache search flash"
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, it should be:   flashplugin-nonfree
<tuxflavrdwafls> titan8990 nothing
<antares> guntbert: i already tried...no success
<marcin> hej
<fearful> cellofellow: I think I have a solution
<Titan8990> tuxflavrdwafls, alright just do:   lspci
<Titan8990> tuxflavrdwafls, copy and paste the line that looks like your graphics card
<ortsvorsteher> jdmnynja: did you find something flash like?
<jdmnynja> Titan8990: it gave me an error with rhythmbox when I tried installing.
<redvamp128> jdmnynja:  don't forget to enable multiverse or it may not show up- system-administration-software sources.
<marcin> speak polish
<_VIM_> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fearful> cellofellow: Go to /home/<user>/.purple/
<jdmnynja> ortsvorsteher: i tried to install and got errors.
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, and that error is?
<ortsvorsteher> jdmnynja: what errors do you get?
<tuxflavrdwafls> titan8990 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<jdmnynja> titan8990: error: you need at least a file to (un)register. error processing rhythmbox (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, do:   sudo dpkg --configure rhythmbox
<zardoz> Hey iam having some issues hoping someone can help. i installed wow true wine, and i have the drivers for my ati card from ati's website and when i play i only have 10fps.. and alot of my friends has like 80-160 fps how come mine is so low? got a ati hd 3550 gfx 512mbddr:S
<cellofellow> fearful: k...
<Finnish> How do I render a file to another movie file in Avidemux?
<hlm> need help: added the blue dust metacity theme and now my buttons dont look right
<mikeshollen> where would i go to get help with a program called ventriloctrl ?
<RaverWild> hello guys. (intrepid) which setting uses command hostname to display? i though this is what's listed in /etc/hosts isnt it? but when i edited the file it still shows me the old setting even after restart...?
<Titan8990> tuxflavrdwafls, "The Intel integrated video chipsets (i810 and i830 based cards) are supported with 3d acceleration. "
<Titan8990> tuxflavrdwafls, I am not certain if your chipset is based on that, but those are the intels that support opengl/compiz
<jdmnynja> Titan8990: error processing rhythmbox (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Myrtti> RaverWild: you need to change it also in /etc/hostname
<tuxflavrdwafls> titan8990 i guess i cant get compiz, fusion to work
<RaverWild> Myrtti, ahhhh didnt knew that. thanks
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, try:   sudo apt-get reinstall rhythmbox
<tuxflavrdwafls> titan8990 it says it is installed, and i downloaded the fusion button, but i do not see how that would do anything.
<fearful> cellofellow open blist.xml and scroll all the way to the bottom
<jdmnynja> Titan8990: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<Titan8990> tuxflavrdwafls, you need:   compizconfig-settings-manager
<fde> jdmnynja: install --reinstall
<cellofellow> fearful: ok, yeah...
<jdmnynja> sudo apt-get install --reinstall rhythmbox
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, sorry:     sudo apt-get --reinstall rhythmbox
<angeleye> any 1 into hacking in here pm me
<fearful> cellofellow around their should be your buddylist
<jdmnynja> Titan8990: okay.
<cellofellow> fearful: ok, got it
<Titan8990> angeleye, wrong irc.....
<fearful> cellofellow: I think under something like "allow"
<cellofellow> permit?
<jdmnynja> Titan8990: E: Invalid operation rhythmbox
<fearful> cellofellow: yea I think you should see your contacts tho
<prince_jammys> jdmnynja: you are missing the word 'install'
<redvamp128> zardoz:  try going into the menu -- find the wine and the wow there and add -opengl  with a space after the .exe
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, err:    sudo apt-get remove --purge rhythmbox && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<fearful> cellofellow: I see all my MSN contacts email
<helper> http_access deny badurl testing to block google's site i restart the squid and test on other pc doesn't work ? any help
<helper> hi sir about squid i start squid server i put this in squid.conf acl badurl url_regex -i google
<helper> ?
<RaverWild> Myrtti, now /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname all have new setting. did a /etc/init.d/networking restart and 'hostname' still returns me the old setting. anything i missed?
<helper> i am testing using squid to block google
<cellofellow> fearful: got it
<Myrtti> RaverWild: you have to reboot
<guntbert> helper: ask in #squid
<helper> ok thx
<Jordan_U> tuxflavrdwafls, You shouldn't need any additional software to get basic compiz running. It should be on by default though without any of the really flashy effects
<RaverWild> Myrtti, okay. will do now
<jdmnynja> Titan8990:Warning: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/rhythmbox.schemas could not be found.
<jdmnynja> Usage: gconf-schemas --[un]register file1.schemas [file2.schemas [...]]
<jdmnynja> gconf-schemas: error: You need at least a file to (un)register.
<jdmnynja> dpkg: error processing rhythmbox (--purge):
<jdmnynja>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<jdmnynja> Usage: update-python-modules [-v] [-c] package_directory [...]
<FloodBot1> jdmnynja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zardoz> redvamp128, you mean rightclick the exe and then wich menu?
<redvamp128> zardoz pm
<guntbert> antares: I still think you should ask in ##hardware
<tuxflavrdwafls> titan8990 thanks for your help, its gettin closer
<jdmnynja> Titan8990: i got a long list of errors. it gave the subprocess error again, and said that rhythmbox.dirs does not exist.
<antares> guntbert: i had when you first told me
<Titan8990> !pastebin | jdmnynja
<ubottu> jdmnynja: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jdmnynja> titan8990: and it says rhythmbox.schemas could not be found
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, I will have to say that I am stumped on your problem.....
<ancientscin> Всем привет!
<ortsvorsteher> !ru | ancientscin
<ubottu> ancientscin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jdmnynja> titan8990: the rhymbox has truly become a pain in the rear for me.
<fearful> Is there anyway I can backup like all the things I have installed codecs and apps?
<ikonia> ls -la
<ikonia> oops
<jdmnynja> Titan8990: do you think if I give you the bin you could maybe look it over?
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, alright try this:   sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<prince_jammys> !aptoncd > fearful
<ubottu> fearful, please see my private message
<windmill> I've seen Ubuntu display system stats when logging in vis ssh...   this doesn't seem to happen now... when is this info displayed?
<jdmnynja> titan8990: done.
<gui_> Hello all
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, now try:  sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox
<gui_> i have a quick question about ubuntu and dual bootin with xp
<gui_> i was on full blown ubuntu, i just cleared all my harddrives
<adaptr> gui_: no you don't
<gui_> installed xp performance
<fearful> prince_jammys: That would work for lets say I wanna clean upgrade to 9.04 (when its out) and I don't wanna go through installing again
<jdmnynja> titan8990: got the same error again..
<prince_jammys> gui_: all on one line, please
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | gui_
<ubottu> gui_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gui_> ok
<gui_> sorry, this my first time here
<gui_> ok so
<jdmnynja> titan8990: it is almost as if rhythmbox is missing pieces, but is not allowing anything to be done around it.
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, check out this forum topic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-562594.html
<prince_jammys> fearful: do you want to save the names of the packages or the packages themselves?
<gui_> I installed xp performance, and it didnt come with any drivers on it. so i cannot use my ethernet adapter or my wireless card. How should i go about using ubuntu (which im on atm) to get drivers for the xp side?
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, it looks like you can manually place in the missing parts
<hay_ig2000> hi all, i have a wireless network with wpa encryption, every time i log into the system, it asks me to enter the keyring, is there a way to remember the keyring?
<asdfqwer> what is the command in grub to boot w/o starting X?
<jdmnynja> titan8990: thanks. i will read it through.
<Titan8990> asdfqwer, the proper way to do it would be to remove gdm from starting on boot up
<fearful> prince_jammys: Names would do just fine I'm reading how with debfoster
<chi_> whereami
<prince_jammys> fearful: dpkg --get-selections does that
<fearful> prince_jammys: Thanks even easier:p
<guntbert> chi_: this is the ubuntu support channel, welcome
<chi_> hi! hi all
<fearful> prince_jammys: Will that get me the ones I've uninstalled too?
<gui_> anything guys?
<fearful> prince_jammys: nevermind solved :p
<prince_jammys> fearful: no
<Titan8990> gui_, I don't understand the problem?
<Titan8990> gui_, download the drivers and put them on your windows partition so they can be installed?
<gui_> where should i look for them though, the laptop manufacturer's website?
<Titan8990> gui_, yes
<istvan_> I am installing nvidia gelato, and it says i need to set the envirnment variable GELATOHOME="/opt/nvidia/gelato"  -- but if i do sudo gedit /etc/ld.so.conf and add it i get the error: sudo ldconfig
<istvan_> /sbin/ldconfig.real: "/opt/nvidia/gelato" is not a known library type  -- what am i doing wrong?
<gui_> Ok tyvm :)
<Titan8990> gui_, np
<epictetus> istvan_: ld.so.conf is NOT where you put environment variables
<Titan8990> istvan_, temporary env variable or permanent?
<apparle> which is better from while installation if I want the drive to be accessible under windows > NTFS or FAT32
<istvan_> perminant
<prince_jammys> istvan_: why don't you just export the variable in your current shell, and then install?
<epictetus> istvan_: for one user, or for all users on the machine?
<Titan8990> istvan_, user specific or for all users?
<Flamittor> qustion for ubuntu
<Titan8990> !ask | Flamittor
<ubottu> Flamittor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<istvan_> for all (i am the only one tho)
<Titan8990> istvan_, I would recommend just putting it in your .bashrc then
<epictetus> you can put something like:   export GELATOHOME="/opt/nvidia/gelato" in /etc/profile
<Titan8990> istvan_, but to apply to everyone you need to edit /etc/profile
<Flamittor> Does ubuntu come pre installed with a firewall
<istvan_> where is the .bashrc?
<epictetus> or in ~/.bashrc
<epictetus> it is in your home directory
<pilkarn> what is richard stallmans advice to single-player-game developers? because subscription fees arent an option and unless they want to pay to see me sing at concerts how the hell do I make people pay when they have the source code and can compile it themselves?
<Titan8990> istvan_, is every users home folder
<guntbert> !ot | pilkarn
<ubottu> pilkarn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epictetus> pilkarn: Stallman actually sees a huge difference between "tools" (i.e. OSes, Apps, etc) and "games"
<Titan8990> pilkarn, unless you are copy and pasting GNU code, you don't have to make it open source.....
<p3ngu1n> LOL Epictetus.  so true.
<istvan_> in my .bashrc i have -- export GELATOHOME="/opt/nvidia/gelato" -- but it still errors out
<Flamittor> does ubuntu come pre installed with a firewall?
<Titan8990> istvan_, you have to relog after editing your .bashrc
<mespejel> hello
<fearful> prince_jammys: Do you know if I can just run one whole sudo apt-get install on Xubuntu if I do a clean system install with Xubuntu
<prince_jammys> istvan_: just open a new terminal
<jdmnynja> titan8990: it says to download the packages manually. I did so but the guy says the unpack them with file roller and copy the missing files in the directories. I have the stuff downloaded but I am having trouble copying the files over.
<Titan8990> istvan_, or can just set the variable in the terminal
<chi_> HLP: so i got 'trbl' with my desktop hardware in the original release of 8.04(hardy) ... and in 8.10(ibex) the ACPI-scripts got updated  and the problems vanished.... now i hate 8.10 for missing KDE3.5 and i want to go back to 8.04 ... is there now also the same ACPI stuff updated?
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, what kind of problems?\
<istvan_> i pasted that and restarted in my .bashrc and it still has the problem
<Leefmc> Question: I am having trouble setting up dual monitors on ubuntu, and searching is providing many out-dated results. Could anyone point me to the current, best solution for dual monitor on an ATI?
<imri303> Howdy ubuntu folks :)  I am trying to get nm-connection-editor to run at login and it fails from the customcommand I made in gdm-conf-custom.  Anyone doen anything like this before?
<fearful> prince_jammys: Got a neater list with debfoster
<prince_jammys> fearful: i don't understand the question
<mespejel> is there another way to configure my display? displayconfig.gtk is not working for me for some reason
<jdmnynja> titan8990: i just don't know what to do after i've downloaded the package.
<istvan_> to be more specific i am using Frappe in blender 3D and i get the error "GELATOHOME environment variable not set"
<Titan8990> istvan_, if the following returns your varibale, the the problem is not with the variable:    echo $GELATOHOME
<jmyers> hi
<istvan_> oh, ok that works
<istvan_> the echo that is
<fearful> prince_jammys: I want to install Xubuntu 8.10 on my partition which has the filesystem for Ubuntu 8.10 (keeping the /home in another partition), so basically my question will all these apps install in Xubuntu
<ryanakca> Are there any IPv6 firewalls available in Intrepid?
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, I don't have any experience unpackaging .deb,   see:   man dpkg
<prince_jammys> fearful: yeah, you can install another desktop environment with no problem
<Titan8990> jdmnynja, looks like:    dpkg -x /path/to/.deb
<felicia> for some reason, my backlight level adjustments dont work unless i restart acpi every time i reboot
<prince_jammys> fearful: you can have both ubuntu and xubuntu desktop installed. if you later want to make it "pure xfce", you can
<fearful> prince_jammys Yea I was thinking of doing that, what would I have to install to make it pure xfce?
<redspire> Uh, I was messing with my pam module configuration and I seem to have hosed my system.
<fearful> prince_jammys: I'm sorry uninstall of gnome
<prince_jammys> !purexfce > fearful
<ubottu> fearful, please see my private message
<Huufarted> Question:  In a laptop, swapping HDDs.  Currently 160 GB, 80GB is Windows XP, 70GB is Ubuntu, 10GB is restore partition.  Moving all of this to a 500 GB Partition and allocating 340 GB as a third partition (if possible  as FAT32).  What's the best program to use for this?
<felicia> can someone help me write a script so i can run sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart every time i boot my computer?
<amathis> does installing php5 and mysql with apt-get include mysqli?
<Huufarted> correction to above:  Moving to a 500GB HDD, not 500GB Partition
<attila> by accident i deleted knetwork manager on my interpid ibex
<felicia> i dont even know where to start
<attila> what can i do??
<fearful> prince_jammys Thanks:p
<redspire> I was able to reboot the system into a root prompt -- anyone know how to reconfigure pam.d to use the default set of modules?
<imri303> felicia couldn't you run it from rc.local?
<hlm> what program cam I use for viewing and compiling c++ sourcecode?
<attila> by accident i deleted knetwork manager on my interpid ibex what can i do??
<kingsley> felicia: At least the debian distribution of linux, and possibly also ubuntu, which is based on debian, automatically executes scripts in /etc/init.d when you boot.
<glitsj16> amathis: php5-mysql contains the PHP mysqli interface yes
<imri303> any GDM/Login wizards out there?
<imri303> attila can't you reinstall it?
<fearful> prince_jammys: Thanks so much works like a charm
<genii> !ide | hlm
<ubottu> hlm: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<amathis> glitsj16, ok, thanks
<|Dreams|> does anyone know of a script to install alsa 1.0.19?
<attila> no network connection any more
<|Dreams|> the one i found doesnt work
<bacaci|work> any chance that there is going to be an apt repository containing libapache2-mod-mono2 for use with mono-apache-server2 ?
<genii> bacaci|work: PErhaps they'll have more knowledge on that in #ubuntu-server
<kingsley> felicia: if you boot, and suspect that "/etc/init.d/acpid start" was not run, perhaps you could add at line toward the top of it, like "touch /tmp/a_file".
<imri303> atilla can you get to a terminal and run dhclient on the interface to get a connection?
<bacaci|work> kk
<guntbert> hlm: for viewing/editing any editor, for compiling you will need build-essential (including g++)
<attila> ill try
<fearful> prince_jammys: Ok now that I'm on xfce how can I just be pure xfce, remove gnome.
<prince_jammys> !purexfce | fearful
<ubottu> fearful: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<glitsj16> bacaci|work: in what way does that differ from the already available libapache2-mod-mono ?
<hlm> guntbert, thanks, but I need to compile this C++ into a native windows executable for a friend
<kingsley> felicia: If /etc/init.d/acpid does not yet exist, you might want to check if the "acpid" package, which contains it, is installed on your computer.
<hlm> does such an app exist?
<bacaci|work> glitsj16 I'm not dot net myself os I don't really now
<fearful> prince_jammys: Thanks again!
<prince_jammys> welcome
<fearful> prince_jammys: How about do you know the xubuntu repositories, so I would have them as if a fresh install
<glitsj16> bacaci|work: ok no problem, just checking if you meant the same package
<guntbert> hlm: then you need a so called cross-compiler, but thats beyond me
<imri303> anyone have any tips for running apps from gdm at login?
<kingsley> felicia: Does that make sense?
<bacaci|work> nope
<amaurea> which package provides the 32-bit version of liblua?
<bacaci|work> hey lua.... Um I'm trying to learn that... lol amaurea
<pjsturgeon> installing twonkymedia based on this tutorial: http://www.twonkyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5065. I try to check its status and get "A TwonkyMedia server seems to be running with PID , but no PID file exists.
<pjsturgeon> Probably no write permission for /var/run/mediaserver.pid."
<FloodBot1> pjsturgeon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bacaci|work> haven't had time yet tho...
<bacaci|work> busy migrating to aws
<amaurea> ok. well, my problem is not learning lua, but getting a 32-bit program to find it
<amaurea> the 64-bit version works fine
<bacaci|work> um
<felicia> it makes sense kingsly, but what do i write in the script?
<felicia> all i know is that i have to restart it again manually to get it to work
<tuxflavrdwafls> jordan_u how do I get the effect of moving the cube around with the mouse and see the back backround ?  can i do that in compiz, or do i need fusion?
<guntbert> hlm: try "cross compiler linux" in google
<tuxflavrdwafls> titan8990 how do I get the effect of moving the cube around with the mouse and see the back backround ?  can i do that in compiz, or do i need fusion?
<davexoxide> if I switch my hostname in /etc/hostname will the fork up a bunch of other configuration files
<davexoxide> how do I switch hostname with out messing everything up?
<hlm> guntbert, you're too helpful ;-)
<prince_jammys> !hostname | davexoxide
<ubottu> davexoxide: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<davexoxide> no gui... this is a live web server
<hendershot> does anyone in here use lxde?
<davexoxide> which is why i ask
<davexoxide> thanks for the help
<davexoxide> lol, i just replied to a bot
<hendershot> good job smart one
<prince_jammys> davexoxide: makes no difference whether you have a gui
<guntbert> hlm: how so?
<davexoxide> "Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab"
<prince_jammys> yeah, don't use that alternative
<felicia> kingsley, it makes sense, but i dont know what to put in there
<hlm> guntbert, I usually have to send my message three times before getting assistance
<guntbert> !patience | hlm :)
<ubottu> hlm :): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fearful> prince_jammys: So can I keep the ubuntu repositories?
<pjsturgeon> installed twonkymedia and when i try to start I get TwonkyMedia server not found
<kingsley> felicia: What does the command "ls -l /etc/init.d/acpid" report?
<pjsturgeon> I used this tutorial: http://www.twonkyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5065. Any ideas where I could have gone wrong?
<regeya> is there an ubottu entry on how volunteers should behave as well?  that should also be under patience
<regeya> nobody here is being rude to people looking for questions right now, but I see it on occasion
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone have any experience getting Duel Monitors to work with DVI slots on a single ATI Card? Or have any knowledge in this area? I'm finding tons of results online, but nothing fully relevant (hell, most of it is outdated)
<Bobber> hlm that kind of talk will get you into trouble around here. also, a pleasant reminder of channel guidelines is actually a warning that if you continue you'll get kicked. i'm not an op, just giving you some advice.
<prince_jammys> fearful: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> hendershot I dont believe that the lightweight one is supported here
<hlm> Bobber, what do you mean?
<Leefmc> Many results show 8.10 simply displaying multiple monitors easy as pie. Mine wont even recognize "one" monitor, it always says unknown. Let alone 2 monitors.
<Bobber> hlm: i'll continue in private message to stay on topic.
<felicia> kingsley: it reports '-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3187 2008-09-25 18:36 /etc/init.d/acpid'
<GeffIsLegend1> anyone mind helping me to get steam working on my pc with ubuntu 8.10?
<rww> !coc | regeya: Like this one?
<ubottu> regeya: Like this one?: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kingsley> felicia: Can you do "less /etc/init.d/acpid" and tell me the name of the daemon it runs?
<GeffIsLegend1> anyone mind helping me to get steam working on my pc with ubuntu 8.10?
<brunner1> if I alter /etc/network/interfaces, will something on my system overwrite it later?
<hlm> !wine | GeffIsLegend1
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<brunner1> what's the proper way to give my system a static IP address?
<jean> bsoir
<Flare183> brunner1: Ask your ISP to give it to you
<_VIM_> !fr | jean
<ubottu> jean: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Flare183> brunner1: Your ISP controls you IP you can't.
<jean> merci
<felicia> kingsley, where does it say
<brunner1> Flare183: I'm on a LAN behind NAT.  I'm just asking if I should change /etc/network/interfaces or if that will be overwritten by something else.
<hlm> I have a quick question: what is the average speed in synaptics suppose to be? im only getting 50-70 kbps on a 5mb/s connection
<kingsley> felicia: Look for the word "daemon", possibly in uppercase, and near the top of the file.
<oskar-> brunner1:  you can set a static ip in the lan configuration and mark it as system default
<amaurea> brunner1:  the network manager has settings for that. I am not sure if it is the best way of doing it, but I think I is a reasonable way
<brunner1> oskar-: in what file?
<angeleye> i want to go into hacking i m very new to linux
<brunner1> amaurea: I don't have X installed
<angeleye> i want to go into hacking i m very new to linux
<Daniel_G> lol angeleye
<Daniel_G> depart please
<guntbert> hlm: that depends on the choosen update-server, you can change that
<brunner1> angeleye: /join #gentoo
<amaurea> brunner1: ok, I don't know then
<burkmat> angeleye, How about learning to sit before learning to run? :P
<hlm> guntbert, im using the system default, any idea what I should be getting?
<angeleye> i want to go into hacking i m very new to linux  can any one help me by being my mentor pm me
<burkmat> brunner1, Mean. :P
<oskar-> brunner1:  ok, then disable NetworkManager and edit the interfaces file
<fde> angeleye: #ubuntu-motu
<oskar-> brunner1:  that should work, afaik
<brunner1> oskar-: thank, but where do I disable it?
<attila_> imri303  thank you for the help
<brunner1> s/thank/thanks
<guntbert> hlm: go to system/administration/software sources
<attila_> imri303  thank you for the help
<felicia> kingsley is this it?  Start the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface daemon
<burkmat> !hacker | angeleye
<kingsley> felicia: Unless I'm mistaken, it's called something like "usr/sbin/acpid".
<ubottu> angeleye: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems!
<angeleye> i want to go into hacking  and programming i m very new to linux  can any one help me by being my mentor pm me
<ZiggyHorn> hello, So i was able to boot into ubuntu and was trying to install another OS, which messed up. And now i cant get back into ubuntu. What should i do
<felicia> kingsley  Start the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface daemon
<felicia> whoops
<guntbert> hlm: are you there?
<brunner1> angeleye: 4chan is a great resource for hacking
<hlm> guntbert, yes, why did you say somethiong?
<ZiggyHorn> I tried grub find /boot/grub/stage1 but it says file not found.
<felicia> kingsley sorry about that
<felicia> # Check for daemon presence
<felicia> test -x /usr/sbin/acpid || exit 0
<oskar-> brunner1:  i think with stopping the service and removing it from the runlevel start list with "update-rc.d"
<hlm> guntbert, okay im heading there
<brunner1> oskar-: okay, thanks!
<ZiggyHorn> i am currently on the live cd
<ZiggyHorn> any help?
<guntbert> hlm: there is a button "download server", click it
<kingsley> felicia: OK, acpid's daemon is "/usr/sbin/acpid".
<apostolos99> εχω πρόβλημα με επανεκκίνηση μετα την εγκατάσταση του ubuntu
<hlm> guntbert, I dont see it, are you talking about the download from dialog box?
<rww> !greek | apostolos99
<ubottu> apostolos99: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<guntbert> hlm: yes, click that and choose other...
<mun> when i use gnome-termial to set alias, the tab key doesn't seem to show path possiblities. for example, when i do alias java='/usr/<tab> it doesn't show possibilities. can this be fixed?
<hlm> guntbert, im guessing im going to ping for the best one?
<guntbert> hlm: no, I'd just choose one in your own country, or near your location
<kingsley> felicia: I suggest rebooting, and checking the output of "ps aux | grep acpid". That will tell you whether or not acpid was started by /etc/init.d/acpid. That'll direct your subsequent debugging effort.
<felicia> kingsley: okay,ill brb
<dremits> hey ok litttle bit embarrasing but i chmod 777 all files. now obviously screwed up. so before i reinstall my system is there anything i can do?
<CaneToad> I'm chasing a segmentation violation in the X server, and I've now installed xserver-xorg-core-dbg which puts an Xorg in /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/Xorg, but how do you launch X with that X server?
<dremits> systme restore or something?
<attilacyilmazlar> imri303 thanks for your help my network is back :)
<oskar-> dremits:  you can restore you latest backup, or perhaps read most file permissions out of it
<dremits> ok then
<CaneToad> what is the difference between /usr/bin/X and /usr/bin/Xorg ?  /usr/bin/X has no manual page
<guntbert> dremits: not wanting to rub it in, but how did you manage that?
<Flamittor> what is a good iso burner for ubuntu?
<rww> !iso | Flamittor
<ubottu> Flamittor: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<w3rd_> hey guys wandering, i not able to connect to freenode via client based app ie irssi or pidgin
<oskar-> guntbert:  i managed this once with a wrong recursive chmod command ;-)
<rww> damnit, wrong one
<guntbert> !burn | Flamittor
<ubottu> Flamittor: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Flamittor> how do i make a iso image from a disk
<rww> Flamittor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<w3rd_> on my ubuntu machine, on my xp box im able to connect via mirc, i have already deleted iptables rules? any suggestions
<felicia> kingsley: heres my output
<felicia> root        55  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:23   0:00 [kacpid]
<felicia> root      4760  0.0  0.0   4864  1640 ?        Ss   14:23   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events -s /var/run/acpid.socket
<felicia> 111       5420  0.0  0.0  16752   996 ?        S    14:23   0:00 hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket
<felicia> felicia   6446  0.0  0.0   7456   968 pts/0    S+   14:25   0:00 grep --colour=auto acpid
<FloodBot1> felicia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felicia> okay
<carpii__> for gods sake
<attilacyilmazlar> <imri303> thanks for your help my network is back :)
<rww> Flamittor: not sure about disk > iso, but iso > disk is dealt with in the link I just did.
<w3rd_> wow
<guntbert> oskar-: and as "root" ;-)
<dremits> guntbert apache stuff
<felicia> kingsley: my output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/119848/
<kingsley> felicia: As you can see from the second line of "ps aux"'s output, acpid is run automatically when you boot.
<guntbert> dremits: but apache runs as restricted user, it should not be able to wreak havoc across your whole file system
<sickdude> hello
<sickdude> i cannot see youtube
<sickdude> how
<sickdude> ?
<FloodBot1> sickdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dremits> gunbert no but i can
<Chronosphear> hi, i'm getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when trying to install new apps with apt-get. I've already looked on google and tried install debian-archive-keyring and debian-keyring but the problem remains. There's also no mention of any useful logging features in man apt-get to see why it's failing. could someone offer any advice on this?
<felicia> kingsley: but i dont know why my backlight doesnt work unless i restart acpi manually
<kingsley> felicia: What leads you to believe that acpid should be restarted?
<istvan_> http://istvan.us/php/gallery2/images/istvan/Screenshot.jpg -- i got this when i was installing gelato
<sickdude> i just get ubunto
<dremits> was having apache problems and was just testing something by changing var/www permissions but just left /
<felicia> kingsley: because it doesnt work unless i do
<sickdude> how to see youtube video
<sickdude> ?
<kingsley> felicia: Can you elaborate on what your "backlight" is?
<dremits> gunbert cause i'm tired and an idiot
<rww> sickdude: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<ahsanul> hullo, is there a way i can add images to the gnome panels?
<Geek`N`Proud> ahsanul: yes sure
<Buddy_Israel`> server irc.freenode.net
<ahsanul> hey geeknproud, how? :)
<fde> sickdude: you should probably go ahead and just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' though... it will play most music and video stuff, as well as java and flash etc... instead of you asking 20 questions here  :)
<Geek`N`Proud> ahsanul: Right click the panel in a spot where no widget occupies -> Properties
<Geek`N`Proud> ahsanul: from there click "Background"
<Flamittor> i now how burn a iso image to a disk but how do i make a iso image from the cd
<sickdude> rww: bash: flashplugin-nonfree: command not found
<guntbert> dremits: I understand the first but don't believe the second :), sometimes we don't know what we do - thats why I (almost ;-)) never work as root
<ahsanul> well, not that
<fde> kingsley: laptops have lights behind the monitor often to illuminate the screen better
<ahsanul> i don't want a background image for the whole panel
<rww> sickdude: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Geek`N`Proud> ahsanul: what do you have in mind?
<ahsanul> just a little image on one of the corners
<grndslm> Create your own Ubuntu-based LiveDVD:  http://loscompanion.com/forums/index.php?topic=6456.0
<fde> rww: tell him ubuntu-restricted-extras not just flash
<Chronosphear> anyone?
<dremits> guntbert: we learn from our mistakes. anyway nice talking. got to go now
<dremits> bye
<fde> sickdude: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahsanul> is there a way to place it like normal widgets are placed? :P
<Geek`N`Proud> ahsanul: not sure there.. you'll have to ask #gnome
<fde> !anyone | Chronosphear
<ubottu> Chronosphear: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<opaldraggy> i'm having some weird DNS / connectivity issues. It's like half the internet is gone -- depending on what I try to ping, name resolution succeeds or fails (google succeeds, cnn fails, yahoo fails). How do I troubleshoot this?
<gldtn> may someone help me out installing a theme please? cant seem to get it to show under gnome appearance to select it
<Jordan_U> Flamittor, cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso
<Chronosphear> i did ask my real question it was ignored
<smokinjoe> I'm having some trouble connecting ubuntu vnc to a Windows vista laptop vnc, I can connect windows to ubuntu but not the other way around can anyone help?
<ahsanul> oh ok, no problem, thanks for your time!
<Jordan_U> Flamittor, There are also many GUI programs to do the same
<ahsanul> :)
<fde> Chronosphear: these packages, where are they coming from? Some PPA?
<Geek`N`Proud> Chronosphear: you have not installed the associated GPG key I suspect
<fde> Chronosphear: you should already have ubuntu-keyring installed though
<blizzle> smokinjoe, Ensure VNC is whitelisted in your firewwall.
<Chronosphear> i have ubuntu-keyring and the debian ones. they are standard packages in the ubuntu repos
<smokinjoe> I'm not quite sure how to whitelist it in windows
<smokinjoe> I have Mccfee..
<blizzle> smokinjoe,Edit your firewall settings and add an exclusion.
<sickdude> fde: for what is that? so i dont need the flashplugin-nonfree? btw. when i try i already had it.. lol
<jungar> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... does anyone have SmoothWall FIREWALL installed on their UBUNTU ???
<fde> smokinjoe: ask in ##windows about opening a firewall port
<Chester> hi i want to format my computer and divide the disk in to different partitions to duel boot ubuntu and windows. I understand I need to create a "linux-swap" partition. How many GB should I give it?
<blizzle> fde: He shouldn't need to. He's got all the info he needs.
 * blizzle smiles.
<felicia> kingsley: okay, i have a vaio vgn-fz series laptop.  the backlight and its buttons dont work out of the box, so i installed nvclock and edited the keybindings so that the keys work for it.  however, for some reason, it only works after i restart acpi per session
<bastid_raZor> Chester; 2Gig should be more than plenty
<fde> sickdude: ubuntu-restricted-extras will allow you to play most media files you want to grab, it'll also grab common microsoft fonts for better formatting if you receive files from family from MS Office... it also does Java and Flash... everything you might need really
<DigitalKiwi> lol duel boot
<Chester> thats it?
<DigitalKiwi> are they going to fight to the death to see who remains on the hard drive?
<bastid_raZor> Chester; that is all you should ever need. you can do more if you feel like it
<fde> blizzle: primary point being this isn't where you ask about Windows issues  ;)
<sickdude> fde: nice one thanks
<tempmonkey> hey guys i am runing ubuntu 7.04 live cd. but i can not seem to set up network sharing. i get this error "The Congifuration could not be loaded, youet this erroret this error are not allowed to access the system configuration. but i am runmning the command as root "sudo shares-admin"  "
<sickdude> fde: nice command
<Chester> what is the purpose of a linux swap partition?
<blizzle> fde: Agreed :) I was being overgenerous I fear ;)
<DigitalKiwi> Chester: A. how much ram do you have B. is it a laptop C. do you ever want to suspend to disk if so
<bastid_raZor> !swap | Chester
<ubottu> Chester: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<smokinjoe> blizzle: I'm not using a firewall for windows, I went to "Windows Firewall" and it says not installed
<Geek`N`Proud> tempmonkey: try sudo -i then run shares-admin
<DigitalKiwi> D. what do you plan to run
<guntbert> Chester: for a desktop PC 1-2 GB if you don't want to hibernate, else as much as you have RAM
<Chester> I have 120 GB and it is a laptop
<fde> blizzle: its fine, but if you answer such questions once, they inevitably continue asking more... its sort of a pet peeve of mine: offtopic chat
<DigitalKiwi> 120 GB of ram? D:
<tempmonkey> so basicly How do i set up network sharing on ubuntu 7.04 live CD??
<Chester> sorry 1 gb of ram
<fde> Is 7.04 even supported anymore?
<opaldraggy> My network manager is claiming "device is unmanaged"
<kingsley> felicia: Is my understanding correct that after booting your vaio vgn-fz series laptop, its screen is dark, until you type "/etc/init.d restart", at which time its screen becomes bright again?
<mefisto__> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<DigitalKiwi> you could just use a swap file
<fde> mefisto__: yeah, thanks
<fde> kingsley: your understanding of the contents of /etc/init.d/ is certainly flawed  :P
<felicia> kingsley: no, its light, i just cant control the brightness until i run 'sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart'
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
 * fde really needs to read about adding "events" or whatever to upstart
<tempmonkey> how do i check my ubuntu version??
<fde> Entirely too different to sysvinit for my liking
<ikonia> lsb_release -a
<kingsley> felicia: How do you normally adjust the brightness?
<felicia> kingsley: if i dont run 'sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart', i have to use the command line to do it
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I am validating a business case for using Ubuntu server instead of Red Hat/CentOS for a production environment.  Can you please help me find some data points?  Thanks in advance.  I'm googling for information but any pointers are welcime.
<pjsturgeon> i have set up samba shares on ubuntu server, writeable, guests ok = yes. i see them but when i enter a folder and try to make a new file/folder inside, it wont let me
<webIRC_864417> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1WsL_iBBqk
<felicia> kingsley: using 'sudo nvclock -S 10' or whatever i want the percentage to be
<angeleye> i want to go into hacking  and programming i m very new to linux  can any one help me by being my mentor pm me
<fde> pr3d4t0r: #ubuntu-server would likely be better for your questions... but if I wasn't in #ubuntu atm, I would seriously advise against that switch
<felicia> kingsley: but if i restart it, i can use fn+f5/f6
<guntbert> pr3d4t0r: that might be better in #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-offtopic
<DigitalKiwi> lolbuntu-server
<burkmat> angeleye, Go to Wikipedia, find "computer". Then click every single link on the site, and read the articles. and click every link in every linked page. and so on. When you've read all of that, come back and see if you can't rephrase that (or apologize for your previous behavior). :)
<pr3d4t0r> fde, guntbert: Cool - I'm heading to that channel.  Thanks for your help.
<kingsley> felicia: Is my understanding correct that neither 'sudo nvclock -S 10' or fn+f5/f6 work until you do '/etc/init.d/acpid restart'?
<fde> pr3d4t0r: strictly speaking about technical matters... CentOS will serve you far better than Ubuntu will...
<tuxflavrdwafls> HI!  i finally got the cube figured out.  thanks for your help.  when I enable the raining effect all of my windows and desktops turn blank.  why is that?
<DigitalKiwi> because the cube is fail ;)
<_VIM_> burkmat: beat me to it. Was going to say something along those lines ;)
<felicia> kingsley, no just fn+f5/f6
<Flamittor> exit loging out
<burkmat> ;)
<tuxflavrdwafls> sorry, not following
<fde> DigitalKiwi: you are starting to resemble a troll... stop
<DigitalKiwi> uh oh
<regeya> !polite
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DigitalKiwi> it is known that compiz is buggy :(
<DigitalKiwi> sorry, compiz-fusion
<kingsley> felicia: Is my understanding correct that 'sudo nvclock -S 10' seems to work after booting, but fn+f5/f6 does not work until you do '/etc/init.d/acpid restart'?
<felicia> kingsley: yes
<_VIM_> DigitalKiwi: what ISNT buggy in the computer/tech world?
<Uplink> i cant hear my audacity when it plays an imported mp3 file
<Dilpickle1> hey yall
<DigitalKiwi> well compiz-fusion is known for it XD
<burkmat> _VIM_, "computer/tech" world? i'd just go for "world" :p
<_VIM_> lmao!
<DigitalKiwi> most of the life mass of the world is insects
<marius_ilina> ppl, I have the resolution set to 1024 * 768, but all the things seem to be huge...esrlier today I connected an external monitor to my laptop and since I disconnected it, my resolution seems not no work propperly
<noblestar> I'mtrying to connect to the server at synthetic geeks does anyone know how to do that?
<Dilpickle1> why is my comp booting into low graphics mode?
<Myrtti> DigitalKiwi: do you have support question?
<Telekinesis> Compiz-Fusion is working perfectly for me, just had to tweak it to my liking. Old drivers play a big part. =P
<marius_ilina> what should I do to get it back to normal?
<szrhawaii> how do i install screenlets
<noblestar> >>>I was wondering how to connect to a different server?
<hlm> how do I change my sound I hear when Ilog in?
<Doonz> how do i force a rescan of of hard disks?
<noblestar> I was trying to jion a preestablished channel
<DigitalKiwi> Doonz: man shutdown
<kingsley> felicia: What is the '-S 10' option to nvclock supposed to do?
<Myrtti> noblestar: in which network?
<rww> noblestar: In most IRC clients /server irc.example.com
<noblestar> synthetic geeks
<szrhawaii> xkill in terminal is a force quit
<fde> marius_ilina: if you go into System > Preferences > Screen Resolution and change it back, does it take the setting? If not, you might have to log out/back in to get additional resolutions
<Doonz> DigitalKiwi: so what your saying is the only way to do it is to shutdown the system and reboot??
<DigitalKiwi> well..it depends on which partition you want to fsck
<Royall> I have a folder in my Trash and apparently I don't have the permissions to delete it. Is there a way to empty the trash for a specific user in ternimal under sudo?
<noblestar> I tried to write in irc.syntheticgeeks.com doesn't seem to work
<felicia> kingsley: it changes the brightness to 10 percent
<Myrtti> Doonz: most of the filesystem types can't be scanned while they're mounted
<DigitalKiwi> if it's home or root or any partition you can't unmount, then yeah
<Doonz> ok Its not a mounted drive
<fde> Doonz: you probably want fsck ... it will check on reboot though if something bad happened
<rww> Royall: sudo rm -rf /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<DigitalKiwi> man fsck
<tharvey> what is contained in directories such as /home/$USER/.fr-* ?  some sort of cache files?  I've got about 15GB in those dirs and would like to clean it up if I can
<_VIM_> noblestar: can you ping that server? maybe it's down
<Royall> rww: thanks!
<kansan__> if i want to enable third party folks to FTP into my box at port 21.... do i need to do anything other than ensure that the port is open on the firewall?  [ubuntu hardy]
<Titan8990> tharvey, lots of things are stored in hidden folders in home directorys
<Titan8990> tharvey, application settings and etcx
<noblestar> I just don't know what to type into get into it
<fde> tharvey: would you happen to be french? looks like it has something to do with internationalization settings?
<noblestar> It's running on my other computer but my husband set it up
<Titan8990> tharvey, best not to delete them unless you don't use the specified application anymore
<tharvey> fde, no not french
<noblestar> I don't know what he did
<kingsley> felicia: Is fn+f5/f6 how your vaio normally lets you control the screen's brightness?
<Doonz> ok ill give you guys more info. I have a port multiplier card. Its hotswap. I had to replaced a failed drive. im trying to figure out howto make the system see the new drive
<fde> tharvey: can you pastebin an example file?
<tharvey> Titan8990, well I'm trying to determine what app could have created them... seems strange to have 15GB of data in hidden dirs
<felicia> kingsley, yes, but it doesnt work until i run 'sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart'
<hlm> how do I change my sound I hear when Ilog in?
<jfanaian> Hi, I have a question regarding bandwidth on an Ubuntu server. I just had a really big overage on bandwidth in the past few days and I can't figure out why. I ran webalizer on all my vhosts but it doesn't add up to even 10% of the bandwidth used up. Where else could I look?
<Titan8990> tharvey, well, wine for example, stores everything the .wine directory
<jfanaian> I have ntop installed now, but that won't help me find out what happened.
<kingsley> felicia: Hold on...
<Titan8990> tharvey, so if you run wine, a major chuck is prolly set up there
<_VIM_> noblestar: well it pings just fine for me, it should work,,, you typed /server irc.syntheticgeeks.com in a irc client correct?
<Titan8990> tharvey, evolution sends POP mail to a hidden folder, etc
<tharvey> Titan8990, I understand hidden dirs... just trying to understand what 'owns' these
<tharvey> looks like in one of the dirs there is a tarball of perhaps my home dir... some automated backup software?
<Titan8990> tharvey, havn't heard of it, but possible
<fde> tharvey: are you using Mint? Kubuntu? afaik regular Ubuntu doesn't come with backup software
<tharvey> ie, /home/tharvey/.fr-FFUIUA/tharvey (only file in that dir) according to hexdump is a ustar
<tharvey> standard Ubuntu 8.04 with gnome desktop
<Titan8990> tharvey, make a temporary backup and delete it
<szrhawaii> how do I install a screenlet
<Titan8990> tharvey, replace if it causes problems
<tharvey> file was written to last like 6 mo's ago
<Titan8990> szrhawaii, install the screenlets package in synaptic....
<jessica_> a
<szrhawaii> thanks titan
<marius_ilina> fde: the resolution is fine, only the way things look is wrong. is sais it's 1024*768 but it looks like 800*600
<Titan8990> tharvey, you don't have to make the backup but I make backups of everything before I make changes
<kingsley> felicia: Thank you for your patience. I think I now understand the problem. (And I wanted to answer the phone.)
<rrva> how do I force the use of a specific wifi network.. now network-manager just auto-selects one..
<fde> marius_ilina: hmm... try changing the fonts settings? widgets are resizable based on font size
<tharvey> there are three .fr-* dirs each with what looks like a tarball of my home dir - I didn't creat them myself
<rrva> i tried wifi-radar, but it seems broken
<Titan8990> tharvey, but then again ubuntu reinstall proccess is not days long like it is with my distro
<Doonz> how do i force a rescan of of hard disks? I have a port multiplier card. Its hotswap. I had to replaced a failed drive. im trying to figure out howto make the system see the new drive
<t3mp3st> hi all; I'm having some serious wifi issues. I'm running 8.04 on a dell m1330 with a broadcom wifi board. I can only connect (sometimes!) to unsecured networks, and speeds are beyond unacceptable. I'm not using the broadcom driver that appears in Hardware Settings. I was wondering if someone could point me to a fix for this issue (I've searched the forms, but I couldn't quite find "the" answer)
<Titan8990> Doonz, if your board support hotswapping, it will show up immediatly on its own
<kingsley> felicia: I'm aware that power managment software, like acpi, tends to be more problematic.
<_VIM_> Titan8990: 'my distro'?
<Titan8990> Doonz, if there is a problem, it will be listed in:    /var/log/messages
<Doonz> thanx
<fde> Doonz: dmesg should have picked it up... and fdisk should list it... just probably fstab doesn't know about it yet
<Titan8990> _VIM_, the distro I use, not a "linux from scrath" if thats what your asking
<rrva> t3mp3st: is wpasupplicant set up?
<t3mp3st> rrva: how can I tell?
<Doonz> sudo fdisk -l doesnt list it
<fde> Doonz: dmesg is the command that just echo's /var/log/messages ... so either are relevant
<imri303> anyone have any experience running X apps from the login screen via customcommand?
<kingsley> felicia: Instead of re-inventing the wheel, how much time have you spent searching google's web, and usenet, indices to see if anyone else has already solved this problem?
<kinja-sheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<fde> Doonz: if it lacks a partition table, you'll have to create one first
<felicia> kingsley: thats why i just want to write a script to restart it on every boot
<redspire> Anyone know how to reinstall pam configuration files?
<_VIM_> Titan8990: ah, what distro do you normally use? Just being nosy :D
<rrva> t3mp3st: dpkg -s wpasupplicant
<Doonz> fde ok how do i get the disk to show up
<Titan8990> fde, not ture, dmesg echo's /var/log/dmesg
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> i'm just curious
<rrva> t3mp3st: and pgrep -l wpa_supplicant
<Titan8990> _VIM_, gentoo
<wubrgamer> could you help me with xmodmap
<wubrgamer> i need some help figuring out how to remap my right super key into a control key
<fde> felicia: upstart.org ... look into how to create 'events' ... or you can likely throw it onto the end of rc.local (before exit is called) as a dirty fix
<wubrgamer> control_R key preferably
<wubrgamer> !xmodmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap
<kinja-sheep> For some reason, Ubuntu doesn't enable the Wifi in the kernel, I want to enable it.  Is !kernel the correct path for me?  I would have to compile the kernel myself.  Right?
<Titan8990> _VIM_, ultimate geek distro, but not a good choice if you want some that "just works" like ubuntu
<adante> hi guys when i try to ssh into my box it disconnects me as soon as i connect, is there an obvious solution to this?
<t3mp3st> rrva: pgrep yields nothing
<t3mp3st> rrva: ah, wait
<t3mp3st> rrva: dpkg seems to say that it is installed
<PhoenixP3K> Am I the only one who hates the System Menu from Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<t3mp3st> "Status: install ok installed"
<DigitalKiwi> Titan8990: ever tried arch?
<_VIM_> Titan8990: cool, yeah, my old computer could never handle to load of compiling
<fde> Titan8990: Gentoo fights with you too much... Arch is the true geek distro  :P
<marius_ilina> fde: doesn't work...I changed the font size for everything and the font type. things are just too wide
<DigitalKiwi> fde: troll
<fde> DigitalKiwi: true... should have moved it to #ubuntu-offtopic at least
 * DigitalKiwi by no means trolls
<DigitalKiwi> no siree
<marius_ilina> it's 1024*768 but things look so wrong. and there's no greater value than 10248768
<_VIM_> !away > felix-da-catz_zz
<ubottu> felix-da-catz_zz, please see my private message
<fde> marius_ilina: as I said, log out and back in... monitors are supposed to be hot swappable, but it could be taking away some resolutions
<mustangg1> hey the chan. Any users of keytouch (editor)  who might know how I can select my device event? I am currently unable to make a selection from detected items.
<marius_ilina> I logged out twice, I rebooted and I shut it down once
<marius_ilina> nothing happens
<felicia> fde: should i be worried that 'sudo' is a requirement when i run it in terminal?
<jfanaian> Does anyone know where I could look to find out why so much outgoing bandwidth was used in my Ubuntu server? Tried running webalizer on all vhosts but that doens't account for even 10% of the usage.
<PhoenixP3K> anyone knows how to change the behavior of the system menu in Ubuntu?
<KenBW22> am i right in thinking "Create new wireless network" is a way to create a wireless access point using an ethernet-connected PC?
<fde> felicia: no, upstart will be running as root...
<wubrgamer> how do I reload my .xmodmap config?
<wubrgamer> anyone?
<wubrgamer> HELP
<aleax> Hello. I'm looking for an e-mail client can access an IMAP account in read-only mode. Any idea?
<fde> wubrgamer: source it
<Flare183> !patients | wubrgamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients
<felicia> fde: can you link me to some type of tutorial? im kinda inexperience with linux
<fde> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flare183> !patient | wubrgamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<Flare183> ><
<Flare183> crap
<Commie_Cary> why is team fortress 2 randomly crashing
<fde> !upstart | felicia
<ubottu> felicia: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kingsley> felicia: It seems to me that the advantages of searching Google's web and usenet indices to see if anyone else solved the real problem, instead of simply restarting apcid, would be 1.) You might learn something interesting. 2.) You might solve the core problem, which would allow you to use fn+f5/f6, and 3.) the core problem wouldn't pop up some other way.
<PhoenixP3K> aleax : if it's read only isn't that POP behavior then?
<hlm> Commie_Cary, dont forget TF2 is for windows, unexpected results WILL occur
<Commie_Cary> hlm, but it has a plat rating
<Titan8990> sorry, if i was helping anyone, got d/ced
<aleax> PhoenixP3K: I can't have folders with POP, can I?
<adante> hi folks, i'm trying to ssh into my box, it keeps closing the connection as soon as i connect, i don't want it to do this, how can i stop it? i've tried setting usedns no but it still does this after restart of sshd
<hlm> Commie_Cary, what do you mean?
<Commie_Cary> hlm, winehq rates it as platimum
<felicia> kingsley: the thing is, i tried already, and my fix for fn+f5/f6 involves editing a lot of files, so i doubt someone will have the same problem
<imri303> most broadcom chips i have had experience with I have had to use the driver from broadcom
<hlm> Commie_Cary, does your videocard properly support it?
<detrix> I got a usb flash drive thats not automounting, trying to figure out why
<PhoenixP3K> aleax ; depends on the client, but with filters you can have them moved from the regular inbox to folders you specify. Basicly you create similar filters then what you have on the server side (web email or else)
<kingsley> felicia: What did you already try?
<imri303> felicia have you just tried putting it in /etc/rc.local ?
<PhoenixP3K> I'm looking for a way to change the Gnome menu in ubuntu, I want it like it was in Hardy
<PhoenixP3K> the log in, shut down options I mean
<aleax> PhoenixP3K: But I can't access the folders at all with POP. There's just The Inbox. I want to test the IMAP account but don't want any changes like flags on messages ...
<detrix> How do I find the /dev/sd?? that my usb flash drive is in, I have it pluged into a 4 port hub.
<imri303> detrix run dmesg
 * kingsley needs to go soon...
<PhoenixP3K> aleax : I see what you mean. I use Opera for IMAP access of my Gmail, I do disable all spam filters to make sure I don't loose email. But I think that by nature IMAP was made so that the client could act on the account as if it was the mail server itself
<felicia> imri303: apparently, whatever makes it go wrong happens later, so it doesnt work
<jove> Hello All, does anyone know how to convert .toast to ISO file ?
<etko> hello
<etko> i have problem
<welton> hello..what problem?
<etko> with network cards on acer extensa 5220
<jove> does anyone know how to convert .toast file  to ISO file ?
<marius_ilina> fda: I restarted the computer...won't work
<welton> can you run lspci and lsusb commands and post in the pastebin?
<etko> eth0 is working and dhcp assigned IP and everything from my opembsd box
<etko> but when i click network card properties i get error
<welton> can you see the networks?
<etko> that eth0 doesn;t even exist
<etko> atheros wifi is not working
<etko> wifi manager says it not even there
<etko> it seems it happened after updates last wekk
<etko> *week
<welton> what version ok ubuntu?
<etko> do you have some tip how to fix that?
<detrix> Ok, I got my usb flash drive to mount manually. how do I get it to automount
<etko> welton : sorry but how can i get exact version?
<etko> i know there is the command for it
<etko> internet through eth0 and ftp to my windows box is working tho
<imri303> detrix what flavor ubuntu you using?
<leafw> hi. Question: where does stdout go when an application is run from an application launcher that does not specify to be run on a terminal? Does it go to /dev/null ?
<tyrosine2> why does Ubuntu install GNOME by default over KDE?
<Sal__> i have a dedicated server on ubuntu, can anyone tell me the best way to vnc to it?
<detrix> leafw:  8,1
<DigitalKiwi> why does kubuntu install kde by default over gnome?
<tyrosine2> Sal__: try vnc-server
<leafw> detrix: 8,1 ?
<Sal__> also i know this is a ubuntu chan
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalKiwi: yes
<Sal__> but can anyone tell me the advantages that ubuntu has over debian?
<mn> Does anyone know where I could get help with assembly?  #assembler fails
<tyrosine2> DigitalKiwi: I'm serious.  I haven't used kubuntu - is GNOME superior in performance to KDE on Ubuntu?  If so, how
<detrix> leafw:  8.1
<paradoxgo> How do I get rid of the delayed response when I click on my touchpad?
<leafw> Sal__: try "vncserver :16" on server and then "vncviewer -via user@server-ip localhost:16"
<DigitalKiwi> it is preference
<mn> Sal__: ease of use
<DigitalKiwi> I prefer neither of them :/
<detrix> gnomw
<detrix> gnome
<leafw> detrix: yes, 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> tyrosine2: its preference.... i personally don't like KDE, but a lot of folks love it.
 * DigitalKiwi just uses the best app available
<DigitalKiwi> not the one gnome or kde think is the best
<Syco54645_AAO> hey boners
<DigitalKiwi> (and surprise, it's often not a gnome or kde app)
<Syco54645_AAO> oh my fucking god does this look terrible
<etko> ah welton has left
<YlandeFaran> How do I safely erase links?
<Syco54645_AAO> woops
<imri303> detrix your running gnome?
<Syco54645_AAO> wrong chan
<Syco54645_AAO> ehh
<FloodBot1> Syco54645_AAO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<detrix> imri303:  yes
<imri303> detrix I think gnome-volume-manager is responsible for automount
<felicia> kingsley: i think i found the problem
<felicia> i jsut dont know how to fix it
<Anvbis> I've been trying to get ubuntu fonts to look impressive, and I have the truetype fonts...but they don't look quite so hot - I was thinking of using clear type - does anybody know how to do that?
<detrix> imri303:  I have not played with that yet.  do I just use the shell to access the gnome-volume-manager?
<imri303> detrix I am checking on my system. One Sec :)
<fde> Anvbis: you can't really... it is patented by microsoft ... you can do neat tricks though via System > Preferences > Appearence > Fonts under "Details"
<fde> Anvbis: same basic outcome, just don't call it cleartype  ;)
<Anvbis> fde: this sounds counter ubuntu but isn't - what settings are best to make it look like Windows Vista fonts?
<Anvbis> ie what fonts for which categories?
<fde> Anvbis: I use subpixel smoothing, and full hinting
<Sarai> My laptop dual boots vista and ubuntu, which I installed using ubuntu. Vista has crashed and is unbootable- frankly I'm not too torn up about it since I was wanting to ditch it anyway. The only thing I had stored on there was my music. Any way of accessing that part of my hard drive from ubuntu?
<Sarai> sorry, installed using WUBI
<fde> I also use FreeSans and FreeMono (for fixed width)
<Anvbis> ok, thanks fde
<int256> redvamp128: hai
<Cody> Can anyone help me with a speaker problem? Im using an Acer Aspire 5570Z and the sound coming out of the speakers is set to max but still very little sound.
<DigitalKiwi> Sarai: sure, mount it
<fde> Not everyone likes them though, but that font looks best on my CRT monitor... but those details options should look good with most any font Anvbis
<gescape> Sarai: have you tried to mount vista partition?
<Sarai> gescape: I don't see any partitions to mount
<imri303> detrix not finding gnome-volume-manager on my system :( I am not sure what automounts usb drives
<DigitalKiwi> sudo fdisk -l
<gescape> Sarai: parted
<Anvbis> fde: I'm in vista now, and I notice a kind of shadowing but didn't see that option in ubuntu, do you know what I'm talking about? Is that the clear type?
<hlm> is there a way to make the panels stay the system color scheme, but with opacity?
<gescape> Sarai: man mount
<Sarai> ">	sudo fdisk -l"
<Sarai> "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<fde> Anvbis: the settings I told you are basically what cleartype does
<DigitalKiwi> 0.o
<imri303> anyone use GDM to launch app at login via customcommand in gdm.conf-custom?
<detrix> imri303: thanx. I am looking to.  not seeing it either
<Sarai> DigitalKiwi: that bad?
<DigitalKiwi> I don't think it is good but ;/
<Sarai> I did install it using wubi, remember
<imri303> I want users to be able to mess with network settings at the login screen
<kansan> how do i change the home directory for a given user?
<int256> does ubuntu respository comes in DVDs
<imri303> we have a system that requires a net connection to login and if there is none there is no way (besides a terminal) to setup network stuff
<fde> kansan: edit /etc/passwd ... and ensure the dir actually exists
<DGRick> Question, how will ubuntu respond to printer drivers/usb drivers/photo camera drivers (just when u plugin the device)
<Jack_Sparrow> int256 yes 5 I think
<fde> int256: well, sure... but not officially
<Sarai> WHOOPS!
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Sarai> Now I feel like an idiot
<Sarai> I made a typo
<Sarai> Hold on just a sec
<gescape> Sarai: mount shows on my system /dev/sda1 on /media/xp type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<int256> fde: Jack_Sparrow: where cam i get it from ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hardware-guru> nabend
<Jack_Sparrow> int256 you can dl them yourself or buy from one of many suppliers
<fde> int256: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu/repo.html is the only place I've seen
<hardware-guru> wie hiess noch das tool, mit dem man partitionstabellen wiederherstellen kann?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gescape> Sarai: I just opened Places - Computer and clicked on Vista volume and Ubuntu automounted it :)
<Sarai> gescape: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119858/
<int256> fde: thanks
<hlm> is there a way to make the panels stay the system color scheme, but with opacity?
<computer_> how do i copy and move the bootloader to another hard drive?
<fde> hlm: in gnome, no
<obf213> have they come up with a fix for the external monitor flashing whenever totem pops up? its been months since they released this distro and mine still does it. googled online havne't found a solution
<Jack_Sparrow> computer_ use grub
<hardware-guru> oh, sry :)
<fde> computer_: you don't, you install it on the new drive via grub-install
<computer_> how do i copy and move the bootloader to another hard drive? and make ubuntu boot from the other hard drive.
<mustangg1> How might I monitor a usb port as relates to the output of my keyboard? ie: If my kb is on usb, is there a way I could have the scan codes echo to a terminal at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> computer_ multiple files can be involved depending on how you did this
<nanotube> hey, anyone know if jabref has an irc channel somewhere?
<gescape> Sarai: so it shows you two ntfs partitions
<fde> computer_: the contents of /boot can technically be anywhere, provided grub is pointed to it correctly... but that isn't technically the boot loader
<mjfcolas> ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<mjfcolas> désolé
<int256> fde: can i get it for free.
<computer_> i want to boot from this HD instead of the XP HD
<Jack_Sparrow> int256 only if you download them yourself
<fde> int256: no... there is a DVD for Ubuntu, but nothing is complete
<fo> why can ubuntu not play this dvd? it has .exe's and garbage on it does it have some kind of copyright protection
<Sarai> gescape: right, I have one partition that came with the system as a recovery partition (fat lot of good that did) but how do I access that other partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hlm> fo what is it your trying to plat?
<computer_> i am going to format the XP HD and want to save the bootloader to this HD
<int256> Jack_Sparrow: from where ?
<obf213> so anyone know how to get my externalt o stop the 2 second flash it doesn't whenever an instance of movie player opens?
<fo> hlm, dave chappelle's for what its worth
<fde> fo: try mount -t joliet /dev/whatever /media/wherever ... microsoft changed the iso format for fun
<RichW> !wine | fo
<ubottu> fo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<hlm> fo sorry but I cant help you with that, it sounds to be 'playable' though
<fo> fde, microsoft has say in dvd making now? damn.
<fde> fo: incase my spelling is wrong, man mount then type /jol and enter to search
<fde> fo: they have say in anything they want on their OS... it is part of the reason I do not use their OS
<Jack_Sparrow> int256 ftp://kambing.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/intrepid/
<gescape> Sarai: have you got nfts-3g installed?
<computer_> how do i make it so that the bootloader is installed in my current HD?
<Sarai> gescape:  Not sure... linux n00b here. I don't recall installing that so unless it came w/ the distro no
<Jack_Sparrow> computer_ read this link on grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KenBW22> How do i use "Create new Wireless Network"?
<fde> computer_: grub-install /dev/sdwhatever
<islan> the other day X wouldn't start up, hadn't done anything to it myself, so I reinstalled everything, installed the nvidia driver and did a reboot, and I had the same problem
<fde> computer_: after copying over contents of /boot with cp
<int256> Jack_Sparrow: thats what i wanted...
<islan> is there some other nvidia driver I should try?
<redspike> anyone know howto get adobe to display .pdf files right, if the font is helvetica adobe reader cant display them can i download the helvetica font in some package?
<Sarai> redspike: restricted extras, methinks
<Jack_Sparrow> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<redspike> Sarai: dosent help :(
<fde> redspike: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... it contains msttcorefonts which has helvetica
<computer_> sdwahtever?
<gescape> sarai
<fde> computer_: yes... I can't guess the layout of your system...
<computer_> sdwhatever?
<fo> fde, mount: unknown filesystem type 'joliet'
<fo>  
<fo> and i dont see anything in man about it
<redspike> fde: have alredy installed msttcorefonts
<gescape> Sarai: lunch synaptic package manager and serch for it
<fde> fo: I said search the man page if my spelling is wrong
<filosofixit> I'm trying to setup a Raid0 on my computer using the Intel-chip on my motherboard. Everything seems to look ok in bios and the RaidBios, but when I boot the ubuntu-livecd I can see and mount both disks... Anyone got a clue what is wrong?  I've got a Asus P5W DH Deluxe MB
<Sarai> gescape: will do
<gescape> Sarai: if not installed install
<KenBW22> How do i use "Create new Wireless Network"?
<fo> fde, i said i dont see anything in man about it
<gescape> Sarai: then "man mount"
<Titan8990> filosofixit, did you follow the ubuntu instructions for configuring fakeRAID?
<RichW> KenBW22, Thats never worked for me.
<Titan8990> filosofixit, are you sure that the fakeRAID you have is supported?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Help!!!! I installed Windows 7 onto an empty partition, and now Grub has vanished off my laptop!
<hlm> fde, I am sorry to tell you this but you were wrong, I now have to panels with my system scheme color partially transparent
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Until_It_Sleeps
<ubottu> Until_It_Sleeps, please see my private message
<filosofixit> Titan : nope on both questions :)
<fo> The  following  options  are  the  same as for vfat and specifying them only makes sense when using discs
<fo>        encoded using Microsoft’s Joliet extensions.
<fo> is all that is mentioned
<MEESO_THELIOMA> hello
<KenBW22> RichW: what have you tried?
<Sarai> gescape: already installed
<Titan8990> filosofixit, and lastly, are you aware that RAID0 is both slower and less fault tolerent that single disc set ups?
<MEESO_THELIOMA> this is weird, i burned an ISO of 8.10 on both a DVD and a CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Until_It_Sleeps There is the answer to that in detail..  just ask if you have questions about it
<MEESO_THELIOMA> via iso from ubuntu website
<gescape> Sarai: and try something like "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/vista"
<MEESO_THELIOMA> and the autoloader.............gets a glitched graphic
<fde> redspike: then your adobe reader hates you... try evince (viewer) and or xournel (pdf editor)
<Titan8990> filosofixit, aka, completely worthless imo
<MEESO_THELIOMA> i cant even get a menu to start install process
<MEESO_THELIOMA> i get line/graphics on first window, and installer freezes
<filosofixit> Titan8990  : I thought Raid0 should be faster, but unsecure
<RichW> KenBW22, Well it never seems to appear on any other devices and then after a while it reverts to old settings.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > MEESO_THELIOMA
<ubottu> MEESO_THELIOMA, please see my private message
<gescape> Sarai: you need to create folder vista in mnt for the above
<fde> redspike: adobe reader is proprietary, so we can't help you with that...
<KenBW22> RichW: yea thats what i get :(
<Sarai> gescape:  if I create the folder won'
<Titan8990> filosofixit, raid does not affect security.... but it does effect fault tolerence
<Sarai> t ther be nothing in it? (sorry hit the enter by accident)
<gescape> Sarai: create what you want :)
<Titan8990> filosofixit, and no, it is not faster, look up benchmarks and see for yourself
<gescape> Sarai: mount as root
<Sarai> o.O
<Sarai> Oh, you mean sudo?
<gescape> Sarai: yep
<Sarai> gescape: ok
<Coded__> I have a wireless laptop and the driver seems to be detected as I can see it in 'sudo iwconfig' but the network manager icon shows up with wireless but it is 'Disabled' ive never seen this before, I tried setting up via cli 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid name key 1234567...' works but 'sudo dhclient wlan0' shows "interface is down", then i try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' and it says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device"
<Sarai> gescape: so first i create the folder, then i mount it as root
<Coded__> but 'sudo ifconfig -a' shows the same device
<Coded__> any ideas
<Coded__> ?
<filosofixit> Titan8990 : hmm.... Can I find info on fakeRaid  on ubuntu.com maybe? I will investigate Raid0 a bit more now I think :) Thank you
<mustangg1>  filosofixit: dunno about the other stuff said in the chan, but I am sure you need the alt iso to properly set that up.. at least I did and I have intel's most current fakeraid, ich9/10
<gescape> Sarai: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/ubuntu-tip--how-to-mount-a-windows-ntfs-partition-203102.php
<RichW> Coded__, Right click on network manager icon and enable it?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Coded__: do you have anything in interfaces for that interface?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarai sudo mkdir /media/drive4you then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive4you substitute your drive for sda1
<stealthy451> I need some extreme help here
<redspike> fde: i have same problem in evince
<Titan8990> filosofixit, I would looks specifically at the community contributed ubuntu wiki
<the[V]oid> When I have an USB mass storage device connected to my computer, how to find out on command line which device to mount?
<gescape> Sarai: sorry ... wrong one... a sec
<Titan8990> filosofixit, and np
<stealthy451> My monitor supports 1280x1024; that's its native resolution
<Coded__> danbhfive_jaunty: its greyed out wont let me click
<filosofixit> Titan8990 : Thnx
<Titan8990> the[V]oid, sudo fdisk -l
<stealthy451> I've tried many things and it refuses to use that resolution
<RichW> the[V]oid, sudo fdisk -l
<tiyowan> Hi all. I've been experiencing some problems getting the Alfa Wi-Fi USB adapter to work in Intrepid. Network Manager reports only a 16% signal. I'm using the native RTL8187 Realtek drivers. Could someone point me in the right direction? :)
<danbhfive_jaunty> Coded__: I didn't make that suggestion.  Im suggesting to look in /etc/interfaces
<the[V]oid> thx
<Coded__> sry about that
<stealthy451> I'm using the 180 nvidia drivers, and used xrandr to add the resolution and set it
<fde> hlm: uhh, if you aren't using an image... its possible to shade to a given color... but it is neither real transparency, nor required to be the system color scheme...
<Titan8990> Coded__, iw1345 drivers?
<gescape> Sarai: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_edgy_eft_ntfs_ntfs_3g
<stealthy451> When trying to set the resoultion I get this error: kim@kim-desktop:~$ xrandr --output 0x1ac --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<stealthy451> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<wpboy> hi can someone help me
<fde> hlm: if you happen to want any kind of texture to your panel along with the fake transparency though, that is also not possible.
<Titan8990> stealthy451, you should configure your resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stealthy451> Titan8990: The resolution is present in xorg.conf and being ignored
<Coded__> Titan8990: yes the driver shows up in lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarai sudo mkdir /media/drive4you then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/drive4you substitute your drive for sda1
<fde> hlm: Plasma's panel allows both, however
<Coded__> what directory is interfaces in again?  /etc/init.d/?
<stealthy451> Titan8990: I even tried adding a modeline and that didn't work
<fde> Coded__: /etc/network
<hlm> fde, what are the 'plasma' panels?
<Titan8990> Coded__, lsmod you mean? I think that it is a bug in those particular drivers, unsure on a fix
<maggot> -INSANE-PRIEST--INSANE-PRIEST--INSAN
<maggot> I___________,.-------.,____________I Slashdot
<maggot> N______,;~'_____________'~;,_______N fucking
<fde> hlm: part of KDE4
<FloodBot1> maggot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maggot> S____,;____LINUX FUCKING____;,_____S sucks
<gescape> Sarai: google your friend ;)
<Titan8990> stealthy451, must have something to do with the automagick xserver that ubuntu uses
<fateh_> heloo
<mizzy^^> Hey all.  Someone in #xubuntu recommended that I come in here.  I am trying to set up something called "FreeNX" but I am not having a lot of success.  I was hoping someone could help me out.  I do not know a lot about this stuff..
<Titan8990> stealthy451, possibly, .gnome dir for your home folder?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Coded__: o yeah, its in /etc/network/  , sorry about that
<stealthy451> Titan8990: What do you mean?
<Coded__> actually only eth0 is there
<Coded__> sorry not even just loopback
<stealthy451> Titan8990: there's no .gnome dir in ~/
<stealthy451> gnome2?
<Titan8990> stealthy451, yes
<Titan8990> stealthy451, but that is just an idea, good chance it is incorrect
<stealthy451> accels  keyrings  nautilus-scripts  nautilus-sendto  panel2.d  share
<stealthy451> Titan8990: I have no idea what's going on with it and am very tempted to just throw XP back on
<wday> hello all - so i deleted a directory, but changed my mind and canceled the operation... the directory disappeared but the 30 GB that were in it weren't free'd up. How can I reclaim the space?
<wday> deleted a directory using nautilus
<imri303> I am trying to run apps from gdm via customcommand anyone have experience in this arena?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Coded__: weird.  I'm not really sure, but I think you should have the loopback in there, and thats all.  Backup, and try mine, see if that works: http://pastebin.com/f2678fb3e
<Titan8990> stealthy451, 100s of linux distros and you choose windows xp?
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Titan8990> stealthy451, booo
<Sarai> Jack_Sparrow: oi, that didn't do anything but make the "mnt" folder that I have open get all weird. It looks like it's having a seizure or something o.O
<stealthy451> Titan8990: ubuntu and kubuntu both fail at 1280x1024
<wpboy> hi i have ubuntu installed but tryed to install newer nvidia drivers to make a game work, it didn't work now nividia support is gone. I tryed the recovery mode to reset xserver but it messed up my custom config and now doesn't work with my dell moniter. lol so now im on a live cd in graphic safe mode. can any one tell me how to set my x server and reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<stealthy451> I've been googling and trying different things for three hours
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarai check for typos..
<Coded__> danbhfive_jaunty:  yup thats what mine looks like
<wday> Jack_Sparrow, if that was directed my way, it was a hard delete. i knew i had backed up the files, i need the space
<Titan8990> stealthy451, is your correct driver defined in xorg?
<stealthy451> nvidia, yes
<Sarai> Jack_Sparrow: I finally got the folder to x out and it seems to have mounted my recovery drive. Looks like I picked the wrong partition
<Titan8990> stealthy451, wait, don't you mean 1024x1280?
<fo> does anyone know how to play a video dvd in ubuntu
<stealthy451> Titan8990: no, I mean 1280x1024
<danbhfive_jaunty> Coded__: I dunno, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> wday were   you gksudo nautilus when you did it
<danbhfive_jaunty> fo: have you tried medibuntu?
<wday> Jack_Sparrow, nope, it was a sub-directory of my home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarai That part.. is your responsibility
<fo> danbhfive_jaunty, no i have not
<Titan8990> stealthy451, sorry, was my mistake
<Coded__> np
<danbhfive_jaunty> fo: try googling medibuntu, and install the dvd codec
<fo> also: does anyone know why ubuntu fails to eject a disc so often
<stealthy451> Titan8990: No problem, I just have no idea what's going on with this
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu > fo
<ubottu> fo, please see my private message
<stealthy451> 1280x1024 doesn't even show up in xrandr unless I add it
<wday> Jack_Sparrow, I'm tempted to unboot home and run e2fsck, but the drive will be in use for the next day as the machine is recording data from an ongoing experiment
<Sarai> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I know. But it won't let me mount the other partition
<Titan8990> stealthy451, SXGA is a wierd standard.....
<Titan8990> stealthy451, is it a CRT monitor?
<wday> s/unboot/unmount/
<Jack_Sparrow> wday Sounds like you have some work ahead.. take care
<stealthy451> Titan8990: LCD, samsung syncmaster 916v
<wday> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, good to know .Trash moved in any case ;-)
<Titan8990> stealthy451, ??? a samsung LCD with a 5:4 ratio resolution?
<fo> bastid_raZor, danbhfive_jaunty, do different dvd's use different codecs? i can play most of them fine. this one will not play.
<stealthy451> Titan8990: yes
<thedude420> hey can I ask somebody some questions. I hate to say I am new to ubuntu but I am not a complete idiot
<stealthy451> 1280x1024 is its native resolution
<stealthy451> Titan8990: http://www.legendmicro.com/store/5946_Samsung-19-in-916V-LCD-Monitor-Silver-916v.lmsp
<bastid_raZor> fo some copyright protected DVD's will refuse to play unless in an actual player.
<fo> bastid_raZor, and there is no way around this?
<fo> there must be
<bastid_raZor> fo i've come up against the same issue. i never found a way to play the DVD in question.
<fo> unbelievable.
<Sarai> I found it!
<Sarai> Thanks, folks
<stealthy451> Titan8990: Testing something, brb...
<prince_jammys> thedude420: just ask the questions in the channel, and someone is likely to help
<thedude420> I am have problems with my wireless card, Intel PRO/Wireless 3945. It will pick up a lot of wireless networks but not mine. I have a linksys WRT160N router
<thedude420> anybody have a direction that the can point me????
<thedude420> hello?????
<prince_jammys> thedude420: someone might be able to help. if you don't get an answer in like 10 minutes or so, ask again
<prince_jammys> that's the way it works
<thedude420> ok thanks
<ThinkRusty87> For All Your Advanced Hosting Solutions Please Visit HostRocket At: http://affiliatecenter.hostrocket.com//idevaffiliate.php?id=4757
<ThinkRusty87> For All Your Advanced Hosting Solutions Please Visit HostRocket At: http://affiliatecenter.hostrocket.com//idevaffiliate.php?id=4757
<ThinkRusty87> For All Your Advanced Hosting Solutions Please Visit HostRocket At: http://affiliatecenter.hostrocket.com//idevaffiliate.php?id=4757
<FloodBot1> ThinkRusty87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fearful> prince_jammys: Hey I have to thank you again running pure xfce real nice
<prince_jammys> thedude420: you've provided details, which is good. right now the channel seems thinner than normal
<Necrogamemaster2> wow what a lame spammer
<Necrogamemaster2> lol
<prince_jammys> fearful: welcome
<Fiftyone> hello im trying to copy a file from an old mac hard disk i have but there are premission peoblems which wont even let me view the files. I tried  sudo cp -f to a local dir but it keeps saying obiting 'FILE NAME IM TRYING TO COPY' any ideas how i can access these files?
<felicia> im trying to run a script during boot after everything else has booted.  can someone help me?
<fearful> Fiftyone: Use the chmod command
<prince_jammys> thedude420: it's ok to repeat every 8-10 minutes
<Fiftyone> Fearful i tried it wont let me
<fearful> Fiftyone: Error?
<joshjtl> hi
<Fiftyone> it says i dont have premission
<Fiftyone> Hi
#ubuntu 2009-02-19
<joshjtl> are there any nice "tours"  of Ubuntu for windows users? I'd like to have something for my parents to flip through to get a little more aquainted with Ubuntu, and how to do their normal Windows in Ubuntu
<tyrosine2> yeah joshjtl, check the windows->ubuntu transition page on the ubuntu docs website
<fearful> joshjtl: Best way to do that is show them Ubuntu's power yourself, in my opinion.
<filsuf> anybody runs 8.10 in Asus EEE 1000H?
<joshjtl> tyrosine2: thanks
<wubrgamer> 6OShey everyone
<Fiftyone> filsuf i am actually
<rraj_be> a cool site i have seen now . . [Webmasters .. . . please check it] http://www.ks.sastra.edu/index.php
<joshjtl> fearful: yeah I will but I would still like something there for them they can go back to whenever they want, some people prefer to learn on their own instead of having to go and ask someone if they can't figure something out.
<rraj_be> hello every one . ..Good morning + Wishes for a Great Day Ahead of you
<Fiftyone> Eeepc 1000h here
<filsuf> which one do you use Fiftyone ? the generic download CD or from Asus?
<wubrgamer> i'm from woodbridge
<filsuf> nice ... I'm jealous Fiftyone ;)
<filsuf> I'll go buy one tomorrow ... if I'm not that lazy to go to BestBuy
<cizorty> i'll take a sexy french tutor anyday
<fearful> joshjtl: Oh I see
<Myrtti> rraj_be: and what does that link have to do with Ubuntu?
<Fiftyone> filsuf i used the generic but i ended up using the eee specific kernel to fix some bugs with the eee
<brodie_> hi all
<Necrogamemaster> Can linux use C++, or is there a specific C++ package?
<rraj_be> oh . .nothing Myrtti  . .please dont think as i am spaming . .its my college cultural feast site . . .just i have given here to share a cool site
<filsuf> oh ... it sounds steep Fiftyone
<rraj_be> thats all
<rraj_be> sorry if i am wrong
<Myrtti> rraj_be: in future, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<filsuf> soonoh, the generic kernel doesnt work just like that?
<rraj_be> sure and thanks a lot Myrtti
<Fiftyone> filsuf its amazing worth every penny... Kernel replacement is nothing took a few min
<filsuf> did you try to install the drivers yourself when you used the generic ISO Fiftyone ?
<filsuf> it's so cheap Fiftyone ... only 329
<Caesi> hi all.. how can I disable Tomboy notes from opening at startup? I've looked at startup programmes, but it's not in there
<filsuf> plus 1GB RAM ... total less than 400
<filsuf> so I thought, why not
<Fiftyone> Flisuf i suggest using easy peasy the eeepc version of ubuntu
<filsuf> I need a new laptop anyway
<tyrosine2> Caesi: try launching msconfig.exe
<imri303> I have about three netbook class machines I am playing with at work :)
<Caesi> ?
<Caesi> Ubuntu? :)
<Caesi> sorry
<tyrosine2> it's a joke
<Fiftyone> Yea man its an awesome machine even better with ubun2
<filsuf> what version is that Fiftyone ?
<Caesi> :D
<imri303> acer, lenovo, and the dell mini9 :)
<filsuf> I will just dual-boot Fiftyone ...
<Fiftyone> 8.10
<filsuf> maybe I'll put the light Windows FLP in there
<Myrtti> tyrosine2: ...
<filsuf> did you try any other distro in it Fiftyone ?
<tyrosine2> I just got an "averatec n1000" which is pretty much a repackaged (10.2'') MSI Wind.  It was 314$ at Circuit Shitty's going out of business sale
<tyrosine2> it runs ubuntu well.  3d accel, wireless, etc etc
<fo> Playing /media/OFFICESPACE_4X3/VIDEO_TS/.
<fo> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<fo> Seek failed
<imri303> we get ours from a distributor and they were all under 250 :)
<Fiftyone> I duel booted for the first week the i had it and deleted windows for good. Onlu ubun2 but want to try new debian lenny
<fo> i did the medibuntu thing
<tyrosine2> fo: don't play the folder, play one of the files
<imri303> I like the lenovo the best so far
<imri303> s10e is the model number :)
 * Andelkrag ¡Good Night!
<Fiftyone> hello im trying to copy a file from an old mac hard disk i have but there are premission peoblems which wont even let me view the files. I tried  sudo cp -f to a local dir but it keeps saying obiting 'FILE NAME IM TRYING TO COPY' any ideas how i can access these files?
<fo> tyrosine2, Playing /media/OFFICESPACE_4X3/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB.
<fo> Seek failed
<zimbres> What irc clients are available out of xchat and irssi?
<filsuf> where do you copy that to Fiftyone ?
<tyrosine2> zimbres: I like BitchX, though it's based on IRSSI.  There's PIDGN
<cizorty> is this the internet?
<tyrosine2> fo: maybe google how to play dvds with mplayer?
<DIFH-iceroot> zimbres: pidgin, bitchx, mirc (wine), kopete
<Fiftyone> Filsof I am trying to copy it to any local partition
<filsuf> mirc is for gay
<Fiftyone> lol
<e3co> Hi room, How can I use pidgin on freenode anonymously?
<DIFH-iceroot> filsuf: this comment too
<filsuf> so the mac is just a partition too? do you mount it correctly?
<Fiftyone> Im actually on my mobile phone
<cizorty> how about an irc client that supports ipv6
<e3co> Fiftyone:  what phone?
<sven_> hey gays and guys : ONLY jews ask questions¦¢ HAAHA hhahaha]}
<Fiftyone> No the mac drive is out of an old laptop via usb
<Fiftyone> E3co im on nokia e63 awesome phone
<thedude420> OK guys I have a question and problem I really need help with. The problem is with my wireless card, Intel PRO/Wireless 3945. It will pick up a lot of wireless networks but not mine. I have a linksys WRT160N router. The router is set to send all types (b/g/n). Second does anybody have a recommendion for a good torrent client. I am used to using utorrent on my mac and in xp. I need something that can do things like select only certi
<Fiftyone> Using a prog called mirGGi
<Fiftyone> For irc
<adred> for some odd reasons my computer's screen froze without notice and then all I could do was press the reboot button. Now, during boot time, the progress bar stops halfway for about 5 mins before it resumes rebooting.. What could be the problem? This also happened to me when I used intrepid. I am now using hardy...
<fo> tyrosine2, just used mplayer dvd://1
<filsuf> make it easier Fiftyone ... copy that to an external HD
<DIFH-iceroot> cizorty: why you need ipv6 in an irc-client?
<fo> it opens up a window where the video should be playing but its just black
<filsuf> if your mac can go online and the file is not that huge .... use skype!
<filsuf> that's what I normally do
<filsuf> just create 2 skype accounts for file-transfer
<Fiftyone> its huge and the mac is trashed
<Fiftyone> I just have the hd
<filsuf> can you actually read the Mac drive or not?
<filsuf> HFS?
<DigitalKiwi> skype to transfer files...that is quite possibly the most retarded thing I've heard in the last hour :/
<Fiftyone> Yes i read it fine but some files are restricted because of the premission problem
<filsuf> Kiwi is kinda retarded I heard
<adred> any help pls...
<fearful> Anyone know why when I unplug the computer from AC power the lightness doesn't dim, but when I plug it back in it does dim on xfce and on gnome works fine
<filsuf> then change the permission Fiftyone ... if you cant change it ... rename it
<adred> for some odd reasons my computer's screen froze without notice and then all I could do was press the reboot button. Now, during boot time, the progress bar stops halfway for about 5 mins before it resumes rebooting.. What could be the problem? This also happened to me when I used intrepid. I am now using hardy...
<filsuf> if you cant rename it ... zip it . then copy the zip
<cizorty> DIFH-iceroot: i like to promote ipv6, i was on a ipv6 irc server yesterday with a windows client not mirc
<e3co> A vulnerability in Linksys WRT160N, which can be exploited by malicious people to conduct cross-site scripting attacks.
<e3co> Input passed to the "action" parameter in apply.cgi is not properly sanitised before being returned to the administrator. This can be exploited to execute arbitrary HTML and script code in an administrator"s browser session in context of an affected device.
<Fiftyone> i can do nothing with it
<filsuf> this is just a practical advice for not indulging in the mess of permission jungle
<jegomez> Someone just gave me a 2GB USB flash drive and I haven't been able to see past 2MB. Nothing I do with fdisk, gpart or gparted is working. Any hints?
<filsuf> can you less it Fiftyone ?
<tyrosine2> jegomez: cfdisk it
<fo> how can one operating system fail so hard
<tor> jegomez: Tie them to the wheel and tell them to give you the encryption key or you'll, you'll, you'll!
<e3co> thedude420:  just use transmission or a cli version of something
<jegomez> tor: I don't care about the content. I just want to format it and use it anew
<DigitalKiwi> mkfs.ext3 it?
<e3co> thedude420:  for your torrents
<Fiftyone> hello im trying to copy a file from an old mac hard disk i have but there are premission peoblems which wont even let me view the files. I tried  sudo cp -f to a local dir but it keeps saying obiting 'FILE NAME IM TRYING TO COPY' any ideas how i can access these files?
<Bernier> Hi, my wireless connection is working but only for like 5 min after it freezes, after that even if I disconnect/reconnect there is absolutely no way to reconnect back. Anyone know about this?
<BCampbell> thedude420:: is your router set to broadcast ssid?
 * Until_It_Sleeps smooches whoever it was that helped him restore GRUB
<e3co> Fiftyone:  so you can mount the drive?
<Fiftyone> E3co yes its mounted and i am browsing it now however some fils and dir are locked
<szrhawaii> im trying to get the gui for xmms to work on my desktop but not sure how any help on this
<e3co> how about sudo chmod -R 777 /mountpoint
<Until_It_Sleeps> Do you guys support Kubuntu, or is that in a different channel?
<Fiftyone> Let me try
<_VIM_>  Until_It_Sleeps #Kubuntu
<nickrud_> Until_It_Sleeps, some here, kde specific #kubuntu
<tyrosine2> Until_It_Sleeps: ask away
<Until_It_Sleeps> :D
<Until_It_Sleeps> How would I connect to a wireless network in Kubuntu?
<_VIM_> KDE ftw, i just dont like #Kubuntu cause no one talks :(
<e3co> Depending on the drive it could take a while
<Travis-42> on my test Ubuntu Server, when I run a "aptitude install" command I am told that "the following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server"  Why?
<nickrud_> !xmms | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<tyrosine2> Until_It_Sleeps: does your wireless adapter show up in "ifconfig"?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Specifically, it was installed via a LinuxMCE dvd
<mcnellis> when I start my computer it starts the CPU in the -g powersave governor so I always have to run cpufreq-selector -g performance
<szrhawaii> sorry it is xmms2
<mcnellis> how can I change the startup mode/
<tyrosine2> szrhawaii: audacious is the way to go, not xmms2
<e3co> Travis-42:  I notice that when I run apt from the cli that sometimes happens. If you install xorg and update-manager you can use update manager without ever loaded gnome
<e3co> loaded=loading
<szrhawaii> ok ill try that out
<khaled> Hi guys. How do I change the login screen theme from the command line?
<tyrosine2> szrhawaii: just apt-get install it, it'll perform just like xmms used to
<thedude420> BCampbell: I yes, that is what is confusing me so much oh and to correct myself it is a wrt110N
<jegomez> tyrosine2: tried cfdisk on the flash drive, same thing (it only sees 2MB)
<szrhawaii> ok sounds good doing that right now
<e3co> Travis-42:  its the same line of research as " a headless virtualbox ubuntu server" google it.
<nickrud_> Travis-42, generally a package is held back because a package it depends upon could not be upgraded
<Until_It_Sleeps> tyrosine2: I assume the fact that a "wlan0" section means yes>
<Travis-42> thanks e3co, I'll look into it
<Travis-42> nickrud_: is that common for things like "linux-server" ?
<e3co> nickrud: I have seen this happen before as well. If i run update-manager it works fine
<tyrosine2> jegomez: then use cfdisk to erase the partitions and make your own 2GB partition
<mcnellis> ah, actually it starts in the ondemand governor but it doesn't ever seem to raise the freq when it's needed
<nickrud_> Travis-42, not really. Check what e3co is googling, seems like he's seen this specific error before
<tyrosine2> Until_It_Sleeps: kwifimanager?
<nickrud_> e3co, I'd be interested in the cause, since aptitude usually has excellent warning systems
<jegomez> tyrosine2: I delete the partitions, but cfdisk won't let me enter a size larger than 2 for the new one
<Until_It_Sleeps> Currently not installed.
<e3co> mine isn't a fix its just a work around that gives you the option of running graphic applications without gnome
<tyrosine2> jegomez: maybe you could just pop it in an 'ol windows machine and get it working that way?
<Fiftyone> hello im trying to copy a file from an old mac hard disk i have but there are premission peoblems which wont even let me view the files. I tried  sudo cp -f to a local dir but it keeps saying obiting 'FILE NAME IM TRYING TO COPY' any ideas how i can access these files?
<Until_It_Sleeps> and I have no way to download it without connecting to my wireless network.
<tyrosine2> jegomez: I have a 2gb USB drive that works fine on ubuntu - autodetected it the first time I plugged it in
<jdmnynja> Hey can anyone help me with manually replacing files that are missing out of rhythmbox?
<jegomez> tyrosine2: this has (had) some kind of encrypted partition (I imagine)
<e3co> Fiftyone:  no love with chmod?
<joshjtl> I'm running Ubuntu on a slower machine than I'm used to: 1.6ghz P4, with 512ram It's not very responsive, and can be down right slow at times, is there anything other than changing Effects to "none" (which I already did) that can help?
<filsuf> OMG .... so ... I can reuse my old SD card for installing Windows or Linux on my future Asus EEE
<filsuf> that is nice!
<DIFH-iceroot> joshjtl: using xubuntu-desktop instead of gnome
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, sudo apt-get reinstall rhythmbox should replace any missing files, with the exception of /etc
<Fiftyone> e3co naw
<Fiftyone> Damn thing
<BCampbell> thedude420:: the only thing I can think of is you're on two different channels?  I know it shouldn't matter, but you never know
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: no that solution only gives me E: rhythmbox: subprocess pre-removal script returned error status 2
<joshjtl> DIFH-iceroot: yeah I was considering that, but the problem is this system is my parents and theyre used to windows, so I dont think that they will be that comfortable with XFCE
<DIFH-iceroot> joshjtl: ok
<nickrud_> ah, put the complete error on paste.ubuntu.com.  from the start of the command till the end
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: I've tried to purge, remove, install, a lot of things. nothing worked. the only solution I can find to it is to manually replace the missing files from the package.
<LogicFan> if you install msttcorefonts via synaptic, does gnome switch to using them by default?
<nickrud_> LogicFan, no, they are simply available. Mostly good for web sites that prefer them
<joshjtl> DIFH-iceroot: anything else I can do?
<LogicFan> nickrud, thanks, appreciate it
<thedude420> did some looking and it looks like I am out of luck with ubuntu and linksys WRT110. Thanks anyways guys
<e3co> joshjtl:  check private messeges
<nICOOO> hello
<nICOOO> does any1 know about socket programming?
<DIFH-iceroot> joshjtl: hm, sorry dont know
<jove> Hi, does anyone know how to convert TOAST file to ISO file ?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, did you put the output up? if so, give me the link so I can see the full error report
<ben_ny> Hi all
<e3co> daa
<e3co> ?
<e3co> what is extention of toad .img?
<e3co> toad=toast
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i did put the output up, but I don't have the link. what do you want me to run so you can see?
<FluxD> Hi, I cant click anything on my desktop for some reason
<tyrosine2> FluxD: what WM u usin?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, when you hit submit, the url in the location bar changes to include a number. That full url is what I need so I can see the page
<djamel> FluxD it's safer :)
<ben_ny> I have a quick n00b question. I just hooked a Cannon S9000 printer up via USB - and Ubuntu picked it up right away / shows up as my default. However, I get no options for paper size other then LTR, and actual printing brings up a generic 'error' message. Sound familiar? Msg me, thanks! (not a tech-guy btw, plain english needed!)
<FluxD> tyrosine2, compiz, but then I went back to metacity but same problem
<CarlFK> how do I remove a package, including any confg files?  (I want it to ask for options when I re-install)
<FluxD> lol djamel
<djamel> :)
<nickrud_> CarlFK, sudo apt-get purge <package>
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: hold on I will have to go make a link
<jove> Hi, does anyone know how to convert .TOAST file to ISO file ?
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<khaled> How do I change my login screen gnome theme from command line?
<CarlFK> nickrud - no luck.  sudo apt-get purge mysql-server ... sudo apt-get install mysql-server - didn't aske me for the admin pw
<tyrosine2> jove: mv a.toast a.iso
<FluxD> tyrosine2, any ideas?
<tyrosine2> FluxD: are you referring to icons which cannot be clicked?
<jove> tyrosine2, is that simple and easy ?
<alienkid> hello how do I change the color of active windows in the task list(in the .gtkrc-2.0 file)?
<joshjtl> are there any nice "tours"  of Ubuntu for windows users? I'd like to have something for my parents to flip through to get a little more aquainted with Ubuntu, and how to do their normal Windows in Ubuntu
<FluxD> tyrosine2, yea, and I cannot right click, sam e also when I start nautlus cant click anything inside
<CarlFK> nickrud - but man apt-get says (any configuration files are deleted too).... huh.
<tyrosine2> jove: totally.  Using the "mv" tool, you can convert anything to anything!
<nickrud_> CarlFK, ah, the db already exists so the installer uses the existing root password
<joshjtl> someone answered this well for me, but I can't find the response and forgot what they said
<tyrosine2> FluxD: are you sure your mouse isn't broken :-p
<durt> jove: what is a TOAST file?
<centaur5> If you use the new tool to create a USB live boot disk is there a way to make it keep drivers installed (ie ATI, Broadcom) after reboot?
<FluxD> tyrosine2, no its not broken
<nickrud_> CarlFK, the password isn't in the configuration stuff , but in the db. If you told it to delete the db, then you would get asked for the root password
<tyrosine2> joshjtl: it was me, and the ubuntu docs page has a transition page just for windows users
<CarlFK> nickrud - yeah - any clue how to toast it?
<nickrud_> CarlFK, doesn't it ask you if you want to keep the db or not when you purge?
<Kai_Itaho> how do i install a monitor on 8.04.2 Hardy?
<tyrosine2> Kai_Itaho: plug it in the VGA port
<CarlFK> nickrud nope
<jove> tyrosine2, I read in the internet that must convert to a raw file ....Have U done this specific .toast convert to ISO before ?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119878/
<tyrosine2> jove: that was a joke.  "mv" just renames the file ;-)
<Kai_Itaho> it doesnt pick up when i plug it in
<joshjtl> thanks tyrosine2 where can I find that page... /usr/docs ?
<nickrud_> CarlFK, sudo rm -r /var/lib/mysql from memory, I don't have a mysql install in this vm
<Kai_Itaho> WOAH
<Kai_Itaho> never mind
<Kai_Itaho> hahahaha that was a stupid question
<jove> tyrosine2, then i won't work as your guidance
<Kai_Itaho> yay
<djamel> CarlFK, rename the .toast in .iso & burn it that's all
<fo> windows computer playing this dvd with no problem. in vlc. same program i'm using in ubuntu. why
<Kai_Itaho> now, how do i change the resolution on my second monitor but keep the same on my laptop?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: did that link work for you?
<tyrosine2> joshjtl: http://help.ubuntu.com - select 8.10 - and click "switching from windows" at the bottom
<joshjtl> ohhh thanks tyrosine2
<Kai_Itaho> Tyrosine...is your name an amino acid o.O?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja,   gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/rhythmbox.prerm,  add a line after set -e  and put   exit 0  there. Then save and exit, rerun the apt-get purge rhythmbox . We'll just ignore removing that since it's not there. I assume you deleted it by hand?
<shoterboyx> guys....my linux have no sound
<shoterboyx> how can i fix this
<fo> yes, tyrosine is one of the twenty essential amino acids!
<shoterboyx> i m using realtek conexant
<tyrosine2> joshjtl: youtube works really well for that, surprisingly
<fo> it is also aromatic
<jegomez> tyrosine2: windows formatted it as a 2MB drive, it couldn't see past that
<Fiftyone> hello im trying to copy a file from an old mac hard disk i have but there are premission peoblems which wont even let me view the files. I tried  sudo cp -f to a local dir but it keeps saying obiting 'FILE NAME IM TRYING TO COPY' any ideas how i can access these files?
<tyrosine2> fo: there are 22 now ;-)
<Kai_Itaho> thats what i thought! haha!
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i never touched rhythmbox. that error has been there since i installed ubuntu.
<fo> whateva
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, that's verrry odd.
<tyrosine2> fo: selenocysteine is #21
<Kai_Itaho> well 22 important ones for the growth of humans
<Kai_Itaho> arent there MILLIONS others?
<tyrosine2> it was a new discovery a few years ago
<fo> i only had to learn 20 for biochem
<tyrosine2> yeah, but we can make them ourselves.
<tyrosine2> essential = needed from food
<Kai_Itaho> i c
<joshjtl> can themes(gtk, metacity, icons) make a difference on a systems speed?
<cizorty> which one the baseball players use?
<tyrosine2> crack rocks
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, I'd bee leary of that install myself, if you truly haven't deleted those files under /usr
<shoterboyx> hey guys how can i fix my audio.....my linux have no sound....i m using realtek conexant
<tyrosine2> jegomez: ever consider that your USB drive is actually only 2mb?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i know. it started when I first installed and started updated my system. it keeps popping up and error related to rhythmbox and is not allowing me to run flash
<Kai_Itaho> Tyr, is there a way i can change the resolution on my monitor?
<Sal__> anyone have any clue how much bandwidth the vnc server actually eats up with the default settings?
<nickrud_> joshjtl, gtk can. Different themes use different theme engines, and some take a lot more processing power
<shoterboyx> hey guys how can i fix my audio.....my linux have no sound....i m using realtek conexant
<Kai_Itaho> it doesnt go above 1280x800
<tyrosine2> tyrosine2: with ubuntu? system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<Sal__> say @ a res of 1024x768
<jegomez> tyrosine2: heh, I almost did. It does say "2GB" on it, though...
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: other than that error, nothing is running bad at all. I read this article http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-562594.html and it seems there is others with this issue.
<shoterboyx> anybody can help me ??
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, it won't let you install anything. Anyway, that command will fix apt for you
<Kai_Itaho> i want 1680x1050 but that's not a choice :S
<tyrosine2> jegomez: it was probably made in mexico then.  they count memory size in pesos.  It's 2 gigapesos.
<Kai_Itaho> LOL
<esworp> I've recently installed ubuntu (first time user) on my OLPC, and am having a few quirks i could use some help on..
<mariano> hi
<Fiftyone> hello im trying to copy a file from an old mac hard disk i have but there are premission peoblems which wont even let me view the files. I tried  sudo cp -f to a local dir but it keeps saying obiting 'FILE NAME IM TRYING TO COPY' any ideas how i can access these files?
<Sal__> anyone?
<mariano> is anyone reading me?
<jegomez> tyrosine2: I doubt it would have made it this far. 2MB drives were probably made back in the 80s
<Kai_Itaho> hello! Welcome to #ubuntu help IRC chat
<esworp> would someone mind  giving me a hand?
<tyrosine2> Sal__: maybe your VIDEO CARD doesn't support higher resolutions?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: hey im not really understanding your command to put in. what do i do again?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja,   gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/rhythmbox.prerm,  add a line after set -e  and put   exit 0  there. Then save and exit, rerun the apt-get purge rhythmbox . We'll just ignore removing that since it's not there. I assume you deleted it by hand?
<Sal__> tyro my question is how much bandwidth is eating up?
<shoterboyx> hey guys how can i fix my audio.....my linux have no sound....i m using realtek conexant
<Sal__> im trying to connect to my dedicated server
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i'm still pretty new with the terminal stuff.
<evilGUI> Hello I have a problem after relocking the root account on my server I get a lot of these in /var/log/auth.log CRON[13880]: pam_unix(cron:account): account root has expired (account expired)
<Sal__> which has the server on it
<durt> !ask | esworp
<ubottu> esworp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tyrosine2> Sal__: are you in orlando?
<Sal__> i want to know how much bandwidth its going to eat up @ 1024 x 768 res
<Sal__> no
<jeeves> is there a native Ubuntu app like M$ $?  Or has Wine been able to run it properly?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: what do you mean add a line after set -e?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, the only thing you will be typing into the terminal is the gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/rhythmbox.prerm
<tyrosine2> Sal__: just run "top" in a console and see what X is taking up
<esworp> thanks durf.
<shoterboyx> hey guys how can i fix my audio.....my linux have no sound....i m using realtek conexant
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, let me know when you've run that command in the terminal, then we'll work on where that command goes
<scientes> im using apt-cacher, but some of the ubuntu package names clash with the debian package names
<scientes> how can i make this not happen?
<glenrock> jeeves: you could check out gnucash and see if you like it
<Kai_Itaho> Tyr, Screen Resolution only gives me at a max of 1280x1024
<stealthy45> Titan8990: Still around
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, erm, first command gksu gedit ...  , second is editing the file to include the edit 0
<stealthy45> Hello, I need help getting the 1280x1024 resolution to work. It's my LCD's native resolution but absolutely refuses to work even using xrandr and custom modelines.
<jeeves> glenrock, I did, I'm not really a fan.  as much as I want to get away from microsoft, I still like the usability of it (and I'd prefer not to have my accountant relearn everything)
<Marfi> What video card, stealthy45 ?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i have the command in and i am now in a window with blue text, looks like html or something.
<houlaa> hello
<Marfi> Hola houlaa
<houlaa> ola
<houlaa> what's up
<Marfi> houlaa, the sky here. How bout you? =)
<joshjtl> nickrud what about icon themes?
<chort27> hi
<stealthy45> Marfi: nvidia geforce 7950gt
<stealthy45> using the 180 driver
<chort27> can someone help me with installing ubuntu 6.10 on my iBook G3?
<Marfi> stealthy45, is that the recommended one?
<houlaa> houaw it's wired i am sorry to say that but im newbi on irc
<jove> #/ebuntu
<houlaa> haha
<Kai_Itaho> chort, thats alittle bit hard to help you.......
<jove> #ebuntu
<cizorty> what's a good command to compromise my system?
<jove> #ubuntu
<stealthy45> Marfi: I believe so
<esworp> ummm..   so.  ok here's one, this OLPC install was a prebuilt image (google olpc ubuntu if you're curious)  with one user "olpc'.   I wanted to add other users, since i have roommates, etc.     (using xfce) i went to system -> users & groups and was met by a message 'The configuration coud not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuation [close]"
<Kai_Itaho> jove: what are you doing?
<durt> chort27: 6.10 is no longer supported
<chort27> Well I just want to know how to install it as my main operating system
<Kai_Itaho> what are you running now?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, you should see, on the second line,   set -e
<esworp> this problem occurs with System ->  shared folders, too.
<durt> is there even a 6.10?
<chort27> Mac OS X
<Titan8990> stealthy45, still around but I am in class ATM
<houlaa> can somewhone can just tell me how to get some help?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: yes.
<Kai_Itaho> hmm
<Kai_Itaho> use 8.04.2
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, add a blank line below that, and  type   exit 0  on it
<Kai_Itaho> chort: its the best supported one out here
<chort27> i tried using 8.04
<houlaa> in order to know commands
<stealthy45> Marfi: it's a samsung syncmaster if that makes any difference
<chort27> but it yelled at me about not having a supported CD-ROM drive
<chort27> plus im afraid my specs aren't good enough
<Kai_Itaho> then yell back?
<jove> Hi, does anyone know how to convert TOAST file to ISO file ?
<chort27> tried that, but then it gave me a kernel error
<Kai_Itaho> netbooks USE 8.04
<nT4BR> o galera
<stealthy45> I know that the xorg logs are showing that it can't get anything from edid and that it can't fin a valid mode for 1280x1024 despit my modeline
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: done.
<nT4BR> to com um probleminha aki, instalei o postgre porem nunca usei ele antes, eu naum sei qual o usuario e senha que eu uso no psql -U
<nT4BR> ele foi instalado via apt-get
<Marfi> stealthy45, does the 3d acceleration work for the card? The drivers may not be working completely. You can do glxgears from the terminal to check
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, ok, what we've done here is tell this script to exit when it gets to this line. If you look below it, you'll see the commands that fail. We're simply not going to run them.
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, now, save and close the text editor
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: all right.
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, now run   sudo apt-get purge rhythmbox
<stealthy45> Marfi: Yes, 3d accel works fin
<nT4BR> ops sry, i dont see, this is one english chanel ;?
<Marfi> stealthy45, What does the modeline look like?
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > nT4BR
<ubottu> nT4BR, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> correct
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: all right. it ran through and after ldconfig deferred processing now taking place it stopped
<Voltron_> does anyone else running a Compaq V6000 series have REALLY slow network performance?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, try installing flash now
<tuxflavrdwafls> Does anyone know a terminal command to make sure compiz, and compiz fusion are completely up to date?
<nT4BR> sry
 * Marfi waves to Jack_Sparrow 
<jdmnynja> would the command be sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<glenrock> tuxflavrdwafls: 'sudo apt-get update' will make sure all packages are up to date
<stealthy45> Marfi: one moment
<chort27> wish my G3 had wifi XD
<Marfi> stealthy45, mmkay
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  will do it from the command line
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: it says that it is already the newest version. but i cannot run youtube videos
<tuxflavrdwafls> glenrock thankyou
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, ah, that's a different problem then. But at least apt is fixed :)
<nT4BR> hey i need help, what is the default user in postgre instaled via apt-get?
<houlaa> ?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, before we move on to flash, we should doublecheck that rhythmbox won't be an issue in the future
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: lol all right how do i go about this?
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/rhythmbox*  , if it says file not found that's fine
<esworp> I am having trouble with not being able to run the Users and Groups pp in xfce.. anyone care to help?  ;]
<raylu> nickrud_: aptitude clean might be easier
<nickrud_> raylu, I hate removing all the debs; I have a verrrry large cache including old debs
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: it says no such file.
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, ok,  sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: do i need rhythmbox for youtube?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i have heard it is crap and i installed amarok
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, no, and amarok sucks also :) I use banshee ;)
<houlaa> Do you know why "/help" doesn't work
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: all right then, lets just not use rhythmbox then and  I will use banshee. lets get youtube fixed up lol
<DigitalKiwi> what are all these +e -e?
<raylu> houlaa: in irssi? check your status window
<Marfi> houlaa, are you trying to run help on a command? Sorry the PM didn't work. ;)
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, can you see any flash video at all? http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507 is a good test
<houlaa> yes in irssi
<ugliefrog> My mouse after a few minutes acts like it goes to sleep you have to shake it and clik a bunch to get it to quit. Is there a setting to fix that
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i see a big grey screen with a play button in the middle.
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, I'm going to be gone shortly, so hopefully this will be quick
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: it doesn't play a video.
<nickrud_> ok, this test simply reports the version you're running.
<houlaa> i have: [ my name ] [ my 2und channel(+JLfnt) ] [Act: 1,3] <-- What does it mean ?
<Marfi> stealthy45, there are a few posts on google. The one that I remember doing is to explicitly set xorg.conf to use the 1280x1024. You could also look up the specs for the monitor, and make a modeline like that
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, did you try installing flash in any other way, besides using ubuntu repositories?
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: all right i am running WIN 9,0,999,9 debug player: no
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i believe i did try to install it from the browser.
<rww> houlaa: New stuff happened in windows 1 and 3. You can switch to those windows with Alt-1 and Alt-3.
<nickrud_> ah, that is very strange. WIN? Should be LNX
<MEESO_THELIOMA> Do you have Asbestos Poisoning?
<MEESO_THELIOMA>  Meeso Thelioma
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i know, thats what i was thinking. maybe i can purge it and then reinstall?
<houlaa> rww, it doesn't work
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: i am also running 64 bit so that may change things up
<rww> houlaa: are you running gnome-terminal with more than one tab open? that tends to screw it up.
<Kai_Itaho> how do i install a nvidia driver? i downloaded it but i dont know how to run/install it?
<houlaa> nop
<Marfi> Kai_Itaho, use the restricted driver's manager. System > admin > hardware drivers
<houlaa> rww, i am using yakuake
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, no, those are two different places to install from. try looking in ~/.mozilla/plugins ; I'm not sure where the browser way installs. And, 64 bit I'm not sure about.
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, to be honest, you're probably better off finding someone who knows what they're talking about when it comes to flash :)
<Kai_Itaho> what if i want to use the one i downloaded?
<houlaa> rww, but it's the same i think
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: all right man. i'll ask around. thanks for your help on the rhythmbox crap though!
<fo> windows computer playing this dvd with no problem. in vlc. same program i'm using in ubuntu. why does it fail in ubuntu
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, one more thing before we go:  run   sudo apt-get -f install ; if there're no errors that's good. Just a final check of our work
<e3co> fo: you need to enable dvd playback... info on ubuntu forums and google
<rww> !dvd | fo
<ubottu> fo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<houlaa> rww, ALRIGHT !!! i am using eee pc press shift 'n tab and it's oka
<ugliefrog> My opitcal usb mouse after a few minutes acts like it goes to sleep you have to shake it and clik a bunch to get it to start working normally. Is there a setting to fix that
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: everything is good.
<fo> e3co, rww i did the things medibuntu told me to do. is this the samething?
<e3co> why no free dvd play codec for the open source world?
<Kai_Itaho> how do i install a driver that is a .run file ? NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.29-pkg2.run
<nickrud_> jdmnynja, ok, take care then and good luck with flash
<BCampbell> jdmnynja:: have you rad the forum on 64bit and flash?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490
<jdmnynja> nickrud_: thanks!
<e3co> can I send a PM from the text box?
<jdmnynja> BCampbell: i'll go read it.
<e3co> using pidgin
<rww> Kai_Itaho: Don't use the Nvidia driver from nvidias website. Use the restricted driver manager instead.
<mereo> so... is anyone using ubuntu 64 bit?
<rww> e3co: /msg username message
<rww> !anyone | mereo
<ubottu> mereo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BCampbell> funny thing is, i can see flash vids on most sites other than youtube, and I'm a 64bit too...very strange
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<fo> why does ubuntu fail to eject my discs when i press the eject button
<StR|Sangreal> pls can you advise me supposedly the most accurate substitute to total commander?
<funkyHat> I'd like to set my console resolution to 1680x1050 (my monitor's native res), I have an ATi radeon x1650 and I'm currently using the fglrx driver for X
<Surautomatism> can somebody help with the ubuntu studio install?
<funkyHat> Is that possible? Or at least setting a higher res like 1280x1024
<Kai_Itaho> thanks rww
<StR|Sangreal> fo> probably its still busy with a certain process
<fo> sudo eject /dev/cdrom1
<fo> [sudo] password for dephserv:
<fo> umount: /media/OFFICESPACE_4X3: device is busy
<fo> umount: /media/OFFICESPACE_4X3: device is busy
<FloodBot1> fo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stealthy45> Marfi: STil here?
<fo> yea. good bot
<Surautomatism> i'm at the part where there are 4 components it asks to install (not a gui installer) and i want to check each box... but if i press enter it moves to the next step. what button do i use?
<Marfi> stealthy45, =)
<rww> Surautomatism: probably tab to each one then press space. I haven't installed Ubuntu Studio, though, so I might be wrong.
<StR|Sangreal> !pastebin | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stealthy45> Marfi: Modeline "1280x1024_60.00" 108.88 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +VSync
<Surautomatism> thank you. somebody on the studio channel finally logged in and gave me the same answer
<whileimhere> Hi Is there a recommended partition size for the / directory when installing ubuntu?
<Marfi> stealthy45, I don't know if this makes a difference, but try to do 1280x1024@60
<austin> how do i set my mic for audacity?
<Marfi> whileimhere, As big as you can fit
<Marfi> austin, can the computer see the mic?
<StR|Sangreal> so... some total commander substitute for me?
<austin> Marfi: how do i know if it can?
<whileimhere> Marfi I have a 40 gig drive that is all
<rww> whileimhere: As much space as you feel like dedicating to it, with a recommendation that you use more than 8GB.
<Marfi> whileimhere, that will work
<whileimhere> but I was hoping to partition it so that I have a swap, /, and a /home
<Marfi> austin, Try using soundrecorder to record the sound. You could also check your sound properties, and turn the volume of the mic up
<StephenZ> Aloha. Anyone know a quick link that actually makes sense to the uninitiated on how to change file permissions?
<Marfi> whileimhere, Ubuntu will automatically do that for you
<stealthy45> Marfi: Still "No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<stealthy45> "
<fo> eject /dev/cdrom1
<fo> umount: /media/OFFICESPACE_4X3: device is busy
<fo> umount: /media/OFFICESPACE_4X3: device is busy
<fo> eject: unmount of `/media/OFFICESPACE_4X3' failed
<FloodBot1> fo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StephenZ> Just installed Duke Nukem through WINE, but it can't access the config file because I don't have permission to access any of the files.
<whileimhere> It creates a /home?
<kamyk> hey
<rww> whileimhere: no, it doesn't.
<kamyk> i have question
<Marfi> StephenZ, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<austin> marfi: KMix just sits there in the task bar....
<fo> could someone tell me how to eject the god damn disc
<StephenZ> Thank you, Marfi.
<austin> Marfi: and it just dissapeared
<Marfi> stealthy45, np
<kamyk> i have switch asus GX1008B/G and wer is configuration ? i want somting like 192.158.1.1 ?
<whileimhere> ahh I guess I just will buy an external drive for back up then in case I have to re-image this machine.
<fearful> prince_jammys, you there?
<Marfi> austin, do you have sound on the computer?
<savvas> fo: what disc?
<mereo> For those who tried the 64 bit, have you seen any difference with the 32 bit?
<rww> mereo: no
<nightrid3r> kamyk if its a swith i dout it can be configured, if its a router then use the default gateway adress as the adress to configure
<austin> Marfi: yes, i'm listing to music now as we speak
<stealthy45> Marfi: I'm pretty clueless as to where to go from here
<Marfi> stealthy45, what is the model of the monitor?
<savvas> mereo: 32-bit has better stability with flash, java plugin and other 32-bit programs - but other than that.. it's all good
<mereo> marfi, what are you trying to do, sorry, just joined the chat, I too had a resolution problem
<kamyk> nigtrider: i have switch
<nightrid3r> kamyk home use switches don't need config, they just work
<savvas> mereo: plus, the fact that adobe has 64-bit flash now has changed a lot of stuff - even though it's alpha/beta stage, it's really stable: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Marfi> austin, for Ubuntu, you double click on the sound in the desk tray, then hit prefferences
<hajmola> my built-in mic on my laptop sounds extremely distorted, to the point where you can't even understand what i'm saying (in voice chats), anyone know why that would be?
<Marfi> austin, and you modify the volume there
<kamyk> ok but not my
<Marfi> mereo, trying to help stealthy45 with his video driver
<nightrid3r> kamyk lemme check
<stealthy45> Marfi: Samsung SyncMaster 916V
<mereo> savvas, interesting. But I'm already on the the 32 bit version... I guess I'll install the 64 bit at the next realease
<mereo> Marfi, ah ok, he can't get a certain resolution?
<kamyk> ?
<Marfi> mereo, right
<ElCapitan> dumb question but how do I know what drive is being used for my video card?
<mereo> Marfi, I had that problem
<Marfi> mereo, what type of monitor?
<jdmnynja> how do I find where my mozilla is so I can extract a file to the plug ins?
<nightrid3r> kamyk its an unmanaged switch so no config is needed
<stealthy45> holy dog**** I think I got it
<austin> marfi: alright, got it set, but still won't recrod
<savvas> ElCapitan: sudo lshw -C display
<Marfi> austin, is it picking up the sound?
<mereo> Marfi, It's a CRT monitor, I couldn't get it to accept my custom 72 HZ refresh rate
<austin> no
<nightrid3r> kamyk maybe you have another box that's a ROUTER, that one can be configured
<beobab> Is there a collecton of text tools for converting between ODT and Office formats?
<stealthy45> Marfi, finally got it; had to manually specify horiz and vert frequencies in xorg.conf
<austin> marfi: no, its not
<stealthy45> I'll live with the 50hz refresh rate
<Marfi> stealthy45, alright. I am only getting 250 hits on google for your monitor. =)
<savvas> beobab: you mean .odt and .doc ?
<Marfi> austin, try to turn the volume for the mic up
<mereo> Stealthy45, It's an LCD?
<FrankT-Qc> Hi !
<fearful> Any idea why my swap is never in use on xfce
<austin> marfi: i did
<stealthy45> Marfi: heh
<stealthy45> mereo: yes
<Marfi> austin, is it plugged into the right spot?
<beobab> savvas: Yeah, those two in particular. Koffice2 doesn't have filters for any Office formats. ;\
<mereo> Stealthy45, Don't worry about 50 hz, ubuntu got it wrong
<stealthy45> mmk
<austin> marfi: yup, just checked
<FrankT-Qc> Need a little help about the repos, anybody ???
<Marfi> austin, what type of sound card?
<fearful> No swap usage on xfce any ideas?
<austin> marfi: onboard sound
<hlm> is there a graphical form of iptables?
<mereo> Stealthy, I have a CRT and ubuntu is showing 50 hz, even tho I'm running it at 72 hz
<Marfi> austin, what type of sound card?
<mereo> Stealthy45, I have a CRT and ubuntu is showing 50 hz, even tho I'm running it at 72 hz
<Marfi> austin, whos the company that makes it
<FrankT-Qc> hlm : Isn't firestarter an easy one ?
<rww> !firewall | hlm
<ubottu> hlm: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<austin> marfi: its, Gigabite
<Marfi> fearful, you can use the ram for swap
<austin> marfi: a gigabite mobo, but thats all i know
<savvas> beobab: ah koffice.. no idea :) in openoffice word, I just head to File > Save as and have the options there
<Marfi> austin, when your in the prefferences for the sound...what is the type of device? It should tell you
<allquixotic> Hi, I just recovered my server (over ssh) from a horrible failure: it was starting NetworkManager, which trampled on its static IP configuration. I only had a few seconds in the shell each boot, so I ran some diagnostics and rm'ed the NetworkManager binary. Now: How can I absolutely forbid the network-manager package from ever being installed again on the server?
<fearful> Marfi: I know, but usually in gnome I'm using RAM and swap on xfce not using any swap is at 0%
<nightrid3r> kamyk ?
<mun> can head be used to print the nth line?
<austin> marfi: HDA ATI HDMI | HDA INtel
<th__> how do i know whats name of my box
<fearful> Marfi, just wondering if its working or not
<Flux_teh_Fox> $HOSTNAME
<Marfi> fearful, swapping in ram? I used it on my Eee PC
<DigitalKiwi> allquixotic: that is not the first catastrophic bug I've heard of networkmanager and ubuntu XD
<Flux_teh_Fox> th__:echo $HOSTNAME"
<DigitalKiwi> iirc, the other one was basically ignored, too :/
<Marfi> austin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto   tons of stuff on google for hda intel sound
<Marfi> austin, that link should hlep you
<fearful> Marfi, well in Gnome I open the system monitor and RAM was at 25% and swap at 9%, and on xfce RAM is at 30% and swap 0%
<savvas> allquixotic: sudo aptitude purge network-manager; sudo aptitude forbid-version network-manager
<allquixotic> savvas: Thanks :)
<Arch_NME> hello, I need to know how to get permission to save the changes I have made to my etc/fstab file? Can anyone help me with this?
<Kai_Itaho> okay, for some odd reason my monitor won't work on ubuntu again
<Kai_Itaho> it did work like 10minutes ago
<Flux_teh_Fox> you have to be root
<Marfi> fearful, xfce could be using the ram instead of the swap, is what it seems like
<Arch_NME> how to I be root?
<rww> Arch_NME: sudo nano /etc/fstab or gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<savvas> allquixotic: if that doesn't work, use Synaptic, select your package, and from the menu Package > Lock version - it "pins" the version and doesn't allow it to show newer ones
<fearful> Arch_NME, open with sudo
<Meshezabeel> When I open up the CD/DVD Creator folder (built into Nautilus) I now get two differerent buttons that say "Write to Disc". Is anyone else having this problem?
<Arch_NME> ok thank you
<stealthy45> Marfi: Now for my soundblaster audigy 2 value...
<fearful> Arch_NME, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<e3co> savvas:  thats a badass command thanks from me too
<austin> mafri: i don't know what anyof this means...i'm a new to ubuntu
<fearful> Marfi, ok, just thought it would be a bit wierd
<FrankT-Qc> Hello again : Anybody here implied in repos management ?
<savvas> e3co: np :) but read the Synaptic alternative, it forbid-version might not work as expected heh
<ibuclaw> mun, you can do, but it is easier to just use sed or awk instead
<Fiftyone> e3co iwhat bad ass command i love bad aas commands
<rww> !anyone | FrankT-Qc
<ubottu> FrankT-Qc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<e3co> sudo aptitude purge network-manager; sudo aptitude forbid-version network-manager
<mun> ibuclaw: ok thanks
<rww> fearful: That should be gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit.
<e3co> just the forbid-version part
<plazia> stealthy45, be thankful you don't have an x-fi :)
<mun> ibuclaw: i think i'll use head -n $n | tail -1 instead though
<rww> !gksudo | fearful
<ubottu> fearful: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ibuclaw> mun,   sed '123q;d'
<ibuclaw> mun, where 123 is the line number
<DigitalKiwi> oh cool I never knew about gksudo
<mun> ibuclaw: ah okay. thanks for that
<FrankT-Qc> There's been an important security update in vsftpd and I was wondering if I could raise a flag to someone so it makes it to the repos as fast as possible. Any idea to whom I should talk ?
<fearful> rww: Ok sorry bout that, gksudo then Arch_NME.
<e3co> gksudo is the kung-foo of xorg
<Kai_Itaho> how do I switch monitors in ubuntu?
<Fiftyone> always wondered what the difference was
<Raylz> do attachements get encrypted in evolution when encrypting a mail with pgp?
<fearful> Same here, guess now I know
<e3co> system/preferences/screen resolution
<e3co> to change monitors
<hlm> I need help: transmission says port 44966 is closed, but my router has the proper port forwarded, and I dont know how to use firestarter..
<FrankT-Qc> Kai_Itaho : what driver are you using ?
<Kai_Itaho> the restricted Nvidia driver
<austin> alright, new question then
<Kai_Itaho> nvidia accelerated graphics card driver
<FrankT-Qc> then you should have a nvidia control center... If preferences/resolution doesn't work, try you nvidia thing
<austin> how do i go about pointing gPodder to my ipod?
<rww> FrankT-Qc: Try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<Kai_Itaho> found in my restricted drivers
<infomomo> Hey guys, Ubuntu 8.10, MP3 player = iRiver T30 here is my System Log output
<infomomo> Feb 18 20:27:57 infomomo kernel: [11105.052017] usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<infomomo> Feb 18 20:27:57 infomomo kernel: [11105.185103] usb 5-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<FrankT-Qc> rww : thanks
<infomomo> How to access it ?
<e3co> hlm:  did forware both tcp and udp?
<FloodBot1> infomomo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e3co> forward I mean
<Kai_Itaho> where can I find this nvidia thing?
<hlm> e3co, yes I always do that
<zer0o> hi guys, ive noticed that doin a search with skype (same parameters) come up with different results when on kubuntu or windows, basically on win it finds hundreds ppl according to the search u've done, on ubuntu it only finds a small amount of ppl and if u look for "girls" in general, only hookers... and thatz really annoying... have u noticed the same? is there something we could do to prevent "naughty results" on our searches?
<savvas> Kai_Itaho: which nvidia thing?
<Meshezabeel> Here is an image of the problem I'm having with Ubuntu's CD/DVD Creator: http://imagebin.org/38725
<Kai_Itaho> a nvidia control center for ubuntu
<e3co> Hey people is there a way to restart iptables with a reboot?
<FrankT-Qc> Well, if it's install, it's under system/preferences (or I'm wrong and it's under system/administration...)
<savvas> Kai_Itaho: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<e3co> without
<FrankT-Qc> if not, give me a sec, i'm checking
<rww> !bug | Meshezabeel
<ubottu> Meshezabeel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hlm> I need help: transmission says port 44966 is closed, but my router has the proper port forwarded, and I dont know how to use firestarter..
<e3co> man firestarter
<rww> hlm: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Travis-42> my user is part of a unix group.  When I'm in a folder that has that group set, is there any way to make new folders and files automatically have that group as well?  right now they come out to travis:travis rather than travis:othergroup even though the base directory is otheruser:othergroup
<savvas> Kai_Itaho: enable the drivers from there, then reboot. Then System > Administration > Synaptic, search for "nvidia-settings" and install that package. You can run it with: gksu nvidia-settings
<e3co> its just like any other firewall, its just not really a firewall
<hlm> rww, ubuntu 8.10 intrepid x86
<hlm> rww, its desktop not server
<e3co> later people... going to the store...
<hlm> e3co, cya ltr
<Kai_Itaho> I can't find this so called Nvidia Control Center
<rww> hlm: Try ufw (command-line) or gufw (GNOME graphical) instead. They're much easier to use and less buggy than firestarter.
<savvas> hlm: did you restart your router?
<Kai_Itaho> what was strange was i was able to use the monitor today
<e3co> yeah thats a good one..
<e3co> later
<Kai_Itaho> all rww said was plug in the VGA port
<Kai_Itaho> I did.. and it worked? O_O?
<jdmnynja> Could anyone please help me on getting youtube videos to work without freezing my browser?
<Kai_Itaho> now its plugged in after a reboot
<hlm> savvas, why would I need to do that? it forwards ports fine without a restart any other time
<Kai_Itaho> and it doesn't work
<stealthy45> Now, would anyone help ith another agitating issue? I have no sound. alsamixer says No mixer elems found; aplay -l says no soundcards found
<rww> !enter | Kai_Itaho
<ubottu> Kai_Itaho: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stealthy45> lspci shows it; Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<Kruug> I have some display questions
<savvas> hlm: may I ask how do you know that it's open since the program you wish to use says it's closed?
<Kai_Itaho> my apologies, I tend to type as if I am out of breath haha XD
<nightrid3r> !ask | Kruug
<ubottu> Kruug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hlm> savvas, I can still download and upload with plenty of connections
<savvas> hlm: In my opinion, if you don't know how to use firestarter, there's not much of a point to have it installed - if you don't have a server there, you don't really need it :)
<FrankT-Qc> Kai_Itaho : Have you got "NVidia X Server Setup" installed ?
<hlm> savvas, I also know from experience of having to open ports
<savvas> hlm: from the same port?
<savvas> ah I see
<CheesyWeasel> Ok, in gedit, is there a way to replace more than one item at a time. Like, let's say I want to replace all numbers with " NUMBER ". Do I have to go through individually, or is there some cool syntax trick that I don't know?
<Kai_Itaho> no I do not
<hlm> savvas, I run a miniserver on the box im forwarding my port for transmission on
<Zzeiss> CheesyWeasel: I don't think so.  But it's easy in Perl or CRM114
<Kruug> My issue is that I cannot turn on Visual Effects, and I was wondering if someone could help me get these working.  I would also like to have different background images on each desktop space, so any help there would be appreciated as well.
<kiosk> masak sih
<kiosk> q ga percaya
<nightrid3r> Kruug what video card you have
<hlm> Kruug, what is your video card?
<TraceRoute> looking around and I can't see Hardware Drivers anywhere on my computer how can I try and pull it up in a terminal
<fearful> CheesyWeasel, on gedit press Ctrl + H or under Search look for replace.
<jdmnynja> can anyone help me with getting flash and youtube to run on 64bit?
<CheesyWeasel> fearful: *sigh* I know how to replace. Did you read the question?
<Meshezabeel> rww: thanks, my main question was whether anyone else had this problem. It could be because I haven't done updates for about 2 weeks and won't be able to until next week once I get onto high speed Internet again.
<fxhp> I lost networking after updating...
<Kai_Itaho> Frank: SHOULD I? where can I find it?
<savvas> hlm: you might have better results with ufw and gufw firewalls as rww suggested before
<fxhp> ifconfig shows my statis ip
<fearful> CheesyWeasel, sorry misread
<hlm> savvas, I am installing them as I type..
<hlm> rww, does gufw and/or ufw require super user access?
<Kruug> how do I figure out my video card?
<spirited> Hi is there a way to move file from windows into ubuntu without having to back those files up to a storage device?
<FrankT-Qc> Kai_ITaho : Go to applications, Add/Remove and search for nvidia... it's there
<rww> hlm: yes
<nightrid3r> Kruug lspci
<spirited> file=files
<hlm> rww, thanks!
<hlm> savvas, thank you for the assistance :-)
<Kruug> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<nightrid3r> Kruug strange, it should work, i had a laptop whit that chip
<mudit> how can i get the name of my network interface ?
<savvas> hlm: thanks, but I haven't done anything really :) "man ufw" contains a lot of examples on how to use ufw to set rules: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man8/ufw.8.html
<Kruug> trying again...
<Kruug> nope...Desktop effects could not be enabled
<hlm> savvas, I would really look at the manual but gufw is EXTREMELY easy
<Sal__> a slave drive was mounted to my server
<Sal__> shouldnt i see it in the /dev dir ?
<savvas> oh.. never tried it, enjoy then :)
<hlm> mudit, right click the connection Icon and select edit connections
<nightrid3r> !ati | Kruug
<ubottu> Kruug: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mudit> hlm: thnaks
<mudit> thanks*
<hlm> need help, transmission says $port is blocked but $port is forwarded in firewall and router!
<hlm> mudit, no prob!
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, after having an initial look around, try going into 'Edit->Preferences' and click on the Plugins tab
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: Thanks.
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, ensure that 'External Tools' is enabled
<Sal__> hey
<Sal__> can anyone help?
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: Done.
<mudit> what I want to do Is to view data that is being received over http
<hlm> !ask | Sal__
<ubottu> Sal__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mudit> what application i may install ?
<merther> Hi.  can someone assist me in getting samba working again please?
<Sal__> i already asked
<Sal__> nobody answered
<spirited> Hi is there a way to move files from windows into Ubuntu without having to back those files up to a storage device?
<hlm> Sal__, I missed your question, please repeat it
<Sal__> a slave hdd was connected to my server
<Sal__> im wonder how i can access it
<nightrid3r> spirited samba, ftp, scp
<Meshezabeel> merther: Just fix the lines that don't work and it should work fine :)
<Sal__> i look in /dev, but i see a ton of listings
<hlm> mudit, your looking for a network monitor..
<Daft_Punk> spirited, yeah move them over the network, create a share on windows and connect to it on ubuntu
<zac2j> how can i find my printer when i want to print with lpr
<mudit> yes
<mudit> but, i just want to look at the data !
<peer`> right, so apparently 8.10 doesn't support my netbook's wireless (Asus EEE PC 1000HD, I don't know what chipset) out of the box. Does anybody know if there are pre-existing Linux drivers for whatever chipset it has or will I need to NDISwrapper it?
<hlm> Sal__, I am unsure sorry :(
<hlm> mudit, that will tell you whats happeneing on your internet
<hlm> happening*
<spirited> Daft_Punk: Ok where can I find documentation on how to do that?
<merther> Meshezabeel:  Problem is that nothing had been changed.  It had been working and all the items are no longer in the network.  The windows workgroup isn't detected anymore either.
<mudit> monit will server the purpose ?
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading from hardy to intrepid ive had issues with my wireless being spotty when i use WPA or WPA2 encryption, but WEP works fine... also my torrent client no longer accepts the higher end ports and it wont recognize the port even if i forward it through the router
<Meshezabeel> merther: something has to have changed, if not in the software, then the hardware.
<Uplink> i need help with WINE... a program wont want to uninstall
<Daft_Punk> spirited, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<hlm> mudit, let me research that...
<mudit> Uplink: go to #wine
<Out_Cold> i want to change the shells of my users to /dev/null but what ones need a shell?
<spirited> Daft_Punk: danka
<nightrid3r> Uplink #winehq
<Uplink> mudit: i got kicked at join
<ugliefrog> My opitcal usb mouse after a few minutes acts like it goes to sleep you have to shake it and clik a bunch to get it to start working normally. Is there a setting to fix that
<mudit> lol
<Uplink> nightrid3r: ty
<Dracey> Could anyone help me drbrick my Linksys via JTAg? :-$
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, srry for the delay. Just trying to work it out ;)
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: Same.
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, go into 'Tools->External Tools'
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: K.
<nightrid3r> Dracey #dd-wrt
<Sal__> can anyone tell me how to enable the ubuntu vnc server through the command line?
<Sal__> i want the one that comes preinstalled
<Sal__> not have to install another one ;l
<mudit> what I want to do Is to view data that is being received over http, what application should I install ?
<glenrock> Sal__: http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-704-enabledisable-remote-desktop-from-the-command-line/
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, and click 'New'
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: K.
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, here is an image of what I've done http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3537/screenshotexternaltoolscs8.png
<Sal__> glenrock
<Sal__> the computer is not infront of me
<Fiftyone> hi all i am trying to access an extern drive i took from an old mac i can mount and browse it fine but i cannot access some files how can i gain access to these files
<ari_stress> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, are you familiar with how sed works ?
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: Awesome. Thanks.
<glenrock> Sal__: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: Enough to understand that command.
<Sal__> yeah but with no pass blen ?
<Sal__> glen*
<ari_stress> guys, ipv6 can work in the current network, right? no need to replace switches, network card, etc?
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, the bit that caught me out was the "Input/Output" tabs :)
<mudit> i want to view data that is being received over http, what application should I install ?
<usrlocalbin> mudit: if you are looking for network traffic, you could install wireshark
<glenrock> Sal__: are u using an SSH session right now?
<nightrid3r> ari_stress yes np
<ari_stress> thanks nightrid3r
<bazz> so, if i've created a custom init.d script, and added the INIT INFO bit, is there a tool that will create/delete the rc*.d links for me
<allquixotic> mudit: wireshark is a bit of a swiss army knife but among its many features is grabbing packets
<wolter> hi
<mudit> okies
<Sal__> glen yes
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, once your done, it'll be listed under the Tools tab
<nightrid3r> hi wolter
<Fiftyone> hi all i am trying to access an external drive i took from an old mac i can mount and browse it fine but i cannot access some files how can i gain access to these files i tried sudo cp -r dir but it says premission denied also tried chown and chmod but that didnt work eather
<glenrock> Sal__: if you enable x forwarding for the session you can launch vino-preferences
<citorzy> was able to connect to ipv6.google.com without knowing whether my old equip supported it
<glenrock> Sal__: ssh -X server
<wolter> how can i make evolution add the contacts to my personal address book by putting them as Name Lastname <emailaddress@provider.com> ??
<wolter> hi nightrid3r, haha, my sister and brother are impressed with the ftp thing, thanks!
<Sal__> i dont follow
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: It's taking forever to execute on a very small document.
<nightrid3r> wolter did you have a look at the ebox-platform?
<wolter> nightrid3r, no, didn't have time...
<lowlycoder> what ubuntu program can open cca files? (they're some type of multimedia file)
<wolter> nightrid3r, what is it?
<Fiftyone> if someone could help that would be aweaome
<omnydevi> i just installed ubuntu 8.10. i installed samba and it seems to be working. on the ubuntu box i just made i have 2 other drives, each with a directory i want the share on. I did chown -R myself share but root wont let go of them. what am i doing wrong?
<ari_stress> why it has to be "swiss" army knife, can't it be other countries? :)
<nightrid3r> wolter the answer to your samba problem
<wolter> Fiftyone, well, i supposed you are accessing a mac fs, but anyway, unix should be able to unlock it, i guess
<wolter> Fiftyone, look for hdfs chown in google
<wolter> nightrid3r, ah don't worry
<wolter> nightrid3r, i am going to use ftp always
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: When I try to run it, it removes one number at a time...
<Fiftyone> wolter yea if i can copy it to my local disk i can change oqner and premissions but i cant copy
<wolter> nightrid3r, i discovered yesterday, now i don't remember how it happened, that you can access your computer as <computer name>.local instead of entering the ip address
<peer`> does anybody have experience with normal ubuntu 8.10 installs on ASUS Eee/any netbooks? Please message me. Thanks.
<wolter> Fiftyone, what's the error? Permission denied?
<nightrid3r> wolter oh i didn't know that
<Fiftyone> wolter yes
<tuxflavrdwafls> is it possible to get digital speakers to work through a headphone jack?
<ScottG489> So my ethernet connection is normally called eth0, what is my wireless one called?
<wolter> nightrid3r, try it, its awesome!
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: I added a g to the end of the regexp, and it works fine now. Thanks.
<peer`> tuxflavrdwafls maybe through an adaptor of some sort
<Fiftyone> Peer i am running 810 on eeepc 1000h
<Sal__> glenrock ?
<ibuclaw> CheesyWeasel, ahh... change the match to this then:    s/[0-9]+/NUMBER/g
<int256> any body from kerala
<omnydevi> is there anything else required for changing owner of a directory other than chown -R myself directory?
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw: Yeah, I got it.
<CheesyWeasel> ibuclaw++
<Jason_____> ScottG489: eth1
<marsha> Hello
<dios_mio2> marsha hi baby
<wolter> Fiftyone, you don't have a mac anymore? perhaps you could give a  "$ sudo chmod a-w <drive>" from mac terminal
<Uplink> anyone uses ffmpeg in here?
<marsha> I just installed 8.10 and cannot connect to unsecured wifi
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<e3co> I'm with ubottu
<dgetsman> So it appears that AIDE configuration in ubuntu server 8.04 vs. 8.10 is not interchangeable...  can anybody tell me what the easiest way would be on an 8.04 server distro would be to upgrade to 8.10 from a remote shell command line without taking things down for a long time for existing network services?
<Fiftyone> Wolter the mac is toast just have the drive
<wolter> Fiftyone, haha
<Uplink> i need help converting an wma to mp3 with ffmpeg... pls help :]
<nightrid3r> dgetsman sounds like its a production machine, is there a special reason to upgrade
<ScottG489> Jason_____: Well that would be for a second ethernet (Which i dont know how you would have more then one, i was looking for wlan0)
<dr_dasos> I have downloaded ubuntu 8.10 amd64 iso and am on windows xp. instead of creating a CD, I want to create a "live USB drive" and install from that, is there an easy way to do it on my setup?
<sinead> Unetbootin should do the trick to make a bootable USB from an ISO
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_dasos: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_dasos: maybe this is what you are looking for
<ScottG489> How do I disable the login sound on ubuntu?
<Jason_____> ScottG489: some have wlan some have eth1 have a look at your network interfaces ifconfig
<Jason_____> mines eth1 usualy
<hlm> ScottG489, go to system >prefences sounds
<dr_dasos> DIFH-iceroot, looks interesting, reading up on it now, thanks
<hlm> sound*
<ScottG489> Jason_____: Oh huh, ok well thanks
<freegoo> thanks guys u really do help alot of people for nothing in return
<ScottG489> Jason_____: I guess that kinda would make sense because like i said above, most computers wouldnt have more then one ehternet
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_dasos: works great for me with a notebook which hav no cd-drive and no usb-boot
<hlm> ScottG489, when in system>preferences>sound in the sounds tab there is a dialog that says login
<infomomo> great
<chu_> Good afternoon everyone.
<omnydevi> how do you chown a whole drive when chown -R does not work?
<usrlocalbin> uplink: does something like this work (without quotes): "ffmpeg -i file.wma file.mp3" work?
<ScottG489> hlm: Yea ive been here before, it shows WHAT sounds but I dont see how to disable it..........nvm figured it out
<Uplink> usrlocalbin: i got it fixed ty bro
<hlm> ScottG489, in alerts and sound effects you will find login, it should say default next to it, click it and then a popup will appear on it select disable, and close it and you will no longer play sounds on login
<dr_dasos> DIFH-iceroot: a quick scan makes it seem just like what i was looking for, thanks :)
<ScottG489> hlm: It was hiding, i had to click on the disable
<hlm> ScottG489, that is correct :-)
<dr_dasos> DIFH-iceroot: it also helps to know you've had success with this technique
<scientes> hello
<ScottG489> hlm: Thanks :) Want to help me get my hibernate working too? Its been my biggest problem
<SuPrA> hey
<hlm> ScottG489, I have absolutely no clue on how to do that, sorry :-(
<e3co> hi
<ScottG489> hlm: lol ok well thanks anyways
<netsurf3> hi i need some help
<netsurf3> my machine randomly stopped suspending
<hlm> ScottG489, Glad I could help! :-)
<netsurf3> it used to be fine but now just switches to terminal
<netsurf3> then nothing
<ScottG489> hlm: Why is it that I never hear the logout sound. Does turning off your computer not count?
<e3co> netsurf3:  it goes from gnome to terminal... like it just switches
<netsurf3> yeah
<hlm> ScottG489, evidently I think thats true, because I never hear it either
<netsurf3> it does that normally e3co problem is it doesnt enter s3
<e3co> netsurf3:  s3 ? You have it boot to cli?
<netsurf3> no
<netsurf3> gdm
<e3co> then you log in and use it
<e3co> right
<netsurf3> e3co, i am refering to acpi state s3
<netsurf3> suspend to ram
<zenlunatic> what is a runlevel?
<e3co> oh sorry
<omnydevi> anyone know how to chown anything besides the home directory?
<Fiftyone> I am trying to access some files on an old mac hd. Tje mac is toast all i have is tje hd. I can mount it and access most of the files but tje ones i need are locked. I tried chown didnt work also tried to sudo cp -r newdir and it wont let me copy it. Please help
<ZiRiS> So I'm trying to share this folder, see.....
<e3co> netsurf3:  sorry I can't help
<zenlunatic> omnydevi: believe it requires root access
<netsurf3> okay cheers
<omnydevi> zenlunatic: i have opened nautilus as root and tried to give permissions to myself. same in terminal, but root will not let go.
<ZiRiS> But I can't because I get error: Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"  to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<Fiftyone> I am trying to access some files on an old mac hd. Tje mac is toast all i have is tje hd. I can mount it and access most of the files but tje ones i need are locked. I tried chown didnt work also tried to sudo cp -r newdir and it wont let me copy it. Please help
<ZiRiS> So where do I find this smb.conf, and conversely, how would I share this using a cli and 'sudo'?
<e3co> Fiftyone:  I will look again for you
<zenlunatic> omnydevi: weird
<Fiftyone> e3co thank you
<omnydevi> ZiRiS: i just got it up. let me give you the link i just used
<omnydevi> i just cant get damn control over my 2 other drives in my box
<ZiRiS> omnydevi: Awesome.
<ScottG489> hlm: I also lost that animation where the screen gets all bright when i was logging in or turning off my computer
<e3co> Fiftyone:  are they time machine backups?
<omnydevi> ZiRiS: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=532
<ScottG489> hlm: I think its because i installed compiz
<omnydevi> i can see it on my network, i just dont have permissions to my drives. they arent local though
<omnydevi> if it werent for that, i think this would have worked
<hlm> ScottG489, thats no explanation, what color did it used to be? orange correct?
<ZiRiS> omnydevi: Have you tried adding to fstab?
<Fiftyone> I cant find anything, i did find someone suggested creating a user acct with the same name as the owner of the mac hd but  i cant start a username with a number
<int256> when i press . key in numeric keypad ',' appears. pls help
<omnydevi> not yet, was looking at that now. this is the first time ubuntu has seen them without fstab
<juanjo_> i need help plz
<ZiRiS> nm, I guess fstab doesn't work that way.
<omnydevi> was looking into the free3gp thing
<DrX> How do you fix GRUB throwing Error 17 Cannot Mount selected partition (I have a dual boot Lin/Win with 2 hard drives)?
<omnydevi> er
<e3co> Fiftyone:  are the files time machine backups?
<omnydevi> ntfs-3g
<Fiftyone> e3co no juat my desktop files
<Kruug> Okay, ran through ATI driver configuration, and yet it still does not work
<DJNomad> drx google reinstalling grub
<omnydevi> no matter what i do, root just wont give me rights to crap, even as root
<DJNomad> you can do it through live cd
<ScottG489> hlm: I thought it was just white. But I think compiz has its own login and logout effect so thats my guess. The screen would slowly get all whited out, and sometimes it would then go inverse and turned black/purpleish
<int256> pls answer my question. i am leaving. but will look on irc logs later. so pls continue
<DJNomad> i dunno details but i had to do it a week ago
<Fiftyone> e3co its the actual drive from my mac lappy the lappy was destroied but i managed to save the hd
<hlm> ScottG489, I dont have a clue about that, sorry :-(
<tripps> when launching synaptic, i'm getting the dialog message "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. unable to copy the user's xauthorization file" what's up with this?
<e3co> Fiftyone:  look up hfsplus in synaptic and see if that has the functionality you need
<dekushrub> how do i patch a file? (I want to patch the awn preferences file)
<Sal__> ugh
<DJNomad> some of ya'll are like the Dr. House of linux lol
<Sal__> can anyone help me get tightvncserver working ??
<Kruug> nightrid3r: It still does not work
<nightrid3r> Kruug i'm not realy familiar with desktop effects as my hardware is not fully supported
<Sal__> i installed tightvncserver
<chu_> At most, I only ever use 30% of my 2gbs RAM, and almost never see swap movement, this is bloody beautiful. Thank you Ubuntu.
<Sal__> i goto run it, seems to be running fine
<Sal__> i try to connect via the client, i get a auth failure
<peer`> anybody use easypeasy for an ASUS Eee 1000HD
<dekushrub> How do i use the patch command to patch a file?
<Sal__> i tried setting a pass via /usr/bin/vncpassword
<Sal__> still a no go :l
<nightrid3r> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nightrid3r> Kruug ^---
<Kruug> yep, going now
<rgudipat> hello everybody
<Sal__> can someone please help out?
<Fiftyone> I am trying to access some files on an old mac hd. Tje mac is toast all i have is tje hd. I can mount it and access most of the files but tje ones i need are locked. I tried chown didnt work also tried to sudo cp -r newdir and it wont let me copy it. Please help
<tiyowan> Hi. I've been trying to get an Alfa USB wifi adapter working with intrepid. The wifi has a RTL8187 Realtek, and I'm trying to install ndiswrapper to use with it. I've downloaded the .deb packages for ndiswrapper from the package site, but I can't install them. An error occurs notifying me that the files aren't in valid debian archive format. I need to install it manually.
<Fiftyone> E3co i dont have an internet connection to use synaptic
<ibuclaw> Sal__, you could have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541656
<ibuclaw> Sal__, that is for "Remote Desktop in Firefox" though. But the same principles apply
<savvas> chu_: if you want to donate some of your processor and memory capabilities, consider installing boinc manager ;)
<e3co> fiftyone how are on here?
<DJNomad> remote desktop in firefox sounds sweet
<e3co> different ports?
<kushalsejwal> Whenever I watch a movie on my ubuntu system, its take 70-80% of my CPU, is anything wrong with the CPU fan?
<e3co> Fiftyone:  type of computer and ubuntu version
<e3co> I will send you the packages
<xxcue> first time using this
<xxcue> anyone here?
<Raylz> xxcue: me, me!
<xxcue> hey
<Raylz> :P
<tripps> when launching synaptic, i'm getting the dialog message "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. unable to copy the user's xauthorization file" what's up with this?
<xxcue> im trying to hook to local linux user group
<dr3w_> hey guys trying to change the size of my root partition without loosing data using resize2fs NEED HELP PLZ
<Raylz> xxcue: country?
<jdmnynja> could anyone please help me get youtube videos and flash to work in 64bit?
<xxcue> usa
<e3co> using pidgin can I start a pm from the text field?
<ibuclaw> dr3w_, you are better off booting into the Ubuntu LiveCD, and using gparted.
<tekteen> xxcue: state?
<bullgard4> kushalsejwal: You have a wrong idea about the physical processes. 70% of CPU may lead to a higher CPU fan speed. But if a higher CPU fan speed is right or wrong cannot be answered from 70% CPU load.
<Raylz> jdmnynja: download and install the flash player 10 manuall from the homepage
<xxcue> im running ubuntu 8.10 through vmware
<xxcue> alabama
<ibuclaw> dr3w_, you cannot resize mounted filesystems
<clearzen1> can I plug a raid drive from a raid 1 array directly into a system without raid and retrieve information off of it?
<fearful> Anyone can help me with installing OpenOffice 3.0 I'm getting some errors of Java but I have java installed already
<jdmnynja> Raylz: I did, and copied the .so file into the plugins but it did nothing.
<usrlocalbin> kushalsejwal: what process is using that much, it is the x server or something else
<fearful> Extracting ...
<fearful> ./setup: 484: rpm2cpio: not found
<fearful> cpio: premature end of archive
<fearful> find: `usr/java': No such file or directory
<tekteen> anyone know how to change the runlevel in grub? I setup 3 to not boot X but I am having trouble booting it up
<fearful> basename: missing operand
<Raylz> jdmnynja: im using an alpha on my 64bit gentoo
<Raylz> jdmnynja: maybe its not officially released there
<kushalsejwal> bullgard4: usrlocalbin: Actually the problem is when I am watching any movie on totem, my CPU suddenly start making louder sound
<Raylz> jdmnynja: i look if i can send you the downloadlink
<ibuclaw> fearful, sudo apt-get install rpm
<nightrid3r> fearful the ooo pack you have is for an rpm based system
<salty> fearful, did you install java thru the repositories?
<ibuclaw> or what nightrid3r said ;)
<e3co> you  can install rpm's on debian based systems?
<jdmnynja> Raylz: It says it is released, I just don't think I went around putting it on correctly. I copied the .so file into my created plugins folder in ~/.mozilla/ and started my browser.
<bullgard4> kushalsejwal: This is normal.
<kushalsejwal> bullgard4: usrlocalbin: My pc is still under warranty so I thought something might be wrong with the CPU fan/ SMPS as its quite old now
<fearful> nightrid3r, oh thats the link OO gave me tho, should install rpm
<kole> I want to give xfce a go.... do i just apt-get install xfce? will it delete anything... change anything other then what i see?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: isnt there an installation routine included?
<ibuclaw> e3co, you can with the 'alien' package. But it does get messy if you have missing libraries
<Sal__> hey i connected to ubuntu with tightvnc
<nightrid3r> fearful rpm will get you into trouble
<Sal__> but its just a grey screen
<Sal__> anybody ever run into this issue>
<jdmnynja> Raylz: no, the only method that labs.adobe.com on the alpha gave me was the manual install
<ZiRiS> omnydevi: Thank you very much. Worked excellently.
<e3co> ibuclaw: thats neat
<bullgard4> kushalsejwal: What you have just said does not seem odd to me.
<kushalsejwal> bullgard4: but that CPU sounds is continuous and it annoys me. are you sure its normal?
<fearful> nightrid3r, ok so download one thats not rpm based
<jdmnynja> Raylz: I had to put the .so file into the folder myself, there was no installation.
<nightrid3r> fearful yes
<ibuclaw> Sal__, have you setup the desktop configuration ?
<Sal__> no ?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: try this one: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Sal__> im running this from the command line ibu
<bullgard4> kushalsejwal: I experience the same with my Ubuntu computer.
<tekteen> anyone know how to change the runlevel in grub? I setup 3 to not boot X but I am having trouble booting it up
<fearful> nightrid3r, thats the only one on their site..
<jdmnynja> Raylz: that is the one I just had. the only thing it has in it is libflashplayer.so
<Sal__> ibuclaw was there anything additional that i needed to setup?
<ibuclaw> Sal__, gedit ~/.vnc/xstartup
<salty> java6 is in the repositories fearful
<kushalsejwal>  bullgard4: okay, then its must be normal only, thanks mate!
<usrlocalbin> kushalsejwal: yes, if you are using 70% cpu it will heat up and the fan will spin faster to cool the processor
<Sal__> ok..
<ibuclaw> Sal__, are you using Gnome, KDE or XFCE?
<e3co> Has anyone figured out how to make my whole desktop available on the first time boot of a remastered live cd?
<ibuclaw> or other :)
<fearful> salty: I have java6
<Raylz> jdmnynja: in my OS its installed to /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<e3co> as is
<tekteen> fearful: sun-java6-bin
<bullgard4> kushalsejwal: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<nightrid3r> fearful oxigenoffice is also ooo 3 with some extras, they have deb package
<Sal__> should it say so in xstartup ibuclaw ?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: try to find out where firefox searches for it
<kushalsejwal> bullgard4: Yes I am ;) BTW any teminal command to know the CPU temperature?
<Sal__> this is a dedicated server i have that im connecting to
<Sal__> ive never physically logged on it
<Sal__> only through SSH
<jdmnynja> Raylz: right, only i'm using mozilla. It searches for it in the /plugins folder. So I put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins but it still isn't working. i followed the directions to the dot
<e3co> Has anyone figured out how to make my whole desktop available on the first time boot of a remastered live cd? as it is when I start it?
<Titan8990> I am having a problem and having trouble figuring out how equery works. The manpage for equery would lead be to believe that:   equery d gnome   will tell me all direct dependencies of gnome. Is this not correct?
<fearful> tekteen: sun-java6-bin is already the newest version.
<nightrid3r> fearful http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooop
<ibuclaw> Sal__, this is just an example. But if the gnome-desktop package is installed on your server, you'd have something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119897/plain/
<Raylz> jdmnynja: are deps like nss, curl and fontconfig installed?
<Kruug> Does anyone know where I can get Xgl for Ubuntu?
<tekteen> fearful: what is your problem, all I saw was that you were having issues with java
<jdmnynja> Raylz: not sure, how can i find out?
<bullgard4> kushalsejwal: No terminal command. But a GNOME applet: 'sensors-applet'.
<Raylz> jdmnynja: search em in synaptic
<Sal__> ibuclaw: http://pastebin.com/d6dbf1675
<Sal__> thats mine
<salty> fearful, you can always make a symlink to where your java is located
<fearful> tekteen, installing openoffice with the rpm
<Sal__> should i change it to what you have?
<Titan8990> jdmnynja: or if you want to do it the l33t way:    dpkg -l | grep PACKAGEIMLOOKINGFOR
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i'm new to ubuntu, don't know what synaptic is
<fearful> tekteen: they came in rpm
<koshari> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tekteen> fearful: like with alien?
<tekteen> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<keystr0k> Anyone use lottanzb? recently I've noticed I cannot get a connection greater than 4kb/s!
<e3co> what is this alien package?
<salty> jdmnynja synaptic is a GUI app for installing software
<koshari> !alien
<Fiftyone> i am trying to copy some files from a mac hd but when i run sudo cp desktop /newfilename/ i keep getting the error 'omitting directory 'desktop'
<fearful> nightrid3r: Whats the difference between the cs or just the normal one
<Kruug> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tekteen> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<nightrid3r> e3co something you sould stay away from as far as possible
<Fiftyone> Anyone know why
<e3co> sorry !alien - yeah I'll pass on getting that crazy
<fearful> nightrid3r, oh nvm language
<xjunior> when I go to "Add/Remove Applications" it's not showing any application. What can be wrong?
<koshari> xjunior try synaptic
<e3co> Why not just rebuild the package to a .deb?
<genii> Fiftyone: Try an option like -a
<tekteen> fearful: did you read the thing on RPMs?
<Sal__> ibuclaw even if i change to your settings and restart the vnc server, same issue occurs :l
<tekteen> !alien > fearful
<jdmnynja> Raylz: what am i looking for again and where do I boot synaptic from?
<ubottu> fearful, please see my private message
<HermanDE> Anybody have any luck installing funambol on Intrepid?
<xjunior> koshari, but, what is wrong with "Add/Remove Applications" ?
<koshari> xjunior its very limited,
<Raylz> jdmnynja: or try simply sudo apt-get install nss curl fontconfig
<fearful> tekteen, thanks
<salty> open your terminal and type 'sudo synaptic'
<Raylz> jdmnynja: if something is being installed it was missing
<mrshts> anyone help me with ubuntu not finding memorystick via my cellphone?
<tekteen> fearful: I still think you are best off not using it
<xjunior> koshari, ok, but it should be showing the applications anyway...l.
<mrshts> i'm a newbie with linux...
<hlm> is it possible to try and use an unsupported monitor resolution?
<koshari> jdmnynja menu > sytem > admin > synaptic    or "gksudo synaptic" in a command
<nightrid3r> mrshts is there an option on your phone to switch it ti something like computer mode
<jdmnynja> Raylz: it says E: Couldn't find package nss
<mrshts> yeah
<fearful> tekteen, well then how can I install openoffice3.0 on xubuntu the ways softpedia only working for ubuntu, I typed repos and all and nothing came up on the update manager
<jbuncher> I bought a 1TB external drive, formatted FAT32.  Is there a way to make a backup drive image (COMPRESSED) so that I can format the drive ext3 but still restore it to the fat32 state if I want to return it in the future?
<mrshts> there  is mass storage.... i've used it
<koshari>  jdmnynja you may need to add extra repositorys
<tekteen> fearful: I can look it up
<koshari> jbuncher yes with partimage
<jdmnynja> koshari: and those are?
<fearful> tekteen, would help a lot been busting my head and nothing
<koshari> jdmnynja universe , multiverse , medibuntu ect
<ibuclaw> Sal__, are you still here?
<jdmnynja> koshari: can I install them through the terminal?
<mrshts> u'm running 8.04 and trying to swap files with a sonyericsson using m2 card(sony memory stick)
<Sal__> yeah
<Sal__> i think its cause theres no session
<Sal__> how can i startup a session ibuclaw ?
<jbuncher> koshari:  can you give an example command?  I'm dl'ing it now
<jmsthing678_> Hello everyone
<koshari> jbuncher do you have synaptic open?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: libnss3-dev
<chu_> I wish it would hurry up and be April already :p
<jbuncher> koshari, I just installed via apt-get
<jmsthing678_> Is there anywone who can help me with my graphics issues?
<tekteen> fearful: what is wrong with the softpedia tutorial
<Raylz> jdmnynja: sudo apt-get install libnss3-dev curl fontconfig
<nightrid3r> !anyone | jmsthing678_
<ubottu> jmsthing678_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<koshari> jbuncher synaptic is effectively jsut a gui front end for apt
<jdmnynja> Raylz: all right I installed libnss3-dev
<jdmnynja> Raylz: okay, I have them all installed now.
<jbuncher> koshari, yes, I know :)  Does partimage compress "on-the-fly" or does it need to create the entire partition image before compressing?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: does it work yet?
<THX^>  whats the best way to dual boot with winxp?
<jdmnynja> let me try
<xxcue> i dont know what hardware works well with linux in general ...wish i knew id build boxes for others
<jmsthing678_> whenever I'm in a full screen game everything looks like it has been through a cheese greater. Any ideas?
<Myrtti> !hardware | xxcue
<ubottu> xxcue: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jdmnynja> Raylz: no. the little dots twirl in the video screen then it freezes
<xxcue> the list ive been to is worthless
<Raylz> jdmnynja: so at least the plugin loads?
<koshari> jbuncher it will compress on the fly
<THX^> Is setting up a dual boot usually an easy process?
<koshari> THX^ for most people
<jbuncher> koshari: any idea how much space is needed for an image of a 1TB drive where ~500MB have been used?
<jdmnynja> Raylz: whenever I go into my browser and search i see shockwave flash 9.0 r999 and shockwave flash 10.0 d21
<xxcue> use vmware player or workstation
<jmsthing678_> THX dual boot should be easy as long as you ahve a drive/ partition free
<THX^> will the ubuntu 8.1 cd set up a partition?
<koshari> jbuncher that would depend on the content, partimage used gzip so you could compress it with gzip and it should give you a rough idea,
<jmsthing678_> THX it can but you need to make sure you are careful
<ravious> Would anyone happen to know where the configuration files for the nfs server are stored?
<koshari> text and bins will compress well, mp3, xvids, ect wont
<mrshts> anyone help with ubuntu not finding my m2 card?
<genii> jbuncher: If you use dd on a drive/partition it copies everything including dead areas
<Raylz> jdmnynja: at about:plugins ?
<jmsthing678_> THX you wouldnt want to accidentally destroy your old os
<THX^> jmsthing678, yes, thats what im worried about
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i have no about plugins area. I have to go to tools, addons, and then select the plugins tab
<koshari> jbuncher oh and the file would be a lot less than the amount used, if the rest of the partition as spare
<jmsthing678_> THX is your old OS windows?
<THX^> win xp
<mrshts> i have a 500gig usb hdd that has no problems i dont know why it wont mount and or find the card in my phone... works for other phones
<nightrid3r> THX^ backup important stuff first
<carl-m> I'm having a wierd issue - when I try to ssh from my ubuntu laptop to my ubunto desktop, it hangs after th authentication
<tsmith> Hi, I'm running 8.10 x86_64. i have a dvd drive with dma enabled, but when I test the read speed with hdparm I'm getting rates of less that 1mb/s. tried with different discs, same thing. it takes hours to rip a dvd. i thought that I had configd my kernel incorrectly, but i get the same result in the livecd. any ideas?
<jmsthing678_> THX then use the hardware manager to create a new partition and install to that
<Raylz> jdmnynja: is the old one deactivated?
<jbuncher> genii, koshari:  thanks for the info.  I've made images with dd before, but I've never used partimage.  Does the "restore" function of partimage need to have the partitions already created?
<THX^> hardware manager is on the ubuntu cd?
<smokeytheman> you guys rock!
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i just deactivated it, but now I don't even see a video on youtube.
<jmsthing678_> THX no in windows xp
<koshari>  jbuncher yes
<jdmnynja> Raylz: where the video should be there is nothing.
<mrshts> is there a forum dedicated to my problem i could check out?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: ok, go to preferences and the forth section in the navigation
<nightrid3r> mrshts i think its the phone that gives the problem
<jbuncher> koshari:  I guess my last question would be, is there a program (fdisk, gparted) that is capable of making a 1TB fat32 partition?
<THX^> jmsthing678, where is that in xp?
<smokeytheman> if any of you do any work with wine and would be interested in another compatable software, it isn't exactly open source but you can use counter-strike source non-steam and it works, decent fps too
<idris> hi i need some help i am new to ubuntu i dont know y but when i minimize a page i dont see it on my menu bar
<Raylz> jdmnynja: i guess its called applications
<jmsthing678_> THX right click on the my computer icon and click mangage
<jdmnynja> raylz: aye. i have it up
<THX^> I see
<ogex> idris, try atl+tab
<Raylz> jdmnynja: search for shockwave flash file
<idris> can anyone help me
<xjkx> after i installed a new distribution in other partition, ubuntu acted weird, now ubuntu says "could not open hal" or something like that. and my apt doesn't work, it says  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial doesn't exist, and it really doesn't, in fact not even /var/cache/apt exists, how can i fix it
<Raylz> there try setting it manually to the folder youve installed it too
<Raylz> s/too/to/
<mrshts> prolly just need to get a card reader.
<metalpres> does anyone know for sure that removing the pulseaudio package, which also forces the removal of the ubuntu-desktop package wont cause any problems?  I found a thread on the forums saying it can be done but I just want to confirm it with someone who knows for sure before i fubar my system trying.
<idris> thank u
<idris> so much
<koshari> idris you must have removed the notification are off the panel
<mrshts> thanks for taking the time. later guys
<Raylz> jdmnynja: i had to set this in my debian manually too
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i found two
<idris> how do i open notifications
<xjunior> when I go to "Add/Remove Applications" it's not showing any application. What can be wrong?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: yep, set both
<jdmnynja> Raylz: well if i get this fixed it is my last problem for a while lol. set both?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: set both to the installed plugin
<THX^> jmsthing678, I see it says "computer management" utility but no partition option
<koshari>  idris: you can add items to the panel by rightclicking a vacant space on the panel and add to panel
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i dont understand what you mean set both to the installed plug in.
<Gawdly> can anyone help? running x64 8.10 but no audio in flash with USB headset... I've tried everything I could find on it but no luck.
<jmsthing678_> THX you have to click on your hard drive in the hardware manager
<Raylz> jdmnynja: in the drop down menu you can set an other application
<Gawdly> is this a common ubuntu problem?
<Royall> How do I run nautilus under root privliges (ie 'sudo nautilus'), but still stay in my own user's directories?
<jdmnynja> Raylz: aye i see shockwave flash, movie player, or use other.
<koshari> Royall you cannot,
<THX^> jmsthing678, I see no hardware manager
<Raylz> jdmnynja: exactly, now navigate to ~/.mozilla/plugins and choose the .so file
<jmsthing678_> THX hold on Im gettin on my xp machine
<nightrid3r> Gawdly flash on 64 bit is flacky at best
<jdmnynja> Raylz: okay. what after that
<Raylz> jdmnynja: both set?
<THX^> ok jmsthing678
<Raylz> jdmnynja: then close the window and restart firefox
<jdmnynja> Raylz: one moment
<jmsthing678_> THX ok so in the computer management window you click on disk management
<phobiac> The flash alpha for 64 bit from adobe works fine for me.
<tsmith> Hi, I'm running 8.10 x86_64. i have a dvd drive with dma enabled, but when I test the read speed with hdparm I'm getting rates of less that 1mb/s. tried with different discs, same thing. it takes hours to rip a dvd. i thought that I had configd my kernel incorrectly, but i get the same result in the livecd. any ideas?
<Gawdly> nightrid3r: there's no work around?
<phobiac> It's been a memory hog a few times, but otherwise it works.
<Royall> Ok, then, the other approach: When I try to mount an external drive of mine via nautilus, it says I'm not priviledged. But when I try to mount it in terminal (ie 'sudo mount /media/[re]drive') it says that directory doesn't exist.
<THX^> ok, jmsthing678_
<phobiac> Gawdly: Try the flash alpha provided by adobe.
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i have nothing showing up
<jmsthing678_> THX that will be under storage tab
<Gawdly> they only link to the i386 version
<nightrid3r> phobiac says the alpha from adobe works fine on 64 bit
<koshari> Royall use fstab to mount the drive
<Raylz> jdmnynja: what firefox version are you using?
<THX^> jmsthing678_, I see that
<phobiac> Gawdly: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<jmsthing678_> THX that is how you manage partitions in windows xp you might have to click around a bit to get it to work
<jdmnynja> raylz: version 3.0.6
<phobiac> Oh wait, wrong link.
<Royall> koshari: fstab is a command?
<slide> ooook this is freaking weird
<slide> my screen just inverted it seems
<slide> color wise
<Raylz> jdmnynja: hm, ok, i rly dont know what to do then
<phobiac> Gawdly: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html Linux 64 is at the bottom.
<Gawdly> thx dude
<Raylz> jdmnynja: must be some flash issue
<slide> everything is like the reverse of the normal colors
<Raylz> jdmnynja: maybe grahics
<koshari> Royall its a config file for mount
<jdmnynja> raylz: you think it could be the graphics card?
<phobiac> Gawdly: Do you know how to install it? It's a manual install.
<xjkx> ﻿after i installed a new distribution in other partition, ubuntu acted weird, now gnome says on startup "could not open hal" or something like that. and my apt doesn't work, it says  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial doesn't exist, and it really doesn't, in fact not even /var/cache/apt exists, how can i fix it
<Raylz> jdmnynja: did you install the driver yet?
<jdmnynja> Raylz: let me try.
<THX^> jmsthing678_, "convert to dynamic disk"?
<Royall> koshari: I already added an entry to fstab, but it doesn't seem to mount when I log off and then log on again
<jmsthing678_> Now as I was saying  before, Whenever I am in a full screen game everything looks like it has been through a cheese grater
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i may not have, i was having issues installing it earlier
<slide> wow that was weird
<Raylz> jdmnynja: the new flash version changed the way it renders videos
<slide> hey everyone hit Super+M
<Raylz> jdmnynja: what grahpiccard are you using?
<koshari> Royall dont log off/onn use mount -a
<xxcue> getting bored yet?
<Royall> slide: hehe weird
<slide> Royall, yea, really freaked me out
<slide> hahah
<slide> didnt mean to do it
<slide> Super+N does only the current window
<THX^> jmsthing678_, I don't see any option to create new partition, I'll research it a bit, thanks
<jdmnynja> raylz: not sure. i had to swap it out when i installed my OS. its a PNY something.
<Royall> koshari: only lets me do it under root, then: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/[re]drive: No such file or directory
<koshari> i like super e
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i have a geforce fx sitting here I need to put in.
<jmsthing678_> THX sry I dont know very much beyond that point
<THX^> np
<koshari> Royall you have a permissions issue then
<Royall> koshari: where do I change that?
<Raylz> jdmnynja: try system -> System Settings -> Hardware
<linkinx64> what the name of the channel for Jaunty?
<koshari> whats the placeholder dir permissions?
<xxcue> is anyone running ubuntu on current hardware?
<Zlogger> As usual, im here with a stupid question.  Right now i have:  p = current_user.posts   -- Can i order by Post's weight?  Something like current_user.posts(:order => "weight ASC") ?
<jbuncher> koshari, can gparted create and format 1TB partitions in fat32?
 * Royall tries a restart
<jmsthing678_> Now as I was saying  before, Whenever I am in a full screen game everything looks like it has been through a cheese grater. Surely  SOMEONE knows how to fix this?
<nightrid3r> THX^ you can use the gparted iso to resize your windows partition to make room for ubuntu
<koshari> jbuncher yes
<Zlogger> in the console, it does not change the order at all
<carpii__> well 'a cheese grater' tells us nothing
<jbuncher> koshari, thanks
<shoterboyx> can any1 help me with my sound driver?
<koshari> jbuncher it cant create the parttitions but can back them up, use gparted to create the partition,
<shoterboyx> there is no sound
<jdmnynja> Raylz: there is no system settings hardware options
<linkinx64> I am getting a weird sound everytime i hit the end of a list...for example scrolling down...and when it hits the end it makes a weird noise fomr the internal speaker
<jmsthing678_> carpii__ thats exactly what it looks like everything loosk shredder and out of order its very difficult to see anything but colors of what Im supposed to be seein g
<koshari> jbuncher its not a great ide to use fat32 for a 1tb partition
<templaedhel> So i have windows on my hard disk, i know because im using it rihgt now  and before i installed it i had a / and a /home partiton for ubuntu but now, when i go to install ubuntu (grub restore didnt work) it doesnt detect ANY partitons, it just sees empty HD btw my data is backed up, so no need to worry about that
<carpii__> jms, check your video drivers are correct
<jmsthing678_> carpii__ drivers are fine
<shoterboyx> can some1 help me with my sound driver.......there is no sound on my ubuntu pls help
<Raylz> jdmnynja: there must be some hardware or restricted hardware or restricted drivers in the system menu
<Raylz> jdmnynja: im using a german version of gnome, sry
<shoterboyx> raylz do u know how to fix the sound problem?
<linkmaster03> how do I scroll up in a 'screen' session?
<carpii__> jms, what video card, what machine? youve not really told us anything we can possibly use to help you
<Royall> Nope, nothing
<phobiac> templaedhel: Sounds like you need to repartition.
<Raylz> shoterboyx: what kind of sound problem?
<jbuncher> koshari, I know, I plan to format to ext3, but I want to be able to restore the drive to its original state should I need to do so, hence the partition backup and the need to make a 1TB fat32 partition
<shoterboyx> i have no sound
<shoterboyx> nothing at all
<Raylz> shoterboyx: pls paste the output of lspci
<shoterboyx> what that?
<Raylz> shoterboyx: prints out your hardware connected to pci
<bangky> linkmaster03: "pg up"
<shoterboyx> from where?
<shoterboyx> i not very sure
<jmsthing678_> carpii__ Acer Aspire 6530 notebook Radeon HD 3200 graphics card athalon x2 processor dual 1.9 ghz 4 gb of DDR2 RAM
<jdmnynja> Raylz: i'm going to put my nvidia card in.
<Raylz> shoterboyx: open a terminal
<linkmaster03> bangky: that's what I would've thought but it doesn't work
<jdmnynja> Raylz: maybe the card is an issue.
<Royall> How do I give myself permissions to mount drives?
<bangky> linkmaster03: it does for me though :s
<Raylz> jdmnynja: ye, i cant think of anything else
<shoterboyx> ok terminal is out raylz
<linkmaster03> bangky: i'm ssh'd into a box and in a screen on that box, maybe ssh is the reason?
<Raylz> shoterboyx: type in lspci
<Raylz> shoterboyx: paste the output to http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<Raylz> and send me the link
<bangky> linkmaster03: possibly. try checking your terminal emulation type
<shoterboyx> done
<Zlogger> Is something like User.posts(:order => "weight ASC")  possible?
<Zlogger> in the console, it does not change the order at all
<Raylz> shoterboyx: did you paste it yet?
<carpii__> jms, does it happen if you turn of video effects / compiz ?
<shoterboyx> giv me a min
<Raylz> shoterboyx: k^^
<Zlogger> wtf why didnt someone tell me im a moron and in the wrong damn channel!?
<carpii__> we didnt feel it needed pointing out :p
<shoterboyx> yup done
<shoterboyx> so i giv u link?
<Zlogger> carpii__: thanks lol
<Royall> How would I create a folder in terminal?
<MegaMetals> I was mounting the windows (NTFS) partition so I can share my music and other folders over the network , in the fstab: " /dev/sda2 <tab> /media/windows <tab> ntfs <tab> defaults <tab> 0 <tab> 0 "  however, how would I make it readonly? in mount I found "-r" , so would I apply that to r,defaults , or just r? or do I have that wrong?
<Raylz> shoterboyx: yep
<carpii__> hehe :)
<Myrtti> Royall: mkdir
<ag90> Royall, mkdir <folrer name>
<Royall> thanks
<shoterboyx> http://rafb.net/p/BfkgTs44.html
<ag90> *folder
<linkmaster03> bangky: it's through yakuake so konsole, but i don't need to scroll anymore haha
<linkmaster03> bangky: thanks though
<Raylz> shoterboyx: what ubuntu version are you using?
<shoterboyx> 8.10
<xxcue> 8.10 here
<Raylz> shoterboyx: maybe you have to compile the newest alsa-drivres
<xxcue> anyone good at building ubuntu machines?
<shoterboyx> how can i do that?
<looter> I NEED SERIOUS HELP.  all I am getting from my soundcard is serious feedback
<Raylz> shoterboyx: first we need compiler and stuff: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jbuncher> koshari, thanks for all of your help!
<carpii__> tell it to lighten up a little
<shoterboyx> type that in terminal?
<carpii__> oh and drop the caps, thatd help
<Raylz> shoterboyx: copy it with your mouse
<shoterboyx> done
<Raylz> shoterboyx: paste it in the terminal and hit enter
<supertanker> Is the speaker in the wrong jack, looter? I plugged mine into line in once. I regretted it. D:
<Raylz> shoterboyx: remember strg c doesnt work in terminal
<Raylz> shoterboyx: ctrl c
<shoterboyx> oo
<shoterboyx> yea
<looter> no everythign was working prior to me changing things in an attempt to get skype working properly
<supertanker> Also, looter, if there is a microphone, unplug it and see if it goes away.
<supertanker> ...what 'things' were changed?
<shoterboyx> password?
<shoterboyx> i cant type
<looter> microphone unplugged
<looter> feedback is still ther
<looter> i uninstalled pulse and installed esound
<shoterboyx> raylz i cant type password
<felixsulla> Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to use readline's "up arrow to repeat last command" in the python interpreter?
<supertanker> ...oh
<supertanker> I don't know crap about audio systems beyond hardware
<Raylz> shoterboyx: you can, its invisible ;)
<supertanker> Sorry :/
<Raylz> shoterboyx: just type it in and hit enter
<tritium> !sound | looter: have you seen/tried this?
<ubottu> looter: have you seen/tried this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shoterboyx> it downloading
<looter> ya you and me both prolly shouldn't of messed with it but...
<chu_> What is ALSA in regards to PulseAudio?
<looter> thanks
<smuikas> heyo. Followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - including the troubleshooting directions for if FF wants to download a php file instead of parsing it - and it still downloads instead of parses
<smuikas> anybody know how to fix this? :/
<shoterboyx> raylz: after my download is finish i will come back to you cus i have quite slow internet here
<carpii__> you restarted apache ?
<smuikas> yes
<bReakMyFaLL> does 3 mobile broadband works on ubuntu
<Raylz> shoterboyx: oh ok,
<shoterboyx> ty
<carpii__> check httpd error logs
<carpii__> but it sounds like you didnt make the edits in httpd.conf correctly
<Raylz> shoterboyx: you need to download another thing btw
<Vande> is there a way to turn my screen into a virtual webcam?
<shoterboyx> raylz: i think download finish now reading database
<smuikas> nothin' in the error log
<Raylz> shoterboyx: k^^
<shoterboyx> raylz: completed now i can type new command
<shoterboyx> Setting up build-essential (11.4) ...
<shoterboyx> yuxiiangg@ubuntu:~$
<Raylz> shoterboyx: yep sec
<shoterboyx> k
<smuikas> doublechecking my httpd.conf file
<genii> smuikas: You're running apache 1.3-something?
<smuikas> apache2
<Raylz> shoterboyx: i cant download the file you need from the original website (website has connection problems)
<Raylz> shoterboyx: i search for an alternative, takes a bit
<shoterboyx> ok
<Gawdly> no luck with the sound, something with usb + flash it seems
<genii> smuikas: Then you want to look at different conf files
<smuikas> yeah, looking at apache2.conf
<zrmxp95> i have a problem with suspend mode, can anybody help me?
<smuikas> looks fine so far
<Raylz> shoterboyx: try for yourself if that link works ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2/
<genii> smuikas: Important one also in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<peer`> Does anybody know if Ubuntu NBR has the nessecary wireless drivers for an Asus Eee PC 1000HD or if it's just lightweight programs with no additional drivers?
<smuikas> yes
<smuikas> I'm looking at that next :)
<smuikas> I've set up apache before
<smuikas> like, ten times. I've never seen this error crop up
<linxuz3r> how do i launch x11 version of emacs?
<smuikas> err, not error but.. issue
<peer`> By Ubuntu NBR I mean UNR
<shoterboyx> cant
<zrmxp95> so can anybody help me?
<Imunalia> Evening all
<millertime_018> hey does anybody have a rhapsody subscription that can talk to me?
<echinos> is there a util for identifying the ram in an ubuntu machine, like DDR2/3, bus speed etc?
<shoterboyx> raylz: i cant get in
<Vande> Is there a way to screen capture my screen and have that as a virtual webcam so people in skype can see my screen as they would a webcam?
<peer`> echinos you can always look at the RAM
<echinos> peer`: I'm remote
<peer`> echinos oh
<millertime_018> does anybody have a rhapsody subscription? I want to talk to you
<smuikas> yeah
<smuikas> weird
<Imunalia> Has anyone install thed ATI drivers the hard way? I am having all sorts of trouble trying to get it to install properly. I am running the terminal as sudo, and I am able to get the packadge to decompress but then it errors with the following line
<rww> echinos: It's probably in the output of "lshw". Goodness knows everything else is.
<smuikas> apparently the packages don't automagically add the AddType lines
<smuikas> ;D
<Imunalia> eval: 1 ./ati-installer.sh :permission denied
<skel> Vande: you can screenshare with something like dimdim.com
<peer`> what does the ls in lshw stand for
<smuikas> peace! and ty for edging me in the right direction
<skel> Vande: don't know about skype, either way thats a bit OT
<Uplink> hellow
<Vande> skel: ill look into dimdim.com/ and what does OT stand for
<Imunalia> off topic
<echinos> rww: holy crap, everything *is* in there
<echinos> thxc
<echinos> -c
<da_sharp> HI all, I have a nforce 4 chipset and nvidia 6600 GT graphic card,when I try to install ubuntu 64 bit using the live cd, my display won't show up or it shows vareityies of colors on screen after booting from cd, but the sounds are audible the boot sounds etc. How do I fix display and install ubuntu?
<skel> Vande: off-topic =]
 * da_sharp is looking for help
<skel> da_sharp: did you try different video boot options?
<Vande> skel: sorry about the OT remark then.
<Imunalia> You can try pulling your vid card and use the onboard video till ubuntu is running then install the nvidia driver
<skel> Vande: np, I think they just try and keep it related to Ubuntu as much as possible in here :)
<da_sharp> Imunalia, I don't have any onboard card
<da_sharp> only graphic card. So no display if no graphic card.
<da_sharp> ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe :)
<Imunalia> um, borrow a friends card LOL
<da_sharp> :-(
<da_sharp> The safe mode is also not available in the mode options.
<da_sharp> :-(
<Imunalia> Has anyone install thed ATI drivers the hard way? I am having all sorts of trouble trying to get it to install properly. I am running the terminal as sudo, and I am able to get the packadge to decompress but then it errors with the following line
<Imunalia> eval: 1 ./ati-installer.sh :permission denied
<Imunalia> is it running in SLI mode?
<da_sharp> chmod +x ati-installer.sh
<da_sharp> :P
<kdub> anyone use an att 3g mobile broadband card with linux?
<chuckf> da_sharp, you may need to get the alternate cd and install from it
<Imunalia> many thankyous :D
<peer`> 8.10 tells me that it already has installed the wifi drivers for my card (onboard on an asus Eee 1000HD, Atheros AR242x 802.11abg) but I can't use wireless at all. It's as if the system doesn't acknowledge that I have a working wifi chipset or anything. When I click on the help button under the "Hardware Drivers" window (with the Atheros drivers selected), it mentiones Restricted Drivers. How can I get my Wifi to work without using N
<tritium> Better yet, don't use the ati installer.  Install the ubuntu-packaged fglrx.
 * Imunalia tries it
<leo12> TEM ALGUM BRASILEIRO AKI?????
<tritium> !br | leo12
<ubottu> leo12: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<da_sharp> chuckf, Alternate CD is one in which the installer looks like debian installer?
<chuckf> da_sharp, a text based installer, yes
<junior6054> i need help with vuze?
<kdub> use in portugese == use in english? weird
<da_sharp> But there are equal chances that after the install my desktop won't get the X started chuckf
<junior6054> can anyone help
<Daft_Punk> I am trying to update Vuze manually because in the repos it is out of date and it keeps asking to update on startup of the program. I tried updating through the program and downloading the jar through the azureus site and applying it to the installation folder, but it doesnt work. help please. thanks
<IndyGunFreak> peer`: is this a reasonably new install?
<rww> da_sharp: debian-installer can do graphical installs now ;)
<da_sharp> Yeah
<RockmanFL> Need help getting ubuntu 8.10 with Samba to be seen on current windows home network....3 machines with 2 being an XP and Vista machine...I can ping ubuntu with success but shared folders do not show on either end.
<peer`> IndyGunFreak, about an hour ago, no modifications made since. it's just been charging on my desk since
<chuckf> da_sharp, it's probably your best option as it may just be that the live cd cannot detect your video correctly
<IndyGunFreak> peer`: go to system/admin/hardware drivers
<da_sharp> ubottu safe mode install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<da_sharp> :P
<Imunalia> didn't work, it only exhists for the brief moment when the file is decompressed
<junior6054> the folder usr share vuze is not writable
<junior6054> i cant update
<junior6054> can anyone help
<chuckf> da_sharp, are you on a lan?
<junior6054> yes
<da_sharp> chuckf, yes, LAN + NAT to internet on a 1 Gibps line :)
<da_sharp> Imunalia, what's the problem now? :)
<rbil> Hi Folks ... running Gutsy here. Today received an update for FF and this version is seg faulting continuously. How do I go back to the previous version. Not sure what it was, but now I have 2.00.21pre here.
<junior6054> i need help with vuze?
<Imunalia> cant use the onboard packadge, doesnt play nice with my card, have a very new MB
<Scunizi> what's the dpkg like to install a .deb ?
<Scunizi> *line
<chuckf> da_sharp, if you do the alternate install and it doesn't start immediately you can still log in via a shell and run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' to get the latest drivers for everything, including your video
<da_sharp> Scunizi, dpkg -i *.deb
<Scunizi> da_sharp: thaks
<Scunizi> da_sharp: fat fingers tonight.. thanks
<da_sharp> chuckf, Umm, :)
<da_sharp> Scunizi, :D
<GMWeezel1> How can I command pipe to two programs at once?
<da_sharp> Imunalia, :-S
<Imunalia> chmod cant find the file because it only exists until the decompressor removes it because the install failes
<da_sharp> Imunalia, yep. Got it.
<mhiku> can anyone who know teach me how to install lib apache php 6 in ubuntu
<da_sharp> mhiku, howtoforge.com :)
<da_sharp> They also teach how to configure :-)
<skel> mhiku: it'll be something like apt-get install <some-package-name>
<rbil> Hi Folks ... running Gutsy here. Today received an update for FF and this version is seg faulting continuously. How do I go back to the previous version. Not sure what it was, but now I have 2.00.21pre here.
<rww> mhiku: php6? didn't that not get released yet?
<genii> rww: Yes, he'll have to build it
<da_sharp> Yes!
 * da_sharp is downloading Ubuntu alternate @ 2 Mibps :)
<da_sharp> 2.45*
<da_sharp> :D
<Imunalia> tried apt-get didnt get the new ATI driver
<Daft_Punk> I am trying to update Vuze manually because in the repos it is out of date and it keeps asking to update on startup of the program. I tried updating through the program and downloading the jar through the azureus site and applying it to the installation folder, but it doesnt work. help please. thanks
<mhiku> i need how to install php 6, php6 inst in the aptitude sooo, i will install from code
<mhiku> can someone help me through the process
<Imunalia> the one that is in the ubuntu packadge manager does work with my MoBo, but it is unstable. ATI has a new version that is stabel
<carpii__> just compile it
<carpii__> theres lots of tutes on the web, its no different for ubuntu
<skel> mhiku: do you have any experience building anything from source?
<th__> is it possible to expand partition with fdisk?
<carpii__> no
<carpii__> use gparted
 * da_sharp alternate download over :-P , burning already
<kitche> rbil: run this command to see versions of the firefox2 in the repos apt-cache policy firefox
 * da_sharp brb guys installing 8.10 through alternative :P
<illumin8> Currently im using a Ubuntu based distro called Crunchbang, (based on 8.10 Ubuntu 32bit) It uses an alternative screen manager with its own menus, If i install brasero how can i then launch it in this system?
<rbil> kitche: and then what?
<kitche> rbil: well what did it output
<tritium> illumin8: perhaps there is a crunchbang channel you can ask in
<illumin8> Perhaps ill check
<rbil> kitche: 2.0.0.21~20090209t122238+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 0
<allquixotic> Is there a way to tell grub to boot a different kernel on the next reboot _only_, and (regardless of whether it succeeds or fails to boot) go back to the way it was on the next reboot? I want to test a new kernel on a remote system and I have no out-of-band management, so if it can't at least start up sshd, I'm pretty hosed.
<rbil> kitche: 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 0
<skrypt> How do I extract a series of rar files such as from .rar to .r0*
<kdub> skrypt: unrar
<kitche> rbil: ok you want to do sudo apt-get install firefox=2.0.0.6,2nobinonly-0ubuntu10 but remember you will be vulenerable to the security issue that 2.0.0.21 was released for but I don't really see an issue with it
<rbil> kitche: will this remove the new one automatically and get me back to the old one?
<kitche> rbil: it should
<rbil> I'll try it
<rbil> kitche: you sure there isn't a space between 1 and 0 at the end of that commandline?
<w33d5> does anyone know of a way on UBUNTU SERVER (NO Window Manager) to Mount a DVD and RUN a SCRIPT (DVD Backup)
<rbil> kitche: E: Version '2.0.0.6,2nobinonly-0ubuntu10' for 'firefox' was not found
<kitche> rbil: if ther was a space in the output you go t then there is one
<rbil> kitche: neither one works
<w33d5> to clarify i'd like the server to automatically recognize a DVD was inserted and run a bash script
<TruthTac1> is there any reason why i wouldent want to run a KDE app while i use gnome?
<kitche> rbil: you can do it though Synaptic as well if you select the firefox package then under the package menu in the menu bar select force version and chose the version you want
<gandalfcome> I have trouble installing the development packages for xserver under 8.10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119927/ please help
<kdub> gandalfcome: use aptitude to check for broken packages
<rbil> kitche: only version 2 offered is the one that just upgraded
<gandalfcome> kdub: I used synaptic to fix broken packages. but it didnt do anything
<Scunizi> TruthTac1: nope. works good  k3b amorak etc
<TruthTac1> thanks
<supertanker> Anyone have any luck getting an SB Augidy 4 to play .midi files?
<supertanker> I'm not having any.
<kitche> rbil: then your stuck at that version since it was a security update but you can probably find a package on many of the third party repos
<kdub> use aptitude to do that. i dont know how good synaptic is
<rbil> kitche: any chance u can give me a url?
<eigma> does anyone know of a tool like netselect-apt, but for Ubuntu 8.10 Server? (must be command-line)
<Scunizi> kdub: synaptic uses apt.  apt and aptitude are just as good..
<genii> !info netselect-apt | eigma
<ubottu> Package netselect-apt does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Ooooh they musta removed it
<kdub> Scunizi: for detecting broken packages though?
<Scunizi> eigma: what does netselect-apt do ?
<Scunizi> kdub: yes
<genii> Scunizi: It gets entire mirror list then figures which one is best
 * kdub yields to Scunizi's greater apt-knowledge
<eigma> Scunizi: it fetches a list of Debian mirrors, measures latency to each of them, then give you the best mirror
<kitche> rbil: I do not have an url to a package
<eigma> Scunizi: some argue that latency is not a good predictor of throughput, but it's a good start
<Scunizi> genii: eigma "it"?? you mean aptitude? synaptic will examine the repos for the best as well.
<eigma> Scunizi: I was answering your question. "it" refers to "netselect-apt"
<balrog__> how do i show the number of current apache connections?
<Sypher> hi all
<rbil> kitche: this appears to be working ... sudo apt-get install firefox=2.0.0.6,2nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<xxcue> should i get a dell ubuntu box or build one myself?
<rbil> kitche: launched, i'll see if it seg faults like the update did. thanks muchly
<kdub> xxcue: either way works
<xxcue> i would build one but all the listings of hardware is dated
<kitche> rbil: ok my shell got disconnected so I had to reconnect
<supertanker> Whats the package that makes command-line programs that generate sound play through ALSA?
<Scunizi> eigma: ah.. sorry .. I was in one of those proverbial apt vs. aptitude threads..:)..
<Scunizi> eigma: it's an interesting question..synaptic has an option that will examine the repos and pic the fastest.. not sure what backend process it's useing though..I've got a gui so I'll look and see if I can locate anything.
<eigma> Scunizi: thanks
<ENERGIZE> hi i was just wondering how to get frostwire to work on ubuntu 8.04
<RockmanFL> <strong>Need support on getting ubuntu box to network with a vista and xp machine on simple home network...Cannot get any shard folder to appear on any machine..I am brand new to Linux and loving it thus far..can anyone help with this issue</strong>
<ENERGIZE> i got it downloaded but when i click on the icon nothing works
<hlm> RockmanFL, your html is not very effective in IRC
<RockmanFL> LOL
<hlm> RockmanFL, are you trying to make linux shared folders or windows shared folders?
<RockmanFL> both
<hlm> RockmanFL, did you already make a windows home or small business network?
<RockmanFL> yes
<hlm> RockmanFL, can ubuntu find the windows network?
<Mox`> hi, what's wrong with my dhcpd.conf? :S -> http://paste-it.net/public/q3d9625/
<RockmanFL> the connection settings say it is connected to the network and all machines will ping each other
<RockmanFL> The windows network folder in ubuntu is blank and the root/home that is shared with samba does not show on either windows machine
<Scunizi> eigma: sorry I didn't find anything of note.. if you apt-cache search apt you'll see the same list of packages I did.. If you aptitude.. you can search graphically from terminal.
<krono2k3> hey cansome help me i have a samba dc setup but im having issues adding workstations to the domain
<hlm> RockmanFL, im assuming you know how to make folders shared, correct?
<RockmanFL> yes
<Scunizi> eigma: if you're on the west coast of the US I can tell you what works best out here.
<hlm> !who> RockmanFL
<ubottu> RockmanFL, please see my private message
<eigma> Scunizi: I'm okay, thanks
<hlm> RockmanFL, (just a reminder)
<krono2k3> i get the error  the following error occured attempting to join the domain example the user name cannot be found
<krono2k3> any suggestions
<hlm> RockmanFL, I will research this a bit more, im more of a same OS network person
<krono2k3> hey cansome help me i have a samba dc setup but im having issues adding workstations to the domain  i get the error  the following error occured attempting to join the domain example the user name cannot be found
<RockmanFL> hlm: I do know how to share in windows and assume I do in ubuntu based on what I have read...I used the right click in ubuntu 8.10 and shared with everyone.....also created a share with the samba configuration
<ninom> hello everyone, my name is nino. i started using ubuntu month ago . my problems is that when i download stuff to desktop it tells me i am running out of disk space, but when i check my filesystem it says i still have 300 gigs free, and i am sure i do, because i only installed ubuntu and maybe 4 movies. can anyone help. how do i change desktop disk size.
<slimer> jesus is a LIAR!  he never died on that cross, he swapped with a stunt double.
<hlm> RockmanFL, then it is yes, you do know how to do networking ;-)
<slimer> satan is the true light
<looter> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<allquixotic> Is there a way to tell grub to boot a different kernel on the next reboot _only_, and (regardless of whether it succeeds or fails to boot) go back to the way it was on the next reboot? I want to test a new kernel on a remote system and I have no out-of-band management, so if it can't at least start up sshd, I'm pretty hosed.
<fr500> ninom: did you create a different /home partition?
<constantine_> hey the cairo dock guys are out to lunch, anybody know how to fix it when it *disappears*
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ninom> fr500 i do not understand that answer i am sorry.
<ninom> i installed my ubuntu on my 300gig harddrive no partitions
<RockmanFL> hlm:thank you.. have been reading on ways to solve this for about 10 hours over past week...the forum is kind of a last resort
<ninom> only one partition
<Scunizi> ninom: well really 2.. you had to have created a swap as well even if you weren't aware of it.
<core1> jonni
<fr500> ninom: ok type df -H and paste into pastebin
<ninom> scunizi when i installed it i deleted all windows files and installed fresh ubuntu, i am not really understanding ubuntu as you do so you are probably right there is a swap
<jove_> Hi All, does anyone know how to convert .toast file to ISO file ?
<donavan> can anyone help ... im trying to get a software raid 5 going... I am following the instructions at  http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188  but when I get to the  sudo echo "DEVICE partitions" > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf   command  part I get a permission denied ... anyone have any ideas?
<ninom> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ninom> /dev/sda1             450G   40G  388G  10% /
<ninom> tmpfs                 1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /lib/init/rw
<ninom> varrun                1.5G  212K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<ninom> varlock               1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> ninom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ninom> udev                  1.5G  2.8M  1.5G   1% /dev
<slimer> jesus is a LIAR!  he never died on that cross, he swapped with a stunt double.
<hlm> !paste | ninom
<ubottu> ninom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fr500> ninom: dont paste here
<ninom> sorry
<ninom> sorry
<hlm> 0.o
<fr500> ninom: you're not running out of space
<hlm> operators do exist?
<Myrtti> hlm: hm?
<Scunizi> ninom: the best place to paste info is paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com the post the link here.
<hlm> Myrtti, ive never seen an operator in this channel
<peer`> there's one op, and it's a bot
<ninom> fr500 well when i download stuff on klibido i use newsgroups it gives me this message
<fr500> ninom: what problem are you hacing exactly
<hlm> Myrtti, other than FloodBot1 ofcourse
<hlm> RockmanFL, I cannot find the problem, I would recommend posting on the forums...
<peer`> I think having an op in here would be counter-intuitive to what the ubuntu community is about
<Scunizi> peer`: an op bot?  or bott op? .. no there's others around
<ninom> when downloading stuff on klibido newsgroup program it tells me i am running out of space
<Mox`> hi, what's wrong with my dhcpd.conf? :S -> http://paste-it.net/public/q3d9625/
<fr500> ninom: you can paste one liners, paste the error or the link to pastebin
<Myrtti> hlm: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<hlm> Myrtti, am I allowed to do that?
<ninom> i think i am good now, i think the problem was with NZB file
<Myrtti> hlm: why wouldn't you be? I don't know.
<ninom> not my system
<fr500> ok
<peer`> hlm IT'S NOT LIKE IT CAN DO ANY DAMAGE TO IRC
<ninom> fr500 i really appreciate your help
<peer`> sorry about caps
<ninom> wish i can treat you a beer
<Myrtti> peer`: tsktsk.
<Myrtti> :-P
<fr500> hehe no prob
<hlm> peer`, what?
<jove_> Hi All, does anyone know how to convert .toast file to ISO file ?
<ninom> i love ubuntu i think its so much better but when you use windows for 12 years and you switch its a bit of a problem if you know what i mean
<hlm> peer`, thats not a question, and I dont understand your statement
<Imunalia> Has anyone successfully installed the latest ATI drivers into hardy?
<RockmanFL> hlm: will do...thanks
<Myrtti> ninom: you'll get there eventually :-)
<hlm> ninom, ofcourse it takes a little bit to get used to
<peer`> ninom i was a windows fanboy for a long time too
<hlm> RockmanFL, im sorry I couldnt assist you :-(
<peer`> ubuntu is pretty easy to use if I'm honest
<Sw3RvE> grrr
<donavan> anyone done a software raid ?
<Sw3RvE> i cant get this dock to work Myrtti :(
<usser> Imunalia, well yea just today
<hlm> donavan, what is that?
<ninom> i know everything thats new takes time to learn. i have a big problem learning all the commands, and i am so used to going onto my cd driver programs etc so in ubuntu i get confused
<fr500> i still use windows for gaming it is
<Sw3RvE> im trying to change one to open pidgin...
<xxcue> total ubuntu newbie here
<donavan> hlm: are you asking what a software RAID is ?
<RockmanFL> hlm: no problem, I will let you know the solution when I find it..take care
<hlm> RockmanFL, yes, okay best of luck to you!
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: did you install the plugins?
<hlm> donavan, I know what a raid is, but when used with software I get totally lost :-\
<Sw3RvE> plugins?
<ninom> and whoever invented compiz should be awarded some kind of an award
<Sw3RvE> what plugins
<slimer> hi
<hlm> slimer, do you have a question?
<Scunizi> ninom: in a way he has.. most distros now use compiz and follow the updates.
<Scunizi> xxcue: welcome
<Imunalia> did you do it the hard way or via hardware manager?
<ninom> compiz is amazing
<ninom> especially for me cuz i work on a lot of windows
<usser> Imunalia, from ati's site
<Buttons6> does anyone know why some items on my pannel cannot be moved?
<donavan> hlm: ahh got you ... apparently you can use a program called mdadm with linux ... (windows has its own)  I have a raid 5 setup with 4 disks  but I am following direction on a web site and one of the commands is screaming that I dont have permissions to edit a file using the sudo command
<Imunalia> yes, I am having no end of frustration tonight
<Scunizi> ninom: you'll discover more power and flexibility here than with windows.
<IndyGunFreak> Buttons6: right click them, is "lock to panel" checked....
<hlm> donavan, oh, the raid driver thingy
<hlm> donavan, I get it now!
<hlm> I must go now, I am required elsewhere
<Buttons6> thanks indy
<ninom> scunizi, i am eager to learn. i ve already discared my windows. and everyday i learn something new i told all my friends to get ubuntu too
<donavan> hlm:  yeah I built a system just for a raid array ... basically a DIY NAS box
<Scunizi> ninom: good.. you'll be their guru
<Imunalia> once you get used to it its great
<LucasMartinho> Alguem Fala portugues?
<Sessiz> hi
<usser> Imunalia, should be easy, you have to have build-essential package installed, headers for your kernel, you have to blacklist ubuntu's proprietary modules. also you have to run the installer from text mode
<ninom> and you guys on this chat are my gurus. i am going back to watch lakers and golden state i appreciate everyones help and have a great night.
<Scunizi> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<LucasMartinho> que?
<Scunizi> !pt | LucasMartinho
<ubottu> LucasMartinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Imunalia> K, would you have time to help walk me through it?
<Sw3RvE> where are the plugins?
<usser> Imunalia, sure just prepend your sentences with my name so its easier to read
<Sw3RvE> am i on step 1 ?
<cedriczg> Hi there. Does enyone here know how to set up permissions for ntfs files (i.e. add permissions to others)?
<constantine_> somebody should save all the chat in this room and write an ubuntu book....make millions
<usser> Imunalia, i take it you found this guide alread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI somewhere in the middle there's manual install walktrough
<mattofak> @contantine: it would so quickly be out of date it wouldnt be worth it
<Machine> constantine_, no one would read it ....
<constantine_> mattofak: I was thinking of buying the pocket guide for ubuntu - not worth it?
<Myrtti> constantine_: stay here for few months and you'd know it by heart :-)
<mattofak> constantine: dont know, i've never picked it up
<Imunalia> usser: yes I found it, got half way then got stonewalled by permissions
<usser> Imunalia, what command failed with what error?
<Sw3RvE> Myrtti i already have the dock installed...
<mefisto__> constantine_: here it is. just print: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/19/%23ubuntu.html
<Sw3RvE> im trying to put pidgin on it
<Imunalia> usser ./ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/<version>
<mattofak> question to all: I've a fresh install of x64 server (8.10) fully patched, and attempting to transfer some files to it via WinSCP, it always fails on files bigger than 14kb; yet if i transfer the same files to a different server (an 8.04 install) it works just fine; any ideas?
<Machine> Imunalia: did you try to chmod them?
<usser> Imunalia, thats the exact command latest driver is 9.1 or something so the command is different
<usser> Imunalia, try it with sh ./ati-driver-installer-<VERSION GOES HERE>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<WEW> Windows better....
<Imunalia> usser have the right driver number, just copied the line from the FAQ
<Myrtti> graah, my brain goes to sleep, Sw3RvE... best of luck in your attempts to get it work, I need sleep. It's past 0630 already here.
<constantine_> how can I migrate some files from windows to ubuntu while inside ubuntu?
<usser> Imunalia, and whats exact error?
<Sw3RvE> alright. goodnight or morning
<nullboy> constantine_: mount the windows ntfs partition using ntfs-3g
<Scunizi> Imunalia: as a rule of thumb for nvidia you go into synaptic and uninstall / purge all references of nvidia that are installed.. then the downloaded driver needs to be installed from a TTY WITHOUT the gui running.. ATI is probably the same.
<Imunalia> usser bash ati<junk>.run permission denied
<usser> Imunalia, try it with sudo
<Imunalia> K
<usser> Imunalia, ie sudo ati.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<usser> Imunalia, sudo sh rather
<Scunizi> sudo sh ./<filename>
<tuxedocurly> Hey everyone! I have WINE installed on my ubuntu desktop Pc, but how do i make it emulate Vista?
<WEW> The interface is more beautiful And it is more than software
<tuxedocurly> is there a setting in WINE i need to change or a command in the terminal?
<Myrtti> tuxedocurly: run winecfg
<Imunalia> usser k, it unpacks the driver then stalls saying "eval: 1 ./ati-installer.sh: Permission Denied
<Scunizi> tuxedocurly: you don't  most programs are designed for xp me 98 etc.. check winehq.com for windows compatibility with specific programs
<Imunalia> got this far before, but don't know how do sudo the program the unpacker calls
<Scunizi> Imunalia: sudo chmod 777 <ati_driver_name>
<tuxedocurly> Alright, so its automatic?
<tuxedocurly> oh wait nvm
<tuxedocurly> there we got
<Machine> Who owns the files Imunalia?
<tuxedocurly> THANKS
<Scunizi> Imunalia: sudo chmod +x <ati_driver_name>
<usser> Imunalia, well thats weird, where you running it from? your home directory?
<Imunalia> I do
<Imunalia> LOL, joking
<Imunalia> the current user does
<Machine> maybe try a recursive  chown and/or chmod on the file?
<Imunalia> machine do I want the current user to own it, or do I make root own it
<Scunizi> Imunalia: sudo chown <your_username>:<your_username> <filename>
<Machine> well with my experiences the current user can use it, just make sure you use sudo before executing it again. Now since it is a hardware driver, it  might require you to run as root using 'su root'  etc.
<Machine> just make sure you log out of r00t when you are done :D
<Cpudan80> Machine: the correct way to run as root is sudo -i
<Scunizi> Machine: ubuntu doesn't use su root.. ubuntu uses sudo
<Cpudan80> ## Warning: Running a root terminal is not advised ##
<Scunizi> If the driver need to build then you also have to install build-essential
<VieQ> Hi all, I have noticed something but I am not sure of
<Imunalia> yes, badness happens
<Machine> right i understand that, however ... some scripts check for root status before completing the cycle
<Machine> and even ubuntu can su root....
<VieQ> When I was running 8.04.2 Could't install some apps from the repo's untill I upgraded to 8.10
<Myrtti> Machine: but it's not adviceable
<Scunizi> Machine: not these driver files.. but headers and build-essential might be necessary to compile the kernel mod
<Imunalia> K, it worked now after I moved it from the desktop to my homefolder
<Machine> I agree :)
<mattofak> VieQ, did apt throw an error back at you?
<VieQ> yes
<Daft_Punk> My wireless with WPA and WP2 encryption keeps cutting out on intrepid (i upgraded from hardy). I have it set to WEP and it works fine but I want to use WPA2
<tuxedocurly> hey guys. How do i launch a CD using WINE? (so that it is recognized as an XP system and the CD installs)
<VieQ> missing deps Couldn't be found
<mattofak> VieQ, did you run an apt-get update before you attempted to install?
<Imunalia> Thanks all
<Daft_Punk> tuxedocurly, you can't install XP with wine
<VieQ> yes :)
<Scunizi> tuxedocurly: what are you trying to install?
<tuxedocurly> Daft_Punk: im not trying to install XP mate, im trying to run a CD that only installs on the XP OS, so is there any way to LAUNCH the CD so that the CD will see the system as being XP, not ubuntu?
<Daft_Punk> tuxedocurly, sorry i think i misunderstood, you can open the CD to reveal data and make sure the setup.exe or the launching .exe file is set to open with WINE by default and try running the .exe file
<tuxedocurly> Scunizi: a game
<Scunizi> tuxedocurly: What game?
<tuxedocurly> Daft_Punk: alright ill try that mate thanks!
<tuxedocurly> Scunizi: Halo 2 mate
<Daft_Punk> tuxedocurly, then with wine settings make sure it is set to emulate XP, if it still doesnt work, check the wine HQ to see if that program/game is compatible with wine
 * Imunalia dances
<VieQ> I just wanted to stick with LTS but the system seemed to like normal release
<tuxedocurly> Scunizi: i hear it doesnt work worth crap, but i must try
<mattofak> VieQ, just thought I'd make sure, i'm guessing canonical added another couple repo's to the apt config; or you were attempting to update packages that the core system needed
<mattofak> what exactly were you attempting to install
<Scunizi> tuxedocurly: then you're in for an adventure.. :)  good luck
<VieQ> You have gotta rephrase that sentence so I make sure I fully understood it
<yuri_> QQ: phpmyadmin is accessed as localhost/phpmyadmin, right?
<night-wm> i need some help here, im having some mouse problems with ubuntu
<Scunizi> tuxedocurly: doesn't work isn't the half of it.. google "
<mattofak> vieq: sorry; two possibilities in my mind: a) with the update to 8.10, some more repositories were added to the apt configuration, or b) the packages you were attempting to update are system packages (though thats unlikely since an explicit install should tell apt to piss off)
<Scunizi> tuxedocurly: google " halo2 wine ubuntu" and you'll see all kinds of threads about it.
<sebsebseb>  
<tuxedocurly> Scunizi: yeah.. damn ><
<tuxedocurly> Scunizi: maybe someone will come out with a patch of some sort in the near future ;]
<nanotube> night-wm: no worries, you're in irc now, you don't need a mouse. :) (j/k)
<night-wm> =P
<VieQ> well Pidgin is not a system package, & I may have enabled some repos from those are added by default
<night-wm> basically my mouse is completely unresponsive
<Huufarted> Any way to use qtparted to format a partition FAT32?
<nanotube> night-wm: usb?
<DIFH-iceroot> Huufarted: sure
<night-wm> Logitech G5, usb
<nanotube> night-wm: did it use to work, and suddenly stopped? or what happened to bring this on?
<shoterboyx> raylz where y
<mattofak> good call; pidgen eh... thats wierd, something I can't explain because thats definitly in the default repos
<shoterboyx> wher u
<night-wm> nah, i just recently installed ubuntu.  it hasn'
<Huufarted> DIFH-iceroot: I only get the option for FAT16.  Not sure why.
<night-wm> it hasn't worked ever
<nanotube> night-wm: but it works just fine on other os/othercomputer/otherusbport ?
<VieQ> I have noticed this since I tend all the time to install new apps from time to time
<Huufarted> DIFH-iceroot: As many files that I'm going to have on the partitionn, FAT32 will give me a TON more free space
<nanotube> night-wm: just trying to make sure the mouse isn't dead :)
<night-wm> works fine in windows xp
<VieQ> If I am using normal release every thing works fine
<Scunizi> night-wm: logitech isn't always the most friendly mfgr
<DIFH-iceroot> Huufarted: hm, i dont have gparted here but i am sure there is a fat32 option
<Huufarted> Hmmmmm....
<racecar-56> help, i accidentally added a password but i have to remove it, what i do?
<Imunalia> so ATI driver has totally bunged my system
<night-wm> it even worked when i had mandriva installed on my comp
<mattofak> well, on a vanilla system that i just happen to be installing anyways, (its server x64 8.04.2) pidgin install just peachy
<Huufarted> DIFH-iceroot: any other suggestions for repartitioning without fresh formats?
<Scunizi> DIFH-iceroot: sudo apt-get install gparted. and it will show up in system>Admin>partition manager
<ScottG489> s2disk: Could not stat the resume device file. Reason: No such file or directory
<nanotube> night-wm: well, from what i'm seeing on google, the logitech g5 should work out of the box - it may have some buttons that require extra config, but the basic mousing should work...
<racecar-56> for me it was menu>system tools>partition manager
<DIFH-iceroot> Scunizi: thx but i dont need it
<racecar-56> i accidentally added a password but i have to remove it, what i do?
<Scunizi> k
<nanotube> night-wm: does the light light up when you plug it in, at least?
<night-wm> yeah it's lit up and everything
<nanotube> night-wm: does it show up when you run "lsusb" ?
<night-wm> it worked on the LiveCD
<night-wm> gonna have to bear with me, i'm fairly new to linux lol
<num1fng> I need some help with open office.. every time I hit the space bar or enter I get these weird symbols what r they and how do i turn them off
<shameless> is there a way to resize the backgrounds or control the way they are displayed while i've got nautilus disabled and instead using compiz advanced desktops settings?
<night-wm> where do i run lsusb
<shameless> terminal
<racecar-56> i accidentally added a password but i have to remove it, what i do?
<CITguy08> I know it was stupid, but I "deluser root". How do I get it back?
<racecar-56> if u know then IM me please
<Scunizi> num1fng: might be a video issue...depends on your card and the current driver being used.
<VieQ> mattofak, like I said I have noticed this since along time
<Daft_Punk> What is a good tray program for linux besides trayer? I heard trayer was obsolete and not being updated anymore.
<night-wm> nanotube: yeah, it does show up in lsusb
<racecar-56> im as in pm
<fr500> Daft_Punk: tray program?
<VieQ> even lately I had a Friend how could not install many thing until he upgraded to normal release
<Daft_Punk> fr500, a program for your tray icons...
<racecar-56> how do i remove a password from a user on ubuntu server
<fr500> Daft_Punk: programs appear on the tray by default, what do you mean?
<Scunizi> racecar-56: you remove the user
<Flannel> racecar-56: What sort of removal?
<Daft_Punk> fr500, a tray program... a program to RUN the tray, like trayer, but not trayer
<sebsebseb> racecar-56: well in normal ubuntu to change the password you can:  sudo passwd username
<mattofak> vieq: its something ive not experianced, nor know how to diagnose; it almost sounds like theres something in your additional repos that's conflicting; have you tried installing it without those repos enabled?
<VieQ> Nobe
<fr500> Daft_Punk: sorry man I don't understand, gnome has a tray icon are already
<sebsebseb> racecar-56: to change the password
<nanotube> night-wm: can you see what's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<shredder12> I m having a weird problem while installing certain packages using synaptic.. I had jst installed intrepid.. and have updated it as well and when i tried to download linuxdcpp i got the following error..      http://paste.ubuntu.com/119951/   How do i install linuxdcpp now..?? Help please...!!
<Daft_Punk> fr500, well i do not know how to explain it better sorry, its a tray program, do you know what trayer is? i want a program like trayer but up-to-date and not obsolete
<nanotube> night-wm: anything about mouse?
<shameless> interesting problem, whenever I log on, it usually takes about 3 tries before I actually get gnome to start appearing. I usually have to go to a different terminal and reboot the system until I can log on properly. Have any ideas as to what the cause is?
<night-wm> nanotube: yeah i actually made some changes to it after searching through some forums
<fr500> Daft_Punk: let me google it
<night-wm> nanotube: let me bring it up
<VieQ> mattofak, I know this would not be the appropriate channel to say this
<VieQ> But is n't ubuntu repo's compatible with Debian?
<Daft_Punk> fr500, http://celettu.wordpress.com/2008/09/09/tint2-trayer/
<adrock> Hey, sorry for being on the wrong channel. but i am really looking for an irc channel where i can get books.  anybody know?  Thank you.
<lstarnes> VieQ: not completely
<shameless> adrock: google
<maxime> adrock: : undernet
<VieQ> hmm, Compared to debian which is most up2date
<mattofak> vieq; in general principle yes; obviously ubuntu is a derivitave of, but ubuntu doesnt support all of debian, and has also updated a lot of debians packages
<sebsebseb> adrock: what kind of books?
<Scunizi> VieQ: sort of.,. you shouldn't use debian repos mainly because a lot of the packages are changed slightly.. install locations and other things dealing with different security implimentations etc..
<fr500> Daft_Punk: so you want a tray area without the default gnome panels ?
<adrock> shameless; google?  you can get e-books?
<shredder12> any help with this problem..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/119951/
<Daft_Punk> fr500, i dont use gnome panels, i am using trayer right now but the icon backgrounds aren't transparent like they should be, since the intrepid update, and someone told me trayer is no longer being updated and its obsolete
<shameless> adrock: if you know where to look, yes. try demonoid
<adrock> maxime; Yes!  that's the one I was at a long time ago.  Thank you so much!
<Daft_Punk> fr500, so basically i want a program like trayer that is current and being updated in the near future and has support
<night-wm> nanotube: alright i have my xorg.conf up
<VieQ> I have no problems with doing updates every night if I had to, but this is kinda the system is leading me not I am leading the system
<adrock> shameless:  Thank you, man.
<jove_> Does anyone know what program of Ubuntu to convert mp3 to wav file
<VieQ> I do not know how to explain it more
<fr500> Daft_Punk: i see, no idea sorry
<Daft_Punk> fr500, i figured as much, but thats ok, thanks anyways
<qcjn> hi,in my updates i have about 5 "that can't update" and it's feisty related. Is it that those repository are to old ??
<Daft_Punk> What is a good tray program for linux besides trayer? I heard trayer was obsolete and not being updated anymore.
<mattofak> i think what you're seeing actually is the ubuntu repo fighting with the upstream debian ones, theres probably some odd dependency that canonical took out
<VieQ> no no, I do not have any debian repo's
<ScottG489> s2disk: Could not stat the resume device file. Reason: No such file or directory
<Bsims> I can't get konversation to use system bell as a notificaton in 4.2 on Intrepe
<VieQ> I was just "if it's recommended" gonna make a switch
<racecar-56> dang when i add a user called temp it dosent let me log into it
<sebsebseb> Bsims: wrong channel try #kubuntu
<racecar-56> nvm im going to #ubuntu-server
<qcjn> mattofak: woho we re you adressing to?
<mattofak> vieq
<nanotube> night-wm: well, paste it in the pastebin and i'll look...
<VieQ> I was gonna install debian with ubuntu repo's
<shredder12> i m getting an error saying "Size mismatch" while trying to install linuxdcpp using synaptic.. any hint.. how to get rid of this problem..
<Bsims> sebsebseb: trying there too but no reason to be a male genitalia about it
<night-wm> nanotube: right now i have something pretty generic
<sebsebseb> VieQ: that's not a good idea, if it's even possible
<John`A> hey
<nanotube> night-wm: well are you using driver evdev or driver mouse, for your mouse?
<sebsebseb> VieQ: if you want Debian get real Debian or something such as Sidux
<John`A> anyone here use zinc yahoo client???
<night-wm> nanotube: right now the driver is mouse
<VieQ> sebsebseb, that's what I ment
<night-wm> nanotube: originally it was evdev
<Borgir> Running ubuntu installation file on win makes a dual boot when the system restarts. Hoy can I get rid of this dual boot screen?
<nanotube> night-wm: tell me what version of ubuntu?
<VieQ> I was going to use Debian 5.0 plus ubuntu repos for unknown reason :)
<racecar-56> i need to make a user to su to root and delete a user that was formerly the only one and then use root to make it again with no password, what to do?
<night-wm> nanotube: 8.04
<sebsebseb> VieQ:  so you  want a real Debian distro?
<vish> could someone please tell me how to mute my internal laptop speaker? ive muted it in sounds and in compiz as well.
<VieQ> but I still have not decided yet
<VieQ> sebsebseb, yes..
<nanotube> night-wm: hm, well... see if any of this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-766325.html
<sebsebseb> VieQ: Google Sidux,  I still haven't tried that in a virtual machine, but  a  guy who helped me out with Ubuntu when I was a lot more newbie,  uses Sidux
<sebsebseb> or used whatever
<sebsebseb> VieQ: Sidux then you get the latest Debian stuff, but in a stable OS
<Scunizi> racecar-56: if you make a use with no password you open your system to anything.. also you may experience weird things happening
<VieQ> Debian 5.0 is the latest stable debian
<sebsebseb> VieQ: uh something just now made me sound like Ubuntu newbie ha ha,  I been with Ubuntu since second release, and used Fedora Core 2 and 4 before this
<sebsebseb> VieQ: as well as Knoppix and such on Live CD
<Bsims> anyone else use konversation I got some questions, I can't get system bell to work and up arrow doesn't repeat
<Nekomancer> Knoppix was/is awesome
<hlm> how do I add more languages to my ubuntu? (in synaptics)
<sebsebseb> Bsims: I use Konversation ,but in Gnome/Ubuntu
<John`A> the gdebi package installer doesnt work
<VieQ> I have been using OpenBSD Since 3.7 tell 4.3 if that means any thing!
<vish> could someone please tell me how to mute my internal laptop speaker? ive muted it in sounds and in compiz as well.
<sebsebseb> VieQ: ok well then try Sidux out for sure
<night-wm> nanotube: i actually tried those already and it was still unresponsive
<chaines> hlm: Have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129506
<Bsims> sebsebseb: can you get it to ding the system bell on each message?
<hlm> chaines, no, I havent ;-)
<VieQ> Gonna make some testing & some googleing
<sebsebseb> Bsims: I don't know what you mean
<sebsebseb> Bsims: Flash on messages in red, if I don't have the client in front of me?
<vish> why are people talking about open bsd in #ubuntu if i may ask?
<fr500> hey anyone with an intel atom here?
<VieQ> meips seemed fine for a while
<Smurfie> I've hooked up my phone to my computer... but how do I find the stuff on my phone on the comp?
<nanotube> night-wm: well, i'm out of ideas then... see if anyone else here can come up with something :)
<christopher> is it possible to use an hdmi cable for video+sound ?
<John`A> who knows vish
<sebsebseb> vish: talking about our experience with Unix OS's
<chaines> hlm: well, try that, and come back if you have any problems :)
<VieQ> it's both unstable deb plus some Sidux
<Bsims> sebsebseb: you know the ding from the computer itself when you boot? I want that to ring when I get a new message
<sebsebseb> VieQ: yeah something like that, but it's meant to be pretty good
<night-wm> nanotube: lol alright
<sebsebseb> Bsims: not sure about that one
<Sw3RvE> Question - What is the command for the Home folder?
<hlm> chaines, am I allowed to comeback if its exactly what I wanted? :-)  THANKS!
<chaines> Smurfie: what do you mean?
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, cd
<sebsebseb> Sw3RvE: /home/username
<VieQ> never liked this much, it's this thing with ubuntu I needed to ask about
<nanotube> night-wm: good luck:)
<VieQ> it's odd but harmless
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, or cd ~
<Sw3RvE> ok so for a dock on the bottom of my screen. its asking for the command...
<nanotube> VieQ: so, what is it? i'm dying of suspense here :)
<sebsebseb> VieQ: well  I guess you could try, but something odd would happen I expect, if you added proper Debian repos
<brutus> Hi, i have 2 game setup iso files....I mounted disk 1 onto /media/cdrom...installed a part of the game....now its asking for disk 2...i unmounted disk1 and mounted disk 2 onto the same /media/cdrom but it doesn't seem to recognize it
<Sw3RvE> so i put cd?
<Scunizi> VieQ: if you want debian 5 to try .. install it in virtualbox
<VieQ> Scunizi, good Idea
<Dracie> anyone having issues with watching southpark episodes online?
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: I was going ot say about VM's to
<Dracie> http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/ see if you guys can I can't
<constantine_> hi I'm noticing that my AVI files look very grainy, without converting them, how can I get this to look better?
<sebsebseb> Dracie: you have Flash installed?
<VieQ> nanotube, if you scrolled the screen looking for what I typed you 'll know what I was asking about
<vish> could someone please tell me how to mute my internal laptop speaker? ive muted it in sounds and in compiz as well.
<Sw3RvE> cd doesnt work
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, if what you are asking about is the path for your home folder youu should put /home/yourusername
<fr500> constantine_: should look the same as in anything
<Ryan_Chau> hi, I am having trouble connecting to the internet on my ubuntu computer i was wondering if anyone could help me?
<Dracie> sebsebseb, yup, latest adobe flash in repo
<kitche> vish: just blacklist the module that's what I usually do
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, 'cd' is the command you can type from a terminal to go to your home folder
<sebsebseb> Ryan_Chau: hardwired or wireless?
<vish> kitche how do i do that?
<nanotube> VieQ: i scrolled... but i gave up trying to find it. :)
<Sw3RvE> i need "the command to launch on click" for Cairo-Dock.
<Ryan_Chau> hardwired
<Sw3RvE> its a specific question...
<sebsebseb> Ryan_Chau: that's odd should just work then
<sebsebseb> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<constantine_> fr500: I was using windows media player and it was dvd quality, now in totem it looks VERY pixelated
<Ryan_Chau> is there any commands i should type?
<chaines> vish: are you talking about an actual speaker, or just system beep?
<Ryan_Chau> i got the wireless working fine on my laptop
<Smurfie> I mean that I'm trying to put media onto my computer from my phone
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, I just started reading the thread so I am not sure what you are trying to do
<Scunizi> constantine_: totem can be strange.. try mplayer or vlc
<Ryan_Chau> but on the pc i can' get the wire to work
<fr500> constantine_: same video file for real?
<VieQ> nanotube, " I just wanted to stick with LTS but the system seemed to like normal release "
<vish> system beep chaines
<kitche> vish: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add blacklist pcspkr to it
<Sw3RvE> im using Cairo-Dock
<Dracie> I like totem since it uses gstreamer
<sebsebseb> Ryan_Chau: make sure the  wire does not have a cut or anything in it, and that it's plugged in,  one little cut and it's damaged that's it
<constantine_> fr500: yes exactly I mounted my ntfs
<VieQ> aight guys thanks for the help sebsebseb , Scunizi
<fr500> constantine_: maybe some postprocessing filter on wmp
<imaginativeone> how do I find my path to firefox?
<Sw3RvE> its a dock that looks like Mac's Dock. I need a command that will launch the application when i click it once.
<Ryan_Chau> the wire works
<Dracie> imaginativeone, whereis firefox
<nanotube> imaginativeone: "which firefox"
<Scunizi> Dracie: that's like saying I like Honda's 'cause they take regular gas
<Ryan_Chau> when i highlight network icon
<Sw3RvE> i got it to work for firefox, pidgin, and terminal so far...
<Dracie> oh oops
<Ryan_Chau> on the top i says manually config
<imaginativeone> thanks
<Ryan_Chau> but that's about it
<Ryan_Chau> it won't let me see
<Ryan_Chau> network information
<Dracie> Scunizi, lolz its just a nice universal framework
<FloodBot1> Ryan_Chau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ryan_Chau> that part is grayed out
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, what do you type from terminal?
<Smurfie> Any ideas chaines?
<Sw3RvE> to open terminal via the dock?
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, are you trying to do the same using a launch button on your panel?
<Sw3RvE> xfce4-terminal
<chaines> smurfie: try googling bitpim.
<Smurfie> Ok.. thank you
<Lounge> hello im looking for the Jaunty channel if there's one here
<PT-BR> you use GPC?
<Sw3RvE> i honestly dont know. i just know i need the command. lol
<twain> how can i get all graphic for ubuntu  like pclinuxos
<Sw3RvE> the RUN command.
<qcjn> in a ubuntu forum, someone says just to change in the repository "edgy for feisty" is that right ? and can i do that "feisty for hardy"
<sebsebseb> twain: which graphics?
<Scunizi> Dracie: when I use totem the movie's are always colored strangely.. mplayer renders correctly and so does vlc
<Sw3RvE> VLC is awesome
<twain> for photo and picture
<sebsebseb> VLC LOL
<Dracie> hmm I haven't noticed an issue
<sebsebseb> Banshee Intrepid Ibex version :D
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, the Dock you refer about is an application, right?
<sebsebseb> VLC is good though to
<Sw3RvE> yes
<Sw3RvE> its called Cario-Dock
<chaines> twain: do you just want a gnome theme that looks likes pclinuxos?
<twain> yes
<twain> is that gnome?  not KDE?
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, try to create a launch button and ask it to be run from terminal and see what you get
<Sw3RvE> im a noob...
<Sw3RvE> make an icon on the desktop to launch a program?
<Sw3RvE> btw im using Xubuntu
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, yes. that's what you want, right?
<Sw3RvE> yes
<Sw3RvE> but
<sebsebseb> Sw3RvE: Cario dock is meant to be good.  Xubuntu is a little odd in some ways unlike Ubuntu
<Smurfie> chaines... there isn't a thing to download for ubuntu
<chaines> twain: Sorry, you're right pclinuxos uses kde :)
<Sw3RvE> yea i know but i like xubuntu better
<Nathan1995> KDE4000 :)
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, then check to select the launch button as 'run from terminal' in the type combo box
<KDE4000> lol
<Sw3RvE> i still need to know the command to open the program either way to make a new icon on the desktop.
<Nathan1995> :p
<chaines> smurfie: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/bitpim/bitpim_1.0.6_i386.deb?download
<twain> ok chaines so   do you think pclinusox is better?
<sebsebseb> PCLinuxOS is a noobs distro as well :D
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, I see
<chaines> twain: it's all about what you're looking for.
<Sw3RvE> if i knew how to get programs on my desktop all i would have to do is right click and go to properties and id have what i need.
<sebsebseb> GOS  or something now that looks nice, but can make Ubuntu look like that anyway
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, go to a terminal window
<kinja-sheep> What's the correct way to use display:0 ?
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, and run: apropos dock
<chaines> smurfie: DEB files are for all debian based distro's, of which Ubuntu is one :)
<twain> ok but i cant install pclinisox it not work install i dont know why. so i instll ubuntu  it work.
<rAUNCH> can some1 help me i cant seem to run some applications :<
<Smurfie> Ohhh.. ok lol
<sebsebseb> rAUNCH: which applications?
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, check if you see any command you would say it's your app
<Smurfie> I wouldn't have a clue about this stuff.... I'm a major noob with Linux
<Sw3RvE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119967/
<rAUNCH> seb, a file called pbsetup.run
<spencercornyn> hi i need help installing the ubuntumatrix theme... any suggestion? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MatrixUbuntu?content=97423
<chaines> Smurfie: as was everyone at one point. And, compared to most the people here, so am I :)
<rAUNCH> tryed using "sudo sh file" in terminal and it didnt work
<Smurfie> Lol
<sebsebseb> rAUNCH: yeah runs are a pain
<sebsebseb> rAUNCH: stupid propritary linux programs like to be in that format
<maxime> how do I stick my alias permanently into the bash profile ?
<twain> does anyone know how solve with pclinuxos for install? from cd?
<chaines> twain: So, what makes you want to use PCLinuxOS, instead of Ubuntu?
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, then from your paste bin you should run command: cairo-dock
<Dracie> it gives me a security error
<michael_> anyone know what channel i'd go to for network/router info
<twain> beacuse pclinuxos has everything on program ready..  ubuntu dont.
<Smurfie> Well... now that I downloaded that thing.... where would it be? I have no idea...
<constantine_> ooooh VLC is much better
<Sw3RvE> why?
<constantine_> thanks
<Sw3RvE> i know how to run the dock
<sebsebseb> twain: weell then run pclinuxos?
<Sw3RvE> i need commands for programs to use them on the dock
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, on the launch button just add that command (no need to ask to be run from terminal)
<maxime> how do I stock* my alias permanently into the bash profile ?
<chris__> Does anyone know how to split a pipe, so input goes to two programs?
<chaines> sebsebseb: he's having install trouble :)
<chaines> twain: so, what's the problem that you're coming across during install?
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, mmm. Did you try: man cairo-dock already?
<Sw3RvE> what are you talking about...
<Sw3RvE> lol
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, run on terminal:  man cairo-dock
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, manual pages for the program
<michael_> anyone know what channel i'd go to for network/router info
<Sw3RvE> i can use the dock. i need launch commands for applications.
<Huufarted> Question about backup over network:  What's the best way to back up a specific directory (large number of files, 200GB worth) over a network?  What program and what protocol?  I'd assume FTP.
<Scunizi> michael_: you could ask here. or in ##linux
<twain> yes.. but i have problem to run livecd before install to harddrive. on pclinusos
<racecar-56> if anyone wants to help join #ubuntu-server
<Sw3RvE> the dock is NOT the problem.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, what do you want to run from the dock?
<fr500> michael ##networking maybe
<Sw3RvE> Home
<mjbraun> I have a kernel compilation question: I'm running Intrepid Ibex and have updated to the most recent kernel. Dmesg says it's Linux version 2.6.27-9.19-generic. What syntax do I use to patch my kernel source (2.6.27.9) to be identical to the version used to compile the stock kernel?
<michael_> scunizi, thanks
<Sw3RvE> the folder Home in Xubuntu
<Bsims> How by the Kindly Ones can I get a plain system bell to work as a notification on KDE 4.2 on intrepid, surely this isn't an amazingly difficult thing to attempt
<cedriczg> Sw3RvE, then I think I can't help you as I have never used that application. Try to find out from the manual pages
<usser> Huufarted, ftp, samba, nfs, ssh, i'd say samba is the simplest one if you have windows machine that you save your stuff to
<chaines> twain: but what problem? What happens when you try?
<cedriczg> bye!
<chaines> it's kinda hard to help with no details :)
<mjbraun> And by patch, I mean by using "ketchup" to automagically do all the patching
<chaines> mustard's better
<Sw3RvE> atom^x would you happen to know the RUN command to launch the Home folder?
<Huufarted> usser, it will be from a windows machine, but File and Print sharing have HORRID overhead and are 50% the speed of FTP.  I guess I'm looking more for a specific backup program that can do this
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, well Thunar is the file manager for xubuntu
<innnit> how do you get firefox to run java?
<Smurfie> Uhh... I have another question...
<qcjn> can i change in my repository "feisty to hardy" just erase feisty, and put hardy ?
<michael_>  my internet seems terrible slow...i think one of the users on the network is hogging the bandwidth...is there any way to check?
<twain> ok i put cd in then boot and click "run livecd" and say cant boot  i think need dieable on BIOS for ACDI something?
<chaines> smurfie: what's up?
<michael_>  i have admin access to the router
<sebsebseb> innnit: 32bit or 64bit?
<innnit> 32
<innnit> seb: 32
<Huufarted> usser, backup will be running on Ubuntu grabbing files from an XP machine with FTP capabilities
<Smurfie> Now that I've downloaded the bitpim... where would it be?
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, type thunar in a terminal to make sure it comes up
<sebsebseb> innnit: ok that's easy enough
<innnit> seb: I seem to install stuff, but nothing changes
<sebsebseb> innnit: your answer is found here http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Sw3RvE> atom^x it comes up
<michael_> anyone know a way to check which IP from a router is using the most bandwidth?
<usser> Huufarted, yea samba is slow. but its easy to use, you can mount the share as local filesystem and just copy files over as if they were on the local computer, im not sure if ubuntu can mount ftp shares
<innnit> seb*3: will check it out. TIA :)
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, that is the command you need for the dock
<Huufarted> usser, do you know of any applications that can handle incremental backups/
<Smurfie> Dang it...
<jose> alguien habla español?
<Huufarted> usser, similar to rsync I suppose, but over FTP?
<chaines> smurfie: Sorry, I have't been paying too much attention. Were you using firefox?
<innnit> seb: Am using 8.04 ... is that still OK
<sebsebseb> innnit: TIA what does that mean?
<Smurfie> Yea
<innnit> seb: Thanks in Advance
<Smurfie> S'ok... I'm not paying attention much either
<sebsebseb> innnit: yes same command for 8.04 and why are you not using 8.10
<innnit> Seb: Had sound problems
<innnit> seb: and I am a musician
<sebsebseb> innnit: ah ok, well not much difference anyway, and next one is out in April
<jose> somebody can talk in spanish, i need help
<chaines> Smurfie: I'm actually on a Windows machine right now, so <_<
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<elmalafacha_> alguien sabe como puedo poner transparente la parte que sale de las aplicaciones lugares y sistema del escritorio de ubuntu?
<innnit> seb: A shock I can tell you. I expected better
<Smurfie> That shouldn't make a difference, should it?
<innnit> seb: But am still happy with 04
<chaines> Smurfie: but, here's the way to do this: open terminal and type wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/bitpim/bitpim_1.0.6_i386.deb
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue
<usser> Huufarted, hm... there's a lot of backup programs, but frankly i never used any, most i need is nfs or samba share. mount it and then copy the files that are less than 2 days old with find
<sebsebseb> innnit: if you want more cutting edge well other distros
<Smurfie> I've already downloaded the bitpim... within the Applications.. I don't know where to find it
<imaginativeone> jose: que pasa?
<chaines> ah, I think you just need to type bitpim in the terminal then. :D
<Smurfie> Ahh ok
<azlon> my close, minimize and maximize buttons are on the left of my title bar... how can i move them to the right?
<sebsebseb> iNiku: have you got Ubuntu Studio?
<sebsebseb> innnit: have you got Ubuntu Studio?
<chaines> now, the question arises as to whether or not it will work with your phone.
<Smurfie> Yea really..
<chaines> if it doesn't then you're kinda screwed, as the odds of anything else doing so are very small, AFAIK.
<Smurfie> Haha
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, did that work for you?
<innnit> seb: no
<innnit> seb: I thought about it
<Smurfie> Uhmm... where's the terminal? lol
<sebsebseb> innnit: well can get it's apps in standard Ubuntu anyway
<innnit> seb: exactly
<innnit> seb: d/ling java runtime
<innnit> :D
<chaines> lol, applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<chaines> if I remember correctly. Don't use gnome :)
<Smurfie> Ahh ok.. can't help some of the blondeness here lol
<Sw3RvE> let me try putting thunar as the command
<Smurfie> :O Yay!
<chaines> what type of phone do you use anyway?
<Mac181> Seems the speakers/headphone fixes I find everywhere dont actually solve my problem.
<Sw3RvE> yes that worked. thank you atom^x :)
<Smurfie> Nokia
<brutus> How do I make a game setup detect that a CD is inserted when I mount an iso on a certain folder?
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, good!
<hlm> what ftp servers does synaptics offer?
<Scunizi> hlm: vsftpd is one of the more popular. proftpd is another.
<hlm> Scunizi, thanks
<Wicked> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<TiZ> Hi. I'm trying to extract from an archive, and I get the following error box. "An error occured while trying to extract the archive. (null)" What does this (null) bit mean, and how do I fix it?
<Sw3RvE> i have 5 icons working now :)
<Wicked> anyone know where i can find out more about the flood bots?
<Scunizi> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Smurfie> Apparently this program is lovin on LG
<Sw3RvE> atom^x would you happen to know how i could remove a folder or tab from the applications menu on xubuntu
<sebsebseb> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Scunizi> Wicked: did you catch that?  :)  ^--^
<hlm> Scunizi, do either one of these have a GUI?
<chaines> Wickid: It's a bot. that stops. floods. Like, noah style and stuff.
<Mac181> Sw3: can you right-click the app menu like you can in ubuntu?
<Wicked> Scunizi, yea. but i dont think those bots are the same.
<Sw3RvE> i wish i could right click and delete it that would make it so much easier
<Wicked> Scunizi, but thanks
<hlm> Scunizi, I looked at both of them and neither says anything about a GUI
<Scunizi> hlm: ftp servers don't have gui's... clients do.. if you're trying to connect to a ftp server then gftp is what you want
<Sw3RvE> no i cant right click it... i wouldnt have to ask if it was that easy :(
<Mac181> Maybe I need to update my alsa stuff?
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, ck the link i gave you the other night
<chaines> Smurfie: Did it work?
<Sw3RvE> which one
<hlm> Scunizi, no, I need something that will easily allow me to add users
<hlm> Scunizi, to the server*
<computer> how do i remove a user from terminal?
<Sw3RvE> i didnt think they had something that specific in there
<Smurfie> Uhh... there's nothin for Nokia..
<Smurfie> LG, Motorola, and Samsung.. lol
<chaines> what specific type of phone do you have?
<chaines> like, what's the name of the PHONe.
<Lounge> computer: deluser <user>
<Scunizi> hlm: there was one but I can't remember the name.. vsftpd has tons of info on the net on how to set it up.. it's also one of the more secure..
<chaines> not manufacturer.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, http://wiki.xfce.org/
<Smurfie> Nokia 6086
<hlm> Scunizi, okay, ill go with that one thank you very much!
<Smurfie> Ohh... I have no idea
<Lounge> question i have about greeter when it's broke and i can't login...
<Mac181> How lovely it'd be if my speakers turned off when my headphones were plugged in... :)
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, it should tell there. It will be related to the .desktop files
<Lounge> i tried reinstalling greeter, gdm, even ubuntu-desktop and still a broken greeter :/
<lostinlinux> so i need some help w/ ubuntu
<Smurfie> Other than it being Nokia... I have no idea lol
<sebsebseb> lostinlinux: help with what/
<sebsebseb> ?
<Lounge> im i missing another package that needs reinstalling?
<lostinlinux> i;m trying to install ubuntu over ubuntu. do i just put in the cd again?
<Scunizi> lostinlinux: yep
<lostinlinux> ok good
<Aleran> I just installed an internal hard drive to hold my media on. I was thinking about formating it with ext4. Does anyone know if this will work ok with ubuntu 8.10?
<Smurfie> Haha... Shortbus....
<Scunizi> lostinlinux: but why are you doing that?
<michael_> anyone know what channel i'd go to for network/router info
<azlon> my close, minimize and maximize buttons are on the left of my title bar... how can i move them to the right?
<lostinlinux> my friend put a password on our house computer and moved so now i cant access it.
<michael_> or a way to check which IP from a router is using the most bandwidth?
<Lounge> Aleran: ext4 if i read right should be shipped with the next build but atm ext4 is still in development
<mjbraun> lostinlinux: Would you rather just blow away the root password?
<chaines> Smurfie: Alright, I've got to go, and, I've never been the biggest phone person anyway, so I suggest going here: howardforums.com and posting your question in the correct forum. Make sure to mention your phone type, nokia 6086.
<Scunizi> lostinlinux: ah.. ok.. do you know if you have a separate /home partition?
<chaines> Sorry I couldn't be more help :(
<Smurfie> Ok. Thank you =)
<lostinlinux> no
<Smurfie> It's ok
<TiZ> Hi. I'm trying to extract from an archive, and I get the following error box. "An error occured while trying to extract the archive. (null)" What does this (null) bit mean, and how do I fix it?
<lostinlinux> i dont know a whole lot about this stuff
<Aleran> Lounge, but if they've already marked it for the next build then its gotta be stable right?
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, http://wiki.xfce.org/tips about halfway down the page
<sebsebseb> lostinlinux: put a Linux Live CD in and get round his password, assuming he didn't use encryption
<Mac181> *whistles*
<sebsebseb> lostinlinux: and if he did that, he  isn't really your friend
<lostinlinux> hah
<Scunizi> lostinlinux: you could also boot into the "rescue" portion of the menu on boot.  that puts you at root and you can add a user and password.. then log in as that user and delete the other one.
<lostinlinux> he prob did too
<Sw3RvE> ty
<sebsebseb> lostinlinux: the family computer is which OS?
<mjbraun> lostinlinux: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub might help
<Lounge> Aleran: not untill ext4 is officially decleared stable then it'll would be distribution worthy, i think
<sebsebseb> lostinlinux: probably not
<lostinlinux> i dont know, i just know he was using linux on the computer.. we were using it as a house server for music and video to share w/ eachother
<lostinlinux> now i just want to get access to it but using ubuntu
<chaines> TiZ: one more piece of advice before I kick it: Try using another archive manager than the default one. It seems to be... problematic. PeaZip has been recommended. Google it :)
<Jerusalem420> hello all. i just installed 8.1
<Lounge> so far in jaunty, i don't see a mkfs.ext4 anywhere
<chaines> peace out all.
<Jerusalem420> i like it a lot
<TiZ> chaines: Thank you for answering.
<Jerusalem420> nut i got some questions
<Scunizi> !ask | Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Jerusalem420: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jerusalem420> how can i adjust my screen resolution to something besides 640 x whatever
<sebsebseb> lostinlinux: probalby no encryption unless the computer is 64bit and was clever enough to use the alternate CD and then encrypt the hard disk
<Lounge> but anyhoo i need ssome input on how to mend a broken gdm/greeter crash
<Scunizi> !resolution | Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Jerusalem420: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Mac181> Bot: Dont bank on it. I've been sitting here for awhile. :)
<Jerusalem420> point well made scunizi
<Jerusalem420> MAc181, I've found this chat to be very helpful at times
<Jerusalem420> it depends on who is here. people do come here to help.
<lostinlinux> he was a pretty slick guy who would pull that kind of crap on me
<Jerusalem420> if you don't get an answer now, try in a few hours
<joshjtl> hi all, I'm a bit disappointed today, I installed ubuntu on my parents older machine (1.6ghz P4 with 512mb Ram) expecting it to run faster than xp... but alas it does not, it's quite slow to respond, and start/use of applications...
<sebsebseb> lostinlinux: well try the live cd.  and  recovery mode as that other guy said
<lostinlinux> but you said i can still just put in the installation cd and it will do it??? easier?
<lostinlinux> ok
<lokendra> hello god morning
<Mac181> Really? I've never found it useful. I either get ignored or chewed upon for saying something that isnt 100% on topic, even though its better than being ignored. Here, watch me get chewed out now.
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: ok  well  it should run alright on that
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: Xubuntu is more light waight, and there are other distros that run better on older hardware
<Lounge> joshjtl: you can go into system --> administration --> services and shutdown some stuff you don't need
<Lounge> do you need bluetooth?
<Scunizi> !ot | Mac181 just couldn't resist since you asked for it
<ubottu> Mac181 just couldn't resist since you asked for it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sw3RvE> grrr i cant find it
<lokendra> how to run phpmyadmin on ubuntu
<joshjtl> sebsebseb: it runs, but not faster than xp, I know xubuntu is lighter, but gnome should be lighter/faster than xp
<lokendra> please help me any body
<Mac181> Scun: LOL, much obliged. :)
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: sure, unless the RAM is failing I guess
<Jerusalem420> is it possible that the ctr that i'm using only has 640*480 600*800?
<joshjtl> Lounge: I have
<sebsebseb> lokendra: with what?
<Lounge> also in system --> preferences --> sessions , you can disable things there too
<Jerusalem420> sebsebseb maybe try an older version of ubuntu?
<joshjtl> sebsebseb: couldn't be, xp was fine just an hour ago
<Scunizi> lokendra: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<sebsebseb> Jerusalem420: not the best idea, since suppourt won't be  for much longer unless it's hardy heron
<Mac181> I should totally capitalize on the moment of someone paying attention to me. Do you know what's up with this whole "Speakers dont turn off when headphones are plugged in" thing? I've seen a few fixes online, but none actually work.
<lostinlinux> thanks for the help...greatly apreciated
<lokendra> i know that
<lokendra> but it is shoe
<joshjtl> using hardy over intrepid wouldn't help in this case would it?
<lokendra> this error
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: it might
<joshjtl> it would mean a less patched version of the kernel etc etc
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: not that much difference between hardy and intrepid anyway
<Scunizi> Mac181: sorry I avoid all that with a physical switch to move between the two..
<Lounge> do some people still get a crackly audio output out of one speaker/headphone?
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: no the kernel gets updated in hardy as well
<Mac181> Lounge: yeah, on high volume
<hlm> Scunizi, I get the following error when trying to start vsftpd (as root)  500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<joshjtl> sebsebseb: in that case the only real difference would be an older gnome right?
<Mac181> Scunizi: I have not a physical switch. :(
<Lounge> if that happens type sudo alsa force-relaod
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, either delete the .desktop file or add this line to it ->NoDisplay=true
<Lounge> fixes it
<Lounge> does for me
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: older gnome?  well I don't really notice a difference between the version in intrepid and the version in hardy
<kazagistar1> I am trying to get stepmania to work with a dance pad through a USB driver. Ubuntu supposedly has a working driver (xpad) and says that it has detected the dancepad. However, stepmania still fails to see it. Is there some driver config tool to see if my pad is working properly as a joystick?
<Lounge> alsa force-reload*
<Lounge> typoed
<Scunizi> hlm: start with sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start   .. or restart ... or stop..
<joshjtl> hmm sebsebseb do you think its worth a shot?
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: hardy  is still good, and suppourt longer than Ibex
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: yes it's worth a shot
<lokendra> i know that
<innnit> seb: Done! Java works
<Scunizi> hlm: I think the default user is ftp with a password of ftp.. you'll find the ftp /home on your machine now
<lokendra> but it is shoe
<joshjtl> okay I'll try it thanks sebsebseb Jerusalem420
<lokendra> this error
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<sebsebseb> innnit: yep  easy command?
<lokendra> hello every body
<innnit> seb: had to restart firefox twice though
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: ok good luck
<sebsebseb> innnit: sounds ok
<innnit> seb: Seems the firefox "install plugin" feature isn't up to the job
<sebsebseb> innnit: indeed it  does not work properly anymore
<lokendra> please help me any body
<sebsebseb> innnit: well it might depends
<Mac181> Maybe if I upgrade my ALSA?
<sebsebseb> lokendra: with what?
<Mac181> How do I pull that off?
<lokendra> how to run phpmyadmin on ubuntu
<Scunizi> !sound | Mac
<ubottu> Mac: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> Mac181: sounds issues?
<sebsebseb> lokendra: by installing it?
<Mac181> Seb: Yep. Headphone pops in, speakers stay on.
<lokendra> i know that
<lokendra> yes
<lokendra> this error
<sebsebseb> Mac181: look around the graphical sound settings,  and there are other  things that can be used instead of ALSA
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<Mac181> No seeming solution in graphical sound settings, and I have no reason to think ALSA wont work. I've seen a few proposed solutions to my problem, but they dont work when I try em.
<Mac181> And my ubuntuforum threads go unanswered.
<Diehardy> Are there any iPhone support rooms?
<sebsebseb> Diehardy: maybe
<sebsebseb> Diehardy: there is Mac though
<Diehardy> okay
<Diehardy> whats that one?
<Sw3RvE> i saw that atom^x but id have to locate it in the folder first wouldnt i?
<sebsebseb> Diehardy: #Mac  I think
<lokendra> i am ubuntu new user so plz hellp me
<Scunizi> Diehardy: maybe ##apple?  #iphone  or possibly #android_the_real_thing
<sebsebseb> lokendra: new user and doing MySQL hummmmmm?
<innnit> seb: hehe
<lokendra> i want to work with php and mysql
<chris8> Hey room!  Need help configuring drumkit sequencer called Hydrogen... any help?  room name?
<sebsebseb> lokendra: you can install a LAMP set up pretty easilly
<lokendra> php is running but mysql is not running till now
<sebsebseb> Linux Apache MySQL  PHP/Perl
<innnit> chris8: Is it installed?
<racecar-56> thats waht i want
<Mac181> So I'm just watching Will It Blend until someone finds a solution. :-P
<sebsebseb> racecar-56: what do you want?
<lokendra> i did
<chris8> innit: yeah, i actually just can't resize the window to accommodate my old monitor <blush> hahahah
<lokendra> but localhost//phpadmin
<sebsebseb> racecar-56: you didn't have to PM that you wanted lamp
<sebsebseb> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lokendra> is not run
<chris8> so some info is stuck offscreen
<lokendra> it is push the error
<Scunizi> lokendra: you have to install phpmyadmin first..
<racecar-56> ok well my server seems to not get online
<innnit> chris8: and the screen res is at max?
<lokendra> Not Found
<lokendra> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<chris8> innit:setting on monitor or within program?
<racecar-56> i told it's ip to be so and so and i ping'd it and it dosent come up with anything
<lokendra> i install phpmyadmin
<lokendra> on my pc
<Scunizi> lokendra: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Jahooty> is medibuntu down?
<lokendra> yes this command already work
<innnit> chris8: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<lokendra> but it is not running plz help me
<Scunizi> lokendra: http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<VieQ> sebastien, I forgot to ask you about something
<chris8> innit: thanks, didn't even think of that... hahaha
<innnit> chris8: cool :)
<innnit> chris8: you using Rosegarden?
<VieQ> when there is a power outage is n't the system supposed to do auto fsck?
<lokendra> same result click your link
<Mac181> Yeahhhh, throwing in the towel on the irc chatroom again methinks. :(
<SJrX> How can I, your friend, set it so that I can mount another partition in gnome automagically, what permissions do I need
<Jahooty> weird
<xonpathos> does anybody know of an easy(ish) way to get lib15 1.2.7 instead of 1.2.6?
<Scunizi> Mac181: this is an unusual crowd here tonight.. none of the regulars.. It's almost like I went through a time warp
<innnit> Mac181: you tried #php?
<Mac181> That's ironic, as I just watched the video of Time Warp where they have that blender on.
<Mac181> PHP?
<VieQ> Scunizi, would you know the answer to my question?
<innnit> Mac181: A difference group will have a difference skill-set
<SunnyDP> Lounge: suxxx :(
<Mac181> Isnt php an internet thing?
<Scunizi> VieQ: the one about fsck?  I think it does..
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, yes locate the proper file something.desktop
<innnit> Mac181: more server setup skills
<lokendra> please help me any body
<innnit> Mac: just an idea
<VieQ> ok, if so where can I find it's log? I ve been scrolling /var/log/messages for it but can not find
<lokendra> please help me any body
<Scunizi> VieQ: fsck's log?
<VieQ> where?
<VieQ> yes
<Scunizi> VieQ: did you check dmesg?
<VieQ> nope
<VieQ> one sec
<lokendra> please help me any body
<SunnyDP> Scunizi: what does "dmesg" stand for? device message?
<Cokemonkey11> lokendra what do you need?
<lokendra> how to run phpmyadmin on ubuntu
<egc> has anybody had their firefox back/forward buttons disappear and the bookmark toolbar?
<Scunizi> SunnyDP: you got me.. but when you boot or plug things in or do some things system specific it shows output.
<xonpathos> egc: f11?
<egc> SunnyDP: i think "diagnostic message"
<lokendra> please provide me step by step
<lokendra> help
<lokendra> for this
<Cokemonkey11> I would but I don't know how to help unfortunately, have you tried google?
<egc> xonpathos: nope, not the f11 thing
<xonpathos> :/
<SunnyDP> Scunizi: i wasnt trying t get you :D just asking, and i think diagnostics is better appropriated to it's task :D
<Cokemonkey11> Do you have phpmyadmin installed on your current system?
<VieQ> Scunizi, nope nothing there
<SunnyDP> egc: i think so as well
<lokendra> yes
<lokendra> but is push error
<atom^x> push error?
<Scunizi> VieQ: check /var/log/fsck
<VieQ> k sec
<egc> xonpathos:  i think this is it: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Bookmarks_history_and_toolbar_buttons_not_working_-_Firefox
<lokendra> please help me any body
<sleepy_cat> how to close the inset in terminal
<SunnyDP> lokendra: pm me i will assist you
<atom^x> lokendra, is apache running? php installed
<SunnyDP> sleepy_cat: inset?
<sleepy_cat> i cant see the previous cmd in the terminal if i do Up arror in the terminal i get garbage
<Sw3RvE> atom^x where is the .desktop file
<sleepy_cat> insert* sorry
<lokendra> it is install
<Meshezabeel> lokendra: what is a push error?
<VieQ> Scunizi, the both files (chechkfs, checkroot) seems to be fine
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<sleepy_cat> SunnyDP: i hope i made myself clear.. cause its hard to explain
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, /usr/share/applications
<SunnyDP> sleepy_cat:  sudo reset
<SunnyDP> :D
<lokendra> this error is show on the browser
<Scunizi> VieQ: no worries then
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<wildbat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119980/ anyone know how to fix this?
<Sw3RvE> and what if its not in there?
<VieQ> Scunizi, :) thanks
<histo> Anyone know of ajukebox solution? I'm thinking of building a touchscreen jukebox. I just need a frontend for it.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, then it should not be showing up in the menu
<histo> hopefully linux based.
<joshjtl> whats the oldest version of ubuntu still supported?
<histo> !release | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Sw3RvE> Applications / "Kooldock / Firefox" < "this is what i want to remove"
<lokendra> how to install lamp
<Sw3RvE> it is not in the place the FAQ is telling me to look
<lokendra> please help me any body
<joshjtl> histo: that didnt answer my question
<balrog__> in /etc/groups, if my userid is 1000, and my group line looks like "me:x:1000:user", do i need to make sure to keep myself explicitly in my own group, like this: "me:x:1000:me" or would "me:x:1000:" simply work?
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue
<Meshezabeel> lokendra: what is the error message?
<lokendra> please help me any body
<lokendra> please help me any body
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<Meshezabeel> lokendra: can you get a screenshot of it?
<kriyas> open filer is software or operating system
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, hmm that is a kde app
<lokendra> no
<histo> joshjtl: well it should they are supported for 18months and the link kprovided lists the releases
<Meshezabeel> lokendra: why not?
<Sw3RvE> yea i think so. probably why it worked very badly. thats why i uninstalled it.
<joshjtl> histo: yes and it also says that LTS releases are supported ... longer... but not how long
<Sw3RvE> Cairo-Dock works A LOT better.
<lokendra> can you see screen shot from here
<lokendra> ?
<lokendra> where
<Scunizi> histo: joshjtl LTS is supported 3 years for the desktop and 5 on the server
<Meshezabeel> lokendra: get a screenshot and put it at: http://imagebin.org/
<balrog__> im trying to remove the user "user" from my group "me" in /etc/groups, if my userid is 1000, and my group line looks like "me:x:1000:user", do i need to make sure to keep myself explicitly in my own group, like this: "me:x:1000:me" or would "me:x:1000:" simply work?  basically, my question is can i remove myself from my own group?
<Sw3RvE> are you talking to yourself lokendra
<aspoor> hello?
<BenB> hey. any idea where this comes from? mail: "/etc/cron.daily/man-db: /usr/bin/mandb: can't write to /var/cache/man/15343: No space left on device ...", but : df -h /var/cache/man/ ... Avail 1,7G
<joshjtl> thanks Scunizi
<Scunizi> np
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: I don't think I am
<Sw3RvE> ?
<Rozen> Hello.
<histo> Scunizi: I know
<histo> Scunizi: you provided the same answer i did with ubottu
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, try looking in /usr/share/applications/kde
<Sw3RvE> i was asking lokendra bc they asked a question then replied to it. lol
<Rozen> I have a bit of a problem
<Sw3RvE> atom^x they only have one application that starts with K and that is Klotski
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: no, I think they were just asking the same question in a different way.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, not a dir named kde there?
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: I think they have trouble with English
<Sw3RvE> its ok i was just asking i was picking on them.
<Sw3RvE> atom^x nope
<Sw3RvE> and i pressed Ctrl+h and checked for hidden files...
<Rozen> I'm compiling from source fluxbox, I don't have internet I downloaded from a friends comp. Anyways, when I type ./configure it does some checks then it gives me the error "C compiler cannot create executable, see config.log for more details"
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: ah, okay, no prob :)
<Sw3RvE> i was not picking** lol
<rww> Rozen: You need to install the build-essential package and its dependencies.
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: you checked both upper and lowercase?
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, hmm unsure then. locate kooldock maybe
<alessio> ciao a tutti c'è qualche italiano??
<Rozen> Where can I get that rww?
<Sw3RvE> yea... they only have one program that starts with a K
<rww> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Sw3RvE> am i in the wrong area or something lol
<rww> Rozen: the usual way to do it would be sudo apt-get install build-essential, though that probably won't work without internet.
<alessio> rww fuck off
<SunnyDP> :D
<SunnyDP> LOL
<Rozen> alessio..?
<Meshezabeel> what are you looking for Sw3RvE?
<Rozen> Anyways.
<lokendra> how to install lamp
<GhosTR> Hello
<Rozen> So what other way can I get them rww?
<Sw3RvE> im trying to remove an entry in my applications menu on Xubuntu
<lokendra> please help me any body
<lokendra> please help me any body
<Scunizi> t
<lokendra> please help me any body
<FloodBot1> lokendra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SunnyDP> lokendra:  did you even have a look on google before showing up here ?
<Sw3RvE> Applications / "Kooldock / Firefox" <~ i want to remove that
<Meshezabeel> lokendra: I will not help you anymore.
<rww> Rozen: No idea, I've never had to figure out how to download packages without Internet before. Perhaps someone else knows.
<GhosTR> Ìîãó ÿ ïî ðóññêè ñïðîñèòü êîãî íèòü?
<Scunizi> k
<SunnyDP> i can almost swear that's the way i did it the first time and it was a piece of cake:S
<Rozen> k thanks anyways
<Rozen> cya
<GhosTR> I'm from Otso sity =)
<Sw3RvE> hopefully my teacher can help me remove this. i cant believe its so hard to delete a menu entry.
<saadi559595> hello alll
<Meshezabeel> lokendra: you did not do what I asked you to do, and yet you keep asking for help.
<Jahooty> how do i get libdvdcss for an amd64 system?
<GhosTR> near beard
<SunnyDP> Meshezabeel: :-X
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, it has to have a .desktop as i understand it
<saadi559595> its my very first time,using this messenger and ubuntu as well
<saadi559595> have lots lots of problems
<saadi559595> who have enough time to help me
<Sw3RvE> and its located in File System?
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: you cannot right click on the menu and choose Edit->Menus ?
<Scunizi> !ask | saadi559595
<ubottu> saadi559595: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: I am not familiar with Xubuntu, so I don't know.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, look in /username/.config/xfce????
<lokendra> how to install lamp
<atom^x> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mjbraun> lokendra: When you open up a browser on your ubuntu box and go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin what happens?
<Sw3RvE> i can do that mesh but its not on there for me to edit. so its kinda pointless to even have the edit menu when you can only edit stupid things that you dont want to edit. lol
<saadi559595> ok now first one is where is the taskmanager kind of thing in ubuntu
<ny_bosco> hello :)
<Sw3RvE> atom^x  i dont see one called username?
<atom^x> thats YOUR username...
<Sw3RvE> oh lol
<Scunizi> saadi559595: right mouse click the top bar and choose "add".. then pick .. system monitor.. that's it.. the other way is in terminal with top
<Sw3RvE> which one... xfce4 pr xfce4-session
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, look in all of them
<lokendra> how to install lamp
<Iowahc> !lamp lokendra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp lokendra
<Iowahc> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<atom^x> !lamp > lokendra
<ubottu> lokendra, please see my private message
<computer> !lamp
<computer> !lamp > computer
<ubottu> computer, please see my private message
<Sw3RvE> nope
<Sw3RvE> i dont see anything
<mjbraun> lokendra: When you open up a browser on your ubuntu box and go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin what happens?
<vedus_> veuds
<computer> ubottu, cool name
<Sw3RvE> wait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool name
<Sw3RvE> i think i found it
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, did try locate or whereis kooldock?
<lokendra> this error is show on the browser
<Sw3RvE> kooldockrc?
<mjbraun> lokendra: What error
<otg> 安安
<lokendra> Not Found
<lokendra> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<lokendra> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<otg> 安安安安安安安
<Sw3RvE> if i delete that file will it hurt anything? i dont have kooldock installed anymore.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, that is the config file for it
<Sw3RvE> username/ .kde / share / config / kooldockrc
<mjbraun> lokendra: have you done "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<SunnyDP> otg: ? need help ?
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, you can delete
<Sw3RvE> alright brb gona reboot.
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, still need to find kooldock.desktop
<lokendra> yes this command already work
<lokendra> but phpmyadmin not runing
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with overclocking?
<saadi559595> thanx Scunizi
<mjbraun> lokendra: So it says "phpmyadmin is already the newest version"?
<Meshezabeel> billybigrigger: does it have anything to do with daylight savings time?
<lokendra> yes
<billybigrigger> im running a stress test and cpu1 stays at %100 constant, cpu2 is anywhere from %97 - %100, should they both be maxed at 100 or did i go to far causing the 1 core to start failing? im only maybe 5 - 10 mins into the test
<saadi559595> give me some multimedia player download link so i can play windows media file
<saadi559595> like mp3,mpg,wma,wmv,etc
<mjbraun> lokendra: open a terminal and cd to /var/www
<Meshezabeel> billybigrigger: this is a dual core cpu you are talking about?
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: vlc
<lokendra> yes
<billybigrigger> Meshezabeel, yes
<saadi559595> is it freeware,where can i download it
<billybigrigger> Meshezabeel, temps are cool
<billybigrigger> Core0 Temp:  +22.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core0 Temp:  +29.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core1 Temp:  +25.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core1 Temp:  +29.0°C
<FloodBot1> billybigrigger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sw3RvE> its STILL there!
<billybigrigger> sorry
<Meshezabeel> billybigrigger: how the heck can they have two different temperatures at the same time?
<billybigrigger> Meshezabeel, dunno, thats what lm-sensors is spitting out
<mjbraun> lokendra:  Create a new file called test.php. In that file add the single line that reads <?php phpinfo();?>
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: does this help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731469
<billybigrigger> M/B Temp:    +44.0°C
<billybigrigger> CPU Temp:    +22.0°C
<Shay26> Hello , I have on my computer Ubuntu intrepid 8.10 , and last night i installed Windows Vista on other partition (sucks ha ? :) ) now the computer load just windows vista how i can repair fix the grub / boot system ?
<mjbraun> lokendra: Then, in your browser, go to http://localhost/test.php and let me know what happens
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, still need to find kooldock.desktop
<Sw3RvE> where would that be located?
<saadi559595> how to install vlc player
<lokendra> php runing
<Mac181> nww: call me crazy, but dont you need the internet to downloa anything?
<lokendra> but phpmyadmin not runing
<Mac181> Oops, that was way back.
<mjbraun> lokendra: Just checking
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, going to have to search for it...
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: go to System->Administration->Synaptic , look for VLC, install it.
<michael_> anyone know how i can monitor bandwidth of IP's on my router?
<billybigrigger> Meshezabeel, not bad for overclocking an x2 5000 from 2.6 to 3.0ghz on stock cooling :P i love this antec case :P stock 120mm and a stock 140mm fan's and stock amd HSF
<Mac181> Saadi: Perhaps easier, applications -> add/remove applications
<mjbraun> lokendra: Go to /etc/apache2/conf.d. Is the file phpmyadmin.conf there?
<michael_> or know which channel i should go to for more info on routers/networks
<stevej678> i want to upgrade sun virtual box in ubuntu from ver 2.0.6 to 2.1.4, i tried and said need to uninstall. 1. how do i do this, 2 will i loose my virtial machine files for xp i made?
<Sw3RvE> where are .desktop files usually located?
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, it may have put it in a strange place. I am unfamiliar with kde apps
<Sw3RvE> i found it
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, /usr/share/applications
<Meshezabeel> billybigrigger: yeah :) I know nothing about how a dual core processor works though. It could be theoretically possible to have them both at 100% but maybe improbable.
<Sw3RvE> its made just like the way it is on the menu
<kphayes> quit
<Meshezabeel> billybigrigger: you could always ask on #hardware , they might know better.
<Sw3RvE> its called kooldock and has firefox inside
<michael_> anyone know how i can monitor bandwidth of IP's on my router?
<michael_> or know which channel i should go to for more info on routers/networks
<lokendra> yes
<Sw3RvE> going reboot brb
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, great ... delete it or move it
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: firefox.desktop?
<lokendra> but not runing
<saadi559595> how to change the workgroup of my system
<atom^x> Sw3RvE, hang on
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: did you find VLC?
<unknown_> .
<Leo_Dragonheart> Hello everyone...
<saadi559595> yeah i find some info in website to change repository to universal
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: you need to edit both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<saadi559595> i did now its downloading essential files i guess
<help> help /nick
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: you might also need to install win32codecs for wma and a couple of other windows specific formats to work.
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: you know how to use terminal?
<quibbler> stevej678: you can uninstall using synaptic....no you will not loss your virtual drives
<michael_> anyone know how i can monitor bandwidth of IP's on my router?
<michael_> or know which channel i should go to for more info on routers/networks
<mjbraun> lokendra: create a symlink: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<saadi559595> am receiving this error
<saadi559595> vlc:
<saadi559595>  Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<saadi559595>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<saadi559595>  Depends: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable
<Sw3RvE> woo its gone :)
<FloodBot1> saadi559595: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sw3RvE> the wicked witch is dead!
<Meshezabeel> michael, maybe #networking ?
<Meshezabeel> Sw3RvE: which old witch?
<mjbraun> lokendra: It's a ghetto test, but we'll see if it helps. Then go to localhost/phpmyadmin
<saadi559595> ok sory
<Sw3RvE> kooldock / firefox lol
<saadi559595> no i dont know how to use terminal
<saadi559595> used it earlier for ping although
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: when you checked off vlc, it should have said "we need to install other additional packages", did you say "yes"?
<saadi559595> yes mesh
<junor> is there something wrong with finnish ubuntu repos? I can't do apt-get update??
<kinja-sheep_> hey guys, is there any good and usable software to download for ubuntu
<kinja-sheep_> im new to ubuntu
<mjbraun> Hrmph. Why do I bother? Grumble grumble...
<bigsmoke> kinja-sheep,  nope none
<saadi559595> ok now its asking mark additional reaquire changes...options are mark and cancel
<saadi559595> now wat to do
<salty> what's the best ftp server to install... vsftpd is becoming a pain
<junor> apt-get update hangs to "0% [Waiting for headers]"
<kinja-sheep_> hm. all i can think of is some semi entertaining games.
<bigsmoke> kinja-sheep, ck out synaptic
<kinja-sheep_> kk
<quibbler> kinja-sheep: this is a support channel ..do you have a problem?? if not and you wish to just chat join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Meshezabeel> saadi559595: not sure, I am going to check on the error
<MrGoodkat_> smb any idea why i have files in my home folder which i cant delete even as root? they are listed as -rwxrwxrwx 1 0 root 36 2009-02-19 14:46 .note.gnu.build-id
<MrGoodkat_> but sudo -f gets: rm: cannot remove `MID/sys/module/video/notes/.note.gnu.build-id': Operation not permitted
<salty> proftpd or WU-FTP... any suggestions?
<rabidweezle> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<salty> and with webmin
<sebsebseb> kinja-sheep_:  yes loads of good software for Ubuntu
<kinja-sheep_> really? like what?
<sebsebseb> kinja-sheep:  browsers, multimeda players, IRC clients,  Office Suites, games, etc
<Dracie> anyone here got banshee working with pidgin music tracker?
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds.
<kinja-sheep> Everybody:  The person using my nickname_ is new to Ubuntu. ;)
<sebsebseb> why is there two kinja sheep?
<kinja-sheep_> is there any software to sync the computer to my 360 and share media?
<sebsebseb> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<kinja-sheep> Two laptops.  My buddy is using one of them. ;o
<mjbraun> kinja-sheep_: Try MythTV
<Sw3RvE> sheep you can probably stream it somehow
<Sw3RvE> idk about syncing it
<rabidweezle> kinja-sheep, check www.xbox-scene.com
<Daft_Punk> kinja-sheep_, google "xbox 360 ubuntu"
<kinja-sheep_> well, i kind meant to shre it not sync
<rabidweezle> if it's out there, it's there
<kinja-sheep_> **share
<rabidweezle> xbox-scene has all there is to know about that kinda stuff
<rabidweezle> also check xbins
<kinja-sheep> kinja-sheep_: Just buy a external hard drive to put your songs on it.  Plug it to your X360.  Organized, eh?
<Huufarted> Question:  Anybody know how to backup a windows directory to an Ubuntu machine over the network preferably just syncing the 2 directories?
<kinja-sheep_> waste of money kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep_> when you can share it for free
<sebsebseb> kinja-sheep:  that's weird talking to  your friend in channel,  I assume your both in the same place?
<arooni_____> help!  when trying to upgrade from hardy 32 bit to ibex 32 bit... i see; Not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible.... what should i do now?
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: run the upgrade command again
<kinja-sheep> sebsebseb: Yup. I'm occupied with Halo3 right now and my buddy is learning the wonders about linux.
<mjbraun> kinja-sheep_: I use MythTV to stream video to my PS3. I'm sure you could do the same thing with the 360
<kinja-sheep_> kk. ill check it out. brb
<arooni_____> sebastien, what command is that?  i'm uisng the Software Sources applet
<rabidweezle> 360 needs specific software, or windows media center edition
<arooni_____> sebastien, or whateever is that red arrow
<rabidweezle> since it's MS crap
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: http://www.ubuntuguide.org may have some instructions about upgrading, plus it's on the official site some where
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mjbraun> rabidweezle: Xbox 360 doesn't do the whole UPNP thing?
<rabidweezle> not for streaming videos
<sebsebseb> radioman{LT}: inded Xbox 360 ewww
<Gnea> mjbraun, rabidweezle: sure it does
<rabidweezle> if you got media center edition xp it's easy
<sebsebseb> radioman{LT}:  MS gamers and their WIndows or Xbox 360 though LOL
<Lindar> Hello hello there. Regard me as a complete idiot for the purposes of this question. Will Ubuntu support a Netgear WG111T without me having to do anything?
<punzada>         yes it does
<arooni_____> sebastien, so what command were u saying to run again
<punzada> x360 handles upnp fine
<sebsebseb> radioman{LT}: Nintendo   Playstation,  anything, but MS  :)
<punzada> ushare works 100%
<Sw3RvE> PS3 pwns :)
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: look at the upgrade  page
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<Gnea> yeah, the 360 will stream video from ubuntu easily and without issue
<mjbraun> rabidweezle: According to http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/UPnP , " At least as of trunk 17776M, this is streaming perfectly to XBOX 360 via UPnP. "
<rabidweezle> ahh
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<rabidweezle> ok
<Sw3RvE> <--- YellowDog Linux User
<rabidweezle> I stand corrected
<tim__> sup
<rabidweezle> ^_^
<sebsebseb> Sw3RvE: indeed PS3 can run Linux :d
<Gnea> :D
<ferret_> o.o
<sebsebseb> Sw3RvE: in fact doesn't it come  with a Linux as part of it?
<Sw3RvE> no
<tim__> anyone running xubuntu
<arooni_____> sebastien, doesnt say on that page
<rabidweezle> hey, someone wanna help me on this samba sharing to an xp laptop? I got the workgroup setup, now it's complaining about permissions on the windows side
<sebsebseb> tim__: I have installed
<Gnea> !xubuntu | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Sw3RvE> i have ydl 6.1 installed on mine tho
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rabidweezle> yeah
<rabidweezle> read that
<tim__> i cant run ubuntu cuz im on a lappy it cant handle it
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: install smb   share the folder on windows
<rabidweezle> I got it on the right workgroup now
<tim__> so i need xubuntu
<rabidweezle> other way around, I'm sharing to a windows xp, not from
<Gnea> tim__: #xubuntu
<sebsebseb> tim__: how much RAM?
<rabidweezle> I can get the windows share easy
<Sw3RvE> if Xubuntu could use the Vram swap that yellowdog 6.1 has i would put xubuntu on my ps3
<tim__> i wanna say like 200 something its really bad
<rabidweezle> I can see the share on the network under network neighborhood, but it tells me something about permissions
<tim__> i cant remember
<rabidweezle> network places rather
<sebsebseb> tim__: Ubuntu can run with  256MB RAM.  128MB  and you got to put a swap partition on the hard disk, before the later Ubuntu Live CD's will even load up properly
<Gnea> rabidweezle: yeah, check those URLs that ubottu just pointed out, lots of good reading there and it can help you - #samba too
<Sw3RvE> id use Xubuntu. it operates much better than ubuntu
<sebsebseb> tim__: you might want to try stuff such as Puppy Linux :)   and  maybe Damn Small Linux even
<tim__> i tried dsl but i couldn't find a live cd
<sebsebseb> Sw3RvE: Xubuntu is alright, but  Gnome :)
<Sw3RvE> i have DSL but i cant get the internet to work on it for anything!
<tim__> my xubuntu works great i just cant really play games
<Sw3RvE> i have dsl burned on a mini cd
<arooni_____> help!  when trying to upgrade from hardy 32 bit to ibex 32 bit... i see; Not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible.... what should i do now?  if i try to proceed; i get this error:  http://pastie.org/393759
<tim__> does anyone know why the game starcraft is running really slow on linux but worked fine on xp with the same computer
<Gnea> tim__: sorry to hear that, but #xubuntu is really the place to talk about it
<tim__> i could not fing it
<tim__> find*
<arooni_____> tim__, you can run starcraft on linux
<arooni_____> wowzres
<Gnea> tim__: type this in irc:  /join #xubuntu
<tim__> yes i run it through wine but it is really slow
<tim__> irc: /join #xubuntu
<racecar-56> gtg
<Gnea> tim__: no no, the / is a command, don't type anything before the /
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: ok that is a weird error
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds.
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: never seen that before
<racecar-56> meet my at #ubuntu-server
<racecar-56> *me
<Sw3RvE> how do i add a channel to the Xchat serverlist
<arooni_____> sebsebseb, oh noes;  looks like i'm hosed
<Sw3RvE> or make it open automatically when i join #ubuntu
<Silenx> Sw3RvE, a channel on autojoin?
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: probably easier now, and better, to just backup your data and  do a clean install of Ibex?
<arooni_____> sebastien, oh noes;  i was hoping not to have to do that
<Sw3RvE> like when i click Xchat to run the program i then choose a server...
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: ok
<arooni_____> sebsebseb, anyway to salvage what i haev?
<Silenx> Sw3RvE, ok listen me, in your dialog of ubuntu server you see #ubuntu in "on join channel" ?
<Sw3RvE> i want it to be on that list
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: edit sources list make sure it's all ibex, run upgrade, and things should be o
<Silenx> Sw3RvE, dialog of ubuntu server chat list on xchat
<Sw3RvE> well i cant see it right now bc im on it
<Silenx> ok try :)
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: good idea to make a seperate home partition when you re install,  also good idea to MD5checksum the Ibex ISO
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Auszen> What is the best way to remove all flash plugins?
<Sw3RvE> well when i open it what do i do to add a new one to that original list of servers
<sebsebseb> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Silenx> Sw3RvE, you mean the popup windows that appear on connect
<Sw3RvE> yes
<Sw3RvE> well no
<Silenx> if you press ctrl + s you see server list
<Sw3RvE> before i connect
<Sw3RvE> yes on this menu
<Silenx> on favorite channel if you want to join on connect more than one channe write #channel1,#channel2,#channel3
<Sw3RvE> i need the info tho to make it work
<arooni_____> sebastien, i already have a separate /home/ partition
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: that's fine then
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: have your data in that
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: install ibex, but keep your home partition
<arooni_____> sebastien, so what do i do?  wipe othre partitoins?
<arooni_____> and blow up existing /etc/ on e?
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: yes get rid of everything, but home
<arooni_____> mkay
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: oh and you could keep swap.  how big is your swap if you got one?
<arooni_____> yes i have swap
<arooni_____> its 4G i think
<arooni_____> i have 3G of ram
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: that's to big
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: that's bigger than it should be
<Sw3RvE> i added Xubuntu in the networks spot. then i have to edit it to put info in... what do i replace this (newserver/6667) with?
<arooni_____> how big should it be?
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: 1GB is good so 1024MB
<arooni_____> sebsebseb, really?  i thought it was important for swap size = memory size
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: sort swap out,  keep home
<rabidweezle> if there's any samba folks out there, send me a pm
<arooni_____> sebsebseb, also;  is there a way of storing what packages i have installed?
<arooni_____> to save off a list
<Silenx> Sw3RvE, you have to write the irc server address in the form irc.servername.net/6667
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: no if someone has 512MB ram then tehy should double to 1GB.  and with 4GB RAM you probably don't really need a  SWAP, but have one anyway as 1GB
<sebsebseb> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<arooni_____> sebastien, i only have 3G of ram
<Silenx> only , lol :)
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: I only have 1GB RAM  and  I would do 1GB as SWAP
<arooni_____> ;p
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: 1GB is a good size for SWAP
<arooni_____> ok how do i keep track of what packages i have installed
<idefine> is there any way to determine what kernel you have other than the uname command?
<arooni_____> i dont want to have to manually figure it out
<Sw3RvE> i have 1.8GB and 705 MB swap
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: just install stuff again it's not hard
<Sw3RvE> i have only used like 2% of swap so far. lol
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: and the hidden .folders in home
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: will be your user data for your current programs
<arooni_____> dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt save the .txt file to a safe place then once reinstalled dpkg --set-selections < selections.txt followed by dselect update and apt-get dselect-upgrade show give you back your installed packages.
<arooni_____> from goog;  seems like it should work
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: that seems interesting, whats the link?
<arooni_____> sebsebseb, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-save-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-install-these-packages-later-393191/
<sebsebseb> arooni_____: ok thanks,  I should go bye
<TML> What is, or how can I discover, the "termcap keyboard capability name" for Alt+F1?
<Sw3RvE> would anyone happen to know the RUN command for Xchat?
<sw3rve_> lol nvm it is xchat
<illumin8> is there a way to hold off usb_disable_devic in booting?
<illumin8> untill initialization is complete
<lowlycoder> i'm developing a window manager; but i don't wnat to constantly restart X. is there a way i can open upp another x session, inside my current X, to test out my window manager?
<kriyas> what is the  difference between ubuntu and fedora
<kohlrak> lowlycoder: might be possible
<cahaya-05> cahaya-05
<kohlrak> however, it's not a good idea
<cahaya-05> ariel
<kohlrak> have you considered a script to start and close x?
<kohlrak> that way you only hit a "switch" command?
<illumin8> kriyas, check this webpage usb_disable_devic
<illumin8> erm
<khik0n> why
<illumin8> kriyas, this one http://polishlinux.org/choose/comparison/
<khik0n> hi
<khik0n> help me please
<arooni_____> what speed should i burn ubuntu to a cdrw?
<kohlrak> arooni____: as fast as you can without it making an error, which is usually maximum speed.
<kriyas> how to work c programs in ubuntu, what softwares needed
<TML> arooni_____: Whatever speed your burner can safely burn.
<kohlrak> kriyas: build essentials =p
<cahaya-05> r3
<cahaya-05> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<kriyas> kohlrak: what ?
<kohlrak> kriyas: that's the package name... then you'll want to type in "man gcc" to figure out how to use it
<TML> Why do left-alt <Fn> and right-alt <Fn> go to the same VT on ubuntu?
<nETspideR> HI
<nETspideR> SOMEONE ON
<kriyas> k
<kohlrak> TML: Virtual terminal? Try alt+f#
<nETspideR> can someone tell me how i can setup a DNS server
<kohlrak> nETspideR: Have you checked synaptic for "DNS Server" yet?
<nETspideR> i use this thred http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<TML> kohlrak: LeftAlt+f# takes you to VT 0+# (that is, 1-12). On every distro but Ubuntu, RightAlt+f# takes you VT 12+# (13-24).
<kriyas> i got it
<TML> kohlrak: It's incredibly cumbersome to get to VT19 by going to VT1 and then using Alt+LeftArrow to go through 24, 23, 22, 21, and 20
<nETspideR> when i try to restart sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart says is failed
<kohlrak> TML: That's not good
<Mal3ko> tryng to login root password and got this
<Mal3ko> Permission denied (publickey,password)
<Mal3ko> whats that mean?
<Mal3ko> publickey?
<TML> Mal3ko: You tried to SSH in, and it told you the allowed authentication mechanisms
<kohlrak> Mal3ko: Probably means bad password, which is really funny since root is a passwordless (and i think nameless) account
<wrinkliez> hey guys, can someone tell me what the benefits of using a music player daemon instead of normal music players?
<Mal3ko> the root acc has password
<Weeltin> How do i see what things my ubuntu is starting op, when the system is booting?? (need to figure out if snmptrapd is running)
<TML> root is "passwordless"?
<kohlrak> TML: I really don't know what to say though, as i've only ever used UBUNTU. I've also noticed that the highest i've used was the 8th terminal.
<Mal3ko> it has password
<kohlrak> TML: should be.
<TML> kohlrak: And some people respond "Oh, use screen instead". Which I'm willing to do, if only I can figure out how to ask screen to map LeftAlt-F1 to "select 1"
<egc> Weeltin: ps -ef | grep snmptrapd
<egc> Weeltin: or edit menu.lst to not have splash screen
<TML> kohlrak: Well, it's "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash" on all of *my* boxes
<kohlrak> TML: Is there a way to switch screens using type commands in the terminal?
<TML> kohlrak: I'm not sure what you mean by "using type commands"
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds.
<SmileDay> Hello Aloha Saluton... um... others...
<Weeltin> egc, thanks.. will try that.. btw, running server so i dont have a splash screen
<kohlrak> TML: Not sure if there's a way to type something like "screen -n 1 -vt 5" or something like that
<NFischer> wrinkliez, what?
<mikewu> kohlrak: use sudo chvt 1 to change to tty 1 and so on
<Favorit> good morning
<TML> kohlrak: I wasn't looking for a command to do it, I was looking for a way to fix the keyboard mappings.
<wrinkliez> NFischer:  well, i've been looking at music players (it seems i am the only one dissatisfied with amarok) and I found frontends for mpd.  and i am just curious as why someone would actually use mpd instead of just having a regular audio player
<b3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, hey ;)
<kohlrak> TML: well, now that we have commands, perhaps there's a place to map them
<TML> kohlrak: Thanks, but if I could figure out how to map Alt-F1 to something, I already knew the commands. :)
<TML> Specifically, map "LeftAlt+F1" to one thing and "RightAlt+F1" to another (different) thing
<NFischer> wrinkliez, mpd is mostly for server use
<NFischer> wrinkliez, without x
<kohlrak> TML: Not sure how to do this, but since Ubuntu is also a linux distro, there MUST be a way to do it XD
<Ivru> Hi all
<NFischer> wrinkliez, btw, im dissatisfied with anorak as well.. i use Exaile
<wrinkliez> NFischer: ah, that makes more sense.
<Favorit> VLC media player is all one ever needs :)
<TML> kohlrak: True. I'm just trying to figure out what they 'broke'. :)
<TML> Or 'fixed', if you prefer, so I can 'unfix' it.
<wrinkliez> NFischer: ive been trying to get a different mp3  player for kde, but if i dont like amarok or juk, apparently im screwed XD
<quibbler> Favorit: +1 ;-)
<Ivru> I'm trying to export authentication logs to a syslog-ng server. Using the local syslog conf auth.*     @syslo-ng.server.ip doesn't transmit su/sudo/sg,... messages to syslog-ng server. But using logger -p auth.info "glop" works fine. Any idea ?
<wrinkliez> NFischer: unless i get a gnome app
<kohlrak> TML: I'll go with "broke" ;) so if you figure it out, let me know because i wouldn't mind figuring out new ways of mapping keys
<freegoo> hey guys if i run this command. "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2" would this securly delete that data on that partition????
<idefine> ubuntu did an update (which included some modules for the linux kernel) during boot I was not able to get past the splash screen, so I removed quiet and splash from the menu in grub, by pressing escape and editing the appropriate line, I get the message Driver sr nees updating - please use bus_type methods, then I keep getting messages about rr2310_00 (which is my raid controller)
<Weeltin> is the snmptrapd running when it sais "root     23083 23082  0 08:44 ? 00:00:00 sh -c su root -c ps\ \-ef\ \|\ grep\ snmptrapd 2>&1 ;root 23084 23083  0 08:44 ? 00:00:00 su root -c ps -ef | grep snmptrapd ; root 23085 23084  0 08:44 ? 00:00:00 bash -c ps -ef | grep snmptrapd ; root 23087 23085  0 08:44 ? 00:00:00 grep snmptrapd" after using the command "ps -ef | grep snmptrapd"
<freegoo> sorry i meanmdd if=/dev/random
<idefine> and never complete the boot
<freegoo> so basicly "dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda2"
<mikewu> kohlrak: you might want to try actkbd to map keystrokes
<TML> freegoo: Well, it would be better than nothing.
<freegoo> tml: what would you recomend?
<Favorit> idefine: hmm, that's strange. do you recall which modules were updated exactly?
<TML> freegoo: A really strong magnet
<kohlrak> mikewu: cool thanks XD
<kohlrak> TML: mikewu got it there
<freegoo> tml: i could use bootnNuke on the whole disk
 * Favorit blushed after the word "stroke".
<TML> mikewu: 'actkbd'?
<chu_> hey - anyone using an asus laptop?
<freegoo> tml: wouldnt that distroy the disk, i still want to use it
<mikewu> TML: its a daemon that runs in the background and monitors keyboard events
<Favorit> chu_: most likely, what's the prob :)
<mikewu> you can map pretty much anything to anything you want
<idefine> Favorit: not sure, I just did the recommended restart.
<Favorit> idefine: running intrepid?
<idefine> Favorit: I am sure that my raid controller's drivers need to be rebuilt
<freegoo> tml: 35 passess on dev/random should stop standard data recovery programs
<TML> mikewu: apt-cache search actkbd, which actkbd, man -k actkbd - all come up blank
<idefine> Favorit: no, 8.04.2
<TML> freegoo: Perhaps.
<chu_> Just a problem with the battery - it's not "detected", it runs on battery but I get no readings from it (I only know it recharges because the recharge light at the front is light up), I've been looking for help for a while, just wondering if the problem was related to asus laptops in general, or my model (asus pro50gl)
<TML> freegoo: It's hard to get much safer than actually re-aligning the platter :)
<Hemebond> Anyone able to help me with a screen resolution problem? Seems every time a game tries to run in full-screen mode it chooses 800x600 which doesn't display correctly; it shows the top 3rd at the bottom, the middle 3rd at the top, and the bottom 3rd is invisible.
<Favorit> idefine: oh, i see. well, try booting previous kernel or so and see why the driver isn't loaded?
<sassi> need help with i this i have installed wow i have done the opengl thingi in regedit and in config.wtf and even in launch options it starts fine i can login and everything but when i enter a world with a char i get this stripes with all cinds of colours everywere anyone know how to get rid of them ?
<idefine> Favorit: well the kernel did not change, it is still 26-23-server
<freegoo> tml: do you knolw of any software out there, that can recovery data after a few write overs
<Ivru> No idea for my syslog-ng problem ?
<Favorit> chu_: let me have a look.
<mikewu> TML: http://users.softlab.ntua.gr/~thkala/projects/actkbd/
<Hemebond> I see a similar problem during startup; the splash screen (Ubuntu logo and progress bar) is skewed line-by-line into an unrecognisable mess.
<chu_> Thanks Favorit
<Favorit> idefine: and let me guess, you're booting from that raid array as well?
<idefine> Favorit: indeed.
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds.
<TML> freegoo: Software, no. But I've heard of data recovery projects that got data off after something like 20 random overwrites
<TML> mikewu: Thanks, I'll give that a poke.
<TML> Daft_Punk: Maybe you could manually edit the icons to give them an alpha channel?
<idefine> Favorit: the system starts booting, but it get's stuck. I get to a splash screen, I disabled it however to see where it gets stuck ....it says Driver sr needs to be updated for a while and then continues to spit out messages about drives on the raid array.
<Favorit> chu_: looks like ACPI support is b0rked for that type of laptop, let me see if there are any more details on what to do with it
<Favorit> idefine: and then hangs?
<idefine> Favorit: messages keep coming, but yes, it hangs there.
<TML> mikewu: It seems that actkbd doesn't happen at a low-enough level to trap Alt-F1
<idefine> Favorit: I can reboot if i do a ctr+alt+delete early, but after a while I have to had shutdown
<Favorit> idefine: try booting off livecd, roll back the driver update?
<idefine> Favorit: how would I roll back?
<Favorit> idefine: well, that module came with some package, right? try forcing it to install previous version
<idefine> Favorit: well I didn't update any drivers, ubuntu did an update and got some new things one of which was a kernel module update i believe.
<chu_> Favorit: I have heard there may be a fix with 9.04 (although I'm hesitant to try the alpha; 8.10 is so good at the moment) - though if possible I would like to somehow contribute, and this seems to be the most obvious, do you know where I would go if I was interested in adding acpi support.. where would I go? Heh, fairly large question I guess
<Favorit> idefine: indeed, then just re-install previous version of that module
<Favorit> chu_: yeah, so I've read as well, but I wouldn't recommend going 9.04 just yet :)
<ljungk> hi, someone here who's good at Makefiles? I'm trying to compile a program which uses a library in /usr/local/lib, but the whole '-L/path/to/lib' thing doesn't work. I get runtime complains about not finding the shared object file.
<kohlrak> TML: does this happen right when using the linux kernel with nothing else present?
<mikewu> TML: somes guys over at arch linux got it working in the ttys
<mikewu> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=333993
<tyler_d> I want to start remote desktop sharing from an ssh session?
<Favorit> ljungk: paste Makefile and compile errors to pastebin, give me link :)
<ljungk> yep
<TML> mikewu: silly me - that's what I get for reading the docs. The commands they give in the source don't function. Thanks. :)
<chu_> I have done some research, and I was thinking, as I get nothing from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0 (it literally tells me the 'device' does not exist), perhaps there's a clash between apm and acpi? Though I have no idea how to deal with this.
<idefine> Favorit: I do not know what module was installed, anyway to determine what was last done by the package manager?
<Favorit> chu_: that would be very weird if apm clashed acpi :)
<Favorit> idefine: hmm, most likely, let me just try and recall where it keeps the history for you
<chu_> Well, that's reassuring to some degree, now I guess I search elsewhere :p
<Favorit> chu_: although it's an easy test, disable APM in bios
<Favorit> chu_: speaking of bios, is ACPI enabled in bios? :P (dumb question, but still)
<ljungk> ok. here's the Makefile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120011/ (it is the corona lib which gives me errors). compiling is not the issue, but when i run the program, i get: 'error while loading shared libraries'
<balrog__> is there a good way to list the id3 data of files in a directory?
<try2free> CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED=n same with CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=n ? ini ubuntu?
<chu_> To be honest, I'm not sure, I will have a look, but I don't really know what I'm looking for, so it's kind of overwhelming at times.
<ljungk> if i move the libraries to /usr/lib it works fine. i just wan't to know how to specify a custom path for them
<Favorit> ljungk: ah, hehe, that has nothing to do with compiling I'm afraid
<Favorit> ljungk: does your /etc/ld.so.conf contain /usr/local/lib ?
<chu_> Favorit, I will go check now, I will hopefully return :p
<ljungk> *checks...*
<Favorit> chu_: hehe, good luck
<Favorit> idefine: /var/log/dpkg.log should give you an idea
 * Favorit is dumb and sleepy
<idefine> Favorit: cool, will take a look, thanks.
<crdlb> try2free: the former doesn't seem to exist in intrepid's 2.6.27, and the latter is set to 'y'
<Favorit> wth, snowing again. what's that with dutch winter these days. where's my sun and warmth!
<Hacking> hai
<mikewu> balrog__: Try eyed3 or easytag
<Hacking> welcom to thailand /hacking
<balrog__> mikewu: is there a command line utility to do it?
<try2free> crdlb: but in shorewall documentation we must set CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED=n to make balance 'Multi ISP' run. how?
<mikewu> balrog__: i know eyed3 is command line, not sure about easytag
<crdlb> try2free: I think that option has been removed from the kernel entirely
<balrog__> mikewu: oh, i suppose i could have checked that.  thanks.
<crdlb> try2free: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ljungk> Favorit: /etc/ld.so.conf includes the files in ld.so.conf.d. there i find libc.conf containing '/usr/local/lib'
<DJNomad> hello all
<try2free> crdlb: 8.04
<Favorit> ljungk: hmm, and if you run 'ldd <your binary here>' does it successfully resolve all lib locations?
<try2free> crdlb: so i can't set multi isp with ubuntu 8.04?
<DJNomad> sorry dunno try ima newbie
<crdlb> try2free: the option is gone because the code was removed from the kernel
<DJNomad> oh sorry didnt know yall was talkin
<DJNomad> thought it waws ghost town lol
<ljungk> Favorit: nope, i get: 'libcorona-1.0.2.so => not found'
<Hacking> 192.168.1.4
<DJNomad> anyone familiar with amorok?
<DJNomad> I am new to things and amorok ..all the text in the menus and songlist etc is invisable
<Favorit> ljungk: then ldconfig doesn't look into /usr/local/lib
<DJNomad> like the font gets faded into the background somehow regardless of what theme i have
<crdlb> try2free: in other words, you should be fine because the broken code is not even available now
<brez-> hello, is it possible to open a folder with a terminal command, eg: if I wanted to open "pictures" with out clicking on it
<ljungk> Favorit: yes
<mikewu> brez-: do you mean open in nautilus? then just nautilus ./pictures
<ljungk> Favorit: and how can I change this behavior?
<Favorit> ljungk: let's see...
<brez-> nice
<Favorit> ljungk: does "ldconfig -p | grep corona" see your lib/
<poet> is it possible to package something like an online book for offline reading?
<mikewu> poet: what kind of format is it online?
<poet> mikewu: html
<chu_> Favorit - I found nothing in the BIOS that even mentioned ACPI or APM :p
<Favorit> chu_: eh? :) no acpi configuration can well be, but no APM??
<ljungk> Favorit: nope, so there is no record of where to look? that's not so good...
<mikewu> poet: multiple pages or just one?
<chu_> Well, not that I could find, perhaps I'm not looking in the right place though... The laptop itself is only like a month old (only has 8.10 installed), so I would *hope* the bios is updated etc.
<poet> mikewu: I believe only multiple pages
<Favorit> ljungk: ok, and if you re-run ldconfig -v (as root or with sudo) and check if it finds your lib or even looks at libs in /usr/local/lib?
<poet> mikewu: although I imagine I could write a script to parse it into a single html page
<Favorit> ljungk: and then another stupid question but nevertheless, the libs are just in /usr/local/lib, not it a subdir, right?
<ljungk> Favorit: yep, I did that and now it's all fine. thank you for your help
<Favorit> ljungk: aha. nice. you're welcome
<Favorit> and now I've earned coffee and cigarette!
 * Favorit afk
<ljungk> Favorit: is this always the case when compiling your own libraries? doesn't it automatically update itself?
<mikewu> poet: try curl to download all the urls and redirect them to files
<Favorit> ljungk: nope.
<Favorit> ljungk: you either need to libtool them, or run ldconfig to update caches
<mikewu> poet: then search for html2txt and just run them on the html files
<ljungk> Favorit: ok
<poet> mikewu: what kind of form would the end package take and how could I make it conveniently accessable to users?
<Favorit> ljungk: once your lib filename is cached you will no longer need to update anything, it just goes about the location, not the ymbols
<mikewu> and if you want just one file cat *txt final_result
<mikewu> poet: well you could leave it in the html if you wanted, or convert it to plain ascii text
<Favorit> but but. now i really need my smoke ;)
<ljungk> Favorit: yeah. well. good news is that THAT error is gone. bad news is now I get a seg fault. but that's probably more my own fault. :)
<mikewu> poet: accessable to users on the same machine or serve it over the web?
<poet> mikewu: on their machine.  Would the package just download a bunch of html pages into /usr/share/doc or something similar?
<mikewu> curl would download into the working directory, but you could just move them somewhere and change the permissions so anything could view them
<mikewu> s/anything/anyone
<poet> ok
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds.
<try2free> crdlb: thanks
<try2free> how to upgrade from shorewall 4.0.6 to 4.2.6? in hardy?
<shams1> i install and enable APC. but i need a web based statistic pages for APC. i see same page in another server. can you tell me how can i have one of that pages?
<ikonia> try2free: is there a package in the repos ?
<try2free> ikonia: i am new in ubuntu, not know. how to check that?
<ikonia> try2free: if you have shorewall currently installed, update manager will notify you when / if there is an upgrade packcage available for you
<Kartagis> try2free, apt-cache search shore
<try2free> ikonia: but there is not any. i check in shorewall website latest is 4.2.6
<try2free> Kartagis: tq
<ikonia> try2free: shorewalls' latest is not always ubuntus latest - and with good reason
<Favorit> ljungk: gdb is your friend for segfaults :)
<ikonia> try2free: why do you want 4.2.6 ?
<root> 123456
<try2free> because i am using multi isp, if i down one isp the other can't connect, i want automatic switch between isp. i must set manual in tcrules.
<arooni-mobile> i just installed ibex as a fresh install (but kept my /home/ from hardy).  installer asked me to create a user to log in with; so i did;  problem is; all my files are under /home/chasetoys (which still exists) but theres no entry in /etc/passwd;  so should i create a new user named chasetoys?
<kraut> moin
<arooni-mobile> also what would have happened if i would have used chasetoys when i walked through the install wizard?  would it have overwritten all my files?
<ikonia> try2free: what is wrong with your current shorewall ?
<try2free> ikonia: not automatically switch between isp.
<try2free> ikonia: i have two isp
<ikonia> try2free: and you know the current version does ?
<ikonia> try2free: yes, you've said you have two isp's
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey on GNOME if youve installed a custom login screen but it doesnt have a window for you username and password, do you just type them and press enter the same way as if it were there?
<try2free> ikonia: yes, i follow the instruction in magazine
<ikonia> try2free: and those instructions don't work with your current version
<try2free> yes, i think so
<ikonia> try2free: there is no current update package available for Ubuntu 8.04
<Rainium_Isotope_> try was that answer for me?
<try2free> ikonia: tq, i try check again maybe i have mistake in follow instruction.
<idefine> Favorit: hey, ok, I have dropped into an initramfs prompt (ash shell) any ideas wath ta could mean? I got Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/some-long-uuid does ntot exist. Dropping to a shell
<Rainium_Isotope_> anyone that can answer a question about the GNOME login screen?
<idefine> Favorit: ah, smoking, ok....I will get a pb and j in that case.
<ikonia> Rainium_Isotope_: just ask
<Rainium_Isotope_> if a custom login screen does not have a window to enter your username or password, do you just enter them as if it were there?
<Favorit> idefine: hmm
<ikonia> Rainium_Isotope_: you contact the person who made the custom login screen
<Rainium_Isotope_> okay, thanks. i just didnt want to try it without checking first
<Rainium_Isotope_> ill ask them
<paul68> hi is there a specific css channel here?
<ikonia> paul68: #css
<idefine> Favorit: any ideas? I would assume that it's a problem that the /boot partition is on the raid array....and since rocketraid 2300 is not entirely hardware raid it needs to load the rest of the drivers? However I did not face this problem before.
<Favorit> idefine: that would mean that either disk uuid's have changed or that driver isn't loaded
<ikonia> paul68: check freenodes website rather than asking here
<paul68> ikonia:  thanks
<ikonia> idefine: rocket raid is "fakeraid" and has terrible linux support
<idefine> ikonia: i know, it's terrible. what do you recommend?
<ikonia> idefine: not using it - or using software raid
<idefine> ikonia: I am open to purchasing another raid card, what would you recommend pci-express.
<ikonia> idefine: either a very expensive fully linux supported hardware raid card from 3ware (for example) or just use software raid with your current card
<b4chip> hi there, I really have no experience with linux dist but I;m learning PHP and i wana generate some graph using pChart lib. Into that library sources are some samples and a buildAll.cmd file. How can I run the buildAll.cmd file into a linux env?
<ikonia> b4chip: .cmd files are normally Batch files based for the windows operating system
<Nastya> Hi all
<Nastya> How I can convert djvu file to pdf format?
<mikewu> b4chip: the batch file just seems to call php on each of the samples
<mikewu> you can do the same thing on linux with just php -q filename
<Iowahc> Nastya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216531
<idefine> ikonia: can you recommend a good 3ware card that fully supports linux?
<Iowahc> Nastya: see the third post
<ikonia> idefine: look on the 3ware site
<idefine> ikonia: ok, so $800, well damn
<ikonia> idefine: I did say expensive
<ikonia> idefine: that is the price of hardware raid
<idefine> ikonia: can you give me brief detail of what the performance differences would be between a software raid and a hardware raid?
<Lamerion> need help with this... offtopic. how do i sftp to a particular server port? the --help doesnt provide that for me
<ikonia> idefine: errro that's massivly subjectivev.
<ikonia> idefine: what are you using this machine for ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<SachinTandulka> 19ca14e7ea6328a42e0eb13d585e4c22
<BrettLee> 2a38a4a9316c49e5a833517c45d31070
<NathanBracken> c51ce410c124a10e0db5e4b97fc2af39
<ShaneWarne> fbd7939d674997cdb4692d34de8633c4
<DavidWarner> da8ce53cf0240070ce6c69c48cd588ee
<MichaelHussey> d82c8d1619ad8176d665453cfb2e55f0
<NathanBracken> 2838023a778dfaecdc212708f721b788
<NathanBracken> 4e732ced3463d06de0ca9a15b6153677
<NathanBracken> 72b32a1f754ba1c09b3695e0cb6cde7f
<MichaelHussey> 8e296a067a37563370ded05f5a3bf3ec
<MichaelHussey> 1c383cd30b7c298ab50293adfecb7b18
<MichaelHussey> 6ea9ab1baa0efb9e19094440c317e21b
<ShaneWarne> c7e1249ffc03eb9ded908c236bd1996d
<ShaneWarne> 1f0e3dad99908345f7439f8ffabdffc4
<ShaneWarne> a3f390d88e4c41f2747bfa2f1b5f87db
<BrettLee> a1d0c6e83f027327d8461063f4ac58a6
<BrettLee> d1fe173d08e959397adf34b1d77e88d7
<BrettLee> 072b030ba126b2f4b2374f342be9ed44
<SachinTandulka> d67d8ab4f4c10bf22aa353e27879133c
<SachinTandulka> 68d30a9594728bc39aa24be94b319d21
<SachinTandulka> ad61ab143223efbc24c7d2583be69251
<FloodBot1> NathanBracken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> interesting
<genii> ActionParsnip: Indeed.
<ActionParsnip> If i'm running say KDE and I install fluxbox, When I use KDE apps in fluxbox, am I using more ram than using only KDE with QT libs and whatnot?
<idefine> ikonia: it's a server that is going to be running some critical applications and data loss is not acceptable, we were doing remote backups, but the server is sometimes installed in locations where a remote backup is not possible.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: your using fluxbox - but your still loading the kde/qt libs to run that app
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: err well the QT libs should be loaded in the memory, it depends whether the KDE services use more ram then the fluxbox one's
<mikewu> Lamerion: try sftp -oPort=port_number
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: so technically its more ram then?
<Lamerion> affirmative
<idefine> ikonia: neither are external drives/etc.
<ikonia> idefine: then you should be able to spend $800
<ikonia> idefine: software raid would also be very acceptable - as long as you read up on how to manage it
<b4chip> mikewu: when i type php on the command line, i get the following message: "command not found" this means I;m not allowed to run php from CLI?
<mikewu> b4chip: it means that php isn't installed
<Myrtti> b4chip: it means you don't have php-cli installed
<ikonia> b4chip: you need to install the php command line application
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i'm just curious as the main use of my system is samba, amarok and ktorrent due to web based controls (habit) but I like fluxbox for low ram use, if it turns out I'm using more ram using fluxbox then I need to dro pit like its hot
<Myrtti> !info php5-cli
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.1 (intrepid), package size 2429 kB, installed size 5328 kB
<ActionParsnip> ewwww s/w raid is nasty
<idefine> ikonia: I agree that the $800 is worth spending, but I would rather do a software raid if I'm not loosing much on performance and it works just about the same.
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: well try it out, but my guess would be that fluxbox+kde apps use less ram then kde+kde apps.
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: thats what I was after :)
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: thats my estimate though, test it out
<gldtn> hello... may someone help me with MPD? it was working fine after I installed it.. but after restarting the cpu and trying to run mpd I get this --> http://pastebin.com/d3bda118d
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: well i kinda am but my ram values jump pretty wildly as the system is accessed by a few systems
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: well if its a server then and you're worried about ram usage then I wouldn't even be starting X/
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: sudo chown the ~/.mpd folder to the right user
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i just want max resources. I'm considering torentflux, amarok xul remote works nicecly with my G1 phone :)
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: okay
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: well my bet would still lie with fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i'm gonna stick another 1Gb in to max the board out but i was just curious
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: thats what I figured, thanks :)
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, I did sudo chown -R gldtn ~/.mpd but still get the same
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone have any info on the actual difference between desktop and server installs except the lack of an X server by default??
<gldtn> even when I just do sudo chown gldtn ~/.mpd
<mikewu> try writing the ~ as /home/gldtn
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: try: sudo chmod 755 ~/.mpd
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: what is the output of: file ~/.mpd/mpd.db
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, /home/gldtn/.mpd/mpd.db: UTF-8 Unicode English text
<genii> When the system boots the init.d mpd script is running as root. So ~/.mpd   is /root/.mpd     and not the place it currently is when you're running the init.d script as regular user
<genii> (which in the paste is how it's being called)
<ActionParsnip> genii: surely root will have access by default, as it is root
<gldtn> mikewu, I thought of that.. but this config was working fine before I restarted the computer
<shams1> i have a dedicated server and i want to monitoring all of that. from apache and mysql to system resources like ram and cpu usage. whats is your suggested application for doing this easily?
<genii> ActionParsnip: Sure. But the regular username won't benefir since the .mpd file he wants is in unreadable to him /root
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: could try sudo chmod -R 775 ~/.mpd
<ActionParsnip> genii: oic
<idefine> ikonia: what do you think about this card: http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/products/Controllers/Hardware/sata/performance/SAS-5805/
<ActionParsnip> genii: wont it be accessible though as he is restarting the services via sudo?
<ikonia> idefine: you need to check if it's supported
<genii> ActionParsnip: From his paste: gldtn@gldtn-laptop:~$ /etc/init.d/mpd start                 <-- no sudo there
<ActionParsnip> idefine: 1.2GHz Dual Core RAID on Chip (ROC)    thats nearly as fast as my fastest system cpu :)
<ActionParsnip> genii: hmm
<ActionParsnip> idefine: i'd check the HCL to see which will work without hassle
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: does it work ok with: sudo /etc/init.d/mpd restart
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, no, not even with sudo
<ActionParsnip> idefine: thats an awesome card
<gldtn> is it possible to be a bug on this.. anyone here encountered this problem before with MPD?
<mikewu> gldtn: try sudo pkill -9 mpd && mpd
<gldtn> Im running ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> yeah if its running its gonna lock the db file
<gldtn> mikewu, should I try running it again?
<mikewu> try connecting with whatever client you use
<mikewu> and try playing something
<gldtn> mikewu, I cant connect
<mikewu> what's the error?
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: if you run netstat -a does mpd feature in the list?
<gldtn> sonata doesn't give me an error
<ZeZu> firefox uses the same rendering engine in windows and linux ?
<ZeZu> images like pixelated in ubuntu, is there a way to smooth them ?
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: i'd imagine so
<ZeZu> look*
<ziroday> ZeZu: look pixelated? Can you take a screenshot
<hay_ig2000> hi all, in the default keyring, should i enter everytime the password to access the wireless network?
<savvas> ZeZu: you mean they look pixelated when you zoom in?
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: press ctrl + minus key
<hay_ig2000> is there a way to remember password?
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: also try: View > Zoom > Zoom text only
<hay_ig2000> seahorse
<histo> hay_ig2000: that is a bug if you search forums you will find a fix
<hay_ig2000> ok
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: what version of firefox?
<ZeZu> I've tried these things, and i do want my images to zoom as well (or else things look very odd, and i have to use zoom or they are tiny)
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/37453
<ZeZu> yes i've read that already
<ZeZu> and they look grainy / a bit pixelated
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, did not see anything related to mpd with; netstat -a |more
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: which firefox are you running?
<ZeZu> they are much smoother running firefox 3.x  let me check exact version
<ZeZu> (under windows : much smoother, same version i think)
<savvas> ZeZu: can you show us the image you are trying to see? link?
<ZeZu> indeed 3.06
<ZeZu> savvas: any image
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: good its the stable release
<mikewu> gldtn: try netstat -nlp | grep mpd
<ZeZu> ie:  google logo
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: ok try: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox $
<gldtn> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<gldtn>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<ActionParsnip> bah, replace $ with &
<ZeZu> its not a huge deal,  actually the dpi settings sticking is prob a lot more important
<gldtn> sorry for the paste
<ZeZu> ok one sec
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: this will rename your firefox profile just to test
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, thats what I got
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: we can rename it back
<ZeZu> i see what it does ;p
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: i assume nothing in here
<mikewu> gldtn: try again with sudo
<savvas> hay_ig2000: make a weird password phrase, e.g. "a dead cow with lots of pink sugar please" - your brain can remember things that sound more weird
<ZeZu> ActionParsnip: doesn't help
<gldtn> mikewu, nothing is returned
<mikewu> gldtn: how about sudo ps -ef | grep mpd
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: ok, delete the newly created profile folder and rename back so you have your original profile folder
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: so we know its not profile related
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<ActionParsnip> oooh new wine updates :)
<gldtn> mikewu, root     14381 20472  0 04:17 pts/2    00:00:00 nano /etc/mpd.conf - gldtn    19454 20472  0 04:31 pts/2    00:00:00 grep mpd
<gldtn>  - root     25958 20472  0 03:23 pts/2    00:00:00 nano /etc/mpd.conf
<rjelari> hi al
<savvas> ZeZu: so wait, you're zooming in manually (ctrl + mouse scroll up/down) on images in firefox? there's no software that will smoothen tiny images, it's normal to appear pixelated since you zoom into them
<isha> hi all
<mikewu> well mpd wasn't even running
<mrpinky> is there a way to delete every file in a directory using ftp? i tried mdelete * but it is prompting me for every file :( i found a gui client that can delete them all, but it has to get the listing first, and the server restricts the listing to 2000 files at a time
<mikewu> just run mpd
<mikewu> see if you can connect
<isha> how can i build upnp server in my ubuntu box?
<Favorit> idefine: sorry, work took me over :)
<Favorit> idefine: where were we at again... did you manage to fix it yet?
<gldtn> mikewu, I keep on getting Segmentation fault
<shruggar> using the NetworkManager applet, I've edited "Auto eth0" to use a static IP address. This works fine, but whenever I reboot, a new "Auto eth0" is added and connected by default. How can I make it use only the one I have set up? /etc/network/interfaces does not contain any entry for "eth0"
<mikewu> gldtn: try mpd --no-daemon --verbose
<hbekel> mrpinky: don't know about ftp, but ncftp has a -f (force) option for that
<savvas> mrpinky: try lftp and mrm
<Favorit> idefine: aha, looking at your last message. yeah, it can be the case, basically having boot partition on anything that requires drivers is a dangerous idea if you wanna "go with the flow" of updates.
<Favorit> idefine: possible options now to recover would be to generate an initrd with the right drivers for your kernel and boot up from some alternative media (usb stick or whatnot), and then see if you can do the same for your system drive
<gldtn> mikewu, http://pastebin.com/m28b9d085
<ZeZu> savvas: there are plenty of filters that will do a good job at upscaling images first of all, and it manages to look good in the same browser in other places (windows, macos, ubuntu installs i've ran before)
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: if you edit the interfaces line it will supercede anything network manager does
<idefine> Favorit: I will just reinstall the system (just installed it).
<idefine> put /boot on another drive (not on raid)
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: if you are using a desktop pc which will always take dhcp you can remove network manager and just use the interfaces file
<ZeZu> savvas: also i dont know the size of these images exactly how small they are ... some of them may not even be small i'll take a look at a large image and see
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: is firfox ok now?
<mrpinky> savvas: lftp with mrm works thanks :)
<mikewu> gldtn: try deleting the database and recreating it
<ikonia> idefine: just stop using rocket raid
<ikonia> idefine: use the rocket raid card as a jbod - so you don't need any "drivers"
<shruggar> ActionParsnip: but there /is/ no interfaces line, is my point :)  and I don't ever want to use DHCP. Can I just tell networkmanager to only use the connection I've defined?
<Favorit> idefine: ah, well, while at it, move /boot somewhere out of raid if you have such an option
<ikonia> idefine: then use software raid with the jbod
<ZeZu> ActionParsnip: no that didn't change anything either
<piet44> the following line doesnt work as a cronjob; not all files are copied in the tar. what am i doing wrong?: tar -C /var/www/dokuwiki -c -v -j -f /storage/dokuwiki/dokuwiki-backup-`/bin/date +%Y%m%d`.tar.bz2 conf data lib
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: you could completely uninstall (and purge) firefox and all its dependancies, then reinstall it
<ZeZu> i have
<brEz-> hello, in the terminal when it shows; name@hostname:~$, is there anyway to change that to eg; [name@hostname]:
<brEz-> ?
<idefine> ikonia: well my motherboard can support all my drives I should just not use the raid controller, plug into that and setup software raid, what do you think?
<ikonia> pejay: thats not a valid command
<ikonia> idefine: sounds sensible
<pejay> ikonia: ?
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install firefox
<ikonia> pejay: tar cjfg fil.tar /var/www/dokuwiki
<sky_> which channel have wine ?
<ikonia> pejay: tar cjvf sorry
<pejay> ikonia: Ah, i don't think you meant me
<ikonia> sky_: #winehq
<savvas> ZeZu: so I trust that you will use those filters and create a firefox plugin that makes images better while zoomed in :)
<gldtn> mikewu, I deleted it.. tried running it again and I guess I had to set the audio output in my mpd.config file.. its working now... whats the best way to start mpd on startup?
<ikonia> pejay: well spotted, sorry
<sky_> ikonia: thank you i tought that wine-hq :D
<pejay> ikonia: np :)
<orly_owl> Would Ubuntu 8.04 work well on an IBM ThinkCentre S50 8184?
<Favorit> ActionParsnip: I bet you have an irc alias for that command and you just have to type the name of the package :P
<ikonia> piet44 tar cjvf file.tar /var/www/dokuwiki
<ikonia> orly_owl: check for the supported hardware
<ZeZu> savvas: if there was some need, maybe i would,  but i do not think there is need, it works properly in most places
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: i wish ;)
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: dont think pidgin is tat smart :D
<Favorit> ActionParsnip: I'd replace those ;s with &&s actually.
<Favorit> ActionParsnip: since most people who require that guidance can't figure out if it went allright or not, if it fails it can screw something up :)
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: well the previos command success isnt hugely impacting
<Favorit> ActionParsnip: depends on what failed :)
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: if firefox doesnt remove, autoremove wont do much
<arooni> i have a sound blaster live card;  i upgraded from hardy => intrepid;  but intrepid thinks its just one output when its 5.1
<arooni> how do i fix?
<Favorit> ActionParsnip: yeah, well, maybe not in this case, although I've learned from my own typoerrors or whatnot that having && is very nice against extra grey hair :)
<brEz-> hello, in the terminal when it shows; name@hostname:~$, is there anyway to change that to eg; [name@hostname]:
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: oh they are definately beneficial
<Favorit> brEz-: change your PS1 variable
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, mikewu ; thanks for the help btw!
<Favorit> !ps1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps1
<ActionParsnip> arooni: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<Favorit> is that bot teachable btw?
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, mikewu ; do you guys use conky?
<brEz-> lol
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: it is but i can't remember the thing to say
<mikewu> gldtn: the /etc/init.d/mpd would probably be the best way
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: used to
<ZeZu> so how about dpi setting?  it doesn't seem to stick ... or to save the zoom setting.. my resolution is set to 1080p which is native for the monitor, gnome dpi settings look good, firefox fails here too
<ActionParsnip> !suggest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suggest
<Favorit> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brEz-> Favorit: how would I do that ?
<ghindo> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04.2 on my laptop.  I've installed all of the proper codecs, but I can't seem to get any sort of audio going.  Can anybody help me?
<Favorit> brEz-: in your case: export PS1="[\u@\h]: "
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: use ubo ttu <thing> is <thing>      without the space in his name ;)
<Favorit> yup :)
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, is that Iḿ trying to run multiple config files and seems that everytime I try to run conky -c configfilename It runs conky with default installation config files instead
<arooni> mv: cannot move `/home/chasetoys/.xmms' to `/home/david/.xmms': Directory not empty
<arooni> how do i fix this
<arooni> i want to overwrite stuff
<brEz-> Favorit: thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: try specifying the absolute path to the file
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: can you add one for !suggest to tell folks that while you're at it please
<Favorit> !ps1 is http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<bazhang> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Cool_Nick> I just installe dubuntu and am trying to figure out how to configure dnsmasq...it is running and cant find it in init.d or a configuration file in its deafult directory.  What is running it and How do I configure it?
<savvas> Cool_Nick: for a list of files in a package: dpkg -L dnsmasq
<savvas> Cool_Nick: for a list of manual pages: man -k dnsmasq
<savvas> :)
<macMini2> anyone know how to install Prolink H9601 ADSL USB Modem in Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> dnsmasq ia AWESOME!
<DGRick> I lately installed some mailing stuff to get the PHP mail() function to work, now it tells me. You Have 1 Mail. How do I read it?
<Cool_Nick> It says its not installed...but it IS running with ps ax and it was selected durign the installation of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> macMini2: lsusb will give you a start. you can websearch for the identifying hex code for guides
<Cool_Nick> How do I remove something that supposedly isn't installed?
<DGRick> sudo apt-get remove dnsmasq
<DGRick> and see what happens
<savvas> DGRick: type mail
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: what do you want to remove?
<DGRick> thanks savvas
<creek23_> hi, why nautilus telling me that there's no space left (0 bytes) when I just removed more than a 100MB of files?
<Cool_Nick> dnsmasq
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: try df -h
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: sudo apt-get --purge remove dnsmasq
<nigel> guys so I don't annoy anyone I am a newb with a bug on Jaunty Alpha 4 wishing to discuss a bug on 2 seperate machines after latest update?
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: failing that, install it again then uninstall
<nigel> is this the right place.
<DGRick> you have new mail in /var/mail/rick
<savvas> nigel: /join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> nigel: jaunty is disscussed in #ubuntu+1
<DGRick> But the mail command just suggested some clients I guess
<ikonia> nigel: and if you a new user, running development versions is not a good idea
<nigel> well been using for a year...I know but wanted to contribute.
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, ok it seems to be calling the correct file.. the only thing is that it seems like configuration is wrong?? it works fine under the current one I have
<ActionParsnip> gldtn: then edit the file to make it right
<gldtn> ActionParsnip, Ill investigate under googling
<Cool_Nick> the apt-get remove with and without purge fail as it says its not installed...I guess teh ubuntu installation failed to anounce it.  Im isntallign it again, hopefully it wont load it up twice
<nigel> the error is on the loader it halts on a 6 cycle after setting advanced power management level to 0xfe (254)
<ikonia> Cool_Nick: how did you install it ?
<ikonia> nigel: you where just told "not here2
<triptec> could someone tell me why tasksel has "(must install )" beside Ubuntu Studio desktop???
<ikonia> nigel: this is not the right channel
<nigel> I then get a 6x display server error...it has as I said occurred on two machines with different configs.
<ikonia> nigel: stop
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: sudo dpkg --force-all -r dnsmasq
<DGRick> How do I read mail when it says "You have new mail in /var/mail/rick"
<ActionParsnip> DGRick: type mail in your terminal
<nigel> sorry ikonia...a look down typist...which would be the right channel please?
<DGRick> It suggested some programs
<ikonia> nigel: the one you have been told 2 times to use #ubuntu+1
<savvas> DGRick: "mail" command will give you a text mode to read your mail in console, which are in /var/mail/youruser - you can use numbers (1,2,3,4) and press enter to see the email. type "help" within mail to see the shortcuts and commands to be used with mail
<DGRick> ActionParsnip I've recently installed programs like sendmailer or sumthing
<nigel> thanks all outta here
<DGRick> Savvas: It just gives me some programs that contain the command mail...
<Cool_Nick> ikonia:it was installed during the installation (one of the options with lamp, etc...)
<Cool_Nick> ActionParsnip: Will try when current installion finishes
<ikonia> Cool_Nick: this is a server install ?
<cooper> a
<gfather> guys
<sky_> yes ?
<gfather> how can i add a printer connected to a windows pc  ?
<savvas> DGRick: sudo apt-get install bsd-mailx
<Cool_Nick> ikonia...ya
<ActionParsnip> DGRick: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/read-mail-from-varmailuser-with-thunderbird-481687/
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: the --force-all is a last ditch and it just goes in with the biggest hammer and beats it into submission. I strongly suggest not using it on a regular basis as it is in no way graceful
<DGRick> Thank you ActionParsnip and savvas
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: i'd recommend running: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update afterwards to make sure everything is nice
<JackWinter> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<JackWinter> I've checked out the above, was just wondering if there is a backport kernel repository, or if i could load jaunty kernels into intrepid someway ?
<ikonia> JackWinter: no you can't
<JackWinter> ikonia: why not ?
<ikonia> JackWinter: because they are packaged up with different configs
<Cool_Nick> ActionParsnip: --force-all not understood
<ikonia> JackWinter: plus they are also unstable builds at the moment
<Cool_Nick> ActionParsnip: wait, tried it with aptget trying with dpgk now
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: can you give us the pastebin of the output if you try to apt-get remove itplease
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: apt-get doesnt have a --force-all
<mrglinux> hi there is no input selection in souynd record
<JackWinter> ikonia: so my best bet is to get kernel source myself, configure and then build it ?  i just want to test a few things so don't care about the stability.  manage to build some newer kernels but ran into problems with my nvidia drivers while installing.  still don't know enough :)
<creek23_> ActionParsnip: after, df -h, what should i expect to happen?
<Cool_Nick> 1 sec, will log in from there
<creek23_> ActionParsnip: will it try to clean up?
<ikonia> JackWinter: do what you wish then
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: you will see your partition use in (-h)umanly readable form
<ikonia> JackWinter: be aware custom compiled kernels will not be supported ehre
<ikonia> here
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: try: sudo apt-get clean
<mrglinux> fuck all
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<big-bro> updated latest updates through update manager and now i cant play any flash videos
<ezerhoden> JackWinter: just keep a working kernel and have at it. building a kernel is a good learning experience
<JackWinter> ikonia: i am aware of that.  but i want to test newer kernels with -rt enabled for low latency audio...
<ActionParsnip> swearing with poor grammar is hilarious
<illumin8> :)
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<illumin8> !clean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean
<illumin8> !autoclean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean
<illumin8> hmm
<ActionParsnip> illumin8: man apt-get
<illumin8> whats the diffirence
<illumin8> ah thanks
<ActionParsnip> illumin8: i think autoclean automaticaly does it every time
<ActionParsnip> illumin8: i dont like that myself, less control
<illumin8> That explains it :)
<Favorit> humdidum
<Frogzoo> I'm on 8.04 atm and pretty happy with it, any good reasons to update to 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Frogzoo: if you are happy with hardy, stay with it. Don't fix it if it aint broke
<jva> what's the app called that handles wireless connections?
<Frogzoo> ActionParsnip: but new features is new features...
<jva> in gnome\
<mikewu> jva: nm-applet
<histo> Frogzoo: if it aint broke don't fix it.
<piet44> the following line doesnt work as a cronjob; not all files are copied in the tar. what am i doing wrong?: tar -C /var/www/dokuwiki -c -v -j -f /storage/dokuwiki/dokuwiki-backup-`/bin/date +%Y%m%d`.tar.bz2 conf data lib
<Favorit> \/* offtopic */ I'm still on windows 2.0 and pretty happy with it too! :P
<Frogzoo> jva: network manager
<histo> Frogzoo: other than new features thats about all you'll gain. Your version is still supported
<jva> how do i update a pkg with apt?
<histo> !releases | Frogzoo
<ubottu> Frogzoo: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lixmin> excuse me ,how could i set Java Home?
<ikonia> piet44: your syntax is wrong
<ActionParsnip> Frogzoo: its essentially the same apps with a diffent kernel with a few tweaks, you could give it a try, see what you reckon
<Frogzoo> ActionParsnip: histo aight, thx
<ActionParsnip> jva: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<piet44> @ikonia manually it works
<jva> ActionParsnip, how about a specific pkg
<piet44> but not in a cronjob.. then not all files will be copied
<ActionParsnip> !java | lixmin
<ubottu> lixmin: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lamerion> anyone has an account at linuxquestions.org? i need help and created a thread
<Lamerion> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/proftpd-help-from-ground-up.-user-permissions-705836/#post3449330
<Lamerion> thanks
<ikonia> pejay: but for cron it will take the directories as cron arguments
<ikonia> pejay: sorry
<ikonia> piet44: that was for you
<ikonia> Lamerion: please don't ask here
<big-bro> do i restart the computer now - actionparsnip?
<ikonia> Lamerion: this is for ubuntu support only
<gfather> guys why i cant add smb printer
<Cool_Nick2> ActionParsnip,  5205 ?        S      0:00 dnsmasq --keep-in-foreground --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file  --conf-file  --listen-address 192.168.122.1 --except-interface lo --dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/libvirt/dhcp-default.leases --dhcp-range 192.168.122.2,192.168.122.254
<Favorit> Lamerion: you can basically read the documentation of proftpd? :)
<Lamerion> i'm seeing circles after reading that
<Cool_Nick2> ActionParsnip, Thats what shows in ps ax after fresh start
<oCean_> piet44: create a script (e.g. /home/mydir/bin/backup.sh) containing your "tar" command. Then insert the backup.sh in your cron. You'll also be able to do a little logging from that backup.sh
<Lamerion> i'll give it a go later favorit
<gfather> when i go to System \ Administration \ Printing  , its diffrent from others and i dont have smb to add ?
<Lamerion> after the fog clears
<Lamerion> sorry about that ikonia
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: what have you changed?
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: sudo kill 5205
<jva> can anyone post his sources.list for intrepid?
<creek23_> ActionParsnip: df -h displays... http://pastebin.com/d647f1bbc
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nickthen remove it
<Cool_Nick2> ActionParsnip, Its currently defunct and kill isn't working
<nigel> hi guy how do I get to ubuntu+1 channel either in Pidgin or xchat..(mister dumbo here? LOL)
<ikonia> nigel: you where told earlier /join #ubuntu+1
<big-bro> i did what you said - sudo apt-get etc and it said it was installed but i tried utube and its a blank screen saying the video didnt load
<jva> nvm
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: you have too much data on /   you are using 6.1Gb or 6.4Gb, you need to uninstall some apps
<quibbler> nigel: /join #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: you home partition is fine, its / you need to empty a little
<Cool_Nick2> ActionParsnip, dpkg --force-all -r dnsmasq
<Cool_Nick2> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove dnsmasq which isn't installed.
<JackWinter> if i do sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)  and apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)  to get the kernel sources where are they stored ?  in /boot/linux-2.6.xx ?
<ikonia> Cool_Nick2: dpkg -l | grep dnsmasq
<Cool_Nick2> ActionParsnip, dpkg --force-all -P dnsmasq
<Cool_Nick2> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove dnsmasq which isn't installed.
<illumin8> ActionParsnip, hes using 6.1 of 6.4
<ezerhoden> JackWinter: in /usr/src/
<Cool_Nick2> ikonia, dpkg -l | grep dnsmasq
<Cool_Nick2> ii  dnsmasq-base                         2.45-1ubuntu1                           A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick2: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dnsmasq; sudo killall dnsmasq; sudo apt-get remove dnsmasq; sudo apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> Cool_Nick2: sudo apt-get remove dnsmasq-base
<creek23_> ActionParsnip: does ubuntu disallow any new file to be created once it reached critical size limit?
<illumin8> creek23_, your at 100 percent for /
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: i'd imagine so, read through: dpkg -l | less and uninstall apps you don't use
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: like pdf viewers, grapics packages, digital camera support etc etc
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: gimp is quite heavy if you never use it, get rid
<Cool_Nick2> ikonia, That did it.  thanks.  Im going to have to remember that -L option
<oCean_> creek23_: also check /var/log for huge logfiles?
<ikonia> Cool_Nick2: -l - no -L
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: you need to carve some apps out
<illumin8> will disk usage analyser show installed apps and usage?
<Cool_Nick2> ActionParsnip, The thing ikona suggested was the answer
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick2: dpkg -l lists all installed apps ;)
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick2: you got there in the end so groovy :)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: cheers duder
<ShredZ> I've got a busted drive (grub 17, won't mount. lots of IO errors) with 3 partitions (and fdisk still reads the partition table), can anyone suggest a data recovery strategy (e.g. tools, image etc) ?
<creek23_> is it okay to simply remove all log files in /var/log
<JackWinter> ezerhoden: /usr/src seems to contain only the headers, while it seems like the source it self is installed in /boot ?
<ikonia> creek23_: depends if you want them
<ezerhoden> JackWinter: not where i would expect it to be
<ikonia> JackWinter: no source getis insalled in /boot
<ikonia> JackWinter: /boot is for a final compressed kernel image only
<ikonia> !kernel > JackWinter
<ubottu> JackWinter, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ShredZ: you can use dd_rescue to create an image of the drive on another partition, then use foremost on the image to recover the files from the image, some may be corrupted so don't expect miracles
<Favorit> !ps1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps1
<Favorit> I just taught you, you bastage
<ActionParsnip> ShredZ: if the data is this important you should have a backup which you would be able to easily restore
<DGRick> How can I check the temperature in ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: it needs to be authorised first, I think it's stdin's bot
<Favorit> ActionParsnip: yeah, so I heard :)
<ikonia> Favorit: only editors can update the bot
<ikonia> DGRick: use lmsensors ?
<DGRick> ikonia: Well if I recall correctly I once logged out and logged in and I saw temperature etc.
<ikonia> DGRick: think you remember wong
<big-bro> ActionParsnip - a few days ago i installed the latest updates and ever since then i cannot play flash through my firefox browser, im not sure if one of the packages had anything to do with it..
<DGRick> ikonia: But I for sure saw the temperature within ubuntu without installing 3rd party
<ikonia> DGRick: lmsensors is not 3rd party
<JackWinter> ikonia and ezerhoden: check this out: http://pastebin.com/d28df7422  that is after following the instructions from !kernel
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: oic, just close all your browsers down and rerun tem, flash be yours
<DGRick> ikonia: Than what is lmsensors?
<ActionParsnip> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find senso
<ubottu> Found: libsensors-dev, libsensors3, libsensors4, libsensors4-dev, lm-sensors (and 9 others)
<ActionParsnip> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<ikonia> DGRick: just an application
<DGRick> Ya I meant application. sorry I used the wrong word.
<ActionParsnip> DGRick: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<ikonia> DGRick: then you cant do it
<DGRick> I'm absolutly sure I saw the temperature with some other stats.
<ikonia> DGRick: something needs to monitor it
<ezerhoden> JackWinter: well, thats the source.
<JackWinter> ezerhoden: so i'll move that over to /usr/src ?
<JackWinter> no idea how it go there...
<DGRick> installed, but how do I use it?
<mikewu> not sure if this is accurate but `cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature` gives me back some reading of temp
<ikonia> mikewu: depends how well bios acpi is supported for that board
<mikewu> DGRick: run sensors-detect
<ActionParsnip> DGRick: try lm-sensors &    in terminal
<ActionParsnip> that too
<DGRick> ok
<ezerhoden> JackWinter: sure. i guess it does not really matter,as long as you don't keep a seperate /boot that only has limited space. it is typical to keep a linux file in /usr/src/ that is a symbolic like to the current source directory which could be anywhere
<ActionParsnip> DGRick: you may find an entry for it in your gnome menu some place
<big-bro> ActionParsnip - firefox isnt opened, only this forum is, but i just tried opening firefox and the same thing - vids wont play, they just dont load.should i restart computer maybe?
<hareldvd> where can I get a package for kaudiocreator?
<DGRick> ActionParsnip: It's ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> !find audiocre
<ubottu> File audiocre found in fvwm-crystal, kde-icons-gorilla, kde-icons-kneu, kde-icons-korilla, kde-icons-mono (and 58 others)
<DGRick> It detected all the sensors, what now?
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: are you running a 64bit linux?
<ezerhoden> JackWinter: 'symbolic link' that should read, not 'symbolic like'
<mikewu> DGRick: type sensors
<shruggar> agh, I got called to a meeting and if anyone answered my question since then, my buffer wasn't large enough to keep it
<big-bro> yes i am ActionParsnip
<DGRick> wicked, very much appreciated y'all
<illumin8> big-bro, and java worked prior to updates?
<DGRick> now my last newb question: how to check free space left of my current partition?
<shruggar> what I last said was: ActionParsnip: but there /is/ no interfaces line, is my point :)  and I don't ever want to use DHCP. Can I just tell networkmanager to only use the connection I've defined?
<JackWinter> ikonia & ezerhoden:  ok, thanks i'll keep learning about kernel compiles
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: get this http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<illumin8> the new 64 bit flash? when was that released?
<Flynsarmy> Why can't i delete some of the panel entries created by wine?
<oCean_> DGRick: use "df -h"
<big-bro> yes, i will go there. thanks champ..
<DGRick> awesome thanks
<ikonia> illumin8: still in development release
<illumin8> ikonia, Ah :)
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: copy the .so in that archive to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: auto eth0
<ActionParsnip> iface eth0 inet static
<big-bro> doing it now..
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: replace eth0 with the interface you require and replace the word static with dhcp
<chu_> How much will Gnome-do (+ Docky) consume battery life? noticable?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 175 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<ActionParsnip> chu_: doesnt gnome-do just open apps from terminal as if you'd double clicked on the file in the gui?
<Favorit> hmm
<chu_> Pretty much, but it's rather awn-like (without the applets I guess), eye-candy, I read that awn would affect battery life, just wondering how much (if) gnome-do would use...
<ActionParsnip> chu_: well then its like any command so it wont affect battery life any more than any other command
<chu_> With Docky it becomes awn-like, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ive not read that awn affects battery life
<chu_> Let me find the post.
<chu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074304
<ActionParsnip> chu_: it can display the battery life
<blackjak> guys how can I find out what dns I'm using ?
<chu_> I guess he makes a vague reference to awn, but still..
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<chu_> Yeah, unfortunately acpi support for my laptop is b0rked under 8.10 at the moment :P
<blackjak> is cat not a command for creating a file?
<ActionParsnip> chu_: are you using compiz?
<chu_> Yep :p
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: it will empty the file to the console, you can use redirection to create a file
<chu_> Even without compiz though, heh I decided I can't really use it as a laptop (yet), so I will use it as a desktop until Jaunty :p
<ActionParsnip> chu_: then you will make zero difference as you are already using the stuff that awn needs
<chu_> In which case, is a re-install so bad :p
<chu_> Yep, thanks.
<blackjak> ok so cat is like the command less
<chu_> without the less :)
<Favorit> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: pretty much, you can cat into less to make it readable so the stuff doesnt scroll like mad
<blackjak> ok.
<blackjak> a0x
<blackjak> 10x
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: but cat without any redirection will go to the console
<ikonia> blackjak: please stop that
<ikonia> Favorit: you've done !help about 5 times now
<blackjak> ikonia:what do you want me to stop
<ikonia> 10:40 < blackjak> a0x
<ikonia> 10:40 < blackjak> 10x
<Favorit> ikonia: twice in last 4 days, and that's not my fault that channel has so much traffic I can't scroll for the url
<blackjak> mistake instead of 10x (thanks) i wrote a0x
<ikonia> Favorit: you know you can use the bot in pm
<erUSUL> Favorit: « /msg ubottu factoid »
<Favorit> ikonia: ah, i see, thanks. Didn't know it responds to pm'
<ikonia> Favorit: handy to know
<Favorit> ikonia: indeed :)
<server_> ghj
<farciarz84> hi all
<farciarz84> os: ubuntu server, is is a posibility to give by root a priviliges to some user that he (user) can install programs on ubuntu?>
<erUSUL> Favorit: we even have a factoid to remind that... « /msg ubottu fishing »
<ikonia> Favorit: sure, put that user in the admin group
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ikonia> Favorit: or create a new group that has sudo privilges for apt-get and add the user to that to be more specific
<erUSUL> farciarz84: you can put it on the admin group ar grant just the avility to install via a sudoers directive
<ikonia> Favorit: sorry - not you
<erUSUL> farciarz84: man sudoers
<ikonia> farciarz84: or create a new group that has sudo privilges for apt-get and add the user to that to be more specific
<farciarz84> but then this user will have a root privilages?
<ikonia> farciarz84: depending on which method you follow
<farciarz84> which prevent this ikonia ?
<africaman> hi all
<chu_> does compiz disallow me using the mouse wheel to change desktop?
<ikonia> farciarz84: if you create a new sudo group with just apt-get permisions,
<farciarz84> erUSUL: tnx for help
<erUSUL> farciarz84: no problem
<farciarz84> ikonia: tnx:)
<erUSUL> chu_: compiz may have different keybindings that those of metacity
<aferreira> hello everyone! i'm running a bin over sh command, small question: the program want's to intall to /opt i don't have that, where should i install the program too?
<africaman> i am new to linux and programming i want to go ing hacking networking from outside can some one help me learn
<africaman> i am new to linux and programming i want to go ing hacking networking from outside can some one help me learn
<fahadsadah> I've just been going through the Linux kernel source, and Windows 2000's source.
<africaman> i am new to linux and programming i want to go ing hacking networking from outside can some one help me learn pm me
<fahadsadah> Linux's source has a lot less swears and cursing.
<erUSUL> africaman: /opt/ shoul exist on any linux system....
<ikonia> arooni_____: not in here - not
<ikonia> arooni_____: sorry
<ikonia> africaman: no - not in here
<chu_> erUSUL, thanks, by any chance do you know where I would look?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fahadsadah> africaman: To hack, type rm -rf /*
<africaman> ikonia :where
<ikonia> farciarz84: no
<ikonia> farciarz84: never say that in here
<ewj1976> that would be aferreira erUSUL
<nETspideR> hello
<erUSUL> !danger | fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ikonia> africaman: don't care - not here
<ikonia> farciarz84: please ignore farciarz84s comment
<africaman> pls
<ikonia> africaman: please ignore farciarz84 comment
<nETspideR> any expert in here
<aferreira> erUSUL WHERE SHOULD i install the program? usr/local?
<ikonia> africaman: no - please don't ask again
<aferreira> sorry for half caps
<ikonia> nETspideR: ask a question
<ActionParsnip> fahadsadah: not good to do that. Especially if an OP is in the room
<ikonia> aferreira: where ever you want
<erUSUL> aferreira: that's a good place but if you do not hava an /opt/ dir you can create it
<nETspideR> i want to set up a mail server
<ikonia> nETspideR: ok ?
<fahadsadah> ActionParsnip: It's annoying when someone asks how to hack though.
<nETspideR> can i pm
<africaman> ikonia: can u help me in programming them
<ikonia> africaman: no
<ikonia> nETspideR: ask your question in the channel
<ActionParsnip> nETspideR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<africaman> why
<ActionParsnip> fahadsadah: still doesnt mean you have to be a jerk
<ikonia> africaman: this is not the channel for it
<aferreira> erUSUL I want to have a good clean instaltion, so i cant remove software has easy has i installed it. so how will i remove this program after?
<oCean_> nETspideR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<africaman> can anyone u help me in programming
<ikonia> aferreira: how are ou trying to install ? and what are you trying to install ?
<africaman> can anyone u help me in programming pmme
<fahadsadah> ActionParsnip: I'm not being a jerk. I'm ridding the world of wannabes (or of their hard disks, anyway =])
<erUSUL> aferreira: if you are using the traditional make; make install use checkinstall
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | aferreira
<ubottu> aferreira: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<aferreira> ikonia accurev over sh
<aferreira> erUSUL doest that apply?
<blackjak> how come when I change the /etc/resolv.conf and type other dns I want use the system does not accept it
<aferreira> it's a bin file
<ikonia> aferreira: how are you trhing to install
<ikonia> aferreira: ahh a bin file, just let it go to /opt then
<aferreira> sudo sh package
<erUSUL> aferreira: dunno are you using make and make install? or is a *.bin installer?
<aferreira> ikonia how to remove it later if i dont like it
<erUSUL> !details | aferreira
<ubottu> aferreira: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> aferreira: rm it
<aferreira> the folder?
<ikonia> aferreira: what ever it installs
<aferreira> cause it also asked to create links some place
<ikonia> aferreira: that is the situation using bin files
<erUSUL> aferreira: i would look up documentation maybe the !package" has an uninstall option
<earthling> can anyone suggest some "web stress" tools for tomcat?
<aferreira> so i shoulld keep link a text file with the information it supplyed on install time
<ewj1976> aferreira: what are you trying to install
<ikonia> earthling: try the tomcat/apache channels
<aferreira> thanks for the help
<aferreira> cya u guys
<aferreira> ewj1976 that was accurev
<aferreira> just wanted to double check
<big-bro> ActionParsnip - thanks for your help..flash is  working now in my browser..you are a champion..take care...
<ActionParsnip> big-bro: np man
<chu_> I would think it is the Viewport Switcher available with ccsm, but how do I tell it a button is my mouse wheel?
<ActionParsnip> chu_: for compiz, head to #compiz
<chu_> thanks
<creek23_> ive  just remove additional 500MB now nautilus is displaying that i only have 99MB left.
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: check df -h again
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: you care gonna have to keep trimming
<S3r3n1t7> Good afternoon. I'm looking for a way to synchronize passwords from a main server to multiple pc's.
<dmphotography> Can someone tell me the name of the program for monitoring my network traffic?
<smokeytheman> hi
<creek23_> ActionParsnip: it says -- 6.4G  6.0G   99M  99%
<Kartagis> dmphotography, wiresharkk
<Kartagis> dmphotography, wireshark*
<smokeytheman> im trying write a program in c++ and im not sure what to do with the .exe file to run it
<ActionParsnip> creek23_: do you NEED all the apps in the dpkg -l list?
<Kartagis> !wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<dmphotography> Kartagis: I'm not talking about spying.  I mean track actual data transfers per day, etc.
<mikewu> dmphotography: try vnstat
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: u can run it with wine, linux has a great array of compiler you can use to make it a native linux app
<dmphotography> I just can't remember the name . . .
<blackjak> guys
<mikewu> dmphotography: it tracks recieved and transfered for each day and stores it
<dmphotography> Nice, thanks Mike.
<smokeytheman> oh, its not even a .exe the it has no extension yet, is there one i can use to make it work?
<smokeytheman> native
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: whats the output of: file <file you have's name>?
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: e.g.    file a.out
<qdb> hello. how to know out free space in / excluding /mnt/ /media/ etc.
<smokeytheman> actually it is an executable, just didnt say .exe
<Animator> Hello is there any way i can revert back to my old drivers or can i restore ubuntuu from a previous date ?
<carpii__> dqb, df -h
<qdb> thanks
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: if its a linux binary, you can execute it by cd-ing to its dir in terminal then typing   ./<file name>
<pw-toxic> hi, my file system check failed...       the console says "Pleas repair the file system manually."
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: the ./ bit is important :)
<pw-toxic> what do i havce to do?
<pw-toxic> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: fsck -r /dev/<partitionname>
<Stueh> gday everyone
<smokeytheman> sick
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: all better?
<smokeytheman> then how do i make it work on my professors windows machine?
<carpii__> pw-toxic - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402075
<smokeytheman> just add .exe?
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: you need to compile it for windows to make an exe
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: no, its a linux binary right now, you need to make a windows binary
<smokeytheman> whatever, ill send him the .cpp file
<ActionParsnip> smokeytheman: thats good too
<smokeytheman> thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> np man
<Stueh> Was hoping someone would be able to reccomend a good Custom Spin app for Hardy 8.04?
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip: fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/mappe/nvidia_babfbfdf
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: it needs to be unmounted, boot to root recovery console OR livecd OR run the fsck from the recovery mode menu
<illumin8> test
<illumin8> hmm
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip: so i should press ctrl+d to resume booting ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: reboot, and press esc lots, the menu will appear, select recovery mode for your kernel, you can then do one of what i said earlier
<lunix> Hi guys! Could you help me out with a problem? My keyboard resets itself to US keyboard every time i reboot. Then I manually have to change it to norwegian keyboard layout. What should I do to fix this? anyone knows?
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip: ah ok now i know what oyu mean
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: if you drop to root console, you will need to manually umount your partitions
<ActionParsnip> lunix: if you edit xorg.conf you can specify keyboard country there
<pfemo> znyś
<ActionParsnip> lunix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=754025
<lunix> Ok thanks ActionParsnip. Ill try to do that.  Ill be back and tell how it went :)  thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> lunix: i'd set the layout to only "no" though
<ActionParsnip> lunix: you will need to restart x to enable any changes you make
<lunix> will "killall gdm"  restart x?  :)
<lunix> well "gdm" after afcourse
<AndySpain> hi!
<ikonia> hello AndySpain
<AndySpain> can anybody tell me where transmission saves the .torrent files?
<ActionParsnip> lunix: can ust press ctrl+alt+backspace
<AndySpain> hi ikonia!
<ikonia> AndySpain: normally in  your home directory isn't it ?
<lunix> ohh cool:)  thanks ActionParsnip
<AndySpain> ikonia: can't find them
<ikonia> AndySpain: does it not say in the application prefernces ?
<AndySpain> I had to backup my entire home directory. and now I wanna resume them
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: if you have some running you could just search your system for *.torrent ;)
<AndySpain> am here on kde now. does transmission also run on kde? and will it have the same default directories it had under gnome?
<blackjak> why does the network manager not obey ?Do I need to log as root to make him obey and stop using dhcp.I want to make a manual connection.
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: you shouldnt be logging on as root, the account is disabled by default
<blackjak> I already enable it
<pfemo> znyś wciś
<Bangers1> Anyone know how to make mouse integration work in Ubuntu 8.10 when its a guest of Vista Host OS in Virtualbox??
<Bangers1> everythine else works, except mouse integration
<AndySpain> ok, I will try to run transmission with another one
<AndySpain> thank you
<AndySpain> can i run transmission also undercv kde or is it gnome only?
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: then you have lessened your systems security...well done
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: if you want to manually configure the connection simply edit /etc/network/interfaces
<blackjak> how can I create a manual connection and use it?Network manager always use the DHCP
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<AndySpain> sorry, the c and v were too much. due to rapid typing
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: if you modify the file, it will supercede anything nm can do, you could even uninstall it
<Geek`N`Proud> blackjak: man interfaces will help you
 * ActionParsnip shakes his head at enabling the root account
<blackjak> thank you for the help.So it seems that netwrok manager is useless since he does not do the job, so I have do it in the console
<Geek`N`Proud> ActionParsnip: no harm in that.. so long as you don't log in graphically :P
<bangalibabu> is there any command to see system information?
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: you can use gksudo gedit to edit the file, then its not in console
<Favorit> A good rule of thumb to enabling root account is - if you can't explain to yourself why you need it for what you can't do with sudo - don't unlock.
<ActionParsnip> Geek`N`Proud: true but i doubt he does
<ActionParsnip> Geek`N`Proud: well does not log in graphically
<blackjak> ok but still I can not get connected using the netwrok manager gui
<AndySpain> bye
<g00se> Trying to use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.10ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb to build a chroot from Debian. I'm getting "./usr/sbin/debootstrap: line 23: /usr/share/debootstrap/functions: No such file or directory" so it looks like it's not correctly relativising paths. Am i missing something?
<Geek`N`Proud> Favorit: true
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: you dont need it, after editting the file run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: there is noting your user account cannot do that root cannot do, the root account gives you nothing and lessens security now you have enabled it.
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: out of curiosity, why did you enable it?
<nETspideR> damn
<Favorit> Moreover, if you need root shell - sudo -i/sudo -s is a native replacement :)
<ActionParsnip> Favorit: exactly, i just wanna hear whats coming next
<blackjak> because it is easier to do things in the system.Copy files and folder anywhere, read , change with other words it is a lot more easier for me that typing sudo and gksudo
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: you can sudo cp stuff or even gksudo nautilus if need be
<Favorit> blackjak: if you need to copy files on the system too much outside of your homedir, there's something wrong
<Favorit> blackjak: but even if you do, just open terminal, type sudo -s and voila, root shell
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: running your whole x server and gnome as root is massively unsafe, its not disabled just to make you type sudo for laughs, its actually massivly beneficial
<Favorit> blackjak: having various user applications running as root is potentially very insecure.
<Animator> is thee any way i can revert back to my old nova t500 drivers on ubuntu ?
<Favorit> blackjak: and if you're unhappy about having to type in password for sudo commands, just add NOPASSWD: ALL to sudoers
<lunix> ActionParsnip:  Thanks a lot, changing keyboard layout in xorg.conf fixed it!
<Favorit> although that's also not a very good idea, but well, easens things up
<ActionParsnip> lunix: awesome dude :)
<bangalibabu_> is there any bash command to see system information?
<Favorit> bangalibabu_: what kind of information?
<zxd> where's the link that explains how to create packages
<ActionParsnip> lunix: xorg.conf is trying to get lessened in functionality but it can save the day :)
<ActionParsnip> bangalibabu_: system info in what sense?
<blackjak> what could happen I do not understand.Everybody says it is unsafe but no one says exactly what  the danger is
<Favorit> blackjak: let me put it simple for you
<Favorit> blackjak: program X has a vulnerability. while that program is running under user Y, compromising it will only lead to compromising what user Y can do on the system. When program X runs under root - compromising it == compromising the system
<gldtn> smile your on camera ;D
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: well when you run apps they have the control of the account you own, if  that app malfunctions and starts writing spurious rubbish to the system it can harm the system. If its a web app, its running as root and any java / flash applet will also get root priveledges so can do anything to your system
<Favorit> blackjak: now, that's one example. now imagine that while running Xorg & co you're running dozens of applications.
<carpii__> theres also human error. One day youll be grateful when you try to delete a wrong directory by accident, to be told that you dont have permissions
<D_likescookies> gmorning everyone.
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: if someone starts to attack your system and infiltrates a process s/he will gain the running rights of that user, if this is a user rather than root the access is significantly less
<Favorit> bangalibabu_: please don't pm me, i'm barely following the channel, let alone private messages
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: any file created by root will be owned by root, if they are required by other users they will need to be chown / chmodded for the user to get proper access
<Favorit> carpii__: hehe, rm -rf file<space>* instead of rm -rf file* has brought me a LOT of extra grey hair one day ;)
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: want me to continue?
<bangalibabu_> favorit: okay
<zxd> !package basics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package basics
<carpii__> :P
<zxd> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: the account is disabled for a good reason
<Favorit> bangalibabu_: but the question: you can use "top" to see running processes, you can use "df" to see disk space, you can use "ifconfig" to see VERy basic net stats
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: why do you think all the documentation in guides uses sudo and gksudo
<bangalibabu_> favorit: e.g.cpu history, network usage, disks usage............
<laxmi> hello any one I am facing a problem to run utf-8 in terminal
<Favorit> zxd: google up "creating debian packages"
<blackjak> well I thought that linux can not be invaded by malicious code, like viruses in IWndows
<zxd> Favorit, there is an ubuntu guide
<Favorit> laxmi: ow? why's that
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: there is malicious code
<adam7> blackjak: it can, but it can't do anything if you run as a normal user
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: just not so many virii
<adam7> well, it can't infect the entire system, anyway.
<carpii__> blackjak, its only more secure if you allow it to have control
<laxmi> hello
<Favorit> zxd: s/debian/ubuntu/ although the packages are identical for what concerns making those
<carpii__> running everything as root and youre as vulnerable as windows
<blackjak> in other words there are viruses for linux too.
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: a flash app could have code to check OS then put some nice garbage text in a part of your kernel files, reboot system and poof, no bootup
<laxmi> hi favorit
<lunix> I have a RADEON x1950 card in my computer, but I had a really hard time getting drivers to work, a week or two ago there came some big update from ATI, anyone knows if these cards work "out of the box" now?  Im afraid to start to mess with it, since ill probably mess up all configurations in system, and Im very happy about the system now (except for the graphic rendering:))
<Favorit> blackjak: that's a myth. linux can be invaded, any OS can be invaded, it's a matter of proper use. even windows can be jailed to the point where the invader won't get jack by invading it, it's just the fact that 99.9% of services are running from system accounts in windows make it totally crappy, and by using root everywhere on linux you bring it up to the same point abouts.
<Chousuke> blackjak: they're rare
<Favorit> laxmi: hi
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: running that as a user would have only read access so the data is unmodifiable
<Chousuke> blackjak: because people do not run as root, viruses can't easily infect the entire system
<Chousuke> blackjak: for example, they can't modify any executables.
<carpii__> you should get a good linux intro book if youre even questioning this
<zxd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Chousuke> blackjak: unless you have some in your home direcotry.
<Favorit> actually...
<Favorit> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Favorit> hah
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: its your system at the end of the day but we can keep going all day why root is disabled
<eth01> hm
<chelz> is there somewhere that says canonical or the ubuntu projects official stance on whether to use 32bit or 64bit versions of ubuntu?
<ikonia> chelz: its your choice
<Favorit> chelz: the only stance is your amount of memory really :)
<Chousuke> most importantly, root is disabled because for a casual user, root is an unnecessary complication
<blackjak> I see.
<gldtn> since you guys re speaking about root.. I just remembered me when I tried running xchat under root in slackware.. it told me it was stupid lol
<chelz> ikonia: well they must recommend one or the other
<ikonia> chelz: no they mustenet
<ikonia> chelz: it's your choice
<adam7> gldtn: xsane does the same thing
<carpii__> not really. theyd like people to use 64-bit to get things more stable, but they fall short of recommending it, because its not ready for all tasks
<Chousuke> the system will prompt you when it needs authorisation to do something
<Favorit> gldtn: and it was damn right! :D
<chelz> ikonia: is there any measure of which is more stable?
<Chousuke> sudo and related mechanisms allow this
<gldtn> kkk yeah it was
<Favorit> irc'ing as root calls for trouble :)
<ActionParsnip> haah irc client as root, textbook
<ikonia> chelz: no
<ikonia> chelz: they are both the same
<Animator> Will loging into the old ubuntu distro be like a fresh install ?
<Favorit> we used to have k-lines for root@* in efNet back in the days
<ActionParsnip> flash / java as root is equally bad
<eth01> Favorit: great, but nobody really cares
<gldtn> hahahah i found it cool that it warns you in such manner :D
<eth01> moving on.
<ActionParsnip> eth01: wasup
<zxd> shouldn't i get a dialog menu when I type " dpkg-reconfigure locales " ?
<AlfieH> Hello people, I would like a new theme for my Ubuntu... How would i do so?
<ikonia> AlfieH: get one from gnome-look.org
<Favorit> eth01: hm? what's your problem?
<Jampiter> AlfieH: There's loads at www.gnome-look.org
<AlfieH> I got one, downloads in a file... How do i install it mate?
<bangalibabu_> is there any bash command for checking disks usage
<ikonia> AlfieH: open the theme manager application from system->prefernces
<ikonia> bangalibabu_: df -h
<Jampiter> AlfieH: YOu install them by dragging the downloaded file onto the white box in appearance
<Jampiter> AlfieH: This will install it automatically
<ikonia> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: sure you mean automagically ;)
<ikonia> AlfieH: it is all documented there
<Jampiter> ActionParsnip: Hehe :p
<ActionParsnip> eth01: wassup duder?
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: its a linux phrase :D
<gldtn> AlfieH, goto System > Preferences > Appearance and drag the tar.gz file to it
<ActionParsnip> afaik
<Jampiter> ActionParsnip: I see :p
<bangalibabu_> is there any command for checking for network usage?
<ikonia> bangalibabu_: ifconfig
<AlfieH> Ive downloaded this one : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme?content=13548
<ikonia> AlfieH: I've just passed you the documentations
<ikonia> !themes | AlfieH
<ubottu> AlfieH: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bangalibabu_> thank you ikonia
<AlfieH> It has like sorry wrong one.
<blackjak> right now I'm logged as a user.But still it is very anoying when you do something and you do it right.I mean in the gui interface.It is easy.Everybody can do it without need to know the commands in linux.However then nothing happens.So I'm guessing it is because I do not have a root  previlleges (wrong spelled)  like when I want to make a manual connection to the internet without using DHCP.
<AlfieH> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885 < It has more than 1 download file.... what do i do with the rest?
<ikonia> blackjak: change it then
<lunix> Is there a way of taking a complete backup of my system?? I would like to get my x1950 card to work, but im sure it will mess up everything.. :|
<ikonia> AlfieH: I've just passed you the documentation on how to do it
<ikonia> AlfieH: read the documentation I've passed you
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: you use gksudo gedit to edit the interfaces file, or sudo nano / sudo vi to edit in the console
<adam7> !backup | lunix
<ubottu> lunix: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<blackjak> well network manager does not show me a dialog to type password
<Favorit> blackjak: well, look, noone _forces_ you to not to use root. You can also use teaspoon to dig the 2nd english channel, it's a matter of personal preference. What many people are implying is that it's simply bad habit and is discouraged. Nothing more :)
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: the rest of your system is running as user but only that one commmand is running as root which is al lthat you need
<adam7> blackjak: network manager uses a daemon that runs in the background and does not require you to enter a password
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: the whole OS doesnt need to be running as root to edit a text file, only the app editing the file does (if the file happens to be owned by root)
<ZaltysZ> Hello, I have ubuntu hardy and quit dialog shows only after 30-50s after I press quit the first time. I've read that this could happen if gnome-power-manager isn't running, however on my system it is running.
<lunix> thanks ubottu and adam7!  Ill do some reading:)
<blackjak> Ok I'll keep in mind what we have discussed here.
<ActionParsnip> ZaltysZ: you coul try reinstalling the package
<AlfieH> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885 < It has files for compiz and beryl?
<zxd> how do i set the default locale in ubuntu
<ikonia> AlfieH: you've just posted that
<ZaltysZ> ActionParsnip, tried
<ikonia> AlfieH: read the docs you where sent - it walks you through it
<ActionParsnip> !locale | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<nETspideR> hei
<nETspideR> i made an email server
<nETspideR> i mail to someone when he try to mail back says
<ActionParsnip> nETspideR: wtg :)
<nETspideR> Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 Unrouteable address
<ikonia> nETspideR: sounds like you don't have an MX record
<nETspideR> how do i make that
<ikonia> nETspideR: or your ISP is blocking you ports (quite common)
<farciarz84> I working over ssh with emacs, why I can't see colorful syntax of my code?
<ikonia> nETspideR: you need access to your DNS zone files
<ActionParsnip> nETspideR: did you register your email domain somplace so it can be resolved to your ip
<nETspideR> no i didnt
<nETspideR> where i can register an email domain
<lvlefisto> which is the command to view the current bandwidth in use by every program running?
<ActionParsnip> nETspideR: www.no-ip.com
<ikonia> nETspideR: any domain registrra, google it
<ikonia> lvlefisto: ntop
<nETspideR> ok ill go eat and then back to register
<lvlefisto> ikonia: thanks
<AlfieH> the site you sent me dosent help me install this theme.... theres more than 1 files, Like colours etc.... But i think it needs diffrent theme managers?
<gflc> \list
<ikonia> AlfieH: thats right - you want a metacity theme
<blackjak> what was the command for making sudo and gksudo to nor ask for a password
<ikonia> blackjak: you edit the sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> blackjak: scroll up the chat, you will see it
<zxd> ActionParsnip, it dosen't say how to set the default locale , just how to generate it
<ActionParsnip> zxd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234927
<Vinceman> why does ubuntu not yet have a 'minimize-all-button', did you not yet reverse engineer it?
<ikonia> Vinceman: it does
<ikonia> Vinceman: bottom left of your gnome desktop
<adam7> Vinceman: or ctrl+alt+d
<Vinceman> ok thx
<Vinceman> haivasta!
<carpii__> and theres no need to reverse engineer something thats open source ;D
<AlfieH> ikonia, so how would i install this theme.... Im bare new to ubuntu so tbh... Im like a retard :D
<ikonia> AlfieH: you download the theme file - and drag it into the appearance window as the docuents/people in this channel have said
<Vinceman> carpii__ but I supposed you got inspiration for the idea from windows?
<lunix> To make a complete image of my harddrive I can use sbackup i think. Will this make it possible to "install" ubuntu over again from my backup?
<ikonia> Vinceman: no - please don't start that sort of pointless argument
<Aperculum> how do I change the default encoding of gnome-terminal
<AlfieH> yeh i done that.... but the theme looks nothing like the theme on the site.
<Aperculum> it always goes back to utf-8 and I have to change it manually from menu
<ikonia> AlfieH: contact the theme owner then
<ikonia> AlfieH: we don't support 3rd party peoples themes
<Favorit> Aperculum: edit default profile
<Aperculum> encoding is not in the profile
<Aperculum> I've searched, it's not there
<event>     http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=1359994
<Favorit> Aperculum: moment
<ActionParsnip> !ot event
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot event
<ActionParsnip> !ot | event
<ubottu> event: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Favorit> Aperculum: hmm, that's a good one indeed :P
<Vinceman> is wireless internet of good use or is it all just easy money making by the telecoms?
<event>     http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=1359994
<ActionParsnip> persistant
<Aperculum> Favorit, I find it interesting that the encoding is not within the profile
<Favorit> Aperculum: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/3923
<Favorit> Aperculum: seems to be another religious war between the ideals of the coder and the usability of the software :)
<Aperculum> well, commandline option sure would help me since I don't want to change locale for my whole system
<Aperculum> just when I ssh to non-utf8 system
<giacomo__> hello
<giacomo__> I've messed something up with the sendmail. I was trying to send email from a local apache+php server using phpmailer library+sendmail, but something is not working at service level and I can't trace the problem because every /var/log/mail* log is empty and none of the are being written. How can I quit this stuck point?
<LutiusVeratius> hello.I have some problems with my cam drivers.I have Genius Eye 312 web cam,and can anyone tell me how to install it?
<Favorit> Aperculum: so far you'll have to rebuild gnome-terminal yourself :)
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | LutiusVeratius
<ubottu> LutiusVeratius: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LutiusVeratius> I was looking on the forums,but still nothing as I can see...so I was hoping that maybe some has a solution here...
<LutiusVeratius> ActionParsnip : I'll look it now.Thanks
<arvind_khadri> giacomo__, #ubuntu-server would be of great help
<giacomo__> arvind_khadri, thank you
<bonkit> Hi, I have enabled ufw firewall and set deny all incoming, but I can still download data from a torrent client. Shouldn't that be blocked now?
<alkamid> hello
<alkamid> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Aperculum> Favorit, second from the bottom suggestion seems to work
<ActionParsnip> bonkit: did you restart the firewall after modifying the config?
<bonkit> Yes!
<lunix> If I backup the entire system, will I be able to get system like it is today by installing from normal ubuntu CD and then overwrite all files from my backup?  I see that using ghost is a bad idea using linux :)
<Favorit> Aperculum: yeah, that would do it allright, although it's total bonkers that it's not in profiles, it is a damn trivial change that they've been refusing for the past 4 years so to see :)
<alkamid> I've just made a fresh minimal ubuntu install and I can't get my ssh alias working
<adam7> lunix: just use something that preserves permissions to make a copy of the entire filesystem (from /) and when you want your system back, copy the backed up files back onto the drive
<alkamid> I used to write "ssh home" and it worked
<alkamid> I copied my /etc/host file from the old machine
<bonkit> ActionParsnip: I shouldn't have to edit iptables manually right? ufw overrides whatever settings there were?
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: if you ping home   does it resolve correctly?
<osp> hi all, my gdmgreeteris segfaulting any idea how to get it fixed?
<alkamid> and now when I type "ssh home" it says "Could not resolve hostname home: Name or service not known"
<ActionParsnip> bonkit: i'm not sure i dont use ufw
<adam7> alkamid: what does your /etc/host look like?
<Favorit> alkamid: it should be called /etc/hosts, not /etc/host
<thinkmonkeys> i want to remove pulseaudio to get skype working but it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop too?? that doesn't sound good, what shall i do?
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: nope, it says "unknown host home"
<alkamid> Favorit: it was a typing mistake, sorry
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: however, if I ping the full name (something.endoftheinternet.org) it pings okay
<Favorit> alkamid: yeah, just saying in case that's also the typing mistake you did with the file, that can cause the fact that it doesn't work
<Favorit> alkamid: look for "search" in /etc/resolv.conf, it should include your local domain name
<Favorit> alkamid: if you want short hostnames to resolve
<Stueh> Does anyone know if the install files downloaded using Add/Remove are saved somewhere for temp so I don't have to download them again?
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: is the word home in your hosts file in lower case too, hosts file is case sensitive like the rest of your system
<Favorit> Stueh: apt cache should there be, yes
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> Stueh: /etc/cache/apt
<Aperculum> well, thanks a lot, you're my Favorit ;)
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: try: nslookup home
<Favorit> Aperculum: hehe, you're welcome, google rocks ;)
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: here's a line from my hosts file: "something.endoftheinternet.org home"
<Stueh> Thankyou Favorit and alkamid
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: do you have read access to the hosts file?
<lunix> adam7: Thanks Ill do that:)   much much much easier than with windows!! :D
<Favorit> Stueh: /var/cache/apt/archive
<cdnexus> Every single time a new Kernal installs I have to manually correct it. It sets the partitions to the wrong HDD number. Any idea how I can fix that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Stueh: apt-get caches in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Favorit> Aperculum: uh? /etc/cache/apt? live and learn...
<cdnexus> (Grub)
<Stueh> Favorit: / alkamid: Do you know, per change, how long they're kept there?
<ibuclaw> Sal__, did you get everything sorted in the end?
<freegoo> hey guys i have an hfs+ (mac formated) ipod and i can not seem to mount it as writabe. what is the correct command?
<Favorit> Stueh: from what I can see on my system - it looks like indefinitely :)
<Favorit> ActionParsnip: /etc/cache/apt? I don't even have that.
<Stueh> Yay!
<Stueh> I don't have to download them again!
<Favorit> Stueh: it's an educated guess, don't take my word on indefinitely
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: what should the permissions be like? I mean number
<IntuitiveNipple> Stueh: This'll give you some info: apt-cache stats
<ePax> How do i install gtk2+ ?
<cdnexus> I am with an ISP that has its own Ubuntu repos. I don't get it counted to my quota with my settings. Its great.
<Stueh> I'm on Satellite, due to my only other option being 28.8kb dialup. When you pay $100 a month for 1Mb/s and 5GB a month, you wanna save as much as you can. Cheers guys! :)
<cdnexus> Yeah, fair call.
<freegoo> i tryed "sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb3 /media/ipod" ALTHOUGH it mounted it is still read only. how can i change this?
<IntuitiveNipple> Favorit: Stueh: It is indefinitely unless the user chooses to clear out the cache. We have had a long-standing bug that affects in particular ubuntu+1 testers where /var/ runs out of disk space as a result :)
<Jcuk> Hi, What's the chances of being able to utilize compiz on sun xvm?
 * LutiusVeratius|A is away: Gone away for now
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: I think permissions are not the case as it's the same when I sudo ssh
<osp> anybody working with Alpha 4?
<IntuitiveNipple> Stueh: Might be worth sending for the DVD to have a local repository :)
<osp> I have trouble with my gdmgreeter ;) not able to login
<IntuitiveNipple> osp: #ubuntu+1
<Favorit> IntuitiveNipple: hehe, i keep forgetting about that cache all the time, actually :) Sometimes takes me a while to figure where the hell did the space on /var disappear while there're really no applications that spit in there, not even logging :)
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: this is what nslookup gives me: "server can't find domek: NXDOMAIN"
<cdnexus> I'd say thats a good idea. Satellite pays through the nose. What are you, rural Australia?
<osp> IntuitiveNipple: thanks :)
<mak_> Ubuntu-9.04 has problem with openvpn
<Stueh> IntuitiveNipple: When disk space is low, does Ubuntu start removing caches but?
<Favorit> alkamid: that means it actually goes to dns instead of hosts
<IntuitiveNipple> Favorit: Yeah... I have the apt cache in a separate LVM volume just to protect against /var/ running out of space
<Favorit> alkamid: what does "grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf" say?
<Stueh> I mean, if you've used the system for say, 12 months, especislly for developing stuff, I'd of thought it's get pretty cramped
<Favorit> IntuitiveNipple: that's a good one actually! Should do that as well
<freegoo> guy how can i mount a hfs formated drive with read and write access
<IntuitiveNipple> Stueh: No, it causes some unexpected issues that aren't immediately obviously to do with apt's cache.
<Stueh> IntuitiveNipple: Also, I can get a DVD of the repository? :O
<alkamid> Favorit: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<IntuitiveNipple> Stueh: hang on, there'll be a link somewhere
<gnu_d> Hi, I can't make Canon i255 Printer to work, I installed these pkg's as it's says in http://all-about-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/12/canon-i255-printer-driver.html, but I can't still print, what to do ?
<Stueh> IntuitiveNipple: Maybe I should upgrade my 30GB HDD then ;)
<Favorit> alkamid: interesting, so it _should_ be looking in your /etc/hosts
<IntuitiveNipple> Stueh: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<cdnexus> Yeah... 30g? I think that is smaller than my steam directory.
<adam7> 30gb is plenty of room for an Ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: i wouldnt run ssh as sudo
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: but its a good test
<Stueh> IntuitiveNipple: Huh, that'd save me a lot of money! =P
<Stueh> Also, if I go over my monthly downlad, it's 10c per MB >.>
<gnu_d> Hey, please, I have to make the printer online
<cdnexus> I just get throttled to 64k. So me over quota is you normally I bet.
<cdnexus> Gnu_d What have you tried?
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: are you putting the entry in /etc/host .conf or /etc/hosts
<gnu_d> cdnexus: almost everything
<alkamid> /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: just checking
<gnu_d> cdnexus: I added a new i255 in Printers gui in Gnome.
<Stueh> cdnexus: Nah, I get the full 1Mb/s, only problem is a 700 to 1500ms lag -.-
<delly> i m  opning saypatic paccage manager . and  i get a massge that dpkg was interped how can i resoleve this problem plz help me
<Stueh> Seeing it's satellite
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: and is the entry entered: <ipaddress> <hostname>
<Stueh> Because the Australian government are d***s
<IntuitiveNipple> Stueh: move to the international space station :p
<ActionParsnip> delly: close synaptic
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | delly
<ubottu> delly: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Stueh> IntuitiveNipple: Ooooh! I'd probably get betters speeds though!
<cdnexus> *nods* Canon are pretty rubbish for linux support sadly
<cdnexus> http://gkn.interbrainz.com/i250ubuntu/
<cdnexus> Have a read of that
<delly> ok after than
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: not IP but a web address (xx.endoftheinterned.org)
<alkamid> it's a service for those who have dynamic ip and want to have a static address
<alkamid> internet*
<delly> cammand not found
<gnu_d> cdnexus: hey what to try else ?
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: it must be the ip
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: no, it doesn't have to be the ip! It worked on my old machine with what I had
<mrp> 4/t
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: you can alias it in ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: export home="xx.endoftheinterned.org"
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: then close the terminal, you can then ssh $home
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: okay, I know it
<ibuclaw> delly, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: I just wanted to know whats wrong with my current hosts (:
<ActionParsnip> alkamid: ive never seen a hosts been used to translate a name to another name
<delly> i have run this cammaand
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: oh? I've seen people recommending this on forums
<delly> after than
<ActionParsnip> delly: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> delly: then do what you were gonna do
<delly> this is updating
<delly>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Favorit> then do what it says :) just prepend it with sudo
<delly> so how will i do this
<Favorit> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Favorit> like this
<ActionParsnip> delly: it told you how to fix it
 * ActionParsnip thinks it should offfer to autofix
<delly> ok  what should i do.
<ActionParsnip> what Favorit said
<ibuclaw> I would say run:   `sudo dpkg --configure -a`   again, and copy and paste the output into a pastebin
<Nero-Wolf> Hm.  Anyone else here use Pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: me
<slacker_nl> can someone explain this error: http://pb.opperschaap.net/116
<Nero-Wolf> ActionParsnip: Okay.  Is it just me, or have the last few builds seemed REALLY unstable?
<Nero-Wolf> ActionParsnip: Even on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: windows, yeah sometimmes it hangs while pressing tab and it dies
<ActionParsnip> Nero-Wolf: in linux its been fine
<Nero-Wolf> ActionParsnip: Wierd.  Cause Pidgin just died on this linux environment just now.
<Nero-Wolf> Not sure why.
<ibuclaw> slacker_nl,   echo ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<alkamid> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help. I'll make an alias in bashrc
<ibuclaw> check that it is valid, or exists, perhaps ?
<Nero-Wolf> Just looked up and the icon was gone.  Thought to myself "... ... ... did I wake up in front of the wrong computer this morning?"
<delly> plz help me
<Favorit> alkamid: if you don't run it as nobody (or whatever user your apache is configured to run under) you need to set APACHE_RUN_USER env var
<Favorit> alkamid: ups, rong target
<Favorit> slacker_nl: if you don't run it as nobody (or whatever user your apache is configured to run under) you need to set APACHE_RUN_USER env var
<Hansum> Can I troll in here?
<worldcitizen> Hansum: feel free
<bazhang> Hansum, no of course not
<Hansum> kewl
<Favorit> Hansum: no, but you can join #ubuntu in WoW.
<bazhang> !ot > Hansum
<ubottu> Hansum, please see my private message
<alkamid> !ot > alkamid
<ubottu> alkamid, please see my private message
<Hansum> !ot > ubottu
<ubottu> Hansum, please see my private message
<Hansum> :/
<Dr_willis> Ha ha
<Jampiter> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> slacker_nl: I'd ask in #apache
<slacker_nl> ibuclaw: doesn't matter, if i set the env var it still errors..
<Favorit> slacker_nl: to what user do you set the var?
<delly> how to set the dpkg
<qdb> hello. there were problem with 8.10 with nvidia mx 440. that should not be with 8.04, right? what will be if all updates of 8.04 are installed?
<Favorit> slacker_nl: http://pastebin.com/m6e94a70d
<Favorit> slacker_nl: you have to set both APACHE_RUN_USER & APACHE_RUN_GROUP
<Favorit> slacker_nl: by default it will be nobody for the user and nogroup for the group
<Jampiter> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<slacker_nl> Favorit: but those vars won't be used by sudo...
<Favorit> slacker_nl: you don't need sodu to dump vhost config
<slacker_nl> mkay'
<qdb> do you know how to make that mx 440 working with 8.10? i know only one untried way now : to run .run file from nvidia site.
<qdb> i tried to turn on "proposed updates" but it has not worked!
<slacker_nl> mkay
<slacker_nl> works
<slacker_nl> weird
<Favorit> why weird? :)
<DStrevinas> Hello, after a mess I've made with my box, my apt/sources.list take from Gutsy but I have Hardy. Should I manually set or is there an automatic method?
<Favorit> DStrevinas: I think just replacing every gutsy with hardy will do the trick
<DStrevinas> thanx
<drcode> hi all
<Fiftyone> he
<drcode> how cna
<slacker_nl> Favorit: not used to set these kind of vars to get info from apache
<drcode> how can I make ramstar from ubuntun 8.04?
<drcode> livecd?
<slacker_nl> Favorit: other commands like apache2 -L|-l|-v|-V do not require these vars to be set
<funkyHat> aghh! I don't know what I've done but if I hold alt and click the middle mouse button my mouse types 'Screenshot'
<ibuclaw> qdb, have you gone into Hardware Drivers ?
<Hansum> How do i download porno on linux?? plz help!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Hansum
<ibuclaw> Hansum, o.O
<ubottu> Hansum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slacker_nl> Hansum: the same way you do it on windows :+
<qdb> where it is ? no? ah.. yes! it is empty there!
<qdb> ibuclaw
<Favorit> Hansum: you start with typing "/leave looking for porn" right in this window.
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | funkyHat
<ubottu> funkyHat: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Fiftyone> Hello all i was wondering how do i create a new uid from commandlineK i want to create a uid begining with a number but its forbidden to do threw the gui for some reason.
<Stueh> May be a silly question, but I'm not sure. Does Ubuntu already have C++ installed to compile source?
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: this isn't a keyboard issue(although I guess it's related)... somehow alt+button3 on my mouse is mapped to type 'Screenshot'
<ActionParsnip> drcode: what is ramstar?
<ActionParsnip> !info ramstar
<ubottu> Package ramstar does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: you have set the shortcut somewhere in that configuration, be it keyboard or mouse
<funkyHat> ah no it was simpler than that... haha. looks like alt got stuck off... so I was just copying primary selection *oops*
<drcode> I have ubuntun installed , I want to make livecd
<drcode> or usb boot?
<Gotu> how to set the dpkg
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: sticky keyboard eh...have you had hansum over?
<big_ghost> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> !usb | drcode
<ubottu> drcode: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: not physically stuck, sometimes my modifier keys get somehow stuck the wrong way and I have to press them all a couple of times before I can type. Not sure why it is maybe I try to type too fast and get the order I hit them wrong
<big_ghost> i need help
<Gotu> how to set the dpkg
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: you missed the joke ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | big_ghost
<ubottu> big_ghost: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slacker_nl> Gotu: what?
<ActionParsnip> Gotu: can yuo please clarify
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: I didn't, I guess my sense of humor is cranky this early in the afternoon though :P
<ActionParsnip> heheh its nearly 1pm here
<funkyHat> Same
<ActionParsnip> 2 hours to go :D
<nETspideR> ok someone can tell me how can i route a mail adress
<ibuclaw> ActionParsnip, enough tim efor brunch yet then :)
<ActionParsnip> ibuclaw: kust tea for m please
<ibuclaw> ActionParsnip, I'll put the kettle on...
<nETspideR> i send a mail and when i reply to my mail its says Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 Unrouteable address
<Gotu> i want to remove phpmyadmin from my system  i get a error  ........dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bazhang> Gotu, run that command with sudo
<ibuclaw> Gotu, then run:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gotu> yes i m runing
<ActionParsnip> nETspideR: you need to have the wan ip address you use resolve to a name, then your email domain name will be that, e.g. user@domain.whatever
<Gotu> thanks friend
<Gotu> most most thanks
<ActionParsnip> nETspideR: when some replys to your mail, the name will resolve and the message will fly to your router, you then have to configure virtual server / port forwarding to send the data to your new email server
<big_ghost> i want to install ubuntu 8.10 on a ibook g3 500 Mhz dual usb how can i do this
<ActionParsnip> big_ghost: you need the ppc version of intrepid
<big_ghost> yea i know that much what else do i need
<ActionParsnip> big_ghost: then its the same process as the !usb guide said
<ActionParsnip> !usb | big_ghost
<ubottu> big_ghost: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ibuclaw> big_ghost, the ppc version of intrepid is on ports.ubuntu.com
<Gotu> hi friend how to install lammp
<Cyntek> why would he need to do a usb install for a i book g3 ?
<Gotu> hi friend how to install lammp-server
<ibuclaw> Gotu, type in aptitude
<ibuclaw> in the console
<Cyntek> why not just burn to disc and install that way?
<qdb> do you know how to make that nvidia mx 440 working with 8.10? i know only one untried way now : to run .run file from nvidia site. i tried to turn on "proposed updates" but it has not worked!
<Gotu> what's ur mean
<hareldvd> since kaudiocreator can not be installed due to it's dependencies (kdemultimedia-kio-plugin 3.5) I am looking for a recommendation on another ripping software.
<ibuclaw> Gotu, open up a terminal and type in   aptitude
<Gotu> ok
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: what does it do?
<qdb> also turned on backports
<Gotu> after than
<ibuclaw> Gotu, scroll down to "Tasks" and press Enter
<ibuclaw> then "Unrecognised Task"
<big_ghost> can i install ubuntu 8.10 form usb on ibook g3 ?
<Gotu> ok i want to install lampp
<qdb> i leave the channel but i am going to be in freenode.
<ibuclaw> Gotu, then scroll down until you see "--- lamp-server"
<ActionParsnip> big_ghost: yes, i gave you the link
<ibuclaw> Gotu, then press +
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: konqueror can rip cds
<ibuclaw> Gotu, then press g to confirm and install the packages
<Cyntek> ActionParsnip, why not install from disc ?
<hareldvd> ActionParsnip: Do you recommend it?
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: if you cant install via cd, yes
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: access times in usb are quicker than cd ;)
<DizzyDoo> Hi, does Ubuntu server work equally well when installed on an NTFS formatted SATA as when installed on a FAT32 formatted SATA?
<Gotu> no friend this not able lammp
<Gotu> here
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: but theres the time to create the usb as opposed to the cd
<freegoo> can anyone help, i can only mount my hfsplus formated hard drive as "READ ONLY" (ipod usb)
<ActionParsnip> freegoo: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<Cyntek> I understand, but he's looking to just install ubuntu without any problems, he's a first time user?
 * Favorit [detached]
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: i tought it was his only option so I gave him the link
<freegoo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: if you can install via cd i'd use that, its less complex to burn a cd and boot from it than put all the various gumf on a usb stick to boot from it
<Gotu> what i sould chose  new packge?
<hareldvd> ActionParsnip: any gnome ripping package you would recommend?
<Cyntek> He's trying to install the ubuntu 8.10 but it was not detecting the video card?
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: for ripping what?
<hareldvd> ActionParsnip: CDs
<Cyntek> ATi rage m3 agp x2
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: grip is one option
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: nice, ati sucks
<hareldvd> ActionParsnip: I used it. Anything better tnan that?
<Cyntek> Yes we know.
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: there is no better or "best" just wat you like
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: try a tonne of apps then choose one you like
<hareldvd> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks.
<Cyntek> How do we get around that small issue?
<Fiftyone> Hello all i was wondering how do i create a new uid from commandlineK i want to create a uid begining with a number but its forbidden to do threw the gui for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: i think he has to use vesa :(
<funkyHat> Fiftyone: no it's just forbidden
<BoulderDave> i have a profileList view, which operates off of a queryset, which is profile.objects.all().  However, in my profile model, i have a m2m field called 'networks'.  In my template, when i iterate through each profile in the querty set, i try to also iterate through each network in that profile.. but its not iterable.  how can i do this?
<hareldvd> Anyone uses xchat-gnome? can it be configured to play sound when anyone calls my name?
<sky_> can i install ubuntu via USB ?
<sky_> resp. reinstall ?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Cyntek> So how would he be able to enable vesa on ubuntu
<BoulderDave> shit sorry, thought i was in another chatroom
<BoulderDave> sorry guys
<snadge> how do i install the latest nvidia drivers on intrepid.. preferably in such a way that i dont have to redo it every time the kernel is updated?
<sky_> or with wubi can be ubuntu installed under Windows to existing ext3 partition ?
<Fiftyone> funkyhat so it cant be done?
<snadge> are there ubuntu packages for newer nvidia drivers that are compatible with intrepid?
<Dr_willis> snadge,  if you use the versions in the repos. tjhey should update/work when kernel changes happen
<Jampiter> Hi
<ActionParsnip> snadge: run lspci | grep -i vga
<Dr_willis> snadge,  those wont however be the 'latestest versions'
<Jampiter> How can I find out the speed and model of my processor in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> snadge: and paste the output here
<snadge> Dr_willis: problem is.. theres a bugfix in latest versions that i want
<sky_>  or with wubi can be ubuntu installed under Windows to existing ext3 partition ?
<ActionParsnip> sky_: its hugely messy
<Dr_willis> snadge,  then you will have to watchout for kernel upgrades
<snadge> ActionParsnip: G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]
<Dr_willis> sky_,  wubi installs to a file on the windows drive.. not a ext3 partition
<g4lv4tr0n> hi how can i specify the passwor when using gksu ???
<Cyntek> ActionParsnip, So how would he be able to enable vesa support on Ubuntu during the installation process?
<funkyHat> Fiftyone: it must start with a lower case letter
<ActionParsnip> snadge: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<sky_> he my friend want find way how to reinstall ubuntu because his CD ROM doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: its default to use vesa, you can add boot options to change res
<funkyHat> Fiftyone: after that you can have lower and upper case letters, digits and _ or -
<snadge> ActionParsnip: im actually after either 180 or 173.14.16 beta
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know if there are alternative drivers to iwl3945 to work round the WPA-Enterprise bug and the kill-switch bug (which is marked as wont-fix on launchpad)?
<snadge> ahh 177 is newer than 173 beta ?
<ActionParsnip> snadge: it appears to be supported by 180 in jaunty, not sure in intrepid
<g4lv4tr0n> how can i specify a password when using gksu ???
<ActionParsnip> snadge: not sure i dont look that deep. I just look at what is said to work
<snadge> how do i tell which glx i have installed currently?
<ActionParsnip> g4lv4tr0n: a lil graphical window will popup for you to tpe your password in
<ActionParsnip> snadge: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<snadge> ok im already running 177.. there appears to be a 180 in intrepid.. not sure if it will work *shrugs*
<frambler> hi people :)
<ActionParsnip> snadge: could try it, yu can always revert back
<ActionParsnip> snadge: you will need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> snadge: after installing
<ActionParsnip> snadge: then gksudo nvidia-settings to set resolution
<frambler> this is not a particular linux question, but... someone here recommend using a netbook (acer one, especifically) to web development and c++ dev ?
<Flynsarmy> Are there any text editors for ubuntu like notepad++ that support calltips for PHP?
<ibuclaw> frambler, you could certain give it a try. I don't use my AA1 for web development in particular, but I've written applications on it just fine.
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: i think gedit can
<Sarkie> kate? gedit?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: i think it reads the type of text and starts highlighting once saved
<big_ghost> im trying to find out if i get the alternative ppc version on ubuntu 8.10 is their an installation tutorial
<frambler> ibuclaw: desktop applications? I'm asking because I haven't bought one yet. I'll just buy if it fits my needs.
<ActionParsnip> big_ghost: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<unr3a1> hey all
<unr3a1> whats the command to set your wireless card into monitoring mode?
<ibuclaw> ActionParsnip, I actually discovered gedit can do /anything/ yesterday. Found a plugin called "External Tools". It allows you to run any shell commands on the text file... that's almost as good as vim :)
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, how do you get calltips in gedit?
<Nefasto> hello all!
<ActionParsnip> ibuclaw: i just use yakuake, dos the lot
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: i dont even know what calltips are
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: maybe someone else can advise
<Dr_willis> I like the 'geany' text editor. :)
<Nefasto> I´m trying to run xdebug on LAMP (ubuntu), but connecting from a Windows box... The xdebug plugin is working fine, but netbeans won´t see it... any clues as to why??
<Sarkie> vim?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, intellitext. function argument tooltips as you type ( to open a function bracket
<ibuclaw> frambler, yes, I've written desktop applications on it. It is no different to any other version of Linux. You just need to install it via the "hidden" package manager: pirut
<ibuclaw> frambler, the applications required for compiling/building, that is
<Nefasto> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: oh yea like in visual environments for coding
<malodix> A few days ago, I was downloading a game on to my second hard drive. Half-way through, I got a balloon popup in the corner, telling me the drive had become read-only, I imagine because of having 'limited space', although there was 22gb left. Doing fdisk -l tells me that /dev/sda and /dev/sdb cannot be opened, even though both are not SCSI drives. Any suggestions?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, yep
<swamptin> Does anyone know of something like Adobe Flash CS3 that's available for Linux/Ebuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: i dont know of any editor but i know what you mean
<unr3a1> does nobody know?
<Dr_willis> malodix,  ide drives are seen as 'scsi' drives normally these days..  check the mount command.. many times if a drive has 'errors' it gets forced to remount read only
<ActionParsnip> swamptin: its a proprietary POS from adobe so only adobe make the dev kits like that
<ibuclaw> frambler, and even if the Linpus desktop look isn't your thing. You can install Ubuntu on it just fine. I use this: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<kavity> I thought that said geteasypussy :<
<malodix> Dr_willis: mount shows no mount points on my second drive, but also, the second drive can not be recognised by gparted.
<swamptin> ActionParsnip: I was more thinking along the same lines, like gimp doing flash or something, get me? Not CS3 for linux :)
<Dr_willis> Im using eeebuntu on my Aceraspire one.  -  the relation ship between eeebuntu and easypeasy is  confusing. :) i wonder if the 2 projects are merging..
<Dr_willis> malodix,  thats not a good sign if gparted cant see it..  'sudo fdisk -l ' should show it also
<ibuclaw> kavity, haha. All you need is to get out more, get acquainted with old friends and raise your self esteem :)
<Marfi> Dr_willis, I would hope not. EasyPeasy didn't run well on my Eee
<Dr_willis> Marfi,  theres so many netbook-variants.. i cant get them all straight. :)
<Marfi> Dr_willis, hehe, I know. I would install Ubuntu onto the Eee, and use the array.org repositories for the custom kernel
<ibuclaw> Marfi, shame. It works just fine on my Acer (not that I want to brag about that :)
<Dr_willis> Marfi,  im using  the Aceraspireone Puppuy Linux Variant at the moment on mine
<nettezzaumana> hi all .. exist a way, howto list packages sorted by install time .. like `rpm -qa --last` in rpm based systems?
<Marfi> ibuclaw, When I installed it, the "install" Ubuntu icon was still there
<Dr_willis> Im very happy with my AcerAspireOne.. i just wish it had  svideo out..
<Pici> nettezzaumana: Seeing as Ubuntu is not an rpm based system, try asking in the channel for the distro that you are using,
<Marfi> Dr_willis, Puppy is one of the best for netbooks I have heard
<malodix> Dr_willis: fdisk -l also shows only the first drive. I'd hate to lose my second drive. Before all this happened though, my partitions on my first drive were hda1, hda2, etc. They're now sda1, sda2.
<blufade> does anybody know how to use "vi editor"
<ibuclaw> :q!
<Dr_willis> malodix,  depending on the disrto and kernel an dother stuff..  ide drives now show up as scsi.           somthing to watch out for.
<nettezzaumana> Pici: omg. reread my question please .. it relates to ubuntu .. surely
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis:  Marfi: puppy is awesome
<Pici> nettezzaumana: Ah. I misunderstood, sorry.
<ibuclaw> blufade, open a terminal and type in: vimtutor
<nettezzaumana> Pici: np. urw
<Dr_willis> blufade,  vi is very very very well doucmented at dozens of sites..  there is the 'vimtutor' program thats a must  work thriough also. :)
<Marfi> blufade, I prefer nano, but thats just me
<cliebow> anyone using openldap in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: yeah i'm a nano guy too
<ActionParsnip> !ldap | cliebow
<ubottu> cliebow: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<malodix> Dr_willis: I'm still using a 1.24 kernel, I think. I haven't updated the kernel in some time. But it appears that since my second drive became read only, they've magically become scsi drives. :/
<nettezzaumana> would someone tell me, if dpkg/apt* can print list of packages (like dpkg -l) but sorted by install time?
<nettezzaumana> i am sorry. i have no ubuntu or debian system here
<nettezzaumana> that's why i am asking
<Dr_willis> malodix,  i doubt if thats correct..    - the ide drives have been showing uip for me as scsi drives for the last 2 releases I think.
<Dr_willis> malodix,  i have ntoiced that on some of my old box's they still show as hd##  - must be some driver/kernel    thing on those old machines.
<Pici> nettezzaumana: After a quick look, I don't see an option for that on the dpkg manpage, but you could always look through /var/log/dpkg.log
<Dr_willis> malodix,  as a test.. get a live cd/ and see if you can access the drives from there.. You may want to 'fsck' the filesystems while you are at it.
<blufade> guys, i have a problem, pro engineer uses vi editor by default.....in windiws it uses notpad for the same function.....so is there anyway i can change this to gedit or some other text editor instead of vi
<jrib> blufade: what is "pro engineer"?
<Dr_willis> I use vi in windows. :)
<nettezzaumana> Pici: ah .. ok .. good pointment .. thanks
<blufade> ﻿jrib, CAD/CAM s/w
<ActionParsnip> nettezzaumana: not that i can see
<Pici> nettezzaumana: You can look through those commands manpages yourself at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ if you want too.
<Dr_willis> vi   Vs. Notepad.exe    thats  like going from  a    Jeep to a pogostick. :)
<malodix> Dr_willis: Yeah, I'll give that a go. I'm stuck as to where to go next. Thanks for you help. :)
<Marfi> malodix, Dr_willis you can also ls /dev/sd* or ls /dev/hd* to see if its even being seen in there. You may have forgotten to plug in the power. That's comming from someone who has done that. ;)
<nettezzaumana> Pici: yes i can .. or betterly :: i should
<big_ghost> if i install ubuntu and i want to eventually go back to osx can i ?
<Dr_willis> big_ghost,  err.. its your machine.. you can format it all you want.. of course.
<ilias> hi everybody
<Dr_willis> big_ghost,  its not like Linux some how  glues your pc  down.
<big_ghost> thank you
<malodix> Marfi: The drive is definitely there. Bios detects it and I can even run 'badblocks' on it. It's just that gparted, fdisk and the like can't detect it.
<ilias> can someone help me install my audio hardware on ubuntu? i have reatlek
<Marfi> malodix, what type of drive is it? IDE, SATA?
<Dr_willis> malodix,  thats very very very very weird.. YOU did run 'sudo fdisk -l' and not 'fdisk -l' ?
<blufade> is there a way to disable vi editor and force programs to use normal text editor
<kavity> vi's not normal?
<Dr_willis> blufade,  some would call vi a normal text editor. :)
<Pici> blufade: Is 'pro engineer' in the Ubuntu package repositories?
<kavity> vi(m) > *
<malodix> Dr_willis: Yup. sudo fdisk -l shows all partitions on my first drive perfectly, but there's no sign of the second drive.
<ActionParsnip> !find engineer
<ubottu> File engineer found in asterisk-sounds-extra, boswars-data, gaphor, geda-doc, gnome-accessibility-themes (and 10 others)
<Dr_willis> I do notice theres a 'altertive' in /etc/alternatives ----->   editor -> /usr/bin/vim.gnome   - If you change that. then programs that call 'editor' will launch whatever you set it to
<malodix> Marfi: It's an IDE, with 1 NTFS partition. Although, since this has happened, my drives appear to be sda and sdb now. Right up until the last minute this happened, they were hda and hdb
<ActionParsnip> blufade: apt-cache search engineer
<erUSUL> blufade: export nano as your EDITOR or VISUAL env variable or just « sudo update-alternatives --config editor »
<tux_> i can't seem to get vlc to play a .asx stream, video works but sound does not, says i need a wmas codec
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> !codec | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tux_> erUSUL, did that
<erUSUL> tux_: :|
<Dr_willis> blufade,  you may want to read --->   http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html      first to learn the 'underlaying  mentality' behind Vi
<Marfi> malodix, then it seems that it is either hda or hdb. do ls /dev/hda* or ls /dev/hdb*, and see which partitions are there. Mount them, and see what happens. That's what I do if it isn't working. =)
<Marfi> malodix, you may also have to use -o force if its NTFS
<WindBack> I have recently installed ubuntu. When I look in the xorg.conf file to see the default configuration i see that the file is empty. I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but the "wizard" dont askme nothing related to the video configuration.  I want to know from what place xorg is taking the video configuration??
<rdw200169> blufade,  $ sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Dr_willis> WindBack,  X auto-configures for the most part  now a days.
<Dr_willis> WindBack,  it can still use the xorg.conf to some degree
<Marfi> WindBack, where are you looking for the file?
<malodix> Marfi: /dev/hda and /dev/hdb no longer exists. It's now /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. :) It's pretty odd. /dev/sdb* lists no partitions. Does there need to be at least one partition before gParted will recognise the drive? I would have though that would have been a bit odd.
<Marfi> malodix, no, it should see it. Try a reboot, and see if that gets it
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me in configuring a network printer of type KONICA MINOLTA 7222 df-320 ?
<cdavis> is there a way to get a list of the software installed from one laptop and just apply that software set to easily migrate to another laptop?
<malodix> Marfi: Been there, done that. :)
<n8tuserf> !clone | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rdw200169> malodix, you could also try the gparted livecd
<Marfi> aboSamoor, you need the IP of the printer
<Marfi> malodix, rdw200169 was getting ready to say that. =)
<cdavis> n8tuserf, perfect, thanks
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2718
<malodix> :P
<cdavis> !automate | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis, please see my private message
<malodix> rdw200169: I might give that a whirl. If it manages to read the disk but not the partitions, is there a way to recover the previous partition table?
<WindBack> Dr_willis, I'm looking for it on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Marfi> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<rdw200169> malodix, testdisk in the ubuntu repos can do that
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: looks like konika may have a driver on their site
<WindBack> Dr_willis, i liked the previos version which showed you the defalult configuration on xorg.confg
<rdw200169> malodix, its a little difficult to use, but not impossible.  there are guides on their website.
<WindBack> Dr_willis, then you were able to change it
<Dr_willis> WindBack,   too bad i guess. :)
<malodix> rdw200169: I tried testdisk and like gparted and fdisk, only seen my first drive.
<Dr_willis> WindBack,  You can  use your old xorg.conf and it should work and let you change things..
<aboSamoor> Marfi: I know the IP address I can not find the model in the database!   ActionParsnip: I have those drivers in the database. I can not my find the model
<rdw200169> malodix, is this a usb hard drive?
<WindBack> Dr_willis, yes , but in tthe pass, when you run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, you were able to see the automatic configuration generated in your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> WindBack,  that ciommand is obsoleted  in the latest Ubuntu releases.
<malodix> rdw200169: Nope, IDE. I've just tried testdisk again and it's now showing the second drive, but returns 'Read error at 0/2/1 (lba=126)' when attempting to analyse the cylinders. Doesn't look good. :(
<Dr_willis> WindBack,  and from what i hear about the next X release.. many  more changes are heading this way. and will annoy lots of people :)
<Marfi> aboSamoor, Try to pick one that is of the same series
<rdw200169> malodix, well, *as long as you're not encountering a power issue* something like SpinRite
<aboSamoor> Marfi: I don't find any of the series. do you suggest specific one
<aboSamoor> ?
<rdw200169> malodix, may be able to test your HDD, but that's not a guarantee
<Marfi> aboSamoor, what series is it?
<WindBack> Dr_willis, tanks
<malodix> rdw200169: Ok, I'll give that a go and if all else fails, attempt to recover the data I need, then start from fresh. Thanks for the help.
<minche> hello
<WindBack> Dr_willis, :(
<minche> i have a problem =(
<WindBack> Dr_willis, thanks for yor help
<minche> every video i open (wiht anything) is blinking
<KDB9000> Is there anyway I can have hal automatic mount a drive with the force command? I have an NTFS hard drive that I used on my Ubuntu Laptop and my Windows at home and every time I plug it back into my laptop, I need to type in the command to have it mount.
<minche> and it is really annoying =/
<minche> please =(
<aboSamoor> Make: KONICA MILTONA Model: df-320 and it is 7222
<aboSamoor> Marfi: Make: KONICA MILTONA Model: df-320 and it is 7222
<Marfi> kk, h/o
<minche> =(
<minche> awwwwwww
<onca> What are the main differences among partition types?
<linuxrevolution> hi
<onca> I am not sure if I should user Reiser FS or ext3..
<linuxrevolution> please help me to detect a monitor
<linuxrevolution> samsun 17 but ubuntu says samsung 16!!
<minche> blinking videos problem =(
<aboSamoor> Marfi: This is the page of the printer. I can not map mine to any driver available in the database http://www.konicaeurope.com/product/office/7222.shtml
<Marfi> aboSamoor, do you have the windows driver for the disk?
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have a downloader which supports username and password like flashget?
<Marfi> aboSamoor, I used to work at a real estate with one of those
<minche> pleeeeeeeeease
<filipov> hi
<ikonia> minche: please just ask your question and wait for a response
<linuxrevolution> yoohoo how can I detect my monitor???
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, plug it in?
<erUSUL> onca: use ext3... reiser is basically fading into nonexistence
<onca> erUSUL, ok
<mo0se> can you not make commands like this
<onca> erUSUL, should I use ext2 for my boot partition?
<aboSamoor> Marfi: I installed the windows drivers. I don't know to do with them
<erUSUL> onca: indiferent imho
<mo0se> mysqldump -u root --password=pass drupaldb > "/home/Backups/`date +%x`/drupaldb.sql"
<linuxrevolution> Marfi: what?
<mo0se> whats wrong wiht ht?
<desady> Hello guys out there!
<ikonia> mo0se: -d $database
<filipov> ive got a question about how to replace the Mic input with Line-out. My problem is that my original Line-out is broken.. In windows, theres a small application called "Realtek HD audio manager", and it does the magic.. But I'd like to do the same in Linux.
<Marfi> aboSamoor, I'm going through the add printer scren, and there is an option to add a .ppd , which is "post script printer description flies can often be found on the driver disk that comes with the printer. For postScript printers they are often part of the windows driver"
<ikonia> mo0se: maybe -D $database
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, can't see the monitor? Plug it in. Make sure the power cable is plugged in
<num1fng> does any know why in open office it is adding dots every time I hit the space bar or a weird symbol when i hit the return key
<linuxrevolution> marfi: I can use it but it's 17 and ubuntu says it's 16!
<aboSamoor> Marfi: what does this mean ?!
<[Matt]> anyone know anything about installing WoW under linux? specifically when im trying to install under wine and get to the EULA tha ceept button is greyed out even after i scroll to the bottom?
<desady> can anyone help me share folders on networks in ubuntu
<[Matt]> accept*
<Travis-42> is there a difference between running "sudo -u user" and "sudo su user".  I'm trying to understand a init.d script which uses the latter.
<mo0se> ikonia: can you do "mkdir /home/Backups/`date +%x`/" ???
<mo0se> it doesnt seem to work
<ikonia> mo0se: mkdir -p
<Marfi> aboSamoor, from what I have seen, a .ppd is a sort of driver file for the printer. It's like ndiswrapper + wireless cards, but for the printer.
<ikonia> mo0se: mkdir -p /home/Backups/`date +%x`
<Marfi> aboSamoor, It lets you use the windows driver for the printer
<Kryzler> hey
<[Matt]> anyone?
<fader> num1fng: Go to Tools - Options - OpenOffice.org Writer - Formatting Aids and uncheck "Paragraph end" and "Spaces"
<Kryzler> my ubuntu grub loader doesn't work properly
<oskar-> num1fng, that are typography related hints to know, where the space between types comes from
<linuxrevolution> :-(
<Kryzler> How do I fix this?
<Kryzler> I need help
<ikonia> Kryzler: explain the problem
<fader> num1fng: (And possibly "breaks" if it's checked as well)
<Marfi> aboSamoor, check the driver disk, and see if there is a .ppd file there. That should do it for ya. =)
<mo0se> ikonia: shit, now it creates home/Backups/02/19/2009... any way to even make that 02192009/ ??
<Kryzler> basically, I installed openSUSE just to try it out, and when I select Ubuntu, it loads the Ubuntu grub, and then when I try to load anything from there, it all goes ka-put
<oskar-> Kryzler, how can we know? or am i missing the line with the details? ;)
<ikonia> mo0se: please control your language
<ikonia> Kryzler: define ka-put - please be exact
<mo0se> my bad didn't realize it was  rule here.
<linuxrevolution> marfi: I click detect monitor but nothing happens
<ikonia> mo0se: mand date
<freegoo> guys i really need help, i tryed mounting with sudo. but when i try and create a file i get the read only error
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, is it plugged in? Is there power going to the monitor?
<ikonia> mo0se: sorry "man date" look at +d+m+y
<freegoo> i check mount. and it says RW
<Kryzler> ka-put: colloquial English term derived from the Dutch "kapot" which means "broken"
<num1fng> Fader : Thx I have been fighting with that for a while.
<linuxrevolution> Marfi: yes!
<ikonia> Kryzler: how do you know its broken, I mean explain the error
<freegoo> "/dev/sdb3 on /media/dfddrive type hfsplus (rw)"
<fader> num1fng: no problem :)
<oskar-> Kryzler, details, please!
<Kryzler> I get Error 15
<ikonia> !grub > Kryzler
<ubottu> Kryzler, please see my private message
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, Simple problems first, then more difficult fixes. ;) What type of videocard are you using?
<Kryzler> and it says it can't find anything
<freegoo> i also tryed chmod. but again said read only file system. any idea guys?
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, Can you plug it into the main monitor slot, and it work? You may need to reboot if you do it like this
<ikonia> !grub > Kryzler
<odinsbane> I'm using wpa_supplicant and it works fine, but lately I will become disconnected from the internet and wpa_supplicant just says associated with ... over and over.
<freegoo> seriously out of ideas here guys. can anyone help
<linuxrevolution> marfi: I have an Asus p5kpl and it has an onboard card
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, so are you using 1 monitor or 2?
<linuxrevolution> marfi: 1
<freegoo> i also tryed chmod. but again said read only file system. seriously out of ideas. can anyone help?????
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, you may need to add a modeline to the xorg.conf file for the monitor. Do a google search for "xorg modeline <monitor model>"
<Marfi> freegoo, what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> freegoo: does hfs have write support in ubuntu ?
<linuxrevolution> marfi: thanx a lot mate
<Marfi> linuxrevolution, np. =)
<ikonia> freegoo: as in - is wrie functionaity a supported feature
<Marfi> freegoo, if your using HFS...the only way that Linux has write support to it is if it is NOT journaled
<freegoo> ikonia: how do i check if write-support is enabled. is there a libery w should download
<ikonia> freegoo: check Marfi comment - Marfi seems clued in on it
<ikonia> Marfi: nice find
<bazhang> !info hfsplus
<ubottu> hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Marfi> ikonia, freegoo My fiance's Mac HDD crashed, 60 gigs of her software gone. So I spent 3 days in Linux + HFS. =)
<vegombrei> ive finally got a chance to upgrade my pc. i wanna go with ubuntu. but i have a few questions. does it have a 64 bit version? whats the difference? im planning on getting a high end gaming config, does ubuntu support all the latest high end mother boards and graphics card and sound etc? please advise ..
<Marfi> ikonia, was able to pull it off, though
<ikonia> Marfi: good info to know
<frankS2> how can i show the changelog for packages?
<[Matt]> vego yes therea a 64bit edition
<Dr_willis> !hardware | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<frankS2> that is availibe via apt-get dist-upgrade
<Marfi> vegombrei, yes, it has 64 bit. Runs good, imo. Ubuntu should support it, and if you get a video card, GO NVIDIA!
<Dr_willis> vegombrei,  often with linux - its not  idea to get 'the latest and greatest hardware'  the stuff thats been out for some time will most likely have better support.
<KDB9000> Need help mounting an NTFS drive, after it has been on a windows machine and then I use it on my Ubuntu system, it doesn't auto mount. I need to mount it manually using the force command. Is there a way around this so it will mount it with the force command or something like that? NTFS-config does not see the hard drive
<freegoo> Marfi: thanks alot. so if i use hfs non journaled it should all be fine?
<vegombrei> Marfi: i was actually thinking of the new radeon. you sure NVIDIA is the way to go for ubuntu?
<Marfi> freegoo, It should be fine...but I would hiiiighly recommend not to. Are you looking for a file system to write back and forth between a mac and Ubuntu?
<[Matt]> i think my system might be fubar :<
<mercutio22> vegombrei> get nVidia. It has better linux support
<Marfi> vegombrei, Nvidia has been giving drivers out for Linux for more than 8 years. ATI just opened up their drivers. ANd yes, Nvidia is the way to go for Linux. You will be cussing linux up one side and down the other if you get ATI
<vegombrei> Dr_willis: i agree sir, however when im assembling a new pc i'd rather get the latest because its gonna get obsolete in a year anyway the way computer tech is progressing today
<freegoo> Marfi: the drive is my ipod, so its installed on mac hfs+. ideal support would be both wmac and linux
<linux_guy> [Matt], you'll have to change your nick, thats my first name
<creek23_> hi, how do i increase the alloted size for /tmp
<ikonia> creek23_: you need to resize the partition
<linux_guy> [Matt], type /nick Wilbur
<lolwtfmynickismy> :o
<ikonia> linux_guy: he can have whatever nick he wants - please don't request that
<linux_guy> can you set up the edubuntu repos in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> vegombrei,  when building a new pc  - i get whats the most value for the $$ then save the rest of the $$ for  the NEXT pc.. or slowly upgrade the hardware with the $$ i saved..
<linux_guy> ikonia, im just kidding
<Marfi> freegoo, find a windows computer, and just make it a winpod. I'm pretty sure it installs it as fat32, which can be read by all 3
<linux_guy> <insert joke here>
<pos69sum> i have a broadcom bcm430 wireless card in my dell latitude laptop - i got it to work using fwcutter but now it just stopped working
<Dr_willis> vegombrei,  its hard to justify a $500 video card.. when it will become $200 in 4 mo. :)
<lolwtfmynickismy> what does it mean when i can use up to 3 sticks of ram in any configuration on my motherboard but as soon as i try and use all 4 my system refuses to post???
<creek23_> typing df -h displays that only 1MB is alloted ---> overflow              1.0M   64K  960K   7% /tmp
<pos69sum> i think it was after i applied system updates yesterday
<creek23_> * overflow              1.0M   64K  960K   7% /tmp
<freegoo> Marfi: yer i guess, but i hate caving into m$ bullshit just for multi client support
<Marfi> Adios everyone
<pos69sum> does anyone know why that would happen?
<lolwtfmynickismy> and now when tryint to re-install windows i bluescreen
<lolwtfmynickismy> :<
<vegombrei> Marfi: hmm i think ill keep that in mind make sure i get nvidia
<lolwtfmynickismy> i think mt motherboard might be slightly shafted :<
<Dr_willis> vegombrei,  i would definatly go Nvidia for the video card at least. :)
<vegombrei> Dr_willis: i agree, it hurts,
<kjs> anyone know a decent web designer?
<ikonia> kjs: as in an application ?
<lolwtfmynickismy> what does it mean when i can use up to 3 sticks of ram in any configuration on my motherboard but as soon as i try and use all 4 my system refuses to post???
<kjs> I need a small site making for my company
<lolwtfmynickismy> duff memory controller on motherboard?
<ikonia> kjs: you have been here enough to know the channel topic
<ikonia> kjs: why are you asking in an ubuntu support channel
<linux_guy> pos69sum, paste lshw -C network
<kjs> thought there might be some web designers knocking around in here...
<ikonia> kjs: you know the topic
<linux_guy> ikonia, you're on a roll today
<linux_guy> hey, can an ubuntu user use the edubuntu repos?
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, how much ram?
<vegombrei> Dr_willis: but in my case i get my company to get me one for my home. thats where i use ubuntu actually im learning linux. catch is they will buy me whatever pc i wish but just once a year. so in my case its better to go flat out and then stay putt for the next 3 yrs. what say you
<lolwtfmynickismy> all 1Gb ram sticks
<lolwtfmynickismy> can use 3gb
<pos69sum> linux_guy - i can't cos i don't have networking on it right now
<AdamS42> Hello. Can I just ignore "warning /etc/init.d/myscript missing LSB style header..." when running update-rc.d? Did it fix itself?
<lolwtfmynickismy> but as soon as the 4th dgoes in it wont post
<pos69sum> i was never able to get wired interface working
<j_aroslav> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu - I can not see my second windows disk, what is the trick to see it?
<lolwtfmynickismy> also... im using ubuntu right now because i think somethings wrong elsewhere
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, I am not sure why it won't post (last one might be a bad stick) but i think Ubuntu has a 4 GB limit unless you are using 64-bit (could be wrong on this). have you swapped out one of the working ons with the 4th?
<marathon> hello what's .local can i erase it?
<lolwtfmynickismy> using 64bit
<lolwtfmynickismy> also using 64bit windows
<lolwtfmynickismy> tested all sticks also in memtest
<lolwtfmynickismy> theyre fine
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, alright, so the last stick does work. what is the motherboard?
<creek23> ikonia: i just freed 600MB. i was thinking if i could allot some of those to the /tmp ?
<lolwtfmynickismy> swapped them out also trying uindividual ones
<lolwtfmynickismy> nvidia 650 sli
<dayo_> marathon: don't delete it
<vegombrei> Dr_willis: my hardware guy told me about this new ram and solid state harddrives and water cooling systems that makes your pc run so quiet its not funny. about the ram, he told me he can get me 16 gb of ram, it kinda gave me a hard on hehehe i gotta get it bro
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, nvidia makes motherboards now?
<marathon> ok but is it used for what?
<lolwtfmynickismy> nforce
<marathon> there is a ./local/share/Trash
<lolwtfmynickismy> its an intel nforce basically
<oCean_> lolwtfmynickismy: try to keep the problem description (and your actions so far) on one line.
<marathon> can i remove the Trash?
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have a downloader which supports username and password like flashget?
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, who makes the board though (MSI, AUSU, Intel, etc... )
<Silverwing> marathon, do you have a trash applet around on your desktop?
<j_aroslav> anybody could help me please?
<Myrtti> Kartagis: this'll sound bad, but yes. wget. there is a graphical frontend for it called gwget, but I'm not sure how good it is.
<marathon> in the path ./local/share there is a subfolder Trash
<marathon> i would like to remove it
<lolwtfmynickismy> Asus p5n-e iirc
<marathon> but i don't know why there is a Trash folder in ./local/share
<Silverwing> marathon, I'd suggest to backup the files there and give it a try
<Machin> hi!
<marathon> ok
<Silverwing> hi
<rakgenius> anybody have idea abt smbtorture
<lolwtfmynickismy> also... im using ubuntu right now because i think somethings wrong elsewhere.  previous to today i had some serious issues with my vid card.  in certain situations with heavy load it would almost freeze. like when playing WoW and soemthing requiring a heavy load would happen my FPS would drop to around 1 frame every 4-8 seconds :P
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, alright, the board can hold 8 GB of RAM so that is good
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, are you having a ram problem or a graphic card problem?
<lolwtfmynickismy> not altogether sure
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, you said you couldn't post with 4 GB of RAM right?
<lolwtfmynickismy> yes
<vegombrei> lolwtfmynickismy: what graphics card do you have ?
<lolwtfmynickismy> 4850 ati
<mo0se> any way to stop a shell script from requiring you to press enter to confirm it completed?
<vegombrei> lolwtfmynickismy: someone just told me ubuntu and ati arent that good friends .. they like nvidia better
<pos69sum> was there some type of system update yesterday that would cause broadcom wireless cards from working?
<lolwtfmynickismy> ye
<Dimensions> Hi not sure where to ask this question ... but i have a dedicated server with Ubuntu ... i would like to access its /var/www via its ip ... i have installed it phpmyadmin on it via ssh and can access phpmyadmin login but nothing else ... how do i access its /var/www via its ip ?
<pos69sum> would cause broadcom wireless cards to stop working i mean
<Kartagis> Myrtti, do you know where username and password are set?
<rakgenius> any1 knows abt smbtorture?
<Myrtti> Kartagis: there's several options atleast in the commandline version for entering usernames and passwrds
<Kartagis> Dimensions, set apache's DocumentRoot
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, why are you using an ATi card in a SLi motherboard?
<Dimensions> Kartagis: DocumentRoot is set to /var/www already ...
<Myrtti> Kartagis: I'm sure --help will tell you more
<Silverwing> pos69sum, I have a broadcom chipset (linksys card) and it's all working fine.. Not sure if my card is the same as yours though
<oCean_> Dimensions: what is the error you get
<Dimensions> oCean_:  the error is "Not Found" the requested / is not found on this server
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, nevermind. I thought there might be a problem right there but it would still work.
<lolwtfmynickismy> im sat here under ubuntu with an ati card in however...  also come to think of it after installing linux prevously under the program notifications at the top right corner i used to get the ATI driver notification (if you know what i mean) but i dont get that now
<ibuclaw> mo0se, which shell script would that be?
<oCean_> Dimensions: in your DocumentRoot, there is no index file (e.g. index.html or index.php), so if you just type http://<ipaddress> it returns that error
<mo0se> ibuclaw: it's a custom backup cron i wrote
<oCean_> Dimensions: do you have a subdir in /var/www ? Some application
<mo0se> but at the end of running it makes you press enter to quit
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, if you are using ATi, you should use the restricted drivers. for gnome it is in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<lolwtfmynickismy> nothing appears in the box
<Silverwing> moOse, you could try 'echo yourpassword | yourscript'
<ibuclaw> Silverwing, I don't think its a password issue :s
<Dimensions> oCean_: i have just an index file in /var/www and there is a folder with another test index.html too
<Silverwing> ibuclaw, thought it was.. :p never mind
<ibuclaw> :þ
<ibuclaw> mo0se, can you post the script into a pastebin for analysis?
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, open a terminal and type lspci | grep vga and let me know what you get
<mo0se> i think i got it actually... just echoed the keypress for enter hah
<oCean_> Dimensions: and http://<ip>/index.html (explicitly) also returns the same error?
<Dimensions> yes oCean_
<oCean_> Dimensions: see what /var/log/apach2/error_log says
<Dimensions> same error with that too
<ibuclaw> I'm just curious what command you are using that is asking to press enter....
<mo0se> ibuclaw: my last problem is i'm writing success to a log file, echo overwrites everything, is there a way to append it to the end of the doc?
<mo0se> ibuclaw: the last command is...
<mo0se> tar
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, VGA might need to be in all caps
<mo0se> packing a directory
<Dimensions> oCean_: [Thu Feb 19 14:28:20 2009] [error] [client *IP*] File does not exist: /htdocs
<lolwtfmynickismy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9442
<Pici> mo0se: echo 'foo' >> bar  will append to the end of bar
<oCean_> Dimensions: it seems that your DocRoot is not correctly configured
<ibuclaw> mo0se, on your "echo overwrites everything" use:  echo "Success" >> /var/log/file.log
<oCean_> Dimensions: go check the settings in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<KDB9000> I need some help with an NTFS hard drive that I use between my windows and Ubuntu. Ubuntu doesn't like to mount it after I have had it plugged into windows and I need to type the mount command manually. anyway to fix this?
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, thats not good. what kind of card is it?
<oCean_> Dimensions: apache expects the root to be at /htdocs, not /var/www
<Dimensions> oCean_:  restarting apache2 gives this warning too "[warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts" and ... waiting apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for localhost.localdomai
<lolwtfmynickismy> kind??  radeon HD 4850 thats as much as i know
<KDB9000> oCean_, the default is /var/www
<oCean_> KDB9000: not in Demensions case, see his error
<oCean_> Dimensions: well it seems the apache config is a little off...
<Dimensions> oCean_:  site-enable folder is empty
<z1pp3r> On a fresh 8.10 install, my wireless (pci card, not a laptop) card was detected and it shows my wireless network. However, whenever i connect to the network the system crashes. Cant even ctrl+alt+F2 to cli. Any ideas?
<KDB9000> oCean_, but did he change it to that? I know in all the ubuntu servers i set up with apache2 it is always been defaulted to /var/www
<Myrtti> Dimensions: localhost.localdomain? surely it's subdomain.localhost?
<oCean_> Dimensions: see in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ if there is a file called "default"
<big_ghost> i just installed kubuntu 5.04 is hter any way i can update to 8.10 alternative installlation disk ppc
<pumpkin_> hi. I want to install ubuntu 8.10 onto a usb stick. The HD is broken, the laptop can boot from USB. Any special details to think about? Any tutorials (not from usb but to usb)
<Myrtti> big_ghost: no.
<Dimensions> oCean_ that file is in site-enabled
<big_ghost> so what would i have to do to update to 8.10 ?
<big_ghost> ppc version
<Silverwing> pumpkin, Is your usb-stick large enough? I guess that's all you have to think about :D
<Dimensions> KDB9000: that default the ISP guys have given me ...
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy,  I am not sure why it is seeing it as unknown, there could be a problem with the card. do you have the power hooked up to it and is your power supply able to handle it?
<oCean_> Dimensions: site-enabled folder was *empty* you said. site-available has default file?
<Mean_Admin> is there any simple app that sends an email if a selected HDD fails ?
<e3co> big_ghost:  sudo update-manager -d
<lolwtfmynickismy> story so far... relatively old motherboard that ive dug out.  cant use a full 4 memory slots or no post just a blank screen when i turn on.  my memory is fine however.  I also had a few graphical issues that ive tried to fix.  Now when it try and boot to windows i blue screen just after the windows loading screen.  Would i be right in suspecting a motherboard issue?
<pumpkin_> Silverwing, 16GB ... i need a desktop and a java install.
<Myrtti> e3co: did you see what he's on now?
<big_ghost> ok thanks
<e3co> sorry I didn't
<jmleong> hi guys
<Silverwing> pumpkin, that should go fine. You could even do a full installation on a 16GB stick.
<jmleong> can i get help from here?
<e3co> big_ghost:  what are you using for an os?
<jmleong> or i have to go other place?
<Dimensions> yes oCean_  thats correct that default file is in site-available ... while site-enabled folder is empty
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, when you tested the memory, did you test out all the slots?
<lolwtfmynickismy> KDB9000: yes it does have the power supply input plugged in... and yes i have a modular 620w PSU
<pumpkin_> Silverwing, does the bootloader install fine on usb ?
<oCean_> Dimensions: if the site-enabled folder is empty enable, the "default" virtual host by using command "/usr/sbin/a2ensite default"
<jmleong> i have some problem with sata dvdrom
<lolwtfmynickismy> tested the memory modules themselves... used them all individually and in each slot
<jmleong> my laptop is full sata
<Silverwing> pumpkin, You have to select your usb stick in the last screen of the installation, at the 'advanced' button
<milligan_> I have a USB to Serial converter, and it's discovered by lsusb .. Bus 006 Device 005: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC . How can I telnet to the device I connect ?
<oCean_> Dimensions: that will make a symlink from the default file in sites-available to a 000-default in sites-enabled.
<Silverwing> for bootloader
<jmleong> bye guys
<igascream> hello all. have some problem with login via GDM . xserver simply restarted. can anybody give some advice?
<z1pp3r> On a fresh 8.10 install, my wireless (pci card, linksys WMP110 RangePlus) card was detected and it shows my wireless network. However, whenever i try connect to the network the system crashes. Cant even ctrl+alt+F2 to cli. The network is WPA encrypted. Any ideas what could be going on?
<oCean_> Dimensions: from the main apache2.conf this site-enabled directory is included in the config. So if the link exists, edit the default file to suit your needs, like editing the DocumentRoot
<Silverwing> pumpkin, you could also try the create usb startup disk utility (system -> administration)
<Dimensions> Thank you oCean_  ... its working now ...
<oCean_> Dimensions: yay! :)
<Dimensions> heheheh...
<lolwtfmynickismy> KDB9000: i might also add than an old vid card that works fine also doesnt work in this PC... refuses to post also...
<mneptok> lolwtfmynickismy: each RAM stick alone allows the machine to boot, but with 4 it dies?
<lolwtfmynickismy> yep
<pumpkin_> Silverwing, will try the simple version first, the second alternative later. Thanks.
<Dimensions> :) oCean_  is the warning i receive while reloading / restarting apache of any concern ?
<erUSUL> z1pp3r: sounds like a real "kernel panic" aka "bsod of linux". do the leds of the keyboard flash when the crash occurs?
<mneptok> lolwtfmynickismy: probably mixed MHz frequencies.
<Silverwing> pumpkin, the second is easier :p good luck
<mneptok> lolwtfmynickismy: 2 100 and 2 133 or something.
<DIFH-iceroot> !fakeraid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, well you mentioned it being an older board, I would try doing a bios update on it and see where that takes you. it is possible the board might have problems
<z1pp3r> erUSUL, I'm pretty sure they dont. Is there a log file where i can find the 'dmesg' of the last boot or something? As it is, its kindda hard to figure out whats wrong
<igascream> Some idea about how to repair GDM????
<erUSUL> z1pp3r: /var/log/messages
<z1pp3r> cheers
<oCean_> Dimensions: well, the thing about no virtualhosts should be gone by now. As far as the other one concerns, I'd like to setup my webserver to know the hosts ServerName, and add that ip to the /etc/hosts file, that way apache know what it's talking about... or who :-)
<lolwtfmynickismy> mneptok: all rams sticks are geil 1GB PC2-6400 sticks.... same MHz
<mneptok> lolwtfmynickismy: total capacity?
<lolwtfmynickismy> 4GB... but im using 64bit OS both win and linux
<lolwtfmynickismy> and this mobo takes 8Gb max
<piet44> someone knows if i can update a specific package? for example apt-get update apache2
<mneptok> lolwtfmynickismy: check with mobo OEM
<Dimensions> thank you oCean_  :)
<lolwtfmynickismy> OEM?
<oCean_> Dimensions: cheers.
<KDB9000> lolwtfmynickismy, try doing a bios upgrade
<lolwtfmynickismy> usedto be able to do that via windows with asus motherboard.... long time since ive ever tried a dos bios upgrade
<burkmat> `apt-get update` checks the repos for updates, but does the GUI alert me to every single package with an available upgrade or is there some sort of qualification?
<berriop> I have an customized ubuntu installation on my desktop PC, I want to copy/transfer the same customized ubuntu to another PC, which is the best method? create an .iso image?
<berriop> I dont wanna mesh with the drivers
<burkmat> piet44, I'm not 100% sure how aptitude handles updates, but running `sudo apt-get update` would probably make your GUI alert you to possible updates, and I'm fairly sure you can choose what update to install using that.
<less> compiz says xgl is missing.. what is it for?
<the_dark_warrio> What is the best pen drive brand for ubuntu?
<hanslik> radioshack
<KDB9000> I put my hard drives's info into fstab so that when I plug it in, it will get mounted automatically, but when I plugged it in I get insufficient pivileged. why? what can I do to fix this?.
<hanslik> waaaa
<sipior> KDB9000: do you have the "user" option for the drive in /etc/fstab?
<letalis> KDB9000: your fstab permissions are such that a non root user doesnt have access to them
<padi> I can't run a .pl file with my webbrowser. It always wants to download the file. The executable flag is set. What could be the reason that firefox does not execute the file?
<CosmiChaos> how do i apply gtk-themes for superuser aplications (like synaptic). i know some work but i.e overglossed only just works for the user, all superuseraplications still in clearlooks, sudo gtk-theme-switch2 didnt work either, please help
<KDB9000> sipior, I am not sure what you mean
<powerslave> Anyone willing to help me to set Anjuta'a parameters?
<KDB9000> sipior, here is the code I put into fstab "UUID=5C6CD4676CD43D88 /media/FreeAgent ntfs-3g force 0 0"
<letalis> KDB9000: /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom2   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<letalis> thats the line for my cdrom drive in fstab
<sipior> KDB9000: it should read "user,force" (and do you need the force option, btw?)
<powerslave> Anyone willing to help me to set Anjuta'a parameters please...
<epcom> oláà
<epcom> ?
<luckybreeze> >>
<Pici> !br | epcom
<ubottu> epcom: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KDB9000> sipior,  letalis, what I posted was what ubuntu told me to put in (aside from using the UUID, i did that). yes, I need the force option. When i unplug it from my windows system and then into my ubuntu system it acts like it is still in use and will not mount it unless i type in the mount command with -f (force).
<sipior> padi: web browsers don't execute perl scripts. they ask a web server to execute a perl script...is your server configured to do this?
<epcom> hello
<epcom>  ?
<sipior> KDB9000: well then just add "user" and you should be fine, i think.
<KDB9000> sipior, I will give it a try
<powerslave> Anyone willing to help me to set Anjuta's program parameters please...
<sipior> powerslave: you'd get better help with a more specific question.
<ice_cream> hi, what's the typical procedure for updating the whole system?  Mainly i'm curious if a full upgrade is recommended over a safe one, and I want to see what the apt-get way is before i decide how I want to do it w/ aptitude
<berriop> I have an customized ubuntu installation on my desktop PC, I want to copy/transfer the same customized ubuntu to another PC, which is the best method? create an .iso image?
<KDB9000> sipior, got a different error that time
<powerslave> I mean what to write in the "Program Parameter" dialog in Anjuta in order to run a C program.
<berriop> or how can I configure/change the liveCD to meet my needs so then I can install the same customized ubuntu in another pc?
<sipior> KDB9000: you're not going to make me guess what it is, are you?
<KDB9000> sipior, hold on
<ice_cream> berriop, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<z1pp3r> erUSUL: Hmm, i wasn't really able to find anything in the logs that could explain why my system crashes. I did find this in the 'messages' log though: "kernel: [    0.400252] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings"
<KDB9000> sipior,  Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3g with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at http://nfts-3g/support.html#unprivileged
<ice_cream> but there should be a method to take your hard drive image as well
<erUSUL> z1pp3r: may be a harmless warning...
<erUSUL> z1pp3r: some crashess do not leave any trace...
<sipior> KDB9000: well, they've given you a clear way forward, at least. is the information following the link at all useful?
<KDB9000> sipior, I am checking now. it is .org, forgot to put that in.
<PeskyJ> Does evolution email client store *everything* in ~/.evolution? Considering setting up an encrypted filesystem there for it to use
<z1pp3r> erUSUL, Hmm, makes it pretty hard to debug =/
<ice_cream> oh, i guess i didnt really need to worry about my earlier query..  safe-upgrade returned same proposition as full-upgrade
<odder> does anybody know how to edit startup order in 8.10? there was such an option in session-properties in previous versions, I remember, but it seems to be gone...
<e3co> isn't startup order handled in .bashrc ?
<w0ls0n> hey guys quick question for ya
<DizzyDoo> Beginner Question: I've downloaded the Ubuntu Server ISO, but how do I create a bootable CD for the installation? Do I just unzip the contents onto the CD?
<ice_cream> odder, you should be a bit more specific so the chan knows which startup you mean -- system startup scripts, or scripts that run after your window manager (e.g. gnome)  loads
<w0ls0n> I have to do mount /dev/sdb1 /backup and mount /dev/sdc1 /stuff manually
<jamiejackson> what's it take to get dual monitor (laptop display + external monitor) going in ubuntu? (Dell D620 with dock and external monitor)
<n8tuserf> odder -> startup order as in what listed in  /etc/init.d/S*  ?
<jamiejackson> DizzyDoo: you need to burn the iso to disk
<e3co> thats in fstab auto mount
<jamiejackson> you have cd burning software i assume, DizzyDoo?
<w0ls0n> how do I add them to /etc/fstab ... I can't figure out /etc/fstab
<tiredbones> I ran this command -  growisofs -Z /dev/scd0 -speed=1 -iso-level 4 -r /var/dar/home.1.dar    and got his error - /dev/scd0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: A  -  I'm using distro 8.04. can someone tell me what this error is? I have burn ubuntu iso files with this burner.
<DizzyDoo> jamiejackson: That's what I've tried, with Nero on XP, but I get a boot disk error
<KDB9000> sipior, doesn't really look like it will help me that much. after i do the mount command for it, it will mount automatically afterwards, it is just after i have it plugged into my windows system.
<tobberoth> So in my quest for apache2 with PHP and mySQL, I happened to use tasksel... and it deleted most of my system :/ (Trying to say that the guide to get a LAMP server was... vague to say the least). However, could I simply reinstall all the packages or did it change more than just my installed packages? I know it messed with my interfaces file, but that's to be expected I guess
<jamiejackson> did you burn as iso DizzyDoo? it's not the same as creating a data cd
<odder> ice_cream: I mean startup order after you login in into gnome
<DizzyDoo> jamiejackson: I did select data CD, should I of selected Bootable Disk?
<z1pp3r> On a fresh Ubuntu 8.10 install, the system crashes whenever i try to connect to my WPA encrypted wireless network using a Linksys WMP110 RangePlus PCI card. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<tobberoth> DizzyDoo: You should probably burn a CD from the image file. Get a burning software which can do so.
<n8tuserf> odder -> sorry ..startup order as in what listed in  /etc/rcS.d/*
<sipior> tiredbones: is there in fact a recordable dvd in the drive? the error seems pretty clear. you've used this exact command before successfully?
<jamiejackson> you need to burn the cd from an image, i'm sure ther'es an option in nero, DizzyDoo
<jamiejackson> like "create cd from image" or something, DizzyDoo
<DizzyDoo> jamiejackson: Thanks, I'll check for that
<jamiejackson> k
<berriop> thaanks ice?cram
<ice_cream> np
<tiredbones> sipior, no I have not use this command before. I use sony cd +rw disk. my drive is suppose to write on all media.
<ice_cream> odder, not running gnome atm, but according to an ubuntu forum post   System-->Preferences-->Sessions   perhaps?
<erUSUL> z1pp3r: one option you have is to install linux-backports-modules maybe the backported module (driver for the wifi) does not crash the machine
<Kartagis> Myrtti, I wrote wget --http-user=user --http-password=password http://rapidshare.com/files/41385086/file.name.here but all I got was a HTML file. any ideas?
<odder> ice_cream: as I wrote before, it was available before 8.10, but not now
<erUSUL> z1pp3r: other option is to try out other kernel versions (older or newer from proposed)
<odder> and I remember using it even in 7.04
<ice_cream> ok, maybe someone else here knows
<jabba_> hello
<vegombrei> i have a freind trying to connect to my pc thru ftp .. he's using cute ftp for windows what address should he connect to ? my ip ?
<e3co> are there any open source logo designers out there?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, can I run pear commands from a ubuntu console?
<vegombrei> how do i check if my ftp is running ?
<Kartagis> vegombrei, your IP and port 21
<carpii__> Kartargis, rapidhshare probably checks useragent and referrer url to make sure you dont bypass their web interface
<sipior> tiredbones: could you verify that your userid is a member of the "cdrom" group?
<z1pp3r> erUSUL: okay.... i'll try that
<z1pp3r> thanks
<carpii__> because they want you to buy their premium service
<Kingsy101> i.e SSH
<jabba_> can anyone tell me how to configure amavis+clamav to send a notification-mail to an email-recipient who got a virus-infected mail?
<tiredbones> sipior, sure.
<unop> Kartagis, if you put that url in your browser - you get a HTML page, so you expect wget to get the same
<Pici> odder: System>Preferences>Sessions should still exist. If for some reason you don't see it, it may be hidden from your menu. run alacarte (or right click on the menu and select edit-menu) and see if it is unchecked.
<vegombrei> Kartagis: he says its not signing in
<Kartagis> vegombrei, /etc/init.d/vsftpd status
<burkmat> vegombrei, Are you behind a NAT:ed router? Firewall?
<vegombrei> Kartagis: how do i check if my ftp is on ?
<tiredbones> sipior, give me a second.
<alvin_3> i'm using Ubuntu Desktop version, i want to test something on computer using my laptop. i added the my ip to my laptop's host file, but it is not returning anything
<alvin_3> can someone help?
<odder> Pici: gosh, I would have tried that before asking on IRC. No such option available
<Kartagis> unop, you know of any other downloaders which support username and password like flashget?
<scribawf> How do I fix Image Viewer to open pics (jpg, png) in file browser?
<Pici> odder: How about running gnome-session-properties manually?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me if I can run pear commands from a ubuntu console?
<tiredbones> sipior, my sign on is a member of cdrom.
<sipior> alvin_3: you'll need to describe your network arrangement a bit, and exactly what you were trying to test on your laptop, and what you expected to be returned.
<powerslave> Can anyone tell me what to write in the "Program Parameter" dialog in Anjuta in order to run a C program?
<Pici> odder: If that doesnt exist, make sure that you have the gnome-session package installed, but I'd highly doubt you'd have a functioning gnome without it (although I havent fully checked its contents)
<unop> Kartagis, well, none of the conventional ones will work with rapidshare - you'll need something specially written for it
<tiredbones> sipior, my sign on is a member of cdrom. Here's the entry -  cdrom:x:24:wayne
<sipior> tiredbones: wait, did you say you were using a *CD* +RW disk?
<tiredbones> sipior, yes
<odder> Pici: yes, I'm alt+f2 running it, not through the menu
<alvin_3> sipior: i have a php site running on my ubuntu desktop computer locally, but i want to test IE6/7 issues on my pc laptop, how can i make my pc laptop access to my ubuntu site? i added /host file on my window to point to ubuntu ip, doesnt work
<sipior> tiredbones: clearly the drive is expecting a writable dvd disk, yes?
<Kartagis> unop, flashget works (I run it on wine) but it sometimes gives me trouble
<Kartagis> unop, mostly CRC failures in files I download
<tiredbones> sipior, I always used cd+rw, are you saying I now have to use dvd disk.
<sipior> tiredbones: you've always used cds with growisofs?
<vegombrei> burkmat: yes a wifi router but my pc is wired in
<deveras> hello. i need to enable modrewrite on apache but i dont have the command a2enmod rewrite is there another way to go about it? apache2 -l doesn't display the modulo either
<burkmat> vegombrei, Look into port forwarding.
<HHut> what is the command to end compiz? like kwin --replace in kde?
<KazaLite> hi all. when i run command 'apt -get' i get message that 'bash: apt: command not found'
<tiredbones> sipior, not with this command. I'm trying to backup my system using command line tool for the purpose.
<KazaLite> whats wrong?
<vegombrei> burkmat: port forwarding ??
<odder> KazaLite: its apt-get
<burkmat> vegombrei, Yes.
<odder> KazaLite: without the space
<KazaLite> errr...am idiot
<vegombrei> burkmat: what are good ftp software for ubuntu ?
<oCean_> deveras: in /etc/apache2/mods-available I do have rewrite
<tiredbones> sipior, I'm tired of trying to get various gui tool for this purpose.
<burkmat> vegombrei, Off the top off my head I'd recommend proftpd.
<oCean_> deveras: it comes with apache2.2-common
<odder> vegombrei: I used to like gftp, for example
<vegombrei> burkmat: could you name some more .. i installed one a few days ago but forgot what it was called
<HHut> what is the command to end compiz? like kwin --replace in kde? i didnt use gnome a lot
<sipior> tiredbones: yeah, the growisofs manpage does not mention CD support, and i'm fairly certain the program will fail on them. but if you're backing up a system, surely DVDs are the better choice anyhow? (well, best would be to copy your data to two removable hard drives)
<vegombrei> burkmat: thing is i donno if its running and how to check .. it worked when i first installed it
<burkmat> vegombrei, None of them are going to work unless you set up port forwarding... Did you look into it or are you just ignoring that advice? ;)
<vegombrei> burkmat: googled it but really confused as im a noob
<odder> Pici: any other ideas how to manage that startup order?
<deveras> oCean i created the symbolic link in mods-enable to that mods-available and restared apache, but i still doesnt show up in apache2 -l and the rewrite rules arent working
<burkmat> vegombrei, Basically, access your router and forward an external port to an internal one.
<tiredbones> sipior, I guess I'll go to staples and buy some dvd +rw.
<KDB9000> sipior, the website didn't help me any. When I run the mount command in the terminal for my hard drive, I get this $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 1) then on the next line WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<vegombrei> burkmat: can i do that by connecting to the router thru my browser ?
<deveras> how do i install the command a2enmod
<tiredbones> sipior, thanks for your help.
<burkmat> vegombrei, Yes.
<sipior> tiredbones: depending on the amount you have to back up, please consider getting two removable hard drives. less money per gigabyte, easier to manage.
<KazaLite> i've gcc installed but it fails to find standard C include files e.g. stdio.h .... how to fix it?:'(
<NarbeH> I'm in live session. how can i low level format my HDD ?
<vegombrei> burkmat: would you like to walk me thru it ?
<sipior> KDB9000: well that's a bizarre error. what's the precise mount command that you're running?
<oCean_> deveras: apache2 -l lists only the build-ins /compiled-ins i guess. The rewrite rules not working... any clues in error_log, or in browser?
<Wille_eee> !ath
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath
<NarbeH> I'm in live session. how can i low level format my HDD ?
<burkmat> vegombrei, No I would not. :P But check out http://portforward.com/
<Titan8990> NarbeH, fdisk
<NarbeH> Titan8990: thq :)
<deveras> oCean_ not really basicly the error log claims the file doesn't exist (cause it doesnt do the redirect)
<deveras> the rewrite i mean
<HHut> i have a monitor connected to my graphiccadr via vga-->dvi adapter, card only has to dvi slpts, but the vga-monitor is not found
<presshre> NarbeH: are u from Iran?
<KDB9000> sipior, it mounts it, but i am just saying the command. command is sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/FreeAgent -o force and then it displays the 2 things i told you and i can see the hard drive on my desktop, but i don't want to type the command in everytime i want to use my external
<NarbeH> presshre: yes. why?
<Wille_eee> when i go from hibernation to wakeup mode, the system (ath5) wants to reset "noise level" on three diffrent channels, why?
<jako> ello, sorry for the lame question but I have a doubt: having a Mobile DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo 1800 MHz which arch shall I choose? ia64 isn't it?
<presshre> NarbeH: just a question ;)
<NarbeH> presshre: don't think bad things about me :)
<presshre> NarbeH: nevermind
<NarbeH> :)
<omnydevi1> jako: how much ram ya got?
<vegombrei> burkmat: my netgear router isnt on that list
<burkmat> vegombrei, I doubt it. What router is it?
<vegombrei> burkmat: NETGEAR WNR854T
<sipior> KDB9000: btw, is your login a member of the fuse group? (type "groups" to check)
<InfectedWithDrew> Hello all, I've been having trouble with the EXT2 IFS on Windows.  If you don't know what that is, the site is fs-driver.org.  Anyways, when I try to mount a drive, it breaks my computer, trying to mount swap as C:.  The diagnosis tool said something about me using something with 256 when I should have used 128, and said I'd have to redo my installation.  I forget this error message, and can't re-create it without possibly b
<NarbeH> Titan8990: sorry i can't find the command... what is it?
<burkmat> vegombrei, Alright, well, take a look at some of the other Netgear guides (another WNR perhaps?), and see if they help you out? Quite easy to draw parallels.
<KDB9000> sipior, yes
<sipior> KDB9000: actually, check for groups disk and plugdev as well
<Titan8990> NarbeH, sudo fdisk /dev/sdxx
<NarbeH> Titan8990: is it low level format?
<KDB9000> sipior, how?
<sipior> KDB9000: same command...
<Titan8990> NarbeH, depends on your definition of a low level format
<vegombrei> burkmat: already on it
<alvin_3> sipior: any idea how can i do thath?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, by wikipedia's definition it is
<aboSamoor> I have KONICA Minolta 7222 network printer, I am using the PPD file provided by windows driver by instead of ubuntu page i got 31 page rabbish !? ANy help ?
<jako> omnydevi1 2GB
<NarbeH> Titan8990: got ir
<NarbeH> Titan8990: it*
<sipior> alvin_3: sorry, do what again?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, if you were looking to say, shred the data, you either want DBAN or use dd
<KDB9000> sipior, ah, was confused for a second. plugdev yes, disk no
<Titan8990> NarbeH, or even possible shred
<NarbeH> Titan8990: aha dd.
<Titan8990> NarbeH, to write zeros:    sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024k of=/dev/sdx
<Mean_Admin> can I send emails with default of 8.1 ?
<NarbeH> Titan8990: u know what? my HDD has got lots of badsectors ,,,
<Matic> aboSamoor, am sorry you can't use ppd file for windows in linux, just use the other options
<big_ghost> i am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a ibook g3 and it says that the cd-rom drive cannot be mounted and ask to have a floppy with the cd-rom driver on it to load is there such a driver
<Titan8990> NarbeH, already ran fsck?
<NarbeH> Titan8990: no
<Matic> anyone who knows how to connect evolution to a gmail account such that you can send and receive e-mails?
<aboSamoor> Matic: I did not get it. I can not find a linux driver for the printer. so I was advised in this channel to get the PPD file provided by the manufacturer !
<Titan8990> Matic, same way you would with any other MUA
<NemsSs> Hi everybody
<Titan8990> Matic, just view the gmail documentation
<Titan8990> Matic, there is nothing gmail specific, but setting it up using a different guide shouldn't be difficult
<alex_goanta_2012> hey
<Titan8990> Matic, err, mean evolution specifci
<Matic> Titan8990, thanks yes I mean that
<alex_goanta_2012> how can i mount a partition?
<burkmat> alex_goanta_2012, Using the `mount` command.
<oCean_> deveras: it's "apache2ctl -M" to list all loaded modules (static and shared). Use "apache2ctl -M 2>/tmp/modules.txt" to create a file containing modulelist. See if rewrite is loaded indeed
<alex_goanta_2012> more details
<sipior> alvin_3: i found your previous post: have you verified that you can ping your desktop from your laptop? are these on the same network?
<Matic> alex_goanta_2012, try mount -a
<alex_goanta_2012> it says:mount: only root can do that
<alex_goanta_2012> alex@alex-desktop:~$
<Matic> alex_goanta_2012, type sudo su and then give the password then type the command
<NarbeH> Titan8990: sorry. what is this command do? sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024k of=/dev/sda
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: to use mount command, use "sudo" to start command (so command is executed as root) However, the mount -a command will *only* work if the new partition (filesystem) you want to mount is specified in /etc/fstab file
<Titan8990> NarbeH, it writes all zeros to the disk
<NarbeH> Titan8990: aha
<NarbeH> Titan8990: how long does it takes?
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: If you just added a disk and want a new partition to be mounted, you'll have to add a line to /etc/fstab file
<Titan8990> NarbeH, when I did it last week it did about 50-60mb/s
<Titan8990> NarbeH, with my 500gb sata drives
<aboSamoor> Matic: Any idea ?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, so about as fast as the rw speed of your drive
<Matic> aboSamoor, about?
<NarbeH> Titan8990: aha . my HDD now is Deleted.
<thiago_> VFS/samba-vscan-0.3.6b/include/vscan-config.h:77:1: warning: "PACKAGE_BUGREPORT" redefined
<NarbeH> Titan8990: nothing in it.
<aboSamoor> Matic: how can I configure the Network printer
<sachael> does anyone know what the letters in the "S" column in htop mean?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, you can still write 0s to it, if you are worried about someone trying to look at it with a electron microscope
<NarbeH> Titan8990: no not about privacy. my problem is badsectors ...
<Mean_Admin> I installed smartd and asked it to send test email. tail /var/log/syslog says it sent the test email but I've received no such mail in my inbox nor in my junk mail, what am I missing ? do I have to setup smtp/pop for outgoing emails ?
<big_ghost> i installed ubuntu 8.10 pp version (alternative instillation disk) the instillation get to cd-rom detection anf fails is ther a fix for this ?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, then the fdisk format should be fine, as long as the disc is not actually failing or dieing
<NarbeH> Titan8990: so can i cancel the sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024k of=/dev/sda ?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, yes
<Matic> aboSamoor, check with the manufacturers website whether they offer the drivers for linux, some like Hp do but I must tell you it is not easy to get it working especially if it's not a Hp printer but I don't mean that it is impossible, just check out that man first
<NarbeH> Titan8990: ok i have to run this? sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Titan8990> !cups | aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<InfectedWithDrew> Hello all, how do I set the inode size of an Ubuntu installation to 128?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, if you have not already, make sure that the drive you are formatting is sda....
<Titan8990> NarbeH, in the interactive fdisk prompt, you can hit "m" for help
<alex_goanta_2012> when windows will be free it will be as difficult to use as linux?
<jiffe92> anyone know a way to preseed `apt-get install mysql-server` with a hash of the root password so that it doesn't have to ask for it?
<NarbeH> Titan8990: i saw.
<hbekel> alex_goanta_2012: pebkac
<ice_cream> alex_goanta_2012, when windows will be free, pigs will fly
<ice_cream> but that's ot
<sipior> InfectedWithDrew: construct an appropriate filesystem with mke2fs, and then install ubuntu into it. i don't believe you can alter the value after the fact.
<alex_goanta_2012> windows 7 will be free
<Titan8990> NarbeH, just make your partitions and:    mke2fs -j /dev/sdxx
<alex_goanta_2012> my friend
<Dr_willis> alex_goanta_2012,  Yea.. sure.. i dont see that happening.
<NarbeH> Titan8990: ook :) thq alot
<Titan8990> NarbeH, to format in ext3   or:     mkswap to make swap
<InfectedWithDrew> sipior, I am aware of this.  How does mke2fs work?
<Titan8990> NarbeH, np
<ross_> hi
<NarbeH> Titan8990: can i do it with gparted?
<ice_cream> afaik windows 7 beta is temporarily free
<Matic> alex_goanta_2012, if you haven't liked linux, then you haven't discovered it yet, please try
<Titan8990> NarbeH, if you want to do it the newb way, sure
<ross_> hi adam
<InfectedWithDrew> sipior, is there an option in GParted?  This thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-979523.html alludes to it
<sipior> InfectedWithDrew: btw, when you do the install, be sure to inform ubuntu not to overwrite the empty filesystem you just created ;-)
<NarbeH> Titan8990: so after making partition?
<Mean_Admin> ok, I'll rephrase this, can an app send an outgoing mail with only default parameters on ubuntu 8.1?
 * Andelkrag dice hola. :P
<ross_> i need to change my bash properties in my remastered live cd
<alex_goanta_2012> trust, i want to ,but i just can`t mount that stupid partition
<Titan8990> NarbeH, yes, but I think that gparted can make the partitions as well, if that is your choice
<NarbeH> Titan8990: aha
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the sudo apt install "package name" of the command line version of php so I can run pear commands from the console?
<Dr_willis> alex_goanta_2012,  learn to use the mount command, and the command line, and then you will be able to trouble shoot the problem, (whatever the problem is, i havent been paying attation)
<Matic> Kingsy101, php-cli
<InfectedWithDrew> sipior, how do I do that?
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: is it a new partition? Is it a new disk? What filesystem is on the partition?
<sipior> InfectedWithDrew: "man mke2fs". the option you're looking for is -I, i think
<Kingsy101> Matic - it says php-cli is ont available
<ajitam> hi I just configure smb share on my ubuntu server. Everything's OK I can connect but when I do I and up in some wired folder (/var/lib/samba/printers/)
<Kingsy101> not*
<NarbeH> Titan8990: done with fdisk. :) thq alot
<alex_goanta_2012> it is a old partition with music and  moviesand is ntfs
<Titan8990> NarbeH, np
<Matic> Kingsy101, try php5-cli
<Kingsy101> yea that seems to be working
<InfectedWithDrew> sipior, is this after I've created an ext3 filesystem that I would install the OS to?  (I'm going to be installing Ubuntu on a friend's computer and it'd be nice if the ext2 IFS worked...)
<Dr_willis> One of these days we need to track down a 'walk a user through mounting a ntfs parittion wizazrd script'
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: do you know the device name? (like /dev/sda2, /dev/sdb1 ...)
<sipior> InfectedWithDrew: so, for ext3, something like mke2fs -m 0 -j -I 128 /dev/foo
<alex_goanta_2012> dev/sda5
<KazaLite> now apt-get fails to install build-essential because it could not find the package on the archive....how can i change the urls on which apt-get should search for the packages?
<sipior> InfectedWithDrew: yes, simply create a filesystem on an available partition, then tell ubuntu to install using that partition, being careful to instruct the installer not to overwrite it.
<jamiejackson> if I've got a laptop in a dock, should i be able to run a separate monitor from the dock's video port? (not just to show me the same thing on my laptop display, but to show another display?)
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: the actual mount command for one-time mount would be "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /music", where "/music" should be an existing directory
<ice_cream> alex_goanta_2012, just mount it to some mount point..
<burkmat> jamiejackson, if your graphics card supports dual monitors, then yes.
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: if you want to mount the filesystem after every boot, you need to add a line in /etc/fstab file
<Dr_willis> example fstab like for ntfs --> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<n8tuserf> jamiejackson -> seems reasonable, look into gdmflexiserver
<oCean_> Dr_willis: that saved me a couple of keystrokes :)
<ice_cream> and consider the "auto" option too
<InfectedWithDrew> sipior, I understand the -I parameter but what do the -m and -j parameters do?  I want to be sure I'm not just pounding away... I want to be able to resize his NTFS partition to take up half the drive, then I want to have the rest be ext3 with like 2GB swap, and have the ext3 use an inode of 128.  If that can be done in GParted that'd be swell because I'm not experienced and don't want to mess anything up.
<jamiejackson> is there a linuxy way to do that, burkmat, or do i have to look at the card specs?
<ice_cream> so that it automounts on boot
<sipior> InfectedWithDrew: this is what man pages are for :-) -m sets the reserve block percentage to zero, and -j creates a journal (otherwise you make an ext2 filesystem)
<burkmat> jamiejackson, I'm not very experienced in the matter, but I suspect card specs may be the easiest way to check. :)
<boot_loop> does anyone know if there is an application to open *.cue files in Ubuntu? I use Daemon tools in windows, but not sure what the equivalent would be. Also, it's for an installer that I will need to run through wine, so is there a way to do it through wine?
<PeskyJ> does encfs support lock files?
<InfectedWithDrew> I see.  Are you aware of GParted allowing you to choose your inode size?  Hell, I could just install Hardy, I heard it uses 128
<oCean_> ice_cream: well, yes the 'auto' is default of course
<odder> oups... how do I make my desktop visible again? I've got show_desktop in gconfd apps>nautilus>preferences marked
<sipior> InfectedWithDrew: you'd have to consule the gparted docs. it should be possible to pass options to mkfs from gparted. does windows require the inode size for some reason?
<KDB9000> sipior, ah, was confused for a second. plugdev yes, disk no
<sipior> KDB9000: well, did you add yourself to disk?
<InfectedWithDrew> sipior, it's the software for reading ext, the ext2 ifs.  There is another, clunkier software that has been updated for 256, but I'd rather use the former because it's much faster.
<KDB9000> sipior, no.
<ice_cream> ah, right, good point oCean_
<ice_cream> i just have noauto all over the place, and i forgot about the default =D
<ibuclaw> odder, just a small suggestion, but try logging out/back in again
<alex_goanta_2012> can my computer  be fixed from the outside?
<KDB9000> sipior, the only problem is, I can't test to see if that fixed the problem now
<ibuclaw> alex_goanta_2012, you mean remote desktop ?
<alex_goanta_2012> yeah
<odder> ibuclaw: already done a few times
<ikonia> alex_goanta_2012: what is the problem ?
<InfectedWithDrew> sipior, I have to scram, thank you for the tips.  If I can't find a way to do it easily in GParted, I'll end up getting on via live session later.  Have a good one.
<alex_goanta_2012> i don`t really know
<odder> ibuclaw: and, additionally, I can't visit my home folder with nautilus and right-click doesn't work
<ice_cream> alex_goanta_2012, are you still having trouble mounting that ntfs drive?
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: we tried to let you mount the partition. Dit that work?
<alex_goanta_2012> nope
<ice_cream> output
<alvin_3> sipior: they are on the same network yes
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: what is the error you got?
<ice_cream> alex_goanta_2012, post output on pastie.org  or other pastebin sites
<alex_goanta_2012> how can i send you a screenshot/
<ikonia> alex_goanta_2012: just tell us the problem
<Team-Leader> อยากมีแฟน
<sipior> alvin_3: and can you ping one host from the other? are there any firewall rules in operation on the target machine?
<alex_goanta_2012> when i try to acces the partition it says unclean shutdown
<ikonia> alex_goanta_2012: ok - so you have to boot into windows and run chkdisk on that partition
<ikonia> alex_goanta_2012: windows has marked it as dirty so ubuntu won't mount it
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: okay, that is know problem
<alex_goanta_2012> how cai it be fixed?
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: reuse same mount command I send, but add "-o force" at the end.
<ikonia> alex_goanta_2012: boot into windows and run chkdisk on it
<ikonia> oCean_: advising someone to mount a potentially corrupted file system with force is not a good idea
<w0ls0n> hey guys quick question for ya
<w0ls0n> I have to do mount /dev/sdb1 /backup and mount /dev/sdc1 /stuff manually
<alex_goanta_2012> you mean i have to install windows again?:O
<w0ls0n> how do I add them to /etc/fstab ... I can't figure out /etc/fstab
<ikonia> w0ls0n: what can't you figure out ?
<oCean_> ikonia: alex_goanta_2012: I think it's worth a shot, since I succeeded more than once
<ikonia> oCean_: "worth a shot" we don't even know how important this data is
<ikonia> oCean_: I appriciate what your saying but please consider the end user when offering solutions, you could potentially lose all his data
<alex_goanta_2012> if i install windows i will not install linux again
<ikonia> w0ls0n: what part is not clear
<w0ls0n> it's not as clear as freebsd
<ikonia> w0ls0n: what part is not clear ?
<burkmat> alex_goanta_2012, To be fair, the issue here is that Windows flagged the disc and therefor Ubuntu doesn't want to break it by touching...
<KDB9000> sipior, there is no disk group
<easybaby> spricht hier auch wer deutsch?
<Pici> !de | easybaby
<ubottu> easybaby: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<odder> how do I fix this: Eel:ERROR:eel-preferences.c:117:preferences_gconf_value_get_string: assertion failed: (value->type == GCONF_VALUE_STRING) ?
<alex_goanta_2012> it sucks
<odder> it shows in my .xsession-erors
<ice_cream> ?
<Mean_Admin> last try: can an app send outgoing emails with default ubuntu configuration ?
<n8tuserf> w0ls0n -> you do know that slices of BSD systems are slightly different from partitions of linux right?
<burkmat> alex_goanta_2012, There are ways to do it in Ubuntu, but as ikonia pointed out: Risky and we don't even know what data is on there. Losing you all your work over the last decade would suck, so we're not keen to risk it.
<w0ls0n> correct
<w0ls0n> I know my mount pointsd
<porter1> Mean_Admin: Yes
<savvas> Mean_Admin: sendmail
<alex_goanta_2012> ok
<Jeff_Martin> Mean_Admin: indeed
<bangalibabu> i can't log in other server while other server is open with the same nick i've already registered. i want to open several servers simultaneously with the same nick. what do i do?
<alex_goanta_2012> thank you for the help i will just install windows
<ice_cream> w0ls0n, you need to know the filesystem type now, and what options you want?  readonly? rw?
<ikonia> w0ls0n: the format is $DEVICE $MOUNTPOINT $FILESYSTEM $OPTIONS $CHKOPTIONS
<burkmat> alex_goanta_2012, Good luck.
<Mean_Admin> thanks, porter1, savvas and Jeff_Martin for actually replying :)
<w0ls0n> so
<ikonia> w0ls0n: you just need device/mountpoint/filesystem - copy the options and chkoptions from someone else
<ikonia> as in one of the disks
<w0ls0n> /dev/sdb1 /backup ext2 defaults 0 0
<ikonia> w0ls0n: there yo ugo
<alex_goanta_2012> but if i will do that the partition will work with no problem
<ikonia> there you go
<alex_goanta_2012> in windows
<w0ls0n> kk
<w0ls0n> tyty
<w0ls0n> ill write that down
<Mean_Admin> anyone obvious place except iptables I should look when an app tells me it sent the mail all right but I didn't receive the mail ?
<savvas> Mean_Admin: sendmail is a console application, you could use mozilla thunderbird or evolution mail and other applications if you set it up properly with smtp
<Titan8990> eww sendmail....
<ikonia> Mean_Admin: network (isp) blocking, see if the port (25) is open
<_spm_Draget> I installed NIS and it works nicely when I start it maually. But after rebooting my loginmanaged does not find the users in my NIS. Once I manually start it, it works fine. I suspect my networkcard being setup too late... does anyone know how to solve this?
<ikonia> Mean_Admin: it may also be sending the mail - but if you are on a home broadband/cable connection, most ISP's will black list you
<Mean_Admin> savvas: it's more an app that sends automated mail (smartd) so I wouldn't think I need to install a mail app
<boot_loop> Hey folks, I have EverQuest Titanium downloaded but I only have *.cue *.img, etc... files. I normally mount these files in Windows by using the Daemon Tools application. Is there a way to mount these through wine using a linux compatible cd-rom emulator?
<Mean_Admin> ikonia: my iptables are clean and you'd think the isp would let outgoing mail :S
<xxNickxx> can someone help me with network setting on a vmware virtual machine?
<Titan8990> boot_loop, good chance you can just mount the .img, without additional tools
<alex_goanta_2012> but if i will install windows  the partition will work with no problems?
<ikonia> Mean_Admin: a lot of ISP's won't allow out going mail, and a lot of ISP's (your target) will black list you because you're on a home connection, so the mail will get black holed or bounced
<boot_loop> Titan8990: okay, I'll give it a shot, thanks a lot
<ikonia> xxNickxx: #vmware may be a good place to start
<Mean_Admin> ikonia: would it work any better if I just used a different, maybe much higher port ?
<ikonia> Mean_Admin: no
<savvas> Mean_Admin: why would you set a home mail server?
<xxNickxx> ikonia: i tired #vmware. no one is talking :)
<Mean_Admin> savvas: I wouldn't!
<ikonia> xxNickxx: wait patiently
<sipior> KDB9000: by the way, have you looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G ?
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: no guarantee.. Windows had marked it as 'bad', since it was not cleanly shutdown, meaning that the device might have been busy when windows shut down.
<Mean_Admin> savvas: just trying to get an app to send email when hdd fails!
<ikonia> Mean_Admin: you may want to tell your mta to use your isp smarthost
<Mean_Admin> ikonia: merde, I've no idea what mta is and I've also no idea what my ips's smarthost is
<alex_goanta_2012> can it be fixed from windows?
<oCean_> alex_goanta_2012: how important is the data on that filesystem for you? I was told not to suggest the force option, because you might end up with a corrupted filesystem
<burkmat> alex_goanta_2012, Windows can _try_ to fix it.
<ikonia> Mean_Admin: swearing in french isn't acceptable either
<alex_goanta_2012> ok
<alex_goanta_2012> good by
<alex_goanta_2012> i`l install windows
<Mean_Admin> ikonia: probably true, I'll google smarthost and mta, thanks for assistance
<oCean_> !mta > Mean_Admin
<ubottu> Mean_Admin, please see my private message
<Mean_Admin> !smarthost
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smarthost
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<KDB9000> sipior, yes i have. NTFS-config couldn't see my external
<e3co> hey hey
<da_sharp> What is the option I pass to boot in safe mode, :-|
<da_sharp> ?
<martin_> buenas
<tonyyarusso> da_sharp: what do you mean "safe mode"?
<martin_> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<da_sharp> tonyyarusso, Well, you get that option usned 'F4' in 32 bit live cd, you don't have that under 'F4' in 64 bit
<sipior> KDB9000: sorry to hear that. looks like you may be stuck for the moment, but you might try putting your problem out again for the channel, see if anyone else has any further insight.
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<da_sharp> tonyyarusso, I need to install 64 bit and X doesn't showup for me if I don't boot in safe mode
<DonaldShimoda> im using intrepid linux kernel 2.6.27.11
<DonaldShimoda> i get the soruces , compile
<arvind_khadri> !enter | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tonyyarusso> da_sharp: I'm not familiar with the Live CD, but if you don't make progress with that you could use the alternate Cd and nott use X at alll.
<DonaldShimoda> but the build and get a kernel version 2.6.27.10 . any clue why?
<da_sharp> tonyyarusso, Yes. But I'm worried , I'll have to spend time after install to get X working.
<KDB9000> sipior, thx for the help. I have been putting this question out a lot and no one responds to it. it only seems to happen after i use it with my windows computer, but there should be a way to do a force mount automatically with the hard drive
<oCean_> !kernel | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<scaterp> hi is there a good place to discuss building parallel computers runing ubuntu (microwulf) ?
<tonyyarusso> scaterp: not specifically, no
<locainex> HAI
<scaterp> tonyyarusso do you know of a better place?
<tonyyarusso> scaterp: uh, no?  just said that...
<scaterp> oh ok
<oCean_> scaterp: Join channel #linux-cluster, I'm not sure, but ask them (or read their topic first)
<scaterp> thanks
<looter> i removed the volume applet from my panel....and when I added it back, I am unable to move it back into its original spot which is directly next to the date and time.  I tried moving with Shift and then Alt but the network manager applet won't budge.  Adn there is no option to delete that either.  Really annoying me  anyone have any ideas?
<KazaLite> what does this error mean when i run apt-get: Dynamic MMAP Ran out of room?
<electrobeat> Hi.In using Krusader but i have problem when i start it i do not see the toolbar at the bottom and top.What could be the problem?
<tonyyarusso> looter: You'll need to unlock other applets and dividers first.
<looter> well i don't see any dividers and as i mentioned the only applet standing in its way is the network manager but it gives me no options when i right click it to unlock or move it.  its stuck.  and there appears to be nothing else in the way
<Ethan> \join #me
<rnk> how do i install pygtk-2.0 under gutsy?
<arvind_khadri> rnk, sudo apt-get install it
<arvind_khadri> arvind_khadri, i mean use apt-get to install it
<shingouz> on a hardy, in which file does dpkg slap the timezone setting?
<rnk> arvind_khadri, sudo apt-get install what? there's no package called pygtk, libpygtk or anything pygtk related
<Dr_willis> !find pygtk
<ubottu> File pygtk found in epiphany-browser-dev, python-galago-dev, python-galago-gtk-dev, python-gnome2-desktop-dev, python-gnome2-desktop-doc (and 19 others)
<houmala> does nayone know how to have two different colored terminal windows open at the same time?
<electrobeat> Hi.I using Krusader but i have problem when i start it i do not see the toolbar at the bottom and top.What could be the problem?
<arvind_khadri> rnk, its here python-gobject-dev, python-gtk2-dev
<rnk> arvind_khadri, thanks
<spsneo> I have installed apt-mirror for a local ubuntu repo. but I am not able to update. can anybody help me?
<PeskyJ> trying to set up ecrypt-utils, but apt-get reports the package can't be found, I can't find it in add/remove either, how do I get it?
<thibault> #Ubuntu-fr
<sipior> PeskyJ: do you mean ecryptfs-utils?
<PeskyJ> sipior: yes! duh.. thanks for pointing that out to me... :)
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: /etc/timezone, but rather thhan editing it directly I believe the proper way is to use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'.
<codeyman> I have Reclusa gaming keyboard, how can I have ubuntu recognize all its keys?
<Mean_Admin> woohooo! I got outgoing mail going! apparently, I had to install postfix and when I did, it shut exim down making me thinking exim is the default MTA and not postfix as ubottu told me
<sipior> PeskyJ: no worries, easy mistake to make.
<Titan8990> codeyman, doubt razor has created linux drivers but you can check their website
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: thanks. and true but i am not going to edit it, just to get some information from it :)
<codeyman> Titan8990: yes there are no drivers.. I was hoping of some tool that could help me do that nevertheless
<melrockz> How to install templates in gnome? (Rt-click>create document) Also, I've downloaded a .oxt file (Openoffice extension) How to install it?
<codeyman> xev does not generates code for some keys or just just generates code for Ctrl
<codeyman> and keytouch doesn't have a configuration for them
<Besogon> melrockz, have you gnome?
<Dr_willis> codeyman,  i find that with some of the more 'odd' hardware like that. the gentoo and archlinux wiki pages often have specific tweak/config pages for   the extra features of input devices.   or check the ubuntu forums.
<mrglinux> great
<codeyman> Dr_willis: Google only drops me to MS/Razer website :( .. no link to gentoo/ubuntu forums either
<Dr_willis> codeyman,  perhasp go to the gentoo wiki pages first..
<Titan8990> Dr_willis, the gentoo wiki was recently wipped and it is currently in a rebuilding stage
<Dr_willis> Titan8990,  Eww! that  is nasty
<Titan8990> Dr_willis, yes, it is....
<Dr_willis> I saw some neat info on th ArchLinux site/wiki pages for some of my hardware also
<tonyyarusso> Titan8990: on purpose, or a failure
<mohammad> i love u
<melrockz> How to install templates in gnome? (Rt-click>create document) Also, I've downloaded a .oxt file (Openoffice extension) How to install it?
<codeyman> Dr_willis: k, will check there
<Dr_willis> codeyman,  you may want to check out more general 'searches' like 'how to confifure extra keyboard keys' and stuff there may be some utilities to help  Thers not a lot of info i can find at all on that keyvbioard
<Titan8990> tonyyarusso, a failure
<tonyyarusso> Titan8990: :(
<Titan8990> tonyyarusso, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Index:News    the bottom one
<tonyyarusso> Titan8990: heh.  "hardened" gentoo seems to be equalling "down" this week...  Freenode had a problem with it recently too.
<tonyyarusso> Titan8990: (That's re: the top)
<LostChain> can anyone advise an excellent audio editor program that can open and save mp3 files
<w0ls0n> vlc
<w0ls0n> oh editor nm
<LostChain> vlc?
<LostChain> yea
<LostChain> i used audiocity but it wont save mp3 format
<dayo_> LostChain: ffmpeg
<PeskyJ> LostChain: it probably will if you get lame encode
<PeskyJ> r
<LostChain> strange
<jamiejackson> i've been mucking around in my display settings to get something useful out of an external (to my laptop) monitor. i am completely confused to how this interface works. i just want my left (laptop) display to be 1280x800 and my right (external) to be 1024x768. somehow, i've got it all botched so that i have no gnome panel in my laptop display (but it shows in the external--the opposite of what i'd want). my wallpaper very magnified. i'm c
<keystr0k> how can I get rid of my ATI drivers and go back to default ubuntu video drivers...
<keystr0k> ?
<LostChain> i can always use cool edit
<Cotowar> hi, does anyone know how to sudo empty the trash bin?
<keystr0k> nm
<Cotowar> i have a folder in my trash, that i can't delete because i don't have permission. how can i make root delete it?
<burkmat> Cotowar, `sudo rm`?
<Cotowar> right, but how do i get into the trash to rm it?
<burkmat> !trash | Cotowar
<ubottu> Cotowar: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_willis> !trash
<Dr_willis> lol
<Dr_willis> Im slow
<burkmat> I won! :D
<Cotowar> that explains it
<Cotowar> i was looking for it where it is not
<Cotowar> thanks
<burkmat> Cotowar, np :)
<kane77> what is the best video player for ubuntu with subtitle support?
<Titan8990> !video | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Dr_willis> kane77,  I perfer gmplayer or vlc.
<fosco__> kane77, there are many of them, none is "the best"
<burkmat> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<churl> I think this has something to do with my ubuntu setup (started some time around the firefox-3.0 install?)."restore previous session" will bring up a blank firefox, and sometimes it will bring up an old session, and other times it will bring up a different session all together.
<jamiejackson> how do i get the gnome panel to be on my lappy display and not the external monitor?
<jamiejackson> (it's reversed from how i want t now)
<Revage> is there any way i can prevent the automounting of my ipod touch in nautilus? im managing it with an windows xp on vmware, so nautilus thorws in errors when I plug it in, as the device is then already in use
<Cotowar> ocal
<Cotowar> oops, wrong window
<Dr_willis> jamiejackson,  i recall having to set  which monitor was primary, and which was secondary.. but that was in the nvidia config tool. Not sure how else to do it.. OR drag the panel over to the other monitor. :)
<monestri> Revage, do you use gnome-mount?
<kane77> Dr_willis, I was using smplayer, but now it is for some reason borked for me.. when I pause movie it is not able to resume and if I restart it it has no sound so I have to restart x to make it working again :(
<PeskyJ> sipior: erk.. it auto-mounts? where is it getting the password from?
<boot_loop> how do I get loop to work in ubuntu?? i am trying to mount a *.img file using sudo mount image.img /media/iso1/ -t iso9660 -o loop (but i get the error wrong fs type, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missding codepage or helper program, etc...)
<Revage> monestri, i suppose so, not shure though :s
<burkmat> PeskyJ, Gnome automounts by default iirc... At least it did for me until I demanded it ask for password.
<sipior> PeskyJ: sorry? what auto-mounts?
<monestri> Revage, gnome-mount doesn't offer much gui configuration
<monestri> you could try uninstalling it
<PeskyJ> sipior: the Private directory
<pip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6762434#post6762434
<Revage> well, automounting usb drives is kinda handy
<burkmat> Revage, I'd take a look in `gconf-editor`, Desktop -> Gnome -> Volume Manager (iirc, let me know if that doesn't exist and I'll double check ;))
<pip> please see this link:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6762434#post6762434
<Revage> sec
<Dr_willis> kane77,  i found smplayer tio always be flakey
<pip> link:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6762434#post6762434
<kane77> Dr_willis, is gmplayer in repository?
<PeskyJ> I'm used to using cryptkeeper and encfs where you pick what to mount and ir prompts for the passphrase
<Cotowar> does rm -a remove everything?
<burkmat> Cotowar, Doubt it... `rm -r` if you want recursive?
<monestri> Revage, it's actually gnome-volume-manager
<Revage> it should be located where?
<Krooks> When an app is not listed in Adept and you want it, in this situation, what do you all do ?
<Dr_willis> kane77,  of course. :)
<monestri> huh?
<Dr_willis> !find mplayer | kane77
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Dr_willis> !find mplayer
<ubottu> Found: kmplayer, kmplayer-base, kmplayer-doc, kmplayer-konq-plugins, python-templayer (and 14 others)
<pip> please any one help me
<pip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6762434#post6762434
<monestri> Revage, you can use set up your own fstab rules for automounting
<Titan8990> !vlc | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<burkmat> monestri, How would one get fstab to differ an iPod from any other USB device?
<Dr_willis> ive yet to get xmms2 to actually do anything. :) lol
<deathtech> Hello All! Im looking at some open source solutions, and i thought the best place to look would be the highly intelligable Ubuntu Community. Currently my small company uses Dells X-Image utility to deploy OS Images to about 6 Different models. We create the base image, which is deployed via a PXE Server, Then It detects what model the system is, installs the correct cab files based on the model type, then runs Sysprep to finaliz
<deathtech> e settings and what not. Currently, Dell Pretty much rapes us for using this utility, and we have to find an alternative solution if we are to survive as a company. The Only Thing i ahve found so far is something called G4U, but it doesnt appear that it will function at the level we need it to
<Dr_willis> burkmat,  you could check the devcies UUID perhaps..   or check out the HAL config options to not use fstab.
<Revage> monestry, isnt there just a way to prevent one single drive from beeing automounted?
<jamiejackson> Dr_willis: that might just work. i've got the bottom panel over, now for the top
<Cotowar> yay i got it without being a baby and asking for help on every step... =)
<deathtech> Does anyone here have an idea for an alternative image creation. deployment system ?
<Cotowar> im learning linux...lol
<burkmat> Dr_willis, Good thinking. :)
<jamiejackson> i've got to try to find a draggable spot on the top panel. it's crammed
<pip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6762434#post6762434
<Cotowar> jamiejackson, possibly add another top panel?
<pip> could any one please tell me how to connect the depedencies
<monestri> burkmat, dev labels?
<tonyyarusso> deathtech: I've used something called Clonezilla for my system imaging.
<Cotowar> i did that to my bottom panel, i have a panel where stuff shows thats running, and a panel where all my quickstart icons are located
<boot_loop> is there a way to mount a *.img file through wine since it is a windows installer?
<jamiejackson> Cotowar: if only i could find a spot to drag... :-O i'll figure it out eventually
<pip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6762434#post6762434
<churl> so when i installed firefox-3.0 without uninstalling firefox, did that mess up anything that i should know about?
<deathtech> tonyyarusso : Thanks, i will research that :) Any other ideas i may be able to check out from anyone ?
<Dr_willis> boot_loop,  you mean its an CD image file? ive nevef heard of a .img installer under windows
<Cotowar> try unlocking everything, and moving it all closer together. that might help too?
<Cotowar> or try removing stuff you dont need like the username, or remove the apps, place, system, and make it just the gnome foot
<boot_loop> dr_willis: yes it's a cd .img file, but when I try to mount it using the loopback driver it says it's for the wrong filesystem
<Dr_willis> boot_loop,  try the fuseiso or other 'fuse cd image' tools.. theres 2 or 3 in the repos.. some of them can miount  non-iso images..
<Cotowar> heres one for you Ubuntu gurus.
<boot_loop> ok thanks a lot
<Cotowar> i have a GDM theme, and i didn't like the pic so i photoshopped it in gimp. i saved it as the same name, but the theme won't use the new pic
<Cotowar> how do i get my GDM theme to use a new image? the image file name is the same, and its actually replaced the original in the directory
<Dr_willis> 'photoshopped it in gimp'  ? :0 just saying  'edited it in gimp' would be shorter :P
<Cotowar> my bad...
<Krooks> When an app is not listed in Adept and you want it, in this situation, what do you all do ?
<Cotowar> lol
<Dr_willis> could be the # of colors or some other thing was changed.
<benste> after last updates in 9.04 gdm fails to load - I don't know what to do now
<spsneo> I have installed apt-mirror for a local ubuntu repo. but I am not able to update. can anybody help me?
<kitche> Krooks: go find it and compile it or try another site to get the package but I rather compile a program if I need it and it's not stock
<Cotowar> hmm, i was thinking that i might have to re-archive with the tar.gz, then re-install by dragging or whatever into the login window's window.
<keystr0k> is there a way to run compiz without the stupid ATI drivers?
<Dr_willis> Cotowar,  thats possible also.
<AlfieH> heyy, i cannot put my desktop effects on.. How can i fix this. Thanks.
<Cotowar> alfieH, what graphics card do you have?
<AlfieH> Nvidia 8800 GTX
<Cotowar> make sure that its supported
<Cotowar> oh, yea that should be supported. you should be able to go to add/remove and add the compiz settings manager
<Dr_willis> AlfieH,  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<AlfieH> i think so, how can i install again m8?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AlfieH> just to double check
<spsneo> I have installed apt-mirror for a local ubuntu repo. but I am not able to update. can anybody help me?
<benste> why does gdm fail after last jaunty update?
<tonyyarusso> benste: #ubuntu+1 for all jaunty discussion.
<AlfieH> alfie@alfie-desktop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<AlfieH> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2)
<benste> thanks
<_VI_> benste: same thing for me
<Krooks> kitche: yeah, actually that what I want to know. if something is not stock, is there a site with experimental or customised debs that I can use ? Or my only choice is to install it from source. Also, if I were to install it from source, do I have to do make install or can I built a deb first after make so that its easy to unisntall later on.
<dhruvasagar> Krooks: try www.getdeb.net
<imri303> any GDM wizards out there?  I wanna launch nm-conection-editor from GDM at login via the customcommand feature in gdm.conf-custom but it errors out
<Krooks> dhruvasagar: thanks. will check it out
<kitche> Krooks: there is getdeb site you can use checkinstall to make a deb but I have never used checkinstall never really trusted it
<AlfieH> any solutions?
<Dr_willis> imri303,  i got xpenguins startging. :) i recall to get it to work. I had to use the 'simple' gdm login screen. not the  fancy gdm login screen
<Cotowar> just so you know, i did have to re-install the GDM theme to get it to use the new image
<Cotowar> it works fine now
<dhruvasagar> Krooks: mention not :)
<imri303> I have gdmlogin running not greeter and i can start the program via the Init/Default script but I wanna be able to launch it from the "Actions" menu
<AlfieH> Did everyone see my previous message about the Nvidia?
<Dr_willis> imri303,  here is my sampel confif --> http://allyourbasearebelongtous.pastebin.com/f5e3a7c61  if it helps..  I never got that actuion menu working either
<Cotowar> heres another little pet peeve i have. how do i get the applications i have to use the icon set i have?
<fabio_> Cotowar: use Human O2 icon set, very nice
<Cotowar> like, my quick launch firefox is different than the icon on the firefox window
<Cotowar> im using black_white_2
<Cotowar> my whole computer is black with white text
<imri303> the problem i have with running it via the Init/Default script is I can't change focus to it.  If I run it with just /usr/bin/nm-connection-editor it runs b4 the login screen pops up and the login screen won't execute until I hit close on the connection editor
<Cotowar> easier on the eyes, which helped a lot when i did programming
<Cotowar> but like i have this icon set, and i can't get the apps to use it in their windows, and in the panel for active windows
<Cotowar> it only works in the apps menu
<Cotowar> i think i have to configure each and every program individually, in which case i'll just do the ones i use like ff
<Cotowar> does anyone else have that problem as well?
<fabio_> Cotowar: not sure, my ico set is ok
<imri303> thanks Dr_willis I will check it out
<Dr_willis> imri303,  yea. when i login . i got little penguins running all over the gdm login screen.. silly but cute
<Cotowar> like, in the apps menu, i can see my custom set, and on the top panel i can see them as well. its when i run apps that the defaults return
<Cotowar> and i personally hate the defaults for the apps i use
<Abracadabra> Hi
<Abracadabra> simple question for you guys, but a headache for me for the past few hours
<twordley> just patched intrepid this morning now i can no longer sudo.  I checked /etc/sudoers and /etc/group.  my user is in the proper groups and /etc/sudoers looks fine.  Any ideas?
<Abracadabra> I need to know what the version of rrdtool I have in the apt-get repository
<fabio_> Cotowar: try with a different icon set...
<Abracadabra> can someone tell me how to find out please ?
<Cotowar> 1 sec, im on gnome look getting a new one
<mlissner> Anyone else have the problem in Compiz with mouse scrolling switching the screen randomly?
<vigo> Abracadabra: <name of object> -v,,,I think
<Cotowar> just found an icon theme updater
<imri303> so Dr_willis you have your penguins running as a background program?
<Cotowar> maybe this will help
<Finnish_> How do I choose 8-bit colours in Gimp?
<Dr_willis> imri303,  yep  xpenguins
<Dr_willis> !info xpenguins
<ubottu> xpenguins (source: xpenguins): little penguins walk on your windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-6 (intrepid), package size 219 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<vigo> I want the penguins!
<imri303> hmmm interesting.  Is it just and X program?  I will try to launch from there and see what happens :) tnx
<Abracadabra> vigo: if thwe app is not yet installed, how would you find out ?
<fabio_> Cotowar: post a screenshot around
<imri303> Abracadabra dpkg -l | grep program name
<Dr_willis> imri303,  yep. look for xpenguins in that config. and change it to whatever
<Cotowar> 1 sec, ill photobooth my desktop with arrows to what im talking about
<imri303> or just dpkg -l program name if you know exactly what you are looking for
<vigo> Abracadabra: Check Synaptic, search for it. Then you will see what version and other info there is on it.
<mlissner> Nobody else has the random screen switching problem?
<imri303> or do what vigo says silly gui users :)
<Abracadabra> imri303: thank you, that was exactly what I was looking for
<Abracadabra> thank you all
<Dougy[RV]> Hi there.
<Dougy[RV]> I have the ASUS M3A78-EMH HDMI motherboard, with a Phenom and ubuntu 8.10 server
<Dougy[RV]> It's not detecting the onboard nic
<Dougy[RV]> what package(s) do i need
<Schuyler> hey, folks, I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, and when I try to use the NetworkManager applet to connect to a wireless network, I get a dbus(?) error on the console
<ikonia> Dougy[RV]: what nic is in it ?
<Schuyler> ** (nm-applet:7260): WARNING **: Error in getting active connection 'Vpn' property: (19) Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<Schuyler> searching google finds a single bug in launchpad with no response
<Dougy[RV]> ikonia: the asus site is useless
<Dougy[RV]> LAN
<Dougy[RV]> 	
<Dougy[RV]> PCIe Gigabit LAN
<Dougy[RV]> thats all it says
<FloodBot2> Dougy[RV]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Schuyler> I'm guessing that my old VPN settings in Hardy are hosing things... any ideas how I remove them manually?
<Dougy[RV]> Eek, sorry.
<ikonia> Dougy[RV]: as a side issue with home hardware you may be better with the desktop
<ikonia> Dougy[RV]: as in the desktop edition
<Dougy[RV]> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2064&l1=3&l2=149&l3=639&l4=0
<ikonia> Dougy[RV]: can you please pastebin the output of "lspci" please into pastebin
<Dougy[RV]> err, theres no internet on there, but i can type it
<Schuyler> it's deeply frustrating for NetworkManager to spontaneously break across an upgrade
<PeskyJ> how does mount.ecryptfs_private mount Private without asking me for a passphrase?
<ikonia> Dougy[RV]: it would be a very long thing to type
<Dougy[RV]> oh, its a realtek
<Dougy[RV]> that works too
<Dougy[RV]> I forgot about lspci
<Dougy[RV]> Realtek RT8111/816B
<ikonia> Dougy[RV]: need to9 know what model so we can see if it's support
<Dougy[RV]> sorry
<Dougy[RV]> RTL8111
<Dougy[RV]> / 8168B
<xxcue> isnt RTL realtek
<Schuyler> please tell me that someone has seen this before
<Schuyler> is there another channel specific to dbus-related stuff?
<ZING> can you guys check this and tell me if you see any mistakes? http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5061/66658070jo1.png
<Dougy[RV]> xxcue: yes, like i said
<xxcue> just guessing'
<ikonia> ZING: don't advertise
<ikonia> ZING: this is ubuntu support ONLY
<xxcue> sorry i cant help
<ZING> i'm not, this is for my area only
<ikonia> ZING: this is ubuntu support only - not spell checking support
<ZING> i just created it and want peoples takes and what not
<ikonia> ZING: are you listeing ?
<ikonia> ZING: this is for ubuntu support only
<ZING> not to you
<ikonia> ZING: please respect the channel rules
<Cotowar> http://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj342/cotowar/Screenshot-3.png
<Cotowar> theres my problem
<infomomo> twordley: sudo apt-get --reinstall install sudo
<ZING> wheres the normal chat for users who are not looking for support?
<ikonia> Dougy[RV]: according to the docs I'm reading your card should be support
<ikonia> ZING: check the freenode channel list
<Myrtti> !offtopic | ZING
<ubottu> ZING: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> away > kingfishr
<ikonia> away > Kingsy-Away
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ughh
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !away > Kingsy-Away
<ubottu> Kingsy-Away, please see my private message
<Cotowar> ZING, right click on the ubuntu server network and select channels. it will open a list of all the channels in this networl
<xxcue> ok good mobo for ubuntu thats not dated
<Schuyler> can anybody here please help with a NetworkManager issue? or direct me to a channel where someone can?
<Cotowar> what do you need?
<fabio_> Cotowar: it's the same for me
<rubberducky> hi, can anyone have a look at my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069910
<Cotowar> i wont accept that answer. there HAS to be a way to change it. otherwise we are slaves to the system like Windows users
<Cotowar> except we are goonier and cooler
<Schuyler> Cotowar: I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, and when I try to use the NetworkManager applet to connect to a wireless network, I get a dbus(?) error on the console
<allquixotic> Does anyone know of a howto guide (unofficial or not, doesn't matter) for running an OpenSolaris 10.0 or later guest on its i86xpv (paravirt-ops enabled) architecture, using Intrepid's built-in KVM and virt-install?
<Schuyler> ** (nm-applet:7260): WARNING **: Error in getting active connection 'Vpn' property: (19) Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<ikonia> Cotowar: what do y ou want to change ?
<Schuyler> I assume it's some kind of dbus issue but
<guyiom> man mount
<ikonia> Schuyler: look if hal and dbus are running
<infomomo> i just installed eeeUbuntu, i dont like it, i think it is a CPU hog, is there another alternative ?
<rubberducky> anone?
<Cotowar> i want my firefox window to use the same icon as the applications menu shows
<ikonia> infomomo: the OS that came with your EEE PC ?
<Cotowar> my window uses default, but my apps menu uses a custom
<Schuyler> ikonia: it looks like they are, from grepping ps awux
<Dr_willis> the menus dont get the icon info from the program  at all.. they get the info from the theme.. You sould have to make a custiome icon them i imagone Cotowar
<rubberducky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069910
<zagabar> Yo
<spexi> yo
<spexi> sup
<zagabar> I have a game that doesn't react to the keyboard in ubuntu. :S
<allquixotic> infomomo: there are tons of alternatives. if you want minimal CPU usage without extensive tuning, you would likely have to accept certain feature deductions. Try running DSL-Not. It's a very lightweight distro that runs in a tiny amount of RAM and everything is very fast. But is it as featureful as Gnome? No, and no.
<jamiejackson> after some finagling, i finally got dual monitor going through "Monitor resolution settings" however, the external monitor flashes at me @60Hz, which is unbearable. the "Monitor Resolution Settings" gui has a refresh rate selector, but it only shows 60Hz, and I'm sure this monitor goes higher. know how to fix that up?
<infomomo> ikonia: it is an ApireOne
<zagabar> It does for other people.
<imri303> infomomo try ubuntu netbook remix
<zagabar> What can be wrong?
<Cotowar> yea, i have one, but how do i install it them
<Cotowar> then*
<imri303> I have been playing with it for a couple weeks and UNR is cool
<fabio_> Cotowar: find that icon
<infomomo> imri303: that's what i just installed in vmware to test and it seems to be a CPU hog
<imri303> hmmm
<Dr_willis> Cotowar,  drag/drop to the theme manager control-panel window in many cases... to isntall new themes..
<Cotowar> i know where its at
<imri303> are you using the one with the lpia kernel?
<Cotowar> and i did that to install the theme
<Cotowar> but all my apps still use defaults when they open
<infomomo> eeebuntu-2/0-nbr
<rubberducky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069910
<infomomo> that one brother
<G-Farkas> Hello, have anybody "nvidia-glx" in the Hardy repos ???
<allquixotic> infomomo: Comparing speeds of operating systems natively and within a virtual machine like VMware is misguided.
<xxcue> 8GB memory and vmware workstation no problems here
<Schuyler> ikonia: I seem to have fixed it with 'apt-get remove --purge network-manager' and then 'apt-get install network-manager-gnome'
<imri303> didn't like the lpia one either so I installed ubuntu i386 and added the UNR repo and added it on top with session launchers
<Cotowar> i have this archive, i dropped into theme manager and boom all my desktop icons went to the custom set
<fabio_> Cotowar: i think the trouble is /usr/share/pixmaps
<allquixotic> infomomo: VMware imposes an extremely high amount of overhead in terms of RAM usage, CPU consumption, and disk I/O speed. In other words, VMware is dog slow.
<PeskyJ> ok, I don't like ecryptfs - it leaves filenames plaintext and it magically automounts - god knows where it gets my password from, sneaky little git
<infomomo> allquixotic:  iknow but it gives a little idea right ?
<Dr_willis> gnome-look.org proberly has tutorials on making new icon themes.   the apps will use the icons they are programd to use.. You would need to change the theme icon to be the same as the program app icon I imagine. I tend to disable all the icons I can. :) so thats about all i kmnow on the topic
<Cotowar> ill look
<fabio_> you have to change that link
<ikonia> Schuyler: re-linked ito dbus
<Cotowar> alright
<zagabar> i am trying to play a game in ubuntu that should work, but the keyboard doesn't make the game react. What can be wrong?
<imri303> allquixotic very true
<infomomo> does one of you guys own a aspire one >? and if so, what do your recommend ?
<PeskyJ> and encfs doesn't seem to work with programs like evolution that want to create file locks... is there anything else?
<Cotowar> ill look at gnome look some more, and in the pixmaps
<allquixotic> infomomo: Trying to say "if VMware makes it this slow, it can't be much better on real hardware" is a fatally flawed assertion. VMware gives an __enormous__ performance hit. If you are planning to install the operating system natively, make no attempts to evaluate its native performance on the basis of virtualized performance.
<imri303> I have many netbooks the aspire one being one of those :)
<twordley> infomomo: i can't sudo to run the command you suggested
<fabio_> just make it point to the new icon set location
<imri303> I run ubuntu i386 with UNR launchers
<Cotowar> fabio, you are right
<Cotowar> thank you sir
<fabio_> it's a little bug indeed
<Cotowar> do i change them simply by deleting the photo and copying my new one in?
<fabio_> icons SHOULD change
<infomomo> twordley: try it without sudo then
<allquixotic> infomomo: In VMware it once took me four hours to install OpenSolaris 10.0, yet it installed in 12 minutes running it natively. The entire install, the VMware process was pegging my CPU as viewed by top on the host. So yes - you aren't getting any meaningful data on native performance from VMware.
<Dr_willis> infomomo,  i just use the normal  ubuntu on mine. i do tweak it following the wiki pages
<infomomo> or log in as root, simple :D
<L|nuxPS2_> imri303: of all the netbooks you own which is your favorite - i'm looking at getting one soon
<imri303> infomomo try this page as well it is for the mini9 but works for the acer as well http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/installing-ubuntu-netbook-remix.html
<twordley> infomomo: how would i login as root?  you mean recovery console?
<infomomo> Dr_willis: problem was WIFI, that is why i had tendencies towards an alternative
<imri303> I like the lenovo ideapad s10e the best so far
<Cotowar> how would i make it point to the new location? just make the pixmaps folder a shortcut to my new sets folder?
<allquixotic> !root | infomomo, twordley
<ubottu> infomomo, twordley: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<imri303> I have played with the mini9, lenovo s10e. and the acer aspireone
<infomomo> ubottu:  his sudo doesnt function well
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allquixotic> twordley: Why can you not use sudo?
<twordley> just patched intrepid this morning now i can no longer sudo.  I checked /etc/sudoers and /etc/group.  my user is in the proper groups and /etc/sudoers looks fine.  Any ideas?
<Cotowar> fabio, how do i make the /usr/share/pixmaps point to the new icon set?
<allquixotic> twordley: Do you get an error message? Also, are you able to login with *the same password you try to sudo with* as your regular user, from e.g. the gdm login screen?
<quibbler> !logs
<xxcue> i just installed ubuntu virtual to learn alittle command line stuff not looking for anything great ..i gave ubuntu 3 gb memory and 2 cores seems to work ok
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<maximoos> hello all
<twordley> allquixotic:  i can login to the text console with my regular user/password.  I cannot howerver login to gdm either.
<DonaldShimoda> hi.
<fabio_> Cotowar: right
<allquixotic> twordley: If you can't login to gdm as your regular user/password, then something might be screwed up in the authentication subsystem. I'd point at PAM as a possibility.
<Cotowar> how do i do it though?
<DonaldShimoda> im dont get how to modify the config file ala debian, according to that web https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, cofnig files are in debian/config/i386/.
<cupcup> ﻿DCC SEND "ffɦʞɔfɟ" 0 0 0
<VaSy> hi all
<twordley> allquixotic:  yes there were some pam updates i believe.... any ideas where to start looking?
<DonaldShimoda> theres any helper like make menuconfig or is only by hand?
<VaSy> how do i register my nick name
<Pici> !register | VaSy
<ubottu> VaSy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<VaSy> thanks ubottu
<fabio_> /usr/share/pixmaps  --> /home/fabio/.icons/Human-O2/48x48/apps
<allquixotic> twordley: /etc/pam.d/common-auth is one possibility, but I think, if you are using a standard version of Ubuntu, you should not even encounter this sort of issue. Unless you have custom software that plays with PAM.
<fabio_> Cotowar: keep the old folder, just create a link to your application icon folder (ln -s ....)
<allquixotic> twordley: If you have never set your root password before using `passwd root`, and you can't sudo, then rebooting Ubuntu into the option in the boot menu that says (recovery console) at the end will let you get a root shell and make configuration changes, at least.
<allquixotic> twordley: So you're not "stuck without ability to login as root" - hopefully - if recovery works properly.
<enthused> is there anyone in here with experience successfully preseeding an install where the preseed file is hosted on a network?
<Cotowar> im bad at this, you're saying go to terminal, cd to my pixmaps, then do ln -s new_icon_folder_name?
<enthused> !preseed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed
<fabio_> Cotowar: give me you icon location (newicon set)
<Cotowar> username/Themes/"Icon Sets"/"black-white 2 Style"/"black-white 2 Style
<jcase> im having issues, ive googled and looked. At night when I screen lock (too keep kids off if they wake up befor eme) my network access dies on me
<jcase> i found simular reports online
<Cotowar> the thing is though, there are several different folders in there, all holding different types of apps.
<jcase> any ideas?
<VaSy> HI ubottu : I want to change password for my nick name..
<Cotowar> like i have a scalable folder, a 256, actions, status, and a ton others
<cooldduuudde> is der a way to schedule LAN enable and disable?
<VaSy> can you suggest me the command
<Mba7eth> do any one knows how to unlock Huawei E180 HSPA usb modem ?
<Pici> VaSy: Please join #freenode for registration help. ubottu is a bot.
<Dr_willis> VaSy,  'passwd' command
<enthused> is there anyone in here with experience successfully preseeding an install where the preseed file is hosted on a network?
<Dr_willis> VaSy,  and ubottu  is a bot. :)
<VaSy> Pici thanks
<VaSy> oops.. sorry guys....
<Dr_willis> VaSy,  oh ya mean the nickserv irc password. :) lol..  '/msg nickserv help'
<fabio_> Cotowar:  the easy way to do it....
<fabio_> go in the new icon set location (48x48 -> apps), then copy those files and replace those in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Mba7eth> does any one knows how to unlock Huawei E180 HSPA usb modem ?
<fabio_> just make a backup copy
<fabio_> Mba7eth: why unlock ?
<fabio_> Mba7eth: my huawey e 169 works fine
<imri303> Dr_willis I tried executing nm editor as a background program and it works :) thanks! Still would like to make it launch via the Actions menu :(
<Mba7eth> I want to use another carrier
<Cotowar> okay
<Cotowar> i'll try that
<allquixotic> !ot | Mba7eth
<ubottu> Mba7eth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<imri303> If anyone has any insight as to why it gives me a sig 17 on execution from customcommand in GDM would be greatly appreciated :) thanks
<Mba7eth> thanks :)
<allquixotic> Mba7eth: That topic is possibly illegal in some jurisdictions, and even if it's legal, that has absolutely nothing to do with the operating system installed on your computer (e.g. Ubuntu).
<Marfi> exit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mba7eth> allquixotic: I though i might find some help here
<Mba7eth> : :)
<allquixotic> Mba7eth: I have known people in #ubuntu-offtopic who actively engage in such conversations and there aren't usually protests against it. But this here is the Ubuntu support channel
<Mba7eth> thanks dude
<Mba7eth> :)
<dgetsman> anybody know if I can run ubuntu 8.04LTS server on a machine w/IBM 00P2731 2 Way 1.2Ghz Power4+ Processor for 7028-6C4 6E4 RS/600 PSERIES 630 and whether that'd be a 32 or 64 bit version?
<Cotowar> it says that my old icons are links to a different folder when i look at the properties
<Cotowar> what the heck
<EugenMayer> what is generaly used as VNC client or simply remote desktop between to different ubuntu clients
<quibbler> !who | Cotowar
<ubottu> Cotowar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<allquixotic> dgetsman: IBM has invested a lot of resources into supporting their hardware on Linux, so I would wager that it would probably boot... as for the 32/64... I really have no idea. Let me do some googling? Maybe you can help me?
<Scunizi> Strange .. a desktop background that I created and have been using for some time will no longer display as the background.. why would that happen?
<Cotowar> fabio, it says that the original images in the pixmaps folder are linking to a different folder where the real icon is, though i can't seem to find that folder
<allquixotic> dgetsman: My initial investigation indicates that your "Power4+" processor is of the PowerPC genre. That means it's neither x86 nor x86_64; its architecture on Linux is called ppc
<allquixotic> dgetsman: I don't know if ppc even _has_ 32 vs. 64-bit.
<jcase> ok, i loose my network everynight while using screen lock. I also have ipv6 tunnel and a bridge to virtual box, there are not related errors in /var/log/messages
<jcase> any ideas?
<Pici> !ppc | dgetsman allquixotic
<ubottu> dgetsman allquixotic: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Caplain1> c0mp13371331337: where in the bay?
<Marfi> can someone type my name? testing something
<c0mp13371331337> Caplain1: Temple Terrace area.
<jcase> marfi
<quibbler> Marfi: Marfi
<_VI_> Marfi: i dont feel like it
<_VI_> ;)
<Caplain1> I am unaware of that area
<Marfi> thanks. testing irssi
<Caplain1> I am in tarpon
<jcase> anyone know why networking would stop working at night while screenlock is on?
<jcase> i found simular reports on google
<jcase> and i know how to restart it, but i need to stop it from happening
<jcase> or i can ssh in while out of town
<Caplain1> jcase: screen lock? hmmm
<Caplain1> sounds bizzare
<Caplain1> does it only happen at night?
<jcase> well i found several reports of it
<jcase> well night is the only time i leave it screen locked forany length of time
<_VI_> !bugs | jcase
<mac9416> Hi all! I need to know how to program a tray applet with Python. Google search gets me nowhere.
<ubottu> jcase: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mrglinux> :-D
<jcase> Vi im not sure if its a bug or if i messed it up somehow
<Caplain1> mac9416: #python
<Caplain1> jcase: sounds like a bug
<_VI_> jcase: well look at those sites just incase
<mac9416> Caplain1: Thanks. Good idea.
<_VI_> cause it does sound like a bug
<jcase> lol
<jcase> Just incase
<jcase> Justin Case is my alias
<jcase> heh
<_VI_> lol
<jcase> my pen name
<FloodBot1> jcase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egc> easy question:  how do i open the "add user" gui with root privs?  it wont let me create a new user
<cumulus007> why is the server of cdimages.ubuntu.com so slow?
<mrglinux> :-D
<mac9416> Caplain1: /join #python requires me to be "identified" to join. How do I get identified?
<Caplain1> mac9416: /msg nickserv help
<jcase> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/289496                it is simular to that but im using dsl not wifi
<mrglinux> :-D
<mrglinux> anybody control me ?
<mac9416> Caplain1: Thanks.
<etko_> hello guys
<quibbler> egc: ckick the unlock button
<etko_> how can i get exact version?
<mrglinux> :-D
<etko_> of my ubuntu installation?
<_VI_> mrglinux: control you?
<Pici> etko_: lsb_release -a
<egc> quibbler: oddly, its greyed out
<mrglinux> _VI_: hmm
<mrglinux> i've be in another channel o f ubuntu
<Caplain1> jcase: it could still be relevant. you may have to find an alternative to locking your screen until the bug is resolved
<allquixotic> cumulus007: In 2005 I read a case study where it costs $1.50 USD per 700MB CD image download, due to the cost of bandwidth... the server is probably at or near capacity, so it's busy.
<jcase> hrm
<jcase> tonight i wont lock it
<mw46> hi, anybody else seeing a supend/resume problem on a Lenovo T60p after the latest 2.6.27-11-generic/fglrx update??
<mrglinux> thete were crazy from me and they back me here
<jcase> and see if it happens
<mac9416> Caplain1: OK, I'm registered. How do I identify?
<mrglinux> :-D
<cumulus007> allquixotic: okay
<mrglinux> i just like them
<allquixotic> cumulus007: It would cost at least another $5000 to $15,000 USD per year for another unmetered 100MBPS connection to support more simultaneously CD image downloads, or faster ones.
<_VI_> !details | mrglinux
<ubottu> mrglinux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Caplain1> mac9416: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<allquixotic> cumulus007: If you want to download CD images in a way that saves money and doesn't place the burden on any one entity, use Bittorrent for your CD Image Downloads
<quibbler> egc: that's strange..i have not see that
<Myrtti> !support | mrglinux, _VI_
<allquixotic> !bittorrent | cumulus007
<ubottu> mrglinux, _VI_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ubottu> cumulus007: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mac9416> Caplain1: Thanks again!
<ttl-> hi
<mrglinux> Myrtti: hey mate
<egc> quibbler: yeah, im starting to think it's flaking out
<ttl-> can anybody help me with a bluetooth headset and skype
<egc> maybe a bug
<_VI_> Myrtti: I didnt do anythi8ng wrong, i was trying to get mrglinux to be more detailed
<egc> quibbler: guess i'm going commando line
<ttl-> how do i use the bluetooth headset with ubuntu 8.10
<cumulus007> allquixotic: are daily builds downloadable via torrent?
<mrglinux> :-D
<etko_> i am unable to see mi wifi interface
<etko_> in ifconfig
<quibbler> egc: i think that's you best bet
<_VI_> i sit in here 14 hours a day, I'm pretty sure I know this is the support channel :/
<mac9416> Caplain1: OK, apparently I forgot to confirm when I registered, and I can't get at my inbox right now. Any ideas besides #python?
<mrglinux> Myrtti: you don't forgot me forever  . write to day in dairy notepad :-D
<Pici> mrglinux: Please keep it on topic, this is a support channel.
<Caplain1> mac9416: google
<etko_> after update last week ago acer extensa 5221, ubuntu 8.04.2 hardy
<mac9416> Caplain1: Broad suggestion, but thanks for your time.
<etko_> correction acer extensa 5220
<allquixotic> cumulus007: I don't honestly know, but according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ it would appear there are no .torrent files, so I would surmise not
<Caplain1> mac9416: look for a template
<mikewu> mac9416: Try looking at the source/forums for pypanel
<allquixotic> cumulus007: Perhaps one reason is that if you're generating a new image *every single day*, any given node swarm on a torrent with a lifetime of less than a day is not going to have many seeders, so the server ends up doing all the work anyway
<allquixotic> cumulus007: Torrents get healthy over time, not in the short turnaround time of <= 24 hours
<mac9416> mikewu: pypanel. Right. Thanks.
<cumulus007> allquixotic: yeah, I understand that
<ozzloy> sudo dhclient eth0; shows that the machine tries to connect, but gets no response.  this exact hardware was connecting last night.  how do i trouble shoot from here?
<quibbler> egc: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784272
<allquixotic> cumulus007: I do believe cdimage is a round robin server that parcels out the workload to official mirrors, but it could very well be that all the mirrors are overloaded too, since Free Software in general is so popular these days, and it's almost always serviced via download (including updates)
<mkro> Hi
<ozzloy> nevermind, it appears to be connecting now
<mac9416> mikewu: It looks like pypanel is a replacement for gnome-panel. I'm looking for a way to develop a tray applet for gnome-panel.
<Cotowar> where might this directory be "../../lib/firefox-3.0.6/icons"
<mkro> Hi, i need help,,, somebody speak spanish?
<Pici> !es | mkro
<ubottu> mkro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<egc> quibbler: yeah, i see the same error msg when running that cmd, thanks
<etko_> nobody to help me?
<nanotube> Cotowar: depends on where you starting from. :) possibly under /usr/lib
<mikewu> mac9416: Try looking at this http://www.pygtk.org/articles/applets_arturogf/
<Cotowar> thats it
<allquixotic> Cotowar: That's a relative path so it's impossible to infer its absolute path without knowledge of the current working directory; however, there is a /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.6 directory, so /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.6/../../lib/firefox-3.0.6/icons would be equivalent to the absolute path /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.6/icons
<Cotowar> yea, it doesn't say any more than that, so i wasn't sure
<Cotowar> thats though
<Cotowar> thanks*
<Matic> Hi, someone remind me the command used to check the size of a folder
<Matic> please
<nanotube> Matic: du -sk <dirname>
<Cotowar> yep, found it
<Matic> nanotube, thanks man
<nanotube> Matic: np :)
<nanotube> Cotowar: :)
<Jfdzar> hi
<Jfdzar> hello
<terminhell> hi all
<etko_> lspci -v says atheros adapter is disabled
<nanotube> Jfdzar: yo
<etko_> can you tell me why?
<egc> quibbler: it appears to be policykit related
<Cotowar> when i want to use the mv command, i do mv filename destination correct
<etko_> should i recompile madwifi package like tehy say here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/madwifi-tools/+bug/242080 ?
<etko_> please somebody i need to get this working
<jhg> is there any way to perform a clean reinstall of wine? i basically need the C drive wiped, i uninstalled and reinstalled wine but the data is still there
<quibbler> egc: i hope you know something about policykit..i don't
<mac9416> mikewu: Looks like that's getting close. Thanks!
<etko_> i also disapled ipv6 cause it was doing me errors on my network
<kitche> jhg: delete the ~/.wine directory and have wine the command recreate it
<terminhell> did  you hit the radio button on your laptop?
<egc> quibbler: i may have to learn ;)
<allquixotic> Cotowar: `man mv`. But very simply stated, mv is a combination of a 'rename' and a 'move' command in one, and all arguments except for the last one are moved into the last argument, if it's a folder. Careful, though; if the last argument is an existing file, it gets overwritten.
<etko_> could that be the cause
<etko_> ?
<quibbler> egc: ;-)
<egc> quibbler: im still on hardy so maybe its fixed in newer release
<egc> oh well
<jhg> kitche: i did that also but in applications->wine the directory structure is still there so it seems it caches that somewhere.. any idea where?
<etko_> great
<int256> what is ubuntu studio ?
<Cotowar> jhg, did you try removing wine completely through synaptic? completely removing deletes the config files
<egc> commando line i go
<terminhell> etko_: what does iwconfig show about your wireless
<Mr_Mackee> whats the easy way to add lines to sources.list?
<kitche> jhg: in ~/.wine
<Dr_willis> removing wine - will NOT remove the .wine dirs in the users homes...
<allquixotic> cotowar: If you're a newbie to using `mv`, you should always execute `mv -i` to have the system prompt you if the result of your command will overwrite any files
<etko_> terminhell : nothing only eth0 an lo are listed
<quibbler> egc: i'm also on hardy and i have not experienced that
<kitche> jhg: it won't reset the menu until you log off and back on
<terminhell> etko_: ya sounds like drivers
<etko_> besides when i cling in network connections to edit adapter ptoperties
<egc> quibbler: oh :(
<samlesher> anyone have a mce remote and ir receiver for sale for sub $30?
<tritium> samlesher: stay on topic, please
<samlesher> oops, wrong channel
<etko_> i can set ip and dhcp but it gives me error on eth0 that adapter doesn't exist
<egc> ill try the failsafe X session
<egc> bb
<VaSy> hi
<terminhell> etko_: so is this a wireless or hardline?
<terminhell> etko_: and is your kernel up to date?
<presshere> hi VaSy
<etko_> could it be caused by disblind ipv6?
<abchirk> What can I use to convert pdf into html?
<etko_> terminhell : how cen i get info whether my kernel is up to date?
<etko_> i used automatic updates and everything stopped working
<terminhell> uname -a
<etko_> maybe kernel got newer there was restart terminhell after update
<terminhell> etko_: its at 2.6.27-11 is what i currently have
<presshere> abchirk: what kind of information you need to convert?
<etko_> terminhell : Linux 2.6.24-23-generic
<abchirk> presshere all inside that with pics etc...
<terminhell> etko_: are you using intrepid or something older??/
<nanotube> abchirk: there is "pdftohtml"...
<etko_> terminhell : just rebuilding atheros drivers using this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/madwifi-tools/+bug/242080 will help me?
<abchirk> ok thats what I found too.. but thats 0,32version. :(
<abchirk> ok maybe I ll give it try.
<etko_> terminhell : i use default install, what is intrepid some package manager?
<jcase> does screenlock automaticly put ubuntu8.10 to sleep after so long?
<L|nuxPS2_> jcase: shouldn't
<jcase> im at a loss then
<etko_> also in network tools whre is ping etc. when i click configure eth0 , i get error adapter doesn't exist yet it is working
<jcase> im loosing my network
<jcase> at night when the screenlock is on
<etko_> terminhell : can that be related?
<nanotube> abchirk: yea, try it... it's free. :)
<L|nuxPS2_> jcase: thats really odd
<abchirk> nanotube ok thank you
<Wunderbar> hi guys- almost friday, thank fucke
<terminhell> etko_: intrepid is ubuntu 8.10, newest release
<jcase> and it doesnt come back up when i log in,  simular to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/289496      but its a desktop and dsl, not a notebook and wifi
<L|nuxPS2_> might want to make a quick cron job that restarts the network
<Pici> Wunderbar: Please watch your language and keep it on topic here.
<cumulus007> what's the offtopic channel?
<hwilde> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cumulus007> thx
<terminhell> etko_: and that post could be relevant. You may also want to try ndiswrapper
<Matic> Hi guys, someone please explain to me why I should use intrepid
<L|nuxPS2_> jcase: file it as a bug... seems like something new
<cumulus007> Matic: intrepid over hardy?
<fabio_> Matic: why not
<cumulus007> I'm looking for a nice mirror that hosts jaunty alpha 4
<Matic> cumulus007, yeah
<Matic> fabio_, just explain to me why
<cumulus007> Matic: intrepid contains newer software
<L|nuxPS2_> cumulus007: the GaTech one should have it I think
<fabio_> Matic: i0m with jaunty now
<_ope_> ok even when i do a chown 777 on my .pl script i still get access denied when i try to execute it
<Matic> cumulus007, ok interms of flexibility and mangeability
<nanotube> Matic: if you are happy with hardy, stay with it. there's no "should"
<terminhell> your using chown wrong
<terminhell> you need chmod
<L|nuxPS2_> _ope_: do chown +x
<L|nuxPS2_> chmod*
<_ope_> ok sorry slackware guy here
<terminhell> you just said that file now belongs to the user "777"
<_ope_> chown usually works
<cumulus007> L|nuxPS2_: that does only contain repos
<cumulus007> I'm looking for ISO's
<nanotube> _ope_: not possible... chown and chmod are standard linux commands, one changes owner, one changes permissions. i think you just mixed them up. :)
<Pici> !jaunty | cumulus007
<ubottu> cumulus007: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<cumulus007> cdimages is terribly slow
<nanotube> _ope_: you can't use one instead of the other
<terminhell> and im not a slackware guy
<L|nuxPS2_> cumulus007:
<L|nuxPS2_> cumulus007: they have the ISO's too
<justy> hi
<cumulus007> L|nuxPS2_: I can't find them
<cumulus007> oh
<cumulus007> it's
<_ope_> nanotube your probably right
<cumulus007>  ubuntu-releases
<ogre> !chicony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chicony
<cumulus007> no, it isn't
<ogre> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_ope_> thanks for the help guys
<nanotube> _ope_: :)
<cumulus007> L|nuxPS2_: where do I have to look?
<melckiah> hh
<etko_> terminhel i gomma try the mawifi way
<Une> jj
 * Une err
<terminhell> etko_: ok, g/l
<terminhell> etko_: you  may have reboot afterwords, or at the very least run a ifconfig wlan0 down/up to reset the device
<aksci> ctrl+d is not working on my gnome-terminal
<aksci> ctrl+d is not working on my gnome-terminal,.. what can be the problem?
<ozzloy> how do i troubleshoot connection issues?  i tried sudo dhclient eth0 and i get timeouts on DHCPDISCOVER.  what would you check next?
<mikewu> aksci: does it do anything or just do nothing?
<ozzloy> this machine connected just fine a couple minutes ago.  the hardware is exactly the same.
<CarlFK1> I have a script that unmounts the partitions on a drive and then does "sfdisk -R" which causes ubuntu to see partitions and mount them - how can I stop that?
<terminhell> ctrl+D closes it right?
<mikewu> terminhell: if there is a command it executes it
<mikewu> terminhell: but if the line is blank, then yes it logs out
<terminhell> maybe its a keybinding conflict then
<mukiex1> Does anyone know how to download "repacked" packages?
<mukiex1> e.g. where can I find them?
<mukiex1> Do I just add a specific line in apt, or do I need to go somewhere for it?
<terminhell> repacked?
<mukiex1> Example: http://tinyurl.com/dbxvto
<L|nuxPS2_> well im out - peace
<slo> anyone know how to properly install postfix? i'm having all kinds of errors :<
<mukiex1> Any clue, terminhell? =3
<Pici> mukiex1: Thats a Jaunty package, its not available for Intrepid.
<terminhell> mukiex1: im not exactly sure what you mean b y repacked
<terminhell> mukiex1: maybe install from source instead
<mukiex1> Oh, I guess it's just broken in Intrepid.
<mukiex1> Is that ever getting fixed?
<terminhell> oh, pici explained it :p
<mukiex1> I mean the 1 or 2 packages that are broken every Ubuntu release.
<mukiex1> I've yet to see a release that hasn't broken a package I use >_<
<terminhell> only fix for those is time, or your own know-how
<Pici> mukiex1: If they aren't fixed in backports then you'll need to wait until the next release.
<empiric> hi all do any one knows any good document management system in opensource
<empiric> ?
<terminhell> oppenoffice?
<Bobber> empiric explain in what way you are trying to manage your documents
<empiric> no no
<terminhell> OH
<Pici> !nickspam > lucas_aprendubun
<ubottu> lucas_aprendubun, please see my private message
<terminhell> like F-Spot, but for txt files?
<Nicador> Hello. I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. I want to disable the feature that closes my monitor after a while of inactivity. I tried searching on the forums( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074563 ) and on Google, but with no luck. Can you please help me ?
<empiric> like i up load my docs and user can only read on web based panel
<etko_> terminhell : how can i update the kernel?
<ozzloy> can i please get some networking troubleshooting help?
<etko_> should i do it?
<empiric> i can asign and manage users
<empiric> my docs as well
<terminhell> etko_: well, its recomended, as long as its not like a server and wont interupt others
<B10S> when will this be fixed: http://wiki.cihar.com/pma/ubuntu
<Bobber> Nicador This graphical interface to managing power is available from System -> Preferences and Power Management
<ogre> I need help with my webcam. 2 days already messing with this. I have Chicony USB 2.0 Camera on intrepid ibex x64. anyone know how I can finally fix this?
<Nicador> Bobber: I don't have a GUI, it's a server.
<quibbler> empiric: google docs
<Pici> B10S: Is there a bug filed for that prblem?
<B10S> Pici: im not sure
<terminhell> etko_: just run a 'sudo apt-get update' then apt-get install updates
<Pici> B10S: That would be the first step in getting it fixed.
<empiric> no no i need my intranet web site
<LogicFan> is there a way to manually set the position of gnome panels?  no matter how i drag them around or lock them (by right-clicking) they always get reset whenever i logout or reboot
<terminhell> LogicFan: use gconf tool
<Slart> Nicador: I think there are two things that do that... either it's software, like a screensaver, or it's a setting either in BIOS or in the monitor itself
<LogicFan> terminhell, is that not installed by default?
<terminhell> LogicFan: actually i think its not for some reason
<terminhell> but nothing a quick apt-get install gconf wont fix
<Slart> Nicador: I don't know how to config the powersavings settings on a server but I would start searching in /etc ... perhaps acpi
<LogicFan> yeah, installing now
<LogicFan> thanks
<jcase> can anyone suggest an alternative to screenlock until i can fix my issue ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/331697 )
<terminhell> logging out...
<terminhell> but not the most efficient way
<empiric> quibler
<jcase> dont want to log out
<terminhell> i know
<Slart> jcase: it's not some kind of hibernation/sleep issue?
<terminhell> im lookn at the post
<jcase> Slart idk
<jcase> possibly
<empiric> how about joomla and drupal
<jcase> im new to ubuntu
<jcase> about 2 days into it
<terminhell> ya it sounds like
<jcase> 2 nights in a row i screen locked to keep a 3yr old who wakes up at night from messing with it
<null__> what does OE/Angstrom use for -mabi  ??
<terminhell> you have it set to also go into either suspend or hibernate
<jcase> he like computers
<Slart> jcase: I would look for powersaving stuff in BIOS.. and also in system, preferences, power management
<terminhell> i know my box suspends after about an hour, it will disable network interfaces and audio
<mikewu> jcase: xscreensaver and xautolock
<jcase> term does it bring network and audio back up?
<etko_> terminhell i found on forums to issue lsmod | grep ath
<terminhell> go into > system>preferences>apperance>screensaver>power settings
<jcase> well network? i havent gotten speakers so i dont know if it brought audio back
<jcase> yah im in power settings now
<terminhell> jcase: it SHOULD after a few moments
<Slart> jcase: I think putting the computer to sleep would fit your description.. also many computers are weird when it comes to sleep mode.. not waking up properly.. network messed up.. graphics messed up etc
<etko_> and line ath_pci reads 101024 0
<jcase> putting to sleep is set to never
<marcboy> irc://irc.wild-bytes.org:6667/wild-bytes
<jcase> in power managerment
<etko_> terminhell : this means driver is disabled?
<marcboy> woops
<terminhell> etko_: mk
<etko_> mk?
<terminhell> etko_: ..eh, hmm
<etko_> how can i enable it?
<terminhell> jcase: you may also wanna set the screen to never turn off, and make sure that both "ON AC/battery power settings are the same just incase
<jcase> ok i set screen to never go to sleep
<terminhell> etko_: like i said, you m ay have to actually reboot, or probe it
<etko_> even lspci -v says it's disabled
<jcase> where is ac/battery settings? (this is a desktop btw)
<etko_> hw can i probe it?
<etko_> i actually rebooted?
<terminhell> do you see the device in lspci?
<king> hi
<LogicFan> terminhell, hrm, not sure what settings i'm looking for in gconf.  i just want to lock the current gnome panel position so it'll be remembered when i logout or reboot
<lunix> Hi people!! I would like to use my linux machine as a network bridge between the wireless and my little LAN. Now its a xp computer doing it.. Is this a easy task?
<etko_> terminhell : yes i see it it says atheros is disabled
<king> No Linux networking is NOT easy
<ly> Hey all anyone knoledgeable about wine?
<etko_> king : openbsd was easy for me
<terminhell> LogicFan: its very similar to windows registry, in terms of navigation. i believe you'll find it under Applications/gnome/desktop/panel or something...you can try CTRL+F to search for "panel"
<etko_> king setup networking i mean
<terminhell> etko_: is there a device name (eth1/wlan0) given to it?
<ly> I think I broke WINE and can't repair it...
<erUSUL> empiric: http://www.alfresco.com/ http://www.openkm.com/
<terminhell> drank it all eh?
<terminhell> lol jk,
<ly> :P
<Slart> lunix: if you can get the wireless network stuff working setting up a bridge wouldn't be that hard
<etko_> terminhell : how can i see that lspci -v doesn't show such things
<Gnea> ly: tried resetting it?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im using ubuntu and im trying to watch a flash vid that is extension x-flv and vlc will tell me that it does not support 'undf' I think I dont have my machine in front of me but is there any way that I can fix that issue?
<terminhell> does it show up in either ifocnfig or iwconfig?
<ly> not sure I can live with crossover and cedega
<Gnea> ly: o.O oh, thought you meant wine-wine
<gnu2it2> Hi, I'm looking for an app that will traverse and grab the  source for a web site
<Gnea> ly: not good to mislead, please state your exact problem, please.
<fixxxermet> I have a 6.06 box with php 5.1.2, which is the latest that apt is letting me update to.   How can I update to a newer version of php, without having to upgrade to a newer release of ubuntu?
<lunix> Slart: The wireless modem works as a breeze. Took less time and was even easier to set up than in windows! God job ubuntu ;)
<terminhell> fixxxermet: install from source
<cumulus007> lunix: great
<cumulus007> lunix: and now.. spell Linux right
<ly> well i'm sure drinking wine led to my breaking WINE
<cumulus007> it's not lunix ?!? :P
<lunix> :)
<terminhell> contrary to popular belief, no
<fixxxermet> terminhell: I was thinking maybe use a package from 8.04 or 8.10?
<lunix> lunatic + linux
<lunix> :p
<terminhell> fixxxermet: you could try, but you may have header issues
<terminhell> assuming the kernel isnt up to date either
<fixxxermet> I see
<B10S> how long should i set no-ip to update
<ly> wow crossover is pretty bad...
<erUSUL> fixxxermet: backports¿? or compiling from source
<ly> despite the gui
<B10S> will it slow things down if i set it to 1 minute?
<king> Hi
<node357> yeah ly, crossover games didn't help me much
<erUSUL> fixxxermet: you know you can upgrade from LTS to LTS directly. eg you can do 6.06LTS --> 8.04LTS in one go
<ly> I guess I had grown used to WINE
<zicho> if i get the error "amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0" when i run the command "amixer -c 1 -- sset Master,0 playback 80%", what could be the problem?
<ly> Has to be a way to repair
<ly> don't want to re-install my whole os....
<ly> again
<erUSUL> !enter | ly
<ubottu> ly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<terminhell> just do a complete removal
<terminhell> ly
<node357> ly, if it were me, I'd rm -rf ~/.wine and start installing games again :)
 * erUSUL nods
<node357> that of course removes all your personal settings for WINE
<node357> and programs
<terminhell> its absurd to reinstall the whole OS over a lil spilled wine]
<Jerusalem420> shalom
<erUSUL> !hi | Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Jerusalem420: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mr_daniel> does anyone tried to install maven2 (more exact it is version 2.0.9-2) on ubuntu ibex? there are so many dependencies, which forces me to install about 120 MB new software
<mr_daniel> but on the homepage of maven http://maven.apache.org/ the tool is just about 1.6 MB big
<Jerusalem420> i'm trying to set up a linksys router, but when i unplug the network cable from my modem and stick it in the router, i can't get no satisfaction
<ly> sorry enter is a bad habbit.  I've purged WINE tons of times I re-install it won't launch anything
<mr_daniel> so I dont understand the huge difference?
<mr_daniel> and just for the case: yes, I already installed java 6
<Jerusalem420> no network connection is available
<Jerusalem420> i point the browser at 192.168.1.1
<erUSUL> mr_daniel: yep but it needs a lot of java infrastructure; doesn't it?
<fx3> hi, im having a problem setting up a server in a windows environment. i called it 'userver' but i cant access it with that name, only with ip address.
<Svendo> Awesome! "Based on the concept of a project object model (POM)"
<mr_daniel> erUSUL: I just wonder why those packages are so big
<erUSUL> mr_daniel: dunno
<kitche> mr_daniel: the tool might be 1.6 mb but the other programs are 19 MBs
<ly> Perhaps I should build from source?
<mr_daniel> my first guess was that there is a failure in package dependencies, and that synaptic want install a new JRE except of OpenJDK
<terminhell> brb guys
<erUSUL> mr_daniel: also by default ibex will install recommended packages too
<mr_daniel> 19MBs? all together is about 120 MB! this is huge!
<mr_daniel> just to make a 1.6 MB program run
<erUSUL> mr_daniel: ibex apt's
<egc> if i want the pine mail reader, should i install alpine package?
<mr_daniel> what is gcj? a JRE?
<kitche> mr_daniel: so blame the authors of maxon then for having so many dependencies for a 1.6 mb program
<kitche> mr_daniel: gcj is gnu jre
<erUSUL> mr_daniel: yep;
<LogicFan> terminhell, hrm, everything is set properly for positions, i dont know if there is a separate key i should be looking it
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<Svendo> Any chance proftpd will be compiled with mod_tls by default in 8.04 or 8.10 ibex ?
<LogicFan> they are set to locked
<mr_daniel> ok, there is a problem with dependencies!
<Pupeno_> What program do you use to extract a CD to mp3 or ogg?
<mr_daniel> I have already installed a wokring JRE, I do not need gcj!
<ly> Anyone know the WINE IRC channel?
<terminhell> LogicFan: is your home dir set to RO?
<erUSUL> ly: #winehq
<kitche> mr_daniel: so compile maxon yourself then if you want to use your JRE intead of the one that ubuntu used to compile maxon
<oCean_> Jerusalem420: pinging the 192.168.1.1 address also fails?
<Pupeno_> Something easy, that my wife can use? it used to be there and easy to use.
<LogicFan> terminhell, sorry, i dont know what that is?
<ly> thanks erUSUL
<terminhell> read only
<mikewu> Pupeno_: try http://www.howtoforge.com/convert_songs_to_mp3_ogg_with_k3b
<Svendo> No developers who can answer why proftpd is not compiled with mod_tls for as now ?
<Pupeno_> mikewu: there used to be a very simple Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) program for that.
<taz_white95> On ubuntu 8.10 how can you mount a UDF Valume
<kwsn> does anyone know what it means when both the caps lock and scroll lock lights are flashing?
<mikewu> Pupeno_: sound_juicer maybe? that's the default in ubuntu
<LogicFan> terminhell, no, not set to read only
<Svendo> kwsn: no graphics card i guess...
<kitche> Svendo: probably because they did not use tls for the encryption but this isn't the channel to ask that question really the -dev channel is really
<kwsn> Svendo: uh... this is a laptop
<kwsn> and I know it has a graphics card
<terminhell> LogicFan: it says your username and has read & write selected? Hmm interesting
<Nicador> Hello. I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. I want to disable the feature that closes my monitor after a while of inactivity. I tried searching on the forums( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074563 ) and on Google, but with no luck. Can you please help me ?
<erUSUL> kwsn: "kernel panic" aka Linux's BSOD
<Magadan> All greetings
<Svendo> kwsn: its all black upon booting ?
<kwsn> erUSUL: oh >_<
<kwsn> no, it rebooted fine
<Svendo> kitche: thx
<LogicFan> folder access: create and delete files
<LogicFan> with my username, yes
<erUSUL> kwsn: revise your /var/log/messages
<kwsn> ok
<Magadan> Where beautiful girls?
<Pupeno_> mikewu: it's not part of the ubuntu-desktop anymore :/
<drago> ?: anyone know a way to set up a ping to work silently & notify me when I lose internet?
<oCean_> Nicador: join #ubuntu-server. Ask there
<AgentArmstrong> anyone in here installed e17 from cvs on a ppc?
<Slart> drago: yes.. ping www.google.se || aplay ohno.wav
<mikewu> Pupeno_: sudo apt-get install sound-juicer
<signpost> do Feisty mirrors exist anymore?  I'm trying to upgrade an old server to 8.10
<kwsn> erUSUL: there's nothing in there to give any idea what happened
<a_> Есть кто русскоязычный?
<erUSUL> kwsn: :!
<Slart> signpost: there is a repository for older releases... can never remember the name though
<Magadan> ß
<erUSUL> !ru | a_
<ubottu> a_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oCean_> !feisty | signpost
<ubottu> signpost: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<kitche> oCean_: doesn't really help him though he's asking for the old-releases repo line for apt.conf sicne he's trying to upgrade
<kwsn> erUSUL: the only thing before the restart line is a line that says "-- MARK --"
<drago> Slart: thx for reply, but it didn't work.  i think maybe i have sound issues sometimes with my vmware.  any way to make that notification visual?
<erUSUL> kwsn: that's normal
<oCean_> kitche: yes, but in !upgrade is the link
<erUSUL> drago: use "zenity" instead of aplay
<Slart> drago: here's a script I run every minute or so.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/120244/
<kwsn> erUSUL: do you know what caused it then?
<enthused> is there anyone in here with experience successfully preseeding an install where the preseed file is hosted on a network?
<erUSUL> kwsn: no; without error msgs or any other info i can not even guess
<kwsn> erUSUL: where would I be able to find them?
<Slart> drago: you could do anything instead of "aplay".. send an email.. or wait.. scratch that.. guess there has to be a way to throw up an ugly message box on screen
<AgentArmstrong> anyone in here installed e17 from cvs on a ppc?
<quassel251__> just a quick question
<quassel251__> what is the command to run to know why a packet is held back ?
<erUSUL> Slart: drago i already pointed out zenity
<drago> cool thx I'm looking up how to use it now
<erUSUL> drago: Slart zenity --error --text="Connection Interrupted"
<Slart> erUSUL: ah.. looks very nifty
<jcase> Slart would ubuntu make a note in any log why my network went down
<Rencx> How can i mount mdf, or mds files?
<signpost> Slart, thanks, it was old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jcase> or when?
<Slart> signpost: that's the one.. perhaps I should write it down =)
<twordley> allquixotic:  thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Slart> jcase: depends on if it knows the reason.. if a secret black ops submarine cuts a underwater cable I doubt you'll get that information in the syslog =)
<jcase> its not the netowkr itself
<jcase> its networking in ubuntu
<jcase> other box's with differnt OSs dont loose it
<Slart> jcase: if something crashes/segfaults it will show up in the logs
<jcase> can you point me to the right log
<jcase> its not in /var/log/messages
<Slart> jcase: /var/log/syslog is the system log, /var/log/kern.log is kernel log.. lots of logs in /var/log but those are the most commonly used
<drago> erUSUL Slart: looks cool, but didn't work.  zenity cmd works, and ping works, not sure I'm using that || correctly
<KDesk> hi
<drago> ping www.google.se || zenity --error --text="Connection Interrupted"
<jcase> damn syslog doesnt go back to this morning
<KDesk> I would like to use ext4 in intrepid, how can I do that?
<barbarella> Rencx:mount -t iso9660 -o loop image where/to/mount
<jelly12gen> KDesk  look at the live installe?
<Slart> drago: you have to stop ping.. use ping -c 2 www.google.se
<Slart> drago: a normal ping just goes on forever I think
<KDesk> jelly12gen: the liveCD? it doesn't has that option, or is it hidden?
<KDesk> Can I use the jaunty kernel?
<jcase> nothing in the kern.log
<Slart> jcase: the older logs are compressed and saved in the same folder
<hwilde> !jaunty | KDesk
<ubottu> KDesk: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<janwari> is it possible to reinstall X windows in ubuntu 8.10?? I seemed to have messed it up. I tried doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install gdm, apt-get install xserver-xorg and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still when i run startx it says "Waiting for X server to begin connection"
<imri303> anyone have any experience with the customcommand function in gdm?
<sebastian> how do i mount a ntfs partition?
<drago> Slart: so in order to notify only when the ping fails, we need something else?
<Slart> !ntfs | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jelly12gen> sebastian: install ntfs-3g driver
<jcase> ok let me open them up
<Slart> drago: nope.. ping -c 2 www.google.se || zenity bla bla bla should work
<jelly12gen> sebastian just google for howto's
<imri303> sebastian do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<sebastian> imri303: yes i do
<imri303> usually you can use the -t to declare partition type in the mount command
<SuperMoopies> I'm getting "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/n/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive."
<SuperMoopies> As soon as I close Dolphin
<fx3> drago, just have that line run in a loop
<imri303> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdx /path/to/mount/point
<erUSUL> Slart: it does not... ping -c 2 does not end with any error msg (does not return  a non 0) so the logic fails
<janwari> Gnea: ping
<Nicador> oCean_: Nobody is answering...
<imri303> sebastian it won't automount from within nautilus?
<Slart> erUSUL: it does for me.. if the ping fails, that is
<Yud_Zroc> how do i solve an "Error 15"
<imri303> Yud_Zroc grub error 15?
<kitche>  Yud_Zroc for what Error 15 can be for anything
<drago> oh wait, maybe i wasn't waiting long enough for it to give an error code: "     If ping does not receive any reply packets at all it will exit with code
<drago>      1.  On error it exits with code 2. Otherwise it exits with code 0. This
<drago>      makes it possible to use the exit code to see if a host is alive or not.
<drago> "
<Yud_Zroc> no
<FloodBot1> drago: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yud_Zroc> error 15
<drago> ok, sorry
<Yud_Zroc> i failed a installation cuase of a currupt cd
<erUSUL> Slart: yep if the ping fails... but it does not fail if you do ping -c 2 www.google.com ;P
<sebastian> imri303: nope, ubuntu is installed within windows, its same partition but the windows folders wont comeup
<Slart> erUSUL: hehe.. if your network connection works, that is =)
<janwari> is it possible to reinstall X windows in ubuntu 8.10?? I seemed to have messed it up. I tried doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install gdm, apt-get install xserver-xorg and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still when i run startx it says "Waiting for X server to begin connection"
<jcase> Slart any idea what i should be looking for?
<fx3> drago, if you ping -c 1 -t 5 <host> and then count up the exit status while looping you will be able to see when the host is down
<Yud_Zroc> anyone know how to solve that error without DBAN (cause dban aint working)
<imri303> sebastian what so you mean within windows? I am pretty sure they can't be on the same partition :)
<Slart> jcase: try searching for "error" "segfault" "crash".. there are many error messages
<Slart> sebastian: you're using wubi?
<sebastian> imri303: i mounted the iso file in windows, and i choose the option install in windows
<jcase> thx
<Yud_Zroc> anyone?
<Tcl> You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<kitche> Yud_Zroc: I suggest to reburn the cd md5sum the iso to make sure it's good and then retry and please be patience some of us are in more then one channel
<sebastian> slart: wubi?
<Tcl> any 1 ? is on my home pc
<Tcl> You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<Tcl> how i can mount a hdd ?
<kitche> Tcl: try sudo before you mount so do sudo mount
<Slart> sebastian: ubuntu installed inside windows.. sounds like wubi
<Slart> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sebastian> imri303: i think i got it working i just need to restart
<Yud_Zroc> kitche: dont work...made a new cd with another downlaod on top of trying 5 other bootable cd's
<imri303> sebastian kk
<billybigrigger> anyone here using hp's mini theme on a desktop?
<KDesk> If I install a 64bit system, will I get any advantage being a normal desktop user? Something will be faster?
<edpotts39> dcc
<Yud_Zroc> KDesk: only if u have 4+ gig ram
<edpotts39> DCC CHAT darkchaos
<fx3> KDesk, you will have the advantage of being able to stuff more RAM in your machine
<Slart> KDesk: not that you'd notice, no
<Tcl> how i can change permision to that hdd ?
<billybigrigger> why run 32bit os on a 64bit capable machine?
<billybigrigger> if you have the hardware use it
<edpotts39> DCC CHAT darkchaos
<edpotts39> DCC CHAT Darkcha0s
<Slart> KDesk: go with 32 bit... you'll be running with the big herd.. things will be smoother and so on.. use 64 bit when you make a new install of ubuntu 11.04 or something =)
<Pici> edpotts39: Please stop.
<kitche> billybigrigger: compat issues mainly and there is not much of an advantage to x86_64 if you have less then 4 gigs of ram
<fx3> edpotts39, what are you trying to acheve ?
<Tcl> sudo mount what ? kitche
<KDesk> thnkas for the answers. I have read that the amd64 build has sse2 and other optimizacions, With them I will not notice any thing faster?
<janwari> is it possible to reinstall X windows in ubuntu 8.10?? I seemed to have messed it up. I tried doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install gdm, apt-get install xserver-xorg and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still when i run startx it says "Waiting for X server to begin connection"
<Tcl> i am trying to open from panel /Places
<billybigrigger> KDesk, if you have the hardware, run amd64
<Slart> KDesk: I run both.. I've tried both on the same machine.. I doubt I would be able to tell if I was running 32bit or 64bit
<zicho> if i get the error "amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0" when i run the command "amixer -c 1 -- sset Master,0 playback 80%", what could be the problem?
<KDesk> Ok, thanks everyone!
 * G69 boa tarde!
<Tcl> any1 knows why i cant open my other media ?from panel/places ?
<Gnea> janwari: pong
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds.
<PatrickMelo> KDesk, if u can run amd64, there is no "big difference" but for things such convert mp3 to ogg or other multimedia stuff it will be a little faster
<c0p3rn1c> I'm missing part of the screen when I use my tv-out, I'm using nvidia-settings
<KDesk> PatrickMelo: does the amd64 use more ram? I have read that.
<racecar56> lulz
<PatrickMelo> KDesk: any 64-bit system can recognize more ram, for information, a 32-bit system can only use 4gb of ram, it's a limitation of the processor, but amd64 does not have this limitation, if you have more than 4gb of ram or qnat to do somethings that you really use you processor you should go amd64
<plazia_> how do you remove window decorations on a window? say like i have an xterm open showing some info but I want rid of the title bar and window border (on that window only) how would I do this?
<danfg> how do i find out which configure options were used to compile ubuntu's php?
<KDesk> PatrickMelo: ok, thanks for the info :)
<PatrickMelo> KDesk: you're welcome
<plazia_> danfg, doesn't php-config give some info?
<danfg> usually i can do a php -i to find out, but ubuntu's php doesn't give out that information, i don't know why
<Tcl> You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<PatrickMelo> plazia_: the easiest way would be kill you window manager, but it would remove window decoration for all the opened windows
<Tcl> any1 knows why i cant open my other media ?from panel/places ?
<danfg> plazia_: it usually has a "Configure commands" line in it, but not ubuntu's php5
<plazia_> danfg, not sure then mate.
<plazia_> sorry
<danfg> oh well
<plazia_> PatrickMelo, yeah I only want rid of the decorations on this one window
<danfg> np
<plazia_> I'm sure there used to be a way to do it
<plazia_> danfg,  php-config didn't show the info you were after?
<danfg> plazia_: i used php -i, let me look into this php-config u talk about brb
<squarebracket> where's the startup log kept? i saw something about my ntfs drive but it disappeared too quickly
<plazia_> squarebracket, I think most logs are in /var/log
<plazia_> squarebracket, /var/log/messages and such
<Slart> squarebracket: dmesg will show you some of the startup messages
<plazia_> or you can type "dmesg"
<danfg> plazia_: php-config is a pear library for config file management
<squarebracket> plazia_, i tried ls | xargs cat | grep ntfs and it didn't show me what i wanted
<squarebracket> dmesg!
<squarebracket> crud that didn't tell me either
<noon> how can I debug my totem? it stopped working, no videos will play. it acts like its going to load but freezes
<Swish> is it just me or did the installer/partitioner break on ubuntu 8.04.2LTS when it comes to installing an LVM ontop of a software RAID1 array
<Swish> I remember doing this properly in 6.06LTS
<Swish> maybe the "guided partitioning" is all that's broken and it can still be done manually?
<etko_> hello guys i have problem with wifi
<etko_> i tried to recompile latest madwifi drivers
<etko_> compilation goess fine
<etko_> but when i am loading driver i get
<squarebracket> can fsck check ntfs?
<Slart> Swish: you're using the alternate install, right?
<Slart> squarebracket: nope
<etko_> esrror unknown symbol in module
<Swish> Slart, just the standard -server-i386.iso
<etko_> could it be that my kernel is not the newes?
<racecar56> hey if anyone wants to help me with my server join #ubuntu-server
<malibu> Hi there.. I just installed awesome on Ubuntu-8.10 server... But I think I'm still missing some graphical stuff.. Does anyone know what I need to install to bridge the gap?
<squarebracket> Slart, is there something that can?
<Speedy059> What is the proper way to SSH into a Ubuntu server? Isn't it the same as CentOS with port 22?
<racecar56> malibu: ubuntu server dosent come with GUI
<racecar56> and its pretty useless on a server
<Slart> Swish: ok.. that might work too.. I'm just not sure if the desktop install can do installs to lvm..
<Slart> squarebracket: windows? =)
<malibu> racecar56: Yeah but I can install everything can I not?
<squarebracket> Slart, i can't boot windows, that's the problem. now it just restarts :(
<Swish> Slart, it's the server install :)  But anyway, I did not try setting up LVM manually.  It may still work
<Slart> squarebracket: I don't think there is anything that can check a ntfs volume in linux
<racecar56> maiibu: you might be able to, but please notice ubuntu server is for servers, you have it on a server right?
<jcase> is there a way i can see what time my network dropped?
<squarebracket> i need windows for my maxmsp class :(
<jcase> sometime between 10pm and 8:30am
<malibu> racecar56: I thought ubuntu server was just ubuntu without the GUI stuff
<jcase> but i cant find it in any logs
<malibu> racecar56: IE. why install Gnome if I'm just using awesome?
<racecar56> malibu: it shure isnt
<racecar56> malibu: alternate install disk is for no GUI on PC
<racecar56> malibu: server edition is for servers
<joshjtl> hey folks, my monitor can do the res of 1280x1024, but in settings I can only change to 1280x800, do I need to change this in xorg.conf?
<racecar56> idk
<malibu> racecar56: Ah so I want the alternate install disk + awesome
<racecar56> malibu: yes
<cybliss> joshjtl: what video card do you have?
<malibu> racecar56: k, thanks
<racecar56> malibu: just make sure you tell it commmand lien mode
<racecar56> *line
<Tcl> any1 knows why i cant open my other media ?from panel/places ?
<Tcl> You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<racecar56> Tcl: its called sudo
<joshjtl> cybliss: I dont even know... its an old system
<malibu> racecar56: tell the install I want commandline mode, you mean/
<racecar56> Tcl: just do sudo mount ......
<malibu> ?
<fx3> Tcl, what kind of a volume is it? cdrom? hdd?
<Tcl> i am clicking it m8 not typeing
<cybliss> joshjtl: ah ok
<racecar56> malibu: its a menu choice
<Tcl> hdd
<malibu> racecar56: K.. never done the alt disk before.  thanks
<cybliss> joshjtl: yea /etc/X11/xorg.conf will be the place to make the res changes
<Guest22784> hello, I've run into a "following packages have been kept back" message when i tried to do "apt-get upgrade", although the GUI update manager updated the packages just fine. can anyone tell me why i couldn't upgrade in the terminal?
<Tcl> sudo mount hdd ?
<Swish> Guest22784, if you wanted to upgrade everything you'd need to do an "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<joshjtl> cybliss: how would I go about setting that, because I dont see resolutions in xorg.conf at all
<Swish> Guest22784, that would upgrade your linux kernel and other packages so.. just be careful it's what you want :)
<Swish> (read about the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade)
<cybliss> !x11 | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fx3> Tcl, i dont know, you will have to look in the logs, can you open terminal and type some commands in ?
<Guest22784> Swish, i see, let me try that on another computer, 'cause it had the same problem.
<Tcl> yes fx3
<monkey2> is anyone familiar with the JMicron onboard raid controller that comes with the asus motherboard? I setup my raid array, but when installing linux I still see 5 drives as opposed to 1 drive...do i need to install separate drivers to support this, or have i setup my onboard raid incorrectly, any ideas? thanks in advance.
<cybliss> !x11 > joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl, please see my private message
<Guest22784> Swish, i dont' think there were that important, the packages are "libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0“
<Slart> !fakeraid | monkey2
<fx3> Tcl, do you know the path of the hardrive your trying to mount? something like /dev/sda2 ?
<ubottu> monkey2: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<monkey2> Slart: thanks
<Guest22784> Swish, yep. that solved it. thanks!
<Swish> welcome!
<Artissimo> Hello all, I'm having a bit of trouble installing the BCM4312 drivers in Ubuntu 8.04
<Artissimo> Ubuntu recognized the device and used a proprietary driver but it didn't seem to activate properly
<Nicador> oCean_: Nobody is answering...
<Nicador> Hello. I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. I want to disable the feature that closes my monitor after a while of inactivity. I tried searching on the forums( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074563 ) and on Google, but with no luck. Can you please help me ?
<Artissimo> Anyone instaled these drivers?
<AdyTcl> fx3 sorry
<Danyo> hi can someone help me with a problem i'm having?
<AdyTcl> /dev/sdb5
<AdyTcl> fx3 :/dev/sdb5
<rubix> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<fx3> AdyTcl, so type these two commands in: sudo mkdir /media/disk5; sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/disk5
<Swish> hrmph.  lsb_release, eh.  no catting of /etc/issue?! :D
<Swish> what happened to standardization!
<Danyo> I put in user and password and then I just get a peach screen
<bewst1> I have two md RAID arrays.  mdadm says one has state "active" and the other state "clean".  What's the meaning of this difference?
<xxcue> any good command line books?
<AdyTcl> nope no such a file or directory
<Huufarted> Anybody here familiar with rsync?  I have an smb mount to a WindowsXP box and I want to use rsync from ubuntu to grab a directory on the xp box and sync it to the laptop on a FAT32 partition.  When I attempt any subsequent rsyncs, it attempts to resync ALL files instead of an incremental backup.  I'm using 'rsync -av' for the command.
<AdyTcl> infstab is a line llike that
<AdyTcl> in fstab is a line llike that
<Artissimo> Has anyone in here been able to install bcm43?
<yorky501> has anyone here tried the Xbox Media centre in linux?? if so any good???
<alien> how do I make to show all web pages with 150% zoom by default on ubuntu firefox?
<ikonia> yorky501: xbox media center ?
<ikonia> yorky501: that's not a linux product
<yorky501> yeah
<ikonia> yorky501: what are you talking about ?
<terminhell> alien: hold down Ctrl+scroll wheel
<ikonia> yorky501: this channel is for ubuntu related support issues
<yorky501> just wondering if anyone had installed it
<terminhell> alien: or just go under the page/view properties
<ewj1976> yorky501: just google ubuntu xbmc and you'll get plenty or results
<alien> themolester, that does not make it to be default
<Artissimo> Fuck, is there a good tutorial on getting BCM wireless cards to work?
<ikonia> Artissimo: control your language please
<ikonia> yorky501: xbox media center is not a linux produt
<Artissimo> I'm pissed off.
<ewj1976> ikonia: what do you mean? I've installed it lots of times.
<Huufarted> Artissimo, you might be, but please watch your language.
<alexander_> Holaaaa
<jrib> Aragon: tried system -> administration -> hardware drivers ?
<ikonia> ewj1976: xbmc does not say it's called "Xbox media center" I assume you mean xbmc
<alien> Terminator, i can do that on every page, but it is pain in the neck to adjust every page i go to , want it to be a default setting
<jcase> does pulseaudio normally die when coming out of sleep?
<jrib> Aragon: erm, that was meant for someone else
<alien> I mean terminhell :)
<Danyo> any ideas on why i get stuck on peach screen after user name and pass?
<jrib> Danyo: does it happen with a freshly created user?
<Huufarted> Danyo, got any panel bars at the top or bottom?
<jcase> i think my networking and pulse audio are both dying when the box comes out of sleep mode
<Danyo> i just installed Ubuntu
<Huufarted> Danyo, did you install Intrepid?
<AdyTcl> if i:) how i add a new hdd ?
<Huufarted> AdyTcl, say what?
<terminhell> alien: see if you can find it in firefox by going inot about:config
<Danyo> no i have not
<AdyTcl> how i add a new add ?
<diffred> Please I need help. How do I "extract" a .daa file?
<terminhell> *into
<Huufarted> Danyo, which version of Ubuntu?
<Nicador> God, this blank screen if no activity drives me crazy.
<jrib> Artissimo: tried system -> administration -> hardware drivers ?
<Danyo> 8.10 latest release
<Artissimo> Yes, it's listed there and activated
<AdyTcl> how i install a new HDD
<Huufarted> Danyo, 8.10 is Intrepid Ibex aka Intrepid
<Artissimo> But when I right click on the network icon, I don't see my wifi networks
<AdyTcl> sorry HDDD*
<jrib> !who | Danyo
<ubottu> Danyo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Huufarted> Danyo, it's simply referred to as intrepid, just FYI
<yorky501> i think powerISO will convert .daa files
<ewj1976> Artissimo: it would be a left click
<Huufarted> Danyo, so you get no panels or bars or anything?  Just a peach screen?
<Yud_Zroc> anyone, how do u use ubuntu to crack fort nox
<terminhell> Artissimo: can you get any results using iwlist?
<jrib> Artissimo: iirc you need to reboot after installing it
<Danyo> huufarted, thank you and no just peach screen
<jrib> Yud_Zroc: do you have a serious question about ubuntu support?
<Huufarted> Artissimo, dual booting XP and Ubuntu by chance?
<Artissimo> Ok, I see the networks
<ewj1976> jrib: you can kill and restart nm-applet and that works.
<fx3> Yud_Zroc, send them a logic bomb through their trap door
<Huufarted> Artissimo, ignore my last question
<alien> terminhell, works, thanks!
<jrib> ewj1976: k
<Artissimo> But with the proprietary drivers, I can't use aircrack can I?
<diffred> Please I need help. How do I "extract" a .daa file? It is supposed to contain books. I want the books (.pdf or whatever) in a folder in my HD. I don't want ISO files of any kind because I don't know how to deal with them lol
<Danyo> huufarted: this is after user name and then pass. I am dual booting as well
<Rencx> How can i mount mdf, or mds files? And which one of them i must mount?
<etko_> okay
<Yud_Zroc> accully yes i hear t6hat there is a program out that can crack 64 bit wireless networks....any tips
<ikonia> Artissimo: why do you want to use aircrack ?
<jrib> !mount | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<terminhell> np
<DIFH-iceroot> Rencx: convert them to iso and then mount them mdf2iso
<jrib> ugh
<yorky501> diffred: just burn the ISO to a cd
<etko_> hey guys it there a way to update ubuntu 8.04 to Ubuntu Intrepid (8.10) ?
<Artissimo> ikonia: I am on a netbook and I would like WiFi where ever I go
<ikonia> Artissimo: so why do you need aircrack to do that ?
<jrib> !iso | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DIFH-iceroot> !upgrade | etko_
<ubottu> etko_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Artissimo> ikonia: Most networks near me are password protected
<diffred> yorky501: but I don't want a cd :S, I want to extract the .daa like a tarball so I get a folder with files
<ikonia> Artissimo: that's illegal cracking them
<ikonia> Artissimo: please don't ask for support for it again
<Artissimo> ikonia: Is there a channel for that then?
<ikonia> Artissimo: no - it's illegal
<terminhell> brb
<ewj1976> Rencx:
<cshock> can someone tell me how to install nvidia drivers on debian lenny
<ewj1976> Rencx: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<Pici> cshock: Ask in #debian, this is #ubuntu
<islan> cshock: might try apt-cache search nvidia
<Yud_Zroc> is there an irc channel for ubuntu dev?
<DIFH-iceroot> cshock: #debian
<cshock> no one answered
<p3ngu1n> what's a good alternative to iTunes as far as buying music on ubuntu?
<Pici> cshock: And yet its still not on topic for #ubuntu
<plazia_> songbird
<Rencx> DIFH-iceroot: how i can convert mdf to iso?
<ewj1976> p3ngu1n: you could try songbird
<DIFH-iceroot> Rencx: mdf2iso
<p3ngu1n> thanks.
<jrib> Rencx: did you read what ubottu sent you?
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds.
<Yud_Zroc> for the samsung juke (or any windows media player mp3 player per chance) what program will sync music to them
<Danyo> Someone help. Just installed Intrepid to dual boot with xp and after user name and pass i get a peach screen and that's it
<ewj1976> Daft_Punk: sometimes certain themes don't play nice. Have you tried a different gtk theme? Restarted gnome-panel?
<Yud_Zroc> Danyo: did you try rollback/recover from grub
<Rencx> jrib: yes, does it works with mdf also?
<terminhell> Danyo: also try changing your session type from gnome to failsafe and see if that changes anything
<ifroog> Question, Is there a gnome app similar to klipper?
<Pici> ifroog: glipper
<Danyo> terminhellp and Yud_Zroc I tried going through the safe mode but that didn't help
<ifroog> haa ! :D
<ardchoille> ifroog: parcellite
<Daft_Punk> ewj1976, i dont use gnome-panel for the systray, and its not my theme i have changed themes and rebooted many times
<ifroog> Pici, Tx
<jrib> Rencx: the link he gave you tells you how to convert
<plazia_> What's the canonical method of changing the grub boot menu entries? Is there an Ubuntu GTK-based config tool or do I just edit the grub menu.lst file by hand?
<Yud_Zroc> edit it by hand
<terminhell> at the gdm maybe try loging in the old fashioned way
<terminhell> ctrl+alt+F1
<geirha> plazia_: startupmanager
<ewj1976> Daft_Punk: what do you use? I was having a similar problem using lxpanel when using openbox.
<terminhell> you wont have x started
<terminhell> just cli
<Daft_Punk> ewj1976, i am using trayer
<alarm> hello, what packages will i need to run a php page on my computer ? except of apache ?
<plazia_> geirha, is that in the admin/preferences menu? because I don't see it? or is it a package you install?
<Daft_Punk> ewj1976, i also tried stalone tray and the same thing with the icons, i tried another icon pack and original icons but same thing, its since upgrading to intrepid
<dnyaga> Hi All! I recently upgraded my Intrepid laptop to the Jaunty alpha (couldn't wait to try ext4). I run on a three partition setup (/home, / and another partition). These were previously ext3, and I promptly converted them to ext4 (tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sda? followed by a fsck). I also gave the same treatment to / (from a live cd, naturally) and altered /etc/fstab so that all the partitions are mounted ext4. In /etc/fstab, the mount optio
<dnyaga>  the two non root partions are "defaults". I left the mount options for / at what they were in ext3 (distro default, relatime,errors=remount-ro). My confusion arises from this: partition management tools (like parted) list / as an ext3 partition and the other 2 [correctly] as ext4 partitions. From what I have read, invoking tune2fs with the options listed above ought to _irreversibly_ convert the ext3 partition to ext4. So why does it still appear to parted 
<jrib> !php | alarm
<dnyaga>  an ext3 partition? Does it have anything to do with the mount options? (For the record: "sudo mount" confirms that the partition has been mounted with the ext4 driver) While still on mount options, what are the defaults on ext4? What are the "best performance" options? What are the "keep your data real safe" mount options? I have Googled a bit - unsuccessfully. Thanks.
<ubottu> alarm: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FloodBot1> dnyaga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alarm> why do i need mysql ?
<Pici> plazia_: You can use startupmanager (which is in the repos) to modify grub graphically.
<jrib> alarm: you don't
<Mickmeister> Does anybody know how to force the mounting of a partition via the terminal? I'm attempting to force /dev/sda1.
<geirha> plazia_: A package that is not installed by default
<plazia_> Pici, geirha Yud_Zroc thanks peeps
<alarm> so php is the package name ?
<duncan__> (OT) I need advice. I want to take my 300GB 3.5" SATA HDD on holiday with me and my laptop. What sort of case should should I buy for it? What ports USB, Firewire? Something else.
<Yud_Zroc> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ewj1976> Daft_Punk: I ended up finding replacements apps because I couldn't resolve the issue. Perhaps it lies in the apps themeselves. I switched from gnubiff to mail-notification for example to get the panel to look right.
<plazia_> I'll take a look
<Pici> dnyaga: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<jrib> Mickmeister: well first you should explain why you think you should be forcing it at all
<Nicador> Soo .. any you guys have any ideea how to disable the blank screen if no activity ?
<Artissimo> How do I get my network card's interface? iwconfig doesn't give it to me?\
<Mickmeister> jrib, because I can't be arsed to reboot and shut down the Windows partition properly.
<terminhell> you can usually assume it Artissimo
<dnyaga> Thanks Pici, I will move shortly.
<Yud_Zroc> Artissimo: some times u need to get the update for it
<terminhell> eth1 or wlan0
<Daft_Punk> ewj1976, i dont think it would be the apps because in hardy, i used the same apps and icons and they had transparent backgrounds, now things like xchat and my wireless in the tray, have white backgrounds and it clashes with my background color unless its white
<Rencx> jrib: ty, does mdf2iso is 2005 year program? it dont have updates?
<Pici> Rencx: Does it need updates? If it works why update it?
<Artissimo> terminhell: it says IEEE 802.11 Nickname:"" /n Access Point : Not-Associated
<jrib> Mickmeister: read the warnings in « man ntfs-3g ».  If you insist, pass "-o force" as an option to mount.  It may be better to use ntfsfix from the ntfsprogs package instead
<Artissimo> For eth1
<Yud_Zroc> dont pull a windows and fix things that aint broken
<jrib> Rencx: I doubt it.  It's probably a very simple thing
<duncan__> [MacSlow's Cairo Clock] Anyone else got a black background to this great little clock? I've lost transparency.
<terminhell> Artissimo: ok try doing ifconfig eth1 essid "name"
<Artissimo> What is "name"?
<terminhell> the ssid
<Artissimo> The ssid name of the wifi network?
<Artissimo> Ok
<Rencx> Pici: somtimes old stuff cant work with new versions of linux so i just check out..
<Artissimo> essid "Unknown host"
<terminhell> hard to imagine almsot 1500 people here
<geirha> terminhell: shoudn't that be iwconfig?
<terminhell> you could try using iwconfig also
<terminhell> ive been able to set it with either
<Rencx> jrib: ok and what file i shold take?
<Nicador> terminhell: Well .. I'm have a problem that I can't fix from several hours and nobody can help me. What do you say about that ?
<terminhell> Nicador: sorry to hear that, whats the problem
<Rencx> jrib: for ubuntu it can be mdf2iso_0.3.0-2_i386.deb?
<Nicador> I have an Ubuntu server, and if it's no keyboard activity the screen goes blank... and I want to disable that. As simple it sounds, as hard it is to find some help. Forums, google, irc... anything.
<jrib> Rencx: ah.  Actually, mdf2iso is in the repositories, so you should use synaptic or apt-get directly
<fx3> Nicador, its to do with APM, i think
<rocknroll> Ubuntu Is Rock Stable...
<terminhell> do you have a gui installed on this server?
<rocknroll> Ubuntu Is Rock Stable...
<rocknroll> Ubuntu Is Rock Stable...
<Nicador> No i dont' have a GUI.
<Nicador> fx3: In GRUB or what ?
<rocknroll> jsut switched from fedora to ubuntu .. Ubuntu Rockz
<fx3> yea in grub
<Rencx> jrib: and what if i alredy instaled deb? version 0.30?
<terminhell> is there any particular reason you dont want the display to go off?
<Nicador> fx3: Ok, thanks. I'll try. And come back.
<fx3> terminhell, it doesnt matter, say he uses it to display some information on a big screen
<Nicador> terminhell: Yeah, i want to keep an eye on it :)
<terminhell> aight. just trying to fully understand the situation is all
<jrib> Rencx: you can remove it and install the repository one (this way you get automatic updates)
<IntuitiveNipple> Nicador: Check the man-page but it is something like: setterm -blank 0 -powersave off
<srid> can anyone share your ~/.bashrc? I lost mine
<Hedonista> is there a way to mount a usb drive and not preserve the original permissions someone gave me a usbstick  to use  owned by root and i just dont want to rewrite the permissions but i want to copy some files as user
<Nicador> IntuitiveNipple: Done that, still no change. Thanks any way.
<Rencx> jrib: sorry for questions but how i can remove it?
<Nicador> fx3: In grub, i'll insert a new like after quiet and thipe noacpi ?
<Nicador> type*
<jrib> Rencx: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE
<CNLiberal> i need some help with the startup sequence of two services
<Samushka> i have a result set using the 'find' command... i would like to perform a 'ls -lh' on that set... how would i do that
<CNLiberal> I need the DHCP3 service to start before the Mythbackend service
<Ienorand> what is the ubuntu installer called?
<fx3> Nicador, actually, try IntuitiveNipple's idea first, cause disabling acpi means you wont have any thermal zones and stuff
<CNLiberal> and if it's possible, have the mythbackend process wait 20 seconds before starting
<Nicador> fx3: I tried, it doesen't work :)
<Rencx> jrib: ty for your help :)
<terminhell> nico1038: i think you need to also look at acpid and apmd
<terminhell> your power managements
<Artissimo> Where is my kernal sources directory?
<fx3> Nicador, http://swoolley.org/man.cgi/apmd
<Cristi> hy! how can i get to automount with the fsab.conf? i am using these line /dev/sda1 /media/linux120 ext3 defaults 0 0 . Somehow it doesn't start on login. What is wrong?
<fx3> Cristi, run sudo mount -a
<fx3> if it doesnt mount then there is a problem and it wont mount at boot time
<c0p3rn1c> do you have to buy codecs to watch divx 5 ?
<Cristi> fx3: they are mounted now
<CNLiberal> can anyone help with the service startup order?
<IntuitiveNipple> Nicador: Have you looked at disabling dpms ?
<c0p3rn1c> my picture is all messed up when I try to watch a divx 5 movie
<ikonia> Artissimo: you don't have one, your using pre-compiled kernels
<Artissimo> Hm
<Cristi> fx3: however i want them to automount on startup? should i just try to restart? i just reloged after reediting fstab
<terminhell> make a custom started launcher for it Cristi
<CNLiberal> Cristi:  if you can run "sudo mount -a" and it runs succesfully, then on a reboot, the mounts shoudl work
<terminhell> *startup
<fx3> Cristi, no, edit fstab and run sudo mount -a, if the file systems mount sucessfully they will automount on startu
<fx3> startup*
<terminhell> haha
<Cristi> CNLiberal, fx3 thank you
<terminhell> CNLiberal: what is you want to do
<CNLiberal> i need the DHCP3 service to start up before the mtyhbackend process
<ikonia> CNLiberal: it should do
<ikonia> CNLiberal: networking is normally before the other service
<CNLiberal> it starts up after the mythbackend process
<ikonia> CNLiberal: are you sure ?
<terminhell> odd
<CNLiberal> well, i have a HD Homerun box attached to the secondary NIC on my backend
<ikonia> CNLiberal: please go into /etc/rc2.d
<CNLiberal> the mythbackend process desn't see the HDHR box when it starts
<CNLiberal> k
<Nicador> I booted with noacpi ... cause i don't see http://swoolley.org/man.cgi/apmd here anything related to my blank screen. If it works as it is, i'll leave it this way.
<ikonia> CNLiberal: please tell me the name of your mythtv script
<FND> question about using tiling window managers on Ubuntu - would I have to replace GNOME entirely (not necessarily a bad thing)? are there any implications in terms of, say, system tray, notifications etc.
<CNLiberal> ok
<CNLiberal> in /etc/rc2.d
<terminhell> FND: no
<ikonia> CNLiberal: in that directory there should be a mythtv script
<ikonia> CNLiberal: something like S55myythtv-backend
<terminhell> FND: infact im using fluxbox/blackbox atm
<CNLiberal> S40dhcp3-server
<ikonia> CNLiberal: no
<CNLiberal> S20mythtv-backend
<ikonia> CNLiberal: a.) that's a server b.) not what I asked for
<FND> terminhell: are there any guides on getting started?
<Rencx> jrib: sorry what i have to do next i have installed it..
<ikonia> CNLiberal: do you want the dhcp server or client running ?
<Speedy059> I'm unable to connect to my Ubuntu server with Putty. I just use SSH on port 22 don't I?
<ikonia> CNLiberal: I thought you wanted the client ?
<CNLiberal> right, i want the DHCP server to start before the mythbackend script
<CNLiberal> I have 2 NICS
<terminhell> FND: though, notifications might be a bit trickier to setup on certain managers.
<CNLiberal> both have static IPS
<CNLiberal> IPs
<ikonia> CNLiberal: so you don't need a dhcp server
<jrib> Rencx: I have no experience with it, read its documentation
<ewj1976> FND: you could also check out crunchbanglinux.org for an openbox version of Ubuntu 8.10. It's what I primarily use.
<CNLiberal> but the secondary NIC serves out addresses
<FND> terminhell: I'm thinking of XMonad or StumpWM (mostly out of ignorance at this point)
<ikonia> CNLiberal: if they have static IP - they don't need an address
<ikonia> CNLiberal: anyway, just change the numbers at the start of the script - lower starts first
<CNLiberal> DHCP server is installed and working, but I want it to start well before the myth-backend service
<FND> ewj1976: I have a CrunchBang VM, but OpenBox is not a tiling window manager
<CNLiberal> ahh
<CNLiberal> ok
<jiffe92> alright, I'm trying to run 'gpg --gen-key' to setup my own repository, and it gets to the point where it is generating random material and to increase entropy it needs random input from me, I filled the input buffer with random stuff and it hasn't done squat
<LMJ-P> hi
<ewj1976> FND: sorry, missed that. Scrolling too fast for my irssi window :(
<FND> ewj1976: in fact, I tried (briefly) to get StumpWM running on #!, but that didn't quite work
<LMJ-P>  Sound like a bug : sometimes, I have some Wifi signal with a quality over 100%, sometimes : 177/100 which is not possible & not true. The signals are quite far. Do you know why?
<CNLiberal> ikonia: so in my case, the mythbackend service is starting BEFORE the DHCP server  (S20myth-backend and S40DHCP3-server)
<eitreach__> I have just hooked my EEE to my tv, but I have a small problem. I can only use a resolution of 640x480 when doing that. Any suggestions on how to improve that?
<terminhell> i wish irssi filtered out erroneous log msgs
<Artissimo> How come when I try and install bcm43xx-fwcutter it says it can't find the package?
<CNLiberal> Do I have to change the numbering in EACH rc*.d folder?
<ikonia> CNLiberal: correct
<CNLiberal> isn't rc5.d the normal GUI environment?
<terminhell> fnd well
<Rencx> DIFH-iceroot: i have mdf2iso but i dont now what to do next can you explain to me
<terminhell> FND: in synaptic you could just search and install the WM's you want. Then log out and change the session type. to get started tht iss
<terminhell> *that is
<jrib> CNLiberal: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default.  runlevel 2 is the default runlevel
<Enissay> How can I use the "hddtemp /dev/sdc" without sudo?
<terminhell> su
<eugman> How do I set my secondary harddrive to automount? Do I have to edit the ftsab by hand or is there a gui way?
<jrib> Rencx: did you try « mdf2iso --help » and « man mdf2iso »?
<terminhell> :p
<CNLiberal> jrib:  So if I change it in runlevel 2 then when i do a reboot back into GNOME, it should all be OK
<IntuitiveNipple> CNLiberal: Ubuntu uses runlevel 2
<CNLiberal> cool
<CNLiberal> ahh
<CNLiberal> gotcha
<FND> terminhell: sounds simple enough, thanks
<FloodBot1> CNLiberal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rencx> jrib: where i can find it?
<jrib> Rencx: those are commands to enter in the terminal
<terminhell> FND: a lot of the light weight wm's have no traditional menu. its a right click system anywhere on the desktop
<Rencx> jrib: it has no windows?
<CNLiberal> is there such a thing as starting a service TOO early?
<jrib> Rencx: i doubt it
<FND> terminhell: right-click? I was trying to get away from the mouse as much as possible... (without resorting entirely to screen... )
<terminhell> FND: and i also suggest installing thunar as a file manager instead of using nautilis to speed up the feel of everything. not as functional but it does its job
<Artissimo> Does anyone have expreience with b43-fwcuttter in here?
<terminhell> FND: then i think openbox has a basic menu system
<terminhell> Artissimo: ya im using that
<Artissimo> When I try to run it on a .o it says input file is either wrong or not supported
<terminhell> Artissimo: although i just used the restricted driver to get it running instead
<Artissimo> But it is the .o straight from ubuntu forums
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds. SCREENSHOT: http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/5944/screenshotzo3.png
<terminhell> Artissimo: hmmmz
<FND> terminhell: I don't really use Nautlius - CLI does the job, most of the time anyway
<terminhell> Daft_Punk: have you tried switching icon themes?
<hlm> is there a seperate help channel for vsftpd?
<Daft_Punk> terminhell, yes i have
<Daft_Punk> terminhell, i tried the original ubuntu icons too
<oCean_> hlm: yes, there is a #vsftpd channel
<Daft_Punk> terminhell, are there any systray apps that you know of, that would make any WHITE portion of the icon transparent? "false transparency"
<terminhell> hmmz, ok, let me switch back to gnome so i can dig around for anything
<terminhell> brb
<maniak> тест
<anakiya> algum(a) brasileira?
<jrib> !br | anakiya
<ubottu> anakiya: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Speedy059> To download something through SSH on Ubuntu, isn't it just wget?
<jrib> Speedy059: scp
<alarm> i got a problem with apache. every i see about: /usr/local/apache/conf/ httpd.conf , but there is no apache dir in my local directory. apache is up and running
<alarm> i just cant find its config file
<Pici> Speedy059: or curl, but scp makes more sense in most cases
<Rencx> jrib: it made only 544kb large file from 7gb file
<_spm_Draget> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 desktop and for example stopped /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop. I thought that also means for ubuntu not to start the daemon when the system boot again, but it is loaded, just as any other daemon I try to stop. How can I remove them from my init?
<glitsj16> alarm: have you tried running "locate httpd.conf" yet ?
<terminhell> ok back
<alarm> i found httpd.conf in /etc but its empty
<psykidellic> A smartmon help. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/104581/ - I get all the info doing -all, but I just want the INFORMATION section.
<psykidellic> I read the man but I cant seem to find the option. I tried -A, -H, -c without help.
<glitsj16> alarm: if you're running apache2 on ubuntu, look inside /etc/apache2 for various configuration files
<jrib> alarm: you want /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  What are you reading?
<alarm> found apache2.conf
<Rencx> jrib: it made only 544kb large file from 7gb file
<Rencx> jrib: and i cant mount it..
<alarm> now try to fix a warning pache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1
<jrib> Rencx: I saw.  I'm not sure what I can tell you without more information...
<alarm> found some solutions try to implement them and see if they work
<Notch-1> hi, sometimes i see gnome in blue instead of orange, and with a poor look, what is the cause of this behavior? if i just log off and on it's orange again, and with the cool graphics... :D
<_spm_Draget> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 desktop and for example stopped /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop. I thought that also means for ubuntu not to start the daemon when the system boot again, but it is loaded, just as any other daemon I try to stop. How can I remove them from my init?
<c0p3rn1c> I'm trying to watch a divx 5 movie but the picture is blue in kaffeine/xine and all other players are worse
<jrib> _spm_Draget: use sysv-rc-conf or bum
<terminhell> i dont see anything right now to cause your icons to display white
<_dbd_l12> cOp3rn1c: try vlc or mplayer
<c0p3rn1c> _dbd_l12: I did
<c0p3rn1c> no luck
<c0p3rn1c> pfff
<_dbd_l12> did mplayer not play the file? you may have to download the codecs package and unzip it into the right directory
<c0p3rn1c> only avidemux works correctly but there I can't watch fullscreen
<c0p3rn1c> at least I dunno how
<_dbd_l12> cOp3rn1c: press f ?
<terminhell> Notch-1: poor look how?
<Notch-1> like gtk with no theme
<makito249> Does anyone know how to find out what driver X is using on a running system? I have no xorg.conf
<c0p3rn1c> _dbd_l12: they all play the file I just cant get the picture right
<Notch-1> Terminator: like gtk with no theme
<hlm> how do I get a list of all created users in the terminal?
<_dbd_l12> makito249: i'd search in the output of lsmod
<Notch-1> sorry and sorry, it was for terminhell :P
<c0p3rn1c> _dbd_l12: avidemux is made for video editing not for playback
<_dbd_l12> c0p3rn1c: no experience with avidemux, sorry...
<terminhell> Notch-1: does this happen everytime?
<makito249> _dbd_l12:Is there any better way? The driver I think should be loaded "intel", does not appear and I don't know what it might be called.
<Notch-1> terminhell: no, only sometimes, i have found no trigger anyway...
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<_dbd_l12> makito249: lsmod | grep intel gives nothing. Hmm, let me think for a while
<glitsj16> makito249: have you tried "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver" ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Rencx: mdf2iso yourmdffile yourisofile
<terminhell> Notch-1: hmm
<Notch-1> terminhell: sometimes when i turn on the pc, sometimes when i log off and on...
<_dbd_l12> makito: is there something to see in /proc/driver (or drivers) ?
<Notch-1> terminhell: it's like 1 out of 10 times that i log in
<terminhell> Notch-1: odd, im not sure
<Notch-1> terminhell: ?
<Rencx> DIFH-iceroot: it make me 544KB iso from 7gb mdf... and my isodont work
<makito249> _glitsj16 it was in /var/log/Xorg.0.log! Is there any way to query the X server for what driver it is using currently? It seems like there should be a little cryptically named utility to do this.
<CNLiberal> changing the numbers on the scripts in runlevel2 worked
<CNLiberal> thanks!
<alarm> i am getting this error : Apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1
<CNLiberal> i do have another question regarding EnvyNG
<makito249> _dbd_l12 nothing in proc drivers except sound card stuff
<alarm> and all the sites i read , say about fqdn , which i cant find something like that on my ubuntu
<CNLiberal> I have an nVidia FX5200 card with dual heads
<terminhell> Notch-1: in the past ive had a problem like this but it pretty  much fixd itself over time thru im assuming gtk updates. So uh, im not realy sure what to check. Maybe your .gtkrc file in your home dir
<glitsj16> makito249: unaware of such a command myself, but it would be usefull indeed
<rwat> hi people. I've got an intel i7 on supermicro board. It has a pair of Intel 82574L  NICs. Ubuntu Hardy Server edition kernel does not recognise them. Source code does seem available from Intel. What's my best path to getting these running? Does anyone know of a kernel update for hardy that would cover this?
<CNLiberal> and I installed EnvyNG and told it to install the nvidia 172 drivers
<CNLiberal> and now, the screen blanks out randomly
<CNLiberal> i disabled COMPOSITE in xorg.conf, but it still blanks out (albeit MUCH less than with it enabled)
<IntuitiveNipple> makito249: Does this help? glxinfo | grep 'version string'
<racecar56> if anyone wants to help me with making my /dev/sda3 a /boot partition instead of / having a boot folder come to #ubuntu-server
<Notch-1> terminhell: .. that change? :D
<Notch-1> terminhell: anyway i do not have a .gtkrc file in my home
<Notch-1> is that bad? :P
<CNLiberal> i have an identical card, in an identical mobo and it's not blanking out
<makito249> Hey IntuitiveNipple, I just pmed you on ubuntu forums. `glxinfo | grep version` tells me about the hardware, but not the software as far as I can tell.
<terminhell> Notch-1: hit ctrl+h to show hidden files
<Notch-1> terminhell: done :D
<Rencx> DIFH-iceroot: it make me 544KB iso from 7gb mdf... and my iso dont work. Do you now, what can i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> makito249: It reports the information from the drivers.
<IntuitiveNipple> makito249: Unfortunately, you have to interpret it - it doesn't simply give the actual driver filename
<makito249> Ah, well that is helpful at least. I can tell whether I am using nvidia or intel graphics (sony vaio has both), though I still don't know which driver I am using.
<TheBeege> anyone want to direct me to how to easily setup a bootloader? or just find a way to boot an ubuntu partition?
<looter> Is there anyway to customize what keys get repeated?  For instance I am getting annoyed with the keys and backspace constantly repeating even on the least sensitive setting but when I turn off repeat I lose the ability to hold the backspace key which I still want to be able to do....
<IntuitiveNipple> makito249: Thanks for the DSDT dump. I don't do anything with them nowadays, got fed up waiting for Sony to actually offer some help and it is too big a long-term job to try to figure out the stream of new models.
<oCean_> alarm: apache just says that it cannot resolve a fqdn, and uses the ip as ServerName.
<alarm> ok fixed it, added ServerName localhost in the apache.conf
<alarm> now i try to set up php for apache :)
<IntuitiveNipple> makito249: The Xorg.0.log file will report the loaded driver
<oCean_> alarm: aha.. I was about to tell you :)
<makito249> IntuitiveNipple: OK, do you know if there is anyone else working on it? If not, where would you recommend a relatively inexperienced programmer should start?
<makito249> Oh, and how do I get the message certain users like you are doing with me (i.e. show up in gold)?
<racecar56> what is a step-by-step way to make ubuntu use /dev/sda3 as a boot partition instead of /boot? (btw the /dev/sda3 is a fat16)
<oCean_> alarm: "a2enmod php5" should enable the php module for apache. Don't forget to restart apache after that
<deany> alarm, its not really an error
<Dandre> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> makito249: No, the only work is the itty-bitty additions in sony-laptop. There's no effort now for a comprehensive solution.
<deany> just something it spits out....
<Dandre> where can I find opensync-plugin-sunbird for hardy?
<alarm> a2enmod ? thats the package name ?
<Nicador> I can't stand it anymore .. I'm trying for 5 hours to disable the blank screen standby .. and I can't manage to make it work...
<deany> the command, a shortcut to enable a module
<oCean_> alarm: a2enmod is the command to enable a module, the php5 is the module name .. so "a2enmod php5"
<deany> normally you`d have to add it in http.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> makito249: I wouldn't recommend it for even an experienced programmer - figuring out the legacy Sony spaghetti is a nightmare that I still get confused over, after a couple of years!
<alarm> Module php5 already enabled
<oCean_> alarm: it actually links files (modules) from /etc/apach2/mods-available to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<alarm> lets see
<deany> quick way is, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<deany> really, saves lot of headaches
<IntuitiveNipple> Nicador: Is it a laptop system?
<pder> is there a c compiler available for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> pder: of course
<Myrtti> pder: what are you planning to compile?
<pder> some programs for a class
<Myrtti> pder: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<aezell> Hi all, I'm having an issue with xvfb-run on Intrepid. It never seems to kill the Xvfb server that it starts.
<racecar56> pder: yes there is it's called gcc
<pder> thanks Myrtti
<intro_> hi odder
<makito249> IntuitiveNipple, OK, I will probably do some hacking anyway. I will try not to brick my laptop, though. Professors aren't generally very understanding of self-induced laptop brickage.
<rwat> anyone running Intrepid know if the e1000 driver there has support for the 82574L chipset?
<Gistybit> i have set up dnsmasq as a DNS forwarder for my private network. Is there any way to redirect failed dns lookups to my server ip ?
<Nicador> Hello. I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. I want to disable the feature that closes my monitor after a while of inactivity. I tried searching and posting on the forums( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074563 ) and on Google, but with no luck. Can you please help me ?
<DJNomad> hey all im a newbie and I am having trouble getting a a usb micro sd memory card adapter to mount
<crdlb> rwat: is it not working?
<zleap> what is in your fstab file
<Notch-1> DJNomad: not on a eeepc, i hope :D
<Swiatecki> Can anyone help me whit this ? :) http://www.swiatechs.com/error.txt
<DJNomad> what site do ya recommend me to look for info on
<DJNomad> no no
<racecar56> if anyone wants to help me with making my /dev/sda3 a /boot partition instead of / having a boot folder please come to #ubuntu-server (this is grub stuff i think)
<DJNomad> its a 733 tho so maybe just as bad
<crdlb> rwat: the intel "product brief" indicates that there is support for it in kernel 2.6.24 and up
<Notch-1> :D
<Dandre> where can I find opensync-plugin-sunbird for hardy?
<Notch-1> DJNomad: with an internal slot or external adapter?
<DJNomad> external
<DJNomad> it says no media in adapter
<Notch-1> where?
<DJNomad> drive i mean not adapter
<DJNomad> its a lil usb thing you can put memory cards in
<ConstantineXVI> DOSBox is raw emulation, right?
<Notch-1> DJNomad: where you get the error, or in other words: how do you try to mount it?
<DJNomad> oh i go to the my computer icon and try there
<DJNomad> i dunno notta bout the panel
<zleap> ok do fdisk -l
<zleap> that may list detected devices
<iGama> hy
<alarm> ok php works now
<DJNomad> i tried doing what i find online but mine ...i dont understand the sda stuff
<Notch-1> should you open a terminal and post the output of "lsusb"?
<DJNomad> says cannot open a or b
<Notch-1> ??
<DJNomad> i have a zip drive too that is prolly the other one
<glitsj16> Dandre: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/opensync-plugin-sunbird/0.19-1 might have what you're looking for (if you need i386)
<monstro> Hi all,
<Dandre> ok thanks glitsj16
<monstro> How to search for peoples to Ekiga?
<DJNomad> dj@dj-ultimate:~$ fdisk -l
<DJNomad> Cannot open /dev/sda
<DJNomad> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<Notch-1> DJNomad: please post also "lsusb" output
<DJNomad> k sorry
<fx3_> so, can anyone help me make my server accessible just by using its name "userver"  instead of IP?
<IntuitiveNipple> DJNomad: use sudo fdisk -l
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fx3_> if i use hosts file, that solves the problem partially but i would like this way to be automatic and cross platform
<kain2396> I'm having some issues with apt-get... mainly centering around  the language-pack-en-base package.
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: add it to a local DNS zone
<fabio> hi there: i need the google search for firefox 3.1 (google.xml)
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, right, where can i find more info about this ?
<fabio> i can't find it in Manage Search Engine: can you send it to me ?
<IntuitiveNipple> fabio: It should be installed by the firefox-3.0 package, in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/google.xml
<Nicador> fx3: I'm done. This thing it's the hardest thing I ever made in my life.
<rwat> crdlb: thanks for that.
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/d4af771a2
<DJNomad> thanks for the pastebin link thats awesome
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: Am I correct in assuming you want this to work for LAN devices, or is it for the wider public Internet?
<Rencx> DIFH-iceroot: it make me 544KB iso from 7gb mdf... and my iso dont work. Do you now, what can i do?
<fabio> IntuitiveNipple: that folder is empty, i need that file please
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, no, just a small home network, LAN is a correct asumption
<Nicador> DJNomad you might want to apt-get install pastebinit :) Next time you want to pastebin something you just have to pui pastebinit in front of the command, like so: pastebinit ps ax
<Nicador> An URL will be automaticly generated.
<IntuitiveNipple> fabio: reinstall the firefox-3.0 package (sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0)
<Daft_Punk> since upgrading to intrepid, certain icons in my systray such as xchat and wireless icons are no longer having transparent backgrounds, they appear white and clash with my background color, how can i fix this? i use trayer and have tried using stalonetray and neither fix the issue. icons such as amsn and amarok have transparent backgrounds. SCREENSHOT: http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/5944/screenshotzo3.png
<kx1> hi everyone i have a problem with apt-get ,, since i upgraded my OpenOffice i receive this output W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<Rencx> Does anyone now how to work with mdf2iso?
<fabio> IntuitiveNipple: slow connection....
<fabio> i did remove firefox 3.0 because i got the 3.1 and now i'm without it
<IntuitiveNipple> fabio: If the package is already installed the .deb files will be in the local apt cache (/var/cache/apt/archives) and therefore apt-get will use those
<DJNomad> whats the ax stand for >?
<AndryZ> how do I use 7zip under ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> fabio: Hmmm... that explains why it is missing then :)
<jrib> !7zip | AndryZ
<ubottu> AndryZ: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fabio> IntuitiveNipple: i always do sudo apt-get clean
<IntuitiveNipple> fabio: oh well, that shoots that idea down then
<glitsj16> kx1: that error is due to ppa.launchpad.net adding gpg keys to all it's projects, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html for a fix.
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, i suspect i need to install DNS server on my server and point all computers to use it as a dns server and then have it formward stuff to the router? is that correct?
<kx1> and what if its not there ? coz i typed in the source my self
<Rencx> Does anyone now how work MDF2ISO?
<fabio> IntuitiveNipple: send me that file
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: That sounds like a good solution. You might want to look at dnsmasq, the lightweight combined DNS/DHCP server. It will be able to handle that for you.
<IntuitiveNipple> fabio: I don't have it
<AndryZ> jrib: I have file roller but it has an error when trying decompressing
<kain2396> No one else has had a problem with language-pack-en-base?
<jrib> AndryZ: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<glitsj16> kx1: you'll need the last 8 digits from the error report
<jrib> kain2396: you need to be more specific...
<Marfi> I'm having trouble mounting a .iso. It keeps telling me that it isn't iso9660. Any ideas on how to mount it?
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, is it a good idea overall because my router currently provides all the DHCPing and its not loading the server. is there any other way around it like windows servers (and computers) have it?
<kain2396> Sure. Anything I attempt to install (from any source, such as synaptic, apt-get, etc...) tries to pull in language-pack-en-base, and it hangs while "Generating locales".
<geirha> Marfi: run the file command on it: file theiso.iso
<gordonjcp> hello
<goku>  
<goku> hello :)
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: Maybe the router has it's own DNS server you can add to? Many Linux-based routers actually use dnsmasq because it is so small
<kx1> glitsj16 you mean ? NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E194(0624A220 )
<gordonjcp> Via K8M890 chipsets, supported or not?
<Marfi> geirha: it says its data. now what?
<gordonjcp> it's working, *kind of*, but it's incredibly slow
<Swiatecki> Can anyone help me whit this, im stuck ? :) http://www.swiatechs.com/error.txt
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, ill have a look, its a no thrills netgear wireless router
<luckyone> will adding noatime and nodiratime to my /etc/fstab make my performance faster and what are the drawbacks?
<Marfi> geirha: file.iso: data
<AndryZ> jrib: It says thats not a debian archive, and infact it has been made under windows
<jrib> AndryZ: you didn't answer my question
<geirha> Marfi: then it isn't a proper iso ... maybe corrupted during download or something
<IntuitiveNipple> kx1: You can add missing keys using: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $KEYID
<kain2396> It looks liekt his, right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120316/
<gordonjcp> right, as usual no-one knows
<Marfi> geirha: not what i wanted to hear, but thank ya. =)
<sadaiyappan> hahaha
<gordonjcp> thanks ;-)
<kx1> ok
<kx1> IntuitiveNipple thnx alot man am gonne try now
<CNLiberal> when i install nvidia drivers 173 the screen starts blanking out
<CNLiberal> so blank i can't do anything
<CNLiberal> how can i fix that?
<glitsj16> kx1: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0624A220, follewd by gpg --export --armor 0624A220 | sudo apt-key add - and finally sudo apt-get update
<Artissimo> is this a proper command : "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' ???
<AndryZ> jrib: I think i'm doing as the tutorial says
<sync350> AndryZ: try changing from .7zip to .7z
<jrib> Artissimo: no.  You want ``, not ''
<IntuitiveNipple> glitsj16: You can import to apt-key directly (see my earlier example)
<AndryZ> sync350: it's .7z already
<Artissimo> jrib: how do I type that?
<glitsj16> IntuitiveNipple: saw it too late, thanks :)
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, thing is, windows machines seem to get the names fine, even if the client is unix. also in the router if i look at attached devices i see their propper hostnames
<AndryZ> I get an error because it's not a debian archive
<sync350> what are you using to extract it?
<jrib> AndryZ: What does « apt-cache policy p7zip » return?
<kx1> glitsj16 thnx man i'll feedback with the result
<IntuitiveNipple> glitsj16: I know... after all that typing it's a shame to waste it :)
<glitsj16> IntuitiveNipple: true heh
<jrib> Artissimo: use $(FOOBAR) instead of `FOOBAR` if you prefer
<Artissimo> jrib: how do you type that?
<Artissimo> ok
<AndryZ> jrib: 4.58
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: That sounds like some are using SMB NETBIOS for name resolution, maybe even WINS.
 * jrib sighs
<CNLiberal> anyone have this problem with the nvidia driver
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, is it possible to get every machine to use this too?
<sync350> AndryZ: does it say "Installed: (none)"?
<lucax> hey is jaunty have a new look?
<AndryZ> sync350: no, both are 4.58
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: It's a lot of overhead and not fool-proof. I've always configured networks to use DNS since it is much more reliable and controllable.
<Silverwing> hi all, I'm using jaunty beta and after a update, my system is extremely slow..
<sync350> AndryZ: try "sudo apt-get install p7zip-full" to make sure it has all the packages
<AndryZ> sync350: the problem is that it doesnt read only the archive created under windows XP
<IntuitiveNipple> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<fx3_> ok, and last question, can if i point my router to use my server as DNS, and then point my server's DNS to my ISP's, is that a good idea?
<Silverwing> jaunty alpha, sorry
<CNLiberal> is there an nvidia problem on 8.04 that could be fixed on 8.10?
<Silverwing> ah ok thanks
<kain2396> Is there anyway to download language-pack-en-base and install it manually?
<glitsj16> Silverwing: #ubuntu+1 might be a better place to ask questions on jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: Yes, that'd work. The router will usually only be a DNS relay anyhow
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, at least that way i dont have to change all the config on clients
<fx3_> is it already leaving secondary DNS server set to my ISP's incase my server fails?
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: It's worth investigating your router find out if there may be a command-line interface /telnet to do configuration the web interface doesn't allow
<nibblyn> Sometimes after reboot the desktop icons are moved into the top half of the screen. The background and the panels are working properly but it is impossible to reposition the icons. After a reboot everything returns to work. Any ideas? (intrepid, gnome)
<tangentcollision> what is the name of the taskbar in gnome?
<CaneToad> has anyone noticed that when vmware player (2.5.1) is running (WinXP at least), Shift-Ctrl-V in gnome-terminal doesn't work?
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, no mine doesnt have anything like that
<Davedan> I did something and the icons on my ubuntu-desktop have changed.
<Davedan> I used to have a question mark icon on the top menu and now I have a saving weel
<Davedan> How do I revert the change?
<l337ingDisorder> anyone used partimage before?
<Davedan> l337ingDisorder: yes
<Bobber> Davedan what was the something that you did?
<kx1> IntuitiveNipple  - glitsj16 thnx alot guys .. it worked for me .. : )
<l337ingDisorder> Davedan: familiar with the command-line aspect of it?
<Davedan> Bobber: I don't know
<Davedan> l337ingDisorder: no. I used the graphical interface
<l337ingDisorder> balls.
<Davedan> l337ingDisorder: sorry
<tangentcollision> excuse me, I'm using tightvnc and I need to start up everything command by command, what is the name of the taskbar in gnome?
<l337ingDisorder> Davedan: thanks anyway :)
<Schuenemann> is it safe to delete the kernel sources under /usr/src?
<l337ingDisorder> tangentcollision: do you meant the entire bar or just the taskbar aspect of the bar? The whole bar is gnome-panel
<glitsj16> kx1: glad the issue is solved, yw
<l337ingDisorder> tangentcollision: not sure the name of the tasks applet within the bar
<tangentcollision> gnome-panel should work
<Failasaur> fx3_: you want to use your router to be the nameserver of the lanhosts, and the router to obtain the dns info by another nameserver?
<tangentcollision> 1337ingDisorder...damnit
<fx3_> yes, Failasaur , that way i wont have to repoint all my computer to use the new DNS server
<tangentcollision> apperently it doesn't work through VNC
<Failasaur> fx3_: what's your router running ?
<fx3_> its a bit of a zigzag really
<fx3_> Failasaur, its a netgear DG834G home router
<Failasaur> fx3_: I'd guess it's possible to configure it as a dns relay ?
<guntbert> tangentcollision: other approach: why do you use vnc instead ssh -X ?
<skorasaurus> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel
<Huufarted> question about scripts:  I'm getting an error when attempting to run a script (./test_rsync) but when I execute the commands individually they work fine.  Can someone take a look at this and tell me why?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/120319/
<fx3_> Failasaur, just trying to find out (i havent seen an option in the configs)
<tangentcollision> guntbert: windows
<tangentcollision> xp with tightvnc
<guntbert> skorasaurus: ask for packages with !info <package>
<rapina> Hi people, someone knows where can i can informations about the installation of Wireless board Broadcom 4322G ?
<Adrenalin`> Hi, I got a ubuntu that answer all my comands in german, how can I change to make it speak english to me ? ;]
<skorasaurus> hi, my gnome panel was on the top of my desktop, but it's now on the right-hand side, i haven't figured out how to move it back
<skorasaurus> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 379 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Huufarted> Skorasauras:  just drag an unused portion of it
<Huufarted> Skorasauras, it won't look like anything is happening until you release the mouse.
<skorasaurus> Huufarted, thanks.
<guntbert> tangentcollision: thats no problem, I use cygwin/X,  that exists even portable, with portable putty
<gajop> hey, my laptop still continues playing sound on internal speakers when i plug in the headphones, and there doesn't seem to be an option in the mixer to turn only the internal speakers off; how do i fix this?
<skorasaurus> is there a way to prevent from have that happening again ?
<Failasaur> fx3_: basically, your router should either 1.function as a namerver where your clients ask the queries. The router has it's own dns server set.  2. The router takes all the client's queries and forwards them to a configured dns server, this usually is the router's dns server.
<fx3_> Failasaur, no i dont think it does, i mean it relays DNS queries from computers and forwards them to my ISP's DNS
<tangentcollision> guntbert: I've tried for days to get putty + x to work, it just doesn't for me
<tangentcollision> guntbert: I use VNC, it works fine, I have no problems
<Failasaur> fx3_: but you don't want that ?
<tangentcollision> guntbert: the only problem I have is that I have no taskbar
<ntiy> Hi everyone. Is here anyone familiar with SGE?
<nibblyn> skorasaurus, lock it, right mouse clik and select the proper menu list
<fx3_> Failasaur, i dont thing that would work to be honest...
<ntiy> Sun Grid Engine I mean
<Failasaur> fx3_: so you don't want the forwarding, you want a local cache nameserver
<fx3_> Failasaur, im trying to give names to my lan hosts
<MooBiesUS> Hello.  I am looking at my samba shares, I am able to see the files , etc.  However when I go to copy them to the desktop it asks for me to login and a password/user name.  However, there is no password to them in windows.  How do I fix this? Do I need to put in a fake user/password ?
<guntbert> tangentcollision: I saw your problem, have no solution, tried a different approach - sorry if it is no help :)
<skorasaurus> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<msikma> Hi there, can someone tell me how to mount a cdrom in the command line?
<CNLiberal> i think i have really messed up my xorg.conf
<Failasaur> fx3_: how many hosts are there to run linux in that lan ?
<tangentcollision> absolutely wonderful, I got my taskbar :D
<tangentcollision> guntbert: screen gnome-panel
<fx3_> Failasaur, cant find any such option in the router, i just know that all computers have the router as its DNS server, and the router has my ISP's dns server, and i dont want to change all computers' setup
<AndryZ> jrib: I think the problem of the 7zip archive have been caused by corruption of data. could you suggest me a command to veryfy the CRC or MD5 hashes?
<fx3_> Failasaur, unless of course that would be the simplest way to do it.
<Jockeo> What Firefox version is the newest version for Gutsy Gibbon (Ubuntu 7.10) in the repositories?
<guntbert> tangentcollision: glad it works, thank you for reporting back, I'll remember that
<nikkos> hello
<fx3_> Failasaur, how many hosts are linux? just one. rest are windows. and a linux server
<tangentcollision> guntbert: no problem, lol xD
<Failasaur> fx3_: but what's wrong with your current setup ?
<skorasaurus> Jockeo, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fx3_> Failasaur, i cant use names to access my server from my windows computers
<fx3_> as in, i would like to type in 'server'
<tangentcollision> is there any way to pipe audio through VNC?
<Jockeo> skorasaurus: Thanks
<fx3_> and get the ip of the linux server, 10.0.1.11
<Daft_Punk> while playing back a video file in mplayer i get a "frame skip 8 error" and have to press ok, it seems whenever there is a frame skip it gives me this popup during playback, how do i disable the popup?
<Failasaur> fx3_: ah i see
<manuel__> nas
<fx3_> Failasaur, im sorry if my explanations have been off, i cant wrap my head around this topic yet
<jrib> AndryZ: did you check if p7zip can verify it?  (man 7z suggests: 7z t)
<nanotube> Jockeo: look on packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy
<fx3_> Failasaur, im trying to do this at home and at work, both having similar problems, windows computers with one unix server
<Failasaur> fx3_: you want to name lan hosts ips, in addition to internet urls. As in  "ping server1.localnet" and also "ping www.kernel.org", right ?
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: Ahhh, you want it from the Windows PCs... add them to /media/Vista/Windows/System32/drivers/etc/hosts
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: or even, \Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, Failasaur yea, but without changing the hosts file on every single machines (my work is a computer repair shop, we get 10s of comuters every day and i dont want to modify hosts on each of them)
<Huufarted> Can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/120319/ and tell me why this script is erroring out?  755 permissions on the script and I can run the commands individually, just not from a shell script
<patrizia> I am italian student
<fx3_> Failasaur, yes, that would be very nice, but maybe without the .localhost, just have them override everything
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: In that case, use dnsmasq and have a proper set-up
<patrizia> my namens is patrizia
<guntbert> fx3_: at work you will have a dhcp-server, and that can assign any DNS-servers you like
<hatter243> Huufarted, at the start of the script, type the line #!/bin/bash
<patrizia> wehere channel italian ubuntu?
<Huufarted> hatter243, thanks!
<Davedan> I can see more then 10 eclipse related packaes on the package manager. How do I know which one to install?
<fx3_> guntbert, well, we have a similar home router that i have at home. not a dedicated computer that deals out DHCP.
<hatter243> Huufarted, alternatively you could do "bash test_rsync"
<eseven73> !it | patrizia
<ubottu> patrizia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fx3_> IntuitiveNipple, ill have a bash at dnsmasq but id line to keep hdcp on the router if possible
<ivarv> so my google skills fail me. I'm trying to setup sudoers so that a specific user can run "sudo -u otheruser command" without a password
<Failasaur> fx3_: or setup a cache nameserver in that linux server in your lan, add a zone for your lan there with the ips and names. Then make your hosts have primary dnsserver this linux server, and secondary nameserver the router.
<AndryZ> jrib: i know the CRC hash for that file, i just want to generate the same hash for the file on ubuntu
<fx3_> could i change the primary nameserver of my router to point to the linux server? Failasaur
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3_: You might confuse the issue. Let dnsmasq do the entire job and save any confusion.
<sebsebseb> I know I can ls  the contents of a folder, but how would I ls  home and it's sub folders?
<lock> what you guys think is the best irc client for ubunto?
<sebsebseb> konversation
<Chousuke> sebsebseb: ls -R
<eseven73> konversation
<guntbert> fx3_: well all routers I know (all 3 ;-)) have the option to configure what is sent out via dhcp
<Huufarted> !xchat | lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Chousuke> irssi :P
<Huufarted> bah...  lock, use XChat
<sebsebseb> xchat LOL  Konversation :)
<Swiatecki> Can anyone help me whit this, im stuck ? :) http://www.swiatechs.com/error.txt
<Failasaur> fx3_: maybe not. What does that server use as a dnsserver ?
<billisnice> will 8.04 have ext4 ver 8.04.2?
<billisnice> 8.04.3
<fx3_> probably the router
<lock> tnx im using xchat now
<Failasaur> fx3_: i mean, what does your router use as dnsserver, and what does your linuxbox use as a dnsserver ?
<danfg> hey guys, i just did apt-get build-dep php5 and it installed a big load of packages. is there an easy way to remove them all?
<sebsebseb> Chousuke: thanks a lot and it's fun to watch the terminal do it,  I got a lot of stuff in there
<deany> lock,  xchat,
<Huufarted> Swiatecki, your error pasting is very courteous preventing flooding, however I'm going to give you an easier alternative:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<msikma> hmm.
<Failasaur> fx3_: they can't just use each other in a loop
<fx3_> router uses my ISP's DNS servers, and linux box uses my router's IP for DNS
<msikma> Can anyone tell me how I mount a floppy in the command line? /dev/fd0 doesn't seem to exist.
<Chousuke> msikma: wow, I haven't even seen a floppy in years :)
<fx3_> im thinking if hosts requrst DNS from the router, which in turn requests DNS from the linux server, which in turn requests DNS from my ISP
<fx3_> that way i only need to configure 2 places.
<deany> not what your wife said..
<zleap> msikma, do you have a mount point for it
<deany> sorry, it was begging
<msikma> Chousuke: neither has Linux, most likely
<zleap> /mnt/floppy or /media/floppy
<Davedan> which package do I need for eclipse? I can see several packages named 'eclipse' on the package manager
<deany> nah, no floppy since pc 486
<msikma> zleap: well, I made /media/floppy but have nothing to mount on it
<Failasaur> fx3_: you could do that.
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> nothing in /dev
<msikma> Anything else I can look for except fd0, 1, n
<msikma> ?
<fx3_> but what sort of DNS stuff should be running on the linux box? whats the simplest setup?
<soreau> Can anyone tell me the name of the program that is the PDF viewer on ubuntu?
<fx3_> named sounds like something id want
<lock> fx3 bind
<Chousuke> msikma: the floppy driver might not be loaded.
<zleap> hmm i have nothing in fstab either
<Royall> Augh I pressed Super + R
<msikma> Chousuke: do I need to modprobe something?
<Royall> It made everything blurry
<Royall> And zoomed in
<Royall> How do I reset it
<Failasaur> fx3_: a nameserver install. They usually install defaults to a cache nameserver
<Huufarted> soreau: the default viewer is "File Viewer"
<eseven73> soreau: there is Adobe PDF reader for ubuntu
<Failasaur> fx3: but that machine should be able to reach your isp-s namserver
<soreau> Yes, I want to know the name of the binary
<glitsj16> danfg: look at http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2006-11/msg02561.html for one possible way to remove build-dep installed packages
<soreau> Huufarted: eseven73: I want to know what it's called in /usr/bin
<Chousuke> msikma: I really can't remember.
<rapina> Hi people, someone knows where can i can informations about the installation of Wireless board Broadcom 4322G ?
<skorasaurus> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<eseven73> soreau: ah, that i dont know sorry :)
<fx3> Failasaur, if i could draw a little picture everything could be clear
<soreau> Ok, let me restate the question more completely then
<danfg> glitsj16: thanks :)
<guntbert> soreau: in terminal type "apropos pdf"
<sobersabre> hi.
<jrib> AndryZ: crc checks are built into 7z
<msikma> hmm.
<Failasaur> fx3: you'd need a cache nameserver. Get bind installed
<glitsj16> danfg: very welcome, had in my bookmarks :)
<Chousuke> msikma: ah, right. there's also the mtools package
<sobersabre> Is there any ubuntu shipped tool to create a FULL (stage 1 I think) system backup ?
<msikma> mtools
<msikma> I'll see if I can get that
<Chousuke> should be in the repos
<Chousuke> http://www.mtools.linux.lu/
<Droopsta915> Why do I have to put my volume all the way up to the mid point to start hearing audio? The mid point should be pretty loud.
<spaceBARbarian> should i have a swap if i am installing ubuntu as a VBOX guest ?
<Royall> Anyone?
<Royall> This is totally weird
<saajo> Ahoj, je tu někdo kdo nespí a mohl by mi odpovědět?
<ivnrca> where can i find a program to format usb stick in ubuntu8.10
<Failasaur> spaceBARbarian: vbox is one of the virtualisation options ?
<ivnrca> witout terminal
<skorasaurus> hi, my nm-applet does not appear, i verified that it's enabled in the sessions configuration, and restarted gdm.
<Droopsta915> ivnrca: what do want to do, what do you mean format?
<sebsebseb> Chousuke: that didn't quite work to  list a folder and the contents of it's sub folders hummm
<ivnrca> erase all the data
<Royall> Augh guys I really need help
<chu_> Ask Royall
<sebsebseb> with?
<Royall> I pressed Super + R
<Royall> And it zoomed in and made everything blurry and I can't get it back
<Droopsta915> ivnrca:you cant right click and get the refoemat option?
<spaceBARbarian> Failasaur: yeah
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<chu_> Royall, compiz?
<Droopsta915> Why do I have to put my volume all the way up to the mid point to start hearing audio? The mid point should be pretty loud.
<Huufarted> Royall:  Windows Key + Scroll Wheel on mouse
<eseven73> royall did you try Super+Middle mouse ?
<Royall> It doesn't seem to be doing anything
<spaceBARbarian> does anyonne know if i should or shouldnt use a swap when installing ubuntu on VBOX ?
<gaintsura> I got up this morning and saw that there were new updates. I started running them about an hour ago. (it was only 6-7 packages). Now when I try to install anything (even when it was doing the upgrade itself I get this: http://chriswalker.elementfx.com/irc/broken_system.png how can I fix this?
<Huufarted> Droopsta915, double-click the volume icon and set the Alsa Mixer
<Royall> chu_: yes
<snadge> how do i make the sound in firefox use my usb headset instead of the built in speaker?
<ivnrca> im not sure, ill try it. thanks. can u help me to repair the sound in wolfestein enemy territory?
<Failasaur> spaceBARbarian: i'd say it would need swap. It would know little of the virtualisation and will seek to manage memory on it's own. Unless vbox says you don't need it as it will handle the swap requests.
<Droopsta915> spacebarbarian: I would treat the guest as a real machine, so yes I would have some swap space
<ivnrca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119452/
<chu_> Royall, do you have ccsm installed?
<Royall> Not sure-- what does it stand for?
<Royall> I think I may
<ivnrca> thanks
<chu_> Ergh, spotty internet today. Not fun.
<eseven73> !ccms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccms
<eseven73> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Royall> Yea I think I have that
<glitsj16> ifroog: have you seen packages qt"-qtconfig and qt4-qtconfig ? both can do what you want (for qt3 and qt4 apps respectively)
<soreau> Huufarted eseven73 guntbert It was evince. Thanks for your help though
<Huufarted> compiz rocks
<Huufarted> evince?
<Droopsta915> Huufarted: I have it set to ati ixp (alsa Mixer). Should I change it?
<glitsj16> ifrrog: that's qt3-qtconfig, correction
<eseven73> soreau well i prefere Adobe Reader ;P
<Huufarted> Droopsta915, how are the mixer levels set in there?
<Royall> Oh there we go
<soreau> eseven73: That doesn't answer the question I asked, but anyway
<Royall> It was the Advanced Desktop Zoom
<Huufarted> Why is that button called "Super"?
<Royall> I dunno
<shunter> It's thuper
<Royall> Someone yestersay said to hit Super M
<Royall> Which was cool
<Royall> Super is the Windows key fo rme
<Royall> for me*
<Huufarted> same, Royall.
<eseven73> soreau yeah I know sorry :(   but at least now we know what the binary is thanks :)
<Droopsta915> Huufarted: I tryed different combos, right now the PCM is all the way up.
<tlanfer> althoug i disabled everything about screensaver i could find, after 30 minutes my screen goes black. Did search the settings, did xset -dpms, couldnt find anything anywhere. Anyone ideas how to disable this behaviour?
<Huufarted> Droopsta915, I had the same issue and maxing the mixer levels worked for me.  Sorry.
<Brandano> can someone help me troubleshoot a VNC connection through an SSH tunnel? I got the tunnel working fine, my problem seems to be at my end of the link
<jcase> if i have openssh-server setup, and the system reboots while im out of town, i should still beable to ssh in right?
<Droopsta915> Huufarted: Would ati ixp alsa Mixer be the best thing to use?
<eseven73> what would it reboot by itself?
<soreau> eseven73: Is Adobe Reader included in ubuntu repos btw, and if so what's the package name?
<jcase> its called a 3yr old
<Jockeo> I'm running Gutsy Gibbon. Is it safe to enable "gutsy-backports" and install newer versions of several applications? (Or are backported applications more buggy?)
<Brandano> jcase: as long as it's on the same IP and the SSH service was set up to start, yes
<jcase> heh
<Huufarted> droopsta915, not sure.  I wouldn't have the best situation for you since that one didn't work.
<notwist> jcase: ssh starts when the computer is booted so yes
<Brandano> eseven73: power cycle?
<jcase> Bthanks
<Huufarted> Brandano:  check your private messages
<notwist> jcase: if the tree year old doesnt shut the computer off obviously
<Tyr> Hello I am a Ubuntu and Linux Nooby.. need help with something quite basic..
<jcase> notwist, well i can have someone  turn it on if he does
<notwist> !ask | Tyr
<ubottu> Tyr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jcase> but i dont want someone to log in
<Tyr> ah
<eseven73> soreau I seriously doubt it, I think it' is in the !medibuntu repos though
<notwist> jcase: no need. even if nobody logs in ssh daemon should start when the boot process is complete
<soreau> eseven73: Ok. Thanks for the suggestion
<eseven73> !medibuntu > soreau
<jcase> ok
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<jcase> thats what i wanted to make sure of
<notwist> jcase: just for security however you should configure your firewall to drop ssh traffic from certain ips
<jcase> notwist, i dont know what ip i would be connectio nfrom
<ivnrca> my problem is no sound in wolfestein enemy territory, this is my terminal log http://paste.ubuntu.com/119452/
<IntuitiveNipple> gaintsura: Where did you get python-wxgtk 2.8 2.8.9.2-0? That package has a syntax error but that isn't an Ubuntu archive package version.
<notwist> jcase: having an ssh server open towards the internet can be a bad thing
<jcase> i know its not real security, but i have it on a random high number port, should keep most scanners away
<soreau> eseven73: I have chosen to use xpdf, I was just curious if canonical would put any adobe stuff in the ubuntu repos ;)
<notwist> jcase: well you could have the ssh firewall enabled most of the time and just disable it when you travel then
<notwist> jcase: thats something :)
<jcase> i do
<jcase> i have my router block the port
<fx3> IntuitiveNipple, oh while im building bind, i wanted to ask another networking question. say i have dyndns configured. and i would like a subdomain to point to a whole different server inside my network, is it possible?
<LightKnight> Hi there. Anyone knows about http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/ ?
<mac9416> I want to make a gnome panel applet with python. I asked for help here earlier, just to be pointed to #python. Tried to join python, but I get an error saying I must be identified. I AM identified! A little help?
<jcase> i plan to turn port forwarding for it on when i leave for my short trips
<Tyr> well, My mates puter is not connected to the internet and he needs his Rhythmbox upgraded to play some codes for MP3 etc. Now i downloaded gstream (gstream extra plugin and the mpeg plugin) archive files for him, copied them to his computer but can't get them installed... HELP
<Tyr> codecs**
<soreau> mac9416: Ask in #freenode to make sure you're identified correctly
<gaintsura> IntuitiveNipple: it was a dependency of something I installed, don't remember what, it was some time ago
<eseven73> soreau lets hope they don't, It's nice to be able to be free of licensing at least once and a while :)
<fx3> LightKnight, yea i know about it, use it every day, its awesome, how can i help you?
<IntuitiveNipple> gaintsura: Well it appears to have a syntax error in the file, as the error-report shows, so you'll need to fix that.
<LightKnight> fx3: Booting from the CD, I'm dropped to an initramfs prompt where there's colse to nothing. What now?
<LightKnight> *close to
<eseven73> soreau and free from bloat too haha!  sorry im off topic shutting up now ...
<fx3> LightKnight, thats where do you your magic. what are you trying to do?
<gaintsura> IntuitiveNipple: indeed, I'll be fixing it locally, but I'm not a python guy, and the guys in #python pointed me at #wxwidgets.. so I'm there now..
<fx3> LightKnight, eh, hold on, initramfs??
<LightKnight> fx3: recover data from an almost-died HD (it's a laptop).
<LightKnight> fx3: yeah, initramfs.
<mac9416> soreu: Thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3: subdomain host would only be possible if the router forwards all expected ports to the target server
<LightKnight> fx3: no ddrescue, no photorec, no utilities, nothing.
<fx3> LightKnight, hmm, looks like your laptop isnt booting it properly here is a thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591746
<LightKnight> fx3: tries to mount the HD, utterly fails, drops me in nowhere land.
<fx3> IntuitiveNipple, like a DMZ?
<LightKnight> fx3: thank you, let's see...
<jonaskoelker> could someone please tell me the IP address of trial.thepiratebay.org?
<jonaskoelker> nvm, got it elsewhere
<IntuitiveNipple> gaintsura: Okay... it looks like they've tried to use the relative form incorrectly: "from" relative_module "import" identifier
<LightKnight> fx3: shouldn't it boot from CD entirely?
<IntuitiveNipple> fx3: Well, a DMZ routes everything to the target.
<fx3> LightKnight, theoretically it should almost always be fine from CD, but maybe you have some problem with hardware too
<fx3> best bet is to put the harddrive in another more stable computer
<fx3> LightKnight, if the laptop has bad ram that could have destroyed your harddrive easily
<LightKnight> fx3: oh.
<Sal__> anyone have any experience setting up nameservers with bind ?
<LightKnight> fx3: Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0
<ivnrca> wolfestein enemy territory (no sound) http://paste.ubuntu.com/119452/
<LightKnight> fx3: and several DriveSeekStatus (or something) errors.
<fx3> Sal__, lol, im trying to do the same thing
<Sal__> fx3 your trying to setup host nameservers?
<Tyr> how do i install downloaded codecs to a stand-alone linux puter? (is it even possible?)
<fx3> Sal__, just compiled bind, trying to give my LAN ips propper dns names
<Sal__> heh
<guntbert> fx3: Sal__ setting up name servers is a bit beyond the topic of this channel :)
<Brandano> Tyr: Well... not with the standard repositories, not the straight win32 codecs, and if you are on a 64 bit box some codecs might not be available... other than that google "mplayer" and "medibuntu"
<Huufarted> cron question:  Am I correct in assuming 'sudo' is never needed when being executed through cron?
<Failasaur> you can't install bind with sudo apt-get install bind9   ?
<Sal__> guntbert theres nowhere else to go for help ;l
<Sal__> and im on ubuntu
<Sal__> brb trying something
<Sal__> anyone know how i can change the hostname of my box?
<Tyr> guess they are players that include the necessary codecs to play anything
<guntbert> Sal__: ask in ##networking
<soreau> LightKnight: What is the output of grep -R -i snddevice ~/.etwolf/etmain/etconfig.cfg
<Huufarted> !google | Sal__
<ubottu> Sal__: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<geirha> Huufarted: Correct, sudo is not needed in cron's root.
<rww> !hostname | Sal__
<ubottu> Sal__: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<LightKnight> soreau: uhm?
<Huufarted> geirha, how do I set up root's cron instead of the default user's cron?
<geirha> Huufarted: and if you think you need it in your user's cron, then you should instead use root's cron :)
<soreau> LightKnight: If it says 'uhm?' something is very wrong
<geirha> Huufarted: crontab -e # your cron.   sudo crontab -e # root's cron
<Tyr> open source and google is todays solution for a lot of programmers today, isn't it :-p
<LightKnight> Sorcererbob: no, no, wait a bit... I'm booting the thing :)
<fx3> LightKnight, i think that wasnt for you
<LightKnight> fx3: I thought so, thus I asked :)
<Huufarted> Thanks, geirha.  I'm setting up an automated rsync session, that's all.  In order to mount an smb, it needs to be done under root as far as I can tell.
<fx3> LightKnight, its crazily busy on here all day
<LightKnight> fx3: I see :-)
<geirha> Huufarted: You can add an entry for that mount in fstab, and allow regular users to mount it
<AnAcReOn> Hello
<Brandano> Tyr mplayer is a media player that will play almost anything, and it will manage to use several win32 codecs. However, the codecs can't be packaged with Ubuntu, mainly for licensing reasons
<Sal__> in my /etc/hosts file it has: 216.75.63.173   mydomain.com       ubuntu863173
<fx3> LightKnight, can you put the HD in some other PC?
<Sal__> what is the ubuntu863173 ?
<Tyr> ok, thanks :-)
<Sal__> alias ?
<fx3> LightKnight, if you cant run memtest of rescue remix CD
<fx3> if you cant, run memtest*
<fx3> comma makes all the difference
<soreau> LightKnight: It was for you and my nick isn't Sorcererbob
<Brandano> Tyr: however, explaining mplayer could take a bit too long. It has its own channel, ask there
<domz> Anybody know what program controls digital camera's being plugged in by USB (ie when I plug in my iPhone). I want to get it (or something similar) on ubuntu
<LightKnight> fx3: It's a laptop, I'm not very clever on those :(
<Sal__> ubottu ?
<Sal__> err rww* i mean
<Failasaur> fx3: Sal__: You'll need the wisdom here  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO-5.html
<LightKnight> soreau: damn tab :) OK, I'm booting and then report :)
<fx3> LightKnight, when you boot rescue remix type memtest at boot: prompt and leave it running for at least 1 pass
<Sal__> thanks Fail
<Sal__> hey fail any idea on the /etc/hosts ?
<nibsa1242b> how can I improve ( or a least test ) disk write speed to a USB flash drive?
<Tyr> ok... next question: how do i install software (like mplayer) without a connection to the internet
<Failasaur> Sal__: what about them ?
<Sal__> my /etc/hosts file has : 216.75.63.173   mydomain.com       ubuntu863173
<fx3> Failasaur, thanks, assimilating =)
<Sal__> what is ubuntu863173 ?
<Sal__> an alias ? can i remove it?
<LightKnight> fx3: oh, OK :)
<Huufarted> Tyr, I don't understand what you mean.  What is this "without a connection to the internet" you speak of?  :)
<Brandano> Sal__: the hosts file maps ip's to hostnames. It's one of the names that will resolve to that ip
<Sal__> so its an alias brandano ?
<Brandano> should be, yes. Just try pinging it
<Tyr> its a stand alone computer. the wireless ethernet card is not connected to any network or the www
<Tyr> i do have another computer with internet access however
<Huufarted> rsync question for anybody that knows.  sudo rsync -rltDvh --delete /media/atom1_media/Music/ /music   <-- will this command ensure a mirrored copy of the directory mounted to /media/atom1_media/Music?
<Brandano> Tyr: itt's a pretty pointless wireless card, then
<chu_> Tyr, Synaptic has a cache, it doesn't *need* an internet connection if you can store the packages in the cache. Find out what package you need..
<LightKnight> fx3: OK, running...
<Sal__> ok so after i change all this
<gaintsura> IntuitiveNipple: right... I see that too, but again, asking for help in python and wxwidgets left me with no response
<Sal__> i should just restart inetd ?
<geirha> Tyr: In synaptic, find the package, mark it for install, then at the top-left menu you can choose to create a download script that will download all needed packages
<billybigrigger_\> anyone here play wolf:et or true combate elite?
<chu_> Just wait, I'm finding the location of the cahe for you.
<rhys> Huufarted: I suggest using unison, not rsync wiehn dealing with music.
<chu_> cache*
<KronK0321> Hi, I've got what I believe to be an xorg.conf problem on an old IBM i Series Thinkpad. I get a black screen whenever I try to launch X. This happens for both Gnome and now Xfce as well.
<fx3> LightKnight, if there aren any major ram problems you should see errors raking in quickly
<Failasaur> Sal__: to what i know /etc/hosts editing works right away
<Huufarted> rhys, I would but the other machine is a WindowsXP machine and I can't get Unison to work that way.  May I ask why Unison over rsync?
<billybigrigger_\> i keep getting kicked by punkbuster saying violation #20004 game integrity
<geirha> Tyr: you might also want to look at aptoncd
<Brandano> It does so on Win32, I'd find it odd if it didn't on a real OS
<chu_> Tyr, check out /var/cache/apt/archives to see what is there.
<Tyr> ok
<Sal__> heh im logged in and its still showing up user@oldmask
<meoblast> hi
<Sal__> guess i need to relogin ?
<guntbert> !who | Sal__
<ubottu> Sal__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<B1OS> how can i view a files permissions at the terminal?
<fx3> LightKnight, have you read that thread i posted?
<Tyr> kk
<guntbert> B1OS: ls -l
<georgy_28> B10S, : ls -l file
<Huufarted> Sal__: Have you tried a reboot?
<georgy_28> burn
<LightKnight> fx3: it's rather long, I've got it still under hand :)
<thedoc^> Hi, I have a laptop and want to dual boot. I read through the faq but have some questions . I already installed XP on laptop (10gb) I have 20gb free - I am in the manual partition setup now. I wanted 10gb free for ubuntu / 2gb for swap / and remainder for a shared folder for xp and ubuntu - I'm not sure on the order needed - right now i have
<rhys> Huufarted: unison does a space/time trade off. It stores 500kb (for me) against my 50GB of music, and can synchronize both ways in a very short amount of time. Syncing from a windows machine never seems to work, as rsync can only check for a) timestamps which seem to be wrong and b) checksums which takes forever with alot of music. So rsync has a habit of transfering everything or nothing.
<ivnrca> i need wolfet help, no sound problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/119452/   thanks
<Sal__> Failasaur: its still the old hostname :(
<fx3> LightKnight, most of it you can ignore since they are talking about booting the OS from disk
<Sal__> user@ubuntu863173
<B1OS> guntbert: thanks
<spatry> mpeg
<Sal__> failasaur: event after i relogin :(
<Jufis> this is interesting
<Failasaur> Sal__: you mean the prompt ?
<Sal__> yes
<guntbert> B1OS: yw
<meoblast> hi
<meoblast> i need some help
<Failasaur> Sal__: cat /etc/hostname
<Jufis> the system clock says its 12:55 AM. how is this possible? shouldn't it say 00:55 AM?
<chu_> hey meoblast
<LightKnight> fx3: ok
<meoblast> how do you make a new screen in screen?
<Tyr> Thedoc, i liked installing Ubuntu from windows myself very much since all the other complete install options from the cd-boot seemed pretty destructive to my primary windows partition
<Huufarted> rhys: I can't seem to get Unison to work when pulling data from the XP machine to my Linux box.
<ikonia> meoblast: not a good idea
<chu_> Ctrl+Alt<Fx>
<ikonia> meoblast: don't embed screens
<chu_> Where x is 1 - 6?
<meoblast> ikonia: no i mean.. i need a new window
<Sal__> Failasaur: it's mydomain.com
<fx3> LightKnight, ahh yea, its because the windows didnt shut down properly i thinks, sounds wierd but read last 2 pages
<Huufarted> rhys:  I'm really just wanting to mirror what's on my server, only updating what's on my laptop
<rhys> meoblast: ctrl+a c
<Sal__> it was the ubuntu0000
<ikonia> meoblast: gnome-terminal
<ikonia> Sal__: ?
<meoblast> rhys: that did nothing
<meoblast> ok nevermind
<meoblast> i got it
<rhys> meoblast: :)
<Sal__> Failasure: I changed /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts both to use mydomain.com, but the prompt still comes up the user@ubuntu0000
<meoblast> now how do i switch windows in irssi
<geirha> meoblast: alt+number
<fx3> Sal__, you have to relogin
<Sal__> fx3: i did
<Sal__> fx3: no change
<thedoc^> should i have the prepare partitions like this: sda1(ntfs) is my XP / sda5(ext3) is my swap 2gb / sda6(ext3) is where ubuntu install goes? / sda7 - should i put this to ext3 or FAT32 if i want both OS's to see folder?
<fx3> Sal__, did you change it with command 'sudo hostname <hostname>'
<rhys> Huufarted: rdiff-backup maybe? i just find rsync can only fix files that exist on one but not the other, but when you go to update ID3 tags, it cant tell.
<Tyr> Ubuntu can work with NTFS :-D
<fx3> that will change it at runtime
<ikonia> Tyr: it is not advisable to install ubuntu to ntfs
<Sal__> fx3: if i type hostname, it returns my domain
<fx3> what is your new hostname?
<meoblast> ok..... now how do i get that program up where i can disable programs from startup?
<IntuitiveNipple> gaintsura: I stay as far away from python as possible, but...
<Failasaur> Sal__: that hostname command above might do it
<ikonia> Sal__: hostname returns your hostname
<Sal__> fx3: mydomain.com
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<Tyr> erm, i installed to NTFS using the "install from windows" option
<Sal__> Failasaur: just tried it, no change :l
<chu_> meoblast, find sessions?
<fx3> Sal__, then type 'sudo hostname mydomain.com'
<Huufarted> rhys, so if I update the ID3 tags, it won't update that modified file back to my Ubuntu box the next time I rsync?
<ikonia> Tyr: ahh wubi
<Tyr> i know
<chu_> meoblast, System->Preferences perhaps.
<soreau> thedoc^: The file system doesn't matter too much.. xp can r/w ext3 and linux can r/w ntfs
<tangentcollision> I never use sudo
<Tyr> newb me
<tangentcollision> sudo is such a security hazard
<IntuitiveNipple> gaintsura: According to this link the relative form .. was introduced in 2.5 but I note that the error is in 2.4 (http://docs.python.org/tutorial/modules.html#intra-package-references)
<Sal__> fx3: already did, no change
<soreau> thedoc^: Probably better to stick with ntfs and ext3
<Huufarted> soreau: How do I get my XP box to r/w ext3?
<soreau> Huufarted:)
<guntbert> tangentcollision: ??
<fx3> and logout after that too?
<soreau> Huufarted: Google it, there is a driver
<chu_> what's wrong with sudo?
<tangentcollision> guntbert: su is a lot more secure
<ivnrca> cya guys, ill try to get help later. thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/119452/
<Huufarted> soreau, checking for it now.
<ikonia> tangentcollision: please don't talk nonsense
<Bamboon> lol yeah no joke ..
<ikonia> tangentcollision: they both use the same authentication library
<tangentcollision> sudo lets you run scripts as root reguardless of what they are
<rhys> Huufarted: It will check the time stamps, and between windows/linux I have not had good luck with that. I feel like I have been doing something wrong, but I have never been able to get that to work. You cant check by checksums. So unison works much much better.
<guntbert> tangentcollision: thats simply not true
<meoblast> chu_: no i need to disable gdm
<LightKnight> fx3: no errors in memtest by now...
<ikonia> tangentcollision: please - if you don't understand the words you are saying - don't speak
<meoblast> how do i disable GDM?
<tangentcollision> sudo devs advise against it
<ikonia> tangentcollision: it is not nice to miss-lead people
<rhys> tangentcollision: there is an admin group.
<Huufarted> Rhys, what if the windows share is mounted locally on Ubuntu?  Does that not work, either?
<Bamboon> lol good stuff
<chu_> meoblast, there should be an option to load gdm, it should be the last "process" in the sessions screen.
<callerten> Is it possible to automatically answer or disable the 'key fingerprint' prompt for ssh?
<Huufarted> rhys, or does it still not translate the modified times properly?
<B1OS> how would you chowm of /var/www/php.php (just the file php.php) ?
<rhys> Huufarted: expecially there. I tried.
<fx3> LightKnight, i dont know, im not experienced enough. youll have to wait till one of the more experienced people can answer this question
<tangentcollision> okay, so call my opinion a fallaxy
<tangentcollision> fallacy
<meoblast> chu_: i remember this being possible via CLI
<geirha> meoblast: man update-rc.d
<LightKnight> fx3: OK, thank you for now :)
<Brandano> Huufarted: got it working! I had the wrong loopback address in my tunnel settings
<Huufarted> rhys, well then I'll let you know what I find.  I'll try and get Unison working again.
<Huufarted> Congrats, Brandano.  :)
<chu_> meoblast, most probably :p
<Failasaur> B10S: sudo chown user:group  /var/www/php.php
<gaintsura> IntuitiveNipple: would adding the python2.5 package help or do I need to remove 2.4 first?
<rhys> Huufarted: unison is sweet for me.
<fx3> LightKnight, it might possibly has something to do with either your architecture 32 bit, 64bit or what they are talking about in the forum thread, vista not properly shut down
<Huufarted> Rhys, do you use it on your Linux machine to pull from XP?
<meoblast> geirha: i remember there being an interface with checkboxes i could uncheck
<meoblast> geirha: 8 per program
<rhys> Huufarted: all linux. sorry. i don't use windows at all.
<LightKnight> fx3: It's Windows XP, don't think it's a 64.
<IntuitiveNipple> rhys: With rsync you can use checksum comparisons using -c
<Sal__> err
<Sal__> fx3: now its coming up user@alias
<Sal__> fx3: instead of user@mydomain.com
<rhys> IntuitiveNipple: i know that, and it takes forever and is idiotic to do each sync with 50gbs of music files.
<thedoc^> soreau - okay does the order of the swap file matter? i have it like : sda1(ntfs)34% xp is on here sda5(ext3) 6% is my swap file(2gb) sda6(ext3) 33%(ubuntu) sda7(ext3) 25% for both OS's i guess... i set up no mount points - and selected "logical" and "beginning" is this ok?
<Huufarted> rhys, yeah.  That's the dilemma for me.  If I had an extra Terabyte HDD floating around, I'd install Ubuntu on it and move everything to that.
<fx3> Sal__, what happends when you type just hostname?
<Huufarted> but I don't
<meoblast> geirha: i know about the patience and me needing to be patient but i have to leave soon and this is urgent i have gdm disabled
<Sal__> shows mydomain.com
<Failasaur> Sal__: find where you put that alias word and edit it ?
<Sal__> Fail: i just did
<rhys> Huufarted: 5 harddrives, ~2TB on that machine
<geirha> meoblast: Can't remember seeing any program like that I'm afraid
<fx3> Sal__, are you sure your prompt is set correctly?
<Davedan> in what path should I put eclipse on ubuntu?
<Sal__> pretty sure
<meoblast> geirha: no one ever told me i could only s witch between 2 windows in screen at a time
<soreau> thedoc^: The ordering does not matter from a technical standpoint. But, some take their partitioning scheming almost as an art form ;)
<meoblast> eos anyone know of the program that i can use to disable GDM?
<IntuitiveNipple> gaintsura: I'm not sure, if you've got a set of site-packages in 2.4 - the key issue looks to be that that python-wxgtk-2.8 includes 2.5 specific syntax. You could try installing your python apps to 2.5 and using 2.5 as your default, but I'm not sure how that would affect whatever you use them for
<ikonia> meoblast: disable the init script
<B1OS> Failasaur: do i leave the group as is?
<meoblast> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> meoblast: update-rc.d or remove the script
<Sal__> heh now its stuck on the alias
<Sal__> ugh so aggrivating ;l
<geirha> meoblast: google suggests services-admin
<meoblast> geirha: i'll try that
<B1OS> Failasaur: and change user to my user
<Failasaur> B10S: if you want to leave it as is then just  sudo chown user  /var/www/php.php
<IntuitiveNipple> rhys: Ahh sorry, from the fragments of what I saw you say I thought your problem was not trusting time-stamps :)
<georgy_28> thedoc^, : and windows can't read ext3, will be beter in fat or ntfs
<meoblast> as soon as retarded screen will let me get to my third screen
<jhonnyboy> I have no system sound, but i can hear all the other sound(movies, youtube, etc...) Does anyone know why this would be happening?
<enriquei> Is there a way I can run the network install from a normal ubuntu servfer install cd?
<IntuitiveNipple> rhys: I used rsync -c recently to track down corruption in a 160GB transfer
<B1OS> Failasaur: thanks
<meoblast> screen sucks
<kivod> georgy_28, yes it can, but with a driver
<enriquei> kind of like using the expert param?
<Failasaur> B10S: np
<geirha> meoblast: and rcconf seems to be a console equivalent
<meoblast> control A only switches between 2 screens at a time
<meoblast> and control a + number fails
<georgy_28> kivod, : ok
<rhys> IntuitiveNipple: yea, just found rsync not to be the best for music. timestamps are never right. OHHH. I just realized why Huufarted. defaults for most drives are "relatime" or similar.
<guntbert> meoblast: ctrl a n
<meoblast> guntbert: the letter n?
<joerack> hello
<Huufarted> gotcha, Rhys.  Didn't think about that.
<rhys> Huufarted: maybe. I never remember, and i use NTFS,JFS,EXT3, and Reiser...so I never remember.
<joerack> Does anybody know how to install skype 3 on linux?
<geirha> meoblast: screen works nicely for me ...
<guntbert> meoblast: yes, for "next"
<thedoc^> right - soreau - cool, i needed 2 partitions as i mentioned - 1 for ubuntu and 1 for both OS's - i can leave them as EXT3 ? do i leave these all logical and what about the "location for the new partion?" what does beginning vs end mean? thanks again - i just didnt want to screw this up... never did a dual boot
<glitsj16> jhonnyboy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/273507 might be helpfull
<dracula_> french?
<jhonnyboy> thanks glitsj16
<rww> !screen | meoblast: screen introduction
<ubottu> meoblast: screen introduction: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<meoblast> guntbert: that doesnt work.... cuz holding control a swiftly switches between the last 2 windows
<enriquei> Is there any way I can start up a network install from a normal server install CD?
<rww> !fr | dracula_
<ubottu> dracula_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<meoblast> i can't click links
<meoblast> i have no GUI
<LightKnight> fx3: just for information: Pass complete, no errors. Let's try something else :)
<jhonnyboy> I'm afraid this won't work.
<meoblast> well i'll brb
<KevDog_> aircrack users here?
<fx3> LightKnight, do you have any other linux live CDs around?
<jhonnyboy> This should all be working by default, this is a brand new installation of ubuntu
<guntbert> meoblast: <ctrl> a, then "n"
<chu_> hey cellefellow
<fx3> hey KevDog_
<sensae> Can anyone recommend a music player written in GTK that supports compilation albums?
<cellofellow> chu_: hey there
<Huufarted> sensae, the only music player that I'll recommend right now is Amarok
<LightKnight> fx3: got a blank CD, I was thinking of System Rescue CD or something.
<Schuenemann> is it safe to delete the kernel sources under /usr/src?
<soreau> thedoc^: TBH, I am not going to walk you through this completely. I will restate what I've already said which is that you should stick with ext3 and ntfs since both are practical and both are r/w from either OS. The ubuntu live install makes it very easy to scheme your partitions. If you do not like it, you can simply reorganize them again
<fx3> you dont have any ubuntu live CDs around? they are worth their weight in low quality gold =)
<sensae> Huufarted: that's what I'm using, but I dislike the inconsistent styling.
<soreau> fx3: lol ;)
<LightKnight> fx3: uhm, IIRC, not :-P
<KevDog_> Hi
<sensae> Huufarted: and even it is kind of weak when it comes to compilation albums.
<billybigrigger_\> anyone here play true combat elite?
<guntbert> !ot | sensae
<ubottu> sensae: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chu_> sensae - songbird? though I know nothing about it
<Tyr> live CD's for the win :D
<thedoc^> soreau - ot
<thedoc^> soreau - it's cool, thanks - i got my answer here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528065
<Failasaur> Schuenemann: for running things you don't need the sources. Bute some install procedures, like when installing nvidia drivers from nvidia, require it.
<soreau> thedoc^: Perfect. Have fun, hope you figure get it how you want it
<Schuenemann> Failasaur,  at least I can delete the older ones, right?
<thedoc^> soreau - thanks again for the advice. just had those minor questions...
<KevDog> No aircrack broadcom users here?
<Failasaur> Schuenemann: i'd say so yea
<soreau> thedoc^: I mean, I hope you get it how you want it. If not, there's an infinite next time ;)
<enriquei> Is anyone here familiar with the ubuntu installer?
<thedoc^> :)
<Schuenemann> Failasaur,  and if I want to compile the kernel myself, I should use the one there, too?
<rww> !anyone | enriquei
<ubottu> enriquei: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KevDog> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KevDog> Bots suck!
<keres> KevDog: amen.
<soreau> enriquei: No, we all use magic to install ubuntu
<Failasaur> Schuenemann: compiling the kernel needs them yes. different kernel version, different kernel tre
<Failasaur> tree*
<enriquei> =\
<Schuenemann> Failasaur,  ok, thanks
<KevDog> MasterKernel has a great thread about how to compile kernels in the Tutorials and Tips section in the forums
<Failasaur> Schuenemann: np
<chu_> Do you reckon Linus' machine has complete support? lol
<Failasaur> im off. good night all
<chu_> night
<blizzle> Linus runs Redhat.
<KevDog> I thought Redhat was dead
<enriquei> soreau: Is there anyway to kick off a network install from a normal, full sized, install cd?
<ikonia> Gents, pleaes can we get back to the topic of ubuntu support
<blizzle> KevDog, Dead? Not by a long shot.
<chu_> Does he contribute to Red Hat? (outside the obvious kernel and git)
<soreau> enriquei: I have no idea
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chu_> Sorry ikonia, taking it to ot
<KevDog> My mistake
<jhonnyboy> Ok everyone i just did a speaker test and all my speakers are working correctly as 5.1 surround sound. But when i play movies it's not surround sound, it's only my front speakers. Does anyone know why?
<rww> enriquei: Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations ?
<fx3> bah, bedtime for me, cant get my head around this bind thing
<LightKnight> fx3: nite and thank you again :)
<enriquei> thank you rrw: I will take a look
<fx3> LightKnight, i hope you resuce your data, i strongly suggest takinng out the harddrive from the laptop =). good luck.
<hlm> are there any GUI programs for C++ projects?
<bruenig> hlm: gedit
<guntbert> !ide | hlm
<ubottu> hlm: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<JC_Denton_> trying to run processing but it's reporting errors: incorrect classpath:~/GNUstep/Library/Libraries/Java . thinking I need to reset the classpath..
<hlm> I dont think you understand, I need something that opens a whole project, not just parts of it
<guntbert> !attitude | hlm
<ubottu> hlm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JC_Denton_> monodevelop works with C++
<hlm> guntbert, im sorry :-(
<tintin> hey i need some quick help, i have just attempted to install ubuntu on top of windows
<thedoc^> hey soreau - if i have a drive set as ext3, would i be able to read/move/copy files that are from XP for example? or should i make it to fat32? i know from ubuntu, i can read ntfs drives.... perhaps on the install cd there's a way to format that drive to ntfs instead of fat?
<DJNomad> how did the attemt fail ?
<BlackBeast> hi can somebody help me?
<BlackBeast> i have some trouble
<Brandano> hlm: never used it, but I think eclipse does C as well?
 * jexmex pulls up chair and beer
<guntbert> hlm: its ok :-), you will have to look and test yourself, and of course every ide has its own projects
<BlackBeast> i'm trying to uninstall ubuntu.. but i can't
<soreau> thedoc^: As I said before, ntfs and ext3 are r/w from either OS (linux and windows). There is no need for fat*
<hlm> is there some way to convert a windows dsw to something usable?
<Brandano> BlackBeast: apart from the usual "why?" but what's the problem?
<jexmex> BlackBeast: Why would you want to do that?!
<IntuitiveNipple> hlm: You could look at Anjuta (light-weight) or Eclipse CDT (heavy-weight)
<thedoc^> okay cool soreau - just double checking! :) i could have sworn it wasn't like that a few years back...
<mrwes> what does the & symbol do when used after an executable command?
<hlm> thankyou everyone!
<tintin> i repartitioned the hard drive ok however i fiddled with the advanced settings which resulted in the boot loader not being installed now i cannot get ubuntu off the live session, i changed the default setting from (hd0) to (sdb) which did not work i restarted hoping i could format the new partitions however they are locked when i boot the live cd again
<soreau> BlackBeast: Why would you want to do such a thing? ;)
<KevDog> mrwes: runs the process in the background
<mrwes> KevDog, Ok..thought so, how to I get back to that job?
<mlissner> mrwes: be aware though that you can't close the terminal once you've done that.
<mrwes> mlissner, I found that out :)
<guntbert> mrwes: fg
<Brandano> BlackBeast: I think youi might be confusing "I am trying to uninstall Ubuntu" with " I am trying to install windows, and it's failing"
<mrwes> guntbert, Ok...and jobs -l will list the jobs?
<soreau> thedoc^: You're right. ntfs was officially supported only a few or more years back. Before then, FAT32 was required
<Brandano> BlackBeast: in any case, nothing that can't be fixed with fdisk
<mlissner> mrwes:  I think that's right.
<Brandano> Just make sure you save ALL your data first
<guntbert> mrwes: I use jobs alone, but yes
<mlissner> mrwes: You can also do things like fg %1, which will bring the first process to the foreground.
<mlissner> mrwes: or fg %2, etc.
<KevDog> broadcom/aircrack users
<KevDog> ?
<mrwes> mlissner, Ok..I understand that. and ctrl + Z puts it back into the background?
<talntid> any experienced server admins care to give me a hand with a broken package issue? it's not a simple question. it involves broken packages and apt wants to uninstall a LOT of base packages.
<Sal__> fx3: any idea ?
<Sal__> its still the alias, even though i changed the alias
<mlissner> mrwes: That sounds about right
<mrwes> mlissner, very nice...thanks guys
<talntid> KevDog: broadcom isn't real good with aircrack.
<talntid> matter of fact, I don't think it works at all
<DJNomad> whenever someone is not busy and knows how to mount a flashdrive holla at me
<mlissner> mrwes: no prob. good luck getting to know the terminal. it's good stuff.
<jj_galvez> odd synaptic question - I installed a deb package (downloaded from getdeb) and it seems to have installed properly, however I can't find it in synaptic.  I know this is wrong because its not how my computer at home works
<mlissner> DJNomad: What happens when you stick it in?
<mrwes> mlissner, yah I'm a fan of the terminal, I just have not used the jobs side of it
<DJNomad> it shows (i have 2 ways of attaching it )
<mlissner> DJNomad: I'm confused what the problem is then....
<DJNomad> its a 4 gig micro sd via usb cable through phone(says unmountable) or a usb card adapter says insert media
<DJNomad> shows but wont mount
<mrwes> mlissner, is running jobs better than using screen?
<mrwes> stick it in? hrmm...
<mrwes> jk
<DJNomad> hehe
<mlissner> mrwes: I haven't used screen, but I have a friend that swears by it. It seemed overly complicated to me.
<DJNomad> thats the wrong slot
<KevDog> talntid: That info is incorrect.  I can confirm they work together (at least part ofthe way)!
<mlissner> DJNomad: I shouldn't profess too much knowledge on this. Maybe somebody else knows, but I think if you run fdisk, it will give you more info about it...
<talntid> KevDog: you can successfully inject using broadcom?
<DJNomad> i can also do it via bluetooth but it will only do my pics and not my songs
<KevDog> talntid: YES!
<mikewu> DJNomad: run dmesg after sticking it in and you should see that it attaches on sdx1 where x is some letter
<talntid> nice, does it inject quickly?
<KevDog> talntid: I have no idea ofthe speed, using b43 driver/2.6.27 kernel
<talntid> via ndiswrapper?
<mikewu> DJNomad: then mount -t vfat -o uid=username,gid=users /dev/sdx1 /media/usb
<mlissner> DJNomad: if you're trying to get info off a phone, good luck to you. They are a pain in many ways.
<jj_galvez> installed package not showing up in syaptic
<KevDog> talntid: Forget ndiswrapper -- you cant packet inject with ndiswrapper
<BlackBeast> mmm
<BlackBeast> Brandano: what?
<tintin> hey need some help i resized my hard drive and installed ubuntu however i attempted to change where the boot loader is installed to and it failed during the install at 98% i am new to ubuntu and all linux distributions how can i install a boot loader so i can stop using the live session and reclaim my windows install (as it cannot find the MBR)
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: odd indeed, using "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | grep <fill-in-packagename-in-question>" you might find out if it actually installed ok. Does that return anything usefull ?
<Brandano> Well, how's your system setup? Dual boot with windows?
<Brandano> hem, sorry, meeant that for BlackBeast and forgot the netiquette for a second
<BlackBeast> Brandano: well that's exactly the problem that i have
<BlackBeast> Brandano: sorry if my what was a little big!
<DJNomad> that command(first one) came up w errors device not ready
<tintin> yes windows is installed however i am attempting to dual boot windows with ubuntu
<Brandano> BlackBeast: ok, so what you want to do is to remove the boot manager and extend the fat32 partition back to the whole disk
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: that reports install
<BlackBeast> Brandano: yes!exactly,im trying to instal windows (not for me :S)
<McShane> gnome-system-monitor crashes when I try to start it. Running it from the terminal gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d6a4bda95. Invoking sudo bypasses the Gio error.
<BlackBeast> install*
<Brandano> BlackBeast: there's no automated way to do so AFAIK, but you should be able to get back to the origin by resizing the partition using a livecd, and then run an fdisk -mbr to restore the boot record from a windows recovery prompt
<junglist_> Can anyone help me decipher this error I am getting when I try to update?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/120351/       Thanks!
<hlm> does clamav have a GUI?
<Brandano> BlackBeast: ah, if you just want to install windows, just format the drive
<Brandano> BlackBeast: better ask in #windows, though
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: in that case you might run "sudo dpkg -r <packagename> to remove it and try reinstalling it again .. what package is causing the trouble by the way ? might be a bug on it, hard to tell without more info i suppose ...
<BlackBeast> Brandano: yes, but i don't have the live cd
<Brandano> download one
<Ienorand> I'm having trouble uninstalling vmware player on ubuntu: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Z6IYoz any suggestions?
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: its gsmartcontrol I downloaded it from getdeb
<hlm> is there a clamav support channel?
<DJNomad> its dev sdf tho
<Tyr> Blackbeast: its recommended to buy a legal copy of Windows on a disc in order to get all future most necessary security update on the MS-OS
<ActionParsnip1> BlackBeast: if you can boot to recovery root console you may be able to do whatever it is from command line.
<Brandano> Ienorand: that mibbit link probably won't lead anywhere
<mikewu> DJNomad: try the mount command with /dev/sdf1
<ActionParsnip1> him: yes, theres 38 people there #clamav
<Tyr> if you not want pay for the OS stick with linux :D
<DJNomad> is the mount command "mount"?
<hlm> ActionParsnip1, thankyou
<Hyena> hey! anyone who can help a newbe for some secounds
<DJNomad> so mount /dev/sdf1
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: indeed
<DJNomad> kk
<Ienorand> Brandano: it lead to pastebin...
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: no, you need to mount it to a folder
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | Hyena
<ubottu> Hyena: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlackBeast> Tyr: it's not for me
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: thanks, trying it now to see if i get the same result, hang on please
<rfizzle> Hello. Can someone help me. Every time I boot I have this DRDY ERR and it takes it like 6 minutes to boot up.
<Brandano> Ienorand: Ah, didn't know mibbit had a pastebin... sorry
<mikewu> DJNomad: look at what i entered above
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: ok, thanks
<Tyr> still.. copied versions of windows dont update since they got authentication tool
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: sudo mount <device <folder to mount to> -t <type> -o <options>
<junglist_> Can anyone help me decipher this error I am getting when I try to update?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/120351/       Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: -t and -o are optional but can give greater options (and sometimes are necessary)
<Brandano> Ienorand: Aaagh, perl... this wasn't installed with apt-get, right?
<MadsRH> I have a PVR-150 TV-tuner card, which application should I use to watch TV other than MythTV?
<RJN> how to change login in root user.....
<ActionParsnip1> junglist_: i wish we had a factoid for this one
<BlackBeast> Tyr: well, except for Windows unnatended edition
<ActionParsnip1> RJN: you dont use a root user, use your own and use sudo
<Tyr> Blackbeast, you could download Hirens boot cd so you have at least a live cd with Fdisk on to format the drive
<Hyena> I have two graphic cards (one pci one agp). ubuntu only uses the pci card with 800x600 resolution. i can see the both cards in 'lspci -v'.. how do i get them both to go good in higher resolution?
<unop> Brandano, perl is installed with the base system
<junglist_> ActionParsnip1: What does that mean? :) Is this common?
<DJNomad> thanks for the effort but I aint getting it I notepadded everything tho and will try to get it workin
<Brandano> unop: yep, but I don't think it's used to manage packages?
<ActionParsnip1> junglist_: http://gentoo-blog.de/?p=501
<RJN> ActionParsnip1:  that 1 i  can use but i need to configure the permission on my second hdd
<DJNomad> I just dunno what to do with folders etc
<ActionParsnip1> junglist_: hugely, its quite annoying but easy to fix
<BlackBeast> Tyr: well let me download the live CD
<RJN> so, how to configure that
<djungelmums> how do i resume this: There are screens on:
<djungelmums>         2300.pts-3.djungelfrukt (02/20/2009 12:31:54 AM)        (Attached)
<djungelmums>         31072.pts-0.djungelfrukt        (02/19/2009 06:49:49 PM)        (Attached)
<Tyr> lots other usefull tools on that too :-)
<Brandano> BlackBeast: it's always a good idea to keep a recent livecd in your backpack
<Hyena> låter gott
<junglist_> ActionParsnip1: Thank you!
<ActionParsnip1> RJN: do not log on as root, here is a help for your mounting issue: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<DJNomad> i got ultimate ubuntu last night and i am loving it
<DJNomad> cept for this phone thing lol
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: its not supported here
<ActionParsnip1> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<DJNomad> it runs better than xfce did for me
<unop> Brandano, it's used by some front-ends to APT like apt-file, debconf, etc -- so it has an indirect relationship
<Brandano> The trouble with names like "ultimate" is that there's always something more ultimate coming out next week
<RJN> i add another hdd but after i format it ..... ther is only a folder named lost+found. and i cant add any files on the hdd
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: xfce is a desktop environment, ubuntu is an operating system, you cannot compare between the two
<Ienorand> Djungelmums: What are you talking about?
<l337ingDisorder> is there a way to list all partitions on the command line?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: you can use xfce IN ubuntu instead of the default GNOME / KDE
<DJNomad> yeah but that desktop environment is suppose to be faster than gnome
<ActionParsnip1> l337ingDisorder: sudo fdisk -l
<sharef_> i need the advice of a X11 pro
<Brandano> DJNomad: ever tried a terminal window?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: it is made for lower resource systems so yes
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | sharef
<ubottu> sharef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DJNomad> terminal is too much for me now
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip1: fdisk -l will give a list of all the partitions but it also has the sizes and all kinds of stuff... all I want is a list like  /dev/sda1 \n /dev/sda2 \n /dev/sdb1
<DJNomad> lol
<Liothen> DJNomad: try openbox, fluxbox, or blackbox those are even faster :P
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: you can install xubuntu and have ubuntu with xfce as its desktop and be supported
<DJNomad> im stupid havent you figured that out yet?
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: it installed cleanly and here it does show up properly in synaptic ... did you install the .deb manually or via double-clicking ?
<DJNomad> i tried lxde too
<ActionParsnip1> l337ingDisorder: it will show the disk, then sda1, sda2 etc for each disk
<BlackBeast> Brandano: can you give me a link with the last live CD?
<Liothen> i have to admit the packages available for fluxbox on ubuntu suck.
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip1: can I /msg you?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: i use fluxbox, its way more configurable than xfce
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: cat /proc/partitions
<ActionParsnip1> l337ingDisorder: sure
<sharef_> i want to set up my laptop and desktop to act like 1 computer with 2 screens
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: double clicking initially, then manually after doing the dpkg -r thing
<Brandano> BlackBeast: probably. I'd have to go to www.ubuntu.com and browse a bit, though...
<malibu> Hi, I torrent downloaded ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.... is this not the alternate install CD?  The installation looks the same as the normal CD!
<DJNomad> i have just barely tried flux
<Hyena> how do i enable my geforce card?
<sharef_> specifically window drag/drop functions and shared clipboard
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: that's getting closer but still lists the major, minor, and #blocks... all I want is the partition names
<DJNomad> i used xfce for a bitabout a week or 2
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: odd indeed, still nothing showing up i take it ?
<DJNomad> i liked how its panel floated
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: try putting my name at the start of the line, so it highlights like i highlight yours
<unop> l337ingDisorder,  ls /dev/[sh]d[a-z]*
<DJNomad> not takin up any room
<Brandano> BlackBeast: then find the link, copy it here, paste it... by the time I am done you could have already started to download it...
<Liothen> enlightenment is fairly good aswell
<McShane> gnome-system-monitor crashes when I try to start it. Running it from the terminal gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d6a4bda95. Invoking sudo bypasses the Gio error.
<McShane> but I'd like to be able to run the monitor from the Gnome menu
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: nothing, really odd, like I said I did the same thing at home and its showing up in synaptic as it should there, just not on this computer at work
<l337ingDisorder> unop: Woah that's pretty much exactly what I need! Any way to have it return them on individual lines?
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: pipe it through cut
<unop> l337ingDisorder,  ls -1 /dev/[sh]d[a-z]*
<mrwes> if you have multiple detached screens, when you type screen -r which one does it retach to?
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1 k will tdo
<mrwes> attach that is
<KevDog> enlightenment is good but schizophrenic
<georgy_28> KevDog, : why ?
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: i'm afraid i can't really think of anything else to try ... might be different synaptic preferences between those machines, that's a longshot guess .. goodluck :)
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: makes it easier ina room of 1400 users
<l337ingDisorder> unop you're a maniac! Thanks a million, that's exactly what I need
<flx_> I have a weird problem. When I do large amounts of transfer on a cheap SD media card I picked up, something bad happens and the write fails.
<unop> l337ingDisorder, maniac? i almost resent that :)
<KevDog> e17 is basically in svn code -- which for the most part is stable, however depending on how you are applying your updates, sometimes things break!
<flx_> Anyone got any ideas on whether its hardware or sfotware?
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: thanks, I've got a meeting to go to anyway I'll try googling some.  Thanks for the help
<BlackBeast> Brandano: and there is not an apliccation that do a partition on ubuntu?
<Brandano> BlackBeast: this seems the place: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1 yeah i imagine sorry im new to this busy chat and also irc and also linux
<Brandano> BlackBeast: PartED
<l337ingDisorder> unop: well, linux maniac... not like.. axe-murdering/carrot-farming maniac
<hlm> #clamav is giving me no support, does anyone in here no if clamav has a GUI?
<unop> ha ha
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: l337ingDisorder That ls won't pick up device-mapper partitions
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: np man, just remember to address folks, don't be a div and dont flood with huge pastes
<Brandano> hlm: clamwin does
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: cat /proc/partitions | awk '{print $4}'
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: keep on topic and you are golden
<Brandano> AFAIK clamav does not
<flx_> hlm: avscan
<rfizzle> I have some sort of boot problem. everytime I boot I get this DRDY ERR and it takes it like 6 mins to go through to boot up
<flx_> hlm: Also clamtk
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1 kk i know about pastebin
<hlm> flx_, thankyou
<Brandano> hlm: or perhaps it has several
<ivnrca> hi, i need help with sound in wolfestein enemy territory. this is my terminal log screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/119452/     thanks
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1 so thats a plus lol
<flx_> hlm: "apt-cache search clamav | grep front" was what I looked for
<hlm> thank you everyone
<flx_> hlm: Often they call it a "frontend"
<hlm> flx_, okay, im a linux newbie :-(
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1
<flx_> hlm: Not a problem! (But you probably don't need antivirus if you're just a normal desktop user.)
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1 so do i make a folder for the flashdrive or is there one already ?
<NemsSs> what eans grep front
<Brandano> Well, technically a frontend is not an integrated GUI. practically they feel the same
<KevDog> Im running e17 and like it a lot, however some may not!
<Brandano> NemsSs: grep searches for text in a list of strings
<ghee> hi guys a little sound question for the gurus in the house...
<unop> IntuitiveNipple,  ls -1 /dev/{[sh]d[a-z]*,dm-*}
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: you will need to make one if its not automounting for you
<top1> hello
<NemsSs> Brandano, yes but where
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm you have a very good point there..
<Huufarted> !ask | ghee
<ubottu> ghee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NemsSs> in which list
<hlm> flx_, I am planning on using it to scan a windows network
<BlackBeast> Brandano: what works with a laptop?
<Brandano> in the one piped by apt-cache
<ghee> are the "capabilites" listed after my sound card using lshw the "options" that can be called for it?
<flx_> hlm: Aha, there ya go.
<top1> who can say me please where the german ubuntu channel is?
<georgy_28> KevDog, : I'm running e17 too, and i find it great
<unop> l337ingDisorder,  ls -1 /dev/{[sh]d[a-z]*,dm-*}
<ActionParsnip1> !de | top1
<ubottu> top1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ghee> and if so, how do i found out what they mean?
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1 ok thanks would i want to do that in my home folder?
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: Ok so then is there something I can do to remove the frist two lines of the output? (ie, the "name" line and the blank line, so all I get is a list of partitions?
<top1> danke
<hlm> flx_, I am using Gnome, will I have to install KDE to use a KDE frontend?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: you can do it ANYWHERE, just not in /proc
<Brandano> BlackBeast: Laptops are real buggers for graphic adapters
<KevDog> georgy_28: How did you install?
<TTT_Travis> how does LVM store data? Does it just write to one drive until it fills up then switches to the next drive? Ideally if my drive were to fail I would want to only lose data from a certain time frame
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<georgy_28> KevDog, : deb file
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1 I have dolphin so I can make it in any folder permission wise
<ActionParsnip1> him: if you want to use kwin instead of metacity you will have to install a full kde
<flx_> Flare183: Not sure. Give it a shot?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: sure, most users use: sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk    or similar
<flx_> Flare183: sorry, wrong personl
<flx_> hlm: I think you'll need to install some libs... but not everthing. Lemme check.
<tanzib> i'm using usb audio and only flash sound works
<tanzib> can anyone help?
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: unop's modified ls ... will handle the disk-mapper entries too
<ActionParsnip1> !sound  tanzib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound  tanzib
<Brandano> BlackBeast: I'd try that USB based version. It intrigues me... I don't know if it's a live distro though
<tanzib> thanks anyway
<flx_> hlm: Yeah you need a few libs but I don't think its too bad...
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: this is even odder, I found it under ulilities, but if I enter the package name in the search box nothing comes up
<KevDog> georgy_28: Not from here?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<hlm> flx_, okay, thankyou for doing that for me; I wouldve done it myself but I have one synaptics running
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: For example: for part in /dev/{[sh]d[a-z]*,dm-*}; do echo -n "$part "; done; echo
<unop> l337ingDisorder, this might be better as it removes some of the duplicates.   for i in /dev/disk/by-uuid/*; do readlink -f "$i"; done
<malibu> racecar56: Hey there.. how do I do the command line install?
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1, "usbdisk does not have to be named whatever my computer see's it as does it?
<ivnrca> :) hi, i need help with sound in wolfestein enemy territory. this is my terminal log screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/119452/ (no sound when im runing the program)
<BlackBeast> Brandano: i ndon't understand, i don't know much about english
<ActionParsnip1> him: you can run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you want kde, it will also install a load of kde apps for you to use but you can use your gnome ones too as you have the gnome libs
<malibu> racecar56: I don't see the option
<Hyena> how do i enable my second GFX-card?
<eli_> my god, why can't I check this out of subversion. I just want to figgen download this god damn project and it won't let me, http://www.mono-project.com/Bitsharp
<georgy_28> KevDog, : no, to much time, just form here :http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: nope you can call it anything you like, just don't put space in the folder name for ease of use
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: looks like it made a mess of things indeed ... i would be inclined to purge it and try again installing it via gdebi-gtk
<Brandano> ivnrca: lines 79 and 80 seem the culprits
<hlm> how do I build and compile a windows c++ dsp project?
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: sounds like a really good idea
<jj_galvez> glitsj16: thanks again
<Brandano> ivnrca: apparently it can't write to /dev/dsp
<eli_> Can someone tar this project for me because I can't download it with svn. http://www.mono-project.com/Bitsharp
<eli_> i just need the source
<ivnrca> what i have to do?
<glitsj16> jj_galvez: very welcome, hope you get things fixed
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: unop: Here's another variation, *only* lists partitions not raw block devices: for part in /dev/{[sh]d[a-z][0-9]*,dm-*}; do echo -n "$part "; done; echo
<JPSman> I dual boot, and my windows has a virus im trying to cleanse from ubuntu.  How can I edit my windows registry from ubuntu??
<flx_> eli_: have you looked up how to check stuff out of an SVN/
 * nikrud looks at channel title, relaxes
<eli_> yea it said the svn has moved
<l337ingDisorder> unop: IntuitiveNipple: yeah for i in /dev/disk/by-uuid/*; do readlink -f "$i"; done seems to be perfect... many thanks :)
<Brandano> JPSman: not sure you can. Can't you just boot windows in safe mode?
<flx_> eli_: Have you gone to their channel / mailing list / whatever and asked them about that?
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Remember that not all devices will have a UUID
<nikrud> IntuitiveNipple, they should ....
<IntuitiveNipple> nikrud: but don't always, depends on their heritage
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: I see... so for part in /dev/{[sh]d[a-z][0-9]*,dm-*}; do echo -n "$part "; done; echo would be the way to go then...
<flx_> JPSman: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/02/27/use-your-ubuntu-partition-to-fix-a-corrupt-registry-on-a-windows-xp-partition/ Just googled it... Might be similar
#ubuntu 2009-02-20
<eli_> I tried downloading it on a windows box but that was a bunch of fail (can't install a svn client; no admin) I really just want the file without going through this many loops
<nikrud> IntuitiveNipple, old, yes that makes sense. Time to add one then I'd guess
<hbekel> JPSman: you might try editing the registry it via regedit in wine
<Brandano> IntuitiveNipple: does find work in the /dev/ tree?
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: except that it also returns /dev/dm-*
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: There are many ways to do it, it depends on what dependencies you have to abide by, and more importantly, how thorough and how many corner-cases you have have to catch
<eli_> Tried it on a linux box and it still won't download
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: but that's ok, I'm just piping these results into partimage so if it finds a partition it can't work with it'll just discard it and move on.
<JPSman> hbekel: it loads wines registry :OD
<JPSman> flx_ THANK YOU
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Okay, got you.
<yaesu> hello
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: heh yeah it's funny.. sometimes I'll come in and ask a question and no one has any answers or even any ideas as to where to look...but then sometimes there are more ways to do it than there are letters in the alphabet ;)
<Brandano> eli_: you don't really need admin to run an SVN client on win32, you just need it fto install the shell integration
<IntuitiveNipple> Brandano: It works anywhere you've got sufficient permissions
<Brandano> eli_: commandline svn should work fine
<l337ingDisorder> So many thanks for this, looks like precisely what I'll need
<Brandano> IntuitiveNipple: I was jus wondering why you went to the bother of a for loop just to echo stuff on the screen :)
<eli_> right but restricted Internet hates it, the msi files goes though tho
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Yeah... I've been dealing with some scripts tha thave to do similar stuff in the initial ramdisk, so I've learned to not take all the tools and udev-created links for granted :)
<ActionParsnip1> l337ingDisorder: it has happened but i'm sure we'll be able to help in some way :D
<JPSman> flx_: how about using wines regedit to loads my partitions registry?  is there such a file?
<IntuitiveNipple> Brandano: I was just demonstrating one use of the shell glob/regexp to find all partitions, that was the subject of the question
<IntuitiveNipple> Brandano: 'find' might not be available in all circumstances
<flx_> JPSman: I'm not sure, I don't have Windows =p
<unop> l337ingDisorder,  for part in /dev/{[sh]d[a-z][0-9]*,dm-*}; do echo -n "$part "; done  # is a redundant way of writing  \ls /dev/{[sh]d[a-z][0-9]*,dm-*}
<ActionParsnip1> JPSman: you can run regedit from recovery console in windows, you just gotta know exactly what keys you are editining and where they are in nthe registry
<eli_> like i just want the file. I should'nt have to go through this. (would pay someone for a windows port of Ctorrent)
<eli_> http://www.mono-project.com/Bitsharp
<ActionParsnip1> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip1> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: Yeah, my point with the example was that you can so *anything* you want with each device name inside the loop
<JPSman> ActionParsnipl: yeah, and i am no where near that leet.  I am burning a virus out and I need access to this other website that perfectly points to its evil
<eli_> tested most of them. I need to create a custom app that uses bittorrent
<Brandano> H,, Azureus now is called vuze
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1, what was the gsmgs commandi lost it in logs and dont think i remember correctly
<joshjtl> can I install ubuntu via cd boot, then internet install? I've done it on other distros...
<Brandano> perhaps the ubottu reply should be amended to include it
<ActionParsnip1> eli_: ctorrent is discontinued according to sourceforge
<eli_> nothing complicated. How hard can it be to do something so simple? (linux works just fine, its windows that's causing the headache)
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: dmesg
<KevDog> how do I search my command line history - beyond using up arrow?
<bruenig> history | grep
<DJNomad> Is there a torrent client similar to utorrent on linux,I loved it
<l337ingDisorder> unop: actually it is more helpful than just using the ls command because  I need to run each one through partimage so this way I can just put that into the foreach loop
<ActionParsnip1> KevDog: hoistory
<eli_> Trying to make a custom app with bittorrent and there are seemingly no window libs
<IntuitiveNipple> KevDog: history | grep findthis
<ActionParsnip1> KevDog: e.g. history | grep apt
<bruenig> IntuitiveNipple: theif
<bruenig> ActionParsnip1: theif
<ActionParsnip1> Keve.g. history | less
<unop> l337ingDisorder, right ok.
<bruenig> thief*
<hbekel> KevDog: C-r
<ActionParsnip1> bruenig: thief?
<l337ingDisorder> unop: but I definitely see your point :)
<bruenig> indeed
<IntuitiveNipple> KevDog: And when you find the command you want, you can repeat it by typing !<number> or bring it down for editing by typing !<number>:p then up-arrow
<eli_> So could someone pls tar this cause I can't right now cause of windows fail. http://www.mono-project.com/Bitsharp
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  that command came back with errors device sdf without a number at all
<joshjtl> can I install ubuntu via cd boot, then internet install? I've done it on other distros...
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  *buch of errors and did not list a number
<flx_> eli_: Gimme a mo...
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: if you run: sudo fdisk -l it will show you your disks as well as partitions, you can only mount partitions
<KevDog> IntuitiveNipple: Nice command -- that was my next question -- however how am I going to remember that!!! Might need an alias
<ActionParsnip1> bruenig: why and how am i a thief?
<ActionParsnip1> KevDog: man history ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> KevDog: Read the bash man-pages: man bash
<carpii__> josh -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<joshjtl> whoever decides on ubuntu art should really stop
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<redvamp128> eli_:  It appears as though first you have to compile it then compile bitshark then add something called mono-curses to get a gui. (which you also have to compile) and on their main page they state this (Currently there are no precompiled binaries hosted anywhere. )
<carpii__> actually that url is wrong, try this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<flx_> eli_: Hokay, they've borked their setup
<flx_> eli_: Send them a message or look around
<eli_> ugh
<joshjtl> ubuntu has got to have the worst artwork of any distro...
<joshjtl> thx carpii__
<sharef_> is it possible to make a monitor on one computer act as a second display on another networked system??
<flx_> joshjtl: Have you ever contributed to it?
<carpii__> well the art is easily replaceable, its not like its affecting anything
<eli_> Anyone know of a windows lib that can download a torrent program for use within VB or C++?
<tom760> Can anyone guide me with instructions how to figure out what old version of Ubuntu to install that would come with or be easilly upgradable to kernel 2.4.21 or 2.4.26?
<Bodsda> sharef_, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> sharef_: Yes, using xdmx
<joshjtl> flx_: yes
<cjae> is it going to matter (break nvidia-settings, xorg) if I upgrade my nvidia e-geforce 5200 with a nvidia e-geforce 6200?
<ActionParsnip1> sharef_: you could vnc over? is that what you mean?
<Bodsda> cjae, unlikely, there both relatively old cards
<crdlb> cjae: in the same slot, it will work fine
<ActionParsnip1> eli_: if its a windows lib, ask in ##windows
<flx_> joshjtl: well then take ti to somewhere appropriate.
<joshjtl> default art is supposed to be widely acceptable... it never has been
<KevDog> man history == What a dry read!
<hbekel> KevDog: Ctrl+r and type 'mount' to get at your last mount command. keep pressing Ctrl+r to move up through all matches
<cjae> k thanks just got my disto running near flawlessly so I had to ask
<sharef_> nope not vnc, im pretty good at that
<l337ingDisorder> unop: IntuitiveNipple: Ok so here's some weirdness.    for part in /dev/{[sh]d[a-z][0-9]*,dm-*}; do echo -n "$part "; done; echo   that works just fine if I paste it into bash and hit enter.. but if I put it into a bash script and replace the semi-colons with newlines, it just outputs /dev/{[sh]d[a-z][0-9]*,dm-*}
<sharef_> i want my laptop and desktop to share displays and clipboard data
<Bodsda> joshjtl, i think your discussing the art issue in the wrong place, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-art
<nbeebo> hi when im opening a movie with vlc this happens: http://pastebin.com/m5952e2eb
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: The semi-colon after the for part in... should remain if you follow it with do
<joshjtl> Bodsda: its not offtopic... its ubuntu
<nbeebo> and the vlc window shuts down right away
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: do is on its own line
<Bodsda> joshjtl, yes but it is not a support question which is what this channel is for, so yes it is offtopic
<joshjtl> Bodsda: ok i guess your right (I say, begrudgingly)
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: unop: http://pastebin.com/m7af5178b
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Tested here it works fine
<KevDog> hbekel: nice trick also
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: http://pastebin.com/d6e60a3ff
<Bodsda> joshjtl, thaNKS
<Bodsda> oops
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: must just be something earlier in the script borking it, cause if I copy and paste the for loop (even multi-line) into bash it works, but the script doesn't (even though everything else is commented out)
<ActionParsnip1> nbeebo: --enable-mp4 its a compile option and is default in nthe standard vlc from repos
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: I'll start a new one.
<l337ingDisorder> Happy 4:20!!!
<rpgsimmaster> whoops, a bit vigorous with the closing tabs...
<regeya> 6:20 here
<Brandano> 1:17 here
<rpgsimmaster> 1:20 here
<rpgsimmaster> well, yea 1:17
<regeya> or 18:20 if you prefer
<Brandano> which means my nts isn't working
<rpgsimmaster> Brandano: No, mine says the same
<l337ingDisorder> then you're late! (or early)... better catch up!! (or get a head start)
<regeya> which means it's past time for me to pack up and drive home.  hasta.
<nbeebo> ActionParsnip1 oh it would be the same without it, just tried it at the end forgot to post an earlier one, which got the same error message
<Brandano> time for me to catch some sleep. Goodnight everyone
<tanzib> i'm using usb audio and only my flash sound works, can anyone help?
<rpgsimmaster> Anyway, does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to allow me to use both an eth0 and a PPPoE connection at the same time?
<unop> l337ingDisorder, you might need to add this line at the beginning of the script.   set -B
<ActionParsnip1> nbeebo: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall vlc
<hlm> klamav fails to update, I cant figure out what the problem is, can someone help me please?
<unop> l337ingDisorder, after the shebang
<DVA5912> I have a Dell Axim X5 im in the need to upload some drivers to it for my wireless card. I ahve a windows virual machine installed but i cant get it to see the device. is their a way to upload the drivers on linux to the device?
<nbeebo> ActionParsnip1, yeah just made fresh install but ok
<vanhacker> hi, dont open volvo ocean race in ubuntu with mozilla
<rpgsimmaster> Ones a 'Wired', ones a 'DSL' according to NetworkManager, but when I right click to choose the network, it lists both under 'Wired', and only let me selects one
<ActionParsnip1> nbeebo: see if you can find the error in websearches
<l337ingDisorder> unop: after the whole #!/bin/bash line or just the shebang itself?
<IntuitiveNipple> rpgsimmaster: That's an interesting scenario ... I wonder if the NetworkManager developers thought about that ?
<billybigrigger_\> anyone here use an hp mini? or the hp mini ubuntu theme?
<vanhacker> how can configure flash for volvo ocean race in mozilla
<rpgsimmaster> IntuitiveNipple: It's very annoying - I live on a network campus, and we have two sets of networks
<unop> l337ingDisorder, on line #2 :)  i.e. not on the shebang line
<rpgsimmaster> we have an ADSL connection, and we have a local system which we like to use Direct Connect for
<rpgsimmaster> Windows works fine
<nbeebo> ActionParsnip1, ok
<rpgsimmaster> Mac doesn't without a certain program, and I can't figure out how to do it in Ubuntu
<l337ingDisorder> unop: Oh i see.. tx
<unop> l337ingDisorder, you could put it on the shebang like this.    #!/bin/bash -B
<rpgsimmaster> unfortunately, I'm a big filesharer, but I can't use both Internet and DC++ at the same time... Does anyone know of a way I could do it manually?
<cybercom> i had add another harddrive into my PC, after i put it, i just do the partition and reformat but i cant create any files on the hard disk and ther is only 1 files which named lost+found. so can i solve this issues
<rpgsimmaster> Just force Ubuntu to use both?
<l337ingDisorder> unop: whassat do anyway? no manpage for set... set --help isn't very helpful ;)
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<ifroog> Question2, How do you shade a window in gnome?
<unop> l337ingDisorder, set is not an external command, it's a shell builtin.   help set
<IntuitiveNipple> rpgsimmaster: You could manually configure one interface so NM doesn't try to manage it
<DVA5912> Dell Axim X5 Drivers
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: man bash: "-B      The  shell performs brace expansion (see Brace Expansion above).  This is on by default."
<cybercom> can anyone help me
<rpgsimmaster> IntuitiveNipple - Unfortunately I'm not quite sure how to do that. I could do that to my eth0, but how do I stop NM from managing it, and also set it up to automatically connect?
<cybercom> i had add another harddrive into my PC, after i put it, i just do the partition and reformat but i cant create any files on the hard disk and ther is only 1 files which named lost+found. so how can i solve this issues
<rpgsimmaster> cybercom - reformat it how, and with what?
<IntuitiveNipple> rpgsimmaster: If you configure any interface in /etc/network/interfaces that infers it will be manually managed, and NM will leave it alone
<sd32> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cybercom> using gparted ..... and format in ext2
<looter> If i'm trying to install a program by untarring it first...what directory should it go in?
<rpgsimmaster> IntuitiveNipple: Okay. And if I want it back to being worked with by NM, how would I set it back? Is there an NM conf file for that sort of thing?
<IntuitiveNipple> rpgsimmaster: Simply remove the entry for that interface (or comment it out) from /etc/network/interfaces
<rpgsimmaster> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you very much - I'll give it a go
<unop> looter, any directory you like, preferably a new directory - aptly named
<IntuitiveNipple> rpgsimmaster: and, of course, restart NM so it discovers it
<rpgsimmaster> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you
<cybercom> can anyone help me
<IntuitiveNipple> rpgsimmaster: to restart NM sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<sd32> is the flash player in the restricted extras package version 9 or 10?
<cybercom> i had add another harddrive into my PC, after i put it, i just do the partition and reformat but i cant create any files on the hard disk and ther is only 1 files which named lost+found. so how can i solve this issues
<looter> unop: ya but there isn't a default dir like /usr/something/something?
<bpat1434> I'm setting up my ubuntu server, and I've installed xinetd via aptitude; however, it doesn't seem to be running.  No PID is given when I do /etc/init.d/xinetd status
<bpat1434> how can I check to see if xinetd is in fact running?
<IntuitiveNipple> cybercom: It sounds as if the disk is mounted as 'root' and your current user ID doesn't have write permissions to it
<unop> looter, /usr/src
<rpgsim[away]> IntuitiveNipple: Okay, new problem - my /etc/network/interfaces file doesn't list eth0 - it looks like this: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<looter> or doesn't it matter after I run the install script?
<cybercom> so.... how to change it
<mikewu> bpat1434: ps -ef | grep xinetd
<unop> looter, but you'll probably need to be in the same group as that owning /usr/src -- which is probably 'src' itself
<cybercom> so.... how to change it ....  i means getting permission
<sd32> flash 10 is driving me nuts and is too buggy
<bpat1434> mikewu, thanks.
<rpgsim[away]> cybercom: sudo or su and run a shell or a file manager from the shell
<IntuitiveNipple> rpgsim[away]: precisely... and because of that NM manages the interface. As soon as you add an entry for an interface to that file (and restart NM) NM will ignore it.
<rpgsim[away]> IntuitiveNipple: Ah, okay. Thank you
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1, I found the devices is sdd and made the folder in the media/usbdisk how would i put that command together?
<cybercom> i'm stilll learning on this ubuntu rpgsim[away]
<cybercom> rpgsim[away]:  can u tell me how to do run the shell
<sd32> is there a way to put flash 9 back on my system because 10 is to o buggy?
<mbrigdan> Hello people, I'm setting up a backup drive, and I want to know what files I should backup to allow myself to get back to a working system again. Anyone know what I should do?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: well the partition will be /dev/sdd<a number>
<mikewu> DJNomad: sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=your_username,gid=users /dev/sdd1 /media/usbdisk
<lwizardl> hi
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: like /dev/sdd1
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: what file system is the partition?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: sudo fdisk -l will show you the partitions too
<cybercom> IntuitiveNipple:  how to disable the root permission
<lwizardl> can I use a ubuntu computer as a PXE server to boot another omputer for os install?
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  it is fat32
<unop> mikewu, UID and GID expect numeric arguments
<fde> lwizardl: umm, apt-cache search pxe ... but yes
<B10S> can you boot ubuntu via PXE?
<lwizardl> fde, ok and would it also let me chose which install to do such as Ubuntu Desktop or Windows XP?
<cybercom> HOW TO DISABLE THE ROOT PERMISSION ON THE HARD DISK??????
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  dont think it will work the sudo fdisk -l comes back with a bunch of garbage looks like my partitions are corrupt
<Flannel> lwizardl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<fde> lwizardl: no, it will only do ubuntu/debian
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  it does that when i have a zip drive or the phone attached to it
<Flannel> cybercom: What?  Also, please don't use caps.  We can read lowercase.
<cybercom> ok
<fde> cybercom: you don't, you add the user to the storage group
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: can yu pastebin the fdisk output please
<cybercom> fde: how to do that
<fde> cybercom: edit /etc/group with your favorite editor
<ActionParsnip1> cybercom: or mount it with user writability
<cybercom> ActionParsnip1: what is the commands
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1, http://pastebin.com/d1adbebeb
<fde> ActionParsnip1: adding the user to the storage group basically has the same effect as that is defined usually in the 'defaults' option
<Flannel> cybercom, fde: editing /etc/group is silly.  Use `adduser user group`
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know where the file location of a PRINT to PDF is stored?
<fde> Flannel: why is it silly? it is faster
<Flannel> fde: No?
<cybercom> Flannel:  how to do it ????
<CrocoJet> hi for all ! Is possible restart (reset) sound service in Ubuntu intrepid?
<mal|lappy> Hello, for some reason I am unable to kill VLC which is running (shows up in TOP using 100% of cpu). How do I force it to close? killall vlc and kill pid dosent work
<Flannel> fde: `sudo adduser user group` is faster.  And you are less likely to make a mistake.
<DJNomad> cybercom, you can also right click on a folder higher up than the one you need to change and open as root
<ifroog> Question, How to change qt themes from gnome?
<CrocoJet> other question, the pulse audio project .. failed?
<ifroog> Question2, How do you shade a window in gnome?
<DJNomad> cybercom,  opening the filesystem like that deletes the purpose of having a safe system
<cybercom> Flannel:  that option was disable
<fde> Flannel: umm, I beg to differ .... unless you're using an inefficient editor
<mikewu> vip3rousmango: should be in your home directory in a folder called PDF
<Flannel> fde: Alright, well, regardless of what you believe, please recommend that people use adduser in this channel, thanks.
<nny> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed on an acer aspire one.  Restarted the computer and can no longer get wifi or ethernet.  Both were working fine before the restart. Any suggestions to get them back?
<mikewu> mal|lappy: try pkill -9 vlc
<vip3rousmango> mikewu: thanks, found it..
<fde> ifroog: System > Preferences > Windows ... there is an option for "Double Click action" that you can change to "Shade" ...
<DJNomad> nny they may be resticted drivers,I think i have had to re enable drivers after a updaye
<mrwes> fde, thanks....that's a new one for me too :)
<fde> ifroog: also, Compiz has an option to shade with the mouse wheel... but I'm not sure where it is
<hlm> klamav cant update, I just installed it can someone help me with this?
<cybercom> Flannel: the option ws disabled...... can i do it in command or any other way
<fde> ifroog: stumbled upon it once when I was messing around with simple-ccsm ...
<ifroog> fde, Tx :)
<nny> DJNomad should I reinstall them or is there a more efficient way to reenable them?
<DJNomad> nny look in the resticted drivers and see iif they are enabled
<Flannel> cybercom: What option was disabled?  Do you mean DJNomad instead of me?
<DJNomad> nny I am newbie I dont know much but think my video card had to be enabled once
<nbeebo> is it possible to merge avi's? and if so, in a fast way?
<mrwes> fde, do you know where I can enable GNOME to make coffee :)
<ifroog> fde, Yeah, In gnome its called rollup, In windows settings. Tx !
<mrwes> nbeebo, avimerge
<nbeebo> mrwes thanks and love <3
<nny> DJNomad, thanks for the help but i am a newbie as well, how do i see if they are enabled and if not how do i enable them?
<mrwes> nbeebo, from the command line... works very well too -- you can also use avisplit from the CLI
<cybercom> Flannel: when i right click on the hdd..... in the permission folder. ... the options are disabled
<nbeebo> mrwes yeah... its not in the repos tho :( dont worry ill fix it
<hhihio> hi ..  i can access a computer through ssh & httpd but i cannot access web from inside it (e.g wget)...
<hhihio> what could be the problem?
<nbeebo> mrwes, ops its in a meta-package
<mrwes> nbeebo, I believe it's part of transcode
<cybercom> Flannel:
<cybercom> Flannel:
<fde> !search avimerge
<ubottu> Found:
<keystr0k> anyone know of a command line tool to combine images into a pdf?
<hhihio> ping isn't working too
<fde> !find avimerge
<cybercom> Flannel: are you there
<ubottu> File avimerge found in transcode
<mrwes> fde: just what I said :)
<fde> mrwes: don't like people guessing  :)   plus it gave me a reason to figure out what the ubottu command was for searching contents of packages  :)
<Flannel> cybercom: Right.  You browse graphically without administrator privledges, so you can't modify things normally. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<mrwes> fde, well he was only a google away from the answer :)
<Flannel> cybercom: Also, you don't need to repeat.
<mrwes> fde, so you were guessing on the command aye?
<cybercom> i'm trying to save all my data inside my 2nd hdd
<cybercom> but the thing is i cant even create single folder..... so how to solve it
<Thisdude> obviously not hard enough
<B10S> cybercom, sudo mkdir [folder-name-and--path]
<LUCASUSER> hola
<DJNomad> freakin electricity went out on me for minute
<nny> DJNomad i don't see any of the drivers in the "Hardware Drivers" window but i don't remember what was there before.
<mrwes> cybercom, how did you mount the drive? in /etc/fstab or manually?
<tiredbones> what would be a command to check for wifi support?
<cybercom> no
<cybercom> i in manually
<alienkid> Hi guys my brother's computer(using WUBI) is going to fsck on lib/init/rw/rootdev in 3 mounts and we were wondering how to up it(to infinite if possible) because every time it happens we have to reinstall because it fails.
<cybercom> by right click and mount the volume
<mrwes> cybercom, and where is the mount point? /media/????
<DJNomad> nny i dunno maybe you can get it fixed by doing a updaye and adding the live cd as update source
<cybercom> yup
<sanenick> any ideas?
<mrwes> cybercom, and what are the permissions of the mount point?
<cybercom>  ...../media/disk
<mrwes> cybercom, and owner of the mount point?
<rpgsimmaster> Back!
<cybercom> the permission could not be determined
<rpgsimmaster> cybercom: still sorting the format problem?
<cybercom> and when i enter the drive ... it show as root as the ownre
<cybercom> yup
<nny> DJNomad don't have the live cd but have the iso, can i use that?
<mikewu> alienkid: install tune2fs and follow this http://www.slackwiki.org/Forced_Fsck
<cybercom> rpgsimmaster:  yes
<alienkid> Mikewu it is
<alienkid> install
<DJNomad> nny not sure it would help anyway but i imagine you could mount it and direct it to the mount
<mrwes> tiredbones, iwlist scan from the terminal command line
<cybercom> mrwes:
<alienkid> mikewu: I can't up it on lib/init/rw/rootdev
<mrwes> cybercom, from the terminal type chown username:username /media/disk
<mrwes> cybercom, and of course username = your username :)
<cybercom> mrwes: nothing happen
<cybercom> ooo ok
<mrwes> cybercom, now try to copy to it
<cybercom> mrwes: thanks i can create
<cybercom> now
<mrwes> cybercom, np :)
<cybercom> neway thanks
<slestak> with rhythmbox and my sons mp3 player, I cannot remove tracks.  It is a regular usb mass storage device player, not mtp.  The Remove and Move to Trash selections are ghosted out on the context menu for single tracks I want to remove
<slestak> i tried googling, but saw nothing pertinant
<mrwes> slestak, it's mounted as a usb drive?
<cybercom> and aaa
<cybercom> mrwes
<mrwes> slestak, check the ownership of the mount point :)
<DJNomad> can someone look at this and tell me where i need to go
<sd32> im trying to install  flash from the adobe and the package installer says "You are strongly advised to install the version from the software channel, since it is usually better supported."
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/d48c7e0d1
<keres> how do you open up a file with invalid characters in gedit? it claims it has no encoding, but there are few valid chars in it i need to edit
<cybercom> how to sync data through network
<mrwes> cybercom, rsync or grsync the gui for rsync
<DJNomad> sd32 lol
<sd32> DJNomad, whats funny?
<cybercom> mrwes:  u means i needto install the rsync isit
<nny> DJNomad any other way to reset ethernet and wifi?
<sd32> DJNomad, should i ignore it?
<mrwes> cybercom, yes, also install grsync, it's the GUI and will be easier for you to use
<DJNomad> sd32 adobe has the latest but your place has the one that has been tested
<pgreptom> Hi, how do I ignore messages such as "Feb 19 19:58:23 cixar kernel: [57734.364187] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [ffff88013fa3f7e0] 'off'" in syslog?
<mrpockets> Is there something other than virtualbox i cna use for a virtualbox?
<cybercom> ok
<mrwes> mrpockets, VMWare
<sanenick> is there another channel for network-specific issues?
<DJNomad> sd32 i would get it from software channel adobe mighta changed it a lil and make things run lil off
<slestak> mrwes: its mounted by udev to /dev/media, and is uid has 700 permissions on the mountpoint
<nubuntu> hi friends somebody can help me?
<mrpockets> something i can sudo apt-get install cuz Im a noob?
<nubuntu> i installed nubuntu on my hdd
<mrwes> slestak, so you the user do not have read/write rights to it
<nubuntu> i can't resize the terminal window
<sd32> DJNomad, ok thanks
<DJNomad> i dunno about networking i havent had no probs with it cept wireless but i can wire mine
<nubuntu> and other widnows
<nubuntu> somebody can tell me why?
<mrwes> slestak, sudo chmod 770 to the mount point directory
<DJNomad> sd32 you should always "shop" for progs within ubuntu if you can
<KevDog> Is there an apt-history command also?
<slestak> mrwes: im logged in as him right now.  he's 10, so he doesnt have sudo or anything.  he has it mounted, and he remove tracks in rhythmbox
<mrwes> KevDog, from the symatic there is a history of updated
<nny> Anyone know how to reset ethernet and wifi?  Computer sees eth0 but won't connect and doesn't connect to wifi either.
<SmackPotat> should ejabberd be running by default
<KevDog> Something from CLI other than synaptic
<sd32> DJNomad, thats wierd its checked
<mrwes> slestak, you need to change the permission of the mount point to allow you to write to it
<mrwes> KevDog, dunno
<KevDog> nny: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<slestak> he is logged in, he has 700, so he can write to it, and he cannot delete tracks
<DJNomad> sd32 you need to restart firefox before it will work on websites
<sd32> DJNomad, yeah ive been having problems with version 10
<wkerzend> where do the display drivers hide these days? I looked in the good old xorg.conf but there it just states configured device but not which drivers are used. Is there a gui now for these things? cheers
<nny> KevDog is a restart required after doing that?
<slestak> mrwes: he is logged in, he has 700, so he can write to it, and he cannot delete tracks
<jonkenny007> can anyone help me with a "Listen" music player problem?
<DJNomad> wkerzend,  there is a restricted drivers gui thing somewhere
<KevDog> nny: I don't think so, why?
<slestak> mrwes: im sure he could do it in bash, but im trying to troubleshoot rhythmbox
<mrwes> slestak, 700 is read/write/exec for root only
<sd32> DJNomad, thanks got it working
<sanenick> test
<nny> KevDog no change.  Still not connecting to ethernet or wifi
<DJNomad> sweet
<cowgod> In Nautalis if you type with nothing selected it brings up a text box at the bottom which allows you to type filenames and stuff into, is there a way to use wildcards with that to select say everything that ends with .jpg?
<mikewu> nny: try sudo dhclient and post your ifconfig if it doesn't work
<slestak> mrwes: heres the mountpoint: drwx------ 16 joey root 4096 1969-12-31 19:00 disk
<wkerzend> DJNomad: I cant change the drivers in there. It doesnt even show me. what it has. I think this laptop has a unichrome chip but is probably running on the standard vesa driver but I dont know.
<slestak> mrwes: the user joey looks okay there
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: back
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  wb i was lost wo you lol
<sanenick> can anyone help please
<jonkenny007> I have a network storage device USR8700  and want to load-up my library which is over on there (192.168.1.100/public/music) .. i can't do it with Listen for some reason.. it won't accept when i type in the address
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  hers my latest effort http://pastebin.com/d48c7e0d1
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: ok it looks like its /dev/sde but the partitions arent recognised or they are corrupted
<sd32> DJNomad, yeah, 10  has bugs..yuk
<mbrigdan> Anyone know how I can print multiple images on one page?
<mrwes> slestak, Joey does NOT have permissions on that directory
<nny> KevDog last two lines after dhclient "no dhcpoffers received" "no working leases in persistant database - sleeping"
<mrwes> slestak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
 * lucas_ if u can understand spanish and type invite u to #supremos the best channel
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  cool  I will just duel boot i guess
<Ryan_Chau> hi, I updated ubuntu and I have a small problem I was wondering if anyone could help me
<KevDog> nny: want eth0 or wlan0?
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: i'd fsck the drive to make sure its in order and correct, it doesnt look good, /dev/sde should look like the ones above it
<jonkenny007> anyone please
<Ryan_Chau> i bought a pc it came with the ubuntu 8.04 version and everythign was fine, so I updated it to the latlest version, but while i was updating a few screen came up and i didn't read it, it said something about replacing files
<nny> Kevdog, I want both to work but i'll take whatever I can get for the moment.  Prefer wlan0
<ifroog> Why does firefox hang on me?
<sd32> i  have flash 10 installed but web pages aren't coming up correctly is this a bug  in flash or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> jonkenny007: mount it with smbmount
<Ryan_Chau> i let the files replace each other, and when it restarted i was having problem with the drivers
<Ryan_Chau> i think the network card driver is corrupted, i was wondering if i could get that somewhere
<ActionParsnip1> ifroog: what have you recently changed with it?
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, more than likely your system defaulted to the open source drivers, you may need to enable restricted drivers
<slestak> mrwes: 700 says owner has rwx, group and world has none.
<KevDog> nny: Lets just see if eth0 can work.  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<sanenick> ifroog: he doesn't like you
<Ryan_Chau> that sounds good, how do i enable the restricted drivers, I am new to ubuntu
<slestak> mrwes: the mountpoint i pasted says joey owns it
<mrwes> slestak, from the terminal type chmod joey;joey /media/disk -- if that's the mount point
<looter> will GIMP save as an .svg? If not what will?
<ActionParsnip1> sd32: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> looter: don't know about gimp.  inkscape will though
<mrwes> shit...I mean chown joey;joey /mount/point
<rgrasell> im on android wooooo
<sd32> ActionParsnip1, thanks ill try that
<ifroog> sanenick, :D
<ActionParsnip1> sd32: if you are running a 64bit linux, i'd suggest downloading the 64bit tar.gz file and extract it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, system/administration/hardware drivers
<sd32> ActionParsnip1, no just 32
<looter> jrib: great thx i'm installnig now
<Ryan_Chau> i tried that one, it shows nividia drivers and i installed that already but nothing about network drivers
<ActionParsnip1> sd32: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<nny> KevDog got "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device"
<ActionParsnip1> sd32: ok thats cool then, no need for the link
<DVA5912> I have a Dell Axim X5 im in the need to upload some drivers to it for my wireless card. I ahve a windows virual machine installed but i cant get it to see the device. is their a way to upload the drivers on linux to the device?
<Ryan_Chau> is there a manual way to install drivers into it, download them somewhere, and transfer them into the pc?
<ActionParsnip1> sd32: just use that command and you are golden
<ActionParsnip1> ifroog: are you running 64bit linux?
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, the driver for your wifi card is probably still there, just not enabled because it is proprietary
<ifroog> I start firefox 3 and it takes up 90% of processing.
<ifroog> ActionParsnip1, No.
<KevDog> nny: What name is your wirless interface? eth1 then?
<Ryan_Chau> is there another way I can go about enabling it? sorry for the trouble I just can't seem to figure it out
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: the windows vm will see the host connections and use them, you just need some network configs
<felixsulla> Does anyone know why Python built from source wouldn't have Readline support in Gutsy Gibbon? Python 2.6
<ifroog> RUnning it in safe mode too does the same.
<dkulchenko> I'm looking for a program that moves files, can show progress, and  has an "Overwrite if size differs" option. (mc does not work for me in this situation).
<Ryan_Chau> i'm directly connecting it with a cat 5 cable, but when i go to network settings it doesn't have any networks there
<dkulchenko> ifroog: do you have any extensions installed?
<Ryan_Chau> and when I use the Add network it doesn't do anything either
<ifroog> dKingston, only one.
<KevDog> felixsulla: I have no idea, but probably didnt compile it correctly then
<ifroog> firebug
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: set your gateway on the guest as the ip of your router and your primary dns to 10.0.2.3
<ifroog> which i disabled.
<DVA5912> ActionParsnip1: How does that help in the finding of the device?
<felixsulla> KevDog I'm assuming its some kind of flag or something I'm missing. Is there somewhere you can recommend to read about that?
<sd32> ActionParsnip1, isnt non free for 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip1> ifroog: try: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<nny> KevDog sorry not sure.  ifconfig lists eth0, eth0:avahi ,lo, pan0, pan0:avahi
<ifroog> ok, brb.
<loadepfaref> hello
<loadepfaref> HELLO?!
<loadepfaref> someone say something - i'm not sure i'm connected
<kaptengu> hello
<felixsulla> load yes
<felixsulla> we can see you.
<loadepfaref> awsome
<fnordpro> is there a reason that Install has no LVM or encrypt for Use As during partitioning? I am trying manual instead of guided.
<danbhfive_jaunty> Is there a way to get a harddrive to power down when not in use?  I have one that is unmounted, yet, it still feels like its spinning, and its giving off plenty of heat (so its clearly on).
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: its part of getting internet on vbox, I'd the vbox will need configuring to use networking which you can do once the guest system is powered off
<dkulchenko> fnordpro: try the alternate install cd
<KevDog> nny: so forget the wlan0 part - but I see that the wireless driver for your wireless card is incorrect
<loadepfaref> hey can someone tell me how to fix this error that i get when i run 'apt-get update', the error is "GPG error: http
<JohnSmith> anyone ever notice how gnome-terminal's colors aren't as bright as xterm's and aterm's ?
<dkulchenko> fnordpro: it has support for lvm, not sure about encryption, though. it's not gui, however, if that makes a difference
<ActionParsnip1> sd32: nonfree is for both
<nny> KevDog is there a way to just reset all of this?
<ActionParsnip1> sd32: the tar.gz file is a native 64bit plugin for 64bit systems and is awesome
<ifroog> ActionParsnip1, That worked :)
<ifroog> Thanks..
<loadepfaref> "GPG error: http://www.ppa.launchpad.net intrepid release ... the following signatures couldnt be verified becasue the public key is not availabke : NO_PUBKEY CIJA9CJ29JC9CJSA9J"
<sd32> ActionParsnip1, ok  thanks again
<loadepfaref> how to fix that?
<FloodBot1> loadepfaref: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> ifroog: ok now you know your profile is to blame
<Ryan_Chau> how do I reformat ubuntu and reinstall it? i think i need a fresh install to fix my problem
<KevDog> nny: What do you want to reset?
<JohnSmith> Ryan_Chau: what is your problem?
<loadepfaref> i can't paste because i need to get apt-get working in order to download wgetpaste
<ActionParsnip1> ifroog: your old settings (stored passwords / faves) are in ~/.mozilla_old
<KevDog> nny: reboot, however I doubt it will do much but you could try
<ifroog> ActionParsnip1, Okies :)
<slestak> mrwes: do you mean chown joey:joey?  joey is already the owner, root is the group owner.
<loadepfaref> can someone msg me how to fix error - don't just say it cuz i can't see who its directed too
<Ryan_Chau> it says it can't find a active network when I plug in my cat5 cable for internet, but when i plug it into my laptop which is also running ubuntu it works
<DVA5912> ActionParsnip1: Its setup as a automatic
<fnordpro> dkulchenko: thanks. is alternate install a different iso or do i need to select it during boot?
<ActionParsnip1> ifroog: you can either rebuild a new profile, or rename back to work out whats what
<nny> KevDog I guess my ethernet and wifi since neither are working.  I've restarted twice already.
<Ryan_Chau> but I do have a ubuntu.iso file so i was thinking about burning it and reinstalling it again
<JohnSmith> Ryan_Chau: in your terminal use the command "ifconfig" to see if you have eth0.
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: check the config, it may not be set to use networking
<Ryan_Chau> okay
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  I got the device found as a scsi5 using the usb adapter ,you think that would help?
<JohnSmith> Ryan_Chau: if you don't, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: you have to manually appy the settings to get web access though
<KevDog> nny: Post your info in the forums in the networking section.  Youve got big time driver errors then -- maybe.  Hard to know without all the facts!
<dkulchenko> fnordpro: different iso
<DVA5912> ActionParsnip1: im not sure you know what im doing. The vm sees the Dell Axim X5 but it wont active sync. It wont see it on active sync.
<dkulchenko> fnordpro: it's a completely text-based installer, if you're okay with that
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: as long as it can be named as a raw device /dev<something> you can mount it
<sd32> ActionParsnip1,  arrrg stickam still isnt coming up correctly
<sanenick> i can access a computer through ssh & httpd but i cannot access web from inside it (e.g wget)..how to fix that?
<ruediger> hi
<Ryan_Chau> no i wasn't able to
<nny> KevDog ok thanks.  I'm trying to avoid reinstalling everything is there a way to just reinstall all my drivers without already having internet?
<JohnSmith> Ryan_Chau: was not able to what?
<Ryan_Chau> okay i'll try the other command
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: active sync?
<KevDog> nny: YES!
<jonkenny007> Thanks ActionParsnip1
<DVA5912> ActionParsnip1: its a tool MS uses to sync devices. Its needed to sync. Unless ubuntu has another way
<jonkenny007> smbmount is working
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: oh like some pda thing?
<Ryan_Chau> it says unable to resolve host dslextreme
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1, can you post the command again ,sorry i lost it and tried one found on website and its saying cant find in fstab mstab
<ActionParsnip1> jonkenny007: np man
<Ryan_Chau> but i can't find the dslextreme host anywhere
<DVA5912> ActionParsnip1: Yes
<ActionParsnip1> DJNomad: sudo fdisk -l
<Ryan_Chau> besides during the login screen, on the bottom right it says dslextreme\\
<Ryan_Chau> or something, i think that's the computer or network name, but i don't know how to get to it
<jonkenny007> One more question thought.. stupid i know, but i am new.. how do I give permission to my user to mount the drive (smbmount) without sudo use?
<jonkenny007> is there a way?
<loadepfaref> q
<ActionParsnip1> DVA5912: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15091
<nny> KevDog sorry, I don't mean to be a bother but how do i do that
 * sanenick tries #debian
<ActionParsnip1> jonkenny007: you can add the mount to /etc/fstab and it will mount automagically
<ruediger> I have a problem: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10/amd64/alt-installer onto a system with software raid. I have set up raid, dm-crypt and than a lvm. But now the installer tries to install lilo and fails.
<KevDog> nny: Post your information.  Please.  I know nothing about your hardware, system, kernel type etc.
<ruediger> is it really necessary to use lilo? can't I use grub?
<KevDog> nny: Post in forums --
<slestak> mrwes: with no changes to mountpoint, the user joey can delete files individually in bash.
<ActionParsnip1> ruediger: you can use any bootloader you can name (except windows)
<nny> KevDog k
<jonkenny007> ActionParsnip1: thanks, i know how to do that, but i am trying to make an icon or launcher that would mount when i click, like the ones under the "places" for the local windows partition
<jonkenny007> is there a way?
<DJNomad> ActionParsnip1,  its not showing up on that but it does doing a tail-f /var/log/messages
<ruediger> ActionParsnip1: but will it work with raid,dm-crypt,lvm?
<ActionParsnip1> jonkenny007: once mounted, you can add it to places in nautilus
<Anon9591> hey guys!
<Ryan_Chau> so what do I do now?
<wkerzend> where can I change the driver for the video card these days. xorg.conf doesnt seem to have a driver section anymore. cheers
<ActionParsnip1> ruediger: ive never setup a fakeraid, i oonly use true raid cards if i need it
<sanenick> hi Anon9591
<BCM43> wkerzend: it still has it
<Anon9591> I have a boot problem with ubuntu... can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip1> ruediger: so my os only sees one drive
<BCM43> Anon9591: just ask
<ActionParsnip1> Anon9591: just ask away
<Anon9591> I have three OSs in my system
<Anon9591> ubuntu, xp and vista
<ruediger> and installing lilo fails because he tries to install it into /dev/mapper which is a directory and when I try to install it into /dev/sda it fails with the message that it can't install grub due to /boot being an lvm volume
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<BCM43> ari_stress: good morning
<ActionParsnip1> Anon9591: one line is prerable
<Anon9591> and I want them all to boot properly
<Anon9591> one line?
<BCM43> ari_stress: except it is 8:30 pm where I am
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | Anon9591
<ubottu> Anon9591: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ruediger> how can I install lilo from the rescue shell?
<BigJay_911> whats up
<BCM43> !enter | Anon9591
<ubottu> Anon9591: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wkerzend> BCM43: mine only has "Configured Video Device" in the xorg.conf and no driver. its in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> Anon9591: when explaining dont split information up
<usser> wkerzend, still if you add a driver section to xorg.conf it respects it
<Ryan_Chau> i was wondering how i can
<sd32> can anyone tell me why  stickam .com doesn't  work with flash 10 in linux?
<ActionParsnip1> Anon9591: like ethis or it gets confusing
<Ryan_Chau> get out of the @whatever
<Ryan_Chau> like it would say
<BCM43> wkerzend: you have to add the line yourself.
<Ryan_Chau> ryan@abced.com when i am in my termnal
<Anon9591> ok...
<Ryan_Chau> how do i exit that?
<wkerzend> BCM43: so what driver does it use now?
<BCM43> sd32: this is not the right channel for that, that is a flash problem
<BCM43> wkerzend: I am actually not sure. I fogot
<ActionParsnip1> Anon9591: you need to have 1 bootable drive with grub which can then kick off the bootups of the other OSes
<Anon9591> I got GRUB... but its not working with XP
<jonkenny007>  ActionParsnip1: thanks man.. but still having prob.. i mount it fine.. but when i restart or umount it .. the icon in places goes away and can't remount it again.. is there a way to make that icon stay there to mount?
<snth> Does anyone know what set -o do?
<BCM43> Anon9591: in what order did you install the OS's?
<slestak> mrwes: i found this nugget in the rhythmbox docs"At this time, Rhythmbox can only read information but cannot write (like tags modification, tracks deletion or copy track from Rhythmbox Music Player to your player)."
<Anon9591> I cant remember properly but XP was the last one
<ActionParsnip1> sd32works here, 64bit flash 10 + intrepid
<nny> KevDog what is the most efficient way to put all my system's info into a single text file to put on the forum.  Is there a way to output my configuration?
<BCM43> !grub | Anon9591
<ubottu> Anon9591: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wkerzend> BCM43: is there any other file, or a ui or gui that would give me this information
<BCM43> Anon9591: first link
<tsrk> I want to setup virtualbox on my server to host VPS's and connect from other machines.  What would I use to connect?
<Ryan_Chau> is tehre anyone that can help me get my eth0 back? my computer is running in l0
<ActionParsnip1> Anon9591: you need to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.list
<BCM43> wkerzend: ok, I used to know this, hold on
<KevDog> nny: Just cut and paste what you know right now.  You will get asked for more info -- Trust me!
<nny> KevDog ok, tyvm.
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to change the box cursor thingy to an underscore in terminal ?
<Sergeant_Pony> function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file  or directory ? anyone have any ideas I get this when I load alsamixer
<ruediger> or how can I run grub from the install shell?
<BCM43> wkerzend: dig around in the xorg logs.
<amathis> how can I add a directory into my bash path, for instance I have a directory in /usr that includes a bin/ and a lib/ directory.. I wanna make bash be able to use the executables
<merther> Can someone assist in configuring fstab to automount a samba share?
<ubuntu_> hi
<ruediger> amathis: add it to PATH
<ruediger> and LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<BCM43> merther: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<merther> that's where I'm looking
<jonkenny007> How can I make a mount Icon for a network drive? like the ones under places?
<overdub> amathis, PATH=$PATH:/more/paths/dirs
<wkerzend> BCM43: okay found ti its openchrome thanks.
<BCM43> jonkenny007: make a launcher run the mount command
<BCM43> wkerzend: where was it?
<bonhoffer> my wireless just fell off on my ubuntu laptop -- my pc gets wireless just fine -- is there anything i can do?
<glock6> hey just wondering if anyone knows anything about getting a laptop touchpad light (toggeler) to work- its a compaq cq50
<merther> BCM43:  I add the information and save the file then sudo mount /mnt/mountpointname  and then put in my password then nothing happens.
<xSlack> What would you use to convert .mp3 tags from the iTUnes 4 letter tags to their original tag
<amathis> ruediger, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/foo/lib
<amathis> ?
<BCM43> merther: you followed the instructions?
<ruediger> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/foo/lib
<amathis> ruediger, do I need export when doing PATH as well?
<merther> BCM43:  yes
<yoyit2> my flash drive has a hidden file called "trash-1000" ...but i cant delete any files from it, cuz there all "read only files" HELP!!
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, you still there? Troubleshooting wifi problems in IRC can get complicated at times, check out this link and post back with details if your still having problems --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<BCM43> merther: does mount have a --verbose?
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to change the box cursor thingy to an underscore in terminal ?
<ruediger> amathis: yes
<BCM43> merther: is does, use -v
<amathis> ruediger, thank you very much
<bonhoffer> anyway to troubleshoot wireless
<bonhoffer> ?
<exodus_ms> bonhoffer, --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<bonhoffer> thanks
<BCM43> bonhoffer: what wireless card?
<ruediger> how can I run either grub or lilo from the install shell? I couldn't find any executable with find
<bonhoffer> BCM43, atheros on eeepc
<ruediger> even chrooting into /target didn't help
<BCM43> exodus_ms: do you know of anyone that that actually helped?
<merther> BCM43:  think it's hanging on the authentication...
<exodus_ms> BCM43, well like it says 'work in progress'
<maxagaz> is it possible to synchronize tomboy with a notebook on the internet ?
<BCM43> merther: what does it output with -v ?
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: is it the atheros ar242x?
<mlissner> Hi. Does anybody know how to configure tracker so that it grabs the meta data for music?
<snth> Hi guys, I just posted about how to edit your commands at the shell using vi. http://www.khussein.com/2009/bash-command-line-editing-with-vim/  .. just thought I could share.
<bonhoffer> IndyGunFreak, how do i find that out?
<exodus_ms> BCM43, better than going !wireless
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: open a terminal and type "lspci"...no quotes, then hit enter
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to change the box cursor thingy to an underscore in terminal ?
<BCM43> exodus_ms: true.
<jonkenny007> BCM43: thanks man.. can I include the sudo password in the launcher command line somehow?
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: then look through there and see hwo its identified
<bonhoffer> Ralink Device 0781
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: they're a pain
<_VIM_> maxagaz: i think you can import notes in Google Notebook, if you exported them as HTML or xml, I know for a fact you can export google Notebooks that way, so im assuming they have an import
<BCM43> jonkenny007: use sudo and it should ask you for one.
<Anon7564> hey there
<jonkenny007> BCM43: i tried.. nothing happened
<Anon7564> I got down... but now Im online again
<BCM43> jonkenny007: try gksudo instead of sudo
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: what made you think you had an atheros wireless device?
<glock6> anyone know how to fix this problem - atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.- the key a a button to disable/enable a touchpad
<bonhoffer> a friend told me . . .
<mlissner> no dice on tracker configuration?
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: how did he come up w/ that ?
<bonhoffer> IndyGunFreak, i don't know  -- but i just had this working for two months
<bonhoffer> why do i now have no option to enable wireless
<jonkenny007> BCM43: i tried that as well. I click on the icon.. nothing
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to change the box cursor thingy to an underscore in terminal ?
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: no clue, i'm guessing an update or something...
<bonhoffer> i just updated sudo
<Anon7564> im looking for a british guy I was talking too
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: like i said, ralink's are a pain
<bonhoffer> (and some other stuff)
<Anon7564> before got offline
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: wel, then you didn't "just update sudo"
<dooco> hello can anyone help me with intel video issues
<BCM43> jonkenny007: run the command from a terminal and tell me what happens
<Ademan> are there any open source mathml editors floating around out there?
<BCM43> dooco: what are the issues?
<Ademan> s/(?<=source)(?<=mathml)/graphical/
<Ryan_Chau> hi iwas wondering if anyone could help me
<Ryan_Chau> get off my network
<Ademan> er, faulty regex, answers appreciated anyways :-p
<dooco> i cant get it to recognise my x3100 integrated card
<BCM43> Ryan_Chau: ask away to the channel
<dooco> it will only let me use some weird resolution
<jonkenny007> BCM43: I get the message: gksudo: invalid option -- 'o'
<merther> BCM43: part of the problem could be that the network viewer isn't even finding shares on the network computer.
<Ryan_Chau> so when im on my termnal it says
<Ryan_Chau> ryan@dslextreme i want to get out of it
<Ryan_Chau> because it's not letting me get to my eth0
<Ryan_Chau> i want my eth0 so i can use my internet
<BCM43> jonkenny007: then there is a problem with your command
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, thats just the name of your computer
<jonkenny007> BCM43: here is the command:gksudo smbmount //192.168.1.100/public /media/usr8700 -o username=***,password=***,rw,uid=1000,gid=users
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to change the box cursor thingy to an underscore in terminal ?
<BCM43> merther: yes that could be a problem
<Ryan_Chau> but how do i get to eth0 ?
<badpc> how do i install screensavers in jaunty?
<Ryan_Chau> when i do the command sudo ifconfig eht0 up
<Ryan_Chau> it gives me an error message
<IndyGunFreak> !jaunty | badpc
<ubottu> badpc: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, type   lshw
<Ryan_Chau> type that in the termnal?
<thewrath> can someone confirm issue with wpa2 enterprise encryption for wireless in 9.04
<thewrath> desktop
<worren> help! after a recent upgrade, every key i hit on the keyboard seems to be the'break/pause' key.
<thewrath> if anyone has it or wat not
<BCM43> jonkenny007: what is the -o doing? the man pages are not there for me
<dooco> sorry clicked wrong tab can anyone help me with those intel video issues
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, yes
<Ryan_Chau> it says network disabled
<Ryan_Chau> ethernet
<Ryan_Chau> it also said something about me being a superuser to run it
<thewrath> Ryan_Chau:  you talking to me?
<BCM43> thewrath: use #ubuntu+1
<thewrath> rgr that BCM43
<Ryan_Chau> oh no im talking to exodus that is helping me
<BCM43> thewrath: thanks
<BCM43> Ryan_Chau: prefix your text with the screen name of the person you are talking to
<dooco> can anyone here help me with intel video issues
<willie_> whats the best way to set up Apache
<Ryan_Chau> exodus_ms, is there anything i need t look for
<bigedraidernatio> using knoppix live for the first time
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, when you typed lshw look at the section 'network' what type of card is listed?
<felixsulla> What is the best way to get firefox 3 on gutsy gibbon?
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to change the cursor in gnome terminal to an underscore ?
<matthew1429> I have 4 hd's plugged in and have no idea which one ubuntu is seeing ??? any help?
<felixsulla> spacebar: cp .bashrc .bashrc-backup, then edit .bashrc to your needs
<Ryan_Chau> exodus_ms, it says *-network DISABLED
<felixsulla> If you screw up: cp .bashrc-backup .bashrc to fix it :)
<Anon8188> hey people!
<Anon8188> does someone know any good irc chat client for ubuntu?
<felixsulla> matthew: you cant tell by looking at the files..?
<exodus_ms> spaceBARbarian, instead of repeating your question here over and over, did you attempt to search for an answer. I just did a quick search and found this --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/194065
<yk> hello
<mintsoup> how can I add 'open terminal' to the right-click on desktop menu?
<maxagaz> _VIM_, thanks
<dooco> can anyone here help me with intel video issues
<worren> help! after a recent upgrade, every key i hit on the keyboard seems to be the'break/pause' key. sorry i have to repeat old part of msg. can't key too much, using on-screen keyboard. any help?
<weshley> Is there a command I can type to see where a program is installed? I just did a sudo apt-get isntall eggdrop and I have no idea where it installed to, or where its config file is located
<Cpudan80> Does anyone have a problem with their wireless where the taskbar signal meter thing will show some % signal that is vastly different than the little popup list of nearby APs?
<fde> mintsoup: sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal
<Anon8188> does someone know any good irc chat client for  ubuntu?
<fde> mintsoup: next time try searching
<Cpudan80> Anon8188: xchat
<dooco> use pidgin
<mrpockets> Anon8188, I like xChat
<rickb> Hello, I am running a vsftpd server on my Ubuntu 8.10 server, This will sound vague, but it doesn't let me login, I check the logs, it is a standard login failure, I can SSH with this account, email, everything but ftp, this is for all my accounts, no one can access ftp, it tries to start the ftp transaction but just returns an auth failure, any ideas? maybe a pam issue or something?
<dooco> thats what i am using
<Cpudan80> Anon8188: sudo apt-get install xchat
<mrpockets> I've heard that theres a precompiled install for vmware
<_VIM_> Konversation
<merther> The network viewer cannot browse using the smb://server  but can browse using the ip address smb:// 192.168.etc...  What do I do?
<mrpockets> anyone able to help a brotha out?
<felixsulla> I'm using Konversation also.
<mintsoup> i don't like searching for something that should be there be default or something.. but thank you
<fde> Quassell
<Ryan_Chau> exodus_ms, is there a way i can enable it?
<woody86> does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 can read the ext4 FS? i.e. if I had a ext3 / partition, and an ext4 /home partition?
<dooco> does anyone know anything about intel video cards under ubuntu
<runey> Hey all, I'm attempting to configure DRBL for imaging machines at my school on 8.10, however I'm having trouble figuring out how i can select where i would like the images...
<merther> so it can't use the name
<willie_> is there MIRC for ubuntu?
<runey> any suggestions?
<mrpockets> lol
<fde> woody86: that would work, sure... but why not have the entire thing as ext4?
<mrpockets> you know what the m staands for?
<exodus_ms> Ryan_Chau, are you trying to enable a wireless or wired connection. By the way, how are you connected right now
<fde> willie_: fortunately, no
<Ryan_Chau> exodus_ms, i am trying to enable a wired connection, i'm on another wired connection right now on my pc
<weshley> willie_; there are several irc chat programs native to linux but its not unheard of to windows emulate mIRC if you must have it, but i dont really see the logic in that
<fde> willie_: I hear it works in wine if you really have to use it though... worst IRC client around, but w/e
<weshley> !irc clients | willie
<Ryan_Chau> exodus_ms, i plugged my laptop in to the wire, which is running an ubuntu OS, and it works just fine, it connects to eth0 and goes
<ubottu> willie: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DBO> is it safe to resize my ext3 partition to be smaller from the liveCD?
<dlublink> Are there any mirrors out there that still have the feisty repository ?
<_VIM_> I just tried konversation for the first time (been using linux for 2 years) and i'm like a kid in a toy store now :)
<dlublink> I have to install a machine with feisty, and I can't find any mirrors
<willie_> ok thank you
<woody86> fde, well I installed 9.04 as ext4, but the latest updates has made my comp really glitchy, so I want to go back to 8.04, but don't want to loose all my /home if possible
<fde> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<fde> dlublink: feisty is dead
<dlublink> There are no mirrors anywhere ??
<runey> has anyone in here used DRBL whose brain i can pick, so to speak?
<dlublink> I used a PXE boot this morning cause my CD was corrupt
<fde> dlublink: I don't recall the URL, but you really ought to rethink using feisty anymore
<willie_> how can i mirror my ubuntu hard drive or save it at least
<dlublink> Ok, my problem is I need asterisk 1.2 and it won't compile on 8.04
<fde> dlublink: it will never get security updates again, for instance
<fde> dlublink: why do you need an old version?
<dooco> ok i am just gonna ask the question.  the highest resolution i can get is 1152x864 it is showing my intel card as installed video adapter how can i get it to regognise my card so i can use 1280x1024 at least
<fde> dlublink: use the version in 8.04.2
<DVA5912> What can i use to see what devices are connected?
<dlublink> Asterisk does not compile on 8.04.2
<dlublink> Asterisk 1.2*
<fde> dlublink: but why do you need such an ancient version? its not like they removed features in later editions
<dlublink> I have a software that I have to support for 6 months and I am told it does not run on asterisk 1.4
<willie_> how do i backup my system?
<mrpockets> sudo
<mrpockets> backup
<mrpockets> sorry
<mrpockets> no sudo
<jrib> !backup | willie_
<ubottu> willie_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mrpockets> just backup --plz
<usser> willie_, partimage, dd
<dooco> anyone.......................
<jrib> mrpockets: please be helpful
<mrpockets> sry :(
<jrib> !anyone | dooco
<ubottu> dooco: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrpockets> i kinda lul'd
<dooco> i did that several times
<fde> !patience
<mrpockets> jrib, you using 8.10?
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> dooco: well I have no idea what your question is, so I can't really help you
<jrib> mrpockets: yep
<usser> dooco, intel cards are supported out of the box, even though it shows installed video driver or whatnot its actually using the proper one
<fde> jrib: scroll up? bad resolution
<willie_> is it installed already?
<mrpockets> is it mroe stable than it was when it came out?
<usser> dooco, unless you messed with it
<dlublink> ok
<cisco> hi there
<dlublink> thanks
<sanenick> i think the problem is because there are too many people in the channel 1300+
<dlublink> I'll give it a shot with asterisk 1.4 see what happens
<jrib> !x > dooco
<ubottu> dooco, please see my private message
<usser> dooco, type xrandr on the terminal does it list your resolution?
<mrpockets> sanenick, there needs to be an overflow chan or two
<fde> mrpockets: there is
<worren> cannot unmount a mounted fs.get msg:'device is busy'. how now/
<yfk> using the GUI to mount NTFS yields a drive to which I can write, doing the same for hfs+ yields one from which I may only read. how can I attain write permissions to that drive?
<fde> sanenick: only around 20 are talking at a given time... just hide join/part messages and its not hard to follow at all
<willie_> hey guys thanks for your help
<jonkenny007> BCM43: all right.. -o was just me being stupid (it's where the options go) so i removed it and now get the error message: mount error 13 = Permission denied
<jonkenny007> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<Ryan_Chau> can someone tell me how i can edit my interfaces file under /ect/network/
<Ryan_Chau> everytime i edit it it says i don't have permission to save this file
<worren> cannot unmount a mounted fs. get msg:'device is busy'. how now?
<jonkenny007> BCM43: my command again is: gksudo smbmount //192.168.1.100/public /media/usr8700 username=**,password=**,rw,uid=1000,gid=users
<dooco> !usser it lists resolutions i can use but not the ones i need
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> Ryan_Chau: use sudo or gksudo
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to change the cursor in gnome terminal to an underscore ?
<Ryan_Chau> okay, but i am new to ubuntu so how do i use the sudo?
<usser> yfk, i dont think writing to hfs+ is supported by linux
<Ryan_Chau> do i go in the termnal and type in? sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<fde> Ryan_Chau: no... sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces ... or gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces is likely what you want
<yfk> usser: the people in #Debian told me it is
<fde> yfk: install hfsplus
<usser> dooco, and glxinfo, what is OpenGL renderer string should be something like this OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
<fde> !search hfsplus
<ubottu> Found:
<fde> I need to learn how to use this bot again... but I think there is also hfsplus-tools etc
<usser> yfk, i dunno take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543159
<fde> usser: apt-cache show hfsplus ... guessing is not useful
<ruediger> how can I mount a /proc in a chroot environment?
<yfk> hfsplus declares it enables writing to the partition
<usser> dooco, and glxinfo, what is OpenGL renderer string should be something like this OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
<fde> yfk: No it doesn't, but it can via the tools its ships
<dooco> sorry usser i am coming back in the middle of the conversation
<dooco> the previous terminal command restarted my pc
<usser> yfk, the thread i sent you mentions something about journaling in hfs+ and ubuntu unable to utilize it, theres also some helpful debugging commands, like looking at dmesg output when mounting the partition
<fde> yfk: btw, do not ask Ubuntu questions in #debian ... they do not support Ubuntu.
<boot_loop> do most programs that compile in debian compile fine in ubuntu?
<OrlandoBloom> i have a ubuntu disk, how do i get the bloody thing to work?
<usser> boot_loop, yes thats generally true
<dooco> usser i tried that command u sent me before the link and it loked my pc so i had to restart
<boot_loop> OrlandoBloom: make sure your boot order in your bios is set to check for CD-rom first, then boot from it
<fde> boot_loop: most ubuntu programs are debian packages recompiled for ubuntu build environments... they may be heavily patched though to compile on the newer stuff
<DVA5912> I have a Dell Axim Cradle. Does it need to be pluged into power outlet before i can sync? and if so, can i use a 6 v adapter? its all i got thats close enough
<usser> dooco, glxinfo??
<usser> dooco, really?
<dooco> yup
<usser> dooco, hm thats weird
<fde> boot_loop: so it depends on how and why the package was modified
<dooco> said it was checking battery wich was weird sinsce i am using a desktop lol
<boot_loop> ok cool, thanks, fde
<usser> dooco, what does lspci | grep VGA say?
<dooco> i am sorry you will have to use lamens terms i am still new to this sorry
<usser> dooco, in the terminal type lspci and pastebin the output
<usser> !pastebin | dooco
<tested2> Hello I recently upgraded to hardy and now mysql 5 wont start here is what it says when I try to reinstall it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120394/
<ubottu> dooco: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DJNomad> I am having a aweful time trying to get a micro sd card to mount either in my phone via usb cable or using a usb card reader anyone know the trick?
<dooco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120395/
<DJNomad> if things dont change ima have to email myself 4 gig worth of songs lol
<bonhoffer> what is good scanner software for ubuntu?
<yfk> hpmount: /dev/sda2: This is not a HFS+ volume (Unknown error 4294967295)  <-- ah
<fde> bonhoffer: sane ... which is installed by default in Applications > Graphics
<bonhoffer> great
<dTx> Hey I'm running Jaunty and was wondering if there was a way to revert back from xorg-edgers to the regular xserver/drivers
<dTx> Only used it because Intel was performing horribly
<dTx> anybody know?
<OrlandoBloom> hey linux boy, the bios settings change didnt work
<dooco> u still there usser
<fde> dTx: this channel is for stable ONLY... #ubuntu+1
<danbhfive_jaunty> dTx: probably install intrepid
<usser> dooco, yea... tried googling it, it should be supported by the intel driver, what is it a laptop card?
<OrlandoBloom> unbuntu, wont load from the disk even when i changed the bios, what do i try now?
<usser> dooco, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usser> dooco, are you running 8.10?
<dooco> no it is integrated into my desktop
<dooco> yup
<tested2> Hello I recently upgraded to hardy and now mysql 5 wont start here is what it says when I try to reinstall it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120394/ Ive also tried the fixes posted here but they dont seem to work for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339505
 * fde wonders why so many people say 'unbuntu' :/
<chort27> hi
<dooco> the weird thing is if i use sabayon i get full resolution
<chort27> Can someone help me? I'm trying to turn on desktop effects on my iBook G3 but it won't let me
<dooco> only ubuntu gives me this issue
<brokenice> .
<brokenice> .what are you doing?
<usser> dooco, hm... i'd be helpful to look at sabayon's xorg.conf if you have it
<fde> chort27: if it won't let you, it means your graphics drivers don't support he necessary features ... what is your graphic card?
<BigJay_911> what issue it give u
<usser> dooco, still pastebin ubuntu's xorg.conf
<BigJay_911> i have UE ubuntu 2.0 it runs smooth
<dooco> i wish i did sabayon crapped out on me so i had to reinstall
<usser> dooco, also pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dooco> so i decided to try ubuntu again
<Ryan_Chau> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can uninstall and reinstall ubuntu!? please help me!
<BigJay_911> dooco
<bruenig> Ryan_Chau: just pop in the install cd again
<chort27> Hi sorry I just crashed
<dooco> yes
<danbhfive_jaunty> tested2: have you tried purging the mysql install, and then installing again?
<dooco> usser permission denied
<BigJay_911> what kind trouble u haveing
<fde> Ryan_Chau: uhh, just reinstall the OS... you don't uninstall an OS  :/
<usser> dooco, eh for what?
<OrlandoBloom> i want to get unbuntu on my comp, but i cant get it to work
<chort27> Can someone help me? My iBook G3 won't let me turn on desktop effects :-\
<fde> Ryan_Chau: unless you did Wubi?
<weshley> !irc clients | willie
<ubottu> willie: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dooco> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brokenice> -_-
<weshley> oops mt
<bruenig> !broken | OrlandoBloom
<ubottu> OrlandoBloom: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<fde> chort27: I JUST answered you...
<mrpockets> alsamixer
<Ryan_Chau> fde, no but the ubuntu came with the PC i bought so i don't have a CD
<usser> dooco, open it with sudo, ie sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<weshley> I just did a sudo apt-get install eggdrop, when i do a search it comes up with several folders installed. Does anyone know where the eggdrop folder is located with the config file that ubunto default installs to?
<chort27> fde: sorry i crashed out
<mrpockets> ...YOU are not my terminal!
<Ryan_Chau> fde, does that mean I can still use the CD that i downloaded?
<fde> Ryan_Chau: so download one?
<dooco> bigjay i cant get ubuntu to recognise the correct driver for my integrated intel video
<weshley> Or a command I could type to see where the installation took place
<Ryan_Chau> fde, thanks
<bruenig> weshley: in /etc if it exists at all
<tested2> danbhfive_jauny: Ive tried an apt-get remove is their another command for purging?
<fde> chort27: what is your graphics card?
<bruenig> weshley: dpkg -L eggdrop
<fde> Ryan_Chau: sure?
<weshley> bruenig; THANKS
<danbhfive_jaunty> tested2: apt-get remove --purge        I believe
<chort27> fde: I'm not sure how to tell but it says direct rendering: Yes
<dooco> usser http://paste.ubuntu.com/120400/
<fde> chort27: lspci | grep -i graphic
<OrlandoBloom> unbuntu does not work on my comp. i put the disk in. i did the bio change so it boot from cd- it didnt work. Any other ideas?
<chuck-> how can i disable window animation during minimize or maximize?
<pgreptom> Hi, how do I ignore messages such as "Feb 19 19:58:23 cixar kernel: [57734.364187] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [ffff88013fa3f7e0] 'off'" in syslog?  it filters up syslog and makes it almost useless
<fde> OrlandoBloom: its ubuntu not unbuntu
<dooco> usser see lines 17-19 that seems to be the problem
<bruenig> OrlandoBloom: stop trolling
<chort27> fde: i typed that but it just gae me another blank terminal command line - nothing happened
<DJNomad> dmesg should tell me where my flash drive is located right ?
<chort27> fde: I open System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and the list is empty and it say "No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system".
<bruenig> DJNomad: yes
<brokenice> pl
<merther> I'm trying to add My Documents from a windows computer as an automount in fstab but I don't think it's recognizes the syntax I'm using for My Documents.  What do I use for the space?  in the network browser it uses my%20documents.
<usser> dooco, no its fine, since hardy ubuntu autodetects your resolutions/monitors
<fde> chort27: means thats not the video line... so it returned nothing... lspci | grep -i vga
<usser> dooco, no need to explicitly specify it
<dooco> ok
<dTx> Hi I'm totally not on Jaunty and am on Intrepid, do you know how I can, after commenting out the xorg-edgers repo, revert to the official packages
<bruenig> merther: what are you mounting exactly? another partition, drive? or is this some sort of samba share or what
<dTx> their version number is less so an upgrade won't work
<danbhfive_jaunty> dTx: have you tried just apt-get installing the package?
<chort27> fde: VGA Compatible controller: ATI Technologies INC Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<dTx> the version number in xorg-edgers is higher so it just says its already installed
<merther> samba share... so on that computer I can mount a folder called shared using 192.168.1.2/shared  but it has an issue with 192.168.1.2/my%20documents
<tested2> danhbfive_jaunty: got it working thanks also had to purge mysql-common
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/d78cd6467
<dTx> is there a way to tell apt-get to force install only currently available versions?
<dTx> in current repos?
<fde> chort27: lsmod | grep fglrx return anything (just yes or no)
<kitche> dTx: you have to tell apt the specific version if you are downgrading
<DJNomad> if anyone knows how to find it fast would ya pleast
<bruenig> merther: well I would guess you want to put my\ documents, or perhaps quote the entire thing "my documents"
<usser> dooco, it looks fine
<DJNomad> I am new and it is crazy
<dTx> is there a way to show what versions are available?
<usser> dooco, no errors or anything. are you running compiz right now?
<dooco> weird aint it :)
<dTx> like in apt-cache search or something
<merther> tried that but it didn't work, though that was a while ago when I had another problem.  I'll try that again real quick.
<fde> chort27: Also, what version of Ubuntu? Older versions, fglrx didn't support compositing
<usser> dooco, cant imagine why glxinfo would lock your machine
<danbhfive_jaunty> tested2: cool
<danbhfive_jaunty> dTx: apt-cache policy will show you the versions
<chort27> fde: grep: return: No such file or directory
<dooco> where is compiz
<usser> dooco, disable compiz if running, and try glxinfo again, only dont restart try killing xserver if it locks down with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<fde> tell me exactly what you typed... there is no reason for it to return that chort27
<usser> dooco, 3d effects, cube wobbly windows etc
<chort27> fdeL 8.04
<chort27> fde: lsmod | grep fglrx return anything
<usser> dooco, you need 1280x1024 right?
<merther> when I do either of those things it says it can't find the mount point in fstab
<dooco> yup
<dooco> thats all i need
<bruenig> merther: ask in #samba
<fde> chort27: #ubuntu-ppc ... I would guess there is no fglrx driver for ppc though
<merther> ty
<chort27> I've seen a few with it working fde
<usser> dooco, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120402/
<fde> chort27: uhh... make that #ubuntu-powerpc ... they'll know more, PPC isn't even officially supported since Apple switched platforms unfortunately.... other distros have official support
<bonhoffer> does anyone know about sane (i have to scan multiple pages and i seems i have to type in the number a priori)
<bonhoffer> i guess i could just put in a big number . . .
<OrlandoBloom> where do i get help in downloading ubuntu?
<DJNomad> bon are you n sane now?
<DJNomad> i know nothing about it just wanted to say n sane
<fde> !installation guide
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<danbhfive_jaunty> OrlandoBloom: don't you already have ubuntu?
<fde> OrlandoBloom: check the first link ubottu just stated
<OrlandoBloom> i have a cd version, i cant get it to work
<danbhfive_jaunty> OrlandoBloom: did you post the error?
<OrlandoBloom> icant get the thing to even work, like it goes to xp and skips the cdrom
<futsuriai> Hello, I can't seem to install gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym which I kind of need to get feedback on another error
<danbhfive_jaunty> OrlandoBloom: earlier you said you fixed that problem
<Ryan_Chau> how can someone tell me how to reformat ubuntu!? iam having a lot of trouble, thanks!
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: do you remember the first time you installed ubuntu?
<OrlandoBloom> no, earlier i said thanx and tried it, than i came back saying it didnt work
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty, no the pc came with ubuntu
<DJNomad> i need help mounting a flash drive
<DJNomad> pretty please
<usser> dooco, backup your xorg.conf with cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf
<DJNomad> lol
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty: but i did download and burn a cd so that i am ready to reformat i just need to figure out how to delete it
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: so, you want to wipe everything, and start with a fresh install?
<usser> dooco, and replace it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/120404/
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty: yes that would be great, if you could please point me in the right direction!
<DJNomad> ryan you install and that deletes it
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: well, if you boot the cd, and go through the install process, at a certain point, you will get to the partitioner.  Either ask it to delete everything and partition automatically, or if you do it manually, just mark the partitions for reformat
<austin_> i'm trying to install tibia, a mmo for linux, i can't get it to work
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty: the problem is when my ubuntu won't boot the cd, it says it can't find the AUTORUN, and when i open the cd and click on the .exe it won't open it either
<DJNomad> you will want it to use entire disk ryan
<pass> folks, when i boot up i got busybox, i don't have cd and FCSK command isn't allowed ? any help plz ??
<austin_> anyone?
<DJNomad> you have to boot from cd
<DJNomad> you have to set it to boot from cd in bios ryan
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: are you sure you are booting from the cd?
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty:  yes i am sure
<Ryan_Chau> DJNomad: so do i spam F12 ? to get into bios when i reboot?
<dooco> usser then do i just ctrl alt bkspc to reload it or do i have to restart
<usser> dooco, yea ctrl+alt+backspace should do
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: so, you should click the "install now" icon on the desktop
<DJNomad> it is diff on diff comps mine is delete
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty: it doesn't have that icon, i was trying to update ubuntu to the 8.10 from the 8.04 and some files got messed up during the update
<DJNomad> i have a dell
<Syco54645> hello, i am wondering if anyone can help me.  i am using a stripped down kernel on my aspire one but i need the ftdi driver for serial usb.  can i get this working without a complete kernel recompile?
<pass> hello? anyway around that to work fsck ?
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty: so my ubuntu is missing a lot of files, and i am unable to do a lot of things with it, it is really buggy
<TruthTaco> whats the best third party flash plugin?
<TruthTaco> im having issues with adobe flash
<dooco> usser i got the resolution now but at only 50hz
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: yeah, I dunno whats going on.  It sounds like you aren't able to boot the cd properly
<austin_> so o noe knows/
<austin_> its  a .trg
<austin_> i think
<usser> dooco, cool, do you by any chance know how high your vsync and hsync go?
<syockit> TruthTaco: although gnash is older, I think swfdec's more stable
<pgreptom> hi, is it possible to use x forwarding.. for an already open application, so it doesn't start a new instance of it?
<night-wm> i need some help with my mouse, it's completely unresponsive
<merther> They couldn't help but I figured it out.  FYI for my documents it's my\040documents
<usser> dooco, that modeline was for 50hz, cause i wasnt sure
<dooco> at least 60hz at most 75 or 80
<dooco> monitir is sony multiscan 500ps
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: you could try this command, see if it installs anything.  Maybe a package is missing: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install linux-generic ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usser> dooco, you can use this tool to generate modelines http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl or gtf on the terminal if you dont have access to internet
<CripperZ> hi can anyone help to guide me a lil on how to reverse my ip to hostname ? i am receiving 229.110.110.203.in-addr.arpa. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Dracie> pgreptom, from an ssh session i think you can do SCREEN=:0 app
<TruthTaco> does opera work with third party flash plugins?
<usser> dooco, i'd suggest you increase hsync and vsync incrementally with that mode generator tool until it looks appropriate or fails to display
<dooco> i got internet access
<pgreptom> Dra let me try
<Ryan_Chau> danbhfive_jaunty: i do not have internet connection on that pc, will i still be able to grab those updates?
<boot_loop> is there a way to clear the history or last viewed files in totem??
<alien> how do I archive the whole internet?
<pass> please guys! how can i run fsck from busybox?
<usser> alien, http://www.archive.org/index.php
<pgreptom> Dracie: still oepns a new instance :/
<danbhfive_jaunty> Ryan_Chau: no
<redvamp128> boot_loop:  places -clear recent
<napoleon> hello anyone trying e17 with ubuntu 8.10
<redvamp128> boot_loop:  correction- places- recent documents- clear recent
<danbhfive_jaunty> alien: ask in #freenode
<Dracie> pgreptom, hmm i forgot but you can run stuff in another x session using some sort of variable
<boot_loop> redvamp128: you're awesome, thanks a lot
<syockit> TruthTaco: it works for me. fyi, I'm using opera 10 with flash 10
<syockit> TruthTaco: oh, you meant 3rd party. sorry!
<TruthTaco> well i prefer opera... if i could get flash to work in it id probably use opera
<usser> TruthTaco, you can, theres an  option in opera to scan for mozilla plugins, you have to point it to the proper directory
<TruthTaco> ah
<houmala> when using DUMP, where is the dumpdates file?? Ive looked in /etc but no file.
<cdavis> how do I enable dircolors in intrepid?
<forces> http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/8950/letrasti6.png
<usser> TruthTaco, just add this directory /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<night-wm> anyone willing to help with my mouse problem?
<Dracie> night-wm, whats the issue?
<usser> TruthTaco, and make sure you flashplugin-nonfree package installed
<TruthTaco> well see i was having an issue with the flash i had installed in opera originally.. when i played flash in my browser desktop video's would stop working
<night-wm> just installed ubuntu 8.04, my mouse is completely unresponsive
<night-wm> works fine in windows xp
<Dracie> night-wm, what kind of mouse?
<DJNomad> my dmesg says usb-storage: device found at 3 does that mean anything to anyone?
<night-wm> logitech g5
<Dracie> night-wm, did you try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98019
<mrpockets> how do you list the size of a directory?
<lstarnes> mrpockets: try du -h
<houmala> when using DUMP, where is the dumpdates file?? Ive looked in /etc but no file.
<mrpockets> like
<mrpockets> du -h /directory/here  ?
<night-wm> dracie, hmm i haven't tried that one yet, but i have been constantly editing my xorg.conf file with no positive result
<mroc> need help getting wireless card working bcm4311 (rev 01).  everything i've read says that the Broadcom STA driver (in the restricted list) should work, but the "Enable wireless" option is unchecked and grayed out.  help??
<Dracie> night-wm, give it a try
<lstarnes> mrpockets: that or just du -h . for the current directory
<napoleon> had anyone try e17 on ubuntu 8.10?
<Dracie> mroc, did you install the drivers?
<mrpockets> hmm
<Mooch> anyone still use dial modems
<mrpockets> thanks :)
<Dracie> mrpockets, I think du -h prints the help output
<mroc> Dracie: i used the "activate" option and watched it do the progress bar for installing and everything, rebooted.
<Dracie> nvrmind mrpockets lolz
<Dracie> mroc, open a terminal
<night-wm> dracie, alright i'll let you know how it goes
<Dracie> night-wm, sounds good
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps I updated my packages the other day and now my k3b is no longer burning dvds.
<mroc> Dracie: ok...
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1342478
<mrpockets> god
<bbelt16ag> not certain what's going on.
<mrpockets> 30 gigs to  backup over 100mbps takes ages :(
<Mooch> does anyone use a dial up modem
<Dracie> mroc, try iwconfig -a
<mrpockets> over 100mbps to USB2,0
<Dracie> Mooch, what modem do you have?
<Mooch> pctel
<Dracie> mroc, does it say any of hte interfaces have wireless extensions
<Mooch> Dracie: pctel
<Dracie> Mooch, I gotta brb try seaching ubuntu.com real quick sorry
<Mooch> ok just got the ubuntu cd 8.10 but I need to know what modem driver to use on the pctel website and how to download it
<mrpockets> how the hell do you send CTRL-ALT-DEL over VNC when using terminal services?
<mroc> Dracie: sorry about that...oddly enough, i accidentally restarted again, and the driver seems to be working properly now.  thanks for taking the time to answer me.
<redvamp128> mrpockets:  are you just trying to shut down or restart?
<mrpockets> redspike_, no i'm trying to log in
<night-wm> dracie, nope that didn't work
<napoleon> hello what is basically the diferent between ubuntu 8.10 and 8.04?
<seacnboy> hello . someone have using mod_ftp in apache before?
<Yud_Zroc> napoleon: nothing i would stick with 8.04 personally
<redvamp128> mrpockets: CTRL-ALT-END
<mrpockets> no diea
<mrpockets> nice*
<mrpockets> dice**
<redvamp128> mrpockets:  I just found that at one site-- stil looking
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> no bother
<mrpockets> i just got up
<mrpockets> walked down the hall
<mrpockets> and pressed it myself :-p
<FloodBot1> mrpockets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redvamp128> mrpockets:  another post says there should be a menu to choose this option.
<luckyone> when I mount my samba share through /etc/fstab, I am unable to delete
<futsuriai> Hello, I can't seem to install gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym which I kind of need to get feedback on another error
<redvamp128> mrpockets:  also have seen ctl-alt-escape if a windows login for some remotes
<Mooch> why is the support so short for Ubuntu 8.10
<dw1> Hello. Is it possible to install Apache, MySQL, and PHP on the desktop version of Ubuntu 8.04.2? I can't seem to find apache server for download on synaptic.
<redvamp128> mrpockets:  those commands only work when the VNC is fullscreen.
<helo> is it advisable to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty for better i945 video chipset support in 2.6.28?
<rww> Mooch: You mean the 18 month support period? because it's not a Long Term Support release
<rww> helo: No. Jaunty hasn't been released yet and you shouldn't be using it.
<helo> i have considerable experience running debian unstable, if that makes any difference
<redvamp128> helo:  there is a channel to discuss Jaunty =  #ubuntu+1
<Mooch> so 8.10 isnt long term and I just got the cd in the mail
<helo> ahh... better protect the proles from the bleeding edge, lest they cut themselves
<night-wm> dracie, just tried it and it didn't work
<rww> Mooch: Ubuntu 8.10 was released in October. It'll be supported until April 2010 (18 months).
<rww> helo: Basically, yes.
<Mooch> rww: I am trying to install 8.10 on this old pc I have now but I need to find modem drivers for this pc and thats what I am having trouble with at the moment
<redvamp128> mrpockets:  I did find this page How To Use Control Alt Delete in Remote Desktop | devnulled <http://devnulled.com/content/2006/06/how-to-use-control-alt-delete-in-remote-desktop/>
<Mooch> I may try and order 8.04 if its still around
<mrpockets> redvamp128, thans man
<jkristheking> some one please help me!! i just installed some updates and it fixed somethings i notcied like now my screen can go up to 1600x1280 but now i can't enable my effects
<napoleon> kkkkk
<redvamp128> mrpockets:  if in the future-- I would enable the onscreen keyboard (through accesibility options)
<mrpockets> right on the windows box?
<Dracie> night-wm, sorry was afk
<night-wm> no problem
<jkristheking> anyone wanna try to help me with my situation i got here?
<wubrgamer> can someone please say my name?
<Dracie> napoleon, ubuntu 8.04 is the "stable" version of ubuntu, a final release... 8.10 is beta and is simmilar to debian sid
<wubrgamer> please
<mrpockets> jkristheking, not unlessI know what it is
<wubrgamer> my nick, i'm trying to test something in irssi
<wubrgamer> wubrgamer:
<jkristheking> mrpockets i just said it
<Mooch> Dracie: is 8.04 pretty much gone from the shipit site
<Dracie> everyone feel free to consult with the ubuntu.com search and wiki and forums before asking questions
<mrpockets> ag right!
<Dracie> Mooch, I use only the beta version of ubuntu myself
<Dracie> 8.10 for me and my friends I have installed it on
<wubrgamer> Dracie: please say my name
<wubrgamer> Dracie: please say my nick
<nick> wubrgamer:
<Dracie> wubrgamer, whats the issue
<nick> he is testing irssi :)
<jkristheking> mrpockets: i just installed one of ubutu's updates. it made my screen res lager (1600x1280) but now  can't enable the compiz effects
<Dracie> night-wm, can you see if there is anything strange in your xorg.log
<nick> wubrgamer: try weechat
<Dracie> jkristheking, open terminal run glxinfo | grep direct
<night-wm> dracie, let me check
<jkristheking> dracie: ok
<Mooch> I have a issue with modem drivers they are such a pain to configure
<wubrgamer> nick: why weechat?
<jkristheking> dracie can i pm the output?
<nick> wubrgamer: more flexible, in my opinion.
<Dracie> jkristheking, feel free
<jkristheking> ok
<Ishmael> how would i pipe an ls command into a text file?
<wubrgamer> nick: irssi has a larger userbase
<Dracie> Ishmael, ls > txt
<Ishmael> ty
<night-wm> dracie, sorry where is the location of xorg.log? /etc/X11/?
<Ishmael> | got me nowhere
<Dracie> night-wm, most logs are in /var/log
<Dracie> Ishmael, that would be a pipe, it is for streaming text to another command
<nick> wubrgamer: i'm not a weechat fan, just suggested. right now using Xchat.
<Mooch> does 8.10 ubuntu have most modem drivers
<wubrgamer> nick: i'm having fun with irssi and screen
<jkristheking> mooch: yep
<Ishmael> lol, it was all i could remember from college
<Nasra> have a stupid question ...regarding shutting down my computer....why when I hit shut down ...it reboots itself up....is there a way howto stop this?
<Mooch> good because I am running a very old copy of ubuntu and didn
<Nasra> thanks....
<Mooch> have much drivers
<Nasra> I am new to all this
<nick> wubrgamer: you can also use weechat with screen too :)
<leonardo> nick
<jkristheking> mooch: alot
<illumin8> Whats the most lightweight tool i can use to mount windows shares in ubuntu 8.10 32 bit?
<jkristheking> mooch: what do you think won't work?
<crdlb> Nasra: how are you shutting it down?
<nick> leonardo: ?
<racecar56> back
<ldiamond> Anyone know how to get the Back and Forward mouse button to work in Nautilus (Ubuntu 8.10)?
<jkristheking> ldiamond: min works :]
<jkristheking> mine*
<night-wm> dracie, i see xorg.0.log, xorg.0.log.old, and xorg.9.log
<ldiamond> jkristheking, you didnt change anything?
<Mooch> jkristheking: well I am afraid to install 8.10
<Dracie> night-wm, start with xorg.0.log
<Nasra> crdlb: I go to the little guy you see on right top I hit it ...then alittle window popup ..then hit shut down....
<jkristheking> ldiamond: nope worked when i plugged my wireless mouse in
<night-wm> dracaie, alright
<jkristheking> mooch ill pm u
<Mooch> alright
<Dracie> Nasra, try sudo shutdown -h now in a terminal see if that properly shuts it down
<crdlb> Nasra: I have no idea why that would reboot it
<Nasra> Dracie: thanks
<Nasra> lemme try it
<ldiamond> Anyone know how to get the Back and Forward mouse button to work in Nautilus (Ubuntu 8.10)?
<greg> Hi, humbly requesting help w/ seamless remote desktop ( http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/ ) on xubuntu / 8.10
<x__> hey wats is a gud program to use with .ppt (power point presentations)
<ldiamond> x__, your only chance is probably OpenOffice
<ldiamond> x__, of course, Powerpoint through Wine or CrossOver Office.
<x__> really thats my only chance.... wat about abi word? anything their
<Nasra> Dracie: negative did not shut down
<Dracie> Nasra, hmm what machine model do you have?
<ldiamond> x__, http://www.osalt.com/powerpoint
<Ishmael> any easy way to get ls to go into a text file with spaces instead of line breaks?
<Ishmael> i need it in one continuous line :(
<rods> I'm running Ubuntu on a quad core. It seems to prefer one CPU over the rest. Is there a way to better distribute that? Is it more efficient to load on one? I'm not too keen on the ups and downs of serial vs. parallel processing in Linux...
<Daft_Punk> Ishmael, if you mean you want to CD into a folder with spaces you do folder\ name
<Daft_Punk> assuming the folder is called 'folder name'
<night-wm> dracie, i see "PreInit failed for input device 'Configured Mouse'"
<Ishmael> no, i need a list of all the files within a folder, but in one line, without <br>'s
<ldiamond> Ishmael,  What about replace all?
<Ishmael> how do i enter an enter into replace all?
<Ishmael> that's my problem ;( it just tries to find when i hit enter, if i knew the keyboard code it would be easier...maybe?
<ldiamond> Well, if your editor supports regexp
<ScottG489> Whats a good network manager. I have the one that comes with Ubuntu but it doesnt let me use AES encription.
<ldiamond> Ishmael, with gedit, you can use \n as "new line"
<Dracie> night-wm, I am not sure how to fix it - i think the best way to configure it would to be through hal
<ldiamond> Ishmael, so in gedit replace all \n for a whitespace
<rods> Any ideas?
<ldiamond> Ishmael, you can most likely do this directly via command line with a substition, not sure how to do that in bash tho
<night-wm> dracie, how do i go about doing that
<ldiamond> Anyone know how to get the Back and Forward mouse button to work in Nautilus (Ubuntu 8.10)?
<Dracie> night-wm, I am not sure but I am looking at stuff about it
<night-wm> dracie, alright thanks
<ldiamond> ScottG489, How does the network manager prevents you from using AES encryption?
<jkristheking> ldiamond google it aka your mouse model and just add the word ubuntu or what ever linux OS' ur using
<maxagaz> is XEN stable on
<maxagaz> ubuntu
<maxagaz>  ?
<greg> ldiamond: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<ldiamond> jkristheking, I tried that, the only thing I found is a completely stupid hack.
<ldiamond> greg just gave out a url to one of these stupid hacks
<jkristheking> ldiamond: haha try uh.. daym it i forget what it's called
<ldiamond> My back and forward button work well in firefox.
<ScottG489> ldiamond: It doesn't have it listed in any of the options when I try to make a custom network connection
<ldiamond> In the mouse properties, I can get the light to light up when I click my back and forward buttons
<ldiamond> ScottG489, It shouldnt be an option, are you talking about Wireless connection?
<Nasra> Dracie: it d
<ldiamond> ScottG489, AES is a symetric key block cipher that is used commonly in WPA2 and TLSv1.
<jkristheking> ldiamond: what kinda mouse you using
<ldiamond> jkristheking, Logitech G5
<Nasra> Dracie: my coputer keep rebooting when I click shut up....why is it doing ...need some help on how to stop this....
<Nasra> thanks in advance
<ScottG489> ldiamond: Yes, I need to to connect to my schools wifi.
<Dracie> Nasra, what parts do you have/what computer model?
<mlissner> Has anybody noticed the way that when you resume from suspend, it flashes the contents of your screen sometimes?
<ldiamond> ScottG489, Then, you don't decide what cipher you use, the Wireless router does.
<Nasra> it's a compaq AMD64
<mlissner> It seems like a security concern, but I'm curious if it's just me.
<greg> Anyone have any experience w/ seamless remote desktop?
<ldiamond> mlissner, it doesnt flash for me, and thats not really a security concern
<x__> has any one here used pphtml?
<Nasra> Dracie: 512ram 120gb compaq AMD64...
<Dracie> Nasra, a model number?
<Nasra> Dracie: Compaq Presario
<Scunizi> Dracie: could be Nasra has an acpi issue.. but I'm just guessing
<mlissner> ldiamond, it's doesn't always do it, but it could be a concern, because it could allow somebody to see the contents of your screen, when they should see the password prompt...
<Dracie> yeah Scunizi good call
<ScottG489> ldiamond: Yes but I still think I need to enable it somehow. I looked at my schools Windows XP guide to find out what kind of wireless settings I needed and AES along with PEAP and WPA were some of the things it mentioned. There seems to be an option for all of those things in NetworkManager besides AES
<Scunizi> Dracie: kernel line?  acpi=off or someting?
<ldiamond> mlissner, for a fraction of a second. Did you know you could dump the entire memory to a firewire device only with physical access? Thats a security concern
<Dracie> Nasra, you could try rebooting with the boot optioned added acpi=off
<idefine> I just installed ubuntu server, I get to grub loading, please wait... and then it give me an Error 14, any ideas why this could be? I did a raid 5 install for the drives.
<Nasra> it's really weird I installed a sound card the a couple days ago.....could it be that ..
<Nasra> okay
<jkristheking> ldiamond: hmm
<ldiamond> ScottG489, AES isnt a choice you have, but your hardware has to support it.
<mlissner> ldiamond, that's certainly a concern too. So does this mean it does it to you too?
<Dracie> Nasra, do you know how?
<ldiamond> mlissner, the flash on resume, no.
<Nasra> hitting f10 when rebooting correct?
<ldiamond> mlissner, most likely a video driver issue, check if you can get a newer version of the restricted video driver of your hardware.
<Nasra> Dracie: letme try that....be right back....
<Dracie> Nasra, when it says grub or something, press escape and then press e to edit the first boot option, then press e again to edit the actual boot parameters
<Dracie> add acpi=off to the end and press enter
<Nasra> Dracie: okay
<Dracie> and then press b
<Dracie> isn't acpi really only for laptops anyways?
<ldiamond> ScottG489, if you absolutely want another network manager, WICD is nice.
<anteaya> are there known issues with ibex and firefox? trying to help a friend who just downloaded a bunch of system upgrades and now firefox is running very slow though not using a lot of memory. Suggestions?
<Dracie> night-wm, sorry I can't seem to find a solution =[
<Dracie> what version of the G5 do you have?
<bbelt16ag> hey how do I find out when a package was installed?
<night-wm> dracie, um well it's the orange one
<anteaya> I have searched for ibex and firefox but there is no definitive issue or solution posted
<ldiamond> anteaya, there are issues yes, some are with Flash tho.
<Dracie> night-wm, it might say something on the bottom of it
<Dracie> like revision 7 or smthng
<ldiamond> anteaya, you might want to use Firefox's binaries instead of the Ubuntu package
<anteaya> ldiamond, what is the issue with Flash?
<ldiamond> anteaya, check the CPU usage of Firefox too
<ScottG489> ldiamond: Hey sry i went out to the grill
<Scunizi> anteaya: have them rename ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup and restart FF to see what happens.
<ldiamond> anteaya, Made firefox crash and high CPU usage
<anteaya> Scunizi, will try that, thanks
<ldiamond> anteaya, the newest binaries from Adobe should solve it
<Scunizi> anteaya: could just be a plugin or adon that's messing things up
<Dracie> most of the biggest issues with firefox are fixed by removing fconfigs
<ldiamond> ScottG489, WICD is a good network manager, but I dont believe it will solve your problem
<ScottG489> ldiamond: is WICD better then the nm applet? I would think there would be something better then the default one that comes with ubuntu. It seems kinda small too
<Scunizi> ldiamond: how do you get Firefox binaries from Adobe..????
<ldiamond> Scunizi, You get Flash binaries from adobe.
<night-wm> dracie, nope there's nothing under there.  just a P/N and a PID.
<marshall> does anybody know a way to improve Skype call quality in Intrepid?
<bbelt16ag> hey how would I  roll back a  version of  growisofs?
<ldiamond> Scunizi, check a few lines back, I stated the Flash issue.
<pHreaksYcle> marshall: it all depends on your microphone settings and internet connection
<pHreaksYcle> marshall: not much more
<night-wm> dracie, the P/N is 831411-1000
<anteaya> ldiamond, Scunizi thanks guys, transmitted the rename suggestion and will go from there
<ldiamond> ScottG489, Better, I dont know, I used to use WICD back a few months ago... it works well, but I have no problem with the default nm now
<marshall> pHreaksYcle, how do i optimize my internet settings for skype?
<Dracie> night-wm, hmm =-[ I don't think that really gives to any real versioning
<x__> ldiamond: yea i found that ppthtml works for wat i need it to just to view the text in a power point file
<pHreaksYcle> marshall: look up something for your router called QoS
<ldiamond> x__, oh, then its a much simpler problem.
<Dracie> night-wm, I do know the g5 uses the edev mouse protocole
<anteaya> ldiamond, so the flash suggestion is to uninstall flash as an ubunut package and reinstall flash as a binary package from adobe?
<ScottG489> ldiamond: Well I know my hardware does support AES because back when I had Vista on my laptop I was able to connect to my schools wifi fine after following the directions.
<marshall> pHreaksYcle, ive got the router QoS page open right now
<pHreaksYcle> marshall: depending on what router you have you can tell it to give more bandwidth to your VoIP cals
<night-wm> dracie, yea that's the only thing that's under there
<ldiamond> anteaya, you could do it that way. The flash plugin is located in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Dracie> night-wm, ok, well I think it might work if you tell hal to explicitly to make the mouse use that one protocle
<pHreaksYcle> marshall: im not sure about specifics, look up how to specifically do it by searching google for your router and skype
<pHreaksYcle> plenty of guides im guessing
<anteaya> ldiamond, thanks I will see how the first suggestion goes and then go for that one
<ldiamond> anteaya, its called libflashplayer.so. Replacing this file with the Adobe's binaries will work just fine
<anteaya> ldiamond, thanks so much, I will consider that my next suggestion
<night-wm> dracie, ok how would i go about doing that
<ldiamond> ScottG489, if your hardware has WPA2 support, it supports AES
<Dracie> night-wm, hmm my knowledge isn't that good so bear with me i'll give it a try =]
<ldiamond> anteaya, flash is only the problem is the issue occurs on flash sites.
<night-wm> dracie, alright no problem =)
<ldiamond> anteaya, otherwise, the Firefox binaries might be the problem
<ldiamond> anteaya, you can download these binaries directly from firefox.com
<homeskill> could anyone ever sell linux for a lot of money or does the gnu infrastructure prevent that
<Firerouge> Whats eveyone up to
<Dracie> homeskill, people sell linux
<ldiamond> homeskill, people already sell linux (for the support)
<Cycom> hey, I have a bcm4312, and the network manager bargraph for connection strength is showing no bars.  The connection is fine, and I can use the network, but it always look like I have no connection, and iwconfig doesn't show anything
<Dracie> with support bundled and some propietary extentions
<anteaya> ldiamond, thanks I am taking notes
<ldiamond> homeskill, Redhat enterprise is an example
<Cycom> is there something I can do about this?
<pHreaksYcle> lol
<ScottG489> ldiamond: YEa I have WPA and WPA2 for personal and enterprise
<homeskill> is wpa good enough or only wpa2
<redvamp128> homeskill:  Though the real money is not selling the linux- but providing support. (Though just look at Apple- But they also sell hardware they know works with their OS, plus some eyecandy)
<ScottG489> ldiamond: So how do i enabled AES?
<Scunizi> homeskill: Ubuntu is sold now in Best buy but includes restricted codecs that have had their license paid for by the purchase price
<ldiamond> ScottG489, your card will therefore encrypt using AES without problem.
<ldiamond> ScottG489, you dont have to enable this, its burnt in your wireless card
<ScottG489> ldiamond: Oh, so then I guess theres some other problem then :/
<bbelt16ag> Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/scd0 obs=32k seek=0'
<bbelt16ag> :-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<bbelt16ag> can somebody help me fix this error please?
<ldiamond> ScottG489,  Might be related to PEAP
<homeskill> Scunizi you mean ubuntu is sold byitself in stores or preinstalled on a computer?
<ldiamond> ScottG489, are you at school right now?
<Scunizi> homeskill: packaged
<Ishmael> i'm sorry, whatever i did, i froze me up
<Dracie> night-wm, I am not sure if this will help but I can pastebin my hal config for my trackball mouse
<homeskill> Scunizi how much does it cost compared to windows
<Ishmael> and i wasn't able to get any of your awesome advice
<Dracie> i'll give you a taste of syntax
<ScottG489> ldiamond: No I just got home. What do you think the problem could be with PEAP?
<Dracie> it'll*
<night-wm> dracie, alright lets see
<ScottG489> ldiamond: I've tried quite a few different configurations to try to get it to work
<ldiamond> ScottG489, I dont know, are you able to connect to the Access Point?
<Scunizi> homeskill: $20-$25 vs $99+
<krono2k3> is anyone here fimialr with ldap and samba as a pdc
<krono2k3> samba as a pdc
<ScottG489> ldiamond: What is that? I am able to see the network
<redvamp128> homeskill:  that kind of topics ﻿should be talked in #ubuntu-offtopic when people are wanting help
<homeskill> ok
<ldiamond> homeskill, you can order a free Ubuntu CD online (shipped to you for free). Its easy to install.
<Dracie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120434/ night-wm
<Scunizi> homeskill: I was just looking online and .. nothing now.
<Dracie> night-wm, I forgot how to figure out the mouse's id
<ldiamond> ScottG489, See the network and connect to it, but unable to access the internet.
<Ishmael> so, how might i remove the "enter" marks on a txt file?
<ScottG489> ldiamond: No I can not connected. I am not able to aquire an IP address
<ldiamond> Ishmael, as I told you earlier, open the text file in Gedit, go to search, replace, and replace \n with a space.
<ldiamond> ScottG489, Whats your wireless card?
<Ishmael> ldiamond, sorry, my entire system froze while i was trying to open the huge file, thanks for the help
<Dracie> ldiamond, could you do cat file | sed s/\n/ /g
<night-wm> dracie, hmm alright where is the hal config
<ldiamond> Ishmael, Dracie's solution works too.
<Dracie> ldiamond, ok thx i wasn't sure if my syntax was right
<krono2k3> can someone help me im having a hard time connecting my xp pro workstation to my samba pdc
<ldiamond> Ishmael, output it to another file with > file.txt
<ldiamond> Dracie, actually, I think its not right :p
<Dracie> night-wm, /etc/hal/fdi/policy/*.fdi are where you put hal polcies
<Dracie> ldiamond, lol
<Dracie> i'll try it
<jkristheking> dracie: wow
<ScottG489> ldiamond: Dell 1510 Wireless-N Card
<ldiamond> Are you able to connect to other WPA2 networks? (maybe your home network using WPA2) ?
<sagredo> I upgraded to 8.10 and skype isn't working, any ideas?
<jackfgr> hola
<jackfgr> hablo español
<night-wm> dracie, i think i found the hal config but i don't see anything regarding the mouse
<Scunizi> sagredo: reinstall.
<Scunizi> sagredo: skype that is
<ScottG489> ldiamond: Well I think I have a router/network card compatibility issue at home. The only network I connect to wirelessly consistantly is the apple stores wifi
<jackfgr> somebody spoken spanish?
<Scunizi> !es | jackfgr
<ubottu> jackfgr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dracie> night-wm, yeah you put in a new .fdi file for another device
<night-wm> ah ok
<sagredo> Scunizi: sounds good
<anteaya> ldiamond, Scunizi thanks guys the renaming of ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla_backup and the restart seemed to have solved the problem for now, and I told him about the suggestion to download the flash binary from adobe, cheers guys
<ScottG489> ldiamond: I work near the apple store and its really the only network I can use
<ldiamond> ScottG489, Then I dont know what the issue is, maybe Dell can help
<Scunizi> anteaya: good to hear.
<ScottG489> ldiamond: They dont use any sort of verification
<illumin8> Whats the command to unmount smbmounts please?
<oscar1> hello?
<oscar1> can anyone help me fix the speakers, all that comes out is static noise.
<Ishmael> thanks ldiamond, using \n i was able to input the proper code wrapping for every file :D
<mati_> what does killall gnome-panel do ?
<mati_> it just refreshes gnome or will kill what I have open ?
<oscar1> does anyone know how to fix the speakers so that there is no static?? Please help
<Brack101> I realize I'm totally nitpicking here....but my gnome panel casts a shadow on all windows underneath it, including maximized windows, which is ugly.  Can I make it not do this without disabling its shadow alltogether?
<crdlb> Brack101: no, although metacity has an ugly workaround in its compositor
<Brack101> crdlb: go on...
<crdlb> Brack101: to where?
<oscar1> all that comes out of my speakers is static...does anyone know how to fix this?? Please help
<Brack101> how can I use said workaround?
<crdlb> metacity
<crdlb> you're using compiz
<cahaya-05> decha
<Brack101> oh so you're saying I have to stop using compiz
<crdlb> I just turn off gnome-panel's shadow
<crdlb> but if you want the hack, you'd have to use metacity's compositor
<Brack101> but then it doesn't cast a shadow on the desktop :(
<Brack101> (even more ridiculous I know)
<reverendnathan> How flush apt-get's cache?
<night-wm> dracie, is there a specific name i should be calling the new *.fdi file?
<Dracie> night-wm, anything works
<night-wm> dracie, ok
<Brack101> I'd rather have it cast a shadow on maximized apps than not at all
<waylandbill> reverendnathan, apt-get clean
<Brack101> it just bothers me because my desktop looks SO much like leopard but this shadow runs it
<waylandbill> Brack101, with the window decorations on the wrong side of the windows and everything? ;-)
<Brack101> indeed
<nurie> ai............
<crdlb> Brack101: the problem is that the panel is stacked above the windows, so the panel's shadow would have to be stacked independently (or a hack in the drawing code would be needed, like metacity does)
<Brack101> or it could just be "always below" and then reserve the space on top for it
<jochar> hi, anyone here that can help me with pure-ftpd on ubuntu 8.10?
<Brack101> http://i44.tinypic.com/2vvrlmu.png - here it is looking like leopard
<crdlb> Brack101: think of the bottom panel; windows have to slide under it
<waylandbill> jochar, just ask the question and if someone can, they will.
<crdlb> the same would happen with the top panel if constrain Y weren't enabled
<jochar> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<jochar> ^^this is what i get when i try to connect to localhost
<waylandbill> Brack101, that is pretty close. Now just attach the current window's menu to the top of the screen and you'll be in business.
<shabati> Hello all
<Hammerjak> jochar, is the daemon running?
<Brack101> http://i40.tinypic.com/rj4i06.jpg here it is with mr. evil shadow ruining my fun
<shabati> How do I completely migrate my installation to a different computer?
<waylandbill> jochar, is it up and running even?
<Scunizi> shabati: will the new computer have an os on it or will what you have now work
<reverendnathan> Apt-Get is saying K3b is "upgradable", but it's the same version I have installed. How do I fix this? Already tried "sudo apt-get clean"
<jochar> ho do i find that out? when i restart it it seems to be okay
<thiebaude1> how do i remove the arrows in the ubuntu menu?
<crdlb> reverendnathan: are you getting it from a PPA or something?
<Hammerjak> jochar, /etc/init.d/ftpd status
<an0n> dido apt get autoclean
<Hammerjak> sudo /etc/init.d/ftpd status
<shabati> Scunizi: Either way is fine. I can install ubuntu on it
<Brack101> ok I kinda figured nobody would really care about my shadow
<Brack101> *sigh* I tried
<shabati> I'm just looking for a sure fire way to not lose any settings or files
<jochar> sudo: /etc/init.d/ftpd: command not found
<jochar> samn
<lvlefisto> when i double click an html document, it opens in Text Editor, how to change the default app to FireFox?
<jochar> damn even
<Hammerjak> i don't have pure-ftpd installed so i don't know the exact command
<Brack101> jochar: no that's a good thing, now you know what's wrong
<crdlb> reverendnathan: there was a bug a long time ago where compiz from the compiz PPA would never disappear from the update-manager because of a capitalisation difference in the metadata
<shabati> Scunizi: I have /home installed on a separate partition
<Scunizi> shabati: well if  you don't mind wiping out whatever is on the new computer you can use partimage to image your partitions now and restore them to the new machine.. the other way is to  put your current HD into the new machine and boot from it.
<crdlb> could be something similar happening now, if you're using a package from outside the main repos
<Hammerjak> jochar, type sudo /etc/init.d/pure    then hit tab a couple times and see if it fills in a name
<Scunizi> shabati: having /home seperate was a good move.  much easier..
<Hammerjak> if it does use that name and type status
<shabati> I was thinking of using partimage, but how would that work with a bigger hard drive and/or different hardware??
<reverendnathan> crdlb: I have only the ubuntu dbs
<jdmnynja> anyone have a good page I can check out to learn unix?
<jochar> i got pure-ftpd there
<Hammerjak> cool
<Hammerjak> sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd status
<jochar> # sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd status
<jochar> Usage: /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<Hammerjak> dang
<anathematic> how do I find out what version of ssh I'm using on my ubuntu server?
<Hammerjak> ok jochar, type 'ps -ef | grep ftp'
<jochar> root 17488 30485 0 07:17 pts/0 00:00:00 grep ftp
<Scunizi> anathematic: you can apt-cache search openssh ... there are other ways that are more direct but I can't remember them
<Hammerjak> ok jochar, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start'
<Hammerjak> it's not running
<waylandbill> anathematic, ssh -V
<Scunizi> there you go!
<sagredo> I updated to 8.10 and skype reports: "Problem with Audio Playback"; I tried reinstalling the program but it still returns the same error
<jochar> Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -Y 1 -E -c 20 -X -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -C 4 -p 4500:4600 -x -P xxx.xx.xx.xx -R -u 1000 -b -A -S ,21 -B
<jochar> should be there internal or external ip?
<Hammerjak> not sure
<Hammerjak> try connecting though
<Hammerjak> ftp localhost
<jochar> ftp: connect: Connection refused < on both internal and external and localhost
<Hammerjak> hmm
<Hammerjak> type 'ps -ef | grep ftp' again
<jochar> its a vps server that im using
<mrpockets> Where does Ff save its bookmarks?
<sagredo> How can I have alsamixer show more options?
<Hammerjak> mrpockets, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/bookmarks.html
<mrpockets> thanks
<Hammerjak> np
<jochar> so what now?
<jochar> rebuild?
<Hammerjak> did it show the same thing? pure-ftpd isn't running?
<Hammerjak> we manually started it, so if it's not running now that means it died trying to start up
<jochar> well if i use 'top' its not there
<Hammerjak> it wouldn't be at the top though
<Hammerjak> it's sitting idle
<lvlefisto> nvm, i found out how
<lvlefisto> thanks!
<Hammerjak> unless you're doing a search or filter on top
<ian_`> How do I change the default program to open an extension? like .php files open with gedit o.o;
<bruenig> !default | ian_`
<ubottu> ian_`: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<ryty> so has anyone been able to compile evolution-mapi yet?
<bruenig> I am sure someone has
<jochar> any other ftpd that would work with ssl?
<Hammerjak> jochar, well there's vsftp the 'very secure' ftp daemon
<mrpockets> which is SSH
<mrpockets> but with the ability to transfer files
<Hammerjak> oh.
<Hammerjak> :)
<mrpockets> but yah
<mrpockets> if your'e running sshd, you can vsftpd to the server
<hlm> help: gnoe-schedule instantly closes when attempting to open it
<jochar> sshd is runnig but i wan ftp as well
<hlm> gnome*
<jochar> gnome or kde?
<dooco> usser are you still here
<voodoox> hey guys
<usser> jochar, why dont u use ssh's sftp?
<voodoox> how i can install the new amsn in ubuntu 7.4
<sagredo> YO YO YO! how come after upgrading to 8.10 aptitude says Install these packages without verification
<voodoox> i need help w that
<cd> so many people ?
<sagredo> I'm a little scared
<sagredo> a little
<sandGorgon> is it possible to choose packages during ubuntu install. I want a lightweight ubuntu installation on several computers - no office , games, gimp, etc. only browser and c++ devkits
<Hammerjak> sandGorgon, have you considered xubuntu?
<hlm>  help: gnome-schedule instantly closes when attempting to open it
<bruenig> sandGorgon: there is no lightweight ubuntu
<jochar> i dont want bo be giving ssh access to anyone apart from me
<Brack101> sandGorgon: debian is your friend
<jochar> thats why ftp
<bruenig> sandGorgon: debian is what you aer looking for
<bruenig> are*
<jonkenny007> does anyone know how to remove duplicate songs from banshee?
<bruenig> jonkenny007: right click not working?
<Brack101> sandGorgon: it'll have you singing amazing grace
<jonkenny007> i have 30.000 songs
<blackhat> hey
<BrokenIce> asd
<jonkenny007> thats a lot of right clicks
<jonkenny007> anyway to scan library in banshee and remove all duplicate songs?
<blackhat> send 23 soung jonkenny007
<cd> where is Nvu? i need it ?
<bruenig> jonkenny007: why do you hate duplicate songs to begin with, I mean aren't they different versions and recording of the songs, so wouldn't you want to have them all available?
<bruenig> jonkenny007: I don't know anything about banshee, you can do this via script however if you want
<sandGorgon> Brack101: umm... so I can have a GUI environment in debian with none of the extra packages ?
<cd> some one could help me
<Brack101> sandGorgon: yep
<bruenig> sandGorgon: yes, you might also look at arch for what you are describing
<jonkenny007> no.. i had two libraries.. and i merged them .. now i have exact copies of same files prob ~2000 of them in the library
<jonkenny007> i need to clean it out
<Brack101> sandGorgon: by default you get a really basic Gnome install
<z0d14k> I am running an updated jaunty system, and the fonts are HUGE.  Any ideas what has changed and how I can change it back?
<jonkenny007> bruenig: how do you do it through a script?
<bruenig> jonkenny007: how is this arranged on the filesystem
<hlm>  help: gnome-schedule instantly closes when attempting to open it
<bruenig> jonkenny007: do they have the same filenames or are you talking about having same tags
<jonkenny007> now all under same directory.. with A LOT of sub directories.. its a total mess
<jonkenny007> no exact same file name .. everything
<jhonnyboy> can anyone help me with some sound issues?
<sandGorgon> bruenig: i did.. its a bit too complicated to set up. i dont want to be doing a lot of things  - cos i have 10 computers or so to install
<bruenig> jonkenny007: do the filenames have spaces in them
<jonkenny007> some do..
<jonkenny007> not all
<Brack101> jhonnyboy: just ask
<Brack101> don't ask to ask on IRC, people get pissy
<jonkenny007> there are so many of them and so unorganized.. i just want to remove all duplicates (anyway possible) duplicates are exact copies
<jhonnyboy> Brack101: thanks
<hlm>  help: gnome-schedule instantly closes when attempting to open it
<anathematic> how do I remove hosts which are compromised under ssh-vulnkey?
<cishpix> anyone can help me about pdc server?
<bruenig> jonkenny007: there are a few ways I can think of doing this, but unless you are a programmer you probably can't do it
<hlm>  help: gnome-schedule instantly closes when attempting to open it
<jhonnyboy> I'm trying to get sound out of all my speakers(6) i am only getting sound out of the front two and the subwoofer. Any ideas?
<ryty> turn up the volume for the rear speakers?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: all of them are up
<jonkenny007> bruenig: i am not :(
<bruenig> jonkenny007: I think the best way to do it is just to create a rolling md5sum array. So you just iterate through the files one by one, get the md5sum, see if that md5sum has already been gotten before, if it has delete the file, if it hasn't add the md5sum to the array, and move on to the next file
<bruenig> this is sure to delete only pure duplicates
<kansan> um, why does my server not respond to pings?  and should it (for nagios monitoring purposes)?  how can i make it do so?
<LMJ> hi
<ryty> jhonnyboy, install alsamixergui and double-check
<krono2k3> hey can someone help me i am having an issue when im try to connect an xp pro system to a domain domain i get the error cannot find user name im using ldap for authenication and i see that the entry for the computer is in ldap
<LMJ> kansan : did you setup a firewall on the computer ?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: working on that
<woody86> is there any way to change the way the date is displayed on the default Ubuntu clock? Say from it's current display to "2009-02-19"
<ryty> jhonnyboy, also be aware, a capture card or similar may be shown in alsamixergui
<ryty> try from the command line "alsamixergui -c 1"
<jhonnyboy> ryty: that gave me errors, im using the GUI now but it's a bit confusing.
<jhonnyboy> ryty: everything is grey
<ryty> if you double-click the volume control, it will give you a better interface
<ryty> make sure to select the relevant card in the drop-down menu on the top
<jhonnyboy> ryty: volume control is what i have been using, yes
<jhonnyboy> all of the playback volumes are up
<jhonnyboy> i have the right card selected
<ryty> go to preferences and check everything to show all of them
<Tha_Stig> umm, just wondering if anyone knows a dedicated channel for linux for the acer aspire one netbook?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: that is done
<Tha_Stig> my lan stopped working after my first restart D:
<DJNomad> tha stig i seen torrents for them
<DJNomad> nvm
<DJNomad> i lost lol
<Tha_Stig> lol
<ryty> jhonnyboy, what kind of card?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: Creative Audigy SE
<Tha_Stig> surprisingly my main laptop is fully compatible with ubuntu, but my netbook is having some issues T.T no wifi/no lan
<kansan> LMJ, not that i'm aware of
<jhonnyboy> ryty: Device is shown as CA0106
<tsopp> Hey quick question, is there a good GUI program for encrypting files? Using gpg or something?
<LMJ> kansan : can this box ping the rest of your network ?
<offensive_jerk> hello
<DJNomad> ne one that can mount flashdrives
<jonkenny007> brueing: i found one already written, it's called "fdupes" and it does exactly what you suggested
<jonkenny007> thanks
<DJNomad> mine dont wanna mount
<ryty> jhonnyboy, strange
<kansan> LMJ, nope
<ryty> I have an audigy 2 pro and haven't had any problems
<jhonnyboy> ryty: under recording my line in is all the way down.
<ryty> as long as the proper volumes are turned up
<DJNomad> mine is phone
<LMJ> than kansan : are you sure this machine is correctly connected to the network ?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: everytime i put it up and close volume control is goes back down.
<ryty> jhonnyboy, did this work recently?
<DJNomad> go bt for it cable and card adapter none of em work lol
<kansan> LMJ, sure i can ping publicly accessible sites
<jhonnyboy> ryty: my surround sound has never worked. Only the front speakers and the sub
<jhonnyboy> ryty: I'm not getting my system sound either.
<ryty> wrong ports on the card?
<ijustam> so... firefox hangs a lot.  open bookmarks menu.. it hangs.  play a flash embed movie.. it hangs.  open history, it hangs.  is this a known ubuntu issue?
<ryty> also, do you have onboard audio?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: i can only hear things online, and from music player and etc..
<DJNomad> flash issue
<ryty> if so, try going to your bios and disabling it
<jhonnyboy> ryty: onboard is disabled
<offensive_jerk> never had firefox issues
<DJNomad> but yeah happens w old box mine
<ryty> interesting
<jhonnyboy> yes it is lol
<jhonnyboy> would you like any screen shots?
<ryty> could you post an lspci?
<jhonnyboy> sure
<jhonnyboy> ryty: can you teach me how
<DJNomad> i want a shot of whiskey
<ryty> and not in here, a pastebin somewhere
<jhonnyboy> ryty: and what is an lspci
<jhonnyboy> lol
<LMJ> do you have the right submask kansan  ?
<ryty> jhonnyboy, open a terminal, type in "lspci" copy and paste the outputs in to the window at pastebin.ca
<ryty> and give me the link once submitted
<ryty> (or paste.ubuntu.com)
<jhonnyboy> ryty: http://pastebin.com/d27724eeb
<kansan> LMJ, dont know how can i tell
<rdw200169> tsopp, you just want to encrypt files, right?
<LMJ> kansan : paste a "ifconfig -a" and "iptables -L" from both computer on pastbin
<brian7888> Hello
<jhonnyboy> ryty: got it?
<ryty> yah
<brian7888> I have been having some massive problems with my audio...its dosent work. Ubuntu recognizes my onboard audio device but it wont play...just wondering what to do
<kansan> LMJ, http://pastie.org/394758
<tsopp> rdw200169: Ah found what I was looking for, thanks anyways.
<Nasra> my ubuntu box does not want to shut up....why?     I hit button shut down...then it reboots again....and then again...what should I do...any help will be appreciated....thanks
<darthanubis> Nasra, hold the power button down
<brian7888> any suggestions on how to fix audio? I have tried the step by step troubleshooting and not luck...Its onboard and you would think it would work.
<ryty> jhonnyboy, does "cat /proc/meminfo > /dev/dsp" cause any noise?
<LMJ> do you have the other computer kansan  ?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: do i type that in the terminal?
<ryty> or copy and paste it
<kansan> LMJ, i do but i have to run
<kansan> LMJ, thanks for helping me thus far!Q
<ryty> it's just going to be a "blip" if anything
<Nasra> darthanubis: are you serious ? ....just want to do it the normal way.....
<brian7888> it says access denied ryty
<jhonnyboy> ryty: yes it does
<ryty> jhonnyboy, front only, or back too?
<darthanubis> Nasra, you may to do it that way jusst this one time
<Nasra> okay
<jhonnyboy> ryty: seems like front only
<ryty> brian7888, you have a permissions problem
<brian7888> how do I fix that?
<ryty> brian7888, sudo usermod -a -G audio <yourusername>
<ryty> try that
<brian7888> do I add the <>
<ryty> brian7888, no
<jhonnyboy> ryty: only the front speakers output the sound
<ryty> jhonnyboy, hrmm
<ryty> jhonnyboy, have you updated lately?
<jhonnyboy> ryty: updated the OS?
<ryty> yah, the auto update things that pop up?
<DJNomad> anyone know how to list things connected like a flashdrive other than the dm way
<jhonnyboy> ryty: i updated/upgraded the day i installed it which was about 3 days ago lol
<jhonnyboy> ryty: i did get-update
<ryty> jhonnyboy, have you rebooted since then?
<DJNomad> i seen a list earlier on the net
<brian7888> nothing happens ryty when I type that command
<jhonnyboy> ryty: yes, but i have a problem with that too
<jhonnyboy> ryty: when i reboot my system freezes at the BIOS post screen
<brian7888> sudo usermod -a -G audio <youruserna>
<ryty> jhonnyboy, uhhhh, I'd recommend flashing your bios
<ryty> brian7888, here, an easier line
<jhonnyboy> ryty: but it works fine with Windows. When i reboot off of windows i have no problem, I'm dual booting.
<brian7888> ok
<ryty> (sans quotes) `sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER`
<brian7888> it gives me a sytax error
<brian7888> unexpected toke
<brian7888> *token
<Ishmael> toke?
<Ishmael> :( got me excited
<brian7888> haha
<ryty> did you do it with the quotes?
<offensive_jerk> haha
<brian7888> no
<ryty> that should not have given you any errors
<ryty> don't re-type it, copy and paste it over
<brian7888> ok...I entered my password
<brian7888> but nothing happened
<offensive_jerk> please commence
<jhonnyboy> ryty: I'm dual booting Windows/Linux. When i reboot off of Windows the computer passes the POST test perfectly and boots into windows, but it's a different story with Ubuntu.
<ryty> it did, just didn't say anything back which is a good thing
<Nasra> darthanubis:...negative it keeps rebooting itself up...something must be wrong
<ryty> brian7888, now try `cat /proc/meminfo > /dev/dsp`
<offensive_jerk> post should have nothing to do with linux
<moeman> hello
<offensive_jerk> hello moe
<jebblue> DJNomad Admin | System Monitor shows connected filesystems and lsof shows open files
<moeman> how do I find how many ppl in this room
<brian7888> ryty permission denied
<ryty> moeman, 1354
<ryty> total
<DJNomad> thanks
<jhonnyboy> ryty: No comment?
<ryty> brian7888, do an ls -l /dev/dsp* and paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ryty> jhonnyboy, I don't know what's going on
<Nasra> Can any1 tell me why my computer (ubuntu box) keep rebooting when I want to shut it down?
<DJNomad> i got this out of dmesg
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/d16eaa80d
<ryty> jhonnyboy, type in dmesg and paste your results to a pastebin
<Droopsta915> where does private data go after its been cleared?
<DJNomad> i cant figure out where the drive is to begin to mount it lol
<NFischer> How do i show more than 10 Search results in the gnome Deskbar?!
<offensive_jerk> it goes to my cpu
<moeman> wow this is hot i can learn alot if I just monitor this
<idefine> how can i get grub to boot up a raid 5 setup?
<t35t0r> software raid?
<t35t0r> you can't put the boot partition on a software raid
<Nasra> Can any1 tell me why my computer (ubuntu box) keep rebooting when I want to shut it down?      help ....help ...please..
<t35t0r> just copy the boot partition to all of your drives
<jhonnyboy> ryty: http://pastebin.com/d1ba87be1
<t35t0r> Nasra, bad acpi, bad bios
<brian7888> it says not such file in directory
<ryty> brian7888, there's your problem
<brian7888> ?
<t35t0r> can anyone connect to tomshardware.com?
<Nasra> t350r: how do I fix that ...is there a way around that/
<jhonnyboy> ryty: got it?
<ryty> there's no such file...there should be
<brian7888> uh oh....
<ryty> jhattara, affirmative
<ryty> brian7888, relax, should be easy to replace
<ryty> it's just a node
<brian7888> ok
<ryty> brian7888, post your dmesg to a pastebin
<offensive_jerk> my wife
<offensive_jerk> \exit
<offensive_jerk> \quit
<moeman> ?
<brian7888> kinda a noob what is that?
<jhonnyboy> offensive_jerk: /quit
<offensive_jerk> omg, thats right
<offensive_jerk> sorry about that fellas
<jhonnyboy> offensive_jerk: np :)
<ryty> jhonnyboy, what is sdc1 mounted as? it looks like it's having I/O problems of some sort
<ryty> (type in "mount")
<jhonnyboy> sdc1 is my windows partition
<brian7888> ryty...got it
<jhonnyboy> ryty: better said it's the Hard Drive dedicated to my Windows OS
<moeman> how come none of my irsii commands are working
<moeman> +
<moeman> +i
<jhonnyboy> ryty: Any other ideas?
<ryty> I'm not seeing much in dmesg
<moeman> how do I get a list of all commands
<moeman> in irsii
<jhonnyboy> i think it's something inside the Ubuntu OS
<_VIM_> moeman, /set
<jhonnyboy> some configuration
<brian7888> did you get my output ryty?
<Droopsta915> where does private data go after its been cleared?
<ryty> brian7888, I didn't, still waiting for your link from you
<brian7888> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<brian7888> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<brian7888> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<_VIM_> moeman: take a look at /help too
<brian7888> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<crdlb> moeman: /help but #irssi would be better for irssi questions
<brian7888> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<jhonnyboy> lol
<brian7888> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ryty> brian7888, not in here
<brian7888> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<brian7888> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<FloodBot1> brian7888: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhonnyboy> brian: paste it in PASTEBIN
<brian7888> /dev/sda1 on /host type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<nickrud> where's my floodbot!
<jhonnyboy> lol
<nickrud> oh, thre
<ryty> hence why I said pastebin
<jhonnyboy> ryty: is there a way to get surround sound in ubuntu? or is it just something in my system that's messed up.
<moeman> HILIGHT
<moeman> --HILIGHT
<ryty> jhonnyboy, seems to work pretty well for me :-)
<jhonnyboy> ryty: :( lol
<jhonnyboy> ryty: I want surround sound too :D
<jhonnyboy> lol
<nickrud> moeman, please don't use this channel to experiment with irssi; you can create your own:   /j #moeman
<_VIM_> moeman: donno if you got that /help and /set, was kinda hard to see anything in that tsunami a minute ago from brian7888
<moeman> good idea
<jhonnyboy> ryty: screenshots?
<kazimir> Hey, can I get some help with an audio problem?
<ryty> jhonnyboy, I don't see it helping
<]Zeta[> list
<jhonnyboy> ryty: under swithces, i dont have IEC958 selected
<ryty> kazimir, they seem to be common
<KevDog> When you run a command similar to sudo apt-get build-dep <package>, is there a way to find out what packages will be installed or contained in the dependency package?
<ryty> is there a bug going with audio?
<kazimir> What do you mean, ryty?
<cd> still
<ryty> kazimir, you're the third in like 10 minutes
<kazimir> It's not a bug, really. I just can't get my USB headset to work.
<brian7888> i posted into the pastebin
<jhonnyboy> ryty: no im just a newcomer to the Linux OS
<PocketLap> just upgraded to 8.10
<brian7888> http://pastebin.com/m46e70a5a
<jhonnyboy> ryty: no bug here
<PocketLap> installed nvidia xconfig settings
<PocketLap> ran sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cd> what are you say
<PocketLap> restarted x
<ryty> brian7888, I asked for a dmesg, not a `mount`
<PocketLap> and when i go into nvidias xconfig manager it still says x isnt setup
<ryty> kazimir, which brand?
<kazimir> Microsoft Lifechat.
<jhonnyboy> ryty: Thanks for all your help
<jhonnyboy> goodnight everyone
<ryty> kazimir, you probably just need to install/enable the module
<ryty> kazimir, lsusb and pastebin it
<snewp> hi, i tried installing gfxboot but when i tried doing find /boot/grub/stage1 it gave me an error 15: File not found .. any idea? or any link on how to install gfxboot ? thanks
<kazimir> Okay.
<MindVirus> "The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded."
<MindVirus> How do I fix this?
<MindVirus> Got that after running Mono.
<ryty> mono is a virus isn't it?
<ryty> ;-)
<brian7888> http://pastebin.com/m4fb90d1d
<mmx_cq> 大家好阿
<mmx_cq> 经济
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<brian7888> there is the dmesg
<kazimir> ryty: http://pastebin.ca/1342602
<mmx_cq> 大家有学jsp php的没有阿
<nickrud> !cn | mmx_cq
<ubottu> mmx_cq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<brian7888> is that better ryty?
<kazimir> Any idea, ryty
<ryty> brian7888, yes
<mmx_cq> who is php
<ryty> kazimir, not yet
<kazimir> Ok
<mmx_cq> who is jsp
<henry6> hello world
<henry6> :)
<kazimir> PHP and JSP are programming languages, mmx_cq
<mmx_cq> yes
<mmx_cq> programming languages
<cfedde> jsp is itself not a programming language.
<ryty> kazimir, give this a shot: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<mmx_cq> i learing jsp
<mmx_cq> and php
<mmx_cq> don't asp and .net
<kazimir> ryty: I tried that before I came here, but the second step didn't work.
<kazimir> The asoundconf-gtk
<brian7888> ryty any thoughts?
<kazimir> I don't get "headset" under the list
<ryty> kazimir, System->Preferences->Sound
<ryty> okay
<ryty> brian7888, not yet
<kazimir> I went there
<_VIM_> is there anyway to make the baloon tips in Konversation stack like Xchat's baloon tips do?
<kazimir> Changed everything to ALSA
<ryty> brian7888, what does System->Preferences->Sound show for you?
<henry6> there
<henry6> yaya
<henry6> I want to ask in window has scheduler
<henry6> may i know in Ubuntu where to call the schduler?
<lg29> Can anyone help me figure out why I can't edit a config file for vmware?  I found a thread here http://communities.vmware.com/thread/177321 that says I can add a few lines to the config file in /etc/vmware-server-console/ but when I say sudo gedit config there's a permissions error and i can't save?  i'm sure it's something obvious.. kind of a newbie here.  any help much appreciated :)
<t35t0r> is there anythiing like mixmeister pro for linux that's "free" ?
<brian7888> auto detect everything...and sound capture alsa advanced linux sound architecture
<brian7888> no device under default mixer tasks
<t35t0r> i've tried something called bpmdj ..it's too difficult to use
<brian7888> *tracks
<ryty> kazimir, try "sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio"
<t35t0r> it's as if only the author can use that program
<Scunizi> lg29: not sure how you'll do this but you probably need to stop the vmware service first before editing.
<ryty> and see if it makes a difference
<kazimir> Okay, I entered it. What not?
<kazimir> now*
<ryty> go to the sound manager and see if it's listed now
<Spanglegluppet> hey guys, I'm on 8.10 and my sound has suddenly stopped working. it's not muted or any of the obvious things. any ideas?
<kriyas> how to install adobe reader in ubuntu
<_VIM_> !medibuntu | kriyas
<ubottu> kriyas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ryty> kriyas, don't? use Document viewer
<cd> so many questions?
<bruenig> kriyas: don't install that bloat
<bruenig> ryty: protip, called evince
<kazimir> No, it's not listed. "Intel", "default", and "PulseAudio" are listed
<brian7888> where is soundmanager?
<lg29> Scunizi: hmm, that's helpful.  well, there's two virtual machines i access on a server at work.  I was thinking that the config file in /etc/vmware-server-console was just my config file for my own console on my laptop.  i'm doing data entry and life would be sweet if the arrow keys worked.  you think i need to shut down the remote virtual machines for this?  i could do that.
<sebsebseb> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ryty> brian7888, that wasn't meant for you
<brian7888> oh ok
<Scunizi> lg29: the config is probalby on the remote servers.. you might need to edit those and then just restart vmware services on the remote server
<TiZ> Hi. I have a strange bug in Firefox and Swiftfox, with the SVN Murrine engine. With the latest version installed, I have a white border around my address bar and search bar. It goes away if I mouse over it, but it comes back if I do, well, most anything. Can anyone help me fix this? I can upload a screenshot of the problem if necessary.
<ryty> kazimir, I'm not sure which module your headset uses
<B14CKH4T> hey guys i need superkaramba themes
<B14CKH4T> how i can find that
<kazimir> ryty: How do I find out?
<bruenig> B14CKH4T: there are various search engins on the internet
<brian7888> I get this error when I try to test my speakers audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argumentaudiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"audiotestsrc wave=si
<brian7888> ne freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<ryty> kazimir, I've had good luck with google ;-)
<kazimir> I looked around google, but nothing seemed to work.
<cactusfrog> hey whats microsoft acsess
<bruenig> TiZ: firefox is not exactly the most true to form gtk implementation
<cactusfrog> acually it is
<lg29> Scunizi:  ahh, ok.  Yeah, i had had a hunch that it might not have much to do with my local machine... seemed to easy to be true.  well, i'll ask our IT person to do it.  I was hoping to avoid pestering him :)  thanks for your help
<cactusfrog> but what is microsoft acsess
<bruenig> TiZ: or I should say, it doesn't implement gtk in a very sane way
<cactusfrog> and what does it do
<cactusfrog> i need to know
<bruenig> TiZ: so you need to get another theme or hack the one you have
<Scunizi> lg29: np :)
<cactusfrog> ok
<TiZ> bruenig: I know. But it's really weird. I seem to be like, the only person with this bug. There's like one other person, and he didn't get it solved.
<ryty> kazimir, this you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911843
<ryty> ?
<nickrud> cactusfrog, a database program, see ##windows for more
<bruenig> TiZ: get another theme or hack
<TiZ> cactusfrog: MS Access is a database program.
<cactusfrog> whats that
<kazimir> No, that's not me, ryty
<ryty> http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Access
<TiZ> bruenig: It happens with all murrine themes while the SVN version of Murrine is installed.
<bruenig> TiZ: you know what's up
<bruenig> TiZ: there is no magic command to get you ought of this, hack or move along to something else
<cactusfrog> I am having truble preforming a dos attack
<cactusfrog> i need some help
<cactusfrog> I am on Ubuntu
<kazimir> ryty: Same headset,though.
<ryty> interesting
<nickrud> cactusfrog, not a fit subject for here. only warning
<cactusfrog> what do you mean
 * nickrud gasps, no magic command? But this is linux!
<TiZ> bruenig: Uh... huh? I'm not looking for a magic command. I'm looking for assistance, any knowledge whatsoever that might help me solve this, rather than ignoring it or rolling back to Intrepid's Murrine (I can't do that now, my theme uses a bunch of SVN stuff now).
<brian7888> any thoughts now ryty?
<ryty> brian7888, not right now, no
<suma> i like to do c programs in ubuntu what are the softwares need to be installed to do that?
<nickrud> !build-essential | suma
<ubottu> suma: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ryty> brian7888, I would say that for some reason your sound card isn't getting detected, OR, the module isn't being loaded
<kazimir> ryty: Any other ideas?
<ryty> kazimir, still looking
<TiZ> This is Linux. It was to my understanding that we _fix_ problems here. ;)
<kazimir> ryty: Alright
<brian7888> my card is being detected...the diagnostics recognizes it.....
<jakswa> any good fellows bored enough to point me to known linux documentaries, akin to Revolution OS?
<brian7888> so how do I load my module?
<ryty> brian7888, which chip is it for the audio?
<bruenig> TiZ: hack the source
<TiZ> bruenig: You're kidding, right? :|
<ryty> kazimir, what does `cat /proc/asound/cards` show you?
<nickrud> TiZ, bruenig is right. If svn is bad, hacking code is your only option unless you roll back
<ryty> (in the pastebin please)
<dyf> hello.. does openoffice writer support adding comments to documents? if yes, how do i bring them up?
<ryty> brian7888, same question for you
<ryty> I'll repeat, pastebin please
<cactusfrog> dont bother these people arn't helpful i switch to linux because i think they are going to be suportive but instead they say that DOS attacks are bad becasue they don't agree with there morals wtf just telll me thats the point of this isn;t it???
<kazimir> ryty: It says no such file or directory.
<cactusfrog> you forgot cd
<cactusfrog> and the quotes
<brian7888> nvm aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<kazimir> ryty: Oops, I misspelled it, hold on
<TiZ> I was gonna tell that guy off. :(
<ryty> nickrud, was that cactusfrog?
<nickrud> ryty, yes
<TiZ> Yeah.
<ryty> yay
<nickrud> told him one warning. But the troll is gone, so let's not feed the rest
<Hellboundomlett> erver irc.adelais.net
<B14CKH4T> hi voodoox
<kriyas>               ubottu :i am not able to install that packages,what i do?
<B14CKH4T> u a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brian7888> so how do I get linux to recognize my sound card?
<kazimir> ryty: http://pastebin.ca/1342609
 * Scunizi tips his hat to a friendly nic in the channel.. nickrud :)
<ryty> brian7888, what kind of chip is it?
<ryty> brian7888, do an lspci and pastebin it
<TiZ> Well, maybe Cimi would have more knowledge about this seriously remote problem. What's a good way to contact him?
<kriyas> Any alternative to install adobe reader
<ryty> kazimir, try opening the Volume Control by double-clicking on the little speaker next to the clock
<ryty> select the lifechat from the drop-down, and make sure it's turned up?
<brian7888> intel p45 chipset for asus p5q mobo
<Scunizi> kriyas: medibuntu repo's will give you that.. if you really need it
<bruenig> TiZ: your problem is clear, I mean even if one doesn't know what source changes need to be done, one can identify that your problem is a source problem
<kazimir> ryty: I set the default device from there, but I still hear no sound.
<ryty> kazimir, and the volume is turned up?
<bruenig> TiZ: there is no way around that. If the source is bad either on ff end or your engine's end, you can't do anything but fix that
<bruenig> or move to something else
<kazimir> ryty: All the way.
<kazimir> ryty: Keep in mind, I'
<kazimir> ryty: I'm testing the sound by a youtube video, if that matters.
<brian7888> ryty- intel p45 chipset for asus p5q mobo
<kazimir> brian7888: I have the same motherboard on my desktop ^_^
<ryty> kazimir, try a "cat /proc/meminfo > /dev/dsp1"
<ryty> and listen to the headphones, anything?
<TiZ> bruenig: What you're saying mostly makes sense. I don't mean to be adversarial, but Firefox is the most popular browser for Linux, and there are loads of murrine-svn themes on gnome-look. If it was a source problem, wouldn't it be more widespread? I'm not trying to be argumentative, it just doesn't make sense.
<kazimir> ryty: Yes, I heard a sound./
<brian7888> your audio not working kazimir?
<ryty> good signs.
<kazimir> Mmm
<bruenig> TiZ: firefox is well known as having a hacked together gtk setup, it is not like other apps
<brian7888> maybe p5q isnt supported by ubuntu or something
<ryty> kazimir, go back to System->Preferences->Sound and change all of them to the Headset if you can find it in the drop downs
<ryty> if not, what are your choices?
<TiZ> bruenig: I'm well aware of that.
<bruenig> TiZ: I have themes that work everywhere else except firefox's input boxes where for some reason the background is black and the letters are black. Everywhere else any other input in any other app is grey on black, but not firefox in what is seemingly an identical sort of thing
<bruenig> TiZ: so it is more widespread, but what people do is they move along to other themes. You don't see bug reports on themes usually because the are millions of them
<linxuz3r> what is the method you call when you want to print a page back to back
<kazimir> ryty: I see my headset, yes. Change everything to it?
<ryty> kazimir, sure
<ryty> kazimir, then, give it a shot
<billybigrigger> how come i keep getting an error when i play games, x11 driver not configured with opengl
<ryty> (careful with the volume, remember it's turned up)
<billybigrigger> like wormux, foobillard
<kazimir> ryty: No dice, bro.
<billybigrigger> direct rendering is enabled, and im using the nvidia.com driver
<ari_stre1s> guys, anyone using terminator?
<ryty> kazimir, hrmm
<brian7888> yea me too...ryty
<kazimir> ryty: Should I completely restart Firefox, then try?
<TiZ> bruenig: I don't imagine that people would file bug reports on themes. But if it was so simple as a source problem, everyone who wanted to make or use Murrine SVN themes would be bothering the hell out of Cimi, and he'd either fix it, or svn murrine wouldn't be used. That's the way I imagine it, anyways.
<ryty> kazimir, his test to the right and see if it works?
<linxuz3r> what is the method you call when you want to print a page back to back
<ryty> (under the System->Preferences->sound dialogue box)
<kazimir> ryty: I can hear it from there fine, but nothing else produces sound.
<bruenig> TiZ: it is a firefox source problem
<bruenig> firefox is, shall we say, not standards complaint on gtk
<bruenig> if that makes sense
<nickrud> bruenig, TiZ you're straying a bit out of the #ubuntu topic, although it _is_ pretty slow.
<TiZ> bruenig: I understand your point fully well. I think you understand mine, too. At this point, we're just back-and-forthing with no real constructiveness. :P
<bruenig> wel
<bruenig> you are wrong and I am right =D
<brian7888> RYTY: I have same mother board and chipset as kazimir maybe ours isnt supported....
<TiZ> Well you're a poopy-head. :P
<ryty> brian7888, his is with usb audio, yours is with audio, period.
<brian7888> ryty: oh ok, mine is digital coax out
<linxuz3r> what is the method you call when you want to print a page back to back????????
<kazimir> brian7888: I'm also not on the computer with that motherboard, I'm on my laptop
<ryty> linxuz3r, double-sided?
<brian7888> kazimir: oh ok
<TiZ> Well, in any case, bruenig, thanks for trying. :) I'll go to gnome-look and see if anyone else using Murrine SVN has this problem.
<nickrud> linxuz3r, duplex?
<brian7888> ryty: should I just re-install ubuntu?
<kazimir> ryty: Anythin'?
<ryty> kazimir, yours I think has to do with a conflict
<ryty> apps are still using your other sound card
<kazimir> ryty: Whatcha mean?
<kazimir> ryty: Hm..
<B14CKH4T> exit
<ryty> kazimir, trying to figure out how to change that...but make it convenient
<kazimir> ryty: Well, the think is, this laptop has no audio. The speakers and sound chip are blown as far as I know
<kazimir> ryty: thing*
<kazimir> ryty: Which is why I'm using the USB headset.
<ryty> kazimir, do an lsmod and pastebin it, we can test something
<kazimir> ryty: As you wish
<ryty> brian7888, go to your bios and confirm the onboard audio is turned on
<ryty> if not, turn it on, if so, the search continues
<brian7888> I did...its enabled....
<kazimir> ryty:  http://pastebin.ca/1342614
<racecar-56> help, it seems on ubuntu 8.10 my pc seems to freeze sometimes when its almost done shutting down when there is no orange left
<ryty> kazimir, "sudo rmmod -f snd_hda_intel"
<kazimir> ryty: kazimir@ubuntu:~$ sudo rmmod -f snd_hda_intel
<kazimir> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable
<DarkSotM> hey guys, quick question: How long should it take to format an external 320 gb hard drive to ext3?
<ryty> kazimir, try going in to your bios and disabling the on-board audio controller, if it's bad anyways, it shouldn't hurt
<kazimir> ryty: As you wish. I'll be back in 5.
<ryty> DarkSotM, depends, what kind of drive and interface?
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, depends on the rpm of the HDD and the speed of the computer
<DarkSotM> wd 320 passport, usb 2.0
<DarkSotM> 5400 rpm
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, well, USB 2.0 will significantly slow down your speed
<ryty> maybe 5-10 minutes?
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, regardless, it shouldn't take too loing
<ryty> DarkSotM, it's not going to take that long
<DarkSotM> I started it last night and it's still going
<ryty> that's fishy
<racecar-56> i formatted a 1TB hard drive with ext3 and it took a LONG time on usb
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, i agree
<DarkSotM> brand new drive
<brian7888> ryty: Any ideas??
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, check your /var/log/syslog and see if you're getting any strange USB errors
<ryty> DarkSotM, I'd retry, or have you already?
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, that, or /var/log/messages
<DarkSotM> have retryed
<racecar-56> why does gparted take AGES to format stuff?
<bond> poussy
 * ryty is going to shutup, I'm tired of multitasking
<bond> pussy
<DarkSotM> I know usb 2 won't be as fast as say SATA but still...
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, you could try going direct with mkfs.ext3
<DarkSotM> I am
<DarkSotM> mkfs.ext3 -m 0 /dev/sdb2
<racecar-56> mkfs.ext3 is n00bish for me i waited a day and it aactually made a broken ext2 volume instead
<ryty> DarkSotM, make sure the port is in USB 2.0 mode in your bios
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, that, or you may be having power issues
<DarkSotM> I backed my data off it and it was at usb 2 speeds
<brian7888> help, my audio wont work on my Asus p5q onboard audio. Any ideas?
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, many usb ports don't put out enough power
<kazimir> ryty: No dice, man. I can't disable it from my BIOS
<ryty> brian7888, I requested a long time ago that you do an lspci and pastebin it. Still waiting...
<UIS|Notsick> How do I add a second E-mail account to Evolution Mail? I've done it before but I seem to have forgotten how now...
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, this is why I prefer eSata...
<DarkSotM> rdw200169: ya but it was on sale
<ryty> DarkSotM, you can get an eSATA controller for cheap
<brian7888> ryty: sorry missed that....http://pastebin.com/m79460e37
<c0vert> is there any way to do a true install from within a wubi installation?
<DarkSotM> I'll just let it go tonight and tommarow whall i'm at work and hope 40 hours is enough
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, you could try again of a powered usb hub
<sebsebseb> c0vert: I don't think so  and it's best you partition your hard disk
<kazimir> ryty: Any other ideas?
<c0vert> sebsebseb,  i can't find any blank media and i have the urge to install lol
<ryty> kazimir, that was my last one. I'm still almost positive it's a conflict, but I'm not sure how to make the other card "go away"
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, it really shouldn't take that long
<sebsebseb> c0vert: I see
<sebsebseb> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DarkSotM> Any idea how long it should take?
<ryty> DarkSotM, 5-10 mins
<DarkSotM> wow
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, well, from IDE/SATA i've never seen it take more than 5-10
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, just like ryty
<sebsebseb> c0vert: check those links out
<c0vert> sebsebseb,  will do
<DarkSotM> Maybe I will try a powered usb hub
<DarkSotM> I do have one here
<kazimir> ryty: *sigh*
<anathematic> how do I edit the sources for apt-get?
<racecar-56> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sebsebseb> racecar-56: vim lol  noobs can't just use vim
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, also, some USB cases are better than others... cheap cases = bad performance and crazy problems
<sebsebseb> racecar-56: they need something like gedit instead
<racecar-56> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> It could take longer than 5 - 10 minutes if the drive is on usb especially usb 1.1
<kazimir> Isn't it "gedit" not "vim", racecar-56
<rdw200169> waylandbill, yeah, but not 24 hours
<brian7888> ryty: aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found..
<waylandbill> no.. not 24 hours.
<ryty> brian7888, I'm seeing reports of people not having any problems. Try resetting your bios to "failsafe defaults" to see if that helps
<sebsebseb> anathematic: command  racecare gave, but with gedit
<sebsebseb> anathematic: or do it the graphical way
<sebsebseb> !sources
<PocketLap> dude
<racecar-56> or nano
<anathematic> mmm
<PocketLap> im trying to install a Dell OEM copy of XP Pro on my Virtual machine on Ubunt
<anathematic> where can I get a list of all the standard sources?
<brian7888> ryty: I will give it a try
<PocketLap> but it keeps crashing
<sebsebseb> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DarkSotM> rdw200169: wersern digital usally makes good products
<sebsebseb> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ryty> I'll be back later brian7888 and kazimir
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, ah, you got one of those hdd external glued together type things, huh
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, instead of Case + HDD
<sebsebseb> anathematic: try:  system  administration software sources
<waylandbill> PocketLap, maybe an issue of the vm software.
<anathematic> sebsebseb: ubuntu server
<DarkSotM> yep
<DarkSotM> rdw200169: wesern digital 320 gb my passport for $80
<jesse> could someone help me get my RME soundcard working?
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, do you dual boot w/windows?
<DarkSotM> Just at work, at home linux only
<jesse> when i double click on the volume control i get 'no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, i was gonna ask if the drive worked ok *on the same port* in a different OS... that could help narrow it down
<KevDog> ?
<jesse> but i see my device under lspci
<jesse> and the module
<jesse> snd-hdsp
<jesse> i've selected alsa in the sound prefs
<DarkSotM> rdw200169: drive works perfect on windows and linux, I just don't like fat32
<sebsebseb> jesse: well there are other ones you can try pulseaudio and such
<racecar-56> i dont like fatxx either
<rdw200169> DarkSotM, yeah.... fat32 is garbage...
<sebsebseb> Windows  can read and write to Ext3, with a driver, but  that would be like running root on / if it's the / partition
<jesse> sebsebseb: my card is supposedly supported by alsa
<sebsebseb> ,but can tell it which partition to do
<DarkSotM> I tried puting the knoppix DVD image on it without thinking of the filesystem...
<jesse> but i'll give it a shot
<jesse> yeah i get gconfaudiosink failures when i try pulse
<sebsebseb> jesse: yes it probably will work with Alsa
<sebsebseb> jesse: what about OSS and stuff like that
<jesse> sebsebseb: same error on all of em
<sebsebseb> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DarkSotM> Well I got it pluged into a powered hub on a diffrent machine, and started again, hope it dosen't take as long
<sebsebseb> jesse:  I am not sure, stick around, someone else may know
<jesse> when i try aplay -l nothing shows up in the list
<jesse> ok
<DarkSotM> Anyone here try exFat yet?
<sebsebseb> a file system?
<sebsebseb> you mean Fat32?
<DarkSotM> ya
<DarkSotM> Fat64
<sebsebseb> there is no exFat
<sebsebseb> that's MS file systems
<DarkSotM> I know
<sebsebseb> better to use Linux file systems :)
<arghh2d2> I'm using exFat right now
<arghh2d2> exFat rocks!
<DarkSotM> lol, yes I agree but I always like to try other things
<arghh2d2> exFat is like the only the best ever
<sebsebseb> exFat   I have never heard of that.  Fat32  Fat16 and that's about it for Fat
<DarkSotM> I can't tell if your being sarcastic
<sebsebseb> noobs use Fat in Linux
<sebsebseb> espeasilly now
<sebsebseb> with such stable NTFS driver
<DarkSotM> Vista sp1 introduced exFat
<sebsebseb> oh
<racecar-56> orly?
<DarkSotM> it was designed for flash media
<anathematic> hi I'm having problems installing via apt-get as I keep getting failed to fetch url's, could someone point me in the right direction? http://pastie.org/394810
<sebsebseb> ok that's why I don't know about extFat then
<sebsebseb> anyway still
<racecar-56> exfat is fat64
<sebsebseb> noobs use MS file systems with Linux
<tritium> !enter | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DarkSotM> not extfat it's exfat
<sebsebseb> and if you want access to Windows on a dual boot, it can mount the NTFS partition no problem
<sebsebseb> otherwise I can't see a reason to need  NTFS for Linux
<sebsebseb> or any other MS file system
<racecar-56> shoot thats enough with the non-open-source FS
<DarkSotM> I don't care much for ntfs
<sebsebseb> Linux file systems are better, and Ext4  will be an option in the next Ubuntu release
<racecar-56> sebsebseb i agree
<tritium> sebsebseb: this is not IM.  Please don't use the enter key so excessively.  It spams the channel.
<DarkSotM> I tried ntfs on my external hard drive and it ran so slow copared to fat32 even
<racecar-56> yeah
<sebsebseb> DarkSotM: that's odd considering that NTFS is meant to be quite a lot better than Fat32
<DarkSotM> sebsebseb: not for me
<saadi559595> my benq4300 scanner is not working?
<saadi559595> not detected by xsane
<DarkSotM> maybe cause I was watching it thinking "This is so slow I hat M$, ntfs sucks..." (-;
<sebsebseb> DarkSotM: well make your external hard drive Ext3 :)   and  get a driver for Windows, and there you go,  you can use a good file system on your External hard disk,  on Ubuntu and Windows
<DarkSotM> fs-driver.com or somethin like that
<sebsebseb> .org
<sebsebseb> fs-driver.org
<DarkSotM> ahhh
 * kazimir sighs
<DarkSotM> I made a 8 gb fat32 partion at the frount to hold my portableapps.com and the ext2 windows driver and the rest ext3 for the good stuff
<gaojinjun> hi
<racecar-56> warning: fs-driver.org has a driver that isnt compatible with 128+ bytes of inode
<racecar-56> they will make one with 128+ bytes of inode supported one day...
<sebsebseb> DarkSotM: portable apps why
<DarkSotM> I have to use windows at work
<DarkSotM> All day long fixing windows computers
<racecar-56> yeah
<sebsebseb> DarkSotM: so you bring a external to work hummm
<racecar-56> windows is broken too much
<jesse> so if i run find /lib/modules/'uname -r' | grep snd
<jesse> something should come up right?
<sebsebseb> DarkSotM: get your company using Desktop Linux, oh right yeah you probably got some low status in that company, and so can't
<saadi559595> i have problem with my scanner benq4300,can anyone help plz...xsane is not detecting it
<racecar-56> e.g. person 1: How do I break windows? person 2: Don't do anything.
<DarkSotM> I'm a computer tech in a small town
<robertzaccour> i updated my system after installing 8.10 and when it restarted the wired internet would not connect
<DarkSotM> cusomers bring in windows computers for me to fix
<sebsebseb> DarkSotM: home users mainly or?
<DarkSotM> home users
<shainp> Hello! I'm new to IRC. Can someone help me out?
<sebsebseb> DarkSotM: this is off topic, but interesting so  let's take it to pm
<DarkSotM> sure
<KevDog> shainp: What do you want to know?
<robertzaccour> i  could not figure it out, so i just installed 9.04 alpha 4
<robertzaccour> and now it works fine
<racecar-56> :>
<KevDog> jesse: what are you tryingto find
<jesse> KevDog: i'm trying to get my soundcard working - by way of the troubleshooting page on the ubuntu site
<racecar-56> why isn't it working
<jesse> racecar-56: because i just installed linux?
 * jesse shrugs
<racecar-56> k
<c0vert> alsaconf ftw
<racecar-56> well mine worked out of box and i got a realtek HD audio
<woody86> is there any way to change the way the date is displayed on the default Ubuntu clock? Say from it's current display to "2009-02-19"
<eepberries> Is there anyway to restart whatever controls sound? The problem I'm having is that sound is only going out of one input instead of two (which it usually does) and if I could restart the sound control without restarting my computer or logging out that would be fantastic.
<jesse> it is supposedly alsa compatible
<racecar-56> xorg restart?
<jesse> racecar-56: i have an RME recording interface - it's on the alsa list
<racecar-56> k
<jesse> i see it under lspci
<jesse> snd-hdsp
<racecar-56> lspci and aplay ftw
<jesse> aplay doesn't give me anything in it's list
<eepberries> racecar-56: are you responding to me?
<jesse> aplay -l is just empty
<eepberries> kevdog: do you have multiple sound devices on your comuters?
<eepberries> *computer
<KevDog> I have no sound on my computers
<racecar-56> when will vlc 0.9.8a packages come out?
<eepberries> i'm talking about sound cards (onboard AND actual cardS)
<KevDog> I'm low tech
<eepberries> not whether sound is working or not
<eepberries> if you have multiple sound devices on your computer, then the wrong one might be selected (this is the exact problem i ran into)
<Sw3RvE> how do i make terminal transparent like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Xfce-4.4.png
<jesse> racecar-56: whats the next troubleshooting step if lscpi returns good info - and aplay does not?
<racecar-56> idk
<eepberries> jesse: what's the problem you're having?
<racecar-56> xorg restart?
<jesse> eepberries: just installed ubuntu - trying to get my RME soundcard to work - shows up in lspci... nothing is in my aplay list
<jesse> red light on the device (which is bad)
<eepberries> okay
<eepberries> well
<eepberries> type alsamixer in the terminal and look at what soundcard shows up
<eepberries> if it's something besides the sound card you want, then the wrong sound device is selected
<jesse> no mixer elems found
<shainp> Jesse, you've actually got a red LED lit up on the sound card?
<jesse> shainp: it's a breakout box attached to a PCI card that has a red led
<jesse> the led indicates "host error"
<eepberries> jesse: oh, nevermind me then
<shainp> OK.
<jesse> eepberries: do i have an issue with my alsa install?
<KevDog> any backtrak users here?
<anathematic> what do I do with a .deb?
<jesse> shainp: do you have any idea what i might try?
<ewj1976> sudo dpkg -i some.deb
<anathematic> ty
<eepberries> jesse: i don't know. i don't know much about alsa, i was just checking to see if you were encountering the problem i had
<eepberries> but probably not
<jesse> gotcha
<ewj1976> anathematic: np
<jesse> yeah it seems like maybe alsa didn't get installed properly - but i have no clue
<shainp> I'm sorry, but I don't really understand what the red LED signifies...
<shainp> does speakertest give you any sounds?
<jesse> nope - it gives me an error
<Mr_Mackee> i just deleted my panel, like an idiot, any help on getting it back?
<shainp> tried alsaconf?
<jesse> shainp: alsaconf returns command not found
<anathematic> mm
<ewj1976> you mean main gnome panel?
<eepberries> mr_mackee: settings > settings manager > panel
<Mr_Mackee> yeah up top
<anathematic> I'm trying to upgrade my version of ubuntu (7.04) and I'm getting a lot of 404 problems with apt-get
<ewj1976> or run gnome-panel at alt-f2
<anathematic> any ideas? Can I get new sources or something
<racecar-56> how to clear alt+f2 hsitory
<saadi559595> can anyone help me out wth my scanner...its not supported by xsane...am new in ubuntu
<eepberries> goopd luck everyone
<Gnea> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<scunizi_> saadi559595: there are lots of scanners that are supported and lots that are not.. I have a Microtek that isn't so I run an old copy of win2kpro in a vm for access to it..
<TmTgr> hello
<TmTgr> anyone know where i could download the human gtk theme?
<anathematic> mmm could someone look at my pastie? I'm having problems upgrading I keep getting 404's http://pastie.org/394824
<ewj1976> TmTgr: you can find it with apt or search for it at packages.ubuntu.com
<Daft_Punk> does anybody have the supdog program?
<Gnea> TmTgr: www.gnome-look.org
<TmTgr> yeh im not using ubuntu
<saadi559595> am new ,dont know much..but i guess its not supported,coz it says no device found,where as my benq 4300 scanner is connected
<Gnea> TmTgr: we only support ubuntu
<TmTgr> thats why i need to download it :p
<ewj1976> TmTgr: what are you using then?
<TmTgr> ...
<scunizi_> anathematic: are you on Feisty?
<TmTgr> im using gentoo
<anathematic> scunizi_: yes
<Gnea> then ask in #gentoo
<TmTgr> but i would like to have human theme
<illumin8> TmTgr, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<scunizi_> anathematic: time to upgrade.. do you have a seperate /home?
<TmTgr> its ubuntu's theme :p
<ewj1976> TmTgr: look on gnome-look are google it.
<Gnea> TmTgr: then look on the ubuntu package site :P
<anathematic> scunizi_: I'd like to avoid upgrading if I could I guess, can I do it and maintain mysql / etc?
<illumin8> TmTgr, search with GTK 2.0 as the type and name human theme on the site i posted
<jiggles> hi guys... i few hours ago i had Ubuntu crash on me for the first time... i was wondering if someone could tell me how i can debug wtf the reason was
<jiggles> syslog looks clean
<ewj1976> TmTgr: look on gentoo-art.org
<Finkle> does anyone know any good fserve scripts for ubuntu?
<scunizi_> anathematic: I can have ubottu send you a link that describes how to upgrade to hardy.. you're repos look like you've got a mix of feisty and hardy listings.. if the upgrade doesn't work you'll have to reinstall Hardy and not format a seperate /home.
<scunizi_> !upgrade | anathematic
<ubottu> anathematic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TmTgr> ok maybe i will just boot an ubuntu cd and steal its  theme
<TmTgr> that may work
<jiggles> lemme lemme upgrade upgrade
<anathematic> scunizi_: I'll have a read of that then thanks
<saadi559595> how can i download driver for my benq 4300 scanner plz help
<ewj1976> TmTgr: in that case go to packages.ubuntu.com. You can download it there. But there are human themes on gentoo-art.org too.
<scunizi_> anathematic: np.. Hardy is LTS and supported for 3 years.. feisty was only supported for 18 mths
<TmTgr> found it http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/human-theme
<KevDog> hardy har har
<anathematic> scunizi_: thanks this is the link I needed I'm off and running now
<saadi559595> can anyone plz guide me with my scanner problem plz...its not running...benq4300 plz
<sastha> why we shouldnt login as root always in Linux?
<brian7888> help, So kernel 2.6.27-11 has sound issues. how do I revert to a pervious kernel?
<jiggles> sastha, one reason is if you do something that might mess up the box as root -- it will do it lol
<ewj1976> sastha: you can screw up file permissions, accidentally alter/delete files, etc.
<jiggles> saadi559595, this might help you with the benq scanner http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:yxSru5q8r3cJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D264850+benq+4300+scanner+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us
<jiggles> can anyone tell me how i should debug a crash?
<Finkle> does anyone know any good fserve scripts for ubuntu?
<jiggles> first crash in 1 year
<sastha> jiggles:ok.Thanks
<jiggles> box would ping and respond to ssh but nothing after inputting password
<brian7888> HELP! So kernel 2.6.27-11 has sound issues. how do you revert to a previous kernel?
<saadi559595> thanx jiggles
<sastha> ewj1976: is is possible to create a user like a sub administer who can have lesser permissions like Admin?
<scunizi_> sastha: yes
<jiggles> brian7888, you can edit your menu.list file and set an old kernel
<jiggles> brian7888, this might help you: http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:Adc8mukknV8J:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D356636+ubuntu+revert+kernel&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us
<sastha> scunizi_: But even the sub admin can take up the role of an admin with sudo rite? then wht s the use?
<ewj1976> sastha: yes.
<KevDog> brian7888: when you boot, hit escape and select another kernel
<scunizi_> sastha: you can limit what the sub can do even with sudo
<ewj1976> sastha: i'd read up on users and permissions.
<jiggles> brian7888, kevdog is right, but the method i mentioned will allow you to comment out the new kernel or do something with it so you dont have it as the default when u boot
<sastha> scunizi_:ok.that's great
<saadi559595> hey jiggles this thing is not working ,and it requires windows cd...i dont have this
<brian7888> thanks....will that fix my sound issue....because right now everything looks fine but I get no sound
<KevDog> You edit the /boot/grum/menu.lst to select a default booting kernel
<sastha> ewj1976: Users and permissions in Ubuntu docs? I m a newbie ewj1976.will it be easy for me to understand?
<anathematic> "Please report this as a bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport."
<anathematic> woohooo!
<ewj1976> sastha: try reading http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/usersubuntu.shtml
<anathematic> I wonder if I have time tonight to format my server
<jiggles> saadi559595, i am not familiar with it, but you might want to try searching the ubuntuforums because it looks like there are a handful of threads specific to your model
<KevDog> sastha: brief overview -- 3 abilities -- read/write/execute -- 3 broad groups - User, Group, Others  You can set permissions on Users and Groups
<sastha> ewj1976: thanks for the help.One more question,as a begineer wht are things in need to learn?
<sastha> KevDog: k.Thanks.very decent overview.
<jochar> what ftpd to use with ssl??? i ncat get pure-ftpd going...
<scunizi_> sastha: www.ubuntupocketguide.com for a free pdf of ubuntu
<saadi559595> ok jiggels i will...
<jiggles> saadi559595, wish i could be better help :/ sry
<brian7888> can anyone help me figure out what ti fix with my audio...it should be a simple fix...I just dont know what to do.
<sastha> scunizi_:thx.scunizi_
<brian7888> *to
<ewj1976> sastha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/FAQ and feel free to use irc here
<brian7888> I have a pulse audio chipset
<KevDog> with the command line - type ls -la -- you will see something like -rwxr--r--  The most left triplet is User == In this case has R,W,X abilities, the second triplet is Group -- Has only R caps, and 3rd triples is Others which has only R capabilties -- Hope that was clear
<sastha> ewj1976: Marvelous help from u people
<ewj1976> sastha: yeah, the ubuntu community is awesome
<sastha> KevDog: Yes.good explanation.thanx
<sastha> ewj1976: Ya but i came very late. :(
<B14CKH4T> hi guys i need to install amns-0.95.1  in gutsy 7.4
<B14CKH4T> how i need to do
<sebsebseb> B14CKH4T: what program is that?  use apt-get or syaptic?
<maxagaz> what's the difference between ldap and ldapi ?
<sebsebseb> B14CKH4T: Gutsy was nice, but updates for Gutsy not much longer
<ewj1976> sebsebseb: I'm not certain, but i bet its a version that's much newer and has dependency issues if you try to install it in gutsy.
<sastha> which kernal is the best to work in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> sastha: does not really matter that much
<sebsebseb> sastha: ,but good idea to use the  latest from the repo
<NFischer> sastha, the newest
<sastha> sebsebseb: k.
<sastha> NFischer: can v install or use the latest kernal in our envirn.Sorry i dnt have much knowledge abt this.
<mereo> Is the 64 bit version any faster than the 32 bit version?
<sebsebseb> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<llragsll> anybody here can help me with openssh??
<sebsebseb> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<NFischer> sastha, what? if you do the regularly updates you should be fine..
<llragsll> for chrooting
<mereo> Because I'm running the 32 bit and firefox is slower than windows for my taste
<llragsll> let me rephrase
<KevDog_> MySecureShell -- very good chroot technique
<sebsebseb> mereo: how much RAM?
<mereo> 2 GB
<sebsebseb> mereo: maybe you got a slow proccessor to
<llragsll> I am trying to setup a chroot environ for openssh..with the in built chroot dir option
<NFischer> sastha, besides that, if you dont have any issues you should not try to mingle around to much
<llragsll> but I am getting a weird error....
<mereo> sebsebseb, it's an athlon 5200+
<sebsebseb> mereo: if your proccessor is 64bit,  go 64bit yes
<sebsebseb> mereo: not sure if that is 64bit
<kamran> hi
<sastha> NFischer: k.for updation we have to use Package Manager rite?
<mereo> sebsebseb, yeah it is
<NFischer> sastha, go to system > Administration > Update Manager
<sebsebseb> mereo:   put 64bit on then
<llragsll> any one??:(...
<sebsebseb> mereo: also  if you want  something more fast,  get something more light waight,  Xubuntu?  Puppy Linux?
<sastha> NFischer: thanx.sorry if my question was silly.
<llragsll> this is the error I get when i restart sshd Bad configuration option: ChrootDirectory
<NFischer> sastha, you can use synaptic too, but Update manager is a little more user friendly
<Daft_Punk> !ask | llragsll
<ubottu> llragsll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KevDog_> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fmysecureshell.sourceforge.net%2Ffr%2Findex.html&hl=fr&ie=UTF8&sl=fr&tl=en
<NFischer> sastha, np
<KevDog_> Link to MySecureShell
<llragsll> k
<sastha> NFischer: one more question.Y the system always asks for admin password, whenever we perform any action.Is there any logging mechanism running?
<llragsll> thx KevDog_
<NFischer> sastha, thats part of ubuntus security philosophy
<mereo> sebsebseb, the system is quite fast, it's just firefox seems slower than the windows version
<delly> hi
<NFischer> sastha, its to prevent others from altering your system
<|HSO|SadiQ> I made another user on my system...how can I acces the music files I have in the first user's home dir??
<sebsebseb> mereo: ok I understand
<sastha> NFischer: NFischer,is it possible to see the log, by the root?
<sebsebseb> mereo: yes  Firefox in Ubuntu is not even an offical version,  and it is not that fast really
<IntuitiveNipple> mereo: Do you have firefox plugins installs? They can slow things down... you could try it in safe-mode to compare speeds... if there's a big difference you will know it is caused by one or more of the plugins
<NFischer> sastha, system > Administration> system log
<KevDog_> There is also rssh -- which is in the repositories -- however just my opinion not as full featured as the MSS
<sebsebseb> mereo: try Konqueror for a faster browser
<mereo> sebsebseb, do you think the version from mozilla.com will be faster?
<sebsebseb> mereo: probably not by much, but Konqueror is much faster
<sastha> NFischer: thnx.U r so helpful.any system restore functionality available in ubuntu?
<KevDog_> Swiftfox -- enhancements built in!!
<mereo> sebsebseb, hmm, but I have some extensions that I like to use
<Vinceman> can anyone do me a big favour?
<sebsebseb> mereo: in fact the Ubuntu version is meant to have Ubuntu specific improvements, so in some ways  Firefox from Mozilla may be worse, unless you get the latest 3.1  version . 3.1  has not been released just yet, but soon
<Vinceman> can I send you an sms so you can send me my phone nr?
<sebsebseb> mereo: yes  you have both :)
<llragsll> Using chroot directory option in sshd conf file gives this error : Bad configuration option: ChrootDirectory ?? any solutions?
<Vinceman> my life might depend on it
<NFischer> sastha, you should use google a little too ... http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<sebsebseb> mereo: also two other browsers that may be worth trying.   Galeon and  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<NFischer> Vinceman, whats the matter
<mereo> yeah
<sebsebseb> mereo: you can have loads of browsers in Ubuntu
<mereo> sebsebseb, yeah
<sebsebseb> mereo: there's also Opera  which is closed source
<Vinceman> I don't know my new prepaid mobile phone nr
<NFischer> lol
<llragsll> I have already setup most of the options...this is the only place I am stuck
<mereo> sebsebseb, forgot about opera
<syockit> mereo: you can download the firefox and install as user (not as root), and run it, and see for yourself the difference. I think ubuntu-optimized is better
<Vinceman> that's not so funny NFischer!
<sebsebseb> mereo: and if you want really fast how about a text only browser such as Lynx and Links :d
<bazhang> !ot > Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman, please see my private message
<llragsll> chroot si available inbuilt with openssh
<arghh2d2> mereo: dont listen to them, use Dillo
<llragsll> I just want to enable tht
<NFischer> Vinceman, it is... just look in your contract
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: dildo hummm why recommending dildo?
<mereo> sebsebseb, lol! If I wanted to use lynx, I'll just use a terminal
<mereo> arghh2d2, how's dilo? does it render everything?
<arghh2d2> sebsebseb: cuz what i say goes mofo! dont question me
<pajamian> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get intrepid onto an old compaq Evo N800v laptop, but I can't get it to boot to the CD drive, nor will it boot to the USB stick that I have a copy of intrepid on, and I can't even get the wubi installer to run off of the USB stick, so I'm stuck trying to find a way to get the install going.  Ideally I would like to boot to the CD drive or the usb stick and get a proper install rather than a wubi install.
<arghh2d2> mereo: dillo is lightning fast
<KevDog_> chroot is available with openssh now -- however its has poor functionality.  rssh/MySecureShell has enhancements
<sebsebseb> mereo: yes lynx runs in the terminal
<arghh2d2> mereo: but dillo doesnt use frames
<felixsulla> Whats the best way to install Firefox 3.0 on Gutsy Gibbon?
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: from  the repo or from Mozilla
<mereo> sebsebseb, what I meant is that I'd rather use those old terminal computers than on my fast one
<felixsulla> Any way to do it in synaptic?
<KevDog_> Firefox 3.0 on GG -- sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mereo> arghh2d2, so dilo is kind of a light weight browser? renders just what isneeded?
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: Gutsy was a good release, in some ways it's better than Hardy and Ibex even, but Gutsy won't be suppourted for much longer with updates
<syockit> mereo: dillo is a very primitive browser, it's like x version of links. good for simple browsing, but doesn't work with multimedia websites
<IntuitiveNipple> llragsll: Isn't ChrootDirectory only for the internal SFTP sub-system?
<felixsulla> So I should probably upgrade, eh?
<racecar-56> gotta go
<KevDog_> Feisty was better than Gutsy IMO
<mereo> syockit, ah... well then, I don't think it will be that useful
<KevDog_> And Fiesty is dead now too
<sebsebseb> KevDog_: yeah Feisty was good to
<sebsebseb> KevDog_: and Ubuntu hasn't  exactly got amazingly better since Gutsy
<arghh2d2> mereo: yeah, dillo brings up pictures but doesnt bring up frames,  and it doesnt work well with secure connections, HOWEVER if all your doing is looking at docs or wiki's or pr0n or something then dillo is pimp
<mereo> What I hate about ubuntu is that frigin PULSEAUDIO!
<KevDog_> Im actually finding Ibex surprisingly better than Hardy
<felixsulla> Ibex is the newest?
<mereo> arghh2d2, lol, ok, I'll check it out
<sebsebseb> KevDog_: why I don't notice much of a difference,  except  auto shut down after a minute, and how people can make there own USB Flash  stick for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mereo: Konqueror is very good and my browser of choice after Firefox
<KevDog_> In both Hardy and Ibex, a lot of changes were put into the base kernel that screwed a lot of things up particualy for vid/wireless cards -- kinks are definitely been smoothed out though
<sebsebseb> mereo: then it's Galeon and  then Epiphany
<brian7888> Can anybody help my trouble shout my sound?
<mereo> sebsebseb, isn't galeon dead?
<sebsebseb> mereo:  not that I know of
<KevDog_> Hardy -- what a joke to call this a LTS -- so many new drivers introduced into that kernel -- bad mistake
<mereo> sebsebseb, because their last news announcement was from 2006
<sebsebseb> mereo: maybe it is a bit dead then, but still a good browser
<tzolkin> Hello everyone, does anybody know the XUbuntu IRC's address?
<KevDog_> I looking forward to Jaunty however
<mereo> sebsebseb, well, I hope I'll get a good browser... because Ubuntu is growing on me
<sebsebseb> mereo: same rendering engine as Firefox to view pages Gecko,  where as  Konq uses KTHML.  and Safari and Google Chrome use Webkit which is based on KTHML
<arghh2d2> tzolkin: #xubuntu?
<b3z3rk3r> anybody here having issues with skype not being able to grab audio if vlc is running? Cant seem to solve it. :(
<sebsebseb> mereo: well Chrome will eventaully be ported to Mac and Linux
<tzolkin> yes
<mereo> sebsebseb, yeah, I'll be waiting for chrome... patiently...
<sebsebseb> mereo: you can run it in Wine or Codeweavers thiney for it, but if you do that,  hummmm  since it will be saying to sites your running it on Windows unless...
<sebsebseb> mereo: same thing for K-Melon now that's a nice fast customizable Windows browser that uses Gecko
<mereo> sebsebseb, yeah, on my old computer I was using k-meleon, it was MUCH faster
<sebsebseb> mereo:  I don't think it's the best idea to run Windows browsers in Wine and then help to contribute to Windows's browser market share
<sebsebseb> mereo: well  should be able to change the user agent string to Linux :D
<b3z3rk3r> KevDog_, when's jaunty due?
<sebsebseb> mereo:  it runs rather nicely in Wine
<mereo> sebsebseb, that's why I'm hoping the next firefox 3.1 will be optimized iin linux
<sebsebseb> mereo:  I guess change Windows in the user agent string to,  Wine or Linux yeah :D
<sebsebseb> mereo:  you can get the latest 3.1 from their FTP
<trupheenix> i have a situation. my samba directory and subdirectories are filled with .exes which have been copied from a WINDOZE host. I want to delete all these files. There are too many files which have been created. Is there a simple command which can do this?
<mereo> sebsebseb, yeah :p
<mereo> sebsebseb, ooh, nice
<diablo> hi guys !
<syockit> mereo: right now, jaunty's firefox-3.1 is still unstable, but I think that's because firefox 3.1 itself is unstable
<diablo> is where a way to set up a root acces on kubuntu ?
<stopie> Is it normal for a minimal install of ubuntu to get get stuck at 2% on "Select and Install Software" -- it just says "Please Wait"
<trupheenix> ﻿i have a situation. my samba directory and subdirectories are filled with .exes which have been copied from a WINDOZE host. I want to delete all these files. There are too many files which have been created. Is there a simple command which can do this?
<mereo> syockit, do you use it?
<KevDog_> 9.04 -- So hence April but not sure of release date
<sebsebseb> syockit: Firefox 3.1  is very nearly ready to be released.  and  even the alphas for Firefox seem to run pretty damn well
<mereo> sebsebseb, sooo... it's stable for you?
<sebsebseb> kevor: end of April it will be
<syockit> mereo: I only wanted to try out the new features. went to acid3.acidtests.org, do some alt-tabbing, go to javascript benchmarks etc. But it always crashes on me. (the extensions can be at fault too)
<sebsebseb> mereo: in Windows I would run alphas and such yes
<sebsebseb> mereo: in  Ubuntu I just find it easier to use  Ubuntu's Firefox,  and other browsers
<KevDog_> trupheenix: Something like (key word like) find <top of directory tree> -type f -name "*.exe" | xargs rm -rf
<trupheenix> KevDog_: ok i have found all the files using find
<trupheenix> KevDog_: now I'm looking for an easy command to delete them
<mereo> sebsebseb, when is firefox 3.1 going to be released? I think I'll just be patient and wait for it
<sebsebseb> mereo:  yes latest 3.1 will be rather stable
<KevDog_> Pipe the find command into xargs
<trupheenix> KevDog_: I tried rm -rf *.exe
<sleepy_cat> any community for lib_soup
<KevDog_> xargs rm -rf
<sebsebseb> mereo: not sure when,  probably a release scheduled on Mozilla, but not much longer now
<savvas> mereo: you have firefox-3.1 in jaunty (future 9.04 release)
<trupheenix> ok
<trupheenix> so it will be
<SkyNetMaster> Hi, I want user to authenticate usen local Kerbos and LDAP servers, but only allow specif user, so I added AllowUsers to sshd_config file, but it denies access, any suggestions
<savvas> mereo: it's beta, but it's that one :)
<mereo> sebsebseb, k, thanks
<trupheenix> KevDog_: it will be find -name *.exe | xargs rm -rf
<sebsebseb> savvas: is Jaunty Beta yet?
<mereo> sebsebseb, can't wait
<stopie>  Is it normal for a minimal install of ubuntu to get get stuck at 2% on "Select and Install Software" -- it just says "Please Wait"
<mereo> sebsebseb, gotta go, thanks for the help
<KevDog_> any mixmaster users here?
<sebsebseb> mereo: ok no problem
<syockit> stopie: it sometimes happen to me too. I had to start all over again when that happens
<KevDog_> trupheenix: Yea that should work -- Might need to be "*.exe"  if there are files with spaces
<stopie> syockit: would you recommend a mirror to use? the defualt us.ubuntu.... is hella slow
<KevDog_> And its also something like find . -name *.exe | xargs rm -rf   Note the . tells to start in current directory and look in subdirectories.  If you wanted to start at very top it would be /
<savvas> sebsebseb: no, but you could try booting from the live cd and see if everything is in place, www.ubuntu.com/testing
<sebsebseb> savvas: I learnt my lesson with Gutsy don't get before beta
<syockit> stopie: uh, I use japan mirror because I'm in japan.... us.ubuntu will look for the optimal server for you, but you can set the mirror manually.
<c_webkit> wow KevDog_ feel sad for u .. trupheenix didnt even say thanks to you :-)
<B10S> can i boot ubuntu from another machine with PXE over my LAN or even WAN, via SSH maybe?
<sebsebseb> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<savvas> sebsebseb: I said live cd, where nothing will change your hard drive, just check your video/audio, do some application testing before it gets stable, so developers have a chance to fix them earlier
<sebsebseb> savvas: Live CD LOL  I am not that newbie,  so yes  virtual machine :D  if  I was to
<Chux> greetings
<Weeltin> hello.. how can i make sure that when i compile and install "net-snmp" on my server, that i dont get this error: "cannot find -lperl"
<B10S> ?
<KevDog> Chux: As in BigBrown?
<savvas> sebsebseb: that won't solve YOUR real machine problems if.. say a kernel sound module is broken
<sebsebseb> savvas: true, since it will use  the host for some stuff.  anyway I been with Ubuntu since the second release.  and Fedora Core 2 and 4 before that.  Live CD's later on Knoppix, Gnoppix, Morphix that kind of thing.  Live CD's after just installing FC2
<saadi559595> wat are the shortcut keys of copy ,paste,cut in ubuntu?
<Chux> I've just been using VMware Workstation 6.5.1 on a Vista 32-bit host to modify a version of Ubuntu 8.10, using Remastersys to create my final copy. However, during this process I have inadvertently deleted some items I didn't want to delete. For instanced, when I type in "ls" it just gives me normal ls. Instead of the system default "ls --color=auto". Is there any way to recreate this system default/alias again?
<syockit> saadi559595: it's usually ctrl-c, ctrl-v, and ctrl-x. But certain applications may have different shortcuts.
<Chux> KevDog: BigBrown?
<sebsebseb> Chux:  VMware hummmmmmm  Virtualbox  :D  and  KVM is meant to be good  if your computer can handle hardware virtulization
<Chux> KVM?
<sebsebseb> Kernel Virtual Machine
<sandGorgon> if i am installing lxde from ubuntu-minimal, what should I install as login manager ?
<Chux> ah, okay
<Chux> I have inadvertently deleted some items I didn't want to delete. For instanced, when I type in "ls" it just gives me normal ls. Instead of the system default "ls --color=auto". Is there any way to recreate this system default/alias?
<B10S> can i boot ubuntu from another machine with PXE over my LAN or even WAN, via SSH maybe?
<saadi559595> syockit: wat will be in pidgin
<sebsebseb> B1OS  netboot sure
<sebsebseb> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<syockit> saadi559595: i don't use pidgin, sorry can't be of any help
<Sa[i]nT> How do I open up a port so I can stream video off my machine?
<B10S> sebsebseb, to turn it on? not install...?
<sebsebseb> B1OS:  I can't help not done netboot before,  was told about it etc though
<sebsebseb> B1OS:  plus I am about to go anyway
<B10S> ok
<syockit> saadi559595: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/shortcuts has a list of default ones. You can also make your own shortcut, it's on the user guide on that site
<Chux> I'm using a modified version of Ubuntu 8.10. I have inadvertently deleted some items I didn't want to delete. For instanced, when I type in "ls" it just gives me normal ls. Instead of the system default "ls --color=auto". Is there any way to recreate this system default/alias?
<sebsebseb> B1OS: oh turn it on yeah
<sebsebseb> B1OS:  your BIOS should have a setting for it I think
<B10S> :)
<sebsebseb> B1OS:  yeah I think that's what the guy said.  you turn it on in BIOS.  and it boots from netboot
<B10S> sebsebseb, need other software though, right?
<sebsebseb> B1OS:  yeah there's a program,  you get from Ubuntu site, which is the kernel
<sebsebseb> B1OS: and you netboot that over or something
<B10S> sebsebseb, i'll check it out
<sebsebseb> B1OS: well good luck and bye
<NFischer> Sa[i]nT, it depends on your network topology
<B10S> bye
<DJNomad> anyone know what format a cellular phone uses usually
<DJNomad> I am having trouble mounting a card and i am to the part where i gotta make it to another format
<DJNomad> or something
<B10S> Sa[i]nT, can be done from your router too
<DJNomad> sudo mount /dev/sdd /media/usbdisk -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<cd_> still this problem
<Sa[i]nT> Should I use iptables?
<DJNomad> theres how i do it if its fat16 but that dont work
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a GUI for iptables yet?
<bazhang> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sastha> \quit
<fudgeed> can someone help me recover a corrupted hdd (windows partitions) with ubuntu live ?
<fudgeed> it is now showing as an empty HDD , flag lba
<Seveas> good moaning!
<fudgeed> moaning moaning
<mlissner> I have a script I'm trying to run as root, but it's not working. Anybody have any ideas on things like that?
<Seveas> fudgeed, if you mount it as fat/ntfs (whichever is appropriate, no files apppear?
<Seveas> mlissner, define 'not working'. Also, if the scrippt is small & simple, pastebin it
<mlissner> The script is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/120480/
<B10S> do you lose your data when you upgrade?
<Seveas> B10S, only if you scre it up and have to reinstall =)
<mlissner> It needs to run as root, so I put it in /etc/init.d, and got it to start at boot, but it doesn't do anything.
<fudgeed> Seveas, its showing up as unalocated
<mlissner> It should be switching files around based on my wireless connection.
<B10S> Seveas, i'll try now to screw up then :D
<carpii__> mlissner, so log to a file instead of discarding all the useful error messages
<Seveas> mlissner, I'd do such a thing in /etc/network/if-up.d, so it gets run every time a network connection is up.
<Mr_Mackee> whats the best way to convert xvid and burn them as DVD?
<Seveas> so no need to loop :)
<Seveas> B10S, I assume you mean 'not' instead of 'now' :)
<mlissner> Saveas, that sounds brilliant. How would one do that?
<mlissner> Carpii, is there a way to log scripts that are started by init?
<B10S> Seveas, oh, indeed lol
<fudgeed> Seveas, i tried to install to ubuntu to the c: drive ,deleted that partition and my cd was corrupted too
<Seveas> mlissner, look at the examples in there. I beleive there's even a hook that gives you the ssid as well, so no need to grep :)
<Seveas> fudgeed, ah, hmm... I *think* some manual partition table tinkering might give you your partition back, but that's far beyond what I know how to do I'm afraid.
<mlissner> Seveas, so are these all scripts that are run whenever a network connection is made?
<Seveas> mlissner, yes
<mlissner> Seveas, also, I'm not seeing any hooks...maybe I don't know what I'm looking for?
<fudgeed> Seveas , ok
<Seveas> mlissner, ignore the comment about hooks. I was wrong.
<mlissner> Seveas, this is a break through.
<mlissner> Major.
<mlissner> Can those be run as root though? I want to edit /etc/hosts, or accomplish the same.
<Seveas> mlissner, they are always run as root
<luciash> hi everybody
<mlissner> Fabulous
<luciash> where is/are the gdm/kdm sessions config file(s) located ,
<mlissner> Hi
<luciash> ?
<Seveas> mlissner, if you google for ifupdown, you should be able to find some documentation. These scripts have access to some useful environment variables to help you detect where you are
<luciash> i need to change starting enlightenment with -evil parameter to -good ;)
<Seveas> luciash, I believe those can be found in /etc/xsession.d oslt
<Seveas> /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Seveas> luciash, or /usr/share/xsessions
<luciash> Seveas: thank you, the first i don't see it there
<luciash> Seveas: i'll check the other one
<dips0502> hey guys
<Seveas> hello dips0502
<Gegsite> hey
<Seveas> hello
<dips0502> trying to install 8.10 i386 ; however it doesnt recognize the sata drive i hv
<luciash> Seveas: thanks a bunch, that's it :)
<dips0502> need some suggestion
<Seveas> dips0502, buy a new drive? :)
<Seveas> dips0502, does the dmesg command on the live cd tell you anything about the sata drive (as in, does the kernel at least see it?)
<dips0502> its not a new drive ...hv been using it for quite some time
<zeltak> hi silly question from a guy trying to learn a bit of cli
<zeltak> when i issue this for example:
<zeltak> find /media/movt/ -name *.nfo -exec ls '{}' ';'
<mlissner> seveas, I can't find anything on variables, but I just cut out the while loop in my script, and it seems to work.
<Bikeguy> does anyone know when ubuntu starts writing to a new syslog?
<zeltak> how can i add *jpg as well
<mlissner> could be more elegant though.
<Seveas> mlissner, ok then :)
<Gegsite> you know the nvidia problem.... is there a link for solution?
<mlissner> Seveas, this is most excellent. Thanks for your insight. I spent way too much time trying to figure this out myself.
<Seveas> Bikeguy, 04:02, logrotate is run from cron.daily which by default is run at that time. See /etc/crontab abd /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<dips0502>     4.444028] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
<dips0502> this is what i see from dmesg
<dips0502> one of the lines
<speedmaster> hey guys do you know how to set x-chat so that it doesn't use my login as identd?
<Bikeguy> thanks Seveas, you aren't at all related to the Seveas package repos are you?
<Seveas> zeltak,  find /media/movt/ -name '*.nfo' -o -name '*.jpg' -exec ls '{}' ';'
<zeltak> k sweet thx Seveas
<Seveas> Bikeguy, yes that's me. The repos are fairly dead though (have no hardy or intrepid)
<Seveas> speedmaster, xchat -> network list -> pick your network and click edit/change
<Bikeguy> regardless, thanks for that, I remember using those a while back :-)
<Seveas> you're welcome :)
<Gegsite> SO? nvidia 180.29 driver still not working....
<Mr_Mackee> is tovid the best for xvid to dvd in intrepid?
<mib_10glkn> hi, can I clear/wipe mbr from ubuntu live?
<Seveas> mib_10glkn, yes. but that will make your system unbootable
<syockit> mib_10glkn: if you know how to use dd, you can
<mib_10glkn> is dd the only way to wipe it?
<syockit> Seveas: still bootable from cd, no?
<Seveas> (the command is: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdiskhere bs=512 count=1)
<Seveas> syockit, yes
<Seveas> I should have said, 'it will make your disk unbootable'
<dips0502> i think the kernel sees the sata drive, but the partition manager...doesnt see it
<Seveas> dips0502, if you boot from the live cd and run this command: sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> dips0502, does the disk show up then?
<locustmage> so ive read that there is no way to boot an ubuntu cd into the RAM of the computer without making your own live cd. Is that true?
<dips0502> it says cannot open /dev/sda and cannot open /dev/sdb
<zeltak> Seveas: the -o option just lists the last one (jpg) not both...anything else i can try?
<dips0502> but both those sda and sdb are not my sata drive
<Seveas> you could try 'man find' and learn how find works :)
<dips0502> one is an parallel ata drive , the other is an external usb drive
<kohwj> locustmage: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/
<Seveas> zeltak, try this:  find /media/movt/ '(' -name '*.nfo' -o -name '*.jpg' ')' -exec ls '{}' ';'
<locustmage> ill check that out thanks
<zeltak> k thx
 * Seveas off, back in 30
<mca6> irvan
<Gegsite> nvidia 180.29 driver install is OK, but the X cant use it...
<TeslaTony> If I leave Exaile open too long, my sound dies, and alsa force-reload doesn't seem to do anything
<speedmaster> Gegsite: i was trying to install that all last night and ended up reverting back to 180.22
<dips0502> how can i check if the kernel recognizes my sata disk at boot time ?
<Gegsite> yeah, I heard that you should delete something cos it makes conflict
<Gegsite> dips0502, starting it with debug mode
<ali1234> can anybody recommend a program that can show side by side diff on two binary files formatted as hex?
<speedmaster> Gegsite: yeah, I was reading that in the nvidia x config that you should remove load type1 as that isn't in X any more which just led me to the no screens error when x tries to start
<dips0502> gegsite...could u tell me how to start it in debug mode
<Gegsite> I heard that some files or symlinks you must delete...
<speedmaster> I did not really want to spend that much time on it, just ran the package again for 180.22 after I purged which didn't go well so I removed again and booted recovery kernel installed as root and booted normally and havent had any probs since
<Gegsite> I know but it should be better to run a newer driver but ....
<Gegsite> dips0502, when booting the linux in grub you edit the init line and write in the end the debug thats all
<quocthao892000> 2222
<speedmaster> I think it's an X problem rather than the driver - even using repositories and installing through synaptic was screwing it
<TuTUXG> speedmaster, which kernel?
<B10S> right, i want to boot (turn on NOT install) my ubuntu server via PXE (from another machine, windows probably). will bootp do this?
<speedmaster> 2.6.27-11 generic
<i00nsu> hi al
<packetloss> can someone please take a good look at this partition table
<dips0502> ok
<packetloss> http://pastebin.com/m50576c2
<packetloss> it's an SCSI RAID 1 drive's image on an IDE hard disk drive that i mounted under knoppix live distro. What i need real bad is mysql database file on this drive.
<BenWah> hi
<illumin8> Do you know which partition holds /var/lib/mysql/?
<packetloss> no
<illumin8> packetloss, do you know which partition holds /var/lib/mysql/
<|HSO|SadiQ> how can I take a screenshot of my desktop if I have right clicked somewere (I want to show the right click menu I have and my desktop/application)
<kohwj> |HSO|SadiQ: ksnapshot has a "delay" feature that you can use. just set the delay, click "new screenshot" and right-click whereever you want
<illumin8> packetloss, try mounting the drives and searching for that folder string, thats where my sql stores most of them unless you selected a custom folder
<|HSO|SadiQ> kohwj, any gnome only app(just in case)
<packetloss> illumin8; i can mount/browse hda1 and hda3, but cant find any mysql fodlers or files
<illumin8> packetloss, it would be specificly /var/lib/mysql/
<kohwj> |HSO|SadiQ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gnome-screenshot_on_Ubuntu.png
<packetloss> well, i found some backup scripts that points to /storage/mysqlfile.sql
<packetloss> this storage folder resides
<packetloss> on hda1
<packetloss> but is empty
<packetloss> i also cant access the rest of partitions
<|HSO|SadiQ> ty kohwj ...I didn't find it coz I always used the PrintScreen key :P
<kohwj> |HSO|SadiQ: np
<Rev_Slid3r> hey folks .. anyway to reset the default display and resolution for xorg?
<Rev_Slid3r> when I plugged it in it checked the display fine and resolution fine
<B10S> right, i want to boot (turn on NOT install) my ubuntu server via PXE (from another machine, windows probably). will bootp do this?
<Rev_Slid3r> then I started messing with it
<Rev_Slid3r> anyway to wipe the session file and let it rescan/check?
<illumin8> packetloss, check this link. but you will still need to locate the database backup assuming you made one http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch34_:_Basic_MySQL_Configuration#MySQL_Database_Restoration
<Joshmuffin> ive done it before...
<Joshmuffin> sudo xserver-x.org --reconfigure
<Joshmuffin> i think
<Joshmuffin> @Rev_Slid3r: sudo xserver-x.org --reconfigure
<Rev_Slid3r> thanks ... trying now
<packetloss> illumin i think the problem is the rest of partitions are extended partitions that were mounted under some folders, storage also i assume
<Rev_Slid3r> nope
<illumin8> very likley depending on the linux install method.
<halycon> A lot of the time when I use a Save As Dialog box or an Open Dialog Box it will appear like this: http://members.shaw.ca/halycon/EO/openbox.jpg does anyone know how to fix it so that it always stays at a regular size instead of being all squished
<Joshmuffin> @Rev_Slid3r: sorry thats all I got :(
<packetloss> well is there a way i could mount these partitions ?
<Joshmuffin> @Rev_Slid3r: have you tried forum? http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Rev_Slid3r> yeah
<Joshmuffin> k
<arooni> does ubuntu auto mount all drives automatically each time?  or do i have to explicitly mount them?  and if so, how can i make sure that they are always mounted? (intrepid)
<werLd> packetloss: what are you trying to mount
<Rev_Slid3r> which gave me ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<packetloss> http://pastebin.com/m50576c2
<Lukian> how do I get a live cd to display via s-video?
<illumin8> packetloss, your using knoppix live atm?
<packetloss> werLD -> http://pastebin.com/m50576c2
<h1LL> hi! can anyone please give me the link on how to install ffmpeg in ubuntu hardy. just seen it yesterday but but i wasn't able save that because i reinstalled the distro
<h1LL> thnks
<Rev_Slid3r> but that did nothing but go thru my keyboard
<werLd> arooni: /etc/fstab
<packetloss> illumin8 knoppix live yes
<illumin8> http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Rescue_FAQ
<werLd> arooni: /etc/fstab
<illumin8> packetloss, im not very fimilar with knoppix so thats the best i can offer sorry.
<packetloss> ok
<Joshmuffin> any email clients that can handle microsoft exchange other then evo
<B10S> i want to boot (turn on, NOT install) my ubuntu server via PXE (from another machine over the network or internet). will bootp do this or something else?
 * Tcl is off -oleh le cadurim be canion zahav :))
<werLd> packetloss: looks like a bunch of linux partitions
<jelly12gen> Joshmuffin: thunderbird, mutt?
<|HSO|SadiQ> is there a way to import my firefox bookmarks between the 2 users on my system??
<Rev_Slid3r> well where the hell is resolution set, its not in my xorg.conf file
<werLd> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /wherever
<Joshmuffin> @|HSO|SadiQ: foxmarks (add-on)
<werLd> packetloss: mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /wherever why not this command?
<vancomycin> oh man, i use to use an older version of ubuntu 7.04 and it had a real player version that worked with my school lecture notes. basically i would load the RM audio file and it would open a supplementary side window with the lecture notes(it would access doc files w/in the folder somehow) updated to 8.10 and now this new version of realplayer 11 doesn't do what the old one did. it opens up tabs in firefox instead! is there a way to i
<vancomycin> nstall an older version of realplayer so that i can watch these lectures like before?
<Joshmuffin> @jelly12gen not thunderbird thanks for mutt sugestion try that now
<packetloss> werLD thanks, i've done that already
<packetloss> but
<Stefano> hi all, I cannot open http://views-help.doc.logrus.com/ with 8.10 but it looks online: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/views-help.doc.logrus.com. Can you help me?
<packetloss> what about let's say hda6, hda7
<ziroday> |HSO|SadiQ: you need to go into windows, export your bookmarks and then reimport them in ubuntu's firefox
<werLd> Rev_Slid3r: is your xorg.conf empty?
<ziroday> Stefano: it works over here, try clearing your firefox cache
<werLd> packetloss: have you formated the partitions yet? do they have a filesystem on them?
<werLd> packetloss: mkfs.ext3
<Gegsite> re
<Gegsite> YIIHAA
<Gegsite> success
<vancomycin> i uninstalled realplayer 11 ... can we install older versions on realpplayer in  8.10 ?
<packetloss> mkfs.ext3; i won't loose any files =?
<illumin8> werLd, hes running knoppix live.
<Stefano> ziroday, thanks. Sorry, I cannot find Firefox cache...
<packetloss> no problem about live, i can write fs to the drive
<Gegsite> you must uninstall in synaptic (dpkg) the ubuntu's nvidia stuffs
<ziroday> Stefano: In firefox Tools > Clear Cache > Tick Cache untick the rest > Click Ok
<illumin8> packetloss, in terminal : mkdir /mnt/hdax              then        mount /dev/hdax /mnt/hdax      the files would then be under mnt/hdax where X is the hd#
<Stefano> ziroday, thank you again!
<packetloss> well yes, but i can't mount hda6; which fs ???
<werLd> yeah packetloss, does hda6 have a fs created on it or did u just create a partition
<Stefano> ziroday, same problem. I cannot ping it al all
<ziroday> Stefano: and every other site works fine? Does it work on other computerS?
<packetloss> werLD it's an SCSI RAID1 drive's image (northon ghost disk-to-disk)
<packetloss> on an IDE hard drive
<packetloss> mounted under knoppix live
<Stefano> ziroday, I'm home now, don't have other computers but http://drupal.org/project/views works as well as everyone I've tested
<werLd> packetloss: msg me the mount output and df -h output
<Rev_Slid3r> hey sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only goes thru my keyboard settings then writes the file
<Rev_Slid3r> ideas?
<ziroday> Stefano: then I have no clue sorry, it works fine here.
<Stefano> ziroday, also e-mail works fine
<werLd> Rev_Slid3r: was your xorg.conf orginally empty?
<Rev_Slid3r> no
<packetloss> werLD hold on a sec
<Stefano> ziroday, ok, thank you a lot anyway
<Rev_Slid3r> werLd: but there is very little in it
<werLd> Rev_Slid3r: i forgot what I used to populate mine when mine had little in it, one sec will try to find
<packetloss> werLD; the df -h shows hda1 and hda5 mounted
<packetloss> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /somewhere says wrong FS
<kennyyu> hi there. i've got a problem with samba: i shared 2 folders by the UI interface of Gnome in addition to another original share specified in smb.conf. So ``smbclient -L //localhost'' gives me these 3 items. just wondering where (in some plain text files) are the 2 sharing configuration stored?
<Rev_Slid3r> werLd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  ... is that what you were thinking?
<Rev_Slid3r> that does nothing
<werLd> Rev_Slid3r: yeah i came across same issue, but somehow fixed mine
<Joshmuffin> Does anyone know how to set xterm as default terminal (already installed | ubuntu 8.10)
<illumin8> Rev_Slid3r, when you started editing your xorg file as you said earlier you saved it correct?
<Rev_Slid3r> well
<Rev_Slid3r> theres not much in it
<illumin8> Rev_Slid3r, inside the xorg folder there should be a file with xorg.conf~ or xorg.~?
<werLd> packetloss: maybe those arent ext3
<Rev_Slid3r> id really like to just remove the session file or whatever and let it rescan
<werLd> did you try ext2
<packetloss> did
<illumin8> the ~ would identify it as a pre edit file.
<Rev_Slid3r> theres none of that
<illumin8> hmm
<illumin8> hang on ill check mine
<illumin8> Rev_Slid3r, and you say you didnt make a backup?
<werLd> packetloss: what will raid 1 do for you
<packetloss> werLD i did a disk clone from a server with scsi raid1
<werLd> its a single disk
<illumin8> Rev_Slid3r, you can try this method
<illumin8> Press Ctrl + Alt + F1
<illumin8> Log in text mode
<illumin8> do
<illumin8>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<werLd> packetloss: id have to dig into raid, but it sounds like those partitions arent doing you much good
<FloodBot1> illumin8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bakoor> hi
<Rev_Slid3r> illumin8: Ive tried that
<packetloss> werld what do you mean
<kennyyu> hi there. i've got a problem with samba: i shared 2 folders by the UI interface of Gnome in addition to another original share specified in smb.conf. So ``smbclient -L //localhost'' gives me these 3 items. just wondering where (in some plain text files) are the 2 sharing configuration stored?
<werLd> packetloss: I am not raid guru tho, but i have a feeling if you formated using mkfs.ext3 you would be able to mount them
<illumin8> Rev_Slid3r, from text mode?
<Rev_Slid3r> and tbh the font is WAY to fuggin huge to make that work
<werLd> packetloss: did you try mount force option?
<packetloss> no
<packetloss> how do you that
<SkyNetMaster> hi, anyone that can kerberos?
<Rev_Slid3r> if I ctrl+alt+F1 ... the font is effin huge
<werLd> packetloss: are you sure these are ext3 filesystems?
<packetloss> no, absolutely not sure which f
<packetloss> s
<werLd> Rev_Slid3r: in your grub, use vga=791
<werLd> packetloss: what are you trying to achieve? i mean, your running linux, and it looks like you have some of your partitions mounted, so the other ones are just sitting there, what are you afraid of losing ?
<berkes> moved from KDE (after 10+ years of love) to give Gnome a 2nd chance. However. first annoyance to fix:
<Rev_Slid3r> wheres my grub conf file?
<berkes> howto get my desktop to show the " Desktop"  dir instead of /home/foo
<geek_beek> hello ppl
<illumin8> Rev_Slid3r, type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<werLd> Rev_Slid3r: vga=791 may be old, but look at using frame buffer in grub, or look at vga= grub on google
<crdlb> berkes: it should do so by default
<packetloss> werLd there is a database full of documents somewhere on this drive
<berkes> Cr
<werLd> packetloss: but not on any of the partitions currently mounted?
<packetloss> no
<werLd> packetloss: do you know how to priv msg?
<crdlb> berkes: it's controlled by a gconf key, /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir which is False by default
<berkes> crdlb: it did, but some weirdness broke that. and then Gnome took my $HOME, want to reset that
<werLd> packetloss: send me your fdisk results, along with df -h along with mount
<Guest97827> my firefox profile manager appaers to have stopped working, I'm not offered a choice of profiles any more and launching firefox -profilemanager simply launches a new instance of firefox
<heavy_> Hi, is there someone who could provide me help to speed up booting process. I <guess> my CD-drive is the cause for slow booting
<ikonia> heavy_: could you explain the problem ?
<ikonia> heavy_: are you booting a livecd, or an install from hard disks?
<delly> how to remove previes cammand form terminal
<ikonia> Darknezz: previes command ?
<ikonia> Darknezz: sorry
<ikonia> delly: previes command ? what do you mean ?
<delly> yes
<ikonia> delly: I'm not aware of a command called "previes"
<delly> which cammand we have used
<heavy_> ikonia: before actually booting it takes a lot of time to initializing hardware and installing ubuntu from that drive was not possible (from dvd-drive it worked perfectly)
<ikonia> heavy_: are you booting from a livecd
<ikonia> heavy_: just to be clear
<ikonia> delly: remove your .bash_history file in your home directory
<heavy_> ikonia: no from hdd
<delly> yes
<heavy_> ikonia: live-cd is not possible with that cd-drive
<delly> i wanna remove the terminal history
<ikonia> delly: I've just told you how
<geek_beek> if its not from live cd then booting has got nothin to do wit cd drive
<delly> ok
<B10S> i want to boot (turn on, NOT install) my ubuntu server via PXE (from another machine over the network or internet). will bootp do this or something else?
<ikonia> delly: have you been doing things you should not have done and are trying to hide it ?
<ikonia> B10S: pxe/bootp no poblem
<geek_beek> one alternative is u can remove the graphical boot display
<Leissi> hello again
<delly> what cammand i should use
<ikonia> heavy_: do you have any external hardware (USB drives/Cameras/etc) on the machine ?
<B10S> ikonia, thank you
<Leissi> I just updated my video card drivers and I can't seem to be able to set my monitor resolution back to 1600x1200, the max resolution shown is 1280x1024
<ikonia> delly: why do you want to remove the shell history ?
<Leissi> how do I fix this :(
<ikonia> Leissi: how did you update them
<heavy_> ikonia: just switched of printer, non-working scanner
<ikonia> heavy_: can you unplug them - it could be trying to walk the cable
<Leissi> ikonia, clicked an icon on the menu bar
<ikonia> heavy_: as in unplug them from the PC
<delly> i no body check my which i did used for any fuction
<ikonia> delly: only you can see that any way
<ikonia> delly: that shell is YOUR history
<que45t> help?
<ikonia> que45t: ask a question
<ikonia> Leissi: what video card do you have
<delly> ok another person on my system
<ikonia> delly: they can't see it
<Leissi> geforce 8800gts
<heavy_> ikonia: done
<que45t> updated ubuntu 7 [ ubuntu 8 keeps hanging in the desktop when i try to install stuff ] and now it wont recognise my eth0 card
<ikonia> Leissi: what tool are you using to set the resollution
<B10S> you can even see the shell history when you ssh into it :)
<ikonia> heavy_: reboot and try
<Leissi> ikonia, clicking system-preferences-screen resolution
<delly> ok
<Leissi> also it shows screen refresh rate as 50Hz
<ikonia> que45t: what card do you have ?
<delly> how to install lampp
<delly> how to install lampp-server
<geek_beek> does anybody know where to download package dvd for ubuntu
<geek_beek> ??
<bazhang> !lamp > delly
<ubottu> delly, please see my private message
<que45t> intel wireless on a centrino due t60 ibm laptop
<ikonia> delly: install the package mysql-server, php5-mysql, libapache2-mod-php5
<ikonia> Leissi: ughh, sounds like that driver has compatability issues with your card in it's current config
<ikonia> Leissi: is your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file quite empty
<Leissi> D:
<delly> ok
<B10S> delly,  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ikonia> !aptoncd > geek_beek
<ubottu> geek_beek, please see my private message
<Leissi> ikonia, not really
<ikonia> Leissi: can you pastebin it please
<Leissi> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m39e328d1
<ikonia> que45t: are you sure your wirless card is "eth0" can you please pastebin the output of ifconfig -a
<ikonia> Leissi: thats good, it's very empty
<ikonia> Leissi: means no conflict
<Leissi> :o
<brus_66> giorno
<Leissi> well I installed ubuntu like 3 days ago, and haven't configured anything except desktop background and menu/taskbar position
<Leissi> and resolution
<bazhang> !it | brus_66
<ubottu> brus_66: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<que45t> yeah gimme a few minutes
<illumin8> Leissi, are you using the nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> Leissi: if you look in /var/log at Xorg.0.log if you walk through it, do you see anything that says setting resolution, anything like that
<ikonia> illumin8: yes, his xorg.conf shows it is
<pop79> hello everyone!
<illumin8> ikonia, Ah i didnt check :)
<Leissi> um
<heavy_> ikonia: same problem, took 4 minutes to initialize and less than one minute to actually boot
<Leissi> where do I find that xorg.0.log?
<ikonia> illumin8: no sweat, all looks good, using the dynamic info etc etc
<ikonia> Leissi: in /var/log where I just said
<pop79> anyone here have graphics problems that need help?
<ikonia> heavy_: is this before you actually get the option to boot ubuntu, or after you have selected the option to boot ubuntu
<ikonia> pop79: wait for some one to ask a question and respond to it
<heavy_> ikonia: after choosing ubuntu in grub-menu
<pop79> ok
<Leissi> (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
<Leissi> I updated the drivers to 173.14.12 since it had "Recommended" on the list
<ikonia> heavy_: for a test - can you select "recovery mode" from the grub option
<ikonia> Leissi: yup nothing wrong with picking what ubuntu offers
<Leissi> that's what I thought
<ikonia> Leissi: I wonder if this is your monitor not offering up settings, rather than the driver not detecting them
<Leissi> er, I dunno
<Leissi> I was at 1600x1200 before updating :(
<ikonia> Leissi: give me a moment to ponder this
<Leissi> I know there are some specific drivers for this monitor for windows out there
<que45t> the two options are irda0 and lo but i remember it being eth0 when it worked. in network tools it only sees lo
<ikonia> Leissi: nah, linux doesn't work that way
<Leissi> ok
<ikonia> que45t: is the wirless card turned at the kill switch ?
<que45t> yeah its on
<ikonia> que45t: are you %100 certain
<que45t> yep
<ikonia> que45t: lspci and look for your network card in that
<que45t> how cani tell which ones mine
<que45t> hold on ill search for it
<ikonia> Guest97827: look at the dectiptions
<ikonia> que45t: look at the decriptiotns, thats all the kit in your laptop, so it's all yours
<heavy_> ikonia: does take also about 4 minutes
<nm> Hi here. I installed Jaunty on my laptop. Everything goes well (except some bugs with evolution) but I have no dhcp anymore. When I type "sudo dhclient", here is the result :
<nm> http://pastebin.com/d58654ae
<ikonia> !januty | nm
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that nm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about januty
<ikonia> never mind bazhang typed it
<heavy_> ikonia: getting messages like ata2: port is slow to respond
<que45t> networkcontroller :ointelcorporationpr/wireless 3945abg network connection rev 02
<ikonia> heavy_: really, that does look like your CD rom is causing an issue
<ikonia> heavy_: can you unplug that
<heavy_> ikonia: as i was guessing :)
<ikonia> que45t: looks good
<ikonia> heavy_: seems a good guess
<que45t> so where doi go from there
<labadmin> ikonia:u know the command to format a pendrive?
<ikonia> Leissi: for a test - this is just a test, please change the line Driver "nvidia" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to Driver "nv" and restart your xserver check the resolution there
<ikonia> labadmin: same as any other disk
<ikonia> que45t: look in /var/log/sys.log for any reference to your card
<labadmin> ikonia:and that wud be?
<ikonia> labadmin: depends what you want to format it with (file system) - gparted is a fine tool
<Leissi> how do I restart xserver check, ikonia?
<nm> ikonia, bazhang : ok ;)
<labadmin> ikonia:gparted?..hmm can i get it using synaptic?
<heavy_> ikonia: is there anything I can do about it? :)
<Leissi> oh like that
<labadmin> ikonia:i m actually looking for formatting my pendrive using commands in terminal
<que45t> its a long list i dont know whati should be looking for
<illumin8> labadmin, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/
<ikonia> lstarnes: what file system do you want ?
<ikonia> heavy_: uplug the cd rom, buy a new one ?
<ikonia> que45t: any reference to your network card
<ikonia> que45t: a good trick is to remove /var/log/sys.log - reboot so you have a smaller cleaner log of your last startup/boot options
<heavy_> ikonia: or buy a complete new PC? :) solving other problems too
<que45t> all it keeps saying is good thinkslike that the device isfully supported using driver ipw3945
<raevol> using miro in intrepid, my videos all flicker. have this same problem with VLC, is there a way to fix it?
<bazhang> raevol, with or without compiz
<que45t> i had thesame problem as you raevol so i downgraded
<Rev_Slid3r> ok lads .. here is my predicament
<raevol> with compiz, reading a forum topic on an xorg.conf fix that might do it? should i do that?
<bazhang> raevol, what about turning off compiz
<que45t> that worked forme
<bazhang> raevol, fusion-icon to shut on and off quickly
<heavy_> ikonia: thanks
<raevol> yea, that fixes it
<raevol> any way i can have it on and watch video?
<Rev_Slid3r> I set up this ubuntu box ... plugged it into my tv .. it detected it perfect, I started messing with the resolution until I got it to 'invalid format' ...
<Rev_Slid3r> now xorg.conf file has very little in it
<Rev_Slid3r> nothing about resolution
<Rev_Slid3r> if I bring it back into my office here ... it detects the monito adjusts accordingly and all is well
<Leissi> hm
<bazhang> raevol, not sure as I never use desktop effects, especially when watching a movie
<Leissi> now I lost my desktop effects :(
<Rev_Slid3r> if I take it back in to the TV, it keeps the crap resolution I accidently set
<raevol> :[ ok i'll try this other fix
<ikonia> Leissi: thats rigth you will
<ikonia> Leissi: it was just a test to see if the resolution was picked up
<Leissi> I want to have 'em ;_;
<Leissi> yes
<Leissi> it was
<Rev_Slid3r> <-- talking to his self
<Rev_Slid3r> lol
<ikonia> Leissi: now we know the situation, change it back to nvidia and reboot
<que45t> ikonia: 5 hours ago before my card stop[ed [activated eth0successful .. network manager:debug nm)dbu signial filter netowrkmanagerinfo triggeredupdate ofwirelessnetowkr'linksys
<Leissi> but I kinda like the wobbly windows :P
<que45t> then lo disabled privacy extensions
<ikonia> Leissi: the nv driver does not support desktop effect
<que45t> then it registeereda new mac addressrecord on eth0
<ikonia> que45t: clean the log down, reboot and find the current situation
<que45t> network manager debug nm hal device added () new device aded hal udi is '?irg/freedesktop/hal/devices
<que45t> says something like that a couple times on current reboot
<que45t> alot of times actually
<sajuuk> hey guys i got an 8600gt and my ubuntu system is in low graphics mode, whats wrong with it?
<raevol> the forum fix did it for me, adding a few things to the device section of my xorg.conf
<raevol> thanks!
<m1m1> Im trying to setup some ftp accounts with pureftpd, chrooted with mounted directories in a /home/ftpusers/fptusername directory .... im trying to allow read and write access to my files (owned by www-data:www-data), but the minimum UID allowed by pureftpd is 1000 and www-data is 33 ... i dont want to change the pureftpd limitation (security reasons) and i dont want to change www-data uid .... is there a way to have access to the www
<m1m1>  through the pureftpd ftpuser (uid 1002) account ? (im quite new to linux)
<FloodBot1> m1m1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0mp13371331337> sajuuk: have you installed nvidia's drivers?  Or are you using the ones included in Ubuntu?
<sajuuk> its a friends system
<sajuuk> i have no idea
<sajuuk> its not an ubuntu system but its very very similar
<c0mp13371331337> sajuuk: what distro?
<bazhang> sajuuk, what OS
<sajuuk> ultramix
<sajuuk> debian ultramix he says
<pop79> sajuuk: go to nvidia.com and see if there is any linux drivers
<bazhang> sajuuk, that is not supported in #ubuntu
<kuex> I've got an issue.
<ruediger> what size should I choose for /boot?
<ikonia> ruediger: nothing more than 200 meg
<pop79> kuex: whats wrong?
<ikonia> ruediger: that's a big size for ubuntu
<kuex> Wifi using WPA2 works for me on 8.04 LTS
<kuex> it's broken in 8.10
<ruediger> is 100 ok, too?
<ikonia> ruediger: yeah, 12 meg would be "safe"
<ikonia> Rev_Slid3r: so 100 meg is fine
<ruediger> ok thx
<kuex> It'll say that it's connecting, grabbing an IP for like 5 minutes, eventually disconnection.
<m1m1> hey, anyone mastering rights management on linux ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/120524/
<pop79> kuex: go to system - administration - update manager, and check for updates
<Leissi> hm
<kuex> yeah, it's fully up to date.
<pop79> oh
<Leissi> if it says nv in the .conf file my screen is recognized as 'samsung 18"', but with nvidia it's unknown :(
<kuex> I've got an intel ABGN 4965 on this laptop.
<pop79> kuex: who manufactured it?
<ikonia> m1m1: just use the gui to set the permissions
<pop79> oh
<kuex> vaio CR220e
<ikonia> Leissi: yes, the detection dosn't seem to be working
<kuex> it'll connect to the router using WPA2 in the LTS
<kuex> can't figure out why it's broken in the newer release.
<pop79> kuex: ill poner a while......
<kuex> It's a Belkin N1 router.
<kuex> btw
<ikonia> kuex: what is the card ?
<Leissi> ikonia, any idea how to fix it? :(
<kuex> will connect fine (if slowly) with encryption disabled.
<ikonia> Leissi: well, one of the options is to hardcode the monitor options into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kuex> built in Intel AGN 4965?
<kuex> it's not the specific card tho.
<kuex> I tried connecting to the router with the built-in disabled.
<kuex> using a different wifi adapter.
<kuex> won't touch that router with WPA2 on
<kuex> regardless of the actual wireless hardware.
<Leissi> ikonia, how would one perform that then?
<m1m1> ikonia: im on a server, through ssh access
<m1m1> ikonia : no gui
<ikonia> Leissi: try installing the package xresprobe and using the command ddcprobe
<ikonia> m1m1: then get someone who understand permissions to set it up
<werLd> did you use wpa_supplicant?
<ikonia> m1m1: if you make mistakes - you'll leave your machine open to attack/exploit
<werLd> i have wpa working over wireless
<m1m1> ikonia: i do know that
<kuex> WPA supplicant? if that's installed automatically with WICD?
<ikonia> m1m1: cool.
<kuex> I guess?
<Leissi> open /dev/mem: Permission denied
<Leissi> VESA BIOS Extensions not detected.
<Leissi> D:
<ikonia> Leissi: sudo
<bazhang> kuex, you uninstalled networkmanager?
<sajuuk> thx guys for that, despite it being a different system
<kuex> it wouldn't work with the stock network manager.
<kuex> so I tried it with WICD
<kuex> same exact issue.
<que45t> NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.
<bazhang> kuex, and what does ifconfig show
<que45t>  Default authorization agent (:1.18, /org/bluez/auth) registered
<pop79> kuex: go to System - Administration - Hardware drivers, and see if it is there, and if nessesry, update the drivers
<Leissi> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m389f5598
<que45t> Default passkey agent (:1.18, /org/bluez/passkey) registered
<m1m1> ikonia: i dont make any mistake; ive put my ftpuser account (uid 1003) the one used by my ftp access into the www-data group.... and i allowed write access to group on my www-data:www-data owned files  ... but it dont work...
<Leissi> does the edidfail mean anything?
<kuex> it says no propriety drivers are installed on this system
<que45t> NetworkManager:  <debug> [1235122424.453244] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Ubuntu_7_10_i386').
<bazhang> pop79, for the wireless card?
<pop79> bazhang : yep
<que45t>  NetworkManager: <debug> [1235122421.651732] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_RW/DVD_GCC_4247N').
<bazhang> kuex, and ifconfig ?
<que45t> says stuff like this like a hundred times
<ikonia> m1m1: pastebin the permissions of that directory
<kuex> ifconfig?
<pop79> huex: did you say that you uninstalled NetworkManager?
<kuex> just enter that in the terminal right?
<bazhang> kuex, type that in terminal and tell us how many entries; 2 or 3
<ikonia> Leissi: edid fail is the bad bit there
<pop79> kuex: i meant
<kuex> 4
<ikonia> Leissi: change the driver back to "nv" and redo that command
<pop79> kuex: did you say that you uninstalled NetworkManager?
<bazhang> kuex, and one is wlan0 ?
<kuex> yep
<werLd> i set up wlan0
<werLd> if u want my configs
<pop79> bazhang: you forgot to take away you're "Im busy" message
<kuex> pop79 yeah, several users suggested replacing WICD with the stock NetworkManager would resolve the issue.
<kuex> unfortunately, the issue remains.
<pop79> kuex: oh
<que45t> could it be a problem with ipv6?
<kuex> WICD is perfectly functional, but this regression seems to be intact.
<Leissi> ikonia, same thing, edidfail
<ikonia> Leissi: ok, so needs to have the mode forced into the file
<kuex> regardless of the network manager.
<computer_> how do i create .ISO files with ubuntu?
<Leissi> but but but why did it break after working fine until updating :C
<kuex> tried a USB wifi adapter with the internal hardware turned off.
<pop79> kuex: did you say it was intel?
<kuex> even
<kuex> yeah
<pop79> ok...
<kuex> but I also tried something with a broadcom chip inside it.
<Leissi> ikonia, please, do instruct me upon how to force the mode into the file?
<kuex> same issue whether it was the internal or external wifi hardware.
<kraut> moin
<kuex> router connects fine with other devices, pcs, etc
<bazhang> kuex, did you associate the nic with an ap
<computer_> how do i create .ISO files with ubuntu??
<kuex> nope.
<bazhang> kuex, and the problem is simply wpa2?
<bazhang> kuex, or wont connect at all
<ikonia> Leissi: just getting the synatax
<kuex> it won't connect using WPA2
<kuex> regardless of hardware or network manager used, while running 8.10
<kuex> will work fine under 8.04
<sky_> how i can check which network card i have ? :D
<computer_> how do i create .ISO files with ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> kuex: have you installed and configured the wpasupplicant?
<ikonia> computer_: mkisofs
<elhoir> computer_ - install isomaster
<ActionParsnip> computer_: what do you want to make the iso of?
<kohwj> computer_: you can use the dd tool too
<ActionParsnip> sky_: lspci
<kuex> ActionParsnip: I thought that was part of the WICD installation?
<Samma3l> hi there, is anyone handy with getting a wireless connection going with WPA and using cli only?
<que45t> what kind of computer do you have kuex?
<ActionParsnip> kuex: its worth a check
<maxagaz> how to tochange my username ?
<computer_> want to make ISO out of folders and CDs...anything
<jelly12gen> Leissi /var/log
<elhoir> guys, how can i disable ATI HDMI audio in Ubuntu?
<jelly12gen> maxagaz: useradd
<kuex> vaio cr220e
<kohwj> Samma3l: wpa supplicant
<ikonia> jelly12gen: no
<ActionParsnip> computer_: dd if=/dev/scd0 of=~/image.iso
<Leissi> jelly12gen, wha?
<jelly12gen> maxagaz : google or read man pages:p
<ikonia> jelly12gen: stop please
<ikonia> jelly12gen: your proivding false information
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | kuex
<ubottu> kuex: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrGoodkat_> i reinstalled firefox and now flash doesnt work, but i installed the .deb from the adobe page
<kuex> !wpa
<Samma3l> kohwj: is that already installed?
<ikonia> maxagaz: use the useradmin gui - or the usermod command
<kohwj> Samma3l: sudo which wpa_supplicant
<maxagaz> jelly12gen, ok, i created a new user
<Samma3l> thanks
<kennyyu> can really change the *username* by usermod?  :-O
<saadi559596> how to change display image in pidgin?
<Leissi> stop using pidgin
<Leissi> that's how
<maxagaz> jelly12gen, what's the best way to move the content of my older usename by changing the owner ?
<saadi559596> then wats its alternative
<ikonia> Leissi: stop that
<Leissi> that piece of software is made of pain and terror
<ikonia> Leissi: I'm giving you help - treat others with the kind of help you'd want back
<Leissi> all right :( pidgin just isn't made for me :)
<que45t> ikonia should i just install 8.04 and hope theproblem goes away
<ActionParsnip> computer_: mkisofs -o file.iso /location_of_folder/
<ikonia> Leissi: or I can say to you "read the manual on xorg bye"
<ikonia> que45t: no
<Leissi> if you feel like it, sure
<que45t> k
<Samma3l> kohwj: do you know what return code 1 is for wpa_supplicant?
<kohwj> Samma3l: return code 1?
<ikonia> Leissi: ok - we'll leave it there then
<saadi559596> can v change display image in kopete?
<rdz> is it possible to download ubuntu dapper for ppc somewhere?
<Samma3l> kohwj: yeah its what I get when I try to use it
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: are you using 64bit linux?
<kennyyu> saadi559596: do u need information to change pic for pidgin?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> is there any qt port of gecko ?
<saadi559596> yes silver moon!
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, no i dont
<elhoir> guys, how can i disable ATI HDMI audio in Ubuntu?
<kohwj> Samma3l: i'm not sure... sorry about that
<que45t> can anyone tell me why my intrepid system would hang while trying to install flash and some other programs?
<que45t> the mouse would move buti cant click anything
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<The_ManU_212> hi, i use hardy heron since the last updated my kded is on 100% cpu suage and i have to kill it everytime i want to work, and i dont know where my kdewallet passwords are, i cant open it ? someone can help?
<Samma3l> kohwj: thats cool thanks for your help
<silv3r_m00n> saadi559596: where?
<The_ManU_212> i only use ubuntu sources and winehq
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, i did this already a a few times, nothing
<silv3r_m00n> saadi559596: name ? link ?
<saadi559596> am in need of it also,and u r asking from me!
<silv3r_m00n> saadi559596: you said yes
<saadi559596> u said do u need information of how to change display image..in pidgin i said yes
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: try: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: if: file libflashplayer.so       doesnt say the link is broken you are golden
<Pepelargo> Hi all
<silv3r_m00n> saadi559596: what ?
<que45t> anyone a guru who can help me through pm?
<Pepelargo> Anybody using IE4Linux? I can't see any image while browsing images
<que45t> why would you use IE 4linux
<ikonia> Pepelargo: that's not packaged up by ubuntu - check the version requirments and dependencies
<werLd> if ur a moron
<Pepelargo> que45t, for WWW design
<werLd> firefox is better on windows anyway than IE
<que45t> ohhh
<werLd> who cares about IE
<werLd> on web design
<que45t> he does
<werLd> why? people still use it?
<ewj1976> i just read that firefox in wine is faster than firefox on linux
<ikonia> gents, please lets not have a browser war
<werLd> yeah i read that on slashdot too
<que45t> like 70 percent of the world
<Pepelargo> FOR ALL THE PEOPLE WHO THINKS I AM A MORON: WHen you develop web sites, you have to take care how they look in the mos used browsers.
<ActionParsnip> werLd: read this http://home.comcast.net/~SupportCD/FirefoxMyths.html
<ewj1976> elinks FTW!
<Brakonil> i read that too some days ago ewj1976
<bess> Hi! How can i move the window that appears on alt+tab to the bottom of the screen?
<nijan> Hello all, I'm trying to run X, but obviously it doesn't work. In the log I found this error: rhdatomLvdsDDC unknown record type 74. I have tried to google it but got only bug reports
<slept> how does xrander get its information ?
<ActionParsnip> Pepelargo: i understand why its needed
<que45t> old
<werLd> Pepelargo: then go to #windows and ask them
<ActionParsnip> Pepelargo: ive not used it extensively though
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, i did this thx, but no change
<que45t> and no one can help me -_-
<werLd> why run ie on linx, run ie on ms and look there
<Pepelargo> werLd, no sorry, IE4Linux is a Linux poackage
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: make sure yuor user can read the file
<que45t> chya...i would try it if i had internet on linux...
<ikonia> Pepelargo: it's not packaged by ubuntu though, so I'd check the version requirments and dependencies of the OS it wants
<ActionParsnip> Pepelargo: is it all images or just some
<que45t> not really but i need this workin
<Pepelargo> werLd, If you feel upset of my question, just dont say anything, but stop flaming, right?
<werLd> Pepelargo: your complaint was that u need IE for webdesign, so go look at your crappy webpage on MS
<Pepelargo> ActionParsnip, ALL the images doesn't appear
<que45t> maybe he doesnt have windows guy
<ikonia> werLd: stop no please
<Pepelargo> werLd, first learn to READ; My complain was about IE4Linux package for UBuntu, so read back..
<ikonia> werLd: I asked earlier
<ActionParsnip> Pepelargo: does your user have write access to wherever the app writes its temp stuff
<ActionParsnip> !info ies4linux
<ubottu> Package ies4linux does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> Pepelargo: where did you get the package - ie4linux is not packaged by ubuntu
<ewj1976> Pepelargo: maybe they can help in a wine channel.
<illumin8> Pepelargo, I dont know if anyones recommended an alternative but i know wine-doors does have IE in it.
<Pepelargo> I dont use Windows even, my system is UBuntu Inrepid, But I have to make sure my web sites look ok in  bothe browsers
<ikonia> Pepelargo: where did you get the package - ie4linux is not packaged by ubuntu
<que45t> so im just gunna download 8.04 and install that.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<werLd> ./j #brazil then
<werLd> =P
<ewj1976> ie4linux is very buggy. I've used it a few times when I couldn't get firefox support for certain pages.
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: all i can suggest is that you remove and purge the flash plugin/s you have installed and then reinstall the single one from repo
<Pepelargo> ikonia, I followed this guide http://ubunturoot.wordpress.com/2008/03/12/instalar-ie4linux-en-ubuntu/
<ewj1976> Pepelargo: which page are you trying to view. Maybe the images are being served through some script, flash, or something now working in ie4linux.
<Pepelargo> ewj1976, I was using so far VBOX from Sun to check the websites
<ikonia> Pepelargo: I suggest you contact the person who maintains the source for that, as it's a package that's built from source
<Weeltin> anyone here who can help me overcome the error "cannot find -lperl" when im trying to compile and install "net-snmp-5.4.2.1" with the commeand "./configure --enable-embedded-perl --enable-shared"
<ikonia> Pepelargo: it's not an ubuntu package
<Pepelargo> ewj1976, google? even th egoogle logo doesnt appear
<ikonia> Weeltin: your missing a module (perl)
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: dpkg -l | grep flash
<ewj1976> Pepelargo: yeah, it's an issue with the program, you should consult the maintainer or try in #wine or something.
<nijan> Hello all, I'm trying to run X, but obviously it doesn't work. In the log I found this error: rhdatomLvdsDDC unknown record type 74. I have tried to google it but got only bug reports
<ikonia> Weeltin: that package already exists in the repo libnet-snmp-perl
<Th0rz> hi
<Pepelargo> OK, just entered the chat asking first if ANYBODY uses it in order  to give me help
<Th0rz> how do you uninstall apache ?
<ActionParsnip> Pepelargo: i'd suggest deleting the folder you installed the app to, redownload the installer and reinstall
<Th0rz> apt-get remove apache2 is not working for me :(
<ikonia> Pepelargo: yup, just explaining, as it's a source package you've built you'll need to get support from the support maintainer
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, dpkg -l: ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1
<Weeltin> ikonia: "perl -v" tells me that i have perl v5.8.8
<rdz> where can i download ubuntu dapper?
<ikonia> Weeltin: your missing a perl module, not perl
<ikonia> rdz: ubuntu.com
<Pepelargo> ikonia, ok, thanks
<nijan> Th0rz: any error?
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pepelargo> I will install the stuff using sudo
<Pepelargo> myabie it is a access right issue
<tparcina> hi channel!
<EQUIV> Hi there! I have a problem with squid proxy server in reverse mode. It asks for password :S
<rdz> ikonia, of course, i checked that.. but couldn't find any link to old iso images
<slept> Pepelargo, you might aswell try to use qemu or virtualbox with reactos or windows ...
<tparcina> how to check in wich kernel version has been r8169 driver added (Realtek ethernet card)?
<Pepelargo> slept, I am already using VBOx from SUN...months ago..but it consumes resources
<Cool_Nick> How do I enable remote login from an ssh window?
<Pepelargo> slept, it is not the same like having another windows opened there
<Th0rz> i get Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<Th0rz> but it is
<ikonia> rdz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Cool_Nick> sry, remote Desktop
<ikonia> rdz: 15 seconds of searching found that
<nijan> maybe you installed from source
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, still not working, maybe i just reinstall firefox
<Th0rz> nijan how do i remove it then
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: sudo find / -name *.so | grep ^r      is very thorough but will get there
<Th0rz> i installed it a long time i ago i think
<rdz> ikonia, many thanks....  10min of searching.. didn't find it
<ikonia> Th0rz: please show me "dpkg -l  grep apache"
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: same method, different package
<MrGoodkat_> btw i installed firefox via the tar ball and not via apt, does that make a difference?
<bman_> yes
<Th0rz> ii  grep                                          2.5.3~dfsg-3                                  GNU grep, egrep and fgrep
<Th0rz> N
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: i used sudo to supress access denied messages ;)
<illumin8> !grep > illumin8
<ubottu> illumin8, please see my private message
<ikonia> Th0rz: sorry dpkg -l | grep apache
<Th0rz> ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                   2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3            Traditional model for Apache HTTPD
<Th0rz> ii  apache2-utils                         2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3            utility programs for webservers
<Th0rz> ii  apache2.2-common                      2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3            Next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<Th0rz> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                   5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3            server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<Th0rz> p
<FloodBot1> Th0rz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: i dont think so I think it still reads the same plugins folder, jump into where you extracted the tarball and see if there is a plugins directory
<slept> ActionParsnip, tparcina  , if you use mlocate its way faster
<ikonia> Th0rz: so sudo apt-get remove apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5
<ActionParsnip> slept: only if the database is up to date
<rdz> ikonia, do you know, if the ppc image also contains a memory test program as does the image for intel architecture?
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, yes there is a plugins folder
<ikonia> rdz: probably
<ActionParsnip> slept: i dont use it and have never updated my db so it'd be slower as i would have to run through the inital setup
<Th0rz> ok :D
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: ok, symlink the .so in there
<EQUIV> Annyone knows how to configure squid?
<ikonia> EQUIV: in what awy
<ikonia> way
<slept> ActionParsnip, yes right. Aswell you don't want to search /dev /tmp /proc /sys
<kira\> how can I get ubuntu to mount a fat32 filesystem with all the files owned by a user other than root?
<ikonia> kira\: user mount
<EQUIV> ikonia, it asks for pasword when using it in reverse mode
<ikonia> EQUIV: reverse mode ?
<kira\> ikonia: how would I do that?
<MrGoodkat_> <ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: ok, symlink the .so in there <-- done, but nothing
<EQUIV> ikonia, using it as an accelerator to speed up apache
<ikonia> kira\: mount -o user=$user as I recall
<Lyra> I'm having issues with upgrades. I'm trying to upgrade to the newest distribution from feisty fawn, but I'm not able to do it from the upgrade manager. I have a disc of 8.10. Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> EQUIV: never used it like that,
<kira\> ikonia: thanks :)
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: thank you, but this way I can only search is that driver on my system or not. Em I right?
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: did you restart firefox after you put the link in the folder
<ikonia> Lyra: I'd suggest doing a clean install from that point as it's a lot of upgrade
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: but what I would like to do is to find out in wich kernel version it was included (added) for the first time
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: arent kernel modules .ko
<oCean_> Lyra: See here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from older versions.
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: the path of the file will show you
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, yes i did, but i just see that there is no libflashplugin.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: replace .so with .ko in the command
<EQUIV> in the access log squid says 401
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: then its not correctly installed, you could try to find the .so file and symlink that
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: sudo find / -name .so | grep flash
<Lyra> Ikonia: Is there any way I can mount an NTFS partition in write mode so I can back up some of my files before I format the ext3 partition?
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: the libflashplayer.so file will need symlinking in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<MrGoodkat_> ActionParsnip, thx, its working now i linked the flashplugin-alternate.so
<ActionParsnip> MrGoodkat_: awesome :)
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g > Lyra
<ubottu> Lyra, please see my private message
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: thank you, now I see the output :)
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: ;)
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: the ^r means all that start with r
<Cool_Nick> Vncserver/Xvnc/xinetd problem...trying to get a remote gui to run a program and running into a problem. When I run the command manually I get: Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<EQUIV> how do I use the mod_cache in apache?
<ikonia> EQUIV: may get beter help in #apache for specific module use
<EQUIV> ikonia, okey will try there
<tparcina> anyone using DRBL?
<drbrock14> Hey can anyone tell me how to install a ubuntu compiz theme?
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base
<tparcina> it seams that my DRBL client desn't send DHCP request :(
<Cool_Nick> ActionParsnip, tried that...but will try again
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-a570197d15005a2c71cbb5e565114e2c04a573a3
<tparcina> I manage to do network boot (PXE), and I chouse Clonezilla disk save, but afther that my client doesn't request DHCP
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1218
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/66809
<tparcina> aldo on screen it seams that it does send requst, but DHCP server (DRBL server and Clonezilla server) desn't recive the request (tcpdump doesn't show any packet)
<tparcina> so, if anyone knows how to troubleshoot this one I would be greatefull
<ikonia> tparcina: sounds like your dhcp server is not on the same subnet
<tparcina> ikonia: they are connected to the same switch
<tparcina> ikonia: and client still doesn't have the IP address - he just needs to send DHCP request
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: if you use static ip does everything work?
<ikonia> tparcina: check for firewalls and what interfaces your dhcp server is listening on
<ikonia> tparcina: check the cables, try another device on that switch to see if it gets an address
<tparcina> ikonia: and they are connected together, because client recives IP address from same DHCP server when he is doing PXE boot
<ikonia> tparcina: check the server config then for it's dhcp server parameters
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to use static IP. This is the first time I'm trying to use Clonezilla/DRBL/PXE
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: oic
<tparcina> ikonia: firewall and interfaces on DHCP should be all right, because client recives IP address for PXE boot
<ruediger> i installed a system with raid + dm-crypt + lvm but it won't boot. During booting i'm dropped into a busybox shell with the message: "Gave up waiting for root device. ...  ALERT! /dev/mapper/md0_cryptp1p1 does not exist". What's wrong and how can I boot now?
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: tried a different port on the switch
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: do the lights on the switch and NIC flash when the system powers on?
<tparcina> ikonia: what should I search in DHCP server parameters? I have check config several times, but I don't see anything bad
<ikonia> ruediger: what type of raid, hardware or software
<ruediger> software
<ezerhoden> why does ubuntu want to install a handfull of qt updates? what does ubuntu intrepid ship with that has qt dependencies ?
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: what "oic" means?
<ikonia> tparcina: what dhcp server are you using
<ikonia> ruediger: as in mdadm
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: oh i see
<ruediger> mdadm? I created an md device with the alternate installer
<gladio70> ubuntu-it
<fosco_> ezerhoden: some apps depends on qt libs, such as virtualbox, lastfm client and so
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: I didn't check the lights on switch and NIC when I tourn them on
<ruediger> ikonia: any ideas?
<ikonia> ruediger: according to that message the device file for your root partition does not exist/has not been created
<ezerhoden> fosco_: sure, but why do they install qt apps with a gnome based distro?
<ikonia> ruediger: the question is why
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: youo should have activity lights, no lights = bad cable or disabled nic
<saadi559595> i m receiving this error,wen i try to use my scanner with xsane...failed to open device 'snapscan-libusb:001:002':invalid argument?
<Weeltin> anyone got experince in setting up snmpd to collect traps? (need help on the configfiles)
<fosco_> ezerhoden: qt is a graphical lib, like any other, if any app needs it ubuntu repos will supply it
<ruediger> ikonia: actually it should be  /dev/mapper/md0_cryptp1 but that doesn't exist either :/
<tparcina> ikonia: I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 server, and afher that I have installed Clonezilla/DRBl, I'm not sure what DHCP I'm using. How can I check?
<Lyra> Ikonia: is there a partition tool I can use on the install disk to format my ext3 partition without losing my NTFS partition?
<ikonia> ruediger: what raid level are you using ?
<ruediger> raid1
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: on server: ps -ef | grep dhcp
<ikonia> tparcina: ok so it's the ubuntu dhcp package
<ikonia> tparcina: look in your /var/log/sys.log to see if anything is comaplining
<saadi559595> i m receiving this error,wen i try to use my scanner with xsane...failed to open device 'snapscan-libusb:001:002':invalid argument?
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: I'm sure it's not ad cabel - I can do PXE boot. Just afther that I have problems
<ikonia> Lyra: gparted
<ikonia> ruediger: all good stuff so far, dont know why the device is not created
<ActionParsnip> Lyra: sure, the ntfs will be untouched, if yuo run sudo fdisk -l you will see whic partitions you need to manipulate
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: its worth a check just to rule it out
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: /dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf eth1
<qja_chef> I'm Using «Or-§©ript™» V2.0 By Or Get It At: Www.Or-Script.10x.co.il
<saadi559595> i m receiving this error,wen i try to use my scanner with xsane...failed to open device 'snapscan-libusb:001:002':invalid argument?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Is the root file-system encrypted?
<qja_chef> I'm Using «Or-§©ript™» V2.0 By Or Get It At: Www.Or-Script.10x.co.il
<saadi559595> i m receiving this error,wen i try to use my scanner with xsane...failed to open device 'snapscan-libusb:001:002':invalid argument.....plz help me how to solve this ?
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<tparcina> ikonia: I have this in syslog - CRITICAL: cannot initialize libpolkit
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: I encrypted everything except /boot
<gldtn> is there a program I can check to see if someone is stiling my connection?
<Favorit> morning
<ActionParsnip> saadi559595: is it an epson 3490?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: OK, I suspect that you've got an initial-ramdisk issue where cryptsetup isn't being installed into it
<saadi559595> no benq4300
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Is the encrypted volume protected by key-file or pass-phrase?
<ActionParsnip> saadi559595: it may still apply, backup any files you edit so you can easily roll back: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4209531
<ikonia> tparcina: thats just policy kit
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: passphrase
<ActionParsnip> saadi559595: i'd look into what the idproduct number is all about
<ezerhoden> does debian/ubuntu have a command similar to equery depends <packagename> ? to list the installed apps that depend on a particular package?
<saadi559595> wat do u mean actionparscnip am new to ubuntu
<tparcina> ikonia: and I see that clients are requesting and reciving DHCP address (I guss before the client starts PXE)
<ikonia> tparcina: ahhh good spot
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: is there a way to fix it?
<tparcina> ikonia: you have a clue?
<ActionParsnip> saadi559595: im guesing it identifies the scanner model or somesuch, have a route around to see if your is different, I think its a permissions thing. If you run: gksu xsane    does it work?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: What I recommend is to boot from a live-CD, extract the initrd image to /tmp/ and see if the cryptsetup scripts are in there
<ruediger> ok
<kira\> through the command line, how can I tell the filesystem type?
<Lyra> So should I use the automated install system to format the partition or should I use the fdisk command?
<ActionParsnip> kira\: sudo fdisk -l will say
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: If they aren't it it, you can install cryptsetup and lvm2, open and mount the volume, set-up a chroot, then switch into it and fix things up (maybe crypttab needs altering?) then rebuild the initrd image
<kira\> ActionParsnip: it just says linux...
<ActionParsnip> kira\: it'll be ext3 then
<kira\> ActionParsnip: k, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Alternatively, if you can boot that system from a different kernel, then use that environment to do the work on the encrypted volume
<ActionParsnip> Lyra: dont use automatic or it will destroy all the partitions, use manual to make your own partitions or run fdisk / cfdisk first to remove the partitions you dont need, the installer will see the large unallocated space and offer to use it
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: i can't mount the encrypted partition from the rescue disc. Only says "Command failed: Can not access device" :/
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: OK, you'll need to use a live-CD then
<vish> Hi guys.
<nickelo> can someone help me with testdisk ?
<IntuitiveNipple> nickelo: what help do you want?
<nickelo> two drives are flagged D , while i tried to recover
<Grom> Anyone know when new canonical notification system will be released?
<nickelo> i havea a screen shot , can i pm ?
<bullgard4>  packages.ubuntu.com does not find a file 'wgetpaste' for Hardy. Where can I find the wgetpaste command file?
<nickelo> IntuitiveNipple : i was following this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039092
<nickelo> post#9
<Grom> Maybe any SVN or GIT is for that project?
<VirusInject> how to install ubuntu through NFS server
<VirusInject> anyone who has installed thru NFS
<Nickyy> Is there a free tool to read TomeRaider3 files in linux?
<VirusInject> how to install ubuntu through NFS server
<nickelo> can i post the testdisk screenshot here ?
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Have you tried: dpkg-query -S wgetpaste
<bullgard4> nickelo: Please use a nopaste service.
<ifroog> How do you nudge in pidgin?
<Papermate> try to type /nudge
<Papermate> maybe it works
<EQUIV> How do I configure PPTP VPN server to work. I can connect but only surf localy
<ifroog> Papermate, Ah, Nope /nudge says.. command does not work on this protocol.
<nickelo> bullgard4 , i have uploaded the image in imageshack
<ifroog> Cool. /buzz worked.
<Papermate> :D
<ifroog> Thanks !
<IntuitiveNipple> nickelo: Deciding which partitions to delete in testdisk requires the application of system-specific knowledge as to how it was originally configured, what is expected, etc., it isn't something that someone unacquainted with the system could make a recommendation on.
<Papermate> actually i did nothing =)
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: '~$ dpkg-query -S wgetpaste; dpkg: *wgetpaste* not found.'
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: not part of an apt/dpkg installed package then, it seems
<nickelo> IntuitiveNipple:  i know how it was partitioned first , if thats what you meant
<EQUIV> Do I have to enable nat in iptables?
<sleepy_cat> anyone can help me with Libsoup community
<sleepy_cat> !Libsoup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Libsoup
<sleepy_cat> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sleepy_cat> !ubottulostit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottulostit
<IntuitiveNipple> nickelo: OK, that's a good start :)  So what is the specific issue then? Can't you decide which partition to delete?
<sleepy_cat> !ubottu is crazy
<rocker> how to install ubuntu through NFS server
<rocker> anybody tried it ??
<kronicKoH> whats crackin everyone
<k3pp0> hi all
<kronicKoH> hey k3
<sleepy_cat> anyone used Libsoup
<nickelo> IntuitiveNipple:  i dont what that flad D is supposed to mean
<nickelo> it was a windows partition
<sleepy_cat> is the community on IRC for libsoup
<k3pp0> little question: i need to enable 80211s stack on my ubuntu intrepid
<Nickyy> Is there a free tool to read TomeRaider3 files in linux?
<rocker> how to install ubuntu through NFS server
<k3pp0> is there a fast way to reconfigure it without recompiling whole kernel?
<rocker> how to install ubuntu through NFS server ,anyone please??
<nickelo> IntuitiveNipple: i dont know what that flag D is supposed to mean
<IntuitiveNipple> nickelo: It sounds like you should stop and read the testdisk manual before you do things you regret
<k3pp0> rocker, did you take a look in ubuntu wiki?
<IntuitiveNipple> nickelo: D == Delete
<IntuitiveNipple> nickelo: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#Current_partition_table_status
<rocker> yeah but im facing some problems thr
<nickelo> IntuitiveNipple:  thanks
<rocker> i understood half way thru wiki
<EQUIV> How do I set up PPTP vpn server and iptables masquerading?
<rocker> k3pp0:i configured nfs server on one pc
<rocker> k3pp0: how to export directory as use it as a source for installation
<sleepy_cat> ok where is lib proxy
<sleepy_cat> how to install tht
<kronicKoH> Anyone wanna help with an install of uBuntu to a Notebook (HP TC4400) without disk
<sleepy_cat> ok i can
<kronicKoH> Be my guest to PM me
<sleepy_cat> Abe asadulla
<dns53> EQUIV http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120544/ is an example
<sleepy_cat> kya kar raha hain tu kytta kaminal
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: please stop that
<k3pp0> rocker, actually i'm kinda buzy, hope you get help soon, i'll find some time in late afternoon :(
<sleepy_cat> just load from pendrove and voila
<sleepy_cat> no efforts from my sides
<charly_> Hi,  I am charly
<ikonia> hello
<vish> charly_, hi.
<charly_> i need some help in setup a sun sparc server with ubantu
<ikonia> charly_: ok, well we can help, but you should be aware that the sparc edition is now a community release
<ZmAY> hello, does 8.10 support quad core ?
<ikonia> ZmAY: yup
<php-coder> 'checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.0.99.901 xproto ) were not met.' What I should do for resolve this? (under Ubuntu 8.04)
<ZmAY> tnx
<ikonia> php-coder: what ar eyou trying to build ?
<charly_> so which os i need to install
<ikonia> charly_: ubuntu for sparc is the version you need
<php-coder> ikonia: xf86-input-void-1.1.1 from sources
<charly_> ok
<nijan> Hi all, I remember of a graphical web browser that could be used from the shell, does anybody know if it still extists and what is its name?
<charly_> is the ubantu sparc version is available for 64bit
<kronicKoH> PENDROVE? did sleepy cat mean PENDRIVE?
<que45t> can anyone here help me out with wicd real quick?
<ikonia> php-coder: its in the repo xserver-xorg-input-void
<ikonia> php-coder: you don't need to build it
<gldtn> fd
<php-coder> ikonia: no, I want use it as base example and need to rewite and add some another functional
<charly_> ikonia:  is the 64bit of ubantu sparc is available?
<php-coder> ikonia: but I even can't build it =(
<cantoma> Hi there I am trying to mount a ntfs drive using a normal user! I had something simple to fstab like: "/dev/sda1 /home/jduro/media/sda1/ ntfs rw,users,noauto 0 0" but i realize that in order to access it I need to set up umask accordingly! I checked man mount and regarding umask only says that is an octal string! It doesn't give information regarding its content! Where can I get that information?!
<Callum-> lawl, this irc server sure does have a lot of channels
<dns53> it's freenode, it is popular
<Callum-> i guessed
<Callum-> whats the average age group in here? :|
<zeno> when shutting down i get a black screen and CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error: -112 for a while
<que45t> where do i install a tar.gz.gz that uses a .py script so that it shows up in applications > internet
<zeno> que45t: decompress it and there some be some instructions
<ikonia> charly_: sparc is 64bit
<ikonia> php-coder: if you can't build it - how do you expect to be avble to mofidy it
<charly_> ok
<dns53> is sparc still officially supported?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> 6.06 was last release
<dns53> didn't think so, perhaps debian may be better but who knows
<que45t> zeno: i ran itand everything but it is not in the applications>internet orthe usr/lib
<hmw> in what directory are the theme files for the gdm login screen?
<dns53> hmw /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<hmw> dns53 thx
<php-coder> ikonia: =(
<IntuitiveNipple> dns53: sun4u/sun4v are supported for Hardy LTS. see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/sparc/hardware-supported.html
<janwari> is it possible to run two X sessions on two different Screens/Graphics controller ?
<charly_> if install ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64 on sun sparc, will it work?
<nadriel> siapa dari indonesia
<ikonia> charly_: no
<charly_> ok
<ikonia> charly_: 6.06 is the last version available for sparc
<charly_> could you able to tell me reason
<ikonia> it was dropped as a release
<que45t> zeno anything?
<janwari> Gnea: ping
<nadriel> indonesia
<ikonia> nadriel: can we help ?
<nadriel> yes
<charly_> thanks ikonia for the help
<ikonia> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Like> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<packetloss> is it possible that has mysql anything to do with linux partitions which i can't mount ?
<adam7> packetloss: it is very, very, very unlikely.
<adam7> packetloss: do you get some type of error?
<Scix> How can i add multiple wireless nettworks to the interfaces file?
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: I recreated initrd and it now loads the correct module (dm_crypt, dm_mod, sha256) but the same error happens :/
<less> In /boot/grub/menu.lst, is it possible to replce UUID foo by root hd(0,x)?
<ziroday> less: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Did you ensure the cryptsetup script and crypttab are in the initrd ?
<less> tx, ziroday.. and there won't be any damage`
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: cryptsetup
<ruediger> I used the following description https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid#Set%20up%20the%20initial%20ramdisk
<ziroday> less: nope as long as you define the area correctly, you can always make a backup of the menu.lst as well
<adam7> less: only trouble you might run into is if you add another hard drive or something
<packetloss> adam7; do you know anything about mysql partitiosn
<adam7> packetloss: I've never heard of a mysql partition
<less> ok, thank you..i dont think all add another hard drive, its a laptop :)
<packetloss> http://www.scribd.com/doc/2085418/MySQL-Partitioning
<adam7> less: you probably won't then ;)
<KramerPacer> any way to get rid of all the old kernels when i updated? they're still in the boot list when i start up. i didn't try to delete them in any way just dont wanna have a list 5 miles long
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> KramerPacer: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<KramerPacer> thats it?
<adam7> less: just out of curiosity, why change the UUID to root (hd0, x)?
<ziroday> KramerPacer: remove the old linux-image packages
<KramerPacer> ok
<ActionParsnip> KramerPacer: uninstall them lik any other package, run uname -a to see you current kernel and DO NOT uninstall it
<ziroday> KramerPacer: make sure you don't remove the current kernel though!
 * ActionParsnip HI5s ziroday
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: jinx :)
<KramerPacer> yea i know that dont worry :P
<less> adam7: i dont know why, but after installung arch linux and manually editing'arch's menu.lst, ubuntu wouldnt boot.. so i tied replacing UUID by root.. and it wirks
<ActionParsnip> KramerPacer: just covering all bases
<ziroday> less: you can also see the uuid of your drives with blkid
<adam7> less: ah, the uuid might have changed when the partitions were edited
<KramerPacer> i know, its cool. thanks for the help
<Lyra> Hello again. I've got 8.10 installed now. Thanks for all the help. I have another question though. I heard this distribution had compiz fusion already installed, but I can't find fusion icon. What all do I need to get everything configured?
<adam7> Lyra: System -> Prefs -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects
<blizzle> Lyra, apt-get install fusion-icon
<ziroday> Lyra: go to Appearances and see if Desktop Effects are enabled
<less> adam7: i thought something like this, too.. but if there isnt any problem with using root instead of uuid... why not doin it? (:
<adam7> less: yeah, with a laptop it doesn't really matter
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: I wonder if you've got all the required encryption methods... what cipher options did you use to create the volume?
<ziroday> less: because if you change your drive layout the hd(x.x) setup will break, uuid's shouldn't. In theory they are more reliable
<adam7> ziroday: his UUID just broke though :/
<ziroday> adam7: in theory :)
<less> adam7: 'her' ;)
<adam7> less: sorry :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: I use "--hash sha512 --key-size 256 --cipher aes-cbc-essiv:sha256" and include "aes_generic dm-mod dm-crypt sha256_generic"
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: sha256 and essiv
<ruediger> cbc-essiv:sha256
<ruediger> the default settings
<KramerPacer> hmm here's a dumb question then. how can i remove the kernels
<ziroday> KramerPacer: if you use synaptic you can just remove them, its nice and easy :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: In crypttab, how have you given the container names? UUID, LABEL, or path (/dev/disk/by-...) ?
<KramerPacer> that'll work, thanks again
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: I used the installer to do that. But he created /dev/mapper/dm0_cryptp1
<IntuitiveNipple> KramerPacer: the kernels are in packages just like everything else... just make sure you keep a fall-back :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Intrepid ?
<ruediger> yes
<ruediger> alternate installer
<KramerPacer> ok
<MementoMori> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: ok... I use Jaunty now so have to make sure I'm thinking about the appropriate release :)
<ziroday> MementoMori: Howdy!
<MementoMori> maybe a bug in okular-extra-backends
<ziroday> MementoMori: KDE stuff is best handled in #kubuntu :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Can we go back to basics... remind me of the exact error you get?
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: is the Jaunty alternate installer more stable in that respect? I have no problems with changing to Jaunty. (another benefit I could use ext4)
<MementoMori> okular-extra-backends doesnt provide chm support as stated in its description
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Jaunty is alpha right now, I'd stick with what you have :)
<MementoMori> can I dowload the deb src and rebuild it enabling chm?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: I think you should extract the initrd- image and check what's in there!
<ikonia> MementoMori: better to log a bug
<ikonia> MementoMori: so everyone gets it fixed
<MementoMori> where should I fill the bug report?
<bogard> ahoi, got a problem when my laptop reaches its critical cpu temperature .... i've identified acpid emits an event thermal event to X, atieventsd and hald-addons-acpi. how can i disable automatic shutdown (most likely initiated by hald) and instead provide a notification?
<tealson> Hello, I would like to install a Crypted sys without deleting the whole disk, is this possible with the alternative installer? E.G.: I would prefer to create a 11GB crypted LVM and create my root & swap partition in it.
<Decepticon> how can i get a cpu usage % and mem usage % in my taskbar in screen using .screenrc
<ikonia> Decepticon: .screenrc isn't used for your gnome desktop
<Decepticon> no its not, its used for screen
<ikonia> Decepticon: there is a monitoring applet though already in gnome
<ikonia> Decepticon: screen is not a monitoring application
<Decepticon> im not on a gui
<Decepticon> im on screen
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: http://rafb.net/p/LjH7zR86.html
<bogard> is it indeed hald which initiates a shutdown or is rather gnome which receives events from hald?
<ikonia> Decepticon: screen is just a terminal abstraction layer between a shell and the user, you'd have to launch an application on the shell, such as top and use screen to connect/discconnect from it
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: ok. I guess the crypto is working. The problem is the lvm now
<Lyra> Well, I got fusion icon from Synaptiic, and I my windows manager to Compiz but I still only have 2 desktops.
<Decepticon> ikonia there is a option to have a 'taskbar' a 'hardstatus line' ' a statusbar' in screen
<ikonia> Decepticon: yes, thats right
<ruediger> /dev/mapper/vg-lv was the lvm device i created (vg == volume group ; lv == logical volume)
<ikonia> Decepticon: no-where in screen is there a monitoring application though
<Lyra> set my windows manager to compiz*
<Decepticon> ikonia, yes, if there is a cpu load or mem load option for that, i would appreciate knowing it, so i may see it directly in my screen session, instead of flipping to top
<ikonia> Decepticon: there isn't - it's not a monitoring application
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: so I guess I have to recreate the initrd with lvm support in it :/
<ikonia> ruediger: that should be in already
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: I do this stuff alot, see if one of my articles helps you here. This is the most recent but there's several for different scenarios: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/InstallToMultipleLVMsArbitraryEncryption
<ruediger> ikonia: how can I check if it's really there?
<ikonia> ruediger: look inside
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: It can only be LVM if you're getting prompted for the pass-phrase
<ruediger> cat /proc/modules | grep lvm didn't return a result
<bogard> mh, just read about acpi providing a critical shutdown mechanism, but i cannot see something about it in the acpi logs
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: nope. I'm not prompted
<Decepticon> ikonia im sure theres a way
<ikonia> Decepticon: then use screen support
<Decepticon> ikoniai will
<Decepticon> ikonia i will
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: To extract an initrd: "mkdir /tmpt/initrd; cd /tmp/initrd; gunzip < /boot/initrd-2.6.xxxxxx | cpio -i --make-directories; cd initrd;"
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Then cryptsetup isn't running
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: deal with the typos in my example of how to extract the initrd !
<mib> hi.anyone reckon me the best messenger to use in ubuntu
<ruediger> i'm currently in the initramfs
<hwilde> mib, for what protocol
<ruediger> the system dumped me there after the error message
<mib> hwilde: for YM, MSN.
<hwilde> mib, pidgin
<mib> i need it for games,webcam,normal use
<ikonia> Decepticon: http://hans.fugal.net/blog/2009/02/05/pimping-screen is that close enough for what you want ?
<manacim> hello
<mgolisch> games?
<mib> pidgin seems only support basic chat.
<Lyra> Hmm, I got CCSM from synaptic as well and its not showing under fusion icon. I ran it in a terminal and some of the features are working but I've still only got two desktops and I can't get the desktop cube to wrok.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: ahh ok.
<mib> you know those yahoo extra games or webcam etc.
<manacim> anyone here use 9.04 for production use/
<mgolisch> i doubt any client has support for advanced features like games and stuff
<Lyra> work*
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: can you run the cryptsetup command manually then?
<carpii__> meh, im so sick of having to terminate firefox. its just utterly shit on ubuntu
<mib> is YM itself has its version for ubuntu?
<mib> anyone used it before?
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<mib> or maybe MSN for Ubuntu
<hwilde> mib, there is amsn
<ikonia> mib: ym is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Decepticon> ikonia ive already done most of those mods
<IntuitiveNipple> manacim: 9.04 is alpha... no one uses it for 'production' !
<ikonia> mib: the only ubuntu releases are the ones on the ubuntu.com site
<mib> oh.
<hwilde> amsn.
<ikonia> Decepticon: yes, there is a cached version which shows how to load a plugin(3rd party daemon) to monitor memory, but it's not coming up
<manacim> IntuitiveNipple: i'm just asking if anyone uses it since it's just a month away from being marked as production use
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: So, I guess the script isn't being called. Is it in /scripts/local-top/  ?
<mib> hwilde: amsn=msn features?
<ikonia> manacim: if there are problems - it will be delayed, it won't just get released
<hwilde> mib, yep.  do you know about synaptic ??
<mgolisch> it cant do games i think
<IntuitiveNipple> manacim: 2 months.. end of April
<Decepticon> ikonia i wish there was a way to run a external command and get output displayed in the hardstatus line
<mib> yeah.you mean synaptic has this package?
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: there is a cryptroot cryptopensc and cryptoroot
<hwilde> mib, yep
<manacim> IntuitiveNipple: well yeah
<Decepticon> ikonia so i could run cat meminfo and run a rudimentary calculation of ram_used/ram_total
<manacim> 2 months is not that long
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: good... cryptroot is the one.... does it have execute permissions ?
<hwilde> Decepticon, that's easy man... you could do it with a shell script in the background.
<mib> have u used before? good?
<ikonia> Decepticon: script it
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<hwilde> mib, try it already
<mib> okie
<hwilde> you know you want to
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: is the cryptsetup binary in place?
<Decepticon> hwilde what do yu mean
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: If so, I'm going to suggest the crypto scripts aren't being running for some reason.
<ruediger> yes
<kevor> yo
<hwilde> Decepticon,     watch -t 'top -b -n1 | grep -e Cpu -e Mem'
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> what is the best way to manage which services start on boot from the command line?
<ikonia> Stavros: upstart
<ikonia> !upstart Stavros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart Stavros
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: If you can manually unlock the volume now, from within the initrd, then the issue must be the scripts not being called properly, or failing.
<ikonia> !upstart >Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: What does the crypttab show?
<ikonia> Stavros: update-rc.d is the command to manage it
<manacim> anybody here play the steam game Counter Strike 1.6 in linux?
<Stavros> ikonia: will i be able to readd it if i need to?
<jorn> i used  to
<ikonia> manacim: a lot of people in #winehq will be used to playing games
<ikonia> Stavros: yup
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: uh, I'm missing crypttab. That could be the problem :/
<Stavros> ikonia: ah, thank you
<manacim> ikonia: i can play the game fine but it would crash my ubuntu entirely
<manacim> i would have to manually reset it
<ikonia> manacim: which is probably wine - which is why I pointed you at #winehq
<manacim> oh
<jorn> manacim: ask in #winehq
<manacim> i'll check it out thanks
<hwilde> !wine | manacim
<ubottu> manacim: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: It's conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<manacim> thanks, i am there now
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: there is only /conf/conf.d/mdadm
<Lyra> Does anyone know how I can get the 4 desktop functionality for Compiz working?
<ikonia> !cub > Lyra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cub
<ikonia> !cubE > Lyra
<ubottu> Lyra, please see my private message
<manacim> Lyra: what do you mean 4 desktop?
<manacim> the cube thing?
<hwilde> !cube > manacim
<ubottu> manacim, please see my private message
<miboon> Hello?
<jorn> Lyra: there are enough tutorials on the net just google it
<jorn> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: looks like the cryptsetup update-initramfs hook script isn't working when update-initramfs runs
<DigitalKiwi> wt is cube :/
<DigitalKiwi> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<manacim> you need to have 4 workspaces in order to get the cube working
<DrAnthraX> WindowsXP [uptime] 3days 2hrs 20mins 44secs [record uptime] 3days 2hrs 20mins 45secs on Feb 20 2009
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: unlock the volume manually, mount it, and continue the boot, then fix up the script
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: how?
<DigitalKiwi> oh no ops
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: /sbin/cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/xxxx <dm-name>
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: where to mount the device?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: you did tell me earlier what the /dev/mapper/ name was... that is what you should use
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: but remember, only give the basename, not the full path
<ruediger> the /sbin/cryptsetup was successfull now I have /dev/mapper/dm0_cryptop1
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: congrats
<IntuitiveNipple> now get that LVM volume open
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: /sbin/vgscan && /sbin/vgchange -ay
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: i don't have /sbin/vgscan
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Hmmm... lemme check here
<ruediger> :/
<ikonia> vgscan should be valid
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: no, not in the initrd
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: /sbin/lvm vgscan && /sbin/lvm vgchange -ay
<ikonia> ooh
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: sorry... I keep forgetting you're in the initrd :p
<IntuitiveNipple> You have to wear two 'hats' - one for initrd and one for full root mounted
<tealson> I'm currently installing xubuntu from the alternative cdrom and the installation is stucked at 6% can i fix this somehow?
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: ok done
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: okay, now, you *should* be able to exit the busybox and continue booting... I think you press Ctrl+D (or type exit)
<ruediger> :/ the same error lvm vgscan did not create /dev/mapper/vg-lv
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: hmmm... did vgscan report finding a VG?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: if not the following vgchange wouldn't have run
<Studiosus> hi! Guy I know have his PS/2 notebook keyboard non-functional during install of 8.10. External UBS keyboard works. How this can be solved?
<ruediger> it only said "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while..."
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: try doing the vgchange separately: /sbin/lvm vgchange -ay
<jway> is there a way that I can send a message to someone connected to my server via ssh?
<jway> I have the ip
<adam7> jway: use the wall command
<B10S> no-ip isnt updating my ip!!
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: ok. but vgchange didn't report anything. But echo $? reports 0
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: is the volume in /dev/mapper though?
<tealson> jway: install 'talk'
<Frantic> anyone knows why my sys only shows 3.2 of 4GB ram on 64bit version? (dmidecode correctly shows 2x2GB)
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: no
<IntuitiveNipple> Frantic: Yes, because the space between 3.2G and 4G is reserved for PCI I/I Memory so RAM can't appear there.
<adam7> jway: the write command may work too
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Hmmm.
<jway> thanks
<co_cakep> fggh
<co_cakep> hy
<tealson> Frantic: additionaly check your BIOS setting if some space is reserved, i have 4GB and "only" 3,5 are accessable
<Frantic> IntuitiveNipple: tealson: I was under the impression that these problems only concern 32bit versions
<ikonia> co_cakep: ?
<tealson> Frantic: not if you reserve ram in the bios, e.g. for the grafic card
<IntuitiveNipple> Frantic: If the chipset supports RAM remapping it can make it available. Some northbridge chipsets for 64-bit CPUs only provide 32-bit address space
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: maybe I should just reinstall the system and only put dm-crypt/lvm on my /home
<ActionParsnip> Frantic: ubuntu server can access more ram with a 32bit OS, if I had more than 3Gb I'd go 64bit
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: I have *everything* in LVM and then apply encryption to selective LVs ... this laptop has 17 LVs I think
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: so you go the other way arround? I added my lvm on top of the crypto
<mrpurple> good morning i have a quickcam labtec installed and is working only onder canforama. There is anyway to get installed to use for ekiga and skype ?? what i have to do ?'
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Yes, from experience previously, the encryption overhead for some of the file-system trees was un-necessary so I went from crypt > LVM to LVM > crypt
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | mrp
<ubottu> mrp: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Things like my SoureCode tree, with the linux kernel git repos and about 100 other various source packages is now unencrypted... about 90,000 files in ext4... much faster than when it was in the encrypted area
<mrpurple> ubottu:  thank you i'm going to see that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manacim> lol mrpurple
<mrpurple> ActionParsnip: thank you going to read that
<mrpurple> lol
<Frantic> tealson: IntuitiveNipple: thanks guys, that was it, enabled remapping from the bios :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Frantic: nice :)
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: I'll try splitting up / and /home and only lvm/encrypt on /home. I want my system to work :)
<mrpurple> manacim:  first time here
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: lol... that's defeatist!
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: yeah :(
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: I think you have a bad install, because vgscan should have found the VG
<milligan_> Anyone here familiar with m0n0wall and installation on a CF?
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: ok I'll give it a last try :)
<ruediger> I'll reinstall the system
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: You need to check the cleartext LUKS volume really does have an LVM inside
<transporter> does anyone use compiz in here
<bullgard4> man pastebinit: "OPTIONS: Required arguments: -f [filename] (or piped data)". What is 'piped data'?
<bazhang> bullgard4, |
<transporter> does anyone use compiz in here
<bullgard4> bazhang: | is not piped data but the pipe symbol.
<bazhang> transporter, ask and if someone knows they will answer
<transporter> bazhang: that's what im doing
<bazhang> bullgard4, right; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<bazhang> transporter, more info
<transporter> bazhang: oh
<oleavr> hi. is there a way to blacklist a specific USB device by vendor/device id so that the appropriate driver isn't loaded? (apart from blacklisting the entire driver, which I don't want)
<transporter> well i want to customize the minimize and closing of windows in compiz can someone help me
<oleavr> (the reason I'm asking is because I want VMware to always manage a specific device, and not risk having any of the host's drivers taint its state)
<ifroog> Omg, did some one reply to me..
<bazhang> ifroog, please ask again
<mrpurple> so my webcam has those characteristic :  Logitech    QuickCam Express     quickcam     046d:0870     Yes     Out of the box     5.10 (Breezy)     USB ID 046d:0840 and 046d:0x850 should also work     2005-Nov-22 the web site to refer is qce-ga.sourceforge.net then i need an help on how create the simbolick link as required
<bazhang> mrpurple, breezy?
<mrpurple> bazhang: i'm in 8intrepid .. but in the wiki is sayng that
<mrpurple> under canforama it works
<bullgard4> bazhang: This returns http://pastebin.com/f75a095b0 but I am interested in nopasting not a whole file but a part of a file that I have highlighted. Does pastebinit support that?
<transporter>  well i want to customize the minimize and closing of windows in compiz can someone help me
<bazhang> transporter, do what exactly? go up in flames? or something else
<bazhang> bullgard4, not sure sorry
<transporter> bazhang: well what i want to do is to customize the minimizing and the maximizing of the windows
<Dr_willis> The ccsm tool can be a little 'odd' to figure out..  but not too hard. :) just gotta play with it - then you can tweak compiz to death
<bullgard4> bazhang: Ok, thank you.
<mrpurple> can i post a link that is refering to a driver  installation for quickcam ?
<KevDog> morning
<Dr_willis> transporter,  that was a vague answer.. :) custiomuize in what way?
<Wazle> some1 here who know about broadcom wlan chips?
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KevDog> Wazle: yes
<bazhang> Wazle, what version of ubuntu and what have you tried
<KevDog> Wazle: be quick and state your problem
<Wazle> i have BCM4312 rev2
<transporter> bazhang: i had seen somewhere that the window can be customized to minimize as an origami paper folding Dr_willis
<Wazle> the driver is wl
<blouf> please, does someone know how to get the vendor & product id of a pcmcia card ?
<The_Pot> oh mai gawd
<KevDog> bloouf: lspci -nnm
<Dr_willis> transporter,  yes.. thats trivial to set up.. install 'ccsm' and play witht he settings it lets you change.
<Wazle> and it does not work
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Wazle> is there maybe another driver?
<bazhang> blouf, lspci iirc
<KevDog> bloouf: How do you know it doesn't work
<transporter> Dr_willis: yeah i have ccsm but i don't know which option enables me to do that
<KevDog> Wazle: How do you know it doesnt work
<Dr_willis> transporter,  under animations I belive.. compiz has lots of docs online and a support channel as well
<bazhang> Wazle, you are using the fw-cutter method?
<Dr_willis> !compiz | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Wazle> dont know
<Wazle> if i use iwconfig
<Decepticon> what tells me how mcuh RAM (AMOUNT_OF_RAM_USED_IN_TOTAL / AMOUNT_OF_RAM_AVAIALBE) i got
<Wazle> i get this : lo        no wireless extensions.
<Wazle> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Wazle> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<Wazle>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<Wazle>           
<FloodBot1> Wazle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wazle> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<ikonia> Decepticon: free
<Dr_willis> transporter,  i just set mine to be 'random' :) then i get sick of it all and set them to be none.
<Decepticon> ikonia i want a oneliner
<Decepticon> that gives the proportion
<ikonia> Decepticon: free
<blouf> bazhang, can you explain it better to me please ? running lspci with iirc flag does nothing
<KevDog> Wazle:  did you check dmesg for errors when loading the driver, does lshw -C network show the device as UNCLAIMED, is the driver=wl statement with the card
<Sevet> does anyone know why my vaio vgn-fe31h laptop fails to come out of suspend/hibernate correctly? when it switches back on it starts up (can ping and ssh to it fine) but the screen remains completely black
<bazhang> blouf, sorry lspci ; iirc = if I recall correctly :)
<Wazle> ok 1st, i am using ubuntu for 3 months and i am rly no pro with it
<transporter> Dr_willis: do u know which one allows me to fold it like the origami paper
<blouf> bazhang, ok ...
<ActionParsnip> Sevet: hibernation is a PITA to get nice
<bazhang> transporter, best to ask the compiz folks that one
<Dr_willis> transporter,  i belive its called the airplane effect.. or paperplane..  its rather obvious once ya see its name
<Wazle> if i use lspci i can see which wlan card i have
<Dr_willis> transporter,  fire up ccsm tweak the settings.. try it out.. play with it some more.
<ActionParsnip> transporter: search in ccsm for plane
<Kartagis> Wazle, join the club
<Sevet> ActionParsnip: yea, i know. :) seems to work perfectly apart from the screen not turning back on though
<Wazle> join club?
<ActionParsnip> Sevet: could restart x but apps will die
<alexsander> how can I do a "ls" that gets only filenames in the format "99999.JPG" with any number of digits?
<KevDog> Wazle:  Have you asked for help in the forums -- specifically posting all info about your card -- your chipset is very common
<transporter> Dr_willis ActionParsnip im checking
<Wazle> i posted
<Wazle> i read very much about it, but no solution
<KevDog> Wazle:  Have you tried b43?
<Decepticon> ikonia free gives multi-line output
<Decepticon> ikonia im looking for one-line output about ram usage
<Wazle> thats the point,.. i dont know how to change the driver for my card
<ali1234> Decepticon:  free | grep ^Mem: | awk '{print 100 * $4 / $2}'
<ali1234> is that what you wanted?
<ikonia> Decepticon: exaclty
<Decepticon> ali1234 looks like it
<ikonia> Decepticon: free is a one liner, you just have to learn to manuipulate data
<Dr_willis> Gnome File manager QUestion - often at the top of the file listing it will show a little 'smart dialog' like "These Files are on a Photo CD"   and a button "Open with F-prot"   - well its almost always WRONG and i cant see how to even hide  that message window.. or disable that feature.. :) anyone else noticed where to kill this silly feature?
<KevDog> Wazle:  To unload the driver (not delete it -- just unassign it from the card) sudo rmmod wl
<Wazle> the sorce for bcm43xx in the ubuntu wiki is only fpr older versions
<Wazle> not for 8.10
<KevDog> Wazle:  Its not bcm43xx, its b43
<Wazle> ok did it
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kartagis> alexsander, try ls | sed 's/[a-zA-Z]/9/g'
<Dimensions> Hi ... i am trying to install support for https in my dedicated server ... but i am missing "apache2-ssl-certificate" on apt-get its saying couldn't find the file .... what do i do ...
<Sevet> ActionParsnip: no effect... Ctrl-Alt-F1 etc also don't switch to a console, screen stays black
<Wazle> i read now this page, than i ask again if there are any questions
<KevDog> Wazle:  don't pay attention to ubottu -- that info is old.  For a very good summary of what driver you can use with what bcm chipset: http://linuxfans.betaserver.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46:broadcom-guide-for-ubuntu-hardy-and-newer&catid=34:guides&Itemid=61
<Decepticon> ali1234, actually free | grep ^Mem: | awk '{print 100 * $3 / $2}'
<Decepticon> ali1234 that would say 95% used
<Wazle> ok i read it
<KevDog> Wazle:  b43 is very easy to set up.
<Wazle> i will try
<ali1234> Decepticon: sure. adapt as you need :)
<Wazle> thanks so far
<transporter> ActionParsnip: Dr_willis: well im trying i selected the plane option but nothing special happens
<Kartagis> Dimensions, you need to create and sign certificates
<Dr_willis> transporter,  No idea.  selexct it.. use the apply ior whatever buttion, then try minimizing a window.  You just have to toy with it..
<Dimensions> Kartagis: to create certificate i need to have apache2-ssl-certificate installed ... which is missing
<ActionParsnip> transporter: I'd ask in #compi
<ActionParsnip> transporter: i only know of the plane but i dont use compiz
<Dr_willis> transporter,  or you are setting it for a close, or other 'event' - I dont use COmpiz much at all.. and when i do i dont use those silly effects.
<transporter> Dr_willis: there is no apply button just a close button but still the damn thing won't work
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: replace silly with lame
<Dr_willis> and i cant get compiz working here on this box.. so good luck. I cant hold your hand.
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ePax> What is the normal temeprature of acpi (processor)? my fan sounds litle to much and temp is 86 C
<Dr_willis> Some times you just have to play with things..
<Kartagis> Dimensions, I don't have that installed, I signed a certificate. read http://slacksite.com/apache/certificate.php
<transporter> Dr_willis:  yeah i think so i thankyou very much for ur help :D ActionParsnip too
<Kartagis> Dimensions, at least I don't remember installing it
<transporter> #compiz
<ActionParsnip> transporter: try: /j #compiz
<ali1234> ePax: there really isn't a "normal" - but 86C would worry me. it could be miscalibration or just plain wrong though
<transporter> ActionParsnip: im on it
<ActionParsnip> transporter: sweet
<Dimensions> Kartagis:  that mite be because that one is with openssl ... u must have openssl installed then ? im using default howto for ubuntu apache ssl ...
<halfrican> please can someone give some help. I need a command to fix dpkg, that wants to remove  a package that I want to keep ... can't use apt right now.
<Kartagis> Dimensions, yes, I have openssl installed
<jonkenny007> can anyone here help me with a banshee prob?
<Dimensions> which says ssl is installed when i check with a2ensite ssl it says its already enabled etc ... but can't generate the certificate bcoz that file was not installed which should have ...
<jrib> halfrican: more details...
<Kartagis> Dimensions, install openssl then
<nmlinuz> it seems that i don't have the libraries for  c++ : new.cpp:1:22: error: iostream.h: No such file or directory    what can i do?
<jrib> nmlinuz: have you installed build-essential?
<jonkenny007> Problem: My music library (20,000 songs) is over a network storage (USR8700) and Banshee only reads 83 songs in the library, any idea why:?
<nmlinuz> jrib: i don't think so
<mrpurple> i'm tryng to complile the wdriver for webcam quickcam 046d:0870 so 'm following the guide at this page http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/.
<mrpurple> then when i do the make all command the errors i had are http://paste.ubuntu.com/120575/
<mrpurple> any help ?
<halfrican> I tried to install vmware-server from a deb I converted with alien from the rpm.... managed to uninstall with a custom script, then reinstalled using instructions from help.ubuntu.com  vmware-server is now working, but dpkg still wants to remove it, meaning I can't install anything else atm.
<jrib> mrpurple: apt-cache show qb-usb-source
<ePax> ali1234: I just thought that my fan sound litle to much after some updates... then i just checked the temp on it and it was 86 and its hardly that my processor is working at all...
<ZachFlem> evening all =)
<runpain2> how can i enable root login at login window I know your goning to say its not wise but i like it any way
<carpii__> its not wise
<jrib> runpain2: not wise
<carpii__> hehe
<runpain2> LOL
<jrib> seriously, it's not.  You're doing something wrong.
<mrpurple> jrib:  says that is impossible to find gb-usb-source
<runpain2> why i own the computer
<lvlefisto> i installed sphinx2-bin from ubuntu repositories, but i am only getting "make: sphinx-build: Command not found" when "make help"
<jrib> mrpurple: 'q', not 'g'
<mrpurple> sorry right
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: I reinstalled ubuntu now and it seems that lvm is set up correct. /dev/mapper/vg-lv is mounted as /target
<mrpurple> jrib:  i did as you write .. but is impossible
<jrib> mrpurple: what do you mean by "impossible"?
<Dimensions>  Kartagis i will have to do all settings from the start for that ... can't i just fix this apache2-ssl-certificate ? i mean its intalled with apache2-common but its missing ... apt-get can't find it ... there must be a reason for that
<carpii__> ubuntu style is to run sudo before cmd's where you need root privilidges
<jrib> !sudo | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<carpii__> most ppl who want a root login is just because theyre too lazy to get used to this
<Kartagis> Dimensions, maybe ask in #apache?
<ZachFlem> can anyone point me to some info creating a minimal install from usb disk.
<achadwick> runpain2: not for long, if that's how you operate it. At least, not a working one.
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<runpain2> thats me lazy
<halfrican> you can always sudo du
<halfrican> sudo su I mean
<nmlinuz> jrib: i have just installed build-essentials and the problem continue
<jrib> runpain2: you can be lazy and use sudo
<Dr_willis> dont use 'sudo su'  its a bad habbit and not needed.
<jrib> nmlinuz: is new.cpp something you wrote?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: Great... obviously an install glitch originally then
<jonkenny007> anyone can help with Banshee?
<Wazle> kevdog?
<mrpurple> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120577/
<runpain2> ok i agree with all that is said
<elvirolo> i'm trying to install ubuntu without a CD, via an ISO image of the install disk stored on /dev/sda1. I managed to boot ok, but the installer won't mount /dev/sda1 to go and find the iso image
<ruediger> IntuitiveNipple: i sure hope so. just rebooting now
<jrib> mrpurple: what ubuntu version?
<mrpurple> jrib: 8.10
<nmlinuz> jrib: yes...and it is all right
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediger: good luck :p
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<ruediger> :( the same result
<ActionParsnip> halfrican: sudo su is not advised, sudo -i is advised as it correctly configures the cli environment
<runpain2> yet i still like too login in root
<Dimensions> thank Kartagis ... i am but i believe its ubuntu issue ... apt-get should install apache2-ssl-certificate ... donno why it doesn't find it
<jrib> mrpurple: you're still making a typo... qc-usb-source
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: oh well, we tried
<runpain2> thanks
<dt84> can anyone help me? I have Logitech E2500 internet camera. what driver I need to install to work with this camera?
<jrib> nmlinuz: pastebin...
<halfrican> ActionParsnip: thanks for the advice
<runpain2> iam not going to use it all the time
<jrib> runpain2: yes, then use sudo like others have said and ubottu gave you a page full of information on
<ActionParsnip> halfrican: and gksudo for gui apps, dont use sudo gedit ;)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: we all lectured him yesterday
<runpain2> ok ok i will do
<Dr_willis> sudo gedit - MIGHT work.. or it might give you some confuseing error messages :) best to rember  the gksudo
<runpain2> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<halfrican> Can anyone help with my dpkg issue?
<ActionParsnip> you can use gksudo for them both :)
<mrpurple> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120579/
<jrib> halfrican: you are being too vague
<jrib> mrpurple: yes, did you read the package description?
<ActionParsnip> halfrican: can you pastein the command and error you are getting
<runpain2> ok got it
<nmlinuz> jrib: paste bin what? source code? error?
<jrib> nmlinuz: new.cpp
<ActionParsnip> is kdesudo actually any different to gksudo?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nm
<ubottu> nm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ZachFlem> can anyone point me to some info about creating a minimal install from usb disk?
<nmlinuz> jrib: new.cpp has the hello world programm :)
<runpain2> how do i change my browser to firefox as default browser
<ifroog> When i run qtconfig-qt4 i get ..
<ifroog> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<ifroog> Aborted
<jrib> nmlinuz: yes, so pastebin it
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  i was thinking that kdesudo was a kubuntu varient on the kdesu command. to fix some bug. :) i forget the details
<jrib> nmlinuz: and the command you run to compile (with errors)
<runpain2> !default browser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default browser
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<nmlinuz> http://pastebin.com/d472f8982
<mrpurple> jrib: yes but don't know what i have to do ? sorry also language problem ..
<nmlinuz> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d472f8982
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: factoids dont have spaces
<jrib> mrpurple: well that package is what you should be using for your webcam
<runpain2> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nmlinuz> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d443c994f
<jrib> nmlinuz: "iostream", not "iostream.h"
<mrpurple> jrib:  so i have to install that instead the other ?
<jrib> nmlinuz: and you need to do iostream::cout or whatever
<jrib> nmlinuz: erm sorry.  It's std::cout
<nmlinuz> jrib: but it is copy-paste from a site...anyway :)
<BDenis> hello guyz, please help poor Russians pesant, We try setup cups-pdf postscripting but it didn't work.
<BDenis> we have a script /usr/bin/abc:
<BDenis> #!/bin/bash
<BDenis> echo "lalala">/tmp/tmp.log
<BDenis> in /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf we add "PostProcessing /usr/bin/abc"
<BDenis> And we have nothing in /tmp/
<FloodBot1> BDenis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BDenis> where we wrong?
<jrib> nmlinuz: the site is wrong
<nmlinuz> jrib: thank you
<jrib> nmlinuz: ##c++ might point you to some good resources
<tdn> After upgrading to Debian Lenny on my file server, the clients (Ubuntu) are having problems with *very* slow NFS. Is there a known problem causing this? I have not been able to find anything in the release notes about it.
<Carpe|Diem> I have 2 partitions, one as / and the other as /home but I would like to move my /home to my / ...is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: i just submitted your suggestion for review :D
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  yes. you could do that.
<Carpe|Diem> ok, Dr_willis but how:)
<jrib> nmlinuz: in any case, you want to learn about "namespaces" in c++
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  properly move the files from /home to /To_Be_Home,  unmount  /home/ then rename /ToBeHome to /home
<Carpe|Diem> I assume i need to modify fstab etc? But im not familiar with that
<Decepticon> how can i show much ram ive used out of total ram available to me
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  only fstab editing would be to edit out the  line that mounts home. thats trivial
<Carpe|Diem> is that all, Dr_willis ?:s
<jrib> Decepticon: free
<Carpe|Diem> oh ok Dr_willis
<Wazle> what was the command for seeing kernel version?
<Decepticon> jrib free shows me having almost used everything, that doesnt sound right
<jrib> Wazle: uname -r
<Wazle> thx
<Huufarted> Anybody here know how to auto-mount hard drives instead of having to 'visit' the drive in Places first?
<jrib> Decepticon: pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: cat /proc/meminfo
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  the trick is copying the home the proper way.. depending on what files are in there, and other special files like links and stuff.. it may get confused
<jrib> Huufarted: what filesystem?
<Decepticon> jrib http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1235136757
<Carpe|Diem> yes, I thought so:/
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: a lot of it is used for disk cache which will decrease as ram is needed
<jrib> Decepticon: look at the -/+ buffers/cache line
<Huufarted> jrib: FAT32
<mrpurple> jrib: i have to download that qc-usb-source_0.6.6-5_all.deb file and install it ?
<Decepticon> jrib, what about it
<Carpe|Diem> perhaps, Dr_willis, its better to format my entire system...I'm rather unexperienced with the deep functions of linux
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip so what is the actual amount of ram used by programs and sentient programs, minus this disk cache
<jrib> Huufarted: I think you can install and use ntfs-config for fat as well.  If not, you can configure it in /etc/fstab manually yourself
<jrib> !fstab | Huufarted
<ubottu> Huufarted: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dj-Asmir> hi people, i need someone to help me setum a remote desktop between widnows and linux /vice versa
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<Huufarted> jrib, now that you mention that, I think qtparted can do it for me.
<jrib> Decepticon: most of the memory is being used for buffers/cache.  So if a program needs it, it will be available.  Unused ram is wasted ram, so it makes sense to use as much as possible
<runpain2> it did not work to change default browserupdate-alternatives: unknown argument `–config'
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  do what you want.. but what you are asking about is a rather trivial thing.. and you will never learn untill you try
<H4MZ4> Helooo Allll
<runpain2> it did not work to change default browser update-alternatives: unknown argument `–config'
<Berserkur> Does anyone know if there is an easy fix to this bug? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/293376
<H4MZ4> i neeed a help in php :$:$:$
<H4MZ4> i neeed a help in php :$:$:$
<Dj-Asmir> hi people, i need someone to help me setum a remote desktop between widnows and linux /vice versa
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem and as far as 'deep' this is rather shallow stuff.
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip of which command? cat /proc/meminfo shows http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1235136892
<Berserkur> It seems like a bug that would be easy to fix but nothing has happened
<ActionParsnip> H4MZ4: then /join #php
<jrib> H4MZ4: installing it or using it?
<carpii__> H4MZ4, dont spam plz
<Carpe|Diem> yes Dr_willis, that's true...but what happens when i break the system...than I have no means of connecting to IRC or google to find solutions :s
<Berserkur> Thinkpad T60 is quite a common Laptop
<runpain2> it what i get when i do the sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<Huufarted> H4MZ4: /join #php
<H4MZ4> thanks
<Wazle> how can i start my wlan with new driver?
<Dj-Asmir> jaha nobody to help
<Dj-Asmir> okay bye bye
<KevDog> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♫♂
<jrib> mrpurple: no.  You install it using apt-get or repositories.  No manual downloading
<Carpe|Diem> I will give it a try, Dr_willis
<KevDog> Wazle: What?
<runpain2> !Change browser
<Decepticon> jrib so what is the amount of ram that is used by the programs running on the machine, and daemons and active alive things, and not disk/cache (which i will believe as free ram)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Change browser
<Wazle> ok i installed fwcutter
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: I can copy my home while the system is running?
<Berserkur> Carpe|Diem: Yes
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  yes.
<Dimensions> How do i install apache2-common and apache2-ssl-certificate files ??? apt-get can't find it
<jrib> mrpurple: after that, since it's just source, you still need to build it (check for a /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE_NAME/README.Debian file) or ask here.  I don't know the details as I have not used it
<Wazle> and use this in console: sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Wazle> what to do now?
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: i'd say you were using 340Mb, but I have 1Gb ram too and have similar output
<jrib> Decepticon: the numbers on the +/- buffers/cache line
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip how do you know this
<Dr_willis> Wazle,  when i installed that package it auto-ran and got the proper b43 firmnware. I dident have to run that command.
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: if you look at the top of the otput of 'top' it will tell you your ram too :)
<KevDog> Wazle:  Load the b43 driver: sudo modprobe 43, check to see if that worked with lshw -C network, and then
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: active is my guess
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: i'd read up on what the output means
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split
<KevDog> Wazle:  You ran the commands with th b43 cutter packaage
<Wazle> it says module 43 not found
<BDenis> Anyone knows anything about cups-pdf postscript? I need help with that :).
<jrib> BDenis: just ask
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: Problem is, my /home partition is mounted into /home on my root partition...So where do I have to move my /home folder too?:s
<Berserkur> Does anyone have a problem with the volume down key on a Thinkpad T60+?
 * Carpe|Diem is a newbie:)
<Decepticon> jrib i am taking (the number from the Mem: row and used column) and subtracting (the number from -/+ buffers/cache row and total column) ?
<Wazle> did i do something wrong?
<jrib> Decepticon: no.  You are just looking at the +/- buffers/cache line
<Wazle> if i use sudo modprobe 43 it says module not found
<KevDog> Wazle:  Sounds like you didn't install it
<Decepticon> jrib whys that
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  you said /   - so you sauid you  wanted it in /home so like i mentioned.. use /to_be_home to move stuff to.. Unmount /home/ delete /home  THEN rename the  /to_be_home to become /home
<Wazle> so? what do i do now
<whatever_8979876> a
<jrib> Decepticon: because that's the memory that's being used for things other than buffers/cache
<Carpe|Diem> ok Dr_willis, Ty...I will have a try now :]
<Decepticon> jrib as you can see, my data is shifted to the right for the column you speak of, what do those numbers represent, used and free or total and used
<cak054> hi all just doing a test
<BDenis> In /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf we add "PostProcessing /usr/bin/abc", /usr/bin/abc is: "echo "lalala">/tmp/tmp.log" and after we print to PDF printer tmp.log does not exist. Whats wrong?
<jrib> Decepticon: there's no total information on that line since total wouldn't change
<Decepticon> jrib i see
<zicho> is there some software like Guitar Rig available for ubuntu?
<mrpurple> jrib: i installed from repository. In usr/share/doc/ there are two directorys : qc-usb-source and qc-usb-utils
<jrib> mrpurple: try the first one
<Wazle> do i have to restart system?
<Decepticon> jrib so would you say that total_ram_used (the way i understand it) / total_ram ... is this: [the number from -/+ buffers/cache row and used column] / [the number from Mem: row and total column]
<jrib> Decepticon: if you don't want to count the ram being used for buffers/cache, yes.
<Carpe|Diem> Ok Dr_willis Im copying from /home to /to_be_home :]
<Decepticon> jrib what exactly goes into buffers/cache, who is using it
<Decepticon> jrib i only want to count the amount of ram being used by programs, and system, and daemon
<jrib> Decepticon: then what you said is what you want
<Decepticon> jrib, i see, but what does it mean buffers/cache, who is using this ram and why so much
<Decepticon> jrib, why is that ram not freely available, but instead being cached or buffered
<erUSUL> !ram | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<jrib> Decepticon: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/buffer-cache.html
<erUSUL> Decepticon: that's a FAQ... linux use all unused ram to cache the files it accesed to speed up disk access
<erUSUL> Decepticon: free RAM == wasted RAM
<mrpurple> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120585/ file list and the readme.qce file http://paste.ubuntu.com/120587/
<Decepticon> i see
<runpain2> In KDE Components>Component Chooser Default browser. dont have components chooser
<mrpurple> with make i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/120588/
<leon_> hi all, can someone PLS help with a Yukon nic (wierd) prob?
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: dont leave me swimming in the deep alone XD
<Carpe|Diem> heheh:P
<mrpurple> jrib: with make i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/120588/
<erUSUL> !anyone | leon_
<runpain2> found it
<ubottu> leon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> mrpurple: there's probably a "nicer" debian way.  I have to go now though (and don't know it)
<Decepticon> jrib if i sat down and looked at top, and all the programs it lists and their memory usage, if i added all those percentages up, and if i took my statistic (cache_used/mem_total) * 100, would they be the same
<mrpurple> thank you jrib
<scunizi> Decepticon: that's typical. not to worry. Memory management is very good in linux. open a few programs and see what happens..
<Discipulus> I have a question
<Discipulus> I am running on a compaq laptop
<Discipulus> model number CQ60
<itai_michaelson> Discipulus, what is the question?
<Maarek> question:  does the 8.10 live cd "Install inside Windows" work w/ Vista?
<EugenMayer_> anyway of syncing evolution with funambol under ubuntu?=
<erUSUL> !wubi | Maarek
<ubottu> Maarek: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Discipulus> and when I go into suspend mode, occasionally, when I go to resume, the "Password" dialog box does not come on, and I must restart my computer
<speedmaster> You may as well add a ubuntu partition to an end of a drive in my opinion
<fasta> How can I enable sound in the latest stable version of Ubuntu?
<Discipulus> Is there a way that I can fix that?
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: It's copied...Now what, unmount my home? But the files are being used atm. And also, do I have to change ownership of the /to_be_home directory?
<speedmaster> fasta: install alsa packages with synaptic
<speedmaster> it should work out of the box though
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  well i suggest you stop using them..
<fasta> speedmaster: I think I already did that.
<pjsturgeon> hey guys. I think i mounted a HDD wrong (mounted the actual disk not a partition) and now I cant seem to unmount it or run "fdisk -l".
<unanxbt> how to install e17?
<fasta> speedmaster: e.g. alsamixer is installed
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: ok, I have to terminate X?
<pjsturgeon> fdisk -l gives me "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  If you copied the stuff correctly the permissions would of staied the same.. you proberkly did it wrong,. :)  I dont recall  the right command/optionms to copy them
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  may be a goiod idea :)
<pjsturgeon> and apparently unmount is not a command, all the tutorials online suggest I do that. AND i rebooted to get rid of the mount (its not in my fstab) and i still cannot run fdisk -l
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: I uwed cp -rv /home/¨
<fasta> This is all the relevant information: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=31f5faf68bc25689441d585204868cb57016df31
<Discipulus> pjsturgeon: it's umount not unmount
<unanxbt> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<speedmaster> fasta: are you using onboard soundcard?
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: i mean, cp -rv /home/* /to_be_home
<Davedan> how do I know if I have gtk installed? I have the defualt intrepid
<fasta> speedmaster: Here are all technical details: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=31f5faf68bc25689441d585204868cb57016df31
<RussM> pjsturgeon, "umount" not "unmount"
<unanxbt> !enlightment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightment
<fasta> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<pjsturgeon> Discipulus & RussML That gives me $ umount: /media/second-drive is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Nicador> Hello guys. I have a problem. I want to disable the black screen if it's no key press in some time. If found a solution on the ubuntuforums but it seamns I don't have a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/. Note i'm using Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. Thank you in advance.
<unanxbt> fasta, do you know how to install enlightenment in intrepid?
<Dr_willis> Carpe|Diem,  check the stuff copied.. see if it still has the original correct ownership
<halfrican> I'm still having a dpkg issue ... here are the details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120591/
<pjsturgeon> this is after a reboot, perhaps there is another error for my "Cannot open sda / Cannot open sdb
<fasta> unanxbt: build it from source
<RussM> pjsturgeon, then you run fdisk on the device,not the mount point.
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: root is the owner of the new copied folder...so its incorrect:/ I copied it while being root
<unanxbt> fasta, no binaries?
<fasta> unanxbt: but there was no script for it the last time I tried it. I think this was done on purpose.
<pjsturgeon> RussM earlier I just ran fdisk -l and it showed all drives and all partitions
<Davedan> does the default intrepid have X or gtk installed?
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_willis: perhaps its better for me to leave everything as is :s
<pjsturgeon> RussM this is also not mounted. I need to find the partition number to mount it
<fasta> unanxbt: I know next to nothing about enlightenment, other than the correct spelling.
<k3pp0> damn! after 3 hours compiling i get a  /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 20
<fasta> speedmaster: any idea?
<itai_michaelson> hi - where is the japanese channel?
<unanxbt> fasta, :)
<k3pp0> when i try to install kernel package
<k3pp0> :(
<k3pp0> any hint?
<speedmaster> fasta: hmm, your soundcard seems to be detected, the only thing i can think of is in alsa mixer make sure in options front is selected
<RussM> pjsturgeon, Sorry, I missed the very beginning, I was sleeping. Can you repeat what you're trying to accomplish?
<unanxbt> fasta, what do you think if I use debian package?
<itai_michaelson> ニホンゴ？
<Nicador> Does anybody have an ideea how to disable the black screen if no activity?
<pjsturgeon> I am just trying to add a new drive. I first need to run a command to list all my partitions and drives so i can see what the name is to mount it
<Pici> !jp | itai_michaelson
<ubottu> itai_michaelson: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<fasta> speedmaster: I only have the Master option available when I run alsamixer
<itai_michaelson> Pici, thanks
<speedmaster> is volume control up in x though fasta?
<fasta> unanxbt: I don't know.
<RussM> so, "sudo fdisk -l" doesn't show it?
<speedmaster> from there you can go to preferences
<fasta> speedmaster: yes, 100%.
<Enissay> 1489: <{SaTaN}> GOD DAMN IT SUN OF A BITCH STOP CALLING ME SANTA IT IS "SATAN!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<Enissay> 1489: <DaRkShaMe> hi santa
<Enissay> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KazaLite> what is recommended way to install ubuntu? should i make full installation on one partition and later format and mount other partitions?
<pjsturgeon> bloody hell sudo! im used to having root permissions
<pjsturgeon> thank you (and sorry for swearing in here :p)
<lvlefisto> what is the command to see what network ports are open?
<KazaLite> or i should even split the installation like installing boot on one partition and other things on other partition?
<Nicador> pjsturgeon: sudo su and you will have root access.
<pjsturgeon> Nicador: yea cheers for that, i just keep forgetting
<pjsturgeon> sudo !! is my best friend recently ;)
<RussM> pjsturgeon, sudo -i    might make you happy. sometimes there's no getting around several root commands in a row
<pjsturgeon> ahh great, thanks
<KazaLite> is there some anti-virus for ubuntu/linux?
<speedmaster> fasta: I can only suggest now is if you go to system > preferences > sound and try the different devs and hit the test function
<geirha> !antivirus | KazaLite
<ubottu> KazaLite: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Travis-42> I'm trying to use firefox with xfvb for testing purposes on Ubuntu Server.  Installing firefox requests that I get gnome -- is there a way to use the package manager to install firefox for xfvb, or do I have to install it manually?
<fasta> speedmaster: I already did those things, but thanks anyway.
<Pici> Nicador: Look into the manpage for setterm for the screen blanking
<speedmaster> fasta: I had no sound though when I booted a clean 8.10 install because of the center option being selected in volume control, after i switched to front i had no issue
<KazaLite> i see and how you ppl install ubuntu?
<Twinkletoes|W> I have a separate passwd file for NIS, and I want to add users.  Is there any way to get adduser or useradd to look at the NIS passwd file, or will I have to do everything (including getting uids/making homedirs/crontabs etc.) by hand?
<speedmaster> fasta: no problem, good luck, I have a SB 24 card and I have never really had an issue
<kannanrpk> need help.......how can i take the backup of softwares in ubuntu
<pjsturgeon> "sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sda /media/second-drive" gives me "unknown filesystem type 'fat32'. Am I doing this wrong?
<enzotib> pjsturgeon, vfat
<pjsturgeon> thanks enzotib
<fasta> speedmaster: I also had no problems on my laptop and on all the other hardware I bought myself.
<KazaLite> and why we dont need anti-virus for linux?
<heatmzzr> I have screenlets installed and wanted to add one.. where would I extract the downloaded widget?
<eth01> KazaLite: suppose to be bullet proof
<eth01> or say they say :)
<speedmaster> KazaLite: because only idiots run their system from root
<Dr_willis> KazaLite,  because theres very few out there for linux. and those that are out - are often very very specific to specific services and versions of those services.. so its not a problem
<Twinkletoes|W> KazaLite: As Linux become smore popular, more people will target it
<Decepticon> if i sat down and looked at top, and all the programs it lists and their memory usage, if i added all those percentages up, and if i took my statistic (cache_used/mem_total) * 100, would they be the same? and is this statistic equal to the "Active:" number given by the command "cat /proc/meminfo"
<Berserkur> KazaLite: Because there are only a handful of viruses existing for Linux and they do virtually no harm
<Dr_willis> KazaLite, and even then  in a 'worse' case - it would be the users stuff that gets trashed by malware.. niot the system
<fasta> KazaLite: the most important reason is that there is no mono culture.
<RussM> pjsturgeon, I think mount shows the valid fs type name strings.
<RussM> pjsturgeon, sorry, the mount man page.
<fasta> KazaLite: if you invest 1 million dollar to hack 100 million machines, that's good business, but there are not 100 million the same Linux machines.
<heatmzzr> I have screenlets installed and wanted to add one.. where would I extract the downloaded widget?
<Berserkur> KazaLite: The thing is that in Linux, be default, you have virtually no privileges on the computer. So for that reason, if you download a virus... that virus wouldn't be able to do much harm except to your user
<pjsturgeon> RussM: didnt spot it if it was there. Mounted now, just fiddling with fstab :)
<tyche> My son has installed Ubuntu on a Windows machine.  Now, he'd like to be able to read the Windows portion of the drive from inside Ubuntu.  Is it possible?
<JEEBcz> Sure
<speedmaster> yes
<JEEBcz> ntfs-3g should be installed by default on ubuntu, you just might have to mount it manually
<Berserkur> tyche: Yes, ubuntu should find that portion automatically
<adam7> tyche: yep. Just open the file manager and click on the Windows partition.
<speedmaster> ntfs-3g should be on already synaptic will install it if not
<tyche> Thanks.  Let me see if that works for him.
<Tha_Stig> hey guys, im trying to append /etc/modules..... it says i dont have permission, yes im a n00b!
<Berserkur> Has anyone here dealt with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/293376
<adam7> Tha_Stig: did you use sudo?
<scunizi> tyche: see what JEEBcz wrote.. to try to mount all drives in one fell swoop in a terminal type sudo mount -a. then look on the desktop for the new icon for the windows drive
<speedmaster> beat me to it adam7
<pjsturgeon> anyone know a good guide for automounting vfat drive? Cant find the right settings for fstab
<Tha_Stig> adam7: nope, i dont know how to open the file through terminal, im using text editor
<Dimensions> Kartagis: thanks
<Kartagis> np Dimensions
<pjsturgeon> got one, no worries
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: i'm sure there's a bash script out there
<adam7> Tha_Stig: press ctrl+f2 then type gksudo gedit /path/to/file where /path/to/file is that path to the file
<josh__> Hey guys, running Heron here on a Dell Inspiron netbook (not sure if that matters), but I can't switch users.   No matter which "switch user" button I hit (directly from the panel or from the "System -> Quit" screen, I just get a black screen and then back to asking for the password of the last user logged in (basically it just locks the screen and never gives me an option to switch users)... anyone have any suggestions on where to start
<josh__>  to fix it?  i've googled with not much luck....
<halfrican> please can someone help me with my dpkg issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120591/
<Tha_Stig> adam7: thanks, ill try that now =]
<Kartagis> !vfat | pjsturgeon
<ubottu> pjsturgeon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<adam7> josh__: check and see if there is a switch user button on the box asking for the password of the last user
<josh__> adam7: There is, and that one doesn't work either -- it does the same thing as the others.
<scunizi> josh__: did you create a new user?
<Tha_Stig> the ctrl+f2 didnt work but i managed to fix my lil issue, lets hope my wifi works now :D
<josh__> I have 2 users on my system... I have ever since I received it.
<speedmaster> Tha_Stig: iwconfig doesn't show what the problem is?
<scunizi> josh__: when you initially boot the machine are you able to log into the other account?
<josh__> Yes.
<josh__> And if I log out completely, then I can log in as the other user then, too.
<Tha_Stig> speedmaster: im following this guide for the wifi fix  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<scunizi> josh__: so it's just the user switcher. do you have a theme installed that is other than "stock"?
<josh__> No, I haven't installed any themes.
<ScarySquirrel> Hey, does anyone here know how to revert a kernel update?
<scunizi> josh__: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<josh__> Heron.
<speedmaster> Tha_Stig: are you using intrepid and if so i'm guessing it didnt work out of the box?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, you can remove it you want to... or rather use the older kernel
<josh__> 8.04
<Tha_Stig> im actually using mint, but since its based off ubuntu <.<
<arvind_khadri> !mint | Tha_Stig
<ubottu> Tha_Stig: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Pici> Tha_Stig: We do not support Mint in here.
<scunizi> josh__: looking.. hang on
<Discipulus> So my laptop (Compaq) Occasionally has issues waking up from suspend. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and specifically the issue is that when I go to wake up, the computer wakes up, but the password prompt does not appear (Computer is awake, but screen is still black, not entirely black like off black, but artificially black like on black if that makes sense)
<josh__> Ok.   Thanks.
<ScarySquirrel> Yeah, I have an extremely weird problem in my UBUNTU GNOME operating system that remained even when I used a Linux Mint Live CD with XFCE.
<Tha_Stig> i usually fix my mint issues with ubuntu solutions...and thus my wifi is working now ^^
<josh__> In my searches on Google and of the Ubuntu forums i see problems similar to mine but not the same
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, expalin the problem
<Travis-42> I want to setup an Ubuntu Server that accepts no incoming connections (except from my computer), but can connect outside (e.g. for updates) -- basically a secure dev server that's connected to the internet.  Should I use ufw to do this?
<arvind_khadri> Travis-42, iptables
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri: I already have, three months ago, in detail, at the following location:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6767674#post6767674
<speedmaster> Tha_Stig: so iwconfig doesn't show any readings?
<adam7> Travis-42: use ssh with ssh keys
<adam7> Travis-42: unless you always connect from the same IP it will be difficult to set up the server to only allow your computer to see the open port
<Travis-42> adam7: definitely going to do that... but what about server processes like apache?
<Tha_Stig> speedmaster: i just put the ath_pci line in the modules file...did a restart and wifi is working now, gonna read up the whole guide first before moving further :)
<adam7> Travis-42: if you always connect from the same IP it's trivial to do with iptables, but if you use multiple IP addresses
<adam7> it's much more difficult
<Travis-42> hmm ok thanks adam7 and arvind_khadri
<speedmaster> Tha_Stig: glad to hear you got things going at least
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, you can choose a older kernel at the grub menu
<arvind_khadri> Travis-42, np :)
<josh___> Ugh stupid Internet connection.
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to access secondary harddrive with terminal and delete files with it?
<speedmaster> Tha_Stig: what chipset is your wireless nic?
<josh___> Do you think upgrading to 8.10 would solve the switch user problem?  Is it worth attempting?
<arvind_khadri> booksbuggy, you can use rm
<Tha_Stig> im not sure :$ i just got this netbook a few hours ago XD
<scunizi>  josh__ sorry I haven't found anything.. sorry 'bout that.. upgrading might help if the issue isn't in your /home in a .<something> file
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  Oh, of course.  I will try that, and if it fails, I will add it to the list.
<speedmaster> Tha_Stig: I've had a lot of troubles with wireless nic's that use Atheros chipsets over many platforms
<pjsturgeon> im having some trouble setting up a samba share of a symlinked folder
<pjsturgeon> I can read, but not write
<arvind_khadri> booksbuggy, rm -rf /path/to/directory .... use it carefully
<booksbuggy> well my other ubuntu drive got problem and i can't go into the place
<booksbuggy> it won't let me go into the other drive
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: sounds like a permissions problem
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, did you file a bug?
<josh___> No worries.   It wouldn't even be a big issue, it's my partner and I's secondary computer (basically so we didn't have to fight over being on facebook at the same time lol), except that he likes his settings are totally different than I do lol
<arvind_khadri> booksbuggy, what do you exactly want to achieve?
<booksbuggy> the drive was renamed 499.3 GB Media
<arvind_khadri> @ping
<booksbuggy> trying to go in and delete the x11 folder
<pjsturgeon> speedmaster: it was working when they were normal folders on that disk. the folders have been replaced with symlinked folders to content on the new drive i mounted. now it fails to write
<booksbuggy> it has some problem
<David_E> Looking for some help with my Ipod and Ubuntu - can anyone help?
<pjsturgeon> the samba share is here: http://pastebin.com/m71cb3b2
<Very_Cool> If I want to continuously display a file..waht command do I use (is cat outputs a static file)
<Very_Cool> is= ie
<Dr_willis> booksbuggy,  its using that 'name'  because the drive has no other volume name set.
<booksbuggy> and i can't restore the thing in recovery because it is read only for some reason
<scunizi> josh___: you could get inventive and add another video card, keyboard, monitor and mouse and set the machine up so you can both log in at the same time..
<Dr_willis> Very_Cool,  check the 'watch' command. or the 'tail' command - depeoidn ion your needsd
<Very_Cool> thanks
<archwild> Very_Cool try less, or tail -f
<josh___> That would be pretty inventive on a netbook, lol, or on my Macbook.
<booksbuggy> i tried to do system restore with the back up thread in forum
<David_E> Does anyone know how to get their Ipod to sync with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> !ask | David_E
<ubottu> David_E: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ipod | David_E
<ubottu> David_E: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<booksbuggy> it just keep on saying it can't replace files for everything because the files is already there
<Twinkletoes|W> If anybody has a 'normal' NIS server, can you let me know what GROUP, PASSWD and SHADOW are are set to in /var/yp/Makefile please?
<Very_Cool> archwild thanks
<booksbuggy> and the only thing that's wrong is the x11 folder
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: that's stumped me, i was going to ask what group was using it but it your log indicates it's open to all
<pjsturgeon> do i need to set chown to anything specific?
<scunizi> archwild: you gotta smile at linux when you can say "try less or tail -f" and mean it.. just thinking if someone that knew absolutely nothing would think you were joking . :)
<Silicium> hi there
<pjsturgeon> its meant to be an open share to anyone on  the network (for xbox and whatnot)
<booksbuggy> wel i have to get out for now be back later
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Silicium
<ubottu> Silicium: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<David_E> thanks I'll try it
<Silicium> where is the bootsplash saved on the live CD?
<rrittenhouse> I am running 32bit Ubuntu Ibex and today when I came into work and opened FF, it has no window decoration and I cant alt+click to move it. It doesn't look like it's using the "full screen" function because i can still hit that and itll do its thing.. any ideas?
<Silicium> in the initrd or directly in the kernel?
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: the settings seem to be correct for that
<archwild> scunizi, haha - didn't even notice that - I should get out more...
<pjsturgeon> speedmaster: think there is an issue with using a symlink for samba? or are my actual file settings wrong?
<RussM> pjsturgeon, you may want to  set uid and gid options on the  mount point
<bangalibabu> is there any necessity to do tasks like disks clean-up, defragmenting, and other system optimizing tasks like on windows?
<scunizi> rrittenhouse: turn "effects" off if they are on
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: I can't say about symlink, but your permissions to me are spot on.
<erUSUL> bangalibabu: no for the most part
<pjsturgeon> aha RussM, could be it. my mount is set as /dev/sda1       /media/second-drive vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<arvind_khadri> bangalibabu, no they happen automagically... and linux fs dont fragment
<scunizi> bangalibabu: nope.. about once a month your system will do a fsck on partitions while booting but that' about the extent of it.
<rrittenhouse> scunizi, actually that worked. wtf? :) Why all of a sudden after I do updates it's doing that haha
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: what are you accessing the share from?
<pjsturgeon> Mac Finder
<rrittenhouse> scunizi, and if i turn them back on to "normal" and restat ff it does the same thing. Weird.
<bangalibabu> thank you all
<scunizi> rrittenhouse: there's a way to get them back with effects on but I've forgotten.. they are called "decorations"..
<rrittenhouse> scunizi, thx ill find it
<arvind_khadri> bangalibabu, np ...
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: osx isn't my forte unfortunately
<bangalibabu> arvind_khadri: thank you
<RussM> pjsturgeon, Hmmm. My  mac died.
<pjsturgeon> I think RussM is probably right, it could be a mounting issue. is this ok? "/dev/sda /media/second-drive vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0"?
<bangalibabu> that's really wonderful
<pjsturgeon> Russm: im sorry for your loss
<fixxxermet> Using tsclient, I have the "enable window manager's key bindings" option checked, while using fullscreen.  Ideally, I would like use one of my workspaces as a fullscreen remote desktop to a citrix server, and then use ctrl+alt+left/right to go to my other work spaces.
<fixxxermet> This kind of works.  When I hit ctrl+alt+left/right, the workspace switcher pops up, but when I select a different workspace, it doesn't change to the other one
<RussM> pjsturgeon, I just  wish  Apple would let me copy the OSX over into a virtual machine on my 'buntu server. :)
<pjsturgeon> pjsturgeon: Do it anyway. If you are in Germany it turns out its fully legal!
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: you mounting is correct
<speedmaster> your*
<pjsturgeon> otherwise, issue
<pjsturgeon> speedmaster: i think i need to set with   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<speedmaster> RussM: Hackintosh ftw
<pjsturgeon> RussM im thinking of going the other way. Putting ubuntu on my macbook >.<
<scunizi> rrittenhouse: just a thought.. if you have ccsm installed then go in there and see if the decorations button is checked..it's in the Effects section of ccsm
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: to be honest, If it's readable i don't think mounting is an issue - but I don't know what osx needs
<Silicium> hmm
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: you aren't trying to write something bigger than 2gb to a fat32 file system are you?:
<pjsturgeon> nono, all little stuff
<deany> fat16 is 2gig
<deany> 4gig for 32
<pjsturgeon> trying to make a folder actually >.<
<speedmaster> my bad deany
<RussM> speedmaster, Hmmm. Looks like have done it in a  VM. Maybe I should dig that Mac out of the trash to save the HD. :)
<arvind_khadri> pjsturgeon, use ntfs :P
<speedmaster> RussM: The only thing from stopping install of OSX from majority of people is hardware setup. So why not.
<pjsturgeon> arvind_khadri doesnt make much difference to me. not sure if the 360 can read NTFS strangely enough
<arvind_khadri> pjsturgeon, this isnt OSX support channel
<pjsturgeon> got it guys, RussM you were right. I added user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 to the options and not its fine
<speedmaster> pjsturgeon: it should read NTFS, my 360 connects to my wifes XP machine
<erUSUL> speedmaster: fat32 can hold files up to (4GiB - 1B) afaik
<pjsturgeon> arvind_khadr thats good, cause im not asking for OSX help.
<speedmaster> erUSUL: I though it was 4gb max
<pjsturgeon> my fat32 mounting conversation spilled over into a talk of OSX-linux inter-operability ;)
<speedmaster> thought*
<pjsturgeon> and a general filesystem convo it seems
<adam7> speedmaster: the fat32 filesystem can be larger than 4gb but the max file size is 4gb
<speedmaster> adam7: that's what I was implying
<pjsturgeon> now im going to watch videos downloaded from my OSX, network shared over to my ubuntu box and streamed to my xbox 360! :D
<B10S> does my server detect you correctly? http://92.3.249.221/
<RussM> pjsturgeon, Glad to hear its working. Gotta run.
<pjsturgeon> cya
<NTAuthority> RussM: seems so, I get a thing with windows icon :p
<NTAuthority> umm, B10S
<adam7> speedmaster: sorry, I read your question differently
<B10S> ?
<speedmaster> read + write in linux now on NTFS is FAT32 dead and buried thouhg?
<gangs7a> hello everybody
<speedmaster> though*\
<NTAuthority> B10S: seems so, I get a thing with windows icon :p  - corrected
<thefaithfull> u
<adam7> speedmaster: I think most people still use fat32 on USB drives
<gangs7a> can i register my nickname in this irc server
<Huufarted> gangs7a: yes you can
<NTAuthority> gangs7a: /msg nickserv help :)
<B10S> NTAuthority, are you using windows?
<speedmaster> adam7: good point
<scunizi> !register | gangs7a
<ubottu> gangs7a: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<NTAuthority> B10S: yep, indeed :)
<B10S> :)
<abchirk> is there a command to show the sound device used by a program?
<gangs7a> 7x
<gangs7a> =)
<RenatoSilva> When I go to update manager and it shows me some updates, if I click check for updates then sometimes it shows me more updates than before (or either if I install those updates, these more updates will appear after the installation). I know it's related to the local apt package list, but how does this mechanism work exactly?
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I tried the oldest kernel I have left on my list on the GRUB:  2.6.24-21 generic
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, so whats the result?
<B10S> whos using a Mac?
<scunizi> RenatoSilva: the first set of files you see are probably security updates which typically are setup to download automatically.. the others are program upgrades.
<TerminHell> hey all
<Dante123> hi all, I have ksensors working under Ubuntu 8.10.  However, it doesnt seem to save my settings.  Anyone know how to do this so I dont have to make fans, cpu visibile each time???
<ScarySquirrel> arvind khadri:  No different.  This problem began three months ago, so the kernel might not be old enough to not have the volume problem.
<darkeye> hi at all =). I have do a lot of changes in my ubuntu and now something did not work any more. Is it possible to install ubuntu in a file on a ext3 filesystem and boot from that with grub?
<darkeye> The windows installation of ubuntu do someting like that. Maybe you can tell me a keyword to google the problem?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, report a bug
<Nigthshiver> hello
<TerminHell> darkeye:
<TerminHell> are you wanting grub to look at another install?
<B10S> anyone using the Epiphany web browser?
<ziroday> !anyone | B10S
<ubottu> B10S: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<darkeye> no i will install a debian or ubuntu system in a "virtual filesystem" on my root disc
<rrittenhouse> scunizi, "Window Decorations" is checked, actually.
<Nigthshiver> i need help with WoW on ubuntu everytime i go in a dungeon it is black and cannot see anything does anyone havea solution. I been looking on theWine website and cant find any answers.
<TerminHell> bring a torch
<Nigthshiver> sorry
<med> it works
<TerminHell> :p
<Nigthshiver> not allowed too
<darkeye> :P
<Dante123> hi all, I have ksensors working under Ubuntu 8.10.  However, it doesnt seem to save my settings.  Anyone know how to do this so I dont have to make fans, cpu visibile each time???
<B10S> HELLO lol, is anyone using the Epiphany web browser?
<Nigthshiver> anyother solutions
<scunizi> B10S: installed and uninstalled.. not impressed..
<rAUNCH> how do i delete one of the desktops? :X
<B10S> sudo apt-get remove desktop-name
<rAUNCH> thanks :)
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  In the mean time, I want to reinstall Ubuntu.  Do you have any suggestions on how to do that with the latest version but an older kernel?  Also, where do I report the bugs?
<scunizi> rAUNCH: which "desktop" are you referring to?  the "workspaces" in the bottom right corner of the screen? or do you have gnome and kde installed ?
<arvind_khadri> !bugs > ScarySquirrel
<ubottu> ScarySquirrel, please see my private message
<rrittenhouse> scunizi, I've even disabled all addons (i thought it was that at first) in FF. I even just tried resetting the desktop effects to defaults and restarted compiz and it's still opening full screen =/
<swiftarrow> hi all, could any one guide   me on how to use network bridging to access a vurtual lamp server? been googling fr 2 days bt solutions out there dont seem to work...  Thanks...
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, which one are you using now?
<rrittenhouse> scunizi, it almost flashes black really fast after I click on a menu at the top..
<rAUNCH> scunizi: i have gnome
<therootest> I just installed eeebuntu on my 701 EEEPC and i want to connect it via crossover cable and share remote desktop and files. how can i do this?
<B10S> rAUNCH, you want it removed?
<RenatoSilva> I'm back
<rAUNCH> yes, i cant play any opengl games with two desktops
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, seems like you are using gutsy... try ibex ... it may have some solution
<B10S> sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<rAUNCH> it tells me "couldnt find package"
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I currently use Ubuntu Release 8.10 (intrepid) Kernel Linux 2.6.24-21 -generic  GNOME 2.24.1.
<TerminHell> old kern
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, 81.0 doesnt use that kernel...
<ipac73> hi people
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, 8.10 sorry
<arvind_khadri> !hi | ipac73
<ubottu> ipac73: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<swiftarrow> hi all, could any one guide   me on how to use network bridging to access a vurtual lamp server? been googling fr 2 days bt solutions out there dont seem to work...  Thanks...
<mjc> hm.  I'm trying to roll my own kernel debs with make-kpkg but when it is installing, it tells me to make my own initrd.  what am I missing :/
<fasta> How do I get the snd_ca0106 module?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, on the terminal run lsb_release -a and uname -a
<ScarySquirrel> Yes.
<doolph> hi how can I use extend a LVM??
<mjc> it used to make the initrd for me
<doolph>  sudo lvextend -L +300G /dev/mapper/server-root
<doolph> i GET "/dev/mapper/server-root": Invalid path for Logical Volume
<fasta> I run 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP (from an ubuntu package)
<doolph> anyone?
<NTAuthority> doolph: replace with your LV
<k0d3r> gxn
<scunizi> rAUNCH: you're not making a lot of sense.. a game won't load because you have two desktops.. you mean two monitors?
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I get the same result as before.
<josh__> So I was trying to fix my switch users problem and I majorly screwed up something... on the login window thing I told it to show the "chooser" instead of the "greeter" and now I just get the chooser box that I can't get past because obviously it's not what I need... how do I get back to the greeter?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, paste the o/p on pastebin
<doolph> anyone can help me??
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, paste here only the o/p of uname 0a
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, paste here only the o/p of uname -a
<Mal3ko> can ww upload a file list using curl?
<rAUNCH> scunizi: yes, thats my understanding atleast from what ive read on ubuntu forums
<k0d3r> any good games from os respository?
<Pici> !games | k0d3r
<ubottu> k0d3r: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me restart apache2...when i restart apache2 i get this error:  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_User}
<Mal3ko> k0d3r: cod5
<Mal3ko> :p
<scunizi> rAUNCH: I'm still confused.. you have two monitors and want to "disable" one of them?
<swiftarrow> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<swiftarrow> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  http://pastebin.com/d711d7c95
<TerminHell> josh__: is it just giving your a list of accounts to chose from?
<josh__> No, its just giving me a box that says No serving hosts were found
<rAUNCH> scunizi: no, i have one monitor and i run gnome so i got 2 desktops, and i want to play opengl game but it keeps loading black screen so ive read that its because i have 2 desktops
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me restart apache2...when i restart apache2 i get this error:  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_User}
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, did you try the latest kernel??? 2.6.27 ?
<doolph> hello??
<k0d3r> mal3ko ;-)
<scunizi> rAUNCH: right mouse click the desktop switcher and change the value to 1
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I will do that now.  How?  Shall I download a Live CD?
<DarkKnight> hii can you help me arvind_khadri
<ThomasWaldmann> moin :) having issues with ubuntu 8.10, booting from md0, initramfs doesn't assemble the md0 device and drops me to busybox
<TerminHell> josh__: are you connecting to a VM or something?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, no i think you must enable backports... how did you install 8.10?
<josh__> No I screwed something up big time trying to fix another problem
<istvan_> for some reason my numpad stopped working, any solutions?
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, i didnt see your problem...  sorry
<ThomasWaldmann> for debian there is /etc/default/mdadm where you can set what md devices to start on the initramfs, but ubuntu does not have those variables. any hints?
<TerminHell> push the NumLock key
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I installed it by means of a downloaded upgrade from a previous installation.
<istvan_> TerminHell: nope, tried that
<TerminHell> josh__: what were you trying to fix?
<neil_d_> I would like to know how to setup a serial console if there is not /etc/inittab?  all the examples I have found say edit /etc/inittab!
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, do you have backports enabled?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; that's okk when i restart apache2 i get this error:  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_User}
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  Let me check.
<TerminHell> istvan_: i have no idea then, rerun your keyboard setup? idk
<josh__> I was trying to fix a problem with switching users... and I went into the Login Window preferences and told it to use the Chooser instead of the Greeter which was my own dumb fault I didn't know what it was for
<erUSUL> neil_d_: look up the files  /etc/event.d/tty*
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, how do you restart it?
<erUSUL> !upstart | neil_d_
<ubottu> neil_d_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> !inittab | neil_d_
<Asad> hey... anyone know of a software that can be used for streaming to a shoutcast server like winamp + shoutcast DSP plugin on windows?
<erUSUL> !info shoutcast
<ubottu> Package shoutcast does not exist in intrepid
<arvind_khadri> Asad, rythmbox i guess
<TerminHell> josh__: and now you cant log in to fix it eh?
<RenatoSilva> How to make apt-get autoremove & autoclean run automatically after Update Manager updates Ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, run them manually
<Asad> nope .. rythmbox doesn't have it
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I have always had all the update categories, from intrepid-security to intrepid-backports enabled.
<josh__> Basically :(
<josh__> I can get to text logins I know how to do that
<TerminHell> josh__: well, you may still get access using another TTS login
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: you didn't answer the question
<TerminHell> ah
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, then run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<neil_d_> erUSUL: thanks, I suppose debian will move to this sooner or latter?
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, i told you to run them manually
<TerminHell> josh__: well if you can still log via TTS, you may wanna ask how to change the gdm settings via cli...
<BorkisDrizzt> what is the path of sshd's config file?
<ScarySquirrel> Yes.
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: I told you you didn't answer the question
<erUSUL> neil_d_: dunno really; fedora has switched i think
<TerminHell> ill look for ya
<malibu> Hi there, I have awesome 3.1 configured on Ubuntu.. can anyone tell me how I might configure my screen resolution?
<josh__> Ok.  I've found some stuff online, and I found /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<erUSUL> BorkisDrizzt: /etc/ssh/*
<Huufarted> Question:  Have a fat32 partition that I'm trying to load by adding it to fstab.  It gets mounted to /media/disk when I click on it through Places, but won't automount when added to fstab.  Can someone take a look at this fstab and maybe tell me why it won't automount?  Sorry for the block-o'-text.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/120609/
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, sorry i dont know about it
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: ok, thanks
<Fiftyone> howdy all. I have been having a bit of a problem i have a hd from an old mac, i can mount it and even access files but some of the files are locked due to premission errors. I can copy some of the files but out of 100gb i can get only about 30gb any ideaa how i can access this drive in full?
<TerminHell> josh__:  perfect =D le me know if you get it working
<malibu> Huufarted: A trick I like is just find the line for your drive from /etc/mnttab and append it to /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> Huufarted: is the device correct?? /dev/hda4 ? paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Huufarted> malibu:  I'll try that.
<RenatoSilva> WHat's the better way to put apt-get autoremove & clean running at system startup? rc.local? something else?
<TerminHell> Fiftyone: are you trying to directly copy all of the disks contents over the network?
<genii> the hdX# syntax shoulda gone out with 6.10 or so
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, no...maybe you will have to use some scripting and put the thing as a deamon
<Huufarted> erUSUL:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/120612/
<neil_d> erUSUL: the website says its in debian experimental, so it going to happen sometime.
<erUSUL> Huufarted: is /dev/sda4 not /dev/hda4
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I have entered and run the command "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<erUSUL> Huufarted: also defaults options for a fat32 partition will give you some trouble
<Huufarted> erUSUL, thank you for pointing out I"m retarded.  *sigh*
<erUSUL> !fat | Huufarted
<ubottu> Huufarted: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: why daemon?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, ok .. so whats going on?
<erUSUL> Huufarted: see the wiki page for details on the options to use in fstab for vfat/fat32
<Huufarted> erUSUL: thanks.  I will for sure
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, so that there is a constant check on the package status... as you dont know when the release of updates happen
<Fiftyone> terminhell, no via usb. I took the drive from an old mac lappy and im connecting it over usb
<josh__> I fixed it!  Yay!
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi!  I have an acer aspire 5335, and I cannot get my webcam to work.  anyone got a good site to start looking on?
<Mal3ko> curl -v -T filenamehere ftp://uname:pass@hostname/public_html/dir/ <-- how do we use filelist with this command?
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I have run the command, and the update ran as usual.  I have now just run the two commands you mentioned earlier for determining which kernel I have, and pasted the output here:  http://pastebin.com/d46ad83fd .  I have Firefox, IRC, and gnome-terminal open.
<TerminHell> josh__: *HIGH FIVE!
<saurabh> wat is the subtitute for /etc/inittab in ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: soory, but what the hell are you talking about? are you a kid or ubuntonto?
<doolph> hello
<doolph> anyone here know what is my:
<doolph>   "/dev/server": Invalid path for Logical Volume
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<n8tuserf> RenatoSilva-> if you  do not understand what a daemon, can you kindly google for the definition of it?
<TerminHell> Fiftyone: so you have a 32gb flash drive and trying to do it that way?
<pekalongan_> hai
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: what makes you be sure I don't know what's a daemon?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, for going on to a new kernel i think you will have to do a fresh install
<Behemoth> hi
<TerminHell> Fiftyone: sorry, i get ya now, linked the old fashioned way
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: sorry,
<saurabh>  wat is the subtitute for /etc/inittab in ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> n8tuserf: what makes you be sure I don't know what's a daemon?
<nomego> hey guys
<nomego> how do I compile an ubuntu kernel myself? I just need to change a couple of lines in the source..
<TerminHell> Fiftyone: the only thing that comes to mind is power settings, if either machine suspends or hibernates during this process it will interupt the xfer
<n8tuserf> RenatoSilva-> because of your question why a daemon?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; any idea??
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: autoremove & autoclean may run at startup, if there's nothing to clean or remove, then NOTHING HAPPENS, there's NO PROBLEM with this approach ;)
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, that should work then... i dont know much about it am sure.... google it....
<saurabh> wat is the subtitute for /etc/inittab in ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> n8tuserf: so you don't know how to read a question
<erUSUL> saurabh: for doing what?
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi!  I have an acer aspire 5335, and I cannot get my webcam to work.  anyone got a good site to start looking on?
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, ya but you wanted it to run after the update manager updates your packages
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me restart apache2...i get errors while restarting
<n8tuserf> RenatoSilva->  you are trolling? i asked you nicely, drop it
<RenatoSilva> n8tuserf: I'd ask WHAT's a daemon instead ;)
<saurabh> for run levels(i want the file for run levels)
<Mal3ko> curl -v -T filenamehere ftp://uname:pass@hostname/public_html/dir/ <-- how do we use filelist with this command?
<doolph> urgent I need help with LVM
<Pir8> Hello folks.
<arvind_khadri> !lvm | doolph
<ubottu> doolph: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Pir8> Need some assistance trying to install proftpd.
<saurabh> like we have in redhat(/etc/inittab).there must be somthing in ubntu
<arvind_khadri> Mal3ko, ubuntu uses wget... not curl
<erUSUL> saurabh: all runlevels in ubuntu/debian are equal by default (except 0,1 and 6 of course)
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: I gave up of that, in favor or system startup (as it seems impossible)
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  Since this happened with a live CD which used Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid), I doubt that reinstalling with a later CD will fix the problem.  In the event that it does not, how do I use 8.10 with an earlier kernel?
<[droide]> I just downloaded some dotfiles that were published for mac and the author says it is possible to use/install in ubuntu...What is the default place to put dotfiles in ubuntu?
<Mal3ko> arvind_khadri: cant use wget..i have no permission to use it
<Mal3ko> only wget
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: in favor OF
<doolph> arvind_khadri can you help me? I am reading it but those tutorials only teach you how to create it from scratch, I just need add another HD to increase my actual HD
<saurabh> so we dont have a subtitute of /etc/inittab in ubuntu>
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: now I've got your suggestion
<saurabh> ????????????/
<arvind_khadri> Mal3ko, sudo wget maybe
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: sorry
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, its ok :)
<Pir8> I have proftpd installed using apt-get install proftpd, but am not able to see where I select "Standalone/Inetd" nor do I see /etc/init.d/proftpd
<arvind_khadri> doolph, sorry am not a expert on that..
<erUSUL> saurabh:i ask again what do you want to change?
<n8tuserf> saurabh -> near equivalent is /etc/event.d
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: would be nice update manager having some trigger mechanism
<Kaerigan> Currently running the 8.10 live CD. It mounts my USB drive, but as read-only. Can I fix this somehow? Trying to actually install Ubuntu on it.
<Mal3ko> arvind_khadri: lol..its webshost ssh..i can only use curl
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, i think you arent getting the point... live-cd sometimes is weird...so install and check anyways...
<arvind_khadri> Mal3ko, oh ok :)
<saurabh> thanx /etc/evet.d is the one
<saurabh> thanx
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, you can make it as a wishlist...
<Mal3ko> do you know trick with xarg?
<TerminHell> lag?
<Mal3ko> xargs*
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: ok, thanks
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: and sorry
<aleix> anyone here knows when nf_nat_ftp should be used? If i load it the users on my local net can't download any file from a remote fet server...
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, thats really ok :) np never mind
<Travis-42> how can I turn on monitor color profiles on a per monitor basis? (e.g. different profile for left monitor and for right monitor)
<n8tuserf> Kaerigan -> you have tried to read up a bit on mount ?  man mount, and see i fyou can get the idea, options are listed on man pages..
<n8tuserf> aleix -> thats an application? what does that do supposedly?
<Kaerigan> n8tuserf: Didn't think of that. I'll try it.
<RenatoSilva> Is there a way to disable .bash_history?
<aleix> no, it's an netfilter/iptables module
<rdohms> hey guys
<saurabh> i want to dual boot ubuntu with windows vista(vista first).........using a pen drive[as becoz the cd drive is not working ]......can anyone tell me the complete set of procedures
<RatPackSopra-> BLANK MicroCrap .....that is all ;)
<rdohms> i have a inteprid install that for some reason cannot connect fo HTTPS svn repos, only to HTTP ... any ideas?
<n8tuserf> aleix -> not many of us would remember what each and every module does, doesnt the web page you downloaded it from has description and how to use it?
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, ya sure,... ask #bash :)
<aleix> I'm having a terrible time finding documentation on this modules (nf_conntrack_*, nf_nat_*)
<saurabh> i want to dual boot ubuntu with windows vista(vista first).........using a pen drive[as becoz the cd drive is not working ]......can anyone tell me the complete set of procedures
<nanotube> saurabh: there's some stuff on the wiki about creating a 'liveusb'.
<n8tuserf> aleix -> then dont use a module that you are not familiar with, it would be darn difficult to troubleshoot, but it also has options so maybe you can get the gist from it?
<nanotube> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<ScarySquirrel> arvind_khadri:  I will try a full installation of Ubuntu 8.10, and, failing that, two different Live CDs that implement Ubuntu 8.10.  Otherwise, it's back to 7.10 for me.  Thanks for being patient.  Wish me luck.
<saurabh> let me see
<nanotube> saurabh: so just find it and read that. :)
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/27995/Top_Ten_basic_things_to_know_about_securing_Ubuntu
<saurabh> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> saurabh Please hold down the repeats, every few minutes is plenty often enough.. and if you are asking us how to setup your pen drive as a dual boot with vista.. All on the same pen drive?
<arvind_khadri> ScarySquirrel, lots of luck...
<n8tuserf> saurabh -> bootin a vista from a usb, you may have to google for a how to on that,
<TerminHell1> ScarySquirrel: be sure when your burning livCD's that you use your burners SLOWEST burn speed to insure data integrity
<saurabh> no vista is already installed....i just want it to dual boot using pendrive
<aleix> yes, i know that would be the way to work... the thing is i've just upgraded to a new kernel and this modules have changed. I've been using the "old versions" for two years now without problems. I was just trying to find if something had changed... :(
<saurabh> ubuntu using pen drive
<n8tuserf> saurabh -> ahh, then you can use netbootin also to install the linux part
<n8tuserf> !install | saurabh
<Jack_Sparrow> aleix Which kernel
<ubottu> saurabh: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<nanotube> saurabh: here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi!  I have an integrated web cam on my acer aspire lap top, and it doesnt seem to be recognized by anything.  any ideas?
<aleix> 2.6.24 on an Ubuntu Server 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<aleix> sorry 8.04 LTS (same kernel)
<rdohms> i have a inteprid install that for some reason cannot connect fo HTTPS svn repos, only to HTTP ... any ideas?
<nanotube> saurabh: also see this for an alternative: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, how is it that he has a old kernel on 8.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nanotube Ugh, I hate seeing people use wubi
<TheClam> Hi, all - since I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid (amongst many, many other things) my DVD drive is no longer detected. If I reboot and select an older kernel, it works fine. It's SATA if that makes any odds. Any ideas?
<n8tuserf> aleix -> if possible, there may be an equivalent iptables rules to accomplish that, try to figure out what that module accomplishes and maybe you can be able to create a rule to do same functionality
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri No idea why he is on that kernel
<aleix> ok, i'll see what i can do...
<aleix> thanks
<breeze> older kernel can wort better
<nanotube> Jack_Sparrow: it's not just about wubi :)
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, ok :) if i upgrade say from gutsy to hardy my kernel tree should autmatically change?
<TheClam> breeze: well it does.... for the DVD at least
<godzirra> Okay...  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my new lapptop... and everytime I get a long string of errors when it starts installing then it starts spamming:  "VFS: busy inodes on changed media."
<godzirra> I've redownloaded the cd like 3 times and checked the md5sums etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> nanotube Ugh, I hate seeing people install ubuntu under windows (even in a vm)
<guilhermeblanco> I'm having troubles with an ubuntu instance of EC2... I cannot svn co over https... do you have any ideas what can it be?
<n8tuserf> godzirra -> does it even allow you to boot into livecd? before even doing an install
<nanotube> Jack_Sparrow: heh
<godzirra> The first error when it crashes is "SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x56465"
<godzirra> n8tuserf: yeah, and it seems to work fine
<genii> Bad CD
<godzirra> It doesn't crash until I start installing.
<godzirra> genii: 3 burns of bad cds? :p
<IdleOne> godzirra, try hitting F6 and enterring all_generi_ide at the end of the line. see if that helps you. also try the Alternate Install cd.
<n8tuserf> godzirra -> its possible
<IdleOne> godzirra, try hitting F6 and enterring all_generic_ide at the end of the line. see if that helps you. also try the Alternate Install cd.
<genii> godzirra: "sb_bread failed reading.."
<IdleOne> godzirra, slow burn is better also. prevents errors
<godzirra> Bleh.  Okay.
<jxander> i am trying to install the kubuntu-desktop package but i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/120624/ . please advice
<godzirra> genii: I'm worried if that the cd or my hard drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra At start or install screen, press F6 and remove splash and quiet,  if that does not work do it again but now also add noapic acpi=off before the -- on the command line
<IdleOne> godzirra, slowest speed you can
<godzirra> So add noapic acpi=off all_generic_ide
<IdleOne> that should help you some yes
<speedmaster> godzirra: is it a wubi install?
<godzirra> k
<n8tuserf> godzirra -> i dont know if it just mine, cdrom/dvdroms do warm up, i think the laser overheat after several usage, so let it cool down a few mins, and try again?
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: I don't have bash_profile :S
<godzirra> speedmaster: uh, I don't think so?
<TheClam> alright, no ideas on the DVD not being detected... anyone know why SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) is no longer working since upgrade to Intrepid?
<RenatoSilva> :s
<godzirra> n8tuserf: I let it cooldown all night and just tried it this morning with the same problem. :)
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, how do you know? its a hidden file..
<mikey213> Heya all
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: ls ~/.bash_history
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: sorry
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: profile
<mikey213> I am using evolution to download my gmail, but it downloads my email is spurts
<godzirra> okay, I'm burning at 4x now then.
<Mal3ko> curl -v -T filenamehere ftp://uname:pass@hostname/public_html/dir/ <-- how do we use filelist with this command? maybe xargs
<mikey213> I get 10 mail and then I need to press send/recv again and it continues download.. this keeps on happening..
<mikey213> What is the problem ?
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, in the given page i guess he creates one...better to ask #bash about this
<kg> Hi I wanted to confirm if compiz-fusion is workable on vmware-workstation 6.5 [it has 3d acceleration support now available for ubuntu 8.04]
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi!  I have an integrated web cam on my acer aspire lap top, and it doesnt seem to be recognized by anything.  any ideas?
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: they're joking with such page
<whacked> ok i am trying to install xampp and the instruction say to do the following Go to a Linux shell and login as the system administrator root: type su then i am prompted for password, "ok what is the password i tried the password that i use to login to ubuntu with on start up but i receive message that i am using wrong password. and another thing what is Linux shell , i was assuming that it goto terminal ?
<arvind_khadri> RenatoSilva, dont give them that page :) tell them what you want to achieve
<tuxflavrdwafls> sorry to post over and over but can anyone see me? or do i have to register or something?
<guntbert> !sudo | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<speedmaster> decent linux music player suggestions? not including Rhythm box
<arvind_khadri> speedmaster, there are many...
<arvind_khadri> !poll | speedmaster
<speedmaster> so name some
<ubottu> speedmaster: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kg> has no one used compiz-fusion on ubuntu 8.0.4!!!
<Dimensions> Hi can some one please tell me why im getting message E: Package apache2-common has no installation candidate
<Jack_Sparrow> kg Not in vm looking for 3d accel..
<guntbert> whacked: you invoke the command like "sudo mycommand", then you are prompted for *your* PW
<arvind_khadri> Dimensions, as it has no installation candidate :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kg try /join #Compiz
<whacked> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html so the instructions listed on this page is bogus
<arvind_khadri> !find apache2-common
<ubottu> Package/file apache2-common does not exist in intrepid
<dwhsix1> might be better to ask this elsewhere, but any thoughts why "ping -ttl <somenumber>" always fails with "connect: Invalid argument"?
<Frantic> I just erased my swap partition and recreated it (to resize), now I need the new UUID to put it in fstab, how do I find the new UUID. (don't say /dev/disks/by-uuid, only my ext4 partition shows there for some reason)
<godzirra> Okay, running the installer now I just got "Timezone failed with exit code 126.  Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog.  Do you want to try running this step again before continuing?"
<godzirra> So maybe it is a bad cd.
<godzirra> I'll try again with the one I burn at 4x.
<Dimensions> arvind_khadri:  so what does that mean ?
<guntbert> dwhsix1: what are you trying to accomplish?
<n8tuserf> godzirra -> try the 1x
<arvind_khadri> arvind_khadri, that you will need need to install it using the package its being refered by...what do you want basically?
<godzirra> n8tuserf: Well, I'm already burning at 4x so we'll try that one next. ;)
<dwhsix1> guntbert: see if I can get more info about a networking problem by not having packets go the whole route
<dwhsix1> we're trying to investigate issue where ping w/ packetsize < n work, but packetsize > n all fail
<whacked> why do i always get indirect answers here
<dwhsix1> (and net perf also sucks for other activity)
<Dimensions> arvind_khadri:  i would like to install apache ssl ... i have apache2 on my server but apparently apache2-ssl-certficate was not install so can't generate certificate
<guntbert> dwhsix1: there is always traceroute, but you might want ping -t 1 <IP>
<arvind_khadri> !find apache2-ssl
<ubottu> Package/file apache2-ssl does not exist in intrepid
<dwhsix1> guntbert: anytime I add -t to ping, I get the error
<dwhsix1> weird
<arvind_khadri> !find apache-ssl
<ubottu> File apache-ssl found in cruft, darcsweb, doc-linux-hr, w3c-markup-validator
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<godzirra> Live CD runs just fine
<godzirra> Its just when I try to install that it goes badly.
<guntbert> dwhsix1: you must put a number after -t !
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi!  I have an integrated webcam on my acer apire 5335 laptop.  And it does not seem to be recognized. any help?
<boot_loop> I'm looking for a random cool ubuntu app, anyone have any suggestions?
<dwhsix1> guntbert: I know... and interesting!  works on another ubuntu system
<dwhsix1> but not on my laptop
<Huufarted> erUSUL: I got it mounted.  It took some work, but I found the issue.  The mounting directory HAS to be created.  when you mount it through GNOME (and KDE I'd assume), it automatically does this and then removes it afterwards.  Adding an entry into fstab requires the empty directory already exist.
<dwhsix1> maybe it's network driver issue
<arvind_khadri> Dimensions, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4466.html
<Pici> Dimensions: I'm pretty sure you don't need an extra package to do ssl certs.
<Frantic> anyone? how do I get a partition's UUID?
<whacked> k i am trying to install xampp and the instruction say to do the following Go to a Linux shell and login as the system administrator root: type su then i am prompted for password, "ok what is the password i tried the password that i use to login to ubuntu with on start up but i receive message that i am using wrong password. and another thing what is Linux shell , i was assuming that it goto terminal ? what will i hav
<genii> Frantic: blkid
<whacked> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374
<Frantic> whacked: to log in as root use sudo su
<Frantic> and you have to enter your current user's password
<guntbert> dwhsix1: auuw ;-) I didn't read the error completely, you might be correct, what about traceroute?
<dwhsix1> well, I can do it on another system, so that's good enough... can do my analysis there
<Pici> whacked: We do not support XAMPP here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in the repositories.
<nickrud> Frantic, better to recommend sudo -i  actually; same net result, a bit better environment
<RizR> hi, did anyone get anywhere with ati+compiz+dual-head?
<hexmasta2> ubantu
<Pici> !lamp > whacked
<ubottu> whacked, please see my private message
<dwhsix1> guntbert: traceroute acts a little bit strange as well... and even on the system where ping -t *does* work
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi!  I have an integrated webcam on my acer apire 5335 laptop.  And it does not seem to be recognized. any help?
<Frantic> genii: thanks a lot :)
<Pici> Dimensions: The ssl module is part of the default apache2 install.
<fasta> When I do aplay -l I get: aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<genii> Frantic: Needs sudo in the command, I forgot to put it there
<fasta> I already build the latest alsa-driver from source, I don't see what else I can do.
<whacked> can someone pleas go to link i posted
<guntbert> dwhsix1: a little bit strange? how so?
<hexmasta2> whacked: what link?
<linduxed> what is the general chmod digit combination for "anyone - do whatever"
<Frantic> genii: I know, np, thanks :)
<hexmasta2> linduxed: 777
<whacked> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374 looking for help with these instruction i  am not interested in understanding the whole linux process
<redLAW> hi to all
<fevel> hey friends
<fevel> I have created a directory and in this directory I have put three txt files. Each file contains a name and a password on this format " john,passwd" I would like to read all the txt files on this directory and create each user on htpasswd. Can someone guide me? I was informed that I would be able to do this easily with a bash script and awk although I don't know awk that well
<Huufarted> !webcam | tuxflavrdwafls
<ubottu> tuxflavrdwafls: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<linduxed> hexmasta2: thx
<whacked> these instruction are missing info required for installing so i am asking from the missing blanks
<guntbert> <Pici> whacked: We do not support XAMPP here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in the repositories.
<Discipulus> So my laptop (Compaq) Occasionally has issues waking up from suspend. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and specifically the issue is that when I go to wake up, the computer wakes up, but the password prompt does not appear (Computer is awake, but screen is still black, not entirely black like off black, but artificially black like on black if that makes sense)
<redLAW> can somenone tell me some good ubuntu distro which can act as router/gateway
<fevel> ubuntu server
<fevel> with webmin
<Jack_Sparrow> whacked Perhaps /join #apache or #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel webmin is no longer supported
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<guntbert> whacked: read and follow the advice given by Pici
<redLAW> fevel: I tried that but still no good
<whacked> well it pretty pathetic a website shows instruction for installing xampp with incomplete instruction
<tuxflavrdwafls> huufarted i think those links just apply to usb cameras,  mine is built into the laptop.
<kamyk> hey
<Huufarted> tuxflavrdwafls: it's still a USB camera
<hexmasta2> whacked: i've used Xampp for Win32 with no problems. If you have a Win32 system the process is straight forward
<kamyk> i have problem
<godzirra> So if I get an I/O error on dev sr0, that means a bad cd?
<kamyk> becouse
<nickrud> redLAW, try looking on distrowatch.org for a linux distro that is a specialized router/firewall; http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=firewalls
<boot_loop> what makes ubuntu better than debian for workstations??
<guntbert> whacked: please don't complain here about a website that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<kamyk> when i go to youtube
<Huufarted> tuxflavrdwafls: it's just internal.  It's still on a USB connection.
<kamyk> i have only text and white bacgroudn
<tuxflavrdwafls> huufarted how do i find out what i have?
<kamyk> i have flashplayer i java
<kamyk> i read mos forum but i dont have answer in m probem
<guntbert> !enter < kamyk
<Huufarted> tuxflavrdwafls: visit the manufacturer's website.  Another POTENTIAL resource (not sure how well they detail netbooks other than eee) is http://www.eeeuser.com
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter < kamyk
<guntbert> !enter | kamyk
<ubottu> kamyk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scorpionglitch> Problem: I can't get USB devices to show up
<kamyk> about:plugins is http://wklej.ubuntu.pl/213
<diakhal> j´espére que je peux méxprimer en francais .je peine a activer mes effets visuels .je posséde une carte graphique Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller.besoin aide d´urgence svp
<carlos__> hello can somebody tell me how to install a tar,gz2 please
<guntbert> !fr | diakhal
<ubottu> diakhal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tuxflavrdwafls> huufarted thanks
<Huufarted> carlos__: to untar a .gz2 file:  tar xvjf filename.tar.gz2
<hexmasta2> zai jian breeze
<adelie42> problem: I enabled boot logging in /etc/default/bootlogd, but /var/log/boot is empty. Any help?
<whacked> cool goto #apache  channel to have no one to talk too
<quibbler> kamyk: do you have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<kamyk> quibbler: 32
<christian____> help me please i tape in the terminal sudo su and not works: S some body knows why ??
<n8tuserf> adelie42 -> you have tried man syslogd ? looked for whats logged in /etc/syslog.conf
<whacked> honestly noone can tell me what to type at step 2 on this webpage     http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374 STEP 2 Extract the downloaded archive file to /opt: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz -C /opt what am i actually to type in terminal i sure a avid linux usere could easily give me info to type in terminal
<hexmasta2> christian____: can you please repeat?
<christian____> yes
<christian____> my problem its i tape in the terminal
<christian____> sudo su
<carlos__>  i untar the tar and made a folder
<christian____> and not works:s
<carlos__> what now?
<hexmasta2> christian____: what is your natural language?
<christian____> spanish
<n8tuserf> whacked -> /opt is not a typical directory used in ubuntu, you can put it there though
<whacked> ok
<whacked> so
<whacked> what too type
<whacked> i copied this info from webpage
<hexmasta2> christian____: join #ubuntu-es
<Pici> whacked: Is there a problem with the LAMP stack in Ubuntu that you feel the need to use a third party setup?
<christian____> but doont answer me
<whacked> how about some look at the webpage i posted
<christian____> nobody answer
<carlos__> christian do you speak spanish?
<hexmasta2> carlos__: he does
<christian____> carlos__ si
<whacked> and tell me what i really need to type in terminal for step 2
<quibbler> kamyk: in synaptic look for mozplugger and install it
<Discipulus1> So my laptop (Compaq) Occasionally has issues waking up from suspend. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and specifically the issue is that when I go to wake up, the computer wakes up, but the password prompt does not appear (Computer is awake, but screen is still black, not entirely black like off black, but artificially black like on black if that makes sense)
<oo-dragon> hey all
<christian____> hexmasta2
<kamyk> quibbler: ok
<hexmasta2> christian____
<oo-dragon> I was hoping some one could help me mount a JBOD partition (2x 1TB drives)
<christian____> when I use sudo its nothing that has not done anything and I do not know what happens
<quibbler> kamyk: restart firefox and see if you can get video on youtube
<whacked> whacked: Is there a problem with the LAMP stack in Ubuntu that you feel the need to use a third party setup? no what would make you think that it was necessary to in fact ask that question
 * hexmasta2 wonders why whacked won't take his questions to #xampp
<kamyk> quibbler: it;s this same ;(
<Pici> !xampp | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<whacked> because usually you need some to respond in order to have a converstion, so if the channel for xampp is all sleeping
<hexmasta2> they're awake
<fabio_> ...
<RenatoSilva> arvind_khadri: it's ~/.bashrc
<godzirra> Great.
<whacked> why you personal talking to someone now in that channel , i have yet to receive a response in that channel
<godzirra> The 4x burn crashed during install.
<saurabh> can i create a keyboard shortcut of the custome application launcher
<patrickas> I just installed UBUNTU 8.10 server on a machine that had windowx XP on it, but when I restarted I did not get the GRUB menu, the PC booted into XP directly! While when it detected windows and asked where to install grub I just went with the default suggested option ( I don remember exactly what it was) ...
<quibbler> kamyk: ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04?
<patrickas> How do I go from there ?
<kamyk> quibbler: 8.10
<oo-dragon> can any one help me with mounting a JBOD partition from a DNS-323 (my NAS died, but drives are OK)
 * hexmasta2 reads apachefriends Step 2
<whacked> honestly i dont think i am asking a difficult question for a avid linux user, if i were to give a rating out of 10 i would say 1
<patrickas> I suppose I should boot from the live CD and install GRUB manually, but how do I know where I should install it ?
<hexmasta2> whacked: su
<hexmasta2> whacked: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz -C /opt
<fabio__> join #ubuntu-it
<unclemike> is there anything that will give usb boot suport for a bois that wont boot the thumb drive
<speedmaster> patrickas: try booting ubuntu from the cd and see if it starts
<patrickas> speedmaster:
<patrickas> yes it does
<evilbug> can someone please tell me what the difference is between a desktop chip and a server chip (i.e. c2d quad vs. xeon)?
<patrickas> I am now on the machine booted from the live CD
<hexmasta2> whacked you just got feedback in #apachefriends
<whacked> hexmaster so just type tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz -C /opt at terminal i tried received errors
<speedmaster> well go to a terminal and try cat /boot/grub/device.map then sudo fdisk then cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and reboot see if it helps
<Pici> evilbug: That topic is not really on topic for Ubuntu Support, try asking in ##hardware
<oo-dragon> evilbug:  I beilive the xeon's are slower :)  hehe at least when i ran Seti on one
<boot_loop> Does anyone know of a website that explain Ubuntu's relationship with Debian, or can anyone explain it?
<evilbug> Pici- i'm asking because i want to put a server rig together running ubuntu :P indirectly related question.
<patrickas> cat: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<kanan> .net
<patrickas> Probably cause I am on the live CD  .... i should find the /boot of the hard disk partition ?
<godzirra> I've never had so many troubles installing ubuntu.
<Pici> evilbug: Its still not the focus of this channel, ##hardware would be much better at answering it than us.
<speedmaster> you may need to apt-get install grub
<speedmaster> i dont know why though
<christian____> sudo of my ubuntu dont works
<christian____> somebody knows why ?
<Pici> christian____: Do you get an error?
<paradroid> Hi, for some reason since today I have no sound anymore on my Ubuntu 8.10 install. Hardware (on-board sound [NVidia CK804 - IEC958) is properly detected, all modules are there, pulseaudio running, ALSA doing fine and all applications "play" audiofiles without complaining - but the speakers don't produce anything. Booting Windows on the same machine produces sound. Any ideas?
<quibbler> kamyk: do fire fox out   run in terminal sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<godzirra> Are SQUASHFS error's problems with my hard drive?  Or my cd rom drive?
<patrickas> I did :  cat /media/disk/boot/grub/device.map
<patrickas> which is where the partition i installed ubuntu is mounted
<kamyk> quibbler: and then what ?
<patrickas> and got
<speedmaster> paranoid: in your alsa mixer can you set your settings so it uses front setting on your device instead of center?:
<patrickas> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<patrickas> (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<ScislaC> anyone happen to know why dd would not be willing to work with me? I want to backup a partition to an image file on an external drive and am trying "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1/sda.image" and it basically says the destination is not a directory.
<quibbler> kamyk: go to: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  and download the 8.04 deb and install it
<kamyk> quibbler: ok
<Pici> ScislaC: /dev/sdb1 is not a dierctory, its a device.
<oskar-> ScislaC:  because /dev/sdb1 is not a directory
<blackjak__> guys how do I remove completely a driver/module from ubuntu
<speedmaster> patrickas: can you sudo grub at all?
<quibbler> kamyk:  restart firefox and try again youtube
<paradroid> speedmaster:  Could you specify that... sry for obviously being slow.
<kg> Is it possible to configure compiz on ubunt vm with ws 6.5 3d acceleration enabled
<patrickas> speedmaster : yes
<kg> vmware Ws i mean
<speedmaster> paradroid: if you type 'sudo grub' doesi t run the app grub?
<patrickas> speedmaster: I get the GRUB prompt
<ScislaC> Pici: so the question is, do I mount the destination and do it via /media/drive/backup.image?
<speedmaster> patrickas: ok good, well grub is installed
<blackjak__> guys how do I remove completely a driver/module from ubuntu
<Pici> blackjak__: Use rmmod to remove a module one-time user.  Put the module name in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so it wont probe at every boot.
<speedmaster> patrickas: try sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Pici> ScislaC: mount -o loop /path/to/image.file
<patrickas> speedmaster: I got the feeling it is installed in the wrong place
<blackjak__> what about if I install a new one and it sah the same name like other module
<patrickas> speedmaster: why /dev/hda ?
<genii> Pici: modprobe -r is more useful than rmmod since it removes also any other sub-dependent modules, etc
<speedmaster> patrickas: me too
<Pici> genii: I see, thanks for the tip.
<speedmaster> patrickas: because i am assuming yo uwant to put grub into the mbr of your first disk
<genii> Pici: np
<speedmaster> patrickas: ias i dont know where and how you've put ubuntu on your disks i'll assume locations
<kamyk> quibbler:  when i want download deb is error on site 404
<godzirra> Are SQUASHFS error's problems with my hard drive?  Or my cd rom drive?
<johnb> hello - quick question:  should we enable  medibuntu or xapian-index to fetch acrobat reader?
<patrickas> speedmaster: Oh ok ... I suppose I do .... But i don't think I have an hda :-)
<patrickas> speedmaster: fdisk -l only shows /dev/sdx stuff
<B14CH4T> hello guys
<Fund> what is the command to see the version and os of the ubbunto linux
<Pici> Fund: lsb_release -a
<ScislaC> Pici: thanks! :)
<speedmaster> patrickas: what does sudo grub-install say?
<johnb> Fund: uname -a
<quibbler> kamyk: right click on the install button and do save link as and run the deb so
<speedmaster> it should set up mbr automatically
<patrickas> let me check ... I assume you'll give me a warning before I runa  command that my mess up the machine ?
<patrickas> I mean it'll give me
<kamyk> quibbler: ok
<speedmaster> patrickas: grub is just a bootloader
<speedmaster> patrickas: worst case you can always fdisk /mbr
<hexmasta2> fdisk /mbr ftw
<speedmaster> =D
<patrickas> ok :-)
<paradroid> Anyone have any nice ideas for my no-sound problem?
 * speedmaster likes Audacious
<Fund> what is the command to see the version and os of the ubbunto linux
<NFischer> ointment?
<godzirra> Are SQUASHFS error's problems with my hard drive?  Or my cd rom drive?  Or my CD?
<frux> hi
<Fund> what is the command to see the version and os of the ubbunto linux
<patrickas> ok so i should try /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ? I think windows was on /dev/sdb if that matters ...
<hexmasta2> Fund: have you tried googling it first?
<speedmaster> Fund: uname -a
<Pici> Fund: on a terminal, use lsb_release -a
<paradroid> Fund:  Several answers have been given: uname -a or probably better lsb_release -a
<Pici> speedmaster: That will only show the kernel, which doesn't necessarily reflect the Ubuntu version.
<Fund> aha tnx
<Fund> now I need the help
<Fund> may some gimme the web for the things to I should paste it in the soruces.list
<Fund> because its empty
<kiru> hello
<patrickas> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<patrickas> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Fund> for 7.04 fiesty
<kiru> any idea how to use a remote control with an usb dvb-t card and vlc?
<murphy1> hi is this a place I can ask about getting the nvidia cuda sdk running on ubuntu 8.10?
<kiru> vlc with tv is running...
<Pici> Fund: Feisty is no longer supported.
<kamyk> quibbler: when i reistal flash player and  i go to other site with films in flash the working ;/
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: sudo fdisk -l
<Pici> !feisty | Fund
<ubottu> Fund: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<speedmaster> well i'm guessing it's sda then patrickas
<Pici> !upgrade > Fund
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: make sure you are talking to the right device
<ubottu> Fund, please see my private message
<quibbler> kamyk: in youtube?
<patrickas> ActionParsnip1: How  should I post the output as not flood the channel ?
<kamyk> quibbler: no in other site
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<genii> !pastebin | patrickas
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<geeksquad1> pastebin
<ubottu> patrickas: please see above
<kamyk> quibbler: in you tube is this same
<freegoo> hey guys looking to secure all my inbound and outbound network connections. adding ports and removing thevm at runtime. what would u recomend
<genii> ActionParsnip1: Hehe
<ActionParsnip1> genii: i is fast
<kiru> irda, ubuntu, vlc, documentation?
<assargadon> is it possible to run GUI application from console (not xterm, but from "real" console, ctrl+alt+f1)? I need run GUI application via crontab really.
<NFischer> freegoo, what u mean "secure"
<NFischer> freegoo, you want to record it?
<n8tuserf> freegoo -> i recommend you visit #iptables to pose such questions
<patrickas> ActionParsnip1:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/120638/
<freegoo> i see iptables can set up ipv4 connections . what what about ip v6 for example
<nanotube> freegoo: you could try iptables
<defcon1> can anyone help me with moblock?
<quibbler> kamyk: then i don't understand ..if flash works on another site why not on youtube?  was this the same befire?
<nanotube> freegoo: ip6tables
<Iceman_B^unix> anyone know of a way to install the latest version of Ubuntu(8.10?) onto a machine that's only got a UTP cable connected to it? So no screen, keyb or mouse
<kamyk> quibbler: yest
<Iceman_B^unix> on this laptop I can boot into ubuntu or WinXP
<freegoo> nanotube: thanks
<Iceman_B^unix> oh, I also have a router in the network running DDwrt
<nanotube> freegoo: np :)
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | patrickas
<ubottu> patrickas: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blackjak__> is there another way to remove modules, not just blacklist them?
<freegoo> nanotube: where do all thse rules get saved and parsed by ubuntu.
<filippop78> cIAO A TUTTI
<oskar-> blackjak__:  blacklisting is clean, where is the problem?
<patrickas> speedmaster: this feels like throwing commands around till something stick! Is there a way to find out where I should install it instead of trying everything randomly ?
<freegoo> nanotube: thanks for the addive
<foreveryou> modprobe -r
<quibbler> kamyk:  did it ever work with youtube?
<blackjak__> there will be two modules with the same names
<defcon1> does anybody have any experience with moblock?
<kamyk> quibbler: no
<sandGorgon> how do i clear out all the downloaded debs from the apt cache ?
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak__: sudo rmmod <module name>
<Abracadabra> Hi
<freegoo> what part of ubuntu actualy manages them network connection???????????????????????
<kamyk> quibbler: olways yt in my laptop is not working
<patrickas> ActionParsnip1 I did not lose GRUB after insatlling windows
<Abracadabra> how do you change the keyboard language from CLI ?
<nanotube> freegoo: generally, you'd stick them into a shell script in /etc/init.d, and make sure it runs on startup.
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: read the guide and it will help you install grub to the drive
<patrickas> ok
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: its not THAT specific, jeez :)
<oskar-> sandGorgon:  all with removing them from /var/cache/apt/archives/, but there is also apt-get autoclean
<quibbler> kamyk: is this ok: http://break.com/index/bird-learns-how-to-fish.html
<freegoo> nanotube: thanks alot, great advice ::P
<blackjak__> ActionParsnip1  : yes but on the next start the same module will be up
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: its if the grub gets lost due to ANY OS writing to the boot sector
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak__: then blacklist or uninstall the package it is part of
<kamyk> quibbler: yes is working
<oskar-> freegoo:  NetworkManager
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak__: if you need one of the modules from a package you have to blacklist
<quibbler> kamyk: we can try something else
<nanotube> freegoo: np. have fun :)
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak__: or you can use a startup script to run that command when you logon
<patrickas> ActionParsnip1:  Yes I know ... I will read and follow it, I just objected because I assumed that the guide will help me reinstall grub in the same location it was originally installed in, which never worked in the first place.
<nanotube> freegoo: there are also gui tools that help, if you are into that kind of stuff :) i think firestarter is reputed to be decent at it.
<Iceman_B^unix> is there a command to scan the entire subnet and see what machines are present?
<Iceman_B^unix> like am ARP ping or something
<patrickas> But I am not going to be bone headed about it ... I will try it anyways , maybe it will work
<kamyk> quibbler: ok
<oskar-> Iceman_B^unix:  nmap
<NFischer> Iceman_B^unix, nmap -sP 192.168.*.*
<Iceman_B^unix> tnx NFischer, I'll give that a shot
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: assume makes an ASS out of U and ME ;)
<Iceman_B^unix> need to install nmap first I see
<ActionParsnip1> god I'm old
<quibbler> kamyk: do firefox out...open nautilus and make sure you can see hidden files and directories. go to ~/.mozilla/firefoz/(yourprofile).default/ and delete localstore.rdf
<patrickas> ActionParsnip1: in the guide it says : grub> root (hdX,Y)  which is  (hd1,5) in my case
<NFischer> Iceman_B^unix, the problem with this is, that the machines could theoretically block the ping request.. but for normal usage this should work
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: disk numbers start at 0
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: not 1
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip1, thats from sidney sheldon :P
<Iceman_B^unix> NFischer: n/p, I'll just see what I end up With
<quibbler> kamyk: now open firefox and try youtube
<oo-dragon> *jab* *jab*
<patrickas> ActionParsnip1: THis time I did not assume anything :-) I ran find /boot/grub/stage1 and it gave me  (hd1,5)
<kamyk> quibbler: this same ;/
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: fair enough
<patrickas> or am I so thick I cannot follow the guide :-(
<kamyk> quibbler:  wheit
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: no if thats what the guide says i'd agree
<patrickas> but the next step says : grub> setup (hd0) and not hdX so my question is should I put hd0 regardless of the output of the previous command ?
<ActionParsnip1> patrickas: try http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Iceman_B^unix> ah crud
<evilbug> are there any issues with ubuntu x64 server along the lines of compatibility with certain apps the desktop version has?
<Iceman_B^unix> I cant isntall it, apt-get is throwing a fit
<Iceman_B^unix> im running ubuntu from a 4gb USB key....
<Iceman_B^unix> soemthing about space
<ActionParsnip1> Iceman_B^unix: try: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip1> Iceman_B^unix: df -h will show you how much space you have left
<quibbler> kamyk: in a terminal type firefox -safe-mode press continue in safe mode and try again\
<Iceman_B^unix> alright
<ActionParsnip1> Iceman_B^unix: you may need to remove some apps / old kernels to make some space
<Iceman_B^unix> lets see
<ActionParsnip1> right im off for my afternoon sleep
<ActionParsnip1> peace out kids
<kamyk> quibbler: i'm in firefox and i get only one file
<kamyk> sory
<kamyk>  2
<Iceman_B^unix> ActionParsnip1: there should only be one kernel, also, the output of df is quite cryptic
<Iceman_B^unix> i'll paste it to the bin
<kamyk> quibbler: 1 file profiles.ini
<kamyk> quibbler: and folder
<arvind_khadri> Iceman_B^unix, he isnt here :)
<kamyk> quibbler: b770puqt.default
<Iceman_B^unix> arr
<Iceman_B^unix> I see
<Iceman_B^unix> can anyone make sense of this df output?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120643/
<quibbler> kamyk: did you open the terminal and run firefox -safe-mode ?
<Seveas> Iceman_B^unix, to make df make sense: df -h
<Administrator_> hey ho
<robertzaccour> after installing updates the first time for 8.10 after restartig my wired internet would not connect
<kamyk> quibbler: yes and in yt its this sama
<kevin_405> just did a ubuntu update on my dual boot system and lost the winxp part of the grub menu how do i fix this
<robertzaccour> somethin about auto etho, couldnt figure it out
<kamyk> quibbler: but in your film is playing
<quibbler> kamyk: but not youtube
<Seveas> Iceman_B^unix, ah you did that already. You seem to have a serious tmpfs addiction :)
<kamyk> quibbler: yes
<robertzaccour> so i just installed the alpha and now it works just fine, so im just gonna keep alpha and update as i go
<Yossarian> i'm trying to enable wireless channels 12 and 13 on laptop with intel 3495ABG using intrepid.
<Yossarian> any ideas?
<xiroV> Does anyone know why i can't buy items from the canonical ubuntu shop?
<genii> xiroV: Your credit card is no good? ;)
<robertzaccour> for some reason dells tend to have problems with ubuntu
<xiroV> genii, it's a Visa Electron
<robertzaccour> maybe i should have gotten an asus or cloudboox instead of a dell mini 9
<quibbler> kamyk: i am out of ideas at the moment...i'll see if i can find a solution and i suggest you also look further yourself
<Seveas> robertzaccour, I disagree, running it on quite a few dells here, all different types. All working fine :)
<UA_> ciao
<kevin_405> robertzaccour, i have a dual booting dell laptop works fine with ubuntu
<robertzaccour> maybe its just the dell mini because its new?
<kamyk> quibbler: ok
<kamyk> quibbler: thenx for help ;)
<robertzaccour> anyhow, the alpha installation works fine, so im just gonna update from there
<genii> xiroV: Maybe send them a message via the Contact Us page about it
<kevin_405> anybody kknows how to recover a broken grub dual boot menu
<quibbler> kamyk: your flash is good it's just that bloody youtube good luck
<xiroV> genii, It is on their site, as "Accepted".. the transfer even goes through, but the day after, i get a mail where they say that i will get refunded, with no reason at all..
<Fund> guysss
<Fund> E: Type 'L' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<whacked> how can i move a folder from desktop to another location on HD with receiving message permission denied
<Fund> what is that
<Seveas> xiroV, where do you live?
<xiroV> iv'e did, like 4 weeks ago, and they don't answer..
<xiroV> genii, iv'e did, like 4 weeks ago, and they don't answer..
<xiroV> Seveas, Denmark
<Yossarian> bump :\
<Seveas> xiroV, and you made sure to use the internatinal shop, not the us one?
<xiroV> Seveas, Yea im 100% sure
<Seveas> Fund, you broke your sources.list. Fix it :)
<genii> xiroV: Very strange. I have no immediate explanation why. Maybe something to do with currency conversions or so
<Alexio86_> ciao a tutti
<whacked> i trying to move a folder to a folder called "opt" but i get permission denied, my method of moving is just copy & paste
<Fund> Seveas
<Fund> how
<kevin_405> Help Help with dual boot problems please
<Seveas> xiroV, then I'm afraid we can't help you, We're not representatives of canonical Inc.
<xiroV> genii, maybe.. but i really wanted some shirts :/ d*mnit
<Seveas> Fund, same way as you broke it, but the other way around
<NFischer> How do i start Xchat with default "show join/part message" switched off?!
<stevemac76> I just installed 8.04 LTS and updated all packages.  Now, when I login at the login screen, it gives me an error, but lets me login.  Also, when I try to authenticate to make a change to the manual network configuration, the session locks up.
<xiroV> Seveas, Thanks anyway
<stevemac76> Help!?
<kevin_405> Help Help with dual boot problems please
<Seveas> stevemac76, what is the error you get?
<stevemac76> I can't remember the #
<Alexio86_> c'è qlke italiano?
<Seveas> stevemac76, without error message, we can't do much
<stevemac76> I'll check
<Seveas> !it | Alexio86_
<ubottu> Alexio86_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Iceman_B^unix> (04:39:26 PM) Seveas: Iceman_B^unix, ah you did that already. You seem to have a serious tmpfs addiction :) <-- well I'm running from a USB key, but I'm about done with that
<Iceman_B^unix> so my nex question, is there a way to boot from a live cd and save the settings to a USB key or somethinbg ?
<SuperGuy_9000> When I logged into Ubuntu, the top and panels don't show up. I can open programs fine with Gnome Do (which is how I got on here), but if I minimize the windows there's no way to get them back.
<Yossarian> bump :/
<whacked> how do i move a folder from my desktop to a folder called opt without receiving a message permission denied, my method of moving folder is copy & paste ?
<Seveas> ice_cream, there is. search the wiki for persistent usb key
<Seveas> Yossarian, stop bumping...
<Yossarian> okay okay...
<Iceman_B^unix> Seveas: alright
<Seveas> SuperGuy_9000, start gnome-panel with gnome-do
<Iceman_B^unix> thanks
<SuperGuy_9000> OK
<NFischer> whacked, where do you want to copy your folder to?
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperGuy_9000 tab to get back to your app for the moment
<whacked> folder called OPT
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperGuy_9000 alt- tab to get back to your app for the moment
<Iceman_B^unix> oh final question, does anyone know if the alternat install cd starts an SSHD during the install phase?
<Iceman_B^unix> if so, I could supervise the install remotely....
<moofhahn> hoi
<whacked> i stated the folder i wanted to copy to in my question ?
<SuperGuy_9000> I just get the option to copy the text when I typed gnome-panel.
<Seveas> Iceman_B^unix, by default it does not. I believe you can do anna-install openssh-server-udeb and run it then, but I'm not entirelt sure.
<The_Rebel> has anyone got shadowing withing with freenx?
<NFischer> whacked, "opt" is not a folder
<stevemac76> I get no error number, but I noticed that no matter what password I enter, it instantly throws out that error message and then proceeds to authenticate
<moofhahn> what is freenx?
<Seveas> NFischer, it is, look in /. There's /opt :)
<The_Rebel> use google moofhahn, i'm here for support.
<moofhahn> me too. I dont get compiz installed
<krishnan> hey is thr any irc for PHP developers?
<moofhahn> ^
<Seveas> The_Rebel, and an attitude like that makes it less likely to find that :)
<oCean_> The_Rebel: this is not the nomachine nor freenx support channel.
<Seveas> krishnan, #php perhaps?
<whacked> ok i goto computer then file system and i see a folder called opt ?
<NFischer> Seveas, yeah so just copy it with sudo?!
<Seveas> NFischer, I missed the start of the discussion, so I don't know what you're trying to accomplish
<whacked> there is fact a folder called "opt"
<whacked> goto file system  and you will see a folder called opt
<Gnutoo> hello, I'd like to get the list of all packages installed on an ubuntu computer but not their dependencies: for isntance I want ubuntu-desktop but nor firefox...how do I achieve that?
<freegoo> seriously guys. you make the ubuntu comunity so much THANKS
<patrickas> help again ! I just followed this guide as instructed on the channel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<patrickas> and now I cannot boot into windows anymore !
<Yossarian> help "(
<Seveas> Gnutoo, playing around with debfoster should get you that
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi!  I am trying to get my acer crystal Eye web cam working in 8.04.  I am pretty sure that the uvc module is being loaded. and I tried this  sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo , and then this, sudo modprobe uvcvideo quirks=2, but when I type that in it gives me an error message as follows: FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see d
<tuxflavrdwafls>  
<Gnutoo> Seveas, thanks  a lot
<tuxflavrdwafls> what should i do?
<whacked> ok help
<whacked> who told me there is no folder called opt ?
<Iceman_B^unix> Seveas: hm hm, well the tricky thing is that I dont have a screen hooked up to said pc....
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, in menu.lst have you got windows entry?
<Iceman_B^unix> meh, I'll go scour the wiki's
<Iceman_B^unix> later all
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: yes when I select it I get an error about NTDLR missing
<Pici> whacked: You can use sudo to copy files into a directory that your user does not have permissions to.
<Pici> !sudo > whacked
<ubottu> whacked, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, hmm two reasons 1) wrong entry in menu.lst 2)boot loader of windows has gone
<freegoo> k
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: I think boot loader of windows is gone.
<SuperGuy_9000> Thnaks Jack_Sparrow, it's working now :)
<patrickas> How can I get it back ?
<patrickas> the problem is after I installed ubuntu, and rebooted ... I could not see the grub menu ... so I followed this guide (with a small change) and now I cannot boot into windows anymore
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, you do run the cd of windows and use fixmbr in repair mode...after that you need to reinstall grub
<freegoo> is there a way and can save the current state of ubuntu (like hibernation) but shutdown my computer and boot my osx partition
<freegoo> ???????????????????
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, can you please paste the o/p of sudo fdisk -l and menu.lst
<frux1> how can I prevent windows from locking ntfs drives when it breaks down ?
<stevemac76> I just installed 8.04 LTS.  I updated all packages and now, when I login at I instantly get an error message.  The error message pops up before attempting to authenticate because regardless of what password I enter (wrong or not) the error comes up I click ok and then if the right password was entered it will authenticate and allow me to login.
<Seveas> freegoo, hibernate does exactly that
<freegoo> serveas: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thamnks i should have click it first v:P
<Seveas> frux1, by not using windows. (read: there's no way windows will not lock drives when it sees inconsistencies)
<stevemac76> Once I am into a GUI session, I try to authenticate to make a change to the manual network configuration and the session locks up
<frux1> well
<Seveas> stevemac76, what is the error you get?
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: all of menu.lst or just the windows related section ?
<stevemac76> It doesn't give an error number
<frux1> seveas, thx anyway
<Seveas> stevemac76, but it does give text
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, just the end portion would do... from the ubuntu entries
<stevemac76> frux  you need to install ntfs-3g if not already installed
<frux1> 3g ? whats that ?
<Huufarted> !who | frux1
<ubottu> frux1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stevemac76> try sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Seveas> frux1, the newest ntfs driver. Ubuntu installs it by default
<Fund> how can I get the DEB list for sources.list for feisty 7.04.. please help me
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs-3g > frux1
<ubottu> frux1, please see my private message
<kevin_405> arvind_khadri does ubuntu upgrade save the menu.lst
<Fund> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<whacked> ok sometimes when you install programs they do not appear on your program list of application, where do you go to add them to the list ?
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: Done .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/120656/
<Seveas> Fund, you need to upgrade, feisty is no longer supported
<aata> can someone please tell me how to fix this! it sems as if i have 4 desktops http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00042ss8.jpg
<Fund> Seveas man I have VPS
<Seveas> whacked, rightclick on the menu
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, a moment please
<Fund> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<stevemac76> frux, fdisk -l to find out which /dev/??? your windows drive is  and then umount /dev/??? that drive
<Seveas> Fund, good. Then you probably have root access and are able to upgrade :)
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, SFS is samba file system?
<Seveas> arvind_khadri, no, that's CIFS
<aata> anyone at all?
<stevemac76> frux, then create a directory to mount your win drive in (sudo mkdir /media/windows)  then issue sudo ntfs-3g /dev/<win drive> /media/windows -o force
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, thanks.. :) whats SFS?
<Seveas> arvind_khadri, it doesn
<Seveas> 't ring a bell
<patrickas> That's strange!
<Seveas> maybe google knows :)
<patrickas> I can't remember ....
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, you dont need to use map.... what do you have on /dev/sda1 ...its 400 gb
<aata> hellooooo
<stevemac76> what's your issue aata?
<kevin_405> Seveas, can u help with broken dual boot after upgrade
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: before I installed ubuntu, it was just a regular hard disk in windows with data on it.
<aata> stevemac76 when i turn on my computer i get something that looks like this http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00042ss8.jpg
<patrickas> I always thought it was NTF formatted
<whacked> wow i got xampp installed on my own
<patrickas> I mean NTFS
<whacked> without any help
<Seveas> kevin_405, not right now
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, fdisk -l tells something else... when you did setup (hdx) what did you use here?
<Seveas> whacked, then now is the time to remove that. Ubuntu has its own lamp stack, which is actually maintained
<Besogon> Do anybody know abrowser faster firefox or not? And which of Web-browsers is fastest?
<stevemac76> aata, when you boot, try entering failsafe mode
<whacked> huh
<Seveas> Besogon, abrowser is firefox without the firefox logo. No seed difference. Fastest browser is lynx :)
<stevemac76> aata then try adjusting your drivers
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: first time i used hd0 then rebooted ... but it still botted straight into windows ...
<whacked> your statement provides no insight
<alanbshepard70> when I do a lshw or lspci no where can I find that I have scsi devices, I know my drives are IDE/ATA. Why are scsi drivers in use? Can I remove them from my kernel and use the ATA drivers? What am I missing?
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: so I tried with hd1 and it booted into GRUB ... but windows stopped working
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, remove the map lines... i dont think they are needed...
<aata> stevemac76 how do i enter failsafe mode. and more importantly how do i adjust drivers
<Besogon> Seveas, Do lynx work in command line?
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: They were added by the installed ... I will comment them out and reboot
<Seveas> Besogon, yes
<arvind_khadri> Besogon, its for cli :P
<kevin_405> Seveas, do u know if ubuntu upgrade saves old menu.lst
<patrickas> or should I run grub again ?
<patrickas> after I remove the map lines ?
<stevemac76> aata when your restart, you get a very short time to enter the grub menu so be on the lookout.  I think it's f1 that gets you there.
<Seveas> kevin_405, not sure. *if* it backs the file up, the backup also lives in /etc/apt
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, just comment them out... install grub once again to be safe :)
<stevemac76> aata after that you have a few options for booting.
<aata> ok
<aata> and then?
<Besogon> nice. But what is really fine browser FOR X in Linux?
<Seveas> Besogon, firefox is still the default browser. Apart from its sluggishness it's decent.
<arvind_khadri> !poll | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kevin_405> Seveas, thx
<stevemac76> aata after booting into failsafe you can change to vesa drivers
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: so I remove the lines, then "sudo grub" then "root (hd1,5)" then "setup (hd1)" ?
<aata> stevemac76 how do i change to vesa?
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, ya ... sounds good..
<knoppix> HELLO
<stevemac76> aata I don't remember how to change via command line, but you should be able to google it
<knoppix> ALOOO
<Seveas> hello knoppix, please switch off your caps lock
<stevemac76> aata I'm checking it now
<aata> stevemac76 me too
<knoppix> HELLO MICHA
<patrickas> ok just a question so I understand what I am doing ... why hd1,5 ??? I mean that's the output of "find /boot/grub/stage1" but what is it supposed to be ?
<aata> let me know if you find anything :D
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have a strange one here.  I connect a windows and a linux box up to some of these home ethernet plugs.  If I dont have linux plugged in I get a throughput speed across my network of around 54 -74mbps.  If I plug my linux machine back into the network then it goes down to around 10mbps
<mikebeecham> can anyone think why?
<bedmunds> join #linuxforums
<stevemac76> aata http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648770 check this one out
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, its the disk where stage 1 lies :)
<Geek`N`Proud> mikebeecham: maybe Linux is only using the 10mbps mode?
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: is it possible that stage 1 is in the wrong place ?
<patrickas> because that would explain why after I installed ubuntu and rebooted the PC, grub did not show up
<Geek`N`Proud> remember some NICs blow on *nix
<mikebeecham> Geek....how would I tell?
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, nope.... not unless you have manually moved it
<oo-dragon> well lets start with a simple question then.  can I mount JBOD disks from a DNS-323 network attached storage on my PC?
<kronix> Does this channel dispense actual Ubuntu support?
<Geek`N`Proud> kronix: yes it does, why?
<kronix> ##ubuntu-uk is mostly people chatting about off-topic stuff.
<patrickas> ok then .... let's do it ...
<kronix> So I'm here now.
<aata> stevemac76 thanks im trying it right now :D wish me luck
<Geek`N`Proud> kronix: because the people in there are proud Brits? :P
<amews-tech> Do you people receive this message ?
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, atb :)
<stevemac76> ﻿I just installed 8.04 LTS.  I updated all packages and now, when I login at I instantly get an error message.  The error message pops up before attempting to authenticate because regardless of what password I enter (wrong or not) the error comes up I click ok and then if the right password was entered it will authenticate and allow me to login.
<arvind_khadri> amews-tech, ya
<kronix> No, they're just lazy.
<Guardian-Wolf> can anybody suggest a web cam that is ubuntu friendly?
<mikebeecham> Geek'N'Proud...how would I tell whether I'm using 10mbps only?
<stevemac76> The error has no reference number
<guyiom> kronic : no we support 10 years old ubuntu releases!!
<ortsvorsteher> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amews-tech> Nice it works. Just made a program that converts all irc communication to webrequest (can be used on blocked networks) :D
<Geek`N`Proud> Guardian-Wolf: Logitech Quickcam i've heard, but the latest kernel even works on my crappy unbranded crap :P
<cdavis> How do I change crontab to open with vim instead of vi?
<arvind_khadri> amews-tech, cool :)
<nickrud> cdavis, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<unop> cdavis, set up the EDITOR variable
<knoppix> HELLO LOTIA
<arvind_khadri> cdavis, alias vi to vim
<cdavis> nickrud: Thanks
<nickrud> arvind_khadri, ah that's evil
<kronix> How many of you are sys/net admins?
<Guardian-Wolf> hrm, ok, ty geek'n'proud
<nickrud> kronix, everyone
<unop> cdavis, vi on ubuntu is a symlink to vim anyway
<kronix> That's good.
<Geek`N`Proud> !webcam | Guardian-Wolf
<ubottu> Guardian-Wolf: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kronix> The UK channel seemed to be mainly home users.
<Geek`N`Proud> just incase it hasn't already been done >.>
<kronix> Which is probably why nobody answered my questions.
<kronix> Hello, everyone.
<nickrud> !ask | kronix
<ubottu> kronix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toddoon> can someone help me to understand more better ufw because i have load it and when i nmap my interface lo , nmap display some ports open
<finiras> whats the command to upgrade my ubuntu install from 8.04 to 8.10
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, :) who uses vi anyways ... its so clumsy
<kronix> nickrud, I have no question.
<archman> finiras: update manager
<nickrud> toddoon, lo is only available to the local machine anyway, not visible to the net
<Geek`N`Proud> kronix: Ubuntu is a home user distro in the main
<kronix> Isn't it listed in the package manager.
<unop> arvind_khadri, i do .. the 'clumsiness' doesn't bother me :)
<kronix> Geek`N`Proud, I said that in that channel.
<kronix> That was interpreted as trolling.
<mikebeecham> Geek`N`Proud: how can I tell if I'm only using 10mbps mate?
<cdavis> nickrud: vi actually opens vim, the problem is just with crontab. When I first edited cron with crontab I didn't have vim installed so I had to choose vi
<arvind_khadri> unop,  :P :)
<kronix> I said I'd rather run my web server on Fedora (which I do).
<toddoon> nickrud: but how do i configure my firewall on lo?
<nickrud> finiras, update-manager ; be sure to set the dropdown lower right corner to non lts releases
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | kronix
<ubottu> kronix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Geek`N`Proud> mikebeecham: not sure.. for me the LEDs on my NIC flash different
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: Worked like a Charm :-) Thanks.
<mikebeecham> ok...thanks
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how I check whether my Ubuntu box is running 10mbps or 100mbps?
<whacked> someone suggested that i install lamp instead of xampp but i searched for lamp under add&remove programs and return no results
<cdavis> The editor is vim but crontab still opens with vi instead of vim
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, so now on windows?? :)
<unop> mikebeecham,  ethtool eth0
<Hazuki> Does the LiveUSB creator work with the mini or net-install images of Ubuntu? I only have a 256MB USB key
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: Hell no :-) I just made sure windows boots ... then restarted into ubuntu :-)
<nickrud> toddoon, hm, this wrapper around cron is something new to me. Have to read up on it, sorry
<Pici> whacked: The package name is not lamp, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for instructions on how to install it.
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, cool :) congrats...glad you made it :)
<cdavis> I get "Error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vimrc:" when trying to use crontab because I have syntax turned on, but typing vi opens vim
<Geek`N`Proud> kronix: that's a wise choice.. as the proactive security is better =]
<unop> cdavis, vi is a symlink to vim..   readlink -f $(which vi)   /usr/bin/vim
<mereo> I have to leave windows on my comp because of the games...
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: So what's next? should I file a bug ? should I forget about it ? how do I prevent another soul from wasting an after noon like I did? Why did the installer mess up on this system ?
<Geek`N`Proud> kronix: I meant to say Home Desktop distro :P
<mikebeecham> ok...thanks unop.  I am running 100mbps...so can anyone think of why I can only get 10mbps throughput across my network, when my linux machine is plugged into the network?
<cdavis> unop: I get /usr/bin/vim.basic
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, too many questions :) the map thing isnt useful sometimes... what had happened ??
<kronix> Yes, it is, Geek`N`Proud.
<Chlorate> When I play videos on my desktop while I have compiz running, the videos flash black like the refresh rate is wrong. I set my refresh rate on compiz as 60hz, just like my graphics card drivers do. Any ideas?
<unop> mikebeecham, what tool(s) are you using to measure throughput?  and what format does it use?  Mb/s or MB/s ?
<aata> stevemac76 apparently after doing that, my computer is now running in low graphics mode (which is better than nothing but stiill pretty pathetic) adnd even after i select vesa in the low graphics mode driver selection, i get no luck
<mikebeecham> unop: I have two devolo highspeed ethernet plugs...their own software 'informer' shows me
<mikebeecham> and it shows in Mbps
<archman> Guys anyone has that Update Manager window somewhat crippled? I only see half of the rows for program updates...
<mikebeecham> at the moment it is on 10 Mbps
<unop> cdavis,   EDITOR=vi  crontab -e
<whacked> ok thanks Pici  honestly i think i will stick with xampp since i successfully installed it and it requuired a lot less steps to get installed
<nickrud> lol sudo taskel lamp .
<patrickas> I just installed ubuntu server 8.10 like I do every time ( slowly getting rid of windows mahcines at the office ) , at the end of the install I restarted but did not get the GRUB prompt.
<guilhermeblanco> anyone can help me to consigure something with my SVN. I can't svn checkout an HTTPS repository
<Dimensions> can some one please help me ... when i try to restart apache2 on my dedicated server i get errors  which says NameVirtualHost *:443 and with *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<unop> mikebeecham, what is the topology of the link like?  are you using a switch, hub, straight-through?
<arvind_khadri> !svn > guilhermeblanco
<ubottu> guilhermeblanco, please see my private message
<whacked> hey nickrod well the link that was posted here does not even mention the simple process you stated no idea why they show a long method
<mikebeecham> unop: downstairs, router is plugged into one of these plugs, which goes into the electricity supply.  Upstairs, I have my linux machine and a windows machine plugged into a netgear 5 port switch which, inturn, is plugged into another one of these ethernet plugs in the wall
<mikebeecham> does that help?
<guilhermeblanco> arvind_khadri: I already have everything installed.... I'm able to checkout non-https repositories
<guilhermeblanco> I have this issue:
<guilhermeblanco> svn: OPTIONS of 'https://lp1.mihswat.com/svn/dna/trunk': SSL negotiation failed: Secure connection truncated (https://lp1.mihswat.com)
<unop> mikebeecham, hmm, so this is ethernet over your powersupply??
<whacked> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP no on this webpage does it mention just to type sudo taskel lamp
<arvind_khadri> guilhermeblanco, check out #svn
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: I see none of the disks on the machine have been auto mounted ! How can I get the right UUIDs to add the fstab ?
<mikebeecham> yessir
<guilhermeblanco> arvind_khadri: k, thanks
<Chlorate> When I play videos on my desktop while I have compiz running, the videos flash black like the refresh rate is wrong. I set my refresh rate on compiz as 60hz, just like my graphics card drivers do. Any ideas?
<mikebeecham> unop: yes
<nickrud> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ezerhoden> Chlorate: change the video out driver
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, :) ls /dev/device/by-uuid
<jurism> How to make .sh file executable not like this ./script.sh -settings default but make it anywhere like this: script -settings default? Thank You!
<unop> mikebeecham, well, that might be it .. as far as i have seen .. most "ethernet over power" devices don't reach 100Mbps
<whacked> why is everyone discouraging the use of Xampp ?
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, sorry its /dev/disk
<patrickas> ~$ ls /dev/device/by-uuid
<patrickas> ls: cannot access /dev/device/by-uuid: No such file or directory
<nickrud> whacked, hm, the page doesn't include 8.10 in the short form. fixing. Thanks
<patrickas> heheh oops
<Chlorate> ezerhoden, To what and how?
<cumulus007>  I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop on uubntu jaunty, but the installation fails on kdelibs-data
<Pici> cumulus007: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<cumulus007> it says there is no space left on device, but there's 33 GB free!
<mikebeecham> unop: nope, that is fine.  My issue is that historically I've used windows.  When using windows I get arouind 54 - 74mbps throughput....if I unplug the linux machine then I still hit that figure.  If I plug the linux machine into the 5 port switch then the throughput drops to 10mbps
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, for a better understanding use blkid
<unop> jurism, put script.sh in your ~/bin directory ??  or some other directory that is in $PATH
<unop> patrickas, /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jurism> Thank You!
<ezerhoden> Chlorate: what app?
<unop> mikebeecham, ok, so what exactly does  ethtool  report for your link/interface?
<mikebeecham> 100mbps
<unop> mikebeecham, I'm guessing that's for speed.  what about duplex?
<mikebeecham> unop: full
<whacked> i noticed
<Chlorate> ezerhoden, For my drivers? btw my graphics card is ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, or use ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<patrickas> arvind_khadri:blkid gives me uuids thanks ... the ntfs ones look very different than the etx3 ones .. that's normal I guess ?
<patrickas> unop thx got it
<maDChoPR> what is the cli way to see what groups a user belongs to ?
<ezerhoden> Chlorate: no, what application are you playing the videos with?
<unop> mikebeecham, hmm, very odd, i'm not sure then .. perhaps ask in #networking or #cisco ?
<unop> maDChoPR, groups  or  id
<Chlorate> azerhoden, I have used Totem and vlc, they both do it.
<mikebeecham> unop: are they linux-based rooms?
<maDChoPR> unop: a user belongs to groups right?  i want to see for instance... what groups the user "andy" is in
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, ya its because you installed windows i guess... its normal
<unop> mikebeecham,  no .. but they might be able to give you some insight into why this happens.
<unop> maDChoPR, groups andy
<unop> maDChoPR, or.  id andy
<ezerhoden> Chlorate: for totem use gstreamer-properties and change the video driver to x11 (no xv)
<maDChoPR> unop: rad thanks, sorry i didn't understand what your original answer was, now i do.. i feel ignorant. thanks for the help.
<archman> Guys, i updated to the latest backports version of kdelibs5, how can i rollback to the latest "official" update?
<arvind_khadri> archman, you cant... afaik
<Fund> guys may I paste 3 lines errors here ?
<arvind_khadri> Fund, ya...
<Fund> After unpacking 42.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Fund> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Fund> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<archman> Maybe force version?
<Chlorate> ezerhoden, Could you explain how in more detail? I'm not very good with ubuntu yet.
<Fund> that is when I type.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: Is there a tool to help with autodetecting fstab params or should I just RTF man page ?
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, none that i know of...maybe google will :)
<archman> Why does "Force Version" want me to erase some files?
<Fund> arvind_khadri, why it shows :s
<ezerhoden> Chlorate: launch a terminal, type gstreamer-properties, press enter. change the video plugin to X window system (no xv)
<cdavis> Why do I get this error when typing crontab -e ---> "E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: syntax on"
<arvind_khadri> Fund, no idea... maybe some libc6 package is down... try sudo apt-get install -f and then install build-essential
<Chlorate> ezerhoden, thank you! That worked perfectly.
<arvind_khadri> !pm > Fund
<ubottu> Fund, please see my private message
<ezerhoden> Chlorate: your welcome
<arvind_khadri> @ping
<arvind_khadri> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jiffe92> hmm, alright, I'm trying to manage packages and dependencies, apt-rdepends on adduser lists debconf and debconf-2.0, debconf exists but debconf-2.0 doesn't seem to
<jiffe92> although apt-cache show on debconf lists 'Provides: debconf-2.0';
<whacked> does anyone know the name of the virtual desktop apps that you can use your mouse middle wheel to switch desktops           ?
<shifty5> whacked, compiz does that
<whacked> thanks
<shifty5> and adds fancy effects to the switch
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<shifty5> can anyone get their idle ram usage below 350mb with compiz and gnome?
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: By the way SFS mystery remains! fdisk -l tells me /dev/sda1 is SFS but blkid tells me /dev/sda1: UUID="762030B1203079E7" TYPE="ntfs"
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, hmm... weird... i dont know much about it ...sorry...
<mlissner> I have a question about upgrading software?
<n2diy> For a files permissions, what does rws indicate? I understand rwx, but have never seen rws?
<patrickas> arvind_khadri: no problem you already helped much  :-)
<mlissner> if I want to upgrade past the version in the repos, is there any intelligent way to do that?
<mlissner> I mean, so I don't have conflicts and problems down the road?
<archman> NOone knows if i can rollback kdelibs to the official version???
<shifty5> patrickas, have you checked fstab to see if its being mounted with the ntfs option
<mfdavid> hi all. I want to host my own webpage. The apache is working fine, and right now im using no-ip.com to redirect to my server. But I would like to have my own .com webpage... But how can I make the server to connect to my computer? Im about to register a domain but it askes me for a DNS server. Can I be my own DNS server?!
<arvind_khadri> patrickas, np... maybe google about SFS
<whacked> you have to purchase a .com
<mlissner> mfdavid, your best bet is to use somebody else as a DNS server.
<n2diy> mlissner: yes, upgrade to an LTS version, and that will let you jump to the next LTS version.
<unop> patrickas,  fdisk does not read the filesystem type .. all it does is list the partition type -- which are two different things .. in your case there is a discrepancy between the two (and that's not unusual)
<mfdavid> mlissner: i dont think there is a easy way yo do so (roll back)
<mlissner> hmmm...maybe I didn't explain quite right.
<unop> n2diy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<mlissner> The version in the repos is too old. I want a newer version of a certain piece of software.
<n2diy> unop: thanks
<mlissner> I have it installed via the repos already, so should I uninstall that, and then install from source?
<mlissner> Or leave the one from the repos installed?
<mfdavid> mlissner: or you could try and find a .deb on someother place.
<mlissner> No dice.
<archman> mlissner: sure uninstall it
<mlissner> I'm just trying to figure out the standard practice so conflicts aren't an issue.
<mfdavid> mlissner: yeah you will have to uninstall it, but you may get in trouble in future upgrades and stuff... why you want to do that?
<theunixgeek> I followed all the community instructions for installing Google Earth, installed it and reinstalled it independently various times, but every time Google Earth 5 loads up its screen shows for a second or two, then quits. What should I do to fix this?
<mlissner> the version in the repos doesn't work properly, and supposedly it's fixed in the latest source.
<mfdavid> theunixgeek: are you running it from the console? if not, try it and see if it shows any errors.
<shifty5> theunixgeek, did you try and run from console?
<mlissner> theunixgeek, this is a known problem. I don't recall the solution, but check ubuntuforums.org I found it there right off the bat.
<archman> mlissner: simply build from source, and when the newer version releases, you uninstall yours and build newer again ;)
<theunixgeek> it says "unable to create prefs directory", shifty5 and mfdavid
<theunixgeek> mlissner: I'll search there
<mlissner> OK. I can do that. Generally, is it better to purge the one from repos, or to just uninstall it?
<shifty5> theunixgeek try running as root and see if the error goes away
<archman> mlissner: i'm not sure of that one, i'll go just uninstalling
<whacked> can someone tell me which option enable the ability to use the middle wheel to switch desktops, i have installed compiz manager but for the life of me i cant seem to get it enabled ?
<mlissner> Sounds good. I'll do that, I guess.
<shifty5> whacked you have to enable the cube
<shifty5> and then enable the animations
<whacked> ok confusing this is
<whacked> imagine enable cube to other features
<whacked> still no sucess
<shifty5> whacked are you sure your compiz is working?
<theunixgeek> shifty5: still no
<theunixgeek> *nothing
<shifty5> theunixgeek, did the error change?
<whacked> does not appear to be
<shifty5> do you have 3d acceleration enabled?
<whacked> even i checking off the options mentioned
<whacked> oh right
<whacked> opps
<whacked> okk here comes 177\
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hi again!  I have found that my crystal eye webcam works through ekiga.  It does not work in skype.  and cheese crashes my system when I open it.  any suggestions? thanks
<whacked> i might get the  hang of linux yet
<tuxflavrdwafls> btw, i am using 8.04
<shifty5> tuxflavrdwafls, try running from a console and see if there are errors
<whacked> i love the way firefox loads in 3 seconds
<f_newton> excuse me... are they any cli tools I can use in init 3 to reconfig my display ?
<shifty5> i hate the way it uses like 80mb of ram hehe
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 i do not know the command
<f_newton> I hear xorg.conf is no longer  the thing
<unop> f_newton, you can still use the xorg.conf
<shifty5> i he does xorg will just overwrite his settings when he configures in the gui
<unop> f_newton, you could use xrandr(1)  but that requires a connected display
<f_newton> well I cant get past the fact that new xorg has to be edited to make my display work yet I have no clue as to ubuntu's cli tools
<unop> shifty5, that's not true .. you need root permissions to overwrite xorg.conf
<f_newton> is xrandr what is used now?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...how can I tell what drivers are being used for my network card?
<mikebeecham> is there a terminal command I can use?
<unop> f_newton, a GUI front end to xrandr seems to be what is used to configure the display -- but that's a per-user setting .. if you want to configure a global setting, you can still use the xorg.conf
<whacked> the funnest thing i found so far when you goto terminal and type top my Pc show very low cpu usage, and then i go load system monitor it show high cpu usage, strange bug i guess
<majeru> hello, is there a way to make suspend  occur when some programs are running? (synaptic or vlc are blocking suspend)
<lupus_> whats the easiest way to install virtualbox? having way too much trouble.
<Huufarted> mikebeecham:
<Huufarted> mikebeecham: I'd like to know that as well
<majeru> lupus_: use their repo
<Huufarted> sorry for that blank sentence
<f_newton> unop not unless I can get the gui to start
<shifty5> whacked, from what i can tell the sysmonitor uses lots of resources
<shifty5> even though it reads from tops
<majeru> the one in multiverse is quite outdated (like many other packages)
<f_newton> I need some cli tools to use in init 3
<unop> lupus_, sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<f_newton> not familiar with ubuntu only used deb back in the day
<unop> f_newton, why can't you just create a xorg.conf ?
<f_newton> write one from scratch?
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 what did you want me to run in the terminal?  and what is the command?
<theunixgeek> mlissner, mfdavid, shifty5: I got it working by deleting the libcrypto file :D
<shifty5> tux, its prolly just "skype"
<theunixgeek> thanks for your helps
<theunixgeek> *help
<unop> f_newton, well, that's one way .. there are others.  like  X -config  ( i think )
<f_newton> ive tried the old unix tools such as "setup"  no worky
<f_newton> is it x -config?
<f_newton> or is it x --reconfig?
<lupus_> unop- Ive tried that and still no dice
<unop> f_newton,  xorg -configure
<mlissner> theunixgeek, that sounds about right.
<signpost> can anyone direct me to a mail transfer agent set-up tutorial for 8.10?  I'm trying to set up email notifications from Nagios 3, which uses the "mail" command to send mail.
<shifty5> hey f_newton, if you read the xorg.conf it will tell yo uthe command to set it back to defaults and x should start
<f_newton> I wish there was a place I could visit that would let me peruse the cli comands for ubuntu
<f_newton> shifty5, not with my ati card and this old lcd
<f_newton> out of range or mode not supported
<shifty5> ahh
<f_newton> I need to manually edit the darn thing
<unop> f_newton,  have you edited it before?
<shifty5> so you go into, etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f_newton> but could not figure out for the life of me how to get in to it with ubuntu
<f_newton> unop if this was redhat no problem
<shifty5> then you edit the vertical and horizontal timing
<f_newton> right
<cosmosy> is the xfce version in #xubuntu or #xuntu
<unop> f_newton,  you could just move the xorg.conf out of the way and let xorg choose the defaults
<f_newton> ok I am writing this down...
<Yossarian> i'm trying to enable wireless channels 12 and 13 on laptop with intel 3495ABG using intrepid.
<shifty5> fnewton, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yossarian> any ideas, anyone?
<Mr_X> cosmosy:xubuntu
<f_newton> well apparently the monitor is no longer supported with the new xorg
<lupus_> <unop> it installed but what do I do next?
<f_newton> its a problem in every distro so far but with rh and fedora I can use the rh admin tools in cli
<unop> lupus_, start it?  type  VirtualBox   in a terminal or something?
<f_newton> I am just ignorant of ubuntu
<mikebeecham> guys..is this right...I just checked my network information, and it tells me that I'm getting 100mb/s
<mikebeecham> surely that should be 100mbps?
<lvlefisto> Is it possible to gksudo to an ordinary user?
<lupus_> <unop> this is what I get: Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<freegoo> i just dwnload testdisk, but i can not seem to run or install it.. what should i excute there is no .sh or config gile
<freegoo> file
<Mr_X> hello how can i manualy edit the xfce menu?
<wims> !vbox > wims
<ubottu> wims, please see my private message
<f_newton> unop, and shifty5 thanks.  I will give that a shot and let ya know how it turned out
<godzirra> Are SQUASHFS error's problems with my hard drive?  Or my cd rom drive?  Or my CD?
<unop> lupus_, hmm.  that's odd.
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 when I opened skype through the terminal. and then tried to test the video, it crashed my system.
<shifty5> tux, did you watch the console and look for error messages?
<tuxflavrdwafls> yes, nothing happened
<shifty5> tux, try "sudo skype" that will run it as root and see if it crashes
<shifty5> only do that for testing
<tuxflavrdwafls> it opens it fine, now ill test video
<lupus_> <unop> Ive used virtualbox in the past and it worked fine but now...
<shifty5> lupus, would wine work instead?
<thiago_> * clarke.freenode.net coloca o modo +s #slackware-pancadaria-br
<shifty5> or are you trying to install another os
<el_ninoo> hello. is there anyone else that got problems installing amarok? i get alot of failure when trying to install it trough add/remove option
<lupus_> wine? never used that before
<shifty5> lupus, are you trying to run a windows app?
<erUSUL> godzirra: seems like corrupted cd? have you checked it?
<shifty5> tux, no dice?
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 it still crashed, no error message though
<shifty5> tux, ive never used skype so thats all i can do for ya
<dfox_> Anyone here at SCALE? in LA?
<erUSUL> freegoo: install testdisk from the repositories
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | freegoo
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<lupus_> <shifty5> im just trying to get virtual box to work. I know how to virtualize but its been awhile
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 im not actually trying to use skype, just trying to get the webcam workin i guess.  thanks for the help
<erUSUL> el_ninoo: what errors?
<el_ninoo> erUSUL it cant connect to the server i think. i have also tried the sudo apt-get install amarok
<shifty5> tux, you have to make sure the device was detected and the module was loaded
<godzirra> erUSUL: How do I check it? I've md5summed the downloaded iso and its good.
<shifty5> el_ninoo, have you tried in the synaptic package manager?
<erUSUL> godzirra: there is an option to check the burned disk when you boot into it
<el_ninoo> shifty5 yes
<shifty5> did it list the dependencies and isntall them?
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 i believe it is dev0 and the uvc mod is loaded.  i read something about vl42 .  i think that is what works for me and vlc does not?
<erUSUL> el_ninoo: maybe youre mirrors are down. change mirrors or wait
<erUSUL> el_ninoo: you can change them in System>Admin>Software Sources
<el_ninoo> erUSUL ok, ill try, thank you
<shifty5> tux, type "lsusb"
<godzirra> erUSUL: thanks.  I'll try that if this one doesn't work.
<godzirra> And its looking like its frozen... yet again.
 * godzirra sighs.
<godzirra> I've never had so much trouble installing ubuntu on a laptop.
<cbilljones> Hey, can anyone help me troubleshoot why my mic is not working?
<tuxflavrdwafls> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tuxflavrdwafls> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<tuxflavrdwafls> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp.
<tuxflavrdwafls> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tuxflavrdwafls> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> tuxflavrdwafls: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxflavrdwafls> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<godzirra> okay, so not frozen.. just slow.  Weird.
<shifty5> tux, is one of those devices the camera?
<recon69> cbilljones: have you checked the level in mixer?
<unop> lupus_, try.  sudo aptitude install sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 i dont know?
<cbilljones> recon69: yes, its all the way up, not muted
<godzirra> erUSUL: Adding a user failed with exit code 141.
<unop> lupus_, if that still doesn't work.    sudo aptitude reinstall virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<erUSUL> godzirra: sorry... never seen that error... :|
<godzirra> Yeah, I've  gotten them a lot
<godzirra> I don't know what the hell is going on, but its killing me
<recon69> cbilljones: is a laptop mic, built in ?
<godzirra> I've been trying to get ubuntu installed on my laptop for  2 days now.
<unop> lupus_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cbilljones> recon69: desktop, creative x-fi sound card
<nibblyn> Hi. Since there is nothing configured in xorg.conf... how do I change the LOGIN screen resolution?
<godzirra> erUSUL: Yeah, it crashed saying "SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block <something>"
<shifty5> tux, google your webcam and see if thats the device
<recon69> cbilljones: you should have a look at preferences in volume control , cause it dont show you them all by default. I take it sound is working?
<erUSUL> godzirra: well as i said squashfs errors may be due to a corrupt cd-r or bad burned disk
<unop> nibblyn, you'll need to populate the xorg.conf
<cbilljones> recon69, ya everything else works, i have already added the stuff i need from pref(mic, mic boost)
<godzirra> erUSUL: but not a hard drive problem?
<erUSUL> godzirra: no; the squhashfs is used and lives in the livecd
<recon69> god, my system just gone unstable as hell in the last week.
<nibblyn> unop: thinking about that. thanks. so populate the xorg.conf seems to be the only method to change the resolution.
<n2diy> Ok, a catch-22, I want to install root kit protection, but, I have to exspose my self to the internet to get it? Is there a secure way of getting chrootkit onto the box without going on the internet?
<null__> how can i stop ubuntu from popping up a UI when media is inserted ?
<godzirra> well that sgood at least
<godzirra> but I burned this iso at 1x
<godzirra> i dunno what the hell else I can do to fix it.
<lupus_> <unop> it reinstalls and I get  "No suitable module for running kernel found"
<whacked> get this i have successful used the nvidia 177 driver in the past on ubuntu 8.10 i have recently formatted and now just reinstalled nividia 177 driver but if fails to load  ?
<unop> nibblyn, apparently, yes ..   you could do this to create a template you can then improve on.   Xorg -configure
<whacked> what gives
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 i googled "suyin corp. ubuntu" and there is alot of stuff about webcams.  also I just tried to open xsane image scanner, and it crashed with this error "Failed to open device 'v4l:/dev/video0':invalid argument.
<bakerj> how bloated is xubuntu when i install it from the CD?
<unop> lupus_, that's probably normal .. still not working?
<whacked> and i have no new hardward
<recon69> have had 3 kernel panics, one lost desktop, programs not starting, terminal windows crashing, and thats just today
<godzirra> erUSUL: I'm checking the cd for defects now.  About how long does that normally take?
<erUSUL> godzirra: depends mainly on the cd drive speed i guess it has to read the 700MB and do the sum
<godzirra> And if thats good, what else could be going wrong?
<godzirra> (I'm checking now)
<lupus_> <unop> then I type "virtualbox" in the terminal and it says "Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall."
<nibblyn> unop: many thanks... configuring now
<godzirra> I guess I could have gotten a pack of bad cds?
<godzirra> I've burned it like 6 times now.
<recon69> cbilljones: have a look at lshw and see what sound hardware is recognised
<unop> lupus_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5248735
<cbilljones> recon69, ok, sec
<f_newton> well I had to boot up in the generic kernel to get it to work.  This time I got a floating box claiming the screen resolution was not optimal and that was it
<f_newton>  Ive still not discovered  how to revert to init 3
<cbilljones> recon69, should i run lshw as sudo or regular?
<recon69> cbilljones: sudo probably best
<mlissner> Does anybody have any knowledge about installing software from source?
<mlissner> I'm trying to install the latest version of tracker, but I can't quite get it configured the way I want.
<lupus_> <unop> thanks Im going to try it
<godzirra> erUSUL: No errors found.
<godzirra> It just finished.
<recon69> mlissner: read the install instructions in the source file you downloaded is a good first step
<aaaaa> hello
<celsojunior> tem alguem ai do brasil?
<mlissner> When I run ./configure, it goes well, but in the end it says "Support PDF: no"
<mlissner> I read the README, and all the other docs I can find, but this didn't appear anywhere.
<oxeimo1> what's the easiest way to upload an image for free?
<recon69> mlissner: well, install a pdf viewer and try again :)
<oxeimo1> (and have it stay around for maybe a few days)
<celsojunior> se tever algem do brasil me diga
<galahad> I have created some svg files with inkscape with embedded images. Unfortunatelly these images are rather large in size resulting in a big file size that becomes even bigger when I export them to pdf. Is there a way to automatically shrink the size of the images? Thanks.
<recon69> mlissner: you may need source packages for the viewer as well. but not sure if it's required
<godzirra> erUSUL: Any other ideas?
<cbilljones> recon69, i see my card on pci3, but doesnt say anything about mic
<mlissner> The install is for tracker, so it's about indexing pdf, not viewing.
<mlissner> I'm trying to compile in the ability to index them, and pictures, and a few other things.
<recon69> mlissner: also, the program may not need a PDF viewer to work, does configure actually give an error
<vasyl> has the windows title bar bug in ubuntu 8.10 was corrected? (the one that made the title bars grey or dissapear if u use compiz with certain nvidia cards)?
<whacked> ok i just decided mo more will i use ubuntu until developers make a more staple system
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 are you still with me ?
<shifty5> tux sorry
<joneblade> #ubuntu -ru
<cbilljones> vasyl, seems to have i,proved for me, still alittle buggy though
<shifty5> you should just google your specific webcam
<arvind_khadri> whacked, thanks.
<DIFH-iceroot> can i get the screen of a running ubuntu (no vnc installed) just with ssh? ssh -X host did not work
<mlissner> recon69 - it's not about a viewer, it's about pdf extraction.
<vasyl> cbilljones: what do u mean by improved eactly?
<recon69> cbilljones: well, next how are you testing it? should use sound recorder
<n2diy> ifconfig doesn't list the ip address of my eth0 card? It is a virgin install, and the box hasn't been connected to a network yet.
<tuxflavrdwafls> shifty5 the "crystal eye".  what am I looking for?
<shifty5> just a sec
<cbilljones> vasyl, they dont seem to dissapear anymore, though sometimes theres discoloration
<joneblade> #ubuntu-ru
<cbilljones> recon69: ya im using sound recorder
<recon69> n2diy: not having an IP address would be normal if you not connected to a network
<shifty5> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715366
<shifty5> that came up from "crystal eye" +ubuntu
<shifty5> in google..
<whacked> i have used nvidia 177 drivers in past, i just formatted drive reinstalled nivdia drivers and they do not work, nothing has changed about my hardware on pc , this is frustrating
<Coded1> I would like to set up user monitoring on my box to keep an eye on my kids, screen shots and keylogger does anyone have a recommendation?
<vasyl> cbilljones: that bug is the only thing preventing me from upgrading to 8.10 ... I wonder if I should wait more or its not as bad as them disapearing, do you mean they decome darker like when out of focus?
<recon69> cbilljones: well, have never had problems with mic myself, so can only suggest you check forum for you sound card for more info, and keep asking here
<whacked> why is everything i do on ubuntu take a year to solve issues
<shifty5> whacked, did you go to "hardware drivers" and install the restricted?
<f_newton> hmmm I guess gone are the days when I can fix an install by the cli or init 3, if you'd rather....  in a debian environment
<whacked> did you even read what i typed
<shifty5> yes but i was asking where you installed from
<f_newton> I was able to fix it at least for now but booting in to a generic recovery kernel and hand writing a config
<shifty5> you could have used the package manager, or console
<cbilljones> recon69, ok ill keep playing/searching
<whacked> from lanching hardware driver and installing the suggested driver just like a did last time
<shifty5> does it say its enabled?
<whacked> no
<TruthTaco> i need help trying to get some flash installed in opera besides adobe 9
<whacked> because it will not let me enable
<whacked> why are talking smack
<cbilljones> vasyl: its definently improving, i would do a test install, but i have lots of harddrives, lol
<aerofly> Hello everyone
<f_newton> shifty5, unop  again thanks for your help.  with it I was able to get this install bootable
<Orgazmo> anyone have a min to help a nub with some kind of permissions problem?
<vasyl> cbilljones: got about 40x 90 gig satas lying around ;) will definatly check it out if u say its improving
<shifty5> f_newton, no problem
<f_newton> vasyl, send a few my way
<unop> f_newton, np
<cbilljones> vasyl, ya give it a shot then, however maybe its best to wait for 9.04 - as its out soon
<f_newton> Im still afraid to reboot lol
<whacked> i have nvidia driver working before driver version 177, i just formatted PC and reinstalled the 177 driver the exact same way i did last time, but know they will not function
<shifty5> whacked, the only time that didn't work for me is when it couldn't get to the repositories
<deasy> could anyone tell me the permissions of their ~/.dbus directory please?
<whacked> it downloaded and installed but fails to load
<shifty5> did you try from console?
<shifty5> i don't know what the command is though if anyone does..
<shifty5> i have ati
<fosco__> deasy, drwx------
<deasy> thanks fosco__
<whacked> no from the system/administration/hardware driver, then unbuntu searched for best driver
<whacked> same way i did it last time before formatting pc
<whacked> and before it workd
<shifty5> whacked, if you try to run from console it should show an error message
<Orgazmo> deasy: d700
<ZummiG777> Question: There is no /etc/modules.d in Ubuntu, is there a specific way in Ubuntu to achieve the same functionality ?
<deasy> fosco__, and inside that (ls -l .dbus) are they all 644?
<whacked> only thing i did different this time was install compiz manager first
<fosco__> deasy, inside: drwx------
<fosco__> same
<Pici> ZummiG777: Theres /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/
<whacked> maybe cmpiz is corrupting the installing of nvidia 177 driver
<shifty5> whacked did you try disabling compiz?
<whacked> i really dont know
<whacked> how too
<recon69> ZummiG777: you can also blacklist modules
<whacked> ok uninstalling
<whacked> this only a guess
<deasy> fosco__, wrx the session-bus one then the files all 644?
<whacked> gees dont just go with my hunch as a solution now ok
<fosco__> whacked, metacity --replace will disable compiz for the current session
<shifty5> it could be using the ati free drivers and erroring the restricted install
<shifty5> err, nvidia
<shifty5> sorry
<ZummiG777> Pici: So, if I simply put a file in modprobe.d with the list of modules I would like loaded it would correctly load at boot time?
<Pici> ZummiG777: Just modify /etc/modules if you need to specify more modules to load at boot.
<whacked> i am installing compiz
<whacked> uninstalling i meant
<ZummiG777> OK
<godzirra> erUSUL: Checking the disk found no errors.  Any other suggestions or anything else you can think of to try?
<vceloun> hallo
<vceloun>  Teď jste znám jako vceloun
<vceloun> >vceloun< dobrý  večer
<vceloun>  mam tady takovou zaludnost a nevim si s tim rady - http://pastebin.com/m29698490
<vceloun>  ping
<vceloun>  zkousim odezvu a nic
<FloodBot1> vceloun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vceloun>  vsichni kali - pri patku
<vceloun>  tak jsem si asi vybral spatnou dobu
<vceloun> -kyselejsyrecek- vceloun: mebo mozn spatne misto,
<vceloun> >kyselejsyrecek< dobry vecer
<vceloun> >vceloun< je nejake vhodnejsi misto?
<vceloun> * paprna (n=roman@107.121.broadband3.iol.cz) vstoupil do #ubuntu-cz
<vceloun> >kyselejsyrecek< muzete zkusit #ubuntu, tam jsou vzhuru porad :D
<vceloun> >vceloun< to mi ani tak nevadi - spis to, ze by mi asi nerozumeli - a ja byh zase moc nerozumel jim
<vceloun>  mozna s pomoci nejakeho prekladace by to slo
<vceloun>  proste od nejake doby mi usb wifi karta nefunguje a ja nevim, proc a vzdycky, kdyz ji pripojim, tak mi  tohle vypíse http://pastebin.com/m29698490
<el_ninoo> hello again. I have just installed the firmware for med network card. how can i change keys so when i press the wireless button it will actually turn on?
<_VIM_> why isnt FloodBot banning him?
<xfm> Hi, I am looking for a prog to automaticly lauchn programs each day at the same time
<IdleOne> _VIM_, depends on X lines in Y time
<noodlesgc> xfm cron
<Clinteger> so I'm running ubuntu desktop on a computer
<Mr_Mackee> how can i upgrade amarok in intrepid gnome?
<paprna> copak vceloun e ?
<Clinteger> How can I kill X to sort of run it as a server, but I still need wifi connection
<_VIM_> IdleOne:yeah it just seemed lagged or something usually after like 3 lines FloodBot bans for a few seconds
<IdleOne> Mr_Mackee, if your system is up to date then you have the latest version of amarok the is in the repos
<omerg> hi
<omerg> somebuddy cam help
<omerg> ??/
<tavish> hello! i am having this error when i try to run google earth. http://rafb.net/p/SCX0RW56.html
<IdleOne> omerg, ask a question
<xfm> noodlesgc: tks
<omerg> hi idlone
<Anub|s> hi, I'm not sure if I'm in the right place but I am trying to migrate my thunderbird messages from vista to ubuntu  - I already have access to the partition but does anyone know how to do that?
<Clinteger> How can I make Ubuntu connect automatically to a wireless network on startup, without me having to login and stuff? I mostly use this laptop to run things remotely from command line :(
<omerg> i need help whit my ubuntu
<Clinteger> omerg, then ask a question.
<deasy> fosco - you use hplip?
<IdleOne> omerg, more then you realise I'm sure. what is the issue?
<Clinteger> ...now he's not going to ask a question or state the problem?
<IdleOne> he left
<WiLa> ubuntu 8.10 does not recognise my built-in cam, any ideas?
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?  Ubuntu refuses to install.  The GUI dies with SQUASHFS errors.   Checking the disk found no errors.  Any other suggestions or anything else anyone can think of to try?
<Mr_Mackee> the amarok site says 2.1 is the newest version, while i'm running 1.4
<billybigrigger> Mr_Mackee, software in the ubuntu repositories might not always be up to date
<IdleOne> Mr_Mackee, the site is correct but the Ubuntu repos might not have that version yet. does the site have a .deb file?
<Mr_Mackee> not that i can find
<omergty> hi
<IdleOne> Mr_Mackee, you can try compiling it yourself but I wouldn't suggest it. newest is not always greatest
<omergty> somebuddy cam help me whit my ubuntu ? i need to run apache server
<IdleOne> omergty, ask a question. state your problem and be patient
<IdleOne> !lamp > omergty
<ubottu> omergty, please see my private message
<omergty> http server in my computer
<recon69> cbilljones: have you tried moving all the sliders to 100%, it could be line-in slider or somthing else instead of mic
<IdleOne> omergty, see the mesaage from ubottu
<CaptWho> I'm working with a company that im trying to convince to start using linux for desktops and servers.  Probably their primary need is  for some sort of networkable contact management and phone dialing solution.  Something client based that can contact a server would be ideal and if it was able to do predictive dialing, their needs would be met
<josephnexus> hello everyone!
<IdleOne> hello josephnexus
<josephnexus> i'm wondering if anyone has any good ideas for locking down an ubuntu machine to automatically log in, fire up a web browser, and then only allow access to one web domain
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<josephnexus> i know it is possible
<josephnexus> and I read an article a while ago on how to do it
<josephnexus> but I'm having trouble finding the article again
<IdleOne> !lamp > josephnexus check this out there might be some info or links to what you are looking for. it's the help page to install but has other links also
<ubottu> josephnexus, please see my private message
<toader> Hi, how to start to Console?
<toader> Hi, no gui
<dudus> josephnexus: you can easily auto login on gdm manager
<josephnexus> IdleOne... I don't think that is my issue
<dudus> josephnexus: then take a look at pessalus to lock everything else up
<fosco__> toader, go to system - admin - services and dissable gdm service
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?  Ubuntu refuses to install.  The GUI dies with SQUASHFS errors.   Checking the disk found no errors.  Any other suggestions or anything else anyone can think of to try?
<josephnexus> ok
<josephnexus> pessalus... is that pretty easy to use?
<IdleOne> josephnexus, I know but there are other links to info that might be useful to you on tha page
<dudus> josephnexus: about the domain you should setup iptables to only allow one domain out
<toader> fosco__: but i just want to turn all the service and run the program
<tavish> problem solved
<shifty5> godzirra, ive seen a bad cdrom crash an install
<toader> fosco__: after that, i still need gnome GUI
<fosco__> toader, sorry, i don't understand
<tuxflavrdwafls> how do i display a list of what i installed, i need to see the last 5 things
<dudus> josephnexus: http://www.linux.com/feature/62060
<godzirra> shifty5: I verified the CD.
<recon69> godzirra: can you boot from CD?
<godzirra> Or do you mean a CD Rom drive?
<fosco__> toader, to start GUI once gdm is dissabled just run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<shifty5> godzirra the cd drive
<godzirra> recon69: I boot from cd just fine.
<shifty5> ya
<godzirra> recon69: would a bad cd verify the cdrom correctly.
<godzirra> ?
<godzirra> err.  Would a bad cdrom drive verify the cd correctly?
<josephnexus> dudus... looks like that is what I needed
<shifty5> godzirra, the livecd loads?
<godzirra> It loads with no trouble at all.
<recon69> godzirra: so it crashes during the install?
<godzirra> Yes.
<godzirra> Everytime, with SQUASHFS errors.
<shifty5> and then you start the install..
<godzirra> And I've installed osx86 without trouble from the cdrom, as well as doing many other things via the cdrom.
<tuxflavrdwafls> is there a console command that will display everything i have used sudo apt-get to download/install
<godzirra> I'm not asying it definitely isn't the cdrom.... just haven't had  trouble with anything but ubuntu.
<dudus> tuxflavrdwafls: dpkg -l shows the installed packages... but not by install date
<oCean_> tuxflavrdwafls: I'm not aware of such command, but you could check the /var/log/apt/term.log logfile
<Crungmungus> hi, I'm trying to resolve the netbios name of a machine on my network from my ubuntu box ... but it won't resolve. Got samba installed on the ubuntu box and winbind .... any ideas?
<shifty5> that happened to a freind of mine, he had no idea the rom was fucked and found out installing ubuntu
<Huufarted> aircrack question.  Once I have my drivers patched for packet injection, anybody know if the wireless will still work normally when connecting to my primary wifi connection?
<tuxflavrdwafls> dudus ocean_  thanks
<shifty5> he changed it and it worked
<nanotube> godzirra: well... if all else fails, you could try the alternate install cd and see if that makes any difference
<recon69> godzirra: suggest a scan of you hdd
<IdleOne> shifty5, it was broken, the drive that is right?
<shifty5> idleone, yes
<shifty5> idleone, it worked fine otherwise
<IdleOne> shifty5, ah ok I couldn't tell by the language used :)
<shifty5> would not install ubuntu
<Huufarted> Will aircrack-ng patched drivers affect the normal functioning of a wireless card?
<godzirra> nanotube: I'm burning it now.
<godzirra> recon69: But a SQUASHFS error is definitely cd someone said?  Not hard drive?  And what can I scan my hard drive with?
<shifty5> idleone, my bad
<shifty5> hehe
<jcase> are there any remote desktop apps for ubuntu? i want to try any access my ubuntu desktop from the road, my work notebook has XP on it (required to for now)
<nanotube> godzirra: good luck :)
<IdleOne> shifty5, np . you seem like a knowladgable person would hate to see you get banned over poor choice of words is all
<shifty5> godzirra, we also tried the alternate cd with no luck, changed the rom and it worked
<nanotube> jcase: there are a few vnc apps out there...
<dudus> jcase: it comes with vinagre pre-installed
<jcase> nano is there one  that you would recommend?
<KDB9000> how do I get the partition sizes of my hard drives in server (ie. no GUI, terminal only)?
<jcase> dudus: does it work good?
<IdleOne> godzirra, will take you 5 minutes to swap out the drive. give it a try if you have a spare one
<jericozorn> part/
<nanotube> jcase: there's one that comes with ubuntu by default, you can find it under system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<dudus> jcase: yeah
<jcase> dudus, it has a windows based client?
<recon69> godzirra: are you partitioning the drive manualy?
<fahadsadah> I've been reading the Windows source code, and the Linux kernel source. Windows' one has a lot more swearing and cursing in the comments.
<tuxflavrdwafls> is there a command to downgrade a video driver, to the previous one?
<IdleOne> fahadsadah, can you blame them lol
<shifty5> haha
<fahadsadah> IdleOne: True.
<nanotube> jcase: you could also try freenx, or tightvnc or ultravnc or realvnc. not sure if the one that comes with ubuntu also has a win client, though. google it. if it does, then that would be easiest.
<jcase> thanks
<fahadsadah> jcase: I thought the one that comes with Ubuntu IS VNC?
<jcase> fahadsadah, i have no clue about this, never done it
<jcase> i just want to use a local copy of thunderbird and keep it off the notebook heh
<jcase> \completely
<whacked> ok ubuntu is trash why is when i goto appearance and visual effects it want to install the outdated driver and not the newer version
<tuxflavrdwafls> is there a way to undo a video driver upgrade?
<fahadsadah> jcase: The client that comes with Ubuntu (vinagre) IS VNC.
<IdleOne> whacked, because the newest driver is not available in the repos maybe
<excitatory> question.. so I'm using this really great theme that would be perfect except one flaw.. text boxes in firefox are black (which is fine) but on many websites the text in the box is also black.. what or where would i go to control this?
<jcase> fahadsadah, i want to view a ubuntu desktop from a winxp notebook
<whacked> no ubuntu is just not a finished product
<Crungmungus_> jcase: get a windows based VNC client then
<dudus> jcase: vinagre is also vnc based... you can search for a vnc program on windows and theyll work fine together. There is also a terminal server client pre installed on ubuntu, this is the default remote access for windows.... based on RDP
<jcase> dudus thanks
<bedmunds> nick brandonban6
<whacked> i have nivida 177 installed but it will not activate
<IdleOne> whacked, there is no finished GNU/Linux distrobution
<whacked> meaning it full of so many bugs
<bedmunds> strange, irc commands no worky.
<Geek`N`Proud> whacked: try Debian Stable if you want "finished"
<Geek`N`Proud> Ubuntu is not designed to be 100% bug-free
<whacked> you spend days just do things that take seconds to accomplish in windows
<Geek`N`Proud> whacked: like what?
<whacked> get video driver to work
<whacked> i want virtual desktop
<IdleOne> whacked, then go to launchpad.net and start helping out. Ubuntu can use all the help it can get from the community. crying about it wont help ( especially when you got it for FREE )
<Geek`N`Proud> whacked: that took me 3 minutes
<Geek`N`Proud> there's even a GUI for it
<Geek`N`Proud> and video drivers don't work OOTB with Windows either
<whacked> yeah i could have worked and earned the money to buy vista xp windows server in the time it takes sitting home here trying to get free OS to work properly
<bedmunds> whacked, video drivers suck in windows too. ESPECIALLY with a laptop/dock station
<Geek`N`Proud> On Windows the included NVIDIA drivers don't even have OpenGL 3D support
<whacked> so what
<Geek`N`Proud> which IMO makes Windows and Linux equal there
<IndyGunFreak> whacked: what problem are you having?.. my Intel and Nvidia devices work fine.. (3d, etc.)
<whacked> big deal
<IdleOne> whacked, state your issue and what you have treid to do to fix it or get yourself windows cd and install that. please stop complaining about it it does not help you get the problem fixed
<ubuntu___> hi
<whacked> at least i can visual get options to work i am sure thats everyone intent
<ubuntu___> i need help here
<nickrud> whacked, you can't expect your hard earned experience on windows to transfer transparently to unix/linux. There's a fresh learning curve.
<archwild> ubuntu___, ask a question then :)
<Geek`N`Proud> ubuntu___: how can we help you?
<ubuntu___> im using ubuntu
<whacked> windows is already installed and works like a charm
<ubuntu___> and i installed aircrack-ng
<Geek`N`Proud> whacked: did you install it or the OEM?
<godzirra> Hrm.  Its not detecting my cdrom drive now.
<godzirra> Maybe it is a cdrom problem.
<IdleOne> whacked, you have anti-virus installed on the windows partition? cuz Linux doesn't need it
<whacked> i unstalled a triple boot
 * nickrud doesn't have a clue how to run a windows server
<fahadsadah> ubuntu___: Wannabe hacker? Oh no!
<ubuntu___> when i try the command airodump
<whacked> so whats your point
<Geek`N`Proud> whacked: if it's the one that came with your PC then i'm not surprised
<ubuntu___> ~ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ airodump-ng wlan0
<ubuntu___> socket(PF_PACKET) failed: Operation not permitted
<ubuntu___> This program requires root privilegesubuntu@ubuntu:~$ airodump-ng wlan0
<ubuntu___> socket(PF_PACKET) failed: Operation not permitted
<FloodBot1> ubuntu___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> whacked, the point is stop complaining, and ask useful questions that will move you along in your install and learning curve
<IdleOne> ubuntu___, sudo
<Geek`N`Proud> whacked: if you get a PC with Ubuntu preinstalled (ask Dell, HP or any other non-cheap OEMs!) then it runs flawlessly too
<nanotube> ubuntu___: use sudo.
<fahadsadah> nickrud: It's a lot easier to set up than a Ubuntu server, but a Ubuntu server can be set up and forgotten about. Windows servers need constant attention.
<ubuntu___> what do u mean by using sudo?
<nanotube> ubuntu___: sudo airodump-ng wlan0
<kronix> Windows Server OSes are easier to administer if, like most people, you have experience with Windows workstation OSes.
<fahadsadah> ubuntu___: Type 'sudo -i' before entering any of the commands.
<IdleOne> ubuntu___, append sudo to that command
<ubuntu___> i have to do that b4 every comman?
<nickrud> fahadsadah, that's why I made a point of saying 'run' ;)
<kronix> Are we helping a wannabe hacker hack a wireless network?
<IdleOne> ubuntu___, not all commands but that one yes
<nanotube> !sudo |ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ubuntu___> i will try
<fahadsadah> ubuntu___: Put sudo before every command, or sudo -i, and then run them all normally.
<burkmat> kronix, Not sure, just got here but that's what it looks like...
<Geek`N`Proud> kronix: till you run dcomcnfg pagefault and realise that SCW broke it ;-)
<Daft_Punk> why sudo -i, what is that for
<nanotube> ubuntu___: read those sudo docs
<fahadsadah> Daft_Punk: That makes you root.
<nanotube> Daft_Punk: if you want to enter an interactive root shell
<Daft_Punk> oh so perm root?
<fahadsadah> ubuntu___: Why do you want access to the wireless network.
<Daft_Punk> oh ok
<nanotube> Daft_Punk: in order to do multiple commands, rather than just one
<fahadsadah> Daft_Punk: Till you close the terminal
<IdleOne> Daft_Punk, makes you root but can be dangerous if you don't know what your doing
<KDB9000> how do I check my swap size from the terminal?
<nickrud> Daft_Punk, gives you a root terminal so you don't have to use sudo for each command. type exit to return to normal user level
<whacked> ok well it's annoying know that i have the same hardware on my PC that i did a month ago, and had nvidia 177 driver functioning properly, and today i just reinstalled same copy of ubuntu and go install the same nvidia 177 driver in the same matter as last time, but of course it will not work this time
<ubuntu___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo airodump-ng wlan0
<ubuntu___> ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy
<ubuntu___> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<ubuntu___> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<ubuntu___> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>'
<FloodBot1> ubuntu___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu___> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<Daft_Punk> ok thanks everyone i just wanted to know what the -i was for
<Daft_Punk> !pastebin | ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nanotube> ubuntu___: use the pastebin to paste stuff that's more than one line
<archwild> ubuntu___, it looks like your wireless card isn't in raw mode and/or your drivers don't support packet injection
<IdleOne> ubuntu___, don't paste a bunch of text like that please use the pastebin
<burkmat> KDB9000, try `cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i swap`
<fahadsadah> ubuntu___: Does your card support rawrf?
<Clinteger> hey everyone.
<ubuntu___> wdfwhats'
<burkmat> !hi | Clinteger
<ubuntu___> what is rawf?
<ubottu> Clinteger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<godzirra> Ha.
<godzirra> My CD-Rom drive just stopped being detected by my laptop.
<KDB9000> burkmat, thx.
<burkmat> KDB9000, Np. :)
<ubuntu___> my card is iwl3945
<godzirra> Guess I know where the problem lies.
<Clinteger> i have ubuntu running on my laptop, which stays on all the time.. so I wanted it to have it connect to my wireless network automatically on startup
<IdleOne> godzirra, sorry to hear that but yeah now you know
<Clinteger> oops.
<godzirra> IdleOne: Eh.  I bought it yesterday.
<godzirra> The laptop I mean.
<ubuntu___> any idea?
<godzirra> I'll go take it back once my w ife gets home... since I forgot to get the receipt from her.
<IdleOne> godzirra, time to return to the store
<godzirra> Yup yup.
<jussi01> KDB9000: also try typing: free
<godzirra> wish it had died completely before I had burned like 12 ubuntu cds. ;)
<Clinteger> i have ubuntu running on my laptop, which stays on all the time.. so I wanted it to have it connect to my wireless network automatically on startup. I made eth1 auto in /etc/network/interfaces, so I can ssh to the machine on startup but there's no internet connectivity. What does the GUI wireless config thing do differently? :(
<ubuntu___> hello
<IdleOne> godzirra, don't mention you tried installing linux. some stores will try and blame it on that and not exchange or refund just say it doesn't work and that is it
<fahadsadah> ubuntu___: Hi.
<shifty5> i have a theory, about these cdroms, i think they are designed to be used in windows so the have trouble reading and writing linux cd images
<shifty5> and the cdrom is not necisarrly bad, some just handle it better
<nickrud> Clinteger, if you use /etc/network/interfaces , the gui doesn't touch the defined interfaces at all.
<fahadsadah> shifty5: No, all media is generic.
<shifty5> yes but the firmware on the cdrom isn't
<burkmat> shifty5, That's quite the odd theory. :P having a hard time picturing a cd-drive analyzing the data...
<Clinteger> nickrud, I know that. I'm trying to make /etc/network/interfaces connect automatically, without having to use the gui. I want this computer to run headless, soo :p
<shifty5> which handles how the data is written
<Clinteger> nickrud, it connects to my LAN fine, so this other computer i'm using right now can ssh to it immediately :S
<nickrud> Clinteger, I set this up once, I used /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian.gz as a guide; I also used some of the other docs in that dir
<recon69> godzirra: did you change anything? odd that it would just stop working like that
<shifty5> also, have you ever noticed that when you burn cd's at fast speeds some players won't read them...
<n2diy> ok, the new box got a clean bill of health from chkrootkit, now I want to play, I've enabled Remote Desktop on both boxes, but I've forgotten the syntax to connect?
<Clinteger> nickrud, but I'm using it with an unprotected wireless networkk.
<NativeAngels> is there a way of getting msn to work with ubuntu
<burkmat> Clinteger, Doesn't Network Manager handle auto-connecting per default?
<NativeAngels> desktop
<burkmat> NativeAngels, Check out Pidgin.
<TheDracle> I'm using the Xfixes extension to pull information about the currently displayed cursor. When using a GNOME session in Ubuntu- it reports the width/height of the cursor being 1x1.
<Clinteger> burkmat, it does, but only on login. i want to use this computer headlessly
<ub2my> hey guys, trying to install mysql server, and configure asks for a root password, then tries to start mysqld and fails. (no logs in /var/log/messages) any suggestions?  I now get that configure prompt every time I apt-get install something
<TheDracle> Does Ubuntu do some fancy idependent cursor rendering? Or GNOME in general?
<lupus_> <unop> You are a god! Thanks sooo much for your help!
<burkmat> Clinteger, Aah... Hmm. How does nm-applet react if you simply run it at boot? It doesn't connect?
<NativeAngels> so msn messnger wont work with ubuntu desktop
<nickrud> Clinteger, ah. I also read man wireless , has some instructions along those lines iirc
<zaza86> ciao
<recon69> NativeAngels: you could try amsn
<Clinteger> hm.
<shifty5> nativeangles, the alternatives are better
<shifty5> amsn is what i use
<NativeAngels> ok
<Clinteger> oh brb im gonna try just using dhcp as network manager was
<burkmat> NativeAngels, The program "MSN Messenger" could be run with Wine, but Pidgin, aMSN, there are tons of choices that are like MSN Messenger but OpenSource.
<zaza86> #vascello
<bryguy_> I just installed ubuntu on a rather ancient laptop, a p200 with 96 megs of ram.  Once I switched from gnome to blackbox it's working pretty well, but i have one problem.
<bryguy_> the wireless card is detected and works if I manually run dhclient
<arooni> i have sound blaster live card.  i just installed intrepid.  sound card supports 5.1 sound but alsamixer only shows one output.  plus you can hear microphone output from speakers.... help?
<bryguy_> but I can't find it in my network manager window and this is my first time with ubuntu so I'm not sure how to make it show up
<hbit> Hello folks: how can I connect a pc to my laptop via crossover cable for maintenance and keep on browsing Internet wit my wifi? (different IP networks)
<burkmat> bryguy_, It's detected but doesn't show up in the network manager?
<bryguy_> by detected i mean it shows up when I run iwconfig
<bryguy_> it shows up as eth1
<burkmat> hbit, If you want to get your traffic out through a specific device you can always set the routes manually.
<bryguy_> to do the install I had a pcmcia ethernet card installed, which was presumably eth0
<bryguy_> when I look in the network connections window from the network manager applet, there's no card listed.
<burkmat> bryguy_, ...huh, well I've never come across the issue that it shows up in iwconfig but not nm-applet... I'll check around, but right now I have no idea what might cause that.
<bryguy_> in fedora I would have run system-config-network to let NM manage it
<bryguy_> is there an equivalent ubuntu command?  or is NM it?
<balleyne> how can I tell which repository a package came from? (cli preferred)
<burkmat> bryguy_, nm-applet should handle it all automatically...
<hbit> burkmat: Thanx, I've tried adding the route with route -net x.x.x.myrouters_network netmask x.x.x.x gw mynic.address  but it complaints
<bryguy_> it's an older 802.11b card for what it's worth
<burkmat> bryguy_, Is the interface up?
<ub2my> hey guys, trying to install mysql server, and configure asks for a root password, then tries to start mysqld and fails. (no logs in /var/log/messages) any suggestions on how to fix?  I now get that configure prompt every time I apt-get install something
<Pici> balleyne: apt-cache policy packagename
<balleyne> Pici: thanks
<burkmat> hbit, Well, i'm not sure about the proper syntax, but I always run `route add default gw <gw> netmask <netmask> <dev>` and it works. :)
<bryguy_> I am guessing there's no config file for eth1, when I run ifup eth1 I get "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<burkmat> ub2my, Have you tried reinstalling?
<bryguy_> do I maybe need to make an interface config file manually?
<ub2my> burkmat, yes, I still get the same configure prompt each time
<burkmat> bryguy_, `ifconfig eth1 up` should work?
<Pici> Apologies in advance for the spam.
<lifestream> LOL OMG!!!! Does anyone know how to make my trackpad (laptop mouse pad) stop stealing focus when I'm typing? It keeps erasing everything I type
<burkmat> ub2my, Sorry, I have no idea how you could fix that... Sounds like a really strange issue.
<bryguy_> well it didn't give an error of any kind when I did ifconfig eth1 up
<burkmat> bryguy_, What does nm-applet say?
<bryguy_> still doesn't seem to see it
<hbit> burkmat: Ok thx I'll give it a go on the syntax
<ub2my> I can't even install the dang thing: Package mysql-server is not installed, so not removed, then it prompts me for the mysql root password, AGAIN
<burkmat> bryguy_, hmm... try `sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart` - Might help.
<deasy> Wohooo!!! after over a year of fighting with these bloody systems, I have a result... hplip guys
<deasy> have pulled through :)
<burkmat> ub2my, What happens if you just toss is a random password?
<ub2my> burkmat, the dialog goes away, it says stopping mysql, [ok], starting mysql [fail] then the apt-get errors out
<jdnwest> Anyone have a wiki platform that they would recomend for a small office?
<SpikeDrak> hello, im updating from ubuntu server 6 to 8.04 and i keep getting this error, (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing xfonts-scalable (--remove):, anyone have any suggestions how to fix it?
<DIFH-iceroot> jdnwest: the standard-wiki "mediawiki"
<epictetus> mediawiki is good but picky about its platform and a pain to setup
<IdleOne> !synaptics
<bryguy_> didn't make a difference- I also tried restarting NetworkManager to no avail
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<burkmat> ub2my, Huh... And this isn't just mysql installs, it's anytime you use apt-get?
<IdleOne> lifestream, For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ub2my> http://www.pastebin.ca/1343119
<ub2my> yes, ANY time I use apt-get now I get this crap, I can't get it to apt-get remove either.
<epictetus> pmwiki is a lot simpler than mediawiki, easier to setup probably
<Clinteger> oh lmao
<Clinteger> nickrud, I got it working :D I forgot the gateway line :p
<burkmat> ub2my, Huh... Looks like it's dkpg's fault, but still... Wonder how to get rid of it. :/ Let me poke around a bit.
<burkmat> bryguy_, Well, if you've enabled Wireless in nm-applet I don't really have any clue what else could help... Quite the odd issue you've got there.
<burkmat> bryguy_, Anyways, good luck. Once you get it resolved I'd love to hear how. :)
<SpikeDrak> anyone, ive beating my head against this xfonts problem for hours :(
<jdnwest> DIFH-iceroot: mediawiki is great for me, but i need somthing that requires no training (What you see is what you get)
<burkmat> ub2my, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736419   ! Check that out!
<bryguy_> does ubuntu have something like sysconfig where the interfaces are configured?
<nickrud> ub2my, in /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst , place the command   exit 0   on the line following   set -e  ;  run    sudo apt-get -f install  &&  sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<deasy> thanks Orgazmo , fosco__  ;)
<bryguy_> all I see is /etc/network/interfaces, which lists eth0 as the primary connection; the only network interface I have right now is eth1 (wireless card)
<bryguy_> I'm thinking maybe there's a disconnect where it's expecting eth0 and ignoring eth1 when it doesn't find eth0 (which was a pcmcia card I've since removed)
<nickrud> bryguy_, normally wireless in the desktop is done by NetworkManger and the nm-applet in the notification area; if it's defined in /etc/network/interfaces NetworkManager will not handle that interface at all
<ub2my> nickrud, which line is that?
<damentz> i don't think there is a way to easily configure your nic card automagically from CLI unless it has been done with network manager previously
<ub2my> nickrud, there are several set -e lines
<nickrud> ub2my, more than 1? ?  after the first. The rest won't be seen
<ub2my> burkmat, using that link I tried force/purge and get: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-server which isn't installed.
<c0mp13371331337> Minor issue:  Ever since upgrading to Intrepid, Compiz seems to have over-hijacked my middle mouse button.  I've always used the middle mouse button for cube rotation.  However, in previous versions, this has ONLY worked when clicking on the desktop.  It seems that now Compiz hijacks the middle mouse click even in applications.  So I can no longer open links in new tabs in firefox without right-clicking, then selecting Open In New Ta
<nickrud> ub2my, should end up being line 2 or 3 or so, very high in the file
<burkmat> ub2my, Try nicks advice, he seems to know what's oig
<burkmat> ub2my, *going on ^^
<ub2my> nickrud, first set -e is line 62
<nickrud> ub2my, don't have mysql installed in this vm (at work) if you put the file on a pastebin I'll look.   /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst
<bryguy_> how does ubuntu decide which interface is eth0, eth1, etc?
<ub2my> nickrud, that file is 301 lines long, 12KB
<navetz> is anyone else running into an issue with pidgin where you cant recieve files from people using the new msn client?
<nickrud> ub2my, paste.ubuntu.com , copy it there and give me the link
<Deeppact> Hello, I have a question corncerning installing Ubuntu Hardy 8.04. When i put the install cd into my laptop it will start but once i click one of the 4 options like install ubuntu it will load Linux Kernel but it will get stuck allong the way and my computer just freezes. My laptop is a dual boot but i want to make it a laptop with only ubuntu on it so can anyone maybe helpe me I would apriciate it
<nickrud> Deeppact, did you run the checkdisk option on the boot menu?
<nickrud> Deeppact, if you can't even get that to run, most likely it's a bad burn or downloaded iso
<ub2my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120706/
<AJC_Z0> How do I stop Update manager from stealing focus?
<bryguy_> so if NetworkManager isn't doing it, how is my wireless card finding a link to my ssid in the first place?
<jeancalvin> what's a good viewer for multi-page Tif files?
<Deeppact> Nickrud, I just tried check disk but it got stuck at same problem loading the Linux Kernel but I will try to burn it again will of work if I burn the iso on a DVD?
<jeancalvin> the built in image viewer on ubuntu doesn't know how to go past the first page.
<jeancalvin> and I've just been using Gimp to view my tif files.
<jeancalvin> any suggestions?
<ub2my> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120706/
<pinkpotato> Is gnome-terminal scriptable?
<nickrud> ub2my, ah, it's set on line 1; not obvious. Put the exit 0 on line 2. What that does is simply skip all the rest of the file. That's why were're running the rest of the commands; to complete the bad install, purge it and try again.    sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<ldlework> Hey where are the wireless logs?
<nickrud> !md5 | Deeppact (check the checksum first) , not sure about booting the iso from a dvd. Never tried persoanally
<ldlework> I can't find them anywhere
<ubottu> Deeppact (check the checksum first) , not sure about booting the iso from a dvd. Never tried persoanally: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<trae> anyone know how to get an Ubuntu box to join a Windows Domain?
<Sakamura> trae: ?
<Sakamura> trae: your trying to get Linux on AD?
<ldlework> Does anyone know where I can find logs about wireless access activity?
<trae> Sakamura, yah
<nickrud> ldlework, activity?  /var/log/syslog will show the interface going up/down
<Sakamura> trae: have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<ub2my> nickrud, I could remove, but install failed, again. http://paste.ubuntu.com/120708/
<trae> Sakamura, hmm  I guess it's not easy huh?  LIke... if we had to roll out say 400 of these machines, doesn't sound quick.
<daxroc> Evening
<Sakamura> trae: then you would script it :)
<nickrud> ub2my, ok, look in /var/log/syslog for mysql errors. Did you have a database already existing?
<ub2my> nickrud, nope, clean install
<trae> Sakamura, lol I should know what I'm doing huh?
<trae> Sakamura, ;)
<daxroc> Anyone know why audio stops working after a few hours of use in 8.10 ?
<Swian> ok, having problems getting a usb hub to work, I can see it in lsusb, but nothing plugged in mounts
<Swian> any ideas?
<B10S> is it best to purge and remove awstats 6.7 before installing awstats 6.9?
<helper> helo
<helper> i got a small problem
<daxroc> Swian: bad hub (Does it work on another computer) , Under powered for the number of devices connected
<Sakamura> trae: at the bottom of the page theres some steps on adding more than one machine
<Jfdzar> hello I have a Belkin F5D7000 wirless card can anybody help me to make it work?
<helper> i config. squid and do everything ok with my client but port msn 1863 or any other port i add like 6667 won't work with my client any help with that !
<Swian> it does work on other computers
<ub2my> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/120709/
<Swian> and no devices are plugged in now
<Swian> I have 2 different hubs
<Swian> work fine in windows
<daxroc> Swian: your not daisy chaining ?
<Swian> no
<Jfdzar> hello I have a Belkin F5D7000 wirless card can anybody help me to make it work?
<Swian> directly connected to a sub port on back of pc
<helper> i config. squid and do everything ok with my client but port msn 1863 or any other port i add like 6667 won't work with my client any help with that !
<daxroc> Swian can you bin the results of lsusb -vv > ~/Desktop/usb.txt
<C-S-B> hey guys.
<B10S> Swain: anything in /media/
<Swian> lemme check
<B10S> Swian: anything in /media/
<Jfdzar> Hi
<Swian> yeah
<daxroc> What filesystem are you mounting
<zdennis> do all version of ubuntu come with kernels that have extended attributes turned on ?
<C-S-B> Is it wrong that I'm sat here in an Ubuntu t-shirt? lol
<nickrud> ub2my, looking over the script, still around
<IdleOne> C-S-B, lmao so am i haha
<trae> Sakamura, hey... according to that help page, I don't have kinit installed
<Mr_Mackee> how do i zoom out after pressing windows key + 3?
<trae> any idea what's going on there?
<daxroc> zdennis: they come with the ubuntu generic kernel , nearly all bells and whistles are on by default ( common ones atleast )
<zdennis> daxroc: thanks
<Jfdzar> somebody help me :D?
<IdleOne> C-S-B, I also have an ubuntu tatto on my arm. so I got you beat :P
<Mr_Mackee> ah windows key + 1 ty
<ifroog> Question, How to edit qt/kde themes from gnome?
<l337ingDisorder> Is there a way to remove my passphrase from my .ssh/id_rsa key?
<imri303> Mr_Mackee windos key tisk tisk its a super key :)
<l337ingDisorder> Or would I need to generate a new key?
<Mr_Mackee> lol
<Mr_Mackee> oh yeah super key sorry
<kiwi_> Hello world
<C-S-B> Is it wrong that I'm sat here in an Ubuntu t-shirt? l'd go that far IdleOne
<l337ingDisorder> imri303: I prefer to think of it as the wavy diamond key
<daxroc> regenerate
<C-S-B> oops
<C-S-B> auto completed
<nickrud> ub2my, are you sure there's no error prior to that?
<imri303> l337ingDisorder lol :)
<l337ingDisorder> imri303: I just can't bring myself to call a key with the windows logo "super"
<helper> i config. squid and do everything ok with my client but port msn 1863 or any other port i add like 6667 won't work with my client any help with that !
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder, they have replacement keycaps you can buy ...
<imri303> Its called whiteout
<C-S-B> what I meant to say was, I wouldnt go as far as a tatoo. I've got badges for my backpack when I go travelling round SE Asia next week though
<Jfdzar> Belkin F5D7000 how can I make it run in my Ubuntu 8.10¿?¿?¿??¿
<daxroc> ubuntu + pulse-audio interpretation sucks sooo bad it's not funny !
<C-S-B> Love spreading the word
<C-S-B> Sad as I may sound
<helper> anyone know squid here?
<C-S-B> What part of squid, run it at work
<ifroog> Question, How to edit qt/kde themes from gnome?
<daxroc> helper: ask in #squid
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: I wonder if any of them have the superman logo... ;)
<Jfdzar> Question, How can I make Belkin F5D7000 Wireless card make it run in my Ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud> I've seen tux ones
<l337ingDisorder> nice
<daxroc> Jfdzar: first find out what chipset it has and if it's supported under linux
<Jfdzar> it has a broadcom chipsep
<B10S> Swian: sorry i dont know, just tried my hub and it mounted fine
<Jfdzar> I have tried to install it with nwdiswrapper
<C-S-B> Anyone doing music production in ubuntu, used to logic/reason under win, but would like to migrate that side, it's the reason I need windows :/
<xSlack>  Whats a good linux mp3 renaming programing that will rename a set of mp3's to their ID3 tag titles
<Jfdzar> But I can´t make it work If someone con guide me with the error messeges I have it would be great
<B10S> is it best to purge and remove awstats 6.7 before installing awstats 6.9?
<Swian> thanks
<ub2my> nickrud, just did another clean install, full message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120711/
<C-S-B> I've just loaded the b43 driver for my broadcom 4311, works great (for aircrack as well) though you get the sta driver with 8.10 by default, do neither of them work? What's the exact chipset
<Jfdzar> daxroc: I have tried to install it with nwdiswrapper But I can´t make it work If someone con guide me with the error messeges I have it would be great
<nickrud> ub2my, work calls, one moment
<C-S-B> Jfdzar, whats the chipset?
<Jfdzar> Broadcom
<daxroc> Jfdzar: ndiswrapper is a last resort , me personally I would not bother using it
<C-S-B> have you tried b43cutter?
<Jfdzar> daxroc: a last resort? what can i try?
<Pici> B10S: Remove? You don't normally need to remove packages when you update them.  Look on the awstats website at their changelog if you think that there may be a compatibility change between versions that may impact stats if you want.
<C-S-B> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Vansolrick> lspci
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vansolrick> lspci | broadcom will tell you the exact details
<daxroc> jfdzar google your chipset to see if there is a linux driver available
<B10S> Pici: thanks
<digitalhighway> hello
<tjg92> hay
<daxroc> C-S-B: mentioned something about broadcom chipset a few lines ago ? not sure if it was ment for you
<Jfdzar> daxroc: and then what how can I put the driver in my linux?
<digitalhighway> is anyone running ubuntu 8.04
<Vansolrick> I am
<digitalhighway> and google earth?
<C-S-B> Sorry, it was. I should have directed it
<daxroc> Jfdzar: install it
<Vansolrick> don't have it installed
<Jfdzar> daxroc: how??? :S
<monkey2> is an upgrade to 8.10 recommended? I've read that 8.10 is infact much slower than 8.04, can anyone confirm or disprove this?
<daxroc> Jfdzar: can you bin the output of lspci please
<lifestream> I messed something up. My mouse doesn't work now... O_________O
<wallunit> The fonts of kde apps are much to large. How can i change that?
<jdmnynja> can anyone tell me why my system occasionally freezes?
<Deeppact> Nickrud, Thanks allot i burned another copy of ubuntu and now it works ur the man. See ya
<digitalhighway> How do you add a printer within Ubuntu 8.04?
<Jfdzar> daxroc: give me one minute
<bryguy_> I checked dmesg and udev is renaming my wireless card from eth0 to eth1, this might explain part of my problem where network manager isn't seeing my wireless card
<tuxflavrdwafls> does anyone know why my crystal eye webcam WORKS with V4l2 but not with V4l, but if I am not mistaken cheese also uses V4l2 as does XSANE and luvcview. but the latter programs either fail to load video, or crash my whole system.  how can i get the cam to work in cheese?
<C-S-B> monkey2, I moved to 8.10 from 8.04, I prefer it tbh, the only downside is that its not lts
<Vansolrick> I actually have not tried 8.10 myself but I usually like using LTS releases like 8.04 because they tend to be more stable
<monkey2> C-S-B: did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<wallunit> digitalhighway: go to 127.0.0.1:631 in your web browser
<Vansolrick> digitalhighway, what kind of printer is it?
<digitalhighway> lexmark
<tuxflavrdwafls> i forgot to say the program that works is ekiga
<nickrud> ub2my, is your loopback interface down for some reason?   ifconfig   in a terminal should have a stanza regarding lo
<Vansolrick> ooo you got me on that one. I never had luck with lexmark
<digitalhighway> Van: i own a lexmark printer
<digitalhighway> lol
<PopeZaph> Can anyone point me to a simple guide to help me figure out why my Dell Inspirion 600m with Radeon Mobility 9000 chipset won't do 1400x1050?
<digitalhighway> I gotta learn something new lol
<lifestream> Does anyone know how I can troubleshoot the fact my mouse doesnt work?
 * PopeZaph may be fooling himself in thinking it can do that rez
<B10S> Swian, http://tinyurl.com/cohyca (i dont know what version you have)
<Vansolrick> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/index.html
<Vansolrick> thats the general help page for printing and fax
<mytest2323423> hi
<ub2my> nickrud: nope, I can ping localhost too
<godzirra> IdleOne: Yeah, I know.  Stores will always try to argue about something.
<krazed> asdg
<ub2my> nickrud, this is a vps (virtual private server) though, not sure if that matters
<n2diy> I'm having trouble with vncviewer, anybody familiar with getting it going?
<nickrud> ub2my, ok, try    sudo apt-get reinstall libmysql* , then run the server install again. And I'm not sure; wouldn't think a vps should make a difference.
<lifestream> Whoa what the...?! Last night I was running transmission, and had a ratio of 11. Today  get up and turn on my laptop and I'ts 0.39 what giives xD
<Vansolrick> Digital, here is a link to a post on the ubuntu forums for the linux lexmark driver kit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605607
<kronix> Ratio goblins, lifestream.
<DangerTheDuck> zdravo folks
<godzirra> Damnit.  I need a paperclip to get out the linux cd in the drive. ;)
<godzirra> hrm
<godzirra> now it detects the cdrom drive again
<GNUtoo_> hello the p option in tar xvpf doesn't seem to have any effect in a chrooted ubuntu 8.10(the lastest one) is it normal
<tuxflavrdwafls> what is a good video capture program that supports V4l2 ?
<Otacon22> what can i do if a process doesn't want to close also with kill -s 9 <PID> ?
<arooni> i have ubuntu intreipd and a creative web cam instant.  it USED to work on hardy.  but now when i run skype... the only thing my party sees is green scrambled video.
<wallunit> how can i make the fonts of kde apps smaller in intrepid?
<Jfdzar__> daxroc: Iḿ Jfdzar
<Cpudan80> wallunit: stick around here - but ask #kubuntu
<Jfdzar__> daxroc: check out my lspci
<Jfdzar__> daxroc: 00:0d.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Vansolrick> you should be able to sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Vansolrick> if you have not alread
<Vansolrick> y
<tuxflavrdwafls> what is a good video capture program that supports V4l2 ?
<wallunit> Cpudan80: well, i think people who using kubuntu can just run systemsettings. But i am only using a few kde apps and when i run systemsettings the font section is missing.
<Jfdzar__> iḿ trying
<korney> anyone know where the default java_home is set? ant keeps looking at the wrong version  (the java_home environment variable is not set)
<Vansolrick> and just select yes when it asks if you would like to extract the firmware now
<ub2my> nickrud, re-installed, didn't work
<Jfdzar__> it's installed in its recent version
<rakudave> tuxflavrdwafls: try "cheese"
<Vansolrick> hmm did you check the network manager applet at the top right to see if its picking up any signals/networks?
<Jfdzar__> it doesn't recognize the card
<legendary> is anyone using onTV?? i'm new to ubuntu and do not know how to install it =(
<Jfdzar__> w8!
<Jfdzar__> itś working
<tuxflavrdwafls> rakudave cheese crashes the whole system when it loads
<BattleStarJesus> what is the channel for ubuntu studio
<bryguy_> there was a persistent rule in udev conf that was renaming my wireless card as eth1 when it was first detected as eth0
<nickrud> ub2my, then I'm not sure what's going on. Try verifying that /etc/mysql doesn't exist after the purge, as well as /var/lib/mysql I guess.
<mcknin> Hi - is there a way to force newly created files to inherit its parent directory's permissions?
<Jfdzar__> yeaaaah
<Vansolrick> good :)
<Jfdzar__> Vansolrick: Thankyou very much
<rakudave> tuxflavrdwafls: "camorama" then...
<Ethos> hi guys, i'm looking for a solution to backup files withint changing any permissions
<Ethos> I'd like to copy a whole folder (/var/www/html) to a windows share everynight
<Ethos> any ideas?
<genii> Ethos: Thats what the -a switch of cp is for
<Vansolrick> Jfdzar_, You're welcome
<starbuck11> my home partition is 274Gbyte, with only 260 available... but there are just 192Mbyte used space... what could be wrong there???
<korney> where is the default path set in ubuntu?
<Ethos> -a, thanks
<jero> How do I get 3g-internet in ubuntu with a iCON 225 adapter?
<genii> Ethos: Although since a Windows share, permissions changing/preserving of any kind is sort of useless anyhow
<nickrud> korney, /etc/environment
<korney> nickrud, ty
<Ethos> genii: can you explain some more?
<Ethos> it's my first ubuntu server and I need it to backup our intranet running it it nightly :)
<genii> Ethos: The windows filesystems like fat,vfat,ntfs don't have same permisssions system as linux filestsyems
<Ethos> ah ok
<Ethos> Yeah, I knew that- not quite sure how I assume it'd keep the permissions :)
<BattleStarJesus> Have any of you ability to explain how I may convince Rosegarden to work properly in Ubuntu Studio 8.10?
<nickrud> Ethos, you'd want to create an archive first, then copy the archive over (tar is useful for that)
<Ethos> would that be realistic to do nightly?
<genii> Ethos: You could tar up with permissions preserved, untar back after for restoring
<thiebaude1> BattleStarJesus: does it work in ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud> Ethos, very. tar does stand for Tape ARchive ;)
<Ethos> lol
<Ethos> ;0
<Ethos> Making myself sound thicker by the minute
<_VIM_> what's a good GUI SVN app that's free/easy to use for noobs?
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: yes
<korney> nickrud, i made a change to that file adding a path.  is there something i need to do to get it load in new xterms? it's not working
<DIFH-iceroot> _VIM_: qsvn
<constantine_> hi I keep getting a red exclamation and this:not all updates completed successfully
<Ethos> so I could tar it up, then cp it over to windows?
<DIFH-iceroot> _VIM_: but you have to buuild from source
<Ethos> how would I schedule this with no gui
<lifestream> PLEASE someone tell me how to turn my laptop fan. it's *overheating* !
<_VIM_> DIFH-iceroot: ok ty :)
<thiebaude1> BattleStarJesus: did you install studio over ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud> _VIM_, there're several I use(d), rapidsvn, svn-workbench, and one I can't remember
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: I have it installed on 2 machines, in one I cant figure out how to rout it through jack and the other it is looking for realtime access to the kernel
<thiebaude1> BattleStarJesus: i wish i knew the answer,
<nickrud>  _VIM_ ah, subcommander .
<nickrud> korney, not off the top of my head.
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: I have a fresh install of Ubuntu studio 8.10 and it is complaining about real time access.
<_VIM_> nickrud: thanks
<BattleStarJesus> Anyone else know how to convince Rosegarden to work on Ubuntu Studio 8.10
<Ethos> nickrud: / genii any articles you guys know of so I can learn what I need? :)
<ubuntu_> anyone knows if GNU tar is broken?
<thiebaude1> BattleStarJesus: what is rosegarden, anyway?
<Mr_Mackee> anybody know why ctrl + T in firefox doesnt open a new tab?
<_VIM_> there was one gui svn toy i had where i could drag a file/folder into the GUI and it would add it to the project, but I can't for the likes of me remember the name of the app now :/
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<thiebaude1> ok
<constantine_> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<genii> Ethos: Sorry for lag, got distracted elsewhere. Yes, idea would be to tar it up then cp the tarfile over to windows box... reverse process to restore stuff
<Ethos> ah ok, sounds easy enough
<Ethos> I'm fairly new to linux, so I guess I can do this fairly easily from the terminal
<Ethos> what do I need to look into for "scheduling" it nightly?
<yoshx> hello
<constantine_> bueller?
<adaptr> Ethos: unison
<farnsworth_> .chillnet.org
<Ethos> adaptr: thanks, i'll take a look
<Ethos> :)
<Ethos> oooh, it sounds good ;)
<lifestream> anyoone know how to force laptop fan to go on
<adaptr> Ethos: I don't know how it behaves between Linux and Windows, but it runs on both
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: I was stoked about installing Ubuntu Studio thinking it would be part of the package, but it is not.  I hade to install it seperate and it dosen't work.  What a load.  Big dissapointment, but not as big of a dissapointment when I found out that Ubuntu Studio also does not install network manager.
<Ethos> yeah, i'll look into it
<thiebaude1> BattleStarJesus: i had studio a few days ago then i went back to ubuntu 8.10
<bryguy_> my laptop can't use gdm because it's too slow, how do I manually choose to use say blackbox instead of gnome?
<hummesse> i want to pipe the output of "rhythmbox -d" to a file. how do i do that?
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: My critique, Ubuntu Studio is no more than a glossy magazine full of fluff.  There is no hearty substance to it.
<mikewu> hummesse: rhythmbox -d > ~/debug
<hummesse> hehe simple... thanks
<easytarget> bryguy_: make an .xinitrc with blackbox
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: Studio community is weak.
<thiebaude1> BattleStarJesus: is rosegarden available in ubuntu 8.10?
<monkey2> resierfs vs ext3? Which do you think is better and why?
<Pici> BattleStarJesus: All the packages available in Ubuntu Studio are in the Ubuntu repositories and installable in Ubuntu.
<Pici> !best | monkey2
<ubottu> monkey2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<easytarget> bryguy_: in your $HOME
<BattleStarJesus> Yeah on my other machine it works just fine except I cant seem to get jack to work right
<imri303> monkey2 ext3 cause reiser was a nut job :)
<rakudave> imri303: +1
<olethri0s> Hi guys. I'm experiencing difficulty. I have a bcm4318 air force wireless nic in a laptop with no ethernet connection, and I need the firmware for a Xubuntu. I found the necessary firmware and got it to the laptop via a dvd, but I'm still getting the scios file not found error or whatever it is.
<monkey2> Pici: sorry about that.
<BattleStarJesus> Pici: What is the point of Ubuntu Studio if it is so lame?
<olethri0s> Anyone have any ideas?
<Pici> BattleStarJesus: It includes those packages by default.
<BattleStarJesus> thiebaude1: Yes.
<easytarget> olethrios: looked at ndis?
<olethri0s> No windows :/
<BattleStarJesus> Pici: do you have any insight into who maintains it?
<easytarget> ndiswrapper is a wrapper for windows drivers under linux.
<olethri0s> Wait, I can get the windows driver for it without windows, can't I?
<Bodsda> olethri0s, yes
<easytarget> if you have a windows driver, maybe it can be run with ndiwrapper under linux
<olethri0s> alright sweet. I'll try that in a couple of minutes. Good idea.. thanks guys
<Kazimir> Mornin' y'all
<Bodsda> olethri0s, theres plenty of places online that will allow you to download drivers for free, -- usually try the manufacturers website
<easytarget> ugly i know... but sometimes.. :-)
<imri303> olethri0s I ahve had some luck getting native linux drivers from broadcom
<Pici> BattleStarJesus: #ubuntustudio-devel and https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel, along with the rest of the devs
<Rhamphoryncus> Before I go talking out of my ass on a mailing list, do people continue to provide backports as we get closer to the next version, or do they fall off?
<olethri0s> Alright.. I haven't looked for native drivers from Broadcom either because I figured they wouldn't have them. So I'll look for those first and then do ndiswrapper.
<bryguy_> burkmat: I solved the problem of the missing wireless card, udev had a rule that automatically renamed the device from eth0 to eth1, but network manager was still looking for eth0.  Once I changed the rule to look for eth0 everything worked perfectly.
<burkmat> bryguy_, Nice job. Had no idea nm-app stopped looking, good to know. ;)
<lifestream> Please can someone tell me  how to force my laptop fan on?
<bryguy_> hope it helps someone else
<thiebaude1> bbl
<ifroog> Question, How to edit qt/kde themes from gnome?
<ub2my> great, now I get another error:  * /etc/init.d/mysql: WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read. See README.Debian.gz (I have no /etc/mysql/my.cnf anymore.  Apt-get purge and install doesn't fix it.  help)
<C-S-B> Do you hav
<C-S-B> a copy of the conf?
<ub2my> should mysql-server contain the default config file?  I've also got mysql-common installed
<ub2my> nope
<ub2my> this is clean install, no databases or anything
<olethri0s> Also, I don't know anything about ndiswrapper, but if I download the deb(s) that I'll need on a desktop and then transfer it via a dvd, will that hurt anything or compromise functionality?
<nickrud> ub2my, reinstall the -common to get my.conf
<C-S-B> olethri0s, shouldnt do,
<nickrud> ub2my, crap. I'm half at work and half here, you should stop listening to me ;)
<ub2my> nickrud, I tried, doesn't get replaced.  I'm doing apt-get install --reinstall mysql-common
<olethri0s> Sweet. I'll perhaps look into it a little more before I actually do it.
<easytarget> olethrios: should function correctly.. have done it myself
<C-S-B> isn't it just all the files bundled into a package?
<whacked> hey why does the ubuntu desktop theme show a human with a empty head  ?
<ArcSighter> Hello, i have installed ubuntu8.04.2 on a pendrive, and sometimes I'm faced with an old machine at work, that doens't have usb boot in bios, so its possible to create a diskette, which boot the machine, recognize the usb drive, and then boot the drive?
<C-S-B> with an install script, not disimilar to a MSI
<easytarget> oletrhi0s: there was an article on the linux journal about 1,5-2 year back on ndiswrapper
<ArcSighter> anyone?
<ub2my> something is wrong, dpkg -L mysql-common shows it has my.cnf
<ub2my> but the filesystem doesn't show it
<C-S-B> ArcSighter, I don't know enough about it all, could you not get grub to boot off a floppy and load from there?
<MamboKurt> how to find out if shared memory is enabled?
<hojo52> anyone have a IPCOP setup with wireless?
<ArcSighter> C-S-B: I'm in a linux box, so I can get a grub disk easily
<ArcSighter> but that will detect/boot usb
<ArcSighter> and how?
<ifroog> Which package has kcontrol?
<Bodsda> !info kcontrol
<ubottu> Package kcontrol does not exist in intrepid
<easytarget> MamboKurt: df
<easytarget> MamboKurt: should give /dev/shm
<C-S-B> ArcSighter, I'm not sure on the whole thing, I'm sure I read somewhere that you could hack an SD card boot from grub, maybe do a similar thing with usb
<C-S-B> its all to do with the bios though
<C-S-B> in theory, could you not update the bios?
<MamboKurt> easytarget: doesnt show up. how do i enable it?
<adaptr> ifroog: dpkg -S kcontrol
<hicham> CSB: yes
<prince_jammys> ifroog: 'kcontrol'
<whacked> ok now when i open synaptic package manager i receive this following message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<whacked> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<hicham> CSB : you can update the bios
<RatPackSopra-> Hello Guys, I've been digging around, but can't seem to figure out how to change the preferences away from Rhythm Box to VLC. I'm assuming that I will have to enter a command line to set it. I have the "preferred app" open, but I'm not sure what command line to run. Is anyone familiar and able to help?
<easytarget> MamboKurt: must be enabled in kernel and an entry in /etc/fstab
<adaptr> RatPackSopra-: preferences for WHAT ?
<C-S-B> RatPackSopra-, you can change it under default programs
<easytarget> MamboKurt: something along the lines of "tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0"
<MamboKurt> easytarget: how do i find out if its enabled in the kernel? and which entry i have to add to fstab to get in running if its enabled?
<ub2my> is there a way to have apt-get show the files it's touching during an install?  I tried -V
<adaptr> RatPackSopra-: right-click file of desired type, select properties, switch to open with tab, select program, close properties.
<n8tuserf> MamboKurt -> what exactly are you looking for?
<Coded1> any one have experience with the ati 9200 series s-video ?
<RatPackSopra-> C-S-B, ah, so I didn;t need to go thru Preferred applications then?
<Coded1> I can't seem to find how to activate my tv
<C-S-B> Anyone here managed to get hdmi audio on the Vaio AR range?
<freeflowcauvery> Hello. Quick question - I currently have Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. I would like to update to 8.10. I've tried sudo apt-get install update-core-manager but I get a list of "failed to fetch" errors - obviously due to end of support. is there anyway i can upgrade from bash, or do i have to go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<MamboKurt> n8tuserf: new ati drivers out. hp says shared memory must be enabled. dont know if i just didnt see it befor or if its new.
<C-S-B> RatPackSopra-, theres a couple of places to change it, easiest is probably what was said above and changing it in properties on your right click
<n8tuserf> MamboKurt -> have you used ipcs command?
<easytarget> MamboKurt: kernel depends.. I use "make menuconfig" in the kernel source to look from terminal prompt. Ther are other configuration programs for xwindows though
<RatPackSopra-> C-S-B, what a V-8 Moment ...LOL
<RatPackSopra-> BLUSH
<ArcSighter> ok, how I install grub to a diskette to boot from a usb drive?
<RatPackSopra-> embarrassed to admit it was so simple ...I forget how simple things usually are in Ubuntu
<MamboKurt> n8tuserf: what does ipcs?
<n8tuserf> easytarget -> umm /dev/shm is not for  shared memory, its for temporary file system mount point
<n8tuserf> MamboKurt -> kindly   man ipcs
<C-S-B> ArcSighter, have you tried updating the bios to boot usb?
<easytarget> MamboKurt: n8tuserf is right.. sorry. My mistake
<whacked> hey if someone try to kill you by burn you down with a Molotov cocktail and the police think they have there man but can't get the guy yo confess. do you think the police would give you the name of the perpetrator ?
<C-S-B> before over complicating things. I've not done what I guessed might be done so i don't wish to confuse.
<ArcSighter> C-S-B: I want to run it from diskette
<freeflowcauvery> Anyone? Can't seem to upgrade feisty fawn from bash sudo apt-get install update-core-manager. Any way of doing this?
<MamboKurt> n8tuserf: ok. every single line says "destroyed". seems to not that good. /dev/shm does exist
<C-S-B> ArcSighter, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<person> Hi folks
<easytarget> MamboKurt: but is still needs to be enabled in kernel
<plazia> ooo-er... anyone had a problem with playing music in amarok and then switching to a console ctrl+alt+f1... everything is fine... then switch to the second console ctrl+alt+f2 and audio stops... then go back to first console and it resumes?
<mrpocket1> how do i make mounted drives not shut up on the desktop
<MamboKurt> easytarget: is it enabled by default in ibex?
<gerald> hi
<person> I want to partition an external hard drive, but I'm scared because I don't know anything about them. Shall I just pretend it's an internal one? Do I need to know anything about external ones before I go ahead?
<ArcSighter> C-S-B: I'll check, thanks
<gerald> is there a way to move multiple directories at once?
<person> Sorry; I would do my homework about it usually, but I'm in a real hurry.
<tuxflavrdwafls> Hello again,  everytime i try to open a dvd in the default movie player the system crashes.  any thoughts?
<C-S-B> person, use gparted, it's safe and can do any partioning you could think of without killing any data
<plazia> is it listening for keyboard events while on the linux console?
<easytarget> MamboKurt: no idea.
<person> C-S-B: I've had GParted screw up on me horribly before.
<MamboKurt> easytarget: thanks. so i will digg through that crap.
<person> C-S-B: Are they different in any way in terms of how the partition editor will treat them?
<easytarget> MamboKurt: good luck ;-)
<C-S-B> gparted is different to fdisk
<gerald> is there a way to move multiple directories at once?
<person> C-S-B: I know
<MamboKurt> easytarget: yeah ... thanks :)
<person> C-S-B; I'm asking if it will make any difference using an external hard drive as opposed tointernal hard drive
<Sakamura> dearly gparted, we are gathered here today. To mourn over the lack of partitions on this disk. He was a great disk, supported three lovely partitions and was a great husband to his now widowed mbr
<thiebaude> lol
<C-S-B> peqqqq
<C-S-B> person, treat the external like the internal
<person> Thanks C-S-B
<freeflowcauvery> somebody....anybody. Can't upgrade feisty fawn to 8.04. sudo apt-get install update-core-manager doesnt work, and Update Manager doesn't show New Distribution release....
<KMSA> Hey guys, new to ubuntu, having an issue with sound...any one up to helping?
<sebsebseb> freeflowcauvery: you have to upgrade to gutsy first
<sebsebseb> freeflowcauvery: then from gutsy to hardy
<Cpudan80> KMSA: what kind of issue
<KMSA> NO sound is playing, running: Kubuntu
<freeflowcauvery> sebsebseb, ouch...thanks.... but since core-update-manager is not updating anymore, how would I upgrade to gutsy?
<Pici> freeflowcauvery: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Fully%20updating%207.04 , there are special instructions for Feisty because it has reached its End Of Life.
<Cpudan80> freeflowcauvery: you're not supposed to be able to upgrade FF to 8.04
<Cpudan80> freeflowcauvery: you have to go through Gutsy (7.10) first
<sebsebseb> freeflowcauvery: by editing the sources.list
<sebsebseb> freeflowcauvery: in text editor
<coz_> hey guys.. for some reason on the last several version   /system/preferences/power management  when I set "put_display to sleep when inactive for "  "never" it still shuts off   any way to insure this doesnt happen?
<Cpudan80> oh sorry to steal your thunder sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> freeflowcauvery: or just get your data.  and do a clean install of hardy or intrepid
<gerald> hi can anyone help?
<gerald> is there a way to move multiple directories at once?
<zsquareplusc> gerald: in terminal or nautlius?
<gerald> terminal
<Viper> hi guys
<Viper> i need to add win7 to grub
<zsquareplusc> gerald: you can have multiple sources and one shared target for "mv"
<easytarget> gerald: midnight commander maybe?
<freeflowcauvery> sebsebseb, I see...and after updating my sources list I should be able to run core-update-manager?
<Viper> the media folder says it is at sda5
<TuTUXG> gerald, mv fold1 fold2 ... destiny
<KMSA> ANy idea, cpudan80?
<gerald> TuTUXG: thx
<gerald> zsquareplusc: thx
<Viper>  i need to add win7 to grub
<eseven73> I believe "Folder" is a Windows term isn't it?
<whydidntyougoogl> eseven73: yes
<Viper> yeah maybe
<sebsebseb> freeflowcauvery: you do the whole procedure in the terminal after changing sources
<mzuverink> I need toa good how to to get root access to proftp w/ user root from anotherlocal machine, any help?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Viper> is this correct ?
<Viper> title 		Windows7
<Viper> root		(sda5)
<Danuk-men> #Ubuntu-es
<eseven73> !enter | Viper
<ubottu> Viper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<freeflowcauvery> sebsebseb, Thanks...I'm going to try this....appreciate it.
<Danuk-men> i have a problem, i cant join to other channels
<Danuk-men> can't
<Viper> write "/j #channel"
<Danuk-men> what can i do ?
<whydidntyougoogl> dandel: it may take some time to join some channels
<sebsebseb> freeflowcauvery: ok good luck
<phD_> Danuk-men, write with #
<sint> hey i have an old system with "geforce 2 ti" graphic card and i don't know how to install it. anyone knows a good tutorial?!
<Danuk-men> any ?
<sint> or maybe the correct package!?
<Viper> someone that knows about grub can help me in pvp ?
<Danuk-men> ¿?
<_VIM_> some channels require that you Identify to nickserv Danuk-men
<enovativ> i have upgraded to 8.10, and now my wireless does not work, what is the difference in "infrastructure" and "ad hoc" ?
<whydidntUgoogle> _VIM_: #ubuntu-es requires no nickserv ID
<dandel> 0o
<_VIM_> whydidntUgoogle: I never said it did :)
<whydidntUgoogle> _VIM_: touche!
<_VIM_> I was just saying maybe that's why he cant join some rooms
<sint> i tried to install nvidia-glx-legacy but its not in the list
<sebsebseb> sint: in Intrepid Ibex?
<kellojoe> I want to install ubuntu in an internet cyber cafe. Someone help with timing/billing applications available for ubuntu
<sint> sebastien: ya
<sebsebseb> sint:  ok that has a completly differnet xorg version to hardy.  and so  no legacy anymore
<wildbat> any suggestion of a good C/C++ IDE ?
<sint> sebsebseb: so what to do?
<sebsebseb> sint: downgrade to Hardy
<sebsebseb> sint: well that's not really a downgrade as such, since it's long term suppourt
<sint> sebsebseb: what?! :(
<sebsebseb> sint: no suppourt for older graphics cards  in Ibex with that xorg version
<Viper> how do i add win7 to grub menu ??
<enovativ> i have upgraded to 8.10, and now my wireless does not work, what is the difference in "infrastructure" and "ad hoc" ?
<sebsebseb> sint: it's even mentioned in the release notes
<Viper> how do i add win7 to grub menu ??
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sint> sebsebseb: i didn't know, but i thought thats on of the great things about linux to support older hardware as well
<sebsebseb> sint: it is, but
<sebsebseb> sint:  that also depends on the distro
<danbhfive> Viper: I suspect the same as any windows install: with a chainloader +1 statement
<mespejel> anyone using ubuntu 8.10?
<sebsebseb> sint:  and they haven't made it that clear, but  they  want a lot of people to be using hardy still really
<sint> sebsebseb: sadly i can't downgrade, cause its the system of a friend just for surfing and i am almost finished with install
<danbhfive> !anyone > mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> sint:  Intrepid Ibex was was meant to be a lot a bit more cutting edge
<mcknin> Question: I do not have a separate mount for my root "/" directory (only one for /boot and swap)... I want to change fstab to add ACL to '/', but I am afraid of messing something up. Can someone suggest to me a back up plan? IE: If I change fstab and reboot and it does not work, how can I recover?
<sebsebseb> sint:  ah yes
<sebsebseb> sint:  you can't just downgrade that's true,  ,but you can do a clean install  and put hardy on
<mcknin> Note: it was probably a bad idea to not have /home and / on two separate partitions...but it's a raid with terabytes of data, and without some major physical injury, it would be hard to change :)
<sint> sebsebseb: ya, but sadly i won't do it. i think i will stick with nv then, even when it sucks
<KMSA> Guys I'm having an issue with sound...anyone able to help?
<mespejel> I wonder if ubuntu 8.10 is having a lot of issues? I am worry since is the first time I am trying it and when it start running (the splash loading), it stock there
<enovativ> i have upgraded to 8.10, and now my wireless does not work, what is the difference in "infrastructure" and "ad hoc" ?
<sint> sebsebseb: but thanks for your help anyway
<mespejel> should I stick to 8.04?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> Hi ActionParsnip1
<_VIM_> mespejel: what do you need in 8.10 that's not in 8.04?
<thiebaude> lol
<ActionParsnip1> mespejel: if you are happy with hardy, why fix it?
<sebsebseb> mespejel: depends  on your computer
<kellojoe> anybody with cyber billing idea suitable for ubuntu hardy?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | kellojoe
<ubottu> kellojoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> sint:  what hardy re install is easy,  in fact those partitions you done now are probably not done in the best way,  for example do you have a seperate home partition?
<Crayboff> i need to know the best music player, not amarok though
<mespejel> _VIM_: I am not sure.. i guess is I am just use to upgrade everything... that's all.. but what are the basic differences?
<sebsebseb> Crayboff: Banshee Intrepid Ibex version
<_VIM_> mespejel: hardy is LTS
<_VIM_> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ActionParsnip1> Crayboff: there is no best of anything in nlife
<sebsebseb> Crayboff: the one in hardy sucks, but there is a ppa that can be added for the Intrepid Ibex version
<ActionParsnip1> !player | Crayboff
<ubottu> Crayboff: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip1> Crayboff: try a few, see which you like.
<thiebaude> totem
<ActionParsnip1> amarok for me, xul remote is killer
<Crayboff> sebsebseb, what is this ppa thing? i do have ibex
<sint> sebsebseb: ya i have. i know how to install ubuntu ;) but i don't have the time now, cause its almost half to 11 in the night and i wanna go out now. he will live with nv, cause he just want to surf and write some mails
<thiebaude> amarok is very good also
<kellojoe> vlc
<thiebaude> songbird
<kellojoe> vlc rocks
<_VIM_> sint nv?
<RatPackSopra-> I love VLC
<RatPackSopra-> I've been using it for years
<thiebaude> songbird has it's own web browser, too
<ActionParsnip1> mplayer for video, doesnt need an x server :)
<daneng> does anybody have also problem with crashes of the xchat gnome gui?
<RatPackSopra-> Hello Guys, I have another issue and this one IS a real issue. My Dell Latitude D620 laptop runs Ubuntu 8.10 beautifully except for one thing. After it has been up for a couple of days the audio will "hang up" (that's what it sounds like at least.) It will have a vibrating chatter and the only thing that will stop it is a reboot. I've heard it said that there are some issues with with Pulse Audio and Ubuntu, but I have No
<RatPackSopra->  knowledge of the situation. Could it be that simple or might it be something else? By the way it JUST happened and that's what brought me here.
<ActionParsnip1> RatPackSopra-: try restarting alsa or pulse or hal instead
<RatPackSopra-> ActionParsnip1, how do I go about that?
<ActionParsnip1> RatPackSopra-: if you are using pulse, try switching to alsa
<RatPackSopra-> gotcha
<ActionParsnip1> RatPackSopra-: sudo /etc/init.d/<whatever> restart
<_VIM_> daneng: have you tried Konversation yet?
<sint> _VIM_: ya, i had tutorial which told me that the default driver is nv
<daneng> _VIM: no i just removed the gnome gui and using the original gui, it seems that it works now, so maybe a bug in the gnome gui? i'm downloading via xdcc
<_VIM_> xdcc? O.o xchat is in the repos
<KenBW2> is Jaunty due a new theme or have they given up?
<ActionParsnip1> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<RatPackSopra-> ActionParsnip1, I would need to know the correct name to use the command ...I tried putting alsa in the string you gave me and it said Command not found
<_VIM_> Dont get the "Gnome Xchat" it sucks, get the regular xchat
<heatmzzr> hello all
<ActionParsnip1> RatPackSopra-: try typing the first a in alsa and pressing tab ;)
<thiebaude> get xchat common
<daneng> i also like the original xchat much more
<ActionParsnip1> pidgin for irc here
<thiebaude> me too
<shausam27> how do i put a dock on the bottom of my desktop like mac
<thiebaude> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<daneng> i cannot use multi im programs like pidgin for irc because i mainly need irc for downloading and i would miss such functions like automatic accepting of dcc file offers and saving to an specific folder
<_VIM_> shausam27: try gnome-do
<_VIM_> or is it gnome.do,,,bah one of those
<ActionParsnip1> daneng: i'd NEVER have auto accepting of downloads, thats risky stuff
<ActionParsnip1> daneng: i can accept files in pidgin. i just choose not to
<_VIM_> especially on windows, ActionParsnip1
<RatPackSopra-> ActionParsnip1, I have ran the command with alsa-utils and pulseaudio both, but I'm still getting the vibrating hung up chatter noise. Any other things to try?
<shausam27> is that a program gnome-do
<_VIM_> not so dangerious on Linux
<_VIM_> shausam27: yep
<daneng> i have another question... does anybody know if ubuntu server is working fine with fujitsu siemens server eg. the tx200 s4 (intel 5000z chipset, codename blackford)?
<shausam27> thank you
<ActionParsnip1> RatPackSopra-: try hal
<RatPackSopra-> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<ActionParsnip1> daneng: can't see why not
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | daneng
<ubottu> daneng: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daneng> it's not in the compatible/certified list of ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip1> daneng: the make / model is moot, its the components inside that count
<RatPackSopra-> ActionParsnip1, I tried that one and it is still hung up ...dang. Anything else?
<lfaraone> In cron, can I use wraparound numbers for weekends? (like Sat/Sun events with 7-0)?
<ActionParsnip1> RatPackSopra-: try switching to alsa
<ActionParsnip1> !cron | lfaraone
<ubottu> lfaraone: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<daneng> i have to choose between win2k8 x64 with hyper v and ubuntu server but i think ubuntu will do it's job nicier
<RatPackSopra-> ActionParsnip1,  how do I switch?
<ActionParsnip1> daneng: i'd run bsd personally
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | RatPackSopra-
<ubottu> RatPackSopra-: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ugliefrog> is there a channel for pc repair help? if so could you plz tell me the channel name
<lfaraone> ActionParsnip1: I know what cron is.
<ActionParsnip1> lfaraone: its got examples in there. I can tell you know what cron is
<lfaraone> ActionParsnip1: ok, thanks.
<daneng> i'm afraid of bsd's complicity, ubuntu is so nice and easy a bit like mac os x
<jiffe92> freebsd is awesome for servers
<jiffe92> but sucks for a desktop
<jiffe92> pcbsd isn't there yet either
<ActionParsnip1> jiffe92: pcbsd isnt too offensive, gimme gentoo anyday
<daneng> i don't like gentoo anymore since the stage 1 installs are missing
<regeya> depends on your definition of desktop, really.  for me, both ubuntu and fedora are suitable as a desktop, and used to use gentoo as a desktop os
<usser> how long does kernel compilation usually take?
<regeya> usser, what sort of hardware are you building a kernel on?
<daneng> at the moment ubuntu desktop edition is my server os on a mac mini
<thiebaude> for me it's ubuntu with fluxbox
<usser> regeya, model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          540  @ 1.86GHz, 1.5Gb of RAM
<RatPackSopra-> ActionParsnip1, when I double click it brings up a window with Device at the top and 2 choices HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) and SigmaTel STAC9200 (OSS Mixer) ...THen there is a preferences tab at the bottom part of the panel which only brings up a Volume COntrol Pref window with 3 choices of playback choices.
<tuxflavrdwafls> ok, everytime i try to play a dvd no matter what application I use the whole system crashes.  I am pretty sure I downloaded all the codecs, from medi, and restricted and stuff.  I have no idea what to do, please help.  thankyou
<regeya> usser, the other thing we would need to know is whether you're using a barely-modified ubuntu config :->  it's highly dependent upon your hardware AND your kernel config, really
<regeya> let's just take a wild stab and say 30 min. for a kernel build.
<BattleStarJesus> Ubuntu Studio is is weak, almost useless.  I offered to help the project but developers are jerks., leading me believe the project is gravely flawed.  Hopefully I am wrong.
<usser> regeya, I see. well, hm... just trying to build my first kernel. i barely modified vanilla kernel config, just remove support for hardware i dont have an compiled in the drivers that i do
<plazia> BattleStarJesus, maybe they'd only accept help from a basestar.
<regeya> I had a slackware machine years ago running Slack, was a 486 with aa whole whopping 8MB of RAM.  took most of a day to build v2.0.36
<methods> will ubuntu shutdown automatically if the system overheats ?
<Dillizar> how can i make a altered version of ubuntu and then make a live cd from it??
<usser> regeya, ubuntu determines what modules to load on startup right, so if i compiled them in there isnt any config file anywhere that would tell it to load the modules, which are already in the kernel?
<vol> Argh! My repo downloads from us.archive.ubuntu.com start at about 8kb/s and end up at about 500b/s! Meanwhile, if I wget from my personal web server, I get 300Kb/s, so the issue isn't my connection. Is there a way to change what mirror I'm pointing to, so I can get faster than dialup speeds to download hundreds of megs for work?
<bangalibabu> which desktop is better gnome or kde?
<Myrtti> !best | bangalibabu
<ubottu> bangalibabu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bangalibabu> okay
<ubuntu-n00b> I recently install guarddog firewall for ubuntu then uninstalled it and i cant get online anymore :-( its on some loopback thing i think, any ideas?
<shausam27> i'm trying to have my desktop have a program search like a mac
<tuxflavrdwafls> ok, everytime i try to play a dvd no matter what application I use the whole system crashes.  I am pretty sure I downloaded all the codecs, from medi, and restricted and stuff.  I have no idea what to do, please help.  thankyou
<walid> what does the $svn up command ?
<cellofellow> How do I use netstat to tell which pid is using a specific port?
<ubuntu-n00b> it says my ethernet device does not  exist but shows it in network tools
<hlm> gnome schedule closes when attempting to open , can someone assist me with this?
<elitecoder> I can't find a version of software I want in the package list. Does that mean I have to compile it from scratch or is there another way?
<danbhfive> elitecoder: getdeb.net might work
<elitecoder> ok ty
<walid>  what does the $svn up command ?
<elitecoder> It updates the local copy of a svn repository
<walid> thnk you
<shausam27> can it be done that having a menu bar across the desktop  like a mac
<mgolisch> shausam27: maybe have a look at avant-window-navigator or cairo-dock
<shausam27> thank you
<panickedthumb> shausam27, do you mean the menu bar at the top or the dock at the bottom?
<ubuntu-n00b> I recently install guarddog firewall for ubuntu then uninstalled it and i cant get online anymore :-( its on some loopback thing i think, any ideas?
<ugliefrog> i need a irc channel for computer repair troubleshooting etc.. any help appreciated
<cellofellow> shausam27: both docs and global menus can be done in gnome. I've done a global menu and hated it because it doesn't mix well with sloppy focus, but if you prefer focus-on-click then go ahead.
<shausam27> dock at the bottm
<panickedthumb> ok yeah, then what mgolisch said works
<anarchman1> Hi, how can I see what graphics card driver I am using?
<mgolisch> i hate both of them
<mgolisch> :)
<panickedthumb> mgolisch, yeah me too
<panickedthumb> turns out I'm just not a fan of docks
<mgolisch> iam very happy with my std gnome desktop, or awesome on my laptop
<mgolisch> :)
<panickedthumb> awesome?
<mgolisch> panickedthumb: its a tiling windowmanager
<lancom> hi
<panickedthumb> ah,  a WM I haven't heard of
<tuxflavrdwafls> ok, everytime i try to play a dvd no matter what application I use the whole system crashes.  I am pretty sure I downloaded all the codecs, from medi, and restricted and stuff.  I have no idea what to do, please help.  thankyou
<thiebaude> !amiwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amiwm
<lancom> most of time
<lancom> video problem is because of video card driver
<vol> How do I change the mirror that I download from at the command line?
<lancom> q
<lancom> quit
<whydidntUgoogle> lol
<panickedthumb> mgolisch, just looked it up. A little too barebones for my taste. I got too much of the barebones in CPSC classes
<panickedthumb> lancom had some trouble there
<flustrated> can someone help me with a ubuntu 8.04 problem with python.  I've googled and read through the ubuntu forums and can't find a way to fix my problem.  Error I'm getting is this when trying to do any apt-gets or apptitudes:  Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
<tuxflavrdwafls> quit
<panickedthumb> vol, edit /etc/apt/sources.list to change the locations. That's what I always do. There is an easier way but if you have anything custom it wipes it out (at least it has for me)
<ugliefrog> i need a irc channel for computer repair troubleshooting etc.. any help appreciated
<tlacaelel> whoa, lots of people here
<_VIM_> vol: yeah just gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mgolisch> yeah its probably one of the biggest chans i guess
<_VIM_> it is
<mgolisch> :)
<somebee> hi. I've just got a new webserver setup with ubuntu server 64bit.. would you recommend using apt-get or aptitude to install packages? or is it two sides of the same thing?
<ubuntu-n00b> whats the equivelent of ipconfig /release /renew in ubuntu?
<cellofellow> I know that this particular address and port are free, but SSH chttp://monoport.com/39535an't bind it. What's up?
<cellofellow> oops
<cellofellow> I know that this particular address and port are free, but SSH can't bind it. What's up? http://monoport.com/39535
<cdavis> Would someone define what this regex does?  ($subject =~ /\*\* RECOVERY (\w+) - (.*) OK \*\*/)
<_VIM_> ubuntu-n00b: some people say Aptitude handles dependencies better
<panickedthumb> ugliefrog, I found this for PC repair, the instructions are for mirc, but you should be able to see what you need to do
<panickedthumb> http://www.pctechbytes.net/forums/showthread.php?s=560334d95fb4bffbfd8d42030deeb061&t=15387
<panickedthumb> somebee, I have no preference, though some prefer aptitude
<oskar-> somebee:  i would say the latter, just two interfaces to the package system
<ubuntu-n00b> my internet stopped working, it works with the life cd but not on my installed version
<Administrator_> i have a problem with ubuntu 8.04 when i try to run the live cd in my ibook g3 dual usb this is a pic of my problem : http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/dum1_2006/20-02-09_1337.jpg
<ugliefrog> panickedthumb: Thank you very much
<somebee> oskar-: so I can even use both of them for different packages? (not that I would ever=)
<tlacaelel> I have an old laptop and want to set up a media server.  do I need ubuntu server or will the normal ubuntu release do
<tlacaelel> ?
<panickedthumb> Administrator_, wow, that's interesting
<Administrator_> u have never seen that b4 ?
<oskar-> somebee:  yes, i think so
<panickedthumb> somebee, yeah, you can. I'd recommend sticking with aptitude if you start using that one, since it makes it easier to remove dependencies you don't need anymore
<panickedthumb> (actually that may  not be true anymore)
<adamw> hi, guys. quick question, if anyone knows the answer - what driver does ubuntu use for r500 and later Radeon cards by default? radeon or radeonhd?
<panickedthumb> Administrator_, never seen that, but you might be able to change your resolution to make it fill up
<fcami> or fglrx for that matter
<xavier_> Hi all
<Administrator_> i have tried that already it makes it even worse
<vol> panickedthumb, _VIM_: Thanks. I did :%s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/www.gtlib.gatech.edu\/pub/ , and tried xmission after that, but neither one of them have the package sun-java6-jdk. Is this wrong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive ? What's going on?
<_VIM_> vol personally I use !Medibuntu for java stuff
<demonotaku> ah much better
<_VIM_> !Medibuntu
<vol> _VIM_ .... well, that's great, but aside the point
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vol> doesn't the fact that I can get it from us.archives.ubuntu.com mean that it's reasonable to expect it to exist on gatech?
<vol> or xmission?
<demonotaku> The default font size is way too big for my screen in xchat lmao
<flustrated> can someone help me with a ubuntu 8.04 problem with python.  I've googled and read through the ubuntu forums and can't find a way to fix my problem.  Error I'm getting is this when trying to do any apt-gets or apptitudes:  Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
<Fund> please help me in repos. issue
<Fund> i want a list for feisty 7.04
<Fund> where can I find it
<panickedthumb> I haven't spent a lot of time in this channel for a few years now, even though I almost always idle in it, but wow, questions fly like crazy! :)
<mrwes> Fund, you try google?
<pieces> can anyone help me setting up dual monitors using two separate video cards?
<guntbert> !eol | Fund
<ubottu> Fund: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<fcami> panickedthumb: and not many answers :)
<fcami> anyone using a recent ATI card here ?
<nightrid3r> panickedthumb try to only read answers, they come slower :)
<pieces> fcami: how recent?
<mrwes> fcami, no -- there's an answer :P
<fcami> pieces: R500+
<Cyntek> Big_Ghost,
<fcami> pieces: X1300 and up
<pieces> fcami: nope sorry
<fcami> pieces: ok :)
<Guest29122> hello
<Big_Ghost> cyntek, u gay
<Big_Ghost> lol jk
<Cyntek> Big_Ghost, eat d*ck!
<Neonexus> anyone here running Jaunty?
<adamw> ah, well, i'll ask in the forums. thanks
<mrwes> hrmm
<demonotaku> nah, xbuntu 8.10
<monkey2> I just installed ubuntu 8.10, but all it does after boot is drop me into a grub shell, any ideas?
<guntbert> Big_Ghost: Cyntek stop that please!
<demonotaku> working on setting up a emergency OS after reading a article
<Cyntek> no
<LiraNuna> Hi, I'm missing -lGL, what package is it under?
<guntbert> !jaunty | Neonexus
<ubottu> Neonexus: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LiraNuna> I've never had to manually install anything for it
<Neonexus> thanks ubottu
<The-Compiler> Coukd anyone tell me why at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/104714/ line 2 works but line 3 doesn't (and yes, I have to use backticks and can't use $())
<Big_Ghost> hey ppl i have a video problem with ubuntu 8.04 o n ibook g3 dualusb 500 Mhz this is what it looks like http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/dum1_2006/20-02-09_1337.jpg
<The-Compiler> *Could
<Big_Ghost> cyntek, please stop u hurt my feelings
<Dillizar> !squashfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs
<Cyntek> Big_Ghost, don't worry, you know you like it that way!
<Dillizar> what is the last squashfs source
<hlm> I just found a really old video card, what are the chances of ubuntu supporting it?
<_VIM_> !ops | Cyntek
<ubottu> Cyntek: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<demonotaku> pretty good
<ReAn> looking for the latest mini-disc installer (the minimal one)
<ReAn> can't seem to get it though the main webpage's navigation
<Dillizar> what is the last squashfs kernel*
<Cyntek> hahah
<guntbert> !repeat | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_VIM_> Cyntek: you're just lucky the ops are snoozing
<mneptok> Cyntek: PG rating, please
<gnomefreak> Cyntek: how about staying with support
<n8tuserf> Dillizar -> download the iso and then look at what squashfs i thas
<gnomefreak> _VIM_: yes i am ;)
<Big_Ghost> yes cyntek listen to them
<Nickyy> is there a sprintf variant which can specify in which order the other parameters should be included?
<gnomefreak> Big_Ghost: dont start him up please
<Dillizar> guntbert, i didnt repeat i had mistaken my question
<Cyntek> take it how you want to....
<guntbert> Dillizar: ok, sorry :)
<Big_Ghost> my bad
<mneptok> Cyntek: PG rating, please. understood?
<Dillizar> n8tuserf, do i must :( can i just ask some one :D
<OltreIrc`7412> hello
<OltreIrc`7412> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cyntek> Do you understood, i did not do anything wrong. so stfu.
<monkey2> I just installed 8.10 server, but I don't boot into ubuntu, intead I get dropped into a grub shell, hitting escape doesn't work either to get to a boot menu. I am not sure what is going on, any ideas? Thanks in advance!
<n8tuserf> Dillizar -> not many have their livecd iso with them, so yeah you download, dont take that much time
<panickedthumb> mneptok FTW
<_VIM_> ty mneptok
<mrwes> guess not all are sleeping
<mneptok> given enough rope, most trolls compulsively tie a noose.
<_VIM_> they sleep with one eye open
<_VIM_> :)
<tom760> i have ubuntu running and want to try a kernel.org kernel.  is there a quick way to make a config that only has the drivers i need / that are currently loaded?
<Big_Ghost> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/dum1_2006/20-02-09_1337.jpg how can i fix the :ibook g3 dual usb
<mrwes> monkey2, try typing find /boot/vmlinuz
<bedmunds_> nick brandonban6
<Dillizar> n8tuserf, i have a live cds maybe all of them :D i will make iso out of them and try it :D will that work
<n8tuserf> Dillizar -> no no, you dont need to make an iso, allyou have to do is mount the livecd iso and take out to see what squashfs is in there.  i can tell you, 7.10 is not same as in 8.10
<The-Compiler> Could anyone tell me why at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/104714/ line 2 works but line 3 doesn't (and yes, I have to use backticks and can't use $())
<rrplay> make oldconfig
<monkey2> mrwes: hmm file not found
<rrplay> ! make oldconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make oldconfig
<mrwes> monkey2, you installed GRUB to the MBR?
<gary222> ﻿hi guys I been in forums about a shutdown issue, what happens computer shuts down but not fully,only way to reset is by unplugging machine would anybody know if there is a fix for this with a link
<mrwes> !grub | monkey2
<ubottu> monkey2: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dwxreaper> how do I remove a packege, when it fails to be removed even with dpkg --purge
<dwxreaper> (says dependancies)
<guntbert> Nickyy: I'm not sure what you want. Did you read man printf though?
<monkey2> mrwes: do you think I forgot to set the bootflag on the /boot partition ?
<mrwes> monkey2, that would do it :)
<monkey2> mrwes: would that result in this problem
<gary222> ﻿gateway emachine ﻿hardy 8.04 with all updates too
<mrwes> monkey2, boot with the live CD and fix it with gparted
<monkey2> mrwes: I should be able to boot into a live cd and fix it right
<mrwes> :)
<monkey2> mrwes: ah, cool thanks
<Big_Ghost> can anyone help me fix this http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/dum1_2006/20-02-09_1337.jpg
<Cpudan80> The-Compiler: try #bash
<Veratyr9> I screwed my webcam up by following the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755 (which i didnt notice was 4 years old) now i want to remove that setup, and just return ubuntu back to the stock webcam drivers it came with.  anybody know how to do this?
<monkey2> mrwes: I though it did do that, but oh well, i'll check and get back to you, thanks.
<mrwes> monkey2, read the URL's I posted to you
<monkey2> mrwes: ok
<AlanJenkins> evening all
<mrwes> o/ AlanJenkins
 * AlanJenkins waves to mrwes 
<silentContender> What packages do I need to rip and encode mp3 and m4a.  The music I've ripped doesn't seem to play on my Ipod Nano
<rohil> Hi All .. i am tired of getting lamp to work. Initially, I had xampp installed .. so after that, I installed lamp , seemingly there was conflicting. Now, I removed all packages and installed from synaptic or apt-get , it is not working. Earlier error was that browser was trying to open phtml file when I browser localhost .. now browser cant connect to localhost...even trying to start apache2 through terminal gives file errors.
<Maegllin> allo guys
<AlanJenkins> silentContender: lame and faac
<Maegllin> i have a serius problem with ubuntu 8.10
<silentContender> AlanJenkins, I have faac, is it enough?
<Maegllin> i would appreciate it if you can help with it and solve it :P
<Cpudan80> Maegllin: and this problem is ....
<panickedthumb> Maegllin, you haven't told us what it is yet
<therootest> hello. can someone help me install SMOOTH FONTS in firefox 3.0 / ubuntu 8.10?
<Maegllin> no sound
<AlanJenkins> silentContender: lame was for mp3 and faac was aac (m4a)
<Maegllin> untill yesterday i had sound! but not today
<AlanJenkins> faac should be fine tho in isolation
<Veratyr9> theres like 10 people with questions to 1 person with answers on here today
<panickedthumb> Maegllin, any recent updates?
<Maegllin> yy yesterday night
<AlanJenkins> silentContender: in what way does it not play on the nano? how did you transfer it etc?
<mrwes> Maegllin, you right clicked on the speaker icon and open the mixer? PCM is not muted?
<silentContender> AlanJenkins, Never mind I don't even have faac.  But anyways, how did I manage to convert the songs
<Maegllin> but just to be more specific! i have sound when i'm using Amarok  but i don't have any sound when using mozilla
<silentContender> AlanJenkins, the songs play fine on Amarok, but are simply displayed and skipped on the Ipod
<Maegllin> also no sounds from amsn
<rohil> what is a sure shot way to completely remove packages .. so that the folders it leaves behind do not conflict
<Maegllin> so any ideas?
<AlanJenkins> silentContender: not sure how you could have... unless you used gtkpod-aac which may have its own aac codec
<jove> what application of Ubuntu to convert mp3 to wav/audio file ?
<AlanJenkins> jove: soundconverter is a good one
<AlanJenkins> its in repos
<mrwes> +1 for sound converter
<mrwes> it works
<Maegllin> ..
<panickedthumb> Maegllin, I had something similar happen a while back. I had onboard sound as well as a PCI sound card, and it had changed my default audio source. You might want to check that
<jove> alanjenkins, I don't sound converter in my ubuntu....how to run install on it ?
<Coded1> im trying to get my tv (s-video out) working on my radeon 9250(RV280).  It works right up until X loads then gets "no signal" i've tried looking around but no luck, im running intrepid and using radeon drivers (non proprietary)
<Maegllin> hmm can you help a bit cause i'm quite noob in Ubuntu
<mrwes> is listening to Tom Petty Live at the Chicago Vic -- BTW :)
<silentContender> AlanJenkins, I'm trying to rip with faac installed.  Will let you know how it works
<akorpija> can anybody help me figure out why my windows won't boot up after i installed hardy? i think it might be the way GParted has set it up as a Mountpoint, since i CAN see the files from ubuntu that are in that partition and it DOES start loading but then becomes an Unmountable Boot Sector
<AlanJenkins> jove: are you in ubuntu or kubunut?
<AlanJenkins> silentContender: ok cool
<akorpija> also, running chkdsk doesn't work since it says there are too many unfixable errors...
<panickedthumb> Maegllin, come to think of it, I don't remember how to do that either. Lemme poke around
<AlanJenkins> grr and my typos
<jove> Alanjenkins, I am in Ubuntu
<AlanJenkins> kubuntu*
<akorpija> (windows xp)
<mib_htp3aa> hey i would like to know fully compatible ubuntu deritives. i am using crunchbang, and been wondering when jaunty is released if i could upgrade w/o problems, they use ubuntu resp.
<AlanJenkins> jove: ok click System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<panickedthumb> Maegllin, system -> Administration -> Sound, and try the different options for each section there.
<Maegllin> pnickedthumb: you might have right ! i can listen sound when using things only from my Logitech Speakerphone
<mrwes> Maegllin, sound preferences are all set to auto detect ?
<panickedthumb> Maegllin, scratch that
<guntbert> Maegllin: please be patient,  wait some time then restate your question in *one* line (so it is easier to read and understand for "us")
<panickedthumb> Maegllin, it's system -> preferences -> sound
<Maegllin> nope they are HDA intell Digital (ALSA)
<AlanJenkins> jove: then after you have synaptic open click the search button and type in soundconverter
<meoblast001> hi.. .where does OpenJDK put the development kit?
<guntbert> Maegllin: sorry, didn't want to interrupt
<Maegllin> i've tried to play with options in sound but nothing happened !
<mrwes> Maegllin, try setting them to auto
<AlanJenkins> jove: then after you have found soundconverter click on it and click mark for installation
<Maegllin> i've tried everything guys !
<AlanJenkins> jove: then right click on it and select everything in suggested packages
<mib_htp3aa> so what derititive should i use i wonder.
<panickedthumb> you have tried setting them all to auto?
<Maegllin> no point to change smth in audio  options
<AlanJenkins> jove: then click apply
<meoblast001> i can't find /usr/java/j2sdk because i'm using OpenJDK
<meoblast001> i need to find the equivilent
<Maegllin> btw till yesterday and since one week i had Intel HDA Digital (ALSA) and the sound was working perfect
<Maegllin> oh! and smth you might know! i've ubuntu installed from Wubi
<oskar-> meoblast001: try "dpkg-query -L packagename"
<alucardromero> You know, I've noticed something... everybody I know that has upgraded kernels in 8.10, they're flash sound support is knocked away.  But if you do a fresh install, re-install flash, everything is fine.
<Maegllin> pls guys if you know smth about this prob give a hand :P
<alucardromero> What's his issue?
<mrwes> alucardromero, not I
<mrwes> 2.6.27-11-generic -- flash if fine
<alucardromero> mrwes: That's the weird thing... most people don't have it.  But I've noticed with all the people I knew all have multiple sound devices.
<silentContender> AlanJenkins, Just tried ripping an m4a using Soundjuicer and still no luck.
<mrwes> alucardromero, ahh...only one device here
<Maegllin> alucardromero: i've already unistall and reinstall flash
<akorpija> any somebody tell me why in terminal when i type in (under grub) find /boot/grub/stage1 nothing is found?
<alucardromero> Maegllin: Yeah, same here... it never worked for me.
<alucardromero> Oh well... just thought I'd bring that up.
<Maegllin> nah ! yesterday everything were good
<alucardromero> lol @ mcstinky
<Maegllin> but after the updates smth gone bad ><
<mrwes> Maegllin, you try booting an earlier kernel?
<LordNLptp> in xubuntu, how do i get to any sort of network-setup dialog from the menus, or do i have to start digging in conf files?
<mikewu> silentContender: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3960752&postcount=8
<Maegllin> mrwes: woot?
<Veratyr9> does 8.10 come with gspca installed by default?
<LordNLptp> i had a catastrophic local network collapse and need to reconfigure everything as dhcp temporarily until the gateway machine can get a new NIC to replace the one that got blown up
<jove> Alenjenkins, Thx...it works
<mrwes> Maegllin, when you boot, hit the ESC key and choose the kernel before the one you're currently using
<Maegllin> oh let me check then
<Maegllin> brb
<pieces> can anyone help me in setting up dual monitors with dual video cards?
<silentContender> mikewu, I'm lost.  I'm trying to rip CD's and the thread deals with converting mp3 to m4a
<madmike> Problem:  At the boot up/loadbar progress screen, the bar that bounces back and forth, only moves about an inch.  I then have to hold in space bar to keep it moving/booting.  Once it gets to the solid progress bar, I can let go of the space bar, and it will keep loading on it's own.  Any ideas?
<monkey2> mrwes: ok, another important thing I should've mentioned earlier. I did a raid 5 setup in ubuntu (/boot partition is not on the raid array), is there anything I have to do to enable raid before when booting? In 8.04 I didn't have to do anything special, don't know if that's changed for 8.10. What are your thoughts?
<mrwes> monkey2, I've never set up RAID
<alucardromero> I don't know much about conversions, but... would razorlame help?
<gcolley> What is the latest version of ubuntu?
<MoLoot> madmike, train a hamster to jump up and down on the spacebar ;)
<mrwes> silentContender, you can rip CD's with sound juicer
<madmike> haha, MoLoot, I think my wife would support that one "oh it's sooo cute!!!"
<mikewu> silentContender: were't you trying to encode mp3 to m4a to play on your ipod?
<MoLoot> madmike, If you don't touch the space bar for say... 2 minutes, does it eventually load?
<mrwes> silentContender, but IMHO, ABCDE is the best ripper-- but it's command line
<rrplay> pieces, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<LordNLptp> ... gtg. this looks hopeless
<silentContender> mikewu, I was trying to rip CDs to mp3 or m4a for my Ipod.  The mp3 and m4a don't play on the Ipod
<madmike> MoLoot:  Nope, I let it sit half an hour one time.  It just hangs till I hold the space bar down.  And If I let go, it stops until I hold it again
<LordNLptp> what config files am i 'allowed' to touch which won't completely screw up the computer configuration gui stuff?
<nickrud> LordNLptp, try asking in #xubuntu
<LordNLptp> ok
<MoLoot> maDmike Wow... I'm not even sure where I'd start to look to fix THAT.
<madmike> moloot:  i know, this one has me perplexed
<Veratyr9> why is it, in skype, my video camera shows up with a bunch of green static and lines? though it works fin in ekiga
<manacim> Veratyr9: maybe lack of light?
<silentContender> mrwes, Is there an alternative. I'm not that good with command line
<ubuntu_> help!
<Izinucs> Veratyr9: skype's video support is pretty new and sketchy on linux
<mrwes> silentContender, sound juicer, it's the defect CD ripper for Ubuntu
<MoLoot> madmike, have you tried the other bootloader?  (ie gdm instead of kdm)?
<mrwes> er default
<Jampiter> Hi
<AlanJenkins> silentContender: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<ubuntu_> I have killed my kubunto yesterday. Now I cannot start x session anymore
<ubuntu_> kunbutnu
<Maegllin> i've tried the kernel but nothing
<madmike> moloot, how do I do that?
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: how did you kill it
<ubuntu_> I was updating, then it told me there was an upgrade for xine, I upgraded and was told I have to restart kde and sine then I can#t enter anyomore, only konsole
<Jampiter> I've used xrandr to turn my screen 90 degrees for my portrait monitor. However, the login screen is still at the default angle. How can I correct this?
<Veratyr9> Izinucs: this setup worked just fine on my last install.  I stupidly tried getting an older cam to work, and messed up the drivers for the new camera by installing qc-usb.  now it doesnt work, and i have no idea how to uninstall them
<silentContender> AlanJenkins, I tried that link.  I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras awhile ago with no luck
<monkey2> for 8.10 is there anything you have to boot when your / partition is on a raid 5 (logical volume), /boot is not on on the raid. Raid was done when partitioning the drives in the installer. Thanks.
<Lounge> after today's updates, udevd is hogging the cpu%
<MoLoot> madmike, Well... this could make it worse...  You could go into the package manager and install kdm package..
<Izinucs> Veratyr9: I
<monkey2> anything you have to do*
<AlanJenkins> silentContender: can we move to the pm session you started with me i keep losing track of your replies lol
<Maegllin> any other ideas about my prob?
<Izinucs> Veratyr9: I'll leave that for someone else.. I wouldn't know how to do that.
<madmike> moloot: how could it make it worse?
<Veratyr9> Izinucs: alright
<mrwes> silentContender, what do you mean with no luck?
<silentContender> AlanJenkins, Ok
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: Adept said 39 updates available. I updated. Before that i had installed transmission bittorrent client. Then Adept told me updates sucessful and that there was still an upgrade for xine.
<Maegllin> if someone can help in pm channel would be better
<Jampiter> I've used xrandr to turn my screen 90 degrees for my portrait monitor. However, the login screen is still at the default angle. How can I correct this?
<MoLoot> madmike, the spacebar trick works for you now whereas this might prevent u from logging in ig something is still borked.  I'm suggesting this as an idea.... but I'm not sure how/if it would work...
<Oniak> Hey guys, I need a little help with getting my webcam working, I have the windows drivers but cant find linux drivers, its just a generic USB webcam
<farsight> hi all
<silentContender> mrwes, the songs are just displayed and then skipped on my Ipod
<MoLoot> madmike, but it's something I might try... :P
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: I upgrade. Then it told me something like that I have to close KDE, and gave me the option to do so later. i chose to so so later. One by one the icons in K menu went disappearing. I hit shitdown or restart and since then I always end up at a konsole login
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: try this.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. then if you notice that it pulls packages in .. afterwards type sudo reboot now and see if you get it back
<Maegllin> is it possible to restore the system in it's starting settings?
<madmike> moloot, so if I were to do this, I would just install the kdm package?  should I remove gdm as well?  is there anything I have to do to enable it?
<ubuntu_> Izinucs "login:   Stopping NTP                               Startin NTP"  there i add my user name and it asks for pw, and i can log into konsole, but not kde
<Maegllin> as the time i've putted it for 1st time in my pc
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: yep.. that's where you can type all that I listed.
<MoLoot> madmike, when I went to install it, it asked me which one I'd like to use, and just picked kdm... ;)
<Oniak> can anyone help?
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: ok, I must write that down. Am right now on a live CD in order to get into irc.
<Maegllin> hmm?
<oCean_> !cam | Oniak
<ubottu> Oniak: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AnnonyMouse3> morning laddies
<exon_> is there a possibility t make a restorepoint in ubuntu like in the damn windhoze
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: If that doesnt' work you could always sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * MoLoot is being a jerk in another irc channel/server and cracking himself up
<Maegllin> pls someone gief a help
<adaptr> Maegllin: the system, or your user ?
<Maegllin> system
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: One more thing. I had tried startx and got the error: no xsession fiel in /home/user, Xsession file in home user, no session manager found, no window manager found, no terminal emulator found
<adaptr> your user is trivial: remove everything from your home directory and log out
<adaptr> the system.. not so much
<Maegllin> and how the heck i will fix sound lol
<ubuntu_> Izinucs and before I get to console login it says: Kinit no resume image
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: the other way to attempt to start x is by typing .. sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: That's all the info i get. Hopefully it tells you something about the reason
<BigBig5> Does any one play Urban Terror
<manacim> nah i play tremulous
<monkey2> mrwes: hey, the URLs you sent me helped, thanks! i had to find where /grub/stage1 was and then I setup (hdX) to setup grub on that partition. Thanks.
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: sounds like you first need to do the updates then maybe sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. that will reinstall the entire desktop environment again.. no need to reformat or anything.
<Oniak> the !cam didnt seem to help
<familiamontoya> Hey, i need help with firefox 3,0 Ubuntu 8.10
<rrplay> I play Prey
<AnnonyMouse3> trying to figure out network idiosyncrasy:
<AnnonyMouse3> have 2 NIC interfaces on system: eth0 & eth1
<AnnonyMouse3> set up bridging on eth0 & br0 (for VM) has static IP, but eth0 has DHCP IP
<AnnonyMouse3> having trouble locating doccos on issue
<AnnonyMouse3> could someone pls advise on URL?
<FloodBot1> AnnonyMouse3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ann1> hi. i need some help
<whacked> i have created a dual boot but windows does not appear on grub boot loader, I have 2 separate hd's one for windows the other ubuntu. when i installed ubuntu i physically unplugged the windows Hd so when installing ubuntu it would not be able to detect that HD,  i have tried to install Ubuntu with both Hd connnected but Ubuntu always wanted me to use the Hd that windows was installed on, i did try to manual install to 
<guntbert> !ask | Ann1
<ubottu> Ann1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whacked> i have install kgrubeditor which appear making the process easier to understand
<burkmat> whacked, You need to modify your menu.lst file.
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: that's good news, if I don't loose any data then
<guntbert> AnnonyMouse3: maybe ##networking is better for your problem
<Ann1> its already on my pc, but when I boot up in xubuntu, an installer thing pops up but i have problems installing it. the partitioner keeps crashing
<whacked> yes i have kgrubeditor install
<mrwes> monkey2, sure -- glad you got it sorted out
<whacked> i like it it make things more visual with suggestions
<AnnonyMouse3> thnx guntbert
<ubuntu_> Izinucs will I have to backup anything?  a had a hell lota notes in tomboy. Will they still be there or should i back em up?
<BCM43> Ann1: try the alternate installer
<whacked> i know my windows HD is Hd0.0
<Ann1> whats the alternate installer?
<farsight> anyone know whether there is an eee pc IRC?
<_VIM_> ubuntu_: that's why I use Google Notebook :P
<zenlinuxNH> Is there an official irc channel for the global bug jam?
<familiamontoya> There is a probem. Firefox don't open well almost all the wep pages. It seems like is loading all the time, the back button doesn work. I update all it to 3.0 version. Since i have the problem
<mrwes> monkey2, sure -- glad you got it sorted out
<ubuntu_> _VIM_ why?
<Ann1> whats the alternate installer for xubuntu?
<BCM43> !install | Ann1
<ubottu> Ann1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<mrwes> familiamontoya, you have to set the backspace key for the back button in about:config
<_VIM_> ubuntu_: if ubuntu crashes, i dont loose my notes :)
<BCM43> Ann1: ok, that did not help, sorry, one sec
<_VIM_> lose*
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: ok, forat update, upgrade and dist upgrade, then see if it works, if not install kubuntu-desktop. Right?
<ubuntu_> first*
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: yes..
<BCM43> Ann1: third part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Oniak> I cannot get my webcam working, I tried the webcam page on ubuntu, its a generic usb webcamera
<madmike> moloot: when did it ask you what to use?  when you went to install linux?
<whacked> thanks burk you think i dont realize this
<BCM43> Oniak: is it plugged in?
<whacked> if i make one typo or wrong concept everyhting can get screwed
<Oniak> yes
<Ann1> thanks
<Oniak> its plugged in...
<farsight> is it mounter?
<farsight> mounted*
<whacked> so i am not really up for guessing what to do
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: sorry for the many misspellings, am not good in fast typing.   What about backups. Do I need to beackup any folder or will my home and even kde config remain untouched?
<whacked> has anyone use kgrubeditor
<burkmat> !who | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<farsight> oniak: is the usb webcam mounted? Ubuntu doesn't always mount usb devices
<Oniak> Im not sure, how can I tell?
<BCM43> Oniak: ok, I just realized how stupid that sounded. Do lsusb, which should tell everything that is plugged in. That is why I asked you to plug it in.
<Izinucs> ubuntu_: your home will remain as well as your user name and password
<whacked> i just want someone that really good at understand Grub and stop sending me too sight with how to
<farsight> Oniak: does it appear as a device in the device manager?
<whacked> i can provide info needed
<ubuntu_> Izinucs: Thank you. Will try that now.
<BCM43> whacked: what is the problem?
<ubuntu_> Izinucs Thanks for oyur help: )  cya
<familiamontoya> No, i'm trying to say that i can't go back. For example: search in google ''aaaa''. Then, appears aaa in a wikipedia link. But, i cant go back again to google.com       -
<Oniak> in the terminal for lsusb it says Microdia PC camera
<BCM43> familiamontoya: firefox?
<burkmat> whacked, You're not going to screw everything up by making a typo, at worst you're going to have to edit it and fix the problem... Nobody is going to be able to give you a 100% definitive answer.
<familiamontoya> yeah
<Oniak> In brackets SN9C201
<whacked> windows does not appear on grub list, because i removed the HD from PC so Ubuntu would only see the HD i wanted to install on
<whacked> so now i need to add windows HD to grub list
<familiamontoya> Yeah, i use firefox
<whacked> but i really dont want to make mistakes doing so
<whacked> i am using Kgrubeditor
<whacked> which for me make things appear easier to do
<whacked> it provide suggestions an labels assigned to discs
<Oniak> lsusb
<BCM43> Oniak: ok, can you put the complete result of lsusb in pastebin?
<Oniak> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0c45:627b Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201)
<Oniak> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Oniak> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Oniak> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Oniak> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> Oniak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oniak> Sorry
<Oniak> forgot about pastebin
<whacked> ubuntu is on dev/sdb1 and windows is dev/sda1
<familiamontoya> ere is a probem. Firefox don't open well almost all the wep pages. It seems like is loading all the time, the back button doesn work. I update all it to 3.0 version. Since i have the problem                             i'm trying to say that i can't go back. For example: search in google ''aaaa''. Then, appears aaa in a wikipedia link. But, i cant go back again to google.com                    Yeah, i use firefox
<porter1> Hey, can someone else here try out the Kohana PHP framework website? It causes Firefox here to run incredibly slow for no apparent reason...
<whacked> and root for dev/sda1 is (hd0,0)
<panickedthumb> familiamontoya, do you actually have the back button?
<familiamontoya> Yeah
<BCM43> Oniak: try this, tell me if you need help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982471
<familiamontoya> I have it.
<panickedthumb> You might want to try wiping your firefox profile
<familiamontoya> Thanks, i'll
<Oniak> Thanks for the link I have to go for a small bit, if it does not work I'll come back
<porter1> And I'm running 64bit Intrepid and the website slows everything down
<BCM43> familiamontoya: I had this problem once, I forgot how I fixed it, I may have simply restarted either firefox or ubuntu
<familiamontoya> BCM43, i have restarted firefox and ubuntu like 10 times.
<BCM43> familiamontoya: oh. have you tried the firefox irc? they might know more
<whacked> for kernel should i chose root device,root uuid,read only,queit or splash
<familiamontoya> No, i don't know the pege. Do you?
<BadOmen> familiamontoya: what is your problem I just loged on =)
<goku> hi
<BCM43> familiamontoya: #firefox
<familiamontoya> Thanks
<whacked> i need someone that's really good with grub to help out
<alucardromero> Where do fonts go in GNOME?
<whacked> and not someone that send my to a URL and say try that
<alucardromero> Looking to import some fonts from Windows.
<_VIM_>  /home/alucardromero/.fonts
<Frozen[Alt]> Please help me in REPOSITORY ISSUE
<_VIM_> create it
<guntbert> !attitude | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alucardromero> Thank you... even though they're under my home directory, will they be available system wide?
<Frozen[Alt]> I cant find a list for feisty for the sources.list
<Frozen[Alt]> sources.list is empty..
<hmw> whacked - let us know, what you are looking for
<Frozen[Alt]> I can do noothing
<guntbert> Frozen[Alt]: feisty has reached "eol"
<guntbert> !eol | Frozen[Alt]
<ubottu> Frozen[Alt]: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<_VIM_> alucardromero: I think for that you have to create .fonts in /usr/share something or another
<redvamp128> whacked:  here is 2 sites- before you go mental-- the first is the official grub manual- GNU GRUB Manual 0.97 <http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/>  the next link I think does a fair job of explaining how grub works and with some examples- grub page <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm>
<alucardromero> Oh okay.
<alucardromero> Thank you again.
<cphillips> i am trying to mount an iso, but it asks me to specify the filesystem type even when i do specify it
<BCM43> redvamp128: I don't think he wants sites
<_VIM_> alucardromero: np
<guntbert> !pm | Frozen[Alt]
<ubottu> Frozen[Alt]: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cphillips> .join #ubuntu-us-oh
<AlanJenkins> cphillips: what command are you using?
<ironrose> Does anyone know how I can get rid of the "
<ironrose> "Reading files needed to boot"
<AlanJenkins> cphillips: i typically use sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop ./isfile.iso ./mountdir
<_VIM_> oh alucardromero there's a command you have to run after adding fonts, maybe someon in here can remember it better than I can :)
<BCM43> ironrose: where?
<Frozen[Alt]> guntbert, can I PM you?
<ironrose> BCM43: when loading Ubuntu
<whacked> i looking to properly add My windows to the Grub list ? it listed as dev/sda1 (hd0,0) and Ubuntu is dev/sdb/ (hd0,1)
<alucardromero> Hmm... I'll look it up on the web.
<_VIM_> ok
<BCM43> ironrose: why do you want to get rid of it?
<oCean_> Frozen[Alt]: Upgrading from 7.04 is a long way. See next link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<guntbert> Frozen[Alt]: I have no solution for you, read the links ubottu gave you
<_VIM_> alucardromero:
<whacked> and i am trying to edit my grub using a Gui app called Kgrubeditor
<cphillips> AlanJenkins, sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /iso /media/iso
<redvamp128> whacked:  most of the windows needs the -- rootnoverify (instead of the root)
<BCM43> whacked: why a gui?
<_VIM_> i have it in my notes...  lol 'fc-cache'
<irclestu> Trying to use ubuntu for 1st time Can anyone suggest any reason why I can't seem to get my graphics working properly (I cant get any 3d type things - and cant turn on visual effect for desktop) - do I need a driver? and if so, how can I get one?
<ironrose> BCM43: i messed with my partitions, and before that, it didn't come up. I'm assuming I mounted something wrong?
<hmw> whacked: try hd(1,x) instead of (hd0,x) or vice versa. somtimes the numbering of the drives change. this is just a guess.
<whacked> just appears easier for me to understand
<BCM43> ironrose: does it boot?
<oCean_> Frozen[Alt]: there is a sources.list on next link if you really want to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<cphillips> AlanJenkins, and it still asks me to specify the filesystem type
<freegoo> hey guys, if i use dd command to copy a disk say "/media/ipod" would it back up the "Partition INFO" as well
<ironrose> BCM43: yes, it's just an annoyance cuz it takes longer
<AlanJenkins> cphillips: mmm thats odd have you tried without specifying the type?
<cphillips> AlanJenkins, yes, that is how i originally tried it
<whacked> I was arleady able edit duplicate items on grub with Kgrubeditor , so i feel some success so far
<AlanJenkins> cphillips: can you open the iso in fileroller to make sure it isnt corrupted?
<hmw> cphillips AlanJenkins - maybe the iso is broken? you could try mounting another for checking, and maybe you can use the iso with some cd burn program for a test, too.
<whacked> i not guessing with Grub list
<crueltoss> ..
<Goku> aa
<AlanJenkins> hmw: yeh that was my next idea =)
<hmw> whacked - my proposal was based on a guess. you could use the UUID to be sure to reach the correct drive
<whacked> i edit grub the other night and then when i went into bios to chose HD it boot ubuntu on which every HD i chose
<_VIM_> alucardromero: fc-cache
<BCM43> ironrose: perhaps this can help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<whacked> Kgrubeditor helps me as i go along in process
<irclestu> hey guys - anyone able to help? Trying to use ubuntu for 1st time Can anyone suggest any reason why I can't seem to get my graphics working properly (I cant get any 3d type things - and cant turn on visual effect for desktop) - do I need a driver? and if so, how can I get one?
<whacked> but i am still not sure of choices
<trendy> I need some help with a Wubi install, and I'm not sure whether the problem is Wubi or Ubuntu.  Anyone like to help?
<raven_> is there any diff between ubuntu server edition and ubuntu other than the lack of interface?
<manacim> irclestu: go to system > admin > hardware drivers
<BadOmen> irclestu: check the menu Administration -> Hardweredriver (sorry for my bad english)
<raven_> i'd just like to ge4t a console install of ubuntu
<raven_> was considering JeOS
<BCM43> !prefix whacked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prefix whacked
<BCM43> !prefix | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hmw> irclestu manacim BadOmen - i once had to wget fglrx manually for my ATI card
<whacked> Like for instance grub was loading server kernel and with kgrubeditor i was easily able to change default boot order
<goku>  
<manacim> hmw what kind of ati card do you have
<irclestu> manacim, thx for the response - I tried, but its empty - says no propriety drivers in use on this system
<hmw> manacim - radeon 9600
<raven_> is there any diff between ubuntu server edition and ubuntu other than the lack of interface?
<raven_> i'd just like to ge4t a console install of ubuntu
<raven_> was considering JeOS
<manacim> irclestu:  what kind of card do you have
<raven_> ?
<FloodBot1> raven_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manacim> hmw: do you play games with it via wine?
<_VIM_> raven_: the kernel is different
<whacked> but know i would like to add windows to list dev/sda1, and ubuntu is dev/sdb1
<hmw> manacim no, at least no 3d stuff
<cphillips> AlanJenkins, it wont open in a burner, so i guess its bad
<BCM43> raven_: with the alt install cd you whould be able to install just the base system. Do you want x11?
<manacim> hmw: i am trying to figure out why the game counter strike keeps freezing my system
<alucardromero> _VIM_: No command necessary... it recognized them right away. ;)
<raven_> i'd like to probably install it at some point, BCM43
<_VIM_> alucardromero: sweet :)
<manacim> irclestu: i think you might have to install your drivers the "ubuntu way"
<irclestu> mamcim, its integrated on the  mb - the mb is Asus P5S800vm/s
<AlanJenkins> cphillips: what was it a ubuntu iso or something?
<manacim> are you using a laptop?
<hmw> manacim - i dont knwo much about such things. maybe your compiz is active? i know of some problems with 3d apps, when compiz is running
<BCM43> raven_: I would use the alt cd to install the base system and install the rest that you need after
<whacked> what should Kernel device be for windows
<cphillips> AlanJenkins, it was for a game
<manacim> hmw: nah i turned that off before i do any gaming
<AlanJenkins> cphillips: if so if you can find a torrent of the same file and tell it to download to that file it will repair it for you
<irclestu> no - its a desktop pc. Packard bell jobby
<whacked> root(device),Root uuid,
<rrplay> whacked,  menus1st default info here  in pastebin substitue your windows info and verify you ubuntu location
<hmw> whacked - find out the UUID of the windows partition and use that instead of the /dev/sdxx
<ironrose> BCM43: No, thats not it
<AlanJenkins> cphillips: damn =/
<Shininggg> whacked: i suggest burning a copy of supergrub disk a boot with that then you can change which os boot by default
<BCM43> ironrose: what is different?
<ubuntu__> Izinucs> am back. didnt work   etc/init.d/kdm start  said there is no stat /etc/init.d/kdm     then it said already running.   /     update, upgrade and distupgrad  and restart did not change anzthing and nothing was reinstalled
<manacim> irclestu: have you tried www.ubuntuforums.org and try searching for an answer there?
<whacked> ok how do i find menu list
<rrplay> whacked,  paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/120772/
<whacked> I will paste ok
<genii> whacked: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ironrose> BCM43: Splash screen is fine. it's just before it, it loads this long list of stuff
<BCM43> ironrose: and it takes longer to boot?
<ironrose> yup
<hmw> ironrose - did you remove the "quiet" option from the entry in your menu.lst?
<hmw> ironrose - oh... forget what i said
<whacked> is it sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ubuntu__> Izinucs sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   show a long list of files sayin its recommended to install the menationed packed but that its not done.   and final line>   E  brolen packages
<whacked> i tried Sudo and just /boot/grub/menu.lst within terminal to no success
<raven_> is there any compatibility concern with 64-bit ubuntu? will it work with 32-bit linux software just fine? wine? etc?
<trendy> What is the best way to submit a bug to Ubuntu with an internet connected install?
<BCM43> ironrose: does hibernate work?
<rrplay> whacked, you need to compare yours and the sample in pastebin
<ironrose> BCM43: It has something to do with an important partition i deleted. like an ext3 maybe? i dunno. It was there by default
<whacked> yes but how to get list
<BCM43> trendy: what is the bug
<irclestu> i did try, but couldnt find anything that looked like what i need. will try again. Thanks for your help
<guntbert> !bug | trendy
<ubottu> trendy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<whacked> i dont know what to type at terminal
<trendy> BCM43: several
<ubuntu__> what can I do_
<BadOmen>  whacked gksudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu__> ?
<BCM43> ironrose: try this:
<BCM43> ironrose: http://ggts.net/2008/05/13/reading-files-needed-to-boot/
<hmw> whacked - menu.lst is not a program, so sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst wont work. you want to open it in an editor
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone have any ideas?  alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<guntbert> BadOmen: thats gksu :)
<VicTheHunter> ﻿Hello, please help? When I watch videos with Cheese, or totem-plugin-viewer 2.22.1, the images come out looking interleaved, and the bottom half is columns of solid colors.  How can I fix this?
<BCM43> trendy: are you sure that they are bugs?
<ironrose> BCM43: ding ding. I'll look at this. Thank you
<BadOmen> guntbert: :)
<BCM43> ironrose: not problem
<trendy> BCM43: first bug--Update Manager doesn't display correctly.  Am seeing something similar in Winecfg.
<whacked> when i type gksudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst in terminal is just opens a new window with a blank page
<BCM43> trendy: is this a fresh install?
<VicTheHunter> "lspci | grep VGA" gives me
<VicTheHunter> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<ubuntu__> Can anybody help me?  I cannot login into kubuntu anymore. only konsole
<trendy> BCM43: Pretty much.  I'm under Wubi, though.
<redvamp128> whacked:  that is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BadOmen>  whacked gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whacked> under terminal right type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sergeant_Pony> any ideas on how to fix this?   alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<whacked> ok it worked this time sorry guys
<BCM43> !bugs | trendy
<ubottu> trendy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<trendy> BCM43: What I'm really looking to avoid is reporting a known bug.  If I can find a known bug, I'll just piggy back on that report.  Otherwise, I can file a new one.
<VicTheHunter> When I watch videos on my webcam, they come out green and ghosted.  Do I need a certain driver, or can a setting in Linux fix this?
<BCM43> trendy: search with google, but you need to be more specific than that
<raven_> 32 vs 64 bit ubuntu: if my comp (c2d) supports 64-bit, any reason not to use it?
<BCM43> raven_: not as stable
<whacked> sorry for be sarcastic guys
<trendy> BCM43: Ok, if it's not an issue you are familiar with here, then it's probably worth reporting.
<VicTheHunter> How can I disable the bold black system messages from appearing in this IRC?
<sebsebseb> raven_: there might be a few issues, with say Java Firefox Flash plugin, but otherwise should be alright
<whacked> i just pasted info
<sebsebseb> raven_: 64bit is better than 32bit
<raven_> can you compile ordinary linux apps from source on 64-bit linux?
<BCM43> trendy: true, if it is a double, then they will tell you, nothing lost
<whacked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120779/
<hmw> VicTheHunter - v4l2ucp lets you adjust webcam settings, but i guess, it is not the solution, you would need.
<sebsebseb> raven_: sure, and you can even run 32bit programs on it
<raven_> sebsebseb, ah then there's no good reason for me not to use it... wine works too i assume?
<sebsebseb> raven_: yes
<raven_> cool
<raven_> can always reinstall if it doesnt work out
<raven_> thanks
<VicTheHunter> hmw: is v4l2ucp a package I can install?
<sebsebseb> raven_: how much RAM?
<hmw> VicTheHunter yea
<tlacaelel> trying to install ubuntu onto a laptop with an external monitor.  I can see it all just fine when the installation starts from CD, but then it shuts off the monitor and I can't see what's going on.  Help?
<JudauVidan> What is the best BT client to use with ubuntu? (in your oppinions)
<hmw> tlacaelel - do you have a nvidia?
<VicTheHunter> hmw: thanks, I'll install it now
<BCM43> tlacaelel: try the alt cd.
<chaverma> hey if i had vi running on an ssh session that got disconnected when my client crashed, how can i reconnect to that vi session after i've reconnected?
<guntbert> !best | JudauVidan
<ubottu> JudauVidan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest69264> hello, I've accidentally associated a device to the wrong program "on plugged in", how can I disassociate it so it doesn't load the program & crash when I plug it in? thank you!
<rrplay> whacked, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/120772/ for windows compare with yours and add you windos info to menu.1st
<freegoo> how can i use dd to back up just the files on my external harddrive. change the formate of this drive (say hfs+ to hfs) then use dd to copy the files back onto the newly formated drive)
<freegoo> i can do the formating y self, but not sure how to copy just the files using dd
<sebsebseb> JudauVidan: Ktorrent
<raven_> sebsebseb, 3GB
<sebsebseb> raven_: that's good
<guntbert> chaverma: only if you started a "screen" session before
<sebsebseb> raven_: ,but I think you might not really get any 64bit advantages unless you got 4GB RAM at least
<rrplay> whacked, you already know your windowws sda1  (hd0,0) info for grub
<raven_> sebsebseb, im hoping to get faster compile speeds and possibly performance out of x86 emus via 64-bit
<sebsebseb> raven_:   also there's  a Adobe Flash for 64bit Linux that is meant to be better than the others, that you can get from site
<chaverma> guntbert: i think i actually had been running that in screen
<sebsebseb> raven_: if you want more speed well
<sebsebseb> raven_: Ext4 is an option in the next Ubuntu  in April
<tuxflavrdwafls> is there a "better" application than aptoncd
<hmw> freegoo - i think, you cant "just copy the files" with dd, because it is "disk dupe". you can make a backup with cp, i think you will want to use the -a switch, but do look up the man page yourself first
<sebsebseb> raven_: and you would have to do the partitions again for that so  yeah
<hmw> freegoo - with dd you can make complete copies of a partition, including empty sectors, though
<sebsebseb> raven_: maybe just keep 32bit Intrepid Ibex for now?  you are on Intrepid?  and then  start over  with Jaunty and use Ext4
<raven_> sebsebseb, i have no linux install atm
 * AlanJenkins loves dd
<raven_> sebsebseb, gonna need one to work with in the meantime anyway
<sebsebseb> raven_: oh  so your on Windows?
<q_> how to enable EAX for creative audigy se?
<guntbert> chaverma: then you connect to the machine again and reattach the old session (screen -r I believe, but "man screen" tells you )
<raven_> sebsebseb, yeah, but not new to linux or anything
<raven_> sebsebseb, been using it for years
<DIFH-iceroot> q_: i think there is no eax in llinux
<sebsebseb> raven_: well you could try a few distros out inside WIndows in virtualbox
<techqbert> Anybody ever get an NX session where no keys or clicks work anymore?  I can click on X top right for client but then  ican't click disconnect or terminate just as I can't type or click anything.
<whacked> honestly how is that going o help both menu list look so different
<raven_> sebsebseb, not rly necessary :D
<jme_009> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<q_> :)
<AlanJenkins> q_: there is no eax in linux unfortunately
<rrplay> whacked,  add you windows info to it see http://paste.ubuntu.com/120772/
<hmw> wow -what was this mass logout?
<whacked> how
<Guest69264>  I've accidentally associated a device to a wrong program when it's plugged in, how can I disassociate it so it doesn't load the program & crash everytime I plug it in? thank you!
<whacked> how to add windows info
<char00les> hello #ubuntu
<tuxflavrdwafls> Is there any similar programs to aptoncd, that may be "better"?
<q_> hope in future :)
<whacked>  gksudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst ityped this a terminal and pasted info like you requested
<char00les> where are the bin files or directories when i install apps by apt-get install apache2
<char00les> i already installed the apache, Mysql, php
<hmw> char00les what do you want to achive?
<whacked> i typed in terminal  gksudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst, then i pasted all info to Ubuntupastebin
<rrplay> whacked, you only needed to add the windows info at the bottom of your file
<char00les> it works, because when i do http://localhost/ -> it works
<whacked> so i am not sure what you know want ?
<guntbert> char00les:  dpkg-query -L apache2 should tell you
<whacked> yes i am aware of that, that why i came here looking for help
<alexG> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 on a G4 PPC Mac, and my disc drive is always out. When I try to press eject on the keyboard, it puts the tray back in for a second, and then pushes it back out again. What's going on :-S?
<topdawg> i loaded ubuntu 8.10 everything was fine except my tv out didnt work so i loaded the ati driver from ati the 2nd screen came on on reboot without anything else. but now the tv screen flickers when i load a program and both screens pause every few seconds on videos it pauses for a sceond then skips ahead to where it would have been with no pause the pause occurs every 3 seconds or so the pause is a second or less. any ideas?
<rrplay> whacked are you reading the info in editing the file it is all there for you
<char00les> sweet, thanks guntbert
<kristian7> is spotify being made for linux as well?
<whacked> lines 150 to 156
<rrplay> whacked, http://paste.ubuntu.com/120772/ lines 150 to 156 please
<rrplay> whacked, add these for your install
<tlacaelel> what is the alt cd ?
<guntbert> !alternate | tlacaelel
<ubottu> tlacaelel: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<tlacaelel> cool :-)
<kristian7> !spotify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spotify
<pipegeek> eek.
<Guest69264>  I've accidentally associated a device to a wrong program when it's plugged in, how can I disassociate it so it doesn't load the program & crash everytime I plug it in? does anyone know? thank you!
<whacked> sorry no idea how to add 150 to 156
<whacked> i have only been on linux for 2 weeks
<rrplay> whacked,  hang on man
<whacked> i guessing i still can use Kgrubeditor and just copy info from the listed you created
<happyface_0> help! gnome is acting crazy and not allowing me to click or type unless i press buttons 100 times
<whacked> sure np rrplay
<rrplay> whacked,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/120783/   change title for windows to whatever you want
<RA1> hi, newb here, i have a question about rsync: it seems you can rsync from a machine that is running sshd, as long as you have a usable user/pass onto that machine
<RA1> what then, is the motivation of using rsync --daemon
<RA1> everything i read just tells you how to run the daemon, but i can't see the difference
<ney> hi all! iv just installed my wifi eth rtl 8185, via ndiswrapper. now it appears on my network tab. now i wanna test via ad hoc with a xp machine
<ney> is there another gui for that?
<kristian7> Newbie Question : will installing/running wine cause a security risk?
<grndslm> happyface_0:  press only 1 time
<grndslm> don't repeat
<guntbert> RA1: I'd say ask in ##networking
<happyface_0> grndslm: it's not lagging, it's just messed up somehow
<grndslm> happyface_0:  delete all the gnome related config files
<happyface_0> grndslm: this is using the live cd
<grndslm> that's the only way i know how to fix it
<BadOmen> happyface_0: I don't want to know how long time that tolk to write =)
<hmw> happyface_0 - does it happen, when you "click" with the keyboard shortcuts, too?
<grndslm> hah.... then, definitely click once.
<grndslm> keyboardz rule!
<hmw> grndsl - console rules
<happyface_0> hmw: yes, if I try to open the gnome-launcher I have to click alt+f2 until it responds
<grndslm> what i'd like to know is what is the difference between openbox, openstep, gnustep, & windowmaker
<whacked> ok still dont know what to do with info you pasted
<guntbert> !ot | grndslm
<ubottu> grndslm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whacked> but thanks for help anyways
<grndslm> doh!
<RA1> guntbert: thanks!
<rrplay> whacked, that is you neew menus.1st  ust edit the name of windows under title
<[M]Maxwell> k is there anyway i can get ndiswrapper working with ubuntu 8.04?
<happyface_0> hmw: but it responds to everything [for like 10 seconds] if I switch in/out of the x-server session
<galvanize> could someone give me some guidance please?
<guntbert> RA1: I hope you get what you want, if not you can try #ubuntu-offtopic too
<whacked> yeah ok but how to get the edit file back to where it needs to be ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, I found a monitor and am in the middle of a PXE boot, Ive gotten the isntaller running
<whacked> you missing info required to perform task
<galvanize>  The outgoing/STMP server needs to be set to my internet service provider's address, how would i go about finding this and what is it? I'm setting up thunderbird...
<hmw> happyface_0 - hmm... no idea. sounds like some program is working against you. do you have a keyboard/mouse-macro program in use, perhaps?
<whacked> how is editing a list going to impact my pc
<RA1> guntbert: gotcha
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but whenever I pick a server to install from, I get a "server contains bad file" error
<Iceman_B^Ltop> on every server
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how cna this be ?
<whacked> it like edit note pad and saving file it going to change the boot
<rrplay> whacked, you want to acces your windows right
<happyface_0> hmw: no, this is using the live cd... it did strange thing with the ubuntu installer aswell...
<whacked> no
<guntbert> galvanize: you must ask your ISP
<whacked> yes of course
<rrplay> whacked, that is your neew file   save the org as a backup but the new one is the one you were asking about
<galvanize> guntbert: so no way to find out on my own?
<happyface_0> how do I get internet access in my chroot?
<whacked> i have no idea how take and edit file then apply to terminal assuming that where the info eventually going to be placed
<hmw> happyface_0 - this advise is just a generic one - try disabling onboard peripherals and pull out everything, you dont need to boot (soundcards, usb controllers, etc) and see, if the bug keeps appearing
<guntbert> galvanize: usually ISPs publish this sort of info on their web site
<orudie> cant find an option in pidgin to start conference chat
<whacked> you are assumming i know what to do with the edit file
<orudie> does anyone know how to do that ?
<rrplay> whacked, download http://paste.ubuntu.com/120783/ save as menu.1st save previous as menus.1st-bck
<galvanize> guntbert: thanks, thats what i was thinking. thanks again.
<guntbert> galvanize: wasn't too much :)
<xiphias_> hi people :)
<dash9> hi, is there a "software source" which provides more up to date Wine packages, for Ubuntu?
<xiphias_> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Izinucs> dash9: you might check with getdeb.net or just compile it.
<happyface_0> thanks hmw
<hmw> happyface_0 - i doubt it, but you could check the integrity of the live cd, too (its an option at boot time)
<happyface_0> I've done that already thanks though hwm
<whacked> ok i saved file
<magcius> Yay! No more brown!
<whacked> as menu.lst-bck
<rrplay> whacked, the past bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/120783/ is the new menus.1st
<pyrohotdog> Why does alsamixer say card "PulseAudio" chip "PulseAudio"? I have one volume control and at full volume it's hardly audible.
<whacked> yes i saved that file to my home folder
<aprilhare> hello. i want to alter $PATH permanently as it is somewhat inconvenient. how do i do that with ubuntu?
<whacked> as menu.lst-bck
<rrplay> whacked, it has to be in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<ney> is there a good gui for wireless networking, besides the newtork tab originally on ubuntu?
<hmw> aprilhare - you could change the path in .bashrc or .bash-profile (your home dir). you will need to look up, how it is to be done properly, but i think its something like export PATH=$PATH;/new/path/here
<whacked> and how to accomplish that ?
<rrplay> whacked,  you need to be root  so sudo <file> /boot/grub/menu.1st
<whacked> like i said 2 weeks on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ney: i've always thought wicd was pretty good.... what problem are you having?
<rrplay> whacked,  you are just really editing a text file
<whacked> so i type sudo menu.lst.bck/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh wait, I'm trying the advanced install
<aprilhare> thanks hmw
<rrplay> whacked, you are to use the pastbin file that i made you for your menu.1st
<whacked> you mot providing all the steps sorry
<whacked> your not telling me what to do with the file , sorry you think you are
<_VIM_> lol
<jcapinc> alright, odd issue, on 8.10 you know how you hold down some keys like down in Firefox to make it scroll down continuosly, then in an editer you press backspace and it will backspace untill you lift off backspace, well it stopped doing that and im not really sure why, is there a menu I may have messed with that I did this?
<whacked> so know you dont want me to save as menu.lst-bck anymore
<rrplay> whacked, whare is the pastebin file that i had made you
<whacked> and what to save as
<whacked> you mentioned once to save as menu.lst-bck \
<rrplay> whacked, save it as newmenu1
<whacked> sorry you are not making sense
<whacked> missing steps
<rrplay> whacked,  your orfiginal file was the backup
<rrplay> whacked, the new pastebin file is the neew menus.1st
<ney> IndyGunFreak: well, i wanna make a ad hoc with a xp machine
<rrplay> menus.1st
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, does anyone know how an install over the network works?
<IndyGunFreak> dash9: or here's a whild and crazy idea, add the wine repository to your source list, and install wine, then you'll update when the wine repo does i do believe
<rrplay> whacked, copy the pastebin file to /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I keep getting stuck at the point where I need to pick a mirror
<aprilhare> for the record i needed to alter /etc/bash.bashrc - works :)
<aprilhare> bye all
<whacked> i have no idea how to copy that info sorry
<alpha7> i having problem with the scanner
<alpha7> with the program xsane
<rrplay> whacked, what is the name of the pastebin file and where is it ??
<whacked> oh you folder location under file system
<whacked> you want to paste to file system folders
<alpha7> I recieve "failed to start scanner : error during device i/o"
<whacked> you could have said that
<rrplay> whacked, yes
<hlm> I have setup my keyboard layout for shift to disable capslock, but only my right shift disables capslock
<whacked> i was thinking terminal i am like how to paste to terminal all this info
<rrplay> whacked, sudo cp ,pastebinfile. /boot/grub/menu.1st
<whacked> so i cant just copy info to folder location
<dash9> IndyGunFreak, thanks, it worked!
<guntbert> rrplay: souldn't that be menu.lst not menu.1st ??
<rrplay> whacked, you have to be root
<IndyGunFreak> dash9: well.. yeah..lol
<guntbert> *shouldn't
<hlm> I have setup my keyboard layout for shift to disable capslock, but only my right shift disables capslock, how do I fix it so my left shift will disable capslock?
<whacked> i have to give instructions with sudo
<whacked> under terminal
<austin_> im trying to start lmms, any help please?
<whacked> getting more confused as time goes by
<alpha7> can anyone help me
<rrplay> guntbert, yeah thanks  taking a bit here
<whacked> i thought you just agreed to pasting info into folder
<austin_> anyone?
<hlm> austin_, do you get any errors?
<austin_> hlm: yah, i'm trying to install with that Cmake
<whacked> ok i give up
<austin_> hlm: and it not workign out right
<whacked> this is getting to frustrating
<rrplay> whacked, just check that the new menu.1st is the new pastbin menu
<whacked> i understand that
<whacked> but how to apply
<hlm> austin_, I am not a tech person, im just trying to make YOU GIVE us the ERRORS
#ubuntu 2009-02-21
<rrplay> whacked, please post you menu.1st file
<austin_> hlm: actually, gimmi a sec...
<hlm> I have setup my keyboard layout for shift to disable capslock, but only my right shift disables capslock, how do I fix it so my left shift will disable capslock?
<hmw> rrplay - why do you always say menu.1st? it is menu.lst
<[M]Maxwell>  k is there anyway i can get ndiswrapper working with ubuntu 8.04?
<_VIM_> hlm you have linux, you're a tech person now :)
<guntbert> !repeat | hlm
<ubottu> hlm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hlm> _VIM_, your probably right :-)
<rrplay> menu.1st
<austin_> hlm:
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hm
<austin_> CMake Error: The source directory "/home" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<austin_> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<hlm> guntbert, terribly sorry, I wont do it again :-(
<austin_> hlm:
<austin_> CMake Error: The source directory "/home" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<austin_> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> where can I find the boot files for PXE ?
<hlm> austin_, I do no know anything about 'cmake'
<DigitalKiwi> it's a build system
<guntbert> hlm: I didn't want to make you sorry :)
<austin_> hlm: how do i go about intallling it though, i just want to get it in, i dont care how
<DigitalKiwi> now you know about it
<hlm> austin_, cmakelists.txt is missing
<hmw> rrplay - the file is defenitely /boot/grub/menu.lst ("list") - just go there and look
<hlm> austin_, lmms is available through synaptics package manager
<rrplay> hw yeah thanks again
<hmw> rrplay yw
<austin_> hlm: i can't find it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ <-- does anyone know if this is working?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> or should I take an earlier release?
<hlm> austin_, I did a simple search for lmms and found 'lmms' and 'lmms-common'
<austin_> hlm: i'm in kubuntu, and in adept, lmms doesn't bring up any reuslts
<guntbert> !info lmms| austin_
<ubottu> austin_ is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<[M]Maxwell> rrplay: i am trying to upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 and for some reason its not installing
<austin_> x(
<mrwes> heh
<guntbert> !info lmm_
<ubottu> Package lmm_ does not exist in intrepid
<rrplay> hw tired need jave  lets get whacked menus.lst good to go i made him this http://paste.ubuntu.com/120783/
<guntbert> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3424 kB, installed size 8136 kB
<hlm> austin_, im in ubuntu, so the only other thing I can recommend is 'sudo apt-get install lmms'
<hmw> rrplay - whacked is to copy that text into his menu.lst? thats it?
<hmw> whacked - are you on ubuntu right now?
<happyface_0> I have a bootable 1GB pata hdd and an unbootable 250gb sata hdd... how can I get an ubuntu install to work correctly on this setup?
<austin_> hlm: still not working....isn't ubuntu and kubuntu the same when it comes to installign thigns?
<rrplay> hw yep  he need to get his windos xp to his buntu menu that al
<hmw> whacked - i mean, do you chat from within ubuntu here?
<mrp> happyface_0: you will need to configure /boot on the 1gb and then / on the 250gb
<hlm> austin_, I thought they are... they come from the same base
<rrplay> brb
<guntbert> austin_: did you enable universe?
<alpha7> anybody here use SCANNER!
<austin_> guntbert: I don't recall so ( I don't know what that means), so no
<hmw> whacked - you still here?
<whacked> ok went to file system/boot/grub then opened menu.lst with text editor and paste info that you created , then save
<whacked> i can do that
<alpha7> i have problem with my scanner
<martinpaul> hi, is there a command to switch the num lock on?
<guntbert> !info lmms | austin_
<alpha7> failed to start scanner : error during device i/o
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3424 kB, installed size 8136 kB
<hmw> whacked - yes, just save. i hope you made a backup of the original menu.lst before saving.
<whacked> i will make back up
<hmw> whacked - to make a backup go to terminal and type sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.orig
<austin_> guntbert: I don't get it...i'm not very    linux savy right now
<hlm> can anyone help me with my capslock shift-disable problem?
<guntbert> austin_: go to System/adminstration/software sources
<austin_> guntbert:ok
<rrplay> whacked,  i think you got it now
<hmw> hlm: remove the caps lock key from your keyboard with a screwdriver *g*
<mrp> martinpaul: `sudo apt-get install numlockx` and then `numlockx on`
<rrplay> thanks hmw
<hlm> hmw, thats not what im looking to do
<whacked> ai am not allowed to save changes
<hmw> hlm - sorry... i cant help you really.
<austin_> guntbert:  got it open
<martinpaul> mrp: for the console
<eeliottheking> Alright, i am having problems connecting my wiimote to Hardy.  A detailed description of my problem can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/
<hlm> hmw, I kind of figured from your comment..
<th__> how many linux users are there?
<whacked> so this has to be done in terminal guessing
<mrp> martinpaul: yes that is through console
<guntbert> austin_: check the second line (community....) universe
<happyface_0> thanks mrp I'll try that
<hlm> th__, in a sense, everyone uses linux everyday... it was a dugg I do believe
<austin_> guntbert:  it is checked...
<martinpaul> mrp: no i mean, i need that for the console not for x
<th__> hlm, yes i know that. but desktop i meant
<mrp> martinpaul: they are console commands sorry? the program is just called "numlockx" but it is not a x program
<hlm> th__, most likely 99% of the USERS in #ubuntu use a linux desktop
<whacked> i not able to edit changes while in the Grub folder, says permissions denied
<alpha7> anybody here use SCANNER!?
<guntbert> austin_: ok, close it again, and start system/administration/synaptic
<martinpaul> :@
<alpha7> I have problem with mines failed to start scanner : error during device i/o
<hmw> hlm - i never saw a computer, which disabled the caps lock only with the right shift key. does your left shift work normally?
<hlm> !info scanner
<ubottu> Package scanner does not exist in intrepid
<mrp> happyface_0: you should be able to do it with the standard ubuntu installed at the partition configuration point.
<hlm> hmw, yes, it works like a normal shift key
<hmw> whacked: you need to be root for having the acces rights
<tritium> guntbert: scanners are supported with the xsane package, installed by default
<happyface_0> mrp: I'm doing that right now, but at the end of the install wizzard, where do I point GRUB to be at? hd0?
<austin_> guntbert: got it
<guntbert> tritium: ??
<pulse00> hi there. is there a way to select the installed packages during an ubuntu installation ?
<hmw> whacked rrplay what was the program for editing? like gksudo gedit ??
<alpha7> tritium: but it's not working for me
<PixelBlur> Hey guys is Leny stable enough to upgrade to right now? Heard it was coming out soon but i don't c anything on the ubuntu site.
<elvirolo> pulse00: nope
<mrp> happyface_0: how are your drives connected?
<alpha7> tritium: failed to start scanner : error during device i/o
<hmw> whacked - try gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whacked> thois is not working
<hlm> hmw, LEFT shift RIGHT shift
<pulse00> elvirolo, so no way to install ubuntu without pulseaudio
<hmw> whacked - permission?
<guntbert> austin_: <ctrl>F, then type the name (lsmm)
<rrplay> hmw : yep someone elase got him started usuing that
<austin_> guntbert: ok
<hmw> whacked - maybe its the wrong program, i dont know, if you have nano. try sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jk60> Is security.ubuntu.com down for long?  Ping to it fails and apt-get update times out on it.
<ScottG489> What is a good powerful media player?
<_VIM_> rrplay: that would be me , i didnt wanna confuse him further by telling him to use VIM heh
<elvirolo> pulse00: AFAIK, no, i'm afraid :(
<rrplay> hmw ;originally whacked was using a k gui editor
<rrplay> then using gedit
<hmw> ScottG489 mplayer plays a pizza, if you manage to stuff it into your drive. mplayer-gui is a useable gnome gui, but its not very fancy. vlc is good, too
<guntbert> austin_: lmms :) - gives two lines
<Iceman_B^Ltop> k, I dunno what 	did, but I got the network install working
<austin_> guntbert: nope, nothign shows..
<rrplay> _VIM : di not wanna suggest nano either
<Iceman_B^Ltop> probably because I gave it an ip manually
<austin_> guntbert: wate nvm yes i see two lines
<DJNomad> my device manager lists my media card reader but dont want to mount it
<_VIM_> oh god especially Nano LOL
<rrplay> java  yes better  now
<hmw> _VIM_ vim would be too much for a newbie *g* but nano is intuitiv, afair
<vijay> hello
<hmw> _VIM_ why not suggesting nano? (i dont know it very well)
<rrplay> hmw just copy and paste the menu i made in the pastebin
<austin_> guntbert: then what do i do
<hmw> rrplay - there seems to be a permission problem now
<ScottG489> hmw: I've had mpalyer for a while and it does have a lot of options but its all like technical options. The only real thing I see that mplayer has is that it supports a playlist
<_VIM_> hmw just a matter of preference really
<guntbert> austin_: now select lmms and say "yes" in the follwing dialog - you will need several packages too
<hmw> ScottG489 - did you ever try the mplayer-gui? its quite nice
<rrplay> sudo cp pastebin saved file to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hmw> _VIM_ i am glad, because i directed that poor newbie to nane a minute ago *pfew*
<doc``> ok what program is good for ipods?
<ChrisAshton84> Hi, am I crazy?  I keep seeing a package called ia32-libs on the forums (and online package database) but it's not available for me - what do I need to do to get it?
<austin_> guntbert: there is no yes....i can left click and it gives otpiosn to reintall and un install
<ScottG489> hmw: Is there a better gui? I mean I dont use it by the command line
<_VIM_> It's called an Editor War, it's been going since ED, Pico, Emacs, VI and who knows how many years before those even
<guntbert> austin_: on the line with the name lmms there is a check-box, select that
<yun-haow> can i spaek indonesian here
<_VIM_> no
<hmw> ScottG489 - huh? mplayer-gui is just a normal player window... did i miss something here?
<yun-haow> please?
<_VIM_> !english > yun-haow
<ubottu> yun-haow, please see my private message
<Amenhoteph> you can, but it won't do you much good
<nickrud> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<austin_> guntber: then what do i select
<hmw> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<yun-haow> hallo..
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay I give up, when I hit the " download instllation modules" button, nothing happens
 * nickrud hides
<yun-haow> any bady here,,
<yun-haow> please help me,,
<eeliottheking> ok.  will someone please take a look at my wiimote problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/
<_VIM_> lmao nickrud I just caught that
<nickrud> !id | yun-haow
<ubottu> yun-haow: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ia> eeem, looks like security.ubuntu.com is down. No?
<hmw> yun-haow http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<th__> k
<guntbert> austin_: you get a dialog "mark additional....", click on "mark"
<Fund> I have (Feisty Fawn) 7.04 .. can I put interpid repository on it ?? and then.. sudo apt-get update ??
<_VIM_> fund bad idea
<austin_> guntber: no i se mark reinstall and mark remove
<ScottG489> hmw: Well for example, how do i set it to loop songs and not just stop? Or how do I stop it from keep opening a damn video window when the program starts or when songs end
<nickrud> Fund, upgrades are only supported from one release to the next
<vijay> hello any one how can i install windows media player,im following this ,but not able to see the media player in wine:http://www.wine-reviews.net/microsoft/windows-media-player-9-aamp-10-on-linux-with-wine.html
<_VIM_> Fund you could try !Backports for a few updated goodies
<hmw> ScottG489 - i see your point now. Maybe you will like VLC, it has many more options in the gui
<nickrud> Fund, you could go 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 , but you'd be better off backing up your data and reinstalling
<hmw> vijay - maybe you want to look into the "winetricks" thingy instead
<semanticpc> when i use X 11 how can i change the font ??
<nickrud> semanticpc, in ubuntu/gnome, system->prefs->appearance -> fonts tab
<guntbert> austin_: the boxes are colored? then you have it already, but you can right click and "reinstall"
<austin_> guntbert: where would i find it...
<aprilhare> this is strange: i installed sun java 1.6.0_14-ea by hand. now i can run vuze from a bash shell, but not from icon. the icon doesn't do anything now. anyone have any ideas?
<guntbert> austin_: you are still in synaptic?
<semanticpc> nickrud: i am using ssh to access a remote server ..... i am sorry i was not clear when i asked my question
<austin_> guntbert: grr i can't find an icon anywhere
<ScottG489> hmw: Yea im getting it now. Do you know how to get mplayer to stop poping up the video window when a song stops though
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/d3921c29c
<hmw> ScottG489 - i didnt even know, that this happens. sorry.
<ScottG489> hmw: just figured it out nvm
<austin_> guntbert: i got it reinstalled and all that cal,  i can't find the app though
<guntbert> austin_: no icons, just a litte checkbox aside the names
<calipso> hey guys im trying to free up some space is the a way i can see how much space each installed package takes up?
<DJNomad> thats says device not found in fstyab or mtab should i make a directory ??
<nickrud> semanticpc, the server has x11? you can ssh -X gnome-appearances-properties to run the dialog on the remote machine
<austin_> guntbert: no no...ok its all reinstalled, synpatic is closed, how to i launch the applicaiton?
<guntbert> austin_: maybe in applications/Sound&video?
<tensei> anyone know how to format a USB flash stick to ext3 file system? I'm aware that linux reads NTFS, which is what the current format is
<austin_> guntbert: no i don't see it..what would be the command to open it?
<farsight> morning all
<_VIM_> !pm | Fund
<ubottu> Fund: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rrplay> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ibuclaw> tensei,  install gparted :)
<guntbert> austin_: or else open a terminal and type  dpkg-query -L lmms, that should give you a hint - but I don't use that so no idea really :(
<semanticpc> nickrud: how do i do that ??
<nclife> hi. Is there a programm for decompressing .uif files in linux? if so, which?
<austin_> guntbert:....no it doesnt...... :( i can't find my app anywhere....
<sagredo> hi. any recommendations on playing mikroska video files?
<nickrud> semanticpc, I was afraid you were going to ask that :) I have it set up on my home machine, but I set it up so seldom I always have to look up the procedure (on a vm at work atm)
<_VIM_> nclife: i think there is a Poweriso for Linux that would do that
<hmw> sagredo - i dont know mikroska, but try mplayer
<aprilhare>  nclife: http://www.nirmaltv.com/2008/06/14/how-to-convert-uif-files-to-iso-format-in-ubuntu/
<guntbert> austin_: please ask the channel again, I gotta leave - bedtime ;-)
<tensei> ibuclaw: awsome, I wasn't sure if it would do it
<hmw> sagredo - mplayer is a console app, you need mplayer-gui for using it within gnome
<_VIM_> nclife: or better read the link aprilhare provided :D
<ScottG489> hmw: What media player do you usually use?
<aprilhare> heh
<hmw> ScottG489 mplayer
<nclife> thank you _VIM_, aprilhare _ :)
<sagredo> hmw: I'll try that, I just found a google search that said vlc supports it the best currently. We'll see
<_VIM_> !pm | helper
<ubottu> helper: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nickrud> semanticpc, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-571391.html , jonnymccullagh's post
<hmw> ScottG489 but i install vlc by default, too. i use totem, vlc and mplayer, every program has its advantages (might not apply to totem)
<yusatack> #triciaddict
<yusatack> #triviaddict
<nickrud> semanticpc, the file you edit is /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the remote server
<ScottG489> hmw: do you use it in the terminal?
<helper> i just need to know in squid
<helper> channel squid no one answer
<helper> i need to know if someone know in squid here can help me
<hmw> ScottG489 - on my LFS yes, on ubuntu/fedora mplayer-gui. i found, that seeking in certain files (especially dvd) is almost impossible in totem, somtimes in vlc, too. seeking works best for me with mplayer-gui, thats why i prefer it
<whacked> ok i am back
<whacked> nobody get scared and run
<eeliottheking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/ - experiencing problems with wii remote connectivity.
<hmw> whacked - hooray... any progress?
<ScottG489> hmw: Totem isnt bad. I would use it more if I could figure out how to get it to work with compiz (in myplayer i was able to configure it to use X11 so video works good in mplayer)
<whacked> well windows appears on the grub list
<ScottG489> hmw: Yea i had some seeking problems too.
 * nickrud sidles away from whacked, slowly ;)
<hmw> ScottG489 - hmm... i have no problem here with totem in compiz. sounds like its related to the video drivers?
<whacked> but when i try to load i get error 13 invalid or unsupported executable foramt
<yusatack> is there a trivia channel?
<rrplay> whacked: so you have a new menu
<nickrud> yusatack, #ubuntu-offtopic is probably the closest
<whacked> yup
<yusatack> ok thanks, nickrud
<whacked> but does not load OS error 14
<whacked> error13
<ScottG489> hmw: Kinda. Totem works fine in metacity but it flickers in compiz
<hmw> whacked - please pastebin your menu.lst, and also add the output of "mount"
<ph03n1ks> sup
<ScottG489> hmw: But I have video problems with some games and Google Earth in compiz too that are fixed by going to metacity
<ph03n1ks> hey
<whacked> add output of mount ?
<ibuclaw> sup ph03n1ks
<hmw> ScottG489 - all my 3d apps flicker in compiz
<whacked> remember 2 week of ubuntu here
<ScottG489> hmw: Btw, do you know how to make mplayer loop a song when its done?
<hmw> whacked - yes. type mount (or sudo mount) and copy the output to the clipboard.
<ph03n1ks> can i ask a question about jaunty netbook remix alpha 4? i tried ubuntu+1 which i think is suposed to be for dev versions but didnt get an answer
<hmw> ScottG489 - no, but i used an option for looping in the console. RTFM ;)
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: yes best to turn  Compiz off for 3D games,  also I expect Google Earth as well
<hmw> whacked - no problem, i have 2343.7 tons of patience here.
<ScottG489> sebsebseb: yea for a few things like that I turn off compiz. It wouldnt be a big deal at all really but all of my windows reset to worspace 1
<ScottG489> hmw: One program that was very very nice when I was using windows was Winamp
<whacked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120805/
<hmw> ScottG489 - thats xmms in linux.
<whacked> sorry can you type command for getting menu list again
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: you can run that  with Wine, but I really can't see why you would want to,  with the amazing Banshee   Intrepid Ibex version :)  it's got a rubbish version in Hardy, but a ppa can be added for later version
<ScottG489> hmw: That was one program I never had problems with. It could be docked at the top of my screen, and it would auto hide, and even in docked mode it had all the basic options I needed like looping, shuffle, a button to open up my playlist.
<Fund> hello
<whacked> winamp sucks ass
<whacked> sorry
<whacked> but it does
<Fund> may I paste 4 lines errors?
<FloodBot2> whacked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw> whacked - sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst    -  please always add "hmw" before you talk to me, because i dont see your messages all the time without. use the TAB key for autocompletion of nicknames
<ScottG489> sebsebseb: lol wo hold up I didnt understand a lot of  that. I can run what with Wine? and whats Banshee?
<Fund> may I paste 4 lines errors?
<sebsebseb> whacked: I agree it's pretty rubbish really.  and  it got bought by AOL quite a few years back or whatever
<sebsebseb> whacked: AOL ewww
<nickrud> Fund, you'll probably be hit by the floodbot, so no
<crdlb> Fund: no, use a pastebin
<whacked> foobar all the wat
<Fund> ok
<ScottG489> hmw: Are you saying xmms is LIKE winamp for linux or it pretty much is?
<sebsebseb> ScottG489:  you got Intrepid Ibex?
<ScottG489> sebsebseb: uuuh, i have 8.10
<hmw> ScottG489 its a clone
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: ok good
<eeliottheking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/ - experiencing problems with wii remote connectivity in 8.04.
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: open the terminal and
<hmw> ScottG489 very similar, but not the same
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: sudo apt-get install banshee
<carpii__> i just waited 2 hours for a drive to format, and right at the end it fails with "ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir"    does this mean I shouldnt use the drive?
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: then under sound and video, you will have a very good music and video player
<ScottG489> hmw: Ill apt-get that too then and try it out along with vlc
<whacked> what about the other command for getting menu.lst
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: VLC is also nice for video
<whacked> sudo nano does not supply much info
<whacked> skedit
<samba_> conoscete un applet per xfce che mi permetta di mettere i voti alle canzoni a rhythmbox senza usare il programma direttamente ?
<whacked> i forget sorry
<Fund> Guys, when I put the repos. to sources.list and did "sudo apt-get update" look what the errors in screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/120806/
<bazhang> !it | samba_
<ubottu> samba_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hmw> whacked - huh? its "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" - is that file empty or did you mistype the command?
<_VIM_> use gedit whacked, gksudo gedit /then/what/ever/file
<whacked> thanks gedit i wanted
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: XMMS is not that good,  Banshee is very good :)
<Flannel> Fund: Feisty doesn't have active repositories anymore.  You need to upgrade.
<ScottG489> sebsebseb: Ill find out for myself
<samba_> ok sorry, anybody knows an applet fox xfce to manage rhythmbox ?
<ScottG489> :)
<hmw> _VIM_ thats what i wanted to know. he had some permission problems before with gedit, so i told him to use nano. whacked - use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst - should work normally
<_VIM_> poor whacked, 10 billion people trying to help him, and everyone is saying something totally different. hang in there whacked, dont give up on us :)
<sebsebseb> samba_: Rythombox sucks,  I used to use it when Banshee sucked, but Banshee is freaking amazing now.   that is the version in Intrepid Ibex.  hardy heron old rubbish version, but can get a ppa for better version
<Fund> Guys, when I put the repos. to sources.list and did "sudo apt-get update" look what the errors in screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/120806/
<blionstone> Hi- I ran into a bit of a snaffu here- I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit on a lenovo thinkpad t400. I just installed updates for the first time in a few weeks, rebooted, and suddenly my computer has suddenly lost networking. I only have wireless here so testing ethernet is unfortuantely not an option.
<Titan> anyone have ff 3.0.6 x64 user agent?
<whacked> you sure i need to use sudo
<Flannel> Fund: Feisty doesn't have active repositories anymore.  You need to upgrade.
<_VIM_> it's gksudo
<ScottG489> sebsebseb: I think conky has an addon for xmms so thats a plus already :)
<G-Bleezy> Hey why would you need to install this?? -->MADWIFI: Multimode Atheros Driver for WiFi on Linux
<Fund> Flannel there is
<samba_> sebsebseb, banshee is good but don't scan mp3 in media folder !
<sebsebseb> samba_: it should add all your music and videos
<ldiamond> I'm unable to view this video: http://www.radio-canada.ca/emissions/enquete/2008-2009/# (its clean, dont worry) Anyone know what I'm missing (they suggest MPlayer but I already have it and I dont think firefox has any idea how to use it
<G-Bleezy> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<topdawg> i loaded ubuntu 8.10 everything was fine except my tv out didnt work so i loaded the ati driver from ati the 2nd screen came on on reboot without anything else. but now
<topdawg> both screens pause every few seconds on videos it pauses for a sceond then skips ahead to where it would have been with no pause the pause occurs every 3 seconds or so the
<topdawg> pause is a second or less. any ideas?
<FloodBot2> topdawg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whacked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120808/
<hmw> whacked - i dont HEAR you, when you dont add my name in your text. please ALWAYS start your text with "hmw " so my client hilights your text and does a beep
<samba_> sebastien_, I know, I have banshee, but 1.2.1 is not just complete for me
<hmw> whacked - you need gksudo for starting programs as root user in gnome - sudo starts programs as root in the shell. for gedit you will need gksudo, if you want to access files, that are owned by root, like menu.lst
<_VIM_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sebsebseb> samba_: ok
<Fund> Guys, when I put the repos. to sources.list and did "sudo apt-get update" look what the errors in screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/120806/
<sebsebseb> samba_: maybe Amarok is better for you
<Fund> what is W: ERROR?
<dodimar> apt-get update>>>> error everytime it reaches.... >>> 84% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<whacked> did you see file
<ScottG489> hmw: sebsebseb: what do you guys think of audacious?
<_VIM_> whacked you did it again, put his name before you type
<hmw> ScottG489 no idea
<whacked> i honestly not sure what you mean by you name in text
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: I tried that out ages ago I think, that's probably ok yeah
<mrp> how come my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is blank on my install?
<whacked> but par for course
<_VIM_> whacked: type his nick before you talk to him
<whacked> too much info my brain is frying
<hmw> whacked - my nickname "hmw" - just begin every line with "hmw " or more beautiful "hmw - "
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: ,but  in that case,  for whatever reason I woudn't have thought it was good since I went back to Rythombox
<_VIM_> :(
<nickrud> Fund, those are warnings; if you're preparing for an upgrade to another version you can ignore them
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: maybe it lacked last.fm suppourt or somethign
<whacked> ok that make sense
<samba_> mmm , i have to install qt lib ? fuc*
<whacked> "hmw" ok
<ScottG489> sebsebseb: Well I have 3 to try out right now so ill moderatly pace myself lol
<ldiamond> Is there a MPlayer plugin for Firefox??
<whacked> hmw ok\
<sebsebseb> ScottG489: Mplayer  that can be useful for something as well
<hmw> whacked - thanks. you dont need the " *gg* did you manage to open your menu.lst now in gedit?
<sebsebseb> ldiamond: yes I think so
<ph03n1ks> has anyone tried the jaunty netbook remix image?
<nickrud> ldiamond, yes, mozilla-mplayer
<whacked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120808/
<whacked> there she be
<nickrud> ph03n1ks, ask on #ubuntu+1 for jaunty info
<_VIM_> !jaunty | ph03n1ks
<ubottu> ph03n1ks: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Kultom> ph03n1ks, yeah tryed it on my asus 701, but didnt seem to boot. But might be my hardware tho :S
<ph03n1ks> i tried ubuntu+1, no answer :( will try again
<Iceman_B^Ltop> has -anyone- here ever done an installation over the internet?
<redvamp128> ldiamond:  I think sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<whacked> maybe i will have to buy a 3 switch at radio shack and make my HD switchable
<hmw> whcaked - checking. btw. i am not always looking at this chat (i do other things meanwhile, too) - so i need you to prepend my nickname in EVERY line you want me to read
<whacked> so i can save my brain for another day
<sebsebseb> hmw: your on Gnome/ubuntu?
<godzirra> Ugh.
<godzirra> So my asus... apparently just hates linux.
<redvamp128> ldiamond:  I found it at this page mozilla-mplayer plugin for firefox: BBC, CBC and Stage6 streaming videos micro-howto - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540412&amp;highlight=stage6>
<hmw> sebsebseb - my irc runs in an LFS (console only) and i dont have ubuntu available right now
<sebsebseb> hmw:   make your IRC client small and put always on top when you right click :D
<blionstone> anyone able to help me figure out why an update whacked wireless? everything was working fine before...  i just posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6704953
<hmw> sebsebseb - why?
<godzirra> IdleOne: So the laptop I just took back to the  store to get a new one.. and I got a new one...
<sebsebseb> hmw: that was why
<godzirra> IdleOne: and I have the  SAME freaking problem.  It refuses to install.
<ldiamond> redspike, nick sebsebseb thanks
<hmw> sebsebseb - i cant read all the stuff all the time. i dont want. i want the beep *g* but thanks for the hint
<picardo> how can i figure out which version gcc was used to compile my kernel?
<SLKC> I have installed skype on my ubuntu and i have read that he transfere all what i see of web site , this is true ? Thanks
<hmw> whacked - i think, there is something missing in your menu.lst/windows section. checking... - btw. you have many entries for... (checking new pastes)
<godzirra> So I guess my next question is what the hell should I buy as a laptop if my budget is ~679 from bestbuy..
<djjason> I have a triple head setup....but the login window always shows up on the left most screen instead of the center one...is there a way to change that?
<carpii__> picardo, try more /etc/version
<carpii__> picardo, try more /proc/version
<nickrud> !laptop | godzirra look these over for video, keyboard and wireless support. If you can't get the exact model, focus on wireless then video compatibility
<ubottu> godzirra look these over for video, keyboard and wireless support. If you can't get the exact model, focus on wireless then video compatibility: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<picardo> carpii_, i get no such file or directory error
<sharef_> what is the process name/location of the gnome menu bar?
<godzirra> Thanks nickrud
<SLKC> respond me please !! :)
<nickrud> SLKC, your question wasn't very clear ...
<sharef_> or a better question, where are the gnome-panel apps stored?
<rrplay> hmw: maybe we need to see whacked fstab since he did not have his xp hd attached  maybe no entry there as well
<picardo> carpii__, ok, i didnt see your second line, proc not etc. thanks.
<carpii__> np
<hmw> whacked - you have many identical entries for ubuntu, you dont need them all. i will give you an updated paste later. its safer to use master/slave. you cant rely, that your master will become hda (or sda), because the bios may flip them. you would be safest, if you address the hard drives by their UUID numbers. (sort of "hardware ids") more about that later
<hmw> rrplay - ok, will look into that, too
<whacked> yes i noticed all those entries
<rrplay> hmw   whacked insstall without the xp drive lets see
<hmw> whacked - your ubuntu is already addressed by the UUID, btw
<whacked> i can delete later
<SLKC> sorry for my english , i'm french , I have installed Skype , and i have read a website say that skype read my bookmarks of firefox to be used by spammeur and others , This's true ?
<djjason> I have a triple head setup....but the login window always shows up on the left most screen instead of the center one...is there a way to change that?
<nickrud> SLKC, never read that myself. There's also #ubuntu-fr if you didn't know already
<hmw> rrplay - can you please check out, how to find the UUID of his XP drive, while i am working?
<rrplay> hmw   you bet
<SLKC> ok , thanks a lot nickrud !! :)
<ldiamond> redspike, nick sebsebseb I installed mozilla-mplayer, it starts but then the target IP keeps flickering and nothing ever plays, any idea?
<godzirra> darnit.
<rrplay> whacked: can you paste /etc/fstab
<godzirra> None of these laptops are on the list.
<_niko> hey there, im trying to install openvpn on a server, stupid question but where do i copy the sample config files provided to? I cant seem to find that bit in any tutorial/HOWTO...
<Harold_pa> anyone else having trouble with apt-get update?
<Harold_pa> on security.ubuntu.com?
<hmw> whacked - a new menu.lst for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120814/ - i found my menu.lst uses "rootnoverify" instead of "root" for the XP partition. maybe that was the problem. please try and tell me.
<whacked> ok howto fstab
<sebsebseb> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hmw> whacked - the fstab doesnt touch your boot process.
<SLKC> bye !!
<nickrud> godzirra, for what it's worth, I got a gateway for 699 from bestbuy a couple years ago, everything worked perfectly. ati hardware, with broadcom wireless
<Harold_pa> yep, both my servers are hanging when connecting to security.ubuntu.com
<Harold_pa> they're both in different countries too
<ScottG489> sudo apt-get update freezes on this line:
<ScottG489> 94% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<Harold_pa> me too scott
<scopecreep> same here Harold_pa
<Harold_pa> server must be down methinks
<Harold_pa> aye
<nickrud> ScottG489, try pinging them
<ScottG489> Harold_pa: Oh lol
<_VIM_> _niko: do you know the name of the file? you could try something like 'sudo updatedb && sudo locate <FileNAME>'  or look in /etc/openvpn/ maybe
<ScottG489> Harold_pa: Have you been having problems with this for more then a day?
<rrplay> whacked, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/120814/
<piet_> I'm a noob user, just started with xubuntu and I have a stuped question using the terminal. How can I save a edited config file?
<hmw> rrplay - please check this for me (i have no ubuntu here): sudo vol_id /dev/sda1 (or whatever drive you have) - should show the UUID
<sharef_> anyone know where the standard gnome-panel apps are stored??
<scopecreep> this started for me this evening, on jaunty
<sebsebseb> piet_: why Xubuntu?
<_niko> _VIM_: I know where the files are, I just dont know where they need to go to actaully work with openVPN as stupid as it may sound =[
<oHnoez> I added win7 to GRUB, but it gives me a parsing number error. what can i do ??
<nclife> what's a good programm for mounting .iso images?
<piet_> nice interface...
<_VIM_> _niko: I myself do not have OpenVPN so I'm not exactly sure, but it seems most configs are in /etc/
<_VIM_> _niko: oh, hmmm
<rrplay> hmw  sure hang on
<donavan_> has anyone setup samba server?   know a good how-to?
<hmw> piet_ - you probably opened the config file as a normal user and now cant save due to readonly/no permission? you need to gksudo gedit /file/name to change system files, becasue they are owned by the root user
<oHnoez> I added win7 to GRUB, but it gives me a parsing number error. what can i do ??
<_VIM_> _niko:  is there an example directory or README, or DOC(S)?
<sebsebseb> oHnoez: get rid of Microsoft from your computer :D
<phoenixz> I want to know the dependencies of a package in apt-get.. how do I do this?
<joaopinto> phoenixz, apt-cache show package
<phoenixz> joaopinto: thanks lots!
<sebsebseb> oHnoez: or run Win7 in a vm if you got enough RAM, which would be cooler.  also Win7 Beta is only for trying stuff
<hmw> piet_ - if i was right about the user issue, you can still save the file to another location and copy it to the wanted location with sudo cp ...
<nclife> what's a good programm for mounting .iso images?
<_niko> _VIM_: The example doc was installed to /usr/share/doc/openpn/examples
<joaopinto> !iso | nclife
<ubottu> nclife: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<_niko> docs*
<_VIM_> _niko: ok in that example file, it should say in there where to put the config
<piet_> hmw: i used sudo and i edited the file but i do,nt no how I have to save the edited file...
<hmw> piet_ what editor?
<whacked> ok reboot
<nclife> thank you joaopinto
<piet_> edited in the terminal
<rrplay> hmw : 6875feef-bf7f-4842-b9e7-cb4d90621288 om #!crunchbang
<hmw> rrplay so "sudo vol_id" does actually work, it seems?
<_VIM_> piet_: using nano? ctrl+o
<piet_> hmw: I tried Ctrl enter, S, Save...
<rrplay> hmw could ne rootnoverify as you have sug
<hmw> piet_ what editor? vi/vim nano??
<piet_> vim
<_VIM_>  :wq
<topdawg> i installed  the new ati drivers from  the ati website now my system is pausing minor pauses when scrolling a website constant small pauses in  videos played with totem. how can I fix this?
<_VIM_> ESC then :wq or :write
<scopecreep> hit escape to exit edit mode, then :wq
<_VIM_> piet_: ^^^^^^
<_niko> _VIM_:I just noticed that the file i need is compressed, server.conf.gz. how to i get at it using CLI?
<ldiamond> Why does Firefox keep taking so much CPU!?!
<picardo> how can i find the Windows driver of my wireless card for ndiswrapper?
<hmw> piet_ vim is strange to use, if you dont know it; it has two modes: command mode (active after starting) and the edit mode (you enter by pressing "i" for insert). to leave edit mode, hit ESC. for your situation it should be ESC :wq ENTER
<Gallez> i installed the latest firefox update (from the ubuntu update system) and now when i switch firefox on a gray window pops up and there's nothing i can do with the window. how can i fix this?
<arooni> ldiamond, are you on ibex?  i upgradeed from hardy and now its much less
<ldiamond> arooni, yes im on ibex
<_VIM_> _niko: sudo gunzip filename.gz
<eeliottheking> hello. http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/ - experiencing problems with wii remote connectivity in 8.04.
<hmw> wb whacked - success?
<scopecreep> 91.189.88.37 seems down for me
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there any way to disable that $%&#@%()#@ splash screen during an boot installation from the live cd?
<hmw> scopecreep i cant reach it either
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to do a regular install, but the splash screen prevents me from seeings whats going n
<snachodog> request for help: added new repository, attempted to update bluez (was actually trying to install blueman). during the update a number of key gnome (and it looked like other) programs were deleted
<mikeypizano> anyone use touchpad freeze?
<hmw> whacked - there is one last option, i could think of, the UUID issue. ask for getting the UUID entry done next time you come here. have fun doing whatever youre about to do now! dont give up - ubuntu is great, once youre into it
<snachodog> now I can't boot to the gui
<bazhang> Iceman_B^Ltop, remove quiet and splash from the entry on the kernel you are booting
<mikeypizano> touchfreeze*
<_niko> _VIM_:Thanks for the gunzip help =] However the config dosn't actually say where it needs to go
<gletob> Hi can anyone here tell me how to tell which video driver I'm currently using?
<whacked> everytime i load unbuntu then go back to windows my clock changes time within windows weird
<whacked> but i dont care about solving that issue
<ldiamond> Is anyone here able to see this video: http://ms.radio-canada.ca/2008/medianet/ExclusifWebVideo/EmissionSpeciale200811140000_m.wmv?MSWMExt=.asf ??? (Its a clean video)
<_VIM_> _niko: np :)  well then i'd guess it's probably in Docs or README
<hmw> gletob - look at the /var/log/Xorg.1.log file
<ldiamond> Am I going to have to boot Windows to be able to watch a video online..?
<whacked> i just wish icould get ubuntu to sound as good as windows with my audio card
<djjason> I have a triple head setup....but the login window always shows up on the left most screen instead of the center one...is there a way to change that?
<hmw> whacked - looks like your ubuntu is using world time (UTC) instead of local time
<whacked> that my next project
<sebsebseb> ldiamond: lol  probably not
<hmw> whacked - wait - you CAN boot windows?
<_niko> _VIM_: I have been looking =/ I only resort to IRC if im desperate =] I just hoped someone would know. I guess I shall plough through more text for now!
<sebsebseb> ldiamond: is that video Flash?
<ldiamond> sebsebseb, no, its a live streaming from CBC
<whacked> yes
<rrplay> whacked: and can you acces your windows files ??
<hmw> whacked - so what is the problem then?? *very confused*
<whacked> if i go into bios and change which HD to boot from
<piet_> hmw: nothing works...
<gletob> hmw: Ok that's open but I can't really get anything out of it.
<_VIM_> _niko: ok, sorry I couldnlt of helped more :)
<ldiamond> sebsebseb, check it and tell me if it works for you
<sebsebseb> ldiamond: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hmw> whacked - aah. ic. well... at least you have a workaround
<ldiamond> sebsebseb, I already have that and mozilla-mplayer
<sebsebseb> ldiamond: I am from UK, so  I expect that link you gave is completly useless for me
<whacked> back in bit going to windows now
<sebsebseb> ldiamond: unless I used a US proxy or something
<_niko> _VIM_: haha its np you guys rock anyhow for trying =D
<ubuntu__> i have a problem>    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120818/
<topdawg> can  anyone tell me  how to remove the  ati drivers i installed  with thier installer and go back to whatever was on it before?
<bazhang> ldiamond, it loads, then says (in French) that it cannot be played on the internet due to the wishes of the author
<ubuntu__> i cannot install almost anything
<ldiamond> sebsebseb, I dont know, its canadian so maybe its not as restrictive
<hmw> gletob - the file contains lots of information, i dont know it by heart, either. if you study the output, you should be able to determine, what X is using. there might be a better way to tell, but i cant help more here. you might want to ask another person.
<ldiamond> bazhang, for me it doesnt load :(
<yoyoned> topdawg: how did you install the drivers
<_VIM_> _niko: yeah that's what makes Ubuntu so great, it's not the distro, there's a million good distros, it's the Community that really does it :)
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah  exactly
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: plus the stuff to do with the name could win some people over to it
<topdawg> yoyoned with  the  installer   on the ati website
<hammar66> hello all
<hmw> topdawg - i remember something with apt-get and "purge" - google for that in combination with your drivers name (i guess fglrx) - it was on some ubuntu wiki or so
<mib_todbvjc7> hi!
<kelmistat> hi, anyone know what's the trouble with low sound in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<godzirra> can anyone tell me if this should work well with ubuntu?
<godzirra> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9167698&type=product&id=1218041148844
<ubuntu__> anybody can help me?  I only get konsole and CANNOT reinstall with sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<_niko> Well being perfectly honest I have never regreted the day I did my work experiece at school and was shown ubuntu for the first time ever =D
<hammar66> Can anyone give a hand to a Newbie? please
<hmw> godzirra - ATI video cards can cause problems with linux, the drivers arent too good, unfortunately.
<topdawg> hwm what do i type in to display the driver  used  so i can google it?
<topdawg> hmw  what do i type in to display the driver  used  so i can google it?
<sebsebseb> hammar66: yes probably, what's your problem?
<hmw> topdawg - i will find it for you, stand by
<eeliottheking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/ - experiencing problems with wii remote connectivity in 8.04.
<wukui> what's the meaning of "slender geometries"?
<topdawg> ty
<godzirra> hmw: Figures.  What about the Intel GMA cards?
<hmw> godzirra - i have been told, that intel was very good with linux, but i dont know
<hammar66> thanks sebsebseb. I have a webcam, Logitech pro 4000, I need drivers and software to use it with.. I dont know how or where to get it can you help?
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Troy1> does anyone know if pulseaudio sounds better than asla ?
<sebsebseb> hamer66: those links have a look
<hammar66> thanks Ill give it a try
<Troy1> i know my when i using windows  and asio driver which bypass windows core, my stereo sound better
<sebsebseb> hammar66: as a new user depending on how technical you are, you may bump into problems trying to configure it, but  I can at least think of one way your web can could work, but not the best way, but a way that should work
<TuxSympathiser> How do I view the metadata of a file in ubuntu?
<Harold_pa> anyone know where we can notify them about the server issues with security.ubuntu.com ?
<needhelp> what is DVI on the monitor used for ?
<Troy1> i found linux make sound a litte flat sounding
<hmw> topdawg - i am not finished with my search, but you could read http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu meanwhile
<Troy1> but not all too bad
<topdawg> hmw ok  will do   ty
<sebsebseb> hammar66: and that should only be if you can't  configure it in Ubuntu
<bazhang> Harold_pa, which version of ubuntu
<Harold_pa> bazhang 8.10
<Harold_pa> er
<Harold_pa> sorry
<hmw> topdawg - i think it is the command at the bottom of the file http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation?redirect=no
<Harold_pa> 8.04
<kelmistat> hi, i have the low sound in ubuntu... the volume is at maximum but still the sound is low
<hammar66> just checked the hardware list and it is supported.. but how do I access it
<hmw> topdawg the one with sudo apt-get --purge ...
<hammar66> Like I said Im a newbie to Linux
<hmw> kelmistat - i once had to open the mixer (double click the volume icon on the top of your screen) and make PCM sound louder.
<mrp> how come my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is blank on my install?
<_VIM_> _niko: ok i think the config file needs to be /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf and you start it by /etc/init.d/openvpn start
<sebsebseb> hammar66: ok have you used the terminal at all yet?
<snachodog> request for help: added new repository, attempted to update bluez (was actually trying to install blueman). during the update a number of key gnome (and it looked like other) programs were deleted. now i can't boot to the gui
<`Matir> Is anyone having trouble connecting to security.ubuntu.com?
<hammar66> yes, if you mean the command line.. Ive been in it once
<hmw> mrp because the new X has too much automagic built in. in most cases, you dont need to tweak your xorg.conf anymore.
<mib_todbvjc7> hi everyone - I have problems getting into the startup of Ubuntu. I recently did a dual installation with windows and the problem is that my computer freezes when I try and get into Ubuntu. Help!
<sebsebseb> hammar66: maybe it's working,  but you don't reolize
<sebsebseb> hammar66: what program did you try it with
<sebsebseb> ?
<_VIM_> _niko: from what i've read you have to add the '.conf' bit
<hmw> `Matir i cant open that web page
<topdawg> hmw  looking now brb
<eeliottheking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/ - experiencing problems with wii remote connectivity in 8.04.
<hammar66> havent tried it yet. dont even know what programs I can use..:(
<sebsebseb> hammar66: ok pm me
<hammar66> oh I just opened camorama.. it is working..
<_niko> _VIM_:The conf bit is already there
<mib_todbvjc7> is anyone able to help?
<sebsebseb> mib_todbvjc7: maybe? with what?
<_VIM_> _niko: hmm ok im going by this guide: http://www.ventanazul.com/webzine/articles/openvpn-ubuntu-and-hulu
<tom760`> anyone know what would cause a screen to show up all wack when the GUI part of Ubuntu first starts up / shuts down?  It's hard to describe what it looks like.  It has lots of lines with some of the right colors that should be on the screen.  It loads fine after a delay, but it's an anoyance that would be nice to fix.
<topdawg> hmw  the  page  that opened was not in english
<mib_todbvjc7> my computer can't even get into Ubuntu full stop
<mrp> hmw: thanks :)
<mib_todbvjc7> i installed it but it freezes when I boot into Ubuntu
<bthornton> I logged into GNOME while at a time when $HOME/Desktop was not available and it seems that the desktop now just shows files in $HOME. That's fine, except that $HOME/Desktop is now available but desktop still appears to be pointing to $HOME. Any ideas?
<hmw> topdawg i know, just look at the command at the very bottom. look for the --purge stuff
<sebsebseb> mib_todbvjc7: how much RASM?
<sebsebseb> RAM
<kelmistat> hmw this helped, thanks
<kelmistat> ;)
<mib_todbvjc7> I bought some RAM yesterday - I now have around 900 RAM
<_niko> _VIM_: I saw that fleeting before, It seems i might have the config in the right place, I will just try and start it up
<olethri0s> I'm using a bcm43xx chip, and I've installed the firmware tool, and I extracted the fw files from what I think is the correct source, but ifconfig still spits the device not found error at me when I run sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<olethri0s> Anyone have any ideas?
<hmw> kelmistat - cool. yw!
<olethri0s> I'm saving the fw files in /lib/firmware/   is there perhaps somewhere else to put them?
<mimaki> how can i add two ip address on a lan connection coz my internet is 192.168.1.x and LAN is 192.168.0.x so i can connect in both
<Notch-1> excuse me, is security.ubuntu.com down?
<Harold_pa> yes
<Harold_pa> its been down for at least 20 mins for me
<eeliottheking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120795/ - experiencing problems with wii remote and bluetooth connectivity in 8.04.
<zsquareplusc> mimaki: like setting a second IP on one NIC? e.g.  ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.55
<Notch-1> yesterday too
<opera> hello everyone.
<mimaki> yes zsquareplusc
<Dexi> how do i find my mac address?
<Dexi> i typed ipconfig, it didnt work
<zsquareplusc> Dexi: ifconfig will show it
<Dexi> command not found
<hmw> Dexi - ifconfig
<Dexi> ooh if not ip one sec
<topdawg> hmw Removing fglrx-modaliases ..    im assuming this  is  right?   i also assume i have to reboot?
<mimaki> zsquareplusc how to add a second ip?
<hmw> topdawg - i think you need to remove everything on that line, except for the sources. also the thing with ccc in it (catalyst control center)
<zsquareplusc> mimaki: see above, the last was an example. you can also use the eth0:x naming in /etc/netowrking/interfaces and probably the netwok manager too
<DigitalKiwi> oh hi SquareHimself
<hmw> topdawg - i didnt find the page, i wanted, yet. still looking.
<DigitalKiwi> make sure you rm -rf root
<SquareHimself> DigitalKiwi: Oh yeah! Forgot to do that today. Thank you :)
<hmw> topdawg - this looks good: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
 * DigitalKiwi lalwed when you did that
<Dexi> zsquareplusc: thanks. HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx... that is?
<zsquareplusc> Dexi: yes
<scopecreep> where would i check if i just kernel panicked? is there a logfile with info
<Dexi> :) k.
<SquareHimself> scopecreep: dmesg | tail
<scopecreep> thanks
<topdawg> hmw  seems to be along the lines of the problem im having
<hlm> need help with installing a package, got a dependency not satisfiable error:http://imagebin.ca/view/xTMmFl.html  please tell me whats wrong...
<hlm> http://imagebin.ca/view/xTMmFl.html
<h00k> hlm, that means you need to find that package and install it
<nerdshark> hey guys, i've had nothing but trouble with trying to run ubuntu. I put the CD in the drive and rebooted like i read, but the game didn't show up
<nerdshark> what am i doing wrong?
<SquareHimself> nerdshark: Trolling.
<hmw> h00k hlm - looks like you need to add some repository for nonfree stuff
<SquareHimself> :p
<hlm> h00k, I have it installed
<NeedzHelp> I have a question: I'm new to the whole linux thing. I'm booting from a live CD and whenever it finishes booting, I get a black screen with nothing on it
<hlm> hmw, please explain, for I am a linux newbie
<DigitalKiwi> nerdshark: did you get a cracked copy?
<NeedzHelp> Does anyone know a solution to this?
<useruseruseruser> NeedzHelp: gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<nerdshark> DigitalKiwi: i downloaded the torrent version
<nerdshark> someone told me it was better than buying it
<hlm> NeedzHelp, I also got that, I think its due to a video driver, I just ignored it and it installed fine
<piet_> hmw: thx
<scopecreep> nerdshark, try burning the disc at about 20x, faster can be trouble on some media
<scopecreep> or about half your burners max speed
<NeedzHelp> Alright
<redvamp128> hlm:  packages has that file (though you may find your self in dependency trolling) Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libxvidcore4 <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libxvidcore4&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<carpii__> i just waited 2 hours for a drive to format, and right at the end it fails with "ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir"    does this mean I shouldnt use the drive?
<cedeel> nerdshark: get the torrent from another site
<nerdshark> i don't want it to burn slow, though
<nerdshark> i want it to be as fast as possible
<hlm> redvamp128, I have already installed it and since then restarted
 * SquareHimself pacepalms
<hmw> hlm - i would need to google for it, if i was to tell you exactly. in principle, you get your packages by the means of looking to repositories. many programs are already available out of the box, but some others are not contained in the "download servers" (repos) ... in certain cases, you need to tell your system, where else to look for packages. is your problem, that you want to watch divx or w32codec stuff, and it wont work?
<donavan_> nerdshark ... might be a dumb question but did you burn the disc image or just burn the iso onto a disc ?
 * SquareHimself err... facepalms
<redvamp128> hlm:  I would also grab the -dev one also
<Awsoonn_> I want to duelboot this computer but the ubuntu installer says there are no other partitions on the HDD. I used fdisk to veiw the partitions and they exist, and I have even mounted them. The installer just can't see them.
<scopecreep> uhm, yeah
<DigitalKiwi> what burning program did you use? nerdshark
<redvamp128> hlm:  it could be that it ran out of room to say that is what it needed.
<nerdshark> donavan_ and digitalkiwi: i burned it with nero
<hlm> hmw, I am trying to install a psp video converter for linux
<cedeel> nerdshark, are you on m$ windoze?
<hlm> redvamp128, I have about 16 gigs left on my hard drve
<nerdshark> no, i'm on next
 * DigitalKiwi bets he pirated it
<cedeel> cool, nero for next
<tritium> DigitalKiwi: stop, please
<nerdshark> nextstep x86
<donavan_> nerdshark.... did you use the make disc from image option or did you create a data disc and just add the ISO to it ?
<nerdshark> donavan_: the first one
<evilGUI> I just found this in my auth.log Successful su for fwanalog by root.
<hmw> hlm - uh... hm... sorry, no idea
<DigitalKiwi> what did I do :(
<Mr__Mackee> my azureus/vuze keeps making me restart it due to upgrading but apparently it's not upgrading, vicious cycle, load. restart, load, restart
<Mr__Mackee> any help?
<scopecreep> imgburn is a free win app for burning, and about 1/50th the size of nero
<hlm> hmw, thanks anyways
<redvamp128> hlm:  Not room on your hard drive but in the dependency -- for example it ran out of room to say libxvidcore4-dev (where it ran out of room to display the -dev)
<nerdshark> i like nero though, it came with my burner so it was free. it also makes burning audio cds easy
<evilGUI> Is it anything to worry about? I do have fwanalog installed, but why would it have used su?
<hlm> redvamp128, I got ya now, thanks
<scopecreep> in nero you want to be sure you are "writing an image file to disc" not just adding the iso to the cd
<redvamp128> hlm:  since it appears as though you are trying to install the xvid-dev (development)
<cedeel> nerdshark: nero is evil, proprietary software... use a FREE solution!
<scopecreep> and you want to burn the disc slow because some cheap blank cd's get corrupted if they spin too fast
<tritium> cedeel: he is FREE to use what he chooses
<donavan_> nerdshark... ok good deal ... just making sure ... cant tell you how many people I have run into over the years that would burn an ISO incorrectly... probably another dumb one but  can you boot to the CD/DVD drive using other discs?
<hlm> redvamp128, what is my best bet of fixing this, it has to be dev since I have the notdev version of it
<topdawg> gonna reboot BRB
<scopecreep> the speed at which the disc is burned has no effect on the speed of the software itself
<scopecreep> slower just means less chance for a transfer error
<nerdshark> donavan_: yeah, i've run mac os x on my system
<k1nger> jru
<k1nger> hey
<k1nger> anyone  there?
<hmw> k1nger no
<Harold_pa> noone here
<Harold_pa> at all
<epictetus> ----- [17:00] -----
<epictetus> [17:18:41] *** mthalaric is no longer idle!
<epictetus> ----- [17:30] -----
<k1nger> ?
<FloodBot2> epictetus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1nger> no 1 was talkin
<ubuntu__> How can i install kde?
<epictetus> sorry, cat on keyboard
<bazhang> ubuntu__, kubuntu-desktop
<redvamp128> hlm:  what are you trying to install/do?
<hmw> epictetus lol
<ubuntu__> bayhang doesnt work here
<ubuntu__> bazhang doesnt work here
<Nannu> hi!
<k1nger> Sign Up, Complete Offers, Buy Stuff With Points . 100 % free.
<k1nger> http://www.gaminglagoon.com/?ref=379491      <--- paste that sign up
<bazhang> ubuntu__, what version of ubuntu and what error
<Nannu> anybody can help me?
<donavan_> nerdshark... ok then its either the disc or the ISO ... try reburning (slower speed)and if that does work try download it from another locate ... I think I saw someone posting that earlier
<hlm> redvamp128, I am trying to install linux video convertor for psp more info at:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/pspvc/
<k1nger> http://www.gaminglagoon.com/?ref=379491
<k1nger> http://www.gaminglagoon.com/?ref=379491
<FloodBot2> k1nger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nannu> anybody?
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  (to install the kde desktop) then log off- options- window manager- kde- then if asked keep GDM. also may want to just for the session it.
<scopecreep> nerdshark, first compare the md5 of your iso to the one on the site, if it matches, youre having trouble in the burn
<hmw> !ask | Nannu
<ubottu> Nannu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<donavan_> scopecreep: good point I always forget about those
<ubuntu__> redvamp128, bazhang  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120826/
<bazhang> ubuntu__, apt-get is spelled wrong
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  or you can select the package from synaptic package manager
<sharef_> where is xorg.conf stored?
<DJNomad> sup all
<bazhang> ubuntu__, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<scopecreep> torrents have built in checksuming but you could have a bad torrent, so check the main ubuntu/kubuntu/etc site
<scopecreep> and does anyone have the link handy for disabling the darn pc speaker beep
<nerdshark> right
<Harold_pa> security.ubuntu.com is still down, anyone know where one might report this?
<nerdshark> scopecreep: rmmod pc_spkr
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  also check in your software sources that you have - multiverse enabled
<nerdshark> disables the entire thing
<ubuntu__> bazhang> the second time i spelled it right
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  open your software sources and make sure that restricted and multiverse are checkmarked
<sharef_> xorg.conf's location anyone?
<epictetus> 01 9`,
<ubuntu__> redvamp128  cannot log into DE anymore, so no synaptic
<epictetus> 01 9`,@
<tritium> scopecreep: please stop feeding the troll.  He's getting frustrated that his trolling is going unnoticed, so please join us in not noticing it.
<bazhang> ubuntu__, please paste your sources.list
<nerdshark> sharef_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sharef_> thanks
<DJNomad> I am ahvin probs getting a micro sd card reader to mount
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  hold on looking for the command line to enable them
<Killeroid> anyone know of an ftp client that can do concurrent ftp connections to the same server when downloading/transferring a file (kinda like what download managers do to speed up downloads)?
<DJNomad> it sees it but wont mount it
<nerdshark> tritium: good show
<Swish> 99% [Waiting for headers] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]  // it stalls here and times out.  It's been happening more and more often lately... what's wrong?
<Swish> (during an apt-get update)
<ubuntu__> bazhang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120827/
<yanko> hey
<ubuntu__> redvamp128 ok
<yanko> guys i need some hel
<hmw> Swish - i cant connect there, too. Maybe overloaded?
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  which version of ubuntu are you running (I think that is why it can't find the packages- you don't have multiverse envabled) and is therefore restricted to gnome packages-
<yanko> help**
<Swish> hmw, I guess so? :)
<cedeel> !ask | yanko
<ubottu> yanko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yanko> ok
<donavan_> anyone done anything with samba ... im trying to set it up but I cant find a good howto
<ubuntu__> redvamp128 8.10
<yanko> i cant use skype on ubuntu 8.10, apperantlly the mic does not work? how do i fix it?
<Swish> can _anyone_ do a successfull apt-get update?
<DigitalKiwi> tritium: spai!
<sharef_> donavan_ samba shares are automaticaly set up with the gnome desktop's share tab
<DJNomad> apt get update stalls on me right now
<brunner> is there any configuration I need to do in order to get sendmail to work, or will it work out of the box?
<DJNomad> on the security part
<hmw> Swish - there seem to be several problems with ubuntu these days, e.g. i couldnt install network manager... strange...
<scientes> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  do you have a browser to view this page?
<Swish> DJNomad, hmw, okay.. then at least it's not just us.  Something is broken.
<yanko> hello?
<DJNomad> lol yeah Swish
<scientes> i guess it jsut blocks pings
<hmw> scientes yes
<donavan_> sharef_  Im talking about a server I setup a raid 5 but I cant seem to figure out how to set any of the permissions and what not up
<yanko> anyone can help me?
<yanko> my mic does not work
<Swish> well, thanks for the doublecheck guys :)
<useqar> hai i am new 2 ubuntu, how do i install m$ office?
<yanko> the pc does not detect sound
<roy_hobbs> Why is the OpenVPN client for NetworkManager dependent on the entire OpenVPN (server) package?
<hmw> yanko - maybe you need to change the device in skype's config
<scopecreep> scientes, appears to be
<scopecreep> reassuring eh?
<sharef_> i just use normal file permissions with ssh for manipulation
<hmw> yanko - veryfiy that your mike works, by recording stuff with another app
<ubuntu__> redvamp128 what page?   i only have console there
<scientes> scopecreep, hmw maybe that is what just brought wikipedia down
<hmw> yanko - maybe you need to enable +20db boost
<yanko> well wehn i try to record the sound with the software that comes with ubuntu
<DJNomad> need help mounting a flashdrive
<yanko> it does not work eather
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  okay real simple -- /etc/apt/sources.list  take out the # before the restricted and the multiverse  (you have to sudo then open them with whatever availble text editor you have)
<evilGUI> I'm getting these in my auth.log? Successful su for fwanalog by root, + ??? root:fwanalog
<hmw> yanko - then its not one of the usual skype problems. check mixer settings (enable every slider and play around, maybe you need to use "capture" or "capture mircophone"), check if the mike is plugged in at the right place.
<useqar> i need m$ word for school and i cant figure out how to install it
<useqar> the cd doesnt work
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  though I would use this command first -- to back up the original sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
 * nerdshark cedes defeat.
<SquareHimself> defeat?
<tritium> troll_count--
<opera> ！X
<hmw> useqar - one possibility would be to use a virtual machine with windows - "virtualbox"
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  did you get all that?
<ubuntu__> zes
<ubuntu__> yes
<useqar> hmw: virtual machine?
<cedeel> useqar: what does OOo not do?
<DigitalKiwi> or wine
<useqar> cedeel: whats OOo?
<evilGUI> Anyone have any idea what ??? root: means?
<DigitalKiwi> openoffice.org
<ubuntu__> but i had kde before already without restricted
<elduchy> hi there
<useqar> sorry im new
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  once you enable multiverse then do the sudo apt-get update
<hmw> useqar - i overlooked, that the cd doesnt work. define "doesnt work" more detailed, pls
<sharef_> office doesnt like wine
<opera> what means the 'x' in the computer
<redvamp128> ubuntu__:  then it should be able to find/install kubuntu-desktop
<sharef_> iv tried
<useqar> hmw: well i try to put in the m$ office cd and it dont install
<cedeel> useqar: OpenOffice.org
 * DigitalKiwi prefers abiword to openoffice write
<useqar> ok, how do i install openofifce.org?
<cedeel> Isn't it already?
<sharef_> openoffice comes standard with current distros
<useqar> it does?
<useqar> i dont see it
<hmw> useqar - if you have a windows setup cd, then you will find virtual box quite handy, no messing around with stubborn apps. another hint: winetricks helps installing stubborn apps, too. (virtual box is a simulated pc within a window, you can boot the virtual machine right away from any boot cd)
<scopecreep> Applications > Office > OpenOffice Word Processor
<ubuntu__> redvamp128 to be sincere i had kubuntu isntalled but one update screwed it and now i cant get back into kde only konsole
<DPCP>  Hey guys, I'm running xubuntu and I'm having serious issues with my sound, like the main problem is I have no sound...he suggested it may be gstreamer or something but I'm not sure...anyone able to help??
<brunner> can anyone please help me getting sendmail working?
<evilGUI> I installed fwanalog a while back, could that be why I'm having these odd messeges?
<useqar> scopecreep: i think the person who set this computer up for me removed it
<brunner> I'm trying to send an email via php
<useqar> they said to install m$ word
<useqar> cuz its better
<hmw> brunner - AFAIK sendmail is not trivial. And your mails wont be accepted by other computers, unless you have a domain pointing at your computer using sendmail.
<tritium> cedeel: freedom is no longer free if you force it on people.  You must allow freedom of choice.
<kitti> problem executing jigsawaday.com puzzles in wine
<ubuntu__> well 3 am here  i  try tomorrow
<ubuntu__> thank u
<ubuntu__> redvamp128 thank u. i cant anymore. i try tomorrow. thanks
<useqar> so how do i install word app?
<brunner> hmw: is there some way to get sendmail to redirect everything to an SMTP server, or is there some way to get PHP to use sendmail?
<brunner> hmw: rather, is there some way to get PHP to use an SMTP server?
<hmw> brunner - thats exactly what i wanted. i gave up, because i dont know the whole thing really. cant help you here. a friend told me, that its not trivial, i fear you will have to RTFM
<cedeel> tritium: I thought useqar might not be aware of OpenOffice's potential
<bazhang> useqar, what version of ubuntu? or is it a variant such as xubuntu, or a ubuntu-based distro
<usser> brunner, yea you can configure it to act as a relay if im not mistaken, its been awhile and i did it with exim not sendmail
<_niko> _VIM_: If you around, Thanks fyour you help I got there server up, now i just have to figure how to use it! Thakns again
<useqar> bazhang: its the ubuntu from the website.
<useqar> bazhang: whatever is new
<brunner> hmw: I'd love to, if I had more than an hour to get this working.  I think I'm screwed =/
<_VIM_> _niko: glad you got it working :)
<computer> can some1 help me with the Remote Desktop that comes with ubuntu. im trying to connect but wont let me...
<bazhang> useqar, and you are wanting to use open office, or MS Word?
<magcius> security.ubuntu.com is timing out :(
<simona> hello
<useqar> bazhang: i just need something to type my paper its due tomorrow!
<hmw> brunner - can you let another web server (with working php mail) do the sending?
<bazhang> useqar, how about right click on desktop, create new document
<DPCP> Useqar: may I suggest abiword...?
<useqar> nope
<useqar> DPCP: i dont know what that is
<siropio> hello.I would like to know how i put the GUEST ADDITIONS in virtual box
<brunner> hmw: I thought about that.  I'm not sure if I should try getting postfix working, or write a quick PHP script to let another server do the sending.
<useqar> and i dont know how to install program
<DPCP> Simiiliar to MS word
<siropio> i tried the simle click but it didnt worked
<markharman> abiword is another free word processor that works well
<bazhang> useqar, sudo apt-get install packagename from the terminal
<hmw> coffee.sys not found, sysop halted.
<useqar> 'packagename not found'
<useqar> :(
<rrplay> !abiword
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abiword
<_VIM_> !info | abiword
<ubottu> abiword: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<bazhang> useqar, but there are a number of packages already on your system that can do text documents
<ubottu> abiword is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<_VIM_> oops
<_VIM_> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.4-4ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2833 kB, installed size 7604 kB
<useqar> bazhang: where?
<scopecreep> is there a jaunty specific irc channel
<redvamp128> scopecreep:  try #ubuntu+1
<tritium> scopecreep: #ubuntu+1
<usser> brunner, that looks like something that might be useful http://webmail.tm.net.my/info/smtp-proxy.html
<DPCP> So anybody think they'd be able to help with my sound issue?
<computer> www.GetDeb.com
<useqar> DPCP: get better ears? lol
<DPCP> Useqar: when no sound is playing and it might be gstreamers fault (as one of my friends thinks) I don't think better ears will be able to do any good, lol.
<f_newton> Im having problems getting the security updates.  Is there a problem with the repo?
<useqar> wat is gstermer
<brunner> usser: "These instructions assume that you already have an appropriate .mc file prepared for your Sendmail configuration"  I appreciate it, but no time.  I'm going the bootleg php/fopen route.
<useqar> gstreamer
<hmw|coffeebreak> f_newton yes
<computer> .NET
<ibuclaw> computer, you mean getdeb.net ?
<computer> yeap
<DPCP> !info gstreamer
<ubottu> Package gstreamer does not exist in intrepid
<f_newton> thanks hmw|coffeebreak any idea as to repair?
<hmw|coffeebreak> f_newton sorry, no idea.
<computer> can some1 help me with the Remote Desktop that comes with ubuntu. im trying to connect but wont let me...
<f_newton> thanks
<f_newton> thats ok
<f_newton> Im sure it will be attended to
<useqar> fine you guys arent much help
<ibuclaw> oh ?
<siropio> How i can put guest addition in virtual box?
<hmw|coffeebreak> f_newton - i installed fedora *g*
<doc``> is there a good x264 codec for ubuntu?
<computer> siropio, join #vbox
<siropio> thanks
<f_newton> hmw|coffeebreak, I have fedora installed on at least 5 computers
<f_newton> but due to popular demand among my customers I have ubuntu installed on close to 100 of them
<ibuclaw> f_newton, unlucky you :)
<ibuclaw> I run on Debian
<DPCP> God damn this no sound is annoying...really want to listen to some Frank SInatra -_-...
<tritium> DPCP: watch the language, please
<DPCP> Did I swear...?O_o
<tritium> DPCP: just keep it family-friendly, please.
<DigitalKiwi> frank sinatra is swear language now? D:
<DPCP> Sorry, will do.
<tritium> DigitalKiwi: stay out of it
<DigitalKiwi> hmph :(
<hmw> what?? my nickname is registered? i just changed to hmw|coffeebreak and cant change back!!
<hmw> oh... i am hmw now... argh...
<ibuclaw> hmw, ...
<f_newton> ibuclaw, for most of my customers ubuntu is a better fit.  It runs better on the widest range  of hardware with a large group of packages  with better proprietary support
<th__> hmw, away nicks are so gay
<f_newton> personally I prefer rpm based distros because of familiarity but honestly linux is linux
<TTE> oh
<_VIM_> !away | hmw (yeah dont use away nicks)
<ubottu> hmw (yeah dont use away nicks): You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<hmw> th__ youre right. had to do with a joke... wont happen anymore, promised
<f_newton> hmw opinionated children should not get you upset
<DPCP> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cthuloid> I'm looking to change the opacity of window decorations through compiz in its settings manager, and not having any luck. Is there somewhere else I can find a setting for it?
<big> alguem ai escreve português
<Banjo_> Hello, i just downloaded Ubuntu and need http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/wifi-radar to setup wireless internet on it. The only problem is i can't download it while running linux because i can't setup wifi, is there a way to download it using windows where i have internet and open it when i run Ubuntu? So sharing files in a way with 2 different OS.
<Pici> !pt | big
<ubottu> big: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hmw> f_newton - i didnt get upset. i usually do not use away nicks. my answer was meant, as i typed it. *g*
<big> obrigado
 * hmw is master of patience.
<f_newton> I dont know from away nicks... some of the nicks people use are downright stupid but its not for me to ridicule them...
<hmw> f_newton using away nicks floods the channel, thats why they dont want us to use such here.
<f_newton> how? do they auto repeat away msgs?  that should not happen unless set
<ibuclaw> hmw, using bots to tell you that away nicks floods the channel floods the channel :)
<f_newton> yeah
<hmw> f_newton - if i change my nick, it will show up in this chat. thats the "flood"
<tritium> f_newton, hmw: continuing the offtopic discussion of away nicks also floods the channel
<Pici> Can we please keep it on topic here. This is a support channel.
<Banjo_> Does anyone know how please?
<DPCP> Speaking of support...anyone be able to help?
<usser> DPCP, ask a question maybe someone knows an answer
<Morodock_> What's the question?
<doc``> is there a keyboard shortcut for closing windows in ubuntu?
<DPCP> Usser: in short, no sound playing, gstreamer is the suspected problem.
<Banjo_> <Banjo_>Hello, i just downloaded Ubuntu and need http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/wifi-radar to setup wireless internet on it. The only problem is i can't download it while running linux because i can't setup wifi, is there a way to download it using windows where i have internet and open it when i run Ubuntu? So sharing files in a way with 2 different OS.
<ibuclaw> doc``, usually Ctrl+W or Ctrl+Q
<tritium> doc``: Ctrl-w
<DasEi>  doc``: alt-F4
<nick> Banjo_: don't you have usb stick? or kind of?
<doc``> nah didnt work
<Banjo_> Not on me, i have a blank disc
<doc``> using wine to run a program
<Gr33n3gg> Banjo_: Put it on a thumdrive, network share, or something.
<usser> DPCP, no sound from any application? how about aplay that doesnt depend on gstreamer. it only plays wavs btw try it
<doc``> but cant see the close menu
<Banjo_> Ok thanks ill try that then
<nick> Banjo_: ok download it and then burn to cd
<tritium> doc``: it depends on the app.  Typcally Ctrl-W to close, Ctrl-Q to quit
<bbp72> Hi I wanted to know if someone can point me to a documentation to configure elisa mediacenter with upnp server thanks
<hmw> nick Banjo_ the problem seems to be: how does one get the download without using ubuntu
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  try this link Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- wifi-radar <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wifi-radar&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=intrepid&amp;section=all>
<DPCP> usser: no sound from any applications, alright I'll go fetch it brb.
<Banjo_> will do ill be back after i try it, cheers guys :)
<DPCP> usser: thanks by the way.
<usser> DPCP, no problem
<doc``> ok, i
<nick> hmw: he can also download the source code and build it himself. there are lots of solutions
<doc``> the program is a windows program running via wine
<doc``> forgot to say that
<MidnightDevil> heya
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  that will download the .deb- though I would also check the dependencies and download them just to be sure- then either put them on a usb drive or burn them to a cd.
<DPCP> usser: sudo apt-get install aplay.  E: COuldn't find package aplay.
<MidnightDevil> this will sound like a dumb question.. but i have created a shortcut of my home folder in my desktop.. how can i change the icon?
<Banjo_> Ok cheers
<usser> DPCP, its built in
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  wait hold on that was for intrepid - this is for dapper Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- wifi-radar <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wifi-radar&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=dapper&amp;section=all>
<hmw> MidnightDevil - right click, properties, click onto the icon
<usser> DPCP, on the terminal type aplay filename.wav
<MidnightDevil> i dont have icon there hmw
<MidnightDevil> Emblems tho
<tritium> DPCP: it's part of alsa-utils.  You don't install it separately
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  Sorry forgot to change the search filter -- I hope you got the last one Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- wifi-radar <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wifi-radar&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=dapper&amp;section=all>
<DPCP> No sound.
<Banjo_> Yeh, so what do i download from here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/wifi-radar
<Jakal> does anyone know the command to list the running procceses and how much cpu each is using?
<usser> DPCP, its not gstreamer then
<usser> DPCP, problem is deeper
<rrplay> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<DPCP> usser: ah alright, thanks a million anyway :).
<sharef_> DPCP check if pulseaudio is installed
<Banjo_> ACtually i think i got it
<Syco54645> hello, i am having a problem with the bar at the top of my window turning white and the text disappearing.  any way to fix this?  i think it is related to compiz
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm pretty sure I have 3gb of physical memory installed on my lenovo thinkpad t6op, but ubuntu is only showing 2 gb
<hmw> MidnightDevil - uh... properties, first page ("basic") should show the icon left to the "name" - or not??
<DPCP> sharef_ I'm a noob here, how do I check that?
<usser> DPCP, run pulseaudio if its not running, pulseaudio -d
<sharef_> yeah, that
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  yes then select a mirror should then save a .deb to which you can transfer over to the machine you need it on.
<rrplay> Jakal, try top
<Banjo_> I downloaded a zip, it might be iin there,
<sharef_> if you wanna see if its installed run sudo apt-cache search pulseaudio
<DPCP> Getting it now.
<tritium> sharef_: apt-cache doesn't require sudo, and it doens't tell you what's installed.
<sharef_> hmmm
<sharef_> thats what iv used it for
<tritium> sharef_: apt-cache policy does, but not apt-cache search
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  I would go with the .deb since possibly the .zip has the source files- then you would have to compile
<egaudet> What is the best way to stream media to my xbox 360
<DPCP> usser sharef: K I have pulseaudio, so now just type pulseaudio -d?
<Banjo_> Ok
<sharef_> ill look into that more
<tritium> sharef_: otherwise, use dpkg -l
<hmw> egaudet - maybe VLC.
<usser> DPCP, yes try it
<ezzieyguywuf> egaudet: check mediatomb
<MidnightDevil> hmw: oh got it! thank u!
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- wifi-radar_1.9.6-0ubuntu4_all.deb <http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/all/wifi-radar/download>  then just select a mirror to download
<DPCP> E: main.c: Failed to parse command line.
<egaudet> is mediatomb good, i've read good things about it in forums but in the package installer it's rated as 1 star
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm pretty sure I have 3gb of physical memory installed on my lenovo thinkpad t6op, but ubuntu is only showing 2 gb. can anyone help me check this and activate all my physical memory?
<Banjo_> Thankyou redvamp128 i was on the wrong page =[
<egaudet> I have VLC but haven't been able to get the dumb 360 to see my pc
<ezzieyguywuf> egaudet: i've used it for the playstation and it seems to work fine. its not that hard to setup either there are some good walkthroughs online
<redvamp128> Banjo_:  generally I find if something is in .zip then usually you find source inside them-
<Banjo_> Yeh i think it di
<Banjo_> did*
<hmw> egaudet - can you connect via IP address?
<Banjo_> Ok ill try this now brb, thanks for the help
<egaudet> i will try mediatomb, check it out, thanks ezzie.
<egaudet> hmw, what do you mean?
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Hello, Is there a way to disable the volume up/down OSD, it crashes here. I've seen people reporting this in other foruns, but no answer.
<DPCP> usser E: main.c: Failed to parse command line.
<Orudu> Hi everyone I have a quick question!
<egaudet> hmw, I am in my xbox 360 dashboard attempting to "find computers"
<Orudu> what is the difference between: ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso and ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso?
<hmw> egaudet - i dont know the 360, and how the menus look. Can you enter an IP address there, or does it only show, what computers it finds? if so, enabling nmb (or nmbd, netbios name resolition) might help
<usser> DPCP, try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Orudu> I suppose the first one is for AMD processes?
<usser> DPCP, i dont have it so i dont know the exact command to restart/run it
<person_> it's the type of system, orudu
<DasEi> Orudu:first is for 64bit, second for 32
<rrplay> Orudu, 64 bit and 32 bit
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Orudu, yeah, for AMD 6e CPUs
<egaudet> hmw, it just "auto" finds your pc.. MS and their wonderful world of MS only
<ScUlHaMb4dO> 64 bits ones
<hmw> egaudet - most probably you just need to install the nmb
<DasEi> Orudu:the 64 bit installs on intel, too
<Pici> ScUlHaMb4dO: Most 64 bit processors fit the AMD64 specification.
<egaudet> hmw, what is nmb?
<Orudu> how do you know if your computer is 64 or 32 bit?
<DPCP> usser: when I entered it it didn't do anything, like it didn't bring up an extra line etc, but yeah it's alright if you don't.
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Orudu, are you using ubuntu right now?
<DasEi> Orudu: do a lspci from live cd
<hmw> egaudet - netbios name resolution (similar to DNS)
<person_> i have a problem, i can't get smplayer to play the audio in a few anime videos i have, here's the file info:[Eclipse] Toaru Majutsu no Index - 09 (1280x720 h264) [3F8C5CD4].mkv: Matroska data. it works in vlc and mplayer, but not smplayer
<person_> anyone?
<DPCP> usser: btw, running xubuntu.
<person_> i installed x264 and lib264-dev
<person_> that didn't work
<egaudet> hmw, so you believe if i install that on my ubuntu pc
<Orudu> no my installation is complete, but I cannot get into ubuntu. I suppose it's the GUI interface so I'm getting the alternate download
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Hello, Is there a way to disable the volume up/down OSD, it crashes here. I've seen people reporting this in other foruns, but no answer.
<person_> how do you add codecs to smplayer? ;/
<hmw> egaudet - right. i dont know exactly how the name is in ubuntu (dont have one here), find it in synaptic, look for "netbios" and "name resolution" (or similar)
<hmw> egaudet - it should be sudo apt-get install nmb / or nmbd
<hmw> egaudet - it also should come with samba
<redvamp128> ScUlHaMb4dO:  I would goto system- preferences- then keyboard shortcuts -- find the shortcuts for those keys and set them for nothing- the sound Volume-mute/down/up
<egaudet> hmw, ok i'll try that as well.  thanks for the help
<hmw> egaudet - i hope it works *g* tell me, when you know
<IIIIIIIIIIII> d
<redvamp128> ScUlHaMb4dO:  I would also set everthing in the sound to nothing there.. that should disable the OSD for volume and keys for those things.
<Uzziel__> is there a way to rotate the screen besides xrandr?
<DPCP> usser: be right back.
<D3RGPS31> How do I reinstall grub, from windows, so I can boot back onto linux? (i don't have the live-cd anymore >.<)
<cowgod> can anyone tell me why my /var/log/messages has -- MARK -- in it every 20 min?
<ScUlHaMb4dO> redvamp128, but I would like to make it works increasing and decreasing the volume, i just dont want the popup to show up
<hmw> Uzziel__ if youre lucky, you can do it in the gnome screen resolition window, just drag the screens around.
<DasEi> !grub | D3RGPS31:
<ubottu> D3RGPS31:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> D3RGPS31: if you gotto burn new anyway, google for super-grub-disk, a fine tool
<redvamp128> ScUlHaMb4dO:  I don't know how to turn that off-- other than just disabling the keys themselves.
<D3RGPS31> DasEi: i don't have anything to burn :/
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31 You wont get it from windows
<ScUlHaMb4dO> redvamp128, ok, thank you :D
<DasEi> D3RGPS31: a usb ?
<D3RGPS31> DasEi that i do have :D
<DasEi> !usb | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sw3RvE> does anyone have deluge on ubuntu? i just want to know if it works good.
<redvamp128> D3RGPS31:  If you can't reinstall grub - I would suggest using wingrub (which uses your boot.ini to kick over the grub to load) WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>
<useqar> how do i have sex with ubuntu, because i love it
<DasEi> D3RGPS31: you could also do the hassle of d/l a ubuntu-vm and the free player, then chroot to your harddisk
<hmw> useqar - remove the windows partition.
<useqar> hmw: there isn't one
<useqar> :)
<redvamp128> useqar:  Please use room #ubuntu-offtopic to continue that discussion.
<useqar> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> useqar Please stop
<useqar> this is for ubuntu! amirite?
<redvamp128> useqar:  people are trying to get help here and that is definitely an off topic discussion
<hmw> where can i look up the ubottu codes?
<useqar> its about ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> useqar Ubuntu related support
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_VIM_> !brain
<useqar> hmm
<hmw> useqar - not quite - this is ubuntu SUPPORT
<DPCP> Is Ktorrent compatible with xubuntu?  Cause it says it's using KDE..
<useqar> then why isn't it #ubuntusupport?
<DasEi> DPCP: using differnt libs, but works in xubu, too
<Jack_Sparrow> useqar Please stop  /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<pepperjack> DPCP: yes the package manager will pull in all the dependancies
<DPCP> DasEI: Thanks
<useqar> i dont want to join another channel, tyvm
<useqar> im happy here
<Cody1> Can somebody direct me to where i can download and install java so i can play yahoo games?
<DPCP> Pepperjck: didn't understand much but thanks, too :D
<_VIM_> !java | Cody1
<ubottu> Cody1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DasEi> !java | Cody1
<person_> can someone help me with my audio problem? no sound in smplayer for a 720p h264 mkv file
<Cody1> _VIM_:  Ill try that.
<Cody1> Be right back.
<pepperjack> Cody1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > useqar
<ubottu> useqar, please see my private message
<useqar> ok, im done with the whole offtopic thing... in fact, i hate ubuntu. Arch > Ubuntu!!
<useqar> lol
<DasEi> person_: mkv -file ? don't know.. trying vlc ?
<hmw> mv useqar /dev/null
<person_> DasEi, that's the thing, it works fine in vlc and mplayer
<person_> [Eclipse] Toaru Majutsu no Index - 09 (1280x720 h264) [3F8C5CD4].mkv: Matroska data
<person_> is file output
<DPCP> WEll guys, really appreciate all the help, take care! :)
<person_> subtitles show, video plays smooth, just no audio
<DasEi> person_: as said, I don't know that codec, try a : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, resatrt player
<person_> i tried that
<mikewu> person_: do other files not work or it just that one file?
<DasEi> person_:no idea then, but why if you can play it (totem installs it's own codecs) (serch synaptic for codec-tag ?)
<person_> well smplayer doesn't seem to be playing any files... hmm
<person_> audio that is
<DasEi> !audio > person_
<ubottu> person_, please see my private message
<Sylphid> cowgod, dont know if you have got an answer about -- MARK -- yet but you can disable this in /etc/default/syslogd by adding the option -m 0
<Davo_> Has anyone played bos wars?
<thomc> Hey can I login to a second user account on my system whilst still leaving the programs on the user account I was originally using up and running? How would I do this?
<Sylphid> cowgod, dont forget to restart sysklogd after changing this to implament the change
<hmw> thomc - for terminal programs you can do this with "screen"
<thomc> hmw, no, I mean like a full desktop session. Fast user switching basically. I think you can do something like that on Windows.
<DasEi> thomc: logoff (don't reboot) and login again as diff. user
<person_> hell yeah, that got it, i didn't see that option before, thanks DasEi
<mikewu> thomc: switch to one of the virtual terminals log in as different user then use startx
<DasEi> person_: np
<donavan01> im trying to connect to a smb server but it keeps yelling about not being about to connect because ther server is not using user level security and no password is supplied... anyone have any ideas
<thomc> DasEi, won't that end all the programs I was running before I logged off.
<hmw> thomc DasEi - it would. maybe the startx really does the trick (never tried)
<thomc> hmw mikewu, yes, that sounds like a plausible solution. I'll try it.
<aprilhare> re
<_VIM_> thomc: mikewu is correct, ive done it before
<mikewu> thomc: startx -- :1 should work
<DasEi> thomc: multiple users can do different tasked at the same time, only restricted by ressources, so there is a way, maybe restarting loginmanager from terminal does the trick
<DasEi> +tasks
<aprilhare> strange problem: from bash, when I launch vuze it uses java 1.6.x - but when I launch it from gnome icon, it uses java 1.5. ??
<thomc> Ok thanks guys. I'll have a play around.
<hmw> i would like to make my epic irc client not to show the "xxx has left"/"has joined" messages. Anyone got a hint for me?
<Davo_> Does anyone here play bos wars?
<_VIM_> epic irc client?
<hmw> _VIM_ aye
<_VIM_> new one on me
<hmw> _VIM_ irssi derivate
<_VIM_> ah
<egaudet> can i just get my xbox 360 to see my samba share?
<hmw> egaudet - not without nmb *g*
<_VIM_> hmw does it use irssi commands if so try /help ignore
<bobthefish> grr, it brought me to the wrong channel i think
<bobthefish> oh well
<mikewu> hmw: if it's an irssi derivative try /ignore #ubuntu PARTS QUITS JOINS
<egaudet> got my smbd and nmbd running
<egaudet> setting up a samba share on my pc right now to tes
<IndyGunFreak> !info epic4
<ubottu> epic4 (source: epic4): epic irc client, version 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6-1.2 (intrepid), package size 431 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<_VIM_> I just switched to Konversation from Irssi, so far loving it :)
<IndyGunFreak> hmw: i'm not familiar w/ that client, but i'd guess its in the settings somewhere.
<bobthefish> !information
<ubottu> Package rmation does not exist in intrepid
<IndyGunFreak> _VIM_: ?.. konversation?...ugh.
<bobthefish> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chu_> There are 4 files my update manager isn't able to download (for some reason?), and it just ends in the manager hanging... Is there anyway I can work out what repo these files come from and disable it (so I can update)?
<hmw> IndyGunFreak Mikelevel it is an irssi derivate, and there is no settings, only ugly conf files. But the /ignore thinfy loogs good
<_VIM_> its so pretty, i missed the eye candy!
<td123> vagina
<IndyGunFreak> hmw: sorry, can't really help you.. have no experience w/ it...
<_VIM_> !language | td123
<ubottu> td123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> _VIM_: i tried konversation, just never good warm up to it.
<McShane> egaudet, if you want to share media on your computer with a 360, ushare is a lot easier to set up
<egaudet> isn't ushare discontinued?
<McShane> kinda, but it still works fine
<McShane> there's also fuppes, but I don't know much about it
<sudeep> hello
<td123> _VIM_: you're so elite for using the console, how do you learn to use it?
<egaudet> McShane, thanks i will try that too, heck i'll try everything until i find one i like
<McShane> no prob
<sudeep> hello
<_VIM_> by putting you on ignore td123, cya.
<sudeep> anybody here me
<chu_> sure sudeep
<sudeep> hello u r good name pls
<chu_> My name is Chu
<sharef_> what do i need to do to make cron work in my user space, cron and crontab give me errors with sudo, sudo su and normal user
<linny1> i was wondering if i could set up some sort of system to automatic dl and sync files with a dir on my local machine to a dir on an ftp server i would like the files to sync up and down is this possible ?
<sudeep> r u from china
<chu_> I am from Taiwan.
<sudeep> u r profession pls
<chu_> I am a student.
<sharef_> linnyl, use ftp, sftp or smb, they are easilly accessable through command line
<erUSUL> linny1: there are many advanzed comman line ftp clients that you can use from cron
<sudeep> r u in home or in class
<chu_> This is kind of off-topic though, please if you would like help, ask your question concerning Ubuntu.
<sharef_> you could also use a location check, iv done such a thing with batch
<mikewu> sharef_: what exactly are you trying in as a command?
<sudeep> how can upgrade my ultimate edi 7.1 to 8.1
<topdawg> hmw could u give me that site again please in my  works i erased it in error
<chu_> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<linny1> ultimate is not offical ubuntu
<td123> man, why is ubuntu sucha a nub distro, can't you be more elite, like slackware or lfs?
<sebsebseb> sudeep: you cant just upgrade 7.04  to  8.10  you have to get 8.04 first
<hmw> topdawg - what was that page about? the fglrx purge?
<erUSUL> !ot | td123
<ubottu> td123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sharef_> heh i dont remember, i had to resort to kcron last time
<topdawg> no the second  one
<chu_> cool td123, yo're hardcore we understand it.
<mikewu> sharef_: try crontab -e
<td123> chu_: ya I am, and I know you aren't
<sharef_> gives me a cli txt edior
<chu_> And it matters, because?
<hmw> topdawg about removing video drivers?
<useruseruseruser> chu_: gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<topdawg> hmw  u sent me 2  one not in english   2nd one as in english to remove the  remaining pa
<topdawg> yes
<hmw> topdawg ok...
<_VIM_> must be a full moon tonight
<hmw> topdawg https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<mikewu> sharef_: it should do that. and then you can specify minutes, hours, day of month, mon, day of week and command to run
<mike3> hey guys, i've noticed security.ubuntu.com is not responding. Does anyone know what's going on with this repository?
<chu_> Nah, mike3 same problem mate.
<topdawg> hmw  thats the one  ty im still  working on it
<mike3> hrm... Is this something that's been going on for a while or something just tonight?
<opera> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<chu_> don't know, been looking for the past 40 minutes or so.
<td123> man, why is ubuntu all point and click? it should be more like lfs
<erUSUL> !ot | td123
<ubottu> td123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hmw> topdawg - i had real hard times setting up a 3 screens with a radeon 9600 and a voodoo banshee. i finally gave up, drivers are just to bad
<chu_> td123, cool, this is the point of linux, you are free to do whatever you like. If you want a more CLI-ish Ubuntu, go make it. But I don't think many people here would be interested in your elitism.
<topdawg> hmw yes im having lost of troubles myself what did u end up with?
<opera> gnome
<useruseruseruser> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<opera> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<bazhang> useruseruseruser, stop that
<td123> can someone ban me?
<cevets> is security.ubuntu.com not resolving for anyone else?
<td123> please, I need to get banned
<bazhang> td123, just depart the channel
<_VIM_> its down
<td123> ban me
<hmw> topdawg - i got it running, of course no compiz, and everytime i wanted a single monitor mode, it destroyed the whole X system. (need single screen for games). therefore i gave up, my workstation runs xp again... makes me sad.
<chu_> You could just leave td123
<cevets> ok
<td123> no, I don't know how to exit
<meoblast001> hi.... my server is refusing connections to everyone but me..... it did this at complete random.. could someone help me?
 * erUSUL Do not feeed the troll
<ScUlHaMb4dO> td123, try saying badwords or flooding
<td123> can someone give me a kick because I don't know how to exit
<meoblast001> ok my bot got in
<td123> someone ban me please
<ScUlHaMb4dO> td123, try saying badwords or flooding
<Sylphid> td123,  try /quit
<Guest26359> hello can someone help me to install a bin file please
<erUSUL> ScUlHaMb4dO: stop it
<_VIM_> ScUlHaMb4dO: dont feed the 8 year olds please
<jtaji> td123: you are using pidgin, click the Close button
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Sorry
<topdawg> hmw well that was a downer lol  im  gonna try a little longer. thank you for the help
<aprilhare> bazhang: aw that disoppointing
<hmw> topdawg - maybe the problems occured because of this very old PCI voodoo banshee card, i used for the third screen.
<David_E> what is the best package for dvd authoring and capturing video from a miniDV camera through IEEE 1394?
<hmw> topdawg - if you want dualhead AND compiz, you will have to use 1024x760 (max. 2048 pixels size for mapping) or you arrange the screens vertically.
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Hello, Is there a way to disable the volume up/down OSD, it crashes here. I've seen people reporting this in other foruns, but no answer.
<topdawg> hmw i have no idea  what i am doing  wrong I keep thinking ill accidently do it  right
<Guest26359> hello can someone help me to install a bin file please
<_VIM_> David_E:  someone last week in here told me AviDemux is good, I have yet to try it though...
<hmw> topdawg - what are the symptoms?
<topdawg> hmw   i want the  screens to mirror or clone
<hmw> topdawg - oh. my card always went back to clone, and i couldnt get rid of it
<useruseruseruser> Guest26359: chmod +x <file>; ./<file>
<tensei> i just installed the ubuntu hardy and I get an error when trying to use update manager
<topdawg> when i load the  new driver  my  system  starts  pausing if a lot of screen is involved
<chu_> David_E: I found this: http://infohost.nmt.edu/~kscott/video/
<hmw> topdawg - maybe the catalyst control center is a good choice for you, then.
<topdawg> especially on  videos
<tensei> can anyone help me
<exodus_ms> tensei, tell us what the error is!
<ScUlHaMb4dO> tensei: try sudo apt-get update before
<exodus_ms> !details | tensei
<ubottu> tensei: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<topdawg> hmw in what way?  what do u suggest?
<Ricket> my java 1.6 program won't recognize the tab key. it's not a problem of my java program, but that java won't send the keyPressed/keyReleased/keyTyped event at all when tab is pressed. the tab key does work in other programs. does anyone know of this problem? any ideas how i can track down the cause and fix it?
<Commie_Cary> is there a way to make movie player more slim
<tensei> exodus_ms: arg!
<trepan_> can anyone help me resolve an issue with a ./configure?  I get the message "checking for libdirect... configure: error: *** libdirect 1.1.0 or newer is required." but I've no idea where to get this lib
<ScUlHaMb4dO> tensei, I mean, run this command before updating exactelly like this: sudo apt-get update
<tensei> exodus_ms: it wont pastebin
<McShane> trepan_, search for it in synaptic
<exodus_ms> tensei, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hmw> topdawg - there is a CCC for linux, i forgot the name. You get a program for gnome, which is similar to the windows CCCs. With it (and dual screen) it should be easy to make it use clone mode. My problem was, that in every case (a fly landing on top of my pc, my neighbour turning music too loud, ...) it went back to clone mode all the time
<tensei> exodus_ms: it's still working on the update...
<trepan_> searched for it in synaptic, got some related libs but when I reran the config I got the same error
<tensei> exodus_ms: it's the translation repositories I can't connect to...
<mikewu> trepan_: try sudo apt-get install libdirectfb-dev
<chu_> tensei, what does the error say? security.ubuntu is down for me (8.10), could be the same issue.
<trepan_> unfortunately it's already installed
<hmw> topdawg - for our pity, i accidently deleted my notes about all the ubuntu stuff, i had figured out already...
<tensei> chu_: i'm trying to paste bin it...
<McShane> trepan_, you'll need the packages that have the "-dev" extension. Those are for building apps.
<tensei> exodus_ms: where does it put the app?
<NigelS> trepan_: what are you trying to build?
<topdawg> hmw ty  i will work on it  i appreciate the help Ill let u know if i get it or destroy it  thanks again
<exodus_ms> pastebinit -a tensei -i /etc/apt/sources.list -b  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trepan_> trying to build Fusion, because I need directfb for clanbomber
<trepan_> can't build clanbomber without those
<exodus_ms> tensei, pastebinit -a tensei -i /etc/apt/sources.list -b  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[M]Maxwell> i can't get Ubuntu 8.10 installed onto my laptop but the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS installs fine
<[M]Maxwell> Any help for this?
<egaudet> ushare wahoo
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, can you elaborate on the problem?
<[M]Maxwell> There is a error when it trys to install
<hmw> topdawg - some things i remember: configuring frequencies for the second screen had to be done as "option" of the first screen. xorg.conf is almost ignored by fglrx (autoconfig). the log output of X helped me. i had problems swapping screens, the :0 screen had to be the left one, putting anything left to the screen #0 caused crashes.
<jtaji> [M]Maxwell: you could just upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<MidnightDevil> how can i change the gdm theme?
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, what is the error?
<usser> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<tensei> finally!
<[M]Maxwell> Im not exactly sure, and just so yall know i am a linux virgin
<tensei> exodus_ms: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120840/
<[M]Maxwell> lemme put the disk back in and check the error
<[M]Maxwell> one second
<mikewu> usser: yes it is
<McShane> [M]Maxwell: Unfortunately, without knowing what the error is, it will be difficult to help
<usser> oh
<[M]Maxwell> idd
<cyberjorge> anuyone here used userful?
<usser> mikewu, thanks
<exodus_ms> tensei, ya, got that, I need your sources.list
<NigelS> trepan_: a useful command to save yourself from hunting for libs if, for example, you're trying to build a newer version of a program than is in the repos is to use the apt-get build-dep command which will fetch all the build dependencies for you. so, for example, apt-get build-dep kate would fetch everything needed to build kate
<seudanb> hey i have a zune mp3 player, how do i configure it on xubuntu?
<Ricket> nevermind my question, it's done on purpose with java, not an issue with ubuntu.
<cyberjorge> anyone here used userful multiplier free?
<tensei> exodus_ms: how do I do that?
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: the disk is going to install ill have the error asap
<exodus_ms> tensei, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   copy the contents of the file, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the contents
<ajamison5579> Can someone point me to an easy to understand guide about how to make a Ubuntu compatible repository?
<cyberjorge> anyone can give advice on multiseat using ubuntu?
<seudanb> what program can i use to put mp3's on a mp3 player
<Harold_pa> security.ubuntu.com is back up
<usser> sweet
<McShane> ajamison5579, have you looked at https://launchpad.net/?
<tensei> exodus_ms: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120841/
<ajamison5579> well i browsed there but alot of the guides are uber confusing
<exodus_ms> tensei, or, you can install 'pastebinit', this will allow you to use the pastebin from the command line.  sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  pastebinit -a tensei -i /etc/apt/sources.list -b  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<usser> Harold_pa, well not for me it isnt.
<cyberjorge> _VIM_: any idea?
<ajamison5579> I am trying to make an ubuntu counterpart to my red hat repo
<tensei> exodus_ms: i did install it but it gives me an hunkown website error
<McShane> ajamison5579, take a look at https://launchpad.net/+tour/index
<Harold_pa> hmm good point usser the us server is reachable
<tensei> exodus_ms: i pasted my source list
<_VIM_> cyberjorge: sorry I'm not really following the converstation... kind of busy at the moment, just ask the room :)
<cyberjorge> anyone can give advice on multiseat using ubuntu?
<cyberjorge> ok thanks _VIM_
<tensei> exodus_ms: would it help you to know I didn't have this problem until I started using a router?
<jtaji> cyberjorge: like thin clients or what?
<cyberjorge> yes thin client!
<jtaji> !ltsp | cyberjorge
<ubottu> cyberjorge: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<siropio> how i can put guest additions in virtualbox?
<chu_> yay, security.update backup for me too (australia)
<cyberjorge> thanks for that jtaji
<hmw> siropio - you need to download the iso and mount it into the virtual machine. Just read the text, vbox shows you, and you should find a link to the download.
<McShane> siropio, start up the guest OS and choose the Guest Additions option at the bottom of the Devices menu
<cyberjorge> i've tried that but still needs more time to do it
<jtaji> cyberjorge: you should look into what edubuntu has done with ltsp
<meoblast001> is it possible to add a command in crontab that will run a process as a specific user?
<usser> Harold_pa, whats the name of the us server?
<cyberjorge> jtaji: right now i tried userful but still having truoble using 2 video displays
<jtaji> meoblast001: the system wide crontab in /etc/crontab has a user column
<Harold_pa> usser sorry what i meant was i can ping it from my server in the US, but not from my one here in australia
<Harold_pa> try this ip 91.189.88.45
<jtaji> meoblast001: note this is a different file than sudo crontab -e
<siropio> i have done it
<weshley> i did a sudo apt-get install eggdrop it installed but scattered it accross my hardrive, i have eggdrop folders in /usr/lib/eggdrop /usr/share/eggdrop /usr/share/doc/eggdrop and finally /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data and with all this i cant figure out how the heck to configure the thing nor are the /usr/share dirs writeable so eggdrop would have to be run from sudo? i dunno about all this and neither does the people in #egghelp they reco
<seudanb> can someone help me?
<meoblast001> jtaji: yeah you confused me
<hmw> !ask | seudanb
<ubottu> seudanb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<siropio> but the Devices>Intsall guest additions
<meoblast001> jtaji: both are root owned files
<jtaji> weshley: sudo apt-get remove eggdrop
<chu_> How sneaky is the .hidden file trick, so useful though
<seudanb> i need to transfer mp3s to an mp3 player
<siropio> didnt worked
<exodus_ms> tensei, can you get to here from your web browser --> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/
<weshley> lol jtaji thats what i was thinking and do a fresh compile in my local home dir
<jtaji> meoblast001: yeah you just edit /etc/crontab with the editor of your choice
<tensei> exodus_ms: yes
<tritium> siropio: download the .iso manually, and place it where virtualbox would look for them
<meoblast001> jtaji: so how do i run a process as user bobthebuilder?
<jtaji> weshley: oh sorry I misread your question :p
<jtaji> weshley: config files are probably in /etc somewhere
<Musfuut> could anyone point me to a .deb package creation guide for scripts and binaries? I keep finding ones based on compiling from source.
<tisi> Encountering an odd problem...  programs (eg dpkg) report 'No space left on device'; however `df -ah` reports ample remaining space for all file systems.  Perhaps a sparse file or other such oddity?
<exodus_ms> tensei, try this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120846/ basically 'for just now' comment out the security sources and try to run sudo apt-get update
<jtaji> meoblast001: you put bobthebuilder in the user column in /etc/crontab in the line you add there
<seudanb> will KZenExplorer work for transferring mp3s to an mp3 player
<weshley> jtaji; i dont know if using the ubuntu apt is the safest bet i'll do a remove then compile it from my home dir and configure and run it there
<tritium> Musfuut: see the packaging guide on the ubuntu wiki
<hmw> tisi: is it a USB drive?
<meoblast001> oh
<tisi> hmw: gutsy livecd
<meoblast001> jtaji: what do those other feilds do?
<usser> Harold_pa, thanks just fetched the updates strange my security.ubuntu.com resolves to 91.189.88.37
<hmw> tisi: is your HD an external USB drive?
<tisi> hmw: no.
<Harold_pa> usser, thats the address it resolves to from my australian box too, which is down as well
<jtaji> meoblast001: the other fields are standard crontab fields, you can find references all over the internet
<hmw> tisi: ok, then i cant help. sry
<jtaji> meoblast001: they specify when to run the command
<Harold_pa> where abouts are you usser?
<chu_> Harold_pa; are you sure? I just updated, haven't been able to for the past 40 minutes, I never changed any details....
<tensei> exodus_ms: so I paste what you sent me?
<usser> Harold_pa, New York
<tensei> exodus_ms: how do I comment out the part?
<KilasImbang> there is no GUFW in 8.04 32bit repo. IS it normal?
<Harold_pa> wow how strange...
<exodus_ms> tensei, yes, but before you that try this Click System > Administration > Software Sources
<exodus_ms> Click the Download From menu and choose other
<exodus_ms> Click the Select Best Server button and wait till it finds one.
<exodus_ms> Click Choose Server
<exodus_ms> Run the update manager again.
<FloodBot2> exodus_ms: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meoblast001> jtaji: i'm sorry i'm getting angry right now.. i'm gonna have to step away from my computer and do something else stressful
<exodus_ms> sorry
<Harold_pa> i'd have thought they would resolve based on geography
<TruthTaco> i cant get opera to detect swfdec
<chu_> where in Aus Harold_pa?
<Harold_pa> melbourne
<qcjn> hi, is there problem's in the repository, cause ti,s been the third time in 2 days that my icone appears, and there is downloads , but errors to ??
<chu_> Canberra here
<Harold_pa> nice
<Harold_pa> hmmm i just ran it on the melbourne server and it worked too...
<chu_> Heh, weird!
<Harold_pa> what ip is it resolving to for you?
<chu_> Not sure, how do I find out? :p
<tensei> exodus_ms: i'm looking for the download from thing
<Harold_pa> ping security.ubuntu.com
<usser> anybody running 9.04 on intel graphics card?
<exodus_ms> tensei, Click System > Administration > Software Sources Click the Download From menu and choose other. Click the Select Best Server button and wait till it finds one. Click Choose Server. Run the update manager again.
<chu_> (91.189.88.45
<redvamp128> usser:  Your best bet is to goto room #ubuntu+1 that is the chat for Jaunty
<hmw> chu_ Harold_pa i get the same IP, and its up again now.
<chu_> 3 packets transmitted, 33% loss.
<hmw> chu_ Harold_pa (austria)
<usser> redvamp128, yea i know, that channel is dead right now
<KilasImbang> ﻿there is no GUFW in 8.04 32bit repo. IS it normal? where can I get it?
<qcjn> mpossible de récupérer http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not
<tensei> exodus_ms: ah i see.. it's doing it's things
<Harold_pa> yep same for me too hmw
<Harold_pa> all good :)
<bazhang> qcjn, feisty is end of life
<Harold_pa> how about you chu_?
<chu_> Bit weird, down for so long and we there was nothing
<Harold_pa> yeh it was strange hey
<Harold_pa> down for a few hours i noticed
<chu_> Yeah, I actually updated pretty much the second you said it was online :p
<bazhang> qcjn, you need to change sources.list per the following link (see gutsyupgrades)
<bazhang> !upgrade | qcjn
<ubottu> qcjn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<qcjn> bazhang: what must i do, go and erase
<qcjn> thanks
<exodus_ms> tensei, yeah, you seem to be able to connect to your other sources in your sources.list. the site that updates the security might be very busy right now, trying a different server might help, which is what you just did
<usser> Harold_pa, thats the second time security.ubuntu.com goes down in two months
<Musfuut> tritium> did you happen to mean the section on python packaging in the wiki? that seems to be the closest, the rest deals with creating source packages. thanks btw
<tritium> Musfuut: no, the MOTU packaging guide
<tensei> exodus_ms: that fixed it
<qcjn> bazhang: i have hardy, so is it the same thing ??
<Rozen> Hi I have a bit of a problem.
<exodus_ms> tensei, cool,
<scribawf> How do I update ClamAV or become root to do so?
<Rozen> I am compiling fluxbox from source, so I ran './configre' but it gave me this error "C compiler cannot create executables, see config.log for more details"
<seudanb> can someone help me configure a zune mp3 player, xubuntu is not recognizing it
<bazhang> qcjn, please paste the output of lsb-release -a and cat /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<qcjn> bazhang: ok
<KilasImbang> ﻿scribawf sudo freshclam
<tensei> exodus_ms: thanks a bunch for your help
<scribawf> tnx kilasImbang
<geeksquad1> is ubuntu compatible with the quickfire usb cabe
<KilasImbang> ﻿scribawf: np
<redvamp128> Rozen:  Have you asked in #fluxbuntu (that is the channel for a ubuntu distro using fluxbox.)
<Harold_pa> aye thats true
<Harold_pa> i wonder what the reason is
<qcjn> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120855/
<seudanb> i have a zune mp3 player and i cant figure out how to configure it, any help?
<Musfuut> tritium> seems that took me back to the same thing, but if you say it is there then I will have a good read and see if I learn something, thanks :)
<Rozen> No, thanks for teleling me I will ask over there :).
<Rozen> telling*
<meoblast001> jtaji: ok..... now that i'm sane, could you help me figure out these numbers one more time
<tritium> Musfuut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<bazhang> qcjn, you need to comment out (put a # in front) of lines 40 and 41 save then update
<qcjn> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> qcjn, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtaji> meoblast001: here's a good summary with examples, I'll gladly answer futher questions http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<qcjn> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> qcjn, what is line 60
<qcjn> bazhang: it's back in time back up app
<bazhang> qcjn, for hardy?
<Musfuut> tritium> sorry, please don't get annoyed at me... that is what I was looking at, the complete guide starts with compiling from source, then the next parts assure those steps have been followed, etc. a small section on python packaging. can the midway section be done without completing the former section?
<qcjn> bazhang: we ll i think so ?? unless i made an error
<bazhang> qcjn, just wanted to be sure
<qcjn> bazhang: ok
<Musfuut> I'll read over this though
<bazhang> qcjn, best to be certain about 3rd party repos as they are known to cause issues at times
<tritium> Musfuut: you can package any files
<Ipaqmaster> i need help so bad please someone help me
<bazhang> Ipaqmaster, with what
<Ipaqmaster> ty finally someone answers
<Ipaqmaster> well
<trevor> hey i have a quick question
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<d-b> hi there i would to make my own custom dvd that can boot ubuntu, how do i do this ?
<Ipaqmaster> everytime i join @zdaemon
<qcjn> bazhang: ok, but it was suggested on category5 podcast
<Ipaqmaster> #zdaemon
<DasEi> !custom > d-b
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom
<Ipaqmaster> is says i need to be identified to join it :S
<weshley> any1 here ever have success at installing and configuring eggdrop using apt-get install?
<tritium> Ipaqmaster: the topic here is ubuntu support
<trevor> i just installed a new fresh kubuntu, and i did all the updates, but i cannot get it to activate my graphics driver
<trevor> it just wont do anything]
<bazhang> Ipaqmaster, then register and identify; more answers in #freenode
<Ipaqmaster> well...ok :(sorry i ddnt know
<Ipaqmaster> bie :(
<el_chupa> hey my comp got a bad case of viruses with windows and am trying to use ubuntu live cd to get data off it. When i try to access it through places though it says it can not mount the volume. any ideas?
<freegoo> where is the bad-block data map located on the harddrive
<qcjn> bazhang: instead of comment them, can i erase them ? since festy it's outdated ?
<phylwx> hello
<DasEi> el_chupa: first, do you have a backup-medium for the broken parti ?
<el_chupa> yea flash drive
<qcjn> bazhang: i could, i won't need that anymore
<DasEi> el_chupa: big enough for the win-parti ?
<el_chupa> oh i dont need the whole partition. just some documents
<bazhang> qcjn, up to you; make sure the others dont give you problems as well
<DasEi> el_chupa: ok, are you on live cd now ?
<bazhang> qcjn, ie the 3rd party ones when updating etc
<qcjn> bazhang: ok
<el_chupa> on another comp, yes
<Musfuut> thanks tritium, I'll report back with my success or failure after I get some sleep :)
<DasEi> el_chupa: have you got a live cd handy for the virus-comp ?
<suicidepills> is it possible to search for servers in irssi?
<el_chupa> let me rephrase. i am currently on another comp. the virused comp is running the live cd
<qcjn> bazhang: now sudo apt-get update
<dixon208> quickcam messenger to work with skype, anyone have an answer? or any help?
<bazhang> qcjn, after saving and closing the sources.list
<DasEi> el_chupa: gotch now, on vir-pc open a terminal
<el_chupa> k
<qcjn> bazhang: i,ve commented it for now. yes i ve closed it and saved it
<DasEi> el_chupa: ypu can also start pidgin from live cd, might be more handy, if it's got network
<arooni> how do i make vim my default editor for crontab and subversion and stuff?
<DasEi> you*^
<phylwx> hey people, im a noob looking for help, i want to use an ftp server to connect ubuntu and xp ( the latter in virtualbox) i installed vsftpd on ubuntu but i dont know what ip address to enter in the xp client :( please help
<meoblast001> i don't understand /etc/crontab... it's very confusing... could someone help me.. i just want a program to run as non-root at startup every startup
<el_chupa> DasEi: dont have the router's wep key handy so that would be a royal pain
<hmw> arooni - default?? how do you want to start editing? you usually type "vim <filename>", and there is no such thing as default
<Hammerjak> phylwx, can you open a terminal in ubuntu and type 'ifconfig'
<_VIM_> meoblast001: try gnome-schedule its a GUI for cron
<mikewu> arooni: stick export EDITOR=vi in your .bashrc
<DasEi> phylwx: ifconfig on ubu tells ip, but also see :
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arooni> mike3, thats it
<arooni> mikewu, rather
<meoblast001> _VIM_: my server is set to not run GNOME at startup
<DasEi> el_chupa: in terminal : sudo fdisk -l
<hmw> mikewu - can you explain it to me, pls
<dixon208> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop - Compaq Presario V2000 cant get past 45% install
<dixon208> any tips?
<_VIM_> meoblast001: you dont have any GUI at all?
<phylwx> thanks DasEi!
<[M]Maxwell> dixon208: im having the same problem
<[M]Maxwell> dixon208: is there a error message that you get?
<dixon208> not sure
<phylwx> im gonna give it a try right now
<dixon208> booting from the sidk
<bazhang> dixon208, md5 the iso yet? what about disk integrity check after a slow burn of iso to cd
<dixon208> *disk
<[M]Maxwell> dixon208: is it stuck at a status bar?
<meoblast001> _VIM_: i do but if GUI needs to be started for this application to do it's job, it wont work as i don't have GNOME on autostart
<dixon208> no
<el_chupa> k
<linos> Hello everyone,  I know that ubuntu edgy is no longer supported, but I would like to update my system.  Is that still possible or do I need to start clean and install Hardy?
<hmw> mikewu arooni - how does the var EDITOR make something default? maybe you give me an exanoke
<qcjn> bazhang: why gksudo instead of just sudo
<dixon208> it goes to the install screen
<DasEi> el_chupa:can you see the win parti/it's devicename (like /dev/sda1) ?
<bazhang> !md5 | dixon208
<ubottu> dixon208: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dixon208> and after 45% it goes to a blank desktop
<mikewu> hmw: some programs open files for you to edit. If you don't set the editor variable it usually uses nano
<bazhang> qcjn, for graphical apps
<mikewu> hmw: for example crontab -e will open a temporary file
<qcjn> bazhang: ok
<hmw> mikewu - aah. ic, thx
<_VIM_> meoblast001: ah ok then
<bazhang> dixon208, sounds like a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<mikewu> hmw: EDITOR will set which editor it will use
<[M]Maxwell> k well im trying to install 8.10 on my Sony VAIO F490 - PIII 650 MHz - 15 " - 128 MB Ram - 18.1 GB HDD and i cant even get to the install screen.
<bazhang> [M]Maxwell, then you should follow along with what dixon208 is doing
<el_chupa> DasEi: yes
<qcjn> bazhang: like GEDIT, cause usually with Gedit i just use sudo..??
<DasEi> el_chupa:so which ?
<[M]Maxwell> bazhang: its a different problem
<[M]Maxwell> bazhang: i can already tell
 * zelrikriando hates gedit
<bazhang> qcjn, gedit is graphical so gksudo
<Johnny5> Can someone help me with this error: revoco.c: In function ‘usage’:
<Johnny5> revoco.c:489: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘VERSION’
<el_chupa> /dev/sda1
<[M]Maxwell> i dont even have a OS installed on the HDD yet lmao
<DasEi> el_chupa:sudo mkdir /mnt/windooze
<Johnny5> I'm trying to compile a program and I don't know what it's about.
<StephSD3> if you use sudo with gedit you can't read it as a "normal" user..
<qcjn> bazhang: ok, thanks
<meoblast001> does this look like a good /etc/crontab http://rafb.net/p/u0OYoC23.html
<DasEi> el_chupa:sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1  /mnt/windooze
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, that's a pretty old computer to be installing 8.10 on -- no offense
<DasEi> el_chupa:cd /mnt/windooze
<weshley> I am getting configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables while ./configure  (not in root) I also use Kconfigure to see if that would work and get the same error there as well
<DasEi> el_chupa:ls
<DasEi> el_chupa:files there ?
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: i know thats why im putting linux on it, but if 8.04 is working perfectly shouldnt this?
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, i wouldn't be surprised if that was the source of your trouble, u
<tritium> weshley: you've not installed build-essential
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, that's a good point
<bazhang> [M]Maxwell, you are updating from hardy?
<bazhang> [M]Maxwell, using the live cd?
<[M]Maxwell> Nope i completely wiped the hdd
<[M]Maxwell> im using the disk i burned.
<bazhang> [M]Maxwell, and md5 and integrity check all passed?
<weshley> k thanks tritium, no i havnt, didnt know i had to from a fresh cd install
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, it's possible that the ISO was burned to the CD with errors -- did you verify the MD5 sum?
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: well this is the second cd i have tryed both from different download sources so i dont think so
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, you can do that from the Live CD startup menu
<DasEi> McShane: [M]Maxwell: and also verify medium (bootoption)
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: idd ill try that now
<bazhang> [M]Maxwell, you did the md5 or not?
<[M]Maxwell> Im doing it now.
<mikewu> meoblast001: it should work if braden has permissions to execute /opt/services/services
<bazhang> so likely the exact same issue
<meoblast001> mikewu: yes...... now a new problem has emmerged (dont make me spell right)..... i moved /home/braden/services to /opt/services and i get strange error messages
<DasEi> el_chupa:can you see your win-files ?
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, sometimes burning the ISO at a high speed can make burn errors more likely -- your best best is at 4x or even 2x burn speed
<mikewu> meoblast001: what's the error message?
<donavan01> im trying to setup a samba server but I keep getting an error telling me that the server is not using user level security  and no password is supplied ... anyone know why that is  happens locally and from a remote system
<meoblast001> mikewu: i get "chdir(/home/braden/services): No such file or directory" as an error message for running /opt/services/services
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: well i burned one with the default win7 ISO burner, the second with img burn freeware.
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: 2 different computers so i have no idea.
<DasEi> donavan01:check your /etc/samba/smb.conf and google configure samba
<[M]Maxwell> the error is..
<donavan01> yeah tried that one ... it looks right
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, I'd recommend this ISO burner, for Windows: http://cdburnerxp.se/ -- that's the one I used for Ubuntu
<DasEi> donavan01:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dirtbag666> Hi, quick problem: I just deleted an empty fat32 partition and created a new ext3 partition from the free space using cfdisk. Problem: cfdisk says there is an ext3 partition, but qtparted and my fstab (after booting) still see fat32. Any ideas?
<DasEi> donavan01:pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DasEi> p*
<[M]Maxwell> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block
<[M]Maxwell> is my error
<mikewu> meoblast001: /home/braden/services does exist right? just checking
<[M]Maxwell> so is that a CD error?
<donavan01> DasEi ... give me a min I need to get it off of the server onto this system
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, that sounds like an error with the drive
<B14CKH4T> change the cd rom
<meoblast001> mikewu: no i moved it to /opt/services
<B14CKH4T> i have the same
<B14CKH4T> error
<B14CKH4T> then you
<matt___> I have a lot of videos in a directory, was wondering if there is some sort of "media" suite, besides mythtv or something similiar, that would simply show me thumbnails of the videos
<matt___> a nice gui, etc etc.
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: is it fixable?
<DasEi> el_chupa:?
<el_chupa> DasEi: sorry. yes theyre there
<McShane> [M]Maxwell: Well, you can try burning your ISO at a low speed, like 2x, allowing you to possibly bypass buffer issues
<el_chupa> DasEi: thank you
<DasEi> el_chupa: mind pm you, easier to follow ?
<illumin8> How do i pm the bot?
<dirtbag666> ﻿matt___ : What file manager do you use?
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: ok thanks ill try that now, my winxp computer is downstairs tho, ill go burn it on that real quick, thanks. atm this one is win7.
<el_chupa> DasEi: sure
<DasEi> illumin8: /query ubottu
<redvamp128> !grub > illumin8:
<illumin8> DasEi, Thanks
<donavan01> DasEi     http://pastebin.com/d6f7b50dd
<illumin8> !e2fsprogs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsprogs
<pz> anyone wanna help me with math?
<donavan01> DasEi  I used GSAMBAD  to create it
<DasEi> el_chupa: pm out
<pz> im trying to code equilateral points around a circle with draw line xy xy
<redvamp128> !grub > illumin8
<ubottu> illumin8, please see my private message
<pz> like wtf 3 would draw a triangle
<tritium> pz: stay on topic, please
<hmw> pz - depends, what is it?
<illumin8> redvamp128, What did i need grub information for?
<redvamp128> illumin8:  that way you can ! the bot all you want to in a pm form
<redvamp128> illumin8:  was the first thought that would trigger a response from the bot
<illumin8> redvamp128, Grub is the bootloader for linux, i dont think it has details on pm to ubottu :)
<illumin8> redvamp128, Oh you had it message me, i see now thanks :)
<redvamp128> illumin8:  you asked about the bot-- so I figured you could !(whatever) and get facts
<bazhang> illumin8, /msg ubottu coc for example
<Johnny5> I wonder if it would help to post my error again, or if 1325 all don't know XD
<illumin8> Yes thanks everyone i have it now. Apparently Ubottu isnt versed in the use of e2fsprogs, im looking for the command to be able to lable a partition.
<illumin8> Oh that sounded rude, i ment to add thanks after "yes i have it now"
<redvamp128> illumin8:  I usually keep a window of the bot open to query it privately
<Hammerjak> illumin8, e2label ?
<MK-BB> hi
<illumin8> Hammerjak, Thanks thats the one i needed :D
<Hammerjak> ah
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  could be that you need to open up g-parted and remove the partition info ( I am on hardy so I don't have that issue) but I do remember having to do that when I ran 8.10.
<axisys> i am planning to upgrade my notebook (hp nc6220) disk.. I should be able to replace it with any notebook drive like http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?subcategory=HF1H&sortby=match&category=HF1&web_group=byopc_hd&
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  I had to do that when I switched my secondary drive-
<axisys> correct?
<DasEi> donavan01:in the first overview it look corrects, maybe enable wins support, and also the sambauser must have a regular account on the machine you try to log on to / a basic samba config is much shorter and can be found on net easily
<illumin8> Hammerjak, Thanks again, had a device error due to labels. Was a big help :)
<Hammerjak> np :)
<Th0rz> i uninstalled php5 and apache2 the other day but the computer still seems to think its still installed
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: I'm still on 8.04 right now (don't like KDE 4.1 ...). How do I remove the partition information? Just "Delete" ?
<donavan01> DasEi ... thanks for the help I will look for another file and start from scratch
<tisi> Looks like I may be encountering something akin to http://www.mail-archive.com/aufs-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg01475.html -- how can I determine the du / df for ALL branches?
<Th0rz> i uninstalled tso i could reinstall
<DasEi> donavan01:.. if user is correct and change of line 35 doesn't do the job
<Th0rz> php5 is already the newest version.
<Th0rz> but its not running
<Th0rz> how do i remove all traces of it?
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. I have set up a printer that i am sharing over a windows network. I have set up the configuration on ubuntu through samba. Would i need to install samba on the windows machine as well? The windows machine is the one with that has the printer installed.
<hmw> jhonnyboy - windows already has the smb protocol installed
<jhonnyboy> haw: do i need to edit the preferences?
<Sabie> Hello dudes !
<jhonnyboy> because when i print nothing happens :(
<Lymies> when i try to install opera it says E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<hmw> jhonnyboy - if your win doesnt see your linux smb, you will probably need nmb (netbios name resolution)
<jhonnyboy> and i install nmb on the linux machine?
<Cristiiii> I have win xp - win 7 dual boot ! I want ubuntu to make triple- boot. Can I do that ?? :)
<BehiiMehii> I have Vista installed on my computer, how do I create an Ubuntu partition and have it share the harddrive space (so I could access all files) with the Windows partition?
<donavan01> DasEi ... can I use the main account for the user or do I need to create a completely new on ... this is going to be a NAS box connected directly to my desktop ... securty isnt much of an issue
<usser> Cristiiii, yes sure
<Cristiiii> ok
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  just see if it is listed in the g-parted --partition editor -- also you may want to use that to format the partition. also if that does not work -- check your fstab file to see if the partion is still listed there.
<usser> Cristiiii, start installing ubuntu it will detect windows's
<BehiiMehii> Cristiiii you can, you'd just have to take away some space so you could fit it on a third one
<hmw> jhonnyboy - well... that seems not to be the problem, then. nmb is only needed to make your machines visible in the workgroup. you can always connect via IP address. I dont know about printers, sry.
<ziroday> BehiiMehii: well you can partition your system and have ubuntu run on one partition and windows on the other, ubuntu will be able to access the windows files
<maza> hola
<nickrud> BehiiMehii, you can use the disk manager in the adminstrative tools in vista
<weshley> ive done an apt-get install tcl and apt-get install tcllib, am I missing something here? both installed but when I try to do ./configure for eggdrop it says it requires TCL and maybe it didnt look in the right place for it so do ./configure --with--tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options is there a package tcl install i should have done, i did isntall tcl first then after i got this message the first tim
<Cristiiii> Yeah, but isn't a problem with 4 Primary partitions ?
<jhonnyboy> Thanks :)
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: thanks so far, I'll give it a try
<mikewu> Lymies: go to the opera site, they have a .deb file you can download
<DasEi> donavan01: main account of non-root user
<maza> holaaaaaaa
<maza> any one who speack spanish?
<nickrud> !es | maza
<ubottu> maza: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickrud> Cristiiii, not by any definition; it's just that if you want more later you have to delete the last primary and make it a logical
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: qtparted gets stuck at "100%" and "Scanning all drive partition" (translated from German, may sound slightly different originally)
<BehiiMehii> ziroday, nickrud: would that require them to be in different format, like Windows as an NTFS and Linux on something else, or can I have them both the same so I could browse among the files freely?
<Cristiiii> aham
<Cristiiii> thank u guys
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  I thought you may have had that issue I had before--with 8.10 where I took a drive out and replaced it and it kept telling me to do a check on the file system- Though I think something didn't take with the qtparted
<maza> buttttt
<Cristiiii> I'll give it a try !
<ziroday> BehiiMehii: ubuntu will be in the ext3 format, now ubuntu can read your windows files but windows can't read them back
<nickrud> BehiiMehii, you can't use ntfs as the ubuntu partition, however ubuntu will read ntfs no problem and you can install the fs-driver.org ext2 driver to read ubuntu
<CoffeeBean> I found this really neat fluxbox theme, now I need help getting drop shadow to work. Here is the theme: http://box-look.org/content/show.php/deviant?content=69040
<maza> ok, i know only i want to know.... if there would be someone... who seack spanish...
<victorbrca> Anyone knows where would be the best location to define 'CDPATH' and 'set -u' ? .bashrc or .profile ?
<illumin8> what exaclty is the diffirence between GTK and Gnome?
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: I guess, there's a very simple solution for this, I just do not understand, why cfdisk tells me other information about my partition table than parted :-D
<nickrud> maza, type   /join #ubuntu-es , they speak spanish and are smart too :)
<BehiiMehii> Is there any way of having Windows read files saved on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> BehiiMehii, install the driver from  fs-driver.org
<McShane> BehiiMehii, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<lstarnes> illumin8: gtk is just the widget toolkit, which includes things like buttons and menus, but gnome is a whole desktop environment which makes heavy use of gtk
<nickrud> BehiiMehii, into vista, of course
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  if it is not installed then try gparted should be in your synaptic package manger - and if that does not work -- I think the default location is /etc/fstab
<BehiiMehii> Wait, I thought fs-driver was so Ubuntu could read Windows files
<hmw> victorbrca - it should not matter really. put stuff like  echo "1"  to one of the files and  echo "2" to the other, to see, which is called first, if you are concerned about the order of execution
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: seems like the main problem is a little bug in qtparted: The status window with the progress bar just won't close if i "delete" using right-click menu. But it works nice using the menu bar
<nickrud> BehiiMehii, no, ubuntu does that without any extra drivers
<CoffeeBean> illumin8: there are no difference.
<maza> thanksssssss
<CoffeeBean> Gtk is part of gnome.
<victorbrca> hmw: not really
<Mr__Mackee> can anyone tell me why ctrl + (x), no matter what i use it wont work in firefox, ctrl + n, ctrl + b, ctrl +t ... nothing works in firefox
<victorbrca> hmw: just wanted to make sure its within the system accordance
<rww> illumin8: GNOME is a desktop envionment whose programs and components use the GTK graphics toolkit.
<illumin8> So if im installing applications Gnome and GTK would be pretty much the same thing?
<qcjn> i,ve got this in my sources list "deb http://debian.vogelweith.com/ hardy zgegthemes" i must have put that there to download & install a theme. But do i still need that ?? And next time i ll put a comment on those third party
<victorbrca> hmw: thanks! :)
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: Just for calming myself down: How big are the chances of qtparted/parted f***ing up my whole system? :-D
<lws> Hey, I'm running Jaunty (Koala?) and jockey is giving me weird messages
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  as long as you only work with that partiion in question
<CoffeeBean> illumin8 yep.
<rww> lws: Jaunty support in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<illumin8> rww, CoffeeBean lstarnes in no particular order thanks, i think i see now.
<lws> rww: okay sorry
<DasEi>  Mr__Mackee:ctrl -t opens no new tab ? caps-lock ? console setup / does ctrl open in other apps ?
<weshley> whats the apt-get isntall command to install TCL and its libraries, seems when i did apt-get install tcl it didnt install the full TCL package
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  actually doing it the way you did it I would have had more issues than using gparted (not qtparted)
<hmw> dirtbag666 - i guess, chances are quite low
<CoffeeBean> Can someone help me with fluxbox a little (mostly with drop shadows.
<McShane> illumin8, some apps need qt framework support, other need gtk -- when you download one of those in synaptic, it will automatically add the libraries you need
<Mr__Mackee> doesnt work in here either
<BehiiMehii> All right, I'll probably be back in about an hour for a bit more help after I backup a couple of files
<hmw> dirtbag666 - if you can, check the drive for defects
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: Now I've got free space in qtparted, but can't choose the option "create partition". Guess, I'll try gparted
<weshley> my ./configure took an error at checking for Tcl header
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: you were right it was a buffer issue
<CoffeeBean> illumin8 yep
<Rozen> dirtbag 666 satanism ftw
<crdlb> illumin8: well, a gnome application is going to have more dependencies than a pure gtk+ application (gconf, maybe libgnome(ui), etc)
<lstarnes> weshley: which version of tcl do you have?
<rww> !ot | Rozen
<ubottu> Rozen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, were you able to burn a good ISO?
<Rozen> my bad
<Mr__Mackee> DasEi, doesnt work in xchat either
<weshley> lstarnes; how do I check
<lstarnes> weshley: which command did you use to install tcl?
<CoffeeBean> C'mon this is the ubuntu channel right, and I need help with fluxbox on ubuntu!
<[M]Maxwell> McShane: indeed i was, thanks, also what IRC program would you recommend for Ubuntu, im almost positive mIRC isnt compatible
<illumin8> crdlb, so basicly gtk pure applications=speed, because of lower dependencies ?
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, you *may* be able to fix the buffer issue by swapping the drive's data cable, but it's more likely that the drive needs to be replaced
<DasEi>  Mr__Mackee:so check your keyboard settings then
<weshley> Rozen and dirtbag666; satanism for the loss why would u bring that into a place like this
<crdlb> illumin8: as long as you're already using gnome, the dependencies won't matter much since they're already loaded
<arooni> http://pastie.org/395882 ... does that indicate a drive is bad and cant be mounted?
<rww> [M]Maxwell: xchat (package "xchat", not "xchat-gnome"). mIRC might work through wine, but I wouldn't bother trying.
<weshley> lstarnes; sudo apt-get install tcl
<hmw> [M]Maxwell pidgin is preinstalled and has an IRC client, but it has minor bugs.
<illumin8> crdlb, excellent, i just dont want to create to much bloat when installing apps :)
<lstarnes> [M]Maxwell, hmw: pidgin's irc support is very incomplete
<CoffeeBean> Use xchat as an irc client.
<snowcomb> How do I add a printer from the command line? I know my computer recognizes it because "lpinfo -v" shows the printer, but I don't know how to actually print from it.
<mikewu> [M]Maxwell: irssi is a nice irc client
<MK-BB> If I neef help w/ server what channel do I go to??
<lstarnes> weshley: probably 8.4 then.  try installing tcl-dev
<rww> MK-BB: an Ubuntu server or this IRC server?
<weshley> k thanx
<[M]Maxwell> Im saving the names, thanks guys :)
<CoffeeBean> sudo apt-get install xchat
<MK-BB> Ubuntu server
<McShane> [M]Maxwell, no prob, glad I could help :)
<CoffeeBean> Now with fluxbox!
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  It may already be installed-- check system- administration- Partition Editor --  if not then it should be in your synaptic package manger listed as gparted
<illumin8> I can vouch for xchat, its very user friendly
<rww> MK-BB: for help with Ubuntu Server, you can ask here or in #ubuntu-server
<donavan01> DasEi ... I made another account just be safe, and I issued this command ....  $   smbclient //192.168.1.103/raid --user raid   I enter the password and I still get the same error ... is my command incorrect ? I didnt see anything that looked like encryption in the smbclient help
<mikewu> weshley: tcl is tcl8.4 try tcl8.4-dev
<Mr__Mackee> DasEi, does compiz key bindings override?
<MK-BB> Ok,
<CoffeeBean> Help with fluxbox?
<CoffeeBean> Uhmm running compiz as a stand alone de just like fluxbox or openbox?
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  Looking at the limitations of qtparted -- it can't resize ext2/ext3 parittions
<MK-BB> Do you kno if there is like a chanserv service for freenode??
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  Gparted can do both of those and more
<DasEi> Mr__Mackee: don't think so, if keyboard map is set up correctly
<lstarnes> MK-BB: yes
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, i know a little about it, not much, but i came off a system with openbox "#! linux"
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, what did you need to know?
<MK-BB> How do I register for that?
<lstarnes> MK-BB: /msg nickserv help and /msg chanserv help
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: I'm using GParted right now. Ugly as hell, but it works great so far
<mm_> a'c~ao
<porthose> which packages do I need to install to get java going
<CoffeeBean> Well, I wanted to know if compiz can run on it's own just like fluxbox or openbox.
<MK-BB> Thanks
<CoffeeBean> They're all window managers
<illumin8> its a layer.
<CoffeeBean> ilumin8, but can you help me with this theme: http://box-look.org/content/show.php/deviant?content=69040
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: That's a sad moment in KDE apps history. I thought that QTParted and GParted had the same functions because there both just frontend for parted
<porthose> !java
<illumin8> CoffeeBean,  ill check now
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, I just want the drop shadows to work.
<mm_> its all embeded in biglinu
<DasEi>  smbclient //192.168.1.103/raid --user=raid                               also no fw installed ?
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  not by what I am reading on the mainpage about qtparted Features <http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/features.en.html>
<porthose> thank you ubottu
<Th0rz> apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, first download the package, then open system > prefrences> appreance prefrences. the package can be drag/dropped into it to auto apply.
<mikewu> CoffeeBean: try following http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=51282&p=1 to make it a wm
<Th0rz> how do i fxi t hat i reinstalled like 50 times
<mikewu> CoffeeBean: its arch linux but most of it is still the same
<MK-BB> Guys how do I change my php from 5.2.6 to 5.2.8??
<MK-BB> On my server
<nickrud> Th0rz, try sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common
<nickrud> Th0rz, make that reinstall rather than install
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, are you talking about the drop shadow or the gtk theme?
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  features of gparted GParted -- Features <http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php>
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: horrible English on the homepage, btw!!! It seems like managing my partitions works now, just one last question: Can I use GParted to change the partition's mountpoint or is there another way needed?
<[M]Maxwell> ok just a quick question, on install do you just choose the city that is closest to you?
<MK-BB> ...
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, sorry i was talking about the gtk theme, your just wanting the dropshadow effects?
<nickrud> MK-BB, you'd have to compile it, or wait for next release
<Th0rz> server1:/etc/apache2$ sudo apt-get reinstall apache2.2-common
<Th0rz> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<CoffeeBean> illumin8 yep
<DasEi> donavan01:  smbclient //192.168.1.103/raid --user=raid                               also no fw installed ?(man smbclient, ufw disable on the share-side)
<dirtbag666> Th0rz: Try install --reinstall
<nickrud> Th0rz, sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common  (apt-get had some command changes, I assumed ;)
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  I would not know that-- I think that is the /etc/fstab file-- but I don't have well enough working knowledge to tell you what to do there
<MK-BB> Help??
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, hmm thats more customized than what i did sorry :/
<Th0rz> nickrud it ran but still nothing
<nickrud> MK-BB, did you see my last?
<hmw> dirtbag666 redvamp128 - you can change mount points quite easily in fstab. google or manpage, if needed, for detailed info. its not hard.
<redvamp128> dirtbag666:  though with gparted you should be able to manage the free space-
<nickrud> Th0rz, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, did you already try to drag/drop it into themes?
<MK-BB> I did that's apache not php..
<siropio> hey guys which of you have a little time to shoe me how to put those guest additions in VirtulaBox?
<Th0rz> .: 197: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<Th0rz> ERROR: APACHE_PID_FILE needs to be defined in /etc/apache2/envvars
<Th0rz> apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: Right now, everything looks great. Next steps are changing mountpoint and getting  KDE auto-mounter to like my new partition
<nickrud> MK-BB, about php. you'd have to compile or wait for next release
<arooni> my amazon web services (ec2) server cannot be pinged... but i'm NOT using iptables, ... so i'm not sure why i wouldn't be able to ping the server.  ideas?
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, well I already installed the gtk theme, tried the same thing with the drop shadow (the visibilitiy config), but apparently I have to get this other program to run.
<redvamp128> hmw:  I have only added to mine a custom swap file and commented out the old one-- but would not know how to tell him how to do it on his sytem
<Mr__Mackee> DasEi, keyboard settings are correct, ctrl + alt + d takes me to desktop & ctrl + alt + left/right changes desktops, ctrl just doesnt work in applications
<unop> Th0rz, seems like you are missing an important file.  did you delete it?
<MK-BB> I see.. I currently hav 5.2.6
<Cristiiii> If I use mozilla back-up.. will it work on Ubuntu too ?
<hmw> siropio - you need the ISO file for the guest additions CD, and "mount" it in the virtual box
<hmw> siropio - did you already download the ISO?
<Th0rz> unop i uninstalled when i got upset with some php so i could reinstall but it looks like i really stuffed things up
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, do you have the compiz icon installed?
<MK-BB> Is there a bot or something I could search the latest release of packages??
<siropio> yea and i am already in
<CoffeeBean> illimin8, yep
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, it has right click options that enable specific effects. like swapping to other managers
<Xx_Gaara_xX> hi everyone i need some simple help
<Th0rz> starting to think might be better if i nuke the box an reinstall but 50+ users are using it all the time lol
<siropio> but the pointer is stack
<cyberjorge> anyone using userful desktop multiplier?
<dirtbag666> redvamp128: fstab does not contain the recent information about the new partition right now. I guess it's created on Kubuntu startup?
<nickrud> Th0rz, that is very odd. envvars is owned by apache2.2-common , reinstalling it should replace it. Try  sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common (will cause other things to uninstall, write them down and then reinstall all)
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, then im a tad lost yet again. :/
<hmw> siropio - did you already install the guest additions in the OS within the vbox?
<siropio> yes
<unop> Th0rz,  you could reinstall all the apache packages and have the files replaced.   dpkg -l | awk '/apache2/{print $2}' | xargs sudo aptitude reinstall
<siropio> but nothing
<MK-BB> Thorz, I used http://articles.slicehost.com
<MK-BB> To set my web server
<siropio> Devices>Instalation guests additions
<nickrud> unop, unfair! you scripter you
<MK-BB> it has a lot of good tips
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, a it's ok thanks.
<Xx_Gaara_xX> Anyone know how to getting the built in microphone on a compaq presario f700 to work..?
<unop> nickrud, ha .. i'm sure if you put your mind to it, you could beat me to pulp? :)
<hmw> siropio - what OS is the virtual machine running?
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IApYWE5W28k this link might give an idea what I want.
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, Yea it looks like what your doing is installing a theme to gtk/fluxbox from what i understand but compiz isnt allowing you to manage the drop shadow?
<siropio> @hmw:OpenSolaris
<nickrud> unop, maybe if I actually spent time learning awk ;(
<Th0rz> got it
<Th0rz> dam thing
<dirtbag666> well, thanks everyone for helping me, especially redvamp128
<hmw> siropio - hmm. never used solaris. you will have to ask in the vbox channel (dont know the right name) or ask google
<dirtbag666> Good night!!!
<MK-BB> ThOrz, what was it?
<Th0rz> everything :D
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, I don't think it's compiz, I think there is this program I have to install (called xcompmgr) then add the settings.
<MK-BB> lolz
<Th0rz> purge and a reboot did it
<unop> nickrud, there's only one or two things i know about awk .. i need to learn a bit more about it too
<Th0rz> now if i can only get php working :(
<RPS> Hello guys, I'm trying to find a linux program that will convert .ts files (video) into a more normal format like .mpg ...does anyone have any suggestions? I've spent some time googling,  but I've not had a lot of luck. I have one link that looks kind of promising and if someone can take a look at it I'll post it.
<MK-BB> Thorz, sounds good
<donavan01> DasEi ... no FW and I diabled ufw and still the same
<mezz> whatsup
<MK-BB> What's wrong 1/ php??
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, from the looks of that video your right. those dont look like any theme i have seen before, the focus is altered.
<nickrud> unop, if I'd have spent all the time I've wasted here learning better practices I'd be very good :)
<Th0rz> MK-BB uninstalled this sql mod a lot of the sites use :(
<RadicalR> Hi guys.
<Th0rz> lets the php talk to the sql or something
<RadicalR> I managed to break the OS!
<maza> ohols
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, composite manager, with shadows and true alpha
<MK-BB> Did u look at theink I gave u??
<unop> nickrud, i wouldn't say all the time here is wasted -- I learnt a lot hanging out here over the years
<MK-BB> link*..
<nickrud> Th0rz, that's libapache2-mod-php5
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, do you happen to know on how to mess around with that?
<MK-BB> ThOrz, check that link out..
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, let me see if i can find its menu editor
<Xx_Gaara_xX> Anyone know how to getting the built in microphone on a compaq presario f700 to work..?
<RadicalR> Anyone know how to get a usb wireless adapter to work in the terminal?
<RadicalR> I already ran
<RadicalR> ndiswrapper
<MK-BB> RadicalR, lsusb then u have to mount
<MK-BB> I guess
<Th0rz> nickrud how do i install that lol
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Transparency
<hmw> Xx_Gaara_xX - it *might* be wrongly "connected" to LINE IN
<[M]Maxwell> RadicalR: you have to haev a temp internet connection
<chris8> hey room-- having problems playing wav. files after running, but closing, JACK et. al.      Figure the sound driver needs to be reconfigured to ALSA... how i do that?
<[M]Maxwell> RadicalR: if you do then you can do this easy using this vid
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, it says in the first part that its a how to guide on enabling it.
<RadicalR> Well, I have a laptop
<MK-BB> ThOrz, sudo apt-get install php-
<RadicalR> That's connected :)
<[M]Maxwell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLR1Yb1AZq0&feature=channel
<MK-BB> try that
<nickrud> Th0rz, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Xx_Gaara_xX> hmw how do i check it i'm still new to ubuntu
<Th0rz> cant be it
<[M]Maxwell> then go to add and remove programs
<[M]Maxwell> search windows
<[M]Maxwell> windows wireless drivers
<[M]Maxwell> and your there
<unop> Th0rz,  libapache2-mod-php5  # installs php for apache
<FloodBot2> [M]Maxwell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[M]Maxwell> ;)
<jpastore> is there a way to allow inbound connections to my laptop over wifi? everything works fine with the wired connection. would like to test some thing with 2 laptop via wifi.
<Th0rz> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/admin/logon.php
<Th0rz> :(
<McShane> RadicalR, what kind of wireless adapter?
<MK-BB> Wow, its hard to chat with a blackberry
<mosburn> mk-bb: you get used to it quickly
<hmw> Xx_Gaara_xX - just like you would do in win, double click the volume icon on the top of your screen to get the mixer. enable every slider possible and play around. you might need the +20dB option.
<RadicalR> D-Link
<unop> Th0rz, got php5-mysql installed?
<RadicalR> and I think it just broke further
<nickrud> Th0rz, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<RadicalR> Now it stalls on Configuring network interfaces
<Th0rz> not sure
<hmw> Xx_Gaara_xX you should have a sound recorder isntalled already
<unop> !version | Th0rz
<ubottu> Th0rz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<MK-BB> ThOrz, please just listen to me and head to http://articles.slicehost.com
<nickrud> Th0rz, try what unop said first,
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, before you go off with them i suggest making backups of your files that will be altered, "It's worth mentioning, that both RENDER and Composite extentions are still in early testing."
<MK-BB> Trust me it will help u..
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, right... thanks!
<RadicalR> I already have ndiswrapper installed
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, good luck mate :)
<RadicalR> and I ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<RadicalR> the system detects the adapter
<Xx_Gaara_xX> yeah it shows up but when i look at the sound it's super low like if it's not boosted loud enough
<vijay> any one know how‎‎ to fix this ,after installing tvu networks using wine getting Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Error
<redvamp128> vijay:  try winetricks
<nickrud> Th0rz, http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/12/11/ubuntu-intrepid-installing-apache-and-php5 is a good page, gets you some extra nice stuff as well
<CoffeeBean> illumin8, hey it worked!
<hmw> Xx_Gaara_xX if the +20dB option doesnt do the trick, i am out of ideas.
<redvamp128> vijay:  winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki <http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks>
<MK-BB> Nickrud, see...
<illumin8> CoffeeBean, outstanding :)
<MK-BB> It helped me setup..
<nickrud> MK-BB, hey, there's nothing wrong with good links. But you should give the full link. sometimes people don't know exactly what they're looking for
<singlecore> is there a vmware room?
<redvamp128> vijay:  and if you still can't get it working then goto room #winehq -- though the Visual basic install is in winetricks.
<mikewu> Xx_Gaara_xX: run "alsamixer -V all" then scroll over to mic_ capture/capture and turn it all the way up
<excalibas> on the Update Manager I have one update from Backports that is gray and I cant mark for installation. why is this? ans how can I install?
<MK-BB> Wish I could, I'm on from blackberry
<Ahmuck> i've got a gateway laptop.  after installing ubuntu it worked great.  however when i changed the resolution, i lost the monitor
<nickrud> MK-BB, hahahahhahahahahahahaha
<singlecore> nm
<Ahmuck> it's just blank, white/brown blank
<MK-BB> That explains it...lolz
<Th0rz> hmm
<Th0rz> na still not working
<Xx_Gaara_xX> let me try try mikewu
<allan8904> hi, are we allowed to ask general questions about ubuntu on here?
<Th0rz> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/imagick.so' - libWand.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<MK-BB> ThOrzN it even gives u extra pics...
<nickrud> lfs?
<illumin8> allan8904, go ahead and ask please :)
<MK-BB> ThOrz, let me tell you the easiest solution
<MK-BB> Format the server/pc
<allan8904> is it possible to recompile all the packages you have installed from source using apt-get?
<MK-BB> And start over
<Th0rz> MK-BB yeah i would but i am not the only one using it
<MK-BB> Allan, I believe so
<genii> allan8904: Yup, with apt-build
<nickrud> allan8904, not easily. ubuntu is intended to be a binary distro, with maybe a few packages recompiled
<Droopsta915> mount!
<lockd> how can I set my system to share a network connection via bluez?
<Guest188> Hey guys,I have a question with Wine.
<Droopsta915> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MK-BB> O... Or get a server... Its pretty cheap vps servers
<allan8904> ah ok so there is no way to do a gentoo style "emerge world"?
<NightHawk> hello im trying to update my software . im typing "sudo apt-get update" isnt that right?
<danfg> uh... why can't i find postgresql-8.3 in aptitude on my server but i can find it locally on my ubuntu desktop?
<DigitalKiwi> if you want a binary distro that lets you build everything look into Arch :/
<genii> allan8904: See again "apt-build" ...closest thing to gentoo emerge you'll get in *buntu
<illumin8> NightHawk, sudo apt-get update, is correct.
<MK-BB> Nighthawk suo apt-get upgrade
<Kwang> I am trying to install IE7 under Wine in ubuntu (8.x.x) and it is giving me a permission error when i run the exe. any help?
<NightHawk> i guess it dont work for freespire
<NightHawk> i thought it would since its ubuntu
<illumin8> NightHawk, after update run upgrade, then autoclean if you wish.
<allan8904> okies thanks for your help :)
<smpi> girl_nahdi_cutez
<redvamp128> Kwang:  try room #winehq for wine issues
<Kwang> Thanks!
<jaren> hey
<illumin8> NightHawk, try becomming root first ill pm you on that
<nickrud> genii, apt-build does multiple packages easily?
<cuddlefis> !sudo > NightHawk
<ubottu> NightHawk, please see my private message
<genii> nickrud: You can run it meta-packages, etc
<vijay> ok thanks red
<genii> nickrud: It will work on ubuntu-desktop    etc
<danfg> wtf! why does aptitude on my server can't find postgresql-8.3, but i can find it locally on my ubuntu desktop? i just did an aptitude update
<MK-BB> cuddlefls, in apache, is there a command for seeing what sites are enabled??
<iykrichie> hi  everyone
<iykrichie> pls i need to know if the image download in the ubuntu update process is relevant
<nickrud> genii, time for jaunty (or even unstable) and a couple months of learning again. I've fallen just too far behind. ubuntu has made me lazy
<cuddlefis> not that I know of.
<illumin8> danfg, are you looking under synaptic?
<iykrichie> cos i just updated and got a new image kernel which gave me issues with connecting via wireless lan
<MK-BB> Do I have to look at the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled... All the time??
<rdw200169> MK-BB, it doesn't really work like that... what happens is
<mikewu> danfg: you're sources.list are probably different
<danfg> illumin8: yes, sorry, synaptic. damn i got confused
<RadicalR> Hmm
<rdw200169> MK-BB, the main config file refers to sites-enabled/
<cuddlefis> msg MK-BB
<Xx_Gaara_xX> Mikewu i try alsamixer -V all and capture/capture was all the way up
<RadicalR> http://pastebin.com/f1c32bb11
<illumin8> danfg, are you looking under installed apps or available?
<rdw200169> MK-BB, and the intent is for you to keep your sites available in sites-available, and symlink the ones you want 'activated' to sites-enabled
<RadicalR> Can anyone look at this and see why I can't get xserver up and running?
<MK-BB> cuddlefis, yes??
<Xx_Gaara_xX> i tested it still no sound
<danfg> illumin8: i was using synaptic, search results. it shows up as available and happens to be installed
<MK-BB> Ok.. I kno that I hav to do sudo a2ensite site name
<iykrichie> pls how do i get my wireless card driver installed again
<rdw200169> MK-BB, you don't have to use that system, it's just what the standard is... all you have to do is change apache2.conf to whatever you want
<danfg> illumin8: so i should add the repository to the aptitude on my server, i'll look up how to do that
<RadicalR> iykrichie, use ndiswrapper
<illumin8> danfg, :)
<rdw200169> MK-BB, see the end of that config file to see what i'm talking about
<RadicalR> ndiswrapper -i name.inf
<danfg> illumin8: thanks btw
<MK-BB> Rdw200169, what if I'm hosting 20 domain??
<RadicalR> that will install the driver.
<iykrichie> i is that a command?
<illumin8> danfg, no problem :)
<MK-BB> How would I enable it??
<iykrichie> my wireless was installed initially till after an update
<rdw200169> MK-BB, that's fine, it doesn't matter.  what *does* matter is leaving apache2.conf *generally* alone so that package upgrades won't screw up your configurations... that's why they do the whole subdirectory-config thing in the first place
<joshjtl> anyone use LXDE ?
<MK-BB> What?? I didn't catch that..
<MK-BB> Can u pm me.. And explain..??
<MK-BB> Cuz this blackberry is killing me
<rdw200169> MK-BB, apache2 can do anything you want, as far as that is concerned... my best suggestion would be researching apache2, either via they're website or buying a book
<rdw200169> MK-BB, *their
<MK-BB> Ok..
<LostChain> anyone know of a good program that can convert mpg to divx
<MK-BB> Right now my apache2 settings are like apache2.conf setupped
<Xx_Gaara_xX> mikewu i tried alsamixer -V all capture was at 100% i tested it still no sound..?
<MK-BB> and sites enabled by using a2ensite
<McShane> joshjtl, I do, a little
<mikewu> Xx_Gaara_xX: do you have an option called mic_boost, make sure that is on, also scroll over to capture and press space
<hmw> LostChain - mencoder has many, many options. but you would have to read a lot of instructions - i should have some batch file with examples
<joshjtl> McShane, how did you install it?
<mikewu> Xx_Gaara_xX: a L and a R should apear at the bottom
<McShane> joshjtl, from synaptic
<rdw200169> MK-BB, ah, so you have all your <VirtualHost> directives, etc... in that file?
<LostChain> i have used that before
<McShane> LostChain, take a look at avidemux
<MK-BB> In sites-avaliable
<joshjtl> McShane, it's not available on mine... did you add the repository yourself?
<LostChain> hmw: what i am looking for is something gui based
<McShane> joshjtl, no
<MK-BB> And I enable them by using a2ensite
<MK-BB> and reload
<joshjtl> McShane, ... you must have...
<chu_> wooo, found a fix for my laptop!
<danfg> hmm postgresql-8.2 seems to be gutsy specific, postgresql-8.3 is hardy specific
<LostChain> something like AVS video converter
<MK-BB> That's the way it works..
<hmw> chu_ what was it?
<McShane> joshjtl, make sure you have Synaptic set to "all" on the left-hand side
<MK-BB> Guys, how do I setup an email server??
<LostChain> i used wine to use AVS but it has problems
<MK-BB> Like using roundcube or some sort??
<illumin8> danfg, so it didnt update because it was not a valid upgrade for the server i assume?
<rdw200169> MK-BB, well, if you reference what i was talking about, with symlinks, you'll notice that i described what a2ensite does... all it does is remove or add symlinks from sites-available to sites-enabled
<McShane> joshjtl, and make sure that "Sections" is selected on the left-hand side too
<danfg> illumin8: it's not available for installation
<allan8904> does anyone here have an intel graphics card on their system?
<MK-BB> I kno..that..
<rdw200169> MK-BB, for that, the e-mail think, let me suggest #ubuntu-server, or the Ubuntu Wiki
<joshjtl> McShane, that is so bizarre... it's just not available for me... (and I read its been added to intrepid repos)
<chu_> hmw: Apparntly, ACPI is broken on my model, something about different memory addresses? anyway, the fix is updated in 2.6.29-rc1, I'm wondering if Jaunty will ship with 2.6.28 though....
<illumin8> danfg, yea your assumption is right then, its probably hardy specific.
<McShane> joshjtl, you may want to check your sources.lst, it may be out of date
<MK-BB> allan8904, yes on my laptop but not right now.. Cuz I'm on my bad online w. My blackberry
<danfg> illumin8: i'll try to obtain the package by hand and install it somehow... damn i'm so sleepy, had to wait till 2am to do this now aptitude is being a brat
<joshjtl> McShane, i updated... its not
<allan8904> MK-BB are you using the defualt ubuntu drivers or are the intel-OOS ones better?
<MK-BB> Rdw200169; ok.. I'm on there so ill ask ppl there if there is any..
<eubey> anybody know how to change the MiMenu icon in avant-window-navigator
<MK-BB> Idk.. I just formatted my hard drive
<rdw200169> MK-BB, there are some really smart people in there when it comes to server stuff, its best to ask your question and wait very patiently
<MK-BB> Ok
<MK-BB> U on that room too??
<chu_> For anyone who has an asus 50gl series laptop, and has problems, this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962852 outlines a potential fix.
<deny> hi i can not run my project when i type http://localhost/myproject    can you tell me what is the problem
<Laci> hey all
<deny> it is giving this message.....Forbidden   You don't have permission to access /myproject/ on this server.
<Laci> I've installed Ibex on two of my desktop PCs, but during the installation onto my laptop I get dumped to the prompt from the live cd
<Laci> I'm assuming it couldn't start the graphics controller for the gui
<Laci> what do I do now?
<Xx_Gaara_xX> mikewu: L and R were already enabled i tested it but still no sound i notice in the volume control is said for recording the device is Capture:ALSA PCM on front:0 (CONEXANT Analog) via DMA (pulseAudio mixer)
<Aeosynth> what's the terminal command to delete files?
<eweb100> Could somone help me put my computer to sleep?
<MK-BB> Rdw200169, so u don't kno?? Or
<mikewu> Aeosynth: rm
<MK-BB> Eweb100, sleep
<rdw200169> MK-BB, if i knew, i would have mentioned it, but i've never even heard of roundcube
<deus> Ok
<deus> whats the latest release candidate?
<eweb100> mk-bb, suspend
<eweb100> Suspend doesn't work can somone help me?
<MK-BB> Or other webmail clients
<f_newton> eweb100, just turn it off
<Aeosynth> mikewu: it looks like that worked, but now the file isn't in my trash. rm completely deletes files?
<danfg> illumin8: i changed sources.list entries to hardy (just temporarily) and did aptitude update. now i'm gonna aptitude install postgresql-8.3 yay
<MK-BB> F_newton, nice
 * danfg crosses fingers
<hmw> eweb100 - if your swap is smaller than your ram, it cannot work
<rdw200169> MK-BB, apt-cache search webmail reveals many options, you should see that, roundcube made the list so it looks like its in the repos
<Aeosynth> mikewu: nevermind, i'll just use man pages. thanks!
<eweb100> hmw, it says "failed" when it checks for fileswap
<MK-BB> Ut even if I download
<f_newton> this is silly
<MK-BB> I don't kno how to set mx records and such
<Xx_Gaara_xX> mikewu: L and R were already enabled i tested it but still no sound i notice in the volume control is said for recording the device is Capture:ALSA PCM on front:0 (CONEXANT Analog) via DMA (pulseAudio mixer)
<f_newton> if you want the machine in hibernation and it wont go just turn the thing off.  its not a big deal unless you cant start it up again
<rdw200169> MK-BB, what are trying to do?
<eweb100> CAn somone help me get my linux swap work?
<rdw200169> eweb100, do you have a swap partition?
<Dante123> eweb100 whats wrong?
<f_newton> eweb100,  you need a lot more understanding then instruction
<eweb100> Yes
<Izinucs> eweb100: if you have it and it's not being used feel good about your computer..
<allan8904> open up you patrition manager
<MK-BB> To use webmail.. So basically like gmail but with my domain...
<allan8904> then right click the swap partion and click swapon
<deny> can anyone help me out i can not run myproject on localhost ...it is giving error     Forbidden You don't have permission to access /myproject/ on this server.
<eweb100> why should i feel good?
<hmw> allan8904 - sudo swapon should do it, too.
<sshc> how i make a gaime!!!
<f_newton> oh didnt realize I was in this channel...
<rdw200169> eweb100, like hmw said, if you have the partition, it should be a simple matter of using swapon
<allan8904> hmw - thanks, i'm still getting the hang of bash, but its good to know things like that
<hmw> deny: check file permissions, check for fancy indexing if you dont have an index.html in that folder, check owenershio
<Izinucs> eweb100: if you have a swap and it's not being used that means memory management is working well.. Unlike windows where swap is used constantly
<Dante123> deny change the permissions (if you are gui person, then find the file and right click properties and give yourself access/permission
<f_newton> eweb100, because if you arent using your swap then the memory is handling all the tasks
<Xx_Gaara_xX> Nevermind mikewu it works now thanks a bunch ^_^ XDDDDD
<eweb100> On startup, when it checks everything, it says FAILED next to swap
<MK-BB> Hum.
<Laci> can someone help me, I've been dumped to the command prompt during initial install
<hmw> deny check .htaccess
<eweb100> And i asume because of that i cant put my computer into suspend
<joshjtl> this looks cool: http://xpud.org/
<MK-BB> Laci, reinstall
<hmw> deny - make a new dir and put only one index.html file with content "test" there. does that show up?
<Dante123> eweb100, how did you first setup the swap (using ubuntu install or gparted etc.)
<f_newton> eweb100, did you manually partition your installation?
<allan8904> Laci - have you tried using the CD on a different computer?
<Laci> yes
<allan8904> Laci - does it work?
<Laci> I've installed it on 2 other desktops
<Laci> yes
<Laci> this is a laptop
<Laci> fun, I know
<eweb100> f_newton, yes
<saurabh> how can i install open source search engine lucene
<FloodBot2> Laci: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<core5_> eneker
<f_newton> Dante123, he would have had to because if he let ubuntu do it he would have had swap
<allan8904> Laci - hmm....odd
<hmw> eweb100 f_newton Dante123 - it might be a too small swap partition.
<eweb100> hwm_its 6 gigs
<MK-BB> Hum
<Laci> I'm looking at ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<hmw> eweb100 alright, thats what i wanted to check... hmm.
<core5_> hello
<f_newton> well Im done
<Laci> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Laci> went through the motions
<allan8904> Laci - so you dont even get into the gui?
<core5_> zzzzzzzzz
<Laci> nope
<f_newton> something isnt being reported properly hmw.... Im going back to the other channel
<allan8904> Laci - what happens if you type sudo startx?
<MK-BB> Rdw200169, so I guess ill have to wait for an answer from ubuntu-server
<eweb100> hmw, is there someway i can reinstall the partitions, and not reinstall the whole system
<hmw> f_newton - what?
<rdw200169> MK-BB, did you try installing roundcube, from the repos?
<Laci> looks like I need to manually configure the video driver
<f_newton> he manually partitioned his hard drive and it fails swap so you figure it out hmw  its not that hard
<hmw> eweb100 - hmm... you could cp the whole partition (while not mounted "alive", livecd) to some other drive
<Dante123> eweb100, personally I use puppy linux cd that has gparted on it to setup my hard drive BEFORE I install ubuntu.
<genii> !info axl-lucene
<MK-BB> I didn't want to mess up
<Laci> Screens found but none have a usable configuration
<constantine> hi I have an animated gif I want to resize, how do you do this in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Package axl-lucene does not exist in intrepid
<MK-BB> so I didnt
<genii> Hm
<f_newton> Dante123, you dont need to do that as ubuntu has a very good partitioner
<allan8904> Laci - thats what it sounds like
<allan8904> Laci - what video card do you have?
<f_newton> eweb100, install gparted and reset your swap partition
<Laci> I use gedit?
<ookz> Need help with network interface card
<f_newton> Laci,  I like gedit but a lot of folks use nano
<eweb100> f_newton, kk
<allan8904> Laci - nah you'd have to use something like vi
<allan8904> Laci - if you cant get into X that is
<MK-BB> I would use nano
<constantine> Dante123: how are you planning on being careful because I have seen some horror stories about ubuntu's partition result...as in losing the previous OS
<f_newton> eweb100, make sure you have enough empty space to do that
<MK-BB> Or mc
<allan8904> personal preference i guess...i jsut like VI :p
<Laci> allan8904, it's an Averatec 3200 laptop
<Laci> 12.1" XGA
<eweb100> f_newton, i do
<f_newton> eweb100, before you do this read up on partitioning either from the gparted site or from a ubuntu document
<MK-BB> mc is the most help for me...
<Laci> I'm searching for the manufacturer now
<hmw> allan8904 - i always suggest newbies to use nano, because they find out how to exit the program. vi is a little tricky *g*
<constantine> hi, I have an animated gif I want to resize, does anyone know how to do this in ubuntu?
<f_newton> and next time you install eweb100 dont do what you dont know how
<MK-BB> It helped a lot... When I started using ubuntu or other linux
<allan8904> hmw - fair enough
<MK-BB> Or try mc
<eweb100> f_newton, aww but thats fun
<f_newton> constantine, try gimp
<hmw> eweb100 - if you do backup your sys with cp, look into the man page. i think its about the -a switch
<f_newton> eweb100, for whom?
<Laci> what file to I need to edit, xorg.conf?
<MK-BB> Rdw200169, so should I just give it a shot w/ the installation for roundcube??
<f_newton> laci first back it up use cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy it to a  back up folder
<allan8904> Laci - hmm it seems to have VIA/S3 card, as to which one i have no idea
<rdw200169> MK-BB, shouldn't hurt anything, apt is really smart
<f_newton> laci then use nano or gedit for example gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikewu> constantine: install imagemagick and then use the convert command
<Gotu> index.html is running infact xampp is running ...but when i put my project then it is not running
<f_newton> you can also use xrandr
<MK-BB> Lolz, I don't kno how to do mx records
<f_newton> laci do you know what you are editing it to?
<Laci> wow, says "cannot open display" when running gedit
<Laci> sort of
<Laci> I had to do that on one of my desktop installs
<f_newton> sort of?   messing up xorg will mess up your box Laci
<Laci> well, it's a fresh install
<hmw> laci - did you enter gedit in the console (not xterminal)?
<allan8904> Laci - yeah you cant open Gedit without x
<deus> well
<f_newton> what seems to be the problem Laci ?
<deus> Apic errors
<Gotu> it is giving error    Forbidden You don't have permission to access /myproject on this server.  anyone please help me
<allan8904> Laci - use nano
<deus> noapic nolapic pci=noapic
<deus> as boot flags
<deus> does not work
<chu_> Can I get gnome-do help here?
<deus> its an m2n-e
<Laci> nano worked, thanks
<deus> motherboard
<hmw> gotu - check for the .htaccess file, there might be something wrong. check file permissions on all files, also on the directory
<deus> anybody else you think i need todo?
<f_newton> hmw, you know what.... I find most of linux runs pretty good until people start messing with it
<Laci> anyone got any tips for xorg.conf for an S3/Via video card in a laptop/
<Gotu> i have given all the file permission to these folders   /opt/lampp/htdocs/myproject
<deus> f_newton: hehe, thats generally the rule
<hmw> f_newton linux shouldnt be used with a mouse
<f_newton> laci you need  to install the s3 kmod
<f_newton> or the s3 driver whatever they call it in ubuntu
<Laci> how? :)
<f_newton> hmw I love my mouse
<hmw> gotu - can you determine, who is telling you about the permission problem? is it the web server or is it the script?
<f_newton> you have internet?
<Dante123> constantine, I personally prefer booting puppylinux with livecd- setting up my hard drive with the partition for ubuntu, separate home partition and then swap....better than using the install partition program.  Just personal preference and it has never NOT worked for me.
<Laci> yes
<Laci> well, I'm talking to you lovely folks...
<Laci> or do you mean on the PC in question
<Gotu> it must have script ...i have already tested with some other projects too
<f_newton> I am afraid I don't know much about ubuntu names or commands Laci but what you have to do is install and enable the  S3 kernel module and driver
<allan8904> Laci - as in do you have the internet :p
<Gotu> sorry it must have server
<f_newton> he said yes
<allan8904> oh ok
<f_newton> I mean on the machine you need to install the module Laci
<Laci> well, I haven't been able to complete the ubuntu install as of yet due to video display issues
<f_newton> someone gave me the xorg reconfigure command for init 3 but I cant remember what they told me
<Laci> so right now, I'm sitting in nano looking to put in the driver info
<deus> Any good reasons to upgrade to Jaunty?
<MK-BB> hum
<iztehsux> can anyone tell me how to prevent a network card from automatically using saved wireless settings when it is plugged in?
<f_newton> well if it wont work in ubuntu mandriva may be your only other choice as ubuntu and mandriva are the two eazy peezy distros with proprietary drivers included
<f_newton> iztehsux, you can right click on the network manager icon and edit your connection
<hmw> gotu - i dont understand "it must have server". please always type my nickname, so that my irc client does a beep, or i might not see your message.
<f_newton> hmw you have  sounds enabled???
<f_newton> thats annoying
<iztehsux> f_newton: okay, i got that far, but i have 2 network cards, 1 built in and 1 external usb. every time i plug the usb card in, it starts trying to use the saved settings from the built in card.
<hmw> f_newton i use a console irc client, its the pc speaker beep
<f_newton> iztehsux, you should be able to choose which one is enabled in edit
<f_newton> irrsi?
<opera> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<RPS> Guys does anyone know of a linux based program that will convert .ts (video) to another format like .mpg?
<hmw> Gotu - you could try replacing the index.html (or .php or whatever) with something simple, like just "test" in it and look, if you can access it. does it work?
<Gotu> hmw -  i have already tested with some other project all are not running
<f_newton> hmw using irrsi or bitchx?
<hmw> f_newton a derivate of irssi - "epic"
<f_newton> kewl.... my hats off to you hmw
<Gotu> hmw -  i have already done this
<opera> what is 'wow'
<f_newton> hmw I use xchat in a large screen display
<hmw> Gotu - hmm... maybe you dont have php installed? maybe the kind of index.XYZ is not defined as an index file in apache's conf?
<RPS> Wow is your girlfriend bringing her friend over for you to enjoy.
<f_newton> but I usually have about 5 things running at once
<Gotu> hmw  - i dont know ...but if php is not installed then how localhost is running
<f_newton> Linux Konfucious say... an ounce of reading is worth a pound of questions Gotu
<hmw> gotu - php is a programming language, localhost is a (virtual) network interface
<hmw> gotu - your project is written in PHP?
<opera> O .I think it is a 'game
<Dante123> f_newton  Mandriva is French distro isn't it?
<f_newton> php is a scripting language not a programming language isnt it?  does it compile?
<f_newton> no
<Gotu> hmw - but it is running on another system...my company is transfering from window to ubuntu ...only one pc is running and my pc is not
<Dante123> Or just popular in france?
<hmw> f_newton in my opinion, interpreter languages are programming languages as well
<f_newton> Dante123, mandriva is a mix of south african and south american
<Gotu> hmw -  yes it is in php...
<f_newton> yeah right
<f_newton> ...
<Dante123> Hmm, I must be thinking of something else
<donavan01> anyone used NFS ?
<Dante123> Gotu, interesting to see that your company is switching.  What type of business
<f_newton> Dante123, mandrake used to be really popular in France
<Laci> ok, I've edited my xorg.conf but when I hit Ctrl-O in nano I get permission denied
<hmw> gotu - please check out: placing a new index.php to your test directory as also to the project dir. make the content of index.php "test" and then "<? echo 'test' ?>" (thats 4 test cases) and tell me the results
<Dante123> f_newton okay that is what I was thinking of Mandrake
<Gotu> Dantel123 -  its web dev company
<f_newton> mandrake is one  half of mandriva
<cuddlefish> wut's the other half
<f_newton> mandriva is kind of an rpm based ubuntu with out the poop brown color scheme
<wizzer> i know this is off topic, but important, socks the car died tonight
<wizzer> cat
<f_newton> oh heck let me think cuddlefish
<f_newton> pclinux or something?:
<cuddlefish> wizzer: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dante123> Gotu, in my home I have switched four out of five computers to linux (along with my kids and wife), I have installed ubuntu for three friends that seem pleased with it. and where I work we got three ubuntu dell mini 9's.  Im thinking linux is starting to make a move...albeit slow.
<wizzer> i'm done with that topic, now about my sound card
<cuddlefish> I have my Palm TX running Linux.
<Laci> f_newton, I've edited my xorg.conf but when I hit Ctrl-O in nano I get permission denied
<allan8904> laci - did you sudo nano?
<wizzer> it stopped working when i upgraded to intrepid
<Laci> probably not
<cuddlefish> no wifi, but i boot into palmos for that. World Domination is closer!
<Dante123> cuddlefish palm tx is older or newere palm???
<deus> is there a channel for ubuntu 64
<Laci> so do I have to quit out and do it all over again?
<allan8904> laci - you'll need to sudo
<allan8904> laci - yeah you'll have to redo it
<Laci> crappers...
<f_newton> Laci,  what is the save command for nano?
<MK-BB> I hate this blackberry, keep on disconnecting me
<cuddlefish> controlx
<Laci> Ctrl-o
<f_newton> laci you are in super user right?
<deus> man this channel is to big
<deus> no responce
<Dante123> deus question was?
<hlm> deus, what is your question?
<cuddlefish> ctlx does work if you click write-out.
<Laci> f_newton, ubuntu@ubuntu~$
<cuddlefish> Laci: sudo bash
<MK-BB> Rdw200169, were u saying anything to me I missed everything probably
<Gotu> hmw -  i have created a folder test and put index.php in /opt/lampp/htdocs it is giving error :  Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<Gotu> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/opt/lampp/htdocs/test/index.php' (include_path='.:/opt/lampp/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0
<f_newton> Laci, Im still not familiar with this sudo whatever.... I like a true root shell
<cuddlefish> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<deus> I get alot of apic errors and adding noapic nolapic acpi=off pci=noapic in grub doesnt seem to work, anybody have an ideas what else todo?
<f_newton> thanks cuddlefish you are helpful Laci pay attention to what cuddlefish displayed
<cuddlefish> you're welcome.
<Dante123> deus what computer make and model
<hmw> Gotu - this really sounds like youre haveing problems with your PHP interpreter. Did the error occur, when you only put "test" into the index.php file, too?
<deus> m2n-e sli motherboard with X2 amd64 processor
<cuddlefish> deus: fatal errors
<cuddlefish> ?
<deus> cuddlefish: quite
<deus> cuddlefish: linux freezes up
<Dante123> deus what computer make and model?
<powanta> algum brasileiro!?
<deus> Dante123: its custom
<powanta> sou novato!
<powanta> iam noob
<cuddlefish> deus: uh-oh!
<Dante123> powanta, no pero espanol.  Hay un lugar para brasileiro y ubuntu
<cuddlefish> powanta: this is an english channel only.
<Gotu> hmw, when i put index.php didnt have any problem ...but when i run it on localhost it gives  Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<Gotu> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/opt/lampp/htdocs/test/index.php' (include_path='.:/opt/lampp/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0
<cuddlefish> nvm
<powanta> ok
<opera> #ubunt cn
<Dante123> deus motherboard????
<powanta> all right!
<deus> Dante123: m2n-e sli
<powanta> sorry
<cuddlefish> !pastebin | Goku
<ubottu> Goku: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<opera> how to join other chat room?
<cuddlefish> opera: /join #chatrom]
<cuddlefish> replacing chatrom] with the channel
<deus> ive followed a thread with this problem
<deus> and apparently disabling legacy usb mouse and keyboartd controllers
<deus> fixes it
<Gotu> hmw -  anything which i can do
<deus> but then i could boot so i had to disable every usb controller
<cuddlefish> cuddlefish signing off.
<Dante123>  deus third post seems to indicate they got it working------------>  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/about-asustek-m2n-sli-deluxe-and-suse-10.1-473734/
<mereo> Hey... Good idea to install Real Player 11?
<Gotu> hmw - or should i reinstall ubuntu ?
<usser> mereo, its never a good idea to install real player
<hmw> Gotu - i am still uncertain about the test results. Is it right, that a index.php containint "test" also results in that error?
<McShane> mereo, just grab VLC, I think it plays those files
<mereo> usser, lol, because for some reason, totem only plays the audio and doesn't show the video
<deus> ive seen loads of such threads
<Gotu> hmw -  no ...there was no sign of test in that result
<deus> but let me browse this one
<deus> its kinda an esoteric error
<usser> mereo, totem is a cripple, try mplayer with w32codecs or vlc
<hmw> gotu - reinstalling is somewhat cowardish - you might get rid of the problem but you will not find out, what went wrong and will not be able to repair it, if it happens again. Of course, i also do resetup in similar situations sometimes
<Gotu> hmw -  only 2 lines came up which i have pasted
<f_newton> sometimes hmw reinstalling saves a lot of work
<Dante123> deus alsp check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-191355.html
<f_newton> but learning is important
<mereo> usser, interesting... what do you use personally?
<hmw> Gotu - you could try to reinstall PHP or apache before reinstalling the whole sys
<f_newton> totem-xine works well
<usser> mereo, vlc and mplayer usually get the job done, if one doesnt play other will
<hmw> f_newton gotu - saving time (or saving my nerves) is a legitimate reason for "cowardish" reinstalling the whole sys. i do it, too.
<Gotu> hmw -  o.k i'll reinstall php and apache first ;)
<mereo> thanks
<f_newton> well there was a time that using that term was fightin words
<f_newton> grrr
<f_newton> lol
<donavan01> can someone please tell me how to get a folder to share between 2 ubuntu systems ... I have tried samba, NFS , and straight right clicking on the folder and telling it to share and it always asks for a password and it never works
<spaceBARbarian> does anyone here use konsole ?
<f_newton> password of the system you are goin into right?
<donavan01> yes
<f_newton> lol hmw thats right up your ally
<f_newton> err alley
<Dante123> deus have you tried the "noapic" flag solution when booting
<donavan01> could NFS be clogging up the works?
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know why when i type a long command in Konsole it wraps around and starts overwriting the prompt ?
<hmw> spaceBARbarian did you make your shell prompt using colors?
<spaceBARbarian> hmw=> yeah
<f_newton> colors in console?
<f_newton> what will they think of next??
<hmw> spaceBARbarian alright: if you put ansi codes into the prompt, the shell cannot calculate the lenght of the visible part of it. you need to encapsulate all ansi codes in \[ANSICODE\]
<eper3z> hey guys im using fglrx driver for my ati video card and i got twin view, but i want dual monitor and there doesnt seem to be a way to selected it..i tried going to screen resolution and press the detect displays button but nothing happens any suggestions?
<eper3z> im using 8.10 ibex
<donavan01> I have even tried opening the folder up to guests and it still wants a password
<spaceBARbarian> hmw=> i am using the \e31m thing to change colors
<hmw> spaceBARbarian yes. use \[...\]
<cryogenx> Has anybody experienced a speed up on boot with Jaunty?  I have.  Quite impressed
<spaceBARbarian> okay so enclose all the color codes within \[ \] ?
<hmw> spaceBARbarian like PS1=\[\033[31m\]\u@\h
<que45t> hey i need help, i am running ubuntu 7 and need to get out of 800x600 and get 1024x768 running any help?
<mereo> One of the problems I find in ubuntu is firefox... I find it much slower than in Windows. I have a fast Athlon 64 5200+ cpu. And in Windows, Firefox only takes a couple of percentage of the cpu...
<opera> ！metacity
<Laci> sigh... (EE) VESA
<Laci> no matching modes found
<cryogenx> mereo: I have been using Ubuntu since 2005 and I still get that.  Even Gmail is slower in Ubuntu Firefox than in Windows Firefox
<spaceBARbarian> hmw=> i get it, thks
<yami> I really do not know why ubuntu does not release a very Newbie Friendly version of Ubuntu?
<joejc> what is remote desktop viewer called in synaptic?
<hmw> mereo - just for your information: you can expect FF to be ~10% to 20% slower than in windows
<danfg> what is the official 8.2 -> 8.3 upgrade tutorial?
<puremichael> hmm is it normal, that virtualbox takes 40% even if the vm has 97% idle time?
<Epi> hi
<hmw> puremichael how fast is your machine, how much RAM does it have?
<mereo> *sigh*, I wish it's going to be optimized in the future
<puremichael> hmw, xp2000, 2gb
<mereo> Any reason why it's slower than windows?
<hmw> puremichael xp2000? how fast is the CPU?
<MK-BB> when is the release for jaunty??
<[M]Maxwell> mero: what version of windows were you using?
<chu_> april 23rd?
<savvas> mereo: how many bookmarks do you have? how many add-ons installed?
<hmw> puremichael how large is the RAM of the virtual machine?
<chu_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Epi> i'm trying to mount my external hdd, but I get this message "mount: Stale NFS file handle" Can somebody help me ?
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, XP
<puremichael> ahh, sorry... xp3800, 2x 2,0ghz
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: if it was xp and your using 8.10 then it would be because 8.10 uses more resources
<puremichael> hmw, 640mb
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: it would be like going to vista.
<mereo> savvas, you can say it's a new install, I hardly have any new addons and bookmarks except for adblock plus
<hmw> puremichael - 40% sounds a little much, but it might be normal. There is a lot going on, even if only the idle process is running.
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: personaly for my linux computer im using 8.04 LTS
<savvas> mereo: I'd suggest to create a new test user, log in from that account and try firefox again
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: its much faster.
<savvas> mereo: otherwise, you could try epiphany-browser :)
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, I'll have to try Windows 7 and see how it's going be.
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: im using windows 7 on this pc right now lol
<hmw> puremichael - 40% sounds totally ok to me, if your CPU had a small L1 cache (like celerons)
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: i love it, and it runs faster then vista.
<mereo> savvas, lol, yeah, I'll try that *not now though* And perhaps epiphany will be like k-meleon in windows
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, lol, what about Firefox's speed in there?
<hmw> mereo - regarding 3D functions (compiz, like Aero in Vista) - linux is WAY faster. (try installing Vista/Aero on a 800 MHz machine LOL - Compiz runs just fine on my old PC)
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: well it all depends your pc but i have less then a second for boot time and ive got a couple add ons installed
<saadi559595> can any one help me out with my scanner its benq4300...am not able to use it..its giving me error when i try to use it thru xsane...the error is ...failed to open device' snapscan:libusb:001:002:invalid argument
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: whats your pc stats.
<hubuntu> Test
<puremichael> hmw, i watched the following: idle at around 9%, running a single SDL app (just opening a window, and a Sleep(330) loop, so basically nothing to do) it gets to 40% on host
<mereo> hmw, I get that feeling about compiz. I have a Geforce 8800GS so it's way overkill but I've read that the Geforce 6100 is perfect for compiz while not for aero
<hmw> mereo - i mean, linux has another kind of being slow. if you get expirienced with ubuntu, you will soon find out, where the differences are. In my opinion, ubuntu is just a little bit slower in average. And FF is slow, even on my fast XP machine.
<f_newton> hmw thats not fair... vista aero is designed to run on a 3gig machine with at least 2gigs of dual channel ram
<saadi559595> can any one help me out with my scanner its benq4300...am not able to use it..its giving me error when i try to use it thru xsane...the error is ...failed to open device' snapscan:libusb:001:002:invalid argument
<hmw> f_newton - one has to wonder why. compiz is quite the same and runs on 800MHz/1GB
<[M]Maxwell> hmw: firefox is very fast depending on what add ons you have installed, personaly i only use FireFTP and Anycolor
<f_newton> it runs a lot better on a core2duo
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, Athlon 64 5200+, 2 GB ram, Geforce 8800GS, 160GB + 80 GB HDs, Sound Blaster audigy...
<kartik_> hmv just rfrm it the
<hmw> [M]Maxwell i use FF with noscript only.
<kartik_> then*
<saadi559595> can any one help me out with my scanner its benq4300...am not able to use it..its giving me error when i try to use it thru xsane...the error is ...failed to open device' snapscan:libusb:001:002:invalid argument
<bexamous_> Anyone know how to insert a message into the system log, like current time, so when you run dmesg it'll have some markers in it?, like every hour or something
<[M]Maxwell> hmw: well then idk what to say, runs great for me, personaly i think the best browser is chrome but it has some compatibility issues
<hmw> [M]Maxwell mereo - FF is slow, because almost everyting runs in JavaScript. Thats its advantage as also its disadvantage.
<mereo> hmw, I guess I'll just have to be patient with FF...
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: you should be running very quick
<[M]Maxwell> hmw: i dont even have java installed on my pc lol
<hmw> mereo - unfortunately, yes.
<jme_009> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<saadi559595> no one's there to help me out with my scanner
<hmw> [M]Maxwell - 1) its not Java but JavaScript, 2) the interpreter is built into FF
<[M]Maxwell> hmw: oh my bad lol
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, That's the thing I don't get... It's a fast cpu to render the new Ajax heavy websites and it feels slow in linux... oh well... I'll be patient...
<MK-BB> Is it hp??
<jstew> Hey, I just installed 8.10 on a system and I'm getting /dev/sda1 does not exist, dropping to shell. Any hints? The install went fine, the live CD runs fine, and I was just running arch on this same machine for months.
<[M]Maxwell> hmw: also i get much better speed out of firefox then IE..
<MK-BB> Then use HPLIP
<[M]Maxwell> hmw: but chrome out preforms em all...
<f_newton> hmw well i have a 3gig machine w/ 2gigs dual channel ram and a 256 ddr video card and compiz runs like crap on my box
<hmw> f_newton - ATI?
<f_newton> yeah
<hmw> well... get nvidia
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, IE vs FF speed in Windows 7?
<hmw> or intel f_newton
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: win7 comes with IE8, and it absolutly SUCKS
<f_newton> I dont like neon colors hmw... I like a lifelike color scheme and I have intel on this built in but the intel was even worse
<que45t> hiw i need to install postgresql 8.2 [8.3 is the latest] but im getting som tar errors any help?
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: if your gonna use win7 you cant use IE8, you have to be using chrome or firefox lol
<jstew> Ubuntu is starting to piss me off more and more with each release. Seems like I have many more issues than I used to.
<f_newton> everyone always says that stuff [M]Maxwell but it still out sells everything else 90 to 1
<hmw> chrome is indeed very fast
<que45t> im with you stew
<mereo> [M]Maxwell: lol, I've tried IE 7 and 8 in XP and it was a bad experience...
<savvas> jstew: and here is a good place to solve them, ask and get answers
<f_newton> jstew, its the blossoming of the linux kernel not any one distro
<que45t> i havent gotten any answers from here for two nights
<[M]Maxwell> f_newton: thats because not everybody is tech geeks like the people who say IE sucks
<saadi559595> can any one help me out with my scanner its benq4300...am not able to use it..its giving me error when i try to use it thru xsane...the error is ...failed to open device' snapscan:libusb:001:002:invalid argument
<jstew> I hope so..,... yeah, and I agree
<hmw> jstew - i dont like 8.10 very much either. 8.04 is the best ubuntu these days, IMHO
<jstew> my last issue has to do with a wireless driver crashing the kernel.
<[M]Maxwell> f_newton: people who arent tech geeks wont notice as much
<f_newton> [M]Maxwell, that is immature emotional nonsense....
<chu_> que4t, ask please
<chu_> que45t*
<que45t> can i just pm youchu?
<mereo> What's nonsense?
<savvas> jstew: let me guess, atheros madwifi?
<chu_> yep
<f_newton> w7 is still in alpha release too
<que45t> thanks
<[M]Maxwell> f_newton: and firefox has 57% of the worlds market IE 47% and chrome 2%
<Huufarted> !ask que45t
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask que45t
<jstew> nope, zd1211rw
<saadi559595> can any one help me out with my scanner its benq4300...am not able to use it..its giving me error when i try to use it thru xsane...the error is ...failed to open device' snapscan:libusb:001:002:invalid argument
<Huufarted> !ask | que45t
<ubottu> que45t: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[M]Maxwell> 45% for IE my bad lol
<f_newton> [M]Maxwell, well your figures are a bit exaggerated compared to the w3c study which differs greatly from your stats
<mereo> If it's about IE then... why is it nonsense? Applications are like things and you grow a sentimental attachement to them
<saadi559595> can any one help me out with my scanner its benq4300...am not able to use it..its giving me error when i try to use it thru xsane...the error is ...failed to open device' snapscan:libusb:001:002:invalid argument
<unop> [M]Maxwell, even 45% is a bit low - it's more like 70%
<jstew> So since I can't boot my new install but can boot from the live CD, would it make sense to mount the new install, chroot to it, then update?
<unop> [M]Maxwell, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: true. but firefox still outpreforms
<f_newton> no... YOU may mereo but thats silly and narrow minded... not something a person with objectivity will allow
<hmw> saadi559595 - seems there is nobody here who knows about scanners. stay patient, ask again once in a while (not too often pls)
<Huufarted> speaking of IE...  Microsoft is on IE8's list of websites that are non-compliant with standards
<mereo> We're humans after all
<mereo> Nothing is really objective
<saadi559595> thats what i am doing hmw...theres no one in 1315 community who knows about scanners
<f_newton> [M]Maxwell, uh firefox may be compliant by the release of 3.1 but to date its not chrome is suppsed to be the closest followed by, of all things IE 7
<unop> Huufarted, you'd expect that -- the microsoft website was designed with non-standard tools for non-standard days
<[M]Maxwell> unop: i got my stats from PC Mag Monthly witch i think is more accurate then wikipedia
<MK-BB> Saadi, is it hp??
<unop> [M]Maxwell, heh, if you say so.
<saadi559595> mk-bb: its benq 4300
<f_newton> [M]Maxwell, try an industry tracking site you may be surprised
<MMMMM_> So I was in an engineering meeting today. One person said something that schooled another. A third person stood up, pointed and said "PWNED".
<MK-BB> Then idk... If it was hp, I was gonna recommend HPLIP..
<MMMMM_> Pronounced with a P
<MK-BB> Or try googling.. Or benqs website
<saadi559595> i am trying on it for last two days
<unop> [M]Maxwell, a few other sites corroborate wikipedia's stats, i'm inclined to thinking those are fair estimates
<mereo> I wonder how those browser stats comes to be....
<MK-BB> Sry I can't help
<McShane> PWNED is not pronounced with a P?
<f_newton> lol
<[M]Maxwell> unop: either way chrome > firefox > ie in speed.
<DigitalKiwi> does chrome have an ad block add on yet?
<hmw> McShane - it should be "owned" - according to wikipedia, "pwned" originated in some typo and became a successfull meme
<f_newton> opera was supposed to be the closest but it failed the w3c test
<atom^x> saadi559595, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264850
<[M]Maxwell> DigitalKiwi: no but im using kaspersky so it has one built in
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, I don't know... on my old computer Athlon XP 1800+, k-meleon which uses Gecko seemed MUCH faster than Chrome
<quibbler> saadi559595: read the last post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-264850.html
<qdb> hello. there is 1. name of audio 2. name of audio in open menu in totem but i many time open an address but cannot get it in a bookmarks.
<M4rotku> what's the best way to read an ext3 partition from windows.  I need to be able to access my music when I have to use windows
<f_newton> M4rotku, thats a tough one
<mereo> M4rotku, I use this driver http://www.fs-driver.org/
<spaceBARbarian> what is the best way to keep two folders in ubuntu synchronized ( same copy of files and keep them updated) ?
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: was that the chrome beta or the offical release thats out now
<f_newton> mereo, is not out for linux yet is it?
<carlerasss> HOLA
<carlerasss> alguien puede ayudarme
<carlerasss> gelp
<mereo> [M]Maxwell, it was the official release
<McShane> spaceBARbarian, rsync?
<qdb> <spaceBARbarian> i like "meld" program
<f_newton> or sync
<mereo> f_newton, what is?
<saadi559595> really,i was wrong to shift to ubuntu from windows...its just a mess,nothing else,u can't perform daily chaos easily then what use is of its to me to common man
<saadi559595> tired of this daily problems...
<Culito> hi, culitos mios
<[M]Maxwell> mereo: well im not sure then, from my tests chrome is faster, but i stopped using it due to compatibility issues awhile back ago
<spaceBARbarian> can someone explain how i can use rsync ?
<f_newton> mereo, chrome is not out for linux yet is it?
<saadi559595> community is reall supportive but the linux is scrap
<[M]Maxwell> f_newton: no only windows.
<Culito> yi dont know
<McShane> daily chaos?
<yuri_> having basic hardware probs: after transplanting a system from one case to another I am getting three beeps which mean "base 64k memory failure". i took both ram chips out and i still get them. is my mobo toast?
<f_newton> well thats why I have no info on chrome
<MK-BB> Saadi559595, that's what happen to me... But u get used to it
<mereo> f_newton, oh no... on OSnews.com, they said they have just chose to use the gtk to build it
<atom^x> what is daily chaos?
<f_newton> its not built yet though
<Huufarted> yuri_: most likely yes.  Then again, perhaps they weren't seated properly when they were in
<mie> im new user
<mereo> f_newton, http://www.osnews.com/story/20980/Linux_Version_of_Chrome_To_Use_Gtk_
<yuri_> Huufarted: i juggled all the chips to all the slots
<Huufarted> yuri_: try putting in a single stick of ram, if it still persists, try putting the other stick of ram in another slot
<hmw> yuri_ check for short circuits below the main board. try different ram modules. your hardware could got damaged. remove everything, you can remove for checking.
<deny> hmw - i have reset the permission after right click to that folder and it is running....but do you know how to run codeigniter...coz its not running there
<MK-BB> I'm a new user as well
<Huufarted> then yes, yuri_, more than likely it's toast.  make sure it's not a beep signifying no VGA found
<f_newton> mereo, I know that already but what I'm saying its still being built
<MK-BB> Only used ubuntu for last 2 wks
<spaceBARbarian> can someone tell me how i can set rsync to automatically back up a folder whenever changes are made ?
<yuri_> Huufarted: its not the vga thing... I'm using the onboard vga out to test
<mereo> f_newton, oh
<yuri_> crap... I hope i didnt accidentlly get thermal paste in the ram slots...
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: you don't run it whenever something changes.  Your best bet is to make a cron entry
<Huufarted> !cron | yuri_
<ubottu> yuri_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<saadi559595> its really just shit man...i am sick of it...if u want to pass ur time then use it otherwise if want it for reall use its crap
<f_newton> yuri_, beeb....beep...beep tells u your memory is mismatched, not seated properly, or failed
<spaceBARbarian> i am a linux noob, whats a cron entry ?
<ari_stress> good afternoon all :)
<Huufarted> yuri_: It makes me wonder if you bent a pin or something similar with the memory
<degrit> any way to run Rosegarden without the wretched JACK ?
<hmw> spaceBARbarian - its a scheduled program call, like the task planner in windows.
<f_newton> its a script that allows a specific file to run at specific times spaceBARbarian
<deny> can you help me...do we get problem running codeigniter in ubuntu...its not running
<quibbler> saadi559595: read : https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mounting-usb-benq-scanner-please-help-296602/
<Daemonbuntu> spacebarbarian: Think of CRON as like Task Scheduler in Windows
<Daemonbuntu> only not as user friendly
<Daemonbuntu> heh
<DigitalKiwi> ahaha
<M4rotku> carlerasss, se hablan ingles aqui, si es possible, es mejor
<Huufarted> daemonbuntu, far easier to use (and reliable) IMO.  :)
<DigitalKiwi> wait what is task scheduler?
<spaceBARbarian> okay can someone give me a command that autmoatically checks and syncs two folders ( eg ~/Documents ~/Docs.Bak)
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: check the link that ubottu posted about cron
<yuri_> Huufarted: visually it all looks fine
<Daemonbuntu> lets you schedule things to happen at certain times or when certain events happen
<BobAlmighty> Are there significant performance differences between using Samba versus NFS?
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: easiest way:  rsync -av /sourcedir /destdir
<spaceBARbarian> would that continuously update things or just once /
<Huufarted> BobAlmighty: in my experience windows shares are disgustingly slow.
<quibbler> saadi559595: it seems i'm doing this for nothing. if you feels so strongly join #windows
<unop> spaceBARbarian, it's a one-off thing
<Huufarted> spacebarbarian, it would update it once.  However, if you entered that command in as a cron entry, you can make it run once a day or however many times a day
<Huufarted> for instance, every day at 3am in the cron would be:  0 3 * * * rsync -av /sourcedir /destdir
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: cron is your best bet and you WILL want to learn it at some point
<spaceBARbarian> well what i am trying to do is keep two folders constantly synced, one is a virtual box share and the other is for debugging a program
<spaceBARbarian> is there a better way to do that ?
<Huufarted> spacebarbarian, for redundancy purposes or just so you can use the same code on 2 boxes?
<spaceBARbarian> Huufarted=> so i can compile the code but still view it in windows
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: you can simply share a directory on your unix box with Samba and then just view it over the share
<|jbbarne|> Does anybody know how to change the overall system language? I want to switch everything to Spanish. Thanks.
<mib_al8wso> Does anyone know of a way to view and edit the hex code of a cd/dvd?
<spaceBARbarian> Huufarted=> well my unix box is a virtual machine so would samba still work ?
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: you can also use a program on Windows perhaps like UltraEdit that can open the file up over FTP so when you save it, it saves it right back to the server
<spirited> Could anyone point me to a good website with a tutorial on how to have Ubuntu and Windows XP OS on the same system?
<jj_galvez> I installed a package using dpkg -i --force-architecture <package> and after installing the package is not listed in snaptic or aptitude, is that normal?
<Huufarted> sure would, spaceBARbarian.  The 2 machines don't know the one isn't a physical machine
<spaceBARbarian> Huufarted=> i can get that kind of functionality from dropbox, i was trying to do something so its offline
<degrit> |jbbarne|, System -> Administration -> Language Support ?
<f_newton> what degrit said
<spaceBARbarian> can't really think of any thing other thank using the virtual box shared folder
<Hacker> hi
<|jbbarne|> Is it the same in Xubuntu? That's what I'm actually running, but didn't get a response from the Xubuntu forum.
<Hacker> how to uninstall apache from ubuntu
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: rsync will work fine
<Hacker> i messed up with the configuration file
<f_newton> yes
<Hacker> now I want to reinstall it
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: but either cron or a startup script is your best bet
<|jbbarne|> I was hoping for some way regardless of the GUI.
<McShane> |jbbarne|, I believe you need to install the "es" language packs
<quibbler> spirited: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<f_newton> |jbbarne|, its the same
<Hacker> how do I make a fresh install for apache
<Huufarted> Hacker: what config file?
<Hacker> httpd
<Huufarted> fresh install?  gotcha
<Hacker> and many others
<spaceBARbarian> Huufarted=> would it be bad for performance if i set rsync to run every 5 - 10 seconds with cron ?
<McShane> |jbbarne|, I found a list here: http://soniahamilton.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/convert-english-language-ubuntu-to-spanish/
<bullgard4> 'apropos gvfsd-trash' does not produce any output. But there is a process gvfsd-trash. What is the function of the process gvfsd-trash?
<Hacker> to be exact, reinstall apache
<f_newton> spaceBARbarian, that would be silly
<|jbbarne|> Okay, thanks. I'll try that now.
<spaceBARbarian> hmm nvm i found a better solution, shared usb drive :P
<Huufarted> spaceBARbarian: once the sync is up and going, probably not, but it will do that ALL of the time, even when you're in the process of editing it
<f_newton> if you need that make it a public folder to where all machines on your net can access it
<spaceBARbarian> i hate when i overthink something and the solution is so simple
<Hacker> #apt-get remove apache2 ?
<Hacker> when I tried that command and type ps -ef  | grep apache2
<Hacker> it's still there
<Huufarted> f_newton, that would make it impossible to retrieve if his virtualbox wasn't up
<Hacker> how to completely remove apache2 from ubuntu?
<Huufarted> !google | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Hacker> here's what i found on google : sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Hacker> i tried before asking
<degrit> I get midi sound from some programs (hydrogen) but not others (Rosegarden, TuxGuitar) - any ideas ?
<Huufarted> so kill the process, then run it
<Hacker> apache2 still there
<Huufarted> search for "apache2 manual uninstall ubuntu"
<atom^x> Hacker, kill the apache process
<num1fng> can someone please help me with an error I get on boot up it says "Running low graphic may need to reconfigure" I an new to linux and I have no clue
<Hacker> i'm doing it :)
<psicobra> any ome here running a tv card in ubuntu
<chu_> Hey, is anyone here familiar with the Ubuntu community process? Like, becoming an official member for instance
<mib_al8wso> how do i do an md5sum on a file that is on a networked computer w/o coping it over?
<Huufarted> mib_al8wso: only way I can think of it is by mounting it to the fs then doing it
<psicobra> i have a dvb-t card the picture is perfect in mythtv but i have no sound
<Hacker> still the same
<Hacker> :(
<Huufarted> mib_al8wso: you can also try  telneting to the machine and doing md5sum there
<Hacker> kill all apache2 process before running the apt-get remove apache2
<mib_al8wso> it is a windows
<mib_al8wso> and i am on ubuntu
<Huufarted> mib_al8wso, share the directory in windows.  Ubuntu can read a windows share.
<singlecore> psicobra: i'm no expert on myth - but perhaps it's a codec issue
<Huufarted> once it's mounted, you can use the command BUT it has to copy it to the local PC to do the md5sum on it
<psicobra> dont think so but thanks singlecore
<Huufarted> my advice is to get an md5 calculation program on your windows PC
<singlecore> psicobra: no worries
<mib_al8wso> i can open the file fine at smb://dell-pc/other/Desktop but just cant get a terminal to nav there to run the md5sum
<mib_al8wso> is there a command for that
<Huufarted> lol what did you do?
<Huufarted> mib_al8wso: please stand by
<mib_al8wso> sorry bout that
<unop> mib_al8wso, you'll need to mount the share locally first
<Hacker> why is it so hard to uninstall something on linux
<chu_> it's not
<Hacker> while it's so easy on windows
<unop> Hacker,   sudo apt-get remove package_name  # that's way easier than on windows
<Hacker> that's is absolutely not user-friendly
<Hacker> trust me
<Hacker> it's not work
<Hacker> let me show the result
<bullgard4> 'apropos gvfsd-trash' does not produce any output. But there is a process gvfsd-trash. What is the function of the process gvfsd-trash?
<hmw> mib_al8wso you should be able to mount the share by simpy doing "sudo mount //COMPUTER/SHARE /MOUNTPOINT"
<Huufarted> hmw: thank you.  I was looking for thee syntax
<joot> Hacker , it is easier....
<Huufarted> the*
<Cool_Nick> could someone recommend an iptraf alternative (Looking for something that shows source and destination ips per conenction, but mor eorganized then tcpdump)
<hmw> Cool_Nick try wireshark - great packet analyzer
<joot> Bullgard4, does this help???  http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=+What+is+gvfsd-trash%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<unop> bullgard4,  http://tinyurl.com/bs6cdm
<Huufarted> Cool_Nick, there's always 'netstat -an' but that's probably too basic.  /shrug
<Cool_Nick> thanks to both of you, goign to look at wireshark now
<mib_al8wso> it says wrong fs type, bad opion, etc
<p4trick> p4trick@ Ubuntu
<mib_al8wso> do i need to specify the worlgroup?
<hednod> where do i get the wl module for my broadcom wireless
<hednod> i don
<mib_al8wso> workgroup*
<hednod> t see a package for it, maybe im missing a sourcve
<HelloWorld> Hello :)
<bullgard4> unop: I know /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-trash. But this does not answer the question which I have put.
<unop> mib_al8wso, sudo mount -t cifs -o username=mib_al8wso,password=Pa55w0rd //COMPUTER/SHARE /MOUNTPOINT
<HelloWorld> How to partition a pendrive/USB drive/Flash drive under ubuntu?
<mib_al8wso> use gparted HelloWorld
<Huufarted> !qtparted | HelloWorld
<ubottu> HelloWorld: qtparted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console.
<hmw> mib_al8wso no workgroup neccesary. alternatively use the IP instead of host name. try "smbtree" to see all shares in your net. But i think you need some software or find the right options to mount that share. shouldnt be hard to find on google.
<jj_galvez> if I install a package with dpkg shouldn't it show up on the list of installed pacakges in synaptic?
<unop> bullgard4, the description at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gvfs-backends says the package contains the backends for gvfs (as well as explaining what gvfs is) .. it should all make sense
<HelloWorld> Thanks mib and Huufarted!
<hmw> mib_al8wso but i wonder, i always just do mount //host/share /mountpoint... maybe i have forgotten, what i installed to make that work. i thought it would be working out of the box.
<Hacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120885/
<Hacker> apache wont get out of my ubuntu :(
<bohemian> hi eveyone
<Huufarted> hmw it does work out of the box..  I have multiple NTFS shares
<bohemian> dumb question, how do i open a file with root access?
<Huufarted> I did it through the GUI, though
<bohemian> on gnome/jdm?
<bohemian> on gnome/kdm?
<Hacker> how can this be user-friendly ?
<num1fng> can someone please help me with an error I get on boot up it says "Running low graphic may need to reconfigure" I an new to linux and I have no clue
<Huufarted> bohemian:  sudo vi /filename
<quibbler> bohemian: with sudo
<hmw> Hacker: how does Internet Explorer be user friendly?
<unop> Hacker,  you need to shut apache down before removing it -- like on windows -- well, now that you've removed it, there is no easy way to shut it down except by killing all those PIDs
<Huufarted> numlfng, try going into your resolution settings and increase the resolution
<hmw> bohemian: if you want a gnome app to run as root type "gksudo appname" in the terminal
<unop> Hacker,   killall apache2
<bohemian> thanks Huufarted  and quibbler
<Hacker> unop : i'm done, could u please telle me the next step?
<HelloWorld> Huufarted: This is probably offtopic, but I am still asking this: Does Windows XP displays multiple partitions of a pendrive? If not directly, is there a hack to do this?
<bohemian> i just need to open a config file with a root acces
<unop> Hacker, that should be all
<McShane> num1fng, try booting into recovery mode and selecting xfix
<mib_al8wso> well when i do smbtree it show stuff like \\dell-pc\other not //dell-pc/other
<lstarnes> Hacker: if it still shows up, you might need to try killall -9 apache2
<unop> lstarnes, no, don't recommend that
<personaitor> i need some help
<hmw> Hacker: and... define user friendly. this topic is very complex, and the term cannot really be defined. user friendly is, what you are *used* to. If you learn unix for a while, you will never again think of windows to be user friendly, because you have to click so often for things you get done with a single command line in linux.
<Huufarted> HelloWorld, Windows has no choice but to display all partitions that are there provided there are enough drive letters available
<alkisg> Hi, to create a 2-disk RAID 0 to improve speed, I should use mdadm, right?
<quibbler> bohemian: try reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cristi> Hello! i have a problem with my fstab. I have 1 hdd from which i boot ubuntu, and two others (ext3). I want to automount the 2 other hdd, however things get screwed up. Where one of my other 2 hdd's should be mounted, the hdd where i boot ubuntu from is mounted there instead, and some other weird things. here is a paste of my fstab http://pastebin.com/m56f78c4c
<personaitor> what should i do
<personaitor> if when i start the app
<personaitor> nothing happends
<Hacker> root@lhlinux1:/etc# cd /etc/apache2/
<Hacker> root@lhlinux1:/etc/apache2# ls
<Hacker> apache2.conf            conf.d      httpd.conf~     phonecastit      sites-enabled
<Hacker> apache2.conf~           envvars     mods-available  ports.conf
<Hacker> apache2.conf.dpkg-dist  httpd.conf  mods-enabled    sites-available
<FloodBot2> Hacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hacker> oh
<mikewu> personaitor: what app?
<Huufarted> !paste | Hacker
<ubottu> Hacker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<personaitor> any
<personaitor> steam
<personaitor> starcraft
<personaitor> youtubedownloader
<plus91> hello
<HelloWorld> Huufarted: I get it...ty again!
<Hacker> apache2 still there
<Hacker> sorry about wrong pasting
<hmw> cristi: do you use /dev/sda1 or hda for mounting? maybe you need to use the UUID of the drive instead.
<lstarnes> Hacker: try doing sudo aptitude purge apache2
<personaitor> what do i do
<gords> hi all! how would i know if me sound card supports full duplex? i'm using ubuntu 8 hardy
<personaitor> it says
<mikewu> personaitor: try launching it through the commandline and see if it prints errors
<personaitor> 'starting application'
<personaitor> ok
<Cristi> hmw: i pasted you the fstab, however i use the /dev/sda1
<bohemian> Huufarted: how do i open the restricted file in text editor?
<personaitor> wait
<Huufarted> bohemian, what text editor?
<bohemian> with the root access?
<personaitor> using the root terminal?
<unop> bohemian,  sudo $EDITOR /path/to/file
<quibbler> bohemian: gksudo gedit
<Huufarted> if you use vi, then:  sudo vi /path/filename
<lstarnes> personaitor: try it the normal way
<mikewu> personaitor: just a normal terminal
<hmw> Cristi: sometimes the BIOS does strange things with hard drives, swaps the order. By using the UUID you will be sure to address the right drive.
<hlm> bohemian, gksudo #editor ./filename.$extension
<Huufarted> if you use a GUI editor:  gksu program_name /path/filename
<bohemian> i can open the file in the terminal but i prefer opening in a text editor
<Hacker> it's sitll there http://paste.ubuntu.com/120888/
<personaitor> so were would i go in the terminal
<hmw> Cristi_ pls give me the link to the pasted fstab
<bohemian> ok i'll try that
<Hacker> lstarnes:
<Cristi> hmw: ﻿http://pastebin.com/m56f78c4c
<mikewu> personaitor: just try launching any of those programs in the terminal by typing their name
<Huufarted> bohemian: use 'sudo' to work with a file as  root inside of the terminal.  use gksu when you need to open the program in a GUI program for editing as root
<personaitor> including .exe?
<lstarnes> personaitor: linux programs almost never end in .exe
<Hacker> any idea please?
<Huufarted> personaitor: .exe programs do not run in Linux unless it's under wine
<personaitor> yes
<joot> personaitor, no just the name
<personaitor> thats wat im using
<lstarnes> Hacker: try removing apache2.2-common
<Cristi> hmw: sda1 and sdc1 should be mounted in media, while sdb1 in /. However when i log in sdb1 is mounted in media where sda1 i think should be mounted
<bohemian> quibbler: that made me open the file in the text editor
<bohemian> thanks
<personaitor> but when i start the .exe through wine
<personaitor> nothing happends
<quibbler> bohemian: you are welcome
<hmw> Cristi - looks good, afaict. my next step would be using the UUID. try sudo vol_id /dev/sdc1 for getting the UUID. if your sdb1 is really not in / then you should ask yourself: what is mounted as / ?? - but i have seen strange things happen, when not using UUID.
<Huufarted> personaitor: /join #winehq
<personaitor> ???
<Huufarted> that is a question for the wine community
<Hacker> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120890/ here's the result i got
<Huufarted> it's best asked there, that's al
<lstarnes> personaitor: #winehq is wine's official channel
<Huufarted> that's all*
<Hacker> could u please take a look at it
<Cristi> hmw: sdb1 is mounted as root, but also it is mounted in /media
<personaitor> oh
<DigitalKiwi> I name my scripts *.exe just to mess with people =D
<Cristi> hmw: ID_FS_UUID=0e4a510f-fb95-474c-ad61-931675aa1461 is this the good one?
<hmw> Cristi - well... i cant know, what UUID your drive has. looks good.
<f_newton> is there any way to put my home folders on my desktop?
<Cristi> hmw: or this ID_FS_UUID_ENC=0e4a510f-fb95-474c-ad61-931675aa1461
<Cristi> hmw: i mean that i don't know which id should i choose, the UUID_ENC or UUID
<hmw> Cristi - omg... i honestly dont know. either you try it out, or you RTFManpage
<hmw> Cristi did you encrypt the FS?
<Cristi> hmw: i don't think so
<Cristi> hmw: probably not
<f_newton> lol
<lstarnes> Hacker: try purge instead of remove
<hmw> Cristi - my guess would be the ID_FS_UUID then. *guess* !
<f_newton> Ive got a headache!
<hmw> Cristi (i didnt expect 2 UUIDs to show up here)
<Cristi> hmw: however i think there might be an error with the file permissions.
<Hacker> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 42 not upgraded.
<hmw> Cristi - how do you come to that conclusion?
<Hacker> :(
<atom^x> Hacker, are you worried about the config files still being there?
<Hacker> yes
<Cristi> hmw: maybe that is preventing a good mount. If i type gksudo nautilus, and reach the mounted volumes, they are in the right order ..
<Hacker> so I have no other choice but remove it manually ?
<Peddy> What's the package with extra Gnome wallpapers called?
<atom^x> Hacker, if so just delete them
<hmw> Cristi pls explain "reaching for mounted volumes" - just going to /media ??
<Hacker> apache2 installed so many files in different locations in my directory tree
<atom^x> Hacker, you did not use the purge option to uninstall
<Cristi> hmw: yes, browsing the media with nautilus
<Cristi> hmw: while root
<Hacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120893/
<Hacker> atom^x
<hmw> Hacker: if you read http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ , you will understand some things much better. in this case, why every program clutters its files all over your file sys for no apparent reason.
<Cristi> hmw: and, i also have an error with azureus: data file missing, unable to write to create parent directory, regarding the 2 ext3 volumes
<hmw> Cristi - uhm... and how do you get the error? as user it shows something different??
<atom^x> Hacker, what is that supposed to tell me?
<alpha7> how i check my computer cpu temp
<Hacker> atom^x: the directory apache2 in /etc/apache2 is still there
<hmw> alpha7 - look into "lmsensors"
<Cristi> hmw: how do i get what error? i don't understand? the azureus error appears when i launch azureus
<atom^x> Hacker, you cant remove something that has already been removed...
<jj_galvez> ugg packages installed with --force-architecture do not show up on synaptic package list
<hmw> alpha7 - ther might be a temperature panel addon, search in synaptics for "temperature" and you shoudl find it
<arooni-mobile> anyone running ubuntu ibex on t61?  my mirophone capture doesnt work...and the brightness seems to get messed up.  after a few seconds of inactivity screen dims (can i make it more)?  plus, screen never seems as bright when not plugged in.
<Hacker> if it's removed so how come all directories still there
<Cristi> hmw: if i browse the media with my user i get the media mixed up, if i do it with root it seems to be ok
<Hacker> include files of course
<hmw> Cristi - i think you have an issue with file systems mounted wrongly...!? *confusion*
<hmw> Cristi - ah. alright
<atom^x> Hacker, you did not use purge!
<Xor1ng> morning
<hmw> Cristi - thats odd. i have no idea, what could cause that.
<Hacker> apt-get remove --purge apache2
<anom01y> how come alsa crashes when I try to listen to multiple sources of audio, ie. firefox, flash, mplayer, amarok,
<Hacker> i'm not sure it is  the right command
<atom^x> Hacker, if the files are a problem for you, delete them and move on
<Xor1ng> Hacker, just apt-get purge ...
<hmw> Cristi - does it happen, when you remove the entries from fstab and manually mount?
<Cristi> hmw: damn, i think i'll restart again and see what happens, and if things are still the same i'll try the UUID mount thingy
<NFischer> I get the Message "Please go to mIRC Options / Sounds / Requests , and deselect "Send !nick file' as private message" how do i do this in Xchat?!
<Cristi> hmw: no
<hmw> Cristi - i still suspect the missing UUID settings.
<lstarnes> NFischer: where did you get that from?
<atom^x> Hacker, you have already removed apache, this will not help you now!!!
<Cristi> hmw: that could be it.. however things were working just fine yesterday
<Hacker> yes
<NFischer> tried to send a deb package i made to a freind of mine
<NFischer> and he got this message
<Hacker> so basically now I just go ahead delete all files?
<lstarnes> NFischer: then he should do that on his side, I think
<atom^x> Hacker, yes
<hmw> Cristi - i saw drives swapping around, when not using uuid. this could be due to some race condition in the boot process (bios)
<alpha7> hmw lmsensors doesn't work
<Hacker> I'm wondering what apt-get remove do when I still have to manually delete the files?
<ebarber_> how to watch youtube in 8.04
<Cristi> hmw: ok i'll try that too. thanks for the help !
<atom^x> Hacker, man apt-get
<hmw> Cristi - i wish you success!
<joot> Hacker, apy-get remove works well I think you may have made an error
<joot> apt-get
<mikewu> alpha7: you run sudo sensors-detect right?
<hmw> joot apt-get doesnt always remove everyting
<NFischer> lstarnes, yeah but how? when he tries to send me smth its the same for me..
<Hacker> yeah sometimes it works
<atom^x> apt-get remove can leave config files behind
<lstarnes> NFischer: do you get that error?
<joot> hmw, I know but it does usually work well
<alpha7> mikewu should i probe now?
<Hacker> with other package
<Hacker> but not with apache2
<Hacker> i dont  know why
<alpha7> mikewu should i probe now? yes?
<NFischer> lstarnes, yeah.
<mikewu> alpha7: yes
<sudeep> hello
<lstarnes> NFischer: if you're using xchat, then how are you getting an mirc error?
<alpha7> mikewu yes to everything?
<amathis> hello, I just installed the MS fonts package, and I need to access them using gimp.. how can I do this?
<sudeep> hello anybody here
<hmw> Hacker - what is your problem with apache anyways? i missed your initial question
<mikewu> alpha7: yes
<joot> 1307
<unop> Hacker,  apt-get remove ... # only removes the files that were put there with the package when it was installed. those don't include config files, user files, or anything you might have introduced
<unop> Hacker, you can use.  apt-get remove --purge package_name  # to remove config files
<alpha7> mikewu then what
<sudeep> first u neeed to undertssna mndfkjghfdshg
<sudeep> 'opsdf8hadsjgfo\
<sudeep> ]
<mikewu> alpha7: did it detect anything?
<sudeep> dfbdasbf
<FloodBot2> sudeep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudeep> yes
<sudeep> unwantreed errpr
<sudeep> ytytreyer
<DigitalKiwi> 0.o
<sudeep> utyuiytiutiy
<NFischer> lstarnes, i do not know..
<mikewu> alpha7: if it did, run sensors and it should give you info
<sudeep> poda chette
<michalski-bj> sudeep: leave
<alpha7> mikewu how run sesors?
<sudeep> then wat u know yar
<gords> anyone who has an experience using speak-freely, i need help here please. i'm having trouble on having a conference on a local network. i tried the sfreflect but only one user at a time can hear the incoming audio.
<mikewu> alpha7: just type sensors into a terminal
<sudeep> run it in xp
<joot> sudeep; go away
<lstarnes> NFischer: this isn't making much sense
<alpha7> mikewu 'Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.'
<sudeep> fuck off
<Cristi> hmw: now it magically works o_O
<alpha7> mikewu 'Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.'
<michalski-bj> !language
<NFischer> lstarnes, so no ideas there?!
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cristi> hmw: even though i didn't do anything to fstab
<lstarnes> NFischer: I'm just as confused as you are
<NFischer> lstarnes, ;)
<nickrud> sudeep, keep it family friendly please
<hmw> Cristi - race condition, probably. this time, the right drive won and got placed to the right /dev/hd.. entry
<mikewu> alpha7: then it didn't detect anything
<sudeep> sorry that is no t me
<Huufarted> it obviously is yoou
<alpha7> mikewu so is there anyother way
<Huufarted> you*
<mikewu> alpha7: try cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Cristi> hmw: lol.. thank you anyway! :D
<alpha7> mikewu term : cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<hmw> Cristi if the problem occurs every now and then (after reboot), its most probably the uuid thing
<alpha7> mikewu no such file or dir
<sudeep> ftab
<sudeep> fstab
<mikewu> alpha7: cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/; ls
<michalski-bj> !spam|sudeep
<ubottu> sudeep: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<sudeep> sys_init()
<Stueh> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me with a rather unusual problem. Last night in installed the nvidia drivers so that I could have opengl support, and after having done so, I've lost all borders etc. for my windows. I installed a few applications at the same time, but narrowed it down to the nvidia drivers (I uninstall them, problem gone, install them, problem back.) Screenshot is here: http://i40.tinypic.com/2r5dsuo.png Is
<arooni> with ddclient:  i have (in /etc/ddclient.conf)  use=if, if=eth0 .... only problem is it updates my IP as 192.168.0.101.... how can i fix this?  (i'm behind a router)
<alpha7> mikewu ok
<alpha7> mikewu alpha7@alpha7-desktop:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$
<hmw> Stueh - your window manager is having problems. if you turn off compiz, your borders should be back.
<mikewu> alpha7: so there's nothing in thermal_zones?
<Stueh> hmw: noobie question ... how do I turn off compiz?
<alpha7> mikewu none
<alpha7> mikewu ive tried ls
<que45t> how do i get back to shell in terminal?
<hmw> Stueh - i know, thats not the answer, you are looking for. but try it for verifying. install fusion-icon, it lets you switch window manager easily.
<Huufarted> que45t, elaborate please?
<Stueh> hmw: ok
<que45t> im in ASDFJAS@name-laptop:~$ need to get to name@name-laptop:~$
<raven> hrm
<Stueh> hmw: okay, downloading and installing now
<michalski-bj> sudo -u <username>
<michalski-bj> ?
<que45t> i just opened a new tab haha
<que45t> thanks
<alpha7> mikewu ive double check lm-sensor is already preisntall but not able to run it
<Huufarted> que45t, try just using 'exit'
<Hacker> i was AFK
<Hacker> thank you everyone for helping me
<Hacker> I appreciate your time and kindness :)
<hmw> Hacker - problem solved?
<raven> lol im using the phosphor screensaver as a terminal emulator and chatting in irc using pork with it :P
<Hacker> I'll delete all remain files with find cmd
<alpha7> mikewu sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet
<dethzilla> yarr
<CokeNCode> hey guys, is anyone awake ? i'm trying to install ubuntu on my memory stick, and it won't work
<Stueh> hmw: compix fusion-icon will not start. I was going to start it via terminal to see what error it came up with but terminal is just a blank white box,
<michalski-bj> !hi|dethzilla
<ubottu> dethzilla: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CokeNCode> after i reboot, and try to do the installation, it doesn't show up any partitions to install to
<Barre> I want to check in my sctript if it is executed within xorg or not, is it the $DISPLAY variable I should use? Or what is the "correct" way check that?
<hmw> Stueh - uhm... i need to goole the command... stand by
<kyle205i> CokeNCode: We're always awake =p
<dethzilla> i'm comatose
<Hacker> anyway, I'm wondering if we have any application to show actual shell commands the GUI is executing in background when we do particular action
<lolwut2> i'm high
<michalski-bj> !upgrade|dethzilla
<ubottu> dethzilla: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<michalski-bj> i know....random
<amathis> hello, I just installed the MS fonts package, and I need to access them using gimp.. how can I do this?
<dethzilla> who said anything about upgrades?
<lolwut2> !upgrade|dethzilla
<lolwut2> hey that didn't work
<Hacker> for example Synaptic is doing some apt-get cmds when we're install applications through Synaptic manager
<CokeNCode> kyle205i, awesome, now who can help me out :D
<lolwut2> dethzilla ain't run ubuntu anywy
<CokeNCode> i wanna install server 2003 on this machine and finish up my mcsa
<dethzilla> no ubu for me :(
<CokeNCode> but, i don't wanna lose ubuntu
<Hacker> is there anyway we could know the commands Synaptic executed in the background ?
<Stueh> hmw: I found one way to fix it, and while it's not uber technical it works. I went to System > Preferences > Appearance and under Visual Effects tab I changed it to None ...That seems to of fixed it =S
 * dethzilla is too cool for school
<hmw> Stueh - wait... you can also switch it off in the preferences menu... go to "appearance", rightmost tab "interface" ... ah, tahts what i was about to tell yer.
<Stueh> =D
<Stueh> Well, I'm happy with that :)
<lolwut2> lolbrains
<Stueh> hmw: I assume I still have opengl support?
<hmw> Stueh - you still have a chance to repair your compiz, but i cant really help you. try finding solutions on google, you have a good chance to find something.
<Stueh> cheers hmw
<hmw> Stueh - i honestly dont know.
<Huufarted> Anybody have good suggestions for torrent applications in ubuntu?
<lolwut2> use the built in POS
<zombrains> ubu comes with transmission, no?
<zombrains> also, run utorrent in wine
<atom^x> deluge
<McShane> Stueh, you'll have opengl support, you just won't be able to do fancy stuff with the windows
<Stueh> hmw: It seems it does not effect opengl. I can play an opengl game with no problem now
<Huufarted> yeah, but I don't want to run the default torrent app unless it's the best one
<lolwut2> it's a torrent app
<zombrains> i would honestly suggest using utorrent via wine
<lolwut2> not desktop imaging software
<hmw> Stueh - btw. you would want to turn off compiz when using 3d apps anyways.
<Stueh> McShane: Coolio, I don't mind about the fancy stuff with windows, I like a simple system, so I'm happy. Cheers for the help! =)
<patmanpato> is there a way to view all raw data being sent out over an ethernet interface, eg eth0 ?
<zombrains> then use the utorrent webui
<saywatmang> I just switched to compiz, and my keys worked fine, but once I restarted X, now my up key takes a screenshot, this has happened before and I always fixed it with setxkbmap -model evdev, but now that isnt working
<McShane> Stueh, no prob :)
<saywatmang> clarification: this is the first time I've used compiz, I meant this has happened before with metacity
<rvn2> sup
<lukasz> siemasz all
<mikewu> patmanpato: try wireshark
<rvn> allo
<zombrains> so yeah
<zombrains> um
<zombrains> hi guys
<lolwut2> um
<lolwut2> hai
<rvn> hi
<lolwut2> bye i guess?
<zombrains> how rude
<lolwut2> go damn i love House
<zombrains> he didn't even say goodbye
<lolwut2> yeah i feel insulted
<newmember> I am trying to install compat-libstdc++, I cant apt-get get it, is there another way to get this program?
<zombrains> install gentoo
<zombrains> ololololololol
<lolwut2> have you tried complete reformat-reinstall?
<zombrains> or try aptitude install
<zombrains> sudo rope tree
<contrawars> so helpful
<zombrains> i do what i can
<michalski-bj> im having a problem, a package with resid config wont remove completly
<michalski-bj> I had the same problem last night
<lolwut2> reformat
<michalski-bj> !last night
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last night
<zombrains> that's what she said
<zombrains> OH!
<DigitalKiwi> your poor troll has been forgiven
 * zombrains wins the game
<lolwut2> lolforgiveness
<zombrains> ur mah internets jesus
<mikewu> newmember: try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31465
<michalski-bj> anybody know?
<zombrains> know what?
<hmw> is my client filtering stuff, or did this channel just go silent?
<lolwut2> it's filtering my radiant brilliance
<zombrains> it went silent
<zombrains> because i won
<lolwut2> i just solved everyone's problems
<lolwut2> but then there's no need for a channel
<lolwut2> so it got filtered
<McShane> it's been pretty quiet for the last ten minutes or so
<lolwut2> maybe you're just boring
<sd> test
<McShane> and we also have people trolling in here
<hmw> thanks... i dont know my epic too well and put in some /ingore command to filter out the login/logout messages, so i wondered.
<zombrains> HOO BEE TROLLAN?
<hmw> never saw this channel so silent
<zombrains> I SEE NO BRIDGE
<rvn> o.O
<FloodBot2> zombrains: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zombrains> oh, rvn is back
<kyle205i> hmw: Never.. Odd, isn't it?
<rvn> im just toying with running apps under phosphor and apple2 screensavers as terminals
<rvn> anyway im tired
<Cool_Nick> Could someone confirm a thought of mine:  Is it possible to use QOS (probably TBF) to give lowest priority to any port if it has over 50 connections? (from a computer behind the firewall)
<rvn> soim off to bed
<rvn> cya..
<zombrains> gtfo
<rvn> lol
<rvn> bai
<FloodBot2> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolwut2> isn't a "floodbot" monitoring flooding by flooding kind of hypocrisy?
<zombrains> welcome to the internet
<lolwut2> enjoy your stay
<hmw> maybe someone is deleting the internet right now... or reality is shrinking...
<arooni> i have an amazon web services (aws) ec2 server that i'm trying to figure out why i can't ping it from anywhere.  now there are no iptables running on the server.... and FROM the server i can ping both 4.2.2.2 and google.com.  i can also ping those same places FROM the computer i'm trying to ping the server from.  ideaz?
<zombrains> i deleted system32 on the internets
<zombrains> ohnoes
<michalski-bj> oh no the internet could be in trouble....lets save it
<zombrains> lol the internet saving the internet
<hmw> arooni - a router eating the packets maybe?
<zombrains> that's a lot of packets
<zombrains> ping 127.0.0.1
<michalski-bj> ok just a tad offtopic
<zombrains> OM NOM NOM
<hmw> arooni - you verified, that there are no iptables rules active?
<saywatmang> anyone wanna help me debug this keyboard issue im having, where the arrow keys arent working?
<zombrains> hai guys how do i loonix?
<saywatmang> I just read throuhg the entire bug on it
<lolwut2> my arrow keys are working
<michalski-bj> zombrains: pardon?
<scientes> how do i get that synaptic "intro to packages" dialog back
<scientes> ?
<geotsai> my webcam worked yesterday in  ubuntu, but yesterday it stopped working.  i think an update broke it but im not sure.  can someone help me?
<saywatmang> the arrow keys only stop working in compiz
<lolwut2> then don't use compiz
<saywatmang> and they actually contineu to work if i start in memtacity and then run compiz
<saywatmang> but once i retsart x, they break
<lolwut2> gosh, i've heard of that bug
<lolwut2> seems the only answer is a reformat-reinstall
<zombrains> it seems like a lot of people are having problems with x
<saywatmang> and if i start in compiz and try to metacity --replace, the issue persists, and setxkbmap doesnet fix it
<zombrains> is there some known issue?
<zombrains> or is this all coincidence?
<lolwut2> i'm having problems with x
<lolwut2> i'm pretty sure it's what causes my hangs
<zombrains> yeah well you're nub
<zombrains> probably a ram issue
<lolwut2> aw pwned
<zombrains> srsly
<michalski-bj> hmm.. I have been having problems with X crashing occasionally too....
<zombrains> what kind of ram you got?
<michalski-bj> 1GB
<fazilaei> I have a problem after installing ubuntu interpid.. it wont boot
<lolwut2> man, hell if i know
<lolwut2> he said "what kind", not "how much"
<KevDog> Hey all
<michalski-bj> ddr?
<lolwut2> HAI KEVDOG
<lolwut2> UR NAME IS SO TOUGH
<fazilaei> can someone help
<michalski-bj> no
<michalski-bj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zombrains> when i asked what kind, i meant what make
<zombrains> brand, etc.
<lolwut2> i ain't know that offhand, i'll tell you tomorrow
<michalski-bj> I'm not sure but my laptop is a Toshiba A200-TR6
<zombrains> for example:  corsair ddr2
<taz_white95> Can some one help me , I have pic and other on a Vista cd UDF Valume format how can I get the pic off.
<zombrains> michalski-bj:  all stock parts?
<orollo> list
<michalski-bj> yes
<KevDog> Lets solve problems!!!
<michalski-bj> lets not and say we did
<lolwut2> let's get high
<michalski-bj> ...
<zombrains> i'd say google your lappy
<michalski-bj> ok
<zombrains> append linux ram to the end
<taz_white95> michalski-bj: that is what women tell me all the time
<zombrains> that should be specific enough
<hmw> fazilaei - pls tell us more details about your hardware and system configuration (other partitions? manually partitioned? something else possible intersting)
<fazilaei> I installed interpid from live cd... after installation there was only menu items to get into memory test and windows
<CokeNCode> KevDog, yeh, let's solve my problem! I can't get ubuntu to install on the memory stick after i reboot from the stick into ubuntu :(
<KevDog> No lets not!
<fazilaei> so I checked the menu.lst  and I saw no entry for linux kernel ...
<Huufarted> question about rsync from xp machine to fat32 machine.
<hmw> fazilaei - thats VERY unusual
<zombrains> lol @ "portable" ubu
<Huufarted> ntfs drive on an XP machine shared with file/print sharing.  Mounted to ubuntu machine.  Using the rsync in this paste to copy 200 GB of data to a fat32 drive on the Ubuntu machine.  Why does rsync copy EVERY FILE EVERY SINGLE TIME?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/120898
<KevDog> CokeNCode: what?
<fazilaei> so I copied one from the live cd and made a manual entry but it boots into busy box
<CokeNCode> KevDog, flash drive installation of ubuntu
<CokeNCode> it won't work
<CokeNCode> when i go to install, it doesn't show any partitions
<zombrains> get damnsmalllinux
<CokeNCode> zombrains, does that have aptitude ?
<Huufarted> CokeNCode, what side drive?
<CokeNCode> i'm such an apt-get whore
<zombrains> not sure anymore
<zombrains> i haven't used it lately
<CokeNCode> Huufarted, 8 gig
<zombrains> i'm an arch user
<KevDog> CokeNCode: Unfortunately Ive never done what you want -- I'm worthless -- a nOOb in that context
<CokeNCode> drat
<hmw> fazilaei - i have no idea. check the CD for integrity and retry the install
<zombrains> but i'm sure you can find out at the DSL site
<saywatmang> metacity --replace & then compiz --replace &  fixes the issue
<saywatmang> donno if that provides any hints
<CokeNCode> let me check the ubuntu forum
<fazilaei> Is there any way to download the kernel from the live cd and put it in the boot folder
<zombrains> download from cd?
<fazilaei> because I am now chatting from the live cd
<zombrains> you mean extract?
<fazilaei> yes
<zombrains> you want only the kernel?
<hmw> saywatmang - looks like a bad keybinding. check compiz settings manager, use extended search (or similar) and look for the corresponding keys, they might be set to the wrong event, or might be defined for several events
<michalski-bj> zombrains all I can find is that its DDR2 SDRAM
<fazilaei> yes..
<elky> zombrains, this is kind of the wrong channel to be discussing non-ubuntu distros
<hmw> fazilaei you can just copy the kernel from your current /boot to the /boot of your hd
<KevDog> ☻☺♥
<elky> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fazilaei> where do i get it
<zombrains> i was just answered questions
<zombrains> answering*
<elky> zombrains, now you know the right place to direct someone to do so.
<hmw> fazilaei but i wouldnt trust a install, that did what yours did, so i would rathre reinstall the whole thing, reformatting the regarding partition
<zombrains> um
<fazilaei> let me show the content of the boot folder
<zombrains> k
<lolwut2> we'll also need your ip
<hmw> lolwut2: his ip is 127.0.0.1 - now go run your script, kiddie
<fazilaei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /boot
<michalski-bj> ....why would you need his IP
<fazilaei> abi-2.6.27-7-generic     System.map-2.6.27-7-generic
<fazilaei> config-2.6.27-7-generic  vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7-generic
<fazilaei> memtest86+.bin
<fazilaei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> fazilaei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolwut2> good lord i was joking
<sharef_> how would i use cli to check of a program is running??
<sharef_> specifically vlc
<zombrains> lol script
<mikewu> sharef_: ps -ef | grep vlc
<lstarnes> sharef_: ps aux | grep vlc
<zombrains> lol vlc
<hmw> sharef_ ps -A | grep PROCESSNAME
<hmw> sharef_ btw. in unix the command line interpreter is called "shell"
<fazilaei> where can I find the current kernel that I am using in the livecd...
<sharef_> i know
<ziroday> fazilaei: as in the location of the kernel or what is the current kernel you're using?
<fazilaei> location
<Kazimir> Hey, question y'all
<saywatmang> hmw, just searched and doesnt look like it... lemme try checking the actual file instead
<ziroday> fazilaei:
<ziroday> fazilaei: err the source is in /usr/src. The actual vmlinux is in /boot
<michalski-bj> Kazimir: ...
<saywatmang> hmw, there are some things bound like <super>up
<fazilaei> but there is no vmlinuz in my boot folder
<hmw> ziroday fazilaei - its about copying the kernel from the livecd to the hd, because the install went wrong somehow
<sos_> 怎么不见中文区的？
<saywatmang> i wonder if somemhow the super button gets matched so when i press up it thinks its super up
<saywatmang> altho... that doesnt match my key for screenshot so i dont think thats it
<wukui> hello
<ziroday> fazilaei: copying the kernel from the livecd to your actual install, is really really not a good idea. Heck its probably not even possible
<michalski-bj> !jp|sos_
<ubottu> sos_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ziroday> hmw: thats for the heads up
<ziroday> hmw: err thanks :)
<sos_> 不是日本，是中文
<ziroday> !ch | sos_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<elky> sos_, english only channel.
<elky> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hmw> ziroday - i strongly recommend reinstalling completely
<c0vert> i'm pretty sure the live cd uses the same kernel :)
<sos_> thanks
<fazilaei> I am now chatting from the live cd.. Is it possible to copy the kernel that I am using.. now
<wukui> sos_: ubuntu-cn
<ziroday> fazilaei: no.
<hmw> ziroday - and before that - check the integrity of the cd. (its a boot menu option)
<michalski-bj> 对不起
<michalski-bj> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<michalski-bj> !chinesse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinesse
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ziroday> fazilaei: if your kernel is broken its best to reinstall.
<michalski-bj> thankyou wukui
<fazilaei> But how come I can use ubuntu live cd and not able to use the exact installation from it
<hmw> ziroday - he only got "memtest" and "windows" after installing... how could that have happened??
<ziroday> hmw: well he either didn't install properly or his grub was misconfigured
<sharef_> i got the vlc test using -A to show, now how to i get a processable boolean result?
<ziroday> fazilaei: transplanting the kernel will _not_ fix your issue
<wukui> ubottu: you a bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you a bot
<alanbshepard70> my laptop mmdem isn't detected, why?
<hmw> ziroday - fazilaei told us, that the menu.lst doesnt contain more entries. well... fazilaei: REINSTALL. I MEAN IT. *g*
<joemac1> I am having trouble getting a cd to mount can any one help? Error says "/dev/cdrom does not exist
<ziroday> fazilaei: do you currently have a linux partition?
<michalski-bj> !bot|wukui
<ubottu> wukui: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fazilaei> yes
<fazilaei> one for home and one for root
<hmw> fazilaei - if it happens again, then you got a really interesting problem.
<que45t> can anyone help me enable 1024x768 for an ati mobility radeon?
<ziroday> joemac1: try sudo /dev/cdrom
<ziroday> fazilaei: right, can you pastebin your menu.lst for your _installed_ version of ubuntu
<Huufarted> que45t: System => Preferences => Screen Resolution
<ziroday> fazilaei: or even better reinstall grub
<hmw> ziroday: that command wont work. did you mean "sudo mount /dev/cdrom"?
<fazilaei> I did the installation around four times.. I am getting the same problem... All the other files are there except the kernel
<que45t> not in there
<joemac1> ziroday: sudo: /dev/cdrom: command not found
<que45t> only 800x600 and the lower one
<ziroday> joemac1: what are you trying to do?
<zombrains> 640x480 = lose
<fazilaei> I will paste the menu.lst... how canI use the pasebin
<que45t> chya
<ziroday> joemac1: try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mount/cdrom
<dr_Willis>  /dev/cdrom is not a command. :)    'mount' is a command.
<hmw> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joemac1> ziroday: see photos on a cd
<ziroday> joemac1: err try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<joemac1> ziroday: mount: mount point /mount/cdrom does not exist
<michalski-bj>  /mount/cdrom0
<ziroday> joemac1: try the second command I gave you
<joemac1> ziroday:  mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<ziroday> joemac1: try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<hmw> joemac1 your cd might be bad quality and your drive might not like it, your drive might be bad. ubuntu should automatically mount a cd on insert. try the cd in another pc to verify, if it is working at all.
<c0vert> yeah it's in /media not /mnt ..
<fazilaei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120902/
<sky_> hi
<sky_> how i can update Pidgin ?
<joemac1> hmw:  I have tried a couple cds
<zombrains> sudo rope tree
<sky_> via console
<hmw> joemac1 - if you got windows on the same pc, you can verify it there
<joemac1> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<joemac1> ziroday:  mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<saywatmang> hmw, did you see my responses? any ideas
<hmw> joemac1 - unless you verify, that this very cdrom drive likes the cd, you wont easily be sure, if it is a hardware failure or a OS problem
<joemac1> hmw:  no windows
<c0vert> joemac1, if you type just 'mount' do you see the cd already mounted? by any chance
<zombrains> sudo rmdir /usr/
<hmw> saywatmang - i have no clue, what it might be. you could try to assign the "up" key to something in compiz config, it should tell you, when another plugin is using the key already.
<joemac1> c0vert: I see no cd on "mount" command
<sky_> how i can upgrade my pidgin via console ?
<saywatmang> hmw, yea good idea ill try that
<michalski-bj> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sky_> is it possible or i must download .deb ?
<zombrains> you must sudo rmdir /usr/
<michalski-bj> sky_ check the repos
<saywatmang> hmw, tried, and there were no conflicts
<hmw> saywatmang - well... i am out of knowledge here... sry.
<saywatmang> hmw, thx for the help i appreicate it
<joemac1> hmw: I only have this PC its ubuntu
<hmw> joemac1 - hmm...
<deus> 3 hours without apic error
<hmw> joemac - do you know, what /dev/hd.. entry corresponds to your cdrom?
<deus> maybe just setting to default on the bios really did something amazing
<joemac1> hmw:  mmmm, I hear ya. They should be cool photos of a fire brigade excersice , but so far, nada
<ReAn> openssh daemon is what package in apt?
<sky_> anyone can me help with making script ?
<rww> ReAn: openssh-server
<ReAn> thx
<rww> !info openssh-server | ReAn
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<hmw> joemac1 - if your cdrom is IDE and e.g. primary slave, then you would mount it with "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt"
<joemac1> cd rom is sata
<hmw> uhm... you got only one hard drive?
<hmw> hey folx - how do i list all hard drives/cdroms on a system, when they are not mounted?
<joemac1> hmw: both hd and cd are sata and only one of each
<joemac1> hmw:  bios see them
<hmw> joemac1 - you will probably use /dev/sdb1 then.
<joemac1> hmw:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<joemac1> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<joemac1> hmw: sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<joemac1> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<c0vert> you need to specify type and mount point if it's not in fstab
<hmw> joemac1 - you forgot to tell it, where to place the mount. add /mnt to the command
<hmw> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<joemac1> hmw: udo /mount /dev/sdb1
<joemac1> sudo: /mount: command not found
<taz_white95> I have a UDF valume (vista format ) cd with pic on it any one know how to get the grr open
<dr_Willis> 'mount' is a command  /mount would be incorrect. :)
<hmw> c0vert - is it only possible to ommit the fstype, when it is defined in fstab, or is ther a chance without such an entry, too?
<BattleStarJesus> Finding casual engaging Linux conversation is difficult.
<joemac1> dr_Willis: so what command did I want?
<hmw> joemac1 - sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<dr_Willis> joemac1,  if you want the 'mount' command  - you use 'mount'  NOT /mount
<c0vert> hmw,  these days it auto detects the type anyway, so it's not really required
<joemac1> hmw:  mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<mereo> I'm thinking... is it possible to hibernate and then restart the pc?
<mereo> Because I'm using Windows as a gaming OS so I would like to leave ubuntu at the state it is in
<hmw> joemac1 - okay... you still have a chance with other devices... type "mount" to see, what is already mounted, and then try sda1, sdc1, sdd1
<fahadsadah> mereo: I think that would be possible.
<hmw> mereo - one requirement for hibernation is a swap partition at least as big as your RAM
<c0vert> i don't think that's possible mereo
<c0vert> windows would need to use those resources to run...
<hmw> c0vert mereo - why shouldnt it work?
<joemac1> hmw: http://pastebin.com/m6d69cac
<c0vert> hmw,  he wants to switch to windows after hibernation
<mereo> yeesh... my swap is 1 Gb and I have 2 GB... but yeah... it will be nice since I don't want to restart all the programs in ubuntu
<c0vert> and hopes it will stay in the same state
<mereo> yup, that's right
<c0vert> it's next to impossible
<mereo> I think nobody thought about that feature... because technically, restarting or shutting down after hibernation is the same thing
<c0vert> or people would have no use for vmware lol
<hmw> c0vert - so what? i mean, doesnt ubuntu do the the "wakeup" itself, or does the bios restore the state? (i doubt that the bios has to do anything with it) - so i thing, just using grub to boot windows wont touch the hibernated linux
<c0vert> well if you guys find a way show me haha i'm interested
<mereo> Well, it will just restart after hibernating instead of shutting down...
<fahadsadah> I think the BIOS does do something in such a case. Read up on S3 restores.
<hmw> joemac1 - well... i dont know exactly, who sata does the numbering, but i'd guess your cdrom should be /dev/hdb
<fahadsadah> hmw: /dev/sdb if it's SATA.
<mereo> fahadsadah, I can already suspend, but what I want is hibernate ubuntu, restart the computer and then go to windows
<hmw> aah... joemach... of course i mean sdb
<mereo> fahadsadah, so that I can return to ubuntu at the same state I left it
<fastpramod> any1 knows how to login to ubuntu desktop ? vnc or ? rdc ?
<fahadsadah> mereo: I understand that.
<joemac1> hmw:  mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BattleStarJesus> Where do I allocate conversation from?
<fahadsadah> fastpramod: Ubuntu already includes vino and vinagre, which are a VNC server and client.
<gldtn> hello all
<hmw> joemac1 - is there any entry for a cdrom? pls paste your fstab and mtab
<fahadsadah> gldtn: Hi.
<c0vert> joemac1,  do cat /dev/sd*
<c0vert> it will give you a list
<gldtn> does anyone here know a good html editor something close to dreamweaver?
<fahadsadah> c0vert: sudo fdisk -l
<fahadsadah> gldtn: Dreamweaver? =]
<c0vert> that too :P
<gldtn> fahadsadah, something close to that
<Guest82626> dreamfever =D
<gldtn> that I can see the design a swell as the code
<joemac1> c0vert:  that didn't work, lots of beeps and gobldy gook on screen
<c0vert> joemac1,  you did it wrong then
<fahadsadah> gldtn: I've used several WYSIWYG packages, and the only one I liked was Dreamweaver.
<joemac1> c0vert: musta
<fastpramod> how to log into GUI of ubuntu deskotop on a server ?
<fahadsadah> c0vert: You gave him the wrong command. ls, not cat.
 * rotkeppchen serves an office mug of coffee
<J-_> is 14 GB big enought for a root partition if home is 66gb /home?
<cmatheson> i've had an rsync experiment go awry which seems to have rendered the remote host useless.  i still have an ssh session live there, but i can't run any command (bash: command not found sort of thing).  testing the file w/ bash [ -x /bin/ls ] does work however--any idea how i can get it to recognize these commands?
<gldtn> fahadsadah, how hard is it to getting running under wine?
<c0vert> i didn't say to use sudo
<c0vert> lol
<c0vert> that will cause chaos
<fahadsadah> gldtn: Don't know.
<hmw> J-_ i would say, 6 GB is already enough, if you just want to try ubuntu. 10GB is better, 16 i would call large.
<fahadsadah> c0vert: ls /dev/sd*, or sudo fdisk -l
<mikewu> cmatheson: try echo /usr/bin
<que45t> paster shell example.ini
<que45t>  Command 'shell' not known (you may need to run setup.py egg_info)
<J-_> hmw: thanks dude
<joemac1> hmw: http://pastebin.com/m345d05c6
<mikewu> cmatheson: actually /usr/bin/*
<gldtn> fahadsadah, thanks.. linux really needs something to compete against that :P or adobe should just go opensourcce
<fahadsadah> gldtn: Try Nvu. It's not as good, but it works.
<hmw> mjoemac1 - try "sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt"
<que45t> paster shell example.ini
<que45t>  Command 'shell' not known (you may need to run setup.py egg_info)
<fahadsadah> gldtn: Dreamweaver has a Mac version. That could maybe run?
<joemac1> c0vert:  copy an paste your command twice (with sudo added) and same scenario
<fahadsadah> que45t: Go bother #eggdrop :P
<hmw> mjoemac1 - might be /dev/scd1
<gldtn> fahadsadah, Ill try that
<que45t> k
<cmatheson> mikewu: i see all my files in there
<hmw> gldtn - with luck, you can install D'weaver with wine, or at least in a virtual machine.
<mikewu> cmatheson: echo $PATH
<que45t> there is no #eggdrop
<fahadsadah> gldtn: What's the deal with WYSIWYG anyway?
<joemac1> hmw: mount: can't find /dev/scd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<c0vert> need the mount point
<hmw> gldtn - but i would recommend getting used to code HTML in a normal text editor and forget about WYSIWYG... you will never get good code with WYSIWYG editors.
<cmatheson> mikewu: i have the /bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:...
<hmw> joemac1 - did you enter the full command, ending with /mnt ?
<que45t> oh i get it.
<cmatheson> mikewu: i think i wasn't right w/ the error i stated earlier, it's actually: -bash: /bin/whatever: No such file or directory
<fahadsadah> hmw, gldtn: I use Dreamweaver, but type in the code view. I only use the design view for seeing how it turns out.
<ReAn> how do i uninstall a package w/ apt ?
<joemac1> hmw: joe@joe-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/scd1 /mnt
<joemac1> mount: special device /dev/scd1 does not exist
<J-_> should both root and /home partitions be primary ext3?
<fahadsadah> ReAn: sudo aptitude remove packagename
<gldtn> Its that I suck at coding it by hand.. I only code html for a few friends company site so these editors come in handy
<fastpramod> any1 can tell me how to remote use ubuntu desktop ? and which software is required to login to GUI
<fastpramod> any1 can tell me how to remote use ubuntu desktop ? and which software is required to login to GUI.
<fahadsadah> ReAn: Or apt-get instead of aptitude.
<fahadsadah> fastpramod:
<mikewu> cmatheson: are there files in bin? echo /bin/*
<c0vert> joemac1,  did you try scd0 ?
<hmw> fahadsadah - well in that case i got used to automatically hit ALT-TAB, CTRL-R. and i use 10 browsers for verifying. i know, thats not what you want, but in my opinion, its the better way to do it.
<fahadsadah> fastpramod: Don't repeat yourself. Someone will help you eventually.
<rww> !vnc | fastpramod
<ubottu> fastpramod: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<c0vert> joemac1, ,  type ls /dev/sc*
<cmatheson> mikewu: there are, they all seem intact... the bash tests like -x -s -e all report back normal values as well
<hmw> fahadsadah - but you might get lucky with wine - dreamweaver isnt too fancy. maybe you will need winetricks for installing stuff, that dweaver needs.
<LimeBurst> can anyone help me with drive setting? i'm a newbie in ubuntu...
<joemac1> hmw: c0vert: got something different with scd0 sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt
<joemac1> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<c0vert> thats it
<c0vert> lol
<fahadsadah> hmw: Isn't too fancy? It's massive.
<hmw> joemac - you did it!
<c0vert> is your cd mounted now?
<hmw> fahadsadah - fancy related to the techniques, it uses. no 3d, no big .NET crap... i meant it that way *g*
<joemac1> hmw:  c0vert: ls /dev/sc*
<joemac1> /dev/scd0
<hmw> joemac1 - try "sudo ls /mnt" now. should list the contetn
<fahadsadah> hmw: It's massive - way too hard to run that in WINE.
<mikewu> cmatheson: does running commands with full paths work? like /bin/ls
<cmatheson> mikewu: no, same result :(
<J-_> ohlawd, does ubuntu detect which partition is bootable and makes it automagically install filesystem stuff(in /)?
<hmw> fahadsadah - well... then i am sorry for not helping really.
<fahadsadah> hmw: Don't be.
<mikewu> cmatheson: can you start another ssh connection into the remote host?
<hmw> fahadsadah - maybe you get used to alt-tab ctrl-r... i dont even notice me typing that key kombo anymore
<cmatheson> mikewu: no, ssh closes the connection on me when i try... i assume it's because it can't spawn my shell.  maybe it's a lost cause?
<edgex-_> What is the best way to share files between two linux computers over a network
<joemac1> hmw:  c0vert: http://pastebin.com/m50edae28
<c0vert> thats your cd..
<fahadsadah> hmw: Everybody has their own preference
<c0vert> a windows cd at that joemac1  what are you doing
<mikewu> cmatheson: what did you rsync?
<Squa7ch> how can I update to KDE 4?
<hmw> joemac1 - yeah that worked. only problem now is, that you might not have the rights to access /mnt as normal user. in that case, umount /mnt and remount it to somwhere else.
<joemac1> c0vert: huh?
<c0vert> joemac1,  nothing.. can you paste your /etc/fstab on pastebin so we can see why it didnt do all this by itself
<gldtn> fahadsadah, does nvu run only under kompoZer? it keeps on closing out on me :P
<hmw> fahadsadah - sure *g* i use vi for editing via ssh
<joemac1> hmw:  okay ,sorry man ,I might need a bit more instruction on that
<c0vert> vimtutor ftw
<cmatheson> mikewu: i was trying to mirror one dev server to another one like so: 'rsync -avzx --delete / targethost:/' (it did delete a bunch of files, but i checked that nothing i (thought) i cared about was in the deletion list w/ a dry run first).  the rsync got interrupted fairly early on in the transfer
<joemac1> c0vert: http://pastebin.com/md8972f9
<hmw> joemac - the "mount point" was /mnt in your current attempt. type "sudo mkdir /media/cdr" then "sudo umount /mnt", then "sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /media/cdr" and you should be able to browse into that dir normally.
<innociv> to adduser to folder.. adduser --home domain.com username right?
<innociv> if i want to add username and have their home folder be domain.com?
<hmw> edgex-_ usually NFS, i'd say. but there is no best way of doing things. only things, you like the most *g*
<lstarnes> innociv: their home folder should usually be /home/username
<innociv> yeah but i want it to be home/domain.com
<joemac1> hmw:  frustratingly I get the following mount: special device /dev/sdc0 does not exist
<c0vert> joemac1,  when was the last time you did a fresh install? your fstab looks rediculous lol
<innociv> oh wait and it needs to be in group RPH..
<edgex-_> hehe hmw
<joemac1> c0vert:  not since dapper
<hmw> joemac: i didnt get, what the correct /dev... entry was. just use the same, only change the mount point from /mnt to /media/cdr (once you created that directory)
<lstarnes> innociv: then adduser --home /home/domain.com username
<innociv> so adduser --home /home/domain.com --ingroup rph username if I want them to be in group rph?
<lstarnes> innociv: yes
<innociv> ty
<fastpramod> innociv u know how to remote login to ubuntu desktop ?
<innociv> nope
<hmw> joemact1 - uhm... wait... /dev/scd0 did work before, didnt it?
<fastpramod> hmw: u know how to remote login to ubuntu desktop ?
<hmw> !patience | fastpramod
<ubottu> fastpramod: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fastpramod> opss sorry
<hmw> np
<J-_> Does ubuntu automatically detect the root/ boot parameter partition and start installing? I just hope it didn't pick the first partition available.
<raheem> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<fastpramod> hmw i read many utorrent many guides but dint figure out how to remote login so thought to use IRC
<raheem> fastpramod: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6641/1/ might be helpful
<fastpramod> lets hope :) its helpful as i never used ubuntu desktop :( so dont know how to log into GUI
<rww> ubottu: !vnc | fastpramod
<ubottu> fastpramod: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hmw> fastpramod - no problem. i think, i used the wrong !code. i just meant, that you dont need to ask every person separatedly, because if someone knows the answer, they will give it to u
<J-_> fastpramod: Use ssh, screen(multi-plexer), and rtorrent.
<J-_> fastpramod: that way you can use irssi as well.
<que45t> need someone with a good depth of knowledge of python to help me real quick please PM
<fastpramod> i want to set up UTorrent onto it and 1 remote connection thats it
<lstarnes> J-_: I think he wanted a gui
<J-_> oh, sorry.
<fastpramod> J so i need vnc to remote my server ? on desktop edition ?
<raheem> ubuntu comes with remote desktop sharing pre-installed, right ? you just need to enable the service ..
<hmw> fastpramod rww - i think VNC isnt needed, because RDP (vnc in fact?) is already installed. It might have to be activated first, mabye the firewall could block it.
<fastpramod> any way to enable it thru SSH ?
<fastpramod> as i m on ssh rite now
<raheem> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<J-_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mikewu> fastpramod: you just want to be able to start wine utorrent as a gui right?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: if you use ssh -XY, you should be able to start gui programs on the remote host and display them on a local x server
<fastpramod> mike yes
<mikewu> then do what lstarnes said
<fastpramod> [14:11] <lstarnes> J-_: I think he wanted a gui
<fastpramod> is that what i should do :S ?
<d-b> hi is it possible to launch the ubuntu installer from within ubuntu ?
<d-b> (hard disk installation)
<mikewu> run ssh -XY user@remote_computer
<lstarnes> fastpramod: if you're just going to be running a few programs remotely and not an entire desktop environment, this method would probably be the easiest
<mikewu> fastpramod: then once you're in, just run wine utorrent
<jtaji> d-b: for what purpose?
<mespejel> hello the other day someone gave me a nice command to safety install java and more stuff.. anyone know what was it? because i had to install ubuntu all over again
<mespejel> mespejel: i want to be able to watch youtube videos and all that stuff
<jtaji> mespejel: probably: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mespejel> oh yeah
<mespejel> that ones thanks a lot
<d-b> jtaji: to install it to a usb flash drive (i would use ext2)
<fastpramod> lstarnes: can u give me specific command? so i do it and start vnc or RDP or RDC whatever it is
<sos_> 有没有人知道aMule要怎么设置啊？是不是防火墙也要怎么设置啊？
<d-b> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<taducanh> hello
<mespejel> jtaji: btw.. what is basically the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<hmw> mespejel - small hint: make a notes text file somewhere safe and keep all your insights documented there. you will be happy next year, not to have to look up all that stuff again
<futsuriai> Hello, I can't seem to install gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym which I kind of need to get feedback on another error
<jtaji> mespejel: aptitude is a bit "friendlier" to use
<lstarnes> fastpramod: you don't need to start either of those.  if the computer you are connecting from is running an x server, then ssh -XY will work.  If you're running any linux distribiton on that computer, it almsot certainly is using x
<J-_> mespejel: they pretty well do the same thing. same with pacman(arch) and other package managers.
<lstarnes> *almost
<jtaji> mespejel: but apt-get is fine too
<mespejel> ok thanks
<mespejel> hmw: and actually i do that all the time.. i already have mi little list.. but in this last one i fail
<d-b> so the answer is no ?
<hmw> mespejel - ic. i actually deleted mine accidently yesterday - argh!!
<jtaji> d-b: you should check out unetbootin
<J-_> I've setup 3 partitions. Root, SWAP, and /home partitions, will I have to enable both swap and /home to be able to use them?
<d-b> jtaji: nar i want persistent
<d-b> i know about unetbootin
<mespejel> hmw: wow that sux. lol... dont worry. i lost 3 amazon codes for 25$ each one from now and on
<fastpramod> -xy in ssh right ?
<ReAn> ok refresh my memory
<mespejel> i always duplicate files
<ReAn> i just installed gcc
<lstarnes> fastpramod: ssh -XY user@hostname
<ReAn> but i should prolly install a variety of linux src for it right?
<fastpramod> -bash: -xy: command not found
<ReAn> what package was that again?
<fastpramod> -xy root@ip ?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: you're doing it wrong.  ssh -XY user@hostname, in one command
<lstarnes> fastpramod: case is important for the -XY
<jtaji> d-b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lstarnes> ReAn: probably build-essential
<fastpramod> in ssh i m putting "ssh -xy root@ip" ok ?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: ssh -XY root@ip
<fastpramod> ye thats what i asked :)
<lstarnes> fastpramod: and you generally should not be using gui programs running as root
<fastpramod> let me try that
<mikewu> isn't root disabled for ssh anyways?
<ReAn> thx lstarnes
<lstarnes> fastpramod: -XY not -xy
<ReAn> anyone know a way i can search the pagage list availiable?
<d-b> jtaji:  i'm on it
<d-b> but when i say peristent i mean -> totally modifiable
<lstarnes> ReAn: aptitude search word
<fastpramod> lstarnes: ok "-XY root@ip" final command right ?
<ReAn> danke
<d-b> and it sticks
<fastpramod> or need ssh in front of that command ?
<d-b> i can't only see a method of "persistent" home
<lstarnes> fastpramod: you run that as part of the ssh command, not as a separate command
<gords> hi! help please. what command should i use to know if my sound card supports full duplex
<popcornPanic> is there support for GEM in other intel graphics besides 915?
<ve1aee> hello
<fastpramod> Warning: Permanently added 'x.x.x.x' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<fastpramod> root@x.x.x.x's password:
<fastpramod> Ubuntu 8.04 (desktop)
<fastpramod> Linux xx.kimsufi.com 2.6.28.1-xxxx-std-ipv4-32 #2 SMP Fri Jan 30 09:55:02 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fastpramod> ok now ?
<FloodBot2> fastpramod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikewu> d-b: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar that might be what you want
<hmw> gords - idk, but you could look up your sound card with lspci and google for it to see, if it does.
<lstarnes> fastpramod: now start the program that you want to run from that host.  You most likely should not be doing it as root
<Squa7ch> how can I update to the latest amarok and kde?
<frg22> hello, how would I add a context menu option
<fastpramod> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120918/
<frg22> is there like a run command file for nautilus context menus?
<hmw> frg22 - you should probably ask that in a gnome channel/forum
<lstarnes> fastpramod: there's nothing particularly significant about that
<frg22> hmw: thanks :D
<fastpramod> lst now next step ?
<frg22> join #gnome
<frg22> whoops
<FloodBot2> frg22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> fastpramod: now start the program that you want to run remotely
<jtaji> frg22: install the nautilus-actions package
<fastpramod> how ? that i dont know as i m n00b
<lstarnes> fastpramod: what program do you want to run?
<mikewu> fastpramod: what did you want to run?
<frg22> thanks everyone, will check those out!
<fastpramod> utorrent and 1 remote software
<lstarnes> fastpramod: what remote software?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: how do you usually start utorrent?
<c0vert> i just use the webui for utorrent control
<fastpramod> remote desktop connection or vnc whatever can log me into GUI
<Squa7ch> how can I update to the latest amarok and kde?
<fastpramod> and utorrent thats it
<lstarnes> fastpramod: you can use this to log into a gui
<fastpramod> w8
<fastpramod> let me try RDC now
<fastpramod> ok lstarnes: RDC isnt working
<fastpramod> should i try VNC ?
<fastpramod> vnc also not connecting to it :(
<lstarnes> fastpramod: this method uses neither rdc nor vnc
<Milkeh> this might sound weird asking this in an ubuntu channel, but should I go to SuSE or backtrack?
<zaapiel> any reason to not use ubuntu 64?
<bazhang> !ot > Milkeh
<ubottu> Milkeh, please see my private message
<fastpramod> lstarnes: u mean to say now i should "ssh -XY root@ip" ?????????????
<arooni> can someone help me figure out how send mail from the command line?  i want to mail foo@mydomain.com ?
<Milkeh> bazhang, ok thanks
<lstarnes> fastpramod: if you already did tyat, try starting a gui program such as firefox
<jeremy89632> Hello Guys .
<jeremy89632> May I have the path to the desktop?
<lstarnes> *that
<jeremy89632> as in the command line path .
<jeremy89632> like C:/ ..
<fastpramod> lstarnes i m not onto GUI of my server :(
<fastpramod> i m on my own pc rite now
<fastpramod> i want to use my server remotely
<fastpramod> on my pc firefox and stuff is working
<fastpramod> but i want to get into this server gui so i can start softwares
<hmw> jeremy89632 - your desktop is in /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop
<zaapiel> any reason to not use ubuntu 64?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: you can start many of them without a gui.  when using ssh -XY, your own pc's gui is used as the gui for programs on the server
<lvlefisto> i reinstalled ubuntu intrepid and now my compiz cube doesn't initiate with Button1+Button2 Mouse buttons
<zaapiel> also is their an ubuntu-64 chan?
<fastpramod> -XY firefox ?
<fastpramod> u mean ?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: once you have started ssh, enter this command: firefox
<lstarnes> fastpramod: actually, try firefox &
<fastpramod> Error: no display specified
<fastpramod> :|
<fastpramod> root@xx:~$ firefox
<fastpramod> Error: no display specified
<lstarnes> fastpramod: exit out of ssh, type "export DISPLAY=:0.0", then run "ssh -XY user@ip" again
<fastpramod>  type "export DISPLAY=:0.0", where to try this ?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: exit out of ssh first using "exit", then type it in the terminal
<arooni> whats the easiest MTA to set up (must be able to send to extenral like foo@ourdomain.com) from command line?  i am at my wits end and hate email now.
<Musfuut> Is it possible to install two package from disk, while installing the dependant and suggested packages from the web?
<Musfuut> packages*
<fastpramod> terminal = i should start putty ? for that ?
<bazhang> Musfuut, why would you want to attempt that
<lstarnes> fastpramod: what OS does your pc use?
<Musfuut> I'm using Hardy and the version of munin has a bug which is fixed in the Intrepid release
<taz> hi roomis
<fastpramod> my pc os = win xp pro sp3
<wallunit> How does the automounting stuff in intrepid works? gnome-volume-manager isn't installed but it seems to work with an other daemon but i can't figure out which one.
<jeremy89632> Thanks hmw !
<bazhang> Musfuut, you want to mix sources?
<Musfuut> yes, and I have a backup of the disk incase it goes belly up
<Musfuut> but is there a better method?
<bazhang> Musfuut, that will almost certainly lead to bad consequences
<fastpramod> lstarnes: i m on Windows Xp Professional
<lstarnes> fastpramod: oops. I was assuming that you were using ubuntu on both so I thought ssh would work.
<bazhang> Musfuut, why not completely upgrade
<fastpramod> lstarnes: i firstly told that how to remote login to Ubuntu :S
<ve1aee> hi
<taz> any one know about email Inbox..i have two email address.. it all go into one inbox..how i can separate each one inbox ???
<fastpramod> so now its clear to u that i m on win xp and trying to connect my box
<lstarnes> fastpramod: you could probably still use this method, but you would need to run an x server like xming on your pc
<sugi> how do i force close an application in Xbuntu
<ve1aee> xkill
<fastpramod> lstarnes: can u tell me what should do now ?
<Musfuut> I was told Hardy LTS was safer in the long run.
<fastpramod> start putty and log into box ?
<fastpramod> thru SSH
<lstarnes> fastpramod: try http://solaris.reys.net/english/2006/04/x11_forwarding
<hmw> fastpramod - putty is a windows app, right? are you on a linux machine at all??
<fastpramod> hmw i m on Windows
<fastpramod> and my dedicated server is on ubuntu desktop edition 8
<hmw> fastpramod well then you wont be able to get a gui via ssh, unless you find a x server for windows (which i doubt)
<fastpramod> hmw then how will i install utorrent and things without gui :( ?
<lstarnes> hmw: I have used xming before on windows as an x server
<hmw> you will have to use RDP od VNC
<hmw> lstarnes - maybe you can help him then?
<fastpramod> but how do i start it? on server so i can log into my server's GUI
<DJNomad> anyone know a fix for the kubuntu apps running  with compiz ...the text is unreadable
<hmw> fastpramod - read the docu about VNC, i think it should be possible to activate VNC for your server via SSH. (it should all be conf files)
<Hopkins> install ubuntu and drop kubuntu :)
<DJNomad> i dont run kubuntu and amorok and a few other k apps i have dont show text
<fastpramod> hmw where is document for vnc tell me
<sugi> H﻿ow do i force close an application in Xbuntu
<hmw> fastpramod - google knows
<Hopkins> fastpramod kill -9
<hmw> fastpramod - you can still try to apt-get vnc and look into the man page
<ploom> DJNomad, I cant see text of kde apps too unless I turn off desktop effects
<fastpramod> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.experts-exchange.com%2FSoftware%2FSystem_Utilities%2FRemote_Access%2FVNC%2FQ_23636309.html&ei=VMafSbOnMJyi6gPYzairCg&usg=AFQjCNFZUQV0sJpHa_LmgT49AaQmKgyPJw&sig2=_3CsGq6hmuCrHWdFfIM_xg
<c0vert> sugi, xkill
<fastpramod> got it :P
<ploom> sugi, try xkill
<DJNomad> ploom yeah thats how i fixed it
<DJNomad> ploom: hopefully find a better fix
<ploom> DJNomad, worked for you too?
<arooni> whats the easiest MTA to set up (must be able to send to extenral like foo@ourdomain.com) from command line?  i am at my wits end and hate email now.
<fastpramod> lstarnes: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/System_Utilities/Remote_Access/VNC/Q_23636309.html can u read it and help me abit of
<ploom> DJNomad, when you find, tell mee toooo pleaz :-)
<c0vert> ploom,  try in the compiz channel
<DJNomad> ploom: I wanna use amarok and maybe few other apps of k ,yeah worked fine
<DJNomad> is there a flashdrive mounting channel cause i have been asking for 3 days and looking myself also and cannot mount mine
<mikewu> arooni: you might want to try exim4 http://www.pacnog.org/pacnog1/day1/mail/exim_install.html
<sugi> ploom:  ILL TRY it now thanks'
<fastpramod> hmv
<lstarnes> fastpramod: I think I may be able to find some tutorials on this topic
<fastpramod> lstarnes: how much time i need to wait ?
<fastpramod> for tuts?
<lstarnes> fastpramod: it depends on how long it takes me to find one
<sharef_> how do i use shell to play the currently open vlc instance??
<arzhasan> how can install adobe flash player my pc
<DJNomad> adobe flash player should be in the repos
<sharef_> vlc play command??
<sugi> how do i force close an application in Xbuntu?
<qedx> arzhasan flashplugin-nonfree if i remember right
<jonson> How can I change the application a file will be called with if I double click on it?
<arzhasan> how can I find free adobe flash player program from internet?
<bazhang> !flash | arzhasan
<ubottu> arzhasan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> arzhasan, get from repos is best
<Big_Ghost> hey guys i have a problem i have ubuntu 8.10 on ibook g3 dual usb and i try to  open applications and it wont open anything
<lstarnes> arzhasan: flashplugin-nonfree is free as in you don't have to pay for it
<lstarnes> arzhasan: but it doesn't allow you certain freedoms
<sugi> h﻿ow do i force close an application in Xbuntu
<kindofabuzz> when i turn on composition in xfce, the text for the icons on my desktop dissappears, but a text box is there
<Big_Ghost> hello ?
<arzhasan> hello Big_Ghost
<Big_Ghost> can anyone hlep me
<Big_Ghost> arzhasan,can u help me
<DJNomad> kindofabuzz: you need to find something in a setting that says something about lcd icons and has a rgb thing in it also ..it worked for me
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, what happens when you open from terminal
<arzhasan> what about
<sugi> h﻿ow do i force close an application in Xbuntu?
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,nothing it dose not open
<kindofabuzz> DJNomad, i don't have an lcd
<DJNomad> sorry not real desrciptive there but it works and thats i i remember lol
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, so the system is completely locked up? what about alt f2
<DJNomad> kindofabuzz:  I dont have one either but applying the fix thing that is used for lcd made mine show up
<kindofabuzz> DJNomad, oh i got it, thanks
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,ok i got run application
<arooni> how do i defeat: Feb 21 01:19:49 desktop-igloo sSMTP[18643]: Cannot open mail:25; Feb 21 01:19:49 desktop-igloo sSMTP[18643]: Unable to locate mail
<kindofabuzz> DJNomad, do you know how to remove the stupid text box?
<sharef_> what is the shell command to play the currently open vlc window?
<kindofabuzz> vlc
<dr_Willis> sugi,  the 'xkill' command is very very handy.. and can be very very dangerous. :) run xkill, click on the app.. it dies.. DONT missclick
<sharef_> it opens a new window if i use vlc --play
<kindofabuzz> oh nvm
<jonson> How can I change the application a file will be called with if I double click on it?
<sugi> dr_Willis: how do i "click" on the applicatrion?
<DJNomad> kindofabuzz:  did ya find it and it worked ? I dunno about the box havent used xubuntu much but i rem that first prob well lol
<dr_Willis> sharef_,  check  the vlc man pages and  'vlc --help'
<sugi> dr_Willis: can i just do it fromt he terminal?
<kindofabuzz> jonson, right click it, properties
<sharef_> its all greek
<dr_Willis> sugi,  You uise the mouse... click on the window./app you wan tto kill
<kindofabuzz> DJNomad, yeah that worked, now i just need to figure out how to get rid of the text box
<dr_Willis> sharef_,  vlc has a command line interface plugin i recall.
<jonson> kindofabuzz: thanks
<sugi> dr_Willis: sorry for this stupid question, but whwere do i find xkill?
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,ok i tried to run add/remove and still nothing happend
<sharef_> it does but the man pages are all advanced controls that i have no use for atm, i just want to play the current window
<lstarnes> sugi: it's a command in the terminal
<dr_Willis> sugi,  you type it in the command line,.
<dr_Willis> xkill = OLD skool command. :) been arouind for years and years
<dr_Willis> or alt-f2 xkill
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, what about alt f2
<dr_Willis> If you want to back out of the XKILL click-of-death you right click
<ari_stress> how to make firefox to be my default browser again?
<dr_Willis> again - be VERY carefull with xkill...
<sugi> dr_Willis: ooops, i just closed down my GUi
<hmw> xkill is cool, i just killed a nautilus app and some window appeared telling me, that nautilus cant be used anymore (it would be looking for a "factory") and i should restart bonobo and nautlius... wow... terminal click, eh?
<arzhasan> sos who can show me to free instal adobe flash player
<sugi> dr_Willis: i clicked on opera (the app that is froszen) i click on it in my tray bar or whatever you call it
<bazhang> arzhasan, we have told you several times
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,yea i ran add/remove from that screen
<arzhasan> sorry again pls
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, try alt f2 gnome-terminal
<dr_Willis> sugi,   you dident click on 'opera' then  :) you clicked on the tray
<sugi> dr_Willis: how do i get my XFCE gui back
<dr_Willis> sugi,  logout perhaps
<bazhang> !flash | arzhasan read this link
<ubottu> arzhasan read this link: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sugi> dr_Willis: see yes i see this. oops >.<
<J-_> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076194
<onats_> how do i take advantage of multi core processor in compiling/converting videos on ubuntu?
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,nothing happens
<sugi> dr_Willis: is there anyway of getting my gui back without logging out?
<dr_Willis> sugi,  no idea. perhaps..
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, alt f2 does not bring up a box?
<dr_Willis> sugi,  the xfce apps are normally called with 'xf***' but i dont know the names
<arzhasan> ty bazhang
<sugi> dr_Willis: thanksf or the help. im goign to do a restart. :D
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,it dose for me at the top it says run application
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, then try a different app for example firefox
<CokeNCode> does anyone else get lots of spam when using pigeon ?
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,i have nothing opens it shows it at the bottom bar then it just closes
<J-_> When setting up partitions in the alternate installation will ubuntu detect I've allocated /swap /home /root and configure everything proper including enabling both /swap and /home partition rightfully?
<CokeNCode> *pidgin sorry
<agito> Help! I cannot change the language layouts!
<ploom> J-_, you have to direct the alternate installer to use the same partitions and preferrable not to format the /home (at least)
<J-_> ploom:  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076194 pretty much says what I did and gives you examples at what my installation looks like. Could you see if it looks properly setup and what I can do to fix it? Possibly writing it down on the page? Or saying to me here, too. Doesn't matter.
<francis> I've got a big problem with firefox on intrepid ibex ubuntu. I cannot use buttons of the graphical interfaces for manage the web pages. I'd just removed ed re-installed firefox (also with purge) but the problem is still alive.
<dr_Willis> francis,  try it with a new user.  If it works with a new user. then its a user setting in your home dir - causing issues
<jimmy_> anyone knowledgable about ps3 ubuntu?
<francis> ok dr_Willis, I'll try
<srx2002> can anyone reccomend a good program for converting Audio tracks in Ubuntu ( trying to convert dts to ac3 in video files
<srx2002> jimmy: I have installed it once
<bazhang> jimmy_, they have a channel #ubuntu-ps3
<ploom> francis, you should start with profile manager or just rename your .firefox folder
<srx2002> also...I need a program simular to tsmuxer for Ubuntu...does anything like that exist
<J-_> ploom: Did you check it out?
<bazhang> srx2002, what does tsmuxer do
<Lejoni> Anyone else experiencing multiple crashes of PulseAudio when multiple programs use sound?
<Lejoni> err frequent crashes
<srx2002> convert mkv to .m2ts files for use in ps3 ( and creates Blu ray discs )
<J-_> What's the command that will let me see if swap is in use?
<Lejoni> top
<ploom> J-_, mount
<dr_Willis> or 'swapon' or 'free' commands also J-_
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,so no help
<Big_Ghost> because i cant figure it out
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, you never responded
<sugi> dr_Willis: everything is up and runnings thanks for the4 xkill
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,sorry um no other application load at all
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, what happens with the run command and different apps; is your desktop responsive otherwise
<J-_> swap shows: 'Swap:       979924          0     979924' I enabled 1024 when I partitioned it. Does that look normal?
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,yea i ca open the pallication tab and the places.system tab noproblem but anything else wont open
<J-_> Hrm, I need to do a command that'll let me see if I can fill up swap. =\
<J-_> or start rather. And start using swap.
<bazhang> J-_, why
<wers> evolution has google calendar support. i successfully activated it but i don't see recurring events. is this a bug?
<bazhang> J-_, not using swap means things are running well
<J-_> bazhang: I've made /home /root /swap partitions, I don't know if it's detected or not.
<bazhang> Big_Ghost, that is odd; when did this start occurring ?
<sugi> how do i kill something with the terminal in xfce/xubuntu?  xkilll???
<crazy_monkey> does anyone else have problems with updating?
<J-_> And, can I mount my /home partition to my desktop to see if there's anything in it?
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,i just installed it about an hour ago
<ploom> sugi, with terminal you have kill
<bazhang> crazy_monkey, the security updates?
<crazy_monkey> bazhang, errors like this: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<ploom> sugi, kill by default sends sigkill (afaik), but you can make it send a stronger signal with -9 option
<bazhang> crazy_monkey, you need to import the key; there should be instructions on the ppa site
<alpalp> Enter text here...
<lstarnes> ploom: I think it sends sigterm by default.  9 is the number for sigkill
<ploom> sugi, oh, and ps shows processes.
<alpalp> you are fereand
<ploom> lstarnes, you are correct, thank you
<alpalp> come here antalya
<a3Dman> hey
<alpalp> ,antalya turk0131ye
<sugi> ploom: ps -e and xkill IDNUMBER?  doesn't work
<a3Dman> irssi is nice D:
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<J-_> actually I think it is working right. I don't know if ubuntu automagically detects the separate /home and the non-autoconfigured swap I made.
<lstarnes> sugi: try kill PID
<alpalp> you turk0131ye
<alpalp> antalya
<bazhang> alpalp, no; /join #ubuntu-tr
<kbfz> kill -9 ID
<sugi> kbfz: lstarnes: hahahah that worsk thanks
<ploom> sugi, xkill turns your cursor into "a deadly one" so that you can click on a process window
<ploom> ...in order to kill it
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,it is awkwardthis didnt happen on 8.04 but the only thing that was wron on 8.04 was the screen was set to 800x600 and could not be changed
<shavin> guys for updating my institution's website we use a cisco VPN client which connects us to the nic server . How Can i make this connection on ubuntu too?
<Tyrath> is there anyway I can get multilingual dictionaries through dict?
<shavin> i have been reading up but could not make it work.
<ploom> J-_, usually the best indicator for a partition besides its name (while not always being set, or possibly even wrong) is the size of the partition
<J-_> ploom: Ah okay. I just looked in gparted too. swap is on. I right clicked on it and it said, 'swapoff' which means it's currently on, and all the partitions except swap is used. So I think it's grand.
<Milk_Rulz> I just read that backtrack 4 will be based off ubuntu, does anybody know if this is true?
<d-b> hi there i have ubuntu in an chroot and its damn slow... i setup resolv.conf -> any one got any ideas ?
<jj__> hey all
<ploom> J-_, great. gparted should show quite nicely the name of the disk used and partition (being extended or whatever)
<J-_> ploom: Hrm. I don't have any extended partitions. Maybe swap is counted as extended, I'm not sure. But, I used ext3 on both my /home partition, and /root partition.
<dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l, will show the parittions - any  over the #4 would be extended.
<J-_> dr_Willis: Cool, yeah I only have 3. :)
<J-_> Thanks a lot for help dr_Willis, ploom.
<dr_Willis> J-_,  you could have extended partitions only. :) if you aprtition  that way
<J-_> dr_Willis: Interesting. Given the filesystems I have, would I be able to decrease the size in a couple?
<xman> Can anyone plz help me, i wanna do port forwarding on my friend's PC. My friend has 2 routers: one is beetel and other is netgear wireless router. Beetel router has the DSL line coming in it. Then Beetel give its ethernet line to netger wireless. And then netgear router is giving its ethernet line to PC and wireless for laptop's WIFI...
<dr_Willis> J-_,  when resizeing  - i find its easier if you have all primary partitions. Just seems to work beter the few  times ive done it.
<dr_Willis> J-_,  i tend to use all primries when ever i can anyway
<don> how to install wireless conection
<J-_> dr_Willis: Cool. Thanks for the info. I'll stop bugging now.
<Big_Ghost> bazhang,it is awkwardthis didnt happen on 8.04 but the only thing that was wron on 8.04 was the screen was set to 800x600 and could not be changed
<Zeneth> Can i have two user accounts on Ubuntu and be logged on one, from the host computer, and have someone else log on the other from another computer? or is i just one peron at a time?
<ploom> xman, guess you could try to forward same ports from the beetel to the outer interface of wireless and then again into the right address inside the subnet inside the  wireless router. Unless you are sharing the same subnet with both of the routers
<xman> Zeneth: yes u can
<Guest5888> how to install wireless conection
<bob_> I have files in my trash that I can't delete, says permission denied, and I can't remove them from the trash.  Can I use the terminal and some command with sudo to get rid of them?
<ploom> Zeneth, you can have both of the users logged in at the same time even on the same computer (from different display or console)
<dr_Willis> bob_,  'sudo rm /path/to/files'
<dr_Willis> !trash | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Guest5888> how to install wireless conection
<xman> ploom: both beetel and netgear are running DHCP servers.
<bob_> thanks, that should work
<dr_Willis> Guest5888,  one normally installs the proper wireless drivers... then uses the network manager tool to setup wirless connections
<Zeneth> ploom: how would i do this
<ploom> xman, then you could assign fixed ip's by mac addresses propably
<ploom> Zeneth, try the fast user switching applet for example
<Durangos> ubuntu can it working how server ?
<Guest5888> i m useing the wireless on leptop wireless is invild but how to install driver
<dr_Willis> Durangos,  you may want to rephrase that - it made no sence.
<bazhang> Durangos, you want a server?
<dr_Willis> !wireless | Guest5888
<ubottu> Guest5888: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xman> Zeneth: add more users to your ubuntu then give username and password to your friend. Then give them your IP. They will connect in your computer.
<bazhang> !lamp | Durangos
<ubottu> Durangos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Durangos> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Zeneth> xman: what program will they need to use
<computer> ubottu you rule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you rule
<bob_> dr_Willis:  blammo thanks that worked perfectly
<xman> Zeneth: they can use ssh
<computer> ubottu you are cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are cool
<computer> :)
<Zeneth> i can get ssh with putty bt i want a gui
<Zeneth> but*
<J-_> Would having a separate /boot partition make for a faster startup?
<C-S-B>  ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<C-S-B> Zeneth, vnc?
<xman> Zeneth: if they are on Windows then they can use putty
<xman> Zeneth: if they are ion ubuntu then they can use GUI
<J-_> There's Putty for Linux too.
<Durangos> whit program xchat I can shared songs ?
<Zeneth> it is a windows
<xman> J-_: but what if they are on windows machine
<J-_> Durangos: Piracy is not for here.
<chu_> But PuTTy on its own doesn't provide GUI per say, just a terminal, right?
<C-S-B> true
<xman> Zeneth: then i can just suggest u putty program
<chu_> Don't you need something (name?) on top of putty?
<C-S-B> putty is terminal
<xman> chu_: right
<J-_> xman: Yep, Putty can be used in Windows too. But ##windows for windows questions.
<computer> durangos, join #xchat
<chu_> Cygwin!?
<Durangos> ok thanks
<xman> J-_: but he is running user account on ubuntu dude. :p
<J-_> oh
<C-S-B> you can get xwindows that allows you to tunnel your apps to your windows comp with a gui
<J-_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vocifer> hey
<vocifer> i have a problem
<C-S-B> I mentioned vnc, no one too any notice, lol
<xman> C-S-B: xwindows is for windows or ubuntu?
<chu_> Hi vocifer, ask please.
<vocifer> i have some kde apps
<vocifer> and they open in fullscreen
<C-S-B> there is a x11 prog for windows
<vocifer> i can't seem to turn that off
<chu_> F11?
<vocifer> nop :s
<computer> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<vocifer> i have set f11 as some thing else anyway
<vocifer> so couldn't have turned it no that way
<chu_> vocifer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6767065 - Is this of any help?
<Big_Ghost> AIGHT WELL THER IS NO HELP HERE MIGHT AS WeLL DO IT ON MY OWN
<chu_> Did anyone catch Big_Ghost's question/
<chu_> ?
<C-S-B> nope...sulking now anyway
<dr_Willis> chu_ not really
<chu_> Yeah, it's unfortunate.
<dr_Willis> he last said somthing like 5+ pages up... and it was some ranting. :)
<chu_> Yeah, I have his last rant, but I can't see any actual quesion...
<chu_> lol
<C-S-B> Looks like a gui issue
<Hemebond> Anyone able to help me with performance issues using VMWare Workstation on Ubuntu?
<Hemebond> My system is unusable.
<ml-mactop> what is the name of that top-alternative that shows the cpus?
<Zeneth> is there a way to make the tsclient not open back up after i exit the viewer?
<Hemebond> ntop?
<ml-mactop> Hemebond: i think ntop is the network-monitor
<chu_> top shows active CPUs, just not at once, it blinks between them, I thought?
<thedave> hi! yesterday I installed a ubuntu via netinstall, but it won't boot. is there any way the re-write the Grub or MBR?
<C-S-B> the dave yes
<ml-mactop> chu_: there should be another program, that looks very much like top, but it also shows the different cpus and how much load each one of them have.
<k3pp0> hi!i need gtk installed to compile wireshark, what is the package name through apt?
<vocifer> chu_ ? thanks that seems to fix it
<lstarnes> k3pp0: libgtk2.0-dev maybe
<cherva> what is the name of the command for the run application (alt+f2)
<C-S-B> thedave, can you boot into any enviroment?
<thedave> C-S-B can I do it with the netinstall CD or do I need the live CD?
<lstarnes> k3pp0: isn't wireshark already in the repos?
<vocifer> though the apps that were in fullscreen stay in fullscreen
<k3pp0> thanks i give it a try
<Hemebond> cherva: You running 8.10?
<vocifer> f11 doesn't turn it back
<cherva> Hemebond: yes
<chu_> Hah, don't thank me vocifer :) But cheers for being patient.
<thedave> I have the netinstall image, but I haven't found grub there yet ;)
<k3pp0> yep but i need to compile it to add 80211s support (patch needed)
<Hemebond> cherva: You can set it in the shortcuts menu now.
<vocifer> and i'f been looking all over the place or the right shortcut
<vocifer> but can't find it
<Hemebond> cherva: I'm not sure there is a command for it now.
<vocifer> can't find any option in kmail or such to turn fullscreen off either
<Musfuut> huh, I removed munin and munin-node and reinstalled and now it works, not sure if I should be pleased or worried about that
<int256> command to delete a file
<int256> ?
<chu_> rm
<C-S-B> thedave, so you have no grub on the target machine at all? you could try booting a usb stick and installing grub with that
<cherva> Hemebond: I don't want to set it I want to run it from the console because when I type something it is unusualy slow and I want to see if there are error in the back
<Hemebond> int256: rm
<chu_> man rm though, I don't know flags off by heart int256
<int256> Hemebond: ok
<thedave> C-S-B: I don't know. I have the netinstall image. There must be a grub somewhere.. :-/
<thedave> Since he installed without errors yesterday.
<thedave> Maybe I just re-install?
<k3pp0> lstarnes, libgtk2.0-dev did the trick, thanks for help, there are lot of packages needed... :/
<thedave> Maybe I did set the boot-flag incorrect? Does this have to be at /boot or at / (root) or doesn't grub care where it is?
<C-S-B> thedave, try manually installing grub after booting via pxe?
<lvlefisto> Is there a way to run a GUI app as a different user?  i mean an ordinary user, not root
<C-S-B> or does it not boot off pxe?
<thedave> PXE is netboot, yes?
<C-S-B> pxe is the standard for booting over the network
<Alex_21> Hi, I need t limit the download for all of my machines on my network
<Alex_21> The bandwith quota needs to be set without a proxy
<thedave> That's a very good idea. So I need to setup a PXE Env on an other machine?
<bazhang> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<C-S-B> well pxe booting is built into the network card
<C-S-B> Does the machine boot off the network ok?
<thedave> The BIOS has the option, but I never tried so far
<Alex_21> Well, my problem is that I need it on one machine. I have a mixed Mac/Ubuntu network
<idefine> is it possible to have composite extension with separate X screens not TwinView? I have a gtx+ 9800 graphics card, and have installed the drivers for that. Thanks in advance.
<C-S-B> http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-netboot-and-netinstall-with-pxe/
<idefine> that's nvidia btw.
<int256> software to view video from tv-tuner card
<Alex_21> Please
<mistrynitesh> hello all, trying to install wordpress, ubuntu 8.04 requires me to remove 'libgd2-noxpm'.... is it safe to remove it?
<idefine> oh, also xinerama is enabled.
<thedave> ok I will give it a try C-S-B. Thank you :)
<C-S-B> thedave, arent you trying to boot and install over the network though? In order to successfully boot off the network, you need to have a pxe enable gfx card, a server dishing out the image with a dhcp server running. :)
<Zeneth> i keep getting an error about how ubunustudio can load the install stuff from the cdrom, but i used unetbootin to put the installer on a usb fd
<Zeneth> is there a ay to make it look there
<ml-mactop> Hemebond & chu_: i was thinking about htop
<chu_> Sorry about the confusion.
<C-S-B> I manage a 2x system at work it's kind of similar :)
<ikonia> C-S-B: a pxe enabled gfx card ?
<thedave> C-S-B no I used a 8.10_Netinstall image from USB. :) sorry for the mix-up in terms.
<chu_> I'm gonna guess he meant network card, but the above talk of gfc card probably crossed his thought-path
<thedave> But I think your option is even better to see what's wrong :)
<thedave> I got the though, never mind ;)
<Alex_21> Is it even possible to do what I want to do without a proxy?
<Alex_21> Please?
<mistrynitesh> does removing libgd2-noxpm break anything?
<C-S-B> oops
<C-S-B> pxe network card! LOL
<ikonia> Alex_21: what do you want to do ?
<ZachFlem> hi folks, i need to xfer my /home dir to a windows machine.   I can see the shares etc, but i cant xfer the files, i get an error "access denied" on the windows machine when trying to copy.
<chu_> mistrynitesh - if it did, it would tell you, "something depends on this!", wouldn't it?
<cherva> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel
<Alex_21> I want to limit the bandwidth usage on a per machine basis on a mixed network where users/computers come and go
<Alex_21> So I guess a central monitor would work, but I don't want a proxy
<mistrynitesh> but how do i know it without breaking it?
<ikonia> Alex_21: you need a proxy or a router that can do qos
<idan> Hello, does Tracker support OpenOffice formats such as ODS and ODT ??
<chu_> It wouldn't let you break it
<ikonia> Alex_21: (or a managed switch)
<Alex_21> I have neither
<Milkeh> this is a real dumb question, but how do you change your name on pidgin?
<ikonia> Alex_21: no dice then
<ikonia> Milkeh: in the preferences
<Alex_21> Well, how much cpu does Squid take up?
<mistrynitesh> chu_ : you mean i wouldn't be allowed to remove it
<Milkeh> ikonia, I'm in the preferences
<voyagi> I've got some problems during the boot up. When the bootscript is checking my filesystem something goes wrong and I get a prompt. Then I have to press Ctrl-D to continue the bootup. My /var/lock/fsck: http://pastebin.se/197411
<idan> Does Tracker support OpenOffice formats such as ODS and ODT ??
<ZachFlem> anyone?
<burkmat> Milkeh, Account -> Your account -> Set friendly name - Perhaps that's what you're after? :)
<ikonia> ZachFlem: saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question, anyone won't tell them it, if they don't know - anyone won't make them know
<Milkeh> burkmat, thanks, just as you said that I found it :P
<ikonia> Alex_21: depends on the usage, it's specific to each use/setup
<cyzie> why is apt-get update is so slow. to be specific, i have the repo from archive.ubuntu.com
<chu_> I believe so mistrynitesh. Though, I have to say I am not a very garaunted source....
<mistrynitesh> chu_: ok
<shavin> how do i import a certificate for a vpn connection on intrepid? I want to do it graphically please not on command line if possible. I right click the network icon top right and choose edit connections, and i choose my vpn connection > edit. but i cant find a way to import a certificate anywhere there.
<ZachFlem> ikonia, would be nice if the question was at least acknowledged.
<ikonia> ZachFlem: it's a busy room, people will answer if they saw the question and know how to answer
<burkmat> ZachFlem, You're dualbooting?
<ikonia> ZachFlem: people ackowledging a question they don't want to/can't answer is just noise
<ZachFlem> nope, just ubuntu on one machine and winxp on the other
<Alex_21> Well, 40 GB per nonth
<Alex_21> Of Bandwidth
<burkmat> !who | ZachFlem
<ubottu> ZachFlem: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> Alex_21: its specific to your setup - you'll have to work it out
<ZachFlem> =)
<ikonia> ZachFlem: what's the problem with using the ubuntu install cd ?
<chu_> I feel so lonely, I rarely specify nicks, but no one ever gives me the ole !who :(
<jonson> Hey, I'm accessing a remote machine via gnome and ssh://ip ... however, I cannot make any changes to files owned by root... is there a way to raise my privileges? or do I have to log in via a terminal to do that?
<ikonia> jonson: switch user
<ikonia> jonson: or use sudo on the remote machine
<ZachFlem> ikonia, i want to make a backup of /home/zach before i build a clean install. but i cant seem to xfer the files to the winxp laptop via the network.
<Alex_21> I just need to know if you think a 266 MHZ machine with a a network that has a bottleneck of 10 MBPS would run OK
<celeritas> jonson: you can 'gksudo nautilus'
<jonson> ikonia: how am I supposed to use sudo if I have no command line? that's exactly my problem.
<ikonia> ZachFlem: whats the problem
<jonson> jonson: will this also work via ssh?
<ikonia> jonson: ooh I see, in that case - no you can't
<burkmat> !sudo | jonson
<ubottu> jonson: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jonson> burkmat: ...
<ikonia> jonson: ssh takes the username you connect with
<jonson> ikonia: oh ok
<ikonia> jonson: (within gnome as you are doing)
<burkmat> jonson, ...you're connecting over ssh you say, why won't sudo work?
<chu_> ZachFlem, I think there's a program called "clone" or something similar, which basically archives some files... Let me find a link
<celeritas> gnome, can't you use ssh://name@host ?
<jonson> burkmat: because I'm using nautilus, not a terminal.
<ZachFlem> ikonia, i can browse /home/zach from the windows machine, but i get "Cannot copy XXX.XX: Access Denied"
<ikonia> burkmat: he's not ussing an ssh client
<jonson> and I only have one user and no root user activated.
<jonson> well, I guess, I have to use the terminal then
<ikonia> ZachFlem: sounds like your username your using to connect as is wrong
<crdlb> jonson: well, why do you want to make changes that require root in the first place?
<burkmat> jonson, Aah, sshfs kind of? Well you'd need to either change who you're logged in as over ssh or modify the rights on the remote machine.
<ikonia> ZachFlem: I suggest just pulling them off with scp/ftp if your not confident with permissions
<jonson> okay, I'll try that
<Hemebond> jonson: You can't jump into a terminal to make your root-level changes?
<jonson> I can, but I prefer a gui, that's why I asked.
<ZachFlem> ikonia, permissions dont bother me, im just lost, i have vreated a user on the samba share with the credentials of windows user and still no luck.
<AJIT> How can I remove Hi-itrans from SCIM?
<crazy_monkey> whenever I start the package manager and it searches the repository I get a lot of errors like: "W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.zhdk.ch/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to mirror.zhdk.ch:80 (195.176.254.60). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<bazhang> AJIT, from the scim setup menu
<Samma3l> hi, does anyone know anything about setting up an ubuntu wireless AP so that I can share internet and media to my PS3?
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<AJIT> bazhang, Thanks.
<voyagi> How do I make the bootscript automaticly log in on tty1?
<jurism> how can I login as root in command line in .sh file from non-root user? Thank You!
<dr_Willis> jurism,  using sudo in scripts can be a little problematic. Its best to run thescript with sudo whatever.sh   - from what ive seen
<c0p3rn1c> how do you check your satellite signal strength in linux ?
<darkus> hi, i want to update my bios
<kronix> c0p3rn1c: you look at the runes.
<darkus> and i'm under ubuntu
<c0p3rn1c> runes?
<kronix> BIOS updating has nothing to do with the OS.
<humphrey> hello peoples. what is a simple program for xubuntu to convert aiff to mp3?
<darkus> ?
<darkus> kronix, how to?
<kronix> Go to your motherboard manufacturer's site and download the BIOS image for your mobo.
<kronix> The instructions will come with it.
<molodcom> Ubuntu eraased my windows, guys!
<molodcom> How can i fix it???
<c0p3rn1c> kronix: I tried dvbsnoop -s signal -dvr /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 gave the following error: Error(95): frontend ioctl: Operation not supported
<Mc-Kay> Morning all
<DinkyDogg> heh, morning
<DinkyDogg> i haven't gone to sleep yet
<kronix> molodcom, do you mean it overwrote the Windows boot manager?
<humphrey> anyone recommend a program to convert aiff to mp3..??
<Alex_21> thanks for your help
<darkus> how to get the motherboard manufacturer's?
<Alex_21> Good night
<DinkyDogg> tough week of school messed up my sleep schedule :)
<Mc-Kay>  is the ps3 channel ps3ubuntu or the other way around
<kronix> See if the physical Windows volume exists.
<DinkyDogg> this is quite a full channel :)
<kronix> c0p3rn1c, I have no idea.
<c0p3rn1c> kronix: ok, thx anyways
<celeritas> humphrey: ffmpeg or mencoder
<blackjak> guys
<blackjak> how do I run kismet
<blackjak> it gives me a error
<humphrey> celeritas: thankyou
<blackjak> : Please configure at least one packet source.
<blackjak> that is the error
<celeritas> humphrey: yw, most people aren't so appreciative when I mention a CLI app :P
<blackjak> I have no idea what kismet want me to do
<humphrey> celeritas: yer, just want something basic that will work and not take too much cpu thinking about the front end!
<DinkyDogg> Hey guys, I've got a problem when using the Ubuntu 8.10 server installer. I'm trying to set up LVM on top of an encrypted volume on top of a RAID 5. I can get through the installer just fine, but when I boot, it doesn't prompt me for my passphrase. It tells me my raid is degraded and is being rebuilt, then dumps me to some kind of shell saying (initramfs) or something. Does anyone have any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> anyone know where i can get an emerald theme pack? i used to have one but forgot where i got it
<dr_Willis> emerald used to have a thing where it could download themes from some repositories.. but ive noticed thats not in the emereald theme control panel tool any more
<kindofabuzz> yeah that's been gone
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> i have several 7z packages that i want to open
<burkmat> !7z | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<xman> ploom: u there?
<gfather> every file end with file1.7z.001 file2.7z.002 and so on
<J-_> What's the point in running a separate /boot partition? Would it make booting Ubuntu faster?
<alkisg> Can I use a common /boot partition for both ubuntu and debian?
<gfather> but when i open them , they show empty
<dr_Willis> J-_,  not faster.. but usefull in some situatiions. It was common practice a few years back.
<J-_> dr_Willis: What were/ are the benefits?
<alkisg> J-_: e.g. I _have_ to use a seperate partition because I use software RAID
<gfather> and when i want to use extract them here i get error
<J-_> alkisg: Cool
<ploom> xman, maybe
<dr_Willis> J-_,  some  old hardware couldent boot if the data was after the 1024 cylinder. was tha main  thing  it was used for.
<dr_Willis> J-_,  and raid/other hardware setups
<J-_> dr_Willis: Makes sense.
<J-_> Now an encryption question. Should I encrypt /home /root and /swap? Or, /home and /root? Or, some other combo?
<dr_Willis> J-_,  depends on how paranioid you are..  and so forth. I never do
<kindofabuzz> why would you encrypt swap?
<maxime> nu
<dr_Willis> kindofabuzz,  to be uber-paranoid :) and secure i guess
<J-_> dr_Willis: I mainly run a laptop, I don't need somone stealing my info if the laptop is essentially stolen. :)
<dr_Willis> J-_,  then you may want to.
<kindofabuzz> lol, just make a swap file instead of a swap partition, and put it in / somewhere if you're that paranoid
<dr_Willis> Cant have the Spys geting to your Cookie Reciepes!
<J-_> Never!
<J-_> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<chumbo> hi all i am trying to add Call of duty (working) to XQF games but it ask's me for a command line how do i find it since i am running COD with Wine???
<dr_Willis> make a fake swap partition that has the real data on it! :)
<burkmat> J-_, Depending on where you store your vital information... I'd say encrypt that. /root is quite useless imo, but I'd say it's even better if you run w/o swap (if you can) and just have an encrypted container where you keep stuff you don't want people stealing?
<dr_Willis> chumbo,  wine /path/to/whatever/game.exe
<J-_> Meh, I'd rather just encrypt everything if it's possible. I'm just experimenting. :D
<burkmat> dr_Willis, chumbo, I've seen issues with running like that, it's better to navigate to the dir and just run 'wine blah.exe`.
<DinkyDogg> hey J-_
<dr_Willis> make a script that calld the game then and do a cd.  then wine whatever.exe
<DinkyDogg> i'm trying something similar
<DinkyDogg> i'm trying to set up an encrypted raid on my server
<DinkyDogg> encrypted swap is not hard to do, from the looks of it
<ikonia> encryption is not hard - full stop
<chumbo> dr_Willis, burkmat, kk ill try thanks
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, can you help me, then?
<DinkyDogg> i'm trying to do LVM on top of an encrypted raid
<DinkyDogg> using the server text-based installer
<cameleon> can anyone help i have this error"dpkg  was interrupted ,you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<kindofabuzz> how can i make it to where xfce desktop allows me to place icons anywhere and not in it's "blocks"? i can't seem to find it
<DinkyDogg> i can get through the installer just fine, but when it try to boot after that,
<DinkyDogg> it doesn't prompt me for a passphrase
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: that does get more compilvated
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: I asssume you're using software raid from the installer
<shabgard> hi
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, yeah,i am
<DinkyDogg> i have an unencrypted boot partition
<DinkyDogg> but everything else is encrypted
<shabgard> my name is Ali
<rockyrock> hi guys, I have a computer graphics course in my university. We use OpenGL library. I couldn't find it in Synaptic. Can you please tell me the name of the packges?
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: sensible
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: so what happens ?
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: walk me through the problem
<burkmat> !hi | shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AlbaT> hi ppl
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, i make it through the installer just fine. I start with making the raid, then set up the raid as a physical volume for encryption, then set that up as a physical volume for LVM.
<shabgard> I have a problem with LDAP client
<shiloh> i need to download virtualbox in my ubuntu8.10, but it is looking for the installer CD..how can i go around this i dont have the cd now..?
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, when I try to boot after that, it tells me that my raid is degraded and being rebuilt in the background,
<AlbaT> i have problem
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, then it says it couldnt find a root device, iirc
<AlbaT> with usb wifi device
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, and dumps me to a shell prompt
<AlbaT> in ndiswrapper
<shabgard> please help me...
<farsight> shiloh: have youu looked in synpatic for it?
<AlbaT> it shows its installed
<burkmat> !enter | AlbaT
<ubottu> AlbaT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, the shell prompt says something like (initramfs)
<shiloh> why is it looking for the CD...when i am conneted to the internet
<noren> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: ahhh the root device issue
<AlbaT> but in wifi scanner it aint getting any network
<kindofabuzz> shiloh, take cd out of your sources
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: a user in here was having the same problem yesterday "giving up on root device" then falls to shell ?
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: same thing ?
<illumin8> in reguards to speed (system response), which would be the fastest theme available for ubuntu 8.04?
<J-_> With encrypted partitions, do I have to store GPG keys or anything like that?
<shiloh> kindofabuzz: ohh...ok i will...
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, yeah, that's exactly it
<cameleon> ok no one have the time to help anyway have a nice day all
<lvlefisto> Is there a way to run a GUI app as a different user?  i mean an ordinary user, not root
<burkmat> cameleon, ...the error tells you what to do - doesn't it?
<shabgard> I have problem with LDAP client
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: it's a bug in the installer (we believe) logged a bug for it, some of the lvm and encyption tools are not in the initrd so it can't set up the device mapper properly at boot time due to encyption
<burkmat> AlbaT, Are you sure there are any networks around...?
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: spent a bit of time playing with this yesterday with another user and it does look like a ligitimate bug
<AlbaT> problem is i installed windows based driver with ndiswrapper it shows that device is installed but in network tools it shows unknow and in wifi scanner it aint find noting any suggsestion?
<cameleon> burkmat,yes i tried but still appears
<mongoose> hello
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, i figured as much, cause there was nothing about dm-crypt in the ram-disk's /etc
<kindofabuzz> illumin8, colorizeme is a very fast them, google it
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: you got it !
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: it took us a while to get that far yesteday
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, this is good to know
<illumin8> kindofabuzz, thanks ill do that :)
<mongoose>  8-)
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, thanks for the help
<mongoose> any 1 from canada
<cameleon> i run sudo apt-get upgrade,sudo apt-get update,sudo apt-get clean and still i have this error
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: search launcpad for the bug and scubscribve shouldn't be too hard to fix
<AlbaT> ikonia: you know my problem to ?
<ikonia> mongoose: this is a support channel, not a chat channel, so the location doesn't matter
<ZachFlem> can someone point me in the direction of a good minimal install guide?
<mongoose> ok
<ikonia> AlbaT: I've not read your problem
<J-_> would I use dm-crypt to encrypt my partitions?
<shabgard> my name is Ali .from Iran
<shabgard> I have a problem at LDAP client
<shabgard> I see this Document for config LDAP server and client at Ubuntu 8.10:
<shabgard> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<shabgard> but at config and join LDAP client not successfully to server LDAP.
<FloodBot2> shabgard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ZachFlem: install from ubuntu cd - open package manager and remove any packages you don't wwant
<shabgard> please help me complete
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, thanks again, i'll take a look for the bug report
<J-_> ohlawd
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: no problem
<shabgard> please help me complete
<FloodBot2> shabgard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZachFlem> ikonia, i would rather go the other way and install the things i need. any suggestions on a guide?
<kindofabuzz> illumin8, this is what i meant, this is a very fast theme, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<AlbaT> ikonia: can you pls read same usb device works on xp but not in ubuntu i think i have done what i know
<ikonia> ZachFlem: no - use the official ubuntu CD and just remove what you don't want
<kindofabuzz> and it's a script, very easy to install
<orly_owl> How can I install vbox OSE on hardy?
<AlbaT> ikonia:problem is i installed windows based driver with ndiswrapper it shows that device is installed but in network tools it shows unknow and in wifi scanner it aint find noting any suggsestion?
<illumin8> kindofabuzz, downloading now, issues with updating ubuntu later ?
<ikonia> AlbaT: I don't support ndiswrapper stuff as I think it's a bad technology and people should buy supported hardware
<ikonia> !ndiswrapper > AlbaT
<ubottu> AlbaT, please see my private message
<kindofabuzz> illumin8, i never had any
<pteague> anybody have any ideas as to what's going on with this? just installed & rebooted - http://pastebin.com/m7bd6da05
<shiloh> when i install software in synaptics, it will always do this remnant postinstall script for jdk-se-doc, wherein i have to type no <RETURN> in the keyboard..this is very nagging happening everytime i install..how i clean up or remove this postinstall script error..?
<dr_Willis> perhaps ya nee to type YES - to aree to the Java ELUA?
<shiloh> no
<k3pp0> people, anyone installed latest nvidia drivers on 2.26.29-rc5 kernel?
<k3pp0> i read there were issues until rc4 ... maybe they solved all problems?
<shiloh> it is advising me to download to sun.java.com/javase/download...always happening everytime i install
<ikonia> k3pp0: that kernel is not in ubuntu -
<AlbaT> ikonia: the thing is that this manufacture is level one and they havent done no drivers for linux all my pc is full of buyed software and stuff
<ikonia> k3pp0: custom kernels are not supported
<ikonia> AlbaT: I've sent you the support link
<k3pp0> sorry...:(
<shiloh> how can we clean up previous postinstall script errors...?
<AlbaT> ikonia: i saw hat but there is not that usb wifi adapter listed what i use so can i use some other drivers instead?
<shiloh> how can I cleanup, this sun.java.com/javase/download postinstall script error?
<ikonia> AlbaT: no idea
<shiloh> happening all the time when i download software in synaptics
<AlbaT> ikonia: 1 more question is there any pdf format ubuntu help avalible where is all docs in goz when i boot to linux i dont have internet
<illumin8> AlbaT, are you asking if theres a offline guide?
<J-_> Oh darn, I have to format partitions to encrypt them I'm guessing. =\
<ikonia> AlbaT: tons of docs are available pdf format, you just have to search for them
<ubuntistas> karmic koala are u serious?
<ikonia> ubuntistas: what ?
<DinkyDogg> hey ikonia, i believe the bug is this one, in case you're interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/21878
<ubuntistas> i mean about the name of new os
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: cool
<ubuntistas> 9.10
<ttmrichter_> How do you get Evolution to actually interact with Google Calendar?
<i> jebo ja sebi boga
<illumin8> AlbaT, you may like this one, its a gerneral overall refrence http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index2.html
<ikonia> ubuntistas: the developers wil deal with that
<ikonia> ubuntistas: that's offtopic here
<ubuntistas> ok
<shiloh> i am getting this nagging http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads for jdk-6-doc.zip  everytime...HOW can i remove this postinstall script???
<ikonia> shiloh: that's an external install - contact the people who support it
<shiloh> ikonia: i shutdown my PC interrupting synaptics...MY question is: HOW CAN i cleanup some old stuff in it???
<shiloh> ikonia: so that i wont get nag by previous failed install ..
<shiloh> i am not installing this stuff,...but it nags me everytime i install things..so i need to clean up
<ikonia> shiloh: apt-get -f ?
<crazy_monkey> this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6772701#post6772701
<shabgard> please response for me
<pteague> figured it out...  seems as though there's some sort of a problem with either the mobo accepting the nvidia card, the particular mix of drivers, or maybe the power supply isn't getting enough power to it...
<shabgard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120977/
<shabgard> please
<DinkyDogg> huh, ikonia, the bug i linked you to is two years old
<DinkyDogg> strange
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: there is another one, we posted it yesteday (the guy who had the problem did)
<cookie__> hi
<shiloh> when i "dpkg -l",  I am seeing at the leftmost column, "iF" instead of "ii". What does it mean?
<voyagi> How do I allow my regular user to do a halt without any password?
<ikonia> voyagi: make a sudo profile for it in the sudoers file
<voyagi> ikonia: And how do I do that?
<cableroy> how can i get a EQ in alsa? There is a little info about this..
<shabgard> I have a problem with LDAP
<ikonia> voyagi: look in the sudoers file for an example of how it works
<cableroy> alsa-eq-plugin is for 32bit os
<ikonia> shabgard: we know - we read, you've aid you had a problem, but not said what the problem is
<shabgard> i do send my problem at this link :http://paste.ubuntu.com/120977/
<ikonia> shabgard: that does not explain the problem, it just says you have a problem
<shiloh> when i "dpkg -l",  I am seeing at the leftmost column, "iF" instead of "ii". What does it mean?
<aes52> dd: reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error ---> any thoughts?
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, i'm new to launchpad and i'm having a hard time tracking down that bug report you said the other guy filed. Any suggestions how to find it?
<ziroday> aes52: whats the full command? Also make sure /dev/scd0 exists
<aes52> it does exist
<aes52> sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/home/andy/crap.iso
<ziroday> aes52: right, and /dev/scd0 is your cd drive?
<aes52> in dmesg: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<aes52> yes ziroday
<shabgard> I followed your instruction for LDAP authentication (3 step) with ubuntu 8.10 Desktop
<ziroday> aes52: check its not under /dev/cdrom
<shabgard> apt-get install libnss-ldap
<aes52> it's not, it's /dev/scd0
<shabgard> dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config
<shabgard> auth-client-config -a -p lac_ldap
<illumin8> ziroday, or /media/cdrom0
<shabgard> the client
<aes52> etc/fatab line: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<shabgard> but coudent join to server I dident see any reaction
<ThomasWaldmann> aes52: i had that with the 8.10alt cd all the time
<shabgard> from client abaut server LDAP
<shabgard> please advise
<aes52> ThomasWaldmann: how to fix ?
<jsfoxton> Hi ppl
<ThomasWaldmann> (in the installer, error msg tells about a block at the end of the cd)
<aes52> right
<ThomasWaldmann> use the desktop cd
<aes52> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<aes52> [ 1979.531360] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<aes52> that kind of thing?
<jsfoxton> Does anyone know how to start my webcam in kopete? its in the config and works but i dont know how to tart it in a chat
<ThomasWaldmann> aes52: no, that is at the beginning
<aes52> ok
<aes52> any idea how I can diagnose / fix my problem
<shabgard> please help me
<ThomasWaldmann> aes52: did you create a new cd on a new medium?
<jsfoxton> Does anyone know how to start my webcam in kopete? its in the config and works but i dont know how to tart it in a chat
<shabgard> I 'm tired
<DinkyDogg> me too
<DinkyDogg> i'm up way too late
<aes52> ThomasWaldmann: no
<aes52> it's just a normal cd
<shabgard> I followed your instruction for LDAP authentication (3 step) with ubuntu 8.10 Desktop
<shabgard> apt-get install libnss-ldap
<shabgard> dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config
<shabgard> auth-client-config -a -p lac_ldap
<shabgard> but coudent join to server I dident see any reaction
<shabgard> from client abaut server LDAP
<ikonia> shabgard: you need to expalain the problem
<ikonia> shabgard: you just keep saying it doesn't work
<aes52> ThomasWaldmann: not a new medium
<aes52> just a normal cd
<ThomasWaldmann> aes52: try another one. and if it is about the u810alternate install cd: use u810desktop
<felix__> hello
<cableroy> how can i get a EQ in alsa? There is a little info about this..
<moDumass> hey all, in ubuntu, i can play wmv files, i can hear the audio, but the visuals are like badly encoded video, all colors and flashing but nothing watchable
<moDumass> any deis?
<moDumass> ideas, sorry.... i googles and have changed to xine from gstreamer and ive installed w32 codecs and medibuntu repository
<moDumass> man that was disconjointed
<shabgard> my problem is only that client  not join with server LDAP
<shabgard> you underestant?
<felix__> how can i write a script which starts a program and put that in the autostart
<ThomasWaldmann> moDumass: try (s)mplayer
<moDumass> ThomasWaldmann, what does the (s) mean?
<shabgard> my problem is only that client  not join with server LDAP...
<moDumass> ThomasWaldmann, but i have tried mplayer... same deal, or unable to decode this stream
<felix__> either take mplayer or smplayer
<getBoa> Hello y'all, I'm trying to log in aMsn but this error pops up aMSN: Error installing TLS module:: Couldn't get http://swiitch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/tls1.5.0-src.tar.gz
<getBoa> any idea ?
<moDumass> felix__,  cool, il install smplayer
<felix__> moDumass, go for it
<jsfoxton> Does anyone know how to start my webcam in kopete? its in the config and works but i dont know how to start it in a chat
<shabgard> my problem is only that client  not join with server LDAP
<fuzzy> guys help how to use THC-Hydra... i have learned some basics on how to crack some emails, and i have the dictionary too but the password are not cracking... it gives only a date,day,time of when hydra started to run and ended
<fuzzy> guys help how to use THC-Hydra... i have learned some basics on how to crack some emails, and i have the dictionary too but the password are not cracking... it gives only a date,day,time of when hydra started to run and ended
<shabgard> my problem is only that client  not join with server LDAP
<shabgard> my problem is only that client  not join with server LDAP
<shabgard> my problem is only that client  not join with server LDAP
<FloodBot2> shabgard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felix__> FloodBot2
<jsfoxton> Does anyone know how to start my webcam in kopete? its in the config and works but i dont know how to start it in a chat. can anyone help?
<shabgard> do you know?
<shabgard> no ...you don't know
<felix__> How does one create a script which starts a programm on startup?
<shabgard> please
<shabgard> please
<moDumass> bummer, this file has been encuymbered with drm encryption and cannot be played in mplayer (didnt work in smplayer either) may have to chuck it
<domz> Hi, anyone know how I can change the font size used in openoffice (theme)? I tried the preferences in OO but nothing exciting there. Here's a screenshot: http://localhostr.com/files/4c3ba5/bigfont.png
<cookie__> ATI HD is bad on ubuntu driver is so buggy.
<shabgard> my problem is only that client  not join with server LDAP
<cookie__> not ubuntu fault but still anoying
<shabgard> I saw this link :https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<MadAGu> hello! one question: any words for compiz 0.80?
<ikonia> shabgard: you keep saying the same ething
<shabgard> But coudn't join client with server LDAP
<ikonia> cookie__: the ati drives are nothing to do with ubuntu - they are made by ati - they are a problem on Linux
<ikonia> shabgard: you keep saying that - but  you don't eplain the problem
<ikonia> shabgard: what error are you getting, is the ldap server up and running ?
<shabgard> yes .my server is RIGHT
<ikonia> shabgard: how do you know ?
<shabgard> i saw accounts in server LDAP with phpldapadmin
<ikonia> shabgard: that doesn't mean it's setup correctly
<saurabh> i want to work on lucene: can i know how to install and work on it
<ikonia> saurabh: what is lucene ?
<saurabh> open source serach engine
<ikonia> shabgard: what error do you get from the client ?
<shabgard> my problem is that coudn't join at server LDAP as client
<ikonia> shabgard: how do you know
<ikonia> saurabh: contact the project then ?
<bakarat> what i've never completly understood yet never fails to annoy me -> why is it so damn hard to take a screenshot of a menu in ubuntu?
<shabgard> please wait
<shabgard> one minute
<bakarat> i have to start up the screenshot tool and tell it to take a screenshot with a delay! :|
<dr_Willis> bakarat,  ive seen 'screen shot' apps that you give a time delay of a few seconds.. and you can do that..
<bakarat> dr_Willis, i know, the point is, why doesn't print screen work... :|
<dr_Willis> if you hit a key while a menu is upen.. it goes to the menu..
<bakarat> i would think that to be pretty easy?
<dr_Willis> You could set up an app to uise printscreen as somthing else.
<bakarat> dang
<bakarat> makes sense
<bakarat> still annoying though :D
<dr_Willis> gtk has that 'feature' wheren you can rebind  Menu shortcuts on the fly that way
<dr_Willis> not many people use the feature.. but its nifty
<speedmaster> hey guy, i'm having a problem with my wireless nic not reconnecting after quitting out of kismet - iwconfig show's it is in 'Monitor' mode after kismet quits however 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed' does not work to change it out of Monitor mode - any ideas (the only way to get it back currently is to restart the box.
<shabgard> so what should i do exactly?
<ikonia> shabgard: you've not told us the error
<ikonia> shabgard: I've asked 3 -4 times
<Liempt-MS> # Appears as SCOTTY
<ikonia> Liempt-MS: what ?
<KevDog> %
<Liempt-MS> (#G810E>10M1) Uh, I might be on a buggy client.
<KevDog>  hello
<Liempt-MS> (#G7::E010M1) Hi?
<shabgard> there is not any error, the problem is I can't joint.
<ikonia> Liempt-MS: please disable colours
<Liempt-MS> (#G1<:E210M1) I didn't realize I had them on.
<ikonia> Liempt-MS: your using microsoft "chat" client,
<speedmaster> lol i though it was comic-chat
<speedmaster> didn't know it still existed
<Liempt-MS> (#G510E410M1) It's a wierd little program that changes IRC to comics.
<KevDog>  Wierd!
<Liempt-MS> (#G1<:E210M1) I thought I'd give 'er a go.
<ikonia> Liempt-MS: ok - so how can we help ?
<Sa[i]nT> Whoa, havent seen that since I was a kid
<Liempt-MS> (#G510E410M1) Uh, I actually just wanted to see a busy channel so I could test the comic crap.
<Liempt-MS> (#G1<:E410M1) I have nothing important to ask or do here.
<shabgard> there is not any error, the problem is I can't joint.
<ikonia> Liempt-MS: this is not a test channel, please don't use it as such
<Liempt-MS> (#G810E010M1) Uh, okay.
<ikonia> Liempt-MS: it would be advisable to change your client as it's quite disruptive please
<Liempt-MS> (#G010E210M1) Sorry.
<ikonia> Liempt-MS: if you could change your client now, that would be great
<speedmaster> anyone got any ideas on my kismet problem?
<Liempt-MS> (#G510E410M5) vanishes.
<ikonia> speedmaster: what card is it ?
<speedmaster> it's a d-link card
<ikonia> speedmaster: what driver does it use
<shabgard> in mandriva i can join easily to the server LDAP ,but in ubuntu client I can't do the same
<ikonia> shabgard: ok - you need to stop now
<WT-Udev> Udev seems to be taking ~50% of a core, lots of events like... UEVENT[1235217664.224111] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda (block)
<ikonia> shabgard: if you can't provide the error message we cannot help you
<mib_rmxukq0r> hey
<speedmaster> ikonia: rt2500
<WT-Udev> Oh, this IS a 9.04 system, if there's someplace else I should go, please let me know.
<shabgard> but there is not any error message!!!
<chu_> !jaunty | WT-Udev
<ubottu> WT-Udev: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<WT-Udev> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mib_rmxukq0r> i need help with an 8500gt in ubuntu hardy (private chat would be appreciated)
<ikonia> shabgard: what does the server log say when you try to join ?
<WT-Udev> chu_: thank you
<ikonia> shabgard: what happens if you do an ldap-search from the client ?
<chu_> WT-Udev, no problem :)
<Sarthor> HI, according to http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-load-balancing-failover-with-dual-multi-wan-adsl-cable-connections-on-linux/  , my linux box gives the error, the error is here http://pastebin.com/m60f05804   if i replace the table name with some digit, then it works. but i am using the script, and i want to use same alphabets in the link, HELP please
<Guest85671> Hello, problem in running XP in virtual box in intrepid............Error 1908...........The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing
<shabgard> it ask me only local username and password
<ikonia> Guest85671: your missing the correct kernel module
<ikonia> shabgard: so it's not authenticating against ldap - but  you can do an ldap search from the client ?
<shabgard> how can i do it?
<ikonia> shabgard: you must know how to do an ldap search - that is a the test
<Andarion> hey guys, can anyone help me to set up an old ATI R200 card?
<Guest85671> ikonia: How to install correct kernel module?
<shabgard> I don't know really...!!!
<Andarion> no, just enabling 3D acceleration
<shabgard> can you help me on this..?
<ikonia> Guest85671: search for restriced modules
<sergeykish> hello, I'm trying to pair mobile through bluetooth, I've created `/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf` with `passkey "1234";`, enter "1234" on mobile, but get `/dev/rfcomm0: Connection refused`. What is wrong and how can I fix?
<ikonia> !vbox > Guest85671
<ubottu> Guest85671, please see my private message
<dam9991> I have a single disk, dual boot vista ubuntu machine and would like to increase the size of the ubuntu partition. Has anyone had to do this and if so what's the easiest way to get started?
<shabgard> can you help me on this..?
<sergeykish> So I've searched all the Internet, but found only one solution - use Gnome applet... it is not good to install Gnome for pair mobile
<madd09> Hello, i can't connect my Blackberry to Dell Laptop(Ubuntu 8.10 installed) via bluetooth. Can anyon help me ??
<yanko> hey
<sergeykish> madd09, there are many manuals, that do you want?
<yanko> my mic is not working on ubuntu 8.10, i tryed the skype too , not working corectl
<yanko> please help
<shabgard> I do test with this comment: ldapsearch -xLLL -b cn=config -D dc=homeldap,dc=net
<shabgard> but saw this message
<shabgard> can't contact LDAP server
<yanko> need help
<fahadsadah> yanko: What with?
<yanko> my mic  is not working
<yanko> i cant recored  any sound
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone have a link to a cool system info script that tells u what themes u use and stuff, often done in terminal for screenshots
<fahadsadah> Can you hear sound from all programs?
<yanko> i cant use skype
<madd09> sergeykish, is there any soft like Blackberry desktop managment for ubuntu?
<yanko> yes i can
<dam9991> Anyone any ideas on resizing a linux partition on a dual boot system?
<shabgard> i do waiting...
<fahadsadah> yanko: Then it's hardware. Either your sound card, motherboard (if it's onboard), or microphone, is broken.
<yanko> well it works under windows
<yanko> fine
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: just look in theme manager to see what themes your using
<yanko> i am on a laptop area 51  m9750
<A|\|DR34> salve
<shabgard> I do waiting for your response
<fahadsadah> yanko: Can you hear sound from ALL applications?
<yanko> yes i can
<yanko> it plays music
<ikonia> shabgard: there is no response
<sergeykish_> sory I've disconnected
<A|\|DR34> ops
<A|\|DR34> bye
<fahadsadah> shabgard: Please be patient.
<sergeykish_> so does anybody know how to pair mobile?
<yanko> but for mic i have like 5 option for mic
<NFischer> dam9991, yeah.. backup your files, defrag the win partition and resize with gparted
<yanko> i treyed eatch
<fahadsadah> yanko: What does "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of/dev/dsp" do on your machine?
<moDumass> ok, if i view the file in mplayer or one of them it gives the file type as a windows AXF file type, its extension is a wmv and the file name advises blablabla xvid
<fahadsadah> yanko: What does "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp" do on your machine?
<dam9991> Thanks NFischer.
<PrimoTurbo> ikonia: i need a script for screenshots u fool
<fahadsadah> Use the second one - the first had a typo.
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: please don't talk to people like that
<moDumass> what would play this twisted filetype?
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: that attitude towards people is not welcome
<PrimoTurbo> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: the screenshot application is in applications -> accessories menu
<NFischer> dam9991, yw.. keep in mind that u need to unmount the partitions to be resized
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: or look at the scrot application
<shabgard> what is meaning of "please be patient"?
<NFischer> dam9991, therefor you properbly need a LiveCD
<shabgard> what is meaning of "please be patient"?
<fahadsadah> shabgard: It means WAIT
<Sarthor> HI, according to http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-load-balancing-failover-with-dual-multi-wan-adsl-cable-connections-on-linux/  , my linux box gives the error, the error is here http://pastebin.com/m60f05804   if i replace the table name with some digit, then it works. but i am using the script, and i want to use same alphabets in the link, HELP please
<ikonia> shabgard: it means stop asking and wait for people to respond
<PrimoTurbo> ikonia: I dont need that I want a terminal script, it's used for screenshots it displays theme info, icon info, etc and has normally a logo of the system. It
<shabgard> oh ...oh
<shabgard> OK
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: screen shot tools won't capture system info, you'd have to write one that querys the config files, then takes a screen shot
<fifthOf5> lots of forum noise about headphones - can't get them to work in intrepid - acer laptop
<fifthOf5> anyone got experience of that?
<chu_> PrimoTurbo, I came in late sorry, gkrellm or the screenlets applet sysmonitor sort of thing?
<picca> can anyone here recommend a good DVD ripping tool for ubuntu that is gnome/gtk
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: acidrip or dvd::rip
<picca> thanks ikonia
<fifthOf5> headphones work in xp but not ibex
<fifthOf5> anyone?
<ikonia> saying anyone is pointless
<ikonia> if they didn't see your question "anyone" won't tell them the question, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know it
<NFischer> easy fellas
<dr_Willis> like saying 'wait' :) and so forth.. heh
<fifthOf5> i was just seeing if there is anyone really here
<fifthOf5> thanks for the response
<dr_Willis> 1368 people here.
<fifthOf5> k
<ikonia> fifthOf5: you can see people are talking - so you know they are here
<dr_Willis> oops 1369
<chu_> 1369*
<dr_Willis> -1  if ya count the bot.
<dr_Willis> :)
<pitwalker> yess
<chu_> tRUE
<fifthOf5> ikonia:ok sorry
<KevDog>  Please don't wake me up  I'M SLEEPING!
<ikonia> KevDog: please dont make "away" message posts
<shabgard> I do waiting....!!!
<pitwalker> has anyone problem with synaptic settings/preferences dialogue?
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: no
<illumin8> pitwalker, what problems?
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: sorry - not you
<pitwalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/174570
<pitwalker> Synaptic Preferences Window hangs on clicking Ok or Apply
<KevDog> ikonia: Im not away, just sleeping on my keyboard!
<BenWard1> Hi guys, anyone know where I can download a wine deb file for ubuntu 8.04 x86?? need to install it on a customer's pc and he has no internet connection...
<KevDog> pitwalker: use apt-get or aptitude
<shabgard> I do forrget you....:(((?
<gfather> guys i have these 7z files , and i tried everything and they just wont open
<PrimoTurbo> ikonia: sorry called u a fool before didnt get enough sleep :)
<gfather> i tried 7zip , xarchive
<shabgard> you do forrget me?
<ikonia> KevDog: you know exactly what I was saying
 * dr_Willis forgets his own name half the time.
<dr_Willis> Luckly the IRC client rembers.
<shabgard> I do waiting...
<chu_> Indeed, where would we be without IRC clients :)
<shabgard> do you forrget me?
 * KevDog winks at idonia
 * KevDog winks at ikonia
<felix__> where do i find the .ssh folder on my debian server?
<KevDog> Its usually ~/.ssh
<shabgard> yo hoo...!!!
<ikonia> shabgard: please stop
<felix__> KevDog, on which userß
<chu_> ~ is user's home
<rrplay> gfather, try unrar -h
<shabgard> O...:(((
<shabgard> oK
<felix__> yeah but theres no such directory in my users home
<shabgard> waww
<gfather> <rrplay> they are 7z.001 7z.002 and such
<rrplay> gfather, unrar -x  filename
<rrplay> gfather, did you try the unrar command
<gfather> ill try it now
<rrplay> gfather, also unrar -e
<illumin8> shabgard, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ldap
<dual> How can I turn a video file into a sequence of images?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm looking for this http://1lordanubis.yakkel.com/screenshots2/thorinshots/snapshot34.png
<PrimoTurbo> a script in terminal to display system info
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: thats just a script that queries the config file as I've said
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: you'd have to write that
<PrimoTurbo> i found it http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=24208
<illumin8> PrimoTurbo, thats a manual script. Lifehacker has a sample one that can be used but it looks nothing like that
<rrplay> gfather, more info here http://www.linux.com/articles/59888
<shabgard> tanks for link
<gfather> <rrplay> i think i have to merge them first some way
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: so if you've found it - why are you saying you're looking for it
<shabgard> but I do your documentation abaut LDAP
<rrplay> gfather,  look here http://www.linux.com/articles/59888
<shabgard> bye..bye
<gfather> <rrplay> oks
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: so if you've found it - why are you saying you're looking for it
<picca> is there a way to stop my music breaking up in ubuntu when the systems gets under heavy IO (well not even heavy) ...
<PrimoTurbo> i just found it
<PrimoTurbo> before i made my comment
<illumin8> PrimoTurbo, check this website for details on how to alter your command line prompt (so it looks like that one.) http://lifehacker.com/software/ask-lifehacker/ask-lifehacker--how-do-i-customize-my-command-line-prompt-202042.php
<picca> find it happens if i am installing something or if i have a webpage with adobe flash on it
<dremits> hey i get the error when accessing windows at grub:  Invalid device requested
<gfather> <rrplay> thanks allot i found how
<xB4S1Cx> can someone help me convert avi files to mp4?
<rrplay> gfather     that all good
<gfather> well becouse they wherent merged , the 7z couldent handel them
<xB4S1Cx> please
<erUSUL> xB4S1Cx: use ffmpeg or mencoder
<xB4S1Cx> ty
<gfather> <rrplay> in terminal cat  '/all the files 7z.001 7z.002 7z.003 > final.7z and then 7z will know hot ot handel it ;)
<bazhang> think handbrake can do this as well
<dremits> hey i get the error when accessing windows at grub: Invalid device requested
<Dillizar> 3 years of using and i have never burned a cd :D how do you copy audio cd :D
<rrplay> gfather, are you decompressing   using unrar ??
<Dillizar> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Sarthor> Hi, i have short question here, http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-load-balancing-failover-with-dual-multi-wan-adsl-cable-connections-on-linux/ i am not able to creat a table
<illumin8> dremits, type df -h in your terminal, then type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and pastebin both so we can see them
<dual> How can I make an mp4 video file into a sequence of images? I've looked everywhere, but there's no simple way to do it. THanks
<gnudio> Hi. I need to migrate the users from one Ubuntu install to another. Besides moving /home, what key system files need to be moved to move the users and their passwords as well? /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd come to mind. Anything else that's key?
<HEP> vlc player can do it
<Bodsda> gnudio, just a thort, but if your migrating to an install on the same machine, then doesnt the installer have an option to migrate the users?
<Udonge> I think mplayer includes some flags to set it to output to jpg
<dual> Udonge: Ok. Any ideas how I do it?
<gnudio> Bodsda: It's not the same machine, it's a new one, with very different (improved) hardware. and it can't be down for more than a few minutes, when the new machine must be fully functional before the old is taken down
<Bodsda> gnudio, oh, i see -- i dont know then, sorry
<int256_> how to compact the vdi file
<aprilhare> is worth the effort to upgrade to nvidia-glx-180 from nvidia-glx-177? i.e. might it break something?
<Udonge> dual: I never tried it before unfortunately, a quick google shows "mplayer -vo jpeg movie.mpg" might be key
<darkus> i've got a geforce 2 of 32mb of memory and i want to install its driver
<darkus> i dunno what to choose
<Bodsda> aprilhare, does the 177 work
<Bodsda> ?
<darkus> i dunno
<illumin8> dremits, I told you the wrong command for file system, it would have to be sudo fdisk -l to list all your partitions.
<darkus> i install it?
<aprilhare> Bodsda: yes - but not brilliantly at times.
<Bodsda> aprilhare, well, you can try it, and revert if needed :)
<Memfis> Hello everyone, I have a grub/busybox problem if anyone has a moment. I think I know what to do to solve it, just not how.
<darkus> which one ?
<aprilhare> Bodsda: tomorrow, its too late here - night all
<gords> hi! how would i change ubuntu's sound card preference? i plugged-in a new sound card but didn't know where to change it.
<Dillizar> witch burning client has COPY CD??
<chimp> How can I download a whole folder to back it up locally using ftp from ubuntus cli?
<Udonge> Dillizar: Brasero?
<darkus> oO
<DawnLight> hello. i've set up dovecot and using evolution i can't seem to delete my messages on the imap server. when i delete them in evolution, they disappear but than they reappear in the next refresh. help?
<Dillizar> Udonge, but i have only one CD-rom
<Dillizar> will it work
<idef> i had to hard shutdown my pc, by holding the powerbutton, but now I come up and it is asking me if I want to start the degraded RAID, how do I address this issue?
<rrplay> gords, check the volume control applet
<Memfis> chimp wget ftp://user:password@hostname/home/folder/* /home/user/destination
<chimp> Thanks Memfis
<Memfis> np
<chimp> needed -r
<chimp> but worked, ta
<erUSUL> chimp: use lftp
<daneng> hi people! does somebody know which to is best to use with gentoo to update the dynamic ip adress from a free server like dyndns?
<Memfis> -r is recursive, ie folders in folder. the * gets everything in just one folder :)
<gords> rrplay, i don't have volume control in ubuntu. kmix is available but it don't have options to change your default sound card.
<Dillizar> Udonge, wow i was opening it from "places" not applications :D thanks dude cheers and beers
<gords> is it available in ubuntu? like one on debian?
<dr_Willis> daneng,  there are numerous dyndns tools for diffrent disrtos. check your disrtos package manager.
<chimp> Yeah, needed full folder backup
<daneng> dr_willis what a great answer. i have about 10 tools an still i don't know if it's shit or not!
<frenzis_> I cannot run repos on synaptic
<frenzis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121008/
<dr_Willis> almost as good as asking a gentoo question in a Ubuntu room...
<rrplay> gords,  got openbox here
<dr_Willis> Puppy Hung booting .. while loading swap parittion.. hmmm
<rrplay> gords  try alsamixer in terminal
<gords> rrplay, ok i'll look for it. thanks
<ranok> Hello, I'm trying to get my Asus WL-138L V2 (bc4318) wireless card working on 8.10 64 bit, and having quite a hard time. I installed the b43-firmware package, and now it connects, but it VERY slow and drops out
<rrplay> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in intrepid
<Memfis> anyone know how to add rootdelay to grubs menu.lst I dont understand how ubuntu manages this file as the commented out section seams to be actually used.
<frenzis_> I cannot run repos on synaptic http://paste.ubuntu.com/121008/
<idef> how can I fix a degraded array due to an improper shutdown?
<rrplay> Memfis,  try timeout to about 20
<chimp> Similarly how can I upload a whole folder over ftp?
<chimp> recursivly
<Memfis> rrplay thank you. but where in menu.lst would I add this?
<Agion> hi, is there any change removing the duplicated files from amarok playlists in gnome?
<chimp> Ill try that lftp someone mentioned
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<fifthOf5> hello all - trying to get headphones working using ibex on a new acer laptop. the wiki had intructions for edgy, what about ibex?
<rrplay> Memfis, timeout
<elvirolo> does anyone have a rtl8187b wifi card ? the connection is abnormally slow, and i have to reconnect to the network quite often
<frenzis_> I cannot run repos on synaptic http://paste.ubuntu.com/121008/
<Memfis> rrplay, thanks I'll look for it. Is there a command I need to run after updating menu.lst?
<gords> rrplay, can you choose your sound card device on alsamixer?
<rrplay> Memfis,  just change it to whatever you want and reboot to see
<Memfis> ok thankyou
<rrplay> gords can you run alsamixer from terminal ??
<gords> yes, i uses my old sound card
<ZachFlem> are there any issues with installing the alternative iso from usb flash drive i should be cautious of?
<gords> it uses*
<illumin8> frenzis_, try this to solve your problem, open synaptic click settings > change the download from dropdown to "other" > click select best server, then try it again.
<rrplay> gords,  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65670
<Memfis> rrplay, doesn't timeout just change the time the menu is displayed? I need to change the time it waits to find a harddrive before saying it doesn't exist (rootdelay).
<Memfis> I have a PC running XUbuntu which has been working fine for months. Since adding another HDD, boot drops to busybox shell saying it cant find the master partition (odd as it just booted from it). If I exit this shell it continues to boot just fine. I'm hoping adding rootdelay to grubs menu.lst may solve this problem.
<kkkduifjalsdd> is the word "followingly" existent in the english language?
<dr_Willis> ZachFlem,  on one of my systems - it  had a extra fstab line for one of the usb ports. (/dev/sdb) that i had to delete.. other then that.. i had no issues with a usb thuimb drive installer..
<rrplay> Memfis,  it changes the time to boot the root partition
<ezerhoden> i have an intel hda audio controller. it works, but volume is not audible at 50% only above 50% does it become audible and increase considerably with each press of a volume key. is there no way to get a more granular control of the volume?
<ZachFlem> dr_Willis, i ask because my current install (desktop iso, intrepid) wont mount usb drives and i was told it may have been caused by installing from usb drive.
<ranok> no one knows about bcm4318 and 64bit?
<ifroog> Hi.. I installed xmms2 and i cant run the client.
<mrwes> ifroog, you sharing mp3 over a network?
<ifroog> running xmms2 gives me a bunch of command instead.
<ifroog> no
<mrwes> k
<int256_>  i tried to compact the vdi then it says "Error: Shrink hard disk operation is not implemented!"
<int256_> any one had the same problem ?
<frenzis_> illumin8: I found the best server for dowloading but the problem is not dead
<ifroog> I remmber having an gui for xmms in gutsy
<bazhang> audacious is the replacement for xmms
<int256_> ifroog: xmms ?
<ifroog> bazhang, Ah ! okies.
 * ifroog installing audacious.
<bazhang> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<NFischer> what Bitrates do Audio-Cds have?!
<dr_Willis> You can install xmms from soruce if you want to.
<dr_Willis> if you really really really want to. :)
<Agion> can anyone help me removing duplicates from amarok? I'm running hardy and gnome
<ranok> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ranok> !ndiswrapper
<skurakai> hi. i have trouble with desktop shortcuts. if i create some it looks like text file. no association (only with text editor). Shortcuts on panel works fine.
<skurakai> maybe some missing packages?
<cyzie> how to do offlien upgrade from hardy to ibex?
<Dillizar> my Movie Player is broken!! what is th reinstall command ??
<art4k> How to install src.tar.gz file.
<art4k> ?
<Dillizar> art4k, what you want to install
<cyzie> Dillizar, apt-get install --reinstall foo.deb
<art4k> program
<Udonge> sudo* apt-get
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | art4k
<ubottu> art4k: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dillizar> art4k,  thats a compression file
<Dillizar> cyzie, E: Couldn't find package foo.deb
<Art4k> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ortsvorsteher> Art4k: which program you need to install?
<Art4k> hydra-gtk
<Dillizar> Art4k, you dont have it in add/remove programs??
<cyzie> Dillizar, replace yoru package
<hechu> Dillizar, its name is not 'foo.deb', just a example.
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> :F
<Memfis> rrplay, I've tried timeout, all it does is increase the time the grub menu is displayed. I found how to add rootdelay : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6107702&postcount=34 however this hasn't solved the problem yet. I've increased it to 80 without success so far.
<Art4k> no
<peterbuldge> Does know why kde would be hanging on the networking icon after logging in?  Is there a log I can check or something?
<rrplay> Memfis  alll things grub  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<rrplay> Memfis, and here http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#timeout
<fifthOf5> anyone got headphones working with ibex and an acer laptop?
<Dillizar> cyzie, i dont know the right name of the package E: Couldn't find package movie-player
<erlnoob> hi, how do I set my system so that each time I logged in, a script/program automatically runs?
<linjunky> how can i change the compiz configuration?
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Memfis> see manual says timeout is not what my problem is.
<Art4k> Dillizar i dont have it in add/remove
<linjunky> thx
<cyzie> Dillizar, is that totem player?
<Dillizar> erlnoob, preferences-admin sessions and add
<Dillizar> yeah cyzie
<Dillizar> erlend, sorry
<Dillizar> erlend, system preferences sessions
<cyzie> Dillizar, apt-get install --reinstall totem
<erlnoob> Dillizar: is there a command line equivalent?
<skurakai> hi. i have trouble with desktop shortcuts. if i create some it looks like text file. no association (only with text editor). Shortcuts on panel works fine.
<hechu> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<prog> Is there an IRC client on ubuntu with DCC queueing? Sth lijke DCCAssist + mIRC
<Art4k> anybody know how to install src.tar.gz file ? I think first need to extract
<prog> ye just tar xvzf it firstly
<Dillizar> ernloob i will PM you
<Art4k> ok
<erlnoob> : ko
<Memfis> Art4k, tar -xvzf src.tar.gz
<prog> then if its source, make sure you heave GCC build-essential linux-headers fakeroot packages [probably more too]
<prog> and then compile it
<Art4k> Memfis ok i extracted , and what need to do now ?
<prog> anyway, im repeating: anyone having irc client with dcc queuing?
<ifroog> bazhang, Thanks.
<prog> artek what files do you have?
<fifthOf5> ibex on an acer laptop - how to stop sound going to the main speakers?
<Memfis> Art4k, ./configure
<Memfis> Art4k, read what proc wrote about GCC utils etc
<Memfis> prog*
<ezerhoden> fifthOf5: are you wanting them to stop playing when using headphones?
<prog> i wasnt in channel then perhaps :P
<prog> sorry memfis ;)
<prog> ah
<prog> nvm
<Memfis> :)
<prog> i misunderstoof you
<Memfis> np.
<fifthOf5> ezerhoden:that's right
<Art4k> Memfis when i type "make" i have a lot of errors
<prog> Yep
<prog> you need packages
<prog> and a compiler
<Art4k> ok
<istvan_> hello all
<fifthOf5> ezerhoden:been fiddling with the preferences in the volume control and found that 'surround' seems to control the headphones ... !
<ezerhoden> fifthOf5: i have noticed that question here before. google may help or someone here can help i am sure. may have to wait
<Art4k> prog do you know some packages and compilers names ?
<fifthOf5> k
<prog> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms
<Myrtti> Art4k: have you searched with package management for that program?
<fifthOf5> ezerhoden:lots of google already..
<Memfis> Art4k, find whats missing, search for it on packages.debian.org then use apt-get install {packagename} then rerun ./configure
<MasterPa> I've got a dummy question: how can I find all files bigger than 1Mb on my filesystem (ubuntu)?
<Myrtti> Memfis: why would he search in DEBIAN.org?
<prog> also check for linux-headers [that depends on your linux core
<Art4k> Memfis ok
<Memfis> sorry I'm used to debian more than ubuntu, does ubuntu have a web based search for current packages like debian does? Besides as ubuntu is debian based shouldn't the packages be the same / similar?
<prog> um
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> Memfis: yes, surprisingly we have packages.ubuntu.com
<prog> theres synaptic anyway
<Myrtti> Memfis: and no, the packages wont be same, perhaps similar, but not adviced to use in Ubuntu.
<MasterPa> can anyone help me?
<prog> what is it MasterPa?
<Memfis> bazhang, thank you. The theory is the same just replace debian t
<Memfis> bazhang, thank you. Art4k The theory is the same just replace debian with ubuntu.
<bazhang> Memfis, actually apt-cache search in the terminal is better
<Art4k> kk
<Memfis> prog, dont know if art4k has a gui installed.
<benkamin> I'm trying to install a win driver for Dell Wireless card using ndiswrapper. Driver installed, but no wireless. can anybody help?
<pop79> bazhang: you still have the away message "I'm busy" on. You must have forgot to take it off
<kou> hey all
<Memfis> bazhang, I agree if you know what you're looking for, but for many beginners it's easier to search the webpage.
<pop79> !howdy |kou
<ubottu> kou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kou> i was wondering where can i find a greek channel ?
<kou> anyone knows?
<Art4k> Memfis mb i copy program link to you , and you will know how to install ? :)
<pop79> kou: hmm...
<jpds> !greek | kou
<ubottu> kou: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<kou> ahhahaa
<leif|> :)
<Memfis> now if everyone's fiinished ripping me to pieces for saying debian instead of ubuntu could I have some help with initramfs dropping to busybox for no real reason?
<kou> i thought u were a bot !
<kou> heheh
<Memfis> Art4k,  No.
<kou> thnx
<Memfis> I've tried timeout & rootdelay, neither of which have solved the problem.
<Agion> hi, is there any program to get duplicated files removed?
<benkamin> anybody has experience with ndiswrapper?
<ezerhoden> fifthOf5: what audio card ?
<ezerhoden> fifthOf5: did you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-73358.html at the bottom
<bertolo> hi. i am i unable do create new X config backup file in nividia settings ?
<bertolo> hi. why am i unable do create new X config backup file in nividia settings ?
<prog> just do backup by yourself? ;d
<prog> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<prog> probably~
<guest_> hi
<Petein> hi
<Petein> how can i reset my audio settings?
<unop> Agion, have a look at fdupes
<prog> petein maybe try alsaconf to reconfigure it?
<Petein> prog:  there's no alsaconf
<prog> then install alsa :P
<njbair> I'm confused about something. When I choose the "normal" setting for visual effects in Ubuntu, is it using compiz?
<prog> Nope
<Agion> unop: thanks
<arcardia> hola
<njbair> So is it just using normal metacity themes?
<arcardia> halo
<arcardia> spanish
<crdlb> njbair: Normal is compiz
<perse> čawes
<arcardia> algien habla español
<c0p3rn1c> how can i install kernell 2.6.28-git5 or higher?
<Andelkrag> ¡Buenas!
<njbair> crdlb, but it's not using emerald themer, right?
<Andelkrag> Oops.
<crdlb> njbair: as is Extra (just with wobbly, etc. enabled); None is the only choice that will give you metacity
<Andelkrag> Wrong language. xD
<arcardia> mebnos mal
<perse> takže o čem to tu je?
<arcardia> k tal¿?
<crdlb> njbair: yes, compiz uses gtk-window-decorator by default, which uses metacity's theme
<leif|> !spanish | arcardia
<ubottu> arcardia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Andelkrag> Hi, arcardia, I think we should not talk in spanish here. :)
<njbair> crdlb, thank you. I ask because I would like to start contributing themes to the community.
<arcardia> okay..don't worry
<Andelkrag> But we can talk in private. :P
<perse> píše tu někdo česky
<arcardia> sorry
<pop79> Please don't speak Spanish here, this is the English channel. As ubottu said above, go to #ubuntu-es
<Andelkrag> Well, pop79, ubottu said it, it's not necessary to repeat it.
<Andelkrag> We can read. :P
<c0p3rn1c> how can i install kernell 2.6.28-git5 or higher?
<c0p3rn1c> on ubuntu intrepid
<fifthOf5> can no-one point me in the right direction to get sound to only use the headphones and not the main speakers of an acer aspire laptop with ibex on?
<pop79> Andelkrag: well soreeeeee!
<dr_Willis> fifthOf5,  i imagine it may be dependant on what sound card chipset is in that thing..    the forums may have some tips
 * Andelkrag picks up his dictionary: "sore... what does that mean?" *thinks
<fifthOf5> dr_Willis: mm, how do i find out what chipset it's using?
<dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<workk1> hi every1
<workk1> need help regarding vidalia
<workk1> Hello
<dr_Willis> hmmm
<prog> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_Willis> !info vidalia
<ubottu> Package vidalia does not exist in intrepid
<dr_Willis> hmm
<workk1> ubottu
<dr_Willis> thats part of the Tor stuff isent it?
<dr_Willis> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dr_Willis> theres some wiki apage guide on settiong up Tor and Privoxy i recall.
<ezerhoden> fifthOf5: what audio card ?
<maverick340> i cant seem to find a decent home finance tool for ubuntu , homebank looks simple but is actually useless
<workk1> dr wills yup
<fifthOf5> ezerhoden:don't know how to find that out, same as chipset, just looking at the links ubottu sent
<dr_Willis> I would check the ubuntu wiki pages for a Tor/Vidiala/Privoxy guide.
<maverick340> i added a savings account and a 'cash in hand' account , when i take out money from cash in hand it puts it back in savings !
<dr_Willis> workk1,  ifyou need more specif help then tell the channel the problem..
<maverick340> GNUcash is too professional dont need that
<workk1> dr_willis
<workk1> check you pvt
<ezerhoden> fifthOf5: lspci will list your hardware
<workk1> i want to show you the error i am getting
<dr_Willis> Talk to the channel workk1  - I know verly little about Tor/that stuff.. other then that it worked when i read the guide.
<workk1> dr_Willis:  its not working for me
<frux> hi
<workk1> when i run vidalia.. after first launch.. it goes off like hanged
<workk1> Feb 21 19:25:38.338 [notice] Tor v0.2.0.31 (r16744). This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686)
<workk1> Feb 21 19:25:38.344 [notice] Initialized libevent version 1.3e using method epoll. Good.
<workk1> Feb 21 19:25:38.344 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<workk1> Feb 21 19:25:38.344 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<workk1> Feb 21 19:25:38.345 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<workk1> Feb 21 19:25:38.345 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<FloodBot2> workk1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fifthOf5> ezerhoden:00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dr_Willis> !pastebin | workk1
<ubottu> workk1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<frux> i want to aquire a class c-net, any idea how many bugs
<Fund> is Hardy supported ?
<workk1> now i need help regarding this error
<workk1> where shall i go... if Non of you in intelligent enough to solve my prob :(
<dr_Willis> Try a diffrent listerner port perhaps..  or perhaps ya are accidently runnign tor twice
<workk1> when i type tor in command prompt it gives error
<workk1> the error i shown you above
<dr_Willis> You do realize  that tor is a service and most likely needs to get ran as root?
<workk1> when i click on GUI based vidalia after open it goes off
<tehboriz> can i install ubuntu 8 on an EXTERNAL hard drive and have it boot if my laptop supports usb boot?
<workk1> i searched the hell of ubuntu forums but no reply there
<workk1> its like non of ubuntu user is aware of it
<dr_Willis> workk1,  tor has a very well documented homepage as well
<workk1> dr_Willis:  i followed it
<Jewbacca> hi, when im trying to load a script on xchat i get this error Unknown file type /home/ishai/.xchat2/perform. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<Jewbacca>  Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script
<workk1> if you can make a pvt then i can share importent things with you
<dr_Willis> I know very little about tor other then what i followed in the guides.
<dr_Willis> and last i used TOR was proberly a year+ ago. I dident find it that usefull for me
<tehboriz> can i install ubuntu 8 on an EXTERNAL hard drive and have it boot if my laptop supports usb boot?
<ziroday> tehboriz: yes
<workk1> dr_Willis:  when i tried to run it as a root user it gives the same error
<tehboriz> ziroday, is the process difficult
<dr_Willis> tehboriz,  ive seen it done befor. there are some things to watch out for
<workk1> when when i tried to run vidalia so it gives error that it is already running, if not then similar process running
<ziroday> tehboriz: take a look at the "Create a USB Boot disk" program on the livecd
<workk1> i checked " TOP" to see if it is running
<tehboriz> dr_Willis, prob is i'm not such a linux fan but it loosk like i'm gonna have to use it because my sata controllers stopped working
<dr_Willis> seting up a Live-desktop with peristant save is fairly easy  thats what the 'create usb boot' does,,. thats not quite the same as an install,.
<workk1> but i got no clue there of any deamon running by tor or vidalia name
<tehboriz> so i don't know much
<Myrtti> workk1: you checked with "ps axu | grep <process name>"?
<tehboriz> can i get a full install with usb boot functionality?
<dr_Willis> tehboriz, "Create a USB Boot disk"  and a 4gb thumbdrive - can make a handy system
<tehboriz> and what's the best distro to go with? size isn't an issue
<workk1> Myrtti:  nops
<ziroday> tehboriz: yes, but its dangerous. You can mess stuff up a treat.
<workk1> what's the syntax of complete command
<dr_Willis> tehboriz,  a full install is also possible. but theres ofte glitzs in that setup
<Myrtti> workk1: try "ps axu | grep vidalia" then
<tehboriz> dammit
<workk1> dr_Willis:  yup i installed it as live destop
<ziroday> tehboriz: thats why its recommended to use the "Create a USB Boot Disk" program
<ezerhoden> fifthOf5: did you get this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-73358.html near the bottom, states lenovo but i dont think that really matters
<Threetimes> I have a bluetooth problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/121042/
<tehboriz> i don't have a flash drive lol
<Fund> Guys is Ubuntu having mirrors error?
<workk1> Myrtti:  can i show you results of that command on main?
<workk1> i hope bot don't get it as flood
<frux> how much cash for ip c-class net
<Myrtti> workk1: use pastebin
<lewis_> Hi, Intrepid does not always detect my CDROM drive on startup. Also, when a cd is running, it will suddenly stop playing and the drive disappear for no apparent reason. Any ideas?
<ziroday> Fund: you can change mirrors if your current one is not working
<tehboriz> ziroday, so if i wanna play it dangerous what do i type in
<n8tuserf> lewis  external usb cdrom drive?
<workk1> administrator@ubuntu:~$ ps axu | grep vidalia
<workk1> 1000      5713  0.0  0.8  50408 17496 ?        Sl   17:29   0:00 vidalia
<workk1> 1000      5716  0.0  0.5  13584 11388 ?        S    17:29   0:02 /usr/sbin/tor -f /home/administrator/.vidalia/torrc ControlPort 9051 HashedControlPassword 16:5BCD13E92A18A56A609B4823D7ACADE1512FB5CFFE1C87F328E69DCD16 CookieAuthentication 0
<workk1> 1000      7882  0.0  0.8  42228 17588 ?        Sl   19:24   0:00 vidalia
<workk1> 1000      8260  0.0  0.0   3236   800 pts/0    R+   19:45   0:00 grep vidalia
<FloodBot2> workk1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Threetimes> lewis_: i have the same problem with my card reader
<ziroday> tehboriz: then you just run the install on the usb drive
<lewis_> Internal in a laptop
<triggerhapp> Should I file this as a bug? Im not sure if it counts as one or if its only me its annoying - sun-java6-plugin requires firefox package, i would rather use abrowser branding than firefox-3.0-branding, but I dont get a choice.
<workk1> Myrtti:  now what do you think about the results
<tehboriz> will it think my usb drive is a usb drive or just a drive
<ziroday> !feisty | Fund its EOL
<ubottu> Fund its EOL: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Myrtti> workk1: did I say "use pastebin"
<tehboriz> i want my usb drive to be my primary
<ziroday> Fund: which is why there are no mirrors. You need to upgrade
<tehboriz> i do realize there's performance issues but there's nothing i can do
<Myrtti> workk1: it's running.
<ziroday> Fund: and please stop PM'ing me, I'll help you here
<workk1> Myrtti:  what's pastebin????
<ziroday> Fund: if you want to install build-essential you will have to upgrade
<n8tuserf> !pastebin | workk1
<ubottu> workk1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<workk1> i see
<ziroday> tehboriz: it will think whatever you tell your bios to think, it will look at it as a drive connected via usb
<ziroday> tehboriz: if you have windows you might want to use wubi instead
<tehboriz> that works for me.. what's wubi
<Jewbacca> anyone here? D:
<Myrtti> !paste | workk1
<ubottu> workk1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<workk1> !pastebin | Myrtti what shall i do
<ubottu> Myrtti what shall i do: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> Fund: I _will_ not help you in PM. Please stay in *this* channel
<workk1> Myrtti:  i got you point
<workk1> if its running then what is the problem
<ziroday> !wubi | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<workk1> Myrtti:  why vidalia stops suddenly.???
<Threetimes> I have a bluetooth problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/121042/
<Myrtti> workk1: erm. it's running.
<tehboriz> my firefox won't work, ziroday so i can't check that myself :\
<Myrtti> workk1: atleast there's a process
<workk1> Myrtti:  see logically as results tells you said it is running... but why i can't see its interface
<workk1> its GUI vidalia
<ziroday> Fund: he probably showed you http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/, however its designed for you to be able to upgrade to newer versions of ubuntu
<Fund> the mirrors is not working just in Ubuntu.com or may I find another mirrors thats working???
<ziroday> tehboriz: well it runs inside windows
<Fund> ziroday I have VPS
<fifthOf5> ubottu:i've been looking at the pages you kindly posted.  on http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel it doesn't list my 'ICH9 family' audio device.  does that mean i'm scuppered?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fund> I can't upgrade by myself
<tehboriz> ziroday, would be nice to have it boot off a hard drive or even better a USB boot windows xp
<Jeruvy> Threetimes: which of the possibles did you check out, could you pastebin the results of that check too pls.
<ziroday> Fund: err the point of a vps is that yes you can upgrade yourself, if not then contact your provider and request that they upgrade you.
<workk1> Myrtti: : now what do you suggest to be done now?
<workk1> should it be stopped or what?
<ziroday> tehboriz: sorry, I'm kinda lost as to what you're trying to do.
<Fund> ziroday, how to upgrade by myself?
<ziroday> Fund: the same way you would do any ubuntu upgrade, as long as you have sudo access you can.
<Fund> gimme the web where can I upgrade
<tehboriz> ziroday, i have no internal hard drives because the controller is dead, but i want to run either windows or linux off an external hard drive (permanently) without any cd's after the installation
<Threetimes> Jeruvy: I just chose "browse files on device" and selected my phone, and after more then 10 seconds of silence a error message with that text showed up
<Myrtti> workk1: have no idea.
<fifthOf5> i've been looking at the pages you kindly posted.  on http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel it doesn't list my 'ICH9 family' audio device.  does that mean i'm scuppered?
<tehboriz> ziroday, i read that with windows it's almost impossible to do, so i'm giving linux a chance
<Jeruvy> Threetimes: follow the error message and pastebin any results.
<workk1> Myrtti: : ok how can it be stopped? what's the syntax of command to stop this running process vidalia
<ziroday> tehboriz: right, well then you wubi won't help you. Just use the "Create a USB disk option" on the livecd and install to it
<Fund> gimme the web where can I upgrade please.
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tehboriz> thanks ziroday
<Threetimes> Jeruvy: what do you mean by "follow the error message"
<Jeruvy> Threetimes: read the error message, DO what it asks, then pastebin the results your your try
<workk1> seems to be Myrtti stopped replying me while i am helpless waiting for him/her to reply
<bazhang> workk1, ask the channel every 30 minutes or so; dont target one user
<workk1> any 1 else... WHO configured vidalia successfully on ubuntu... i need a guide line
<AgentGreen> i was wondering why i cannot use mibbit?
<ziroday> AgentGreen: cannot use mibbit for what?
<Threetimes> Jeruvy: i don't understand what it asks - the lasts sentance means "try another display method and try again". what display method??
<n8tuserf> workk1 -> can you learn on your own with some help?  man signal is a start
<AgentGreen> ziroday, for joining #ubuntu
<workk1> bazhang: i am not taaargetting any1... i need help if i was you i'd have done PDH in ubuntu
<workk1> i swear
 * workk1 PHD
<ziroday> AgentGreen: as far as I know you can join #ubuntu through mibbit, Just follow the bots instructions
<AgentGreen> ziroday, hasn't worked for me
<HOMEMADEJAM> Hey everyone :)
<Lasivian> What is the best portable MP3 player as far as "unix compatibility" is concerned?
<ziroday> AgentGreen: then you need to talk to kind folks in #ubuntu-irc about it
<workk1> n8tuserf: i've tried as much as i could on my own
<AgentGreen> mibbit is an excellent irc provider, and should not be discriminated against
<workk1> but i failed... so am here to ask you Gods of ubuntu
<n8tuserf> workk1 -> a lil more studying, again   type in terminal   man signal
<ziroday> Lasivian: what are you thinking of getting?
<bazhang> !repeat | workk1
<ubottu> workk1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Threetimes> Lasivian: anything that works as a usb thumb drive is ok - look for "no driver" in your local shop
<Jeruvy> Threetimes: I can't be certain since I have no idea what devices you are connecting, what protocals they support, etc. etc.  Review the documentation with your hardware and try to reset the connection between the devices.  It could be they do not support a common protocal (rare..)
<f_newton> workk1, you can always kill all pid
<HOMEMADEJAM> got a little question to ask if that is okay...  When I run the command :  stat -c%s file1 > $test  it says "bash: $test: ambiguous redirect". How do I sort out this problem?
<AgentGreen> workk1, first you bow down three times and light incense
<f_newton> AgentGreen, that is why I so dislike using terms like gods etc in a help room
<workk1> f_newton:  how?
<ziroday> AgentGreen: do you have something we can help you with?
<fifthOf5> what is the convention here for prefixing things with '!' ?
<Threetimes> Jeruvy: my hardware is a LG Viewty and a Sony Erecsson k550i, both with the same results. LG's documentation says nothing about this
<ziroday> !list | fifthOf5
<ubottu> fifthOf5: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_Willis> !bot | fifthOf5
<dr_Willis> :)
<Lasivian> Threetimes: thanks
<ziroday> dr_Willis: beat ya :)
<Memfis> HOMEMADEJAM, I might be wrong try $test=stat -c%s file1
<dr_Willis> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<HOMEMADEJAM> Thanks, i'll give that a try
<Threetimes> haven't checked SE's documentation, but that's less important for me
<fifthOf5> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<f_newton> workk1, I am not that familiar with how ubuntu does things but there is a simple syntax for killing an app it used to be kill all -9 (process id)
<HOMEMADEJAM> Memfis, Nope, that didn't work :/ Thanks anyways
<workk1> !pastebin | f_newton administrator@ubuntu:~$ ps axu | grep vidalia
<workk1> 1000      5713  0.0  0.8  50408 17496 ?        Sl   17:29   0:00 vidalia
<workk1> 1000      5716  0.0  0.5  13584 11388 ?        S    17:29   0:02 /usr/sbin/tor -f /home/administrator/.vidalia/torrc ControlPort 9051 HashedControlPassword 16:5BCD13E92A18A56A609B4823D7ACADE1512FB5CFFE1C87F328E69DCD16 CookieAuthentication 0
<workk1> 1000      7882  0.0  0.8  42228 17588 ?        Sl   19:24   0:00 vidalia
<workk1> 1000      8260  0.0  0.0   3236   800 pts/0    R+   19:45   0:00 grep vidalia
<ubottu> f_newton administrator@ubuntu:~$ ps axu | grep vidalia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FloodBot2> workk1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fifthOf5> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<f_newton> workk1, you will get booted for taht
<fifthOf5> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_Willis> wow the main user is named administrator.. talk about a long login :)
<Memfis> HOMEMADEJAM, did you then echo $test ?
<ziroday> !msgthebot | fifthOf5
<ubottu> fifthOf5: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Memfis> what error did you get?
<workk1> f_newton:  i sick of this flooding warnings
<workk1> please check you pvt
<ziroday> workk1: please use pastebin.
<HOMEMADEJAM> Memfis, yeah, and it returned blank :/
<bazhang> workk1, use paste.ubuntu.com
<f_newton> workk1, paste in an online paste bin not in channel
<n8tuserf> workk1 -> you dont like to follow rules around here, please do so, you've been asked several times
<f_newton> obviously he doesnt know how
<AgentGreen> i have a question: what is the sudo  password for? Seems like pseudo security to me
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Paddy_EIRE> read tht
<Paddy_EIRE> *that
<dr_Willis> AgentGreen,  it actually adds another layer of security.. and of course sudo has othe ruses.
<Tabasco> !sudo
<Jewbacca_> a
<fyskam> I did just install xubuntu and since I have a s3 card and the correct driver is s3virge I want that. But when logging in, exactly when xfce has loaded completely, X craches (or something) and gdm restarts.
<fyskam> 1. Anyone who know of the problem? 2. Anyone know where I should look for errors? /var/log/*xorg* /var/log/gdm/* says *nothing*
<fyskam> 3. or just simply, anyone how know of the solution?
<setuid> Anyone know where I put things I want to restart after coming out of suspend? (like kicking my laptop's fan into full-speed)
<Paddy_EIRE> fysaen, 1. Did you try google before you came here  2. Have you looked on the ubuntuforums or launchpad 3. I like cake
<fyskam> Please! Just *any* debugging help!
<AgentGreen> dr_Willis, what other uses? The reason i ask is coz i recently intalled Ubuntu on someone's laptop who wanted to replace Vista. She unfortuanatly forgot her password. All i had to do was passwd <username> and put in a new one
<Fund> I want to upgrade from Feisty to Interpid ( I have VPS ) no graphical interface.. so I have just to install ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso ???
<ziroday> AgentGreen: so you just opened a terminal and typed in passwd <username>? How did you login?
<n8tuserf> setuid -> the hope was events likes that should be handled with events rules, somehow event is not quite there yet in linux
<HOMEMADEJAM> Does anyone else have any idea why running:  stat -c%s file1 > $test   returns: "bash: $test: ambiguous redirect"  ?
<bullgard4> Why can mc display the contents of the file  /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kino.mo but not Poedit?
<ziroday> Fund: well that would be a reinstall, did you read the guide in !upgrade?
<dr_Willis> AgentGreen,  check the various documets/tutorials on sudo. It has a variaty of uses to allow specifi users to do   specilized admin tasks.  the way  'sudo command' works is the most general way its used.
<setuid> n8tuserf, There's triggers there already
<setuid> n8tuserf, I just don't know where they go
<AgentGreen> ziroday, easy, reboot and press esc and opted for root without X
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, they are two different applications perhaps ;O
<ziroday> AgentGreen: right, and your point is?
<setuid> apm/suspend.d/ or acpi/suspend.d/ or somewhere else
<n8tuserf> setuid -> look into how the scripts in  /etc/event.d  are done.. those are event triggers and response script i believe
<AgentGreen> ziroday, that anyone can do this making redundant the security function of having a password
<Fund> if I have Feisty I cant upgrade to Interpid
<Fund> right???
<Paddy_EIRE> right
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: This is certainly true but does not answer my questions.
<Fund> just to Gutsy
<ziroday> AgentGreen: physical access always mean root access. No matter what OS you're using. You can set a bios and grub password if you wish.
<dr_Willis> AgentGreen,    thats one way to get into recvovery mode.. you can priotext that more if you want.
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, yeah.. it does
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<ziroday> Fund: you need to go through gutsy, and then to hardy, and then to intrepid. You can't go straight from gusty to intrepid
<dr_Willis> AgentGreen,  the thing to rember about linux is that its MUCH more then a 'single user/desktop' OS.
<setuid> I guess I could just put it in an hourly cron job
<n8tuserf> Fund -> if you are contemplating upgrade, do a fresh install, not a chain of upgrades
<Paddy_EIRE> I agree with n8tuserf Fund
<AgentGreen> dr_Willis, ok, right, that may be the key for me understanding the reason for sudo... It just seemed superflous if all anyone had to do was go into recovery mode to change password and theryby access the entire system
<ziroday> n8tuserf: he is upgrading his VPS, its not so easy to just stick a disk in
<Guest687> Hey all. Just installed v8.10 Ubuntu over the top of FC3 (Formatted Partition, etc.). All I'm getting now is GNU GRUB v0.95. grub> prompt. What can I do to fix this?
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ziroday> Guest687: reinstall grub
<AgentGreen> dr_Willis, i thougth the password was more sacred than that. For eg, lose/forget it and you need to reinstall entire os. That would give the passwd meaning
<n8tuserf> ziroday -> i dont know what a VPS term is, but it can be done with such things a debootstrap, no need for cdrom
<dr_Willis> AgentGreen,  you could boot a live cd and get to most anything anyway.
<ziroday> n8tuserf: virtual private server, as in its in a different country, no physical access
<dr_Willis>  having to reinstall due to a frogotten password = Microsoft thinking. :)
<Fund> W: GPG error: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com feisty-backports Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<Fund> what is that
<ziroday> AgentGreen: and you can change the windows password if you forget it too. Once again physical access = root access.
<ziroday> Fund: it is a warning, don't worry about it.
<Memfis> HOMEMADEJAM, give me a mo, I think I may have the answer
<n8tuserf> ziroday -> thats limits one abilities to do upgrade of new os, lest there are facilities to allow for them
<chester_m> Hi everybody, there's something that stop me to change definitivly to ubuntu, it's iTunes, ok i know that exists a lot of altetrnatives, i tried all of them. I tried to install iTunes by wine and now by Playonlinux (a frontend of wine), works but very very slowly, anyonw knows a way to do things working good? (sorry bad english)
<bazhang> chester_m, wine is it.
<AgentGreen> ziroday, seems lock and key is more meaningful then in terms of passwd. Now i see that it actually means nothing as it stands coz one can jsut change it in 2secs
<bazhang> chester_m, if you must have iTunes that is
<HOMEMADEJAM> Memfis, Okay sure, thanks :)
<ziroday> AgentGreen: correct, and its always been like that. No matter what OS you use
<chester_m> bazhang, but iTunes works really really slow
<dr_Willis> Theres 'secure' theres 'paranoid' then theres 'tinfoil hat paranoid'
<dr_Willis> :)
<ziroday> AgentGreen: you can limit it by encrypting your hard drive, bios and grub passwords access but bottom line is physical access = root access
<n8tuserf> chester_m -> i dont know if vlc  plays itunes format, you tried yet?
<AgentGreen> LOL, when i think of my linux guru at the time who made me conjure up large long complicated passwords that no one would ever break when anyone can actually come along and change it - like that
<AgentGreen> well, thx for explaining a little
<dr_Willis> Without Physical security - you got no actual security. :) thats why you keep the server rooms locked.
<chester_m> itunes format? n8tuserf, there's no itunes format :p i want itunes because it organizes my music in a perfect way
<setuid> And networked machines unplugged
<setuid> ;)
<ziroday> AgentGreen: well thats because unauthorized remote access is a helluva lot more likely then unauthorized physical access, as well as that the latter is easier to combat
<AgentGreen> right
<Izinucs> chester_m: if you must have iTunes then run windows as either a dual boot or inside of virtual box as a vm
<n8tuserf> chester_m -> i dont know, i dont play music much, im ignorant of such formats.
<oCean_> HOMEMADEJAM: well, the $file has to be declared first. If it's an empty variable, that's the error you'll get
<KilasImbang> Suddenly LogOut w/o any warning or error message when testing java on http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml . It is happen when I try scrolling the page. Only that page, not else.  Any one have the same problem? Please let me know. thanks ..
<chester_m> Izinucs, it's not a good way.
<n8tuserf> KilasImbang -> all the time?
<oCean_> HOMEMADEJAM: "myfile=/tmp/output.txt" and then "stat -c%s >$myfile" and you will result with the output in /tmp/output.txt
<KilasImbang> ﻿n8tuserf: yes
<Izinucs> chester_m: your options are limited... pick one.. have you tried songbird?
<Memfis> sorry irc crashed :)
<n8tuserf> KilasImbang -> i guess that tells you your java install is not quite correct yet
<setuid> Write Once, Debug Everywere
<setuid> er, Everywhere
<chester_m> Izinucs, songbird is awsome, but don't organize
<a> hi everybody, I have a question about xubuntu
<KilasImbang> ﻿n8tuserf: thx, i'll check them ot
<n8tuserf> setuid job security  :P
<KilasImbang> out*
<blueeyez> At this moment i got 3 GB ddr2 667 MHZ ram in my laptop, would it do so many chnages if i upgraded to 4 GB ram?
<setuid> blueeyez, Yes, well... Windows wouldn't support it and Linux would go faster
<Threetimes> Is there anyway of using an iPod with linux (i believe you need iTunes, but I don't like wine, vm's and dual-booting) - or anyway without iTunes?
<oCean_> HOMEMADEJAM: err, there is a typo in my command, 2nd should be "stat -c%s file > $myfile" , where 'file' is the actual file you want to stat
<ziroday> Threetimes: which ipod?
<blueeyez> well i only use Linux:)
<HOMEMADEJAM> oCean_, thanks, I'll give that a try
<setuid> Threetimes, Amarok
<Memfis> HOMEMADEJAM, got it
<bazhang> Threetimes, sure, gtkpod, rhythmbox and others
<Memfis> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuserf> while the channel is quiet, anyone have that new Netgear 614L  opensource router ? any insights one can give.. its 49 dolares..
<ziroday> blueeyez: take a look at your current memory usage
<a> Is there a GCONF-EDITOR equivalent for xubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blueeyez> But would i could feel it on my laptop?
<Threetimes> any iPod, I dom't have any, I just wanted to know, but thank for the quick answers
<ziroday> n8tuserf: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Memfis> homemadejam : http://paste.ubuntu.com/121051/
<ziroday> a: yes gconf-editor
<blueeyez> well right now i use nearly 500 MB ram but i use a vitual machne sometimes
<Guest687> Just another little question, I'm wanting to make a copy of Ubuntu for distribution with computers I sell. Is there anyway I can change the graphics such as the ones on the GNOME menu, the backgrounds, icons, bootup graphic, theme, etc.
<Izinucs> blueeyez: linux 32 bit will only see 3.x of the ram as well..
<a> ziroday, I have tried it but it is missing the NETWORKING part
<n8tuserf> Guest687 -> try remastering it
<ziroday> blueeyez: well there is your answer, note that you will need 64bit to use 4GB's of ram
<ziroday> a
<Guest687> How would I do that?
<blueeyez> Why does Linux 32 bit not see more then 3 GB?
<ziroday> a: networking part?
<n8tuserf> Guest687 -> kindly google for such topic
<Threetimes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<setuid> blueeyez, Sure it does
<ikonia> blueeyez: thats 32bit in general, not linux
<MoTec> A 32 bit processor can only address 4gb of RAM, generally.
<a> the networking section
<a> or folder, whatever you call it
<MidnightDevil> God I had no idea that the font type would be so important on the theme
<Izinucs> blueeyez: it's not just linux.. all 32 bit OS's work that way.. just the nature of the beast..
<Memfis> HOMEMADEJAM, ok ?
<blueeyez> okay, thanks for help:)
<HINDYhat> Hello, is anyone willing to help me with wireless configuration?
<a> I am trying to get my PPTP vpn working and the only way seems to be through there
<MoTec> http://www.ofzenandcomputing.com/zanswers/1079 Good article on the 32bit 4GB limit.
<HINDYhat> (I've done ndiswrapper etc., it just won't work)
<HOMEMADEJAM> Memfis, Great! thanks for that
<n8tuserf> !wireless | HINDYhat   you have read this ..
<Memfis> np :)
<ubottu> HINDYhat   you have read this ..: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HINDYhat> Yes I have.
<n8tuserf> HINDYhat -> what chip does your wifi card have?
<HINDYhat> My card is a WMP54GS.
<HINDYhat> Broadcom 802.11 something.. I forgot.
<bazhang> usb dongle HINDYhat ?
<HINDYhat> bazhang, what?
<HINDYhat> So anyway, yeah I've tried ndiswrapper.
<n8tuserf> HINDYhat -> broadcom.. oh that infamous one.. ill pass, ill let someone else loss hair, i barely have none..:P
<bazhang> HINDYhat, ie not internal, but usb (external = dongle)
<HINDYhat> bazhang, no it's PCI.
<HINDYhat> o.O
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Could some help me out with a link or two of the most current Wireless Network Adapters that works great with Ibex 8.10 - be much appreciated.
<HINDYhat> I've also installed ndisgtk.
<nite_johnboy> *someone
<HINDYhat> It tells me that the hardware was detected after installing the drivers.
<HINDYhat> Yet still, nothing.
<bazhang> HINDYhat, and ifconfig lists it?
<HINDYhat> Yup.
<perlmonkey> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 with the intention of installing the Ubuntu Mythtv package.. is it worth while reinstalling from the Mythubuntu 8.04 iso instead?
<HINDYhat> iwconfig also lists wlan0 as a wireless interface. I've tried manually configuring the network via the terminal.
<bazhang> HINDYhat, and you associated with an ap?
<a> I have a netgear WIFI card which cost me 9 bucks and it worked right from the start
<HINDYhat> bazhang, I don't know what that means (I'm a noob with this stuff).
<BSG7> last ubuntu update rewrote menu.lst without backing up the original.  Is there an automated process to install back grub with dual boot to windows like it does during install?
<n8tuserf> perlmonkey -> its always worthwhile to learn new things :)
<bazhang> HINDYhat, you are trying to access the home wifi hotspot?
<perlmonkey> can someone advise how to find out whether my motherboard is 32bit or 64bit?
<ehird> What's the easiest way to get an Ubuntu system with kde 4.2, from scratch?
<HINDYhat> bazhang, yeah I guess.
<HINDYhat> Be right back...
<n8tuserf> perlmonkey -> are you running linux on it now?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: nothing to do with your boardboard
<perlmonkey> n8tuserf does that mean it's better to install the packages or go for the mythtv iso?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: it's your cpu
<nite_johnboy> This looks like a good site for wireless adapters - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<a> perlmonkey -> depends on the processor that you are using,
<Jewbacca> why txt files are unknown type for me? :(
<perlmonkey> n8tuserf yes
<n8tuserf> perlmonkey -> sudo  dmidecode and read the long list to find out
<perlmonkey> ok i will look up my cpu on invoice
<Jewbacca> hi, when im trying to LOAD -e on xchat i get this error Unknown file type /home/ishai/.xchat2/perform. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<Jewbacca>  Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script
<a> If it is a new CPU its probably 64bit
<a> Has anyboy been ably to get a PPTP vpn client to work on XUBUNTU?
<nite_johnboy> bazhang; Is this best link for wireless pci cards & usb adapters - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported ? ?
<bazhang> nite_johnboy, which card do you have
<HINDYhat> Okay, back.
<nite_johnboy> bazhang; You know of any other links that might be helpful ? ?
<n8tuserf> a nice tip for those wanting to read the man pages in a nice formatted page..  man -t commandhere > outputtestfile;  ghostview outputtestfile
<HINDYhat> If it's any help, when installing the drivers with ndisgtk, clicking on "Configure Networks" told me something about not being a network configuration program installed.
<nite_johnboy> bazhang; Trying to help out my 13yr old grandaughter who lives about 120miles from me that installed Ibex but has a (I believe she said a Netgear) pci card.
<calamari> anyone here use bootchart much?
<a> Has anyboy been ably to get a PPTP vpn client to work on XUBUNTU?
<nite_johnboy> bahzang; Just trying to give her a link or two that she could pick an easy to run USB adapter.
<bazhang> nite_johnboy, does the system recognize it?
<a> able
<Jewbacca> hi guys, i have a .rar archive with file.cfg (for a video game) and i cant open them :(
<n8tuserf> calamari -> what does that do for you?
<nite_johnboy> bazhang; I'm not sure - talked to her about it briefly on the phone and didn't get enough details.
<Lasivian> I need to get a usb cd-rom, anyone using one of these with Ubuntu already? thanks
<ikonia> Lasivian: many times
<Fund> what package to download that can make me use =>> SVN CO url
<calamari> n8tuserf what do you mean? i have used it to create a png of my boot process, but im not exactly sure whateverthing means
<bazhang> nite_johnboy, the command ifconfig will tell, lspci and lsusb (for finding the card chipset) are handy too
<Lasivian> oh, wait a minute, isn;t there a list of known-functional hardware someplace?
<ikonia> Fund: subvversion
<ikonia> !hcl > Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian, please see my private message
<Fund> sudo apt-get install subvversion
<nite_johnboy> bazhang; She is willing to go and purchase another USB adapter that would be a no brainer. Just plug it in and it works type.
<Fund> ??
<Lasivian> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> Fund: search for the package name
<n8tuserf> calamari -> so many applicatons out there, i asked what that app do for you...
<dr_Willis> as much as  anything wireless 'just works' :) its amazing how hard getting wireless going can be - even under other os's :)
<a> For  all of you that are having trouble with the WIFI... sometimes it is better to buy a compatible one than spending time trying to get your to work
<n8tuserf> nite_johnboy -> linux is not a plug n play os though.. so some config handling is required
<Fund> what its name
<Jewbacca> hi, when im trying to load a script with xchat, i get Unknown file type /home/ishai/.xchat2/perform. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<Jewbacca>  Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz helppppppp
<a> they are really cheap you can get them on eBay for nothing
<Fund> subvversion???
<ikonia> Fund: subversion
<ikonia> Fund: search for the package ??? why is that hard
<n8tuserf> a -> you realized that even same brand and model has different chips internally and does not guarantee same ?
<savanik> I just got subversion set up last night. Is the repository you're trying to access on Sourceforge?
<ikonia> josspyker: the error message is being clear, the file you are trying to load is an unknown file type - eg: it doesn't know what to do with it, maybe if you get a perl or python module it "may" know what to do with it
<ikonia> josspyker: sorry not you
<chanti> hallo
<nite_johnboy> n8tuserf; Yes - In realize that - my granddaughter is 16 - a bright girl. But this is her 1st install (that she did without my help) of Ibex.
<ikonia> Jewbacca: the error message is being clear, the file you are trying to load is an unknown ile type - eg: it doesn't know what to do with it, maybe if you get a perl or python module it "may" know what to do with it
<nite_johnboy> n8tuserf; I know there are some chipset USB adapters THAT are easier then others to configure in Ibex 8.10 - THis would be a true statement correct ?
<n8tuserf> nite_johnboy -> am referring to wifi/networking stuff, not a plug and play thing
<Jewbacca> ikonia, its a .txt file ;D, how to fix plz ? :(
<palio> hi
<aolko> hello all)
<aolko> PLZ help me
<perlmonkey> i'm running AMD Athlon 64 4000+
<ikonia> Jewbacca: xchat does not know what to do with it - the error message is being quite clear
<perlmonkey> is that 64 bit
<palio> hi aolko
<ikonia> perlmonkey: then it will support 64bit if you wish to use it
<Jewbacca> ikonia, i understand that, but how i make .txt files not unknown?
<perlmonkey> ikonia: should I use it? whats the difference
<a> yes pearlmonkey
<nite_johnboy> n8tuserf; Yes I see now - So if you know of a USB adapter that might might the easiest for her to configure - that would be helpful.
<aolko> HOW TO INSTALL KDE & GNOME for Xubuntu???
<Izinucs> perlmonkey: not unless you're using a 64 bit os
<n8tuserf> nite_johnboy -> yes there are some easier to configure and some are difficult
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> oh
<aolko> HOW TO INSTALL KDE & GNOME for Xubuntu???
<ikonia> Jewbacca: xchat may not know what to do with a text file - and it's not the extension (.txt) its the content that determains what data is in it
<savvas> aolko: SUDO APT-GET INSTALL KDE
<booksbuggy> how do i start nautillas in gnome with root?
<ikonia> aolko: you don'n't need to use caps
<a> right, you have to use a 64 bit OS of course
<Izinucs> aolko: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<savvas> aolko: case sensitive though
<Jewbacca> ikonia, when i open rars files, next to the .txt files i also have type unknown
<perlmonkey> is a 64 bit OS better?
<perlmonkey> will go faster?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: so they are unknown types then
<ikonia> Jewbacca: speak to the person you got them off
<ikonia> perlmonkey: no
<perlmonkey> :-/
<a> Pearlmonkey.. only if you have lots of memmory
<NativeAngels> i would like to know is it possible to
<Jewbacca> ikonia, i fixed it last time, i cant remember how
<perlmonkey> i got 1 gb
<Jewbacca> ikonia, those files are mine, they are backups
<Izinucs> perlmonkey: not neccessarily
<nite_johnboy> n8tuserf; So would you say this would be one of the best links to send along to here in an email ? < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported >
<ikonia> Jewbacca: run "file" against them
<n8tuserf> nite_johnboy -> my experience with usb wifi stuff is not positive in linux, so i dont recommend any
<bazhang> aolko, savvas ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are the packages to install
<Jewbacca> ikonia, what do you mean
<ikonia> Jewbacca: I mean run the command "file" against them
<a> pearlmonkey, that is too little, you pprobably need 4gb or more
<aolko> And where is russian support IRC channel?
<NativeAngels> is it possible to create ips on a linux box
<Jewbacca> ikonia, against who? :(
<n8tuserf> nite_johnboy -> that seems a good place to start, yes
<ikonia> Jewbacca: the files
<perlmonkey> phew
<savvas> bazhang: doesn't that replace xubuntu-desktop?
<Jewbacca> ikonia, how
<Izinucs> !ru | aolko
<ikonia> Jewbacca: run the command "file" against the physical files
<perlmonkey> will upgrade
<ubottu> aolko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jewbacca> ikonia, i dont understand
<bazhang> savvas, no; you just log into the new environment
<n8tuserf> NativeAngels -> what are you asking? ips?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: there is a command - called "file" run it against the files you are having a problem with
<qcjn> hi, need help with rsync http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1343722
<savvas> bazhang: ah, ok, thanks for the tip!
<nite_johnboy> n8tuserf; Ok cool - Where she lives she can not easily get a CAT5 ethernet cable to her computer.
<Jewbacca> ikonia, cant you just tell me why i cant extract .txt files? :(
<perlmonkey> will i get capped if i download an iso? im on Virgin Media
<calamari> jewbacca, you cant extract text files, they arent archives
<ikonia> Jewbacca: you don't extract text files - I'm asking you to run file so we can find out more info to help you fix it
<Jewbacca> calamari, they are in archive
<ikonia> Jewbacca: then they are not text files
<a> Perlmonkey, but even if you upgrade the memry and the OD, the applications need to be programed for running in 64bit
<savvas> Jewbacca: what are you trying to do? real live example?
<Jewbacca> ikonia, yes they are, i already done that before but i forgot how
<Jewbacca> savvas, ah?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: archives are not text files
<nite_johnboy> n8userf; For me it's a no brainer - just run some CAT5 - put on ends and I'm done.
<perlmonkey> a: i'm going to run only the 64 bit Mythubuntu iso
<n8tuserf> nite_johnboy -> oh well, you can send her one,
<ikonia> Jewbacca: run file against the physical files so we can find out more info
<NativeAngels> i would like to know when customers go to a hosting company, there customers are given ips for there shells how do they assign these to the customers
<Jewbacca> ikonia, the text files are in the archive 8D
<savvas> Jewbacca: post the text file at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Jewbacca: text files are not an archive
<Jewbacca> savvas, its a cfg from my game
<a> so it will be hard to notive any difference un spedd, you are probably going to go slower, Where you will see a huge difference is running databases
<perlmonkey> a: i like your nick the best
<Jewbacca> ikonia, the text files re inside an archive 8(
<ikonia> Jewbacca: run file against them so we can find out more info
<Izinucs> Jewbacca: right mouse click the archive
<savvas> Jewbacca: what's the name of the archive?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: then stop arguing and do the debugging we ask for
<savanik> Does anyone know what the proper channel to ask about getting compile errors would be? For things like "'atof' was not declared in this scope" when I know I included stdlib.h
<a> 64bit is not there yet, in my opinion
<Jewbacca> savanik, its my archive, its called etconfig
<Jewbacca> savvas, its .rar
<savvas> Jewbacca: then: unrar x etconfig.rar
<perlmonkey> 64bit is not ready for mainstream consumption
<n8tuserf> savanik -> try #c
<ikonia> savvas: in the source maintainers channel
<a> thanks perlmonkey
<perlmonkey> but has some advantages in certain applications, is what you're saying
<Jewbacca> savvas, when i extract the files, everything extract except the txt files
<ikonia> Jewbacca: run the debugging we are asking for
<a> yes, 64bit for database servers is the best
<nite_johnboy> n8tuserf; I think that is best suggestion - I will test a few here in my office - and send it to her in the mail. She is a proud little 16yr old and didn't want Papa to send her one - BUt would be best way to go.
<savvas> Jewbacca: follow ikonia's commands and debugging requests :)
<Jewbacca> savvas, how do i dubbug
<a> I have one at work with 16gb of memory and it is fast as hell
<ikonia> Jewbacca: your on your own now
<ikonia> Jewbacca: if you can't be bothered to listen
<Jewbacca> D:
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savvas> Jewbacca: ikonia asks you questions, you answer
<nite_johnboy> n8tuserf; Thanks
<Jewbacca> ikonia, i listen but i dont understand
<Jewbacca> im new
<perlmonkey> is Intel 1.6Ghz dual core 64 bit
<nite_johnboy> bazhang; THanks
<Jewbacca> you say run debug, wtf is debug
<ikonia> perlmonkey: this is not hardware
<n8tuserf> nite_johnboy -> you are welcome
<a> Has anyboy been able to get a PPTP vpn client to work on XUBUNTU?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: control your language please
<bazhang> perlmonkey, core2duo?
<perlmonkey> i dunno dual core it says
<Jewbacca> ikonia, what seems obvious for you, might not be the same for others
<bazhang> perlmonkey, core2 is core duo is not
<a> Dual core means you have two CPUs
<Jewbacca> ikonia, so when you say run debug or run, it doesnt say anything to me
<ironrose> I keep getting "Reading Files Needed to Boot" when booting Ubuntu. Its not an error that prevents anything, it's just an annoyance. It has to do with my swap drive. I just dunno how to fix it. Please help.
<a> Two CPUs in one
<ikonia> Jewbacca: I didn't say to run debug - you didn't listen
<perlmonkey> i see
<josher4> what is a good firewall program for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Jewbacca, dont target one user; repeat every 30 minutes or so
<Jewbacca> ikonia, i have an archive (rar) which i put txt files inside it
<ikonia> Jewbacca: iptables is the core firewall
<n8tuserf> josher4 -> iptables
<savanik> josher4 - ipchains
<josher4> thanks
<Fund> when I use svn co url
<ikonia> Jewbacca: I read your problem and gave you specific instructions to do so we could debug and gain more info
<perlmonkey> i've been targetted
<ikonia> savanik: ipchains is dead
<oCean_> perlmonkey: "sudo lshw -C cpu" shows you all the details on your cpu
<Jewbacca> ikonia, you told me to run against files, i have no idea what that means
<Titan8990> ironrose, I believe the only way around that is to not use initrd
<savvas> ikonia: mind if I step in?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: re-read - I didn't tell you that
<perlmonkey> oCean_ thanks
<ikonia> savvas: please
<n8tuserf> Jewbacca -> i suspect you have one of those warez  .rar files and you are trying to extract it?
<Jewbacca> ikonia, i have a rar archive on my desktop, what should i do
<Fund> ircd@3464:/$ svn co https://evilnet.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/eviln/nefarious-1.2/
<Fund> svn: Can't make directory 'nefarious-1.2': Permission denied
<savvas> Jewbacca: let's start from the top
<savanik> Ah, iptables it is, then.
<Jewbacca> n8tuserf, no, its my backup config for my game
<ikonia> Fund: you don't have permissions to the directory you want to extract to
<ironrose> Titan8990: whats initrd?
<savvas> Jewbacca: you want to extract a text file that's in a etconfig.rar file, right?
<perlmonkey> feels hot like summer in UK
<Jewbacca> savvas, yep
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok, where is that etconfig.rar located? do you know the full path to it?
<Titan8990> ironrose, it is what allows linux to boot on any hardware
<Jewbacca> savvas, its located inside the desktop
<a> XUBUNTU and PPTP anybody? Please?
<ikonia> a: that's not a question
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok, open a new terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and execute: cd Desktop
<ikonia> a: that's just random words, if you want help please ask a question
<ironrose> Titan8990: but before i deleted the original swap drive, it was fine
<Jewbacca> savvas, im there
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok now type: file etconfig.rar
<Titan8990> ironrose, did you update /etc/fstab to point to the new swap drive?
<savvas> Jewbacca: what does the command reply?
<Jewbacca> savvas, etconfig.rar: RAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok, now execute: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ironrose> Titan8990: yes, i followed everything in here, http://ggts.net/2008/05/13/reading-files-needed-to-boot/
<Ubuntubruger9> How do i get direct rendering to run?
<savvas> Jewbacca: enter your password (won't be shown) and press enter
<perlmonkey> Swagger
<Jewbacca> ok savvas its done
<perlmonkey> to walk from side to side
<Jewbacca> savvas, look, if i fix this, then my problem solved Unknown file type /home/ishai/.xchat2/perform. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<Jewbacca>  Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script
<bazhang> !ot > perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey, please see my private message
<Jewbacca> it doesnt recognize the .txt
<perlmonkey> bazhang: I don't see it
<Jewbacca> my ubuntu dont recognize .txt, thats why i cant extract
<ikonia> Jewbacca: no !
<Jewbacca> yes !!!
<Jewbacca> its a fact that last time when i solved it, it worked !
<ikonia> Jewbacca: that is not what is going on
<bazhang> Jewbacca, that is not likely.
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok, now execute: unrar x etconfig.rar
<perlmonkey> "to swagger" is to walk from side to side?
<savvas> Jewbacca: post the output at www.pastebin.com
<ikonia> perlmonkey: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<bazhang> perlmonkey, its offtopic here
<ikonia> perlmonkey: can you please keep to that topic
<perlmonkey> sorry
<savvas> Jewbacca: and give me the link to that paste
<perlmonkey> yes
<barba> hot chat?
<ikonia> barba: no, ubuntu support discussion only
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat perlmonkey
<barba> ok,sorry
<perlmonkey> ok
<Jewbacca> savvas, it worked
<savvas> Jewbacca: I need to see the output at www.pastebin.com
<Jewbacca> savvas, http://pastebin.com/d439bc987
<savvas> thanks
<Maarek> question:  my server is running ubuntu 8.10 and I got modmono to work, but it's only working for IE and not Mozilla.  Any ideas why?
<Jewbacca> i get this error when im trying to load a script on xchat, its a .txt file  Unknown file type /home/ishai/.xchat2/perform. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<Jewbacca>  Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script
<n8tuserf> Maarek -> mozilla has a plugin to switch user agent
<ikonia> Jewbacca: the error message is making it clear
<ikonia> Jewbacca: the file type is unknown to xchat it is suggesting you need a plugin to interperate it
<Jewbacca> ikonia, what you assume is obvious might no be the same with others
<Maarek> n8tuserf: switch user agent?
<Maarek> in Windows
<ikonia> Jewbacca: it's telling you in clear english
<Jewbacca> ikonia, english is not my native lang
<ikonia> Jewbacca: plus I've also told you a few lines up
<dougl> :)
<Jewbacca> ikonia, meanwhile its the other guy who fixed my problem :(
<Izinucs> ikonia: pretend he doesn't know anything about a computer .. what would you suggest he do?
<n8tuserf> Maarek -> yes -- mozilla has a plugin called  user agent switcher
<Jewbacca> not computer, but linux !
<Ubuntubruger9> How do I get direct rendering to run?
<savvas> Jewbacca: post the output of this command at www.pastebin.com : find . -name "*.cfg" -exec file "{}" \;
<Maarek> n8tuserf: ok, I'll try that
<ikonia> Jewbacca: ok - so do you understand the problem now ?
<Jewbacca> no i dont
<Ubuntubruger9> How do I get direct rendering to run?
<dougl> Jewbacca, but the problem is fixed?
<Jewbacca> savvas, http://pastebin.com/d97c8bdb
<f_newton> Jew bacca? a hairy israelite?
<Izinucs> Ubuntubruger9: what kind of video card do you have?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: the application xchat does not know how to deal with the type of data that is in that file, it is suggesting you may need a plugin or a module (perl/python) to interperate the data in that file
<Jewbacca> dougl, no
<rocko> how do I know what driver my card is using ?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: does that make sense to you now ?
<Maarek> n8tuserf: I just ran the install, but it's still showing the asp code instead of what suppose to be there
<Jewbacca> ikonia, no since how i install python?
<oCean_> Jewbacca: why not focus on the help savvas is offering you. He's doing a great job in helping you.
<Jewbacca> ikonia, there are 2 cmds in that file, auth and mode
<n8tuserf> Maarek -> asp is windows centric,
<Izinucs> ikonia: it restates the error he's getting but not how to remedy it.
<Jewbacca> when i write them on xchat its working
<Jewbacca> when i write them as script its not working
<ikonia> Jewbacca: you open the package manager and search for "python" then mark it for install, however I don't think it's just python, I suspect you'll need a an xchat module, rather than python
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok, so what are you trying to do with the files from etconfig.rar ?
<Maarek> n8tuserf: yeah figures, I'll stick with php, I find it much easier anyways
<cga> hi all, a friend of my brother just bought a mini 9 with xp. i want to put ubuntu on it. which ubuntu do you advice? ubuntu or ubuntu netbook remix?
<Jewbacca> when i open an archive next to the text files i get type unknown
<Jewbacca> savvas, those txt files are configs for my video game
<dougl> rar installed?
<Jewbacca> yes
<kane77> anyone have been to this year's FOSDEM?
<n8tuserf> Maarek -> oh come on, lol.. get into the bleeding edge, xml based
<ikonia> Jewbacca: http://www.xchat.org/xchatdox2.html
<Jewbacca> it can extract everything but txt files
<Jewbacca> no no i remember last time some guy told me to install something and everything worked
<ikonia> Jewbacca: that link shows that "script" files should be written in perl, which explains why it doesn't know how to just take your two commands
<savvas> Jewbacca: so you are saying there are .txt files in etconfig.rar ?
<cga> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Maarek> n8tuserf:  I'll get that, right now I'm being asked to add WordPress to a webpage I'm building
<Jewbacca> yes savvas
<Maarek> *I'll get to that*
<Jewbacca> and near them i see type:unknown
<savvas> Jewbacca: can you tell me where you got that etconfig.rar ?
<Jewbacca> savvas, i made it myself :x
<n8tuserf> Maarek -> good luck
<dougl> :)
<savvas> Jewbacca: what did you use?
<f_newton> heh
<Jewbacca> winrar
<dougl> and the plot thickens
<Maarek> n8tuserf: thanks
<cga> ubottu: !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<cga> ubottu: !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jewbacca> savvas, it worked million times for me D: i only needed to install something
<savvas> Jewbacca: so this is from windows to linux to play enemy territory, right?
<cga> darn he know no netbook
<Jewbacca> yea enemy territory :D
<josher4> Hm, this is weird. I need my root password, is it the one I use for administrative tasks and the on I log in on?
<Izinucs> josher4: yes
<ikonia> josher4: depends what's asking you for it
 * f_newton is not interested any longer...
<cga> so i ask again: which ubuntu for a mini 9??? (she bought it with xp)
<ikonia> josher4: can you give a little more context
<savvas> Jewbacca: execute this and post the output at www.pastebin.com : rar l etconfig.rar
<fyskam> TRying to get my hp laserjet to work; It detects and I can configure it, but when printing a job gets added to the printing-que status 'processing' then 'complete'. but nothing has been printed. Anyone who can help me?
<savvas> Jewbacca: sorry, you might need to install rar: sudo apt-get install rar
<josher4> ikonia: ok, one sec
<Izinucs> josher4: well typically.. unless you're talking about mysql or something else that got setup after your OS install
<Jewbacca> savvas, its not installed
<Jewbacca> should i install it savvas ?
<Maarek> does anyone know if ATOM processors run a full install of GNOME smoothly?
<savvas> Jewbacca: install rar: sudo apt-get install rar
<aolko> kalamari
<f_newton> hmmm boxee doesnt work any more
<ikonia> Maarek: yup
<aolko> where are you?
<savvas> aolko: oktapodi
<aolko> ?
<matt___> I am looking at getting a new phone with verizon..I'd like one that supports lots of bluetooth stuff...one perhaps I'd be able to connect to my desktop over bluetooth, and allow me to use one of those "phone managers" on my desktop (like to text message and stuff).
<Izinucs> f_newton: go straight to hulu.com
<aolko> what?
<josher4> ikonia: I was trying to install Java and it told me to type su
<jfcgauss_> i have xubuntu 8.04 on a dell laptop with a cd/dvd rw. when i insert a certain baked-on-windows dvd i get this error:
<jfcgauss_> Unable to mount "UDF Volume":
<jfcgauss_> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<jfcgauss_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<jfcgauss_> on my machine dmesg | tail gives [ 6273.925591] UDF-fs: No fileset found [ 6273.975362] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<FloodBot2> jfcgauss_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> josher4: ok - thats not what you need to do
<josher4> ikonia: Then I ha dto input the root password
<ikonia> josher4: the root account on ubuntu is disabled
<Maarek> ikonia: if so, how well does GIMP run ontop of that.  I'm looking for a small laptop for programming
<savvas> Jewbacca: done?
<ikonia> Maarek: fine
<dougl> savvas, didn't he say he extracted everything except the text file?
<Jewbacca> yes savvas
<aolko> how i can install russian locale on KDE 4???
<savvas> Jewbacca: execute this and post the output at www.pastebin.com : rar l etconfig.rar
<ikonia> josher4: you either need to use "sudo $command" to use the installer, or just get java out of the ubuntu repos
<mr_daniel> how to convert from utf8 to ISO-8859-15?
<Jewbacca> savvas, if i only fix that i wont see unknown type its all fixed :(
<aolko> hellooo...
<Maarek> thanks guys, gotta run
<ironrose> I keep getting "reading files needed to boot" error. I fixed my UUIDs and they all match to the swap drive.
<Jewbacca> savvas, http://pastebin.com/d3845fe36
<josher4> ikonia: ok, Ideas on how to install Openoffice 3? (SOrry, kinda coming out of nowhere)
<ikonia> josher4: you need to use the PPA for open office 3, there is a detailed thread on ubuntuforums abou tit
<dougl> there is no txt files there?
<ikonia> dougl: nope
<josher4> ikonia: Ok, Ill go see if I can find it, thanks
<savvas> Jewbacca: did you shut down your computer not normally? Did the power go off?
<Jewbacca> savvas, well after i installed linux, when i update it a lightning bolt stroke near by :D my fuse jumped
<Jewbacca> savvas, but i have ups so nothing went wrong
 * Izinucs bangs head against the wall
<savvas> Jewbacca: do you have another copy of that file?
<Jewbacca> savvas, which file?
 * dougl throws Izinucs into a padded room
<Jewbacca> savvas, the etconfig? its on my ftp :p
<savvas> Jewbacca: etconfig.rar - that's the one you say it had .txt files
 * Izinucs screams for a sedative
<Jewbacca> savvas, help me out here, let me send you the etconfig and tell me what type it says for you ok?
<dio444> Hi, I've somehow managed to break my gsudo. sudo from the shell still works, but from the gui, it says I don't have permission to modify system files. Any ideas about how to fix it?
<rocko> how do I know what driver your graphics card is using ?
 * dougl dcc's Izinucs valium
<savvas> Jewbacca: can you tell me the link privately, so I can take a look?
<savvas> Jewbacca: or upload it at www.rapidshare.com or whatever
<Jewbacca> yes savvas in a second, im uploading it to my none private folder on my ftp
<Clinteger> hello
<Clinteger> is there a way to find out from console what version of uuntu i have insalle?
<dougl> Jewbacca, is/are these files in the rar scripts for xchat?
 * Izinucs grabs valium and swallows fast.. calmer now he exits the padded room carefully
<josher4> ikonia: I seem to be having trouble finding it, would you happen to have a link?
<Jewbacca> no it has nothing to do with it
<bazhang> !version
<ironrose> Can someone pleasse help me with my "reading files needed to boot error"??
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Izinucs> dio444: gksudo not gsudo
<ikonia> josher4: not off the top of my head
<ikonia> josher4: one moment
<dougl> Izinucs, lol
<n8tuserf> ironrose -> what are you trying to do?
<Jewbacca> savvas, www.cohenishai.wippiespace.com
<Jewbacca> savvas, find etconfig
<dougl> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Clinteger> How do I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm running, without using any GUI tools? I'm ssh-ed in right now.
<savvas> Jewbacca: that's the backup? or the one from Desktop?
<Jewbacca> what? :D
<Jewbacca> savvas, its the original
<n8tuserf> Clinteger -> cat /proc/version
<dio444> lzinucs: ok, so it's gksudo, sorry for the typo. Any idea how to fix it?
<rocko> how do I know what driver your graphics card is using ?
<Izinucs> dio444: what are you tring to use it on?
<n8tuserf> rocko -> try sudo lshw -C video
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok wait please
<sdoq> hi! what are the voip app on linux that can help a 3-way conference in a pc-to-pc call?
<Jewbacca> savvas, just tell me what type you see inside the archive
<ironrose> n8tuserf: Upon booting, instead of loading the splash it loads a text boot "Reading Files needed to boot" then it lists about a screen and a half of stuff it checks, then boots normally. Its just an annoyance. I had it working before i messed with my swap drive.
<sdoq> hi! what are the voip app on linux that can held a 3-way conference in a pc-to-pc call?
<Clinteger> n8tuserf, that doesn't tell which version of ubuntu though.. only kernel and stuff
<easytarget> n8tuserf: is the same as uname -a, does not give -ubuntu- version but linux version
<savvas> Jewbacca: so when you open this in WinRAR you see .txt files in it?
<rocko> n8tuserf https://pastebin.ca/raw/1343734 what driver am I using ?
<Izinucs> sdoq: I think ekiga has conference rooms.. if not gizmo does but doesn't have the best voice quality.. really depends on connection
<dio444> lzinucs: just any admin function from the gui fails, but shell sudo for the same command works. eg, I can start synaptic from the shell with "sudo synaptic"
<Jewbacca> savvas, yes, when i drag-and-drop, it doesnt do that :(
<n8tuserf> ironrose -> minor stuff,  anyhow you can remove your /etc/fstab entry for swap and reboot, see if it makes a difference
<Clinteger> hm.
<ironrose> n8tuserf: remove it so it has no UUID?
<Clinteger> so I think I'm only on a beta of 8.04 :<
<savvas> Jewbacca: can you boot to windows and take a screenshot of Winrar to show the .txt files?
<pop79> hi again
<Jewbacca> savvas, i only have ubuntu
<n8tuserf> ironrose -> you can boot without a swap
<Clinteger> I think I'm on an old version of 8.04 LTS, can I apt-get upgrade this to current version of 8.04?
<ironrose> n8tuserf: So if I delete the swap partition, it should be fine?
<savvas> Jewbacca: how old is this .rar file?
<ikonia> josher4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987181&highlight=open+office+3+ppa
<Jewbacca> savvas, dude...last time some guy gave me something to download and it worked :(
<Titan8990> Clinteger, yes, thats what the command is for :)
<Jewbacca> it got nothing to do with his age
<josher4> ikonia: Thanks so much!
<ikonia> Jewbacca: answer his questions if you want help
<n8tuserf> ironrose -> i meant remove the entry in /etc/fstab,  comment it out
<Izinucs> dio444: weird.. I looked in synaptic for gksudo and didn't come up with anything.. looking for sudo I came up with kdesudo .. the kde equivelent of gksudo.. sorry I'm not sure how gksudo is implemented in gnome..
<Jewbacca> savvas, its few days old
<ikonia> Jewbacca: you admit you are new and don't know much, so responding to his debugging would be good
<Jewbacca> and my friend can extract it
<Clinteger> Titan8990, okay, well the recommended stuff is to use the GUI stuff.. I'm used to plain debian, and I didn't know if Ubuntu changed anything that would break compatibility :P
<Titan8990> Clinteger, I don't recommend a GUI for anything
<Clinteger> hehe I see.
<Clinteger> I don't use the ubuntu computer with a gui though
<Clinteger> i just use it for my irssi :)
<Clinteger> anyway, see you later.
<Titan8990> Clinteger, sometimes aptitude update will hold things back and you may need:  aptitude full-upgrade
<Titan8990> Clinteger, good luck
<Clinteger> thanks
<savvas> Jewbacca: are you sure 10000% that this the etconfig.rar with the .txt files, and not one other file?
<savvas> Jewbacca: does your friend use ubuntu as well?
<Huufarted> rsync question over Samba.  WindowsXP share on NTFS mounted to Ubuntu Linux.  using rsync to copy files from NTFS on XP to FAT32 on Linux.  It seems to arbitrarily maintain the case sensitivity of the file names.  Any reason why that anybody else can see? http://paste.ubuntu.com/121081
<Jewbacca> savvas, yes
<Jewbacca> savvas, i only remember i need to install 1 thing and its all fixed ;(
<savvas> Jewbacca: can you tell your friend to send me the copy of the file they have?
<Titan8990> Huufarted, why are you rsyncing over samba?
<Jewbacca> savvas, he just went off
<Titan8990> Huufarted, rsync doesn't need an extra overhead to transfer files over a network
<ikonia> Jewbacca: send me your file - I'll open it in windows now
<ikonia> Jewbacca: that way I can see if there are text files in it
<n8tuserf> rocko -> did you look inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Huufarted> titan8990, perhaps it's not Samba, then.  I assumed it was Samba since it's from an XP machine
<savvas> ikonia: http://cohenishai.wippiespace.com/
<Titan8990> Huufarted, rysnc daemons work with both windows and linux
<Jewbacca> ikonia, www.cohenishai.wippiespace.com search for etconfig
 * Izinucs likes watching an exercise in futility.. 
<Huufarted> Titan8990: I have a mounted NTFS share from an XP box.  That's what I'm rsyncing from
<savvas> Jewbacca: a simple question: are you trying to install enemy territory and you can't install it?
<Titan8990> Huufarted, you should take samba out of the equation completly
<Huufarted> Titan8990: if you can tell me a better way of doing it, I'll gladly listen.  Sorry, new to this
<rocko> yes no go n8tuserf
<Titan8990> Huufarted, going from linux -> windows?
<Jewbacca> savvas, i already played it
<Huufarted> windows -> linux
<Jewbacca> savvas, i only need my config D:
<ifroog> Hi, Why dont i see icons in openoffice and how do i enable it?
<n8tuserf> rocko -> what do you mean no go? you just want to find out what driver you are using right?
<mikewu> Huufarted: rsync to fat32 is a bit strange though. Read the command on the --modify-window flag in man
<dio444> lzinucus: well, I know how I broke it, approximately. I copied /home, /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/profile,  /etc/gshadow from a working 8.04 install to a new 8.04 machine (intended as an upgrade to the old) hoping to get the users transfered, but after I did it none of the admins have gui admin privilages. They all still have sudo admin though... <sigh> I guess I'm gonna have to do this the hard way... thanks for trying
<Huufarted> using rsync from linux to grab files from windows.
<savvas> Jewbacca: so you can't use the etconfig from the etconfig.rar right?
<Sta_Bre_Ti_Meni_> identify nekikuracjes
<ifroog> I see text instead of icons.
<Jewbacca> and i want to know why my xchat cant load my script
<Titan8990> Huufarted, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<rocko> yes n8tuserf
<davetarmac> Hi folks - just bought myself a Blackberry - is there a way I can add applications using Ibex?
<Titan8990> Huufarted, section 4, setting up an rsync daemon
<Jewbacca> savvas, can we go into private msg? D:
<savvas> Jewbacca: xchat is not enemy territory, don't mix stuff
<Huufarted> Titan8990: looking now
<Izinucs> ifroog: are you using a different theme then the original that came with your system.. if so the theme might be preventing the icons from showing.. happened to me with a dark theme once.
<Titan8990> Huufarted, and here is an rsync client for windows: http://www.aboutmyip.com/AboutMyXApp/DeltaCopy.jsp
<savvas> Jewbacca: you are explaining two problems at once
<Jewbacca> so all i need to fix is that xchat problem and everything will work
<Jewbacca> thats how it was last time
<Jewbacca> ;(
<savvas> Jewbacca: no, sorry, I'll have to go in a couple of minutes :)
<Huufarted> Titan8990: you're a Godsend...\
<savvas> Jewbacca: I'll say it once more, xchat does not have to do anything with enemy territory!
<rocko> n8tuserf http://pastebin.ca/raw/1343740
<rocko> :(
<dougiel> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Jewbacca> savvas, i will also say it, last time when i fixed that xchat problem, it fixed everything ;(
<Titan8990> Huufarted, happy to help
<aolko> People!
<thiebaude> how do i delete the log-out splash screen in ubuntu, i still have the ubuntu studio one that was left over?
 * Izinucs opens the door to the outside world for savvas and hands him a gold star for effort.
<n8tuserf> rocko -> thats all the contents of?
<ironrose> n8tuserf: commenting it out gave me no such luck
<aolko> Where i can download compiz?????????
<bman_> whyi haz baconator
<rocko> yes everything n8tuserf
<bman_> commence drooling
<Huufarted> Titan8990: this will be so much simpler after I swap that XP box to Linux...
<dougiel> Jewbacca, what xchat problem did you have to fix to get things to work?
<aolko> for kde 4
<Izinucs> aolko: it's built in.. no need to download
<Titan8990> thiebaude, I believe it is the word "quiet" at the very end of the menu.lst section for each OS
<n8tuserf> rocko -> did you notice the comment   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   ?
<rocko> no
<thiebaude> thanks Titan8990
<rocko> what does that do?
<n8tuserf> ironrose -> what do you mean?  it is not booting?
<n8tuserf> rocko -> read the comments on that file
<Jewbacca> dougiel, i made a txt file with 2 cmds, auth and mode +x and when i try to load -e <filename> i get this Unknown file type /home/ishai/.xchat2/perform. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<Jewbacca>  Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script
<ikonia> Jewbacca: I have just opened your rar file in windows
<ironrose> n8tuserf: No it is. I just still get the Reading files needed to boot message list
<ikonia> Jewbacca: there are NO text files in it
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironrose> n8tuserf: as u said, minor stuff.
<Jewbacca> ikonia, file.cfg is a text file ;(
<Jewbacca> you open it with notepad
<savvas> Jewbacca: you said .txt files
<ikonia> Jewbacca: you are being troublesome now
<rocko> tv show is on be back if i still have problem okay n8tuserf
<n8tuserf> ironrose -> yes minor stuff, it has to read some configs at boot,
<ikonia> Jewbacca: there where vistable in linux !!!
<ikonia> Jewbacca: you have wasted peoples time and effort
<n8tuserf> rocko -> no guarantees am here then
<Jewbacca> .cfg is text file omg
<ironrose> n8tuserf: But before i changed the swap, it didnt do that.
<Jewbacca> in windows when i open a text file its cfg
<Jewbacca> ;((((((((
<dougiel> lol
<Jewbacca> are you serious?!?!?!
<Jewbacca> i also waste my time
<ikonia> Jewbacca: yes, bery
 * Izinucs is reminded of the classic "Who's on first"
<ikonia> Jewbacca: you miss-lead the whole channel
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dougiel> lets calm down
<Jewbacca> no i didnt
<Jewbacca> its a txt file
<ikonia> Jewbacca: you said .txt
<Jewbacca> when i open it with windows i also see text files
<Caplain> my ubuntu computer does not have a soundcard. is there a way to send sound to a different computer?
<Jewbacca> its that same omg
<n8tuserf> ironrose -> perhaps you can post in pastebin your  log files that your concerned?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: no it is not
<Jewbacca> .cfg is a text file
<ikonia> Jewbacca: and 3 people askeed you specificly
<Huufarted> ikonia, he's not misleading.  Windows hides the REAL extension if it's disabled
<savvas> Jewbacca: so you want to use that etconfig to play enemy territory?
<Jewbacca> in order to make .cfg you need to open a text file !
<ikonia> Huufarted: he said he wanted the .txt files in that archive - there are none
<Izinucs> Jewbacca: all the .cfg files were extracted from your rar file.. if you couldn't find them .. well look harder..
<Huufarted> he more than likely saved the file as .cfg, but windows adds .txt to the end if he used Notepad
<Huufarted> ah, ikonia..  Gotcha
<mercutio22> how's the way to access a shared file between ubuntu computers
<mercutio22> ?
<dr_Willis> mercutio22,  several; waya, samba shares, nfs shares, or ssh and sshfs can do it
<dougiel> mercutio22, nfs
<n8tuserf> mercutio22 -> you need to transfer in between them?
<Huufarted> !nfs | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<RussM> Caplain, There are ways, read about pulse audio
<mercutio22> an8tuser yes
<Caplain> RussM: thankyou very much
<Huufarted> bah, not much info, mercutio22.  You can use nfs to share a directory between both PCs
<ironrose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121085/
<dr_Willis> for quick and easy temparawly 'shares' i use sshfs to get stuiff back and forth
<Jewbacca> Izinucs,  i extract them into my desktop and its empy ;(
<mercutio22> Huufarted> ok, I will read some more, thats what I wanted to know
<Jewbacca> inside the rar it said file type: unknown
<ikonia> Jewbacca: that arcive extracts fine
<aolko> how i can activate compiz in KDE 4???
<savvas> Jewbacca: wait wait wait
<ikonia> Jewbacca: .cfg files are not associated with an application
<Jewbacca> D:
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, your grammar is beautiful
<dr_Willis> aolko,  You proberly done want to.
<Jewbacca> they are text files !
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  new keyboard weerything is off possition. :)
<Jewbacca> when i go to enemy territory folder
<ikonia> Jewbacca: but they are not associated with an application as I told you earlier
<Huufarted> Jewbacca, they are but Windows doesn't see that.
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  dont ya hate that.
<Jewbacca> and i have cfg files there
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, hahaha
<Titan8990> !ccsm | aolko
<ubottu> aolko: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jewbacca> i can open them as a text !!!!!!!
<davetarmac> anyone able to manage their Blackberry in Ubuntu 8.10?
<dougiel> aolko, is system - preferences - appearance
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i cant find one  that i like. so i keep changeing.
<Huufarted> you are not listening, Jewbacca.
<ikonia> Jewbacca: they contain text yes, no-one is saying they do not
<Jewbacca> what windows i use linux
<savvas> Jewbacca: execute this: dir -la $HOME | grep -i etconf
<Jewbacca> too much prefix
<savvas> Jewbacca: does it say anything?
<J2daosh> what is the command to restart my wireless?
<Jewbacca> no wait
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, :(
<Huufarted> oh boy I'm confused and I'm shutting up now
<Jewbacca> savvas, can i private msg you ;(
<savvas> Jewbacca: ok
<mercutio22> ok, is there a way to share a file between ubuntu computers just using nautilus? I shared a folder in one pc and I want to browse to it in the other
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> was it started already?
<J2daosh> yes
 * oCean_ is sad that we miss part of the show
<wet> ÀÚ·¯°¡´Ï±î È£ÃâÇÏÁö ¸¶¼¼¿ä -_-
<aolko> bash: compizconfig-settings-manager: command not found
<dougiel> how can you pm problems?
<dr_Willis> mercutio22,  that would be using the samba method.. it can work.. but i never use that feature.
<Paddy_EIRE> !sharing | mercutio22
<StratTele> hey can someone pm me to help me get the 3d compiz desktop working?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing
<n8tuserf> !who | J2daosh
<ubottu> J2daosh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<ikonia> wet: this channel is english only please.
<J2daosh> every now and then when i start up, it doesn't come up clean and i have to do a restart
<Huufarted> mercutio22: go to Places, the connect to network PC
<lars_> where from do I get skype to my eeebuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> !share | mercutio22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<ikonia> lars_: same repo's as ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<Huufarted> 'connect to server' sorry mercutio22
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: yes, sometimes when i start up, it just doesn't come up clean
<dr_Willis> !skype | lars_
<lars_> ikonia: thanks
<ubottu> lars_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<StratTele> hey can someone pm me to help me get the 3d compiz desktop working?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: its been awhile since i have had to reboot the system so i cant remember what the command was
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | StratTele
<ubottu> StratTele: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
 * G69 Boa tarde!
<ikonia> G69: ?
<J2daosh> still there n8tuserf ?
<dougiel> what is the cli command to pastebin output of command automaitcally?
<mercutio22> hmmm samba was not installed
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ifroog> Hi, Why dont i see icons in openoffice and how do i enable it?
<ikonia> pastebininit dougiel
<ortsvorsteher> dougiel: pastebinit
<dougiel> ikonia, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> ifroog, huh?
 * dougiel man pastebinit
<ortsvorsteher> !pastebininit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebininit
<Paddy_EIRE> explain that a little more clearly ifroog
<ifroog> sure.
<unop> ikonia, is that a new version ?> :)
<ortsvorsteher> !info pastebininit
<ubottu> Package pastebininit does not exist in intrepid
<unop> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ikonia> unop: well spotted
<ikonia> J2daosh: spelling mistake on my part
<J2daosh> anyone in here know the command to restart the wireless?
<ikonia> dougiel: sorry, spelling mistake on my part
<ifroog> The toolbar in openoffice shows text instead of icons, like OPEN, SAVE, NEW etc.. How do i get the icons back?
<Izinucs> dougiel: perhaps.. <command> | pastebinit
<ifroog> Paddy_EIRE,
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<dougiel> thanks guys installing it now
<tux> my webcam stopped working with kopete some time ago, it used to work - anyone have similar issues?
<josher4> I have used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987181&highlight=open+office+3+ppa to get OpenOffice 3.0, but I dont see draw installed (used the command sudo apt-get install openoffice.org to try to get the full one)
<josher4> ideas?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Promille> Hi. Anyone know how i can convert a avi -> ISO (Readable from DVD-players) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> josher4, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Paddy_EIRE> OOo3 needs that
<Paddy_EIRE> *requires
<Izinucs> josher4: draw is under "Applications>graphics"
<Laci> hey everyone
<n8tuserf> Promille -> umm did you try to google for solutions?
<burkmat> !hi | Laci
<ubottu> Laci: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anonusing1> hi
<josher4> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, Word and such work ok, Ill try it out
<Promille> n8tuserf: i did, but i dont think i found any suitable solutions
<Laci> I was here last night troubleshooting an install onto an Averatec laptop
<n8tuserf> Promille -> you have bunch of avi files?
<Laci> I was finally able to get X to load
<Laci> after being dumped to the CP on install
<Paddy_EIRE> josher4, also try "alt+f2" then type "alacarte" you can check to see if the draw app is ticked or not.. its under Graphics afaik
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: that didn't fix it :(
<Promille> n8tuserf: i had, but merged them into one
<Promille> so only one
<Laci> but now that X loaded, how do I complete the installation?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> that did not attempt to reconnect?
<RobF> Greetings all
<jtaji> Promille: a very easy program to do that is Devede
<davinder> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Laci> from the Live CD, when I click INSTALL on the desktop I get the following error: failed to run /usr/bin/ubiquity 'gtk_ui' as user root
<davinder> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<davinder> i  need  help
<ikonia> davinder: just say hi, or ask a quetion
<Promille> jtaji: ok thanks will try that
<davinder> how can   i install 713x tv tuner in   ubuntu8.10
<dougiel> lol
<RobF> Does anyone know how to get sound working in KDE (Ubuntu 8.10)?
<davinder> how can   i install 713x tv tuner in   ubuntu8.10
<davinder> how can   i install 713x tv tuner in   ubuntu8.10
<bazhang> !repeat | davinder
<ubottu> davinder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dougiel> ikonia, now I dunno why he was kicked cuz of pm :(
<Paddy_EIRE> just kick the obvious troll will ya..
<anonusing1> hi everyone. i'm having some trouble removing photoshopcs2 from wine, after getting an error. haven't found anything on google. ps un-install options from the menu havent worked. i deleted wine but, it still shows in the menu with psc2 but, otherwise seems deleted. any suggestions?
<dougiel> c'mon this is like a soap opera on the net
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Laci> from the Live CD, when I click INSTALL on the desktop I get the following error: failed to run /usr/bin/ubiquity 'gtk_ui' as user root
<anonusing1> anyone have experience with photoshop in wine?
<unop> Promille, an ISO file is just an image of an iso9660 filesystem .. it's easy to create the filesystem with genisoimage / mkisofs and then put your file on the image .. but you'll need to know what multimedia format your DVD player supports as I suspect it won't like .AVI files
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | Laci
<ubottu> Laci: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<mikebeecham> hi guys...please dont kick me in the butt for this, but is there any way to remove the small arrow from the Menu icon?
<Jack_Sparrow> anonusing1 /join #winehq
<Izinucs> anonusing1: right mouse click "Applications" and choose edit.. from there you can find the location of the icons and delete them from the menu
<Laci> thanks Paddy :P
<Huufarted> Titan8990: Do you use DeltaCopy yourself?
<anonusing1> thanks guys
<Titan8990> Huufarted, we use it at my work
<josher4> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, found the draw tool, but now the spreadsheet one seems to be "hiding". Ideas?
<Pie`> there are so many people here, l0l
<slept> what about xen kernels in ubuntu ?
<dougiel> ls
<Titan8990> Huufarted, so, yes
<jtaji> slept: what about them?
<Paddy_EIRE> josher4, hmm.. try installing the OOo3 meta package
<davinder> how can   i install 713x tv tuner in   ubuntu8.10
<Paddy_EIRE> josher4, one moment and I will get the name
<josher4> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, thanks
<slept> jtaji, i can't find one
<Paddy_EIRE> davinder, knock it off
<ubuntu_> hey guys, can anyone help me installing grub after i installed windows xp
<ubuntu_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_ sure.. single or dual drives
<erUSUL> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bertolo> my nvidia settings dont have option to save config. wich is the default config file ?
<jtaji> slept: the linux-virtual package will get you a xen kernel
<slept> on jaunty it seems that there are no xen kernels is that right ?
<bertolo> my nvidia settings dont have option to save config. wich is the default config file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> Huufarted, need help with something?
<jonkenny007> hey, can anyone tell me how to remove a .deb package I installed (i installed flock and want to remove it)?
<bertolo> synaptic
<erUSUL> bertolo: you may need to launch it with "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<Huufarted> Titan8990: I might in a minute. I'm getting connection refused
<jonkenny007> i can't find it in synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> josher4, its just "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org"
<jonkenny007> i just double click on the deb package
<markus_> speak everyone german
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<josher4> Paddy_EIRE: I already did that
<Titan8990> Huufarted, that means that the rsync daemon is not properly listening on the linux box
<Titan8990> Huufarted, you can check with nmap
<josher4> Paddy_EIRE: Weird...
<josher4> Paddy_EIRE: Ill try it agian
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there any way to remove the small arrow from the Menu icon?
<bertolo> erUSUL: no...it's an option that is missing
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. josher4 logout then back in.. your menus may not have updated thats all
<Huufarted> Titan8990: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121090
<bertolo> inside de confi
<Titan8990> Huufarted, also, DC uses a different port than the default rsyncd so you may need to change the port
<jonkenny007> package was installed with gdebi-gtk
<Huufarted> ah, that sounds more like it, Titan8990
<jonkenny007> anyway to remove it?
<josher4> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, Ill brb
<Banjo_> Hello i juse tried scanning for my router so i can connect to the internet by typing "sudo iwlist scan" in the terminal, and it return listing lo, eth0, pan0 and next to each of those it said "interface does not support scanning." If it helps this is my built in wifi adaptor http://i34.tinypic.com/21lnx2e.jpg Can anyone tell me how to solve this please? Thanks.
<erUSUL> bertolo: maybe it shows up only whwn launched with gksudo have tyou tried ?
<erUSUL> :|
<erUSUL> bertolo: same version of ubuntu and drivers?
<bertolo> no
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> that did not attempt to reconnect?
<bertolo> one linux mint other ubuntu 8.04
<slept> jtaji, that is odd it will remove ubuntu-xen-desktop / ubuntu-xen-server
<bertolo> very diferente pc's
<mikebeecham> or is there any way to increase the height of the menu bar itself?
<Anonyme8131341> Hello tout le monde !!!
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: nope, it says my wireless is disconnected and shows no signal strength for any of me wireless connections near me. it wont even attempt to reconnect
<n8tuserf> Banjo_ -> sudo lshw -C network  and post in pastebin
<olavimmanuel> ssh rsa keys for pre auth (w/o password)?
<bertolo> wich is the default config file for nvidia settings ?
<J2daosh> ill try an ifdown and up
<Banjo_> Ok thankyou, ill have to restart my computer to do that because im running vista atthe moment ill be back.
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> if you do   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan    it detects any AP ?
<bertolo> wich is the default config file for nvidia settings ?
<J2daosh> iwlist wlan0 -> unknown command wlan0
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> is you nic name wlan0 or eth0 or eth1? use  the corresponding one
<jtaji> slept: hmm they seem to want to install the regular server kernel, sorry don't know too much about this... extent of my experience is using pv-grub on Linode to run the linux-virtual kernel
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: ifconfig doesn't even show a wlan available
<bertolo> wich is the default config file for nvidia settings ?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: it shows a eth0 but thats my wired
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> then your driver is not loaded, confirm with   sudo lshw -C network  and post in pastbein
<davinder> how can   i install 713x tv tuner in   ubuntu8.10
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> also do not, do not use two interfaces to same subnet, lest you know how to get your route table correct
<J2daosh> i cant pastebin since i cant connect
<bazhang> !tv > davinder
<ubottu> davinder, please see my private message
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> you are chatting with me now, so you have means to do it.. take the efforts
<slept> jtaji, its not a xen kernel  - i will go for debian version
<bertolo> wich is the default config file for nvidia settings ?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: im on a windows system chatting. the lshw shows the network is DISABLED
<abc2xyz> hey anyone using acre aspire one?
<J2daosh> abc2xyz: yeah me lol
<abc2xyz> lol
<bertolo> wich is the default config file for nvidia settings ?
<abc2xyz> care to help?///
<axisys> i want to upgrade my hp nc6220 laptop's hard drive. lshw shows this http://pastebin.com/d1d037673 .. what kind of hard drive will work ?
<axisys> i am guessing 2.5" sata, but not quite sure
<Salvo> ciao a tutti! ::mIRC p2p::
<pop79> abc2xyz: that question is most suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic
<J2daosh> depends on what you need help with. i cant seem to get my wireless to connect so if its a question about that... i cant help you
<dougl> bertolo, /etc/xorg.conf should get you into some trouble
<dougl> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hikenboot> hello all I have two volumes on my system one called system and one called snapshots they are in a separate volume group can i take a snapshot of system and put it in snapshot if they are in a separate group if so how?
<davinder> ubottu sir i download mythtv but i dont know how  to install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abc2xyz> i have ubuntu 8.04 installed...now want to install 8.10 suing usb stick
<abc2xyz> but can't
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> you have usb drive, put it on that, or save in your windows drive and from linux you can read that same file.. so be creative
<Salvo> ciao a tutti! ::mIRC p2p::
<jtaji> axisys: here's your drive, it's not sata http://www.xpcgear.com/13g1132.html
<davinder> sir i download mythtv but i dont know how  to install
<n8tuserf> davinder -> if not obvious, did you do a tutorial on how to install such? google please
<axisys> jtaji: what kind a drive i need if I want to upgrade the size?
<arvind_khadri> !mythtv | davinder
<ubottu> davinder: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> care to explain why you cant?
<sektor1952> hi
<n3rd4i> hey all
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>>i created a bootable usb stick, but when i try to boot using it, the scree freezes at the boot screen
<n3rd4i> how can i configure a live CD as my own settings?
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>> pressing f2 or f12 doesnt work either
<bswanson> Hi, sektor. I'm a newbie, and basically don't know squat, so I'd ask for patience.
<n3rd4i> like the browser that i want and stuff
<jtaji> axisys: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136159
<sektor1952> When I ssh to my ubuntu box it takes about 30 seconds before I get a password prompt after I type the username
<Huufarted> Titan8990: Now I'm really confused.  deltacopy is going and running, but nmap is not seeing the port at all.  As far as nmap is concerned, DeltaCopy isn't running.
<wiijii> Hi guys, does anyone know how I can revert my ath9k wireless driver that Ubuntu seems to have installed? I want the ath5k back but can't find it anywhere
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> you installed to the usb dongle via the livecd?
<zelda> enable linux-backports-modules-generic
<wiijii> For ath5k?
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> remove it from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers  perhaps? somewhere in that kernel/*  look for it and remove it
<zelda> er you have to install that.
<zelda> yea
<Titan8990> Huufarted, delta copy should just be used as a client for now
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>> i downloaded the image file online and created the bootable USB stick using ubuntu 8.10 in a desktop
<Titan8990> Huufarted, so you need to nmap the linux box
<wiijii> n8tuserf Yeah I can remove ath9k but I need the ath5k module
<wiijii> I'll try enabling back porst
<axisys> jtaji: whats the difference between sata and ata-6 ? (newbie)
<zelda> yeah.
<zelda> wiijii: yeah that should work
<wiijii> Cheers, will give it a crack now
<jtaji> axisys: sata has replaced ide/ata, you won't find much more new drives with ata
<n3rd4i> can anyone help me ?
<Huufarted> Titan8990: why just as a client?  I understand what you're saying, though.
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> press esc when booting, and try to insert  vga=791 and remove quiet and splash to on the grub menu
<Titan8990> Huufarted, because you are sending files from the windows box
<Titan8990> Huufarted, it doesn't need to listen for incoming connections, because the connection should be outgoing in your case
<Huufarted> Titan8990: it's because I'm connecting from the linux box, though.
<Huufarted> Titan8990: I'm trying to pull from the xp box using rsync, so rsync should be connecting to DeltaCopy, or am I missing something?
<n8tuserf> Titan8990 -> seems like a error prone transfer, no way to listen back for confirmation..
<bswanson> I've got a problem and don't know how to resolve it. I recently added a router to my system so my son's laptop can get connected. But doing so slowed down my desktop PC to the point that it is nearly unusable. My provider (unfortunately) is Verizon DSL. Any ideas?
<zelda> bswanson: what kind of router?
<axisys> jtaji: trying to see if I can find ata/6 drive in microcenter.. since they are next door
<Izinucs> bswanson: is the router now setup to "dial" into the dsl account or is one of the pc's suppose to do that?
<n8tuserf> bswanson -> can you elaborate exactly what your network layout looks like? where did you attached this device, what devices are on the network
<wiijii> And where does Ubuntu put its startup modules? Presumably I need to blacklist ath9k somewhere
<zelda> lol
<zelda> wiijii: System>admin> sources
<arvind_khadri> wiijii, /etc/modules
<wiijii> ta
<jtaji> axisys: since you are in -offtopic I will take this there
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> look into /etc/modprobe.d/
<zelda> You can enable it by checkin in the updates and clicking unsupported updates(backports)
<arvind_khadri> n8tuserf, wiijii if you blacklist in /etc/modules it wont be loaded
<zelda> that works too
<n8tuserf> arvind_khadri -> you wont find it in /etc/modules
<arvind_khadri> n8tuserf, you wont find anything there... you have to use blacklist as a keyword... afaik
<pranith> hello, how do i join the ubuntu testing team?
<Titan8990> ! jaunty | pranith
<ubottu> pranith: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> pranith, install, start testing, and discuss, but not in this channel
<wiijii> No mention of ath9k in /modules - I guess HAL or something was autoloading it?
<wiijii> But now I want to force ath5k rather than the newer ath9k
<dougl> when I play back mp3s in my mythtv on ubuntu 8.04 the audible output thru my spdif is too fast (like chipmunks) is this a mythtv issue or alsa issue?
<XeKtRuM> i cant change my wallpaper, what can I do ?
<zelda> Xektrum: go to the store and buy new one.
<zelda> :)
<XeKtRuM> haha ¬¬
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there any way to remove the small arrow from the Menu icon?
<XeKtRuM> my ubuntu desktop wallpaper
<zelda> can you right click and change background?
<pranith> thanks Titan8990
<n8tuserf> wiiijii -> looked under  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers   ?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: http://pastebin.com/d693f312d
<XeKtRuM> yes I can , but it doesnt change
<zelda> you running on a livecd?
<XeKtRuM> nopes
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> your clue is in line 15
<tux> my webcam stopped working with kopete some time ago, it used to work - anyone have similar issues?
<zelda> hm.
<XeKtRuM> zelda, it change the color
<zelda> do you have admin(root) rights
<Izinucs> zelda: I have the same issue on my ibex install..I had my own background and suddenly it was gone and a plain gray background was in its place.. nothing I did allowed me to replace it.. and I'm not a total noob..
<sektor1952> any input as the why when I ssh to my ubuntu box after I type in the username I do not get a password prompt right away?
<pranith> what application do I use for webcam?
<XeKtRuM> zelda, but it doesnt show any image
<bertolo> how can i restart my x server ?
<J2daosh> yeah i told you that
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> so activate it okay?
<plunder-CC> anyone know of any free mumble server sites?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: how do i activate it?
<n8tuserf> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zelda> Izinuus: wth?
<J2daosh> knetwork manager says it's active
<Izinucs> zelda: I know .. it's really weird..
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: how do i activate it, knetwork manager says its active
<bswanson> n8userf, I've got the line from the phone jack running into the modem. An ethernet line then runs to the router (wireless type). Then I've got an ethernet line running to my desktop (which doesn't use wireless).
<bertolo> how can i restart my x server ?
<roachk71> bertolo: Assuming you're not in terminal mode, try using Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>still the same prob
<zelda> Maybe its something with the ibex. isnt that beta?
<ikonia> bertolo: ctral+alt+backspace
<wiijii> Hmmm the ath9k module is there in /lib/.../net/wireless. But the ath5k one which I just installed from backports is in /usr/src/linux-headers
<sektor1952> bertolo are you using gdm?
<ikonia> zelda: ibex is 8.10 - stable
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> i dont use knetwork manager,  post your  iwconfig  results
<Banjo_> n8tuserf: This is the responce i got when i typed in "Sudo lshw -C network" http://pastesite.com/5302
<zelda> i thought that was intrepid oh duh!
<zelda> heh
<bertolo> sektor1952: gdm ?
<zelda> im an idiot
<XeKtRuM> zelda, same as Izinucs
<ikonia> zelda: intrepid ibex, thats the name
<zelda> I know that
<zelda> heh.
<Titan8990> !madwifi | Banjo_
<ubottu> Banjo_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zelda> XeKtRuM: Not sure, sorry.
<Titan8990> Banjo_, your choice of ath5k madwifi
<n8tuserf> Banjo_ -> same for you, your wifi is not activated yet,  you dont have the driver loaded per your posting
<bswanson> Zelda: Belkin Wireless G router.
<Banjo_> Thanks, ill read the docs then.
<XeKtRuM> Izinucs, maybe if we remove .gnome and .genome2 folders from /home
<bertolo> sektor1952:  i dont know what x server is...i want to restart it in console
<XeKtRuM> its gonna reset allot of stuff but it may  work
<Izinucs> XeKtRuM: the only thing I can think of is if someone is connected to your pc using xdmpc or vnc or similar..
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> while you are at it, also post your /etc/network/interfaces file
<keres> how do you check to see where a symlink leads?
<wiijii> ls -l
<Banjo_> n8tuserf: Is this the page i need? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros?highlight=(AND)|(ManufacturerModel)
<zelda> LOL, I was going to say, "follow the cord"
<keres> thanks
<XeKtRuM> hahah Izinucs i was thinking the same, in fact yesterday I did connect to my computer from my workplace, and then i los my wallpaper
<wiijii> Er, so any ideas on getting an old module loaded? I'm getting unknown symbol errors, which suggests I'm using the wrong module for my kernel
<wiijii> But I just installed the backports for *this* kernel
<n8tuserf> Banjo_ -> i dont know, i did not suggest that..but search what drivers is needed for your AR chips
<anonusing1> if i am trying to remove a program, can i just delete all the files in it's "Programs" folder?
<Banjo_> I don't know what my AR chips are.
<Izinucs> XeKtRuM: that's probably it.. I haven't checked mine today yet.. not in front of it right now.
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> once you loaded the backports, did you find the ath5k  in those subdirs?
<f_newton> anonusing1, its always best to let the package manager do your deleting
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>is it because the usb stick cant be mounted?//
<wiijii> Yes
<f_newton> try using synaptic or apt-get
<XeKtRuM> mmmm
<wiijii> /lib/modules/2.6etc/updates/ath5k.ko
<n8tuserf> Banjo_ -> read your post  lines 16-28
<zelda> wiijii: go to the hardware drivers and diable and enable the 5k
<anonusing1> f_newton, it's for photoshop cs2, via wine
<Banjo_> Ok thankns
<windio00> what is the definition of a distro?
<zelda> wiijii: try that.
<GratuitousEsq> I'm having a bit of a driver problem with my lappy. It seems the wireless drivers dont work correctly for the built in wireless device
<wiijii> Where? I'm using the console, I've rmmodded all my network drivers
<f_newton> ahh well you dont really want my opinion anonusing1 .... I would say just remove wine in its entirety
<arvind_khadri> windio00, it means distribution...
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> get the correct path, or I may give you the wrong info
<wiijii> ok
<f_newton> Im not a fan of whine or the whiners that use it...
<anonusing1> f_newton. ya, i did that already... thanks though
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> i dont know, if you were booting from it, was it enabled as 1st priority in your bios?
<GratuitousEsq> lshw -C Network shows the adaptor Atheros AR2413, but it says its an ethernet controller and it says its UNCLAIMED
<wiijii> /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates/ath5k.ko
<windio00> arvind_khadri, yes but is kbuntu really a different distro or just another type of ubuntu?
<f_newton> anonusing1, do a whereis first to see where all the files for that are located
<XeKtRuM> mmm
<cdavis_> where is ksynaptics for kubuntu intrepid? I can't find it and wondered it it had a name change
<zelda> ?
<arvind_khadri> windio00, its ubuntu with KDE as default desktop
<wiijii> and 'uname -r' == 2.6.27-9-generic
<anonusing1> f_newton, my search has not been working since day one
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> moved it to same locations as where you have found the ath9k earlier,  i dont think it loads modules from updates/ subdir
<windio00> arvind_khadri, but is it a different distro?
<f_newton> anonusing1, sudo -i whereis (whatever
<XeKtRuM> if I restart my session the desktop image appears but then when the panels show up the image its gonne and just the solid color
<wiijii> n8tuserf But when I use modprobe it is saying that the module from 'updates' could not be loaded
<XeKtRuM> remains
<wiijii> I'll try though
<zelda> like the memory?>
<arvind_khadri> windio00, yes and no ... as far as i can understand
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> well perhaps it is an ethernet card, and not a wifi type of card
<f_newton> you want the root path anonusing1 so you can find all the folders
<f_newton> but if you have deleted your z  drive and your c drive it should be gone
<anonusing1> f_newton, it says it can't execute the binary
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> modprobe command looks in a specific dir i believe, lest you provide full path
 * zelda hums the, "Memory Remains"
<timahvo1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<f_newton> what binary?
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>> first priority is USB HDD. but whenever try to boot with the USB stick connected, the screen wont go past the acer logo and esc, f12, f2 nothing works
<anonusing1> i will paste bin
<wiijii> Hmm if I copy it, it still finds the version in updates
<wiijii> I'll try an absolute path
<zelda> incompatible hardware?
<windio00> arvind_khadri, because i see that there are also "christian" and "muslim" editions of ubuntu that claim to be distros when all it is is a different background and different applications installed
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> No, the ethernet adaptor is there and claimed, plus the product reads AE2413 802.1bg NIC
<f_newton> wine... an unstable and seriously behind, but noble, attempt to make windows apps run in linux.... I mean really... why?
<GratuitousEsq> sorry, 802.11bg
<arvind_khadri> windio00, ya exactly...
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> its probably not set to boot?  when you format a drive, it has a setting to be bootable?
<f_newton> vmware yes.... whine  no
<zelda> amen
<wiijii> Hmmm if I use modprobe /path/to/module it says 'module not found'
<f_newton> then it aint there
<windio00> arvind_khadri, i looked to see if there was a jewish one too but i think it is a joke perhaps "jubuntu"?
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> for one, dont have two nics connected to same subnet, lest you know how to make your route table correct, so have one at a time, ethernet or wireles, only one, not both at same time
<wiijii> If I use insmod it says 'unknown symbol in module'
<anonusing1> f_newton, i haven't been able to get the usability i need out of gimp. http://pastebin.com/m74c16f12
<zelda> LOL! windiio009
<arvind_khadri> windio00, no idea am sorry :)
<Pantung> hey i have a problem, i cannopt setup gui on an ubuntuserver destop edition, i connect with putty
<zelda> we windio00
<zelda> er
<zelda> thats hilarious
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> yeah you have to man insmod and modprobe to get the correct syntax and where it looks for these modules
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>> can u exlain how can i check if its set to boot? sorry i m a newbie. i managed to boot from the same usb stick in a desktop machine
<f_newton> anonusing1, well you can learn how to use gimp or you can dual boot and keep cs3 on your windows partition but wine is a lot better then it used to be but it still sux
<wiijii> n8tuserf it is finding the modules, just not loading them
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> same usbdisk is bootable on your desktop?
<anonusing1> f_newton, okay thanks
<Pantung> hey i have a problem, i cannopt setup gui on an ubuntuserver destop edition, i connect with putty
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>>yes
<zelda> windio00: that would be jewish.
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> if i recall, ath9k is the recommended one, but you have to google for the excerpts of these,
<anonusing1> do u guys think that gimp can ultimately do the same as photoshop?
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> They're not on the same subnet, the ethernet isnt plugged in
<anonusing1> as it stands today
<XeKtRuM> how could I revert the changes that remote desktop did yesterday ?
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> then your laptop is not reading that usbdongle correctly eh?
<windio00> zelda, yes but i cant tell if it is also a serious project or a joke since people seriously created christian and muslim distros of ubuntu
<zelda> anon: comparible, but doesnt beat:
<arvind_khadri> anonusing1, it may not have all the tools that photoshop has, but ya it can
<f_newton> anonusing1, try to understand that cs3 is very very cpu intensive and wine is as well... its just not a good application of your energy.   if you have a powerful enough machine run a vm w/ windows on it or something but wine will just give you heartache if you try to run something as complex as adobe photoshop on it
<wiijii> n8tuserf I haven't been using ah9k until recently, it just got updated. it does not support packet injection and I need that feature for some work I'm doing
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>exactly
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> okay, make sure the correct driver is loaded
<pjsturgeon> Anyone know of a command line script / bash script / application that will automatically sort TV into show -> season -> episode number?
<ScottG489> I have been having problems connecting to one of the repositories for a few days now: " Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid-security/Release"
<windio00> zelda, i think it is for real
<zelda> windio00: IDK, havent thought about that.. but that is hilarious.
<ScottG489> I noticed someone else had that problem yesterday too
<anonusing1> f_newton, will i can't even if i wanted to. i've run out of ideas on how ot get it to work...
<gnutron> wiijii: to load a module at boot time insert it in /etc/modules file.
<anonusing1> well*
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> i cant do anything if your laptop does not read it .. look in the bios - there maybe settings you can fiddle with?
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, which repo is that
<wiijii> gnutron I don't want to load it at boot, I just want to load it.
<ftrdtd> hi anyone here have ebooks about kubuntu
<n3rd4i> anyone here can aswer me one question ?
<wiijii> gnutron I'm getting an unknown symbol error
<f_newton> anonusing1, thats not your fault... remember to put your photoshop on its own partition in windows....
<zelda> windio00: that made my day man.
<anonusing1> i've been using gimp for some time but, just find that it lacks a lot of support as far tutorials and such...
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>> thats wht i m trying now. wonder if its something specific to acer aspire one machine
<anonusing1> ya, i lost my serial key for windows >_<
<gnutron> wiijii: a modprode module-name should work, lsmod to list the loaded ones
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> not all wifi drivers support all the features, so yeah you have to go hunting for drivers that meets your needs
<zelda> Anon: you will find that a lot with some linux programs.
<windio00> zelda, you might want to check it out https://launchpad.net/jubuntu
<f_newton> anonusing1, there are gimp support rooms and if you visit gimp site you will find a lot of tutorials etc plus you can ask other users
<anonusing1> i actually threw it away when i took apart my case >_<
<wiijii> gnutron No, that's not what the problem is
<f_newton> anonusing1, honestly though I much prefer adobe
<wiijii> n8tuserf This is the correct driver, hence me trying to get it to work
<anonusing1> lol
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> i dont know, could be?
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> Well, I think I tried both Atheros drivers, but it didnt really fix my problem
<zelda> windio00: yeah I'll google it
<pranith> where do I get info about the ubuntu backport testers??
<f_newton> anonusing1, I use audition 3
<anonusing1> right
<pranith> how do I talk to someone on that team?
<n3rd4i> guys anyone can hear me here?
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: I'm not sure how to know that. But if I do "sudo apt-get update it hits a bunch of http's like usuall then ends with this: "W: Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<n3rd4i> lol
<zelda> n3rd4i: no, we can read you though
<n8tuserf> wiijii -> i forget now, what is your chip? is its same as GratuitousEsq ? you guys have same chip?
<zelda> :)
<n3rd4i> i need some mini help
<anonusing1> f_newton, i have just been using the trail versions but, also used to use it growing up.. like 7 years ago
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> The problem fixed when I changed drivers then changed back, but on restart it didnt work again.
<n3rd4i> how can i make a live CD with my settings
<anonusing1> trail versions lately*
<f_newton> maybe one day adobe will produce a linux equivalent
<n3rd4i> and my applications?
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> not getting loaded at boot?
<n3rd4i> i mean
<wiijii> n8tuserf I have no idea. The module I need is ath5k, definitely. It worked previously
<anonusing1> THANKS everyone!
<strk> php/sqlite problem: cli seems to be loading the sqlite module, apache2 not
<n3rd4i> i wanna ripp the included ones and get myself others
<wiijii> It's an atheros chipset of some sort
<f_newton> anonusing1, I use it in a professional capacity and in conjunction with pro tools and cubase it works wonders
<Pantung> hey witch program should i use to connect to a remote server if i want to se gui?
<n3rd4i> that i want
<zelda> n3re4i: use an imagining program
<strk> phpinfo() from webpage shows conf.d/sqlite.ini (and pdo_sqlite.ini) isn't loaded
<n3rd4i> anyidea?
<zelda> sorry. :(
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>>usbcore.autosuspend =1....i get this msg everytime the machine starts. do u think this could be the problem?
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, becuase the line isnt correct it should be "deb http://.......... "
<mereo> *sigh*, time to fill out the taxes in Canada... any good Linux tax softwares?
<strk> Ubuntu 8.10 (sqlite php module load failure)
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> possibly  is that setting in the bios?
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> I'm not sure, in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, it says that its active, but it still doesnt work, and deactivating it and reactivating it doesnt fix it.
<anonusing1> f_newton, yes, it has a lot of advantages that i just haven't found in gimp
<Pantung> hey witch program should i use to connect to a remote server if i want to se gui?
<RussM> Pantung, From what platform, to what platform, over what speed link?
<jtaji> Pantung: applications > internet > terminal server client for windows, and > remote desktop viewer for Ubuntu/Linux/any VNC server
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf>>>no i think its related to kernel
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: How do I edit the file to correct that?
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: Or rather, WHAT file do I correct?
<n8tuserf> abc2xyz -> i dont know then..sorry
<anonusing1> f_newton, gimp works well for something but, ya i am trying to use it professionally now. well, will just have to find a way to make do
<f_newton> anonusing1, no gimp has what you need but its a lot harder to learn.  Adobe has spent millions making it work right where gimp is the generous efforts of very hard working volunteers
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anonusing1> THANKS again
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> did you ever post the requested   /etc/network/interfaces file for me to see?
<zelda> anon: hence the reason there isnt a good manual
<Pantung> its from ubuntu to ubuntu RussM jtaji
<anonusing1> f_newton, well, i can do harder if it will work well
<azuke> hey guys. I'm using 8.10 desktop. I'm getting empty core dump files when running an app of mine. What do I do so that dump file isn't empty?
<f_newton> it will anonusing1 but you are definitely going to have to work at it
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> The what? I dont remember you asking me to do that. I'll do it now though
<gnutron> azuke: man gdb
<anonusing1> ya, i definitely appreciate the open source nature of gimp
<RussM> Pantung, I use VNC. But if you're on a LAN, you could just use X, changing your DISPLAY variable. That's not as good when on a slow link, though.
<anonusing1> but get started then :)
<Pantung> Russ i'm not on lan its a server in holland and i'm den denmark :)
<anonusing1> thanks again
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: i cant get it to copy to my flash drive anymore
<abc2xyz> can anyone suggest me which brand laptop works best with ubuntu?
<abc2xyz> n8tuserf
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> this is all it shows "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<zelda> its not the brand, its the hardware man.
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: So I basically should just change all the "ddebs" to "deb" ?
<Pantung> RussM, then how do i install vnc on the server?
<zelda> abc > that was at you
<codeshah> hey guys, I am trying to connect to my university network using Ubuntu, and it is LEAP certificate authentication or something. I found a tutorial online that says to clikc on network manager and say "connect to other wireless network" but I don't see this option
<test34> Which firewall is the Ubuntu standard ?
<azuke> gnutron: how is this related to gdb? the core file being created is 0kb. gdb can't read the file
<zelda> abc2xyz: its not the brand, its really if the hardware is compatible
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, ya and the line is generally security.ubuntu.com for security releases... your whole line is malformed i gues
<f_newton> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/search/index.cfm?loc=en_us&term=photoshop+for+linux&s_pageName=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com%2Fproducts%2Fphotoshop%2Ffamily%2F&s_channel=Channel%3An%2Fa&siteSection=products%3Aphotoshop  anonusing1 read this page
<tv7497> guys a little help my sound is broken ! i have even reported a bug regarding this but still of no use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/329153 thought some one over here could help
<gnutron> azuke: i don't know, if its empty it can't be too bad, try google
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arvind_khadri> !vnc > Pantung
<ubottu> Pantung, please see my private message
<islan> in normal graphical settings, is compiz off?
<test34> abc2xyz, any laptop that comes pre-installed with linux should work fine with ubuntu
<abc2xyz> zelda >> most of the laptops come with their own config. can u suggest any which is good to run ubuntu
<azuke> gnutron: I did. I've edited limits.conf and ran ulimit -c ulimited. still not working
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: http://pastebin.com/mdaa0cb8
<zelda> test34: who pre-installs linux?
<zelda> Dell?
<abc2xyz> test34>> as far as i know only dell does it
<zelda> p.o.s's
<gnutron> azuke: what causes the core dump, any idea?
<test34> http://tuxmobil.org/reseller.html
<azuke> my app has a segmentation fault
<azuke> gnutron:  my app has a segmentation fault
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: Ok so these are the bad lines, what do I change them to? http://pastebin.com/d3fe1a0b4
<zelda> overshard: you going to check your pants?
<zelda> :)
<gnutron> azuke: there seems to be alot of that happening however i rarely if ever get a seg fault. it is likely the app. google is the best bet.
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, had you copied them from somewhere?
<J2daosh> i cant do ifdown on my wlan because its not a recognized interface
<tea_ovedose> Hi, can someone please help me set up a iptable ?
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: No, i have not edited my source.list file directly in a long tiem
<zelda> !iptable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable
<gnutron> ScottG489: have you tried setting synaptic to use a better repo, it will re-write the sources.list for you.
<tea_ovedose> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, hmmm then how come these lines? can you please paste the whole file?
<zelda> wth? Jubuntu?
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: Wait a sec, im seeing those lines in my third-party software tab in Software Source
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, ok
<Orgazmo> I'm trying to recompile my wireless driver to enable promiscuous mode and i get /orinoco-0.15/Kbuild:34: *** Wireless extensions are not enabled.  Stop.
<Orgazmo> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/bubba/orinoco-0.15] Error 2
<Orgazmo>  Any ideas?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> it is not associated to your AP
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: Hm, i cant remember what i added them for
<arvind_khadri> ScottG489, comment them out :)
<gnutron> tea_ovedose: iptables via cli isn't the easiest way, try a front-end like firestarter, or a simple one such as lokkit.
<ScottG489> arvind_khadri: ok yea
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> you need to modify that interfaces file..  add    iface wlan0 inet dhcp;  auto dhcp    two lines here okay?
<XeKtRuM> ns identify chksumsu
<gnutron> ScottG489: ubuntu doc pages on the web have proper source file examples.
<XeKtRuM> damn!
<XeKtRuM> xD
<rocko> is burnfree the same thing as burnproof?
<tea_ovedose> gnutron: thx... yeah, I've been strucggling with the iptable...
<ScottG489> gnutron: Well I must have added them in to allow a third party update. I cant remember what it was for though
<ScottG489> works good now
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> Ok, will do
<alexis> hey
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: ..... yeah... the wireless is disabled remember...
<gnutron> ScottG489: just comment out the ddebs ones for starters.
<abc2xyz> any idea where i can ask question specific to acer aspire one?:-S
<alexis> im french ^^
<J2daosh> it wont connect to an AP if the wireless isn't working
<Izinucs> Im Izinucs
<Huufarted> !ask | abc2xyz
<ubottu> abc2xyz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dudus> abc2xyz: #onelinux
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> also post your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<gnutron> ScottG489: i can paste my sources.list if you like,, im on hardy amd64 though.
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: i did in that pastebin post
<J2daosh> its at the bottom
<Davedan> how do I scan a folder and search all the files that contain a string
<alucard0> hi. I need help
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> you also need to add two lines,
<Orgazmo> man grep
<abc2xyz> thanks dudus
<Huufarted> Davedan: search file names or file contents?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh ->  you need to modify that interfaces file..  add    iface wlan0 inet dhcp;  auto dhcp    two lines here okay?
<J2daosh> abc2xyz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<XeKtRuM> Izinucs, i got the soluttion
<Davedan>  Huufarted: file contents
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: ok, ill add them now
<abc2xyz> j2daosh :)
<gnutron> Davedan: fgrep, grep, check out a tutorial.
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> and  GratuitousEsq you seem to have both same issues, so listen up to what i tell the other, okay?
<Huufarted> Davedan: cd /directory_name      then:  grep "search_string" file_mask*
<dudus> what's the name of the ubuntu installer
<Davedan>  Huufarted: what is file_mask* ?
<dudus> ?
<Huufarted> just use *
<Davedan>  Huufarted: do I need to tell it to be recursive?
<Serva> Hi. Does Rational Clearcase runs on Ubuntu also?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've downloaded a gtk theme, and now the menubar does not seem to 'fit' correctly onto it.  I've tried changing the font size and the height of the panel, but nothing makes the menubar fits....can anyone else suggest anyting?
<Huufarted> if you want recursive, then add -R as the first argument...
<arvind_khadri> dudus, ubiquity i guess
<Huufarted> I think.
<wolter> what does "device 5-1 failed to restore" during waking up mean?
<abc2xyz> dudus who r u talking to?
<dudus> arvind_khadri: that's right
<mib_m0c36w9v> q
<Huufarted> !who dudus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who dudus
<gletob> Hi can anyone point me to a guide on ssh file transfer
<Huufarted> !who | dudus
<ubottu> dudus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fearful> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<arvind_khadri> dudus, :)
<gnutron> gletob: use scp, its secure copy using the ssh protocol.
<dudus> I wasn't talking to anyone specifically.... just asked a question
<Serva> Rational Clearcase on Ubuntu ... anyone?
<mr_boo> i've replaced my old cdrom to a dvd burner, is it ok that the device still is referred to as /dev/scd0 ?
<wolter> is anybody getting unvoluntary brightness changes when on battery?
<gletob> gnutron, thanks
<abc2xyz> how to change channel in pidgin?
<Huufarted> mr_boo, try it and find out!
<chills> hey guys is there any graphical vpn client ?
<mr_boo> Huufarted: i do have problems
<Huufarted> mr_boo, such as?
<chills> i installed vpnc its asking me for a ipsec secret, and the profile that the university vpn gave me has no secret , iam not even sure what it is
<mr_boo> Huufarted: can't play any dvds with any app except vlc and on vlc the menu stays even when playing movie
<mib_m0c36w9v> I am looking for help installing intrepid, can anyone assist me?
<qs> hi, how can i route output from pulseaudio to a file?
<Davedan>  Huufarted: thanks
<Huufarted> mr_boo if you are seeing the DVD at all, then it is most likely not a hardware issue
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've downloaded a gtk theme, and now the menubar does not seem to 'fit' correctly onto it.  I've tried changing the font size and the height of the panel, but nothing makes the menubar fits....can anyone else suggest anyting?
<guilhermeblanco> hi guys... yesterday I spend a lot of time trying to get rid of svn to work with HTTPS. After some time, I found that libneon is buggy. I had to manually install svn 1.4.6 +libneon 0.25.5 in order to work. Who and where should I notify this issue?
<mr_boo> Huufarted: seems like some people have /dev/dvd rather than /dev/cdrom
<Huufarted> mr_boo, you didn't say /dev/cdrom.  you said cd0
<Huufarted> mr_boo, correction you said scd0
<mr_boo> Huufarted: true
<_VIM_> !bugs | guilhermeblanco
<ubottu> guilhermeblanco: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<guilhermeblanco> _VIM_: thanks
<tv7497> my sound is broken ! i have even reported a bug regarding this but still of no use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/329153  any idea whats wrong guys
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> corrected yet? am leaving very soon
<J2daosh> nope
<mib_m0c36w9v> When I try to install Intrepid on an MA78GM-S2H motherboard it reboots after the splash screen.  Is there anyone that can assist me in troubleshooting this install?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: nope, adding the 2 lines made it worse
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> have you added the two lines?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: now it tells me that my wireless is unmanaged and i cant get any signal or browse any networks
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> post the interfaces after you have added
<KomiaPoika> how can i mount read/write a ntfs hard drive?
<J2daosh> auto lo;iface lo inet loopback;iface wlan0 inet dhcp;auto dhcp
<J2daosh> ; = \n
<clairvoyant> KomiPoika: yes you can
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0
<gustaveh> oi
<_VIM_> clairvoyant: i think he asked HOW ;)
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> oops forgot you have to add  this line   wireless-essid xxxxx    xxxxx as your AP essid
<vuroth> Anyone have an idea why, during upgrade from heron to ibex, I would fail on kernel panic: no root (or something like that), and ibex liveCd would see my root partition no problem but INSTALL only offers me to reformat entire HD, NOT SHOWING existing partitions (GPartEd does not show existing partitions either ,but Vista does)
<J2daosh> network is down, resource temporarily unavailable
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: add to what file?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> interfaces
<n8tuserf> in between iface wlan0... and auto wlan0
<clairvoyant> KomiPoika: the command is "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdax /where/you/want"
<J2daosh> you mean auto dhcp?
<NigelS> I thought ntfs-3g was now the default?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: you mean between iface wlan0 and auto dhcp?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> no its not auto dhcp   its auto wlan0
<n8tuserf> my typo earlier,
<J2daosh> <n8tuserf>	[#ubuntu] J2daosh -> you need to modify that interfaces file.. add iface wlan0 inet dhcp; auto dhcp two lines here okay?
<n8tuserf> my typo earlier,
<J2daosh> ok, ill change to auto wlan0
<n8tuserf> ok
<strange> hey guys
<strange> error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: do the ifdown and up or /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<strange> i have tcl8.4 and tcl8.4 dev installed
<strange> anyone knows which package im lacking?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | strange
<ubottu> strange: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> sudo ifdown wlan0;  sudo ifup wlan0
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: unknown harware address error and then back to the resource unavailable/network is down errors
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: the second set of xxxx in your wireless-essid line, is that where the wep password goes?
<chester_m> anyone knows how make itunes working normally on Linux by wine (it's very slow)?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> repost your current result of   sudo lshw -C network   again
<J2daosh> yeah
<fearful> chester_m: It will never run normally since wine is only an emulator.
<Huufarted> chester_m, make sure iTunes isn't 'Determining Gapless Playback'
<skylite> hello all :)
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> dont mess with encrypted ones for now, make it in the clear first before going encrypted
<mikewu> strange: it should be in tcl8.4, try removing it and reinstalling
<Huufarted> fearful, Wine is NOT an emulator
<Ferchault> I've got problems with my WLAN. According to the webinterface of the router and the output of iwconfig the connection is established. But I can't send any packets to any computer in my LAN. Any ideas what's going wrong? (details at http://pastebin.com/m6db60d3b)
<fearful> Huufarted: Its not? I coulda sworn it was
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> route table okay?
<chester_m> Huufarted, it is, but i cancel that and it works slow at the same
<Huufarted> fearful, you coulda sworn wrong.  It does not emulate anything.  It replaces the standard Windows APIs  with open source ones.  It is a windows replacement, it doesn't emulate anything.
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: I think so (route -n is shown at http://pastebin.com/m6db60d3b)
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> you cant ping yourself?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: http://pastebin.com/m329eb9b7
<Huufarted> feaful, if anything it can be called a wrapper
<Huufarted> fearful, sorry I mistyped your name.
<brel> so, I know people have had issues w/ Intrepid's desktop resolution settings. I know that the monitor+GPU combo that I have is capable of 1600x1200(been there in Windows) however, in 8.10 i am stuck with 640x480. I've tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf but to no avail. any suggestions?
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: no, I can ping myself
<dakira> hi.. my roomie just rebooted his Ubuntu box and without any changes (at least as far as I can see) the resolution changed from 1280x1024 to 1024x768. With no way to get back the old resolution. His xorg.conf is pretty much empty (since x.org should get everything automatically).
<Orgazmo> can someone hold my hand through a driver recompile?
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> does  lsmod |grep ath   shows your ath5k ?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: ok
<fearful> Huufarted, I see
<dakira> The funny thing is, everything worked perfectly up until an hour ago
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> can you ping localhost?
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: yes
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: yes
<Huufarted> fearful, this is offtopic, so this is the last I'll talk about it here in #ubuntu, but for example a program will attempt to write to C:\program files\program_dir and Wine will grab that call and instead write it to /home/user/.programdir/filesettings.cfg
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> id shutdown, and reseat your pci card or wireless card
<pjsturgeon> anyone found a good guide for transmissioncli setup?
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: that's not an option - it's a notebook
<fearful> Huufarted, thats good to know, I thought it worked differently.
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> it seems your ath5k is not working well with your chip, i dont know what to tell you other than seen another driver
<J2daosh> n8tuserf: im getting hardware 801 errors, im gonna google them and see what i come up with
<J2daosh> thanks for tying to help out
<Huufarted> fearful, I'd consider installing it just to toy with it so you get to understand it.  It's a pretty cool ap.
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> you seemed to have either bad nic card, as you can not ping your self
<Huufarted> app*
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> how did you set these ip addresses?
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: but I can ping myself...
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: I used NetworkManager
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> answer my question, how did you set these?
<jeff-01> Hi All, I am looking for the 3D Desktop for Ubuntu 8.04. Could you please tell me what to install/configure for this to work ?
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> Uh, I did that and it seemed to just bugger the Netgear dongle I'm using instead
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: I used NetworkManager - shall I give iwconfig a try?
<fearful> Huufarted, I do have it installed, but I haven't really ever needed the use of it, I found everything better with Ubuntu :p
<jeff-01> Actually it looks like compiz is already installed and working.
<ech0s7> hi
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> i made a typo too, instead of  auto dhcp, it should have been  auto wlan0
<Lasivian> compiz screws up my windows when I try to load it, how can I reinstall it?
<Huufarted> fearful, that's very true, as have I.  touche, good sir.  Touche.
<ech0s7> anyone have tried the new catalyst 9.2 ?
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> answer my question, how did you set these?
<nibbler> jeff-01: just activate it: system->preferences->appearence, 3rd tab
<jeff-01> thx ;)
<dakira> can anyone help me with my screen resolution problem?
<steve``> anyone know why i'd lose a color (yellow) in the console (ctrl-alt-f[1-6]) ?  ansi codes can change all other colours except that one... it's there when i boot into single-user mode, but not when i full boot... looks like i lose it when X starts up and i switch back to tty
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> how did your nic get its ip address?  post your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: there's an icon next to the clock...NetworkManager...with a list of networks -> clicked -> typed WPA-PW
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> forget about using encrypted .. can you try without the encryption first?
<Ferchault> n8tuserf: yes - moment please
<n8tuserf> Ferchault -> you have to disable both in your client(host) and the AP  okay?
<frankS2> Hi guys, I installed "kubuntu" and i want "ubuntu" is it possible to do that with dist-upgrade or do i have to format and reinstall?
<GratuitousEsq> n8tuserf -> Ah, ok. I'll give it a go
<Huufarted> frankS2: just install  Gnome.  That's the only difference as far as I know
<n8tuserf> GratuitousEsq -> you have to hurry up, am leaving very soon
<mastacontrola> need some help if anyone is able to
<n8tuserf> or else those people am having convo have to wait later...
<mastacontrola> please
<Myrtti> !anyone | mastacontrola
<ubottu> mastacontrola: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Huufarted> !ask | mastacontrola
<ubottu> mastacontrola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * n8tuserf_afk leaving for now.. be back soonest
<milos_> is it posible to have file and directory with same name in one directory and how?
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell n8tuserf_afk about away
<ubottu> n8tuserf_afk, please see my private message
<mastacontrola> I used the dd command to copy data from a 40 gb XP based system to a 250gb hard drive but only copied the NTFS partition after formatting the partition on the new drive.
<jeff-01> Is 3D desktop compiz "Fusion" ?
<jeff-01> Is it installed by default or needed in addition ?
<fosco_> jeff-01: yes
<mastacontrola> now Windows boots.  That is good, however it cannot access the full 250gb of the hard drive even though diskmgmt.msc sees it
<mastacontrola> it still reads it as the old 40 gb
<Huufarted> mastacontrola, that is offtopic. I am sending you a message to tell you how to fix this
<steve``> mastacontrola, that's because dd copies EVERYTHING (including the part that says how big the drive is)
<madmike> #conky
<jeff-01> thx Fosco. Is Compiz Fusion an add on or it is already in the default ?
<madmike> whoops
<mikebeecham> hi guys...does anyone have a possible answer to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076500
<xSkApOnEx> hey guys I have a Toshiba Satellite L305-S5884 and my DVD-RW drive has stopped recognizing cd's. It reads and burns DVD's just fine, but I have been unable to get it to recognize cd's. I have searched the forums along with google and have been unlucky to find a solution. Do you think my drive might have crapped out on me? If so, a warranty would cover that right? It's a brand new lappy and this shouldn't happen.
<usser> mastacontrola, you have to resize the partition after you dd it
<zelda> what does that have to do with ubuntu xskaponex
<zelda> ?
<GratuitousEsq_> n8tuserf -> Huh, that seemed to work, thanks.
<fosco_> jeff-01: compiz is installed when you activate desktop effects, not enabled by default
<zelda> xSskApOnEx: I think you should call Toshiba.
<jeff-01> I don't find the 3D ?
<usser> jeff-01, starting with hardy compiz is installed by default and enabled by default if your card supports it
<jeff-01> fusion also ?
<shang> md
<shang> xiaogoushi
<shang> quiet plac
<shang> fc
<ech0s7> anyone have tried the new catalyst 9.2 ?
<xSkApOnEx> so it wouldn't have anything to do with drivers failing in ubuntu? i'm just asking. thanks for the "help"
<madmike> anyone know why when I logon, conky opens in it's own window and covers whatever toolbars and panels happen to be under it?  I switched own_window to "no" in the config, and then it doesn't load at all at logon.  I have to open it manually to get it to work right
<Richaee> madmike: wat command are u autostarting conky with?
<dr_Willis> madmike,  conky has a lot of tweaks and things that may be needed depending on the window manager. check the conky homepage and the faq. they mention the proper settings for gnome and kde.
<racecar56> hi, i'm thinking about switching to 8.04 LTS from 8.10 because i'm dying to have KDE3, and i have it on ibex too but its buggy, so i'm switching
<madmike> Richaee:  in the sessions thing I added "conky" to startup
<racecar56> but the thing is... will filezilla latest come to hardy ever?
<_VIM_> filezilla has been on hardy
<racecar56> i mean v3.2.1
<racecar56> like on intrepid
<Orgazmo> I've just fixed what I think was a problem in /usr/src/linux/driver/blabla/device.c  In slackware, i'd just recompile the kernel, but their website is telling me not to. How do i get this driver recompiled and used?
<alanbshepard70> When I boot with "quiet splash" enabled my system spits an error the quickly vanishes and halts, if I remove "quiet splash" the system boots into Ubuntu just fine. How can I determine what's causing the issue?
<Richaee> madmike: Wel probably wont make anydiffernce but try it wit /usr/bin/conky its wat i hav and mine works perfectly
<madmike> dr_Willis: if it means anything, I'm still using whatever came on the live cd
<racecar56> i noticed getdeb.net has 3.1.6 for hardy and latest (3.2.1) for intrepid
<_VIM_> racecar56: hmmm have you tried !Backports or PPA's?
<pmdrev> hello all!
<madmike> alright thanks Richaee
<racecar56> ok... ill look into that in a bit
<dr_Willis> madmike,  then you are usiong the default conky config proberly is not using the proper settings..  the homepage has tons of config tips and info
<IndyGunFreak> racecar56: what are you trying to installt hat youd need getdeb.net?.. most of that stuff is in the repos.
<racecar56> ill be offline for quite a while so bye
<racecar56> ill come back with hardy :>
<racecar56> (i dont like upgrading)
<Spirit> \o
<madmike> alright, thanks also dr_willis
<madmike> If I don't come back, then I fixed it :)
<shavin> can i install and run cisco vpn client with wine on ubuntu?
<Rapscallion> Is there a way to enable/disable my usb/s-video/vga ports in Ibex?
<arvind_khadri> !appdb > shavin
<ubottu> shavin, please see my private message
<Arceus_> hello, can someone tell me how to clone my output to my TV. iam using my VGA port, its a laptop
<Richaee> shavin: did u check appdb
<kristian1> If I go to System - Administration - Hardware Drivers, it does a search for appropriate drivers. It comes up with a list, is this all the drivers I need to make Ubuntu 100% compatable with my system or might it be missing some of the drivers I need to make it compatable? Thanks! :)
<pjsturgeon> "locate .config | grep transmission" anyone?
<geirha> shavin: There's a cisco compatible vpn client in the repositories ...
<shavin> geirha: i am struggling with the linux vpn client but the rouble is i am no expert and i am getting lost :-)
<geirha> !info network-manager-vpnc | shavin
<ubottu> network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7~~svn20081015t024626-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 820 kB
<shavin> I was thinking maybe i should just install the windows version on wine and imitate the steps form windows. i have a pdf guide for that
<geirha> shavin: Installing that package should allow you to set up vpn connection from network-manager
<shavin> i have installed it already but the problem is of configuration. I dont have enough knowledge. But i shall try a bit further again. I ll ask for help again later. thank you guys.
<usser> shavin, wine likely wouldnt work, i dont think its capable of emulating windows network stack, bridging, vpn
<Guest89879> install not properly responding to update, err msg: Failed to fetch Ubuntu 8.10, use apt-cdrom, and when I do, it says command 'add' is Command Not Found, and many times, I receive [13 Permission Denied], and similar denials ad infinitum all over my programs...
<Ibrish> hi
<btl> anybody have experience using elisa on ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid)? it's so slow it's absolutely unusable. i don't have compiz installed.
<_VIM_> Hypothetical question: If you encrypt the /home folder... and something goes wrong, can mount it using a LiveCD/Rescue CD? And work with it like an unencrypted partition?
<pete_uk> yeah shavin, wine and the Cisco deterministic network driver won't work
<pete_uk> have you thought about using a windows Virtual machine?
<Decepticon> jrib i got free | awk '/^-/{used=$3} /^Mem/{total=$2} END{printf "%d%%\n",used*100/total}'
<shavin> hm. that means i shall have to learn the vpn stuff more and make it work
<Decepticon> jrib but this hovers around 25% all the time, is that true
<usser> _VIM_, you'd have to jump through some hoops with livecd, ie getting your public key on a usb stick and decrypting partition, it'll be scrambled if you try to mount it as is
<shavin> pete_uk: windows virtual machine? no. is that different from wine?
<hendrixski> HELP!  all my password management is complete fubar!
<hendrixski> I had deleted a password from the keyring to try to have something prompt me for it again
<_VIM_> usser: Ah ok thanks, that's what I was thinking. But wasn't positive. :)
<pete_uk> yeah, using VirtualBox or VMware Server, you'd have a copy of windows running ontop of your linux install
<Decepticon> what can i use to take up a lot of ram, on cli
<hendrixski> and now when I get prompted for a password it never lets me in
<usser> Decepticon, fork bomb
<Decepticon> usser those arent exitable from are they?
<danl> I have a stupid question about links, I made a symbolic link from my home directory to /var/www, but it didn't work the way I expected, I can't navigate into the folder when I ftp in from remote
<danl> what would be a better solution?
<shavin> okay thanks i shall explore that
<Decepticon> usser is it possible to ctrl-c safely out of a fork bomb
<_VIM_> Decepticon: Firefox with like 100 tabs open would do the trick too
<Decepticon> _VIM_ maybe, but i dont have a gui
<bman_> virtual dirs in your ftpd config danl
<_VIM_> doh
<usser> Decepticon, no but you can kill it, if you set appropriate limits on number of processes user is allowed to run
<pete_uk> VirtualBox may be an easy first step for you
<danl> bman_: why didn't I think of that
<danl> thanks
<Decepticon> usser i dont want to have to restart my machine...
 * bman_ nods
<hendrixski> oh, nevermind,  I got it
<usser> Decepticon, you wont have to just adjust /etc/security/limits to allow say 500 processes, that should take up a chunk of ram but shouldnt lock computer completely
<hendrixski> wheh, that was a close one... turns out easy to fix
<hendrixski> cheers
<Decepticon> usser is there a better way to temporarily eat ram
<Decepticon> is there super pi or something
<Decepticon> or is ithat just cpu usage
<usser> Decepticon, thats just cpu,
<geirha> Decepticon: You could make a small c program that mallocs a few gigabytes
<usser> Decepticon, oh yea a c program as geirha said
<Decepticon> dont know how to do that
<Decepticon> :/
<n2diy> I've built a new box, and now I'm ready to make it my mission critical box, what is the best way to move my stuff off this box onto the new box? Both boxes have seperate /home partitions, and ssh is working on them.
<usser> Decepticon, use fork bomb, just put in the limits file yourusername hard nproc 500
<mikebeecham> hi guys...does anyone have a possible answer to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076500
<usser> Decepticon, and run a fork bomb :(){ :|:& };: on the terminal
<lars_> when i wanna connect ad hock to an NFSserver is there an gui option in gnome to do it easy?
<geirha> Decepticon: gcc -x c - <<< 'main(){malloc(1000000000);}'
<sap> ok i have a problem how do i stop all update commands or whatever or remove the software lock so i can install something from a .deb package and no i am not installing or downloading anything at the moment though the comp seems to think so
<Decepticon> hmm
<tensei> Can someone help?  I want to create a shared folder on 1 ubuntu 8.04 desktop that I can access from another ubuntu 8.04 desktop.  I read a turorial on sharing, which seems easy enough.  In windows you can map a folder as a network drive, do you do the same thing on the client desktop??
<geirha> Decepticon: that will create a binary, a.out, running it will allocate 1 gig memory
<Decepticon> im more inclined to use geirha's method
<Decepticon> geirha any precatiuons i should take to avoid restart of my machine
<keres> every 3d rendering game i play bugs up and goes windowed after ~5 minutes of playing and grabs my mouse input, it stays like this for ~1 minute until it goes back.
<keres> wtf is with it?
<Richaee> tensei: jus select the folder u want to share right click and sharing options
<sap> wait its installing yea
<dr_Willis> sounds almost like a screensaver kicking in keres
<keres> I love ubuntu, but i'm nearly dropping it because of this bug
<Richaee> tensei:
<dr_Willis> keres,  try some other windowmanager/desktop
<keres> dr_Willis: nope. No screensaver. the game just goes windowed
<tensei> Richaee: how do I access the shared folder from another desktop?
<keres> dr_Willis: xcfe?
<ha1331> is there way to make some usb device get the same /dev node everytime. For example /dev/ttyHS0
<ha1331> ?
<Decepticon> geirha any precatiuons i should take to avoid restart of my machine
<keres> what is the package name for xfce?
<azuke> hello again guys. I'm trying to enable core dumps on my system. I'm running 8.10 Desktop. Currently an empty core file is created. I'd like the core dump to contain an actual dump of the memory.
<Decepticon> geirha, got a problem
<Decepticon> <stdin>: In function ‘main’:
<Decepticon> <stdin>:1: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘malloc’
<Decepticon> geirha
<FloodBot2> Decepticon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shavin> after clicking on network icon and choosing vpn connections > configure vpn connection i reach network connections. in that i am able to add a vpn connection. where is the option to specify a certificate import? my vpn connection to my website server needs a certificate. I have it with me, hojw do i tell it to import it?
<yoshi_> does ubuntu have a problem with usb mice?
<usser> Decepticon, you have to add #include <stdlib.h> as first line of the file
<sap> how do i disable the firewall using the terminal
<orgthingy> Im just curious, again, but why did ubuntu decide to have PA?
<geirha> Decepticon: gcc -x c - <<< 'main(){char *c= malloc(1000000000);while(1);}'
<geirha> Decepticon: the warnings are harmless
<fearful> sap: What firewall do you have if you have ufw try, sudo ufw disable
<geirha> Decepticon: this new one will loop infinitely. Hitting Ctrl+C should kill it and reclaim the memory
<sap> i have firestarter
<orgthingy> I mean, flash did have "problems" with AOSS but, hmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422 fixed it (always did, it even fixes it on debian!)
<Geek`N`Proud> orgthingy, because it has the latest stuff? :P
<orgthingy> so why PA? any idea?
<Decepticon> geirha the new one also gives that error
<orgthingy> Geek`N`Proud: yea, and unstable stuff!
<sap> fearful: in have firestarter
<azuke> guys? any help with my core dump problem?
<geirha> Decepticon: it's not an error, it's a warning. It still compiles.
<nightrid3r> i temporary need to set a static ip on my laptop, is there an easy way that doesn't require editing files
<Decepticon> geirha see http://pastebin.ca/1343818
<usser> nightrid3r, network manager
<Geek`N`Proud> orgthingy, upstream PA developers made a lot of promises
<fearful> sap: Why don't you disable it through the GUI window?
<aron> sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<Geek`N`Proud> orgthingy, this was going to be the way to sort multiple apps outputting audio at once in a clean and proxied way
<sap> cause firestarter has gone bonkers
<usser> Decepticon, remove #include <stdlib.h> i was wrong you dont actually need it
<Rapscallion> any way to enable/disable usb/s-video/vga ports in Ibex?
<sap> and i cant reinstall or remove it
<azuke> gnutron: I googled around and still have no solution for my core dump problem
<nightrid3r> usser thanks
<unop> nightrid3r,  ifconfig eth0 $ip_address
<fearful> sap: Try sudo apt-get purge firestarter that will completely remove it, I would suggest installing ufw too.
<sap> fearful: oh and the sudo ufw disable worked
<Lasivian> how do I configure compiz if there is no manager icon in the menus?
<fearful> sap: Then just use the first command to remove firestarter and keep ufw
<SuperMoos> Hello, I have no sound with Java in FireFox.  All of the flash games, etc have sound.  How would I fix that ?
<Decepticon> geirha, sorry to bug you about this#### gcc -x c - <<< 'main(){char *c= malloc(1000000000);while(1);}' #####, but it does not loop, and 'dies' with error/message/warning: <stdin>: In function ‘main’: ### <stdin>:1: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘malloc’
<sap> fearful: 1 not fully installed or removed.
<sap> After this operation, 2036kB disk space will be freed.
<sap> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<sap> (Reading database ... 194042 files and directories currently installed.)
<sap> Removing firestarter ...
<sap> Warning: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/firestarter.schemas could not be found.
<sap> Usage: gconf-schemas --[un]register file1.schemas [file2.schemas [...]]
<FloodBot2> sap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shavin> so guys any input for me on how to specify a certificate in vpn connection ?
<usser> Decepticon, thats the compilation part, now you have to run the executable: ./a.out
<Decepticon> usser AHH i see
<gnutron> azuke: won't your application run at all?
<austin_> Ever video file i run, the video is flickering.  How do i fix this?
<sap> fearful: what do i do
<Rapscallion> Is there any way to enable/disable usb/s-video/vga ports in Ibex?
<Decepticon> usser interestingly enough its eating cpu, not ram
<geotsai> hello, my laptop as well as my brother's laptop's webcam suddenly stopped working in intrepid.  we suspect it was because of an update.  is anyone else experiencing this problem?
<usser> austin_, try changing the rendered in player settings, try xvideo, xv, opengl one of those is bound to work properly
<fearful> sap: Can you try to install it again, just so you get the package complete
<sap> doesnt work
<sap> fearful: doesnt work
<azuke> guys? :(
<gnutron> azuke: have you tried re-installing the app?
<austin_> usser: how? i'm a linux nub
<usser> Decepticon,  4766 usser  20   0  955m  328  264 R 99.4  0.0   0:40.91 a.out
<steve``> anyone know why i'd lose a color (yellow) in the console (ctrl-alt-f[1-6]) ?  ansi codes can change all other colours except that one... it's there when i boot into single-user mode, but not when i full boot... looks like i lose it when X starts up and i switch back to tty
<usser> Decepticon, 955m allocated
<usser> Decepticon, its eating cpu because of infinite loop but memory is allocated too
<fearful>  sap: Try sudo apt-get autoremove
<usser> austin_, what player do you use?
<Rapscallion> Is there any way to enable/disable usb/s-video/vga ports in Ibex?
<Decepticon> usser i got 95% cpu used by a.out, but 0% mem used
<austin_> usser: i have a few (it does the same in all) it launches by defult mplayer though
<Decepticon> usser i got 95% cpu used by a.out, but 0% mem used in top
<usser> Decepticon, hang on
<geirha> Decepticon, usser: Actually, I tried it myself, and it didn't have an impact on memory. Seems we actually need to use the malloced mem too
<seemanta> Hi, I have a question regarding cheese
<Lasivian> Adddoes compiz have a manager seperate of the progrqam itself?
<iaindalton> Sometimes my pc stops outputting sound.  How can I get it back short of restarting?
<Decepticon> geirha hmm
<seemanta> my in built webcam in the laptop is not working with cheese on intrepid
<gnutron> iaindalton: yes it does, ccsm i think
<seemanta> anyone know any thing about it?
<iaindalton> gnutron: it does what?
<gnutron> !ccsm > Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian, please see my private message
<geirha> Decepticon: this one almost crashed my system. Not sure if the kernel killed it or if my Ctrl+c got it though ...
<geirha> Decepticon: gcc -x c - <<< 'main(){int i=0;char *c= malloc(1000000000);while(1){for (i=0;i<1000000000;i++)c[i]=0;}}'
<AwaDoV> hello
<AwaDoV> Desktop effects could not be enabled????? what i can do
<usser> geirha, doesnt help i just tried that  gcc -x c - <<< 'main(){char i=0; char *c= malloc(1000000000);while(i<1000000000){*c=i;i++;}}'
<sap> fearful: no doesnt list firestarter as one of the programs to remove. leave it i think its removed cause the directory is not there will install gfuw
<usser> geirha, doesnt seem to do it
<sap> gufw
<AwaDoV> hey guy .. can anyone help please
<pavs> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I have jaunty running and I want to know how I can enable the new notification option notify-osd?
<fearful> sap: If the command ufw disable worked its already installed
<yasgn> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> pavs wrong place +1
<zonyl> I have a brand new drive (non-system) and was wondering: Is it better to TrueCrypt a whole drive /dev/sdb rather than create a partition /dev/sdb1 and then encrypt that?   Or is it just a wash?
<AwaDoV> hyello
<usser> austin_, ok in mplayer its in preferences->video available drivers
<pavs> where is the right place?
<Jack_Sparrow> zonyl I would not do the whole drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<pavs> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<austin_> usser: prefrences?
<zonyl> jack: Thats what I was thinking.. Just needed a 2nd opinion. Thanks!
<austin_> usser: ok then what?
<jatt> are there any dissadvantages in using System->Quit->Hibernate instead of System->Quit->Shut Down? Hibernate is working great with my laptop, but I'm not sure if it has dissadvantages over shutdown...
<n8tuserf> J2daosh -> got it working?
<usser> austin_, video tab, try switching to different available drivers
<racecar56> i don't have hardy yet, but kubuntu hardy is dying this october?
<zonyl> jatt: Sometimes my hardware doesnt get re-initialized all the time (using a tablet with Wacom drivers for instance)
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<usser> racecar56, hardy will be supported until 2011
<usser> Decepticon, just try fork bomb :)
<computer> nikola tesla rules!
<racecar56> why does kubuntu.org say "Kubuntu 8.04 - Featuring the mature KDE 3 and maintained until October 2009"
<usser> racecar56, that doesnt seem right
<jatt> zonyl: thanks for your reply. I see, yes I was thinking in hardware problems too, for example that hibernate would stress some hardware, but is just speculation from my part. If it doesn't have dissadvantages I will use Hibernate instead shutdown always :)
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 Where did it say that?
<yoshi_> does ubuntu have a problem with usb mice?
<racecar56> kubuntu.org's download site
<racecar56> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<_VIM_> yoshi_: not usually
<zonyl> jatt: Just try and see if you have problems.  My tablet is russian roulette with hibernate.  Sometimes everything works, sometimes not.
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 is that a date that JDE dies?
<Jack_Sparrow> KDE
<jatt> ok thanks
<austin_> usser: great! got that to work, but now theres no sound
<unop> Decepticon,  perl -e 'my @a; do { for (0..2**20){$a[$_]=$_} } while 1'
<yoshi_> _VIM_, then it is probably the mouse is broken. though i just got it brand new
<yoshi_> _VIM_, it works for a few seconds and then quits
<austin_> usser: cannot open/initialize audio device
<usser> austin_, hehe, in audio pane did you change any settings? it should be pulseaudio or alsa
<steve``> anyone know why i'd lose a color (yellow) in the console (ctrl-alt-f[1-6]) ?  ansi codes can change all other colours except that one... it's there when i boot into single-user mode, but not when i full boot... looks like i lose it when X starts up and i switch back to tty
<_VIM_> yoshi_: hmmm that's odd I even have a wireless USB mouse and have no probs.
<Jack_Sparrow> unop Can you take the programming talk to a PM please
<austin_> usser: yah its PulseAudio aoudio outup
<austin_> *outup
<usser> austin_, and what did you switch video driver to?
<usser> austin_, it shouldnt have any effect on sound really
<austin_> usser: x11 x11 (ximage/shm)
<austin_> that one
<azuke> gnutron: the app isn't the problem. the app I wrote purposely causes a segmentation fault. the problem is that a core dump file isn't being created (it's created empty). when I run the app I receive "Segmentation fault". I should receive "Segmentation fault(core dumped)". My question is, how do I get core dumps working?
<usser> austin_, try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<usser> austin_, that restart audio daemon
<austin_> command not found...
<austin_> usser: command not found...
<usser> austin_, hm... sorry i dont know much about pulseaudio, i dont use it. is there sound in any other program>
<austin_> usser: yah there is...i can hear youtube and IM client just fine
<gnutron> azuke: Ah, i see. ok somewhere in /etc/ i think is a directive that  suppresses core files, but i'm afraid i forget where its at.
<kristian1> Hello! I've been using Ubuntu for some time now on my old stationary machine, and communicate with it from my main computer via ssh over wlan. Yesterday I decided to install Ubuntu on my main machine, therefor now, I will be using the gui as well, so now I want to customize the look of Ubuntu. I've done some of the basics, but I was wondering if visual cuztomizing can be done by editing a file? So that I can keep the file and overwrite it 
<usser> austin_, try restarting mplayer
<Lasivian> i'm trying to use "cube" inside compiz but it won;t allow me to change workspaces now
<austin_> usser: how? just cosing the app? i did that
<usser> austin_, hm try switching audio output to alsa
<niedzwiedz> how to play rmvb in totem?
<fearful> Kristian1, www.gnome-looks.org, and look under System > Preferences > Appearance
<Lasivian> or do I need to shutdown workspace switcher somehow?
<danes> hello, anyone knows how to install avrstudio or a similar program to program microchips? specially the atmega32 under ubuntu...
<fearful> Kristian1: You can change themes, icons, text, windows etc.
<geotsai> hello everyone, i forgot my password on this irc channel, and i dont know how to go about getting it back.  can anyone help?
<zonyl> kristian: Look up the format of the gnome theme file and experiment with that.
<erUSUL> azuke: ulimit -c unlimited (works on current shell)
<Hector__> Hey, guys. Ubuntu was great, but I got my old laptop back and it can run XP. Thanks for an awesome OS.
<erUSUL> geotsai: ask in #freenode
<Hector__> Really helped me run on a low-spec computer.
<kristian1> fearful : thanks is it possible to edit the apperance in a file or something? :)
<geirha> kristian1, fearful: gnome-look.org, not gnome-looks.org
<iaindalton> I'm having a similar no-sound problem.  Mplayer reports open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<iaindalton> no sound in any app
<danes> I know this channel is exclusively for ubuntu, but anyone knows a similar distribution to work on a 64mb ram old laptop?
<erUSUL> iaindalton: make mplayer and all other apps use pulseaudio;esd or alsa in that order
<Hector__> 64mb RAM, danes?
<usser> danes, puppy linux, dsl
<fearful> danes: Xubuntu will work fine
<Hector__> yeah.
<Decepticon> unop that doesnt each much ram but thats still good
<not-a-cat> hi all; I have a problem in ubuntu with my wireless network on acer aspire 7730g, and I am somewhat of a newb
<zonyl> iaindalton: I sometimes will lose all audio on my Intel-HDA card.    I do a alsa reload to fix that
<austin_> usser: eeek! yes it works now xD
<iaindalton> erUSUL: How do you do that?
<austin_> usser: thank you muchly
<iaindalton> zonyl: How do you do that?
<danes> fearful, will it work fine? I dont want to wait for hours for the OS to load
<unop> Decepticon, you could increase the upper limit to your needs
<kristian1> geirha : that's more like it. ;)
<zonyl> "alsa reload"
<zonyl> as su
<fearful> danes: Xubuntu is made for low resource computers
<usser> austin_, cool, no problem, full screen wont work with X11 driver though :) seems like you have problems with video drivers, are you using intel card?
<Decepticon> unop by changing 20 to 9999
<danes> fearful, allright (y)
<Decepticon> correct?
<iaindalton> hmm, didn't help
<fearful> danes: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<not-a-cat> my wireless card does not detect any networks, although my windows machine has about a dosen
<unop> Decepticon, hmm, that would probably be too much :) .. 30 maybe
<austin_> usser:  no, ATi
<Decepticon> unop :D
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  click system>admin>hardware drivers
<zonyl> iaindalton: try 'mplayer -ao alsa *.mp3'
<austin_> usser: the audio is a bit lagggy though
<danes> anyone knows  how can I program a atmega32 microchip under ubuntu?
<Lasivian> I tried to enable cube in compiz but now I can;t change workspaces at all.. *grovel*
<geirha> Decepticon: 2**10 is 1KiB, 2**20 is 1MiB, 2**30 is 1GiB, etc...
<kristian1> Can I customize the apperance of Ubuntu via a text file? I want to do it like that, so that I can keep the file if I wish to do a reinstall. :)
<not-a-cat> c0vert: I did
<fearful> danes: You may need the Alternate Install CD tho
<Decepticon> geirha ah
<iaindalton> still the same error
<usser> austin_, try a different player, vlc for example
<Decepticon> unop 30 seems about right
<not-a-cat> c0vert: all I got was nvidia drivers
<Decepticon> unop thanks for that
<c0vert> not-a-cat, nothing for wireless?
<not-a-cat> c0vert: nope :-/
<unop> Decepticon, yea .. otherwise it would run out of memory quite soon
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  is it a laptop?
<zonyl> kristian: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<danes> fearful, pardon me? what is that?
<maxagaz> how to see which version of xorg is installed on my computer ?
<austin_> usser: nvm its good...but u said i coudon't do full screen?
<not-a-cat> c0vert: yes, acer aspire 7730g
<yowshi> hmmm _VIM_ left? it would have been nice to know there was in fact a logitech usb mouse driver i may have needed
<zonyl> iaiandalton: 'sudo killall -9 pulseaudio'  then try again
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  is the wireless LED on?
<usser> austin_, yea X11 driver is very basic, it cant do fullscreen
<treeoon> any1 kno how to suggest a new version of a software to include in Jaunty? or whereabouts?
<usser> austin_, try opengl driver, or xvideo
<treeoon> guess im lookin for the developer channel
<fearful> danes: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.10/release/ and look down to the "Alternate install CD"
<unop> zonyl, ouch .. never kill -9 anything
<usser> austin_, xvideo is called xv in mplayer
<iaindalton> zonyl: that works, which is funny, because /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop didn't
<zonyl> unop: I have a distaste for pulseaudio and sometimes it refuses to go away nicely
<Com3> Hi guys,,
<danes> fearful, thank you, I was reading the website and was looking for that
<not-a-cat> c0vert: hm....I can't seem to locate it
<zonyl> iaindalton: Pulse for me is flakey.  That init script is useless most of the time
<unop> zonyl, still .. killing it that way doesn't let it clean up after itself
<iaindalton> zonyl: And you can tab-complete a name in most irc clients
<treeoon> we need jackd 1.9.1 and ffado 2.0rc1 in jaunty!
<fearful> danes, your welcome
<treeoon> who do i talk to about this?
<eseven73> yowshi: _VIM_ is right here, (i had to log off) I wasn't aware you needed me for anything else, but if you tell me the make/model again ill see what I can find :)
<danes> anyone knows  how can I program a atmega32 microchip under ubuntu?
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  when you right click the networking icon at the top it does say wireless is enabled right
<zonyl> iaindalton: ;) Thanks for the tip!
<not-a-cat> c0vert: that it does
<felixsulla> What is the best place to get a .vdi for the newest ubuntu?
<Lasivian> I tried to enable cube in compiz but now I can;t change workspaces at all.. *grovel*
<not-a-cat> c0vert: but I was unable to connect with any kind of configuration (wep, open, etc..)
<Com3> im having trouble with my Trident CyberBlade XP card, it wont load in any graphics mode in 8.04. you can go to qik.com/comthre3 to see what im talking about, all i get is a smokey screen i tried editing the xorg.conf without any suceess can someone help me? i can settup a live stream on what im doing and see if someone could help me
<btl> Has anyone in here gotten elisa to run on Intrepid?
<geirha> treeoon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  but it lists the networks?
<yowshi> eseven73: i solved the problem myself when i found the locomo logitech usb mouse driver in synatpic
<not-a-cat> c0vert: no...and that's what's bugging me
<iaindalton> OK, so when sound stops working, kill pulseaudio with extreme prejudice ;-)
<not-a-cat> c0vert: my windows mashine has like 10 of them (not including mine)
<austin_> usser: they work ful screen, but it flickers in windowed, or if i open up a menu
 * iaindalton wishes sound in ubuntu 8.10 worked as well is in windows 95...or system 7 :P
<treeoon> thanks geirha
<eseven73> yowshi: ok , well at least you got it going :)
<treeoon> iaindalton: it does
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  so it's obviously not finding your wifi card, do you know the exact model of it?
<treeoon> theres too many ways to configure it tho ;)
<ldlework> How do I run the system administration stuff as root from the menu?
<yowshi> eseven73: i was just saying if your going to say ubuntu doesnt normally have problems with usb mice you might want to mention that there is a driver you may be lacking
<austin_> usser: a friend of mine recommneded to get rid of compositing
<austin_> usser: how do i do that
<yowshi> eseven73: :)
<usser> austin_, yea that may be one thing, ati doesnt play nice with compiz still to this day
<eseven73> yowshi: my computer is giving me fits (with KDE4.2 ) so I probably wasn't pay attention , my bad
<ldlework> Anyone know how to run something like Users and Groups as root from the menu?
<not-a-cat> c0vert: just name the command :)
<usser> austin_, you're using gnome right?
<austin_> usser: no, kde
<yowshi> eseven73: ah i was thinking of installing and trying out the new kde today
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  i was asking if you knew the model name of your wifi card
<not-a-cat> c0vert: iwconfig?
<usser> austin_, alt+f2 and type kwin --replace
<Lasivian> ctral-alt-down is supposed to load cube, right?
<not-a-cat> c0vert: no, not really, just bought the thing today
<unop> ldlework, you should be prompted for the root password if you launched that item.
<eseven73> yowshi: the new kde is just fine, it's opensuse's KDE 4.2 Factory edition that is the prob
<austin_> usser: then what?
<usser> austin_, also update your driver if u installed with ubuntu's restricted manager tool
<eseven73> i didnt wanna mention what os i was on ;)
<austin_> usser: how do i update that as well?
<usser> austin_, nothing kwin --replace should disable compiz
<ldlework> unop, nope and all the groups are inactive so I can't manipulate them (Intrepid)
<austin_> and oh ok
<iaindalton> treeoon: it does for you, but as for me, I never had sound suddenly stop working in another OS.  Either sound just worked, or you had to find drivers, but once it worked, it didn't quit.
<Com3> anyone?
<unop> ldlework, i would do this, if that didn't work.   gksu users-admin  or  gksu user-admin  # can't remember which is the correct one
<ldlework> thanks
<danes> THANK YOU ALL GUYS TO KEEP UBUNTU UP AND RUNNING!!! :D
<usser> austin_, but if you're on kde 4, it has its own effects, doesnt rely on compiz so you may need to turn it off as well, i dont remember where it is though, should be in system-settings appearance
<Decepticon> how can i make this a alias, so i can refer back to it, in .bashrc .. the single quotes are messing up echo, and i cannot directly place it as a alias because $a or whatever takes on program names for some reason
<not-a-cat> c0vert: I do know it's Intel, but I'm unsure of the exact version
<Decepticon> how can i make this a alias, so i can refer back to it, in .bashrc .. the single quotes are messing up echo, and i cannot directly place it as a alias because $a or whatever takes on program names for some reason ### i want to set this to alias eatram ### perl -e 'my @a; do { for (0..2**25){$a[$_]=$_} } while 1'
<felixsulla> Does anyone know where to get the Ubuntu 8.10 .vdi for Virtualbox?
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  ok one sec
<zonyl> iaindalton: It was a lot more stable in Hardy.  Ibex audio was the first time I have had real odd audio problems with Linux once driver was installed
<unop> Decepticon, use a function instead.   function eat_some_mem() {  perl -e '...' ; }
<usser> austin_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI scroll down to install from ati(latest version of drivers)
<usser> austin_, they really fixed a lot of stuff in their latest release
<Decepticon> unop how so?
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  open up a terminal and type the command 'lspci' and look for the make there..
<ldlework> unop, interestingly the groups are still inactive so I cannot manipulate them
 * iaindalton waits patiently for 9.04
<Decepticon> unop this is talkinga bout .bashrc still?
<unop> Decepticon, right.  just that you use a function instead of an alias to the same effect
<usser> austin_, in the instructions just change the name of the driver to whatever's current, they used 8.443.1-1 as an example
<yowshi> eseven73: grrr i cant seem to install kde on my system some dependencies cant be met :(
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  you're looking for WLAN
<unop> ldlework, hmm, that's odd.  not sure then ... as i don't use gnome
<geirha> Decepticon: it's possible to use an alias, but you'll need to escape special characters, so the function approach is easier
<Decepticon> geirha i see
<austin_> usser: i do not have a 9xxx card though
<ehird> How can I use a wireless apple keyboard? I tried using a guide but it used `hidd`, which I don't have.
<not-a-cat> c0vert: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
 * Lasivian would like to figure out why cube isn;t working but she doesn't know enough :P
<Decepticon> unop thanks for that idea
<usser> austin_, what card do you have?
<unop> Decepticon, np
<Decepticon> its working
<TriBeCa99> hi guys, I'm having trouble setting up samba. I'm try to get it so I can mount shares as drives from windows, but it's tellin me bad login/password.
<usser> austin_, ati site lets you pick appropriate driver for your card
<TriBeCa99> on 8.10
<iaindalton> ehird: install it
<not-a-cat> c0vert: I have found the button/indicator for wireless, but it's not lit.. :(
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  ok
<LinkinX64> TriBeCa99,  did u do smbpasswd -u user?
<ehird> iaindalton: and which package would this be?
<TriBeCa99> LinkinX64: no, will do one sec
<LinkinX64> TriBeCa99,  u need it
<iaindalton> ehird, if you try to run a program you don't have but a repository provides, bash will tell you the name of the package
<rapha> Hi!
<iaindalton> so type `hidd' in a terminal
<ehird> iaindalton: I did that and it does not tell me. I know this...
<ehird> I think it's from an older version of a package.
<austin_> usser: they don't have a driver for my card though
<burkmat> !hi | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rapha> What's the difference between "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 96)", "173" and "177"? How do I know which one to use?
<usser> austin_, whats the card?
<iaindalton> ehird: what do you get when you type hidd?
<ehird> bash: hidd: command not found
<austin_> usser:4850 i beleave
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  are you using ubuntu 8.10?
<not-a-cat> c0vert: yes, fresh install
<usser> austin_, can you paste the results of lspci | grep VGA
<iaindalton> hmm, maybe your bash is set up differently.  mine reports bluez-compat as having it
<felixsulla> Is 8.04 or 8.10 better to ruN?
<ehird> hmm ok
<c0vert> not-a-cat, the wifi switch on the laptop, is switched on right? lol
<rapha> felixsulla: depends on what to run it for?
 * ehird installs bluez-compat
<felixsulla> A virtual box with the most up to date features. Trying to learn Linux
<TriBeCa99> LinkinX64: it gives me 'could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1 failed to change password blah blah"
<not-a-cat> c0vert: hehe..that's a tricky one
<LinkinX64> TriBeCa99,  weird....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<usser> austin_, its probably radeon 4800 hd series
<rapha> felixsulla: in that case, definitely 8.10, as it has much more up-to-date features than 8.04 obviously.
<c0vert> not-a-cat,  apparently that card is supposed to work out of the box so the switch might be off..
<LinkinX64> TriBeCa99,  i asume u installed samba
<austin_> usser: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<not-a-cat> c0vert: I'm not sure how am I supposed to know...it's just a button, but nothing happens when I press it
<MTecknology> I have this little bluetooth usb dongle that I have no idea how to use. bluetooth-browse isn't seeing it either. It shows up under lsusb as Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<not-a-cat> c0vert: I'll try again and report
<usser> austin_, yea its this one ati radeon hd4800 series
<rapha> felixsulla: Once you've become comfortable with it, you may also want to try out the Alpha 4 release of 9.04.
<rapha> Anyone, what's the difference between "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 96)", "173" and "177"? How do I know which one to use?
<arooni> looking for a stopwatch program for ubuntu ibex... both karm and stopwatch packages dont seem to load.
<austin_> usser: i just isntalled w.e the restriced drivers gave me
<usser> rapha, i think they are for compatibility 96 is for quadro 173 is for some older cards like geforce mx200/400 etc and 173 is the for everything else,recent cards like 8000 series 9000
<austin_> usser: how do i chck which one i have installed
<usser> austin_, which one what?
<usser> austin_, which version of the driver?
<felixsulla> 8.10 comes with Firefox 3 by default, right?
<rapha> usser: So with a GeForce 6600 LE I'd use version 177?
<fearful> felixsulla, correct
<rapha> felixsulla: yes
<usser> rapha, yea
<rapha> Okay, thanks usser!
<Lasivian> does anyone know the key combo to show the cube in that compiz plugin?
<austin_> usser: yes
<Lasivian> ctrl-alt-down isn;t doing anything
<fearful> Lasivian, make sure the plugin is enabled and check inside the preferences
<rapha> felixsulla: if you're interested in OpenOffice.org 3.0 though, you'll have install that yourself as 8.10 comes with OOo 2.something
<Lasivian> fearful: it is enabled, desktops is set to 4/1/1
<iaindalton> Lasivian: doesn't compiz stupidly use mod4 instead of ctl-alt?
<felixsulla> Is OO 3 in synpatic?
<fearful> Lasivian, then I don't know I don't use desktop cube
<Lasivian> iaindalton: sorry, I don;t know what mod4 is
<felixsulla> I have been messing around with 7.10, but I think I need to go to 8.10
<rapha> felixsulla: If you add an extra repository, yes.
<magnetron> Lasivian→ what key combo is listed in your Compiz settings?
<usser> austin_, hm im not sure, try modinfo fglrx
<iaindalton> If you have a windows keyboard, it's the windows key.  On a mac, I dunno.
<felixsulla> rapha, ok stupid question, what does add a repository mean?
<Lasivian> ctrl-alt-down to open the cube just "space" to rotate
<Lasivian> which makes NO sense
<felixsulla> I've been a windows user too long ;(
<bertolo> me too
<usser> austin_, there should be ati utility that lists various info, or glxinfo should provide some info
<hmw> is there a composing program in the style of an "old school" tracker? (like on the amiga or FT2)
<bertolo> how can i configure my nvidia settings ?
<magnetron> felixsulla→ ubuntu software consists of packages, stored online on servers known as "repositories"
<fearful> felixsulla, this might be of help http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<bertolo> my nvidia settings are mad!!! HELP
<rapha> felixsulla: It means, open Synaptic, click "Settings" in the menu, then "Package Sources" (or so, I'm not running an English Ubuntu) and add a repo there
<iaindalton> felixsulla: when you type something like apt-get install firefox, apt-get searches through the repositories it knows of for a package named firefox, and if it finds it, it dls and installs it
<tensei> how do I view a shared folder on an ubuntu desktop from another ubuntu computer?
<felixsulla> And Synpatic is basically just the GUI version of apt-get command line right?
<arooni> looking for a stopwatch program for ubuntu ibex... both karm and stopwatch packages dont seem to load.  dieas?
<rapha> felixsulla: the repository you'll want to add under Third-Party is http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu
<iaindalton> pretty much
<unop> felixsulla, synaptic and apt-get are both frontends to APT itself
<zleap> it cna do other stuff, so you can search for packages, which is like apt-cache search <package>
<zleap> can
<rapha> Sorry felixsulla, "http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" is the full line
<_VIM_> felixsulla: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<ldlework> OH CRAP, I did usermod -G and added myself to some groups but it removed me from all the standard groups and now I can't sudo or su, help!!!!
<fearful> rapha, felixsulla, I'm pretty sure you need a key to install it out of that repository the link I provided shows you to install the key too
<unop> ldlework, you'll need too boot into the recovery mode and put yourself back in the right groups
<iaindalton> felixsulla: although if you like the command line, aptitude is better than apt-get.  if it has to install some packages only because the one you wanted to install depends on them, it will remember that and if you ever uninstall the package, it will uninstall the dependencies too.  apt-get and synaptic don't AFAIK
<ldlework> omg.. unop do you know the list of groups?
<Vorodie> hi
<rapha> fearful: felixsulla: That's right. It would work without the key, but you'd get a warning.
<usser> iaindalton, apt-get autoremove :)
<bertolo> my nvidia settings are mad
<bertolo> plz help
<abc2xyz> where can i get list of ubuntu channels?
<unop> ldlework, unfortunately no .. i've changed things around quite a bit on my machine.  ask someone else
<rapha> bertolo: be more specific, pls
<felixsulla> iaindalton: Do you use aptitude the same way? IE "aptitude get <whatever>"
<iaindalton> usser: how's that work?
<rapha> felixsulla: not get; install. But basically, yes.
<ldlework> Can anyone tell me the groups that their main user has by default please?!
<unop> ldlework, actually .. here you go http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/restore-default-ubuntu-groups/
<magnetron> MTecknology→ yo
<iaindalton> felixsulla: apt-get install <app> => aptitude install <app>
<ldlework> omg thanks
<felixsulla> The extra package to enable open offfice 3 needs a key is that what you mean?
<magnetron> MTecknology→  please ask again
<MTecknology> I have this little bluetooth usb dongle that I have no idea how to use. bluetooth-browse isn't seeing it either. It shows up under lsusb as Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<fearful> felixsulla, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml shows you how to get taht key
<usser> iaindalton, if you remove package and there are packages that depend on it, apt-get autoremove will uninstall those dependencies
<bertolo> i got the message: "YOU DO NOT APPEAR TO BE USING NVIDIA X DRIVER....
<bertolo> please edit your x configuration
<magnetron> MTecknology→ all cambridge chipsets work automatically. your hardware is fully detected and your drivers are loaded.
<iaindalton> usser: hmm.  that's cool.  although I do like that aptitude does it automatically without a separate step
<rapha> bertolo: Sorry, never got that message myself before. Did you try to google it?
<bertolo> no
<bertolo> i wil
<not-a-cat> c0vert: I am such a dum'ass
<harald> ath5k.ko (0.6.0) from 2.6.27-12-generic doesn't work on Asus 901Go, array.org's ath5k.ko (0.5.0) from 2.6.27-11-eeepc works ... some chance of the changes getting mainstream?
<not-a-cat> c0vert: it *was* switched off..but I needed to restart for some reason
<rapha> bertolo: the first hit might help alreadyÖ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644515
<Shininggg> i need help to search repository for package using the grep command, let's say i want to find all matching package with  "thisword" in it how would that go?
<Vorodie> i'm getting Segmetation Fault when using SUDO. any ideas?
<felixsulla> apt-get install <app> is the one that allows you to uninstall associated packages later?
<not-a-cat> c0vert: thanks for exposing my stupidity :P
<aGe> i having problems removing my synapthic package manager. my prolems is  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bertolo> rapha thks
<rapha> no problem, htt
<fearful> Shininggg, try apt-search "thisword*"
<rapha> h
<n2diy> I've built a new box, and now I'm ready to make it my mission critical box, what is the best way to move my stuff off this box onto the new box? Both boxes have seperate /home partitions, and ssh is working on them.
<fearful> Shininggg, the * means wildcard it will search for all of them containing that name
<ArthurD> hi people. How to uninstall savage2
<MTecknology> magnetron: everything seems to work - but when I try to search for devices, one is never found from either side
<bertolo> rapha can i just reinstall ?
<bertolo> i dont have internet
<bertolo> on that pc
<magnetron> MTecknology→ how do you search for devices, using your PC?
<fearful> Shininggg, I'm sorry apt-cache search thisword*
<Shininggg> fearful, ok so no need for the grep command?
<rapha> n2diy: box 1: "tar cvf /tmp/backup.tar /home; scp /tmp/backup.tar user@box2:/tmp". box 2: "cd /; tar xvf /tmp/backup.tar"
<usser> rapha, will it tar hidden  files?
<rapha> bertolo: Then I don't know if you can - if the Ubuntu CD contains everything you nee,d then sure.
<rapha> usser: yes.
<MTecknology> magnetron: I tried from both. I set the bluetoothpreferences to always visible too
<iaindalton> is there a way to see why an apt upgrade wants to install gedit?
<n2diy> rapha: thanks.
<usser> rapha, cool, probably want to preserve permissions too
<magnetron> MTecknology→ yes, but HOW
<harald> any help with ath5k wireless driver for 2.6.27-12-generic?
<fearful> Shininggg, not really if your just looking for packages under a certain name, like if I wanted to see all the packages that have soemthing to do with firefox in my repos I would do apt-cache search firefox*
<rapha> usser: n2diy: I would use tar exactly because of the permissions.
<Wolong> wimpies: 9
<MTecknology> magnetron: using bluetooth-applet
<magnetron> harald→ just ask your question
<ArthurD> hi people. How to uninstall SAVAGE2?
<amathis> hello, I just installed the MS fonts package, and I need to access them using gimp.. how can I do this?
<magnetron> MTecknology→ i remember installing gnome-vfs-bluetooth
<rapha> usser: n2diy: note that "tar backup.tar /home/user/*" would NOT add hidden files or directories tho! It would have to be "tar backup.tar /home/user" at least.
<bertolo> rapha lol i s easy...just use envy :)
<rapha> amathis: They should already be available.
<aGe> i have a problem. when i type my dpkg comman,age@aGeDesktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<aGe> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Shininggg> fearful, exactly what i'm looking for thx a lot.
<rapha> bertolo: Good then :) (never used it myself)
<fearful> Shininggg, no problem.
<harald> 2.6.27-12-generic contains ath5k 0.6.0 -- however, it fails to work with the ath5k in eeepc 901go.
<amathis> rapha, well, I am trying to use 'Helvecta' in gimp.. and I refersh the fonts but I canot find it
<tensei> if figured out how to mount a network place... but it put the folder on my desktop.  Is there anyway to have the folder mount somewhere other than the desktop?
<rapha> amathis: did you restart GIMP after installing msttcorefonts?
<iaindalton> aGe: stick sudo in front of that sucker
<Aspekt> åñòü ðóññêèå?
<amathis> rapha, yeah, and I tried refreshing the fonts in the gimp window as well..
<rapha> tensei: It's not really mounted on the desktop; it just appears there as a symbol. The real mounting place is under /media.
<rapha> amathis: Sorry, no idea then. Maybe the folks in irc.gimp.net#gimp can be of further help...?
<Aspekt> àìåðåêîñû ïèäàðû ãíîéíûå!
<fearful> tensei, ubuntu shows whats mounted on your desktop by default, you have to change the configuration to not to show any mounted on desktop
<Aspekt> ë î õ è
<rapha> Aspekt: Priviat. If you want help you should probably write in English...
<iaindalton> amathis: do other gnome apps show the fonts?
<aGe> iaindalton: thanks
<amathis> iaindalton, I don't know... lemme think of an app to try
<Aspekt> rapha >> ñîñè, ñàì ïèøè íà ðóññêîì
<iaindalton> amathis: gedit, or appearance settings
<magnetron> !ru | Aspekt
<ubottu> Aspekt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tensei> rapha: i went to /media and it's not there
<rapha> Aspekt: There's also a Russian support channel, it's called "ubuntu-ru". Unfortunately I don't speak Russian myself and can't even read your Unicode characters..
<unop> n2diy, you could use copy-by-pass.   (cd /somewhere && tar cpf - .) | ssh you@otherhost '(cd /elsewhere && tar xpf -)
<evilGUI> How can I copy paste public key authentication passphrases?
<amathis> iaindalton, no, apperance settings doesn't see it
<harald> ath5k ... /var/log/messages says support for AR2425 chip is under development -- yet ath5k 0.5.0 delivered from array.org for 2.6.27-11-eeepc does work without problems
<magnetron> rapha→ that wasn't unicode
<Aspekt> à íàõ âàñ íåïîñëàòü?
<evilGUI> ctrl+v = no go
<iaindalton> amathis: log out then in
<rapha> tensei: try the command "mount" on the console and see what it says...
<amathis> ok
<tensei> fearful: thank you... is there anyway to have it show up somewhere else??  how would I go about configuring that.. IE a "mounted" folder in a home directory
<unop> n2diy,  i missed a ' at the end of that
<iaindalton> amathis: or restart the font server
<rapha> magnetron: whatever it is, I can't read it ;)
<iaindalton> amathis: but I dunno how :|
<magnetron> rapha→ me neither
<Aspekt> ë î õ è !
<Myrtti> !english | Aspekt
<ubottu> Aspekt: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fearful> tensei, open the one from your desktop and look at the path of where it is should be something like /media/
<Aspekt> lol
<magnetron> Aspekt→ you lol here often?
<Myrtti> magnetron: you know better...
<tensei> fearful: well like I said it's a network workgroup so its like smb:// ....
<magnetron> Myrtti→ i do
<iaindalton> fearful: it's a network mount.  It isn't mounted in /media, I think
<bertolo> HOW  can i share internet using a crossover cable ?
<capitan_whiky> hola a toao el mundo
<amathis> ok
<amathis> logging out / in didn't make the fonts show up either
<bertolo> between 2 ubuntu
<iaindalton> amathis: how'd you install them?
<Aspekt> magnetron >> ÷¸?
<fearful> tensei, I'm not sure than :s
<amathis> the add / remove gui
<Myrtti> !es | capitan_whiky
<ubottu> capitan_whiky: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amathis> I installed 'Microsoft Core Font's
<Aspekt> !êã
<amathis> oo wait
<Aspekt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amathis> iaindalton, nevermind, I am slightly retarded.. I could have sworn the package included helvecta >_<
<iaindalton> amathis: I'm sure a restart would do it, but that seems drastic.  There is a better way, but I don't know it.
<Aspekt> ëîõè âû âñå !
<iaindalton> amathis: Oh, no, it doesn't. :D
<amathis> are there any font packages that include them?
<Aspekt> àìåðåêîñû ïèäàðû, è êðåòèíû !
<unop> !ics > bertolo  ( you might need to change this slightly for your crossover setup )
<ubottu> bertolo, please see my private message
<Aspekt> àìåðåêîñû ïèäàðû, è êðåòèíû !
<FloodBot2> Aspekt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iaindalton> not packages that I know of but you can rip them off a pc that has them if you got one
<Aspekt> àìåðåêîñû ïèäàðû, è êðåòèíû !
<Aspekt> àìåðåêîñû ïèäàðû, è êðåòèíû !
<Aspekt> àìåðåêîñû ïèäàðû, è êðåòèíû !
<FloodBot2> Aspekt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Aspekt: use English, as you've been told, or join #ubuntu-ru.
<iaindalton> Myrtti: It's not russian, just nonsense.
<harald> amathis: does he mean "Helvetica"? This is a commercial font!
<Aspekt> àìåðåêîñû ïèäàðû, è êðåòèíû !
<paragonc> how do i add a programe to startup?
<n2diy> rapha: scp complains that backup.tar is not a regular file, and quits?
<_niko> hey guys what ports do i open for irc using iptables i ahve 133 and 6667 but when ever i put a drop all rule at the end of the list irc disconnects
<amathis> harald, yes, helvecta
<rapha> n2diy: you probably didnt give the entire path to it then
<paragonc> i saw something about session manager - but i dont see anything equivilant in 8.10
<n2diy> rapha: ok
<unop> n2diy, try this.   (cd /somewhere && tar cpf - .) | ssh you@otherhost '(cd /elsewhere && tar xpf -)
<iaindalton> amathis: I think you're misspelling it
<Myrtti> iaindalton: it's probably russian but with a different charset than UTF8
<amathis> ok 'helvetica'
<iaindalton> Myrtti: I can see the characters and it's not russian.  It's just all the vowels with all the different accents
<hmw> _niko - in case you dont find a better solution, install wireshark, open the firewall and look, what ports are used
<iaindalton> he was just spamming
<harald> then it's commercial -- you can get them from one of the big foundries
<MTecknology> magnetron: I'm still not getting anything to be seen
<hmw> _niko - if you want me to examine your firewall script, pastebin it
<Myrtti> iaindalton: which probably is russian cyrilic letters in non-UTF8 charset.
<iaindalton> amathis: do you own a mac?
<paragonc_> whats the best method to add a program to startup under Ubuntu 8.10
<amathis> nope :)
<unop> !boot > paragonc
<ubottu> paragonc, please see my private message
<hmw> !boot > hmw
<ubottu> hmw, please see my private message
<_niko> hmw: ok i will pastebin it
<kinja-sheep> I'm curious.  How do you update/upgrade the packages (as same as to GUI upgrade).  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade or sudo aptitude full-upgrade?
<iaindalton> amathis: for print purposes Nimbus Sans L is Helvetica, but it's unhinted and looks like dog shit on screen.
<MTecknology> magnetron: I tried using "hcitool scan" as described in the wiki but I got nothing
<magnetron> MTecknology→ you're aware that you need to pair the PC and the phone before you can do anything, right?
<MTecknology> magnetron: that's what I'm trying to do
<Myrtti> iaindalton: mind the language, we've got underaged kids here
<harald> iaindalton: what about "DejaVue Sans"?
<iaindalton> Myrtti: sorry.
<MTecknology> magnetron: I assumed hcitool scan would list devices I can try to pair with
<amathis> iaindalton, well, it is for a graphic that wil be on a website so.. :P
<iaindalton> harald: That's a different font.  Doesn't look anything like Helvetica.
<unop> !startup > paragonc ( sorry !boot does not have a guide to user startup options anymore )
<ubottu> paragonc, please see my private message
<iaindalton> It's a nice font and all
<paragonc> k
<MTecknology> magnetron: and I also assumed setting my bluetooth settings to never hide itself would mean that I could try to pair with it
<iaindalton> amathis: if it's big, hinting doesn't matter.  24+ points?
<MTecknology> magnetron: I'm gonna try a restart and see if that fixes any headaches
<paragonc> thanks
<iaindalton> err, pixels
<paragonc> got it
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<FloodBot2> jljl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_niko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121163/
<MARKMYERS> need hardware advice on server 8.10
<hmw> _niko - please mention my nickname in every of your lines, if you want to make sure, i notice it
<bertolo> how to set up a cross over conexion ?
<_niko> oh right, sorry, wasnt thinking
<bertolo> how to set up a cross over conexion betwen ubuntu's?
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<hmw> _niko - policy accept and you still got problems?
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<jljl> mouaouaouaoua look that http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2778297#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<FloodBot2> jljl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw> jljl - please leave the channel
<iaindalton> He did
<MARKMYERS> need a card with 4 nics built into one that will work out of box
<bertolo> how to set up a cross over conexion betwen ubuntu's?
<nn> whats a fast DC.us area mirror of 8.10 kubuntu dvd iso? cant use BT here
<_niko> hmw: no problems when i its as shown, its the drop that kills it
<J-_> !repeat | bertolo
<ubottu> bertolo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tecna> My USB thumb drive is only mounting as read-only.
<_niko> hmw:but it worked before so im a bit confused
<nn> im pulling like 150kbyte/sec from the only working listed US dvd iso mirror for kubuntu
<bertolo> how to set up a cross over conexion betwen ubuntu's ?
<J-_> D:
<hmw> _niko - ah... i didnt see the last line... if you really insert this, it should block everything... are you willing to show me the script instead of that listing?
<dr_Willis> bertolo,  to do what exactly? share files? share internet?  you mean just plug a network cable from one box to another?
<bertolo> share internet
<MARKMYERS> need a card with 4 nics built into one that will work out of box
<Scunizi_> nn: if it's a dvd then it's more than just kubuntu.. it should have xubuntu and ubuntu on it as well. so if you only need kubuntu change the iso type and you'll have a smaller download
<_niko> hmw: sorry I didn't know there was a script not actually used a firewall on a server before, what should I be looking for?
<Tecna> ﻿!repeat | ﻿MARKMYERS
<MARKMYERS> need a card with 4 nics built into one that will work out of box
<Tecna> ﻿!repeat | ﻿MARKMYERS
<bertolo> how to set up a cross over conexion betwen ubuntu's ? (i need to share internet)
<Tecna> hmmm
<Tecna> can only ops trigger the bot?
<slipstenen> Tecna: You broke it !!!
<iaindalton> bertolo: JFGI
<JPSman> I dual boot, I had to reinstall my windows, using live CD right now, how do I reinitialize my grub so that I can access my real session?
<iaindalton> Tecna: I'm seeing a weird unicode char in your bot cmd
<J-_> iaindalton: That type of stuff is discouraged.
<iaindalton> bertolo: No one here seems to know.  Try google?
<linoge> How can i install all the packages installed in my laptop into another laptop? They're both running 8.04
<bertolo> how to set up a cross over conexion betwen ubuntu's ? (i need to share internet)
<MARKMYERS> need a card with 4 nics built into one that will work out of box
<iaindalton> bertolo: It's common courtesy to wait 5 minutes between the same request for help
<iaindalton> MARKMYERS: same for you
<hmw> _niko - you had to enter several iptables commands to create this set of rules. usually one would place these files in e.g. /etc/rc.d/rc.iptables (or similar) - let me show you an example firewall script: [...]
<Tecna> ﻿iaindalton: There shouldn't be, because I copied and pasted someone else's command.
<dr_Willis> MARKMYERS,  ive seen such things.. but i think it was actually 1 card + a hub/switch built in..   never did actyally buy one. :)
<iaindalton> Tecna: I see that unicode char in what you just said, too
<iaindalton> It's between these quotes: '﻿'
<J-_> ufw is quite straight forward for a firewall. Probably do quite well on a server.
<J-_> There's also documentation.
<Tecna> iaindalton: PM?
<iaindalton> Tecna: huh?
<Tecna> May I PM you?
<iaindalton> sure
<MARKMYERS> does anyone have any idea or advice on what type of card i can get with these charteristics
 * dr_Willis notices some people have no patience.
<bertolo> i lost google as my quicksearch engine. how can i set it back ?
<bertolo> firefox
<dr_Willis> check the little top right serach box/icon/menu things? it has some settings in there.
<dr_Willis> there the G used to be.. pull down menu. 'manage search engines'
<toader> Hi, how to start to console without starting any services? as I want run a program to do some testing of my work. thanks
<JPSman> How do I get my grub to load at startup again?
<IOS|warlock> Is there an easy way of allowing "ftpuser:ftpgroup" to edit files owned by "www-data:www-data"? -- I'm currently using pure-ftpd, and don't want to chown the /var/www/X folders to www-data:www-data
<bertolo> dr_Willis: yeah i know...but i can't find google.com search engine
<jeff-01> Hi All, One please could tell me how to activate the 3D desktop under Hardy ?
<WarriorSlayer> bertolo: on the firefox website
<somebee> hi, I'm trying to install libmemcached, but get an error on 'make'.. "libtool: link: `memcached_connect.lo' is not a valid libtool object".. what might this mean?
<WarriorSlayer> they have links for search engines
<WarriorSlayer> to be added
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ by adding the ftpuser to the www-data group?
<bertolo> WarriorSlayer:  can send me the ling...i only found google scholar, google new....i want google.com
<bertolo> :/
<IOS|warlock> magnetron: I've been trying to find a way of doing it, what would the command be for that?
<jeff-01> Ilike the cubicle with desktops all around ...
<bertolo> ling= link
<hmw> _niko - this is not the correct example, it does more that you will probably need, but you might learn from it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121173/
<Tecna> ﻿!help
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ aren't you using the graphical Ubuntu?
<toader> Hi, how to start to console without starting any services? as I want run a program to do some testing of my work. thanks
<WarriorSlayer> bertolo: try searching in the firefox web site dude
<WarriorSlayer> i don't have a exact link here :/
<IOS|warlock> no magnetron
<bertolo> i tried
<Tecna> ﻿!logs
<bertolo> and i dont found
<Tecna> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<slipstenen> linoge: I think this will do the trick ->       dpkg -l|awk ' { print "sudo apt-get install " $2 }'> ./installer.sh
<toader> Hi, how to start to console without starting any services? as I want run a program to do some testing of my work. thanks
<keystr0k> I just created a screencast that I'd like to chop up (remove mistakes I made during recording) and add some titles... is there a piece of software that will do this?
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ first of all, i must warn you of the the tremendous security risk you are taking by using FTP on a web server that will be connected to internet
<marctw> i need to know how to reinstall ubuntu from my windows partition? i tried wubi but it wont list the drive letter that ubuntu is already on?
<n2diy> rapha: is it ok to untar the backup file, from my home dir?
<Scunizi_> toader: you want to eliminate the gui? or just open a terminal? or get into a terminal?
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ use SSH/SFTP instead, it's way more secure
<unop> !clone | slipstenen, linoge
<ubottu> slipstenen, linoge: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<slipstenen> linoge: then you copy the installer.sh to your other machine and invoke it.
<bertolo> can i update my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 using a 8.10 cd ?
<IOS|warlock> magnetron: shouldn't really be an issue, I've runned pure-ftpd for a long time and never had issues with it
<jeff-01> Hi All,
<jeff-01> How to activate the 3D desktop including the cubicle desktop ??
<IOS|warlock> but I know the security issue with running an ftp server, it's a private server anyhow
<marctw> anyone?
<bertolo> jeff synaptic -> compiz
<marctw> i need to know how to reinstall ubuntu from my windows partition? i tried wubi but it wont list the drive letter that ubuntu is already on?
<Scunizi_> !ccsm | jeff-01
<ubottu> jeff-01: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<toader> Hi, how to start to console without starting any services? as I want run a program to do some testing of my work. thanks
<_niko> hmv: Thanks, Lot more there then I imagained xD will get on to it now
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ but then you weren't running a web server, and sharing ownership between the www-data and the ftpuser accounts either
<marctw> i have ubuntu already installed on a partition but i have no cd rom anymore and i wanna put xubuntu or kubuntu
<jeff-01> whats ccsm ?
<Scunizi_> toader: you want to eliminate the gui? or just open a terminal? or get into a terminal?
<bertolo> can i update my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 using a 8.10 cd ?
<slipstenen> linoge: yeah, go for the clone instead.
<jeff-01> Ok thanks a lot ... !!
<dr_Willis> toader,  i dont think theres an easy way to do it. theres too many sercvices needed  - you could manually stoip the services you dont want running perhaps
<IOS|warlock> magnetron: yes I was running a web serverr, but not sharing ownerships between ftpuser and www-data
<toader> Scunizi_: no gui, no any service
<marat> Hi all! where I could find Feisty 7.04 repos? It seems that all of them are gone
<marctw> my ubuntu is running slow and i hear that kubuntu and xubuntu is much faster
<slipstenen> unop: ty, learned something new today as well
<toader> dr_Willis: could u tell me how to
<thiebaude1> bertolo: no, not to keep the programs you already have on 8.04
<dr_Willis> toader,  xdm/kdm/gdm will stop the GUI. but theres a lot of services that are needed for normal operatuion - You could try the 'single user mode' i guess.
<marat> marctw: kubuntu isn't.
<fearful> marctw, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, this will give you the choice to login using KDE or xfce then go pure on whichever you you prefer
<dr_Willis> toader,  sudo service WHATEVER stop
<unop> slipstenen, yea, your way would invoke apt-get for each package too .. and that might not solve all dependencies
<thiebaude1> bertolo: you can do update manager -s
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ but that's exactly you were asking about. instead, i recommend using SSH-server, it's much easier to do that using SSH/SFTP
<toader> dr_Willis: how to start to single user moder
<rakudave> !ccsm | jeff-01
<ubottu> jeff-01: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<IOS|warlock> magnetron: I want to run this setup, I didn't ask for your opinion about my setup
<toader> dr_Willis: how to start to single user mode?
<dr_Willis> toader,  append 'single' to the end of the grub boot line, or try the rescue/recovery mode optuion. its about the same thing
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ i already told you what to do
<IOS|warlock> Yes, and I asked you if you knew the command for it
<marctw> fearful: i tried that but all it changed was my login screen and it still booted the gnome splash screen
<numpszi> Hello! If i make a release of a program, is it a good idea to put all of the binaries into a tar.gz file and publish it on the internet?
<bertolo> thiebaude1: i have no internet
<thiebaude1> oh, ok
<fearful> marctw, you have to change the session, in the loging screen click the sessions and it will give you the choice on xfce or kde whichever you installed
<hmw> _niko this chart might help you, too: http://www.64-bit.de/dokumentationen/netzwerk/e/002/nfk-traversal.png
<squarebracket> i have a mythbuntu server and i want to launch ktorrent on startup, where should i put that?
<IOS|warlock> magnetron: figured it out, thanks for your opinions though.
<marctw> i dont know why my ubuntu runs bad my vista flys compared to ubuntu what would cause this?
<slipstenen> numpszi: I guess it is better to do a repository if you want to distribute compiled files. archive would be ok for source though.
<Scunizi_> marctw: the video driver.. do you have an nvidia card if so which one?
<warty> hello mens
<Pupeno> Any ideas what to do with a machine that overheats whenever it's running the android emulator? can ubuntu slow it down if it's running too hot instead of shutting it down?
<magnetron> IOS|warlock→ good luck
<marctw> no i have a ati radeon x200m, this is my laptop
<magnetron> Pupeno→ what kind of CPU do you have?
<dr_Willis> x200m here - used the fglrx drivers. it wasent a fast laptop i had.. but it worked. :)
<Pupeno> magnetron: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.83GHz.
<marctw> dr_Willis: isnt that the driver it uses by default?
<dr_Willis> marctw,  No.. 'ati' driver is the OSS default driver.. fglrx = one from ati you install
<Tecna> Does anyone know how to change the default read/write permissions on a usb drive that automatically mounts?
<yowshi> ok this is wierd. lsusb lists the mouse as a logitech scrollmouse but lomoco sees it as an unsupported logitech device. can someone please help me with this
<fearful> Tecna, sudo chmod 755 /media/<Name>
<hmw> marctw - 1) you might need different drivers for your graphics adapter 2) you might have to less RAM (1.2GB minimum for acceptable performance) 3) you might not yet have discovered, in which way ubuntu is different in being slow compared to windows - each of them can be slow, but in different situations - use ubuntu for at least 10 days and you will discover the pattern, i mean.
<numpszi> ok, thanks
<magnetron> Pupeno→ i'm surprised to hear that such a CPU would overheat. i suggest fixing your hardware problem, by installing proper cooling. you *can* slow software down with the nice/renice commands, but no software will overheat a proper cooled hardware.
<Tecna> hmw: I don't completely understand what to do with that command.
<JPSman> how do I edit my grub from a LiveCD session?
<marctw> im just tired of waiting 20 seconds for my file manager to open when vista opens explorer in about 2 sec
<Pupeno> magnetron: it's a laptop.
<eper3z> OK DUDES, so im using fglrx as my graphics card driver and i got dual view/screen running from the ati catalyst control center and everything works fine except upon restart the computer goes back to TWINVIEW and i have to manually switch to dualview every LOGON!? help! thanks in advance
<hmw> Tecna - huh? what command? (sorry i am somewhat distracted, maybe i forgot, that i talked to you)
<fearful> Tecna, do you know where your USB is mounted at?
<magnetron> Pupeno→ make sure that cpu frequency scaling is enabled.
<Pupeno> magnetron: I don't mean nice/renice, shouldn't Ubuntu lower the CPU freq when it's running too hot?
<Tecna> fearful: yes
<MoTec> marctw: are you running from the live cd or did you do an install?
<fearful> Tecna, ok so in the terminal type sudo chmod 755 /<where your USB is mounted>
<burkmat> JPSman, You mean edit your menu.lst file?
<Tecna> but what exactly does that do?
<usser> Pupeno, it should if cpu supports it
<fearful> Tecna, it changes the permissions so you can read/write
<usser> Pupeno, i know my celeron doesnt have cpu scaling
<Jack_Sparrow> JPSman we need more info, how did you lose grub?  Reinstalling windows
<hmw> marctw - disabling some unneeded services might help a little, too.
<dr_Willis> fearful,  if its a ntfs or vfat usb drive.. that wont work... he may wan tto run the ntfs-config command and check the 'allow users'  features
<JPSman> I reinstalled windows and it removed grub from starting at the begining
<Tecna> fearful: will that be preserved for future mounts, or will I have to do that again?
<Jack_Sparrow> JPSman no prob..
<burkmat> !grub | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> JPSman single or dual hard drives
<JPSman> thank you thank you
<fearful> Tecna, yea I think dr_Willis is right first check what type of file system it is.
<Pupeno> usser: well, cat /proc/cpu is showing cpu MHz : 1000, so it's not even running at full throtle now.
<usser> Pupeno, then scaling works, the problem is with cooling
<dr_Willis> ext2/3/linux filesystems - that may work..  vfat/ntfs   filesystems the permissions MUST be set by how they are mounted
<Tecna> it's vfat iirc
<dr_Willis> Tecna,  install./run the ntfs-config tool and  it has some check box options that may get it gouing right
<Huufarted> Pupeno: I had this problem once.  Come to find out, the heatsink on the CPU was crap and the blades were so close together, it was acting as a FILTER and was collecting any dust going through the fans
<Tecna> dr_Willis: I don't know how to do that.  *pictures you facepalming*
<Pupeno> Huufarted: in a laptop?
<Huufarted> yessir
<constantine> hi, which VPN prgram for intrepid would you suggest for accessing an unsecured wifi zone like a coffee house?
<Discipulus> So my Atheros Wireless Card is failing to pick up any wireless network and I'm 2 inches from the wireless router and the other laptop in the house picks it up
<Pupeno> Huufarted: dell?
<Discipulus> What is the issue
<Discipulus> ???
<eper3z> OK DUDES, so im using fglrx as my graphics card driver and i got dual view/screen running from the ati catalyst control center and everything works fine except upon restart the computer goes back to TWINVIEW and i have to manually switch to dualview every LOGON!? help! thanks in advance
<Huufarted> No, it all depends on the heat sink for the issue I was having, Pupeno.
<_niko> hmv: Thanks again that chartd does make a few things make more sence
<Discipulus> Has anyone had this problem before?
<Discipulus> or know how to fix the problem?
<pop79> hello everybody
<Pupeno> Huufarted: yes, I know, just checking. I'll open it before sending it to dell.
<Huufarted> Pupeno: frequently in laptops, the fans are used to drag air through the heat sinks.  My situation had the heat sink blades collecting the dust.  After a year or so, there was so much dust, it was CAKED on there and I had to pick it out with tiny pliers
<Discipulus> I'm having a wireless situation does anyone know how to help me through my issue?
<Tecna> dr_Willis?
<dr_Willis> hm,m
<Pupeno> Huufarted: I'm starting to open it as we speak, err, chat.
<dr_Willis> Tecna,  install and run 'ntfs-config' its a tool to tweak that stuff..
<n2diy> rapha: unop, thanks, so far so good, I got all my files moved, but some system settings didn't make the trip. Items in my menus need to be copied now, what file(s) might that info be in?
<Tecna> it's not ntfs.  it's vfat
<Peddy> How do I check file permissions through command line?
<Huufarted> Peddy, ls -l
<Peddy> thank you Huufarted
<n2diy> Peddy: ls -al
<morla> does somebody know the nForce 750a SLI chipset, or the ASUS M3N-HD board?
<Huufarted> yeah, Peddy.  add the 'a' on there to list even hidden files (files starting with .)
<Peddy> ok :)
<Peddy> thanks Huufarted and n2diy
<yowshi> ok this is wierd. lsusb lists the mouse as a logitech scrollmouse but lomoco sees it as an unsupported logitech device. can someone please help me with this
<constantine> hi, which VPN prgram for intrepid would you suggest for accessing an unsecured wifi zone like a coffee house?
<stip> hi, i just installed ubuntu 8.10 how do i install the restricted drivers?
<Tecna> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_VIM_> stip: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<constantine> thanks techna I appreciate that
<_VIM_> !medibuntu | stip (Try this too) ...
<ubottu> stip (Try this too) ...: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stip> _VIM_: that's it? i'm using nvidia.
<_VIM_> stip: what are you trying to install exactly?
<stip> _VIM_: an nvidia graphic card, i guess...
<deany> system/admin/hardware drivers
<_VIM_> stip: that should be accessed ... deany beat me
<linoge> how do i install all my packages in another pc?
<Ristau> is any1 familiar with windows/ubuntu dual boot setup? need help
<deany> lol
<deany> linoge, aptoncd
<eper3z> my ubuntian brothers
<stip> do i cliick "activate"?
<eper3z> help me!
<linoge> deany: can i use a usb drive if i don't have a cd ?
<Ristau> is any1 familiar with windows/ubuntu dual boot setup? need help
<_VIM_> stip: yes
<dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deany> I guess so. Ive not used it
<_VIM_> !repeat > Ristau
<ubottu> Ristau, please see my private message
<harald> linoge: yes, you can -- i had to do it in order to install my eeepc 901go
<deany> google it and have a look
<n2diy> I'm cloning this box, and have managed to move my /home directory, now how do I move my Gnome settings?
<linoge> harald: thanks!
<harald> linoge: is your BIOS able to boot  from USB devices?
<Discipulus> I am having problems with my wireless card. Atheros Chipset. Using Ath5k module. Working one minute, now I can still see the hardware but not any wireless networks. Been searching diligently for solutions online but nothing is working. Any help?
<stip> _VIM_: i clicked "activate"  but it still not activated.. maybe the drivers server is down?
<Tecna> Ristau: I have a duel boot that I set up myself.  I can help.
<Tecna> Ristau: PM me and I'll help.
<_VIM_> stip: can you install other things? Kinda sounds like you borked your sources
<linoge> harald: yes
<stip> test..
<Ristau> i pmed you tecna
 * harald looks for how i did it
<stip> _VIM_: i just installed ubuntu.. what do you recommend i should try to test?
<deany> n2diy, arent YOUR gnome settings in home
<linoge> harald: you see, a cousing asked me to install linux in his laptop and he doesn't have internet connection, so i just thought i could install my current packages in his laptop...
<_VIM_> stip: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stip> _VIM_: and wth is borked? :-D
<_VIM_> broke
<deany> they should of moved along with your home
<harald> linoge: search for unetbootin -- it's a GUI tool for either Linux or Windows. Does image download and making the stick bootable
<deany> _VIM_,  thats just a metapackage for java and flash aint it
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get connect to irc.perl.org it tell me i miss spell it or a unknown host
<jeff-01> Does anyone know why I can see only two desktops on the compiz cub ??
<_VIM_> deany: im trying to see if he can install stuff
<perlsyntax> any ideas
<Auctionedllama> Does anyone know how to get a SIIG Soundwave 7.1 PCI soundcard working on 8.10?
<deany> is he still talkin about drivers
<perlsyntax> i useing xchat
<deany> Oh..
<_VIM_> yes
<jeff-01> This is flat instead of being a cube. I do have 4 desktops .....
<Auctionedllama> \?
<spyware> Anyone here have any experience with nvidia drivers -n- whatnot?
<deany> well if he can apt-get update there shouldnt be a problem
<perlsyntax> anyone use xchat?
<stip> _vim_: i'm having an error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_VIM_> he wants nvidia deany,  its not working for him
<constantine> is there another channel that can answer how to install a vpn ?
<_VIM_> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<quagmire> jeff-01 , do you have do compiz advanced desktop settings installed?
<jeff-01> I do
<deany> he tried envy
<_VIM_> !fixapt > stip
<ubottu> stip, please see my private message
<n2diy> deany, I thought the where, some settings made it over, but items are missing from my menus?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<mib_0visev> I just installed ruby1.9 via apt. Do I have to manually create symlinks for ruby -> ruby1.9, irb -> irb1.9, etc? or is there some way to select your version of ruby?
<spyware> I can't get out of low graphics mode. -.-
<quagmire> jeff-01, also the cube settings is set to 4 there ?
<_VIM_> stip: do you have synaptic open?
<jeff-01> dunno, nneed to look at it
<jeff-01> plz help me where is this ?
<perlsyntax> i out of here
<stip> _vim_: no
<_VIM_> ok
<quagmire> jeff-1, --> system -> preferences -> advanced desktop settigns
<_VIM_> run that command ubottu sent you stip
<olleorama> anybody got a tool for renaming pics in batchmode? all my files from my camera got their file extensions in upper capitals, I want it in lower
<yowshi> grrrrr satill haveing problems with my logitech usb mouse
<stip> _vim_: i did..
<dick-richardson> how do I get bind to log queries?
<_VIM_> olleorama: try imagemagic or is it with a 'k' one of those
<stip> _vim_: whats that command again? sudo apt-get restricted-extras?
<_VIM_> stip: you forgot 'install'
<n2diy> olleorama: they could answer that in #perl
<_VIM_> and it's ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Plugh> ollerama, you can do that by using awk to make a shell script with the rename commands.
<stip> _vim_: sudo apt-get install restricted-extras?
<_VIM_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_VIM_> stip:  yep
<_VIM_> wait no
<fearful> Anyone know a BIOS password cracker I can use for ubuntu?
<jeff-01> quagmire Ok and in this one ?
<stip> _vim_: i got this error: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<olleorama> n2diy, plugh; no way but a script?
<_VIM_> O.o
<Chousuke> fearful: a bios password cracker?
<Chousuke> fearful: wouldn't it be easier to just reset the BIOS? :)
<_VIM_> stip: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<_VIM_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeff-01> <It's still flat
<fearful> Chousuke, well I guess so, how can I do that, I just read I could get one I lost the password
<olleorama> vim; imagemagick, hmm, might try, hate it though
<blackjak> guys where is the installation folder of firefox in ubuntu
<jeff-01> I don't find out where to make it become a cube ?
<quagmire> jeff-01, is the Desktop Cube enabled ?
<Chousuke> fearful: read the manual for your motherboard
<_VIM_> olleorama: i know, it's about the only thing that does batch stuff :/
<Chousuke> fearful: it should describe a jumper you need to set to do a CMOS reset
<yowshi> is there a way of restarting a usb bus in ubuntu or kickstarting a usb device?
<fearful> Chousuke, I lost it
<spyware> I was using the restricted drivers with my GeForce 8500GT and it was working decent. I wanted to use nVidia's 8 series drivers, ran the .run file for them and now I can't get out of low graphic mode. =(
<quagmire> jeff-01, and also rotate cube i guess
<Plugh> olleorama: you could try imagemagick. Not sure if it has a simple way to ensure output file names are in lower case.
<Chousuke> fearful: find it from the internet.
<jeff-01> Cube activated
<jeffwheeler> I'm not really sure where to report this, but Launchpad has been trying every three hours for the past three weeks to run an svn import on the Lyx package, and it fails every time.
<jeff-01> But it's flat showing only 2 desktops
<kristian2> Does Ubuntu make any money when I use http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/ too google with instead of google.com? If not, then I will change to google.com, but if they make any money if I use it too search on google, then I will keep it.
<jeffwheeler> I think it has to do with Unicode encoding . . .
<olleorama> plugh, yeah, I thought so.. well, might try it now, thx everybody for suggestions
<quagmire> jeff-01, rotate cube also enabled ?
<fearful> Chousuke, thanks
<jeff-01> OK i found out
<jeffwheeler> This is what I'm referring to: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/lyx/trunk
<Plugh> olleorama: ls -1 *.JPG | awk '{ printf "mv %s %s\n", $0, tolower($0); }' > rename-files.sh
<stip> _vim_: heres my sources.list, thanks
<jeff-01> Need only one row not two rows.
<olleorama> plugh: you rewl
<stip> _vim_:http://pastebin.ca/1343890
<jeff-01> n columns where n>2 but only one row. Thx.
<Plugh> olleorama: you can pipe that directly to sh but its best to check the output file first to be safe.
<quagmire> jeff-01, :) great, gl
<mmyers727> is there someplace to find out what hardware is compatable with ubuntu server before i buy
<emma> if using my backlight adjustment keys are locking my system what package in ubuntu might be causing that problem?
<emma> would that be my video driver?
<_VIM_> stip: ok hang on please
<madmartian> I connected my laptop to a projector and can no longer get widescreen. system > preferences > screen res only gives me 1024x768
<yowshi> grrrrr satill haveing problems with my logitech usb mouse can someone please help me get my mouse working. it works for a bit then suddenly stopped. before the rbeoot it was working for a while then suddenly stopped this time it worked only for a few seconds
<BCM43> madmartian: what projector?
<olleorama> plugh, I'm impressed!
<madmartian> BCM43: can't remember
<stip> _vim_: thanks
<BCM43> yowshi: do lsusb to see more spesific info on it
<yowshi> BCM43: lusb tells me it is a logitech optical scroll mouse thats it
<constantine> can anyone recommend an easy to install pptp vpn for intrepid?
<yowshi> BCM43: i dont know what to d with that information
<Plugh> olleorama: I often use awk to handle some types of repetative batch jobs.
<patco444> ihi
<patco444> Proactol™ is a groundbreaking development in weight loss treatment, and is exactly what over weight people have been waiting for - http://track.moreniche.com/hit.php?w=119443&s=38
<felixsulla> Even IRC gets advertisement spam now? Good god.
<deany> has for years
<eth01> as a Doctor myself, never waste your money on such things.
<eth01> (it's gibberish)
<felixsulla> deany thats the first I've seen of it.
<^Cheeky> hello, i mistakenly formatted my, external usb hard drive and now when i pulg it into .. ubuntu .. it does not show up, how can i detect it and format the drive to use it again ? iam using ubuntu 8.10
<bambou> http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2790894#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d look that is so cool ;)
<deany> pills and potions never work.. Cant beat GETTING A JOB
<patco444> Proactol™ is a groundbreaking development in weight loss treatment, and is exactly what over weight people have been waiting for - http://track.moreniche.com/hit.php?w=119443&s=38
<olleorama> plugh, I write some shell scripts every now and then, but seldom in awk, I really wish I had time to learn it. Thx again, I will be on my merry way npw
<eth01> !ops patco444
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops patco444
<deany> Ive seen it now n then, not a lot as i dont frequent public channels much
<eth01> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Plugh> eth01: One should never spend money on anything mentioned via SPAM. it will only encourage them further.
<Plugh> :-)
<bambou> http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2790894#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d look that is so cool
<_VIM_> stip: ok try this in a terminal: dpkg --configure -a    (if that dont work try this): sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<eth01> Plugh: no.
<felixsulla> And patco is ignored :)
<bambou> http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2790894#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d look that is so cool
<unop> _VIM_, that's not good advice removing the lock before testing whether the process that had it open was running or not
<Myrtti> eth01: what do you need?
<_VIM_> we tested that already unop
<eth01> more like - what do you need to do.
<_VIM_> he said nothing was running,
<bambou> http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2790894#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d look that is so cool
<Ryder51> Hello all, ok so im making a executable txt file, the first command is ftp, i then skip a line and put open, witch is the next command
<toader> Hi, what service is need when start postgresql server in Ubuntu?
<Ryder51> but when i run it, it stops after ftp
<Ryder51> it wont goto the next commands
<Ryder51> *Command
<deany> shut up bambou
<bambou> http://ihatekaty.com/?id=2790894#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d look that is so cool
<Plugh> Ryder51: ftp will usually be asking you to enter a user name then password when you are opening a connection to an FTP site.
<Vansolrick> lol
<Vansolrick> spammm
<Ryder51> o do i need to but that in the txt file too
<unop> Ryder51, if you want to script FTP .. you'll need something like lftp
<_VIM_> unop you should really read and follow the chat, before snapping at me.
<benjamin_1> I need help deleting a dual boot for Vista x64 and Ubuntu
<Iceman_B^rmte> whats the command to get the remote manangement package?
<Iceman_B^rmte> apt-get install openssh?
<eth01> thankya
<Computers> What package/software is controlling the mouse speed / accelleration / movement in my Ubuntu distro? I want to see about choosing something else
<_VIM_> stip: how's it going? You got kind of quiet :)
<Computers> Is it a mouse driver?
<felixsulla> None of the other channels I'm in are getting spammed, why wouldn't you make your bot just spam everything? heh
<junglist_> does anyone know of a way to resync audio track to video track in an mp4 file?
<quagmire> Iceman_B^rmte, ssh
<unop> Iceman_B^rmte,  apt-get install openssh-{server,client}
<eth01> felixsulla: freenode isn't what it was
<Computers> If I have the speed all the way on Fast, it's initial speed is too slow, and acceleration is very awkward when I turn it up
<_VIM_> felixsulla: those kinds of folks are paid by M$ hehe
<Iceman_B^rmte> ah, server, right
<U-b-u-n-t-u> compiz seems to be starting when I start up and its not in the session preferences... sooo where would I turn it off?
<Myrtti> prince_jammys, eth01: in the future, use the command with a pipe: !ops | <troublemaker> <cause of alert>
<Iceman_B^rmte> istn the client installe by default on Ibex ?
<stip> _vim_: i tried that it still doesn't work..
<Computers> Windows running on this computer with standard microsoft mouse drivers provide great control of mouse movements
<benjamin_1> Can someone please help me with Dual boot Vista x64 and Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Myrtti: you prefer that to #ubuntu-ops ?
<bangalib3bu> hi
<_VIM_> stip: do you have a License agreement open? such as from installing Java?
<Myrtti> prince_jammys: if you do it like that, it gets forwarded there in any case
<Iceman_B^rmte> Iĺl brb, gonna detach for a minute
<stip> _vim_: no, i just installed ubuntu
<Plugh> I used to use Ubuntu some time ago for certain things. I haven't used it in a while. I copied the Ubuntu partition (6.06) to my new Core 2 Duo computer that has drives in RAID1 configuration. Now I find myself in need to do something in Ubuntu again.
<axisys> jtaji: ok i got my new notebook drive and my live cd recognizes it as 250gb.. cool! thanks a lot
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | stip
<ubottu> stip: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_VIM_> prince_jammys: we tried that
<prince_jammys> ah, ok
<axisys> what is the best way to migrate my ubuntu from old 40G notebook drive to new 250G notbook drive?
<stip> _vim_: i get this error now: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stip> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<patmaddox> how do I set the default locale in intrepid? I've done some googling but can't figure it out
<Plugh> I managed to get Ubuntu booting on the new machine. I want to update to the recent version but I'd like to at least get X displaying properly on my (nVidia) video card before I do an upgrade. What tool can I use to reconfigure the X video in Ubuntu? I don't need to have full nVidia suipport just yet. I need something better than the 320 x 200 video I'm currently getting.
<axisys> !migrate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migrate
<bruenig> stip: close synaptic
<erUSUL> stip: you have more than one apt frontend open at once
<_VIM_> bruenig: we tried that too
<stip> bruenig: synaptic isn't running
<patmaddox> basically I just want postgres to be automatically set up with en_US.UTF8 when I install it...and apparently postgres goes based off of the locale.  currently by default it's POSIX
<bruenig> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<_VIM_> stip:  try lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock  and see what's locking it
<unop> patmaddox, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<benjamin_1> Anyone delete Ubuntu from a Dual Boot with Vista x64?
<patmaddox> unop: is there any reason it needs to be POSIX?  I won't screw anything else up by doing en_US.UTF8, will I?
<patmaddox> unop: I'm only doing this so postgres installs properly
<mirak_> ping
<_VIM_> pong
<KilasImbang> lol
<yowshi> grrrrr satill haveing problems with my logitech usb mouse can someone please help me get my mouse working. it works for a bit then suddenly stopped. before the rbeoot it was working for a while then suddenly stopped this time it worked only for a few seconds
<stip> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/duguy/.gvfs
<stip>       Output information may be incomplete.
<unop> patmaddox, where are you getting this error exactly?
<BCM43> yowshi: do lsusb to see more specific info on it.
<bruenig> stip: just remove the lock file
<patmaddox> unop: there's no error...it's just that when I install postgres, it sets the default encoding based on the locale.  default encoding ends up being ASCII or something, but I want UTF8
<_VIM_> bruenig: i told him that already
<yowshi> BCM43: and do what with thgat information? lsusb psits out 1 line telling you which bus and device number and what the mouse is
<bruenig> _VIM_: well he didn't listen
<stip> heii!!!!! i can now use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" wuhuu!
<_VIM_> well it's not easy to keep up with 4 people telling you how to do something...
<Discipulus> Can anyone help me with my wireless, I've been having issues with it for the past 3 hours and have been unsuccessful at finding any help in this room
<BCM43> yowshi: and it only says that it is a logitec mouse? Nothing else?
<_VIM_> stip: woot! :)
<Discipulus> if anything runs me to a different distribution, it will be the lack of support in this channel
<stip> _vim_: thanks alot! woot woot woot! :-D
<cooldduuudde> how can i reset wine?
<Discipulus> now would someone like to please attempt to help me?
<_VIM_> Anytime :)
<bruenig> stip: don't use meta packages, they are disgusting hacks
<Discipulus> I can ask a stupid n00b question, and everyone jumps
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > Discipulus
<ubottu> Discipulus, please see my private message
<cooldduuudde> how can i reset wine?
<yowshi> BCM43: says bus 001 device 003 id 046d:c01* logitech inc optical scroll mouse
<stip> bruenig: what's that?
<yowshi> BCM43: c018
<BCM43> Discipulus: ok, what information do you have about it.
<Discipulus> Alright
<yowshi> BCM43: and thats it
<BCM43> yowshi: ok, one sec
<Discipulus> My wireless card, Atheros 242x chipset, was working just fine using the Ath5k module
<hmw> Discipulus - if you are not happy with the support here, i can only reccomend to try something else... This channel is the best support channel, I have seen for any distro.
<Plugh> Holy cow... I just realized how many people are in this channel. :-)
<bruenig> stip: meta packages, fake packages loaded down with false dependencies, they screw up dependency trees, just install the things underneath it explicitly
<Discipulus> out of no where it stops working
<cooldduuudde> how can i reset wine?
<axisys> Discipulus: u should also send your email to ubuntu mailing list
<Discipulus> and it can no longer even detect a network
<bruenig> hmw: how many channels have you been in
<RussM> Discipulus, wireless is one of those hard questions that is very specific to your hardware. Most desktop users have no experience with it at all. The laptop users probably have a different chipset than you. If I tried to help you, you'd probably end up worse off than you started. :(
<axisys> Discipulus: more people look at that then here..
<cooldduuudde> how can i reset wine?
<bruenig> cooldduuudde: rm -rf ~/.wine
<Plugh> Discipulus: Are you using ndiswrappers to with your wireless device?
<Jack_Sparrow> Discipulus Ask your question all on one line, and please be complete and include details of what is not working  thanks
<Scunizi_> Discipulus: so your responses don't get lost in the noise of this channel put the nick of who you're responding to in the line of your response.. type the first few characters and hit TAB for auto completion
<Discipulus> RussM: I understand that
<Discipulus> Plugh: no, I'm using the ath5k module
<redvamp128> cooldduuudde:  If you want a fresh start with wine- goto synaptic package manager and remove it from there- then also make sure it removed the /.wine/drive_c folder-- then just reinstall wine. No real reset
<cooldduuudde> thanks a lot bruenig
<U-b-u-n-t-u> compiz seems to be starting when I start up and its not in the session preferences... sooo where would I turn it off?
<_VIM_> stip just ignore the other "chefs" in this kitchen, you got your flash and java now. :)
<Plugh> Discipulus: ok. Don't know that device.
<bruenig> redvamp128: that is not correct advice
<hmw> bruenig - some. The big difference between ubuntu and other distros is the search results in goolge, in my personal expirience. And people in this very channel are very friendly.
<BCM43> yowshi: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<Scunizi_> U-b-u-n-t-u: system>preferences>appearance  then the visual effects tab
<bruenig> hmw: well friendlier for sure
<bruenig> _VIM_: you don't honestly think meta-packages are good things to advise
<cooldduuudde> redvamp128, thanks
<_VIM_> bruenig: who died and made you the king? You're second guessing everyone in here, who are you to think you're the only one in here that can give good advice? Kinda arrogant no?
<redvamp128> bruenig:  then how else to do it- If he just re-installs wine it still retains the prior registry.
<stip> oh... ok thanks guys.. :-)
<_VIM_> now you just second guessed redvamp128, whos next on your list?
<bruenig> redvamp128: he needn't reinstall wine at all, just remove the configuration directory
<Jack_Sparrow> People, lets play nice
<_VIM_> stip: anytime :)
<bruenig> _VIM_: it isn't a second guess, it is a correction
<_VIM_> whatever
<hmw> U-b-u-n-t-u try installing "fusion-icon"
<Moreno> Help for a Ubuntu newbee with network config Ubuntu 8.10/
<_VIM_> ok Jack_Sparrow :)
<Moreno> ?
<MaT-dg> after boot ubuntu asks for a password (needed for networkmanager), can I let it remember my password?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<BCM43> Moreno: what is the problem?
<Nytrix_> whta is fusion icon?
<BCM43> MaT-dg: The root password?
<Scunizi_> MaT-dg: no.. for security reasons..
<redvamp128> bruenig:  Even if he did that-- odds are because the registry is still there- would actually redo probably the error he is trying to fix
<Nytrix_> !fusion icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion icon
<MaT-dg> BCM43: yes, to acces keyring
<Plugh> Hm... I think I found the info I need re: getting my X config in Ubuntu configured for a better screen resolution. Found reference to a config file to delete and also the xrandr command.
<bruenig> redvamp128: "registry" what is that
<Moreno> According to a post "A bit of googling (from my other computer) revealed that the problem was probably a bug in NetworkManager 0.7, which is a new package in Ubuntu 8.10.  A work-around was recommended here.  Following this work-around I first disabled NetworkManager from starting up by opening a terminal and entering:"
<BCM43> MaT-dg: ubuntu does not allow you to do that.
<MaT-dg> Scunizi_: when I use wicd instead of the default networkmanager this doesn't happen
<samrocksc> BCM43, :P Your name seriously gives me the chills
<constantine> hi, I need a service like this that I used with vista for ubuntu : http://gpass1.com/help-en/
<bruenig> redvamp128: I told him to delete ~/.wine, is that what you are calling the registry?
<unop> MaT-dg, do you log on automatically?? without entering a username and password at the login screen?
<mike12> hola
<Scunizi_> Plugh: resolution issues?  nvidia?
<MaT-dg> unop: yes
<mike12> loll
<bruenig> !hi | mike12
<ubottu> mike12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hmw> Nytrix_ U-b-u-n-t-u - fusion-icon gives you a convenient icon with a menu, that lets you switch window manager and also access compiz settings manager easily.
<BCM43> samrocksc: lol
<redvamp128> bruenig:  yes that is where the registry is located but -- even by removing that folder would be the where... but still would have to reinstall wine.
<Moreno> so I removed network manager and ran "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and added "auto eth0" and still no network on eth0
<bruenig> redvamp128: why would he need to reinstall wine if he removed ~/.wine?
<samrocksc> BCM43, hands down the worst thing a human being can end up on his laptop
<unop> MaT-dg, that's the problem .. pam (at this time) requires you to manually type a password out for the keyring to be unlocked
<samrocksc> I tried for 2 years trying to get a laptops internal wireless card working the Airforce one it used the BCM43xx drivers
<redvamp128> bruenig:  though by just doing that method-- if he did reinstall would actually create more issues.
<Moreno> I also added "face eth0 inet dhcp"
<BCM43> samrocksc: the reason it is my username is so that it alerts me when someone is talking about it, having walked many people thought it and gotten it working myself.
<Moreno> thats "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<McShane> Moreno, when invoking the super user with a graphical application (gedit), you'll want to use gksudo instead of sudo
<bruenig> redvamp128: I can't understand what you are saying
<samrocksc> BCM43, lol
<Plugh> Scunizi_: I'm in the middle of getting Ubuntu up and running properly on my new computer. I have gotten it to boot. The screen resolution is waaaay too low. My distro is currently too old (mostly likely) to support nvidia so I'm trying to use just vga for now.
<MaT-dg> unop: ok thx, but do u know why this doesn't happen with wicd instead of the default networkmanager?
<BCM43> Plugh: why not install a different disrtro?
<samrocksc> I'm trying to figure out medibuntu right now and get google earth hah
<redvamp128> bruenig:  THe way to get a fresh start would be remove from synaptic- then make sure the folder is gone the /.wine .. then reinstall so it would re-establish the correct files and permissions.
<wolter> how do i regulate the size of the "$ zenity --file-selection" dialog ?
<Scunizi_> redvamp128: what your're saying to bruenig sounds more like what would happen on windows. ~/.wine is THE configuration file for wine.. reinstalling would make any difference.
<bruenig> redvamp128: there is no reason to delete the binary files from the filesystem and then replace them with the exact same binary files
<redvamp128> bruenig:  your method would actually create more problems than fix the issue.
<unop> MaT-dg, i guess wicd uses a different method of storing credentials not like nm which uses the keyring
<Scunizi_> Plugh: what distro version
<Plugh> BCM43: Ubuntu install disks don't seem to support machines with drives configured in RAID1. At least, not out of the box.
<diskin> Is there a way to see list of hardware items which are not working due to driver absence?
<BCM43> Plugh: how about debian?
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 I think you need the alt install for that
<constantine> better link: http://gpass1.com/gpass/     Anything like this for ubuntu?
<Plugh> Scunizi_: Its old. Currently 6.06 (and I am working to get to where I will be updating it).
<bruenig> redvamp128: if you delete the ~/.wine directory, next time you run wine, it recreates it with defaults. The wine binaries in /usr don't matter
<bruenig> they don't ever change
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: for what? A different distro? Of course.
<Plugh> BCM43: yeah, I've been thinking about that as an alternative.
<MaT-dg> unop: ok I understand thx :)
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 no just the alternate installer for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 If you want to use ubuntu with existing FAKE-RAID1 Array, Boot livecd  first you have to add the universy repo, then you cann get dmraid with apt-get install and run dmraind -ay , then you will see the RAID-Array and not sda and sdb
<wolfwalker> I was told I need qt-4.5 or so.  Can you get that in Hardy?
<cyzie> why is archive.ubuntu.com is so slow when coem to downloading package or updating ?!
<Scunizi_> Plugh: I used 6.06 for quite a while.. xrandr has nothing to do with that version.. you have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to get the resolution that you want.. not sure why you're installing that only to upgrade when you could go right to 8.04 which is the next LTS release ofter 6.06
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I see what you mean. I thought you meant to install a different distro you needed the alt cd.
<Plugh> I need to make a bootable CD-ROM as a demo for a program. I have done that in the past using Morphix. However, the tools expect a Debian like system. My normal default system is Fedora which is RPM based.
<Moreno> The post also suggested that I edit /etc/resolv.conf file and add nameserver 192.168.1.1 which on my install resolv.conf did not exist so I created it. Rebooted and still no network on eth0
<bruenig> cyzie: use a mirror closer to you
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 Cute..  but no..
<samrocksc> I must be retarded but I can't get the google earth package to install....i know i'm not in root but it should work
<diskin> Is there a way to see list of hardware items which are not working due to driver absence? Similar to windows "device manager" with yellow question marks.
<cyzie> bruenig, hwo to switch mirror in command line?
<samrocksc> just doing a ./googleearth
<BCM43> samrocksc: what errors are you getting?
<bruenig> cyzie: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the country code in front of the urls, so archive.ubuntu.com is us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bruenig> I think
<bruenig> I don't remember if that is what the mirrors look like
<Moreno> McShane, can we go private so I can better see your responces?
<Jack_Sparrow> Plugh Sorry, how is that related to Ubuntu support.. Because we also are Debian based?
<Scunizi_> Plugh: If you're staying with 6.06 then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your liking.. if you have an nvidia card installed then use the nv driver.. vesa is another generic that may work.
<Plugh> Scunizi_: I have an 8.04 disk. If I can update my 6.06 from the CD, I will do it. When trying to install from the 8.10 CD I run in to problems related to lack of RAID support
<erUSUL> bruenig: cyzie much easier to use System<Admin>Softeare Sources
<bruenig> he wanted cli
<Scunizi_> !upgrade | Plugh
<ubottu> Plugh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bruenig> just answering the question
<erUSUL> bruenig: ok; my fault
<cyzie> ok
<cyzie> thanks
<McShane> Moreno, I don't know how to solve your problem, unfortunately. I was just pointing out the thing about sudo and gksudo.
<samrocksc> BCM43, bash: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: Permission denied
<Jack_Sparrow> Plugh Did you try the suggest I had in my notes for running live, enabling universe and addeing a dmraid
<BCM43> samrocksc: so try as root.
<benjamin_1> Can someonoe please help me out
<Scunizi_> samrocksc: sudo sh ./Google.. etc. .etc
<samrocksc> hmmm i just tried that hehe
<Scunizi_> !ask | benjamin_1
<ubottu> benjamin_1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<McShane> samrocksc, did you do a chmod +x on the bin file?
<samrocksc> hmmm i haven't used chmod in a while i gave it 777
<bruenig> 777 should work
<BCM43> samrocksc: chmod 755 <googleearth>.bin
<samrocksc> yeah 777 always works heh
<Plugh> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure whose notes I used the info I found on a web page involving use of chroot to install dmraid. That has made Ubuntu happy about my hard drive configuration
<MaT-dg> how do I get 2 network interfaces working at the same time in networkmanager? (was a new feature in 8.10)
<benjamin_1> Scunizi, ubottu: I've asked the same question 4 times.  I set up my pc to dual boot Vista x64 and Ubuntu, I don't want the Ubuntu Side anymore, How do I get rid of it?
<bruenig> 755 and 777 should work identically in this case
<Jack_Sparrow> Plugh good to know.. 64 bit?
<samrocksc> hehe 755 worked out for some reason :/
<samrocksc> weird
<Plugh> Jack_Sparrow: Not currently. Sticking with 32 bit for now.
<bruenig> you must not have had 777
<Scunizi_> benjamin_1: delete the partitions for ubuntu and use your windows install cd to restore your windows version master boot record.. how to do that you should ask on ##windows
<samrocksc> Thats what I think
<erUSUL> benjamin_1: just reformat the ubuntu partition. later reinstall the vista bootloader with the vista installation cd
<samrocksc> I'll be honest linux has gotten so fire and forget I haven't used Chmod in a year ........
<erUSUL> benjamin_1: for details on the later ask in ##windows
<kristian2> does ubuntu developers/team make any money when i use the default homepage in firefox: http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/? if not, then i will change to google.com, but if they make money from it, ill keep it.
<samrocksc> I am trying to get my GPS to work with linux
<benjamin_1> thanks guys
<samrocksc> so I'm having to do some technical garbage
<paragonc_> so my sound works - but the sound controller in gnome doesn't seem to link to anything
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian2 change it
<paragonc_> i can lower the sound on an application specific level
<paragonc_> but not globally using the sound slider
<samrocksc> bruenig, ARGH hahahaha now it starts to load and just shuts off
<samrocksc> lol
<alanbshepard70> Apparmor refuses to start on my computer, how can I find out why? The only thing terminal returns is $Loading AppArmor module: Failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> paragonc_ please keep the question all on one so it is easier to read
<hmw> benjamin_1 - most probably boot windows in repair mode and use fixmbr. i reccomend googleing about this before you try, because i cant help you any more besides giving this hint
<joe-mac> hey guys maybe someone here is better with alsa than me. i can see my HDMI audio out if i do aplay -L but attempting to put anything out of it from speaker-test or aplay says no such device
<constantine> does tor do anything to prevent a router from seeing my traffic?
<bruenig> samrocksc: google earth is kind of a piece of garbage on linux given that it is all wined out
<samrocksc> bruenig, yeah :P
<kristian2> Jack_Sparrow : so that means they don't make any money by me using it instead of google.com?
<diskin> Is there a way to see list of hardware items which are not working due to driver absence? Similar to windows "device manager" with yellow question marks.
<samrocksc> bruenig, i wonder if google maps generates GPX files
<benjamin_1> hmw: Thanks I'm asking on the windows channel right now.  Do you want me to post back with their comments?
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian2 Not to my knowledge
<Jack_Sparrow> benjamin_1 no thanks
<Plugh> bbiab
<hmw> benjamin_1 - ask them, if there is a different way to do it for 64 bit, if so, i would like to know. thanks!
<paragonc> how do i get the gnome audio controls to take effect?
<samrocksc> anyone in here ever played with a GPS and linux?
<bruenig> paragonc: what
<McShane> samrocksc, you may need to rename a file -- GoogleEarth can be weird: http://blog.mymediasystem.net/avchd/google-earth-5-crashes-on-linux/
<paragonc> my audio works - but the control bar in gdm doesn't seem to control the sound
<benjamin_1> sure things.  Ill give you a pm
<bruenig> there is an audio control bar in the login manager?
<Moreno> The problem is no network on a fresh install of 8.10 and according to a post I with a fix I found it is a bug in Network Manager 0.7
<samrocksc> McShane, thanks man
<Moreno> Here is the link
<Moreno> http://tristram.squarespace.com/home/2008/11/3/ubuntu-810-network-problem.html
<kristian2> Jack_Sparrow : ok, it's kind of a pity though. i would definatly keep it as my homepage if they made money from it, so they could pay their employees/server costs, etc. but if they dont make any money from having it, then i guess it is useless for me to use. thanks for your reply/answer. :-)
<Moreno> ifconfig show eth0 is up but no IP address
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian2 there are many ways to contribute time and or money
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<madmike> At the booting/loading screen (where the progress bar bounces back and forth) I have to hold space bar to get it too load.  Once it gets to the solid progress bar, I can let go of space bar and it works fine.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Since I have not pimped it in awhile..  Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<cyzie> im using alternate cd to upgrade hardy to ibex, why is it still download some packages off the inet?
<paragonc> like right now i have music playing in amarok, and the sound on the slider @ the top all the way down - it still outputs audio
<bruenig> madmike: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst turn off the graphical boot stuff and see what is actually going on, then report back if you can't figure out the problem
<geirha> kristian2: there's a lot of packages that need translation
<bruenig> !offtopic | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig Behave..
<madmike> bruenig:  is is that progress bar/screen part of grub?
<paragonc> it also doesn't seem to control the sound in any other application, boxee, vlc, etc
<jebblue> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the book
<Jack_Sparrow> jebblue np, it is well done
<bruenig> madmike: well, no, but it is configured to come up in grub
<Emu> Can I drag someone into PM for some help on stuff? D:?
<benjamin_1> hmw:<contrawars> if you boot to a windows vista install disk, select 'repair your computer' before installing, and open a command prompt,  in the prompt type 'bootrec.exe /fixmbr' this will blow away grub and leave windows by itself, further than that you can open the Disk management software within windows, to delete the partition Ubuntu is on
<bruenig> madmike: I think you need to delete "quiet" and another word "splash" maybe
<bruenig> madmike: you can just copy and paste the grub line and I will tell you what options need to be disabled so you can see what is causing the problem
<hmw> benjamin_1 thx
<patmaddox> where's the proper place to put user-specific env vars?  .bashrc?  .profile?
<Jack_Sparrow> Emu Please stay in the channel
<joe-mac> .bashrc if you use bash only patmaddox
<bruenig> patmaddox: .bashrc probably
<Emu> I plan to.
<benjamin_1> hmw: Sorry couldn't figure out how to pm.  But I will try this now and report back
<Emu> Just with scroll, I'd prolly lose my place.
<hmw> benjamin_1 - its /msg hmw TEXT
<patmaddox> joe-mac bruenig thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Emu We like to follow along to insure you aare getting correct advice
<Emu> Ah, alright.
<kristian2> Jack_Sparrow & geirha : will have a look into that, :-)
<simonlimon> hello
 * Emu thinks of how to word his question
<bruenig> !hi | simonlimon
<ubottu> simonlimon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> Emu You can also go to a slower but still ubuntu monitored channel instead of PM
<simonlimon> hello..... i have a little problem... just installed ubuntu 8.10 and when using firefox, it distorts the websites when scrolling down....
<madmike> bruenig:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/121194/
<simonlimon> leaves like traces
<jbbarnes> Does anyone know how to change the language for menus and icons? I changed my default language to Spanish. Mostly worked, but the XFCE menus are still in English. (When you install in Spanish, then they are Spanish.)
<bruenig> simonlimon: artifacts just in firefox or the entire screen?
<madmike> bruenig:  whoops, hold on
<Emu> Jack Sparrow: Hmm. Could you point me to another, smaller room, please?
<Discipulus> My Atheros 242x chipset wireless card quit detecting wireless networks. Is there anyone available who would possibly know why or how to fix it?
<simonlimon> bruenig: well, actually it is happening here as well now that i notice
<Jack_Sparrow> Emu Ask in here..  then go to #Ubuntu-classroom etc with your helper
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Emu> Alrighty.
<Accidus> I have problem with my mic on Dell Inspiron 1545 under Ibex. No matter which configuration I try, it's not working. A symptom: If I go to the "sound preferences" menu (System->Preferences->sound) and I try to test "sound capture" even just under "test sound", I hear the beep begining and then dying off with a static noise...
<simonlimon> when text is scrolling down it happens like it distorts....
<fearful> Can someone help me with this error when loading google earth http://paste.ubuntu.com/121196/
<bruenig> simonlimon: it is an xorg issue. You have something misconfigured. Screen resolution, refresh rate, something
<joe-mac> Discipulus: does iwconfig list show it ?
<Discipulus> joe-mac: my wireless card? Yes
<Emu> Can anyone help me install Java and make it work for Firefox?
<DeannaT2> jbbarnes,  this problem i have also with german-english..dont found a solution , because download lang.pack dont bring solution
<simonlimon> what should i do then bruenig? i just installed the nvidia driver from envyng on my compaq cq50 laptop
<joe-mac> and what does iwlist scan say?
<Emu> I will love you forever and ever :(?
<Discipulus> No scan results
<madmike> bruenig:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/121197/    there it is  might you also be able to tell me how to add a windows recovery partition in there so I can boot to that and fix vista?
<lore20> hello everybody
<bruenig> simonlimon: nvidia has a configuration utility, like xnvidia-config or something
<joe-mac> this might be a stupid question- but is this a laptop? if so, check the killswitch
<jbbarnes> Emu: have you done a sudo apt-config search to find java packages?
<Discipulus> joe-mac: yes, laptop, how do I check the kill switch?
<carodej> ahoj
<fearful> Emu, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<lore20> how can I use a bluetooth headset with intrepid?
<fearful> Emu, that should get you java plus the plugins
<Emu> ...
<joe-mac> every laptop has one, some are actual switches, some are Fn+OtherKey
<bruenig> madmike: yeah so you see the lines that say "kernel" at the beginning of them way at the bottom? You want to delete the words "quiet" and "splash". Then reboot
<Emu> Alright, I'll try that
<fearful> Emu, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.10/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<simonlimon> i have nvidia server settings on my "system" menu
<joe-mac> look for some kind of like tiny switch in a lpace where it shouldn't be
<fearful> Emu, to enable the plugin
<Discipulus> joe-mac: ok
<joe-mac> or an icon that looks like a computer with parens around it
<joe-mac> on one of the keys near the top
<bruenig> simonlimon: yeah that is probably it, nvidia server is a stupid name for it because nvidia is not a server, but yeah I imagine that is probably what it is. Maybe you can fix the configuration in there?
<Discipulus> there is a wireless key on the top
<Discipulus> and I pushed it, but to no avail
<madmike> bruenig:  alright, brb hopefully
<mib_ldaujk> Has anyone successfully installed  ruby1.9  from apt?
<alman> y a du monde ?
<simonlimon> yeah it gives me some options but nothing for refresh rate
<alman> bonsoir
<Emu> fearful: thanks, trying this now
<DeannaT2> jbbarnes, i think, its xfce-spezific
<geirha> Emu: A different approach to fearful's ln-command is to run « sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun ». This will change all java-links to that version. Fearful's only sets firefox's plugin.
<bruenig> simonlimon: play around with them, it may not be refresh rate, but I know it is an xorg configuration issue
<joe-mac> does it say "no scan results" or "no wireless extensions" Discipulus
<fearful> Emu, http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp you can test if it worked
<Emu> geirha: this is just a temporary computer, however. it's only meant to last for a few days, until my new system gets here.
<alman> z'êtes tous anglophones ici ?
<Discipulus> joe-mac: no scan results
<simonlimon> thank you bruenig
<Discipulus> joe-mac: everything results in "no scan results"
<geirha> Emu: Either should work. I just think the update-java-alternatives command is easier to remember :)
<filosofixit> I've got my IR-Remote control to communicate with my computer, but it won't interact with any program. I've enabled the Lirc plugin in rhythmbox but nothin happens... Any ideas?
<joe-mac> that's a little odd, it shuold be saying "no wireless extensions" on your wired device nodes. what version of ubuntu is this Discipulus?
<Discipulus> 8.10 xubuntu
<bruenig> do any applications actually respect the alternatives registry?
<alman> trop fort pour moi : au revoir
<yowshi> great bcm43 left and i still need help because following that website broke my xorg.conf file
<cyzie> any FAST repository to recomend? im using us or my is extremely slow.
<vassalli> we
<bruenig> cyzie: canada probably, just start testing out country codes
<bruenig> cyzie: so switch us for ca or uk or ru or whatever
<cyzie> bruenig, canada?
<cyzie> ok
<Emu> geirha: thanks, mate. when i have time to mess with ubuntu after this ordeal, i'll be sure to give you a call
<cyzie> ru is where?
<BooBack> Under Gparted I see an exclamation mark next to one of the partitions, what does it mean?
<Tecna> Back to my original problem... How can I change the read/write permissions of a fat32 usb drive?
<gardar> I just resized some ext3 partitions, and now a bunch of my directories appear as empty
<ehird> Is there a way to have the fans automatically controlled on a mac?
<ehird> They're constantly going and it's irritating.
<gardar> but the space seems to be in use
<gardar> any ideas guys?
<felixsulla> I thought macs were supposed to be quieter than PCs?
<bruenig> cyzie: russia
<ehird> felixsulla: they are, even with the fan on
<ehird> but os x controls the fan
<ehird> and most of the time it's completely off
<bruenig> felixsulla: pcs are not monoliths
<constantine> i'm trying to edit a file in gedit but its saying I don't have the right permissions
<bruenig> there are fanless pcs
<ehird> whereas with ubuntu, it's just going whiirrr whiirrr
<bruenig> there are water cooled pcs
<cyzie> bruenig, ok
<Emu> fearful: when i type the second command, i get ln: target `/user/lib/firefox/plugins/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<bruenig> constantine: edit it as root
<BooBack> So anybody know what it means?
<Emu> Oh, wait.
<n8tuserf> Emu usr not user
<Emu> There we go, fixed the problem
<cyzie> bruenig, been stuck with the upgrade for more than 12hours without any good progress, very frustrated!
<lore20> anybody is using a bluetooth headset with intrepid?
<jbbarnes> Does anyone know how to change the language for menus and icons? I changed my default language to Spanish. Mostly worked, but the XFCE menus are still in English. (When you install in Spanish, then they are Spanish.)
<constantine> bruenig: how?
<bruenig> constantine: well, I think the typical advice is gksudo gedit file
<Emu> fearful, geirsha, n8tuserf: thank you all
<Discipulus> joe-mac: any idea
<fearful> Emu, your welcome, did it fix your problem?
<Emu> it did
<fearful> Emu, great.
<constantine> bruenig: ok thanks
<Emu> ....I fear the day I mess with Gentoo
<gardar> Nobody that has an idea about my partition resizing problems?
<DeannaT2> jbbarnes, i think english will stay in the menue with xfce
<Nytrix> any1 want to try codeweavers.com i can install it for u for free :) NOT A DEMO
<BooBack> Under gparted there's an exclamation mark next to one of the partitions, how do I fix it?
<Plugh> Thanks for the comments. I'm rebooting to Ubuntu and see if I can get the X screen resolution changed. I'll deal with upgrading to a more recent version after that.
<Nytrix> msg me
<fearful> Nytrix, you shouldn't promote piracy here.
<Nytrix> :)
<Nytrix> no its says i can do that
<Nytrix> the license
<Emu> Once again, thank you all for your love, care, and support.
<jbbarnes> DeannaT2: Could I copy the files from my other machine perhaps to do it by hand. It's almost all in Spanish on the machine where I installed in Spanish. Bummer.
<madmike> bruenig:  quick question, what does the "makeactive" mean on some of the menu choices?
<cyzie> why is apt-get update is so slow??
<geirha> jbbarnes: Have you tried asking in the spanish channel?
<geirha> !es > jbbarnes
<ubottu> jbbarnes, please see my private message
<bruenig> madmike: I don't know
<jbbarnes> geirha: Thanks.
<madmike> ok
<DeannaT2> jbbarnes, dont know if this works, is it xfce? because on my gnome-machine it works all too
<BooBack> So is there anybody that could help me?
<hmw> gardar - i didnt see your previous question - what is the problem?
<paragonc> how do i tell if im running a 64bit kernel ?
<zelhar> #join #xubuntu
<zelhar> join #xubuntu
<gardar> hmw, <gardar> I just resized some ext3 partitions, and now a bunch of my directories appear as empty
<gardar> <gardar> but the space seems to be in use
<gardar> <gardar> any ideas guys?
<BULLE> corrupt filesystem +
<cyzie> why is ubuntu apt-get update took forever?! debian apt-get update is efficiently fast
<Nytrix> reinstall everything
<dayo2> paragonc: uname -a
<BULLE> gardar: just let fsck do its job, and see what it says
<hmw> gardar - did you use du or du -h to see, if the space is still used?
<joe-mac> and if it finds a lot of errors be prepared for a case of carpal tunnel from rapidly slamming the 'y' key
<paragonc> dayo2:  2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jampiter> How do I reset my IP in Ubuntu?
<gardar> hmw, it's mounted and nautilius shows a bunch of space being used
<dayo2> paragonc: looks like 32bit to me
<Peddy> I'm not getting any sound with my new motherboard's onboard sound, aplay -l returns 'no soundcards found...". Can someone please help me get sound to work?
<n8tuserf> Jampiter -> what do you meant by reset? getting a new one?
<McShane> paragonc: i686 = 32-bit. "86_64" is the 64-bit designation
<hmw> gardar - pls double check with du -h
<gardar> BULLE, how should I run fsck?
<paragonc> lame... im on an AMD 64
<Jampiter> n8tuserf: Yes
<n8tuserf> Jampiter -> dhcp or static ?
<dayo2> paragonc: did u install 64bit ubuntu?
<Jampiter> n8tuserf:
<paragonc> can i update to the 64bit kernel - or do i have to reinstall
<Jampiter> n8tuserf: I have no idea
<n8tuserf> Jampiter -> then why do you even care getting it reset if you have not idea?
<BULLE> gardar: is this your root filesystem ?
<Jampiter> n8tuserf: I would think static
<McShane> paragonc: do you need 64-bit for particular tasks?
<Jampiter> n8tuserf: I have reasons
<gardar> BULLE, nope, an external hdd
<hmw> n8tuserf paragonc - "reset" sounds like dhcp - re-request IP via DHCP: sudo dhclient eth0 -1  (if eth0 is the device you want to reset)
<paragonc> McSahne - i'm trying to run a media center
<dayo2> paragonc: u can update, but u'll also need to update all your packages. personally, i would reinstall clean
<BULLE> gardar: okies, no worries then, just unmount it, and then run fsck.ext3 on it
<paragonc> hrmmm
<paragonc> k
<BULLE> gardar: the manpage tells you how to do it
<gardar> okok
<BULLE> gardar: the big important thing is to NOT have the filesystem mounted
<cyzie> any way to make apt-get update work FAST ?
<BULLE> cyzie: buy faster cpu +
<McShane> paragonc: in that case, 64-bit can help with video conversion, but it's not going to make your computer "faster"
<n8tuserf> Jampiter -> unless you explain, i may give you the wrong advice, so please explain for what usage this is for
<dayo2> cyzie: get a faster internet connection?
<cyzie> BULLE, are you stupid?
<Seveas> cyzie, faster network connection and faster disks.
<BULLE> cyzie: no, are you ?
<cyzie> dayo2, not an option now
<BooBack> Can anybody help me use GParted please?
<dayo2> cyzie: then u'll have to be patient
<n8tuserf> hmw -> that will not acquire a new ip address btw
<RORgasm> hey guys i think i did something with my advanced compiz settings... i cannot see my taskbar...i see it for a brief second when i switch desktops but not when i'm on a desktop
<Nytrix> Boo, ask away
<hmw> n8tuserf - what? really?? i think it does?? let me check
<cyzie> dayo2, wil you tolerate for apt-get update toook 2 hours++ ?!
<dayo2> !ask | Boo
<ubottu> Boo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuserf> hmw yes, typically it will attempt to reuse the old one, because its stored in an cache
<dayo2> cyzie: what kind of connection u got? when last did u update?
<Nytrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cyzie> slow connection
<n8tuserf> hmw -> go look for leases and you will see
<hmw> n8tuserf - aah. yes. in terms of "resetting" it could have helped.
<Petengy> hi to all
<madmike> bruenig:  when it boots, it loads some scripts, mounts root, and then says "waiting for root" and thats when I have to start holding in the space bar.  Once it's done with the scripts, I can let go, and it finishes booting
<VieQ> hello, guys ain't "ssh -D 3356 vieq@some.server" to tunnel me through my server?
<cyzie> it's phreaking slow!
<cyzie> unbrearable
<dayo2> cyzie: if it's your connection, then u'll need to do something about it, or endure it
<Petengy> I recently compiled GTK2+ and I LOST human default theme..... getting many errors... someone knows how to restore the human theme ???
<Seveas> VieQ, it sets up a socks proxy you can use
<VieQ> right
<dayo2> cyzie: personally, i've never had a 2hr update
<Seveas> cyzie, then get a better connection or be patient. Not much you can do
<Nytrix> !ask BooBack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask BooBack
<mechturk> cyzie, you might have luck with a local mirror
<VieQ> so I should n't be waiting for a login or anything
<VieQ> ?
<RORgasm> guys i can't see my taskbar, it appears for a second when i switch workspaces but then its gone when i'm on a workspace..and i don't know how to turn off desktop effects since i can't go to the Appearance tab in the taskbar
<cyzie> mechturk, tried that, apt-get update just slow
<BooBack> Nytrix: I have asked, several times, but nobody seems to answer
<bruenig> madmike: so it hangs trying to mount root?
<VieQ> just set up my browser & use it?
<dayo2> cyzie: and this is africa, mind you. where broadband is like a unicorn. no one's ever seen one
<Nytrix> msg me boo
<madmike> bruenig: no, it mounts root, and then says "waiting on root", thats where it hangs
<Th0rz> hi
<paragonc> McShane - my biggest issue right now is flash
<bruenig> madmike: what does it mean "waiting on root"
<paragonc> McShane - it runs super slow
<madmike> bruenig:  I have no idea, but thats where it hangs
<burkmat> BooBack, You're asking if anyone can help you. Just tell us what the problem is and we'll do our best to help, but nobody is going to give you a proper answer if you ask "Can anyone help?".
<cyzie> ok
<f_newton> paragonc, that should not be an issue at all
<VieQ> Seveas, am I right?
<bruenig> madmike: the only thing I can think of is that it is waiting for it to mount
<Th0rz> how do you remove php and all its traces i stuffed up when installing it and my only chance is to rremove all traces and reinstall
<madmike> bruenig:  why would I have to hold in space bar though?
<hmw> n8tuserf paragonc - shouldnt /etc/init.d/networking restart do the trick?
<DiDiVp> hi people
<Seveas> VieQ, yes.
<burkmat> !anyone | BooBack
<ubottu> BooBack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<VieQ> ok checking
<f_newton> paragonc, are you using the flash-plugin-nonfree or the "other one"
<dayo2> Th0rz: how did u install in the first place?
<McShane> paragonc: slow Flash is usually related to the browser or how your flash libraries have been installed. 64 bits won't have any effect.
<Th0rz> sudo apt-get install php5
<wolfwalker> Running Ubuntu Hardy, trying to compile latest LMMS.  An LMMS dev took a look at a pastebin of the errors I got and said I needed qt 4.5
<paragonc> McShane: im using the non free one
<swinGas> :)
<wolfwalker> Is that available for Hardy?  I have much dissatisfaction with Intrepid.
<paragonc> and firefox 3
<Th0rz> really stuffed up, becacuse of something i did
<Seveas> wolfwalker, that is not available for hardy.
<Nerius> hello
<dayo2> Th0rz: apt-get or compiled?
<Th0rz> apt-get
<BooBack> (09:55:46 PM) ubottu: BooBack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? | (09:38:58 PM) BooBack: Under Gparted I see an exclamation mark next to one of the partitions, what does it mean?
<McShane> paragonc: sometimes you have to experiment with different versions of the flash libraries before you find one that works for you
<Nytrix> sudo kill me now
<BooBack> I did, and several times after that
<yowshi> anyone else have any advice for configuring ubuntu to work with a logitech usb mouse?
<Seveas> Th0rz, dpkg -l '*php*' --- that lists all installed php packages. Remove them all with apt-get remove --purge package_names_here
<Nytrix> hehe
<dayo2> Th0rz: then just purge it:  sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<Seveas> Nytrix, that would be sudo kill -9 -1 (Warning: that'll bring your system to a grinding halt. Don't run if you value your data :))
<paragonc> McShane: i have a GForce 8200 graphics card - any recomendations on which flash player would work best?
<dayo2> Th0rz: go with what Seveas said. it's the better option
<alanbshepard70> Ok I tried Grub 2 and it didn't work out so well, I need to restore original grub. How? he system has booted, I used synaptic to remove grub 2 and install grub and it seems to be sucessful except /boot/grub does not contain stage1 or any of the original grub files, only grub 2 stuff
<madmike> does anyone know:  If I add an entry to grub (a windows partition) and I put it in wrong, will grub still work?
<McShane> paragonc, you'll have to do some trial-and-error
<stip> i installed extras using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" now it just finished downloading the files. there is a jre lisence agreement screen, but i cant pres the ok, please help me
<Seveas> alanbshepard70, search the wiki for 'recovering grub after installing windows'. The instructions apply to your situation as well
<mib_ldaujk> According to packages.ubuntu.com, there is a ruby1.9 update (1.9.0.2-7ubuntu1.1) but when I apt-get install ruby1.9 I only get 1.9.0.2-7ubuntu1. How do I get the update??
<Th0rz> ook
<IntuitiveNipple> alanbshepard70: You must run grub-install and update-grub with specific parameters for the system
<Seveas> stip, use space or enter to scroll down
<paragonc> McShane, what different versions of flash player are there?
<McShane> stip: use the Tab key to cycle over to the OK button
<Th0rz> ok
<Seveas> mib_ldaujk, enable the -updates and -security repos
<Th0rz> then is it ok to reinstall?
<VieQ> Seveas, I got this "Privileged ports can only be forwarded by root."
<Tecna> Somebody please tell me how to make my vfat usb drive writable
<geirha> madmike: If you get that entry wrong, that entry won't work. The other entries will work as they did before
<VieQ> any Ideas how to solve it?
<McShane> paragonc, there's also gnash
<madmike> geirha:  thats what I was hoping thanks.  I was afraid it might crash grub
<wolfwalker> gnash no work so good >.>
<Seveas> VieQ, no. I've never used this feature of openssh
<dayo2> Th0rz: actually, after the dpkg -l do this: sudo apt-get --purge remove <packagename>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean
<VieQ> ok thanks
<mib_ldaujk> Seveas: Like this? deb http://mirror.vpslink.com/ubuntu intrepid-updates main universe security
<Th0rz> ok
<Seveas> mib_ldaujk, no
<dayo2> Th0rz: all in one line
<stip> McShane: gosh...... i accidantely pressed no! it sayd it cancelled the installation now what?
<Seveas> stip, retry :)
<dayo2> Th0rz: after that, you should be able to make a fresh install
<McShane> stip, you'll need to install JRE again
<dayo2> stip: RUN!! RUNN!!!!!
<dayo2> :P
<Seveas> dayo2, :P
 * wolfwalker sits on dayo2 
<yowshi> grrrr i now have bigger problems i dont seem to have any nvidia drivers avilable any more. can someone help me pls
<dayo2> lol
<Petengy> I recently compiled GTK2+ and I LOST human default theme..... getting many errors... someone knows how to restore the ubuntu default human theme ???
<wolfwalker> yowshi it depends on your specific nvidia card.
<oHnoez> need help configuring Grub. Please PVP with me :)
<yowshi> wolfwalker: an 8800 gts nvidia card
<paragonc> are there any other alternatives other than dumping the actual flash player 10 plugin?
<Seveas> mib_ldaujk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/121211/
<stip> wtf? :-D
<Th0rz> thanks worked !
<oHnoez> need help configuring Grub. Please PVP with me :)
<Nytrix> MSG me if u want to run WINDOWS appls
<Nytrix> :)
<dayo2> Th0rz: awesome. u're welcome :-)
<oHnoez> my windows is installed in sd5
<oHnoez> sda5
<dayo2> !grub | oHnoez
<oHnoez> root		(sda5)
<RORgasm> guys how do i turn off desktop effects...i just want my regular gnome desktop back...i can't turn them off right now coz my taskbar is not there right now
<ubottu> oHnoez: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Th0rz> need to get zend installed now :(
<oHnoez> is that correct-?
<fearful> RORgasm, System > Administrator > Appereances > Effects
<RORgasm> fearful, i can't do that...my taskbar is gone!...
<fearful> RORgasm, visual effects*
<rdw200169> RORgasm, gnome-appearance-properties is the program... run that w/ Alt+f2
<IndyGunFreak> Th0rz: whats zend?
<fearful> RORgasm, that..
<mib_ldaujk> Seveas: Thanks, but why is that different to mine? Only diff I see is you are including restricted and multiverse ...
<McShane> !ot | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Th0rz> plug in for php that made my php f up in the first pace :(
<dayo2> Thorz: sudo aptitude install zend-framework
<Th0rz> place*
<JohnWittle> what is the terminal command to list network interfaces?
<untitled> hello, I just installed Xorg 1.6.0 RC 2 from 9.04 repo and now mouse and keyboard are not working in X :) anyone knows how to fix?
<McShane> JohnWittle, ifconfig
<dayo2> JohnWittle: ifconfig
<Th0rz> ok
<rdw200169> RORgasm, there are also other things you can try running w/Alt+f2 to get the taskbar back... like: "gnome-panel"... this *should* get it back
<JohnWittle> thank you
<RORgasm> rdw200169, ok so i turned off desktop effects...but i still can't see my taskbar
<md22> whats a good bittorrent client with a web interface that is good for a  headless ubuntu  server
<IndyGunFreak> Th0rz: it looks like its in the repositories
<dayo2> JohnWittle: also:   ip link show
<Th0rz> IndyGunFreak thing is if you not running the right one that php will not work
<fearful> RORgasm, read what rdw200169 just said.
<Th0rz> its a real pain cant even get it to work on windows
<untitled> md22: rtorrent is good and has several different web-faces
<IndyGunFreak> Th0rz: i see.
<dayo2> JohnWittle: man ip     for all the option on that command
<rdw200169> fearful, yeah, i beat him to the question ;)
<md22> ok
<yowshi> i so cant wait till 9.04
<fearful> rdw200169, yup :p lol
<untitled> anyone has 9.04 here?
<zoltron> i just got a new atheros wireless card. how do i enable it for use in Ubuntu? it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<untitled> with working xorg 1.6.0 RC2?
<Seveas> untitled, nobody has. (It won't be called 9.04 until released :))
<yowshi> 9.04 is already being beta tested?
<Myrtti> yowshi: alpha tested
<RORgasm> rdw200169, i just did alt+f2 and typed 'gnome-panel'  but the taskbar still hasn't appeared
<untitled> yowshi: yeah, just got a few bugs here :D
<Th0rz> see i have Zend Engine v2.2.0, running but it needs the newst one its really strange how it works :(
<yowshi> i cant wiat till it is out officially so i can wipe my god forsaken system clean
<dayo2> untitled: 9.04 is being released in april .... hence the .04
<Myrtti> untitled: #ubuntu+1
<rdw200169> RORgasm, that's what i expected... you may have to see what the error is when you run "gnome-terminal"
<Sa[i]nT> I'm wanting to be a shoutcast DJ, what player on ubuntu allows for that?
<Myrtti> !jaunty | untitled
<ubottu> untitled: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<fearful> untitled, try #ubuntu+1 channel.
<untitled> thanks
<rdw200169> RORgasm, once in the terminal, try gnome-panel again
<rdw200169> RORgasm, how did you lose it in the first place/
<yowshi> come april i can reset my system so it will onl have the basic bugs i always hav
<simonlimon> Hello... is there a program for msn messenger supporting voice and video conference?
<rdw200169> hm.... i wonder how we lost RORgasm...
<Kultom> simonlimon, amsn
<McShane> !windows | simonlimon
<ubottu> simonlimon: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<simonlimon> mmmmmm
<simonlimon> AMSN has just a video conference feature
<simonlimon> i need audio and video
<dayo2> simonlimon: skype?
<Sa[i]nT> Is where a media player for ubuntu that I can use to broadcast to shoutcast servers?
<simonlimon> should be for messenger
<simonlimon> is for a cafe
<simonlimon> internet cafe
<moDumass> DRM honestly sucks soooooo much, its not a cool thing to do to media
<dayo2> simonlimon: kopete?
<simonlimon> kopete has audio feature?
<dayo2> simonlimon: i know it has video
<simonlimon> yeah but it has no audio
<simonlimon> it works for video only
<yowshi> ok vbideo drvers reinstalled now i am back to a simple mouse problem
<simonlimon> amsn, kopete, kmess, gaim etc just video
<simonlimon> mercury
<alen_> is there a good widget-program for linux?
<yowshi> anyone have any other ideas for getting ubuntu to use a logitech usb mouse?
<dayo2> Sa[i]nT: open synaptics and click search. then type shoutcast
<IndyGunFreak> yowshi: is it not doing anything at all, or not recognizing extra buttons, or what?
<Kultom> yowshi, does so automaticly here. Your mouse isnt a bluetooth mouse with a usb dongle?
<yowshi> Kultom: no just a use mouse
<tzenrick> Just because i haven't tried it yet, will Ubuntu boot from an external USB HDD?
<yowshi> IndyGunFreak: when i restart it will work for a bit then stop doing anything
<simonlimon> tzenrick thats how i have it right now
<dayo2> Sa[i]nT: icecast-server?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Kultom> hmm, tryed just unplugging and plugging back in again? Should be useable instanly
<simonlimon> external usb hdd
<simonlimon> :P
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I can't seem to get pidgin to fit the screen there is overlap horizontally and it wont allow me to make it any smaller suggestions?
<tzenrick> simonlimon: Any issues with it?
<simonlimon> none
<simonlimon> tzenrick none
<fearful> U-b-u-n-t-u, right click the icon in the panel and click resize and resize it so you can.
<simonlimon> hey.. but it is a shame that there are no programs for msn for audio and video conference
<Kultom> U-b-u-n-t-u, and if you cant get a hold of the panel, just alt click the app and drag it down until you see the panel bar
<yowshi> Kultom: ubuntu seems to do so automatically thne after a bit it stops and the mouse doesn do anything
<fearful> simonlimon, can't aMSN do that, seperately tho
<simonlimon> fearful: how?
<simonlimon> because i tried it and it has only a feature for video
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok Kultom
<fearful> simonlimon, I think there's an option for Audio conference and video conference
<simonlimon> fearful: nopes.. just audio clips
<tzenrick> Is there anything that currently supports video on Yahoo Messenger right now?
<fearful> simonlimon, oh then I don't know sorry
<Nytrix> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> fearful and Kultom  I can't get it to make the windows smaller even with my grabbing the outside
<dayo2> tzenrick: kopete
<Kultom> U-b-u-n-t-u, tryed the resize thing fearful mentioned?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have 3d cube enabled and I can see it overlapping by about 2 inches
<RORgasm> rdw200169, ok i restarted my computer and still no taskbar...what should i check for in gnome-terminal...i know that i did ps ax | grep gnome-panel and it seems to be running
<joe-mac> tzenrick: ekiga i think might do that too, or the other popular softphone app there haven't used it in a while
<tzenrick> dayo2: I think my primary OS just changed from windows :)
<hmw> U-b-u-n-t-u do you see the close icon on the top right of that window?
<dayo2> tzenrick: good for u
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hmw yes
<mib_ldaujk> Has anyone gotten ruby1.9 working? It seems bugged to me.
<RORgasm> rdw200169, u there?
<tzenrick> I can't tell...  Is there a calculator that has a square root button somewhere?  (That is killing me on windows right now..  Have to fire up openoffice everytime I want to do some slightly complex math.)
<yowshi> anyone have any ideas for getting ubuntu to use a logitech usb mouse?
<simonlimon> no
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Kultom it will allow me to adjust it vertically but not horizontally
<simonlimon> i dont know if it is me.. but everytime i look for help it seems that what i want to do with ubuntu its not possible
<dayo2> tzenrick: Applications-->Accessories-->Calculator
<jerknextdoor> simonlimon: what do you want to do?
<simonlimon> find a program for msn .... including video and audio conference
<tzenrick> dayo2: With a button to do square roots?  Magnificent!
<simonlimon> amsn, kopete, kmess, mercury etc they have video features but not audio
<ethana2> ...so I'm trying to share my ~/Music over my network with my eMac running OS 10.4
<dayo2> tzenrick: in Calculator: View-->Scientific.... got square log sin and all that scary crap! :-)
<ethana2> I want to do so using NFS
<tzenrick> dayo2: That's it...  I'm switching.
<dayo2> tzenrick: welcome to freedom! :-D
<Nytrix> freedom sweet sweet freedom! :)
<tzenrick> I've had freedom on everything but my laptop...  Been waiting for hardware to be supported.
<ethana2> I tried installing Ubuntu on my eMac
<ethana2> failed miserably
<simonlimon> jajjajajajaja
<ethana2> ..but OS X is unix too, so I'm good with it
<hmw> tzenrick - switch the calc app to scientific mode
<tzenrick> The Yahoo Video has been a big issue for me..  Without that, I don't get to see the wife.
<Nytrix> ethana, u still have windows installed on ur emac?
<jerknextdoor> simonlimon: tcpcam, sckype, ekiga?
<ethana2> Nytrix: ....
<simonlimon> jarknextdoor
<Nytrix> nevermind
<ethana2> heh
<Nytrix> *mac
<simonlimon> jarknextdoor: i need one working with msn protocol
<simonlimon> thats for an internet cafe
<ethana2> It's a powerpc g4
<simonlimon> i dont care about that but the business needs it
<dayo2> simonlimon: wengophone
<ethana2> I haven't used Windows in years, all my other machines run Ubuntu
<imachine> ethana2, why nfs?
<ethana2> my Dell came with
<Nytrix> i was thinking emachines for some reason
<imachine> ethana2, use samba
<ethana2> imachine: I want to exclude window
<ethana2> s**
<yowshi> anyone have any ideas for getting ubuntu to use a logitech usb mouse?
<simonlimon> no
<imachine> nfs has had some "issues" with locking etc.
<rtypo> ImportError: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<imachine> it's a bit far from perfect imho.
<rtypo> oups
<ethana2> hmmmm
<rtypo> damn
<magnetron> yowshi→ my idea is to connect it.
<imachine> at least for typical usage in houses etc.
<ethana2> imachine: so you say I should use smb
<simonlimon> dayo2: wengophone?
<lopin> Having problems with a Phillips SAA7134 Tuner card...  Just can't get it to take the tuner number...  It keeps defaulting to 0
<magnetron> yowshi→ if you have any problems, please say so
<imachine> ethana2, what do you bother, you can always use iptables to cut out the other machines.
<rtypo> anyway... i installed libSDL and still gives me that error
<imachine> and password protect the shares.
<yowshi> magnetron: oh if only i had your intelligence, wait whats this it is connected
<ethana2> imachine: ah, k
<dayo2> simonlimon: nevermind. it's open-source skype. i forgot u needed msn
<ethana2> imachine: so how do I get the smb sharing to work?
<imachine> I believe samba offers some encryption for the passwords even...
<simonlimon> yeah dayo :(
<Schuenemann> hi, I get this error after I run make: no rule to process target "kernel/bounds.c", needed  for "kernel/bounds.s". Stop.
 * tzenrick feels the edge to go with a bleeding edge beta.... I need to resist that urge.
<Schuenemann> what am I missing?
<yowshi> magnetron: when i restart the computer the mouse works at first but after a short time it will stop wporking
<imachine> tzenrick, tried it on my other laptop.
<Schuenemann> I'm trying to rebuild kernel
<dayo2> tzenrick: go for 8.04
<imachine> tzenrick, it's not bad. ext4 is awesome.
<magnetron> yowshi→ is it wireless?
<mikewu> rtypo: did you install libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<rtypo> umm.. 2.0.x
<rtypo> x > 0
<yowshi> magnetron: no i wouldnt use a wireless mouse ever
<gustavo> Hi, i modified my .config/user-dirs.dirs file and now the Places menu only displays Home and Desktop. How can i make it show all of them again?
<jerknextdoor> simonlimon: how about installing whatever windows you app you want via wine?
<dayo2> tzenrick: that's the current long term support version. got it on my laptop, all our desktops and all our servers
<imachine> tzenrick, it needs still some work tho. I don't exactly like the new notification system, I believe the old one (like in 8.10 and 8.04) was/is much better.
<rtypo> :D so, not exactly 2.0-0
<ethana2> imachine: how do I use samba?
<rtypo> 2.0-9
<Nytrix> any1 want to install windows apps on ubuntu msg me :)
<imachine> as long as the ubuntu devs make it an option to use the new notifications, I'm glad for 9.04.
<fearful> Nytrix, wine can do it perfectly.
<rtypo> mikewu: SDL_ttf-2.0.9.tar.gz
<simonlimon> jerknextdoor :P sounds good
<imachine> ethana2, just right click a folder, choose "share"
<Nytrix> something better
<imachine> period
<imachine> ;]
<Nytrix> :)
<ethana2> I did, it doesn't work
<Nytrix> ;)
<simonlimon> hahahahahha wanted to have it native but sounds cool
<imachine> works over here.
<ethana2> I'm trying to get to it from OS 10.4
<imachine> dunno how os x works.
<jerknextdoor> simonlimon: wine has gotten so smooth recently stuff might as well be native.
<imachine> but I was able to use the shares from my other ubuntu laptop, and I think windows laptops can also gain access to my share.
<ethana2> What workgroup or domain does ubuntu share with?
<imachine> dunno, but I browsed windows shares, so I figured it works both ways.
<imachine> ethana2, by default, WORKGROUP
<gustavo> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<simonlimon> thx jerknextdoor :P gonna install wine right now
<ethana2> k
<imachine> you can try \\yourubuntuip in windows
<yowshi> magnetron: so no ideas?
<jerknextdoor> simonlimon:  there is also a program called aMSN that sounds like it might be what you're looking for.  never used it
<imachine> dunno what the equivaeltn of that is in mac os x.
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: Have you tried wine on x64?
<Schuenemann> hi, I'm trying to rebuild the kernel and I get this error after I run make: no rule to process target "kernel/bounds.c", needed  for "kernel/bounds.s". Stop.
<ethana2> The alias "Home" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found.
 * ethana2 tries ##mac
<imachine> ;-)
<magnetron> yowshi→ you could use "device manager" to make sure the mouse is detected
<rtypo> The error about: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0  ...... i installed: SDL_ttf-2.0.9.tar.gz .... is it ok?
<imachine> tzenrick, I tried it.
<imachine> I use it.
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: better question, will wine run x64 apps?
<imachine> works.
<jerknextdoor> tzenrick:  no, i don't run x64.
<yowshi> magnetron: lusb says it is there
<simonlimon> hey i have 32bit ubuntu on my 64 processor .... any problems with that? known issues?
<imachine> it won't run x64 apps tho like you said.
<imachine> they use 32bit wine afaik.
<yowshi> magnetron: sorry lsusb
<imachine> it runs in 32bit mode on 64bit ubuntu.
<imachine> simonlimon, none.
<simonlimon> nice :P
<IndyGunFreak> simonlimon: shouldn't be an issue, i use 32bit ubuntu on my 64bit pc's
<tzenrick> imachine: will it get a little bit of performance boost on 32bit apps?
<nick12> sometime when i open an videofilm, the gdm restarts... my videocard is ATI RAdeon 2100 with enabled restricted drivers.. maybe this cause the driver ?
<nick12> gg
<imachine> simonlimon, in fact, flash should work nicer.
<magnetron> yowshi→ you know anything more that the channel should know, in order to help you?
<imachine> tzenrick, iono.
<simonlimon> oh nice
<simonlimon> :)
<imachine> tzenrick, 64bit is overrateed. a least on desktops imho.
<rtypo> easy question. someone please say Yes or No :D
<imachine> unless you're doing video encodin or something
<tzenrick> imachine: I have something to test out then.....
<Kagee> iptables: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=539 <<== will changes like that save themself, and reappear after reboot?
<mj8741> Hi everyone - Just thought I would let you all know that Logitech QuickCam E1000 works perfect out of the box on 8.04 using Skype.
<mikewu> rtypo: just apt-get install libsdl-ttf2.0-0 it makes my ./configure work
<yowshi> magnetron: i dont know whats releveant. someone gave me a giude that was on ubuntuforums.org which told me to edit xorg.conf commenting out the original mouse part and entering a neqw one. but all that fdid was break xorg.conf so it wouldnt load
<imachine> Kagee, I think you need to do iptables save or smth.
<rtypo> mikewu: damn.
<mikewu> rtypo: you're tryint to build it from source right?
<rtypo> mikewu: you're right
<imachine> Kagee, so it will get launched by an init script during your bootup process.
<rtypo> mikewu: yes
<imachine> Kagee, dunno the magic behind that in ubuntu.
<tzenrick> Anyone know what the performance boost is when using ext4 instead of ext3?
<imachine> tzenrick, it's plenty. dunno of numbers tho.
<rtypo> mikewu: it works now:) hehe
<tzenrick> All I've seen is "the super-fast ext4 filesystem"
<imachine> tzenrick, actually, it could be the new kernel as well.. but my old x40 ibm laptop, it became more responsive, and the boot up process is faster too.
<oHnoez> windows 7 gives an None Device identified error at grub
<jerknextdoor> tzenrick:  i tihnk ars technica had an artical on it the other day.  i'm not sure where i read it.
<imachine> the machine just feels more robust.
<WilliamWade> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having with my resolution?
<oHnoez> what i acn do?
<imachine> tzenrick, and that's only on a ext3 fs that was MIGRATED to ext4.
<imachine> so it's still not using the full ext4 potential :-)
<Schuenemann> hi, I'm trying to rebuild the kernel and I get this error after I run make: no rule to process target "kernel/bounds.c", needed  for "kernel/bounds.s". Stop.
<imachine> i'd say it could give you a few good seconds on bootup time, tho as usual ymmv
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: I'm reading that article right now..  just found it.
<yowshi> magnetron: other then that i dont know what to say it is a simple standard usb mouse with 2 buttonds and a scroll wheel
<toader_> hi, I am using ext3 filesystem. what is the maximum of a file size?
<WilliamWade> My screen is a 1280 X 1024 TFT but Ubuntu only gives me the option to use 1024 x 768 and says that it's CRT.
<ethana2> I think I'm going to try to use AFS
<toader_> hi, I am using ext3 filesystem. what is the maximum of a file size?
<chrismurf> I'm trying to print a PDF on 5.5"x4.25" paper on my laser printer.  How do I add a custom paper size to the printer driver?
<imachine> toader_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<magnetron> yowshi→ it's hard to know what kind of edits you made to your xorg.conf . i have to leave now, good luck
<WilliamWade> It's a fresh install
<WilliamWade> with all the updates
<hmw> toader: 2 TiB
<imachine> toader_, so ultimately, it depends on your blocksize.
 * yowshi sighs
<yowshi> anyone else have any ideas how to make this usb mouse work?
<imachine> toader_, but if I was you, I'd go for ext4 on a fresh install.
<WilliamWade> and the NVidia "177" drivers installed and active
<Acidio> i wondering if you have problem with limescale, rust, ground in dirt
<MegafEee> hey
<MegafEee> any irish here?
<imachine> MegafEee, nay
<imachine> yowshi, sup with taht mouse of yours?
<imachine> maybe I can help. I feel like I'm ina ahelpful mood otonite
<constantine> is there a way to modify the right click menu so that I can torify any app
<Acidio> there is a mod of cillit bang thats work on ubuntu ?
<Mikaze> Hello.  Can anyone recommend a really, really good flatbed scanner?  I'm blind and need to do OCR with it.  The scanner the govt loaned me doesn't connect to the puter, except thru a password protected pin-drive port..
<imachine> constantine, gnome's a bit limited I guess... you'd have to ask the gnome people best.
<constantine> ok thanks
<imachine> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<imachine> here's a start.
<toader_> hi, I am using ext3 filesystem. what is the maximum of a file size? as i want to export data from database it might be 10G.
<tzenrick> can someone point me in the direction of a beta version?
<hmw> toader_ 2 TiB
<imachine> tzenrick, 9.04 + google.
<bruenig> tzenrick: gmail is beta
<imachine> toader_, I've already told you, stop asking.
<tzenrick> imachine: Google...... duh....
<imachine> tzenrick, good luck ;]
<qcjn> hi, can i only check my partition with an app like gparted
<erichofmann> hey gang, newbie here...
<imachine> tzenrick, you can use yahoo too if you like ;)
<dayo2> tzenrick: beta of what?
<tzenrick> dayo2: ubuntu
<erichofmann> I was downloading some updates when the power went out.
<DaveIngram> what is the linux equivalent of windoze ipconfig?
<dayo2> tzenrick: ubuntu.com
<imachine> Mikaze, I hear good things about Plustek...
<qcjn> i d like to know in what format is one of my partition
<erichofmann> now I can't update anything.
<imachine> Mikaze, but I don't know. I never used a scanner professionally.
<mikewu> DaveIngram: ifconfig
<tzenrick> dayo2: I've been creeping around there.  Is it buried?
<erichofmann> keep getting an error
<IndyGunFreak> qcjn: what format?... you mean what file system?
<jerknextdoor> tzenrick: why do you want a beta of ubuntu?
<DaveIngram> mikewu: Thanks!
<qcjn> IndyGunFreak: yes
<imachine> DaveIngram, ipconfig is the equivalent of *NIX's ifconfig
<dayo2> tzenrick: hang on
<jerknextdoor> erichofmann: what is the error?
<DaveIngram> imachine: yeah.. I figured that question was backwards.. just didn't know how to phrase it better
<WilliamWade> Can anyone help with my screen resolution problem?
<DeannaT2> DaveIngram, ifconfig
<danbas> is a blu ray iso of the entire jaunty repo planned (for AMD64)?
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: I'm just gonna start with ext4 native partitions.
<erichofmann> dpk was interruped, you must manually run dpkg --confure -a
<imachine> DaveIngram, ;)
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: instead of migrating.
<Mikaze> Plustech.  Thanks.  Will look them over.  Wish SANE did recommendations.
<erichofmann> E:_cache->open()failed, please report
<imachine> Mikaze, with a K at the end.
<dayo2> tzenrick: get Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04    http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<DaveIngram> imachine: I'm trying hard to get my brain all switched over to Linux.. but it's tough when you've been on that other thing your whole life
<yowshi> anyone have any ideas for getting ubuntu to use a logitech usb mouse?
<eseven73> danbas: ask that in #Ubuntu+1
<McShane> erichofmann, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<qcjn> IndyGunFreak: so would you know
<Mikaze> K.  Thank you.
<jerknextdoor> tzenrick: as far as i know ext4 isn't currently supported therefore you'd have to get an Alpha of 9.04 or 9.10 and alphas are definitely not stable.
<tzenrick> dayo2: I'm good, found it on distrowatch.
<imachine> DaveIngram, don't worry, take your time.
<IndyGunFreak> qcjn: i'm sure there's a terminal command for it, i just don't know it.
<imachine> Mikaze, no problem. good luck.
<Emu> OH hi.
<danbas> eseven73: oh yeah, thanks!
<Emu> I'm having more problems.
<qcjn> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks
<eseven73> np
<fearful> !hi | Emu
<ubottu> Emu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erichofmann> tried that mcShane
<Emu> I can't watch Youtube videos D:
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: ars technica lied to me...  :(
<IndyGunFreak> qcjn: beyond that, you could install gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted), then system/admin/partition editor, it should tell you what filesystems they are
<erichofmann> no luck
<jerknextdoor> yowshi: google seems to have a lot of suggestions
<fearful> Emu, do you have flash support enabled?
<McShane> erichofmann: what errors did it give you?
<imachine> mikewu, there is Mustek as well. again, with a k at the end.
<Emu> fearful: I don't believe so.
<imachine> oops.
<imachine> ;]
<qcjn> IndyGunFreak: yeah, i think thats what i ll do
<jerknextdoor> tzenrick: i could be completely wrong.  by all means double check it.
<squirt33> I need to change the color depth on my monitor to 16 bit temporarily (old, old, old computer game under wine). How can I do this?
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: nvm.  9.04 is definitely still alpha...  Beta I'm OK with, but I have to be at least a little stable.
<erichofmann> crap. thought I cut and pasted...
<fearful> Emu, well theres the root of your problem sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<erichofmann> brb
<newt-home> jerknextdoor, if you google long enough you can find whatever answer you want to any question u ask
<imachine> tzenrick, you can launch i in a vm
<imachine> like, virtualbox.
<crdlb> squirt33: put DefaultDepth 16 in Section "Screen" of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X
<McShane> !paste | erichofmann
<ubottu> erichofmann: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<imachine> it's available for ubuntu.
<jerknextdoor> tzenrick: yeah.  if it's just an experiement go for it.  but it's not for your production machine.
<erichofmann> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run dpk --configure -a to correct the problem. E:_cache-> open()failed, please report
<jeff-01> Hi
<homercycles> I'm going to ditch openSUSE and install Ubuntu, but I'm not sure where I should go with the 32 or 64-bit version. What's the conventional wisdom? Especially if I want Opera with Adobe Flash 10?
<imachine> like I said before, tzenrick, it is *pretty* stable. some gnome apps crash once in a while, but generally, it works. the fonts seem dodgy at times. I have compiz running no probs.
<jeff-01> Anyone knows a bar of icons automatically hiding very nice ?
<IndyGunFreak> homercycles: 32bit is usually a bit easier to set up in my experience
<tzenrick> jerknextdoor: Not an experiment.
<jeff-01> Style Avant Window Manager but much better ?
<yowshi> jerknextdoor: yeah thats what i need to be told to buzz off and use google
<imachine> tzenrick, then wait for the real final deal.
<sixkiller> go with 64bit.
<jerknextdoor> tzenrick: RC's will be out soon enough.
<imachine> yowshi, pretty much :)
<Emu> fearful: i get an error when doing that, i'll PM it to you since it's a bit big
<squirt33> crdlb: The last time I did that my compiz fusion install died on me.
<jeff-01> AVM is too slow. I saw something more interesting on a Fedora ....
<raylu> homercycles: it doesn't matter. just get away from those rpms. but i agree, try 64-bit first
<homercycles> IndyFunGeek: I have the 64-bit ver on another partition but didn't have a lot of luck gettin gFlash working, and I saw it was pulling in the 32-bit version, not the 64-bit version.
<imachine> yowshi, unless you provide some debug info for us ;)
<fearful> Emu, ok
<tzenrick> imachine: I have to run a VM anyways...   Unless Zune support has come along.
<imachine> we're not mind readers.
<erichofmann> all the package manager apps fail because of this. did I corrupt a bunch of files in /lib?
<Lasivian> where can I find Gnomes icons?
<homercycles> is it safe to have a 64-bit OS pulling down 32-bit libraries?
<imachine> tzenrick, dunno about zune and dno't care about zune.
<jeff-01> thanks, going to have a llok
<imachine> ;P
<yowshi> imachine: no that isnt what i need. the google solutions all require editing xorg.conf and the LAST time i tried that i broke my frigging system. obviously i need more on hands guidance or help for this
<crdlb> squirt33: if you're using nvidia, that'll break window decorations (and turn gnome-terminal white), but you can just temporarily switch to metacity, I guess
<raylu> homercycles: yes
<imachine> yowshi, you need to backup your xorg conf for starters :-)
<tzenrick> imachine: I didn't care about zune either, until my wife said she mailed me one for my b-day.
<homercycles> raylu: thanks. I might stick with 64, then (though I'm still downloading a 32-bit ISO, just in case)
<imachine> yowshi, at least before you edited it. it's good practice ;)
<imachine> tzenrick, tzk tzk.
<yowshi> imachine: yea did that but using the ackup doesnt fix my problem. i tried that method twice. and twice i had to reload the backup
<imachine> tzenrick, tough luck.
<NimbleRabit> heeeeelp, I pressed windows key+r and now I'm stuck super zoomed in lol
<homercycles> what about all the binary-only codecs and such like. Are there 64-bit versions of those for Ubuntu?
<imachine> yowshi, dunno, what's wrong with that mouse anyway? I've asked you once already, didn't get a response...
<HINDYhat> Hello, can someone help me with wireless configuration?
<tzenrick> imachine: It's definitely the thought that counts though.
<erichofmann> still with me McShane?
<squirt33> crdlb: I mean like no log in, no GUI.
<imachine> tzenrick, right. reckon she'd appreciate the thought of selling it on ebay for an ipod?
<yowshi> imachine: i thought i told everyone who asked. ok when i restart my system it works for a bit then suddenly stops working
<imachine> :-)
<HINDYhat> (yes, I've looked at the WifiDocs)
<imachine> yowshi, what mouse model, what does dmesg say after it stops working?
<tzenrick> imachine: Probably not :)
<McShane> erichofmann, yeah, searching around Google
<imachine> if it's usb, does replugging it make it work again?
<imachine> yowshi, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Nytrix> MSG me if anyone wants WINDOWS software installed in UBUNTU.
<chrismurf> How can you set a custom paper size in ubuntu?  IE, not Letter,A4,A5, whatever.
<yowshi> imachine: i have no idea what dmesg says because i have no idea how to read whats in the dmesg file. i know how to load it but not understand what it says. it's a standard basic 2 button scrollwheel logitech usb mouse
<jeff-01> Sorry,
<Rauf> ahah
<yowshi> imachine: ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<erichofmann> I took a look around too... one post said to rename an old file (forget which one) and I did, and it seemed to work, until i launched one of the package manager apps again.
<jeff-01> One knows about an icon bar in Mac style like Avant Window Manager
<crdlb> squirt33: not sure what exactly that means, but if you really want to run this app, you can just disable visual effects temporarily
<imachine> yowshi, it's not about "reading" it (tho it is pretty much simple english, but that's beside the point) by asking "what dmesg says" I meant, show me ;]
<Emu> fearful: sadly, that didn't work. :(
<jpds> Nytrix: Why do you hate the freedom?
<yowshi> imachine: it's a basic mose just usb instead of ps2
<imachine> yowshi, pastebin.com helps paste.
<imachine> yowshi, paste the dmesg messages after the mouse stops working. also, you didn't answer my question, that is, does it work if you replug it?
<yoyoned> yowshi:use  pastebin
<Nytrix> i love freedom
<Nytrix> :)
<McShane> erichofmann, try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/dpkg-configure-a-error-361965/
<yowshi> imachine: PASTEBINIT DONT WORK WITH DMESG AND IT IS KIND OF HARD TO COPY AND PASTE WITH JUST MOUSE BUTTONS
<yowshi> OOPS VCAPS LOCK
<erichofmann> will-do...
<yowshi> there finally
<imachine> erh
<qcjn> ok, i ve install virtualbox, in an hd in ntfs (didn't look before). I ve put fedora 10 in vbox, but it runs as live cd, so now i want to install it in vbox
<yowshi> imachine: sorry about the caps
<imachine> qcjn, you need to make a harddisk image.
<squirt33> crdlb: thanks. And btw, thanks for bailing me out when I broke beryl and later compiz fusion once a week a year or so back!
<yoyoned> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<imachine> qcjn, vboxgtk helps, unless you have the newer vbox from the vbox repo.
<qcjn> imachine: thats done in vbox, i did
<imachine> okay, so what's the problem?
<imachine> just point your machine to use the particular image.
<yowshi> imachine: how do i get the dmesg into pastebin if i cant highlight the text spit ot?
<imachine> and voila.
<imachine> yowshi, did you try what I told you?
<qcjn> imachine: well i want to be sure that when i make the install in vbox , that it wont scre up anything else
<jerknextdoor> yowshi: ctrl+shift+C ?
<jeff-01> Does anyone know a great icon bar auto hiding for Ubuntu ? A daynamic bar ...
<Ristau> need help setting up a dual boot configuration
<McShane> erichofmann, also see this particular post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=3443914#post3443914
<imachine> qcjn, it's just a file on your partition.
<crdlb> yowshi: you can use: dmesg | pastebinit -
<Ristau> need help setting up a dual boot configuration
<imachine> qcjn, unless you provide control of an actual device, you're fine.
<yowshi> jerknextdoor: the trouble is highlighting the text crdlb thanks imachine replugging it in doesnt work
<imachine> but I'm not sure if vbox makes it possible to use actual harddisks as devices for vms. maybe.
<Ristau> need help setting up a dual boot configuration
<crdlb> squirt33: please forgive me if I don't remember though :)
<imachine> yowshi, could you try another usb port then.
<madmike> anyone know how to add a bootable windows partition to the boot menu in grub?  the partition is /dev/hda2  but I don't know how to boot from it
<yowshi> imachine: i have tried 3 different ports they all do the same time
<imachine> yowshi, I really don't know why it shouldn't work. you'd have to be more specific about your mouse.
<yowshi> imachine: pastebin.com/f764734b6
<yoyoned> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeff-01> Hi, does one know a task bar package ? a dynamic auto hiding task bar ...
<yowshi> imachine: i really dont know how to be more specific about my mouse
<qcjn> imachine: in the process arrive's a window that tells me something like it need to partition cause it s unreadble
<jerknextdoor> yowshi:  sorry, i think i just realized you cant highlight it because your mouse isnt working?
<yowshi> jerknextdoor: yes precisely. i only have mouse keys to work with. i got it into pastebin thanks to crdlb
<imachine> yowshi, I don't see nothing about your mouse there.
<imachine> yowshi, /var/log/Xorg.0.log < paste bin that
<jerknextdoor> yowshi: sorry about that i didnt actually think it all the way through.  haha.
<imachine> qcjn, yah, it's just a harddisk sorta.
<imachine> so once you create it as a file, it's like an empty harddisk.
<imachine> which you ofcourse need to partition.
<happy92> siema
<happy92> siema
<qcjn> imachine: it s a virtual hd
<imachine> ściema.
<happy92> jest ktos z polski?
<imachine> happy92, english only tutaj ;]
<imachine> qcjn, yeah, which you need to partition ;]
<yowshi> jerknextdoor:  imachine pastebin.com/f4ee3a1cc
<McShane> !pl | imachine
<ubottu> imachine: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<qcjn> imachine: ok
<imachine> so I think you can go ahead. don't blame me if it blows up in your face tho ;]
<imachine> !pl | happy92
<ubottu> happy92: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<qcjn> imachine: of course i will :)
<imachine> ok
<uni4dfx> hi... how do i get rhythmbox to upmix stereo to 6 channels?
<imachine> yowshi, that's more like it. /etc/X11/xorg.conf I will too need to see.
<cbilljones> Anyone know about ventrilo server? im trying to figure out how to change port
<rsty> how do i add add "xfdesktop --quit" to my xfce4-session
<imachine> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rsty> is there a startup file that i edit like my xinitrc
<yowshi> jerknextdoor:  imachine pastebin.com/f7ffc537e
<imachine> rsty, try there
<bobbob1016> If I want a script to be accessible from anywhere, where do I put it, /usr/bin?
<rsty> i already tried everywhere
<rsty> i know the command... thats what it tells me.
<kingsley> Is it reasonable to assume that a scsi host adapter card has failed when 1.) the kernel stopped seeing a SCSI scanner attached to it, and 2.) a week later, the kernel stopped seeing the SCSI host adapter?
<rsty> it doesnt work using xinitrc
<bobbob1016> anywhere meaning from any folder in terminal
<imachine> yowshi, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo reboot ;)
<qcjn> gotto go bbl
<tzenrick> kingsley: Probably.
<qcjn> imachine: thatnks
<imachine> yowshi, it should get automatically created upon next boot.
<yowshi> imachine: what??
<imachine> qcjn, np.
<abc2xyz> all these 1446 people are developers or just users?
<imachine> yowshi, i.e. move you xorg.conf file somewhere else, then reboot.
<Emu> fearless: still doesn't play
<yowshi> ah ok
<bobbob1016> abc2xyz, A combination of both
<mikewu> bobbob1016: yes /usr/bin
<yowshi> imachine: wont that break my system?
<bobbob1016> mikewu, And does it need .sh, or not really?
<imachine> yowshi, like I said, your x.org config file should be autocreated on next boot.
<yowshi> imachine: also you want me to move my backup as well?
<imachine> no I don't care about the backup
<abc2xyz> bobbob1016>> i see
<imachine> mv file-src file-dst <-it's how 'mv' command works.
<imachine> yowshi, man mv ;]
<yowshi> imachine: mv'd rebooting now
<taz_> hello to alll....     i would like to know where i can find anti-spy for firefox ???
<imachine> are you on 8.04 ?
<fearful_> taz_, you don't need one
<imachine> too late.
<imachine> jerknextdoor, we'll see how that turns out, huh?
<imachine> ;]
<taz_> fearful: really it dont need it
<jerknextdoor> imachine: yeah.  we'll see.
<Decepticon> on command line, what method is there to obtain the realtime cpu usage %
<Emu> fearful: didn't work :(
<fearful_> taz_, nope
<imachine> jerknextdoor, afaik since 8.04 X.org doesn't even need a config file.
<imachine> even if it's nvidia.
<imachine> so it should work fine, and he had /dev/psaux as mouse port.
<abc2xyz> does ubuntu require anti virus?
<taz_> fearful: it is cool
<imachine> so maybe that somewhat interfered with his evdevs.
<jerknextdoor> abc2xyz: no.
<chrismurf> abc2xyz, it is much less likely that you will get a virus on ubuntu than on other operating systems.
<imachine> abc2xyz, luckily, no! well, unless you want to make sure you always have a clean pendrive, for those windows machines ;)
<Myrtti> !virus | abc2xyz
<ubottu> abc2xyz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bobbob1016> mikewu, Nevermind, I figured out I didn't need it, thanks for the help
<needinfo> Have a command line install of 6.10 on a toshiba laptop. Can auto login as root then startx. When attempt to run FEH image view get ERROR: no HOME enviornment. What steps will resolve this? Tried setting /home/root in /etc/passwd. tried env $HOME=/home/root. Nothing "sticks". Want a low memory system digital picture frame that will boot, startx, run FEH with no user input.  Been searching...
<needinfo> ...the web for three week now!
<abc2xyz> thanks all :D
<fearful_> Emu, I don't really know what to tell you, the plugin is there tho.
<abc2xyz> i m more concerned about keyloggers and similar stuffs
<Emu> fearful: thanks anyway D:
<imachine> abc2xyz, well, if you haven't installed any, you won't have any now will you?
<fearful_> abc2xyz, you should get a firewall to block the incoming attacks, that should fix it
<jerknextdoor> abc2xyz: don't allow physical access and you're fine.
<imachine> unless you provided your machine and asked someone to install it for you.
<imachine> yeah
<imachine> :]
<fearful_> abc2xyz, problems with incoming attacks, keyloggers wouldn't know
<taz_> fearful: where i can find firewall ?
<Cyclist> hello, there! does anyone know whether Gnome is "less ready" than KDE out of the box when it comes to video playing [.avi, .wmv., mpg, etc.]?
<imachine> or use usb crypto keys to log in and out
<imachine> etc ;p
<fearful_> taz_, sudo apt-get install ufw
<yowshi> imachine: now what
<imachine> yowshi, normal graphics?
<marko-_-> how do i restart pulseaudio
<yowshi> imachine: yes
<abc2xyz> fearful >>how do i enable firewall?
<imachine> yowshi, mouse works?
<yowshi> imachine: for now
<taz_> frearful: ok stand by
<abc2xyz> i guess its already answered
<imachine> yowshi, let me know when it stops. (if it stops).
<jerknextdoor> Cyclist: they both come with nice video players.  you may need to install certain proprietary codecs though.
<fearful_> abc2xyz, if you have ufw installed, just ufw enable on a terminal
<yowshi> imachine: my nvidia drivers arent loaded any more though
<imachine> yowshi, system->administration->proprietary drivers (or smth)
<imachine> enable nvidia driver et voila.
<Decepticon> is there something similiar to free, for cpu usage, fast and lean (top takes too long to load for scripted purposes)
<imachine> Decepticon, htop.
<fearful_> Decepticon, htop
<taz_> frearful: done then what ?
<imachine> fearful_, beat you to it ;]
<Emu> Hmm..
<Decepticon> htop is even more bloated than top
<imachine> Decepticon, but ehm. for script usage...
<fearful_> imachine, yup :p
<Emu> It might be possible that I'm missing another sort of flash player..
<imachine> Decepticon, I'd say, hmm, uptime?
<abc2xyz> fearful thanks
<fearful_> taz_, open a terminal and type ufw enable
<marko-_-> ok folks i need a little help... there is just no sound and if i want to chose betwen alsa or OSS or pulseaudo or whatever i get the error that the device is being used by an application... so... which application is this ? there is none open
<fearful_> abc2xyz, your welcome
<yowshi> imachine: that says they are active but temulous wont load and it requires them
<imachine> Decepticon, and you can drag out the loadavg from taht.
<imachine> Decepticon, tho it's not what you need :)
<imachine> yowshi, disable/enable them then.
<fearful_> Emu, I'm using the adobe flash plugin, try and download it from their website
<illumin8> Hello, perhaps someone can help me with bandwidth issues, on the same machine i get 900kb/s in other distros, but here im getting 150kb/s. Any ideas on why this might be?
<taz_> frearful: it open terminal .. then  ufw enable ?
<Decepticon> i dont want load avagere by the way
<Decepticon> im looking for the real time cpu utililzation %
<imachine> yowshi, tho it's hmmm.. sometimes causing troubles.
<imachine> Decepticon, yeah I figured.
<fearful_> taz_, yes open the terminal and type the command ufw enable and hit enter
<Cyclist> thank you, jerknextdoor; I have just installed Ubuntu 8.10 alongside WinXP and having experimented a bit with a Live CD [Knoppix on KDE] I felt a huge difference... [for the worse]
<imachine> Decepticon, what do you script it from?
<yowshi> imachine: what my drivers are soemtimes causing troubles?
<taz_> fearful: ok
<imachine> yowshi, no, lkms is.
<joe-mac> unless you want access to >4 GB of RAM then use 32 bit
<pavs> can anyone tell me how to install notify-osd?
<imachine> or dkms.
<Decepticon> imachine right now i have this command: top -b -n 1 -p 0 | awk '/^Cpu/{cpu=$2} END{printf "%d%%\n",cpu}'
<Decepticon> imachine it is too slow
<yowshi> imachine: whats lkms?
<imachine> Decepticon, woosh, no wonders :P
<joe-mac> oops i was way far back in my chat log :-)
<taz_> fearful: it said error you need to be root to run this script
<jerknextdoor> Cyclist: is it knoppix 6?  cause i just got that the other day and it's is slow live because of all the damn compiz defaults.
<imachine> yowshi, dkms, it's tha magic autobuilding thingie for propriertary drivers in ubuntu.
<imachine> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<imachine> Decepticon, well top takes it from somewhere...
<imachine> Decepticon, also, snmpd etc too...
<Decepticon> they say it takes it from /proc/stat
<abc2xyz> this place is cool, i didn't know its so happening :D
<Guest52732> clear
<imachine> could be :]
<gajop_> hm, btw, is it possible to get the direct IP of some other irc user? (not using this for malicious purposes, just want to control my pc from the laptop when i'm on a trip)
<Decepticon> abc2xyz what is happening
<fearful_> taz_, then type sudo ufw enable
<eduardo> hello!
<taz_> fearful: ok
<grub_sux> How do I fix grub when I keep getting Error 11? I've re-installed grub to both my boot partition and my MBR but I get the same error both times. The menu.lst entries are correct. Please how do I re-install grub so it works? I'm using a livecd at the moment
<Emu> fearful: It says i have that installed
<yowshi> imachine: i'd have to reboot after reactivating the drivers to make em work right? or at least estart X?
<imachine> Decepticon, yeah, so dig it out from /proc/stat
<imachine> yowshi, something like that.
<yowshi> imachine: brb
<imachine> Decepticon, dunno the key for those values tho.
<Decepticon> imachine, i mwatching the file to make sense intuitively, or else i will have to try to google and research
<taz_> fearful: it said started and enabled on sytem startup
<imachine> jerknextdoor, 10$ he just broke his nvidia module install.
<imachine> :[
<imachine> Decepticon, I'd suppose the latter would be quicker. also, manpages.
<jerknextdoor> imachine: haha, maybe.  i kinda stopped paying all that much attention to him since you had it under control so i could help someone else.
<fearful_> Emu, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=DXLUJ
<eduardo> Guys, question - I did that thing where UBUNTU and windows coexist and so ubuntu all kinds of runs winthin a file on a FAT32 file system. that disk is mounted as  /host in Ubuntu and looks like read only. there's other stuff on there that i'd like to modify from UBUNTU. Not possible to mount it writeable?
<imachine> jerknextdoor, yeah nps.
<fearful_> I don't know why fearful is still logged on, I'm not on it
<illumin8> whats the command to reinitlaize and reconfigure network cards?
<imachine> jerknextdoor, I just remember fiddling with nvidia drivers and dkms was causing me headaches some time ago.
<imachine> ;]
<fearful_> and it is registered to me
<Cyclist> jerknextdoor: I really don't remember the Knoppix version I used a while back, but apart from the somewhat "lower quality" of the video playback [compared to the media player in WinXP] the videos were ok; but I am yet to see a single good video on Gnome
<yowshi> imachine: and it's down
<imachine> jerknextdoor, and I'd concider myself somewhat advanced.
<yowshi> imachine: mouse has stopped working
<imachine> yowshi, what is?
<imachine> :d
<Emu> fearful: yeah, i have that
<imachine> yowshi, lsusb -> pastebin
<jerknextdoor> Cyclist: what do you mean when you say lower quality?  i use Gnome pretty much exclusively, but used to use KDE a lot more...and have never noticed a quality difference of video playback.
<imachine> yowshi, /var/log/Xorg.0.log >- pastebin
<imachine> yowshi, your drivers are back tho correct?
<Emu> fearful: yeah, i have that
<abc2xyz> how to register a nick here?
<tzenrick> Anyone have experience installing to a computer with no optical media drive?
<imachine> abc2xyz, /msg nickserv
<imachine> tzenrick, sure, plenty
<Mal3ko> guys "Upload all data on stdin to a specified ftp site: " <-- stdin meaning?
<imachine> tzenrick, can it netboot?
<fearful_> God this is anoying I restarted my computer and still fearful is logged on any ideas?
<abc2xyz> thnaks imachine
<Emu> fearful: try /msg nickserv kill fearful password
<yowshi> imachine: yes they are
<tzenrick> imachine:  Maybe......   USB would be fine.
<imachine> !stdin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stdin
<imachine> tzenrick, if it can boot usb, then even better.
<fearful_> nope
<tzenrick> imachine:  Are there tuts circulating on USB installs?
<imachine> yowshi, can you pastebin the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file too
<imachine> tzenrick, yea.....
<Mal3ko> guys "Upload all data on stdin to a specified ftp site: " <-- stdin meaning?
<IndyGunFreak> fearful_: logged in in IRC you mean?
<abc2xyz> msg nickserv
<imachine> tzenrick, it's fairly easy anyway
<yowshi> imachine: pastebin.com/ff17c94d <-- thats the xorg.0.log
<imachine> tzenrick, just a drive
<nightrid3r> might be off topic, i'm looking for an ubuntu supported hybrid TV card (usb), any suggestions?
<abc2xyz> imachine i did type it but nothng happened
<kristian2> is wine a big security hazard, since you can run exe?
<yowshi> imachine: pastebinit will not read from /etc/X11/xorg/conf
<fearful_> Yes and its really annoying
<IndyGunFreak> kristian1: not really
<imachine> yowshi, .conf
<unop> Mal3ko,  all data piped to that program i.e.  cat file | program
<imachine> yowshi, also, I see nothing about your mouse there. lsusb -> pastebin
<mikewu> abc2xyz: /msg nickserv help register
<fearful> Finally
<yowshi> imachine: yeah i didnt make that typo in the screen. it would seem that /etc/X11/xorg.conf is blank according to my gedit
<abc2xyz> thanks mikewu
<Mal3ko> unop: what about "Use the file name "-" (a single dash) to use stdin instead of a given file"
<imachine> yowshi, okay
<imachine> yowshi, so your drivers don't seem to be working like you said they are.
<fearful> Emu, read my pm
<Cyclist> jerknextdoor: the colours were kind of white-washed...; and nothing I knew could change them for the better; but at least I was able to watch them! in Gnome every time I click on a file to play the video the screen changes to a black background [with sound though...]
<imachine> yowshi, we'll fix that later; now give me lsusb output
<yowshi> imachine: ummm tremulous loads so they must be working
<imachine> k
<unop> Mal3ko,  - takes input from a pipe (or similar).  like this here.     echo "hello world" | cat -
<imachine> yowshi, compiz?
<yowshi> imachine: pastebininit doesnt work with lsusb or lsusb |pastebininit so i will have to type it out somewhere. it is only 2 lines anyway
<imachine> well nevermind the x.log says else. just hand me the lsusb.
<yowshi> imachine: i have compix but it isnt running
<abc2xyz> once i register the nick, can it be used in all channels?
<imachine> lsusb should say what mouse you have
<tzenrick> figures....  IRC lags, telnet is so slow I can't irc from it, and now my ISO is dl'ing at 7okbps....  Figure that one out.
<unop> yowshi,  it's  pastebinit  not pastebininit
<imachine> telnet, lol.
<imachine> why not just use rlogin instead;]
<imachine> ;p
<felixsulla> If you have a file open in gedit, and you're not root, and you dont have permissiont to save changes, is there an option to "save" as root?
<tzenrick> imachine: to my shell account...  Still running XP right now. (no rlogin)  Tomorrow though is another story.
<imachine> tzenrick, it was irony. use fecking ssh :)
<yowshi> imachine: http://pastebin.com/d39e9643a
<fearful> felixsulla, try opening the file through gksu gedit
<imachine> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse
<imachine> lol
<imachine> that's poetic!
<fleeky_> hi ..i installed the hal-applsmc , and still dont get the function keys working how they should , any ideas ?
<imachine> ehh...
<tzenrick> imachine: Seems slower.  I'm talking 2400bps type of slow...  It wouldn't even keep up with this room.
<fearful> felixsulla, for example gksu gedit ~/Desktop/test
<yowshi> unop: i use tab completion for pastebinit anyway so while i may make such an error here without no tab completion it is much less likely in bash
<amshake> Hey guys, I'm trying to use samba to share files between 2 linux machines and a Vista machine.  However, I can't even get the 2 linux machines to share folders... can anyone help?
<Droopsta915> How can I export a .wav file into the /usr/share/sounds
<Droopsta915> I want to add my own sound for the login sound.
<imachine> tzenrick, well, yeah. I'd figure you're on a 128kbps at least.
<abc2xyz> how to make skype work in ubuntu 8.10?
<joe-mac> copy the file over there and set the preference under system -> preferences -> sounds
<fearful> abc2xyz, what is the problem
<imachine> !medibuntu abc2xyz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imachine> hehe
<imachine> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<abc2xyz> fearful no sound is detected
<imachine> oh
<imachine> ;]
<tzenrick> imachine: even worse...   Satellite.  Supposed to be 4mbps, but some things suffer greatly...  Like anything that is supposed to be realtime.
<imachine> tzenrick, oh, right.
<imachine> well figures.
<imachine> it's shocking to me how 3G can maintain good ssh lag.
<fearful> abc2xyz, in the options of skype there should be a section called sound devices
<nonewmsgs> is it possible to change the busy icon in ubuntu to something like the blue circle thing in fedora?
<imachine> satellite too...
<tzenrick> imachine: 1800+ pings to google, but 70kb on a DL...
<abc2xyz> fearful which one to pick?
<KemrinH> Hey, does anyone in here have a website or blog and want to exchange links?
<imachine> tzenrick, yeah well. I'm on a normal landline ;]
<yowshi> imachine: i paste biinned the log right?
<imachine> yowshi, right
<imachine> yowshi, I don't know what else could be wrong man.
<amshake> anyone?  If I navigate to network/windows network/[myworkgroup] I can see both machines, but I see no shares if I click on the remote box
<fearful> abc2xyz, I don't know anything about your audio but try around with those options and make test calls to see which one works
<imachine> to my taste, your configs are messed up
<tzenrick> imachine: At this point, a landline would probably be more reliable for me.
<imachine> and nvidia-xconfig created another xorg.conf file or so.
<yowshi> imachine: well other the i have no xorg.conf file now
<imachine> yowshi, yeah, paste that one.
<abc2xyz> fearful i m using NVIDIA is it because of that?/
<Fund> what is the name of the package to get "Enrypt Library"
<Emu> fearful: it still doesn't work :(
<fearful> abc2xyz, I don't know, did any of them work
<fearful> Emu, really..
<yowshi> imachine: http://pastebin.com/f16ae34d6
<Emu> Yup..
<abc2xyz> fearful: it did for a while but not working any more
<fearful> Emu, I really have no idea then :\
<imachine> yowshi, that's log. you said conf
<Fund> what is the name of the package to get "Enrypt Library"
<Fund> Encrypt*
<yowshi> imachine: i have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file it doesnt exit
<yowshi> imachine: andf this is the third time i have said that i dont have it
<abc2xyz> yowshi lol
<yowshi> exist not exit
<nightrid3r> Fund encrypt, you mean like GPG
<KevDog> What is encrypt?
<fearful> !encrypt | KevDog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<nightrid3r> KevDog like the german enigma machine in WWII
<yowshi> although i thought it was nessecary to have an xorg.conf file in order to have a working system
 * tzenrick has gotten sick... and archived bash.org. all of it...
<fearful> nightrid3r, nice answer
<nightrid3r> fearful best answer for a non native inglish speaker i guess
<fearful> Emu, are you on a 64 bit?
<Emu> 32bit
<aSSogueroZen_SX> guys, remove kde 4.2 from system is risky?
<fearful> Emu, oh then really I have no idea if you have that plugin installed it must work
<Emu> IT doesn't :(
<jerome_> qui peux m'aider
<auditya> is there any deb file for ogre3d installation ???
<abc2xyz> fearful emu how to know if its 64 0r 32 bit?
<fearful> Emu, maybe its something other than plugin, see if you can download a flv and play it
<rakudave> !fr | jerome_
<ubottu> jerome_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<KevDog> Is there a way to resume wget downloads?
<jerome_> ok
<nightrid3r> KevDog wget -c
<fearful> abc2xyz, which Live CD did you download, 32 bit or 64 bit
<yowshi> imachine: if your stumped i am just going to cp that xorg.conf.old file to xorg.conf reboot and start all over i guess
<fearful> abc2xyz, better yet are you running intel processors?
<abc2xyz> fearful its intel processor and i downloaded from my campus intranet. nothing about bit was mentioned
<paragonc> how can i find out what video driver i'm using?
<presshere> abc2xyz: how many GB of RAM have you?
<auditya> has anyone installed Open Dynamic Engine on Ubuntu ???
<fearful> abc2xyz, whats the output for uname -m
<abc2xyz> presshere: 768
<fearful> abc2xyz, that command will tell you exactly what you have
<abc2xyz> i686 >>>fearful
<Emu> fearful: can you link me to a flv video download? D:
<xSlack> Can someone take a look at this quick, http://pastebin.com/d4cd77a8e   (Its a simple perm problem)
<fearful> abc2xyz, then it is 32 bit
<abc2xyz> if it were 64 bit, what wud be the output?>>fearful
<fearful> abc2xyz, x86_64
<abc2xyz> thanks >>fearful
<Bruce> how do i install phpmyadmin in ubuntu ?
<fearful> Emu, http://www.mediacollege.com/adobe/flash/video/tutorial/example-flv.html
<Bruce> i use " sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" but says not for sudoers
<Emu> fearful: yes, i can view flvs no problem
<newt-home> Bruce, try sudo -i (enter) then password (enter) then task
<fearful> Emu, ok lets completely remove the flashplugin
<Bruce> i try to su as root but password wont work
<dick-richardson> what steps do I need to do in order to enable query logging after installing bind?
<fearful> Emu, type sudo apt-get purge flasplugin-nonfree
<Bruce> and i am suppose to have root access
<newt-home> Bruce, did you not see what I wrote?
<orbisvicis> what is a udeb file ?
<Emu> fearful: done
<fearful> Emu, re-install it, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Bruce> (edited) is not for sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<Emu> fearful: done
<fearful> Emu, try it again
<zsquareplusc> Bruce then you are not in the admin group (check with "groups")
<newt-home> Bruce, sudo -i puts you in the root path
<newt-home> oh yeah... this isnt your machine is it Bruce ?
<Bruce> yes it is
<newt-home> then how could you not be in the admin group?
<fearful> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bruce> i am supposed to have root access
<Fund> help me please.. I need encrypt library
<Bruce> its a dedicated server
<Bruce> and trying to install phpmyadmin with plesk
<Emu> fearful: still not. maybe it's the flash player it's currently using.
<newt-home> Bruce, you have limited root access and you've reached your limit
<Bruce> plesk is there , but no phpmyadmin
<fearful> can someone help me with this error on google earth http://paste.ubuntu.com/121241/
<Emu> fearful: it says i'm using gnash :(
<paragonc> lsmod shows im running an nvidia card - how do i find out which version of the driver
<Bruce> any way to install phpmyadmin to delete ambigous tables?
<fearful> Emu, remove gnash then
<fearful> Emu, just stay with the adobe one
<Bruce> in ubuntu 8.04
<newt-home> Bruce, talk to your sys admin
<alanbshepard70> I'm following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SELinux) to using SELinux and it says to install sysvinit which requires removing a lot of pretty scary things, is this safe to do?
<Emu> fearful: have my babies
<Fund> help me please.. I need encrypt library for gcc -o mkpasswd mkpasswd.c -lcrpyt
<fearful> Emu, ?
<Emu> fearful: it worked!
<fearful> Emu, awsome!
<Fund> afternet@3464:~/nefarious-1.2/tools$ gcc -o mkpasswd mkpasswd.c -lcrpyt
<Fund> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<fearful> anyone help me with the google earth error?
<Emu> fearful: i love you
<rittah> Hi all, I am using 8.10 and got the java working in firefox but cannot get it working in OpenOffice 2.4. I have tried many things on the  forums. Is this just a bug that will be fixed later?
<fearful> Emu, :)
<Fund> afternet@3464:~/nefarious-1.2/tools$ gcc -o mkpasswd mkpasswd.c -lcrpyt
<Fund> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcrpyt
<Fund> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<onats_> fearful, what's your google earth problem? having some issues too
<fearful> onats_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/121241/
<Emu> fearful: thank you so much for your help
<fearful> Emu, you are very welcome, anytime man.
<Bruce> is there anyway to delete tables in ubuntu?
<Bruce> i am getting ambigous tables
<Bruce> when running a forum
<onats_> ahhh
<Samma3l> hi guys, can anyone tell me whether getting a static ip for my laptop is as easy as editing my interfaces file?
<Mal3ko> lol
<onats_> fearful, you should delete libcrypto in /opt/google/earth
<onats_> /opt/googleearth
<fearful> onats_, /opt/googleearth doesn't exist
<onats_> where;d you install your google earht?
<fearful> onats_, default
<onats_> well you should look for it
<fearful> onats, it was in /home/benjamin/.googleearth
<fearful> onats, no its not there
<lotfi> bonjour tout le monde
<abc2xyz> bonjour
<lotfi> sa va ?
<meditatingfrog> I just upgraded to 8.10...
<onats> fearful, no that only contains your settings
<meditatingfrog> Intrepid Igrit?
<onats> try this in your home folder
<onats> ls -l googleearth
<onats> it should point to where it got installed
<NigelS> fearful: if you followed the default google earth installer then it will have put a symlink in your home dir so you can see where its install dir is with ls -l ~/googleearth
<DinkyDogg> fearful, it might be somewhere in /etc
<fearful> onats, it worked but now I can't see the world
<poseidon> Whats a good media center for Ubuntu?
<abc2xyz> lofti bien
<koshar2> poseidon xbmc
<poseidon> koshar2 is boxee any good?
<redvamp128> poseidon:  I have heard of people installing the mythbuntu-desktop  www.mythbuntu.org
<fearful> Wow its super slow
<koshar2> poseidon or myth if you want sheduled recording
<sisif> Hello guys. Quick question: i`m having a internet conection that requires pppoe authentification. And every 20 minutes or so my htttp browsing crashes (everything else works - IM, torrents, etc) and I have to reconnect. Thi is getting very anoying. Can somebody please gimme a sugestion on what this may happend?
<koshar2> poseidon boxee is a fork of xbmc
<DeannaT2> fearful, and you have to make it visible
<fearful> DeannaT2, it works it opened but its extremely slow
<DeannaT2> ah
<meditatingfrog> I haven't used pppoe in years, and never used it in Linux
<meditatingfrog> koshar2:  what have you tried so far?
<abc2xyz> if i whois myself, what does the real name mean?
<presshere> abc2xyz: it mean`s offtopic ;)
<md22> anyone here play WoW on ubuntu ?
#ubuntu 2009-02-22
<mereo> WoW is a drug...
<abc2xyz> presshere:  sorry :P newbie
<redvamp128> md22:  You should ask that in #winehq - but from what I understand-- there are some tweaks... a little wine... turn off compiz ... and use the -opengl fix to render more frames.
<md22> ok
<meditatingfrog> my question:  having an issue with volume control, when I turn up the volume using the keyboard shortcut volume wheel the volume control graphic/"widget" doesn't stop either turning up or down the volume (depending what direction I go).  After this occurs, the keyboard no longer types...
<mereo> Wine is developed enough to play WoW without transgaming?
<meditatingfrog> WoW is boring
<sisif> Try EVE
<md22> ok
<doc``> trying to run a poker program via wine, it starts but cant really use it
<doc``> http://pastebin.com/m12d62cd
<mereo> meditatingfrog, what's your keyboard?
<redvamp128> mereo:  - Wow can run in opengl mode so no need to use the wine directx layer-- you just add that to the .exe -opengl in the wine menu
<Laci> Hello everyone!
<meditatingfrog> I'm on a laptop, Toshiba u305-s7448
<mereo> redvamp128, good to know
<rakudave> doc``: perhaps someone in #winehq can help you...
<meditatingfrog> mereo:  I'm on a laptop, toshiba u305-s7448
<sisif> Now .. regarding that pppoe issue, does anyone have that slitest idea on what may be causing it ?
<redvamp128> mereo:  if mikeshollen were here he could tell you what he did to get it to run with good frame rates (other than the -opengl )
<doc``> ok ty rakudave ill try there
<Fund> afternet@3464:~/nefarious-1.2/tools$ gcc -o mkpasswd mkpasswd.c -lcrpyt
<Fund> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Laci> would anyone like to help a girl out getting past this little hump in the installation of Ubuntu?
<mereo> redvamp128, interesting... because I have a fresh XP partition only for games... but I would like to play certain games in Linux. So if there isn't a big a performnace hit, then I guess it's worth it
<Cpudan80> Laci: gotta tell us what the problem is first
<redvamp128> !pastebin | Laci
<ubottu> Laci: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<meditatingfrog> how do I ignore enters and exits in pidgin?
<sisif> !pastebin pppoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin pppoe
<wildbat> anyone know how do i use skim in Konversation?
<Laci> Cpudan80, I was installing on a laptop when I was dumped to the command prompt, I fixed the xorg.conf file to recognize the display adapter and was able to startx
<redvamp128> mereo:  if you have xp then I would run it native (much less troublesome) there are about 3 or 4 registry changes - plus some other changes to get it to run and install
<Laci> but once I got the GUI up, I receive the error "User Switcher" has quit enexpectedly and I can't run the Install icon on the desktop
<Laci> because I'm not in as admin I guess
<Laci> due to the user switcher problem
<mereo> So... one of my idea is to include a feature where one can hibernate and restart the computer. Do you think I can add this idea in Ubuntu's launchpad website?
<abc2xyz> laci why not login as root
<redvamp128> mereo:  then on a side note-- if wine gets updated it could possibly break wow
<Laci> abc2xyz right now I'm essentially running live
<mereo> redvamp128, Yeah, I think its' best if I run the games in XP
<abc2xyz> laci its not installed yet?
<meditatingfrog> mereo:  are you joking?
<Laci> abc2xyz no, that's what I'm trying to do
<redvamp128> mereo:  there is already something like that -- in the pannel == THe inhibit appelet
<mereo> meditatingfrog, no, because XP is my gaming os. And I would like to leave Ubuntu's as it is to return to it after I finish playing
<abc2xyz> laci which distro?
<Laci> abc2xyz ubuntu Ibex
<mereo> redvamp128, the inhibit applet?
<meditatingfrog> mereo:  I wouldn't know, I don't use XP on my system
<Lulkat> For some reason I can't change my resolution, I changed it once, and after that it won't change to anything else
<Lulkat> How do I fix that?
<Pandah> mereo, It's also incorperated into the "switch user" applet :P
<yowshi> lets see how long the mouse lasts with a xfixed xorg.conf
<redvamp128> mereo:  right click on an empty space on your task bar choose add to panel-- then look for the inhibit
<DarkKnight> i have two hard disks.. is it possible for me to make one installation of ubuntu
<meditatingfrog> Lulkat:  what steps have you taken so far?
<Lulkat> System>Screen Resolution
<Lulkat> That's all I've tried
<MelindaCali> Hi all.
<mereo> redvamp128, ok... I have it but no preferences
<meditatingfrog> Lulkat:  I think you'll have to modify your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<Huufarted> Anybody know of a good app to act as a network bandwidth monitor?  Text and/or graphical please?
<Lulkat> Care to tell me how?
<meditatingfrog> Lulkat:  did you try clicking "detect displays" in "monitor resolution settings"?
<meditatingfrog> Lulkat:  try that first
<Lulkat> Yup, that didn't do anything
<redvamp128> Lulkat:  Do you have ati or nvidia? because if you have those drivers installed then you have to use a different way to change resolutions.
<mikewu> Huufarted: do you want realtime stats or more like averages/day
<Lulkat> Nvidia
<mereo> Pandah, I know I can hibernate, but I don't want the system to shutdown
<redvamp128> Lulkat:  try this -- sudo nvidia-settings
<MelindaCali> i would like to know how to get ubuntu applications sources . For example i want the exact source package for the Epiphany source code found on my distro
<kira\> how can I find out whic program is using the most bandwidth?
<Pandah> it dosent it just goes into powersave move..
<abc2xyz> laci are u suing the beta image?
<Lulkat> Will do, thank you
<zsquareplusc> MelindaCali: apt-get source  and apt-get build-dep
<omgfux> !stopspy ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<meditatingfrog> forgot about nvidia-settings...I have an Ubuntu system with an Nvidia card...it was tough getting the video card working
<Huufarted> mike, realtime.  The normal system monitor draws a LOT of resources
<Laci> abc2xyz not sure, is there a command to check the version?
<MelindaCali> ok zsquareplusc I did apt-get source file-roller
<redvamp128> meditatingfrog:  I figured that one out when the person said -- I changed it there and nothing changed.
<MelindaCali> now where is the source package at
<abc2xyz> laci i don't know sorry
<mereo> Yeah, I wonder why system monitor is so system intensive
<meditatingfrog> redvamp128:  I remember modifying the xorg.conf to add the capabilities of the monitor in there
<Huufarted> mikewu, a real-time monitor.  The normal System Monitor watches all aspects of the system and thats a fairly large system draw
<meditatingfrog> redvamp128:  I think that's what nvidia-settings does
<meditatingfrog> redvamp128:  are you running Intrepid?
<zsquareplusc> MelindaCali: in the directory you did it. it downl oaded the 3 filese there and probably unpacked the tar.gz and diff to a subdirectory
<meditatingfrog> Huufarted:  have you tried "top"?
<Laci> abc2xyz no problem, basically I'm here: Put in Live CD, selected INSTALL, was dumped to command prompt because xorg could not find the display, EDITED xorg.conf to recognize display, ran STARTX and now I'm at the GUI but unable to run the INSTALL icon on the desktop
<redvamp128> meditatingfrog:  I am currently on Hardy -- but I do have a hard drive with that istalled just not in a system currently -- for me it broke more than it was worth
<Huufarted> meditatingfrog, I'm looking for a realtime network monitor, not process monitor
<meditatingfrog> redvamp128:  I would agree with you...in a way, I think I upgraded more for the challenge...the one thing that it "fixed" was the wifi driver for me...I don't have to use ndiswrapper anymore
<redvamp128> meditatingfrog:  I was actually going to wait to put it back in when Jaunty hits heta
<steve``> how do you set the colours that ESC]R resets to?
<zsquareplusc> Laci: sounds like you're a candidate for the alternate install cd. that one installs in text mode and you can fix X.org once it is installed on the disk.
<abc2xyz> Laci press F4 and select the Install a command-line system option
<abc2xyz> laci or burn another copy of ISO
<redvamp128> Laci:  if you choose to install the alternate cd-- just make sure it is connected to the internet and when prompted type = "cli" to start the install
<newt-home> Laci, you cant find drivers for your video chipset can you?
<cs_student> boxee froze on me.  How can I kill the process.  The task manager doesn't kill it.
<meditatingfrog> redvamp128: I should probably install Intrepid on my desktop, I used it to netboot this laptop which was pretty cool
<ifroog> Is bluetooth broken on 8.10?
<DarkKnight> i have two hard disks.. is it possible for me to make one installation of ubuntu
<Lulkat> Well the resolution problem is fixed, but the text looks weird
<Rauf> DarkKnight: Yes it is.
<cs_student> nm
<meditatingfrog> cs_student:  ps aux to find the process id then kill processid
<meditatingfrog> cs_student: sorry
<abc2xyz> cs_student: killall -v name
<Lulkat> But the same resolution on vista looks just fine
<Pandah> DarkKnight, Yes it gives you the option to install on a single drive or partition your existing system one
<redvamp128> meditatingfrog:  I found intrepid broke for me the following= webcam= nvidia drivers (scrambled text) wine, and also flash
<koshar2> meditatingfrog i run both myth and xbmc
<cs_student> thanks
<ifroog> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DarkKnight> Rauf, Pandah; so that means one installation covers both the disks?
<islan> hmm ... I don't suppose anyone can help me with using wine's regedit, could they?
<Pandah> DarkKnight,
<Pandah> NOpe
<meditatingfrog> redvamp128:  best not then
<Pandah> only one of them
<Rauf> DarkKnight:  No.
<redvamp128> islan:  try room - #winehq
<islan> thanks
<Pandah> Just make sure it is installed on the hardrive you want it on and Not Your existing system one
<DarkKnight> Rauf, Pandah; why so?
<Rauf> What he says ^
<meditatingfrog> redvamp128:  I think 8.10 is faster with Flash movies and scripts...but that's probably just the new ver of flash from adobe
<Pandah> DarkKnight, Because it only requires the one drive to boot from..
<meditatingfrog> has anyone compiled their own kernel?
<jatt> how do I delete an entry from the applications menu?
<yowshi> i need help getting my graphics drivers working
<redvamp128> meditatingfrog:  you may want to ask someone in the #ubuntu-developer room about that one
<yowshi> again
<DarkKnight> Pandah; then what's the solution...can i make installation on one drive and create directories in the other
<Armag3ddon> hello all
<hikenboot> I issued the following commands and got insufficent free extends any ideas http://www.pastebin.ca/1344017
<Rauf> DarkKnight: Do you have vista installed now?
<yowshi> an nvidia 8800 gts
<DarkKnight> Rauf;no
<Armag3ddon> i installed Bittorrent using synaptic but i cant find it in Applications any help ?
<Rauf> XP?
<yowshi> imachine: you still around?
<DarkKnight> Rauf, Pandah; i have a 8GB disk and a 160GB disk
<Plugh> meditatingfrog: Done that a lot in the past. Just not recently. What is the problem?
<DarkKnight> Rauf, Pandah; i have XP on 80GB and ubuntu on 160GB
<abc2xyz> Armag3ddon: under internet?
<Pandah> DarkKnight, You can but that would be a pain in the ass meaning you'd have to make a partition on your existing drive and format it to something it like ext3 and then format the other drive so you can read your files inlinux from it
<Armag3ddon> abc2xyz, ? i dont understand
<Armag3ddon> abc2xyz, yea through synaptic :/
<ifroog> Any one here got bluetooth working in 8.10?
<meditatingfrog> Plugh: not really a problem...thought it might be a worthwhile project
<Plugh> Armag3ddon: IIRC, that is just the command line tool. Check for a bittorrent-gui package
<abc2xyz> Armag3ddon: try restarting
<Rauf> DarkKnight: So what is your problem exactly if you already have ubuntu and xp?
<Armag3ddon> abc2xyz, i did
<DarkKnight> Rauf, Pandah; wanted to cover both the disks with ubuntu and then use VirtualBox to install XP, Open Solaris
<meditatingfrog> ifroog:  what are you using bluetooth for?
<DarkKnight> Rauf, Pandah; and maybe even fedora
<Armag3ddon> Plugh, it is installed
<ifroog> Send files to my pda.
<Pandah> then do it it wont hurt
<ifroog> meditatingfrog,
<Lulkat> After changing my resolution, everything looks fine except the text.  It looks like everything is bunched in too closely, how would I fix that?
<Rauf> Ahah, well, that is not my thing. I never did that
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  are you talking about RAID?
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; nope; I suppose thats only for a back up
<ScottG489> Whenever i sudo nautilus it changes my background to the default and gets rid of compiz's. But even when I close it, its still there. How can I get it to reset or to stop this from happening?
<ifroog> Anyone?
<meditatingfrog> ifroog:  Have you synced your pda with a Linux distro before?
<redvamp128> Lulkat:  try going to system- prefereces- appearence - then fonts - I have mine set for Subpixel Smoothing-- I think default is set for Monochrome
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  Raid 0 is for speed
<meditatingfrog> I think
<tabidachi> ScottG489, why are you #sudo nautilus?
<McShane> ScottG489, gksudo nautilus; don't use sudo for graphical apps
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; and the others?
<ifroog> meditatingfrog, I Used to send filed for kde using kbluetoothd in gutsy, now i moved to gnome and it just wont send files.
<Pandah> DarkKnight, If you want to install ubuntu on both drives then do so.. format the other hardrive you Don't want ubuntu to be installed on and then partition it when linux is installed on the other that way you can use it no problem
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  redundancy...I think raid 5 is supposed to offer both...Striping with Parity
<ScottG489> McShane: Tabasco: Ill keep that in mind from now on. However, the results are the same either way. I have tried it both ways.
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  Raid 0 for speed, and do daily backups of your critical data, like word documents etc.
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  I shouldn't say daily...perhaps nightly
<meditatingfrog> shit
<EdSquareCat> i just used the shortcut "ctrl + alt + ++" to change my resolution and now everything on my monitor is huge.  my resolution is listed as 1280 x 1024 but its actually not. how do i revert?
<meditatingfrog> word...what am I saying?!
<redvamp128> !language | meditatingfrog
<ubottu> meditatingfrog: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Muffinator> hehe, I was about to say that too.  lol
<meditatingfrog> pardon my french
<yowshi> i need help getting my nvidia graphics drivers working
<Pandah> oh god my wireless on ubuntu is horrible :/
<nclife> hey. I need to set to native two .dll files on wine. I added them to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 and the hit winecfg > libraries, but they are not there. Did I do something wrong?
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog, Pandah,meditatingfrog; i am only aiming to use multiple distros... i thought on making seperate installation but then i was worried of disk performance.so i thought using VirtualBox was better
<redvamp128> nclife:  ask in #winehq  (but to answer your question you need to put those files inside the program folder (or the where) the program is that you want to fix)
<ScottG489> McShane: Tabasco: What should I do to fix this problem or prevent it frm happening in the future?
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  are you saying you're going to emulate an OS in Ubuntu instead of having separate installs?
<redvamp128> nclife:  just make sure you don't overwrite the native ones inside the /.wine/drive_c/windows folder
<n2diy> I'm cloning this box to some newer hardware, so far I've moved my /home directory, but that didn't bring my apps, with it, what else should I copy to the target box?
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; whats emulate...
<McShane> ScottG489, dunno, haven't heard of that one
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  like WINE, WINdows Emulator
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; not exactly, but on VirtualBox...
<nclife> redvamp128, mh. The howto I read said I should add the to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32, is that the same than ~/.wine/windows/system32?
<nclife> them*
<redvamp128> nclife:  NO that will Break Wine
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  is VirtualBox an emulator?  generally speaking emulation is less efficient
<nclife> heh, I'll erase them then :p
<nclife> redvamp128, how can I acces C: ... from the cl then?
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  and if you think Raid 0 (striping) will offset the performance, I would bet that isn't true
<redvamp128> nclife:  I just hope you didn't overwrite them or else you will have to reinstall wine
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; yes kind of...when i have virtualBox.. i can access a Widows desktop on the Ubuntu itself
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; yes kind of emulator...when i have virtualBox.. i can access a Windows desktop on the Ubuntu itself
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  what do you need the windows desktop for?
<nclife> redvamp128, hehe, i did overwrite one... :s
<ilioscio_> hey all
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; there are some functons which a windows can perform and ubuntu can't
<redvamp128> nclife:  basically simple easy-- lets say you want to use fix dcom38.dll (just a fake example)- and you choose use native dcom38.dll you just put it in folder of the program you are trying to fix in the program folder or the folder where you are trying to run it.
<nilson>  Are a lot of people experiencing a huge performance hit with X.org in Jaunty lately?
<crdlb> nilson: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty, please
<yowshi> can i get some help getting my nvidia graphics drivers working
<redvamp128> nclife:  and then you use the wine configure to point to the .exe of the file and choose the use native dcom38.dll  (then if it is in that folder where the .exe) it will then use it
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  I would think in terms of performance having separate installs would be best...BUT it might be worth it, if you can get virtualbox running, but I would think that striping would not offset the performance decrease, have you got VirtualBox running on your Ubuntu install now?
<redvamp128> nclife:  you may want to reinstall wine
<nclife> redvamp128, yep. What's the command for that agian?
<nilson> crdlb, thanks
<redvamp128> nclife:  what version of wine did you have?
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; no. i have made seperate installs
<crypto5> Hi guys, have problem -- using 8.10 and have audio sync problems with mplayer. Maybe somebody can advise me how can I investigate that?
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  I don't even use WINE...there is nothing that I need that windows offers...just speed and...I realize this is sad for me to say since I'm not a hacker, reliability
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  do you have VirtualBox installed on your Ubuntu install?
<plytheman> does anyone have a minute to help me make a chart in open office... no one is active in the oo.org channel
<nclife> redvamp128, 1.0.1 I believe
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  are you in Ubuntu now?
<nclife> 1.0
<redvamp128> nclife:  you could try sudo apte-get install wine
<bluequijote> someone could tell me how could I listen mms radio stream in amarok? amd64
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; ya in hardy..but no virtualbox
<redvamp128> nclife:  sudo apt-get install wine
<meditatingfrog> anyone want to help me write my novel in openoffice?  :)
<plytheman> lol
<sagredo> hi, how can I set mplayer to not start with pulse audio? it errors everytime I open a video stream
<nclife> redvamp128, says wine is already the newest version
<redvamp128> nclife:  though you should probably -- go into synaptic package manger and uninstall wine there then reinstall it.
<nclife> yes, that's what I'll do
<axisys> how do you create a nfs share folder?
<axisys> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  what I'm recommending is set up virtualbox in Hardy, now, then see how it performs...if you install Ubuntu across two hard drives (RAID = Redundant Array of Independent Disks), it is my judgement that the performance benefits won't be considerable enough
<redvamp128> nclife:  do you understand now-- how the use native works?
<kristian2> can anyone recommend me a sfv checker. :-)
<nclife> redvamp128, to be totally honest, not quiet. :p
<meditatingfrog> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<redvamp128> nclife:  pm?
<nclife> yes
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: cksfv
<n2diy> I'm cloning this box to some newer hardware, so far I've moved my /home directory, but that didn't bring my apps, with it, what else should I copy to the target box?
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; ok and is RAID really necessary?
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : thanks! :-) will check it out. long time, no see.
<adaptr> yes
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  You talked about installing Ubuntu ACROSS two physical hard disks, right?
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: :-) sure thing
<meditatingfrog> bless me
<jtrag> hi guys
<kito> hey all
<zacktu> pytheman: what are you trying to do?
<kito> i'm new user for ubuntu  system
<musikgoat|main> !hi | kito and jtrag
<ubottu> kito and jtrag: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jtrag> anyone have an idea why my sound isn't working with ubuntu 8.10 on a nforce 680i motherboard with onboard sound?
<meditatingfrog> jtrag:  is it all sounds?
<jtrag> yeah, nothing works
<jtrag> I went into the hardware config and tried to detect it and it wont
<meditatingfrog> jtrag:  did you do system pref sounds?  then do test?
<jtrag> I even manually selected the drivers
<jtrag> yes, the test fails
<meditatingfrog> jtrag:  error message?
<zoltron> i just got a new atheros wireless card. how do i enable it for use in Ubuntu? it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<jtrag> no errors
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : E: Couldn't find package cksfv - know of any on the repo? or maybe i should just install manually.
<jtrag> it just don't work
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  is it a 5xxx card?
<meditatingfrog> jtrag:  what happens when you hit test?  nothing?
<jtrag> nothing at all
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; ya..but its only for increasing disk space
<meditatingfrog> are all the volume controls turned up?
<Z0E> im tyring to open up a port but cant, could someone tell me how i guess im doing it wrong
<jtrag> it's odd... with opensuse, it detects my nvidia raid and my soundcard automatically
<rdw200169> Z0E, what are you trying to do?
<jtrag> yeah, volume controls are all turned up but most aren't available
<jtrag> just the master volume even though it's a 5.1 surround system
<n2diy> I'm cloning this box to some newer hardware, so far I've moved my /home directory, but that didn't bring my apps, with it, what else should I copy to the target box?
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight: hmmm, well it would increase disk space, but you would have to get your windows software working in Virtualbox
<rdw200169> Z0E, are you trying to open a port for someone to access something on the internet... if thats the case, are you behind a router?
<jtrag> in hardware, it's not even showing a card at all
<jtrag> if I manually try to add it, it gives an error
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: wierd, it was available in fiesty and before... I'm checking if its in some other package
<Z0E> no im on backtrack trying to set up a database to use with metasploit
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  it's an interesting project...if you have the time...and if you're only expecting an increase in diskspace out of it...
<meditatingfrog> DarkKnight:  and how critical are your windows apps?
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: looks like it was deleted from hardy :-(
<danbhfive> how does one fix resolution?
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : alright. how come? know of any other sfv checkers that are good and in repo?
<yowshi> can i get some help getting my nvidia graphics drivers working
<danbhfive> how does one fix wrongly detected screen resolution?
<McShane> jtrag, try this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Z0E> could someone tell me how to open up a port for tcp connections
<quiksilver> please help me i am so frustrated with ubuntu, settings are always changing somehow
<meditatingfrog> quiksilver:  why are you frustrated?  are you unable to get your work don?
<quiksilver> everytime i open firefox to browse, the minimise/maximize tab is gone and the window takes up the full screen
<quiksilver> i cant access applications, places, or systems at the top
<zoltron> meditatingfrog, AR5007G
<quiksilver> this magically happened when i restarted
<redvamp128> quiksilver:  do you have compiz running?
<DarkKnight> meditatingfrog; and i have a dual processor that means 64 bit..i have a 64bit ubuntu but i feel using 32bit is still better
<quiksilver> no
<alen_> how to turn off the connection lines(when somebody gets online or offline) in irssi?
<meditatingfrog> quiksilver:  f11
<mikewu> alen_: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<meditatingfrog> ?
<wizzer> is it possible to restart WINE
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: well, to be honest, thats what i used in the past, i haven't had any reason to check them as of late... give me a sec to keep looking
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  there is a package that might help you in synaptic package manager, I wrote a blog about it
<meditatingfrog> I will pm you the blog
<alen_> mikewu: tnx
<quiksilver> meditatingfrog: you're a god, thank you so much
<zoltron> meditatingfrog, ok. the driver shows up in the Hardware Driver control panel and says it's active... i'm just unsure how to use it...
<Zeneth> ok so i type cp /boot /media/fd and i get cp: omitting directory `boot/' any reason why this isnt working?
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : i can't find anything, how do you search the repo for specific tools, like a sfv checker like now?
<Zeneth> i am root via sudo bash
<mikewu> Zeneth: add the -r flag to make it recursive
<meditatingfrog> quiksilver:  it was a shot in the dark
<sfire> I am having trouble with my wireless on resume... I have modified the ifup script in /etc/acpi/resume.d to include the fix that I have found but for whatever reason it doesn't seem to be running it on resume.. any ideas?
<langmuir> I used to be able to forward X by doing ssh -X host, and now it has stopped working, I get Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keycannot open display:
<Zeneth> does that go before or after the /boot or /media...
<jrib> Zeneth: use « sudo -i » instead of « sudo bash » if you need a root shell
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: aptitude search stringname
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  the driver you are trying to use probably isn't the right one...I have atheros 5406 on my laptop...I used to have to use the ndiswrapper to get it working
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: there is aparently cfv
<Laci> I'm back! Got knocked offline *blah*
<mikewu> Zeneth: cp -r /boot /media/fd
<Laci> ^-^ still can't this thing installed
<cs_student> I guess boxee doesn't have too good of support for linux?  It looks like abc.com streaming,a and a few other streams don't work on linux with boxee.
<MrWizeGuy1983> is there a good room to get help with wireless?
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  be patient, have to look it up, taking time to recall what package you need that adds functionality to atheros 5xxx drivers
<zoltron> meditatingfrog, so if it were the right driver, it would show up properly in iwconfig?
<MrWizeGuy1983> a friend of mine just downloaded linux mint 6 (based on ubuntu 8.10) and her linksys wireless card isn't working
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  with the right driver you can use the network settings in the system tray
<MrWizeGuy1983> any idea how to fix it or who to ask?
<Laci> OK, when Installing Ubuntu where xorg.conf needs to be manually configured to display the GUI, what do I do next to complete the install??
<jrib> !linuxmint | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint
<jrib> !mint | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<steve``> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : thanks. will have a look. :-)
<Harold_pa_> what does it mean if i'm the only user coming up under 'who' but in netstat i can see another ip ssh'ing established??
<grobda24> Hello. I have a USB drive mounting to a persistent mount point (for music library, etc) using an ID in fstab ... but I get weird behaviour. Mount point keeps changing. Some dirs' disappears and files are unreadable. I've run fsck with no errors.
<joe-mac> it means a socket is open Har
<joe-mac> Harold_pa_:
<meditatingfrog> zoltron: try installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package
<joe-mac> a socket is established before a login session is established
<Harold_pa_> joe-mac: so it could be they're trying to login atm?
<zoltron> meditatingfrog, ok. anything i have to do next?
<steve``> Harold_pa_, or sitting at a login prompt
<Harold_pa_> ahh awesome, thanks so much for the response :)
<Zeneth> ok how do i make a copy of the entire filesystem and copy it over to a share mounted at /media/exhd?
<Harold_pa_> so for now i'm safe?
<wizzer> what in the
<Harold_pa_> but if they appear in the user list then there's trouble?
<steve``> Harold_pa_; kill the connection and see what happens ;)
<wizzer> can anyone explain why my sound randomly started working
<Harold_pa_> nice, thanks steve :)
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  administration -> hardware drivers, disable the old driver, and enable the new one for atheros 5xxx
<yowshi> can i get some help getting my nvidia graphics drivers working
<jrib> yowshi: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: did you figure out how to use cfv?
<zoltron> meditatingfrog, ok, done. it has a little reboot icon next to the disabled driver. reboot now?
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  go for it
<zoltron> meditatingfrog, alright, brb.
<yowshi> jrib: tried that didnt work
<meditatingfrog> alright, zoltron
<jrib> yowshi: then you might want to be more specific
<meditatingfrog> is there anyone in here that has work they need to get done, but can't because Ubuntu isn't functioning?
<jrib> meditatingfrog: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion please
<squarebracket> what's that command to see what programs have a drive in use?
<jrib> squarebracket: lsof? fuser?
<squarebracket> lsof!
<meditatingfrog> jrib:  I was trying to categorize who I should try to help first
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : i need to unzip a file to come to the .sfv.
<adaptr> jrib: he asked a very astute meta-question
<squarebracket> thanks jrib :)
<meditatingfrog> I have some experience with Nvidia drivers, whoever asked
<yowshi> jrib: i have tried the hardware driver option. i tried going into synaptic and reinstalling all the drivers but for some reason i can get opengl to work which is needed for some games i play on wine. this probably isnt a ine problem though sincxe they worked before i started altering my xorg.conf file as per ecomendations to get my usb mouse working
<meditatingfrog> thank you adaptr
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : tried to unrar-free but it didn't work.
<jrib> kristian2: you want "unrar", not "unrar-free"
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : it's zipped because its a small app, if you know what i mean.
<musikgoat|main> kristian2: pm me
<Harold_pa_> wow there's alot of time_waits from them too on ssh
<kristian2> jrib : xxxxxxxxx.zip is not RAR archive - this is what unrar gave me.
<Harold_pa_> i'd say they're trying to brute their way in
<Harold_pa_> still, i guess it'd be boring if noone tried to get in
<Harold_pa_> hehe
<kristian2> musikgoat|main : ok
<jrib> kristian2: what does the « file » command tell you about it?
<zoltron> meditatingfrog, connected via the wireless card now :) thanks for your help!
<meditatingfrog> zoltron:  you are a god and you are welcome
<kristian2> jrib : no files to extract
<jrib> kristian2: run « file PATH_TO_YOUR_FILE »
<kristian2> jrib : ah! :-P xxxxxxxxxxx.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<jrib> kristian2: so did you try "unzip"?  (or just double clicking)?
<kristian2> will do it now.
<kristian2> works. using cli, didn't know unzip worked. :-P thanks.
<varmit> Dose anyone know were i can find a good page on how to set up wow on wine or crossover?
<unclemike> can i take a distro that is built on ubuntu..and ..like opengeu...take out there main repo..and put ubuntu's main repo...and upgrade it to ubuntu
<squarebracket> sometimes when i restart my media server via ssh it drops to a root shell instead of restarting... help?
<redvamp128> unclemike:  which distro are you talking about-- because you can for example make a xubuntu into an ubuntu -- also a kubuntu to ubuntu
<newt-home> well as long as they are all gnubuntus I guess that'll be ok
<nijan> Hello all, I'm trying to set up my wireless connection for the first time. I ve alread installed the proper kernel and drivers for my card and from iwconfig it seems to be working well, but dhclient always exit with an annoying no dhcp offers; am I missing something? the connectio is not encrypted and no authentication is required; I ve also tried tomanually set the ssid I got from both the router and iwconfig. Any clue?
<unclemike> redvamp128, its OpenGEU, previously known as Geubuntu
<newt-home> nijan, have you restarted the machine yet?  sometimes that is helpful
<nijan> yes, something like a thousand times
<newt-home> nijan, I guess this means it wasnt automatically recognized and configured?
<newt-home> nijan, are you using gnome?
<meditatingfrog> is beyond linux from scratch a good manual to read?
<redvamp128> unclemike:  then you should be able to add the ubuntu the ubuntu desktop
<jrib> yowshi: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nijan> newt-home: iwscan reveal it and ifconfig is showing the connection
<newt-home> nijan, so you arent using networkmanager?
<redvamp128> unclemike:  then just log off then choose the options- window manger -- gnome
<yowshi> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/f16f421fa
<nijan> newt-home: no, no networkmanager, Im Xless :)
<Aeosynth> how do i set ubuntu to not lock the screen when i come out of hibernation?
<jrib> yowshi: you aren't using the nvidia driver
<musikgoat|main> nijan: could there not be a dhcp server on the network you are connecting to?
<unclemike> redvamp128, ok thanks...all opengeu is is taking the power of gnome and adding the icandy of E17
<newt-home> ahhh
<redvamp128> unclemike:  I think the command line to it  is -  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yowshi> jrib: yeah that might be the problem the question is why isnt it being used when i have tried both methods to reinstall it
<jrib> yowshi: it's not setup to be used in xorg.conf.  Hardware Drivers does this when you enable the driver
<newt-home> musikgoat|main, that would be very unusual but possible
<nijan> musikgoat|main: no, it works fine via eth and with windows, I have also tried with a static ip, but nothing
<Aeosynth> how do I keep screen unlocked when I come out of hibernation?
<musikgoat|main> nijan: just had to ask :-)
<nijan> what is frustrating is that I cant get any log error
<yowshi> jrib: but i tried the deactive driver reactivate driver thing first
<newt-home> nijan, what does ifconfig show ?
<musikgoat|main> nijan: what wireless driver?
<nijan> or at least I dont know where to look for
<jrib> yowshi: you did that now?  before pastebinning your xorg.conf?
<nijan> it's 5100 intel, but I have the driver and .28 installed
<unclemike> redvamp128, i think your right.... for some reason i have trouble installing ubuntu and ubuntu based distro's...always geting a error message saying something read or write..maybe drive bad....when i know drives are good
<muxomor> njan: dmesg | tail shows messages
<yowshi> jrib: yeah before pastebining it like an hour ago maybe a little less
<newt-home> nijan, thats the new abn mini pci card .... hmmm
<jrib> yowshi: so Hardware Drivers says the driver is enabled?
<yowshi> jrib: when that failed i went to synaptic and marked it for reinstallation
<tulexx> hi all
<muxomor> njan: then you can see, if all is going ok, may be hardware or module problem#
<newt-home> there have been issues with that one in other distros
<nijan> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<newt-home> not familiar enough with ubuntu to say
<yowshi> jrib: yes itg says it is active and currently in use
<jrib> yowshi: what package are you using for the driver?
<redvamp128> unclemike:  you may have to enable the multiverse (or add the apt lines for the same distro)
<yowshi> jrib: ???
<jrib> yowshi: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nijan> the hardware is fine, it actually works well on win
<yowshi> jrib: 8.10
<newt-home> you shouldn't have to add any drivers though iirc nijan as the intel pro wireless cards are usually included in the installation driver set
<jrib> yowshi: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia-glx'
<dusty> Hey guys I am having some trouble getting dual monitors working with one big desktop setup.  I have enabled the restricted fglrx driver, and then performed the following: aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left then aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-type=Xv and then restart X and it goes into X with my desktop wallpaper  but nothing else happens just two monitors with the wallpaper on cant click etc.. can anyone help me
<dusty>  with this?
<danes_> need help. I changed some settings in compiz, and now the entire screen is black. Even when I restarted, the screen is black, how can I deactivate compiz?
<shinobi-cl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86xFeK2h_bU&feature=related
<muxomor> njan:  and how you established connection? via iwconfig? then  - is channel set to yours, correct interface name (from ifconfig)
<newt-home> I am sure of that nijan no questions as to your hardware
<nijan> well, i have to say that once, and only once it worked...
<unclemike> k
<yowshi> jrib: i   nvidia-glx-177                                                         - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
 * amshake is having a HUGE problem with Samba and NFS shares between 2 ubuntu machines... can anyone help?
<danes_> need help. I changed some settings in compiz, and now the entire screen is black. Even when I restarted, the screen is black, how can I deactivate compiz?
<nijan> muxomor: what does it mean channel set to yours?
<Clinteger> Can I use Ubuntu with GNU Hurd?
<newt-home> channel 6 or 11 are the usual choices
<jrib> yowshi: lsmod | grep nvidia
<mercutio22> danes_> run metacity --replace
<danes_> mercutio22, how?
<dusty> anyone?
<newt-home> and are you in the right bandwidth such as a,b,g ,or n?
<muxomor> njan: one can establish connection with iwconfig, you must then write channel, on which youtr router is sending signal, essid and interface name
<yowshi> jrib: a number of entires
<jrib> !anyone | dusty
<amshake> anyone?
<ubottu> dusty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> yowshi: so the "nvidia" module is loaded?
<yowshi> jrib: one of them is nvidia
<mercutio22> danes_> alt+F2
<amshake> It really shouldn't be this hard to share files between to ubuntu machines
<Clinteger> Can I use Ubuntu with GNU Hurd?
<dusty> jrgp, I already asked the question...
<dusty> Hey guys I am having some trouble getting dual monitors working with one big desktop setup.  I have enabled the restricted fglrx driver, and then performed the following: aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left then aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-type=Xv and then restart X and it goes into X with my desktop wallpaper  but nothing else happens just two monitors with the wallpaper on cant click etc.. can anyone help me
<newt-home> I didnt know that muxomor
<sfire>  I am having trouble with my wireless on resume... I have modified the ifup script in /etc/acpi/resume.d to include the fix that I have found but for whatever reason it doesn't seem to be running it on resume.. any ideas?  I need to run a few commands on each resume
<dusty>  with this?
<FloodBot2> dusty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> Clinteger: I don't think so
<jrib> yowshi: ok, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/121269/ as your xorg.conf
<n2diy> how do you tell if a process is still running?
<nijan> i just did a ifconfig down, up; iwconfig wlan0 essid and mode managed
<Clinteger> okay :(
<yowshi> jrib: if it's nvidia in the output of that command then yes
<voix> hi all
<yowshi> jrib: *sighs* alright breaking my system again
<musikgoat|main> n2diy: you can check in the output of "ps aux"
<jrib> yowshi: if it breaks, pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<muxomor> newt-home: serious?or you think, that i am saying worng info? i personally get my connection with iwconfig wlan0 essid xxx channel xxx key s: for wep in ascii
<danes_> mercutio22, so I just press "alt+F2" then type "metacity --replace"? Remember, the screen is black, so I cannot see anything
<mercutio22> danes_> yep
<muxomor> njan: essid your_essid channel your_channel
<yowshi> jrib: could i just paste it into my xorg.conf?
<muxomor> myay be so?
<nijan> Ok, i ll try and restart it
<newt-home> muxomor, I never heard that but again I dont use cli to set up my wireless.  I specifically choose my hardware to be linux compliant and it automagically configures by installing the os
<voix> can i get some help for my intel graphic card
<jrib> yowshi: replace what is currently in yours with the pastebin, yes
<mercutio22> danes_> yea, maybe there's a smarter way
<whileimhere> When is the next upgrade for Ubuntu scheduled?
<jrib> whileimhere: april
<newt-home> I am going to have to do some reading up to be of any help  so actually I as asking...really??
<whileimhere> Ahh any major improvements?
<muxomor> newt-home:  well, it works also, but njan said he is in tty, so...
<computer_> .
<jrib> !jaunty | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jrib> whileimhere: you can get more info there
<yowshi> jrib: full reboot now or just restart x?
<jrib> yowshi: either
<danes_> mercutio22, yeiiii you rock dude!!!
<newt-home> I dont understand why he's cli only but thats his choice muxomor
<whileimhere> Thanks jrib
<danes_> mercutio22, thanks a lot!
<voix> #join ubuntu+1
<mercutio22> danes_> welcome =]
<musikgoat|main> voix: its    /join #ubuntu+1
<yowshi> jrib: thanks that seems to have fixed it
<RockmanFL> Need simple instructions to get Ubuntu to share folder on windows network...Configuration: 3 computers: Linux Mint (Ubuntu 8.10), XP LapTop (wireless), and Vista Desktop, hard wired with linksys router...windows network named Rockswork has worked for years with windows PC's..ubuntu is dead in the water after hours of trying to fix...just installed Mint due to reviews that it worked out of the box...hmmm not really still dean on network...FYI
<jrib> yowshi: no problem
<whileimhere> I know that this is not really a direct Ubuntu question but I was used to using Adobe and Macromedia products. Is there a similar text editor for linux?
<danes_> mercutio22, if I want to restore the effects later, do I just restart and that's it? Will compiz wil work again?
<Nytrix> whileimhere> msg me
<Aeosynth> how do I keep the screen unlocked when I come out of hibernation?
<gajop> hello, i'm having a problem with my wireless device, it seems applications such as wifi radar don't detect it
<Nytrix> whileimhere> like which adobe products?
<gajop> and i don't think it's being detected with "iwconfig",  it does however appear in "Hardware devices"
<mercutio22> danes_> try launching compiz by the terminal to see what is wrong. compiz --replace
<yowshi> i hope that now both my mouse and my graphics problems are solved till april
<sfire> I need to run 2 commands on resume from suspend..  modprobe -r ath_pci && modprobe ath_pci  ..  my wireless doesn't want to work unless I do it.. I've tried modifying the scripts in /etc/acpi/resume.d but they don't seem to do anything
<gajop> really would appreciate someone helping me out with that, got to go to a conference in about 3 hours and i don't think ill have ethernet there
<nectar> hey guys
<meditatingfrog> !LoCo
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<nectar> after lastnight upgrading iam having issues with qt4
<danes_> mercutio22, I got it :) I just dissabled a bunch of fancy effects, and stayed with the ones that work :]
<nijan_> Hello, it works fine now, even if the led up the keyboard blinks. Just joined to say thanks;
<nectar> when ever i run an application which uses qt4 i am getting some errors
<mercutio22> danes_> good =]
<nectar> is there anyone can help me about it?
<mercutio22> danes_> now you can enable them again one bu one to learn which is the faulty one
<muxomor> njan: /etc/init.d/networking restart restarts network service
<muxomor> btw :)
<mercutio22> danes_> * one at a time I mean
<muxomor> so its unnecessary to restart whole system
<meditatingfrog> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<danes_> yes, maybe, but I prefer to leave it like it is right now. I don't wanna mess with it again :S
<nijan_> muxomor: I know, but I should configure network/interfaces first
<nijan_> ok, I ve restarted just in case :)
<danes_> any distribution similar to ubuntu for an old laptop running on 64 ram memory?
<nijan_> ubuntu xfce?
<nijan_> also known as xubuntu
<muxomor> danes_: with openbox  without de it will run  very fast
<Dracie> danes_, build off of ubuntu server
<whileimhere> Would xubuntu help out even on a 1 gig ram system?
<danes_> Dracie, ???
<Dracie> danes_, get ubuntu server and build a system to your needs around it
<danbhfive> danes_: I think Damn Small Linux might be what you are looking for
<danes_> Dracie, ohhh I see
<Dracie> DSL is not good for everyday use
<exodus_ms> danes_, have you looked at fluxbuntu --> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Dracie> repo's are limited...
<danes_> yeah, I tried it, but its very limited
<RockmanFL> anyone know how to get ubuntu to appear on windows network to share folder? I love Linux and the community...understand open...don't feel "entitled" to get the answer...but 20 + hours now of reading, research, forums, to get a simple thing like files sharing with windows is getting to be nuts.
<meditatingfrog> is there anyone here that's a member of a loco team, or a starter of a loco?
<danbhfive> RockmanFL: what version are you running?
<danes_> exodus_ms, do you think fluxbuntu will run ok with such a limited ram memory?
<danbhfive> danes_: no
<exodus_ms> danes_, you really should think about upgrading that ram to 128 if possible
<danbhfive> danes_: well, last I heard, fluxbuntu could run off 92mb of ram
<danes_> besides dsl, do you have any other suggestion?
<muxomor> RockmanFL: i heard samba makes somrthing like communication with windows
<exodus_ms> danes_, at least 128, DSL will probably work but it will be nothing like what you are used to with ubuntu/gnome kubuntu/kde
<RockmanFL> danbhive I was running ubuntu 8.10 during all of the time trying to get the network to work....I just installed Linux Mint 5 hours ago (based on ubuntu 8.10) due to reviews saying it worked out of the box...still dead in the water
<sanvarin> Can anyone tell me how to upgrade from 5.04 to 8.10 from the console (while X isn't working)?
<sebsebseb> sanvarin: you can't just do that
<RockmanFL> muxmomor: I have samba installed and configured to share
<sebsebseb> savvas: you can't go from 5.04 straight to 8.10
<sanvarin> I meant 8.04...
<exodus_ms> sanvarin, you will need to do a fresh install or upgrade from 5.04>5.10>6.04>6.10.7.04>7.10>8.04>8.10
<muxomor> RockmanFL: so you have now problems with configuring it?
<danbhfive> exodus_ms: LTS upgrades to LTS :P
<sebsebseb> sanvarin: oh can't do the  GUI way or the sources list editing way?
<exodus_ms> danbhfive, cool, 2004 wow, that was a long time ago :P
<sanvarin> sebsebseb: source list?
<^Cheeky> hello how can i detect an unformated external usb hdd,  it does not have a file system in it.
<sebsebseb> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RockmanFL> muxomor: I am not kidding when I say 20 plus hours...reading, testing, I think I have it configured based on lots of research...still dead....I have a feeling it is one simple stupid thing I am missing...I need someone that could give me step by step...in lay terms...I am new to linux but leanred PC's before windows and am learning termina commands as I leanred basic long before DOS
<gajop> does AR5007 (Atheros wireless card) work for Ubuntu 64bit? I remember it not working on 64bit linux a long time ago, but it got fixed, so i'm not sure which version ubuntu's using
<Nytrix> test it with livd
<Nytrix> livecd
<exodus_ms> sanvarin, If you use the GUI way you will need to change this to 'normal release' system>administration>software sources>updates>normal release
<danbhfive> ^Cheeky: I think gparted will detect it
<RockmanFL> muxomor: I am still a greenie so lots of the forum's I have read is in dialog over my head
<^Cheeky> danbhfive, oh ok never used it, thank you
<muxomor> RockmanFL: http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm step by step with screens, were you here already?
<Helpneeded911> hello can anyone help me someone i know which i highly suspect keep hacking into my hotmail account. I dont know how they can hack into because im very sure they dont know my password.is that brute force ? can anyone please help me.
<RockmanFL> muxomor: I do not think so..let me look
<joe-mac> RockmanFL: is this active directory or workgroup networking
<sebsebseb> Helpneeded911: this is really the wrong channel, but no proper channel for that I guess anyway
<sebsebseb> Helpneeded911: Hotmail is pretty insecure I think
<sanvarin> exodus_ms: The problem is that my HD is a  bit trashed and lots of libs oare missing.  It boots, but only into console.  Since the packages were trashed I want to just upgrade from the LiveCD, but it would be nice not to have to fic X first or lose data....
<syockit> Helpneeded911: follow general guideline for creating passwords. mix numbers, small letters, capitals, also all possible symbol
<sebsebseb> Helpneeded911: change your password and secret question and answer
<nclife> is there a way to know the mount point of my dvd? it isn't /media/cdrom0 or cdrom1.. instead when it mounts itself, it is /media/050524_2026. Now, if I want to mount an .ISO image, what should I type for the mount point?
<null__> does ubuntu x64 have a 32b gcc package ?
<syockit> Helpneeded911: if your account is set to send password reminder to another mail address, check password of that mail address too. Also, make sure you don't make an easy to guess password reminder question
<ardchoille> nclife: I use /mnt/iso for .ISO files
<muxomor> RockmanFL:  in iorder to have some help it would be fine, if you can provide errors, which appear in process - from terminal, for example
<joe-mac> afaik you need to cross compile null__
<exodus_ms> sanvarin, you can backup what you need in console with 'tar' then continue on with the upgrade, is that what you are saying? Your afraid to dist-upgrade because you judge you might lose some data?
<joe-mac> like you do when you compile sparc shit on othetr arcs
<^Cheeky> danbhfive, hey, how do i start up gparted ?
<syockit> nclife: you can select any empty directory for mount point
<Vesayth> Hello, I have a relatively small but annoying problem. I recently reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and when I installed jEdit, I noticed that there is annoying extra line space in-between each line. I don't know what's causing it or where there might be an option to fix it (I've looked all through the options). Also, there doesn't appear to be any threads on it from googling about it. Anyone have any idea where this setting might be (if it's a 
<danbhfive> ^Cheeky: do you have it installed?  if so, gksuo gparted, or from that admin menu
<syockit> nclife: if your dvd is auto mounted, use df to list mounted partitions/media
<null__> joe-mac: ok, thanks
<jftsang> Hello. I am on command-line Ubuntu. Is it possible to set my compose key in the command line?
<muxomor> RockmanFL:  then you can investigate it, or may be some1 would know, what this or that error mean,m because common "it doesnt work" just doesn't provide any useful information
<^Cheeky> danbhfive, i don't see it under administration, ill apt-get it
<nclife> syockit, like for example I can mount the iso on /media/cdrom0 as well as in /home/sinclair/NewDirectory?
<jftsang> All the tutorials that I have found refer to using GNOME
<sanvarin> exodus_ms: not quite.  I know that something went awry with my drive and now libstdcc is gone (!)  That's why I can't run X or the package manager or anything like that.  But it seems that I ought to be able to do something like apt-get --upgrade all
<ardchoille> jftsang: isn't there a dot file in ~ for that?
<ardchoille> jftsang: ~/.compse  or something?
<jftsang> Thanks. I'll take a look at that.
<syockit> nclife: if it is already mounted, you cannot mount it to somewhere else (unless using mount --bind or symbolic links). Check with df to see if it's mounted or not
<exodus_ms> sanvarin, have you tried   sudo dpkg -reconfigure --all   or   sudo apt-get -f install
<sanvarin> exodus_ms: or boot from the livecd and just reinstall all that packages without  backing up,reformatting etc....
<RockmanFL> muxomor: That site I have not been to but I have followed the steps....it is for version 7 but I assume it relates to 8.10 as well...Question: My windows network is named Rockswork not MSHOME or WORKGROUP that Samba defauts to...I added a network connection and it does say it is connected to Rockswork but did not change aything else as far as Sambaconfig etc...could this be the reason?
<cliente> oi
<sanvarin> exodus_ms: I'll try that.  That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out, but apparently man also needs libstdc...
<nclife> syockit, I haven't mounted the .ISO file.   I checked with df, it says it is on /dev/scd0
<nclife> syockit, that last mounted thing is my dvd
<RockmanFL> muxomor: BRB in 10 min gotta get the kiddies in bed
<dbbolton> the only thing i can get to boot on my laptop is damn small linux in safemode. i just replaced the hard drive. is there any way to figure out what's wrong?
<nclife> syockit, so to mount my .ISO file, I should mount it in /dev/scd0?
<jdsandeson> Is it possible to install ubuntu to a raid aray?
<syockit> nclife: the iso is mounted? maybe some application might have automounted it
<monoswim> Hi to everyone...
<syockit> nclife: you don't need a dvd drive actually to do iso mounting
<syockit> nclife: You use loopback device for mounting iso
<jftsang> No, I can't find anything on ~/.compse
<monoswim> yo use this chat I have to use LANG=C xchat-gnome from console, because from menu doesn't work
<nclife> syockit, so I'll just mount my .ISO like this: sudo mount -o loop <.iso file> /home/<myusername>/NewDirectory. is that okay to do?
<^Cheeky> danbhfive, oh nice, i formatted it using fat 32 .. but i have this error : DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<cbilljones> im having trouble stopping my mic from coming from my speakers, any suggestions? using creative x-fi card
<^Cheeky> danbhfive, should i have to restart X  for it mount now ?
<danbhfive> ^Cheeky: I think you can ignore dbus errors if they are ignorable
<exodus_ms> sanvarin, is this what you are looking for, I'm not sure what you said was missing --> http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/libstdc++5
<syockit> nclife: yes. you can unmount later when it's not in use by sudo umount <mount point i.e. the new directory>
<office> do you hear about public virtual pc machines ?
<Aeosynth> how do I keep the screen unlocked when I come out of hibernation?
<syockit> nclife: also, files in iso is usually owned by root, so if you are doing some copying, make sure to check ownership afterwards (refer man chown)
<moneybags1234> I installed xfce4 to run in ubuntu. I ran into a bug and uninstalled via sudo apt-get purge then used synaptic but it did not get rid of all the xfce files as when i reinstalled xfce the gdm wasn't the original how can i be sure that I've removed allt the files?
<sanvarin> exodus_ms:  I believe that is what I'm looking for.  The problem is that apt-get needs that library to install that library (i think..)  I was hoping there would be some way to fix it from the liveCD or just upgrade all my packages and not touch /home
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  you could try either muting it-- or turning down the gain on the mic -- that would be the volume control for the microphone (otherwise known as sesitivity.)
<syockit> Aeosynth: I think there's a gconf for that, but I haven't tried
<nclife> ok. thank you syockit
<muxomor> RockmanFL:  being honest, i don't have any experience with samba :) What i am trying to help: localise an error, from terminal output(if started from a terminal) and then search how to make it work. In what i am concerned: both windows and linux comp must be in the same workgroup, it can be specified in samba.conf. Couple of links: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html  http://samba.netfirms.com/sambconf.htm
<redvamp128> exodus_ms:  are you sure these packages are not more suited to what you posted above-- they are for ubuntu - Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libstdc <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<Aeosynth> syockit: where would you expect the setting to be? login? power management? just give me some keywords to scour gconf with
<cbilljones> redvamp128, all i see in alsa settings is capture feedback, if i mute it it mutes it all together, dont see a sensivity setting
<casuals> hey guys. i had 1 hdd with windows and later installed ubuntu . now i have 2 hdds and i want to install ubuntu at the second hdd. if i'll format disk where currently ubuntu installed, will i reset my boot record ? i mean will i able to load windows then?
<ardchoille> Aeosynth: check /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/hibernate in gconf-editor
<danbhfive> sanvarin: why don't you create a separate /home, move over your files, and then just reinstall?
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  that would be the volume control for the microhone
<syockit> Aeosynth: see gconf entry for /app/gnome-power-manager/lock . But frankly I tried enable locking for suspend but didn't work. you can try removing lock from hibernate and see if it works
<exodus_ms> redvamp128, is libstdc++5 not the same for both debian and ubuntu?
<redvamp128> exodus_ms:  these are actually built for ubuntu -- the other is a debian and may or may not work
<cbilljones> redvamp128, thats all there is in playback though, in recording it is called microphone and just fully mutes it as well
<^Cheeky> danbhfive, okay thats weird i mounted it, and umm .. it was detected .. showed the stupid error again .. but the icon is very weird ..
<sanvarin> danbhfive: I don't have a spare drive to make /home and copy to, and was to dumb to partition things that way in the first place.  Will the installer let me do that in the repartitioning phase?
<exodus_ms> redvamp128, cool,
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  you could click on the volume control then the recording tab-- then move the slider down
<danbhfive> sanvarin: I start up the livecd, and see if gparted can do it.  I like gparted much better than the currect POS
<syockit> sanvarin: probably no, you have to resize the partition, make a new one and copy them manually.
<casuals> heeelp meee(
<casuals> i had 1 hdd with windows and later installed ubuntu . now i have 2 hdds and i want to install ubuntu at the second hdd. if i'll format disk where currently ubuntu installed, will i reset my boot record ? i mean will i able to load windows then?
<cbilljones> redvamp128, it mutes it all together when i do that
<redvamp128> exodus_ms:  I linked you to that page so you can also click on the correct version you want to download and the correct distribution
<syockit> casuals: hmm that depends on where the bootloader is installed...
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  for me the slider moves up and down.
<muxomor> RockmanFL: logs are in /var/log/samba/*
<exodus_ms> sanvarin, ^^
<cbilljones> redvamp128, hmmm im stumped then lol
<syockit> casuals: ... which i think is on your second disk if you installed using default. so you'll have no bootloader :(
<casuals> how can i check it ? i had only windows..and then i cut some space from windows disk and installed ubuntu there
<cbilljones> redvamp128, what sound card are you using?
<glandon> ok does any one else have an issue with VLC reading .mkv files? and if so how do you fix it
<danbhfive> casuals: I think you should be ok
<redvamp128> cbilljones: audigy ls+2
<syockit> casuals: oh, now I see the situation
<exodus_ms> sanvarin, from redvamp128 --> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libstdc <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<syockit> casuals: disk 2 is new disk right? if you install ubuntu to that disk, it should be ok
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  when I click on it this is what I get http://imagebin.ca/view/aXbg3rcx.html
<casuals> syockit..well on the second hdd there are few windows disks already too..and there is some unformatted space where i want to install new ubuntu..and to kill one from old hdd
<cbilljones> redvamp128, thats what i see too, but mine fully mutes it - from speakers and recording
<cbilljones> ;9
<glandon> is anyone in her good with VLC or Codecs in general?
<syockit> casuals: the important thing is to determine where /boot (the default folder for bootloader) will be put, as the boot record will point to that upon installation
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  then I am stumped too (I had to tick mine down) because when I have it all the way up It picks up distortion from the speakers- You may have your mic in the line in instead of the mic
<ScottG489> What exactly does debfoster ask you if you want to keep? I thought it just asked for packages that weren't relied on by anything? But its asking me for huge things on my server like apache-common, openssh-server, phpmyadmin, etc... Hell it even asks if i want to remove debfoster
<casuals> i'll determine it while new install?
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  if that is the case when switch them (or visa versa)
<cbilljones> revamp128, kk sec ill try
<kristian2> just wondering what programs people use to "open" rar's with, just unrar or other alternatives? and is unrar freeware or shareware?
<syockit> casuals: so if you install ubuntu on a new partition, and let it use default folder settings, and then install grub to mbr (this is by default), your new bootloader will be at the new partition. then you can delete the old ubuntu partition without bad consequences
<arghh2d2> syockit: wtf?  NO!
<syockit> arghh2d2: wrong?
<arghh2d2> mbr isnt realy a partition
<casuals> soo u recommend install new ubuntu first and then format disk with old ubuntu ?
<arghh2d2> it's a tiny little partition at the beginning of the entire harddrive
<syockit> arghh2d2: no, mbr is still mbr. will be written during installation
<Bridger987> kristian2 >  There is an obsolete open-source version of UnRar, and an up-to-date restricted (closed-source) freeware version.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unrar
<danbhfive> casuals: yeah, you should install the new ubuntu first
<syockit> casuals: you're going to format the disk? then mbr will be gone to....
<syockit> (would it?)
<casuals> i want to kill old ubuntu and stick thet space back to windows )
<casuals> so i need to format it )
<arghh2d2> casuals: sorry bout yer BAD luck
<casuals> what do u mean?)
<syockit> casuals: then you can just delete the partition and resize windows partition
<casuals> without formatting ?
<syockit> casuals: without formatting
<casuals> hmm but firt install new ubuntu ?
<sfire> partition magic would do it
<zacken> resezise need defrag?
<danbhfive> casuals: yes, first install the new ubuntu
<syockit> casuals: yes. 1. install ubuntu -> 2. delete old ubuntu -> 3. resize windows
<casuals> emm how to delete old ubuntu this way? just change file system or so ? without formatting
<syockit> zacken: my experience says yes, but maybe the newer ntfs-3g thing does this for you
<zacken> Sylphid, ah ok
<syockit> zacken: I had to use many defrag tools to resize my vista partition back then
<cbilljones> redvamp128, mine just has a shared linein/mic, so its the only input that works, still no luck :(
<zacken> sry syockit
<kristian2> Bridger987 : alright. thanks. :-) i guess ill just stick with unrar then. it's not to bad since it's freeware, the strange thing is that if you go to rarlab.com and look at the download page, it says that unrar is trial only for linux as well. but i guess the unrar i downloaded with apt-get is not trial, just closed source?
<syockit> kristian2: i think the closed-source one is rar, and open-source unrar. and yes, I never saw the program saying its trial or anything, so maybe it's as you've guessed
<redvamp128> cbilljones:  the thought behind the last one is that sometimes the line in will accept mic input but output through speakers -- but the mic will only take input-- That was my though
<^paradox^> what command can i use at a terminal to get full system specs for my computer?
<casuals> eee dont forget me)
<casuals> emm how to delete old ubuntu this way? just change file system or so ? without formatting
<muxomor> syockit: and unrar-free?
<cbilljones> redvamp69, could be that since this card uses a shared input perhaps im screwed lol
<syockit> muxomor, kristian2: hmm I was wrong
<danbhfive> ^paradox^: lshw is one command, but I think you might be looking for something else
<arod> why is ubuntu showing 2g ram when I have 3gb installed?
<^paradox^> i was looking to get all the specs for my hardware
<Bridger987> kristian2:  The one that you downloaded with apt-get should be the freeware/closed-source version.  There's also a mirror buried on the rarlab.com website (http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm) that is rather hard to find.  The free trial being offered on the site was for the commercial product "RAR".  The free product is "UnRAR".
<danbhfive> arod: does it work in windows?
<redvamp128> ^paradox^:  you could try lspci or dmesg
<kristian2> syockit : yeah! seems like the download on rarlab.com for linux is only rar, not unrar. so i guess rar is trial, while unrar is free, as you said. :-)
<syockit> muxomor: thx for pointing out. unrar-free is the open version
<muxomor> syockit: aha, and it can be integrated in archiver-programms (for example ark)
<syockit> kristian2: apparently I was wrong. unrar-free is the open source version. I don't know what purpose unrar has, as rar also can extract archives
<arod> danbhfive: if works on debian with amd64 kernel. any 86 kernel kernel shows 2gb only
<muxomor> but Can't handle some archives in the RAR 3.0 format, only the non-free "unrar" package can do that.
<arod> no windows sorry
<^paradox^> ok thanks both of u
<^paradox^> ill give those a try
<racecar56> test
<nclife> hello. I'm installing aoeIII on my comp, but I get this error which is supposedly due to not enough space on my temp directory. How can I move it to a drive with more space?
<racecar56> test
<Bridger987> nclife >  Under wine?
<nclife> Bridger987, yes
<racecar56> if anyone sees this please /msg me
<kristian2> Bridger987 : a-ha! your right. so unrar is the same as rar except free, and i guess it can only unrar and not create rar's. correct me if im wrong. thanks for your help. :-)
<Bridger987> nclife >  I was getting a similar problem in trying to install something else, I can't remember what lol
<Bridger987> kristian2:  That was my impression.  :-)
<nclife> Bridger987, heh. How did you solve that? my error specifically is this "Error:- 1603 Fatal error during installation"
<Bridger987> nclife >  I didn't.  I was just being redundant (or maybe helpful in showing that there is really a problem) in saying that I had the same thing happen.
<Bridger987> ^_^
<nclife> heh, oks :)
<redvamp128> nclife:  you could ask in #winehq
<nclife> oh, hey again red
<nclife> yes, I'll do that
<kristian2> syockit : yes. apparently you have rar, for creating and extracting rar's, but it is trial and closed source. then you have unrar which is free, but still closed source, which can only extract rar's, not create them. so i prefer this one since it is not trial and i dont often create rar's. and then there is the opensource version free-unrar, but it is outdated, since rarlab made a new version of rar, v3. this is what i've understood so far
 * muxomor checking new word redundant
<kristian2> Bridger987 : yeah. :-) thanks! ill just stick with unrar then. :-)
<syockit> kristian2: !!! I didn't see that (checks aptitude show rar) aaaa, it's 40 days shareware!!!
<kristian2> syockit : yeah. :-/ oh well, im ok with just being able to unrar, dont need to make rars. :-P
<Stilgar_> anyone know a good place i can ask about cars?
<arod> free -m shows 2gb but I have 3gb of ram installed. any hint?
<arod> bios show 3gb
<Bridger987> kristian2 >  That was my decision when I looked into all of this.  If you get into the habit of needing to create .rar archives, then you may do well to support them and pay the fee (or, if you're a cheapskate, I believe there's a large collection of pirated linux software over at The Pirate Bay... but you didn't hear that from me)
<Sylphid> arod, sudo lshw -C memory
<kristian2> Bridger987 : this conversation never took place!
<bonhoffer> whenever i do sudo pm-suspend i lose all right on my file-system -- i.e. i can't write to _any_ directory
<bonhoffer> even if i sudo su
<Bridger987> kristian2:  I'm taking my harddrive and a sledgehammer out to the back yard right now.
<kristian2> Bridger987 : anyways. :-P yeah, im ok with unrar for now. :-) thanks for your time/help. :-)
<bonhoffer> i can't connect to the network since a temp file has to be written
<Bridger987> kristian2:  No problem.  :-)
<TheDude_> hello everyone
<TheDude_> is anyone avial to give me some help?
<kristian2> Bridger987 : you should do that, you never know who might be watching. :o
<bonhoffer> any way to figure out what is going on here -- "read only filesystem" or something like that?
<rdw200169> !ask | TheDude_
<ubottu> TheDude_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daft_Punk> !ask | TheDude_
<orbisvicis> how do you think itll take me to compile libc ?
<Daft_Punk> aww u beat me haha
<orbisvicis> *long
<rdw200169> Daft_Punk, hey, i'm listening to Daft Punk right now, woot
<Daft_Punk> me too
<arod> Sylphid: lshw shows 3Gb. so is that ok? even if free shows 2gb only?
<TheDude_> thank you ubottu, my question is this... im currently running ubuntu on the disk and do not have it installd i am trying to install this to a "maxtor one touch 4" usb drive and i am not sure if i have the correct one in my list
<bonhoffer> seems to be a pretty serious bug
<TheDude_> i see one device and i dont want to format my windows internal lap top drive
<bonhoffer> anyone ever lost ability to write to your file-system from all users
<rdw200169> TheDude_, if you install ubuntu to an external hard drive, it will be *really* slow
<TheDude_> i only want to install th is to my external HD and i want the mbr on the external to have the grub thing so that when i unplug the external i wont be prompted to choose an OS
<arooni-mobile> LilArooni ~/Documents: scp david@foo.dyndns.org:~/Documents/My\ Values.vym .  .... how do i escape the space when doing a scp command?
<Sylphid> arod, lshw shows that ubuntu is recognizing that your computer has 3G but if free is only showing 2 that means that 1G is not being utilized
<arooni-mobile> in quotes!
<bonhoffer> i am talking every directory, every mount, every user -- read only
<arooni-mobile> success!
<bonhoffer> all caused by sudo pm-suspend
<Sylphid> arod, grep MemFree /proc/meminfo
<rdw200169> TheDude_, do you know if your BIOS supports boot from USB?
<orbisvicis> bonhoffer: fstab mounted read only? no more free space ?
<TheDude_> yes it does
<Sylphid> arod, oop sorry .... grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<TheDude_> its a new laptop
<TheDude_> assu g1sn to be exact if you need secs
<TheDude_> asus*
<arod> afaik with a 32bit kernel any app sees only 2gb of memory
<bonhoffer> orbisvicis, fstab mounts fine -- it is only after suspend that there is a problem -- i have lots of free space
<arod> Sylphid: anyway: MemTotal:      2051328 kB
<bonhoffer> in any case, there should be an error -- not a total denial of any mods to the filesystem
<TheDude_> infact i tried to install fedora but the screen got all whacky when i loaded from the disk so i came back to ubuntu
<orbisvicis> bonhoffer: oh I dont use suspend, no idea
<Sylphid> arod, you may want to run a memtest against your ram.... 32 bit kernels support up to 4G of memory (sort of)
<TheDude_> all distorted and grainey and i couldnt select any options much less read them
<bonhoffer> orbisvicis, thanks anyway -- anyone here who does know?
<att0> running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Optiplex GX260 (intel 845g chipset) and the screen started to flicker pretty badly...any ideas?
<bonhoffer> this is a serious problem -- is there an ubuntu dev room where someone can look into this
<bonhoffer> or a bug submission site?
<bonhoffer> (if that is the way to go)
<Vesayth> Hello, I have a relatively small but annoying problem. I recently reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and when I installed jEdit, I noticed that there is annoying extra line space in-between each line. I don't know what's causing it or where there might be an option to fix it (I've looked all through the options). Also, there doesn't appear to be any threads on it from googling about it. Anyone have any idea where this setting might be (if it's a 
<maxhouston> yo does anybody know how to make an app open into a specific workspace?
<kristian2> i just did: sudo apt-get install vlc, will only vlc be installed, or will more videolan things be installed as well? just wondering, think its only vlc though, but want to be sure.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone help me with getting the proper programs to sync my new Blackberry Curve?
<Daft_Punk> kristian2, its just vlc
<jdsbluedevl> I'm trying to configure Barry, but it says to use Evolution, and for some reason IMAP isn't working with Evolution.  Works fine with Thunderbird
<RockmanFL> muxomor: FIXED!!! WOW..I knew it was simple...I called a friend who is not a big Linux guy but he works for our company (software firm) I have 2 routers for the company at my home...Main Linksys plugged into a VOIP router....the Linux box was plugged into the Voip router...swapped the plug and BAM! Computers can all see each other....sometimes the answer is so simple it can be overlooked....Thanks for the time..If HLM is in here Thank you as
<Bridger987> kristian >  I believe it's just VLC, although if it's the first time you're installing "Community Maintained Software", there might be a process of installing a few other things as well.
<ScottG489> Has anyone tried the new ubuntu?
<RockmanFL> hlm: see above and thanks
<kristian2> Daft_Punk : alright thanks :-)
<hlm> RockmanFL, what did I do to deserve thanks?
<RockmanFL> you tried to help me the other day
<hlm> RockmanFL, your welcome I suppose
<att0> what is a safe graphics card I can buy that will let me watch HD videos on Ubuntu?
<Daft_Punk> att0, anything geforce 6 series and higher, more than 256mb recommended
<RockmanFL> hlm: just wanted to get back to you on the solution as well
<hlm> RockmanFL, okay
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone here have experience with setting up Blackberry syncing on Ubuntu?
<jdsbluedevl> hello?
<att0> Daft_Punk, how would I install the graphics drivers?
<what_if> jdsbluedevl: define "syncing" for your case
<nclife> hello. I'm installing aoeIII on my comp, but I get this error which is supposedly due to not enough space on my temp directory. How can I move it to a drive with more space? And also is that a wine or linux issue, in other words is it wine that has to be moved or /tmp of linux?
<Daft_Punk> att0, it should recognize the new hardware and say that the driver is part of restricted software and you can choose to enable it or not
<Daft_Punk> att0, and there is ways to manually install the drivers as well
<att0> Daft_Punk, excellent thanks
<Pelo> evening folks
<att0> Daft_Punk, I'm just a newb though, I
<Pelo> what's the command line to launch an install-sh file again ?  ./sh install-sh ???
<jdsbluedevl> what_if: well, I'm trying to read the procedure for using Barry (which I don't even know if it's user-friendly or not).  It's asking to use Evolution, but Evolution seems to be having problems with IMAP right now
<ericstewart> I'm running UbuntuServer 8.10 inside VirtualBox. When I duplicate the virtual machine and boot the OS, eth0 is changed to eth1.
<jdsbluedevl> as opposed to Thunderbird, which is fine
<orbisvicis> att0: i might be wrong, but hd on linux is more a matter of cpu than gpu b/c the video drivers dont support gpu decoding of x264 streams (though X has a pipe for mpeg2 now, i think)... and ffmpeg x264 decoders are single threaded anyway, so
<ericstewart> How do I get it to go back to eth0?
<n8tuserf> ericstewart -> look into /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*  rule
<what_if> jdsbluedevl: hmmm... never used evolution
<jdsbluedevl> what_if: you use Thunderbird with Blackberry syncing?
<PowerE_>  Timing cached reads:   1230 MB in  2.00 seconds = 614.40 MB/sec
<PowerE_>  Timing buffered disk reads:  266 MB in  3.01 seconds =  88.39 MB/sec
<PowerE_> seem slow?
<PowerE_> I'm used to 100+ in windows
<what_if> jdsbluedevl: I have attempted to use kdepim... emphasis on attempted
<orbisvicis> nice, check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU never heard about that till now
<jdsbluedevl> oy, ok
<ericstewart> n8tuserf: Okay. I see 70-persisent-net.rules.
<jdsbluedevl> I'm also trying to set it up so that I can upload pics and vids from Blackberry and download apps
<jdsbluedevl> *apps that aren't available OTA
<ETie> Hey, I am at "Edit Partition, Use as:"
<ETie> What should i pick?
<dartdl> hi
<dartdl> quien hay
<dartdl> ??
<jdsbluedevl> all I know is that I could probably do this on my MacBook with PocketMac, but it's in the shop right now and I'm impatient
<dartdl> 1%
<ETie> wait, nevermind
<ericstewart> Oh. Okay. Delete the new one and remap it back to the original.
<dartdl> nas
<dartdl> quien hay
<dartdl> mex
<dartdl> hola
<ericstewart> n8tuserf: Thank you sir. I think I know how to fix it now.
<dartdl> a
<FloodBot2> dartdl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dartdl> a
<dartdl> a
<Daft_Punk> !spanish | dartdl
<ubottu> dartdl: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dartdl> a ok
<dartdl> #ubuntu-es
<arghh2d2> !deusche
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deusche
<muxomor> d!teutsche
<arghh2d2> !deustche
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deustche
<redvamp128> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<arghh2d2> i love de
<Scunizi_> dartdl: type /join @ubuntu-es
<zacken> iam too
<ericstewart> n8tuserf: Thank you. That solved the network problem.
<Epi> hi, can somebody told me how can I recover files from /lost+found ?
<xSlack> How do i edit a log file to be -rw for all users
<office> sudo chmod 0777 file
<xSlack> office: ty
<steve``> i usually use chmod a+rw file
<office> ?
<steve``> so i don't 0 the first part by accident if it's not 0 already
<steve``> eg:  g+w to make it group +w
<steve``> o-r to make it other not readadble
<steve``> etc
<steve``> only toggles the bits i want
<steve``> w/o needing to know the current chmod
<office> ls -las file
<office> ?
<steve``> why waste time with that? ;)
<Thellra> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on a virtual pc, and its getting stuck on Configuring apt at 50% saying scanning the mirror
<Thellra> is it because I'm installing it on a virtual pc?
<steve``> Thellra, does the vm have access to the net?
<Guest95120> I just scanned images with xsane, saved them as .pnm files, and now I can't open them. It is kind of really important that I can see these ASAP (homeworks due in less than 2hrs)
<steve``> Guest95120, got the right permissions to view them?
<Guest95120> PNM loader expected to find an integer, but didn't
<Guest95120> Is what I see when I try to load it.
<steve``> check the file permissions
<Guest95120> I would assume so I saved it to my home folder
<steve``> and file owner
<afroman> A-E-I-O-U, and sometimes W. 'Cuz I'm high, cuz I'm high, cuz I'm high.
<steve``> afroman, i thought it was Y
<Guest95120> Owner has Access: Read and write
<Qutoz> hi, I want to install postgresql-8.3-postgis on ubuntu gutsy, can any one tell me what is the repository include that package to add to source list
<meoblast001> does Ubuntu come with the BadRAM patch?
<steve``> who's the owner?
<Guest95120> My account
<Guest95120> the only account
<steve``> hm
<ericstewart> I'm running UbuntuServer 8.10 in VirtualBox. Is there a way to set Ubuntu to increase it's screen resolution when you're running headless?
<afroman> no it's w
<chu_> Don't spose anyone has tried a Canon i550 from 8.10? I had difficulties getting 64bit Vista to work with it (it still doesn't), I am fearful Linux will be an equal challenge.
<Guest95120> I've tried opening it in Image Viewer, F-Spot photo viewer, and GIMP with no luck
<afroman> Ladies and gentlemen, homosexuals, lesbians, and transvestites,
<afroman> allow me to introduce myself as the Hungry Hustler, Afroman.
<ZachFlem> hi folks, have just installed cli from minimal install iso, installed xfce4 and some other apps, but would now like to get my wifi working, i have bcm4311 wifi card, can someone point me in the right direction?
<stip> i can install gnome-do or avant-window-navigator using "sudo apt-get install gnome-do" but i can't use synaptics to do it; i search for it using synaptics but it couldn't be found, please help..
<ETie> ahhahaha
<steve``> Guest95120, maybe it didn't scan in properly
<ETie> so many newbies in here!
<chu_> stip, repos?
<Guest95120> it scanned just fine, I saw the scan on the screen, then saved the files
<afroman> i was gonna eat cho pussy too
<stip> chu_: yes, i already added to the repos..
<Guest95120> now I dont have the book and need these images to open desperetly >_<
<ETie> Listen, i have 100GB of free unpartitioned space, now i need to instal xubuntu, how do i partition taht space?
<chu_> mmmm, weird stip...
<afroman> LET ME RUB U
<steve``> ETie, one big partition :)
<joot> ops
<ZachFlem> ETie, fdisk =)
<stip> chu_: i know.. any input why?
<steve``> you ALWAYS run out of space on the wrong one when you split it up
<ETie> steve``, uh what filesys?
<steve``> ext3?
<ETie> xfs? reiser?
<afroman> my mom's tittys have hawiian punch
<ETie> does buntu make its own swap space?
<Guest98978> Q: i am compiling my own kernel (don't ask! (former gentoo user )) and my nvidia driver causes errors! can anyone help>
<ETie> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Sylphid> !ot | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chu_> Nah, I'm sorry stip - I mean, if you have added the correct repos, I don't understand why it wouldn't work.
<joot> !opas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opas
<joot> !ops
<mikewu> Guest95120: try using pnmtopng
<ETie> I did it already joot!
<joot> Etie. TY
<ETie> so what should this ext3 mountpoint be
<steve``> / ?
<ZachFlem> can anyone help me to get my bcm4311 working on a bare intrepid system running xfce?
<doc``> have some choppy playback when i play fullscreen flashvideo in firefox with ubuntu
<Sylphid> !broadcom | ZachFlem
<ubottu> ZachFlem: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ETie> okay steve!
<ZachFlem> thanks Sylphid!
<cyzie> why is repos from ubuntu so f**king slow?
<steve``> cyzie, try a different repo... some are slower some are faster
<chu_> I usually get 1mb/s from Ubuntu repos....
<ETie> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a swap partition, the installation will continue without swap space.
<ETie> the thing never asked me for swap space
<Guest98978> psst ubottu! we don't need anymore retard^H^H^H^H^H^H i mean new users...
<cyzie> steve``, did that with all the servers, uk, us, ru, my and so on, just slow.
<ETie> well, i got 2 gb or ram here, will that be enough to run things without a SWAP?
<steve``> i don't seem to have swap on my xubuntu install
<chu_> ETie, I didn't realise I wouldn't have a swap.
<n2diy> I'm cloning this box to some newer hardware, so far I've moved my /home directory, but that didn't bring my apps, with it, what else should I copy to the target box?
<stip> chu_: i tried searching for "gnome" and it would only list the package i've installed; maybe this clue will help?
<chu_> I tend to idle around 30% ram on gnome, I've been told xfce will at least get 10% better, so probably 20% I don't think it's such a big deal with 2gbs
<steve``> cyzie, try the main repos
<Guest98978> *cough*retrad*cough*
<cyzie> steve``, archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Sylphid> ETie, swap is always a good thing to have even if your computer doesnt use it
<redvamp128> stip:  gnome is listed as ubuntu-desktop (will not be listed as gnome because that is ubuntu's default)
<joot> ETie, chu. I think ubuntu adds swap by default in install
<chu_> Possibly, because I only added a /home and a / :p
<ETie> joot, i doubt that if it actually told me i would be installling without aswap
<stip> redvamp128: hmm...?
<Guest98978> Q: i am compiling my own kernel (don't ask! (former gentoo user )) and my nvidia driver causes errors! can anyone help?
<joot> ETie, OK I has never done that to me..
<ZachFlem> Sylphid: i dont seem to see any info about Intrepid, any further suggestions?
<Sylphid> ZachFlem, the instructions for hardy should work for intrepid
<chu_> joot, is there a simple cli command to list partitions?
<ZachFlem> Sylphid: thanks again =)
<n8tuserf> chu_ -> sudo fdisk -l
<steve``> cyzie, not quite sure, could be archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<stip> i just searched for "game" but it too couldn't be found
<Riverra1> Q: has anyone had a problem with the the kernal v 24? I update and when it starts to boot up it pukes...version 19 works fine though.
<cyzie> steve``, yes, that oen is slow as well.
<steve``> maybe it's your connection?
<joot> Yes but I dont remember exact one moment
<Guest98978> better way: echo $(ls /dev/ | grep [ many newbies in here!
<Guest98978> 19:09 -!- acidicbase [n=acidicba@c-67-161-190-115.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu
<chu_> Awesome, yeah it did add a swap.
<Guest98978> better way: echo $(ls /dev/ | grep [hs]da[0-9])
<Sylphid> Guest98978, what are the errors
<joot> ETie, fdisk
<steve``> Riverra1, i'm on 2.6.27-11-generic, and it's working fine
<ETie> GPARTED
<ETie> joot
<craige> Can I get some help with setting up ndiswrapper.
<root> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common
<root> run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 20
<root> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.28.postinst line 1181.
<root> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.28 (--install): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<FloodBot2> root: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joot> ETie, Be carefull read twice avtion once
<ETie> joot? avtion?
<steve``> oooo, someone's irc-ing as root :o
<ETie> not me
<ETie> oh that guy
<joot> ETie, spell action
<Guest6332> nnope
<steve``> hehe
<Riverra1> steve``, yea im on 19 right now and its ok. Why would 24 be broken? has anyone else seen this?
<Guest6332> sorry
<illumin8> Hello, is there a terminal command to list my partitions uuid?
<joot> ETie, I thought gparted was a gui
<steve``> isn't it?
<craige> It is
<n8tuserf> illumin8 -> sudo blkid
<craige> I thought
<illumin8> n8tuserf, thanks
<steve``> i thought so too
<chu_> Hey DBO
<craige> I used a copy a couple months ago, and it was GUI
<craige> hence the 'G' in it
<ETie> joot gui for what?
<steve``> yeah
<ETie> for fdisk ? i guess it is
<n2diy> I'm cloning this box to some newer hardware, so far I've moved my /home directory, but that didn't bring my apps, with it, what else should I copy to the target box?
<ETie> n2diy,  /
<curtis> Wat it do
<craige> So, can somebody help me debug my wireless setup?
<chu_> root drive
<chu_> everything
<steve``> n2diy, just install the apps on the new box
<n2diy> ETie: funny
<Sylphid> !clone | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ETie> ReiserFS, Because He killed his wife.
<chu_> lol
<Thellra> When you install ubuntu server, does it have no GUI buit into it?
<chu_> Nope
<craige> Thellra, why?
<steve``> ubuntu desktop has the gui
<chu_> You can of course apt-get ubuntu-desktop though
<steve``> or xubuntu
<steve``> or kubuntu
<ETie> who oversees these packages?
<joot> ETie, partion editor
<B14CKH4T> hey guys i needt install mi NEXXT PCI WIRELESS  IN MI UNBUTU 7.4
<n2diy> steve, that is a lot of apps, thanks anyway.
<B14CKH4T> HOW I CANT D. TAHT
<tom760_> I have my local Ubuntu setup with a single monitor / X server.  Is it possible to attach a client X app to a new (remote) X server without restarting the program?
<chu_> Not use caps, perhaps?
<n2diy> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Thellra> So, to get anything other then a black screen I need to install desktop ubuntu?
<ETie> who oversees these packages and why do we trust him?
<craige> Yes
<Thellra> whoooops
<craige> Thellra, are you doing this becaues you cannot use Linux from the command line?
<chu_> Not quite Thellra, you can put a GUI on your server install...
<Sylphid> !motu ETie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motu ETie
<ETie> Thellra,  you can run any server even on desktop ubuntu. why the hell would you even want server?
<Sylphid> !motu | ETie
<ubottu> ETie: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ETie> LOL
<ETie> nice
<Thellra> I'm trying to install an eqemu server and wanted to see if I could do it in ubuntu
<Thellra> and server seemed like the right thing to do :(
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i need some help creating an image of ubuntu using norton ghost
<chu_> !clone | mimiloon
<ubottu> mimiloon: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<chu_> Not quite, clonezilla?
<chu_> idk
<Thellra> So I need to download the non-ubuntu?
<Windsilk> Could someone help me out when they get a chance?  I just had some error and now I can't do anything in Kubuntu, I loaded it up off the boot cd I made so I could get on here
<steve``> Thellra, just do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop)
<Thellra> I'm not even getting command line, its got green lines going down half the screen, and text that I can't read at the very top
<mimiloon> ubottu: i have no idea what you just said, lol, because i'm new to linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steve``> depending if you want gnome, kde, or xfce
<steve``> oh
<steve``> that sounds bad
<Sylphid> Windsilk, please post the error message you are seeing so people know if they can help you or not
<steve``> Thellra, can you ssh in?
<anarrayfulofperl> i need a bit of help getting kernel 2.6.28 on intrepid
<KurtKraut> Can Ubuntu be natively installed on a Asus Eee or it requires some workaround ?
<chu_> mimiloon, basically are you looking for a way to "back-up" of Ubuntu?
<mimiloon> yes
<Sylphid> !EEE | KurtKraut
<ubottu> KurtKraut: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<chu_> Have a look at clonezilla. Though I have not used it myself.
<redvamp128> KurtKraut:  you may try Get Easy Peasy <http://www.geteasypeasy.com/>  (used to be eeepc)
<Riverra1> Q: has anyone had trouble with the kernal v 24? with it not booting?
<Windsilk> I'm not seeing the error message anymore, I clicked ok when it happened and then everything broke.  Right now it's working because I am using the trial Kubuntu thing off the cd
<ETie> v 24 ?
<redvamp128> Sylphid:  They changed the name it is not eee anymore-- it is now Easy Peasy
<ETie> are they not at 2.6?
<mimiloon> chu_: i can't use norton ghost; (that sucks)
<chu_> Well, mimiloon, you *might* be able through WINE... I'm not sure.
<jrib> mimiloon: why not use partimage?
<njdube> When did ubuntu stop shipping 64 bit disc?
<Riverra1> Etie, yes its 2.6 -24
<ETie> oh, hehehehehe
<Riverra1> Etie, sorry about the confusion
<KurtKraut> thanks Sylphid and redspike
<steve``> Riverra1, why are you trying for 2.6.24?
<chu_> Last year some time njdube - I think? I remember reading something about it.
<KurtKraut> redvamp128: thanks
<njdube> chu_, Any idea why?
<mimiloon> jrib: i've tried partimage in knoppix but was having problems with it because i'm a complete noob
<Sylphid> mimiloon, partition image  http://www.partimage.org/
<kolby> I'm having problems with "apt-build world"
<chu_> Probably because they were producing CDs that no one wanted, or a very small subset of people wanted.
<Windsilk> I think it's that I must have installed the wrong driver for my video card or something, I installed and tried to run Nvidia x session or something and that's when I got the first error
<ETie> Riverra1,  nothing to be sorry about. its my fault, really! :)
<Thellra> Thanks for your help, I can't even see the command line, so I'm going to DL the Desktop Version
<njdube> chu_, That blows!
<Riverra1> Etie, so heard anything about it?
<chu_> You should still be able to get a 64bit ISO?
<chu_> Unless, uber slow net?
<joot> kolby, What does apt-build do??
<^Cheeky> hellow is there a way to have tansmissions running on the top right (i think its called the task bar(in the back ground )) in ubuntu 8.10
<craige> What might I have to do to make wlan0 link "ready"
<njdube> chu_, Yeah, but it's nice having the real printed copies.  I'm running 64 bit now from a burned copy from the ISO.
<mimiloon> Sylphid: i've tried using partimage and followed instructions on the internet but i'm not able to save the image anywhere; i have two external HDs
<steve``> apt-build - Fetch sources and build packages optimized for your architecture.
<JohnWittle> so I just installed ubuntu 8.10 from a cd I had lying around, and I am interested in reducing it to the terminal, with no desktop interface. Is there any list of packages that I need to remove, or do I have to figure it out on my own?
<chu_> Yeh, I feel the same njdube.. At least if you have a problem, boot up LiveCD
<joot> steve``, thanks
<chu_> JohnWittle... You could just download Ubuntu Server install, no GUI by default.
<JohnWittle> I could but
<kolby> joot: it builds things... but then it hangs up after 15 minutes and informs me of dependencies that are no longer necessary.
<JohnWittle> I don't have any blank CDs
<JohnWittle> or usb sticks
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JohnWittle> or other computers
<FloodBot2> JohnWittle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joot> kolby, ty
<mimiloon> Sylphid: it gives me an error when i try to save it at a location
<Sylphid> mimiloon, whats the error?
<chu_> JohnWittle, I guess sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop might work? I wouldn't try it though.
<cyzie> why is repos from ubuntu so f**king slow?!!!??
<njdube> chu_, They should make a DVD iso with both 32 and 64 bit.  That way no matter what computer I stick it in it automatically detects the architecture and installs the appropriate packages.
<JohnWittle> yeah I wouldn't either
<steve``> lol kolby
<ETie> JohnWittle, man that sucks! i remember being in your position.  bhahahaah
<JohnWittle> I'm trying to turn this into a file server
<JohnWittle> and I really wouldn't like to have GNOME running ontop of it
<tritium> cyzie: watch the language, please.
<steve``> cyzie, maybe it's your connection that's slow
<kolby> steve``: huh?  what was funny?
<cyzie> tritium, No! i have spend 24hours just to upgrade but FAIL.
<joot> cyzie, you were given an answer before
<tritium> cyzie: no, really
<cyzie> steve``, no,  i have debian box , update bleeding fast.
<tritium> cyzie: so pick different mirrors
<steve``> when i updated my fresh xubuntu install, it maxed out my cable with the downloads...
<chu_> Yikes.
<hmw> cyzie: whats the approx. download speed?
<JohnWittle> ETie, what did you do?
<cyzie> tritium, i did, hundred tiems i tried. same slow,  205B/s
<chu_> I hope I haven't dled >12gbs Ubuntu updates.
<cyzie> hmw, ^^
<tritium> cyzie: have it pick the best server for you
<Thellra> Is it a bug if its going to the green vertical lines after it says "loading hardware drivers"
<Thellra> or is that my fault?
<ETie> JohnWittle, i used windows :p
<hmw> cyzie: you could try a traceroute to the server(s)... there might be some bottle neck
<mimiloon> Sylphid: i can't remember but heres what i typed when selecting the location: "/mnt/sdb3/Ubuntu"
<kolby> doesn't "apt-build world" download the source code for all packages and recompile them?
<JohnWittle> Wow. I sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop'd and the ONLY package it removed was ubuntu-desktop
<hmw> cyzie: was it you, who complained about slow speed several hours ago, too?
<chu_> Phew.
<chu_> lol
<cyzie> tritium, how ot pick the best server?
<tritium> JohnWittle: correct.  It's a meta-package.
<cyzie> hmw, Yes!
<cyzie> hmw, cause i tired of trying many servers, just slow!
<njdube> Does ubuntu ever plan on making their disc so I can easily install an encrypted / and swap?  When ever I get a laptop I don't want to have to call on the powers of Grey Skull just to encrypt everything but /boot
<hmw> anyome know the address of the d/l servers?
<tritium> cyzie: System -> Adminisration -> Software Sources, then in the pulldown menu for "Download from" select 'Other'
<Sylphid> mimiloon, was a partition mounted to that location and if so was it the partition you were trying to image?
<tritium> cyzie: it'll open a dialog box, and you can hit the button that says "Select Best Server"
<cyzie> tritium, anyway to do it in cli ?
<napoleon> Hello
<mimiloon> Sylphid: i had unmounted the partition which i was trying to backup and mounted the partition to which i was trying to save
<tritium> cyzie: there may be
<kolby> the man page for apt-build says it recompiles "the system" when you enter "apt-build world"
<chu_> hey napoleon.
<napoleon> how to use ekiga, please ?
<mimiloon> save to
<JohnWittle> Odd. I searched for GNOME in synaptic and marked all packages for removal, and it did, and my system is still running.
<cyzie> tritium, what's the command?
<tritium> cyzie: you'd have to search for it.  I'm not sure.
<chu_> JohnWittle, can'r kill what's running? Try ctrl+alt+backspace?
<JohnWittle> Will it boot into a terminal?
<napoleon> how to use ekiga, please ?
<chu_> It *should*
<JohnWittle> excellent
<JohnWittle> So all that stuff I just removed is just running from ram now?
<tritium> JohnWittle: ubuntu-desktop is simply a metapackage.  Removing it does not remove gnome.
<chu_> Yeah, I believe so..
<tritium> napoleon: please don't repeat
<ciggar> helou ppl
<napoleon> yes
<JohnWittle> tritium, I marked all packages with gnome in the description or title for complete removal in synaptic
<chu_> napoleon - http://linux.die.net/man/1/ekiga
<ciggar> any body help me pls
<tritium> JohnWittle: well, that's different from removing ubuntu-desktop
<JohnWittle> I know
<cyzie> tritium, OK, synaptic has that tooo.
<Sylphid> mimiloon, without an error it seems like it should have worked
<chu_> hey ciggar - any questions?
<ciggar> any help me pls to instal in ubuntu 8.10 usb modem novatel mc 990d
<ciggar> ?
<cyzie> tritium, ok, am tyring taiwan servers
<cyzie> bleeding fast nwo
<tritium> cyzie: good
<cyzie> such a nightmares! archive.ubuntu.com should be fast!
<cyzie> i might consider switching back to debian
<napoleon> Thanks
<JohnWittle> chu_, it didn't actually remove the packages i asked it to
<JohnWittle> and it produced no errors
<JohnWittle> this is why I wanted to avoid guis :(
<hmw> hmm... can anyone explain this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121302/
<hmw> is it round robin?
<_VIM_> !details | hwm
<ubottu> hwm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hmw> i tracerouted archive.ubuntu.com
<hmw> what more? i just dont know that message "has multiple addresses" - is this due to round robin?
<Bridger987> *Problem:*  Does anyone know why I may be having trouble playing music downloaded with frostwire?  It seems that whatever format I download, ubuntu can't play it.
<_VIM_> !codecs | Bridger987
<ubottu> Bridger987: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chu_> Is there an Ubuntu-Spanish channel?
<_VIM_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chu_> cheers
<Bridger987> _VIM_ / ubottu:  Thanks for the resources, although I already have all restricted codecs in place and working.  Maybe the files that I have are dummy files that are sending my info back to the RIAA.  :D
<Suidog> Is this then end-user support forums or only dev's?
<_VIM_> lol
<_VIM_> i wouldn't put it past the RIAA to do such a thing
<Scunizi_> Suidog: end user support.. every one here is a volunteer
<Suidog> Great
<_VIM_> !welcome | Suidog
<ubottu> Suidog: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<_VIM_> Bridger987: what player(S) have you tried, and what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Suidog> I have a question about my wireless bridge I setup.  it's all working correctly but I'm wondering if I can plug a hub into the ethernet inface and have it work.
<Bridger987> _VIM_ :  Ubuntu 8.10, and I have tried playing the files on both the generic ubuntu Movie Player and VLC.  I've found a few files that have worked, but not many.  So maybe it's just FrostWire.  Or the RIAA.  Or both.  ^_^
<joot> Bridger987, ubottu is a robot... There is a very helpful couple of pages in ubuntu forums listed under multimedia with cut and paste instuctions for all vers...
<hmw> made 3 traceroutes, just the last hop shows loosing 80ms - might there be something wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/121309/
<Bridger987> joot:  yes, I know.  ^^  I included ubottu in my post (I had said " _VIM_ / ubottu" because VIM was giving me instructions through ubottu.
<lepine> Do we know when subversion and related libs for 1.5 will be available in stable?
<joot> Bridger987,  10. 4
<Suidog> so.. br0 contains ath0 and eth1 and I'm able to use my wireless card as an AP.  Works great.  I also want to hook up a wired network and have it serve up dhcp to my wired network on the same subnet as my wireless network.. is this possible?
<_VIM_> !players | Bridger987 (many more players to try)
<ubottu> Bridger987 (many more players to try): Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<yowshi> frag my mouse is gone again. only now i think i have an addition symptom. as soon as i touch anyhing to do with mouse buttons my physical mouse stops working
<Bridger987> _VIM_  :  Thanks. ^_^
<_VIM_> np
<Suidog> so.. br0 contains ath0 and eth1 and I'm able to use my wireless card as an AP.  Works great.  I also want to hook up a wired network to eth1 and have it serve up dhcp to my wired network on the same subnet as my wireless network.. is this possible?
<Suidog> anyone?
<hmw> Suidog it should be
<Sylphid> Suidog, yes its possible
<Suidog> cool.. I have a autosenseing nic but do I still need a hub?
<konam> hi
<Suidog> it doesn't seem to work when I just plug in a device.
<Sylphid> Suidog, what do you mean auto sensing
<konam> can someone tell me a good C IDE for ubuntu, and please don't point me to gedit, vi or emac
<Sylphid> Suidog, you mean auto negotiating?
<ZachFlem> hi folks, i have my bcm43x card working now, i can connect to my wifi network, but once connected, i cant connect to any websites etc.
<Suidog> well it's autosense if it's a cross-over connection
<hmw> konam - lol - i have heard, eclipse would be great
<Suidog> so I don't need a cross-over cable
<Sylphid> Suidog, if your going from one host to another host directly you will need a crossover
<Suidog> at least I think it is..
<_VIM_> well that leaves out VIM, konam... You might tell by my nick that I was about to suggest it. :)
<Suidog> I get a green connectivity light..
<hmw> Suidog - pastebin output of ifconfig and route, pls
<Suidog> I just want to make sure that it should work before I by hub
<Suidog> ok..
<Sylphid> Suidog, are you running dhcp on the wireless interface or the bridge interface?
<JohnWittle> sudo apt-cache search lib returns no results. my sources.list file is intact. what?
<_VIM_> !IDE | konam
<ubottu> konam: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<tritium> JohnWittle: it should return hundreds of results unless you've never updated your package list (sudo apt-get update)
<JohnWittle> tritium, I have
<JohnWittle> I think this is fatal. I'm gonna reinstall.
<Suidog> hmw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121311/
<JohnWittle> and be careful as to what I unselect next time
<w0x01F> are there real humans
<_VIM_> O.o
<hmw> Suidog - were you able to connect the two pcs without a hub, without the bridge active?
<Suidog> hmw: Anything
<Sylphid> w0x01F, nope only us artificial ones
<Suidog> ?
<martin_henry> hi all, i've just installed 8.10 x86_64 and i'm trying to get my netgear wg311v3 wireless card working like it did in 32bit 8.04. it installs via ndiswrapper but DMESG doesn't ever say "driver loaded" any ideas?
<Suidog> hmw: haven't tried
<Runesaber> Hello Ubuntu users -- Is there an easy way to specify a custom block size for ext3 during install? I'm trying to install on an SSD with 4k blocks, and I'm a little stumped
<Barridus> hi, question about kernel headers if anyone can help.  during a hardy update, kernel 2.6.24-23.48 gave me kernel panic with ACPI.  since i did not want to disable ACPI on a netbook, i rolled back to .46.  i notice my linux headers-generic is still at .48 and force version is grayed out.  the netbook seems to be working ok, but the fact they're slightly different versions bugs me.  anyone have thoughts/insights?
<ZachFlem> hi folks, i have my bcm43x card working now, i can connect to my wifi network, but once connected, i cant connect to any websites etc.
<hmw> first thing, i would like to check, is that your "crossover" works. Remove the ath and the bridge and check out. A 'tail -f /var/log/messages' might give more clues about whats going on
<ndf> hi, i have a file that's growing in size, how can i watch the size grow? i don't want to keep right-clicking the file and opening properties and closing it repeatedly
<Mrono> I'm having some issues with fstab
<ndf> or even selecting/unselecting to read size in bottom left of nautilus
<Mrono> trying to mount a seperate drive and i added the following line to fstab
<martin_henry> ndf: doesn't the Properties window update?
<Sylphid> Runesaber, easiest way i can think of is to manually partition the hard drive from a live cd then just install to the partitions without reformatting
<ndf> martin_henry: doesn't seem to
<Mrono> /dev/sdb1       /data   ext3    auto,rw,user robert        0       0
<Suidog> hwm:  ok.. I can't do that right now cuz the wife is using the internet right now on the wireless.. .. and you know I was planning on getting some this weekend..
<martin_henry> ndf: oh ok, then i don't know.
<Izinucs> Barridus: usually when you get a kernel update you have the previous one and the new one at the same time.. on boot the newest is at the top of the list and used.. if you want you can use synaptic and uninstall the newer kernel or rearrang grub list to show the one that workd on the top.
<ndf> k
<Mrono> is there a way to make the system reread the fstab file or do i have to reboot
<Runesaber> Sylphid: can I do that from the standard install CD just by hitting 'try ubuntu' instead of 'install'?
<Sylphid> Runesaber, sure can
<Izinucs> Mrono: sudo mount -a
<Suidog> I may be incorrect in the cross over thing.  let me check to see if the card supports it in the docs.. brb
<Mrono> is there anything wrong with this line in fstab "/dev/sdb1       /data   ext3    auto,rw,user robert        0       0"
<Mrono> says it's bad
<Runesaber> Sylphid: mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/sda2 ?
<Barridus> Izinucs, that doesn't seem to be the case with this since i upgraded from 2.6.24-23.46 to 2.6.24-23.48
<Izinucs> k
<Sylphid> Runesaber, assuming sda2 is the correct partition that should do it
<Runesaber> yeah, second partition on my ssd. thanks alot!
<Sylphid> Runesaber, no problem
<Izinucs> Mrono: this is the first line in fstab that I've seen with a users name in the line
<Barridus> my grub only lists other older kernels that aren't in the "24-23" family
<wolter> is there another window manager that is not metacity or compiz ?
<wolter> like something in between
<martin_henry> hi all, i've just installed 8.10 x86_64 and i'm trying to get my netgear wg311v3 wireless card working like it did in 32bit 8.04. it installs via ndiswrapper but DMESG doesn't ever say "driver loaded"...any ideas?
<CentHOGG> hi, does anybody here use one of those 3 antenna PCI wireless adapters?
<Plugh> Mrono: I do a mount where I need to set the user. I use "uid=username" in the options portion
<Izinucs> wolter metapiz... :)
<Sylphid> Barridus, sudo update-grub
<Plugh> Mrono: I think the problem you have is the space between user and robert
<Mrono> i removed the name now it's saying bad superblod or wronf fs type but i know it's ext3
<Barridus> sylphid, what does that do please?
<hmw> Suidog - too bad. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable claims, that you dont need a crossover cable for gigabit, not below.
<_VIM_> wolter: you want something lighter than Gnome? there's Xubuntu
<wolter> Izinucs, ,,,
<Sylphid> Barridus, rebuilds /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolter> _VIM_, no, I just want a window managwer
<Izinucs> Mrono: hang on and I'll pastebin mine.. you can use it as an example..
<Mrono> k thanks
<wolter> _VIM_, I can handle compiz, but i want something else when I am not on AC, but not as ugly as metacity
<_VIM_> wolter: try fluxbox, openbox, icewm
<finer_recliner> anyone know how to tell which video driver my computer is running?
<_VIM_> wolter: maybe LXDE then
<Barridus> sylphid ok cool.
<wolter> _VIM_, ok
<Barridus> i'm just curious why i can't roll back the headers though.  do things get removed from repos?
<Sylphid> finer_recliner, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Izinucs> Mrono: http://pastebin.com/f4ee99eaf
<finer_recliner> @Sylphid, i already tried looking at my xorg.conf, but its more or less empty, all it has is an "identifier" line in the "device" section
<Izinucs> Mrono: I'll do another from another machine .. hang on.. that last one was from my server..
<Sylphid> finer_recliner, you are probably using the vesa driver then
<wolter> _VIM_, but LXDE is for gnome right?
<Mrono> just so i know i'm not going retarded, how do i check the partitions?
<the7thmagus> hi. I mounted an iso image of a DVD using Archive Mounter. how do I play this using Totem/VLC?
<Izinucs> Mrono: http://pastebin.com/f5756291b
<finer_recliner> is there a command to force my computer to use the intel video driver
<lstarnes> wolter: lxde is a separate desktop environment.  I think it also uses gtk for its widget toolkit but it can work without gnome
<_VIM_> LXDE is it's own Desktop environment wolter
<wolter> lstarnes, _VIM_, i want something of the type of compiz and metacity, but like in between: no cool effects, but nice window moving--smooth.
<Izinucs> Mrono: the first harddrive is sda  .. the first partition on the first drive is sda1 the second sda2.. the second harddrive is sdb then the first partition sdb1 and the second sdb2 etc..
<_VIM_> wolter: LXDE should provide that at least
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> i know it's sdb1
<hmw> with my power cable connected to my notebook, my ubuntu often claims, i would be running on battery. doesnt happen in win. Is this a know bug or just a crappy notebook? unplugging and replugging "repairs", but the message will come up again some time later. anyone else expiriencing this?
<JohnWittle> I have ubuntu without a desktop environment installed. Is there any way to adjust the font size?
<wolter> _VIM_, can I do lxde --replace to use it?
<godzirra> How do I figure out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<wolter> thats what I want. something simple. Something I don't have to boot in.
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: in a terminal "lsb_release -a" no quotes
<Izinucs> hmw: on a rare occation on my dell vostro 1400 .. mostly I think that it might be a cold solder joint.. but you might have the right idea.
<Barridus> i've been been messing around with various repo packages trying different things to see what ubuntu can do.  i'm sure there's a few things that got installed as dependencies that i no longer need.  is there an easy way to locate/clean some of that off?
<markhuk> Hello All :)
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: thakns
<godzirra> Trying to get virtualbox running on an HP Mini.
<Izinucs> Barridus: sudo apt-get autoclean
<hmw> Izinucs - since it never happens with windows, hardware is not under suspicion
<_VIM_> wolter: you can try, im not totally sure on that one sorry
<Izinucs> Barridus: sudo apt-get autoremove  .. something like that
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys.....i just installed ubuntu ...but i am having a problem here
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: Uh, that gave me some info, but didn't say anything like "Ubuntu Hardy" or anything.
<godzirra>  iguess because its hp and they don't want it to say ubuntu.
<wolter> _VIM_, but, metacity and compiz are window managers right? Or am I using the wrong term?
<cobra-the-joker> when i search for anything to install with apt-get install ....  i cant find it :(
<godzirra> Okay googling found it.. its based on hardy heron 8.0.4
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: it shoulda told you what version it was....
<Izinucs> hmw: like I said.. not sure where it comes from but if you know how to fix it.. good.. you might consider filing a bug but against what package I don't know.
<_VIM_> wolter: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: what type of PC is it?
<Apple43> Hi all
<hmw> wolter: compiz is a composite manager (think of an additional 3d layer for window managers) - but i think, i saw something about using compiz as a window manager, too, but it would have to be configured that way
<godzirra> But when I try and install a deb, its telling me that "dpkg: error processing virtualbox-i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (lpia)"
<bluefox815> cobra-the-joker:  Try going to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: Its an HP Mini.
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9125653&st=hp+mini&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1218028867515
<Apple43> anyone know a linux command which will get the contents of a file between two line lines... ?
<godzirra> That.
<hmw> Izinucs - lol. well... okay. its not really killing me. thx
<markhuk> Can anyone help me get finish my server set up on my Ubuntu 8.10? I am 75% there already, just struggling :(
<Mrono> now i've just got /dev/sdb1       /data   ext2    defaults        0       0 but when i try to access it i get permission denied
<cobra-the-joker> bluefox815 ....found only the installed packages on my system
<redvamp128> cobra-the-joker:  depends on what you are looking for-- for java , flash and things like that you have to goto software sources and enable multiverse
<_VIM_> it's still a window manager hmw according to Wikipedia
<wolter> hmw, oh ok
<Barridus> Izinucs, thanks that removed some stuff (although less than i thought) gonna reboot, cross your fingers please :)
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: i see...
<wolter> hmw, so i need a composite manager, not a window manager
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: and i'm trying to install virtualbox on it so that I can run GSAK (geocaching software)
<cobra-the-joker> redvamp128 ..ok ...will try
<bluefox815> cobra-the-joker:  What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Mrono> wolter : compviz i think
<Pavlz> hello
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: but it seems to think I don't have an i386 system.
<cobra-the-joker> 8.04
<Pavlz> i got one problem
<cobra-the-joker> didnt had this problem before though
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: what is the output of uname -a
<_VIM_> !enter | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hmw> wolter: you could simply turn off all the unneccesary plugins for compiz. you can even make it look like no compiz would be running at all.
<wolter> Mrono, nah, I need something not as ugly as metacity, but not as cool as compiz when I am on battery power
<transporter> does anyone know how to take a screenshot while the cube is in motion
<Pavlz> i don't find the add-ons to download a movie about censorship in Italy
<wolter> hmw, yeah, but when I want to use them? Thats too complicated.
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: Linux shawn-umpc 2.6.2419-lpia #1 <date> i686 GNU/Linux
<Sylphid> Apple43, awk should be able to do it... though i dont know the syntax off the top of my head
<usser> Apple43, tail and head ie tail -100 filename | head -2  this will get you two lines 99 and 100
<_VIM_> !codecs | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: well, thats 32bit
<transporter>  does anyone know how to take a screenshot while the cube is in motion
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: and that means..?
<hmw> wolter: using a composite manager means, that every window gets its own memory area for drawing itself onto, and the composite manager composes those images to one screen, therefore 3d transformations can be done. without a composite manager, every window will get "redraw" commands from the system, once they need to be refreshed. composite means slower.
<bluefox815> cobra-the-joker:  That's strange, did you perform any major/minor system changes before this started happening?
<cobra-the-joker> ﻿redvamp128 .... should i choose to download from the main server ?
<transporter> #compiz
<IndyGunFreak> that the error youre getting, is incorrect
<Izinucs> transporter: hit print-screen
<transporter> Izinucs: lemme try it
<Pavlz> i convert in ogg then
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: Well crud.
<cobra-the-joker> its in the ubuntu software tab --(software sources)
<Pavlz> i use ffmpeg2theora
<yowshi> jrib: what would cause a usb mouse to work only with mouse buttons activated but then only as long as none of the mouse buttons were acxtually touched?
<godzirra> IndyGunFreak: Should I force it and see if it works?
<redvamp128> cobra-the-joker:  for me I have the first 4 checkmarked
<yowshi> jrib: and how do i fix that
<wolter> hmw, no problem. I understant that. I just said I want something not as minimalistic as metacity, and not as resource hugging as compiz, to use it either when I am low on battery power or want to run 3d games.
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: I don't have much vb experience to really give you a good, informed answer
<cobra-the-joker> bluefox815 ....none .... just installed it
<godzirra> vb?
<godzirra> Ah.
<godzirra> okay.
<Pavlz> i need only to download a movie about the censorship in Italy that is on youtube and is a file *.flv
<transporter> Izinucs: well to initiate the cube its set to ctrl + alt + button1 so its difficult to press the print screen button
<hmw> wolter: you could install "fusion-icon" and simply turn off compiz when needed. it also lets you access compiz config more conviniently
<godzirra> Well crud.
<godzirra> GSAK is the only windows program I actually need.
<ETie> Crud!
<markhuk> Can someone who knows a little about webservers pleas PM me? Its a little busy here :D
<wolter> hmw, i know....
<godzirra> And I'd rather not run windows just so I can use gsak.
<hmw> wolter: ic. cant help more, then.
<Barridus> whee, thanks Izinucs
<redvamp128> markhuk:  you could try #ubuntu-server
<wolter> hmw, i want a composite manager, not a composite manager switch
<_VIM_> Pavlz: youtube videos are located in /tmp when you view them, it gets saved there
<yowshi> what would cause a usb mouse to work only with mouse buttons activated but then only as long as none of the mouse buttons were actually touched? and how do i fix it?
<transporter> #compiz
<hmw> wolter: to save energy, you would most likely not use a composite manager
<Mrono> ok now when i mount the drive i can't access it, says permission denied
<cobra-the-joker> i checked the archive.canonical thing in the third party ....its now i think downloading repo information or something
<markhuk> #ubuntu-server
<Izinucs> transporter: if you want to capture it "mid turn" then use ctrl+alt+mouse button and drag.. when you have the cube in the position you want you can let go of ctrl+alt but not the left mouse button.. then hit print screen
<redvamp128> markhuk:  that room should be able to help you with webservers
<transporter> Izinucs: lets try that too :D
<cobra-the-joker> ok ...it worked
<ETie> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<ETie> for real ? i need a driver?
<ETie> is this risky?
<Guest54513> I'm about to install windows so I can dual boot linux and windows, what can I do to keep installing windows from messing up GRUB?
<Apple43> anyone know a linux command which will get the contents of a file between two line lines... ?
<transporter> Izinucs: cool thanx it worked
<transporter> :D
<Izinucs> transporter: cool
<Rolcol> How can I mount a virtualbox shared folder so a user has full read/write access
<transporter> Izinucs:  thanx a lot u have a great day :D
<nuno_> ghhf
<Rolcol> I have read/write from root
<hmw> Guest54513 - nothing. windows blindly overwrites the MBR. you can repair the MBR after installing windows, not very difficult.
<wolter> what i hate about metacity is the bad rendering of moving entities through screen and icons..
<chu_> Apple43, you could use a combination of cat and less I guess?
<Guest54513> How do I do that?
<Guest54513> I have a year old Super Grub disk
<hmw> !grub > Guest54513
<ubottu> Guest54513, please see my private message
<nuno_> fx
<keres> how do you make gedit the default text editor inside of a desktop enviroment such as xfce?
<nuno_> asl
<cobra-the-joker> lol ....and also the wirless card worked
<chu_> replace mousepad with gedit? Sorry, stupid answer.
<topgun17>  heelo
<yowshi> what would cause a usb mouse to work only with mouse buttons activated but then only as long as none of the mouse buttons were actually touched? and how do i fix it?
<_VIM_> replace them all with VIM!
<_VIM_> muhahahaha
<hmw> yowshi - sounds strange, maybe a hardware failure. Does the mouse not move, without pressed buttons?
<ETie> damn this driver wont download!P
<chu_> I want acpi support for asus *50gl series laptops to be added to Intrepid :(
<hmw> yowshi - or is it the other way around - mouse no longer moving, when button pressed?
<topgun17>  I Turn twenty-one on friday
<yowshi> hmw: i just had the usb mouse working for a couple hours or so i thought it was done but i forgot mouse buttons were active so i reflexivly went to use the num pad and it stopped workinfg. when i turned mouse buttons off and then rebooted the mouse worked but only for a couple minutes or so
<kentuckybigfoot> What's the command to list all of network devices detected?
<yowshi> hmw: by mouse buttons i mean the keyboard function that allows you to use the numpad for a mouse
<Sylphid> Apple43, awk 'NR>=LINENUMBER&&NR<=LINENUMBER' file
<hmw> yowshi - explain "mouse buttons are active"
<_VIM_> keres: go to Applications>Settings>Settings manager> Preferred Applications
<usser> Apple43, tail and head ie tail -100 filename | head -2  this will get you two lines 99 and 100
<Mrono> how do i set a user in fstab
<Mrono> uid=robert didn't work
<Sylphid> Apple43, where the first LINENUMBER is the lower limit and the 2nd is the upper limit
<hmw> yowshi - battery empty?
<usser> Appiah, do you even read what people tell you
<arvind_khadri> hi, lbltld3 isnt there in the repo's , how i install it? am on 81.0 shall i use the repo of 8.04 ?
<yowshi> hmw: system _. preferences -> keyboard. in there is a tab called mouse keys or mouse buttons. you activate that and your numpad now moves the mouse pointer
<hmw> yowshi - i honestly dont know. but it sounds like a hardware issue to me.
<keres> _VIM_, thanks. text editor isnt listed there :/
<yowshi> hmw: it isnt a wireless mouse
<_VIM_> its not? O.o ok hold on keres
<yowshi> hmw: i doubt it is the mouse or the usb port.
<kentuckybigfoot> What is the command to list all of the detect network devices?
<arvind_khadri> kentuckybigfoot, lshw -C
<kentuckybigfoot> thank you :D
<kentuckybigfoot> had s and h backwards
<hmw> yowshi - hmm... mouse working for a couple of minutes and then stops? maybe looking into the system logs might give you hints
<usser> Apple43, head -10 filename | tail -2 gives you line 9 and 10
<hmw> usser - do you per chance know, how to extract line 2, 3,  7, 8,  14, 15 or similar?
<ghotli> usser: that's a handy syntax. i'll be using that in the future. thanks.
<Sylphid> hmw, awk 'NR==LINENUMBER' file
<hmw> Sylphid usser thx
<prologic> Q: Ubuntu 8.10 installer. Brand new PC with SATA II dick. In the "Prepare Partisions" window, all of the options are greayed out. I can't select anything. Why ?
<usser> ghotli, no problem
<_VIM_> keres: check out this last post, It might help, but I haven't tried it yet so I can't be certain... http://www.nabble.com/change-default-text-editor--td1223679.html
<prologic> s/dick/disk
<Izinucs> prologic: is this the live cd?
<usser> hmw, what Sylphid said
<prologic> Q: Ubuntu 8.10 installer. Brand new PC with SATA II disk. In the "Prepare Partisions" window, all of the options are greayed out. I can't select anything. Why ?
<prologic> Izinucs, yes the live cd downloaded from ubuntu.com 8.10
<yowshi> what would cause a usb mouse to work only with mouse buttons activated but then only as long as none of the mouse buttons were actually touched? and how do i fix it?
<prologic> $ md5sum ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<prologic> 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Izinucs> prologic: ok.. on the screen that comes up on boot before hitting enter to get to the actual live desktop.. hit f6 and at the end of the kernel line enter lspci=nomsi .. then hit enter to continue to load the live desktop.. see if that makes a difference at the partitioning section.
<Mrono> grr this is really annoying
<prologic> Izinucs, ok thanks I'll try this.
<burl_dean> i installed ubuntu using wubi is there anyway to partition the root disk so I can add another linux distro?
<tiedaoyouhun> only the  root can  use usb   ,what can I do
<Mrono> /dev/sdb1       /data   ext2    rw,users,owner,umask=0000        0       0
<Mrono> i get the bad superblock error
<MrMacPlus> Hello, I would like to install Ubuntu on my spare PowerMac G3, but it has no internet connection. Is there any practical way to install applications on Ubuntu without having to use the package manager and it's apparent need for internet?
<tiedaoyouhun> And the /etc/group  have not the usbuser group
<redvamp128> MrMacPlus:  Only way I see is here if no internet - Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>
<Izinucs> !aptoncd | MrMacPlus
<ubottu> MrMacPlus: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ddcc> does a dmidecode response of "Type: EDO DIMM" and "Type Detail: Synchronous" indicate that i'm using sdram or edo dram?
<redvamp128> MrMacPlus:  that and also here Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages <http://packages.medibuntu.org/>
<Mrono> anyone know about fstab?
<MrMacPlus> Is it possible to use Apt-on-CD on an x86 liveCD?
<tiedaoyouhun>  only the  root can  use usb ,And the /etc/group  have not the usbuser group   what can I do
<Izinucs> Mrono: check out www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html#what
<roadrock> tiedaoyouhun: try system - preferences - removable drives and media, adjust permissions. works on hardy.
<Mrono> liznucs seen it lots of times, doesn't help my problem
<hmw> mrono - maybe this helps: http://sblinux.org/pages/fstab01.html
<gords> hi all! what are the free rtmp server which runs on ubuntu 8?
<Mrono> /dev/sdb1       /data   ext2    defaults,umask=0333       0       0
<Izinucs> Mrono: I'm confused then because I've obviously missed something. what are  you trying to do?
<Mrono> mounts it but i get permission denied
<Mrono> mount a seperate drive into /data
<ddcc> does a dmidecode response of "Type: EDO DIMM" and "Type Detail: Synchronous" indicate that i'm using sdram or edo dram?
<Mrono> that line will mount the partition, but i can't access it
<Mrono> says permission denied
<entro_> Hey everybody, anybody think they could help me out with Compiz? This is my first day on ubuntu btw :D
<Izinucs> Mrono: so let's see.. the easy way is.. sudo mount /dev/<partition> /media/data  .. this is assuming that you've created a directory/folder in /media called data.. sudo mkdir /media/data
<_VIM_> !yay | entro_
<Mrono> i have
<ubottu> entro_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Mrono> i'll issue that command 1 sec
<entro_> :D
<arvind_khadri> entro_, sure ask man :)
<arvind_khadri> _VIM_, :P
<Izinucs> Mrono: then if this is a perminant drive and not a usb drive you'll need the uuid which can be discovered with sudo blkid
<entro_> Well, I got compiz installed, but when I try and change my appearance preference from extra to custom, it keeps going back to extra
<caustin_> Anyone here tripple booting with Ubuntu, Vista and XP?
<entro_> I used the compiz script to see if my computer supported it and it said I passed everything too
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, Mrono sudo mount -t ext2 is the safer way to do it
<Izinucs> arvind_khadri: but give the whole thing to mount to /media/data
<arvind_khadri> entro_, you using ccsm-simple?
<entro_> not sure
<entro_> I think I might have installed ccsm
<entro_> if that's possible
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, oh :) sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/<drive number> /media/<name>
<entro_> I typed sudo apt-get install ccsm I'm pretty sure
<abarai_renji> hi, i have an on board VGA in my motherboard (nvidia GeForce 6100) in ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, what and where do i have to download the driver for it?thanks
<arvind_khadri> entro_, as far as my knowledge goes custom and extra have the same effect :)
<Izinucs> arvind_khadri: and to make it persistant in fstab? this is for Mrono .. .
<Mrono> "sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb1 /media/data" tried to cd into /media/data and i get 'permission denied'
<entro_> is there a way to test to see if it's working?
<arvind_khadri> abarai_renji, from the repos
<entro_> I've been trying to get the fire animation working
<entro_> but I sure as hell haven't seen any flames :D
<arvind_khadri> entro_, try enabling cube and stuff...
<redvamp128> abarai_renji:  you could try going into system- administration- then restricted drivers and see if it is listed there -- to use the nvidia drivers
<entro_> alright I'll give it a try
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, he will need to add uuid in the fstab
<redvamp128> abarai_renji:  correction - system- administration - then hardware drivers
<abarai_renji> arvind_khadri, yes but its on my Bro's PC it's not online
<rcscomp> How do I get the kernel source for a 8.04 server install?
<roadrock> Mrono: sudo chown -R user:user /media/data   try that using your username or user:root will give you perms too.
<ETie> what the fuck
<forces> hi!
<ETie> okay, i install ubuntu right?  the live cd runs gnome and all
<_VIM_> !language | ETie
<ubottu> ETie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Izinucs> arvind_khadri: yep.. gave him the command to discover that.. but don't you have to put something in the line regarding file sys type?  ext3?
<ETie> but now that ubuntu is INSTALLED. ----     X wont run
<forces> how can I update xfce 4.4.2 at xfce 4.4.3 in intrepid?
<abarai_renji> arvind_khadri, where do i can downloads it's full package
<arvind_khadri> roadrock, no he need not do that... he needs to add his UID in the end... with -o
<_VIM_> !latest | forces
<ubottu> forces: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<rtc443> hey guys i ve been havinf this problem with firefox, i think it is know but its the one where firefox opens fullscreen and u have to hit f11 in order to fix it....just hopin someone can help or point me in the right direction....greatly appreciated
<arvind_khadri> abarai_renji, pacakages.ubuntu.com
<ETie> meh
<roadrock> arvind_khadri: perhaps you're right, souns better.
<Mrono> roadrock: no such luck, still permission denied
<_VIM_> !PPA | forces (try this too)...
<ubottu> forces (try this too)...: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, no he just has to edit the file for UUIDS... the entries would remain the same
<Izinucs> arvind_khadri: thanks
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, oh :) sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/<drive number> /media/<name> -o <uid> ... uid is generally 1000
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys .... What is the best media player for ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> !best | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_VIM_> !best | cobra-the-joker
<forces> xfce 4.4.3 just have a update
<_VIM_> :P arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> _VIM_, jinx :P
<Izinucs> arvind_khadri: Mrono is getting permission denied when he tries to mount
<Mrono> not when i try to mount, when i try to access the mount
<cobra-the-joker> _VIM_ ......the prefered ...or the most popular maybe
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, aah... Mrono are you the only user of this machine? do you have root access?
<_VIM_> !players | cobra-the-joker (Try these then...)
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker (Try these then...): Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<keres> anyone know of any light weight text editor with syntax highlighting?
<hmw> Mrono - how do you trigger the permission denied message? ls, vi, ...?
<Mrono> cd /media/data
<arvind_khadri> keres, gedit
<Mrono> fresh machine, only user
<forces> "As usual, the stable branch only contains bug fixes, and no new features."
<_VIM_> forces: you prolly have to get a PPA
<Izinucs> Mrono: use nicks.. that way the person will know when you're talking to them..  did you see the above arvind_khadri
<hmw> Mrono - can you "sudo ls /media/data" ?
<arvind_khadri> Mrono,  sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/<drive number> /media/<name> -o <uid> ... uid is generally 1000 tried this??
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, ya i saw..
<forces> xfce 4.4.2 = many bugs, 4.4.3 = bug fixes
<_VIM_> !ppa > forces (incase you forgot the link)...
<ubottu> forces, please see my private message
<Mrono> hmw: yes that works
<Mrono> arvind_khadri: i did try that, still get permission denied
<hmw> Mrono - mount the partition, "sudo chmod 0777 /media/data" should open access, too, i think
<arvind_khadri> Mrono,  please paste your fstab
<arvind_khadri> !paste | Mrono
<ubottu> Mrono: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arooni-mobile> is there a better stopwatch program for ubuntu than 'stopwatch'? :p
<sparky> My sound doesn't work at all, how do I fix that?
<arvind_khadri> !doesntwork | sparky
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: you want a count down timer?
<ubottu> sparky: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ZachFlem> can anyone suggest why i cant access the internet via wifi even when the network says its connected sucessfully??
<cobra-the-joker> mmmm.....annoying ...i installed the adobe flash player and still nothing to be mentioned (youtube videos still dont work )
<arvind_khadri> ZachFlem, look whether you can ping yahoo ?
<Mrono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121318/
<sparky> arvind_khadri: there's no sound when I play anything?
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, that would be interesting too;  but i also would like it to count up.    i'd like really to time how long a given tasks takes
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, also countdown would be interesting;  if you have suggestoins there
<forces> how can I see all the packages in intrepid-backports?
<arvind_khadri> sparky, look into the sound levels... open the terminal and type alsamixer
<ZachFlem> nope, cant ping anything, eth works fine (using it now)
<Sylphid> cobra-the-joker, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<hmw> arooni - time commandname
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: ah. hang on and I'll find a reference for both
<cobra-the-joker> sylphid ... i will now
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, you rock!
<arvind_khadri> Mrono, which drive did you mount?
<Barridus> do packages stay on the repos "forever" (aka a while) even after they've been updated?
<arvind_khadri> Barridus, ya
<Mrono> arvind_khadri: bottom one /dev/sdb1
<McShane> sparky, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<cobra-the-joker> ﻿Sylphid , E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Barridus> arvind_khadri, so downgrading something you upgraded should always be possible?
<arvind_khadri> !downgrade | Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: one is "timer-appelate"
<forces> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<meoblast001> oh no
<meoblast001> Ubuntu populated my entire harddrive in 1 night
<forces> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<cobra-the-joker> ﻿Sylphid , i installed the flash player from adobe ....i was redirected there when i opened a video in youtube
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "timer-appelate"
<Barridus> arvind_khadri, no i didn't mean the ubuntu version.  i just meant from package v2 to package v1?
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, timer-applet perhaps ;p
<Sylphid> cobra-the-joker, do you have the multiverse repositories enabled?
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: yes.. just misspelled
<meoblast001> i want debian back
<Barridus> i apologize if i'm not using the right terminology
<arvind_khadri> Barridus, no the older version wont be there
<cobra-the-joker> ﻿﻿Sylphid , i guess not ...i didnt find it there
<stip> how do i set compiz settings?
<_VIM_> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Nytrix>  is there something like norton ghost clone for ubuntu?
<cobra-the-joker> when i was enabling the repos ...i only found caninical repos
<_VIM_> partimagic
<_VIM_> also Clonezilla
<Nytrix> vim is that 4 me?
<_VIM_> yes
<Nytrix> ok
<Nytrix> thanks
<stip> _vim_: thanks again :-)
<_VIM_> :)
<Nytrix> which is better?
<Joram> what command displays kernel version?
<_VIM_> !best > Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix, please see my private message
<McShane> uname -a
<Joram> thanks
<meoblast001> has anyone else had that problem?
<Nytrix> bah!
<_VIM_> lol sorry
<arvind_khadri> Mrono, rmove the word defaults and add rw. save the file and then sudo mount -a
<Nytrix> :)
<_VIM_> best i could do! ;)
<meoblast001> i think i need to format my server
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: sorry the other I cant seem to locate
<hmw> meoblast001 - sounds very unusual. how large is the partition?
<_VIM_> Clonezilla is nice, but im sure partimagic and Fog is too
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, there is gtimer;  but its a bit raw in terms of UI
<Sylphid> cobra-the-joker, system > administration > software sources
<Joram> how do I know if I have x32 or x64 version?
<meoblast001> hmw: 71 gigs
<dtchen> Joram: dpkg --print-architecture
<Sylphid> cobra-the-joker, make sure multiverse is checked
<Barridus> arvind_khadri,  i'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing.  i'm just saying you know how ubuntu (version whatever) comes with packages that eventually get updated via updates.  that's what i'm talking about. can an update always be rolled back to default like it was off the live cd installer?
<McShane> Joram, 32-bit is "i686," 64-bit version is "86_64"
<cobra-the-joker> i think i enabled it from sources.list
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: no the other I'm trying to find allow you to set "to do's
<Mrono> arvind_khadri: still error
<entro_> Hey, so I figured out compiz, and I used the draw fire animation, however my desktop is on fire and won't stop burning
<meoblast001> why does the world hate me
<entro_> any help :D?
<hmw> meoblast001 - do you know, what file(s) eat(s) up the drive? use du for checking
<Sylphid> cobra-the-joker, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arvind_khadri> Barridus, no you cant rollback
<meoblast001> they designed ubuntu to die on me
<Joram> awesome. faster than dell's customer service
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, that would be cool
<meoblast001> just like kingston designed ram to die on me
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: to do's or chores that you time individually for billing purposes.. but can be used for personal use too..
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, yes that would be rad
<meoblast001> hmw: it's printing out a lot of stuff
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: can't remember the name or find it in synaptic
<meoblast001> hmw: i was supposed to do du / right?
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs,  oh wells thanks for looking; if you rmeember, please let me know
<Izinucs> k
<entro_> anybody know how to stop the fire animation with compiz?
<Joram> McShane, I get "i386"!
<prologic> Izinucs, your suggestion of lspci=nomsi did not work :/
<Izinucs> arooni-mobile: actually you already had it.. gtimer.. looks basic but dive into it and see what it can do
<McShane> Joram, that's the 32-bit version too
<Barridus> arvind_khadri, ok we were on the same page.  let's say i wanted to anyways, is it possible through another way?
<Sylphid> Eneloop, shift + super + c
<hmw> meoblast001 - read the man page for finding how to use it... i dont know it by heart either. look for something not showing stuff recursively and approach the file this way. look into your system log files, maybe you find anything there, that might give you a hint. might even be some sort of attack/crash/abuse
<Mrono> arvind_khadri: any ideas?
<heavyarms123> hey guys quick question, is there a way to disable the transfer file window from popping up in xchat??
<entro_> thank you soooo much
<Sylphid> entro_, shift + super + c
<arooni-mobile> Izinucs, yeah the UI is a  bit wonky; but it seems good enough
<entro_> thanks a lot
<meoblast001> hmw: i'm so lost
<hmw> meoblast001 - i can imagine
<Joram> I have Intel Core 2 Duo T5550 (2 Mo cache/1,83GHz), shouldn't I be better off with 64-bit version?
<entro_> my laptop was burning up
<Izinucs> prologic: sorry 'bout that.. sould be that you're suffering the bug that can't figure out the layout of the drive.  search launchpad for the bug
<cobra-the-joker> Sylphid , is this command updates the hole system?
<Izinucs> should = could
<prologic> Anyone have any ideas why in the "Prepare Partitions" screen of the Ubuntu 8.10 Live CD, the options are all grayed out ? This is on a -brand- new PC with a SATA II disk. A previous suggestion of adding lspci=nomsi to the kernel boot options did not work.
<meoblast001> hmw: how would i reinstall my forums and such with backed up sql files?
<McShane> Joram, in a nutshell: Not necessarily. 64-bit doesn't make things "faster." It just makes certain, very specific tasks faster, like converting audio and video files.
<prologic> Izinucs, would it perhaps have anything to do with buggered up BIOS settings for the drive ?
<Sylphid> cobra-the-joker, no sudo apt-get upgrade gets the system update just refreshes the cashe
<hmw> meoblast001 - i think its "du / -s -S -h" (its still running here *g*)
<Sylphid> cache*
<raheem> prologic: can u right mouse click on the partition & select unmount .. may be that's the issue
<cobra-the-joker> ok
<hmw> meoblast001 - there is some sort of export for databases, would have to ask google on how to.
<arvind_k> Mrono, can you ls /media/<whatever> ??
<McShane> Joram: Also, unless you have more than 4GB, it's just not really necessary. Plus, some 64-bit apps in Linux are flaky or non-existent
<Izinucs> prologic: maybe but unlikely.. some motherboards have 2 different types of sata connections where one will work only when something is in the other.. I have that on a xfx board I run.
<meoblast001> hmw: wth permission denied
<hmw> meoblast001 - sudo
<prologic> raheem, you mean it's possible the live cd mounted the partision(s) ? (being a brand new disk I wouldn't think it would have any!)
<Izinucs> prologic: they're color coded..
<meoblast001> hmw: i'm too stressed to think of that on my own :P
<Mrono> arvind_k: i can ls it but i get permission denied spam for every file
<elvedin> Adobe doesn't make a Flash player for x86-64
<hmw> meoblast001 - hmm... didnt work as expected here... i am still trying to find the correct switches
<meoblast001> hmw: still get permission denied
<prologic> Izinucs, I have a single SATA II disk and an IDE DVD/RW. I'm guessing it matter which SATA port I plug the HDD into ?
<Mrono> bwahaha i got it now
<meoblast001> hmw: how do i get the size of a directory?
<Mrono> had to do it with naut
<prologic> meoblast001, du -s -h
<hmw> meoblast001 - thats the big question... i read the man page, you could try google meanthilw
<Mrono> brb rebooting to make sure it persists
<hmw> meanwhile
<meoblast001> wtf
<meoblast001> i'm deleting ~/.gvfs
<yowshi> grrr i was wrong mouse just stopped working while i was playing a game in wine
<meoblast001> rm *
<roadrock> meoblast001: du -h dir/
<elvedin> Or they do make a flash player and mine doesn't work
<yowshi> i guess oi will just have to return this usb mouse and get a ps/2 mouse
<meoblast001> wth
<meoblast001> it's 0
<meoblast001> device or busy resource my ass
<Izinucs> prologic: no.. what I'm saying is that some motherboards have 2 differently colorcoded sata inputs.. if that is your case then look in the manual for the difference.. one will probably work only if the other has something in it..
<hmw> meoblast001 - try "sudo /* -xsh
<dooggicam> hallo  are woman heeers
<ziroday> dooggicam: yes, do you have something we can help you with?
<meoblast001> hmw: that's not a command
<_VIM_> dooggicam: who cares?
<prologic> Izinucs, hmm ok :) if that -is- in fact the case, I don't really have anything to put in it :)
<meoblast001> hmw let me reboot
<prologic> Izinucs, I may have to buy another disk!
 * Izinucs gets the briss sheers out
<hmw> sudo du /* -xsh
<meoblast001> hmw: i think the server is going crazy
<Sylphid> elvedin, yes they do however the sun flash player is not in intrepid's repos yet ... you have to download from their site
<hmw> meoblast001 - it might be some log file that grew
<Sylphid> elvedin, intrepid x64 repositories use icedtea
<Izinucs> prologic: you'll just have to move the connection from one color to the other to make it work if that is the casee.. no need for another drive.
<skate2> where's the rsyslog.conf file in ubuntu?
<MellowDude> im getting this error E: timidity: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MellowDude> E: exult: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<MellowDude> how i fix it
<prologic> Izinucs, k thanks for your help btw *fingers crossed*
<Izinucs> skate2: sudo updatedb  then locate <filename>
<skate2> i tried that Izinucs
<elvedin> Hmm
<meoblast001> hmw: stupid server.. .doesnt read cronjobs
<Barridus> is there a iso mounting program that will allow me to mount the ubuntu livecd as a source for packages?  i've tried gisomount and fuseiso, but the package manager is not fooled XD
<meoblast001> hmw: i told it to run supybot when it starts
<Izinucs> skate2: then you either don't have the file on your system or you did something wrong in the search
<meoblast001> hmw: but no it's retarded
<MellowDude> can anyone help or not
<Sylphid> skate2, i dont think there is an rsyslog.conf
<Joram> when I look at the system monitor, is it normal that there's always 1 CPU working 100% and they switch around every now and then?
<Sylphid> skate2, only a syslog.conf
<hmw> meoblast001 - in most cases computers do exactly, what you tell them to do. thats why so many people hate computers.
<MellowDude> E: timidity: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: exult: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<meoblast001> hmw: i made a cronjob and a bunch of people in #ubuntu-offtopic said i made it right
<Sylphid> skate2, what are you trying to do?
<mcnellis> is it possible to have the gnome-drawer to automatically expand all the way out instead of just showing the first item for the first 3 seconds and then expanding?
<McShane> Barridus, you'll want to set that in Software Sources -- there's a box to check that enables the CD as a package source
<hmw> meoblast001 - i would like to find the big file(s). did you sudo du /* -xsh already?
<Frijolie> I need some help writing data to an external USB hard drive
<Frijolie> I'm getting "permission denied"
<McShane> Barridus, System>Admin>Software Sources
<arvind_k> MellowDude, sudo apt-get install -f
<meoblast001> hmw: after the restart it's working right now
<Barridus> mcshane yeah, but it's not allowing me to select a mounted iso (with gisomount or fuseiso).  i have no cd-rom hardware.
<arvind_k> Frijolie, check whether you have permissions to use an external drive or not?
<Frijolie> it's automounting via HAL so there's no entry in fstab
<MellowDude> Setting up timidity (2.13.2-19ubuntu1) ...
<MellowDude>  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<Barridus> i think it just polls a nonexistant drive
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ....is there is a package for Java development that contains IDE's and stuff like that for a java programmer ?
<Frijolie> arvind_k, where do you do that?
<MellowDude> arvind_K
<hmw> cobra-the-joker - my friends like eclipse
<MellowDude> it still gives theerror when i dot that
<arvind_k> Frijolie, System->Adminstration->Users and groups
<MellowDude>  Package timidity is not configured yet
<MellowDude> how i config it
<MellowDude> ?
<Frijolie> arvind_k, "Access external storage devices automatically" is checked
<Frijolie> under my user account
<cobra-the-joker> hmw ...ok ....but what i meant by a package is that a collection of programmes ..something like ..development suit or programmers suit ...something like that :D
<arvind_k> MellowDude, sorry i havent been following you... the use sudo dpkg --configure <package name>
<MellowDude> no
<MellowDude> hang on
<cobra-the-joker> is there something like that in ubuntu ?
<arvind_k> Frijolie, ok then .. try using a different port...
<hmw> cobra-the-joker eclipse is an IDE for several languages and people say, it's cool. somewhat slow due to being written in java
<meoblast001> does anyone know the mysql server 5 dev package off hand? i'm looking for it and cant find it
<McShane> cobra-the-joker, the Java JDK is in Synaptic
<Frijolie> arvind_k, and right-clicking on the drive's icon on the desktop, under the Permissions tab states "The permissions of "disk" could not be determined"
<McShane> I guess "Java JDK" is redundant, but you get me
<cobra-the-joker> Okay
<arvind_k> Frijolie, hmmm use it on different port...
<MellowDude> dpkg: error processing timidity++ (--configure):
<MellowDude>  no package named `timidity++' is installed, cannot configure
<MellowDude> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MellowDude>  timidity++
<FloodBot2> MellowDude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MellowDude> thats what it gives me
<Barridus> so nobody has any experience with iso mounting in ubuntu?  i miss daemon tools in windows XD
<arvind_k> MellowDude, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Frijolie> arvind_k, it was working about 30 minutes ago until I reformatted the drive
<arvind_k> Barridus, you can mount it...
<Frijolie> arvind_k, plus, that brings up another question
<Barridus> arvind_k, with what?  or how?
<roadrock> Barridus:  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <file.iso> /media/mountpoint
<arvind_k> Barridus, there you go ^^
<Barridus> ok i'll try that
<Frijolie> my hard drive is a 320GB however Nautilus says that it's only got 278.3 GB Free space and 15.1GB is being used
<Frijolie> after freshly formatted drive
<MellowDude> it will not do thateither
<MellowDude> what is timidity++ any ways
<MellowDude> do i need it
<arvind_k> Frijolie, i feel its a issue of the port
<Frijolie> ~278 + 15 != 320GB
<MellowDude> can i uninstall it
<arvind_k> !info timidity | MellowDude
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-19ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 554 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<McShane> Frijolie, that sounds about right
<lepine> Frijolie: there's a difference between how HD manufacturers advertize the size, and how most OS's do ...
<PowerE_> Frijolie: 8 bits in a byte
<lepine> Manufacturers assume 1000 == KB, OS's 1024 == KB
<MellowDude> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Frijolie> McShane, lepine, PowerE_ : ah...
<Frijolie> but what's the reserved ~15GB for?
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, could you please brief me again what happened ??
<lepine> depends what you've got installed
<lepine> can't say right off the bat
<Frijolie> I have nothing installed
<Frijolie> just reformatted as ext3
<lepine> oh, ?
<hmw> meoblast001 - du still running?
<Frijolie> nothing else..should be just a blank drive for backups
<lepine> and it says there's 15gb used?!
<Frijolie> lepine, yeah
<Frijolie> formatted it in gparted
<lepine> weird
<roadrock> Frijolie: sudo fdisk -l  the drive, see what the 15gb is labeled as.
<MellowDude> when i install stuff in ad/remove it gives me this error every time E: timidity: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: exult: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<lepine> does it list anything when you mount it?
<MellowDude> and i dont know why it does
<MellowDude> i need it fixed
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, what did you remove the last time?? had you killed apt when it was running?
<dolo> anyone know when the newest wine will be ready on ubuntu?
<Barridus> roadrock or arvind_khadri. ok that mounted it, but software sources refuses to see the livecd iso
<MellowDude> i havent removed nothing at all
<Frijolie>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Frijolie> /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641   83  Linux
<arvind_khadri> !latest > dolo
<ubottu> dolo, please see my private message
<MellowDude> and no i havent kill any app while it was runing
<arvind_khadri> !aptfix | MellowDude
<ubottu> MellowDude: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Barridus> neither in the first pane under "installable from CD" or under "add cd" under "third party"
<dolo> ?
<kindofabuzz> Frijolie, how big is the hard drive, because when you format using a journaled file system, soem of the hard drive is used for the fs
<Frijolie> roadrock, I was thinking that it may be a separate partition
<roadrock> Barridus: ls /media/mountpoint  see anything
<Frijolie> kindofabuzz, should be a 320GB
<roadrock> Frijolie: i think so too, time for gparted imho.
<kindofabuzz> like i have a 40G drive, but when formated with ext 3, like 350M are used up for the fs
<Frijolie> and it mounts (as an icon on the desktop) 320.1 GB
<MellowDude> i did that it keeps saying timidity is not configured yet
<arvind_khadri> Barridus, why do you want to use the live-cd's repo
<MellowDude> how do i config it
<MellowDude> ?
<Frijolie> roadrock, how do you do it from cli? I did it in gparted 30min ago
<Barridus> roadrock, yeah the contents are shown.  i can also browse the contents through nautilus
<arvind_khadri> sudo dpkg --reconfigure timidity
<dolo> anyone here playing fallout 3?
<kindofabuzz> fdisk or cfdisk
<meoblast001> i cant take this anymore
<MellowDude> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<meoblast001> i'm so pissed
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001, what happened?
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, :S use a single -
<MellowDude> ok
<MellowDude> hold on
<meoblast001> every fucking time i try to compile anope it makes ubuntu think the harddrive is full
<PowerE_> Does anyone here use the "Monaco" font in linux, and if so do you have this problem: http://www.ubergeeked.com/monacoproblem.jpg
<PowerE_> ?
<arvind_khadri> !ohmy | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001, maybe because it does get full?
<MellowDude> dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<hmw> meoblast001 - whatabout du
<meoblast001> and my cronjob "@reboot supybot mgBot.conf" is being completely ignored
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001, how much space you have before compiling?
<Barridus> roadrock, however, the software sources thing is not fooled and does not treat it as a cd-rom
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz: let me turn the thing back on
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, just hold on for a sec
<roadrock> Frijolie: is this hdd empty? i would boot a gparted disk and redo the whole drive.
<MellowDude> ok
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz: i get my space back as soon as i shut the machine off
<Frijolie> roadrock, yeah the drive is empty. I just ran gparted on it ~45min ago
<roadrock> Barridus: what iso are you trying to use? software sources shouldn't be an issue really.
<meoblast001> lovely
<meoblast001> the PoS is trying to say the harddrive is full
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, am extremly sorry its sudo dpkg-reconfigure timidity
<Frijolie> roadrock, was just looking to do a "quick format" but I think it ran a full format now I'm getting permission denied and the 15GB of space taken up thing
 * arvind_khadri hits himself, i must know better
<Barridus> roadrock, the ubuntu hardy livecd
<MellowDude>  timidity is broken or not fully installed
<meoblast001> i can't stand computers
<MellowDude> it gives that error when i do tht
<MellowDude> can i remove it and reinstall it
<roadrock> Frijolie: then its probably just a factor of using the power of 1000 versus 1024 as one megabyte. its ok.
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, just hang on
<Frijolie> roadrock, the math still doesn't add up
<MellowDude> ok
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install timidity
<Frijolie> roadrock, 258 + 15 != 320 even with the math that they're giving me
<Deathserver> looking for easy irc terminal client any suggestions
<Frijolie> does the drive have to be mounted before running gparted?
<arvind_khadri> !poll | Deathserver
<ubottu> Deathserver: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sammmmy1357> i just downloaded and installed a theme from gnome-look.org. it installed correctly but the appearence preference says gtk 2 engine is needed for this theme... where am i wrong ppl????
<cuddlefish> Frijoile: It can nevar be mounted!
<roadrock> Frijolie: i tend to agree with you. i always use a separate gparted boot disk for hdd preparation. it doesnt lie to me.
<meoblast001> how do i install ubuntu without a monitor?
<hmw> meoblast001 - your drive space was ok after reboot, and is "full" after an compile attempt?
<cuddlefish> it has some evil side effects on mounted volues.
<Frijolie> roadrock, so boot to a liveCD with gparted?
<meoblast001> hmw: no now it's alwasy full
<cuddlefish> F=Frijolie: Yeah
<hmw> meoblast001 - so that cron job would free up the drive?
<meoblast001> lol @ cronjobs
<Frijolie> cuddlefish, why would that make a difference?
<meoblast001> hmw: i can't even get "@reboot supybot mgBot.conf" to work
<hmw> meoblast001 - maybe you should check file sys integrity
<meoblast001> hmw: that's the simplist cronjob ever and it wont run
<roadrock> Frijolie: ive never used a livecd and gparted, i d/l a gparted boot iso and burn and boot it, however i believe the livecd gparted program -can- do it.
<meoblast001> hmw: maybe i should reinstall ubuntu
<hmw> meoblast001 - this way you wouldnt find the error and take away the chance to learn. your call.
<TehLaser> would anyone like to help a poor noob?
<cuddlefish> because addressing a mounte FS in block device mode causes crashes and DATA LOSS
<arvind_khadri> !ask | TehLaser
<ubottu> TehLaser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Joram> Anyone has a Dell XPS M1330n?
<Frijolie> cuddlefish, roadrock, why would a boot/liveCD make a difference as opposed to doing it with my primary installed OS?
<Daft_Punk> how can you get the text on the desktop icons, to be clearly visible with both light AND dark backgrounds?
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, ?
<MellowDude> its saying its locked now
<MellowDude> let me restart my pc and come back ok
<cuddlefish> Frijole: It is just the fact that filesystems don't like to be modified while mounted.
<Barridus> the livecd's gparted worked fine for me, i've used it a dozenish times
<roadrock> Frijolie: when you boot a live cd it creates a temp filesystem on the drive you want to work on, as far as i know. = not a good thing.
<Frijolie> roadrock, so maybe the 15GB is a "swap" file?
<Frijolie> cuddlefish, I unmounted it before I ran gparted the first time
<cuddlefish> rock: it is done in ram, with a ramdisk
<roadrock> Frijolie: probably. what was the drive originally? new?
<Frijolie> roadrock, brand spankin new
<hmw> meoblast001 - i would be interested in finding out, what happened. did you find anything in the logs?
<Barridus> gparted should say "linux-swap" if that was the case, wouldn't it?
<PowerE_> Frijolie: du -hs /
<Frijolie> roadrock, direct from the manufacturer. 1.20.09 stamped on the sticker
<PowerE_> what does it say?
<cuddlefish> pastebin it, of course.
<meoblast001> hmw: no i shut it down.... i feel like killing someone about now
<meoblast001> hmw: let's just say the past month of my life hasn't been going so well and this is not making it any better
<kinja-sheep_> How do I remove the latest kernel? o.O
<meoblast001> i don't play these games with my computers
<hmw> meoblast001 - i see. i recommend formatting this ubuntu drive very, very slowly and enjoy watching.
<unop> kinja-sheep, that's an unusual request ... why would you want to do that?
<meoblast001> i don't even know where i'm going to put my backup files
<meoblast001> my flash drive is outragously mangled
<Frijolie> PowerE_, 128G
<meoblast001> linux nor windows can even format it
<hmw> meoblast001 - what??
<quantumkenny> Running a Dell Inspiron E1505 that has (4) usb 2.0 ports - lsusb shows them as 1.1 - using ibex 8.10
<arvind_khadri> minja-sheep, sudo apt-get remove it
<roadrock> Frijolie: in gparted you see only one partition on this disk and no free space? i'm kinda lost
<meoblast001> hmw: linux nor windows can format my mangled flash drive
<arvind_khadri> minja-sheep, sudo apt-get remove <it>
<cuddlefish> kinja-sheep: sudo apt-get remove "kernel-version", raping the kernel-version with the package
<hmw> meoblast001 - uhm... wait... flash drive? server? 71GB???
<cuddlefish> *replacing
<meoblast001> hmw: the flash drive is 1 gig
<hmw> meoblast001 - uhm... what flash drive?
<meoblast001> hmm.. i think the washer might have formated my flash drive
<meoblast001> :D
<cobra-the-joker> Sylphid  , i did what you told me ....youtube videos still not operatable
<leonel> hola
<Frijolie> roadrock, ok, so when I run gparted and view the drive /dev/sdb it shows as one partition size = 298Gib used=4.86Gib and unused=293Gib
<minja-sheep> cuddlefish arvind_khadri :  What do you mean?  I configured something and now the internet isn't working on the latest kernel so i went with the old kernel.  it's working.  so im trying to figure out how to remove the latest one... and well update/upgrade again?
<cuddlefish> !flash > cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker, please see my private message
<PowerE_> 298 is your actual size
<arvind_khadri> minja-sheep, you can use synaptic to remove the kernel you dont want to keep
<PowerE_> thats the exact number you would get if you calculated your "actual size"
<arvind_khadri> !synaptic > minja-sheep
<ubottu> minja-sheep, please see my private message
<Frijolie> roadrock, however, once it's mounted nautilus mounts it as /media/disk and the right-click > properties sees it as a "320.1GB media" with 15.1GB "used" and 278GB "free"
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, any progress?
<Frijolie> PowerE_, yeah I get that much..that's due to the 1,000 vs 1,024 thing
<MellowDude> hang on i uninxtalled it now reinstalling it
<MellowDude> that fix it
<MellowDude> uninstall then restart pc
<MellowDude> then reinstalled it
<roadrock> netsplit
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, oh ok..
<pekalongan> zhae
<MellowDude> do i even need that thing any ways
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, no idea
<cuddlefish> whee, netsplit!
<arvind_khadri> cuddlefish, cant see it happening
 * cobra-the-joker directs every one to --->http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LxG+Mirror?content=98431&PHPSESSID=f7da3eb484651b8d58ca2152a7928736 (Icon Theme ).
 * meoblast001 panics
<meoblast001> ahh
<meoblast001> help
<meoblast001> MySQL wont start
<FloodBot2> meoblast001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuddlefish> !tinyurl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyurl
<coz_> anyone here have an xorg.conf for intrepid  64 bit?
<roadrock> coz_: yes
<MellowDude> well thanks for you're help arvind_khadri
<roadrock> Frijolie: i dunno man, i'd get a gparted boot disk.
<arvind_khadri> MellowDude, i wish i could have been of more help...np
<cuddlefish> bye MellowDude
<meoblast001> oh no..... how do i backup SQL files WITHOUT starting mysql
<coz_> roadrock,  would you mind pastbinning that ? :)
<meoblast001> i need to do NO writing to the harddrive
<MellowDude> bye u all be good and be safe
<meoblast001> i just need to copy from the harddrive onto a flash drive
<roadrock> coz_: sure, what the pastebin addy again
<quantumkenny> where can I ask about USB issues?
<coz_> roadrock,   http://pastebin.ca
<arvind_khadri> !ask | quantumkenny
<ubottu> quantumkenny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hmw> meoblast001 - maybe you should really find that large stuff for deleting it
<PowerE_> Could someone look at this: http://www.ubergeeked.com/monacoproblem.jpg and tell me if they have seen this before with the monaco font?
<quantumkenny> I see, I did ask when I entered
<quantumkenny> Running a Dell Inspiron E1505 that has (4) usb 2.0 ports - lsusb shows them as 1.1 - using ibex 8.10
<coz_> roadrock,  are you also running compiz fusion? with which video card?
<chu_> Nice cobra-the-joker :D
<unop> meoblast001, all mysql data is at /var/lib/mysql*
<quantumkenny> !ask | quantumkenny
<ubottu> quantumkenny, please see my private message
<quantumkenny> :)
<meoblast001> unop: does that contain my databases?
<roadrock> coz_: http://pastebin.ca/1344177
<coz_> roadrock,   thanks guy :)
<roadrock> coz_: anytime
<shaft0> I'm having some issues with an mdadm array.  There are 5 disks in the array, sdb1-sdf1.  I rebooted the server and the array didn't automount.  I ran mdadm --assemble and it assembled, but it said it was assembled from 4 drives and 1 spare, which didn't make much sense.  Anyway, rebooted again, didn't mount.  Tried assemble again, and now it says assembled from 3 drives and 1 spare, and that it couldn't start the array.  All of the drives
<shaft0>  show up in gparted, what gives?
<unop> meoblast001, yes
<meoblast001> unop: i'm hoping this thing is really writting to my flash drive
<roadrock> quantumkenny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Frijolie> how are permissions handled for devices that are mounted via HAL?
<minja-sheep> cuddlefish: What's it I'm looking for in kernel? I can't find something like "2.6.27-11-generic" ?
<dr_Willis> Frijolie,  i belive theres various hal config files that define them.
<cuddlefish> linux-kernel-image or something like that, followed by version
<roadrock> coz_: no i disable compix but it does work.
<hmw> PowerE_ no idea. maybe the font is broken. did you already try to remove and reinastall it? does it happen with other fonts too? what do you see, when the font is not installed?
<PowerE_> it's the actual font, I sure of this
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, cause I can't write to an external USB hard drive which has been automounted. I'm getting "Permission Denied" error messages
<PowerE_> but I can't find another one that works
<PowerE_> It's a common enough font that most should have one that works
<coz_> roadrock,  ok thanks   I have a fellow with a very short xorg.conf it just wasnt right  thanks again :)
<PowerE_> but I haven't seen anyone else with the problem
<roadrock> coz_:  ATI Technologies Inc RV380 0x3e50 [Radeon X600]  is mine
<Kazimir> Hey, I have a question about audio
<quantumkenny> roadrock: thanks, I'll check it out
<Frijolie> !ask | Kazimir
<ubottu> Kazimir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Myst> Hello all, I am trying to limit internet access to a specific range of IP addresses and am wondering if there is a tutorial on how to do that... Right now i have an Ubuntu server v8.10 setup with DHCP3 DNS UFW allowing mail/web/ssh ports and Samba Fileserver
<wers> how do i install notify-osd on intrepid? :D
<dr_Willis> Frijolie,  if its ntfs/vfat filesystem - i belive you can insdtall/run the ntfs-config tool. and check a few check boxc's and then it will let users fully access the eternal media
<Kazimir> I'm trying to get my USB headset to work with Ubuntu Studio, and when I click "test" next to it in Preference->Sound, it says "Could not open device for playback". How do I "open" it?
<dr_Willis> Frijolie,  if its ext2/3 - then you must set the permissions/ownership - after its mounted
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, na, it's ext3
<dr_Willis> Frijolie,  same as if it was an internal disk
<dr_Willis> Frijolie,  shareing ext2 Thumbdrives btween systems/disrtos can  be annoying due to this
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, Nautilus says "permissions could not be determined"
<dr_Willis> Frijolie,  use the shell.  Mount the thing,  then sudo chown Youruser.youruser /media/MOUNTPOINT
<dr_Willis> You must chown it AFTER its mounted. :)
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, and the chmod u+x /media/disk runs (no errors) and still get "Permission Denied"
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, alright I'll try the ownership thing instead of permissions
<dr_Willis> you may of just chmod'd the mount mouint.. BEFOR it was mounted.. that wont apply after its mounted.
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, yeah its automagically mounted upon insertion
<dr_Willis> Frijolie,   You may want to cd to the device. and as root chown/chmod the files/dirs on the device  not the 'root' of the device
<Kazimir> So..can anyone help me?
<hmw> dr_Willis - i think, the permissions of a dir before mounting something over it dont matter after the mount...?
<arvind_khadri> !studio | Kazimir
<ubottu> Kazimir: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ...How do i know my hardware profile
<dr_Willis> hmw,  correct.. the permissions of the 'direcory' you are mounting to - dont matter.
<hmw> dr_Willis - aah... i didnt read carefully enough...
<mijrelax> what?
<Gnea> cobra-the-joker: lshw
<ubd> can ubuntu run from usb hd?
<arvind_khadri> ubd, ya
<Gnea> ubd: sure
<ubd> i mean boot/run
<arvind_khadri> !usb | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mijrelax> can you speak chinese
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/121323/
<Gnea> !cn | mijrelax
<ookz> Anyone know if you can get steam to work with wine?
<ubottu> mijrelax: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, brian is my username
<mijrelax> thank you
<Frijolie> dr_Willis, wait....i'm copying stuff to the drive now, hmm...
<roadrock> Frijolie: youve got part of a filesystem on that disk it looks like.
<Frijolie> my first bash script is working! I feel like a l33t h4x0r!
<johnfdhs> yo
<mrono> still having the problem aparently
<Frijolie> roadrock, yeah, why the lost+found and the ".."?
<fhoif> max file descriptors on linux 64bit ?
<mrono> can't get into my /media/data
<fhoif> anyone?
<roadrock> Frijolie: the lost+found yes
<arvind_k> mrono, use chown on it
<ookz> Can anyone help me really fast what is the search command for folders in the term
<ubd> i would like to setup a ubuntu server on a usb drive on monitorless laptop, i would like to control the linux box from xp machine and use it to download torrents. which torrent client and 3rd party programs do i need?
<hmw> mrono - try "sudo chmod 0777 /media/data"
<arvind_k> ookz, ls
<ookz> ty
<arvind_k> ookz, ls will list the folders...
<fhoif> what's the max file descriptor limit in Ubuntu 64bit ?????
<meoblast001> i want to kill myself
<arvind_k> ookz, you can use find too
<mrono> /dev/sdb1       /media/data     ext2    rw,auto,uid=1000        0       0
<fhoif> what's the max file descriptor limit in Ubuntu 64bit ?????
<mrono> gives me a bad superblock error
<mrono> where's the error in nit
<Frijolie> what's the benefit from having HAL mount devices instead of the good 'ol trusty fstab?
<hmw> mrono - what about my suggestion... did it work?
<hmw> mrono - its meant to be done after manually mounting
<fhoif> what's the max file descriptor limit in Ubuntu 64bit ?????
<mrono> lemme see
<Sylphid> !repeat | fhoif
<ubottu> fhoif: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Myst> Does anyone know how to have the DHCP server assign a specific IP address depending on your mac address?
<fhoif> !answer | Sylphid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer
<arvind_k> fhoif, lolzzz
<fhoif> :P
<arvind_k> fhoif, google about it :)
<fhoif> did, no luck
<unop> Myst,   hardware ethernet de:ad:be:ef:ca:fe;
<roadrock> ookz: find path -name 'name'   e.g.  find /boot/ -name 'grub'
<shaft0> anyone?
<unop> Myst, have a look in your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<mrono> hmw: no luck
<shaft0> I'm having some issues with an mdadm array.  There are 5 disks in the array, sdb1-sdf1.  I rebooted the server and the array didn't automount.  I ran mdadm --assemble and it assembled, but it said it was assembled from 4 drives and 1 spare, which didn't make much sense.  Anyway, rebooted again, didn't mount.  Tried assemble again, and now it says assembled from 3 drives and 1 spare, and that it couldn't start the array.  All of the drives
<shaft0>  show up in gparted, why won't mdadm see them???
<hmw> mrono - no error message when mounting, and root can still access it?
<mrono> yeah
<mrono> when i view permission in naut root is owner
<hmw> mrono 0777 means access to anyone
<hmw> mrono thats a little strange
<mrono> and it doesn't change a thing
<arvind_k> fhoif, ulimit has it
<mrono> i chowned it
<hmw> mrono you could also try sudp chown username:username /media/data
<mrono> that worked
<Myst> unop, im in the dhcpd.conf file, do i need to add a line in the range or...
<mrono> hmw, what about this fstab line, why doesn't it work
<mrono> /dev/sdb1       /media/data     ext2    rw,auto,uid=1000        0       0
<hmw> mrono - okay... so we need to find out, how to make the fstab use the right owner... did you verify, that your user is uid 1000 ?
<Sylphid> Myst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/121325/
<mrono> hmw, i have not, i assumed since the user and system is fresh as of tonight
<arvind_k> mrono, id -u
<roadrock> fhoif: man getfdprm
<Myst> sweet thx guys
<hmw> mrono - pls try to determin that while i google for fstab stuff
<mrono> hmw, it's 1000
<hmw> mrono ok
<acfrazier> is anyone alive in here?
<aniiena> how can I turn up my screen's brightness in ubuntu?
<arvind_k> acfrazier, nope... he just passed away :P
<aniiena> my monitor is old and the backlight is beginning to fade
<acfrazier> haha
<acfrazier> Well I have a bit of a complex problem
<hmw> mrono what does ls -l show, when you mount it via fstab?
<hmw> mrono i mean user:group and rights
<arvind_k> aniiena, use your monitor's keys...
<mrono> hmw, can't mount via fstab, i get an error
<unop> aniiena, you could try xbacklight ... but i doubt it would help if it's a hardware problem
<arvind_k> !ask | acfrazier
<ubottu> acfrazier: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrono> hmw, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<hmw> mrono - what file sys format is it? it is the superblock message, right?
<acfrazier> even with my sound turned all the way up, the volume from the speakers is still very low, and when I plug in headphones to the front headphone jack, it doesn't work. I'm using a laptop.
<reboR> any live help?
<acfrazier> How can I fix that?
<mrono> hmw, yes, and it's ext2
<arvind_k> acfrazier, type alsamixer in the terminal and see the level of mic
<roadrock> acfrazier: is the cdrom volume thumb wheel cranked up per chance?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ...How can i update a specific program that is installed on my system ?
<meoblast001> why do my computers always break?
<arvind_k> cobra-the-joker, sudo apt-get install <package name>
<mrono> hmw, brb testing something
<acfrazier> roadrock: There's no volume wheel on my cd-rom drive
<unop> cobra-the-joker, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install package_name
<roadrock> meoblast001: user error, and sun spots
<roadrock> acfrazier: wild guess.
<cobra-the-joker> unop , for the pre existing packages ????
<arvind_k> acfrazier, check alsamixer...
<arvind_k> cobra-the-joker, ya
<unop> cobra-the-joker, right
<acfrazier> arvind_k: I did, it shows it as 100% master volume, all the way up in the red
<reboR> Sorry to break in, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my backup drive. After installation it loaded fine but i've tried to start it up few times afterward but it loads the background image but not the rest of the desktop or menus.
<arvind_k> acfrazier, see it for the mic
<cobra-the-joker> unop , arvind_k , ok ...thanx
<acfrazier> arvind_k: how?
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, cant you see it there?? in alsamixer...are you using ALSA or pulseaudio... it will be mentioned on the top pf the window
<acfrazier> says PulseAudio
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, hehehe...toasted... want to use ALSA?
<cobra-the-joker> :@ ...urgh ..firefox doesnt want to make videos work
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: if it will fix my problem, then yes
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, ya it will ... http://techitipsandtricks.blogspot.com
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, the second blog there...
<acfrazier> I clicked that link and it said blog not found
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, sorry ... techietipsandtricks.blogspot.com
<acfrazier> mk, I will try this now
<Mrono> hmw, it worked, should be fine now
<hmw> mrono - what did you do to solve it?
<frg22> hello, I am trying to setup a custom context menu item, but it won't work. Settings can be seen here: http://s5.tinypic.com/212s6kn.jpg
<frg22> I was wondering if there was perhaps a nautilus error log or any log that might report why it's not working :|
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: when moving the directory I get this error "mv: cannot stat `/ect/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio': No such file or directory"
<acfrazier> made a typo
<acfrazier> just caught that
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, :)
<reboR>  Sorry to break in, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my backup drive. After installation it loaded fine but i've tried to start it up few times afterward but it loads the background image but not the rest of the desktop or menus.
<hmw> gah - now my ubuntu cant update, too. it says 404 on ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgersql-8.3.5-0ubuntu0.8.4_i386.deb
<diuneigh> can anyone help me on a fresh install of 8.10 ubuntu?
<frg22> diuneigh: what do you need help with?
<hmw> mrono - what did you do to solve it?
<diuneigh> I'm installing it on my p4 machine.. but I get a ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ prompt with the live CD and install options..
<Droopsta915> What format does a file have to be to burn and watch a dvd?
<ericstewart> Droopsta915: Depends on what your using to burn it. Normally its an ISO.
<Droopsta915> I have a wms file, madefrom a dvd
<diuneigh> •frg22• any ideas?
<Droopsta915> wma, sorry
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, after the 3rd step make sure in Sounds everything is set to alsa
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: I was just about to say after doing all that it still says PulseAudio
<frg22> diuneigh: hmm, not sure why gnome or kde wouldn't boot. Are there any errors?
<diuneigh> •frg22• nope...I even d/l and burned it on another disc.
<cobra___> is there is another browser better than firefox .....coz firefox dont operate videos :(
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: Where can I find this to make sure it's set right?
<ericstewart> Droopsta915: You'll need to find an application that can convert that WMA to an ISO before you burn it. Or it won't play in most DVD players.
<kalvin_> i dont know if anyone would know this..but is there a program that will let me stream music from my computer to a windows mobile phone?
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: if you mean in the volume control it says Playback: ALSA PCM on front:0
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: Will I need to reboot for this to take effect?
<CarbOon> Hii Rooom
<CarbOon> Help me in Enabeling CGI / perl script from Apache in Ubuntu..................
<Droopsta915> Does ubuntu have a program to convert files to iso?
<CarbOon> i hav configured all thngs but dont know what is prob its not executing.. :(
<CarbOon> any body know .. how to enable CGI script in apache ?
<blahbleh> haven't done anything like it myself, but have you tried http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/cgi.html ?
<Mrono> I need to play WMA files, how do i do that
<NFischer> Mrono, you could install vlc player
<Mrono> what about amarok
<CarbOon> thanks i read it
<NFischer> Mrono, it deals with wma files
<abra> Mrono, use Media::Player :)
<blahbleh> hello ubntuers :) is there any reason why detection of a USB just plugged in could be slow? I'm using pam-usb to authenticate, so it'd be nice if it was fast, but it takes a few seconds for it to realise I've plugged in a USB. is there some HAL polling option i can change or something?
<hmw> !codecs | mrono
<ubottu> mrono: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mrono> hmw, thanks
<onats> is there a sun/open office channel?
<click170> How do you get the main menubar in gnome to go from the right side of the screen back to the top?  What the fuck are you supposd to grab onto?
<acfrazier> Gah, no dice. Switched to ALSA, volume still low even at 100%, plugin headset and no volume from it
<hmw> click170 - its tricky but doable... keep trying to find a place. close programs, if you can
<blahbleh> click170: one way is to right click RIGHT on the edge of the panel, and go into panel properties, otherwise close programs as hmw said, or delete an applet and put it back later
<Mrono> wjat
<Mrono> what's the best way to rip dvd's into .avi files
<blahbleh> seeing as no-one's replying, mrono: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/10/07/how-to-rip-a-dvd-in-ubuntu-to-avi-the-easy-way/ or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip perhaps? i don't know myself, though
<hmw> mrono - there is no best way of doing things, because it relates to your taste. i like mencoder the most.
<ianm_> is it possible to apt-get older versions of a package?  to see a list of versions with release dates?
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to turn off visuals in the totem firefox plugin?
<Mrono> alright i'll check it out
<owen1> any lightweight browser that support JS and flash and is not FF?
<kindofabuzz> ff rules
<arghh2d2> owen1: not free
<hmw> owen1 - hmm... not sure, but maybe konqueror
<kindofabuzz> midora?
<owen1> if not exist, only JS support will be tolerable as well.
<kindofabuzz> or whatever it's called
<arghh2d2> opera
<kindofabuzz> opera is not lightweight
<ianm_> owen1: http://projects.gnome.org/epiphany/
<kindofabuzz> lynx
<hmw> owen1 - konqueror has JS for sure. go to synaptics and examine the internet section to see more browsers.
<kindofabuzz> =)
<hmw> kindofabuzz - lynx has no JS
<kindofabuzz> hmw, it was a joke
<Droopsta915> mrono:I'm playin a  wma movie right now using vlc media player
<hmw> kindofabuzz - sure, but it would be real lightweight *g*
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to turn off visuals in the totem firefox plugin?
<arghh2d2>  ya not gonna find much in the way of "lightweight" playin flash.
<kindofabuzz> flash is heavy as you can get
<owen1> hmw: i know of epiphany and dillo . not sure about JS.
<hmw> kindofabuzz - be very cautious making jokes here. newbies might take you seriously
<kindofabuzz> hmw, true dat
<Daft_Punk> i try playing secondlife on my laptop on linux and it is very slow, is it the beta client or is it linux, or is it my comp?
<Mrono> hmw, how do you rip it with mencoder, i installed mplayer, is it in the documentation?
<blahbleh> Daft_Punk: to see if it's your comp, i guess you could compare it to: http://secondlife.com/support/sysreqs.php ?
<Daft_Punk> blahbleh, i have at least double those specs
<Daft_Punk> blahbleh, actually i have the recommended specs for vid card and ram, proc is better
<arghh2d2> great, now go break something
<acfrazier> hey um
<acfrazier> I have a new problem, I changed sound to ALSA so my sound wouldn't be so low at 100%, this is now fixed. A new problem cropped up and the 2nd one isn't resolved. The new problem is when I turn the volume down it turns off the volume way before it reaches the bottom of the meter. The 2nd problem was plugging in a headset doesn't work, you can't hear anything.
<blahbleh> Daft_Punk: perhaps the second life support might be of more help? http://secondlife.com/support/
<Daft_Punk> k thx
<namasamaran> arni
<acfrazier> So does anyone know how I can resolve this problem?
<tiger_90__> my sound just quit. what do I do?
<r00tb33r> Can anyone help me with my acer aspire one?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne r00tb33r
<tiger_90__> my sound quit? how do I fix it?
<r00tb33r> Thanks bazhang I have been to that site and done what they said but it never fixed my problem
<hmw> tiger_90__ you are looking for a way to restart your sound server, but i cant tell you how. google might know the answer.
<mib_3e77pl> hello, my laptop (compaq r3000) does not seem to come out of standby when running ubuntu 8.04, it just stays at a black screen
<acfrazier> Mine doesn't go into standby at all, I just get a blinking _ when I press Fn + Sleep
<mib_3e77pl> oh
<tiger_90__> hmw, it quit after the latest update for 8.10
<iCondoulo> how would I start GDM in low graphics mode?
<ianm_> how can I use an older version of my video driver (intel)?
<mib_3e77pl> iCondoulo: do you mean use the vesa xorg driver
<iCondoulo> yeah. So I can get in, install Ubuntu, etc, etc. because Ubuntu wants to use a resolution/refresh rate my monitor doesn't support
<hmw> tiger_90__ as a last resort, reboot will repair your sound usually. better google and learn how to restart it via terminal
<mib_3e77pl> iCondoulo: are you booting from the live cd
<Peddy> When I select my Windows installation from the GRUB menu, I get the error "A Disk Read Error Occured, press ctrl-alt-delete to restart". Windows is on a different hard drive, and when I set it to boot from the windows-hdd in the BIOS, it boots fine. Could someone please help me get this working?
<iCondoulo> mib_3e77pl, yeah. I'm currently in a command line.
<acfrazier> I have a new problem, I changed sound to ALSA so my sound wouldn't be so low at 100%, this is now fixed. A new problem cropped up and the 2nd one isn't resolved. The new problem is when I turn the volume down it turns off the volume way before it reaches the bottom of the meter. The 2nd problem was plugging in a headset doesn't work, you can't hear anything.
<mib_3e77pl> ok, well if you put in your cd, i think one of the F keys lets you specify the low graphics modes
<kurrata> Peddy:  is your windows on master or slave disk?
<mib_3e77pl> i think its F4 or F5
<Peddy> kurrata, they're both SATA.
<acfrazier> Peddy: Are you by chance the same Peddy from #itouch?
<Peddy> acfrazier, why yes I am.
<Peddy> :P
<acfrazier> :P
<tiger_90__> hmw, ive rebooted a couple of times and it still wont work.
<mib_3e77pl> iCondoulo: press the F5 or F4 key after you enter the language
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, didnt the blog help?
<hmw> tiger_90__ oh, thats a different problem then. but i dont know about sound, so i cant help really. sorry. maybe someone else here can help you.
<Peddy> I've done both an mbrfix on the Windows partition, done a fs check from withing the Windows recovery thing, and done fixboot.
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: It resolved the issue of the sound being too low, but when I go to turn it down about 2/3 of the way down the sound is muted completely when it shouldn't be. Also plugging in a headset generates no sound.
<tiger_90__> hmw, thanks for your help though!
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, type alsamixer and check the levels for the mic...
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I check what release of Ubuntu I am running?
<arvind_khadri> Ascavasaion, lsb_release -a
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: Master is 82%, PCM 100%, front 100% I see no entry for "Mic"
<tiger_90__> arvind_khadri, I am using headphones and I get no sound either.
<Ascavasaion> arvind_khadri: Thank you... I am running Hardy... is that correct?
<arvind_khadri> Ascavasaion, you would get to know that from the command i gave
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, go to sounds and check whether you have an entry for mic.
<Ascavasaion> arvind_khadri: I got it from that command you gave.  Is it the current version?
<arvind_khadri> tiger_90__, first check the levels in alsamixer. and see whether you have plugged the jack correctly or not
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: No, there is not. Not under any of the 3 things in the dropdown menu either.
<arvind_khadri> Ascavasaion, its the current LTS release ..the latest stable release is ibex...
<Ascavasaion> arvind_khadri: And how do I upgrade to ibex?
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, change the default mixer to alsa...
<kurrata> Peddy:  you boot from ubuntu or windows hard drive when you trun on pc?
<Ascavasaion> arvind_khadri: Or is Hardy the latest?
<tiger_90__> arvind_khadri, everything is plugged in correctly. it just quit without me even messing with the sound.
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: Still dead in the water. No sound from headphones, there's no entry for Mic either in Sounds nor Alsamixer.\
<blahbleh> Ascavasaion: to do a distro upgrade, you can run "sudo do-release-upgrade" in a terminal. intrepid ibex (8.10) is the latest
<meoblast001> how do i make ubuntu avoid broken sections of my ram?
<Mrono> how do i get a init.d script to auto start
<Gumby> Does anyone here know why I can not adjust the size of the "Name" column in Nautilus to be smaller?  I can make it larger but not smaller
<Ascavasaion> arvind_khadri: Thank you so much.
<Ascavasaion> arvind_khadri: I get a "no new release found" message.
<arvind_khadri> Ascavasaion, you can update to ibex if you like
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: There isn't an entry in Sounds for Mic
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: I'm using just headphones, sound is my primary concern
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, check the levels of your mic
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, using the hardware
<Peddy> I accidentally deleted a partition table, now a disk shows as unallocated space... Is this reversable/recoverable?
<Gumby> Peddy, what filesystem?
<Peddy> Gumby, NTFS
<aboSamoor> Hi, every time I start pidgin it uses the same status message ! how can I change that ?
<acfrazier> arvind_khadri: Where?
<Gumby> aboSamoor, prefs->status/idle->status at startup
<quibbler> aboSamoor: right click on icon choose change status then new
<Peddyt> Gumby, hehe, testdisk seems to have re-made the partition table, trying it out.
<aboSamoor> Gumby, Thanks it works :)
<Firerouge> Is it possiable to download the development copy of ubuntu 9.04
<acfrazier> theres an ubuntu 9.04?!?!
<arghh2d2> Firerouge: yeah, the current stable release
<kurrata> Firerouge:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<arghh2d2> "stable"
<Firerouge> Thanks for the link
<arghh2d2> lemmings
<indos> semarang
<acfrazier> What's the name of the commandline download tool?
<kurrata> acfrazier:  wget
<arghh2d2> acfrazier: apt
<Firerouge> 211
<arghh2d2> wget
<lianimator> is there any editor in Ubuntu that allows you to copy text as RTF?
<ThomasWaldmann> Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine.
<ThomasWaldmann> hah!
<acfrazier> Is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso < a livecd as well?
 * ThomasWaldmann had strange I/O errors with 8.10 alt install cd, likely same problem
<mstksg> can i cancel a package download/installation
<mstksg> from the command line?
<kurrata> mstksg:  ctr+c or z
<mstksg> i figured. but i was afraid it'd damage something
<Dracie> kurrata, not ctrl z
<mstksg> would apt-get remove fix it?
<mstksg> thanks, Dracie.
<Dracie> mstksg, control c sends the end signal to a process
<Dracie> control z just suspends it in the background
<mstksg> thanks
<Dracie> i made the same mistake a year ago too
<arghh2d2> what if he's using synaptic! shit yall are some sorry assed tech support
<acfrazier> rofl
<mstksg> i'm not using synaptic from command line.
<blahbleh> i don't know about anyone else, but i've had problems cancelling things when they're installing (not when they're downloading, but when it's actually installing the program)... i normally try to cancel before it starts installing
<mstksg> can i apt-get remove the half-downloaded/half-installed packages and fix everything? or will they just go away by themselves
<acfrazier> apt-get clean
<acfrazier> should do the trick
<mstksg> thanks
<n2diy> I'm cloning this box to some newer hardware, so far I've moved my /home directory, but that didn't bring my apps, with it, what else should I copy to the target box?
<arghh2d2> mstksg: they should go away, but this is ubuntu after all
<mstksg> is there a force-quit escape sequence?
<mstksg> just for future reference
<n2diy> mstksg: ctrl+c or ctrl+z
<mstksg> ctrl+c just sends an end signal; ctrl+x suspends it
<mstksg> *ctrl+z
<hmw> n2diy - boot from live cd, mount the drives and cp the whole / structure
<mstksg> er, i'll just keep on opening a new screen and running htop.
<hmw> n2diy - read the man page of cp for furter info about neccesary switches (permissions) - i think its "-a"
<arghh2d2> mstksg: there's also: killall whatever
<kurrata> mstksg:  ctr+alt+backspace kills all grapish stuff
<boot_loop> sup folks
<mstksg> thanks, all
<n2diy> hmw: roger that, I was hoping for something less drastic. :)
<cooldduuudde> guys i got a prob running google earth
<cooldduuudde>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Could not create directory:
<cooldduuudde> /root/.googleearth/Cache
<cooldduuudde> any ideas?
<DIFH-iceroot> cooldduuudde: why running that as root?
<cooldduuudde> I'm not
<hmw> cooldduuudde - dont login as root. some apps dont work when logged in as root
<cooldduuudde> I'm running it as a normal user
<acfrazier> Is there a way to fix the problem of no sound with a headser
<acfrazier> set*
<mstksg> so i'm booting ubuntu from my flash drive.  1.5 of that is reserved for actual files, as a portable file bank.  my suspicions are confirmed, and i can't access those files while running ubuntu.  any ideas/solutions?
<hmw> cooldduuudde - /root is the home dir of the root user
<DIFH-iceroot> cooldduuudde: cant be, because a normal user can not create content on /root/
<arghh2d2> gotta love an operating system with a command as basic as "killall"
<dr_Willis> acfrazier,  i would say cjheck the forums. and find out your exact sound card chipset.  ive seen others in here ask about that. but never seen a definitive answer on it.
<ecoasian> I
<cooldduuudde> yeah. so can i make some config changes after wich it will make that directory home or sumthing, that can be accessed by a normal user?
<PanjiHitam> hiiiiii
<mstksg> sup
<NFischer> PanjiHitam, Ointment?
<ecoasian> where can i find help with file permissions on external drives
<Gnea>         
<Besogon> HI! Well, I have installed gnome and xfce. After that main menu in xfce big knot. What can I doing with that?
<cooldduuudde> im waiting for an answer guys
<acfrazier> dr_Willis: are there people on the orum at this hour?
<Gnea> bah, wrong key
<Besogon> And what for have I ~/.cache/xfce4 in my home dir?
<Gnea> !patience | cooldduuudde
<ubottu> cooldduuudde: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hmw> ecoasian - external drives should work normally regarding perms. maybe its not ext3 but ntfs?
<dr_Willis> acfrazier,  the forums are not 'irc' chat. :) itsmessage boards. Its very very  likely that your question has been asked on the forums befor.. and proberly answered..
<cooldduuudde> sry i didn't mean to sound impolite
<ecoasian> hmw, latest updates have removed all of the file permissions. Can read but no write. Previously I could.
<mstksg> it's chill.
<Dracie> ecoasian, what file?
<Gnea> cooldduuudde: as long as the directory and permissions are set right on it, you can change it in the /etc/passwd file
<hmw> ecoasian - ic. i have no idea what could have happened. maybe you want to look into the way, how it is mounted. fstab maybe? hmm.
<Dracie> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<cooldduuudde> hmmm..lemme try dat, gnea
<hmw> gnea cooldduuudde - better not. find out, why google earth runs as root
<ecoasian> I cannot write any file to the USB harddrive. Was fine before updates.
<NFischer> ubottu, easy man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy man
<Gnea> hmw: pardon?
<ecoasian> Dracie: I could write to USB drive before updates.
<Gnea> cooldduuudde: although, I'm not sure what purpose it would serve, other than potentially messing up your system
<hmw> gnea - his program tries to use /root as home dir. this seems not to be intentionally, cooldude said, he didnt log in as root. well.. maybe he has and didnt notice somehow or there is another reason, why google earth wants to write to /root. so changing permissions would not solve the real problem and probably introduce new ones.
<Gnea> hmw: probably due to sudo
<hmw> gneat cooldduuudde - sudo might be the reason. did you start g-earth with sudo?
<cooldduuudde> nope
<Dracie> ecoasian, you need to change the ownership of it probably sudo chown username:username /media/jumpdrive
<hmw> cooldduuudde - enter "whoami" in a terminal to determine, as what user you are logged on
<Gnea> cooldduuudde: then forget my suggestion, the error you recieved was correct.
<x_O> deathly pissed
<Gnea> x_O: because?
<cooldduuudde> I'm not able 2 run it as root as well
<mstksg> poor guy
<mstksg> he was a pretty cool dude, too.
<dapper> hello can I need some help here
<Gnea> !ask | dapper
<x_O> number one because my sisters white trash girlfriedn drank half a gallon of my milk which was for ME and MY cereal
<ubottu> dapper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x_O> secondly
<ecoasian> Both terms and thunar show it as belonging to all users for read/write.
<x_O> i try to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<x_O> and nvidia RAPES my computer around
<x_O> saying it doesnt have any compatible drivers
<Gnea> ...
<kurrata> ecoasian:  tried writing as root?
<ecoasian> kurrata: Yes, sure did
 * Gnea never knew that nvidia had the physical capability to 'rape'
<x_O> well it does
<Gnea> got a picture?
<dapper> I want to uninstall squid proxy from my server how can I do that??
<dapper> I want to uninstall squid proxy from my server how can I do that??
<Gnea> x_O: I mean, we can solve the nvidia issue... but crying over spilled milk won't get you anywhere.
<dapper> helllo
<dapper> ??
<Gnea> !repeat | dapper
<ubottu> dapper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mstksg> gnea: sudo nvidia rape now
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> x_O: okay, what nvidia card do you have?
<blahbleh> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kurrata> dapp3r-drak3:  did you tried apt-get remove?
<dapp3r-drak3> already hev..but the script on init.d....is lost
<dapp3r-drak3> how can I returned
<cobra-the-joker> i am tired ..... i cant play flash videos :((
<x_O> ubuntu is a rapist
<x_O> why the hell cant i keep my same driver?
<x_O> is that too much to ask
 * dr_Willis wonders why people feel the need to rant and rave on the channel.
<ecoasian> x_0, that's not funny in the slightest. You are skirting the rules regarding propriety on the channel.
<dapp3r-drak3> can someone help me out??
 * Gnea wonders why other people feel the need to disrespect other people and then bring it in here
<Barridus> did you try the adobe flash on medibuntu repo, cobra-the-joker?
<ecoasian> out like trout!
<cobra-the-joker> Barridus , dont think so
<acfrazier> dr_Willis: I found something on the forum but it didn't help in the slightest
<lcukx41> hi, very annoying but hopefully simple bug:   all apps start minimized, google tells me nothing, any ideas how to make apps open normally again?
<quibbler> Gnea: no breakfast...a very important meal
<Gnea> quibbler: cereal can easily be substituted with something else
<lcukx41> like wine
<quibbler> Gnea: yes it can
<Barridus> cobra-the-joker, what adobe flash sources have you tried?  the ubuntu repo, the downloadable installer on adobe.com?
<endboss> a
<rohan> i am using (k)ubuntu 8.04. somehow from a few days my splash on bootup ends prematurely, and i am presented with the init messages. when the messaged "Reading files needed to boot" appears, splash screen dies. how do i prevent that from happening?
<endboss> My external drive is no longer detected and mounted correctly, i think the power went off today, dmesg log - > http://pastebin.com/m18f1c130 any help?
<nmlinuz> hello. Is anyone working with p45, ich10 chipsets?? i want to buy a motherboard with this chipsets. Are these supported???
<endboss> default 7.10 2.6.22-16-generic
<lcukx41> nmlinuz: i find chipset searches better with google - people give nice walkthroughs of the troubles they had
<nmlinuz> lcukx41: i searched at google but i didn't find any final result :\
<quibbler> nmlinuz: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupport
<lcukx41> heh likewise, try using the motherboard model or machine model
<Gnea> lcukx41: never heard of gnome/metacity doing that before... what version of ubuntu is that?
<lcukx41> err latest, the closest i read was that when 3d drivers go on they alter the setting, but i havent got that driver on any more
<lcukx41> theres no mention of the setting being user configurable..
<hmw> lcukx41 gnea - maybe its some compiz setting? i am checking mine now
<lcukx41> 8.10 ibex
<lcukx41> it drives me potty everytime i open this laptop
<Gnea> hmw: doubt it, compiz only controls how the graphics on the screen are displayed, not now the windows react
<dapp3r-drak3> hellloo?
<prabuddha> can anyone help me turn on my wireless?
<themusic1od1> io
<hmw> gnea - compiz has some possibilites that one would expect of a window manager. i didnt find any settings anyways.
<prabuddha> i have a asus n50v
<CentHOGG> back
<acfrazier> anyone know how to kill a wine process, I just accidentally ran a virus in wine
<acfrazier> <.<
<kalvin_> hi can someone help, i installed a program called edna that streams music, but i can only do it within my network, how can i set it to stream using any connection?
<endboss> port forwarding on router set?
<Incarus> acfrazier, "ps -u username"
<kurrata> acfrazier:  ps -x find wine processes and then kill
<unop> acfrazier, killall wine
<Incarus> acfrazier, if you can't kill it: "kill -s KILL process"
<hmw> lcukx41 maybe this brings you further in your investigation: Unfortunately Gnome doesn't manage the state of windows at all. It has to do with the back end being metacity. However, there is hope. There's a program called devils pie that is supposed to allow you to accomplish the kind of window management that you're looking for in Gnome. Just search for devils pie on Google and it comes up at the first result.
<acfrazier> It doesn't appear to be running anymore, Wine crashed because it didn't emulate it right probably
<lcukx41> thanks hmw, ill have a look now
<hmw> lcukx41 - that was a response to someone actually WANTING the minimized start
<lcukx41> heh i keep missing things and know its not normal behaviour, ive been in and out of every dialog in the system hunting for the ellusive tick!
<Shendelzare> hi, I've got a trouble
<Shendelzare> no alsaconf on my computer
<Shendelzare> apt-get install alsa-utils
<wadihel-ghossoub> hey
<Shendelzare> doesn't help
<wadihel-ghossoub> does ubuntu work on parallels in mac?
<Shendelzare> remove && install doesn't help either
<aolko> Hello all!
<wadihel-ghossoub> hi aolko
<Incarus> Shendelzare, you mean asoundconf
<aolko> How to install themes on COMPIZ?
<wadihel-ghossoub> its easy aolko
<wadihel-ghossoub> just do some google search aolko
<Incarus> where is no alsaconf, Shendelzare
<Shendelzare> Incarus, omg, thx :\
<aolko> i founded themes,but i not founded articles "how to..?"
<Incarus> Shendelzare, no problem
<wadihel-ghossoub> in compiz
<wadihel-ghossoub> there is a section for themes
<wadihel-ghossoub> aolko: a 5 year old can do it
<link0ln> hi all )
<hmw> lcukx41 also look at this: https://www.redhat.com/archives/phoebe-list/2003-January/msg01259.html
<quibbler> aolko: maybe try in #compiz-fusion
<kurrata> wadihel-ghossoub : http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=183368
<Incarus> aolko, this could help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244710
<kurrata> aolko:  http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=183368 it says you can instal emerald to manige your compiz themes
<lcukx41> hmw, the nuke it from orbit approach to configuration management!
<lcukx41> thanks though, ill dig into gconf and see what i can find
<hmw> lcukx41 - huh? meaning, you did it?
<dayo2> i disabled pulseaudio and switched everything to alsa, and now my ff3 flash videos have no sound. what to do?
<hmw> lcukx41 - ah ic
<taz_white95> has any one had any problem is pidgin on Ubunut 8.10
<lcukx41> hmw, meaning the guy fixed his problem by deleting all his settings.  looking at devilspie it looks like a band aid, if nothing else ill check there, but its likely some hidden registry setting.  ill spend a while browsing the tree.  thanks for tips
<Incarus> dayo2, do you use the adobe's flash player?
<dayo2> Incarus: yes i do
<Incarus> dayo2, do the other apps work?
<dayo2> Icarus: kaffeine, totem, pidgin... the apps i use seem fine
<dayo2> Incarus ^
<hmw> lcukx41 - didnt you say, some install seems to be the cause? what did you install? any idea, what it could have done?
<Myst> Hello, i am trying to configure the UFW firewall for Ubuntu, the default is set to allow but whenever i enable it all clients lost all internet access... is there another text based Firewall or does anyone have any ideas how to fix this? I am trying to only allow internet for specific IPs
<lcukx41> hmw, the only non standard thing ive done was switched appearance/visual effects on, saw the wobbly windows for a bit, then turned it all off cos it was wasteful
<dayo2> Myst: Firehol
<dayo2> Myst: it's in the repo. also: http://firehol.sourceforge.net/
<Incarus> Myst, ubuntu got the iptables firewall
<magnetron> !firewall | Myst
<ubottu> Myst: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dayo2> brb
<Myst> thx ill look into both iptables and Firehol
<hmw> lcukx41 - does it happen with compiz disabled? (install fusion-icon to turn off compiz without loosing the settings)
<hmw> lcukx41 - did you ever use the "save session" feature?
<Cybix> I use Ubuntu 8.10 and I would like to be able to run my current windows partition as a virtual machine (i'd prefer qemu). Is there a way to make an image file for qemu from that partition? When i google I can't find anything about this.
<lcukx41> hmw, i have compiz disabled, and ive never saved session, every reboot things are back to start
<hmw> lcukx41 - oh. how do you trigger the error then?
<mozart> h
<mozart> l'
<mozart> p
<lcukx41> i open an application, instead of starting where i expect (like normal windows or other linux systems) the app starts and flashes in the task bar and is never shown properly
<quibbler> !enter | mozart
<ubottu> mozart: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<silf> привет всем
<quibbler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Incarus> !list
<diuneigh> can anyone help me on a fresh install of 8.10 ubuntu?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Incarus> diuneigh, sure, whats the problem?
<diuneigh> I'm installing it on my p4 machine.. but I get a ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ prompt with the live CD and install options..
<kos_> hi to all
<Incarus> diuneigh, try "sudo xinit"
<kos_> sudo xinit
<diuneigh> ok.. will do..
<kos_> ping -c 2 google.bg
<diuneigh> will that bring up the GUI?
<Incarus> diuneigh, i hope so
<diuneigh> thanks.
<arvind_khadri> acfrazier, the cd you had asked for isnt a stable release and its not a live cd
<Incarus> diuneigh, The Ubuntu Live CD does not have the an option to install to the hard drive.
<joel1> hey
<hmw> lcukx41 - i am out of ideas. maybe looking at the source of the devil thing (for finding out, how it does the positioning) might give you a clue, where to look for the error.
<joel1> ay
<shabgard> hi Dear
<joel1> im new :)
<joel1> first time linux user
<Incarus> joel1, never say hello in an irc with 1319 users
<shabgard> I have a problem with client LDAP
<lcukx41> hmw, yeah im following up on a number of things you mentioned and related searches, thanks for looking
<Nytrix> lol
<shabgard> My client problem is this :
 * lcukx41 will get to the bottom of this soon :)  (or throw laptop through the window) ;)
<co_cari> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Nytrix> hi
<Nytrix> :)
<shabgard> I coudn't join  with LDAP server But when in terminal tiped
<Nytrix> joel how can we help u today?
<shabgard> ldapsearch -H ldap://152.109.248.2 -b ou=qaz,dc=unileveriran,dc=com -x uid=mansoor.amiri
<felixsulla> What is an alternate to firefox on Ubuntu?
<Incarus> Nytrix, he is off
<co_cari> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Nytrix> ooops
<shabgard> this message saw:
<Incarus> felixsulla, opera: www.opera.com
<shabgard> dn: uid=mansoor.amiri,ou=People,ou=qaz,dc=unileveriran,dc=com
<co_cari> tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
<felixsulla> Anything besides Opera?
<quibbler> !browsers | felixsulla
<hmw> felixsulla - opera, konqueror, ... go to synaptic and examine the "internet" section, there are stile more browsers
<ubottu> felixsulla: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<shabgard> uid: mansoor.amiri
<shabgard> loginShell: /bin/bash
<chu_> hey guys - what's the general thought of xmonad?
<Incarus> felixsulla, oepra is the best
<shabgard> shadowMin: -1
<shabgard> shadowMax: 999999
<shabgard> shadowWarning:
<felixsulla> Hmm, that !browsers shortcut makes me think that gets asked a lot :)
<Nytrix> firefox vs opera
<shabgard> can you help me?
<shabgard> for join with LDAP
<Nytrix> !xmonad
<elnano> alguine de barcelona???
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmonad
<Lukemob> hi, each time I start up apache2 deamon it asks me for a password of RSA used in SSL certificate.. how can I cross that, so it wont ask again
<elnano> sudo
<Nytrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shabgard> yooohoo...any thing else?
<chu_> I believe it's a WM Nytrix - if you're interested.
<chu_> http://xmonad.org/ - sorry Nyrtix
<Nytrix> whats a WM?
<Nytrix> ok
<Nytrix> np
<shabgard> hi dear
<shabgard> I have a problem with client LDAP
<olskolirc> I had to give myself permissions to edit my kmenuedit sudo chown -R username .config/ and now that I can make an entry, the entries aren't showing up in my kmenu...how do I fix this
<chu_> It sounds pretty good for a laptop (lightweight), just wondering if I'll ever have to bust out some foo, cause my Haskell is terrible.
<olskolirc> and don't tell me to ask in #kde they are all sleep
<shabgard> My client problem is this :
<shabgard> I coudn't join  with LDAP server But when in terminal tiped
<Incarus> shabgard, ask in one line
<benschwarz> hey folks
<shabgard> ldapsearch -H ldap://152.109.248.2 -b ou=qaz,dc=unileveriran,dc=com -x uid=mansoor.amiri
<Incarus> argh
<shabgard> this message saw:
<benschwarz> How can I background a process? nohup doesn't appear to work on this process..
<shabgard> dn: uid=mansoor.amiri,ou=People,ou=qaz,dc=unileveriran,dc=com
<chu_> <process> & ?
<shabgard> can you help me?
<Fudged_that_up> Hi guys! I have a problem that might be easier to solve by re-installing. I just installed and the drive i have is 1tb but it's only partitioned to use 4.6gb - clearly this is not right - qtparted gives me an error - "Error: File system was not cleanly unmounted! You should run e2fsck. Modifying an unclean file system could cause severe corruption." whats the cure?
<felixsulla> Is Opera available in synaptic? If so, what do you search for?
<Incarus> Fudged_that_up,  have you parted with ext3?
<Incarus> felixsulla, no at opera.com
<kurrata> Fudged_that_up:  run e2fsck?
<Fudged_that_up> it should be, and tried that i had error too, i'll see what it says this time
<quibbler> felixsulla: http://www.opera.com/download/
<Incarus> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<chu_> He's on the partition though, how would he unmount it?
<ReAn> Is there any docs availiable about ubuntu's init scripts? im trying to re-write one and i can't find some functions referenced... there a doc page?
<Incarus> Fudged_that_up,what filesystem you've got, ext3?
<shabgard> any thing else that response for me?
<Fudged_that_up> I get thge error: device or resorce busy......
<shabgard> yooohooo
<Incarus> i think you need ext4 for 1tb, Fudged_that_up
<Fudged_that_up> partitioned with ext3
<shabgard> ahoo
<Fudged_that_up> !oh!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh!
<tesla> close
<Fudged_that_up> new install would be easier wouldn't iut
<shabgard> yoohooo...
<hmw> felixsulla - i just found it in my synaptics - package name "opera"
<naranco> flash stopped working since the last update cycle. no audio, video sometimes works (when it doesnt, doesnt advance)
<Incarus> hmw, opera isn't opensource
<naranco> others with similar issues?
<chu_> Well, wait until Jaunty - which comes with ext4, or you can play risqué and try Jaunty alpha 4, updating your kernel etc.
<shabgard> anything else help for me?
<Incarus> naranco, do you use firefox?
<hmw> Incarus - uhm... maybe i have it due to some extra repositories...
<shabgard> anything else help for me?
<Incarus> hmw, yes
<naranco> Incarus: I DO
<shabgard> anything else help for me?
<morphles> i installed ubuntu on a laptop, everything seems to be fine, except one weird and annoyng thing: when i switch on and ubuntu "starts" to load it seems to actualy do nothing, but if press and gold some key it loads (the bard that moves left right is stopped if no key is pressed) and after progress bar appears i can release the key and loading continues normaly. Any suggestions how to repair this (ubuntu 8.10)
<hmw> !patience | shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fudged_that_up> chu_ when is it released and if i try it now would i get to go proper without complkete re-instal?
<rvn> i need a way to either play a sound every time a key is pressed, or else run a command every time a key is pressed
<rvn> ideas?
<Incarus> naranco, do "ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins"
<naranco> it was working before Incarus
<naranco> let me c
<Incarus> i know
<olskolirc> I had to give myself permissions to edit my kmenuedit sudo chown -R username .config/ and now that I can make an entry, the entries aren't showing up in my kmenu...how do I fix this
<chu_> April it will be stable... Have a look at #ubuntu+1, but pay attention to the title - I'm staying on 8.10 ('cause it works), even though Jaunty offers some fix.
<Incarus> olskolirc, change permission back
<naranco> flashplugin-alternative.so  libtotem-mully-plugin.so libtotem-basic-plugin.so    libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so libtotem-gmp-plugin.so Incarus
<olskolirc> and then what Incarus I don't know what it used to be
<olskolirc> through out alll the directries
<Incarus> olskolirc, don't know
<ReAn> Question: Quickest way to figure out what runmode i'm in @ console ?
<Fudged_that_up> would a jaunty cd over write everything or allow an upgrade?
<Incarus> naranco, you can try to reinstall
<olskolirc> wo I have kmenuedit halfway fixed----how do i get my entries to show up now
<Fudged_that_up> and allow a fix to my problem as my 4.6gb is full and i have wasted my whole day
<chu_> You could update through your manager, go to #ubuntu+1 they will tell you :p
<naranco> re-install what Incarus
<diuneigh> •Incarus• I typed sudo xinit but I got a series of errors. ... I read your other message.. how can i install 8.10 to the hdd then?
<Incarus> naranco, try "sudo killall -s KILL firefox" and retry
<rvn> i need a way to either play a sound every time a key is pressed, or else run a command every time a key is pressed
<Incarus> naranco, reinstall flash player
<chu_> I can't answer that Fudged_that_up, I don't know.
<shabgard> I don' know ..but I have one big broblem
<Fudged_that_up> thank you guys will try there. your help has been really appreciated. I know a little more i understand a bit more
<Incarus> rvn, do you want to programm a keylogger?
<shabgard> please help me for this problem
<Incarus> shabgard, nobody got an idea
<nomadix> Could anyone help out with a php/mysql question?
<Incarus> nomadix, wrong chat
<Shendelzare> well, my audio card outputs sound correctly from audacious and vlc, if i select OSS as output device, but alsa / pulse fails to perform it's job. How can i reconfigure alsa/pulse to make them work properly? I've tried reinstalling, but this didn't help
<nomadix> you are correct.
<shabgard> what is it?
<chu_> shabgard - I can only say read http://swoolley.org/man.cgi/ldap - I have no experience with ldap (and I assume most people here are the same).
<Shendelzare> kupa@microlab:~$ lspci|grep device
<Shendelzare> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<hmw> ReAn "runlevel"
<Incarus> Shendelzare, turn up the volume from alsa with the alsamixer
<naranco> killall firefox seems to have done the trick Incarus. very strange, after the update i did reboot.. video remains very choppy though
<naranco> thx Incarus
<hmw> ReAn or "who -r"
<Shendelzare> Incarus, it's up :)
<Incarus> naranco, the flash plugin did stuck with firefox
<tuna-fish> Hi, how can you change the language setting of an user?
<Incarus> naranco, seems to be a bug in adobes flahs player
<badyto> Hi! can someone help me? I just got the new Live CD but the window manager doesnt start :(
<chu_> badyto, is it 9.04?
<Incarus> badyto, do it print an error?
<fixius> hey guys does anyone use ssh tunneling
<badyto> no its 8.10 but my video card is ati hd 3850
<chu_> The new ati update?
<shabgard> I'm sorry...i don't interesting thoes...thoes are diffrent for me...:::(((
<badyto> nope, no error, just black screen
<Incarus> badyto, try "sudo xinit"
<hmw> !ask | fixius
<ubottu> fixius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<badyto> but where to type this? my screen is off
<Incarus> badyto, first control+alt+f1
<homeskill> where should i set system wide environment variables, /etc/profile?
<shabgard> I don't know
<badyto> ok, im going to try the "sudo xinit" :) thanx
<Incarus> homeskill, i think with "set"
<chu_> Fudged_that_up - you may find this (http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome) interesting.
<fixius> alright when i connect to a ssh server on a remote network using the ssh vpn tutorial from ubuntu i get tunnel device open failed could not request tunnel forwarding and yes i did use sudo
<Fudged_that_up> I did a default install telling it to use the whole disk. it says there is no space left it says it's formated to 4.6gb
<Incarus> fixius, firewall is active
<fixius> Incarus, yes there are two nat firewalls in between there however it has worked in the past
<Incarus> Fudged_that_up, yeah, i think 1tb is to big for ext3
<Incarus> fixius,k, don't know
<Fudged_that_up> I did a default install telling it to use the whole disk. it says there is no space left it says it's formated to 4.6gb!!!!!
<chu_> Well, he did say 1tb is too big for ext3. You probably installed with ext3?
<w0lfkin> w
<Incarus> try another file system, fixius
<chu_> Being a default install...
<Incarus> ups, wrong name
<Fudged_that_up> ook ta. i have used a seperate home drive with my opensuse instal but didn't get on with opensuse
<shabgard> i coudn't join with SERVER LDAP
<fixius> Incarus, kk
<Incarus> fixius, no, my mistake
<Fudged_that_up> sorry messages for one window appeared in the wrong window (here)
<olavimmanuel> Hello. Any one know a good free DNS service?
<Incarus> olavimmanuel, opendns.com
<olavimmanuel> Incarus: Thanks :D
<Incarus> np
<badyto> hi! i still cant start my live cd :(
<badyto> the window manager is just not working or something
<hmw> !details | badyto
<ubottu> badyto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Incarus> thx, hmw
<badyto> i tryed the "sudo xinit" like you advised but nothing happened.
<badyto> ok the full problem
<hmw> badyto - i would like to hear about your hardware
<badyto> i start the live cd, the loading screen is ok, but then my monitor shuts off
<aolko> people,tell me program in rep. for DESKTOP recording
<hmw> badyto - nvidia?
<hmw> badyto - i mean nvidia on a notebook?
<badyto> im hearing the start sound though... i have 22" monitor and ati hd 3850 pci-e card
<Incarus> badyto, try these commands: "sudo killall kdm" + "X" and "kdm" and "sudo xinit"
<aolko> . . .
<badyto> with the "+" ?
<hmw> badyto - is your graphics adapter dualhead?
<Incarus> no
<badyto> whats a dual head? its a standard mainstream gpu
<badyto> vga...
<lcukx41> aolko: ive used vnc2swf in the past
<hmw> badyto - does it have 2 connectors for monitors?
<badyto> yes it has...
<badyto> you thing that...
<badyto> noo
<hmw> badyto - can you try
<badyto> ok i will go ahead and try the other plug
<hmw> :-)
<badyto> but why doesnt this work like on win?
<aolko> and how about "fresh" programs?
<badyto> thanx though... i will go try this now
<Incarus> badyto, because linux got his own drivers
<Incarus> aolko, ?
<bullgard4> Does the directory /tmp have a special role in Linux or Ubuntu? Where can I find a description about that role?
<hmw> Incarus - more like gou vendors want to hide the fact, that they often sell drivers, that dont provide full functionality. you shall buy the more expensive "version of the card" which is in fact the same chip with drivers that activate more features. thats why we have problems with opensource gpu drivers - nobody knows how to program them
<aolko> i asked about new progs
<Incarus> for what?
<aolko> with graphical UI
<Incarus> bullgard4, yes
<aolko> look like snagit e.t.c.
<Incarus> aolko, a firewall?
<aolko> no
<aolko> screen  reconrding
<aolko> video recording
<rvn> i need a way to either play a sound every time a key is pressed, or else run a command every time a key is pressed
<rvn> ideas?
<bullgard4> Incarus: I asked " Where can I find a description about that role?" and you are answering: "Yes".
<diuneigh> hello incarus: I typed sudo xinit but I got a series of errors.
<Incarus> diuneigh, cant help you without the errors
<diuneigh> ok.. just a moment
<hmw> diuneigh - you could also pastebin Xorg.1.log
<Incarus> bullgard4, no, you said "Does the directory /tmp have a special role in Linux or Ubuntu?", and i said yes. i dont know the second
<bullgard4> Incarus: Thank you very much.
<Incarus> bullgard4, e.g. if you play a video in youtube it will save it in the /tmp directory
<aolko> and....
<aolko> how use Darwin?
<Incarus> bullgard4, a couple of apps use the dir
<M1DLG> (was fudged that up) I have found the cause of my problems! I am running livedisk and GParted. The drive is showing 925gb corrupted filesystem (about the same size as was used before i told it to format all!) then i have 7.8mb swapspace then ext3 of 5.3 followed by another 298mb of swap space, if i have 2 swap spoaces i assume it's safe  to remove one of them
<Incarus> aolko, you mean the darwin kernel?
<badyto> im back again... nothing doesnt work, im thinking about giving up on linux, whats the point when i cant even start the freakin liveCD... i cant imagine fixing a real issue...
<rww> bullgard4: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/tmp.html
<Incarus> badyto, try another distri
<badyto> hmm
<lcukx41> badyto: which livecd are you trying, and its possible that you have non standard hardware.  the livecd is there to help test compatibility, obviously you have less luck than most with it
<badyto> i heard that ubuntu has most support and users
<Incarus> i also had problems with opensuse (and my sis graca), but all-in-one its a good distri
<badyto> im trying 8.10
<diuneigh> •Incarus• I got the linux prompt and types sudo xinit... then more text flashed at the end Fatal server error: addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0 giving up.. unable to conect to x server
<M1DLG> badyto i had issues with my other pc -0 nothing worked until yesterday when i removed a usb device and everything works.
<badyto> i have standard mainstream HW
<aolko> Incarus: yes
<Incarus> badyto, have you got a x64 system?
<Incarus> diuneigh	, driver problem
<Incarus> aolko, i wouldn't do that
<loller>  hi , can u suggest me text editor for linux , i want to request object`s method to be highlighted if it`s possible
<badyto> i dont have no system, i cant even start the live cd, i cant see anything, and i cant install anything...
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you for your information.
<DigitalKiwi> geany, loller
<M1DLG> (was fudged that up) I have found the cause of my problems! I am running livedisk and GParted. The drive is showing 925gb corrupted filesystem (about the same size as was used before i told it to format all!) then i have 7.8mb swapspace then ext3 of 5.3 followed by another 298mb of swap space, if i have 2 swap spoaces i assume it's safe  to remove one of them
<badyto> gues ill stick to putty
<diuneigh> ok.. thanks.. what can i do?
<aolko> i heared, it's linux with mac os UI and "plugins"
<lcukx41> badyto: what is your standard hardware?
<simon_> 哦
<aolko> лол
<badyto> vga: ati radeon hd 3850 (doesnt get mainstreamer than this)
<simon_> 有说汉语的吗
<loller> DigitalKiwi thnx
<badyto> and no other fancy stuff, simple sataII old HD
<Incarus> diuneigh, google it
<M1DLG> ROFL!
<rww> !cn | Simon_
<ubottu> Simon_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aolko> Who have Wine?
<lcukx41> and it just goes blank after a while whilst starting?
<Incarus> badyto, have you got an x86 computer or an x64?
<lcukx41> aolko: i do, but the bottle is nearly empty
<badyto>  loading is visible, and than goes blank and nothing happens
<Incarus> aolko, everybody
<diuneigh> •Incarus• is that a video driver problem?
<badyto> my procesor supports both x64 and x86
<aolko> :)
<loller> aolko бг?
<Incarus> diuneigh yes
<aolko> loller, what бг (чеееего?)
<badyto> its a standard old e2160 intel procesor
<Gumby> how is 64bit ubuntu these days?  I havnt bothered for some time now
<rvn> how do you edit schema entries in gconf
<rww> !en | loller, aolko
<ubottu> loller, aolko: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Incarus> diuneigh, you can try to start the xserver with vesa video driver
<rww> Gumby: Works fine for me.
<aolko> sorry
<Gumby> rww, how are browser plugins like flash etc working?
<loller> aolko where from
<TecR0c> hey, how do you enable the universe repository in ubuntu 8.10?
<aolko> russia
<Incarus> Gumby, they work, and sometimes really good
<Gumby> somtimes?
<rww> Gumby: flash crashes very occasionally (with an npviewer error), but apart from that, they're fine.
<Daft_Punk> TecR0c, go to software sources under system > administration
<contrawars> Gumby: they're functional now, lol I know where you're coming from with that question.
<TecR0c> Daft_Punk thats where i am looking. but i don't know what to do after that ?
<somebee> what does swap_cache and cache mean in munin memory-monitor?
<Incarus> somebee, but you know what the swap is?
<Daft_Punk> TecR0c, it is on the first tab, it should say "community-maintained open source software (universe)" just make sure the box is CHECKED next to it, then click apply and reload the sources by typing 'sudo apt-get updates' in a terminal
<TecR0c> Daft_Punk thanks heaps ! :)
<somebee> Incarus: thats what I'm asking :)
<badyto> can anyone else help me? Im trying to start live CD, i see the load screen, but when the window manager should start my screen goes blank and stays that way... i hear the starting sound though. i have standard desktop computer, a mainstream ati radeon hd 3850 vga and a 22" monitor. no fancy HW... my cpu is intel e2160
<Daft_Punk> TecR0c, sorry its sudo apt-get update (not updates)
<aolko> why gnash is sooooo slowly?
<somebee> Incarus: I know what disk-swap is, but it cannot be that (on the graphs)
<Incarus> somebee, it have to
<TecR0c> yep thanks :)
<Gumby> badyto, install using command line maybe.  sounds to me that X cant detect the card or the monitor.  you might need to edit xorg.conf manually or try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<somebee> Incarus: can I send you link to munin in a pm? The machine uses ~2gb mem, and has 8 total (all of which are detected and supported)
<mstksg> when you create a USB boot version of ubuntu, you can specify an amount of reserve space to save files/settings
<Incarus> somebee, sure
<mstksg> is there any way to change the size of that reserve space?
<mstksg> after the fact, that is
<hmw> badyto - you could try another linux distro for checking, if it also refuses to boot
<Incarus> Gumby, you cant edit the xorg on a live cd
<Daft_Punk> badyto, try starting the live cd in low graphics mode, when you are given the live cd boot options menu, there should be an option to start ubuntu in low graphics mode
<blueraven1> I just don't know where to ask this..I have 3 partitions on one drive...one for ubuntu, one for vista, one for win 7..I can't seem to see anything on other partitions in any operating system..only in its own partition..how do I look across partitions?
<Gumby> Incarus, why not?
<Incarus> Gumby, because its an cd
<Incarus> -a
<dude7064> I want to use the internet to establish my own phone calls and connect me with my friends abroad (in other foreign countries), I was planning to buy a sim card or maybe rent a phone line in the other foreign country where my friends reside and have it connected to the internet all the time. Then on my end I do the same. This way, whenever I call my local phone line number, the call gets forwarded over the internet to my number which I 
<Gumby> Incarus, have you tried?
<Incarus> Gumby, no
<badyto> im not that experienced to wirite down the xorg.conf manualy... i will try the other thing. and than i will try to look for low graphics thingy, and than the old ubuntu cd somewhere deep in my desk...
<Daft_Punk> dude7064, why dont you just use skype?
<lcukx41> dude7064: people generally use skype for that
<Incarus> Gumby, cd's are readonly
<dude7064> Skype is expensive for the country I'm calling
<Gumby> Incarus, you do know the OS is running in memory right? And that its an image that is loaded when running the livecd
<lcukx41> dude7064: only for skype out
<Incarus> dude7064, or ekiga
<lcukx41> get your friends to use computers as well
<cyzie> dude7064, skype is free if you do pc-pc
<Gumby> Incarus, hell, you can install packages if you like assuming you have enough memory
<Daft_Punk> dude7064, and computer-computer calls are not available to you?
<dude7064> I am already using skype,,
<Incarus> Gumby, he can also start the xserver with vesa drivers, i dont knwo the command
<cyzie> dude7064, so wht is yoru problem?
<dude7064> but not all my friends have PCs,, and internet is costly in the foreign country
<Gumby> Incarus, 1 line needs to be edited in xorg.conf and it is writable.  try it
<mstksg> anyone know how to change the size of the reserve space in a USB installation of Ubuntu after the fact?
<hmw> dude7064 - what is your actual question? you might want to look into asterisk
<Gumby> Incarus, running off of a livecd is not like reading a file from a cd
<Incarus> Gumby, he cant always do that
<cyzie> mstksg, use fdisk
<Gumby> Incarus, and why not?
<Daft_Punk> dude7064, well unfortunately your question is not 'really' ubuntu related so I am not sure you will get what you are looking for here, I would suggest going ahead with the plan you mentioned earlier or talking to someone from a phone company for the cheapest options available to you
<acfrazier> is there a commandline IRC?
<cyzie> acfrazier, irssi
<Gumby> acfrazier, yes  irssi
<Gumby> beaten to the punch!
<hmw> acfrazier - irssi or epic
<dude7064> Any networking channel here ?
<ari_stress> what is 3.4×10^38 in english?
<mstksg> cyzie -- there seems to be no actual partitions on the usb drive
<Daft_Punk> dude7064, no I don't believe so
<cyzie> mstksg, then format it
<cyzie> mstksg, ext3
<rohdef> how do I get kde4 back in kdm after upgrading?
<hmw> dude7064 - maybe my client didnt show all your text. it ended with: " forwarded over the internet to my number which I"
<Daft_Punk> ari_stress, what?
<Daft_Punk> hmw, no, it was his client that didnt post the rest of the text since it was too long
<halycon> Does anyone know why it is that the open dialog box in gnome sometimes opens really small like in the following picture: http://members.shaw.ca/halycon/EO/openbox.jpg
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have a notification area setup, but nothing is displaying in it...is this a bug?
<hmw> what is dude7064's question then?
<ari_stress> Daft_Punk: it's ipv6 max address. i'm interested in how many in english, trillion, godzillion? 3.4×10^38
<Incarus> halycon, bug, just resize it
<acfrazier> Does anyone know how to fix the problem of no sound when I plug in my headset? It mutes the laptop speakers properly but nothing comes out of the headphones. It worked in Vista but I've moved to Linux and miss the headset functionality.
<Daft_Punk> hmw, i believe he is looking for cheapest option to talk to someone in a foreign country, where they have no internet or PC and he wants to use his internet connection to call them, and he thinks skype is too expensive for the country he is calling
<cyzie> acfrazier, check setting using alsamixre
<cyzie> acfrazier, check setting using alsamixer
<halycon> Incarus, oh ok thanks
<Daft_Punk> ari_stress, ask google calculator?
<badyto> hii! im on linux finaly!!! the graphics safe mode helped me :)
<hmw> Daft_Punk if youre right, then i cant see any way to solve the problem... dont you agree?
<Incarus> dude7064, if you want to call for free, you can hack it, or use a black box
<Daft_Punk> hmw, well it's not really an ubuntu support question...
<acfrazier> cyzie: There appears to be no entry for the headset volume, even with Master at 100 nothing comes out
<ari_stress> ok
<badyto> thx for help :)
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, what kind of headset, USB or RCA jack
<dude7064> Inarus> black box ? can you please clarify ?
<lcukx41> hmw, he could rent a storage facility with power, buy some hardware and a cell connection, dial into that using the net connection he pays for monthly and then out via an automatic old style dialer modem and voice stuff, but its way OTT and will cost 10x more than skype ;)
<cyzie> Daft_Punk, he said headset
<Incarus> dude7064, no, its illegal
<Daft_Punk> Incarus, i don't believe giving the advice of hacking or stealing is a viable resolution in this support channel
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: RCA
<Incarus> Daft_Punk, rightä
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Plugs into the front
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, ok, it could potentially be an issue with your sound card then, not having proper drivers for that port
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, is this a laptop or desktop
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: laptop
<lcukx41> acfrazier: check the headset works now, it mightv worked before with vista, but you mightv broken the headphones since
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, ok yeah it might be the drivers then i would assume
<Nytrix> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hmw> badyto - you can boot into normal mode, then switch to the console (ctrl-alt-f2) and examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log - or even pastebin it
<acfrazier> lcukx41: The headset works with my iPod, just not with the computer
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, do you know what your sound card is
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Not off hand, but I can go look it up
<lcukx41> ok acfrazier that diagnoses that problem
<meoblast001> hi
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, what version of ubuntu are you using and what current sound drivers are you using?
<hmw> acfrazier - headphones are normal analog ones? sounds like a broken connector to me
<Incarus> acfrazier, try to turn up the volume with the alsamixer
<Daft_Punk> hmw, he said that he just installed ubuntu (if im correct) and it was working fine in vista
<meoblast001> i'm using webmin to ease my fixing of a busted system....... i tried copying mysql files over but got this "SQL show index from `mg_adminlog` failed : Can't find file: './mybb/mg_adminlog.frm' (errno: 13)" where should ./mybb be?
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: 8.10, and I'm using ALSA for sound
<acfrazier> Incarus: Tried that, no dice.
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, did you just upgrade to 8.10 or did you do a fresh install
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: fresh install
<Incarus> meoblast001, in the current working directory of the app
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, have you tried the pulseaudio sound server for your sound?
<meoblast001> Incarus: where is "the app"?
<hmw> Daft_Punk acfrazier - oh, i see. thats strange, the system doesnt get notified about a headphone plugged in (assumed its a normal analog one) is it usb or bluetooth?
<Incarus> meoblast001, try "sudo find / -name mybb
<meoblast001> Incarus: in the working directory of mysql?
<Incarus> "
<Incarus> meoblast001, could be
<Daft_Punk> hmw, he said it is analogue, its a laptop, plugs into the front
<meoblast001> mybb is forums software
<meoblast001> Incarus: do i have to copy my forums over first?
<Incarus> no
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Yes, I switched from that because I was experiencing an extremely low volume problem, even at 100% it was barely audible
<Incarus> meoblast001, just the missing files
<sinan> I cannot adjust the brightness of my screen. Using the function keys, or the brightness applet results in no change of brightness. Any ideas?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, so the pulseaudio server was working for your headset then? it was just low volume?
<meoblast001> Incarus: and would those be in the same location as my forums?
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: No, it wasn't working for that either.
<aniiena> is there anything else I can do to lower my cpu utilization? I've installed the xubuntu desktop
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, so you did not get the headset working at any point with ubuntu?
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Nope.
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, ok, can you tell us which sound card you have?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, or at least your computer make/model
<Incarus> meoblast001, i think so, where is a dot before ("./xyz"
<Incarus> )
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: AlsaMixer reports it as a SigmaTel STAC9205, computer is a Gateway T-1616
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, ok ill check into that
<Incarus> aniiena, you can install the lxde desktop
<DPCP> Hey guys, I need help with a problem, I'm not getting any sound out of my speakers..
<thijs_> Hey all, is there a way to get a USB disk to synchronize with a certain folder/partition automatically when it connects?
<TecR0c> how do i create a symolic link between folders ?
<thijs_> DPCP: are your mixer settings correct?
<Incarus> TecR0c, with link
<hmw> Daft_Punk - do you have any idea, what could be causing this? according to my knowledge, the symptom should not be possible.
<thijs_> TecR0c: also: see "man ln"
<DPCP> Yea, they are fine, my friend suggested that my speakers weren't set as the default playing device but I'm not quite sure how to set them..  Running: xubuntu
<Daft_Punk> hmw, i believe it would be an improper sound driver
<hmw> acfrazier - open 2 terminals and tail -f /var/log/messages and tail -f /var/log/syslog - do any messages appear upon plugging the headphone?
<Daft_Punk> hmw, or perhaps the sound driver is not fully supporting the hardware
<hmw> Daft_Punk - but the system doesnt do anything with the plug... thats completely mechanical, as far as i thought
<acfrazier> Well there is a "Front" volume, even when that's all the way up no sound plays from the headphones
<Incarus> hmw, yes
<DPCP> thijs_ Yea, they are fine, my friend suggested that my speakers weren't set as the default playing device but I'm not quite sure how to set them..  Running: xubuntu
<hmw> Incarus: ?
<acfrazier> And I know it's not a port issue because I can plug the headset into the ajacent mic port on the same connector and get static
<Incarus> hmw, right
<bas__> hello
<hmw> Incarus - what right... the mechanical thing?
<rohdef> anyone who knows how to get kde4 into kdm?
<Daft_Punk> hmw, the system doesnt do anything with my plug either... it just xfers the sound from laptop speakers to my headset
<lcukx41> thanks for tips guys
<Incarus> hmw, yes, the mechanical thing
<thijs_> DPCP: Ah, i wouldn't know where in X these settings are, can you configure your sound device through the soundspeaker icon in your tray?
<acfrazier> hmw: I know it's doing something because I can plug the headphones in and the laptop speakers correctly mute
<TecR0c> Incarus this is what i am trying to do . create a directory into a globally accessible location (/usr/local/msf) and then create symnbolic links from the msf* applications to a directory in the system path (/usr/local/bin)
<DPCP> thijs_ Hang on a second I'll check.
<Nytrix> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<TecR0c> i have created the /usr/local/msf and copied all the directories that i need to.
<Incarus> TecR0c, "link --help"
<TecR0c> but i am unsure on what i am ment to link between the msf and the /usr/local/bin
<DPCP> thijs_ Good call, I was able to set it as the default device alright.  I'll just test it now, brb.
<hmw> Incarus - well. then the problem is really interesting. maybe there is a partly broken cable involved? acfrazier: the mute is also a simple mechanical switch built into the plug, so i am not surprised about the mute. if you wouldnt have said, it works in vista, i would say, its defentively a broken connection somewhere on the board
<thijs_> DPCP: good luck :)
<wers> i want my all my fonts to have the same rendering settings like the ones i have for my gnome desktop. what do i put on my .fonts.conf to do that?
<Incarus> hmw, no, it seems to be a software problem
<Nytrix> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Daft_Punk> hmw, acfrazier i think its a bug read: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/306755
<donatt> Хэллоу
<DPCP> thijs_ No luck :(.  Could it be a problem with gstreamer?
<donatt> Подскажите просмоторщик картинок ... ?
<TecR0c> Incarus would i do link /usr/local/msf /usr/local/bin/msf ?
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: But I didn't upgrade, it was a clean install.
<Incarus> TecR0c, try it
<TecR0c> is that what it wants me to do
<InDaLivingRoom> !libcrss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcrss
<TecR0c> Incarus this is what i am trying to do . create a directory into a globally accessible location (/usr/local/msf) and then create symnbolic links from the msf* applications to a directory in the system path (/usr/local/bin)
<Daft_Punk> hmw, acfrazier it seems the issue is with gateway t model laptops (doesnt mean you have to have upgraded)
<quibbler> !ru
<InDaLivingRoom> !dvd
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TravelByHuman> hi
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, if you read the comments, other users with gateway t model laptops have the same problem, have you tried booting the system with the headphones plugged in?
<TravelByHuman> I have 3 virtual machines. 2 running Windows XP Pro, 1 running Server 2008 Enterprise. I have a quad core CPU with 4GB of RAM. I have 2 questions: 1. What specs should I give my virtual machines? 2. Which host OS should I use? Windows Vista x64, Ubuntu 8.10 or Mac OS X Leopard? (VMware Fusion vs VMware Workstation)
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: No, I have not.
<thijs_> DPCP: Are the settings for all devices you can configure through that interface set correctly? try messing with different setting combinations for the devices, I'm runing gnome, and I've found that only some configurations work correctly (especially when you have multiple sound outputs)
<Incarus> TecR0c, http://help.hardhathosting.com/question.php/95
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, it could be a bug with 8.10, i would say boot the computer with the headset plugged in, then if it works, try downgrading the system to 8.04 and it would potentially work
<DPCP> thijs_ I'm a noob to linux, and I'm afraid I didn't quite follow that..
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: I was considering trying the development build of 9.04, but as far as I know there's no way to upgrade from what I've got
<DPCP> thijs_ How do I mess with the settings?
<thijs_> DPCP: ah, ok, well, are the volume levels for your device set correctly?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, well, 8.10 is "fairly" new release, 8.04 would have less bugs...
<DPCP> thijs_ I think so.
<Incarus> TravelByHuman, linux is a good choose
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, also 8.04 is long term support until 2011 so we would still support you in this channel
<Nytrix> linux rules
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: I tried 8.04 when it was initially released, it didn't support my wireless, that's primarily why I didn't switch to Linux back then
<Nytrix> !best
<thijs_> DPCP: for instance, if you select the proper default device for playback, are all the switches set to full volume?
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TravelByHuman> Incarus: Okay... what about the specs (question 1.)
<Incarus> TravelByHuman, don't know
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, well that was since its initial release, it could have been resolved by now
<DPCP> thijs_ NOpe they aren't all set to full.
<Incarus> TravelByHuman, i dont use virtual things
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: But is the actual .iso image updated?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, before jumping to conclusions, try booting your system with the headset plugged in and give that a go
<TecR0c> Incarus when i try to do that command i get, link: cannot create link /usr/local/msf to /usr/local/bin/msf: file exists ?
<thijs_> DPCP: try setting them to full, on all possible devices, and then go through each device, testing whether the sound works
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, no i dont believe so, do you not have access to a direct connection to the internet via ethernet cable?
<thijs_> :P
<DPCP> thijs_ oh god lol..  Brb.
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Not at the moment, which is why I would refrain from downgrading as I wouldn't be able to update to fix my wireless problem
<Incarus> TecR0c, is /usr/local/msf empty?
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: there's one more problem I've been having with sound
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, well, boot your system with the headset plugged in, then let me know how that went, we can go from there
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: I'll try that, then we can work on resolving the problem I've been having with the volume control.
<Incarus> TecR0c, or do you try to symlink directorys?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, if you had issues with pulseaudio server, i would still assume this is all an issue with the driver
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Thankfully this isn't a 5 hour reboot, I'll be right back.
<Daft_Punk> k
<DPCP> thijs_ I'll get my friend to come up later and have a look at it :P  Thanks for all the help though! :)
<quibbler> TravelByHuman: it maybe better to try in #ubuntu-virt
<thijs_> no worries
<thijs_> Hey all, is there a way to get a USB disk to synchronize with a certain folder/partition automatically when it connects?
<Incarus> TecR0c, try it with /.   :   /usr/local/msf/ to /usr/local/bin/msf/
<InDaLivingRoom> is there anything else except for libdvdcss2 that ineed to install in order to be ableto play dvds?
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, no
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, libdvdcss2 is the dvd encryption decoder
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: why dont i get to see any content then?several different mnedia....
<TravelByHuman> quibbler: Just did
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, ?
<chrisp1> am having issues getting screen resolution changed. am used to specifying in xorg.conf but things different with ubuntu. help please...
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: i know... when i try to mount the rom manually it tells me no media found
<Incarus> thijs_, you can write a script
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: and nothing popsup asking me how to open the media...
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, the dvd? it have to work
<harlemdavvey> guys is it normal that my HOME folder is my Desktop??????
<Daft_Punk> no
<InDaLivingRoom> incarus dvds nd music cds alike...
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, which command did u use?
<thijs_> Incarus: I know, i'm using rsync, but how do I invoke it on connection of the device?
<harlemdavvey> Daft_Punk were you answering to me?
<hmw> hralem no, but there is a way to make it so. its strange that you dont know about having it set that way
<InDaLivingRoom> sudo mount /media/cdrom   /cdrom0 which usually does the job just fine...
<Daft_Punk> harlemdavvey, yup
<thijs_> Incarus: is there a trigger I can use?
<Incarus> thijs_, don't know
<thijs_> :S
<hmw> harlemdavvey no, but there is a way to make it so. its strange that you dont know about having it set that way
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: that was supposed to mean either cdrtom or cdrom0
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, dvd's are /dev/dvd, not cdrom
<acfrazier> this seems to resolve the issue
<Daft_Punk> ??
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, does your headset work
<hmw> acfrazier Daft_Punk seems like he rebooted
<chrisp1> screen resolution, how do i set?
<Daft_Punk> hmw, i told him to, lol
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: that would bethe block device which is still being mounted to /media/cdrom...?
<harlemdavvey> hmw i know i had set it someway but i don't know how to revert the things xD
<hmw> Daft_Punk yea i saw
<harlemdavvey> could someone help me?
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: yes, and leaving it plugged in before booting, I heard the boot sound through the headset
<acfrazier> so yes, it works
<Daft_Punk> hmw, if his headset does work now, then its the bug that was reported in that link
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, try to mount /dev/dvd and insert the dvd first
<TravelByHuman> What's the best file-system for holding VMware Images? (for running on Linux, Mac and Windows) - Ext3, HFS+ or NTFS?
<acfrazier> let me get out of the terminal
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, ok its the bug in the link i gave you, so it was reported already
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: anyways mount /dev/dvd also states no media found...
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, not much you can REALLY do about that sorry
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, hm
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: indeed:D
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, did you insert a dvd?
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: sure    did
<ahmed5482> Hello, i installed Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid 64 bit , the ubuntu recognize only 3.2 GB out of 8 GB ?
<acfrazier> went into pidgin
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, k
<quibbler> harlemdavvey: open configuration editor go to apps-nautilus-perferences uncheck desktop is home dir
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, ok, so you are a victim of the bug in the link i showed you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/306755
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: this seems to be the case
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: k?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, unfortunately it doesnt seem resolved through any updates yet, and it was reported already
<chrisp1> ahmed5482: it is most likely a limitation of your bios
<Incarus> InDaLivingRoom, no idea
<hmw> harlemdavvey - maybe this post helps you: I accidentally changed the name of the desktop folder from Desktop to desktop. Then next time I logged in, the desktop was my home directory. The fix it to go to edit ~/.config/users.dirs.dirs and change the line XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/" to XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop". Log out and back in. Using Ubuntu 7.10.
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: I also have another sound issue, I have no idea if it's related, but
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, options would be to not use the headset, or to make sure you reboot before using them and just keep them plugged in, or downgrade to hardy heron
<InDaLivingRoom> Incarus: gawd... thanks for the attempt anyways...
<Incarus> ahmed5482, it could be broken space, try to part, or free space wipe
<rdz> hi all. do i need the virtualbox-ose-modules, if ubuntu is the host system? or is that package required to provide certain host capabilites for ubuntu?
<ahmed5482> Incarus: how i can do that ? i am new to Ubuntu
<chrisp1> ahmed5482: you are talking about physical ram right?
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: The volume control built into GNOME doesn't seem to be entirely accurate, the sound is muted about 2/3 of the way down the slider
<harlemdavvey> hmw: do you think this will work good in ubuntu 8,10?
<ahmed5482> chrisp1: yes]
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: same applies to AlsaMixer
<Incarus> ahmed5482, ask somebody else
<hmw> rdz - is required. must match kernel version. maybe you will want to keep older kernels, because the modules arent always available for the newest kernel (you can still compile them yourself)
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, the jog dial for your volume is part of your sound card, and it would probably be related to the sound driver not working properly for your sound card
<TravelByHuman> What's the best file-system for holding VMware Images? (for running on Linux, Mac and Windows) - Ext3, HFS+ or NTFS?
<chrisp1> ahmed5482: it has to be your bios... i see this all of the time... what is your MB?
<hmw> harlemdavvey - i dont know, but i guess yes. if you find that setting, its very likely, that it will work
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, until a patch or upgrade for the driver is released to resolve this issue, it doesnt seem like there is much you can do about it except live with it
<Incarus> TravelByHuman, they are all good
<harlemdavvey> ok, i'm trying now;) hmw thnks so much nayway
<TravelByHuman> which is the better of the 3?
<Incarus> TravelByHuman, ntfs
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Well the slider isn't that big of an issue, I got the problem of the low volume resolved by switching to ALSA
<TravelByHuman> ok
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: So I can live with it definately
<ahmed5482> chrisp1: Intel DG965WH
<shavin> I have installed intrepid on my 8gb pen drive. I store all my documents and videos etc on it. how do i find out how much space if left for my use?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, well, the people that posted the bug, they said that it works fine in hardy heron (8.04) so you couuld try that, but potentially be faced with a wireless issue
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, one way to CHECK is to burn 8.04 onto a LIVE cd and boot to it and see if your wireless works out of the box
<Incarus> TravelByHuman, ntfs is compatible with windows, linux and mac
 * TravelByHuman goes to give his Server image 2GB of RAM, his XP Pro images 512MB of RAM (each) & to format a hard-drive partition (100GB) to NTFS
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: The huge turn off for linux was not being able to hear stuff clearly due to the low volume, and yes, I'll give that a try. The one thing I checked off the bat in Intrepid was the wireless
<sky_> can i write data from linux to ntfs secure ?
<Incarus> shavin, just right click
<Incarus> sky_, secure?
<shavin> right click the usb drive?
<Gumby> sky_, by secure do you mean safely?
<sky_> oh yeah
<sky_> my en suxx sry :D
<Gumby> sky_, yes, you can
<harlemdavvey> hmw: is it normal that my users.dirs.dirs file is blank??
<Nytrix> !hi
<Incarus> shavin, right click the usb device folder in /media/
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, well it's not really the fault of linux so much, because the companies that make the hardware for your computer only support windows officially, so whoever makes the hardware, releases a driver for WINDOWS, but not for linux, so one has to be coded... which of course can lead to bugs
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rdz> hmw, yeah.. i actually asked because of the fact, that sometimes the newest kernel version is missing.. thanks a lot for the info
<diuneigh> •Incarus• I googled it but not getting anywhere...
<chrisp1> ahmed5482: board supports the total ram... are all of the chips the same or are they mix and match? same speed, inserted as pairs for the DDR?
<Incarus> diuneigh, what was your problem? i forgot it
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, some computers work better with linux than others, luckily i use an old laptop and everything that i need works... probably some stuff that doesnt tho like the card reader but i dont use it
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Would it do me any good to post inside that bug report saying I can confirm the issue, or would that not contribute to the final resolution of the problem?
<diuneigh> •Incarus• video driver... basically.. it seems that there is no fix....http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<sky_> Daft_Punk: you are offtopic
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, but the pros do tend to outweigh the cons, for instance: no viruses, ever
<sky_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shavin> Incarus: strange. the /media/ is empty!
<hmw> rdz: think *g* its user-dirs.dirs
<Incarus> diuneigh, try another distri
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, it wouldnt hurt to say what model you have of computer and what card you have, saying that the bug applies to you as well
<Incarus> shavin, you have to mount your usb device first
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: That was one of the main reasons I switched to linux, no viruses unless you're stupid enough to let them install
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: Do you have the link to the bug report?
<Daft_Punk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/306755
<shavin> But i am running ubuntu from it. is it safe to do that?
<diuneigh> •Incarus• so I am out of luck with Ubuntu then? how about debian lenny then?
<Incarus> diuneigh, no!
<Incarus> diuneigh, don't use debian
<sky_> diuneigh: switching between distros you can solved your problems
<sky_> diuneigh: you cant
<Incarus> diuneigh, you can try opensuse
<diuneigh> •Incarus• what do you suggest?
<Incarus> ...
<tehKitten> I have installed Ubuntu with Wubi, so now i have an Dualboot, but can i now install Xubuntu with Wubi to make an tripleboot?
<Gumby> diuneigh, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make your video card use a vesa driver
<Incarus> tehKitten, yes, but backup grub file
<tehKitten> Thanks!
<diuneigh> •Incarus• ok... the problem is the nvidia GeForce driver..
<Nytrix> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<chrisp1> Gumby: I am having a screen resolution issue and that just caused the display not to come up
<shavin_> I try to mount my boot pen drive but it says cannot mount volume
<Thisdude> hey my computers gotten a bit slow and hangs up it never used to anyone got any tips
<Gumby> chrisp1, thats nice. what would you like me to do about it?
<diuneigh> •Gumby• i'll try that.. thank you..
<Incarus> diuneigh, yeah, try another distri
<diuneigh> thanks too incarus
<Incarus> np
<TravelByHuman> Can someone please repeat everything after the colon word for word (it's for my log): TravelByHuman: Will go to give his Server image 2GB of RAM, his XP Pro images 512MB of RAM (each) & to format a hard-drive partition (100GB) to NTFS
<sky_> Incarus: thats fail :p
<chrisp1> sorry... I have been having similar problems and looking for help
<Gumby> diuneigh, there is no reason you cant get X running with your setup
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, see private msg
<Gumby> chrisp1, you are going to have to be a bit more specific
<hmw> Thisdude - we wont be able to help without more information. what software did you install recently, changes to hardware, configuration changes?
<Incarus> diuneigh, if ubuntu dont support your graka you wouldn't be happy with the vesa driver
<shavin_> is it because the OS has been booted from the pen drive? because if i plug in other pen drives they mount fine
<Incarus>  8-)
<chrisp1> Gumby: i just installed ubuntu on a sony laptop and the display is only centered in the screen and not using all of the real estate
<tehKitten> Thankx for the help ppl! Bye!
<hmw> TravelByHuman: Will go to give his Server image 2GB of RAM, his XP Pro images 512MB of
<hmw>       RAM (each) & to format a hard-drive partition (100GB) to NTFS
<Gumby> chrisp1, which laptop model?
<TravelByHuman> Thanks a heap hmw
<Incarus> chrisp1, you can change it manually in the xorg
<Incarus> .conf
<jerome_> join #ubuntu-fr
<Gumby> /
<chrisp1> vaio pcg-991l
<Incarus> jerome_, /
<Incarus> chrisp1, which graca?
<chrisp1> Incarus: i tried that and then my x would not start
<quibbler> jerome_: tapes  /jpoin #ubuntu-fr
<quibbler> *join
<chrisp1> Incarus: graca?
<Gumby> chrisp1, post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a pastebin
<Gumby> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Incarus> chrisp1, graphic card, do you have got a laptop?
<pop79> hi everyone
<acfrazier> Alright, well I have a new question now. I was trying to get my dad to switch to Linux, but I went through the process of installing it, importing all his data, then his computer reboots and we got GRUB error 22. The Ubuntu installation was installed to a secondary internal hard drive, as his Windows installation was intended to be preserved.
<pop79> acfrazier: I got that problem too, i have a solution
<Incarus> acfrazier, i think its a problem with the windows boot loader
<pop79> Do you have any flash drives imported?
<acfrazier> pop79: No, but his Zune media player was plugged in at the time
<chrisp1> !pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/121373/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, that is a problem with the boot loader for grub
<pop79> Well, anything like a flash drive, like the Zune, should be first plugged out
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: is there any way to resolve it?
<pop79> Hey Daft_Punk, are you really Daft Punk?
<hmw> acfrazier - error 22 means that the proper partition wasnt found by grub. it is possible, that you need to change the entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst to make grub use the UUID of the partition instead of the /dev/sdXY thing. This can happen, because the BIOS sometimes swaps drives.
<Incarus> acfrazier, grub and windows boot loader annoying each other
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, yeah you would have to go into the xconf file and change some options around to fix the grub bootloader, since its on a second driver
<Daft_Punk> pop79, offtopic
<pop79> ok
<Incarus> acfrazier, post your menu.lst
<Daft_Punk> sorry i didnt mean xconf i meant menu.lst
<acfrazier> Incarus: I don't have access to his computer right now
<pop79> acfrazier: plug out your zune, then try to load GRUB again. When ubuntu is on, plug it back in
<Incarus> acfrazier, dont you have a live cd?
<hmw> acfrazier - a quick and dirty solution is to change the entries hd(0,0) to hd(1,0) - but it might switch back later.
<acfrazier> Incarus: Yes, I do
<Incarus> acfrazier, boot it
<aniiena> which uses less cpu, midori or Firefox?
<entrooo> Any recommendations on what IRC is the best in ubuntu
<entrooo> I'm using xChat gnome right now
<hmw> aniiena - i dont know midori, but a big part of Firefox is written in JavaScript, which is interpreded on the fly. This consumes a lot of CPU
<porter1> entrooo, xchat
<pop79> aniiena: that is an offtopic question #ubuntu-offtopic
<Incarus> entrooo, im using opera, but chatzilla is also good
<entrooo> the one that comes with ubuntu or should I go download the one off of xchat.org
<pop79> i use chatzilla
<sheep> entrooo: use the version of xchat in ubuntu's repositories
<Incarus> im afk
<pif> hi, a friend would like to install the latest ubuntu on his xp netbook (no cdrom), can he do that directly from windows xp ? or must he use a usb stick?
<hmw> pop79 aniiena - it is likely, that you will get flamed when asking technical questions in #ubuntu-offtopic. this channel is ok to ask that
<sheep> entrooo: but not xchat-gnome
<chrisp1> Gumby: did you get a chance to look at that conf I pasted?
<pop79> ok
<entrooo> alright
<entrooo> I'll take a look
<entrooo> one second
<pop79> hmw: i saw a lot of technical chat going on in there... :*
<entrooo> when you say repositories you mean the add/remove applications?
<aniiena> I've changed my desktop env from GNOME->lxde
<hmw> pop79 - well... depends, who is there and why. some guy flamed me, because i *answered* a tech question there. he said, he goes to offtopic, when his head is full after being here supporting people.
<aniiena> cpu still gets eaten opening some webpages, anything else I can do?
<hmw> aniiena - how bad is it really?
<Incarus> aniiena, make a swap
<aniiena> 100%, page stutters
<pop79> anyone have graphics problems?
<chrisp1> pop79: I am
<hmw> aniiena - if you dont have a very fast computer, flash is quite slow
<pop79> chrisp: whats up?
<acfrazier> pop79: I have static when i use 3D effects, tolerable, but that's about it
<hmw> aniiena - you could try freeing up some ram by disabling unneeded services, even disabling compiz.
<aniiena> Incarus: I have a swap
<hmw> aniiena - FF gets slower, the more plugins you have
<pop79> i mean.... chrisp1: whats up?
<aniiena> it's a base install of FF
<Incarus> aniiena, or vou can by ram. ram is 30 x faster then swap
<acfrazier> Is it more efficient to install Opera from the site or from the repositories
<chrisp1> pop79: i am trying to change the resolution of my screen, but when i edit the xorg.conf file my x will not restart
<aniiena> ram utilization never goes past 55%
<Incarus> chrisp1, which driver?
<pop79> hmm... on minute chrisp1
<hmw> aniiena - if you have more than 1.2GB RAM and at least 1.5 GHz, you should be able to surf quite normally. but fullscreen youtube wont really work with such hardware
<pop79> *one* minute
<Incarus> aniiena, is kde installed?
<aniiena> no
<Incarus> good
<aniiena> hmw: it's not that I can't surf normally, it's just the one site this computer needs to use
<aniiena> that site stutters horrribly. (the site is flash heavy)
<chrisp1> Incarus: that's just it. there is no driver specified in the file. just this line:
<chrisp1> Section "Device"
<chrisp1> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<hmw> aniiena - i have flash plugin under suspicion. in my expirience, the open source flash plugin is very slow. try the proprietary flash plugin, if you dont have it already
<hmw> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lianimator> where is the trash folder located?
<Incarus> chrisp1, and what graphic card?
<rww> !trash | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sfire> wow.. turn off compiz and the media players work so much better :o
<pop79> chrisp1: go to #xorg
<chrisp1> Incarus: it is builtin on the laptop... sony vaio... looking it up...
<lianimator> sfire: how to turn off media playes?
<entrooo> hey sheep, are there themes for xchat somewhere?
<vineeth> HI
<entrooo> I remember there being themes in the windows version
<pop79> !hi |vineeth
<ubottu> vineeth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Incarus> lianimator: ir you turn of compiz the media players works better
<porter1> entrooo, there still are
<Incarus> chrisp1, ...
<entrooo> where are they located?
<harlemdavvey> how can i make my menus and panels transparent??
<Scix> where is the best place for putting a bash login script wish applies to all users that logs on to a desktop? The script is suppoed to mount some NFS shares based on user name and groups
<harlemdavvey> in particular the menus, i have a transparent panel yet
<chrisp1> Incarus: Intel 82815 graphics chip
<aniiena> hmw: adobe-flashplugin is already the newest version :\
<Incarus> entrooo, /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<hmw> aniiena - i was talking about gnash. i didnt like it.
<Incarus> chrisp1, google it
<quibbler> harlemdavvey: right click on a panel choose properties-background
<aniiena> don't gnash and adobe-flashplugin do the same thing?
<Incarus> aniiena, no
<hmw> aniiena - yes, but gnash is open source
<harlemdavvey> quibbler: no, i'm interested in having the menus transparent
<hmw> Incarus aniiena - gnash is not OS flash??
<Incarus> aniiena, gnash couldn't do as much as adobes flash player
<entrooo> incarus what are you talking about?
<aniiena> if I have adobe's plugin, I don't need gnash.. right?
<rww> aniiena: gnash doesn't work very well; adobe's flash player isn't open-source.
<hmw> aniiena - right.
<rww> aniiena: correct
<Incarus> entrooo, the trash
<aniiena> so anyone have suggestions on a browser that might use less cpu than FF?
<hmw> aniiena - can i check this specific web site?
<aniiena> nickjr.com
<quibbler> harlemdavvey: then no
<hmw> aniiena - is that page using flash at all? or java?
<harlemdavvey> aniiena: you mean a web browser?
<entrooo> why should I be looking in my trash?
<Incarus> dont know
<aniiena> yes, web browser
<harlemdavvey> quibbler: what about themes, can theme make your menus and panels transparent?
<aniiena> hmw: it's almost fully flash
<Incarus> entrooo, sry, it was lianimator	
<hmw> aniiena - should i see the "slowlyness" on the first page?
<harlemdavvey> aniiena: then you can go with seamonkey or epiphany
<aniiena> one second, let me get the exact link
<rabidweezle> anyone know the command line to make 7zip use the best compression?
<Finnish_> Where can I get the latest version of Jaunty?
<lianimator> Incarus: hehe, that was kind of funny
<harlemdavvey> you can install by terminal: sudo apt-get install ephiphany-web
<Incarus>  8-)
<harlemdavvey> aniiena - you should have seamonkey as default browser if you're using ubuntu 8.10
<quibbler> harlemdavvey: i told you how to make your panels transparent it also works with drawers on your panels but not menus...as to theme that do that i have no idea\
<rww> Finnish_: 1) Jaunty discussion and questions belong in #ubuntu+1, not here. 2) http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<Incarus> Finnish_, "update-manager -d"
<aniiena> http://www.nickjr.com/playtime/cats/art/index.jhtml
<harlemdavvey> quibbler - yes, i know, thanks anyway :)
<hmw> mharlemdavvey - isnt seamonkey the same as firefox, but rebranded for some reasons?
<Incarus> hmw, it is
<harlemdavvey> hmw: i think yes, but it uses less memory
<aniiena> memory isn't the issue
<Incarus> opera uses less memory then both
<hmw> aniiena - the first page takes quite a while to load on my linux (fedora). i fear, you will have to live with slow speed, if its just that little slow as it is here (took about 15 seconds, windows was faster)
<harlemdavvey> aniiena: i told you seamonkey because i better in general
<rww> hmw: no, they're different entities. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey
<harlemdavvey> then guys, why don't give a try to netscape?
<aniiena> I'm not really concerned with how long they take to load
<contrawars> iceweasle = firefox
<aniiena> it's the quality of the games once loaded that is the issue at the moment
<hmw> rww thx
<harlemdavvey> aniiena: look, if you want a great borwser, install epiphany
<harlemdavvey> it works great
<harlemdavvey> i'm using it jusst right now;)
<Incarus> hmw, the page is slow, but aniiena's pc is slow, not just the page
<edgex-_> -
<harlemdavvey> guys what's the best office suite to work with? Koffice or Open Office??
<Incarus> open office
<rww> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abra> Can anybody explain me how banshee works via proxy?
<aniiena> sudo apt-get install epiphany-web ?
<harlemdavvey> i just have to write, i do not usually work with excel stuff or numbers, or whatever.. i just have to write something sometimes.. maybe i could only use abiword don't you think?
<harlemdavvey> aniiena - yes;)
<aniiena> couldn't find package epiphany-web
<Incarus> aniiena, dont use epiphany, its unsecure and buggy
<rww> aniiena: no, epiphany-browser
<harlemdavvey> aniiena - try epiphany-browser
<rww> Incarus: Do you have a citation for that?
<harlemdavvey> thx rww
<Incarus> rww	, yes
<aniiena> if someone wants to root my nephew's box, more power to them. he is 13 years away from getting a credit card.
<rabidweezle> any nice new window managers lately?
<Incarus> aniiena, i would buy r more ram
<aniiena> it has 1.5gig
<Incarus> hm
<harlemdavvey> aniiena : that's quite interesting;)
<hmw> Incarus aniiena 1.5G is not much, but also not too less. Its just flash being very slow, especially in linux
<hmw> aniiena what is your cpu type and clock rate?
<aniiena> just as an aside
<harlemdavvey> what do you suggest me to use to play my music??
<harlemdavvey> i have VLC
<aniiena> FF runs nickjr's flash better than epiphany
<Incarus> harlemdavvey, vlc
<aniiena> AMD 2500+
<hmw> harlemdavvey - xmms is similar to winamp
<forces> harlemdavvey, Rthymbox
<abmodi> xmms
<abmodi> the original version..not xmms2 :)
<Incarus> aniiena, "ps -u username"
<pop79> is real player available for linux?
<Incarus> pop79, yes
<Incarus> pop79, but its bad
<pop79> oh... well, ill try it anyhow
<pop79> does it have the video downloading feature?
<Incarus> yes
<pop79> deadly, im definatly trying it out
<Incarus> but doesnt work on my computer, it cant play anything
<aniiena> Incarus: some gnome stuff, lxde-settings, openbox, etc
<Incarus> aniiena, paste it
<Incarus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pop79> i can't get real player via add/remove... gonna have to go to reals siter
<aniiena> pastebin.ca/1344284
<Incarus> pop79, yes, not opensource
<pop79> ok
<chrisp1> pop79: , Gumby: , and Incarus:. Thanks for the moral support. I got it working.
<Incarus> k
<pop79> k2
<Incarus> aniiena, k, and now "ps -u root"
<rww> pop79: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<pop79> ok
<harlemdavvey> do you have problems with your firefox?
<harlemdavvey> mine is not usable
<hmw> Incarus why not ps -aux
<aniiena> Incarus: reload
<Incarus> hmw, didn't know
<Incarus> aniiena, reload?
<Incarus> k
<aniiena> i appended it to the same pastebin
<Incarus> yes
<aniiena> pastebin.ca/1344285
<harlemdavvey> Incarus: what is that command?
<rww> abmodi: xmms 1 isn't being developed any more, has several major security bugs, and isn't in Ubuntu's repositories. Please don't recommend it in here.
<rww> !xmms | abmodi
<ubottu> abmodi: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<jose> 12
<hmw> aniiena - please give us ps -aux
<Incarus> aniiena, was the last "ps -u root"?
<aniiena> yeah
<aniiena> http://pastebin.ca/1344285
<Incarus> aniiena, but its the same
<aniiena> ubuntu user followed by root
<Incarus> k
<wullverin1> join #5on5.de
<Incarus> aniiena, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Incarus> wullverin1, /
<aniiena> direct rendering: Yes
<Incarus> k
<Incarus> aniiena, i have no idea
<Incarus> strange
<aniiena> ahh well, FF works ok
<aniiena> he will just have to deal with it being a little slow when he draws
<Incarus> aniiena, you can also try "sudo kill 8301"
<hmw> aniiena - look at the column "time" of "ps -aux" - it shows, how long a process was running by itself. maybe you find something, that causes too much backround load
<Incarus> hmw, i did,
<pop79> Incarus: Realplayer for linux actually is opensource, look at the bottom of this page http://www.real.com/unix/download/?action=CheckUpdate&playerVersion=11.0.0.4028&playerName=RealPlayer%2010&playerDistcode=RXEN11L&playerOrigcode=RXEN11L&language=en&operatingSystem=Linux&kernelVersion=2.6.27-12-generic&processorType=i686&distribId=Ubuntu&distribRelease=8.10&distribDescription=Ubuntu%208.10&distri
<pop79> bCodename=intrepid&gccVersion=3.4.3
<hmw> aniiena - what is the load average, when no app is open? what with FF showing the slow page? (type "uptime")
<FloodBot2> pop79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> aniiena got two xorg
<pop79> sorry
<aniiena> load average: 1.13, 1.32, 1.00
<jpds> pop79: tinyurl.com is your friends.
<hmw> aniiena - that the load without apps running?
<Incarus> no, pop79, real player is based on the open source helix player
<pop79> jpds: what is tinyurl
<pop79> oh
<aniiena> ok after killing 8301
<aniiena> it's 0.44, 1.07, 0.93
<hmw> aniiena - aha!
<aniiena> first number is at time of poll, then over the last 5 minutes and the last 10?
<hmw> aniiena - not exactly, but basically like that. i think its average 1minute, 5 and 15
<rww> hmw: correct
<incubii> hmw, aniiena, it is 1, 5 & 15 minute averages
<hmw> aniiena - i am wondering, how 2 xorgs could be running on the same tty
<aniiena> no idea
<hmw> aniiena - did it speed up FF?
<aniiena> could it be that I changed from Xubuntu's desktop to LXDE?
<aniiena> without rebooting or restarting x windows?
<idioteque> hmw, simple... one xorg got pregnant... and gave birth to another xorg
<illumin8> aniiena perhaps creating a new user account created two seperate files for xorg
<boshhead> aniiena: how much memory do you have?
<aniiena> 1.5 gigs
<hmw> idioteque aniiena - i dont know X well enough. idi: you think its due to the change anii just mentioned?
<illumin8> if one of them was a root based xorg conf its possible it launched two
 * idioteque shakes his head. i dont know anything what you are talking about... :D
<idioteque> as far as i know... there could be one, and only one... xorg for a single tty
<Gawen> Hi
<idioteque> hey Gawen
<idioteque> :)
<Gawen> I've got a tiny problem with my new Ubuntu 8.10 freshly installed on my computer.
<illumin8> aniiena, had xubuntu, if for some reason it created a seperate location for xorg its possible when it was altered to the new desktop gui that another was created. thats all.
<aniiena> let me reboot and see if it decides to start two xorg's again
<illumin8> although im not sure how that would have happenend without user invervention.
<idioteque> aniiena, good idea!
<heroin> Hey
<Gawen> I'm using a Macintosh keyboard with a French keyboard map, and ubuntu confuse the key "< >" and the key "² ~". My question is how can I reconfigure the keyboard layout (map ?) manually to swap the both key ?
<Gawen> I searched on the Internet, but I only found how to change of keyboard language, keymap, etc...
<anonusing1> hmm
<aniiena> ps aux | grep xorg ?
<Gawen> Yes, it exists (uh ^^')
<anonusing1> gawen, ya i think there's a way.. just not sure how
<anonusing1> gawen, did u try any other french layout options?
<Incarus> ha, i think i was right
<Gawen> yes, indeed all, and there has all the same problem.
<Gawen> anonusing1
<aniiena> I've got two Xorg's running again
<anonusing1> gawen, sorry, i really don't know how but, i believe there is a way.
<Incarus> aniiena, shit
<Incarus> aniiena, but now we know the problem
<Gawen> anonusing1: I imagine too. I'm going to post a forum message I think...
<deany> aniiena, I used to have as well
<anonusing1> gawen, ya i would also search something like "remapping keys"
<deany> aniiena, whe i was using the repo ATI driver.. Switched to latest from ATI/AMD and there is only 1, and its faster
<skurakai> hi. is possible burn alcohol image file on ubuntu?
<t0r9ad0> Hello, I installed nokia pc suite in virtualbox in intrepid...........but it is not detecting phone
<aniiena> hm, I how do I check with ATI driver I am using?
<deany> fglrxinfo
<deany> t0r9ad0, do you have USB enabled
<skurakai> is possible mdf/mds image burn on ubuntu?
<Incarus> aniiena, double xorg, know problem: (german) http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=34970
<deany> t0r9ad0, also are you using the non ose latest version.... if not, use it
<aniiena> opengl vendor string: ATI technologies Inc
<Incarus> aniiena, can you paste your xorg.0.log
<deany> aniiena, did you use the Hardware drivers util in ubuntu to install it?
<aniiena> I think so, yes. When I was using the GNOME desktop
<skurakai> iaf converter cut mdf iso from 699 MB to 600 MB :( any other way?
<dr_Willis> skurakai,  you can convert them to iso - but you may lose any 'special' information on them - IF they are like copy protected games and so forth.
<aniiena> uhm, /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<skurakai> dr_Willis: i try IAF but ...
<Incarus> dr_Willis, and so forth?
<deany> well you are using the older repo driver then...
<t0r9ad0> deany: yes, i am using non-ose version
<Incarus> aniiena, yes
<skurakai> no protection think
<dr_Willis> skurakai,  thats part of the reason the mdf files are larger - they have exra info in them.
<deany> search ubuntuforum there is a guide to install latest from ati
<aniiena> no such file
<Incarus> the x capital
<Incarus> X
<illumin8> capitol x
<illumin8> Xorg.0.log
<aniiena> cat Xorg.0.log >> file.txt
<aniiena> will spit it out to a file?
<deany> t0r9ad0, do you get usb warnings when you start up vbox
<Incarus> aniiena, use cp
<t0r9ad0> deany: no
<bitbit2005> ciao
<bitbit2005> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<deany> t0r9ad0, usb is enabled in your virtual machine?
<deany> t0r9ad0, and you are giving control over to the virt machine ?
<aniiena> I am half tempted to install synergy on this machine
<aniiena> www.pastebin.ca/1344287
<bubus> Hi guys! How can I find out which is the FSB of my computer?
<t0r9ad0> deany: yes, both usb and usb-ehci are enabeld
<dr_Willis> synergy  can be very handy
<deany> t0r9ad0, "Devices/USB Devices - select the device you want to give to virt machine when its powered up and your usb device is plugged in
<Incarus> aniiena, look at the link
<aniiena> the one in german?
<deany> you still may need to set permissions for usb in fstab.. its now i get usb to work in vbox
<Incarus> aniiena, no, oyurs
<illumin8> aniiena, you sent ascii art to the pastebin.
<Incarus> yours
<Incarus> aniiena,its a bad text
<bubus> is there a tool that indicate me the FSB speed?
<aniiena> www.pastebin.ca/1344297
<aniiena> I am having to type all of these urls out
<aniiena> sorry, typoed
<ZachFlem> Hi Folks! I can find my WIFI network & connect to it, but I can't access any websites etc. Card is BCM4312, have installed B43 firmware etc. using custom xubuntu.
<illumin8> look at line 132 on the machine
<aniiena> #
<aniiena> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
<aniiena> that ?
<Incarus> no
<t0r9ad0> deany: in Devices/USB Devices Nokia N81 is listed...........when i click on it....a check mark appears but when mouse pointer gets away then the check mark is automatically removed
<Incarus> line 137
<illumin8> The ati
<aniiena> no idea what line 137 means
<deany> t0r9ad0, try adding none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=125,devmode=664 0 0  to fstab.  replace devgid=xx with whatever your vbox group IS is
<Incarus> update your driver
<deany> IS = I.D
<Incarus> aniiena, your ati driver is too old
<badyto> Hi! i just installed ubuntu, i love the compiz thingy :) but something is terribly wrong with my video playback :( can anyone help me? i have radeon hd 3850 vga
<aniiena> how do I do that?
<illumin8> #
<illumin8> (WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0
<Incarus> badyto, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<deany> are you using latest version of vbox?   2.1
<illumin8> theres another error down below
<illumin8> (WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled
<illumin8> do you run 2 monitors?
<aniiena> me?
<illumin8> yes
<aniiena> no
<badyto> Incarus: in says direct rendering: yes
<badyto> *it
<illumin8> is it standard incarus for it to scan for multiple monitors through fglrx?
<acfrazier> is there any way I can kill X entirely? I want to experiment with the command line only
<badyto> Incarus: should i switch it to "no" ?
<Incarus> illumin8, dont know
<Incarus> badyto, no
<Incarus> badyto, its right
<badyto> ok
<badyto> so what can be the problem? the video si flicking
<acfrazier> How do I kill X? I want to use a commandline interface?
<acfrazier> .&
<acfrazier> .**
<dr_Willis> acfrazier,  stop the gdm service
<dr_Willis> sudo service gdm stop
<dr_Willis> that will CLOSE X inztantly
<badyto> acfrazier: try ctrl+alt+f1
<Incarus> i would update ati, illumin8
<Incarus> i am afk
<illumin8> Yea updateing the ati would only help
<illumin8> aniiena, the errors are all connected and revolve around your ATI drivers.
<aniiena> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<badyto> Can someone help me plz?
<aniiena> that is what I need to update?
<acfrazier> at the command line now, thanks guys
<acfrazier> :P
<badyto> compiz + video playback doesnt work right
<hmw> badyto - huh - maybe his computer didnt like switching to the console LOL can happen sometimes
<illumin8> aniiena, yes without question.
<acfrazier> Do I just startx to get it running again?
<dr_Willis> acfrazier,  thats one way
<dr_Willis> acfrazier,  or restart the gdm service
<t0r9ad0> deany: still same problem
<badyto> does any of you use compiz??
<illumin8> i have badyto
<acfrazier> mk, I'm going to mess with this for a bit, I want to learn terminal commands and such
<illumin8> acfrazier
<badyto> illumin8: and your video playback is correct?
<deany> t0r9ad0, you may have to reboot for the setting to take affect...
<illumin8> yes your using 8.10 right?
<acfrazier> yes, I am
<mollyringwald> okay, so ubuntu doesn't like me all that much
<aniiena> # Use the restricted-driver management system that comes with Ubuntu to install the drivers (envy/jockey/"restricted" packages).
<illumin8> acfraizer sorry ment that for another. i have a link you will adore.
<deany> t0r9ad0, not sure if mount -a is good enough
<kristian1> what program can i use on linux that is similar to mp3tag? (mp3tag.de) i need to be able to remove id tag from all .mp3's in a dir, and then retag them all by using filename --> tag, such as %artist% - %year% - %album% - %track% - %title%. thanks for any suggestions. :-)
<aniiena> how do I get to the management system in Ubuntu?
<acfrazier> I'm not running X
<t0r9ad0> deany: ok
<Myrtti> kristian1: ex falso
<Myrtti> !info exfalso
<acfrazier> is there a commandline web browser?
<ubottu> exfalso (source: quodlibet): audio tag editor for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.ds1-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 517 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<Myrtti> acfrazier: several
<t0r9ad0> deany: mount -a did not work///
<badyto> Can someone HELP ME PLZ?
<deany> KrimZon, easytag
<badyto> my video playback doesnt work with compiz
<ZachFlem> can anyone help me with my wifi problem? can find & connect to my network, but have no internet access??
<Incarus> i  have to go
<kristian1> Myrtti : thanks empress! :-)
<Incarus> bye
<illumin8> acfrazier, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/ubuntu-referencecheat-sheet.html
<Incarus> badyto, change from xvideo to something else
<acfrazier> let me get into X so I can browse that
<acfrazier> one min
<mollyringwald> someone! come rescue me!
<badyto> Incarus: i did that but it cant go fullscreen now :(
<illumin8> badyto, if your on 8.10 theres been a few issues with video playback if thats what your asking. Some people suggested trying to install smplayer which didnt seem to have the same problem
<hmw> firefox claims, there would be one already running and it cant start therefore. how can i "repair" this?
<badyto> illumin8: thx, will try
<arckeda_> mosno!
<acfrazier> illumin8: What was that link again?
<mosno> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<hmw> oh... it just repaired itself...
<aniiena> illumin8: in Hardware Drivers it says that my proprietary drivers are activated and currently in use.
<gix_> gmvukjtyutlv,jhl
<gix_> ,mmhvuyillll nm,huitffooinytd
<ERROR_SUCCESS> hlshlsliilhhh?
<illumin8> aniiena, are you using the recommended pack?
<shavin> how can i click my own pics using a web cam on ubuntu?
<aniiena> I believe so
<illumin8> aniiena, does it give multiple options with (recomended) following one of them
<aniiena> nope, just the ATI/AMD proprietary one
<acfrazier> if I install the package "kubuntu-desktop" while running ubuntu, can I switch to KDE?
<acfrazier> or will that mess up my system
<quibbler> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mollyringwald> booting up ubuntu for the first time and it freezes on startup WHAT COULD BE CAUSING THIS OH GOD
<illumin8> aniiena, hmm.
<angeliunis> Anyone is willing to help with SD?
<kristian1> acfrazier : w3m
<quibbler> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JoSSeTeSERVER> hahaha
<acfrazier> I'm installing Kubuntu-desktop, so we'll find out
<Sajuuk> hey guys I want to access my server from university (its at home) how do i find its 'global' ip so to speak and not its local ip on my network?
<angeliunis> this chat is f**ked up
<angeliunis> :D
<illumin8> aniiena, check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<JoSSeTeSERVER> Sajuuk, search en google  "my ip"
<angeliunis> Does someone want to help me with SD ? :DD
<incubii> Sajuuk, your external IP address will be assigned to your Router/Modem. You will need to find out what it is on that and allow port forwarding on it to the services you want to access on your server
<MAG> hello. is there any programs in ubuntu for MANUALLY controlling the laptop fan?
<aniiena> I have no idea what video card is in this system
<hmw> illumin8 - in my expirience (4 computers) the OS drivers werent any different regarding to speed than fglrx. What is your exp.?
<illumin8> aniiena, type lspci | grep VGA
<yogi_> hi there?
<hmw> aniiena try "lspci"
<piour> irc.Fansub-IRC.eu
<Sajuuk> incubii: alright, ssh stuff is port 22 yeah?
<incubii> yes
<JoSSeTeSERVER> aniiena, in terminal write lspci to view all hardware
<yogi_> can only help with ubuntu resolution problems?
<chelz1> anyone mind tipping me off to where one might find the ubuntu dictionary files?
<illumin8> hmw, you believe its dependant on fglrx?
<aniiena> ahh ok, Radeon 9550
<chelz1> Sajuuk: by default, but it can be easily changed
<incubii> Sajuuk, yes, you will need to port forward port 22 to your internal servers address
<illumin8> hmw, if the drivers are updated wouldnt it resolve the fglrx issues?
<hmw> illumin8 - well, no. on my machines it wasnt any faster, only different possibilities regarding multi head setup
<illumin8> hmw, hmm...
<cyzie> has anyone got gtk-gnutella connected?
<angeliunis> Does anyone know how to mount SD
<angeliunis> ?
<yogi_> ubuntu is only recognising 2 resolution modes...
<aniiena> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<aniiena> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<aniiena> will that work in intrepid?
<cyzie> angeliunis, mount /dev/sdx /mnt/somewhere
<Sajuuk> incubii: ok that seems easy i just change my my router stuff for internal between the gateway and the server but what about when I ssh to the server itself?
<mollyringwald> booting up ubuntu for the first time and it freezes on startup WHAT COULD BE CAUSING THIS OH GOD
<JoSSeTeSERVER> yofel_, you need instal driver and configure xorg.conf
<incubii> wow, rythymbox's random/shuffle is poop. its always plays the same 'random' songs o.O
<illumin8> aniiena, hold on, hwm is saying its not going to make a change to your fglrx file which is causing the heavy load.
<rage--> true
<yogi_> there is nothing in the .conf file either
<perlmonkey> ﻿im in fdisk and want to create a partition on my 320GB drive that uses all the space apart from 500MB for swap. Questions: is 500MB sufficient for swap, and if so, how should I specify the last cylinder or +size in disk to use remaining space? system has 1GB of ram
<diuneigh> what is the syntax to d/l in terminal?
<yogi_> what shold i do?
<hmw> mollyringwald real freeze? can you switch to console with CTRL-ALT-F2 ?
<t0r9ad0> deany: thanks....it worked
<deany> np
<hmw> perlmonkey - use at least as much swap as you have ram (suspend, hibernate stuff uses swap)
<yogi_> how do i do that?
<perlmonkey> diuneigh: download? off the web? you can use wget or use ftp for ftp server
<yogi_> do you have any solid links?
<t0r9ad0> deany: bye
<perlmonkey> hmw: ok
<incubii> Sajuuk, You will SSH to the external IP address on the router/modem. It will then forward all the SSH traffic to the IP address of the server. You will need to specify this of course on the Router/Modem. How? i do not know. There will more then likely be a Port Forward option or NAT option. Both should allow you to do this
<diuneigh> •perlmonkey• yes off the web.
<perlmonkey> diuneigh: wget url
<diuneigh> thank you
<mollyringwald> hmw just tried it then; nothing. the background is black and the grey loading circle in the middle is the screen is stuck
<Sajuuk> incubii ok is ssh traffic tcp or udp? i do not know
<hmw> mollyringwald sounds like a real freeze. can be virtually anything. try booting in safe mode (or similar)
<nety350> hi all
<incubii> Sajuuk, TCP
<mollyringwald> recovery mode?
<illumin8> aniiena, i really am unsure on how to proceed here. updateing your ati drivers may resolve the problem, then again it may do nothing but give you more control options. im sorry but i should bow out on this.
<nety350> anyone have an idea for print many files html in one time?
<aniiena> I am just going to kill the second Xorg whenever I reboot
<hmw> mollyringwald you could boot in single user mode (ask others for how to) and examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log (single user for not booting X again)
<incubii> Sajuuk, this may help you http://portforward.com/
<nety350> konqueror --help
<nety350> sorry lol
<MAG> hello. is there any programs in ubuntu for MANUALLY controlling the laptop fan?
<hmw> mollyringwald you could even try to get SSH up for the next normal boot and login from outside. sshd still works often, when you think the box is frozen.
<aniiena> thanks for the help guys
<perlmonkey> nety350: if you run cupsys there must be a way to pass a command, interesting one
<hmw> aniiena - any progress?
<sven_> the szstem account is in all different server ubuntu editions invisible and the later firmware who made monez with this Gernabn linux todaz chabged the authenticic logIn mode
<yogi_> anybody know what driver i need too install driver and how do i configure xorg.conf?
<aniiena> not so much and it's 6am, I will deal with this another day
<sven_> hahaha
<sven_> we have here scam
<mollyringwald> if only i knew what either of those options actually entailed >_>
<sven_> ubuntu has a securitz and credibilitz problem
<sven_> it is aa scandal
<sven_> the szstem account
<hmw> mollyringwald try recovery mode. if it comes up, install the ssh server, so you can login next time the machine freezes
<sven_> controled bz gangsters
<yogi_> what would u recommend?
<sven_> hahahahaha
<sven_> and the videos proof it
<olskolirc> what language are the plasma themes written in?
<hmw> mollyringwald "freezes" - in many cases i still could log in, when the box seemed to be dead
<sven_> ubuntu h szstem account hidden
<sven_> hahaha
<mollyringwald> alright i'll give it a shot, the pc in question is upstairs so here comes exercise!
<sven_> thez probe anz smart kid
<sven_> and then if zou log in todaz thez )gangsters=offer support
<sven_> smile
<sven_> smile
<sven_> hahahaha
<sven_> meSSz microsoft and controled ubuntu bz canonica
<Fougner> hi, is there a way to reset my config files for the sound ?
<smev81> any idea why dolphin and terminal will not show the filenames correctly on my ext3 partition (eg. Vermögen.odt is shown as Vermħgen.odt)
<Fougner> smev81, wrong charset ?
<sven_> Zou have NO szstem account and therefore ubuntu is a scandal
<hmw> smev81 - wrong character set in use. probably UTF-8 instead of the windows ISO-something. look into fstab stuff.
<hmw> smev81 or mount with the right params.
<smev81> okay i try
<hmw> sven_ there is a root account, but not activated. man sudo on how to become root, if you really need to.
<sven_> canonica pesens is fmeAllevll  count
<sven_> canoia presents its meSSages after mz login in mz linux
<sven_> ok
<bazhang> !ot > sven_
<ubottu> sven_, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> hmw,  falling for the troll bait? :) lol
<bazhang> sven_, take it elsewhere
<mollyringwald> recovery mode had no option for ssh server. ran a couple of other commands from it and now when i boot up i can see the cursor but it's still frozen
<hmw> dr_Willis oops :-/
<smev81> can i do defaults, locale=de_DE.utf8 then? on ext3
<dr_Willis> hmw,  heh :) i was waiting for the ops to chime in.
<sven_> ok
<hmw> mollyringwald you will need to install it first... sudo apt-get install sshd
<kristian1> what program do you people use to play .mp3 files, etc with?
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zash> kristian1: quodlibet
<hmw> kristian1 either the usual players (totem, vlc) or xmms
<mollyringwald> how do i go about installing it?
<kristian1> thanks will have a look. :-)
<hmw> kristian1 either the usual players (totem, vlc) or xmms
<hmw> mollyringwald you will need to install it first... sudo apt-get install sshd
<bazhang> hmw, audacious replaces xmms
<hmw> bazhang ic thx.
<zash> openssh-server
<lucky711x> http://datdirt.com is looking for moderators of their new programmer/webdesigner forums if anyone is interested
<lucky711x> site just launched yesterday
<bazhang> lucky711x, this is the wrong place to post
<lucky711x> bazhang,  where is the right place
<mollyringwald> wait what does ssh even do?
<bangalibabu> there is a channel named #php-job
<bangalibabu> can't remember the network name
<illumin8> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bangalibabu> but you can search on ircsearch.com
<mollyringwald> looks like it's used for remote access
<mollyringwald> other pc is not connected to a network
<hmw> mollyringwald yes. its remote shell access (like the terminal but over ip) - in case your x freezes, you often still can connect from outside and investigate. thats why i recommended it
<MAG> hello. is there any programs in ubuntu for MANUALLY controlling the laptop fan?
<mollyringwald> see above
<mollyringwald> i wouldn't be able to access it
<mollyringwald> as it is not connected to a LAN
<hmw> mollyringwald too bad, this makes things a little more complicated. can ANYONE ELSE HERE help on how one could get the Xorg log of a crashing boot, when rebooted in recovery mode?
<illumin8> mollyringwald, did you run the livecd to install (not the alternate)?
<mollyringwald> i ran the alternate, desktop wouldn't load the graphical interface
<__ddrx__> MAG, for thinkpads theres tpfancontrol (available at sourceforge.net)
<perlmonkey> ﻿im in fdisk and want to create a partition on my 320GB drive that uses all the space apart from 1GB for swap. How should I specify the last cylinder or +size in disk to use remaining space?
<hmw> mollyringwald - possibly a GPU driver issue. what GPU do you have?
<illumin8> mollyringwald, he beat me to it :)
<Incarus> perlmonkey, use gparted
<MAG> __ddrx__, i have a compaq pressario 792ev.
<mollyringwald> just integrated graphics
<shavin> my web cam is working but how do i click my own pics with it? is there a software i can install?
<MAG> __ddrx__, isnt there anything i can do for it?
<mollyringwald> (don't laugh, the PC cost me AUD$200 last year >_>)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<illumin8> mollyringwald, you could try booting it in safe mode does grub menu come up?
<TanX> can intrepid connect wireless with 64bit wep?
<hmw> illumin8 mollyringwald - molly could boot safe mode (right?)
<mollyringwald> how do you boot in safe mode, all i see at OS select menu is regular & recovery & memtest
<Incarus> TanX, yes
<__ddrx__> MAG, dont know, sorry
<ohletmeinnowjesu> I have a question with regards to Bluetooth compatibility on a vostro 1400 running intrepid
<hmw> mollyringwald we are talking about recovery
<TanX> how can i make it so incarus?
<mollyringwald> tried, didn't work
<quibbler> shavin: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Incarus> TanX, dont know
<ohletmeinnowjesu> anyone?
<illumin8> hmw,  so its not booting even in vesa?
<Incarus> mollyringwald, you have to add failsave mode in grub
<illumin8> the default for recovery is vesa right?
<Incarus> shavin, streamer
<TanX> anyone know how i can connect wireless with 64bit wep in intrepid?
<Incarus> illumin8, yes, vga
<shavin> streamer?
<Incarus> shavin, yes, a tool
<dio444> Hi. I'm trying to move users from 1 ubuntu hardy install on an old machine to a new hardy install on a new machine. The new machine MUST be a transparent change to the users (besides being faster that is). I tried copying /home and /etc/passwd /etc/shadow and /etc/group, but the new machine gives a strange error, and doesn't allow admin users access to the GUI admin tools, though sudo access works correctly. Any Ideas what I need to do?
<mollyringwald> how do i add failsafe move?
<mollyringwald> mode
<shavin> okay thanks i shall explore
<hmw> illumin8 Incarus i would like to get mollyringwald's Xorg.0.log, but it seems to be somewhat difficult
<Incarus> dio444, where are more config files
<illumin8> hmw, indeed, if they cant even get in vga its going to be very complicated to see anything.
<Incarus> hmw, whats the problem?
<acfrazier> How do I completely obliterate kubuntu-desktop and KDE from my computer? I've made a terrible mistake installing it, my distro changed to Kubuntu, I booted back into GNOME, but I want KDE and kubuntu gone.
<bazhang> !puregnome | acfrazier
<ubottu> acfrazier: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Incarus> acfrazier, and install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> acfrazier, that is for intrepid
<ohletmeinnowjesu> (10:43:43 PM) ooaaooaa: I have a question with regards to Bluetooth compatibility on a vostro 1400 running intrepid
<incubii> huzzah! fixed my Rythymbox not shuffling correctly
<illumin8> Incarus, mollyringwald is having an issue with the system freezing on a new install, a livecd alternate was used to install it, but no graphics are comming up without freezing, includeing recovery
<hmw> illumin8 mollyringwald recovery does freeze, too?
<illumin8> hmw, yea
<perlmonkey> incarus: thanks for the tip
<Incarus> illumin8, do the term work?
<Incarus> perlmonkey, np
<mollyringwald> the actual dos recovery menu doesn't, but when i try to boot the os through it it freezes
<ohletmeinnowjesu> I have a question with regards to Bluetooth compatibility on a vostro 1400 running intrepid, anyone?
<illumin8> Incarus, havnt checked with them yet.
<Incarus> illumin8, k
<dio444> Incarus: I'm not sure what you are asking there. I'm sure the issue is that I need to copy over more config files to make it work, but I don't know what they are. The new machine is totally different hardware from the old, and I don't want to copy too many config files and possibly break something else.
<MannyZ> Hello.. I would like to know does PC TV usb work on ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> incarus: is that only available for X enviro? I'm working on a remote server thru shell :-/
<Incarus> dio444, yeah, dont do this. its difficult
<hmw> Incarus illumin8 how to get molly into single user mode for retreiving the log file? how to pastebin it from command line?
<Incarus> perlmonkey dont know
<illumin8> mollyringwald, your default f10 recovery key wont work that way, when speaking of recovery were talking about the bootup menu known as grub, there would be an option to get it to move to recovery boot instead of the default top line of regular bootup
<bazhang> hmw, install pastebinit
<rhalff> hi, how do I reconfigure/reinstall the network tools for ubuntu, I tried to make networking work the old way through /etc/nework/interfaces, but there seem to be a new way to configure the network ?
<dio444> Incarus: It must be done. The old machine ( a key business machine ) is too slow (celeron 600).
<Incarus> hmw, copy it on an external device
<shavin> after every synaptic installation i get this: E: linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 17
<amikrop> Hello. How can I find the driver my webcam uses?
<Incarus> dio444, you could backup the users
<amikrop> !webcam driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam driver
<hmw> Incarus gah, i cant give instructions blindly for that...
<Incarus> hmw, but i can
<illumin8> \o/
<illumin8> :)
<Kaboeshka> hi, I have "load "vnc"" in my xorg.conf, but when I connect with a VNC client to it, nothing happens, anyone can help me with enabling VNC?
<dio444> Incarus: sure, I can back them up. But how is that differnet than what I already did when it comes time to restore them to the new machine?
<Incarus> mollyringwald, have you got a linux live cd?
<mollyringwald> live cd being the standard install?
<Incarus> dio444, hm, no idea
<perlmonkey> i need to partition my hdd
<tjoener> hello everyone
<Incarus> dio444, google it
<Incarus> perlmonkey, gparted
<tjoener> I've seem to have run into a crappy problem
<jurism> I have virtualmin/webmin on Ubuntu 8.04SE and it shows that my amd4600+ runs @ 100MHz speed (normally it would be 2400MHz). Is this related to Ubuntu or it is BIOS problem? Thank You! I have only remote access to my server.
<perlmonkey> Incarus: it's only available for X enviro and I'm working on a server shell
<dio444> Incarus: heh I did. and read for 8 hours before trying what I did the first time. Nobody seems to have the info I needed.
<Incarus> mollyringwald, ?
<adam7> perlmonkey: try parted
<jurism> not 100MHz but 1000MHz
<illumin8> mollyringwald, a livecd will give you the option to try ubuntu without making changes to your system.
<perlmonkey> adam7: cheers
<Incarus> perlmonkey, hm
<hmw> bazhang hey thanks - pastebinit is very cool
<tjoener> whenever I update my system with a fresh install of hardy AMD64 it says a few packages failed and it wont boot anymore
<SexyPony> im trying to get my wireless set up, anyone know how to use 64bit wep in intrepid?
<hmw> illumin8 it would probably crash again. i want molly to get into single user mode and use pastebinit
<mollyringwald> illumin8 alright, i'll give it a shot
<illumin8> mollyringwald, no thats not the end. hes veryfing you have a way in, hang tight.
<shavin> Incarus: i installed the streamer but it does not have a GUI does it?
<mollyringwald> alright
<tjoener> any command I run afterwards it says it cant find the file, so I'm guessing ld.so got screwed up or something
<Incarus> dio444, you can copy all the documents and and something like this, and then just add new users to the new machine with the same name
<illumin8> Incarus, mollyringwald has a livecd
<tjoener> cannot even chroot into my old environment
<Incarus> mollyringwald, can you start the live cd?
<adam7> tjoener: if you type your problem all on one line it's easier for us to read
<Incarus> shavin, no, it dont have, you can google for another app
<shavin> thanks
<amikrop> How can I find the driver my webcam uses?
<tjoener> whenever I update my system with a fresh install of 8.10 AMD64 it says a few packages failed and it wont boot anymore. any command I run afterwards it says it cant find the file, so I'm guessing ld.so got screwed up or something. cannot even chroot into my old environment
<Incarus> mollyringwald, do you speak german?
<quibbler> amikrop:  look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam   maybe asl say what sort of webcam you have.
<perlmonkey> amikrop: best to google for "linux driver" and make/model of camera..
<mollyringwald> Incarus not at all
<Incarus> mollyringwald, k
<mollyringwald> give me a sec, will try the live cd
<adam7> tjoener: it might be possible to install the deb for the messed up files on top of the old system without chrooting
<dio444> incarus: yeah, that's actually what I'm doing right now, but the problem with that is that there are 78 users who will need to be added, and have their passwords work on first try before I can bring the new system online.
<amikrop> perlmonkey, quibbler: Actually, I have a Logitech QuickCam Chat.
<hmw> can one use apt-get install in single user mode?
<adam7> hmw: don't see why not
<perlmonkey> amikrop: find out what chipset it uses with lspci and then search for driver by chipset
<Incarus> dio444, yes
<perlmonkey> amikrop: that should be supported
<tjoener> adam7: how do I do this? I'm on the live CD again
<Incarus> illumin8, the system doesnt freeze
<maxb> tjoener: *exact* error messages are immeasurably more useful for understanding what's wrong than an outline description of the problem
<illumin8> Incarus, sorry? it sounds like not enough grapic capability to me.
<illumin8> Incarus, or ram for that matter?
<perlmonkey> amikrop: i bought a cheapo unknown cam and it worked right out of the box in Ubuntu feisty
<adam7> tjoener: I don't know what file you are missing or what package it's in, but something like dpkg --root /path/to/mounted/broken/system some_deb.deb ought to do it
<amikrop> perlmonkey: you mean lsusb
<Incarus> illumin8, no, it dont recognize the mouse and the keyboard and the graca
<perlmonkey> amikrop: sorry yes
<LuXor> guys need help, my ubuntu cannot read KDE.... i have installed it month ago and now it cannot read it
<illumin8> Incarus, mollyringwald said the got no picture?
<Incarus> illumin8, yes
<illumin8> Incarus, im confused. :)
<Incarus> illumin8, i know
<Leissi`> what's the function of the 'lost+found' folder? D:
<amikrop> perlmonkey: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:092e Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Chat
<tjoener> now I need to find out which package failed, and why
<adam7> tjoener: or if it is even a problem with a package
<amikrop> perlmonkey: What part of this info I should search the Web, with?
<LuXor> guys need help, my ubuntu cannot read KDE.... i have installed it month ago and now it cannot read it
<Incarus> illumin8, if we've got the xorg log we can say more about
<tjoener> adam7: yeah, I think there has to be a serious error int he system somewhere when I trash it by updating...
<Incarus>  8-)
<illumin8> Incarus, watching and learning :)
<tjoener> but I cannot figure out where or why, because 8.10 x86 runs fine, only the AMD64 variant pulls this crap on me
<quibbler> amikrop: try: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=200261&package_id=237741&release_id=649807        it works for my logitech pro 4000
<hmw> mollyringwald i got a procedure for you. want to try to get your log to a pastebin?
<adam7> tjoener: do you have a specific error? all my x86_64 systems work fine
<LuXor> someone will help me???????????
<amikrop> quibbler: OK. Thank you.
<Incarus> illumin8, can ne go to the term with ctrl+alt+f1?
<pop79> LuXor: please be patient, if someone can help, they will
<tjoener> well, the package installer failed, then it went haywire, could not start terminal or any other program, so now I have to find the error from the live cd
<adam7> tjoener: surely it printed some type of error when you tried to start these programs?
<Incarus> LuXor, what is the exact error?
<skurakai> hi. is in ubuntu some burner with support alcohol image mdf/mds?
<Ademan> can *.desktop files' exec line have a full bash one-liner ?
<skurakai> mounting and convert make me trouble
<perlmonkey> amikrop: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Quickcam_Chat_c12344.html <-- maybe useful
<Incarus> illumin8, can ne go to the term with ctrl+alt+f1?
<Incarus> -he
<tjoener> adam7:  cannot run command `<command>': No such file or directory, replace command with anything you feel like (gnome-terminal, firefox, ...)
<olavimmanuel> Hello. A free service to get domain name on my server?
<LuXor> Incarus: i cannot remember exactly
<olavimmanuel> Incarus: opendns dont seem to suport domain name...
<adam7> tjoener: did you check your $PATH env. varialbe?
<amikrop> perlmonkey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918 :S
<Incarus> olavimmanuel, search something else
<pop79> olavimmanuel: That is more offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Incarus> LuXor, write it down next time, without i cant help you
<quibbler> amikrop: you can also look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516614
<olavimmanuel> ok, will do
<hmw> mollyringwald you still there?
<illumin8> Incarus, Sorry i was semi afk, the system "locks up" in mollys words and being i didnt know how to proceed by command line i didnt suggest that yet.
<Incarus> olavimmanuel, https://www.dyndns.com/ , http://www.freedns.com/
<illumin8> hmw, the pc in question is in another room
<Art4k> i need some tar.gz compuler..
<hmw> illumin8 i got a procedure for extracting the xorg.log
<Art4k> compiler*
<tjoener> well, can I check it from the livecd?
<illumin8> hmw, nice!
<Incarus> illumin8, if he can't change to the term, it is the bug i think
<k44d33> is it possible to install ubuntu 8.10 when using a CentaurHauls core?
<Incarus> Art4k tar.gz is an archive, not a programming language
<quibbler> Art4k: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Art4k> thanks
<pop79> Hey, when i installed ubuntu 8.04, about last year sometime, i think it installed two bootloaders, one for my windows drive (the internal drive) and another for the ubuntu drive (the external drive. Is this meant to happen?
<Incarus> pop79, you just need one bootlader
<mollyringwald> tried selecting the try option on the live cd and it won't load the gnome display manager
<pop79> i know, but it installed two
<Incarus> mollyringwald, the try option?
<illumin8> Incarus, live mode.
<Incarus> mollyringwald, try it with vesa drivers
<tjoener> adam7: I can't check environment variables of my installed system from the livecd?
<Incarus> illumin8, k
<amikrop> quibbler: alright
<adam7> tjoener: no, you'll need to boot into the system
<hmw> mollyringwald i have a procedure for extracting the xorg log for you - does the machine have internet access?
<mollyringwald> not at all
<Incarus> pop79, and whats your question?
<tjoener> adam7: well, I can't boot into it anymore, that's the problem :)
<hmw> mollyringwald gah.... some usb flash disk available?
<pop79> Incarus: why did it install two bootloaders?
<hmw> mollyringwald or a floppy disk?
<adam7> tjoener: and you said you can't chroot into it either?
<Incarus> pop79, oh
<tjoener> jep
<adam7> tjoener: does chrooting give you an error?
<quibbler> amikrop: i take it something worked.
<Incarus> mollyringwald, do you have got an installed windows?
<illumin8> mollyringwald, at the bottom of the screen prior to selecting try option, there are selections, one will say "vesa" you should try running the try option with vesa selected
<mollyringwald> don't have a flash drive on hand/haven't seen a floppy in ages
<mollyringwald> xp home is installed yes
<Incarus> mollyringwald, boot into windows
<tjoener> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<ikonia> tjoener: look at the libraries it's linked against
<ehloreverse> Hi, who is ubuntu.com irclogs staff ?
<Mob[ST]er> HI !
<int256> a software to use my tv-tuner card ??
<hmw> ahh Incarus mollyringwald this situation is truly challenging
<amikrop> quibbler: no, I 'll start trying now :P
<tjoener> 	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffb6dfe000)
<tjoener> 	libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0x00007fc3ae8d6000)
<tjoener> 	libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00007fc3ae6d2000)
<tjoener> 	libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00007fc3ae360000)
<tjoener> 	/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fc3aeb11000)
<FloodBot2> tjoener: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tjoener> (sorry for the large paste)
<pop79> !howdy |Mob[ST]er
<ubottu> Mob[ST]er: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Incarus> hmw, yeah
<amikrop> quibbler, perlmonkey: OK, then. Thank you both. :-)
<pop79> tjoener: that happened me once, i nearly got banned
<Mob[ST]er> Can anyone please tell me how to stop ubuntu from asking me the root password for every single stupid thing I wanna do like Opening a file or a folder
<kristian1> i just installed quod libet and want to add all my music from ~/Music. how can i do that, it doesn't want to when i try. :o
<tjoener> forgot I was on IRC :s
<ehloreverse> i'm search irclogs.ubuntu.com staff
<tjoener> but lib64 is not in the root of the installed file system
<shavin> i tried camorama but when run it errs ans says 'unable to take picture'
<pop79> Mob[ST]er: i wanted to know that as well
<hmw> shavin cheese might be able to do it
<Mob[ST]er> please tell me it's possible ...
<shavin> actually it says 'unable to capture images'
<Incarus> Mob[ST]er, pop79, you can change the linux security settings
<bazhang> Mob[ST]er, there is no root password enabled; use sudo
<ehloreverse> Are you there LjL ?
<pop79> Mob[ST]er: anything is possible...
<pop79> Incarus: how
<ashwiNN> i want to load a module at boot time how do i do that
<perlmonkey> hardware particularly USB/cams is a nightmare in Linux, it's very hit and miss. the advice I would give is to check compatibility and driver availability BEFORE you purchase
<Mob[ST]er> Incarus: can you tell me how can I do this or where I could get the info ?
<hmw> Mob[ST]er you can use sudo for becoming the root user (see man page)
<pop79> Incarus: yea, how?
<shavin> the thing is camera is working in ekiga. does that mean the driver is fine?
<Incarus> pop79, dont know
<perlmonkey> well a driver in one dist may not be available or working properly in another
<perlmonkey> but generally if it works in one distro it should work in most
<pop79> Incarus: tut tut tut.....
<adam7> pop79: sudo -i
<ashwiNN> i want to load a module at boot time how do i do that
<pop79> ok
<Incarus> adam7, right
<tjoener> adam7: I checked the root of the installed system, but the lib64 folder is missing in its entirety
<adam7> tjoener: on my system lib64 is a symlnink
<danbhfive_jaunty> shavin: did you say cheese works for you? or not?
<adam7> tjoener: a symlink to /lib
<perlmonkey> often you can get hardware to work but it requires a degree of fiddling around and hardware may only work partially or not reliably
<kristian1> i've just installed quod libet and want to add all my music from ~/Music to the quod libet library. i've tried: Music - Add a folder... - Browsing to the folder - Open. doesn't work. any thoughts?
<tjoener> And I think its a symbolic link, so I made one, ln -sv lib lib64
<pop79> adam7: worked... sorta
<shavin> cheese is working. but the image is veryyy dark
<tjoener> but the ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 is missing too
<perlmonkey> this is not a problem of Linux or any distro, but rather an unwillingness of manufacturers to provide open source driver support for their hardware
<shavin> the pic is much better in ekiga i wish i could click my pic over there in ekiga
<tjoener> probably when upgrading libc it went haywire
<venu> hi. I am trying to install ubuntu server and configure raid 1. I have 3 disks (all IDE) a 250GGB and an 80GN configured as a master and slave and another 250GB configured as a master.
<hmw> shavin - install v4l2ucp
<shavin> hmw: okay
<venu> ubuntu does not allow me to configure the the second hard disk as for raid.
<int256> has any one tried to install parallels in ubuntu 8.10
<adam7> tjoener: on my system I have /lib/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<perlmonkey> venu: you drives need to be the same size, unless you're using partitions of equal size
<Art4k> whats the problem "error: openssl/ssl.h: No such file or directory" ?
<perlmonkey> *your
<adam7> tjoener: did you try resymlinking lib64 to lib?
<Incarus> Art4k wrong compiled
<erUSUL> Art4k: you need the openssl dev package
<venu> perlmonkey: yes, I am trying to configure raid1 on two drives of 250gb each :)
<tjoener> jep, I did
<Art4k> ok
<perlmonkey> venu: ok sorry i misunderstood
<erUSUL> !raid | venu
<ubottu> venu: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<venu> perlmonkey: unfortunately, ubuntu does not allow me to see the second hard drive as a raid partition.
<shavin> hmw: is it v 4 l 2 u c p ?
<tjoener> maybe copy the ld-linux-x86-64... to the root fs /lib?
<hmw> shavin yes
<Mob[ST]er> bazhang: I use sudo but the thing is, let say I have to edit 10 files ... I don't want to sudo every single file ! How can I do that ?
<shavin> it is not there in synaptic?
<hmw> shavin a little GUI tool that lets you set brightness and stuff
<Incarus> tjoener, you can install the x86 ubuntu
<perlmonkey> venu: i had a similiar problem with raid 1 as you, i just gave up in the end I decided it wasnt work the extra layer of complexity in my setup for the redundancy it offered
<adam7> Mob[ST]er: sudo EDITOR_NAME file1 file2 file3 file4 file5 etc
<adam7> tjoener: did you try resymlinking lib64 to lib?
<perlmonkey> *work = worth
<shavin> hmw: i mean i cant find it in synaptic. should i try apt-get?
<tjoener> adam7: yes I did, but the so loader for x86-64 is missing
<venu> perlmonkey: interesting, thanks.
<Mob[ST]er> adam7: this is far from beeing effecient .... Thanks for the help but ...
<tjoener> adam7: I think libc update screwed it up
<Incarus> shavin, no, wont worj
<hmw> Mob[ST]er - you can become root with sudo (not only for each single line) - adam7 told you how to
<int256> can i upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu studio
<Incarus> -k
<perlmonkey> venu: saying that, I ran soft raid-5 for 5 years without any problems at all in Debian back in the day before SATA when i had 18.2GB SCSI ;-)
<adam7> Mob[ST]er: well, I don't know what files you want to edit, but if they all start with the same thing, you can do sudo EDITOR_NAME prefix*
<Mob[ST]er> it's unfortunatly not the case ... :S
<hmw> shavin - uhm... not sure. i have additional repos, so i cant tell easily. maybe you can get a .deb file for download
<adam7> Mob[ST]er: well, then how do you expect the computer to figure it out? just use tab completion and type them in. it won't take long
<Mob[ST]er> I tried sudo -i and the opened the files with double clicks and Ubuntu still doesnt let me edit the files
<Incarus> Mob[ST]er, you need to be root to edit sys files
<Mob[ST]er> I simply want to be able to click on the files I want to edit and "voila"
<adam7> Mob[ST]er: just out of curiosity what files are you trying to eidt?
<jrib> Mob[ST]er: sudo -i gives you a shell in which all your commands have superuser privileges.  It does not affect your gui environment
<Incarus> Mob[ST]er, add a option "edit as root"
<Mob[ST]er> hosts, my httpd.conf file, the content of a mysql folder ... etc. etc. etc.
<Incarus> Mob[ST]er, do you use nautilus?
<int256> i have ubuntu install on my HDD and now using it. i want to install Windows XP on the same partition without uninstalling ubuntu, is that possible ?
<hmw> Mob[ST]er - not very reccomendable method is "gksudo nautilus" - but this way you might damage your system easily. use with caution
<adam7> int256: yes, but it's difficult
<Mob[ST]er> Incarus: no .... and as you can see, I'm very new at this ;)
<int256> adam7: how ? pls explain.
<adam7> int256: XP will want to be the first primary partition and it will overwrite the boot loader
<Incarus> Mob[ST]er, -> hmw
<maverick340> how do i remove messages from the outbox queue in evolution ?
<int256> adam7: ok
<hmw> !grub | int256
<ubottu> int256: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adam7> int256: if you have an extra hard drive, you may want to consider backing up your ubuntu system, installing XP, and restoring the ubuntu system
<Mob[ST]er> Incarus: hmw ?
<hmw> int256 - you will have to let windows destroy grub, unfortunately
<Incarus> Mob[ST]er, look at hmw's comment
<cooldduuudde> its pretty easy 2 reinstall grug
<acfrazier> is x-chat free?
<cooldduuudde> *grub
<adam7> acfrazier: yep
<quibbler> acfrazier: yes
<int256> adam7: can i recover the ubuntu bootloader after installing xp
<adam7> !grub | int256
<ubottu> int256: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hmw> int256 - yes
<Mob[ST]er> hmmm... cool app :)
<adam7> int256: it's not hard, you just need to follow the link above on a live cd
<Mob[ST]er> thanks guys !
<tjoener> adam7: I'm trying some stuff here, but when I try to unpack libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb it says: "tar: skipping to next header \n tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors"
<shavin> have to go. thanks for all the  help guys
<tjoener> could my mirror be screwed?
<Incarus> tjoener, install the x86 ubuntu
<adam7> Incarus: that's not a solution
<rdakin> i need to install the sqlite 3 client on my Hardy box, but apt installs 2.8.17 -- is there a way to do this?
<int256> ok
<tjoener> indeed
<adam7> tjoener: try this: dpkg -i --root /path/to/messed/up/install libc6<tab>
<Mob[ST]er> ..... I still can't open any files with this
<tjoener> rdakin: apt-get install sqlite3 If i'm correct
<Incarus> adam7, he got problems with the x46 files, or?
<rdakin> tjoener: ty, trying...
<adam7> Incarus: I think he just got a bad package
<kristian1> i've added ~/Music to Quod Libet library. then i select all tracks and right-click and press edit tags. now how do i remove old tags and replace tags with %artist% - %year% - %album% - %track% - %title%, which all the .mp3's are named as. example: a filenamed - "Bruce Springsteen - 2009 - Working On A Dream - 01 - Outlaw Pete.mp3", remove old tags and add tags according to filename?
<int256> i installed ubuntu in ext2 type partition. then how can i install xp there.
<jrib> int256: you mean virtualized?
<Incarus> tjoener, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<adam7> tjoener: try downloading the deb from a different mirror
<int256> jrib: no
<tjoener> I'm gonna try that
<Incarus> int256, make a new partition with linux
<hmw> Mob[ST]er - enter root with "sudo -i" and use nano for editing. but be extremely cautious, a simple typo may mess up your whole sys. always triple check befor hitting enter.
<Mob[ST]er> it's unbelivable how complicated it is to do a very very simple task with linux :S
<tjoener> I'll be back in a few mins, searching for a mirror
<Incarus> tjoener, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Mob[ST]er> hmw: thanks again .
<rdakin> what is the difference between apt-get install FOO and aptitude install FOO
<Incarus> np
<int256> Incarus: using gparted ?
<jrib> Mob[ST]er: you should explain exactly what you are doing
<Incarus> int256, yes
<Incarus> rdakin, different software
<Incarus> rdakin, apt get is better
<rdakin> Incarus: same effect?
<Incarus> yes
<jrib> rdakin: not much nowadays
<rdakin> Incarus: ty
<int256> Incarus: ok. i which format ?
<Incarus> int256, ntfs or fat
<Mob[ST]er> jrib: that's the thing , I simply want to open some files and a folder but ubuntu says I don't have the permissions to do it :S
<McQueen> hi, i have got a intel centrino 1.6 notebook.... which version can i install? i586 or i386 or an other?
<Incarus> int256, then boot the win cd
<adam7> !sudo | Mob[ST]er
<ubottu> Mob[ST]er: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<adam7> !root | Mob[ST]er
<ubottu> Mob[ST]er: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cooldduuudde> int256, ntfs is better
<Incarus> int256, and install win from the cd (on the right partition)
<int256> ok
<Mob[ST]er> thanks a lot guys, I'm gonna read all this.
<hmw> cool factoid, adam7
<Incarus> cooldduuudde, it doenst matter, because windows will part it in ntfs
<adam7> Mob[ST]er: as a regular user, you don't have permissions to edit random system files -- you need to be the root user. this is what makes linux secure
<McQueen> hi, i have got a intel centrino 1.6 notebook.... which version can i install? i586 or i386 or an other?
<jrib> Mob[ST]er: I haven't been following your conversation, but I've seen sudo mentioned a few times.  Running « gksudo gedit /path/to/file » or just « gksudo nautilus » and editing from there shouldn't be difficult.  The point though is that what you are doing should be an *uncommon* thing.  So it shouldn't be a burden to have to type sudo to edit these files
<cooldduuudde> incarus, XP can install in fat32 as well
<Incarus> McQueen	, i568
<hmw> adam7 Mob[ST]er - and it is the reason, why we dont need antivirus software
<McQueen> Incarus: thanks
<adam7> jrib: earlier he said he is trying to edit httpd.conf, some mysql something-or-other and some other things
<Incarus> cooldduuudde, k
<Incarus> cooldduuudde, but he have to choose later, because windows should just recognize the partition
<cooldduuudde> incarus, agreed
 * int256 will be back in 5 mins
<adam7> McQueen: there are only two versions afaik --- you need the x86 one
<toddoon> does somebody use turboprint, how can i get a key?
<bazhang> toddoon, not here
<Incarus> McQueen, x64 and x86, you need x86
<jrib> toddoon: buy it?
<toddoon> why i hace choosen canon ?!!?
<jrib> !print > toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon, please see my private message
<cooldduuudde> hmw, there was a google earth problem that i spoke of some time back
<hmw> cooldduuudde yea, any news?
<jrib> toddoon: my canon printer "just works" after I plug it in and turn on the power.  Check ubottu's links
<toddoon> jrib: ok thanx
<Atlantes> i just installed ubuntu 64bit, i have a few questions what the best option is to install flash and java, someone knows the answer ^^
<tjoener> adam7: you are a hero
<cooldduuudde> hmw,i ran it using sudo. it doesn't show any errors but quits as soon as opens
<Incarus> Atlantes, yes
<adam7> tjoener: you get it?
<hmw> cooldduuudde as stated before, some apps dont like to be run as root. cant you run it normally??
<jrib> Atlantes: install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package for flash.  Install whatever java you want from the repositories (there's sun and free versions)
<jrib> !java > Atlantes
<ubottu> Atlantes, please see my private message
<adam7> Atlantes: the best way to do it is to go to a site that needs flash or java and when firefox asks "do you want to install the plugin" click yes
<tjoener> jep, I extracted the GOOD downloaded package, cp -av the entire thing over the fs root, then did an install to be nice with -i --root ... and now I can chroot
<cooldduuudde> hmw, the problem was when i ran it normally i am getting errors
<tjoener> so I think I'm going to edit my mirrors :)
<adam7> tjoener: good idea.
<hmw> cooldduuudde what ubuntu version do you have?
<tjoener> adam7: I thank you for your help
<cooldduuudde> 8.10 interpid
<Atlantes> jrib, adam7: does that work for 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Incarus> cooldduuudde, paste the errors
<adam7> Atlantes: yep, I'm using it now
<cooldduuudde> hmw Could not create directory:
<cooldduuudde> /root/.googleearth/Cache
<Incarus> Atlantes, you can install 64 bit plugins
<BrixSat> hello friends
<cooldduuudde> incarus Google Earth could not write to the current cache or myplaces file location. The values will be set as follows: My Places Path: "/home/akash/.googleearth"
<cooldduuudde> Cache Path: "/home/akash/.googleearth/Cache"
<hmw> cooldduuudde thats definetively wrong, a user has no business in /root. the german wiki says, that google earth would be broken, and one can get another version... stand by
<Incarus> cooldduuudde, "sudo mkdir /root/.googleearth/Cache"
<BrixSat> i have an old dlink de-220pct rev-d2 card and cant work with it on my ubuntu server 8.10
<GIORGIO_Mx> ciao
<cooldduuudde> lemme try it
<cooldduuudde> incarus it says the file already exists
<Incarus> BrixSat, search in the net
<jrib> Atlantes: yes
<Atlantes> adam7: flash works, thought that didn't worked with 64bit great :D
<hmw> Incarus cooldduuudde - german wiki suggests: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.googleearth ~/.config/Google
<BrixSat> Incarus i have done that
<BrixSat> im living in google for 2 houres and nothinhg
<Art4k> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<jrib> Art4k: what are you compiling?
<Incarus> BrixSat, most of us (everybody) cant help you
<Art4k> hydra-gtk
<hmw> cooldduuudde - maybe this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<jrib> !compile > Art4k
<ubottu> Art4k, please see my private message
<BrixSat> Incarus i know but maybe some one had that problem also in the past ;)
<adam7> BrixSat: if you give us some idea of what an old dlink de-220pct rev-d2 card is even supposed to do, there might be more help
<cooldduuudde> hmw i am not so familiar wid most commands. i understand it will alter permissions. are you sure it will work?
<cooldduuudde> ok
<jrib> Art4k: you need the corresponding -dev package for gtk+ from the repositories (ie use synaptic or apt-get)
<BrixSat> adam7 dlink de-220ptc is an ethernet card
<hmw> cooldduuudde absolutely not. never used google earth and just got it from the german ubuntu wiki. try the link i gave you
<BrixSat> with old bnc conector and rj45 connector
<cooldduuudde> hmw okay thanks man
<hmw> cooldduuudde google is your friend ;-)
<adam7> BrixSat: have you ever gotten this thing to work in the past in ubuntu
<adam7> ?
<cooldduuudde> :)
<kristian1> im in ex falso right now and i have browsed to ~/Music, and clicked the dir twice so that all songs come up on the right side of the screen. now i want to delete all the .mp3's id tags and retag them according to filename, because the filenames are correct. example: "Bruce Springsteen - 2009 - Working On A Dream - 01 - Outlaw Pete.mp3". so i want to id tag all my mp3 in the following format: <artist> - <year> - <album> - <track> - <title>,
<BrixSat> adam7 nope it is virgin to me
<adam7> BrixSat: it might be worth a small amount of money to get a new ethernet card -- that said, generally, the older it is, the better supported it is
<Incarus> Art4k, why dont you install the hydra deb?
<BrixSat> but the store is closed on sunday :p and i was wondering if it could do the job why a new one?
<Art4k> i dont know
<simon_> hi i use readeon driver and have freeze when using compiz or a game. hard freeze have to press power button. any help?
<adam7> BrixSat: it should work if it is just a normal ethernet card
<adam7> BrixSat: can you put your lspci in the pastebin?
<BrixSat> Adam7 yes it is but it does not work, on /etc/network/interfaces i dont see nothing
<cooldduuudde> simon_ you sure you have a gud grafix card?
<BrixSat> lspci ok 1 minute
<hareldvd> how to install google earth?
<hmw> hareldvd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<adam7> !googleearth | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<simon_> cooldduuudde: what?
<cooldduuudde> simon_ you gotta have a gud grafix card 2 get all 3d frm compiz
<simon_> cooldduuudde: I didnt have freezes before...
<adam7> ColdFyre: but not having a good graphics card shouldn't hard lock the computer
<Ethan> \jon
<cooldduuudde> simon_ hard 2 say. may b you messed up some values in compiz
<cooldduuudde> set it all back 2 default simon_
<simon_> cooldduuudde: did not change anything in compiz
<rfauth> i am trying to use sudo cpufreq-selector -f 1000 to set the cpu frequency. this is not working. i have tried setting governor to userspace first and then setting the freq but it still does not change it. man cpufreq-selector states using -f or --freq= but --freq is an unkown option. any ideas. i am not using the applet because i want this set at boot and options for setting the governor have been removed from the applet
<adam7> rfauth: they haven't been removed from the applet, you just need to setuid some binary. also, make sure that the speed you are trying to set it to is a valid step
<cooldduuudde> simon_ no idea
<rfauth> adam7: you know what, maybe it is not 1000, dang it
<rfauth> adam7: heh, 1000000 not 1000
<hareldvd> Regarding google earth, those who answered me, Lost contacts due to IRC client crash. Can you refere me again?
<dayo2> how do i extract a tar in dir_A to dir_B ?
<rfauth> adam7: i did the conversion to mhz not gigahertz
<kelvin> ??
<erUSUL> dayo2: tar xf file.tar -C dir_B/ afaik
<adam7> rfauth: oops :P
<kelvin> 咩是
<adam7> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dayo2> erUSUL: awesome. thank u! :-)
<hareldvd> dayo2: first make sure you know the name of the directory and if it was stored with full pathname. Use tar xvf for that.
<hareldvd> dayo2: sorry tar tvf
<dayo2> hareldvd: what do u mean?
<merlot> I am coming from gentoo where I used "rc-update add ..." to schedule things to start at boot. Whats the Ubuntu equivalent please?
<taylor04> im having problem with wireless internet on a dell 1501, have gone through the tutorials trying ndiswrapper etc etc and none of its working, when i try seing the status of my driver it says its disabled, on the top of my labby the wifi light is off and fn + f2 doesnt do anything
<adam7> taylor04: what card?
<hareldvd> dayo2: if the files were stored with full pathname that is all file names start with a / then no matter where you will be it will extract according to the full pathname.
<taylor04> 4311
<adam7> taylor04: broadcom?
<giulio> ciao a tutti scusate, ho installato warrock con wine e quando lo apro da wine programi -> warrock mi fa clikkare "ok" nel launcher ma poi non si apre il gioco, sapreste aiutarmi?
<taylor04> yep
<adam7> !it | Guidoo
<ubottu> Guidoo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adam7> !it | giulio
<ubottu> giulio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adam7> Guidoo: sorry
<dayo2> hareldvd: aah i see. thanks!
<taylor04> broadcom 4311
<adam7> taylor04: what revision?
<taylor04> not sure
<yinoneh> hi, cannot ssh -X "error in locking authority file". removing .Xauthority doesn't help, the permissions are - me only. any ideas ? Thanks in advance
<adam7> taylor04: find out -- use lspci | grep Broadcom
<taylor04> rev 1
<taylor04>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<KevDog> taylor04: whats the problem?
<taylor04> im having problem with wireless internet on a dell 1501, have gone through the tutorials trying ndiswrapper etc etc and none of its working, when i try seing the status of my driver it says its disabled, on the top of my labby the wifi light is off and fn + f2 doesnt do anything
<taylor04> im using bcm4311
<KevDog> First -- dont use ndiswrapper
<KevDog> Let me see what you can use--brb
<taylor04> rgr
<KevDog> taylor04: What about the b43 driver?
<art4k_> How to install GF drivers
<BrixSat> adam7 thanks but i wont be able to fix the problem now familiar problem to solve ;) thanks for helping
<jrib> art4k_: GF?
<taylor04> i installed b44 driver with ndiswrapper at first because i couldnt use the ndiswrapper wiki, so then that didnt work and uninstalled and used a supported one with ndiswrapper, but obviously thats a no go too
<KevDog> taylor04: b44?  You mean b43?
<art4k_> jrib: i mean geForce
<jrib> !nvidia | art4k_
<ubottu> art4k_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<taylor04> nah, i got it from dell, i just did a search on b43 and checked it out, its got linux support already?
<taylor04> i feel like an idiot now, let me try that out
<diuneigh> I'd like to thank everyone who helped me get ubuntu installed on my machine.. I appreciate your time and generosity..
<diuneigh> thanks again!!
<KevDog> taylor04: b43 should work if you downloaded the firware independently -- The firware is the actually binary code to power the code.  The reason you have to download the firmware independently is b/c its actually closed source
<taylor04> so if i downloaded the firmware idepentdently how would i get it to work with b43
<KevDog> taylor04: Correction: power the card
<hareldvd> Please, those who helped me regardin installing Google earyh, come again. I lost your info due to IRC client crash.
<jrib> hareldvd: just install it from the medibuntu repositories
<taylor04> im new to this, where can i get the firmware? do i run it with b43?
<jrib> !medibuntu | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<adam7> !googleearth | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<jrib> taylor04: have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<KevDog> taylor04: Everything should just work
<taylor04> yea jrib
<jrib> taylor04: and was there a driver there?
<KevDog> jrib -- Nice call on that one
<tjoener> adam7: I changed the repositories from be to nl, and everything works fine now. I probably should file a report that they have a corrupt file on their server?
<art4k_> In my "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers" no drivers to select...
<taylor04> i just tried it, said system error, failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<hareldvd> ubottu: Installed from your link (did before asking you) application crashes.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KevDog> taylor04: do you have synaptic running in the background?
<taylor04> i dont know
<jrib> hareldvd: ubottu is a bot, talk to the humans
<KevDog> taylor04: That errror usually implies you were trying to update packages before and something crashed
<dusty> Hey guys I have just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and when I Put a DVD in the drive it does not automatically recognise I put a disk in there and mount it, how do I get it to do that ?
<taylor04> yea, i am downloading wine now, ive updated everything and rebooted though
<jrib> dusty: is it a commercial dvd with css?
<dusty> Yes I bought it from the shop.
<Kvitrafn> A movie?
<KevDog> taylor04: ?
<dusty> I also bought a lovely new monitor so want to test it out
<dusty> Yes a Film.
<jrib> !dvd | dusty
<ubottu> dusty: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taylor04> i did all system updates last night and rebooted
<io_> New install of ubuntu , sound card not funtioning. request enhancement
<hareldvd> the bot is wrong.
<hareldvd> Who attends the bot??
<dusty> Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty It works better if you keep your comments and responses all on one line.  it makes it easier to read for all
<Kvitrafn> hareldvd, the bot is wrong? how?
<JoeLow> do most people use NetworkManager?
<Jack_Sparrow> hareldvd We do, what is wrong with the bots response
<JoeLow> its just that it seems to be stoping me setting interfaces manually from console?
<mobilix> hi to all
<dusty> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<taylor04> well, if im getting this error message, whats the best way to fix the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KevDog> taylor04: Ok so no synaptic or aptitude?
<KevDog> JoeLow: WICD
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<taylor04> i honestly have no clue man, im new to ubuntu
<KevDog> Do as ubottu stated :)
<hareldvd> Kvitrafn: Nice to takl to human. Bot is not entirely wrong. only on updated machine as mine. with whatever packages I already have installed, google earth from the bot link crashes. Do you want the error message?
<KevDog> Anyone tried the video stuff with pidgin?
<Jack_Sparrow> taylor04 that is one of two problems,  another package manager is running, or you need to clear the lock manually after a crash or stopping an upgrade etc
<jrib> hareldvd: ubottu gave you more than one link.  Be specific.
<adam7> KevDog: pidgin has video stuff?
<taylor04> would a reboot clear the lock?
<Jack_Sparrow> taylor04 no
<JoeLow> KevDog: what is WICD?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<KevDog> adam7: supposedly the mt build (which is like the cvs/svn build) maybe has the capabilities
<KevDog> !WICD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WICD
<hareldvd> jrib: Sorry, thought the first was someone else. The second gave me trouble:  http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<KevDog> JoeLow: Just an alternative to NWM
<jrib> hareldvd: so now be specific about the trouble
<JoeLow> ah right,
<KevDog> taylor04: run these commands in a terminal: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hareldvd> jrib: With pleasure. The error: ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbolBIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<dusty> jrib, I have followed those articles but it still does not automatically recognise the disk ?
<jrib> hareldvd: remove that.  Use the medibuntu package
<JoeLow> should i be able to set my wireless netowkr using "iwconfig eth1 essid "Belkin54g"
<taylor04> wait, i just tried the driver manager and its working now, thanks for all the help kevdog and jack sparrow, i appreciate it
<KevDog> JoeLow: you are doing a manual configuration for your wireless card.  What do you want to do!
<JoeLow> yes, when i do that nothing happens, as if NetworkManager was stoping me?
<JoeLow> so i need to startx, then use NetworkManager to access my wireless
<KevDog> adam7: Have you tried the mt build?
<jrib> dusty: pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 »
<adam7> KevDog: no, but I might have to
<dusty> GUy's why won't it read this DVD??
<dusty> ok
<KevDog> JoeLow: Are your simply at a terminal right now?  I mean you don't need a gui or really any package if you configure your wireless card manually
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, having an issue in evolution, why do all my rss feeds no longer have a window underneath so i can see the material in the feed???
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty all dvd's or just the one
<JoeLow> yeah im at a terminal
<KevDog> adam7: I take it you have compiled things befoe?
<adam7> KevDog: a few times :)
<dusty> Jack_Sparrow, all.
<hareldvd> jrib: Only if I knew how to remove the package installed from  http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<JoeLow> KevDog: i want to be able to configure my wireless without having to startx
<dusty> jrib, http://rafb.net/p/3Cd44L68.html
<JoeLow> which is the case at the moment
<dusty> Jack_Sparrow, I've tried 4 and neither load.
<KevDog> JoeLow: Does running iwlist scan show your network?
<dusty> cdxs work.
<JoeLow> yes
<dusty> Oh and it is  DVD RW
<KevDog> adam7: Ok, sorry, no mean to insult you.  Do you need a cookbook?
<adam7> dusty: this is a film?
<bazhang> dusty, a commercial dvd on dvd-rw?
<jrib> hareldvd: read its documentation?
<dusty> yes a movie (the escpaist)
<adam7> KevDog: no insult taken :) sure
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty Stop hitting the enter key...  Complete sentences on one line  Please
<dusty> commercial dvd
<adam7> dusty: a commercial dvd that ships on a dvdrw?
<KevDog> JoeLow: Do you see your netork?
<JoeLow> KevDog: yes i do
<netsnooper> hallo zusammen
<hareldvd> jrib: All you get is a shell script executabe. Do I need to dig into it?
<KevDog> JoeLow: Do you have any encryption on your wireless network?
<JoeLow> it is unsecure, so should iwconfig eth1 essid "Belkin54G" ...work?
<dusty> No its a real dvd that i bought from a shop!
<JoeLow> KevDog: no
<dbu_> hi, I am using svn 1.4.3, and I have checked out a repository, but when I run svn up it wants me to re-authenticate each time (btw: have run co as user www-data, and want to run up as www-data) how can i prevent re-authentication?
<dusty> adam7, ^^
<KevDog> JoeLow: Do you want dhcp or a static IP?
<adam7> dusty: but you just said it's a dvdrw...
<JoeLow> dhcp
<netsnooper> gibt es auch einen deutschen chat? und wenn ja wie komme ich dahin?
<jrib> hareldvd: google has documentation on its website
<adam7> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<KevDog> JoeLow: Ok: sudo iwconfig essid "Belkin54G"
<KevDog> JoeLow: Then: sudo dhclient eth1
<netsnooper> ic/join #ubunutu-de
<hareldvd> jrib: Thanks will do.
<jrib> hareldvd: you can try shell_script --help  too
<JoeLow> KevDog: yes i know, thats what im doing, but it doesnt seem to be joining that network, i thought it was a NEtworkManager problm?
<JoeLow> or stoping me setting mine myself
<hareldvd> jrib: Thanks. Much better.
 * KevDog thinks  is it me or am I the only one who doesnt know adam7?
<bazhang> dusty, commercial dvd's never ship on rw, unless it is pirated.
<KenBW2> whenever i tranfer music to my phone with ubuntu the atrists' and albums' names don't  show up as they should (for example Even, Evanesce, Evanescence). is this a problem with the transfer?
<io_> any hel with my sound card available?
<KevDog> JoeLow: What does lshw -C network show about the wireless chipset and driver?
<adam7> KevDog: JoeLow: you may have to set the channel too
<JoeLow> oh right
<adam7> sudo iwconfig eth1 channel 3 or w/e the channel is
<JoeLow> maybe i should just disable networkManager
<KevDog> adam7: Never had to do that before, although I guess you could
<KevDog> adam7: Never had to do that before -- except with aircrack
<adam7> KevDog: on some cards you don't have to, on others you do
<kernel> : )
<adam7> some drivers set the channel from the essid automatically I think
<KevDog> JoeLow: I dont think NWM isthe problem.  What error are you getting after the dhclient command?
<KevDog> adam7: Do you know of any specific driver types for this -- I main a thread about this topic?
<JoeLow> KevDog: nothing, no error, after i do "iwconfig eth1..." i get no error, but it has not joined that netowrk
<adam7> KevDog: no, sorry. I don't even remember where I saw that at
<KevDog> JoeLow: You do the iwconfig statement followed by dhclient
<JoeLow> yep
<KevDog> adam7: cool
<KenBW2> whenever i tranfer music to my phone with ubuntu the atrists' and albums' names don't  show up as they should (for example Even, Evanesce, Evanescence). is this a problem with the transfer?
<JoeLow> but if i do startx and use NetowrkManager, it works, so the driver and everything is fine
<adam7> JoeLow: try this: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid my_essid channel 99; sudo dhclient eth1; <-- obviously, replace my_essid with the essid of your network and 99 with the channel number
 * KevDog thinks  Is adam7=imdano?
<wiijii> Hi guys, is anyone else having issues reverting back to ath5k after the latest update changed wireless to ath9k? If someone has succeeded, could you please help?
<adam7> KevDog: I know him, yes. I'm not him though :P
<KevDog> adam7: Ok that was just a wild guess!
<KevDog> adam7: This pidgin is taking forever to compile
<adam7> KevDog: do you have a link to it?
<Lasivian> 6cI have compiz installed and want to "tile" windows automatically, but there is no tile option, ideas? thanks
<laputa> hi,all
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<laputa> Is there any one use jaunty and dpkg got error?
<amikrop> How can you check if you have 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<adam7> laputa: try #ubuntu+1
<adam7> amikrop: uname -a
<KevDog> adam7: I do, but there was a hack just to let you know.  Not sure if it was the right thing to do, but I needed 3 packages for jaunty's repository on intrepid.  I temporarily added the repository to grab the 3 packages. Not sure if this will lead to breakage?
<bazhang> laputa, #ubuntu+1 for that
<KrispyQC> salut (tlm)
<adam7> KevDog: never can tell for sure, but I've done that before without too much trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> KevDog Yes that will lead you to breakage..
<adam7> depends on the packages I think
<laputa> Is there anyone got dpkg error?
<Jack_Sparrow> KevDog adam7 Yes that will lead you to breakage.. Usually at the next upgrade if not now
<jrib> laputa: you need to be more specific
<bazhang> laputa, wrong channel for jaunty
<KevDog> Jack_Sparrow: I know the risk, however I had no choice.  Ive also heard others doing this however -- it was my belief IT MAY lead to breakage.  Try at your own risk
<Jack_Sparrow> laputa Ask in the right channel
<mm2_sl> hi, anyone know to mount hfsplus iso image in ubuntu ?
<mm2_sl> it gives this error
<mm2_sl> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<mm2_sl>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<mm2_sl>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mm2_sl>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> mm2_sl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KevDog> Jack_Sparrow: Even you then put those packages on hold?
<Jack_Sparrow> KevDog it will lead to breakage, just not always instant
<laputa> Jack_Sparrow:my dpkg has much error!
<bazhang> laputa, this is not for jaunty.
<Jack_Sparrow> laputa Go to the right channel as we have asked
<KevDog> Jack_Sparrow: What's the workaround then?
<Jampiter> Hi
<laputa> Jack_Sparrow:and I can't startx.
<Jampiter> How do I write a bootable .img image to a floppy?
<adam7> Jampiter: dd if=image.img of=/dev/floppydrive
<adam7> Jampiter: I think the drive is something like /dev/flx but I don't remember for sure
<Jampiter> adam7: Thank you :)
<KevDog> adam7: here is the link -- the last couple of pages talk about the mt portion.  I guess based on the above, try at your own risk:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975783
<adam7> Jampiter: and use the dd command with care -- it can destroy your system if you point it at the wrong device
<tomp> on hardy 8.04, i cant copy a 4.2g file with MC, then i saw i coudnt do it with Nautilus 2.22.2. i'm tryong cp right now. it reports the fiee is too big on 3 different partitions, all way bigger than 4.3. cp jusyt failed 'file too large'
<Jampiter> adam7: ...ok, how do I find out my floppy drive for SURE? Mount?
<adam7> Jampiter: if it is mounted, sure
<Jampiter> adam7: I don't think it's mounted.. it's not showing up, anyway. How can I mount it?
<KevDog> adam7: The packages I needed to grab from jaunty were the following: libgstfarsight0.10-0 libgstfarsight0.10-dev gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight
<quibbler> tomp: what file system are the partitions?
<Craige_> Hey guys. I need a hand with a few things. First one being that by Ubuntu 64bit is running hot (can get upwards of 80C)
<Jampiter> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Jampiter> ...
<Craige_> It's rediculious.
<adam7> Jampiter: you can also do ls /dev/f?0 which should show you
<adam7> KevDog: actually my laptop is upgrading to jaunty as we speak so I might try it on there
<Lasivian> I have compiz installed and want to "tile" windows automatically, but there is no tile option, ideas? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian I linked ccsm for you earlier, did you get and install that yet
<Jampiter> adam7: It says "bash: /dev/fb0: Permission denied" IS fb0 right then?
<KevDog> adam7: When I need to hack packages -- had to do this before -- sometimes I wish I was running Arch
<Lasivian> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, I must have missed your message
<tomp> quibbler i just used fdisk to see 'linux' 83   how can i chck the fs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<KevDog> Jack_Sparrow: Any proposed workaround?
<Jack_Sparrow> KevDog No idea what you were working on, but adding jaunty repos,, isnt an answer
<adam7> Jampiter: fb is not correct
<Jampiter> adam7: I tried dd with fb0 and it says it wrote it, but.. ah, It's not correct
<adam7> Jampiter: It should be either fd0 or fl0
<quibbler> tomp: how are they formated ext3 ntfs fat??
<Jack_Sparrow> Jampiter fd0 is normal
<adam7> Jampiter: fb might be a framebuffer or something
<KevDog> Jack_Sparrow: How do I get newer packages that are not in the repository because they are needed to compile from source?
<Jampiter> adam7: It did make the right hand side of the sceen fuzzy for a second
<Jampiter> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> KevDog Chasing dependencies is up to you when installing from soureces ourside the supported repos
<tomp> quibbler: ext3 i th9nk, but how do i check? fisk gave lame 'linux' answer
<adam7> Jampiter: that's probably what it was then
<Craige_> Anybody?
<Jampiter> adam7: Will that have harmed my computer?
<taylor04> kevdog: i activated the b43 drivers and got the wifi light on my labtop on, rebooted, on the connection tab on the top right wireless stuff is all grayed out so i cant use it
<adam7> Jampiter: shouldn't
<KevDog> Jack_Sparrow: Hmmm, I guess that is an answer, but I'm sure others have had this problem before.  Any proposed strategies?
<kristian1> hey! all my music is stored in ~/Music and is named according to this example: "Bruce Springsteen - 2009 - Working On A Dream - 01-14 - Outlaw Pete.mp3". the "-14" indicates how many tracks are on the specific album. the tagging of these mp3's are wrong, so i want to remove all mp3 tags/album art/all the additional information, and then retag the album according to the mp3 filename format: <artist> - <date> - <album> - <tracknumber> - <tit
<adam7> KevDog: maybe apt-get source from a jaunty package and then recompile for intrepid?
<KevDog> taylor04: I take it you are using the gui
<quibbler> tomp: if they are ext3 then you should be able to copy also ntfs but not if they are fat (windows)
<Jampiter> adam7: Ok, that's a relief. I'm trying it with fd0 and it says Permission denied. How do I grant it permission? Would sudo work?
<Jack_Sparrow> KevDog stick with supported repos and be safe..  Learn to compile, run dual boot so you can have a system for testing and always have a backup
<adam7> Jampiter: you'll need sudo
<taylor04> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> Jampiter sudo
<KevDog> adam7: I thought about that, but then started chasing dependencies -- need to compile gstreamer -- then needing to compile another package --
<Jampiter> adam7 & Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<adam7> KevDog: I see where that is going
<KevDog> adam7: You catch my drift :)
<Jampiter> adam7: It says it's done it again, but there was no activity from the floppy drive and it was very fast
<adam7> Jampiter: how big is the image you're trying to write?
<Jampiter> adam7: 1.4 MB
<tomp> quibbler: i have copied 3.8g filles ( dvd imgs) from these partitions to XP NTFS partitions andd vicversa, i hit a snag on this, the largest of the at 4.2G.
<KevDog> Jack_Sparrow: I do know how to compile.  Thanks for the advice anyway.
<taylor04> KevDog: yes im using the gui
<adam7> Jampiter: yeah, you would have noticed that
<quibbler> tomp: is the drive full?
<Jampiter> adam7: I'll try it with fl0
<KevDog> taylor04: So gui is greyed out.  Do you know how to use CLI to test things?
<adam7> Jampiter: don't
<adam7> Jampiter: fl0 is incorrect, it's fd0 you need
<taylor04> KevDog: Ill google it
<Jampiter> adam7: Ok
<KevDog> taylor04: Now you are thinking, but perhaps your /etc/network/interfaces file has some entries inside this file thay may need to be deleted
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian For Animations like Burning windows..Open CCSM  Under Effects.. Enable Animations and Animations add-ons... Close CCSM, Reopen CCSM, Double click Animations.. You will see tabs for Open, Close, Minimize etc... On the tab marked Open Select.. New.. Where it says open Effect Select... Burn.. Set Duration to 150.. For Window Match.. Type (type=Normal | Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog)
<taylor04> KevDog: hehe, im not afraid to help myself, ive spent a day on this with no luck though. I'm new to linux so im not sure what all i need and dont need or even about going how to do it
<Lasivian> Jack_Sparrow: yes, got all that working so far, but I didn;t see any option to force windows to tile
<hikenboot> can anyone explain to me why when i take snapshots of my system I only see one snapshot listed under lvdisplay. is there another command to see the full list of snapshots
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian /join #Compiz for details on setting up and using compiz
<Lasivian> k
<KevDog> taylor04: About 2 years ago  I ws like you.  I had a working system quickly, but it took about 1 month to become comfortable with things.  Knowledge of using the command line really helped, and I had had that from college
<KevDog> I about got thrown out of the forums last night!
<taylor04> KevDog: im willing to learn but this wifi thing is killing me!
<KevDog> taylor04: Can you use the command line at all?  Its very easy to troubleshoot things using the CLI
<Copper> Hello, how do i enable opengl support with nvidia drivers?
<taylor04> KevDog: i can copy and paste, haha
<Igramul> Copper: System -> Administration -> Hardware driver
<KevDog> taylor04: You might be in luck since with the gnome-terminal you can cut and paste commands into the terminal
<taylor04> yep, i have been all day
<KevDog> taylor04: Open a gnome terminal up for me just for kicks!
<HSO_SadiQ> any other yahoo messenger like app besides pidgin,gyache and kopete for 8.10 ???
<taylor04> KevDog: ok
<KevDog> taylor04:  A few things. I just want you to look at things
<McQueen> i downloaded ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso then i sent it to winmd5sum.... there are 2 text box. md5 sum text box is 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 and compare text box is empty... so what do i have to do now?
<KevDog> taylor04: do lspci -nnm and then look at the output.  Don't get freaked out.  Find your wireless chipset and tell me what it is
<geirha> !md5sum | McQueen
<ubottu> McQueen: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<taylor04> KevDog: i wont freak out, getting used to this, hehe "Network controller [0280]" "Broadcom Corporation [14e4]" "BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [4311]" -r01 "Dell [1028]" "Device [0007]"
<KevDog> taylor04: lshw -C network -- Find your chipset and tell me what driver is listed
<adam7> 4311 rev 1 is supported by b43
<KevDog> adam7: I'm liking that new openfwwf driver
<mjbraun> I'm a bit confused. I'm trying to recreate kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, but I can't figure out the naming conventions. If I do "git tag | grep Ubuntu*" I get options like Ubuntu-2.6.22.[41-53]. How do I know which version was used to create the stock kernel?
<AlanJenkins> HSO_SadiQ: you could try empathy
<KevDog> taylor04: It should say like driver=b43-pci-bridge
<AlanJenkins> HSO_SadiQ: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<taylor04> b43 driver
<taylor04> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > mjbraun
<ubottu> mjbraun, please see my private message
<taylor04> just found it hehe
<KevDog> taylor04: Cool -- now if you do a  - iwlist scan - do you see networks
<adam7> KevDog: should do sudo iwlist scan otherwise it'll just give you the cached results
<taylor04> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<taylor04> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<taylor04> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<taylor04> wlan0     No scan results
<taylor04> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<FloodBot2> taylor04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Madsy> I want to make a video of some slides and post to YouTube. Any recommendations for video software I could use? OpenOffice doesn't seem to support avi as a container format.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > taylor04
<ubottu> taylor04, please see my private message
<taylor04> sorry!
<taylor04> dont kill me, please!
<Incarus> hm
<Incarus> taylor04, whats the problem?
<KevDog> taylor04: Dont post the results -- Just look -- A lot of this is thinking about the output:  sudo iwlist scan
<dayo2> what is the command line path to Trash?
<taylor04> i flooded, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<taylor04> KevDog: same thing
<dayo2> Jack_Sparrow: thanks! :-)
<mjbraun> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I've gone through those steps, and I'm trying to identify why certain older kernels work on my system, but not newer ones (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4482542 )
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adam7> taylor04: the wireless card is on, the switch on the laptop is on, too, right?
<adam7> an amazing number of people run into trouble because their switch was accidentally off
<Jack_Sparrow> mjbraun What isnt working with the stock kernel from ubuntu
<KevDog> taylor04: Ok now examine your system log files.  Do a dmesg | less - use the space bar to advance to the next page.  Do you see any errors about the b43 stuff. Just read them slowly --
<Incarus> taylor04, if the device is not under /dev/ it the device or driver dont work
<sutris> hy
<mjbraun> Jack_Sparrow: Essentially, versions over 2.6.22-14-generic won't boot on properly with my SCSI 200 disc CD changer attached
<cooldduuudde> guys what exactly improves wen you upgrade kernel?
<KevDog> Incarus: My device wlan0 isnt listed in /dev
<Jack_Sparrow> mjbraun Interesting..  but not surprising..  try /join /kernel
<InterNut> OS ubuntu 8.10 problem: Deluge only gives me "Segmentation fault"... help?
<Incarus> KevDog, k, driver doesnt work / it don't got a driver
<mjbraun> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, I'll check in with those folks. Thanks!
<KevDog> Incarus: Unclear -- my wlan0 interface works perfectly and I dont see it under /dev unless I'm looking in the wrong place (which I probably am!)
<raboof> the livecd, if i remember correctly, has a 'install to harddisk' feature.
<raboof> can i also invoke that from a 'normal' installation?
<raboof> I'm running from a USB disk and would like to install ubuntu on the harddrive
<Jampiter> adam7: It's worked now, thansk for your help earlier :)
<Rods_Tiger> on my usb memory livecd stick usb thingy, it boots then leaves me at a command prompt. What's wrong?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, can i setup text specific coloring somehow?
<adam7> Jampiter: gald you go it
<Incarus> Rods_Tiger, the graca driver doesn't work
<Rods_Tiger> Incarus: ah. So what should I do?
<Incarus> the quy with the network card: try ndiswrapper, try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and print the output. Which Ubuntu and which kernels version you got?
<zgmf-x20a> hmm ok, more explaination.  currentyl my theme is DarkRoom.  BUT in evolution, with RSS feeds, the text is white for somereason, how do i change it to be black??
<echo_> Hey, I dunno if anyone can answer this, but the Ipod software that comes stock with Ubuntu screws up the song index and after I put a song on there it says there are no mp3s anymore..
<pescador9> io
<echo_> I have to go back to windows and throw an mp3 on there and then the index is back
<Incarus> Rods_Tiger, mount your stick and edit "/etc/X11/Xorg.conf" and change graca driver to "vesa"
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. All of a sudden my my ubuntu 8.04 does niot recognize the numeric keypad of my keyboard. All other keys are ok but the numeric pad. I tried to change the keymap to no avail. Any hints on how to solve this?
<taylor04> kevdog: sorry about that kevdog, my internet was acting up, i get a lot of problems in china...:(
<hikenboot> is there a command besides lvdisplay to see a series of snapshots of an lvm volume or does lvcreate overwrite the snapshots that exist with the new one? thanks for all your help
<jshipp> bob, turn your numlock on...
<Incarus> KevDog: try ndiswrapper, try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and print the output. Which Ubuntu and which kernels version you got?
<KevDog> taylor04: just check dmesg | less and see if you have any errors
<magnetron> BobPenguin→ did you push the "num lock" button?
<dusty> Hey guys I am using Ubuntu 8.10 with Gnome and dual monitor setup.  I purchased a commercial DVD (The Escapist) to test out my monitor and graphics card... got a HD tv/pc monitor (Samsung).  WHen I put the DVD in the dvd drive, nothing happens, I try going to places->removeable media -> cdrom/dvd drive.. but again nothing happens.. I have installed the neccessary dvd packages what am I doing wrong ?
<BobPenguin> yes magnetron
<BobPenguin> I tried both with the numlock on and off magnetron
<KevDog> Incarus: Why do I need to restart networking?  I have 2.6.27-11
<tomp> is there a 4G file size limit in ext3? in ISO?
<mikewu> BobPenguin: does pressing the numberpad keys move the cursor or anything else?
<bazhang> dusty, this is the dvd-rw you referenced earlier?
<echo_> ANyone? Maybe I should try other software?
<taylor04> kevdog: as far as i can tell no errors
<jshipp> BobPenguin: is it only affecting the command line, or gui too?
<KevDog> Incarus: Ndiswrapper -- yeck
<Incarus> KevDog, because of the output
<raboof> is 'ubiquity' the application that installs to the harddisk?
<bazhang> dusty, as has been mentioned, commercial dvds dont come on dvd-rw
<gmorrison> hey guys, just installed ubuntu 8.10 last night (first time ever) and i got my drivers done, but all my music seems especially quiet, dvd's  also, any ideas? is there a mixer sort of thing in ubuntu where i can turn everything up?
<echo_> I know Ubuntu is free, but it always seems like such a battle to get even the simplest of things to wokr some time
<Richaee> raboof:ubiquity is the installer...
<Incarus> echo_, ubuntu is crap, use opensuse
<BobPenguin> nope mikewu. jshipp it does affect the GUI
<raboof> Richaee: i have ubuntu installed on an usbdisk but want to install it on the harddrive. sounds like ubiquity is what i'm looking for then, no?
<KevDog> taylor04: Ok try this each command on a new line:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down  - sudo rmmod b43  - sudo rmmod ssb -- sudo modprobe b43 -- sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jshipp> BobPenguin:  tried rebooting yet?
<zgmf-x20a> ok, in evolution, when using rss-evolution, how do i set the text color in the rss feeds in the bottom right window??
<Incarus> i have to go
<BobPenguin> magnetrons, jshipp and mikewu, I did reboot already to no avail
<Richaee> raboof: There should be an install icon on ur desktop??
<mikewu> tomp: 16 GiB max file in ext3, 4 GiB in iso
<raboof> Richaee: no, the installation on the usbdisk is basically a normal, full-blown installation, not the livecd iso
<Richaee> raboof: ubiquity gets delted after installion
<taylor04> ok did that kevdog
<tomp> mikwu, i made a 4.2G iso with bchunk, what to ddo?
<Richaee> raboof: You may be able to install it again in synaptic, i dont no
<raboof> Richaee: looks like it
<Incarus> KevDog or taylor04 (the person with the problem): the wlan0 SHOULD NOT be in /dev!
<tomp> mikewu, i made a 4.2G iso with bchunk, what to do? orig dvd is gone
<adam7> tomp, mikewu: max file size is 16 GiB – 2 TiB on ext3 according to wikipedia, I don't know how you know what it is though
<Richaee> raboof: ive checked ubiquity is available from the repo's ... sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<raboof> hmm, 'ubiquity: debconf: DbDriver "targetdb": could not open /target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat'
<raboof> indeed i dont have a /target
<BobPenguin> magnetrons, jshipp and mikewu, should I just buy a new keyboard? I would like to be sure its the keyboard and not the OS...
<KevDog> taylor: type dmesg on the command line, and then you may need to scoll up but look sections in regards to b43-phy0: Loading firmware -- or something like thiat
<adam7> tomp, mikewu: ah, it depends on block size
<KevDog> Incarus: I know -- I told you that before!
<Incarus> KevDog, ok, i was off
<Richaee> raboof:U wudnt jus do a fresh install from a livecd??
<Incarus> taylor04, try "iwconfig"
<raboof> Richaee: i guess i could do that, but it's a hassle :)
<adam7> taylor04: you did install the firmware with the Hardware Drivers window, right?
<raboof> (download iso, find cd, blah blah)
<taylor04> yes adam
<Incarus> raboof, you cant install ubuntu from the live cd
<tomp> adam7 mikewu, well cdrecord burned the .iso and didnt complian, it mounts and looks ok, now off to XP to see if that other os can see it
<KevDog> adam7: I hoping dmesg may clarify some things!
<el-perrillo> hi everybody, does anybody know how to make the vpn client work in intrepid???
<taylor04> kevdog: i could only find b43-phy1 stuff it says radio hardware status changed to disabled
<orbisvicis> libc6 depends on beloc and beloc depends on libc6, how can I use dpkg to install their debs ?
<Richaee> raboof: i know, i think u can mke a livecd from ur install tho?
<adam7> taylor04: check the switch on your laptop and make sure it is on?
<taylor04> incarus: iwconfig and then what?
<Richaee> raboof: 8.10???
<Incarus> taylor04, without parameter
<tktk> hi all - is there any way to take a default 8.04 install and remove all the GUI stuff from it (i.e. turn it into more of a "server" install)? leaving X intact but no gnome, evolution, firefox etc.
<taylor04> adam7: its on
<taylor04> adam7: wifi light is on
<KevDog> taylor: Disabled -- means nothing else is going to work.  Really examine the dmesg file -- Are there any other clues contained in dmesg to help you -- we are getting somewhere know!
<adam7> taylor04: ok, good. how many access points are within range of your computer?
<Incarus> tktk, yes, but use ubuntu server edition
<taylor04> incarus: what do you mean without parameter
<Incarus> taylor04, just iwconfig
<adam7> tktk: why do you need X if you remove all the programs that use it?
<taylor04> incarus: done
<tktk> Incarus: I've already got a (rather difficult to configure) machine set up as 8.04 desktop - would rather not have to reinstall it.
<Incarus> donno
<el-perrillo> Does anybody know how to make a pptp VPN connection work in intrepid???
<taylor04> adam7: several, and i know they work for a fact
<adam7> tktk: just open the package manager and start removeing
<tktk> adam7: occasionally want to VNC into it
<Incarus> el-perrillo	, google, we dont know
<KevDog> taylor04: Examine dmesg again!!! There are clues in this file about what is not working
<victoria> hello guys, i need help installing something... i try so hard but i was not able to
<el-perrillo> I have tried everything but nothing seems to woork, I am desperate, I've spent 3 days allready on this thing
<tktk> adam7: isn't there a way to remove everything that the "ubuntu-desktop" package brings with it?
<Incarus> victoria, k
<hlm> !ask | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adam7> tktk: probably, but I don't know what it is
<KevDog> taylor04: Or just do the following to limit the output  --- dmesg | grep b43
<Incarus> el-perrillo, you have to add a new rule to iptables
<tktk> adam7: thanks
<el-perrillo> Icarus, how do I do that?
<Incarus> el-perrillo, find it out
<victoria> Incarus: can you send me a private?
<taylor04> kevdog: i think i got it maybe, i installed b44 with ndiswrapper before, and i went up, right now my wireless card is running off of b44 eth0 instead of b43, maybe software conflict
<el-perrillo> ok, thanks
<adam7> taylor04: b44?
<adam7> taylor04: get rid of ndiswrapper
<taylor04> adam7: windows driver
<tomeo> Will Ubuntu be able to access a drive formatted in hfs+?
<adam7> taylor04: try this: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sudo rmmod b43; sudo modprobe b43;
<KevDog> taylor04: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<Mendig0> hola
<KevDog> taylor04: Then dmesg|grep b43
<Mendig0> español?
<Incarus> Mendig0, english
<adam7> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mendig0> gracias
<taylor04> b43phy1 status changed to enabled
<KevDog> taylor04: b44 is a wired driver -- b43 is a wireless driver -- quit confusing the two.
<taylor04> got it!
<taylor04> let me try to boot up a wireless connection
<adam7> taylor04: iwlist scan works now?
<KevDog> taylor04: Hold on!!!! In dmesg: What firmware version are you loading?
<taylor04> no scan results...
<el-perrillo> Yo hablo espanoel
<el-perrillo> espanol
<adam7> !es | el-perrillo
<ubottu> el-perrillo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<taylor04> 410.2160
<dusty> bazhang, I meant that the dvd-rw is the cd drive it is an actual dvd player.. the dvd is a proper dvd from a shop?
<dusty> bazhang, How do I play it ?
<el-perrillo> mendig0 yo hablo esanol, que deseas?
<Guest95765> Can some one help , networking in ubuntu fails after the first restart but if if i use a live cd and boot in live mode it will work any idea's ???
<KevDog> taylor04: It should say something like b43-ph0: Loading firware version...  or something like that!
<taylor04> kevdog: b43-phy1: loading firmware version 410.2160
<kennyyu> would it be difficult to do ssid scanning if not using network-manager?
<Incarus> Guest95765, try "sudo dhclient3"
<Garepjotr1> hi guys.. anyone experience with ubuntu 8.10 + broadcom wireless?
<Guest95765> thanks ill do that
<KevDog> taylor04: good, now look at ifconfig, is a wlan0 interface shown?
<n8tuser> kennyyu-> nope, use sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  in cli
<Myxb> Garepjotr1: what chip?
<dusty> anyone?#
<taylor04> kevdog: yet
<taylor04> yes
<satrix> hi to all
<kennyyu> n8tuser: wow cool :)
<Garepjotr1> BCM4312
<Garepjotr1> rev 02
<el-perrillo> Has anybody been able to connect to a pptp VPN using Ubuntu intrepid?
<BobPenguin> magnetrons, jshipp and mikewu, problem solved! ---> preferences ----> keyboard ------> mouse setting: uncheck "alloe to control the pointer using the keyboard"
<KevDog> taylor04: Does lshw -C network show anthing funny under the wireless section like Disabled?
<Garepjotr1> i'm connected to the wireless but any ping to the gateway or beyond says network unreachable
<Myxb> Garepjotr1: i have bcm4328. works out of the box.
<metajemo> i've been trying to access to a remote machine using remote desktop. unfortunately i think it is configured to ask for confirmation and that's the reason not to connect to it.i have a ssh access.does anybody know if there's such a think like a configuration file for it,where is it and how to modify it?
<KevDog> taylor04: In fact can you use pastebin to show your lshw -C network?  Google for pastebin -- cut and paste your output, and then just post the link here!
<taylor04> kevdog: nwireless sections is ok
<taylor04> one second
<mikewu> metajemo: what remote desktop program is running
<metajemo> mikewu:vncviewer
<hikenboot> never mind figured it out ls /dev/<Volume name
<taylor04> kevdog: http://pastebin.com/m12dbd3d
<el-perrillo> Has anybody been able to connect to a pptp VPN using Ubuntu intrepid?
<KevDog> taylor04: Looks good -- and sudo iwlist scan does not show anything?
<mikewu> metajemo: my mistake, what is the remote machine running? vncviewer is a client program
<oCean_> el-perrillo: on my laptop (as a client) I can connect to pptp vpn, yes
<taylor04> KevDog: it shows a bunch of interface things now
<KevDog> taylor04: pastebin that!
<el-perrillo> oCean: How in the worl did you do it? I've tried for days and I can't
<el-perrillo> It keeps telling me, connection failed
<el-perrillo> over and over again
<taylor04> http://pastebin.com/m4c51e47e
<Finnish> I'm not able to install this daily build
<anonusing1> does any one know any good sites for .tar fonts?
<KevDog> taylor04: Looks good -- sudo iwlist scan
<oCean_> el-perrillo: Using the gateway I was told to use. Besides that in Advanced I had to tick MPPE and stateful encryption.
<taylor04> i got my router
<metajemo> mikewu:ubuntu 8.10. openssh-server Remote Desktop...if i have understood the question correctly
<Finnish> When I click install-button, nothing happens, first time it gave me an error crash
<KevDog> taylor04: Ok so you can "see" your router".  I take it you want to connect next?
<Jack_Sparrow> Finnish If you are talking about Jaunty.  Please /join #Ubuntu+1
<taylor04> kevdog: yea! hehe
<Finnish> Sorry, wrong channel
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Garepjotr1> if the systray thing says i'm connected doesn't that mean that the driver is working?
<nicholasthgrey> Can some one help me , Sudo has stopped working  ('Myusername" is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.'
<nicholasthgrey> ) ????
<KevDog> taylor04: Although not in the strictest sense, but to avoid some debate, you cant have your wired connection up and running at the same time as your wireless.
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: what is the output of « groups »
<hacker> hi
<hacker> any bdy here
<oCean_> !pm > el-perrillo
<ubottu> el-perrillo, please see my private message
<taylor04> kevdog: ok, so can you tell me how to go about doing it
<mikewu> metajemo: disconnect from the ssh, then ssh -XY user@ip that will allow x11 forwarding
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: sorry iam a newb what do u mean ?
<KevDog>  Everybody is sleeping!
<mikewu> metajemo: then run vino-prefrences
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: run « groups » in a terminal and tell me the output
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: ok ill do that
<mikewu> metajemo: vino-preferences*
<ubuntu__> Hi, I'm Martin from Germany. I got a problem with Networkmanager. When I klick on NM-applet in Gnome/KDE, there is the text "not managed" for wlan0 and eth0. But I can see the AP with "iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<KevDog> taylor04: Ok don't freak out.  You have the network manager icon at the top right of the screen?
<taylor04> yep
<KevDog> taylor04: Have you tried using that?
<nicholasthgrey> Jrib: ok its say myusername dip
<taylor04> well ive enabled wireless when i right click on it but when i left click wireless and all that is grayed out
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: so the next question is: have you run some commands to modif the groups your user is in?
<kristian1> i need an alarm program. small program that will play an mp3 at set time and repeat the mp3 if not stopped. anyone know of such a program?
<Cycom> cron, rythmbox on repeat.
<KevDog> taylor04: Ok try taking down your wired connection -- you will lose internet when you do so -- sudo ifconfig eth0 down  -- then retry.  To get your wired connection back up its two simple commands: sudo ifconfig eth0 up   sudo dhclient eth0
<JohnWittle> kristian1, google
<JohnWittle> lol
<kavity> kristian1: kalarm, xmms-alarm plugin.
<el-perrillo> ocean_: is there any way of starting the VPN using a command line? so I can see where I am getting stuck?
<taylor04> ok
<ghis> I need to be able to remote control my machine from another vista machine... is there some other way i can do this without vnc... (unlocks the current login... not good if you forget to turn the screen off)
<hey_joe> whats the status of the intel 845g under 9.04?
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: no way of noing it was sum1 elses doing lol
<Richaee> kristian1, cron and ur own shell script
<kavity> kristian1: Or use sleep
<hey_joe> compiz working? or must i revert to 8.04?
<n8tuser> taylor04->  use  sudo ifup eth0  instead to bring up the interface
<ubuntu__> taylor04: seems that we have the same problem :)
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: huh?
<Cycom> hey_joe: pretty sure that goes in #ubuntu+1
<kristian1> thanks all :-)
<hey_joe> cycom, thanks
<el-perrillo> Does anybody know how to start a VPN connection using a command line?
<oCean_> el-perrillo: ehm... not sure, never done that.
<Cycom> hey_joe: np
<KevDog> n8tuser -- ifconfig up and ifup are not the same thing!
<metajemo> mikewu:great!!!it works, thanks a lot.lame yet,arent i...
<el-perrillo> oCean_: ok
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: iam speaking for some else . some1 told him to run this command:
<nicholasthgrey>  sudo usermod -G dip USERNAME
<n8tuser> KevDog-> two steps you are asking him to do, that can be done with one step
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: why?  that command removes the user from all of his groups
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: no idea , any way for him to reverse it
<KevDog> n8tuser - ifup = ifdown -- how do you know what state the adapter is in?
<sky_> how i can delete user which was created in home ?
<n8tuser> KevDog-> i dont think his will work, the driver of bridge something is not the bcm43xx driver as far as i know
<KevDog> n8tuser - What -- b43 driver not bcm43xx
<Garepjotr1> if the systray thing says i'm connected doesn't that mean that the driver is working?
<n8tuser> KevDog-> please dont argue, read line 3
<speedmaster> sky_, userdel -r username
<speedmaster> you will probably have to sudo for that though
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, add your user back to the default groups (syntax: sudo adduser USER GROUP)
<KevDog> n8tuser -- Im not arguing -- what is line 3?
<sky_> speedmaster: ofc..thank you
<cosmodad> does anyone have any idea why my 25 GB partition (according to fdisk and cfdisk) only shows up as a 10 GB partition in df? See pastebin for details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121442/
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: erm, you can drop the "sudo"
<anonusing1> if i want to get "ttmkfdir", can i just type "sudo apt-get ttmkfdir" into terminal?
<n8tuser> KevDog-> read what he posted, line 3
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: thanks alot
<mrglinux> how to set getwaye with terminal ?
<mrglinux> which with command ?
<RussM> anonusing1, sudo apt-get install ttmkfdir
<yowshi> grrr still having that bloody mouse problem
<KevDog> n8tuser --product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN - line 3?
<anonusing1> russM, TY
<n8tuser> mrglinux-> why do you need to change the gateway?
<speedmaster> hey guys, i'm trying to extract a .rar file (it's actually many rar files to make up one file to be extracted) i've installed unrar via synaptic and it seems to work fine however it's just making a directory and i don't think it's even touching the other rar files, it's the same deal with the ubuntu installed archive manage. Can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<n8tuser> KevDog-> correct, and i said bcm43xx yes?
<mrglinux> n8tuser: I other system want to have internet conection
<n8tuser> !ics | mrglinux
<ubottu> mrglinux: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mrglinux> my getway set to 192.168.1.1 but 192.168.1.2 is correct
<yowshi> imachine: you around?
<KevDog> n8tuser -- Where you getting bcm43xx?
<n8tuser> mrglinux-> how did you get that 192.168.1.1  anyways? and how you know its really 192.168.1.2 ?
<n8tuser> KevDog-> generic term, bcm43xx includes 4311 4312 etc
<mrglinux> n8tuser auto dhcp define it
<techsupp0rt-MOS> my pc is slow how to uninstall all but the basic packages?
<MaT-dg> the chatclient pidgin updated to 2.5.4 on the 12th of januari, when will the repo's have this version?
<Garepjotr1> KevDog: also problems with wireless?
<KevDog> n8tuser: What are you getting at?  I'm running 4306
<KevDog> KevDog: no problems with my wireless
<mrglinux> n8tuser my server is 192.168.1.2 and in my notebook getwaye must be 192.168.1.2 not 192.168.1.1 the refer to modem
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: what must the group name b
<KevDog> MaT-dg: compile from source if you dare!
<n8tuser> KevDog-> there drivers are so called infamous bcm43xx
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: the default ones.  Create a new fresh user and copy those
<KevDog> n8tuser: bcm43xx were the old drivers, b43 are the new drivers
<nicholasthgrey> jrib: o ok i see thanks
<n8tuser> mrglinux-> did you get a chance to read that ics? let me repaste it to you
<n8tuser> !ics | mrglinux
<jrib> nicholasthgrey: « adduser FOOBAR » will create the user named FOOBAR
<MaT-dg> KevDog: I have compiled it before, but I want to stay within the package manager
<sika> How Can I make Network between Windows and Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> KevDog-> okay
<mrglinux> n8tuser: yes
<KevDog> MaT-dg: grab the deb from getdeb
<speedmaster> ignore my last question - i'm completely retarded
<n8tuser> mrglinux-> follow that then, it shows how to share an internet connection
<speedmaster> was opening the r01 files non the rar archive
<KevDog> n8tuser: That is my point, was using b43 drivers -- and not the bcm43xx drivers.  bcm43xx drivers were for old kernel versions
<n8tuser> sika-> you have router or switches in between them?
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps
<mrglinux> n8tuser:  sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1  it's for add if I want remove last getway what shall I do?
<bbelt16ag> I am running Ubuntu 8.04.2 hardy
<n8tuser> mrglinux-> change  add to del
<bbelt16ag> I was wondering if I change my apt sources list and dropped to root can I upgrade my whole system to the  proper testing version w/o a hitch?
<ashvala> hello
<bbelt16ag> serously I don't want to spend 3 hours  debuging if I do this..
<jrib> bbelt16ag: no.  That isn't how you should upgrade between release
<KevDog> bbelt16ag: you could do that, however there are never guarantees
<n8tuser> bbelt16ag-> testing without a hitch?  isnt that the purpose to find out if there will be a hitch? :p
<bbelt16ag> should I just download the disk
<jrib> bbelt16ag: add to that the fact it's the development version...
<bbelt16ag> so there is no newer version
<anonusing1> hi, can someone please assist me with step 4 -> http://mywebspace.wordpress.com/2006/04/06/how-to-add-ttf-fonts-to-your-linux-box/
<KevDog> n8tuser -- see your around
<n8tuser> KevDog-> okay, seems we lost taylor eh?
<jrib> bbelt16ag: but jaunty support in #ubuntu+1 please.  The latest released version is 8.10 intrepid.  Jaunty is the development version (for devs and testers)
<KevDog> n8tuser -- yes -- was shot dead or something crazy like that
<bbelt16ag> juanty?
<jrib> bbelt16ag: what exactly is your question?
<Pandah> Is there anyway i can disable compiz fusion from the terminal i've set something and it won't let me click any buttons or anything lol
<bbelt16ag> well, some of my packages are old in this  repo like from 2007 and I wanted newer packages so I could install the latest centerim.
<jrib> bbelt16ag: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<n8tuser> KevDog-> before you leave, your driver is b43-pci-bridge too?
<bbelt16ag> I am running Ubuntu 8.04.2 hardy
<jrib> !upgrade | bbelt16ag
<ubottu> bbelt16ag: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> bbelt16ag: you can upgrade to 8.10 then
<bbelt16ag> download the iso and install then?
<KevDog> n8tuser -- That is what it reports however I actually using b43 -- with the opensource openfwwf firmware.
<jrib> bbelt16ag: if you want to upgrade (retain your current configuration and data) the follow ubottu's upgrade instructions
<bbelt16ag> I got it
<bbelt16ag> thanks
<n8tuser> KevDog-> oh you compiled your own? did you have to put a copy of that in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  dir?
<KevDog> bbelt16ag: Just a comment -- I always find clean installs better than upgrades -- but your mileage may vary!
<sky_> how i can create user which can browse only in /home ?
<anonusing1> hi, i am trying to add fonts and, am supposed to add a directory to a file system... not really sure which directory tho..
<jrib> anonusing1: use ~/.fonts
<n8tuser> sky_-> not good if he has to use tools within your system like /bin/ls
<Lint01> user-specific fonts?
<KevDog> n8tuser: Here are the instructions I followed: http://linuxfans.betaserver.org/
<sky_> n8tuser: so how ?
<anonusing1> jrib, thanks
<KevDog> n8tuser: And yes I guess I did some compiling you could say:)
<n8tuser> sky_-> you dont it like you suggested, what exactly you want to accomplish?
<Daniel_G> when i do 'ifconfig' as a regular user, i get: Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output. - obviously this is a security measure but is there a way to get rid of this so that a regular user can use 'ifconfig'? im on ubuntu 8.04.
<n8tuser> KevDog-> oh okay, i guess broadcom has not been quite helpful yet ..i tried to avoid bcm43xx chips if possible
<Fougner> Daniel_G, I can use ifconfig as a normal user
<jrib> Daniel_G: you should be able to by default, so something is wrong
<sky_> n8tuser: ok nothing :D
<Daniel_G> jrib: its a non-custom kernel, i think the person who deployed the server made a few changes to it, but i'm just trying to figure out how to restore that
<Daniel_G> assuming something must have been changed to get it that way, any idea how to change it back?
<Jack223> hello
<Daniel_G> eh, i mean, its a non-default kernel
<KevDog> nt8user - Actually with the last few kernels, Ive been pleasantly surprised with bcm.  I used to hate the chipset, and now they are more tolerable.  I have an Atheros chipset also, however I have to say the bcm is "faster"
<mib_371v01xa> hii to all
<anonusing1> how do i add fonts.dir to xorg.conf? do i just copy and past, and if so, where exactly should i past to?
<n8tuser> Daniel_G-> if only the command ifconfig  is okay with normal users, if the options is to modify then you need escalated priviledges
<starfruit> i want to backup emails, which is the best client.  in regards to versatile format, that can be ported to many other email clients
<mikedraven28> one question  haw can i add new effects in compiz
<jrib> !compiz | mikedraven28
<ubottu> mikedraven28: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Daniel_G> n8tuser: what? i dont follow you...
<n8tuser> KevDog-> curious as to what you meant by faster? really a measured one or a perceived better speed?
<mikedraven28> i saw some window flip effects i woander were can i eneble it
<Fougner> mikedraven28, window flip?
<Fougner> not the desktop cube?
<mikedraven28> on filp on the axe  180 `
<mikedraven28> whait a sec
<n8tuser> Daniel_G-> if your normal user issues  ifconfig its okay, no need to have escalated priviledge, if you  ifconfig -options here  you may need escalated priviledge, man ifconfig for more details
<Bravewolf> I am trying to install claws-mail (3.7.0) from PPA repository (https://launchpad.net/~claws-mail/+archive/ppa) to my Ubuntu Hardy 8.04.2.
<Bravewolf> I receive always an authentication error (http://pastebin.com/m54e9b7cf), even if the correct key is in my keyring (http://pastebin.com/d229b4b18).
<Bravewolf> It's very strange! What could be the problem?
<sky_> i want create directory for user and make for him passwords...he can only use this directory and nothing more ...how i can do that this ?
<n8tuser> mikedraven28-> xrandr,  man xrandr to see more options
<Daniel_G> n8tuser: your not really making any sense, the problem is that a normal user cant use 'ifconfig' at all, i'm trying to figure how to let them...
<Jack223> hey when i have streaming music set up on firefox and i close it, it still runs until i close the firefox process why is that. btw im using windows xp
<bonhoffer> after suspend my root filesystem is only remounts in read-only mode -- what can i do?
<n8tuser> Daniel_G-> sorry if you dont understand what i just explained
<sky_> Jack223: this is ubuntu channel :D
<anonusing1> does anyone know how to add "font.dir" to "xorg.conf"?
<Daniel_G> n8tuser: what you just 'explained' it crap and makes no sense
<jrib> anonusing1: why?
<Daniel_G> nothing to do with me not understanding it
<Jack223> yes, its also the only channel with people on it at this hour
<n8tuser> Daniel_G-> up yours, you dont like my explanation
<sky_>  i want create directory for user and make for him passwords...he can only use this directory and nothing more ...how i can do that this ?
<anonusing1> jrib, that is what these directions say http://mywebspace.wordpress.com/2006/04/06/how-to-add-ttf-fonts-to-your-linux-box/
<jrib> Daniel_G, n8tuser: let's try to stay civil
<kultom> Is there a quick way to add a folder ( or rather its content ) to the Wallpaper folder of gnome without moving/copying? Like adding a folder to the "wallpaper repository" or somehitng
<Daniel_G> its not an explanation, its jibberish, english obviously isnt your first language and thats fine, but dont talk downt o me
<Fougner> Jack223, people helping people with ubuntu-related problems, yes =)
<jrib> anonusing1: ok, but why aren't you just using what I said?
<BoomKING> Can anyone help me , if i install ubuntu The wireless and cabled network works , but then if i restart it stops working , but if i put in the live cd and boot with live mode it works ???? any ideas
<n8tuser> Jrib can you tell Daniel_G to stop it?
<mikedraven28> sorry
<Daniel_G> ...jesus
<KevDog> nt8user: that would be perceived.
<n8tuser> Daniel_G-> what part do you not understand?
<KevDog> nt8user: but at least you can do aircrack with broadcom now!
<n8tuser> KevDog-> i dont spelll well, i have wide thumbs too
<sky_> BoomKING: delete auto eth0 there ?
<sky_>  i want create directory for user and make for him passwords...he can only use this directory and nothing more ...how i can do that this ?
<anonusing1> jrib, i did do that
<mikedraven28> so .. let me explain .. 2 problems ... with my ubuntu
<jrib> anonusing1: you added you .ttf to ~/.fonts?
<bonhoffer> without read access, i can do nothing -- including connecting to the internet
<n8tuser> KevDog-> even older ones or only newer chips?
<bonhoffer> without write access .  . .
<anonusing1> jrib, i had to create that folder
<Daniel_G> n8tuser: your saying 'if a normal user issues ifconfig its okay', but the problem is that a normal user *cant* issue ifconfig, its been disabled, so i'm trying to figure out how to enable it...
<mikedraven28> my effects and compiz works but i can't play anithing in full screen
<metajemo> mikewu:another question if i may....i am not able to see the whole desktop, most probably because it is 17 inches
<jrib> anonusing1: yes and then log out and back in
<anonusing1> jrib, "~" means like, my home folder right?
<jrib> anonusing1: yes
<mikedraven28> i know there are problems with ati graphics but ...
<KevDog> nt8user: Not sure what you are asking? newer chips?  My 4306 chipset is probably 8 years old
<anonusing1> jrib, okay, i'll try that. they should be in gimp then?
<jrib> Daniel_G: so you are running "ifconfig" with no options and receive the error you pasted before?
<jrib> anonusing1: did you log out and back in?
<Daniel_G> jrib: correct
<anonusing1> jrib. ok, i'm going to do it now. thanks
<n8tuser> KevDog-> really, i dont know the newer model numbers, thats why i asked you
<jrib> Daniel_G: I think that's all n8tuser was asking
<Fallen[q]> Hello, does anyone have a minute to help me? Ive installed Ubuntu, on the Live cd I was able to enable Wireless via the network manager but as I have installed it to my HDD Im not able to do so, the enable wireless check box is faded out and im completely lost. Ive been pulling my hair out for the last 4 hours
<Daniel_G> ok well thats been clarified then, anyone got any ideas?
<sky_>  i want create directory for user and make for him passwords...he can only use this directory and nothing more ...how i can do that this ?
<Who_cares_> hi, Ubuntu suddenly stopped supporting higher resolutions for me. can anyone help me with this?
<n8tuser> sky_-> i explained to you, if he has to use /bin/ls which is to list the directory, how is he going to access that tools if he can not get to it?
<Who_cares_> it supports a max res of 1024x768
<KevDog> nt8user: Any b43 related chipset can do aircrack.  The wl driver -- which is the Broadcom STA driver for some chipsets can not be put into monitor mode -- so a no go for these!
<n8tuser> sky_-> there are tools within the system that a user needs access to, you follow?
<bonhoffer> o.k. room looks full -- i can't do anything, no write access to my root filesystem, please put this in the queue for someone who is skilled with ubuntu internals
<sky_> n8tuser: he will only need to download / upload there data
<anonusing1> jrib, i don't see the new font in gimp
<blizzkid_> lo all, anyone could help me getting started cross-compiling for mips?
<Fallen[q]> Hello, does anyone have a minute to help me? Ive installed Ubuntu, on the Live cd I was able to enable Wireless via the network manager but as I have installed it to my HDD Im not able to do so, the enable wireless check box is faded out and im completely lost. Any thoughts?
<jrib> Daniel_G: you should assume the room has 0 lines of memory.  Unless you're in a conversation with someone, you should just repeat the question (with a pastebin to your user running "ifconfig" and the output
<n8tuser> KevDog-> thats nice to know, am going to dust clean my old bcm43xx nic and see what this new driver can accomplish
<Fougner> sky_, how is this person supposed to use the system? FTP, SSH?
<blizzkid_> Fallen[q]: have you enabled restricted modules?
<sky_> Fougner: FTP
<Fougner> well
<KevDog> n8tuser: Here is a pretty good up-to-date list on what chipset and what drivers -- Please note that the old bcm43xx driver (the one everyone used to use) is dead!
<Fougner> what FTP daemon do you use?
<Fallen[q]> blizzkid_; I have not; how would I go about doing so
<Fougner> sky_, above
<Daniel_G> jrib: i think you highlighted the wrong perso
<n8tuser> KevDog-> cool
<jrib> Daniel_G: nope
<jamesclayden1983> hi All, i have a problems with my wi-fi connection. It was working fine for months now when ever i try to connect to my router the connection speed is always 1-2 Mb/s. on the same computer in windows i can connect at 54Mb/s and i have tried connection to un-locked routers near me and i am getting the same slow connection speed problem. i think i have looked in all the obvious places to fix this with no luck.
<Daniel_G> jrib: google'ing right now, not getting much results but i'll ask again if i dont get anything on the interwebs
<blizzkid_> Fallen[q]: in the menu, choose preferences (or administration) and look for restricted drivers
<BoomKING> Can anyone help me , if i install ubuntu The wireless and cabled network works , but then if i restart it stops working , but if i put in the live cd and boot with live mode it works ???? any ide
<jrib> Daniel_G: unless your question was directed at me in which case, no, I don't have any ideas :)
<BoomKING> ides*
<blizzkid_> Fallen[q]: (not using gnome atm, so have to do this from memory)
<KevDog> n8tuser: Here is the list: http://linuxfans.betaserver.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46:broadcom-guide-for-ubuntu-hardy-and-newer&catid=34:guides&Itemid=61
<KevDog> n8tuser: You'll be surprised with b43 on the newer kernel -- full 54mbs support
<n8tuser> KevDog-> good find. ill bookmark this
<bonhoffer> i think this is a major kernel issue -- is there a better room for more technical problems> my problem:  ( can't do anything, no write access to my root filesystem, please put this in the queue for someone who is skilled with ubuntu internals
<anonusing1> jrib, i logged out and logged back in but, i don't see the new font in gimp or open office
<Fallen[q]> blizzkid_; under system/preferences I do not seem to see something resembling restriced drivers
<jrib> anonusing1: try « fc-cache -fv » followed by restarting those programs
<n8tuser> KevDog-> my mind is running wild, i can contemplate of things to do with like 3 doz ap near me..hehe
<anonusing1> jrib.okay thanks
<blizzkid_> Fallen[q]: and system/administration?
<amaurea> Hello, what is the easiest way of seeing if my usb gamepad works?
<KevDog> n8tuser: Never used the STA driver !!!  But at least you can dump the unreliable bcm43xx -- and ndiswrapper -- had its day but now its done!
<Fallen[q]> blizzkid_; does not seem to be
<blizzkid_> Fallen[q]: ok, might be you don't need a restricted driver, hold on, I'll msg you
<n8tuser> KevDog-> am glad you were persistent in looking for a solution, I've lost far too many hair.. hehe
<RussM> bonhoffer, Someone here might be able to help, but I think you'll need to supply more  detail. You obviously could get to your root filesystem in the past - what changed? And, are you seeing this when you boot? What errors are you getting, and when?
 * rhinux is away: Zur Zeit abwesend
<KevDog> n8tuser -- The jaunty kernel will be even better since you wil be able to use channels 12.13,14 with a workaround :)
<bonhoffer> RussM, sorry, all that changed is sudo pm-suspend
<BoomKING> Any IDea's networking working after fresh instalation , stops working after reboot , works with live cd tho  ????
<bonhoffer> touch test.txt gives me : Read-only file system
<bonhoffer> as root, as my main user in all directories
<n8tuser> KevDog-> fcc allowed it? or you'd get your behind hauled off for using those channels here in north america?
<KevDog> n8tuser: Dont tell anyone!
<n8tuser> KevDog-> i didnt here nothing, what?  :P
<KevDog> n8tuser: And of course I was referring to use in Japan BTW :p
<jrib> bonhoffer: pastebin the output of « mount »
<RussM> bonhoffer, Ah, a problem with suspend. I run primarily on servers that are always on, so I haven't dealt with that much. While you could try the command to just remount your root filesystem as writeable, it's likely that the problem goes deeper.
<bonhoffer> difficult to pastebin -- no ability to get to internet without write access (some temp file must be written)
<Guest48236> Does anyone know of a python IRC channel that doesn't require registration?
<bonhoffer> i can type mount -- what am i looking for?
<bonhoffer> jrib, ^
<jrib> bonhoffer: you are on a different machine?
<bonhoffer> yes
<jrib> bonhoffer: what does the line for / say?
<RussM> bonhoffer, try typing just the line with the root filesystem (/) on it.
<bonhoffer> /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw, relatime,errors-remount-ro)
<bonhoffer> jrib, RussM, is that what you need?
<jamesclayden1983> ﻿hi All, i have a problems with my wi-fi connection. It was working fine for months now when ever i try to connect to my router the connection speed is always 1-2 Mb/s. on the same computer in windows i can connect at 54Mb/s and i have tried connection to un-locked routers near me and i am getting the same slow connection speed problem. i think i have looked in all the obvious places to fix this with no luck.
<chattan> Hi , gus
<chattan> hi guys
<Ghone> I borked a USB thumb drive by unplugging if without unmounting it first.   I would like to regain use of the device, what should I do?
<lupine_85> Ghone: probably reformat it, assuming it still shows up in dmesg as an sd device
<n8tuser> jamesclayden1983-> you tried fiddling with iwconfig command ? using  channel or freq and bit rate? man iwconfig for additional options
<tul_> Ghone: plug it back in or restart computer with usb inserted
<RussM> bonhoffer, I think you're getting errors on your hard drive. I can't tell why - it's possible the filesystem was messed up somehow. Can you boot off of a live CD, then fsck the filesystem?
<oCean_> Ghone: how important is the data on the drive for you. It might be possible to mount using 'force' option, however that also migth get you a corrupted filesystem.
<bonhoffer> i have a eeepc with no cd
<jrib> bonhoffer: check dmesg
<bonhoffer> perhaps i could boot off thumb-drive
<jamesclayden1983> will try
<bonhoffer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67223 <-- looks similar
<bonhoffer> jrib, what am i looking for in dmesg
<jrib> bonhoffer: anything interesting
<Ghone> saving the data is not necessary.
<bonhoffer> AMI bios detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around
<oCean_> Ghone: then plug it in, and try mounting the device using "-o force"
<jrib> bonhoffer: nothing else?
<RussM> bonhoffer, Look for  anything involving root filesystem, /, or /dev/sda6
<bonhoffer> ok
<bonhoffer> wow its big
<bangalibabu> how can i download codecs for the built-in media player?
<KenBW2> can dpkg doiwnload from the internet?
<jrib> bonhoffer: I think it goes without saying by the way that you should have backups of data you care about on here
<jrib> KevDog: that's what apt-get is for
<bangalibabu> please, mention my nick
<Bejron> bangalibabu,
<KenBW2> jrib: @ me
<KenBW2> ?
<Lint01> How can I download some already installed *.deb package with its dependencies?
<sky_> Fougner: sorry my internet fail
<bonhoffer> jrib, i don't know how much i have backed up
<bonhoffer> but not sure how reliable this os is . . .
<sky_> Fougner: how i can view which daemon type i have ?
<jrib> KenBW2: yeah, sorry
<rohan> hi.. could someone help me with this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077273
<KenBW2> jrib: i mean deb's that arent in the repo's
<rohan> basically on ubuntu 8.04.2 my splash screen stops too early
<n8tuser> !clone | Lint01 perhaps techniques from this..
<ubottu> Lint01 perhaps techniques from this..: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bonhoffer> nothing about /dev/sda6 in dmesg
<jrib> KenBW2: no
<Yaitanes> Hello, I just need some english skill in private
<jrib> KenBW2: those should be avoided anyway
<KenBW2> jrib: meh, i dont want the old version of opera
<Pir8> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on a Raid 1 configuration?
<Pir8> I am a total newbie when it comes to RAID config.
<bonhoffer> o.k. looks like i need a recovery cd
<Ghone> mounting with '-o force' worked.  Thanks.
<el-perrillo> Pir8: Raid is independent from ubuntu
<el-perrillo> are you talking about software or hardware raid?
<Yaitanes> Anybody to help me about a english lexical problem?
<Pir8> el-perrillo: you are right, it is independent. My mother board supports RAID setup, I am trying to find out whether it does hardware or software
<kb3ien> anyone here using fetchmail?
<sky_> n8tuser: are you here ?
<el-perrillo> Pir8: I don't recomend Software Raid, it is a huge pain, and gook luck recovering it if a hard drive goes down
<Segaja> is it possible to give start-stop-daemon a pidfile with more than one pid in it? and what will it do?
<n8tuser> sky_-> yes sir..sipping a cup of joe
<Pir8> el-perrillo: I see
<jrib> KenBW2: it's probably easier to download it and double click.  You could run wget and dpkg, but I don't really see the point
<KenBW2> jrib: i want to set it all as a mass command for setting my PCs up
<Pir8> el-perrillo: thanks for the info. :)
<kb3ien> i'm looking to FetchMail, i see a -S to set where the mail is going, but not and option for which mailserver to connect to. do i need to do this from the netrc file ?
<sky_> n8tuser: well so how i can create those users ? they will only need upload and download data from their folders via FTP...and they cannot browse other folders
<el-perrillo> if you can do it hardware raid,then that RAID is totaly independent from any operating system
<nite_johnboy> Trying to find a certain song in Places/Music folder - What would be best app to use for searching all of the sub folders in the music folder ? ?
<el-perrillo> Pir8: no problem
<n8tuser> sky_-> use a server like proftpd or similar
<nite_johnboy> I know title of song.
<sky_> !proftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd
<n8tuser> sky_-> can you google for a tutorial on that, i dont know it off hand, i have to refer myself to google too
<Pir8> el-perrillo: I dont think it can do hardware, I would have to buy pci cards to do that, I think.
<Segaja> anydbody?
<Cassonetto> hi
<Fougner> nite_johnboy, should be easy with find or something
<el-perrillo> Pir8 depends on the motherboard
<amaurea> I am trying to get my joypad to work in intrepid. It is a logitech chillstream. When I plugi it in, it seems to be recognized, but I am not sure it is recognized as the correct kind of device. None of the buttons have any effect (but I am not sure what program I should use to test if they have any effect), but I can move the mouse pointer around with it
<oCean_> Segaja: sure, in startup script one could echo more then one pid, but what's your actual question?
<oCean_> Segaja: one daemon has one pid
<Pir8> el-perrillo: so how do I find out if it can do hardware/software ?
<nite_johnboy> Fougner; Using Terminal?
<amaurea> Any ideas of how to find out if it works, and what do to if it doesn't?
<Fougner> nite_johnboy, yeah, "find" for example
<Fougner> I'm trying it out right now
<Segaja> my question is, does start-stop-daemon stops all processes which are listed by pid in the pidfile?
<el-perrillo> Pir8: also some cheap cards are still software based
<Pir8> I see
<imachine> yowshi, more mouse isues?
<oCean_> Segaja: various daemons stop their processes in various ways.
<imachine> soz, not as helpful today
<imachine> ;]
<bonhoffer> jrib, i am trying to create a bootable usb drive to rescue things
<el-perrillo> Pir8: usually hardware RAID cards are expensive and big with lots of chips and they have adaptec chipsets
<nite_johnboy> Founger; Forgot command to use "man" to see options of using "find"
<anonusing1> hi, can anyone recommend a good way to add fonts to gimp?
<bonhoffer> how do i tell (from nautilus) what the mount point is?
<adred> hi, just wanna if anyone here knows a very good internet cafe management software other than ccl? i have friends who own cafe switching over to ubuntu..
<bonhoffer> it is listed as 8.0 GB Media
<yowshi> imachine: the same one as yesterday. :( tommorow i will get a ps/2 mouse
<anonusing1> i have more fonts in open office and wondering if there's a way to just transfer them into gimp
<bonhoffer> jrib, is it /dev/sda1 for example? (how do i check?)
<nite_johnboy> Fougner; I got it man find - thx
<Fougner> nite_johnboy, good
<anonusing1> and there seems to be a few tutorials on line about adding fonts to gimp but they all differ
<jrib> bonhoffer: is what /dev/sda1?
<el-perrillo> Pir8: It also depends on the RAID level, RAID5 capable cards are usually bigger and more expensive
<adred> hi, just wanna ask if anyone here knows a very good internet cafe management software other than ccl? i have friends who own cafe and they're switching over to ubuntu..
<bonhoffer> my usb drive?
<_VIM_> !repeat | adred
<ubottu> adred: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bonhoffer> jrib, my usb drive (that i am trying to make a rescue device)
<Pir8> el-perrillo: in that case I dont think this one does hardware raid :)
<adred> ubottu: awtz, my apologies.. i made a mistake ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LiYa> Hey, ppl I dont undertsand something in Ubuntu : There seems to be some problem in displaying small fonts, in Ubuntu! .. I mean the default setting is very large look and feel ! .. Which is what I dont want !
<nite_johnboy> Fougner; have gui alternate you might suggest?
<Pir8> The specs state: 4 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports Support RAID 0,1,0+1,5,JBOD
<jrib> bonhoffer: mount it and check what is inside?
<el-perrillo> pir8: take a look at this.. http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-PE750-CERC-SATA-1-5-6ch-RAID-CONTROLLER_W0QQitemZ290296723506QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCOMP_EN_Networking_Components?hash=item290296723506&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
<kb3ien> or fetchmail.conf
<Nike95> hi
<bonhoffer> jrib, sorry, it is mounted -- i know what is inside -- how do i find out what /dev/foo it is ?
<jrib> bonhoffer: the output of « mount » will tell you
<bonhoffer> thanks
<el-perrillo> Pir8: if you can configure the card without ever having to do anything inside the Operating System then you are OK
<RussM> bonhoffer, Sorry I abandoned you, real world called. Looks like you're getting somewhere, though.
<Pir8> el-perrillo: yes, however I think this motherboard supports RAID in the Just A Bunch Of Disk configuration
<Fougner> nite_johnboy, sorry, dunno. but we can search one together.. I'd like to find some music library sorting/searching/naming thingy for linux =)
<Pir8> which tells me it isn't "true" raid
<anonusing1> what is a good source of information for adding fonts? or if anyone can help me to add fonts to gimp?
<Lint01> liya: try some Windows fontrs, Tahoma looks nice
<heroin> Hey
<jrib> anonusing1: I told you how
<jrib> !fonts | anonusing1
<ubottu> anonusing1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Garepjotr1> so i installed and configured ndiswrapper and again i get to connect to the wireless network and again i can't ping anthing but myself on the network
<jrib> which will tell you the same
<anonusing1> jrib, yes i tried that but, it didn't work
<anonusing1> jrib, what's "1fonts|"
<jrib> anonusing1: it tells the bot to give you information
<anonusing1> ubottu is really a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grkblood13> im currently tryin to type a paper for my spanish class so i switched the language to spanish
<el-perrillo> pir8: it all soud like you have a hardware raid there. a JBOD is totally software independent
<anonusing1> omgosh, lol
<grkblood13> but i dont know how to use the extra characters
<mike3> hey guys, just curious if anyone knows when MythTV 0.21 will be available for Ubuntu?
<grkblood13> can any1 help?
<anonusing1> jrib. okay, thanks again
<Pir8> el-perrillo: how do you figure?
<Amendment> Hello, is there way to increase OpenGL performance with Intel GMA drivers?
<Pir8> Isn't JBOD simply spanning across a bunch of disks ?
<rohan> grkblood13: use a character map?
<Nike95> 	
<Nike95> Unless I have a hard disk divided into two partitions. on the other hand I have Xp and Ubuntu ... on the wiki I found a guide for me to see the partition of Xp, but with a command entered from the terminal can not remember what time I renamed the XP partition and now I have a big problem .. ie I can not uninstall most programs on windows because it changed the way help
<Pir8> not RAID in the true sense
<FloodBot2> Nike95: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grkblood13> im using openoffice
<anonusing1> !awesome|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome
<rohan> grkblood13: or you can use www.typeit.com
<jrib> anonusing1: did you try running that command I gave you and restarting gimp?
<Nike95> Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<nite_johnboy> Fougner; Yea - you just don't know how many times I have looked and looked for certain song - real pain - know what i mean? I have Wine and Crossover might find something to install with them.
<el-perrillo> Pir8: I have never seen a jbod running an operating system, it is just a bunch of drives
<Garepjotr1> so i installed and configured ndiswrapper and again i get to connect to the wireless network and again i can't ping anthing but myself on the network.. what else can be the problem?
<anonusing1> jrib, yes the command... i took off the  >> symbols on the side and pasted it into terminal
<Pir8> right
<rohan> grkblood13: sorry, it's typeit.org , but you are better off using a character map program
<jrib> anonusing1: any output?
<anonusing1> mmm :/
<kb3ien> fetchmail  is giving me /root/.netrc : unknown token 'poll'    any idea how that can be?
<anonusing1> jrib, i can't remember
<grkblood13> where can i get a character map
<magnetron> mike3→ according to my sources, mythtv 0.21.0 is available in Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid)
<Fougner> nite_johnboy, ever tried xbox media center?
<el-perrillo> Pir8, just try it
<jrib> anonusing1: :/
<anonusing1> jrib, but the tutorial i was follow said the last step, #4 was to add the font.dir file to xorg.conf
<Pir8> el-perrillo: if I do install ubuntu on the RAID 1 config, is there a way to verify that the RAID is working?
<jrib> anonusing1: that tutorial is broken
<anonusing1> ugggggh
<Pir8> again, pardon my newbie type questions!
<Amendment> is there way to increase OpenGL performance with Intel GMA drivers?
<jrib> anonusing1: pastebin the output of « ls -l ~/.fonts » (including the command you ran)
<Nike95> help me please!!
<anonusing1> jrib. ok
<slabbeh> Hi, I have a clean ubuntu install, I have just enabled fglrx drivers. After enabling the fglrx drivers, it looks like my screen is overscanning. The edges of the login screen are cropped and then when I log in I can't see the top or bottom panel. Do you know how I can solve this?
<netsurf3> Amendment, i agree also interested in this possibility...
<anonusing1> jrib, no such file in directory
<mikebeecham> Hi guys,
<mikebeecham> Something quite strange has happened to my notification area.  It's there, but there are not minimized tasks on there.  I've tried adding a new notification area, a new panel with new notification area, I've restarted X, rebooted the machine...nothing. It's just not working.
<mikebeecham> Can anyone suggest anything else I might try.
<anonusing1> jrib, it's in ~/anon/fonts
<FloodBot2> mikebeecham: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> anonusing1: that's not the same as ~/.fonts.
<el-perrillo> Pir8: if you make drives one and two a RAID1 then you are mirroring the drives
<Garepjotr> k i'm back.. any idea's?
<anonusing1> >_<
<Pir8> el-perrillo: yup that is how I have it configured right now.
<el-perrillo> Pir8: Which means that you will only see the space for one hard drive
<nite_johnboy> Fougner; Would be a luxury item - as do not do any gaming - how boring huh? getting off topic here - thx for idea's.
<anonusing1> jrib, yes, i said i created a folder in my home folder... well, it's in anon, in the home
<Pir8> el-perrillo: but how can I make sure that the data is infact mirrored and if drive 1 fails drive 2 will be able to take over ?
<Fougner> nite_johnboy, no, I mean for the computer =)
<anonusing1> jrib, oh wait, yes anon and home are the same folder
<el-perrillo> pir8: if you have two 500GB drives, then you will only see it as one 500
<Pir8> ok
<anonusing1> jrib "/home/anon/fonts"
<jrib> anonusing1: if you ran the command I gave you and you got "no such file or directory", then you have not create ~/.fonts.  The "." is not optional
<el-perrillo> If you do RAID0 then you will see 1GB but you won't have any redundancy
<anonusing1> jrib. i see... so i should create a ".fonts" folder in "~" ?
<RussM> Pir8, What are you using for the RAID? md? Or a RAID hardware raid controller>
<jrib> anonusing1: yes
<anonusing1> ok ty
<el-perrillo> Pir8: I use raid5 at work on all my servers
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone help me with restoring my notification area?  The notification is there, but there are no minimized tasks there?
<Pir8> el-perrillo: I am doing RAID1, so I should see 1X160GB
<Amendment> everything with OpenGL just plain sukks currently on my laptop :/
<slabbeh> Hi, I have a clean ubuntu install, I have just enabled fglrx drivers. After enabling the fglrx drivers, it looks like my screen is overscanning. The edges of the login screen are cropped and then when I log in I can't see the top or bottom panel. Do you know how I can solve this? "sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0" Had no effect
<Pir8> RussM: my motherboard has RAID capabilities "4 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports Support RAID 0,1,0+1,5,JBOD"
<el-perrillo> Pir8: If you have two 160's then you should only see them as one
<zenn> hi
<Pir8> yes I do see that
<RussM> Pir8, Ah, OK, I use software raid. For that I just look in /proc/mdstat to see if it is working.
<nite_johnboy> Fougner; Are you in the OffTopic forum as well? Like to ask more about what you mentioned.
<Fougner> nite_johnboy, what to join?
<zenn> disconnect
<Pir8> RussM: ok let me set it up and install Ubuntu and see
<Pir8> Thanks el-perrillo and RussM  :)
<el-perrillo> Pir8: Sure... anytime,,, take care, I am lkeaving now
<Fougner> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bostoman> is there someone here?
<nite_johnboy> Fougner; I have #ubuntu-offtopic & #unbuntu start up When I start my x-chat - Thought it would be best to ask more questions in the offtopic area
<user1> hi, I was playing with BUM and after reboot, my mouse and keyboard doesn't work at GUI but only at CUI
<Amendment> How can i find out what graphics driver i am using
<bostoman> I don't get networking to work :(
<orbisvicis> how do I find unconfigured packages ?
<Forcefire> Can anyone help? Quite along time ago i had downloaded ubuntu and didnt have to burn to a disk, and i just restarted my computer and selected ubuntu and it worked, where do i get that again?
<user1> Amendment: check this http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2008/06/screen-and-graphics-in-hardy.html
<braddcadd> Amendment: lspci in the terminal
<bostoman> anyone an idea on how to troubleshoot my network issues?
<user1> Forcefire: do you mean network boot?
<metajemo> can anyone help please?i am trying to configure vncviewer geometry on a remote machine.../etc/vnc.conf doesnt exist...
<user1> !ask | bostoman
<ubottu> bostoman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bostoman> I don't get an ip address
<Lint01> actually we don't
<Forcefire> I don't think so, I downloaded an exe and installed ubuntu as a program on windows, then rebooted and it was on the boot list
<Lint01> do you have DHCP
<bostoman> yes
<ubuntistas> any new ubuntu game?
<user1> Forcefire: oh you mean WUBI,
<user01> hi does anyone know if the free service for receiving faxes in a format that i can read for linux?
<dtcrshr> i liked the one world of goo
<dtcrshr> very nice 2d game
<Forcefire> user1: Maybe? Is that Ubuntu?
<RussM> boshhead, Wired or wireless? DHCP or static address?
<user01> Forcefire, yes in ubuntu
<Forcefire> Ok thanks
<bostoman> wired with dhcp
<bostoman> the cable is working fine for other laptops
<user1> forcefile open windows c:\boot.ini and check
<ubuntistas> i know about the game i played the demo
<anonusing1> jrib, is this alright? "/home/anon/.fonts"
<RussM> bostoman, If you run "ifconfig", do you see your ethernet interface?
<user1> anonusing1: /home/anon/.fonts/
<bostoman> yes I do
<jrib> anonusing1: yes
<user01> does evince handle jfx files?  maybe ill try this service
<ubuntistas> any cool game for ubuntu?
<RussM> bostoman, Do you see "UP" in the output associated with the ethernet devicie>
<anonusing1> jrib, ty... i will check out what u mentioned earlier now.
<user01> ubuntistas, frozen bubble 2
<user1> ubuntistas: frozzenbubble
<slabbeh> Hi, I have a clean ubuntu install, I have just enabled fglrx drivers. After enabling the fglrx drivers, it looks like my screen is overscanning. The edges of the login screen are cropped and then when I log in I can't see the top or bottom panel. Do you know how I can solve this? "sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0" Had no effect
<anusia> I installed ubuntu on new empty hardidsk. On the old disk I have Windows - I want to copy its partition to new disk. What I have tried: I created partionion on new disk with size of old-disk-win-partition and copied data using dd. Any ideas why windows doesn't boot from this copied win partition?
<bostoman> yes the interface is up
<ThomasWaldmann> slabbeh: flgrx is crap
<user01> user01, and koules :)
<joe-mac> slabbeh: are you going to a tv or monitor
<user01> oops
<RussM> bostoman, But no inet address?
<ubuntistas> user01 i played that one
<bostoman> nope
<Lint01> thomas, do we have an alternative?
<Garepjotr> how do you check wich wireless channel you're on?
<slabbeh> ThomasWaldmann, what should I use then?
<Onest> what is this server..?
<Onest> :o
<joe-mac> iwconfig will show you what essid you're on and all that jazz, chans too i believe
<slabbeh> joe-max, TV, im using a DVI -> HDMI cable
<user1> garepjotr iwconfig
<user01> ubuntistas, i gues it depends on your system too
<ThomasWaldmann> slabbeh: for simple apps, radeon/ati OSS driver
<slabbeh> ThomasWaldmann, for 3D acceleration support?
<user01> ubuntistas, check out http://www.linuxgames.com/
<ThomasWaldmann> slabbeh: for that, I prefer to get some other chipset. saves my nerves. :)
<ubuntistas> user01 512mb
<Nike95> help me!!!
<dusty> Hey guys can anyone help me get a dvd working on ubuntu 8.10 - It won't recognise its there, its a commercial dvd from a shop not a copied one.. i have all the right packages installed ??
<slabbeh> ThomasWaldmann, thats what I will do when the bank lets me :P
<Lint01> Nike95, can you clarify your issue?
<anonusing1> !installing fonts|
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> anonusing1: ?
<anonusing1> jrib, i'm tryin to figure out what to do next
<user01> ubuntistas, there is this handy list . . . it depends on yoiur video card too http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<anonusing1> jrib, i guess just put the fonts into the .fonts folder and restart everything?
<Nike95> Unless I have a hard disk divided into two partitions. on the other hand I have Xp and Ubuntu ... on the wiki I found a guide for me to see the partition of Xp, but with a command entered from the terminal can not remember what time I renamed the XP partition and now I have a big problem .. ie I can not uninstall most programs on windows because it changed the way help
<Lint01> anonusing, you don't have to install TrueType fonts
<jrib> anonusing1: yes
<anonusing1> lint01, ok thanks. i just have two tff files
<bostoman> RussM: my syslog does give this: DHCPDISCOVER.... send_packet: Message too long
<anonusing1> jrib, ok thanks
<user1> hi, I was playing with BUM and after reboot, my mouse and keyboard doesn't work at GUI but only at CUI
<slabbeh> joe-max, TV, im using a DVI -> HDMI cable
<isaacysusana> hola
<Lint01> "renamed the XP partition"? How's that?
<ubuntistas> is the latest wine  stable?
<bostoman> I just fiund a forum post about this issue, let me try some suggestions from there
<ubuntistas> is it good for installation?
<Lint01> And what you want to do? Save Linux, delete Windows? Vice-versa? Keep both?
<Nike95> i do not remember
<RussM> bostoman, Try running dhclient yourself, see if you get the same error: sudo dhclient eth0
<joe-mac> wine is good ubuntistas but if you don't wanna jump through hoops and need support like you use it for work, crossover kicks aass
<ubuntistas> explain better i don't get it
<dusty> anyone ?
<bostoman> yeah, same issue
<Lint01> OK, and what you want to do?
<ubuntistas> joe-mac
<Nike95> i want to return everything as before because windows so I do not work ie I can not remove programs
<ThomasWaldmann> bostoman: you are sure your eth0 is lan and not firewire?
<bostoman> yes 100%
<Lint01> Can you boot Windows?
<olleolleolle> Problem: All menus in Qt3-using apps are "invisible", when hovering over them, they quickly flash and go invisible again. (On Intrepid.) Qt4 apps do not display this problem. Ideas?
<RussM> bostoman, Hmmm. Same issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1029575.html
<jonkenny007> does anyone know how I can make my default player "smplayer" rather than tothem?
<joe-mac> ubuntistas: sorry man i do a lot of things at once, include my name at the beginning of everything you say if we are in conversatgion
<Nike95> yes
<RussM> bostoman, No help there, unfortunately.
<anom2> Hi, I'm new to Linux.  I'm compiling my kernel (for fun), and my PC is screaming that it's overheating. Is there a command (like renice, but stronger) that can severely make a task consume less CPU cycles, say reduce from 80% to 40%?
<joe-mac> ubuntistas: crossover is analogous to RHEL... they take wine, dress it up, make a few more of the manual things streamlined and do a bunch of QA on it and offer support
<bostoman> yeah, I'll keep on googling
<Lint01> If you open Disk Management snap-in in Windows XP, what do you see?
<joe-mac> anom2: if your pc is overheating on a kernel compile, something else is really wrong
<joe-mac> i would shuit down, open it up, and spray it out with a can of air. also make sure cables are neatly pushed away from where the cpu gets/puts air
<RussM> bostoman, Is your MTU 64 like in the link I sent?
<ubuntistas> joe-mac can i download it is a agood one ?
<bostoman> yeah it is
<mikes_> anyone know why synaptic doesn't show packages that I can use apt-get to install/uninstall ?
<ikonia> mikes_: such as ?
<mikes_> xchat for one :D
<joe-mac> ubuntistas: crossover, like RHEL, costs money because of the value-add. that's why i said if you need it for work or something... i bought it at work because i am an SA and have to compile a bunch of stuff for the management in excel but refuse to load windows on my workstation
<ubuntistas> i mean joe-mac is it a stable version is it good for my system?
<ActionParsnip1> mikes_: i've seen a few folks ask that. i can't advise as I dont use synaptic but you are not alone
<ikonia> mikes_: if you search in synaptic for xchat you'll find 3 packages
<Nike95> when I will open the local disk C on the operating system to xp I see an error
<joe-mac> i guess you can jump through hoops in wine to get mso2k7 working, but i'd rather not go through a bunch of stuff for it
<Lint01> What says an error?
<bostoman> let me try the mtu stuff
<joe-mac> ubuntistas: just get wine if you're looking to test it out... there are tutorials and stuff all over the net on how to get things working
<neodemi> im having problems using file-roller and rar archives
<Spl0it_> I had a question about the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, is it only for the AMD platforms?
<ikonia> Spl0it_: no
<mikes_> not here :( and if I search for IRC only pidgen shows up, i will try the older package manager
<eighthour> someone gave me an old laptop i want to put ubuntu on for my daughter but some asshat set a bios password....any suggestions....???....i have ubuntu on a flash drive if there are any tools that will help me there....
<ikonia> Spl0it_: x86_64 platform
<Spl0it_> hmmm ok
<anom2> joe-mac: understood with thanks. it's already open and the cables are already tied away. is there a stronger command than "renice" that can severely force tasks to consume less CPU (say max 40%)?
<user1> neodemi: !rar !unrar
<Lint01> latest wine is 1.14 development build
<ikonia> eighthour: no - game over, get the bios reset
<neodemi> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ikonia> eighthour: bios resetting is not covered in #ubuntu support issues
<ActionParsnip1> eighthour: depends on the type(Phoenix, award) they usually have a failsafe password
<newt-home> crossover is as good as it can be considering what it is.... the best option is to dual boot if you cant do that us a vm and load windows in that providing your equipment can take it... emulators like crossover cedega or wine are not very effective
<anonusing1> jrib, it worked! wow, so simple. thanks A LOT!!!
<Planet_x> hey all just had a quick question sorry its not related to ubuntu exactly, was just wondering what program language Ettercap Filters are written in, if anyone can help thanks
<ubuntistas> will u sen me your crossover joe-mac?
<erUSUL> Spl0it_: supports both amd and intel (and the via nano i guess)
<RussM> bostoman, Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ikonia> Planet_x: not ontopic for here, - this is ubuntu related support only
<eighthour> ActionParsnip1: thanks, but i tried all those....
<Spl0it_> ok I just wondered because of the file name
<Nike95> the error tells me that she can not find a file (RECYCLER / numbers)
<Nike95> "numbers" that is, there are many numbers
<salmon> does anyone know of a program like fruity loops for ubuntu, gnome
<ActionParsnip1> eighthour: if that fails, disconnect power, battery and bios battery and leave it overnight, all bios settings will be lost
<bostoman> 8.10, but hey, changing the mtu did fix the issue
<oskar-> eighthour, try a bios upgrade with the flag for resetting the nvram set
<Lint01> RECYCLER/{numbers} is your Recycle Bin
<joe-mac> ubuntistas: that would probably be illegal, anbd because i believe software developers who put their sweat into things deserve to be reimbursed with either beer, women, or money, i cannot do that.
<bostoman> thanks!
<Nike95> what can i do?
<ActionParsnip1> eighthour: no, each bios manufacturer has a failsafe, its not always the name of the type, sometimes its something weird
<bostoman> I wonder why it got set to 64 initially though
<Lint01> you should rin checkdsk c: /f
<RussM> bostoman, Strange that it should have been 64 to begin with.
<neodemi> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Lint01> *run
<newt-home> ActionParsnip1, thats a bit drastic dont you think?  There is a bios reset on almost every laptop model made
<Spl0it_> thx konia & erUSUL
<erUSUL> Spl0it_: amd deserves the credit linux devs give for creating the architecture
<ubuntistas> joe-mac your not fair at all
<Lint01> damn, chkdsk :)
<magnetron> !piracy | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Spl0it_> ah ok
<Spl0it_> thank you again
<ActionParsnip1> newt-home: well its not much of a password if its that easy to remove
<RussM> bostoman, you'll have to make sure it gets set properly on boot every time. Not sure  of the right place to  do that.
<newt-home> ActionParsnip1, well duh...
<Nike95> and how is it done?
<bostoman> I'll figure it out, thanks
<newt-home> mfgrs do not discourage theft because that would slow down their sales
<Lint01> Go to start menu, choose Run
<salmon> does anyone know of a music generating program similar to "fruity loops" for ubuntu, on gnome, i can only find them for KDE
<Lint01> Type there chkdsk c: /f
<ActionParsnip1> salmon: lmms
<newt-home> you cant use the os if the system is password protected... bios protection is not to keep out crooks
<RussM> bostoman, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/49773
 * kennyyu yawns
<salmon> ActionParsnipl: thank you
<neodemi> the link in !rar and !unrar is broke
<newt-home> salmon, if it works for you.
<ikonia> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubuntistas> any cool ubuntu game
<ubuntistas> any cool ubuntu game?
<ubuntistas> ?
<ikonia> ubuntistas: look in the games menu, see what you look
<ikonia> ubuntistas: check the package manager for games
<newt-home> lmms is the best offering Ive seen but so far only ardour actually worked on my systems and it was choppy, not accurate and usually glitchy
<marko-_-> ubuntistas, openarena is a cool game... like quake 3
<Lint01> Nike95, when you're done with chkdsk, download and run this thing: ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/launch.exe
<bostoman> thanks RussM
<marko-_-> or maybe ut
<salmon> newt-home, huh?
<Nike95> ok
<Ranakah> ubuntistas urban terror is cool game
<Guest31507> hi i need a hand to change my Amsn skin how do i do it??
<Ranakah> :)
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: tuxracer, uraban terror, frets on fire, penumbra (penumbra is AWESOME)
<erUSUL> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<neodemi> the problem i was having with rars is that some of them appear empty, while others work. they all work in windows, so its not a case that the files are corrupt/broken
<quench> i've got a xfs filesytem (GPT partition label) on hardware raid that i can't figure out how to resize (i'm not using lvm)?
<ActionParsnip1> neodemi: unrar e <rarfile>
<newt-home> salmon, I run production sound on my computers and believe me your best bet is to use cubase or adobe audition 3 on a windows or mac bases system
<Lint01> How can I replace that awful Nautilus for something really usable?
<ubuntistas> what's frets on fire?
<ActionParsnip1> newt-home: lmms isnt too shabby
<ActionParsnip1> !info fretsonfire
<newt-home> i love linux salmon but honestly the sound production arena kind of stinks
<erUSUL> ubuntistas: is like guitar hero
<ubottu> fretsonfire (source: fretsonfire): game of musical skill and fast fingers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.512.dfsg-3 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<jrib> Lint01: well what is wrong?
<newt-home> ActionParsnip1, ok ...
<salmon> newt-home, yeah i know there is better programs out there, but im just looking for something free to mess around with.
<ActionParsnip1> newt-home: its worth a look, its not something i do a lot but its pretty quick to bash stuff out
<newt-home> lmms and qjackctl
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get install fretsonfire
<newt-home> ActionParsnip1, I do this professionally I cant afford the sloppy stuff
<Lint01> It's just look awful and clumsy. Is there some alternative?
<ActionParsnip1> newt-home: i see, well it could give you another option
<salmon> so i have another question and this happens to me all the time. so i downloaded something from synaptic and now i don't know where it went. how do i find it
<newt-home> used it know how it works
<ikonia> salmon: it will be on the application menu
<newt-home> doesnt work for me in ubuntu but it did work in mandriva
<salmon> ikonia, i know it should be
<newt-home> ardour worked in fedora
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: you play guitar hero style game but use F keys as frets and enter to strum, there are torrents of songs you can dro ponto it and play, or make your own
<salmon> ikonia, but it's not
<ikonia> salmon: what are you missing ?
<ikonia> salmon: as in what application
<jrib> Lint01: if you don't like the way it looks, use a different theme.  If you don't like the widgets, try dolphin, thunar or pcmanfm I guess
<salmon> ikonia, just downloaded lmms. and it's no where
<ikonia> exit
<ikonia> oops
<ActionParsnip1> salmon: type 'lmms &' in a terminal
<ubuntistas> you mean frets on fire and guitar hero is just for music?
<neodemi> ActionParsnip1, unrar e doesnt do much, it throws out the error "No files to extract", from a 400 meg archive.
<Ethosser> guys, I want to copy a folder over to a windows 2003 share everynight
<Ethosser> whats the best way to go about this?
<salmon> ActionParsnip1, thank you
<jrib> neodemi: usually I use "unrar x file.rar"
<ActionParsnip1> neodemi: you could always run winrar via wine :(
<joaopinto> Etherael_, just mount the share using samba
<joaopinto> ops, was Ethosser
<amaurea> Ok, I have found the solution to the problem I had with my chillstream gamepad. I need to place the file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joystick_lshal_outputs_done?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Logitech_Chillstream.fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/policy. Pretty simple. Except that I can't seem to download the file. Does anybody know of a mirror?
<Ethosser> :)
<neodemi> eww, i was hoping not to resort to that
<Ethosser> I want to do it nightly though
<Lasivian> is there any way to make a "group" of panel icons in gnome?
<bruenig> nah
<Lasivian> I hate moving them one-by-one all the time
<ikonia> salmon: interesting it looks like it doesn't have an application menu icon, I'm surprised by that
<Garepjotr> hey guys when i trype my key into the network settings using the gnome tool i can't use the wireless... but when i do "iwconfig eth1 key s:stuff" it works
<ubuntistas> how can i install penumbra?>
<deany> Lasivian, try making a drawer. and add them into it
<BULLE> apt-get install penumbra ?
<ubuntistas> or urban terror?
<nectar> is there anyone who uses spice under ubuntu?
<Lasivian> deany: hrrm, didn;t know about that, thanks
<nectar> i need an how to about installing spice
<KrimZon> salmon: also, anything installed you can find in synaptic, you can right click and choose properties, then click the 'installed files' tab. then have a look what it puts in any /bin directory
<Garepjotr> so what do i have to enter into the tool that would work the same as iwconfig eth1 key s:stuff
<KevDog> Garepjotr: key s:  This is the ASCI based text key correct?  Do you know the hex equivalent?
<Garepjotr> yeah but i can't click ok when i enter the hex
<M1DLG> How do I mirror a partition in ubuntu 8.10? I wish to save everything of mine and then reinstall repairing my earlier screw up (partition errors)
<Garepjotr> with or without the 0x
<jrib> !pm | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KevDog> Garepjotr: Weird, have you tried actually entering s:key in the box?
<n8tuser> M1DLG-> use of dd
<ubuntistas> how can i install from terminal urban terror and  penumbra?
<ubuntistas> is guitar hero for music?
<Garepjotr> KevDog: yeah
<KevDog> !penumbra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penumbra
<M1DLG> n8user: ???
<Lint01> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<KevDog> Garepjotr: Not sure why, but I'm going to answer the question by not answering the question.  Have you tried WICD?
<zand3r> Hi... Is anyone using rdesktop with Ubuntu Interpid? I get an 'Initializing sound-support failed' error and Google suggests others have had the same issue but I couldn;t find a resolution. Is anything other than alsa required? Sound in general works on the machine.
<n8tuser> M1DLG-> you asked what tool,   dd  if=/dev/sdax of=filename.iso  bs=512    man dd for correct options
<Garepjotr> KevDog: you're not the first to suggest that.. i'll try now ic an actually install stuff
<M1DLG> n8user: i'll have a play and see if i get lucky
<C-S-B> I use Rdesktop, do you need sound to work? try disabling it
<ubuntistas> how can i install from terminal urban terror and penumbra? 	<ubuntistas>	is guitar hero for music?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: urban terror is a 400Mb download which you extract and run the installer
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: penumbra has an installr too
<Garepjotr> KevDog: is that the full name? i can't find it in synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: penumbra has a free demo, the full game is paid software
<silvex> Hi all, i'm trying to fix a nautilus.sh script to do mpgjoin. I cannot get zenity to do progress. It's piped from eval command.
<ubuntistas> iam downloading an urban terror of 700 mb
<ubuntistas> is that good? actionparsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: here is urban terror: ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
 * bostoman screams and idles
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip can u send me the links for the 2 games?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip that's what i was downloading man
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: penumbra is a killer game, really innovative control system: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaXDvR2sw-4
<boot_loop> To an end user who does want to setup a few personal servers (web, ftp, etc...) is there a big difference between Ubuntu and Debian? I have always used Debian in the past, but have been using Ubuntu on my workstations and am curious if anyone knows real differences.
<aolko> People!!!
<ubuntistas> means?
<ubuntistas> that i cannot play it easily?
<ubuntistas> actioparsnip?
<magnetron> !debian | boot_loop
<ubottu> boot_loop: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<aolko> Where can i get screenkast???
<M1DLG> n8user: Or would I be better just coping the /home directory as this is nearly all my customisations ? isn't it?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: http://cdn.gamezone.com/pub/gamezone/31/3/89/PenumbraOvertureDemo-2553.sh
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: btw, to open the hatch, you need to pull the hatch UP ;)
<Garepjotr> how do i install wicd in ubuntu?
<sexcopter> hi, has anyone recently run into dependency problems with some kde apps? I have some in the backports repos that can't be updated.
<ActionParsnip1> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<ubuntistas> how actioparsnip?
<ActionParsnip1> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: you click an move the environment like you are really in it, like to hit stuff you have to actually swing melee weapons etc
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: you'll see, it gets scary
<ubuntistas> action parsnip the 2 links that u send me how can i install the games then?
<TheLevy23> can anyone help me?
<homestudio1> ciao
<Corall> I've got a strange problem. When I connect to another irc server (ircnet) in xchat, i can't see any other users on the channel I usually am on. On this Ubuntu server I can though see all the other users on the channel.  Does any one know what the problem is?
<olleolleolle> Solution: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-burning/2008-December/006758.html led to the fix for my missing menu item problem with Qt3.
<ubuntistas> are these 0ne installers?
<rakudave> !anyone | TheLevy23
<ubottu> TheLevy23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip are these 2 links installers?
<ubuntistas> or i have to do anything else?
<epswing_> ubuntu 8.10: sometime the system "open file" dialogue window is really small and scrunched up, anything i can do about that?
<epswing_> sometimes*
<TheLevy23> i can't seem to get 5.1 speakers
<TheLevy23> and on windows they work
<TheLevy23> here all i can hear is 2.1
<Esparian> Hey, I just deleted a 700 MB file with SHIFT + DELETE (so that it isn't placed in the trash), and the file is gone, but the free disc space shown by nautilus hasn't increased a bit even after a refresh. the trash is also empty. what could be the reason?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: yep, just run the script, the zip file will need extracting
<ActionParsnip1> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Seveas> Esparian, something still has the file open. Disk space will not be reclaimed until all applications closed the file
<ActionParsnip1> Esparian: check in that folder
<guerby> hi, how do I make /var/log/messages world readable in a permanent way (that survives rotate)?
<joe-mac> lsof or fuser will tell you what has it open
<joe-mac> kill the process then run sync
<Esparian> okay, thanks guys.
<Lint01> lint01: 0
<aolko> hellooooooooo...
<Era`> Hi. I installed ubuntu ( dual boot, ubuntu + xp) but now i formatted xp and that boot screen where i could choose which os i want to boot is gone. Do i have to install ubuntu again?
<aolko>  no
<rakudave> !grub | Era`
<ubottu> Era`: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aolko> configure GRUB
<Era`> ty
 * rhinux is away: Zur Zeit abwesend
<sigp226> Is there anything special about the "Guest" user that Ubuntu uses?
<Lint01> actually it could mean installing in Windows...
<eseven73> !away > rhinux
<ubottu> rhinux, please see my private message
<lectron> hello
<lectron> i have a serious question and do not want to start a flame ;)
<Era`> rakudave, unfortunally the url is not workin
<lectron> why is the ubuntu gnome so slow compared to the debian gnome?
<oscillocam> ut oh, suddenly can't write to a normally Shared drive /home/Shared with plenty of extra space. Error on client says, "not enough free space" and turning off quotas on root filesystem *fixed* it. Is it me, do  I need to run a quota check? or what's going on with Ubuntu Server and root filesystem quotas? did I miss an update? (btw: quotas are fine [for users] on my other filesystems on the same server)
<Garepjotr> has anyone else installed wicd on ubuntu?
<lectron> i tried both with out changes after the installation
<Fougner> lectron, how can we know? :P
<mrwes> Lectron: that's a support question? :)
<Garepjotr> i tried the steps on the site for ubuntu but the synaptic package manager won'twind it
<Fougner> lectron, I'm thinking about installing Debian on my machine, is debian faster then? :P
<rakudave> Era`: ubottu must be out of date... ops? try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<mikebeecham> HI...I dont suppose anyone might have a solution for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077151
<aljosa> anybody using intrepid on imac? i can't get sound to work although it worked from live cd. everything looks ok (alsamixer all un-muted) but there is no sound.
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip after extaction i install the zip file?
<TheLevy23> please help me
<ViOnEt> eae galeraaaaaaa
<Jarvellis> Is there some easy way to switch window managers without closing all my apps?
<lectron> mrwes: yeah, maybe you could tell me how i can speed up ubuntu?
<dupondje> Since I did some upgrades, I totally doesn't have any sound on my Ubuntu pc anymore :( any id what could be the cause ?
<TheLevy23> i only hear sound in two of my speakers
<lectron> Fougner: it will be... really alot faster
<mrwes> lectron, well you might look into turning off any services you might not need
<rakudave> TheLevy23: double-click on the speaker-icon in the tray and check if all sliders are up
<TheLevy23> they are
<TheLevy23> i'm not that n00b
<maxXMB> traceroute ?!
<maxXMB> :P
<lectron> mrwes: ok. how should i proceed?
<Lint01> _what_
<TheLevy23> H-E-L-P
<ramvi1> How can I check if my compiled wifi driver / kernel module is loaded or not?
<rakudave> TheLevy23: happens all the time though ^^ google "ubuntu your-soundcard" or something... i don't know :-/
<roadrock> ramvi1: lsmod in a terminal
<ViOnEt> do you speak portuguese?
<TheLevy23> already done that
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TheLevy23> i can't  seem to get it to work
<olegb> Jarvellis: yes, metacity does something like that with --replace. try to look into the manual of the windowmanager you want to use
<Lint01> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TheLevy23> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<what_if> how do I find what modules my soundcards are using ??
<newt-home> gotta install an ubuntu hdd again.... honestly Im not sure  which of the distros is any better if you can say that but I do know that for my first time customers they choose ubuntu 3 to 1
<newt-home> ubottu, shalom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shalom
<Jarvellis> olegb: thanks, i wasn't sure if there was a generalised way
<KevDog> Garepjotr: WICD is not in the official repositories (I dont think) I think you need to add a repository to your /etc/apt/source.list.  Its explained on the WICD home page:
<oskar-> what_if, cat /proc/asound/modules
<newt-home> ubottu, excuse me?   you are advertising Hebrew yet you dont know shalom?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<what_if> oskar-: ty
<hearts> shalom dude.
<KevDog> bots are stupid!
<Esparian> joe-mac: I followed your instructions, killed the process that had the file open, sync'd my buffers, free disk space still hasn't increased.
<hearts> if you tell a jewish person shalom
<dupondje> If u mount a .iso within the gui, where does it get attached to ? Cause I can't find it to open files in VLC then
<hearts> they have to say it back
<hearts> lol
<sigp226> How does the Ubuntu guest account work?
<Lint01> . /media/CD-Name-Here
<bonhoffer> jrib, o.k. i am trying to get further but not able to boot off of the rescue CD, please see http://www.theboohers.org/news/2009/02/22/ubuntu-troubles-lost-write-access-to-root-filesystem/
<dupondje> nop Lint01
<bonhoffer> do you see anything i might have missed?
<hakan> #u-se-mote
<oskar-> dupondje, look in the output of "mount", else look in ~/.gvfs
<sigp226> I'm trying to get information on the feature in Ubuntu that allows guests to log in.  Where is info on that?
<what_if> dupondje: if all else fails do a: cat /proc/mounts   and it will be listed there
<Garepjotr> KevDog: it's instaled now thanks!
<sanjid> um... where's the 9.0.4 alpha channel?
<dupondje> its mounted in ~/.gvfs it seems :)
<KevDog> Garepjotr: Does it work?
<what_if> sigp226: lookie here. http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/using-guest-account-ubuntu
<Garepjotr> yes :D
<Fallen[qas]> Ubuntu is alot nicer then I had expected, hehe
<what_if> sigp226: theres even a video
<KevDog> Garepjotr: Awesome -- I knew it would -- works for me.  Its very reliable
<joe-mac> Esparian: what are you using to judge free disk space?
<joe-mac> and you ran sync as root correct?
<quibbler> sigp226: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/using-guest-account-ubuntu
<KevDog> What were you expecting?
<Ubungooo> hi
 * what_if waves
<toresbe> Hey guys.
<Esparian> joe-mac: yes, and I'm using nautilus and df... both say only 30 MB left on disc.
<lectron> mrwes: no idea?
<dupondje> what_if, oskar-: if I open the folder in VLC, VLC crashes :(
<toresbe> mezcalero: /wc
<toresbe> oops.
<joe-mac> Esparian: is this a usb disk?
<joe-mac> on the USB disk at the root of it type sudo du -hm | sort -n
<what_if> dupondje: what are you trying to opn? the iso of a dvd ?
<toader_> Hi, are there online radio software like WinAmp in Ubuntu? thanks
<joe-mac> it will show in increasing order what is taking up the space
<dupondje> yep
<joe-mac> and a summatry at the end
<joe-mac> see if they match up, i'd help you more but i gotta run and do some food shopping
<toader_> Hi, are there online radio software under ubuntu like WinAmp? thanks
<dupondje> mounted it in gui, and opening the VIDEO_TS folder from ~/.gvfs ...
<what_if> dupondje: erm... I dunno why that would not work, but that may not work
<what_if> toader_: I use realplayer...
<KevDog> My gnome fonts constantly become corrupt and I need to reload them.  Why?
<{g}> Hey People! In my terminal, I can create some interesting characters. For example "→" when I hit ALT+i. Is there a list of characters and how to create them? For example I would like to type "»" and "«".
<nalys> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<oskar-> dupondje, try totem, xine or mplayer
<toader_> what_if: realplayer is only a player. does it have radio?
<KevDog> ♀♪☼♫►
<what_if> toader_: I assume you mean streaming radio stations? Then yes.
<what_if> toader_: I listen to shoutcast streams with it all day
<KevDog> Like this: «»
<rakudave> {g}: « is AltGr-Z and » is AltGr-X
<KevDog> Alt-174 Alt 175
<what_if> dupondje: here is an example from the commandline to play unmounted dvd iso's in VLC: vlc dvdsimple:///videos/Buckshot/10_Homemade_Traps.iso
<dupondje> nice, but u can't do that from gui ? :D
<BladieBla> hello can someone please help me with a problem?
<BladieBla> the start bar is gone i dont know how to get it back
<KevDog> ½ the solution is here: http://www.tedmontgomery.com/tutorial/altchrc.html  Good luck
<ActionParsnip1> dupondje: youu can just point it at the iso file, you dont need all that dvdsimple stuff
<schiv> hi i tried installing ubuntu to usb with dd for windows..i found out i can do that with gui so i emptied my usb. but then i found out i no longer have 8GB (my usb size) but around the size of an iso/img. how can i recover?
<BladieBla> i can only see the start icons the rest is gone
<what_if> dupondje: I have never tried, I rip all my stuff to divx. But from what I read it has something to do with the menus not working correctly
<somedude> is it easy to upgrade between ubuntu versions
<rvn> how do you edit schemas in gconf-editor, as gconf-editor doesn't allow you to itself
<ActionParsnip1> what_if: vlc ~/videos/Buckshot/10_Homemade_Traps.iso
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | somedude
<ubottu> somedude: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<epswing_> why isn't python 2.6 in synaptic?
<BladieBla> can someone help me with my start bar problem?
<somedude> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<imachine> epswing, perhaphs because it is too new
<schiv> recover the rest of the space* (btw disk manager in windows reports the rest of the space as unallocated but right-clicking doesn't allow me to format it)
<arvind_khadri> !latest > epswing
<ubottu> epswing, please see my private message
<BHYCHIK> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<felixsulla> !latest | felixsulla
<ubottu> felixsulla, please see my private message
<dupondje> ActionParsnip1: but its not possible from gui ?
<BHYCHIK> Hello everybody!
<BHYCHIK> can somebody help me
<ramvi> [MODULES] 1. sudo depmod -a vntwusb  2. lsmod. What are possible reasons for vntwsusb not showing up?
<BladieBla> the start bar is gone i dont know how to get it back
<ActionParsnip1> dupondje: is what possible?
<imachine> epswing, 2.5 is there. wait for 9.04 I guess.
<dupondje> to load iso :) but it works now, needed to select show all files :)
<BHYCHIK> I had got Ubuntu 8.10 and Windows XP on my laptop
<felixsulla> epswing, you can compile it from source.
<ActionParsnip1> dupondje: please put my name at the start of the line, you can tab complete it
<imachine> that too.
<felixsulla> When I compiled 2.6 from source I couldn't get readline working, though :/
<imachine> felixsulla, but that's awesome overhead.
<BHYCHIK> then i have reinstalled XP
<epswing> felixsulla: heh, rather not, i'd botch it
<ActionParsnip1> dupondje: try right click -> open with vlc
<jrib> !sru | epswing
<ubottu> epswing: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<felixsulla> !sru | felixsulla
<ubottu> felixsulla, please see my private message
<BHYCHIK> But my multiboot list had disappeared
<hickop> hello , i'm looking for a sofware that can print text on screen and overlay everything , does it exist plz ?
<imachine> epswing, you can always launch vbox and use a virtual machine to play around.
<BHYCHIK> However, volumes with ubuntu ae on my harddisk
<BHYCHIK> how can i boot my ubuntu?
<SHyx0rmZ> Is there anyone who wants to help me with a serious Xorg problem?
<CTA> `can someone help me to setup a wireless connection?
<CTA> like step by step?
<ramvi> [DRIVER] What are possible reasons for vntwsusb not showing up in lsmod? 1. sudo depmod -a vntwusb  2. lsmod
<what_if> SHyx0rmZ: I love xorg probs... whats up
<hlm> what ftp servers are in the repos that have a GUI?
<CTA> I tried clicking on the thing on the top and then like making new thing but it kept saying something about encrption and then giving me a really wierd pass.. and not working
<ActionParsnip1> !wireless | CTA
<ubottu> CTA: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip1> hlm: most are configured with a config file
<BladieBla> the start bar is gone i dont know how to get it back?
<hlm> ActionParsnip1, I know, but I need something with a GUI, its just how I am :-\
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<andypls1> what the heck was that?
<SHyx0rmZ> what_if: I finally got xorg to start up fine with the ATI fglrx drivers after ~8 hours. Last problem was to configure my input devices. I use a dual head configuration, or rather intend to use, because I get two separate desktops.
<ActionParsnip1> !info glftpd
<ubottu> Package glftpd does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> hlm: once its setup you dont have to touch it dude, i'd suggest proftpd
<quibbler> BladieBla: by start bar do you mean the apps button on the panel?
<SHyx0rmZ> It's like I have 2 machines running and use them via a KVM-switch, only that it's 1 machine
<hlm> netsplit?
<ActionParsnip1> hlm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<BladieBla> the normal menu bar at the bottom
<BladieBla> and top are gone
<Led_Zeppelin> What is the program to configure Wireless networking on Ubuntu?
<BladieBla> i can only see icons on the screen
<CTA> isnt there a simple way to do it? like some way to create new something and then scan for available routers?
<rayne_> What is the name of the application that monitors internet traffic (something like htop)
<ActionParsnip1> BladieBla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41640
<rayne_> What is an app that monitors internet traffic like 'top' monitors system processes?
<ActionParsnip1> rayne_: ntop
<ActionParsnip1> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<rayne_> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<sanjid> rayne_: netstat
<enrapture> Hello I need help installing a microscope cam
<rayne_> sanjid, thanks
<pop79> entrapure: what is your problem?
<enrapture> well, I've installed it
<enrapture> hold on
<Led_Zeppelin> what is the gnome tool that lets you configure wireless NICs?
<zand3r> I know that rdesktop was updated for the latest Ubuntu release so that it supports alsa sound. Does anyone know if there is now a conflict between rdekstop and the tsclient gui? I get local sound working with rdekstop but not when i run it via tsclient.
<ActionParsnip1> Led_Zeppelin: you could use wifi-radar
<nightrid3r> Led_Zeppelin network manager or wifiradar
<ActionParsnip1> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<pop79> !info metwork-manager
<ubottu> Package metwork-manager does not exist in intrepid
<pop79> oops
<pop79> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu1.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 260 kB, installed size 1940 kB
<enrapture> pop79, it's not showing the microscope's view after installing the program
<enrapture> I had to install WINE
<enrapture> because it's a PC/MAC thing that ubuntu was not reading
<pop79> what model of cam is it?
<tv7497> guys little help in signing ubuntu code of conduct using gpg . i downloaded the text file of COD signed it using pgp and when tried to open cod.asc it shows no valid keys were found . here is the screen shot of whats happening so that you guys could get a better idea http://122.167.99.91
<enrapture> it's a Carson zPix 1.3M digital viewer
<Led_Zeppelin> nightrid3r, nice. Thanks!
<Led_Zeppelin> ActionParsnip1, thanks!
<pop79> entrapture: one minute
<enrapture> I heard there was a microscope program called "hornets eye" but I can't find it.
<enrapture> ok
<Era`> Trying to reinstall grub, how I can mount linux partition ? I cant get access to the terminal....
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I know what Accesspoint I am connect to via CLI?
<hlm> ActionParsnip1, how do I configure proftpd?
<ivan_> hi everyone
<tv7497> ivan_: hey !
<ivan_> thx
<ivan_> tv, do you know the best dvd player in ubuntu??
<pop79> !hi |ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> tv7497: i'd email the address in your terminal for help
<ivan_> thx obottu
<ivan_> thx pop79
<pop79> ivan_: totem
<ActionParsnip1> hlm: i gave you a link on how to configure it, by default users are chrooted to their home directory
<tv7497> ivan_: go with vlc thats the best you could find
<pop79> ivan_: totem comes with ubuntu
<enrapture> oh, the other name or cereal number (don't know what it is) on this device is "MM-740"
<ivan_> my totem cant load any subtitle
<ActionParsnip1> ivan_: best doesnt exist in life
<hlm> ActionParsnip1, okay, I got it thanks
<ivan_> yea
<pop79> oh... try realplayer then, www.real.com
<ActionParsnip1> ivan_: an app is only best to an individual, there is no single best any thing ever
<ivan_> owh ic
<nightrid3r> ivan_ asking for a "best" aplication will probably give you the full contents of the repo, its all a matter of taste
<ubuntistas> what's new about ubuntu 9.04?
<ivan_> ActionParsnip1 : ok
<tv7497> pop79: real sucks in ubuntu :D
<ActionParsnip1> ivan_: millions like vlc, i prefer mplayer personally. some think both are garbage and use totem
<fearful> ubuntistas, that's off topic this is a support channel try #ubuntu+1
<pop79> i know, but at least it works :)
<ivan_> mplayer is it guud?
<ActionParsnip1> ivan_: try a few then settle on one
<tv7497> ActionParsnip1: err i didnt get you in your previous post
<quibbler> ubuntistas: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ivan_> hmmmm
<ivan_> ok2 then
<quibbler> !players | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ivan_> ill try real , mplayer vlc
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps.  how would I  go about  backporting to kde 3.5 I am using  8.10 atm.. and I despise kde 4.
<pop79> entrapture: sorry this is taking long...
<Dr_Willis> I play rmvb videos in mplayer all the time
<ivan_> thx ubottu ^^
<enrapture> it's okay.. I'm having a hell of a time finding help for this on line through searches alone
<ivan_> ill try
<ActionParsnip1> tv7497: nm, i misread
<tv7497> ivan_: !ubouttu
<ActionParsnip1> !players | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ivan_> !ubouttu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubouttu
<ivan_> waw
<tv7497> ActionParsnip1: how do you tell ivan its a bot :d
<ActionParsnip1> ivan_: theres a good list to try
<ivan_> BOT :|
<ActionParsnip1> !ubottu | ivan
<ubottu> ivan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tv7497> ActionParsnip1: thanks mate
<ivan_> ActionParsnip1 ok2
<ActionParsnip1> np man
<ivan_> ActionParsnip1 , thx brader
<shadeslayer> hi im on kubuntu and want to install gnome
<ivan_> brother
<ivan_> ActionParsnip1 , thx brother
<shadeslayer> but the install should be less than 20 MB
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<tv7497> ActionParsnip1: any idea whats going wrong with those keys ?
<nightrid3r> shadeslayer sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> too large
<Era`> Trying to reinstall grub, After clicking install ubuntu, choosing manual partition type but what next? How I mount appropriate linux partions? What I should choose from there? I cant get access to the terminal....
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  then do without i guess?
<fearful> Era`, it depends on how you wanted set up, dual boot all this
<ivan_> Era` : im using LILO, can i change my boot loader into GRUB???
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  or rephrafrase and  clarify the question? :)
<enrapture> brb'
<ivan_> Era` : im using LILO 22.8, can i change my boot loader into GRUB???
<operationhavok1> once you boot into your distro after you install you should be able to edit the grub from the gui
<nightrid3r> shadeslayer shipit.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> well, i want it alongside KDE
<pop79> entrapture: is your carson cam an MM-740 or MM-640?
<BladieBla> back
<tv7497> ivan_: lilo is better take my word
<WebcamWonder> Is there a way to disable the Fast User switcher applet from showing Pidgin's status? It annoys me a lot
<ivan_> really?
<Dr_Willis> ivan_:  install the grub package and confgure the menu.lst - yes you can. :) I never use lilo in years.
<BladieBla> i have a problem with my web browsers it gives me wierd lettertypes
<Dr_Willis> ivan_:  how did you get lilo anyway?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ivan_> lilo takes much times when computer starts :|
<shadeslayer> well ill rephrase
<ActionParsnip1> !info lilo
<ubottu> lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 356 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<Dr_Willis> Grub is the default.. did you some how tell it to use lilo?
<hmw> what does it mean, when i see "ratelimit: 40 callback supressed" in messages (trying to set up adhoc wlan) - does it mean, something is not yet implemented?
<codeshah> hey guys, I have tried several things from google, but my ubuntu 8.10 volume is still very very low! Any clues? I think this is a common problem.
<shadeslayer> i want gnome alongside KDE,so i just require gnome not the whole of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  ubuntu-desktop will just download/install the gnome portion of ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: seems if you install gdm it should be ok, not sure
<hmw> codeshah - open mixer and make PCM louder, if not already at max
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  proberly a few 100 mb in download size
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: he doesnt want gedit etc
<WebcamWonder> codeshah: Type: alsamixer, in a terminal, it should let you adjust PCM
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: no,its 973 MB
<ActionParsnip1> yikes
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:   seems odd it can all fit on a 700mb cd then dont it...
<ivan_> Dr_Willis : i get LILO from ubuntu 8.04
<shadeslayer> oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  i think you may be confused.. but you could alwys fire up the package manager and install the parts of gnome you want.
<shadeslayer> 200MB
<ivan_> Dr_Willis : i get LILO from ubuntu 8.04, it has 2 boot loader, GRUB and LILO
<fearful> ivan_, thats not possible 8.04 brings GRUB by default
<enrapture> ok, I'm back.... if that makes  a diff :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<fearful> ivan_, ok I did not know that :p
<shadeslayer> still 200 MB is too big
<ActionParsnip1> fearful: its installed by default but any bootloader can be used
<shadeslayer> ill do it tommorow night then
<codeshah> hmw, when I run 'alsamixer' I just see master
<shadeslayer> bye all
<enrapture> :D
<ivan_> fearful : not live cd
<Dr_Willis> 219mb of download.. 918mb of space needed here for the full ubuntu-desktop
<pop79> Entrapture, is your cam an MM-640 or MM-740?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<hmw> codeshah open the gnome mixer
<enrapture> MM-740
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  then i guess you got some hard choices to make.
<pop79> ok...
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: ill install it tommorow night
<codeshah> hmw, what is the command for that?
<shadeslayer> bye
<WebcamWonder> Is there a way to disable the User switcher applet from showing Pidgin's status? It annoys me a lot
<hmw> codeshah a doubleclick on the volume icon on the top
<codeshah> hmw, thx
<Dr_Willis> were we suppose to give shadeslayer some magic answer to his problem? heh...
 * enrapture hopes she doesn't have to return the damn thing
<fearful> WebcamWonder, try right clicking it and removing it from panel and add the ones you had before from the "Add to panel"
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps.  how would I  go about  backporting to kde 3.5 I am using  8.10
<nightrid3r> Dr_Willis no but we are feeling nice today :)
<bbelt16ag> do I need to uninstall kde 4 and then download the packages or  add another  repo?
<tv7497> ActionParsnip1: totally forgot why i came here know any wizard around here who are good with sounds ? mine is broken i mean its audible but its like a dj inside my system i even reported this bug in launchpad but no use its still in confirmed status and importance undecided https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/329153
<Dr_Willis> bbelt16ag:  there were some unofficial 3.5 repos being worked on.. but im not sure they ever got actually made/useable.
 * pop79 thinks entrapture might have two :(
<pop79> to, i meant
<Dr_Willis> bbelt16ag:  so as far as i know.. you could use the source.. but that may conflict with the 4.x kde.
<WebcamWonder> fearful: The logout applet doesn't include a shutdown anymore :(
<enrapture> :'(
<pop79> entrapture, apparently, there is no linux support what-so-ever for your cam, sorry :(
<bbelt16ag> I don't want to keep  kde 4.x
<ActionParsnip1> tv7497: crank everythinng you can is all i can suggest, dig around
<fearful> WebcamWonder, well you have the option under system, thats what I use I removed it too
<ActionParsnip1> tv7497: im not so good with sound stuffs
<fearful> WebcamWonder, I didn't add anything I just click the System menu when shutting down
<bbelt16ag> is there  any way to make my confg files use full again
<bbelt16ag> it totally  destroyed my gui and konsole  setup
<enrapture> Damn.  can't even work with WINE.. :(
<Dr_Willis> bbelt16ag:  Huh?
<WebcamWonder> fearful: And what if you want to actually switch users?
<pop79> entrapture: i might be able to.. well... 1/2 help you
<ActionParsnip1> bbelt16ag: if you don't want to keep kde 4, uninstall it after installing another DE
<fearful> WebcamWonder, it's under the system menu 'Log out'
<ivan_> be rite back after reboot
<ivan_> be rite back after reboot ^^
<WebcamWonder> fearful: Ahh, thanks. That kinda solves it. Awesome :)
<enrapture> Ok.. well.. I'm willing to return it in favor of a device that definitely works though...
<bbelt16ag> ok
<tv7497> ActionParsnip1: there was this guys called nyaa is suppose he totally helped me out fixing this stuff couldn find him its been a week searching him here
<fearful> WebcamWonder, no problem
<tomasz> gg
<bbelt16ag> my configuration is totally messed up  . it was all set for 3.5  not for  4
<pop79> entrapture, ill think of a solution...
<ActionParsnip1> tv7497: all i can suggest is itry later
<enrapture> I have been having a helluva time finding a microscope that is "GO" for linux :(
<Dr_Willis> bbelt16ag:  backup all your configs i guess and reinstall the older ubuntu with 3.5 is what some people do.
<ActionParsnip1> bbelt16ag: you can compile kde 3.5
<bbelt16ag> ok
<enrapture> I greatly appreciate your efforts pop79
<bbelt16ag> I go  grab the source then and compile it.
<ActionParsnip1> bbelt16ag: theres a project to get 3.5 in intrepid
<bbelt16ag> what's the link?
<ActionParsnip1> bbelt16ag: you will need the -dev packages for its deps
<pop79> entrapture: thanks, helping is what im good at... i think :)
<bbelt16ag> ok
<Ethosser> http://pastie.org/private/6lvkgxel96ru0slxvobvxq <- anyone see what i'm doing wrong there please
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip how ccan i install urbanterror?
<pop79> entrapture, open a terminal and type in the command sudo apt-get install camorama xawtv
<ubuntistas> i extracted it now?
<gfather> guys how can i add more desktops ?
<gfather> or windows , i dont know what are they called :)
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: run the script that is ini the zip file I gave you the link to
<ikonia> Ethosser: what error are you actually getting ?
<enrapture> ok.. one moment
<fearful> gfather, Right click where you can see them in small and add more columns and rows
<ActionParsnip1> gfather: do you mean virtual desktops?
<ubuntistas> what script?
<Ethosser> ikonia: i'll run it again now and see what it says
<ubuntistas> what its name?
<pop79> gfather: right-click where you see the desktops and then click properties
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip
<quibbler> gfather: right click on desktops choose preferences
<fearful> gfather, right click the workspace switcher
<pop79> quibbler: I just said that :)
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
<gfather> thanks allot :D
<mirak> hi
<pop79> welcome gfather
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: extract that and run the script therin, it will download the game and install it
<enrapture> shoot!  I need to sudofy myself.. this user name I'm on isn't certified
<pop79> !hi |mirak
<ubottu> mirak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sdf> /help
<mirak> can I use -march=athlon64 with a core2duo ?
<ikonia> mirak: I wouldn't
<quibbler> pop79: so you are a faster typist ;-)
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip yes dude i downloaded it and extracted
<ubuntistas> now?
<mirak> ikonia: on 32bit
<mirak> what should I use for a core2duo ?
<ikonia> mirak: I wouldn't use it full stop
<pop79> quibbler: don't count on it ;)
<ikonia> mirak: read the gcc docs for arch support
<quibbler> pop79: i bet you use more than 2 fingers
<pop79> yep
<pop79> entrapture: command worked???
<enrapture> no
<enrapture> this user name is not under sudo
<pop79> hmm...
<Ethosser> ikonia: http://pastie.org/private/bzwhxjwdsxyr4aplasy8sg
<Ethosser> that's what it gives me
<kristian1> whats the command to download/install open office? sudo apt-get install ?
<mirak> ikonia: I think it's core2
<enrapture> I need to close out, switch users and come back
<enrapture> brb :(
<pop79> ok
<ikonia> mirak: I would use i686 for 32bit - however this is offtopic for this user
<ikonia> mirak: for this channel sorry
<kristian1> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Ethosser: the directory you want to create does not exist, so can't create the subdiretory, make the directory or do a mkdir -p
<gfather> small question
<gfather> i have the 3d desktop now
<gfather> but lets say i have firefox open
<git_> how big can a file be in Ubuntu?
<Ethosser> I assumed the mount/remoteback was just a mount point not a directory as such
<gfather> when i view the 3d box
<ikonia> git_: many gigabyes
<ikonia> Ethosser: a mount point is a directory or file
<gfather> i see firefox on all the windows
<Ethosser> ah ok
<cuddlefish> depends on the filesystem
<Ethosser> thanks
<git_> i have a VM that's growing about 4GB per day
<ActionParsnip1> git_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<pop79> hey does ubuntu count into TB's?
<git_> default ubuntu fs
<fearful> gfather, right click the firefox on the panel and click "Only on this workspace"
<ActionParsnip1> git_: Max file size, 16 GiB – 2 TiB
<ikonia> git_: ext$ and resier and XFX support well over 32GB by default
<gfather> and even when i change windows from the toolbar i see firefox on all of them
<pop79> ok
<gfather> <fearful> its already cheked
<pop79> entrapture: you there now?
<gfather> <fearful> ah ok thanks ;)
<fearful> gfather, your welcome
<erUSUL> git_: Max file size → 2TiB Max filesystem size → >8TiB
<cuddlefish> what's the IRC command to leave a room?
<ActionParsnip1> cuddlefish: /leave
<ikonia>  /part
<git_> cuddlefish, /quit
<Ethosser> hmmm
<ikonia> git_: it's not quit
<ikonia> cuddlefish: not /quit
<pop79> cuddlefish: that should not be asked here, ask it in #irc
<Ethosser> so what should I change this code to do ikonia
<Ethosser> http://pastie.org/private/6lvkgxel96ru0slxvobvxq
<Ethosser> I dont think that is right
<ikonia> Ethosser: mkdir -p
<Ethosser> i'm doing all of this from /home/administrator
<ikonia> Ethosser: mkdir -p
<enraptur1> ok...
<Ethosser> mkdir: missing operand
<enraptur1> it's sudo apt-get camorama xawtv -- right?
<ikonia> Ethosser: you need to use the path too as you did in the original
<ikonia> Ethosser: apt-get install
<ikonia> enraptur1: sorry apt-get install
<jbmigel> grr its so hard to find the application you want with synaptic
<erUSUL> enraptur1: lackas a install or remove
<enraptur1> ok
<Ethosser> i've already run that iirc
<ikonia> Ethosser: then you don't need to do it again
<Ethosser> :)
<fearful> jbmigel, why don't use the search feature?
<quibbler> jbmigel: what are you looking for?
<enraptur1> should I restart before I plug the cam in?
<jbmigel> fearful, quibbler; i'd kinda like some simple application that helps me make millions in the stock market... do you know what ones called?
<pop79> entraptur1: is that entrapture?
<Tonik> Hi, how can I upgrade to a newer version of a package than what's available in the official repository (the package I need is pulseaudio (0.9.14-0ubuntu6))?
<enraptur1> yes
<syzothermy> hey all, anyone know why network-manager won't reconnect after losing a connection?
<enraptur1> I need to kill the old enrapture maybe
<hmw> should i kill the people who designed wlan?
<quibbler> jbmigel: lotto
<pop79> ok.
<moijk> hi. I've installed apache2 and sat my router to point 80 and 8000 to my webserver. for some reason neither worked. I added 8080 and that worked. is there any place beside ufw that might block the 80 and 8000?
<cuddlefish> iptables, possibly.
<fearful> jbmigel, why not
<ikonia> Tonik: wait for it to be released and upgrade to 9.04
<pop79> hmw, that question is not suitable for #ubuntu, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<enraptur1> forget how to change nicknames.. It's been aeons since I've been in IRC
<n8tuserf> syzothermy-> no? wifi or ethernet?
<pop79> Tonik: #ubuntu+1
<syzothermy> wifi, wep, connection works until it disconnects
<cuddlefish> enraptur1: /nick
<ikonia> pop79: no it's not
<ikonia> pop79: he's asking for 8.10 upgrade packages
<pop79> ohh...
<pop79> I thought he was talking about Jaunty DOH! :)
<Guest38053> Hey guys, I need some help
<gfather> fearful can i import compiz profile from someone else  ?
<cuddlefish> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuserf> syzothermy-> put the settings in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Guest38053> Ive just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<Guest38053> However, everything seems to work fine but my wireless
<Guest38053> Can someone help me?
<fearful> gfather, I don't know about that I just set up compiz the way I wanted :\
<jbmigel> Guest38053 got system>>administration>>restricted drivers
<boot_loop> Does anyone know how to disable the little touch stick mouse in the middle of my laptop's keyboard?? every time i type and accidentally tap the touch stick i lose focus on my text box and it freaks out
<cuddlefish> Guest38053: What laptop?
<pingdom> eeepc 1000hd
<erUSUL> gfather: yes you can. ccsm has options to dump and restore tghe conf to a text file
<syzothermy> n8tuserf: thanks, i'll try
<Tonik> ikonia: do you expect the new package to have unsatisfied dependencies in my system?
<tv7497> guys anyone using irssi here i am planning to chuck pidgin out and tty irssi and Guest38053 whats your model sir ?
<ikonia> Tonik: totally
<pingdom> jbmigel,  I only see hardware drivers in there
<pingdom> No restricted drivers
<maximilian-schro> can anybody tell me how to mount a MTP Devic manually? I only can access it via Rhythmbox so far. Bu ti would like to mount it manually to browse it
<gfather> <erUSUL> i press super + m now i see the negative of my windows damn
<pingdom> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<pingdom> Thats what I see in wireless with lspci
<burkmat> Gah, had an excellent link for the AR242x just a few days ago... Where did I put it... ><
<pingdom> I also have a USB wireless adapter plugged in and it detects that fine, thats how im  online
<IndyGunFreak> pingdom: is this a new install?
 * enraptur1 is having too many technical difficulties at once
<ActionParsnip1> pingdom: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<HSNews> How to set default network interface
 * enraptur1 has an episode =-O
<n8tuserf> pingdom-> dont try to have two nics on same subnet unless you know how to get your route table working
<HSNews> I have two network interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> pingdom: thats gonna be the one
<ikonia> enraptur1: the channels busy, it's better if you can just keep the dicussion to support requests pleasse.
<n8tuserf> HSNews-> same with you,  dont try to have two nics on same subnet unless you know how to get your route table working
<pingdom> thanks ActionParsnip1
<pingdom> let me try
<IndyGunFreak> pingdom: "method 2"... is really the best way to do that, on ActionParsnip1 link..(i've got 3 laptops w/ that device)
<pingdom> is there a known issue with these cards
<maximilian-schro> hi everybody. i have another problem with the fglrx driver for my ati card. i could install it but after reboot it takes along time to see the loginwindow of gnome. Sometimes it doesnt even load at all. After login it seems to be very slow. What could be the problem of this?
<ActionParsnip1> pingdom: the ubuntugeek is pretty awesome
<gfather> where i can download a compiz config ?
<ActionParsnip1> pingdom: nope, just needs a driver
<erUSUL> gfather: not sure anyone shares that kind of stuff
<HSNews> I have two nis, and differents networks
<gfather> <erUSUL>well it would be nice
<hmw> gfather - i could give you mine... but i need to check, how to export it
<McQueen> hi... i installed ubuntun at the soon.... i tried kget for my downloads.... but i couldnt find an option for my rapidshare acount on kget... any idea?
<hmw> gfather any idea how to?
<ActionParsnip1> gfather: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<IndyGunFreak> pingdom: does the machine have internet access w/ linux at all,
<pingdom> IndyGunFreak,  yes the ethernet port works
<maximilian-schro> McQueen,  do you want to use kget or any progrem that works with rapdiashre?
<wolter> how can i check the version of a package? say, capplets-data
<HSNews> Damn! How to USE eth0 for Internet Traffic only, eth1 for Network traffic?!?!?!?!
<pingdom> right now im connecting with usb wireless device
<pingdom> it detects that fine
<ActionParsnip1> McQueen: try using it from command line maybe
<pingdom> just not the one built into the system
<gfather> <hmw> yes its easy
<McQueen> maximilian-schro: any
<sd32> I wonder why all the new distros are abandoning live cd's, was it just  a fad?
<gfather> <hmw> go to preferences
<hmw> gfather just found the export buttin... flat file?
<IndyGunFreak> pingdom: ok... those instructions should get you going, i've got that device on 3 different laptops
<cuddlefish> !offtopic |sd32
<ubottu> sd32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> McQueen: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-556449.html
<gfather> <hmw>  flat file ?
<hmw> gfather - oh.... only option... strange... i will try to make a download for you...
<tv7497> part
<maximilian-schro> McQueen,  google jdownload. its java based and works with all one-click hosters.
<maximilian-schro> McQueen,  it uses captcha aswell for automatich download etc
<McQueen> maximilian-schro: thanks...
<McQueen> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<maximilian-schro> can anybody help me with fglrx?
<hmw> gfather - http://harald.ist.org/home/zeugs/cool-config
<gfather> <hmw>  ?
<HSNews> Damn! How to USE eth0 for Internet Traffic only, eth1 for Network traffic?!?!?!?!
<HSNews> HEELLLOOOO!
<HSNews> shit
<gfather> <hmw> go to preferences
<gfather> sorry >:)
<cuddlefish> !family
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family
<_VIM_> HSNews: having a complete meltdown won't help you any,
<_VIM_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gfather> <hmw> ill try it now ;)
<HSNews> omg
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | HSNews
<ubottu> HSNews: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<HSNews> bullshit
<syzothermy> n8tuserf: what all should I add to /etc/network/interfaces to get it working properly?
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | HSNews
<ubottu> HSNews: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<HSNews> thanks
<HSNews> Simply, In debian I do it very ease
<HSNews> but in ubuntu I can't do it
<ActionParsnip1> HSNews: its nearly the same
<_VIM_> then stick with debian if it's so great
<jo2> Hello everyone. I'm trying to get my wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu. I'm using Intrepid Ibex, 8.10. I've downloaded ngdiskt, or whatever it's called, and installed the drivers that came on the adapter's CD using it. It says, regarding the drivers I installed, "Hardware present: Yes". And while that is the case, i.e. the adapter is plugged in, the green light on the adapter isn't on, and I'm unable to detect any wireless networks. 
<ActionParsnip1> HSNews: just chill and keep it P in here or ops will start dishing punishment
<n8tuserf> syzothermy-> can you post your interfaces file contents? also results of  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hmw> gfather - my conf is not opted for eyecandy but for usability - clicking left or right edge of screen turns cube, pressing mouse-wheel-button rotates
<n8tuserf> HSNews-> is you like follow same advise am telling syzothermy
<syzothermy> sure, the interfaces file has just    auto lo    iface lo inet loopback
<syzothermy> hang on, i'll just post this into pastebin
<n8tuserf> !wireless | syzothermy   you have read trough this yet?
<ubottu> syzothermy   you have read trough this yet?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gfather> hmw yes worked ;)
<gfather> thanks allot
<hmw> gfather i hope its good for you
<syzothermy> not yet, I guess i'll go do that :P
<fearful> hmw, do you know the keyboard shortcut for "initiate window picker"?
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<fearful> ActionParsnip1, I know...
<hmw> fearful no gotta look... what the heck is that?? lol
<hmw> fearful advanced search!!
<zhengyonggen> 안녕
<erUSUL> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<erUSUL> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<hmw> fear shift alt up
<fearful> hmw, its a fun feature like Mac's when all the windows are shown on the desktop smaller, I was wondering how can I shortcut it so that when I hover my mouse to the top left it will go in this feature
<erUSUL> fearful: configure the scale plugin
<erUSUL> !ccsm | fearful
<ubottu> fearful: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<hmw> fear in my conf its moveing mouse to top right (no click)
<fearful> hmw, are you on kde tho?
<hmw> fearful nope
<fearful> hmw, mine needs a key combination how can I change that
<gfather> <hmw> thanks allot ;)
<erUSUL> fearful: already told you. see the ubottu factoid
<dolo> hey i've got a question should be easy , how do i make a shortcut to my homefolder on my desktop
<fearful> erUSUL, I know but that feature is not there
<hmw> fearful install compiz-settings-manager (or similar) and fusion-icon (for conviniently accessing config and also temporarily deactivating compiz without loosing settings
<erUSUL> fearful: what feature?
<dolo> I'm not sure what im doing wrong, when i go to create launcher then location it keeps me browsing for a file to launch
<fearful> erUSUL, "Initiate window picker" on the gnome keyboard shortcuts
<erUSUL> fearful: to configure compiz use ccsm
<fearful> erUSUL, I do have this
<HighAndDry> hi!
<HighAndDry> i've got some trouble installing pulseaudio in ubuntu
<fearful> erUSUL, just can't find that feature on the options
<HighAndDry> the server throws this two error messages when i run the command
<erUSUL> fearful: have you opened it? go to the scale plugin and configured there the shortcuts or mouse gestures you want??
<HighAndDry> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<dolo> (create launcher) (Location) Name: Home , Command /home
<HighAndDry> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<ActionParsnip1> fearful: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm
<HighAndDry> W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM".
<pingdom> Hey guys
<HighAndDry> then it starts anyway, and everything seems to be fine but i can't hear any sound
<thirst> hi guys
<thirst> wanted help in  filing a bug report on bugzilla by email. I tried sending the email, but bugzilla says no valid version. Does anyone know how to send an email to bugzilla to return a list of all valid versions
<HighAndDry> any ideas?
<bbelt16ag> well all I gotta  say is I  hate kde  4  I lost  features and I am not happy with it at all. I am moving  back to fluxbox  until they see the err in their ways
<fearful> erUSUL, Which one scale addons or the other one?
<hmw> fearful gfather try alt-tab and super-tab (also with shift)
<ActionParsnip1> bbelt16ag: good choice ;)
<pingdom> IndyGunFreak, just came back to say thanks alot
<pingdom> That link helped me out! :)
<hmw> fearful gfather i mean with my conf
<fearful> erUSUL, I got it thanks so much
<dolo> anyone on gnome can help me make a desktop link to my home folder?
<erUSUL> fearful: the scale plugin is the one that gives expose like behavior to compiz
<IndyGunFreak> pingdom: ActionParsnip1 posted it.. i just knew that #2 worked the best (at least it always does for me)
<ActionParsnip1> bbelt16ag: if you keep the libs, you can run kde apps in fluxbox
<bbelt16ag> they took out the  picture background for konsole! and the remove the  gradiant two one colors for  the  desktop back ground
<framirez> hola
<kronicKoH> We have any designes in the room? (Graphic)
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | kronicKoH
<ubottu> kronicKoH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bbelt16ag> and it  screwed up my ssh custom keyboard shortcuts for konsole.
<hmw> dolo: browse to /home with nautilus, drag icon to the desktoip, and hold alt before releasing the button
<fearful> erUSUL, thank you again finally I found it!
<erUSUL> fearful: no problem
<persept> how do I check what video card driver xorg is using? (other than looking at xorg's conf file)
<erUSUL> persept: looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<quibbler> dolo: right click on desktop create launcher name it Home command is nautilus
<kronicKoH> ActionParsnip1: Yes it would be a support for ubuntu graphic design
<ActionParsnip1> persept: lshw -C video
<dolo> hmw: thank you
<kronicKoH> so.... back up ;-)
<kronicKoH> with all do respect
<kronicKoH> hehe
<roadrock> dolo: issue this in a terminal use your username instead of 'linux', ln -s /home/linux/  /home/linux/Desktop/
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | kronicKoH
<ubottu> kronicKoH: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mr-Woof> :)
<kronicKoH> ubottu: Thank you, :-)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank you, :-)
<what_if> cold hearted machines...
<kronicKoH> ActionParsnip1: cut that out haha
<Mr-Woof> has anyone managed to get sopcast working on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> kronicKoH: i didnt do the last one, ubottu simply reacted
<HighAndDry> hi!
<kronicKoH> !anyone | Mr-Woof
<ubottu> Mr-Woof: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Led_Zeppelin> hello HighAndDry
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | HighAndDry
<ubottu> HighAndDry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HighAndDry> i've got some trouble installing pulseaudio in ubuntu
<kronicKoH> ActionParsnip1: I know, heheh
<persept> erUSUL: for some reason my xorg config file is almost completely blank, other than just section names for each type of device
<kronicKoH> the bot has overpowered us
<ActionParsnip1> !info sopcast
<ubottu> Package sopcast does not exist in intrepid
<kronicKoH> !info ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Package ubuntustudio does not exist in intrepid
<HighAndDry> the server throws this two error messages when i run the command
<ActionParsnip1> !find sopcast
<ubottu> Package/file sopcast does not exist in intrepid
<HighAndDry> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<kronicKoH> !info 64studio
<enry> i need a c# compiler!
<ubottu> Package 64studio does not exist in intrepid
<erUSUL> persept: newr xorg do all configuration at runtime they do not need an xorg.conf
<kronicKoH> Nice
<HighAndDry> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<HighAndDry> W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM".
<HighAndDry> then it starts anyway, and everything seems to be fine but i can't hear any sound
<erUSUL> persept: if one is present it will follow it though
<persept> erUSUL: ah ok, i didn't know that
<persept> got it
<HighAndDry> any ideas ?
<persept> it's using the right driver so that is good
<ActionParsnip1> enry: install monodevelop
<jo2> Can someone help me with my wireless adapter? I downloaded ngdistk and installed the correct drivers, and Ubuntu claims that the device is recognised, but I don't think it is.
<enry> ActionParsnip1, mono is good? nocrash etc...
<ActionParsnip1> enry: i just got it off a forum, try it
<what_if> Mr-Woof: I'm trying sopcast now...
<Mr-Woof> thanks what_if
<ActionParsnip1> enry: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/29055
<bombshelter13> Is anyone using Linux in Boot Camp on a Mac without reFit?
<SimonS> nabend
<Led_Zeppelin> ok, I have a problem with 8.10. My mouse is suddenly not responding. I can move the cursor around but no clicks are working...
<Led_Zeppelin> this is keep happening, and not sure how I can fix this.
<Led_Zeppelin> I am using KDe4 as my desktop
<f_newton> is this a wireless moust Led_Zeppelin?
<SimonS> Led_Zeppelin: are you using an nvidia video card?
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, yes! I am using a Nvidia card.
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, how did you know? :-)
<Led_Zeppelin> f_newton, wired mouse. PS/2
<SimonS> i have the same problem with the 177 nvidia driver
<f_newton> k
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, yep, thats what I am using 177 driver too
<Led_Zeppelin> any fix?
<SimonS> but i think it doesn't apear with the 180
<f_newton> stop using nvidia?
<pingdom> Hey guys, is there any good doc on customizing desktop switching? Ive seen some cool features online that id  like to do for example rolling
<Led_Zeppelin> f_newton, wht about graphics?
<ActionParsnip1> nvidia ftw :D
<SimonS> i had the prob under fedora, and now again under ubuntu, so i installed the 180 from the package management, maybe it will work, otherwise install the driver from nvidia.com
<SimonS> thats the fix ;)
<Led_Zeppelin> so, is your system all ok now, SimonS ?
<Izinucs> Led_Zeppelin: SimonS the 177 driver doesn't work well on some of nvidia cards.. little buggy and SLOW.. I'm using the 180.29 and it's a night and day difference for my 8200 card & chipset.
<qos_> j #Ubuntu-fr
<SimonS> i don't realy know, it was last time
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I install nvidia180 thru apt-get? apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases ?
<Led_Zeppelin> Izinucs, I hope that fixes it :-)
<bbelt16ag> can somebody point me in the right direction of  finding my old config files for kde..
<f_newton> well even though the kernel dev team building linux kernels are unfairly biased towards nvidia ... nvidia makes very poor products and color schemes that are no where close to reality.... they fail to release adequate drivers and cause all kinds of problems... they also purchased voodoo corp which has the patent for 3D rendering and that is why no one else has as effective rendering for under 500 dollars
<f_newton> the nvidia team is the most proprietary in the business.... they even put microsoft to shame
<loller> hi , can u suggest me editor for javascript and ajax and want highlight of the function and auto finish
<Izinucs> Led_Zeppelin: I came in late so I don't know what you're experiencing.. however if the repo's have the 180 it's probably the 180.11 which is much better then the 177.  try it and see if it fixes whatever you're experiencing.. if it doesn't then you might need to go to the 180.29
<Led_Zeppelin> f_newton, they acked linux though. Thats all that matters
<erUSUL> loller: aptana
<erUSUL> !ot | f_newton
<ubottu> f_newton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Led_Zeppelin> Izinucs, my mouse is freezing. Its a Ps/2 mouse. The pointer is moving but no clicks.
<f_newton> acked linux?  what do you mean Led_Zeppelin?
<SimonS> different question, same area...    does anybody know, how to make kde4 work with xinerama ?? (and displays with different resolutioN)
<what_if> Mr-Woof: its working fine so far, using the 64 bit version. What did yours not do ?
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, using Nvidia? I can help .
<The_Joe_> Is there a way to stop the cursor showing up in screenshots?
<SimonS> yes using nvidia
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, nvidia-xconfig
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, enable xineerama
<Mr-Woof> I installed in wine, but i couldn't get any channels to run. If i remember it gave me a video style error. I'll try it again now and post the error message
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, thagts how I am using it. It rocks. except this mouse thing :-(
<SimonS> whait, i just have to enable it in the nvidia-sttings tooll..
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, yes. and restart X
<ActionParsnip1> The_Joe_: use imagemagick and draw a selection, no cursor
<Led_Zeppelin> brb. got to reboot.
<what_if> Mr-Woof: there is a linux version and a deb package, why do a wine version ? t
<Izinucs> Led_Zeppelin: might do it.. I had just terrible performance with the 177 driver.. my machine I built recently.. amd am2+ 4 gigs ram. etc. and it was much slower then an old 256 meg celeron single core
<The_Joe_> ActionParsnip1, I'd rather do it quicker than that - but thanks anyway
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, yes, thats all you have to do..
<Mr-Woof> ah that's probably the problem then :P
<Mr-Woof> is it in the repos?
<pop79> anyone have any graphics problems?
<what_if> Mr-Woof: see http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<SimonS> Led_Zeppelin: i allread tried, and then i just had one screen, the other just had no kwin etc. pp..
<SimonS> arg he left
<what_if> Mr-Woof: not in the repos, still very beta
<ActionParsnip1> The_Joe_: or move the pointer off the screen to the right ;)
<The_Joe_> ActionParsnip1, I was zoomed in.
<The_Joe_> Nevermind then.
<olavimmanuel> hello. I need evice3dfx-module in intrepid.. dont seem to be available... what shall i do?
<Mr-Woof> I'll have a look what_if, cheers for the information
<ActionParsnip1> !find 3dfx
<ubottu> Found: device3dfx-source
<ActionParsnip1> olavimmanuel: install the source via that package and compile it
<what_if> Mr-Woof: no problem, took me 2 minuts to install, no config, just worked. Now ia get free espn!
<obi_> can anyone tell me how to better setup a dual monitor in intrepid? i can setup through screen resolution but the options are crummy. the only set up that functions remotely well is to mirror screens and the resolution options are poor. any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip1> !info device3dfx-source
<ubottu> device3dfx-source (source: device3dfx): Linux 2.2+ device driver source for 3Dfx boards. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.06.24-1 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Mr-Woof> lol :
<porter1> abi_, do you have a nvidia card?
<olavimmanuel> link to package?
<Mr-Woof> :)
<porter1> obi_, do you have a nvidia card?
<olavimmanuel> oh, ok
<obi_> porter1 i really couldnt say, its a gateway laptop.
<porter1> Oh
<porter1> Hmm...
<dexter> Hello. I use v8.10 with rdesktop 1.6.0.2-ubuntu. I have tried to connect to all win server version, but i have no sound. Anyone have the same prob? plz PM
<porter1> obi, it probably won't get much better
<bbelt16ag> found em yay
<obi_> porter1: i would also like to avoid editing xcongfig if at all possible
<Mr-Woof> I've got an ATI Radeon x300 card in this machine and i can't enable the visual effects, would you guys recommend getting the Linux drivers for the card straight from the ATI site?
<obi_> porter1: thats a shame. is there any talk of that being fixed in upcoming releases of ubuntu
<Stustoph> hey
<porter1> obi_, Not sure. Is it just that the resolution options are bad?
<shausam27> i have a problem with boot up the line cman  ccsi  4425 ccs  unable to connect to cluster   i hit the atl ctrl delete and it boots but all 3D  and muitiable  desktops are gone  what do i to repair this this happen when i up dated some flies
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS: back
<Led_Zeppelin> so, whats up?
<Mr-Woof> wb
<SimonS> led_zeppelin: i allready tried like that, it worked with gnome, kde just ignores the second screen for plasmoids and wallpaper ....
<night_> hey, does some1 know winetricks?
<Led_Zeppelin> hmm. what is your default DM? gdm or kdm ?
<porter1> night_, are you trying to install extras?
<SimonS> so the second screen is empty, gra  background an no plasmoids etc.
<imachine> night_, what's there to know.
<SimonS> gdm at the moment
<imachine> you just alunch it.
<imachine> it works.
<imachine> ;]
<ActionParsnip1> shausam27: do you mean multiple desktops in compiz or actual desktops in standard gnome?
<Stustoph> I can't load into ubuntu 8.10 anymore, every time I try I end up stalling at a screen that reads Alert! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist
<FloodBot2> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stustoph> any ideas
<obi_> porter1: well yes and no, i would be fairly content with the ability to have better resolution, but i would also ideally like to have the second monitor setup with better res and have it function just like multiple destops do, with all my icons and menu bars.
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS: right. Use gdm as your default display manager. Then try to use kde
<night_> imachine, i have installed wine and wanna know if winetricks is good 4 it
<Tucker1979> Enter text here...Hello
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | Stustoph
<ubottu> Stustoph: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blackjak> guys what should I type as a source in kismet configuration file?
<Tucker1979> i need some help with Ubuntu 8.10
<maxhax> i installed utorrent with wine but now i dont know how to use it
<night_> use gtorrent
<Stustoph> ubottu any way I can access my usual ubuntu files I have on there with this live cd???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<porter1> maxhax, get deluge
<ActionParsnip1> !torrents | maxhax
<Imran> hey all
<ubottu> maxhax: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<maxhax> whtas that
<Mr-Woof> Should i install the ATI drivers for my card straight from the ATI site?
<Stustoph> I mean some files I downloaded
<ActionParsnip1> !torrent | maxhax
<ubottu> maxhax: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Tucker1979> when i boot up my pc, it dual boot, i can a mess of a screen and can not move on less i turn it off
<Imran> I have a small issue with a sh file
<shausam27> yes but i can boot in to gnome
<maxhax> si i cant use utorrent?
<SimonS> Led_Zeppelin: does the nvidia 180 work?
<blackjak> guys what should I type as a source in kismet configuration file?
<ActionParsnip1> maxhax: there are lots of torrent clients that are native to linux, theres no need to run a windows client
<Stustoph> ubottu
<Imran> it doesn't seem to throw the expected output
<porter1> obi_, if it doesn't run a very good res thru the second monitor, it's probabl a limitation of the onboard graphics
<Imran> which is to create two zip files
<maxhax> ok then wich one do you think is th best?
<ActionParsnip1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mr-Woof> quit
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS: so far yes. I guess I have to wait for the mouse to become unresponsive. Unless you a way to test this bug out
<Stustoph> oh your a bot damn!!
<Tucker1979> how do you boot to gnome from start up, i need to sort out the display
<ActionParsnip1> maxhax: i use ktorrent but there is no best. try a few
<obi_> porter1: oh i see, even though i can run the higher resolution on the main monitor?
<SimonS> Led_Zeppelin: if it freezes again, install the driver from nvidia.com, it worked for me..
<porter1> obi_ yeah
<ActionParsnip1> Stustoph: yes, he sasys stuff that we get asked loads to save us typing
<maxhax> ok thanks
<fearful> ActionParsnip1, Transmission works fine
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS: ok. So far so good though.
<Stustoph> oh right not so good when I have a hard time explaining
<Imran> Usage /home/imran/create_package.sh {clear_packages|clear_main|clear|create_main|create_packages|create}
<Imran> this is what I get
<obi_> porter1: is there anyway to check that for sure, how do i figure out the card i have
<roadrock> Tucker1979: provided gnome is installed, use 'options' at the login screen.
<SimonS> kdm does some strange thing on my second display..
<ActionParsnip1> fearful: i use ktorrent for its web interface :)
<maxhax> does anyone know of a good program that syncs with an ipod sound / video
<porter1> obi_ check the gateway website for you model
<blackjak> : Unknown capture source type 'madwifi-ng' in source 'madwifi-ng,wifi0,DWL-G650'
<Tucker1979> i can not see the login screen, it a mess of colour, i can not see anything
<roadrock> obi_: in a terminal type 'lspci'
<Stustoph> action you got any ideas if I can access some files I download on usual ubuntu 8.10 desktop with the live cd because usual ubuntu is failing to load???
<Tucker1979> i need to configure the display but i try safe mode and it does not work
<fearful> ActionParsnip1, I guess, I don't really use that just to download :p
<ichbinesderelch> Stustoph: you just have to mount the hdd in the livecd
<tobywuk> stunatra, if the files are on your hard drive you can, need to mount
<Stustoph> how do I do that
<tobywuk> ^^
<ActionParsnip1> Stustoph: sure, just mount the partitions in the live environment
<Imran> am I invisible to you guys?
<Stustoph> it is appearing & can access
<Stustoph> the hdd
<ActionParsnip1> Imran: wassup dude?
<Carstairs1> i see you imran
<Stustoph> but can't find files when I click through ubuntu folder
<roadrock> Tucker1979: try booting to safe mode from your grub boot menu and try re-installing gnome-desktop
<Imran> thanks for responding actionparsnip1
<Imran> I can't run a sh file
<Imran> I run it and it seems to execute
<ichbinesderelch> Imran: chmod +x file
<Stustoph> any ideas
<Imran> but doesn't throw out the two zip files it is supposed to create
<Tucker1979> the problem is that if i book from Safemode, i can the dos style screen
<ActionParsnip1> Imran: chmod +x <file>; ./<file>
<Imran> Usage /home/imran/create_package.sh {clear_packages|clear_main|clear|create_main|create_packages|create}
<Imran> tried that
<Imran> tried all that I could find at Ubuntu forums
<obi_> roadrock: xpress intergrated graphics controller?
<xie041> night
<Stustoph> or do they get hidden?
<Atlantes_> i use ubuntu 8.10 x64, i changed sources.list so i had medibuntu. Then i installed skype. In Sound devices in skype i set sound in and sound out to pulse. in Ubuntu i set all the microphone sliders to 100%. I hear everyone but they don't hear me. Maybe someone can help me
<night_> ?
<roadrock> Tucker1979: right, from the cli screen use apt-get or aptitude
<xie041> glad to see you
<night_> ^
<night_> ^^
<ActionParsnip1> Stustoph: sudo fdisk -l; sudo mkdir /media/test; sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/test
<xie041> i am from china
<night_> i am from austria :)
<Tucker19798> i got kick out
<roadrock> obi_: lspci -v will give you extra info
<Carstairs1> i am from outer space
<Stustoph> thanks I will try that
<dayo2> !cn | xie041
<ubottu> xie041: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip1> Carstairs1: technically we all are
<xie041> i come in first time
<obi_> roadrock: what should the heading be? do you know
<maxhax> I first tired installing ubuntu 8.10 on my computer but it wouldnt work. then when i tried with 8.04 it worked perfectly
<maxhax> does any one know why?
<night_> can some1 tell me what are the advantages of winetricks when i have installed wine?
<roadrock> obi_: why don't you pastebin lspci -v
<Carstairs1> true but some more recently than others
<Tucker19798> can anyone help with the graphic problems
<obi_> roadrock: not really sure how to do that.
<roadrock> obi_: try lspci |grep VGA
<darren_> hi can some one help please, i have just installed ubuntu on my system but on start up i have ubuntu 2,6,27-7 and ubuntu 2,6,27-11 is this normal or can i delete the older version and how.....Thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip1> Tucker19798: ask away
<xie041> night call you
<Ethosser> does crontab have sudo / need sudo to run .sh?
<dayo2> darren_: it's normal, but if u want u can delete
<ActionParsnip1> darren_: you can uninstall the old kernels you dont need
<Ethosser> and would this entry work, (every day at 7 pm)
<maxhax> what is sudo?
<night_> superuser do
<Ethosser> 0 19 * * * /home/administrator/backup.sh
<dayo2> Ethosser: depends on what your cron does
<maxhax> k
<xie041> yes
<Ethosser> that ^^ :)
<obi_> roadrock: lspci |grep VGA
<roadrock> darren_: thats normal, and you can un-install the old one, use synaptic and be careful.
<xie041> i just want learn lunux
<ActionParsnip1> darren_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<cosmodad> does anyone have any idea why my 25 GB partition (according to fdisk and cfdisk) only shows up as a 10 GB partition in df? See pastebin for details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121442/
<xie041> could you give me some suggestion
<ActionParsnip1> xie041: use it, you will learn
<Stustoph> ok my line button won't work
<Gaeel> I messed up and changed my resolution to 640*480, and now it won't let me change it back... How can I get the 1024*768 option to come back in the menu?
<xie041> night
<maxhax> is gimp good for making websites?
<darren_> ActionParsnip1, do i do that in package manager whats it listed under
<Stustoph> vertical line symbol
<Will_M> Hey I have a problem. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 on a PC and when I type with CAPS lock and use it to type in Capitol letters, the second letter is always capitol also: e.g. HEy instead of: Hey. Anyone know about this? Same on more then one computer.
<darren_> ok thank you all for your help
<xie041> i know
<Stustoph> is coming out >
<xie041> but it's hard
<roadrock> maxhax: its good for making graphics for websites
<maxhax> k
<Tucker19798> Hi, when i boot up the OS on the Dual Boot menu, i just get a mess of graphics, i can not see the login screen
<dayo2> Ethosser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Stustoph> eeeshh
<maxhax> btw how do you get your name to appear yellow to me?
<ActionParsnip1> darren_: in terminal
<FedeUBS> hi
<Stustoph> I obviously set this keyboard up well lol
<dayo2> maxhax
<dayo2> maxhax: that's how.
<ActionParsnip1> darren_: then you can sudo apt-get --purge remove <old kernel name>
<pharfal> exit
<maxhax> dayo2 cool
<maxhax> hmm
<maxhax> did that come as yellow to you
<Carstairs1> anyone know how I register my nick on here?
<pop79> anyone have graphics problems?
<dayo2> maxhax: every post that has your name in it, appears yellow to u, to make it easier to spot messages meant for u
<dayo2> maxhax: yes it did
<maxhax> ok
<maxhax> thanks
<Will_M> Hey I have a problem. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 on a PC and when I type with CAPS lock and use it to type in Capitol letters, the second letter is always capitol also: e.g. HEy instead of: Hey. Anyone know about this? Same on more then one computer.
<ActionParsnip1> darren_: then after yoou remove the ones you dont need (keep linux-image-generic) run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<xie041> yes
<pop79> Carstairs1: yes, but don't ask it here, ask it in #freenode
<FedeUBS> can someboy help me?
<dayo2> maxhax: u're welcome
<xie041> is night here?
<Tucker19798> anyone
<FedeUBS> can someboy help me?
<Carstairs1> t tghanks pop79
<dayo2> !ask | FedeUBS
<ubottu> FedeUBS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> can i use a Ubuntu live CD to install GNOME alongside KDE??
<nightrid3r> Carstairs1 msg nickserv register <password> <e-mailaddr>
<darren_> ActionParsnip1, thank you very much for your help
<ikonia> !register > Carstairs1
<ubottu> Carstairs1, please see my private message
<Tucker19798> can anyone help with the graphics problem, when i bootup, i get a mess of graphics, i can not see the login screen,
<FedeUBS> is there a ubuntu support man?
<FedeUBS> is there a ubuntu support man?
<roadrock> shadeslayer: why not use the net?
<Will_M> I suppose no one can answer my problem? Ha
<Gaeel> About my resolution problem, if someone could /msg me possible fixes, it'd be good, my resolution is so low that text scrolls up too fast just due to people connecting and leaving
<ActionParsnip1> darren_: make sure you dont remove your current kernel too
<ikonia> FedeUBS: pardon ?
<ikonia> Will_M: didn't see your problem
<shadeslayer> roadrock: 128 kbps connection
<ikonia> Will_M: if you ask I'm sure someone will be able to help
<nightrid3r> FedeUBS nope we're here for the pron
<Will_M> ikonia: Hey I have a problem. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 on a PC and when I type with CAPS lock and use it to type in Capitol letters, the second letter is always capitol also: e.g. HEy instead of: Hey. Anyone know about this? Same on more then one computer.
<pop79> fude: what do you mean
<xie041> help
<ikonia> Will_M: I've never seen that problem
<pop79> ubottu ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FedeUBS> i have a problem with my resolution
<adaptr> Will_M: yes, CAPS lock will force all letters to upper case
<xie041> anyone could help me?
<Will_M> adaptr: I understand that
<ikonia> Will_M: do you get the same behaviour if you use shift instead of caps lock
<Atlantes_> i use ubuntu 8.10 x64, i changed sources.list so i had medibuntu. Then i installed skype. In Sound devices in skype i set sound in and sound out to pulse. in Ubuntu i set all the microphone sliders to 100%. I hear everyone but they don't hear me. Maybe someone can help me
<Will_M> adaptr: but when I type it makes the next letter Capitol even though it I already undid CAPS lock
<dayo2> netsplit?
<dayo2> looks like
<_VIM_> maxhax: has anyone answered your ipod question yet? If not I found this might help..http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes#ipod.
<ikonia> dayo2: nope
<Will_M> No, not when I use SHIFY
<Will_M> *shift
<shadeslayer> guys and gals any idea??
<adaptr> Will_M: you typed too fast
<roadrock> shadeslayer: ah, well that calls for apt-get a 12 pack of beer and wait. sorry i never used a livecd, try the ubuntu doc sites or keep asking. if your sources file uses the cdrom then yeah it oughta work.
<ikonia> Will_M: so the shift key behaves normal, but caps lock doesn't
<Tucker19798> can anyone help or point me in the right direction
<maxhax> _VIM_ thanks
<Will_M> Well, ok, I usually just use CAPS though. Ha. JUst wanted to see if anyone knew what the problem was.
<shadeslayer> hehe,well ill rather download then
<Will_M> Thanks anyway
<_VIM_> maxhax: np
<shadeslayer> Thanks anyways
<ikonia> Will_M: worth logging a bug for
<Will_M> Ya I will definitely do that
<mr> hi all
<Will_M> ikonia: do you have the link to submit bugs?
<ikonia> !launchpad > Will_M
<ubottu> Will_M, please see my private message
<Will_M> Never had to do that before
<Will_M> Ok
<ActionParsnip1> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gaeel> Anyone know how to force a 1024*768 resolution? The "screen resolution" tool in the preferences isn't giving me that option
<ActionParsnip1> Gaeel: have you installed video drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> Gaeel: you can set it in xorg.conf
<Tucker19798> what do i type on the dos style screen to sort out my graphics problem
<Gaeel> ActionParsnip1: it was working at 1024*768 about an hour ago, and then it stopped working when I changed the resolution for a game...
<xie041_> could not play rm and rmvb
<xie041_> ?
<xie041_> just voice,no graphic
<Guest18649> did anybody use lampp?
<Gaeel> What folder is xorg.conf in?
<dayo2> Guest18649: yes
<Izinucs> /etc/X11/xorg.conf Gaeel
<Lasivian> I'm running Gnome and I can;t figure out how to list wireless networks by strength
<nightrid3r> Gaeel /etc/x11
<dries> Tucker19798: hehehe, funny question. Did you try right-clicking the desktop and selecting "change desktop background"
<FedeUBS> I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17
<Guest18649> how do i get the rights for using it?
<ActionParsnip1> Gaeel: if a game screws your res, restart the x server
<zash> Guest18649: llp ftw
<pop79> FedeUBS: good, thats the way to ask :)
<dayo2> Lasivian: have u tried clicking on the networking icon?
<Guest18649> yes
<Izinucs> Weird problem.. I ripped a dvd and it plays in mplayer fine.. it will not show the video in vlc or totem but does have sound.. any idea why?
<jim_p> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Guest18649> the lampp folder lies in /opt/lampp
<Gaeel> ActionParsnip1: how do I restart the x server?
<ActionParsnip1> Gaeel: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Gaeel> And if I've rebooted my computer already isn't that already done?
<Izinucs> Gaeel: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_VIM_> Guest18649: that sounds more like an Xampp setup than Lamp
<Guest18649> and i can't open the htdocs folder
<_VIM_> why not just use Lamp? xampp sucks
<_VIM_> !Lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip1> _VIM_: some users like an x server
<Condoulo> ok, I have a question. I have Compiz Fusion enabled, and I am having a bit of an issue where video playback in totem player (or any media player for that matter) is sorta flashy. Is there any way to fix this?
<Guest18649> i use lampp but i can't work with it
<Guest18649> :S
<ikonia> Guest18649: why ?
<Izinucs> Condoulo: I fixed that with a better video driver for my nvidia
<Condoulo> Izinucs, eh. I use ATI.
<FedeUBS> I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17
<Izinucs> Condoulo: sorry don't know much about the ATI's..
<ActionParsnip1> FedeUBS: try adding more info about your monitor in xorg.conf
<Guest18649> because i haven't got the rights for editing or something
<Condoulo> anybody here experienced with ATI?
<Cpudan80> Is there a command line way to add deb source lines to /apt/sources.list ?
<carlos> hello can someone help me installing screensavers please?
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, it happened again!!!!
<dries> Guest 18649: use the sudo command?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest18649: make sure you use sudo /gksudo when accessing
<ikonia> Cpudan80: echo $line > /etc/apt-/sources.list
<Guest18649> yes
<SimonS> Led_Zeppelin: nvidia.com
<ikonia> Cpudan80: or open it with a text editor
<Cpudan80> ikonia: shouldnt it be >>
<Izinucs> FedeUBS: also check xorg for what driver is listed there.. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  on the driver line it should show nvidia not vesa or nv or anything else
<ikonia> Cpudan80: all lwell done >>
<ikonia> Cpudan80: well caught
<Cpudan80> ikonia: hehe
<Cpudan80> Im not a newb!
<Cpudan80> :-P
<dayo2> carlos: sudo aptitude install gnome-screensaver
<Cpudan80> Do you really need the src lines?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: that could have been bad - well spotted
<Lasivian> dayo2: that pops up a list of located wireless networks, but does not seem to have sorting options
<ikonia> Cpudan80: if your not building source packges, remove them
<ActionParsnip1> Cpudan80: they are used with apt-build :)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: that's all they are there for apt-get source $package
<FedeUBS> it says nvidia
<Led_Zeppelin> SimonS, how do I figure out my graphics product type and series?
<dayo2> Lasivian: yeah
<Guest40107> dayo 2 donesnt matter if i have kde 4.1?
<SimonS> i think nvidia-settings tells you
<ActionParsnip1> Led_Zeppelin: lspci | grep -i vga
<dayo2> Guest40107: ?
<Guest40107> dayo2 im carlos, they change my nickname
<Guest40107> i have kubuntu
<FedeUBS> I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
<FedeUBS> if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears
<Cpudan80> ikonia: ok so how about importing the key file
<Cpudan80> ikonia: like the little screencast for the PPA says to save it to a file then import it... blah
<dayo2> Guest40107: oh. well i don't know what screensaver kde uses. maybe try: sudo aptitude install xscreensaver
<badpc> anyone use clamav?
<dries> badpc: why do you use it?
<ActionParsnip1> FedeUBS: have you install nvidia drivers
<FedeUBS> yes
<dries> no need to in Ubuntu.. (unless you want to be nice to windows users :P-
<FedeUBS> version 177
<badpc> dries: no was just wondering if i need to?
<Led_Zeppelin> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<masiddiqui> hello
<Led_Zeppelin> it seems I have to goto CLI mode. I am not sure how to get into CLI mode SimonS
<dries> nop, you don't
<shadeslayer> hi
<masiddiqui> i need some help here
<dries> no virusses
<SimonS> Led_Zeppelin: init 3
<dries> just make shure no one lurs you into formatting your partition :D
<Wez> hey folks, can someone point me at docs on automated (like kickstart) installs for ubuntu 8.10 server?  I've found docs for an older version and I'm having trouble making that work with 8.10
<Led_Zeppelin> hmm. just run that?
<Led_Zeppelin> init 3 ?
<Guest40107> ok thanks i have this question because im really new and i dont know whats happens if i combine kde with gnome
<_VIM_> !Virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_VIM_> | badpc*
<mr_green> how can i get the right for the folder /opt ??
<_VIM_> forgot the pipe command sorry
<dries> guest40107: you use one of the two
<ActionParsnip1> Guest40107: you get a load of stuff on your system and you can run both kde apps and gnome apps
<dries> but the apps should run on both
<rewt> doesn't that cause a rift in the space-time continuum?
<dries> hahaha
<dries> rewt: last time I tried it did ..
<f_newton> kde apps run ok in gnome but gnome apps dont run so well in kde
<rewt> lol
<ActionParsnip1> Guest40107: one will be the running DE but the other apps can be used
<dayo2> j
<mr_green> how can i get the rights for the folder /opt ??
<FedeUBS> if I tried to change the resolution it says 1280x1024(5:4), and not 1280x1024(4:3)
<badpc> dries: so theres no need for defrag or malware on linux?
<dries> mr_green: sudo su?
<ActionParsnip1> mr_green: ls -l /opt
<dries> nop, both aren't nescesarry
<mr_green> doesn't works :S
<mohmed> 064506270641064a0634 063906310628
<ActionParsnip1> dries: sudo su is not advised, it doesnt setup the environment. sudo -i is advised
<mohmed> 062706440648064806480648064806480648064806480648064806480648064806480648
<dries> okay, will remember
<mohmed> 062d06280627064a062806460627
<f_newton> lol no need for defrag but its a good idea to get rkhunter on a separate disk to run independently of your hard drive and use chkrootkit occasionally to check for things
<badpc> dries: how about disk cleanup?
<f_newton> sorry to butt in
<Guest40107> other thing, when i put an icon in my desktop put in the top left side, do i have an option like in windows to have all icons in a row?
<dries> don't even know if we have that in Ubuntu.. I don't need it anyway
<blackjak> is there anyone who can help me configuring kismet?
<ActionParsnip1> badpc: temp is emptied on reboot, sudo apt-get clean will remove old debs
<f_newton> cleanup is in ubuntu
<blackjak> is there anyone who could help me configuring kismet?
<FedeUBS> ?
<dries> guest: right mouse on desktop / check "keep aligned"
<wirelessdreamer> anyone know of a way to blacklist devices from using hid, without patching the kernel module before compile?
<rdw200169> badpc, generally, for cleanup, all you have to do is clean out a very small amount of directories
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hey guys, I have a little problem that maybe someone can help me with. I have a 1gig USB flash drive. I used the Live CD of Ubuntu 8.10 to create a Bootable USB Stick. Well it completed successfully and when I boot into it the first time, it works like a charm. Now after I do some changes, like say change the wallpaper or download something, I boot into it a second time to see if it works and all I keep getting is the B
<rewt> ma5t3rw1tt, you were cut off at "... and all I keep getting is the B"
<shadeslayer> is the??
<rdw200169> badpc, your trash, in ~/.local/Trash (or something like that, they moved it), then the stuff in /var like log files and stuff, but 99% of that isn't an issue, and then there's /tmp which gets cleaned out every time you restart
<dries> ma5t3rw1tt: it's supposed to be a live-cd.
<maxhax> hi. whats the problem when i put su in to terminal and put my password it says Authentication failure
<f_newton> lol
<mikedraven28> pls help problem with my ati x1200 card in ubuntu 8.10 ... all works fine except full screen games it gives scrambled image
<dries> you should install a complete version of ubuntu on it to keep your changes, or make them recursive (dunno exactly how to do that)
<ActionParsnip1> ma5t3rw1tt: make sure you are the owner of your home folder and its chmodded 755 throughout
<f_newton> sudo in ubuntu
<dolo> hey i get a wierd error when i logg in now
<f_newton> sudo -i for root path
<rdw200169> badpc, and for the packages thing mentioned, apt is configured by default to swamp out the big downloaded packages regularly
<Thanatoast> After giving up on Network Manager for a static IP, I uninstalled it and installed wicd, now I have no network: "current network not found" Any suggestions on how to get my network back and hopefully set a static IP?
<dolo> it says home /.dmrc is being ignored
<mikedraven28> i've got stuck twice in alien arena
<maxhax> hi. whats the problem when i put su in to terminal and put my password it says Authentication failure
<shadeslayer> !ati | f_newton
<ubottu> f_newton: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cirno__> wrong password?
<jrib> !root | maxhax
<ubottu> maxhax: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<badpc> linux rules!
<ma5t3rw1tt> @dries: Well I watched a video on Revision3.com called Systm and they even had a video showing you to do it.
<shadeslayer> yeah we know
<dolo> anyone know what that could be?
<dolo> should i delee the .dmrc file?
<maxhax> isnt root password my normal log in password
<jrib> maxhax: no
<rdw200169> badpc, most of your wasted space ends up in /usr/share and that's due to installed packages that you don't need...
<dolo> maxhax: no your just a user
<rdw200169> badpc, and that's always kinda
<maxhax> so instead what should i do
<rdw200169> badpc, 'user dependent'
<maxhax> i want to extract an file
<f_newton> maxhax ubuntu uses sudo for most things and if you need root path without /sbin/ you need to use sudo -i
<FedeUBS> I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17
<FedeUBS> in my xorg I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0", if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears
<FedeUBS> if I tried to change the resolution it says 1280x1024(5:4), and not 1280x1024(4:3)
<jrib> maxhax: double click on it
<maxhax> on what
<dries> ma5t3rw1tt: did you try a google search on that? should be a lot of walktrougs out there (dunno how to myself thats wy I say google it)
<jrib> maxhax: on the file you want to extract?
<iD_J> !help when i report bugs on launchpad with apport, it says my packages are outdated when i have more recent ones than it states
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<badpc> rdw200169: you know anything about the ext4 filesystem?
<dolo> maxhax: root is not given to help with security so even if someone did hypotheticly figure out your password they could not have root access to do anything melicuous to your system on a side note with root privlages new users have an easyer time breaking things
<f_newton> ext4 is not ready for prime time
<ifroog> !find klauncher
<ubottu> Found: xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin
<cooldduuudde> is der an ext4 also?
<rdw200169> badpc, note, though, that if you want to know whats wasting your space, that you can use the Disk Usage analyzer, Applications -> accessories
<ifroog> !locate klauncher
<sebsebseb> badpc:  that's an option in the next one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> badpc: next Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> badpc: in April
<maxhax> so whats the point with a root password if you dont know it ? =P
<rdw200169> badpc, i read a little about it, but i have not tried it... i'm pretty happy w/ext3
<ifroog> !find klauncher
<ubottu> Found: xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin
<ifroog> huh ? :S
<sebsebseb> badpc: it will be faster than Ext3
<ActionParsnip1> maxhax: there isnt one
<f_newton> lol maxhax
<dries> ifroog: jup, and it runs fine for me.. (but not yet mainstream: more testing is advised)
<dolo> maxhax: use sudo its basicly the same thing
<ActionParsnip1> !root | maxhax
<ubottu> maxhax: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maxhax> ok next problem
<FedeUBS>  I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17
<FedeUBS> in my xorg I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0", if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears
<FedeUBS> if I tried to change the resolution it says 1280x1024(5:4), and not 1280x1024(4:3)
<maxhax> i typed sudo - 1
<Ethosser> can I rename my hostname by simple editing etc/hostname ?
<ifroog> dries, THing is i get a klauncher error when i run amarok.
<maxhax> -i
<Ethosser> or will it kill my install? :D
<badpc> sebastien_: yeah thats what i heard!
<dolo> apt -get a life
<maxhax> and put  my password then i putted tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz -C /opt
<maxhax> to extract the xampp file
<ifroog> so, i was wondering if i have to install that applications, but then again. why is amarok using klauncher which is in a xfce wm.
<stroyan> dolo: Your error message is discussed at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7296 .  Perhaps you to have a file permissions problem.
<dries> ifroog: what dous it say?
<rdw200169> badpc, i'm one of those ubuntu users that likes to stay 6 months behind so i can stay nice and stable...
<dries> does***
<maxhax> and it said: tar: xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<maxhax> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<maxhax> tar: Child returned status 2
<maxhax> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot2> maxhax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rewt> FedeUBS, 1280x1024 is 5:4
<f_newton> wise decision rdw200169
<rdw200169> badpc, so 6 months after you have ext4, i *might* actually take a shot at it (after all the problems are works out)
<jrib> maxhax: why don't you install lamp through the repositories?
<dries> hmm, dunno if it runs fine in a xfce..
<maxhax> ok how?
<jrib> !lamp | maxhax
<ubottu> maxhax: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<badpc> rdw200169: i like to try all the new stuff unstable
<f_newton> ext4 not recommended at this time.... check back later please
<woodyb> I can't login at all.  I keep getting thrown back to the brown login screen. I am using 8.10 for awhile now. any help please?
<rdw200169> f_newton, that, and i absolutely hate setting up a new version with my 1,000,000+ customizations
<ifroog> dries, It says "cannot talk to klauncher"
<cooldduuudde> badpc rdw200169 would it be possible to make est3 into ext4 without formatting?
<FedeUBS> ah ok
<f_newton> lol build your own install rdw200169
<rewt> FedeUBS, what's the lcd's native resolution?
<FedeUBS> 1280x1024
<rdw200169> badpc, now, don't get me wrong, i do that too, but its on a case by case situation, for example, i use many applications that are cutting edge from the PPA's
<maxhax> ok...
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, i sincerely doubt it
<maxhax> il read the website.
<f_newton> good choice maxhax
<rdw200169> f_newton, now lets not get crazy here... i'm not into 'linux from scratch' stuff *heheh*
<badpc> Cool_Nick: i believe there is a way to do so though im not sure how yet
<rdw200169> f_newton, what i do is more like "a little bit of enhances regularly over a long period of time"
<f_newton> rdw200169: you can build a quickstart or something that will automagically pull down your desired apps w/ubuntu ...
<Besogon> Where can I find icon files in Linux? (I need name icon for edit menu)
<dries> ifroog: if you use xkfc I don't think you can use Klauncher..
<f_newton> that depends on the distro used Besogon in ubuntu Im not sure
<rdw200169> f_newton, oh, i know, stuff like dpkg --get-selections, etc...
<Ursinha> ifroog, klauncher is a kde stuff thing
<Don> RaceFan
<stroyan> dolo: You should check the ownership and permissions of ~ and ~/.dmrc.  "ls -ld ~ ~/.dmrc"    They should be owned by your account name.  .dmrc should have -rw------- permissions.
<Ursinha> ifroog, if you run a kde app, it will use it
<f_newton> well Im a redhat oldtimer rdw200169 and not too familiar with ubuntu except for very early deb
<maxhax> I putted sudo tasksel install lamp-server in treminal and it opened some blue thing
<maxhax> what is happening
<rdw200169> f_newton, but that doesn't make me hate it any less!  problems *always* come up... that, and you *never know* if your /home will upgrade well...
<xie041_> ....
<ifroog> dries, ah, ok
<maxhax> im total noob i know
<FedeUBS> rewt: when I put that resolution, a black screen appears,
<dolo> it does i followed the tutorial and ima logg out and logg back in
<ubuntu810> hi guys
<Ursinha> ifroog, when you installed amarok it certainly installed a lot of kde-* dependencies
<ifroog> dries, Never mind that, do you know how i can change kde theme from gnome?
<f_newton> build your /home on a separate partition rdw200169 and custom partition on new installs
<Ethosser> what's the best way to rename a ubuntu server? I head it can mess alot of things up ;o
<Besogon> f_newton, Im use ubuntu (with installed xfce) Do you know it? Where can I get names of icons?
<dries> ifroog: you have to install the KDE packages
<stealth_tty1> while trying to change my drivers to get better fps in wow under wine, I seriously messed up my system. After running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it wouldnt start up my X server :| It complained about not being able to find a usable screen. Ive found that happens when I turn on the kernel frame buffering device, if I turn it off, I get graphics, but no opengl. Wich makes wow pointless :| any help PLEASE?
<rdw200169> f_newton, that's what i do.  i just wonder many times, if a new version of know will trash my gconf settings (for example...)
<Lasivian> is there any way to sort the list of wireless networks in Gnome?
<ifroog> dries, yes, i have kde installed too.
<f_newton> heh I am not in the xfce corral at all Besogon sorry I cant help
<rdw200169> f_newton, *gnome not know
<stroyan> Besogon: There are a lot of icons under /usr/share/icons/*
<ifroog> dries, But i cannot run kcontrol.
<ifroog> to configure the theme.
<dries> k, then logg off and choose KDE environment for this session
<ifroog> bash: kcontrol: command not found
<dries> yes, but you don't have to run klauncher to log off no?
<rdw200169> f_newton, it should be *strongly suggested* by the installer to set up a separate /home for that specific reason, but i understand why it isn't
<f_newton> rdw200169: thats anyone's guess.... but the good news is as linux matures it becomes more reliable during upgrades etc which I always recommend clean install
<cambazz> hello. how do I tell if one package is installed or not
<f_newton> rpm -q (package)
<Thanatoast> After giving up on Network Manager for a static IP, I uninstalled it and installed wicd, now I have no network: "current network not found" Any suggestions on how to get my network back and hopefully set a static IP?
<cooldduuudde> cambazz using synaptic
<ifroog> dries, never mind, the klauncher issue, i fixed it by running kdeinit
<Reformer81> I'm trying to unmount a partition, but I get an "in use" error.  How do I find out what process is using that partition?  I have no open files and/or file browsers pointing to that location.
<rdw200169> f_newton, I, also, always do a clean install.  i find that dist-upgrades never quite turn out the way i want them to
<D99> Is there anyway I can install the Java 6 update 12. The PM only has Java 6 update 10
<dries> ifroog: glad it works now
<ActionParsnip1> Reformer81: lsof | grep /dev/<partition name>
<f_newton> rdw200169: that is true for every distro linux or not
<Besogon> stroyan, I know it. but there only system icons (for themes I mean)...
<ifroog> dries, Yeah :) but i dont like the white kde theme on my black gnome theme.
<cooldduuudde> how can i get shockwave in ubuntu?
<ifroog> its a contrast and it looks ugly. i wish i could change that.
<Reformer81> ActionParsnip1: That does nothing.
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, i don't think its possible, yet.  we do have flash 10 player, but not that (i think)
<dyhex> hi
<ubuntu810> i have a Q about ubuntu 8.10 32-bit how do i stop it from keeping in list of every video and picture i look at using movie player and f-spot ?
<Myrtti> f_newton: since when have you been able to use rpm -q (package) in UBUNTU?!
<dyhex> there
<ActionParsnip1> cooldduuudde: you will need to run a browser via wine, shockwave is windows only
<dyhex> i try to install
<dyhex> openvpn
<FloodBot2> dyhex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dyhex> wzell
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, yeah, i was gonna say that, you *can* get IE in wine, and use shockwave that way
<f_newton> bleah
<ActionParsnip1> Reformer81: you need to change the command to name the partition you are wanting to unmount
<stroyan> Besogon: What icon do you seek?  What do you mean by "name icon for edit menu" ?
<FedeUBS> I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17
<FedeUBS> in my xorg I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0", if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears
<cooldduuudde> ActionParsnip1 rdw200169 i tried it wid firefox windows and shockwave but it crashes often in wine
<Reformer81> ActionParsnip1: I did.   When I hit enter, it just goes to the next line and sits there.
<dyhex> i try to install openvpn i got a problem on the configuration
<dyhex> file
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, you could also, if you have a fast computer, use VirtualBox w/ WIndows, and do it that way
<dyhex> can anyone help plz
<dries> ifroog: I prefer gnome, so I didn't test KDE very touroughly. But can't you change the collor in the settings?
<f_newton> sounds like wine to me cool
<Reformer81> ActionParsnip1: Ah... it's just slow :P
<Reformer81> Sorry
<f_newton> lol I meant cooldduuudde
<dyhex> i got this erro r
<rdw200169> dyhex, it would be best to try #openvpn
<cooldduuudde> rdw200169 can i get virtualbox thru synaptic?
<ifroog> dries, im talking about apps like konqueror, amarok that i love. Im on gnome though. But i like to make those kde apps darker to match my gnome theme.
<dyhex> i got this error
<dyhex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121546/
<dyhex> no one help
<Reformer81> ActionParsnip1: But it returned no results.
<dyhex> i think there is no buddy on line
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me how to set up the login info for webhosting
<dries> ifroog: hmm, that I don't know how to do it
<FFEMTcJ> how can I search via cli for all files that are bigger than X size in MB
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, yeah, check the ubuntu wiki on how to get it working
<ActionParsnip1> Reformer81: hmm then its not open, are you trying to access / partition?
<ifroog> ah k
<HSNews> where I can watch which DNS parameters gives DCHP server?
<joaopinto> FFEMTcJ, man find
<cooldduuudde> okay thanks guys:)
<dyhex> what i have to do to solve this error plz s ?
<enzotib> FFEMTcJ, find /path -size +100MB
<abc2xyz> any good book on linux kernel?
<Reformer81> ActionParsnip1: I'm trying to umount /dev/sda1
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<stroyan> dyhex: Did you source the "./vars" file?
<ikonia> abc2xyz: amazon.com - this is ubuntu support only
<dries> ifroog: google this please "
<dries> QGtkStyle"
<cooldduuudde> rdw200169 ty
<dries> should help you out..
<ifroog> i did, they say to edit threw kcontrol
<ActionParsnip1> Reformer81: what mount point is that used for?
<ifroog> dries,
<abc2xyz> ikonia meaning?
<Reformer81> ActionParsnip1: It's mounted at /media/Temp
<dyhex> i don't know how to do ?
<Reformer81> ActionParsnip1: I've tried umounting the mountpoint and the device itself.
<Reformer81> http://www.triplejack.com/remote.php?affcode=431137-8cc09845214004717851f3ae74c5b6d0
<Reformer81> crap
<dries> yes?
<Reformer81> umount: /media/Temp: device is busy.
<ikonia> abc2xyz: meaning this channel is for ubuntu realted support - if you look on amazon you'll find lots of good books
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, and, if you want *all* the features VirtualBox has to offer, you *could* use the svn version, but that's a *lot* of work :(
<stroyan> dyhex: sudo will clear environment variables such as set by "./vars" unless given a -E option.  The directions may not allow for that.
<ifroog> i did, they say to edit threw kcontrol
 * f_newton wonders if its too early to start drinking beer 
<Besogon> stroyan, I installed xfce afte I had gnome. And need change main menu. So I need all icon. (I can looking name icons in files of gnome menucertainly, but it too bad)
<stealth_tty1> with kernel frame buffer device on, I get no GUI, with it off, I get no OpenGl. It was working before I reconfigured xorg
<ikonia> Reformer81: make sure you have no terminals or windows using that file ssytme
<ikonia> system
<dries> ifroog: hahah, okay, srry then: just picked the first thing off google :D
<ActionParsnip1> Reformer81: i'd boot to root console and do whatever there, lsof should show open files on partitions. try lsof | grep temp
<Reformer81> ikonia: I have.  Nothing is using it.... that I can see.  And lsof doesn't show anything using it either.
<abc2xyz> ikonia:  ok
<cooldduuudde> rdw200169 ok
<ikonia> Reformer81: fuser ?
<dyhex> sorry what have to do ?  stroyan
<Reformer81> ikonia: I don't know what you mean by that, sorry.
<ikonia> Reformer81: fuser the file system
<dyhex> e option for what ?
<Reformer81> ikonia: That wasn't any clearer lol
<dries> okay, gotta go
<dyhex> this is my first i face this kind of error
<ikonia> Reformer81: the command fuser, run it on that file system
<Thanatoast> Is there a better channel to ask about Net Manager and wicd in Ubuntu?
<Reformer81> ikonia: Hmm... I got it.
<dyhex> hello stroyan
<FedeUBS> I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17, in my xorg I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0", if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears
<maximilian-schro> hi. is there a way to get the current x / y position of a winow?
<stroyan> dyhex: The directions in you error message tell you to edit ./vars to set variables and then "source ./vars" to get those variables set in your shell.  Do that.  But you will also need "sudo -E ./build-ca" to preseve those variables when running build-ca
<mchamplain> Hi, when I install Ubuntu i find it really slow when it connect to the internet... I tried to load the live CD and change the 'software source'  before I start the installation but it doesn't seems to make anything faster, I think the installation still use the canadian default server and it's really, really slow (like 50kbps instead of 800kpbs I can get with another server)...  Ideas?
<FedeUBS> help!
<NativeAngels> how to you setup the ftp login for different users in ubuntu
<dyhex> this my actual./vars file configuration
<dyhex> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/121539/
<Ethosser> what's the best way to rename a ubuntu server? I heard it can mess alot of things up ;o
<dyhex> which line i have to modify ?
<NativeAngels> so they can upload webpages
<fearful> How can I check if my drivers were installed correctly everything seemed to work fine by default but everyone is having problems with nvidia graphics card, and I have one
<mchamplain> FedeUBS: do you have the black screen only with that resolution or every time you change it no matter the resolution?
<dyhex> i don't any line with source indication
<FedeUBS> only with that
<linny1> fearful: it if aint broke dont fix it :)
<stroyan> dyhex: It looks like you won't need to modify the defaults.  You will need to source the file to set the environment variables.
<fearful> linny1, true, but it says no propiteray drivers found for this system, that means?
<Lasivian> is there any way to sort the list of wireless networks in Gnome?
<linny1> fearful:that means that it cannot find propritary drivers the ones you are using currently are prolly open source and they are fine for most things what gpu do you have ?
<stroyan> dyhex: "source ./vars" is a literal shell command.  You type it at the prompt.
<FedeUBS> ?
<fearful> linny1, gpu?
<Thanatoast> :(
<dyhex> desktop:/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0$ source ./vars
<linny1> fearful:graphics processing unit or graphics card
<dyhex> NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/keys
<dyhex> it give that one
<HSNews> what is 'metric'? in Nic
<fearful> linny1, nvidia accelerator, but how can I check exactly
<Kerry_Ki810> hi all
<dyhex> is it normal ?
<fearful> linny1, I have  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<stroyan> dyhex: That is the script warning you that you are working on files in that directory.  You probably want to copy that aside to your own local directory instead of the original.
<rewt> HSNews, 'metric' is sorta like "how much it costs to use this route", so if there's multiple routes to the destination, the lower metric wins
<Kerry_Ki810> somebody help me please - trying to get skype to work in Kubuntu 8.10
<linny1> fearful:ok let me see what drivers you should be running 1 sec
<Kerry_Ki810> i can chat for a few minutes then my mic sound just 'dies'
<fearful> linny1, well I'll dialog you because I have to eat lunch I'll brb in 20 mins
<linny1> ok
<ActionParsnip1> Kerry_Ki810: when it dies, run: dmesg  tail
<Tucker1979> hi, more help with the graphic problem with Ubuntu 8.10
<dyhex> ok
<ActionParsnip1> Tucker1979: sup
<dyhex> what is the next step ?
<Tucker1979> i can not config the video card, still getting a mess up graphic interface
<Kerry_Ki810> action,  what does dmesg do - create a log file?
<Tucker1979> do not know what to do or to type into the dos style screen to sort it out
<ActionParsnip1> Tucker1979: what video card does: lspci | grep -i vga
<kira\> how can I stop the graphical server (and start it up again?
<harlemdavvey> where can i talk and advertise my blog about ubuntu????
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stroyan> dyhex: It looks like you are working your way through a howto document.  You can follow that.  But if you are told to use sudo you will need "sudo -E" in order to get those environment variables to the command.
<FedeUBS> I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17, in my xorg I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0", if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears
<Lasivian> how can I stop the mouse scroll wheel from changing workspaces?
<fosco_> kira\: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and close session
<FedeUBS> here is my xorg http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/111903#comment-317118
<kira\> fosco_: thanks
<fosco_> kira\:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart X server
<Snover> I am hoping that someone a little more experience might be able to help me sort this out so I can submit a proper bug report. I installed the new KDE packages that were available in intrepid-backports, and now X is crashing randomly when playing fullscreen video. Xorg.0.log.old says "X: client n rejected from local host" (several times, with different pids), kdm.log says "X: intel_context.c:1020: UNLOCK_HARDWARE: Assertion `intel->batch->
<ActionParsnip1> FedeUBS: did you add info in xorg.conf about your monitor?
<FedeUBS> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/111903#comment-317118
<Tucker1979> any help
<FedeUBS> I add my refresh rates
<Tucker1979> i need a simply guide to do it, step by step would be nice
<FedeUBS> is something missing?
<calwig> anyone know of a good web hosting service??
<tibrox> Could someone give me a hint as to when the linux sound system will be jacked enough to handle Skype?  I'm using Intrepid and my sound recorder works fine.  I just can't skype, except on nasty pulse audio :(
<skate2> calwig a vps
<FedeUBS>  I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17, in my xorg I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0", if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears. here is my xorg http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/111903#comment-317118
<tibrox> I think linux sound must be given priority for ubuntu to be taken seriously as a working desktop
<ActionParsnip1> FedeUBS: try the modes like the ones in nthis post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-723334.html
<Snover> tibrox: What sound card do you have?
<zap1> hi
<tibrox> Snover, I'm using an HP/Compaq laptop
<newt-home> linux has never had quality sound tibrox and that is mostly because of the proprietary sound drivers of hardware mfgrs
<Izinucs> !resolution | FedeUBS
<ubottu> FedeUBS: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Tucker1979> So can anyone help me if my graphics problem, like a step by step guide, it just a graphic mess on start up and i need to sort it out inside the dos style screem
<tibrox> newt-home, It's driving me nuts!
<ActionParsnip1> Tucker1979: wasup?
<Snover> tibrox: The best advice is to get a different card with support for hardware mixing, but obviously that can be a bit more challenging with a laptop :)
<linny1> Tucker1979:what card have you got
<zap1> do you know if there is a way to run apple apps into ubuntu ?
<newt-home> I understand tibrox... I do all my sound production work in windows or mac because of that but other then that I am completely linux based
<Tucker1979> it a Nvidia g72 card
<tibrox> Yeah, and now when I want to chat on Skype I have to go to my windows partition :(
<newt-home> tibrox: iirc there is a way to make skype work with linux but I have no clue about it
<tibrox> newt-home, I've googled the problem silly
<tibrox> newt-home, I even intalled esound :(
<newt-home> I was referring to audiophile sound production for producing masters for copy
<newt-home> wuttup perlmonkey?
<Tucker1979> i try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that did not work
<perlmonkey> how do you carry out cronjobs which require root?
<perlmonkey> with sudo
<newt-home> sudo -1 ?
<perlmonkey> oh, thanks
<Tucker1979> and it a DVI cable as well
<perlmonkey> newt-home cool nick
<newt-home> heh  its a runner up
<perlmonkey> whats your nick normally, just newt?
<newt-home> f_newton dude
<perlmonkey> oh
<jhg> i have a question, the system doesn't see/mount any cdroms (audio nor data) i insert, when i try to mount a data cd manually it says no medium found. any idea?
<jhg> i also rebooted btw but that didnt help
<skate2> does sudo in other linux distros work the same as sudo in ubuntu or do they have diff options?
<Snover> jhg: Are you sure your CD drive isn’t broken?
<lucie> test
<usser> jhg, sounds like a hardware problem? did u install using cd?
<newt-home> most distros dont use sudo but it is available skate2
<cwurm> skate2: No, it's not the same in other distros.
<usser> skate2, it works the same
<usser> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> jhg: i'd have a read through 'dmesg | tail' when you put a cd in
<skate2> :/
<lhoersten> whenever I log out of gnome, my screen turns black (backlight still on) and my computer becomes unresponsive. ctrl + alt + backspace/delete do nothing. I don't see a cursor in the top left either. Anyone have any ideas how to debug this?
<cwurm> usser, skate2: It does not. Fedora uses su -c 'command' or su -
<jhg> Snover: it still worked yesterday, its a possibility but i thought id first check if there are any known issues concerning this
<newt-home> imho it provides an uneeded layer of complexity but I dont make the distro
<Ethosser> guys how can I take a complete image of ubuntu server without a) affecting anything on the system b) paying for software :D
<Ethosser> Need it so if the hdd fails I can just re-image it
<usser> cwurm, im just saying if u enable sudo on fedora/centos/redhat it'll behave the same, su is entirely different beast
<skate2> cwurm can you install sudo on fedora?
<newt-home> yes
<newt-home> you can
<newt-home> its available for all linux distros
<rewt> !clone | Ethosser
<ubottu> Ethosser: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rewt> oh maybe not
<cwurm> Yup, it's no problem skate2.
<usser> Ethosser, boot into live cd find out the name of your harddrive, and do sudo dd if=/dev/sourcehdd of=/dev/target
<jhg> ActionParsnip1: it displays various things, no errors i think
<usser> Ethosser, where source and target are harddrive names ie sda or sdb, target have to be at least the same size as source
<newt-home> the basic purpose of sudo , skate2 , is to allow varying degrees of root access for different users and groups
<Snover> jhg: I would recommend putting in a known working boot CD (eg. a CD you have tested in another machine already). That should tell with certainty if it’s a hardware problem or not
<Ethosser> ok, thanks
<Ethosser> :)
<rewt> couldn't the dd target be a file (for easy transport)?
<newt-home> it is totally unnecessary for a single user skate2
<ActionParsnip1> jhg: if you manually mount it from command line, can you give us the error in a pastebin
<skate2> newt-home,  single user?
<newt-home> yeah how many people use your machine skate2?
<skate2> just me
<newt-home> you are one single user arent youi?
<perlmonkey> mkisofs -V LABEL -r directory | gzip > backup.iso.gz
<skate2> newt-home, yeah but i still have to use sudo because i cangt login as root
<jhg> ActionParsnip1: when i do mount /cdrom it says: mount: No medium found and when i do sudo mount /dev/sda /cdrom it says: mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /cdrom busy
<rewt> skate2: "sudo passwd" then give a root pass, and login with that
<newt-home> its a protection issue skate2 but one that is more of paranoid prevention rather then necessity
<boot_loop> If I ran the command 'sudo modprobe -r psmouse' because someone told me this would only disable my touch stick mouse and not my touchpad, but it disabled my touchpad as well, how do I undo that change? or how do I get my touchpad back working??
<skate2> rewt well i was told that i should still use sudo because running as root causes processes i start to run as root, such as open office, and that makes the program lesss secure
<newt-home> it actually makes it easier to take over your machine through the keyboard skate2
<Ethosser> is http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page any good?
<Ethosser> looks easier
<rewt> yeah, don't run as root
<rewt> only login as root if you need to do a lot of root-needing stuff
<newt-home> skate2: you should only run as root when not network connected and for maint purposes
<rewt> or just "sudo -i" if you need to
<skate2> why login as root then i can just sudo -i
<skate2> right
<newt-home> right
<newt-home> what rewt saide
<ScottG489> I just changed my fstab and uswsusp.conf file to /dev's for my swap instead of their UUID's. Now it seems to start to work but after a lot of disk activity it just brings me back to the GUI. What should I do?
<ActionParsnip1> jhg: wrong command
<hayes> ow do i get a backtrace of a perl module
<ActionParsnip1> jhg: sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /media/cdrom0
<skate2> rewt if i want to switch to a user who doesnt have a login ability do i have to su to root then su to them?
<skate2> cause i cant sudo -u non-loginable users like apache
<rewt> skate2, i "su thatuser -c /bin/bash"
 * newt-home goes back to getting drunk
<rewt> not sure if it's "proper"
<rewt> but it works
<newt-home> thats pretty good rewt
<Izinucs> I'd like to slocate all wma files in my ~ and move them to <new directory> from the terminal.. doing it this way will save me hours of locating and copying.
<skate2> rewt but i take it loggin in as a nonloginable user is bad and i should just temporarily sudo -u them
<usser> Izinucs, use find command
<usser> Izinucs, hang on
<boot_loop> I need help. I used the 'sudo modprobe -r psmouse' command because i was told it would only disable my touch stick and not my touchpad, but it disabled both, how do I get my touchpad back?
<newt-home> unauthorized users are not recommended period
<Izinucs> maybe something like .. slocate *wma | -exec cp <something here> <new directory> *  usser *
<ScottG489> Does the kernel patch for Tuxonice come with 8.10?
<rewt> skate2, i've only done that briefly to double check the user has permissions to exec/read/write/whatever
<hayes> did i get caught in a flood of activity?
<skate2> rewt if i say 'sudo -i postgres' it says '-bash: postgres no such file or directory'
<FM> Izinucs: try this: find ~ .name "*.wma" -exec mv {} /newdirectory \;
<usser> Izinucs, more like find ~ -name *.wma -exec mv {} /path/todirectory \;
<hayes> did i get caught in a flood of activity?
<newt-home> all anonymous users should be limited to user access only skate2 never give then any root access sudo or other wise
<jhg> ActionParsnip1: i have no sdc*, only sda, sda1, sda2 and sda5
<hayes> did i get caught in a flood of activity?
<hayes>  did i get caught in a flood of activity?
<FloodBot2> hayes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iamjay> hey there.. how can I switch from software rendering to my intel 965 one?
<usser> Izinucs, find ~ -name "*.wma" -exec mv {} /path/todirectory \; sorry
<rewt> skate2, "su postres -c /bin/bash"
<rewt> postgres*
<rewt> su, not sudo
<FM> Izinucs: sorry, that should read: find ~ -name "*.wma" -exec mv {} newdir \;
<Izinucs> FM & usser can I use cp instead of mv..?
<pitwalker> hi all, anyone has problems with network manager under Jaunty?
<hayes> how do i get a backtrace of a perl module
<usser> Izinucs, yes sure
<skate2> rewt that says authentication failure
<rewt> hm
<fearful> My screensaver is disabled but it still goes into it any ideas?
<Pariah> I started network upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10. the network upgrade was cancelled in the middle. now i try to upgrade again but "new upgrade 8.10 is available" is not showing up.
<rewt> did you put int he g i missed?
<Pariah> can anybody help
<skate2> rewt do i have to be root before i do it?
<skate2> rewt yeah i spelled it right
<FM> Izinucs: yes you can
<Izinucs> FM: usser thanks.. I'll give it a shot. :)
<mrasty> UK top on ubuntu bug jam
<rewt> umm, maybe
<mrasty> http://digg.com/linux_unix/UK_Ubuntu_Team_top_of_the_Ubuntu_Bug_Jam
<hayes> how do i get a backtrace of a perl module???
<felixsulla> I fyou have WinXP on a box already, what is the best way to also have Ubuntu on it without overwriting/changing XP?
<rewt> try:  sudo -u postgres /bin/bash
<newt-home> Pariah: try cleaning your synaptic buffer and trying again
<rafa_> hello people
<hayes> Look! A retard!
<Pariah> thanks newt-home
<Pariah> i'll do that
<SiDi> Pariah: you should just try to update your packages. It's likely that it'll finish downloading what it was downloading. Either, i think the command line is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for upgrading, but do a normal update before
<FM> Izinucs: good luck
<Tucker1979> can i use a Viritul Machine to test some things
<skate2> rewt that worked :D
<hayes> Look! A retard!
<rewt> \o/
<usser> felixsulla, repartition your hdd to have some space for ubuntu and just install it into empty space it will find your xp installation and will add a boot option for it
<vatja> hello people, I have one question. I'am not able to find amarok2 in synaptic, but I added the line from the installation-instructions to the sources: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<Pariah> i tried normal update before many a times
<vatja> any ideas?
<rafa_> hey guys, do u know how to burn ps2 games on ubuntu???
<FloodBot2> vatja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pariah> but showing no new updates
<Pariah> now
<ma5t3rw1tt> @ActionParsnip1: Are you there?
<rewt> hayes, maybe #perl would be better for that?
<pitwalker> Pariah: gksu update-manager -d
<hayes> k
<pitwalker> Pariah: !!! important !!! if you start under a terminal dont close it!!!!
<Pariah> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade showing 0 everything
<newt-home> oh lordy..... I am not part of that one pariah
<rafa_> how to burn ps2 games on ubuntu???
<Pariah> yeah newt i'll try to clear the buffer now
<ma5t3rw1tt> I need some quick help. What would be the command where I don't have the busybox when I boot from a bootable USB stick. I was talking with ActionParsnip1 but he don't seem to be here at the moment.
<Tucker1979> i still need help with this graphic problems, i need a easy guide to sort this problem out, i got a Nvidia, DVI Cable, Ubuntu 8.10
<newt-home> try man apt-get Pariah
<skate2> rewt i can also 'sudo -i; su - postgres'
<ma5t3rw1tt> Something about making sure the permission is 755 on my home directory so it can properly save
<hey_joe> i get segmentation faults and rc-default main process errors when booting from my pci ati video card instead of my onboard intel.. running ubuntu 8.04, any suggestions?
<rewt> yeah skate2, but then you're starting up more processes than necessary
<hey_joe> boots fine to the onboard video card
<skate2> rewt true
<boot_loop> Folks, if I removed my touchpad device by typing modprobe -r psmouse, how do I get it back?? How can I reinstall my touchpad?
<Tucker1979> i just get a graphic mess, when i boot up Ubuntu
<TnEt1> Hi all...any one notice that web surfing in Ubuntu is slow?
<newt-home> hey_joe: try booting in to a recovery kernel and making sure your display info is correct
<fearful> My screensaver is disabled but it still goes into it any ideas?
<boot_loop> TNEt1: not at all, much faster surfing than any windows PC I've used of late
<ma5t3rw1tt> TnEt1: Are you using wireless?
<TnEt1> No, wired
<sagredo> hi, after moving to 8.10 my system hangs at about 50% looking boot for what seems like a full minute
<Condoulo> TnEt1, switching from Chrome to Firefox, yeah. I feel the difference.
<rewt> TnEt1, are you surfing linux sites or windows sites?
<ma5t3rw1tt> TnEt1: hmmmm, maybe its your network
 * Condoulo is about to install Chrome in Wine or something.
<sagredo> anyone know a fix?
<newt-home> need more info sagredo
<TnEt1> I will try it. No issues on my OpenSuse PC or XP.
<boot_loop> Does anyone know that the command would be to add the module 'psmouse' to my kernel using modprobe??
<josher4> ##windows
<AdamS42> I don't use nfs and /etc/network/if-up.d/mountnfs appears to be causing me trouble. Is there a proper way to remove mountnfs?
<shausam27> cman will not open durng boot
<Elmaron> I read about ubuntu netbook remix
<Elmaron> it is supposed to have good asus eee support
<Pariah> newt-home plz. tell how to clear the synaptic buffer
<Cpudan80> !eee | Elmaron
<ubottu> Elmaron: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Pariah> i tried to search the help
<Elmaron> but it also ships with specific programs to get "easy into the net"
<Elmaron> does the normal ubuntu also support eee that well by now?
<wolter> is there a free software which can calculate formulas i write?
<upfwnv03> TnEt1 did u disable ipv6 in firefox ?
<usser> wolter, octave
<newt-home> Pariah: not sure Im more familiar with yum but synaptic is a graphical front end for apt-get so if you open a terminal and do either apt-get --help or man apt-get you will find a cli way of doing it
<TnEt1> Yes I did...I will review the steps in case I missed anything.
<ma5t3rw1tt> I need some help. I just created a bootable usb stick using a guide over at pendrivelinux.com where you use the live cd to create a bootable usb stick and then you can boot Ubuntu from it. Well upon first boot, everything was fine. Then when I made some changes, like I changed the background & things and then closed out my session then later tried booting from it again, I keep coming to a busybox. I was being told earlier about if
<ma5t3rw1tt> I come to busybox again, is to enter a command or something to make sure my home directory is 755. What would the command b so my settings are properly saved when I close my sessions from the USB flash stick?
<newt-home> you will have to  close out synaptic first though
<Pariah> ok
<Pariah> thanks a ton
<Pariah> new
<upfwnv03> Elmaron try CrunchEEE based on ubuntu but made for the eee
<Pariah> i'll try
<newt-home> not much help I know Pariah sorry
<ubuntu810> hi guys i asked about ubuntu 8.10 and privacy with movie player and f-spot how to get not to keep a list of every movie and picture i look at ?
<newt-home> bbiab
<Izinucs> FM ok.. another issue.. some of these files have the wrong permissions and won't move.. so I tried "sudo find ~ -name "*.wma" -exec chown <name:name> {} \;  and the same thing again with chmod 777 but it looks like I need to do it recursively. where would I put the -r to make it recursive?
<iio> lol
<shausam27> cman will not open durng boot i have to ctrl-alt delete to finsh boot
<iio>  8-)
<upfwnv03> Emaron here is a link http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/downloads
<josher4> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FM> Izinucs: hmmm, the "-r" will not help you there....
<daxroc> How do I revert a packages configs to default ?
<FM> Izinucs: let see...
<Izinucs> FM: there's gotta be a way to do it.. :)
<ma5t3rw1tt> I keep getting a busybox on a USB flash stick bootup, how do I fix this?
<ma5t3rw1tt> Was being told ealier that my home directory might be 755 or something like that
<FM> Izinucs: what is the exact message you're getting while trying to copy those files?
<FedeUBS> hi again
<Elmaron> I read the ubuntu eee-related pages
<FedeUBS>  I have installed the nvidia drivers ver 177, and I can't set the resolution to 1280x1024, because a black screen appears when I set it, my monitor is a tft 17, in my xorg I have this:    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0", if I put 1280x1024 +0+0"   a black screen appears
<Elmaron> but it's still not completely clear to me if the default ubuntu does come with eee acpi support or not
<Elmaron> or if only the netbook remix does
<FedeUBS> someone help
<FedeUBS> me
<Izinucs> FM: yada yada ... permission denied
<Izinucs> FM: yada yada = file location
<skate2> how can i tell if a user has a password or not
<IndyGunFreak> Elmaron: i had ubuntu 8.10 on my eee 900.. and it worked fine... i sold it however, and bought an AAO w/ a hard drive... and 8.10 works fine
<ubuntu810> FedeUBS are you using onboard video ?
<FedeUBS> yes
<Izinucs> skate2: unless you go to great lengths.. every user on linux has a password
<Elmaron> IndyGunFreak: does it "just work fine" or also provide acpi support?
<raboof> i have a machine that has 2 disks: 1 removable and 1 fixed.
<FedeUBS> ubuntu810:yes
<Elmaron> so will the shutdown button and the sleep mode work etc?
<ugliefrog> is there a program for ubuntu that allows voice chat  like ventrillo
<fearful> My screensaver is disabled but it still goes into it any ideas?
<Elmaron> suspend to disk etc
<FloatingApplets> Hello, could anyone help me with a problem I have with my applets such as "NetworkManager Applet" and "screenlets-daemon.py" floating in seperate windows rather than stick to the top panel? This happened when I changed to a multiple screen config.
<FM> Izinucs: try with "sudo find ~ -name "*.wma" -exec cp -p {} newdir \;"
<IndyGunFreak> Elmaron: honestly, i don't remember...
<Elmaron> because on archlinux they don't
<Elmaron> and that's lame
<raboof> i'd like to install ubuntu on the fixed disk, but the machine has no functional cd drive - however, i have a fully functional ubuntu installation on the removable disk
<skate2> iziinucs well for instance apache and stuff dont seem to have passwords, they're not loginable
<Elmaron> to enable them on archlinux I need a custom kernel
<Izinucs> FM: what's the -p option?
<ubuntu810> it may be a limitaion of the onboard video
<meoblast001> hi
<Elmaron> the only distribution where this seems to work is debian eee edition
<Elmaron> but it's based on etch and the software is sooo old
<ugliefrog> is there a program for ubuntu that allows voice chat  like ventrillo
<Pariah> apt-get autoclean is this the command to clear the synaptic buffer
<Pariah> य़
<dirtybank> ola
<raboof> i apt-got 'ubiquity' (the installation application from the livecd), but it appears to expect a '/target' directory
<raboof> what does that mean?
<Elmaron> so I'd prefer ubuntu, but only if the support is at least as good as debian eee's
<FedeUBS> in 7.10 it works
<FM> Izinucs: It should preserve the permissions after copying the file. It is not mandatory though
<FloatingApplets> Hello, could anyone help me with a problem I have with my applets such as "NetworkManager Applet" and "screenlets-daemon.py" floating in seperate windows rather than stick to the top panel? This happened when I changed to a multiple screen config.
<Pariah> i used this command but still upgrade 8.10 is not available
<meoblast001> ubuntu says i have permissions to the directory "/var/www" and even says i own it, but when i try to upload files i get "Cannot Make Directory" errors....... why would that be?
<laughzilla> heya :) anyone know why a my ubuntu box doesn't detect my boss br-1600 digital mixer when i connect them via usb?  i can't find anything that answers that question online.
<ubuntu810> what is the chipset for the onboard video ?
<FedeUBS> nvidia 410 with gforce 6100
<raboof> meoblast001: upload how? ftp? www?
<meoblast001> sftp
<illumin8> ugliefrog, look into teamspeak.
<met_> hello there...
<ugliefrog> ok ill try that
<ubuntu810> i am using GF8200A but i installed a GF8800GT PCI-E 2.0
<FloatingApplets> Hello, could anyone help me with a problem I have with my applets such as "NetworkManager Applet" and "screenlets-daemon.py" floating in seperate windows rather than stick to the top panel? This happened when I changed to a multiple screen config.
<RussM> Pariah, If you bring up System / Administration / Software Sources and go to the "Updates" tab, what does it say for "Release Upgrade"?
<ubuntu810> i had to change a bios setting to get a higher res.
<Hiroga> Hey, I have a question:  I'm trying to run winetricks with sudo, but it tells me that I don't have permission to edit the files.  I have edited files that require root permissions with sudo before.  Any ideas what may be wrong?
<Pariah> I'm using Normal Releases options RussM
<Pariah> Per the instruction
<Pariah> s
<ubuntu810> in your bios change the setting from 200 MHz to auto
<meoblast001> :/
<CaMason> hi guys. I just tried to ran the software update and my system has frozen. Should I hard-reset or wait?
<RussM> Pariah, OK. That's what got me the last time. :)
<Izinucs> FM: do wma's need an execute bit set?  seems weird.. almost all the wma's copying have either 777 (the ones that I changed) or 333 permissions (-wx-wx-wx)
<FedeUBS> 200 Mhz from the video card?
<fearful> How can I make xscreensaver default and stop gnome screensaver for ever
<Pariah> RussM I've followed all the instructions correctly for the Network Upgrade
<Pariah> I
<ubuntu810> no its under HD Audio if you have high def audio
<usser> Izinucs, executable bit usually gets set when you copy files of fat partition cause fat doesnt know any better.
<FM> Izinucs: No, they don't need it. Probably some messy permissions due to copy procedure from a windows file system
<FedeUBS> ?
<Elmaron> nobody here who knows if ubuntu supports asus eee 1000h acpi or not?
<FedeUBS> ubuntu are you talking to me?
<Pariah> So how can I get the "New Upgrade available" back
<Pariah> RussM
<ubuntu810> yes
<FloatingApplets> Can anyone help with floating applets?
<illumin8> Elmaron, someone suggested using crunchbang linux
<Izinucs> usser: FM that would explain it.. obviously what happened here with wma files.. certainly didn't create them on linux ..
<Pariah> Can Anyone help
<usser> FloatingApplets, just restart xorg, that happens sometimes
<FloatingApplets> ok, I'll try
<ubuntu810> one sec i will try to paste a screen shot for you
<Elmaron> illumin8: I dunno about crunchbang linux, I only know debian eee pc works perfectly fine
<FedeUBS> ok
<Elmaron> but it is based on debian _etch_
<Elmaron> and etch is so old
<Elmaron> :/
<met_> can anyone help me with getting my intel graphic card to run, I'm trying to install some drivers here: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html... but I get the following error message http://pastebin.com/m151ccc83  how can I get dri2proto to the latest version...
<RussM> Pariah, I have no other suggestion, unfortunately. It worked for me, so I never had to dig deeper.
<illumin8> Elmaron, crunchbang is a ubuntu based distro, they have a version specificly for eee
<IndyGunFreak> crunchbang will probably work fine on an eee.. i've had it on my AAO w/o problems, and they have very similar hardware
<illumin8> indeed, im using it now
<illumin8> extreamly fast.
<dayo2> Screen version 4.00.03 (FAU) 23-Oct-06. ubuntu 8.04. on an empty line when i repeatedly press Backspace of LeftArrow, i get:    g  g  g  g
<dayo2> how can i get rid of that?
<Elmaron> illumin8 how different is it from ubuntu?
<felixsulla> Is there any potential hazard with GRUB overwriting the windos installer?
<felixsulla> Or windows startup I mean?
<NativeAngels> ive installed vsftpd on my linux box but when dreamweaver goes to transfer files its getting permisons error how do i fix this
<dayo2> !grub | felixsulla
<ubottu> felixsulla: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ARCKEDA> met_: Pm.
<IndyGunFreak> felixsulla: if you mean the windows master boot record, no, there's no real harm in it.
<Hiroga> Ahh, ok I found the problem
<illumin8> Elmaron, it uses openbox as a window manager instead of gnome, so its slightly diffirent but much more customizable. it comes preinstalled with most of the ubuntu restricted. (flash works out of the box(
<Hiroga> I shouldn't have run it with Sudo in the first place
<Elmaron> illumin8 does it have ubuntu repositories for software?
<felixsulla> I mean, if the machine has XP now, and you add Ubuntu as a dual boot option
<Elmaron> e.g. can I install kde 4.2?
<illumin8> Elmaron, yes it is able to interface with the gnome-app-install (the add remove tool)
<Elmaron> no, I mean what is the packaging base?
<felixsulla> This tutorial says grub overwrites the xp loader, and there is no way to get it back. Should I be concerned about taht?
<Elmaron> apt-get again? and does it have the same repositories?
<jlevy> Anyone familiar with php configuration on a ubuntu server LAMP install?
<illumin8> Elmaron, ubuntu 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> Elmaron: if you want kde 4.2, why not just install kubuntu?  but yes,... you could install it on crunchbang (crunchbang is more or less ubuntu 8.10, with openbox gui)
<Elmaron> and is KDE in those repositories?
<Elmaron> IndyGunFreak: because ubuntu fails on eee?
<illumin8> Elmaron, yes apt-get package.
<Elmaron> at least that seems to be the case
<IndyGunFreak> Elmaron: in what manner?.. ubuntu 8.10 worked fine on my eee
<IndyGunFreak> which eee do you ahve?
<illumin8> Elmaron, you should join the crunchbang channel here they have one and could answer many questions
<Elmaron> IndyGunFreak: I have 1000H and I just wanted to know if ubuntu also has the proper acpi drivers
<Guest49354> Eeek! I've been battling this ubuntu problem for like a month! I could only login in failsafe mode and my .xsession-errors log says "Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator "fatal IO error 111"
<Elmaron> and nobody here was able to answer... and illumin8 sounded a bit as if no
<Pariah> I've followed all the instructions correctly on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading for upgrade to 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> Elmaron: oh thats right.. sorry.
<Hiroga> Thanks for the help guys
<Guest49354> This happened after upgrading to 8.10
<Pariah> but to no avail
<TiCPU> is there a way to control fan speed on HP laptops?
<The_Joe_> Exactly what does " sudo killall -9 peer " do (don't ask why)
<jlevy> Does anyone here use the zend sever debugger on an ubuntu LAMP server?
<Guest49354> Is there a number I can call that will charge me to fix this? I really just want this problem fixed
<Pariah> the network upgrade was cancelled on an earlier occassion
<illumin8> Elmaron, #crunchbang? been logging all night dont see you in the histrory?
<ubuntu810> FedeUBS go here its the first setting under advanced:
<ugliefrog> teamspeak way to complicated
<Izinucs> mumble
<Guest49354> I tried completely removing ubuntu-desktop, every package that starts with gnome-* and removed my graphics drivers, and I still could not log into gnome without failsafe! I need some help
<Wunderbar> I think I may have just had my first denial of service attack...:(
<FedeUBS> I will triy it
<RussM> Wunderbar, Any chance you can create a new user and try logging in with that?
<FedeUBS> thanks
<the_dark_warrio> I've chosen the Tango Icon pack, but the icons in Places top menu haven't changed. Any tips?
<Wunderbar> have done...
<Wunderbar> more than once..
<IndyGunFreak> Wunderbar: even cheap routers protect against that
<RussM> Wunderbar, Same on the new user, eh?
<Guest49354> If I start failsafe terminal, I can then enter "gnome-session" and it'll start up fine, but according to .xsession-errors it was unable to start when I first logged in
<Wunderbar> yeah
<Izinucs> Guest49354: do you have an Intel 8200 chipset board?
<Wunderbar> sucks
<jlevy> anyone familiar with "wrong ELF class" errors?
<Guest49354> Izinucs: I am on an M1530 laptop
<Slart> jlevy: sounds like you're trying to run something that is not compiled for your current system
<Izinucs> Guest49354: k.. nevermind..
<Slart> jlevy: like trying to run a 64bit binary or a 32bit system
<Pariah> what should i do to upgrade to 8.10. An earlier network upgrade to 8.10 was cancelled. Now I cannot upgrade to 8.10
<Pariah> Anybody with solution
<Izinucs> Guest49354: since you've removed all gnome- pkgs.. how about, from failsafe,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to make sure that everything is put back correctly?
<adaptr> Pariah: what do you mean that you "can't" upgrade
<Guest49354> Izinucs: I did that and it didn't work
<Pariah> adaptr. I don't get any upgrade notification
<Izinucs> Guest49354: ok.. missed that part of the conversation..
<Pariah> i don't get any 8.10 availabe
<Pariah> available
<Pariah> message
<jlevy> Slart: the error happens when I try to load the ZendDebugger.so php extension.  The version i downloaded is marked x86_64.  I am running Ubuntu 8.10 LAMP sever on a virtualbox vm
<Slart> jlevy: are you running a 64 bit virtual system?
<Pariah> This is happening since on an earlier occasion 8.10 network upgrade was cancelled
<adaptr> Pariah: so do it manually : sudo update-manager -c
<jlevy> Slart: I don't think so, how can I check?
<Slart> jlevy: start a terminal in the vm, run "uname -a"
<EdSquareCat> why does ubuntu load with so many kernel versions? (which one should i use?)
<Sajuuk> hey guys I wish to be able to connect to my ipod through ubuntu 8.10 server but it doesn't see the ipod, whats wrong?
<Tommasa> I saw an article on reddit the other day that explained a command I could pipe anything to to show a little progress bar in the console, but I can
<Slart> EdSquareCat: depends on what you want to do with it
<Pariah> adaptR it's not working either
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to run a .jar file on ubuntu?
<Tommasa> 't seem to find it... anyone know what it is?
<jlevy> Slart: i686
<Guest49354> Izinucs: .xsession-errors says executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, gnome-terminal: Fatal IO error 111( connection refused) on X server :0.0
<g0th> I bought two Zyxel NWA570N wireless ap's to connect my appartment with another appartment on the opposite side of the street. The zyxel ap should be able to make 300 Mbit/s, but I would be ok with the g standard (54 Mbit/s). But at the moment I always have around 1 Mbit/s instead (not even 1/10th of 11Mbit/s). I also tried to set it up when I had both machines opposite to each other (1m). It never achieved great speed. We have quite a few aps
<RoastedTiresX> Ed - the most recent one, which is normally at the top. The reason they have multiple kernels is sometimes if you have problems iwth a newer kernel, the older kernel is in the list which gives you the abilitiy to boot to what works for you.
<Slart> EdSquareCat: the regular desktop kernel is ok for most occasions
<Pariah> It's showing your system is up to date
<Sjimmie> EdSquareCat: just pick the generic one and it will automatically select the correct kernel version
<Fallen[qa]> blizzkid; Im back again hehe
<prince_jammys> Tommasa: pvm maybe
<Slart> jlevy: then you have a 32 bit ubuntu system running in your vm.. so you should download a 32 bit version of that file
<prince_jammys> Tommasa: excuse me, 'pv'
<EdSquareCat> generic one? there are just a bunch of different kernel versions to choose from.
<Pariah> I've chosen Normal Releases option for UPdates
<blizzkid> wb Fallen[qa] any luck?
<Tommasa> prince_jammys: Thanks
<FedeUBS1> Ubuntu810, I've checked the bios and there is nothing
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to run a .jar file on ubuntu?
<EdSquareCat> i chose the "highest" one and it just booted in text-mode. i chose another and it booted normally
<Slart> !java | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jlevy> Slart: that's what I thought, but the only version is x86_64, which seems like it should work for both
<ubuntu810> you changed it from 200 MHz to auto ?
<Guest49354> Kingsy101: -java -jar <jarfilename>
<FedeUBS1> I can't
<Slart> jlevy: it won't.. you can run 32 bit files on a 64 bit system.. not the other way around
<Guest49354> Can someone help me get logging into gnome working?
<FedeUBS1> send me the screen shot
<Guest49354> I tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop to no avail
<rapha> Hi!
<rapha> Can you help me get my Logitech QuickCam to work?
<jlevy> Slart: which would you dl? http://downloads.zend.com/pdt/server-debugger/
<Slart> !webcam | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<usser_> better get op now :)
<jlevy> Slart: i386?
<rapha> Thanks Slart
<mkokotovich> Hello everyone, does anyone know what the default sound server in 9.04 is going to be?
<mkokotovich> pulseaudio?
<Slart> jlevy: one of the ones marked "i386"
<Sjimmie> EdSquareCat: all you need is this package -> linux-image-generic
<Slart> !jaunty | mkokotovich
<usser_> mkokotovich, still pulse yes
<ubottu> mkokotovich: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jlevy> Slart: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Slart> mkokotovich: but I'm guessing pulseaudio
<g0th> another question: what could be a reason that rsync -rvP --size-only /dir/file /media/usbstick/file is over 5 times faster without "sudo" then it is _with_ "sudo" in front...
<Sjimmie> EdSquareCat: that will slect the right version and type of kernel
<Slart> jlevy: you're welcome
<FedeUBS1> I'll check again
<ubuntu810> ok good luck
<mkokotovich> thanks
<rapha> Slart: I got Logitech QuickCam Express, which uses module "qc-usb". The page you gave me says compile module yourself, but the link it gives does not work ... where should I take it from then?
<willy_> hey guys, my wireless is not showing up how can i regain it
<kira\> does openbox have 3d support for games like wow yet?
<Slart> rapha: you'll need to find the original site for that module.. google might help
<rapha> kira\: openbox does not have to support them. it's not a question of the window manager.
<usser_> kira\, what does openbox have to do with 3d
<Guest49354> gnome sometimes makes me so sad
<hemimaniac> hello, im an ubuntu noob
<matrix> sometimes i loose my sound on ubuntu i need to reboot and i get the sound back what is wrong with my pc
<rapha> Slart: oh found it in Synaptic :)
<hemimaniac> need a wee bit of advice
<g0th> anyone?
<Slart> kira\: virtualbox has some start for 3d support... it's only been available for a short time though.. only works with opengl also, I think
<RoastedTiresX> matrix - do you have two sound cards in your computer?
<IndyGunFreak> hemimaniac: ask your question
<NativeAngels> ive set up a ftp server on my linux box, and want to use dreamweaver to ftp files, it logs on fine, but then get a permision error how do i fix this
<matrix> nope just one
<Slart> rapha: even better =)
<kira\> rapha, usser_, Slart: lol, sorry I meant virtualbox
<RoastedTiresX> it may be an issue related to pulse audio, something I'm not too familiar with. I've only ahd trouble with it with multiple sound cards...
<kira\> Slart: okay, thanks
<hemimaniac> im using ubuntu 8.04 and id like to update the ktorrent version to 3.2, cant seen to find help in this area
<Sajuuk> hey guys I wish to be able to connect to my ipod through ubuntu 8.10 server but it doesn't see the ipod in /media/, whats wrong?
<Guest49354> can someone help me be able to log into gnome without failsafe? I tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and every package starting with gnome-*
<blizzkid> is anyone in here who's willing to create me a rtorrent binary for mips?
<Slart> kira\: also, it's not available in the version from the repos.. you'll have to download it directly from the virtualbox site
<rdw200169> hemimaniac, have you checked the PPA's on launchpad?
<Daniel_G> ive got a linux box that comes with some stupid custom kernel thats being a total pain in the ass, whats the easiest way to install a standard server kenel?
<usser_> kira\, oh virtualbox, i tried running max payne2, openarena a couple of other games, google earth all seem to work fine, cant say about perfomance penalty all those games are not that demanding
<kira\> Slart: okay, thanks for the tip
<hemimaniac> h???? rdw200169
<rapha> kira\: i doubt it ... VMWare Workstation or even Player *might* work, I think both have an experimental 3D mode
<Slart> Daniel_G: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic or something like that
<jlevy> Slart: that worked.  Given the amount of time I wasted using the wrong version, I feel pretty dumb.  Thanks again for your help!
<Kingsy101> after I have installed something like openjdk-6-jre can I just double click on a .jar file and it will run?
<rapha> Slart: But it doesn't compile :-(
<kira\> usser_: okay, thanks. lol, ive tried everything for getting better linux fps in wow (I only get about 8, painfully slow), so virtual box is my last attemtp
<Daniel_G> Slart: i thought as much, once ive done that do i need make any other changes? or will it boot into the new kernel on the next restart?
<rdw200169> hemimaniac, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ktorrent
<usser_> kira\, you have to run wow in opengl on wine, ie wine wow.exe -opengl
<matrix> cat /proc/asound/modules
<matrix>  0 snd_intel8x0
<matrix>  1 snd_mpu401
<prince_jammys> g0th: maybe when you run as normal user some directories and files are skipped because you don't have read rights? i guess you'd see error messages
<Kingsy101> hmmm has anyone got any pointers... I have just installed openjdk-6-jre how can I run a jar file?
<kira\> usser_: I am :| Trust me, ive tried about everything
<Kingsy101> double clicking it still just brings it up as a archive
<rdw200169> hemimaniac, https://launchpad.net/~baudm/+archive/ppa/+build/877653 there's 3.2
<usser_> Kingsy101, right click on jar file open with type java -jar in the box
<icons-noob> hello
<erikcc> I need help logging into gnome without failsafe. Already tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and every package starting with gnome-*.
<Slart> Daniel_G: you'll be able to select the new kernel when you reboot.. in the grub menu.. you might have to press esc while booting for it to show up
<Slart> rapha: error messages?
<Xikkub> does anybody have a dictionary file that contains REAL words from the dictionary
<Daniel_G> Slart: its a server mate, i only have SSH access and no KVM
<icons-noob> i've downloaded some icons from gnome look - and i'm struggling to install them even after googling.. could someone help?
<jrib> erikcc: create a new user.  Are you able to login with the new user?
<FedeUBS> I don't have that option on my bios
<matrix> sometimes i loose my sound on ubuntu i need to reboot and i get the sound back what is wrong with my pc
<FedeUBS> ubuntu810:  I don't have that option on my bios
<prince_jammys> erikcc: did you change the permissions of any dotfiles in your homedir?
<Slart> Daniel_G: then it's off to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure it's setup right.. but usually it will boot the ne kernel by default
<Sajuuk> hey guys I wish to be able to connect to my ipod through ubuntu 8.10 server but it doesn't see the ipod in /media/, whats wrong?
<Xikkub> i need a REAL dictionary file :(
<Kingsy101> usser_ - I cant see that there
<Daniel_G> Slart: yeah i figured, last time i tried that i broke the server :P
<Daniel_G> Slart: cheers
<morphles> i have 8.04 and i want to upgrade to 8.10, but i have slow connection, and quite a lot of apps installed. is there a way to perform upgrade in parts or best using torrents, to be able to stop/continue package downloads since i dont want to keep my pc on for like 3 nights?
<jrib> Xikkub: we need a REAL question to answer :)
<erikcc> I did not change permissions of any dot files and let me see if a new user is able to login
<Kingsy101> usser_ - I have Open JDK Java 6 web start but that just asked for where I kept cache files and then did nothing
<Slart> morphles: download a iso file of 8.10 and use that to upgrade
<icons-noob> where would i go to install new icons i've downloaded
<Xikkub> does anybody have a dictionary file with REAL words from the dictionary excluding fake words
<Slart> morphles: you can download the iso using torrents if you want.. check the download page
<jrib> Xikkub: what do you mean by "real" words...?
<usser_> Kingsy101, in gnome right click on the file, there should be open with menu, click that in the new window theres a text field at the bottom type java -jar in that and press ok
<Xikkub> jrib: the dictionary files i haev contain real words, but they also contain strange, not-real words like IGN and stuff
<Xikkub> i need one that is just like the Merian dictionary used for scrabble or something
<Kingsy101> usser_ - thanks :)
<morphles> Slart: yeach i have iso, bet the peroblems is i have lots of apps that are not in iso. when i upgraded from 7.<something> to 8.04 i had to download like >3Gbs, and now it probably would be even more
<IndyGunFreak> icons-noob: is the icon pack a tar file?
<timahvo1> Xikkub: you mean like aspell ?
<hemimaniac> so rdw200169, i just take the commands from the text page and run them in terminal?
<ubuntu810> FedeUBS ok then your bios is older them mine
<Xikkub> isnt that just a program to spellcheck?
<FedeUBS> yes
<ubuntu810> mine is the GF8200A
<Slart> morphles: oh.. ok.. I see.. there are also dvd's available.. those contain even more packages.. not sure if that will help you
<Xikkub> i need a plaintext doc that has each word on a different line. does apsell haev that
<icons-noob> IndyGunFreak: Yes i extracted it into ~/.icons
<FedeUBS> ubuntu810:but, did you have the black window problem as me?
<ubuntu810> yes i did before
<icons-noob> OxygenRefit2-white-version
<ubuntu810> the max res i chould get was 1440x900
<rvn> when i try to use kazahakase with webkit it will not load pages, and if i had already loaded a page with gecko and then switch, then refrehs, it crashes the browser
<Slart> Xikkub: I think spellchecks are a bit more advanced than that.. you have endings, plural/singular etc.. I've never really looked into it but I think spellcheckers use something more like a database
<icons-noob> IndyGunFreak: would i go through the Art Manager?
<ubuntu810> once i changed that bios setting i was able to get 1680x1050
<Xikkub> i never said i was making a dictionary
<Xikkub> i just need a dictionary TXT FILE that contains english words
<FedeUBS> but in another monitor I can reach 1440x900
<IndyGunFreak> icons-noob:  you *usually*, don't even need to do that.... system/pref/appearance/theme tab.. drag the tar ball there, if all is well, it will say its installed, then clcik customize, then the icon tab, and see if the icons you added are there
<FedeUBS> without problems
<timahvo1> Xikkub: I would guess there must be a db of words in aspell-en, aspell-de etc
<morphles> Slart: tjust befor release of 8.10 forrentfreak wronte an article about updating with torrents, but i thought maybe there was some official way for this, couse i dont really want to use scripts from that site, and they dont talk about stuff like donwload interuptions
<icons-noob> IndyGunFreak: let me try that
<Xikkub> i will download it and ttr
<Xikkub> try
<Ors> I am unable to play an ogg stream radio with Rhythmbox.  I can only play it with VLC. Any suggestion will be appreciated
<Slart> Xikkub: although there are word lists out there.. used for password checks etc.. but I've never seen anything in the repos so I guess you'd have to talk to mr google and see what you can find
<rvn> when i try to use kazahakase with webkit it will not load pages, and if i had already loaded a page with gecko and then switch, then refrehs, it crashes the browser
<imaginativeone> how do I install mono?
<Xikkub> ive been searching but all the dictionarys are used for hacking and contain weird words
<Slart> morphles: there might be a way but I've never heard of it.. besides download the large iso-files, that is
<Xikkub> i need a true dictionary :0 but i will look
<porter1> imaginativeone, it is probably already instaled
<imaginativeone> porter1: thanks
<Slart> Xikkub: perhaps there are some language research sites out there.. those usually deal with counting words and such..
<icons-noob> IndyGunFreak: It appeared to work then told me it failed
<IndyGunFreak> imaginativeone: its probably in the repos, if its not already installed.
<icons-noob> IndyGunFreak: its a .tar.bz2
<ma5t3rw1tt> I need some help. I made a ubuntu bootable usb stick using a tutorial over @ pendrivelinux.com. Well my first boot was fine, but my second boot to see if any changes were made after I did them, it keeps bringing me to a Ubuntu Busybox, does anyone know why this is. I really need some help with this. I would like to have a portable OS
<IndyGunFreak> icons-noob: that shouldn't really matter, i've used them before no prob, i think it just depends how the tar file is written
<Xikkub> slart: please read. i just need a file with WORDS. i am not making a program to count words and such
<timahvo1> Xikkub: aspell-en has it installed at /usr/local/lib/aspell I think
<imaginativeone> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<rvn> when i try to use kazahakase with webkit it will not load pages, and if i had already loaded a page with gecko and then switch, then refrehs, it crashes the browser
<erikcc> need help logging into gnome without failsaife. Tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, every package starting with gnome-* and tried creating a new user to no avail
<guntbert> Xikkub: what are you really trying to accomplish?
<prince_jammys> erikcc: what happened when you created a new user?
<jrib> erikcc: describe exactly what happens.
<Slart> Xikkub: I didn't say you were.. but the language people might be =) perhaps they have some of their stuff online somewhere.. I know the swedish university in Göteborg has a language division that has all kinds of nice things online.. statistics for words, letters and such
<Xikkub> i just need a text document with nearly every english word!
<Xikkub> nothing fancy
<bruenig> dictionary...
<Xikkub> yes, like a dictionary
<bruenig> I hope your brute force attempt works
<ma5t3rw1tt> Can someone plz help me out?
<guntbert> Xikkub: how is this a ubuntu-support problem?
<jrib> bruenig: note he only wants real words
<Xikkub> im not bruteforcing >: o
<Sajuuk> I wish to be able to connect to my ipod through ubuntu 8.10 server but it doesn't see the ipod, whats wrong?
<bruenig> only real words, hmm
<erikcc> New user was created smoothly, I tried logging in with the new use and I get the error message that goes something like "failed to start ..... session, starting failsafe xterm in upper left window...". With the new user this command like terminal actually shows up, with my typical login it doesn't, if I type in "gnome-session" then it starts up fine
<guntbert> Xikkub: if it is not, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> Xikkub: looked here? http://wordlist.sourceforge.net/
<usser_> wtf unixes had words file for ages!! where is it in ubuntu???
<Crewsr3_1> I'm getting an error while trying to I am coping files from one ubuntu computer to another ubuntu computer on my network, the only details are "failure" is there away to get more information behind the failure? most of the file transfer with no problems
<Xikkub> eactly
<rvn> Where can i get help regarding Kazehakase?
<jrib> erikcc: can you copy down the exact error?
<george> hi
<erikcc> jrib, sure, I'll do that and log back in, one sec
<jrib> erikcc: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors for the new user too
<bruenig> Xikkub: report back if your cracking works out
<Crewsr3_1> I'm getting an error while trying to copy files from one ubuntu computer to another ubuntu computer on my network, the only details are "failure" is there away to get more information behind the failure? most of the file transfer with no problems _edit_
<erikcc> jrib: ok, one sec
<Slart> rvn: google suggests http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/
<touchdownkid> I just got Ubuntu, and I noticed my sound is really quiet, even at max it only sounds about half-way. What can I do to fix that?
<hmw> Crewsr3_1 check out "sudo less /var/log/syslog" and "sudo less /var/log/messages"
<Xikkub> thank you for the sourceforge link. i think i have it
<Slart> touchdownkid: on board sound? Intel ICH chip?
<Xikkub> thanks a ton, guys
<touchdownkid> Yeah.
<Slart> hmw: you need sudo to read the syslog?
<hmw> Slart not sure
<Daniel_G> ok ive just installed a new kernel via apt-get, the /boot/gub/menu.lst shows only the new kernel but it still boots into the old one. any suggestions?
<Slart> touchdownkid: I think it's a known problem.. not sure if it's a bug or something else.. afaik there not a lot you can do about it.. perhaps donate some money to whoever is working on the drivers
<Slart> Daniel_G: did you run "sudo update-grub" ?
<RussM> hmw, Slart not if you're in the adm group.
<Slart> RussM: ahhh.. didn't think of that.. thanks
<touchdownkid> Alright, I'll look around some more. Thanks.
<Daniel_G> Slart: ah i just did and it looks positive, thanks i'll brb ;)
<avis> ma5t3rw1tt, there is a package in the repo that will make a bootable ubuntu drive from a ubuntu iso, i believe its "usb-creator"  does all the work for you
<guntbert> RussM: how do the two things (adm and need to sudo) connect?
<RussM> guntbert, If you're not in adm group, then you'd need to sudo in order to read /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages, because they're owned by root:adm and have permission set to be readable by only owner and group.
<tomvolek_> can anybody suggest a free web hosting site for a small web site ?
<rewt> freewebs.com
<fearful> tomvolek_, www.freewebs.com
<rewt> JINX
<guntbert> RussM: but if you are not in the adm group you cannot sudo root, can you?
<Slart> tomvolek_: I heard people talking about that in #ubuntu-offtopic, try going there
<tomvolek_> thanks all
<Slart> guntbert: you could config sudo.. but not by default, afaik
<prince_jammys> guntbert: yeah, you could if you were in the admin group but not in adm
<RussM> RussM, That depends on whether you've convigured sudo.
<erikcc> jribhere is all the info --> http://pastebin.com/m7d0b957
<Daniel_G> Slart: i did that, and it gave back some info and specifically mentioned the new kernel, but alas it still boots into the old one...
<erikcc> jrib: Here is the error message I get when I first login wit the new user and what is in my .xsession-errors file -->  http://pastebin.com/m7d0b957
<guntbert> prince_jammys, Slart: thx, those to similar names mixed my brain up :-))
<prince_jammys> guntbert: on a single-user installation with only one sudoer, you wouldn't need to sudo
<Slart> Daniel_G: if you check the menu.lst file, is it still pointing to the new kernel?
<jrib> erikcc: you haven't changed any files outside your /home?
<Slart> Daniel_G: update-grub will change that file..you have to edit it at the right place
<Crewsr3_1> hmw, thanks for the suggestions I did not see anything in the logs with the right time stamp.  I went and tryied to copy the files again and then opened the logs again and nothing new seems to be there....Any other ideas
<Daniel_G> Slart: the menu.lst file *only* contains the new kernel, there is no mention of the old one in there at all
<erikcc> jrib: I upgraded to the latest ubuntu when all this started, but I didn't personally change any. I messed with the xorg.conf file but I've since deleted it and reinstalled other drivers
<guntbert> prince_jammys: in standard ubuntu?
<hmw> Crewsr3_1 - besides filesys integrity check ...
<prince_jammys> guntbert: in standard ubuntu, there's one sudoer, who is in the adm group by default
<amen51> hi, has anybody used farsi/arabic/etc. in console? I need to have farsi support in mutt, the bidirectional thing works out well using fribdi, but character shaping is not
<RussM> Crewsr3_1, how are you copying the files?
<Slart> Daniel_G: well.... then I don't really know..  afaik there are no other secret settings.. perhaps reinstall grub?
<guntbert> prince_jammys: exactly, so this one has still to sudo :) (my brain is not *that* mixed up ;-))
<Crewsr3_1> RussM, hmw I'm using Nautilus and have a sftp connection from the computer I'm on to the other ubuntu computer
<prince_jammys> guntbert: huh?
<Daniel_G> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d7e6b36f - can you have a look and tell me if theres anything wrong with that?
<Sensae> I borked my X system. What is the default open source drivers for nvidia cards?
<RussM> Crewsr3_1, Ah, OK, sftp. I haven't used sftp much.
<erikcc> jrib: it's been one wild goose chase after another trying to find the solution on google.
<hmw> Crewsr3_1 - simple things like enough free space, loose cable, did you try again? uhm...
<jrib> erikcc: what ubuntu version are you on now?
<hmw> Crewsr3_1 i dont really know, how to track this down
<RussM> Crewsr3_1, I think last time I had to do that I used rsync
<erikcc> jrib: the latest one 8.10 I believe
<Slart> Daniel_G: it looks correct to me.
<jrib> erikcc: what does « lsb_release -c » return?
<Daniel_G> grr
<Crewsr3_1> hmw, RussM what is the CLI way to check for enough disk space, I have a ssh into the box
<usser_> Sensae, nv
<hmw> Crewsr3_1 maybe problems with character set and some files containing strange chars
<usser_> Crewsr3_1, du -h
<RussM> Crewsr3_1, df would be a good start.
<DanielCar> df = disk free
<guntbert> prince_jammys: I'm afraid we are drifting off topic - and its not so important, anyway you were correct in pointing me to the difference between adm and admin groups
<usser_> Crewsr3_1, du -h /path
<erikcc> jrib: it returns "intrepid"
<Sensae> usser_: ty, fixed it
<RussM> Crewsr3_1, df will show you how full each filesystem is.
<erikcc> jrib: it returns "Codename:       intrepid"   to be exact
<jrib> erikcc: have you ever been able to login on intrepid?
<erikcc> jrib: At first I was, then when I upgraded nvidia drivers is when this happened
<Daniel_G> Slart: ffs, it seems the machine has both grub and lilo installed, and its boots off lilo
<Crewsr3_1> hmw, RussM the drive is full, thanks for your help!
<touchdownkid> Fixed my sound problem.
<erikcc> jrib: I think it asked me at one point if I wanted to stop using xorg-config or have it automatically managed or something like that. I thought this was a new cool thing in Intrepid so I said yes
<DanielCar> Is there a doc page that says what is the best way to udpate to a later version of a piece of software?  I would like to update to a later version of subversion.  Currently it is 1.5.1, Jaunty is at 1.5.4  Suggestions?
<hmw> Crewsr3_1 lol. at least you got a (hopefully) easy solution
<psywiped> hi linux people
<Slart> Daniel_G: hehe.. weird but I guess it's possible.. reinstall grub then.. or config lilo
<Crewsr3_1> hmw, you can never have to much disk space, thanks for your help!
<psywiped> tap tap tap "is this thing on?"
<Slart> psywiped: yes.. just ask your question
<Droopsta915> t tool should I use to place a clear blue color over a picture in gimp?
<jussi01> psywiped: yes, can we help you with something?
<Slart> !hi | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<psywiped> how do i make the super key act like a modifer insted of just another key
<Slart> psywiped: there are lots of settings in system, preferences, keyboard, layout, layout options
<jrib> erikcc: well if you get to the gdm screen I doubt it's an X issue
<erikcc> jrib: Since I reinstalled every gnome-* package and ubuntu-desktop, I figure this problem is caused by something that persists outside of gnome
<Waelwulf> I'm troubleshooting an Ubuntu install for a friend of mine. He runs a different network manager than what's included in the usual Ubuntu. It's just called "Network" in his menu. Is there anyone here that can identify the package name for the manager (not NetworkManager) and tell me if it supports wpa-supplicant?
<Wunderbar> so it appears it wasn't a denial of service attack
<Wunderbar> i was just paranoid
<Daniel_G> Slart: so i should be save in removing lilo and then reinstalling grub? that wont break the machine?
<thx1138> ubuntu and dial, i have a usb serial modem? us robotics? any special condciderations?
<Slart> Daniel_G: unless that special kernel is needed somehow it should be fine
<Daniel_G> Slart: cheers
<thx1138> paranoid? LOL welcome to my computing world LOL
<erikcc> jrib: X issue or not, I just want this problem gone.
<psywiped> so how do i adujust the windos key in ubuntu 8.10 to make it act like it doesn in windows like hiting windows+L to lock the screen?
<erikcc> jrib: it's been so annoying for so long :-(
<erikcc> jrib: I'm at the point where I'm willing to pay to have it fixed
<Slart> psywiped: xmodmap perhaps.. not sure what to type though.. but I think it's possible
<marko-_-> how do i find a zombie process ?
<jrib> erikcc: well try using the nv driver instead of nvidia just to see if it makese a difference
<Slart> marko-_-: top will list them I think
<marko-_-> top just tells me
<marko-_-> 1 zombie process
<psywiped> set out brains and see what shows up
<guntbert> psywiped: use xev to find the key-code
<psywiped> ?
<erikcc> jrib: I tried removing all the drivers and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which pretty much does that, right? that didn't work
<imaginativeone> does anyone program with monodevelop?
<erikcc> jrib: I can use the nvidia drivers fine even under failsafe
<thx1138> i have a netbook acer, anyone tried ubu on it, i'm thinking of giving it a wack
<jrib> erikcc: if nvidia gets used during failsafe, then you didn't set it to use nv, no?
<psywiped> thx1138 yea it works on it
<erikcc> jrib: that was after, at one point I had nvidia drivers completely removed from my system and even under the crappy resolution that resulted, the problem persisted
<C-S-B> Thx1138: I'm running ubuntu on my acer aspire one.
<teaguy> cool deal
<NativeAngels> how do i create a ftp user in ubunut
<queixume> algún galego?
<jrib> erikcc: how did you upgrade?
<teaguy> well i actually ordered it's on it's way, but  cool,
<psywiped> install open ssh native
<teaguy> sweet
<NativeAngels> ok
<psywiped> what is xev and how do i use it?
<teaguy> should be here by wed.
<erikcc> jrib: I went to "system" and there was a nifty new tool for that. I didn't just change the names to "interpid" in the sources list
<NativeAngels> psywiped ive installed a ftp server but when i go to transfer files to the public_html folder keep geting permisions error
<jrib> erikcc: do you have kde installed?  If so does that work without issue?
<CaMason> NativeAngels: check who owns it
<psywiped> yea you have to chmod it
<teaguy> i'm excited it's a neat little book
<NativeAngels> its my linux box
<erikcc> jrib: I don't have kde installed
<psywiped> think its 777 native
<NativeAngels> ive setup 2 users on it
<guntbert> psywiped: xev is a little program to show x-events, you start it from the terminal
<NativeAngels> how do i do that
<gnosisistic> hello :)
<NativeAngels> what command
<hemanti> hi
<gnosisistic> has anyone seen any CD boot issues when installing ubuntu 8.10?
<C-S-B> teaguy, you may need to do a bit of configuring, but it's working swell, just make sure you stop power manager dimming the scren :)
<C-S-B> teaguy, the bios does it better
<erikcc> jrib: any more ideas? :-(
<NativeAngels> psywiped how do i set the 777 to a user then
<psywiped> native right click on the folder and change the permissions
<teaguy> aah wow thanks for the tip :D
<gnosisistic> linux+laptop guides seem straight forward, but my CD wont boot the live system and will not install either... the cd room boots to the install screen, but will not do anything when i select the Live boot or installation
<gnosisistic> :(
<NativeAngels> from the shell
<NativeAngels> not the desktop
<queixume> gora eta
<psywiped> sftp in to root native
<C-S-B> I'm using a different network card in mine, as you'll have to swap the driver for the wifi that is auto loaded for madwifi
<teaguy> will do it C-S-B ty :)
<psywiped> native what program are you using?
<sidux> SIDUX RULES
<C-S-B> I'm using a broadcom with b43, hacks wep wifi good :0
<guntbert> gnosisistic: are you sure the iso wasn't damaged?
<teaguy> oh ok that's good to know
<gnosisistic> yes, the checksum was fine
<NativeAngels> im using vsftpd
 * teaguy writes this down
<jrib> erikcc: not really.  Tried disabling compiz?
<gnosisistic> im having this issue on 3 separate laptops -- 2 dells, and 1 HP
<teaguy> lol
<sidux> ubuntu = buggy sidux = smooth
<erikcc> jrib: yes :-(
<NativeAngels> but im using dreamweaver to transfer the file
<NativeAngels> it logs on fine but wont allow the file to be transfered
<psywiped> native you should be able to right click on the folder and get a option for preffrences
<gnosisistic> guntbert: those replies were for you :)
<guntbert> gnosisistic: maybe a bad burn, then?
<raboof> in ubiquity, can i skip the 'prepare partitions' step?
<erikcc> jrib: I guess I'll have to reinstall all of ubuntu again from scratch. I won't upgrade again, I'll always just do a clean install
<gnosisistic> yeah, i had similar problems trying to boot Knoppix 6
<raboof> it doesn't seem to work (doesn't show partitions), and I already have a partition ready
<C-S-B> teaguy,  theres a whole community page on the acer one, I suggest you read it to get the best out of it.
<jrib> erikcc: incidentally, are you up to date with your packages?
<gnosisistic> guntbert: ill try reburning the image with a different computer
<erikcc> jrib: yes, I do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade all the time
<NativeAngels> is it chmod 777
<cyrus__> questin, when you type in a command at shell that isn't found, it will sometimes tell you what package to apt-get install to get that program. How is that done? Was a code change made to Bash or is it something that you can dynamically change (ie: add additional features if you like)
<jrib> erikcc: and right now, no more updates?
<psywiped> native its chmod 775
<guntbert> gnosisistic: good idea, btw you can check the CD from the menu too
<oHnoez> Hi people
<guntbert> !who | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rewt> cyrus__, it's an additional shell script
<erikcc> jrib: nope
<oHnoez> Why Grub gives a Error identifieng win7 ??
<psywiped> bad bot bad
<oHnoez> yeah. i`ve lost my mbr when i tryed to install mac os x
<jrib> erikcc: do you have the -proposed repositories enabled?
<teaguy> heading there now C-S-B, thanks again :)
<cyrus__> rewt: do you have any more details. Basically I was looking to add my own feature where if you say type the filename of a mp3 file, it launches off the mp3 player for it
<oHnoez> and i`ve had to install ubuntu for restore-it
<cyrus__> rewt: how is this additional shell script called when you type a command that isn't found
<guntbert> psywiped: there is noone around with a nich 'native'
<rewt> cyrus__, i came across it a couple days ago, lemme see if i can find it again
<Carstairs> does it ever get wuiet in here?
<guntbert> *nick
<erikcc> jrib_ let me see
<Carstairs> q
<C-S-B> teaguy, I should be about here over the next week, give me a message when ever I'll try to help if needed.
<unop> cyrus__, it's actually a python script using a bash hook .. have a look at the source for command-not-found
<cyrus__> rewt: thanks
<psywiped> that may be but i was talking to NativeAngels and native is a shortcut because no one else in here has that in ther SN
<unop> !info command-not-found | cyrus__
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.26ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 104 kB
<guntbert> !ask | Carstairs, no its always so
<ubottu> Carstairs, no its always so: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fearful> since I moved to using xscreensaver everytime I sleep the computer won't lock when it comes back how can I get it to lock?
<teaguy> ok i will, i hope to be here :)
<gnosisistic> guntbert: for some reason, none of the menu options work.  the drive spins up and the light comes on, but then it dies down
<gnosisistic> the help pages and function keys work, and im able to type additional boot parameters
<guntbert> psywiped: type nati <tab>, its shorter :)
<Huufarted> Question about partitions:  Hard drive with 80 GB NTFS, 70 GB Ext3, and 300+ GB FAT32.  I want to drop the FAT32 and resize the Ext3 to fill the rest of the drive however there's an 8 GB recovery partition that would have to be moved.  I am not TOO attached to the recovery partition, but would it instead be possible to shove that partition to the end of the drive and then expand  out the Ext3?
<Huufarted> sorry for the block-o-text
<gnosisistic> but they dont have an effect once the cd/dvd drive shuts down :(
<Tommasa> I'm trying to cp -a my /home directory to a USB drive with pv so that I know it's working properly, but I can't seem to figure out how to make it work. It copies properly, but pv just sits there.   Can someone tell what the right syntax would be to do that?
<guntbert> gnosisistic: the you will have to try a slow burn/on another machine/... :(
<cyrus__> unop: do you know of a site that lists any additional bash hooks (if there are any)
<erUSUL> Tommasa: pv works on pipes cp -a does not create a pipe... how are you invoquing the two programs ?
<prince_jammys> Tommasa: pv apparently works with pipelines. cp doesn't produce output
<bobbob1016> how would I make a script that takes a file and a string for inputs, and then uses them internally?  I want to make an scp script and call it like "scpscript foo.bar /path/on/remote/machine"
<Carstairs> I have installed new version of ubuntu and now my open arena is playing up. I play in windowed mode and it is too dark to play. In full screen it is washed out. Any ideas? It worked fine on earlier version.
<guntbert> pm | oHnoez
<Arancaytar> Hi. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I set my screen resolution to something too high, and now I can't get into the desktop. How can I reset my resolution in the shell? Thanks... :/
<fearful> since I moved to using xscreensaver everytime I sleep the computer won't lock when it comes back how can I get it to lock?
<guntbert> !pm | oHnoez
<ubottu> oHnoez: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gnosisistic> guntbert: gotcha.  thanks for the slow-speed recommendation :)  ill brb -- trying that
<Tommasa> prince_jammys: Ok... is there another way I could do that?
<prince_jammys> Tommasa: you can maybe use rsync if you'd like to see progress bars
<bobthefish> hello. I am having a sound problem. I had to reformat, and no sound is working at all. I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 as i did in the past, and it didnt work this time
<guntbert> gnosisistic: good luck
<Tommasa> prince_jammys: Thanks
<x2o> how do i do i update from hardy to intrepid?
<x2o> easyily
<Fallen[q]> Anyone know of a good Ndiswrapper tutorial?
<rewt> cyrus__, type "set"... you can probably add to that command_not_found_handle sub
<C-S-B> x2o, easily
<fearful> x2o, open the software sources in the System Preferences menu
<Droopsta915> How can I make Rhythm box play the songs in numerical order?
<unop> Tommasa, you could use it like this with tar tho.   (cd somewhere && tar cf - .) | pv .... | (cd elsewhere && tar xf -)
<fearful> x2o, Administration*
<Fallen[q]> Anyone know of a good Ndiswrapper tutorial?
<psywiped> nope fallen your boned
<Arancaytar> Hi. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I set my screen resolution to something too high, and now I can't get into the desktop. How can I reset my resolution in the shell? I have to use ircii right now, so please be patient with me. Thanks... :/
<homeskill> in vista can i just open explorer and type '\\<ip of ubuntu>' to share files, since ubuntu is on my network?
<erUSUL> Tommasa: use two tar commands... something like « tar cf - /home/$USER | pv | (cd /media/disk && tar xBf -)
<fearful> x2o, Administration*
<Fallen[q]> psywiped; Awesome
<fearful> since I moved to using xscreensaver everytime I sleep the computer won't lock when it comes back how can I get it to lock?
<C-S-B> x2o, just set in software sources what kind of upates to accept
<rewt> cyrus__, it's in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Tommasa> erUSUL: Thanks
<C-S-B> under the updates tab
<C-S-B> its set by default to only update LTS releases
<psywiped> why is a LTS better?
<bobthefish> I cant get audio to work after a format. I did the PulseAudio fix (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578) and it didnt help at all
<spozen> hey how do i check for dependencies, before installing a package?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how can I mount a dir from my Ubuntu system into Windows XP ?
<psywiped> spozen it tells you
<Seveas> spozen, apt-cache depends packagename_here
<bobthefish> spozen: it should do it automatically with synaptric
<rdw200169> Waelwulf, gnome-network-admin is the package
<spozen> ah thanks
<psywiped> ice man look up ext3 for windows
<rewt> Iceman_B^Ltop, you need samba to share your dir
<psywiped> iceman is it the same system or a remote cliant?
<rewt> heh, that'd be a good q to ask :)
<bobthefish> anyone mind helping he repair (the very broken) pulse audio on my system? I get no audio output at all
<bobthefish> ...
<Iceman_B^Ltop> psywiped: remote
<RussM> psywiped, I think it only defaults to "LTS Release Only" for upgrades if you fresh install on an LTS release. I guess the thought is that if you installed an LTS, then stability is what you want. When I installed a non-LTS release from scratch, it set the default to "Normal Releases"
<rewt> remote = samba
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ive got another box with 8.10 (normal) running somewhere in a dark room
<psywiped> iceman in termanal
<psywiped> "apt-get install samba"
<Iceman_B^Ltop> did that already
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but, where do I go now ?
<guntbert> !ask | oHnoez
<ubottu> oHnoez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to make like 5 GB free and share that with all my housemates here
<Iceman_B^Ltop> they all have WinXP clients
<unjustice> anyone here know how to setup RAID 1 after installation?
<psywiped> iceman its all right clicking from there
<unjustice> I have 3 hard drives...trying to figure out how to setup a RAID 1
<rdw200169> Waelwulf, here's where the file is that explains how to use wpasupplicant w/ /etc/network/interfaces: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<NativeAngels> is this right to change the permisions of i directory users can ftp to it > chmod 775 -r /home/username/public_html is this right
<psywiped> unjustice raid one is for 2 dirves
<kaveh> hi all
<Iceman_B^Ltop> psywiped: I'm not vncing to the Ubuntu machine, if thats what you assume
<kaveh> i have an external usb hd i get input/output error i can not mount it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im working on my laptop(XP pro) right now, can I do it from within windows? or do I need to configure something in Samba?
<psywiped> NativeAngels looks right i tend to change premmison in my ftp cliant tho
<unjustice> psywiped: I know, I want two of them to have RAID 1 mirror...but only one is setup
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: You'll need to configure your samba.. I mine to allow un-authenticated access, as a specific user, and set a disk quota for that user.
<psywiped> unjustice do you have 3 drives or 4
<kaveh> any one
<RussM> unjustice, I dunno if this is the most recent, but... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Iceman_B^Ltop> MoTec: alright, I'll take a look at the documentation
<unjustice> psywiped: I have 3 now, and a 4th one that I have not put into the comp yet
<bobthefish> kaveh: you most likely wont get a response here
<Zlogger> hi guys, is there a way to tile windows in gnome?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im such a noob with linux :)
<bobthefish> Ive been asking about an issue 2 and im ignored
<kaveh> bobthefish: where should i ask
<Iceman_B^Ltop> bobthefish: not nessecarily true, but if nobody is answering, then they dont know, msot likely
<rvn> sup, i love gnome, but hate the gnome logo. i'd like to replace it or remove it from it's position in the top right of most windows (specifically nautilus and epiphany), how could i go about this
<fearful> my computer not prompting for password after awakening from suspend any ideas, I already checked the gconf and all seemed correct
<bobthefish> kaveh: no idea, but try www.ubuntuforums.org
<sebsebseb> Iceman_B^Ltop: what do you want help with?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> samba, but i'll take a look at the docs
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: This is a good reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Iceman_B^Ltop> my initial question was answered
<Jordan_U> kaveh, Can you pastebin the output from "dmesg" ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, thanks again MoTec
<Fallen[q]> Anyone willing to help me get ndiswrapper up and running?
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: it shows the samba.conf and some settings like force user = whatever, force group = whatever, etc..
<psywiped> iceman i a little confused at what your trying to do
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], What chipset is your wireless card?
<MoTec> psywiped: he's trying to setup a public samba share with a 5gb quota.
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; how would I find that? I had it written down but lost the notecard >_<
<Iceman_B^Ltop> exactly
<psywiped> motec but he was saying hes on xp
<kaveh> Jordan_U: yeah just as ec
<MoTec> the clients are xp
<Iceman_B^Ltop> yeah, the share needs to be accesible from WinXP machines
<Iceman_B^Ltop> preferably automagically mounted, if that is possible
<psywiped> iceman whats the server runing
<MoTec> yeah, xp will remember the connection.. it helps that the share is unauthenticated.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Ubuntu 8.10, the Live CD install
<psywiped> iceman is it just a standerd ubuntu desktop or is it the server?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> desktop
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], It would be in the output of lspci ( don't paste the whole output, it would flood the channel, if you need help finding the chipset in the output use pastebin )
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but ive installed openssh server and samba packages
<MoTec> nano /etc/samba.conf and get busy :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> alrighty
<psywiped> iceman you need to select a folder to share on the ubuntu system
<kaveh> Jordan_U: http://rafb.net/p/NkSSMo13.html
<MoTec> cp /etc/samba.conf /etc/samba.conf.original first :)
<psywiped> and with ssh you can just sftp in to it iceman
<MoTec> yeah, he wants a windows share, tho
<Iceman_B^Ltop> yeah, its easier that  way
<Iceman_B^Ltop> also, I dont have a screen hooked up to the ubuntu system
<psywiped> sftp ftw
<Iceman_B^Ltop> only a UTP :)
<oHnoez> please help me with grub. Why does it give Can`t identify Device when i select Win7 ?
<Jordan_U> kaveh, Are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<bobthefish> ok, so i dont have sound right? no playback at all. i Followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 but it did nothing. what the hell am i suppost to do?
<Mike_921> How can I go about overriding an IP address with Ubuntu, back when I was in Windows I would do it at C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts, however I've tried /etc/hosts and it didn't work for me. Is there something I'm missing?
<psywiped> dam iceman reinstall it as a server verson much easer
<unjustice> RussM:
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: I have an ubuntu server doing just that for 5 lawyers, heh..
<unjustice> RussM: have you setup RAID before?
<MoTec> a public share they all.. um, share.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> psywiped: ah, yeah, but Its running now already, and I like having a GUI as backup, should I really need to get into the machine locally or whatever
<RussM> unjustice, software RAID, yes, I had a RAID1 for a while, just got some more disks and now I'm using a RAID5. I don't boot off of it, though, I just use it as a large storage for all my photos.
<MoTec> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<homeskill> why does the /etc/sudoers file say it MUST be edited with the visudo command as root. cant i just 'sudo vim /etc/sudoers'?
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: check out ebox :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I managed to get xforwaring working with xming as well so yeah, I'll stck with this for now
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks though
<Zlogger> Mike_921: you went about it the right way if you are trying to force a domain to a specific IP
<bobthefish> well, thanks for nothing everyone! bye!
<peteUK> q
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ah yes, I was in the middle of ebox, but got distracted, heh
<peteUK> exit
<MoTec> I tunnel the webmin (yeah, don't use webmin, use ebox) thru ssh, currently.. it's awesome.
<psywiped> 1bobthefish have you have you checked the prefrences settings and made sure that the voulme is turned up?
<Zlogger> Mike_921: sometimes my POS router will cache and that override doesnt work
<fearful> my computer not prompting for password after awakening from suspend any ideas, I already checked the gconf and all seemed correct
<Fallen[q]> how do I find my adapter chipset through my lspci output?
<Zlogger> not exactly sure why though
<homeskill> is ebox free
<oHnoez> Why does GRUB give a Can`t identify Device error when i select Win7 ?
<psywiped> motec how is ebox ive heard that webmin opens a lot of hackables
<spozen> exit
<Zlogger> psywiped: webmin just Sux in general
<Mike_921> Zlogger: I'm trying to force an IP onto another IP, but it didn't work for me.
<MoTec> i've not tried ebox.. i use webmin... but webmin is depreciated in ubuntu and we should use ebox instead. :)
<Fallen[q]> how do I find my adapter chipset through my lspci output?
<psywiped> yea gave webmin a try but didnt find it that usable would love to get cpannel on it but herd thats not supported
<MoTec> i do my maintenance using a shell, tho.
<slash3s> hey
<slash3s> help
<Zlogger> Mike_921: shoot, im not sure then ;/
<MoTec> webmin with the stressfree theme is nice, heh.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, nano, I forgot I need to learn that as well
<Iceman_B^Ltop> growing up with windows ftl :p
<Mike_921> Zlogger: Okay, thanks anyway.
<psywiped> yea ebox is free from what i was
<psywiped> yea ebox is free from what i saw
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)" is the line concerning your card
<fearful> !flood psywiped
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood psywiped
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: it's simple.. just read it's bottom two lines :)
<fearful> !flood | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fearful> my computer not prompting for password after awakening from suspend any ideas, I already checked the gconf and all seemed correct
<psywiped> fu fearful i was just croecting a miss type
<mike3> hey, question guys. I just updated to the newest version of Ubuntu but when I go to System/About Ubuntu it's showing the old information...
<psywiped> mike did you restart yet?
<mike3> psywiped: yes... It says i'm using Hardy 8.04
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], It looks like that card should be supported without ndiswarpper, why do you think you need ndiswrapper?
<mike3> That's not the newst right?
<Cpudan80> mike3: what did you upgrade from?
<psywiped> no 8.10 is
<Cpudan80> gutsy?
<mike3> Cpudan80: The updater in Ubuntu
<Mike_921> mike3: He means what version of Ubuntu did you upgrade from
<Cpudan80> yes but what version were you at before you ran the upgrader
<fearful> mike3, he ment what you had before the upgrade
<psywiped> mike3 what verson of ubuntu were you upgradeing from
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; Myself and Blizzkid have been going at it for quite awhile on possible solutions and after everything failed we figured that would be the problem
 * Cpudan80 hears an echo
<oHnoez> Why does GRUB give a Can`t identify Device error when i select Win7 ?
<mike3> Cpudan80: I have no idea. :) To be honest...
<ubuntu_> hi
<Cpudan80> mike3: run the upgrader again, it'll get Intrepid since you're now at Hardy
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can I get nano in colors via putty ?
<psywiped> mike shoud check that lts isnt selected
<Cpudan80> you have to step through all the intermediate released (unless you go from 6.06 to 8.04)
<mathias> .
<homeskill> i think putty handles its own colors
<mike3> Cpudan80: I did and it says my system is completely updated
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], Can you not see any wireless networks, not connect to them, etc. What isn't working
<homeskill> ive gotten vim in color in putty
<wolter> i installed a non-ubuntu compat-wireless because my m1530 was failing.. it gave system stalls with blinking lights. So, I compiled and installed one but now I can't use it.
<Cpudan80> mike3: since Interpid is not an LTS release, you cant see it in hardy
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dkg> Can I use ntldr as my boot loader? if so how?
<RussM> Iceman_B^Ltop, I get "ls" output in color, so I would expect nano could use color, too.
<Cpudan80> mike3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: I've not seen any color in nano.. like color-coding for sourcecode
<Iceman_B^Ltop> monochrome here though
<Iceman_B^Ltop> kay
<Iceman_B^Ltop> no matter
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; I had been able to connect to my Wireless network while using the LiveCD but after installing I was and still not able to connect to my network. Aswell as WICD can not identify any
<MoTec> I've never seen nano do any color
<fearful> Cpudan80, not even if he chooses Normal Update not Long Term Support?
<Cpudan80> fearful: well yes that is what he has to do
<MoTec> my irssi does color and bold.. as does my prompt and my ls
<psywiped> fearful were not sure he did
<Cpudan80> fearful: by default it is set to LTS only
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: you know about 'screen' yet?
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], That's odd, can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan" and "lsmod" ?
<MoTec> Since you're apparently going to use ssh :)
<Mike_921> How can I go about overriding an IP address with with another IP in Ubuntu, back when I was in Windows I would do it at C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts, however I've tried /etc/hosts and it didn't work for me. Is there something I'm missing?
<fearful> Cpudan80, yea I thought so
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; of course
<ma5t3rw1tt> j
<RussM> Iceman_B^Ltop, vim and xemacs certainly are in color in putty.
<mike3> Cpudan80: okay cool i'm upgrading now.
<psywiped> mike_921 are you trying to change where one ip address sends you to?
<dkg> how do I use windows ntldr instead of grub? or have ntldr load grub as an option?
<fearful> psywiped, did you read my pm?
<Cpudan80> mike3: great, have fun! :-P
<psywiped> yea its cool fearful
<mike3> Cpudan80: are you being sarcastic?
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m30a29a87
<Cpudan80> mike3: lol well... take it as you will
<fearful> I'm having troubles finding where to get this prompt for password on awake, I changed from gnome-screensaver to xscreensaver and no password now any ideas?
<Mike_921> psywiped: I think, I'm trying to connect to a server through a port but I want to override the IP of the server to another server with the same port.
<psywiped> mike-921 you just made my head hurt
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], I assume that if there is a wireless switch on your laptop it is set to on / enabled ?
<Cpudan80> fearful: system --> prefs --> screensaver --> Lock screen when active
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; I believe it is
<fearful> Cpudan80, that's the problem I stopped gnome-screensaver from running, I'm running xscreensaver as default now
<Iceman_B^Ltop> MoTec: yea, ive played with screen before
<Mike_921> psywiped: okay well let's say that it what I'm trying to do, how would I go about doing that?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> MoTec: only used irssi in screen though
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], Can you try booting from the oldest kernel in your grub menu ( which would be the one that the LiveCD used ) ?
<psywiped> mike im still not sure what your trying to do
<Cpudan80> fearful: ehhh no idea
<RussM> Mike_921, Are you trying to change the IP address that a name resolves to?
<murphydactyl> Hi I am getting weird redraw problems in hardy after installing latest nvidia driver (180.29). Gnome menus hilite but then don't unhilite.   Anybody know what's up?
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; 3 are listed, any way I can tell which one that would be?
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], It would be the one farthest down the list that does not say "recovery"
<psywiped> i like the os loader that windows uses is that bad?
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; including the one with memtest at the end?
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], No
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; Ok, be right back
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how can I tell what services are running?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> or, daemons
<wolter-ubuntu810> hi
<wolter-ubuntu810> can somebody help me with this? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers
<McShane> Iceman_B^Ltop: try htop
<Mike_921> RussM: I'm not really sure. Let's say I can connect to 1.1.1.1:5000 and I can want to connect to 1.1.1.2:5000 by overriding 1.1.1.1
<Mike_921> and I want to*
<Iceman_B^Ltop> well actually, I want to check if a specific service is running; ebox, samba and any webserver that ebox might have installed
<RussM> Mike_921, I think you'd need to write some iptables rules to do that...
<Mike_921> RussM: How could I do that?
<psywiped> mike_921 are you trying to get around a FW?
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; out of the 3 listed one was Recovery, the other Memtest and the first one the one that normally boots
<RussM> Mike_921, That's beyond my experience. I've read a little about it, but haven't actually tried it. Unless someone else here has some experience, you're probably going to have to follow some iptables guides.
<psywiped> mike_921 are you trying to get around a FireWall?
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: top
<Mike_921> psywiped: No, it's just the only way I can connect to the server
<taz_white95> Ubuntu 8.10 UDF Valume on a CD Any one know how to mount the beeb
<MoTec> sorry, i'm slow.. ehhe
<RussM> Mike_921, Are you running some piece of software that has an ip address hard-coded into it, and you can't change it?
<fearful> Any ideas why no password is prompted after suspend?
<psywiped> mike_921 we kind of need to know why your trying to do what your trying to do so we can figure out how to do it
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; out of the 3 listed one was Recovery, the other Memtest and the first one the one that normally boots
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], OK, I don't particularly like using ndiswrapper if it's not necessary but it might work. First we should find if there is a windows driver for your card that is known to work with ndiswrapper
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: ps -ef | grep Whatever
<psywiped> fearful because your not making use of the screen saver
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], I am looking now
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; Thank you I appreciate it
<fearful> psywiped, I'm back to using gnome-screensaver and having the same problem
<taz_white95> Any know how to mount a UDF format
<fearful> psywiped, was fine before I installed xscreensaver
<psywiped> because it goes to the lockout screen when the screensaver starts not when you suspend the comuter fearful
<Carstairs> any one help me with open arena problem?
<slash3s> hey
<slash3s> hi
<slash3s> i need help
<slash3s> i cant change my screen resolution
<slash3s> and i need it in 1024...
<credo> Carstairs: whats the problem?
<fearful> psywiped, I'm not sure I understand, before this I used to suspend or hibernate and everytime no matter if it was 1 minute or 2 hours I would get prompted for a password upon awake.
<Carstairs> screen is too dark cant see other players
<wolter-ubuntu810> how do i start the wpa_sufficient service?
<credo> Carstairs: try open up the console ant type /r_gamme 1.5
<psywiped> fearful have you looked in the forum yet?
<credo> Carstairs: r_gamma *
<fearful> psywiped, to be honest no
<credo> Carstairs: you can set it via graphic option in the menus
<Carstairs> will try it thanks credo
<slash3s> someone help me
<slash3s> :S
<slash3s> please
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ah MoTec: that was what I waslooking for
<Carstairs> no tried all those options
<Carstairs> in full screen it is too light
<slash3s> hello ?
<credo> you want windowed?
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: You're welcome... And I'm using irssi in screen right now :)
<russian_ulysses> !ubottu c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu c++
<Carstairs> yes
<slash3s> :S
<DiDiVp> hi people
<slash3s> hi
<slash3s> help me
<slash3s> :S
<FloodBot2> slash3s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<credo> its a bug in q3 engine where it will set gamma to 1 when windowed
<slash3s> i cannot change my screen resolution
<DiDiVp> slash3s, how?
<credo> maybe not a bug, a feature
<Carstairs> but it worked fine on earlier ubuntu
<Jampiter> IS there a way of viewing my current CPU temperature in Ubuntu?
<slash3s> :S
<slash3s> what's matter with you
<tritium> Jampiter: with lmsensors
<DiDiVp> slash3s, what happened?
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: you can filter out the grep itself by doing: ps -ef | grep -v | grep whatever
<Mike_921> psywiped: The server I'm trying to override is a server for a game and I'm trying to replace it with a server that I normally wouldn't have access to. The two servers have different IP's but the same port.
<slash3s> i need help
<Iceman_B^Ltop> cool
<slash3s> i cannot change my screen resolution
<credo> it acts randomly for me- sometimes it keeps the gamme, sometimes not
<MoTec> or use pgrep instead
<slash3s> is too small
<Jampiter> tritium: How do I do that?
<slash3s> and i need other
<tritium> !fixres | slash3s
<ubottu> slash3s: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tritium> !lmsensors | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Carstairs> wonder if it might be better putting earlier ubuntu back on?
<mike_hurley> i'm not sure what the term is for what i'm trying to do, but i want a ssh connection to bring my computer out of suspend
<mike_hurley> or accessing a samba share
<Jampiter> tritium: Thanks
<itsatrick> That was weird...I installed updates, but now my KDE is gone.  What happened?
<tritium> mike_hurley: wake on lan?
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: hmm, forget what I said.. it doesn't work for me :)
<credo> Carstairs: i dont suggest this
<mike_hurley> tritium: i don't know if that's what i want
<Iceman_B^Ltop> same
<credo> Carstairs: just play fullscreen, that a problem?
<ugliefrog> ok anyone know of a program like yahoo messenger i could use...i want to be able to use the mic so i can chat by voice
<Carstairs> yes full screen fps is 5
<Iceman_B^Ltop> isnt skype now available for linux ?
<DiDiVp> slash3s, There is a Gnome's tool to this
<sebsebseb> Iceman_B^Ltop: yes it is
<psywiped> yep iceman
<mike_hurley> tritium: i've read up on it and is that something ssh or samba would have to send to the machine?
<DiDiVp> Iceman_B^Ltop, I have skype here
<sebsebseb> Skype though lol
<sebsebseb> I know how to phone loads of countires for free
<Iceman_B^Ltop> well ugliefrog, there you go
<Royall> How would I start the CUPS service?
<credo> Carstairs: you have drivers installed for gpu?
<Carstairs> wouldnt know what they where?
<MegaMetals> What is something like "Speedfan" in windows ?
<MoTec> Royall: /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<credo> Carstairs: well you should know better
<roadrock> Royall: in a browser http://localhost:631  ...if cupsys is running you'll see it
<tritium> mike_hurley: no, it is separate from both
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im looking for that too MegaMetals
<DiDiVp> Royall, You can use the tool Services too
<Carstairs> why?
<ugliefrog> sigh
<furenku> After upgrading to Intrepid, the system hangs 90% of the time when shutting down... I already performed the suggested changes on the /etc/init.d/alsa-utils, but now am getting a blinking cursor, does anybody know about this?
<Royall> sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsd: command not found
<credo> Carstairs: nvidia or ati drivers
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hm, ebox seems to do exactly nothing
<Carstairs> im a noob to linux
<orudie> how do i unzip a .zip file  in terminal ?
<MoTec> sounds nonoptimal
<ganymede> orudie, unzip myzip.zip
<DiDiVp> Royall, System/Administration/Services
<mikewu> orudie: use the command unzip
<Carstairs> no proprietry drivers instlled at all
<roadrock> Royall: /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<Carstairs> all ubuntu
<psywiped> carstairs you should install them
<credo> yep
<Jordan_U> Fallen[q], Unfortunately I need to go, good luck
<credo> they you will have more fps in games
<credo> then*
<Royall> bash: /etc/init.d/cupsys: No such file or directory
<Carstairs> well i did that once before and it blew my video card up
<Royall> I may have disabled it somehow
<psywiped> carstairs the drivers are from the vid card maker
<Fallen[q]> Jordan_U; Ok thank you
<Carstairs> i know
<roadrock> Royall: apt-get install cupsys   not sure of the package name, search in synaptic
<fearful> psywiped, can't find the answer anywhere
<Carstairs> put them on and card stopped working
<psywiped> ther not gona make your card go poof
<Carstairs> wouldnt even boot
<credo> Carstairs: without them you can forget about gaming
<Carstairs> might have been a coinsidence
<Royall> cupsys is already the newest version.
<Carstairs> ok will try that
<yowshi> grrr i cant install kde from synpatic
<f_newton> and why not?
<Carstairs> just an after thought
<psywiped> yes you can yowshi
<Carstairs> whats best video card that works with ubuntu?
<yowshi> apprently not psywiped i just tried nd it said there were some dependencies i couldnt meet
<psywiped> i like my 9600gts carstairs
<f_newton> lol you are going to get a wide range of two basic brands Carstairs ... you have the nvidia school and the ati school
<roadrock> Royall: try looking in system - administration - services unlock it, and check cupsys
<Royall> cupsys isn't there
<yowshi> psywiped: oh i want kubuntu right? not kde?
<roadrock> Royall: im in hardy your mileage may vary
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, if I run aptitude right now, Im getting a red line in the bottom
<Carstairs> i have a radeon 700 in a box but it smells of burning
<f_newton> eventually ati will be but AMD still has a long way to go
<furenku> After upgrading to Intrepid, the system hangs 90% of the time when shutting down... I already performed the suggested changes on the /etc/init.d/alsa-utils, but now am getting a blinking cursor, does anybody know about this?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> probbaly because installed vim next to vim-tiny
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what is it telling me ?
<yowshi> trying to get both gnome and the new kde on so i can judge which one i ultimatly want
<f_newton> Carstairs, check the fan make sure it works
<Carstairs> it dont
<f_newton> well change the fan
<Carstairs> nor in another computer
<psywiped> ok yowshi repeat after me
<psywiped> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yowshi> no new taxes?
<Carstairs> throws a shoe at yowshi
<Royall> ok I got it
<yowshi> psywiped: cool thasnks installing kubuntu-desktop now
<f_newton> lol yowshi trying to impersonate gw bush?
<Mike_921> RossM: No, the server I'm trying to override is a server for a game and I'm trying to replace it with a server that I normally wouldn't have access to. The two servers have different IP's but the same port.
<yowshi> reagan said it first :)
<yowshi> i think
<roadrock> Royall: in a browser http://localhost:631  ...configure it.
<psywiped> yowshi i like gnome much more than kde
<n8tuserf> furenku-> during shutdown, can you get to ctrl+alt+f1 to see the status of shutdown?
<f_newton> well they were both fascists from the same cloth so.... find a soup line that still has soup and lets move on
<yowshi> psywiped: i did too last time i looked kde felt over cluttered ut they recently made kde 4 and i've been meaning to check it out
<roadrock> Royall: you may need to start it manually or reboot
<Royall> no I got it
<indiluged> Does anyone have stickam working in firefox?
<^Cheeky> indiluged, get flash 10
<psywiped> kde still takes tomany click to get to the programs
<Carstairs> off to try new graphics drivers thabks for the help
<f_newton> lol
<indiluged> ^Cheeky, i'm using the most recent version...yet when i go in the chat, the chat box isn't up and the mic doesn't work..
<sniper> spanish??
<tritium> sniper: in #ubuntu-es
<Guest34766> your help me for install theme for ubuntu?
<zerkoH> Helo, I had an issue where the Wireless on my EEEpc 1000Hd was not working, I followed this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html on fixing it, however now when  I connect the connection is VERY lagged and close to nothing, can someone help me resolve this?
<Guest34766> your help me for install theme for ubuntu?
<Guest34766> your help me for install theme for ubuntu?
<tritium> Guest34766: stop repeating
<Huufarted> Guest34766, what is your native language?
<f_newton> its not english thats for sure
<MoTec> probably l33t
<crdlb> zerkoH: which 'method' did you use?
<f_newton> ewww  a braindead eh?
<psywiped> i was thinking special
<latit> !es | Guest34766
<ubottu> Guest34766: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zerkoH> crdlb I used the second method
<IntuitiveNipple> !es
<Huufarted> !fr | Guest34766
<ubottu> Guest34766: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MoTec> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Huufarted> !de | Guest34766
<ubottu> Guest34766: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MoTec> lol
<Huufarted> we'll get it eventually.  :)
<zerkoH> Should I try method 1?
<indiluged> ****** thing sucks
<crdlb> zerkoH: ok, that should be the right approach, though you don't need to blacklist anything
<zerkoH> Well, its working
<zerkoH> Its just VERY lagged
<zerkoH> where should I start troubleshooting?
<psywiped> zerkoh at the begining
<zerkoH> ?
<MoTec> if you skip right to the end of the troubleshooting you're done
<latit> !comedians
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comedians
<zerkoH> right but how would I troubleshoot the lag.
<psywiped> zerkoh do you have another computer to do knowen good testing?
<zerkoH> yes
<psywiped> and is it good?
<zerkoH> if whats good
<zerkoH> the other computers internet connection?
<cd> who use debian
<psywiped> yep
<meoblast001> i just read mysqldump's help page and it doesnt say anything about specifying where you dump to...... is it possible to set this?
<zerkoH> yep
<cd> hi
<zerkoH> its not the network
<cd> who use debian
<zerkoH> its the laptop for sure, this specific ubuntu laptop
<f_newton> cd this is a debian type of distro
<cd> is it easy to learn
<f_newton> cd as easy as any other but it has good documentation in a wide range of languages
<erUSUL> !ot | cd
<ubottu> cd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<psywiped> cd go play with gentoo
<cd> oh  thank you
<cd> i use ubuntu
<cd> but i want to use debian
<erUSUL> cd: ask in #debian then
<cd> no  i will not
<cd> i get  thank you
<f_newton> cd, then install deb and get on with it....
<cd> yeah it's same in install
<psywiped> cd hit your drive up with gpart and install it
<f_newton> lol
<f_newton> that will work psywiped
<thesaint4444> hi guys, I am trying to install ubuntu on top of vista on my laptop and having some trouble. has anyone done this successfully? thanks.
<cd> sorry could you speak it with easy english
<psywiped> yea i did thesaint6666
<f_newton> thesaint4444, yes I do it frequently
<meoblast001> where does mysql dump databases to?
<subzero_> hi
<thesaint4444> f_newton, which method works best for you? thanks.
<psywiped> cd you put the lime in the coke you nut
<roadrock> meoblast001: use mysqladmin ...last time i used it.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> whats the command to start the gui control panel ?
<meoblast001> roadrock: i need to do this with 100% command line
<thesaint4444> f_newton, I need to use the vista partition shrink function but it does not seem to work to create some space for my ubuntu partition.
<psywiped> thesaint wubi is good to start but then if you can just resize your partition and install
<roadrock> meoblast001: exactly what i assumed yes. cli
<f_newton> I cut the hdd in half leaving the second half unpartitioned... I install the ubuntu cd then click on manual partition when that screen comes up.  I choose the unpartitioned space and partition it ext3 using / as my root partition
<n8tuserf> Iceman_B^Ltop-> clarify what you wanted done?
<f_newton> thesaint4444, do you have the original restore disk for your laptop ?
<meoblast001> roadrock: doesnt mysqladmin use php?
<cd>   i think i should change my name
<roadrock> meoblast001: not that i know of.
<psywiped> cd that would be a good idea use /nick
<thesaint4444> f_newton, it is a thinkpad x200 so I believe there is a built in restore partition...
<latit> whereis mysql?
<cd> just like this
<cd> oh no
<psywiped> latit on your computer
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to check my disk usage, but I'm not at my ubuntu box right now. I have X forwarded to this winxp machine im on and I have putty running. how do I see the disk usage thingy ?
<meoblast001> roadrock: ok... i'm reading through it's help and cant find one to backup databases
<roadrock> meoblast001: you're thinking of phpmysql or something
<thesaint4444> f_newton, can I use that to change the partition sizes?
<meoblast001> roadrock: ahh yes
<psywiped> thesaint go to controlpannel
<prince_jammys> Iceman_B^Ltop: the graphical one is called 'baobab', i think.
<thesaint4444> f_newton, and still keep my existing vista data and setup?
<cd> a try
<erUSUL> Iceman_B^Ltop: DISPLAY=host:1 baobab &
<n8tuserf> Iceman_B^Ltop -> disk usage == du   so on command line you type  du,  also look into df -h
<f_newton> well you need to use that to create your restore dvds and then you use something like a dos partitioner to wipe the drive and then separate it in to two partitions both primary... then install your restore disks on part one and when thats done install ubuntu on part 2
<meoblast001> roadrock: how do you make backups
<psywiped> yes thesaint
<roadrock> meoblast001: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/administrator/en/index.html  i forgets.
<f_newton> vista hogs the whole partition and misrepresents it
<thesaint4444> f_newton, yes that would certainly be a way to do it. I was hoping it would be easier.... lol
<psywiped> then go to administrator tools
<roadrock> meoblast001: the syntax is tricky remember the -p for password. and definetly set one
<f_newton> you can defrag it and then try to shrink it through the system tools storage snap in thesaint4444
<psywiped> thesaint Control Panel\Administrative Tools
<thesaint4444> f_newton, that is a good idea, I looked at that but could not find the defrag option - is it an add on or 'snap in' thanks...
<psywiped> then go to computer management thesaint
<n8tuserf> meoblast001 -> you said you read the manual for mysqldump?  did you somehow missed this:  shell> mysqldump --master-data=2 --all-databases > dumpfile
<Iceman_B^Ltop> prince_jammys: you were right, thanks
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: let me check again and see if that's in there
<thesaint4444> psywiped, that does not work, you have to defrag first I believe or disk shrink does not function.
<f_newton> defrag is in system tools right next to disk clean up thesaint4444
<thesaint4444> f_newton, got it thanks... - will give that a go now.
<f_newton> k
<psywiped> shrink works without a defrag it just wont give you as much space
<f_newton> hope you have time
<meoblast001> ok
<wermse> I have an Intel DG45FC motherboard with Ubuntu 8.10 running on it right now.  All is working fine but I am unable to get the optical audio or HDMI audio to work.  the normal audio jacks on the motherboard work fine.  Any idea where I could look to figure out how to make optical audio work?
<thesaint4444> psywiped, thanks - I could not get it to work...
<f_newton> psywiped, that is very dangerous and generally causes you to lose important registry info
<nephish> hey there all
<psywiped> no issues for me when i did it
<psywiped> hi nephish
<C-S-B> wermse, I have a similar issue on my vaio, I think audio over hdmi is pretty hit and miss
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: i really wouldnt calll this much of a backup
<f_newton> thesaint4444, you also need to check your hardware for compatibility w/linux
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: i don't see any of my data in there
<wermse> i'm mostly trying to make the optical audio work.  I've read in numerous places that people have it working but i cant find anywhere explaining how they managed to get it to work
<srid> hello there - I upgraded to Jaunty (9.04) and everything works except wireless: Network Manager shows list of available network, but when I select my wifi network, the connection keeps happening.. after 3 mins or so.. it failes. any idea why?
<yun-haow> selamat pagi,,, salam kenal buat semunya, salam kenal saya baru pertama kali main dsini,,
<n8tuserf> meoblast001 -> read the manual for more description
<psywiped> srid how strong is the sig/
<srid> psywiped ?
<thesaint4444> f_newton, yes done that - seems to be good from what I can gather...
<erUSUL> yun-haow: language?
<psywiped> the wifi signal srid
<sebsebseb> srid: wrong channel you want  #ubuntu+1  also  Jaunty hasn't been properly released yet, and not even beta, so expect bugs
<n8tuserf> !bahasa | yun-hao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bahasa
<C-S-B> wermse, triede compiling the latest alsa drivers?
<yun-haow> indonesian,,
<srid> psywiped, signal is normal. it used to work with 8.10
<nephish> hey again
<erUSUL> !in | yun-haow
<ubottu> yun-haow: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<C-S-B> wermse, whats the audio chipset
<wermse> C-S-B: I haven't tried yet.  I may give that a go
<erUSUL> !id | yun-haow
<ubottu> yun-haow: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<erUSUL> yun-haow: got it?
<C-S-B> I had to use the lastest alsa to get as good as I have now, not perfect as no mic input but better
<wermse> C-S-B: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<psywiped> i have the same issue on my hp system
<srid> sebsebseb, thanks, i'm asking in #ubuntu+1
<Tarawneh> Hi there . sorry for interrupting. I have to sudo /etc/init.d/networking start and sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start ever time I reboot my ubuntu  . networking is not started automatically
<sebsebseb> srid: no problem
<n8tuserf> Tarawneh -> look at your /etc/network/interfaces   then man interfaces for explanation
<nephish> Tarawneh, do you have the network-manager or did you remove it?
<Tarawneh> nephish: I removed it
<yun-haow> bagaimana saya masuk ke #ubuntu-id
<psywiped> later ubuntu people
<Tarawneh> n8tuserf: I will
<Tarawneh> :)
<nephish> Tarawenh what is in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<Bruce> how do i know what version of ubuntu server i have?
<Bruce> whats the command to see the version?
<erUSUL> yun-haow: you will have to use english here....
<erUSUL> !version
<fearful> Bruce, lsb_release -a
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nephish> Taraweneh, i dump mine too because i like to have static ip
<yun-haow> indonesian,,language
<Tarawneh> nephish: I have a static IP
<erUSUL> yun-haow: join #ubuntu-id to get help in indonesian
<Bruce> i have it to ubuntu 8.04.2 can i update it to 8.10 ?
<yun-haow> bagaimana saya bisa bergabung ke ubuntu-id?
<erUSUL> yun-haow: do « /join #ubuntu-id » on your irc client
<Tarawneh> nephish: same here
<n8tuserf> erUSUL -> the national indonesian language is called bahasa
<erUSUL> yun-haow: without the «»
<McShane> !id | yun-haow
<ubottu> yun-haow: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sebsebseb> Bruce: yes you can  upgrade 8.04.2 to 8.10
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> n8tuserf: nice to know but the channel is #ubuntu-id
<yun-haow> how i can join it?
<rww> yun-haow: type /join #ubuntu-id
<yun-haow> bagaimana saya bisa join ke sana,,
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Mem:    254104k total,   243556k used,    10548k free,    66392k buffers
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ^thats not good, right ?
<arooni> for those of you who use unison..... if i want to ignore all paths that begin with . EXCEPT for a few (such as .tomboy)... can i do this? if so which one do i put first (the ignore on .* or explicit path on .tomboy)?
<pegasus3000> hola a todos
<rdw200169> !es | pegasus3000
<ubottu> pegasus3000: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ice_cream> hi, having some difficulty joining an ms workgroup.. i have smbfs, i can access ntfs shares, set group in /etc/samba/smb.conf  , restarted networking, still cant join group
<nephish> hey all
<nephish> again
<abc2xyz> hii
<sebsebseb> hi
<ice_cream> do i need another package, like the bulky samba, just to join a workgroup
<Reformer81> I'm currently running Amarok 2.0.1 and would like to update it to 2.0.1.1.  But following the instructions on the Kubuntu website still only gives me 2.0.1.
<ikonia> Reformer81: if there is not an ubuntu package available it won't updat
<ikonia> update
<meoblast001> is it safe to have a mysql password listed in cleartext as a script my server will run to backup data?
<Reformer81> ikonia: The website says there is.
<ikonia> meoblast001: your call
<ikonia> Reformer81: what website ?
<meoblast001> ikonia: is it outragously dangerous?
<Reformer81> ikonia: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<dufourj> has anyone used the linksys gigabit nic with ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> meoblast001: only as safe as your servers setup and the people who use it
<meoblast001> ikonia: i'm the only one who logs in
<TruthTaco> what does i386 mean
<dufourj> please help!
<meoblast001> ikonia: i plan to store it in a home directory or something like that
<meoblast001> ikonia: most likely /root
<ikonia> meoblast001: depends how secure your server is
<meoblast001> ikonia: its a backup cronjob script
<dufourj> I need help using a linksys EG1032
<ikonia> Reformer81: are you using kubuntu ?
<meoblast001> ikonia: is there a way to mysqldump without the password or do you need it?
<dufourj> please help
<McShane> TruthTaco: in what context?
<ikonia> meoblast001: you can setup root so it doesn't need a password from local host
<Marine_> Is there a copy of the breezy repo's anywhere?
<sebsebseb> dufourj: wireless?
<ikonia> Marine_: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<dufourj> sebsebseb: no
<meoblast001> ikonia: how do i do that?
<TruthTaco> well i was looking at the add/remove software thing and it says this wont work with your computer type (i386)
<ikonia> meoblast001: "grant" mysql command
<Reformer81> ikonia: No, gnome.
<theacolyte> Trying to install build-essential on my ubuntu 8.04 server machine, and it says the package isn't found
<theacolyte> any ideas?
<meoblast001> ikonia: ?
<sebsebseb> TruthTaco: 32bit computer
<TruthTaco> ah
<ikonia> Reformer81: po1ssibly why you're having a problem - that repo is for the KDE 4.1 archive and it's aPPA
<Marine_> thanks ikonia
<Bruce> how do i know who is the root user?
<sebsebseb> TruthTaco: 32bit proccessor
<McShane> TruthTaco: then that means 32-bit, and the app you want may be 64-bit, or Power PC, etc.
<Bruce> i forget account in ubuntu
<TruthTaco> thanks
<Reformer81> ikonia: It's the exact same repo I used to install Amarok 2 in the first place.
<NitroGlyceriX> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> meoblast001: grant no paassword to root@localhost
<dufourj> sebsebseb: it is wired
<sebsebseb> Bruce: by default the root user is not enabled,  and sudo and gksudo are used instead
<roadrock> theacolyte: enable all the repos in/from synaptic should do it, then hit reload.
<Bruce> ok
<meoblast001> ikonia: is that more secure or less secure than storing it in clear text?
<sebsebseb> dufourj: which bit of hardware? a router?
<ikonia> meoblast001: again - your call, depends on how your server is setup for security
<victoria> hi
<roadrock> theacolyte: sorry, server version, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> victoria: hi
<dufourj> sebsebseb: a nic
<DVA5912> Will ports blocked on the host computer be blocked on the virtural client pc? ubuntu and windows xp rpo client in vmware
<ikonia> Reformer81: have you done a sudo apt-get update ?
<sebsebseb> dufourj: I don't know
<dufourj> sebsebseb: replacing my 10/100 with 10/100/1000
<dufourj> anyone else?
<dufourj> please help!
<ikonia> dufourj: with what ?
<dufourj> ikonia: installing a nic
<Reformer81> ikonia: Yes.
<sebsebseb> victoria: you want help with something?
<ikonia> dufourj: what's the problem
<dufourj> ikonia: a linksys eg1032 on ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> dufourj: what's the problem ?
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: yes I think  ports are blocked in the vm, that are blocked on the host.  your on about router ports?
<theacolyte> roadrock: think that's it... cdrom got commented
<ikonia> Reformer81: check the package with dpkg -l
<ikonia> Reformer81: see if your on the current
<dufourj> ikonia: the website doesnt list it as supported but neither is the one i am currently talking to you on
<DVA5912> sebsebseb: no my dell axim X5 wont sync with active sync on the client
<ikonia> dufourj: ok, so what's the problem ?
<theacolyte> roadrock: yep, thanks
<Reformer81> ikonia: Oh
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: remind me what active sync is
<DVA5912> How do i add port execptions in ip tables
<Reformer81> ikonia: Apparently I am lol
<ikonia> Reformer81: there we go then
<DVA5912> sebsebseb: it allows you to syncornize betwen you device and the windows machine
<DVA5912> and vise versa
<dufourj> ikonia: will it work at 1000mbps if i install it?
<ikonia> dufourj: try it
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: other ways to share stuff between the host Ubuntu and  your guest VM windows
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: I am talking about files
<victoria> sebsebseb: yes, and no :).. i mean maybe.. i am just confused, i let you know if i need help
<DVA5912> sebsebseb: i would use them but, my wirless card needs drivers that only windows can provide
<ikonia> dufourj: I wouldn't wory about 1000mbps if I was you as disk writes and reads on a home user kit will slow it down to 20mbps-ish at best
<sebsebseb> victoria: confused with what?
<DVA5912> sebsebseb: all i need to do is open the ports
<NoNick34234> hello
<fearful> !hi | NoNick34234
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: ndiswrapper is for  using Windows drivers with Linux
<ubottu> NoNick34234: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zamba> i need a tool to organize cd-roms, the contents on the different ones.. anyone know of such a tool?
<sebsebseb> NoNick34234: hi
<dufourj> ikonia: but the wireless transferrs at 300 wireless N
<DVA5912> sebsebseb: your not following. i think i just need to open ports
<mrpockets> theres a line that i need to replace with something involving emerald in CCM to get emerald window manager working yes?
<NoNick34234> i'm trying to install the ubuntu alt. cd, from a USB stick, and its not detecting a CD-ROM. is there a trick to fix that?
<zamba> one that scans the cd-/dvd disc and then creates a searchable index of the contents
<dufourj> and the NIC is 1000
<WarriorSlayer> guys there's any problem if i try to compile my own kernel under ubuntu?
<ikonia> dufourj: I doubt that - I think you'll find it's connected at 300mbps - not transfering
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: I woudn't recommend it
#ubuntu 2010-02-22
<darolu> asger: the one you summon with F3?
<ActionParsnip> asger, i found a page with source, you could compile it, or try: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ben_> thanks
<Dravekx> what permissions and group do i need to give /var/www so I can upload files via sftp?
<OerHeks> privete2 ganyremote  tru synaptics is also available.
<darolu> asger: if it is the one I think, it is a compiz plug in, isntall compizconfig-settings-manager package
<coldpizza72i> in grub "set root(x,y)" is what? if i want to put my sdb1 partition there?
<Dravekx> right now its root:root, but i can't upload anything with my user account
<con-man> what does this mean: fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet
<ActionParsnip> asger,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30510
<con-man> from wine
<neon__> does anyone knows how to watch netflix on ubuntu?
<ben_> switching from microsoft to linux has made me actually have to learn again, lol
<Dravekx> ben_, join the fun! lol
<private2> OerHeks: Okay, I will be sure to look at that as well. Thank you very much again.
<FeasibilityStudy> neon__: you can't
<FeasibilityStudy> Complain to Netflix
<asger> darolu, It's the one where u get a nice overview of all your current windows, and then u can choose 1..
<woodyjlw> ben_,  me too!  but it is a good experience
<bharat_> ubootu: the reason im having problems with enabling 3d desktop is bcoz i dont have xgl... how do i solve this?
<neon__> i will , i have installed moonlight latest and ies4linux without any luck
<Dravekx> anyone know what groups to set /var/www so i can upload and edit files via sftp?
<trism> coldpizza72i: sdb1 should be set root=(hd1,1)
<darolu> asger: yes it is the exposé one, it is a compiz plug in; install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bharat_> opps ubottu sorry!
<soreau> asger: It's called Scale
<neon__> i wil cancel my triel just because of it and make sure i let them know
<jrib> Dravekx: create a new group like www-editors
<FeasibilityStudy> neon__: The reason is that Moonlight for Linux does not include the DRM crap needed to decode the movies..
<jrib> !permissions > Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx, please see my private message
<bharat_> i have a studio 15 with an ati radeon hd4570
<asger> darolu, okay then. And how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> neon__,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythFlix
<agSilver> ben_ yah. a few tips. don't install drivers you download.
<asger> soreau, okay, thx
<FeasibilityStudy> neon__: I keep a windows partition here just for Netflix
<darolu> asger: open synaptic (system - admin - synaptic) and search for compizconfig-settings manager
<agSilver> ben_ just grab them out of repository as they are tested and stable
<asger> darolu, ok. i've done that
<neon__> i'm running virtualbox and is working, just piss me off that is no support for linux
<darolu> asger, is this what you mean? http://i46.tinypic.com/2u4stxc.png it is called "scale", go to system - preferences - compiz settings and go to windows section
<FeasibilityStudy> neon__: Netflix keeps saying they gonna support Linux, but it hasn't happened yet.
<Dravekx> jrib, so technically, I want ownership of /var/www, but I can leave the group as root, correct? that way I can 644 everything and still edit/upload files?
<asger> darolu, yeah, that's the one you linked. I already got scale, but then i guess i need to configure it in some special way, right
<Dravekx> that sounds right
<ben_> thanx
<darolu> asger: no special way, just the way you want to start it, it is on the first tab; I personally like the top-left corner and F3
<asger> darolu, ah. I already had it. I got it to work now. Thx alot
<sunshinepants> pretty sure netflix is going to update their site with html5
<infid> how can i make a file have the permissions/modifications it would if i had just created it, ie whatever my umask is?
<harisund> Anybody has any experience with Ubuntu Netbook Remix? Is it the "same" as regular Ubuntu? As in, are the repositories the same?
<blakkheim> harisund: same repositories
<infid> harisund: i use it, its' the same except the interface is configuerd for a smaller screen
<sunshinepants> harisund: yes it is, but it comes with a small menu instead of a normal desktop
<bharat_> how can i get xgl or aiglx for ati
<kuros> Hello...I'm trying to get pfSense running with virtualbox on Ubuntu 9.10. I have my cable modem and LAN hooked up to my host machine, and they work fine, but it doesn't seem to be bridging to the guest OS. Could anyone help with this?
<Dravekx> cool
<Dravekx> that worked
<amitshah08> help
<darolu> kuros: all my vm work automatic, so I don't really know how to do it but you can try asking in the #vbox channel
<kuros> darolu: THanks..I tried, but they were not able to help
<mustafa> Firefox 3.6 is out and when i check update it is not there
<darolu> !virtualbox | kuros
<ubottu> kuros: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dravekx> thanks :)
<darolu> kuros, maybe those links can help you
<FourierSeries> <= withdrawing my question. Thank you all!
<neil_d> I can't get pulseaudio to recognise my audio card an "ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)"   what can I do?
<kuros> Ubutto: Thanks, I'll take a look
<Lobo> hola
<dAlfaLaptop_> mustafa, that's because the Ubuntu devs have to make sure that it's reliable and safe enough to stick in their repos, to make sure there's less breakage for as many people as possible. It's the same for all packages in the repos
<Guest22382> o demonios
<Guest22382> ingles q no hera un chat en spanol
<Guest22382> ?
<Nitsuga> !es | Guest22382
<ubottu> Guest22382: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dantix> hi all, I'm on an LG netbook, recently it's upgraded to Karmic and never could do it to hibernate again. what could be wrong?
<rolandixor> hi
<rolandixor> anyone need help?
<dantix> yep, I need
<dantix> hi all, I'm on an LG netbook, recently it's upgraded to Karmic and never could do it to hibernate again. what could be wrong?
<rolandixor> how big is your RAM and swap space?
<dantix> let me see
<rolandixor> also it might help to know your graphics
<datta> can anyone please help me with gnome, which is kind of fuzzy?
<militant> ok googling is showing that pulseaudio can go as high as 480%.  is there a way to specify a volume level to be considered '100%' in the gnome volume controls?
<rolandixor> sometimes a bad graphics driver can prevent hibernation
<dantix> rolandixor: I have 1GB RAM and 1.6GB swap
<datta> check this image please to and help me http://yfrog.com/jt18840156p
<datta> when i go to appearance, it gets fixed
<dantix> rolandixor: when my netbook ran the early version never have the problem, ow can I upgrade just the video driver?
<Ten-Eight> datta: img looks fine to me...nice and sharp.
<Ten-Eight> when is it fuzzy?
<rolandixor> hmm you said netbook?
<datta> but can anyone tell me
<rolandixor> what kind of netbook is it?
<Ten-Eight> datta: tell you what?
<dantix> LG X110
<dAlfaLaptop_> datta, What's the problem? The theme?
<datta> the fuzziness is that what i picked, the theme was not there and at first it gave a warning that the gnome applet crashed
<datta> i logged back it and picked the theme again, fixed it, thanks
<Ten-Eight> datta: glad you got it worked out.
<Ten-Eight> datta: where'd you get the wallpaper?
<voidprayer> is there a kernel-space alternative to fbterm/jfbterm? i would like it to start when initramfs loaded.
<datta> in synaptic i get this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<datta> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<datta> and pressing the close, closes everything of synaptic
<hannes815> hay, can you guys tell me where to find the deb package for karmic on this website? http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<blakkheim> hannes815: ... it's right on the page
<datta> this is what i get when i put the dpkg --configure -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381271/
<hannes815> i only see it for 8.10
<hannes815> not for karmic
<blakkheim> hannes815: it says 8.10+
<datta> does this mean i have to uninstall realplay?
<hannes815> blakkheim: oh sorry.. my bad.
<hannes815> it's gettin late :p
<klappi> is there an easy way to disable and enable pulseaudio?
<sixzerofour> how do i determine my video card and get drivers for thenm?
<sixzerofour> all i know is its nvidia
<sixzerofour> i'm on a laptop
<blakkheim> sixzerofour: lspci
<klappi> sixhat: you can try lspci to get the model
<ardchoille> sixzerofour:  lspci | grep -i vga
<sixzerofour> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<sixzerofour> now what?
<blakkheim> sixzerofour: now you know
<sixzerofour> but how do i get nvidia drivers?
<blakkheim> !nvidia > sixzerofour
<ardchoille> !nvidia | sixzerofour
<ubottu> sixzerofour, please see my private message
<sixzerofour> i am assuming something in apt=get
<ubottu> sixzerofour: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blakkheim> too slow
<Younder> blakkheim, well a Nvidea 530 backed by a tesl is pretty fast..
<jimi_> How can I keep pidgin from showing messages in the notify window until I click it? Pidgin is setup to hide messages and only show in systray, ut is there an ubuntu setting i need to change?
<Younder> tesla
<sixzerofour> um, i'm on kubuntu, i don't have whats lsited in this hotto
<sixzerofour> howto
<neezer> I can use sftp and browse to a file on my server and play it directly from there when using ubuntu....when I try to do it from a windows machine using winscp, I can't do this....is there another way to use sftp or something like that to use my ssh tunnel to play a movie from my server on my windows laptop?
<blakkheim> neezer: /join ##windows
<darolu> jimi_:play with pidging options, I haven't used it in a long time but I think those notifications are created by a plug in
<rolandixor> anyone need help?
<sixzerofour> me
<sixzerofour> trying to install nvidia drivers on  kubuntu, its telling me to go to hardware settings, but i don't have a hardware settings in my system settings
<meganerd> neezer: there is an sshfs like project for Windows, I have not tried it since I have sshfs on my Ubuntu laptop :)
<ardchoille> sixzerofour: you need to ask how to do that in #kubuntu
<Ten-Eight> sixzerofour: you have no hardware drivers section in your system>admin section?
<sixzerofour> no one ever talks there
<sixzerofour> correct Ten-Eight
<ardchoille> Ten-Eight: he's on kubuntu
<Ten-Eight> aahh...sorry, missed that part archoille.
<darolu> sixzerofour: open a terminal, and type "jockey-kde"
<ardchoille> sixzerofour: the advice  you recieve here is for ubuntu, you need kubuntu advice so you need to be in #kubuntu
<rolandixor> easier to press alt+f2
<rolandixor> and type the same command
<Dr_Willis> I hate it when guides tell you to use a menu item and dont mention the actual name of the command
<Dr_Willis> :)
<darolu> sixzerofour: I'd recommend going to the kubuntu channel, mos of use use GNOME
<blakkheim> agreed Dr_Willis
<rolandixor> I use both
<Dr_Willis> also hate it when the menu items use a radically diffrent name then the name of the actual binary
<rolandixor> but you are right
<darolu> Dr_Willis, that's very confusing
<sixzerofour> daru its searching for drivers
<sixzerofour> darolu:
<Dr_Willis> The i recall ages ago KDE (i think) had stuff like  Kate (A Full featured and Fun Text Editor)
<rolandixor> if you have a newer card, use the newest driver
<Dr_Willis> Like we needed a LONG description. :)
<sixzerofour> oops, i guess i have to sudo this command
<rolandixor> even if it's a beta
<klappi> Ten-Eight: try /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<d4m0n> anyone help me with a driver install prblm?
<rolandixor> it should have asked for your password
<darolu> sixzerofour: hopefully it'll find what you need, if it doesn't work you can always go to nvidia.com and download the latest driver
<sixzerofour> its working
<rolandixor> best to just install it from the repo
<sixzerofour> thx
<rolandixor> the drivers from the site cause problems when you upgrade to lucid
<sixzerofour> lucid?
<blakkheim> !lucid
<rolandixor> I'm running lucid now and had to recover libGL.so to get back to KDE
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<sixzerofour> ah
<rolandixor> oh
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<rolandixor> wow no discussing it here I si
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<rolandixor> *see
<dsnyders> HI all.  I have a GeForce2 MX, and when I start up kpovmodeler I get doubled images (See http://imagebin.org/85792 ).  I am currently using Ubuntu 9.04 and nVidia's proprietary drivers.  Will the nouveau or nv drivers fix this?
<d4m0n> anyone help me with a driver install prblm?
<mattwj2002> I just bought a brand new 1.5 TB hard drive
<mattwj2002> :)
<blakkheim> d4m0n: just ask
<enkidu> hi there, I still didnt solved problem with udev not starting during bootup
<sixzerofour> time to reboot :)
<sixzerofour> brb
<d4m0n> I'm following instructions to install ati driver (ubuntu 9.10)
<rolandixor> dnsyders: probably not xD
<glphvgacs> hi, followed this [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing drivers for the BCM4311,4312,4321,4322 Cards] with no joy
<d4m0n> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic
<mattwj2002> I want forgot this drive to a native Windows partition but I don't know what will be better for Ubuntu FAT32 or NTFS
<glphvgacs> I have 4312 installed do I need NdisWrapper?
<d4m0n> i get  >>  Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run
<enkidu> reboot have sense in three situations: kernel upgrade, glibc update, moving computer
<dsnyders> rolandixor, So kpovmodeler is broken in 9.04?
<glphvgacs> or simply installing bcmwl-kernel-source is enought
<blakkheim> mattwj2002: ntfs if you have any single files bigger than 4gb
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> is ntfs stable though?
<blakkheim> mattwj2002: yes
<enkidu> d4m0n: maybe file is named difeerent?
<mattwj2002> answers that questions :)
<mattwj2002> *question
<dsnyders> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<d4m0n> omg :) ahaha thx
<d4m0n> doh!
<glphvgacs> installing bcmwl-kernel-source I can see BCM4312 Linux driver being installed
<lumee> hi, anybody knows where is located Trash bin directory on Ubuntu 9.10 ? ~/.Trash directory is not present in my home
<Dr_Willis> Ms says ntfs is stable. :)
<Dr_Willis> !trash | lumee
<ubottu> lumee: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<glphvgacs> so what's the problem?
<enkidu> d4m0n: anyways you shouldnt use 'sh ./file' as it may cause problems
<zruty> Not authorized when trying to mount a disk in Nautilus. What to do?
<lumee> Thanks ubottu
<lumee> up ubotty is a bot hahahaha, thanks Dr_Willis
<mattwj2002> question guys
<rolandixor> hi seiflotfy *freaks out*
<mattwj2002> what won't gparted let me create an ntfs partition?
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  you dont have the extra ntfs tools installed for it to use
<Jordan_U> mattwj2002, You probably need to install ntfsprogs
<mattwj2002> thanks
<sixofour> darolu: it worked
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  install the tools.. restart gparted
<sixofour> darolu:  is there a command to see the speed of the gpu and the ram?
<glphvgacs> ok now it say UNCLAIMED
<SadPanda> Hi Im looking for help with the update manager. new ubuntu user
<rolandixor> sixofour try nvidia-settings
<blakkheim> SadPanda: what's wrong
<rolandixor> it will show you the speed of your GPU
<blakkheim> sixofour: lshw
<militant> rolandixor: didn't have any effect on actual volume output at 100% ... but it was a really good stab at it :D
<rolandixor> hmm didn't remember that command existed lol
<SadPanda> I get the following message up to on the navigation bar: 'E:Type 'Reading' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Scunizi> What command do I use to get a cli report on total installed ram?
<nixjr> why does the system use swap when i have sufficent available memory?
<blakkheim> SadPanda: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SadPanda> one sec
<blakkheim> Scunizi: free -m
<Scunizi> blakkheim: thanks
<enkidu> nixjr: because swap is for long-time-unused pages
<SadPanda> blakkheim http://pastebin.com/m6ae54d7d
<Jordan_U> nixjr, You can set "swappiness" to zero and it will only use it when it's absolutely needed.
<enkidu> you can run 'sudo swapoff -a' if you think, that it slows your system, but it is non-recommended
<dsnyders> How do I turn off compiz?
<blakkheim> SadPanda: http://pastebin.com/m13be175 fixed
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely seen linux swap unless memory is used up.. windows on the other hand.. uses swap  even whenyou got 5+gb....
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  metacity --replace      is one way
<blakkheim> SadPanda: i just commented out the cdrom line and took out three unneeded lines at the bottom
<enkidu> Jordan_U, swappiness is usable, if you have tmpfs ramdisk
<glphvgacs> I just installed  bcmwl-kernel-source and it actually says BCM4312 Linux driver being installed, reboot and lshw -C Network says BCM4312 UNCLAIMED, why? (running 9.10)
<rolandixor> dsnyders: simply run metacity --replace
<rolandixor> if you are on GNOME that is
<rolandixor> or you can use the appearance settings
<rolandixor> and choose none
<rolandixor> under effects
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, How would I turn it back on again?
<rolandixor> set effects to normal or higher
<enkidu> so, noone knows, why udev is not starting with init?
<SadPanda> blakkheim  Its telling me I do not have permission. Current user is only user
<sixofour> in fisks me what program i want to use?... how do i fix this?refox or any other app that has a "go to folder" option, when ever that option is clicked, it a
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  compiz --replace
<blakkheim> SadPanda: you need to use sudo
<sixofour> er..my text just got broken...
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  or install/use the 'fusion-icon' tool
<SadPanda> k
<rolandixor> fusion icon is the bomb - use it
<racerd> hi
<li_bai> anyone watching or listening to the canada/usa hockey game right now? moonlight is not working for me
<sixofour> in firefox or any program which has a "go to folder" type option, it asks me what program i want to use upon click this option...how do i fix this?
<racerd> how do you reload your sound in terminal?
<sixofour> clicking*
<junior1987sh> How do i install skype on ubuntu 9.10
<junior1987sh> ?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<enkidu> li_bai: moonlight is evil </flame>
<dsnyders> rolandixor, How do I set up  fusion icon?  apt-get install fusion?
<li_bai> enkidu: it sure is. do you know where i can watch or listen to the coverage?
<racerd> is there a command to do that?
<racerd> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mOOey> dsnyders sudo apt-get install (package)
<Amadiro> Good evening. I was wondering, on karmic, what is the preferred way of managing daemons? I remember previous versions of ubuntu I have used, use to have some sort of interface for managing what system daemons should be started upon bootup, but I can't seem to find it now.
<blakkheim> Amadiro: sysv-rc-conf works
<Amadiro> blakkheim, ok, thanks.
<enkidu> li_bai: probably there are many sites, unfortunately, I have to limit my streaming to university network
<SadPanda> blakkheim thank you so much for the help.
<racerd> does anyone know how to reload your sound?
<blakkheim> SadPanda: np
<enkidu> racerd: service alsa-utils restart
<Typos_King> Amadiro:   also you  could try 'bum', no that I liked it, sysv-rc-conf is what I use
<Typos_King> bum is in the karmic apt db
<Amadiro> Typos_King, I think I'll just remove the symlinks manually.
<enkidu> Amadiro: bad idea
<Amadiro> enkidu, why's that?
<racerd> ty
<li_bai> enkidu: ugh. i think i'll just have to settle for an auto-updating scoreboard... :-/
<dsnyders> mOOey, I know how to use apt-get.  What I don't know is the how to get the fusion icon.
<enkidu> on dependency based boot u will finish like me
<enkidu> starting udev manually >.<
<Typos_King> dsnyders:   isn't that WM menu dependent?
<Roasted> Does anybody know if I can edit the color of the text in my top panel with the Dust theme? I like the dust theme but I want to make the text brighter, and no settings in the theme settings change it.
<racerd> not working
<Amadiro> hmm...
<phoenix91290> I LOVE LINUX!
<madjoe> can I use GTK based screensaver if I use Emerald engine for my theme?
<Nitsuga> dsnyders, the package is called fusion-icon
<dsnyders> Nitsuga, Thanks, I just found that via google.
<madjoe> anyone?
<Typos_King> dsnyders:    for all icons you can just check under /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<sixofour> in firefox or any program which has a "go to folder" type option, it asks me what program i want to use upon clicking this option...how do i fix this?
<enkidu> firefox and its support for xdg is legendary - as dragons >.<
<Typos_King> sixofour:  upon clicking what option?
<Amadiro> hm, if I disable a service using `bum`, it's still there, and bum shows it as "activated" again next time I start it.
<enkidu> everyone heard, noone seen
<sixofour> "open contasining folder"
<sixofour> from the firefox download page
<sixofour> and from the ant-bat download buttom
<sixofour> ant-bar
<Typos_King> Amadiro:   also you  could try 'bum', no that I liked it, sysv-rc-conf is what I use    <---- :|
<Amadiro> Typos_King, yeah, I'll try that, thanks.
<Nitsuga> sixofour, open ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<datta> does anyone know why when i open any synaptic or app install, it says: This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<Nitsuga> look for the inode/directory line
<Nitsuga> and set it to inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<datta> i logged out a couple of times to make the system restart but still no help
<phoenix91290> could anyone recommend a good beginners book on linux?
<Typos_King> datta:    means, aptitude/synaptics/adept/else  are just front-end for dpkg, and dpkg uses a lock file and only 1 frontend can use it at any given time
<mOOey> datta - do you have your automatic updates on when this happens?
<Kugelschreiber> hi there .. first: sry 4 my bad english .. how do i copy Partition A (ubuntu) to my new created Partiton B, all i have to do is copy all to my new ext4 partition, editing etc/fstab and then i must run grub-mkconfig, right?
<enkidu> phoenix91290, I wont recommend any, I learned linux by trial-and-errors
<datta> mOOey, i do not see any
<datta> even the update notifier is off
<Kugelschreiber> or better: how do i copy ubuntu (which is on partition a) to partition b
<Nitsuga> Kugelschreiber, use a live-cd or avoid copying the contents of /proc, /sys and /dev
<Dr_Willis> Kugelschreiber:  theres numerous ways to do that.  But some may need extra tweaking
<Typos_King> Kugelschreiber:    dd it |
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<phoenix91290> Now that's a good way to learn!
<Dr_Willis> theres also partimage fsarchiver, and other more full featured backup tools
<enkidu> Kugelschreiber: for changing filesystem, do NOT use dd or any other image-copy tools
<jimi_> How can I keep pidgin from showing messages in the notify window until I click it? Pidgin is setup to hide messages and only show in systray, ut is there an ubuntu setting i need to change?
<Typos_King> Kugelschreiber:    as Nitsuga  pointed out, do not do it while 'a' is mounted
<enkidu> Typos_King: why? there is nothing wrong in copying
<Kugelschreiber> there's no way to copy my ubuntu installation with my installed ubuntu?
<enkidu> Kugelschreiber: you can safely copy your data
<Dr_Willis> Kugelschreiber:  yes theres proberly ways. Thers proberly guides on how to do it and what pitfalls to avoide also.
<Typos_King> enkidu:    isn't it? ..... maybe I missed his purpose
<enkidu> just dont copy /proc /sys and /dev
<Dr_Willis> Special system dirs can cause issues like enkidu  says. then thers various cache files that proberly dont need copied either
<Kugelschreiber> i want to transfer ubuntu to another partition, so i must copy /proc /sys and /dev, right?
<Dr_Willis> Kugelschreiber:  those are special dirs handled in spefial ways
<enkidu> cache files can be copied, its just bloating process
<datta> any help with that? please anyone with the error: This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<enkidu> Kugelschreiber: /proc /sys and /dev are recreated every bootup, so do not copy them
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/search?q=clone+ubuntu+install -- First hit looks good..
<datta> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<datta> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<datta> this error comes up when i try to install something through terminal
<enkidu> Dr_Willis: but it is not simple DD cloning, its filesystem change I see
<Typos_King> datta:   check your processes, more likely there's anotehr frontend using the same app, and the lock file won't allow two
<Dr_Willis> yep thers simple with dd.. and tweaks.. or using more powerfiull tools...
<datta> Typos_King: what type of name should it be?
<enkidu> Dr_Willis: I said about thing, Kugelschreiber is going to do
<Kugelschreiber> enkidu, my new partition has the same filesystem than my partition in which ubuntu is installed
<Dr_Willis> partimage or fsarchiver  are also decent tools to use from what i hear. I rarely 'clone' a installed system to a different hd.
<Kugelschreiber> hope correct english :P
<enkidu> Kugelschreiber: now you say that?
<Typos_King> datta:   .... ah..... can't say.... offhand what I can think of, is some apt-get frontend.... try  installing 'qps'  which is a visual process manager, and shows more than 'top' does
<enkidu> you can safely dump image between disks
<Dr_Willis> You can clone at the 'filesystem' level. or at the 'drive image' level :) each has pros and cons
<datta> Typos_King, okay
<militant> hummmm just when i get karmic running how i want, with all my extras and a really slick theme and everything going spiffy... i decide i'd rather run arch.
<datta> Typos_King: the problem is i cant install anything
<Dr_Willis> militant:  sorry no refunds. :P
<Typos_King> datta:  .... can  you provide a paste of the 'top' list?
<richard123> I seemed to have disabled the nVidia driver somehow - can anyone help me work through it? Thank you.
<Typos_King> or some other gui process listing
<militant> Dr_Willis: screw that, i want my money back!  i actually love ubuntu though
<Typos_King> richard123:   how do you know is disabled?
<datta> Typos_King, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/381287/
<datta> this is as far as i could go
<funkycat90210> I am thinking of installing 10.4 since I need that otherwise my new laptop won't work with ubuntu. But it's alpha, what's the process for going from alpha to stable?
<Dr_Willis> funkycat90210:  apt-get update, apt-get upgrade....
<enkidu> funkycat90210: alpha === 'will eat your hamster'
<Dr_Willis> funkycat90210:  same as regular updates..
<funkycat90210> Dr_Willis, nice
<richard123> typos king: Invidia x server settings says so: also when I boot i get a message I am in low graphics mode.
<funkycat90210> enkidu, it coudlnt be worse than windows 7
<Typos_King> datta:    nothing conflicting there :|
<Dr_Willis> funkycat90210:  thers about 200+mb of updates every day on 10.04  from what ive been seeing
<datta> Typos_King, i have no idea what the problem is
<Nitsuga> funkycat90210, and it WILL be worse than Windows 7
<Dr_Willis> funkycat90210:  i think the next release/milestone is in a few days.
<funkycat90210> hmm i might just run ubuntu 9.10 from vmware in windows if it's that bad. I really dislike windows, I just got a "that program is being used by something else!" despite no other programs running
<Nitsuga> MS gave you a almos-done copy of its OS
<ejv> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Nitsuga> you are about to use a not-already-finished os
<Dr_Willis> ive had no major issues on 10.04 on my netbook.. yet. :)  But you are warned
<ejv> wth is a lynx
 * ejv googles
<datta> does anyone know what gvfs-fuse-daemon can do? i shows me that the waiting channel is futex-wait
<datta> futex_wait
<Dr_Willis> ejv:  a wildcat with a short tail and tuffs on the ears
<Nitsuga> it donesn''t have everything is planned to 10.04 and may give troble anytime
<enkidu> ejv: its funky text-based-browser
<funkycat90210> Dr_Willis, sounds like a better experience than my 2 hours of windows 7 experience
<enkidu> developed and used by VI Church members
<ejv> http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/staticfiles/NGS/Shared/StaticFiles/animals/images/primary/lynx-baby.jpg <--- AWWWW :D
<ejv> cute :D
<enkidu> ejv: tinyurl pls ;] irssi is breaking URLs
<Typos_King> datta:     try doing a    ->  sudo lsof | grep -i lock  <---   to see which process may show up using it
<metricpiano> anyone know the status of the gimpshop program?
<richard123> typos_king: Invidia x server settings says so: also when I boot i get a message I am in low graphics mode.
<ejv> enkidu: http://tinyurl.com/2jwgpf
<coz_> hey guys... I have an intel 82801db-ich4 audo card on this system.  it was working well until a day or so ago with updates...I read many reports on this card on just about evey distribution ...they reconmmended enabling proposed repo for karmic with newer kernel for this audio..but that isnt working either...there is always sound..but sometimes it is not recognized  by alsamixer...also cairo dock alsa plugin gets disabled intermitently...maybe every
<coz_>  15 or 20 minutes
<Dr_Willis> weechat has a script that takes long url's like that and auto -tinyurls them :)
<enkidu> ejv: thx
<enkidu> coz_: use OSS4
<ejv> i do the original url's because people typically don't trust tinyurl's heheh
<Earthen> does ubuntu come with a repair option?
<coz_> enkidu,  oh?
<datta> Typos_King http://paste.ubuntu.com/381288/ this is what comes up
<coz_> enkidu, let me google that :)
<funkycat90210> if you get a new laptop with the newer core i3/i5's, ubuntu will not support the integrated intel video chips, you need kernel version 2.6.32+
<enkidu> coz_: its another audio driver infrastructure
<Typos_King> richard123:    you can try checking /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<ejv> the lynx looks like some sort of devil cat, friggin' awesome! :D
<ejv> how do i get me one...
<metricpiano> Earthen: what are you trying to repair?
<richard123> Typos_king: what exactly do I do I am not a techie?
<datta> Typos_King actually the problem started when i wanted to install realplayer
<Earthen> friend of mine was runing ubuntu but now it's broken, when it restarts it says it cannot find the root file system
<Typos_King> richard123:     usually on that file, it has certain modules that are being blocked due to known past issues
<ejv> Earthen: ouch! :(
<Typos_King> datta:   it shows synaptic is using it.... sooo
<Nitsuga> Earthen, is he using wubi?
<Nitsuga> the Windows UBuntu Installer?
<Earthen> ejv, Nitsuga  no
<SomeKittens> quick question, is there a line for being helped?
<metricpiano> !ask > SomeKittens
<ubottu> SomeKittens, please see my private message
<richard123> Typos_king: where do I find the file- what is the main directory I look for? Thank you.
<blakkheim> SomeKittens: just ask your question
<datta> Typos_King: any suggestion would be helpful and thank you for helping me this much
<Earthen> Nitsuga,  running karmic 9.10
<Nitsuga> Earthen, so it is installed on ins own partition
<Typos_King> richard123:    you can try checking /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<racerd> what is a good ftp client to use?
<blakkheim> racerd: i like ncftp
<ejv> racerd: lftp, filezilla
<racerd> lftp?
<datta> racerd, you could use filezilla
<Nitsuga> Earthen, use a live-cd to see if that partition is mountable and exists
<metricpiano> racerd: you can ftp with file browser... I like it b/c it's one window
<richard123> Typos-king: what comes before /etc - where is it on the file system?
<Earthen> Nitsuga,  yes and it and duel boot with windows and windows run's fine so the hard drive is good
<purpzey> Is it bad to transfer several gigs worth of files using an NSF mount, from one machine to another locally?
<Nitsuga> if it does, only he has to do is to fix the bootloader
<datta> racerd, try any firefox ftp client
<Typos_King> datta:    close synaptic completely :), close your terminal, and retry on either
<Earthen> Nitsuga, did that the partiton is there and mountable
<Nitsuga> purpzey, I do that everytime
<ejv> in the words of stanley from the office... "did i stutter?!"
<ejv> xD
<blakkheim> ...
<datta> Typos_King: they are both closed completely
<Rocafort8> every time i try to open GNU Solfege it throws me "No module named _solfege_c_midi"
<Typos_King> richard123:  nothing hehehe,  is just / :) is the root folder, or in win32 speak, is C:\
<Nitsuga> Earthen, do you know which is its device name (/dev/xxx)
<Earthen> Nitsuga, from what we gathered it seems like grub cannot find the UUID
<purpzey> Nitsuga: It'll be tremendously slow though, right, I mean, no matter how I transfer it?
<racerd> yeah i know i can use the web browser
<SomeKittens> I've got two partitions.  Installed 9.04 on one, worked fine until I installed XP on another, now I can't boot to Ubuntu.  I've tried Super Grub Disk, Auto Super Grub Disk, and booting several variations off of several different USB sticks.  I still have not been able to install GRUB.
<datta> Typos_King: i think i should restart to fix this, okay will come back soon
<Earthen> Nitsuga, /dev/sda6/
<Typos_King> datta:    try rerunning the lsof command, to see if  it's still in use
<Nitsuga> purpzey, it depends of your connection
<racerd> but sometimes i have problems with downloading from my coworker's ftp files
<Typos_King> datta:    don't forget to install 'qps' hehe
<Nitsuga> purpzey, if you have a Gigabit LAN it will be as fast as the hard drive
<enkidu> SomeKittens: use livecd, chroot to your Ubuntu drive, run grub
<purpzey> Nitsuga: I see. That depends on my router model?
<Earthen> Nitsuga, guess that's no Ubuntu repair system button in the Live cd is ther LOL
<SomeKittens> I've used liveUSB (don't have any cd's handy)
<enkidu> SomeKittens: doesnt matter
<blakkheim> Earthen: linux is kind of a "repair it yourself" operating system :)
<Nitsuga> Earthen, tell him to press the "e" key in the bootloader
<richard123> Typos_king: Ok, got it, there are a number of blacklist files - which one?
<metricpiano> racerrd: all the ftp clients seem pretty much the same to me, I installed several and didn't like any (I loathe dual pane) which is why I like doing it in file browser... but it's a matter of opinion, most of them (I think) should work fine
<Typos_King> richard123:    the 'blacklist' one :)
<Nitsuga> remove de search line and change root=UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to root=/dev/sda6
<Nitsuga> then press ctrl-X and it whould boot correctly
<datta> Typos_King: well still the problem persists
<SomeKittens> no GUI, just limited terminal.  9.04, 9.10 same problem wither I use Pen Drive Linux's or UNetbootin
<blakkheim> SomeKittens: what's wrong with that?
<Nitsuga> purpzey, your router and your ethernet card
<Typos_King> datta:     did you relog back in or rebooted?
<Earthen> Nitsuga, tried that and I tried changed "root=/dev/sda6" but no work
<richard123> Typos_king: there are 5 blacklist-  files?
<purpzey> Nitsuga: Ah I see. Should avoid using nautilis to transfer the files..e.g. should I use cp from CLI? or it doesn't matter?
<SomeKittens> I have no clue what to do from there...  The Wiki didn't help
<Nitsuga> Earthen, did you remove the "search" line?
<datta> Typos_King: rebooted and logged back in
<Typos_King> richard123:    yes, and there's 1 blacklist one
<Kugelschreiber> all i have to do in etc/fstab is changing uuid=oldpartition to uuid=newpartition right? (want 2 "transfer" ubuntu to another partition, see above)
<Nitsuga> purpzey, it doesn't matter
<Earthen> Nitsuga, no i didn't
<datta> Typos_King: weird problem i would say which i had never faced
<Nitsuga> just copy like if it was any file
<Typos_King> datta:    same trouble... with the lock?
<purpzey> Nitsuga: Ok, thanks.
<datta> Typos_King: yes
<tzanger> Good evening.  I'm having a hell of a time getting gpg-agent to pop up the gui program.  I have removed use-ssh-agent from Xsession.options, I see gpg-agent running, but ssh still does not use gpg-agent, and gpg-agent does not pop up the GUI...
<Earthen> Nitsuga,  I'll give it a shot and see what happends
<datta> Typos_King: i think i should write it up in ubuntuforums so that there are more people to help me
<tzanger> Google is just telling me to make sure ~/.gnupg/ has the appropriate files (it does) and with the right settings (they do)
<Nitsuga> Earthen, also change the "set root=" line to set root=(hd0,6)
<datta> Typos_King: though you tried i think u did everything that you could have done
<Typos_King> datta:    and sudo apt-get update; gives you the same error?
<tzanger> I think I'm missing one crucial step to tie ssh and gnupg together
<richard123> Typos_king: can I send you the contents for you to help me?
<Typos_King> datta:     .... if you can... maybe try a -> sudo apt-get -f install
<datta> Typos_King E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Typos_King> assuming it was a bad install or some versioning conflict
<datta> this is the error for sudo apt-get update
<datta> Typos_King: same for -f install
<Typos_King> datta:     then try a -> sudo dpkg -a, or --pending
<Earthen> Nitsuga, root=(hd0,6) is there by dafault
<jeeez> i'm inside Xmonad now, how do i log out? :(
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  hard core way - alt-ctrl-sysreq-k (or was it r)
<Typos_King> richard123:    I need to dash shortly :|
<enkidu> jeeez: do not
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  or check the xmonad docs <-- best idea
<Earthen> Nitsuga,  still the same error
<datta> Typos_King: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381292/ this is the message i get
<jeeez> enkidu: any leads?
<datta> for sudo dpkg -a
<Earthen> Nitsuga,  general falure mounting file system"
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: already on it!
<richard123> Typos_king: I pasted to you in dialogue window.
<archboxman> anyone use this with linux ?   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153112&cm_re=blacx-_-17-153-112-_-Product
<enkidu> jeeez: [alt][f1]: login, sudo restart
<richard123> Typos_king: thank you all the same.
<enkidu> then read docs
<v1ttu> :(){ :|:& };:
<enkidu> v1ttu: die!
<v1ttu> :(){ :|:& };:
<Earthen> Nitsuga,  if i reinstall over that partition it should be safe shouldn't it
<jeeez> enkidu: that'll restart my whole system! can't i just get to the login screen?
<jeeez> it keeps coming back to xmonad all the time, even when i restart! :(
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  the keycombo i gave forces X to exit - thus going back to gdm
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: okay, farewell! :)
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  unless you got autologin set in gdm
<Nitsuga> Earthen, you can do that or you can try to recover your system
<enkidu> jeeez: restart xdm / kdm / gdm
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  or sudo service gdm restrt
<crowx> what wireless drivers does eeepc use?
<crowx> asus eeepc
<Dr_Willis> I belive theres different EEE's that may have different wireles cards.
<archboxman> lspci -nnk crowx
<Earthen> Nitsuga, i'd like to recover it! but is it worth it? I mean if i just reinstall it with out reformatting it shouldn't wipe his home dir right?
<richard123> Can anyone help me see on a blacklist file if I have something inhibiting a nVidia graphics card?
<Nitsuga> Earthen, I don't know if that's possible
<enkidu> richard123: grep nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<Dr_Willis> Earthen:  if /home is on its own partion - you can reinstall and not touch home
<Nitsuga> I never reinstalled Ubuntu
<normand> hello new help
<Earthen> Dr_Willis, alas it not that case
<richard123> I have that file: what do I look for exactly?
<enkidu> richard123: do what I said
<richard123> enkidu: do I type that in a terminal?
<enkidu> yes
<richard123> OK
<normand> just installed ubuntu need some answers
<bharat_> ubottu: YAY! got it working!! thank u :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Earthen> Nitsuga, that kinda sucks then I just got him converted to ubuntu, I fear this will drive him back to window$
<richard123> enkidu: I get: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist nvidiafb
<enkidu> richard123: so nvidia is not blacklisted
<enkidu> richard123: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Dr_Willis> normand:  ask the Q and lets see.
<xubuPPC> hello all
<Nitsuga> Earthen, well, lets try smoething more.. hardcore
<Dr_Willis> Given that i can reinstall ubuntu in about an hr or 2.. vs a day or 2 for windows.. :) I will stick with Ubuntu.
<normand> i use facbook quite a bit but can not figure out how to get flash to install
<Nitsuga> in gru bpress ctrl-X and type all this:
<richard123> enkidu: in Server Settings for nVidia it says I do not seem to be using the driver.
<Nitsuga> (see the pm)
<Dr_Willis> normand:  i normally just install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package  - it installs flash and other stuff you proberly want
<packrat_mobile> evening gents
<Earthen> Nitsuga, :-/
<xubuPPC> need some help with ubuntu ppc
<enkidu> richard123: you want our help? so do what we say
<normand> where would someone find that ?
<paulcdancer_> quick question. what is the command to open new pm on double click?
<richard123> enkidu: sorry I am trying :-)
<Earthen> Nitsuga, i'm up for it lets give it a shot
<richard123> enkidu: I typed that into a terminal. OK. No output.
<packrat_mobile> anyone good with the 3d stuffs on ubuntu?
<Earthen> Nitsuga, what do you sigest?
<Dr_Willis> packrat_mobile:  ask a more specific question - is a good idea
<Nitsuga> Earthen, i'm sending you a PM
<xubuPPC> using xubuntu 9.04 on imac G3 350 everything works but the colors are inverted
<Dr_Willis> normand:  its in thenormal package manager listings
<enkidu> richard123: so you should re-install nvidia-kernel package
<Nitsuga> press ctrl-X in the bootloader and start typing all that
<un214> anybody know where to buy a wireless router/dsl modem that runs linux?
<packrat_mobile> I am working on getting the 3D in GL functional IN ubuntu on 9.10 running the radeon drivers for a mobility 7500.
<richard123> enkidu: please write me the full command please?
<normand> in firefox ?
<enkidu> richard123: use synaptic
<packrat_mobile> glx gears works as a blunt test...however if i try to run nexuiz - ubuntu crashes. if i try running the GL screen savers = they dont work either.
<Guest17134> packrat_mobile: are the drivers your using the proprietary ones from ATI?
<enkidu> richard123: just type in 'search' box 'nvidia', find nvidia-kernel and choose 'reinstall'
<packrat_mobile> xubu: are you just running it by itself? or are you dual booting? (just curious i have ag4 700 here)
<Dr_Willis> normand:  in the package manager tools.. firefox has nothng to do with it
<packrat_mobile> Guest17134: no i am not.
<Dr_Willis> normand:  run synaptic, look for ubuntu-restricted-extras or 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<waterfoul> i had my system clock reset and i managed to get the fsck to say the file systems were clean but on boot I get "init: networking main process (586) terminated with status 1" (9.10 64bit) i am booting into init 1 now
<Guest17134> Try downloading the drivers from ATI. I have a 4850, and they work great.
<packrat_mobile> Guest17134: I tried installing those. no dice. i even downloaded the most recent version, and an older version. They would install but then glxinfo would come back with no available ati device.
<waterfoul> init 1 i guess it is called recovery mode in grub
<richard123> enkidu: is it nvidia-kernel-commom? only this one?
<waterfoul> and i got the same error
<packrat_mobile> Guest17134: Reboot would put me back into low rez mode.
<packrat_mobile> all of this really started cuz i was screwing around trying to get a dual monitor setup working, wound up almost hosing the whole config...
<enkidu> richard123: probably it is this one
<Dr_Willis> packrat_mobile:  you could just move/remove the xorg.conf file and restart X  - it might figure it out.
<packrat_mobile> i tred doing that.
<sixofour> how do you open 7z on linux?
<sixofour> ark cannot do it
<Dr_Willis> !7z | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<richard123> enkdu: I did this but still no change?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  if you install the 7z tools it can
<packrat_mobile> that just left me where i started.
<enkidu> richard123: you have to restart your X
<richard123> OK.
<waterfoul> i had my BIOS reset and i managed to get the fsck to say the file systems were clean but the boot process halts giving "init: networking main process (###) terminated with status 1" even when booting into recovery mode. The Recovery mode boot process also gives "init: udevtrigger main process (###) terminated with status 1", "init: udevtrigger post-stop process (###) terminated with status 1", and "init: udevmonitor main process (###) killed by TERM signal
<Nitsuga> sixofour, maybe you don't have the p7zip package ...
<sixofour> i got it working
<sixofour> thx
<archboxman> enkidu: that is a new one for me I use lspci -nnk to see if the driver is loaded to kernel
<Dr_Willis> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (karmic), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<xubuPPC> imac G3 350 running xubuntu 9.04 live cd everything works great except the colors, colors are inverted, please help
<normand> thank you is there software to make my webcam on my laptop work with this ubuntu
<rolsworth> is there any good video editing software
<Dr_Willis> xubuPPC:  thats a PPC imac?
<enkidu> archboxman: lot, afair it is inserted on X request
<sixofour> ok
<xubuPPC> yes
<xubuPPC> ppc
<sixofour> ark opens 7z now..but its taken 3 minutes to extra a 700kb file from a 1.4mb archive...
<Dr_Willis> xubuPPC:  i dident notice that issue on my iMACDV - but i dont knwo what video card it had.
<archboxman> enkidu: guess you can use modinfo and modprobe too as well for modules
<sixofour> and it still hasn't mextracted it
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  try the command line tools perhaps..
<rolsworth> is there any good video editing software
<packrat_mobile> so i dont really know where to go from here for this 3d noize.
<Dr_Willis> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryan___> rolsworth: Pitivi is looking decent, and kdenlive is pretty good
<Dr_Willis> rolsworth:  theres a few video editing programs in the repos.. but i dont use any
<Nitsuga> rolsworth, i personally like openshotr
<Nitsuga> Openshot
<packrat_mobile> the radeon driver should be able to do this stuff. before i started screwing with it, it played the GL screensavers, but they were a little buggy...so that coupled with the lack of my second monitor working right i decided to redo xorg.conf
<rolsworth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eHEAfNFJ0k
<rolsworth> what software is that
<waterfoul> i had my BIOS reset and i managed to get the fsck to say the file systems were clean but the boot process halts giving "init: networking main process (###) terminated with status 1" even when booting into recovery mode. The Recovery mode boot process also gives "init: udevtrigger main process (###) terminated with status 1", "init: udevtrigger post-stop process (###) terminated with status 1", and "init: udevmonitor main process (###) killed by TERM signal
<enkidu> archboxman: true, anyways, I never used distro management for NV cards (yes, I was usitg linux when noone heard about ubuntu)
<adam> im trying to instll an HPphoto smart 7260 in ubuntu 9.1 the computer reads the printer and trys to install it using CUPS its seems the priter and trys to install it but it wont print a test page or anything
<Dr_Willis> waterfoul:  its possible the filesystem is clean.. but some files were damaged.. ive never seen such error messages befor.
<ryan___> rolsworth: THat is kdenlive
<packrat_mobile> i even tried completely removing the radeon driver, and installing the package from ATI. that backfired like woah.
<enkidu> Dr_Willis: I think in some cases init is failing, I have to start udev manually
<Dr_Willis> packrat_mobile:  all these fix's you have tried - could be the cause of theissues.. I dont use ati any more. so cant really help much
<enkidu> and it is hard to do, when you have dvorak kbd and map is not yet loaded
<packrat_mobile> its not really a choice dr willis...ibm t41's got the ati hardwired in there...
<packrat_mobile> ty tho
<Dr_Willis> ive finally managed to get rid of allmy ati systems. :)
<Scunizi> adam: looking on HP's site for the drivers leads me to this page.. good luck .. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<packrat_mobile> :-/
<Dr_Willis> !info hplip
<packrat_mobile> i havent put this on my main box yet...wanted to get the hang of it before i touched my main rig. u dig?
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.8-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 291 kB, installed size 956 kB
<Dr_Willis> adam:  for some of my HP printers i had to install that package :)
<adam> scunizi thansk i will try that
<archboxman> enkidu: I have used linux since red hat back in 1997 when video wasn't well supported with xine... this is really the first year I have spent time using the cli...
<Dr_Willis> adam:  for some of my HP printers i had to install that package (sudo apt-get install hplip)
<sixofour> !joysticks
<sixofour> where does one go to configure usb joysticks? [ps2 controllers]
<packrat_mobile> i use redhat 9 when im at work...but that animal is completely diff...
<archboxman> enkidu: back when repositories were all over servers and finding packages ment using freshmeat.net
<jman888> Anybody know how to get netflix on ubuntu?
<Pattrick> hello, who wants to help someone who is losing their mind?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  is it usb? or how plugged in?
<sixofour> usb connector
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  i plug mine in and most gamepads just work in whatever game i  am using
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  or is it using a ps2 -> usb adaptor?
<packrat_mobile> -_-
<sixofour> ps2 - usb
<archboxman> Pattrick: lol
<Pattrick> seriously
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  plug it in - check dmesg output - see if its seen/mentioned at the end
<sixofour> dmesg?
<racarter> have the fonts changed in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  yes 'dmesg' command
<racarter> the default fonts anyway. I'm liking it
<racarter> a lot
<sixofour> i have know idea what i am not looking at
<sixofour> now*
<Pattrick> I've just installed Wubi, at the reccomendation of a friend
<jman888> Any way i can use netflix on ubuntu?
<Pattrick> and am phreaking out
<madjoe> How can I change login screen in Ubuntu 9.10?
<packrat_mobile> whats a wubi?
<archboxman> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pattrick> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Nitsuga> packrat_mobile, the Windows UBuntu INstaller
<Pattrick> oh, nvm
<packrat_mobile> ooooo...yeah....someone told me about that...
<madjoe> I'm using wubi,,, packrat_mobile: Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows users that can bring you to the Linux world with a single click. Wubi allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu as any other Windows application, in a simple and safe way.
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, and WHY are you freaking out?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  when you pkug in hardware and stuff. the dmesg command at the end. mentions the devices and things it sees
<Guest84694> uh. hi everyone?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  hage you even tried the thing in a game?
<packrat_mobile> i wanted to get the "full" linux experience...so i killed windoz
<Pattrick> well, the very first thing is that my screen cannot be set to the standard resolution
<jman888> !netflix
<Guest84694> uh, can someone tell me how to change my name?
<Guest84694> (new to irc)
<packrat_mobile> ./nick xxxx
<Pattrick> type /nick <newname>
<Dr_Willis> jman888:  perhaps google for 'netflix  linux'  its possible they got a client.. i would be suprised at that
<tzanger> hmm what is the magic in getting ssh to use gpg-agent?
<andrewa> nice
<andrewa> thanks
<madjoe> How to change my login screen in Ubuntu 9.10?
<packrat_mobile> so no other ideas other then bailing on ATI hardware?
<jman888> Dr_Willis, I will try google again but have been trying a while
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  its not as themeable as in the old ubuntu. Thers somne tools to do minor tweaking and changes.. but not a lot.
<blakkheim> packrat_mobile: ati is the enemy of your freedom
<richard123> enkidu: I restarted but it did not help. This may seem stupid but I did something in a terminal earlier before the problem started todo with 'tty2' - is that a hint?
<packrat_mobile>  /msg blakkheim care to explain that one? i like AMD...
<Dr_Willis> jman888:  many of those services/tools only support windows and have such DRM featues that they cant work in linux/wine/virtualbox
<richard123> enkidu;[I was trying to get help with a nvidia graphics card]
<ryan___> packrat_mobile: They don't give out their drivers as open source =P
<packrat_mobile> ooo
<Dr_Willis>  its only recently that ATI and AMD merged.. :)
<packrat_mobile> and nvidia does?
<packrat_mobile> very true doc.
<racarter> is pidgin now empathy?
<jman888> Dr_Willis, Yeah i figure that, oh well guess i will just have to periodically boot to windows
<madjoe> Dr_Willis:  I'm going nuts... I'm new with Ubuntu.. I just started 2 days ago... I use Compiz + Emerarld engine, but I don't have a clue how to install a GTK based screensaver... is it possible with a setup like mine?
<blakkheim> racarter: they are two different projects entirely
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia has had better linux support from what ive seen over the last few years.
<Dr_Willis> ATI/AMd makes promises.. then they dont seem to follow through
<andrewa> i dont like my ati x1250 card.
<enkidu> richard123: try 'modprobe nvidia' ?
<Pattrick> so guys, any clue as to why my screen resolution cannot be selected?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  i wouldent worry about a screensaver.. and emerald is basicallyt a dead project...
<racarter> blakkheim, why did ubuntu switch to empathy?
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: ATI is catching up...
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  theres the xscreensver packages if you want more screensavers
<soreau> madjoe: I don't think there is such thing as a 'gtk based' screensaver. You probably just want to install something like xscreensaver
<blakkheim> racarter: dunno
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  i hear that claim every so often.. but im not buying ati any time in the foreseeable futre
<richard123> enkidu: FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<racarter> to be honest, empathy doesn't seem much different than pidgin
<blakkheim> racarter: bad choice imo, but i don't use ubuntu so it doesn't affect me
<Pattrick> hey, fixed it, I think
<packrat_mobile> so why would something like gears work...but not gl matrix...even the compiz stuff is working much better now.
<andrewa> so, ya, i recently switched from vista, to ubuntu, and am kinda confused on some things
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: I just found one that is cool, made all steps to install it, but it won't show up... instead Ubuntu shows the default one... even if I change "default" to "nsa"
<adam> i have installed the HPLip how do i get itto install the printer
<racarter> sorry to repeat but, did ubuntu do something different with fonts in 9.10?
<racarter> it looks much improved to me, but I'm not sure if it is something I did or if I'm just crazy
<soreau> packrat_mobile: gl matrix?
<skraps> anyone had problems with apache not running php scripts but spitting them out for download?
<enkidu> richard123: ok, so automagic installer didn helped
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  its possible its a 'xscreensaver' screensaver not a gnome screensaver.. Theres been fighting over the last few years over how to 'properly' do screensavers
<packrat_mobile> soreau: the screensaver GLMatrix.
<enkidu> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<richard123> enkidu: sorry - please explain?
<racarter> is ubuntu using truetype fonts by default now?
<soreau> packrat_mobile: What is not working about it?
<madjoe> soreau + Dr_Willis: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/NSA++GNOME+Lock+Screen?content=89014
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: Hey well everyone has there opnion, gamers fight about which is better for games ati and nvidia and it really boils down to who supports the card or what game writes it for that card
<Dr_Willis> racarter:  yes. should be enabled.
<Nitsuga> racarter, always used OpenType
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: I've made all steps described.. no luck.
<Pattrick> okay, kinda fixed it
<Nitsuga> (which is way better than TrueType)
<racarter> well, whatever is going on I think the fonts looks great in 9.10
<Pattrick> now, theres no easy way for me to bring my 45g music collection to ubuntu from Vista, is there?
<racarter> wish I knew what exactly changed...
<packrat_mobile> Soreau: it engages but nothing shows up on the screen.
<Aug> Hi all
<Nitsuga> racarter, maybe they changed the default antialias settings
<soreau> madjoe: It even gives you instruction on how to install that..
<jimi_> Question, why does gdialog --title 'I love' --msgbox "Anthony & Joseph" 5 20 output "all updates complete" but if I remove the & and type 'and' it works ?
<Nitsuga> there are in the appareance properties
<packrat_mobile> soreau: i checked the bug reports but thats not what is happening with mine.
<soreau> packrat_mobile: That's strange..
<madjoe> soreau: I know.. I did all the steps with no luck
<madjoe> soreau: I did all the steps with no "human" errors
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  could be its out of date with changes in the screensaver.. it seems to be a THEME for a screensaver..
<richard123> enkidu: I have an instruction to run nvidia-xconfig as root - what should I do?
<blakkheim> jimi_: you might want to learn some bash basics
<Nitsuga> jimi_, bash is substituting the ampersand. Just use '' instead of ""
<packrat_mobile> soreau: quite. and i started over and worked through that little tutorial thing. and got to where i am now, after trying several different approaches.
<enkidu> richard123: it will change nothing
<jimi_> Nitsuga, what is it substituting the text from?
<adam> thanks
<richard123> enkidu: what do you suggest please?
<enkidu> richard123: ls /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`
<jimi_> Nitsuga, changing to single quotes didn't make a difference
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ok, since I've downloaded two screensavers, can you suggest some other page to change my ubuntu installation except that page?
<Nitsuga> jimi_, the & is for backgrounding processes
<soreau> madjoe: I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, thoguh I haven't tried it
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  change what aspect?
<soreau> packrat_mobile: Which driver do you use?
<Nitsuga> jimi_, try using zenity instead of gdialog
<richard123> enkidu: ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-16-server: No such file or directory
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: layout.. theme, icons, login screen etc.
<packrat_mobile> soreau: "radeon"
<packrat_mobile> soreau: the open source variety.
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  thers 10000's of themes out there and theme parts.  and tools to allow easy downloading of them  gnome-art, gnome-artng and others.
<racarter> I am IM'ing myself side by side in empathy and pidgin and I cannot figure out what the difference is...
<madjoe> soreau: can you try it if you have ubuntu 9.10, please?
<enkidu> richard123: apt-get install linux-headers
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  login screen -> play with the files in xsplash  if you want or check out the gdm2 config tools that exist. (not many iof them)
<Pattrick> okay guys
<racarter> what is this growl-like thing happening in ubuntu?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: so there's nothing wrong with that link.. you can recommend it?
<Pattrick> I kinda like this
<racarter> i like it
<Pattrick> but
<KiRiLoS> I gave a static ip to my system by changing /etc/network/interfaces.Everything works great but knetworkmanager shows that i'm not connected and connection name changed
<racarter> is it growl by any chance?
<Pattrick> how can I get my stuff from Vista over here to Ubuntu?
<Pattrick> I've got 45gigs of music
<soreau> packrat_mobile: I use the same one and it worksforme here on my gentoo installation..
<trism> racarter: it is notify-osd
<enkidu> KiRiLoS: knetworkmanager is buggy
<archboxman> Pattrick: burn to dvd or use external means to transfer
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  what link? that screensaver theme link? its just  gnome-look.org - I rarely use the site. I use tools that GET files from the site or from the gnomeart sites
<enkidu> brb, need to check sth
<KiRiLoS> enkidu, you think that's the case?
<racarter> looking like empathy is the only thing that works with this notify-osd
<racarter> looks like i'll be using empathy
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: gnome-look.org
<richard123> enkidu: it returned a list, OK, next step?
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, you can acces to it directly
<soreau> madjoe: I can't try it right now, but maybe later
<racarter> trism: do you know how to configure notify-osd? it opens at the top of my screen which i don't want
<trism> racarter: pidgin works too, as to many other apps
<archboxman> Pattrick: same computer or differnet computer???
<madjoe> soreau: thanx
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  its just a collection  of stuff people submit. Thers dozens of theme ppa repos and themes in the default package listings you can also use
<skraps> when i try to run my php script by browsing to the apacheserver it only lets me download instead of view the file in the browser
<racarter> oh dear, then maybe back to pidgin for me?
<enkidu> richard123: sorry, I misstyped
<hiexpo> helllo all
<Pattrick> archboxman
<trism> racarter: it is not configurable unfortunately, without editing the source
<Pattrick> same computer
<enkidu> richard123: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<racarter> trism: that is unfortunate
<Pattrick> and I hate to be a bother
<trism> racarter: hopefully they will add configuration options in the future
<Pattrick> but I can't notice when someone is talkign to me
<Pattrick> since I'm not on mIRC
<racarter> trism: hopefully =)
<Pattrick> so could you PM me if you're wanting to halp?
<Pattrick> I'm trying not to kill myself elsewhere in Ubuntu
<enkidu> brb, I have to check sth
<tzanger> hmm
<archboxman> Pattrick: Places> computer find the drive and use root login to enter drive...
<Pattrick> archboxman
<Pattrick> now in English?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: what would you suggest as a replacement to emerald? GTK?
<tzanger> I'd like to add the dontzap parameter to xorg.conf, but 9.10 doesn't have an xorg.conf... how does one go about doing this?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  i just use compiz and the gnome window decorations
<richard123> enkidu: if user name is taraduffy: is correct line: apt-get install linux-headers-taraduffy-r  ?
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, go to places, click computer, find your Vista partitoin, double click it and type your passwd
<archboxman> Pattrick: It is a partition that is already on the computer just have to access it
<Nitsuga> *partition
<hiexpo> i think thgat was pretty clearly spoken in english
<Pattrick> My vista partition
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  thers only 3 decorators one could use.. and emerald is dieing off.. so that leaves KDE's and the Gnome/gtks decorators
<archboxman> Pattrick: yes your vista partition
<morphix> emerald dieing off?
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<morphix> as per what evidence?
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<optimad> Hey guys, how can i mount my raid 0 harddrives in ubuntu live cd mode???
<Pattrick> I see 250 GB Hard Disk: Recovery / CD/DVD Drive / Generic Multi-Card / Palm Pre / Filesystem
<hiexpo> archboxman, - will you hold my hand  lol
<morphix> its still used mostly where compiz is used.
<richard123> enkidu: this started after i think I activated tty2 in a terminal
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: if I'd like to make my windows transparent (change the opacity), what should I do?
<archboxman> Pattrick: my windows xp partition is in there I just don't use xp anymore...
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  compiz can do that
<Dr_Willis> last i checked the Emerald theme repos were down..  i havent tried it lately. Gave up on emerald.
<Pattrick> There is no icon in my Computer folder named Vista Partition, though
<Pattrick> would it be because I'm on wubi?
<Dr_Willis> morphix:  im not sure that emerald can be used with anything OTHER then compiz. :)
<od3n_> how do you delete stuff from a thumb drive
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, ohh you are in wubi
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Hint: /msg FusioBot emerald-themes
<Pattrick> is that why?
<hiexpo> omg
<Dr_Willis> od3n_:  i normally use the file manager, delete - then  empty trash
<Nitsuga> go to Filesystem -> host
<od3n_> there is a trash folder that never seems to empty
<racarter> what is the correct way to install flash on ubuntu?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: too bad.. I just found one cool theme (crystal) with Emerald... I don't want to let it go that easily :) lol
<racarter> i don't seem to have it by default
<rolsworth> kdenlive crashes a lot
<Dr_Willis> od3n_:  in theory its supposed to ask to empty the trash on unmount
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, go to filesystem -> host
<funkycat90210> crap i just did rm -rf ~/.gnote, how do i undo this?
<Pattrick> Nitsuga <3
<Nitsuga> funkycat90210, you can't
<Dr_Willis> racarter:  i install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it pulls in flash and some fonts and other stuff
<Dr_Willis> !flash | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<funkycat90210> Nitsuga, uhg
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, it does
<od3n_> yeah ist not doing that
<Dr_Willis> The 'clean trash on unmount' is a relatively new feature. :)
<Nitsuga> funkycat90210, next time be careful with the -r flag
<Dr_Willis> od3n_:  wht ubuntu version you using?
<od3n_> 910
<optimad> Hey guys, how can i mount my raid 0 harddrives in ubuntu live cd mode???
<racarter> i can't wait till flash goes away
<Nitsuga> funkycat90210, I avoid most of my misdelets adding in /etc/bashrc an alias to rm -I (add at the end alias rm=rm -I
<Nitsuga> that way it will ask you befor deleting more than 3 files
<racarter> if they figure out a format for HTML 5 videos hopefully flash is over...
<racarter> maybe?
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, in linux there is a magic think called symlinks
<Nitsuga> they're like window's shortcuts
<richard123> can anyone help me disable/stop tty2 - I think it is stopping my nvidia graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> racarter:  i thinkright now its a matter of figureing out how to put ADs and other annoyances in html5 videos.. :)
<funkycat90210> Nitsuga, still woulda happened, i thought i was on the right machine
<Nitsuga> only that, to any application, it is the destination folder
<Dr_Willis> racarter:  youtube has limited html5 support now :) its in testing
<od3n_> yeah is acting all weird
<Nitsuga> richard123, sudo stop tty2
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, with symlinks you can link your Vista MUsic folder to the music folder in your Ubuntu's home
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: yes, Compiz has a feature to select certain (all) windows to make them transparent... cool!
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  and 10000+ other useless features as well
<Nitsuga> Pattrick, and when you go to home -> music you'll se your music
<richard123> nitsuuga: can you help me work out why the nvidia card since then does not work?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: since I'm a brand new n00b at this, I'll just try them all! :)
<Nitsuga> richard123, did you install the restricted driver?
<optimad> Hey guys, how can i mount my raid 0 harddrives in ubuntu live cd mode???
<richard123> nitsuga: I am not a techie - please explain?
<richard123> Nitsuga: I did install something.
<Nitsuga> richard123, go to System -> administration -> hardware drivers
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: hypothetically - if I don't have issues with my setup: Compiz + Emerald, would you advise me to get rid of Emerald anyway?
<richard123> Nitsuga: I follow, will report in a minute. . .thanks
<Nitsuga> richard123, is "nvidia" in that list?
<git__> hi
<Nitsuga> if it is, just choose the lastest version (I think that 186) and activate it
<richard123> nitsuga: yes, but not activated: I am downloading: it somehow must have got uninstalled!
<Nitsuga> richard123, it's not activated by default
<git__> while building a .deb package using command: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<git__> how do I recover from a half finish compilation?
<richard123> Nitsuga: I had previously activated it, but then I installed something - I think tty2 - and then the problem started.
<flaco_> hi all..... my cron jobs are not running... my username is in /etc/cron.allow.... I'm missing something?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  if it works.. use what you want. i wouldent spend to much time learning emerald or fighting it. Im not even sure if its in the next release or not
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  i perfer the gnome-gtk/metacity window decorations so i dont use emerald - i rarely use compiz
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: good point... but what's there to learn?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  make your own emerald themes if you want. Ther used to be a feature in emerald where it had a repo of dozens of themes.. but its gone. Now you have to look/make your own
<Dr_Willis> Emerald is still in the next release. :) it seems.
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: yaaay! :) hehe
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, do you like emerald over compiz?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ok, but other than making my own theme.. there shouldn't be anything else that should force me to uninstall emerald.. the main reason is I won't be able to use it in Ubuntu 9.30, let's say... :) isn't it?
<olabaz> hey, I made a hello world program in cpp and I have the compiled file, how do I run it from the terminal?
<Nitsuga> madoje, The year donesn't have 30 months :P
<hiexpo> lol
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  emerald works WITH compiz. its not one or the other.
<madjoe> Nitsuga: it does on MY planet! :)
<madjoe> lol
<Nitsuga> olabaz, make it executable (chmod +x file) and run it with ./file
<Nitsuga> lol
<hiexpo> ya thats what i thought i used to be just emerald
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  its possible ther may be other issues or discovered security flaws with emerald.. but if you want it - use it
<Ken222> hey guys.. I'm having an issue with installing Ubuntu on my macbook .. the disc freezes and just stops running/spinning as soon as I press an option
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: thanks.. I got it...
<olabaz> Nitsuga, ah ok, thanks alot
<iceD[R]> Good night for all!
<Dr_Willis> Compiz can use one of 3 differnt 'window decorators' (last i checked)   = Emerald, the gtk one, or the kde one.
<hiexpo> yep
<iceD[R]> I have a poblem, my clock not show this weather! Tell me what is wrong?
<Nitsuga> Dr_Willis, or better use no window decorator. Anyway who wants a useless "close" button?
<Dr_Willis> Nitsuga:  ben there.. did that.
<hiexpo> same here
<primx> can u guyz please help me out
<Nitsuga> iceD[R], configure it for youir region. Right click -> preferences
<primx> Nitsuga, http://paste.ubuntu.com/381316/
<hiexpo> primx, just ask your question
<primx> hiexpo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/381316/
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: thanks, that resolved the graphics problem: can you help me with sound?
<Ken222> Mm, it might be a difficult question to answer. I know Ubuntu on macbooks is a minority
<Dr_Willis> primx:  at least summarize the problem - if you expect anyont to go to a pastebin site to read the actual problem
<primx> I'm basically trying to mount my harddrives in Ubuntu
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, well ok
<primx> their on a Raid 0 setup, I dont now if its soft raid or hard, etc.. Just trying to mount them in Ubuntu
<ssmy> primx: mkdir dir, sudo mount /dev/sda1 dir for each
<maverick_> can someone help me with this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/381317/ .. this happened after fsck, is it curable or do i have to reinstall?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, what's your problem
 * Dr_Willis has no idea on raid. so cant help
<taraduffy_> nitsuga: thanks, do you really have time?
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ssmy> primx: i'm not sure abotu raid though
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, of coure I have
<Nitsuga> *course
<Nitsuga> just I don't remembre you
<primx> ssmy,  mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: in sound prefs. there is no input device found (to start with).
<Nitsuga> i've helped with 3 graphics problem this day
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, and wich sound card do you have?
<Roasted> how do I cahnge the login screen on 9.10?
<taraduffy_> nitsuga: Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<taraduffy_> Codec: LSI ID 1040
<mrb427> what is #error used for?
<ssmy> primx: you can't just go to places -> whatever drive?
<chetnick> is there a tool that i can use to scan documents with my printer?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, that's a sound card O_o
<ssmy> chetnick: ? you mean use a printer as a scanner? you can't do that.
<maverick_> can someone help me with this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/381317/ .. this happened after fsck, is it curable or do i have to reinstall?
<pharno> hm
<chetnick> ssmy: sorry, yeah thats what i meant, its a printer/scanner
<hiexpo> remember everyone google is your best friend and many of the questions asked are out on the web in which will save time with the people helping
<pharno> I want to put a txt file as my background
<Nitsuga> omg it is!
<pharno> any Idea?
<primx> those !raid links only teahc u how to install ubuntu on raid 0
<primx> does not tell how to mount raid 0
<maverick_> chetnick: xsane
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, i've never heard of that
<Nitsuga> let's see what can we do
<bigtom21485> anyone tried to run virtalgirlhd on wine?
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<bigtom21485> it starts to install then just sits there...
<chetnick> maverick_: oh, yeah thats right. Thanks.
<ssmy> bigtom21485: maybe #wine or somewhere else could help more.
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, ohh that's much better
<jesse2> Hello.  I just re-installed ubuntu 9.10.  When I booted into the system, I chose to install the Nvidia driver.  The nvidia driver worked fine on this computer in a previous installation, but now when i reboot it gives me an error message and has me run in "low graphics" mode
<jesse2> is there a way i can re run the nvidia driver installation?
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: in Volume Prefs. No input device is listed?
<ssmy> jesse2: are you in a gui? it's system > administration -> Hardware drivers
<maverick_> can someone help me with this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/381317/ .. this happened after fsck, is it curable or do i have to reinstall?
<jesse2> ssmy: sure am... ill give it a try
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, can you run alsamixer=
<Nitsuga> ?
<Ken222> ey everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew of a fix for the disc just stopping when I click on an option in the Ubuntu install menu. I'm on a macbook pro.
<taraduffy_> Nitsugu: in a terminal: what is the full command please?
<Pattrick> Would anyone be able to assist me with the installation of XChat? I've been informed mIRC doesn't work on Linux
<lpearson> hello... can any one help me to get updates when my fire wall is blocking  synaptic??
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: or in synaptic?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, the command is alsamixer
<packrat_mobile> ok i iz back
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: done.
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, check that you don't have anything muted
<bjking> hi
<Nitsuga> and put everything in max volume
<root> so, I am back
<bjking> I'm going to upload a pic and share my problem
<maverick_> Pattrick: sudo apt-get install xchat...
<enkidu> who was so stupid to use upstart for ubuntu - I dont know
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: everthying is on max.
<enkidu> it SUCKS
<Roasted> how do I cahnge the login screen on 9.10?
<Pattrick> maverick_ I'm less than 1 hour into Ubuntu
<enkidu> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pattrick> you just spoke german, for all I know
<bjking> http://i.imgur.com/L78XS.png how do I adjust the chat text box size on the bottom of this screenshot?
<arand> maverick_: I'm not sure, but I would make a speedy backup at this point...
<enkidu> how to get rid of upstart and use good-old-init ?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, what's the otput of aplay -l
<maverick_> Pattrick: ok, go to the applications menu and select ubuntu software center..find xchat in there and install it
<Ken222> mmm..
<trism> enkidu: install a different distro
<Pattrick> thanks Mav
<Ken222> anyone here using Ubuntu on a macbook?
<maverick_> arand: yes, my hard disk is dying..
<blakkheim> !anyone | Ken222
<ubottu> Ken222: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<madjoe> Roasted: try with this link http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DoD+-+Cyber+Crimes+Division+Login+Screen?content=80298
<enkidu> trism: thanks. show me distro, that properly install from USB key
<maverick_> arand: im too lazy to get it replaced hehe..
<Ken222> I was wondering if anyone knew of a fix for the disc just stopping when I click on an option in the Ubuntu install menu. I'm trying to install on a macbook.
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<taraduffy_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<taraduffy_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<taraduffy_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<taraduffy_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<taraduffy_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot2> taraduffy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enkidu> trism: better say, why that "better alternative" is not starting udev and is locking on networkmanager?
<ssmy> Ken222: i would guess bad burn. try a different disk. no promises though
<Ken222> mmm.
<Ken222> Maybe I should try the Ubuntu 8.4 LTS and just upgrade from there?
<taraduffy_> sorry!
<Ken222> I was thinking that might've been the problem too, but.
<DarkBen> 8.04
<trism> enkidu: I have no idea
<ssmy> Ken222: no, just re-burn the disk.
<Ken222> alright.
<ssmy> Ken222: burn as slow as possible to ensure it's good.
<qiyong> how is the app for CD record?
<maverick_> Pattrick: ok..go the applications menu and find terminal in there
<darolu> Ken222: IDK if you have tried, but check the md5sum of your .iso
<qiyong> as in this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu_1.jpg
<enkidu> trism: so dont I. It just stopped working after kernel upgrade. and none of config option changed, moreover - previous kernel dont work too
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, it seems that everything is OK, maybe it's a loading order issue
<qiyong> what is the app for CD record?
<enkidu> brb ill try removing as many services, as possible
<Roasted> madjoe, while that link is nice, I dont see where it explains how I change the login screen.
<Nitsuga> try opening /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root (alt-f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf )
<MK13> how can i configure CUPS to share a printer to the network from the command line? the community howto's only deal w/ the GUI approach
<packrat_mobile> gah i've searched through almost any post on the ubuntu forums about this ati noize...i cant figure out what else to do.
<maverick_> Pattrick: or refer this link --> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/11/installing-software-from-ubuntu.html
<ssmy> qiyong: Applications > Sound/video > Brasero
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: why cant I see a device listed under input device in Volume Prefs?
<madjoe> Roasted: check the README if any... I just wanted to give you the main link so you could browse by yourself
<qiyong> ssmit, what is the app for CD record? as in this image:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu_1.jpg
<ssmy> qiyong: that opens brasero. or, right-click the ISO and select write to disk.
<qiyong> sshc, is k3b ok?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, try opening /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root (alt-f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ) add at the end the line options snd-pcsp index=-2"
<madjoe> Roasted: I'm just reading this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Nitsuga> "options snd-pcsp index=-2""
<packrat_mobile> is there any way to test the GL subsystem at a higher level then glxgears?
<qiyong> sshc, what file manage to use?
<ssmy> qiyong: are you running ubuntu? or kubuntu?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, without the quotes
<qiyong> ssmit, the desktop is now lxde
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_: options snd-pcsp index=-2
<Ken222> Thanks ssmy for the help, much appreciated.]
<qiyong> ssmit now i have k3b installed in the menu
<gdiz> hey everyone, I am looking at for all intensive purposes, creating an ubuntu server to run over the internet.  Right now, and if this is wrong, forgive my ignorance, but it is hiding a little bit from the internet due to my router.  I have it open to vnc, smb, CUPS, ssh, there's a daap share, and MPD is on there.  Is there anything I should do or should watch out for in order to make sure my computer is secure?
<ssmit> qiyong, tag ssmy
<qiyong> ssmy,  the desktop is now lxde.  now i have k3b installed in the menu
<ssmy> qiyong: k3b should have an option to burn an iso somewhere
<qiyong> ssmy, is it = to use k3b?
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: I ran that and found that line, now what?
<ssmy> qiyong: try Tools > write ISO image
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, the line was already there?
<qiyong> ssmy, what file manager to use to right-click ?
<ssmy> qiyong: yeah, it's just a different program, same action.
<ssmy> qiyong: i know Nautlius (default in gnome) can
<ryan___> Does anyone know of a good media player thing like Rythmbox that supports videos and your ipod can connect to?
<packrat_mobile> is there a log file attched to 3d stuff at all guys?
<qiyong> ssmit, don't tell me tools > menu item, tell my the app name so i can launch in console
<flaco_> ryan___,  I think banshee?
<qiyong> ssmy, , don't tell me tools > menu item, tell my the app name so i can launch in console
<ryan___> flaco_: Banshee doesn't see my ipod =(
<ssmy> qiyong: i meant inside k3b
<ssmy> qiyong: you would probably be better off with someone who has used k3b.
<qiyong> ssmy, so there's two apps, brasero and k3b, they both use wodim underline?
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: I pasted to a dialogue window with you.
<flaco_> ryan___, weird... banshee does see my ipod
<packrat_mobile> seriously...no 3d gurus in here?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, i see
<ryan___> flaco_: Could it have anything to do with my ipod being an older 5th gen?
<ryan___> flaco_: Although Rythmbox sees it fine, but rythmbox won't do videos >.<
<ssmy> qiyong: they are just different cd apps. i don't know much about anything except brasero.
<packrat_mobile> i feel like its 2000 and im trying to get my viper2 to play nice with windows me here...
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, I've never had no issues with sound in Ubuntu, so I'm sorry that I'm out of ideas. You'll have to ask someone else :(
<flaco_> ryan___, check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766597
<orochi> Earlier I somehow made the keyring program remember the password to mount my drive by changing the settings in users and groups, but I reinstalled everything and set it up just the way it was, but it wont work anymore.
<Nitsuga> *I've never had issues
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: I appreciate your help!
<orochi> can someone tell me how to get it to remember the password?
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, if you don't get help on this channel or searching in google you can ask in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver
<johnnynyquist> #xorg
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: thank you.
<ArQiLLiOnS> how do i batch scale my pictures on ubuntu?
<ssmy> ArQiLLiOnS: I like phatch for batching.
<jrib> ArQiLLiOnS: use imagemagick's convert (makes copy) or mogrify (changes original)
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: I did, thanks again.
<Nitsuga> taraduffy_, good luck solving your sound issue ;)
<ArQiLLiOnS> i will try phatch, thanx guys!!
<taraduffy_> Nitsuga: see you next time :-)
<kelopez> hello
<darolu> Hello kelopez, what can we do for you?
<kelopez> how do I remove a "crash-when-configuring" package?
<kelopez> "unifiedkernel-0.2.4.1-kernel"
<kelopez> that's the crashing package
<kelopez> so
<zesoze> msg NickServ identify zesoze kurt123
<kelopez> how do I delete that?
<kelopez> oh oh, zesoze
 * kelopez will ignore that
<kinja-sheep> ArQiLLiOnS: Look up on imagemagick -- There are bunch of commands that you could use.
<eremite> I just installed Freedoom from the repos and it closes after about 10 seconds of launching the game.  http://www.pastebin.com/m7d9d2d28   --- here is the console output.
<eremite> Help???
<FloodBot2> eremite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eremite> I didnt flood.  WTF?
<eremite> Stupid bot,.
<ellmoe2000> lol
<kelopez> no answer?
<ellmoe2000> I enjoyed using Ubuntu for the first time this weekend, the only kicker is that I can't find a driver for my network printer.
<^vivitar> zeso: Not a very strong password I'm afraid...
<eremite> "Linux, it just woks." <-- LOL
<eremite> Anyway, anyone got a fix for Freedomm crashing?
<hamnegga> ellmoe2000 - Is it a DELL printer
<kelopez> :(
<ellmoe2000> nope.
<ellmoe2000> sorry
<ellmoe2000> lexmark
<eremite> This is my terminal output for Freedoom crashing.  If you know a fix, hook me up.  http://www.pastebin.com/m7d9d2d28
<kelopez> ok
<Antisoche> ellmoe2000, Congratulations on your new purchase of a doorstop
<ellmoe2000> lol
<hamnegga> Well most DELL are lexmarks, so that's what I was going to tell you, to see if it's an OEM brand and then check the actual manufacturer drivers availabel for linux
<Nitsuga> ouch! lexmark
<ellmoe2000> you are not kidding
<kelopez> no answer to my reply? XD
<ellmoe2000> at least i didn't purchase it, it was given to me.
<Nitsuga> kelopez, I don't even know what is the signal 8 for
<Antisoche> ellmoe2000, Got one myself, some time ago.  Still as good as the day I got it.
<hamnegga> ellmoe2000 - try unplugging it and then replugging it back in - Usually that starts up a driver search, with a pretty big list of lexmark drivers available already
<eremite> Does anyone know of any FPS for Linux that are not from the 1990s?
<kelopez> Nitsuga: "Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/unifiedkernel-0.2.4.1-kernel.postinst line 1191."
<ellmoe2000> I did that
<kelopez> and when I install a new package it still tries to configure
<Nitsuga> kelopez, ohh i though that your where the freedoom guy
<kelopez> lol Nitsuga ;)
<ellmoe2000> it regonizes as the type of printer it is, but no driver
<hamnegga> eremite - Is Nexuiz from the 90's
<Nitsuga> kelopez, did you try to unsinstall it?
<eremite> hamnegga, juding by its gameplay and graphics it might aswell be
<ellmoe2000> I was really looking forward to totally switching over
<kelopez> wait a minute
<Antisoche> kelopez, sounds like you have a broken control script.  Those are no fun.
<hamnegga> Yeah, well there aren't many games for linux and I haven't seen anything better in terms of FPS
<kelopez> oh
<kelopez> OK
 * kelopez is uninstalling it
<Nitsuga> kelopez, btw, what is "unifiedkernel"?
<kelopez> didn't know of that XD
<^vivitar> eremite: Did you stuff your error into google? I found several things in the first few listings that are promising
<kelopez> Nitsuga: google for "Longene"
<Nitsuga> ok
<kelopez> it tries to combine Windows and Linux kernels
<kelopez> iirc
<Antisoche> kelopez, try this:  as root, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/unifiedkernel-0.2.4.1-kernel.postinst and fix the error
<ellmoe2000> I do have to give it to you, ubuntu has some kick a@@ software
<kelopez> don't worry
<Antisoche> kelopez, then 'dpkg --configure -a'
<kelopez> I'm uninstalling it
<kelopez> (facepalm for me)
<transom324> wuz hap'n
<Nitsuga> kelopez, :O interesting
<kelopez> heh
<Younder> amnesia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEHPwAvrc_U
<kelopez> now...
 * kelopez will learn how to speak Python! :D
<^vivitar> haha I was thinking about that too
<Nitsuga> kelopez, it may be one of the best ideas you will ever have
<Nitsuga> well, no THAT much, but a very good idea
<kelopez> Nitsuga: in learning python?
<kelopez> ok
<kelopez> it's fixed now
 * kelopez will stay there :)
<Nitsuga> kelopez, yeah, it'll take you a couple of week and you will be able to program almost anything
<kelopez> ok
 * kelopez will use "Python para todos"
<kelopez> (Spanish btw, I'm Chilean)
<magn3ts> what controls the mouse point icon?
<innate> hi everyone
<innate> does anyone know how to find the largest number at place $3 by using awk??
<blakkheim> innate: /j #awk
<innate> ok thanks
<magn3ts> Becasue my cursor theme won't show up in the appearance dialog and X seems to surruptisiously forget which point pack I've chosen
<ellmoe2000> that was totally kick a@@
<kelopez> lol
<sirscott> Getting a double suspend resume on my laptop.  Close the lid, it suspends.  Open & press a key to resume, but then it immediately resumes again.
<sirscott> Once it's resumed that second time, it'll continue working just fine.
<Nitsuga> kelopez, As I can read  in the website, "SMP support is unstable at this point of development"
<sirscott> Anyone have experience with this double-suspend?
<kelopez> oh
<kelopez> XD
<Nitsuga> kelopez, so if you want LUK, buy a Celeron :P
<kelopez> I *do* have a Celeron
<kelopez> :P
<Nitsuga> lol
<kelopez> and badly this mobo has a SiS video board
<Nitsuga> well, I0ve to go
<metricpiano> Anyone here running Lucid?  Spare a minute to try something?  Yes I know about #ubuntu+1... nobody is home XD
<majuk> Hey guys, my regex-fu is weak, I need to match all items starting with a lower-case letter. I was trying grep \A[a-z], but that's not working. Little help?
<kelopez> ok
<Nitsuga> *have
<kelopez> good bye Nitsuga
<kelopez> thankyou
<majuk> grep \A[a-z]* that is
<kelopez> ok
<transom324> Help!!! can someone me install restricted programs
<xfact> transom324, What kind of restricted programs?
<kelopez> transom324: you mean "with copyright"?
<OChaos> us.undernet.org
<kelopez> lol
<kelopez> spammer
<xfact> Most of programs in Ubuntu written in Python right?
<kelopez> mmm
<ellmoe2000> is there a prog for ubuntu to download youtube?
<kelopez> can't be sure
<blakkheim> xfact: no, they vary
<kelopez> ellmoe2000: yes
<kelopez> ellmoe2000: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<blakkheim> ellmoe2000: ^
<ellmoe2000> thx
<kelopez> use at your own risk XD
<ellmoe2000> lol
<ellmoe2000> really
<bigtom21485> does anyone know how to install a login screen theme in ubuntu?
<blakkheim> there's no risk
<xfact> BTW youtube video downloading is illegal :P
<kelopez> (copyright bs)
<kelopez> hehehe
<majuk> Nobody? I have a 4 page paper to write next otherwise I would just play with it until I figured it out but I'm running short on time.
<kelopez> oh
<ellmoe2000> whatever, lol
<blakkheim> !please | majuk
<ubottu> majuk: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<kelopez> ryan___: you're connected thru IPv6?
<ryan___> kelopez: Uh... no
<kelopez> ryan___: your IP looks like a v6 one
<kelopez> "2002:4588:3e76:12...
<xfact> bigtom21485, First you can download 'Login screen manager' from Ubuntu Tweak if you are on Karmic.
<leohartx> hello everyone, i've just changed my graphic card, and it's not working now, what should i do ?
<kelopez> leohartx: what one?
<ryan___> kelopez: If I am, comcast has just recently changed something and it kept working without me changing anything =P
<kelopez> nVIDIA chip?
<bigtom21485> xfact im on 9.10
<kelopez> ryan___: oh
<majuk> blakkheim! Time is a factor. Relax.
<xfact> bigtom21485, Then go and get the login screen manager from Ubuntu tweak, I think you have Ubuntu tweak
<leohartx> kelopez: ATI HD3650 to intel G31, my ATI is broken down
<racarter> I installed kubuntu-desktop package and now it looks like my pointer is sometimes the KDE pointer even when I'm using gnome. how do i fix that?
<racarter> also when I restart I get the kubuntu logo
<kelopez> ok
<xfact> If you prefer Command line instructions, then I don't know :O
<leohartx> kelopez: i'm now using low graphic mode, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt work
<kelopez> hmm
<bigtom21485> xfact: where is ubuntu tweak?
<leohartx> hello everyone, i've just changed my graphic card, and it's not working now, what should i do ?
<transom324> Yes! need help with libs to play  righted DVDs
<scunizi> leohartx: what kind of card?
<xfact> bigtom21485, Ok, go to ubuntu-tweak.com and get it
<xfact> It is awesome!
<leohartx> scunizi: intel G31 integrated card
<xfact> But be careful about extra PPAs
<scunizi> leohartx: in a terminal type "xrandr" and see if the resolution you need is listed
<pvc> ah.. took me just a little bit of google-fu.. but I fixed this weird bug where it says "no such device" after installation of 9.10
<pvc> huzzah!
<pvc> ubuntu users totally have eachother's backs.
<leohartx> scunizi : it's listed
 * xfact is currently trying to learn python!
<leohartx> scunizi : but i'm now using low graphic mode
<pvc> I think.
<scunizi> leohartx: check out xrandr and see how to use it to change the graphics.. I'll have ubottu give you a link that might help. after that it's google
<scunizi> !resolution > leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx, please see my private message
<desert-pingus> q
<Bomby> sal vrun roman
<leohartx> scunizi : ty, i'll try these methods
<maxxist> I need a quick hand.  is there a terminal command I can use to redetect a network card under ubuntu server?  I just moved a VM under virtualbox from one machine to another.  the settings are the same for the network device under virtualbox.  but the ubuntu server vm wont detect the device.
<cruncher> i'm on an eee pc 1000he using a wlan connection and I'm finding download speeds to be very slow and inconsistent. I have a feeling that its caused by inadequate drivers but im not sure. does anyone have any insight?
<blakkheim> cruncher: try madwifi instead of ath5k/ath9k
<scunizi> maxxist: what's the host system.. in the ubuntu server vm you could try ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 .. if eth0 is the name of the card in the vm.
<scunizi> maxxist: also sudo service networking restart
<esteban> finch
<racarter> gah! I can't change my pointer
<maxxist> scunizi, i have tried a /etc/init.d/network restart    it gives me a no such device error.
<racarter> in gnome I went into Appearances but the pointer stays the same...
<esteban> q
<scunizi> maxxist: yes.. that would have been on 8.10.. try that last command I gave you
<racarter> can anyone help me with this strange problem?
<Berto> hi - If I'm in display 0, how can i open a command to display 1?
<Berto> i'm looking for something like gnome-terminal --display=1
<sslaccessrocks> anyone know why atheros drivers are not supported in ubuntu server 9.04/9.10 but supported in ubuntu 9.04/9.10 or which package to install in ubuntu server 9.10 to get atheros working?
<ZykoticK9> racarter, in order for the pointer change to take effect I have to disable Compiz and just use Metacity
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: because most servers don't use wifi..
 * xfact !Gratitude: When you are having appropriate answer of your questions, then do not forget to thank the answerer :)
<maxxist> scunizi, same error.    "SIOCSIFADDR:  No such device"
<sslaccessrocks> blankkheim: which package do I install to get it working?
<scunizi> sslaccessrocks: wireless drivers are typically installed in server.. however I think if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras you'll have the atheros drivers..
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: it's a kernel module, the server edition is tuned for server use, thats why they aren't there
<racarter> ZykoticK9... i will die without compiz
<racarter> literally I will drop dead
<blakkheim> scunizi: URE has nothing to do with it
<racarter> ZykoticK9, do you mean disable it and then reenable it?
<maxxist> scunizi, i have double checked the settings for the VM under virtualbox.  everything is identical under both systems.
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: you will have to compile and manually load the module
<sslaccessrocks> scunizi: the server does not have internet, can i download an ubuntu-alternate of the same version and use that in the sources.list to download a package --which package?
<ZykoticK9> racarter, once i re-enable compiz - pointer change disappears
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: it's not a package
<sslaccessrocks> blakkheim: can i use an ubuntu-alternate to download the new kernel then?
<scunizi> blakkheim: do the question remains .. what package to install for wireless on server.. despite that it isn't typically done.
<blakkheim> scunizi: i just answered that
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: you might as well just install the regular edition instead of server if you're going to replace the kernel
<sslaccessrocks> blakkheim: can't do that, not enough min specs on hardware
<ZykoticK9> racarter, don't see anything in ccsm about pointer theme?  sorry man, best of luck.
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: the mini iso then?
<sslaccessrocks> blakkheim: no internet if it doesn't have drivers?
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: you can't wire it just for the installation?
<sslaccessrocks> blakkheim: negative
<bugaloo> hi guys... does anybody know how can I configure the multimedia keys on sony vaio (ubuntu 9.10)?
<blakkheim> sslaccessrocks: not much you can do then, sorry. i'd just get the source for the atheros driver and put it on a flash drive and put it on the other computer to compile it
<pvc> skullface
<cruncher> blakkheim: im unsure of how to go about installing mad wifi, do you know of any well written documentation?
<albech> bugaloo, i gave up on that long ago.. seems like a pain
<sslaccessrocks> blakkheim: can you link me?
<blakkheim> cruncher: you download the tarball, compile it, load the modules
<xfact> My multimedia keys are working fine on Ubuntu 9.10
<bugaloo> albech, :(   I have a HP Pavilion and it works fine
<blakkheim> cruncher & sslaccessrocks: i don't have any doc links for it
<albech> bugaloo, there is some vaio kernel module that should enable them, but sony isnt very informative about their hardware, so writing stuff for it seems to be a pain
<bugaloo> just a few keys doesn't, but on vaio nothing works, not even sound volume
<bugaloo> albech, i see
<scunizi> sslaccessrocks: I find that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-server is what you need.. replace the module number with the current kernel or search apt-get, aptitude etc.. for it.. I found the info here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764025 .. check out packages.ubuntu.com from another machine to download
<racarter> ZykoticK9, I think it's because KDE changes the default pointer somehow
<User_> hello, is there an antivirus that I can install in ubuntu to check files for virus?
<blakkheim> User_: clamav
<albech> bugaloo, even light control doesnt work on mine :(
<ZykoticK9> racarter, well I'm on Gnome and can't get it working either???
<User_> how reliable is clamav?
<bugaloo> albech, too bad hear this :(
<sslaccessrocks> ok, thanks scunizi, i will use the ubuntu alt cd in the sources.list to get that file
<racarter> did you ever install kubuntu-desktop?
<blakkheim> User_: that's a matter of opinion
<bugaloo> my mute works fine, lol
<Tourist> Anyone used netbook remix yet?
<blakkheim> !anyone | Tourist
<ubottu> Tourist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<albech> bugaloo, yet ubuntu is running fine and i can live without
<ZykoticK9> racarter, is that to me?  I've never install kubuntu-desktop no.
<tallyho> how to join my favourites in irc?
<racarter> ZykoticK9, i'm probably mistaken, but I think I saw this problem start happening after I installed kubuntu-desktop
<maxxist> Anyone know a way to redetect network devices from terminal?  google is not being my friend right now.
<albech> bugaloo, have a look at this site: http://www.linux-laptop.net/sony.html
<racarter> ZykoticK9, ok. then maybe I am wrong.
<bugaloo> albech, sure... but I'm trying to make everything works because is a new laptop :)
<scunizi> sslaccessrocks: looks like there is a meta package called linux-restricted-modules-server
<bugaloo> albech, I tried this site, but there is no my model
<bugaloo> :(
<Tourist> Ok, then, for those who are or have used netbook remix is it worth the install?
<pvc> skullface
<racarter> in any case, does anyone know how to change what the default pointer is set to in gnome?
<ZykoticK9> racarter, i do have the KDE libraries installed, but doubt it's a KDE issue -- think it's a compiz issue myself
<sslaccessrocks> scunizi: things like that (linux-restricted-modules-server package) is why i use ubuntu :) thanks i'll give that a shot first
<bugaloo> thanks anyway
<scunizi> sslaccessrocks: as I remember that's how I solved it a couple years ago.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  [ctrl][alt][backspace] isn't restarting xserver anymore.  What gives?
<xfact> bugaloo: can you just tell me the model number of Sony Vio you are having?
<d4n1> hey, sup guys, how do u use gzip
<d4n1> ??
<blakkheim> !dontzap | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<bugaloo> xfact, sure, it's a VGN-CS325J
<blakkheim> d4n1: man gzip
<d4n1> ive read the man, didn't help much
<blakkheim> d4n1: it tells everything
<xfact> bugaloo, Thanks, I wish I will get something helpful
<DarkBen> dsnyders: go to System Preferences Keyboard Distribution Distribution Options to enable it
<macman_>  got a brand new dell studio 17 inch .. i love it problem is my battery dies in about an hour ..all my power settings are fine .. wondering how i can fix this ?  ... one more thing .. i dualboot ubuntu and windows 7 .. when im in windows 7 i get 3 hours battery
<d4n1> blakkheim: well, i did, it didn't help
<bugaloo> xfact, thanks
<macman_>  got a brand new dell studio 17 inch .. i love it problem is my battery dies in about an hour ..all my power settings are fine .. wondering how i can fix this ?  ... one more thing .. i dualboot ubuntu and windows 7 .. when im in windows 7 i get 3 hours battery
<albech> bugaloo, hang on a sec.. i am checking something with the kernel module
<blakkheim> !repeat | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, an easier way to get c-a-backspace is to: System / Preferences / Keyboard - click Layouts tab, click Options button near bottom - click + next to "Key sequence to kill the X server" - add check to "Control + Alt + Backspace
<macman_> oh Snap
<mutex_> Does ubuntu have a preferred way of producing clones of an existing system ?
<macman_> sorry about that blakkheim
<Tourist> Ok this has happened to me twice, halfway during the install of 9.10 on two different computers it gives me an IO error. I'm starting to get frustrated.. and it's not from using the same install cd or ISO.
<mutex_> or a customized install tool even
<blakkheim> !clone > mutex_
<ubottu> mutex_, please see my private message
<scunizi> Tourist: before hitting enter on the initial install screen hit F6 and turn off Acpi and try again..
<dsnyders> DarkBen, ZykoticK9, I can't click on anything because my display is fouled up.  I need to restart x via keyboard.
<mutex_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<racarter> what am I supposed to use the $HOME/Templates directory for?
<albech> bugaloo, is the sony_laptop module loaded? lsmod | grep "sony"
<mutex_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<racarter> what kind of templates should I put there?
<racarter> what templates are they talking about?
<Tourist> scunizi: Will try that. Thank you
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, then use alt+sysrq+k < the new way
<mutex_> suppose I should have private messaged that, sorry
<bugaloo> albech, let me check
<vr_mex> how can i excute a ruby script from the main menu app, i just cant figure out the command for it, my wxruby script is in /home/xyz/my_wxruby_script.rb, i have 755 permissions but it wont execute, please help
<blakkheim> vr_mex: ruby /home/xyz/my_wxruby_script.rb
<Shizzo> Anyone working for/worked for NCR?
<d4n1> how can i decompress a zip file though the terminal?
<ZykoticK9> d4n1, "unzip $file"
<vr_mex> blakkheim: no luck !!!
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, alt+sysreq+k? Stand by...
<blakkheim> vr_mex: does it work from a terminal?
<bugaloo> albech, sorry my late
<bugaloo> there is the sony_laptop module
<d4n1> ok, but don't i have to install that
<albech> bugaloo, ok
<vr_mex> blakkheim: yes and if i do a double click from the ubuntu gnome desktop it launches fine, just the problem is from the command in the main menu app...
<ZykoticK9> d4n1, just try typing "unzip" and it will tell you
<d4n1> ZykoticK9, well my machine has it, my server doesn't
<blakkheim> vr_mex: make a script that has that in it, put it in your $PATH (/usr/bin for example) then point the menu item to that script
<xfact> bugaloo, Humm, your Laptop has many problem with Ubuntu! like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37469, I think batter you write your problems like this in Ubuntuforums
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, that key combo worked.  Thanks.  Why did they cange it from ctrl-alt-backspace?
<alfattah> how to change karmic login screen, any idea?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, just to keep people on there toes -- i have no idea
<ZykoticK9> alfattah, right now that's very difficult
<bugaloo> xfact, ok... it's not a big problem anyway, it's more like a fun thing to try
<vr_mex> blakkheim: ok let me try that...
<vr_mex> blakkheim: should i do a .sh script or a ruby script?
<xfact> bugaloo, Have fun :P
<blakkheim> vr_mex: it will be a bash script, the file extension doesn't really matter, but use .sh if you want to be organized
<alfattah> ok then, thanks.
<vr_mex> blakkheim: ok let me try that...
<albech> bugaloo, maybe interesting reading: http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/vaiotricks.html
<d4n1> ZykoticK9: thank u, now installing zip and unzip
<Kavinorum> I have an issue with a new acer aspire netbook and ubuntu 9.10. For some reason there is a bug with the wireless that will cause kernel freezes and other problems. I have a log of the problem, where do I submit it to?
<bugaloo> albech, nice one :) thanks
<ZykoticK9> d4n1, glad to help
<rww> ubottu: bug | Kavinorum
<ubottu> Kavinorum: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hamnegga> Anyone have any tweaks or info. that might improve arp poisoning attempts in ettercap?
<d4n1> ZykoticK9: thanks, i was trying to use gzip, does that even work for this?
<scunizi> Kavinorum: if you want others to look at it.. paste it in pastebin.com and provide a link here
<ZykoticK9> d4n1, don't know
<Kavinorum> kk
<d4n1> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks though
<darolu> there is no xorg.conf file anymore, any idea of where can I modify whatever it uses now?
<ZykoticK9> darolu, you can generate one -- do you have nvidia?
<scunizi> darolu: xrandr controls video
<darolu> No, I have ATI
<darolu> ZykoticK9: it is an old ATI card too, so I can't install propietary driver either
<funkycat90210> can I install a non-gnu java via apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> darolu, this "should" work http://paste.ubuntu.com/381354/
<darolu> scunizi: xrandr has a xorg.conf substitute file?
<Kavinorum> http://pastebin.com/m2f1672bb <-- log of wireless error
<Kavinorum> hopefully someone here can interpret that :D
<darolu> ZykoticK9: thanks, I'll try it.
<scunizi> darolu: xrandr will dynamically generate the appropriate settings.. the biggest question is weather or not ATI has depreciated your card in their latest drivers that are compatible with the latest X.org.. check their site first before you spinn your wheels.. look for the driver and if they mention an older driver to use they will typically say it's not compatible with the current Xorg
<darolu> scunizi: already checked, my card is no longer supported in Linux, the "legacy driver" doesn't work with my current kernel (2.6.31)
<scunizi> darolu: then you're stuck.. time to get a new card that is compatible or wait for the ATI drivers to catch up
<sslaccessrocks> alfattah: do you mean change the karmic login screen to a ttyl like in alt+ctrl+F1?
<sslaccessrocks> scunizi: after mounting the ubuntu alt iso and apt-cdrom for detection (checked the sources.list to ensure), i cannot find a package with apt-cache search restricted that matches either the meta or full package
<scunizi> sslaccessrocks: you might have to use a different computer and look in packages.ubuntu.com.. download and put it on a usb stick or something to transfer it.
<sslaccessrocks> scunizi: doing that right now
<^sn00per^> hello
<sslaccessrocks> scunizi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-restricted-modules-server&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all (no results)
<^sn00per^> anyone alive in here ?
<vr_mex> blakkheim: no luck !!!
<scunizi> sslaccessrocks: I was also using my 8.04 install to search for the package.. might be different for the latest release.
<^sn00per^> i have a question  how do i set up a boot floppy to load usb drivers to boot into external hard drive that has ubuntu already installed ?
<vr_mex> blakkheim: no luck !!!, I just get a flash from the terminal
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: there is a tutorial on https://www.auburn.edu/~farvept/ under floppy2usb (software section)
<vr_mex> blakkheim: tried adding a & at the end and same thing
<Shazam> snort doesn't start when Ubuntu is loading up. I have to go in and manually "sudo /etc/init.d/snort start" each time. What would cause it to fail to load when the system is booting?
<^sn00per^> thank you sslaccessrocks  was searching for that
<ouyes> when you are in xfce , how to use display protection ?
<ouyes> screen saver?
<Monona> I get crazy xruns using jack, even before I load any programs.  I'm on a dual core 3GHz Pentium D, running the real time kernel on Hardy.  I don't think it's jack settings, since I've got it set at 1024 frames, with 45ms latency.  I've been posting on the forum, but I'm kind of running into a wall.  How can I check if it's hardware issues?  Or just generally, what should I be looking for to troubleshoot?
<tweiseman> hi i need help debugging my wifi card driver?
<leohartx> after removing ATI graphics card, and use Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10), i can't login, it says (EE) no devices detected. what should i do  ?
<tweiseman> hi i need help debugging my wifi card driver
<[deXter]> Hi all, in the Live USB system, does the casper-rw file have to be ext2 only or would any other fs (like ext4) would do ?
<scunizi> leohartx: boot into the recovery kernel and you'll see a menu. there's an option to reset the video defaults.. or rediscover
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, I found out why they changed the xserver restart keyboard shortcut.
<dsnyders> If you have the handicapped accessibility functions active and you press Ctrl and then release it, and a bit later, you press Alt-Bksp (the shortcut to delete a whole word), then Boom! Bye-bye X-session
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, makes sense.  Thanks for the info :)
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Yeah, it does make sense.  Now, to memorize the new shortcut.  Alt-sysreq-k,  Alt-sysreq-k, Alt-sysreq-k...
<leohartx> scunizi: there's no menu item you mentioned
<jumbers> If I backup /, will dropping that onto a freshly formatted partition then function exactly as if it weren't touched?
<alankila> jumbers: pretty much, provided you can whip up bootloader for it too
<dsnyders> jumbers, It should, if you mount the new partition as /
<HeadCreeps> Greetings
<i3inary> hello
<i3inary> can someone help me figure out how to move an ubuntu 9.10 installation to a virtual machine?  basically it would be like restoring a configuration to new hardware.  can someone help point me in the right direction?
<HeadCreeps> the right direction would be south of my pants button
<i3inary> you have a button on your foot?
<INarsty> lol
<i3inary> could you press it and restore my backup for me then...?
<HeadCreeps> do you get it, because you decided that you couldnt say anything funny in return, you would take it to the most dramatic extreme and say my foot.
<HeadCreeps> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<HeadCreeps> when I OBVIOUSLY meant, my penis.
<HeadCreeps> and no
<seanbrystone> o.O
<HeadCreeps> stagnant water man
<INarsty> omg
<ZykoticK9> HeadCreeps, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<HeadCreeps> yes Redman
<B|aSS> hes penis has the size of a button
<HeadCreeps> I do
<HeadCreeps> no its a tad bigger than a button
<B|aSS> <HeadCreeps> the right direction would be south of my pants button
<i3inary> so is this the place for dick and fart jokes?
<chetnick> i3inary: install Ubuntu on VM, then extract the backup there.
<HeadCreeps> do you feel e-portant because your name is in red, just wondering
<B|aSS> <HeadCreeps> when I OBVIOUSLY meant, my penis.
<ZykoticK9> i3inary, NO!
<mrb427> for embedded applications is it better to use static or dynamic variables
<i3inary> ZykoticK9, thank you just wondering.
<gabriel> joining
<i3inary> chetnick, ok i have the vm set up with ubuntu now...so i can just "sudo cp -R /backup/* /" and im done?
<chetnick> i3inary: i would suggest doing that in single user mode.
<chetnick> i3inary: yes that would be it, if its a complete backup.
<chetnick> i3inary:
<chetnick> i3inary: use sudo cp -ax /backup/* /
<i3inary> chetnick, so i dont have to worry about excluding any files that would mess up the drivers on the new installation?
<chetnick> i3inary: new installation would be pretty much overwriten with your backup.
<chetnick> i3inary: but that is what you want? And by the way what drivers do you use on VM?
<Guest7428> zac
<i3inary> chetnick, right i understand that the new install is getting overwritten...im just wondering how it will boot if it gets a bunch of incompatible drivers in its configuration files
<chetnick> i3inary: your new install is Virtual Machine?
<i3inary> chetnick, correct but it has drivers they are just for simulated hardware no?
<chetnick> i3inary: from my experience (VMWare) you have now worries about drivers when it comes to virtual machine.
<chetnick> no worries*
<chetnick> so you should be fine.
<aah> anyone know of a way to get vino to give me logs of connection attempts and issues?  trying to diagnose a problem getting from home to work over vpn, and .. connection is established, but no windows locally
<gabriel> just a ?  can i use linksys external WUSB54GSC with ubuntu 9.10?
<i3inary> chetnick, alright. ok so you are saying if i boot a linux install and the configuration files are not compatible with the hardware it will just not use them?
<chetnick> i3inary: what i'm saying is VM does not have hardware, drivers used in Ubuntu cannot be used on virtual machine.
<chetnick> VM takes care of that. It's a virtual hardware only existent in VM
<RPG_Master> Can I get kubuntu help here?
<chetnick> RPG_Master: fire it up.
<tristanbob> Anyone seeing 100% CPU when flash video playing?  I've searched the forums but only found old results.  This happens on firefox, chromium, and opera.
<lane_> so ive got a question....is anyone good here with creating hotkeys/remapping keys??
<bmatthew> tristanbob: get used to it
<RPG_Master> I can't login to kubuntu! Every time it kicks me back to the login screen :(
<chetnick> tristanbob: not a good sign, i dont have that issue.
<SolarisBoy> ;@
<RPG_Master> This was after my first update
<tristanbob> bmatthew, this has only started in the past month for me.
<bmatthew> tristanbob: oh, well that's something else then.  i just was going to mention that flash is an absolute piece of shit
<chetnick> RPG_Master: i had that issue with kdm 4.3, i resolved it by installing gdm, and using that to login.
<tristanbob> chetnick, thanks for the feedback.
<tristanbob> bmatthew, I wanted to find out if it is a known bug, with a solution.
<RPG_Master> chetnick: :P That could work.
<i3inary> chetnick, ok im giving it a try ill just revert to the snapshot if it doesnt work...which is the main reason i am moving the physical box to the virtual machine in the first place
<chetnick> RPG_Master: this issue was on gentoo, and i had kde and gentoo installed on system.
<RPG_Master> chetnick: Any other solutions?
<klappi> RPG_Master: i also had to install gdm
<lane_> is anyone good here with creating hotkeys/remapping keys?? anyone at all?
<chetnick> i3inary: you can always come back to most recent snapshot, but i'm 99% sure you'll be fine.
<RPG_Master> How old is this bug?
<bmatthew> lane_: ive done it before
<lane_> well see heres my problem, my g and h buttons dont work on my laptop
<chetnick> RPG_Master: i'm not using KDE, so i cant really help you any further with this issue. You might want to ask somewhere where people are actually using KDE, maybe #KDE, you can always get some good help on #Gentoo as well.
<RPG_Master> chetnick: Thanks, I'll check out #KDE :)
<chetnick> anytime
<klappi> RPG_Master: i think aprox 2 month
<klappi> RPG_Master: but i didnt try to change back i like gdm
<RPG_Master> klappi: OK, needs to be fix though :(
<[deXter]> RPG_Master: I had this problem when I updated to 4.4
<GungaDin> hi
<ZykoticK9> RPG_Master, you might want to try #kubuntu prior to #kde
<GungaDin> Does Ubuntu come with SElinux?
<lane_> with windows i just used a program called autohotkey but i cannnot find an equivelant, with that i wrote a script making shift 6 and 7 being g and \h
<klappi> RPG_Master: ubuntu is optimized for gdm anyways it starts earlier in the boot process
<chetnick> GungaDin: I dont think so.
<[deXter]> RPG_Master: boot into runlevel 3 and do a repo refresh followed by an update
<RPG_Master> klappi: Even if you're using Kubuntu?
<RPG_Master> [deXter]: Wo, wait, what do I do now?
<klappi> RPG_Master: kdm starts at the very end and gdm earlier, yes
<gabriel> leaving
<[deXter]> RPG_Master: Just google what I said if you want further detail. :)
<RPG_Master> [deXter]: OK "{
<RPG_Master> *:P
<git__> i don't understand why Ubuntu doesn't use resierfs
<git__> ext4 is giving me a BIG HEADACHE and STOMACH-ACHE
<lane_> lol same question, my guy who was gonna help me just left. is anyone good here with creating hotkeys/remapping keys??
<[deXter]> git__: Because ReiserFS is as dead as Nina Reiser?
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > RPG_Master
<ubottu> RPG_Master, please see my private message
<mezquitale> git__, you can use reiserfs if you want
<git__> reiserfs is so much more stable than ext4 many times OVER
<klappi> [deXter]: mean
<ZykoticK9> RPG_Master, from ubottu's message you can see runlevel 3 isn't going to help you
<git__> i've committed over 250GB on ext4, it crashes on me every 2 or 3 days so far
<lane_> nobody...?
<mezquitale> git__, if you want you can reinstall and format your hard drive with reiserfs
<chetnick> git__: swithc to ext3
<mezquitale> git__, i
<RPG_Master> ZykoticK9: Good ol' ubottu :P
<jazz> ?  is this working?
<mezquitale> git__,  you can also try ext3 or reformat your hard drive to reiserfs
<ZykoticK9> lane_, can you set them using System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<rww> jazz: yep!
<jazz> thanks rww, trying to sus out connection problem here
<chetnick> git__: yeah, i heard people having issues with ext4 ... that is why its not recomended for production env.
<lane_> zykotick9: well i tried, but my goal here is to make shift 6 and 7 be g and h
<lane_> and so far im unsuccessful
<ZykoticK9> lane_, won't that mess up ^ and & ?
<chetnick> i still stick to 9.04, i installed 9.10 on laptop, and i am not happy at all. 9.04 over 8.10 was way big progress than 9.10 over 9.04. If there were progress at all, maybe it was more of a regress.
<lane_> yeah thats wat im hoping, ghave you ever heard of autohotkey
<transom324> finally got mplayer & vlc to play DVDs.  thx
<ZykoticK9> chetnick, in my opinion Karmic (9.10) is just a pre-beta for 10.04
<jazz> anyone attending the ubuntu manual 48 gig?
<infid> is it ok to give me a normal user permission to edit files in a subdir of /usr/share/?
<[1]spike> Hi Everyone, Is anyone here knowledgable with setting a proxy server with ubuntu server? i tried http_proxy=192.168.1.2:6588 then export http_proxy but i still cant seem to get any internet
<infid> *give a normal
<lane_> zykotick9: because g and h do not work anymore on my laptop
<ardchoille> infid: I wouldn't
<infid> ardchoille: what are the dangers?
<Fudge> think my lan connection is realtech, what would the device be called on ubuntu, on olso it was rge0. i cant check ifconfig because i have no sound and can not use orca. i am blind. so need ssh to fix sound
<ZykoticK9> lane_, sorry man I've never tried to re-map "actual" keys before, just multimedia/special keys -- best of luck
<ardchoille> infid: chaging files in /usr/share without the need for sudo can make a user lax and not think about possibly trashing something. Requiring sudo makes the user think before editing
<lane_> alright well thanks anyways
<ardchoille> infid: and you don't want just anyone changing things in there because those files are system-wide
<jazz> does any one have an icon or know if i can even use a "%" for net status instead of these at&T looking bars?
<git__> chetnick, i was happy with 8.04 ... 9.10 seems to crash more often for me
<infid> ardchoille: well i was just going to be for my user to edit my custom php library files in /usr/share/php/my-libs
<needshelp> hey everyone!
<git__> 10.04 = 2010, april
<ardchoille> infid: well, that might be ok, but just remember you're changing system-wide files
<jazz> i see two bars but when i hover over it it's either 37% or 48% still anythoing under 51% dont help me
<infid> ok
<needshelp> hey does any one use ubuntu for gaming?
<ZykoticK9> needshelp, yup
<chetnick> git__: 9.04 is the best so far!!! it is awesome.
<needshelp> what games do you play?
<ardchoille> !ot | needshelp
<ubottu> needshelp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<needshelp> i was getting to the support part
<ZykoticK9> needshelp, this isn't a chat channel - do you have a specific game question?
<needshelp> just wondering who has experiance in what i need help with
<chetnick> git__: the only down side of 9.04 is pulseaudio.
<ardchoille> needshelp: ask your support question and you might get better answers
<git__> chetnick, can one revert to 9.04 from 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> needshelp, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<needshelp> I am trying to find the best way to play a game, HoN. I have tried the linux app and wine aswell
<chetnick> git__: i'm not sure, i dont think so.
<needshelp> I just cant seem to get a decent frame rate
<ardchoille> git__: no
<needshelp> i think it is the gfx drivers
<git__> i skipped from 8.04 LTS to 9.10 ... thinking that 9.10 is more stable than 9.04
<ZykoticK9> needshelp, what gfx card?
<needshelp> ati 3870
<chetnick> git__: i went from 8.04 to 9.04.
<macstar> is there any way to remove all package deps that was installed from an apt-get command?
<ZykoticK9> needshelp, sorry man i don't to ati stuff - best of luck.
<needshelp> :(
<needshelp> yeah the ati drivers are really bad...
<chetnick> macstar: sudo apt-get autoremove
<suncross> question for the pile: I'm trying to install 9.10 from a disc I made with the iso hosted on the ubuntu official site, and it requires a username and pw that it never lets me define, and I'm not doing an oem install...ideas?
<Fudge> would a realtec gigabit lan card be called rge0?
<sslaccessrocks> suncross: i had the same thing happen to me today from the iso hosted on the office site; a reinstall fixed the problem
<chetnick> suncross: after you install, or before you even start install?
<macstar> chetnick: thanks
<suncross> it happens before i install it, it never brings up the normal welcome window
<chetnick> suncross: i have no clue what is that.
<needshelp> suncross, you may have dled the wrong version. I downloaded the server verison once and it did that.
<suncross> i thought i might have to, but I checked my DL folder and it's the desktop
<needshelp> suncross..i would recommend using a jump driver over a cd too, it installs way quicker.
<sslaccessrocks> suncross: yes, this happened on the server version today from the iso from the official ubuntu site (9.10)
<needshelp> search for pendrivelinux.com and they have apps that auto download the correct distro.
<suncross> ok, thanks! I have some options
<needshelp> and put it on a jumpdrive for you.
<kesherwani> hello
<kesherwani> i need some help ...
<sslaccessrocks> !hello | kesherwani
<ubottu> kesherwani: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kesherwani> due to some error , my system is not getting booted up prperly
<kesherwani> ubuntu was installed on my system , but somehow ,now its not getting properly boot .with an ALERT message /dev/disk/by-uuid/44c02152-eb7c-4ca8-b6c6-38cf65a6552f does not exit .Dropping to a sherll i am struck at a prompt (initramfs) . how to resolve this.. how else if could not be resolved , is there any way to repair OS like we do in windows?
<jngdwe> Does anybody here know if ATI has working drivers for 9.10 that dont cause the black screen at boot?
<sslaccessrocks> kersherwani: was this during an upgrade?
<needshelp> jngdwe. the 10.2 drivers dont
<jngdwe> Dangit
<HazRPG> hey all
<jngdwe> Well, is there any known fix that WILL let me use drivers with working 3d acceleration?
<needshelp> jng http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<jngdwe> ahh
<sslaccessrocks> !hello | HazRPG
<ubottu> HazRPG: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<needshelp> jng use that website i sent you to evaluate the different options
<HazRPG> can someone recommend me a hierarchy making application?
<needshelp> i have been messsing with gfx drivers all day to no avail
<needshelp> the gfx drivers for linux SUCK
<kesherwani> i am not sure , i do upgrade regulalry ..the system was working well and fine , the last time i used. and when i swiutched on and booted my system today , struck to it
<jngdwe> personally, the ATI drivers always worked fine for me until 9.10
<HazRPG> needshelp: all of them? Including the nvidia and ATI ones?
<jngdwe> and ssame with nvidia, i always had good luck on my 6150, 6600LE, 7600GT, 9600GT
<HazRPG> needshelp: granted, they are closed-source, but so are the windows-based ones.
<HazRPG> anyone know of a good hierarchy diagram program?
<needshelp> use visio
<needshelp> it is an m$ product but you can get a free  2010 beta key
<HazRPG> needshelp: isn't that a microsoft application?
<kesherwani> sslaccessrocks : i am not sure , i do upgrade regulalry ..the system was working well and fine , the last time i used. and when i swiutched on and booted my system today , struck to it
<needshelp> yes. but you can use it for free in beta
<HazRPG> needshelp: true... but I'm looking for something to use in the long-term
<jngdwe> This latest ATI issue is such a pain, i was so happy to have my 5.1 X-FI setup finally fully functional, with even sound playing on all 5 speakers
<needshelp> and the ati drivers work fine until you want to play an opengl game
<jngdwe> No they don't, i cannot get them to work at all with my 4830
<jngdwe> unles you mean the open source drivers
<[deXter]> HazRPG: Dia is pretty good
<jngdwe> And open source is not an option for me, i am a gamer and am totally obsessed with compiz
<dako3256> if i wanted to make gedit the default editor for a program what i need to put in the command line?
<git__> can one resize ext4?
<sslaccessrocks> kesherwani: you might want to try to login to grub using an older kernel (not the top default option); if you get in, try system -> admin -> gparted to repartition your swap (what is the device in question, swap or your OS partition)?
<[deXter]> git__: Yea
<HazRPG> [deXter]: I've got Dia, it's a pretty good all-round diagram tool. I just want something that I can enter data into and it'll automatically fill the lines for the structure
<dsnyders> kesherwani, check your /etc/fstab
<HazRPG> [deXter]: but if there's nothing better, then I'll just stick with that
<dsnyders> I really hate that there is no way of getting a list of directories.
<jngdwe> Has anybody here gotten any ATI drivers to work with a 4xxx card on 9.10?
<HazRPG> powerpoint use to have a diagram tool to make hierarchical diagrams, shame that OO Presentation doesn't
<macstar> does anyone have any tips on getting pptp-client working in 8.04, I have googled out of my mind and cannot find anything to remedy it?
<macstar> I keep getting 'MPPE required but not available' yet all the debugging points to the kernel having it enabled
<needshelp> jng the website I sent you has a step by step way to do just that.
<HazRPG> dsnyders: you mean other than ls?
<dsnyders> ls lists files.  It doesn't list directories.
<HazRPG> ls -all
<jngdwe> I don't need a tutorial on how to install it. The driver installs fine in multiple methods
<hamnegga> Is it possible to use an md5sum as a universal type of bit code to generate an iso without downloading the actual file - for instance the md5 would be an instruction set so that if you used that, it would automaticaly create the same image?
<[deXter]> HazRPG: You can dry the Draw program in the OpenOffice suite or Kivio, although I've used neither..
<jngdwe> did the site include a fix for the black screen at boot?
<jngdwe> As in right after the ubuntu loading screen
<dsnyders> HazRPG, No. Only directories.  Like dir /a:d in DOS
<needshelp> jng yes. it tells you to hold down alt and some other key and hit a series of keys
<jngdwe> Believe me, i
<ZykoticK9> hamnegga, no -- md5 sums are tiny
<jngdwe> Believe me ive tried*
<needshelp> 3. Just in case  Write down or remember this series of Alt+PrntScr key combinations, just in case your screen should go black and Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't work.  Alt+PrntScr+r, Alt+PrntScr+s, Alt+PrntScr+e, Alt+PrntScr+i, Alt+PrntScr+n, Alt+PrntScr+u, Alt+PrntScr+b  These keypresses will reboot the system safely. To remember the keypresses, remember this nonsensical phrase: "Raising Skinny Elephants Is Never Utterly B
<jngdwe> wait, prntScr?
<HazRPG> dsnyders: ls --help
<chetnick> WTF?
<hamnegga> well, I don't see why something similar could be used, since it's all binary in the end and use some type of encryption and key.
<jngdwe> Can you tell me in general what they do?
<HazRPG> dsnyders: if you use ls -d, it shows directorys
<jngdwe> Ive been with Ubuntu for a few years, but i dont know a whole lot in terms of key presses
<rww> hamnegga: no. There are lots (I think infinite) of different files that map to the same MD5 hash. The whole concept of hashing a file involves ending up with something that has less information than the original file, so you can't go backwards.
<dsnyders> HazRPG, No, it doesn't.  It lists the files in the directories.
<c_nick> Hi does anyone know of the IRC Room of google chrome browser
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, ls -- shows both files & directories, not sure why you think it doesn't
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Exactly, it shows both.  I want only the directories.
<darolu> c_nick: #chrome exists but you need password; I don't know of another
<c_nick> hmm ok
<git__> can't wait to have btrfs :)
<git__> that'll solve much of my filesystem problem
<git__> ext4 will go away within a year or two
<c_nick> darolu:  i installed GCB and i wanted to add an extension .crx file
<c_nick> i tried with ./chrome --extension="path to .crx file"
<c_nick> but did not work
<darolu> c_nick: I have no idea how chrome extensions work, sorry
<anom01y> what is more supported for Linux, Nvidia geforce 6200 256 mb   or   an Ati Radeon X1650 PRO 512mb
<anom01y> I need the tv out to work
<kesherwani> sslaccessrocks : its saying check root =bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules , devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<HazRPG> [deXter]: Draw program did you say earlier? or Kivio?
<HazRPG> [deXter]: might try those, thanks
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, "ls -d */" should work
<HazRPG> dsnyders: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/19/list-only-the-directories/
<HazRPG> dsnyders: it shows you how to list only directories using ls
<jozey> elloowwwwwww
<ZykoticK9> HazRPG, did you try ls -l | grep “^d” -- on my system that didn't work
<HazRPG> did you copy and paste it?
<HazRPG> because it's using a different type of quotation mark then the one printable from the keyboard
<HazRPG> type it manually
<ZykoticK9> anom01y, if you want TV Out i'd go with Nvidia (mind you I'd always go for Nvidia)
<anom01y> yeah thats what Im using now
<anom01y> ZykoticK9, only problem is that the stupid card has no heat sink
<HazRPG> ZykoticK9: try typing it in manually, because copying and pasting it won't work:    ls -l | grep "^d"
<anom01y> well it does but it has no fan
<dsnyders> HazRPG, Read the page you linked to and you'll see all the hoops you need to jump through just to get a simple list of directories.
<HazRPG> ZykoticK9: if you copy and paste that, it'll work
<anom01y> I am going to buy one and stick it on the fins
<PinkFloyd> Im trying to change the port my SSH server runs on, by reconfiguring the Port directive in ssh_config. However, when I restart the server, it's still on port 22. Ideas?
<ZykoticK9> HazRPG, sure enough
<HazRPG> dsnyders: make a bash script to make it easier if you must
<rolsworth> in windows when playing HD flash I use about 1% cpu but in Ubuntu it uses over 50%. doesn't gpu acceleration work?
<HazRPG> dsnyders: although I never have a problem using ls by itself, it still lists all the directories, granted along with all the files too, but it still gets the job done
<ZykoticK9> HazRPG, still think the "ls -d */" is much prettier without the long stuff there
<seanbrystone> whats the best compression, like .7z? I need like really good compression, i dont care how long it takes to compress really
<HazRPG> ZykoticK9: true enough...
<[deXter]> rolsworth: Did you install the restricted graphic card drivers?
<rolsworth> yep
<rolsworth> made nop difference
<rolsworth> doesn't seem to have gpu acceleration
<ZykoticK9> rolsworth, i believe only Nvidia+vdpau give video acceleration - and i don't think it working in any browsers (might be wrong)
<rolsworth> on windows it works
<ZykoticK9> rolsworth, then i guess windows is better... lol
<HazRPG> rolsworth: tried messing with the settings in the NVIDIA X Server Settings application?
<[deXter]> Anyways, it's high time we ditch Flash.
<rolsworth> no
<[deXter]> Kill it I say, kill it with FIRE!
<HazRPG> [deXter]: lol for what?
<HazRPG> [deXter]: what would you replace it with?
<ZykoticK9> html5!
<HazRPG> [deXter]: although I kind of agree, we do need to have a similar open-source version of flash
<rolsworth> flash isn't going any where any time soon
<h0rnman> can anyone point me to a more 'acceptable' way to automount network shares when using a USB wireless card than adding "mount - a" to /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default?
<ZykoticK9> if you use Chromium or chrome you can use youtube html5 HD stuff!  www.youtube.com/html5
<h0rnman> it feels a tad bit hacky
<dsnyders> HazRPG, Yes, it gets the job done.  It's just clumsy and I can never remember the trick when I need it.  Perhaps I will create a command alias after all.
<[deXter]> HazRPG: Ogg / HTML5 Video
<[deXter]> Well for videos anyways, for other stuff there's CSS
<sslaccessrocks> kesherwani: ok, sorry i don't know how to fix that, maybe others here might
<HazRPG> [deXter]: and what are you going to make your vector animations in?
<HazRPG> [deXter]: I can understand the change to HTML5 for video streaming...
<HazRPG> [deXter]: but other than that...
<[deXter]> HazRPG: CSS.
<rolsworth> the html5 on youtube much slower than flash
<Roasted> I installed the wasp theme from gnome look. Now I cant get rid of it. It came with an installer script, a .sh file. How do I remove it? I cant select other window borders now. :(
<_deXter_> rolsworth: It's just in a testing phase, besides it depends on a lot of factors like the browser you're using..
<_deXter_> rolsworth: It works great for me in the latest Chromium
<michaeldouglas30> HTML5 Rocks
<Brian2898> Do Dell Ubuntu laptops work when you upgrade to 9.10?
<Brian2898> As in the proprietary drivers
<sslaccessrocks> Brian2898: which driver failed for you? most should transition quietly
<Brian2898> None have failed, I am thinking about buying dell ubuntu laptop, but I see they are imaged with old version of ubuntu
<rolsworth> why would you buy an ubuntu laptop
<sslaccessrocks> Brian2898: Dell sells laptops with ubuntu on them, i would look at those for those should easily allow upgrades
<rolsworth> not like there is a price difference
<sslaccessrocks> rolsworth: yeah, that bothered me, that they didn't reduce the cost of windows in ubuntu laptops
<rolsworth> waste of money
<rolsworth> better to get that windows license. you might need it one day
<sslaccessrocks> they still charge users the price of windows on their laptops and give them ubuntu
<Brian2898> They do reduce the cost of the laptop...
<rolsworth> nope the price is basically the same
<sslaccessrocks> Brian2898: must be a change, last i checked their desktops (which they don't sell with ubuntu) didn't have a cost reduction
<sslaccessrocks> *anymore
<gsgleason> my notification popups seem malaligned: http://imagebin.ca/view/S0bEif.html
<gsgleason> crap, disregard.  wrong pic.
<Brian2898> http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/notebooks/vostro-v13/pd.aspx?refid=vostro-v13&s=bsd&cs=04&~ck=mn&dgc=IR&cid=dellhp&lid=rtbn4&ref=hbn
<gsgleason> okay, here.  my notification popup seems malaligned. http://imagebin.ca/view/AfjoWUM1.html
<sslaccessrocks> Brian2898: wow, you're right; a little slow if you ask me (took them at least a year to realize they weren't going to sell any without that cost reduction to the consumer)
<gsgleason> !
<sslaccessrocks> gsgleason: i have seen that error before, i believe an upgrade fixed it; anyone else here know?
<torasuku> How do I remove the titlebar fading in Metacity of unfocused windows?
<gsgleason> sslaccessrocks: I am full up to date on 9.10 Linux greglap 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<gsgleason> torasuku: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<torasuku> gsgleason, yes.
<[1]spike> if i want to open a file called sources.list from linux CLI what command do i use? im in the directory
<gsgleason> torasuku: install compizconfig-settings-manager and use if to customize everything.  it must be in there somewhere.
<gsgleason> torasuku: I don't know for a fact, but I would think it would be there if anywhere.
<torasuku> gsgleason, I have it installed, I've been looking through it and I don't see it. I remember seeing some gconf command on shiki-colors old Gnome-Look page, but it's not there anymore :\
<torasuku> gsgleason, it's something with Metacity, rather than Compiz, if I remember correctly.
<sslaccessrocks> spike: sudo nano sources.list
<sslaccessrocks> then ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to close without saving
<gsgleason> torasuku: if you disable desktop effects, does it still fade?
<neil_d> what does the /boot/xen-3.3 binary do?
<gsgleason> spike, use any text editor.  there are many for terminal use.  I like vim which is vi plus more features.  a lot like emacs and some nano.
<sslaccessrocks> spike: be sure to backup your sources.list first (sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<torasuku> gsgleason, no, it doesn't fade then.
<[1]spike> thanks but i already broke it lol
<[1]spike> sources.list didnt like me typing edit sources.list
<gsgleason> neil, what package does it belong to?  apt-file search filename
<gsgleason> man edit
<gsgleason> read.
<[1]spike> it dissapeared but i have a file sources.list~ whats that?
<neptunepink> Where can I get 32-bit libncursesw?
<[1]spike> yeah i just found the man command
<sslaccessrocks> neptunepink: maybe try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<[1]spike> but it was after i tried my msdos command
<gsgleason> [1]spike: that is a swap file usually.
<sslaccessrocks> neptunepink: or you could "apt-cache search libncursesw" in terminal
<[1]spike> ok ill copy the sources.list from my fresh VM
<Mixxit> i am having some problems where my 3g dongle internet is really slow and my network adapter also wont pick up an ip address
<sslaccessrocks> mixxit: in terminal, do a "sudo dhclient" to renew an ip address
<Mixxit> everytime i boot up?
<coldfire2122> is it bad to run kde apps on gnome without using kde as your desktop manager? is there any side effects?
<sslaccessrocks> mixxit: its a temporary solution i know, haven't experienced 3g yet
<Mixxit> that's for my network card problem right not my 3g problem?
<the_jackdaw> Im trying to Dual boot win7 and ubuntu, installed win first and then ubuntu, same disk different partitions. Shouldnt GRUB overwrite the windows bootloader?
<Mixxit> my 3g problem looks like its at gprs or something
<sslaccessrocks> mixxit: it works on any network card, it renews the ip address
<Mixxit> its really really slow
<Mixxit> like 1997
<coldfire2122> the_jackdaw yes
<Mixxit> i get an ip for my 3g just not my lan
<Mixxit> but i will give that a go thanks
<the_jackdaw> Then why does it not do that, GRUB does not start at all, windows starts instead
<sslaccessrocks> mixxit: that should renew the ip for both connections
<gsgleason> torasuku: wouldnt' that mean it's something with compiz then?
<mlemos> can anybody tell me if Ubuntu 9.10 AMD 64 image work as 64 bit in a machine with Intel Core 2 Duo?
<Mixxit> ok
<Mixxit> what about the 3g connection speed?
<gsgleason> the_jackdaw: it will if you tell it do install a boot loader.  when it does, it offers a choice as to the device.
<coldfire2122> the_jackdaw: it should automatically replace the windows bootloader when you install it.
<commander_> is sunbird equivalent to Google Calendar?
<sslaccessrocks> the_jackdaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or try the grub install CD iso on https://www.auburn.edu/~farvept/ (Grub2 iso)
<torasuku> gsgleason, I suppose, I just seem to recall the old "gconf" line that I saw had to do with metacity :\
<gsgleason> mlemos: yes.
<gsgleason> commander_: no
<gsgleason> torasuku: gconf-editor
<commander_> oh ok.it's just a stand alone
<sslaccessrocks> mixxit: i don't know much about 3g from experience, maybe try increasing your signal strength by repositioning?
<gsgleason> look in apps->metacity perhaps
<Mixxit> ah no it connects at 3.2mb a sec on windows its just something that seems to be happening in ubuntu
<torasuku> gsgleason, it was a whole line that you put into the terminal and it turned the opacity changing behaviour off.
<mlemos> gsgleason, thanks. Installing now! ;-)
<the_jackdaw> gsgleason: Yea i saw that, but it still didnt work, have tried with 2 different distros, no grub when windows is installed.
<sslaccessrocks> mixxit: you could always try the bleeding edge 10.04, but i of course cannot recommend that for a stable operating system
<Mixxit> it's a Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<the_jackdaw> And also, the ubuntu installation recognize the vista during the installation, and i choose install next to it and to choose what to load during start up, but no GRUB :P.. very annoying
<Mixxit> how do i tell what version i am on
<Mixxit> i would prefer stable
<seanbrystone> whats the best compression, like .7z? I need like really good compression, i dont care how long it takes to compress really
<amagee> hey what's the simplest way to get a mail server running that other apps on the same machine can send email through
<archboxman> hello what is the out come if we blacklist a module in ubuntu...
<ardchoille> !version | Mixxit
<ubottu> Mixxit: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Mixxit> 9.10 karmic
<Mixxit> is that normal?
<ardchoille> Mixxit: That is the latest release
<Mixxit> great
<sslaccessrocks> seanbrystone: 7z works fine, but rar is slightly better
<_deXter_> seanbrystone: Depends on what data you're trying to compress
<PinkFloyd> Could someone possibly help me with my display on my HDTV? It looks like it's zoomed.
<PinkFloyd> Resolution is 1920x1080
<Mixxit> i'd like to google on it but i get alot of other distros what is that app that sits in the top right tray that i am doing my network connections in?
<seanbrystone> _deXter_, vmware images
<ardchoille> Mixxit: network manager ?
<_deXter_> seanbrystone: .7z then
<seanbrystone> how?
<Mixxit> thanks
<seanbrystone> whats the package to download for .7z?
<PinkFloyd> p7zip
<seanbrystone> ok thx guys
<sslaccessrocks> seanbrystone: or peazip for a better GUI
<PinkFloyd> I normally just bzip with tar :p
<seanbrystone> cant find peazip
<seanbrystone> PinkFloyd, how would i do bzip with tar?
<sslaccessrocks> seanbrystone: you might have to google it and download it (its easier for beginners that use GUIs)
<PinkFloyd> tar cvjf directory tarball.tar.bz2
<PinkFloyd> on command line
<sslaccessrocks> PinkFloyd: wow, didn't know you could bz2 from the program tar :)
<PinkFloyd> ofc :p
<sslaccessrocks> PinkFloyd: always used bunzip
<PinkFloyd> The j switch specifies bz2
<Quoexl> could someone walk me through rsyncing a windows share on a ubuntu box?
<PinkFloyd> change the c switch to an x switch and it'll decompress it :p
<ardchoille> PinkFloyd: isn't it "tar cvjf tarball.tar.bz2 directory" ?
<sslaccessrocks> !rsync | Quoexl
<ubottu> Quoexl: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<PinkFloyd> It's been a while since I used it ardchoille, so possibly
<SolarisBoy> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Quoexl> I get that but I dont understand the stuff on that site
<Quoexl> mainly I want to put it in a cron
<SolarisBoy> rsync service running on windows ? or ssh?
<Quoexl> rsync running on the linux box windows using a share, smbmounting it
<SolarisBoy> you need a way for rsync to access windows
<gregg> I've got some samba cifs mount problems at boot, and at shutdown as well - any takers? :)
<SolarisBoy> either ssh or rsync protocol itself
<Quoexl> no I got the drive smbmounted
<SolarisBoy> ok so you want to rsync the mount to to something local?
<Quoexl> to /home/quoexl/windows
<Quoexl> no I want it to do rsync -r /home/quoexl/windows /backup/windows in a cron
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<SolarisBoy> you want sync the mount to something local
<Quoexl> here is the script I have so far
<SolarisBoy> use that line in cron... i dont see an issue with it...
<Quoexl> will the smbmount work in there too?
<SolarisBoy> why not? given the network is up and mount is persistent ,, and mounted...
<Quoexl> woot, thanks
<gregg> I've got a bunch of samba shares in fstab - only SOME of them actually mount at startup, but a sudo mount -a works no probs - i connect via wireless
<h0rnman> gregg, what kind of problems?
<gregg> that's the startup problem
<gregg> we'll take the shutdown problem after ;)
<SolarisBoy> gregg: are all the  shares on the same boxes?
<h0rnman> gregg, ubuntu version?
<gregg> yep
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<gregg> h0rnman: kubuntu karmic
<Quoexl> you could write an init.d script that smbmounts those
<SolarisBoy> why?
<gregg> i just don't understand why SOME mount no prob
<h0rnman> gregg, I'm wrestling with this one too
<SolarisBoy> maybe mount options?
<Quoexl> sheist occurs?
<gregg> my line in fstab: //192.168.1.100/films\040test /home/gregg/Videos/filmstest smbfs credentials=/home/gregg/.smbcredentials,uid=1000
<Guest76628> i cant setteing desktop
<SolarisBoy> Greyhound-:
<SolarisBoy> that credentials line...
<SolarisBoy> i believe is buggy
<the_jackdaw> can i reinstall GRUB somehow?
<SolarisBoy> i tried using it for a client,, and use a hidden file like so....
<gregg> hmm ok - workaround?
<SolarisBoy> didn't work,, til i specified user,password way
<h0rnman> gregg, try \\192.168.1.100\films\ test /home/gregg/VIdeos/filmtest cifs credentials.....blah blah
<Quoexl> what is grub doing to you jack?
<h0rnman> smbfs is old, buggy, and going away at some point AFAIK
<SolarisBoy> that was on red hat though,, but that was my work around,,,
<gregg> ok i'll try the cifs thing we'll see if that works
<SolarisBoy> instead of the creds file,, i had to specify explicitly in the fstab user=,password....
<gregg> now the shutdown problem ;o)
<SolarisBoy> heh k...
<the_jackdaw> Quoexl, it is not starting, im trying to dualboot with win7.. and when i installed ubuntu and restarted,, grub did not start, just went into windows
<h0rnman> remove the uid section at the end as well
<gregg> I hang at shutdown - CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 blabla
<Guest76628> i cant mirror my desk top then it's icon is very large please tell me how to slove this problem
<Quoexl> sorry, outta my league
<the_jackdaw> :P
<seanbrystone> i tried, tar cvjf tarball.tar.bz2 filenamegoeshere     no luck
<SolarisBoy> gregg sounds like you possibly have a network issue?
<Quoexl> are you on 2 drives? did it write to the wrong mbr?
<sslaccessrocks> seanbrystone: i would stick with peazip then after installing 7zip
<the_jackdaw> well, i have tried both with 2 disks,, and 1 disk 2 partitions
<gregg> SolarisBoy: from what I can read in the forums it's a "normal" problem - there are about 50000 ways to fix it though
<SolarisBoy> possibly options in samba.conf
<the_jackdaw> usually ubuntu should overwrite the windows bootloader
<seanbrystone> sslaccessrocks, yeah im using Nautilus , but was kinda hoping to do it CLI way :D
<sslaccessrocks> anyone know how to use apturl?
<archboxman> well figured out what they did to fix all those wifi card issues with Atheros wifi cards.. changed the module to ath9k from ath5k it was a backport driver
<Guest76628> helloow i cant understand what's your tallking
<Mixxit> xD
<h0rnman> gregg, try:  ln -s /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh /etc/rc.0/K14umountnfs.sh  <--  I think this is correct syntax :)
<gregg> ok - thanks h0rnman
<h0rnman> np...also add it to /etc/rc.6/
<h0rnman> so you catch reboot
<gregg> h0rnman: no such file or directory
<sslaccessrocks> i am trying to download adobe flash through apturl (10.01) (i know ubuntu+1 exists), anyone know how to work apturl?
<SolarisBoy> i guess you just make one gregg
<h0rnman> gregg, no...it should be there
<Myrtti> !upstart
<archboxman> If anyone wants to read this about Atheros wifi cards: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309605&highlight=backports+for+wifi
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<gregg> then why the error? ;) should i sudo the command?
<h0rnman> gregg, yes...sorry, I didn't specify
<gregg> oki
<gregg> h0rnman: same error
<Quoexl> question, is anything run out of init.d inherently run as sudo?
<Myrtti> h0rnman, gregg: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<archboxman> problem is upstart is using grub2 and having problems
<Steil_> hey
<Steil_> is there a way to change my ident reply?
<Callum__> Quoexl: all the init scripts run as root (not sudo, sudo is just a command to temporarily elevate you to superuser privileges)
<h0rnman> yeah, I suppose you can do it that way too :)
<Callum__> oh, he's gone...
<gregg> going to reboot see if my changes helped - brb ;)
<jungleberrykid> I'm having a problem booting, grub2 is fine, kernel image is fine, init scripts run and after AppArmour profiles loaded by boot hangs - I don't get any gui
<jungleberrykid> have tried reinstalling xserver-xorg, ubuntu-desktop, gdm..... hasn't fixed the problem... :(
<ultraz> hey, whats up with this new grub, how do i boot without splash screen and all other stuff. vga option not available anymore?
<sslaccessrocks> junbleberrykid: are you running on x86 on a 10 year old machine with poor to no acpi?
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: what is the script for???
<jungleberrykid> it's a brand new Dell XPS laptop
<jungleberrykid> I've tried with various boot line paramters incl noacpi
<jungleberrykid> how do I debug my boot process?
<archboxman> dmesg
<trollboy> is it possible to sync pidgin with IndicatorApplet 0.1?
<Mixxit> thanks for your help all, have a great week
<c_nick> jungleberrykid: ok seems like a weird question.. but can u tell me if i should go in for a DELL VOSTRO /New Inspiron 14 my budget is $800 bucks. since u took a new dell laptop ur view could come in handy for me .. i will be using for Work + play.. so i will use it almost daily.. even travel with it
<yoavsbg17> hey, i uses ubuntu with Firefox, and some pages which based on Explorer loads with Gebrish. somebody please can help me who can am I fix it ??
<[1]spike> were should apt packages be kept on the ubuntu install cd?
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: not pointing at your wifi card or internet in general if so remove it.. it will either not connect or send a loopback test to infinity
<sslaccessrocks> spike: under pool
<jungleberrykid> I love my Dell laptop, performs really well and would pick it again if I had the choice
<gregg> bleah - my samba shares still didn't mount - well, 4 out of 7 mounted, the last three didn't
<c_nick> jungleberrykid:  which one is it
<yoavsbg17> somebody here can help please  ?
<alazyworkaholic> I can't speak at #radeon & the ubuntu community documentation is very out of date. I have an ATI radeon 3200 & I want to know what my best options are re the open source radeon driver. I believe there are several ways to get it, not sure what they are. I want something that will have some newer code so at least basic 3D works, while remaining safe enough that I can depend on the driver to work for me mostly every day.
<sslaccessrocks> !ask | yoavsbg17
<ubottu> yoavsbg17: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<git__> can one resize ext4 primary partition while its online ?
<iflema> trollboy shutdown empathy and pidgin will take over.....
<yoavsbg17>  sslaccessrocks:  i uses ubuntu with Firefox, and some pages which based on Explorer loads with Gebrish. somebody please can help me who can am I fix it ??
<sslaccessrocks> git__: i believe so, but i believe its dangerous
<git__> i'm experimenting
<gregg> I have 7 samba shares that should mount in fstab - only 4 out of the 7 mount (the first 4) - I connect using wireless - any ideas?
<^sn00per^> sslaccessrocks : i followed  the instructions on floppy2usb
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: any luck?
<^sn00per^> cant fingure where i went wrong
<iflema> trollboy the user switcher will need reloading or a reboot will doit.....
<SolarisBoy> gregg: you confirmed all the samba shares on from same windows host?
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: i was going to try them soon, i just put them up as a mirror yesterday
<gregg> SolarisBoy: yep
<^sn00per^> it works but just not finidng the disk that it is on
<gregg> SolarisBoy: and now if I run mount -a they all mount just fine
<trollboy> iflema, I've shut down empathy and am running pidgin now, but no love
<SolarisBoy> gregg: does this same behavior occur on a wired network?
<^sn00per^> just need to point that grub to look in the external hard drive i just installed it to ..
<gregg> SolarisBoy: hmm, I haven't tried that
<SolarisBoy> gregg: that can happen
<iflema> trollboy i didnt notice the 0.1
<SolarisBoy> gregg: as i stated check the network,, try a wire for a comparison
<^sn00per^> any idea sslaccessrocks?
<yoavsbg17> sslaccessrocks: ?
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: the quickest solution would be to install seamonkey (sudo apt-get install seamonkey), but it sounds like you are trying to open a binary file with firefox (which no internet browser supports)
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok i'll try...
<SolarisBoy> cool
 * iflema ive really got to stop trying to answer questions
<gregg> still looking for a solution to my shutdown problem - when I've got that, i'll try wired ;)
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: i am not a big fan of using grub, when i need grub help, i go to the very quiet room #grub often until someone is there
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm not getting any video, from any site.
<ShazbotMcNasty> what do?
 * iflema or not tring :)
<alazyworkaholic> I can't speak at #radeon & the ubuntu community documentation is very out of date. I have an ATI radeon 3200 & I want to know what my best options are re the open source radeon driver. I believe there are several ways to get it, not sure what they are. I want something that will have some newer code so at least basic 3D works, while remaining safe enough that I can depend on the driver to work for me mostly every day.
<sslaccessrocks> ShazbotMcNasty: reinstall adobe flash here: http://www.adobe.com/flashplayer
<^sn00per^> sslaccessrocks: me either
<SolarisBoy> gregg: what happend to the umountsmb.sh script he asked you to link to your rc's?
<yoavsbg17> i think that the site isn't support firefox, but as i know there is sould be some add-on to fix it  ?
<yoavsbg17> am I right ?
<Gryphon9> Can someone help... i have instaled gnome do but i dont know how to make the fansy panel apper?:(
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: when it can boot *.iso files using PEX emulation, then i'll support grub2 fully
<gregg> SolarisBoy: i didn't change the script - he just said to do some simlinks, no?
<^sn00per^> sslaccessrocks: whats the default grub parameter  on ubuntu ?
<SolarisBoy> gregg: thats what you would need for the script to execute on shutdown && reboot
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: you could try a firefox addon, call user-agent and change it to "appear" like internet explorer
<aah> any issues w/ running xfce and gnome side-by-side?  vanilla 9.10 install, just wondering which of the many xfce packages will Do The Right Thing without horking my gnome install
<sslaccessrocks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gregg> SolarisBoy: i did the simlinks - still hanged on shutdown: "CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 blabla"
<trollboy> iflema, so I'm screwed?
<yoavsbg17> ok thanks i'll try
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: i think its grub-update, do a find / -name grub to search files
<SolarisBoy> gregg: your smb mount,, is it possible that its busy and write/delete many files there while its mounted?
 * iflema :)
<SolarisBoy> gregg: like possibly mount for music player or something that may hold onto a file?
<^sn00per^> sslaccessrocks: why i am doing this route is because i have this viao pcg-u 101 hard drive is dead, the viao is not usb bootable, just need something like floppy2usb
<gregg> SolarisBoy: nope - I just shutdown without having done anything but looking at the files (not opening), same hang
<gregg> SolarisBoy: hmmmmm, could amarok be doing it? My library is on a mounted partition...
<TLUL> My Karmic install only boots up successfully roughly half of the time. How can I try to find out what the problem is?
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: i went online and bought a ide to usb cable plus power adapter for $10
<SolarisBoy> gregg: yes
<gregg> crap
<^sn00per^> i have the usb to external hard drive
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok - i'll try shutting down amarok and see wat happens
<gregg> brb
<SolarisBoy> gregg: ok
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: you may also want to try a linux floppy to recover your files
<^sn00per^> the viao is powering the hard drive just fine but bios does not support usb booting
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: no, i mean it will detect the hard-drive as a thumb-drive after buying that, and it can boot from a live cd or linux floppy (that doesn't redirect floppy2usb)
<jungleberrykid> my karmic install does not boot up into X and I don't get any error messages on startup, what do I do?
<archboxman> grub2 if you have have problems just close your eyes and click your heels three times and "there is nowhere like home" soon you will see the desktop popup in your dreams...
<viviersf> y
<sslaccessrocks> jungleberrykid: try alt+ctrl+F1 then login and type startx (errors if fails or will start up correctly)
<alazyworkaholic> I tried to get help on #radeon but I just get "Could not send to channel" every time I write something. I used to be able to talk a couple months ago, what gives?
<archboxman> grub2 if you have have problems just close your eyes and click your heels three times and repeat the words "there is nowhere like home" soon you will see the desktop popup in your dreams...
<jungleberrykid> that's the other problem I'm having: I don't get any tty's :(
<archboxman> grub2 if you have have problems just close your eyes and click your heels three times and repeat the words "there is nowhere like home" soon you will see the desktop popup in your dreams...
<Myrtti> archboxman: be helpful :-|
<sslaccessrocks> jungleberrykid: do you have an ssh server running on the machine you could ssh username@laptop -X to get X11 errors or see if its working
<archboxman> Myrtti: sorry Captian Morgan and OJ took over my brain ....
<^sn00per^> yeah sslaccessrocks i get that but the thing is the laptop is not a usb bootable
<jungleberrykid> guy's where's the best place to get online support for boot issues?
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: what about that grub2 iso put on a floppy?
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: your looking at it
<jungleberrykid> I've googled extensively and need some experienced support with this issue I am experiencing..
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: do dmesg
<jungleberrykid> ok - how do I dmesg?
<yoavsbg17> sslaccessrocks: there is no support for Linux :(
<jungleberrykid> lol
<SolarisBoy> type dmesg in a terminal
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: its 1.2 MB, so it should fit on
<gregg> SolarisBoy: it wasn't amarok :(
<^sn00per^> sslaccessrocks: ok does the grub2 have usb drivers
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: you try the firefox useragent plugin?
<SolarisBoy> gregg: ok .. did you switch to wired?
<git__> how can one debug filesystem prob? ... a tool like strace is cool
<gregg> SolarisBoy: not yet
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: no, it sees whatever the bios sees
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: you may need to use a livecd if your system keeps freezing
<yoavsbg17> sorry i even don't know what is it ..
<gregg> SolarisBoy: i'll get there ;)
<jungleberrykid> everything looks good in dmesg - no warnings, no errors...
<^sn00per^> this viao is too old to boot off a usb
<SolarisBoy> gregg:
<^sn00per^> it is a pre 2000'
<jungleberrykid> I've already used LiveCD and flashstick boot
<SolarisBoy> sorry.. typed enter to early =)
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: open firefox, tools, addons, search user-agent, download plugin, restart firefox, tools, user-agent, choose internet explorer, and it will fake internet explorer to websites
<SolarisBoy> gregg: what is the complete message dmesg that you see?
<klappi> jungleberrykid: what kind of box is it an old one?
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: did you hook up a extrenal drive to this laptop???
<jungleberrykid> I can mount my karmic boot partition and everything is there - nothing is missing or corrupt
<ultraz> how can i make 9.10 boot verbose/console. This grub2 is driving me crazy.
<SolarisBoy> is there messages about inodes and pending writes as well?
<archboxman> klappi: runing a dell xps
<sslaccessrocks> ultraz: try #grub
<jungleberrykid> I have not hooked up an external drive and it's a brand new Dell Studio 16 XPS laptop
<gregg> SolarisBoy: hold on - checking
<TLUL> What sort of logs are created at bootup that I could use to figure out why it's not always working?
<SolarisBoy> ok
<emghazal> When I boot the computer, I get "The application 'NetworkManager Applet' (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked", and I have to enter the keyring password to access the wireless network. How do I let it connect to the wireless network without asking for the keyring password?
<SolarisBoy> TLUL: debug.log dmesg messages.
<q0_0p> anyone know an alternative to gnome-do?
<sslaccessrocks> emghazal: system -> preference -> encryption and keyrings (check there)
<TLUL> SolarisBoy: So how do I view them?
<SolarisBoy> TLUL: the commands less, cat, tail usually
<SolarisBoy> TLUL: they are text files
<gregg> SolarisBoy: it's HUGE - hope you're patient lol
<jungleberrykid> how do I determine what may be hanging my boot?
<SolarisBoy> gregg: use grep
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ?
<TLUL> SolarisBoy: Where are the files located?
<klappi> jungleberrykid: dmes on console right after boot
<klappi> jungleberrykid: dmesg sorry
<SolarisBoy> gregg: grep -C10 'CIFS VFS' /var/log/messages .. would show 10 lines above and below each occurence of that regex....
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: what was the last thing you installed or played with???
<SolarisBoy> use grep to slim out the output of everything else to see whats relevant....
<sslaccessrocks> TLUL: to search for files in command line: find / -name searchterm where "/" is the location, which can be changed to say /home
<jungleberrykid> klappi: yes, that's exactly what I've done, dmesg and everything looks good - no errors, no warnings, it hangs straight after the AppArmor scripts complete...
<SolarisBoy> TLUL: logs go under /var/log/
<gregg> SolarisBoy: nothing
<gregg> SolarisBoy: that command shows nothing at all
<SolarisBoy> gregg: possibly in a different log
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: I removed gdm and I also installed upstart at the same time
<yoavsbg17> sslaccessrocks:  man it still doesn't work, can you try to open the page and maybe its my PC problem https://admin.nite.org.il/cls.php
<SolarisBoy> gregg: like debug.log or in dmesg buffer
<jungleberrykid> I've re-installed gdm, ubuntu-desktop, xserver-xorg
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: its scrambled here too
<jungleberrykid> how do I investigate what could be halting my boot?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: sorry i'm not too good with log files :(
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: you have to install the arabic language its in to see it properly
<yoavsbg17> what is scrambled ?!
<SolarisBoy> grep where did you find those samba related errors?
<TLUL> jungleberrykid: what problems are you having? The boot is hanging sometimes?
<SolarisBoy> s/grep/gregg/
<emghazal> sslaccessrocks: I don't have "System -> Preferences -> encryption and keyrings", did you mean "Applicatins -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys"? I looked there and didn't find an option to not ask for the keyring password
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: you running gnome""
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: you running gnome??
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ???
<ddavids> hello
<yoavsbg17> sslaccessrocks: with internet explorer it working well
<jungleberrykid> TLUL: the boot is hanging every single time - at the same place, straight after AppArmor profiles have loaded it just hangs and won't go into X
<sslaccessrocks> emghazal: sorry, im still on 9.04, thats where i could have checked (had the problem and google worked a while ago)
<git__> is all the new netbook 64-bit?
<SolarisBoy> you showed,, this , CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50
<gregg> right
<desert-pingus> Hi
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: yes, running gnome
<SolarisBoy> qgwhere did you get that? on console as you shutdown?
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: its not blocking firefox, firefox just needs you to install the language pack
<gregg> SolarisBoy: that showed up on my screen at shutdown, hung there
<desert-pingus> Hi.......
<indus> heya
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: I would load in a windows manager and see if it is gnome.... even though this may be a waiste of time
<ddavids> pls i have sound on my speakers and headphones when the headphones are connected, how do i ensure only the headphones have sound when connected?
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: you can install them from here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:3
<yoavsbg17> mm so what am i need to looking for ?
<SolarisBoy> ok so right.. it may be in dmesg,, you go dmesg |grep 'CIFS'
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: ok, how would I load a windows manager in?
<Gryphon9> Can someone help... i have instaled gnome do but i dont know how to make the fansy panel apper?:(
<SolarisBoy> s/go/can do/  im having a bad typing day...
<archboxman> need to install windows manager like flux box
<gregg> SolarisBoy: nothing
<gregg> dmesg | grep 'CIFS' shows nothing
<SolarisBoy> gregg: grep CIFS /var/log/*
<jungleberrykid> ok, I will search on flux box.... brb
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: would loading a windows manger be a good idea??
<alazyworkaholic> can anyone tell me how reliable the ati radeon driver from the xorg-edgers ppa is?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: again?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok that gives me a lot
<Gryphon9> indus: may you pm me
<SolarisBoy> gregg: ok,, do you see the error there?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: pressing the idea of jungleberrykid loading a windows manager to see if gnome is the problem ... is this a waste of time???
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: whats the problem with his window manager? whats in logs,, im not sure what the issue was
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: did that help you at all, i have to head out so i want to answer any further questions before I leave
<ddavids> pls how do i limit sound to the headphones when connected?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: in syslog.1 and kern.log  the same message over and over: CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 117 mid [different numbers] - and then CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -11
<Cappy> folks, im currently using arch, but i'm missing the software repo's from ubuntu, is there any way of building ubuntu to have it a bit snappier, but keep the usability?
<navetz> how do I run a cronjob of something located in /home/name/script
<yoavsbg17> sslaccessrocks: there is no package lang for Arabic
<navetz> it wont execute
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: my karmic 9.10 install loads the kernel image fine, runs scripts and then just hangs after AppArmor profiles are loaded, no warnings, no error messages.......... and no X :(
<navetz> but works properly if I just run it
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: not resolving the issue just proving the idea jungleberrykid loading scripts may have lead to gnome failing all at one time
<git__> navetz, gotta make sure it's executable
<SolarisBoy> gregg: yes something other than amarok is holding it open... you may need to create some sort of script to kill the smb mounts and whatever processes/handles it is... better yet
<SolarisBoy> gregg: try lsof, or fuser to see all whats holding the drive...
<git__> navetz, chmod u+x /home/name/script
<sslaccessrocks> yoavsbg17: do you know how to read arabic, if you do, the arabic ubuntu help channel would be a better place to ask
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i see
<git__> then use: crontab -e
<qUaNtiC_> hi guys, how to install system-integrity-check on 8.10? cant find it in synaptic...
<gregg> SolarisBoy: umm, lsof is HUGE
<yoavsbg17> sorry .. i don't
<SolarisBoy> gregg: you need an argument
<navetz> git__: it is executable, it works fine on its own, just not in crontab
<yoavsbg17> but i'll try the hebrew one
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: never the idea of moving that fast with either hard ware or software cause a hiccup...
<ddavids> pls how do i limit sound to the headphones when connected?
<sslaccessrocks> qUaNtiC_: try the command in terminal: apt-cache search integrity
<gregg> SolarisBoy: like?
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: what does fluxbox replace? what does gnome normally use?
<yoavsbg17> anyway thanks !
<SolarisBoy> gregg: try 'sudo fuser /path/to/smbmountwithissue'
<sslaccessrocks> !arabic | yoavsbg17
<ubottu> yoavsbg17: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<git__> navetz, pipe the execution to log to see what went wrong
<^sn00per^> *sigh* dang.. im getting run around
<qUaNtiC_> sslaccessrocks: it gives a lot of packages, but i did the same search in synaptic and it did give a lot there as well, but none was named system-integrity-check
<yoavsbg17> fine
<[1]spike> ok does anyone know how i can add packages? to my pool/main so my apt-get can get and install them? i have modified sources.list to point to my mirror 192.168.1.2/ubuntu/
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: jungleberrykid is this a new install?
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: it uses different software towards that of gnome ... gnome includes its own library of tools ... and fluxbox or other windows managers use there own tools
<git__> * * * * * /home/name/script >> /home/name/file.log 2>&1
<Speedy2> www.search2.net
<sslaccessrocks> qUaNtiC_: try http://packages.ubuntu.com maybe its depreciated?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: jungleberrykid are you able to get to recovery/single user mode?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: nothinb
<gregg> SolarisBoy: nothing*
<SolarisBoy> gregg: ok
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: this is not a new install, I had it working perfectly except that I could not get any tty consoles.... I uninstalled gdm and then ran into this problem...
<^sn00per^> sslaccessrocks: someone just told me to update my firmware i just gave the spec to where this dang viao is not usb bootable
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: no need to talk to me just jungleberrykid ....
<SolarisBoy> ok
<mukiex_> is fstab still the "proper" way to permanently mount Samba shares?
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: did that fix it?
<navetz> git__: alright cool, what does 2>&1 mean? I've seen it before but forgot
<mukiex_> Just in case there's a better way to do it nowadays, I haven't used Linux in ages.
<^sn00per^> no
<SolarisBoy> hmm have you tried reinstalling gdm?
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: I am not able to get into single user/recovery mode - it hangs in the same place..... if I add 'rw init=/bin/bash' to my boot then I can get root access at the command prompt....
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: I watch from the cheep sets and file in the blanks...
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: =)
<^sn00per^> sslaccessrocks: no not really the netbook i have is viao pcg u101 which they do not have updates for firmware..
<^sn00per^> and its not usb bootable ..
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: try that and to start networking and try to install gdm again,,
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: arm architecture?
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: I have also usccessfully booted to LiveCD, mounted the partition, run fsck on partition - files are all fine, can even mount to the partition - everything is there....
<SolarisBoy> is all i can think,, im not good with X/gui related stuff
<gregg> maybe permanent mount of my samba shares using fstab is the problem???
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: interesting
<sslaccessrocks> !arm | ^sn00per^
<SolarisBoy> gregg: or the options used...
<SolarisBoy> gregg: the thing may be wireless...
<^sn00per^> no its ont a arm archieture
<sslaccessrocks> !armel | ^sn00per^
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: have booted to root command prompt, have re-installed gdm, have re-installed ubuntu-desktop, have re-install xserver-xorg...
<^sn00per^> !arm
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: ok
<gregg> SolarisBoy: that's what i was thinking - maybe i should be mounting AFTER fstab is loaded? like rc.0 or something??
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: ok, thought u might want to check that before going further, i have to head out, if i find anything, i'll add to that auburn site
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: when I run 'startx' from root prompt it displays some messages which are too quick for me to read and then I get a blank screen - no X....
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: that is what I don't understand that is how I make mistakes in computer builds is moving to fast
<git__> navetz, redirect standard error (STDERR) to STDOUT which is the file.log
<SolarisBoy> gregg: i think thats a viable option,, wireless is up/downy by design,, you may not notice it but it can affect services...
<^sn00per^> thanks sslaccessrocks
<SolarisBoy> gregg: it may be best to just mount samba manually
<sslaccessrocks> ^sn00per^: np, good day
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: those messages are in a log file
<jungleberrykid> archboxman & SolarisBoy: how do I run 'startx' in verbose mode or debug mode? :)
<archboxman> gregg: that has to do with your wireless card and range
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: those messages are in X11 logs
<gregg> archboxman: what do you mean exactly?
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: ok, I will search for that.... brb
<SolarisBoy> ok
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: /var/log/ is the location
<archboxman> gregg: lspci -nnk give me wireless card and module there are some cards known to drop signal...
<^sn00per^> gregg is there other place i can go to get some help on about booting into external usb hard drive where the laptop is not usb bootable ?
<Moat> I need nelp
<Moat> I have a source code in perl
<Moat> and I wanna know how 2 run it
<git__> navetz, do u know why people do that?  One reason is because cron email STDERR, that statement redirect STDERR to a log file instead
<SolarisBoy> Moat: couple ways
<SolarisBoy> Moat: make it executable with chmod +x
<gregg> archboxman: the output is big - what am i looking for exactly?
<SolarisBoy> Moat: or run it like /usr/bin/perl <script>...
<navetz> git__: ahh thank you :)
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: I only see 'Xorg.0.log' and 'Xorg.0.log.old' in that folder and both are completely empty.... :(
<gregg> archboxman: Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: sounds like rotation,, try the startx again
<gregg> archboxman: Kernel driver in use: wl
<archboxman> gregg:  need wifi card info ok lets look up module
<gregg> archboxman: Kernel modules: wl, ssb
<jungleberrykid> SolarBoy: I can try the startx again but it will just hang, when I reboot the logs are empty....
<SolarisBoy> ok
<archboxman> gregg: thats fine want to see if people are report drops and gains with wifi card
<jungleberrykid> is there any way to run startx in verbose mode or debug mode??
<SolarisBoy> do startx and redirect standard error to a file that will persist after reboot...
<ddavids> pls how do i limit sound to the headphones when connected?
<gregg> archboxman: ok
<SolarisBoy> something under your home maybe?
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: that is an excellent idea! how would I redirect the output?
<SolarisBoy> using > and to do standard error and all to that file.. >&
<archboxman> gregg: found it... that wireless card has issues
<SolarisBoy> so i think startx >& /home/${USER}/xerrors.log would suffice jungleberrykid
<SolarisBoy> you can test it with a command that doesn't crash the box first =)
<Lostinspace_46> Some pkg questions.  First, what is the difference between pkgA gotten from ubuntu repos, and pkgA gotten from a websight?
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: thank you so much, I will give it a try and let you know.... brb
<gregg> archboxman: ok... so how can i solve the samba mounting problem?
<archboxman> gregg: found people using both the module and nsdiwrapper for that card is causing problems with connecitons not samba
<gregg> my connection seems fine - even samba when i acually get it mounted
<SolarisBoy> hmm but those errors are indicative of samba executing commands when it shouldn't...
<SolarisBoy> usually that happends when file handles are still open on mounted shares at shutdown..
<Gryphon9> Ah can any one help me? im having a problem getting Gnome Do to work, i've installed it but i just can't get it to become the toolbar???
<SolarisBoy> if it was a connection issue of dropping,, he would like have STALE file handle issues in logs
<SolarisBoy> s/like/likely/
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: question is how far are you from this router and computer
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: thats should be noted,, however the nature of wireless as stated is up/downy.. there is much overhead involved...
<marek_> hi, can you help me with apache2 installation?
<gregg> going to reboot - brb
<marek_> how can i allow other computers from my network to access for my local server?
<marek_> i can see it from localhost
<archboxman> gregg: there is something known as refraction in wireless terms which means if two signals are sent to the same wifi card in will either bost the signal or degrade the wifi signal
<Moat> I want to run the source code of perl script...how?
<SolarisBoy> overhead that can affect services but not be noticeable to gregg as hes surfing the web or whatever... which is why people would generally not perist network shares on wireless networks...
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: what with jungleberrykid ???
<SolarisBoy> he can find simply if his connections are dropping alot by doing netstat -s
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: is going to redirect errors to a log and come back
<SolarisBoy> i mean archboxman ^
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: I've just run startx and redirected standard output like SolarisBoy suggested - it hangs and I am rebooting right now....
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: smart move
<Moat> I want to run the source code of perl script...how?
<Gryphon9> Ah can any one help me? im having a problem getting Gnome Do to work, i've installed it but i just can't get it to become the toolbar???:(
<SolarisBoy> Moat: as stated make the file executable or...
<SolarisBoy> use path to perl and the file
<Moat> how?
<SolarisBoy> Moat: chmod +x <file>
<Moat> ...rite, I'll PM you.
<SolarisBoy> Moat: or /usr/bin/perl <file>
<SolarisBoy> Moat: no need thats whats needed
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: log file xerrors.log is empty.... :(
<Moat> hmm
<Moat> the file is on my desktop and I named it "Wordly" so whats the command?
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: maybe the redirect line is wrong =) give me a second..
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: kk
<SolarisBoy> thats why i asked you to test on a another command first.. i forget all the redirect ins/outs i usually just google it
<Lostinspace_46> Some pkg questions.  First, what is the difference between pkgA gotten from ubuntu repos, and pkgA gotten from a websight?
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: ok, I will google it now...
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: http://www.mathinfo.u-picardie.fr/asch/f/MeCS/courseware/users/help/general/unix/redirection.html
<gregg> ok - getting more and more frustrated - how can i mount my samba shares automatically AFTER my wireless connects? - i'm still only getting 4 out of 7 shares mounting no matter what I put in fstab
<SolarisBoy> gregg: you can use a sleep period in a start script...
<gregg> SolarisBoy: how's that?
<archboxman> gregg: how far are you from this box.. you need to get closer and elminate problems...
<SolarisBoy> gregg: sleep <until network is ready>; mount <samba share>;  mount <samba share>;  mount <samba share>;  mount <samba share>
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: I've bookmarked this site, thank you - it's an excellent reference! :)
<gregg> archboxman: I'm about 5 meters from the box
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: =) np
<archboxman> gregg: sam room??
<SolarisBoy> gregg: archboxman that is not always the issue..
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok sorry - you're over my head =)
<SolarisBoy> as stated... wireless is up/downy
<gregg> i know nothing about start scripts
<Moat> SolarisBoy, can you answer me?
<SolarisBoy> gregg: i really think all hoopla is because the shares are probably holding large files and some dont all get mounted at boot in the alloted time before they time out...
<SolarisBoy> Moat: what did you ask?
<gregg> issue is: at boot only 4 out of 7 samba shares mount from fstab - it's always the same 4 - mount -a works after my network comes up, so it MUST be a timing thing, right?
<SolarisBoy> Moat: ask here
<SolarisBoy> gregg: no
<Moat> the file is on my desktop and I named it "Wordly" so whats the command? I want to run a perl script
<SolarisBoy> gregg: sounds like a network thing again
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: I've tested it with ls command and it works - output is successfully written to the file.... I'll give it another try now with startx.... :)
<SolarisBoy> Moat: chmod +x Wordly and then ./Wordly
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: k
<ddavids> pls how do i limit sound to the headphones when connected?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: the shares are holding large files - how to enlarge the timeout then?
<archboxman> gregg: that is why I want you to elimanate the distance between computers and walls interfering with signal path
<SolarisBoy> gregg: we may need to investigate mount options in samba,, or a nasty dirty way to mount with a script that sleeps until a period time and then mounts all samba,,
<alazyworkaholic> I am stuck in low-graphics mode. I had fglrx, removed it, & (I think) I installed the xorg-edgers drivers only ppa for the open source driver, but it didn't work. I need a bit of help.
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. What does it mean why I use wine on an .exe in terminal and get no response? Is there a particular setting I can try?
<SolarisBoy> wireless switches algorithms/frequncies constantly,, you can be right in the room of the device or not.. wireless is just not the proper transport for certain things,,
<gregg> SolarisBoy: well wired isn't an option unfortunately
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: It worked!! :)
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: sweet
<SolarisBoy> gregg: ok
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: I have output in the file now.. :)
<Moat> SolarisBoy
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: I agree that is the method of closing the gap in his approach to see a steady signal ..
<Moat> I'm still having the same problem
<SolarisBoy> gregg: so we need to look at the optiions of moving the smbmounts from fstab and not having them persistent
<SolarisBoy> Moat: whats the issue now?
<neil_d> I can't get my sound card to work!  its an "ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)"   anyone know what module should be loaded for this sound card?
<Moat> chmod: cannot access `Wordly': No such file or directory
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: aaaaaaah.... I think we're getting somewhere now... :)
<SolarisBoy> Moat: you need to be on the desktop
<Lostinspace_46> Ari_Lazarus, It is easiest to right click the .EXE icon and pice open with wine
<SolarisBoy> Moat: cd to where the file is and try again
<Moat> it's on my desktop so "cd~"?
<SolarisBoy> no
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok - where can we put them if not fstab?
<SolarisBoy> thats home desktop is ~/Desktop
<Kovra> I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, my system is almost unusable at the moment. Xorg is using a massive amount of CPU cycles.
<Ari_Lazarus> Lostinspace_46: That's what I did initially, I used the terminal when it seemed to do nothing.
<SolarisBoy> gregg: no where or a start script
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: Backtrace: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: dl_open_worker: Assertion '_dl_debug_initialize (0, args->nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok - so I need to learn about start scripts ;)
<Moat> still having issues SolarisBO
<jazz> does anyone use pidgin!
<Lostinspace_46> Ari_Lazarus, Hmm, don't know, never had it happen to me
<SolarisBoy> gregg: i suggest you make a script that contains the lines to mount them all as 1 part.. then either add that sript to startup with a sleep value or just call that script when you are sure your network is ready
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: what is a dl-open?? will look at google
<ZykoticK9> Ari_Lazarus, what are you trying to run?
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: thats an error =)
<Tmj31> yo
<gregg> SolarisBoy: again, I need to learn about start scripts - you're speaking chinese to me ;)
<Tmj31> any good places to talk computers
<SolarisBoy> those are functions in an application jungleberrykid
<Ari_Lazarus> ZykoticK9: Quest for Glory IV, but I just realized I might have needed Dosbox instead of WINE :O
<Moat> SolarisBoy, the file is on my desktop
<rww> ubottu: anyone | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Moat> and I'm not getting anything
<SolarisBoy> gregg: you simply move the lines like "mount" into a file
<SolarisBoy> Moat: cd ~/Desktop
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: ok, I will need to google it - means nothing to me... lol
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: its a xorg problem
<gregg> SolarisBoy: i got that far - it's auto-running that script at a certain point in time that gets me
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/128891
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: ahh ,, i see =)
<Tmj31> can anyone see my msg
<archboxman> Tmj31: yes
<ZykoticK9> Ari_Lazarus, well there doesn't appear to be a WineHQ entry for it?  Personally, I've never heard of the series.  Best of luck.
<archboxman> Tmj31: you registered a nic
<SolarisBoy> Moat if the file is on your desktop just cd there your desktop is under your home afaik
<Viking667> morning/afternoon/evening, all.
<SolarisBoy> hi Viking667
<Ari_Lazarus> ZykoticK9: Don't worry about it. It was one of the more popular adventure point-and-clicks back in the early 90s, along with Space Quest, Leisure Suit Larry, and Monkey Island. :)
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: did you upgrade ubuntu before the xorg file
<jazz> 1 is there a pidgin channel 2 why does the ruttin facebook pluggin  always disconnects
<Viking667> Anyone here gone and compiled a kernel for 9.10? I'm having occasional memory allocation issues with 3D programs.
<Moat> SolarisBoy, the file is "Wordly" and it's on my desktop, What is the command?
<ZykoticK9> Ari_Lazarus, try in DosBox then < DB is pretty good
<jungleberrykid> brb
<Ari_Lazarus> Yup, installing now.
<SolarisBoy> gregg: Moat... 1. cd to the desktop.. step 2. chmod +x the file,, if it isn't owned by you use sudo
<SolarisBoy> thats it
<Viking667> (as long as the user's in the sudoer's file"
<gregg> SolarisBoy: and how to make it run at boot?
<SolarisBoy> then run ./<file>
<SolarisBoy> gregg add it to  startup services ,, thats in the gui
<rww> jazz: 1) yes, /join #pidgin 2) Facebook can do Jabber now, try that instead of the plugin. I believe there are instructions if you click "Pidgin" in the center-bottom of http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<Moat> sudo: +x: command not found
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: your taking on a lot
<Moat> Really, this is becoming pathetic.
<SolarisBoy> Moat: not sudo +x chmod +x
<gregg> SolarisBoy: umm, i'm in kubuntu...
<SolarisBoy> sudo chmod +x <file>
<Viking667> yeah, you gotta be explicit with your commands.
<Moat> chmod: cannot access `Wordly': No such file or directory
<Moat> Honestly...
<SolarisBoy> sorry im not used to end users...
<Viking667> Moat: hm. Where's "Worldly" then?
<archboxman> gregg: is that user added to the sudo user group??
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Moat> "Wordly" is on my desktop
<gregg> archboxman: what user?
<Moat> and it's a perl source code, it's saved as a text document
<SolarisBoy> Worldy simply cd /home/user/desktop
<Viking667> Moat: thats' why you do what SolarisBoy suggested:
<SolarisBoy> where user is you user name
<ddavids> Two newly installed karmic systems, one setup as a print server, the other as a print client. However, I cannot see any of the server's printers from the client.
<Moat> What he said failed
<Moat> so THERE.
<archboxman> gregg: do u use the right password for sudo??
<Viking667> i.e. for me:   $ cd $HOME/Desktop
<SolarisBoy> failed where?
<gregg> archboxman: yes
<Viking667> ls Worldly
<gregg> archboxman: where are you going with this?
<SolarisBoy> lol ::face palms::
<Viking667> SolarisBoy: lol.
<Viking667> He's not stupid, trust me.
<SolarisBoy> i know......
<SolarisBoy> ..
<archboxman> gregg: move that file from desktop to home folder and follow commands
<rww> Moat: chmod +x ~/Desktop/Wordly
<SolarisBoy> rww: nice one
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Viking667> yup.
<jazz> rww, thanks once again, also is there a music community? for musicians who use linux?
 * Viking667 ^5's rww
<SolarisBoy> getting right to it...
<iwanraga> ffff
 * SolarisBoy slaps rww one too
<Viking667> f#f#f#f#
<Moat> nothing happened
<ddavids> Two newly installed karmic systems, one setup as a print server, the other as a print client. However, I cannot see any of the server's printers from the client.
<archboxman> lmao
<Moat> why am i not suprised.
<SolarisBoy> lol Moat nothing will
<Moat> ....e-e
<SolarisBoy> just do chmod -v +x if you want to see something
<iwanraga> halooo
<ddavids> Two newly installed karmic systems, one setup as a print server, the other as a print client. However, I cannot see any of the server's printers from the client. pls, can anybody help?
<Viking667> Moat: now, go run the program:    ~/Desktop/Worldly
<SolarisBoy> Moat: you need to then run the script... Moat you not payinh attn.. i told you two ways...
<rww> Moat: yes, that makes it executable. You'd then run it with "~/Desktop/Wordly" or "perl ~/Desktop/Wordly"
<SolarisBoy> 1. make the  file executable,, 2. execute under perl directly...
<Moat> k..
<rww> jazz: I don't know, unfortunately. The people in #ubuntu-offtopic might.
<Viking667> those are alternatives, by the way
<Cappy> anyone alive here?
<ddavids> Two newly installed karmic systems, one setup as a print server, the other as a print client. However, I cannot see any of the server's printers from the client. pls, can anybody help?
<Viking667> Cappy: naa. we're all dead. What the(*%)@% do YOU think?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids, please see my private message
<archboxman> lmao
<jazz> rww,  ty
<archboxman> Cappy: give me something to work with???
<Viking667> -ENOBRAIN
<SolarisBoy> todays me birthday =)
<SolarisBoy> <--just noticed
<archboxman> gregg: were are you at.. good bad or ugly???
<alazyworkaholic> I am stuck in low-graphics mode. I had fglrx, removed it, & (I think) I installed the xorg-edgers drivers only ppa for the open source driver, but it didn't work. I need a bit of help.
<gregg> archboxman: good - getting there, writing my script
<alphacharlie_>  i installed gtk+-2.19.but when i'm giving the command pkg-config --modversion gtk+.it's showing 1.2.10.shouldn't that be 2.19.0?
<SolarisBoy> gregg: nice =)
<SolarisBoy> make sure to put the shabang on top
<gregg> shabang?
<Viking667> #!/....
<archboxman> gregg: thats the reply we want to here ... don't leave us in the dark
<SolarisBoy> #!/bin/bash
<Viking667> ^^^ example
<Moat> it worked
<Moat> hurrah
<Viking667> #!/usr/bin/perl <<  is another example
<SolarisBoy> \0/
<Viking667> Good. Give yourself a pat on the back
<SolarisBoy> nice work Moat
<Moat> yaay
<SolarisBoy> woot
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: and Viking667 you cleanded up this mess
<user01_> can anyone help me making my home server?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: =)
<SolarisBoy> user01_: home server? that does what?
<Moat> Is there an easier way to run perl scripts?
<user01_> that host my website via ISP
<SolarisBoy> Moat: easier?
<q0_0p> anyone here able to get gnome-do working with openbox?
<user01_> how
<SolarisBoy> Moat: yes /usr/bin/perl <script>
<Moat> like a way to make the file auto-execute
<Moat> like a program
<Moat> or etc.
<Viking667> uh, no.
<SolarisBoy> ummm
<archboxman> q0_0p: not open box
<Viking667> That's a really bad idea
<SolarisBoy> what does it do?
<archboxman> I dont think gnome do runs in openbox give me a second
<SolarisBoy> you can put it in cron...
<Viking667> Moat: If you want to execute the program, then have it execute by hand. Having it execute automatically should only be done when you trust the (1) author, (2) program, and (3) users on that computer.
<Moat> I made it
<Moat> lol
<Viking667> oh, and (4) you know what the *@)( the program does.
<SolarisBoy> Moat: what does it do?
<Moat> Uh, thats personal >.>
<SolarisBoy> Moat: you need to run when automatically? at boot up?
<Viking667> Fine. Run it on your own computers then, and don't kick it off automatically.
<Moat> no, just have it auto run when i want
<SolarisBoy> umm...
<SolarisBoy> you need to run it manually then...
<archboxman> q0_0p: this is all I could find http://www.everyjoe.com/newlinuxuser/openbox-gnome-panel/
<q0_0p> archboxman, its all good thx for helpin me out
<Jamesofur> hey, I feel like this should be a relatively easy thing but I can't seem to figure out what the problem is. I have no sound in my browsers with flash (youtube etc) video yes but no sound. Tried uninstalling and reinstalling flash from multiple sources to no luck :( even get an error when I try to install it from adobe's website. Just reinstalled from the package manager and still no sound
<archboxman> q0_0p: sorry I use fluxbox
<ZykoticK9> q0_0p, if you want gnome-do docky, pretty sure that requires a WM with compositing does OpenBox have that?
<q0_0p> ZykoticK9, u can use compositing with xcompmgr
<SolarisBoy> Moat: if you get a better idea of when you want it to run put it in cron,, given it doesn't break things...
<Viking667> Moat: when you want== cron.
<ZykoticK9> q0_0p, well, don't see why it wouldn't work then?  does it drag in lots of Gnome for dependencies?
<q0_0p> archboxman, i kind of like fluxbox how it's easy to create keybindings
<SolarisBoy> i think he means when i want like randomly...
<Moat> k..
<q0_0p> ZykoticK9, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=320854
<SolarisBoy> but if you know the times... then yes cron...
<q0_0p> ZykoticK9, yes it drags a lot of gnome dependencies
<archboxman> q0_0p: keybindings are not a big deal , but they have there problems like most windows managers
<q0_0p> archboxman, i dont like openbox keybindings
<q0_0p> archboxman, but i like how it looks though
<q0_0p> archboxman, have u tried lxde?
<Fill23> where to look if i can't find specific resolution?
<Fill23> for monitor
<archboxman> q0_0p: yes its a mess... some of the cpu is eaten up
<q0_0p> archboxman, how so?
<q0_0p> archboxman, i like everythign except for its keybindings >_<
<archboxman> q0_0p: network manager eats a lot of the cpu...
<q0_0p> archboxman, u dont have to use nm-applet
<q0_0p> archboxman, u can use wicd or just bash ^^
<alphacharlie_>  i installed gtk+-2.19.but when i'm giving the command pkg-config --modversion gtk+.it's showing 1.2.10.shouldn't that be 2.19.0?
<gregg> in my script I have a samba share with a space in it - how do I do the space? I have films\040test - is that wrong?
<gregg> the share is films test
<q0_0p> archboxman, u can have network manager working in fluxbox if u wanted to also
<archboxman> q0_0p: not sure there ,but that stupid network manager and running it in ubuntu is a bad case
<SolarisBoy> grep you can put that in quotes i believe
<q0_0p> archboxman, i'd get rid of it
<q0_0p> archboxman, i never liked nm-applet
<ZykoticK9> gregg, try\ with\ just\ the\ backslash
<SolarisBoy> lol i keep calling you grep by accident..
<SolarisBoy> i should turn this word completion plug in off in irssi =)
<archboxman> q0_0p: I use arch linux so programs are seperate from kernel
<q0_0p> archboxman, ah
<gregg> ZykoticK9: that worked thaanks
<q0_0p> archboxman, i use arch also
<ZykoticK9> gregg, glad to help
<SolarisBoy> o despise net manager
<SolarisBoy> s/o/i
<Kovra> I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and my system has become unbarably slow
<archboxman> q0_0p: makes life easy running a bsd / slackware install
<Viking667> yeah. I don't like it either.
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok - now I have the script and it works - do I have to do a sudo ./samba EVERY time i boot?
<SolarisBoy> gregg no
<archboxman> q0_0p: then you should know we can seperate the network manager to background services
<SolarisBoy> gregg: add a sleep line to the top,, and add it to start up services..
<coldfire2122> what is the best way to back up ubuntu. like a image of the / partition?
<SolarisBoy> put it somewhere it will stay..
<Viking667> quick question: how do I update the apt database?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: sleep line?
<q0_0p> archboxman, yeah in rc.conf
<iceroot> Viking667: sudo apt-get update
<ZykoticK9> Viking667, "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Viking667> that'll do. Thank you.
<SolarisBoy> gregg: sleep 30 <--is dont do anything for 30 seconds... find a reasonable time that you think your network is settled by...
<iceroot> !backup | coldfire2122
<archboxman> q0_0p: I can get fluxbox up in around 2 seconds after boot up
<ubottu> coldfire2122: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<q0_0p> archboxman, i believe it
<gregg> SolarisBoy: from the time i login or when?
<SolarisBoy> put it on top of everything other line in the script (exception of shabang line) and add it to start up
<q0_0p> archboxman, same with lxde
<SolarisBoy> gregg: login
<archboxman> q0_0p: what is your aim with openbox or lxde
<q0_0p> archboxman, nothing i guess
<coldfire2122> thanks
<q0_0p> archboxman, i just like how it looks compared to fluxbox
<Claviceps> XBOX720
<q0_0p> archboxman, but i like flubox's how it's easier
<Viking667> sheesh. 86 packages to upgrade.
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok and how do i add th script to startup?
<archboxman> q0_0p: it makes life  a bit easier with menu and functions ,but the keybindings are issues based on menu script
<Fill23> hey guys, what IM client do you use for icq & jabber?
<git__> qemu rules the world
<SolarisBoy> in your case likely best to just go to start menu -> preferences -> sessions -> startup tab
<Claviceps> NO
<Viking667> bitlbee/irssi
<Claviceps> <--- RULES THE WORLD
<Viking667> ah, shaddup.
<ZykoticK9> git__, if you CPU supports virtualization try KVM
<gregg> SolarisBoy: i'm in kubuntu, that's probably different...
<SolarisBoy> Viking667: that never worked for me
<archboxman> q0_0p: I prefer the 3d desk
<Claviceps> AIDS??
<Claviceps> ...
<SolarisBoy> gregg: oh yea it is
<Flannel> Claviceps: Howdy.  This channel is for Ubuntu support, is there something we can help you with?
<Viking667> SolarisBoy: works fine for me, except yahoo!
<Claviceps> yes
<SolarisBoy> Viking667: =(
<xxthink> How to get vmlinux files of ubuntu 9.04
<Claviceps> i had a q
<gregg> SolarisBoy: system settings / autostart?
<steven__> hello,all
<xxthink> I can only find vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic on /boot
<SolarisBoy> Viking667: we use jabber at work now,, we use to use irc,, now im forced to use pidgin... =(
<Viking667> SolarisBoy: if you have a console/xterm/aterm/add-your-own-term then run irssi and bitlbee
<Viking667> should be fine for jabber.
<gregg> SolarisBoy: if I made a script to unmount all my samba shares at shutdown, you think it MIGHT solve my difs vfs: No response problems??
 * archboxman got to run SolarisBoy and Viking667 have fun to much right now.... :)
<SolarisBoy> i get the bittlbee working all but one thing,, i get these automated pings when i have tickets which are violating SLA,, and i have to answer yes/no,,, the thing about it is when i answer it doesn't see it,, this destroys my metrics,, so
<Viking667> ... just means you'll end up setting up another server on 6667 but that can be tweaked too
<SolarisBoy> i have to stick pidgin
<SolarisBoy> gregg: certainly
<gregg> cool enough
<SolarisBoy> gregg: i was going to mention this
<Viking667> automated pings? What're those?
<Viking667> and "tickets"?
<gregg> cool i'll try it out
<SolarisBoy> Viking667: an application that uses jabber protocols to message me on jabber...
<xxthink> How to get vmlinux files of ubuntu 9.04
<xxthink> I can only find vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic on /boot
<SolarisBoy> tickets.. "client case/work"
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: dont use that i hav it set up for archlinux using dbus.... hmmm not sure if irssi can use dbus the same
<neil_d> I can't get my sound card to work!  its an "ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)"   how can I fix this?  do I need to remove pulseaudio?
<SolarisBoy> we usually call messaging someone pinging them
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: use what ?
<Flannel> xxthink: 2.6.28 is 9.04
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: arch linux not ubuntu that is a difference in systems for irssi and notify and ping....
<rww> xxthink: vmlinuz files are just compressed vmlinux files. What do you need them for?
<SolarisBoy> oh right,, i dont know if it does,, i know pidgin can...
<SolarisBoy> well other systems use other messaging systems than dbus right?
<jjulian> hi im having some problems with the grep programm in ubuntu: i call it like this: grep '^.*(SEPERATED1|SEPERATED2|SEPERATED3|SEPERATED4){1}.*(ANDTHIS){1}.*$' my.csv and it just gives me every line. but i want only lines with the SPERATED1-4 (one of them) and with "ANDTHIS" how comes that it just matches every line?
<SolarisBoy> so irssi on those systems would likely use whatever they use for notice
<paulhomebus> hey guys what the best solution to some of my kernel headers not workin?
<SolarisBoy> jjulian: that means the patter isn't right
<SolarisBoy> jjulian: actually you need to try -P
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: Debian combines both xorg and dbus that is why boot times are so high... messaging is handled by notify and upstart with grub2 is in place my arch linux gives us the option of installs
<SolarisBoy> and use double qoutes
<jjulian> ive some tools like regexbuddy it seems to work good there
<Kovra> I am using an intel based graphics card mysystem has become unusably slow after upgrading to 9.10 anyone know a solution?
<SolarisBoy> jjulian: that grep is not using that type of regex unless you tell it
<gregg> SolarisBoy: gonna test it - brb ;)
<SolarisBoy> gregg: K
<SolarisBoy> gregg: ..
<jjulian> SolarisBoy: which regex is grep using?
<gregg> poop already
<SolarisBoy> not that type.. if you want to use that....
<SolarisBoy> use grep -P
<SolarisBoy> or egrep
<xxthink> rww: I want to use oprofile on ubuntu
<gregg> SolarisBoy: i tried the samba stop script - i get error after error that the device or ressource is busy
<boxlover> Hi - I'm having a problem with UNR 9.10 - I've created a bootable USB, but part way through boot it hangs and says "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow". I found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1306277.html - which says that disabling persistent storage will fix the problem - It does, but now I don't have any storage. How can I get UNR to boot *with* my persistent storage on the USB?
<SolarisBoy> gregg this is why i just called your name..
<gregg> SolarisBoy: but i don't know what it's busy WITH
<boxlover> (Bootable USB was created with the Windows usb-creator.exe on the UNR 9.10 CD)
<SolarisBoy> you need to force umount,, and you need to cd out of all those directories if you are in them...
<q0_0p> archboxman, u can get 3d desktop working with fluxbox?
<SolarisBoy> so in your script,, ensure that is the case..
<Flannel> jjulian: just a little note on the regexp, {1} is redundant, and you could do seperated(1|2|3|4) as well (although I suspect that bit may have been placeholders for other stuff)
<xxthink> rww : do you know how to get it?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: i was using Krusader - i've exited it - the mounts aren't open anywhere else
<gregg> I suddenly think Krusader is my problem
<thevor> Hey I am having problems with Avant Windows Manager (AWN), and was looking for help. Basically I am having problems with themes. Whenever I download them and try to load them through awn, it says "invalid file format". Every tutorial I have read online says that it needs to be tar.gz, and all the theme packages I have are tar.gz. Does anyone have any ideas about this?
<jjulian> Flannel: right. its a bit more complicated so i just skipped that out :D
<SolarisBoy> gregg: k.. and force umount,, the issue you are getting they are busy when you umount normally,, is same issue you get when you reboot...
<gregg> SolarisBoy: yep - how do i force umount?
<SolarisBoy> so you need to kill the process holding it,, force unmount,..
<SolarisBoy> -f
<archboxman> q0_0p: yes 3d desk works just haven't automated the procedure
<q0_0p> archboxman, i did not know u could do that with fluxbox that is cool
<gregg> hmm - i need to find the process holding it then
<archboxman> q0_0p: yes, not sure on all the options I cloud play with in 3d desk
<gregg> OMG YOU ARE KIDDING ME
<SolarisBoy> gregg thats preferable because maybe you can find the _ROOT_CAUSE_ as pose to this script work around..
<gregg> SolarisBoy: I found the problem and I want to say nasty words =)
<archboxman> q0_0p: running a 7300 gt nvidia to run 3d desk and compiz
<Claviceps> NEED PEOPLE FOR A (WHITEHAT) SEO DEVELOPMENT TEAM!! WWW.BINGSEOFORUM.COM + WWW.BARELYLEGAL.COM
<q0_0p> archboxman, ah
<SolarisBoy> gregg: =) what was it holding it?
<q0_0p> archboxman, nice
<rww> xxthink: If you're not doing kernel profiling, you can apparently just use "opcontrol --no-vmlinux". If you are, I'll go check if a package somewhere has it, otherwise you'd have to recompile the kernel (which is outside of my area of expertise)
<Claviceps> #xbox720 on EFNET
<gregg> SolarisBoy: it's the plasmoid showing my home folder
<ddavids> pls, i have a problem wt my system, i connected to a network but i have a strange ip address which is making it impossible for me to view the network or print, what can i do
<ZykoticK9> archboxman, you aren't talking about Compiz Cube though right - your talking about a 3D Desk program correct?
<archboxman> q0_0p: going to replace with gt 240
<SolarisBoy> gregg: plasmoid?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: kde4 widget
<q0_0p> archboxman, have u tried 3ddesktop by chance?
<obscurant1st> http://pastie.org/836456 in this the total number of cylinders shown is 30401 but the extended partition ends in 30402, can i just change the cylinder num to 30401?
<xxthink> rww: ok, thank you. I only what to profiling my app.
<archboxman> ZykoticK9: I know what 3d desk is
<xxthink> rww: thank you very much
<jazz> can some one please link me the pastebin url?
<q0_0p> archboxman, http://linuxreviews.org/features/3ddesktop/#toc5
<SolarisBoy> oh yes.. becareful with all these little extras.. sometimes they dont play nice with standard processes
<gregg> SolarisBoy: it showed my home folder, and my samba shares were mounted in folders in /home
<q0_0p> archboxman, i wasn't sure if they were using compiz
<SolarisBoy> but that holding open your desktop..
<Flannel> jazz: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SolarisBoy> ahh i see..
<rww> xxthink: no problem, glad to help :)
<ZykoticK9> archboxman, actually i was just asking you a question, i think you just gave the answer ;)
<jazz> Flannel,  thanks
<gregg> SolarisBoy: anyway everything is umounted - gonna see if i can reboot no problems
<gregg> brb
<SolarisBoy> gregg: yea thats actually a great find
<archboxman> ZykoticK9: I am using 3d desk yes
<SolarisBoy> should pat urself on back =)
<archboxman> ZykoticK9: had to watch a youtube video to figure out what 3d desk was
<ZykoticK9> archboxman, oh i've seen it a long time ago -- in my gentoo days :)
<ZykoticK9> archboxman, when i ran fluxbox
<obscurant1st> somebody? :o
<SolarisBoy> ;@
<ChronosX> join #iphone
<SolarisBoy> #iphone.. really ? =) ..
 * SolarisBoy check this out
<archboxman> ZykoticK9: interesting ???? never ran gentoo I know most gentoo users say arch linux is easier to install no compiling kernel
<ZykoticK9> SolarisBoy, i'm guessing it must be ##iphone
<rww> Broken slash key? There's an app for that!
 * trollboy writes SlashApp!
<SolarisBoy> oh,, i thought ircd usually redirects you when your missing a #
<archboxman> q0_0p: Yes 3d desk is running not sure how to rotate in the other way I seen on youtube yet
<rww> SolarisBoy: nope, it's sometimes done manually by a channel operator. It's not automatic.
<q0_0p> archboxman, is it less bloated then compiz?
<SolarisBoy> rww: ooooo =) cool thanks i thought it was the server side
<SolarisBoy> or possibly even irrsi
<obscurant1st> is there any other command resizing extended partitions?or that?
<archboxman> q0_0p: by far, but it does n't allow for the command over it like compiz... that is why I have to play with 3d desk and auto start before I know for sure...
<bullgard> [Gnome] Passwords and Encryption Keys > Passwords shows two lines: "Passwords: default" and "Passwords: login". Both do not show an Key ID. How can I still set up the Empathy program using my Jabber ID 'bullgard4@jabber.ccc.de' and its password  which works all right on another Ubuntu computer?
<SolarisBoy> obscurant1st: resizing a standard partition or something on maybe lvm?
<obscurant1st> ooops, sorry, i mean to ask, is there any command for resizing extended partitions?
<obscurant1st> SolarisBoy, http://pastie.org/836456 in this /dev/sda4
<archboxman> q0_0p: way behind most users in arch linux that is why I sit here and deal with command line interface and problems or I would have them install hardinfo and call it a day
<archboxman> q0_0p: took me 5 days to install arch linux...
<SolarisBoy> obscurant1st: parted/gparted maybe?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: really? the install was breezy for me
<q0_0p> archboxman, yikes
<obscurant1st> gparted made me into this situation. :( see the total number of cylinders and the number of cylinder on which /dev/sda4 ends
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: stuck with it ... never really liked cli ... not for a minutue , but got respect for it in the arch linux install
<alphacharlie_> how to go back to the previous directory in terminal/
<archboxman> q0_0p: lol
<samebchase> cd ..
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: yea it was a trend for me,,quickly got out of the whole arch thing
<alphacharlie_> thanks
<obscurant1st> SolarisBoy, i could try parted
<SolarisBoy> obscurant1st: i see
<q0_0p> archboxman, it took me forever to install gentoo
<SolarisBoy> obscurant1st: well parted/gparted .. same diff
<SolarisBoy> just one with a gui
<obscurant1st> SolarisBoy, oh!
<archboxman> q0_0p: and SolarisBoy that is why I am holding out on slackware until I master the terminal... lol
<samebchase> alphacharlie: The Unix Programming Environment is quita a good book.
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: =)
<obscurant1st> SolarisBoy, yeah tey are the same, coz parted does not recognize my partitions, just like gparted
<obscurant1st> :(
<linduxed> ok why is it that i can log in to an ftp server when i type "ftp://user@server-ip" in firefox and then provide the password, but can't when i do "ftp user@server-ip" and then provide the same password
<linduxed> in firefox it works, from the commandline it doesn't
<q0_0p> archboxman, what's good about slackware compared to arch? that last time i remember slackware didn't have a repos for stuff and install stuff through installpkg or was it pkginstall
<SolarisBoy> obscurant1st: what did you do in the first place with parted?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: have used zenwalk ,but that is a baby of slackware I here
<obscurant1st> i resized and moved 2 partitions, and then my system became unbootable
<Guest4519> Salve a tutti
<SolarisBoy> im not into those minimalist things =) either opensolaris/debian_ubuntu for me on desktop
<rww> !it | Guest4519
<ubottu> Guest4519: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<git__> is there a filesystem snapshot for Linux?
<SolarisBoy> i may fool with it in a VM but never out and full
<archboxman> q0_0p: just arch linux is based off of some of the ideas of slackware want to explore last stop before I have made a goo around of all types of distro's
<SolarisBoy> git__: yes depends on the fs
<Myrtti> !offtopic | archboxman, q0_0p
<ubottu> archboxman, q0_0p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<git__> SolarisBoy, ext4
<archboxman> Myrtti: give me the people and we will go at helping
<SolarisBoy> i dont think ext uses fs snapshot features atleast ext3
<Myrtti> archboxman: no-one to help with is no excuse to go offtopic
<jungleberrykid> HEY - I FIXED IT!!! I am once again booting to X!!! YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
<git__> snapshot on top of a filesystem unlike block size snapshot like zumastor
<SolarisBoy> zfs
<seon> hello, how to create a link in the main menu for a software ?
<SolarisBoy> i think if you put the FS on LVM you can do snaps as well
<SolarisBoy> on ext3
<git__> lvm only does whole filesystem snapshot
<ZykoticK9> seon, System / Preference / Main Menu
<git__> is there a delta based filesystem snapshot
<SolarisBoy> so looks like you dont have that option on ext3
<SolarisBoy> zfs does
<jungleberrykid> SPECIAL THANKS to SolarisBoy and archboxman for all your help and assistance! I GREATLY appreciate it! :)
<git__> for example, i would like it to take a snapshot of a directory in an increment of one hour
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: any time =)
<SolarisBoy> git__:  i understand,, not on ext3 via the fs
<SolarisBoy> or ext4
<rww> seon: right-click the menu applet on the panel, click Edit Menus, and use the "New Menu" or "New Item" buttons as needed :)
<gregg> SolarisBoy: the script didn't startup... *sigh*
<SolarisBoy> gregg: have you defined the exact location of script, and made it executable?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: yep
<SolarisBoy> ok
<seon> nothing happen when i click on "main menu" or "edit menus" but the others are ok
<SolarisBoy> did it not start or did it error out?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: into what ever works with the greats possible solutions... right now arch linux makes sense with linux mint on laptop for google desktop... :)
<gregg> SolarisBoy: it's owned by root - maybe that's the problem?
<seon> strange
<SolarisBoy> gregg: i dont think,, you can repermission them
<archboxman> gregg: you put the script inside of the root owner ship??
<SolarisBoy> where you able to run it fine manually?
<gregg> trying now - the answer is maybe (I have the sleep going on for 45 seconds
<Gryllida> Can Gparted resize NTFS partitions?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i feel ya =)
<gregg> ummm, sleep 45 is seconds right?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<archboxman> gregg: impossible because the root is not accessible
<gregg> archboxman: huh?
<SolarisBoy> i think you may be erroring out because you would usually need to be root to mount something either or.. i failed to think about it...
<Jamesofur> anyone available to help me try and figure out why flash doesn't have sound? :) (or even better seen it and know how to fix it :/)
<gregg> SolarisBoy: sudo ./script works fine
<SolarisBoy> gregg and that may be the issue...
<Gryllida> Sorry, can Gparted resize NTFS partitions?
<cjs> I need to move an installation from a small disk to a larger one. It's a boot and LUKS crypto partition, the crypto containing an LVM with root and swap volumes. Any thoughts on how I should go about this?
<gregg> SolarisBoy: ok - i can change ownership, that's fine, but since the script is full of sudo commands, how do i take care of that?
<SolarisBoy> sudo is interactive... and if you need to type sudo to execute a command,, it likely should be run by root,,
<SolarisBoy> if in a script
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: its funny the archlinux chatroom doesn't want the newbies to know they venture out to explore the new ideas with upstart , udev and grub2 they want to seem separate form the idea of progress
<gregg> SolarisBoy: right - i need to tell the script what my sudo password is somehow right?
<SolarisBoy> because the script is not open to accept your input at boot time,, its not running in a terminal either
<bullgard> [Gnome] Passwords and Encryption Keys > Passwords shows two lines: "Passwords: default" and "Passwords: login". Both do not show an Key ID. How can I still set up the Empathy program using my Jabber ID 'bullgard4@jabber.ccc.de' and its password  which works all right on another Ubuntu computer?
<SolarisBoy> gregg,, nope... unless you want to learn to use expect tonight =)
<gregg> SolarisBoy: it's 10am here, got plenty of time ;)
<SolarisBoy> maybe you can put it in roots crontab.. ?? hmm
<SolarisBoy> not sur
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: ubuntu and grub2 and udev effects all of linux though ... :)
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: naturally
<gregg> SolarisBoy: so my option is running it manually at startup???
<SolarisBoy> i think there is a group of those who can mount devices...
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: whats next you going to piggy back ride ubuntu on progress and say you helped with the project or was it the 1 million users of ubuntu as gyunie pigs...
<Gryllida> My question above ...
<SolarisBoy> lol at ubuntu users being ginue pigs.. lol
<SolarisBoy> hehehehe =)
<jungleberrykid> Ok, I have a whole new issue to tackle now! lol
<cjs> Is there a channel for discussing LVM stuff?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i didn't mean it like that,, i mean that linux derived operating systems would naturally be effected by "Linux"....
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: its true ... that is why there are so many problems with ubuntu 9.10 and grub2 ...
<SolarisBoy> cjs: what type of lvm stuff,, lvm on  ubuntu?
<jungleberrykid> I booted to LiveCD and copied the entire /etc/X11 folder over to my boot partition... it now boots to xubuntu (Xfce) which works and is fine....
<Gryllida> cjs: #lvm
<cjs> SolarisBoy: On Ubuntu, but it's probably getting a bit technical, since I'm trying to copy a configuration, more or less.
<kaos_en_red> i need asterix for ubuntu
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: what is the solution with gnome??
<jungleberrykid> Now when I edit my boot line parameters and attempt to boot to single user mode - I do not get a command prompt?
<SolarisBoy> cjs lvm has tools to backup configuration and restore...
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: ^ ^
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: did you take down gnome??
<indus> jungleberrykid, how are you booting to single user mode
<cjs> SolarisBoy: Oh? Would these be suitable for having the original and the restored version connected to the same system at the same time?
<indus> jungleberrykid, with -S
<indus> ?
<indus> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SolarisBoy> cjs: clarify this...
<SolarisBoy> cjs: that wont work technically because how could to lvms use the same disks, pvs, vgs etc...
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: I'm not sure if I did take down gnome or not. All I did was rename my original /etc/X11 folder and copy the same folder from LiveCD boot over and it booted to xubuntu now (Xfce)!
<SolarisBoy> s/to/two/
<cjs> I have the disk that used to be in my laptop in an external USB case. I have a new disk in my laptop. I want to copy the entire Linux config from the USB disk to the new internal disk, thought  the parititions are different sizes.
<jungleberrykid> indus: I add the word 'single' to my linux kernel line in Grub boot menu
<Gryllida> Excuse me, can Gparted resize NTFS partitions?
<bullgard> Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys > Passwords show 2 lines: "Passwords:default" and "Passwords:login". What is the function or purpose of these 2 lines?
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: wow ... ur kiddy right :) lol
<cjs> And I  don't want to touch anything on the external disk until the new internal one is working.
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: I was amazed but it worked! lol
<realsifo777> hello
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: did you look at the bottom of the gdm and see if gnome is an option???
<steven__> something?
<cjs> SolarisBoy: I'm familiar with lots of different volume management systems, but not more than generally familiar with LVM.
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: how exactly do I do that?
<SolarisBoy> i use mainly on other than ubuntu systems but familiar,, its way past topic so i guess you  would be more beneficial i #lvm
<SolarisBoy> =)
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: log out look at session after you click the user.... to login with .... don't enter password
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: oh right, ok.... 1 sec....
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: there should be a choice at the bottom of screen
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: you still have gdm right??
<boxlover> Hi - I'm having a problem with UNR 9.10 - I've created a bootable USB, but part way through boot it hangs and says "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow". I found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1306277.html - which says that disabling persistent storage will fix the problem - It does, but now I don't have any storage. How can I get UNR to boot *with* my persistent storage on the USB? I created the bootable
<xxthink> rww: I use oprofile with --no-vmliux option on ubuntu
<xxthink> But I can't get the result
<archboxman> boxlover: is this a netbook and type???
<xxthink> rww: I got the following error
<xxthink> opreport error: basic_string::erase
<rww> xxthink: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<xxthink>  2.6.28-13-generic
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: where you at with this??
<SolarisBoy> cjs: you can also recreate the LVM on the new disk and just migrate the data.. are both the disks exactly the same why move the lvm config?
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: yes, gdm still works - I don't have option for gnome
<rww> Gryllida: yes, assuming you have the ntfs-tools package installed
<xxthink> 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Gryllida> rww: is this package installed by default?
<SolarisBoy> Gryllida: nope
<rww> Gryllida: sorry, ntfsprogs, not ntfs-tools
<xxthink> rww : 9.04
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: I am actually quite tempted at this point to uninstall Xfce and re-install gnome instead because I am more familiar with it.
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: its gone or on the hard drive just eliminated the choice go to termianl locate gnome
<Gryllida> rww: is this package present in the partition tool in Ubuntu installator?
<rww> xxthink: Ah. It's a known bug that was fixed in 9.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oprofile/+bug/310824
<rww> Gryllida: I think so, but I don't have the means to check right now.
<SolarisBoy> Gryllida: its in repos...
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: none of my tty sessions work. On Alt-F1 I see the boot commands and Alt-F7 I have X. All the others jjust show a blinking cursor - no option to login to console....
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: understand , must slow down install of gnome and give a least a minumim of a restart every time you install a new os or operation...
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: how do I fix this?
<SolarisBoy> jungleberrykid: could it be permission issue?
<realsifo777> hello
<archboxman> boxlover: WHATS UP WITH THIS UNR
<jungleberrykid> SolarisBoy: how would I check whether it's a permission issue?
<Gryllida> rww: I mean I am going to install Ubuntu along with Windows. Shall I go to live CD and install the missing package, then shrink existing partition through Gparted, or should I just go straight to the installation?
<SolarisBoy> ls -l /dev/tty*
<rww> Gryllida: Just use the installer to shrink it...
<Gryllida> !hi | realsifo777
<ubottu> realsifo777: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gryllida> rww: thanks
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: at this point I would say a reinstall and reboot after every upgrade is a good idea to narrow path of system vs wifi...
<jungleberrykid> archboxman: I DO have GNOME - I had to enter my username first before I saw that option!!!! :D
<bauer> i hvae installed ubuntu-desktop and would like to add the server software to the installation. How to :O)
<realsifo777> thanks. i have problem with intel x3100 and compiz. its frezee
<Myrtti> Gryllida: unfragment the ntfs in windows first though
<Gryllida> Myrtti: I have read about this in the documentation. Thanks for the remind.
<realsifo777> i can't actived my compiz
<archboxman> jungleberrykid: deal with one problem at a time will it load or freeze your dragging me and SolarisBoy all over the windows manager and desktop universe...
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Gryllida> Myrtti: are you also sure that the installer can shrink NTFS partition?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: the next thing you know we will be in openbox...
<realsifo777> is there any intel propriertary driver for linux?
<cjs> SolarisBoy: (Let's discuss this on #lvm if you like; it's much less busy.) No, both disks are not the same. The partitions containing the PV are a different size, the logical volumes within the partitions are a different size, and I'm thinking I might as well change the FS from ext3 to ext4 while I'm at it.
<Myrtti> Gryllida: I don't have personal experience on the subject
<Gryllida> Myrtti: thanks for attention!
<SolarisBoy> ok cjs
<bauer> i have installed ubuntu-desktop and would like to add the server software to the installation. How to :O)
<archboxman> cjs: what is your goal with having both a lvm on board with ext3 or ext4???
<archboxman> cjs: if it is being able to read all files the lvm should go it is a red hat thing...
<archboxman> or was that a fedora cant remember...
<Guest4751> Is it alright to install the regular desktop Ubuntu on a netbook or am I restricted to UNR?
<rww> Guest4751: regular Ubuntu will work absolutely fine.
<Guest4751> Thanks
<brand0n> anyone know why a folder i share on my windows partition wont stay shared
<rww> Guest4751: UNR and regular Ubuntu just use a different interface; underneath, they're the same thing
<brand0n> it does on my other computer just fine but it unshares whenever i reboot
<Guest4751> I figured it just had bigger buttons. I should do fine on my 12".
<archboxman> cjs: fedora's idea of patch job for system upgrades and packages is in development and not a strong source of fedora at this time with the launch of udev and grub2 there focus is away from lvm at this point..
<Faithful> Guest4751, The interface is a bit different
<brand0n> anyone know why a folder i share on my windows partition wont stay shared
<brand0n> it does on my other computer just fine but it unshares whenever i reboot
<soreau> realsifo777: No, there is no proprietary intel driver. This is a known problem with karmic on some intel cards, compiz will cause a freeze. If you would like, you can try latest drivers using the xorg-edgers repo
<soreau> realsifo777: You probably would want to couple the latest drivers with a latest kernel from ppa repo
<ftab> is there any good tool available for Regular Expressions except Kiki ?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: I think I love this josie maran ... I would marry here ....wow what a body... if there are more then 110 on a asfab I would marry her...
<acuster> Hey all, who is responsible for the docs on ubuntu.com, e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html ?
<cjs> archboxman: I just reckoned that since new vesrsions of Ubuntu are now using ext4, I might as well get my 9.04 system using it, too.
<acuster> that page needs love, the situation is pissing off users, and I'd like to add at least a warning to the page
<cjs> Also, I'm on an SSD; there may be some parameters there I should be looking at. Do I really want a journal?
<archboxman> cjs: it has its good and bad
<archboxman> cjs: home computer??
<septim_> what is pointer?
<cjs> archboxman: i don't understand your question.
<Gryllida> septim_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointer
<archboxman> cjs: if this is your home computer suggest a backups on regular times .... ext4 is out and new....
<B|aSS> ok folks this is a tips that i wanna share to beginner like me
<B|aSS> linux is very secure yes
<septim_> Gryllida: thx
<archboxman> cjs: you are playing with new designs like much of my arch linux conterparts... backups are a must...
<B|aSS> but you run flash on it to go see youtube.com and that kind of stuff
<B|aSS> so then
<filgy> any idea why i have to keep restarting FF to get audio with flash? I have to close FF then pulseaudio -k; sudo alsa reload to get it back
<B|aSS> remove the F****** flash cahe out
<filgy> I already did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<B|aSS> since i found clam was detecting craps from firefox
<archboxman> lshal -s give me a break down of all for audio filgy
<B|aSS> to go that go there: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<Cappy> 1300 people and no chit chat, i think something is broken
<archboxman> B|aSS: like that idea too filgy ....
<B|aSS> what u mean
<B|aSS> archboxman
<filgy> archboxman: http://www.pastebin.com/m741b1baf
<archboxman> B|aSS: cache in flash must go
<B|aSS> yeap
<filgy> maybe that's it
<B|aSS> clam was detecting crap in there
<B|aSS> i was wondering wtf
<rww> B|aSS: Starred out cursing and acronyms that use bad language are not welcome in this channel.
<B|aSS> oh ok
<archboxman> filgy: all the oss and pulseaudio drivers are laoded why???
<filgy> archboxman: dunno why oss is.. shouldn't PA be loaded?
<archboxman> filgy: maybe upstart and ubuntu not sure on there new operations of install...
<filgy> i shouldn't even have oss installed..
<bauer> howto get ubuntu-server installed via apt-get ?
<archboxman> filgy: your not the only one I also have oss installed and didn't intend on this driver
<ddavids> pls i need help to watch videos in youtube...
<archboxman> ddavids: load flash
<enkidu> ddavids: old machine / new one?
<xbmc> hi
<ddavids> new install
<ddavids> new machine
<archboxman> apt-cache search flash find file and apt-get install
<soreau> ddavids: Install flashplugin-nonfree
<ddavids> soreau: how pls?
<filgy> i just nuked flash cache, hopefully that fixes it.. when i followed the steps in that link i pasted above to nuke PA configs and recreate it worked fine for awhile then went tits up again
<archboxman> soreau: remember the name of the flash plugin
<soreau> ddavids: apt-get install
<soreau> ddavids: After installing this package, restart your browser and it should work
<archboxman> filgy: what is your cpu??
<ddavids> soreau: im on it, thanks
<filgy> archboxman: 32bit p4
<ddavids> another thing pls, how do i keep my ip from changing arbitrarily...especially when i log into irc
<archboxman> hmm... wow shouldn't be a cpu or graphics problem...
<archboxman> ddavids: what you running a proxy??
<ddavids> no
<filgy> it's working good now.. the problem used to start if i would leave a flash video paused or something for a while.. then i'd have to restart FF and kill PA/reload alsa..
<ddavids> no proxy
<archboxman> ddavids: its using the isp router for login at irc...
<enkidu> guys, here is something funny http://pastebin.org/95193
<archboxman> ddavids: not the home terminal behind the router...
<ddavids> archboxman: does tht means it doesnt really change?
<filgy> ddavids: anytime your modem drops or anything you will have a new ip from your isp unless you buy a static ip
<archboxman> ddavids: yes because they don't know the router only the box outside the router logining in
<archboxman> ddavids: that is why I use irssi gives me everyones defualt router to see if it is static or dhcp...
<perfection> hey, i have a question, does transmission bittorrent in anyway support magnetic links?
<filgy> perfection: i think the newest version of it does
<archboxman> perfection: yes
<perfection> okay thanks, was wondering if i got to change to anotherprogram or what
<filgy> perfection: i don't think the version of transmission that comes with karmic supports it however
<archboxman> perfection:  magnetic links are those without spy's need to make sure there is a feeder for the file you download
<filgy> i could be wrong though
<cjs> archboxman: I have backups out the wazoo. Most of my important data is actually in git or svn repos, anyway.
<perfection> filgy: there is no support for magnetic with the 1 that comes with karmic
<archboxman> cjs: great idea for so much flexible installs you run...
<xxthink> rww: is there some method to run oprofile on ubuntu 9.04
<filgy> perfection: that's what i thought.. newer versions do whoever
<archboxman> look at this cjs http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&index=blended&field-keywords=Thermaltake%20BlacX&tag=smtfx1-20
<egap> hi. Just trying
<archboxman> egap: your here
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: you around or head to bed
<Fill23> what would you recomend for .mkv playback?
<enkidu> Fill23: smplayer
<enkidu> vlc
<enkidu> xine
<perfection> guys another thing is how do i get engines that are used in themes? the likes of murrina, etc. i cant rememba them now
<perfection> Fill23: vlc
<ouyes> hi all
<Fill23> thx
<archboxman> note to users if you plan on using cutting edge software or developemental pls seek backups....
<xxthink> rww: is there some method to run oprofile on ubuntu 9.04
<Cappy> evening folks!
<xbmc> 23 Feb 07:54:59 ntpdate[1835]: no servers can be used, exiting
<xbmc> xbmc@000c762097c3:~$
<xbmc> what does that mean no servers can be used
<usuario> HOLA
<archboxman> xxthink: thats interesting ... is that to go hand in hand with ati graphics cards??
<dad_> bump
<xxthink> archboxman: ati graphics cards?
<xxthink> archboxman: sorry
<xxthink> archboxman: what's the meaing?
<xxthink> archboxman: what's the meaning?
<usuario> hola pardillos
<Guest60693> hey
<Guest60693> need some help with ntpdate
<archboxman> xxthink: oprofile yes, ati graphics has problems with running games with shading issues at times and overloads cpu processes... so is oprofile a solution to ati graphics card???
<Guest60693> dad@mythserver:~$ ntpdate
<Guest60693> 22 Feb 20:37:53 ntpdate[17547]: no servers can be used, exiting
<oSiRiDe`r0x1> ciao
<Guest60693> I have servers selcted sowhy it say no severs can be used
<oSiRiDe`r0x1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Klapo> sup
<xxthink> archboxman: I want to run oprofile on ubuntu 9.04
<archboxman> xxthink: understand ,but its a suse option and suse in the lead for graphics card support over ati...
<rob_p> Guest60693: You need to specify the server you want ntpdate to use.  Ex: ntpdate time.ntp.org
<soreau> archboxman: ask in #radeon
<Klapo> someone can tell me,how can I add backslashe's to.. eg "[name][123]" expect output \[name\]\[123\] in bash?
<cjs> archboxman: I even keep my Gnome configuration under revision control, though that appears to be a losing game. (It's as if the bastards designed it not to work with revision control.)
<bullgard> Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys > Passwords show 2 lines: "Passwords:default" and "Passwords:login". What is the function or purpose of these 2 lines?
<archboxman> soreau: no need just a small question to enlighten that cjs maybe playing around with a new idea to limit the ATI graphics card to a normal process instead of overloading cpu...
<indus> bullgard, diff passwords for diff things
<naoshige> # apt-get reinstall libxml2
<naoshige> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<naoshige> what's up with that?
<indus> bullgard,can have a diff one for network too
<naoshige> i'm trying to "gem install nokogiri" but it can't find libxml2 even tho libxml2 is installed..
<indus> naoshige, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxml2
<soreau> archboxman: well I guess there is no need for an answer, either
<naoshige> checking for libxml/parser.h in /opt/local/include/,/opt/local/include/libxml2,/opt/local/include,/opt/local/include,/opt/local/include/libxml2,/usr/local/include,/usr/local/include/libxml2,/usr/include,/usr/include/libxml2,/usr/include,/usr/include/libxml2... no
<bullgard> indus: Can you be more specific and more precise.
<naoshige> libxml2 is missing.
<naoshige> thanks indus
<naoshige> indus: but you gotta agree, apt-get reinstall libxml2 would be a LOT more convenient right?
<indus> naoshige, yes
<naoshige> that's like saying yes --YES I REALLY MEAN IT i really want to have sex with you girl
<naoshige> or something to that effect
<archboxman> soreau: there always is because if it is a success in suse you could see it be gathered in by ubuntu on the next kernel update such as the ati driver support
<bullgard> indus: I do not understand your English in the message: "[11:02]	<indus>	bullgard,can have a diff one for network too". Can you say it in other words, please.
<indus> naoshige, that topic or language is not allowed here
<Myrtti> naoshige: try installing the -dev package too
<soreau> naoshige: You probably need to install the -dev package. See apt-cache search libxml|grep dev
<soreau> archboxman: ask in #radeon
<indus> bullgard, hi, for example when you connect to network manager, it asks for a password, this can be different from system passowrd
<archboxman> soreau: may do that good idea
<Guest60693> dad@mythserver:~$ ntpdate
<Guest60693> 22 Feb 20:37:53 ntpdate[17547]: no servers can be used, exiting
<rob_p> Guest60693: The ntpdate command is a one-shot deal.  It doesn't use your ntp.conf file. Only your ntpd does.  Therefore, you need to specify the server with which you want to sync., in the command.
<Guest60693> I have servers selcted sowhy it say no severs can be used
<AcEg33k> hello everyone
<naoshige> Myrtti, soreau, thanks a lot guys
<indus> bullgard, so some day you forget what the password was for that, you just delete it from that window, and it takes system passowrd
<Guest60693> how can i check ntp is working correctly
<Guest60693> beacuse on my client mythbuntu install time is wrong
<Guest60693> which means mythtv no worky
<rob_p> Guest60693: What do you want to check, ntp or ntpdate?  If ntpdate, the following will suffice: ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Guest60693> my server has ntp installed
<Guest60693> and time is correct
<Guest60693> I created a diskless image using ubuntu wiki but time on client is wrong
<rob_p> Guest60693: To check ntp, you need to configure the config file (ntp.conf) and then start the ntp service.  Finally, check your logs for feedback.
<Guest60693> its giving ntp time not local time even though timezone is correct
<AcEg33k> i installed ubuntu for the first time, need help in configuring sound
<PFA> so if you press Print Scrn when Google search suggestions are up, the search suggestions in the dropdown disappear. this is a problem since i want to screencap a search suggestion. is there any other way?
<Diverdude> what ftp client do you recommend for ubuntu?
<rww> Diverdude: Places > Connect to Server works fine for me.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: Places>Connect to Server?
<naoshige> Myrtti, soreau, indus
<naoshige> you guys wanna check out this track my friend did before he died?
<naoshige> really amazing stuff - http://www.zshare.net/download/552763591f4802ce/
<PFA> naoshige: this is a support channel. take to to #ubuntu-offtopic
<naoshige> thought id share since you guys helped me out that's all
<naoshige> i really appreciate it
<naoshige> sure
<xfact> Hello, I already had Ubuntu installed, and now after installing Windows I cannot see the gurb menu to choose which OS I should run... How to fix the gurb? please help!
<erUSUL> xfact: karmic 9.10 ?
<xfact> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> !grub2 | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Gadget3000> xfact: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<erUSUL> xfact: the wiki page has a section to recover grub after installing windows
<xfact> erUSUL, and Gadget3000: Thank you!
<indus> xfact, hi
<indus> xfact, do you have the live cd
<xfact> indus, May I know, why you asking for my Live ID?
<indus> xfact, to restore grub
<AcEg33k> need help inn configuring sound..
<indus> or rather, to help
<xfact> erUSUL, Hey, do oyou thin kthis is the appropriate page for my problem? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xfact> indus: yes I have one
<erUSUL> xfact: that's for grub1 iirc karmic uses grub2
<indus> xfact, so boot with it, then open a terminal and type sudo grub-install /dev/devicename
<bauer> howto get ubuntu-server installed via apt-get ?
<xfact> indus: sorry ' May I know, why you asking for my Live ID?' if it sounds rude
<indus> i want to eat the cd and run away
<xfact> indus, Then?
<indus> xfact, sudo grub-install /dev/sda where sda is first hard disk, then reboot
<indus> xfact, in case that dont work, come back here and ill help
<xfact> indus, ok thank you :)
<indus> xfact, dont worry, i wont steal your live cd
<indus> :D
<xfact> indus, ha ha, You can't cause it's (a)live!
<indus> xfact, so did you boot wiht live cd or not
<deena> Hi
<xfact> indus: well, I am writing everything on a page, so I will not make mistake *need some minutes*
<deena> i am trying to install savege 2 game in my desktop
<indus> xfact, ok how many hard disk you have
<deena> it says like "./Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin: 2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<deena> "
<deena> please anyone help me out on this
<indus> deena, yeah installer is bad  i believe
<xfact> indus: 80GB SATA II
<archboxman> OProfile is a management tool for profiles not ati graphics or cpu processes
<indus> xfact, ok sudo grub-install /dev/sda , and later sudo update-grub
<perfection> indus: what if he partitioned?
<xfact> indus: can you just pm me with all the instructions, so it will be easy to write step by step... (if you can't it's ok)
<indus> deena, downloaded from site? for 64 bit hmm
<indus> perfection, grub installs to mbr of device not partition
<deena> yes i downloaded from site for 64 bit only
<indus> perfection, unless you want to
<quietone> where do I set which program a file type will open with? I installed oo 3.2 and .odt now open with the file-roller.
<indus> quietone, right click file and properties >open with
<perfection> indus: okay, i got u
<indus> perfection, you can also do sudo grub-install /dev/sda2 etc but i never did it
<Guest53208> what to install to upgrade to ubuntu-server ?
<indus> deena, try with the 32 bit maybe
<quietone> indus: did that (several times) and it only works once
<indus> if i see that error, i never could find out why
<archboxman> OProfile - doesn't give me the idea of great control over profiles instead seems to be answer for novell server ideas not a linux idea...
<indus> quietone, then dont know
<alankila> <3 oprofile
<indus> deena, make the file executable
<archboxman> OProfile - goes back to a novell server idea of dropping profiles and gathering data...
<indus> deena, here look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211528
<alankila> easy-to-use sampling profiler that can even dig up the source code and disassembly of the programs you profiled. What's not to like.
<ZykoticK9> deena, I was able to successfully install Savage2 - 64bit yesterday -- don't know why you're getting that error, sorry
<archboxman> alankila: its still a novell idea to drop profiles and fix cpu operations in linux server.... not a native idea to linux... its an addon
<perfection> ZykoticK9: maybe 'cause he's installing on 32bit system
<paradoxuncreated> Ok, I have got aplay streaming sound to jack, and listening with aplay through my FFADO device now. However firefox/flash still outputs to the interal soundcard, anyone know how to fix this?
<acron17> hi there! when i login into gnome i cannot focus any window after the very 1st mouse click, also i cannot switch between the windows using Alt-Tab
 * alankila has no idea what this talk about "native idea to linux" is.
<acron17> i'm using ubuntu (9.10) and have described this here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8804362
<Guest53208> /mesg help
<alankila> oprofile is one of the better linux technologies. I couldn't believe it existed, was easy to use, and worked -- as far as I could tell -- perfectly.
<archboxman> alankila: yes I do... written code can be changed understood...
<quietone> indus: fyi. made change by right click fn.odt -> properties -> 'open with' tab.  this worked for all .odt. good night.
<indus> quietone, ok
<perfection> indus: does ubuntu support hyperthreading technology as the one in the intel i5 cpu?
<indus> perfection, hmm what is that in i 5
<ZykoticK9> deena, are you trying to use "sh Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-x86_64.bin"? as i get the same error if i try that!  "chmod +x Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-x86_64.bin" then just use "./Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-x86_64.bin"
<perfection> indus: i mean the new intel cpus, they say they have hyperthreading features, etc. and i want to buy a laptop with one, so i was wondering if i cud take adventage of that technology with ubuntu
<indus> perfection, i hear its being worked on, not sure if it even works properly with windows 7 yet
<deena> i tried that also
<indus> deena, can you tell me the output of uname -a
<archboxman> alankila: you think a programmer that makes 80,000+ year has time to play with profile or adminstrator over 2000 users is going to figure out current bugs no... we delete profile and give a new profile with same use....not debug a profile .... oprofile intrudoces the same problem novell had for years..
<perfection> indus: oh, maybe i shud wait and hope the next kernel release supports that
<deena> Linux desktop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ZykoticK9> deena, you have 32bit not 64bit!!!
<indus> perfection, let me google it, but hyperthreading is supported for some time in linux, but the new i 5 etc have some new tricks so
<indus> ZykoticK9, !!!!!!!
<indus> deena, so sweetheart, download the 32 bit installer :)
<deena> but mine is AMD phenon processor
<deena> AMD is an 64 bit only am i right
<indus> deena, its not the processor, its the version of ubuntu you installed
<ZykoticK9> deena, but you must have installed the 32bit version of Ubuntu
<alankila> archboxman: I wonder if you even know what a profiler is.
<archboxman> alankila: the only reason we hang on to profiles is to notify novell of current problem in a profile for bug fixes...
<indus> deena, well, you can install either a 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu on it, it supports both , its not only 64 bit
<perfection> indus: okay thanx
<bullgard> indus: I am sorry. I read your messages.  But I still do not know:  "What is the function or purpose of these 2 different lines?"
<indus> bullgard, sorry, i cant explain better
<archboxman> alankila: careless to debug your preferences to a program no time ... for what a bunch of hidden files that reference software stored in usr/share profiles... no
<bullgard> indus: Thank you.
<indus> bullgard, also, it saves your gpg and ssh keys there
<deena> ok let me try
<indus> bullgard, try changing your password for system
<baz> hi guys, I have somehow broken NFS and get 0 google hits for the error message.
<baz> start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/sbin/rpc.nfsd: Exec format error (Exec format error)
<baz> which is nice
<indus> bullgard, but frankly even iam not sure how it works
<Slart> baz: tried reinstalling the nfs server ?
<archboxman> alankila: have you ever seen what a mouse driver in a novell profile can cause if it causes problems it not fun.... reinstall a mouse driver everytime they hit the same snag... no
<alankila> archboxman: so that's a no. You don't know what oprofile actually does.
<indus> bullgard, once i found that my network and system password were different, so i deleted the entry for network from passwords and encryptions
<indus> and saved
<baz> Slart: The error occurs when I try to start/restart the service, yeah
<indus> perfection, i think it works fine with newest kernel
 * Slart wonders if archboxman and alankila is even talking about the same thing..
<indus> perfection, wait ill give you a nice link
<indus> perfection, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429036
<perfection> indus: that's good news though i heard in lucid they may not use the latest kernel, i think we'll have to upgrade
<archboxman> Slart: same thing this person doesn't see the overall idea novell will press in .... I see it becuase the introducing the same ideas period...
<indus> perfection, i think its fixed already
<indus> perfection, does it say only for lucid?
<indus> perfection, i think it will make its way into karmic probably
<Slart> baz: can you pastebin the output of "file /usr/sbin/rpc.nfsd" ?
<Slart> !pastebin | baz
<ubottu> baz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<perfection> indus: am sure it will but i prefer the latest so i'll upgrade to lucid
<archboxman> Slart: whats next we going to see a private network protocol for devices that novell wouldn't let go of long ago with the bindings....???
<baz> Slart: Interesting. It's 0 bytes :|
<alankila> Slart: we're not. I thought his oprofile was about the debian package oprofile, the cpu usage measuring device which I think is the best thing ever. And he's talking about user profiles.
<perfection> indus: and i read on some blog they were saying lucid may not use the latest kernel, maybe they'll backport some module or whatever
<necat_> hello
<perfection> indus: about processors that support 64bit, when you use 32bit version of OS are you under-utilizing the processor?
<necat_> Heyy hiç türk var ı burda
<Slart> archboxman: I'm not claiming to know much about this.. but googling for Oprofile seems to suggest it's a profiling tools.. ie measuring performance for a process/system.. function calls..etc..
<Slart> baz: seems you've found the problem =)
<baz> Slart: Seems I have - sorry, when you said "reinstalled" earlier I read it as "restarted"
<archboxman> Slart: preformance where is the question ... I can measure preformance without this tool... said to say...
<Slart> baz: ah.. try the --reinstall switch with apt-get.. or synaptic
<baz> Slart: removed/re-installed package, seems to work now. No idea how that happened, this is on a RAID volume so that's a worry
<Slart> baz: and they say computers are predicatble =)
<marteo> hei
<marteo> Hi
<archboxman> Slart: right from there page Excellent introduction to profiling.
<Slart> archboxman: well.. as I said.. I'm in no position to discuss this.. I just got the impression you were talking about something else.. probably my bad
<Jordan_U> acron17, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs
<Jordan_U> acron17, Sorry, wrong nick
<acron17> Jordan_U, noprob
<perfection> got to go, peace out y'all
<acron17> i've a serious problem: when i login into gnome i cannot focus any window after the very 1st mouse click, also i cannot switch between the windows using Alt-Tab
<archboxman> Slart: here is there idea http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20091208-903735.html
<Stargaze> in a server context, what does HVM stand for? and PV guest?
<acron17> anyone interested in giving my hand on this one? (there are some more informations here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8803929)
<bjarni> Hi.  Can someone look at this from auth.log: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5627e51b, The 3 lines dated Feb 22 08:21:45-46 are bothering me.  They don't come when restarted so maybe it's some automatic update or something.  How can I track where this is coming from?  The user "anuser" is not logged on - I am (bjarni) - but anuser is the first user to be installed on this system.
<archboxman> Slart: here is how novell entered this same bottleneck feature in windows camp :( http://support.novell.com/techcenter/articles/ana19960304.html
<Nighthawk82> <--- New. hey guys how do i find out what workgrp i'm in under ubuntu
<Slart> archboxman: where does "Intelligent Workload Management" come into this?
<coz_> Nighthawk82,  if no one here can answer at the moment you may want to try ##Linux channel
<naoshige> hi
<e-DIO-t> hi there!
<naoshige> anybody running facebook apps off ubuntu servers?
<candyban> Is there a package somewhere for libstdc++5 in karmic?
<ZykoticK9> Nighthawk82, in a terminal "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep workgroup"
<candyban> Or will I need to take it from jaunty?
<AcEg33k> hello
<lele__> good morning
<ZykoticK9> candyban, it's been removed from Karmic
<AcEg33k> i am unable to get my sound device working
<archboxman> Slart: they introduced this in long ago and said the novell server could run window profiles from the novell server with management tools and impliment changes based on there server tree and the there package costed a lot more like 5,000 dallors for there system relief packages in windows profiles...
<Gheddy_Zarc> where can i get this file ? python-sqlite_1.0.1-7ubuntu1_all.deb I can find  version python-sqlite_1.0.1-4ubuntu1_all.deb but I need 7,,
<coz_> candyban,  probably from the jaunty list of packages
<candyban> ZykoticK9, I noticed :p ... but I need it ... so unpacking it from jaunty then?
<Nighthawk82> ZykoticK9:  does that change it or what does it do?
<candyban> coz_, k
<ZykoticK9> candyban, that's what I have done
<ZykoticK9> Nighthawk82, all that command does is display what workgroup your in
<indus> candyban, isnt that a bad idea? installing older libstdc++
<Slart> archboxman: "window profiles"? as in .. cpu performance measurements? or user profiles as in user files settings and such?
<coz_> candyban,  which application requires this version?
<candyban> indus, not if your application depends on it :)
<Nighthawk82> ok thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> Nighthawk82, anything in /etc "should" be owned by root and without sudo a normal user shouldn't be able to modify anything
<Nighthawk82> cool thanks for the heads up
<candyban> coz_, x-lite-3
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9, For future reference grep takes filenames as arguments, so: "grep workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<coz_> candyban,  did you check if there is a developer version that may use the current library?
<candyban> coz_, there is a beta, but only for windows/mac
<bjarni> In addition to the comment above, I need to add that the pasted log is from the start of log this morning.  Seems to be something started 5 minutes after boot in the morning...
<candyban> coz_, so yes (I checked) ... and no (it's not available)
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, that is much cleaner -- i'm affraid i have fallen into a bad habit with grep - i ALWAYS pipe to it ;)  Thanks for the heads-up though.
<OerHeks> candyban the easy way is to download it from here: http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/libstdc++5
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9, np
<coz_> candyban,  there seems to be an x-lite-beta 4  let me see if I can find a download for that
<alankila> ZykoticK9: it's called "useless use of cat award"
<alankila> you just received one, congratulations.
<Q_Continuum> Ugh, just realized the answer to my issue.  I forgot FF 3.6 is a 'new version' so we won't see it for 2 months :-/
<ZykoticK9> alankila, well i am Gold Medallist is "useless catting" then ;)
 * Q_Continuum sighs
<ZykoticK9> Q_Continuum, you won't see it in Karmic probably ever -- add the PPA (FYI it's default in Lucid)
<archboxman> Slart: it ties into one there idea is to manage the server which inturn manages profiles to each invidual profile eating processorer time... which leads back to a front end novell server or example ... played with this idea at a hospital and a novel server believe version 5 ... yes this idea has great promise just not ideal for a it platform that can figure out the load based upon start time of profiles ... I don't need a program 
<Q_Continuum> ZykoticK9, hence the '2 months' with Lucid :-P
<rww> Q_Continuum: Ubuntu's Mozilla team has a "firefox-stable" PPA that apparently has it. You'd do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable"
<coz_> candyban, no luck here
<ZykoticK9> Q_Continuum, 66 days infact ;)  (sorry didn't get your 2 months reference)
<Q_Continuum> I forget about that 'feature' sometimes.
<zvacet> 	Q_Continuum : if you want latest FF check http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page
<archboxman> Slart: if its a free tool great... if it is an idea to purchase a novell server no.... I don't like idea ... same approach the used in the hospital industry to keep novell at the front end of servers...
<Q_Continuum> rww, I'm looking into that now yeah
<naoshige> if im having server problems
<naoshige> i.e. no response or whatever
<naoshige> what log file is wisest to check up on?
<archboxman> naoshige: what server problem
<e-DIO-t> naoshige: what do you mean with "no response" and from which server?
<e-DIO-t> btw, usual log location is /var/log/appservername, isn't it?
<Slart> archboxman: sorry... I don't seem to be able to get my head around this... but thanks for the explanations anyway
<naoshige> well
<naoshige> im trying to set up this facebook app
<archboxman> Slart: its not a big idea they tried to keep the hospital industry only using novell servers with there novell binding years ago until they allowed tcp/ip and everyone let novell server as quick as they could get the data off  the server
<OerHeks> candyban if you run 32 bit ubuntu > sudo dpkg -i libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg-deb -x libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb ./tmp && sudo cp ./tmp/usr/lib/* /usr/lib32/
<archboxman> Slart: we had one novell server with 10 as400
<candyban> OerHeks, why would I first want to install it and then manually extract it and copy the thing?
<candyban> OerHeks, ps. I usually use ar and tar to extract stuff from packages :)
<mysterioux> #join
<OerHeks> candyban, husain explains it in > http://hsmak.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/how-to-fix-libstdc5-dependency-problem-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<mysterioux> could someone tell me exactly were ubunut installs its files into?
<Slart> mysterioux: you can check the package in synaptic.. right click and select properties
<mysterioux> i would like to install the following apache2,php,mysql for development but would like to know where its stores the files from the command line?
<Slart> mysterioux: it installs files to several places
<mysterioux> Slart:tanks
<xfact> indus, Thanks it helped!
<mysterioux> ok, explain furthr pls
<alankila> mysterioux: you can answer the question two says: study FHS, and use dpkg -L <packagename> to view list of files of that package.
<candyban> OerHeks, I already have it "installed" ... but it's not working properly ... for some reason it can't properly use the dsp device (even though it should go to pulse) ... I'm going to try my luck with linphone
<mysterioux> ok alankila: thanks
<alankila> mysterioux: the FHS explains why a particular file is in, say, /usr/bin (it's determined by its role/function), and dpkg -L answers the particulars of any package you want to know about.
<Slart> mysterioux: well.. documentation goes to one place (/usr/share somewhere).. libraries to (/usr/lib/) binaries or links to them to (/usr/bin is one example)..
<Slart> mysterioux: so there are files spread all over the place
<ZykoticK9> candyban, if you're getting a dsp error you can try using "padsp $program" and see if that corrects it
<Slart> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<mysterioux> are there ways to control its location?
<alankila> mysterioux: no, the packages will generally install were they will.
<Slart> mysterioux: one of the advantages of using a "distro" is that it's tested with the packages.. so it's usually best to let the files go where they are intended to..
<Slart> mysterioux: but, sure, you can move things around.. expect stuff to break though
<i3inary> hi, i need some help restoring a tar backup from a laptop to a newly created virtual machine.
<mysterioux> furthermore, what is the time frame for upgrading ubunut online...cos i'm have a hard time upgrading?
<mysterioux> to the new version
<Slart> what version are you using now?
<Slart> mysterioux: your machine will never just stop working because the OS is out of date.. updates will stop coming though and eventually the repositories will be moved so you will be unable to install new software unless you select new repositories to use
<candyban> ZykoticK9, I'll first try linphone (if that doesn't work, I'll try your approach)
<mysterioux> 9.04
<i3inary> let me rephrase that i need some help restoring a tar backup from a laptop to a new hardware configuration.  i am trying to duplicate the environment that was configured on the laptop programs and all.
<Slart> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<alankila> i3inary: you made a complete image of the filesystem with tar?
<i3inary> alankila, let me get the command i used for you
<indus> xfact, :) good
<Slart> mysterioux: here's the timeline for the releases.. 9.04 is supported until end of 2010.. so you've got some time left http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<i3inary> alankila, here is the script http://pastebin.ca/1805619
<Slart> mysterioux: here's the same thing but with text instead of graphs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<alankila> i3inary: ok. Well, seems straightforward enough. You boot some suitable live cd like knoppix against an empty harddisk image, make filesystem on it, decompress that backup, make any missing directories like /mnt, /sys, /proc, chroot into it, then run some command like grub-install or grub-setup against the harddisk image in order to get a bootloader on it.
<alankila> you may have to mount /proc and /sys manually though, and your /dev probably contains some rubbish from udev, but maybe that's not harmful. I'm not sure if /dev is completely empty these days normally, the script isn't handling /dev correctly anyway.
<alankila> oh, I see the script also contains a restore method. Well, that's a nice reference for the commands to execute.
<i3inary> alankila, so installing ubuntu on the new system then restoring files will not work properly even if i create the same user?
<mysterioux> thanks Slart
<mysterioux> furthermore, how do I install wine on ubuntu from the command line or from the Synatic Package?
<mysterioux> and how?
<alankila> i3inary: well, chances are that method also will work quite well. I just suggested a method that builds the linux from 0 existing install.
<indus> mysterioux, sudo apt-get install wine
<Slart> !wine | mysterioux
<ubottu> mysterioux: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !software | mysterioux
<ubottu> mysterioux: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<indus> mysterioux, or main menu > system >administration > synaptic package manager
<alankila> i3inary: it's just that the linux will be running while the backup is decompressing, and that's not 100% healthy. But it might just work well enough.
<indus> mysterioux, or main menu > ubuntu software center \
<i3inary> alankila, what if i boot into knoppix to decompress the files?
<alankila> i3inary: then you can probably skip the bootloader installing step, but it's otherwise mostly the same.
<alankila> i3inary: I don't like the fact that this script packed /dev into it. That should not be backuped nor restored. But it's probably harmless.
<AdvoWork> hmm,im doing /usr/bin/mail.... and its giving: mail: /usr/sbin/sendmail: No such file or directory   any ideas plesae?
<e-DIO-t> pardon: except "disconnecting one of the disks", how could I check if grup is properly installed on each of a 2disk raid mirror?
<RRRRrrrraph> Hi all
<i3inary> alankila, i will exclude it from the restore then.  is that all i should worry about?  will it boot up and be just as i left it before backing it up or is it going to require all kinds of configurations?
<alankila> i3inary: well, I believe it will resume just like you left it.
<alankila> i3inary: the state of a linux system is in its files, and the only invisible part is the bootloader stuff in boot sector and whatever embedded sectors it mentions and so on
<i3inary> alankila, alright thats what i want to hear.  thank you so much for your time and information!
<alankila> the only danger as I see is with having an old install underneath which contains files that weren't part of the restore image, you'll have some sort of ugly superposition of things then.
<ace721> Does anyone know how to setup a VPN? I followed all instructions and searched the web extensively and still can't get it to work. I'm running Karmic 32 bit
<alankila> i3inary: hence my suggestion that since you backuped the whole system, restore to empty disk.
<i3inary> alankila, i just dont understand how the installation will boot without drivers that i figured were installed and configured during the ubuntu installation
<Gamrok> how can i resett apt
<i3inary> alankila, because im restoring to new hardware....is it nothing like windows in that respect?
<alankila> i3inary: all that stuff is in the files you backed up. So when you boot some livecd image and restore the backup you restore those files too. All that you will not restore is the bootloader, as I already explained.
<tu> tu putaaa madreee
<Gamrok> i get the following error guys
<Gamrok> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Gamrok> what should i do
<alankila> i3inary: oh, yeah, linux system is pretty generic in that almost all hardware support linux has generally is already included. There are some exceptions to this rule, though.
<zvacet> !wtf | tu
<ubottu> tu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alankila> i3inary: it doesn't make decisions like support acpi / non-acpi system, or support this network card but not that one. Linux comes with pretty much all open source drivers ever written in every system.
<vices> for ubunti 8.10, when i go to the sound icon and check preferences, there aren't any options for which microphone to select
<michael__> After installing Ubuntu GRUB didn't create an entry for Windows Vista. I can see that Vista is still there, however I can't even mount it in read-only. I need to create a manual entry in grub.cfg, but need a little help.
<Gamrok> guys i need some help here whenever i try and install something via terminal i get the following error Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<antoni> hi. anybody can tell me how to run echo mia under ubuntustudio 9.10? it's not working "out of the box"
<zvacet> vices:  look under volume control
<rww> Gamrok: what command are you trying to do?
<vices> zvacet: yep, volume control -> preferences
<i3inary> alankila, alright then beautiful...so ill exclude /dev and try decompressing over a fresh install to go the easy way...if that doesnt work ill have to learn the boot loader stuff
<vices> zvacet, it just has a "select tracks to be visible" and has only one option "master recording"
<alankila> i3inary: still, you make a good point. Rebuilding the initramfs is a good idea, so "update-initramfs -u -k all" could be a good idea if it autodetects any support it needs to include. (Not sure if it does.)
<Gamrok> rww i just  try and install anything but it does'nt work and i've been doing this all my life sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<zvacet> I'm not at Ubuntu right now but you should see pcm,master and so on
<alankila> i3inary: yeah check back, tell us how it went. It may be that the boot loader parts need some updating, or maybe not. I haven't checked just how large part of initramfses are dynamically tailored to the underlying system.
<rww> Gamrok: what's the output of "ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock"?
<i3inary> alankila, thank i will.
<alankila> i3inary: to ensure that boot problems don't come bite you, you can also exclude /boot from decompression
<zvacet> vices: you should be able to see boxes on left side and check them and you will then have it listed
<alankila> i3inary: that way you will keep whatever kernel and grub stuff the installer came up with. It should still work, hopefully.
<i3inary> alankila, ok ill do that
<e-DIO-t> got it: dd of the 2 mbr => diff!
<meowbuntu> hi would my p4 with low ram run better if i ran inside ram outside ram or normal
<zvacet> meowbuntu:  how much ram do you have
<Parallx> I have a server, and I'm running out of space on disk, and i haven't installed anything for 5 years, where's all the crap?
<Slart> inside ram? outside ram? normal? huh?
<alankila> Slart: perhaps some people see usb disks and flash sticks as just memory.
<candyban> Parallx, /var/log?
<candyban> type du -hs /*
<candyban> Parallx, that can take quite a long time
<meowbuntu> zvacet, i can set my os to run completly in ram. without it or normally.
<Slart> alankila: ah.. tricky
<scavenger_> I'm looking for a way to start gnome-terminal with certain tabs open - is that possible?
<meowbuntu> zvacet, i have p4.768mb ram 1.8 processer  with issues. if i run say firefox and have several windows usingg scripts eg more than a google search page. it can hang
<zvacet> meowbuntu: ff eats ram use some other browser like google chrome or something else
<bullgard> [seahorse] Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys > Passwords show 2 lines: "Passwords:default" and "Passwords:login". What is the function or purpose of these 2 lines?
<alankila> 768 is quite lot though. Firefox is bloated, but is it that bloated?
<MrSunshine_> hmm, i sometimes get a dialog saying "the totem plugin could not be loaded" in firefox, how do i fix this? :/
<meowbuntu> zvacet, i do use either ff, chrome(mostly) or kazehakase
<hanseatic> quit
<indus> meowbuntu, what is kazehakase
<zvacet> meowbuntu:  do you have same problems with other two browsers
<michael__> After installing Ubuntu GRUB didn't create an entry for Windows Vista. I can see that Vista is still there, however I can't even mount it in read-only. I need to create a manual entry in grub.cfg, but need a little help.
<zvacet> indus:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazehakase
<alankila> michael__: would that be grub2? Maybe you are missing package called os-prober
<alankila> michael__: installing that allow grub2 to autogenerate the entries for OSes it knows about.
<michael__> alankila, os-prober wouldn't be able to detect Vista because it needs read access to the partition.
<alankila> michael__: so? Shouldn't it have one when you run it as root?
<michael__> alankila, Vista wont mount in read-only mode because it wasn't shut down properly, or there are FS errors.
<indus> zvacet, wikipedia link dont say much, howdo you pronounce it
<meowbuntu> indus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazehakase   it looks feels and acts like google chromeium
<cjs> Anybody here familiar with the icky details of an Ubuntu boot of a system with an encrypted root? I've got a system that's not doing the luksOpen it ought to be.
<indus> seems like it has tabs drag and drop like chrome
<Parallx> candyban: let me try
<indus> meowbuntu, looks like firefox, why do you use it?
<`mOOse`> Parallx - you could also install bleachbit and take care of lots of crap that way too
<shrini> Hi, I dont have admin rights in my windows laptop. As has only C: partition. Is it possible to install ubuntu via wubi without admin rights?
<candyban> Parallx, if your server has not been patched for 5 years ... you might also consider that it's been rooted
<alankila> michael__: and you can't boot it to let it shutdown properly. Catch-22.
<Parallx> candyban: breezy
<candyban> Parallx, have you been installing updates?
<Parallx> `mOOse`: I don't have apt-get anymore
<michael__> alankila, I nearly typed your name out as analkila. Moving on swiftly, yeah exactly catch 22. I run os-prober as root and it returns no output.
<Parallx> candyban: updates till end of breezy
<joppan> open question is shell promming req C prog skills
<gunavara> hey guys, i'm looking for someone that has worked with pitivi ? i need some assistance :)
<candyban> Parallx, did you run apt-get clean?
<Parallx> candyban: yep
<joppan> like if then..if then elif for in do done..blah blah
<zvacet> indus:  I didn't try it and this is all I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedApplications
<Parallx> all clean
<sagaci> joppan: bash?
<meowbuntu> indus, its hard to mention. has problems booting mb, i can get around that. when its running it runs ok for some time then it just runs out of ram.
<candyban> you can also run "lsof | grep -i deleted"
<indus> hmm
<alankila> michael__: well, I suppose the grub commands in its shell were at grub1 time something like "rootnoverify (hd,y)" "boot", nothing more complicated than that. I haven't checked what the grub2 commands look like, though.
<meowbuntu> its just an old tired computer with issues. but i cant afford to upgrade it
<`mOOse`> grub2 is totally different than grub
<Parallx> candyban: http://pastebin.com/m76db91d7 10GB disk
<`mOOse`> whole new paradigm
<meowbuntu> indus, maby i should just ditch ubuntu and use dsl or similar os for older computers
<alankila> yeah, grub2 has spoilt me, it has just worked, so I haven't really even read its vaguely programming language -like config
<BIDMAS> I'm packaging an application. JDK is a dependency. Specifically which package should I put as a dependency, and should it be in the pre-depends section?
<Gryllida> meowbuntu: maybe Puppy Linux. the Ubuntu requirements are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<alankila> BIDMAS: see for instance ant package. It currently lists default-jre-headless, java1-runtime-headless, java2-runtime-headless
<candyban> Parallx, do a df -h && du -hs /media ...
<candyban> without the "..." ;)
<alankila> BIDMAS: whether you need a GUI it of course another matter, but any already-packaged java app could be it
<BIDMAS> alankila: Hmm... so I shouldn't be looking at openjdk or sun-jdk or whatever?
<alankila> BIDMAS: preferably no, unless you truly depend on that specific vm
<abraham> hi everybody
<abraham> i have question about the NAT
<alankila> BIDMAS: my guess is, you want default-jre
<abraham> how to write it and how to reconfig it
<Parallx> candyban: http://pastebin.com/d1f06bfee
<candyban> Parallx, and also try the "lsof | grep deleted"
<alankila> or well ... hmm ... I'm not sure. :-/
<zvacet> meowbuntu:  try Xubuntu see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<alankila> default-jre seemed like sane choice, but does it depend on openjdk or how is this mess arranged now
<Parallx> candyban: lsof | grep deleted     lsof: WARNING: can't stat() reiserfs file system /dev/.static/dev           Output information may be incomplete.
<meowbuntu> zvacet, i think i have suggested requirments
<abraham> pleeeeeeeeeeeeees
<abraham> I want to know about NAT
<meowbuntu> sh: inxi: not found
<abraham> any body is there?
<candyban> Parallx, nothing for the rest?
<ae86-drifter> lol
<abraham> yohooooooooo
<Parallx> candyban: ????
<inveratulo> !patience|abraham
<ubottu> abraham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zvacet> meowbuntu:  yes you have but xubuntu is lighter then Gnome so maybe less consuming
<candyban> Parallx, like "/tmp/vteN5XH8U (deleted)"
<Parallx> candyban: in /tmp  I have just 2 hidden files .ICE-unix & .X11-unix
<zvacet> meowbuntu:  I use to run Jaunty with 192MB of ram with LXDE
<_dsl> i'm trying to configure a dial-up connection. i installed gnome-ppp but modem isn't detected. doing lspci|grep -i (whatever that means!) shows the modem model...what do I do now please?
<candyban> Parallx, no, the output of "lsof | grep deleted"
<oaie_seaca> hello. does anyone know if Ubuntu has a problem with the new hard disks from WD that have 4096 segment size ?
<candyban> Parallx, run that as root btw :)
<Parallx> candyban: no grep output
<meowbuntu> zvacet, what does xubuntu run
<candyban> Parallx, can you do "du -hs /media/*" ?
<meowbuntu> they dont ship free cds of xubuntu or i would have gotten that
<zvacet> meowbuntu: xfce see http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Parallx> candyban: but /media is mounted on different disks
<`mOOse`> I use xubuntu and I love it
<`mOOse`> which is xfce
<indus> gdm
<Parallx> candyban: http://pastebin.com/d29978add
<indus> meowbuntu, they do i believe ship xubuntu also
<meowbuntu> arg i dont like xfce. i used to run mint 7 xfce comunity edition it ran similar
<meowbuntu> indus, not for free though
<indus> meowbuntu, really?
<meowbuntu> ya
<BigMack83> i know this isnt ubuntu related, but im looking for a good irc bot and know about the one in here and was wondering what irc bot the channel uses or if it was a custom one.
<`mOOse`> mint is a totally different distro though
<candyban> Parallx, is it possible for you to unmount those filesystems one by one? (and then check if the directories are empty)
<meowbuntu> BigMack83, it is best to ask the ops here
<rww> ubottu: botclone | BigMack83
<ubottu> BigMack83: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<Parallx> candyban: /media/*  ???
<meowbuntu> indus, ran similar to mint main
<indus> are the ubuntu cd's rewritable ?
<indus> so it says here
<BigMack83> awesome, thanks guys
<rww> indus: the ones you get from shipit?
<meowbuntu> indus, no i dont think so
<Parallx> candyban: I just remounted them, but those are data only
<indus> eyah
<candyban> Parallx, like "umount /media/datos0 && du -hs /media/datos0"
<rww> indus: no, they're not
<Parallx> candyban: let me check
<indus> While we will consider all requests, due to extremely high demand we may choose to send a smaller number of CDs, or refuse your request altogether.
<indus> Requesting a smaller number of CDs or a standard option will increase your chances of having the request approved. Remember, you can reuse the CDs!
<indus> look last line what it means
<meowbuntu> indus, would you suggest i install xfce and test it on my ubuntu os
<candyban> Parallx, I suspect you may have put data there while the disks were not mounted ...
<indus> meowbuntu, why would i suggest that?
<indus> meowbuntu, its ugly and i dont like it
<rww> indus: "reuse" as in give to other people or use on other computers
<indus> iam going to kde now
<indus> bad choice of words
<`mOOse`> kde isn't ugly?!
<indus> ]reuse buahaha
<indus> `mOOse`, you blind?
<indus> the menu is ugly though
<indus> i hate it
<Parallx> candyban: I think that's the problem
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meowbuntu> indus, where is the ubuntu info you talking about relating to cds
<indus> grrrrr
<indus> meowbuntu, on shipit page
<`mOOse`> no I don't think  I am...and I've run kde and gnome and xfce and I majorly prefer xcfe to kde
<meowbuntu> oh and that is ????
<indus> off topic
<indus> meowbuntu, nothing, it says cd is reusable
<indus> if english is my first language, then i say thats misleading
<meowbuntu> `mOOse`, its to each his own
<Parallx> candyban: I will clean them up at night, Thank you
<indus> how is kde ugly ?
<indus> strange
<meowbuntu> ok so shipt page is where then
<rww> indus: The aesthetic merits of KDE, as you have been told, is offtopic for an Ubuntu support channel.
<bazhang> indus, please take chat to the appropriate channel
<zvacet> `mOOse`: try enlightenment
<indus> ah oh rww you a op too?
<indus> ok moved on
<joy> hi guys
<indus> joy, hey
<`mOOse`> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<rww> ubottu: shipit | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<usman> how do install drivers for canon ip1980
<candyban> rww, can we talk about the aestetics of gnome?
<candyban> ;)
<`mOOse`> heh
<`mOOse`> noh!
<rww> candyban: Sure, in #ubuntu-offtopic ;P
<indus> i too do shipit, recently i burned 100 cds
<usman> Ubuntu is not detecting drivers for canon ip1980 please help
<candyban> ubottu, E17 is in development since what 1998?
<oscarbl> hello can anybody help me. my ubuntu sofware centre doesnt start
<meowbuntu> #ubuntu-oftopic maybe to talk about kde gnome and xfce differences
<indus> usman, canon should have drivers on theri site did you check
<rww> candyban: December 2000
<usman> Indus: Yes checked but they say they need a package libcupsys2
<candyban> rww, well, it feels a lot longer than a "mere 10 years" ;)
<indus> usman, and ? libcupsys2 not in synaptic ?
<usman> Indus: It is in latest version which is libcups2
<joy> just anyone using ubuntu 9.10
<joy> i have some problems with compiz here..
<usman> indus: but it does not support the old drivers
<indus> usman, wait,
<Guest59429> hello
<hello> hi
<meowbuntu> indus, well i cant find where it says the cds are rw
<joy> hi guys i have a problem with compiz here.
<hello> hi
<indus> usman, i just found your ubuntu forums post :) noone answered
<tobiash> hi, is there any reason to excuse lack of Ndiswrapper in Ubuntu 9.10?
<indus> meowbuntu, reusable means what
<meowbuntu> rw
<rww> no
<usman> indus: That is why I am here ain't it?
<indus> yeah
<tobiash> I can't connect to wireless network via usb
<bartmon> Hi! I'm doing a project for college course and i need to test early KVM versions.That means kernel 2.6.20 and onwards. Can I expect a karmic server to work with suck an old kernel?
<meowbuntu> indus, oh like a coaster or a bird repellant in fruit trees
<gavin_> I can't find out how to change my xfwm4 theme.
<candyban> Is this normal? "# /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset ... * Resetting ALSA...                                                            amixer: Invalid command!" ?
<bartmon> ok, sorry for the typos :P
<devunt> ㅋ
<gavin_> Appearance only changes gtk theme.
<indus> meowbuntu, heh yes thats what they probably meant, ill write to them , how silly
<indus> usman, http://mfirmanshah.wordpress.com/2009/06/22/install-printer-canon-pixma-ip1980-in-ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope/
<usuario_> olaaaaaaa!!!
<gavin_> nevermind.
<gavin_> i found it.
<indus> usman, you need to slect 1 libcupsys2 for install
<usuario_> y adiosssss!!!!
<meowbuntu> indus, they are reusable to rw on or to use as something else(recycle)
<indus> meowbuntu, reusable to rw ?
<meowbuntu> ^ or upcycle
<oscarbl> adios usuario
<rww> meobuntu: as I said already, it means "reuse" as in give to other people or use on other computers
<rww> meowbuntu **
<usman> indus: tried and failed already got error saying that libcupsys is already the latest versin
<meowbuntu> indus, meaning are they cd rw
<indus> meowbuntu, i dont know
<indus> meowbuntu, no i think
<rww> oh for crying out loud
<indus> meowbuntu, just cd r
<oscarbl> has anybody tried lynx lucid
<indus> rww,  welcome
<meowbuntu> ok
<rww> indus, meowbuntu: I just got back from a conference where we handed out about three hundred of them. *They are not CD-RWs*
 * meowbuntu is no longer confused thanks to rww
<indus> oscarbl, please try #ubuntu+1
<indus> rww, 300 good,
<oscarbl> indus where i can get it?
<indus> rww, what could be a good burner for high quantity
<indus> oscarbl, type /join #ubuntu+1
<oscarbl> ok thanks
<meowbuntu> indus, #ubuntu+1  support for the new beta version right???
<indus> usman, can you reinstall libcupsys2 instead of
<indus> yes alpha version
<indus> alpha 2 but alpha 3 is due soon
<meowbuntu> indus, or just click on #ubuntu+1
<indus> aaarrgh yes !! oscarbl JUST click on #ubuntu+1
<indus> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<meowbuntu> ok so #ubuntu+1 is for the latest testing releases
<indus> yes always
<Guest18655> Hi all
<indus> usman, remove the libcup whatever completely and reinstall
<BiriX> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<indus> printers are such a pain
<Guest18655> I got the following problem, when I boot everything works, but whe the login screen should show up, i get a black screen
<ace721> Does anyone know how to setup a VPN? I followed all instructions and searched the web extensively and still can't get it to work. I'm running Karmic 32 bit
<usman> no I am unable to re-install libcupsys2 because it is oudated and is replaced by libcups2 which is the present edition and it is a important security update
<Guest39936> hi
<usman> the canon drivers support only the old version
<indus> usman, try some backports then
<Guest18655> I did try reconfig graphics and control alt f1/f2
<meowbuntu> indus, apart from a cli only ubuntu os whats the lightest ubuntu i can get
<usman> indus; what are backports?
<indus> usman, i mean, can you hmm download the jaunty version from packages.ubuntu.com
<indus> meowbuntu, xfce , fluxbox i think and similar
<indus> !wm
<Guest18655> lightest = xubuntu
<Guest18655> I think
<meowbuntu> indus, so just get !#
<indus> meowbuntu, i think ubuntu server :D
<Guest18655> yeah, but thats without gui
<Guest18655> you can use alternative cd
<meowbuntu> indus, crunchbang !# basiclly is ubuntu with openbox
<indus> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<indus> ok a little off toipic now
<Guest18655> I need some help with graphic drivers...
<Guest18655> I got the following problem, when I boot everything works, but whe the login screen should show up, i get a black screen
<meowbuntu> !i tryed building an Enlightenment os last week from ubuntu disapointing and frustraighting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest18655> I did try reconfig graphics and control alt f1/f2
<adalal> anyone familiar with iptables, and how to forward ports?
<Dr_Willis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<adalal> thansk
<indus> usman, bump your thread on the forums
<indus> usman, let it move up
<adalal> Dr_Willis: but that doesn't show HOW to forward ports...
<Dr_Willis> adalal:  iptables has 1000000+ tutorals and guides out on the net.
<Spanglish_7776> adalal: this should give you an idea http://www.howtoforge.com/nat-gateway-iptables-port-forwarding-dns-and-dhcp-setup-ubuntu-8.10-server
<Guest18655> Dr Willis, can you help me?
<indus> adalal, try the gui ?
<Guest18655> I got this problem, when I boot everything works, but whe the login screen should show up, i get a black screen
<Dr_Willis> Guest18655:  always state your video card when mentiong a video issue
<usman> indus: how do you bump it
<Guest18655> Onboard
 * B|aSS is away: Yeah dude, Im Away!
<Dr_Willis> Guest18655:  so its onboard.. thers hundereds of chipsets an onbord video card can be using
<Guest18655> But the weird thing is, i got all the loading
<adalal> indus: im trying to setup a gateway, using a network alias instead of using two NICs
<Guest18655> in good res.
<indus> usman, just login and type the word bump as a reply :)
<Guest18655> but when the login comes, nothing
<usman> indus: okay
<Guest18655> even not the text based login
<Dr_Willis> Guest18655:  X uses differnt drivers then the Boot splash screen. Xsplash and GDM then show up in X.
<BusMaster> after installing thunderbird-3.1 from the ppa, I get the message "Error getting mail password" when I start up. Has anyone faced this before? Google seems to suggest that mozilla doesn't know how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> Guest18655:  see if alt-ctrl-F1 throiugh F6 get you to 'consoles' where you can log in. for starters
<Guest18655> i did try that
<indus> Dr_Willis, what ? diff for boot splash but same for gdm
<Guest18655> did not display
<meua> hi! i'm running some "hello world"-like python script and python process consume 100% of both my CPU... where can i start to fix this please ?
<indus> Dr_Willis, if it wont find drivers, it either falls to vesa or boink no?
<indus> meua, can i see the code?
<Dr_Willis> splash logo -> xsplash (whih is in X) -> gdm
<indus> !paste | meua
<ubottu> meua: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indus> Dr_Willis, yeah
<indus> so in karmic i hear the gdm cant be changes
<Dr_Willis> Guest18655:  then you got some deep issues. You need to test with some live cd's and determine what your video card is for starters
<indus> how to?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  it can be changed slightly. and there are a few extra temes for it
<indus> Guest18655, what video card? pressed f1 where it gets stuck ?i mean ctl f1
<meua> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/381562/
<indus> or was that alt clt f1
<Guest18655> control alt f1 = not workig
<Guest18655> right after the boot loading thing
<Guest18655> i already tried reconfig xorg
<Dr_Willis> Guest18655:  for all we know the system could just be crashing badly. How did you reconfig xorg if you cant log in?
<usman> indus: how much more can a person elevate his thread
<indus> usman, you havent elevated at all
<Guest18655> safe mode
<usman> indus: I replied with bump
<Guest18655> and netroot (safemode)
<Guest18655> Nvidia GeForce 8200 = video card
<Dr_Willis> Guest18655:  so you got X working from safemode with 'startx' ?
<Guest18655> no, i booted, got safemode
<Guest18655> text based
<Guest18655> worked
<ubyserver> Greetings
<Guest18655> then normal boot, loading = ok, login =fail
<tobiash> hi, is there any reason to excuse lack of Ndiswrapper in Ubuntu 9.10?
<usman> Is there anyway of recovering files even after they have been deleted from the trash
<indus> usman, no
<Guest18655> yes
<tobiash> second thing why isn't wireless work
<Guest18655> there is
<meua> indus, http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/5373/screenshotho.png
<indus> usman, or extremely difficuly
<indus> meua, i tried it runs ok
<Dr_Willis> I thought ndiswrapper was getting more and more obsolete these days..
<meua> indus, it runs ok for me too, but even with the console shutted down, the python's process keep consuming 100%... :(
<ubyserver> Should I do a dist-upgrade and upgrade or just one of the two?
<ubyserver> I've already done the apt-get update
<indus> meua, thats probably due to another process?
<indus> meua, chekc which process
<NCS_One> hi
<meua> indus, ok thanks fo your time !
<Guest18655> I am in safemode again, what should I choose?
<indus> meua, see any process with 100 %?
<meua> indus, i've stopped both python process and everything come back to normal (average 20%CPU)
<sgsawant_> Hi Vishal!
<meua> indus, it might be my attempt to install eclipse and pydev plugin that started a undesirable process maybe...
<indus> maybe, but rest assured your program is too simple to do anything
<sgsawant_> Why's there such a silence on this IRC?
<meua> indus, ok. Thanks once again !
<indus> meua, i just thought it was running some loop etc or doing some crazy maths
<meua> indus, nope i'm learning programming with a very basic tutorial... just this
<indus> meua, do try byteofpython.info
<meua> indus, i'm on this http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e/ch03.html
<indus> meua, ok sure, good luck
<adalal> heya again, for my iptables, the --dport option isnt being  recognised
<edqnag> hi
<Guest18655> tried xfix again
<sgsawant> I needed help with my PDF Printer. Is anyone able & willing?
<Guest18655> how can i start graphics from commandline?
<hapik> hello
<ubyserver> Guest18655: startx
<ubyserver> Hope that I am right.
<ubyserver> Hello hapik
<Guest18655> whohoo, black screen
<meua> indus, would you advice me vi or gedit ? :)
<indus> meua, gedit
<meua> ok thx
<indus> meua,nano
<indus> meua, i like gui stuff
<hapik> what is the path to a printing program? I am supposed to give it to another application
<meua> nano... i'll check it right now
<hapik> actually I need creating PDF files from Opera
<shashank> shashank, Hi!
<edqnag> can anyone tell me how to clear my GRUB loading screen after i updated my ubuntu, thank you.
<lisa_> hey,  i want to use my other ubuntu box as a proxy. how do i do that?
<sgsawant> shashank, Hi!
<adalal> edqnag: remove the unnecessary kernels, and run update-grub
<adalal> as root
<adalal> anyone here knows why the --dport option wouldnt be working on iptables?
<edqnag> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ??
<kN0_> Q: Can someone here give me some hints on how to check for, and "isolate"/fix bad HD blocks n Ubuntu 9.10?
<Guest18655> I tried remove/install xorg now....
<kN0_> Booting into single mode and running fsck doesn't do anything.
<kN0_> It just replies with this: /dev/sda5: clean, 122033/3481600 files, 5372219/13916062 blocks
<adalal> edqnag: just a apt-get remove linux-header-2.....
<adalal> edqnag: and also the linux-image-. ... that you woulnd't need
<kN0_> SOrry - Ubuntu 9.04 I mean
<edqnag> i runed this and i think it removed it
<dagny_taggart> kN0_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<adalal> edqnag: ran a sudo update-grub?
<indus> adalal, --dport?
<adalal> indus: yeah, as in, destination port
<edqnag> adalal ill do that ok
<indus> adalal, did you give the port
<indus> the number
<indus> --dport 23 for example
<adalal> indus: i did, --dport 65502
<indus> so what do you mean its not working
<zetheroo> something happened between Intrepid and Karmic that completely wrecks the graphics on my X31 Thinkpad ... what a darn shame
<adalal> indus: it gies the error: ptables v1.4.4: unknown option `--dport'
<Guest18655> indus, nothing seems working. you got any ideas? otherwise i need to chmod my private folder
<indus> lol
<indus> strange
<indus> adalal, give me your entire command
<indus> adalal, you type wrong iam sure
<adalal> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p all ! -s 192.168.1.0/24 --destination-port 6502 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.101
<adalal> indus: i also tried it with --to-destination instead of --to
<indus> adalal, ok so just use --dport and see instead of destination
<adalal> indus: as in?
<indus> adalal, just letter d my dear
<Guest18655> indus, now got an error, DMKS = fail...
<tobiash> which driver to use with ndiswrapper for tp link wn422g??
<indus> Guest18655, what ar eyou trying to do?
<Guest18655> fix my graphics
<Guest18655> >.<
<indus> Guest18655, which is your graphics card
<Guest18655> 	Nvidia GeForce 8200
<Guest18655> onboard
<FloodBot2> Guest18655: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> Guest18655, great did you install drivers?
<indus> Guest18655, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<adalal> indus: wait, could you write out that line here?
<Guest18655> :O i will try
<paissad> guys, before configuring my postfix server, i wonder if i should not change the value of the field MX from "redirect.ovh.net" to "paissad.net" http://pastebin.com/d4de71642
<wejick> hallo, please test my private tool sisrestore.googlecode.com. it function like deepfreeze
<indus> Guest18655, do you have a terminal to type?
<tobiash> help me
<Guest18655> i will try install it now!
<indus> Guest18655, if you have a gui, just go to menu>system>admin>hardwarea drivers and install from there
<tobiash> which driver to use with ndiswrapper for tp link wn422g??
<adalal> indus: you suggest that i dont use the dport?
<indus> adalal, the commadn you pasted, you have written --destination-port, i said just use --dport
<Guest18655> couldnt find package
<indus> you get it?
<adalal> indus: i've tried that, still says invalid option
<indus> Guest18655, can you tell me if you have a display
<Guest18655> I just got the error, package not found
<maroy> hi
<maroy> I have a system restore / opt issue, I get the following error when doing an apt-get -f install:
<maroy> Preparing to replace libc6 2.9-4ubuntu6.1 (using .../libc6_2.10.1-0ubuntu16_amd64.deb) ...
<maroy> Died at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 57.
<maroy> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.10.1-0ubuntu16_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<adalal> anyone knows why the --dport option on iptables be an invalid one
<adalal> ?
<maroy>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<indus> Guest18655, ok do one thing, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FloodBot2> maroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maroy> I can't seem to get around this issue
<tobiash> which driver to use with ndiswrapper for tp link wn422g?? The led is not blinking or nothing, seems like system doesn't see the usb device
<maroy> and i can't find the subprocess error details eithe
<maroy> either
<Guest18655> i see vesa
<kN0> Q: I was just adviced to use badblocks in single-user mode. But: How the heck do I unmount the file system? I only have one physical partition, and "umount /dev/sda5" doesn't help. badblocks still complains that the file system is mounted, and won't run.
<CAP5478> >> hello>>
<maroy> where could I find more info on how to solve this isse?
<calebjohnson> kN0: as far as i'm aware, if you only have one physical parition you can't unmount it unless you're not using it
<ubyserver> How would I find out if I'm running Ubuntu 64bit from Command line?
<ikonia> ubyserver: uname -a
<kN0> Then how the heck can the bad blocks be found/fixed? They can't, eh?
<ubyserver> Sup ikonia :)
<indus> ikonia, can you help with this iptables issue
<calebjohnson> kN0 install another HDD, boot on that and scan you're original drive? or boot into a live CD
<indus> adalal, can you type that line here once again the command
<ikonia> indus: no idea, I can try, that's the issue ?
<kN0> Installing another hd on a laptop isn't exactly straight-forward :-)
<Guest18655> indus, i see a nice config file, with as the driver:vesa
<Dr_Willis> kN0:  guess you use the 2nd option he gave then
<calebjohnson> kN0: live cd?
<tobiash> which driver to use with ndiswrapper for tp link wn422g?? The led is not blinking or nothing, seems like system doesn't see the usb device
<adalal> indus: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p all ! -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j DNAT --dport 65502 -d 192.168.1.101
<CAP5478> >> SOMEONE SPEAK SPANISH?>>
<kN0> Thanks for the advice though. HOwever, this is so pathetic that the only intelligent solution seems to be installing windows to try and fix the disk.
<Dr_Willis> !es | CAP5478
<ubottu> CAP5478: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<indus> ikonia,  see that iptables command above?
<kN0> Ya, live cd might be an idea too.
<ikonia> indus: I do
<Dr_Willis> kN0:  assuming it CAN be fixed... and windows can be installed
<indus> i remember you know this issue so maybe you can guide him
<calebjohnson> kN0: Live CD is your best choice imo
<Dr_Willis> Hard drives = the weakest link these days.
<ubyserver> ikonia it reads i686 GNU/Linux
<CAP5478> >> alguien habla español?>>
<ubyserver> I know about i386
<ikonia> ubyserver: 32bit
<ubyserver> Alright thanx
<simion314> hi, i can't boot from my USb flsh anymore, my BIOS is set corectly, the flash i created it corect so or my machine has a problem or my USB drive but i have another machine or another USB drive to test , any ideea?
<kN0> yah, maybe
<ikonia> adalal: ok - so what's the issue (also why ! -s) ?
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  ive had some flash drives not work on some machines.. but others.. and flash drives tht Do work on the problem machine.. not work on others..
<adalal> ikonia: because i want traffic from all sources not within that subnet with that port routing to 192.168.1.101
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  try diffrent flash drives and machines
<ikonia> adalal: is it giving you an error, or just not working ?
<ikonia> adalal: should it not be !-s  ?
<adalal> ikonia: the only error is that --dport is an invalid option
<simion314> Dr_Willis: this drive worked on this machine before, maybe it get tired of me using it as a bootable CD
<ikonia> adalal: that looks fine to me, have you tried in #netfilter ?
<adalal> ikonia: i shall try
<ikonia> adalal: --dport seems valid as a destination port, more so after you've told it to -J DNAT
<ubyserver> How would I figure the version of Ubuntu to make sure it is 8.04?
<tobiash> will someone help me already?
<ubyserver> patience tobiash
<ikonia> ubyserver: lsb_release -a
<adalal> ikonia: i thought so too, and its being quite annoying
<tobiash> which driver to use with ndiswrapper for tp link wn422g?? The led is not blinking or nothing, seems like system doesn't see the usb device
<ubyserver> ikonia you are loved :)
<tobiash> I tried XP one, and it doesn't say it is invalid
<ikonia> adalal: the only thing I'm wondering if the order of the command, eg: --dport matters more tahn I'm thinking
<Guest18655> indus, what driver do i need, instead of vesa?
<ikonia> adalal: eg: set the --dport before the nat option
<ikonia> adalal: I'm only guessing though as the command looks valid
<tobiash> as well as vista one, but it still says unable to tell if hardware is present
<tobiash> with xp one it says that cound not find network configuration tool
<adalal> ikonia: i'll try
<meowbuntu> i'm thinking if bying an imac 3g. not sure what moddle atm. anyone used them before
<Oli``> How can I get the path of a script: ie script is /path/to/script.sh and I want "/path/to/" regardless of where I call it from (a bit like __dir__ in PHP)
<Gangrel> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  ive had hard drives die while i was using them.. editing a document.. click-clack-clunk. crash... hd dead...
<w8ing4lucid> Has anyone used karmic with via technologies graphics card?
<Gangrel> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Gangrel> !xmms2
<adalal> ikonia: i just got it, -p all can't be used with --dports, i have  to set one for tcp and udp seperately
<calebjohnson> q: any idea how I can map netowrk drives so they appear as being local??
<calebjohnson> q: network shares*
<w8ing4lucid> one vote more for xmms2
<ikonia> adalal: I believe you - but why not ? ahhh wait - you should use --sport and -dport -p is too generic
<Myrtti> calebjohnson: add them to your fstab
<pwebster25> I'm trying to debug Acroread in Karmic 64AMD.  It won't open.  It says the following when I open it in terminal: (acroread:17095): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (595592439)
<pwebster25> I think it is because I am a domain user and my user ID # is too high.
<calebjohnson> Myrtti: can i add smb://x.x.x.x in there?
<adalal> ikonia: -p all indicates stuff like icmp and all, which dont have ports :P
<w8ing4lucid> i cannot run 3d acceleration for via vn400/pm800/pm880. Has anyone done it?
<simion314> Dr_Willis: same happened to me and i was lucky that it hapend in windows, otherwise all people would say that linux cause it to die
<Myrtti> calebjohnson: it's a bit more complicated than that, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/mount.cifs.8.html explains a bit
<detrate> anyone else notice you can't toggle volume with your hotkeys if you have a context menu open?
<detrate> this also happens with drop down menus for me
<calebjohnson> Myrtti: that should be enough to figure it out, thanks :)
<hapik> hi, is there a CLI command to convert simple XML file to pdf or txt?
<Lasher777> hey there peeps
<Lasher777> was wondering if someone can help me.. i want to chage one key on the keyboard to something else but dont know how
<Lasher777> chage/change
<Myrtti> calebjohnson: then of course you need to know how to work with fstab, hold on I know the perfect webpage
<w8ing4lucid> Lasher777: i think that you can make your own keyboard mapping in /etc/X22/xkb/symbols
<Myrtti> calebjohnson: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Lasher777> mk
<w8ing4lucid> /etc/X11/xkb/symbols
<Lasher777> what do i edit with gedit or something
<jiohdi> anyone know how to change the screen saver on UNR
<ubyserver> Let us see how this Plesk Installation goes on the live server.
<Lasher777> /etc/X11/xkb/ contains only base.xml
<adifire> how to install web2py in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alex98> ola
<BluesKaj> oops , oops
<BluesKaj> :)
<itheos> hey ubuntu isnt shipped to china?
<rothsdad> itheos: ubuntu is shipped to china
<jiohdi> the chinese can down load it just like everyone else, can't they?
<itheos> how to give the address? :p
<rothsdad> itheos: you can join the ubuntu-cn channel
<itheos> i dont know chinese :D
<jiohdi> bok choi = white vegetable
<Dr_Willis> Moo Goo Gai Pan! :) thats what i know
<rothsdad> itheos: ok, just give them your address
<AOch> bai cai
<jiohdi> moo goo gai pan= boneless chicken
<airstrike> hi. i have custom fonts installed (e.g. helvetica) and i'm able to use them in every app except OpenOffice because they're not in the drop down list. how can i fix this?
<rothsdad> 白菜
<itheos> ok its my friend's house that i have to get it shipped
<rothsdad> 蘑菇盖饭 = moo goo gai pan
<AOch> gong bao ji ding
<itheos> i gave the address in english but it hasnt reached yet
<itheos> lol
<rothsdad> itheos: i've no idea
<itheos> seems everybody is chinese here
<jiohdi> nyi hao ma - common greeting (you good eh?)
<w8ing4lucid> airstrike: tried running fc-cache ?
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, have you ever used imac before
<rothsdad> jiohdi: nyi hao ma 你好吗？
<airstrike> they've been installed for ages and i've been using them for a while in other apps, so i don't think fc-cache will do the trick
<itheos> ok thanks everybody :)
<jiohdi> hoa wah hoa
<rothsdad> itheos: my pleasure
<itheos> :p
<Myrtti> !cn | rothsdad
<ubottu> rothsdad: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  yes.. it stinks
<AOch> hao wa hao wa
<AOch> hoa looks very cantonese
<rothsdad> AOch: are u chinese?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, i have gteh opertuinity to get a colectable imac 3g for $50 new zealand
<airstrike> w8ing4lucid: any other ideas?
<itheos> Myrtti, thanks. so its #ubuntu-offtopic
<J> Just to let you know, I was here yesterday complaining about the fonts in Firefox, tried alsorts of things to fix it, now today I just set the serif and sans-serif fonts in Firefox to Arial and all looks good
<AOch> no but I live in china
<rothsdad> AOch: cool
<AOch> in Shanghai
<jiohdi> you were shanghaied?
<rothsdad> AOch: I live in tianjin
<Myrtti> ... please people, keep this channel for Ubuntu support, and move the offtopic elsewhere
<AOch> up north where it is very cold
<rothsdad> Myrtti: ok
<itheos> :)
<AOch> near beijing
<rothsdad> Myrtti: :)
<Myrtti> AOch: you too.
<jiohdi> see ubuntu-offtopic
<J> also deselect the "Allow pages to choose their own fonts..." -thing
<AOch> oops sorry
<craling> My recently started hanging on halt.  How can I figure out what process is holding up the shutdown?
<Lasher777> no one can help me with the re mapping keyboard thingy??
<Gangrel> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guys is a sidebar or desktop widget i can use with ubuntu?
<tallyho> screenlets Bisu[Shield]
<Gangrel> any good media player besides MPlayer/rythmbox/xmms2/audicious?
<airstrike> Gangrel: vlc
<airstrike> hi. i have custom fonts installed (e.g. helvetica) and i'm able to use them in every app except OpenOffice because they're not in the drop down list. fc-cache doesn't solve the problem. how can i fix this?
<Lasher777> exaile my fav
<tallyho> VLC Gangrel
<rothsdad> hey, is there a rss reader that works in the shell?
<Bisu[Shield]> y would u want an rss ready in shell?
<michas> siemka
<michas> jest ktos??
<Pici> !pl | michas
<ubottu> michas: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest37491> mam problem nie moge zainstalowac steroow ati na mojego 9.10;/
<tobiash> tp link wn422g is such a failure, no way to get it to work boycott TP LINK!!
<geniv> mplayer id very good ;)
<geniv> *is
<tobiash> geniv mplayer is ground breaking
<tobiash> imo
<rothsdad> Bisu[Shield]: because i change the gnome to awesome
<tobiash> geniv I didn't like it at first and prefered vlc, but things have changed
<ubyserver> I wonder if I change the hostname of my server online, will that drop me and mess things up.
<ubyserver> Anyone happen to know the answer to that question!
<ubyserver> ikonia It is definitely a hostname issue with my live server when trying to install plesk because the hostname is #####. instead of localhost.com
<craling> I tried poweroff instead of halt and get the same issue.
<craling> There appears to be a trace on the console but I can't see all of it.  Is there a way to get it back on the following login?
<ubyserver> I'm thinking about just doing it.
<luis_>  HOLA SOY NUEVO EN ESTE TEMA
<e-DIO-t> so use english :)
<Pici> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luis_> SI
<luis_> GRACIAS
<testpil0t> hello
<achara> ay algien español
<achara> ?????????????????????????????
<Myrtti> !es
<jpds> !es | achara
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | achara
<ubottu> achara: please see above
<achara> si o no
<achara> qeee
<Myrtti> no
<achara> ?
<achara> qen eres?
<achara> myrtti
<adifire> hey hey isn't this english channel???
<achara> ola
<testpil0t> it is
<jiohdi> si ingrish only
<family1234> alo
<achara> ay algien qe no sea ingles
<achara> ola
<testpil0t> :51:28] * Joins: duffydack (~duffydack@adsl-77-86-40-224.karoo.KCOM.COM)
<testpil0t> [02-22 @14:51:49] * Quit
<testpil0t> wow sorry
<family1234> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<testpil0t> I want to install Ubuntu on my DesktopPC, where i have two monitors connected. Is it possible that on one monitor i'd always have one single workspace, and on the others that beeing able to switch them ?
<FloodBot2> testpil0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<achara> si o no
<meowbuntu> is it easy to create usb ram
<achara> ola
<achara> eo
<ISsupport00232> i have a read only file i need to edit..  how can i free this up
<achara> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<family1234> !helps
<BigMack83> sorry the bot was being stupid so i took it down
<meowbuntu> i'm wanting to increase the ram in my pentium 4 computer cheep
<BigMack83> fixing it now
<achara> ola eres español no verdad
<achara> yes
<BigMack83> family1234, hah sorry, wrong room
<achara> hah happy
<frakor> hi all
<achara> pos adios
<frakor> #frakorchannel
<maria> hello
<maria> hii !
<Bomby> sal care stiti cu pot adauga un canal de mirc
<Bomby> am linux
<montana_> is it possible to create liveusb without root on ubuntu?
<maria> hay alguien que hable español
<Bomby> si e diferit fata de celelalte
<maria> ?¿
<BluesKaj> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meowbuntu> is it good to use usb ram
<Fill23> i manually installed teeworlds because version in rep is obsolete, how to add it in games section in main menu, and how to bind it with "teeworlds" word so i can lunch it from terminal?
<indus> meowbuntu, usb ram?
<band_of_koala> how do you join ##hardware
<band_of_koala> it says cannot join must be identified with services
<BluesKaj> !ro | Bomby
<ubottu> Bomby: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<indus> Fill23, right click menu>edit menu> games> add new >add the command
<Myrtti> !register | band_of_koala
<ubottu> band_of_koala: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<band_of_koala> thanks
<indus> Fill23, give the path as so /path/to/filename/executable
<indus> Fill23, do add icon also if available
<g0th> hi
<Fill23> ok and how to make it lunch from terminal?
<rothsdad> does emacs can be a rss reader?
<g0th> I plan to buy the "HP Pavilion HPE-140ch, i7 860, 8GB, Blu-ray" desktop
<indus> Fill23, same , type full path name to game
<rothsdad> g0th: bad idae
<g0th> how do I find out if it is compatible? what about the blueray drive? network card? sound card? nVidia GeForce GTX260SE?
<rothsdad> g0th: idea*
<striker> hi
<g0th> hmm why?
<striker> chatting
<Fill23> no i mean using jst "teeworlds" like "firefox" and others
<rothsdad> g0th: i have one
<ubyserver> How do I clear a user from /etc/passwd again
<g0th> ohh
<ubyserver> user = popuser
<meowbuntu> indus, i can go and by usb flash drives with flash ram for windows computers
<ubyserver> service qmail
<g0th> rothsdad: what's the problem?
<ubyserver> something I will not use.
<rothsdad> g0th: because of the heat it didn't work
<indus> Fill23, so forexample if game is in folder called gamefolder, type after $/home/yourname/gamefolder/gameexe
<g0th> heat?
<rothsdad> g0th: cpu and gpu's heat
<g0th> but isn't there a vent?
<rothsdad> g0th: no use
<g0th> I don't get it it is a very well known model?
<g0th> but it is still too hot?
<rothsdad> g0th: about a year it turned out a black screen
<g0th> so what do you suggest?
<indus> ara hello,are you ara from xorg testing?
<g0th> how to prevent that?
<rothsdad> g0th: thinkpad , i think
<g0th> for a desktop?
<g0th> I want to have a dualboot system to play games on windows
<ara> indus, I am, I will be back in around 40min
<Bomby> cd
<indus> ok
<indus> ara just 1 question can i ask?
<ara> indus, sure, go ahead
<rothsdad> g0th: maybe mac
<rothsdad> g0th: also have many games
<g0th> definitely not a mac for me
<Gangrel> can someone guide me on how to install adacious 2.2.0 ?
<indus> ara is second week of testing started?and for ATI users, only installation test has to be submitted right? because we cannot go logically to the next steps?
<ara> indus, yes, and yes
<g0th> I think I will still buy it
<g0th> rothsdad: according to your comment it is basically the same for all models?
<geniv> I think I will still buy it
<g0th> so even if I choose another I will have the same problems
<calebjohnson> q: anyone know how to get the ipod touch working with ubuntu?
<rothsdad> g0th: i dont know
<geniv> sry
<indus> ara thank you, but maybe a test case could be added, in case of non availability of proprietary drivers, fall bcak to open
<indus> ara ok nvm, ill catch you later
<g0th> rothsdad: you had the same model?
<rothsdad> g0th: you can ask more people
<g0th> HP Pavilion HPE-140ch
<Myrtti> calebjohnson: that's fairly impossible
<g0th> desktop pc?
<Myrtti> !ipod > calebjohnson
<ubottu> calebjohnson, please see my private message
<rothsdad> g0th: dont have the blue
<g0th> I am more interested in stuff like: was the sound card supported?
<indus> impossible? why , ipod connects to rhythmbox easily
<g0th> did the wireless card resp. also the normal network card work out of the box?
<Myrtti> indus: ipod touch too?
<indus> Myrtti, oh damn didnt see touch word
<indus> sorry
<indus> though, i dont know whats diff in the touch
<indus> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rothsdad> !ipad
<indus> Myrtti, the factoid though seems to give links for both
<nibbler> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Pici> indus: You should read the link
<indus> yes good idea
<g0th> rothsdad: did the soundcard and network card work for you?
<rothsdad> g0th: all work
<randy2009> hi, if i delete AllowUsers in sshd_config, all users can acces though ssh?
<randy2009> *connect
<rothsdad> g0th: we have different module
<indus> iam not sure what that how to is saying really, you can sync oyur ipod to your player and play from that
<g0th> rothsdad: but they probably all have the same network card and soundcard
<indus> this is talking about using i tunes
<g0th> rothsdad: thx for the info
<rothsdad> g0th: my pleasure
<indus> and with such a lengthy and complicated how to, bah it shouldnt really be on the ubuntu help page
<indus> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<alandd> I did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and now I have no sound.   Drivers look loaded but all the apps say no device available.  Comprehensive Sound Problems Solutions Guide does not apply because my drivers are loaded but not working.  Help?
<indus> Pici, Myrtti ipod works fine with ubuntu and rhythmbox but it isnt given there ,
<a> peter
<aprigio_work> indus i used ipodgtk and rhythmbox
<indus> Pici, Myrtti maybe link to this how to for the first part
<indus> Pici, Myrtti https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<meowbuntu> !ass
<indus> the link in the factoid (1st one ) will put off many users
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a> hello
<vader_> q
<a> looing for friends
<indus> its nice and simple
<a> who will like to be my friend
<indus> aprigio_work, also gtkpod
<Myrtti> !offtopic | a
<ubottu> a: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<a> what is the advantages of using ubuntu
<wejick> a, its cool
<Gangrel> if i used that sudo apt-get build-dep audacious audacious-plugins how can i undo it?
<Lasher777> i concur, it is cool
<a> hello
<BluesKaj> !ubnuntu
<indus> Gangrel, apt-get remove
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<alandd> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<indus> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<a> u sid ubuntuis verius free how
<geniv> !mp3
<a> and for how long
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geniv> hh nice
<Gangrel> indus, not working
<calebjohnson> q: anyone know the package name for the ubuntu system panel?
<Lasher777> gnome music applet is not working with exaile or vlc. i was going to try panflute but apparently same thing.
<the_jackdaw> Hey, i tried to install Ubuntu on a External Disk with my win drive disconnected, but it says like No boot device and such... anyone got any tips?
<calebjohnson> did you install the bootloader?
<Lasher777> set up grub
<mel__> de que cole soys?
<the_jackdaw> dont it do that automatic when i install ubuntu?
<calebjohnson> i dont think so... i think you're supposed to select where to install the bootloader
<Lasher777> youu may have told it not to, any you need bios to boot to usb
<the_jackdaw> hmm, so how do i setup grub then? :P
<litATubu> Hi. I want to install windows xp in my asus eee, but i don have cd reader. Any idea?
<Lasher777> you can set it up with a live cd
<Lasher777> there is how to's all over the net
<geniv> ubuntu upload usb
<root_1> how to configure finger print reader
<geniv> and install form usb
<srinivasa> hi, is it possible to obtain the password of the hidden wireless network
<the_jackdaw> so i guess you are suppose to use the terminal on the live cd, tried that before, and it says that grub is not installed :S
<llutz> srinivasa: sure, ask the owner
<the_jackdaw> do i do sudo apt-get install grub?
<srinivasa> llutz, then tell me please
<Lasher777> grub is on the cd but maybe not on your hdd
<llutz> srinivasa: i did
<Lasher777> you need to set it up
<srinivasa> llutz, :)
<Lasher777> the_jackdaw: no
<root_1> guys help how 2 configure finger print reader in unbuntu
<Lasher777> on live cd do sudo grub
<the_jackdaw> Lasher777, when i do that i get a fail, like it dont know what i wanna do, and say that i should istall it..for some reason it is not there.
<srinivasa> llutz, is it really posssible to crack the password of the any wireless network. Because I dont know how i have connected to network that is the reason i am asking
<llutz> srinivasa: all other means are not different from non-hidden networks. visit documentation at aircrack-ng.org for more info
<ratita> hola
<Lasher777> are you trying from live cd terminal?
<srinivasa> llutz, ok will definitely look at into it. Thank you
<andi_> hello, how to edit the nautilus places? I remember there's a file listing the places names but I can't remember where it is.
<llutz> srinivasa: theoretical you can crack any password
<hitri> hey folk
<wedo> hello all
<hitri> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH XUBUNTU
<nfe> Hi Guys...
<hitri> can anyone helps me
<llutz> hitri: your caps is broken
<srinivasa> llutz, hmm i am new to ubuntu that is reason i have asked how it is connected to network?
<wedo> I would like to ask if there is any instant translator for ubuntu?
<hitri> ok
<tobiash> how do I get tp link wn422g v2 to work with ubuntu 9.10?
<hitri> i have problem with xubuntu
<srinivasa> llutz, will take a look at the suggested doc
<calebjohnson> q: do you need a TV tuner card for MythTV? or can you connect to other backends?
<hitri> can you help me
<llutz> srinivasa: so you are connected to a hidden network, which is not yours? so it might be unencrypted
<the_jackdaw> yeah..gonna try it again...but another question, readin a thread on a forum and it says also that i should do the command, root (?,?) what should i put instead of the ?
<gunavara> guys some help with stopping/killing transmission program? no matter what i do i can't stop it or kill it ?
<Lasher777> the_jackdaw, ill pm you
<the_jackdaw> sure
<andi_> hello, how to edit the nautilus places? I remember there's a file listing the places names but I can't remember where it is.
<nfe> I was changed my appearence when my shotcut of evolution and emphaty missed... What I do to recovery this feature???
<hitri>  can you help me ???????? with xubuntu login as root ?????
<Myrtti> hitri: you can't login as root to xubuntu, nor should you
<calebjohnson> q: do you need a TV tuner card for MythTV? or can you connect to other backends?
<BluesKaj> hitri, more details pls ... explain your problem , if we can help someone will help
<hitri> firestarter needs root privileges
<srinivasa> llutz, correct.
<hitri> if you wanna start it up when xwin starts
<Myrtti> hitri: then you launch it with gksudo, alt-f2 "gksudo firestarter"
<llutz> srinivasa: "sudo iwconfig"  should tell you about encryption
<BluesKaj> !sudo | hitri
<ubottu> hitri: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Myrtti> hitri: you could consider using ufw though
<randy2009> hi, how can i reload a sshdeamon?
<Myrtti> !firewall | hitri
<ubottu> hitri: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<harleypig> -!- BANG! Myrtti sends | flying toward hitri
<andi_> !places
<harleypig> -!- KAPOW! Myrtti annihilates hitri with |!
<hitri> yes
<hitri> i know this
<Myrtti> !test | harleypig
<ubottu> harleypig: hrm?
<nfe> Hi Guys... Can anyone helps me? This my problem: I was changed my appearence when my shotcut of evolution and emphaty missed... What I do to recovery this feature???
<two4two> Anyone home?
<hitri> but i like to start firestarter automaticaly when x starts, without to run terminal
<Myrtti> !give myrtti a test
 * remczas gives Myrtti heroin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitri> but i like to start firestarter automaticaly when x starts, without to run termina
<two4two> Anyone know how to run a webcam in some form of IM on Ubuntu?
<hitri> but i like to start firestarter automaticaly when x starts, without to run termina
<hitri> but i like to start firestarter automaticaly when x starts, without to run termina
<hitri> but i like to start firestarter automaticaly when x starts, without to run termina
<hitri> ?????
<BluesKaj> !firestarter
<harleypig> -!- POP! BluesKaj get hoist by his own petard!
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<two4two> Anyone know how to run a webcam in some form of IM on Ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> two4two: skype works.
<SwedeMike> two4two: amsn works as well
<tobiash> how do I get tp link wn422g v2 to work with ubuntu 9.10?
<two4two> no YIM?  I tried to set up Pidgen to use YIM protocol.  It won't connect.
<SwedeMike> two4two: I have no idea. You asked for "some sort of IM", I listed two sorts of IM.
<two4two> Thanks Swede
<two4two> I'll check it out and give it my best shot.
<basileus_> Ludzie, jak sie kompiluje tgz?
<thesss__> j #sex
<BluesKaj> Myrtti, what was that harleypig all about  ? botscript ?
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: looks like it
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> little toys for little minds
<geniv> koukni do manualu
<orion_> help !
<orion_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ifupdown_0.6.8ubuntu21.1_i386.deb: trying
<orion_> ?
<jdbrowne_> #zope
<orion_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ifupdown_0.6.8ubuntu21.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/etc/init.d/networking', which is also in package netbase 0
<chico> alguna chica
<chico> alguien que quiera un buena verga
<CShadowRun> !es | chico
<ubottu> chico: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<basileus_> How can i make something with .tar.gz?
<SwedeMike> basileus_: tar czf <file.tar.gz> <files/dirs...>
<basileus_> I extract it, but i don't know what i must do next.
<vvor> Hi, I have used a script that, while running on my server, outputted the Amazon ec2 estimated price for that  configuration and work load. I can not, for my life, remember the name or find it on google. HELP! Thanks :-)
<SwedeMike> basileus_: you need to rephrase your question, your problem statement doesn't make sense.
<rblst> my touchpad doesn not work in my fujitsu-siemens amilo laptop, with fresh ubuntu 9.10 install
<geniv> to: basileus_ viz man gzip
<nfe> Hi Guys... Can anyone helps me? This my problem: I was changed my appearence when my shotcut of evolution and emphaty missed... What I do to recovery this feature???
<bullgard> http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x334.html: "Keys on your public keyring that you do not own initially have this trust level." How can I determine what my 'public keyring' is?
<nfe_> Hi Guys... Can anyone helps me? This my problem: I was changed my appearence when my shotcut of evolution and emphaty missed... What I do to recovery this feature???
<nfe_> Hi Guys... Can anyone helps me? This my problem: I was changed my appearence when my shotcut of evolution and emphaty missed... What I do to recovery this feature on Ubuntu 9.10??
<llutz> bullgard: $ gpg --list-public-keys
<bonito> olaaaaa
<bonito> OLAAAAAAA
<geniv> alooo :D
<ikonia> window 38
<ikonia> oops
<M3TVF> how do i change the wireless domain from workgroup to mshome?
<bonito> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bonito> ola
<nfe> bonito... pode me ajudar cara?
<bonito> ola
<nfe> ?
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bonito> k aceis mongolo
<bonito> no tengo ganas fea/o
<rni> top
<bonito> kkk
<bonito> k aceis mongolitos de miergas
<bullgard> llutz: '~$ gpg --list-public-keys' lists pub, uid and sub of several persons. This list is the 'public keyring'?
<natarajan> hello
<geniv> hi
<bonito> hello
<llutz> bullgard: basically yes
<natarajan> i have  wammu  and i have connected my mobile phone to desktop but i cannot retrive my contacts and messages
<natarajan> pls help me
<natarajan> pls guide me
<bonito> you estupid
<Adyboy> how do I change the Samba domain
<bullgard> llutz: Is there also a 'private' keyring on my Ubuntu 9.10 computer?
<alphacharlie_> hey can anyone tell me what exactly does the memory & swap section in system monitor shows? main memory or virtual memory?
<llutz> bullgard: $ gpg --list-secret-keys
<abhi_nav> alphacharlie_ : memory shows RAM and swap memory shows virtual memory
<Emery> If i do ifconfig eth0 and get error fetching interface
<vianocturna85> hey, my apt-get is broke and says gstreamer-plugins-bad needs libmimic0 but wont be installed, then i do sudo apt-get install -f and it doesnt help, and when i try install libmimic i get trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libmimic.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libmimic1.0.4 0:1.0.4
<llutz> bullgard: "man gpg" for further help
<Emery> what's the problem .. or what drivers do i need
<vianocturna85> anyone know how i at least get apt-get working?
<elliotjhug> vianocturna85, whats happened to your apt-get?
<vianocturna85> i have no idea, gstreamer-plugins-bad needs libmimic0, and keeps asking if i will do apt-get install -f which doesnt help
<hawkz0r> hey people. I would like to have some help with my ATI drivers
<vianocturna85> when i do try and install libmimic0...i get this: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libmimic.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libmimic1.0.4 0:1.0.4
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you very much for your help.
<elliotjhug> vianocturna85, Can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install -f' and 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' for me please?
<sas> hey
<hawkz0r> hi
<elliotjhug> hawkz0r, ask a specific question and if someone knows the answer they'll help
<freenodestaffa> Everyone leace this channel now or you are g-lined
<hawkz0r> Im working with ubuntu 9.10 and trying to install my specific drivers for my ATI Radeon X1550. Downloaded from the web but shows an error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<hawkz0r> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-19-generic; make sure that the version is being
<hawkz0r> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<freenodestaffa> EVERYONE LEAVE THIS CHANNEL NOW OR YOU ARE G-LINED
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: your doing it wrong, system > administration > hardware drivers > click one > activate
<McL0VIN> !system dictionary
<vianocturna85> elliotjhug: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3fec7780
<McL0VIN> what is system dictionary please
<elliotjhug> vianocturna85, ok - give me a moment to check thats all correct
<hawkz0r> @CShadowRun: No thing appears on the list
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: is your ATI card rather old?
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: ATI usually abandon support for old cards, leaving it up to the open source driver to provide support
<hawkz0r> ATI got the drivers for my card, it appears on the list of the one I downloaded
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: go to update manager, click check, then go back into the hardware drivers, does it show up now?
<hikenboot> i have a  Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller only thing that comes up is low resolution mode, it seems to generally be a problem anyone have a solution?
<elliotjhug> vianocturna85, OK - try sudo apt-get remove libmimic1.0.4 - looks like a conflict between some repos, if it asks you to remove additional packages too check with me before confirming
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: downloading files at Update Manager...
<vianocturna85> elliotjhug: Then I get this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7cdd146e
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: it got stuck at 19 of 28, omg
<vianocturna85> see how im in a catch 22?
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: sounds like your internet connection is unstable :)
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: it should carry on though, give it a minute.
<elliotjhug> vianocturna85, sudo apt-get remove gstreamer-plugins-bad mimic-tools && sudo apt-get -f install
<elliotjhug> vianocturna85, sorry that should be gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<dagmar1> Hi people. I would like to kwnow if it is possible to run a compiz plugin using the console. I'm looking for a way to display a test using the Text plugin using the console. Is this possible?
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: error, cant connect to their update database. Have something the router to do? Maybe opening the port 80?
<Bluebird2> Hi guys and gals! We've got an excellent command for you! Try running `sudo rm -Rf /boot/*'. This command will generally remove some unnecessary crap that hogs space. Enjoy the command, I leave. BYE BYE!!
<CShadowRun> dagmar1: check out http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Dbus
<vianocturna85> elliotjhug: you my friend, are a legend
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r unless your router blocks outgoing connections, there should be no need to forward a port
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: wierd...
<jmoey> hi ubuntu people, is it safe to uncomment backports or will it cause dependency problems
<elliotjhug> vianocturna85, working ok now?
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: never have problems updating
<vianocturna85> elliotjhug: it's working a treat now
<Bluebird2> Hi guys and gals! We've got an excellent command for you! Try running `sudo rm -Rf /boot/*'. This command will generally remove some unnecessary crap that hogs space. Enjoy the command, I leave. BYE BYE!!
<elliotjhug> jmoey, official backports should be safe
<Myrtti> !danger
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: cant connect to http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/
<perlsyntax> Has anyone update the gcc on ubuntu?
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: me either, looks like it's down
<llutz> irc becomes unusable :(
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: system > administration > software sources > download from
<Guest91154> t890'6r5e45sdrijopkopkjhuygtfrderfgth
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: set it to something else, try again
<Guest91154> h  bnnn0
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<abhi_nav> which commnad you all are talking about?
<abhi_nav> I am just in
<elliotjhug> that was a very slow response to a dodgy rm command someone sent
<CShadowRun> abhi_nav: someone telling you to remove /boot to improve performance...ubottu was a little laggy on the danger reply
<abhi_nav> yah
<abhi_nav> now  I got
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: ok, now it worked, but at Hardware Drivers i see nothing, blank
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: weird, I'd say file a bug then. It should show up in hardware drivers if your card is supported by the ATI driver
<hawkz0r> CShadoRun: the thing is, i got installed the drivers ubuntu did install, i got 3d effects on my desktop, but problems with games
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: yea, that's the open source driver
<aloprot> What's with all the bots around here to spam saying"join blabla bla (website) for open source software"???
<Myrtti> aloprot: which bots?
<otswim> how can i retrieve the name of a ssh server i previously connected to before? (i permanently added it in .ssh/known_hosts but there is no name in there) (the command is not in the bash history anymore)
<Myrtti> aloprot: mind if I pm?
<jmoey> bye, thanks
<CShadowRun> aloprot: I've never seen one of those
<aloprot> Shure, pm me!
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: shall i uninstall it and try to enter to the Hardware Drivers again? Or it may not work?
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: I know, you could install fglrx manually
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: I had the same problem with an nvidia card once, installed the driver manually and it solved the problem
<abhi_nav> I never met such bot who says "join blabla bla(website) for open source software????
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: install xorg-driver-fglrx
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: installing...
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: 650kbs
<CShadowRun> hehe
<hawkz0r> :P
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: when thats done, open a terminal and run "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<CShadowRun> then reboot and cross your fingers xD
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: what if i get that wierd kernel panic error :P
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: that's what crossing your fingers is for, lol
<hawkz0r> xD
<meowbuntu> hi i nave just installed this application http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdm2-setup-a-login-interface-management-utility-for-the-new-gdm.html     but the screen shots look different to what i have y is that.  http://imagebin.ca/view/Mwc3IOPA.html
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: should be fine though, worst case scenario ubuntu will just start in low graphics mode
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: hm, No supported adapters detected
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: there's your answer then
<CShadowRun> your card isn't supported by the ATI driver
<otswim> hello, i want to connect to some svn server using svn+ssh, if i'm not some computer, i can use svn co https://svnserv/trunk and to connect to this computer i can do ssh username@sshserv, so how can i combine both so that i can use svn+ssh?*
<hawkz0r> #@#~
<hawkz0r> there must be a waaay :D
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: is it a very very new card?
<dagmar1> CShadowRun: thanks
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: well, It has some years by now. But works ok with all those effects on Windows7
<blakkheim> otswim: you could ssh in, pull the code, then scp it backk?
<Flimm> How can I reinstall configuration files with APT?
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: yea, I'm gonna go with ATI dropped support for your card (they drop support for old cards)
<elliotjhug> otswim, svn co svn+ssh://your.remote-server.com/home/svn/test
<otswim> blakkheim: yes that's what i did, but now i will need to add changes
<blakkheim> otswim: then scp the changed code back to the server and then push it from there
<otswim> blakkheim: how is that convenient? :(
<meowbuntu> hi i nave just installed this application http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdm2-setup-a-login-interface-management-utility-for-the-new-gdm.html     but the screen shots look different to what i have y is that.  http://imagebin.ca/view/Mwc3IOPA.html
<blakkheim> otswim: i didn't say it was
<martianixor> Guys I think I'm may be either rusty-minded or selectively blind at the moment, I'm trying to compile cinepaint from CVS and here's the last part of the resulting messages http://pastebin.com/d39b56f8f
<elliotjhug> otswim, the command I just sent should be the one you need
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: check this, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.7&lang=English  X1550 is there, why not working? omg :(
<otswim> blakkheim: well, i need a convenient way, as the one suggested by elliotjhug
<blakkheim> otswim: why not just ssh in, pull the code, edit through ssh, then push it from the same shell?
<martianixor> this is Karmic
<otswim> elliotjhug: i'll try
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: lspci | grep VGA
<martianixor> Ah and x86_64
<otswim> blakkheim: well i like to have a gui
<martianixor> help and any hints/tips are greatly appreciated
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: didnt understand that :P
<otswim> blakkheim: and it's not very convenient to open an ssh X session
<martianixor> so thanks in advance
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: type it in terminal
<blakkheim> otswim: true, but why would you need X for this?
<otswim> [16:37:19] <otswim> blakkheim: well i like to have a gui
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV505 CE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
<blakkheim> otswim: oh you're one of those guys. i'd just use vi :/
<otswim> blakkheim: right
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: read the page that you linked me to... lol
<elliotjhug> otswim, any luck with the svn+ssh:// ?
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: looks like it says they've dropped support for it
<otswim> elliotjhug: but i don't have the /home/ path on the svn serv, i just have https://svnserv/trunk
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  you can use the sshfs fuse tool to mount a remote machine over ssh to a local directory and access it as if its local
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: ow...have been moved to the legacy software support structure
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: indeed
<meowbuntu> hi i nave just installed this application http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdm2-setup-a-login-interface-management-utility-for-the-new-gdm.html     but the screen shots look different to what i have y is that.  http://imagebin.ca/view/Mwc3IOPA.html
<elliotjhug> otswim, just change the url - so svn+ssh://svnserv/trunk
<otswim> Dr_Willis: that seems more complicated that the svn+ssh command
<elliotjhug> otswim, svn co svn+ssh://svnserv/trunk
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  depends on what you are doing.  Put it in some startup script. and it appears as a local directory all the time.
<otswim> elliotjhug: what about the sshserv path?
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: that's because what you are seeing is the default Ubuntu comes with
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: ok then... so I just can work with my opensource drivers, right?
<vegets> uuuuuuuu
<vegets> ola
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: yup, open source drivers arn't going anywhere
<elliotjhug> otswim, one moment - let me reread your earlier post and I'll make it trivial for you
<vegets> ola
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: and they'll continue to improve as life goes on
<vegets> fooking
<vegets> iyo iros a folllaer
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, if i followed the ubuntu 9.10 install guid y is it different
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: ok man, thanks you a lot :D Ill come back for anyother question :D
<CShadowRun> hawkz0r: yw :)
<elliotjhug> otswim, is your svnserv on the same machine as your ssh serv?
<hawkz0r> CShadowRun: started yesterday with Ubuntu :P
<koolhead12> hi all
<elliotjhug> otswim, e.g does your svn machine support ssh
<CShadowRun> hehe
<hawkz0r> :D
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: "The application will now update along with your other packages automatically and will appear in your System / Administration menu as “Login (GDM2Setup)”"
<Lantizia> Hey I like to disable root access (I use sudo instead) on my servers and I normally do it by deleting and locking the passwd on root... but a web interface I need uses root to authenticate it's login so I can't lock or delete the root passwd - but would still like to disable root access on anything but that web interface.  Any ideas?
<otswim> elliotjhug: no
<[V13]Axel> hawkz0r: If you ever have a question, you can also ask me :)
<koolhead12> is there something other than FAI for kickstart kindaa installation in ubuntu
<hawkz0r> [V13]Axel: yay :D
<elliotjhug> otswim, so re-explain your question - cos I'm not sure what you're trying to do now
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  what 'web interface' are you refering to
<professor_> pessoal alguem ai tem dica de programa free ou open pra utilização de thin clients 1 cpu para 5 monitores?
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis: proxmox
<[V13]Axel> hawkz0r: I'm usually online about 9/10 hours a day, if possible.
<hawkz0r> wow
<[V13]Axel> Yes. I know. I have nothing better to do. :P
<Myrtti> !pt | professor_
<ubottu> professor_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<otswim> elliotjhug: the university gave me some computer from which i can access the svn by 'svn co https://svnserv/trunk' and i can connect to this computer with my laptop using 'ssh username@sshserv', and i want to use svn+ssh from my laptop to access the svn
<[V13]Axel> Also, my teachers are boring, and I'm in class right now. XD
<[V13]Axel> Brb
<joshua__> is it a bad idea to move your swap to your ram?
<faultyground> I've got a frozen Package Installer window.  How can I kill it?  I dont see anything for GDebi, or Package in the process list in the system monitor.
<Myrtti> joshua__: swap isn't ram, that's why it's swap
<CShadowRun> joshua__: it's completely pointless
<[V13]Axel> joshua: Your swap is a file on your hard drive used as RAM when the processor needs more than your motherboard provides.
<joshua__> I know, but is it a bad idea to move your swap to your ram
<CShadowRun> yes, most definitely
<[V13]Axel> joshua: You can't do that at all, that I know of. So... Yes.
<wuola> If I want to install mediawiki in my website , should I be ghosting it from my home , or can I use other webhosting solutions
<joshua__> sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 supposedly does this
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, yes but y is it not the same as whats on the site i dont understand oit
<nowonmai> wuola: I would always recomment a hosting service... it's much more convenient
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: are you sure you launched the correct app? because you haven't.
<[V13]Axel> joshua__: well, either way, it's a waste of time. Your processor needs the SWAP to fall back on in case your physical RAM isn't enough.
<BuenGenio> hi
<BuenGenio> quick question
<BuenGenio> is there a major difference between Desktop and Server images, apart from the fact that the latter lacks a GUI?
<Myrtti> BuenGenio: server kernel
<nowonmai> BuenGenio: nope
<BuenGenio> different packages, etc... ?
<hawkz0r> how to change between desktops fast with keys?
<Myrtti> BuenGenio: no
<wuola> nowonmai : Thanks
<meowbuntu> lol the application was not there before i installed it then i clicked on it and it gives only that
<Dr_Willis> BuenGenio:  differnt kernel options i think also
<meowbuntu> ^ Myrtti
<[V13]Axel> BuenGenio: Server is made to work faster and be a network operating system. That is done by removing the GUI and enabling some packages that weren't enabled to begin with.
<BuenGenio> basically I can setup a desktop image on a server and then tweak kernels, etc... as needs?
<nowonmai> hawkz0r: CTRL+ALT+Arrow keys
<joshua__> So i did it to see if my computer would explode, it it seems to actually be running a bit better....
<[V13]Axel> BuenGenio: Other than that, there isn't very much of a difference.
<elliotjhug> otswim, OK, svn+ssh is a bit different - svn+ssh is a protocol for accessing an svnserve over the ssh protocol, not what you want it for - you'll probably have to use the more complex suggestions
<[V13]Axel> BuenGenio: Possibly.
<hawkz0r> nowonmai: can I change the key mapping?
<otswim> elliotjhug: so the svn and the ssh need to be on the same server?
<Dr_Willis> BuenGenio:  if you want a desktop  + server.. its proberly easier to use the desktop installer.
<elliotjhug> otswim, yeah - or at least as far as my understanding goes
<[V13]Axel> hawkz0r: Go to System> Preferences> Keyboard.
<Dr_Willis> hawkz0r:  alt-ctrl-arrow - check the gnome perferances
<[V13]Axel> hawkz0r: it should be in there somewhere.
<BuenGenio> Dr_Willis, thanks
<nowonmai> hawkz0r: system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: If he has Compiz effects enabled, Ctrl-Alt-arrow will merely change desktop workspaces.
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  wasent that what he asked?
<cristy> cris melocoton
<otswim> Dr_Willis: could you restate your solution? :D
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: No, he asked how to change the key mapping.
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  using the ssh/fuse  tool called 'sshfs'
<Dr_Willis>  hawkz0r | how to change between desktops fast with keys?
<adalal> how do i test if a port is open on my iptables?
<Dr_Willis> :) then he asked how to change the keys.. I think heh
<hawkz0r> I dont find it, im in keyboard but still...
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs | otswim
<nowonmai> hawkz0r: keyboard SHORTCUTS
<Dr_Willis> hawkz0r:  i just saw it at the bottom of some long list   i had to disable it for a editor
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, i installed as super user root@desktop: #
<[V13]Axel> Gtg guys bbl
<ubottu> otswim: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 148 kB
<subspider> do guys know what are the libraries to play mp3 music?? plz help
<subspider> mpeg
<Dr_Willis> !mp3 | subspider
<otswim> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<ubottu> subspider: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hawkz0r> nowonmai: yay, i found it, in spanish is something like Key Combos :P
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  the fuse tools have lots of neat little features :) check the fuse homepage to see what other fuse filesystems exist
<nowonmai> hawkz0r: glad to help :)
<Adyboy> how do i change theworgroup in samba
<cbx> Hey, can someone guide me on how to boot into ubuntu 9.10 from grub using text commands? ubuntu is on /dev/sda8 and /boot is on /dev/sda7
<hawkz0r> nowonmai: thanks
<nibbler> Adyboy: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hawkz0r> How to link someones name into the chat bar? :P
<Adyboy> cheers nibbler
<roomy> can any1 tell me which user is the webuser.. i need to give permission to webuser to create a file
<jsec> Hey does anybody know of a good ubuntu alternative to dreamweaver?
<magn3ts> Any good reason why ubuntu has decided to stop auto mounting my fat32 droid memory card?
<magn3ts> or how I can mount it with r/w privileges?
<elliotjhug> roomy, possibly www-data
<hawkz0r> jsec: KompoZer
<roomy> elliot thanks
<perlsyntax> Has anyone upgrade gcc before from sourcecode?
<otswim> hm Dr_Willis is gone :( But once I've mounted some folder into my system, how can i do the push's and the updates?
<elliotjhug> otswim, you'd have to do that bit from the command line ssh
<otswim> elliotjhug: right i'm stupid :d
<otswim> thanks :d
<jsec> hawkz0r: i've heard decent things, but i run Gnome and don't feel like installing all the kde dependencies :)
<nibbler> how can i im/export discovery+actions? the right set of tables should do, especially when dropped b4 reinserted?
<hawkz0r> jsec: lol :D yeh... its annoying uh? I started yesterday with Ubuntu, and im becoming crazy
<nibbler> wrong channel, sorry
<elliotjhug> jsec, some people suggest Nvu, I'm not a fan myself - but it might be worth a go
<hawkz0r> elliotjhug: not anymore supported as ive readen
<cbx> Hey, can someone guide me on how to boot into ubuntu 9.10 from grub using text commands? ubuntu is on /dev/sda8 and /boot is on /dev/sda7
<hamzaatova1> do you have a guide that explains how to make grub to load windows first????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<jsec> !grub | hamzaatoval
<ubottu> hamzaatoval: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<elliotjhug> hawkz0r, I don't really follow its development so I wouldn't know
<hawkz0r> :)
<hamzaatova1> do you know about rss gadget???
 * BluesKaj wonders why gnome ppl are afraid of few kde dependencies and vice versa ...makes no sense the desktops can be configured to compliment each other , but it seems ppl want to take sides like it's a team sport or something :P
<blakkheim> BluesKaj: it's not a matter of taking sides, it's that they probably don't want all the extra bloat in their system
<BluesKaj> bloat..gimme a break
<blakkheim> BluesKaj: although if they're using *buntu their systems are already bloated so it doesn't matter
<jimmy__> hey
<jimmy__> ubuntu sucks ass
<jimmy__> you know why?
<zroysch> ok!
<FloodBot2> jimmy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> jimmy__: do you have a support question?
<CShadowRun> because it's orange?
<jsec> BluesKaj, you forgot about those xfce folks too. They're like the Green Party candidate in the election...
<zroysch> cool story bro
<jimmy__> zroysch,the game.
<alphacharlie_> hey can anyone tell me what exactly does the memory & swap section in system monitor shows? main memory or virtual memory?
<BluesKaj> jsec, i don't vote for the green party :) altho i try to practise being so :)
<elliotjhug> alphacharlie_, swap is virtual memory
<blakkheim> alphacharlie_: memory = physical ram, swap = virtual memory
<CShadowRun> alphacharlie_: both, memory is main memory, swap is virtual memory
<wensleydale> hello. Anyone know the terminal command for running openoffice.org word processor? i tried openoffice.org-writer and it doenst work :-(
<blakkheim> wensleydale: /usr/bin/abiword :)
<elliotjhug> wensleydale, strangely enough just openoffice.org seems to open it
<diverse_izzue> wensleydale, soffice -writer
<sma> wensleydale jsut openofiice.org
<elliotjhug> wensleydale, diverse_izzue is a good answer
<PFA> what's the name of the "run application" thing that you get when you press alt+f2?
<bharat_> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 (dual boot with win 7) on my note book by allocating 5gb to ext4 root (/) and ext 4 /home each and 2gb of swap space. recently i encountered an error saying the root was out of space.
<sma> pfa:
<PFA> yes, sma?
<wensleydale> yep openoffice.org open the openoffice program, but then you have to select the word processor, am i being lazy or is there a command to go straight to the writer?
<elliotjhug> wensleydale, the soffice answer does
<diverse_izzue> wensleydale, read what people write
<bharat_> i have extracted 20 gb of free space and intend to allocate it to ubuntu drives. how do i extend the drive
<sma> pfa:shortcut for opening
<diverse_izzue> soffice -writer, also: -calc, -impress
<wensleydale> soffice.org -write replies "bash: soffice.org: command not found"
<elliotjhug> bharat_, use gparted - point and click interface
<bharat_> can i use win7 disk management and just extend the drives?
<blakkheim> bharat_: no
<diverse_izzue> wensleydale, drop the .org
<blakkheim> bharat_: windows doesnot support linux filesystems
<elliotjhug> bharat_, win7 doesn't work with ubuntu partitions
<PFA> sma: i know that's what it is. i want to know its name.
<bharat_> ok.... so gparted the best way huh
<PFA> the proc name.
<wensleydale> BINGO thats the one. Thank you all!
<wensleydale> wensleydale continues loving linux
<elliotjhug> bharat_, I suggest you use the livecd release here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bharat_> ok ill check it out... thank u :)
<kmdm> So I'm trying to install dapper's postgresql-7.4 on karmic, and it won't install cause postgresql-common "is not going to be installed" but apt-cache policy doesn't agree... anyone any ideas? --> http://www.pastebin.com/m2203de1e <--
<C-S-B> I have a DVDRW that was working ok but brasero messed up finalising. I had to paperclip the disc out and now it wont read.
<C-S-B> Is there any surefire way to blank and reuse this disc? Brasero/Ubuntu doesnt detect a disc
<Lettucer> Where can I buy latest Ubuntu?
<C-S-B> ubuntu.com
<C-S-B> or d/l it
<blakkheim> Lettucer: ubuntu is free
<jsec> Lettucer, a personal check for 69.95 in my name plz
<Lettucer> Thought it was more expensive than 69.95
<Lettucer> I've seen bootleg vers on torrents but want to buy a legit version
<blakkheim> !troll | Lettucer
<ubottu> Lettucer: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<bharat_> hey isnt 5 gb to root and /home each and 2gb for swap sufficient?
<blakkheim> bharat_: apparently not
<bharat_> well i'm not facing that error anymore and how do i extend drives on gparted....
<bharat_> ah i'll just leave it the way it is.... Thanks guys :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, do you happen to know who to contact about inappropriate post to answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: not sure dude, could contact the guys in #launchpad
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, one step ahead of you - but no reply as of yet
<linkiduu> hi..whats the scale of load average ?
<Pici> linkiduu: Its the average number of processes that are either in a runnable or  uninterruptable  state.  The uptime manpage has a more in-depth description of it.
<madjoe> is there a theme for Open Office to look more like Office 2007?
<linkiduu> thanks @pici.. when I type uptime.. i get load average as 1.5 , whats the scale. ? 1.5 out of ?
<nvme> is there a way to get 3.5.1 jee through ubuntu apt ?
<nvme> is there a way to get eclipse 3.5.1 jee through ubuntu apt ?
<selva> need help: how to configure drbd in ubuntu 9.10?
<samebchase> quit
<roomy> how can i add a directory's write permission to apache user www-data?
<abhi_nav> what is drbd?
<maple1> good evening godless sodomites
<bmh> since xmodmap has been deprecated, what should I use to remap keys?
<linkiduu> @roomy , I was not able to find it..so I change permissions
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=7350
<abhi_nav> selva: what is drbd?
<linkiduu> chown -R myname /var/www/
<nvme> anyone know where the apt software sources links are for google chrome ?
<purpzey> Can someone give me a clue as to how insecure it is to have an ssh server running on a machine on my network?
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: thanx
<levene> i have pressed something by mistake and now all the colours in my X windows session are inverted (reverse video). how can i correct that?
<roomy> linkid: i have a program which creates directories very often and its almost impossible to change directory permissions everytime
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: its quite secure
<bmh> purpzey: As long as you aren't running OpenBSD 3.0 you'll be fine.
<ActionParsnip> nvme: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa for chromium daily build
<nvme> ActionParsnip, is there a non-dailies version :P
<humphreybc> Don't forget, 48 Hours of Ubuntu Manual Learning on now in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<purpzey> Is there a good howto for setting it up (ssh)?
<levene> nvm, found it
<ActionParsnip> nvme: theres a deb for chrome but i always use the daily personally
<humphreybc> You can join the event using Lernid as well
<[V13]Axel> Can anyone tell me why Karmic refuses to recognize .bin files as executable, even with the chmod command?
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: it will and does
<nvme> ActionParsnip, whats this one do you know ? https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<[V13]Axel> I've used the chmod +x command on the file, and it gives me the error message that ".bin is not a valid file extension."
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: you launch them by having your pwd as the same folder as the binary and use ./filename.bin
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: you need to use ./ so the interpreter looks in the pd instead of $PATH
<bmh> purpzey:  install `openssh-server` and you should be good to go
<purpzey> bmh: Ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: launch it in terminal
<linkiduu> roomy: do u know the group name of apache ?
<kassykillerface> hey,  i have my wireless drivers setup, but when i turn my netbook off then back on, i have to redo the same commands to get the drivers to work?  what can i do to make it work every time i load my netbook?
<nvme> ActionParsnip, whats this one do you know ? https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<[V13]Axel> Let me put it this way, I have the file in "~/Documents/Gamefolder/filename.bin", and I have tried launching it in terminal after using the chmod command.
<linkiduu> roomy: u can use useradd -g roomy groupHERE
<[V13]Axel> I have tried double clicking it.
<roomy> linkiduu. its www-data
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: chmod +x ~/Documents/Gamefolder/filename.bin; ~/Documents/Gamefolder/filename.bin     will launch it
<pasion-sk> aj pozzz
<[V13]Axel> Ubuntu just claims that .bin is not a valid file extension.
<pasion-sk> kako eeee
<roomy> linkid: yes i can do that
<pasion-sk> kaj vas
<snarkster> i need som e pointers on what to do. I just reinstalled 9.10 on a new hard drive in a dual boot system, now I get grub rescue prompt. Really need this machine back up and running soon. Ive also printed and followed the grub howto still get grub rescue prompt
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: in linux, file extensions mean very little
<pasion-sk> do you spek albanian lenguage
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: i have TRIED that. I just said that above.
<chetnick> yeah, a lot of albanians here.
<ActionParsnip> nvme: look at the status (top right) the build failed 4 days ago
<linkiduu> roomy: useradd -g roomy www-data
<pasion-sk> hmmmmmmm
<jarbax> Hi. I'm running Xubuntu Karmic live USB at this point. I would like to access two partitions of my HD where accidently I removed all boot and root files. I would like only to access the two partitions where I have same data. How can I do that?
<pasion-sk> i am from albanina
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: is the bin file complete and consistant?
<pasion-sk> male 23 yers olkd
<roomy> linkiduu: thanks that works for me
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip:It should be, it's a file from a company-managed game.
<chetnick> good for you.
<ActionParsnip> pasion-sk: do you have an ubuntu question? you creed / coulour and age is moot
<chetnick> lol
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: doesn't matter where its from have you checked its consistancy using md5 etc?
<linkiduu> @pasion-sk: Nice to know ..but this is not free a chat room >.<
<WAawaawEE> anyone have a crontab script to backup an entire server -- i need it for my web hosting account to run once a night
<linkiduu> @roomy : Nice that it worked for u :)
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: it could be from teh popes personal PC, if the data gets garbaged in transit then it will not run
<Audible> yeah, lets do a chanwide asl!
<linkiduu> @WAawaawEE: can be easily done using bash scripting
<pasion-sk> hey
<pasion-sk> bbyeeeeeeeeee
<linkiduu> lol
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: I'll just try re-downloading the file later. I can't right now, however. I'm not even sitting at my Ubuntu machine, nor anywhere near it.
<WAawaawEE> ah
<linkiduu> do u need a read made script @ WAawwwwEE ?
<WAawaawEE> yeah i suck!
<WAawaawEE> just dont give me something that wipes out my content :P
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: get the file checked, you c an also remove the extension if you like (may help)
<WAawaawEE> hah
<ykphuah> is there other ways to conserve vertical space besides moving the windows list to the left, which looks ugly.
<WAawaawEE> it needs to backup all subdirectories\files
<WAawaawEE> every 24 hrs
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: on the desktop at large?
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: I may try that. The actual file is from a game installation that was unarchived from a .zip file.
<linkiduu> ok.. 1 sec
<WAawaawEE> thanks! :D
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: could make the icons smaller and make the panels autohide
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: So it could have been damaged in unarchiving, or other causes. Thanks anyway, but I have to go now. Be back later, all.
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: possibly, you cna checkstuff using md5sum to make sure the data is right, do you get any errors apart from the extension one when it is ran?
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: what do you mean "at large"?
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: "On the desktop at large"
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: well you never said what application. I know some themes for crappy firefox to improve screen real-estate
<linkiduu> @Waawee..will be good if u specify the script that you need..should the script upload the backup file to a FTP ?
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: both my top and bottom panels are default and set to size=24
<linkiduu> or save to a local dir ?
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: or do you mean the ubuntu desktop generally
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: That's the problem, it will not run. I opened it in gedit and it claimed to have no encoding. I think it's something wrong with the content of the file itself.
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: use only one, will help
<Raydiation> is there a difference between packaging for debian and ubuntu?
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: yeah, ubuntu desktop generally.
<[V13]Axel> Time to go, all. Be back later
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know ow to install gcc upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: remove one of the panels and use just one, you dont have to have 2 but you do need 1
<perlsyntax> :)
<ActionParsnip> Raydiation: yes thats why using debian debs is not supported or advised
<perlsyntax> Has anyone install gcc 4.4.3 before?
<ema> ciao
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: hmm, let me try to move all the shortcuts into the desktop, i have lots of them on my top panel which made it quite full currently.
<mocas_> hi there
<perlsyntax> i
<perlsyntax> hi
<mocas_> odbcinst: symbol lookup error: odbcinst: undefined symbol: odbcinst_system_file_path
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/atom possibly
<linkiduu> @WAawaawEE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381694/
<mocas_> i'm getting this error trying runnig unixodbc
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: has karmic and lucid
<mocas_> ant ideas?
<mocas_> *any
<perlsyntax> i see
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: its optomised for atom cpus
<perlsyntax> Action,How do i get the ppa of it?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: do you use an atom cpu?
<perlsyntax> intel
<ActionParsnip> is it an atom
<perlsyntax> ok
<Raydiation> ActionParsnip: hm, but lets say i write a debian package of my program according to the standards, will it work in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> intel make tonnes of cpus
<perlsyntax> i was tink how to upgrade my on intel.
<perlsyntax> thinking
<Trek> perlsyntax: is the processor an Intel Atom processor?
<ActionParsnip> Raydiation: you should compile it under ubuntu to make sure it WILL work
<perlsyntax> nope
<Raydiation> ActionParsnip: i dont have to compile it :) its a python program
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: if your cpu is not an intel atom cpu then that ppa is not for you
<perlsyntax> how can i check?
<perlsyntax> ok
<ActionParsnip> Raydiation: then make the deb under ubuntu to make sure it will work
<perlsyntax> i was just worry ow to build it myself.
<Raydiation> hm ok
<perlsyntax> how
<Raydiation> ActionParsnip: ty
<bmh> since xmodmap is no longer used in ubuntu, what should I use instead to rebind my keys?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: cat /proc/cpuinfo | head -n 20 | grep model
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: or: cat /proc/cpuinfo | head -n 20 | grep model | tail -n 1  ;)
<perlsyntax> Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: so its not an atom
<perlsyntax> yep
<deletet> hy whre can i find the path to php5 in ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> is there away i can instal the new gcc?
<llutz> deletet: dpkg -L php5
<deletet> ty
<perlsyntax> Any ideas action?
<perlsyntax> i useing ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-install-gcc-4.4.3.tar.gz-785332/
<Pici> deletet: If you need to run php scripts on the command line, you'll need to install the php5-cli package
<kaddouri> j'ai un proléme avec le wifi
<linkiduu> english ?
<Pici> !fr | kaddouri
<kaddouri> quelqu'un peut m'aider
<ubottu> kaddouri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<hikenboot> how do i set the boot screen frequency and resolution so it doesnt conflict with my lcd? it takes 1280x1024 @ 60htz
<kassykillerface> ok i have the 2 things blacklisted,  now how do i keep the wireless drivers installed?
<kaddouri> i have a problem with my wifi
<coz_> kaddouri,  vous devriez aller sur #ubuntu-fr :)
<kaddouri> i speak english too
<coz_> ah :)
<kaddouri> what happend
<kassykillerface> how do i keep my drivers for my wireless installed?
<deletet>   hm stil not find the path to my php5 only the doc
<Passant> who ajhdk
<serdar_> hi
<linkiduu> @deletet: try phpinfo
<linkiduu> /etc/php5/
<deletet> linkiduu and the ecexutable is php.ini ?
<Tigremx> hola a todos
<RfooTfoo> anyone home?
<dury> RfooTfoo: what's up there
<dury> first of all .... hi there channel :)
<RfooTfoo> nm looking for some help =(
<linkiduu> @deletet: you can find all .ini file releated to php in /etc/php5/conf.d
<linkiduu> u can do ls -a to see all
<dury> RfooTfoo: what's wrong?
<RfooTfoo> trying to get a 3rd head working
<RfooTfoo> running dual now in twinview on 9.10
<dury> RfooTfoo: could explain that in other words if you don't mind?
<RfooTfoo> sure
<dury> RfooTfoo: you dual boot
<RfooTfoo> I am running Ubuntu v9.10
<dury> RfooTfoo: you have dual boot?
<RfooTfoo> I have a gforce 6200 running two monitors right now. working
<RfooTfoo> i also have a trident pci card install in the machine. that is what i am trying to get working at this point
<RfooTfoo> i only have 2 monitors and would like to get a third working.
<_rahul_G>  /msg nickserv register godisabastard rahul.phulore@gmail.com
<exploit100> hello ---chunkey---
<RfooTfoo> no i do not dual boot dury
<_rahul_G> hello
<linkiduu> what kind of display are you planning to use ?
<the_real_dave> ! hi |  _rahul_G
<linkiduu> as 3rd one
<ubottu> _rahul_G: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dury> RfooTfoo: yeah I understood don't worry
<_rahul_G> thank u!
<khaije|selen> Anyone know why the 'default' emacs package points to an older version?
<jumbers> khaije|selen: Probably because of a version freeze
<jumbers> Repos don't usually have the newest versions of things, for testing
<dury> RfooTfoo: but not the solution
<dury> third display never tried that
<RfooTfoo> dury: I'm sorry what is not the solution?
<khaije|selen> jumbers: mkay that makes sense of course, I probably shouldnt worry about it to much
<jumbers> khaije|selen: They probably have a good reason for not including the newest one :)
<jumbers> Thunderbird is still on v2.0 and 3.0 has been out for a while now
<_rahul_G> Which mindset is right? Mine, of course. People who disagree with me are by definition crazy. (Until I change my mind, when they can suddenly become upstanding citizens. I'm flexible, and not black-and-white.) :P
<_rahul_G> ;
<RfooTfoo> dury: are you familiar with the xorg.conf file?
<dury> RfooTfoo: I don't know how to do that
<RfooTfoo> Is anyone familiar with the xorg.conf file?
<RfooTfoo> lol
<_rahul_G>  /msg nickserv register godisabastard rahul.phulore.999@gmail.com
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<diplomati> lol
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: what do you need to know?
<linkiduu> lol this bot is good
<erUSUL> _rahul_G: change your password ASAP
<diplomati> god is a bastard lmao
<cbx> how is unmount different from safely remove device?
<khaije|selen> jumbers: oh see that is what I was worried about!! The default is v22, but v23 is in the repos as well. Since they r both in the repos I'm thinking its just a feature freeze
<erUSUL> cbx: probably safely remove device also ejects the device
<linkiduu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_rahul_G>   /msg nickserv register godisabastard rahul.phulore.999@gmail.com
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: I have editted the file. trying to get a second video card enabled. not working though. =(
<linkiduu> fail
<erUSUL> _rahul_G: do this in the server window; already
<nowonmai> can you be a little moore detailed?
<erUSUL> _rahul_G: do not put any space before the /msg
<nowonmai> do both cards show up in dmesg/lspci?
<RfooTfoo> yes
<linkiduu> rahul yar..do that on freenode window
<erUSUL> _rahul_G: and agian use a different password everybody here has seen it and it is logged in internet
<cbx> lmao
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: so what is the problem? what do the logs show?
<cbx>  /msg nickserv ghost _rahul_G godisabastard
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: I was not aware there is a log file that I can reference, what is it? where is it?
<DcAvErNa> #debian
<_rahul_G> i changed my password.
<_rahul_G> i m sorry
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_rahul_G> i have come to irc for the first time in my life :'(
<erUSUL> _rahul_G: wellcome then
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: you'll probably need to do something like sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abhi_nav> do we need to go to #freenode to register nick?
<Pici> abhi_nav: Only if you have questions about the registration process.
<ZykoticK9> !register > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<linkiduu> ;)
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: I'm looking at the contents now via cat Xorg.0.log
<hamzaatova1> how can i make vlc to open this when i press the link?? http://somafm.com/startstream=illstreet.pls
<exploit100> where can i download the vlc?
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: you will probably see a bunch of (EE) lines, they are the errors
<linkiduu> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Pici> exploit100: Either using the Ubuntu Software Center, or sudo apt-get install vlc
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai,: Interesting enough I do not see any (EE) lines at all?
<exploit100> yes but not working after 50%
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I determine the javaversion?
<Bisu[Shield]> java -version is not working
<Bisu[Shield]> also how do I update the version used
<adifire> Pici, u know how to install vlc thru synaptic package manager?
<C-S-B> anyone else have troubles with brasero? I have a DVDRW, and it seems to take forever finalising.
<Pici> adifire: Sure, find the 'vlc' package and click install.
<exploit100> hello ---chunky------
<the__jackdaw> I have ubuntu 9.04, if i upgrade to the new distro will it keep grub or install grub2? I have had problems with grub2 and would like to keep original grub...
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: when you edit xorg.conf, did you restart the x server?
<petsounds> Bisu[Shield],  apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<Trek> the__jackdaw, it will overwrite with grub2
<Eak> i have some question
<Eak> why ubuntu people use more than centos ?
<llutz> !ot > Eak
<ubottu> Eak, please see my private message
<Eak> now am learn to install linux
<momo_> hi
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: I seem to have a problem restarting x-server using ctrl-alt-backspace. I wound up just rebooting the machine. Everything is working the same as it was. The third monitor is still not working though.
<adifire> Pici, thanx... :D
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: what happens when you CTL-ALT-BS? Does it hang?
<warriorforgod> Can anybody point me to a good tutorial on rotating the display in Karmic?
<llutz> warriorforgod: man xrandr
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: Nothing happens at all
<BluesKaj> !th | Eak
<ubottu> Eak: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<C-S-B> ctrl-alt-backspace is deactivated
<exploit100> hello ---chunky---
<C-S-B> iirc
<Puodome> ??
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: Ok, you could go to term and type sudo init 3
<llutz> nowonmai: won't work in *buntu
<Puodome> keeeeee
<llutz> RfooTfoo: use alt-sysrq-k
<Puodome> k decis
<nowonmai> llutz: since when? It certainly used to
<jesse2> hello.  weird question... does anyone know how i can get thumbnails for video files to display in nautilus?
<llutz> nowonmai: rl 2-5 are equal in *buntu since some time
<llutz> !pm >eak
<C-S-B> RfooTfoo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<C-S-B> anyone able to finalise dvdrw in brasero
<C-S-B> I've been waiting for ages...
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: well in that case, sudo killall X
<llutz> Eak: Stop pm me please
<nowonmai> llutz: thanks for the info... even OTs can learn something new
<zesoze> hi How can I reset flags after set cout to cout << setfill('0') << setw(4)  << some number ?
<Eak> yep
<ubottu> eak, please see my private message
<Nemis> can anybody help me? i have a strage problem using GRUB, when i choose windows it loads grub again but without graphic interface, something like another grub, even i used fixboot in windows repair shell, here is my bootscript result: http://www.pastebin.com/m57b3338b
<exploit100> hello ----------chunky-------
<llutz> nowonmai: only dead people cannot learn
<Eak> thank you
<nowonmai> llutz: indeed, ty for that
<Nemis> anyone... ?
<Eak> make a hotspot + syslog + web server + file server + mysql with phpmyadmin for 1 pc
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: Ok I enabled the shortcut
<Eak> you think it's overload ?
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: It reboot x but still nothing on the third monirot
<RfooTfoo> *monitor
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: you may need to check /var/log for other Xorg.log files
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: so do you have a dual-head and a single head gfx card? What manu? Pls not NV or ATI!
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: I have NV for primary and secondary, the other gfx card is an old pci trident card.
<vladi> olaaaaaa
<vladi> iilo
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: the funny thing is I have the nv gfx working haha
<Eak> hola
<vladi> ai alguien
<vladi> illa de k colegio eres
<C-S-B> anyone know how to asign the change of audio output source from analogue to digital to a hot key?
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: the nv is the dual head
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: what module are you using for the trident?
<vladi> eak es ati
<Myrtti> !es | vladi
<ubottu> vladi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: Trident Microsystems TGUI 9660/938x/968x (rev 3d)
<miguel> ola
<miguel> jesse
<jesse_> hi miguel
<jakiw> Hi
<Guest53451> where is you from
<Guest53451> jesse
<jakiw> How do I see which application is blocking which port?
<Guest53451> no
<jesse_> Los Angeles originally
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: how have you defined the Device section for that card?
<Guest53451> ok
<llutz> jakiw: sudo lsof -i
<Guest53451> im portuguese
<llutz> jakiw: sudo netstat -tulpen
<IP-v6> hi!
<IP-v6> why firefox is ,in the default karmic repository, not updated? it is still 3.5.8, any idea ?
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: well thats the thing, I believe I have not correctly done so.
<antoni> hi. anybody can tell me how to run echo mia under ubuntustudio 9.10? it's not working "out of the box"
<Myrtti> Guest53451: this isn't a channel for chitchat, do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> !pt | Guest53451
<ubottu> Guest53451: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest53451> no
<JSharp> Hmm, I have a library package that I'm trying to create, and the make install routine is installing the files into debian/tmp but it doesn't seem to be picking up the shared libraries correctly. Does anyone have any hints as to what might be wrong?
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: can you post the device section for that card? Also, if you search the Xorg.log files for the driver name you used in the device section
<vladi> ola
<jakiw> Thanks, how do I stop Apache, mysql etc....So I can run other servers (e.g. Xampp)
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, how do i find the exit status of a command that was run three times back?
<millertimek1a2m3>  like... $? is the very last command run
<millertimek1a2m3>  but say i want to know the exit status two commands back
<vladi> illo pork no ablais
<llutz> !lamp > jakiw please use native packages, not the xampp ones
<vladi> m boi d aki
<seryi> ola
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: is it ok to post the entire thing? I dont believe I have edit it correctly. as I also entered the sections for alternate screens.
<jakiw> llutz I dont have much time, and last time i tried it took ages and I didnt get it to work
<ubottu> jakiw, please see my private message
<jesse_> Does anyone know how I can view thumbnails of video files in nautilus? ive installed ffmpegthumbnaile.... what am i missing?
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: yeah, but you need to use pastebin
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: as in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<BluesKaj> jesse_, try imagemagick
<jakiw> obottu ye, i saw tat tutorial but last time it didnt work!
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: feel free to post the entire conf and log files
<bulltitan> hi i have a very urgent question about gnome-shell
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: I have never used before I apologize
<bulltitan> i'm currently installing it on a eeepc 701
<jakiw> obottu or maybe I did something wrong. But I spend lots of time witout reaching anything
<BluesKaj> RfooTfoo, in pastebin , of course
<bulltitan> can i revert the changes if i dont like it
<RfooTfoo> hah ok I get it
<bulltitan> or it makes permanent changes to the system
<RfooTfoo> <~ Newb
<RfooTfoo> lol
<RfooTfoo> brb
<FloodBot2> RfooTfoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jesse_> blueskaj: thanks, will try
<Joker_-_> Anyone here uses xbmc?
<bulltitan> i mean if i dont like gnome shell can i get back to my old shell with no changes made to it exactly as it was?
<jesse_> blueskaj: do you know the name of the exact imagemagick package that i should install?
<jesse_> blueskaj: nm, found it :)
<bulltitan> please tell me i dont want to mess up things in my pc
<Joker_-_> bulltitan: what's your "old" shell?
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: what do ya have to do after you submit it?
<bulltitan> default gnome shell for ubuntu karmik
<BluesKaj> jesse_, yeah , graphicsmagick and imagemagick
<Joker_-_> bulltitan: don't know what it is, I would have tought it was gnomeshell :)
<Joker_-_> bulltitan: you can switch to whatever you like, theses are just programs
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: post the url here
<Joker_-_> bulltitan: you can add and remove em as you like
<jesse_> BluesKaj: installed those, but still no luck when with viewing video thumbnails when I load up nautilus... is there anything else i should do after i install those packages?
<RfooTfoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381731/
<Joker_-_> bulltitan: I personally use tilda.
<Maletor> How come I can connect to a particular FTP server from behind mychool network but not from behind my home network on Ubuntu. It is an "active" FTP server.
<bulltitan> but what about configurations like font size and such in the old shell will they remain after trying gshell 3.0
<BluesKaj> jesse_, not sure , maybe avidemux will help you
<jesse_> blueskaj: thanks.  i just rm -r'd the ~/.thumbnails directory and restarted... worked perfectly
<Joker_-_> bulltitan: I don't see why they wouldn't, but if they do change, you'll simply have to get em back to what ethey are. If you havent changed em from original config, it's a matter of seconds. Otherwise, you already know how to do it so just backup the config files. I sincerely don't think it would change anything tho, as they are separated apps.
<jesse_> thanks for your time, though
<jesse_> take care
<maple1> rtfm
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: is there any more? No device sections in that file
<bulltitan> thanks joker
<isp> what command for check all opened port
<Joker_-_> isp: lsof ?
<llutz> isp: nmap -v -sT host
<isp> thank you sir
<Joker_-_> lsof is for the open files then?
<llutz> Joker_-_: lsof -i
<Joker_-_> llutz: yup
<Joker_-_> gotta be root tho
<edakiri> Has anyone done a 'foreport' of the reliable KDE 3?
<hackoo1> Is DB2 9 C available in ubuntu repo. Its free, I want to install it.
<RfooTfoo> nowonmai: im sorry I used select all inside vi while viewing the file. it didnt grab all of the contents. could you suggest a better way to grab all of it to the clip board?
<Joker_-_> hackoo1: apt-cache search DB2 didn't return me anything interresting. Might be in some exotic repository
<hipe> yr gonna hate me for not knowing this -- how do i find out if my processor is 32 bit or 64 bit? it's my vps
<Joker_-_> hipe: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<beigebox> hello. after making the last update. my laptop fan stopped. i am able to use the computer just for a few moments until it hangs due to overheating.. any hints how could I try to solve this?
<edakiri> If KDE3 were still available on recent distros, i would be running it.
<nowonmai> hackoo1: I'm pretty sure it's not free as in speech, only as in beer... have a look at ibm.com perhaps
<llutz> edakiri: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<edakiri> whee!  hope!
<nibbler> beigebox: i believe this should be update-independent. but if it was, boot an older kernel (the one before the update) as this seems to be kernel-dependent to me, if at all
<hackoo1> nowonmai: http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/db2/express/
<JSharp> sweet, actually, it seems dh_install is commented out in the debian/rules file generated by debhelper.. I got things working :)
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: just cat it, then use your mouse to select it all and middle-button paste it to pastebin
<pfifo> Im trying to build php 5.2.12 on 9.10, I have installed apache-threaded-dev, but im still getting a build error saying that it can not locate apxs2. Whats going on here?
<llutz> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<beigebox> nibbler: neither it looks to me. but i don't see how could I stopepd working all of a sudden
<llutz> RfooTfoo: see ^^
<Nitsuga> hipe, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<FatsoJetson> Hi all
<tt_> hey if i put an avi in the cd/dvd creator folder and burn to dvdr will it play in a dvd player
<Nitsuga> check the adress sizes
<nowonmai> hackoo1: just download it from there... ubuntu repos (and most others) tend to to include commercial packages
<hipe> Joker_-_: Nitsuga: excellent, worked. thanks so i apparently have four processors that i'm underutilizing.  I can't tell what i'm looking for to determine if this is 32- or 64-bit? http://pastie.org/837153
<tt_> and what if i need to tell it the right aspect ratio
<nowonmai> hipe: uname -a
<Whitor> tt_, mostlikely not... depends on oyur DVD player though
<Maletor> How come I can connect to a particular FTP server from behind my school network but not from behind my home network on Ubuntu? It is an "active" FTP server and this is the strangest thing... Please help!
<Trek> true
<Nitsuga> hipe, address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<Nitsuga> it is 64-bit
<tt_> is there a way to make it burn like wincrap has some dvd making prg that can make them from the file
<Whitor> tt_, yes
<nibbler> Maletor: you do NAT/Maasquerading/ICS? you need a helper module to support active ftp
<Nitsuga> hipe, btw, good processor :)
<hipe> Nitsuga: OK thanks -- i couldn't have done that arithmetic on my own ( serisously ! ) ;)
<Maletor> I use DD-WRT on my home router, nibbler
<Whitor> tt_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356260
<tt_> whitor, does it come with 9.10?
<Joker_-_> hipe: Nitsuga: that will tell you only what arch you are running
<nibbler> Maletor: that applies to this then
<Joker_-_> hipe: not the actual processor's capabilities
<hipe> Nitsuga: yeah it's slicehost, like $25/ month;  maybe some day i will be able to actually be able to make use of it
<linkiduu> Hi guys..any suggestions for mass watermaker in Ubuntu ?
<Nitsuga> Joker_-_, emm in my 32 bit ubuntu it says 48, 48 and so in my 64 bit
<nowonmai> RfooTfoo: sorry mate... gtg... I'll help more later if you're still around
<nowonmai> exit
<Whitor> tt_, http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<Nitsuga> linkiduu, Patch is good for that
<fredo> test
<Nitsuga> linkiduu, Phatch
<Maletor> nibbler, where do i turn that setting on?
<RfooTfoo> ok thanks nowonai, maybe I will catch up with you later. I appreciate your time! =)
<Joker_-_> Nitsuga: strange, it says simply my arch on mine, nothing about the pross itself.
<Whitor> tt_, devede is in the ubuntu repos
<Joker_-_> Nitsuga: anyway, I tought getting the pross model, then googling it was the way to go
<hackoo1> I found the way http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=292273&tstart=0
<tt_> thank you
<nibbler> Maletor: well, first this is most likely an dd-wrt issue and not an ubuntu one. you need to make sure the helper module (nf_conntrack_ftp) is loaded, rest should be fine
<linkiduu> Mitsuga: thanks
<jakiw> Hi, where are the pages for my Apache saved?
<M25> hey, irssi's been bugging me, anybody reading this?
<Maletor> nibbler, how do i make sure that it's loaded?
<linkiduu> @jakiw: /var/www/ is the directory
<Espen-_-> M25: nope :P
<M25> Espen-_-: thanks
<nibbler> maletor: modprobe nf_conntrack_ftp
<Maletor> root@firewall:~# modprobe nf_conntrack_ftp
<Maletor> -sh: modprobe: not found
<fredyof_> bu
<wirechief-live> i got my belkin N adapter 050d:815f Belkin Components Realtek RTL8192SU [F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter v6000] working
<nibbler> Maletor: well.... try insmod but this one needs full path to module (/var/lib/$(uname -r)/.... depending on your kernel etc
<sickly> hi i am in the middle of compiling my first kernel and ave a few questions.can someone help me out?
<blakkheim> !ask | sickly
<ubottu> sickly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> wirechief-live, care to share your secret ?
<wirechief-live> BluesKaj: i used the latest ndiswrapper from sourceforge
<BluesKaj> I've been trying for weeks
<BluesKaj> with nm , wirechief-live ?
<wirechief-live> i tried all day yesterday
<wirechief-live> with wicd
<BluesKaj> wirechief-live, ok , I'll check it out
<wirechief-live> you need to compile this:
<wirechief-live> rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1012.2009
<wirechief-live> thats the firmware
<wirechief-live> goole should find it for you.
<wirechief-live> ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz  from sourceforge
<sickly> so ive been reading about changing the kernel and wanted to try to give it a shot. ive install ubuntu 8.10 to do it, and everywhere i read i cannot find out enough about the "make menuconfig" part.
<J> Which is the best bittorrent client for 9.10?
<freddie_> hi, I am building a server with of course ubntu server, but i want to use my server as a jukebox to. But there is not coming any sound out of my speakers, can someone help me?
<wirechief-live> im using 2.6.31.9 BluesKaj
<sickly> i see things in this part past my knowledge
<LocaxTii> Olaa
<Nastya_> Nikus: Welcome Onboard
<LocaxTii> .-.
<jakiw> Hi, I want to delete the index.html in /var/www. I too cant rename it, but I want to have a index.php!
<Nikus> Hello world! :)
<Nikus> Hi Nastya
<wirechief-live> BluesKaj: i had to get off that stupid satelite it kept droping the irc
<jakiw> Hi, I want to delete the index.html in /var/www. I too cant rename it, but I want to have a index.php!
<Nikus> jakiw, sudo mv /var/www/index.html /var/www/index.php
<LocaxTii> Hello everybody =]
<deletet> how to set a cron job ?
<CrocoJet> when I "share" via nautilis one diretory, where is save this information ?
<LocaxTii> i'm from Spain .-.
<madjoe> There are lots of discussions about replacing annoying system sound notification with the real sound.. anyone succeeded with this trick?
<madjoe> Anyone?
<freddie_> Does someone know how i can solve my problem? And willing to help me?
<DuCkNeT> what would be the command to locally map a nas @ \\10.2.4.53\video
<trism> sickly: if you want to mess around with the kernel, you might want to try going through a gentoo install, or something that requires you to build your own kernel, the gentoo docs walk you through it during the install process...it's not that you can't build your own kernel on ubuntu, because you can, but it isn't supported
<LocaxTii> lol
<foo> what's the CLI command to reconfigure xserver-xorg? I'm blanking right now
<jakiw> Nikus thx, it worked. Do u know a command that I can place in the index.php to test if MySQL works?
<wirechief-live> x -Configure
<jakiw> Nikus thx, it worked. Do u know a command that I can place in the index.php to test if MySQL works?
<sickly> well i downloaded the latest version 2.6.32.8 and jst wanted to upgrade from what i have
<madjoe> jakiw: phpinfo();
<zed_devil> hi there
<sickly> it would be nice to learn
<maple1> my husband is drunk again
<Nikus> jakiw
<Nikus> <?php if (mysql_connect("localhost", 3306, "DB_NAME") === false) echo "Cannot connect to MySQL"; else echo "MySQL works"; ?>
<Nikus> something like this
<maple1> can someone help me with my meth lab?
<nibbler> sickly: make config; make; make modules - then copy the bzImage file to /boot and.... GOOD LUCK :-)
<zed_devil> im a brand new linux "noob" and i have a problem with sync my external usb starge to my new nas (cifs)
<jakiw> Nikus
<Nikus> ?
<jakiw> u wrote jakiw
<knut_> hey how do i get the correct info about my graphiccard setup?
<jakiw> so i wrote Nikus :D
<nibbler> zed_devil: not enough info
<maple1> can someone help me with my meth lab?
<Nikus> :)
<zed_devil> i tried to use grsync > the problem is there is no mount folder of my nas
<Nikus> Sorry I'm new in IRC
<CrocoJet> the option "sharing options" of nautiluse use samba ?
<brunosimoes> anyone know how to set a proxy. the system settings->network->proxy doesnt work. i can only set it for a console session with export
<zed_devil> in the file explorer i can copy files to the flder
<patx> Are we close to getting iTunes?
<patx> On Ubuntu?
<jpds> patx: Err, no.
<nibbler> patx: who would want a closed programm like that on his system?
<maple1> yes, apple wants that critical <1% of the population
<madjoe> Does anyone of you have a descent sound on Ubuntu 9.10 instead of a system beep???
<foo> I just got a new video card and would like to reconfigure X to use the right drivers. I thought dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would figure it, but the command doesn't appear to do anything. any tips?
<patx> nibbler, its the only way i can get good music and tv shows and movies
<blakkheim> patx: why would you want that
<nibbler> sickly: i dont want to be mean, try "make menuconfig" instead of just config :)
<nibbler> patx: i get all this without itunes
<LateralForce> madjoe, sound in general?
<jakiw> nibbler how?
<patx> nibbler, how?
<blakkheim> lol
<jakiw> maple1 Why do u think that? Sadly most of the people dont even know what OpenSource is!
<madjoe> LateralForce: no, my sound card works, I can listen to mp3's and videos... but those annoying notification sounds uses system beep
<blakkheim> millions of people get music/tv/movies without itunes, but maybe you should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nibbler> jakiw, pats: telling you would violate channel rules :p
<Nitsuga> foo, you normally don't have to reconfigure the graphics
<jakiw> nibbler Can u PM me? Really want to know :D
<Nitsuga> foo, wich video card you have?
<patx> nibbler, i would like a pm too
<LateralForce> madjoe, i get no system beeps..
<maple1> btjunkie.org
<patx> blakkheim, how? om pls?
<maple1> whoops
<RediXe> I have a desktop running 8.10 - if I want to upgrade to 9.04, how would I go about doing this? aptitude dist-upgrade? (don't want 9.10)
<maple1> I've said too much
<foo> Nitsuga: I switched from a ATI Radeon card to Nvidia. Gnome graphics are all messed up (dual monitor).
<patx> in pm*
<blakkheim> patx: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<patx> ok
<Nitsuga> foo, install the nvidia driver and you're done
<nibbler> patx: jakiw: maple1 violates the channel rules. and now stop it pls
<blakkheim> !illegal | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Nitsuga> foo, it's in System -> Admin. -> Hardware drivers
<madjoe> LateralForce: omg.. how could that be.. if I go to System > Preferences > Sound, I can see some custom sound themes, but non of them works.. even if I set the default, Ubuntu theme...
<blakkheim> RediXe: sudo do-release-upgrade
<foo> Nitsuga: yeah, I would, but for some reason my second monitor is all messed up. Lots of strange lines throughout the screen, not recognizable. I'm hoping that's because I have the wrong drivers, but have doubts
<patx> nibbler, then join #pyqt or another channel i am in and tell?
<Nitsuga> foo, yes, it's because of that
<jakiw> nibbler k. I dont mean the Itunes thing but the Apple Population of less than 1% :D
<foo> Nitsuga: ah, great. dpkg -l |grep -i radeon ... removing these packages now
<Nitsuga> foo, in facto ou don't have to
<Nikus> Does anyone knows how could I disable system messages like someone has connected to/left chat, and so on in my Pidgin window?
<Nikus> They are really disturbing me
<madjoe> LateralForce: I guess the fact that I use Compiz + Emerald don't have anything to do with that issue.. isn't it?
<foo> Nitsuga: shoot, I just did, and I didn't read it all, apparently... it removed a lot more. libdrm-radeon1 libgl1-mesa-dri radeontool ubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon /me sighs, should have read that
<Nitsuga> xorg only uses a driver if it's shure about the graphics card
<sickly> nibbler, is the menuconfig pretty much setup to defaults or will i have to do some auditing?
<trism> Nikus: Tools/Plugins, configure the libnotify plugin, it has several options you can disable, I usually disable everything except new messages
<Nitsuga> foo, reinstall ubuntu.desktop
<foo> Nitsuga: doing that now
<Nitsuga> ubuntu-desktop
<foo> Nitsuga: I'll try to restart X and see if I can then set my stuff in gnome
<Nikus> thanx, trism, I'll try
<Nitsuga> foo, mmm don't do that
<jakiw> nibbler Why do u think Apple wants an Population of less than 1%
<foo> Nitsuga: what's the best way to restart X? ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't seem to work.
<Nitsuga> wat if it now doesn't work
<LateralForce> madjoe, i have no idea. my system sounds were muted ^^ hopefully someone else can help you
<Nitsuga> wait until ubuntu-desktop is done
<nibbler> sickly: its somehow default. if you find your old kernels config (check /proc/config.gz or /boot ) you can inherit from that with "make oldconfig" - if your first kernel boots without panic, you earnd my respect ;-)
<foo> Nitsuga: oh, it's done :)
<Nitsuga> foo, Alt-Print Screen-K
<madjoe> Anyone else can hear system beeps in Ubuntu 9.10?
<patx> blakkheim, no answers in offtopic
<Younder> foo: ctrl-alt-del
<Belserusk> Hi.
<Belserusk> How can I access the Guest Session feature other than through the Indicator Applet Session?
<Belserusk> Is there a command line method or run command?
<DemoOn> Ive made ubuntu bootable usb but it dont boot into system, it boots usb, then ubuntu is loading and then i see black screen, what could be wrong, is my pc too old to understand what to do?  I can make bootable usb with unetbootin but it dont save changes which i made... Any help?
<Younder> though I prefer sudo shutdown now
<Belserusk> Hi. How can I access the Guest Session feature other than through the Indicator Applet Session? Is there a command line method or run command?
<blakkheim> !repeat | Belserusk
<ubottu> Belserusk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<foo> Younder: that's not it. thanks anyway, it's Alt-Print Screen-K
<Younder> Belserusk, yes add-user
<foo> Nitsuga: nice, that's way better than ctrl+alt+backspace
<foo> Nitsuga: tried that, booted into gnome, still all borked. I'll do it from fluxbox via command line. /me apt-cache searches the package
<mbeierl> can someone give me pointers on streaming a webcam under ubuntu 9.04?  I've tried webcam-server but it doesn't do audio.  vlc seems promising but I cannot get it to work for me
<sinbox> for vlc you probably want to ask in the vlc channel mbeierl
<Nitsuga> foo, the package is called "nvidia"
<sv4lax> exit
<foo> Nitsuga: E: Couldn't find package nvidia
<foo> Nitsuga: hmph
<Nikus> trism: seems to be  worked, thanks again :)
<Nitsuga> foo, nvidia-185 ?
<brunosimoes> anyway thank you for the attention
<DemoOn> Noone helps me :(
<Nitsuga> foo, it IS nvidia-glx-185
<letalis> DemoOn: what did you need help with i just got in here
<foo> Nitsuga: nvidia-glx-185 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver - maybe?
<DemoOn> letalis: Ive made ubuntu bootable usb but it dont boot into system, it boots usb, then ubuntu is loading and then i see black screen, what could be wrong, is my pc too old to understand what to do?  I can make bootable usb with unetbootin but it dont save changes which i made... Any help?
<Nitsuga> foo, it IS nvidia-glx-185
<letalis> DemoOn: if it booted off of the usb then the pc isnt too old
<DemoOn> letalis: so why it stucks?
<foo> Nitsuga: ok, after I install this, do I need to just restart X, or do I need to reboot my system
<Belserusk> Younder add-user ?
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, press F6 in the USB bootloader and remove the quiet spash - of the boot line
<letalis> DemoOn: it might be something wrong with the usb stick itself it may not have copied properly
<Nitsuga> then tell us what is the last message displayed
<Nitsuga> foo, just X
<jakiw> How do I unpack .tar.gz with command line?
<mbeierl> sinbox: there's 3 people in #vlc.  Is there another channel for that?
<DemoOn> letalis: no, i can boot in in my schools pc
<foo> Nitsuga: ok, thanks
<letalis> DemoOn: how old is the machine youre doing it on?
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: whaat?
<jakiw> How do I unpack .tar.gz with command line?
<DemoOn> letalis: 2003 approx
<jakiw> How do I unpack .tar.gz in the command line?
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, restart the computer
<sinbox> mbeierl, #videolan
<Nitsuga> whenb you see the "start ubuntu without..." screen press F6
<sinbox> my mistake sorry
<Nitsuga> that will pop up a list of options, press esc to close it
<letalis> DemoOn: yeah that might be sketchy on something that old.
<Nitsuga> and erase quiet splash - in the line that appears at the bottom
<DemoOn> letalis: but i can boot in usb if i install with unetbootin
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: then what?
<jakiw> How do I unpack .tar.gz in the command line?
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, press enter
<philsf> can someone please help me debug a problem in my usb stack? I can't mount or use any USB device. This is what appears in kern.log when I plug a pendrive (that works on other ubuntu boxes)  http://pastebin.com/f489fcdd0 . This is a karmic up to date netbook, and it used to work
<mvampire> jakiw: 1) gunzip file 2) tar -x file
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, you will see a lot of text scrolling
<letalis> yeah when that prompt comes up hit enter DemoOn
<mvampire> jakiw: if not - read 'man gunzip' and 'man tar'
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, this way you can see what's hanging the boot
<cfedde> jakiw: gzcat file.tar.gx | tar xvf -
<ZykoticK9> jakiw, or all in one command with "tar zxvf $filename"
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: it boots till menu when i can choose "Tyy ubuntu with no changes"
<Nitsuga> ok
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, are you in thet menu?
<Nitsuga> that
<Belserusk> I have a question about the whitelist in clamtk. Are all files and folders in added to the whitelist left out of the scan?
<jakiw> And how do I add the place where to unpack the tar.gz?
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: i press enter, then ubuntu loading, and when there should be that brown splash screen, i cant see it, only black screen and nothing else happens
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, ok, go back to the menu screen
<Nitsuga> and instead of pressing enter press f6
<soumya> have u installed compiz
<soumya> ??
<freddie_> Help me! please, with my problem to get sound in ubuntu server in commandline mode to work
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: what should i do it that menu?
<soumya> i mean do u use compiz??
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, then press Escape to close the list of options
<mbeierl> sinbox: THANK!
<Nitsuga> and now there is a long line in the bottom of the screen
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: say what i need to do, then ill try
<Nitsuga> you can edit it, remove the quiet splash --
<foo> Nitsuga: rebooted X, with my 2 screens, one worked, one still had strange colors running through the screen, rebooted the system, same problem. any ideas?
<Nitsuga> foo, check if you can configure TwinView or dual monitor with nvidia-xconfig
<Nitsuga> ups
<Nitsuga> foo, it's nvidia-settings
<Nitsuga> you don't need sudo
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, and press enter
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: so i need to delete quiet splash --?
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, yes
<DemoOn> that two words
<Nitsuga> to see the debug information
<DemoOn> ok
<DemoOn> ill try
<sc> hi any person speak polisch
<Nitsuga> BRB
<ct529> I have a serious deifficulty with virtualbox under *ubuntu 910 64 bit: the sound from the guest OS is very distorted .... anyone who had the same problem and knows how to solve it?
<Pici> !pl | sc
<ubottu> sc: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<backslash7> Ubuntu Desktop 9.10: Why is sound in gnome-volume-control always muted even though alsamixer isn't? Everytime I restart my media server I have to fire up gnome-volume-control and un-tick some box. Any help really appreciated!
<sc> yes
<mcosx11> yes
<Roli> sorry , help my , what = Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services  <-- opening rom
<Roli> *rom
<foo> Nitsuga: I need to regenerate my xorg.conf. It still has the old settings. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg used to do this, I thought, but apparently not. any ideas on how I can regenerate it?
<Roli> lol ,,   room
<Pici> !register | Roli
<ubottu> Roli: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<blocky> what's the best way to do multiple search/replace operations across multiple text files
<jakiw> how do i move files with the command line?
<foo> jakiw: mv
<Roli> thx , pici , what page ?
<nibbler> blocky: sed
<backslash7> blocky: a one liner using sed I guess
<blocky> is there a way to have sed iterate through a file which contains search/replace pairs and perform them sequentially?
<nibbler> blocky: thats the job of the oneliner ;-)
<Nitsuga> foo, try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<backslash7> blocky: I think sed -i is what you're looking for
<fakeer> i want to change the icons folders and different file types without changing the fonts. what is the easiest ( hassle free) way for this?
<mbeierl> ok, nothing from videolan :)   Just wondering has anyone else ever set up streaming video and audio from a web cam before?
<Nikus> backslash7: gnome-volume-control controls pulseaudio's master volume, not alsa.
<kirkmoreno> !ubuntu off-topic
<backslash7> Nikus: Thanks for your answer! So how do I unmute pulseaudio on the command line?
<kirkmoreno> can someone post the offtopic channel
<kirkmoreno> please
<LateralForce> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kirkmoreno> LateralFoce: thanks
<Nitsuga> foo, i'll be away for 1 hour. you'll have to continue with anyone else
<Nikus> backslash7: I don't know. You may try to remove pulseaudio as I did :)
<backslash7> Nikus: Won't that mess up Ubuntu's sound configuration? I don't fancy spending hours on reconfiguring my box...
<jakiw> How can I change stuff in /var/www. I never have enough rights! chmod 777 doesnt work!
<blakkheim> jakiw: sudo
<sinbox> mbeierl, only time I tried with help from someone who know more than me we couldn't get it right, but there are ways... check the forums maybe
<jakiw> blakkheim But when I type sudo tar -x file to unpack it to there, nothing happens!
<apex> Hello all
<torasuku> Can anyone tell me how to remove the fading opacity of unfocused windows in Ubuntu GNOME? (Besides removing Compiz effects altogether)
<mvampire> jakiw: Why dont You use something like Midnight Commander?
<apex> jakiw what are you trying to do?
<bartmon> Hi! How can i disable the drum sound when gdm launches?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Are there any simple paint programs like Krita or Kolourpaint for Gnome?
<jakiw> apex I want to unpack the CMS Websitebaker to /var/www/
<mbeierl> sinbox: thanks again :)  It seems like there is no simple way ...
<apex> GIMP?
<Nikus> backslash7: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145603
<jakiw> mvampire What is the package Name and what does it do?
<Younder> jakiw, try tar xf filename, or xzf if zipped or xBf for bzipped xzvf list's the files extracted as well
<mvampire> apex extract files in any other folder and then try to copy to /var/www
<hiexpo> hello all
<timbojimbo> hey. I have a toshiba satelite laptop. I did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 the other day now the screen won't come on any more
<mac|gyver> hey, can someone help me think a bit here. I installed ubuntu server on a box today. after a few hours it suddenly stops working completely.. where do I start researching that? memtest? is there any log file I can look at? When I attach a display to the box, the display stays on standby, so I can't look there.
<apex> Just out of the blue, macgyver?
<Younder> jakiw, tar was originally made to run in a pipe so you would write cat | tar -x or for zipped files zcat | tar -x
<mac|gyver> apex: yep
<Guest87921> how to install java from 15 to 18 version of ubuntu 9.10
<mac|gyver> apex: it was rsyncing and svnsyncing some stuff, that's all
<blakkheim> !java | Guest87921
<ubottu> Guest87921: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<blocky> how do I include a / in the sed search string?
<blocky> can I just escape it with \?
<skihero> blocky: s
<edqnag> when you install program where is it installed?
<Guest87921> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<mac|gyver> blocky: that, or use | for instance.. sed -e 's|/foo|/bar|'
<timbojimbo> hey. I have a toshiba satelite laptop. I did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 the other day now the screen won't come on any more. it cut off after it went to sleep. I tried restarting but it still wont come on
<blakkheim> edqnag: depends on the program
<mvampire> mac|gyver: To run memtest press Esc when You will see Grub during the boot --- You will see boot menu and there you should choose memtest
<blocky> ah cool
<mac|gyver> blocky: it detects what separator to use
<apex> Macgyver you on a dual boot system with that box?
<skihero> mac|gyver: learnt something to, thanks
<mac|gyver> apex: no
<blocky> mac|gyver, worked like a charm, thanks
<backslash7> damn why does ubuntu have to make things so complicated
<mac|gyver> apex: fresh box, completely clean harddisk
<apex> I find ubuntu to be less complicated than windows. Lol.
<blakkheim> backslash7: ubuntu is not complicated
<apex> Both of my machines have 9.10 via Wubi.
<edqnag> blakkheim you mean depends if its manualy installed or via synaptic?
<blakkheim> edqnag: no
<timbojimbo> hey. I have a toshiba satelite laptop. I did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 the other day now the screen won't come on any more. it cut off after it went to sleep. I tried restarting but it still wont come on
<edqnag> blakkheim so depends on what?
<jose> ola
<jose> a todos
<achara> ola
<Pici> !es
<blakkheim> edqnag: like i said, it depends on the program. files are places in various directories.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jose> de donde erers??
<backslash7> i didn't say it was I said it makes things complicated
<blakkheim> placed*
<jose> achara??
<foo> Nitsuga: I got it. Once I restarted X, it said I didn't have the power plug connected on the card. Whoops :) That would probably be one problem. I'm all good now, thanks a ton!
<achara> de linares y tu?
<achara> si
<The_ManU_212> hi
<jose> no me joda
<The_ManU_212>  i have a nvidia ck804 soundchip, all plugged in configured well, alsaconf/aslamixer and card is recognized, but ic ant hear anything, can u help me plz board is asus p5n32-sli-deluxe thx
<jose> t
<jose> yo tanbien
<blakkheim> !es | jose: achara
<jose> del colegio acel
<ubottu> jose: achara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<backslash7> blakkheim: or can you tell me why I always have to manually un-mute pulseaudio by running gnome-volume-manager everytime I reboot?
<achara> anda
<apex> Hey Mac|gyver
<feed_me_seymour> The Colorfire screen saver seems to be missing from Karmic, along with a few others that were in Jaunty.  What do I need to restore those in Karmic?
<apex> Have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1338123
<achara> no
<blakkheim> backslash7: i don't use pulseaudio, it's a mess, so i can't help you there sorry
<jose> pero tu de q colegio eres
<jose> ??
<blocky> what would be the easiest way with awk to strip all leading path from a filename, /home/root/.bash_history becomes .bash_history
<achara> esqe soi de linares
<blakkheim> achara, jose: ingles
<jose> ok linares pero q colegio
<achara> del jaen
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: init:line 1: cant't open /dev/sr0:no medium found
<clamiam> jose y achara, van a #ubuntu-es para espanol
<mac|gyver> apex: ?
<jose> achara
<achara> cuantos años tienes?
<jose> 12
<jrib> blocky: the easy way would be to use sed...
<achara> yo 11
<trism> blocky: why not just: basename "/home/root/.bash_history"
<backslash7> blakkheim: it's a mess and ubuntu uses it that's what i was complaining about. if i remove all pulseaudio packages will ubuntu finally stop messing with my alsa configuration? thanks for your answer
<kassykillerface> hey i cant get my wireless drivers to load and run propperly on login
<jose> jo entonces tu tambien tienes ordenador de la junta de andalucia verdad??
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: is this why i cant boot in?
<blakkheim> backslash7: i only use alsa and have no problems
<achara> si
<achara> tu no?
<blocky> can i execute basename from within sed/awk?
<Shazam> kassykillerface: what's the specific issue -- are you by chance using the ndiswrapper?
<jose> si
<blakkheim> backslash7: but i always do a minimal iso install since i like to configure everything myself
<achara> de qe color?
<backslash7> blakkheim: I assume you're using ubuntu so did you remove the packages - okay
<jrib> blocky: what are you trying to accomplish?  Why do you need this?
<jose>  verde
<Shazam> blocky: backquotes will execute in awk and sed, won't they?
<DemoOn> What show thiss error? init:line 1: cant't open /dev/sr0:no medium found
<achara> y el mio tmbien
<blakkheim> backslash7: i'm not using ubuntu, no, but on an ubuntu system here that i did, i only use alsa. i never had pulse installed in the first place.
<soreau> kassykillerface: What seems to be the problem?
<blocky> Shazam not within sed braces it seems
<Mathias90> Hi. My ProFTPD is behaving weird. I accidently configured my main account (which will be my FTP login) to be an anonymous user rather than a "normal login" user. I have re-configured the server, reloaded the configuration and rebooted the server, but I just can't login with the account.
<backslash7> blakkheim: yeee i just remove pulseaudio packages now its perfect!
<Nikus> blocky: gsub("(.*)/", "", s)
<jose> menuda casualidad no????
<backslash7> thanks folks
<clamiam> Question: what is the program that allows me to have a window with another desktop inside of it? It used to be included with Ubuntu but in 9.10 it isn't
<blakkheim> backslash7: glad to hear it
<achara> lla
<jrib> clamiam: xnest?
<achara> em qe cusso estas
<achara> ?
<blocky> jrib I have a directory hierarchy containing .cpp and .h files but the files contain references to other files (#includes) that do not have path info
<jose> 6
<jose> de primaria
<Mathias90> I have tried to add a whole new user, added the user to the configuration and reloaded the configuration, which makes me able to login.
<blocky> so I need to go through all the files and change "#include <something.h>" to #include <foo/bar/something.h>"
<jrib> blocky: you realize you asked the opposite question?  Anyway, use sed
<Mathias90> But I can't login with my main login. I suspect that the old anonymous user is causing the issues.
<DemoOn> who helped me a while ago with bootable usb?
<kassykillerface> sorry comp froze up
<AndyGraybeal> i'm running ubuntu 8.10, and i'm interested in running it as a multiseat computer - i'm wondering if i  can run a virtual machine that is the actual multiseated machine?
<usr13> Mathias90: Not likely that the old user is causing issue.  Explain more.
<usr13> Mathias90: What type of difficulty are you having?
<kassykillerface> my wireless drivers are not propperly loading when i reload my computer
<blocky> jrib i was asking about stripping the path because i was going to do it in multiple steps, the first step being generating a list of the search/replace terms
<clamiam> jrib, thanks. it looks like xserver-xephyr is a newer xnest -type program tho :)
<blocky> do you think I can do that in a sed 1-liner?
<Mathias90> I can't login with the user I previously (mistakenly) configured as an anonymous user in the .conf file.
<clamiam> heh you can do p. much anything in a sed one-liner
<Soupafly> Hi
<Shazam> blocky: definitely, or perl, if you're more familiar
<BigMao> Hey there, I'm getting some duplicate files in my directory, plus some files that are simply "missing".  How do I clean this up?
<Soupafly> anyone know how I can delete pages from a PDF? Which program can do that?
<blocky> never used perl
<blocky> i could do it in ruby or python i suppose
<petsounds> hi.. does anybody know why nautilus can't render fonts like in Björk or sigur rós? thanks
<Mathias90> usr13 > Sorry. I forgot to "highlight" your nick. Here we go.  I can't login with the user I previously (mistakenly) configured as an anonymous user in the .conf file.
<jrib> blocky: it's one line of sed
<Nikus> blocky: awk is enouph for that, IMHO, but it would work pretty slowly
<BigMao> Soupafly, I know that Adobe Acrobat Pro can do that
<skihero> hi, Fn key combination for brightness control not working, xev doesn't generate any event
<skihero> any help
<Soupafly> BigMao: without paying the Adobe monster
<Soupafly> cause if I wanted to pay I'd use one of the non-Adobe alternatives like PDF Xchange Viewer or Foxit
<blocky> jrib would you be able to elaborate? I was just going to have a file with a bunch of sed -i lines in it, and i was going to use sed to generate that file
<The_ManU_212> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<jrib> blocky: that's fine I guess, it's not like you have to make it pretty, it just has to work
<BigMao> Soupafly, sorry, don't know then. :) But I'm sure there is one!
<clamiam> Soupafly, a quick search in synaptic for "pdf editor" turns up a bunch of packages, including "pdfedit" which looks like what you're asking or
<clamiam> *for
<DemoOn> Where are my helpers?
<frostburn> is there a hotkey i can bind that will move a window from one monitor to another (not one virtual disktop to another)
<blocky> well I've got a list of all the files with full paths, so if I do cat headerlist | awk '{print $1 "  " $1 }' I was just wondering if there is a way to execute basename from within that
<jp--> hi guys, lirc worked when configuring the remote, but when I launch irw it won't show any output text with the buttons that are being pressed, any ideas?
<CShadowRun> frostburn: there isn't a hotkey for it, however it would be pretty simple to hack up using xbindkeys and xdotool.
<kassykillerface> i am in need of help with a wireless diver issue
<clamiam> kassykillerface, just ask, don't ask to ask
<kassykillerface> grr i have a bad habit of doing thaqt
<clamiam> hehe
<franjpr> I do not know why my network printer does not print in my windows xp running in virtualbox whilst it is recognized and everything seems fine.....
<DemoOn> What is /dev/sr0?
<kassykillerface> my wireless drivers are not propperly loading when i startup my netbook.  what could be the matter?
<Nikus> blocky: why use basename when you have a power of reular expressions?
<usr13> kassykillerface: What is your wireless device?
<clamiam> kassykillerface, can you load them manually?
<kassykillerface> Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<guntbert> DemoOn: your CD probably
<blakkheim> !broadcomm > kassykillerface
<blakkheim> !broadcom > kassykillerface
<ubottu> kassykillerface, please see my private message
<usr13> kassykillerface: There are several Broadcom chips, which one?
<DemoOn> guntbert: so what should be on lines when im booting usb? I saw there was cdrom
<Myrtti> !give myrtti a test
 * remczas gives Myrtti cocaine
 * Blaize gives myrtti a hat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igggimin> hiya
<DemoOn> ok, ill try again by my self :(
<guntbert> DemoOn: what are you trying to do?
<blocky> Nikus how would I use regex in awk to emulate basename?
<igggimin> anybody in here can tell me about Postfix? In the last Ubuntu update it came through and apparently it's critical, but I don't know how to configure it
<DemoOn> guntbert: boot ubuntu from usb
<skihero> on blocky's question is there leftmost,longest function in awk?
<igggimin> do I need to set up a special mailbox for postfix?
<blakkheim> igggimin: why are you using postfix if you don't know how to configure it
<guntbert> DemoOn: is the computer capable of booting from usb?
<DemoOn> guntbert: ive made with startup disc creator, but it seems it want to find cdrom insted of usb
<igggimin> the Ubuntu update manager forced it to install
<DemoOn> guntbert: yep, i can boot till menu and a little bit more
<guntbert> DemoOn: you have to tell the bios to boot from usb
<Nikus> blocky: look at this simple example:   awk 'BEGIN { exec="ls ~/"; while (exec | getline buf) {gsub("(.*)/", "", buf); print buf;}; close (exec)  }'
<DemoOn> guntbert: i can boot till menu "Try ubuntu with no changes"
<igggimin> now Ubuntu says I can't get updates because Postfix is not configured
<guntbert> DemoOn: ah ok - another question: did you md5sum check your iso?
<frostburn> CShadowRun, this looks promising, thanks
<DemoOn> guntbert: nop, but thats not the problem
<ani531> can we increase home directory size
<nsitian> what IP does apple mac OS uses? same as win and linux?
<Red_HamsterX> What do you mean, ani531?
<guntbert> DemoOn: it might be - please do check so we can exclude a bad image
<DemoOn> guntbert: how to?
<guntbert> !md5sum | DemoOn
<ubottu> DemoOn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DemoOn> guntbert: 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906  ./Downloads/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<blakkheim> nsitian: do you know what an ip address is?
<nsitian> blakkheim: yup
<blakkheim> nsitian: .. i
<blakkheim> nsitian: .. i'm not sure if you do*
<aaron11> hello
<blakkheim> nsitian: your ip isn't related to what os you are using
<blocky> Nikus thanks very much
<Red_HamsterX> blakkheim, exception: static IPs.
<Nikus> blocky: no problem )
<DemoOn> guntbert: its ok
<igggimin> blakkheim: Ubuntu installed Postfix in the update - this is the only reason. Now it's saying I can't run updates without Postfix
<DemoOn> guntbert: as i sad
<DemoOn> said
<hithlain> hi, I use ubuntu on an iMac with a ATI x1600 mobility video card, I downloaded the .run file from ati website, I launch it, and then I have the following error (http://php.pastebin.com/m7ecb5e3e) any idea what I can do? Thanks
<nsitian> blakkheim: i guess i m confusing it with some concept of networkin whr apple products differ from win ones
<aaron11> How do I make virtual box have USB support? I cant see the usb area anywhere. Im trying to run backtrack as my guest and koala as my host. Help me please!
<blakkheim> aaron11: install the non-free version
<DemoOn> guntbert: so?
<ct529> anyone knows about a good high definition webcam that works well in ubuntu, including skype?
<guntbert> DemoOn: good - now to the menu: what happens when you select "try..." ?
<Red_HamsterX> hithlain, I'm not sure where to look for help, but it looks like ATi's driver doesn't like the kernel version you're using.
<guntbert> and DemoOn please be more patient - its my evening spare time ... :-)
<igggimin> I have a logitech webcam that works fine in Ubuntu and with Skype
<aaron11> blakkheim: You mean the one on the website
<blakkheim> aaron11: yes
<DemoOn> i see that ubuntu logo on middle off screen and then should be splash screen or smth like that but it show only black screen
<igggimin> Logitech V-UJ16
<geniv> to aaron11: groups $USER
<geniv> sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<ellocomotive> Hello all!
<geniv> +reboot
<machukita> me escucha alguien
<Pici> !es | machukita
<ubottu> machukita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DemoOn> guntbert: when i removed quite splash or smth like there it stucked on /init:line1:can't open /dev/sr0:no medium found, i think it wants to find cd instead of usb
<ellocomotive> Is there anyone here that can help me install the aurora GTK engine onto my ubuntu distro?  I ran into a roadblock
<geniv> and virtualbox support USB
<DemoOn> guntbert: and i saw on that line that there is smthing/cdrom/smthing
<aaron11> blakkheim: Thanks I'll try it out
<igggimin> Why does Ubuntu's last update include Postfix and how does one configure it?
<DemoOn> guntbert: where i removed that aplash
<igggimin> I can't get any more updates - it says it failed on Postfix
<machukita> alguien escribe en español
<aaron11> igggimin: Why dont 2 or 3 configure it
<aaron11> :D
<skihero> is there any way to control screen brightness from the command line
<guntbert> DemoOn: please try <alt> <left> (maybe repeat several times) till you get some output on the screen - there seems to be some sort of bug
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, have you tried removing postfix, if you don't need it?
<ellocomotive> Hi everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu.  Is there anyone here that can help me install the aurora GTK engine onto my ubuntu distro?  I ran into a roadblock.
<DemoOn> guntbert: but i dont know why it booted when i was on school
<geniv> to aaron11: virtualbox must OSE
<franjpr> my VM windows xp does not print with my network printer, agggggh!, it should be easy
<aaron11> geniv: What do you mean
<machukita> es la primera vez que estoy aqui y no se como va esto
<blakkheim> !es | machukita
<ubottu> machukita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<igggimin> I cancelled the setup and it seems good now - updates are running
<ellocomotive> Hi everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu.  Is there anyone here that can help me install the aurora GTK engine onto my ubuntu distro?  I ran into a roadblock, the terminal wants me to select the mail server configuration type?
<Brazucka> I am trying to install nvidia-drivers manually, but I cannot run a prompt (without x-server) to do it. Any tip
<igggimin> but what IS Postfix?
<DemoOn> guntbert: is there any file on usb which says where to find ubuntu?
<tech404> I can't seem to search the body of emails in evolution. When I try to, no results come up even though I know some are there. Do I need to have beagle installed or something? I thought that it should work as is.
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, it's a mail transport agent, used for e-mail stuff.
<blakkheim> !info postfix | igggimin
<ubottu> igggimin: postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-3 (karmic), package size 1273 kB, installed size 3172 kB
<trism> igggimin: was this a google-chrome update?
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, it's very well-documented and worth Googling. You may need it in the future.
<blakkheim> Brazucka: kill gdm
<igggimin> it was the standard Ubuntu Update Manager (GUI) that prompted the install last week
<DemoOn> guntbert: when i should do alt+left?
<guntbert> DemoOn: not as far as I know - its "just another medium" - does the switch to the other consoles show anything?
<ellocomotive> Is there anyone here who can help me figure out why the terminal is asking to choose a mail server configuration type, and how to get cast this?
<igggimin> Is a mail transport agent different from an email client? (I'm guessing yes)
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, it may have been recommended by something else you have installed. Recommendations do not have to be followed.
<guntbert> DemoOn: after you selected "try"
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, yes, it's different. Postfix handles SMTP, the protocol by wich mail travels across the Internet.
<timbojimbo> hey. I have a toshiba satelite laptop. I did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 the other day now the screen won't come on any more. it cut off after it went to sleep. I tried restarting but it still wont come on
<DemoOn> guntbert: the booting stucked on /init:line 1:can't open /dev/sr0:no medium found
<DemoOn> Warning:impossible to include casper-sn snapshot
<ellocomotive> Is there anyone here who can at least point me in the right direction/forum?
<DemoOn> guntbert: I/O error on device fd0,sector 0
<trism> igggimin: well yes, I meant from the update manager, was just asking because it has been getting installed with a google-chrome update because of a bug in the dependencies which is being fixed in the next release
<Brazucka> blakkheim: Did not work.
<igggimin> I use SMTP for my Thunderbird client and have my own server also. Should I set up a mailbox for Postfix?
<timbojimbo> ellocomotive, whats the issue?
<trism> igggimin: but if you don't have google-chrome, then this has nothing to do with you
<igggimin> yeah - I installed Google Chrome - I guess that may have triggered it
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, chances are your server is already running Postfix. If not, perhaps it should be. (If you have ownership of it)
<igggimin> I have root access to my webserver - yes
<DemoOn> guntbert: ok ill try again, what should do alt+left?
<ellocomotive> Timbojimbo, I would open a separate chat window but I don't know how.  Anyway I was trying to install Aurora GTK through the terminal and when I was trying to install a prerequisite
<guntbert> DemoOn: sorry I give up - I still think that the system is merely trying other media as well - but I don't know if thats before trying the usb or afterwards
<Brazucka> Any other tip?
<ellocomotive> it asked me to choose a mail server configuration type.
<igggimin> Thunderbird works even without Postfix, right?
<igggimin> (Obviously)
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, check a Wikipedia article or something. It's a very useful thing to know about for casual geeky conversation.
<Creteil> hi all
<mawst> can't get sound in quake3
<mawst> :/
<ellocomotive> Timbojimbo I can't get past this screen.
<aaron11> While installing the Virtual box OSE it said this in the package installer: Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-ose'
<igggimin> lol - Red_HamsterX roger that
<DemoOn> guntbert: ok, ill try again, maybe smthing will change
<Red_HamsterX> igggimin, yes. Thunderbird speaks to servers that run Postfix and a delivery backend, like Dovecot or cyrus.
<iceroot> aaron11: installed the first one not from the repos?
<igggimin> I'm getting Ubuntu updates again, so I'll just study up on my geekiness on the side
<guntbert> DemoOn: <alt><left> (or maybe <ctrl> <alt><left>) takes you to another virtual console - round robin until you get back to the first
<Brazucka> All I want is to go prompt as a root, without running the X server. Nvidia package do not run when an X server is up! Never had an issue like that on Suse, but on Ubuntu, it is almos impossible until now. :P
<aaron11> iceroot: ???
<bsod1> how can I define a direction key to a shortcut
<Creteil> I have created 2 accounts, one sip, the other h.323, how I can use only the h.323 ?
<Creteil> oops
<Creteil> bad channel ...
<aaron11> :)
<Brazucka> Ubuntus recovery mode could take me to a root prompt, but it freezes all the time.
<bsod1> how can I define a direction key to a shortcut, and how can I remove gnome-do completely, including config files
<ct529> anyone knows about a good high definition webcam that works well in ubuntu, including skype?
<blakkheim> bsod1: aptitude purge gnome-do
<bsod1> blakkheim thank you i'll try but if I can find how can I assign my direction keys to a shortcut, it will be no needed
<bsod1> I can't assign my direction keys and super key to a shortcut..
<igggimin> anyone know how to create custom keyboard shortcuts in Kubuntu?
<igggimin> (or if it's even possible in Kubuntu)?
<bsod1> I can't assign my direction keys and super key to a shortcut, anyone knows about it?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Brazucka,ctrl+alt+f1 , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then do your nvidia install .After that do sudo nvidia-xconfig , then,sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<guntbert> igggimin: thats better answered in #kubuntu I guess :)
<guntbert> !repeat | bsod1
<ubottu> bsod1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<timbojimbo> hey. I have a toshiba satelite laptop. I did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 the other day now the screen won't come on any more. it cut off after it went to sleep. I tried restarting but it still wont come on
<igggimin> timbojimbo: can you get to a screen using the startup CD?
<igggimin> I helped a lady with a Satellite Toshiba last night - same problem, except her kid had spilled soy sauce on the machine :-o
<igggimin> My HP coincidently did the same, and it was a bad motherboard
<timbojimbo> igggimin, i will try that. I am going to assume yes is the answer
<igggimin> In both cases even the startup disk did not show any video
<timbojimbo> igggimin, i am helping some lady too
<igggimin> :D
<igggimin> timbojimbo: boot from the CD to make sure the machine itself is ok
<timbojimbo> igggimin, well lets assume there is no hardware problems
<igggimin> yeah, it's not worth replacing the motherboard on an older laptop IMO
<Matson> why after I do an apt-get purge of every single mysql-related package is /var/lib/mysql STILL THERE!@?
<Matson> how do I see which package installed a given file?
<Pici> Matson: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<timbojimbo> igggimin, any solution? I have actually ran into this problem a couple of times. I know it is a pretty easy fix
<Matson> "dpkg: /var/lib/mysql/ibdata1 not found" - does that mean no package has it?
<igggimin> timbojimbo: if the Toshiba screen doesn't light up at startup I suspect hardware failure
<Matson> why is it still there after I ran sudo apt-get purge ?
<igggimin> Can you boot into the BIOS?
<timbojimbo> igggimin, we'll see what is going on. she is on the way with it
<timbojimbo> igggimin, she says she can log in but then the screen goes blank
<Pici> Matson: Because that file was created by your mysql tables.
<blocky> does it still count as a 1 liner if it's > 80 chars :P
<anarki2004> one of my monitors for my dual-display setup is only displaying a black screen right now. I can drag my cursor over it but nothing can be opened in it. I have two seperate x screens running. anybody familiar with this?
<blocky> so if anyone has a C project where a new file hierarchy has been introduced and they would like to globally search all their header and c files and add the paths to the #include directives, it can be accomplished with this :P awk 'BEGIN { exec="find ./ -name *.h"; while (exec | getline buf) {buf2 = buf; gsub("(.*)/", "", buf2); gsub("./src/","", buf); print "sed -i \"s|#include \\\"" buf2 "\\\"" "|#include \\\"" buf "\\\"|g\" `find ./ -name *.cpp
<montana_> ethl[6~[6~[6~h
<Brazucka> How do I shut down the X-server and go to prompt, please?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Brazucka, I just told you above
<anarki2004> you can activate ctral+alt+backspace to do it
<DemoOn> what is fd0?
<ellocomotive> Hello, is there anyone here that can help me install the Aurora GTK engine , or just GTK in general?  I am having some problems
<DemoOn> floppy?
<ellocomotive> I'm also very new to Ubuntu, so I'm sure the problem isnt serious.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Brazucka,ctrl+alt+f1 , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (this shutsX down), then do your nvidia install .After that do sudo nvidia-xconfig , then,sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Yowshi> grrr i cant seem to get tghe ubuntu installer to resize my windows partition
<DemoOn> Cant boot in usb?
<DemoOn> i cant boot in usb
<Gnosiz> does anyone know how to auto-join on kick in Konversation like in mIRC?
<Brazucka> BluesKaj-Laptop: But ctrl+alt+fx, gives me a totally black screen, with no prompt. What is happening?
<DemoOn> whats fd0?
<Brazucka> ctrl + alt + bspace = nothing happens. Oh my. :P
<anarki2004> Brazucka: you have to turn it on first
<Yowshi> Brazucka: i would SERIOUSlY recommend you dont use drivers from the nvidia site
<anarki2004> go to: system>preferences>keyboard
<Yowshi> i used to do that it is a total nightmare
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Brazucka, ctrl+alt+f1
<Brazucka> Really? Why? I want to run blender, but it looks like that the recommended drivers I installed, do not run the acceleration lib Xlib
<isi> Hola e reiniciado y sigue sin funcionar el sonido, alguna idea??
<Brazucka> BluesKaj-Laptop: But ctrl+alt+f(anything, except f7, which gives me the X-server terminal), gives me a totally black screen, with no prompt. What is happening?
<Yowshi> every time top kernel updates you will have to manually reinstall the drivers plus when it comes time to upgrade the distro it becomes a complete and utter nighgtmare
<soreau> ! es | isi
<ubottu> isi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DemoOn> Why cant i boot in my ubuntu usb?
<Yowshi> now i have to go aznd figure out how to make the ubuntu installer resizae a window partition
<jshriver> Greetings, can someone help me with wget
<Brazucka> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". < This is what I get with the command glxinfo
<ellocomotive> Hello, is there anyone here that can explain to me how to install GTK into linux?  I am trying to add the Aurora engine so I can use a different theme.
<anarki2004> one of my monitors for my dual-display setup is only displaying a black screen right now. I can drag my cursor over it but nothing can be opened in it. I have two seperate x screens running. anybody want to take a crack at this?
<jshriver> Is it possible to get a group of files recursively, but when it recreates the files locally it strips all the leading directory information?
<Brazucka> glxgears > Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Brazucka> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<usr13> DemoOn: Not sure.  Can you provide more details?
<todd_> hey guys, can anyone walk me through changing my login screen background image?
<soreau> Brazucka: Which graphics card model do you have?
<Brazucka> GeForce 8400 for notebook
<Brazucka> soreau: GeForce 8400 for notebook
<soreau> Brazucka: Did you install the driver for it in sys>admin>hardware drivers?
<Brazucka> soreau: Yup!
<paccer> i seem to have pressed a hotkey or something which has left my terminal (with emacs) unresponsive to input - it gives me bell when i try to move cursor around..
<soreau> Brazucka: Did you attempt to install any other driver for it?
<paccer> i could restart terminal, but it seems to happen to me once in a while.. would like to solve this annoyance
<reeeeeesty> whats the difference between nm-applet and network-manager-gnome?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Brazucka, hit any key when you get the blank scrn
<ellocomotive> Hello everyone, I am trying to install the Aurora GTK engine for Ubuntu, but I believe it requires gtk development package?  I'm lost.
<todd_> does anyone know if that is even possible?
<ultraz> soreau: what kind of problem are you having ?
<Brazucka> I was trying to install the one from Nvidia servers, but I am not able to get a prompt.
<reeeeeesty> is network-manager-gnome just the 'debian' name of nm-applet
<crdlb> reeeeeesty: it is the package name, yes
<reeeeeesty> alright, so its the same thing?
<soreau> ultraz: I've no problem. I'm trying to assist Brazucka In fixing his nvidia brokenness
<DemoOn> usr13: i can get till "Try ubuntu with no changes..." then its loading and hang on black screen, when i remove splash i can see a lot of I/O error on device fd0. and there was an error'/init:line 1: cant't open /dev/sr0:no medium found
<crdlb> reeeeeesty: network-manager-gnome contains nm-applet and a few other things
<Brazucka> BluesKaj-Laptop: Nothing happens. Still the blank screen.
<reeeeeesty> alright, tyvm
<dude> Hi!
<todd_> can anyone help me?
<ellocomotive> Hello everyone, I am wondering if someone can walk me through installing Aurora GTK engine for ubuntu, I am VERY new to the terminal window and still am grasping how this all works.
<dude> guys, I have a problem with kdevelop - I can't find grep function
<soreau> Brazucka: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<Brazucka> ERROR: Unable to open Blender window
<Brazucka> soreau: sure.
<coolkeho1> how does ubuntu encrypt home folders
<Brazucka> Let me get it.
<ellocomotive> I don't even know if its possible to install applications without using the terminal.
<timbojimbo> igggimin, you still here?
<ellocomotive> Is it?
<dude> developer from kde channal forwarded me to kdevelope channel and that guys said that it is ubuntu problem
<dude> i want to install kdevelop3. can i do that?
<soreau> ellocomotive: Yes, with synaptic package manager
<coolkeho1> sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<timbojimbo> igggimin, you were right it is a hadware issue. how did you fix that ladies screen?
<coolkeho1> -.-
<dude> coolkeho1, this is very easy......
<guntbert> coolkeho1: with ecryptfs - make *certain* to record the automatically generated passphrase in a place where you can get it (a piece of paper...)
<soreau> ellocomotive: If you're using gnome, you can find it in Sys>Admin
<Brazucka> soreau: There you are > http://www.pastebin.com/m10cba2ec
<ellocomotive> thanks soreau, ill check that out
<coolkeho1> guntbert: how does it get mounted when the users enters their password
<sickly> can someone tell me where the old kernel config file is? im compiling my first kernel
<dude> kdevelop is already the newest version.
<soreau> Brazucka: Well, you certainly have an incompatible nvidia glx module installed. I would recommend you uninstall the driver, then reinstall it
<igggimin> timbojimbo -- heheh, she needs a new computer
<Brazucka> Ok. Should I keep the 185(recommended) or should I change it for the 173?
<soreau> sickly: What do you mean, the old one? You mean the current one?
<sickly> yes
<Brazucka> I have the 190.53 pkg, but I cannot run it.
<soreau> Brazucka: Keep the 185, just completely reinstall it
<guntbert> the password unlocks it too - please read http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<timbojimbo> igggimin, i unplugged the battery and plugged it back in. viola
<Brazucka> Ok. I will be right back.
<soreau> Brazucka: Don't mess with the 190 package, that's probably what messed you up to begin with
<igggimin> yeah?
<igggimin> just a hard reboot?
<blocky> I'm trying to replace all instances of /include/anything/ with empty string in file whoa_script, what's wrong with this? sed -i 's/\/include\/*\///g' whoa_script
<igggimin> that's great!
<Brazucka> May I do it throught synaptic?
<igggimin> I figured you tried that :-)
<Silent> anyone here that can help me with a proxy related issue
<^sn00per^> any one good with grub ? ive got the dreaded error 15 file not found..
<igggimin> I was gonna say - if you can't even get to the BIOS, something's shot
<Brazucka> Brazucka: May I do it throught synaptic? Or should I use the Hardware Drivers Tool
<Brazucka> ?
<crdlb> sickly: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/.config is your current kernel's configuration
<blakkheim> Brazucka: aptitude
<AndyGraybeal> does anyone have a multiseated / multi headed install?
<Trek> Brazucka, what exactly do you need to do through synaptic or the hardware drivers tool?
<AndyGraybeal> i'm wondering if i can do it with KVM/Virsh
<sickly> thank you
<Silent> anyone here that can help me with a proxy related issue please?
<Brazucka> Trek: Remove Nvidia drivers
<ellocomotive> Does anyone here know how to install gtk engines into ubuntu?  I'm having some trouble (thanks soreau)
<igggimin> Pulling the battery didn't do diddley on the HP or Toshiba's I dealt with
<Trek> Brazucka, wouldn't that be under hardware drivers?
<Brazucka> blakkheim: Would mind telling me the commands, please?
<Pici> blocky: sed -i 's/\/include\/.*\///g' whoa_script
<blakkheim> Brazucka: to install something? might want to learn some aptitude basics.. man aptitude
<DemoOn> can anyone help me?
<DemoOn> with bootable usb
<Trek> Demo0n, sure.  whats the issue?
<Brazucka> blakkheim: to remove. All I know it apt-get instal app-you-need
<DemoOn> Trek: i can get till "Try ubuntu with no changes..." then its loading and hang on black screen, when i remove splash i can see a lot of I/O error on device fd0. and there was an error'/init:line 1: cant't open /dev/sr0:no medium found
<Trek> Demo0n, that means your device is messedc
<mrmcq2u> Hi, I am trying to use the livecd to move files from my previous ubuntu installation onto an external disk so that I can reinstall.. I keep getting permission denied when I try and copy.. Is there anything I can do to save the files?
<blakkheim> Brazucka: again, man aptitude
<raul_> I use only Ubuntu 9.10 on my computer, but I would like to install another OS. Does anyone know a program to resize the Ubuntu' space on HD? Is Parted Magic a good one?
<igggimin> mrmcq2u: are you using nautilus or a command line?
<mrmcq2u> nautilus
<igggimin> you have to have sudo access
<igggimin> go to terminal and type sudo -i
<Trek> Silent, don't randomly PM people
<timbojimbo> how do you type in exponents
<igggimin> then navigate to the folder on the drive and us cp to copy the folders
<ellocomotive> Is there anyone here that can walk me through Aurora GTK engine installation?
<wirechief__> BluesKaj heres line to firmware:  http://forum.novatech.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15068
<Brazucka> blakkheim: How do I find the right package name to remove with aptitude remove?
<mrmcq2u> rightright and then just launch nautilus from terminal?
<DemoOn> Trek: any idea?
<dude> i like ubuntu when it support my dell vostro 1015 laptop and i hate it at the same time when kdevelop4 does not support grep function.
<blakkheim> Brazucka: how would i know that? you're the one who wants to remove it.
<Brazucka> blakkheim: Man, you are so sweet.
<wirechief__> BluesKaj-Laptop heres link to rtl8192 firmware http://forum.novatech.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15068
<Trek> Demo0n, an I/O error usually means your device is damaged in some way, have you tried through another USB stick?
<igggimin> Brazucka: maybe try your synaptic package manager
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, i had to go away for 1 hour
<Brazucka> blakkheim: Sweet like an Oak tree.
<ellocomotive> Can anyone here help me install a theme engine?
<blakkheim> !attitude | Brazucka
<ubottu> Brazucka: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blocky> Pici thanks but I should have specified some lines are /include/anything/important and I would like it to leave the important, while removing /include/anything/
<igggimin> search for the apps that are installed
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, the liveusb is bad done OR your bios is too old
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief__, thanks :)
<petsounds> ellocomotive, aurora?
<igggimin> I"m sure there's a command line to show the apps you have installed but I forget what it is
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, Ubuntu tries to use a cd but you are using a pendrive
<ellocomotive> petsounds yep!
<blakkheim> igggimin: dpkg --get-selections
<Brazucka> ubottu: I know ubottu. And I really appreciate that. I was just asking.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: but it using usb, after that i dont know what is he doing :/
<petsounds> ellocomotive, try         sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-aurora
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, you can try building the liveusb again
<igggimin> you can always type sudo apt-get remove and type the first few letters and then tab through the choices of the remainders
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: that wont help, ive tried
<ellocomotive> Petsounds, ok cool trying it now
<mrmcq2u> igggimin - thanks, your a lifesaver :)
<igggimin> blakkheim: nice :-) I'll try to remember that
<Nitsuga> DemoOn, or test it on a newer computer if you have one
<igggimin> awesome mrmcq2u!
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: and if it goes on newer pc?
<Trek> Demo0n, try another USB stick and build the live image to that new USB stick
<Trek> Nitsuga: if it goes on a newer PC, then we tracked the issue back to your older computer's hardware/bios/stuff
<DemoOn> Trek: i tried at school and it was going
<peter_> how can i use ram hibernation on netbook?
<Brazucka> That is what I did > sudo aptitude remove nvidia (hope it is right)
<vallhalla81> hey there how can i change to openbox from ther command line
<Brazucka> After that I will try sudo aptitude install nvidia
<peter_> when is coming ubuntu 10?
<Guest44232> i wanna learn to compile
<ellocomotive> Petsounds, it says "E: could not get lock /ivar/lib/dpkg/lock ...
<vallhalla81> peter_: april
<Nitsuga> Trek, it seems that the live usb is trying to access /dev/sr0 but since the OS is runing on a pendrive /dev/sr0 is not available
<xangua> peter_: in 2010 :S
<petsounds> ellocomotive, close synaptic package manager
<peter_> what will be new?
<Trek> Nitsuga, then could the issue be tracked back to a glitch in the image?
<Guest44232> a new GUI
<jp_> hi guys, lirc worked when configuring the remote, but when I launch irw it won't show any output text with the buttons that are being pressed, any ideas?
<peter_> gnome?
<Trek> !ot | Guest44232
<ubottu> Guest44232: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nitsuga> i don't know how the liveusb works, but DemoOn said that it was working with unetbootin
<guntbert> !lucid | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<cribbon> Hello, probably a simple question. I just installed an ubuntu server but it turned out the cable i had connected to my local network didnt work so i skipped configuring it right then. How do i configure it now from terminal ? (It is just connected to a router and should simply get it's adress via DHCP )
<peter_> okey
<ellocomotive> Petsounds, ah, newbie mistake, sorry.  now it says couldn't find package
<Nitsuga> Trek, i don't know how the liveusb works, but DemoOn said that it was working with unetbootin
<idespinner> cribbon, yes, it should be dhcp
<Yowshilaptop> ok anyone here know how to get gparted on this live cd to resize an ntfs partition?
<ellocomotive> petsounds, so Im assuming i need to "get install", something along those lines right?
<peter_> anyway you can create bootable USB with ultraiso
<siva> cribbon, try dhclient
<Trek> Nitsuga, i've used unetbootin, never had issues... perhaps it botched the install or he's using a not 100% complete ISO file?
<guntbert> cribbon: or see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<petsounds> ellocomotive, humm.. i think i have .deb package for aurora.
<Gumby> can anyone tell me why Brasero gives me the message "Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins" When trying to burn an iso? I've done some searching but have yet to find a solution, only a LOT of ppl with the same problem all the way back to 8.04
<Nitsuga> Trek, with unetbootin it works, but with liveusb.creator it doesn't
<idespinner> issues with unetbootin ive seen are with the target computer and sometimes the usb drive...
<cribbon> Working, thanks all =)
<peter_> with ultraiso you just open iso and press burn image on usb key
<Trek> Nitsuga, interesting...
<petsounds> ellocomotive, try this one http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/UBUNTU/Themes/gtk2-engines-aurora_i386.deb
<DemoOn> wierd
<Guest71295> is there any manual that can help the noobs?
<Nitsuga> so the buug may be in liveusb-creator
<jrib> Guest71295: help.ubuntu.com
<Guest71295> sweet
<DemoOn> Nitsuga: it goes well on my schools pc...
<Nitsuga> Guest71295, also we're writing one for the next release. It will be complete in April
<Gumby> brasero seems to be the biggest piece of junk out there.  Why does Ubuntu use it as its default burning program?
<i3inary> hi guys, i just restored a backup to my current installation and i overwrote my /boot directory.  the backup was from a different hardware configuration.  im pretty sure my grub is messed up.  i currently have full gui and terminal capabilities since i have not rebooted it yet can someone tell me how to determine what drive i am booting from and the command to rebuild my grub?
<Guest71295> i heard about that
<ellocomotive> petsounds, installing now thanks SO MUCH
<jp_> any ideas?
<wirechief__> BluesKaj-Laptop you have to use sudo su so you are root when you compile that firmware not sure why.
<Guest71295> will it be in other languages?
<petsounds> ellocomotive, you're welcome :)
<Trek> Nitsuga, Demo0n, did you check the MD5 checksums on the image(s) before trying to write to the device?
<ellocomotive> petsounds, I haven't had Ubuntu for two days yet, by the way, awesome handle.
<guntbert> jp_: about what?
<ellocomotive> petsounds, where can i learn about installation basics?
<jp_> lirc worked when configuring the remote, but when I launch irw it won't show any output text with the buttons that are being pressed, any ideas?
<Guest71295> i want to learn to compile
<px97aa> Hello everyone
<petsounds> ellocomotive, ubuntu pocket guide? http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<DemoOn> Guest71295: use gentoo
<suigeneris> !hi | px97aa
<ubottu> px97aa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> !compile | Guest71295 This may help to get started
<ubottu> Guest71295 This may help to get started: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nitsuga> Guest71295, will be in all the languages that Ubuntu supports
<Guest71295> thanks
<ellocomotive> petsounds, thanks a ton dude, I was gonna go crazy for awhile lol
<petsounds> ellocomotive, have fun mate :)
<^sn00per^> can anyone point me the  way to grub2 Image with rawrite ?
<LateralForce> does anyone know how to connect to a windows machine with remote desktop viewer? what needs to be done on the windows box?
<DemoOn> Is there any other ways how can i make live usb, so if i made changes on usb it will be saved after reboot?
<px97aa> Okay my question is I just installed windows 7 after a frustrating attempt with kubuntu 9.10. BUT i cannot stay like this and need to go back. The only thing that stopped me was I was unable to install Kubuntu using raid 0. Now ive done some reading and have figured out that i would have to use fakeraid or softraid. I think I will go with softraid but need to know do I set my bios to raid or to ide
<peter_> anybody connect PC with mobile in ubuntu 9.10?
<iceroot> LateralForce: enable remote access there (##windows  for windows-support)
<Nitsuga> LateralForce, install any VNC viewer
<KegHead>  64 MB 64MB nVidia GF GeForce 2 MX400 PCI Video Card/help
<Nitsuga> LateralForce, sorry, any VNC server
<iceroot> Nitsuga: Rdesktop is much better then vnc
<px97aa> My other question is how come windows 7 supported my raid where as Kubuntu is unable to support it
<kholby> Hello.  Using 9.10, wireless network, trying to share internet with Vista machine via crossover.  Enabled sharing on wired connection.  When I click the network to connect, it says connection established, but when I look it's still not connected.  Network manager says the network's never been used.
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anybody help me install GRUB to a USB stick? It should be able to boot a custom image
<iceroot> px97aa: alternate cd is supporting raid at installation
<Nitsuga> iceroot, but LateralForce wants to connect to a Windows machine using Ubuntu
<Guest71295> whats the differences between compiling and deb packages?
<iceroot> Nitsuga: and ubuntu has a rdesktop client as LateralForce said
<Nitsuga> LateralForce, also you can install rdesktop to use the built-in Windows remote desktop. Install rdesktop and tsclient and run tsclient
<iceroot> Nitsuga: he just wanted to know how to enable rdesktop on windows
<guntbert> Nitsuga: its called terminal server client
<Nitsuga> yes it is
<LateralForce> Nitsuga, but i should be able to connect with Remote Desktop Viewer?
<iceroot> Nitsuga: are you not listening? there is rdesktop in windows. just have to enable it, no need for a installation on windows-side
<iplaythisgame> I installed Unr to my acer laptop. Im having problems with the click recognition on the ui icons.  Aspire 5315
<ShawnRisk> Somehow the dock at the bottom of the screen has disappeared and not sure how to bring this back.  Anyone know how?
<ellocomotive> petsounds, trying to install a theme from deviantart, now its saying can't install directory over directory...Any ideas?
<Nitsuga> iceroot, sorry, there is someone with a similar question in ubuntu-es and I confused both :$
<Brazucka> I came to say thank you very much for all the kind help. I am able to run Blender now. Thanks a lot.
<kholby> Hello.  Using 9.10, wireless network, trying to share internet with Vista machine via crossover.  Enabled sharing on wired connection.  When I click the network to connect, it says connection established, but when I look it's still not connected.  Network manager says the network's never been used.
<ellocomotive> petsounds, I'm assuming its because I have an older file there already, if so, how do I remove it?
<KegHead> Help!/ 64 MB 64MB nVidia GF GeForce 2 MX400 PCI Video Card
<petsounds> ellocomotive, can you give me a link to the theme you want to install?
<sidney_>  I installed LXDE in a multi boot system and opted to save grub to hd01 command sudo upgrade-grub dosen't work
<Trek> KegHead, we need more details with what you need help with, just saying your graphics card doesn't get you help in the slightest, you need to elaborate on your issues
<ellocomotive> petsounds, here you go, thanks again: http://amadme.deviantart.com/art/T3K-103862094?offset=30#comments
<KegHead> TREK: anyone used this card/, if so any issues?
<Viking667> hi all.
<iplaythisgame> Im having click recognition issues with ubuntu netbook remix.  Specifically the new ui.  Anyone seen similar?
<ellocomotive> I think its hilarious that the community/service that comes from Ubuntu is free but kicks so much more ass.  Thanks everyone!!!
<Brazucka> What I did was to install the 190.53 pkg from Nvidia. It looks like that I had installed 185 via Hardware Drivers, but the system had also a 190.42 version conflicting one to each other. The 190.53 solved the question. Have a nice week. Best regards.
<Brazucka> Bye bye.
<jonzbcc> Hi, I'm awesomely confused -- can someone please tell me: is it bad to have /home on its own partition (say 200GB) and / on its own partition (say 30 GB) ?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<kholby> Hello.  Using 9.10, wireless network, trying to share internet with Vista machine via crossover.  Enabled sharing on wired connection.  When I click the network to connect, it says connection established, but when I look it's still not connected.  Network manager says the network's never been used.
<px97aa> ANother quick question. After I ahve downloaded an ISO file. How would I go about running it off boot from an external hard drive. Would I just move it to the root of the drive and set bios to boot off USB?
<jrib> jonzbcc: no, that's a good setup
<Tetracomm> I just wanted to tell you that I found a decent audio composer for linux called Renoise.
<Tetracomm> :)
<Tetracomm> After all this time.
<Viking667> Renoise? That's the one that's not free, isn't it?
<WAawaawEE> how do you boot to the ubuntu terminal before it starts
<WAawaawEE> i get to my desktop and i have a background and NOTHING ELSE =[
<WAawaawEE> i need to reinstall the desktop
<Viking667> hm.
<jonzbcc> jrib: I just ran an app "simple backup" -- after a while of waiting, I started getting error messages "the filesystem 'root file system' is full"
<Guest71295> Tetracom there are other 2
<Guest71295> lmms
<jrib> jonzbcc: probably because you were backnig up your /home to the smaller partition
<jonzbcc> disk usage analyzer reveeals that its full (100%) and the largest thing inside of it is home directory (90%)
<petsounds> ellocomotive, the theme is working here. humm. maybe you need to delete T3K in /usr/share/themes and reinstall it again. don't forget to open nautilus with gksu nautilus :)
<KegHead> Driver info/ 64 MB 64MB nVidia GF GeForce 2 MX400 PCI Video Card
<Guest71295> and ardour
<jonzbcc> jrib: I was trying to backup my home directory into a 1 TB external drive
<jrib> jonzbcc: right, so just make sure you select the right location
<ellocomotive> petsounds, I am 100 percent willing to do all that but I don't know how to delete it, or even what nautilus is:(  I'm sorry!!
<jonzbcc> jrib:  I thought, for a second, that maybe what happened was the 1TB system is mount on / and so there was some confusion
<kholby> Has anyone had any problems with Internet connection sharing on 9.10?
<jrib> jonzbcc: well did you find the backup?
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, also make shure to unckeck the option that backups on home directory if bacckup location isn't available
<duffydack> rsync -av --exclude='.gvfs' /home/jonzbcc /media/1tb-drive
<jonzbcc> no, there's no backup to be found on the 1000 TB drive
<Viking667> duffydack: why exclude .gvfs? What's that?
<DemoOn> Shoud there be on bootable usb "file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed or it doesnt change anything?
<petsounds> ellocomotive, nautilus is your file browser like windows explorer. open terminal and type gksu nautilus and then go to /usr/share/themes and delete T3K
<Nitsuga> Viking667, the fuse mounted filesystem (samba shares for example)
<alex98> holaaa
<jrib> jonzbcc: right, so that tells you you backed up somewhere else...
<duffydack> Viking667, because it spits out an error if you try to copy it,  its not needed anyway, so why bother
<alex98> udhkjgfriwohj
<alex98> jgkreltghkhitoghn+ǵkhtg
<alex98> kgjm,fvcdfg+
<ellocomotive> petsounds, thanks so much.  Working on it now.
<alex98> fkg
<jrib> alex98: stop
<FloodBot2> alex98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonzbcc> so then I rebooted (thinking that maybe `simple backup` gzipped everything into the /tmp folder, with plans of moving it to its final location -- so I figured a reboot might clear that /tmp directory) -- now I'm at xdm and it says "install error, gnome was not setup correctly ...etc" -
<Viking667> alex98: go kill your cat.
<guntbert> Viking667: thats not necessary
<WAawaawEE> How do you boot into the ubuntu terminal before it loads? I get to my desktop and see the background, but nothing else. I need to reinstall the desktop I guess...
<jonzbcc> jrib: right, so I was looking for it, but can't find it. - i'm going to go boot off a live CD and see if I can find the backup.
<jrib> jonzbcc: ok
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, it may be on a hidden folder
<moos3> how can i fix a broken libstdc++6
<Viking667> wawawawa: see if you can find one of those icons at the login screen that allowsy ou to set your desktop.
<Viking667> it's not obvious, but may look like "Session"
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: the backup? in a hidden foler on the external drive?
<KegHead> adios
<Viking667> I haven't used gdm for a while
<Viking667> whoops.
<kholby> Has anyone had any problems with Internet connection sharing on 9.10?
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, in a hidden folder in you home
<WAawaawEE> it jumps straight to the desktop and its blank...
<WAawaawEE> there's no session manager anymore
<Viking667> WAawaawEE: sorry, that was to you.
<WAawaawEE> =]
<Viking667> what, so you don't even get a chance to type your username and password?
<kassykillerface> where can i edit my privacy settings for Adobe Flash in firefox
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, try logging in in a tty and running du * -sH | less
<ellocomotive> petsounds, you kick ass dude
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, try logging in in a tty and running du .* -sH | less
<Nitsuga> with the .
<ellocomotive> petsounds, I'm not seeing the TS3K folder here though.
<Nitsuga> it will show you the usage of each hiden folder in your home
<WAawaawEE> i got a popup that says apt authentication issue
<WAawaawEE> it tries to update and nothing happens after
<WAawaawEE> then it goes back to a desktop with only a wallpaper
<ace721> Can someone help with a VPN question? I want to run Ktorrent through a VPN only. If the connection fails I don't want it to use my default connection. Is there any way to do this?
<WAawaawEE> everything was running fine before :O
<kassykillerface> i cant get my webcam to work on blogtv
<blakkheim> ace721: ssh+screen+rtorrent :)
<petsounds> ellocomotive, ok let me check it first
<hellyeah> hey
<ace721> blakkheim, I don't understand.. sorry
<hellyeah> how to check reiserfs
<Guest71295> is there any guid to learn to compile but in spanish?
<Guest71295> guide
<Pici> Guest71295: Best to ask in #ubuntu-es
<hellyeah> it wanms me
<hellyeah> Partition /dev/sda1 is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it
<Viking667> and is /dev/sda1 your root partition?
<Guest71295> ok thanks i didn't know it exists
<guntbert> hellyeah: never fsck a mounted partition
<petsounds> ellocomotive, it's in ~/.themes
<Nitsuga> ace721, SSH to the VPN, run screen, and run rtorrent inside screen
<hellyeah> guntbert,
<hellyeah> i want to check root partition
<dan_> How do I get something like microsoft word on ubuntu?
<Nitsuga> this way if you disconnect from ssh rtorrent will not be killed
<dan_> cos gedit doesn't have spellcheck
<hellyeah> how can i mount it with read premission
<guntbert> hellyeah: use a live CD
<Pici> dan_: You should already have Openoffice Writer installed
<Fill23> i have a problem with betlbee, after i installed it i can't start it, how to configure it?
<Nitsuga> dan_, use OpenOffice Writer
<dan_> oh
<ace721> Nitsuga, Sorry, I'm still a little new at this. I don't know how to do that
<kholby> Has anyone had any problems with Internet connection sharing on 9.10?
<ellocomotive> petsounds, so its not in usr/share/themes?
<dan_> where is openoffice writer?
<petsounds> ellocomotive, no sorry :)
<Nitsuga> ace721, ok, no problem. we confused VPN with VPS
<dan_> nvm got it
<ellocomotive> petsounds, ok  another newbie question, how do i get to the "~"directory?
<mneptok> ellocomotive: cd ~/
<ellocomotive> petsounds, sorry if this is getting silly
<guntbert> ellocomotive: just cd - its your home dir
<petsounds> ellocomotive, ctrl-H in yout home folder
<Nitsuga> ace721, Virtual Private Network with Virtual Private Server
<Chetic> I get no input or output in Skype. The only device I can choose is PulseAudio Server. Help?
<Cascade_> http://www.getmepagerank.com/ - new programming forum - Join!
<moos3> anyone know how to repair libstdc++6?
<guntbert> petsounds: why ctrl+h ?
<ace721> Nitsuga, so do I need to install something?
<jp_> can somebody help me to make the apple remote work on my apple tv on intrepid? it works flawlessly without any effort (just installing lirc and lirc-x) on hardy, jaunty and karmic, any idea on why it won't work on Intrepid? Please help me, been hours trying to make it work! thanks.
<Fill23> anyone using bitlbee here?
<tensorized> Hey, I have a Asus P4S800D-x Motherboard with onboard soundcard but Ubuntu has no sound. I have no clue on which driver to install since I am new to linux.
<petsounds> guntbert, to show hidden file :)
<funkycat90210> can't wait until April for 10.04, I've decided on using win(blows) v7 as a terminal to vmware ubuntu until I can use a stable 8.04 that supports the integrated intel graphics chip of their new processors
<kholby> Has anyone had any problems with Internet connection sharing on 9.10?
<ace721> Nitsuga, I'm sorry if I sound stupid. I just don't understand
<richm4n> hey everyone. How do I set PATH?
<ellocomotive> all, I guess this is what old people feel like when using a computer for the first time
<lithper2_> i'm using a program that's asking me for my sound device. i'm using ubuntu with pulseaudio, and i can't find the device for audio in /dev. any ideas?
<funkycat90210> RichiH, export PATH=/a/b/c:$PATH
<deletet> hy what do i neet for this error>> flvtool2:2:in `require'
<guntbert> petsounds: but the question was another one I think...
<richm4n> thanks funkycat90210: how do I set that in a config file?
<ellocomotive> petsounds, found it thanks!  reinstalling now
<tensorized> Looked on google but didn't make me a bit smarter
<RobertH1> Hello. Laptop with Karmic and an Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) sound card, Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device [152d:0753]. I cannot get the mic to work.
<Nitsuga> ace721, anyway, I don't have the answer to the question
<RobertH1> Would appreciate some help. I already tried different options for snd-hda-intel (model=laptop,model=laptop-micsense,..)
<funkycat90210> richm4n, which config file?
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: I'm booted into the laptop from a CD  -- I tried `du ./* -sH | sort -r | less` and the biggest stuff (coming up at the top) is music folder contents.
<ace721> Nitsuga, thank you for trying
<funkycat90210> richm4n, you can edit ~/.bashrc and put that there so it does that when you start your shell
<richm4n> funkycat90210, I don't know. That's the question ;-)
<ellocomotive> petsounds, FANTASTIC
<funkycat90210> richm4n, you can save people time by backing up a few steps and start with what you're trying to accomplish
<ellocomotive> petsounds, I would bake ya a cake and send it through your printer if I could, thanks a million!!!!
<deletet> need this flvtool2:2:in `require' what to do?
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, that command was for running in the installed os
<asathoor> hi - I'm trying to install netbook remix on a hp mini - but there is a fault on the ntfs drive...
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, fron the liveCD you can use baobab to know which is the biggest folder
<hellyeah> how to check reiserfs file system
<asathoor> so I cannot partition the ntfs drive
<petsounds> ellocomotive, np mate :)
<jakiw> How do I format a a Bootable USB-Stick
<Maletor> Can anybody connect to ftp://ethan-rpi.homeserver.com (my active ftp server) because I can from school but not from behind dd-wrt at home?
<guntbert> Maletor: not here please
<jakiw> How do I format my USB-Stick, so it will be bootable
<richm4n> funkycat90210 ... counts to 10 ... this is a chat room. We ascertain context as we go don't we? I've tried for about 1/2 hour to achieve this simple task - adding to the PATH. All the advice is to set it in /etc/.profile but in 9.10 that's just a script ending in 'umask 022'. And yet, if I type 'set' into bash I get about 100 lines. Where are they all set?
<jakiw> How do I format an USB-Stick
<HonkingRedPanda> Does Ubuntu come with a FTP client? or can anyone tell me a good one
<Fill23> how to kill process?
<Fill23> i have a vlc freezed
<Trek> HonkingRedPanda: it comes with a command line ftp system. try looking at FileZilla
<jakiw> How do I format an USB-Stick
<asathoor> there are many ftp clients
<Trek> Fill23: in terminal, killall vlc
<asathoor> I use filezilla
<Nitsuga> jakiw, do you want it to boot in Ubuntu?
<Nitsuga> jakiw, you can use the Ubuntu LiveUSB creator. If you want the usb stck to boot into any other OS you can use UNetBootin
<cuatrobrazos> SOIS ESPAÑOLES
<Fill23> Trek, thx
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !boot | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jakiw> Nitsuga thx
<Trek> !es | cuatrobrazos
<ubottu> cuatrobrazos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dieter|> I'm trying to create an extras swap space in a file. swapon filename just says 'Cannot allocate memory'. what am i doing wrong?
<RobertH1> Internal microphone doesn't work on Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family), Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device [152d:0753]. What else could I try?
<cuatrobrazos> VIVIS EN ESPAÑA
<jonzbcc> richm4n: what are you trying to do? maybe I can help
<nightfrog> HonkingRedPanda: go to Places and then Connect to Server... dont need to install a client
<cuatrobrazos> ALGUIEN ES TONTO
<guntbert> cuatrobrazos: stop please
<ticko> whats a good system monitor that will tell you temps and everything?
<blakkheim> ticko: lm_sensors
<guntbert> !es > cuatrobrazos
<ubottu> cuatrobrazos, please see my private message
<ticko> blakkheim: ty
<richm4n> hi jonzbcc, I'm trying to install ruby and rails but it says 'You don't have /home/richard/.gem/ruby/1.8/bin in your PATH'. Can you help?
<nightfrog> ticko: gkrellm can. but you need to setup lmsensors before you can get your temps
<toader> Hi, i am running 15 python program in parallel. Could anybody help to take a look "top" output to see if it is CPU bound, or IO bound? as the scaleup of my parallel program is not good. thanks a lot. http://imagebin.ca/img/9Bg99oB.png
<Wandergeselle> i am trying to install google earth in terminal..How do i accept EULA?
<deletet> need this flvtool2:2:in `require' what to do?
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: baobab reveals the same thing it did before I had rebooted: the /home direcotry is biggest, nad te biggest pocket of space in the /home directory is a tar in one of the user's ~/downloads directory. (its not my backup) --
<SwedeMike> toader: cpu bound.
<jrib> Wandergeselle: tab, space, enter are good things to try
<jakiw> Nitsuga I tried it, but the program says, bevore it can make the Stick I have to format it, but when I click on format nothing happens
<guntbert> richm4n: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails ?
<Wandergeselle> i will try thx..
<jrib> jonzbcc: don't look in /home
<toader> SwedeMike: how do you see it is cpu bound? i dont know how to read it
<richm4n> thx guntbert I'll take a look - does it tell how to set PATH?
<richm4n> yes it does... thanks guntbert
<jonzbcc> richm4n: I don't know anything about rails (or ruby) but path is just a matter of: PATH=$PATH:/new/path/:/new/stuff/:/example/
<SwedeMike> toader: no time spent in %id(le) or %wa(iting)
<guntbert> richm4n: you're welcome :-)
<jonzbcc> jrib: where should I be looking? /home is showing up as blatantly red in the chart.
<jakiw> My USB-Creator doesnt work...it says I need to format the device, but when I click format nothing happens!
<jrib> jonzbcc: but /home is a separate partition and you don't care about it
<jrib> jonzbcc: so, ignore it in baobab and look at the largest things other than /home
<ticko> where do i get lm_sensors...ihave the tarball but forgot how to make install and i cant find it in apt-get
<ticko> do i need a new source?
<komputes> jakiw: try formatting it as FAT32 using gparted first
<jrib> ticko: sensors is in the repositories.  No tarball...
<jrib> !sensors | ticko
<ubottu> ticko: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jrib> !away > The_ManU_212_afk
<ubottu> The_ManU_212_afk, please see my private message
<komputes> jakiw: what happens is that even when it does format it, usb-creator does not give any user feedback, so after pressing format once, simply wait...
<ticko> nm i found it i had _ instead of -
<Nitsuga> dieter|, did you initialize it?
<Nitsuga> dieter|, use mkswap "file"
<dieter|> Nickmman, yes
<toni00x> hello... im new to ubuntu and to linux i need some help pls i have screen resultation 800x600 i need have it 1280x1000something i cannot find drivers for my nvidia... anyone could help me?
<dieter|> i did
<jrib> !nvidia > toni00x
<ubottu> toni00x, please see my private message
<jrib> !fixres > toni00x
<blakkheim>  /quit
<toni00x> jrid: i dont know anything about linux im new...
<toader> SwedeMike: but it is only 1.7%us
<jakiw> Hikomputes thats what i did...ill try gparted now
<jonzbcc> jrib: its showing that / is only 13% full
<njbair> if I dd a 4db image to a 16gb drive, will I be able to use  the rest of the space on the bigger drive?
<jrib> jonzbcc: didn't you say your error said / was full before?
<jonzbcc> jrib: (this is, of course) from a liveboot, and I'm looking at / as a mounted drive
<jonzbcc> jrib: yeah -- so, I'm at a loss
<SwedeMike> toader: yes, but all your processes are nice:d (see NI column), so they end up in the %ni(ced)
<jonzbcc> jrib: I would say, okay I'll just boot back in now, then (if its not full) -- but, like I said xdm shows me an error "gnome not setup properly" or something
<px97aa> iceroot: Installing the ALT cd like you said. Detected raid I wanna wipe the whole disk so should i use Guided or Guided with LVM
<jrib> jonzbcc: are you sure you are checking the mounted location?
<Guest_75215>   © [ if i had a beautiful body .... ] © 
<toni00x> hello... im new to ubuntu and to linux i need some help pls i have screen resultation 800x600 i need have it 1280x1000something i cannot find drivers for my nvidia... anyone could help me?
<px97aa> basically my question is what is LVM
<jrib> toni00x: did you read the information ubottu sent you?
<px97aa> LVM or No LVM?
<turbowei> Is there a mono/moonlight repo in launchpad?
<chris|> allways LVM
<toni00x> jrid: i read it but u dont know what to do.. second day on linux....
<toader> SwedeMike: what does it mean nice?
<jcole> are there any command line ldap authorization (not query) clients? i want to simply validate a username/password combination
<duffydack> njbair, I`d use clonezilla for that myself..  I dont think dd will fill it and grow the filesystem...
<px97aa> Okay chris
<px97aa> will do
<eremite> I have two questions.  How do I open a file that is in japanese fonts if I dont have that letter on my keyboard, and second, how can I play the contents of an entire folder in mplayer/vlc/movie player from the terminal without typing the path of each file?
<jrib> toni00x: do what the web page tells you to do
<SwedeMike> toader: it means the priority level of the process. The higher nice number, the lower the priority.
<guntbert> jonzbcc: if you are on live CD now then your HD might not be mounted at all - so it wont show up in baoab or with du
<toni00x> jrid: i read it but english its not my first languege and these it looks like japanese to me...
<jakiw> komputes how do i use gparted? When I start it, I just see the normal partitions, not the USB-Stick
<dieter|> is there a way to control the built-in swap functionality? It seems to use just 265 out of 1024 MB in the swap partition.
<jrib> toni00x: what is your first language?
<jonzbcc> yeah, there's two partitions mounted: /home is mounted as /media/84r795923023 and / is mounted as /media/98892sdfkijfd (i'm giving an example)
<andreas__> hey
<komputes> jakiw: look at the pull down in the top right
<Trek> !hi | andre_
<toni00x> jrid: greek... but on greek room of ubuntu they dont know more than me,.. hahaha
<ubottu> andre_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chris|> px97aa, LVM gives you more advanced features and controll over your storage, like on the fly resizing of partitions, partitions across multiple harddrives, and so on
<Trek> !hi | andreas_  whoops sorry
<ubottu> andreas_  whoops sorry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<komputes> !gparted | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<chris|> px97aa, it has no negative sideeffects, so there is no reason not to use it
<px97aa> Chris: Okay Well i selected LVM and am just running the install now
<jonzbcc> the /home mount is supposedly full (which doesn't make sense cuz its a 200GB partition)
<jonzbcc> the / mount is supposedly 30% full
<guntbert> jonzbcc: then please type df -h in the console to see how full the partitions are
<DemoOn> Anybody uses gentoo too?I have problem with grub?
<jakiw> komputes should I use ext4 or is ext3 better?
<komputes> jakiw: neither, FAT32
<toni00x> jrib: can u give me instructions what to do step by step?
<jrib> toni00x: sorry, trying to multitask atm
<Trek> komputes: fail for the Linux filesystem
<dieter|> DemoOn, /join #gentoo
<komputes> Trek: sorry/
<toni00x> :/
<DemoOn> dieter|: they arent using grub2
<px97aa> Well it seems to have sucessfully partioned the disk
<komputes> Trek: FAT32 because jakiw is using usb-creator
<jakiw> komputes: I get an error
<px97aa> looking good so far I wish this was done in the regular installer
<Trek> komputes: ah
<toni00x> hello... im new to ubuntu and to linux i need some help pls i have screen resultation 800x600 i need have it 1280x1000something i cannot find drivers for my nvidia... anyone could help me?
<komputes> jakiw: what is the error? is the drive unmounted?
<jakiw> komputes: Its on german, but ill try to translate
<sysdoc> Hey guys, I have an Intel pro NIC that does not always start at boot... Anyone have a solution for this appears that it is using the e1000e driver
<KB1JWQ> sysdoc: I blame networkmanager.
<DemoOn> wich command is for finding os, there was a command to update smthing
<LateralForce> !nvidia | toni00x
<ubottu> toni00x: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jakiw> komputes It deleted the last partition successfull, but when creating the new partition...it says something about an empty partition=
<Red_HamsterX> KB1JWQ, is there a big list of known issues with Network Manager?
<jakiw> komputes no
<Liptibilly> hello
<jakiw> komputes It says it is an unknown partition table
<KB1JWQ> Red_HamsterX: Yes, there's a comprehensive list.
<LateralForce> !hi | Liptibilly
<ubottu> Liptibilly: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jonzbcc> okay, this is what df -ah reveals on the laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381831/
<toader> SwedeMike: but why it is 95.7%ni ? it it a percentage?
<Red_HamsterX> KB1JWQ, I mean something other than the ug tracker. Something informal.
<KB1JWQ> Red_HamsterX: "NetworkManager."  There, you've got the list.
<komputes> jakiw: if it asks you to chose a partition table chose MSDOS
<jakiw> komputes why? isnt there a better one?
<guntbert> jonzbcc: /dev/sda5 is full
<komputes> jakiw: the usb-creator key must be FAT32
<Red_HamsterX> KB1JWQ, I was being serious. I'd really like to know more about why everyone seems to hate it.
<Trek> jakiw: just trust us, use MSDOS
<Liptibilly> I don't good speak english
<jonzbcc> the /media/e... is the /home partition. the /media/8... is the root partition
<Liptibilly> I'm belgien
<Liptibilly> ciao
<Trek> jakiw, MSDOS partitiontable is understood by most PCs
<hellyeah> hey
<KB1JWQ> Red_HamsterX: It stomps hardcoded configuration, assumign it knows better than you what it wants.
<komputes> Trek: "just trust us" hehehe
<jakiw> komputes Trek just wanted to know why
<KB1JWQ> Red_HamsterX: It works inconsistently.
<guntbert> !who | jonzbcc
<jakiw> Trek A, thx
<hellyeah> i want to check reiserfs partition
<Trek> lol
<ubottu> jonzbcc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hellyeah> someone hear men ?
<SwedeMike> toader: yes? the percentage point indicates that.
<KB1JWQ> Red_HamsterX: I only use it for wireless, the rest of it can sod off and leave me alone.
<hiexpo> did an upgrade this am now my facebook pidgin is not working keep getting the facebook captcha /// i noticed it upgraded pidgin in the upgrades
<Red_HamsterX> KB1JWQ, I already know about these things (given that its source is fully tagged with RedHat copyrights, I'm not surprised)
<komputes> jakiw: even usb-creator formats as FAT
<Trek> hellyeah, we hear you we just don't necessarily know an answer for you
<Trek> !repeat | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<funkycat90210> is there a way to allow a non-root user the ability to listen on port 80?
<SwedeMike> toader: you have 8 cores and each line indicates how much time that core spends in different state or process priority handling
<jakiw> komputes Trek If I write it like this, will it highlight for both of u?
<asathoor> ok, I found out what to do ... had to use Vista in order to resize the disks ... then a new partition can be created for ubuntu
<Red_HamsterX> KB1JWQ, so its main problem is that it causes problems by being obtrusive, rather than geuinely helpful?
<Red_HamsterX> problem/fault
<jonzbcc> guntbert: I was speaking two thwo or three people helping me. I can single them out again, I suppose
<komputes> jakiw: yes, you did it well
<hellyeah> how to mount reiserfs partition with read access
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: any clue what I should try? http://paste.ubuntu.com/381831/
<guntbert> jonzbcc: problem is: when you don't use your partner's  nick  he may not see your answer (we are reading sevearl channels usually)
<jakiw> Trek komputes No it says: mkdosfs -F32 -v -n
<ruggero> list
<toader> SwedeMike: so, 96.7%ni means that 96.7% time spend in nice ?
<jcole> arand: :)
<jakiw> komputes Trek No it says: mkdosfs -F32 -v -n
<ruggero> list
<Trek> jakiw, we see it, it hilights for both of us regardless of name orders
<guntbert> !list > ruggero
<ubottu> ruggero, please see my private message
<Chetic> How do I get my mic to work? I get no input level in sound preferences
<SwedeMike> toader: percent time spent on nice:d processes, yes.
<jonzbcc> guntbert: but if several people were helping me, its not efficient to single out one person, is it?
<Staapaavandski> Erm....I'v just installed Ubuntu, and have some problems.....one of them is: I'v got a laptop on a docking station (lenovo x60), and a secondary monitor (24" Dell). There is no problem in running mirrored screens, but as soon as I try to disable mirrored screens, and want a wide desktop over two screen, they both go black, and I cant go back. Anyone got something that will help me? :)
<jakiw> komputes Trek Just wasnt sure, because u never answered when I wrote komputes first....sry :D
<MichRT> Hello!
<Trek> jakiw, i'm half busy right now as well so I might not respond
<jakiw> Trek k
<arand> jcole: would ldapwhoami with -passwd and ...goes off to check what the username thing was..
<guntbert> jonzbcc: you can use several nicks too - but thats not your problem  I guess
<devendra> How do I install the Java Plug-in?
<ruggero> hello
<jonzbcc> guntbert: I didn't understand from that ubot output, how you do several nicks
<ruggero> :list
<guntbert> jonzbcc: jonzbcc: jonzbcc: just like this
<jcole> Staapaavandski: i usually ssh remotely into the computer i want to configure the displays and run "xrandr" command to experiment
<jonzbcc> guntbert: OH, I thought irssi only highlights messsages where your name is first.
<LateralForce> toni00x, what nvidia card do you have?
<jekoee> can you see me? http://tinyurl.com/game2go
<jcole> arand: trying that now, ill tell you my success/fail :)
<guntbert> jonzbcc: you type the first characters of a nick, press <tab>, then the next....
<jekoee> Guys im testing my webcam, can you see me? http://tinyurl.com/game2go
<jekoee> Guys im testing my webcam, can you see me? http://tinyurl.com/game2go
<toni00x> hello... im new to ubuntu and to linux i need some help pls i have screen resultation 800x600 i need have it 1280x1000something i cannot find drivers for my nvidia... anyone could help me? i tryed hardware installation it dosent find anything my max screen resultation is 800x600 i just need my screen resultation not nessesary the drivers.. can anyone help. ty
<asathoor> jekoee >> nope
<jcole> Staapaavandski: its hard to configure displays when you are logged into it locally... especially if you lose your screen
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: guntbert: jrib: this is my df -ah output, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/381834/ (thanks guntbert)
<Staapaavandski> jcole: I'v just installed Ubuntu for the first time, like ever.....I'm totaly new...
<jakiw> Trek komputes: It also says: mkdosfs 3.0.3 (18 May 2009)    mksdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdb1
<rahduke> can i setup Ubuntu some kind of server on my main computer, then setup dummy terminals around my house that just SSH into the main box and use its processor and memory?
<Trek> jakiw, might be a device issue then
<coz_> jcole,  I am getting an error with that link
<jrib> jonzbcc: explore /media/8ecf28a3-5a81-4c98-a96d-dcd7640be59f with baobab
<jakiw> Trek so the stick is broken_
<Staapaavandski> jcole: Hehe, okey.....erm, where can I like read something about configuring the screen?
<asathoor> ubotu:dump
<Trek> jakiw: i dont know that specifically
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, mount your /
<jcole> Staapaavandski: go to a commandline and run "xrandr" then paste that output to http://pastebin.ca/
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, and go to your home folder in the terminal (with cd)
<fbc-mx> Is there any way to add something to the LIVE CD???? Like an OpenOffice Presentation??
<Trek> fbc-mx: no
<jakiw> Trek komputes I know that there is a strange System on the USB Stick called U3 System, that always emulates that a disc have been but in when I put the Stick in
<neopsyche> Hello all ubuntu users.. ubuntu is truly cool.. and so is the community.. i was wondering.. could anyone help me with a project .. to use squid server on ubuntu in a specific way... does anyone here have extensive knowledge of ubuntu as a server using squid?
<guntbert> jonzbcc: back to your problem: as I said your /dev/sda5 (/) is full - next step du -s /media/8e.../* to find the biggest directory there
<arand> jcole: or is this what you're after: http://www.mail-archive.com/ebox-user@lists.ebox-platform.com/msg00070.html
<Trek> jakiw: ohhhhhh
<Trek> jakiw you got one of THOSE drives
<Trek> jakiw: you need to boot to a Windows system and remove the U3 software from the drive
<neopsyche> ikonia: are you here?
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, once you're there type  du -hs .*
<fbc-mx> Trek, damn.. I bearly hit enter when you gave your response... that was fast.
<jakiw> Trek I really want to delete it, because it is very, very anoying and doesnt do anything
<jcole> arand: interesting... i will try ldapsearch first
<Trek> fbc-mx: lol
<jakiw> Trek ill try on my other laptop
<Trek> jakiw: there's a removal tool somewhere
<dacs> i need system dictionary
<neopsyche> jakiw: what are you trying to do?
<jakiw> Trek but only removing doesnt help, I tried that often
<dacs> where/how to for ubuntu
<jakiw> neopsyche Make a bootable USB Stick
<Trek> newpsyche: he's having device issues with a USB drive
<neopsyche> dacs: try ubuntu.com
<guntbert> Nitsuga: I'll leave jonzbcc to you - our instructions together will make it difficult for him
<px97aa> Hello
<Staapaavandski> jcole: Yes, will do....thanks...
<neopsyche> Trek: oh, is it a modem too?
<px97aa> I am running the alternate cd install
<px97aa> and am at installing the bootloader step. I cant install a bootloader
<Chetic> How do I get my mic to work? I get no input level in sound preferences
<neopsyche> px97aa: you are doing a manual install?
<px97aa> ya
<Trek> fbc-mx: the LiveCD doesn't allow you to write after it finishes
<px97aa> off the alternate CD
<Trek> fbc-mx: the LiveCD doesn't allow you to write after it is burned *
<neopsyche> Chetic: try checking sound card compat.. and also.. what drivers you are using as default.
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: guntbert: jrib: it looks like baobab is showing differnt things than the command line isshowing, so I'm just going to stick to the command line? i guess? -- doing: sudo du -s /media/8ec.../*reveals about15 paths, butnone of them are the backup file.
<Trek> fbc-mx: as such, you cannot add data to the LiveCD after its been created
<px97aa> All the other steps were good but LILO fails to install and grub Fails aswell
<neopsyche> jakiw: there is an option to make ubuntu bootable install from USB.
<px97aa> it says i cant finish until i install one
<neopsyche> jakiw: its in the start menu (if you are running GUI)
<px97aa> or I could Continue without bootloader
<px97aa> but I kinda need one..
<neopsyche> px97aa: have you considered just running the live cd?
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, just type: du -hs .*              in your home folder and pastebin it
<neopsyche> jakiw: ?
<johnel> Hi all. I am currently booted into jaunty live and trying to use a persistent file on my internal hd. I did something similar with debian a few months ago but cannot get it to work with ubuntu.
<jakiw> neopsyche
<maciej_> dlaczego internet mi wolno chodzi??
<jakiw> neopsyche Where?
<neopsyche> johnel: sorry, have no idea
<px97aa> neopsyche: I tried to do the install off the live CD but needed raid support
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: du -hs .* | sort -r | less revealed an 8M .mozilla to be the biggest
<guntbert> Nitsuga: your instruction doesn't make sense if you look at the pastebin from jonzbcc
<fbc-mx> Trek,  I know that I was willing to burn another CD that included a new DESKTOP folder that included what I needed...
<jakiw> neopsyche I am currently trying to delete the U3 System of my Stick
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: okay, just a sec.
<neopsyche> px97aa: i see. i have no idea there.. try google.
<moos3> anyone know how to force reinstall libstdc++6
<px97aa> ok
<Staapaavandski> jcole: I'v posted my info on http://pastebin.ca/1806059 can you help, or do I have to wait for reply?
<neopsyche> does anyone here use ubuntu as server.. server admin?!
<jp_> is there a way to fix lirc on intrepid without making a re install? i just saw that a reinstall fixes problms with it. any ideas???
<Nitsuga> guntbert, why not?
<Nitsuga> jonzbcc, I'm talking about your home partition
<fbc-mx> Trek,  I just need to know if there is a guide or something... I know I will have to create a new persistence file with the stuff I want, and replace the one on the CD I just want to know if there is guide on how to go about it.
<Trek> fbc-mx: you'd be better off making a persistent LiveUSB
<Trek> fbc-mx: no
<c3l> how do I permit a user form accessing or reading a folder and its contens?
<Trek> fbc-mx: CDs cannot be persistent
<Trek> fbc-mx: only USB images can be persistent
<fbc-mx> Trek, I can afford to give away free USBs to every client...
<Bawa> hi there
<neopsyche> hi
<guntbert> Nitsuga: because a) the problem is not in the home dir b) both partitions are already mounted (he is on live CD)
<Bawa> what is name of the security IRC channel?
<guntbert> Nitsuga: /dev/da5 is full
<Trek> fbc-mx: then i don't have a solution for you, because CDs are not capable of having persistence
<ghost_> can someone please tell me how can i suspend from terminal in 9.10?
<neopsyche> ghost_ why would you want to suspend a terminal session?
<Nitsuga> guntbert, but the full partition is his home dir
<ghost_> i want to suspend my machine with ssh
<komputes> jakiw: bad experience with U3 Drives, I do not us those with usb-creator as here is a pseudo CD device integrated in the U3 stick
<guntbert> Nitsuga: look again - it is / which is full
<c3l> how do I permit a user form accessing a folder and reading or in any way touching its contents?
<ikonia> Nitsuga: did you want me ?
<neopsyche> ghost_: im not sure what you mean exactly.. but isnt suspend a feature of gnome gui?
<neopsyche> ikonia: know anything about server tech?
<jcole> Staapaavandski: looks good there, both displays are detected
<jakiw> komputes I am trying to remove it atm
<Nitsuga> guntbert, ohh yeah
<ikonia> neopsyche: what's the question ?
<Nitsuga> :$
<dacs> neopsyche: can you please help , i am lost
<komputes> jakiw: it's in the hardware - nobody has been successful removing that CD partition AFAIK
<richm4n> Thanks jonzbcc. I think my confusion was with the format of /etc/profile.  I expectd to see at least one other PATH set there
<guntbert> Nitsuga: ok can I leave him to you then? bedtime here :-)
<jakiw> kompuzes damn it...but ill try
<Nitsuga> guntbert, please, continue you with jonzbcc . This is not my day
<neopsyche> ikonia:do you use linux as a server, if so.. does anyone know about squid.. and using squid as chache server.. and if so.. caching youtube videos on ISP network as proxy?
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: this is my home partition:http://paste.ubuntu.com/381842/ and this is my /home/bridget partition (the one I was in when I ran the backup): http://paste.ubuntu.com/381841/
<jcole> Staapaavandski: what video chipset is this? intel/ati/nvidia?
<ikonia> neopsyche: that's not a problem, squid's quite straight forward to setup
<johnel> Instaed of storing the persistent file on a usb can the file be stored on an internal drive instead?
<jonzbcc> Nitsuga: :) thanks for the help
<guntbert> Nitsuga: ok
<jakiw> komputes looks as if it worked!
<peleg> Since upgrade to 8.04 my wifi led (on my inspiron 6400) is not working; moreover, I get "Could not find information on interface 'eth1:avahi' in /proc/net/dev" when trying to configure my wifi using gui. Any advice?
<jonzbcc> guntbert:  I just wrote to Nitsuga before he said "continue with " me (see it?)
<komputes> jakiw: what did usb-creator or removing the U3 CD partition?
<neopsyche> ikonia: can i chat to you in pvt.?
<c3l> how do I stop a user form accessing a folder and reading or in any way touching its contents?
<ikonia> neopsyche: errr, ok
<Goqw> hi, i'm having a strange quirk in gnome... whenever i click on a bookmark from the places menu, the "search files" dialog comes up and not nautilus... how can i fix that?
<jakiw> komputes removing the partition with the removal tool
<Nitsuga> in fact you wrote after, but I have a 30second ping because of a storm
<ghost_> i have a machine and i am connecting to it remotely with ssh. i just want to put it in suspend mode and i was wondering what is the command for this operation.
<dacs> Can someone please explain to me, what is system dictionary? and what is the use for it! thank you in advacne :)
<guntbert> jonzbcc: yes I saw it - your home partition is not relevant - please type  du -s /media/8e.../* | sort -n to find the biggest directory there
<jonzbcc> ghost_: hope this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335617
<jakiw> komputes Trek neopsyche After uninstalling the U3 System I get the following Error: mkdosfs: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system
<Staapaavandski> jcole: It's Intel 945GM
<guntbert> jonzbcc: or are you within the real system now?
<jonzbcc> guntbert: heres `du -s /media/8.../* | sort -n ` : http://paste.ubuntu.com/381845/
<Samuel-NotAFK> To recover data on my encrypted home partition, do I just need my user password or do I need more than that?
<jonzbcc> guntbert: no, I'm doing these things via live cd
<computa_mike> Hi guys - anyone here familiar with packaging gnome theme
<jakiw> komputes Trek neopsyche I think it is because of the U3 System. A new Partition popped out, that is 200 MB, and I cant formate the other 15GB
<Trek> jakiw, you need to unmount that partition
<jakiw> Trek How?
<guntbert> jonzbcc: now you see the biggest directory is var, next step du -s /media/8e.../var/* | sort -n to find the biggest one there
<Trek> jakiw, you using a GUI or commandline?
<jonzbcc> guntbert: is there a way to hide all the traffic in irssi (its not even content, its just "quit" "join" etc)? -- and okay, I'll dig down into var and see if I find anything
<jakiw> Trek doesnt matter how. It just has to work :D
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Trek> jakiw, you can use gparted in the GUI to force it to unmount
<guntbert> jonzbcc: I'm sure there is but I use xchat - so don't know
<DasEi> fascism has grown large is this little small town in germany : each weekend ~whoever makes my whole clothes full of shitty drugs, poisons my food and make my houising unliveable-- enemys of the free world, I asssume
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: umount has a force option too. Check the man page. I think its -f
<jcole> Staapaavandski: do you get a warning about setting the virtual displays when trying to disabled mirrored screens?
<pokoko222> where to change monitor settings on ubuntu, i want to set monitor refresh
<jcole> Staapaavandski: if so, try running it this way from the command line "sudo gnome-display-properties"
<ActionParsnip> Pokoko222: what video card?
<px97aa> So frusterating
<pokoko222> ActionParsnip 85 herz is worse then 75, why?
<pokoko222> i mean, image is not still at 85, you can see movement, and 75 is kinda better
<ActionParsnip> Pokoko222: depends on the monitor I guess. Never played with refresh rates tbh. Default seems fine
<jasunto> any good with grep?
<jakiw> Trek I dont find where to unmount it in the GUI
<DemoOn> wich command finds os and put them into grub?
<jasunto> anyone
<ActionParsnip> Pokoko222: if 75 is better, use 75
<pokoko222> ActionParsnip what is default?
<likex> lkper.win
<likex> ò2194 x
<ActionParsnip> Pokoko222: again, depends on your monitor
<likex> xekil ±25cb xekil
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | jasunto
<ubottu> jasunto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Staapaavandski> jcole: Nope, no waring...
<Trek> jakiw, umount is a command line command
<neurochrome> Hi all, I have a folder that is _rammed_ full of images (12GB+) and when I open it the window just greys out (nautilus) and the system becomes unresponsive.  What I want to do is run a script to filter the contents of the folder into other folder 1-9 A-Z, hopefully that will mean I can browse my art again easily
<scottj> Is there something in compiz or gnome to make Ctrl-tab switch between windows of the current app?
<nefast> Is there a ubuntu help channel dedicated to games?
<jasunto> i need to grep the word Error and error and Failed an failed from the beginning of any line in a file
<jasunto> has to start with those, not anywhere else int hem
<ActionParsnip> Scottj: that will be set in the app itself
 * likex 258003c3L xpwin.win 21942510
<jakiw> Trek and how does it work?
<neurochrome> jasunto, cat file | grep Error
<guntbert> likex:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
 * likex qM hack 251003c0 kcah 255403c0-2510
<Trek> jakiw, umount will force the specified partition to unmount
<jcole> scottj: gconf-editor /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<jonzbcc> guntbert: :) thanks so much makes a big difference to have someone elses help when you're pannicking/stressed.
<Trek> if you use gparted in the GUI, jakiw, you can just righit click the partition and say "unmount"
<guntbert> neurochrome: superflous cat --- just grep Errror file will do
<jasunto> will that find lines that have error elsewhere in them and not at very beginning?
<i-bomb> list
<ActionParsnip> Neurochrome: if you use the ^ in scripts with grep you can read the first character of each file and move it appropriately
<guntbert> jonzbcc: I know the feeling :-) did you work it out by now?
<likex> 219303c4
<neurochrome> guntbert, learn something new everyday ;0)
<jrib> jasunto: use '^' to match the beginning of a line
 * likex ,258003c0 -2510266b2563,
<jasunto> i need to find a line like "Error - cannot do this" and not anything like "blah error blah"
<likex> 4*O03c0
<jrib> likex: english please
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, i'm writing a script for you
<guntbert> neurochrome: thats why we are here - I guess :-)
<likex> ykper
<ActionParsnip> Neurochrome: you can also ask in #bash
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, cheers
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, you want a 1 folder, a 2 folder, a 3 folder... a A folder, a B folder, and so on?
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, that would be most appreciated
<jonzbcc> guntbert: yes, it was a gigantic file being written to /var/backup (even though I _thought_  I unchecked that /var/backup feature).
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, yeah
<jasunto> the ^ works great now i should be able to grep for both failed and error without first letter case mattering
<guntbert> jonzbcc: good :-))
<Nitsuga> ok, please wait me a bit
<jakiw> Trek komputes cool, it worked. Ill try USB-Creator now
<ActionParsnip> Jasunto: grep -i
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, np
<zicho> i removed gdm, for some reason this made my sound unable to work, i then installed it again, but sound still wont work. How do i fix this?
<c3l> how do I stop a user form being able to access a folder and reading or in any way touching its contents? I really need this.
<jasunto> can i use grep -i error and failed?
<jrib> jasunto: yes but that also matches ErrOR
<mneptok> c3l: chown + chmod
<neurochrome> c3l chmod 000
<mneptok> neurochrome: he said "a user" and not "all users except root"
<c3l> neurochrome, does that make only the folderowner able to access the folder/file? can root touch it?
<ActionParsnip> C3l: assign an owner and group ownership to the folder, then mark it as not readable by everyone except the group and the owner, put the users you want to give access to in the group
<operatorbob> is on
<neurochrome> c3l 000 not only stops them from writing to the file, it stops anyone but root from reading it
<guntbert> jasunto: egrep "^Error|^Failed" file
<mneptok> c3l: what is the username of the dir owner?
<melodie_> hi all
<jrib> jasunto: egrep '^([eE]rror|[fF]ailed)'
<ActionParsnip> C3l: root can touch anything, as can sudo users
<jonzbcc> c3l: you can do it a few ways. change the contents permissions (the folder's permissions) so that only owner (you) have read access. OR- - if you just want to single out one user on the system so they're the only one without access, you can put everyone else in a group and give only that group read/write permissions to the file. (I think :-P )
<neurochrome> mneptok, yeah, I was just typing that and looked up to see your reply ;)
<c3l> ActionParsnip, how do I mark it not readable?
<mneptok> c3l: root can touch anything. that's the entire point of a root user. :)
<melodie_> I'm coming for help with grub 2 in Karmic new install : how-to configure the max number kernel in it please ? I gone to config files and didn't find notice about it
<guntbert> jasunto: jrib's solution is *much* better :-)
<c3l> mneptok, great:D
<ActionParsnip> C3l: look at chmod
<c3l> ActionParsnip, okay, ty
<mneptok> c3l: what is the username of the dir owner?
<jasunto> egrep '^([eE]rror|[fF]ailed)' worked so close, it grabbed one line i didnt want it to
<c3l> mneptok, user .. ;)
<Samuel-NotAFK> Is anyone here familiar with ecryptfs?
<ActionParsnip> C3l: set the owner to a user then chmod it 700 and ONLY the owner (and root) will have access
<mneptok> c3l: "user" is a username on your system? bad idea.
<jrib> jasunto: what line?
<jolaren> I was thinking about installing a new desktop, the lubuntu-desktop package. Should I remove my existing desktop somehow?
<c3l> mneptok, I figured that out too late, but i havent had any probs with it..
<melodie_> hi again
<jasunto> i dont want it to find the line starting with Error_code
<c3l> ActionParsnip, great, thanks
<neurochrome> jolaren, take it for a spin first
<melodie_> jolaren, not needed but possible afterwards
<jrib> jasunto: easiest way is probably to follow with a: grep -v ^Error_code   then
<ActionParsnip> C3l: learning chmod can be beneficial, i'd research it some
<melodie_> someone knows to help with grub 2 plse ?
<c3l> ActionParsnip, will do!
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, I have it. Let me test it before sending it to you
<ActionParsnip> C3l: obv sudoers will walk past this ;)
<jasunto> but anyhting like it, leave out any error123 or errors or failed5 or fail_now
<melodie_> I installed karmic on a machine for a friend newbie and I want to limit number of kernels
<jasunto> just the words
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, much obliged
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: read http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<mneptok> c3l: sudo chown -R user:user /path/to/dir && sudo chmod -R 700 /path/to/dir && sudo chmod -R -x+X /path/to/dir
<jrib> jasunto: add a space to the end of "rror" and "ailed" if that's what you want
<c3l> ActionParsnip, good thing the user I dislike isnt a sudoer =)
<c3l> mneptok, what is -x+X?
<hacker07_> is there an xsplash developer channel?
<jasunto> so close, i left out this line   Error: line 34
<jasunto> colon is ok
<Testtube> +x is executable
<mneptok> c3l: the second command sets the executable bit on *ebery* file and directory. -x+X resets things so only necessary things (like directories) get the executable bit.
<mneptok> *every
<hacker07_> where is the developer channel?
<ActionParsnip> C3l: then you are gold, if you make a group and add user to it and your buddys you want access to it you can give then access too with the middle value, like 750 will give you full access and the group read and execute access locking all others out
<jpds> hacker07_: #ubuntu-devel
<mneptok> hacker07_: #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<hacker07_> thanks
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, for char in {a..z} {0..9}; do mkdir $char; for file in `ls -1 | grep -i ^$char`; do mv $file $char; done; done
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, I advise you to backup your folder befor running that :P
<c3l> ActionParsnip, cool
<ActionParsnip> Nitsuga: nice
<Nitsuga> *suggest
<jrib> jasunto: so put it in...
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: I think I get it now. The encryption key is stored in ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase and that file is encrypted by my user password?
<git__> hi
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, thank you, I certainly will ;)
<git__> anyone able to get windows 7 or windows 2008 to work on KVM/QEMU in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, run it from inside the folder
<jonzbcc> git__: no, but I've gotten them to work with VirtualBox OSE
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: seems plausible - I haven't thought it completely through though
<kassykillerface> what is the package manager command to update my video Drivers?
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, yeah, just reading through it, I really need to brush up on my bash skills!
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: It's important to understand how your computer is secured. :)
<git__> jonzbcc, is VirtualBox faster and better than qemu/kvm?
<wahben> hi!
<Staapaavandski> Ok, I'v downloaded the newest file of firefox, and extracted it. How do I update my firefox? (total newbie)
<Nitsuga> it will (or should) make a folder for each of the A-Z and 0-1 characters and then grep any file starting (^) with each character to its corresponding folder
<ActionParsnip> Git_: none are better or best
<neurochrome> git__, kvm>VB>qemu
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: make very sure to record the random generated passphrase though (like on a piece of paper)
<wahben> How do I re-install ubuntu's defualt configuration file for PostgreSQL in /etc/postgresql ? I have tried apt-get --reinstall install postgresql-8.4 and it does not work.
<jonzbcc> git__: I never tried kvm. I tried qemu probably more than a year ago and found it impossible to figure out. so, maybe easier?? idk -- virtualbox is good/popular (big user-base) software, though.
<ActionParsnip> Staapaavandski: add the mozilla ppa and install from there (easier)
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, while you copy I'll make you a tabulated and commented version of the script
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: Why?
<jonzbcc> wahben: I thought there was a --purge?
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, you're too kind!
<Staapaavandski> ActionParsnip: erm....where and how do I get mozilla ppa?
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, or I have too much free time
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: Can I not unwrap the key from another system?
<wahben> jonzbcc, I will try
 * neurochrome thinks there are not enough hours in the day!
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: I don't have anywhere secure to store the key. :(
<ActionParsnip> Staapaavandski: websearch it, it'll jump out at you
<edqnag> what is the best program to run windows programs and games on ubuntu?
<neurochrome> Staapaavandski, you can add a ppa (launchpad repo) using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:name
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: because its the only way to get to your data when something happens to your permissions on that file (a sure way for that would be to change your password with sudo password user
<git__> neurochrome, if you travel at the speed of light ... u won't have to worry about time
<Staapaavandski> ActionParsnip: hehe, ok....
<ActionParsnip> Staapaavandski: it has 3.5 3.6 and 3.7 as well as thunderbird 3.1
<Staapaavandski> ActionParsnip: Thanks... :)
<Staapaavandski> neurochrome: ok, thanks....
<git__> length/time dilated as you travel faster
<Tironn> Edqnag wine
<Trek> !ot | git__
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: not without the recorded passphrase - yoi
<ubottu> git__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: Permissions aren't a problem if I mount the disk from another system, though.
<neurochrome> git__, or travel past the event horizon of a black hole?!
<ActionParsnip> Staapaavandski: I think they stink but its there if you like it. Easier than messing with archives
<neurochrome> Staapaavandski, np
<edqnag> tironn does it run most of the programs and games?
<Tironn> Yeah sure does!!
<ActionParsnip> Staapaavandski: always try to find a ppa first rather than downloading. Easier to update and remove than hacking out unzipped data
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: without the recorded passphrase your content will definitely be lost - believe me - been there done that with someone who didn' t believe it either
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | edqnag
<ubottu> edqnag: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: Surely it's just a matter of extracting the passphrase from the wrapped-passphrase file using my user password as the key?
<edqnag> actionparsnip thank you
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: not all apps run, some refuse to even install
<edqnag> ok was just curious because i saw some program called PlayOnLinux
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: some run better than in windows. Also check the app manufacturers site to see if they have a linux installer
<Tironn> Edqnag: its better to install it on a windows device first then copy over
<jason> hi
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: but that file is within the encrypted part - not accessible - how secure would an encryption system be that could b "easily" cracked by mounting the disk into another system
<mbeierl> fyi: my issue from earlier- sStreaming a web cam video and audio using vlc server: cvlc v4l2:// :v4l2-vdev=/dev/video0 :v4l2-adev=hw:1,0 :v4l2-standard=0 :sout="#transcode{vcodec=h264,vb=1024,fps=15,scale=1,venc=x264{profile=baseline,keyint=20,subme=3},acodec=mp3,ab=64,channels=1}:standard{access=http,mux=ts,dst=:1234}" -vv --v4l2-width=1280 --v4l2-height=1024
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: id software are good at this. Return to castle wolfenstein runs natively too ;)
<edqnag> hehe ok
<marcosRz> Hello, how do Import a Private key (without having) on the Sunhorse pgp key settings? I love my private key, but I know it's password.
<melodie_> hi again : someone keen here about grub 2 configuration ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: The encryption key is hidden inside the encrypted volume?!?!?
<edqnag> well i have instaled diablo2 on my partition where is windows but when i tryed to run it after few moments game freezes
<Tironn> edqnag: I got Diablo 2 going
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: I thought ~/.ecryptfs is an unencrypted directory?
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: you may find it needs installing in ubuntu. Check compatibility too
<guntbert> Samuel-NotAFK: but its your choice - I'm off to bed :-)
<Samuel-NotAFK> guntbert: Goodnight.
<jason> some hacker in the room?
<edqnag> maybe i should just try to copy it on partition where linux are
<edqnag> because i tryed to run it on other partition
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Jason
<ubottu> Jason: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jason> ok
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: you'll find you are missing registry keys and files in the windows directory etc
<alzamabar> Hi, question about GRUB2. I've upgraded linux image server which is now 2.6.31-19. In /boot I've got two files: vmlinuz-2.6.31-14 and 2.6.31-19, therefore my boot menu shows both options. Can I safely delete the -14 version?
<marcosRz> Hello, how do Import a Private key (without having) on the Sunhorse pgp key settings? I love my private key, but I know it's password.
<jrib> marcosRz: you "love" your private key?
<marcosRz> yes
<Tironn> Edqnag: try running it in a dedicated desktop
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: uninstall it like a package and grub will be updated. You will also gain about 120mb space
<edqnag> actionparsnip they will miss if i copy it on linux partition?
<jrib> marcosRz: your question doesn't make sense to me
<jonzbcc> marcosRz: I don't really understand your question
<purpzey> Can someone recommend a browser to me that is in the repos that will print a forum page correctly, FireFox seems to have a bug?
<marcosRz> Ok, here it's.
<natrixnatrix89> I'm trying to connect to wifi using iwconfig, but I cant do it. dmesg says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381865/ Can anyone please tell me, what does "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)" mean?
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, did it work?
<marcosRz> I have lost my PRIVATE GNUPGP key, but I know it's password. So how do I get that pgp key onto seahorse.
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: yes or it would work in windows too and you would be able to burn your diablo2 install and pass it round you're friends.
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, do you know the exact package name?
<jrib> marcosRz: not possible...
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, just backing up my stuff ;0)
<Nitsuga> marcosRz, you cant get a PGP key only by its password
<ActionParsnip> Your, stupid irc client autocompleting stuff
<Nitsuga> ok
<marcosRz> so I need to remake a new pgp key?
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<edqnag> actionparsnip ok
<jonzbcc> marcosRz: maybe this is over my head, but if you lost your private key, wouldn't you want to remove its access to anything?
<jrib> marcosRz: yeah, and revoke your lost one
<edqnag> actionparsnip to bad they dont make all games run on linux like they do on win
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: uninstall the kernel you no longer require using the package name
<marcosRz> so I need to remove from mit server and so on?
<jrib> marcosRz: you should, yes
<edqnag> actionparsnip i rather use ubuntu only but for some i need win also
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: some linux games are linux only too ;)
<kassykillerface> what do you guys recommend i do to increase my resolution capacity
<kassykillerface> ?
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, sorry about my ignorance...How would I do that?
<xangua> kassykillerface: buy a bigger screen ;)
<Trek> kassykillerface, what do you mean?
<edqnag> actionparsnip hehe ye i know but the best ones are for win which is sad
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: some devlopers love linux (Id software)
<purpzey> Can someone recommend a good browser from the repos besides FireFox?
<kassykillerface> in my disply properties the highest resolution is 1024x600.  i would like something higher
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: depends on your view of best. All my favourote games run on linux and natively
<Trek> kassykillerface, thats the highest res your system can handle then.  increasing it is not recommended
<edqnag> actionparsnip you have some link where i can see all games that are for linux only?
<jesse2> hello.  im running ubuntu 9.10, but i'd like to have KDE as well.  when i install kde, i log in using the KDE chosen as my desktop environment, but all i get is a black screen with a mouse cursor.  what gives?
<ActionParsnip> Alazambar: run the command I gave, it will list the installed kernels
<jrib> marcosRz: I must thank you by the way.  Your question somehow triggered my memory for a gpg password I thought I had forgotten.  I have been trying to brute force it for about a month now.  Thanks!
<edqnag> actionparsnip or the list where are games that can be run on linux also
<ActionParsnip> !games | edqnag
<ubottu> edqnag: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kassykillerface> would updating the driver increase my capacity?
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, did a test and it worked but missed a few files
<Trek> kassykillerface, possibly, but probably not
<kassykillerface> could t should ask
<edqnag> actionparsnip wow ok nice thx ill check it out
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, what kind of file
<Nitsuga> files starting with a symbol?
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: uname -a ,will show the running kernel
<marcosRz> jrib, It seems I can't delete it from mit server
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, I've done that. Now how do I uninstall a kernel
<kassykillerface> how do i go about updating it?
<neurochrome> 747 flightpath overxpose.jpg, __86__aka_Feed_Me_Seymour_by_smashmethod.jpg
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, the command gives me three entries
<jrib> marcosRz: you need to have a revocation certificate already generated
<jonzbcc> edqnag: I hate video games, but I just found this nifty (but not very dashing) website: http://www.tuxgames.com/index.cgi?
<marcosRz> how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: you can uninstall the older one with: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-numbershere
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, I'm guessing the space and beginning underscore are faulting?
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, I understand it missing the __86.. but the 747?
<edqnag> jonzbcc well i like to play some time some good games
<kassykillerface> what command will update my video drivers?
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, I found the problem
<neurochrome> space?
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: you will replace numbershere with the version numbers you no longer require. Do NOT remove the current kernel
<edqnag> jonzbcc but my fav games are like very old like fallout2
<Nitsuga> I forgot to double-quote the "file" variable
<Trek> kassykillerface, there is no real command to do it
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, but PLEASE don't run it again
<Nitsuga> in the same folder
<kassykillerface> there is no package manager
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, w/o it it can't process the spaces?
<Nitsuga> or it will duplicate the folder (you know, a/a/a.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: check penumbra demo, urban terror and f1 spirit remake as well as frets on fire. All native all great
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, quote "$file" and it will work
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, I ran sudo apt-get remove --purge remove linux-image-2.6.31-14-server but I got the following:
<Klavier> aokan@aokan-ubuntu:~/Downloads/libnfc-1.3.3$ nfc-list
<Klavier> nfc-list use libnfc 1.3.3 (r316)
<Klavier> INFO: Sorry, serial auto-probing have been disabled at compile time.
<Klavier> INFO: No device found.
<FloodBot2> Klavier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trek> !enter | Klavier
<ubottu> Klavier: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alzamabar> E: Couldn't find package remove
<Trek> !pastebin | Klavier
<ubottu> Klavier: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Klavier> sorry about that, my mistake
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, if I quote it and run it a second time will it be OK?
<Klavier> do u have any idea?
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, I think it's safe to run the quoted one in the "backup " folder
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: use tab to compete the package names and check before you execute
<jrib> marcosRz: you had to have done it when you had access to your key
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, don't run it a second time in the same folder
<marcosRz> :'/
<ActionParsnip> Complete
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, i maywork, but i don't know
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, I autocompleted but still get the same error
<neurochrome> It spewed a load of errors btw - mv: cannot move `a' to a subdirectory of itself, `a/a' ... etc, for 1-9 & a-z
<alzamabar> E: Couldn't find package remove
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, I think it wikk, fortunately you have a backup just in case
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: does h
<edqnag> actionparsnip i prefer rpg games that are very good no mather graphics like fallout and such
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, that's normal
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, it spilled errors, but it worked?
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: does the package have rc on the left of it?
<jonzbcc> edqnag: oh yeah, lol -- I was 10 when that game came out (13 maybe)- -I know you can find a lot of material (online) about playing "classic" games -- but I don't know if fallout2 counts as quite classic enough.
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, this is in a small test folder that isn't even the original or backup!
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: rather than ii?
<Nitsuga> ohh
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, no it has ii
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, yes, it spewed errors but it worked
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, but worked (ignore the errors)
<Nitsuga> great
<jonzbcc> edqnag: I would try running a virtualmachine of the version of Windows that used to run that game (wind 98) or whatever. (that's what virutal machines are for -- for whatever you want)
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: there are tonnes of games on getdeb
<edqnag> sure will check
<ZykoticK9> alzamabar, you have 1 too many "remove" in your command try using "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.31-14-server"
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, almost forgot about the commented and tabulated script
<Nitsuga> I'm sending it to you right now
<ActionParsnip> Alzamabar: try again, it is installed. Rc would mean its uninstalled but the config is still around
<neurochrome> edqnag, check out http://en.djl-linux.org/
<alzamabar> Actionparsnip, ok, it's running, thanks
<neurochrome> edqnag, getdeb is ok but its sister site playdeb is the games orientated site, though djl is where it is at
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, cheers!
<alzamabar> Actionparsnip, it has gone. Rebooting to see if it has gone from GRUB2. Thank you so much!
<edqnag> hehe ok will check it all thx guys
<edqnag> to many link i need to check so slow down hehe
<detrate> does anyone know the name of the command that shows the volume OSD?
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, http://dallalba.com.ar/script.html
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, the "$file" version misses two files again (one of them different to last time!) - ___liberate_by_technodium.jpg, __86__aka_Feed_Me_Seymour_by_smashmethod.jpg
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, it is deliberate not to move the starting-with-symbols files
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, ahhh k ;)
<brodymcd> hi all - I want to set up a server at home that would be basically a big file server... nothing fancy, just file access, drag and drop, from elsewhere on the net... what is that specifically called (so I can search for help) and where's a good place to start?
<barbarella> brodymcd:samba
<neurochrome> brodymcd, you want to look into setting up an ftp server or lamp (linux, apache, mysql, php/python) server
<joel_> I've installed lubuntu over my mythbuntu installation but I still have the windowmanager that mythbuntu uses ;/
<kassykillerface> if i cant increase my video resolution?  what do you recommend for a webapp in a standard sized window with the submit button under the bottom pane
<mneptok> brodymcd: do users need to be able to upload files?
<brodymcd> mneptok: yes
<detrate> joel_: logout and select 'session'
<detrate> and change it to LXDE
<neurochrome> joel at the login screen hit f10 for options on DE
<joel_> oh, rite
<mneptok> brodymcd: from anywhere on the Internet?
<brodymcd> neurochrome and mneptok: basically want this as a file repository for my music department at school... so access my house from in school for 12 teachers
<mneptok> brodymcd: WebDAV is what you are after.
<FlimFlamMan> hi. i have a debian 5 server - is there a guide to converting thist o a
<neurochrome> brodymcd, an ftp server would work fine
<FlimFlamMan> converting this to an ubuntu-server server?
<hannes815> hay, do you guys know, whether there's a plugin for pidgin, so that the chat-window and the buddylist are one window, kinda like the skype-client in macOSX?
<xangua> FlimFlamMan: yes, download and install ubuntu-server
<FlimFlamMan> xangua: are you aware of an in-place conversion procedure>
<detrate> anyone here have experience with notify-osd?
<hannes815> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nitsuga> kassykillerface, use Alt-- (minus sign in the numpad) to zoom uot the page
<detrate> s/anyone//g
<duckx0r> I currently have /dev/sda6 and tmpfs both mounted on /tmp. /dev/sda6 is mounted noexec, but I need it to be exec. If I try to remount /tmp it changes tmpfs but not /dev/sda6. How can I get around this?
<trism> detrate: what's the question?
<kassykillerface> zooming out doesnt work
<Viking667> hm. I've got a not-starting system problem.
<detrate> trism: I'm trying to figure out how to send notifications to the OSD, specifically the volume information, which I'm piping through compiz instead of gnome for my global hotkeys
<detrate> so writing a little bash script is not out of the question.
<trism> detrate: if it is from a script, you can use notify-send from libnotify-bin
<Viking667> It gets as far as this:   [   31.562649] radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): cannot request region 0
<edqnag> wow i didnt know enemy teritory is free
<Viking667> then it does something on the hard drive, then stops. dead.
<detrate> so far, I have installed libnotify-bin
<Viking667> edqnag: yeah.
<Viking667> It's a 2.6.28 kernel on Karmic...
<trism> detrate: it is really just, notify-send "Summary Here" "Body Here", with an --icon option perhaps if you want
<detrate> notify-send test -- did not show anything for me
<seanbrystone> is there anyway to increase the screensaver to more than 2 hours, isnt 2 hours a bit limiting?
<detrate> do I have to restart libnotify after installing the bins?
<Emnoze> hopa
<trism> detrate: you shouldn't need to, but I'd give it a shot...so just opening a gnome-terminal and typing: notify-send "test"; gives you nothing?
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, take care and cheers for the help, appreciate it!
<arand> I just copied a folder with "cp -R" from ntfs to ext4, the target dir now is 2mb larger, is this simply due to filesystem arrangment?
<detrate> correct, nothing
<trism> detrate: any error output?
<detrate> none
<Nitsuga> neurochrome, thank you, have a good day ;)
<neurochrome> arand, yes, lost+found
<jolaren> How do I remove thing from the startmenu in Lubuntu?
<detrate> how do I restart libnotify?
<brodymcd> neurochrome: any suggested faqs? do I need to create a separate server, or can I fire this up within ubuntu 9.10 to test before buying the new box?
<trism> detrate: just log out then log back in
<detrate> :-\
<neurochrome> Nitsuga, same same
<magnaryder31> Hey everyone.....New here....
<arand> neurochrome: hmm, how do you mean, I though that was only involved if the fs failed in some way?
<neurochrome> brodymcd, you can install it on your current machine, using tasksel or by selecting the packages you want manually
<magnaryder31> Is this where I can get some assistance with some software stuff regarding Karmic?
<neurochrome> arand, there is always some difference in file system usage between different filesystems, ext has lost+found directory that, AFAIK is what uses up some space extra comraped to ntfs
<seanbrystone> is there anyway to increase the screensaver to more than 2 hours, isnt 2 hours a bit limiting?
<MenZa> magnaryder31: Something like that, yeah :)
<MenZa> !ask | magnaryder31
<ubottu> magnaryder31: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neurochrome> s/comraped/compared/g
<Viking667> hm. Booting it up in rescue mode at least gave me a login prompt.
<Staapaavandski> erm, I just logged in as root, with "sudo -i"........how do I log in again as default user?
<arand> neurochrome: I'm talking about the "du -sh ." of the separate folders though.
<Viking667> log out as root.
<Viking667> i.e. "exit"
<edqnag> anyone have comand for console to download ebemy terriotory?
<Viking667> wget?
<edqnag> enemy*
<magnaryder31> I set my fans through lm-sensors and pwmconfig but I wanted to double check the parameters with someone...
<Staapaavandski> Viking667: thanks :) (I'm a total newbie, just got Ubuntu for the first time 2day)
<neurochrome> edqnag, you could wget it from the official site. have you checked out djl yet?
<seanbrystone> !yay Staapaavandski
<neurochrome> arand, ah couldn't tell you then
<edqnag> no
<seanbrystone> wth did the take that out?
<seanbrystone> !yay | Staapaavandski
<ubottu> Staapaavandski: Glad you made it! :-)
<magnaryder31> By the way I am a new convert and I think Ubuntu Rocks.....
<Staapaavandski> :D
<neurochrome> Nice to see so many new folk
<magnaryder31> Thanks neuro
<neurochrome> np
<cvd> Hello there, my hard drive make a strange sound in ubuntu but not in windows, what is this?
<arand> neurochrome: hmm, seems like "diff -r -N folder1/ folder2/" says they are the same, so I guess du shows size on disk rather that content size.. And that ntfs is a bit more effective in this particular instance..
<Craig_Dem> Mine made really strange noises too. Then I cleaned the vents and its all better now.
<neurochrome> arand, effective is perhaps not the word, the 2 filesystems are a million miles apart
<detrate-> the problem was not that I needed to restart libnotify
<detrate-> but that my IRC client is a qt4 application, konversation
<neurochrome> gtg
<detrate-> That is to say, if I have konversation open, I cannot see output from notify-send
<trism> detrate-: that is odd
<arand> neurochrome: "different" when it comes to taking up space, simply, yea.
<detrate-> qt3 applications appear safe however
<MAAAAD> is there a working calendarserver package fpr karmic?
<cvd> ?
<Aedrich> how do I get terminal to remember my aliases beyond when I exit the terminal window I put them in?
<cvd> ubuntu has problemas with hard drive or somthing?
<Kentrel> Hey, anyone know of a program I can use to sync folders that are used by windows and ubuntu programs on a dual boot system
<detrate-> Aedrich: put them in your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<Typos_King> Aedrich:    add them to your ~/bashrc file
<Kentrel> For example, syncing the gimp scripts\palettes folders, etc
<Typos_King> .bashrc that is
<Viking667> aww, stuff.
<Viking667> normal mode won't boot up, but rescue mode boots up fine. What the *)%@)&% is going on?
<cvd> my hardrive make a scratch sound on ubuntu only
<Kentrel> cvd, mine does that too. Scares me
<Aedrich> they're in my .bashrc, but not working correctly when used
<Typos_King> cvd:    it might be a sector on the partition the *nix is on?  rather than a sector reading issue on the win32 partition
<edqnag> i need to kinda get used to console in ubuntu
<Typos_King> cvd:  you can always try to run 'smarttools' to check the HD state
<detrate-> trism: I have determined that konversation is causing this. systemsettings (qt4 app for kde 4.x) does not cause the notify to fail to display
<cvd> Typos_King,  let me check
<Typos_King> Aedrich:     after added to them, they get into effect after your restart either the X server or the console
<Aedrich> Typos_King: I've restarted the entire system since adding them
<cvd> Typos_King, 'smart tools', where?
<ng0n> question: when i put firestarter in the start menu i get an error - not root.
<Typos_King> cvd:    sudo apt-cache search smartmontools
<ng0n> but i can bring firestarter up from menu no problem.
<trism> detrate-: weird, might be some sort of conflict between knotify and notify-osd
<Typos_King> ng0n:   .... a fire?   well, I guess I don't run it :|
<Screamo_Smurf> How do i access my windows shares on ubuntu?
<Screamo_Smurf> i can acess my ubuntu share on windows, just havent figured out how to do it the other way around
<csh> Hi.  I have been denied access to my /dev/sdc device while using zcat.  Cannot extract image to flash drive.  http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/02/25/installing-linux-on-usb-part-7-install-debian-linux-from-usb-drive/
<Mooooo> Hi, can anyone tell me how to add vlc's newest version in my repositories? It's stuck to version 1.0.2 and didn't updated after sudo update
<ShazbotMcNasty> csh
<xangua> Mooooo: with vlc PPA or getdeb repositories
<somalier> How can I make apt-get ignore "Package not found" and just proceed in the package-installtionlist?
<ShazbotMcNasty> sorry - csh: it is much easier to use 'unetbootin' to install a linux iso onto a usb device
<Mooooo> thanks xangua
<chamuscas> I'm looking for an application. Evince, where should i look ?
<xangua> chamuscas: repositories¿
<Typos_King> ...
<somalier> chamuscas: Synaptics?
<ShazbotMcNasty> chamuscas, sudo apt-get install evince
<ShazbotMcNasty>  = win
<Typos_King> Mooooo:  I use xine-ui, works quite peachy for me... but  heh. ok
<xangua> synapticS¿¿¿ :S
<erUSUL> chamuscas: evince is installed by default in any ubuntu install
<chamuscas> xangua, I'm already have the software, what I realy want to know is where i can find the executable or something
<Screamo_Smurf> How do i access my windows shares on ubuntu?
<mneptok> chamuscas: "which evince"
<RKO> Has anyone else have problems with LDAP authentication ...  it works for su & ssh, but not always for gdm?
<chamuscas> erUSUL, yeh but mine is using gimp to open pdf files and i'm trying to change it i just don't know where to look for it
<LordVorp> I have a package source, with *.dsc, *.orig.tar.gz, *.diff.gz.  what command(s) will build a .deb out of it?
<Mooooo> Typos_King i've testex xine but it doesn't work well with my HD stuff
<chamuscas> mneptok, the normal one
<hannes815> hay, do you guys know, whether there's a plugin for pidgin, so that the chat-window and the buddylist are one window, kinda like the skype-client in macOSX?
<Staapaavandski> erm........so, how do I get my wireless to run?.......I'v got a hidden wireless. I have typed the name and key in, but nothing happens...
<csh> ShazbotMcNasty - My computer has no CD drives.  I wanted to simply boot an install of debian and install it.
<erUSUL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mneptok> chamuscas: no ... type that into a terminal. no quotes.
<w0lt> Does anyone know of a good procedure on the web to load 9.10 Server on to a Mac-Mini (PowerPC version)
<csh> ShazbotMcNasty - Is the first word in your name Hebrew?
<ShazbotMcNasty> no
<mneptok> csh: it's Orkian
<jsilver> hi i need a package that i can't get
<jsilver> libruby1.8 (= 1.8.7.174-1) but 1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<chamuscas> mneptok, ok i can always type in the terminal, but that takes to much time i want to download a pdf file and use evince instead of gimp to open it.
<jsilver> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ruby1.8-dev: Depends: libruby1.8 (= 1.8.7.174-1) but 1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<agoolefrank> ok I've got a major problem, my system is broken, with the simply message mount of filesystem failed, and gives a shell
<jsilver> i need this to compile ruby extensions
<agoolefrank> can someone help me fix this up ?
<ceocoder> trying to get some help with network issues on ubuntu server, anyone used netxen nx 3031?
<mneptok> chamuscas: you asked how to locate the evince binary. i told you.
<Typos_King> w0lt:    using apt-get ? no?
<chamuscas> mneptok, can you be more specific please, i'm kind learning
<csh> mneptok:  afaik, orkian language does not exist.
<chamuscas> mneptok, i can't just type evince in the console or it will open
<xangua> chamuscas: then right ricl on the pdf> preferences> open with> select evince as default
<agoolefrank> my filesystem says it can't mount, but typing df clearly shows it mounted,
<agoolefrank> any idea on how to boot it ?
<mneptok> chamuscas: open a terminal. place your fingers on the keyboard. type the words "which evince" (without quotes). press the <enter> or <return> key. look at the montior.
<csh> mneptok: was 'Orkian' another word for 'jibberish'?
<chamuscas> mneptok, looool ok ok
<lavren> Has anyone seen the issue where buttons (or anything clickable via the mouse) stop working when run in vmware?
<lavren> I suspect its a vmware issue, but thought I'd ask in here
<chamuscas> xangua, i already tried what you said but there is no such option. At least that i could see
<chamuscas> mneptok XD tank you
<chamuscas> xangua, also tank you :)
<Screamo_Smurf> Please, does anyone know how i can access my windows xp shared folders on ubuntu?
<Typos_King> agoolefrank:    boot using a live-cd/floppy and run 'fsck /dev/DEVHERE' and/or 'e2fsck -c /dev/DEVHERE' from it
<Guest23316> Is there a difference between using "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal and using the Update Manager?
<agoolefrank> Typos_King: I was able to run it from the shell on the system
<agoolefrank> Typos_King: its checking now
<hannes815> bye guys
<agoolefrank> Typos_King: something about the mount time being in the future ?
<Screamo_Smurf> Please, does anyone know how i can access my windows xp shared folders on ubuntu?!! :(
<boss_mc> Guest23316: sudo apt-get update just gets the list of files that need upgrading, then you have to sudo apt-get upgrade
<boss_mc> Guest23316: But that and the update manager are effectively identical
<erUSUL> Screamo_Smurf: Places>Network>Windows Network
<agoolefrank> Typos_King: will be after the system check. thanks again.
<Typos_King> agoolefrank:    you can tell it to fix it, that just means, your cmos clock is a bit off, or the timing last time fsck stampdate was run is off, but that's minor
<chamuscas> xangua, this one i think it's easy for you. How do i change my default software for opening pdf files. if you can answer please do
<Screamo_Smurf> erUSUL, that just takes me to the smb share of my this pc :(
<Typos_King> agoolefrank:    fixable after loging in with 'date -s '
<Slart> !samba | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jpds> chamuscas: Right click a PDF, properties, look for the application selection bit.
<chamuscas> xangua, never mind. I wasnt looking hard enough :p
<chamuscas> jpds, XD tank you :p
<jpds> chamuscas: I don't want to get tanked!
<chamuscas> jpds, ok my mistake. It won't happen again :)
<jpds> ;)
<alex88> is there a way to install a packet without installing other dependences?
<dios_mio> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Typos_King> alex88:    usually not a good idea, if the dependency is needed by it, it may end up with a conflicting issue with another older/newer version/package
<boss_mc> alex88: why would you want to?
<Screamo_Smurf> Im still lost on how to browse my windows share :(
<boss_mc> Screamo_Smurf: have you ensured you're in the right workgroup (in /etc/samba/smb.conf)?
<alex88> Typos_King: boss_mc i've installed compiz and all other things with git, but i'm unable to compile emerald.. cause compiz is installed i wanted do install only the emerald package without installing compiz..
<Flare183> !samba | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slart> alex88: there are some switches to force installing a package.. perhaps there's one to ignore dependencies.. make sure you know what you're doing though.. things might break
<Typos_King> ...
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont want to mount it permantly
<alex88> Typos_King: bad thing? =)
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:     do you have a 'connect to server' menu in your system?
<Screamo_Smurf> yes
<Screamo_Smurf> but im not sure what to put in it
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i found out the server and share name on windows/
<Typos_King> alex88:    talking from experience hehe, I've done it, I've done -force or -nodeps with rpms and also with debs, 90% of the time has ended up with an installation error due to conflict and the app either buggily working or not launching
<Slart> alex88: if you're compiling things yourself I would recommend checkinstall
<Slart> !checkinstall | alex88
<ubottu> alex88: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Screamo_Smurf> from a windows to windows i can just use that computers ip
<alex88> Slart: i'm not i've just installed compiz from git..
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:    how about connect to server -> click places > connect to server?
<alex88> Typos_King: any nodep option in apt-get?
<Slart> alex88: binaries from git?
<alex88> Slart: source->compile->install
<SerbThug> hello. I have upgraded from jaunty to karmic, and now my sound drivers are gone, and my system is not recognizing my cound card
<Slart> alex88: see that middle thing there..
<Screamo_Smurf> Typos_King ive tried that
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:    is the same in *nix... your use the 198.*   ip in the filesystem menu
<SerbThug> is there any workaround/.
<SerbThug> ?
<Slart> alex88: that's where checkinstall comes in
<alex88> Slart: cause emerald isn't compiling on x64
<Boots32M> Hello ubuntu NBR here I think I nixed my ability to recognize flash drives in a mad dash to delete flash player installer using the almighty(in retrospect all foolish) nautilus thingy in terminal.....
<Typos_King> alex88:   why must you do it so ? :)     it may force you for a fix later on you know
<Screamo_Smurf> eh, actaully i dont think it has a 198.* ip
<Screamo_Smurf> internet is shared from this pc
<alex88> okok... i think i will use ubuntu old binaries... :(
<Boots32M> Oh and I made my flash player work if anyone is having that problem
<kostasdiony> hello
<xangua> !hi | kostasdiony
<ubottu> kostasdiony: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kostasdiony> i can't to activate blueman
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:     if you choose from the list 'Windows Share' and click on 'Browse Network', doesn't it show something there?
<kostasdiony> can help me?
<Slart> kostasdiony: just ask your question
<Boots32M> <<<noobomatic needs help recognizing flashdrives.... and lsusb didn't work...(wouldnt' even recognize)
<Screamo_Smurf> Typos_King i dont see a browse network
<Eko> what you need a browser network for?
<Boots32M> blink blink(0) ^ (0)
<Screamo_Smurf> browse^^
<Eko> lol good enough i guess
<Screamo_Smurf> trying to access a windowes share
<Eko> ahh
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:   'browse network' button, next to the 'cancel' and 'connect', at the same spot of Click Places > Connect to server
<Screamo_Smurf> no it not
<jolaren> How do I remove all programs installed by kubuntu desktop?
<Eko> any good messin around servers?
<Typos_King> ...
<Eko> just to hang out or something?
<Screamo_Smurf> Typos_King all thats there is help, cancel and connect
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:    what about checking for the IP address in 'ipconfig'?
<Typos_King> erk, ifconfig rather
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, is there a guide on how to move boot from being on the same partition that ubuntu is installed on to it's own partition?
<Screamo_Smurf> it say 10.42.43.1 :/
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:    try entering THAT in your server to connect to then
<erUSUL> Cyber_Akuma: there are guides to do it with home;it should be pretty the same procedure
<Screamo_Smurf> erros
<Screamo_Smurf> Typos_King still nothin
<Boots32M> cyber... I did my partitions with unetbootin and the ubuntu iso image... took fifteen minutes and I have a selectable dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<Typos_King> ...
<Cyber_Akuma> I already have the partitions sorta setup, that is the problem
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't start over
<psylinx> Why doesn't ubuntu have a trash bin shortcut?
<Boots32M> so you don't want to remake the partitions??? you want a clean install over the old OS?
<Staapaavandski> anyone here that could help me get my wifi on my laptop running? I'v put the SSID in and password, but nothing happen.
<Screamo_Smurf> psylinx its on the bottom bar
<Screamo_Smurf> to the far right
<Boots32M> staap do you see any networks in range?
<ebtek220> display icon that appears when changing the brightness on my laptop is distorted. sometimes it is distorted and sometiems it looks like it should. any ideas why this is happening?
<psylinx> well I'm using netbook remix
<Screamo_Smurf> little orange trash can
<synth> Im having a problem with the slapd package on 9.10.. I previously installed it and am trying to reinstall.  I am not getting all the questions when installing slapd as I did the first time.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure -plow slapd but that did not get me all my questions. how can I delete the cache of answers, so that dpkg will prompt me to answer all of them?
<psylinx> not desktop version
<Screamo_Smurf> hmm
<Screamo_Smurf> maybe right clikc add to panel?
<Staapaavandski> Boots32M: I'm connected to the wireless with my win7 laptop...
<alex88> Slart: can you give me a tip in how use checkinstall? what should i type instead of using make install?
<Boots32M> Oh Yeah what OS are you running??? and what computer?
<psylinx> I still can't install .bin files.
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:    tis being a samba share, right?
<erUSUL> !checkintall | alex88
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | alex88
<ubottu> alex88: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Cyber_Akuma> <Boots32M> so you don't want to remake the partitions??? you want a clean install over the old OS? <--- I have several partitions for three operating systems and utility partitiolns
<Cyber_Akuma> It woul dbe a HUGE mess to rereate them all
<Cyber_Akuma> I can delete one partition at atime and recreate it though
<alex88> erUSUL: thank you
<Screamo_Smurf> Typos_King i guess, stand windows network share thing
<the__jackdaw> I forgot,, how do i install the ATI video drivers, the open source ones?
<Cyber_Akuma> See, I am also upgrading vista to win7, and during the upgrade I plan to delete the vista partition and create two in it's place, a 128 meg boot partition and the rest of the empty space for win7
<Staapaavandski> Boots32M: I'v got a  IBM x60, just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and updated it...... (Atheros AR5212)
<Cyber_Akuma> ubuntu and opensuse are already on there
<Boots32M> I don't believe you have to just reinstall ubuntu clean and tell it not to mess with your partitions
<Boots32M> I suppose its selectable from what your saying... using grub?
<Staapaavandski> Boots32M: I'm using GRUB, yeah...
<Cyber_Akuma> So id need to reinstall it? I can't just tell it to use a different partition as the /boot mountpoint?
<Staapaavandski> Boots32M: Woops.....GNOME
<Cyber_Akuma> and move the files form the boot folder to that partition?
<Boots32M> Oh your talking about a cut copy and paste of everything from one partition to the other.... amen if it works... but I've never done it
<ebtek220> display icon that appears when changing the brightness on my laptop is distorted. sometimes it is distorted and sometiems it looks like it should. any ideas why this is happening?
<alex88> failed...holy crap
<exalt> alex88: its holy mac!
<Boots32M> Stap your partitions are selectable now for booting?
<Typos_King> alex88:     no surprisingly :|
<Boots32M> I belive I'm in over my head on  these ones guys...
<now3d> Hi
<Typos_King> ...
<DemoOn> in the grub.cfg set root= What thet means? On what its pointing at?
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:    it'd look as if you don't have samba or added any samba shares for your win share
<now3d> I'm having difficulty chaning my DPI in Xorg.. i've been posting on ubuntu forum here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8867233#post8867233   i've run out of ideas.. could anyone offer any tips or guides I could follow please?
<Boots32M> I need a good disposable computer to play with to learn how to play with partitions... all I know is i'm using grub to select my os and I used gpart(or something like that) to tell ubuntu where to go...
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:   the fact you may have it installed and setup in the win32 partition, means nothing to any other installated OS
<Boots32M> the rest is pressing buttons...:)
<DemoOn> again ignore
<Typos_King> DemoOn:    where the files for 'grub' are
<Matr|x> my sound card is not ready to work
<Matr|x> i dont know why?
<`mOOse`> Screamo_Smurf are you trying to get to an xp partition on the same machine as ubuntu?
<Typos_King> now3d:    dpi meaning your color depth?
<DemoOn> Typos_King: /boot/grub
<Boots32M> the worst that can happen is you have to erase everything and start from new... Hope you backed up everything...
<Screamo_Smurf> `mOOse` no, that would be easy
<`mOOse`> ok, just checking ;-)
<CkhiKuzad> Gparted is starting to tick me off, i dont know whether it is freezing or taking forever, but i am trying to partition my 150 gig hard drive so that 55 is reserved for windows, and when it gets to the e2fsck -v -y thing, it basically stops there for hours
<Screamo_Smurf> isnt samba built into windows?
<CkhiKuzad> is it just going to take forever for that?
<Typos_King> DemoOn:    well, that's the folder where's at in root, root= points to the partition where that is at
<now3d> Typos_King: hmm, like the dot pitch of pixels on the display,., i'd like to make the text larger overall
<ApexF1> Hello all
<Slart> CkhiKuzad: not forever.. but a while, yes
<DemoOn> Typos_King: it tells where is grub?
<ApexF1> Odd quick question if anybody might know...
<CkhiKuzad> no i mean it will take a very long time
<CkhiKuzad> slart**
<ApexF1> ...has anybody had constant system freezes after updating to Linux 2.6.31-19 generic?
<Slart> alex88: sorry.. I haven't used it myself.. no help from the link from ubottu?
<IdleOne> !lucid | ApexF1
<ubottu> ApexF1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> now3d:     that has nothing to do with dpi or resolution, you change that in the 'control panel' in appearances or look & feel, section for the desktop manager you're using, or for the window manager
<IdleOne> ApexF1: oops sorry scratch that
<Boots32M> ckhikuzad... if your doing an install of linux(like ubuntu) over windows and allocating space remember to defragment your windows partition:)
<DemoOn> Typos_King: ?
<ApexF1> Lol no worries IdleOne.
<CkhiKuzad> boots32m, im preparing my drive to install windows
<Typos_King> demoOn: yes?
<Markive> Hi Helpers, I was wonder if anyone knew of an app that can alter your voice to play pranks of friends? like the pitch extra.
<DemoOn> Typos_King: it points where is grub?
<Slart> CkhiKuzad: it depends on the hardware, size of the partition and probably cpu speed and such.. hard to tell how long it will take.. several hours seem a bit long but I remember from formatting my 1TB drives that it does indeed take a bit longer than expected
<now3d> Typos_King: I would like to do it in appearances etc.. however it doesnt work for Firefox. X is stuck at 117x117
<Matr|x> evry time i try to play sounds or songs it says
<Boots32M> ok well then you should be good, but why so little to windows???
<ApexF1> Xubuntu 9.10 with 2.6.31-19 kernel, constant system freezing, anybody else have this?
 * Staapaavandski thinks support for Ubuntu is way overrated.....
<CkhiKuzad> ok slart, then i will wait a much longer time
 * CkhiKuzad /quits
<synth> Can anyone tell me how to remove cached answers to debconf questions? Im having a hard time with the slapd package
<Matr|x> evry time i try to play sounds or songs it says  waitng for sound system to response
<Matr|x> wht is my problem
<Typos_King> DemoOn:    where the files for 'grub' are   <--- partition wise
<Screamo_Smurf> Staapaavandski lol
<IdleOne> ApexF1: you may want to check launchpad for any bug reports
<Boots32M> I only gave 15gb to ubuntu because the ubuntu can use the windows partition as storage and not visa versa
<Matr|x> evry time i try to play sounds or songs it says  waitng for sound system to response wht is my problem
<`mOOse`> now3d: firefox uses it's own fonts
<Matr|x> evry time i try to play sounds or songs it says  waitng for sound system to response wht is my problem
<ton_> Staapaavandski oh what cuz you gotta actually try?
<Flare183> !attitude | Staapaavandski
<ubottu> Staapaavandski: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DemoOn> Typos_King: for grub, wich files, kernel images or any else?
<Slart> ApexF1: I've had some freezes.. REISUB still worked though... but it's been behaving the last couple of days
<Matr|x> evry time i try to play sounds or songs it says  waitng for sound system to response wht is my problem
<now3d> moose: yeah.. i found that.. the about:config dpi setting is broken too
<Boots32M> Staap ubutu is good once its working and you got all the kinks worked out:)
<ApexF1> Cheers guys. I don't know what's causing it to be honest, sometimes it's just working in Terminal, others it's Rhythmbox.
<Matr|x> evry time i try to play sounds or songs it says  waitng for sound system to response wht is my problem
<ApexF1> Same deal each time though, freeze upon freeze.
<Boots32M> my kink is getting flash drives to work right now:)
<Typos_King> now3d:    web browsers have their own configuraton for that, in FF is under Edit > preferences > Content > default fonts > advanced
<Flare183> !repeat | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Flare183> oops
<now3d> an alternative is to get firefox to save the zoom feature
<Matr|x> evry time i try to play sounds or songs it says  waitng for sound system to response wht is my problem
<Flare183> !repeat | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<agoolefrank> Typos_King: just wanted to let you know that the scan fixed me. I can now boot. thank you.
<Matr|x> ok
<Typos_King> now3d:    also any 'theme' or 'skin' you apply to them will affect such
<Slart> ShazbotMcMurder: good questions usually get good answers.. bad questions get no answers.. or bad answers.. guess which one you asked
<Staapaavandski> ubottu, yeah ok....sorry, I understand......I'm gona try google....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Staapaavandski> exit
<now3d> Tpos_King: yep, i've been using that in firefox.. that only does the text though, so it doesnt page layout, any idea how to get firefox to save the zoom level?
<ShazbotMcMurder> Slart, I did not ask a damn question
<ApexF1> On to the bug reports...hope I can find something, didn't get very far last time.
<Slart> ShazbotMcMurder: sorry.. wrong person.. nevermind me
<Typos_King> demoOn:   yes, usually where 'grub' files are at, is the same as root partition
<Flare183> !language | ShazbotMcMurder
<ubottu> ShazbotMcMurder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ApexF1> If anybody else has issues with 2.6.31-19 kernel, please let me know? :X
<Typos_King> now3d:    to save the zoom .... ahe.... only spot I can think you may find it will be under about:config
<harisund> Anyone knows how to burn a ISO image to a CD using the default Brasero CD/DVD Burner?
<DemoOn> Typos_King: and if im having root partition somewhere else?
<Matr|x> how i can restart my sound service?
<Typos_King> if it allows it at all
<Flare183> !iso | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<harisund> Flare183: !iso is not what I am looking for, but !burning is so thanks either way
<IdleOne> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Slart> harisund: open it in brasero.. or start brasero and select Burn image.. select image and cd/dvd drive.. press ok
<Flare183> eh you got the idea :P
<Boots32M> is there a program I can run to reinstate my ability to use flash drives
<Boots32M> ??
<ticko> how do i mount an 2ndary hard drvie on startup?
<xtjacob> hey everyone, whats the best IDE on ubuntu for perl programming?
<Flare183> ticko: add it to your fstab
<Flare183> !best | xtjacob
<ubottu> xtjacob: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ticko> Flare183: its located in /etc right?
<Slart> ticko: add a line to your fstab
<Flare183> ticko: yup
<motaka2> how can i format my flash memory in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !fstab > ticko
<ubottu> ticko, please see my private message
<ticko> Flare183: ty and Slart
<Slart> motaka2: gparted is an easy point'n'click way
<Slart> motaka2: you can do it from the command line as well.. if you really want to
<motaka2> Slart: tell me more , whats gpareted?
<Boots32M> where is gparted?
<Boots32M> I used it to install but dunno where it went...
<Boots32M> <<<<looks under computer
<Matr|x> how can i restart sound server?
<Flare183> !gparted | Boots32M
<ubottu> Boots32M: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Slart> motaka2: gparted is the Gnome Partition Editor.. it's the same tool you use when you want to create partitions.. resize partitions and such.. it also formats partitions
<motaka2> Slart: i prefer to do that through terminal
<Boots32M> whooo hoo!!! thx):
<now3d> Tpos_King: i looked at browser.zoom.full but  couldn't figure it out
<Slart> motaka2: hmm.. then I'm not entirely sure of the exact syntax.. have a look at mkfs   (man mkfs might tell you more)
<Boots32M> I thought It would still be on my computer since I used it to install my OS...
<motaka2> Slart: i have to install gparted?
<IdleOne> Matr|x: killall pulseaudio should do it
<Boots32M> <<looks under sourceforge:)
<Matr|x> that will restart my sound server
<Slart> motaka2: I'm not sure if it's installed by default.. but if you want to format from the command line you don't have to install it
<IdleOne> Matr|x: it will stop it and when you try to play a sound it should restart
<Matr|x> ok
<motaka2> Slart: i dont know how to do that from terminal
<Slart> motaka2: are you running the regular desktop install?
<Matr|x> thx brother its no no busy box:D
<now3d> Typos_King: any idea if I should be able to modify X dpi settings.. or is it always fixed now?
<Matr|x> im so thx for u
<IdleOne> Matr|x: welcome
<motaka2> Slart: yeah
<Matr|x> thx brother so muchhhhhhhhhhh
<Typos_King> now3d:    just for that, I'd think is overkill, since that'd just change resolution or color depth
<Slart> motaka2: then use gparted.. it's much easier to get it right.. formatting the right partition and so on
<motaka2> Slart: where can i find it?
<Screamo_Smurf> Typos_King is samba built into windows xp?
<Slart> motaka2: run "sudo apt-get install gparted" in a terminal
<i3inary> i just got my laptop to boot which was impacted and shut off.  what is the best utility to run from the recovery console to check the disk for errors?
<Slart> motaka2: or install the gparted package from synaptic.. same result
<Typos_King> Screamo_Smurf:    no, but some other networking package may have installed if you had the network hooked up at the time you installed it
<Beirdo> Is there a known "correct" way to make xen work in 9.10?
<jamieleshaw> hey, anyone know where I can find a packaged thc hydra
<Screamo_Smurf> its not?
<motaka2> Slart: ok finished, where can i find it now?
<Screamo_Smurf> eh, dang it
<Slart> motaka2: system, administration, gparted
<Typos_King> i3inary:     run off a live-cd/floopy/usb   and run    sudo e2fsck -c /dev/YOURHD
<nickkontos> how can i mount an smb share in a folder like /media/share ?
<motaka2> Slart:  does scanning all devices take too long?
<Slart> motaka2: nope
<IdleOne> jamieleshaw: that "software" is not supported. a quick google search reported several links though
<Boots32M> well I'm a proud pappy of a brand new bouncing baby ubuntu one cloud... 2gigs of nothin:)
<jamieleshaw> IdleOne, Yeah, I know I need a .deb and yes I've googled
<motaka2> Slart: which drive is my flash?
<Boots32M> is there a search for media app like find hardware on windows?
<IdleOne> jamieleshaw: don't know what to tell you
<Slart> motaka2: look at the size.. it's probably the last one in the list
<Boots32M> maybe a program to search a hardware driver database??
<i3inary> Typos_King: thanks bro.
<Typos_King> nickkontos:    tried using mount with -t smb?
<motaka2> Slart: unalocated 7.84, the nearest but how can i format?
<Slart> motaka2: first you create an empty partition on the drive.. (right click on the empty space)
<torasuku> Can anyone tell me how to remove the fading opacity of unfocused windows in Ubuntu GNOME? (Besides removing Compiz effects altogether)
<Slart> motaka2: nothing will be done untill you click the apply button so feel free to play around
<sc> #ubuntu pl
<IdleOne> sc /join #ubuntu-pl
<scottj> I'm using twinview on a laptop w/ an external monitor. WHen I remove the external monitor I would like ubuntu to recognize that and switch back to just using my laptop monitor. Any ideas how to do that? What about a way to script it? Right now I manually run nvidia-settings and click buttons to do it
<sc> thx
<IdleOne> welcome
<Boots32M> whats ubuntu pl?
<Typos_King> ... portugal? I'd think
<Slart> polish
<Slart> pt is portugese
<Typos_King> o_O
<nickkontos> thnx Typos_King :)
<Boots32M> BTNX whats that??? oh and ubuntu-pl
<Boots32M> ?
<Markive> is there any voice changing software in ubuntu?
<FANDER1> Why screenshots of OS X are brighter and sharper? The colors are great and very sharp. While in Linux it's not. At least for me!
<FANDER1> Go to ubuntuforums.org and see a screenshot from the screenshot post, then compare it to an OS X screenshot
<blakkheim> FANDER1: scrot -q 100
<Craig_Dem> Markive: Audacity is an audio editor.
<blakkheim> FANDER1: also use png instead of jpg
<FANDER1> blakkheim: what scrot -q 100?!
<FANDER1> blakkheim: I'm using PNG
<blakkheim> FANDER1: the command to take a screenshot with scrot, using the maximum quality
#ubuntu 2010-02-23
<ltrainer_> HEllo
<Typos_King> Markive:    dunno any offhand myself
<kostkon> FANDER1, Shutter is a good app for taking shots
<ltrainer_> Hello
<ticko> i added a line to my fstab and nothing will mount can someone tell me what i did wrong
<ltrainer_> I need help. my wifi card (broadcom) is not working with ubuntu on my netbook
<kostkon> FANDER1, http://shutter-project.org/
<Typos_King> Markive:   then again, you might be able to get away using a text-to-speech app, just type-in the answers and pick the voice you want from it :)
<FANDER1> Noway guys the screenshots are blurry a bit
<FANDER1> OS X shots are far sharper
<FANDER1> the colors are great
<Boots32M> I found me a program called mount manager... hmmm wonder if that'll help me mount thumb drives):
<Typos_King> Boots32M:    mount thumb drives?   you mean you system isn't doing that already?
<Markive> typos_king i'm trying to find something that will alow me to turn into barry white on skype.. for a gag
<ticko> can someone tell me whats wrong with the line in my fstab to not mount my secondary hard drive?
<khz> join #cw
<Boots32M> Typos I'm afraid I nixed that ability in a mad dash to uninstall flash player installer so I could reinstall it and actually get it to work... used the teminal nautilus command and everything... messed my system up for thumb drives....
<Boots32M> btw solved my flash player woes!!
<Typos_King> Markive:    have skype input device to be the soundcard, and have the text-to-speech app speak your typed-in text... that'd do it, just need to find a 'barry white' voice :P
<Boots32M> but now my flash drives won't work:)
<AngryPickle> /147.92.1.167/jubunti /mnt/backupwww -o username=jerryg,password=bosco
<Typos_King> ?
<AngryPickle> that was an fstab example
<Typos_King> hehe, jerryg, bosco... ook :P
<LinearKey> Have a question about screen, not sure if this is the place to ask, I want to run a program in a screen window without an extra layer of bash
<Boots32M> Oh now typos if you know the solution to my flash drive blues let me know:) I'll give you a cup of ubuntu!!!
<Shazam> both camera and mic fail through programs in linux, but work over flash in browser. What (generally) might this problem indicate
<kolda> join /ubuntu-cz
<IdleOne> kolda: /join #ubuntu-cz
<Boots32M> Whooo hooo!!!! worked! Mount manager solved my problem... ibroke eat your heart out.... with linux: Theres an app for that!!!
<trism> LinearKey: screen command; (optionally with -t name to name the window)
<karan> hi
<karan> i need help
<Boots32M> Karan shoot:)
<karan> how do i switch between gnome and kde
<IdleOne> karan: ask
<karan> switchdesk dont work
<Boots32M> oops shot down... dunno what those things are:)
<IdleOne> karan: you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<karan> um
<karan> gnome
<Typos_King> hehe
<karan> i actually
<karan> am using fedora
<karan> but nobody is helping me in their channel
<Typos_King> karan:    just install the kde :)
<Typos_King> easy
<IdleOne> karan: ok, you can install kubuntu-desktop then log out and select KDE in the Sessions drop down box at the login window
<IdleOne> lol karan
<Boots32M> I'm using a fedora too!!!
<IdleOne> try #fedora
<karan> i did
<Boots32M> keeps the rain out!!
<LinearKey> trism: yes that's what I want to do, it works the first time, but if I already have a screen how I can open more inside it like that
<karan> nobody replied
<karan> yes
<IdleOne> karan: How should we know?
<karan> but i dont wanna use ubuntu because
<trism> LinearKey: that is from inside screen
<gavin__> i used to use fedora.
<karan> when i have compiz n wanted to watch youtube it lagged and not repsonded firefox
<LinearKey> trism: oh ok it won't start a new screen?
<Typos_King> karan:    just install the kde desktop manager, off the fedora repositories/files/archives
<trism> LinearKey: no, just a new window
<karan> ye i installed it
<Typos_King> I'd think the DM will also install the wm
<IdleOne> #ubuntu the unofficial channel to ask questions about all other distros and expect an answer :)
<karan> i just wanna know how to get into kde
<Typos_King> karan:    then just  log out, and before loggin in, in the Sessions section at the login screen, pick KDE :|
<harisund> Is it just me or does UNR have a lot of bugs?
<IdleOne> karan: I assume you logout of gnome and login to kde choosing at the login screen
<ltrainer> hello,.... somebody, please help
<karan> yes but it deosnt give me the option to choose the session :s
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    due to lack of clarivoyant abilities, you may want to  be specific on your plight
<ltrainer> hahah
<ltrainer> sorry, I meant help, my wifi card will not work with ubuntu
<dbdii407> Anyone know where i can download tango icons?
<IdleOne> !wifi | ltrainer
<ubottu> ltrainer: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    your wifi being?  a usb device? a mammal?
<Boots32M> Now i got this program cheez and this camera that won't play with the cheez.... ideas anyone?
<karan> so any idea why fedora dont give me a choice
<ltrainer> it is a PCI internal card I guess. broadcom.
<blakkheim> karan: /join #fedora - this is an ubuntu support channel
<ubyserver> hello everyone
<IdleOne> !broadcom > ltrainer
<ubottu> ltrainer, please see my private message
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    what ubuntu version are you running?
<Boots32M> ltrainer did you try the website for your computers manufacturer... they often supply linux drivers
<ubyserver> Question regarding nameserver. I now have my server setup and would like to use it as a nameserver.
<ubyserver> Must I tasksel DNS
<ubyserver> Or just add the nameserver to /etc/hosts
<Boots32M> whats this !words> that our idle one keeps saying???
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    check what chipset it's, do a -> sudo lspci
<IdleOne> !bot > Boots32M
<ubottu> Boots32M, please see my private message
<ltrainer> 9.10 Netbook remix
<Boots32M> :)
<ZykoticK9> ubyserver, add your name server to /etc/resolv.conf
<Typos_King> ltrainer:   if it's broadcom, depends on what version you may have of ubuntu, it may need the drivers, they provide it, or the firmware, is also provided too
<Dekkard> problem with ifupdown upgrade..any news?
<ubyserver> ZykoticK9 when you say add your nameserver, can i use the IP as the nameserver?
<IdleOne> Boots32M: !word is a trigger for ubottu to send info about $whatever. the > sends via /msg and | sends it to channel
<ZykoticK9> ubyserver, yup
<Boots32M> Hey thats my OS ltrainer
<ZykoticK9> ubyserver, "nameserver $IP_ADDRESS"
<Boots32M> thx Idle one
<Boots32M> and ubottyuuu
<ltrainer> ummm. running sudo lspci...hang on
<IdleOne> Boots32M: also good to know is the TAB nick complete feature in most irc clients. type the first few letters of a nick and hit tab. Idl + TAB will give you IdleOne
<Boots32M> !themeaningoflife
<Typos_King> ltrainer:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<IdleOne> Boots32M: there is also a !botabuse factoid. you don't want to abuse the bot
<ZykoticK9> ltrainer, i don't think lspci requires sudo FYI
<Flare-Laptop> !botabuse | Boots32M
<ubottu> Boots32M: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ltrainer> its a BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev01)
<Boots32M> IdleOne, good deal now I know:)
<Boots32M> kk:)
<Boots32M> <<<has been warned....
<wesley> having an issue where flash drops out on me, getting the message "flash app has crashed" lol more or less anyone every experience this often?
<dlynes> Are there any tutorials for rolling your own ubuntu distribution?  I'd like to be able bootstrap it off of a Ubuntu netboot installation, or possibly even better from a PXE boot
<Boots32M> I just installed flash player... seems to work for me. I am using the one from adobe site which are you using?
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    btw, the b43-fwcutter way worked for me in 9.1
<DemoOn> Can i make from unetbootin live usb so the changes that i make will save after reboot?
<blakkheim> DemoOn: no
<IdleOne> DemoOn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<magn3ts> Anyone using the Nvidia 195 driver?
<DemoOn> blakkheim: with what can i make it except usb creator that comes default with ubuntu?
<dlynes> The reason I'm asking is because I'm currently doing a ubuntu install from a normal install
<dlynes> magn3ts, yes
<Boots32M> DemoOn, unetbootin is pretty much what you use if you want to do a kind of one time lookiluu before jumping into ubuntu...
<dlynes> And I have a script for automating all my configuration from a terminal after the initial install
<Boots32M> I had to reinstall it on my flash drive every time I tried to use it.
<IdleOne> !remaster > dlynes
<magn3ts> dlynes, do you manually have to do a CTRL+ALT+F7 every time you boot?
<Wolfen69> use remastersys, then use the usb startup creator
<ubottu> dlynes, please see my private message
<Dekkard> anyone encountering errors with the update to ifupdown
<ZykoticK9> DemoOn, "Startup disk creator" in System / Admin menu can create usb persistent drives
<DemoOn> Boots32M: i want to make so changes would save
<dlynes> ubottu, oh...thanks...didn't see that window show up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DemoOn> ZykoticK9: statup disk creator dont do what i need
<Typos_King> Dekkard:   ? wha?
<ltrainer> wow  thanx
<dlynes> magn3ts, no
<magn3ts> dlynes, :[
<ubyserver> ZykoticK9 is there a way to test the nameserver works?
<dlynes> magn3ts, however, it does seem to have issues
<Dekkard> i got some code pasted into pastebin.. my upgrade included ifupdown.. its just erroring.. wont install
<ubyserver> Would I just have to assign it to a domain for testing?
<Boots32M> DemoOn, I don't know how to make a reliable usb operating system that can save the changes you make.
<ticko> !fstab ticko
<ZykoticK9> ubyserver, don't know sorry
<ubyserver> thank you
<magn3ts> dlynes, can you elaborate... I am as well
<dlynes> magn3ts, ubuntu doesn't boot up clean every time, and I'm not sure if it's the nvidia opengl driver or not
<ticko> !mount ticko
<Wolfen69> DemonOn: use remastersys to create your image, then usb startup disk creator
<dlynes> magn3ts, i suspect it's probably the driver
<ltrainer> Typos_King what is bc43-fwcutter?
<magn3ts> dlynes, grrr, exact problem I'm having
<IdleOne> ticko: use /msg ubottu mount
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    technically, 9.1 already has the drives for the broadcom ones, they just do not include the firmware due to license issues, from what I read, so, b43-fwcutter does that part
<Typos_King> s/drives/drivers/
<IdleOne> ltrainer: the drivers you probably need
<magn3ts> dlynes, gah, I even meant 190 too and its supposed to be stable. 195 only booted properly 1/5 times maybe :[
<DemoOn> Wolfen69: no, startup disk creator does its job, but then i get errors, and i think u couldnt help me
<dlynes> magn3ts, i.e. sometimes it boots up with a black screen, and I go to Alt-F8(?...memory's sketchy), and I get a garbled screen that looks like ascii graphics
<Boots32M> DemoOn, I just made sure with unetbootin that my internet and essentials worked then I jumped right in and installed it next to windows.... Now I'm dual cool:)
<dlynes> magn3ts, it works for me about 4 out of every 5 times
<magn3ts> dlynes, weird. weird weird
<DemoOn> Boots32M: i need for other reasons that i can save changes
<dlynes> magn3ts, however, I'm trying 183 now
<Boots32M> well I installed 9.10 netbook remix (from the halls of the Karmic Kola)
<dlynes> magn3ts, or 187(?)
<magn3ts> So new question, anyone using nvidia 190 and have to switch to virtual console 7 where X is running manually?
<ltrainer> oic thx
<Boots32M> I'd go with wolfen's Idea then and use remastersys
<Boots32M> but I dunno what that is so I couldn't tell you
<dlynes> magn3ts, I just started using ubuntu last week (got thrown into it with a new job i started)
<magn3ts> dlynes, 190 is *okay* (I think my other problem is with awn-trunk) but sometimes the TTY/Virtual consoles aren't working and I always have to switch to tty7 manually to get to X.
<IdleOne> dlynes: awesome
<dlynes> magn3ts, but whatever it does, the machine's so comopletely locked up, I can't even ctrl-alt-del it
<Sistk> hi, excuse me, It is any way to execute a visual basic aplication in ubuntu? (forgive me english please)
<DaZ> do we even have ctrl alt del? >:
<Flare-Laptop> dlynes: Control alt del doesn't work on Ubuntu
<dlynes> IdleOne, that /msg you sent me
<magn3ts> yep. 195 was a bad choice on my part. I'll try it again in a month. It was an instant headache
<IdleOne> dlynes: shift-alt-SysRq
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg881044.html
 * magn3ts doesn't have a sysrq key
<dlynes> IdleOne, Is it only for ubuntu live?
<Boots32M> does anyone know How to get my webcam workin?
<Boots32M> 9.10 NBR
<dlynes> IdleOne, or will it work for a ubuntu install cd as well?
<IdleOne> dlynes: I think it allows you to create a live cd and also install
<dlynes> IdleOne, ok, thanks
<IdleOne> dlynes: the live cd is a install cd as well
<vuln> Hello there. My friend's computer got turned off accidently by some black out, or something like that. Now, when he turns it on, the Graphics doesn't load. He told me the terminal is the only thing which appears when he turns his computer on. Is there anything I could tell him to do to make it work properly again?
<dlynes> IdleOne, I've got it stripped down to bare bones using bash scripts, removing all the gnome crap...just want to automate it further, so that you can just slap in a cd and go
<Typos_King> Flare-Laptop:    it probably 'works', depends on what you mean by 'work', of course, the keyboard keys can be mapped to anything really, either by the desktop or window manager, they can also be disabled by it during the session
<ubyserver> what must I do in order to use a domain name that I own as the nameserver address for my server?
<IdleOne> dlynes: then that should help you do what you want
<dlynes> IdleOne, it was pretty easy to do in slackware...
<Flare-Laptop> Typos_King: well control + alt+ delete doesn't bring up the system monitor so yeah
<heydawg> hey can ubuntu boot from a usb card?
<dlynes> heydawg, yes
<IdleOne> !usb | heydawg
<ubottu> heydawg: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Typos_King> heydawg:    sure
<Typos_King> it can also do SD or CF boots
<dlynes> heydawg, plenty of tutorials out there on that...just google for it like you were looking for a netboot
<Flare-Laptop> !bind | ubyserver
<Flare-Laptop> crap
<ubyserver> Flare-Laptop what are we looking to do?
<vuln> Hello there. My friend's computer got turned off accidently by some black out, or something like that. Now, when he turns it on, the Graphics doesn't load. He told me the terminal is the only thing which appears when he turns his computer on. Is there anything I could tell him to do to make it work properly again?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<dlynes> vuln, we heard you the first time
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vuln> dlynes: my connection isn't good. You could have not received it
<dlynes> vuln, ah
<SunshineDonut> X-Plane 9 was mounted as belonging to the wrong user, anyone recommend a fix?
<Sistk> hi, excuse me, It is any way to execute a visual basic aplication in ubuntu? (forgive me english please)
<dlynes> that's one nasty netsplit
<rap424> What is the proper emacs to install under Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<Flare-Laptop> rap424: depends on if you want x11 or not
<Nitsuga> Sistk, you can try using wine
<rap424> If I do apt-get install emacs , I get a buggy version of emacs
<blakkheim> rap424: vim
<dlynes> blakkheim, heh
<Flare-Laptop> no wim
<rap424> Flare-Laptop: I just want command line
<Cool_Nick> Is it possible to mount a filesystem ontop of another?  ie.  combine files in directory listed for reading, but writing gets done to only 1 filesystem?
<Sistk> thanks nitsuga
<Flare-Laptop> rap424: try sudo apt-get install emacs23-nox11
<Sistk> Ill try
<Typos_King> Sistk:    yeah, you could try Wine, but I'd not hold my breath :|
<rap424> Flare-Laptop: Thanks
<LogicalDash> How can I run a live screencast from Ubuntu? I want it to show up like a video in somebody's browser, not in a VNC client.
<funkycat90210> firefox brings my system to a crawl, is there another browser that comes with ubuntu that is better? I can't open firefox to download chromium
<heydawg> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flare-Laptop> !screencast | LogicalDash
<ubottu> LogicalDash: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<DemoOn> a
<Typos_King> Cool_Nick:    the wha?
<dlynes> Sistk, You probably want the commercially supported 'CrossOver' product from CodeWeavers...it gives you way better Windows compatibility than the straight Wine subsystem
<Typos_King> sounds almost like clustering :|
<DeathMetalDean> Hiya, does anyone know how to add the Moti-Maker plugin for GIMP?
<jeffreyf> vuln, boot from a LiveCD....mount the system disk and move the data to an external drive (don't forget the hidden folders like .evolution, .purple, etc that he doesn't want to lose) and see if the system will take a reload.  If you can mount the disk and get your data, most likely the system will be able to be reloaded
<LogicalDash> Flare-Laptop, do those do live screencasts?
<ascheel> question about mkfs.  I created a Primary Partition on a USB drive.  This created it as a 'Linux' filesystem.  I then used 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1' and it completes without any errors, but when it completes, it doesn't show a vfat file system.  Anybody able to tell me why?
<poppep> oi
<dlynes> Sistk, It includes some extra windows support that runs in conjunction with the opensource wine
<Flare-Laptop> LogicalDash: nope
<LogicalDash> ff
<dlynes> Sistk, http://www.codeweavers.com/
<shoop_> is there a way to get gnome to remember position and size of individual windows?
<jeffreyf> vuln...that is the easiest way to recovery
<Flare-Laptop> LogicalDash: No
<ltrainer> well, I iinstall b43 fw-cutter and restarted
<Cool_Nick> Typos_King.  lets say I have 2 drives...can I mount them to the same point  so when I write...it only writes to teh one drive...but I can see the files from both?
<Sistk> ooohh thanks dlynes
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    and?   don't keep us in suspense!
<ltrainer> well, I iinstall b43 fw-cutter and restarted. still nothing happening. says Wireless Networks disconnected. and it dowsn't search for any.
<Codiac> how do i connect to new irc channels?
<ascheel> Codiac, /join #channel_name
<SunshineDonut> X-Plane 9 was mounted as belonging to the wrong user, anyone recommend a fix?
<Typos_King> Codiac:    channels or servers?
<danijel> hi
<Codiac> channel i think
<danijel> can somebody help me?
<Typos_King> Cool_Nick:    don't think that's possible
<dlynes> Sistk, for the price they charge for it, it's an excellent product, too
<Pattrick> Hey guys, I am back.
<Codiac> anontalk.org is a channel or a server?
<Pattrick> How can I set my scroll speed?
<Pattrick> Codiac, server
<danijel> can somebody help me ?
<Codiac> how do i connect to the server then?
<Codiac> first time irc sorry
<Pattrick>  /server -m <server>
<dlynes> danijel, if you want help, you need to tell people what you actually need help with
<danijel> ok. sorry
<Typos_King> Codiac:    depends  on the irc client, but usually /server ... as Pattrick poiinted out
<Sistk> Yeh, I see the price is very low, im exited
<Sistk> my boss will love it\
<dlynes> Sistk, That'll give you the most integrated approach, probably, with the least amount of resource consumption
<dlynes> Sistk, if you don't mind running a virtual machine, a virtual machine will give you the highest compatibility
<ubyserver> There is no need to install tasksel DNS to setup my server as DNS
<danijel> i have grafic card  ati radeon 9250 , 128 mb . 512 ram. can i have some efects on ubuntu linux ???
<dlynes> Sistk, but not the highest speed
<danijel> like box
<Sistk> dlynes, i rreally cant have a virtual machine
<Sistk> mi applications are very heavy
<dlynes> Sistk, yeah, so you want CrossOver, then
<dlynes> Sistk, it's not really an option for us, either...we need to be able to communicate with PLC's over a serial port
<Soul_Sample> how to enable the framebuffer under ubuntu while using nvidia?
<danijel> hello
<danijel> can somebody help me
<dlynes> Sistk, the hardware virtualization slows everything down so much that it doesn't respond fast enough, and the PLC stops communicating
<danijel> i says the questin
<Flare-Laptop> !ask | danijel
<ubottu> danijel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<q0_0p> anyone here able to get launchy working properly?
<DemoOn> what should i run os-prober orrr update-grub2?
<dlynes> Flare-Laptop, he did ask the question
<Boots32M> How bout them webcams Can't get mine to go
<Typos_King> danijel:    it's already having some effects on you, that's why you're here :P
<Boots32M> Can I sing the webcam blues??? (got your earplugs everyone???:)
<Typos_King> ltrainer:    did you do the .o files commands?
<ubyserver> Flare-Laptop So there is no need to install tasksel DNS?
<ubyserver> just edit /etc/resolv.conf
<danijel> i have grafic card  ati radeon 9250 , 128 mb . 512 ram. can i have some efects on ubuntu linux ???
<Flare-Laptop> ubyserver: I guess so
<Sistk> dlynes, so you say that I couldnt comunicate with any hardware?
<dlynes> Sistk, no..you can
<ubyserver> you guess so and i hope so
<ubyserver> :)
<danijel> i have grafic card  ati radeon 9250 , 128 mb . 512 ram. can i have some efects on ubuntu linux ???
<dlynes> Sistk, but if there's specific hardware you need to communicate with, and you want to know compatibility
<dlynes> Sistk, i woudl call up codeweavers and ask them before you buy the product
<danijel> can somebody help me ?
<danijel> i have grafic card  ati radeon 9250 , 128 mb . 512 ram. can i have some efects on ubuntu linux ???
<thecarlhall> If I get a trace in the console when I'm shutting down, is there a way to get that message after the restart?
<Sistk> dlynes, thank you so much, but I will download and try the product before buying it
<danijel> i have grafic card  ati radeon 9250 , 128 mb . 512 ram. can i have some efects on ubuntu linux ???
<boss_mc> !patience | danijel
<ubottu> danijel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sistk> dlynes, you are so helpfull
<dlynes> Sistk, yeah..i think they even have a special version of it for using with directx
<danijel> can i have box ?
<danijel> you just dont want to answer me
<danijel> can i have box ? 128 mb grafic card
<seanbrystone> Anyone good with bash scripting? can someone convert this to tar.bz2 instead of just tar? i asked in #bash but they're snoozing hard http://paste.ubuntu.com/381932
<boss_mc> danijel: try to turn on the effects, if they work, they work, if not, they don't
<dlynes> seanbrystone, tar jcvf tarfile.tar.bz2 directory/
<boss_mc> danijel: install compizconfig-settings-manager to configure the compiz plugins (and turn on desktop cube for the 'box')
<|604|> how do i make a folder in ubuntu viewable ONLY by someone with root access?
<dlynes> seanbrystone, or bzip2 filename.tar
<oshi> how do I format an external extended partition?
<|604|> using dolphin
<seanbrystone> dlynes, but i donno bash scripting where would i put that in the script?
<danijel> boss mc i have XFCE
<boss_mc> |604|: if a folder's permissions don't allow reading then people cannot look inside it
<flootenkerp> Hello, I downloaded firefox 3.6 from the firefox website, and it gave me a folder. Where do I put the folder to replace the old firefox?
<dlynes> seanbrystone, change -cpzf to -cpjf, and change all references to .tar.gz to .tar.bz2
<MilitantPotato> Hi, Is anyone familure with viking and using a USB GPS?  GPSDrive is communicating properly with my GPS, but I can't figure out how to get viking to show my position on it's map.
<boss_mc> danijel: in that case I have no idea, sorry
<seanbrystone> dlynes, ok ty :D
<danijel> ok. tnanks
<josh_> Hi, for some reason today, when ever i click on a link or type something in on any browser such as ubuntu.com, i crash..
<josh_> Can't access the internet, so i need IRC help lol.
<dlynes> josh_, delete all your plugins, and disable all your extensions/addons in firefox, and then try starting up firefox again
<josh_> Ok, will try.
<josh_> When i try to get into the addons menu, i just crash.
<dlynes> josh_, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* /home/josh_/.mozilla/plugins/*, ...
<josh_> k.
<dlynes> josh_, probably a good indication it's an addon issue, then
<flea> josh_, close any firefox open...  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak    now load firefox
<Lostinspace_46> I just installed GnuPG, gpg, etc. Running "gpg -d <any .gpg file>" I get this msg.   gpg: decrypt_message failed: unexpected data  Anyone know what causes this?
<rahduke> can some one do me a favor and open compiz-settings>Animations>(Minimize Tab) and just copy and paste the default minimize effect window match info
<rahduke> i deleted it on accident
<josh_> Just going to the directory you told me to go to.
<flea> josh_, you should only be in ~
<Boots32M> anyone have a program called camera monitor... its in software center but I don't think that will solve my webcam blues
<flootenkerp> When I download firefox from the website, where do I put the folder located in the tar.gz?
<Boots32M> later all gotta get for now:)
<josh_> What do you mean by ~?
<flootenkerp> tar.bz2*
<flea> josh type cd ~
<flea> or just cd (if you are the same user that is starting ffox)
<dlynes> josh_, try the following as well:  mv /home/josh_/.mozilla/firefox/r390ur93r3.default/extensions.ini /home/josh_/.mozilla/firefox/r390ur93r3.default/extensions.ini_backup, where 'r390ur93r3.default' is your particular profile directory
<dlynes> josh_, that should disable all of the extensions/addons
<dlynes> josh_, assuming you're using firefox, that is
<flea> josh_, ~ = current users homedir
<ltrainer> Typos_king ThANK YOU sooooo MUCH. my laptop is working wireless!!!. you ARE the king!
<josh_> Ok, but i forgot to say it's just not firefox.
<josh_> All browsers that crash.
<flea> josh_,  do the cmd i told you
<josh_> oh.
<flea> josh_, close any firefox open...  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak    now load firefox
<flea> or any other browser
<Beirdo> anyone know if xen WORKED in 9.04?
<Beirdo> sure doesn't in 9.10
<rahduke> can some one do me a favor and open compiz-settings>Animations>(Minimize Tab) and just copy and paste the default minimize effect window match info??.... I deleted the info on accident
<gandalfcome> I have multiple ubuntu servers. It is possible to link their pakacage managers somehow? so when I install something on one that the others do the same?
<SunshineDonut> X-Plane 9 was mounted as belonging to the wrong user, anyone recommend a fix? I dunno how to change it.
<josh_> doing it.
<flootenkerp> I accidentally deleted a few files for firefox, and now firefox won't start up, says permission denied. Does anyone know how I can upgrade firefox 3.5 to the latest version, removing all of my old firefox files?
<dlynes> gandalfcome, do these servers have a lot of non-redundant files?
<gandalfcome> dlynes: well they are compute servers mainly so no.
<dlynes> gandalfcome, ok, and are there many of them?
<gandalfcome> dlynes: well 4 or 5
<josh_> No such file or directory.
<flea> josh_, are you doing this as root?
<josh_> Yes.
<flea> josh_, dont
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know how I can update my firefox to the latest version?
<josh_> Still no..
<`mOOse`> flootenkerp - I wouldn't
<blakkheim> flootenkerp: the same way you upgrade every other package, aptitude
<flea> josh_,  what is your desktop user?
<josh_> josh
<`mOOse`> 3.5.7 is much more friendly - 3.6 has been problematic
<blakkheim> flootenkerp: but the latest, the REAL latest, usually isn't in ubuntu repos
<flea> as root, su - josh
<`mOOse`> I'd wait till 3.7
<flea> then run: mv .mozilla .mozilla-bak
<blakkheim> 3.6 is great for me
<pundo> how do I enable su in ubuntu?
<jrib> !root | pundo
<ubottu> pundo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flea> pundo, visudo
<`mOOse`> blakkheim - check their forums - it's been a lot of trouble for a lot of people
<pundo> thanks
<dlynes> pundo, set a password for root
<flootenkerp> Well, then how would I update to 3.6? I'm at 3.5 right now
<dlynes> pundo, sudo su
<dlynes> pundo, and then do passwd
<blakkheim> flootenkerp: you'd have to compile it
<jrib> pundo: inform yourself about sudo by reading ubottu's link.  You don't need a root password
<flootenkerp> Oh, okay. How would I do that?
<blakkheim> !compile > flootenkerp
<ubottu> flootenkerp, please see my private message
<pundo> I've read a few things saying that su > sudo in certain circumstances.  I use sudo, wondered how to do su.
<dlynes> pundo, as i mentioned 'sudo su'
<jrib> pundo: the things you have read are wrong really...
<josh_> Still nothing, firefox and all other browsers still crash.
<safe> I tried to add a secondary gnome-panel to my desktop but it overlapped a previous one and now it just crashes. Can't click anything while in X. How do I reset my gnome-panels?
<pundo> ok, thanks for the info guys
<flea> pundo, they are different entities, they do different things.  you should use sudo as you can create specific rules (stanzas) for each task
<`mOOse`> you don't have to compile 3.6 - it's available
<dlynes> jrib, well, I still like to use su, myself, when I'm testing subparts of a script that I need to work undo sudo
<flootenkerp> Oh
<dlynes> s/undo/under/
<ZykoticK9> TwinView Quake 3 issue -- Points version plays on one monitor properly, ioQuake3 plays in middle of both monitors (both set to 1280x1024) --- I have an Xorg with metamodes including NULL values in hopes of auto-disabling one monitor.  Any suggestions?
<flootenkerp> Then how do I get it?
<josh_> Flea, did what you told me too, Mozilla and all other browsers still crash.
<dlynes> Less of a pain doing a whackload of sudo commands
<dlynes> s/doing/than doing/
<`mOOse`> flootenkerp: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-stable-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<MilitantPotato> I got the gps working, finally
<beartato> safe: hit ctrl-alt-F1, login and type killall gnome-panel
<jrib> dlynes: I give you « sudo -i » and free you from su
<Lostinspace_46> I just installed GnuPG, gpg, etc. Running "gpg -d <any .gpg file>" I get this msg.   gpg: decrypt_message failed: unexpected data  Anyone know what causes this?     I get this too  daniel@mypos:~"$ gpg -d .gnupg/pubring.gpg"  gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<beartato> that should restart the panels
<DemoOn> fglrx is better than radeon?
<safe> beartato: I tried that, they just started up again.
<flea> sudo can tighten the rules where su just lets you become user if u know the pass
<MilitantPotato> DemoOn: depends on the card you're using
<kubuntu> hello room, how would i resolve a "test for remote url failed"
<Talon_> I used to dual boot windows XP and ubuntu 9.10. I recently bought windows 7 and installed it overtop my windows XP partition, but windows 7 removed grub, how do I get back into my linux distro? I tried boot from hdd from the live cd and it just starts windows 7
<DemoOn> MilitantPotato: radeon 9550
<dlynes> jrib, heh...thanks...never knew about that
<ZykoticK9> dlynes, you should try using "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su"
<dlynes> jrib, used to using debian
<NateW> does anyone have a dell vostro computer?
<dlynes> jrib, and slackware, for that matter
<MilitantPotato> DemoOn: the latest drivers from ati would be no good for you, they've stopped support
<DemoOn> MilitantPotato: i could use older
<jrib> NateW: someone probably has one, just ask your real question
<MilitantPotato> !repairgrub | talon_
<josh_> flea, but anything else?
<MilitantPotato> Talon_: google repair grub after windows install
<josh_> Got, sorry.
<MilitantPotato> Talon_: you'll need a live CD or flash drive with a live CD on it
<flea> josh_,  ps aux | grep fox
<flea> or mozilla
<kubuntu> has somene here ever had a issue of "Test for remote url failed" and how would I go about resolving?
<beartato> safe: try to boot in gnome-safe mode then run gconf-editor. you should be able to edit the panel config in there and either disable the panel or change its position
<jrib> dlynes: nothing wrong with su, but most people asking about here just aren't aware of sudo
<NateW> if i try to make a usb live disk, i get "boot error" on startup.. i have the latest firmware and the same issue was present in the fedora version here: https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/ticket/424
<NateW> is anyone else having this issue? (i have the dell vostro 400)
<NateW> the boot disk works on other computers also
<blakkheim> jrib: i'm glad you don't instantly freak out when someone mentions su and say "we dont support that dont say that" like all the other ops
<DemoOn> MilitantPotato: can i install older one?
<josh_> Flea, didn't work.
<josh_> Still crashes.
<flea> josh_, ps aux | grep fox cant fail in any way other than returning nothing.  did it return anything?
<josh_> Let me look again.
<FoolsRun> Hi, after running updates today my resolution has dropped to a maximum of 640x480. I'm using an nVidia GeForce MX 420 card and the nvidia driver.
<josh_> It returned 2220  0.0  0.1   3040   792 pts/0    R+   17:10   0:00 grep --color=auto fox
<josh_> That's all.
<flea> josh_,  ok.   ls -la ~ | grep moz
<josh_> drwx------  3 josh josh 4096 2010-02-22 17:08 .mozilla
<josh_> drwx------  5 josh josh 4096 2010-02-22 16:49 .mozilla.bak
<josh_> drwx------  4 josh josh 4096 2010-02-22 17:03 mozilla.bak
<flea> josh_,  u didnt mv
<flea> .mozilla must go
<josh_> oh, lol sorry.
<josh_> Not used to linux..
<MilitantPotato> DemoOn: I can't tell you for sure, I do know the latest only support modern cards, you can check the release notes for older versions and see
<Tafty> Hello all. I was trying to establish an internet connection on Ubuntu 9.01. Our network, let's call it X, has password Y. I clicked on my network and accidentally typed the wrong password. i cannot FOR THE LIFE OF ME figure out how to change the password...help?
<Typos_King> heh
<flea> or it looks like it recreated it sorry
<viejotren> guys, i have a question, i need to install a ubuntu distro from my usb but the installation is always requesting for a cd rom drive, this laptop doesn have one, my question is: is there a way to use a command that tells the installer that loads the needed files from my usb?
<flea> josh_,  i would sudo apt-get install firefox again
<jrib> viejotren: there should be instructions on the wiki on how to do that
<flea> whatever its called in ubuntu land
<jrib> !install > viejotren
<ubottu> viejotren, please see my private message
<josh_> lol.
<milton> rrr
<milton> Hi!!!
<josh_> Err flea, all of my browsers crash..
<Tafty> Will anyone help me?
<DemoOn> viejotren: did u set in bios to boot from usb?
<milton> Tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<flea> josh_, sync again and upate ?
<flea> update
<josh_> K.
<alison> Tafty, is it a wireless connection?
<Tafty> alison yes
<FoolsRun> Anyone know why my nvidia card might have stopped offering resolutions higher than 640x480 after running updates today?
<alison> Tafty: System -> Preferences -> Network Connections...
<milton> ALGUÉM AQUI FALA PORTUGUÊS???
<Tafty> Ok...
<jrib> !pt | milton
<ubottu> milton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kubuntu> ok, one more time, has anyone every has to deal with a remote url error?!
<josh_> Will talk to you when i'm done.
<jrib> FoolsRun: you probably lost your nvidia driver
<jrib> kubuntu: be more specific
<FoolsRun> jrib: the driver seems to still be there and nvidia-settings works
<Tafty> alison, then what?
<alison> Tafty: Wireless (tab), click the connection name, hit Edit button, then go to last tab, "Wireless Security." The password is there.
<safe> beartato: Works okay, though none of the panels have anything on them and I'm not really 100% where I go about to change the one that's being troublesome.
<jrib> FoolsRun: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything interesting?
<josh_> Flea, didn't work..
<Tafty> Thanks alison :)
<kubuntu> i'm installing a CMS on my ubuntu server and am running in to a error that says "test for remote url failed", google is not helping me out any on this one
<nefast> Hi everyone. It seems I have made a huge mistake when reconfiguring grub2 after installing win7 on a small partition besides 9.10. I now boot into my swap partition, so it seems. :/
<beartato> safe: in gconf-editor look under apps-panels-toplevel and change the entry for 'orientation' of the panels so they wont overlap
<josh_> I'm still getting the same ol crash.
<jrib> kubuntu: you still need to be more specific.  What CMS?  What do you do exactly to see the error?  Pastebin the exact error
<josh_> Should i reinstall ubuntu?
<banasardu> high
<josh_> Ehh, going to go play xbox, will try to solve it.
<josh_> Thanks for the help.
<kubuntu> its called NetworX, it's a open sorce social networking cms.. it's a script, during web install of the script i get this error remote url failed
<kubuntu> i see that remote url is for the features like file upload and video upload but where do i look to fix this
<kubuntu> i'm using a dyndns domain name
<Typos_King> nefast:   .... ahe.... can you boot to your partition in recovery mode at least?
<Typos_King> nefast:   to your root / that is
<jrib> kubuntu: you probably want to go to networx support channels (irc, forums, mailing list or whatever)
<Typos_King> insead of the swap
<nefast> Typos_King, oh, I am now using a live cd.
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> ooook...
<Gary20> i have evoluent vertical mouse 3. i'm trying to map left and right click to different buttons. but /etc/X11/xorg.conf. what file has the setting to configure this mouse?
<kubuntu> i have there is only about 30 post in their forum, nothing to help there,
<Typos_King> nefast:    where's your..... / at  /dev/sda3? or?
<nefast> /dev/sda1
<Gary20> /etc/X11/xorg.conf show no option to configure
<kubuntu> where would be a another place to look about remote url
<Typos_King> nefast:   so I assume win7 is on sda0?
<nefast> sda2, iirc
<nefast> Let me have a look.
<Typos_King> ..
<nefast> Yes, sda2
<wesley> kubuntu: whats the url to read about that cms?
<Typos_King> nefast:     drop to a console... and go to say... / in the live-cd... and type -> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; sudo chroot /mnt; update-grub
<kubuntu> are you asking me what the url is
<wesley> yes
<Typos_King> nefast:     the update-grub, will reconfigure/remake the grub.conf on that 'chroot'ed filesystem
<Typos_King> nefast:    when done, umount /mnt/proc /mnt/dev and /mnt
<Typos_King> then 'exit' from the chroot session
<kubuntu> we right now it will go to the install of the script but what the hell, here it is.  (note: don't us www in front) facebookclone.thruhere.net
<FoolsRun> (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480
<FoolsRun> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<FoolsRun> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.
<FoolsRun> jrib: can't read EDID information apparently
<FloodBot4> FoolsRun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FoolsRun> sorry, didn't meant to paste
<jrib> !fixres > FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun, please see my private message
<jrib> FoolsRun: you should investigate why but that page should serve as a workaround
<FoolsRun> yeah that'll put me back on the nv driver which won't work for xbmc
<kubuntu> that url is just for testing this script out
<FoolsRun> I guess it could be the cable
<jrib> FoolsRun: no, it won't put you on nv
<nefast> Hmm, Typos_King: "umount: /mnt/proc: not found"
<`mOOse`> hey kubuntu - what's the url?
<jrib> FoolsRun: I mean the link
<kubuntu> i just gave it
<`mOOse`> nm I missed it - ok...
<Typos_King> nefast:     that means you didn't mount /mnt yet :|
<`mOOse`> that's an odd url for testing with
<kubuntu> ???? say again
<kubuntu> yeah it is..
<kubuntu> lol
<nefast> Weird, I did exactly what you told me to type :D
<goose> symlink is: ln -s path/to/real/file.txt where/i/wanna/link/it/
<Typos_King> heh
<goose> right?
<goose> ah, thanks kubuntu :p
<kubuntu> for what??
<`mOOse`> you trying to unmount /proc?
<wesley> kubuntu: no i meant the url to where i could check that cms out
<wesley> kubuntu: i dont know how to fix ur problem at all
<Typos_King> nefast:   http://imsky.org/t/10531324261.html
<nefast> I assume this [ http://www.pastebin.com/m195a1f67 ] is ok, Typos_King?
<Typos_King> nefast:     the mount directory/point is not relevant, doesn't have to be /mnt, just have to be consistent across the lines
<seanbrystone> where would i put a bash script so i can run it from any directory?
<jrib> seanbrystone: ~/bin
<seanbrystone> thx
<banasardu> is there a way to store pw with md5?
<seanbrystone> jrib,  i dont see ~/bin
<jrib> seanbrystone: create it, then login again
<seanbrystone> k
<nefast> Hmm, it seems I, again, can't umount /mnt/proc, even though I did the previous commands.
<nefast> Oh
<Typos_King> :P
<Typos_King> I gather  you were IN it or ... some process was still in use
<nefast> Should I exit the chroot?
<nefast> Ah, yes -_-'
<Typos_King> hehe yes
<Typos_King> exit the chroot session, reboot
<nefast> Will try that now, thanks!
<kyrix> anybody know how to map wvdial settings to network manager settings?
<Typos_King> wvdial?  is that a ppp session?
<harisund> Anyone using UNR on a EEE 900? I want to know if suspend and hibernate work before I make the switch :(
<kyrix> Typos_King, yes, connecting to a 3g network via ppp
<kyrix> Typos_King, have a working ppp session via wvdial, but network manager doesnt seem to get i have an internet connection
<jiohdi> harisund, I just tried the moon symbol, not sure which that is, but it worked on UNR for an acer nettop
<Guest95640> is /etc/init.d loaded alphabetically?
<kyrix> Typos_King, so i have to connect manually the vpns.... and its a hassle
<Greg__> Trying to get away from windows just downloaded and installed ubuntu 9.10 on an older desktop that has a netgear wireless card.  How do I get a driver for this card that works in linux I can't run the setup program that came with it to get the windows driver.
<kyrix> Guest95640, no
<Typos_King> ...
<jrib> Typos_King: can you stop doing that?
<kyrix> Guest95640, priorities are set
<cnmaster> Hola....
<Guest95640> kyrix: how do i set priorities for something to run at end
<Typos_King> heheh
<Lostinspace_46> I just installed GnuPG, gpg, etc. Running "gpg -d <any .gpg file>" I get this msg.   gpg: decrypt_message failed: unexpected data  Anyone know what causes this?     I get this too  daniel@mypos:~"$ gpg -d .gnupg/pubring.gpg"  gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<cnmaster> Can say me if there are a program same POWERDESIGNER for ubuntu thankś
<Typos_King> jrib:   much to my apologies, is not to bother, much to inform, that I may just be either thinking or assessing something... as opposed to a blank screen,  though it may seem unorthodox for some
<kyrix> Guest95640, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<jrib> Typos_King: /msg yourself the ... if you need to please.  This channel is quite busy
<Typos_King> I guess, that's just my 'progress bar' of kinds :{
<kyrix> cnmaster, maybe using eclipse
<RPG-Master> How do you install themes in KDE?
<Guest95640> kyrix: ty!
<kyrix> RPG-Master, http://tinyurl.com/yj2l8nb
<Typos_King> cnmaster:   dunno powerdesigner... so
<bin1010> I was looking here...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815  Does the cups pdf printer still work?
<FANDER1> guys what was that command that allows me to pipe input and read from it then? something like: lspci | grep ...but it's not grep...it's used when text is larger than the screen
<kyrix> it is quite busy at this time...
<jrib> FANDER1: less
<FANDER1> jrib: yeah thnx
<Typos_King> FANDER1:    lspci at least for me isn't that long, to use the less viewer
<RPG-Master> kyrix: Dude, I search before I ask. Google doesn't help me here
<Typos_King> ... RPG-Master     in... are you in kubuntu?
<jiohdi> RPG-Master: sudo apt-get install kdeartwork-theme-icon
<hiexpo> http://kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<Typos_King> RPG-Master:    ^
<RPG-Master> Typos_King: Yep, using kbuntu
<kyrix> RPG-Master, specifiy the question then. because there are plenty of infos on goolge
<RPG-Master> *kubuntu
<HaPK> hello
<RPG-Master> It seems everything on Google is talking about installing Plasma themes, which I'm not doing. I want to install... QT themes? I'm not sure what to call them :P
<jiohdi> RPG-Master: sudo apt-get install kdeartwork-theme-icon
<Typos_King> RPG-Master:     check on that url, or you can use the built-in through -> systemsettings > appearance, there's a section there for 'themes'
<histo> if I use wget -bq http://some.file.com/blah.txt    Is there a way to bring it to the forground?
<hiexpo> remember everyone google is your best friend // most questions asked have already been asked and out there on the web  so by looking before asking saves so much time for the people helping here ////// if we open our eyes we will see there is a great big world out there
<kyrix> histo: jobs probably
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> my laptop has a built in Camera and I want to use it to talk with my dad via an IM app. Does anyone know an app I can use that will let me do a video call with sound to him?
<Typos_King> RPG-Master:    that 'themes' section uses konqueror to install from that url hiexpo pasted
<histo> kyrix: jobs?
<kyrix> histo: jobs and %jobnumber
 * Typos_King dashes
<histo> kyrix: is there a way to list jobs? there is no man page for jobs
<dlynes> kyrix, bg?
<histo> dlynes: no fg won't work
<kyrix> histo: http://linux.die.net/man/1/jobs
<histo> dlynes: its running but i can't pull it back to forground to check status. I can only wants the pid
<dlynes> histo, ah
<Pici> histo: jobs is a shell built-in
<RPG-Master> OK, under Apparence and under Styles I see nothing about installing themes, only messing with existing themes :/
<histo> kyrix: no jobs running
<kyrix> hmm...
<nwidger> anyone in here know if ddr2 1000/1066 is compatible with a mobo advertising support for ddr2 667/800?
<kyrix> is it daemonized?
<posey> is there a changelog or list of upcoming changes for 10.4?
<aloprot> Why there is #ubuntu-women and no #ubuntu-man?
<badboy303> Anyone know how to root a samsung moment under ubuntu
<^vivitar> nwidger: should be it will just run at the slower speeds
<aloprot> This is discrimination!!!
<dj_segfault> I want to convert videos to ipod format in Karmic.  ffmpeg no longer has xvid in it, so it can't do it, and avidemux was shipped with a bug so it can't do it either.  How do you do it in karmic?
<kyrix> aloprot, man is already a command :p
<kaolbrec> aloprot: No, it's affirmative action
<nwidger> ^vivitar: so would there be any point in getting it over ddr2 800?
<histo> ^vivitar: nwidger actualy it's a lot faster than 9.10
<^vivitar> histo: eh?
<aloprot> Ohh yes, man has a command named after him, forgot that. Sorry it was a stupid question.
<nwidger> ^vivitar: im confused too :)
<kyrix> histo, can you just background it manually with & and see if jobs works?
<Pici> aloprot: 1) Its not on-topic for this channel 2) It seems you misunderstand why such a project exists, see http://women.ubuntu.com for more information.
<dj_segfault> nwidger: Yup.  They all come off the same line then they test how fast they run and label them at that speed.
<sysdoc> Hey guys, I have an Intel pro NIC that does not always start at boot... Anyone have a solution for this appears that it is using the e1000e driver
<histo> kyrix: that would work but I used the -b switch already.
<^vivitar> nwidger: Not unless you are going to use it in a future build.
<jiohdi> anyone know if the 9.04 broadcom wifi problem has been resolved in 9.10
<nwidger> ^vivitar: okay cool, thanks :)
<aloprot> Pici:  Will have a look, thank you and excuse me.
<kyrix> histo, can't you kill it?
<^vivitar> nwidger: or if its cheaper for some reason of course lol
<nwidger> ^vivitar: doubt that :P
<histo> kyrix: yes but I don't want to.
<kyrix> histo, you can continue it with -c if the server allows continue
<nwidger> ^vivitar: also, what's the different between 'desktop' ram and 'server' ram?
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> my laptop has a built in Camera and I want to use it to talk with my dad via an IM app. Does anyone know an app I can use that will let me do a video call with sound to him? He is using MSN on windows.....
<dlynes> nwidger, price, reliability, burn-in, ...
<histo> kyrix: I know this but my question was is there a way to pull it back from using the -b option
<^vivitar> nwidger: Not sure. Stability & cost probably? but thats just a shot in the dark, never looked into it
<nwidger> dlynes: ah okay
<AnthonyZbierajew> Hello
<^vivitar> Hello anthony:)
<AnthonyZbierajew> how can i add a wallpaper for ubuntu i made , a part of ubuntu?
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> Does anyone here know of a MSN client (UNR9.04) that will allow video calls to my dad who is using MSN on windows?
<Blakynd> any of you use artist X?
<Blakynd> epiphany does i think
<^vivitar> Anthony: Is System > Preference > Appearance > Background > Add... not what you are looking for?
<AnthonyZbierajew> no, i mean in the next release of ububtu
<AnthonyZbierajew> ubuntu
<AnthonyZbierajew> so everyone has a copy
<sysdoc> Hey guys, I have an Intel pro NIC that does not always start at boot... Anyone have a solution for this appears that it is using the e1000e driver
<^vivitar> anthony: Ah I have no idea then lol
<kubuntu> hello, can someone here help with a remote url error, what does it mean and how would I go about resolving it
<timrosenblatt> i'm having a weird issue. I'm trying to *make* a ruby process use 100% CPU, as a test of something. I'm running `while true do ; end` on ubuntu, and only getting it up to 38% CPU.  On OSX, it goes right up to 100% no problem. Same results from 1.8.7 and 1.9.1 under ubuntu, so it's not a ruby version. I tried using nice -n -20 but that didn't change anything either. Why would this happen?
<newclimb> im with a problem in my wireless its using a linux driver for realtek rtl819x wifi cards but it conects a lit and stop the conection after somes minutes
<ryanprior> When I launch Empathy, nothing comes up and there is no indicator icon in the top bar. If I launch it again, the friend window comes up, but there is no entry for it in the task list at the bottom. On my other computer, I get a green indicator icon on top and the friend window shows up in my talk list. How do I get that behaviour?
<Frei> It's funny, I use Java for works for more than a year, but now I have to run a class from the console (ubuntu) and I have no idea how. The class is named "ThreadTest.class", I tried "java ThreadTest", "java ThreadTest.class" and "ThreadTest΅/"ThreadTest.class", but nothing works
<Dr_Willis> Amaranth:  Thers the artwork 'developers' that handle that stuff. You can proberly submit it.  Post it to gnome-look.org and other art sites first perhaps
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for AnthonyZbierajew
<AnthonyZbierajew> ok, thanks!
<dj_segfault> Frei: java -classpath ThreadTest.class ThreadTest
<AnthonyZbierajew> i just wanted everyone to see what i did, i already new about that
<AnthonyZbierajew> no offence
<newclimb> im with a problem in my wireless its using a linux driver for realtek rtl819x wifi cards but it conects a lit and stop the conection after somes minutes
<^vivitar> timrosenblatt: have you tried the ruby channel?
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on a dell studio 15.. I have the sound working, but there is an annoying beep every now and then. I suspect it's when the sound card is coming out of powersave mode. how do I fix this?
<kubuntu> hello, can someone here help with a remote url error, what does it mean and how would I go about resolving it
<Dr_Willis> Id rather see ubuntu focus more on the OS and less on the artwork. :) The normal themes are fine for me. and i just use a solid colored wallpaper :P
<histo> AnthonyZbierajew: you need to talk with the artwork team
<AnthonyZbierajew> how?
<steven__> hello all, can you help me ?
<Frei> dj_segfault: Thx, but for some obscure reason it doesn't work. From NetBeans at least it worked perfectly
<ryanprior> AnthonyZbierajew: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  for the intel sound cards i had - i edited one0of the alsa config files and  put in some setting so it never powersaved
<^vivitar> steve: perhaps? Whats up lol
<steven__> I use vim open a big log file
<dj_segfault> Frei: What does it say when you run that command?
<cidu_work> hey, im trying to get an ATI FireGL V3100 (lspci identifies it as an rv370) to give me GL on dual screens, cant seem to get anysort of gl working with it....whats the deal?
<steven__> but vim tell me a new file
<cidu_work> im in karmic / KDE btw
<FoolsRun> Alright, I've been in and out of here all night but I've figured out some of my problem: Ubuntu is not detecting my EDID information on my monitor. Here's the weird thing, though: it SOMETIMES works, but mostly not. Sometimes when I boot it'll be perfect.
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  check the forums for 'sound click' or 'sound powersave' tweaks  perhaps. will show what to change.
<sirninja> Dr_Willis: was it /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf? I changed it to powersave 0 instead of powersave 10. that fixed it before, but it's not helping this time. do you have any other ideas of things to check?
<histo> AnthonyZbierajew: /j #ubuntu-artwork
<Frei> dj_segfault: A lot of errors (there is another class in the folder, hopefully it's not the problem) -> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: ThreadTest
<Frei> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ThreadTest
<Frei> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<histo> !ati | cidu_work
<ubottu> cidu_work: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  ive not noticed the issue in some time
<timrosenblatt> ^vivitar: they're next on the list. Figured I'd ask in here since two versions of ruby have the same behavior, but not ubuntu vs OSX
<cidu_work> ty
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  my entry in that file is ---> options snd-hda-intel power_save_controller=N
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  so i got N instead of 0
<steven__> how open a big file in ubuntu server ?
<Dr_Willis> steven__:  if vim said it was a new file.. id bet you typed the name wrong.
<sirninja> Dr_Willis: Mine is: options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N   you don't have the power_save=0?
<Dr_Willis> ive used vim to open HUGE files in the past.
<kubuntu> hello, can someone here help with a remote url error, what does it mean and how would I go about resolving it
<steven__> no error,may be the file is too big
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  i dont have any power_save=0 at all
<blakkheim> steven__:  what kind of file is it?
<steven__> apache access log file
<dj_segfault> Frei: In that directory the class file is in, type "javap ThreadTest" and pastebin the output
<blakkheim> steven__: do you have read permissions
<blakkheim> !pm | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ pastebinit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f2f3582c2
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  thers my file for you to look at.
<sirninja> Dr_Willis: I'll try that. Will "sudo service pulseaudio restart" be enough to try that fix?
<Greg__> complete newbie trying to install ndiswrapper so I can use the xp driver for my wireless card don't have the ubuntu machine online at all but files are extracted to my download how do I do it???
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  i dont think so. since its module load options. Not just pulse restarting
<blakkheim> steven__: please stop PMing me or i will put you on ignore
<Frei> dj_segfault: Thank a lot ! http://www.pastebin.com/m45a272dd
<Dr_Willis> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xangua> Greg__: you can install ndiswrapper from the ubuntu cd/dvd
<FoolsRun> Has anyone else had an issue where EDID information about a monitor is sporadically detected?
<Greg__> xangua is there a special command I need to type into the terminal?
<dj_segfault> Frei: The problem is you have the class in the package "test".  You either need to move the class file into a directory called test inside the current directory, or remove the package from the source and recompile.
<xangua> Greg__: put the cd/dvd in the reader, open synaptic, select cd/dvd, reload packages list, instal 'ndisgtk'
<Frei> dj_segfault: oops.. I'll try it
<histo> kubuntu: what do you mean? Or what are you trying to do?
<kubuntu>  i'm installing a cms script on my ubuntu server and during install I get this error "test for remote URL failed"
<arthur_1> questions about flash if i install adobe gnash and swfdec can i choose what one i can use or do i uninstall one then install another? and is the free ones better than adobe?
<sirninja_> Dr_Willis: That didn't seem to fix it
<sirninja_> Dr_Willis: but it does seem to only do it right before a sound plays now instead of just randomly
<cidu_work> umm, ok, that ATI refeernce page just said how to install the ati driver that no longer supports this card, how do i get decent 3d support with an ati card that ati decided is too old?
<Dr_Willis> sirninja_:  thas when mine would make a noise - right befor sound would play. the card would sleep if nothing was playing for a while.. then click right befor a sound played
<blakkheim> cidu_work: don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<cidu_work> aye, am aware of that, but its what this workstation has in it...
<Dr_Willis> sirninja_:  had the problem ever since beta.. reported it a few times..   May try  10.04 soon to see if it happens in there
<dj_segfault> cidu_work: It's unfortunate but a lot of older cards have been removed.  I got burned by that too.  No solution AFAIK
<cidu_work> ahh, okiez, guess its about time to upgrade my home box anyhow, although a 8800gt is kind of overkill for work, lol
<sirninja_> Dr_Willis: Oddly I had this problem all worked out when I first started using Karmic, tried Lucid, but a lot of things broke so I reinstalled karmic, alas my problems
<i3inary> so um im running e2fsck on a laptop drive that was impacted....its at 0.66% after 2.25 hours....does it normally take that long?
<yuzhe_huang> which file is control LCD brightness in /sys?
<arthur_1> questions about flash if i install adobe gnash and swfdec can i choose what one i can use? or do i uninstall one then install another? and is the free ones better than adobe?
<Dr_Willis> arthur_1:  all i can say about 'gnash' is it dont work very well and thers no 'adobe gnash'   theres flash and 'gnash'
<xangua> arthur_1: you only can install one
<Dr_Willis> arthur_1:  and installing/removein those things can really goof up eachother.
<FoolsRun> Nobody's ever had a problem where EDID information is SOMETIMES read correctly from a monitor but mostly not?
<Dr_Willis> FoolsRun:  not that ive ever seen/heard/ is it a DVI cable Im assuming?
<FoolsRun> VGA
<Dr_Willis> FoolsRun:  If you can do DVI - then do DVI.    If not.. well.. I gave up on VGA ages ago.
<FoolsRun> can't do DVI
<FoolsRun> sadly
<Dr_Willis> Now if only my netbook could do dvi...
<FoolsRun> I can't imagine any reason it would only work sometimes
<Frei> dj_sedfault: Thankx ! It works
<ryanprior> When I launch Empathy, nothing comes up and there is no indicator icon in the top bar. If I launch it again, the friend window comes up, but there is no entry for it in the task list at the bottom. On my other computer, I get a green indicator icon on top and the friend window shows up in my talk list. How do I get that behaviour?
<dj_segfault> Frei: NP
<albert> join #ubuntu-beginners-help
<Dr_Willis> FoolsRun:  i recall some tool to take the EDID info and dump it to a file.. then i forget whta you did with that file.. :) told X to use it somehow I think
 * Dr_Willis hands albert  a /
<FoolsRun> Dr_Willis: tried that --it says the EDID information from my monitor is invalid but apparently that tool sucks at reading EDID information :)
<Lostinspace_46> I just installed GnuPG, gpg, etc. Running "gpg -d <any .gpg file>" I get this msg.   gpg: decrypt_message failed: unexpected data  Anyone know what causes this?     I get this too  daniel@mypos:~"$ gpg -d .gnupg/pubring.gpg"  gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<L00pB4ck> i plugged in a usb keyboard on my laptop and now the built in kb is messed up
<L00pB4ck> can you help me?
<^sn00per^> is there a version of a boot strap that does floppy to usb  ?
<sirninja_> Dr_Willis: I've figured out the soundcard is still going to sleep... I hear the beep right before I start a sound and exactly 10 seconds after I stop it. It's ignoring the preferences in that file
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  ive seen some (very few) disrtos that had a boot floppy image that would switch over to the USB. but I dont even rember what ones did that. Been ages since ive last seen it. It may of been PuppyLinux, or DSL, or Slackware/slax
<duckwars> can anyone tell me xubuntu's equivalent of gparted?
<randomusr> hey all
<Dr_Willis> sirninja_:  perhaps you are setting it for an intel card/module and its some other card/module you need.
<^sn00per^> puppy linux, dsl is one of them but i am trying to do it on ubuntu  that has usb external hard drive
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  you can install gparted on xubuntu
<randomusr> What software can one use to rip cd's?
<duckwars> sudo apt-get install gparted doesn't work, this means I need the repository?
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  i used GRIP ages ago.. but theres dozens of tools that can rip audio cd to files.
<Dr_Willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<sirninja_> Dr_Willis: how do I found out what kind of card I have for sure?
<^sn00per^> my laptop does not have the capablity of booting off the usb
<randomusr> Dr_Willis isn't GRIP command line?
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  its in the main repo. So it should be in there. When in doubt. 'update' 'upgrade' try again.
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  No.
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  but it is a little old. and may not be around any more
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  about any of the main media player  tools can do it now a days
<dj_segfault> randomusr:I just faced the same dilemma with grip being gone.  No other tool can do what it did, but I found "Asunder" pretty close
<^sn00per^> any idea i could try ?
<antimicrosoft314> does anyone know how to set up a printer on LPT 1?
<dj_segfault> ^sn00per^: Did you check the BIOS settings for the boot order
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  There might stillbe some disrtos out that can boot from floppy.. but ive not seen any lately  - with Grub2 it is possible to  boot from an iso file. so in theory you could put an iso file on the HD. and grub2 on a floppy..
<AnthonyZbierajew> is there an app to change the hostname in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> antimicrosoft314:  for my HPLJ5L - i just plugged it into lpt1 and it was seen/worked.
<Dr_Willis> !hoatname | AnthonyZbierajew
<^sn00per^> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]: yes but like i said the Laptop is not usb bootable.... its a bit too old for usb booting
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | AnthonyZbierajew
<ubottu> AnthonyZbierajew: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<AnthonyZbierajew> thanks, just makin sure
<agent_j> i'm trying to uninstall gimp with synaptic, but i can't remove gimp without removing ubuntu-desktop. how do i do this properly?
<Subdolus> I cannot for the life of me find my audio device in /dev/
<Dr_Willis> agent_j:  buntu-desktop is just a meta package.. go ahead and remove it
<Subdolus> dsp, sound, mixer, alsa*
<^sn00per^> i was told that grub2 has usb capablity
<agent_j> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Subdolus> Nothing. Audio is working, but I want to configure another tool to use the sound
<Subdolus> any tips?
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  I would be suprised if grub2 coud some how boot a usb device that the pc cant see at boot up. but it may be possible
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  if thats the case you could put an iso file on a usb drive. install grub2 to a floppy and properly configure it. and boot the iso
<josh_> Err hi, so i'm having troubles with all my browsers, when ever i type in a url or click on a url i crash, pretty much do anything.
<josh_> Any help please?
<^sn00per^> Dr_Willis the thing is  the ubuntu is fully installed on that usb external drive
<alice|wl> hello, I just did an apt-get upgrade and now my apache segfaults. any ideas what might cause this?
<^sn00per^> all the grub and boot files are on there
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  then in Theory - you can install grub2 to the flash. and use the existing grub.cfg from the installed system to  boot the other install.
<Subdolus> damnit
<sirninja_> Dr_Willis: how do I found out what kind of soundcard I have for sure?
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^: IF grub2 can infact boot from the usb
<josh_> Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> sirninja_:  lspci for starters
<Subdolus> Dr_Willis: sirninja_: I can't find my soundcard in /dev/ either
<markstos> josh_: run a browser from the command line. Is any diagnostic output printed after the crash?
<^sn00per^> Dr_Willis: *shrug*  thats what i was told earlier  grub2 is the way
<L00pB4ck> can someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<Subdolus> It's right there in alsamixer, lspci etc. but Its not in /dev
 * Subdolus screams
<josh_>  Err hi, so i'm having troubles with all my browsers, when ever i type in a url or click on a url i crash, pretty much do anything.
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  test with a new user. see if its a issue with just that user. If so. then its some browser extension/setting causingissues
<josh_> Oh, kay.
<josh_> Well, it's not the extension.
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  time tolearn some grub2 then I guess.
<josh_> I reinstalled all of firefox.
<josh_> disabled the extensions..
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  reinstlling firefox does NOT remove the users settings.
<Dr_Willis> so it could still be a user setting.
<jfalco> hey guys, getting a random shutdown, here is the end of dmesg http://www.pastebin.com/m54a9296c  anydoy got any ideas?
<^sn00per^> i know dsl linux is lilo
<sirninja_> Dr_Willis: it is intel.. this is frustrating. I'll go searching the forums I guess
<^sn00per^> just never figured out how they worked
<zenlunatic> ^sn00per^: lilo is deprecated
<Dr_Willis> LILO is old.. then came grub. now it Grub2
<^sn00per^> yeah
<blakkheim> grub for life
<Dr_Willis> it pays to know all3
<Dr_Willis> then theres syslinux, and isolinux, and extlinux - used on many live cd/setups
<^sn00per^> i have no problem getting those puppylinux and dsl to work
<Dr_Willis> so that makes like 5 to learn
<MustangMatt> Hey Guys, I've got an interesting problem. I've got an aging server setup and it had a fit on me today. Now when I boot I get an etc/apparmor/initramfs error. The drives are mirrored so I'm not sure what to think. Any thoughts on how I should go about restoring?
<^sn00per^> but never got ubuntu to work ..
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  on an old old laptop  - You may want to stick to puppy
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  whats the system specs anyway?
<MustangMatt> It seems to be running immediately after GRUB as well which seems a bit odd to me.
<Subdolus> WHERE THE FUCK DOES UBUNTU HIDE MY FUCKING AUDIO DEVICE
<blakkheim> rofl
<Subdolus> POFS
<MustangMatt> It does look like GRUB is responding.
<FoolsRun> well now the machine stopped booting at all. I love it when Ubuntu just randomly changes things. Like volume. Sometimes it's just off for no reason.
<Dr_Willis> Subdolus:  i got a /dev/dsp here.
<blakkheim> Subdolus: u mad?
<Dr_Willis> Subdolus:  and a /dev/audio
<histo> !ohmy | Subdolus
<ubottu> Subdolus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Subdolus> NEITHER OF THEM WORK, AS I SAID A FUCKING BOVE
<josh_> Dr willis, when i try to create a new user via the terminal i get " /etc/passwd; try again later."
<Subdolus> FUCK YOU UBOTTU
<josh_> sec
<Dr_Willis> Subdolus:  actually ive not paied attention to your rants.. goodbye
<josh_> cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<Subdolus> k peace
<Subdolus> :D
<^sn00per^> Dr_Willis: CPU: 	Mobile Celeron 600A
<^sn00per^> RAM: 	512MB PC2100 DDR
<^sn00per^> HDD: 	30GB Ultra ATA/100
<^sn00per^> Video: 	ATI Mobility Radeon 16MB
<^sn00per^> Display: 	7.1" 1024×768 CG Silicon TFT
<^sn00per^> Network: 	Integrated 10/100 and 802.11b
<^sn00per^> Size/Weight	7.0"×5.5"×1.3" / 1.94lbs
<FloodBot4> ^sn00per^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenlunatic> Subdolus: never gonna get anywhere with that attitude
<histo> I'm trying to get fbi to work. Its a console based image viewer. However, when I run it it gives an error that /dev/fb0 permission denied. Anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<^sn00per^> whoop
<blakkheim> histo: use sudo
<josh_> So, willis, how would i create a account..
<Subdolus> zenlunatic: I beg to differ. I was getting nowhere by asking politely for 10 mins
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  depending on the cpu speed that may be able to handle ubuntu good. at least you got more then 128 mb of ram
<MustangMatt> If I boot into the GRUB loader cli, is there a way I can see what kernels are available
<jfalco> hey guys, getting a random shutdown, here is the end of dmesg http://www.pastebin.com/m54a9296c  anydoy got any ideas?
<zenlunatic> Subdolus: sleep on it, ask tomorrow
<^sn00per^> its a netbook
<Subdolus> zenlunatic: fail.
<^sn00per^> japanese version
<markstos> jfalco: no idea
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  hmm - you got a netbook that cant boot from usb? and its old ? Huh?
<jfalco> markstos: well thanks for trying
<josh_> Willis?
<^sn00per^> i cant find firmware to update
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  i use the adduser command.
<zenlunatic> Subdolus: youre now ignored good luck
<histo> blakkheim: yeah is there a group I can add my user to, to get access to fb?
<^sn00per^> its a viao pcg u101
<Subdolus> zenlunatic: Blow me tard
<josh_> Willis, the error comes up as Dr willis, when i try to create a new user via the terminal i get " /etc/passwd; try again later.
<ardchoille> !ops | Subdolus
<ubottu> Subdolus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<josh_> fail paste.
<josh_> Heres just the message.
<josh_> Dr willis, when i try to create a new user via the terminal i get " /etc/passwd; try again later.
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  any netbook should be able to boot from a properly made usb flash setup.
<josh_> cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  You did do it as root? 'sudo adduser billgates' ?
<^sn00per^> not on this version
<Greg__> xangua: thanks  I can see that I have a lot to learn, but I also see that it will be well worth it in the end
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  makes sence that a user cant add new users.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  no idea then. You could use puppy or other disrtos to chroot/debootstrap in a ubuntu install i guess..
<zenlunatic> Subdolus: <Greg__> xangua: thanks  I can see that I have a lot to learn, but I also see that it will be well worth it in the end
<zenlunatic> Subdolus: thats the attitude
<^sn00per^> ugh i already have tried puppy linux and dsl
<^sn00per^> dont like it
<josh_> I forgot to add using root..
<Subdolus> zenlunatic: Stop talking to me unless you have a genuine suggestion or solution. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  you said it worked however..  so how is it booting that
<^sn00per^> i have to use the wake2pup
<^sn00per^> floppy
<i3inary> e2fsck running on a laptop drive that was impacted by a fist....its at 0.67% after 2.5 hours....does it normally take that long?....do i need to wait until it is finished to transfer my files off or can i stop it and grab them and resume it?
<^sn00per^> i boot by floppy then it hands off to usb
<histo> Okay how do I list the availible groups on this box?
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  are you wantign to install to the internal hard drive? or just stay with usb?
<histo> I need to add my user to whatever will give me access to fb
<timrosenblatt> Reposting...i'm having a weird issue. I'm trying to *make* a ruby process use 100% CPU, as a test of something. I'm running `while true do ; end` on ubuntu, and only getting it up to 38% CPU.  On OSX, it goes right up to 100% no problem. Same results from 1.8.7 and 1.9.1 under ubuntu, so it's not a ruby version. I tried using nice -n -20 but that didn't change anything either. Why would this happen?
<Dr_Willis> histo:  fb being the framebufer? or what?
<joshy> Willis, i'm on a different user, but i keep crashing upon doing an action on ANY web browser.
<histo> Dr_Willis: yes framebuffer
<Dr_Willis> joshy:  Now thats an interesting result.
<^sn00per^> the problem is the hard drive on that little laptop is dead and my only option is usb external hard drive
<dj_segfault> timrosenblatt: I'm guessing the interpreter is seeing the NOP and eliminating it.  Try putting a counter in there or something.
<Dr_Willis> joshy:  so firefox, chrome, opera, dilo, all crash eh?
<joshy> Dr_Willis: Mhm.
<joshy> It's strange.
<joshy> No addons, nothing.
<dj_segfault> timrosenblatt: Or just view a Flash movie in firefox ;)
<Dr_Willis> joshy:  if its crashing other browsers.. theres a deeper issue it seems like
<timrosenblatt> dj_segfault: haha...that's possible, but it causes 100% cpu on osx.
<joshy> Well, i got something else..
<Dr_Willis> joshy:  run a browser from a termina. Look for error messages
<Subdolus> I mean really... What kind of distro goes out of the way to hide a device that's been practically standard for years
<joshy> I accendently wen't on restore mode for linux on the GRUB loader.
<joshy> Then quickly turned off the power.
<timrosenblatt> dj_segfault: good idea, but it's not just this..this is a simple test case because we have another process that's actually doing stuff, and it too is limited at 38% cpu
<joshy> But i will do.
<Dr_Willis> joshy:  Hmm.. filesystms may need a check then
<Subdolus> A retarded one, me thinks.
<Dr_Willis> !ot | Subdolus
<ubottu> Subdolus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^sn00per^> Dr_Willis:  wonder if i modify wake2pup bootloader to boot ubuntu would it be possible ?
<histo> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to list groups then?
<Dr_Willis> ^sn00per^:  doubtfull. the disrto has to see the 'handoff' properly
<Subdolus> My topic is that of an issue I need support for
<Dr_Willis> histo:  theres groups commands and stuff yes. I rrely do it
<JamesXP> Anybody here that can give me handy with some resolution problems?
<timrosenblatt> domo arregato, mr ubottu
<newclimb> anyone can help me with a problem in realtek 8192se that doesnt work fine
<Dr_Willis> Subdolus:  actually everyone has lost track of your original problems.. and your rants are not on topic.
<joshy> Any advice? Commands? Can't get my Jogl with out the internet.
<JamesXP> Domo arregato, mr.roboto
<JamesXP> Xd
<histo> Dr_Willis: that only lists groups that current user is a member off
<blakkheim> "arigato"
<newclimb> my wireless happens but after some minutes stop conection
<JamesXP> Damn, I'm not perfect.
<Subdolus> Dr_Willis: Sound works, but I cannot find it in /dev/ - I want to configure another program to use the interface. /dev/dsp*, /dev/sound*, /dev/audio* - none of these exist
<dj_segfault> newclimb: What WAP are you using?
<Guest95640> /etc/init.d/rcS.d   starts up in every mode or what? =/
<Parsifal> Is it a bad idea to enable the backports repository without the multiverse component?
<joshy> Oh, willis i wound something.
<joshy> (firefox:2182): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<Dr_Willis> histo:  cat /etc/group  | less
<joshy> Booted ff via terminal, that's what i got.
<newclimb> dj_segfault: wpa wpa2
<wirechief> newclimb are you using powermanagement ? it might be going to sleep.
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/audio /dev/dsp and /dev/sequencer exist for me.
<meowagi> vely goold molning
<dj_segfault> newclimb: I meant what brand and model of wireless access point are you using?
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/snd/* also exists
<joshy> Dr_Willis: (firefox:2182): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<joshy> , I got NO idea.
<histo> Dr_Willis: the only thing I can think of is giving user access to video group
<javi1982> hola, saludos a todos
<joshy> What the means.
<javi1982> alguien habla español
<histo> Dr_Willis: I have to go though I'll have ot play with this some other time.
<Subdolus> oooo Dr_Willis there's stuff in /dev/snd - controlC0  pcmC0D0c   pcmC0D0p   timer
<Subdolus> Winnar?
<dj_segfault> joshy: I get that too
<joshy> Dj, does yours work fine?
<javi1982> hola, saludos a todos
<javi1982> alguien habla español
<joshy> Oh.
<dj_segfault> joshy: eventually ;) I had to start in safe mode to remove all pages then close then open again.
<zenlunatic> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. Bye all
<javi1982> ok, muchas gracias <ubottu>
<grr8008> Ok, so can anyone help with a log in issue?
<joshy> dj_segfault: I have no idea how to boot in safe mode with the GRUB loader.
<newclimb> wirechief whats that?
<joshy> So..
<JamesXP> I can't get 1680x1050 in 9.10, I have the restricted nv driver, but the highest option is 1360x768
<dj_segfault> joshy: I meant starting firefox itself in safe mode
<joshy> dj, it's all my browsers that crash.
<joshy> I'll tell you the story..
<manas> Hi, can anyone help me with installation of netbeans in ubuntu
<grr8008> Can anyone help with a log in issue?
<paulproteus> Hi manas, this is Asheesh
<joshy> SO, i accendently went in to restore mode the other day in the GRUB loader, but i quickly turned off the power.
<joshy> Ever since, all my browsers crash.
<manas> Hi
<paulproteus> manas: Have you tried searching Google for [netbeans ubuntu]?
<joshy> ALL OF THEM.
<manas> did it just now
<joshy> Chrome, IEs4linux, ff, seamonkeys.
<joshy> Etc.
<paulproteus> manas: I have to go in just a few minutes, but I can help for a moment
<dj_segfault> joshy: What's all of them?  Some browsers share an engine (netkit, etc)
<paulproteus> manas: http://xkcd.com/627/ is basically what I'd work from
<paulproteus> manas: I don't have specific experience with Netbeans on Ubuntu, though
<dj_segfault> paulproteus: Love that one.
<^sn00per^> well is there any way i could add usb drivers on  bootable grub floppy ?
<joshy> dj_segfault: Ok..Sea monkeys, firefox and arora.
<paulproteus> manas: In general help.ubuntu.com is a good resource; if it has information that helps you, try it first
<joshy> What's this safe mode?
<paulproteus> manas: Try that and keep me posted; I have to go for a while for now, though
<JamesXP> can anyone here help me with screen resolution problems? thanking you!
<dj_segfault> joshy: firefox -safe-mode
<manas> ok
<manas> thank u paulproteus
<hooopy> do upstart scripts have a different syntax on 8.04?
<paulproteus> manas: Sure -- thank me when it works (-:
<paulproteus> now ttyl for a bit
<hooopy> and is it possible for me to upgrade upstart on hardy heron to something more like what karmic has without messing up my distro?
<mcurran> Anyone here perfected grub2 yet?
<joshy> dj_segfault: Ok, i did that, i crashed still
<joshy> i tried all my browsers
<dj_segfault> joshy: Impressive.  I got nothing.  what's the message again?
<wirechief> newclimb check iwconfig for powermanagement reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<joshy> dj_segfault: when i start it up in terminal its, (firefox:2242): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<alice|wl> hello, after apt-get upgrade apache and postgres fail with segmentation fault any idea what to check?
<joshy> dj_segfault: but for regular start, it just crashes.
<dj_segfault> joshy: for save mode it didn't crash though?  Did you try loading a website?
<ryanprior> When I launch Empathy, nothing comes up and there is no indicator icon in the top bar. If I launch it again, the friend window comes up, but there is no entry for it in the task list at the bottom. On my other computer, I get a green indicator icon on top and the friend window shows up in my talk list. How do I get that behaviour?
<JamesXP> Pidgin >_> coug
<JamesXP> cough*
<joshy> dj_segfault; it crashes only when i click a url, type in a url or go to internet options, pretty much anything but typing in google.com it crashes on
<joshy> dj_segfault: it did crash in safe mode.
<dj_segfault> joshy: try file:///etc/hosts   Note three slashes
<ardchoille> joshy: Is this in firerfox?
<joshy> Ard and dj, it's for all my browsers,
<ardchoille> ouch
<hekin> question, how to stop a program from running at the login?
<joshy> started when i ACCENDENTLY went in to restore mode on the GRUB booter and shut down my computer right after.
<dj_segfault> hekin: What program?
<manas> sh: Can't open ./netbeans-6.5-ml-java-linux.sh ...its saying that
<hekin> dj_segfault: memcached
<^sn00per^> found the howto's but not very clear on floppy2usb
<liven> hello
<joshy> dj_segfault: it didn't crash on that link
<dj_segfault> manas: finish your line
<joshy> But lets say i type gg in on google, i search
<joshy> click a link
<joshy> i crash'
<dj_segfault> joshy:  Interesting.  So it's only internet access.  Or maybe DNS.  Try loading a page by IP address instead of domain name
<manas> Hi, trying to install netbeans on unbuntu
<manas> can anyone help?
<^sn00per^> how do i build a floppy boot disk from live ubuntu cd ?
<MartinBoecken> how do i get sound  to work
<dj_segfault> hekin: Is there a file /etc/init.d/memcache* ?
<wirechief> newclimb check iwconfig for powermanagement also this thread gives some advice:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360901
<hekin> dj_segfault: yes
<joshy> dj_segfault: I went to my friends site hosted on his ip, it worked.
<dj_segfault> hekin: Do you understand how /etc/init.d files work
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get KVpnc up and running for a MS PPTP protocol but it complains that pppd & pptpd daemons are not installed.. when searching the package manager for "ppp" it shows I have ppp, kppp, pppconfig, ipppd and pppoeconf installed.. *what else do I need?*
<Nitsuga> ^sn00per^, floppy boot disk? These time even the linxu kernel is bigger that a floppy
<dj_segfault> joshy: OK we're getting closer.  it looks like it's specifically DNS.
<hekin> dj_segfault: it's used to manipulate the services
<joshy> dj_segfault: but when i click on the internet options tab, addons etc, i crash.
<dj_segfault> joshy: try http://75.149.142.17 and see if that works.
<^sn00per^> Nitsuga yes what i am trying to do is boot from floppy then it hands off to usb
<Nitsuga> ahh now it makes sense
<dj_segfault> hekin:  I meant do you know how to enable and disable services there?
<Scunizi> dj_segfault: yep.. that works
<rcsheets> is update-rc.d meant for sysadmins to use or is it primarily for packages' install scripts to call?
<joshy> dj_segfault: It works, still doesn't explain the options thing..
<hekin> dj_segfault: yes, /etc/init.d/memcached stop
<ardchoille> joshy: since that dotted quad works, I'd suspect a DNS problem
<ThaDoc> can anyone help me to get my movies to play correctly on ubuntu 9.04?
<^sn00per^> Nitsuga: i do have complete install of ubuntu already on the usb external hard drive
<dj_segfault> joshy: I would try renaming (not deleting) ~/.mozilla
<joshy> rr..
<joshy> err.
<^sn00per^> just that i need to make a floppy to tell the computer to boot the usb external drive
<Tatara> need help with dns issues
<joshy> dj_segfault: No directory found in the home folder..
<joshy> dj_segfault: it is a directory(i failed), but how would i rename?
<hekin> dj_segfault: I know how to stop the service, but I want to stop it at the login
<dj_segfault> joshy: You have no .mozilla in your home directory??!
<joshy> I took a mislook, but how would i rename it..
<ardchoille> He's have to if he ran firefox, it's a hidden dir
<hekin> dj_segfault: there's a chkconfig for Redhat distro, I don't know if there's a counterpart for debian distro
<Scunizi> joshy: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup
<Tatara> I am trying to run a dns server, web server and icecast all on on machine
<^sn00per^> Nitsuga: any idea ?
<Kitar|st> hihi
<dj_segfault> hekin: That's why I asked you what you knew.  You have two options.  You can either remove all symlinks to that file in /etc/rc* or there are programs like chkconfig bit I don't remember their names.  I would go into synaptic and search for inetd
<joshy> scunizi: I got on to wikipedia doing that, but i tried to get on youtube, i crashed.
<Nitsuga> ^sn00per^, yes, but my reference website is down :(
<joshy> Err, it didn't work..
<ThaDoc> i need help fixing a video problem in ubuntu 9.04
<Nitsuga> and i can't remember the program's name
<joshy> dj_segfault: didn't work.
<^sn00per^> Nitsuga penlinux drive doesnt work that too well
<Scunizi> joshy: I missed the first part but once you rename the directory you have to restart FF
<dj_segfault> ThaDoc: We can't help you unless you actually tell us what the problem is.
<ThaDoc> I cant get my movies to play
<Scunizi> joshy: also if you have gnash and flashplugin-nonfree installed they conflict.. uninstall gnash
<manas> hi, what is codesion
<ThaDoc> everytime I open the movies in one of my players it just automatically closes
<manas> im tryin to download netbeans nd i get this
<^sn00per^> Nitsuga well if you could remember or anyone could chime in  would be greatly appericated..
<dj_segfault> ThaDoc: Once again, need more info.  What kind of movies?  From the hard drive or DVD?  What codec?  WHat happens when you try?
<joshy> scunizi: I don't have them installed.
<ThaDoc> avi
<Scunizi> joshy: then install flashplugin-nonfree
<joshy> scunizi: Whats the command for installing again? forgot lol.
<Scunizi> joshy: sudo apt-get install <package>
<ThaDoc> I know what the problem is I think its the way the videos are loaded like with Xorg or whatever.  the video output but I dont know how to fix it
<Nitsuga> ^sn00per^, the website is alive again!
<Nitsuga> ^sn00per^, its name is PlOP
<^sn00per^> eurka!
<dj_segfault> ThaDoc: If yo use mplayer from the command line what happens?
<rcsheets> art
<Nitsuga> ^sn00per^, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<rcsheets> oops sorry
<joshy> scunizi: let me get on my root account
<ThaDoc> I dont know how to use the mplayer from the command line
<^sn00per^> plop ?
<^sn00per^> now going look at em
<dj_segfault> ThaDoc: type mplayer followed by the name of the file
<Scunizi> joshy: no need just use sudo
<ThaDoc> same thing it opens then closes
<Nitsuga> ^sn00per^, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#noinstall ← instrutions to install in a floppy
<josh_> back.
<ThaDoc> they sort of work on vlc but its really choppy when they play
<dj_segfault> ThaDoc: It *must* say something on the command line.  Can you pastebin it?
<ThaDoc> I am new to ubuntu I dont know how to do that
<josh_> scunizi: Need the command one more time, got to paste it lol.
<^sn00per^> Nitsuga hopefuly i could do it
<Scunizi> joshy: sudo apt-get install <package>
<hooopy> anybody familiar with upstart here?
<Nitsuga> ^sn00per^, it is not difficult, just download the image, and dd' it to the floppy
<dj_segfault> ThaDoc: Copy the output from the command line, go to http://www.pastebin.com/ and paste it in the text box, and tell us the URL it gives you back.
<^sn00per^> Nitsuga: yes its what i am looking for :D
 * dj_segfault wants to take upstart down a dark ally and kill it
<josh_> Ok, just installing
<josh_> Scunizi: IT's installed, now what do i do..
<^sn00per^> usb without BIOS support
<^sn00per^> just extactly what i needed
<Scunizi> josh_: restart FF and try youtube again
<josh_> Scunizi, THAT PLUGIN WORKED!!
<josh_> THANK YOU!
<josh_> THE INTERNET IS AT MY GRASP, well works again.
<Scunizi> josh_: yw :) .. don't expect it to work that well on all sites.. Flash is a ****
<JamesXP> Can someone help me with my screen resolution
<hooopy> i figured somebody in here would be knowledgeable about upstart...
<nic-> Howdy, been poking around trying to get an Attansic Technology Corp Ahteros AR8132 L1c Gigabit wireless card working in ubuntu, anyone got any good links I can look at?  All seems to not work no matter what I do :)
<hooopy> seems like a pretty important part of the distro
<Maletor> How do I do ftp through ssh?
<bluejeans> Maletor: scp
<Maletor> then transfer back to this domain.
<dj_segfault> hooopy: Well, that's my number one reason to hate it.  The old way worked flawlessly and everyone understood it, while upstart is a mystery and much more opaque
<nic-> Maletor, you don't you use scp
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get KVpnc up and running for a MS PPTP protocol but it complains that pppd & pptpd daemons are not installed.. when searching the package manager for "ppp" it shows I have ppp, kppp, pppconfig, ipppd and pppoeconf installed.. *what else do I need?*
<Maletor> no i don't want to authenticate through ssh, i want to tunnel
<Maletor> and the server i want is ftp
<Maletor> so, like i said, get ftp through ssh
<Scunizi> Maletor: sftp?
<misteries> hi
<graelb> Hi there, is there an application preinstalled on ubuntu to show system properties? IE: CPU type and stats, memory (size, speed, etc.)?
<Boots32M> FyI all I got my camera working in my netbook
<Scunizi> graelb: sudo lshw in a terminal
<dj_segfault> Maletor: What you want is called port forwarding.  You'll have to forward both FTP ports.  Google ssh port forwarding.
<Maletor> I don't have access to the ftp server, dj_segfault, it's not mine.
<Boots32M> I got chat.... internet... webcam... now on to getting matlab anyone?
<misteries> @graelb: System monitor (under the System, Administration submenu)
<graelb> Scunizi, thanks! lol i've been "looking" for something along those lines for the term
<dj_segfault> Maletor: Why are you trying to use ssh then?
<Maletor> but once i ssh into a box (that's in the same LAN as the firewall i want stuff in) how do i transfer those files back to my machine
<charles__> is it possible to list all subdomains of a domain? dig axfr only lists actual hosts, so I can get a host blah.foo.com, but not a host blah.bleh.foo.com if bleh.foo.com doesn't resolve.
<Scunizi> graelb: no problem.. now if I could only find a person that knows VPN tunneling *I'll* be set ... :)
<graelb> misteries, that gives a quicker snapshot than lshw, more like system properties in windows, also good to know, thanks =)
<Maletor> firewall only works behind that lan
<graelb> Scunizi, yeah... i'd help if i could, what's your brick wall?
<Maletor> dj_segfault
<misteries> Anyone knows how to boot the Ubuntu 9.10 liveCD without a hard disk check? Because I want to test it in a computer without HD and it complains in the check
<Elrox> Maletor, scp
<dj_segfault> Maletor: If the server only speaks ftp why are you trying to involve ssh?
<Maletor> so i what's the command then?
<Scunizi> graelb: kvpnc (vpn client) needs a couple of daemons that I don't find in the repos.. pptpd and pppd
<Maletor> because i can't access the ftp directly, it's behind a firewall, that i have ssh access to
<Maletor> but not access to port forwarding on that firewall
<Shadowrunner> ?
<Shadowrunner> xD
<dj_segfault> What are you sshing to?  Another machine behind the firewall?
<alice|wl> I cannot reinstall postgresql-8.3 because the service fails to stop because of the sefault **
<JamesXP> Hey, can someone help me get my native screen resolution?
<Maletor> yes, dj_segault
<graelb> Scunizi, i've got a pptpd under apt-get
<Scunizi> graelb: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<graelb> Scunizi, 9.10
<dj_segfault> Maletor: Then it's easy.  (1) ssh from machineA (your machine) to machineB.  (2) ftp the files from machineC to machineB.  (3) scp the files from machineB to machineA
<shenmue> hi ^^
<Maletor> machineB does not have the space necessary
<Maletor> needs to come directly here
<Scunizi> graelb: that's weird.. I am too (kubuntu but same repos) and I apt-cache search ppptpd and nothing
<Maletor> ftp's get command can't do that for me
<Maletor> so.....
<Shadowrunner> Maletor go fuck yourself
<dj_segfault> Maletor: What kind of files?  ascii or binary?
<Shadowrunner> What kind of stupid setup you have there....
<graelb> Scunizi, oh, i'm sorry, it's pptpd, not ppptpd
<Maletor> who are you shadowrunner?
<Scunizi> graelb: no.. I think you have it right.. I'll check again.
<Maletor> binary dj_segfault
<graelb> Scunizi, i see a pptpd, but not a pppd in the repos
<duckwars> is there anyway to turn my xubuntu in to ubuntu without complete reinstall? Gparted don't work so well in Xubuntu 9.10
<Scunizi> graelb: well... my sys says it's already installed.. I'll try the other.. (I've even rebooted just in case)
<Shadowrunner> Try searching by the description
<graelb> Scunizi, there IS a ppp-dev though...
<dj_segfault> Maletor: Actually you can still use port forwarding.  Can you get to machineB via FTP or only ssh?
<Maletor> only ssh dj_segfault
<Scunizi> graelb: yea.. that's not needed unless reporting bugs.
<blakkheim> duckwars: you need to understand the difference between the two
<graelb> Scunizi, hrm. :-s
<blakkheim> duckwars: "xubuntu" is just ubuntu with xfce preinstalled instead of gnome. gparted works exactly the same way.
<Shadowrunner> Both are GTK
<hanasaki> anyone using hudson with ubuntu?  what settings do you use for your jdk, ant, mvn installed by ubuntu or did you downlaod them?
<dj_segfault> Maletor: Can machineB ssh to machineC?
<mOOey> yea what's the problem with xfce and gparted?
<Boots32M> rundown of the things I got working recently: internet(it was actually dns using googl's dns now), webcam (fn F6 and lsusb in terminal) and usb drives didn't work(downloaded mountmanager from software center)
<duckwars> blakkheim: okay, that's what I thought but I found a post from someone (who seemed to know more than I) and said the problem was xubuntu specific
<mOOey> duckwars - you check in with #xubuntu ?
<duckwars> m00ey: I did, but there are few people in there
<misteries> Anyone knows how to boot the Ubuntu 9.10 liveCD without the hard disk check? Because I want to try it in a computer without HD and it complains in some check it does while booting
<Shadowrunner> xD
<Scunizi> graelb: the pppd package is actually pppoe acording to the knet install dependancies.. knet is a front end for pppd .. go figure
<mOOey> how about #xfce?
<graelb> Scunizi, There's also a pppconfig already installed on my machine, you may just be able to get away with running that
<duckwars> I try to use gparted to partition my usb stick in xubuntu 9.10 and it doens't work
<Boots32M> and got all my updates done aswell
<mOOey> there's usually someone in one or both of those chans
<Shadowrunner> Does gparted give any error?
<graelb> Scunizi, =P
<duckwars> i will show you the error
<mOOey> send it to pastebin.com duckwars - not in the chan
<xangua> duckwars: is your usb unmounted¿
<Shadowrunner> Maybe the usb stick is int FAT32 and you don't have the package necessary for DOS partitions
<Shadowrunner> *in
<dj_segfault> Maletor: Can machineB ssh to machineC?
<duckwars> xangua: yea, i unmount to partition it
<Scunizi> graelb: I may have to reboot to get it working.. not knowing the /etc/init.d/<something> restart command.. so maybe another night.. I need to relax and watch some olympics..
<duckwars> m00ey: i must check this pastebin.com
<mOOey> paste your information in the spot at www.pastebin.com and then paste us the url, duckwars
<graelb> Scunizi,  always take advantage of the olympic thing =P i always miss it, then hate that i missed it later too
<Scunizi> graelb: yep
<graelb> Scunizi, did you try hamachi by any chance? or is this to connect to a vpn already set up somewhere else? (at work?)
<cruncher> hey guys,im having a problem with wifi, i'm in ubuntu 9.10 on an asus eee pc 1000he using madwifi drivers and for some reason whenever the os is suspended the wifi stops working and it becomes unable to detect networks, then a full restart is required for wifi to be functional again.
<Scunizi> graelb: yea.. it's a vpn to a IP-PBX for remote maintainance.
<graelb> Scunizi, bah. silly work peoples
<graelb> ;-)
<Scunizi> graelb: the vpn is actually built into the pbx server.. and it's an freeBSD kernel based server too.. :(
<graelb> Scunizi, yeah... *goes to wikipedia* for voip?
<dj_segfault> cruncher: I don't know the full fix, but I've seen it before.  You have to blacklist the driver in the list of ones that get unloaded when you suspend.  Maybe someone else remembers how to do that but it has something to do with suspend actions
<Sensiva> ^nHiMoEtZ^_9IRL is spamming on join
<Scunizi> Maletor: if you're still around and haven't found an answer yet.. check this out.. http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html
<Maletor> dj_segfault no
<Subdolus> Peace noobs :D
<Maletor> scunizi: cannot ssh machineB to machineC
<JamesXP> Can someone help me fix my screen resolution in ubuntu 9.10?
<adolfo> #spring
<Shadowrunner> XD
<dj_segfault> Maletor: I think you're FUBAR then.  No direct way. It has to sit on machineB for the transfer then.
<Shadowrunner> Doesn't GNOME have some app for that?
<hikenboot_> hello i am trying to start an remote session to a vbox host with port 3389 enabled in the guest configuration  but cant get it to connect anyone able to help?
<Sensiva> JamesXP What is your VGA adapter??
<jsec> JamesXP, what's the problem?
<JamesXP> nVidia 8600GT
<Maletor> dj_segfault: no! this can't be!
<JamesXP> Screen is samsung 223bw, native resoltuon 1680x1050, i've installed the restricted drivers.
<Shadowrunner> Install the driver and use Nvidia settings
<Maletor> what about permanent ssh clinents
<jsec> !nvidia | JamesXP
<ubottu> JamesXP: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JamesXP> Nvidia settings doesnt have the right resolution
<Maletor> can i set all my traffic on this machine to go through that ssh ?
<Shadowrunner> But you can change
<JamesXP> MAx 1360x768.. I should have 1680x1050
<Sensiva> JamesXP does it give you running in low graphics mode message?
<ssdk> Hu
<JamesXP> No everything seems to run fine, it hasnt spat out messages or warnings, just appears normal, just the wrong res.
<Shadowrunner> Try changing the xorg.conf
<dj_segfault> Maletor: ssh and ftp aren't just different ports, they're very different protocols!!
<Erica> Hello!!! I love peace!!!111
<rss-staff> Anybody have a webcam on 9.10 want to test something for me?
<Maletor> dj_segfault: shouldn't matter
<Sensiva> JamesXP ok, that means the driver is installed correctly but supported resolutions cannot be detected you have to add them in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<manas> hello, can neone on IRC help me with installing netbeans
<Maletor> if i can physically get to the ftp cli from this machine i should be able to transfer files from there to here
<Erica> à êòî-íèáóäü ãîâîðèò ïî ðóññêè? :)
<jsec> manas, sudo apt-get install netbeans?
<Shadowrunner> XD
<JamesXP> Sensiva here is my xorg.conf
<JamesXP> http://pastebin.ca/1806380
<mickey> i just install 9.10 and when I rebooted it just said GRUB on the screen
<Shadowrunner> Cambada de retardados
<Maletor> Shadowrunner, what
<mickey> and grub.cfg is empty
<Shadowrunner> James, your xorg.conf is correct
<Shadowrunner> Strange problem
<Shadowrunner> ....
<cruncher> dj_segfault: just found the solution while cruising through the ubuntu forums, seems to be working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6883391
<Hacktivist> canonical tiene signo de pesos
<Sensiva> JamesXP good, now can you show me your /var/log/xorg.log ?
<rss-staff> anybody? uvcvideo missing some controls - they are there in 9.04, gone in 9.10
<JamesXP> So, why/how isnt my resolution showing xD linux gives me a load of poop
<JamesXP> ok hold on.
<Shadowrunner> GN
<Shadowrunner> GNU/Linux is the devil
<Shadowrunner> XD
<Sensiva> JamesXP sorry its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ardchoille> Shadowrunner: Be productive please
<dj_segfault> cruncher: Excellent.  At least I was able to give you enough clue.
<duckwars> using the usb startup disk creator I can't get my usb stick to be a startup drive
<Lonniebiz> On windows I used a program called text-aloud that would read text aloud. It has very sophisticated voices that didn't sound like a computer too much. Anything like this for Ubuntu?
<Shadowrunner> You'r right
<Maletor> still FUBAR dj_segfault?
<duckwars> i should be able to use an .iso as the source correct?
<rss-staff_> anybody using a webcam in 9.10?
<MattMesa> How do I run a .sh file in terminal?
<cruncher> dj_segfault: ty for the help :)
<andrea1964> hi
<Lonniebiz> rss-staff: I use one through cheese: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Maletor> mattmesa : 'sh file.sh'
<JamesXP> Sensiva heres my log http://pastebin.ca/1806382
<MattMesa> Thank you Maletor
<ner0x> I plan on using ubuntu for a server, are there specific releases for this situation?
<JamesXP> aw, wait i don think its all there..
<dj_segfault> Maletor: If you can't ssh from B to C, and you can't store files on B, and you can't ftp to C, and the files aren't ascii you can cat, I can't think of anything else.  Does B have enough space that you can split the files, or do one file at a time?
<Shadowrunner> Duckwars try this application: Unetbootin
<jsec> Lonniebiz, check out http://xzcallaway.synthasite.com/
<Sensiva> JamesXP I can tell :D
<dlynes> ner0x, ubuntu server?
<rss-staff> Lonniebiz, actually, my question is much more complex than that. In 9.04 the camera works and has all the appropriate controls. In 9.10 it is missing white balance temperature.
<xangua> ner0x: you can find ubuntu-server in ubuntu.com
<duckwars> ok
<dlynes> ner0x, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatIsubuntu/serveredition
<Shadowrunner> xD
<ner0x> Interesting.
<Maletor> let me see, how do i grab folders? ftp > 'get remote_folder local_folder'
<Shadowrunner> I think i know what's your problem James
<JamesXP> How can I select everything? nano is only selecting what i sees.
<JamesXP> And shoot mr shadow!
<Shadowrunner> It doesn't recognise your monitor
<Shadowrunner> Major lolz
<Shadowrunner> xD
<JamesXP> How can we make it know my monitor? can we give it a scooby snack?
<Shadowrunner> A hammer perphaps
<ryanprior> Lonniebiz: as far as I know, most Free speech synthesizers are pretty robotic-sounding. Have you tried using your text-aloud software using Wine?
<JamesXP> it's a fairly common monitor, xD
<Shadowrunner> XD
<fraz> buena noches
<Shadowrunner> Xorg is dumb
<JamesXP> Sensiva, how do I select ALL of my log? not just a little bit
<Shadowrunner> James try removing the numbers after "Modeline" in xorg.conf
<Shadowrunner> Modeline "1680x1050@60" 154.20 1680 1712 2296 2328 1050 1071 1081 1103 $
<Sensiva> JamesXP cat /etc/X11/xorg.cong >> xorg.txt && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> xlog.txt && gedit xorg.txt xlog.txt
<MustangMatt> Hey Guys, I've got a slightly fubar installation. What's the best way to restore without formatting/losing my config?
<Shadowrunner> Leave it this way -------->  Modeline "1680x1050@60"
<JamesXP> Ok hold on, whats the shortcut to restart X?
<Shadowrunner> startx
<JamesXP> ok
<MustangMatt> I'd like to go through the installation without overwriting /etc if that's possible.
<Sensiva> JamesXP sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JamesXP> thanks.. It was ctrl/shift/backspace last time i remmeber but it does nothing haha
<Shadowrunner> XD
<Shadowrunner> Copy the contents of /etc to a usb
<Sensiva> yeah it is, for some reason they disabled it
<JamesXP> brb
<alice|wl> please help :( http://pastebin.org/95672
<dlynes> Lonniebiz, There's several, but most of them suck.  Festival, Google Translate's text to speech (http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/9311), ElanSpeech, Rhetorical, IBM's ViaVoice, Cepstral, ...
<Shadowrunner> Then reinstall everything
<Shadowrunner> XD
<dlynes> Lonniebiz, Out of all of these, the one that i've been hearing a lot of good feedback on is Cepstral
<Tatara88> ctrl-alt -backspace worked for me
<blakkheim> Shadowrunner: putting an emoticon after every message only clutters up the channel
<scribawf> I need to recover my WinXP image with Clonezilla, so how do I save my Grub Loader?
<Shadowrunner> Alice try installing another version of postgrel
<dlynes> Lonniebiz, However, ElanSpeech is apparently also quite good
<Shadowrunner> Sorry plakkheim, old habits
<alice|wl> Shadowrunner: I tried. I have 8.4 but cannot uninstall 8.3 and both clients segfault
<epkugelmass_> I'm trying to use lernid right now to participate in #ubuntu-classroom for the 48 Hours of Ubuntu Manual, but I don't see the classroom or the slides in learnid
<Shadowrunner> Then your screwed alice xD
<Lonniebiz> cepstral doesn't appear to be in the repository
<Shadowrunner> *you'r
<alice|wl> omg
<Shadowrunner> Pagode
<alice|wl> might reboot help?
<MustangMatt> Shadowrunner: Is there a way I can get the live cd to reinstall grub properly?
<Shadowrunner> I doubt it
<Lonniebiz> dlynes: are any of these in the repository? I know festival is.
<Shadowrunner> Mustang i don't know
<Sensiva> MustangMatt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<MustangMatt> Sensiva: Thank you!
<Shadowrunner> People, first search in the wiki, then in the forums
<Sensiva> most welcome
<Shadowrunner> After that you come here
<jimlovell777> how come some of the time when I'm using ssh I'm asked to unlock my key through the command line and others using a graphical box? All things being the same it occurs.
<yves__> hi, i'm at ubuntu
<JamesXP> GAH
<Sensiva> JamesXP welcome back, any news?
<yves__> how can i can get some brasilian irc server?
<JamesXP> Yea, I edited the xorg, restarted X and all was fail so I reverted to original XORG we're starting from scratch
<Shadowrunner> What a joke xD
<yves__> ubuntu xserver bug sucks ...
<Shadowrunner> Xserver sucks
<ardchoille> Shadowrunner: Your comments are annoying
<jimlovell777> !annoy
<JamesXP> !tannoy ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JamesXP> xD
<Shadowrunner> Yours too lol
<yves__> there is no brasnet?
<yves__> how can i get in brasirc?
<Sensiva> !br | yves__
<ubottu> yves__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JamesXP> Sensiva this is my xorg now http://pastebin.ca/1806391
<yves__> thanks
<Sensiva> JamesXP cat /etc/X11/xorg.cong >> xorg.txt && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> xlog.txt && gedit xorg.txt xlog.txt
<Sensiva> damn
<Sensiva> JamesXP cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf >> xorg.txt && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> xlog.txt && gedit xorg.txt xlog.txt
<Shadowrunner> James try the server like that and change the settings on NVIDIA
<JamesXP> yea I spotted that xD
<JamesXP> http://pastebin.ca/1806392 thats the long log
<Shadowrunner> Razer mouse?
<yves__> someone can get into my nat?
<Shadowrunner> Are you a pro gamer?
<Shadowrunner> lol
<JamesXP> lol xD
<JamesXP> is a really nice mouse
<JamesXP> 1800 dpi, 1000hz polling its pretty accurate
<crazygir> is there any help/wizard for setting up two monitors on separate video cards, or does this require the manual xorg.conf hacking?
 * mOOey stirs
<Sensiva> JamesXP xorg.conf please
<JamesXP> saitek eclipse keyboard too xD
<Shadowrunner> Use Windows XP pirate please
<JamesXP> sensiva, this is the xorg http://pastebin.ca/1806391
<Shadowrunner> Much better for your hardware
<JamesXP> Me?
<Shadowrunner> And you can play games
<Shadowrunner> Yes
<JamesXP> I dont play game :D
<JamesXP> s
<Shadowrunner> ?
<Sensiva> That not all of it
<devunt> badbread// 안녕하세요
<JamesXP> Thats' all the xorg.
<JamesXP> thats all thats in it
<ardchoille> !ot | Shadowrunner
<ubottu> Shadowrunner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yves__> how can i see the other in that chanel?
 * crazygir is surprized this sort of stuff is still a massive pita
<JamesXP> It's always a PITA.
<yves__> there is no list of the people in the channel ...
<JamesXP> What do you think sensive?
<JamesXP> a(
<Xaero252> Quick question, say I had two gpus (not in sli, nor connected for sli, both nvidia) One being used, and enabled for X, and the other completely ambigious from linux directly, if I gave a qemu virtual machine full hardware access to said secondary gpu, would I be able to use it for graphical acceleration?
<Sensiva> JamesXP I told you this is not all of it
<JamesXP> It is all of it, as in the gedit window, thats all that is there
<Sensiva> yves__ press CTRL+F7
<JamesXP> like 14-15 lines, thats it.
<crazygir> JamesXP: so I'm guessing the answer is a no?
<Shadowrunner> yves o brasirc está com problemas de estomâgo
<Shadowrunner> cagou-se
<JamesXP> that is all thats in the xorg.conf.
<Xaero252> Actually, scratch my question, I will probably test this later on today.
<LinuxPhreak> I just installed gnome-core. I'm looking for the program that allows you to format a drive by right clicking on it. I believe it is a nautilus script but I don't know the name of it. Could someone help me
<yves__> Sensiva: i dont like anyone telling me what to do ..
<Shadowrunner> ohhh
<neezer> I have had no problems with my ssh connection to my server in a long time...now i am getting an error "Connection timed out" anyone know what this means? I am trying this remotely as I am out of town for work this week.
<neezer> everything was fine until I got back to my hotel tonight. and then I got that error.
<JamesXP> can you ping the ssh ip?
<Shadowrunner> neezer it means the connection is down
<JamesXP> If theres no response the machine is down/internet
<neezer> hmm thanks Shadowrunner: I bet one of my strange roommates has done something with the router.
<Sensiva> JamesXP I am sorry but I won't be able to help
<Shadowrunner> Probably
<JamesXP> That's ok. i'll get there in the end, im surel
<Flannel> !pt | Shadowrunner
<ubottu> Shadowrunner: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<JamesXP> hm..
<Sensiva> JamesXP search wiki or forum for "Nvidia resolution"
<neezer> JamesXP: I don't think I'm getting a response.
<JamesXP> I'll have a fiddle around
<JamesXP> You mean you can't see what i'm saying to you >_>
<yves__> fucking shit ..
<Shadowrunner> yves what's the problem?
<yves__> i cant get into another server ...
<Shadowrunner> És burro
<yves__> si
<LinuxPhreak> anyone one no how to add the feature that allows you to right click on a flash drive and format to an Ubuntu install with gnome-core?
<yves__> i have edited networks .. but i cant connect in that netowrk i have added ..
<Shadowrunner> A rede está em baixo
<Shadowrunner> Do brasirc
<yves__> but i can't see that option ...
<Sensiva> LinuxPhreak usb-creator-gtk
<yves__> mesmo que a merda da rede tivesse fora eu devia ver a porra da opcao no menu!
<Shadowrunner> Cliente de IRC da caca o teu
<yves__> ubuntu!
<yves__> apt-get
<ardchoille> !pt | yves__  Shadowrunner
<ubottu> yves__  Shadowrunner: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Shadowrunner> E basta
<LinuxPhreak> Sensiva: I thought that is to create USB startup disk?
<Sensiva> yes it is
<LinuxPhreak> I just want to be able to right click and format it
<yves__> !fucking assholes speaking english
<ardchoille> !language | yves__
<ubottu> yves__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hyperstream> !language | yves__
<LinuxPhreak> I think it is a nautilus script that I need
<yves__> !bitches in my computer
<Shadowrunner> Só bichonas, que pagode
<Xaero252> Anybody know the qemu/kvm irc channel?
<ardchoille> LinuxPhreak:  http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<meanburrito920_> hm... why was RecycleCorn just k-lined?
<jsec> Xaero252, #kvm
<ZykoticK9> Xaero252, or #qemu
<manas> Hi "jsec" netbeans is installed
<jsec> manas, good news :)
<LinuxPhreak> ardchollie: can I find these scripts in the repos?
<ardchoille> LinuxPhreak: I haven't seen them there
<manas> its saying deferred processing now taking place
<yves__> eu nao vi eles ainda!! VIADINHO!!!
<yves__> vao tomar no cu seus bot filha da puta!
<Shadowrunner> yves aí é que é
<Shadowrunner> Mostra quem manda
<Shadowrunner> Só bundões
<Shadowrunner> Sistemas operativos de merda
<yves__> bando de merda do caralho ...
<Shadowrunner> Nada como o janelas
<Nielson_> Ei caras vocês sempre tiram onda assim?
<yves__> janelas ;; haeuhauehaue
<Shadowrunner> Viva à pirataria
<ardchoille> !ops | yves__ Shadowrunner continue cursing and foreign language
<ubottu> yves__ Shadowrunner continue cursing and foreign language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ZykoticK9> !es | Shadowrunner yves__ Nielsen
<ubottu> Shadowrunner yves__ Nielsen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yves__> janelas soh no virtualbox ..
<Shadowrunner> Desperdício
<Shadowrunner> Eles já estão chateadinhos
<Shadowrunner> 'tadinhas
<yves__> saoum bando de viadinho ..
<sirscott> I added a udev rule to make my dsp device to be owned by root: audio.  udevtest /class/sound/dsp shows:  "udev_node_add: creating device '/dev/dsp', major = '14', minor = '3', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '31'"   Yet... /dev/dsp is still actually created as root:root.  Any idea?
<Blue1> wow hat channel am I on?
<LinuxPhreak> on Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 it has feature where you can right click on a device to format it. However I needed to install gnome-core and don't know what feature that is? Can I find it in the repos
<yves__> black hat?
<mneptok> yves__: you're next.
<yves__> you are the fucking asshole!
<ardchoille> bue yves__
<ardchoille> *bue
<jsec> adios yves_
<ardchoille> Thank you mneptok
<manas> What shud i do next
<jsec> thanks mneptok
<jsec> manas, is the install complete now?
<mneptok> de nada
<manas> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<manas> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<manas> manas@manas-laptop:~$
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, "yes, yes i am." great response :)
<manas> those are the last 3 lines
<jsec> manas, if you go to Applications -> Programming, netbeans should be listed now
<manas> wow ubuntu indeed is quick
<jsec> manas, :) i take it everything looks alright?
<manas> its done...do we have softwares like ms visio and professional in ubuntu
<ardchoille> manas: I hear 10.04 will be even faster
<git__> anyone here using Lucid Lynx?
<ardchoille> !lucid | git__
<manas> ok is tht the alpha 3 version
<ubottu> git__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Sarrasine> git__, What's up?
<git__> i wonder if it's going to solve my laptop's fan problem
<jsec> manas, if you go to www.osalt.com, it lists open source alternatives to MSFT software
<Sarrasine> git__, Elaborate some
<xangua> git__: do you refer to overheat¿
<manas> ok
<Sarrasine> !ask | git__
<ubottu> git__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sarrasine> I thought that snippet said something about plenty of detail, etc...
<git__> yeah ... my laptop temp goes up to 80C and just freezes on 9.10, i thought maybe Lucid Lynx would solve it
<Sarrasine> git__, Is your fan running?
<git__> the fan is running minimally which isn't sufficient to cool the CPU ... i have a HP nw8440
<daftykins> git__: have you checked the BIOS for any cooling related settings, also for BIOS updates to remedy that?
<ZachF> hi folks, i moved from ubuntu to ArchLinux a few months ago and have greatly enjoyed the extra speed my system has gained by loosing the bloat, but not being a hugley *nix savvey user, i'm really starting to miss apt-* and the vast software repo's of ubuntu/debian. is there a way i can speed up my system using ubuntu, without loosing the usability?
 * Sensiva loves apt
<dim3000> having weird problems, and random shut downs/freezes
<Sarrasine> ZachF, I'm in the same boat - Ubuntu is just too bloated for me as it ships. Just do like I do and simply open up Synaptic and cut everything you don't want/need.
<git__> i enable the BIOS setting to always run fan when AC is connected but that didn't really help ... my laptop froze every 6 hours of use, and when i compile a program that takes 1-2 hours to compile, it freezes within 30 min during compilation
<Sensiva> ZachF and disable desktop effects
<Leemp> Odd question. I'm using one of the older generation Mac Pros (2006 time range, x2 Dual Core Xeons). I need to upgrade my Gfx card to something with better Linux drivers, but Mac limits your options. Any idea if that is OSX specific, and Linux has no limitations? Or does all the talk about custom firmware on the graphics cards actually matter?
<Leemp> (Suppose this is more linux oriented, not ubuntu specific.. hmm)
<Sarrasine> Leemp, you might try #Linux
<jsec> Leemp, I thought the Mac Pros had generic PCI-E slots?
<Leemp> jsec: I thought so too, but i started looking up standard video cards and i got a lot of custom firmware, and flashing talk. It's hard to distinguish it from OSX related talks.
<ZachF> Sarrasine: i would much rather it be the other way around! i have toyed with minimal (command line) installs, but desktop intergration never seems to work quite right that way.. i was wondering if there is a way to install the core ubuntu OS without any extra software (all the editors and misc apps etc)
<Sensiva> ZachF xubuntu?
<ardchoille> ZachF: you can try ubuntu server edition
<Sarrasine> ZachF, I know, I'm the same way. Like ardchoille suggested - the server edition might work better.
<rothsdad> hey, does anybody know of a command-line RSS reader?
<blakkheim> rothsdad: raggle
<Flannel> rothsdad: newsbeuter
<jsec> Leemp, I figure it would be just related to OSX, as linux wouldn't care what the hardware was meant to run on... but that's just my two cents
<rothsdad> thanks
<Flannel> rothsdad: actually, http://tinyapps.org/blog/nix/200708170700_command_line_feed_readers.html
<Leemp> jsec: I think i'll go ahead and try it. I'm itching to get gaming on Linux
<rothsdad> Flannel: thx
<dim3000> shut down during memtest86+, mem problems?
<ZachF> Sensiva: ive used xubuntu, its not bad, and i have the server edition installed.. on my server =) but doing "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" is going to install all the extra crap isnt it?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to setup an encrypted partition with luks to that it mounts at boot time?  I can map the partition manually and mount it manually but I want the mapping and mounting to be done at boot time when I boot up my laptop
<Leemp> jsec: Now that one of the few modern linux games is open beta :o.
<jsec> ZachF, if you run apt-simulate xubuntu-desktop, it should show you what will be installed without actually installing it
<Sarrasine> Leemp, which is that? *stuck in the past*
<Sensiva> ZachF yeah, but this will only use more space, not cpu resources, you will run one session at a time not both
<Leemp> Sarrasine: Heroes of Newerth. I personally haven't seen too many commercial linux games i've been interested in. So im pumped for this hehe, that and i really want to show it in their linux stats
<tucemiux> jsec, "apt-simulate"?!?
<tucemiux> Leemp, what type of game is Heroes of Newerth?
<Sarrasine> Leemp, *is googling...*
<Leemp> tucemiux: Ever play Wc3?
<Sarrasine> Oh, it's DotA
<jsec> tucemiux, apt-get simulate... typo on my part
<Leemp> Sarrasine: Yup
<tucemiux> Leemp, nope, what's wc3?
<Sarrasine> You know, I remember when DotA Allstars came out in WC3? *laughs* I used to play WC3 until my eyes bled.
<Sarrasine> tucemiux, Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos and Frozen Throne
<Sensiva> ZachF tucemiux jsec its apt-get -s install xubuntu-desktop
<jsec> Sensiva, yes that's the one. my fault on syntax >_<
<daftykins> git__: do you still have windows on? does the fan kick in more at a certain temp?
<tucemiux> jsec, that's not working either, i dont believe "simulate" is a real command, try it on your machine
<Sensiva> :D
<Leemp> Sarrasine: Yea, i really enjoyed DotA. I didn't find it amazing, but it was fun. Like Footies (i probably enjoyed that more). Either way HoN has ladders, competitive rankings, etc.
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jsec> tucemiux, --simulate, -s... Sensiva put me in my place ^^
<Leemp> Sarrasine: I'm not even familiar with any other, non-fps, commercial linux games.
<git__> daftykins, i wiped windows when i first got my laptop
<Sarrasine> I liked EotA, X Hero Siege, and DotA a lot. Footies was not for me.
<Leemp> Sarrasine: Eve was the only one i even care about, but they dropped linux. Grr.
<git__> daftykins, fan remains running the same, it never increases speed
<Sarrasine> Leemp, NWN is a commercial Linux game
<tucemiux> jsec, that's a good way of remembering, now i know i wont forget that one, thank you Sensiva
<bonks> Hi, when I install stuff using apt-get, where are they installed? What's the path?
<Leemp> Sarrasine: Open beta for HoN right now, for the next 3* hours
<Sarrasine> git__, good man. *smiles*
<Sensiva> tucemiux most welcome
<Leemp> Sarrasine: I'm into multi player, never could handle single player
<Leemp> Sarrasine: But thats good to know, i didn't know :o
<ZachF> would installing ubuntu to a usb flash drive and testing be an acurate measure of performance? or should i just bite the bullet and install it to the HDD on the laptop?
<Sarrasine> Leemp, You know NWN has multiplayer?
<daftykins> ZachF: graphical performance yes, not really general usage. unless you have a fast flash drive :)
<Sensiva> ZachF livecd using unetbootin
<usr13> bonks: No need to know the path, the  applications will be in your path.
<LinuxPhreak> I can't believe this I'm looking for single program that I know is in the repos and ships with Ubuntu Desktop. But I don't know that name of it and when I describe it no one knows about it
<bonks> usr13: I mean, I really have no idea where to find the files. I want to read its install/readme
<Leemp> Sarrasine: No i didn't, what type?
<Sarrasine> !ask | LinuxPhreak
<ubottu> LinuxPhreak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sensiva> LinuxPhreak search in synaptic
<tucemiux> Sargun_Screen, you know of any shooter games somewhat like et:wolfstein or UrT that work on linux?  It seems all the elite Quake3 playaz are no longer fragging in quake3, im wondering whats out there that works with ubuntu
<Sarrasine> Leemp, I am going to PM you so we can keep this channel on topic
<Leemp> haha, good point
<Leemp> Or rather
<tucemiux> Sarrasine, , you know of any shooter games somewhat like et:wolfstein or UrT that work on linux?  It seems all the elite Quake3 playaz are no longer fragging in quake3, im wondering whats out there that works with ubuntu
<lws> Anyone know how to get dhclient to update an alternative resolv.conf?
<Leemp> #temp_ubuntu_gaming
<tucemiux> Leemp, how about #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Leemp> Sure
<Sarrasine> tucemiux, I love Tremulous and Open Arena, both come free in the Ubuntu repos. Tremulous is very popular
<usr13> bonks: But if you need to know where all the files are put, you can look and see: less /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-name.list
<usr13> bonks: ... info about what was installed.
<Sarrasine> I usually only deal with FOSS. I won't have anything to do with proprietary software, under normal circumstances.
<tucemiux> Sarrasine, tremelous is far away from the likes of et and UrT, I tried OpenArena but not many humans in there, I really want to pwn humans in network games
<Sarrasine> tucemiux, Well, I've never played et and played UrT so long ago that it might as well not matter.
<tucemiux> Sarrasine, if it works on ubuntu I would not mind using proprietary software
<bonks> usr13: i went into that dir and did dir svn*, but there are no matching files
<bonks> i know i have svn installed
<Sarrasine> tucemiux, I do not support the philosophy of proprietary software, but to each his own.
<usr13> bonks: Try dpkg -L pkg-name
<Sarrasine> *silence*
<bonks> usr13: cool there we go, thanks
<Leemp> I'm shopping for a PCEe Nvidia card ubuntu will love.
<Leemp> And that best buy carries.
<Leemp> lol
<Leemp> I want it asap tomorrow morning :P
<Sarrasine> Leemp, please remember that Enter is not considered punctuation. =O
<usr13> bonks: NP, glad to be of service
<bonks> usr13: this chan is always the most helpful :)
 * Sarrasine doesn't want Leemp kicked due to flooding.
<Leemp> Sarrasine: It's not the enter key that is the problem. It's my train of thought. Or rather, many, small, and fast trains of thought.
<Leemp> :o
<Sarrasine> Hey, just a gentle reminder. *smiles* I don't want Ubottu thinking you're having a seizure.
<Leemp> Np
<ardchoille> !hcl | Leemp check for nvidia cards here
<ubottu> Leemp check for nvidia cards here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<usr13> bonks: Yep, are so many folks here that someone is bound to know a little something about most any issue you may have.
<hekin> question, how to install monaco font on Ubuntu?
<cubic> google earth  on ubunto   ???
<cubic> anyone  know how to install google earth  on ubunto   ???
<ardchoille> !info googleearth-package | cubic
<ubottu> cubic: googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<cubic> thanks  guys
<cubic> girls
<ZykoticK9> cubic, it's a package in Medibuntu as well
<Sarrasine> I move that we name ardchoille "The All-Knowing". All in favor?
<tucemiux> Sarrasine, I dont support the philosophy of propietary software either but I'd be willing to use it if it works on ubuntu
<Leemp> ardchoille: Thanks, i'll put that on my phone for tomorrow when i'm at the store. :)
<Sarrasine> tucemiux, That's contradictory to me. That's like saying you don't believe in slavery, but 'Hey, they're already in chains. Why not?'
<duckwars> is there any reason why when I do the command "sudo shutdown now" it takes MUCH longer to turn off (if it does) then when I shutdown through the gui?
<ardchoille> Sarrasine: Tons more people in this channel that could leave me in the dust ;)
<ardchoille> Leemp: Most stores will let you view that page fromone of their computers if it means a possible sale :)
<Leemp> ardchoille: Good point
<Leemp> ardchoille: Either way, my phone works fine hehe.
<seanbrystone> how do i run a .sh script from another directory other than the one the script is in? ive tried moving it to /home/seanbrystone/bin and /usr/bin  no luck
<Sensiva> seanbrystone first make sure its executable by doing chmod +x , then you can run it from any where by typing in terminal /path/to//script.sh
<seanbrystone> yep did that
<Leemp> ardchoille: Is this list a must have? Ie, does a card have to be on here to work with my version? Also what is the ubuntu version thing about? 9.10 is only *supported* by a couple cards
<seanbrystone> but i wanna run the script from any dir without having to do /path/to/script.sh
<ardchoille> Leemp: No, that list is maintained by the community. Just because an item isn't there doesn't mean it won't work. Anyone can add hardware as they find new working models
<zoink> i need some help. i created a partition on /dev/sdb, when it ry to write the filesystem it won't let me.  it shows up under fdisk -l, but not with ls /dev/sd*
<usr13> seanbrystone: Then you need to put it in your path the dir it's in to your path.
<Leemp> ardchoille: Gotcha.
<Sarrasine> zoink, Did you reboot?
<seanbrystone> usr13 how?
<zoink> Sarrasine: yes
<ardchoille> Leemp: some hardware is only supported in certain ubuntu versions.. an example would be NIC cards
<Leemp> ardchoille: In that case i'll basically be going to best buy tomorrow and buying the best pcie card i can get my hands on. Nvidia has good linux drivers right?
<ardchoille> NIC drivers are sometimes dropped from the kernel
<Sarrasine> zoink, Does your installation or base media support the filesystem you are attempting to install?
<zoink> Sarrasine: yes
<usr13> seanbrystone: PATH="$PATH: /home/seanbystone/bin
<Sarrasine> zoink, what command are you running?
<ardchoille> Leemp: I've always had good experience with nvidia, a far cry better than ATI imho
<Sarrasine> And your output?
<zoink> Sarrasine: i used fdisk to create the partition, then tried running mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1
<seanbrystone> usr13, where do i paste that?
<usr13> seanbrystone: PATH="$PATH: /home/seanbystone/bin"
<Sarrasine> zoink, and the output?
<zoink> Sarrasine: it says can not stat /dev/sdb1.  The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<usr13> seanbrystone: That was just an example.
<Satzo> Hi.  My mousewheel(up and down) usually scrolls text in an app, but sometimes it zooms the whole desktop in and out.  I assume that is a feature but I don't know how to turn it on and off.  Help please.
<ardchoille> Leemp: But, I build my own machines, using parts that I already know work with Ubuntu.. which is why I use that HCL list extensively
<seanbrystone> oh ok ty usr13
<Leemp> ardchoille: Any idea if they lag behind in their own drivers? Should i stray away from newer cards?
<usr13> seanbrystone: But you may also do a symlink to it to a dir that is already in your path.
<Sarrasine> zoink, You did reboot the whole system? I can always clear that error with a reboot. (Sorry to ask this again)
<zoink> Sarrasine: yes
<ardchoille> Leemp: I would stray a bit, but not too far. my current card is nvidia gefore 6200, over 6 years old and still works great. But they might drop this model soon, idk
<Sarrasine> *shrugs* Sorry bud, but I've never had an issue past that. Maybe The All-Knowing can help you? (ardchoille)
<usr13> seanbrystone: Like:  ln -s file.sh /usr/bin
<usr13> seanbrystone: Like:  ln -s file.sh /usr/bin/
<seanbrystone> ok thx :)
<qUaNtiC_> hi, the icons and apps on my upper panel are always in  a different position every time i boot, even if i lock them to the panel, what is happening? how do i solve it? thanks
<bonks> how do I use the 'less' command on an executable?
<balas> in rhythmbox this is my gstreamer pipeline for creating mp3s.  i'm wondering if anyone could tell me how to adjust it for the best sounding VBR rip.  audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<ardchoille> qUaNtiC_: that's a problem with the way the panel is designed, I never was able to fix that either
<Flannel> bonks: What do you mean?
<zoink> ardchoille: referred by Sarrasine  >.>
<Sarrasine> bonks, less ~/name
<ardchoille> zoink: what was the issue again?
<zoink> ardchoille: < zoink> i need some help. i created a partition on /dev/sdb, when it ry to write the filesystem it won't let me.  it
<zoink>                   shows up under fdisk -l, but not with ls /dev/sd*
<bonks> Flannel/Sarrasine: I tried less dpkg -L subversion, but it shows everything and i cant scroll
<usr13> seanbrystone: If you have it in the directory /home/seanbrystone/bin  you should only need to add that to your path.
<ardchoille> zoink: if it's mounted, you need to use sudo/gksudo due to permissions
<Flannel> bonks: dpkg -L subversion | less
<bonks> OH :)
<seanbrystone> ok usr
<bonks> ty Flannel
<qUaNtiC_> ardchoille: seems logging out and back in solves the prob
<usr13> seanbrystone: PATH="$PATH: /home/seanbrystone/bin"
<ardchoille> qUaNtiC_: for now, yes. But I've had that issue come back to haunt me l;ater
<zoink> ardchoille: it's not mounted, new disk
<zoink> ardchoille: well it was used previously...but new to the system
<ardchoille> zoink: if it isn't mounted, then you won't be able to write to it
<zoink> ardchoille: but i can't even create a filesystem...
<ardchoille> zoink: oh, wait, you mean creating the fs on that partition?
<ardchoille> zoink: which app are you using for this?
<zoink> ardchoille: yes, i used fdisk to make the partition and i'm running mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1 to write the filesystem
<ardchoille> zoink: I've never done any of that via cli
<zoink> >.<
<ardchoille> zoink: is this on a box that has a desktop environment?
<zoink> no
<ardchoille> Ah, I see
<obscurant1st> i am creating partitions in my system, i have to store the music files in one drive and in the other i have to store video files, so which type file system i should make?
<devunt> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :i am creating partitions in my system, i have to store the music files in one drive and in the other i have to store video files, so which type file system i should make?
<tucemiux> devunt, i would choose ext4
<devunt> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :devunt, i would choose ext4
<ardchoille> zoink: any reason you're using mke2fs rather than mkfs ?
<devunt> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :zoink: any reason you're using mke2fs rather than mkfs ?
<obscurant1st> what is devunt ? is it a bot?
<devunt> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :what is devunt ? is it a bot?
<ardchoille> !away > lordmortis|away
<ubottu> lordmortis|away, please see my private message
<devunt> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :!away > lordmortis|away
<devunt> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :lordmortis|away, please see my private message
<blakkheim> devunt: stop please
<tucemiux> devunt,  what are you doing? I can read your posts
<obscurant1st> tucemiux: i dont have otpion for ext4 in gparted
<devunt> sorry
<ardchoille> looks like a bot
<ardchoille> I guess not
<devunt> my xchat script is crashed.
<zoink> ardchoille: no difference
<bfri> i need help getting my mic to work on a sony vaio any advise
<mike> hey whats up im mike
<obscurant1st> so ext3 is it a good option?
<blakkheim> now you're Guest49334
<obscurant1st> and what about this reiserfs?
<ardchoille> zoink: perhaps you can apstebin the comand you're using and the output you're getting. somene here is bound to help with it
<tucemiux> obscurant1st, you must be using an old version of gparted, or you must be trying to install jaunty, try downloading a live CD that has the latest and greatest version of gparted
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> obscurant1st: Depends on your system, if it supports ext4 use it. ext4 has a few advancements / enhancements over ext3 and may be a little better for large partition and large files.
<obscurant1st> tucemiux: so ext4 is the best?, ok, thx
<obscurant1st> i will do it. :D
<barbara> my laptop likes to stay around the top CPU step and I want it to be very conservative. I've tried cpu-scaler-applet but I'm not satisfied with it's performance. I installed powernowd but no help...
<vipjerrys> how do iget yahoo chat voice
<obscurant1st> usr13: my system is 250Gb 2GB ram n c2d 2.1
<Guest49334> hey i need a software for my scan and i dont know what to do
<obscurant1st> so ext4 is ok roght?
<obscurant1st> right*
<Guest81208> hello
<indianhacker> Hi
<zoink> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382046/
<Guest49334> hello
<Guest49334> my name is mike
<Guest49334> nice to meet you
<indianhacker> is there any built-in package for vpn server in ubuntu
<corespeedxxx> is ext4 safe to use.. I use karmic
<barbara> currently one core is 798mhz and the other is full speed 2527! all i'm doing is xchat...
<corespeedxxx> ext4 vs ext3, what to gain?
<obscurant1st> corespeedxxx: yep i am also using Karmic, actually i had a backed up using partimage
<usr13> corespeedxxx: I use both ext3 and ext4 and they are both ok far as I can tell.  ext4 seems stable and a bit faster.
<Elrox> corespeedxxx, i stick with ext3
<Guest49334> whats news?
<Guest49334> for ubuntu
<Guest49334> 9.10?
<ardchoille> zoink: sdb is a device, sdb1 is a partition on that device. are you sure there is a partition on sdb?
<vipjerrys> what do i need to get yahoo chat
<corespeedxxx> obscurant1st: usr13 Elrox: so? not any major benefits in ext4?
<zoink> ardchoille: according to fdisk
<ardchoille> zoink: That looks weird
<usr13> corespeedxxx: Some believe ext4 is bleeding edge but... well, I've not seen any type of failure in it and have used it for some time now.
<UbuntuLinux> i need help with wine
<UbuntuLinux> can any body help ?
<ardchoille> zoink: unfortunatly, not much I can help with that
<obscurant1st>  corespeedxxx u are asking me?, actually i am the one who asked for help in here for selecting a filesystem type,
<Sensiva> corespeedxxx this question doesn't have a short answer please read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133719
<Elrox> corespeedxxx, not as far as i have seen ..
<usr13> corespeedxxx: ext4 seems to be a bit faster, but other than that, I don't know for sure.
<Flannel> UbuntuLinux: Sure.  Depending on your question you might have more luck in #winehq though, but ask away
<corespeedxxx> OK.. thanx all for your answers In my ext3-4 thought process =)
<corespeedxxx> I go and read up
<zoink> ardchoille: i think i figured it out, the hard drive used to be part of an old array...i need to remove the associated raid stuff
<barbara> need help with cpu scaling. anyone?
<usr13> corespeedxxx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Sensiva> iQuote Parts of this section (those related to the Linux kernel) may no longer be up to date. Please update this section to reflect recent events or newly available information, and remove this template when finished. Please see the talk page for more information.
<indianhacker> thnks myslef vishu
<Sensiva> actually no reviews have been made after 2.6.32 release
<^sn00per^> plop works well
<barbara> need help with cpu scaling. anyone know how to make it actually work?
<dj_segfault> Hey.  For CD ripping I live by grip which isn't included anymore.  I can't find a ripper that does simple things like picking song names out of the track title as the track artist (split on / or -), writing all files to the same folder, etc.  Asunder is close but not quite.
<^sn00per^> how do i set root password off from live cd ?
<bfri> i need help getting my mic to work on a sony vaio any advise
<ardchoille> ^sn00per^: sudo doesn't work for you?
<Flannel> ^sn00per^: You don't need to set a root password
<Sensiva> dj_segfault Audio CD extractor
<ardchoille> !sudo | ^sn00per^
<ubottu> ^sn00per^: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<^sn00per^> forgot all about the sudo ..
<^sn00per^> duh..  not thinking about that lol
<dj_segfault> Sensiva: What program is that really?
<Hamburger> anyone familiar with setting up samba? i asked in #samba but all i hear are crickets
<usr13> Hamburger: What do you need?
<Sensiva> dj_segfault will rip tracks, fetch meta info from freedb.org and insert it in ID tags
<Hamburger> so i've installed samba 3.4.5 on ubuntu and this is how i'm trying to set up a share and i've been reading the man page and wiki and still can't figure out how to do it: i have a share ~/Shared that i would like to be read-only to guests and read/write for a specific user. Ideally I would like the guests to not even have to provide a username, but if it has to be that way, fine.
<abhi_nav> I followed the instructions listed on http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en but still can tor check shows that tor is not in use. How to get tor to work???
<mneptok> dj_segfault: sound-juicer
<dj_segfault> Sensiva: That's cool, but what is the actual program name?
<xTheGoat121x> Has anyone noticed instability in Pidgin 2.6.5 on Karmic?
<Sensiva> dj_segfault in Ubuntu software center (under Applications menu) search for "rip" you will find it on top of the list
<dj_segfault> xTheGoat121x: Nope.  Using it right now.
<Sensiva> ^sn00per^ sudo su then passwd
<xTheGoat121x> dj_segfault, Ah, well... cuz mine seems to crash randomly.
<mneptok> Sensiva: "sudo -i" is the preferred method
<ardchoille> ^sn00per^: sudo -i is best as it sets up the env better
 * Sensiva writes that down
<Sensiva> thank you
<^sn00per^> thank you ardchoille
<semitones> Is it possible to find detailed information on why Top reports so much %wa ?
<ardchoille> yw
<^sn00per^> been a while since i used linux
<PetePaul> I have compiled my first kernel and edited the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to my new kernel version, and now i get a error 15: File not found
<^sn00per^> cool !
<PetePaul> understandable if its a unhelpable stuation
<^sn00per^> now doing update
<ardchoille> PetePaul: Are you using grub or grub2?
<PetePaul> grub
<PetePaul> i belive
<ardchoille> ok
<^sn00per^> i gotta thank to someone who told me to get that plop !
<usr13> !samba | Hamburger
<ubottu> Hamburger: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PetePaul> its ubuntu 8.10
<Sensiva> PetePaul that error you are getting after choosing the new item? or before grub menu show up?
<^sn00per^> that ubuntu 9.4 works well with that viao pgc U101..
<Hamburger> usr13, thanks but i've been looking at both of these pages and still can't figure out what i'm trying to do
<^sn00per^> sees my wifi, whole works but not sure about the extra buttons i have on the viao
<bfri> i need help getting my mic to work on a sony vaio any advise
<PetePaul> its when the grub menu shows up, i changed the .lst file to my new kernel version as the default, but kept the original recovery mode incase of this
<^sn00per^> i gotta get used to the japanese keyboard ..
<tko> hi, is there a way to hide the ubuntu screen and see what its doing/
<tko> when its booting
<Sensiva> PetePaul you need to provide the full path to the new kernel in menu.lst
<^sn00per^> remove those splash and quiet option it ll make it be a little noisy  i think
<semitones> how do I mv the contents of /bin/foo/ without moving the directory itself?
<Sensiva> PetePaul since it says file not found, then its not there, maybe you misspelled it
<Sensiva> semitones mv /bin/foo/*
<tko> So my Ubuntu Linux keeps freezing when I try to boot into it.  It freezes when the loading screen is working, so I can't see what its doing.  Anyone know anything?
<ardchoille> Semikolon: mv /bin/foo/* /path
<semitones> danka, sensiva
<Sensiva> semitones velkommen :D
<ardchoille> Semikolon: sorry, tab completion fail
<semitones> :D
<PetePaul> i copied everything for my new kernel into the /boot directory and in the .lst file i kept everything the same but jst changed the kernel verison from 2.6.30.9 to 2.6.32.8
<rothsdad> hey, how to use tor in chromium?
<Hamburger> so no one knows about what i'm trying to do with samba?
<Sensiva> PetePaul use pastebin and show that kernel line please
<usr13> Hamburger: What exactly is your question?
<Hamburger> so i've installed samba 3.4.5 on ubuntu and this is how i'm trying to set up a share and i've been reading the man page and wiki and still can't figure out how to do it: i have a share ~/Shared that i would like to be read-only to guests and read/write for a specific user. Ideally I would like the guests to not even have to provide a username, but if it has to be that way, fine.
 * mneptok despises Samba and the Microsoft it rode in on
<PetePaul> you want the grub.lst file?
<usr13> Hamburger: Again you need to ask a question.  But this is not really the place. You should ask on #samba
<bfri> I have jaunty installed on a ex2 partition of my external.  I booted it on my windows comp and now windows wont boot any advice
<Sensiva> PetePaul its menu.lst not grub.lst, I need only the line of the new kernel
<Hamburger> #samba is just crickets and I'm asking how exactly I would set up my smb.conf to accomplish this
<PetePaul> my mistake lol
<Sensiva> PetePaul paste all of it, make sure no passwords in it
<ripperda> hello, I have a question about a serial console and kernel output
<usr13> Hamburger: "crickets"?
<PetePaul> ok
<Hamburger> no one has said anything
<ripperda> specifically, I can setup a console just fine and get all of the initial boot output, but once the OS loads, all kernel output stops going to the serial console
<mneptok> Hamburger: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec284.html
<ripperda> problem is, I want to debug a hang when shutting down, so am looking for kernel messages/oopses at that point in time
<usr13> Hamburger: Have you tried using swat?
<elf429> Hello
<ripperda> is there a trick to keeping the kernel output on the serial console?
<deanfx> What's up
<elf429> nothin much how are you guys?
<elf429> or gilrs....*worried*
<usr13> Hamburger: You will also find useful info at: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<Hamburger> usr13, thats what i'm currently using, and it is helping a lot, but still i'm having no luck on what combination of "guest" options I need to use.
<deanfx> good, and you?
<elf429> good good...confused and new to Ubuntu.....*tear* so i need to figure out how to get Audio drivers for Realtek
<semitones> Is it possible to find detailed information on why Top reports so much %wa ?
<usr13> Hamburger: Sometimes you have to get your hands dirty and edit the config file on your own.
<deanfx> Hmm, You have no sound at all?
<elf429> ZIP Nawda
<deanfx> strange. Your running 9.10?
<elf429> Roger
<glick> hey dos anyone know how to view the layers dialog box in gimp?
<deanfx> glick - download gimpshop
<glick> gimpshop?
<Hamburger> usr13, i realize this, but how do i even accomplish my task? do i put the user in admin list and make the share guest only? do i create a user called guest and put it on the read list? do i make the share read only?
<deanfx> http://www.gimpshop.com/
<ardchoille> deanfx: that is not a proper fix
<glick> thanks deanfx but thats not what i asked for really :)
<ardchoille> glick: the layers ui should be the second tab in the Toolbox window
<glick> i was just wondering if anyone know how to make the layers ui appear
<glick> yeah ardchoille its not there
<elf429> anyone know how to get sound at all on Ubuntu 9.10?
<ardchoille> glick: right click one of the existing tabs and see if you can add the layers tab
<Monona> How do I change the IRQ of my soundcard from 16 (which it shares with a USB device) to 10, which would give it higher priority?
<glick> ah yes ardchoille thanks that worked :)
<petsounds> hi. in irssi how can i hides join/part msgs?
<ardchoille> glick: yay! :)
<mneptok> deanfx: ctl-l
<pahindr> 123
<ardchoille> petsounds: /ignore #channel joins parts quits
<PetePaul> http://www.pastebin.com/d5b380fc3
<arand> petsounds: look at /help ignore
<dgeary2> Monona, depends on the card and the interface, to the best of my knowledge IRQ has nothing to do with priority
<^sn00per^> ardchoille: you know i just realized something.. how do i check to see if sound is working if i am deaf ?
<`mOOse`> @@
<ardchoille> ^sn00per^: no idea, I don't use sounds as I am hearing impaired.. mine may not work at all for all I know
<elf429> yeah sn00per i dont have sound after a fresh install?....any ideas?
<Myrtti> ^sn00per^: totem has visualisations
<arand> ^sn00per^: Vibration in speakers?
<Monona> dgeary2: I'm trying to figure out different ways to troubleshoot jack, which has kinda left me stuck in a swamp of xruns.  Thought it was worth a shot.
<mneptok> ^sn00per^: volume to maximum. wait for police.
<^sn00per^> off on those little speaker on viao pcg U 101 ?
<ardchoille> mneptok: That'll work :)
<Myrtti> ^sn00per^: no hold on, i'm not awake yet
<petsounds> ardchoille: do i need to type hi. i'm new to irssi. if i join multiple channel how can i switch channel? thanks :)
<petsounds> oops
<dgeary2> Monona, sounds like the problem is elsewhere...
<petsounds> ardchoille: do i need to type every time i login?
<ardchoille> petsounds: you should probably /join #irssi
<ardchoille> Great folks in there
<^sn00per^> ardchoille: you are hearing impaired ?
<Sensiva> PetePaul ls /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32.8 ?
<ardchoille> yes
<Monona> dgeary2: Back to the internets, then.  *sigh*
<petsounds> ardchoille: right ;)
<PetePaul> ?
<^sn00per^> ardchoille: you know sign too as well ?
<ardchoille> ^sn00per^: may I pm you? This is ot for this channel
<Sensiva> PetePaul check if the file in /boot or not by ls /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32.8
<^sn00per^> ardchoille: go ahead i dont mind
<PetePaul> yes it is
<Sensiva> PetePaul and /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32.8 ?
<PetePaul> nice one, it wasnt in there
<Sensiva> Try installing from mainlines
<Sensiva> there are debs for newer kernel
<PetePaul> yes i know i jst wanted to learn something i have never done
<rocket16> How can I using C++ in Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> ucse gcc
<rocket16> I have installed g++ package, and Anjuta as well, but Anjuta does not work.
<Slydon> why does Anjuta not work?
<abhi_nav> then prefer codelite and/or eclipse
<rocket16> Codelite? Isn't that for java? (Don't know it well)
<Kamokow> Codelite is C++. I would recommend Code::Blocks if you want an IDE. Or just learn to use G++ (it isnt really all that hard).
<rocket16> Thanks kamokow, I am only a novice. But I know to use G++. But, many programmes do not work in it.
<Kamokow> Okay, well good luck with your C++.
<rocket16> Thanks KAmokow, I am actually a Java developer. But, to me, both Java and C++ are the best, so trying to learn it. :)
<rocket16> Some say C++ > Java, while some say Java > C++. I say, both are equally nice.
<xubuntu> hi
<rocket16> Hi
<alphacharlie_> hey does anyone know how  an application is generally ported to a different os?
<Slydon> i thought java was meant more for devices that are not pc's, and c++ is more pc related oop
<abo-> alphacharlie_, I was working on porting some unix code to windows.. it's generally a matter of finding the equivalent functions and libraries
<ripperda> does anyone have experience with serial consoles?
<PetePaul> I am currently in college for my associates in Information Technology, but am interested in computer security. Am I on the right path?. any input will be nice
<Flannel> PetePaul: You'll want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks
<rocket16> Installed Codelite, but the Build option is disabled. Any advice?
<`mOOse`> PetePaul - exploit.org
<Flannel> rocket16: Do you have the `build-essential` package installed?
<rocket16> Build-essential? Let me check...
<rocket16> Yes, I have it.
<rocket16> But the libloki dev is not. Should I install it?
<alphacharlie_> abo-:do u know abt any site or book that can give some guidelines?
<abo-> no... I was using google...
<rocket16> Flannel?
<abo-> alphacharlie_, the code was in c++, and for every call that didn't work, I was looking in google what's the equivalent in windows
<abo-> it's tedious...
<Flannel> rocket16: libloki isn't required for building (in general, your particular code might need it)
<rocket16> Thanks Flannel. So, is it a Compiler problem?
<Flannel> rocket16: I have no experience with codelite, so I unfortunately don't know what to tell you
<Flannel> rocket16: likely not.  Probably some codelite configuration
<rocket16> Ok Flannel. N problem, and thank you for your help. Most appreciated, :)
<Omr> Does anyone know how to setup a modem in ubuntu?
<rocket16> Omr, you can use ipconfig, and Network-Manager
<Omr> I mean to install the modem.  Its dial up
<usr13> !modem | Omr
<ubottu> Omr: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<rocket16> You can use gnome-ppp, or kppp to set it up. No installation is needed.
<Omr> Yeah i read that but after running scan modem my modem is detected as Intel 82440MX AC'97 and the guide does not cover this chipset
<rocket16> Use sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp. Now, after installation, run it, select setup, and then "Detect Modem", and enter the Username, password and Access number
<Omr> apt get with no internet fails a little
<BouncingBall> n00buntu rokks d00d
<rocket16> Omr, ok. Then, can't you download them manually from Internet? If yes, I can provide you a link.
<Omr> yes
<rocket16> Ok,
<Omr> i can put them on pc with memory stick thank you
<Madpilot> BouncingBall, be polite.
<rocket16> Sure, just giving,
<rocket16> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=gnome-ppp
<ZachF> ok folks, so im going to switch back to ubuntu from Arch... is there a particular kernel that suits laptops, dual core processors etc?
<rocket16> And, be sure to install five other packages, namely wvdial and others,
<rocket16> Omr, a better link is http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gnome-ppp with all necessary dependencies
<Omr> thanks
<tallyho> ubuntu hibernating settings, anyone?
<Omr> can i run all this from command line or do i need a gui?
<tallyho> i checked power management but after some time it still goes into sleep mode
<tallyho> the tower just turns off
<rocket16> A GUI is better, but you can run them from command line too.
<rocket16> Use "gdebi packagename.deb" after "cd address" command,
<iceroot> Omr: because the cli is much more powerfull, you can do EVERYTHING from the clie
<Omr> Thanks because i only want to use CLI
<ZachF_> so folks, is the best option for a slim install to install from the server image and add a DE on top of that? or is there a way to get rid of the bloat from the desktop image before i install?
<Flannel> ZachF_: Server CD or the Alternate CD can install a CLI-only system
<iceroot> ZachF_: so you only want gnome and not ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> ZachF_: Desktop (Live) CD can't though
<rocket16> I just downloaded the C++ Documentation from Synaptic. How do I start it?
<idespinner> ZachF_, i think you can with the alternate cd iso...
<rocket16> No menu or entry is there, please help.
<ZachF_> iceroot, i want the full deal, but i dont want all the extra crap, all the misc editors and other bloat.
<iceroot> ZachF_: misc editors? there is only gedit
<ZachF_> one of the things i miss after going from ubuntu to arch is the tight desktop intergration.
<rocket16> How to run C++ Documentation in Ubuntu?
<idespinner> ZachF_, you sound like a gentoo kinda guy...
<motaka2> >	as i have upgraded php5.2 to php 5.3 on ubuntu, it seems the gd2 library doesnt work anymore, you got the soloutions?
<iceroot> rocket16: man command  i guess
<Flannel> ZachF_: If you just want to remove the duplicate editors and stuff, removing them after install might be the way to go
<Sensiva> Yeah but he loves apt
<ZachF_> idespinner: i like the theory, but i dont have the patience for it
<rocket16> man command? You mean man c++?
<iceroot> rocket16: man cout
<iceroot> rocket16: i guess
<rocket16> Thanks iceroot, but showing "no entry"
<Sensiva> ZachF_ if all fails, go Debian
<rocket16> When I use man c++, just a manual page of c++ comes
<iceroot> rocket16: and that is not what you want?
<ddavids> hello
<ZachF_> Sensiva: am i going to get the same dektop intergration (ie, click a file and it opens) with debian as i do with ubuntu?
<rocket16> Not exactly, because the files were more than 20 MB, and total description of tutorial of C++ was promised there, :)
<Sensiva> ZachF_ sure , actually what you are talking about is the environment itself Gnome or KDE
<Flannel> ZachF_: Sensiva isn't really making sense.  There's no real benefit to going to debian for what you're looking for
<Gheddy_Zarc> if I have two files with different exstensions as in one is .diff and other is .deb are they the same file in different formats ?
<iceroot> ZachF_: yes but debian-gnome is much much older and the big problem is, that ubuntu is patching gnome like hell and not upstreaming the patches, so the debian-gnome is very different/not good
<rocket16> Anyway, bye all, thanks.
<ddavids> i have sound from my system's internal speakers when my headphones are connected, how do i fix this?
<Omr> umm. Just a quick follow up question...  Every Dependency i download has a different dependency that has a different dependency.  I Have download 30 packages already,  When do i stop downloading dependencies?
<Sensiva> Flannel he is looking for a light weight distro with apt as a package manager
<iceroot> Sensiva: xubuntu
<Omr> Doesn't DSL have apt
<elf429> anyone know how i can get RealTek audio Drivers for Ubuntu 9.10?
<elf429> i hear NOTHING!?
<Omr> and only 50 megs with gui?
<ZachF_> omr, i like "apt-get build-dep <package name>"
<idespinner> Omr, is it automatic download
<idespinner> ?
<Magnesium> ZachF_: Try Xubuntu
<Sensiva> iceroot he wants gnome desktop
<helloyo> hey guys, is is possible to get the error output from openoffice?
<Flannel> Sensiva: Debian doesn't give him anything that Ubuntu doesn't.  His original question was about building up from a command line only system vs removing extra stuff from a full desktop install
<iceroot> helloyo: start it from the cli
<ZachF_> Sensiva: im not swayed by any particular DE, i just want it to work
<Sensiva> Flannel that the middle of the convo, he asked his main question a while ago, scroll up
<Omr> as soon as i get the modem working i will use apt get commands :) thanks for info but im manually downloading from a MS OS till i get the dial up modem going
<helloyo> iceroot, it has no output
<Sensiva> ZachF_ then to xubuntu you go
<Flannel> ZachF_: His first question was about server + packages or desktop - packages.  Like I said,
<Flannel> er, blah.  Sensiva ^^
<Sensiva> :D
<ZachF_> so Flannel, like you said, my question remains, build up from CLI install or strip out the desktop install?
<ZachF_> i have a decent ADSL connection and reasonable data allowences, so im not worried about it either way.
<Flannel> ZachF_: From what you said later, it sounded like you didn't have much to trim.  So stripping might be an easier way to go.
<Sensiva> <ZachF>	hi folks, i moved from ubuntu to ArchLinux a few months ago and have greatly enjoyed the extra speed my system has gained by loosing the bloat, but not being a hugley *nix savvey user, i'm really starting to miss apt-* and the vast software repo's of ubuntu/debian. is there a way i can speed up my system using ubuntu, without loosing the usability?
<Sensiva> That's what he said ^^
<ZachF_> Flannel: ok then, i'll go with that, my next and hopefully final questionf (for tonight) is about kernals, is there anything to gain by using the server vs. desktop images in that regard?
<Flannel> ZachF_: You're using this computer by sitting in front of it and using a keyboard/mouse that's plugged directly into it, right?
<ZachF_> Flannel: yeah its a laptop...
<Flannel> ZachF_: You'll want the generic kernel then, not the server one
<MiliasColds> hello
<MiliasColds> do
<MiliasColds> so
<ZachF_> ok then, thanks for everyone thats helped me =) hopefully i'll see you on the other side of a successful install =)
<Flannel> ZachF_: If, in the future, you decide to install from the server CD (alternate CD installs generic by default), you'll want to switch over to linux-generic from the server kernel as well
<MiliasColds> i gots a question
<Briareos1> how can i add an icon to the gnome desktop via the terminal / SSH?
<eremite> How do I force FireFox to ask if I want to save a password?  YouTube isnt letting me save the username and password for 2 of my accounts, but YouTube is NOT in the list (Preferences>Security>Exceptions).  How can I fix this? Thanks in advance.  Oh, and I dont want to install any plugins to fix it.
<Flannel> Briareos1: ~/Desktop is the desktop, so add a file there
<Flannel> MiliasColds: ask the question and anyone who knows the answer will answer it
<MiliasColds> is there a reason a hard disk would show up to the os (mountable) and gparted, but not in the installer. this was usung IDE and AHCI on bios settings
<Briareos1> Flannel: Thank you, do you happen to know how I can add Menue-Entrys to the main menue (applications) as well?
<Flannel> Briareos1: That's *.desktop files in uh... /usr/share/applications? /usr/share/something
<eremite> Briareos1, right click the menu and choose Edit Menus.
<xfact> How to remove old downloaded packages via command line? (The command)
<davix> helo,  I've broken my apt-get with a bad repository, I tried apt-get -f install and it won't let me fix it, also tried with --purge. what else can I try?
<eremite> xfact, "rm"
<Briareos1> Flannel hmm and how does gnome know if the menue-entries should be displayed for a certain user or not?
<xfact> It some kind of 'apt-get clean' or something, I am not sure, please tell me the command
<Briareos1> xfact: apt-get autoremove
<mneptok> Briareos1: incorrect
<davix> also tried that Briareos1
<mneptok> xfact: you typed the command.
<Flannel> Briareos1: I believe those are XML files with all sorts of stuff in them, so ... something magical inside I imagine
<Briareos1> ok
<Briareos1> Flannel I guess I'll stick to desktop items then :)
<Sensiva> davix What do you mean by broken with a bad repos?
<eremite> How do I force FireFox to ask if I want to save a password?  YouTube isnt letting me save the username and password for 2 of my accounts, but YouTube is NOT in the list (Preferences>Security>Exceptions).  How can I fix this? Thanks in advance.  Oh, and I dont want to install any plugins to fix it.
<xfact> Briareos1, Just that or after the command I have to write any specific package name?
<indus> MiliasColds, yes the installer aint perfect
<mneptok> xfact: sudo apt-get clean
<Briareos1> xfact: that removes _unused_ packages
<Briareos1> xfact: i mean the autoremove
<MiliasColds> so any way to install then?
<Briareos1> xfact: see the man: man apt-get
<xfact> mneptok, and Briareos1 Thank you :)
<Sensiva> MiliasColds how did you start the installer?
<MiliasColds> well fomr the desktop of my live CD or from the boot menu "install" option, either way
<git__> does anyone find that chrome is faster than firefox 3.5?
<MiliasColds> from the live cd the desktop shortcut thing
<eremite> git__, yes.  Much faster.
<Sensiva> MiliasColds booted the livecd from a harddrive? or burnt cd?
<indus> MiliasColds, so how many hard disks do you have? how many partitions
<MiliasColds> burnt cd
<MiliasColds> 1, 2 partitions
<MiliasColds> on SATA 6 of 6
<MiliasColds> to be specific
<MiliasColds> the other five drives are without power atm as to prevent any possibility of me messing them up
<ardchoille> !hcl > ^sn00per^
<ubottu> ^sn00per^, please see my private message
<ddavids> pls i cant see the network and i have installed all the available network tools
<Omr> is it possible to run apt-get thru a proxy?
<SwedeMike> Omr: yes.
<MiliasColds> well
<Omr> are you able to elaborate? i cant find info with google
<MiliasColds> thanks for the hinst so far
<SwedeMike> Omr: the first hit on google for <apt-get proxy" states exactly what to do.
<Omr> ill try again i got installing pigin
<SwedeMike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96802 which is the "I feel lucky"-hit for me for that search.
<Omr> pidgen i mean
<Omr> but i searched slightly different
<SwedeMike> what did you search for? I'm curious.
<motaka2> can anyone help me installing gd on php5.3 ?
<AnthonyZbierajew>  
<theadmin> Which variable contains current hostname?
<davix> I've broken my apt-get with a bad repository, I tried apt-get -f install and it won't let me fix it, also tried with --purge, autoremove and clean. none helped and the package is still stuck what else can I try?
<^sn00per^> i have question ..  what is RC kernel .. never heard of that term..  been out of loop with linux development for a while..
<zenlunatic> probably release candadite
<theadmin> ^sn00per^: RC = Release Candidate
<MiliasColds> well since i seem to have lost my audience i think i need to think about the sleep
<^sn00per^> zenlunatic, theadmin thank you ..
<SwedeMike> ^sn00per^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Development_model
<SwedeMike> hm, but that actually doesn't mention rc
<SwedeMike> someone needs to update it :P
<e3as> My network-manager is removed and i am unable to access network how to bring it back
<theadmin> ^sn00per^: Although, if you see "rc" in output of "dpkg -l", it's actually "Has to be removed, but some configuration files are left"
<theadmin> e3as: If you just removed the applet - right click the panel, choose add to panel, find it there.
<mosquito> hai
<mosquito> hai..........................
<mosquito> how are you all?
<theadmin> mosquito: Hello
<mosquito> thank you..
<theadmin> mosquito: It's offtopic here :D
<mosquito> i m sorry..i am for the first time here..
<thecliff> Mosquito: Hello :D
<MiliasColds> same
<MiliasColds> :P
<mosquito> hai the cliff...
<Sukuoru> Hi all
<geniv> hi
<Hamburger> so no one has any expertise with samba?
<e3as> my network-manager and network-manager-gnome is removed how to bring it back
<mxweas> how do I tell tcpdump to save entire packets that it intercepts?
<mxweas> right now -w only saves small chunks
<mxweas> I'd also like it to save header info like POST data and stuff.
<MiliasColds> is there a reason a hard disk would show up to the os (mountable) and gparted, but not in the installer. this was usung IDE and AHCI on bios settings
<e3as> Hi anyone there
<MiliasColds> --remessage since i lost interest
<^sn00per^> theadmin: ahh.. thank you..
<e3as> anyone there
<Omr> is there a way to change my passphrase?
<theadmin> Omr: Passphrase for what?
<Omr> umm just during install it asked for a passphrase i put in a 256 digit phrase: Now i need to type it every boot
<dv-> does anyone use firestarter? how do I allow UDP ports?
<Omr> Its really hard to memorise 256 random letters and numbers
<e3as> yjfjh
<Omr> Does no one else have a passphrase on boot?
<e3as> H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<mxweas> you can change it in grub I believe
<mxweas> when you go to change boot settings
<e3as> anyone there
<mattgyver> does swap space need to be setup on the drive which contains the OS installation, or can it be on another drive.  I have a 40GB SSD that i will be putting ubu on, though would like to put the swap on my 300GB drive instead.
<mxweas> you can also remove it by removing the file in /boot/
<mxweas> I dunno off the top of my head what file its in though
<e3as> Yelp Yelp Yelp Yelp Yelp Yelp Yelp Yelp Yelp
<mxweas> google around :)
<mxweas> e3as: stfu pls
<d_rwin> how do i get samba configured in client wiith windows network; need to setup a print server
<rww> ubottu: sftu | mxweas
<mxweas> lol
<rww> ubottu: stfu | mxweas
<ubottu> mxweas: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Myrtti> !offtopic | e3as
<ubottu> e3as: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> ubottu need spelling correction :3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e3as> MXWEAS
<mattgyver> d_rwin, you need to edit smb.conf, basically just make sure the workgroup name is right and that should get the basics setup
<intx> is there a command line way to find the fastest mirror?
<Omr> Thanks mxweas i will lookinto it
<mxweas>  how do I tell tcpdump to save all packet data? -w currently only saves small chunks. It doesnt appear to be saving any header POST data either.
<geekyogi> I want to add 32 bit repo.. but am running 64 bit ubuntu OS
<ZachF_> the desktop image will boot into a live system?
<d_rwin> mattgyver: installed nautilus-share but need password(no password set)
<dsnyders> HI all!  startx starts the x server.  What's the command to stop it?
<mattgyver> d_rwin, try just using your login info
<d_rwin> mattgyver: not accepting
<theadmin> ZachF_: Yes. You can just install too, but it will start a live session first, and then run ubiquity-gtk (the graphical installer)
<mattgyver> d_rwin, you are trying to connect to a windows share currently?
<d_rwin> mattgyver: yes
<d_rwin> mattgyver: using ubuntu 8.10
<geekyogi> I want to add 32 bit repo.. but am running 64 bit ubuntu OS.. when i add the deb repo source... it checks for amd64.. so unable to install... any help..!!!
<Gheddy_Zarc> how do you add a cd as a repo Im getting the error "no package list found" when I attempt to add a c as a repo in synaptic
<Omr> i take it apt-get update updates the OS?
<Omr> Its working thru the proxy downloading tonnes of data
<Myrtti> Omr: no, just refresh the package lists
<Omr> hmm ok man im going to get a big cellphone bill this month lol
<mattgyver> d_rwin, you could try creating a samba user with the same username and password your using in windows, smbpasswd -a username-here
<mattgyver> after pressing enter it will ask you for a password
<mattgyver> Im not sure if thats gonna settle it though.
<geekyogi>  I want to add 32 bit repo.. but am running 64 bit ubuntu OS.. when i add the deb repo source... it checks for amd64.. so unable to install... any help..!!!
<scy_th3> I currently use centos for my webserver. Can someone explain the difference between ubuntu and other linux distributions when it comes to security?
<geekyogi>  I want to add 32 bit repo.. but am running 64 bit ubuntu OS.. when i add the deb repo source... it checks for amd64.. so unable to install... any help..!!!
<dsnyders> geekyogi, asking every five minutes isn't going to help if nobody knows.
<geekyogi> @dsnyders k.. :(
<d_rwin> mattgyver: do I need to set smbclient
<Gheddy_Zarc> hi Omr are you getting  a cellphone going as a modem ? I been trying to get a usb mobile modem to work eh
<mattgyver> d_rwin, not to my knowlege.
<mattgyver> d_rwin, have you configured samba or are you just using nautilus-share?
<soicon> hi everybody at #Ubuntu
<d_rwin> mattgyver: only nautilus share; but samba configured()default
<mattgyver> d_rwin, can you pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf file?
<tiger_> why it says no gtk-config?
<mattgyver> d_rwin, for what its worth nautilus-share isnt really all its cracked out to be when it comes to working nicely with windows.  Samba while a little more involved works much better
<calebjohnson> I was under the impression that samba works by default on ubuntu 9.10..
<mattgyver> calebjohnson, im pretty sure its installed by default in most versions however it still has to be configured
<wunjo> Yes it does
<wunjo>  thank the almighty
<calebjohnson> err.... i didnt configure it.
<wunjo> by default
<wunjo> smb works in 9.10
<calebjohnson> yup
<d_rwin> mattgyver: ll try
<wunjo> Its funny on a wifi network
<d_rwin> mattgyver: just need to setup aprint server
<mattgyver> calebjohnson, samba is installed, and depending on certain configurations you may not need to do anything but nautlius-share isnt the same as samba
<Guest78110> How do I enable Deluge to run at startup? I can't find the directory where it's located
<wunjo> nautlis was buggy on me today when I mounted my ftp server
<wunjo> It froze for a while
<wunjo> First time for everything I guess...
<papul> nautilus has stopped showing non mounted drives :(
<papul> please help
<wunjo> Thats a GUI pref papul
<papul> wunjo, ?
<wunjo> KDE or Gnome pap?
<papul> wunjo, how to set that?
<papul> wunjo, gnome
<wunjo> k
<wunjo> One sec
<wunjo> Have you looked in gconf-editor yet?
<wunjo> pap
<papul> wunjo, nopes
<darolu> papul: can you see your drives with fdisk?
<papul> darolu, yes and i can mount them using pcmanfm
<wunjo> Hey pap
<papul> what wun?
<wunjo> Are you new to Linux?
<papul> wunjo, nopes
<wunjo> ok
<papul> wunjo, tell me what exactly to do
<wunjo> Im working on that my friend
<papul> wunjo, k
<Guest78110> How do I enable Deluge to run at startup? I can't find the directory where it's located
<wunjo> I have delt with something like this recently
<theadmin> Guest78110: "which app-name" will give you the directory
<soicon> @Guest78110: try  $locate "app name"
<Guest78110> Ah, thanks. It was in usr/bin/deluge
<babbio> hi to all
<soicon> hi babbio
<tiger_> is gtk-dev not installed by default?
<soicon> dev packages may not include by default
<theadmin> Yeah, tiger_, dev packages are not included defaultly
<soicon> :D everytime I wana compile my apps, I allways have to install those dev packages
<wunjo> have you gone into root to see if the same problem exists pap?
<wunjo> or rather logged in
<babbio> i have a problem....at office I'm behind a proxy server, so i need to setup all the program to authenticate via the proxy and when i come back to home I have to remove the proxy configuration and I have to do this every single days....so i would like to know if there is a configuration file in wich I could insert the proxy configuration so that i could make a script to do it automatically....is this possible?
<theadmin> babbio: Don't know about configs, but you can just change the global proxy settings instead of changing every app
<iDope> ok I have a server running fiesty fawn
<iDope> and I want to dist-upgrade it all the way up to 9.10
<Xaero252> Really bizzare issue, I've had my system on & stable for the past few weeks, but today I just came home and all of a sudden audio wasnt working, so I thought maybe I left a stream open and pulse bugged on me or something so i did pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio to restart it, only now it doesnt detect any audio devices
<iDope> I don't have physical access
<tiger_> theadmin: so which package should i install for gtk?
<iDope> its a remote system so dist-upgrades are the only way.... anyone willing to help?
<babbio> and it will work also for apt and so on?
<Jordan_U> babbio, You can do it with network manager ( setup the proxy to be used when connected to one network but not the other )
<stefano> could somone translate a mathematical equation to latex for me?
<theadmin> iDope: Well, not the only way. You can download the alternate install ISO to it, and use that
<tiger_> theadmin: or where should i look at?
<theadmin> tiger_: Try to find in Synaptic, I can't remember all of that
<babbio> I've looked for some related to proxy in network manager but i found nothing
<Flannel> stefano: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate channel to ask in than here
<Jordan_U> iDope, Changing the sources.list and using apt-get dist-upgrade is NOT the proper way to upgrade
<theadmin> babbio: System - Preferences - Network Settings
<tiger_> theadmin: ok
<Xaero252> iDope: http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2008/05/14/ubuntu-hardy-heron-dist-upgrade-via-command-line/
<Jordan_U> iDope, "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<babbio> I'll try, thank u theadmin
<Xaero252> iDope, read that page since you do not have direct access, it tells you what happens when you run the command as far as a new SSHD being run
<iDope> theadmin: interesting
<Flannel> Xaero252, iDope: a better URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<iDope> Jordan_U: thanx... that was what I was looking for.. as i had a feeling dist-upgrade wasnt proper
<petsounds> hi. im trying to install karmic on my friend laptop, it's aspie 4530. but i can't make touchpad scrolling work. how can i fix it? thanks :)
<steppenwolf> Hello everybody I want to install ubuntu on a double core machine HD= 180 GB and want to make a partition with XP, I have 3GB
<steppenwolf> RA<M
<ddavids> i have problems connecting my karmic to another ubuntu karmic in a network share...
<Xaero252> Anyway, anybody know what might be up with pulse suddenly not seeing my audio drivers?
<steppenwolf> RAM= 3GB how many what size and what types of partitions would you recomend
<darolu> steppenwolf: boot with the LiveCD and then use Gparted (at system - admin)
<steppenwolf> yeah I had think about that
<soicon> @ steppenwolf: it depends on your need :D,
<darolu> steppenwolf: that depends to you, I recommend to have / and /home separated (on different partitions); with your hardware 1GB of swap should do it
<darolu> steppenwolf: I usually give 8 - 10 GB to my / partition, is more than enough for what I use
<babbio> ok i setup a global proxy configuration in System-Preferences-NetworkProxy
<tiger_> what is the difference between gtk and gnome?
<dsnyders> HI all.  Can someone point me to a good site explaining xorg.conf, please.  I'm getting a signal that my monitor cannot display the resolution it's set to.
<steppenwolf> exactly I was thinking on a 10GB for /
<babbio> but in synaptic i can't connect
<babbio> how to setup synaptic tu use global proxy configurations?
<ardchoille> tiger_: gtk is a toolkit used to draw widgets for apps.. gnome is a desktop environment
<darolu> steppenwolf: 10GB is more than enough for a regular desktop
<ardchoille> tiger_: GTK = gimp tool kit
<steppenwolf> with 3GB of RAM does it pay back 1GB of swap?
<darolu> steppenwolf: I think so, you probably will never use more than 100MB of swap (depending on what you do) but 1GB would be my recommendation
<dsnyders> darolu, I thought the recommendation was for 1.5* your ram?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to edit the Places menu? I want to add a folder to the menu.
<steppenwolf> ok!! what about a partition to share documents between XP and linux?
<soicon> 3GB RAM without running virtual machine is more than enough :D
<iDope> excellent, its working :) thx Flannel
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: open nautilus and drag a folder to the Places pane
<theadmin> steppenwolf: You can just put them on your XP partition, they should be accessible within Ubuntu this way
<davix> I've broken my apt-get with a bad repository, I tried apt-get -f install and it won't let me fix it, also tried with --purge, autoremove and clean. none helped and the package is still stuck what else can I try?
<darolu> dsnyders: I don't follow that recommendation, it is deprecated IMO, now there are systems with up to 8 or even 16GB and 4-8GB swaps are ridiculous imo (specially with home desktops)
<[deXter]> Which are the best repo(s) to add to get the latest stable packages?
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille, i don't know it'll be that easy. =_=... thanks btw ^_^
<steppenwolf> how do I do that?
<soicon> 8GB RAM :| so huge
<zetheroo> anyone know how to use alien to convert from RPM to DEB?
<steppenwolf> NTFS?
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: yw :)
<zetheroo> I am just getting errors
<ardchoille> !alien | zetheroo using alien is dangerous
<ubottu> zetheroo using alien is dangerous: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dsnyders> darolu, Well, it has been a few years since I saw that recomendation (ie, back in the sub gigabyte ram days).
<iDope> lol I'm installing on a system with 32GB ram that is at least 2 years old :)
<darolu> steppenwolf: Ubuntu can mount windows partitions; the problem would be to mount Linux partitions on windows, it is possible, but you'd need to install additional software
<generic> how can i make mpd NOT start automatically?
<dsnyders> It could easily be depricated by now
<soicon> :D iDope : that's your pC?
<zetheroo> ardchoille: ok that is interesting .. funny it's never mentioned that it's dangerous ...
<iDope> nope
<[deXter]> zetheroo: What sort of errors?
<iDope> thats a Sun Enterprise T2000 Server :)
<iDope> My PC totally kicks its butt btw :)
<ardchoille> zetheroo: I've been here for years and that factoid has always mentioned the dange3r
<soicon> :O
<iDope> Core i7 >>>> Sun UltraSparc T1
<generic> I would like to run mpd seperately, but ubuntu keeps starting it, any idea how to make it not start it on boot?
<zetheroo> [deXter]: Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package VMware-server: postinst postrm preinst prerm
<dsnyders> Is there a text ui for configuring xorg.conf?
<steppenwolf> so I use GPart to create 3 partitions 2 of them NTFS?
<iDope> but mine only has 4G of RAM
<zetheroo> ardchoille: uh, i meant elsewhere
<soicon> oh...mine is just a old man, haha quite shocked
<ardchoille> zetheroo: ah, ok
<darolu> dsnyders: any text editor should get the work done
<steppenwolf>  one swap
<zetheroo> [deXter] error: incorrect format: unknown tag
<[deXter]> zetheroo: Try upgrading the version of alien you have, looks like it's not supporting some features of the rpm..
<dsnyders> darolu, I was hoping for something that didn't require me spending half an hour trying to unravel how xorg.conf works.
<darolu> steppenwolf: I also recommend placing your swap between / and /home, so if use of swap is neede it would be accesible without your hard drive moving too much (hence gaining speed)
<zetheroo> [deXter]: I just installed it
<darolu> dsnyders: if you don't want learn how xorg.conf works you can use your video driver utilities to configure it; other option is xrandr
<[deXter]> zetheroo: Then it could be that the rpm contains some functionality that alien doesn't know (yet) how to convert.. I recommend installing from source, to avoid potential problems..
<ardchoille> zetheroo: Excuse me please, but what part of "dangerous" did you not understand? Perhaps you need to compile from source and build your own .deb?
<BigMack83> in k9copy, when encoding a video from disc it uses the avi container. how can i change it to mp4 ?
<mikesee> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dsnyders> darolu, my xserver is dishing out video that my monitor can't display.  The driver utils are useless without a display.  I'll check xrander.
<darolu> dsnyders: that kind of tools would help you with video configurations; other components like mice, keyboards, etc., won't be configured with them
<steppenwolf> ok thats nice
<steppenwolf> do I make NTFS partitions so XP can read them?
<steppenwolf> at leas /home?
<zetheroo> ardchoille: I understand dangerous ... but it's also a bit general and I would like to have a bit more information than just being told "it's dangerous" ... many people are doing it so it's working for some ...
<mikesee> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<darolu> steppenwolf: I wouldn't use ntfs for your home, stick to ext4; you can install programs to read linux paritions in windows xp
<kevwilde> Hi, I maintain software which is available in the ubuntu repository. This is however a very old one (2.6) and we're currently not supporting that anymore. How do i get this package retracted from the repository?
<iceroot> steppenwolf: dont make /home NTFS!!!
<mikesee> dont they have a mint channel here on freenode?
<ardchoille> zetheroo: Ah, you need to learn on your own.. good point
<Myrtti> kevwilde: peeps in #ubuntu-motu might be able to help a bit more
<soicon> :d strange idea <= /home is NTFS
<iDope> dont make /home NTFS!!! EXACTLY!!!
<mikesee> for some reason my mint installation now have the ubuntu loader
<steppenwolf> ok
<iceroot> steppenwolf: you want to access /home from a dualboot system with windows?
<zetheroo> ardchoille: well i would prefer someone with an understanding of WHY it's dangerous would tell me .. :)
<steppenwolf> yeap
<iDope> mikesee: u did a dist upgrade?
<iceroot> steppenwolf: you can install ext3 driver in windows or create something like /share  as vfat
<mikesee> iDope: nope
<iDope> mikesee: since when then?
<[deXter]> mikesee: irc.spotchat.org and #linuxmint
<darolu> iceroot: he is asking for recommendations to make new partitions, he intends to dual boot with windows xp
<ardchoille> zetheroo: The bot maintainers know what they're doing and they're ubuntu devs, so I just thought that was good enough
<Myrtti> zetheroo: redhat and similar use different paths and config options to debian/ubuntu. You might install a package that sets symlinks and directories the wrong way.
<mikesee> iDope: just the normal apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> iceroot: steppenwolf: or as NTFS, that should be no problem for not Linux-specific partitions
<Jordan_U> zetheroo, Because RPM install / removal scripts assume that you are on a red hat like system for one.
<Myrtti> zetheroo: basically for the same reason, installing debian packages isn't supported either, but with alien there be even more dragons
<iceroot> darolu: theadmin i just say dont use /home with NTFS
<zetheroo> Myrtti: ok .. and I suppose that these wrong setups would be hard if not impossible to undo ...
<iDope> mikesee: then i dunno...
<soicon> hey guys, is it safe now to write on a NTFS part in Linux? some docs say "shouldn't", but I have written files on NTFS from Ubuntu for...2 years I don't see any problem :D xp is still working
<Myrtti> zetheroo: exactly
<iceroot> steppenwolf: yes
<darolu> iceroot: I agree
<iceroot> soicon: yes
<Jordan_U> soicon, It's safe.
<theadmin> Myrtti: Huh? "Installing debian packages is not supported"!? Ubuntu is debian-based
<jpds> soicon: No, that documentation is old.
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Thank you for that info :)
<mikesee> iDope: its ok.. ill try #mint on the other network
<zetheroo> Myrtti: ok ... wow ... someone should write a post about the dangers of using alien .. maybe I will ... thanks for the input
<iceroot> theadmin: but there are difference between debian and ubuntu
<Myrtti> theadmin: but ubuntu is not debian and there are some small but important differences.
<[deXter]> zetheroo: It can be dangerous also, because you can end up overriding some libraries with versions that other packages installed in your system depend upon, therby (possibly) breaking tons of packages..
<iceroot> theadmin: e.g. dependencies for fixed versions
<theadmin> iceroot: Well, uh, I usually see no problems... altough I rarely use debian packages as such, commonly Ubuntu ones are there along with those
<iceroot> theadmin: some programs are installing different on ubuntu then on debian (phpmyadmin, mediawiki for e.g.)
<steppenwolf> ok so I could make an additional partition to share between the two OS's right?
<zetheroo> [deXter]: I see .. ok ... well i will have to wait to get my hands on the tar.gz package ;)
<steppenwolf> and it could be NTFS
<theadmin> steppenwolf: Yep.
<steppenwolf> ok
<steppenwolf> thanks a lot!!
<jazz> is there a freenode channel to talk to a staffer?
<theadmin> steppenwolf: You can access your Windows partitions with Ubuntu too
<iceroot> jazz: #freenode
<Myrtti> jazz: #freenode
<steppenwolf> Ok thnks!!!
<soicon> but steppenwolf: remember don't try removing any files in your  root partition  "C:" of windows when you are in Ubuntu :D
<soicon> my sister did it lol
<jazz> Myrtti,  thanks again
<^sn00per^> zetheroo: why they said its dangerous..  its like you dropping a different motor like Ford into a chevy car..  and you would have to change everything to adapt the motor to accomidate it .. (in layman terms)
<zetheroo> ^sn00per^ : I bit late ;) but I appreciate your input ... and I think I get the idea :P
<theadmin> soicon: lol :D I have /media/Windows/WINDOWS as 700, so nobody touches that in Ubuntu
<zetheroo>  ^sn00per^: *A* bit late
<^sn00per^> zetheroo: i m a little slow today..  didnt realized that you got the idea..
<zetheroo> cheers ;)
<soicon> :d theadmin: yeah
<^sn00per^> is there a kernel that is tailored to eepc ?
<[deXter]> ^sn00per^: Just get EEEbuntu
<Layne> Hey im new to ubuntu, was wondering what A terminal is, I have about 15 open, thought it was a program and now I cant close them, can someone help me please
<[deXter]> Layne: Press Alt+F4 to close them..
<Gheddy_Zarc> click the x in the corner Layne
<Layne> which x?
<[deXter]> Top-right-corner
<zetheroo> Layne: you thought it was a program? well it is ... but why would you open 15 instances of the same program!??!?!?
<zetheroo> :D
<Layne> I dont know.... :(
<zetheroo> neither to I :P
<Gheddy_Zarc> its the interface for talking to the pc eh Layne, you can do fun stuff in there eh
<Layne> It wouldnt open the first time, so I kept trying and now I have 15 plus 10 more that opened
<Layne> must have lagged out
<zetheroo> Layne: have you closed them ?
<futura> hey i have an RCA mp3 player, can i create an ubuntu live on it?
<alphacharlie_> currently i have 2 workspaces.how can i add a 3rd one?
<Layne> no, they wont close
<Layne> my computer said critical failure
<zetheroo> Layne: go to System Monitor and kill them
<zetheroo> huh?
<Layne> killing sounds very graphic..
<zetheroo> uhmmm .... ha
<Layne> are you guys pulling my leg herE?
<zetheroo> System > Administration > System monitor
<zetheroo> I am not pulling any part of you ...
<soicon> theadmin: but do you use ntfs-config packages ?
<zetheroo> click on the Processes tab and kill those terminals
<Layne> my mom is the administrator on this computer, should I wake her up and ask her to close it, if I need admin persmission
<zetheroo> Layne: your kidding right!?
<futura> lmao
<Layne> ...no
<soicon> :D
<soicon> :))
<futura> ROFL
<Layne> should I wake her or not? she wont be happy..
<futura> screencap for /b/ of this.
<zetheroo> Layne: you don't need admin rights to kill processes
<Layne> you said system>administration
<Layne> but why would my mom need to do that?
<ddavids> i have problems connecting my karmic to another ubuntu karmic in a network share...can anyone help?
<zetheroo> Layne; read up
<Layne> ddavids I need help with a real issue here
<Layne> I have 36 terminals open now
<zetheroo> Layne: funny that you would have the know-how to get onto IRC but not the know-how to kill a process
<soicon> ddavids: what kind of share?
<Flannel> zetheroo: Funny how those are entirely unrelated
<futura> Layne: if all else fails, manually shut off the system, boot back up and try again.
<zetheroo> Layne: unless your just messign around in here ...
<ddavids> printer share, folder shares...
<Layne> I really dont know what im doing here.....
<Layne> im seriously on the verge of tears
<Layne> if I mess my dads computer up hes going to hit me in the face
<zetheroo> Flannel: just the level of know-how ... not related in any particular way ...
<futura> Layne: what exactly is the problem? ill help anyway i can
<soicon> so ddavids did you visit the System > Admin .. > Printing
<zetheroo> Flannel: I think someone is just having a laugh ...
<Xaero252> Okay, so my sound quit working randomly today, but it still works for my virtual machine, just not anything that attempts to use pulse...
<ddavids> yes pls
<zetheroo> Layne: then shut the machine down or log off ... :P
<ddavids> but i cant even view the other karmic sysytem host...
<Layne> I live in Adelaide south australia, my dad is strict
<soicon> ddavids: try pinging the other host
<zetheroo> Layne: that should teach you not to mess with other people's stuff ... :-/
<zetheroo> Layne: where in Adelaide?
<ddavids> so going to add a printer is futile...
<Layne> please, I dont want to get hit in the face =/
<futura> how do you PM people in irc chats?
<Madpilot> futura, /msg <nick> <msg>
<Layne> gover ave..
<Layne> glover*
<futura> Madpilot: ty
<wunjo> anyone got magic jack working yet? in Ubuntu...
<Flannel> Layne: Please stop.  Nothing about having those programs open will damage your computer.
<Madpilot> Layne, gnome-terminal windows should have an X button top-right corner. Click that, it closes the window.
<zetheroo> Layne: Mile End?
<Layne> my dad wont CARE!!! hes going to hurt me..
<zetheroo> haha
<Layne> omg I THINK HE MIGHT BE UP!
<zetheroo> you idiot
<Layne> brb
<Layne> brb
<FloodBot4> Layne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ddavids> soicon: i can ping it
<soicon> ddavids: ping <ip addr of the other machine> and what type of reply message?
<futura> "what do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes?"
<zetheroo> Aussies ...  ha
<soicon> and what type of reply message?
<futura> nothing you haven't already told her twice!
<ddavids> soicon: this is the only reply - PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Staley> I GOT KICKED!
<soicon> ddavids: check your IP configuration on that machine
<futura> hmmmmm
<soicon> dhcp or static? both machines are on the same subnet or not?
<Flannel> futura: Please read and become familiar with the IRC guidelines listed in the topic, thanks.
<Madpilot> futura, just for future reference, the "two black eyes" thing - not actually funny.
<ddavids> u mean with ifconfig?
<soicon> ddavids: yes
<huayra> I have a problem with my screens. I want the big one (not the one in the laptop) to be the main one, but I can't seem to find anyway to rearrange the order of the screens
<futura> Bah, y'all just are just lefties.
<zetheroo> futura: seriously ... >:o
<huayra> anyone here has any idea of how to do this?
<ddavids> both are on the same subnet..
<soicon> ddavids: you should ping it again, and wait a little bit to see the message
<huayra> I run on 9.10 on an Intel graphic card
<ddavids> soicon: the message it's adding is "PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ddavids> From 80.231.4.1 icmp_seq=47 Packet filtered
<ddavids> From 80.231.4.1 icmp_seq=146 Packet filtered
<soicon> oh packet filtered
<ddavids> soicon: what do u think tht means?
<soicon> what from 80.231.4.1 ?
<soicon> that's not your subtnet rite?
<Xaero252> huayra: try dragging the screens in the screen settings
<ddavids> the subnet on both sysytems are the same...
<^sn00per^> is chrome any better than firefox?
<soicon> any firewalls working ?
<soicon> #iptables -F
<soicon> on both
<ddavids> no firewalls...
<skydrome> how do you do multiple commands on separate lines in terminal?
<Xaero252> mrgh, i didnt hate pulse until today, so I've pulseaudio -f which gives me some error about processing the command line and I've tried killall pulseaudio && pulseaudo, and rebooting the computer only gets sound working within my xp VM
<huayra> Xaero252, it does not work
<Xaero252> skydrome: \ [return]
<skydrome> k
<Xaero252> skydrome: obviously after the first command
<skyshi>  :)
<skydrome> :p yes
<Staley> vait vait vait, vat?
<huayra> Xaero252: har tried that already... There must be a setting in which you can define which screen you want to be primary
<generic> how can i make mpd NOT start automatically?
<skyshi> good evening
<generic> I would like to run mpd seperately, but ubuntu keeps starting it, any idea how to make it not start it on boot?
<ddavids> soicon: i have no firewalls...
<Flannel> generic: You want it to run as a daemon, just not on boot? or not as a daemon at all?
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Xaero252> huayra: you can always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, just make sure to backup first
<ddavids> soicon: there are no firewalls on both system...
<soicon> ddavids:  your topology please?
<maxagaz> what application should I use to record both sound and image with my webcam on my computer ?
<generic> Flannel: *I* want to start it
<generic> ubuntu's config is completely broke
<ruby_on_tails> I want to use rdesktop on a window machine on lan. What do I have to install on the windows machine to view it ?
<ddavids> soicon: what is topology?
<skyshi> so fast
<Flannel> generic: You want to start it as a daemon? or as a regular program?
<generic> I have my own working config for mpdf
<ruby_on_tails> ddavids: topology = contour based on height
<generic> Flannel: as a deamon, under my user name
<soicon> ddavids: the model of your subnet
<generic> Flannel: by default it will run at boot undert "mpd"
<Flannel> generic: by default it shouldn't start, unless you tell it to in its config file
<generic> I want it to not start at boot, I can do the rest
<soicon> like:  DHCP router ----Switch------|--------Ubuntu 1
<sayanpha> helo
<soicon> .......................................|_____________Ubuntu 2
<generic> Flannel: thats funny. because by defualt it does
<generic> in /etc/init.d/
<futurama140> Can someone tell me, is it possible to run a livecd off an MP3 player? Anyone? it shouldnt be a hard question for any experienced user i would assume.
<ddavids> soicon: u mean the value? 255.255.255.0
<generic> in other distos it does not
<Flannel> generic: it might be in init.d, but until you set some stuff it will exit and not do anything
<soicon>  ddavids:  just issue route -n on both
<soicon> and let me know the output
<generic> Flannel: ubuntu "sets some stuff"
<generic> thats why it starts
<Flannel> generic: I have no idea what you're talking about
<futurama140> Can someone tell me, is it possible to run an ubuntu livecd off an MP3 player? Anyone? it shouldnt be a hard question for any experienced user i would assume.
<generic> w/e
<Flannel> generic: but, all the normal "tweak startup stuff" will work
<Flannel> !bum | generic
<ubottu> generic: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<generic> ok cool, thx Flannel
<Jordan_U> futurama140: If it shows up as a standard USB Mass Storage Device then yes.
<futurama140> Jordan_U: ok, thank you! unetbootin right now XD
<ddavids> soicon: can i ask a stupid question? i have two internet modems connected to the router and shared among the office system, is it possible tht my problem is borne out of the fact tht each computer may have conneceted to a different isp and as such have different ip address which is causing this network share issues?
<soicon> ddavids: From 80.231.4.1 icmp_seq=47 Packet filtered <= that's it haha
<Jordan_U> futurama140: Depending on the mp3 player you may even be able to run linux on the hardware itself :)
<soicon> you ping 192.168.1.2 but the reply is  From 80.231.4.1
<swamytk_> quit
<soicon> a internet ip addr
<soicon> an*
<soicon> why just do the normal stuff in your local area network
<generic> Now anyone here removed pulseaudio?
<generic> Can I just remove it and it will defualt to alsa?
<[deXter]> Hey all, any recommendations for a Run-like launcher?
<futurama140> Jordan_U: that would be pretty sweet, but right now im just eager to install ubuntu, i have no cd drive, and my only other usb storage device is a 128mb thumb drive, and thats hard to work with XD
<[deXter]> Something that can not only launch apps, but also search for docs and browse the fileystem..
<xreal> How can I list the content of a bz2 file?
<soicon> xreal: I double click on it :D
<xreal> terminal only...
<xreal> I want to know the size when unextracted
<grub_jump>  can anybody tell me where compressed kernel is located on disk ?
<frakor> grub_jump : / or /boot
<coldserver> I have a continuously running process that outputs stuff to stdout and stderr, I would like it to *also* redirect the same output to a file. I have looked at tee but it doesnt seem to work.
<grub_jump> @frakor But this code is at 1 MB during bootup . right ?
<k4rt33k> Anyone knows how to add a .php extension using rewrite rules to the links? I need a quick-fix solution as I want the site up and running fast.
<frakor> grub_jump yes maybye need initrd.gz for booting : sorry for my english
<crdlb> xreal: without extracting it first?
<^sn00per^> hrm..  i wonder if there is ati moblity radeon drivers for ubuntu?
<scy_th3>  /channel #irssi
<Err404NotFound> can i hide a tar.gz file in a sh file such that when needed i can extract the attached hidden archive within that sh?
<k4rt33k> b
<grub_jump> frakor : grub ( bootloader ) is responsible for jumping to that location. Can I change that location  ?
<Err404NotFound> where sh is shell script :)
<Void42> Hi, i got 2 Monitors with different Resolutions (Twinview, 1280x1024, 1360x768). How can i prevent that the mouse moves out of the screen on the smaller Monitor (1360x768) at the bottom?
<frakor> grub_jump grub older 2 has menu.lst in /boot/grub edit it.
<crdlb> Err404NotFound: a quick googling revealed 'makeself' which appears to be in the repos
<grub_jump> frakor:  Is it possible to copy code of 1 MB to another location and jump to that code from grub itself ?
<^sn00per^> ARGH...  i hate those japanse keyboard layout on this viao netbook
<frakor> grub_jump your kernel is new compile?
<huayra> displayconfig-gtl used to be a way to define which screen should be primary
<huayra> now gnome is too smart for me and I just cam't define the primary screen
<frakor> geniv hi!
<huayra> sometimes simple tasks get very irritating and difficult  with Ubuntu...
<[eXception]> hi
<[eXception]> how to connect to exchange 2007 with evolution?
<grub_jump> frakor: no not. Is there need ?
<sagaci> huayra: what tasks
<geniv> frakor: franto ty si i tu? :D
<Kartagis> !english | geniv
<ubottu> geniv: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<frakor> grub_jump: then edit menu.lst
<grub_jump> frakor:  ok thanx.,..
<geniv> Kartagis: sorry..
<marek_> hey guys. im a real noob with subtitle editor. how do i preview the subtitles i have created within the movie?
<frakor> grub_jump : sorry i translate very slowly
<soicon> marek_: just open movie player then > View => Subtitles => load...
<soicon> and choose the sub file
<soicon> marek_: just open movie player then > View => Subtitles => Select... (not load)
<johntramp> can i mark certain packages to use development versions through synaptic, or do i need to install them manually?
<nibbler> johntramp: you talk of the -dev packets? you can install them using aptitude/synaptic...
<chipgeri> i have curl installed still i am getting "Call to undefined function curl_init()" error when i run a php file
<marek_> soicon: thank you very much:) helped
<nibbler> chipgeri: php5-curl is the packet you need
<nibbler> chipgeri: and maybe a apache2ctl restart
<caravaggio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ter39> `/help
<ter39> COUNTRY
<objorn> i attempted to have dwm be my wm inside gnome, i failed. how do i reset it to the default?
<objorn> to use metacity instead of dwm
<objorn> gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager metacity --type string
<numberONE> linux mint 8 is buggy
<numberONE> i went back to ubuntu
<maxagaz> my karmic doesn't mount usb devices anymore, but I can mount them manually, does someone know how to solve it ?
<chipgeri> <nibbler> php5-curl is alredy installed and websamples doesnot have any problem but when i run on commandline i am getting curl_init() error
<DrOwl-U5> hoot
<nibbler> chipgeri: sorry, no idea then :|
<DrOwl-U5> Any one else had todays update brake firefox?
<stix> Is there a simpler picture-editing program than gimp? I can't even find out how to insert i straight line - much to advanced. I just need to cut something from screendumps and maybe insert some arrows etc.
<ter39> hi maxagaz use mount /dev/s**  /mnt to mount u r pen drive on mnt manually
<indus> stix, drawing tools?
<Jordan_U> stix, kolorpaint4
<stix> indus, maybe - I don't know that one
<maxagaz> ter39, that's what I'm doing
<stix> doesn't have it installed
<chris|> Stik, try http://pinta-project.com
<maxagaz> ter39, but I'd like the usb automount to work automatically again
<ubuntu_> hi all
<LocaxTii> Hello
<ubuntu_> how do i change my nic
<charichorizo> haha
<jazz> ubuntu http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup i was just looking into that as far as regestering
<indus> stix, http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Straight_Line/
<d_rwin> |network server:samba
<ter39> maxagaz there is a script in /etc/  auto.misc usb.rules something like that i done it in red hat it was successfull but a long time ago
<ter39> try it
<k4rt33k> !rewriterules
<tiger_> what is the difference between su and sudo?
<ter39> tiger used to switch user and sudo is used to run commands with root's privillage
<ter39> tiger su is used to switch user
<tiger_> ter39: both have the same password, right?
<ter39> no su has pass of the user to which u r switching e.g. su - user1 sudo has only of root
<spexi> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 64bit gnome. Is there any keyboard mapping software, that I could simply switch two keys or just define x key to be key y?
<DrOwl-U5> how would i revert to an older version of a package, i have a fealing that the update to xulrunner has broken firefox
<spexi> I'm using apple keyboard, so for example alt and win buttons are wrong way, I would like to switch them.
<Grge> hi, can I run a task as cron would run it I mean with the same enviroment and user permissions and stuff, cause on of my tasks doesn't want to run, and i dont know why, no error output
<erUSUL> !pinning | DrOwl-U5
<ubottu> DrOwl-U5: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<erUSUL> spexi: System>Preferences>keyboard
<DrOwl-U5> thanks ubottu ill have a look
<tiger_> ter39: i failed to su, but can sudo
<DrOwl-U5> or erUSUL =)
<tiger_> ter39: how do i reset root password i forget?
<erUSUL> !root | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shazbotmcnasty> I have two partitions on my usb thumb drive, but when I plug it in it only mounts one
<shazbotmcnasty> what do?
<ter39> go to system-administration-users and groups
<shazbotmcnasty> errr - that's a problem
<maxagaz> how to know what /dev/... should I use to record from sound device ?
<shazbotmcnasty> I removed gnome
<ter39> tiger and then click unlock to make changes
<ter39> then change roots password
<wunjo> most common problem
<ardchoille> ter39: please don't teach others how to do that, it'snot supported and makes the system less secure. Please advise people to use sudo
<erUSUL> we do not support having a root password set. is an unsupported configuration
<wunjo> Told that to someone tonight
<Gamrok> hey guys there is'nt an option to boot off of ubuntu on my grub any more just the windows option what can i do
<nibbler> shazbotmcnasty: use dmesg  to see what partitions were found after plugging, or sudo fdisk -l, and see if oyu can mount it manually
<erUSUL> Gamrok: grub still loads?
<ter39> ardchoille why?????????
<Gamrok> yup
<wunjo> sudo is what I ment
<erUSUL> Gamrok: yu uninstalled kernel packages???
<ardchoille> !sudo | ter39 Read about why
<ubottu> ter39 Read about why: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sagaci> tiger_: why do you need to activate root
<Gamrok> i think so, yes
<erUSUL> Gamrok: you uninstalled all kernels... bad.
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ter39> Ok its good but every time we have to type sudo sudo sudo
<spexi> erUSUL: well, I could found there only templates, there was options how I could switch alt and win keys. But after switchin win and alt, both of them stop working. So it would be nice to found software, where you can define exactly, that key id xxx is alt etc.
<erUSUL> Gamrok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<sagaci> ter39: sudo -i
<erUSUL> Gamrok: there they explain how to to chrrot from a livecd into the hard disk. once you chroot install the linux-image package
<ter39> k
<ter39> how to restore grub if we install Xp upon Ubuntu
<wunjo> Now thats a good Question
<erUSUL> Gamrok: only install that package. do the steps up to and including « sudo chroot /mnt »
<wunjo> ter39
<tiger_> sagaci: i met this problem: ln: creating hard link `libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0' => `libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1': Operation not permitted
<sagaci> ter39: go thru install process but just install bootloader
<ter39> tiger type sudo
<ter39> before
<erUSUL> tiger_: first use a simbolic link "ln -s" and use sudo « sudo ln -s ... »
<ter39> sagaci from live cd
<tiger_> ter39: i tried that, it doesnot help
<erUSUL> spexi: well i have caps lock and left ctlr swapped and it works great
<futurama140> ANytime i try to boot ubuntu 9.10 from a ubs device, (2 seperate thumb drives and a formated mp3 player), using several different bootable usb programs, i get the message to insert proper boot device and reboot. is that a problem with my ISO or with my PC?
<futurama140> *usb
<yudis> any body can help me
<tiger_> erUSUL: it doesnot help either
<erUSUL> tiger_: what is the error you get
<yudis> what?
<ter39> tiger use sudo before u type the command
<erUSUL> !ask | yudis
<ubottu> yudis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<futurama140> Anytime i try to boot ubuntu 9.10 from a usb device, (2 seperate thumb drives and a formated mp3 player), using several different bootable usb programs, i get the message to insert proper boot device and reboot. is that a problem with my ISO or with my PC?
<tiger_> erUSUL: ln: creating hard link `libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0' => `libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1': Operation not permitted
<spexi> erUSUL: ok, after random amount of swapping win and alt it started working :P
<spexi> weird
<erUSUL> tiger_: give the exact command you issued
<BigMack83> k9copy always seems to use the avi container when encoding video from a disc. i am using xvid as the encoder, how can i make the container mp4?
<futurama140> anyone?
<tiger_> erUSUL: ln libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1 libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0
<sagaci> futurama140: are you able to boot from a cd
<_dsl> i just created a user and set privileges so cannot connect to a network or internet using a modem but testing as that user i can still plug into lan and connect to internet. any ideas whats wrong?
<futurama140> sagaci: i dont have a cd drive
<sagaci> tiger_: sudo ln libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1 libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0
<erUSUL> tiger_: so you issued the exact command that failed before without doing the changes i told you and you are surprised it failed???
<futurama140> sagaci: although it worked fine with older distros of ubuntu, so im thinking it might be the iso
<erUSUL> tiger_: is « sudo ln -s libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1 libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0 »
<tiger_> sagaci:  yes i added the sudu and -s
<Jordan_U> futurama140, Does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<ardchoille> tiger_: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<futurama140> Jordan_U: yea
<tiger_> 904
<ardchoille> tiger_: is this a livecd?
<sharadg> hi all, I am using ubuntu 9.10 and have setup dual head . The problem I am facing is that I am not able to specify which of my monitors is the primary one. how do I go about it  ?
<tiger_> no
<yudis> is there any special tricks to easily linuks connect to lan
<erUSUL> yudis: no; just configure ip/netmask and you are connected
<futurama140> i think i might just try fedora core 12 from usb, ubuntu is the only distro giving me problems trying to boot
<Jordan_U> futurama140, Have you checked the md5sum of the iso?
<sharadg> I have Intel 945/950 GMA video card
<ardchoille> !info libwxgtk2.6-0 jaunty
<ubottu> libwxgtk2.6-0 (source: wxwidgets2.6): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ runtime). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.3.2.2-3ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 2670 kB, installed size 7616 kB
<futurama140> Jordan_U: no i havent, ill google instructions to do that
<ardchoille> tiger_: where did you get libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1 ?
<wunjo> Goto love google
<tiger_> ardchoille: it is a compiled result
<yudis> if you all have facebook
<ardchoille> tiger_: so the wxwidgets package that are in the repos don't work?
<ardchoille> tiger_: Why did you compile wxwidgets when they are in the repos?
<futurama140> Jordan_U: md5summer verified its all correct
<meatbun> does 9.10 have a grub recovery boot disk?
<tiger_> ardchoille: I need an earlier version. it just does not work
<erUSUL> !grub2 | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_dsl> any suggestions with my question above please?
<Jordan_U> meatbun, You can use super grub2 disk
<meatbun> erUSUL: that's still the old one.
<erUSUL> _dsl: well the not connect via modem only limits the user access to seria/modem devices.
<meatbun> Jordan_U: ? that part of ubuntu or another distro?
<erUSUL> meatbun: what old one? use a karmic livecd to repair grub
<Jordan_U> meatbun, It's a separate project, but it should allow you to boot Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> There is an Ubuntu rescue livecd for 9.10 iirc
<meatbun> i am planning to reinstalled windows on /dev/hda1 and have ubuntu on /dev/hda2.
<_dsl> erUSUL: yes, but i have connect to wireless and ethernet inchecked yet i can still do it!
<_dsl> *unchecked
<meatbun> Jordan_U: ic
<futurama140> Can you decomplie ubuntu to tweak it like in more advanced distros?
<meatbun> erUSUL: ok. but does karmic comes with dignostic and fix grub?
<meatbun> haha... decmpile?
<erUSUL> meatbun: if you want a semiautomatic toll others already pointed you to supergrubdisk
<Jordan_U> meatbun, There are instructions on the page ubottu linked too for re-installing grub2 after installing windows
<erUSUL> tool*
<meatbun> ok
<chipgeri> i have php.ini at two places "/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini " and "/etc/php5/cli/php.ini"  php is loading from first one and i am getting curl_init() error ,but i have curl installed.. how can i fix this?
<meatbun> it's easy i suppose
<meatbun> $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<meatbun> $ sudo os-prober
<meatbun> $ sudo update-grub
<FloodBot4> meatbun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<futurama140> Does anyone here prefer lilo over grub?
<CErbero> hi
<meatbun> lilo has some good functions. grub still don't have reboot into another os
<peter_> why i cant copy/paste files on my disk? :O
<peter_> i have ubuntu 9.10
<ShapeShifter499> its possible to install ubuntu or some other linux into Broches Virtual Emulator iPod edition? when the ipod has 128 mb of physical ram and 512 mb of virtual ram?
<wunjo> havent seen LiLo for 9 years
<Jordan_U> meatbun, What do you mean "reboot into another os"? Are you talking about grub-reboot?
<meatbun> Jordan_U: yah. that one. it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> meatbun, I know, I fixed it for lucid and hopefully the fix will make it into karmic as well
<Jordan_U> meatbun, You can use the lucid package in karmic
<meatbun> Jordan_U: cool
<peter_> DrSi.avi': Read-only file system
<peter_> wtf?
<luckymurali_> hi to all
<luckymurali_> how can i find all the temporary files in ubuntu??
<luckymurali_> I want to delete all the files
<luckymurali_> is it ok that can I delete the files from /proc??
<luckymurali_> please advise me
<erUSUL> peter_: what type of disk/filesystem?
<peter_> erUSL how i check that i know?
<erUSUL> luckymurali_: no /proc/ is a virtual filesystem and is very small
<Jordan_U> luckymurali_, No, /proc is a virtual file system, it doesn't actually take up any disk space
<_dsl> erUSUL:tried disconnecting cable and rebooting but i can still connect. Very odd
<peter_> i have verbatim disk..
<erUSUL> peter_: cat /proc/mounts
<peter_> but i cant copy anything or oast
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i am going to do some migration and upgrade when my new sata drive arrive
<slain> quit
<slain> clear
<luckymurali_> Jordan_U, hi
<Jordan_U> luckymurali_, Hi.
<peter_> /dev/sdb1 /media/VERBATIM vfat ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0077,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<luckymurali_> how can i delete the temporary files in my system??
<rooisto47> hi
<erUSUL> luckymurali_: "sudo apt-get clean" will remove the deb packages that you dled for install
<luckymurali_> thanks
<peter_> erUSUL what now?
<erUSUL> peter_: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<erUSUL> peter_: but if the fs was mounted ro was because of serious errors.
<luckymurali_> erUSUL,thanks
<erUSUL> peter_: so i would check the filesystem
<peter_> files are locked..
<peter_> i have locker icon on it
<feisar> Hi, I need to run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' in the early hours of the morning. I have entered 'apt-get -y dist-upgrade' in root's crontab and using 'top' I can tell it runs. But it does not update. Can someone explain why that might be?
<erUSUL> feisar: without a a prior apt-get update there is nothing to pgrade
<peter_> i can only read it
<ardchoille> Doesn't the update manager check for updates daily and notify the user?
<feisar> erUSUL: I have manually run apt-get update
<feisar> erUSUL: do I need to run it in the crontab also?
<feisar> yes it does but this user will not know what to do and it needs to be done in 'off peak' hours
<chele> my spain
<feisar> (its my mother in law)
<ardchoille> feisar: you would need to run update *and* dist-upgrade
<chele> ija you ma ca su yey
<Jordan_U> meatbun, Out of curiosity, do you use savedefault functionality on the machines you use grub-reboot with, or just default=saved?
<feisar> ardchoille: thanks, I'll give it a go
<chele> oh no vark and my
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i forgot. i probably tried both
<meatbun> default=saved looks more familiar
<chele> fhhd for you nine my and si you my net
<ardchoille> feisar: and hope one of the updates doesn't require user interaction like some of the kernel updates do. This is why dist-upgrade should be watched by the user.
<chele> ke ny
<peter_> so anybody?
<scy_th3> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu remotely?
<Dantonic> is there a file where one can add command lines that would execute at startup in Ubuntu 9.10?
<feisar> ardchoille: I can just use the -y command?
<ardchoille> feisar: I consider that dangerous as you never know what needs to be done
<ARishi> Dantonic: I think .bashrc
<feisar> ardchoille: am I right in thinking there is a 'safe-upgrade' that leaves out kernel updates etc?
<slnner> hi
<slnner> does anyone know much bout hellanzb?
<Dantonic> Arishi for some reason my ssh server does not start at startup.. so I was thinking to add a command line to execute do you think this is the right approach?
<ardchoille> feisar: you might want to use upgrade instead of dist-upgrade but you still need to dist-upgrade now and then in case of kernel exploits. Why teach her how to run the update manager gui?
<ardchoille> *why not
<Jordan_U> meatbun, So were you just trying grub-reboot for kicks or do you actually use it? I'm wondering because there is currently a question of whether default=saved should imply that you also want savedefault, I'd like input from users of grub-reboot / grub-set-default.
<Cappy> folks, ive installed xchat-gnome and was wondering if there is any way to make to act like the old school xchat? or do i just install the other one?
<slnner> k well ill spit it out, unrar and par have bad permission in /usr/bin and im not sure what they should be...in order for a program to execute them.
<Dantonic> !init.d
<ardchoille> feisar: if you do dist-upgrade and the kernel is upgraded, the system needs to be restarted anyway to use the new kernel. You shold probably just teach er how to use the update manager gui
<feisar> ardchoille: the user is partially sighted and I don't think will ever be able to execute tasks like that unaided. I wanted to get security updates done automatically then I will pop round every month or so and manually update
<ardchoille> feisar: the update manager has a setting to install security updates automatically
<Grge> in cron how should i run sh script, as I do it via command line (/home/grge/path/to/script) ?
<feisar> ardchoille: I know, but the problem with that is you cannot specify a time and her bandwidth is limited between 9-6
<Jordan_U> Grge, Yes
<ARishi> Dantonic: I don't know about that much, but I do know that you should try the rc.local file. Read about that.
<uyjhgjhkg> Undeleting a file, there is no process holding the file open. I've googled. What are the best-practice steps
<Jordan_U> feisar, You could apt-get upgrade -d to download the updates automatically but not install them
<uyjhgjhkg> file was deleted on a karmic server, using rm
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, What type of file?
<uyjhgjhkg> a .sql file
<uyjhgjhkg> mysql dump
<Jordan_U> !undelete | uyjhgjhkg
<ubottu> uyjhgjhkg: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<uyjhgjhkg> should have a standard characters at the beginning, I've read about going into single user mode... blah blah. But there is NOTHING that is written in a definitive way
<feisar> jordan_U: but leaving the auto updating enabled would mean that they would still be downloaded during the day if the computer had been off the night b4
<Jordan_U> feisar, True
<toader> Hi, I have text file, there is a key word "Loaddim". I want to split this text file into two files  by line containing this key word. How should i do? thanks
<uyjhgjhkg> karmic is ext3 by default?
<frogzoo> oh koala, if your ethernet drops link, you have to reconfigure the ip - annoying as
<Grge> how can I debug cron script, cause it is correctly executed via command line, but it doesn't work in corn
<uyjhgjhkg> does !ext3 mean not ext3 or is this some new stupid wikistyle linking in !triggers?
<feisar> I need to be able to set security updates to download and install over night
<uyjhgjhkg> @ Jordan_U
<ardchoille> Grge: what is the cron line you're using?
<Dantonic> how do I get ssh server to start at startup? ubuntu 9.10
<Grge> 10 10 * * * /path/to/script
<uyjhgjhkg> First link is pointless, this is undelete not data recovery
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, ext4, which since it uses extends *might* make recovery easier.
<ardchoille> Grge 10 10 * * * sh /path/to/script
<Grge> script however uses ssh to send some files to ftp, my user have certicate installed, but do cron task is run as me ?
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, why isn't this a science?
<Grge> if you know what I mean
<Grge> this should be a real queston in fact
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, I have a disk, a controller, a file system, a clean install - this is science, not maybe's and ifs. I just deleted the file. Yes you can say maybe it was overwritten, THAT IS ALL.
<Dantonic> shouldn't the ssh script located in etc/init.d/ automatically start?
<uyjhgjhkg> I want the rest of it to be 100%, YES we can access the filsystem to see unlinked data.
<Grge> cause task is run I just checked it
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i use it. it's very useful. since my machine is at remote site. i ssh to reboot
<uyjhgjhkg> I don't want fairies and goblins and magick and maybes
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i dont' remember. i had that config in my notes somewhere
<uyjhgjhkg> "Though most pages in the InterNet state it is impossible to undelete such files, this is simply wrong" FFS, seriously? Shut up author. I want 3 senteces: this undeletes files. Here is download. This is command
<uyjhgjhkg> WHat is wrong with people?
<Jordan_U> meatbun, Do you know what savedefault functionality is?
<meatbun> Jordan_U: nope. dont remember. what i do know is. u need to save the OS in which u need to do the reboot next
<meatbun> into a file
<rooisto47> #ubunti
<meatbun> and grub will boot it once
<uyjhgjhkg> "The complete Changelog with the possibility to download all released versions opens in a new window when clicking this link. " rather than have "change log / download" as a link. Seriously. painful
<Jordan_U> meatbun, Savedefault saves whatever menu entry you choose manually at boot to be the default entry at next boot.
<meatbun>  savedefault=false  <---oh.. needs to be true inside menu.lst
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, I think these scripts are worthless
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, If I can work out the beginning bytes / last bytes of a file, how can I get into a mode that looks for and recovers that data?
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i am looking at my grub menu.lst now
<uyjhgjhkg> "In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone. Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best."
<uyjhgjhkg> Wrong. "Dear interested person, to undelete a file, you need to grep for content in that file, here is how"
<ardchoille> uyjhgjhkg: kinda sounds futile
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i been using lilo -R
<uyjhgjhkg> People are asking for a way to do it, not the ways it can't be done
<chipgeri> it looks like php cli is not configured with php-curl   because i am able to run php samples on apache but getting curl_init() error on commandline samples..can anybody help me?
<uyjhgjhkg> ardchoille, I'll see, I think I can recover this. It is pointless having any file system without a recovery tool. It makes tools like shred redundant, it isn't worth anything
<uyjhgjhkg> It just obscures things that are really there. no security
<Seveas> chipgeri, look in /etc/php :)
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, Part of Unix philosophy is that it trust that the user knows what they are doing.
<uyjhgjhkg> It sounds like it actually sacrifices performance to ensure this obscurity
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, It's not supposed to be a security feature
<ardchoille> uyjhgjhkg: deleting a file has nothing to do with security, it has to do with freeing up space that the system can use again
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, Re-read the sentence you quoted.
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, part of my philosophy is to trust that the filesystem writter knew what he was doing, capische?
<uyjhgjhkg> obviously they didn't
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, I KNOW. I was deliberately coming back in case someone quoted security
<chipgeri>  <Seveas> what should i check there?
<uyjhgjhkg> there is no need to obfuscate content like that
<Seveas> chipgeri, the configfiles :-)
<uyjhgjhkg> ardchoille, I agree, I was imagining someone else woudl bring up security as a counterargument to what I was saying
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, "In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash..."
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, does that actually mean anything?
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, Yes
<uyjhgjhkg> I don't think so
<uyjhgjhkg> Really
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, Yes
<uyjhgjhkg> go ahead, explain
<uyjhgjhkg> and keep capitalising after commas, it makes your argument, already verbose, much more convincing
<vigneswari> where do i post my query related to UNR
<ardchoille> uyjhgjhkg: I realize you're frustrated, but I feel your attitude might benefit from change if you want people to help you instead of put you on ignore for ranting. Just my 2 cents.
<vigneswari> netbook-launcher fails to start
<uyjhgjhkg> http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html << this is a good read
<uyjhgjhkg> but I am using ext4 on karmic?
<Fill23> Hi, need help with custom resolution setup, when i'm trying this 'xrandr --addmode 1280x960' i get this error: http://pastebin.org/95803
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, If you are unlinking a file and you lose power the file system needs to be able to recover in a way that keeps the file system consistent, zeroing the block pointers is part of how ext3 ensures this.
<uyjhgjhkg> ardchoille, I was just correcting his misunderstanding of what I said re security, I appreciate your concern though.
<uyjhgjhkg> Jordan_U, setting an unused block would do the exact same thing
<uyjhgjhkg> in recovery, 000 block pointers and 0 used pointers can trigger the same code block
<uyjhgjhkg> therefore the same 0's and 1's go through the CPU
<uyjhgjhkg> therefore it is the same
<meatbun> Jordan_U: thx for fixing. it was reported as a bug, then i gave up
<Jordan_U> meatbun, np
<Fill23> any help with my question?
<indus> Fill23, what is the question
<Tommy89> can you upgrade for ubuntu 8.04 LTS server straight to 9.10 server edition
<Jordan_U> Tommy89, No, but you will be able to upgrade directly to 10.04 LTS
<Morten_> j math
<Fill23> will repost now 1 sec
<ardchoille> Tommy89: iirc, you need to upgrade one version at a time unless you're going from one LTS to another
<Morten_> sorry :(
<Fill23> Hi, need help with custom resolution setup, when i'm trying this 'xrandr --addmode  1280x960' i get this error: http://pastebin.org/95803
<Fill23> Hi, need help with custom resolution setup, when i'm trying this 'xrandr --addmode  1280x960' i get this error: http://pastebin.org/95803
<Fill23> Hi, need help with custom resolution setup, when i'm trying this 'xrandr --addmode  1280x960' i get this error: http://pastebin.org/95803
<Fill23> oh sorry
<Fill23> didn't want to post three times T_T
<ardchoille> Tommy89: 10.10 (the next LTS release) is due out in two months
<Tommy89> 10.04 LTS isnt out yet though ?
<ardchoille> Tommy89: sorry, 10.04 (the next LTS release) is due out in two months
<Jordan_U> ardchoille, 10.04
<iceroot> Tommy89: YEAR.MONTH is the scheme
<iceroot> Tommy89: so 20(10.04)
<Geoni> hi there...i have some question about ubuntu and windows cowork.It's somebody there that could help me
<ardchoille> Sorry, got ahead of myself (I love puns :)
<iceroot> !ask | Geoni
<ubottu> Geoni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Astana> Guys, i've Win 7 & Ubuntu ...and i want increase space for Ubuntu without harming any of the partitions ..how please ?
<meatbun> Jordan_U: what's wrong with it anyway?
<Dantonic> ssh server won't start automatically at boot for me.  I have to manually start with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start  I've tried purging the current ssh installation and reinstalling it... any ideas what is going on or how to fix it?
<uyjhgjhkg> Can I get everyones attention? FAIL on sourceforge, I want to wget a file from sourceforge. I am in chrome. So I let it do its redirect, and copy the downloaded url from chrome, but it is TRUNCATED, probably for CONVENIENCE. SHEEESH
<Tommy89> im using 8.04 LTS but i want to upgrade php to latest version how can i do this without upgrading ubuntu then please?
<feisar> could someone tell me where cron logs to?
<Jordan_U> meatbun, It set the default permanently instead of only booting into it once. You can read my bug report for a more detailed description of why the default wasn't properly restored.
<Geoni> anyone?
<brk3> does anyone know the shortcut variable in bash to get the result of the last command run?
<Jordan_U> brk3, $?
<brk3> Jordan_U: sorry, not the return code, but the actual value
<ardchoille> brk3: !!
<meatbun> Jordan_U: ok. but it didn't even boot to windows, when i used it 2 years ago
<Astana> Guys, i've Win 7 & Ubuntu ...and i want increase space for Ubuntu without harming any of the partitions ..how please ?
<brk3> so if I go ls, and it returns a.txt, I think theres a way of going for example, cat $something
<AdvoWork> hmm, is ! -mtime -2  not anything < 2 days ago, so really, anything > 2 days?
<brk3> Astana: look into a tool called gparted
<Jordan_U> meatbun, Did you have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub ( grub2 ) or default=saved in /boot/grub/menu.lst ( grub legacy ) ?
<Astana> brk3: i know that tool , and i got a CD for it..but i don't know if he can fix this or not
<indus> Astana, use the live cd and use the partition editor
<indus> Astana, it wont harm the partitions
<Astana> coz i wont harm any of the partitions
<meatbun> Jordan_U: sorry. don't remember. i only config /boot/grub directory, never touch /etc
<Astana> indus, Ok man
<uyjhgjhkg> OK. I downloaded extundelete. WTF WTF WTF WTF isn't there jsut a binary?
<uyjhgjhkg> why?
<uyjhgjhkg> I am on OSX
<biki> hhi
<uyjhgjhkg> I have my linux server, where I deleted the file. I really want to install 400mb of frikking crap to get this compiled now and risk overwriting the damn file that was deleted?
<uyjhgjhkg> its STUPID
<biki> ohh
<uyjhgjhkg> can someone give me a valid argument as to why there isn't a binary available?
<biki> fick u
<biki> fuck u
<ardchoille> uyjhgjhkg: Can you just do another sql dump?
<ardchoille> !ops | biki
<ubottu> biki: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<uyjhgjhkg> ardchoille, I dumped the file. I moved the file
<uyjhgjhkg> the original server went offline
<anomiewut> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can give a FTP user enough rights that he can upload/edit any file?
<ardchoille> ah
<uyjhgjhkg> and the IDIOTS are not awake to put it online
<Astana> indus, brk3 : i want decrease size from my Win7 partion and add it to Ubuntu
<uyjhgjhkg> and I already moved the dns
<uyjhgjhkg> and the sql file was delted because
<uyjhgjhkg> and this is IMPORTANT
<indus> Astana, possible
<uyjhgjhkg> ardchoille, the most important thing in computing is reproducibility, simplicity, removing entropuy
<lucascarvalho> hi, is there any easy and simple tutorial to teach how to create a .deb binary package for a given directory?
<jpds> uyjhgjhkg: What are you compiling?
<uyjhgjhkg> So, HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that when I get this new server they have a root account setup. karmic doesn't install that way does it?
<uyjhgjhkg> I didn't even notice, I ran some scripts
<Astana> indus, do u got any tuto with pictures to do that plz !
<uyjhgjhkg> and then was like, ffs, what? I need to setup this, and groups. ok.
<Geoni> hi i'm new here.how could i get some help?
<uyjhgjhkg> jpds, extundelee
<uyjhgjhkg> extundelete
<Jordan_U> !ask | Geoni
<ubottu> Geoni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ardchoille> !deb
<ARishi> Geoni: just ask
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<uyjhgjhkg> ardchoille, so I setup the user and copy everything, and then do some rm's without thinking, pissed that THINGS AREN'T JUST STANDARD
<jpds> uyjhgjhkg: < ~uyjhgjhkg> I am on OSX
<jpds> uyjhgjhkg: We don't do Mac OSX support.
<ardchoille> jpds: his server is karmic tho
<anomiewut> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can give a FTP user enough rights that he can upload/edit any file?
<uyjhgjhkg> and realise I'd copied the sql file also into the ... jpds - yes I am on OSX. thanks for noticing. My server, and the file, are on karmic
<uyjhgjhkg> jpds and I don't want to hear about you not supporting OSX, if that is the only reason you wanted to talk to me, thanks
<Astana> ubottu, gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<uyjhgjhkg> Some people - feel so empowered, see a point in which they can say something negative, and off they go, loaded question in hand, ready to pounce. Internet heros.
<Jordan_U> !polite | uyjhgjhkg
<ubottu> uyjhgjhkg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ardchoille> uyjhgjhkg: careful, my friend. Take a deep breath :)
<uyjhgjhkg> :-)
<uyjhgjhkg> I'm ok. Just... every time 1 thing goes wrong I get exposed to 47 things that make me wonder how humanity ever managed to walk upright. :p
<jpds> uyjhgjhkg: I thought you were trying to install extundelete on the OSX, sorry.
<uyjhgjhkg> jpds, no worries, I needed something else to deal with and explain. I am just... curious. If there exists at all, in any universe, a reason for not having a binary...
<uyjhgjhkg> just... curious
<jpds> uyjhgjhkg: Because noone has packaged it?
<Geoni> i want to set a workgroup with a file and print server on ubuntu 9.10.The server will be an ubuntu pc and the user will be on windows station.I want to give users passwords to acces their back-up or shares on the ubuntu server and i just don't know how.
<uyjhgjhkg> jpds, right. its just. ugh.
<jpds> uyjhgjhkg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/510603
<ardchoille> jpds: nice find
<indus> Astana,hi
<Astana> hi indus
<Astana> i'm waiting man :d
<indus> Astana, when you resize the ubuntu partition, it will create free space,
<Gnea> Geoni: samba can do that
<Astana> i want resize win 7 partition man
<Astana> decrease it's size
<Astana> by 20 Go
<indus> Astana, then you extend the windows partition , its all slider stuff man, easy for babies too these days
<Gnea> !pm | Geoni
<ubottu> Geoni: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Astana> indus, haha
<Astana> indus, it's really all about slider ?
<candy>  I have amd processor 2.1 ghz, 1. gb ram assus motherboard... I installed ubuntu 9.10. everything is fine except my ethernet connection. sometimes it connects but the speed is very slow
<indus> Astana, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<Astana> indus, thanks
<anomiewut> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can give a FTP user enough rights that he can upload/edit any file?
<Gnea> Geoni: have you heard of SWAT?
<indus> Astana, be careful though, always take backup before partitioning,
<Astana> indus, huh !
<indus> Astana, i just resized ubuntu partition, but not sure if same happens for windows
<indus> Astana, because the file type is different
<Gnea> !info swat
<Jordan_U> uyjhgjhkg, photorec is in the repositories, though I've never used it myself ( it recovers more than just photos )
<feisar> could someone tell me if there is anything wrong with this crontab entry. syslog shows it is being run but it doesn't seem to do anything: '53 10 * * * root /usr/bin/aptitude -y upgrade 2&1 >> /var/log/auto_update'
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 1859 kB, installed size 5588 kB
<Astana> indus, that's what i say man :d
<candy>  I have amd processor 2.1 ghz, 1. gb ram assus motherboard... I installed ubuntu 9.10. everything is fine except my ethernet connection. sometimes it connects but the speed is very slow
 * geniv 
<indus> Astana, but i belive its possible, just try using it first
<Astana> indus, i believe in what u say man
<Astana> i'll do it
<Astana> :d
<DS1> how do you copy and paste as sudo user
<indus> Astana, so i believe, when you create a free space, you format it will ntfs, then merget hte windows 7 partition into it, i hope that is possible :)
<Jordan_U> feisar, remove the "root"
<DS1> i forgot
<ruby_on_tails> can anyone suggest me a good read on why vim is considered to be the best text editor out there ?
<indus> Astana, format it with ntfs i mean
<krambiorix> hi guys
<feisar> Jordan_U: ok, thanks, why is that?
<krambiorix> in ubuntu i want all my files and folders listed as List view, how can i do that?
<indus> Astana, aah okit works, grow partition ntfs
<nuxil> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> Astana, enjoy\
<nuxil> that was for my self ;)
<ARishi> DCC
<nuxil> sorry /join  #ubuntu-offtopic
<nuxil> erm
<krambiorix> ow i found it
<krambiorix> thx anyways
<DS1> how do you copypaste as usod
<Astana> so here is what u say indus : boot from Ubuntu Live CD, decrase the win 7 by 20 Go, format it with ext3, and Ubuntu will know it next boot ?
<indus> Astana, what? what exactly do you want to do
<Astana> decrase win partition and add that free space to ubuntu !
<indus> Astana, yes it will of course
<Jordan_U> feisar, There is no username field, the command that cron tries to run as it is now would be "root  /usr/bin/aptitude -y upgrade 2&1 >> /var/log/auto_update" which will fail since "root" is not a command
<indus> Astana, sure, when you decrease the 7 partition, it will create free space, then you extend your ubuntu partition into this free space :)
<jazz> can some one tell me when is 15 utc?
<jazz> 15:00 **8
<Astana> indus, without formating it with ext3 ?
<indus> Astana, so no need of formating this free space, that was my mistake sorry
<feisar> Jordan_U: i see, thanks. I also changed 2&1 to 2>&1
<indus> Astana, yeah, i think yes
<Astana> indus, aah Ok
<indus> Astana, anyways go try it .pretty easy
<Astana> indus, Thanks man..apprectiate ur help !
<Astana> cheers
<indus> Astana, goods lucks
<indus> :D
<Astana> :D
<kaziem> latest libpurple update breaks MSN plugin, result: pidgin exits with floating point error
<Sandman> how can I add a norwegian dictionary?
<jofo> Hello. I’m on https://bugs.launchpad.net . I’m connected (my nickname appears on the right top corner of the screen, besides a “Log Out” button). I’ve looked whether a bug I’ve encountered had already been reported. It seems that’s not the case. My problem is I don’t find a “Report a new bug”. Could some one help me?
<rww> ubottu: bug | jofo
<ubottu> jofo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kaziem> where should I report bugs of pidgin?
<Astana> The grub file where is it in this Karmic ? it was on /boot/grub/menu.lst ...but it 's changed !
<jrib> !grub2 | Astana
<ubottu> Astana: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rww> kaziem: type "ubuntu-bug pidgin" in a terminal and follow the instructions that come up.
<indus> kaziem, type sudo ubuntu-bug -p <packagename>
<indus> ok no sudo then
<Astana> jrib, just put the correct path
<jrib> Astana: read ubottu's link
<otswim> this might be a basic question but: i have two different ethernet connection, one at home, one at univ, and they both need different interfaces file configuration, how can i do so that i don't have to change the /etc/network/interfaces file every time i change
<indus> jofo, the process to report bugs hsa changed now
<Astana> jrib, /boot/grub/grub.cfg lol ! thanks & thanks ubutto :D
<Jordan_U> otswim, System > Preferences > Networking
<Sandman> how can I add a norwegian dictionary?
<indus> Astana, no thats not it to edit
<indus> Astana, did you resize partition?
<Astana> indus,  euh ?
<Astana> indus, not yet
<jrib> Astana: you didn't actually read ubottu's link.  If you just edit that file, your setup WILL BREAK.  Read the whole page
<Geoni> if possible, can someone help me with configuring samba on ubuntu 9.10. I installed Ubuntu on a system of my network, I installed updates and samba. other network systems running Windows. I want Windows users to save their documents on the server, but only access them themselves
<Astana> indus, i want just take a back up for the file too
<kaziem> thanks indus rww
<Astana> where the *** is this file ??
<the_wandering_pi> Wow. Someone -is- awake.
<jrib> Astana: the way grub is configured has changed.
<kaziem> rww, indus: it says it's not a genuine ubuntu package so can't report that bug
<Astana> /etc/default/grub ?
<Mike1> Geoni: there are many many howtos on the internet
<indus> kaziem, ubuntu-bug pidgin?
<Astana> it says : This file contains information previously found in the upper section of /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<rww> kaziem: did you misspell "pidgin"?
<PatMat_> hi
<Astana> This file can be edited by root to make changes to these settings; they will be imported into grub.cfg when "update-grub" is executed.
<Astana> i found it :D:D
<Astana> i rock hehe
<madura> hey i have this bug global menu (gnome) when i click a menu item once the command is executed twice..any fix?
<indus> Astana, only by root
<Astana> indus, i'm the root man :D:D
<indus> lol
<candy> which applicatoin to play .swf file??
<PatMat_> gnash
<Mike1> VLC
<kaziem> no I didn't misspell
<indus> i mean, that file is updated by some grub scripts when update-grub is run
<kelli> ok
<candy> mikel, no it didnt
<kaziem> indus, rww no I didn't misspell
<indus> Astana, what is it you want to edit
<PatMat_> candel gnash
<indus> kaziem, wait iam checking
<candy> Mikel, it didnt open
<PatMat_> candy*
<candy> PatMat_, yep??
<Astana> indus, and now the GREATE OPERATION hahahaa ...i'm booting ...see you in other world :D:D
<candy> .swf file.. how to open??
<indus> Astana, ok see you
<jofo> <indus> jofo, the process to report bugs hsa changed now ← So, how could I report a bug I’ve found in Ubuntu Karmic, in Gnome’s keyboard layout manager?
<indus> kaziem, i just used it, it works
<o2o> hi
<o2o> anybody here free
<rww> jofo: ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<mikebeecham> hi guys, does anyone know if there is a compatibility issue with Ubuntu and the 'MOVE' media player?
<jofo> indus, If the process to report bugs has changed now, how can I report a bug in Gnome?
<ubuntu_> hello, i have a problem with my hard disk, i have a partition with windows 7 but this not start, in ubuntu i can see the files of the partition but y can't format the partition, i run gparted and the hard disk appears "not format", i try to format but he show me an error, what can i do? thanks and sorry for my english ^^
<vigneswari> hi netbook-launcher fails with segmentation fault error
<vigneswari> how to adjust vblank
<vigneswari> parameter
<adolfo> In your oppinion what is the best look and feel for ubuntu? gtk theme, bakcground, etc
<jofo> <rww> jofo: ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center ← Could you detail please? What exactly is Gnome Control Center? In which menu is it?
<rww> jofo: gnome-control-center is the package that contains some of the programs in System -> Preferences. Open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type `ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center`, then follow the instructions it gives.
<jazz> anyone had a link for howtos on icon metacity? (looking into themes howtos?)
<ardchoille> jazz: yes, hold on
<Bublik> Sorry to offtopic but i really need the following: metal frame, one white basket on the top another underneath, 4 wheels and a handle. What is it called?
<ardchoille> jazz: tutorials here  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<Bublik> i am starting a paper delivery job and need to buy one to help cart the papers around the route
<o2o> hello
<feisar> hi, is it possible to set the time when Ubuntu one will sync?
<o2o> anyone could give me some apt sources of ubuntu 9.10 ?
<rww> ubottu: ot | Bublik
<ubottu> Bublik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jazz> ardchoille,   thanks,
<oivey> Can someone help me figure out why my computer gives me the message "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" using 3 different usb drives, and 3 different linux distros? md5sum verifies there are no errors.
<o2o> could anyone  help??
<o2o> anyone could give me some apt sources of ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ardchoille> jazz: yw
<ardchoille> o2o: do you not have the official sources?
<rww> o2o: Assuming you mean an example sources.list file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/382185/
<jofo> rww, Thanks. That’s non trivial. That doesn’t simplify the report of a bug.
<jazz> ardchoille,   been looking into themeing my own since anything out there is  half cool and half not what  i like
<oivey> Can someone help me figure out why my computer gives me the message "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" using 3 different usb drives, and 3 different linux distros? md5sum verifies there are no errors. please??
<jazz> good night all
<rww> jofo: I agree :(
<oivey> Can someone help me figure out why my computer gives me the message "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" using 3 different usb drives, and 3 different linux distros? md5sum verifies there are no errors. please??
<mikebeecham> is there any way that I can block my ip address in Ubuntu?
<daniskami> oivey: are you really sure your computer can boot from USB?
<o2o> rww, that is not what i need
<oivey> daniskami: the guides ive seen online say i should be able to, also, ive successfully booted GRML and puppy linux from usb, its just fedora 12 and ubuntu i have trouble with.
<o2o> rww, i need the sources of ubuntu 9.10, for example : archive.ubuntu.com
<anomiewut> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can give a FTP user enough rights that he can upload/edit any file?
<oivey> daniskami: whoa nvm, it jsut spontaneously started working
<rww> o2o: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<gilgamesh> ick trigun
<o2o> rww, I want a list of different sources sites.
<rww> o2o: archive.ubuntu.com is an Ubuntu archive mirror. That page is a list of Ubuntu archive mirrors.
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how I can hide my ip address within Linux/Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: hide from who? irc users?
<mikebeecham> erSUL - Hulu.com :D
<o2o> for example, the mit.edu sources, the ubuntu.xxx.com
<o2o> etc.
<o2o> rww
<mikebeecham> erUSUL: Hulu.com!
<rww> o2o: both of which are on that page...
<o2o> i couldn't see it.
<rww> o2o: pick a mirror, then click on its name or see the http/ftp/rsync links to the right of the name
<o2o> I mean a lot of apt update sources of different sites.
<o2o> rww
<jpds> o2o: You can also pick a mirror from System → Admin → Software Sources.
<jpds> o2o: Using the "Download from:" option.
<o2o> yeah, jpds, that's the thing i need!
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: you will have to use a proxy of some sort
<ardchoille> o2o: And be careful with your sources.. use only sources meant for your system )eg karmic, jaunty, etc)
<proteus> why is it when I try to load fbterm it says "can't open framebuffer device!" ? is there a specific kernel module I need to load with modprobe or do I need to make that regular user a member of a certain group?
<erUSUL> proteus: see if you have the fb device in the /dev/ and what permissions it got
<proteus> erUSUL, there's no /dev/fb at alll
<erUSUL> proteus: then yu need to load the module for the framebuffer
<ruggero> hello
<ruggero> :list
<proteus> erUSUL, what's the name of the module cos I was just tab-auto-completing on fb and could only find fbcon.
<rww> !list | ruggero
<ubottu> ruggero: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> proteus: vesafb ? nvidiafb atifb ? « find /lib/modules/ -name '*fb*' »
<proteus> erUSUL, thanks I'll take a peek
<proteus> erUSUL, thanks - I found the correct module for fb. I think this old laptop has an s3 graphics card in it. I modprobe'd the s3fb module but there's still no entry for /dev/fb. does one have to make it?
<erUSUL> proteus: no; make sure what your graphic card is « lspci | grep -i vga »
<b00n> just installed 9.10 and proprietary Ati driver...was wondering why my xorg.conf is so bare?
<proteus> oh s3 savage/ix-mv
<proteus> erUSUL, thanks a lot pal!
<proteus> it worked.
<proteus> savagefb was the correct module.
<A4Tech> All greetings. What software can I turn full-screen to windowed mode?
<b00n> anyone ever had ati grx working NO TEARING??
<Gearn> Enter text here...hi
<Gearn> how are you guys
<bizarrefish> hi,, all
<b00n> <noob needs help :(
<bizarrefish> what's the trouble?
<b00n> ati 4870...How do I know its working correctly?
<Gearn> are you familia with movie
<bizarrefish> b00n: do "glxinfo | grep render"
<usuario> joseee
<usuario> ola a todos
<bizarrefish> if it's working right(which it probably isn't because it's ATI :-/) it'll say "Direct Rendering: Yes"
<erUSUL> proteus: no problem
<b00n> came back with....
<b00n> direct rendering: Yes
<b00n> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
<b00n>     GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<bizarrefish> b00n: yup, it's working
<b00n> but my xorg.conf is so bare and I have tons of tearing when dragging windows left to right
<krishnan> how to install java on ubuntu 9.04?
<bizarrefish> b00n: in the latest ubuntu most of the Xorg config is done automatically. you don't even need an Xorg.conf
<krishnan> how to install java on ubuntu 9.04?
<b00n> ah
<bizarrefish> krishnan: look for sun-java in synaptic
<rokot> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<dreamy_> hi mokabojo , are you there ?
<b00n> should aticonfig --initial work? because that gives me an error
<Gearn> hi krishnan
<rokot> hey any body
<bizarrefish> b00n: that's probably to autogenerate an Xorg.conf that's optomized for ati stuff. It's probably a good idea to run it(as root), but if it fails it's not the end of the world. Im not surprised if it does fail, because ATI do really suck at this kind of thing.
<rokot> i have some problem with my hdd
<erUSUL> !java | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<rokot> smartctl -a --firmwarebug=samsung2 /dev/sda
<rokot> smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen
<rokot> Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
<rokot> === START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
<rokot> Device Model:     SAMSUNG SP0802N
<rokot> Serial Number:    S00JJ50Y523510
<FloodBot4> rokot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b00n> so the screen tearing in movies and dragging windows etc is just ati drivers sucking balls?
<ikonia> b00n: calm the language down please
<bizarrefish> b00n: there are probably some settings you can stick in Xorg.conf to fix those.
 * bizarrefish googles out of interest
<rokot> 123
<rokot> Russian who is here? :)
<ikonia> !ru | rokot
<ubottu> rokot: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bizarrefish> b00n: try enabling vsync in Xorg.conf
<bizarrefish> i'm not sure how to do this. google would probably be helpful.
<b00n> can u walk me through that?
<rokot> I was there. Only chanserv
<Glowball> I'm thinking about adding Lucid repositories to my Karmic Koala, to get new software upgrades (such as Firefox 3.6), would this be a bad idea (i.e. Would I be getting too many updates/beta software)?
<ikonia> rokot: there are 34+ people in that channel, you spelt it wrong
<ikonia> Glowball: very bad idea
<ikonia> Glowball: your dependencies would fail and conflict with karmic
<bizarrefish> b00n: this could be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647087
<rokot> ok. thanks
<Glowball> ikonia: I have also added Jaunty repositories, without any problems
<Genti> umm.. not sure about the rules of the channel, but do i just say my question?
<ikonia> Glowball: any problem that you know of - but in reality adding jaunty won't do anything because the kamirc packages are newer so it will never add anything from the jaunty repo's
<jrib> Genti: yes
<Genti> alrighty, im really bad at this stuff, but i was able to install ubuntu on a VM and it is running. Purpose was to be able to connect a flash irc client to my ircd
<Genti> but flash has this socket security thing and something about xml and port 843
<Glowball> ikonia: Well, except for explicitly downgrading software, that's why I did it. But adding Lucid will get it screwed up?
<Genti> after hours on the web i found out that i need to install flashpolicyd
<Genti> and, thats where im stuck and having issues
<ikonia> Glowball: adding jaunty will get you screwed up
<ikonia> Glowball: adding anything other than compatible repos will mess it up
<Glowball> ikonia: it didn't in the past 3 months?
<ikonia> Glowball: you have no problems that you know of
<Genti> so, how exactly do i install flashpolycd, the commands they give in the help files are not working :(
<vaysu> hi all
<Glowball> ikonia: Could you clarify what problems I might be having then? I'm quite interested in how I screwed that one up :P
<heroscorp> vaysu: hi
<ikonia> Glowball: they all have different version dependencies, not all are compatible
<vaysu> hi heroscorp ...i have a doubt regarding "compiling akernel for my system " can u help
<ikonia> Glowball: the rpeos are meant to be compatible with that version only, so mixing them can cause a lot of problems
<ikonia> repo's even
<Genti> can anyone help with flashpolycd?
<Glowball> ikonia: So I'm quite damn lucky nothing happened, I guess :P
<Fudge> how can i change env to think its i386 to install an i386.deb im using 910amd64
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<devunt> hello
<reaperfiveoh> Qq
<raddy> I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<indus> Fudge, just type sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <package name>
<abhi_nav> !hi | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<raddy> Beagle is not indexing evolution e-mails.
<raddy> I found a bug report for that.
<Fudge> indus thankyou
<raddy> But there is no activity in it.
<rww> Where are GNOME keyrings stored in the filesystem?
<abhi_nav> I have setup hotmail and gmail in thunderbird. I can send/recieve mail from gmail but I can only recieve mail from hotmail, cannot send. How to send mail of hotmail account from thunderbird?
<raddy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/385527
<raddy> Can anybody let me know latest update ?
<jakiw> Hi
<jmp_> hi to everyone
<bugaloo> guys, I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 on my HP Pavilion dv2000 and I have two problems with sound. First when I use the headphones, the sounds keeps on the speakers. Second, when I have two simultaneous sounds, the second comes out with some distorcion. Any help with any of these problems will be welcome.
<bugaloo> *distortion
<jmp_> bugaloo, go on a terminal and enter alsamixer
<bugaloo> jmp, and?
<WilliWaller_> hi all
<jmp_> press enter
<raddy> Anybody can help me in it?
<jmp_> raddy, what?
<root51> how to run my windows application under ubuntu linux karnic
<dlynes> root51, install wine
<bugaloo> jmp_, I know to use the alsamixer, but it doesn't help me
<bugaloo> root51, wine
<affenbert> root51: using wine
<root51> wine is stable
<dlynes> root51, apt-get install wine
<dlynes> root51, karmic is also stable
<bugaloo> root51, it's the best option
<jmp_> bugaloo, which version of ubuntu r u using
<abhi_nav> root51: use wine for those softwares which runs on wine and for other use xp on virtual machine
<root51> what about wine?
<bugaloo> jmp_, 9.10
<bugaloo> root51, wine allows you to run win apps
<root51> really
<dlynes> root51, wine is a windows emulation layer
<WilliWaller_> I'm trying to change the order of the different lines (corresponding to different os) in Grub2 but can't find where it is, can somone help?
<bugaloo> root51, what's the application? is it any common like office or something?
<indus> dlynes, its not
<root51> can run any kinds of windows apps
<jmp_> bugaloo, did u try System>system setting
<indus> dlynes, wine is not an emulator at all
<indus> well,thats what they say
<bugaloo> root51, yes, well... almost everyone
<root51> adobe cs2 and corel
<helloyv> unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted？  anyone ever encounter it?
<rokot> http://pastie.org/838474
<indus> root51, cant run all apps,
<Seveas> WilliWaller_, that's done by changing the order of file in /etc/grub.d/
<helloyv> i am compile a new kernel
<indus> !appdb | root51
<ubottu> root51: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Seveas> !compiling | helloyv
<ubottu> helloyv: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<helloyv> hi,gyas
<dlynes> root51, for those really difficult apps that don't seem to be compatible with wine, CrossOver adds extra compatibility (www.codeweavers.com)
<jmp_> root51, wine stand for WINE Is Not An Emulator
<root51> i try codeweaves
<helloyv> ubottu, i have read it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fudge> afterall bots are programmed by people
<WilliWaller_> Seveas, which file do I need to edit in there? and how?
<jmp_> root51, and adobe Cs2 on linux don't expect to have the same performance on windows
<helloyv> hi,guys,i encounter a problem unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted? any help?
<racha> Hello can anyone help me with installing SongBird i don't know how to install .tar.bz2 files
<jmp_> root51, why don't you use that kind of software on window it 'll be better
<Seveas> WilliWaller_, read the README in that file
<root51> i explore
<Seveas> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in karmic
<root51> something
<jmp_> racha, use apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> get songbird from the sonngbird homepage. or i thinlk medibuntu
<kad__> hey need help when i do file check for  / always give : /dev/sda5: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors ********** => i try with -p option and same how i can fix it
<racha> jmp, i don't know how to use it :) im noob with ubuntu xD
<racha> jmp_, i don't know how to use it :) im noob with ubuntu xD
<WilliWaller_> Seveas, yes I dit, but don't understad what is said
<rokot> What does error after table «Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds» mean? http://pastie.org/838474
<Seveas> WilliWaller_, then you should not be messing around with it :) It's just the boot menu order, leave it as is.
<racha> Dr_Willis, i have .tar.bz2 file from SongBird page but i dont know how to install it ..
<WilliWaller_> Seveas, so you edit this with gedit?
<Dr_Willis> racha:  extract and run.
<Glowball> ikonia: Well, ok, I'll just be not lazy and google for ppa's of software I want upgraded. But as having Jaunty in my repositories hasn't caused any problems in 3 months, I guess it won't do that in the next 2 months... Just leaving that one as it is.
<helloyv> anyone can help?unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?
<Dr_Willis> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<helloyv> anyone can help?unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?help
<helloyv> anyone?
<rokot> What does error after table «Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds» mean? http://pastie.org/838474
<helloyv> help
<Dr_Willis> !smart
<helloyv> may no one see my problem?
<reaperfiveoh> Lol
<Dr_Willis> helloyv:  could be no one knows.
<liltush> hey
<Dr_Willis> helloyv:  check the forums perhaps?
<liltush> i need help
<helloyv> Dr_Willis, i have done that
<helloyv> Dr_Willis, nothing help
<kad__> hey need help when i do file check for  / always give : /dev/sda5: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors ********** => i try with -p option and same how i can fix it
<Dr_Willis>  /proc/ is generated  by the kernel. so somthing goofing up with that. is weird,
<racha> Dr_Willis, I know how to use it like that ... but when i restart my PC i cant play my songs ..
<liltush> i got a photo here...
<liltush> http://tinyurl.com/yct6hmu
<liltush> need help with ubunti
<liltush> ubuntu*
<Dr_Willis> racha:  not sure what you mean.
<racha> Dr_Willis, i want to install it some how ..
<helloyv> Dr_Willis, i have check my kernel config,all thing i have done,but have no solution
<rokot> What does error after table «Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds» mean? http://pastie.org/838474
<Dr_Willis> racha:   copy it to whever you want. theres really no 'install' needed Unless the docs mention some installer tool
<jmp_> racha, go on this it may be helpfull , http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/how_do_i_install_songbird_in_ubuntu
<nandha> join #hg
<racha> jmp_, i will try that ...
<Dr_Willis> racha:  i dont know what you mean about restarting the pc.
<Dr_Willis> !songbird | racha
<ubottu> racha: songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<jmp_> racha, ok give me the feedback
<abhi_nav> I have setup hotmail and gmail in thunderbird. I can send/recieve mail from gmail but I can only recieve mail from hotmail, cannot send. How to send mail of hotmail account from thunderbird?
<racha> jmp_, its same like extract and run but there i just make Launcher ...
<racha> jmp_, i'm looking for something to install it ...
<racha> Like any other app
<WilliWaller_> can someone tell me how to get the 'windows' grub menu line in second position in grub2?
<Dr_Willis> racha:  yes. make a launcher where you want. Your use of the term 'install' is vague.  If ou want a system wide icon make a proper .desktop file for it
<racha> so i can access it from Applications -> Sound & Video
<jmp_> racha, go on a terminal and move to the directories where u extrated the tar and enter ./songbird
<Dr_Willis> racha:  use the menu editor and add one.. or read/do the install script at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<racha> jmp_, need su access ?
<abhi_nav> I have setup hotmail and gmail in thunderbird. I can send/recieve mail from gmail but I can only recieve mail from hotmail, cannot send. How to send mail of hotmail account from thunderbird? I am using Ubuntu 9.04 Thunderbird 2.0.0.23
<jmp_> yeah use ur su password
<Dr_Willis> racha:  you would need root access to put it in some system directory like /usr/local/ yes
<jmp_>  racha , or sudo
<Dr_Willis> racha:  how many users are on your system that want to use it?
<racha> jmp_, i get it running ...
<jmp_> racha,  cool
<racha> Dr_Willis, Only me
<Dr_Willis> racha:  then just use the menu editor tool and make a entry for yourself. and keep Songbird in your home dir.
<kubanc> is there any program in ubuntu to open .cdr file? inkscape doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> racha:  no need to put it in a system location
<racha> jmp_, ya its good i know ... i get it before but when i restart my System i cant play songs
<liltush> http://tinyurl.com/yko2qsg
<Dr_Willis> racha:  why cant you play songs?
<reaperfiveoh> Abhor_navigation: this is not a Ubuntu issue. Review the Hotmail support website
<racha> Dr_Willis, i don't know ... :S
<jmp_> racha,  is everything allright
<Dr_Willis> songbird should still be  in your home dir.. You mean you cnt RUN songbird? or it makes no sound>
<jmp_> racha, like you wanted
<indus> hi folks
<Pici> indus: hi :)
<amjaduae> hi indus
<hannes815> hay guys
<abhi_nav> its not a abhor_navigation its abhi_nav
<amjaduae> ha hannes815
<recom> Hi, when my Firefox starts and loads quick but my mouse shows the rotating pointer after its started too long as i think. Can you have a look: http://corex.org/out-1.ogv ?
<indus> hi Pici :) good day
<indus> and amjaduae
<reaperfiveoh> Don't care
<indus> recom, its normal, happens here too
<abhi_nav> type correct nick so that reciever wll understand that it is for him
<reaperfiveoh> Silence
<indus> a bug should be filed though i feel, or maybe its trying to do somethin in the bckground
<mostafakvd> how to find a word in files?
<Myrtti> mostafakvd: with grep
<hannes815> hay I'm using pidgin4skype and I've seen the native skype client for MacOSX, where the buddy list and the chat window are connected, I would like to do this with pidgin, does anyone know how this could work?
<mostafakvd> Myrtti: can u make me an example
<mostafakvd> ?
<racha> Dr_Willis, i think i just got it why it was't play any songs ... Funny :) ... Because its on my NTFS par. and i needed Auth...  its possible to disable that auth. ?
<Myrtti> mostafakvd: grep word filename(S)
<Dr_Willis> racha:  if you dont have the ntfs drive in fstab. it wont automount at boot.. it will mount when you first access it.
<bugaloo> recom, you can try to run firefox from terminal, using "firefox -safe-mode" to run with no extensions. so you can find out if there is an extension or add-on making your firefox slow
<mostafakvd> Myrtti: can I find a word through a folder containing some files?
<recom> indus: hmm ok thanks. It's not nice, i hope it will be fixed ... but doesnt really bother. bugaloo: i will try
<abhi_nav> I want to talk to a person who have practically exported mail from thunderbird.
<racha> Dr_Willis, its possible to make that Automount ?
<bugaloo> recom, cas the problem doesn't show up, you can disable extensions one by one to find out the problem
<racha> Dr_willis, and disable that Atuh. because it ask me all the time for it :S
<Myrtti> abhi_nav: I honestly didn't know that you can get hotmail into a imap/pop3 client without paying for it.
<Dr_Willis> racha:  as i sort of just said.. entry in fstab = mounts at boot up.
<Myrtti> mostafakvd: sure.
<bugaloo> need to restart
<meatbun> <meatbun> can someone tell me if they can play this video?
<meatbun> <meatbun> http://www.capcom-unity.com/street_fighter/go/thread/view/7411/20229493/What_alt_outfits_do_you_want_to_see?post_id=379808833
<meatbun> <meatbun>  street fighter ii victory ep.14 1/2
<FloodBot4> meatbun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> racha:  so make a fstab entry  if its an internal drive
<Myrtti> mostafakvd: grep word directory/*
<racha> Dr_Willis, Any tutorial about that xD ?
<Dr_Willis> racha:  10000;s of them
<Dr_Willis> ~ntfs
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<abhi_nav> Myrtti: I have already downloaded all my mails from hotmail account to thunderbird by mistake. I fogort to check leave msg on servr. Now I want to export all those emails. Have you done this?
<Dr_Willis> racha:  ntfs-3g homepage has example entries also
<Myrtti> abhi_nav: I've not had a hotmail account since microsoft bought hotmail.
<madjoe> how can I change icons for "places": Documents, Pictures, Videos, Music???
<allam> hi
<racha> Dr_Willis, i will try something ...
<abhi_nav> Myrtti:thas ages ago i think
<abhi_nav> I want to talk to a person who have practically exported mail from thunderbird.
<Myrtti> abhi_nav: 1996 or so
<abhi_nav> yah
<Dr_Willis> racha:  i always set mine up when i install.
<madjoe> I just want to change icons for those special folders (places)... not the whole theme..
<madjoe> I tried to right-click, but there's no option to change an icon
<raddy> Can anybody jelp me?
<abhi_nav> !ask | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntuuseruy> hi
<recom> Dont know who of you told me to run in safe mode... but it doesnt happen in safe mode but i dont have any Addons...
<ubuntuuseruy> i need help :)
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  Hmm.. Mine are not special at all. :)   you mean icons in the file manager? or the menus?
<madjoe> both
<raddy> abhi_nav: I have already asked, anyway i'll repeat.
<abhi_nav> raddy: then just repeat only your question after some time
<raddy> Beagle is not indexing evolution e-mails.
<Guest98013> i have an issue. I cant get tinychat to recognize my webcam.
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  for the file manager - right click  on the dir. -> properties.. click the icon and pick a new one
<ubuntuuseruy> after installed my win7 grub was removed how install it again without format my linux partion?
<Guest98013> im having issues with my webcam in flash based online chat in general. is anyone around knowldgeable of this
<Myrtti> raddy: try fitting it all in one line, scattering it to many lines is a bit unreadable
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  people overlook that the 'icon' in properties is a button that chnges the icon
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: oh, click an icon! :) lol.. I expected something like a button "change icon..." :)
<schatan> hi, i m using gnome-shell but moving windows is very slow... is there a workaround?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: bad habit from Windows, I guess.. :)
<raddy> I found a bug report for that.
<Myrtti> raddy: the bug you linked to is a duplicate of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/360399
<raddy> But there is no activity in it.
<bittin> Hello has anyone here tested Crunchbang?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  i think the icon has a little border around it. :)
<Myrtti> raddy: and it's had activity on Saturday last
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  be nifty (it may work) if you can drag/drop an icon onto that icon to change it
<yoni_> Hi
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ok, ok.. I see it.. lol thanks
<raddy> Myrtti: That is not related to beagle.
<Guest98013> i have an issue. I cant get tinychat to recognize my webcam.
<Guest98013> im having issues with my webcam in flash based online chat in general. is anyone around knowldgeable of this
<ProUbuntu> How can install the UNR in a EeePC Asus?
<kamsky> hi, some database modeler for linux??¿¿ (like toad data modeler in win)
<Leoneof> hi, USB flash memory is doesnt work under Ubuntu, how to fix this? it is work in Windows
<abhi_nav> ubuntuuseruy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<abhi_nav> I want to talk to a person who have practically exported mail from thunderbird.
<Myrtti> raddy: I didn't say it was, I said the bug report you gave the link of has been marked as duplicate of the bug report I gave the link of
<band1toz> hello
<i-bomb> hello - my question - i have the ubuntu netbook remix,how can i get the normaly desktop,not this kind of big icons?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: but what about menus? I've tried to install a Human_O2 theme that tried to install an XML file in my ~/.nautilus/metafiles/username.xml but it doesn't work...
<band1toz> you can strech the icon
<Dr_Willis> ProUbuntu:  I get teh iso file. use some tool to make a bootable flash.. and plug it in.. boot and install
<krishnan> how to install JVM on ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> i-bomb: I think there was a way of switching in the previous versions of the unr.. but it somehow broke in the current version.. I'm not sure if they've fixed it or if it will be fixed in the next version
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  no idea. I dont worry about menu icons. I tend to turn OFF all menu icons when i can
<kamsky> hi, some database modeler for linux??¿¿ (like toad data modeler in win)
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: there are a few lines (within the XML) in the following format: <file name="Music" timestamp="1266896969" custom_icon="file:///home/user/.icons/Human-O2/128x128/places/folder-sound.png"/>
<krishnan> how to install JVM on ubuntu 9.04
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks :)
<InvaderZim> Why do some modules auto load at boot, while others (specially ones that i compiled) i have to manually add into /etc/modules ? What's the difference?
<InvaderZim> There is only one module in /etc/modules, and i have a lot more shown in lsmod.
<abhi_nav> krishnan: what is JVM?
<Leoneof> hi, USB flash memory is doesnt work under Ubuntu, how to fix this? it is work in Windows
<abhi_nav> Java Virtual Machine?
<Slart> krishnan: you mean the regular JRE? java runtime fileS?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  have you tried mounting the device by hand?
<Slart> Leoneof: works on my machine.. you'll have to explain how it "doesn't work"
<TeCH-> hi .... BizAgi How do I install Linux?
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: how to do this?
<Slart> !details | Leoneof
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  ive had where devices dont automount.
<ubottu> Leoneof: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<i-bomb> not the icons are the problem - i have no desktop where i can drop icons.
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  with the proper use of the 'mount' command.
<abhi_nav> Tech: wich linux?
<TeCH-> Does anyone help me?
<bauer> wonna use gnome desktop. howto ? apt-get install gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  plug it in - check output of 'dmesg' command. figure out what device it is.
<TeCH-> Ubuntu 9.10
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Leoneof> it was work fine, but now it doesnt work, Ubuntu 9.10
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: ok
<abhi_nav> !install | TeCH-
<ubottu> TeCH-: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  then somthing lilke -> sudo mkdir /media/USB      sudo mount /dev/XXXX /media/USB
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  the automounting of plugged in devices has been flakey forme at times.
<bugaloo> ok... still have the same problem... on my laptop, when I plug the headphones, sounds continues comming out from speakers, on ubuntu 9.10
<bugaloo> any ideas?
<InvaderZim> no one?
<learst> hi. i'm new to ubuntu and IRC
<i-bomb> thanks for your help - see ya
<i-bomb> exit
<TeCH-> But BizAgi is a program only for windows that need Net Framework
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: right, looks like it doesnt auto mount
<learst> i have some questions, anyone can help?
<abhi_nav> Tech: you are asking about installing linux or what?
<TeCH-> I can not run it with Wine and how to use it with monkey nose
<Slart> bugaloo: on some models you have separate volume controls for the headphones and speakers.. I don't know of any good solutions apart from waiting for better drivers or workarounds
<abhi_nav> !somebody | learst
<ubottu> learst: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<InvaderZim> learst: just ask your question
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  some times i log out/bak in and and it works   some times it works for days.. some times it 'stops' after a hr..
<learst> okies, thanks invader. Sorry new to IRC and don't wanna offend.
<abhi_nav> Tech: I think you are not sure what you want
<bugaloo> Slart, I think you're right, but I don't know how to do it
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: arghh, this  should fix soon
<learst> i'm trying to execute a python script that will run some programs in succession.
<TeCH-> I need to use BizAgi (Setup) on Linux (Ubuntu) with Wine or Mono or whatever
<AlienPenguin> hello ppl, is there a way to upgrade samba package on karmic? there is a known bug that prevents 3.4.0 working with windows 7 when authenticating on a domain controller it hsould be fixed in 3.4.3 but i found no mention on it on the forums
<abhi_nav> !Giudelines | learst
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  ive had the issue with ONE of my 3 machines since beta testing...  No idea whats causing the issue
<abhi_nav> !Guidelines | learst
<ubottu> learst: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<InvaderZim> Why do some modules auto load at boot, while others (specially ones that i compiled) i have to manually add into /etc/modules ? What's the difference? There is only one module in /etc/modules, and i have a lot more shown in lsmod.
<Slart> learst: ok.. and it doesn't work?
<Raydiation> hi is hpijs installed by default?
<TeCH-> abhi_nav I need to use BizAgi (Setup) on Linux (Ubuntu) with Wine or Mono or whatever
<peter_> anybody know if i can use three finger gesture for running programs or for scaling windows?
<peter_> i have touchpad,two finger scroling work
<erUSUL> InvaderZim: maybe you just need to run "sudo depmod -a" ? it also depends on the hardware they drive
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: i see, could be conflicts with other USB ports, i use USB Wireless, and USB Mouse too
<Slart> Raydiation: I don't think so
<abhi_nav> Tech: If you need help installing BizAgi, I dont now. If you are looking for how to install ubuntu then:
<abhi_nav> !install | TeCH-
<ubottu> TeCH-: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<learst> m trying to execute a python script that will run some programs in succession. it used to work on another PC with ubuntu, and now i'm running it on my laptop with ubuntu. however it terminates after the first programm with a buffer overflow msg. How do i overcome this?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  i think th automounter service/tool is just crashing.
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  but im not sure where/what it is.. i just mount by hand.  old-skool if needed
<InvaderZim> erUSUL: it was run. its just a wifi nic module, should've been detected by who knows and autoloaded, right?
<abhi_nav> I want to talk to a person who have practically exported mail from thunderbird.
<erUSUL> InvaderZim: yep
<Raydiation> Slart: ty
<InvaderZim> yeah it didnt
<stdisease> learst, maybe the other system had a different python version
<stdisease> learst, sounds more like a python bug
<learst> stdisease: erm, so how do i overcome this? sorry but i'm not a programmer. The script was written by someone else
<stdisease> learst, check the old version of python 'python --version' and try to install the same version on the ne
<stdisease> learst, new pc
<stdisease> learst, if the problem is still there or if versions are the same, head over to #python they might have a better way to troubleshoot your problem
<learst> stdisease, well the python that came with this ubuntu is 2.6. Do you really think it's a python thing? Or can i try disabling the buffer overflow thing? is it the end of my PC life if i disable it?
<Dr_Willis> You can install earlier verisons of pytohon if you wanted to
<ibuclaw> learst, buffer overflows are a software/application issue. ;) And python code between versions doesn't really keep backwards compatibility.
<stdisease> learst, a buffer overflow is a bug, it's not a feature you enable and disable so that's not very meaningful. What you can do is try installing 'python2.5' and run the script with 'python2.5 <yourscript.py>'
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: looks like it is disconnect the USB, this is about dmesg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/K5ZTDNVi
<helloyv>  i have check my kernel config,all thing i have done,but have no solution
<helloyv> anyone can help?unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?help
<helloyv> anyone can help?unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?help！
<learst> stdisease, ok i might not know much bout python. But the script is quite simple and all it does is call 3 programs to run. all 3 programmes generate output files. however only 1 program didn't and the terminate msg points out that program and not the python script. So somehow i think it's the called program that might be causing the problem
<stdisease> !flood | helloyv
<ubottu> helloyv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stdisease> helloyv, what is the type of the file system you're trying to mount?
<ibuclaw> Leoneof, is that the same for all ports you plug the USB into?
<InvaderZim> learst: or if you have some knowledge you could append strace before the python command and try to analyze whats causing the overflow
<Leoneof> ibuclaw:  i tried another port, same info
<fortEZ> anyone knows if I can hide the full directory path that is shown in the terminal?
<stdisease> learst, hmm. What is the program that's failing, then?
<iceroot> fortEZ: yes, look at ~/.bashrc
<ibuclaw> Leoneof, and it only happens for the most recent version of Ubuntu?
<luismendes> hi! I'm trying to use iptables in order to redirect packages from eth1 to eth2, and I'm using the following command: "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE"  I've enabled IP forwarding and all, but it's not working. If you have any clues, please help me! Thanks in advance
<jackbrown1> hi there
<iceroot> fortEZ: there is imo an example
<helloyv> stdisease, it happens when i  boot from my new kernel
<learst> it's muscle3.7, an analysis programme. And these programmes do take up a lot of memory when running the analysis
<jackbrown1> i used to use CurrPorts on WinXP to check my MSN contacts IP, i would like to do the same under aMSN in UBUNTU  how can i do?
<Leoneof> ibuclaw: sorry, i just started with Ubuntu 9.10 this year
<candyban> In karmic ... is the package drbd8-source "broken"?
<candyban> I can't seem to be able to build it according to the normal procedures
<Dr_Willis> !info drbd8-source
<ubottu> drbd8-source (source: drbd8): RAID 1 over tcp/ip for Linux module source. In component main, is extra. Version 2:8.3.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 257 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<fortEZ> iceroot: I think I found it! thanks a bunch :D
<jester_> hi all, i have a weee bit of a problem. I just upgraded to lucid and formatted all my partitions, except /home. after the install, I say that my home directory was empty except for .Private - I also see a symlink for .ecryptfs -> /var/lib/ecryptfs/jester which is now gone after the upgrade. Is there  way for me to get my data back?
<candyban> Dr_Willis, I know what it is :p
<Myrtti> !lucid | jester_
<stdisease>  luismendes , that isn't enough, you have to add forward rules to your filter table as well
<ubottu> jester_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23732/
<helloyv> stdisease, i don't want to send spam ,but i have this problem,and want to some one to pay attention
<learst> invader, what do u mean by appending strace before python. i don't think i've heard of it
<Dr_Willis> candyban:  that wasent for you. :P
<Lord-Readman> and also http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23594/
<Dr_Willis> candyban:  raid over tcp/ip seems like a neat trick however
<candyban> Dr_Willis, I can't seem to install it using the regular m-a nor with the command in the README
<ibuclaw> Leoneof, ah, OK. First I'd try the device on another OS first. If you still get the same results, could be a hardware issue.
<candyban> Dr_Willis, it is working on Debian which are all my other servers (it's my first Ubuntu server)
<luismendes> stdisease, can you give me any directions?
<Leoneof> ibuclaw: but i tried with Windows, it is work fine
<stdisease> luismendes, I can give you a ready made small shell script I wrote once, or you can use the package linux-igd
<helloyv> stdisease, unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts?  this happens after i compile a new kernel,but i don't know what's wrong
<stdisease> luismendes, linux-igd would do it all for you AND set up UPnP as well. Unless you're trying to learn iptables of course
<Dr_Willis> helloyv:  i would guess you dident build the fs modules needed.. or dident include them into the kernel.
<stdisease> helloyv, so the exact error message you see is 'unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts' ? After what command does it show that?
<ibuclaw> Leoneof, what type of device is it? USB mouse? other?
<sd> hu
<Leoneof> ibuclaw: is there are conflicts with VirtualBox? because when i run VirtualBox, Ubuntu will detect and run USB
<fortEZ> iceroot: Thanks a lot! found it! :D /cheers
<helloyv> stdisease,after bios check,a sentences: missing sysfs features;udev may not work correct,to disable CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATE, then come out:unable to find a suitable fs..
<[diablo]> afternoon #ubuntu ... does anyone know a method of burning .cue and .mp3 's please?
<nibbler> helloyv: your problem is not understood. what did you do, what doyou expect to happen, what happens exactly?
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis, ibuclaw: the problem is solved, it is work now, i think because of VirtualBox
<helloyv> nibbler, i only come into console,and can't log into gnome
<ale_> h
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  ive had the issues without vbox being installed.. but ive not paid much attention to it.
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  could be some vbox bug i guess
<learst> hm, well can anyone tell me whether it's ok to disable "buffer overflow" which terminates a programme i wish to run. And if so, how do i disable it?
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: i see, maybe vbox can make auto mount for USB, could be helpful, lol
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  when running vbox it WORKS? or it breaks?
<stdisease> helloyv, well you'll have to recompile the kernel with the feature disabled, you can either it find and disable it from the menuconfig or edit the .config file directly and comment it out, also make sure the file system modules for all your partitions are selected
<krambiorix> hi guys, i would like to downgrade php on my ubuntu box, how can i do that?
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: it works! :D
<Dr_Willis> learst:  how are you going to disable that buffer overflow?
<nibbler> helloyv: so your kernel boots etc, not too bad for a start - i read something about sys before, /sys has some stuff in it? mount /sys output?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  that is weird.
<abhi_nav> I want to talk to a person who have practically exported mail from thunderbird.
<stdisease> learst, what's the program triggering the overflow?
<learst> Dr_willis: i dunno. i was jusat asking if it's okay to do so. And how to do it.
<nibbler> learst: buffer overflow is a programming error, so its a bug in the program..... try getting a newer or even an older version
<Dr_Willis> learst:  well,. You cant disable it. :)
<nena> ola que pasa
<nibbler> !es | nena
<ubottu> nena: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> learst:  imagine putting a 10000 character file into a variable desingned to hold 500 characters
<learst> stdisease: it's called muscle3.7, an analysis programme. and i am aware that it uses a large amount of memory when running the analysis
<nena> puedes contestar
<krambiorix> anyone?
<nena> ola biabia
<Dr_Willis> learst:  sounds like a bad bug in the program to me.
<nibbler> learst: its *not* out of memory, its buffer overflow, thishas nothing to do with lack of ram
<nena> Wor you name
<Dr_Willis> learst:  you can make a 5 line program that does nothing that can buffer overflow. :)
<abhi_nav> !anyone | krambiorix
<ubottu> krambiorix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , i wanted to know what are those ~ files..thanks :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> i just installed ubuntu and it wont load pass the GRUB screen, all it says is GRUB and its stuck there
<learst> nibbler, Dr_willis: well ok, but it's an open-source software written by an individual. and i have gotten it to run before, on another pc.
<nena> aur a yu
<nibbler> learst: of course it can be malformed input aswell. (would be a programming error triggered by faulty input then)
<nena> diablo que te pasa
<krambiorix>  i would like to downgrade php on my ubuntu box, how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> learst:   like nibbler  said.. or it could be some support lib has the actual bug
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, did live cd work?
<stdisease> RanyAlbeg, usually backups or temporary files automatically created by applications like text editors, etc..
<learst> nibbler, sorry. i'm nont that familiar with programming, memoryt etc. so i'm not exactly sure what is "buffer overflow".
<nibbler> learst: it is a bug in the program, thats not subject for discussion, its just the very clear interpretation of the message you gave us. can be this version, can be your version of used libraries etc.
<abhi_nav> krambiorix: i dont thing there is any automated tool to downgrade someting. just unintall current version and install old one
<Dr_Willis> !pin | krambiorix
<ubottu> krambiorix: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<candyban>  anyone in here knows how to compile the drbd8 module?
<krambiorix> abhi_nav, how can i get the old one from apt ?
<candyban> karmic
<RanyAlbeg> stdisease: can i use them to restore the original file after i remove it?
<nibbler> learst: it means the programmer prepared the program to load a variable of lets say 120 bytes, but then at runtime the program tries to load 150 bytes - buffer overflow, end of program
<krambiorix> ow thx Dr_Willis
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire should work, i will try it right now, 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> krambiorix:  if the old one is in apt. you can install and pin he old bversion
<Spyzer> if i have installed any package<bitbake for example> through its source, which is installed in different /usr/? directories. How do i uninstall the program(A problem, since source code installations don't ppear in syanptic or apt>
<abhi_nav> krambiorix: whats the software name?
<nibbler> learst: and no, you cant fix it, unless you know how to program
<learst> nibbler, Dr_willis, stdisease: so what can i do? i need to get the programme to run, and i'm quite sure that my input file for it is ok
<you_katan> http://pastie.org/838534
<Dr_Willis> learst:  try different versions.. try recompilig the latest.. try on differnt disrto/live cd
<nibbler> learst: you haveanother pc where it works, use this one. install older or newer version of same program, try it on a differnt distribution, preferably one that has this program in its packet repository and so supports and tests it
<krambiorix> abhi_nav: i want PHP 5.2.6-3ubuntu4
<you_katan> please see the code, I've got a segfaults always :(
<anomiewut> can anyone tell me how I can give a FTP user enough rights that he can upload/edit any file???
<Dr_Willis> learst:  try it with differnt input files.. see if it does it for other files
<Spyzer> kindly help me anyone
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  any file on the WHOLE system?
<Spyzer> if i have installed any package<bitbake for example> through its source, which is installed in different /usr/? directories. How do i uninstall the program(A problem, since source code installations don't ppear in syanptic or apt>
<anomiewut> Dr_Willis; yes.
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  you would basicailly have to let them ftp in as root i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  good luck.
<learst> Dr_willis ok i'm gonna try some other input files. thanks Dr_willis, nibbler, and stdisease.
<anomiewut> Yeh I tried using the root
<bugaloo> guys, please... how can I configure my laptop to put speakers on mute when I plug the headphones? It works on windows, so I think this is a software thing.
<anomiewut> but it wouldnt log in as that
<anomiewut> so I just want to give a user root pivs
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  yep.  you would have to get around most ftp servers security features where they block root.
<abhi_nav> krambiorix: download old version from their website?
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  ive seen ways ages ago to make a 2nd user who was identical to root. but i dont recall how.
<stdisease> bugaloo, open the mixer and mute or from the terminal, 'alsamixer'
<anomiewut> Is there not a simple command that gives the user root (or close to it) privs?
<krambiorix> abhi_nav: i thought to do it with apt , but ok no probs
<bugaloo> stdisease, when I mute this, it mutes the headphones too
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  proberly not.
<abhi_nav> krambiorix: ok
<helloyv> stdisease, how to disable it in directly,just set the value to 0 in config file or to add a # in the front.
<jad> hola, where does exaile store the now playing playlist: if I want to retrieve the plalist now playing, where do I go, any idea ?
<web5|org|ua> How to share ftp access ONLY for one ip(machine) ?
<candyban> nm ... drbd8 module is apparantly already compiled by default (why drbd8-utils depend on drbd8-source is a mystery though)
<stdisease> anomiewut, what kind of privileges do you need. Anything sudo wouldn't provide?
<abhi_nav> krambiorix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082
<anomiewut> no its not for use
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire live CD works flawless
<Dr_Willis> web5|org|ua:  most ftp servers have security/settings to do that.
<anomiewut> its for joomla
<researcher1> my monitor does not show better resolution option on UBUNTU 9.1.Any help please
<anomiewut> so I don't need to CHMOD all my files to 0777
<anomiewut> you just give it ftp access
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, hmmm...what's ur pc config..
<anomiewut> it would only need full read/write permission over /var/www
<web5|org|ua> Dr_Willis: never tried, which is better ?
<ibuclaw> anomiewut, O: O: O:
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:   just var/www is doable..  proberly  very easially.. thats not what you asked however., :)
<stdisease> bugaloo, maybe because you muted the master. Try muting just the speaker
<Dr_Willis> web5|org|ua:  no idea. I dont use ftp any more. use ssh and sftp. Dump ftp
<anomiewut> ive set the home directory of the user to /var/www
<anomiewut> it didnt make a difference though
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  did you set teh permissions of the /var/www ? you are trying to hard to do this i imagine theres a better more secure way
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire 2 GB ram/ AMD 64 3200 / 2 raid mirrored drives 1 single where ubuntu is configured in, the raid will be for storage
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  i think thats what 'groups' are for
<stdisease> bugaloo, exactly how depends on the software you're using and your hardware
<bugaloo> stdisease, that's the problem, there is no separated channels for headphones. I want to know how to do that
<candyban> web5|org|ua, firewall? (iptables)
<helloyv> stdisease, guy,how to disable it in directly,just set the value to 0 in config file or to add a # in the front?thx
<web5|org|ua> Dr_Willis: Hmm, maybe is a sulition for me.
<Dr_Willis> web5|org|ua:  alterantive way would be an iptables rule.
<ComradeTiki> Greetings.... Is there a way to create & add, or modify, one of the available keyboard layouts accessible under "Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts->Add..."? (After some looking, it appears "xorg.conf" is obsolete, and ".Xmodmap" would change the keyboard's behaviour under every language layout...)
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, ok..which ver of ubunut?
<jlbayo-off> Buenos días canal :)
<Dr_Willis> web5|org|ua:  but i imagine most ftp servers have some 'allow from ....' settings
<web5|org|ua> candyban: don't know, maybe.
<Pici> !es | jlbayo-off
<ubottu> jlbayo-off: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DJ_HaMsTa> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<anomiewut> Dr_Willis: how do I do that?
<bugaloo> stdisease, I have only master volume and PCM volume... there is no a channel for headphones. I think I have to do some configuration on alsa or something, but I dont know how
<Dr_Willis> !groups | anomiewut
<web5|org|ua> Dr_Willis: ok.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<jlbayo-off> ops, sorry, x-chat auto-connects to this channel, thank you Pici
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<stdisease> bugaloo, try with alsamixer, or if you're using kmix try Settings->Configure channels
<jlbayo-off> see you!
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  read up on linux file permissions
<Dr_Willis> I havent used groups in years either.
<_UsUrPeR_> is anybody familiar with kickstart?
<bugaloo> stdisease, already said: I use the alsamixer, but there is no channel for headphones
<Myrtti> is the only sensible way of viewing ppt-presentations in Ubuntu to install OpenOffice? please say it ain't so. Google Docs is not an option either, or other conversion websites.
<abhi_nav> what is kickstart?
<bugaloo> and I'm using gnome on ubuntu 9.10
<anomiewut> argh
<anomiewut> I dont see why ubuntu makes it so difficult
<alphacharlie_> hey i'm running an application.can anyone tell me,if i can create log file about a session?
<anomiewut> i would of been better installing winxp on the fucking thing
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, kickstart is a configuration file, like an automatic setup for instalation
<_UsUrPeR_> abhi_nav: it's a configuration file that is supposedly used to choose all the installation options on a installation CD
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  i dont know why you want to do somting.. without learning how to do things.. go back to xp if you want
<rww> ubottu: language | anomiewut
<ubottu> anomiewut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  linux filesystem permissions is a rather fundamantel thing.  Good Luck
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: and _UsUrPeR_ : i see. ok thnx
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  considering you jsut said you wanted  root ftp access to EVERY file on the machine.. I think you need to learn some linux basics badly.
<RanyAlbeg> stdisease: can i use them to restore the original file after i remove it?
<ibuclaw> anomiewut, also, why not samba ?
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  or why not just use ssh/sftp
<anomiewut> joomla doesnt accept sftp
<Spyzer> some one can tell me of a flex tutorial which can recognise tokens just like c prog lang does?
<Spyzer> pls
 * Dr_Willis imagines the 'user acess to /var/www' has to be a common faq.  out there somewhere.
<candyban> Dr_Willis, FilePermissions page do not talk about SetUID bit :p
<ibuclaw> you don't need write access to the ENTIRE system. Most likely just one or two directories
<Dr_Willis> candyban:  thats proberly a good thing
<anomiewut> I have done sudo chown -R User /var/www
<anomiewut> it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> candyban:  suid bit = our secret weapon.
<alphacharlie_> hey i'm running an application.can  i can create log file of the session?is there any shell command?
<edqnag> anone can help me updating punkbuster for enemy territory? i downloaded update gui from main site but it freezes after i run it
<dj_segfault> Spyzer: That not even close to Ubuntu related
<Spyzer> some one can tell me of a flex tutorial which can recognise tokens just like c prog lang does?
<Dr_Willis> anomiewut:  its best to learn about it not jut try commands that might or might not work.. and might break other things
<Spyzer> ok, sorry
<ibuclaw> Spyzer, I know of a good example language somewhere.
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , can i use the ~ files to restore the original file?
<jad> q: anyone knows where exaile stores the currently playing list ?
<Dr_Willis> [ubuntu] Allow a user write access to /var/www - what's the best ...    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919951
<Spyzer> pls tell me then @ibuclaw
<stdisease> RanyAlbeg, you can restore the originals with it, as in before you modified it
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, sry didn't c ur msg... do add my name bfor u write.. so u've any other os??
<Spyzer> pls tell me then @ibuclaw
<edqnag> anone can help me updating punkbuster for enemy territory? i downloaded update gui from main site but it freezes after i run it
<ibuclaw> Spyzer, this is a basic example of flex + bison at work: http://people.csail.mit.edu/acornejo/html/calc.htm
<isp> if i want to use my pc to logfile, i have installed 2 lan card ?
<Kernspalter> http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=al_caspam --> EARN MONEY FOR FREE USENET-ACCOUNTS AND RAPIDSHARE-ACCOUNTS AND PAYPAL!!!
<Kernspalter> http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=al_caspam --> EARN MONEY FOR FREE USENET-ACCOUNTS AND RAPIDSHARE-ACCOUNTS AND PAYPAL!!!
<FloodBot4> Kernspalter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RanyAlbeg> stdisease: i mean - if i removed the original file , and i only have this ~ file that the edtior created , can i restore ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, ok...do this...run live cd
<bruce> hi
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire did.. works perfect
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, is it running still?
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire i removed all other drives and reinstalling it on just one
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire if the reinstall does not help i will run the live cd again
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, ok so u r reinstallin it now??
<ComradeTiki> So, is there a way to create & add, or modify, one of the available keyboard layouts accessible under "Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts->Add..."? (After some looking, it appears "xorg.conf" is obsolete, and ".Xmodmap" would change the keyboard's behaviour under every language layout...)
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire yes
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire would i be able to edit/reinstall grub via the live cd ?
<Fill23> how can i manually update some installed program? 4 example i have rhythmbox 0.12.0 and i want to update it to 0.12.16
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, fine...let me know aftr reinstallation... actually u can edit grub some ways... u can reinstall grub.
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, fine...let me know aftr reinstallation... actually u can edit grub some ways... u can reinstall grub.
<ibuclaw> Spyzer, and a more indepth guide + source here: http://epaperpress.com/lexandyacc/index.html
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, since u r resintallin it, then let it continue..
<ibuclaw> Spyzer, it takes quite some knack to get your head around it though :)
<nonameNN> how can i increase the temp where the cpu coolers start?
<nibbler> Fill23: well, if the newer version is in any repository you have, just use synaptic or sudo aptitude upgrade
<tc06008> hi
<opengyan> hi for the sake of LTS i just installed 8.04
<opengyan> now i need to have some of the packages in their latest version
<opengyan> like network manager etc ...
<peter_> how to get work middle button when i press two fingers on touchpad?
<Crahels> hi
<opengyan> how should i get latest version for these individual packeges
<tc06008> hi
<Dr_Willis> opengyan:  not very easially.
<Dr_Willis> opengyan:  is there some reason you need the latest?
<Fill23> nibbler: it didn't update rhythmbox, it's still 0.12.0 instead of 0.12.16
<opengyan> yea ..some features are better supported ...
<nibbler> Fill23: then there is no more recent version in any repository you have, check for a ppa, or remove and install from source if you need it
<opengyan> should i manually install them instead ?
<Fill23> nibbler: ok , thx, what is ppa?
<Dr_Willis> opengyan:  there might be some backports.. but if you want more features/support you may want to use the latest release.. or wait for the next LTS thats due out in  april i think
<nibbler> !ppa | Fill23
<ubottu> Fill23: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> opengyan:  or there may be some PPA repos for them
<gerry__> Hi, does anybody know how I can change all files in a directory structure which are owned by user x to be owned by user y? Keeping in mind there will also be files that are now owned by user x.
<opengyan> Dr_Willis: thx ..i tried backports ,..it sayed ..the version is latest :)
<Pici> opengyan: By choosing the LTS version of Ubuntu you are trading novelty for stability.
<gerry__> s/now/not/
<nibbler> Fill23: by using ppa sources you trust strangers. so be sure you know what you do.
<erUSUL> gerry__: which files
<opengyan> Pici: ok..
<Dr_Willis>  gerry__  sudo chown username  filename        is what i normally do. Not sure if a user can 'hand off' and change somthing tobe owned by a differnt user
<gerry__> erUSUL just a bunch of files in a directory structure many of them belong to one particular user and I want them to belong to another
<opengyan> still no harm to completely move to 9.10 right ?
<Fill23> nibbler, ubottu thx guys
<Dr_Willis> opengyan:  9.10 works for me. You may have more harm by trying to mixx in newer stuff on the older version
<gerry__> Dr_Willis: yeah, but I sorta want to do a search and replace on the owner of a bunch of files
<opengyan> Dr_Willis: yea ..better to get a complete new version ...
<Dr_Willis> gerry__:  thers the find tool and -R or was it -r for recursive changes
<erUSUL> gerry__: chown user -R folder
<gerry__> Dr_Willis: so you're saying I could pipe find somehow into chown?
<Dr_Willis> gerry__:  find has such a feature
<Dr_Willis> gerry__:  no need for a pipe :)
<Geoni> I want to set a PC as a server. on the PC running Ubuntu 9.10 and samba. I want to set up samba, that smb.conf file so that if I have 2 Windows users accessing the data to be stored on this server one of them to have access both to his files and on the other, and the other only his own, without access to files belonging to the first. I want to make data access only with password. What should contain smb.conf file? Can you help?
<DJ_HaMsTa> adifire it worked. i removed 2 of the drives that are made into RAID mirror. The ubuntu drive is set up as main drive this is odd
<gerry__> erUSUL: yes but that would change all files to be owned by the new user, not just ones owned by user x
<erUSUL> gerry__: then use find like Dr_Willis said
<gerry__> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll take a look
<gerry__> erUSUL: cheers, will do
<bfri> my internal mic stopped working when i installed ubuntu any suggestions
<Dr_Willis> !mic
<erUSUL> gerry__: find folder -use <username> -exec chown <newuser> '{}' \;
<bfri> dr_willis yes
<adifire> DJ_HaMsTa, well...that's good... i don't kno abt RAID drives much..but guess everythin must b workin fine..
<gerry__> erUSUL: thanks heaps :))))
<AleJandro> fff
<AleJandro> hola
<mattgyver> Hey guys, im installing ubuntu on a 40gb solid state drive.  I really only want to install the core system and a handful of applications onto the SSD however.  Whats the best way to go about this (ie which directories would be a must on the SSD), thanks.
<AleJandro> que tal estais marikoes=
<AleJandro> ??
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  a full normal install is only like 5gb. you can put /home/ somewhere else if you wanted and you may want to put /var somewhere else.. but then what are you going to do with the 35gb left on the sdd. :)
 * abhi_nav help
<nowonmai> mattgyver: /boot/ /bin/ /etc/ /dev/ /sbin/ /proc/ /sys/ /lib/ would probably cover the basics, put the rest elsewhere
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis: haha good call, i guess i just dont wanna fill up the drive.  My current installation was about 50 gigs so i dont wanna run out of room soon and i have about a 500GB of storage space on other drives.
<tommis> what is the best program for html coding?
<tommis> i would wanna try something different than blueshift
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis: of course the 50 gigs wasnt all ubuntu
<nowonmai> mattgyver: best solution is to put /home/ /var/ /usr/ and /opt/ somewhere else and the rest on your ssd
<abhi_nav> hi
<mattgyver> nowonmai: thats exactly what i needed to know.  Thanks guys.
 * abhi_nav hello
<ikonia> hi
<adifire> pls help Geoni with this one
<adifire> I want to set a PC as a server. on the PC running Ubuntu 9.10 and samba. I want to set up samba, that smb.conf file so that if I have 2 Windows users accessing the data to be stored on this server one of them to have access both to his files and on the other, and the other only his own, without access to files belonging to the first. I want to make data access only with password. What should contain smb.c
<ikonia> adifire: put a group ownership on the shared secriotn, and make both users a member, then put owner permissons on the locked directory for one user
<Dr_Willis> adifire:  the 'samba-doc' package has several books on the topic. One book is samba by example (i think) that has such example/case  setups.
<Dr_Willis> adifire:  you can make shares shared on a 'per user' basis  but i rarely do that
<adifire> ikonia, Dr_Willis it's not for me it's for Geoni, but thanks neways!! :D
<melchior> hello
<Dr_Willis> The samba-doc/books re worth a read for all samba users :)
<melchior> my pc(192.168.0.2) is connected to a switch(supposed to be 192.168.0.1), which is connected to a dev board(192.168.0.3). From my pc i can ping the dev board, and in the other way, but i can't ping my switch ! How is that possible
<melchior> knowing that I could days ago
<Dr_Willis> melchior:  Hmm you mean a 'router'  - I didtnt think a switch had an ip.
<lukjad86> is anyone here familiar with ksplice? I'm planning on writing an article on it and would like some documentation.
<melchior> no it's a switch, but it has a webserver embedded in it for administration purpose
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I have to wonder what admin stuff a switch needs.. or else the term 'switch' is being used a little too loosely
<mwkorzen> Hello, This is my first use of IRC, do you know a channel about C++ programming?
<Taruna> mas,,,
<soreau> mwkorzen: /j ##c++
<hal_9000_> welcome to the machine
<melchior> it's a 16-port gigabit web smart switch
<mwkorzen> thanks.
<melchior> that writtent on the manual
<opengyan> a newbie query ....the apt install would always store .deb file ?
<opengyan> if yes where ?
<melchior> is there a way to detect automatically the ip of cennected devices ?
<Dr_Willis> melchior:  ewww.. a fancy smanchy high doller switch :)   I bet that cost more then the ones you get at walmart!
<melchior> i don't know how much it costs, we had it at work
<Geoni> thank's Dr_Willis, ikonia
<Dr_Willis> melchior:  and you aquired it. some how. :)
<koltroll> Heya guys. I'd like my bookmarks to show up right under "Places" so that I don't haft to do Places -> Bookmarks -> Bookmark. Is this possible?
<melchior> im at work now, and using it
<umang> opengyan, I'm guessing /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_Willis> koltroll:  from what ive seen. if you have a small list of bookmarks it does show up right under places.. if you got more.. it makes a bookmarks menu to keep them in
<opengyan> umang:thx
<umang> opengyan, You welcome. :)
<umang> *your
<koltroll> Dr_Willis, Right you were! I removed some bookmarks and now it shows under "Places". Then it's all good for now, until I get more bookmarks :)
<umang> *you're :P
<koltroll> thanks
<Dr_Willis> koltroll:  its auto-magical! :)
<Dr_Willis> koltroll:  i add 4 more here and it goes to the submenu
<opengyan> is there a list of packages which one has to install after a fresh installation ?
<opengyan> specially for sw developer + music
<Dr_Willis> Kottisen:  i saw a neat tool the other day that let you have a panel applet for shortcuts all over the place. for easy access.
<umang> opengyan, "has to" would mean for functionality or for recovering your previous install?
<opengyan> functionality
<franco> Hello I want to know whether any programs similar to 'teamviewer' to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Kottisen:  but i cant find its name/icon now. :()
<umang> opengyan, Usually a fresh install would work well. ;) If you want to see what packages you've installed apart from the default (and without dependencies that confuse you), deborphan is a great program. Install it and try a deborphan -a. You'll get a list off all packages you've installed apart from the default.
<DS1> how do you use directory GUI as sudo
<umang> opengyan, I'm not sure if that was what you were looking for though...
<umang> DS1, gksudo nautilus?
<opengyan> umang: thx i would still give it a try
<umang> opengyan, If that isn't what you are looking for, just let me know.
<DS1> umang: what do you mean
<Dr_Willis> Kottisen:  check out -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/hawkscope-cross-platform-pluggable-menu-based-launcher.html
<DS1> umang: i want to copy and paste stuff without using terminal but it keeps saying access denied
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<umang> DS1, Yes. OK. So Press Alt+F2 and type gksudo nautilus. Use with care, you will not be told when you are going to delete something that you aren't supposed to.
<DS1> umang: when  am finished what do i type to end?
<blackxored> how can I know the amount of network usage for a particular past day in linux?
<umang> DS1, Just close the window (as you normally would).
<DS1> umang: thanks you i hated using terminal to do it
<franco> hi. I need to know if there are any software similar to 'Team Viewer' to ubuntu
<nastybaddy> hi, where do i go to modify sources.list
<Dr_Willis> nastybaddy:  its a text file you can edit. or thers gui front ends to it
<Dr_Willis> nastybaddy:  back it up befor you mess with it. :)
<Dr_Willis> nastybaddy:  what are you wanting to do with it?
<umang> DS1, You're welcome. Remember 1. be careful. 2. You will have super-user privileges only on the window that opens with that command and programs you open from that window.
<sidh> i REALLY need your help, i have a laptop, with recent nvidia 310m chipset, i download the latest beta driver from ubuntu repositories, everything run fine for 2 hours , after that , i can move the mouse , but neither click nor keyboard actions are available, all i can do is ctrl alt Fn to get to console and reboot
<sidh> i tried with nv driver, same problem
<DS1> umang ok ty
<nastybaddy> oh just wanted to add something
<nastybaddy> but google gave me /etc/apt/sources.list thanks!
<Dr_Willis> nastybaddy:  thers a better way to 'add' new repos.
<zinox> i can[ t update grub because it got error >> grub-probe: error: Cannot stat `/boot/grub/locale'
<sidh> so it doesn't seem to be nvidia drivers 's fault
<sidh> do you think it could be hal ?
<zinox> do anyone know how fix it?
<Dr_Willis> nastybaddy:  thers an apt/sources.list.d/XXXXXXXX for that
<indystorm> Hey is monkey web server included with ubuntu server installation?
<vmarcetic> hello, I have zboard keyboard and my double v key is not working (w from virtual keyboard) can i add it (ascii) or smth
<nastybaddy> oh i see..what about signing ??
<Dr_Willis> nastybaddy:  that way your original sources.list stays untouched. and you just add new repos by making files in that dir
<Dr_Willis> nastybaddy:  yoi still need to setup the proper keys
<umang> Dr_Willis, nastybaddy Wouldn't "Software Sources" be the easy way to do it (GUI) ?
<blackxored> how to get network usage reports for past few days in linux????
<umang> indystorm, sudo apt-get install monkey
<zinox> please help me
<Taruna> oph dlu eah ...
<zinox> you guys only help with noob questions about interface gnome? omg
<indystorm> couldn't find package monkey....?
<anarki2004> I need some assistance getting my compiz to function properly. I have a dual-display. Each display has its own x-screen. The cube works fine one one display. on the other, I just get a two sided desktop.
<umang> zinox, Try repeating your question after a couple of minutes. Usually works for me. But make sure you wait for a few minutes before doing that.
<Plouj> hi
<umang> indystorm, ?
<millertimek1a2m3> hey can anyone tell me how to get netbeans to work with gtkmm? i found this article-http://wiki.netbeans.org/GTKMMApplicationInNetBeans
<millertimek1a2m3> but it sucks
<indystorm> yeah it couldnt find the package monkey...?
<millertimek1a2m3> none of the links in it even work....
<millertimek1a2m3> so, if someone is willing to help me without posting a smart-a** lmgtfy
<umang> indystorm, it works for me. Just a sec.
<zinox> noobs
<zinox> exits
<zinox> exit
<umang> indystorm, It's only post-intrepid. Which Ubuntu are you using?
<umang> (hardy?)
<devendra> have anyone installed db2
<devendra> guide me
<vmarcetic> hello, I have zboard keyboard and my double v key is not working (w from virtual keyboard) can i add it (ascii) or smth
<devendra> I have installed it but could not use it?
<umang> vmarcetic, Tried shaking your keyboard upside down and blowing near the w key?
<vmarcetic> it is vorking on vindovs
<anarki2004> I need some assistance getting my compiz to function properly. I have a dual-display. Each display has its own x-screen. The cube works fine one one display. on the other, I just get a two sided desktop.
<iceroot> is there a way for something like this? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade CHECK && echo "new updates" || echo "no new updates"   i didnt find anything for testing if an update is availabe (and i dont need apticron)
<umang> vmarcetic, That is odd. I'm sorry, I don't know enough to help you any further... If no one else responses in a couple of minutes, then you could try posting your question again.
<anarki2004> 1400 people....i know one of you can answer my question...
<vmarcetic> or perhapse if i knev vhere to find zboard drivers for linux
<umang> anarki2004, You usually need to wait more than a minute before saying that. Also, if you don't get an answers, then try again after a couple of minutes. Still no reply then the forums might be a better place to ask.
<iceroot> anarki2004: #compiz
<anarki2004> umang: i asked several minutes ago actually. that was a repeat. I would check the forums, but I don't know what to look for.
<vmarcetic> i actually found them on http://www.valdegames.com/pig/wordpress/2007/04/02/merc-zboard-%E2%80%9Cdriver%E2%80%9D-finished/ but that doesn't vork asvell
<anarki2004> iceroot: i don't believe that is a support chan
<detrix> Hello everyone.  This may not be the appropriate place for this question, but I don't know where else to start asking.  My wife got an email for someone who claims to be one of my wife's friends (who took a trip to scottland, got mugged, and asking for help, but my wife know for a fact her friend is not in scottland).  can one trace an IM chat to get a source IP??
<tommis> anarki2004, why separate x
<iceroot> anarki2004: find out because this is not the right place for compiz questions like that i guess
<tommis> why you need two
<umang> anarki2004, Then you could just post on the General help section.
<lukjad86> detrix I would just file it under spam and ignore it
<abhi_nav> detrix: contact nearby cyber crime department of police
<soreau> anarki2004: If you read the #compiz topic, you would see that it is the official compiz support channel
<anarki2004> tommis: so I can have seperate cubes
<detrix> abhi_nav: thanks.
<umang> iceroot, apt-get upgrade -s
<iceroot> umang: and then?
<anarki2004> soreau: maybe I misread, i took it as this is "not" support
<iceroot> umang: i dont want to grep the output
<soreau> anarki2004: Read again. That says  #compiz-dev is no user support
<anarki2004> soreau: indeed
<tommis> then you need two compiz proces
<anarki2004> tommis: i have that
<abhi_nav> detrix: read my pm
<tommis> i don`t know how exavtly
<umang> iceroot, sorry didn't catch you there. apt-get upgrade -s simulates an upgrade.
<soreau> tommis: He already has two compiz processes, he just needs to config ccsm fro the second screen is all
<tommis> soreau, i cot that already
<iceroot> umang: i know but i want something like apt-get upgrade check-if-something-new && prog1 || prog2
<inveratulo> I have a bizarre request:  Is it possible to have the UI terminal automatically renamed to the last command executed from within said terminal ?
<king_pin> anyone ever run into bad hard disk sector errors, I have read the forums and am soo confused as to what is the issue
<ukaszlobo> halo
<umang> iceroot, I don't know of any other way. I guess you'll have to write a bash script, but I'm not expert, so there may be a better way.
<iceroot> king_pin: broken hdd
<ukaszlobo> jest kto??
<Myrtti> !pl | ukaszlobo
<ubottu> ukaszlobo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<king_pin> but I just bought a brand spanking new dell, what is a good utility to double check
<king_pin> i have tried so many and yet it says everything is fine
<iceroot> king_pin: smart, fsck and there was another i dont remeber
<vmarcetic> king_ping: did you dropped laptop
<vmarcetic> or has it fell from your table or smth like that
<king_pin> no
<king_pin> hahah
<king_pin> maybe I should
<iberna> hola
<king_pin> fsck?
<vmarcetic> no realy if it is brand new there is realy small possibility that you have bad sectors
<king_pin> run that command in terminal? I am a total noob
<vmarcetic> only if hdd is being smashed or smth lik that
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  is it a warning about the smart tool in ubuntu you are refering to?
<x4d> hello, I'm having a hard time getting RSA keys in ssh working properly, I've looked at the guide and at the point of ssh-copy-id I get an error (no identeties), I'm confused wether I'm supposed to be generating the keys on my local machine that is going to connect to the remote server or the reverse?
<Dr_Willis> inveratulo:  ive seen bash prompts/tricks that set the terminal title to be the name of the running command.
<king_pin> I get an icon at the top task bar with "!" mark
<peter_> anybody gets work middle button on two finger click on touchpad?
<ron__> Hi im trying to set up a wifi hotspot with a billing system for work, anybody got any ideas on what software to use?
<king_pin> The ID is 197, someone on the forum said ignore the bad sector but I worry
<inveratulo> Dr_Willis: yea i just found one for zsh
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  I find that tool to be a little bit - overzelous in its warnings.
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  so take the warnings as a warning.. not as a impending doom.. but always have backups
<king_pin> oh snap
<Dr_Willis> inveratulo:  i recall  some bash propmts that did it also. but i dont recall how. of if it worked with all terms or just xterm
<peter_> anyone?
<king_pin> its interesting how some people call it a bug and some hd error. Seems rather vague. However a bug report is opened up for it
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  Mine gives me a warnign because i have like 1 over the 'limit' of what it says is ok.. but the seagate tools scan and say the drive is fine. Just rember that hard drives are basically the least reliable part of a PC these days
<greenfuji> Hello All. I am having trouble with remote desktop. I have a number of pcs all running ubuntu 9.10 all updated. Each pc has a unique ip. When I try and connect it gives an error "connection closed". I also have an iphone ap hipporemote and it will not connect to any of the pcs. This ap also used vnc to connect. Any ideas please?
<king_pin> true say
<vmarcetic> anyone haves zboard keyboard????
<king_pin> the seagate tool, can it be downloaded for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  i ran it on windows. no idea if they got a linux port.. proberly they dont
<king_pin> i will load up in windows and run it
<Slydon> Is there a program I can use to clean bad sectors off my hard disk?
<vmarcetic> no you can only "relocate them"
<beartato> the adobe flash-plugin is really slow for me using ubuntu 9.10 and firefox. from what I've read on different forusm there does not seem to be a fix for that? or am I missing something here?
<Dr_Willis> Slydon:  there no 'cleaning/fixing' of them. :)  like vmarcetic  said
<vmarcetic> make OS not to see them
<king_pin> i miss my apple osx
<Slydon> vmarcetic: okay then, how can i move them, preferably to the end of the drive
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  i miss my AMIGA i had in college...
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking most hd's these days see/auto move the bad sectors anyway.
<Dr_Willis> and flag them as bad.. then the smart tools see/monitor how many have been flagged
<king_pin> when I runk sudo fsck it says that it will cause severe damage
<king_pin> interesting
<king_pin> *run
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  you dont fsck a mounted filesystem
<vmarcetic> you will need some kind of program for "relocating" them. what hdd do you have? maxtor, seagate... etc
<king_pin> oh snap
<king_pin> did I just kill my drive
<king_pin> ahhahaa
<Slydon> to be honest, I do not know
<king_pin> i got a samsung hm160h1
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  i always use live cd's if i need to fsck stuff. or let it auto fsck
<erUSUL> !man badblocks
<Slydon> fujitsu I suppose
<king_pin> my seatools passes the drive for smart check
<king_pin> god damn ubuntu :(
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:   woopdee dooo.. ubuntu is just saying it has X # of bad blocks which is over the # it considers safe.. igniore the warning if you want
<king_pin> warnings gimme the heebee jeebees
<vmarcetic> i don't know how to check that on linux (on widnows with everest perhapse). you can see who produced it.
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  seagate MIGHT be saying its ok.. because they dont want to have it returned under warrenty.. think about that also
<king_pin> that is true, i just got my rails apps on here anyways
<greenfuji> Any help with remote desktop? I set it up as per instructions, which was very easy in ubuntu but each ip shows as connection closed.
<king_pin> oh snao
<king_pin> hey Doc
<king_pin> stop mesin with ma head
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  if data is worth having.. its worth BACKING UP..
<king_pin> i am getting paranoid
<king_pin> hahahaha
<king_pin> OH SNAP
<FloodBot4> king_pin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> so go make 10 backups
<Dr_Willis> and use the Ubutu One Service
<king_pin> i am going to get that tattooed, next to my "jesus saves"
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  i used the segate tools and let it do a DEEP scan/check of my 1.5 tb hd.. it took the tools about 2 days to do the test.
<Seveas> king_pin, jesus saves, moses makes backups?
<king_pin> hahhaahhaha
<king_pin> ok snap, i messed my HD, it sais mount of filesystem failed
<Dr_Willis> king_pin:  the 'smart' check is just looking at the smart #'s the SMART stuff is reporting.. thats not doing a lot.
<king_pin> i gotta format and try from top again, definitely understood
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to disable the RGBA transparency in themes that use it by default?
<king_pin> I love all the help, i greatly appreciate helping this noob
<king_pin> i gotta redo this cause now I am in shell and have no idea wtf shell is hahaha
<cdg> hola
<_EagleScreen_> hi
<anarki2004> not exactly "ubuntu" related, but how do I turn off the notifications of "such and such joined, such and such left"?
<balas> i sudo a supo apt-get upgrade  then i notice there are a good amounts of hits, and then a good number of misses   the misses look like this, and i'm certain its with a default sources.list  W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<_EagleScreen_> Ubuntu Live usb (32bits) and OpenSuse Live CD 32 bits cannot boot in my laptop since i have installed 4 GB of RAM, what happens?
<DasEi> anarki2004: pidgin ?
<anarki2004> DesEi: xchat
<DasEi> anarki2004: gt look myself, launching it
<anarki2004> DasEi: the conversations get lost in the noise
<DasEi> anarki2004: not  for me
<king_pin> i love dell's windows recovery
<anarki2004> i love scotch
<king_pin> on the rocks
<erUSUL> anarki2004: right click on the channel name
<anarki2004> ok
<anarki2004> hey
<Polysics> hello
<anarki2004> bingo
<anarki2004> durrr
<Polysics> is anyone using Festival, please?
<jad> anyone here used motion ?
<DasEi> anarki2004: can't find in the options/prfes, ask in #freenode, will be an irrsi like irc-command
<anarki2004> DasEi: erUSUL figured it out for me
<DasEi> nice
<anarki2004> DasEi: well told me where to click, i found it myself ;-)
<anarki2004> and suddenly, everything seems like its standing still...
<fishie> how to force remount of root partition as ro, filesystem is busy
<DasEi> anarki2004: re-trying for furthers.. I like to see when so.left, keeps me from ghost-talking, I use highlighting 'n sound to focus my conversations, so no crowd makes lossy
<DasEi> fishie: are you still in a mountdir of that device ?
<_EagleScreen_> hello
<anarki2004> DasEi: I have the highlighting when my name is used, but no audio
<_EagleScreen_> Linux Live CDs 32bits cannot boot in my laptop since I installed 4 GB of RAM, is it normally?
<fishie> well Das
<greerasu> hy
<fishie> its kinda hard to not be in /
<fishie> since everything else is mounted in it
<fishie> i just want to force remount of / as ro
<jakiw> How do I zip files?
<fishie> so i can perform damn fsck
<_UsUrPeR_> is there a modern version of preseed with a different name available?
<DasEi> fishie: that will only work by a reboot then, check your grubs recoverymode
<DasEi> fishie: you want to do a fs-check ?
<manas> When i am using internet explorer why does the browser turn dark after a few sec and then dissappear
<jakiw> How do I zip files?
<Nitsuga> _EagleScreen_, having 4GB of ram souldn't be a problem. Try using noacpi and nolapic in the F6 menu in the CD's boot menu
<Pici> fishie: sudo touch /forcefsck     then reboot
<Nitsuga> or use a 64-bit version of Ubuntu
<abhi_nav> jakiw: right click on them and select create archieves
<DasEi> !zip | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<soreau> manas: Because you are using the wrong browser
<soreau> manas: use firefox instead
<abhi_nav> he dont mean how to open zip files he means how to create zip files
<manas> i need internet explorer to take my classes online
<DasEi> !browser | manas
<ubottu> manas: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<fishie> but the thing is
<fishie> i want to force fsck
<fishie> with -f
<fishie> i want to get toa shell
<fishie> so i can do it myself
<FloodBot4> fishie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fishie> because otherwise its too complicated
<DasEi> ... chromium-browser, iceweasel.. , manas
<abhi_nav> !enter | fishie
<ubottu> fishie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fishie> ubottu suck my cock
<fishie> kthx
<_EagleScreen_> also arora
<_EagleScreen_> !arora
<manas> ok
<abhi_nav> !language | fishie
<ubottu> fishie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Soul_Sample> You forgot MIDORU
<fishie> fuckin jews
<DasEi> !language | fishie
<fishie> eat my shittle
<FloodBot4> fishie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> !ops | fishie
<ubottu> fishie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<king_pin> i am gonna go supersayan on this dell
<DasEi> thx, pici
<Kartagis> help! my usb hdd is not recognized, it's not even under /dev
<DasEi> Kartagis: sudo fdisk -l ?
<Kartagis> DasEi, doesn't show
<nibbler> Kartagis: after plugging it, what shows up in the comand dmesg (run in temrinal)
<DasEi> Kartagis: lsusb ?
<Kartagis> nibbler, http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/eM4M4y3D
<manas> when i am trying to boot windows xp
<DasEi> Kartagis: to put out of dmesg to a viewable file : dmesg > dmesg.txt && gedit dmesg.txt
<anarki2004> i can't seem to get more than one instance of ccsm to run simultaneously. is there a way to make this happen?
<Kartagis> DasEi, lsusb shows it
<nibbler> Kartagis: no more? thats not enough...
<manas> it says no hard disk drive found on the system
<DasEi> Kartagis: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Kartagis> nibbler, that's it
<DasEi> Kartagis:  pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<manas> why do u think so
<Ssmario>  Hi, i skiped the grub install step while installing debian on one of my partitions, i've also installed windows, what should i do in order to install grub ? i'm now under ubuntu 9.10 (liveCD)
<DasEi> Ssmario: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<[Nitsuga]> fishie, you can force a remount of / with Alt-Print Screen-U, but do that only if you know what you are doing
<[Nitsuga]> it will remount r/o
<DasEi> Kartagis: give url from trml here
<Ssmario> DasEi: thanks
<nibbler> Kartagis: seems like it does not recognize the mass storage adapter, u use default kernel?
<soreau> ! pm | manas
<ubottu> manas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kartagis> nibbler, yes
<Kartagis> I've to go now, bbl guys
<shyam_k> i have two rams one 512mb and 1gb both of same frequency (pc4800 and pc667 and dmidecode -t 17) says both are of 533mhz) now as i boot with both of them inserted on two slots on my intel d102ggc2 motherboard. it shows only 884mb of ram.. what should i do to get ~1.5gb of ram?
<DasEi> shyam_k: wrong channel, ask in #hardware
<shyam_k> already did.. waiting on both.. i thought there would be something os depended to "enable" something like double channel or whatever..
<shyam_k> memtest too said about 884 only though..
<shyam_k> hmm.. ok..
<jad> anyone here used motion ?
<koolhead11> hi all
<shyam_k> koolhead11: hi;-)
<Nitsuga> shyam_k, what does the POST message says?
<Nitsuga> if instead of the POST you say a logo at boot press tab to hide it
<Nitsuga> *you see
<mssever_> ypond
<zinox> ubuntu has not alsaconf so how i do to set up my sound card?
<Deeps> Hi, how do I increase the font size in ubuntu 9.10 for the whole system?
<Deeps> at 1920x1080 on the tv screen so far away, it's too small to read! :(
<DeathCrawler> my tty do not work. :(
<DasEi> !sound | zinox:
<ubottu> zinox:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dj_segfault> Deeps: System --> Preferences --> Appearance
<fran_xuloo> olaa
<zinox> ok
<DasEi> zinox:first thing I always do is install alsamixergui to see if the correct driver is loaded
<Deeps> dj_segfault: i looked there... oh, having looked again, i didnt see the fonts tab first time, it was too small ;) thank you!
<erUSUL> Deeps: system>preferences>appearance fonts tab
<Abu-3dnan> hello all
<DasEi> zinox: which soundcard  ?
<Ssmario> DasEi: in fact i want to install grub not grub2, i've also mounted the /proc /dev /sys and the debian partition, i then chrooted onto it. after typing grub-install /dev/sda i keep getting this error message: grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda3. Check your device.map
<abhifx> i have downloaded lucid daily and was trying to run wubi.... but it keeps on trying to download from the net. plz help me
<Deeps> erUSUL: yep, as i was just telling dj_segfault, i'd looked there but had missed the fonts tab (was too small to see!)
<Kenthree> is php 5.3.0 in apt somewhere or do I have to compile myself?
<DasEi> Ssmario: can also have grub, but as grub2 is default have to mention,:
<Deeps> erUSUL: anyway thank you too
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mssever> !grub2 > mssever
<ubottu> mssever, please see my private message
<zinox> Dasda, i installed oss4 so i had uninstall alsabase and now i did install alsabase  again but i don't knew that ubuntu has not alsaconf
<DasEi> !lucid | abhifx
<manas> I am sorry..
<ubottu> abhifx: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> abhifx: and I really don't like wubi
<zinox> my sound works fine in ubuntu. i just wanna know how set up it again
<Ssmario> DasEi: i dont want to restore grub because i've never installed grub before, i've just skiped this step while installing debian.
<abhifx> DasEi, its ok. i have my problem...
<autoclesis> what does this mean "puppy can run RAM only"
<autoclesis> why would you do that
<DasEi> Ssmario: you can use the links , provides same information (the restore... one), also there's #grub
<Ssmario> DasEi: ok i will check, thanks again
<DasEi> Ssmario: If you want to let's meet there, another way is super-grub-disk, google it , use a version below 1 (grub, not grub2) then
<vmarcetic> hello, I have zboard keyboard and my double v key is not working (w from virtual keyboard) can i add it (ascii) or smth
<Allucard> hi to all. i have i problem with ubuntu. i install the os trough windows and when i try to run it by rebooting and choosing ubuntu as os the screen goes black and does nothing until i shut him off
<davix> help, I've tried to install campcaster from repositories, but now my apt-get is broken :(
<mikebeecham> hi guys, I want to set up a VPN, but the 'add' button is greyed out in the connections managers?  Help?
<Allucard> can anyone help me???
<Ssmario> i typed grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1 and i get Error 15: File not found
<Pici> mikebeecham: You need to install the relevant package first.  What kind of VPN are you trying to connect to?
<manas> Can anyone help me with doing a dual boot
<mikebeecham> Pici: pptp
<athunye> Hello. I enabled the root account. Now, gui apps that require privileges won't accept neither the user nor the root password. Any ideas?
<DasEi> Allucard: a dualboot so ? not any errors shown ? tried to boot safemode ?
<DasEi> manas: ask
<manas> i am trying to install win xp
<manas> nd it says no hard disk drive found
<DasEi> manas: beside ubuntu as dualboot..
<manas> ya
<Ssmario> DasEi: should i just go ahead with root(hd0,3) 3 being /dev/sda3 then  setup(hd0)
<vmarcetic> anyone haves issues with keys not working... or can anyone tell me how bind double v to double v key on keyboard
<Allucard> yes dual boot, doesn't show any error and yes i tried safemode, live cd, live usb...
<hexem> hey guy's, just installed startx on ubuntu64 and getting "xsession: warning: xrdb command not found" do i need to install anything else?
<Deeps> hi, i have a ntfs partition on my ubuntu disk too. is it possible to have it automatically mount this disk at boottime too, rather than making me insert my password the first time i try to access the disk?
<Deeps> using ubuntu 9.10*
<Pici> mikebeecham: Install the network-manager-pptp package, you may need to restart network-manager service afterwards.
<PingFloyd> Ssmario: that would be sda4
<DasEi> manas: way to go 1) backup current mbr 2) shrink ubuntu  3) format or un-allocate to windows readable 4) re-write mbr 5) add xp to grub
<phh45> How to burn a DVD+RW with a Compal JFL92's drive CDDVDW SN-S082H in Karmic?
<PingFloyd> Ssmario: grub starts at 0 while the partitions start at 1
<wrwarwick> Is it possible to run compiz with Xinerama (Nvidia)?
<manas> Sir i am new to ubuntu, i dont knw how to do these
<Dr_Willis> phh45:  thers several cd/dvd burning softweare tools. I tend to use k3b theres gcombust and proberly others
<DasEi> Ssmario: I don't know your hd;; /dev/sda3 would be hd(0,2)
<Ssmario> PingFloyd: ok i see, should i just do root and setup, even if find /boot/grub/stage1 gave the Error 15: File not found ?
<mikebeecham> Pici: thanks
<vmarcetic> anyone knows about key binding in ubuntu???
<DasEi> !burn | phh45
<ubottu> phh45: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_Willis> vmarcetic:  ask a more specific question and see perhaps.
<PingFloyd> Ssmario: that's probably why it couldn't find the stage1
<PingFloyd> Ssmario: because of your root reference being off
<Allucard> DasEi: yes dual boot, doesn't show any error and yes i tried safemode, live cd, live usb and nothing worke
<Allucard> worked
<DasEi> manas: want a walktrough there ?
<manas> yes
<phh45> DasEi: Nautilus-CD-Burner and Brasero does not work.
<Ssmario> PingFloyd: in fact under /boot/grub there is nothing despite device.map
<Ssmario> no stage1
<DasEi> manas: k, I'm still busy with some background stuff here, I'll call your nick in 20 min then, k ?
<PingFloyd> Ssmario: current verison of ubuntu uses grub2
<manas> ok
<manas> thnk u
<vmarcetic> Dr_Willis: i have problems with w key, it doesn`t work (I`m writing from virtual keyboard)
<DasEi> phh45: k3b, gnomebaker and- I#ve got a license, thou trial is free nero did fine for me
<Ssmario> PingFloyd: ok i will try with an old liveCD
<DasEi> Allucard: if you boot a live cd, did you try to chroot in the sys ?
<Myrtti> athunye: you've basically "voided your warranty" of Ubuntu by enabling root account. was there a reason for doing it and could you consider reverting it?
<Allucard> DasEi: yes i tried everything
<PingFloyd> ubuntu doesn't have a warranty
<Allucard> DasEithe screen goes black all the time
<Allucard> DasEi: the screen goes black all the time
<DasEi> ;-), PingFloyd
<DasEi> Allucard: even if you try to boot a live ?
<autoclesis> !puppy
<Allucard> yes
<Dr_Willis> Allucard:  see #puppylinux
<Dr_Willis> :)
<autoclesis> !seamonkey
<DasEi> Allucard: so it's a hardware-related problem then
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<athunye> Myrtti: I just wanted to try it. Alread disabled it.
<DasEi> Allucard: pc specs ?
<Myrtti> athunye: and did the applications start to accept the user password as sudo password then?
<athunye> Myrtti: Yes.
<Myrtti> athunye: good. that's the expected behaviour
<Lord-Readman> what do people think of http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23594/ ?
<athunye> Myrtti: Thanks anyway.
<DasEi> Allucard: also did you verify your iso-downlaod and checked the cd by it's onboard-tool ? try cd on another box ?
<king_pin> ok so finally re-installed vista and then gonna try to install ubuntu again
<Lord-Readman> king_pin, you should try install ubuntu first so it is at the beginning of the disk
<Allucard> DasEi: ACPI x86-based PC, Mobile intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family, Processor intel core 2 duo t7100
<CoffeeIV> I have a new install of ubuntu, I install apache and mysql and php and etc, and did the a2enmod php5, but when I go to a php file in the browser it still tries to download it instead of running it
<Allucard> DasEi: what more do you need???
<DasEi> Allucard: so  ultracommon, then most likely cd or cdrom bad
<OerHeks> Lord-Readman, vista does not install as 2nd OS, it want's total control over HDD.
<DasEi> !md5 | Allucard
<ubottu> Allucard: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Lord-Readman> OerHeks, I will bare that in mind for the future then
<PingFloyd> using easybcd will make your dual boot life easier
<autoclesis> why would someone run a ram-only OS
<autoclesis> like puppy
<autoclesis> i don't get the usefulness of that
<Allucard> DasEi: they ship the cd to me and i have download a new iso from the website too
<autoclesis> dracula, do you know?
<OerHeks> after install, you can easy decrease the partition to install ubuntu, use the intergraded diskmanagment in vista. ( also for win7 )
<DasEi> Allucard: did the test on cd, too ?
<Lord-Readman> OerHeks, even if you create a partition for vista at the end of the disk? wont vista install their and then just reinstall grup to restore the MBR?
<Sh3r1ff> CoffeeIV: did you add "AddType text/html php" in your httpd.conf?
<OerHeks> something to do with the hidden partition with restore files.
<Sunight> Salut
<Allucard> DasEi: yes i tried it on my father laptop and it worked
<Sunight> j'aurais une question :s
<Xcell> why does my cdrom quit playing 5 mins after boot   ?
<DasEi> Allucard: faulty cd rom-drive ?!
<CoffeeIV> Sh3r1ff: thanks, checking . . .
<DasEi> !usb | Allucard
<Allucard> DasEi: tried that too and te problem stil remained
<k4rt33k> hey guys, not able to view hindi characters properly in the browser, any suggestions?
<Xcell> !cdrom
<Xcell> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> Allucard: wrong architecture, can't be it's a 64 sys, 32 would install, too
<adambuntu> hey guys what is a good audio manager with tagging that is good? im on karmic x64
<DasEi> Allucard: exotic g-card ?
<Jalel`> hello how can invite me in java channel
<robinle> Anyone have experience with enabling quota on ubuntu server 9.10??
<DasEi> !register | Jalel`
<ehabmostafa> hi
<Abu-3dnan> I have an ubuntu karmic, I want to make it boot to runlevel 3, what shuld I do?
<ubottu> Jalel`: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Allucard> DasEi: where do i confirm the architecture???
<ibuclaw> Allucard, of the OS? or the CPU chip? :)
<Allucard> DasEi: the card is the same as my father's
<Allucard> cpu
<DasEi> Allucard: c2d is 64, but 32 wouls also install, but you can't install 64 version on 32 hardware
<DasEi> would*
<jonzbcc> I'm trying to add files to my man path, can anyone tell me how they did it? I thought you just had to have this run at some point: MANPATH="$MANPATH:/new/path/to/add"   -- anyone know?
<ibuclaw> Allucard, lscpu
<Allucard> DasEi: ok
<mikebeecham> Pici: would you be able to help me further on setting a VPN up?  I have created a new connection, entered the server name, username and password, but the connection fails
<dotnetguru> hello, is it even possible to install linux within windows?
<jonzbcc> dotnetguru: yes -- with wubi or with virtual box
<ibuclaw> dotnetguru, look up VirtualBox
<arvind_khadri> !wubi | dotnetguru
<ubottu> dotnetguru: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<DasEi> Allucard: usb install didin't work ? how did you make it ?
<Abu-3dnan> I have an ubuntu karmic, I want to make it boot to runlevel 3, what shuld I do?
<ibuclaw> Abu-3dnan, runlevel 2-5 are all the same runlevels.
<Allucard> usb i only tried live
<DasEi> Abu-3dnan: sudo init 3
<Allucard> DasEi: usb i only tried live
<DasEi> Allucard: verified stick is running on another box ?
<jonzbcc> ibuclaw: DasEi do you know how to cahgne the run level permanently for every reboot? (I've always wanted to know, myself)
<Abu-3dnan> DasEi, i need to do it from grub
<Allucard> DasEi: what???
<Pici> mikebeecham: I'm sorry, I have very little experience connecting to vpns.  I had a similar problem getting the 'add' button to appear for my employer's cisco vpn, so I knew there was an additional package that needed to be installed.
<asdrubaleee> salve a tutti
<DasEi> Allucard: did you try the usb on another pc ?
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, old Linux systems used /etc/inittab
<Pici> !it | asdrubaleee
<ubottu> asdrubaleee: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<robinle> Anyone have some experience with quota on karmic? My root partition seems to be mounted as ext2 but fstab says it's supposed to be ext3??
<Allucard> right know i don't remenber
<jonzbcc> ibuclaw: so I take it we'd be fiddling with upstart or something?
<DasEi> jonzbcc: it's rc.d, I think
<Allucard> DasEi: right know i don't remenber
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, actually - I lie - several systems still use inittab today :)
<wrwarwick> Any one good with getting compiz to work?
<jonzbcc> ibuclaw: yes, there are quite a few (upstart's rather new)
<mikebeecham> Pici: thanks anyway!
<erUSUL> robinle: check « cat /proc/mounts »
<jonzbcc> DasEi: I thought rc.d was a BSD style thing?
<rethus> if i start my desktop, i have first do go to firestarter and click on "Start Firewall" ... if i didn't do so, i have no internet connection... this wasn't before i try out guarddog... can anybody tell me where the problem could be?
<Xcell> this is ridiculous  , why does the cdrom quit playing and or seeing cd 5 mins after boot, and fstab is ok, what causes this  ?
<mikebeecham> is there anyone here who would be able to help me set up a VPN on Karmic?  I have experiencing connection  issues
<DasEi> Allucard: looks to me like a faulty cdrom, and usb-lives need some practice to be set up properly, you can use unetbooting from windows , md5sum the iso, then check stick on another box, re.try
<robinle> erUSUL: /dev/root / ext2 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<DasEi> jonzbcc: linux is very familiar
<erUSUL> robinle: post your fstab ...
<wasutton3_> is there a relatively easy way to turn a logfile into a webpage?
<jonzbcc> does anyone have experience with adding to their manpath??
<Allucard> DasEi: ok i will try that
<rethus>  if i start my desktop, i have first do go to firestarter and click on "Start Firewall" ... if i didn't do so, i have no internet connection... this wasn't before i try out guarddog... can anybody tell me where the problem could be?
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: you could just serve that file. or if you're not too huge on security (maybe its an intranet) you can just symlink to the file from inside of your webroot
<robinle> erUSUL: /dev/xvda2      /             ext3     defaults,errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0 0
<robinle> proc            /proc         proc     defaults                   0 0
<robinle> devpts          /dev/pts      devpts   gid=5,mode=620             0 0
<Abu-3dnan> DasEi, how can I tell ubuntu not to run X on boot time?
<robinle> I only added "usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0"
<Dr_Willis> Abu-3dnan:  disable the gdm service
<jonzbcc> Abu-3dnan: it doesn't run X (unless its a live CD) -- it runs XDM (a login manager)
<Pici> Abu-3dnan: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: will it constantly update? or will it just be a static page that i will have to reload?
<erUSUL> robinle: very weird ... what type of device is /dev/xvda2 ?
<Abu-3dnan> ty all
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, had a quick look, Debian uses /etc/init.d/rc to control runlevel scripts. Ubuntu uses /etc/init/rc.conf to interface to it.
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: well, I suggestd two separate options. which one are you talking about?
<Dr_Willis> I think 9.10 uses Upstart to start GDM.
<robinle> erUSUL: well it's a virtual disk in a XEN vps
<DasEi> Abu-3dnan: boot safemode
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, but how these scripts get started in the first place is done by /sbin/init
<DasEi> Abu-3dnan: or permanently remove gdm
<ibuclaw> (which is started by the Linux kernel itself)
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: i think i would encounter the same problem with either
<jonzbcc> ibuclaw: (you meant _used_ rc.conf?)
<jonzbcc> !symlink | jonzbcc
<ubottu> jonzbcc, please see my private message
<erUSUL> robinle: ok; really dunno what can be the problem. i would check boot up messages if possible
<robinle> erUSUL: I've only got remote access
<robinle> are these logged?
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, _uses_ - the rc.conf is part of upstart's interface
<DasEi> mana ?
<erUSUL> robinle: check /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<arvind_khadri> robinle, yes, /var/log/syslog
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: (i was testing if the bot could tell you about symlinks) -- sym links are like shortcuts to the actual file. so you if you add a symlink inside of your webroot (that points to the actual log file) then its the _actual_ file -- there is not updating it.
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: i know, but what i want is like a live feed on the web page without having to reboot
<wasutton3_> *refresh
<ZykoticK9> Abu-3dnan, if you are using Karmic and want to disable GDM from starting you can use "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled" - to undo just reverse
<jonzbcc> ibuclaw: hmm, I don't see an rc.conf on this machine, lol
<Jalel`> hello how can invite me in java channel
<robinle> alright let's have a look
<DasEi> manas ?
<Pici> !register | Jalel` you must be registered to join ##java
<ubottu> Jalel` you must be registered to join ##java: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<DasEi> Jalel`: is your nick registered ?
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: that's an ajaxy-ish sounding feature. (not really -- i take that back) -- you'd simply need a (and this is my hack -- maybe there's a better way) - a tiny bit of javascript on page to reload the particular section in the html document every x-seconds (10/15 w/e)
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, in /etc/init directory? :)
<Jalel`> yes it's registred
<peppo> hi. is anyone building epiphany-webkit 2.29x for jaunty?
<robinle> Feb 23 09:55:25 vps445 kernel: EXT2-fs warning (device xvda2): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2
<robinle> Feb 23 09:55:25 vps445 kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 202:2.
<DasEi> Jalel`: /join ##java
<jonzbcc> ibuclaw: oh, I thought you said /etc/init.d/ (this is a nastily hektic forum) -- did I spell hectic right?
<erUSUL> !register | Jalel`
<ubottu> Jalel`: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mikebeecham> I am seeing "connection failed" error messages when trying to set up a VPN...can anyone help?
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: thats what i was thinking too, seems to be a little bit easier to manage than a completely different program
<DasEi> manas ?
<robinle> erUSUL or arvind_khadri : any idea what might be causing this?
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: you should read up on symlinking though -- its fairly unsafe. a better way would be to have a "tmp_copy_log" sitting in side the web root, and that tmp file would be overwritten frequently by a cronned script (a _very_ simple script) that just cats the contents of the original log into the temp
<arvind_khadri> robinle, has the fs on xvda properly setup ? try running a fsck on it, and then mount
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, no probs. Here is a more indepth link for you :) http://snow.nl/dist/xhtmlc/ch02.html
<arvind_khadri> !vpn > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<jonzbcc> ibuclaw: thanks :)
<arvind_khadri> !vpn | mikebeecham , does that help ??
<ubottu> mikebeecham , does that help ??: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<manas> hi dasie
<robinle> arvind_khadri: I should probably unmount it first then?
<arvind_khadri> robinle, yeah...
<Jalel`> I need an invitation for java channél thinks;)
<ibuclaw> jonzbcc, that describes the boot process down to which Linux source file is being used - from the Linux kernel forking the 'init' appliation, the rest is distribution specific (ie: upstart, rc, inittab, etc) ;)
<manas> sorry.. are you there
<DasEi> manas: yep, third try worked
<jonzbcc> manpaths -- anyone have experience with manpaths -- i'd like to add to mine, but its not working. (sorry for those who've already read this, i'm hoping some new ppl are in this channel now)
<manas> Ok sorry for that
<manas> where do i start
<DasEi> manas: let's meet in #grub, less crowded, better specialized there
<manas> wht is # grub
<DasEi> manas: /j #grub in your messenger
<jonzbcc> can anyone suggest another general purpose linux channel?
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: i was instead planning on just having a cron job copy/ overwrite the file every minute or so
<DasEi> jonzbcc: ##linux
<jonzbcc> DasEi: -- i feel dumb now
<DasEi> nah,
<robinle> arvind_khadri: it's not letting me unmount since a bunch of services are running of it
<greenfuji> can someone tell me how to check if something was blocking one computer from seeing another and hence not being able to remote desktop to it?
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: right, that's what I just said
<manas> how to log into that
<robinle> anyway to force unmount it and kill everything but openssh?
<manas> do you have gmail
<DasEi> manas: /j #grub in your messenger
<arvind_khadri> robinle, is it a root device on the other machine?
<robinle> it's the root device of this vps, however I have no access outside of the vps
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: i see. i got about a billion lines flying past me here
<jonzbcc>  wasutton3_ :) hope it works for you
<arvind_khadri> robinle, just restart the machine, before doing that just do << touch /forcefsck >>
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: actually, new thought: instead of burdening your machine with a constant cron (when people might not even be visiting the web page) -- you can make a plain html doc, with a frame inside of it -- have the frame inside be an actual php doc in the same directory. Now, the outter frame will have javscript that will reload the php doc inside the frame every x seconds. this way all the fetching/copying/pasting is done by a php doc -- a
<Allucard> DasEi: sorry about that i run out of battery
<robinle> okay thx, any idea how long it will take on a 1.5 gig partition?
<arvind_khadri> robinle, lol, maybe few mins, depends it is clean or not :)
<robinle> arvind_khadri: it's fresh as a daisy, OS has been installe about 2 hours ago :)
<arvind_khadri> robinle, then its just a matter of few mins, neways it all depends...
<king_pin> whats a good tool to do low level format
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: its only going to be me viewing it (my school has an ultra restrictive firewall which i cant even vnc with)
<ibuclaw> king_pin, partition format? fdisk.
<king_pin> i am just trying to format my dell completely and start from scratch
<jonzbcc> wasutton3_: right, so -- only you, why have a cron constantly running for one viewer
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: that sounds significantly easier. my coworkers ought to be able to help
<wasutton3_> jonzbcc: true
<jonathan_> hello! I'm using kubuntu but I think it's the same for ubuntu: Do you know a nice tutorial about how to setup apache and mysql to run a website on the local server? I need PHP,MySql and PhpMyAdmin... I've read that using lampp is useless with the packages provided by the ubuntu team. thanks in advance! :)
<arvind_khadri> king_pin, cfdisk ...
<Laa_mas_Guapa> OLaaa
<Laa_mas_Guapa> hola
<wasutton3_> jonathan_: google is your friend
<phh45> DasEi: gnome-baker crashed many times. Growisofs failed with i/o-error (okey, the iso was larger than 4 GB). But in the mean time I was _quick enough_ to hit burn button in Nautilus iso-burning (I had burned a couple of isos to my disk for testing purposes) after inserting again and again the DVD+RW. Very good trick! :)
<erUSUL> !es | Laa_mas_Guapa
<ubottu> Laa_mas_Guapa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ibuclaw> king_pin, if security is not of the essence. fdisk should do to setup the partition table. Then you can use mkfs to format the partition into the filesystem you want.
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: using lamp probably isn't useless - but its uber easy, here's the tutorial: go to synaptic package manager
<jonathan_> yes i know
<ibuclaw> king_pin, if you prefer easy - use gparted instead.
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: then check off "install" for the following packages: 'mysql-server' 'php5' 'apache2' 'phpmyadmin' -- during the install process you'll be asked questions (primarily what psasword you'd like to use) -- that's it.
<robinle> arvind_khadri: it might have just died on me :D
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: then you can go to your web browser and type: http://localhost/ and you should get a, "it works!" page. if so, you can find that html document in /var/www/index.html
<arvind_khadri> robinle, hahaha, what happened?
<jonathan_> yes I've got all the packages and the things you said, but i need some infos on how to configure (mainly apache) the server now.
<robinle> well my vps panel says it's powerd up
<jonathan_> aah ok.
<robinle> however ssh is dead
<robinle> refused connection
<jonathan_> could you tell me please, where the config file for apache lies? I mean where i can configure the default path to the web-directory?
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: so you're serving okay right now? -- to configure apache you can edit the files in /etc/apache2 (primarily apache.conf file) -- and also play with modules for apache with: a2enmod
<arvind_khadri> robinle, yeah it will be dead :) you need to wait till the system goes up :) ...be patient
<jonathan_> thank you very much :)
<gregg> hi all - WEIRD problem here. I run ubuntu karmic as a media server where all my mp3's are, the locale is en_DK.UTF-8 - right now I'm on my Kubuntu karmic laptop, same locale as the server, but samba'ing to my mp3 folder shows question marks instead of utf-8 characters. Any idea what the problem could be?
<robinle> arvind_khadri: you think it will recover from this?
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: this is always been my best resource, the actual apache documentation: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/configuring.html
<arvind_khadri> robinle, just a guess...not sure...
<robinle> hehe okay, I'll give it some time :)
<ibuclaw> robinle, can the server be pinged ?
<erUSUL> gregg: probably samba is messing things up. see what options are used to mount/export the samba shares ?
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: i missed your question before, in order to configure the default path, I usually do the following (but you should backup these files first, as I do this purely as something i figured out, not because I ever read it was the right wayto do it) -- :
<robinle> arvind_khadri: ooh it does respond to ping
<gregg> erUSUL: hmmm just mount -t cifs
<arvind_khadri> robinle, yeah, but the ssh service needs to be up to connect to it...
<gregg> erUSUL: that's probably bad, right? ;)
<erUSUL> gregg: probably you need to pass an apropiate nls option
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: I go to /etc/apache2 then I run: grep -ir 'var/www' ./*    -- this will should you all the occurances of the string "var/www" in all the available config files. then you can edit those files with your favorite editor (eg.: gksu gedit ./apache2.conf, or sudo vi ./apache2.conf) -- then use your editor to replace all the instances of /var/www with /your/new/path -- remember BACKUP these files before you edit them (maybe, simply copy 
<mattish> hello
<gregg> erUSUL: sounds about right - you know what I need to do off the top of your head while i'm googling? ;)
<jonzbcc> jonathan_: finally, you have to restart apache for the effects to take place, so type: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mattish> Daft question, I dont appear to have a /dev/ entry for my parellel port :| not sure why
<badkarma13> hi all
<jonathan_> thank you, i have to restart my system so also goodbye...
<jonathan_> and thanks again ;)
<mattish> the lp and parport modules are loaded but no device?
<erUSUL> gregg: i checked the mount.cifs man page can not find such ptions...
<arvind_khadri> mattish, they are created dynamically i guess....udev :)
<mattish> wonder why it hasnt created one then ? :|
<DeathCrawler> my ctrl+alt+fn dont work, what can do?
<autoclesis> what is the point of a ram-only distro like puppy
<mattish> is it just /dev/port ?
<erUSUL> autoclesis: puppy can be installed
<autoclesis> so it's 'lightness' is the appeal ?
<ubuntufreak> #lugradio
<erUSUL> mattish: /dev/lp0
<autoclesis> its
<autoclesis> TY erusul
<gregg> erUSUL: it's ok - i think i need to check out my smb.conf - the problem might be there
<robinle> arvind_khadri: still dead, I'll force reboot it though the CP
<erUSUL> gregg: ok; good luck. im not samba expert myself :)
<Staapaavandski> How can I see if my wifi card is installed?
<cordor> hdparm -tT readings is lot slower in ubuntu than qpartd cd
<Noooo> Help me :( i'm getting these errors on one of my mounted NTFS externals ''Error removing file: Input/output error'' .......  error only appears in the main folder if i try to change the folders, but if i double click a folder, i can do all sort of changes there. Tried to unmount, restart, etc. Nothing. Is my disk failing ? :((((
<badkarma13> can anyone tell me if i can setup a domain server for win 7 with ubuntu server edition?
<cordor> how do it fix it?
<erUSUL> Staapaavandski: do a wlan0 appears on your « iwconfig » output
<arvind_khadri> robinle, ok
<gregg> erUSUL: neither am i ;)
<meganerd> Noooo: yes the disk is failing
<mattish> erUSUL, I have no /dev/lp0 :(
<Noooo> But it's one year old meganerd .... what should i do ?
<Staapaavandski> erUSUL: Yes, with a lot of info....
<erUSUL> mattish: /dev/parport0 ?
<mattish> nope :(!
<erUSUL> Staapaavandski: then the wifi card is up and running
<meganerd> Noooo: it does not matter how old the drive is
<Staapaavandski> erUSUL: Ok, thanks....
<seanbrystone> how would i autostart a .sh script at log in?
<mattish> erUSUL, I dont appear to have a device, I know the device has one, as in the standard install of linux it has a /dev/parport0
<mattish> but under ubuntu i dont get a parport device in /dev :(
<erUSUL> mattish: sudo modprobe parport
<erUSUL> mattish: is for a printer?
<mattish> its for an lcd
<robinle> arvind_khadri: It's dead as a rock, I'm talking to my vps provider to see if they can fix the XEN image, because even after a fresh OS reload it seems to be doing this.
<meganerd> Noooo: it could be just a corrupt file system, you may wish to install ntfsprogs so that you can run ntfsfix on the partitiion
<mattish> and parport lp and ppdev are loaded
<Noooo> ok thanks
<arvind_khadri> seanbrystone, put it in /etc/rc.local
<erUSUL> mattish: check « dmesg » for errors
<Staapaavandski> erUSUL: Erm....do you like know of a site, or have some guidance on connecting to a wifi network? I cant connect. There is no problem with Windows connecting. BTW should the DHCP server be on a router or access point, what's best?
<arvind_khadri> robinle, thats pretty bad...good luck anyways :)
<erUSUL> mattish: maybe reloading the driver « sudo modprobe -r parport && sudo modprobe parport »
<mattish> tried that, no errors in dmesg, just the 2 instances of starting the modules
<robinle> arvind_khadri: yeah it is, thanks for helping me out anyway!
<meganerd> Noooo: what I would do is back up all of the data that I could, then use dd to write all zeros to the drive.  Then you partition and format again.
<arvind_khadri> robinle, np...
<erUSUL> Staapaavandski: do you see the network manager icon in your up right corner ? it should be tw mini monitors or something like that as icon
<koskov> pop quiz.. any helpful with bash? "for i in Library/*/*.rar ; do echo $ i ;unrar e $i ;done" this works,  but all but a few has a filename with space in it and then i get a error msg no files to extract blabla.
<Staapaavandski> erUSUL: Yes....I'v typed the SSID and password in, but no connection....
<Noooo> thank you meganerd i'll see what i can do
<erUSUL> Staapaavandski: click on it (single left click) to see aviable networks
<koskov> So any fast way to replace all spaces withing one catalog and it's sub dirs?
<erUSUL> koskov: spaces in filename ?
<meganerd> koskov: use quotes around the Library part
<Staapaavandski> erUSUL: My network is hidden...
<dannte> hello
<erUSUL> Staapaavandski: ahh ok. never dealed with a hidden network...
<foobar> Hi everybody!
<Staapaavandski> erUSUL: Hehe, ok.....thanks anyway....maybe I'll find something to read on it....
<seanbrystone> arvind_khadri, ok thanks, sorry i was distracted and didnt see your message :)
<meganerd> Staapaavandski: what does iwconfig say?  Also, hidden networks are never really hidden.
<arvind_khadri> badkarma13, was your question about domain answered?
<koskov> erUSUL, yes, spaces in file names. Replace all with _ or . instead
<owner> hey guys do you know where new modules are located? I thought it was /lib/modules/$KERNEL/updates/dkms but apparently fglrx isn't there
<mattish> hehe
<hl_99> hey there, can i backup my whole ubuntu system, format my hdd and then put the backup on a partition so thats the original system runs again with all its settings and programs installed and working?
<foobar> anyone knows how to use dlink dwa-120 in ubuntu?
<mattish> needed to modprobe parport_pc
<koskov> within that %#%& library catalog :)
<javi> ola
<arvind_khadri> seanbrystone, iirc, thats a dirty fix, there is another place where you can put it...but not able to remember where
<mattish> have a device now, thanks for your help erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> mattish: no problem
<SwedeMike> hl_99: that's not easy, no. why do you want to format?
<mattish> whats the difference between parport and parport_pc ?
<Younder> hl_99, yes
<meganerd> koskov: there is no need to replace the spaces with another character, simply put quotes around the Library/*/*.rar part
<badkarma13> no arvind
<Younder> hl_99, but it is a bit drastic, normally seperate user partion from system partion and just restore the user partion
<arvind_khadri> badkarma13, ok, domain as in a DNS?
<Staapaavandski> meganerd: Erm, there are like 8 lines, I don't want to flood....erm Top line: IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"" --- 2nd line: Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated --- and then there is some Rx/Tx info
<TwoPointOh> hullo!
<meganerd> the access point not associated line is the one I was interested in
<arvind_khadri> !backup | hl_99
<owner> how can I build a module with dkms?
<ubottu> hl_99: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<koskov> meganerd, like so? for i in "Library/*/*.rar" ; do echo $ i ;unrar e $i ;done   ? Tried that
<badkarma13> yes and i want to setup a Active Directory too
<sejongpa_> f
<arvind_khadri> badkarma13, ok, for an AD use samba + ldap / kerberos , depending upon your needs
<Younder> hl_99, for dump to work you need a ext3 file system on the backup media
<koskov> no files to extract :) Same command without and it takes only the files without a space
<sejongpa_> ddddd
<Staapaavandski> Should the DHCP server be on a router or access point, what's best?
<TwoPointOh> does anyone know of a good open source POS system that's not openbravo?
<erUSUL> koskov: for f in folder/*; do mv -- "$f" "${f// /_}"; done. if you have to recurse you may want to use find
<meganerd> Staapaavandski: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Staapaavandski> meganerd: Erm, there are like 8 lines, I don't want to flood....erm Top line: IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"" --- 2nd line: Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated --- and then there is some Rx/Tx info ------------ did you get that?
<Staapaavandski> meganerd: 9.10
<pyJack> something is hogging my disk space
<pyJack> is there anyway to find where all the space went?
<blakkheim> pyJack: install gdmap
<pyJack> is gdmap command line?
<blakkheim> pyJack: unfortunately no
<meganerd> koskov: I usually use find for this situation: "find /path/to/Library \*.rar -exec unrar \{\} \;"
<erUSUL> pyJack: us aplications>accesories>disk use analizer
<pyJack> blakkheim: I'm running a server... and it is really a pain :(
<meganerd> koskov: you may need to put quotes around the path part if there are spaces in the file names and or directories
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<blakkheim> pyJack: i understand, i'm not sure what cli app has the same ability
<sejongpa_> exit
<arvind_khadri> badkarma13, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dns.html this would guide you in setting up a DNS
<meganerd> pyJack: try installing filelight, it is pretty awesome for tracking down disk usage
<sejongpa_> how to quit
<pyJack> meganerd: does it work on command line?
<DasEi> sejongpa_: irc ?
<blakkheim> sejongpa_: /quit
<ZykoticK9> pyJack, you might want to start by checking your logs folder "du -sh /var/log/"
<meganerd> pyJack: du -Pacmx /path/to/check |-sort -g
<sejongpa_> oh thankyou DasEi, blakkheim
<meganerd> pyJack: du -Pacmx /path/to/check/. |-sort -g
<pyJack> meganerd: is that to order file by size inside a folder? thanks!
<meganerd> pyJack: sorry slight syntax correction, the second one includes hidden files and folders, it displays in megabytes so that it is easy to sort
<hl_99> i want to format because i want a parallel windows system on another partition
<meganerd> pyJack: what I do is I have an alias defined since I use so often
<pyJack> meganerd: command -sort not found
<pyJack> meganerd: thank you very much
<Shazam> hl_99: why would you need to format to do that? if you have unused disk space, you can shrink your current partition to make room, and install windows in that empty partition
<ZykoticK9> pyJack, "... | sort -g"
<meganerd> pyJack: one more change, I usually throw in a max-depth=1
<hl_99> i dont have unused diskspace unfortunately
<jonathan_> hello again! I have apache2 now running and loading the site from /home/username/Server. That is very nice :) But I can't manage to get phpmyadmin working. the package is installed, but when I try to go to "http://localhost/phpmyadmin", I get an 404 error. any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<karma> is there a way to make a Active Directory server so i wouldnt have to use a win server?
<arvind_khadri> karma, yeah i told you about it
<cdw32> hello all, I am having a problem with some dependencies when i do a upgrade check through upgrade manager....any suggestions?
<pyJack> meganerd: the number on the left is Kb right? or Mb? I have a list, last one having the largest number
<meganerd> karma: AD is proprietary, you could use samba for an authentication server, but you would be using NT4 style domains
<pyJack> ZykoticK9: thanks that worked
<meganerd> pyJack: the -m paramenter forces MiB
<adifire> cdw32, what r the depend..
<meganerd> so a 10kb file will display as 1 Mb
<Noooo> What was that command to list all the files and folders on a drive straight to a .txt file? ... my console can't display all the contents of ls -R
<meganerd> Noooo: use > /path/to/text.txt
<pyJack> meganerd: found the problem! nohup made a 11Gb output file...
<meganerd> Noooo: you put that at the end
<mod> Hi all, I'm installing 9.10 on an external drive to test it out.  The internal drive on this box currently has an only version of centos, but I'm not read to trash it.  If I go through the manual partitioner, and set these drives to be mounted (but not formatted etc), will anything at all happen to these drives, like with labelling, etc, that might cause it to not be able to boot from centos again?
<LateralForce> meganerd, > is like | to a txt file?
<meganerd> pyJack: ah, nohup... had that exact issue in the past.  I use screen whenever possible
<mod> sorry, "an old version"
<cdw32> adifire: give me on second to pull it back up
<Noooo> meganerd, like ls -R /path/to/text.txt ?? tried this and it doesn't do anything, even after i manual create the .txt
<meganerd> LateralForce: it will send the output to a text file, if you want stdout and stderr to the same file, use 2>&1 then > to a file name
<pyJack> meganerd: screen lets you interact with the app and leaves it running with no interruptions after command line close?
<erUSUL> Noooo: ls -R directory/ > /path/to/listingtxt
<Noooo> ohhh >
<netbyte> Noooo, find /path > all_files.txt
<meganerd> pyJack: screen is simply awesome.  Yes, it leaves the app running as is.
<pyJack> meganerd: was looking for something to run some cron jobs on the server, I'm kind of new to it tbh
<cdw32> adifire: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382384/
<pyJack> meganerd: if I remember right, you can also log back into the instance right?
<adambuntu> hey guys, why doesnt the command sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty work? I am getting nothing installed... my atheros drivers suck in 9.10
<cdw32> adifire: i hope that helps
<meganerd> pyJack: np.  I was new at this once.  discovering screen was a big aha moment
<meganerd> pyJack: yes
<mod> adambuntu, that worked for me
<adambuntu> ?
<adifire> cdw32, wil check it out..
<adambuntu> mod, weird
<Red_HamsterX> Discovering screen changed my life.
<pyJack> meganerd: haha thank you so much for bringing this up man!
<meganerd> pyJack: a lot of people use this keep irssi irc client running on a machine somewhere, then ssh in to resume
<cdw32> adifire: thanks
<adambuntu> can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<Shazam> Trying to get my microphone working. In alsamixer, the [Capture] section has Captur LR in red, and I can't raise the volume. camera works directly through flash.
<mod> adambuntu, used for the atheros on my hp mini ... if you have no more info i'm not sure no one can help
<meganerd> pyJack: it is one of the single best utilities around.  That is not being dramtic, it seems simple but I use it every day.
<mod> argh gotta go
<adifire> cdw32, u wer tryin to update chrome?
<arvind_khadri> adambuntu, as it is only linux-backport-modules
<hdpb> I have lost video in skype.  webcam shows up, but nothing happens when i hit the "test" button
<philsf> adambuntu, try apt-cache policy <pkg> and pastebin the result
<cdw32> adifire: i dl chrome, and i think the computer was trying to when the update manager started.
<meganerd> pyJack: you don't need it to run cron jobs though, unless you want the app started by cron to be persistant and interactive later on
<adifire> cdw32, hmmm...i did the same update sometime ago..it workd fine..
<pyJack> meganerd: thanks that's great, I'm gonna look for some tutorials or some info on it
<cdw32> adifire: i have always had update issues...i think its the lts version i have
<manas> Hi can anyone help me with installing win xp
<adifire> cdw32, hmmm...but here it's server issue..
<cdw32> adifire: i even looked to see if the package was broken, but nothing was listed
<adambuntu> philsf, im getting unable to find package
<adifire> manas, this is ubuntu group..
<DasEi> df -h | pastebinit doesn't work, apart from the uncortable way by piping in a textfile can be pasted then, a more elegant way ?
<pyJack> meganerd: it's not really a cron job, it's a really long script which takes between 5-8hours, and I might want to log in to check on the output
<meganerd> pyJack: you can do some funky things with it.  THere are some good tutorials on custom .screenrc files.  You can have a status bar multiple tab like windows.  All round awesome
<arvind_khadri> manas, maybe in #windows
<cdw32> adifire: do you think i might have to software sources wrong?
<philsf> adambuntu, then you have the wrong package name
<gregg> anyone here good at scripting init.d startup scripts? I want some dirs to mount at startup with a script, but... I suck ;)
<adifire> cdw32, try reinstallin the packages again..
<manas> i just need internet explorer to work in ubuntu
<manas> is that possible
<pyJack> meganerd: do you think there might be a web gui? haha
<adambuntu> philsf, ?
<arvind_khadri> gregg, whats wrong with fstab ??
<meganerd> pyJack: not that I am aware of
<cdw32> adifire: throught the chrome website or throught package manager
<meganerd> pyJack: though webmin has an ssh client
<adambuntu> philsf, sudo apt-cache policy linux-backport-modules
<DasEi> gregg: not too good at it, but you don't mount dirs, you create dirs and mount partitions (ftab)
<gregg> arvind_khadri: I'm on wireless, and fstab was mounting things before my netword was up and running
<DasEi> fstab*
<adifire> cdw32, through package mngr.
<rethus> if i start my desktop, i have first do go to firestarter and click on "Start Firewall" ... if i didn't do so, i have no internet connection... this wasn't before i try out guarddog... can anybody tell me where the problem could be?
<djhash> manas: there is an extension for firefox (forgot its name) that simulates IE. Give that a try.
<cdw32> adifire: thanks ill try it out, im not very good with it though...
<gregg> DasEi: tried fstab, didn't work because i'm on wireless
<ftab> DasEi, it's not ftab but fstab :-) you pinged me by typing that.
<cdw32> adifire: is it ok to come back with any problems
<gregg> lol
<pyJack> meganerd: it does? I'm on it right now... that's 3 helpful hands you have given me!
<adifire> cdw32, feel free..
<VCoolio> djhash: user agent switcher?
<adambuntu> philsf, also, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<koskov> what's a .lit file?
<adifire> cdw32, u kno how to do it right?
<meganerd> I try
<philsf> koskov, an e-book format
<gregg> let's rephrase then ;) - anyone here good at scripting init.d startup scripts? I want some remote dirs to mount at startup with a script, but... I suck ;)
<meganerd> pyJack: gotta run for now, best of luck
<koskov> ah, thx
<pyJack> meganerd: thanks man, you have been mega-helpful haha
<Uby> hi all :)
<adambuntu> philsf, let me install amarok... weird
<djhash> VCoolio: not really, it also renders webpages to look as if they're loaded by IE. Helps if the webdev uses proprietery IE tags.
<DasEi> ftab:sorry, have already corrected above
<cdw32> adifire: i just need to find google chrome in the package manager
<adambuntu> philsf, can you use backports to jaunty in 9.10 x64?
<rethus> if i start my desktop, i have first do go to firestarter and click on "Start Firewall" ... if i didn't do so, i have no internet connection... this wasn't before i try out guarddog... can anybody tell me where the problem could be?
<philsf> adambuntu, dunno, I use karmic
<nowonmai> gregg: what sort of mount is it? NFS? local?
<adifire> cdw32, not exactly...u said u r doin the update right?
<rethus> before network working without starting firesarter
<adambuntu> philsf, yea, karmic is 9.10 right or 9.04?
<DasEi> gregg: has nothing to do with each other, mounting / network, or are you talking networkshares ?
<gregg> nowonmai: smb using cifs
<philsf> 9.10
<philsf> adambuntu 9.10
<benjas> Hello all, problem wrong place to ask but in Wine some programs display rough edges on the fonts, anybody know of a way to correct this. Sorry in advanced if this is the wrong place to ask, but I have had no luck through google.
<adambuntu> philsf, are you using x64?
<philsf> adambuntu, no, x86
<gosafeguard> I am new to ubuntu and looking for help on evolution can anyone help me
<adambuntu> ....
<gregg> nowonmai: i've got the mount commands working perfectly, i just don't know how to translate them into a script
<philsf> !ask | gosafeguard
<ubottu> gosafeguard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<autoclesis> !dubuntu
<resno1> for some reason the nic on my desktop has disappeared. what can i do to find the reason?
<ZykoticK9> benjas, if you don't get an answer here you might want to ask in ##winehq as well
<philsf> adambuntu, what are you trying exactly?
<nowonmai> gregg: just put them into a file located in /etc/init.d
<benjas> ZykoticK9, thank you.
<nowonmai> gregg: make the file executable and link to rc.5
<gregg> nowonmai: link to rc.5?
<jonathan_> Is it better for phpmyadmin to connect via a local socket to mysql or via tcp/ip?
<gregg> nowonmai: how do i do that?
<gosafeguard> is there any way that I can link a email to a contact like i could in outlook.  I am trying to organize all my emails so that they can be found quickly per contact
<gregg> nowonmai: and should i put #!/bin/bash at the top of the file?
<cdw32> adifire: i dl the current version of chrome for my version of ubuntu, i think, then the update manger was saying today that my update information was out of date this morning...
<adifire> cdw32, ok...
<adifire> cdw32, so u updated..
<nowonmai> gregg: yup, then sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/smb-mounter /etc/rc5.d/99smb-mounter
<cdw32> adifire: sure, but the update wont comlete..i went from whatever the the basic internet rowser was to chrome
<sigger> Forgot my password on my ubuntu laptop.  How can I recover or change please?
<rethus> is there a why du adjust color of images with batch-job
<sigger> maybe boot with live cd, mount the drive and change shadow or some such?
<gregg> nowonmai: that seems too easy lol
<gosafeguard> is there a preferred csm program that i can also get emails in
<resno1> sigger: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<adifire> cdw32, mayb it's d prob with googl server..
<sigger> thx resno1
<cdw32> adifire: maybe
<resno1> np
<adifire> cdw32, try reinstallin chrome n c..
<adifire> cdw32, chrome's workin rite?
<cdw32> adifire: i am trying uninstall chrome now
<adifire> cdw32, COOL..
<adambuntu> philsf, i have an atheros 9285 card that is intermittent with the built in driver from ubuntu 9.10. i tried wicd, but no better. i just keep randomly dropping. so, i want to use the backports to get my wireless consistent...
<cdw32> adifire: i cant seem to locate it using the add.remove apllications program
<adifire> oh... try synaptic pkg mngr..
<adifire> cdw32, oh... try synaptic pkg mngr..
<cdw32> adifire: ok
<philsf> adambuntu, and why are you trying a jaunty pacakge? are you using 9.10 or 9.04?
<adambuntu> philsf, im using karmic 64
<philsf> adambuntu, apt-cache policy linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic linux-backports-modules-karmic
<cdw32> adifire: it wasnt found
<philsf> adambuntu, try installing these packages
<adambuntu> philsf, kk
<adambuntu> philsf, give me a sec amarok is finishing
<adifire> cdw32, oh..tht's somethin..try installin chrome.. u got .deb pkg?
<cdw32> i think so
<cdw32> adifire: i can use chrome, been using it for two weeks now...does that change anything?
<resno1> my nic card is out, and i am getting siocsifflags when I try use ifconfig eth0 up
<adifire> cdw32, i guess not.. but if this prblm is persisting...better do somethin right no..
<mela> hola
<cdw32> adifire: ok let me try it again
<adifire> cdw32, u don't have package google-chrome-beta?
<cdw32> adifire: i just redl it
<adifire> cdw32, k..
<cdw32> adifire: its installing
<adifire> cdw32, cool.
<springmeyer> my application on ubuntu installs in /usr/local/lib and always needs $ sudo ldconfig run to work. is it okay practice to automatically run this command at the end of the install scripts?
<cdw32> does anyone know when the next LTS come out?
<Myrtti> cdw32: last thursday of april
<jamiejackson> hi, if i've got a folder full of debs (which altogether match all the dependencies), is there some dpkg (or apt-get) trick to installing them all properly?
<Myrtti> !lucid | cdw32
<ubottu> cdw32: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<cdw32> Myrtti: not soon enough....thnks
<KIRBY> HOLA
<digital-rouge> hey guys got a virus i need to remove
<cdw32> i really like the idea of ubuntu, but i suck at it
<jonathan_> is there a way to completly reinstall mysql? I mean also the recreation of all directory (for example "/var/lib/mysql") and the mysqld and so on? I configured it to much and it would take endless hours finding the current error...
<Myrtti> !virus | digital-rouge
<ubottu> digital-rouge: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Myrtti> digital-rouge: clamav etc
<digital-rouge> well it picked up one
<digital-rouge> while i was scanning
<digital-rouge> ya guys been using ubuntu a while now
<adambuntu> philsf, kk
<digital-rouge> fcrackzip
<digital-rouge> cant deleate cannot quarrintine
<askhader> Can anyone check if the command 'nano -r 10' will actually wrap lines at 10 columns? It's not working for me.
<joshua__> I want to take the sound from a wmv file, and put it on a cd so it can be played on a cd, is this possible?
<marek_> hey guys. i just installed backtrack 4 through vmware. the host system is ubuntu 9.10. but for some reason i cannot connect to wifi through vmware
<marek_> does anybody know a possible solution?
<cdw32> adifire: i think the package installer froze up
<Blue1> joshuau_are you taking that to another computer or?
<digital-rouge> thanks for the help guys
<ani531> can anyone tell me how can i increase size of home directory
<digital-rouge> gusse im just gonna tell everyone about the new linux virus
<adifire> cdw32, woah! that's somethin.. force-quit it..
<Blue1> ani531: bigger hard drive?
<joshua__> Blue1,  you mean the audio? I need it to play in like a cd drive
<cdw32> adifire?
<adifire> cdw32, yeah?
<cdw32> how is a forve quit done
<marek_> ani531: try disc utility and increase the size of the partition for your home directory
<ani531> i hv to add space to it and i hv 30gb unpartitioned space
<Blue1> joshua__: well you said wmv which is a video format - so which is it - video ro audio?
 * tweiseman shoots a deer in the head and chows down on its brains
<Biene> blubb
<VCoolio> cdw32: alt+f2, enter 'xkill' then click the bad window
<joshua__> it is a video file, i want to grab the audio and put it on a cd
<andrea_> irc://irc.oltreirc.net
<Blue1> joshua__: look at mencoder
<ani531> tried disk utility it makes different drive
<joshua__> Blue1 okay thanks
<Blue1> joshua__: or volc
<cdw32> adifire: done its closed
<Blue1> joshua__: or vlc
<cdw32> VCoolio: thanks
<adifire> cdw32, so ther r some problems i guess..u sure u don't hav google-chrome-beta in synaptic pkg mngr?
<cdw32> adifire: let me double check
<Pici> !u | adifire
<ubottu> adifire: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<abaloco> mmm
<adifire> Pici: thanks for the  info... :)
<daum> anyone have this before: i have my interface set to static ip, however it seems every now and then(so far second time in two days), it gets a different IP(it has been the same different ip though)
<resno1>  my nic card is out, and i am getting siocsifflags when I try use ifconfig eth0 up. any ideas on how to get it working?
<kubanc> is there any possibility to view when was file changed, created, modified, accessed, etc...???
<dinya> hello all. i'm upgrading from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. NetworkManager does'nt work with pppoe (now using pppoecinf). and gnome-terminal and konsole responds key pressing very slow.
<dinya> how to make terminal be a bit faster?
<Blue1> kubanc: ls -l -t -r
<resno1> dinya: faster computer?
<resno1> faster connection
<puxl> Hi, I have a question regarding GRUB in Ubuntu 9.10: After adding the "elevator=noop" line in the GRUB config (I'm on a SSD) and running the update-grub command, GRUB always halts and waits for input, it's not quiet anymore. Any ideas how to make my GRUB quiet again?
<cdw32> adifire: found it but there is nothing in the pacgake window
<kubanc> Bluel, the command ls -l -t -r only gave me this data: "43 2010-02-23 18:38 proba.txt"  can i see date of file beeing created?
<adifire> cdw32, nothing means? it's not ticked?
<marek_> hey guys. i just installed backtrack 4 through vmware. the host system is ubuntu 9.10. but for some reason i cannot connect to wifi through vmware. does anybody know a possible solution?
<lfaraone> Is User Mode Linux faster or slower than running Linux in VMWare?
<cdw32> adifire: there is nothing to tick
<Jordan_U> puxl, Does "grub-editenv list" show recordfail?
<llamanathan> In ubuntu 9.10, how do I re-add the network menu? I accidentally removed it instead of a different applet...
<adifire> cdw32, oh...tht's somethin..
<cdw32> adifire: good or bad something
<marek_> i think that slower.
<adifire> cdw32, well..i've never seen it in this condition..lemme check..
<Myrtti> marek_: the problem is either in vmware or in backtrack, both of which we can't really support. My guess is that backtrack doesn't see the wifi device at all because it's been replaced by whatever pseudo-nic-device vmware offers it.
<Ahmed_Alaa> Hello i installed ubuntu 9.10 via wubi on win 7 64bit every thing ok but when its done and restart to boot in ubuntu grub dont load ubuntu and i get grub cmd line ... help ??????
<marek_> thank you Myrtti
<adifire> cdw32, go to Settings->Repositories->other sources
<marek_> Myrtti: just one more question...where would you go to find out more info?
<adifire> cdw32, sry Other software in the new window..
<steego> how can i create a link in /usr/local/bin to a python script? so that i can execute with ex. "command" the file /somedir/command.py ? i made a link with ln -s cmd.py /.../bin/cmd but it won't execute
<jonez> steego, what error do you get?
<Myrtti> marek_: perhaps #backtrack-linux
<steego> jonez, no such file or directory.. but it's in the path cause i can execute all the other stuff thats already there
<cdw32> adifire: i doint have that tab...
<puxl> Jordan_U: grub-editenv list gives me a no command specified error (I have no idea why...)
<adifire> cdw32, brb aftr 10 min..
<cdw32> adifire: i have third party...
<adifire> cdw32, which ver of ubuntu?
<jonez> steego, is the symlink set up properly?
<cdw32> 8.04
<steego> and the python script is executable, i can run the .py file directly
<Jordan_U> puxl, Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv?
<cdw32> hardy
<steego> jonez, what is "properly" - that's what I'm wondering..
<adifire> cdw32, ok...select third party and c whether u hav google's rep/..
<jonez> steego, what is the full absolute path of the symlink, without removing anything.
<cdw32> adifire: i do
<Ahmed_Alaa> .
<adifire> cdw32, what's it??
<jonez> steego, when you do 'ls -alF /full/path/here' what is the result? :)
<adifire> cdw32, paste it here..
<smiler> Is it possible to install lucid packages in 9.10? I need http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/cabal-install
<steego> jonez, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root staff   8 2010-02-23 17:43 hgadd -> hgadd.py
<cdw32> http://dl.google..com/linux/deb/ stable main
<zanberdo> I have installed logwatch on my 9.04 server and it's installed a script to run out of cron.daily. However, I don't get any email notification nightly concerning the results. I have postfix installed and my test messages are processed. What might be the problem?
<puxl> Jordan_U: grub-editenv list gives me a no command specified error (I have no idea why...)
<Jordan_U> puxl, Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv?
<jonez> steego, do you get a different result if you use the absolute path for the link?
<puxl> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/5530AbgQ
<jonez> steego, maybe that dir is not in your $PATH
<puxl> sorry, shortcut fail :)
<heoa> Spot an error? Hosts in ssh-agent: $ scp -r host1:dir/ host2:
<adifire> cdw32, u typed it?
<steego> jonez, it's in the path, i have other stuff there that executes.. but they aren't python scripts
<cdw32> nope
<Jordan_U> puxl, For some reason /etc/init.d/grub-common isn't being run. That usually means that booting into Ubuntu failed.
<jonez> steego, you said you can run 'hgadd.py' from your shell?
<steego> jonez, do i need a hard link?
<adifire> cdw32, cuz ther's extra dot between google and com
<jonez> steego, no, you do not need a hard link
<steego> jonez, jep
<adifire> cdw32, will be back aftr 10 min
<steego> jonez, from the directory its in
<jonez> steego, do you have a "#!" line at the top of the py file?
<cdw32> adifire: i typed in the irc window....yes but the software sources no
<puxl> Jordan_U: oh. I'm posting from ubuntu right now
<steego> jonez, yep
<Jordan_U> puxl, Try running "sudo service grub-common start". That should clear the recordfail from grubenv.
<jonez> steego, how odd. I'm sure it's something simple.. but if your permissions are right, you can execute the py file directly, and you also get an error when you specify an absolute path, I'm not sure what else to suggest
<Ahmed_Alaa> pleasei installed ubuntu 9.10 via wubi on win 7 64bit every thing ok but when its done and restart to boot in ubuntu grub dont load ubuntu and i get grub cmd line ... help cant boot :( ??????
<puxl> Jordan_U, done. should I try a reboot now?
<steego> jonez, aha, nvm, i think i found the problem.. the python script is on a vmware filesystem - probably some rights issue
<Jordan_U> puxl, Check the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv again
<jonez> steego, ok. please let me know what you did to fix it
<puxl> Jordan_U, the recordfail is gone
<Jordan_U> puxl, The idea is that /etc/init.d/grub-common is supposed to run at boot and record that Ubuntu has booted successfully. If it doesn't for whatever reason then grub assumes that the last boot failed and therefore shows you the menu to allow you to choose older kernels / rescue mode.
<steego> jonez, yeah if i can figure out how ^
<steego> ^
<steego> ^^
<puxl> Jordan_U, aah, got it
<Blackthorn> Is it possible to install ubunut 9.10 server (32bit) onto a Xen server?
<Jordan_U> puxl, So if you reboot now the grub menu won't show, but the problem will come back until you figure out why /etc/init.d/grub-common isn't being run at boot.
<steego> jonez, trying to create a hard link i get ln: creating hard link `/usr/local/hgadd2' => `hgadd.py': Invalid cross-device link -- so i guess i'm out of luck
<jonez> steego, you asked if you needed to make a hard link and I said "no"
<puxl> Jordan_U, okay, any hints where I should start searching?
<Jordan_U> steego, Why are you creating a hard link?
<steego> jonez, i thought it might be worth a try
<Jordan_U> !boot | puxl
<ubottu> puxl: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<puxl> Jordan_U, thanks for your help and giving me the right directions
<Jordan_U> puxl, np
<Muzer> In Jaunty, how do I stop a script in /etc/event.d ?
<Muzer> I remember doing it in the past, but I can't remember how - it's similar to how you stop all services in Karmic, but it uses a different command to service
<theadmin> Where can i find built-in microphone drivers for Asus A6Rp?
<smiler> Is it possible to install lucid packages in 9.10? I need http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/cabal-install
<theadmin> smiler: Activate the karmic-backports repository
<smiler> theadmin: ok, I'll have a look
<resno1> my nic card is out, and i am getting siocsifflags when I try use ifconfig eth0 up. how do i get it working? or should i replace it?
<OerHeks> smiler libhugs-cabal-bundled framework for packaging Haskell software is available in synaptics
<smiler> OerHeks: I prefer ghc
<Muzer> aha, initctl did it
<steego> jonez, can't get this to work.. even trying to execute with full path # /usr/local/bin/hgadd i get No such file or directory
<Muzer> I seem to remember that wasn't the command I used before, but it seemed to work so ah well :p
<Pici> smiler: cabal-install is only available in lucid, enabling backports will not help you.  Installing packages from any other version of Ubuntu other than your own is risky and unsupported, so you're on your own if you do so.
 * smiler sighs
<jonez> steego, ok, and what is the result of ls -alF /usr/local/bin/hgadd ?
<jonez> steego, er.. "output"
<steego> jonez, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root staff 8 2010-02-23 17:43 /usr/local/bin/hgadd -> hgadd.py
<jonez> steego, if hgadd does not exist in /usr/local/bin, you are going to get the error you described (file not found)
<rodri>  busco novia s
<jonez> steego, how about ls -alF /usr/local/bin/hgadd.py ?
<rodri> soy de 20 años
<Myrtti> !es | rodri
<ubottu> rodri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<steego> jonez, No such file or directory
<rodri> hello
<Jordan_U> zinox, I assume that when you received that message you were using lucid / debian unstable's grub2?
<jonez> steego, ok. so the symlink exists, but the file you are linking to (hgadd.py) does not.
<Myrtti> rodri: hi! Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<rodri> tus nuertos
<steego> that file is not in the same dir
<jonez> steego, it might be in a diff folder.
<jonez> steego, you created the symlink as though it was, which is the problem :)
<jonez> steego, where is hgadd.py?
<jiohdi> anyone know how to find the settings for the screensaver/powermanagement in UNR
<smiler> Bleh, I guess I'll either have to bootstrap cabal-install manually or go back to another dist
<steego> jonez, /rcs/bin .. i created it there with /rcs/bin# ln -s hgadd.py /usr/local/bin/hgadd
<steego> jonez, so i need the full path?
<jonez> steego, yes.
<theadmin> You will need the full path unless the folder is in your $PATH
<jonez> steego, unless you copy hgadd.py to /usr/local/bin
<theadmin> ^ steego
<jonez> theadmin, he was having trouble making the symlink
<steego> ahaa
<kira_> excuse me, but I have a question
<steego> jonez, i thought it would do that automatically as long as the file was in the current dir when i made the link
<theadmin> kira_: Ask it.
<kira_> could anyone tell me if I could get to Gamesurge.net's IRC channels?
<jonez> steego, no, symlinks do not work that way
<theadmin> kira_: Hm, not Ubuntu-related, sorry
<steego> jonez, ok, thanks.. then i learned something new today aswell :D
<theadmin> steego: You could use $PWD/filename in place of that
<jonez> theadmin, please do not confuse things
<edqnag> when i try to install ati drivers i got this error can someone explain
<edqnag> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<edqnag> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-19-generic; make sure that the version is being
<edqnag> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<theadmin> jonez: PWD contains the current directory, no?
<jonez> steego, please let me know when you've fixed it.
<steego> jonez, fixed, works like a charm :)
<jonez> steego, cool
<jonez> theadmin, it would just be more explaining to use env vars and such
<jonez> theadmin, best to do it "by hand" without a lot of complication
<theadmin> jonez: Yeah, true indeed.
<steego> jonez, theadmin, i already know about envvars so thats ok ;)
<jonez> steego, did you cp it or change the symlink?
<steego> thanks for the help
<JackTwap> how can i lock a network interface to a certain channel.
<steego> jonez, changed the link
<jonez> steego, ok
<JackTwap> how can i lock a network interface to a certain channel?
<edqnag> anyone can help?
<rag> hello friends
<rag> i have a question
<zanberdo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rag> recently i backup a partition with partitionimage by commands
<rag> partition has 28GB
<edqnag> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<edqnag> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-19-generic; make sure that the version is being
<edqnag> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro -- i got this error when i try to install ati drivers for gfx -- what does this mean?
<rag> partition backup has 30GB and 28GB used
<rag> now the restore in the new partition a little more big, 45GB , the space used is 43GB ....
<rag> 28GB used now is 43GB used... ¿why?
<zanberdo> rag, can you pastebin df -h from both the original (pre-backed up) partition and again from the newly restored partition?
<seanbrystone> how would i backup my entire /home to an external harddrive?
<rag> zanberdo ok thx , i look it
<PingFloyd> seanbrystone: one way is with cp -a
<seanbrystone> PingFloyd, is there a way to compress /home to a tar.bz2 at the same time?
<PingFloyd> seanbrystone: yeah, you can use tar for that
<seanbrystone> k ty :)
<PingFloyd> seanbrystone: in your case you probably want to use tar instead of cp -a
<seanbrystone> ok
<core> f
<core> hey
<core> someone is french??
<seanbrystone> !fr | Guest70946
<ubottu> Guest70946: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Jordan_U> !fr | Guest70946
<Guest70946> ok
<salado> ok
<Guest70946> merci infiniment
<salado> k eres ingles
<JamesXP1> Can anyone here help me set my screen resolution in unbuntu 9.10
<Guest70946> mais comment faire
<salado> eres ingles
<salado> si o no
<Guest70946> je suppose que les lois de la physique
<Guest70946> m'interdisent un tel deplacement
<alexis_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Guest70946> n'est-ce pas
<Guest70946> ??
<adifire> JamesXP1, wat's d matter?
<Guest70946> u
<Guest70946> u
<Guest70946> ubuntu
<FloodBot4> Guest70946: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest70946> ok
<Guest70946> u ugly robot
<JohnN> adifire: the lack of a friendly way to set resolutions above 800x600 would be his problem I guess
<Guest70946> hi
<mod> Hi all, I keep trying to install 9.10 on an external usb drive and when the install is done, I end up on a 'live system' desktop and the install target's /boot grub directory is empty
<LjL> Guest70946: ubotu has received worse insults. anyway, ecrive /join #ubuntu-fr pour parler en francais
<Blakynd> 9.04 will not shut down or restart
<mod> not sure where to go from here
<Blakynd> any suggestions?
<Guest70946> u're unlucky
<shubbar> what program can i use to make videos for a standalone player?
<Guest70946> too bad
<Guest70946> windows media player
<hithlain> hi, is it normal that evolution does not show the number of unread messages in the indicator applet ? How do I know I have new mail without opening evolution? Thanks
<Guest70946> of course
<edqnag> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro -- i got this error when i try to install ati drivers for gfx -- what does this mean?
<alexis_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest70946> nothing
<JohnN> /kill troll
<ubuntu_> ciao
<Guest70946> nooooooo
<colombian> Hello all - I just installed some system updates - and now my google-chrome won't work. When I try to open it it gives me the following error message: Failed to execute child process "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome" (No such file or directory)
<Guest70946> i'm laughting too much
<colombian> The icon is gone too
<Guest70946> please
<JohnN> get back to the underneath of the bridge troll boy :)
<Guest70946> ok
<Guest70946> can u indicate me the road?
<Guest70946> and i-ll go
<oru_work> does anyone know the location of the configuration file that defines log rotation for mail.log postfix/dovecot in ubuntu 8.10 ? I checked /etc/logrotate.d/ and its not there
<The_ManU_212> hi
<ubuntu_> ciao
<colombian> Hello all - I just installed some system updates - and now my google-chrome won't work. When I try to open it it gives me the following error message: Failed to execute child process "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome" (No such file or directory)
<The_ManU_212> i like hopw ubuntu creates fsck logs in /varlog/fsck, how can i use this also in other distributions, per default terhe arent any logs
<Uby> colombian: is that path correct?
<Guest70946> yeah
<colombian> Uby: The directory opt/google/chrome/ exists but there's nothing inside, save the plugins folder
<beric> Hi. I *Really*  need help.I have installed kubuntu 9.10 and after update KDM login throws me out. ppl at ubuntuforums reinstalled and I can't do that.
<colombian> Uby: But it was working fine until I installed some updates literally 5 minutes ago.
<Guest70946> that's normal don't woory so much
<Guest52955> is there any skype looking application on Xubuntu?
<a_> hey guys. How do I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<Guest70946> jhonN help me
<a_> i tried sudo apt-get upgrade but i am still on 9.04
<blakkheim> a_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Myrtti> Guest70946: skype _looking_ application? how about - skype?
<a_> oh ok
<a_> ty blakkheim
<Uby> colombian: so, where is google-chrome executable?
<Guest52955> use synaptic package manager
<Myrtti> Guest70946: sorry, that was for Guest52955
<Younder> uby: try which, whereis and locate in that order
<Guest70946> hello i tried sudo apt-get install windows but it's not working i need help
<colombian> Uby: It seems to be gone :(
<highvoltage> hey. anyone know in what country the next UDS will be?
<Younder> uby: anyhow I have the file in the path you wrote
<DasEi> a_:sudo update-manager
<highvoltage> (oops, wrong channel)
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Uby> Younder: you mean "colombian"? :P
<rag> zanberdo: is the same, pre and post
<a_> DasEi: ty
<a_>  blakkheim : i am on crunchbang .. and i do not see that option
<colombian> Younder: Mine seems to have dissapeared somehow
<Uby> colombian: as Younder said, try which, whereis and locate
<rag> zanberdo, i use partitionimage, but before restore the new partition has 45GB, and gparted say its has 45GB
<rag> zanberdo, but df say has 31gb ... its rare
<colombian> command not found
<dinosaurvskitten> After restoring from suspend-to-ram, my laptop sometimes freezes up. It seems to coincide with when I reconnect to the internet. This is on a dell inspiron 640m. Any ideas? (the command I use to suspend is pm-suspend --quirk-s3-bios --quirk-s3-mode --quirk-dpms-on --quirk-vbe-post --quirk-vbestate-restore)
<colombian> for google-chrome &
<Uby> colombian: how did you install chrome?
<dinosaurvskitten> colombian, they renamed the executable to chromium-browser
<colombian> Uby; Downloaded 64 bit rpm
<JamesXP1> adifire, I cannot get the correct screen resoltuon in 9.10
<mneptok> !crunchbang > a_
<ubottu> a_, please see my private message
<colombian> dinosaurvskitten: Did this just happen? Typing "google-chrome" worked for me until a few hours ago
<Guest52955> hey, I am new on Xubuntu and I didn't get the meaning of "ty blakkheim". Can you help me?
<blakkheim> a_: this is not a crunchbang support channel
<dinosaurvskitten> colombian, that was about a month or two ago
<radioman-lt> ..any ideas why preferences->display freezes when i try to switch primary and other displays?
<beric> KDM logs show [config/dbus] couldn't register object path
<radioman-lt> ..and sometimes all screens become black
<colombian> dinosaurvskitten: I'm quite sure I downloaded it before then - don't think that would affect me
<beric> And I can't login
<dinosaurvskitten> colombian, ah
<wolter> hi, i pressed control -Z in nano and now I can't get back to it, going to lose all my work!
<wolter> Can i unsuspend it using the PID?
<Guest52955> can I call using my computer in Xubuntu?
<JamesXP1> Can someone help me get the correct screen resolution in Karmic?
<mod> hmmm this install of 9.10 left grub empty AND put no initrd in /boot
<Uby> colombian: why 64bit rpm?
<edqnag> can anyone tell me how to update all drivers on ubuntu? is there any program that checks driver version etc...
<colombian> Uby: 64 bit karmic ^^
<Uby> colombian: i mean, why not the deb pkg
<oliver3> Hi guys, I'm trying to install the sun-java6-doc package. The package requires I download a specific version of the documentation from Sun's website, 6u10 to be exact. The Sun site is offering me 6u18 however, and I can't seem to find a Sun mirror of u10, anyone know where I can get it?
<DasEi> !latest | edqnag
<ubottu> edqnag: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<tea> acura
<tea> agay
<tea> ags
<FloodBot4> tea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Guest52955: skype is available for linux including Xubuntu
<DasEi> edqnag: apart from that a : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   does the trick
<zanberdo> rag, I was hoping you'd pastebin the results of df -h from both pre and post imaging. however I see now that you are using a tool I'm not familiar with 'partionimage' so I'm not sure what it does
<Guest52955> thanks Myrrti.
<n16h7f0x> how can i enable cgi-bin in my apache
<colombian> Uby: I'm not too sure - I'm trying to find the rpm from google right now and I can't
<JamesXP1> Can someone help be I cannot get my native resolution in ubuntu 9.10?
<SuperUser|David> hey everyone. how can i find out what window manager is currently in use?
<edqnag> dasei thank you
<zanberdo> rag, however, by comparison, if I want to say image a partition and expand it, I would use something like g4l to create the file or clone the partition, then use gparted to resize if I want to be lazy and not do it from cli... however, prior to resizing the newly laid down partition should reflect the pre-imaged size despite the size of the new partition space... you follow?
<Uby> colombian: try this: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en&platform=linux_ubuntu_x86_64
<ZykoticK9> SuperUser|David, are you using Gnome or some other Desktop environment?
<SuperUser|David> sorry, i'm using gnome
<Uby> colombian: it should be the ubuntu specific version
<DasEi> hmm, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit used to work, http://pastebin.com is up, too, but only works by fdisk -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com,  did they change multiline support at http://pastebin.com ??
<edqnag> DasEi i installed regnum online and i cannot lauch it because i get gfx error any idea how can i fix that because i cannot install drivers for my gfx
<colombian> Uby: There we go - I wonder why it's so hard to find the linux install
<ZykoticK9> SuperUser|David, so most likely it is either Compiz or Metacity -- i don't know of a way to check, you could try switching to the other one if you wished "metacity --replace" or "compiz --replace"
<colombian> Uby: Nevermind :P
<DasEi> edqnag: which g-card ?
<Uby> :)
<jabalsad> Hi guys, i'm hoping you might give me some help here. I tried the proprietary ATI radeon drivers for my mobility radeon hd 3650, but it crashes X everytime i boot, requiring me to delete xorg.conf... so now i'm trying to use the open source ubuntu ati drivers, but i'm not sure i can get it working. after following the support site, i should type 'glxinfo' and it should work, but instead i get a "BadRequest"
<colombian> Uby: Hmm - would reinstalling get rid of all my settings?
<SuperUser|David> ZykoticK9: thanks, i'll try.
<edqnag> DasEi ati gfx on laptop
<Blakynd> ubuntu 9.04 not shutting down or restarting
<edqnag> i think its ati x1300
<Blakynd> any ideas?
<Uby> colombian: your settings should be in your home dir
<_UsUrPeR_> Is anybody in here familiar with preseeding? I want to use a custom preseed.cfg, but can't figure out how to with the boot options in the ubuntu installer.
<colombian> Uby: Alright - I'll take the plunge, thanks :)
<Uby> colombian:  something like .chrome or .google-chrome
<DasEi> edqnag: thin info, well ati is still a hassle-kid concerning current ubuntu graphics, wait for lucid , might have a chance there, else need to tell exact model, there are some radeondrivers least support 2d, that could the job
<KY> hey everyone I would like to know how well the latest ubuntu is on memory footprints.
<chinny> Hey all - sory if this is a long one but I've got a very weird one - am hoping someone can help me out. I've got an Ubuntu 8.10 server (in VMware Esx) running with the Enhanced vmxnet nic. The VMware tools are installed and am able to ping internal and external IPs (it's got a NAT), however.....I cannot resolve IPs at all nor connect to the webserver on it (Apache2) or sshd. I don't even get a login prompt. I have run nmap at it and the ports are listening.
<chinny> The DNS server I'm using is working - have proven that from another host. I've even tried changing to the google public dns server (8.8.8.8) which I can ping fine but they won't work either.
<chinny> I've removed the original nic and added a new one - redone the static config for the new nic and get exactly the same. I've even recompiled and re-installed the VMware tools but no joy. Have checked /etc/hosts /etc/resolv.conf and they check out ok. Am running out of ideas now....can anyone suggest anything?
<edqnag> DasEi how can i check which card is?
<FloodBot4> chinny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slaxx> #ubuntu-fr
<ZykoticK9> edqnag, "lspci | grep VGA"
<DasEi> Ky:running 4 filled browsers, a vbox /w two machines, music, irc, and a bunch of daemnons :  2,5G
<edqnag> DasEi 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] [1002:791f]
<colombian> Uby: pretty sure it was "postfix" which messed up google-chrome
<JamesXP1> Can someone help me with my screen resolution problem, my desired resolution is not available. My card is a nVdia 8600GT and I'm using the restricted nvidia drivers, but the maxium resolution nvidia settings is allowing is 1360x768, my screen is 1680x1050
<DasEi> edqnag: x1200 so, second googling chip
<edqnag> DasEi what?
<ale_> scusate
<ale_> chi mi aiuta?
<major_redhat> hey all - video playback is  buggy for me
<KY> DasEi: really. humm. my server (comapq computer with 1.5 Ghz AMD Athlon, 1.25 GIG ram) is just going to be running VBox's with Server2003 and NT4. Think Ubuntu is the OS for me?
<Pici> !it | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ale_> #ubuntu-it
<colombian> Uby: It's working now - thanks
<major_redhat> I will play a video (such as a .MOV) and it will open and play fine in VLC but in other programs such as Movie Player it will either (A) show black window with audio running in background or (B) zoom in ot the middle of the video and not show the entire picture
<aeon-ltd> KY: ubuntu's a bit heavy dont you think jus for vbox?
<askhader> Why doesn't the ubuntu live cd have the 'grub' command?
<colombian> Uby: Looks like it was a mistake on google's part: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=623c013ee6fc1045&hl=en
<rag> zanberdo, thx, one moment im busy now, thx a lot i read your message later
<KY> aeon: well i have other plans for the future. ie. Dail in server for dreamcast systems and VPN's. Router for an internet connection.
<DasEi> KY: will work, as I don't use swap, but you  are really short of ram for that, and will have to higher you're vm's ram for install or become retarded before their install finishes, consider a minimal install, so you only get what you want on the host
<alexis_> anyone can help me install WoW with wine?
<jabalsad> Guys, any idea how to fix up my video card drivers? xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed, but when i run glxinfo i get a badrequest error message
<wensleydale> hello. does anyone know the terminal command to start gnome-dictionary front end?
<KY> Dasei: thank you.
<iceroot> alexis_: just run the setup.exe
<major_redhat> o and btw compiz is enabled with resitrictied ATI drivers
<KY> now anyone fimiliar with installing Ubuntu over PXE. ;)
<alexis_> iceroot, there is not problem running it from cds?
<iceroot> alexis_: no
<ZykoticK9> wensleydale, believe it or not it's "gnome-dictionary"
<alexis_> iceroot, thanks
<DasEi> edqnag:RS690M is the chip, sorry, I don't know enough about this
<askhader> How do I reinstall grub on Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> KY: personally i would recommend base systems like ubuntu minimal, crux or arch, so you won't have to remove unneccessary crap from default ubuntu installs
<edqnag> DasEi ok thank you
<Uby> colombian: i see, kinda weird :P
<wensleydale> ZykoticK9 thats what i thought but it doesnt seem to work!
<ZykoticK9> askhader, are you using Karmic or earlier release?
<ZykoticK9> wensleydale, it works on my system?
<DasEi> askhader: which version of ubuntu ?
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, are you trying to figure out to set !grub or !grub2 as well ;)
<edqnag> DasEi i gound program that can update/install ati and nvidia gfx drivers but i cant open it, its called EnvyNG
<wensleydale> ZykoticK9 aha I worked it out myself. newby learning fast. Sorry to bother you. I realised I have xfce4 dictionary, so the command is xfce4-dict. Simple. Thanks.
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: I just half an hour struggle to realize grub1 doesn't read fstabs uuids
<DasEi> edqnag: you installed it ?
<edqnag> DasEi yes
<thomas> I am not able to log in with my normal user name but I can as root, i believe that an install remove ownership of a file in my home folder
<thomas> is there an easy way to reset the ownership of my home folder
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, i must say i'm not much a fan of UUIDs - kinda like the old device way better -- guess I'm just not "with it"
<DasEi> edqnag: applications > systemtools > env..
<edqnag> DasEi its in my menu under system tools
<iceroot> thomas: su userame   as root
<DasEi> edqnag: most probably it will show no recommenended driver, I guess
<n16h7f0x> anybody can help me cofnigure apache to run cgi scripts
<thomas> iceroot will that my my user a root
<edqnag> DasEi i cant know cuz i cant run it...
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: I like uuids, as I'm a multiHDist and screw around often
<n16h7f0x> i made all the settings put i get forbiden when trying to acces the folder and not found when trying to acces a script
<major_redhat> can anybody help me with updating / installing the newest media plugins for 9.04?
<major_redhat> specifically video plugins
<erUSUL> thomas: boot into recovery mode. chown -R username:username /home/username
<DasEi> major_redhat: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<major_redhat> already did that
<major_redhat> anything in synaptic that i can grab?
<DasEi> edqnag: sudo envyng -g
<Curulin> Ubuntu 9,10. Everything used to be fine, but one day suddenly my sound stopped working. I guess it happened after installing and playing a new game. In sound preferences the sliders are open and it's not mute, the soudn card is still reckognized as installed. Any ideas?
<DasEi> major_redhat: see above
<major_redhat> medubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> Curulin: sliders? you mean alsamixer?
<DasEi> major_redhat: line above that
<major_redhat> yeah i already have the restricted-extras installed
<major_redhat> thats the first thing i do on any ubuntu install
<DasEi> major_redhat: so got most common codecs, apart from libdvdcss try vlc-player for video-files, s. apt-get i. vlc
<thomas> erUSUL thank you works perfect now
<major_redhat> have vlc already installed too
<erUSUL> thomas: no problem
<Curulin> aeon-ltd: The sound output sliders
<DasEi> major_redhat: your issue then ?
<major_redhat> Dasei: video is zoomed in during playback when I use Movie Player and the preview window of kdenlive
<aeon-ltd> Curulin: go to a shell and type alsamixer are they showing bars maxed out
<DasEi> askhader: you are answered ?
<major_redhat> DasEi: it's fairly annoying
<DasEi> major_redhat: no idea about that, sry
<DasEi> #kubuntu, maybe
<aeon-ltd> Curulin: on top of that check they are not showing MM (mute)
<major_redhat> DasEi: its ok
<usuario> ola
<Myrtti> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario> hola
<edqnag> DasEi ERROR: Make sure that envyng-qt is installed...
<usuario> a tos
<major_redhat> DasEi: I'll probably post my problem in the Ubuntu forums soon enough
<andreas> hey
<DasEi> edqnag: sudo apt-get install envyng-qt,  as said, I don't "think" it's got sth. for your card
<user777u> hola
<andreas> could someone please help me getting a driver for a wlan stick(ASUS)???that one i use is slower than German Railway...
<erUSUL> !es | user777u
<ubottu> user777u: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> DasEi: got a moment for a pm?
<DasEi> sure
<edqnag> DasEi well i can try :)
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: alsamixer only shows headphone and PCM at max, the rest is at 0, including the master f
<major_redhat> how to check for 32 bit or 64 bit version in terminal?
<DasEi> edqnag: yeah, liked to be false-negative ;-)
<danijel> hi
<erUSUL> major_redhat: uname -m
<edqnag> DasEi hehe
<ZykoticK9> major_redhat, "uname -m"
<andreas> hi danijel
<major_redhat> thanks
<chiiiiiz> hi!!
<chiiiiiz> anyone knows about jack?
<alexis_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<major_redhat> i686.... thats 32 bit, right?
<ZykoticK9> major_redhat, yup
<andreas> hi
<erUSUL> major_redhat: right
<major_redhat> what would 64bit be
<major_redhat> as a return value
<erUSUL> major_redhat: x86_64
<chiiiiiz> I have a M-Audio 1010LT, I would like to hear music through it, but I can't hear nothing.
<aeon-ltd> curulin__: max them out and check they don't show mm at the base of the bars if they do press m on the keyboard
<resno> i am having a nic problem. getting "siocsisfflags error message". i issued dhclient and it gets an ip, however on restart it drops out again.
<danijel> can some body help me, i have installed XFCE.
<RfooTfoo> is anyone familiar with asterisk-gui?
<danijel> and
<major_redhat> ah ok thanks guys
<danijel> when i loged in
<chiiiiiz> I have read things about connecting alsa-pcm in jack, but I do not have any alsa-pcm input or outputs
<danijel> everything is gone fine
<dasunsrule32> is there a way to bind likewise-open5 to a specific address?
<andreas> could someone please help me getting a driver for a wlan stick(ASUS)???that one i use is slower than German Railway...
<^sn00per^> good afternoon ardchoille
<ksa_> hello
<jamiejackson> andreas, do you know about ndiswrapper?
<resno> i am having a nic problem. getting "siocsisfflags error message". i issued dhclient and it gets an ip, however on restart nic is gone from ifconfig.
<ksa_> i've upgraded my ubuntu 9.10 and now at boot start memtest and i cant select kernel, how can solve?
<erUSUL> ksa_: there is no ubuntu kernel to choose from ? only memtest?
<andreas> hi jamie. I tried to apt-get install ndiswrapper,but it doesnt work. dont know what to do
<sinnights> hiii
<^sn00per^> is there any linux distro that is geared for netbooks ?
<ksa_> erUSUL: the grub doesnt show the selection, start the first in the list
<sinnights> yea sn00per
<ksa_> isn't there a key to select one?
<erUSUL> ^sn00per^: ask in ##linux ; here we can only recomend Ubuntu Netbook Remix ;)
<^sn00per^> i need to find something that is not too bloated for my little viao pcg u101
<aeon-ltd> curulin__: did it work?
<^sn00per^> i have ubuntu
<erUSUL> ksa_: esc to force the menu ?
<cribozai> Can anybody direct me to information concerning videos having colors messed up in 9.10?
<ksa_> erUSUL: is really fast at boot :/
<jamiejackson> andreas, i have a guide that's for a particular brand of chipset (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff) that's not yours. you'll probably find more generic ndiswrapper guides. i think there's on linked as a sticky in the networking section of the ubuntuforums
<DasEi> !unr|^snooper^
<ubottu> ^snooper^: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: all sliders at max, still no sound. Do I need to restart?
<aeon-ltd> curulin__: do they show MM anywhere near the base of all the bars?
<erUSUL> ksa_: another option is to boot into a livecd and try to change the grub conf from there (involving chroot)
<ksa_> yea, but i havent a live now
<ksa_> damn
<andreas> THANK YOU:
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: Front and Mic show MM
<danijel> andreas ,Sie verstehen das gleiche?
<ksa_> erUSUL: isn't there a way to select kernel from memtest?
<aeon-ltd> curulin__:  go to front and press m then try out sound
<danijel> was ich gesagt habe im privaten
<dasunsrule32> Is there a way to bind likewise-open5 to a specific address?
<erUSUL> ksa_: nope
<danijel> andreas
<Pici> !de | danijel
<ubottu> danijel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> dasunsrule32: check the program manpage
<danijel> ubottu
<^sn00per^> humm  the netbook remix is not for sony viao .. :/
<DasEi> ^sn00per^: yes, that's a struggle concerning ubu, but I saw some tough howtos on the net
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: still no sound
<danijel> can somebody help me with XFCE
<DasEi> danijel: #xubuntu maybe ?
<aeon-ltd> ^sn00per^: whats your experience w/linux? if you have a some (more than 6 months of random tinkering) i would reccomend building on top of a raw distro like crux or arch linux using a tiling wm to save space
<danijel> yes
<moos3> I'm trying to get ssh keys work between two ubuntus, but I have it workign on my laptop but I can't go from laptop to desktop
<moos3> idaes
<aeon-ltd> curulin__: do you use rhythmbox?
<DasEi> !pm | danijel, go ahead
<ubottu> danijel, go ahead: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<^sn00per^> it runs good on regular ubuntu 9.04 live cd  already installed on the hard drive.. will have to do some tweaking to do
<resno> i am having a nic problem. getting "siocsisfflags error message". i issued dhclient and it gets an ip, however on restart it drops out again.
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: it's installed, but I don't use it. I just tried with vlc-player
<aeon-ltd> ^sn00per^: are you using stock ubuntu?
<^sn00per^> yeah
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> hello, so I need some help with xorg.conf. I have 2 video cards: On-board Intel something (like 945 or so) and PCI (not PCI-E) nvidia fx5200. I want to set up it to display 3 monitors. Possible? (Under windows it's totally doable).
<aeon-ltd> curulin__: try youtube just to check it isn't a video/vlc related problem
<hellyeah> hey
<aeon-ltd> ^sn00per^:  you ever use tiling WMs or lighter WMs like openbox?
<^sn00per^> aeon-ltd stock. not modified to the boot ! ;)
<hellyeah> i have acer aspire 5720g
<RfooTfoo> would anyone mind looking over my xorg.conf file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/382451/
<hellyeah> and system ubuntu 9.10
<hellyeah> my system doesnt see my web cam
<^sn00per^> humm ..
<hellyeah> my web cam is acer crystal eye
<^sn00per^> ill have to take a look into wm's
<hellyeah> how can i make it recognizable to system
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: no sound from youtube either
<DasEi> !info cheese | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<aeon-ltd> ^sn00per^: i would reccommend openbox unless you like config files and keyboards then look up lightwieght tiling wms like dwm, xmonad stuff like these over compiz/gnome saves a lot of cpu power and ram
<aeon-ltd> curulin__: it worked fine before you  installed the game right?
<major_redhat> DasEi: installed everything you suggested and Movie Player works fantastic now (after a reboot of course)
<Cascade_> Anybody developed android apps here?
<MegaHerz> Hi all. How to UNBIND F1 key so that it will work in programs? I don't need Gnome help
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: Yes. Youtube, vlc-player, all was fine
<mariusz> hello
<^sn00per^> aeon-ltd thats what i was thinking.. kde and gnome is a little too much for this poor little machine
<Cascade_> If anybody needs this, I made a tutorial on how to start off an Android application with the emulator ect. http://www.hackersrus.info/thread-3.html
<aeon-ltd> Cascade_: nope, but isn't the API free? to try.
<Slydon> How can i add the nice gnome menu with the icons to the bottom of my screen?
<Cascade_> Yeah it is aeon.
<Rociito> OLaa
<DasEi> major_redhat: reboot-- unless kernelupdate or X-issues never needed, but nice to hear
<Cascade_> It also has a really good emulator.
<Rociito> xDDD
<Rociito> Hello
<Rociito> OLaa
<Rociito> olaa
<Cascade_> Hi
<Rociito> como estais
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: If it wasn't the game (I suspect FreeCol), it could have been an update
<Rociito> how are you.??
<donkyhotay> #pygame
<Rociito> ...
<Rociito> hy..???
<aeon-ltd> curulin__: this could just be a bug i would reccommend you report this, it likely changed a configuration somewhere.
<Myrtti> Rociito: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<donkyhotay> oops... typo
<Rociito> i dont now
<Rociito> xDD
<bmh> Hi, I'm interested in remapping my meta keys, but xmodmap was dropped from ubuntu. Is there an alternative I can use?
<erUSUL> !es | Rociito
<ubottu> Rociito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Myrtti> !offtopic | Rociito
<ubottu> Rociito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RfooTfoo> anyone good with multi monitors?
<Noooo> meganerd are you still around ?
<Rociito> valeee
<Loonatic> Anyone else experience excruciating slow speed while transfering to a USB HDD ?
<Cascade_> http://www.hackersrus.info/thread-3.html
<rubio> ola
<aeon-ltd> ^sn00per^: openbox and tint2 for a panel, good lightweight combo, along w/mpd &sonata instead of rhythmbox, abiword instead of openoffice.......... list could go on, but i would just search synaptics and remove everything you don't need
<curulin__> aeon-ltd: I'll try a restart first, after all the alsamixer settings were wrong
<rubio> ola
<rubio> ola a todos
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic: what type of transfer rates are you getting?
<rubio> ola raven
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: like around 912/kb
<wathek> hello all
<RfooTfoo> ouch
<rubio> hello
<Loonatic> indeed
<wathek> is it possible to restrict the access to some folder to a user ?
<rubio> please speak spanisc
<rubio> spanish
<aeon-ltd> ^sn00per^:  be careful in synaptics though, you could nuke your system
<moos3> how can I set ssh keys on ubuntu
<Myrtti> !es | rubio
<ubottu> rubio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wathek> I mean is it possible to make a user such as user1 to be able just to browse his home folder ?
<moos3> its not liking them in authorized keys
<reyes> oal
<rubio> ola reyes
<torasuku> Is there a way I can turn off the opacity fading of window titlebars without disabling Compiz entirely?
<aeon-ltd> wathek: thats default isn't it?
<reyes> que haces
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, what type of usb drive is it? is it case with a drive inside? or you buy it whole?
<fefi> hola
<rubio> pues nada de donde eres
<fefi> hola
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: LaCie 1TB
<reyes> rubio
<rubio> ola fefi
<fefi> q wuai esto xD
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fefi> hola rubio
<miliki> hola
<fefi> de donde son??
<rubio> a ustedes os lo a dado el cole??
<Ricoshady>  ive got a strange problem... I enable userdirs and allow .htaccess to enable some mod rewrite rules... if I visit / it has no problem finding the right userdir /home/*/public_html/index.php however when the rewrite rule kciks in, the server starts looking in the default web dir /var/www
<fefi> siii
<^sn00per^> oh i already know about the synaptics i nuked it last night  .. didnt like my kernel upgrade
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, can you check bandwidth on usb with another device?
<wathek> aeon-ltd, no
<rubio> esta tela way
<miliki> jaola
<miliki> de donde ser
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: yah check it with another machine ans transfer rate or normal for a 2.0 usb
<Loonatic> around 15mb
<aeon-ltd> wathek: wait except in cases like admin access/sudo commands
<wathek> aeon-ltd, I'd like to restrict the access to just one folder
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: if you do a lsmod | grep usb do you get more then one line.... i think my module for 2.0 is not loaded..
<rubio> ola de nuevo
<Slydon> Can anyone tell me how I load the small gnome menu at the bottom of the screen for my common applications?
<rubio> fefi
<Pici> wathek: Take a look at the manpage for rbash, you could set their login shell to restricted bash if you really need to restrict their movement.
<wathek> Pici, ok thank you
<kfogel> baslow: welcome!
<^sn00per^> aeon-ltd what about lXde ?
<aeon-ltd> ^robertj:
<baslow> kfogel; hello
<rubio> ola
<MegaHerz> How to UNBIND F1 key so that it will work in programs? I don't need Gnome help
<kfogel> basloow
<aeon-ltd> ^sn00per^: thats just a group of pkgs w/openbox as its WM and lxpanel
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, I am only getting one line.
<rubio> algun alguna español a
<Cascade_> New programming forum http://www.hackersrus.info/index.php JOIN!
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, it def sounds like your running at 1.0 instead of 2.0, are you connected to the rear or front panel port?
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: usbhid or usb_storage ?
<seanbrystone> rubio, Myrtti gonna get you again, english in here :)
<rubio> ola alguien puede hablar!!!!!
<Loonatic> rear
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, usb_storage
<rubio> hello speak spanish??
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: this is what i got too..
<Myrtti> !es > rubio
<DasEi> rubio:dat nervt
<ubottu> rubio, please see my private message
<recon69_lap> is it just me or did the last firefox update break it?
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, I should really make sure Im transering at 2.0 lol brb let me double check. I never really use.
<kfogel> baslow: I'm going to try to privchat you -- private chat
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: no prob cheers :)
<DasEi> recon69_lap: mine is fine, still
<judget> ehich is the best startup script for me to automatically mount my sshfs shares?
<jpds> judget: Define them in /etc/fstab.
<recon69_lap> hmm, odd, working now. was getting an empty window. think there must of been as hidden instance of it somewhere
<PingFloyd> judget: also see the auto and noauto option in man mount
<judget> hmmm i just wanted them for my login
<judget> i was thinking bash.rc or something
<PingFloyd> judget: if you want to be able to mount from a regular user, you'll need to declare in the fstab
<darrend> hello.. I have a USB device (ums) not auto mounting when plugged.  syslog shows kernel messages up to "waiting for device to settle.." then nothing.  Restarting hald hasn't helped.. any ideas?
<PingFloyd> judget: you can have it not automatically mount though in the fstab
<judget> right now i just use the line sshfs myserver.net:/ ~/myserver
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, Im going to have to apologize I can not verify that I am running at 2.0. I have a weak power supply in my machine as I have alot of internal drives. =(
<ardian> How to create groups in Ubuntu server ?
<PingFloyd> judget: normally only root can mount filesystems unless declared with appropriate options in fstab
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: no worries i'll keep playing with it until i figure out
<Loonatic> thanks anyway :)
<Guest14636> hi anyone know of any good outgoing smtp server services?
<judget> well I am mouinting them in my home directory now without sudo
<Loonatic> It's j just silly that my windows laptop is faster....
<Loonatic> lol
<PingFloyd> judget: yeah, you can do with sudo regardless of whether in fstab
<PingFloyd> judget: sudo ran as root that is
<judget> no PinkFloyd I am doing withpout sudo
<pajarraco> hi, i having trouble installing a acerscan 320u on karmic any ideas
<DasEi> ardian: sudo addgroup
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, very silly. I actually built a hackintosh box and compared the transfer rate with my vista box. It wasnt even a competition!
<DasEi> ardian: man addgroup
<MegaHerz> Does anybody know how to unbind F1 on Gnome???
<ardian> kay DasEi
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, of course the hackintosh won hands down.
<wwwrr> newbie question ,  End-of-central-directory signature not found. HOW  i can solve that one i am trying to unzip some folder
<ThA-LaN-LaW> hi, how can i modify an existing entry in ldap (change home path)
<Loonatic> lol
<darrend> Guest14636: exim or postfix
<smrln> I've been googling this problem, but haven't found a good resource. I'm using Firefox 3.5.8 and Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45. Video playback is fine, normally, but most annoying is the buttons within flash videos are unresopnsive, or require a ton of clicks, anyone have this happen?
<wwwrr> any idea ?
<smrln> Going to try this http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest14636> darrend:  thanks I'm looking for a paid service - ie someone else hosts it
<moos3> why would I get this when starting sshd Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<moos3> the file is there
<wrapster> i installed dnsmasq and i see from the dmseg output this---> "setting --bind-interfaces option because of OS limitations" it keeps repeating...
<wrapster> what is the solution?
<darrend> Guest14636: ah, sorry, thought you meant a program :)
<Loonatic> MegaHerz:  In gnome-terminal, use the Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts menu.
<wrapster> after i went through the --help i realised that --bind-interface can be set in /etc/defaults/dnsmasq
<wrapster> can anyone tell me how to set this?
<darrend> anyone offer pointers to why my usb disk doesn't automount when plugged in (despite restarting udev and hald)
<SMELTN> hello all. I have a question. I really want to use UNR but I have an HP Pavillion DV6408nr which has an AMD proc. Is there anyway to get UNR using this laptop?
<Lonniebiz> I've got a new network. I've previously been using cisco vpn and like it. Is there a linux vpn firewall that's hardware is as cool as a cisco pix? Something without too many moving parts, low heat, etc?
<MegaHerz> Loonatic: thank you! Genious ) I forgot I try this in gnome-terminal, thiking about Gnome itself )
<Loonatic> =)
 * MegaHerz dances
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, are you good with gfx cards running multi heads?
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: trying to fix my at work so i can dual screen
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: what the issue >?
<Lonniebiz> I know linux can be a firewall and vpn, but I don't want to run it on home pc, I want it to run on hardware similar to a cisco pix firewall. Any suggestions for such hardware?
<wrapster> can anyone please help me?
<m4co> My KDE starts loading and right after the harddisk icon it fails, any ideas ? it's a netbook with poulsbo (psb) driver installed
<ardian> Where can i change users home folder ?
<ardian> So one of my users should have his home folder /mnt/something1
<m4co> "Saw signal 11. Server Aborting"
<adambuntu> wrapster, dont ask to ask a question, just ask the question
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, i have an nv gfx card and a trident. the nv card is working dual heads now properly. the trident card which is pci is not.
<Chousuke> ardian: that doesn't sound like a very good idea.
<wrapster> adambuntu: i already did.
<RfooTfoo> wanna see config?
<ardian> Chousuke, its for a special user
<adambuntu> wrapster, k give me a sec to look at your question
<Chousuke> ardian: perhaps you should just make a symlink from the user's home folder to the dir
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: yah pastebin it please
<RfooTfoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382451/
<Chousuke> ardian: anyway, man usermod should help
<Loonatic> checking
<wrapster> adambuntu: installed dnsmasq and i see from the dmseg output this---> "setting --bind-interfaces option because of OS limitations" it keeps repeating...
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, i tried to edit it and get it to work..no such luck though..=(
<ardian> kay thanks Chousuke
<wrapster> here is my question.
<SMELTN> hello all. I have a question. I really want to use UNR but I have an HP Pavillion DV6408nr which has an AMD proc. Is there anyway to get UNR using this laptop?
<adambuntu> wrapster, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<meowagi> how can i start an X11 remote session and keep it running in the background if  the connection drops or i log-off?
<Lucider> hi all I have a backup drive i want to verify files on the back up as files on my disk with md5 is there a program that i choose 2 folders and it compares them and subfolders automatcally
<meowagi> lucider use rsync
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: do you get any error msg when you try to do dual  ?
<meowagi> and use par2
<wrapster> i dont want it to continiously keep sending message to syslog
<meowagi> lucider: Rsync
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, I am running dual now. and no I havent seen any. weird.
<meowagi> you dont need any md5 with it, it compares ever file for changes, so they always get in sync
<wrapster> adambuntu: so i want to permanently set the --bin-interface option ..so that Its not reported.. But there is no manpage availble to know how to set it.
<adambuntu> wrapster, that is getting a bit over my head in ubuntu. maybe someone else will answer, but if not, keep trying because someone who knows that info will be on here...
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: you seem to have figured out something that i didn't on my system..
<Lucider> meowagi it syncs files not verify them and tell me the changed files
<wrapster> adambuntu: ok.. thanks
<meowagi> lucider: then use par2
<meowagi> it generates verification files
<meowagi> or quicksfv or something
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, fml...lmao
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: yahh indeed fml too
<RfooTfoo> and im the newb
<usuario_> olaaa
<usuario_> putones
<meowagi> you can use rsync and it tells you automaticly if changes happened, but without resync it
<RfooTfoo> i have to pat myself on the back though. im getting progressively better with linux.
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: aren't we all newb :)
<Aethelred> I'm running 9.04/amd64. I used to have an icon in my panel (menu bar), towards the right, showing my (wireless) network status. It even had a little animation for when I connected. That icon is gone. What do I have to do to put it back there?
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, what kind of card are you running in ya box at work?
<Myrtti> Aethelred: press alt-f2, write in the dialog that pops up nm-applet
<treats-home> "tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors"  I just got that error when making a tar backup.  Is that an error?
<blakkheim> treats-home: you answered your own question
<RfooTfoo> ya know Im pretty pissed about this whole pandora thing with only 40 hrs of music per month..wtf
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: ATI FireMV 2250 with a freaking dongle for split...... i believe this is my issue..
<treats-home> "error code 0" would have been a different answer.
<Aethelred> Myrtti: yah, ok. Did that. I get nothing.
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, Ive seen the dongle work on rare occasions, I would certainly go for a card with dual outputs! and stick with the ATI!
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, and when I say rare occasions I mean on winblows.
<Glowid> hellow
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: yeah now i just need to convince my cheap @$$ boss
<benjas> Aethelred, check network manager is ticked and visible in Startup Applications
 * Aethelred chex
<meowagi> lucider: i personaly use total commander on linux, because it checks automaticly if you enter, but you can try to find a other program with the same features
<Glowid> who using Backtrack?
<Myrtti> !backtrack > Glowid
<ubottu> Glowid, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !backtrack | Glowid
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, how are you with apache?
<ubottu> Glowid: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Aethelred> benjas: It's ticked, and visible.
<meowagi> i use the unified kernel on those lindows machine
 * erUSUL ouch
<Lucider> meowagi, I need a file that only create md5 of a directory and subdir and save them to a file and enable me to retest my files again
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: not too bad.
<Aethelred> benjas: But I still don't have a menu-bar icon
<benjas> Aethelred, open a terminal, type sudo killall nm-applet and then nm-applet &
<meowagi> just use verify for your usenet uploads
<benjas> Aethelred, well type the first one, hit enter, then type that.
<Aethelred> Yah. I'm pretty familiar with the command line  :)
<meowagi> i still wonder why you don't use par2, so you can always repair your files if something is broken
<Aethelred> But the process by which things appear or disappear in the menu bar is completely opaque.
<benjas> Aethelred, any joy? :D
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, nm I was not aware that asterisk-gui runs on its own web server.
<benjas> So what do you have currently displayed?
<benjas> Screenshot might be handy
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, for some reason i cant get a connection, it says its running but its not! wtf lol
<meowagi> me myself and i, uses rsync with 10%par2
<TwoPointOh> o hai
<Aethelred> benjas: no joy.
<TwoPointOh> o bai
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: on which port the asterisk web server is ?
<benjas> Aethelred, try re-adding the notification area in the panel? Bit mundane but may work..
<datacrusher> hi everyone, im making a simple kiosk with ubuntu, i wanna know if theres a trick to block some commands
<datacrusher> like alt-f
<datacrusher> ctrl alt del
<meowagi> the backup runs on a btrfs drive with compression
<datacrusher> or to force firefox to keep open, if the user closes it thw alt f4
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, 8088
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, the default for asterisk-gui
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: can you start some log to see it running the webserver correctly ?
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: it just says that it's running ?
<meero_> hi, im having problems with sound on kubuntu, how to debug this?
<Aethelred> benjas: yeah, I already tried adding to panel. I'm not presented with any options that include the thing I lost.
<MarekHajek> clear
<mzaza> I'm using a site which has video chat through flash player, the problem is that I the button which appears in the pop-up to ask me to allow or deny access for that app to access my webcam isn't accessible. Any other way to edit that settings?
<Aethelred> benjas: adding network monitor works... and I get an icon and all the appropriate candy... but it's not the thing that used to be up there.
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, theres a checkconfig script that verifies the config files and its saying everything is ok and that it should be abvailable at the url listed etc etc..its not!
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, looking for log files still
<Benjas> Aethelred, what are you trying to achieve, some screenshots might help?
<mzaza> The settings popup of the flash isn't editable, any ideas?
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: and running a nmap on that box does it says that it's listening?
<Capt_Blackwood> Will a drag and drop mp3 Player work in linux?
<Aethelred> I'm trying to achieve the default state (or rather, what I had when I did the install). I can't help you with a screen-shot of something that isn't there.
<mzaza> OK, figured it out it's a problem with compiz.
<hexem> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu64 on a machine and all im getting is "grub loading" at boot
<sircrazy> well that was weird
<hexem> cursor blinking, nothing else
<hexem> anyone got any ideas
<sircrazy> because im using the freenode webchat i had to go through a proxy room to get here
<Aethelred> Benjas: there was an icon, It looked all networky. It had a little animation sequence that it did when it discovered and connected to my wireless AP. If I clicked on it, a menu dropped down showing other wireless nets that it new about. There were some other options.
<Benjas> Aethelred, by default state something like that in top right ? http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3830/screenshotfe.png
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, could I tell from looking at the ps list?
<Aethelred> Benjas: yes, similar to that.
<meero_> hi, im having problems with sound on kubuntu, how to debug this??
<Aethelred> Benjas: let me look to see if I have any old screenshots that might include it.
<Benjas> Aethelred, Ok if you right click on on the network icon and go to about, what does it say
<Capt_Blackwood> Yes or No...If an mp3 player (Sony Walkman) can do drag and drop, can it work in linux?
<pajarraco> any can help on acer scan install
<SMELTN> hello all. I have a question. I really want to use UNR but I have an HP Pavillion DV6408nr which has an AMD proc. Is there anyway to get UNR using this laptop?
<ecolitan> how to remove lvm and home partition encryption from ubuntu server?
<Aethelred> benjas: nope. can't find any.
<Aethelred> benjas: oh, hang on. I have to add that again.
<betis> ola
<Loonatic> RfooTfoo: yeah normally a ps -aux | grep asterisk
<RfooTfoo> Loonatic, nmap not installed
<betis> ooooolaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | betis
<ubottu> betis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aethelred> benjas: Network Monitor 2.26.0  (copyright 2003 Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
<guest_007> Does suspend mode always spin down hard disks?
<OerHeks> Capt_Blackwood, type sony in synaptics. there you find jsymphonic File manager for Sony's MP3 players
<Benjas> Aethelred, Ok, that isn't the default one, tried installing it from synaptic?
<Aethelred> Benjas: I did not try doing that.
<betis> hello
<pajarraco> smeltn: you can add the UNR to your ubuntu dsktop
<Benjas> Aethelred, is the one I am using and has the drop down menu you are talking NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996
<SMELTN> just had a reply to the forums. Going to try that thanks
<meowagi> guest_007 sleep always suspend not always
<DasEi> guest_007: usually yes, many bios'es let you set the time
<SMELTN> I am downloading the normal ubuntu 9.10 desktop Intelx86 iso now
<Aethelred> Benjas: OK, I'll see if I can't find that. Do you know the path where it lives?
<Capt_Blackwood> Thanks OerHeks...I haven't put Ubuntu back on yet...
<meowagi> but suspend kill harddrives
<hexem> anyone know why a fresh install of ubuntu would be giving me "grub loading"
<hexem> and nothing else
<Benjas> Aethelred, /usr/share/nmapplet i believe
<hexem> just sitting on its ass doing nothing
<Benjas> Aethelred, nm-applet even
<guest_007> meowagi, sleep==suspend
<airtonix> guest_007, you mean before it powers down ?
<DasEi> hexem: sth wrong with grub, boot a live cd, try a repair
<meowagi> guest_007: nah
<hexem> =/
<DasEi> hexem:or supergrubdisk, for more comfort
<meowagi> ther are two modes of energy saving for hds
<meowagi> sleep and suspend
<guest_007> airtonix, sleep mode - suspend to ram - energy saving mode
<geniv> \quit
<Bushman> hey guys
<guest_007> hmm
<illveew> hi!
<munk> hi all, is anyone having trouble with the current ffmpeg version from synaptic? it says it cant find libavutil.so.50, it seems to install libavutil.so.49
<guest_007> meowagi, so when i click Shut Down - suspend ?
<ecolitan> i installed ubuntu with encrypted partition, and now dont want this...how can I remove this?
<blakkheim> munk: which version of ubuntu is this?
<meowagi> nah, shut down is shut down
<illveew> quick contest-- first to message me from the nick of a certain black male talk show host will get $200 and an ubuntu t-shirt
<munk> blakkheim, karmic
<airtonix> guest_007, i know exactly what it is... so ill ask the question again : you mean before it powers down ?
<deletet> hy how do i mount a new scsi hdd ?
<blakkheim> munk: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade; sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<blakkheim> munk: see if that fixes it
<meowagi> suspend suspends the system (suspend to ram or disc) depends on your system
<munk> thanks
<Bushman> anyone expirienced problems when upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<meowagi> bushman: yes
<guest_007> airtonix, i think - after. I mean - if i will transport my NB - can i harm it?
<conb123> Would I be able to install a newer version of alsa in ubuntu because my wine is having trouble with it?
<meowagi> bushman: i had to re-install my gfx drivers again
<Mjolnir> I need the oss4-dev package.  Where do I get it?  apt is not finding it in the default repositories.
<MarekHajek> hey guys. im an absolute nube...how do i register to freenode? i mean...where do i type the commands in?
<Bushman> meowagi: so what would be better, instaling 9.xx from scratch or upgrade?
<airtonix> guest_007, the assumption is that this is not handled by the os.
<blakkheim> !register | MarekHajek
<ubottu> MarekHajek: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<erUSUL> conb123: install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<Aethelred> Benjas: there's no man page for nm-applet
<meowagi> conb123 better install a other version of wine
<DasEi> !pm | Allucard
<ubottu> Allucard: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<conb123> erUSUL: Thanks
<Aethelred> Benjas: There's something called nm-applet in /usr/share/   It seems to be running.
<MarekHajek> !register | MarekHajek
<ubottu> MarekHajek, please see my private message
<conb123> meowagi: I installed the dev version from the git repository, need a bleeding edge version trying to get my 5750 working with wine gaming
<munk> blakkheim, still same problem
<airtonix> guest_007, hence, the particular mode in which ubuntu enters for suspend to ram and what your system does depends on your bios... my netbook stops the harddrive before it powers down in s2ram mode
<Bushman> meowagi: ?
<guntbert> MarekHajek: further questions about freenode? ask in #freenode please
<Aethelred> Benjas: Synaptic shows that I have network-manager-gnome installed.
<Benjas> Aethelred, Yes that is well and fine, but the icon that you have display is not the correct one for some reason, hence why you are not getting the desired effect
<meowagi> bushman: according to karate cat it works
<Aethelred> Benjas: Yeah. I figured that. It's handling my network connection just fine. But I don't have the nice little status applet anymore.
<Allucard> hi again ppl
<ecolitan> i installed ubuntu with encrypted home partition, and now dont want this...how can I remove the encryption?
<jackbrown1> hello there Does anybody know a program for knowing all the TCP/UDP port connections of your pc?
<guest_007> airtonix, looks like os have problems sometime with acpi. how can i check if it is actually works?
<beaverxfever> hello
<Aethelred> Benjas: and I have no idea how to get it back.
<Allucard> i have a problem can any one help me???
<Bushman> meowagi: but still
<Bushman> meowagi: so what would be better, instaling 9.xx from scratch or upgrade?
<DasEi> ask, Allucard
<conb123> erUSUL: Will that auto configure the driver or should i reboot?
<Benjas> Aethelred, have you installed anything like wicd or removed the panel?
<Bushman> meowagi: cause that would probably require to upgrade few times until i reach 9.xx, right?
<jackbrown1> HEY Tthere ?  I used to use currports on Windows  do u guys knows a sotware on UBUNTU like this ?
<airtonix> guest_007, you want to confirm that the heads are parked and the platters are not spinning ? I was under the assumption that this is not to do with acpi.
<erUSUL> conb123: reboot is the easier way
<conb123> erUSUL: Right cheers :)
<jackbrown1> Hey guys, did i make myself clear about what i need to do ? thanks for helping
<airtonix> !ask | jackbrown1
<ubottu> jackbrown1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> jackbrown1: What does that program do?
<guntbert> jackbrown1: no - please tell us about what kind of app you are talking - don't assume everybody knows "every" windows app
<guest_007> airtonix, how to make sure?
<Aethelred> Benjas: I tried out gDesklets for the little weather desklet. It sucked. I removed gDesklets.
<Allucard> i got this message on the screen after booting the os [linux-bzImage, setup=8x3400, size=0x3b26e01] [initrd, addr=0x37a72000, size=0x57d48b]
<munk> hi all, is anyone having trouble with the current ffmpeg version from synaptic? it says it cant find libavutil.so.50, it seems to install libavutil.so.49. I tried a full upgrade already
<jackbrown1> Pici: check all the TCP ports to let me know what my computer is doing (ex. I can get someone ip if i'm chatting with him in MSN )
<Pici> jackbrown1: netstat -tanp    from a terminal will give you that information
<airtonix> guest_007, you could start with your ear very close to the drive :)
<Allucard> and don't move forwarrd
<capron> Have some errors using apt-get ,  messed with compile my kernel ,    apt-get check  Error "run dpkg --configure -a manually" and when I do I get this error Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.31.62.6.31 .  What shuld I do ?
<jackbrown1> Pici: there is no GUI program for doing that?
<Aethelred> Benjas: gDesklets was so crude that I can easily believe that it squished something it shouldn't have.
<ecolitan> i installed ubuntu with encrypted home partition, and now dont want this...how can I remove the encryption?
<guntbert> jackbrown1: iftop is a text based gui app
<guest_007> airtonix, keep it simply stupid :) i wanted to do that, but don't sure if my drives are loud enough :)
<erUSUL> jackbrown1: System>Admin>Net tools ?
<Benjas> DA
<airtonix> jackbrown1, you can't tell what someone elses ip address is when using instant messenger apps ... you'll only get the central server since you dont directly connect to the users you chat with.
<airtonix> jackbrown1, but what you want is somthing like jnettop
<Benjas> Aethelred, can you screenshot your network icon ?
<Doc_BTF> hi, I need twitter followers for a job challenge. They told me "lets see how many followers you can get in 24h. in order to test your social network habilities". the account is Dr_Emmett_Brown (Doc from Back to the Future). Please follow me. Thanks!!)
<zondo> testing testing
<hax404> test
<ubuntujenkins> does any one know where I can get a list of full language codes for ubuntu?
<Drawn> your working
<Pici> jackbrown1: gnome-nettool looks like it should show that.
<Allucard> i got this message on the screen after booting the os [linux-bzImage, setup=8x3400, size=0x3b26e01] [initrd, addr=0x37a72000, size=0x57d48b]
<jackbrown1> airtonix: trust me using currports on WinXP is possible to get someone IP chatting with him in MSN
<blakkheim> !ot | Doc_BTF
<Allucard> and don't move forwarrd
<ubottu> Doc_BTF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aethelred> Benjas: sure, though we already know what it is.
<Benjas> Aethelred, It is a possibility, I am not familiar with it :D
<^sn00per^> Aethelred you try looking for networkmanager applet
<airtonix> jackbrown1, if you think so
<rbraupp> Firefox won't start, I've removed and re-installed twice. Any suggestions?
<Pici> jackbrown1: It should be installed by default in gnome, although I'm not sure where the menu item for it lives.
<Doc_BTF> follow me on twitter @Dr_Emmett_Brown !! thnx
<blakkheim> airtonix: i can get someone's ip from an IM client
<airtonix> blakkheim, no
<Aethelred> ^sn00per^: Looking for it?
<jackbrown1> airtonix: i don't think so  i did many trials and it works!!
<blakkheim> airtonix: no?
<DasEi> Allucard: so you installed with a new iso again and now at bootup your system gets stuck
<jackbrown1> airtonix: i you want i can demostrate that to  you
<Allucard> yes
<^sn00per^> are you on gnome or kde  Aethelred?
<Pici> !who
<Allucard> DasEi: yes
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Allucard> DasEi: i got this message on the screen after booting the os [linux-bzImage, setup=8x3400, size=0x3b26e01] [initrd, addr=0x37a72000, size=0x57d48b]
<Aethelred> Benjas: hang on, let me put it back and screenshot it.  Where should I paste the file?
<airtonix> jackbrown1, it wont mean anything if you base it on irc
<erUSUL> Pici: is System>Admin
<DasEi> Allucard: please stop pm'ing me
<Aethelred> ^sn00per^ Gnome.   This is 9.04/amd64
<Allucard> DasEi: ok
<guntbert> jackbrown1: thats of no relevance *here*
<blakkheim> DasEi: check out umode +g, it's great
<Benjas> Aethelred, You can PM it if you like.
<^sn00per^> humm
<colombian> !tab:
<guntbert> !pastebin | Aethelred
<ubottu> Aethelred: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> blakkheim: and what about my 3 other pm's then ?he
<jackbrown1> airtonix: i'm talking about MSN i f you want give me your msn contact and we'll do that on msn Windows i will te ur IP
<munk> who maintains the synaptic packages?
<airtonix> jackbrown1, i dont use msn, only jabber
<guntbert> jackbrown1: please keep to the topic
<blakkheim> DasEi: true, you can set a whitelist of people who can pm you, but i get a lot of nonsense/spam PMs from people so i use it
<jackbrown1> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cports.html
<erUSUL> munk: ubuntu dev's or motu's
<Aethelred> Benjas: PM it.... err.   I'm used to old irc jargon. My entire life I've never "PM'd" anyone.
<jackbrown1> take a look to currports  i would like a program like this for my UBUNTU!!
<guntbert> !ot | jackbrown1
<MegaHerz> Hi all. SKYPE 2.1 doesn't allow to choose ALSA as sound device - only PulseAudio is in the list. Does anybody know why?
<ubottu> jackbrown1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> jackbrown1: I already gave you that information.
<munk> erUSUL, would I talk to them about a problem with one of the packages?
<Benjas> Aethelred, Erm private message me? or did you mean like upload it?
<meganerd> jackbrown1: don't bother, lsof already does this and more
<airtonix> jackbrown1, cbf... you have jnettop or etherape
<erUSUL> !bugs | munk
<ubottu> munk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> jackbrown1: gnome-nettool
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<jackbrown1> Pici: i already know gnome-netool but do  not do what currports does
<wrapster> does anyone know about the --bind-interfaces option and how to set it.
<^sn00per^> Aethelred have you looked into startup application ?
<wrapster> i needed help on it.. pls.
<Allucard> DasEi: so what can i do about that message???
<fastPutty> someone gonna help me to debug my exim problem please. when i mail -v "info@mydomain.com" in the servermachin it works
<fastPutty> but when it tried it from extern it doesnt work
<meganerd> jackbrown1: actually all of the things currports does can be done with various utilities already in existance
<guntbert> fastPutty: maybe #ubuntu-server is better suited
<DasEi> Allucard: did you try to boot safemode ?
<Loonatic> fastPutty: what the response you got from the external ?
<meganerd> jackbrown1: lsof, tcpdump, nmap, ettercap and so on
<jackbrown1> meganerd: you are right but i need one simple tool as currports
<meganerd> jackbrown1: no you don't
<Allucard> DasEi: yes same problem
<jackbrown1> Meganerd: does exist a simple tool to do that easily and fast ?
<fastPutty> Loonatic: the response look like it worked fine...
<fastPutty> Loonatic: tat so weird.
<meganerd> jackbrown1: it is called the command line
<airtonix> jackbrown1, lol, gotta love IM protocols that send the users IP along with every datagram
<guntbert> jackbrown1: you could write it yourself :-) and stop that discussion please
<fastPutty> Loonatic: theres no error at all
<DasEi> Allucard: could be intramfs then, got to boot live cd and chroot into your hd, re-generate it
<Loonatic> fastPutty: do you say the attempts in your log fiel >
<Loonatic> ?
<jackbrown1> guntbert: if i was able to write a program by myself i will do that
<fastPutty> Loonatic: where is the log locate.. in /etc/mail.err has nothing
<Aethelred> Benjas: http://imagebin.org/86225
<Loonatic> fastPutty: and youre exim log ?
<Benjas> Aethelred, in the startup applications what is the command for Network Manager?
<Doc_BTF> hi, I need twitter followers for a job challenge. They told me "lets see how many followers you can get in 24h. in order to test your social network habilities". the account is @Dr_Emmett_Brown (Doc from Back to the Future). Please follow me. Thanks!!
<jcrawford> hey guys how can i make thunderbird my default email client?
<Aethelred> ^sn00per^: Yes, I have looked in Startup Applications
<ActionParsnip> !ot | doc_btf
<ubottu> doc_btf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aethelred> Benjas: nm-applet --sm-disable
<hexem> hey guy's, ive installed ubuntu64 and it think's my drives are scsi, anyway it think's my first drive that i installed to is scsi3 and the other is 1, anyway when i boot up grub get's stuck at loading, anyway to fix it? i have stuff on the second drive, possible to install grub to it without deleting anything on there? it's an NTFS partition
<Aethelred> Benjas: and I was trying to figure out what --sm-disable was, but there's no man page.
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: look in preferences, you can set a custom command there if thunderbird isn't listed
<meganerd> jcrawford: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<Allucard> DasEi: to the install or to the iso it self??? it's not a live cd now i did a new download of an iso to install the os again
<ardian> How to i give rw to a group ?
<jcrawford> thanks
<fastPutty> Loonatic: it said: Unrouteable address as error
<guntbert> !ot | Doc_exe 2nd time you are told
<ubottu> Doc_exe 2nd time you are told: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Hexem: sata is seen as scsi, just roll with it
<meganerd> ardian: chmod g+rw
<Benjas> Aethelred, that is the correct command
<hexem> Action: It wont load.
<ardian> thanks meganerd
<Benjas> Aethelred, but the icon just wont appear, that isn't the correct icon to be adding, it should appear in the notification area.. is that 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> Ardian: chmod g+rw /path/to/folder
<Aiky> could someone help me with a bluetooth problem?
<DasEi> Allucard: to the install, related : http://tinyurl.com/yza7gcl
<hexem> my first hard disk was seen as scsi3 and the sata disk scsi1
<ardian> i have a group called flossk
<Loonatic> fastPutty: the domain your using is the main domain on that exim ?
<ardian> i want to give rw premission
<ardian> to that group
<guntbert> !enter | ardian
<ubottu> ardian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aethelred> Benjas: Yes, I'm running 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Ardian: chown :flossk /path/to/folder && chmod g+rw /path/to/folder
<meowagi> im running 13s 100m
<Benjas> Aethelred, and you have definately tried adding and removing the "Notification Area" ?
<Aethelred> Benjas: What is the "Notification Area" ?
<fastPutty> <Loonatic: yeah
<Benjas> erm sound, and network usually
<fastPutty> Loonatic: yes
<ardchoille> hi ^sn00per^
<Aethelred> Benjas: AH HA!
<Benjas> Aethelred, there should be three perforated dots
<fastPutty> Loonatic: in my /etc/hosts i also have the domain pointed to my external ip
<^sn00per^> hi ardchoille
<beeftube> I just installed windows 7 on my main system, and now none of my linux systems can see the router :( I just set win7 to home network.
<Aethelred> Benjas: ok then... I just added Notification Area
<Benjas> Aethelred, Ok what you see?
<Aethelred> Benjas: I now have the net icon back, and also the tracker icon (which was gone, but I didn't care about)
<wrapster> guys.. anyone having some idea on my question?
<Benjas> Aethelred, Ah good, simple things ^_^
<Allucard> DasEi: i didn't get the last part
<Aiky> how do i "unlock" bluetooth speed? i get about 15KB/s when transfering pictures from my phone to the pc
<DasEi> Allucard: have you got a live cd ?
<MegaHerz> Does anybody know wtf Skype doesn't allow to choose ALSA?
<Aethelred> Benjas: Yes, so, ok. Thanks for the help. I have to say, this is terribly opaque. I'm generally enjoying Gnome and 9.04, but it's got some rough edges.  :)
<blakkheim> MegaHerz: because it is proprietary software that doesn't respect the users
<^sn00per^> may i PM you ardchoille?
<MegaHerz> blakkheim: but PulseAudio doesn't work, microphone is
<[Laus]Rednex> Help. I can't sudo after replacing the NIC on my NIS client! I get "xx is not in sudoers file" :(
<blakkheim> MegaHerz: pulseaudio never works :/
 * Aethelred still, in his heart of hearts, misses SunOS 4.x
<MegaHerz> blakkheim: I mean, mic doesn't work
<DasEi> MegaHerz: wt.. is unknown here, but oss or better pulseaudio does the trick, i f I remember right
<Benjas> Aethelred, It's alright, I was a little confused why it wasn't work, hence needing the screenshot, but at least it's solved. Yes I prefer 9.10 but that's me I guess :D
<sburwood> ipod and gtkpod.  Is this the right place to ask a question??
<Loonatic> fastPutty: do you use verify=recipient in your chck_rcpt ?
<Aethelred> Benjas: I'm only just up to 9.04 (upgraded from 8.10 so I could get Shiretoko)
<DasEi> sburwood: want to sync your ipod ?
<Allucard> DasEi: yes but i have and because it wouldn't worked i download a iso image of the ubuntu today and after i install it and rebooted the pc i got this error
<Benjas> Aethelred, A fair enough, 8.10 was pretty solid tbh
<Aethelred> Benjas: I tend not to upgrade unless there is something pushing me to do it.
<Benjas> Aethelred, but 9.10 is even better ^_^
<Aethelred> Benjas: I'm willing to be convinced...  what is better about 9.10 and why do I want it?
<DasEi> Allucard: you got a fresh install that doesn't work and I ask you again if you got a live cd to repair it ?
<Benjas> Aethelred, It's the latest stable version? haha
<blakkheim> Benjas: this is irc, not IM, could you please refrain from putting an emoticon after every message?
<madjoe> How to disable this annoying BEEP sound??
<meowagi> get some oropax
<Allucard> DasEi: yes i have the old one and the recent download
<guntbert> madjoe: what beep sound?
<Aethelred> blakkheim: I'm pretty sure that emoticons are an ancient tradition in irc.
<guntbert> meowagi: no need for such comments
<meowagi> madjoe: or install ubuntu satanic edition
<madjoe> guntbert: when ubuntu notifies me of an event...
<DasEi> Allucard: I assume it's another machine, or are you dualbooting ?
<meowagi> guntbert: don't threat me
<madjoe> meowagi: are you joking? :)
<Allucard> dualbooting
<Aiky> does no one use bluetooth or something?
<meowagi> madjoe: yeah wh not, the live is too serious for jokes eh?
<sburwood> I had put some mp3s on the Ipod Nano in the past.  I used gtkpod.  I tried to see the songs I had put on it with gtkpod, but couldn't find.  Can I sync the ipod? How?
<DasEi> Allucard: so reboot into live then and join back in here (current release)
<guntbert> madjoe: aha - I must have forgotten that that made a sound once - here it doesn't but I don't remember how to turn it off
<Aethelred> Benjas: Once again, thanks for your help.
<Benjas> Aethelred, any time.
<Loonatic> fastPutty: Are you using exim with a cPanel  ?
<guntbert> meowagi: I'm *not* threatening - but please stay polite and helpful (or silent)
<madjoe> guntbert: I tried with sudo rmmod pcspkr, but Ubuntu says I don't have that module at all!
<madjoe> meowagi is satanic ubuntu lover I guess
<madjoe> :)
<colombian> Hey guys - is there a variable thats true or false inside a template forloop depending if forloop.counter is even?
<colombian> forloop.even would be ideal
<guntbert> madjoe: sorry - I definitely don't remember - please ask the channel again (with a bit more details than the 1st question had)
<sburwood> DasEi: I had put the songs on the ipod with gtkpod.  Tried to find the songs, but gtkpod didn't find them.  No more than it could put more songe on the ipod
<Pici> colombian: Do you perhaps want #django ? This is #ubuntu
<colombian> Oh whoops
<madjoe> guntbert: ok
<colombian> thanks :)
<DasEi> !ipod  | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<DasEi> madjoe: you can deactivate that, rightclick on the userswitcherapplet and preferences
<madjoe> DasEi: right click where?
<sburwood> DasEi: I will look into that, but can't understand how I can't find what I had put on it
<cookiemon5ter> phemale press 1
<keyboardtalk> Can anyone recommend video editing software? Something casual is fine, I don't need anything fancy
<chi> phemale where?
<DasEi> sburwood: mount it manually and cd in the directory ?
 * chi shivers
<erUSUL> keyboardtalk: pitivi
<funkiwan> anyone know how i can disable right-click when i tap the bottom right corner of the touchpad on my laptop?
<sburwood> I will try that.  I'll be back
<MegaHerz> How to configure volumes and channels in OSS (over alsa)?
<keyboardtalk> erUSUL: thanks, I'll check it out
<neurochrome> Is there any way of setting up a folder so that when I drop a file in it, it moves the file to another folder within the original that corresponds to the first character of the file.  eg; if I drop the file "tree.jpg" it would move it to the folder called "t".
<neurochrome> keyboardtalk, pitivi is good as is kdenlive, cinelerra is _really_ good but the gui is naff
<MegaHerz> DasEi: would you help - how to configure OSS channels? No more wt.. words, I promise )
<^sn00per^> checked my sound last night it scared the hell outta of me i cranked up the home stereo and plugged into the laptop  was wondering why it wouldnt work until i had to configure the alsa to use the sound it came out blaring!
<lsolesen> Is there something similar to gladinet for ubuntu, so it is possible to access clouds as network drives  (for instance MS skydrive)?
<DasEi> madjoe: do you have a file : /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I have a problem with program installing with package manager. It gives fetching errors when I try to update repositories. What can I do for solving this problem? Thank you.
<madjoe> DasEi: I do
<neurochrome> Turbolinux, post errors to pastebin
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: depends; could be a problem in the mirrot
<madjoe> DasEi: but I don't have a pcspkr module at all!
<guntbert> Turbolinux: please !pastebin the error messages
<erUSUL> mirror*
<guntbert> !pastebin | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * airtonix wishes pastebinit was installed by default
<Turbolinux> OK. I will do this.
<DasEi> madjoe: tried that laready ? like unlaoding it before shutdown ?
<madjoe> DasEi: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules
<wasutton3> does anyone know of a program to output logfiles to a webpage?
<Loonatic> MegaHerz: you want to do a ALSA emulation to use OSS ?
<DasEi> madjoe: /lib/modules/2.6.28-17-generic/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko
<dreamsleeper> Hey guys here's a bug report/feature request.    The Live CD for ubuntu has the stuff it needs to run wi-fi cards, but not the default install.   It needs to be hooked into the internet first.  This is a major :(
<wasutton3> let me rephrase: output like if you were to "tail -f logfile.log"
<Pavel_> people, please help, my trackpad isnt recognised on live cl
<Pavel_> cd
<keyboardtalk> neurochrome: thanks
<Pavel_> what do i do
<DasEi> Loonatic: it's about getting skype to sound
<madjoe> DasEi: but if I write "sudo rmmod pcspkr" that's what Ubuntu replies
<neurochrome> keyboardtalk, np
<Pavel_> how do i navigate to top bar with keyboard
<MegaHerz> Loonatic: well, a guy from #alsa told my Skype uses OSS. To use Skype I need to wrap it launch using padsp program, which is, in turn an Pulse <-> OSS thingy )
<Loonatic> DasEi: ohhh never did sorry
<dreamsleeper> Pavel_: tab like a bastard?
<guntbert> !bug | dreamsleeper
<ubottu> dreamsleeper: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<binMonkey> how do i set up inx in virtualbox using the inx virtual image?
<Pavel_> dreamsleeper, doesnt work
<Loonatic> MegaHerz: maybe check this : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Open_Sound_System#ALSA_emulation
<dreamsleeper> this isn't so much a bug as just things that aren't installed by default but ARE on the live CD
<MegaHerz> Loonatic: so I thought, if I have no Mic working in padsp skype, then probably I have no OSS properly configured
<Pavel_> anyone else have an idea how can i get to top bar without the mouse?
<Pavel_> please, i need this urgently
<DasEi> madjoe: gksudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf , enter pcspkr , save, should be off after reboot
<dreamsleeper> Pavel_: i know this is a shitty option but go get a $2 USB mouse or something
<dreamsleeper> just return it when you're done
<MegaHerz> Loonatic: I wonder, why everybody use Skype on Linux, while I can't
<airtonix> ...
<DasEi> MegaHerz: booting up my skype-vm, moment
<neurochrome> Pavel_, alt+f1 to open app menu if that helps
<Loonatic> DasEi: lol
<Pavel_> thanks neurochrome
<MegaHerz> Loonatic: I have an ordinary laptop... all this is strange...
<airtonix> Pavel_, if you just want the menu, try alt + f1
<madjoe> DasEi: ok, let me try one more time.. brb
<Turbolinux> guntbert and neurochrome I pasted it. Adress: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382521/
<neurochrome> Pavel_, what do you mean top bar?  perhaps I could help more
<Loonatic> MegaHerz: sorry not much of a skype user working for a telco as some advantage ;)
<neurochrome> Pavel_, is that what you wanted?
<Pavel_> yeah i wanted the application bar, for now im sorted
<Turbolinux> ErUSUL I changed the mirror but it didn't solve the problem.
<MegaHerz> Loonatic: I swear, I saw selection of different devices in Skype configuration before. Now, only PulseAudio server (local) is the only choice there
<guntbert> Turbolinux: you better select a different server - do you know how to do that?
<neurochrome> Pavel, you can setup any shortcut you want using gnome or compiz ;)
<airtonix> neurochrome, gnome-panel? i think the esc key is involved in selecting the top panel ?
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: again; would help to see the exact error messages you are getting
<DasEi> MegaHerz: pulseaudio is like a proxy for soud, handling alsa, sound itself is fine on that machine ?
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<neurochrome> airtonix, alt+f1 takes you to the initial menu
<guntbert> erUSUL: Turbolinux posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/382521/
<airtonix> neurochrome, yes but there is one for tabbing through interface elements too
<MegaHerz> DasEi: fine. Microphine is working too, tested using Ubuntu sound recording utility
<Pavel_> ok neurochrome now im in GParted, how do i get to the partition part at the top, with windows its just Alt, but not here
<zagabar> Hey, anyone here good with ICS? I am using it on my ubuntu 9.10 server to deliver
<zagabar> internet to my other computers.
<DasEi> MegaHerz: we'll get it
<erUSUL> guntbert: thanks --- Turbolinux it does look like a mirror issue. the files are not there
<DasEi> zagabar: got two nics ?
<nibbler> !ask | zagabar
<ubottu> zagabar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Turbolinux> guntbert I selected three different servers (one is Ubuntu's main server) but it didn't fix the problem. I know the way of course.
<neurochrome> Pavel_, alt+g opens the first menu (replace the letter for desired menu) tab to go through elements
<neurochrome> Pavel_, i mean tab for other NON-MENU elements
<Pavel_> thanks neurochrome
<Turbolinux> OK. I will do your recommendations.
<Pavel_> you're a saviour
<neurochrome> airtonix, yeah, I was sure there was too, but can't recall off the top of my ehad
<zagabar> The problem is that when I add the following rule: "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE", I cannot log in to the server with squirrelmail or thunderbird to check my mail. Not from ANY location. The mailserver is the same as the ICS server.
<neurochrome> s/ehad/head/g
<DasEi> MegaHerz: sry, it's auto-updating , will take some minutes
<airtonix> neurochrome, just checked its ctrl alt esc... but it has no effect while compiz is running.
<Netham45> are there any user-mode NFS servers available besides unfs3?
<Pavel_> neurochrome: how do i get to the tick
<Pavel_> to start the partitioning
<nibbler> zagbar: then a -d ! $ip_of_the_server
<neurochrome> Pavel_, make your changes then hit tab till it highlights and enter to select
<nibbler> zagbar: then add -d ! $ip_of_the_server
<zagabar> nibbler: How do I do that and what does it do?
<neurochrome> airtonix, compiz _has_ to be running (I'd be lost w/o it!)
<Pavel_> cheers neurochrome
<^sn00per^> grr
<^sn00per^> stupid xchat
<^sn00per^> bbiab
<MegaHerz> DasEi: ok )
<jcrawford> is there a way to set a proxy in Gnome that all apps will use?
<nibbler> zagabar: iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat  -d ! $serverip -j MASQUERADE      - that does not masquerade connections that are targetted to the server itself
<jcrawford> I ask because to get to the internet at work I have to go through a proxy and am getting annoyed having to tell every app what it is
<neurochrome> Pavel_, this tips n tricks are fairly interoperable, I don't often go keyboard-solo so it's hit n miss for me testing too... ;)
<jcrawford> also some apps do not allow you to provide a proxy
<Pavel_> well i can fix this netbook
<Pavel_> :D
<zagabar> nibbler: Cool, I will try, thanks. =)
<Pavel_> s/well/well now/
<mrenouf> Is it possible to make unattended-upgrade work like 'apt-get distupgrade' ? Specifically, permit it to install versions with new dependencies?
<lostson> why would i be getting to volume controls in my tray ?
<funkiwan> how can i see the different configuration options for xorg? my system doesn't use xorg..conf.
<ugliefrog> is there a way to change awns position im using a dual monitor setup and its on the wrong side
<zagabar> nibbler: Can I use my domain name instead of ip?
<youcef> hello
<nibbler> zagabar: anything that resolves. but it gets resolved at the time you execute it, so if it changes later it wontchange in the firewallsettings
<LordVorp> I'm trying to figure out xhost... I do xhost +otherhost, then ssh -fX otherhost firefox, but I get the message: the connection to display localhost:11 appears to be untrusted.   Suggestions?
<Nitsuga> mrenouf, it can, but I would not do it
<guntbert> !hi | youcef
<DasEi> funkiwan: nowadays ubu comes without it, but you can still configure x there
<ubottu> youcef: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zagabar> nibbler: I see.
<darolu> funkiwan: run xrandr in a command line
<youcef> what is this chat used for?
<joshua__> .wks ?
<joshua__> whoops wrong channel
<mrenouf> Nitsuga, please. I need to find out how. It's a very special case (controlled system configuration)
<neurochrome> youcef, to get help with ubuntu related issues
<darolu> funkiwan: you can create the xorg.conf if you need special settings
<guntbert> youcef: this is the ubuntu support channel
<zagabar> nibbler: btw, should I replace the $ sign too in $serverip ? xD
<youcef> its not for get friends????????????????
<neurochrome> Is there any way of setting up a folder so that when I drop a file in it, it moves the file to another folder within the original that corresponds to the first character of the file.  eg; if I drop the file "tree.jpg" it would move it to the folder called "t".
<nibbler> zagabar: yep, the $ just shows that this is a variable
<guntbert> youcef: no - but there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<zagabar> nibbler: Kay, got it!
<funkiwan> darolu: i'm trying to determine if a specific setting (Option RBCornerButton) is set for my touchpad
<neurochrome> youcef, lol, not really, try the ubuntuforums site for that or reddit
<youcef> whats this guntbert??
<guntbert> youcef: I told you already
<neurochrome> youcef, another chatroom for offtopic chat (non-support)
<SPhcT> how do i recower data from hard disk?
<queso> How can I rm all files of 0 size?  Or how can I select them using nautilus?
<darolu> funkiwan: you my find what you need here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<airtonix> neurochrome, you could make a script to do that, then make a desktop file pointing to that script
<nibbler> SPhcT: start with dd_rescue and then with some software to recognize file formatas (photorec and others do that)
<youcef> i want chat rooms for friends and girls lol
<airtonix> !ot | youcef
<ubottu> youcef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<funkiwan> darolu: thanks. reading it now.
<SPhcT> nibbler but if it was opened before can i still recover data..?
<nibbler> queso: you could sort by size and select the top/bottom ones. but normally this sounds like a job for the shell....
<nibbler> SPhcT: the harddrive was opened? physically? then: 99.99% no
<mcurran> anyone here use BeEF
<neurochrome> airtonix, yeah I figure a script but I don't quite comprehend how to implement it.  I could set a cronjob to run on a fodler, but is there a way to make the script just run when I drop the files?
<nibbler> mcurran: i had 250grams of finest beef for dinner tonight
<darolu> youcef I heard the #hornykiddies channel has what you need
<SPhcT> nibbler case was opened.. than files i cant back anything..?
<airtonix> neurochrome, cronjob is a bit delayed... are you aware of saved search folders in nautilius ?
<guntbert> darolu: please don't
<neurochrome> youcef, you are in the worng place, stop spamming and go elsewhere. patience is wearing thin
<neurochrome> airtonix, no, go on...
<nibbler> SPhcT: nope, forget it.... any dust kills the disk immediately - and by any i mean really any. not like if you have a lot of dust or something, just any
<kruvalig> I have Ubuntu installed and mobile phone Philips x500. I want to use gprs internet. How can i do it in fedora?
<erUSUL> queso: « find directory/ -type f -empty -print » if you are ok with the output just do  « find directory/ -type f -empty -delete »
<nibbler> SPhcT: but give it a try, plug it, see if dd_rescue scratches of some bits ;-)
<SPhcT> nibbler if i take it to service can they get out data..?
<nibbler> SPhcT: oh, if you want to spend a lot of money for that, there is companys who might be able to help you. but this will be $2000+ or something
<queso> nibbler, erUSUL: thx
<airtonix> neurochrome, if you open any folder, then press ctrl + f and do a search for something... wait for results.. then goto the file menu and select save search... it will create a special folder in your home folder that gives you a view to the results of that search which will update every time you view that 'saved search folder'
<SPhcT> nibbler or for them after my work it also will be imposoble..? ye i now there is people who are ready to pay that..
<erUSUL> neurochrome: man inotifywait
<ivansmo> Help Please, I have XUBUNTU 8.04 and I notice slow internet speed. I look at connection information and there is 1Mb/s,  It is wireless connection wlan0
<neurochrome> erUSUL, yes this could be of use...
<nibbler> SPhcT: it wont get easier, but i dont really know
<erUSUL> ivansmo: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<MegaHerz> DasEi: need to restart
<neurochrome> airtonix, sounds interesting but still don't know if that is the best way to implement this, there are 101 ways I could go about this!
<nibbler> ivansmo: sounds like you have bad signal, 1Mb/s is nothing...
<SPhcT> nibbler do you now where i can ask..?
<ivansmo> signall strenght is 66%
<airtonix> neurochrome, my reason for mentioning saved search folders is that i think its possible to setup other kinds of folders providing you create the 'handler'
<nibbler> SPhcT: iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<nibbler> SPhcT: sorry, meant http://www.google.de/search?q=disk+recovery+service
<zagabar> nibbler: http://pastebin.com/w3yfwazF I got this error.
<ivansmo> erUSUL i tred what You say to me and after restart there is sam problem again
<hannes815> hay, quick question. can someone help me with fahrenheit+wine=d3d error on start-up?
<ivansmo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307667   here is what I was tryed
<nibbler> zagabar: put a space behind the !
<neurochrome> erUSUL, does this work with folders, I know everything in linux is a file, so does this wait for the file*(folder) to be changed and then carry out a script
<erUSUL> ivansmo: well that setting is not saved anywhere. you have to run the command everytime you boot the computer. you can put it in some of the init scripts. maybe in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ??
<nvme> how do i make a binary 'sudo-able', i added it to my path but sudo keeps saying command not found
<SPhcT> erUSUL can recowery service repire alredy opened disks..?
<erUSUL> neurochrome: could be. just skimmed over the man page after doing « man -k inotify »
<nibbler> nvme: that is because by executing sudo you run it in another enviroment. move it to /usr/sbin and should work
<guntbert> nvme: you have to add its directory to your path (not the file)
<erUSUL> SPhcT: really dunno sorry
<neurochrome> airtonix, I do love the scope that linux offers... I just wish I could learn everything faster, it seems I've been using Linux for years and still know that _I_know_nothing_
<nvme> guntbert, i did add the directory, it works fine until i sudo'
<ubuntu_> I believe that the next version of ubuntu is a LTS version... will this include a 'xen' enabled kernel?
<guntbert> nvme: what nibbler said  is correct - I spoke nonsense
<guntbert> !lucid | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<nvme> nibbler, will a symlink do ?
<ivansmo> erUSUL I will try to find how to writte script file and how to make it run on the boot THX
<erUSUL> ivansmo: quick and dirty add it to /etc/rc.local
<nibbler> nvme: guess so
<ivansmo> Just one more question, is it posible that my problem is because I have changed my wireless router it is linksys and yesterday it was d-link
<ubuntu_> guntbert, there not answering, so I though I try here.
<nibbler> ivansmo: d-link crap? that explains a lot :p
<guntbert> ubuntu_: but here it is off topic
<ivansmo> no, d-link is off now, from yesterday I use linksys
<ivansmo> :)
<Guest19751> hey I have Apache working locally all fine but could someone tell me why I cant access my server from outside my router?
<Guest19751> I tried changing the port number to 5000 but no luck either
<zagabar> nibbler: Now I got this: http://pastebin.com/n2Y6Tfru
<neurochrome> Guest19751, because you haven't setup port forwarding on your router?
<ubuntu_> Guest19751, you will need alter the config of you router.
<bastidrazor> Guest19751: the ports apache is using need to be port forwarded.. also many ISP's block port 80  so one can not have  a server on the standard port
<nibbler> zagabar: ok, but it tells you how to do it, move the ! in front of the dash
<Guest19751> Ubuntu_ could you elaborate slightly, as in whatwill I need to alter
<youcef>  i want install windows programes in my ubuntu  how i do that?
<Guest19751> oh so I need to find port forwarding on my router for it to work
<nibbler> zagabar: sorry, dont have all the syntax ready here - and am not 100% positive if it will fix your problem anyway ;-)
<neurochrome> Guest19751, you need to tell incoming net traffic (port 80 by default) that it is to point to your machine on your home network (whatever IP that machine has)
<ubuntu_> bastidrazor, Guest19751,  my ISP does block port 80 (http:) but not 403 (https:)
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to build your Delphi project to .exe using lazarus?
<Guest19751> hmm ill have a look but not sure my router is capable of this
<nibbler> ubuntu_ https is 443
<neurochrome> Guest19751, so you might want the router to point incoming port 80 traffic to the network machine 192.168.0.100 (if that is the static ip of the server on your home network)
<bastidrazor> Guest19751: portfoward.com will aid you
<ubuntu_> nibbler, oops! yes.
<neurochrome> Guest10961, what ISP/router?  plus take note that testing this ON YOUR HOME NETWORK will most likely NOT work. you can only confirm this works outside of your home network
<DasEi> megahertz ?
<neurochrome> Guest10961, I hope you're getting all this, I've stated everything you need to do ;)
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to build your Delphi project to .exe using lazarus?
<bastidrazor> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/  neurochrome Guest19751 is a good site to also help for just such things
<warriorforgod> youcef: You can try and use wine.
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, I doubt that will be of much help
<zagabar> nibbler: I got the command right, but it still doesn't work. :/ Any more ideas?
<funkiwan> Touchpad problem sovled! Thanks darolu.
<warriorforgod> Guest19751: What kind of router do you have?
<bastidrazor> neurochrome: how will it not help?
<nibbler> zagabar: ok, so you can access the server fine, but just issuing this one command breaks this?
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, actually depends, but he could have remote router login enabled which wouldn't really help him ascertain if his server is functioning correctly
<nibbler> zagabar: does it have multiple NICs?
<Traveler1> sorry a min i got bumped is there a simple way to tunnel into a 9.10 server and see the folders with network neighbor hood
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bastidrazor> neurochrome: once the ports were correctly forwarded then yes, this site would check his server from outside his network doing exactly what you suggested
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, yes indeed... but like I say even if his server wasn't working, if remote router login is enabled then the site will still say everything is ok
<jgcampbell300> hello
<mengu> hi. i have removed the menu from the top panel. i have added it again but it is not displayed as "applications places system" but theres a gnome icon and when i click on it the menu is opened. how can i make it like it was before?
<bastidrazor> neurochrome: how is remote router login going to aid him in portforwarding from inside his network?
<neurochrome> mengu, worng menu added (there are 2)
<zagabar> nibbler: I can always access my server fine in many ways, like web, irc, ftp, ssh, etc, but when posting just that rule (-A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE), then I cannot log in with squirrelmali nor thunderbird. All other services still works. And then when I remove that rule, it works again. What is a NIC?
<magn3ts> Where do I talk to someone about packaging problems in ubuntu?
<mengu> which one should i add neurochrome
<zagabar> nibbler: Oh, a network interface card. Yes, I have 3. eth0 (connectet outwards), eth1 and wlan0 (connected inwards)
<nibbler> zagabar: nic is a network interface card. ok then i understood your problem wrong before. that is very strange indeed.
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, you don't follow... I'm not saying that he should setup remote router login... what I'm saying is that site will not differentiate between a remote login or a server hosted page
<magn3ts> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mengu> hmm menubar
<mengu> thanks neurochrome
<neurochrome> mengu, the _other_ one ;)
<neurochrome> mengu, no problem
<jgcampbell300> I am trying to figure out what would be the most secure way to fix other peoples computers over the net with out useing a service like crossloop or something like that ... i was thinking of using my web space as a redirect for vnc and remote desktop secions ... does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, catch my drift?
<reactor16> hi all
<zagabar> nibbler: I see. Yeah, it is really strange. :S I mean, why just the email service? And it has not to do with ports, since I can telnet to the server on the mail ports during this rule is active.
<reactor16> is there command that monitor prossess and run it if is down ?
<DasEi> jgcampbell300: ssh of course
<neurochrome> jgcampbell300, ssh tunneling, openvpn, vnc
<nibbler> zagabar: thats really very strange. can you use tcpdump to analyse the difference in the squierrelmail connection with/without this rule?
<Traveler1> is there a guide for setting up a public ssh.d and forwarding ports to a xp system connection sees drives or folders
<nibbler> Traveler1: maybe you want openvpn?
<DasEi> !ssh | Traveler1
<ubottu> Traveler1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bastidrazor> neurochrome: no. that site looks at a webhost on port 80 .. not 8080 or whatever other port a remote router login would use.
<zagabar> nibbler: How do I use tcpdump?
<jgcampbell300> i have been useing freenx for linux connections but the problam i have been runing into is the people im helping are not that computer savy and usualy hang up on forwarding the ports on there routers
<nibbler> zagabar: well, tcpdump -i $interface_you_use_to_come_in -n   - then connect, then put in rule and connect again, nopaste output
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, touche... it pains me to say this but... you are right, I am wrong.
<Traveler1> do i config ports for forword on the server side of the putty side will need to request them over the ssh
<blakkheim> zagabar: man tcpdump
<reactor16> is there command that monitor prossess and run it if is down ?
<reactor16> or keep it running
<BellinXFelon> hey i have an external hdd and after a certain period of time the contents of the drive become inaccessible, as if it unmounts itself, can anyone help?
<neurochrome> reactor16, you could check that a process is running with a bash script and if it sin't launch it
<tucemiux> i'm wondering how stable is NTFS support on partimage?  I want to back up my NTFS partition in case my hard drive hoses
<reactor16> neurochrome where i can get such script ?
<jonez> tucemiux, one thing you could do is try and find the 'bug tracker' for the package, and see how many bugs are open.
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: check /var/log/syslog
<neurochrome> reactor16, (cough) write one?... there may be one somewhere on the web though
<bastidrazor> neurochrome: learning is the point here :)
<BellinXFelon> DasEi : in terminal
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, I completely overlooked that remote login is not port 80... doh!
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: open terminal:  gedit /var/log/syslog
<Defense|Twin> Hi, anyone can tell me how i can install a kernel 2.6.32 or 2.6.33 for ubuntu 9.10?
<bastidrazor> Traveler1: the remote server would need to have ssh listening on another port and also putty would need to be directed at that port.
<BellinXFelon> DasEi: ok gedit is open
<bastidrazor> neurochrome: port 80 can be used for a remote login but is not set as the standard port by default in routers. normally 8080 is or 1080.
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: look at the timestamps and check when this occured, any messages ? besides can also look in /var/log/messages (just also open in gedit to view)
<hapik> hi, I'm newbie as to networking. I'm pinging windows machine via wifi ad-hoc connection - it's ok. Now, trying sftp user@ip gives me nothing. Should I start a ftp server on windows to be able to send a file?
<erUSUL> Defense|Twin: any reason you need a newer kernel ? (btw 33 is not out yet)
<Defense|Twin> erUSUL: its some kind of long story:
<erUSUL> hapik: no you need a ssh server for windows
<nibbler> ubuntu upgrade just warned me about: http://www.debian.org/security/pam-auth  - which ubuntu versions were affected by this bug?
<BellinXFelon> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382552/
<erUSUL> Defense|Twin: there are some ppa that will offer a newer kernel.
<neurochrome> bastidrazor, yeah I'm with sky and it took me months to realise that my server _was_ working just not when I tested it at home... it took pointing my 3g phone at the ip to realise (after countless calls to sky customer service who are about as useful as a chocolate teapot)
<DasEi> hapik: for just a file use ssh, yes got to setup a win server (ssh)or the other way round (ssh-server ubunut, putty on win)
<Defense|Twin> erUSUL: This weekend i updated the firmware of my Super Tlent SSD. since that Kubuntu allways comes up with some IO-errors after a few seconds/minutes ... the funny thing is that i can use the SSD with Gentoo and Fedora without any problem.. also with older kernel versions...
<kantor> hi
<Defense|Twin> erUSUL: now i only want to test if it is maybe only a 2.6.31 Kernel problem in Kubuntu
<kantor> why is that in newer gnome versions like 2.29 (included in ubuntu 10.04 alpha) I can not disable the touchpad ?? there is no such option
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: is this the whole syslog ? no hd-related stuff in there, try (trml) :
<kantor> why is that in newer gnome versions like 2.29 (included in ubuntu 10.04 alpha) I can not disable the touchpad ?? there is no such option
<hapik> arUSUL: please, confirm or correct my way of thinking. I will download FileZilla Server for Windows, install it and start on Win. Then from Linux machine using sftp I should be able to connect to win. Right?
<derp> !netsplit
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<erUSUL> hapik: if filezilla ftp server supports sftp yes
<kaz00> need help with fdisk of sd card
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: dmesg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kaz00> i think
<erUSUL> Defense|Twin: as i said you probably can find a ppa (the x edgers for example) with newer kernels)
<erUSUL> !ppa | Defense|Twin
<ubottu> Defense|Twin: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Ricoshady> is there a drupal api function to stream a file?
<erUSUL> Ricoshady: #drupal
<kantor> why is that in newer gnome versions like 2.29 (included in ubuntu 10.04 alpha) I can not disable the touchpad ?? there is no such option
<kaz00> the symptom i am observing: when i untar an archive that has symlinks in it, the links are broken when the archive is untarred onto my sd card
<DasEi> kaz00: want to format it ? use gparted
<meowagi> how can i resume a x11 remote session with ssh?
<kaz00> DasEi:i have used parted. i have tried fdisk. this has lead to questions
<ivansmo> erUSUL , I have wrote that command in rc.local and when I boot it always ask me to type WPA2 but it cant recognized the key and just ask me again and again.
<kaz00> i have tried toi make the card a linux partition
<DasEi> kaz00: use rsync, see manpage on howto savee symlinks
<kaz00> then makefs.ext2
<chlumsko> drupal: file_create_url	includes/file.inc	Creates a web-accessible URL for a stream to an external or local file. from http://api.drupal.org/api/group/file/7
<kaz00> ok
<kaz00> man rsync?
<DasEi> y
<kaz00> ty!
<blakkheim> meowagi: you can't
<meowagi> i logged in in my box with ssh -Y myuser@2001:2eab:2aea:31b6:12af:2
<meowagi> blackkheim why not?
<erUSUL> ivansmo: if you remove the command from rc.local it stops asking for a password ? i do not think the command has anything to do with that command
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: url from last command ?
<ivansmo> I think it does, because if I type that now in terminal I get same problem
<blakkheim> meowagi: you can run X applications through ssh but you can't "reattach" to them as if they were cli apps in screen. you need like a vnc client for that
<meowagi> i start programs like that xchat & adn xchat appears here
<ivansmo> and problem disapear when I reboot
<poseidon> For my high school physics class I'm allowed to have one sheet which contains formulas on it.  What would be the best way for me to create a page of physics formulas I can print out?  I want to be able to have subscripts, exponents, bar notation, fractions, greek letters, etc.
<ivansmo> or when I remove command from rc.local :(
<meowagi> blakkheim, can emulate a screen?
<meowagi> mirroring x11 to the screen and to x11 maybe?
<meowagi> vnc sucks for some reasons
<meowagi> due a bug on the nvidia drivers or ubuntu it doesnt refresh the screen
<meowagi> x11vnc is much faster but it crashes
<chlumsko> poseidon: the quasi standart for this use is latex, but hard to learn, try lyx
<meowagi> i think three is a issue with framebuf
<m_fulder> I've resently installed samba and it works fine to share folders windows->ubuntu and vice versa  through the internal HDD on my ubuntu computer, though when I try to share an external HDD (USB connected) it doens't work (in windows I get the error that the path can not be found) why?
<ivansmo> erUSUL can there be a problem with WPA2???
<meowagi> m_fulder because the samba stuff on nautilus is buggy
<sixofour> so, firefox, latest buntu with kde4, youtube, i can't stop or start youtube videos, i can't press any of the bottons on the video at all... :/
<m_fulder> :( is there a way to fix this meowagi
<meowagi> edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<meowagi> just add a line [external]
<kaz00> DasEi: when i untar the archive onto my local drive i get the same issue: symlinks are broken. i use '$ tar xvf ball.tar' and everythin is unpacked but important symlinks are broken... ???
<erUSUL> ivansmo: do not think so; but can not be sure ... i only use wpa here
<m_fulder> meowagi,  what should I change there
<meowagi> and copy the stuff from the above line [printers]
<kaz00> so prblem seems to not be remote only
<mondragon> is there any way to get gcc-3.4.6 on 9.10 via apt?
<meowagi> or start nautilus with sudo
<meowagi> sudo nautilus, and try to add the shares
<meowagi> nautilus is very buggy in this case
<Switch10> meowagi: gksudo for GUI
<m_fulder> meowagi,  where do I add [external] exaclty?
<Slydon> What is the name of the OSX type shortcut bar for ubuntu? like AWS or something?
<meowagi> in the smb.conf
<m_fulder> under [global] ?
<meowagi> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Switch10> Slydon: awn
<meowagi> no at the end
<m_fulder> oki
<meowagi> share=/path/to/externalhd
<meowagi> or something
<Slydon> Switch: thank you!
<mod> Is there a way to drag windows between Workspace Switcher panels in 9.10?  I could do this in 9.04 (and 8)
<meowagi> path = /sharepath/
<hapik> how to start a sftp server?
<mod> seems like a step backwards O.o
<Switch10> mod: it should let you by default. Just like 9.04
<mod> hapik, you probably have to install on
<DasEi> kaz00: that's another thing now, I've no firm experiences with tar's behavement on symlinks, see : http://tinyurl.com/yzzcq9y
<mod> Switch10, i've installed two 9.10 systems now, same diff...
<mod> i pull it, does nothing
<Switch10> mod: hmm. It works for me
<mod> is there more config for Workspac Switcher than the tiny control panel for it?
<mod> weird
<kaz00> DasEi: ty will take-a-peek
<m_fulder> meowagi, so like this:   [external]	path = /media/PACKARDBELL
<kaz00> lol. i read that already. :(
<mod> Sitch10, I left click on the tiny window inside the panel, and then drag it to another panel... nuthin, grrr
<bastidrazor> Slydon: also try cairo-dock .. has a bit more features than AWN
<kaz00> so maybe the links arent made when tar ball is made? so links arent there to begin with perhaps. bummer.
<seanbrystone> packardbell? *shudders*
<meowagi> nah
<mod> er sorry, Switch10
<warriorforgod> m_fulder: Do you really have a packard bell pc sitting on your network?
<meowagi> [external] -> new line
<meowagi> path = /path/
<mod> Switch10, you are using Workspace Switcher 2.28.0?
<m_fulder> yeah new line and then path
<meowagi> ok
<meowagi> then reload the smb server
<m_fulder> warriorforgod,  no I have not, but the externar HDD is a packardbell HDD
<m_fulder> external *
<arleslie> I'm trying to install Grub to my Flash card using Ubuntu 9.10 but I can't find the Stage1 folder
<meowagi> external is the share appears
<meowagi> the sharename in the brackets
<Slydon> bastidrazor: i read about that one as well, I'll check it out.
<Switch10> mod: I'm not sure. I just checked if it would work on my buddys computer. It works fine. Maybe now you need compiz or something
<ubuntu___> do i have grub or grub 2?
<ubuntu___> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu___> Error 15: File not found
<Switch10> ubuntu___: are you using ubuntu 9.10?
<ubuntu___> ya
<Switch10> ubuntu___: you have grub 2
<m_fulder> meowagi,  I now see a new folder in the Network->MYUBUNTUCOMP dir. .. there is the "external" folder..but while trying to access it requires acc/pass why?
<ubuntu___> ok. Switch10 how to restore it.
<Erwyn> hello
<ubuntu___> ok. Switch10 how to restore it after i installed windows
<ubuntu_> Switch10, no
<Switch10> There is a whole wiki page on grub2. Search for it. You should have installed windows first
<mod> Switch10, I think you're right abotu needing compwiz config... bleh... more junk ;)
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Switch10> erUSUL: that's it. Thanks
<Switch10> mod: yeah that's a pain.
<seanbrystone> is it possible to pause a running gzip process?
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: crtl + z ?
<seanbrystone> ctrl + z?
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: that stops the current running program
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, will it resume later?
<seanbrystone> ctrl z not working
<seanbrystone> how do i pause gzip?
<psychicist> hi, is there a (rational) solution to sound not working with ich6 on 9.10? should I upgrade alsa drivers and libs?
<Guest48079> can i attach the control panel to the video screen for mplayer?
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<psychicist> thanks, I'll have a look at that
<sweetandy> Guest48079: mplayer does not come with a GUI, try smplayer
<Guest48079> smplayer was wierd
<Guest48079> it kept stopping
<Switch10> Guest48079: what about vlc
<Guest48079> and i have to go back int he track bar to make it play again
<Guest48079> ok ill try that :)
<tonettothebest> ciao belli
<zagabar> nibbler: Sorry for the delay, but here it is: http://pastebin.com/NQETKfk6
<nibbler> zagabar: this looks good. at least there is also bidirectional traffic, but how the hell can squirrelmail be affected then. do other webpages work?
<tonettothebest> raga qlkn può aiutarmi
<tonettothebest> plsssssssss
<mod> switch10, turned off compwiz completely.... all's well :D
<zagabar> nibbler: Yes, all other standard html sites works, as well as my ampache server. Also, squirrelmail works partly, since I am prompted to log in. The problem is that I get a "incorrect user" error from it. Same from thunderbird.
<nibbler> zagabar: how is squirrelmail configured? any database backend that might fail?
<juridico> hola
<sasho> hi
<damjan_> I du no how but I fucked up. When I installed ubuntu again I cant get to ntfs partiotion not from win or ubuntu. Gparted says that it is unallocated. Is there a way to get data back?
<gz0> Im trying to install a list of packages using apt-get but ignore missing packages? ive tried -m -f and --ignore-missing? thanks
<zagabar> nibbler: I just installed it from the repositorys and basically used standard settings. Also standard settings at the general mailserver stuff. How would a database fail just because of the iptable rule? :S
<nibbler> zagabar: hmmmmmmmmm
<nibbler> zagabar: paste your /etc/hosts pls
<malikkite> hello, anyone helping me for a wifi usb?
<m_fulder> I've now added this to my smb.conf..still while trying to access the "external" folder in windows I get permission denied error .. why?  http://pastebin.com/DNaU4CYZ
<zagabar> nibbler: http://pastebin.com/dCkL2MYe
<mod> In 9.10 can I turn my second monitor into a completely new desktop?
<nibbler> zagabar: remove 127.0.1.1       Pallkars
<mod> i was able to do this in an older gnome under centos
<zagabar> nibbler: Can this damage some?
<nibbler> zagabar: comment it out, prepend a # if you are scared :)
<ubuntu_> iam tring to restore grub of kubuntu 9.10 after installing windows. but getting error 15. what can i do?
<kazoo> how do i see what people do when they ssh to me?
<nibbler> zagabar: this is a very strange setting that fks up a lot of networking in my experience. its new in 9.10 iirc
<bastidrazor> kazoo: you could look at their .bash_history that is loacated in their home directory
<malikkite> ubuntu 8.04 i got a wifi usb dongle, working in ubuntu 9.04, but not in 8.04... lsusb recognize the right hardware, lsmod charges the right driver, ifconfig and iwconfig cannot find out.... anyone may help me pls?
<nibbler> kazoo: you could give them screen as a shell and attach to their screen session
<zagabar> nibbler: I see, I will try it then. Do I have to restart some networking or so?
<_Kalce_> salve a tutti, io ho reinstallato ubuntu 9.04. Ovviamente mi manca il plug in flash per firefox. Ricordo che qui in chat qualcuno mi aveva detto come fare per installarlo col terminale.......
<bastidrazor> !it | _Kalce_
<ubottu> _Kalce_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<malikkite> ubuntu 8.04 i got a wifi usb dongle, working in ubuntu 9.04, but not in 8.04... lsusb recognize the right hardware, lsmod charges the right driver, ifconfig and iwconfig cannot find out.... anyone may help me pls?
<nibbler> zagabar: normally not, maybe restart apache, but even this should not be necessary
<kgs> Ugh..
<ubuntu_> iam tring to restore grub of kubuntu 9.10 after installing windows. but getting error 15. what can i do?
<comutamike> Hey guys - I know this probably the wrong place to ask, but I'm looking to package some gnome themes - like launchpad.net/airlines.  Any ideas how I can do this?
<major_redhat> question: does kdenlive run better in ubuntu with GDM or in Kubuntu with KDE?
<jrib> !packaging > comutamike
<ubottu> comutamike, please see my private message
<zagabar> nibbler: I restarted apache2 and got the error: "sudo: unable to resolve host Pallkars"
<jrib> comutamike: use existing packages as templates, ask #ubuntu-motu for good examples
<malikkite> ubuntu 8.04 i got a wifi usb dongle, working in ubuntu 9.04, but not in 8.04... lsusb recognize the right hardware, lsmod charges the right driver, ifconfig and iwconfig cannot find out.... anyone may help me pls?
<zagabar> nibbler:  I could also not use squirrelmail
<nibbler> zagabar: hehe thats good. then define pallkars with its *real* ip in /etc/hosts - like the line you took out, just with the real IP
<ticko> i have a problem when  trying to share a folder it returns this info and reds out the share name box: " 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error. "
<comutamike> jrib: Cool - I'll try that
<ubuntu_> iam tring to restore grub of kubuntu 9.10 after installing windows. but getting error 15. what can i do?
<bob1> hi guys
<bob1> i have a problem with linux
<lex> Hey guys. FOSS question: anyone knows of a good system for me to clasify and make searchable the metadata of my personal book library? Ive a lot of dead tree informational devices and I want to clasify them.
<zagabar> nibbler: Okay.^^ I changed it, restarted without error, but still getting the same login error at squirrelmail.
<bob1> it makes the speakers on my laptop pop every once in a while. anyone know how to fix it?
<nibbler> zagabar: check apache logs for hints
<comutamike> lex: there's a collection utility in the software centre
<kazoo> root@Vortex:~# mysql
<kazoo> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<kazoo> root@Vortex:~#
<kazoo> any idea's?
<ticko> i have a problem when  trying to share a folder it returns this info and reds out the share name box: " 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error. "
<comutamike> lex: GCStar
<lex> comutamike, hey cool, thats a nice start
<comutamike> lex:  It has links to like collection providers... I don't know if there is like  a library provider... So you can use the collection and just type in the like ISBN number and it will look it up from the provider.
<comutamike> lex: I was planning on using it to create like the ultimate collection of all the Dr Who memorabelia...
<comutamike> lex: It may not actually be on the Repository.
<bob1> anyone know why my speakers keep making a pop sound?
<portablejim> I have a problem that seems to be caused by dvb_core (log @ http://paste2.org/p/685550 ) that stops my usb from working. How to I get rid of the problem (aside from rebooting)?
<major_redhat> bob1: bad speakers? too much power? maybe you have bad plugins/drivers or something
<comutamike> lex: GCStar.org
<zagabar> nibbler: I don't really know what log to check. I checked the error log, but it doesn't tell me anything new.
<axos88> hello! I would like my mysql server to authenticate users based on /etc/passwd. Eg. Every user that is in the mysql group should get access to the db server. I would like to do this so that I don't have to change 100 places when adding or deleting a user (mysql is one of that 100)
<rabar> Hi I installed nginx via apt-get install. I delete the /etc/init.d/nginx file, but now I would like to restore it. I tried an apt-get reinstall but the file didnt come back. what can I do?
<coldpizza72i> does ubuntu come with a program to burn iso's
<kazoo> help, root@Vortex:~# mysql -u root
<kazoo> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<kazoo> root@Vortex:~#
<kazoo> any idea's?
<FloodBot4> kazoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axos88> coldpizza72i, brasero
<kazoo> oop sorry
<kazoo> forgot.
<zagabar> nibbler: Wait, I do get one error when trying to log in: [Tue Feb 23 23:51:16 2010] [error] [client 81.170.128.160] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<nibbler> zagabar: thats no real error :|
<zagabar> nibbler: That one four times in a row.
<zagabar> Oh. :/
<kazoo> Dose anyone know why MySQL won't go?
<arleslie> trying to install grub2 on USB, grub-install keeps giving: "Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1"
<luigi_> ho un problema con xnee:"Error number: 35 Error:      Record memory failure"
<nibbler> zagabar: squirrelmail accesses local mail files on this server, right?
<arleslie> !es | luigi_
<ubottu> luigi_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luigi_> i'm sorry; i was thinking i ware in the italian channel
<luigi_> i've got a problem with xnee: "Error number: 35 Error:      Record memory failure"
<arleslie> Anyone know why grub-install keeps reporting: "Cannot find a GRUB drive"
<DasEi> arleslie: grub1 on a fstabab with uuid ?
<zagabar> nibbler: Yes, local mail files. Btw, I found this in an accesslog in the apache log folder: http://pastebin.com/DqDBeyyL
<hkphooey> kazoo, mysql server isn't running. try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld restart' or something like that.
<ncrfgs> hi, is threre an ubuntu irc server as well? I'm looking for #ubuntu-mozillateam
<kazoo> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) any idea's on why mysql won't connect?
<DasEi> ncrfgs: irc.ubuntu.com
<arleslie> DasEi, I'm trying to install Grub2 onto a USB device.
<xangua> ncrfgs: /join #nameofthechannel
<ncrfgs> xangua: thanks
<xangua> ...
<ncrfgs> see you
<Myszka> hi
<Drawn> hi
<luigi_> ho un problema con xnee:"Error number: 35 Error:      Record memory failure"
<rapcore> re
<rapcore> re
<rapcore> r
<FloodBot4> rapcore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapcore> ere
<arleslie> !it | luigi_
<ubottu> luigi_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ticko> i have a problem when  trying to share a folder it returns this info and reds out the share name box: " 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error. "
<militant> hello.  i'm about to put ubuntu on the housekeeper's laptop.  she has a dualcore athlon64.  is there a reason to use the amd64 specific versions?  and what's the diff between alternate and desktop?
<luigi_> i've got a problem with xnee: "Error number: 35 Error:      Record memory failure"
<sickly> i am having a problem getting compiz to work, ubuntu 8.10, here is the output of "glxinfo" http://paste.ubuntu.com/382587/thanks
<sickly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382587/
<foul_owl> how can install a package that existed in jaunty, but doesn't exist in karmic? also, is it considered "safe" to do so? is it possible it will mess up apt?
<band_of_koala> Can anyone help me fix my ssh, just got a new router
<ticko> militant: you should always use the distro in accordance to your processor for efficiency and ultimate performance...as to alternate vs. desktop the alternate version is more a experienced user version
<militant> ticko: ahhh ok.  answers both questions.  thank you
<jrib> band_of_koala: was ssh working with the old router?
<zagabar> band_of_koala: open port 21?
<band_of_koala> jrib: yes
<band_of_koala> well without a router
<jrib> band_of_koala: then just forward port 22 to your machine
<CrocoJet> hi for all ! ext4 problems are solved ? "Delayed allocation and potential data loss"
<band_of_koala> jrib:I tried
<band_of_koala> jrib: it didn't fix it
<jrib> band_of_koala: that's all there is to do.  It's a router issue
<band_of_koala> jrib: okay
<jrib> band_of_koala: how are you testing?
<coldpizza72i> axos88, any idea why a brand new dvd i put in is telling me theres only 1.4gb left
<malikkite> ubuntu 8.04 i got a wifi usb dongle, working in ubuntu 9.04, but not in 8.04... lsusb recognize the right hardware, lsmod charges the right driver, ifconfig and iwconfig cannot find out.... anyone may help me pls?
<band_of_koala> jrib: trying to ssh into it from my dyndns\
<axos88> coldpizza72i, not really
<band_of_koala> jrib: i changed the IP on it so it should be right
<jrib> band_of_koala: just use the router's ip
<arleslie> Anyone know why grub-install keeps reporting: "Cannot find a GRUB drive"
<band_of_koala> didnt help
<nibbler> zagabar: i am out of ideas, i'm sorry
<MattMesa> Is there any easy way to see how fast your net connection is running at and what is eating up bandwidth?
<luigi_> i've got a problem with xnee: "Error number: 35 Error:      Record memory failure"
<zagabar> nibbler: And those outputs are no bad things?
<band_of_koala> jrib: didn't help
<jrib> band_of_koala: that confirms the issue is that you are not properly forwarding port 22 to your machine
<nibbler> zagabar: try accessing squirrelmail from the host itself, usig a text browser or someting
<band_of_koala> jrib: okay I'll try again
<nibbler> zagabar: the ones you nopasted? thats the accesslog, that just tells you what pages have been visited
<nibbler> zagabar: and they all have returncode 200, which means OK
<zagabar> nibbler: I see. When trying to log in from the server itself using lynx, I get the same error.
<Schmidt> I have a dual core system, and the CPU scaler seems to only scale down one of the cores, how do I solve that?
<kaz00> anyone: am having difficulties with untarred archives.  when i untar them (locally or remotely) i am getting broken symlinks. invoke with 'target_dir$ tar xvf ball.tar'... ???
<^sn00per^> ahh much better had to increase my font size  its pretty small on a 8 in screen
<major_redhat> ^sn00per^: netbook?
<NfuidS> let's say I have "/usr/local/bin/searchd" and I want it to start on server startup, how do I do that?
<NfuidS> I know it's with init.d
<Younder> Is there a command line utillity (for use in scripts) to send SMS as QuickPage does for pagers?
<NfuidS> but I don't know how
<jrib> !boot | NfuidS
<ubottu> NfuidS: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> NfuidS: make a init script for the service ( look at /etc/init.d/skeleton ) then add it to init
<zagabar> nibbler: Okay, but thanks for the help anyway. ^^ Do you have suggestions on where to take this problem further?
<band_of_koala> jrib: Global Port(s): 22 Local Port(s): 22
<band_of_koala> jrib: protocol: both
<torasuku> Is there a way I can turn off the opacity fading of window titlebars without disabling Compiz entirely?
<arleslie> Can someone help me with Grub-install
<nibbler> zagabar: if i just had...
<jrib> band_of_koala: so do you believe it's a server issue?
<nibbler> zagabar: what is the exact error again?
<nibbler> zagabar: screenshot or something :)
<band_of_koala> jrib: i have no clue it was working fine yesterday
<jrib> band_of_koala: go to your server and « ssh localhost ».  Then check for failed ssh logins in the logs.
<jolaren> why is some progrmas green in the terminal?
<kazoo> how do i unzip
<jrib> jolaren: executable
<jrib> kazoo: double click
<kazoo> how do i unzip a .bz2 file?
<Typos_King> kazoo:    unzip FILE
<kazoo> Um it's a shell...
<blakkheim> kazoo: man tar
<erUSUL> kazoo: bunzip file.bz2
<jrib> kazoo: you don't.  Use bunzip2 if that's what you really meant
<mac|gyve1> kazoo: file.tar.bz2 or file.bz2?
<Younder> Never mind found one: gnokii (www.gnokii.org)
<kazoo> tar.bz3
<kazoo> tar.bz2 *
<Typos_King> ?
<mac|gyve1> kazoo: tar -xjf file.tar.bz2
<jrib> kazoo: why do you need this?
<arleslie> I'm trying to make a startup disk but I keep getting, "Cannot install bootloader"
<kazoo> it's for someone else
<jrib> kazoo: well you don't usually need tar.bz2 in ubuntu
<NfuidS> erUSUL: ok, I created a script from the skeleton, where should I put it ?
<mac|gyve1> kazoo: add -v if you want progress
<blakkheim> jrib: tarballs are used very often in linux, what do you mean?
<conb123> Does a custom login screen have to contain a gtk-2.0 folder with a gtkrc file? Because I have a custom gdm login screen and it contains a full metacity-1 folder but it will not work do I need the gtk-2.0 folder?
<jrib> blakkheim: are you from the 90s?
<mac|gyve1> jrib: they're *still* used a lot?
<band_of_koala> jrib: I can ssh localhost
<coldpizza72i> axos88, can i format a dvd r disc
<MATb> howdy
<zagabar> nibbler: The error is this: http://pallkars.net/~uploader/uploads/shot.PNG And I get it when adding the table rule "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE". This don't mess up ampache, websites, ftp, ssh nor any other service that I have noticed except squirrelmail and thunderbird. I can still access the mail with mutt via ssh though.
<kareeser> conb123: custom login screens no longer work in karmic
<band_of_koala> jrib: and the log changes. But if I do it from my dyndns or ip it doesnt work
<jrib> mac|gyve1: no they're not.  You can get by without ever touching a tarball yourself on modern-day linux systems
<coldpizza72i> axos88, im stupid ...nevermind.....its 1.4gb after it will burn it lol
<conb123> kareeser: But I'm pretty sure they work to an extent, I'm using this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdm2-setup-a-login-interface-management-utility-for-the-new-gdm.html#more-4036
<jrib> band_of_koala: it's a router issue.
<mac|gyve1> jrib: it depends a *lot* on what you're doing though
<band_of_koala> jrib:ok thanks
<jrib> mac|gyve1: we're talking about typical usage here
<blakkheim> jrib: i use tarballs every day
<MATb> hmmmmmmmmmm...
<blakkheim> jrib: mainly for source code
<nibbler> zagabar: hmmm, maybe its connected to pam, anything in /var/log/auth.log ?
<MATb> tar balls is good
<jrib> blakkheim: exactly
<kareeser> conb123: ah, never used this - so I wouldn't know
<kaz00> kazoo: nice nick :o)
<kazoo> ..
<kareeser> lol
<kaz00> solve your unzip problem?
<mac|gyve1> this is getting confusing ;)
<kazoo> Yeah
<mod> Is there a way to get my dual head setup to display a different desktop for each monitor instead of one, wide destkop?
<MATb> q for ya: how do i know/find out what desktop manager I'm using?
<MATb> just installed 10.1
<kazoo> why is MySQL not starting..
<blakkheim> MATb: there is no 10.1 and there is no such thing as a desktop manager
<zagabar> nibbler: Nope, no entries are created in that log if I try to log in. Not if I do it correctly, nor incorrectly.
<jrib> blakkheim: most people who ask how to extract a tarball are usually trying to compile something that's in the repositories anyway (and if that's the case, you usually don't want the tarball), that's my only point
<blakkheim> MATb: there is a desktop environment and a window manager, i think you're a bit confused
<kaz00> kazoo: how did you install it? from tarball source or via aptitude?
<blakkheim> jrib: ok, fair enough. i guess i'm not a "typical" user then :/
<conb123> Anyone, is there a way to auto generate a gtkrc file for the purpose of a custom gdm login screen?
<MATb> blahblak: I am - sowwy
<kazoo> i used sudp apt-get
<kazoo> sudo apt-get
<kazoo> as the ubuntu page calls for..
<cemc> how can I stop X from listening on 6000 in Karmic ?
<kaz00> so dependencies should have also been installed.
<jrib> blakkheim: I have some programs whose source I like to modify but I never use tar to do it ;)
<kaz00> kazoo: what was error again?
<MATb> blak: ok - how do i know what desktop environment and window manager I'm runnig?
<blakkheim> MATb: did you install x/k/ubuntu?
<adambuntu> hey guys, is there any reason why sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty wont work from ubuntu 9.10 x64?
<MATb> ubuntu
<kazoo> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<blakkheim> MATb: then you are using gnome
<nibbler> zagabar: ah ok.... i see, squirrelmail does not use the mail files directly, but connects to your imap server as an client?
<MATb> Gnome-Do
<MATb> ooops
<MATb> gnome, ok - how do i find out?
<MATb> any cli?
<kaz00> kazoo: so are you sure that mysqld is *not* running and that the error is *not* with the client?
<nibbler> kazoo: does the sockfile exist, is a mysql process running etc?
<jrib> adambuntu: because that package is for 9.04, not 9.10
<zagabar> nibbler: I think so. That is what I remember at least from installing it. Can it be something with the connection when squirrelmail tries to access the IMAP?
<kazoo> there is no mysqld.sock
<kazoo> should i make it?
<MATb> blak: anyway to find out what window manager I am using?
<kaz00> kazoo: have you checked whether mysqld is running
<MATb> sorry for asking n00b qs
<kazoo> It's not running.
<Typos_King> MATb:     if you right-click on the desktop, it'd give you some options to show what WM is running
<kaz00> this is the place for noob qs mat :D
<nibbler> zagabar: i'm pretty sure its actually the authentication mechanim of your imap server that breaks. explains why thunderbird gets the same
<sam555> hello all!
<Typos_King> allo
<nibbler> zagabar: what imap server are you using?
<zagabar> nibbler: Okay. Is there a log for the imap somewhere that could verify it?
<sam555> anyone know how to install thunderbird on ubuntu?
<kaz00> kazoo: but how do you know mysqld is not running? top? ps?
<MATb> Typos: nothing happens.......
<MATb> hmmmmmmmmmm...
<MATb> right mouse click?
<kazoo> pidof mysql
<zagabar> nibbler: The default one that comes with ubuntu 9.10
<MATb> hmmmmmmmmmm...
<Typos_King> sam555:   sudo apt-get thunderbird :|
<jrib> sam555: thunderbird should be in the repositories
<B3rz3rk3r> sam555, apt=get install thunderbird
<Typos_King> erk
<Typos_King> sam555:   sudo apt-get install thunderbird :|
<sam555> thanks folks!
<jon5001> I am using evolution, synced with my gmail contacts.  Problem, Gmail automatically adds everyone to whom I send email to my address book.  Result is a ballooning number of contacts that get synced down to evolution.  there is no way to turn this feature off, but there is a sub group within gmail contacts called "my contacts" which does not include all tis garbage.  is there a way to sync evolution to the "my contacts" sub group
<jon5001> as opposed to the "all contacts"?
<kazoo> hey hey hey
<adambuntu> jrib, ok, i need the older wireless drivers for my atheros wireless card. how do i get those if i cant follow the old rules, do i just sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic?
<kazoo> i normally use ps x
<kazoo> ;)
<moredip> @coldpizza yep, Brasero
<kaz00> kazoo: just for *its and giggles, what happens when you type 'prompt$ ps -u mysql'?
<jrib> adambuntu: you can try.  Check the package descriptions to see what you really need
<adambuntu> jrib, how do i do that?
<jrib> adambuntu: click on the package in synaptic, it will show the descripting
<jrib> tion
<kazoo>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<kaz00> lol
<raj> helloz
<raj> System:    Host raj-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<adambuntu> jrib, thanks
<kazoo> That's all i get..
<kareeser> ooooh aaaaah
 * kareeser thinks gnome-shell is fancy schmancy
 * kareeser thinks the fonts are too big, though
 * kareeser also hates how it shows his porn collection in the "recent documents"
<kaz00> kazoo: what happens if you enter 'prompt$ my<tab>' does it auto fill for any commands?
<kareeser> :(
<raj> so did any1 figure out stupid magicjack on ubuntu/mint? they said linux drivers are comming begining of 2010 ... damn i hate promises that are not delivered :S
<^vivitar> kareeser: lmao
<arleslie> Can someone help me with "grub-install"?
<kazoo> wtf is my<tab>?
<kareeser> raj: I heard magickjack works in windows in virtualbox...
<zagabar> nibbler: I don't seem to have courier at least.
<kaz00> enter 'my" at the prompt then hit tab button
<raj> I i already have virtual box ... but it sucks .. its laggy and the sound quality is horrible ..  :(
<nibbler> zagabar: well, i need to sleep now, i wish you good luck debugging, and i'm sure its the imap server, which also points to the imap-server support channels..... good night
<nibbler> night guys
<adambuntu> jrib, really no description in there, so i just installed linux-backports-wireless-generic
<^vivitar> raj: YOu sure thats not just the magicjack? LoL
<adambuntu> jrib, for karmic
<luigi_> i've got a problem with xnee: "Error number: 35 Error:      Record memory failure"
<root> هاي
<adambuntu> jrib, hopefully the package had the atheros 9285 driver in it
<octo_> is there something I can add to xorg file to make opengl work better witht the intel 4500M graphics ?
<octo_>  i see composite is on, is there anything else i should put in there, i have quite a few games that dont work correctly
<raj> vivtar it works perfect under my winblows partition .. thats the ONLY reason i still have WINBLOWs and i have magicjack for that .. theyy have mac support why not linux ?
<kaz00> kazooooOOooOOOOoo... what did you get?
 * MATb is away - Feeding elephants. - messages will be saved.
<zagabar> How can I tell what IMAP-server I am using?
<jrib> !away > MATb
<ubottu> MATb, please see my private message
<adambuntu> jrib, thanks bud
<Fraxtil> 'sup incluye? :D
<jrib> adambuntu: if it works, you could help others by making a note on the wiki
<raj> octo_ yes if you go through the forums i believe there is a post on that.. i cant really remember what i googled for to find it
<incluye> j0
<Xcell> check
<adambuntu> jrib, i will, others have, but i have absolutely no problem doing so
<Donfuy> I got a problem with UNR :/
<Fraxtil> 'sup Donfuy
<Donfuy> Same problem of this guy, apparently.
<Donfuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406894&highlight=gnome+power+configuration+fail
<Donfuy> Hey Fraxtil.
<octo_> raj: it seems hard to find good info on intell graphics, i usually had nvidia. Just search for intel in the ubuntu forums you supppose?
<Sukuoru> Yup, intel and the model num.
<helpme> how much download is a youtube that is in standard quality that goes for a few minutes?
<Sukuoru> I always had problems with dells built in intel video
<arleslie> Thank you ubuntu for whipping my thumbdrive with out telling me...
<Guest99320> What's the linux equivalent of Foobar2k? I would rather not run it in Wine all the time.
<MATb> so.......... how do i know what window manager I'm using?
<duallez> hai lez girls
<adambuntu> arleslie, not to disappoint, ubuntu didnt do it. you did it. ubuntu asked you if you wanted to do it lol
<Typos_King> Guest99320:   http://techcityinc.com/2009/04/14/10-best-audio-editors-for-linux/    pick the one you wish
<arleslie> adambuntu, I was installing grub using the grub-install, which I've asked multiple times for help and now I finally get it to work by just telling it to install on /dev/sdb and now my filetype is RAW, so no it did not tell me that it was going to render it usless.
<sam555> how does one install skype for ubuntu 9.04, I tried sudo apt get
<ardchoille> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Nitsuga> arleslie, what?
<Typos_King> ... crap
<sam555> thanks!
<Typos_King> Guest99320:   ... those are editors.... you want a player.... there are quite a few really
<adambuntu> arleslie, in grub, your disks should have been laid out in a format that was readable by size. you didnt view what you were writing to prior to doing so?
<arleslie> Nitsuga, I was using the grub-install command to install grub on my thumbdrive, and now my filetype is RAW, which has rendered it useless.
<Typos_King> Guest99320:     one close to that app will be amarok
<Guest99320> I'm trying out Decibel right now. But for now Rhythmbox is fine
<DIaVoLuS> Hi
<Guest99320> Let me try Amarok brb
<arleslie> adambuntu, I have, but grub wouldn't install onto it, so I figured that I might as well try sdb and well it worked, and rendered it useless
<jsoft> How do I get rid of the network connections icon bottom right?
<jsoft> I set networking up manually...
<adambuntu> arleslie, im really sorry that it rendered it useless. ive done a similar thing before, but realized it, and fixed it. i hope it didnt kill any data on it that was of real importance like family pics and stuff
<Typos_King> Guest99320:     http://www.smashingdownloads.com/2008/10/19/15-linux-music-players-download-your-favorite/
<Nitsuga> arleslie, renered the pendrive useless?
<DasEi> jsoft : uninstall network-manager
<Nitsuga> you can format it again, but grub-install don't do such a thing
<arleslie> Nitsuga, grub-install don't do such a thing, would you like me to show you that it does?
<Guest99320> Songbird looks nice
<Nitsuga> arleslie, it is supposed to write in the first few blocks of the disk
<jsoft> DasEi: hmm.
<arleslie> adambuntu, well it killed my report, but luckly EASEUS recovers the entire partition, but do you think you can help me once I fix my pendrive?
<Nitsuga> where threr only can be bootloaders
<adambuntu> yes, however, i am going to tell you to backup the info onto another drive to be sure it doesnt happen again
<arleslie> Nitsuga, which over write the beginning of the filesystem on the pendrive, causing it to render it useless until I reformat it.
<Nitsuga> arleslie, ohh i dind't think wat could happen if you don't have a mbr..
<MenZa> Is it possible to choose what users should be displayed on the GDM login? I'm installing Ubuntu for a friend, and I'm trying to make a maintenance user in case I ever need to troubleshoot it over ssh or by other means.
<Nitsuga> *what
<arleslie> adambuntu, will you be on in about 30 minutes, I have to recover the partition
<Nitsuga> ohh I hope that it wasn't holding any important stuff...
<meganerd> MenZa: this was possible on 9.04
<Losha> arleslie: sdb?
<MenZa> meganerd: Aye, this is on Karmic
<Nitsuga> MenZa, you can add a user with UUID >1000
<meganerd> MenZa: just like hiding the userlist was point and click on 9.04, but not 9.10
<j_ack> Guest99320: the best equivalent for foobar is on gnome  «gmusicbrowser»
<Nitsuga> and it will not show in GDM
<MenZa> Nitsuga: excellent, cheers
<DasEi> jsoft : hmm ? sudo apt-get remove network-manager-gnome
<meganerd> Nitsuga: you mean < 1000
<Donfuy> My computer doesn't boot up after one time I suspended. Goes all the way to the login screen and then when I try to log in, computer or goes black with cursor (Failsafe GNOME, terminal available), or loads for some seconds and goes back to the login screen. a -- oh my god what magic is this. I mess around with the terminal and next time it boots up perfectly. Amazing.
<adambuntu> arleslie, i may. there are alot more intelligent people on here than me tho when it comes to that im sure. but, i will help if i see you
<MenZa> Nitsuga: The UID is 1001 atm, still showing up
<Nitsuga> meganerd, yeah, I always confuse it
<Nitsuga> MenZa, it is < 1000 :$
<MenZa> Nitsuga: Ohh, gotcha.
<Nitsuga> meganerd, btw, nice nickname :P
<Typos_King> Donfuy:     was there a question?
<Donfuy> Yes, there was, Typos_King.
<adambuntu> arleslie, what exactly are you doing so i understand it
<MenZa> Nitsuga: Got it. Cheers mate :)
<Typos_King> hehe, I must have missed it :
<arleslie> adambuntu, well I've asked multiple times but no one has offered to help
<jolaren> when I add a device in the USB slots I get a list of errors like "usb_kill_urb+0x85/0xc0" and "? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x40"
<MenZa> !helpersnack | Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Donfuy> My netbook was non-functioning for 2 weeks or something, Typos_King.
<jolaren> I really dont know whats wrong
<Donfuy> Had the same problem as this guy <Donfuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406894&highlight=gnome+power+configuration+fail.
<Typos_King> Donfuy:    but now is working, right?  sooooo
<Nitsuga> MenZa, thank you! Now I can store information on my web browser :D
<MenZa> Nitsuga: Huzzah!
<arleslie> adambuntu, I'm trying to install Grub2 onto my pendrive, using grub-install, but I keep getting: "Cannot find a GRUB device for /dev/sdb1"
<adambuntu> arleslie, i understand that, but for what? are you trying to install a portable linux distro?
<arleslie> adambuntu, I'm going to use it to run multiple livecds
<adambuntu> arleslie, ah. so you are going to be able to boot several versions of linux/windows on a portable... i get it
<arleslie> adambuntu, yes
<adambuntu> arleslie, did u see this? smb://santa-maria/music/Music/Beach%20Boys
<adambuntu> smb://santa-maria/music/Music/Beastie%20Boys
<adambuntu> smb://santa-maria/music/Music/Beatles
<adambuntu> smb://santa-maria/music/Music/Beck
<adambuntu> smb://santa-maria/music/Music/Bee%20Gees
<FloodBot4> adambuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adambuntu> smb://santa-maria/music/Music/Black%20Crowes
<Losha> arleslie: there appears to be a trick to grub2 on usb e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742439
<Drakeson> is Evolution able to run in the background?
<arleslie> Losha: I've already seen that and thats what gave me, "Cannot find a GRUB device for /dev/sdb1"
<adambuntu> arleslie, private?
<conn> is there any way to add page numbers in ubuntus document viewer?
<conn> for printing PDFs
<coiax> Is it possible to implement at the OS level a key replacement, so typing alph would be replaced with alphabet, and cx is replaced with ĉ.
<Chewbie> Hello.  Ubuntu 9.10 newbie here!  Just installed 9.10 on my PB G4, just setted defaultos=macosx in yaboot.  My mac's fan is running non stop, not sure what is going on.  What's going on?
<adambuntu> Chewbie, probably power management
<Primer> Hi,  have a newly installed, fully updated 9.10 system that's issuing so many DHCP requests that the network counters have already rolled over twice since booting not long ago. I had to disabled ipv6 to get rid of these errors: "eth0: IPv6 duplicate address detected!" which was flooding the logs. Thoughts?
<Chewbie> thanks adam, i'll check it out!
<Primer> nm shows "Auto eth0", which presumably accounts for the DHCP traffic
#ubuntu 2010-02-24
<jolaren> My USB slots wont work in Ubuntu
<PeterPaul> can someone help me get compiz running on ubuntu 8.10?
<PeterPaul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382587/
<Primer> btw, I'm one of the people that took home a Ubuntu dvd from SCALE
<nex_> hey guys
<nex_> any backtrack users
<nex_> ?
<MenZa> !backtrack | nex_
<ubottu> nex_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Primer> I'm actually suspecting some sort of hardware issue
<Primer> as I'm not seeing this traffic on the network (as DHCP is broadcast traffic)
<baslow> Suddenly, I had no audio in Karmic last week.  It may have had something to do with installing Skype but didn't get better when I uninstalled it.  Have checked forums and tried various measures but no joy...even unto un/reinstalling Alsa and PulseAudio.  Any suggestions, pointers before I just rip out Karmic and start over?
<nex_> hi
<nex_> 2all
<nookie> hi
<anom01y> man I am soooo pissed off why is it impossible to track down what causes my fresh ubuntu installation to freeze nearly every single night when I am in bed
<anom01y> I checked the power settings
<raj> baslow: upfdare your ALSA drivers
<nex_> u have been using backtrack for long time?
<raj> baslow: updat ethem to 1.22.1
<anom01y> anyone else here have the same problem as I do ?
<anom01y> I have had this problem for years now
<anom01y> with absolutely no idea how to fix it.
<baslow> raj: thanks I'll try that
<anom01y> I thought ubuntu would be more stable than windows xp
<Chewbie> does anyone have issue w/ your mac's pb g4 fans running non stop after installing ubuntu 9.10?
<anom01y> but, I can't depend on this
<madjoe> how to change PLACES menu icons: for Documents, Music, Videos, etc.?
<raj> baslow: the newer ALsa driver are ALOT better and alot more stable .. i have been using them for two weeks
<anom01y> I would not be able to have any servers on my computer
<raj> baslow: if you need a link i can provide you with one
<anom01y> freezes every night and it is impossible to diagnose the issue
<DasEi> anom01y: machine specs ?
<anom01y> core 2 duo e6300
<anom01y> ddr2 ram 2 gb
<anom01y> nvidia geforce 6200
<anom01y> sound blaster live (just added thinking my onboard was causing the freezing issue)
<raj> anom0nly: centOS is better for servers in my opinion.. i have centOS on my home server running all my media
<DasEi> anom01y: so no exotic hardware, viewed your syslog ?
<anom01y> DasEi, I have 4 hard drives
<anom01y> I also have a modem I added (dial up)
<adambuntu> Chewbie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8838358
<madjoe> DasEi: btw, I didn't succeed with my problem.. beep notification is still there :( blacklisting did not help
<DasEi> anom01y: paste your syslog, I'll get me a coffee
<anom01y> what is the syslog ?
<anom01y> DasEi, where is syslog?
<anom01y>  /var/messages.log "
<anom01y> \
<DasEi> anom01y: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog         , give resulting url in here, brb
<anom01y> DasEi, resulting url is www.pastebin ?
<anom01y> one sec I will do it manually
<anom01y> DasEi, http://pastebin.ca/1807531
<manuel_> alguien que hable español?
<jpds> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adambuntu> anom01y, did u run a memtest on it?
<anom01y> adambuntu, no
<adambuntu> anom01y, also, are you running virtuals?
<anom01y> It never freezes when I use it only if I let it idle over night
<anom01y> no virtuals
<adambuntu> anom01y, scans? anything scheduled?
<anom01y> nothing
<anom01y> none of that
<anom01y> I do have compiz fusion running
<DasEi> anom01y: a very short syslog, and a small message about a hardrive issue
<anom01y> DasEi, hard drive issue hmm
<anom01y> yeah I do have 4 of them
<manuel_> i have a problem installing themes at emerald
<DasEi> anom01y: why is this syslog so short ? did you turn off logging ?
<anom01y> nope not that I know of
<DasEi> anom01y: dmesg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jtmcgee> Could someone help me setup quad-monitors on 2 cards ( PCI and PCI-e )?
<manuel_> and I cant enter to that chanell you tell me
<DasEi> manuel_: like /join #ubuntu-es ?
<anom01y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382630/
<DasEi> anom01y: url ?
<DasEi> ah, sorry
<jazz> quick question on emerald: how do i turn it off? and where do i ask for help on networking? how can i get one ubuntu pc  to see another ubuntu pc, im using a old netgear router
<jtmcgee> Anyone to help setup a quad-monitor setup? Only can get two of them at a time ( 1 card at a time )
<anom01y> DasEi, pm me I have to step out for 20 minutes
<szuwax> hi
<DasEi> anom01y: nah, call my nick when back
<jolaren> i have alot of problems with the ubuntu x64 version, I have 4gb ram (2x2048mb) sticks in my computer .. if i run 32bits can i use all my ram?
<DasEi> !pm | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> anom01y:  call my nick when back
<researcher1> What shall I do to get a 1024X768 display? My monitor does not show these options
<jtmcgee> People, can anyone help me with xorg.conf and running two graphics cards at the same time? I can only get one running at a time.
<casa> hi there
<Losha> jolaren: you can use most of it (about 3.6GB I seem to recall). It's unclear you'll notice the difference in practice...
<mcurran> anyone get google-chrome to workaround nss error
<casa> #ldc
<Chewbie> Does anyone ever have an issue w/ their fans running on 9.10 karmic on a PB G4? thanks!
<adambuntu> Chewbie, did u see my reply and link?
<Jayme17> test
<mac9416> I installed XDM, and then removed it. How can I re-enable GDM as the login manager?
<Chewbie> adambuntu, i didn't see a link, could you send again? thanks
<jazz> quick question on emerald: how do i turn it off? and where do i ask for help on networking? how can i get one ubuntu pc  to see another ubuntu pc, im using a old netgear router
<jtmcgee> Looking for help regarding two graphics cards at once & Xorg.conf! Please help! Been after this for HOURS! :D
<adambuntu> Chewbie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8838358
<Chewbie> thanks adam!
<adambuntu> Chewbie, no prob
<paissad> hi all, i've create some users in my server (webmaster,foo,bar ...) ... i've configured postfix, but the matter is that when i send an email from my gmail to my server ( to webmaster@mydomain ) .... i don't get it anywhere
<paissad> but if i send an email from gmail to my regular user "paissad" ( paissad@mydomain ), i get it /Var/mail/paissad
<paissad> where do i mistake in my configuration, do you have any idea ?
<DasEi> !xinerama | jtmcgee
<ubottu> jtmcgee: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Losha> paissad: if you don't get an answer here, try #postfix...
<DasEi> jtmcgee: how do you want to set them up ? different monitors ?
<madjoe> can I change icons for Places menu?
<jtmcgee> @DasEi I would like 4 seperate monitors. I have 4 outs through 2 cards and have 4 monitors.
<jtmcgee> @DasEi just like a 4 monitor workstation.
<DasEi> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DasEi> jtmcgee: dualhead is your section then, what kind of g-cards ? different monitors ? ( and do you own a powerplant ?)
<jtmcgee> @DasEi nVidia GeForce 5200 & ATI Radeon 3450 HD both are dual headed. 4 outs, 4 different monitors.
<albert> join #ubuntu-beginners-help
<DasEi> jtmcgee: huh, nothing I really wan to finish in 15 min, the nvidias are down by nvidias tool after the driver is installed, the ati will have to handy by dualhead then, their potential isn't usable under linux right now, as a lack of drivers. for the monitors need an own section for each in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> are done*
<albert> join # ubuntu-beginners-help
<jtmcgee> @DasEi if I postedd my xorg.conf could you look over it?
<DasEi> albert : missing a / ?
<Craig_Dem> Try "/join #ubuntu-beginners-help
<albert> ok thanks
<DasEi> jtmcgee: sure
<Jef91> Anyone know if I can tether a blackberry curve on ubuntu ?
<mcurran> anyone here know how to target shellcode exploits
<mcurran> pm me if you have any advice
<jtmcgee> DasEi:http://pastbin.ubuntu.com/382636/
<jtmcgee> DasEi: You looking at it?
<dunkkidd> so duz this thing work
<a212606> no.
<DasEi> jtmcgee: yes, link missed an e, but got it
<dunkkidd> lol
<jtmcgee> lol :D
<dunkkidd> wheres every 1 from
<ticko> militant: you should always use the distro in accordance to your processor for efficiency and ultimate performance...as to alternate vs. desktop the alternate version is more a experienced user version
<ticko> whoops
<ticko> i have a problem when  trying to share a folder it returns this info and reds out the share name box: " 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error. "
<FloodBot4> ticko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djzn> how do I metaflac --add-replay-gain all flac files in all directories, doing as it is intented, album gain and track gain making metaflac understanding each album is a folder... how do i do that in bash.... (for i in */*.flac; do metaflac --add-replay-gain "$i"; done - does not work)
<madjoe> can I change icons for Places menu?
<DasEi> jtmcgee: the grid is right so far, evrything else is still missing : there no differences pci >< Pcie, there are no drivers (modules) neither for nvid nor ati, there are no specifications about monitors, I guess you dpkged it, ah, no nvidia generated it
<Hitek> Hi, i am one problem whit video browser, the video is very slow and the cpu job bad "90-100%", is one proble of card video ? sorry my bad english
<MK-BB> Hitek
<Hitek> "Radeon 9200 PRO"
<MK-BB> what language do you speak?
<DasEi> jtmcgee: did you try to plug in the moniotrs ? what do they show? same picture, I assume
<Hitek> lol
<Hitek> is ugly my english? :D
<iflema> jtmcgee your missing some info.... xorg -configure in a terminal will auto probe what youve got and set up an xorg.conf... it wont sort it but its a good start.... then set the busID(s) properly and you should have no issues ;)
<jtmcgee> DasEi: 2 of the monitors show ubuntu just fine ( like the always have ) and the other two are blank and not recieving imput. I however can switch it with the drivers to be the other way, so the other two monitors work.
<jtmcgee> DasEi: cool, will try :D
<Losha> djzn: doesn't work in what way?
<anom01y> DasEi, back
<Fudge> hello peeps, what tv cards work out of box for jaunty karmic etc
<djzn> if i tell you I want to give up on ubuntu and move to fedora, which arguments would you tell me to convince me to keep ubuntu
<djzn> Losha: it only does TRACK GAIN in all files, like single files
<DasEi> anom01y: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382641/
<jolaren> How do I make it possible for everyone on the computer to access a area? chmod 777 / chown 777 and whatmore?
<Losha> Hitek: your English is ok. I can understand you. I don't know the answer to your problem though....
<jtmcgee> iflema: I typed "xorg -configure" thats not a program, is that exactly what you mean?
<anom01y> DasEi, thanks.  BTW; I don't overclock, the e6300 is the name for two different models for intels chip
<CrtxReavr> How do I get "full upgrade" to not be grey-ed out in the adept manger in kubuntu?
<anom01y> one is a 1.8ghz, the other is 2.8 ghz
<DasEi> jtmcgee: iflema:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fudge> !tvcapture
<sixofour> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jtmcgee> DasEi: I did that but it didn't change anything.
<Losha> djzn: your script calls metaflac separately on each flac file. You need something like: for i in *; do metaflac --add-replay-gain "$i/*.flac"; done
<william> kjjahhsaasf
<djzn> Losha: I am going to try that... clever idea, thanks
<Typos_King> djzn:    I don't use metaflac... though I use others like mp3gain and works fine, though I use a frontend most times
<djzn> Typos_King: Mp3gain is for mp3
<bofh80> hi, can any one tell me what the "Basic Ubuntu Server" installs when i do a minimal install it is in the Software Select / tasks list with tomcat LAMP server etc.
<Typos_King> djzn:    right
<Losha> Typos_King: same idea though...
<djzn> Typos_King: metaflac is for flac, lossless files...
<Guest17732> jkhwjhwg
<anom01y> DasEi, what is this for -->  echo2 > proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<anom01y> I don't remember issuing that command
<Guest17732> usdudsufshdydsfjdsfyifsdyisedy
<DasEi> anom01y: virtualbox driver
<Guest17732> kwjhwejerhwehewhh
<anom01y> DasEi, ahh
<Guest17732> 8iudayudahauasasyt
<anom01y> yeah I hardly use vbox though
<Guest17732> rkdfjsnhkedhusdhsdususdydgjdfh
<anom01y> er never
<Losha> djzn: by all means try fedora. Support is better for ubuntu (e.g. this channel)
<Guest17732> usgf rewgreudfshsdfjsdfyjusdn
<DasEi> anom01y: prefix with sudo if you get a permission denied
<Guest17732> jsdhjdgeirerwieyrw9eriyreti
<DasEi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<anom01y> but it crashed even though vbox wasn't installed
<djzn> Losha: should I put  $i/*.flac in quotes?
<ardchoille> djzn: I would just to be safe
<anom01y> DasEi, also:   I have no file called /etc/limits.conf
<anom01y> what is that for ?
<DasEi> anom01y: so just another less harmless fact, so which c2d is it then ?
<Losha> djzn: it should work either way, except if you have spaces in your filenames, in which case the quotes are mandatory
<anom01y> c2d ?
<anom01y> !c2d
<jtmcgee> DasEi: That line you gave me did nothing. my xorg.conf has not changed at all.
<djzn> Losha: i do have spaces! lol, ok, i am going to use the quotes
<djzn> Losha: which is more grammar compliant - AccurateRip Compliant, or AccurateRip Certified
<DasEi> jtmcgee: I didn't give you any line
<anom01y> DasEi, what is a c2d ?
<DasEi> anom01y: core 2 duo, and /etc/security/limits.conf I was talking about
<anom01y> DasEi, this is my chip http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41493
<anom01y> ahh
<ardchoille> djzn: I would use "Compliant" because someone eventually will ask "Certified by who?"
<Losha> djzn: sorry, no idea. I use mp3....
<jtmcgee> DasEi: At 18:56 you gave me sudo dpkg-reconfigure bla-bla
<djzn> ardchoille: great idea
<anom01y> DasEi, but it crashed before I upgraded from an e4500
<Crono> anyone now the server for ubuntu off topic?
<anom01y> c2d
<Crono> know*
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Typos_King> da server?
<anom01y> I just recently put that chip in, it crashed even before I upgraded
<anom01y> so that can't be my issue
<DasEi> jtmcgee: oops, that was a typo, wasn't meant to you
<anom01y> DasEi, maybe I will try changing the modem that I don't use
<Losha> Typos_King: strictly speaking, irc channels have both a server and a group name. Freenode is such a server
<anom01y> 52k dial up
<anom01y> plugged into a pci slot
<jtmcgee> DasEi: Oh well :D Got any other ideas? I just tried getting rid of the nVidia driver, it's been getting inthe way.
<DasEi> anom01y: what's really missing is a full syslog, so one can lookup what happens at the freeze-times
<anom01y> DasEi, ok
<anom01y> well I enabled bootlogging
<anom01y> DasEi, is that the same thing ?
<DasEi> jtmcgee: as said, no walk-by what you're doing, check the radeonhd drivers forr the ati next
<Losha> DasEi: most freezes are hardware issues, and *very* difficult to diagnose...
<DasEi> anom01y: sudo apt-get install cpuburn bum
<JDSCRIBE> RECENTLY PUT 9.10 ON A PENT 4 2.2 GIGHZ WITH A 0,5 GIG RAM AS A STAND ALONE OOP SYS. WILL ONLY LAUNCH WITH DISK IN. LOCKS ON A BLANK (BLACK) SCREEN WO DISK. WHAT FILES DO I NEED TO MOVE FROM DISK TO HD TO OVERCOME?
<abumaia> I used that script that is available to make an xml file that will automatically change your wallpaper after a certain interval.  I've been using the backgrounds for a while, and I noticed occasionally it'll freeze in between two images, whereupon I have to select another wallpaper then go back to the group I was using to restart it.  What can I do to find any errors that might be given by the background crashing, and/or how do I fix it?
<DasEi> Losha:amongst wrong drimers, wrong applied system ressources, forced or unwanted dns-like happenings, hardware, exotics or oc'd maybe
<Losha> DasEi: all of those are worth investigating. My hat is off to you...
<wick94> hello
<DasEi> Losha: feel welcome to help out :-D
<anom01y> DasEi, cpu burn says it is dangerous to install
<DasEi> anom01y: not oc'd, proper cooling ? we won't run it to the max
<anom01y> I am not overclocking and my cooling is really good (I have a coolermaster stacker case
<wick94> hey guys, there's this linux tech survey out of utube :D
<Typos_King> ?
<wick94> linux tech survey
<IdleOne> !ot | wick94
<anom01y> DasEi, ok so install then
<ubottu> wick94: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Typos_King> hehe
<DasEi> anom01y: do use the radeon hd driver properly got to remove fglrx, where the cards in the box when you installed ubunut ?
<djzn> Losha: do you think ubuntu is superior to fedora
<anom01y> DasEi, I have nvidia, not sure if fglrx is still installed but its not set in xorg.conf
<wick94> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Losha> djzn: such discussions of off-topic for this group, since they come to no reliable conclusion...
<DasEi> anom01y: hehe, nickmiss
<anom01y> ahh
<DasEi> jtmcgee:  to use the radeon hd driver properly got to remove fglrx, where the cards in the box when you installed ubunut ?
<anom01y> DasEi, I really don't think I need that cpuburn program as I had the problem I am having now even before I upgraded the cpu
<anom01y> DasEi, what about a memtest ?
<anom01y> I will try that BUM program too
<bigtom21485> i have a bluetooth headset connected but im not getting any audio
<bigtom21485> ubuntu 9.10, jabra bt620s
<Losha> anom01y: is this brand new hardware, or has it run other OSes without problems?
<mac9416> I installed XDM, and then removed it. How can I re-enable GDM as the login manager?
<anom01y> Losha, not brand new
<DasEi> anom01y: both I'd check  cpu / chipset and ram, wrong bios settings.. you don't have a link about the whole rig ?
<drdr> hi?
<jtmcgee> DasEi: One was, the Radeon was the Geforce was just installed today.
<anom01y> DasEi, no I custom built it myself
<Losha> anom01y: Has it run other OSes without problems?
<dim3000> my laptop speakers are making a popping noise and there is no other sound, there was however the login sound, what can i do?
<DasEi> jtmcgee: so good chances you got that already
<anom01y> Losha, I have had this problem for years
<Losha> mac9416: try sudo apt-get install gdm
<anom01y> with different os/s I believe
<jtmcgee> DasEi: Would it be worth it to boot a live cd to see if possibly a fresh install could solve the problme?
<anom01y> well other versions of ubuntu
<Losha> anom01y: I would run a memtest overnight first then....
<anom01y> ok
<mac9416> Losha, good idea. Thanks.
<anom01y> maybe I will try removing that 52k dial up modem I have installed into the PCI slot
<anom01y> as I wouldn't know how to use it in Linux anyways
<bigtom21485> dim3000: did u hook your speakers up to something else, like an ipod, to make sure they aren't blown?
<anom01y> its been in there the whole time, so do you think that might be it ?
<bigtom21485> dim3000: try other speakers or headphone to check that your sound card is functioning as it should
<sixofour> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dim3000> bigtom21485, they are laptop speakers, but ill try plugging a pair in
<DasEi> jtmcgee: nah, too much hassle, a live will just bring generic settings, too, but it's nothing else then setting one combo card-monitor up, exept the enabling of both outputs an the proper naming / listing in xorg.conf
<drdr> so anyone get why a ext4 filesystem runs out of indoes
<Losha> anom01y: chances are its a hardware issue. The only way to diagnose it is to eliminate suspects one by one. Start with memory...
<bigtom21485> anyone know about bluetooth?
<DasEi> anom01y: for now check bum for suspect services and look for bootloggin daemons
<DasEi> anom01y: also launching two instances of cpuburn, runnning for a few minutes, won't collaps a healthy system
<dim3000> bigtom21485: same thing
<Maletor> How do I download all sub files and folders from a folder using ftp cli ?
<Fudge> is there a ubuntu hardware compatible list of pci cardes that work, wireless, tv capture etc
<DasEi> !hwl | Fudge
<DasEi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bigtom21485> dim3000: it could be hardware or software.  your gunna wanna talk to someone else
<deletet> hy how do i install MP4Box
<dim3000> bigtom21485: i think soft, because the login sound just worked
<bigtom21485> yeah i dont know much about linux becasue im new
<bigtom21485> sorry
<Losha> Maletor: not all servers support it, but see ncftp and the -R and -T flags
<DasEi> jtmcgee: also backup an existing, quite working xorg.conf before trying on, so you can easily go back
<Maletor> k
<Maletor> thanks Losha
<anom01y> DasEi, do I need jackd ??
<bigtom21485> ANYONE KNOW ABOUT BLUETOOTH ON UBUNTU?
<jamalta-afk> hi, i'm having a strange issue with a new laptop. for some reason the cpu usage goes way up whenever the laptop is plugged in. but when it's on battery the cpu usage goes back down. would it be that the laptop is capping the cpu when the power is plugged in? and what could i do to debug / solve this issue? thanks so much.
<DasEi> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest91648> how do i hack the computer of my neighbord so that i can see her naked pictures?
<seanbrystone> o.O
<drdr> .........
<powertool08> Guest91648: Visual Basic!
<Guest91648> whit visual?
<Guest91648> i dont knwo her OS
<Guest91648> know
<bigtom21485> powertool08: tell us more
<seanbrystone> offtopic to say the least
<DasEi> anom01y: need ? depends on your need, some audio-items rely on it, it's jacksensing of your s-card
<powertool08> bigtom21485: Its how hollywood does it right?
<bigtom21485> lol prolly
<bigtom21485> powertool08: linux is the shit :-)
<powertool08> bigtom21485: Glad to see you like it.
<bigtom21485> powertool08: i hate windows.  so how do you use visual basic to crack windows?
<dim3000> bigtom21485: figured it out, just needed to tweak an ALSA config file
<Guest91648> yeah i want her naked pictures
<powertool08> bigtom21485: No idea, I wasn't serious.
<dim3000> bigtom21485: its good now
<bigtom21485> dim3000: good! :-)
<Jef91> is there a way I can loop through all the .deb files in a directory and install them one at a time with a single terminal command?
<bigtom21485> powertool08: I have a jabra bt620s that used to work with windows and now it doesnt work.  part of the reason windows sucks.  who deletes drivers for no reason?
<mac9416> !bluetooth | bigtom21485
<bigtom21485> powertool08: when i connect it to my linux machine how do i tell it to send the adio to my headset?
<ubottu> bigtom21485: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DasEi> Jef91: put them in script, if they are really such many
<powertool08> bigtom21485: From the sounds of it, Microsoft and/or Jabra
<Guest91648> linux is a mothofocka
<anom01y> DasEi, I have apache2 running..
<anom01y> what uses a web server ?
<anom01y> virtualbox ?
<Jef91> DasEi can't I run a for loop in bash?
<Guest91648> What is ubuntu in spanish channel?
<deletet> any one i really need to install MP4Box any ideea
<Losha> Jef91: you could try something like: for i in *.deb; do gdebi $i; done
<powertool08> !es Guest91648
<powertool08> ahh...
<powertool08> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> Jef91: yes, can, but not needed for that purpose
<Guest91648> es?
<dim3000> what are some good ways to get invloved in linux software development?
<Guest91648> thanks
<anom01y> DasEi, also I have a mail server running (postfix) ?  why do I need apache2 and postfix running ?
<powertool08> dim3000: I've never done it but I'd guess you pick a project, go to their channel, then ask around on how you can help.
<DasEi> anom01y: I don't know what you have installed (server kernel ?) , some apps install such things as dependencies
<Guest91648> theres nobody on the spanish channel
<Losha> dim3000: poke around the ubuntu site. There are lists of projects somewhere that need developers...
<mikemonk> hello... im having a problem... i cant seem to be able to join the java room... "You need to identify with network services to join the room"
<powertool08> anom01y: Point your browser to 127.0.0.1 and see whats running on it. If it just says: "It works!" then uninstall it, you don't need it. Otherwise you should see a page with information about what program is using the webserver.
<Losha> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<seanbrystone> a lot of networking tools add apache/postfix so maybe you installed a networking app?
<mikemonk> !irc
<Losha> mikemonk: you need to register your nick. I forget how it's done....
<Typos_King> mikemonk:    it seems to be a trend on some channels lately, they have the channel set on mode of +R or meaning only registered can join or speak, rather lame IMO
<DasEi> dim3000: aquire knowledge in a programming language, then involve
<dim3000> Losha: thanks
<anom01y> ok well I made a few tweeks
<dim3000> DasEi: i have a lot in programming :)
<anom01y> I am thinking of removing my 52k dialup modem
<mikemonk> i see... where do i register?
<powertool08> mikemonk: send a message to nickserv: /msg Nickserv, you can register there.
<Losha> Typos_King: cuts down on spam artists....
<seanbrystone> how big is the Ubuntu 64 once it's installed? Im hoping a 4 gig usb stick is enough?
<dim3000> DasEi: just trying to put it to good use
<Guest91648> Does somebody uses icrak?
<anom01y> !memtest
<anom01y> hmm
<anom01y> how do I get / use memtest ?
<DasEi> dim3000: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter, #ubuntu-motu might be a waay, or look around on launchpad
<mikemonk> thanks powertool08
<DasEi> anom01y: sure, karmic  ?
<Typos_King> Losha:    how many does this channel has since isn't +R?  none that I can assess, is it effective or just plain miscalculated measure? I care to think is the latter
<powertool08> mikemonk: np
<anom01y> DasEi, yeah xubuntu 9.10
<Losha> anom01y: google it, basically you select it during bootup and then just let it run...
<anom01y> ok
<Typos_King> cuts down on traffic really
<Losha> Typos_King: we have problems with spammers from time to time. In fact, when the ops aren't around, it's amazing how quickly it can go downhill...
<anom01y> I just really get annoyed / frustrated, and also dissapointed when I wake up and my computer is frozen
<DasEi> anom01y: when grub starts, press left shift (or esc), then choose memtest instead of a kernel, we can alter a grub setting for that being easier
<anom01y> and then my windows XP computer beside it is still running
<Guest91648> What kind of sofware do they use to work on pixar?
<Typos_King> Losha:   being there, done that, it has happened on other places where I've been +o, you set the channel for 10mins on +R, but no permanently, otherwise you also shut the door to many non-reged nicks, which is ludricuous
<anom01y> DasEi, I even tried killing firefox before I go to bed and it still freezes
<DasEi> anom01y: but to get usefull results, this takes a time to complete, so let's have the other 'cuties done before
<anom01y> now, I am thinking of logging out before bed time
<seanbrystone> how big is the Ubuntu 64 once it's installed? Im hoping a 4 gig usb stick is enough?
<anom01y> see if it freezes when logged out
<gz0> Im trying to get jpeg support for imagemagick with ubuntu 9.04, ive installed/reinstalled libjpeg62 and imagemagick from apt and source, but when i type "identify -list format" jpeg doesnt show up in the list
<anom01y> ok, well I ran that BUM program, turned off pulseaudio
<DasEi> anom01y: bum checked ? cpuburn ? also no bios setting fubared ? (energy saving and such)
<Guest91648> what is going to be new on ubuntu 10.4?
<anom01y> not sure what bios settings would be fubarred, I disabled onboard audio
<Losha> Typos_King: well, it's not my place to tell someone else how to run their irc channel. If I don't like it, I can always start my own, or petition the owners to change their policy (good luck with that, btw)
<DasEi> !lucid | Guest91648
<ubottu> Guest91648: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<anom01y> DasEi, energy saving should be on or off ?????
<DasEi> anom01y: as we go after your seldom freezing, off for now
<Plugh> Anyone around who may be familiar with using ext3grep?
<powertool08> anom01y: open a fullscreen terminal and run "top" in it, disable any screensaver type stuff. Top lists the most resource hungry apps in realtime, when its frozen, the top app is probably the culprit.
<seanbrystone> how big is the Ubuntu 64 once it's installed? Im hoping a 4 gig usb stick is enough?
<message144> Any opinions on which laptop is better: Dell or Toshiba?
<powertool08> anom01y: Also, do this at the end of the night before bed if you didn't get the implied time frame.
<anom01y> powertool08, NICE
<seanbrystone> toshiba
<DasEi> seanbrystone: will do, though not much left, ~2,7 a standard install, I can size it down to 1 gig, too
<rgenthner> can anyone help me figure out why I can't get ssh keys work on my server but, they work on my laptop
<Losha> powertool08: worth a try, but in my experience, most hangs are due to bad memory and/or weak power supplies....
<anom01y> thank you nice tip powertool08
<Typos_King> Losha:    I dont' disagree on that, nor do I follow the policy once enforced, in fact I eved had a chat with ircops on this network, and they gave a bunch of runarounds about server issues, which were insatisfactorily, the sole reason I'm here is cuz is not +R, once it becomes so, I just don't comply and go to other network
<anom01y> Losha, I have a 500w power supply
<mcurran> who here got google-chrome working?
<rgenthner> I do
<anom01y> not sure what the current draw is, I was thinking of using my clamp on ammeter to calculate the wattage
<ZykoticK9> mcurran, i'm sure many people have.  do you have a question?
<powertool08> Losha: True.
<Guest91648> why is ubuntu the best os?
<mcurran> Yes:  I get this right after start/crash - NSS_VersionCheck("3.12.3"). We depend on NSS >= 3.12.3
<mcurran> Trace/breakpoint trap
<ZykoticK9> Guest91648, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rgenthner> anyone here know sshd ?
<anom01y> DasEi, ok I will turn power saving off
<mcurran> I already have libnss3-dev and others
<seanbrystone> DasEi, ok ty
<anom01y> I already have in Xubuntu's settings
<Losha> anom01y: it's not the size, some psus put out a lot of ripple, or the voltage isn't constant under load, particularly as they get old...
<wirechief> anyone know how to enable wlan0 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Losha> !ask | rgenthner
<ubottu> rgenthner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcurran> Linux Mint is the best OS
<powertool08> rgenthner: Are both pc's using linux or is one windows?
<ryan___> Can anyone tell me what this shortcut bar is? (on the bottom) http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=120409&file1=120409-1.jpg&file2=120409-2.png&file3=&name=Karmic+Lucy+D.
<mcurran> wirechief - what do you mean enable
<rgenthner> yeah they both are using ubuntu 9.10 ones 64bit and one is 32bit
<mcurran> do you have the driver installed for wlan
<wirechief> mcurran i installed ndiswrapper but am not seeing wlan0
<mcurran> screw ndiswrapper it sucks
<powertool08> rgenthner: and you copied the public key to the authorized_keys file on both?
<wirechief> well i would but the driver doesnt work.
<n16h7f0x> some graphical html app for ubuntu?
<wirechief> so i guess you dont have an answer
<mcurran> type "lscpi | grep '802.11'"
<powertool08> ryan___: Looks like awn to me.
<mcurran> tell us what is says
<oo2o> hi
<rgenthner> powertool08: yeah the I copied each key to the other one
<ryan___> powertools08: Ok, thanks
<wirechief> wlan0 is not showing in iwconfig
<rgenthner> I can go from my desktop to my laptop, but not my laptop to desktop
<mcurran> wirechief:  type the command I told you and paste the output here
<ProLoser|Trmnl> hallo anyone around?
<ProLoser|Trmnl> i'mlooking for some assistance
<powertool08> rgenthner: try adding the verbose switch, ssh -vv
<wirechief> if you use dhclient wlan0 you get a error
<powertool08> rgenthner: It should tell you which step fails.
<capron> My start rc.local script too set default cpu speed dont work  ?  /etc/rc.local  "cpufreq-selector -g powersave"
<bigtom21485> again, does anyone know anything ablout bluetooth
<bigtom21485> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT BLUUETOOTH?
<mcurran> wirechief:  lscpci | grep "802.11"
<mcurran> bigtom21485- No
<rgenthner> powertool08: debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
<qUaNtiC_> hi, how do i kill a process from a terminal within a certain time? like when i do "shutdown -h +10" which means shutdown the pc in 10 mins. is there something similar for a process? like "killall firefox +10" ? (this one doesnt work :))
<axisys> looking for recommendation on some good time tracking tool for system adminitrators .. any suggestion?
<mcurran> qUaNtiC_ poweroff
<powertool08> rgenthner: Can you paste all the output to pastebin.com?
<bigtom21485> powertool08: i tried that website but my command prompt is telling my my commands are invalid' very frustrating, linux is supposed to WORK
<ProLoser|Trmnl> i have a friend with ubuntu on his usb stick
<rgenthner> sure can
<qUaNtiC_> mcurran: could u be more specific?
<ProLoser|Trmnl> and when he boots off the usb stick, he can't see other files on the usb
<DasEi> bigtom21485: I'm no good with that, look at :
<ProLoser|Trmnl> why is this?
<ssmy> qUaNtiC_: sleep 60 && killall process?
<DasEi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bigtom21485> DasEi: I did, but it doesnt work
<powertool08> bigtom21485: ? Where did you ever get that idea? It doesn't "just work" however it can do anything.
<mcurran> qUaNtiC_ poweroff (shutsdown pc) reboot (restarts pc)
<bigtom21485> it says my commands are invalid when i copy them striaght from the website
<Losha> qUaNtiC_: not really. You can use the 'at' command, or you can run a script that sleeps & then kills
<mcurran> type poweroff in terminal to shutdown without recovery console
<Losha> mcurran: that only works for turning off the pc. He wants to kill a particular process...
<rgenthner> powertool08: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5F9AZ9Xg
<qUaNtiC_> mcurran: that is not what i asked...
<mcurran> oh
<wirechief> mcurran looks like i will have to wait, its in the middle of another operation, it just seems that something is needed to configure wlan0, perhaps it needs alias  wlan0 ndiswrapper
<qUaNtiC_> Losha: could you give me more details plz
<capron> How do I set the default cpu government ?
<homebrewcider> anybody use dvbcut? i get an error message saying "the chosen file *** contains no video" anybody come across the before?
<Losha> qUaNtiC_: the 'at' command will run an arbitrary command at the time you specify. Start with 'man at'...
<mcurran> wirechief:  If you tell me what wireless card/chip your using, you might not need to use ndiswrapper.  Ndiswrapper works usually, but you won't have injection or monitor mode.
<qUaNtiC_> kk
<powertool08> rgenthner: K, I'm looking at it
<rgenthner> powertool08: thanks
<anom01y> DasEi, ok
<DasEi> bigtom21485: some cmd's are outdated, but most of them still fine
<anom01y> computer just froze
<anom01y> I just reset it
<Typos_King> wirechief:    what chipset do you have in your wireless adapter?
<DasEi> anom01y: vary grub to easier access grub shell ?
<sixofour> so i set up samba using the guide, and everything seems to be in order, but it doesn't tell you how to setup anyone on the windpows end, what are you supposed to do?
<qUaNtiC_> Losha: but i guess "sleep 10 && killall process_name" will be ok
<sixofour> anything*
<DasEi> anom01y: ahahrr, syslog !
<Losha> qUaNtiC_: definitely the simplest way....
<wirechief> mcurran its a belkin N wireless usb network adapter ID 050d:815f Belkin Components Realtek RTL8192SU [F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter v6000]
<meowagi> i still wonder
<mcurran> sixofour - why don't you just setup a server - it's a lot easier than samba shares
<meowagi> are there any drivers for asio?
<mcurran> unless you wanna go both ways
<sixofour> i don't know whaqt that is lol
<sixofour> i jsut need to copy lots of data from a windows to a linux laptop
<Guest91648> can i get malware fo downloading pon
<Guest91648> porn
<meowagi> and?
<anom01y> DasEi, ok yeah Its running I belive
<DasEi> anom01y: so prbly a solveable problem, don't you the cars  that only make strange noises, but not in the garage ?? hehe
<qUaNtiC_> Losha: im a bit tired now, but surely ill give a look to the AT command u were tellin me about
<qUaNtiC_> thanks bye
<DasEi> know*
<meowagi> why they run windows as root?
<meowagi> iditos run windows as limited admin, its easy to set that up
<pwebster25> I occasionally need AcrobatReader in Karmic AMD64 ad I am joined to a domain.  When I do Acroread in a terminal it says: "(acroread:3315): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (595592439)" - One other hint is that the plugin in firefox brings pdf's up in a new tab for just a second but then it disappears and leaves a white screen.  I think the issue is that my user id is too high, because I'm a domain user.  Any s
<mcurran> wirechief try downloading jockey and then see if it detects a good proprietary driver for your card, that would be the best option.
<anom01y> DasEi, what next ?
<GBGames> Anyone familiar with getting a static IP from a Linksys router? It reset and assigned a different IP to my desktop/server, and I'd like to prevent that from happening next time.
<Typos_King> wirechief:    what chipset do you have in your wireless adapter?    what does lspci shows for it?
<adambuntu> where is songbird? its not in the repo as songbird
<anom01y> DasEi, I am starting the think its my PSU
<eric_3> hi, I am trying to get a perl program to run and i am having trouble. I am on an xubuntu sys.
<meowagi> run firefox in a sandbox and explorer.exe in a sandbox
<GSF1200S> whats the best soundcard available that works on linux for listening to music
<moos3_> powertool08: nothing jumps out at me with the debug
<sixofour> GSF1200S:  any?
<bigtom21485> GBGames: its easy.  go to your router's configuration page
<DasEi> anom01y: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<sparc_> hi
<mcurran> GBGames - setup a dns rule for the host name or make a static NAT
<meowagi> so you get rid of that crap if you want instrall something use runas.cmd admin and type the installer.exe
<DasEi> anom01y: psu can watch in bis, too (hardwaremonitor)
<wirechief> mcurran i know the adapter works with ndiswrapper on another debian distro Typeos_King its a USB adapter see the specs ^^
<DasEi> bios
<ZykoticK9> adambuntu, songbird isn't in the default repo.  there is a daily build PPA
<powertool08> moos3_: Me either, although its sending 3 different keys...
<sixofour> so i set up samba using the guide, and everything seems to be in order, but it doesn't tell you how to setup anyone on the windpows end, what are you supposed to do?
<GBGames> bigtom21485: It may be that my old Belkin made this easier, but I couldn't find an obvious way to do it with my Linksys one.
<GSF1200S> sixofour: well, I know that not ALL soundcards work, so I dont want to get one that doesnt. Im talking the clearest output for great sound with great speakers
<adambuntu> ZykoticK9, do i need to edit my sources.lst?
<moos3_> yeah I have a dsa key for work, and a rsa key for personal
<ZykoticK9> adambuntu, are you using Karmic?
<adambuntu> ZykoticK9, yep
<mcurran> wirechief - if you don't want my advice then good luck with ndiswrapper...
<eric_3>  hi, I am trying to get a perl program to run and i am having trouble. I am on an xubuntu sys.
<Scunizi> Is a 128bit wireless pass phrase 10 digits or more or less typically?
<corespeedxxx> I need a channel where the admins talk =)
<sixofour> GSF1200S: its propbably to google for cards that don't work then
<sixofour> but i think linux has it covered
<DasEi> anom01y: I suggest we try cpu burn now, then alter grub for memtest
<moos3_> powertool08: maybe I'll shit can my .ssh and start over
<powertool08> moos3_: Try the same command on the other pc and compare the differences.
<GSF1200S> sixofour: cool
<moos3_> k
<Losha> GBGames: check out ddclient and DynDNS (Dynamic DNS Free)
<sixofour> only issues with sound is how the systemsn actually work, not the quality
<powertool08> moos3_: Or that :)
<JCDG> hello, friends, i have 3 partitions, the ext4, the  swap and one fat32, I want to erase and add the space of the fat32 to the ext4, is that possible?
<anom01y> ok just getting that pastebin
<ZykoticK9> adambuntu, "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:songbird-daily/ppa" then "sudo apt-get update" then you should be able to install songbird :)
<GBGames> mcurran: Help me with expectations. If I google those terms, will I find a solution quickly or will I find that I am going to learn everything I ever would want to know about networking? B-)
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1807622
<wirechief> mcurran well if your advice would make it work that would be great. I am trying to get it to work under ubuntu 9.10 but havent had any luck, the driver for it appears to be included but it doesnt start the wireless adapter
<anom01y> DasEi, http://pastebin.ca/1807622
<eric_3> can one of you let me know when you are done?
<wirechief> and i dont get wlan0
<DasEi> JCDG: pastebeinit out from sudo fdisk -l
<moos3_> powertool08: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/g8j6wKRZ
<wirechief> mcurran so thats why i think if i can get wlan0 to show up it might work
<moos3_> powertool08: they both have the dsa and rsa keys so I dont know what the diff is
<firestom> connect #AnythingButiPod
<DasEi> anom01y: that COULD be it : psad: disk partition associated with /var/log/psad exceeded 95 prct utilization.
<DasEi> anom01y: disk is full
<DasEi>  /tmp
<gsgleason> GBGames: your router config is where to go.  look for dhcp server setup.
<anom01y> Dalol yeah its 96%
<anom01y> DasEi, lol yeah its 96%
<JCDG> DasEi, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fyaasWxD
<adambuntu> ZykoticK9, thank you
<anom01y> ok I will clean her up
<DasEi> anom01y: df -h | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<moos3_> powertool08: same sshd config on both boxes
<Typos_King> wirechief:     tried using b43-fwcutter to see if any of the firmware it adds may work for it?   last I recall 9.1 includes drivers for some devices and they left out the firmware files due to license issues, anyhow firmware howto -> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg881044.html
<ZykoticK9> adambuntu, glad to help
<Typos_King> wirechief:   after that you need to reboot
<jtmcgee> Could someone check my xorg.conf? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382667/
<DasEi> anom01y: alright, then one warm up , then the grub, and then I'm off with that for today
<GBGames> gsgleason: Ah, I found it! "If you want a PC to be assigned the same IP address every time it reboots, then click the  DHCP Reservation button." Thanks!
<DasEi> (still consuming syslog, though)
<anom01y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382668/
<gz0> Im trying to get jpeg support for imagemagick with ubuntu 9.04, ive installed/reinstalled libjpeg62 and imagemagick from apt and source, but when i type "identify -list format" jpeg doesnt show up in the list
<gz0> what would my next move be?
<powertool08> moos3_: Try specifying which key to use with -i /path/to/key
<Guest91648> is ubuntu good if i want to rule the world?
<DasEi> JCDG: so you want to delete the at 32 and put it together ?
<moos3_> powertool08: hang on
<DasEi> fat 32
<sonicrules1234> Is it just me or are the repos going really slow?
<anom01y> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/382668/
<JCDG> DasEi, yeah, that's right...
<wirechief> Typos_King: thanks. i have the firmware for that device installed in /lib/firmware , its just wlan0 is not showing and i think i need to make a alias wlan0 ndiswrapper in a config file, not sure at the moment what it is.
<DasEi> Guest91648: you are not very nice to read
<anom01y> DasEi, I will clean up the HD
<anom01y> maybe tonight replace the PSU
<jtmcgee> Could someone check my xorg.conf? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382667/
<moos3_> powertool08: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bz8CaUDX
<Ashfire908> How do you set the default GPG key?
<GBGames> Hooray! My router is assigning the correct IP! Thanks for your help, everyone!
<ZykoticK9> !troll | Guest91648
<moos3_> powertool08: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6nn33RKp
<ubottu> Guest91648: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<moos3_> powertool08: thats trying with both keys,
<powertool08> moos3_: I don't think you can use the .pub key, you have to connect with the private key, the public key goes on the remote server.
<eric_3>  hi, I am trying to get a perl program to run and i am having trouble. I am on an xubuntu sys.
<wirechief> Typos_King: I know the firmware i have works, it works on another debian distro that i got the belkin working on, ubuntu 9.10 is missing some key configuration yet..
<moos3_> k
<eric_3> i need help to get a perl program to run.
<Ashfire908> I know there is some settings prompt thing, but I can't find it.
<DasEi> JCDG: that's possible, temporaly you will have to remove swap, too, so you can put the free space next to sda2. then you create a new /boot in that unallocated and use it there, then can kill running sda2 and at it to your root
<erni> hallo i have a problem with rsync
<erni> rsync -rcvuz --progress user@yyyyyy-xxxxx.com:public_html/SHOPS/ /var/www/html
<sonicrules1234> Are the repos going slow for anybody else?
<wirechief> Typos_King: sorry that machine is currently doing a DD to another partition (im making a complete backup)
<DasEi> add it
<eric_3> wirechief: DD?
<wirechief> yep
<moos3_> powertool08: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rTV68Xxt http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dvGEfHPv
<JCDG> DasEi, uhmm sounds complicated...is tehere a way by booting from a flash usb?
<eric_3> wirechief: i have heard of it before but what does it mean?
<wirechief> eric_3: commonly called data destroyer
<moos3_> powertool08: once agian thats with both keys
<eric_3> wirechief: thx
<DasEi> JCDG: easiest to do so is using a live cd, and have in mind that the uuids of fstab and grub change, too then
<DasEi> JCDG: usb does same job as live cd
<wirechief> eric_3: i use it to backup my 15gb partitions to a larger 100gb partition,gives me a life raft if i screw the distro up
<qiyong> how can i  let dpkg -i automatically install deps pkgs?
<JCDG> DasEi, yeabh it does, but...How will tahta work if I don't want to lose any data?
<meowagi> how can i manualy adjust volume with cmd line?
<powertool08> moos3_: Just in case you don't know, when you get it working you should disable the password login and root login in the sshd_config, a passphrase on the key is a good idea (need the keyfile and a password).
<moos3_> powertool08: I find this really odd that I can't connect
<ZykoticK9> sonicrules1234, switch your mirror System / Admin / Software Sources
<powertool08> moos3_: Try using the identity file.
<sonicrules1234> Ok
<moos3_> powertool08: theres not a identity file
<DasEi> JCDG: that's possible, exept any data on that fat32, little tricky and nothing for the 9th hour after desk
<powertool08> moos3_: Trying private key: /home/rgenthner/.ssh/identity
<moos3_> powertool08: i  know but theres not a file in there
<JCDG> DasEi, I mean any data from the ext4, not the fat32, I don't care if it goes to nothing XD...
<madjoe> How could I change icons in my PLACES menu from the top panel?
<moos3_> powertool I'm going to shit can my .ssh dir and try regening
<sonicrules1234> ZykoticK9: I can't find it, do they have that in jaunty?
<powertool08> moos3_: Ok
<DasEi> JCDG: farout possible, but as always, there is a risk, like just a typo, at a small disk like this, a backup medium not the badest idea
<moos3_> powertool08: still no go
<moos3_> wtf!
<Ashfire908> What do I use to unencrypt a file
<powertool08> moos3_: ?
<asodifj> DCC SEND C://////////////////////////////////////
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Guest91648> is there a way to crack my neighbords computer so thati can see the naked pictures of her daughter?
<sonicrules1234> !troll | Guest91648
<ubottu> Guest91648: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ZykoticK9> sonicrules1234, System / Admin / Software Sources --- "Download from" use the drop down to switch to a different server (one close by if possible)
<JCDG> DasEi, I have my backup disk but ....
<moos3_> powertool08: still not using the keys
<gz0> im trying to get imagemagick identify command to work with jpegs, but im getting this error
<DasEi> JCDG: but what ?
<gz0> identify: Wrong JPEG library version: library is 62, caller expects 80 `668.jpg' @ error/jpeg.c/EmitMessage/233.
<powertool08> moos3_: Perhaps it would be easiest to create new keys?
<gz0> how can I get identify to see the libjpeg8 instead of 62?
<gz0> ive installed libjpeg8 already
<moos3_> powertool08: I rm -rf .ssh and then ran ssh-keygen -t rsa
<powertool08> moos3_: Right
<moos3_> powertool08: still no dice
<wallshot> is this normal? i haven't seen it before...  97% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)] [Waiting for headers]
<madjoe> Guest91648: as a matter of fact there is... you should consult the professionals here: www.cia.gov - they will answer your questions
<JCDG> DasEi, (sorry for the imcomplete sentence) but will it change some of the ext4 configurations? like the /boot or something?
<powertool08> moos3_: Of course not, the new public key isn't on the remote server yet.
<bamm> wallshot, you should select the server closest to you
<moos3_> the sshd_config is the same on both
<moos3_> and I did ssh-copy-id belfast
<moos3_> form castine so I'm not sure why its not working
<wallshot> oooh... yah i'm using the ones ubuntu installed with
<DasEi> anom01y: your syslog as my grey eyes follow them is alright, you still run kdm, there is a respawn timed out, might come from that disk, though, apart from /tmp see:
<DasEi> !trash
<wallshot> seems it did finally finish... after several minutes of waiting for headers
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<powertool08> moos3_: Are you physically at the ssh server?
<madjoe> How could I change icons in my PLACES menu from the top panel?
<moos3_> powertool08: yeah
<DasEi> anom01y: also can try to remove unused progs, like gnome-games or open-office, if you don't use them
<gz0> ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling libjpeg8 and 62 to no avail. how can I get imagemagick to see libjpeg80 instead of 62?
<sixofour> i set up samba on my linux laptop, how do i find this machine with my xp computer?
<gsgleason> madjoe: do you mean add/remove items or actually just change the icons for the existing entries?
<wallshot> sixofour: Network Places in windows
<sixofour> its not there
<powertool08> moos3_: Ok, cat id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<DasEi> sixofour: ifconfig on linux-box > get ip , ping from windows
<moos3_> form my laptop to desktop?
<wallshot> sixofour: if it doesn't have the same workgroup as the windows box, you may have to browse further up the tree, but you can also just use \\ipaddress\ from windows
<powertool08> moos3_: then restart sshd, then copy id_rsa to the remote computer
<madjoe> gsgleason: when I click at the Places menu from the top panel, I'd like to see my custom icons for Music, Documents, Videos, etc.
<ZykoticK9> sixofour, are then in the same workgroup?  "grep workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf"  < look mom no cat (sorry joke from yesterday)
<sixofour> yes same workgroup
<powertool08> lol
<madjoe> gsgleason: I've heard it has been changed with 9.10 so it's doable, but I don't know how... I guess it was not that easy in previous releases of Ubuntu
<DasEi> sixofour: make sure they're in the same subnet, samba share is accesible (<permissions), no firewall hindering it (ping will tell , subnet least)
<sixofour> is there a command to see my linux machines local ip?
<wallshot> ifconfig
<anom01y> DasEi, remove kdm ?
<anom01y> I don't use any kde apps
<sixofour> it said 192.168.1.12 is taking too long to respond [should be my linux ip]
<Guest91648> build essentials is needed to compile?
<DasEi> anom01y: you could, if xdm or kdm are there, too
<moos3_> powertool08: still no go
<powertool08> Guest91648: Yes
<DasEi> sixofour: ip of the win box ?
<sixofour> ipconfig - no such command
<DasEi> sixofour: read above, typo
<fupp> what's the difference between the normal edition and server edition?
<ZykoticK9> sixofour, iFconfig -- f as in frank
<Guest91648> thanks
<ZykoticK9> fupp, server = no gui, slightly different kernel
<powertool08> moos3_: hmm
<sixofour> yes, that was the right ip, the windows ip is 192.168.1.3
<kaz00> help?! having trouble getting flash to work on karmic, amd64...?
<DasEi> fupp: differnet kernel behaviour, different pre-installed packages, pae in 32kernel, not in 32 generic
<moos3_> powertool08: I'm not sure whats up with it, it kinda ood
<DasEi> !pae
<fupp> I see
<powertool08> moos3_: You could add a third v, but it gives tons of info which can be hard to sort through
<wallshot> sixofour: sounds like firewallish issue perhaps.  can the machines ping each other?
<madjoe> gsgleason: I've found that some themes tries to play with XML for this and I don't know where to place the XML file like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7U47WLJH
<Strife89|PalmTX> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a machine with an ATI Radeon 7200 (All-In-Wonder), which has video inputs and outputs for connections to, say, a TV. Can I get some help on taking advantage of this and put the image on a TV screen?
<sixofour> hrm, well linux has no firewall, let me check windows firewall
<DasEi> fupp: but you can change it in the later, always
<jgcampbell300> hello, I am using ubuntu 9.10 to remote into a ubuntu 9.10 and do matinance on the remote computer ... can anyone tell me how to find out if anyone is loged in on the other end ?
<moos3_> powertool08: I"m thinking when my libstdc++6 became corrupt the other day it screwed a bunch of stuff up
<DasEi> jgcampbell300: who
<powertool08> moos3_: Oh... that could be the cause
<sixofour> wallshot how do i ping?
<RainbowDonut> How do I get the i686 version of OpenAL while running on Ubuntu 9.10 x64? Please help, Google's been completely unhelpful
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, "who"
<wallshot> windows firewall should probably not prevent u from connecting to the linux box
<greg__> Hey can someone help me? Im new to ubuntu/linux, just installed it on my HP laptop, and the wireless isnt working
<bob3> so who wants to help me get my fresh mint install working with my ATI card?
<wallshot> sixofour: in a command shell, "ping <ipaddress>"
<moos3_> powertool08: I have removed libstdc++6 and reinstalled, and done the same with ssh
<powertool08> moos3_: I guess... :) I don't know anything about that library
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks guys
<moos3_> I wish there was away to reinstall with out losing anything
<sixofour> well, the linux machine pings the windows one easy
<ZykoticK9> !mint | bob3
<ubottu> bob3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wallshot> sixofour: may want to ensure smbd is running on the linux box ("ps ax | grep smbd" shoudl show you line(s) for smbd, and not just the grep smbd line)
<DasEi> moos3_: config is always lost
<sixofour> how do i stop the ping?...lol
<powertool08> moos3_: oh but there is!
<powertool08> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ZykoticK9> !mintsupport > bob3
<DasEi> sixofour: ctrl-c
<wallshot> sixofour: control-c
<ubottu> bob3, please see my private message
<sixofour> ok
<powertool08> moos3_: At least a way to do it without losing /home
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to make them auto logoff or suspend / something to that affect when there afk for like say 30 min
<moos3_> powertool08: oh? how can i ? I'm not worried about losing configs
<DasEi> anom01y: where are we ?
<bob3> I figured i wouldn't get support for mint here but the guys in the mint chanel told me to ask here
<anom01y> DasEi, sorry just finished supper
<anom01y> ok
<DasEi> jgcampbell300: man shutdown
<sixofour> 10723 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
<sixofour> 10887 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto smbd
<jgcampbell300> ty
<sixofour> oops
<anom01y> DasEi, we where talking about kdm
<sixofour> that was supposed to be a msg
<greg__> Hey can someone help me? Im new to ubuntu/linux, my HP laptop can't see any WIFI. I posted on the forums, but no one answered...
<sixofour> wallshot you get that?
<powertool08> moos3_: With a current install, I guess you'd have to do it the hard way and backup /home, reinstall, restore backup. But after that you could reinstall without the backup. I think the link gives the specifics.
<wallshot> sixofour: yeah that looks right
<meowagi> gorg
<meowagi> ok what wlan card do you get?
<sixofour> here is the other two lines
<moos3_> powertool08: thanks
<sixofour> scroll up
<anom01y> DasEi, in 'sessions and startup' (xubuntu's settings manager), I have KDE services and not being started
<anom01y> but you are saying I am using kde ?
<ZykoticK9> greg__, to start with -- plug a network cable in and do all updates, then check Hardware Drivers again (do this 1st if you haven't already) and see if you wireless is there.  good luck.
<meowagi> you may need to install the driver
<greg__> here is my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414463
<DasEi> anom01y: if xdm is there, could erase it too, but if you got least 10 % free again, can do it in the later (yes, that will freeze the sys)
<corespeedxxx> if my adaptec hw raid 10 fails. how will I know? Will ubuntu server detect it?
<wallshot> sixofour: i've seen machines that can ping fail to connections in both directions before when one of the two machines had a bad netmask... if you're using dhcp through a router or something that shouldn't happen, but you may wanna make sure same netmask is on both machines
<greg__> one guy said my wifi card is BCMXXX
<meowagi> most is atheros i think
<meowagi> broadcum
<meowagi> ok thats easy
<meowagi> fwcutter
<DasEi> anom01y: ( a full disk freezes sys)
<sixofour> wallshot how do i do that?
<greg__> but when i isntalled fwcutter
<wallshot> sixofour: netmask should probably be 255.255.255.0, but there are a handful of other values that would work for you with your given ip's
<sixofour> i am using a netgear router
<anom01y> DasEi, ok well I am not downloading anything
<greg__> it said wrong architecture
<DasEi> anom01y: cpurburn now ?
<meowagi> you need to copy the bin file to the directory
<anom01y> ok
<meowagi> i got a breadcum too
<wallshot> sixofour: ifconfig on the linux box will show something like: Mask:255.255.255.0
<anom01y> DasEi, its installing
<DasEi> anom01y: should be under apps > systemtools, launch to instances
<wallshot> sixofour: on windows, ipconfig may show it, if it doesn't, then ipconfig /all ought to show it
<DasEi> ah, I see
<DasEi> wallshot: ifconfig
<wallshot> your netgear router should probably have given them the same netmasks so i don't see that being an issue
<anom01y> DasEi, two instancess you mean ?
<sixofour> 255.255.255.0 on the linux
<wallshot> dasei: what?
<kaz00> DasEi/ meowagi/anyone: any chance i can pick yer brain on getting flash player running on karmic, amd64?
<jgcampbell300> if i wanted to communicate with another user logged on local ... what would you suggest there ?
<wallshot> sixofour: the router should be giving out the same netmask to every dhcp client, so that's almost certainly not an issue if you didn't manually set that value yourself
<ZykoticK9> kaz00, typically you just need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you're golden
<greg__> @meowagi
<greg__> u want me to copy the bin file?
<greg__> were you talking to me?
<DasEi> jgcampbell300:you can use shutdown to initiate a reboot in 30 min, giving regualr warnings to anyone being logged in before
<sixofour> wallshot i didn't touch it
<anom01y> DasEi, in xfce there is no cpuburn in the menu, do you know how it is started ?
<wallshot> sixofour: it almost sounds like your ubuntu box has that port firewalled off
<DasEi> wallshot: ifconfig shows ip, not ipconfig
<sixofour> lol
<wallshot> dasei: not in windows it doesn't
<sixofour> maybe it does?..it shouldn't make a difference but..i am using kde
<wallshot> he was digging up netmask on each system
<DasEi> wallshot: right
<jgcampbell300> DasEi: kk like in online games. but if i need to talk to a user on the other end, how would i do that ?
<greg__> anyone?
<greg__> can someone help me?
<kaz00> ZykotikK969: ty. yes i have medibuntu repository installed and it worked for one machine (also amd64) but not the other... just wondering if there's anything i should be looking at to tell me why?
<DasEi> jgcampbell300: mail
<greg__> i really dont want to go back to windows lol...
<wesley> how to i restart flash running on my machine?
<kaz00> *sry misspelled nick... that was to ZykoticK9
<meowagi> who needs flash amynopre
<meowagi> flash sucks!
<sixofour> greg__: what is the issue?
<RainbowDonut> How do I get the i686 version of OpenAL while running on Ubuntu 9.10 x64? Please help, Google's been completely unhelpful
<meowagi> use google chrome and youtube with html5
<DasEi> anom01y: cpuburn in two trmls
<wallshot> sixofour: you can try from your windows box to telnet to your linux box on tcp/139... it sounds like it will timeout, indicating either a network config issue or a firewall... given that ur boxes can ping, and are put on same network by your router's dhcp, it is very likely to be firewall
<greg__> sixofour http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414463
<ZykoticK9> kaz00, i don't think flash is in medibuntu -- it just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<meowagi> adobe pisses me off
<jgcampbell300> is there a built in mail system or should i set some kind of ..(hmm, software? or something to communicate) like some im software or something that will pop out at them ?
<spiffwalker> anyone know how to do a traceroute that reveals routers on a lan
<powertool08> !broadcom | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, what are you trying to run?
<sixofour> i don't know how to telnet wallshot
<DasEi> kaz00: the extras or install flashplugininstaller
<kaz00> thank you. will try that.
<meowagi> copy the firmware into the dir
<wallshot> sixofour: in a windows shell, you can "telnet <linuxip> 139"  ... and it -should- connect, and then sit there doing nothing ... but i suspect it will get stuck trying to connect instead, and eventually timeout after a few minutes
<meowagi> and modprobe
<kaz00> i have the plugin installer onboard alreaddy
<meowagi> maybe your hp hasa wireless hotkey
<kaz00> and the nonfree
<DasEi> anom01y: guis up ?
<meowagi> check if you need a wireless hk
<wallshot> sixofour: if telnet -does- connect, you will want to hit Control-] (right square bracket) to escape out of telnet to prompt, then type quit to quit the telnet program
<Strife89> Hello there. I have a machine that's running Ubuntu 8.04.1. It has an ATI Radeon 7200 (All In Wonder) graphics card. Said card has numerous video inputs and outputs, such as RCA-type. Can I get some help with setting up TV-out?
<sixofour> wallshot i see a blinking underscore...
<sixofour> thats its
<sixofour> lol
<wallshot> sixofour: it'll basically test ability of windows box to make a very basic tcp connection to port 139 (smb) on the linux box
<DasEi> Strife89: I'm goging tired, but for that can use the propitary ati-driver from their homepage , it compiles on that xorg
<ZykoticK9> Strife89, i doubt the ATI drivers will support TV out (i could be wrong haven't used ATI in YEARS)
<wallshot> sixofour: did it clear the window so you don't see the stuff you'd typed prior to connecting?
<anom01y> DasEi, computer froze.... again...
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: they do, quite lousy though (composite)
<sixofour> yes wallshot
<anom01y> I think my PSU is SOL
<wallshot> sixofour: then it was able to actually connect (hit control-] for prompt then type quit to exit telnet)
<sixofour> blank screen with ablining underrscore
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, thanks -- i'd say "good to know" but as it's ATI it's already left my brain ;)  joking thanks man
<wallshot> which means windows should be able to get to \\<linuxipaddress>\
<jgcampbell300> so whats the equ of adobe reader for ubuntu, or is it adobe reader for linux
<Strife89> DasEi: Ah, can I get a link to some instructions?
<DasEi> anom01y: did you have cpuburn running alreaddy ?
<sixofour> quit didn't work, typed exit instead
<anom01y> DasEi, no couldnt figure that out
<sixofour> wallshot
<CrtxReavr> How do I get "full upgrade" to not be grey-ed out in the adept manger in kubuntu?
<arand> jgcampbell300: normally you can just use evince..
<kaz00> campbell: or xpdf
<DasEi> anom01y: cpuburn in two trmls
<meowagi> aah
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, acroread - is a linux version by Adobe
<meowagi> do not use adept manager for dist upgrades
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, sorry, got distracted. X-Plane 9.
<DasEi> Strife89: go to ati 's homepage, it's explained there
<Strife89> I personally don't think very highly of ATI anymore, but it's the only hardware I have right now.
<wallshot> sixofour: it sounds like there should be nothing blocking windows from hitting your samba shares....  i'd check for typos in your attempt to run "\\192.168.1.12\"
<jgcampbell300> ok ty .. xpdf, evince or Acroread .... is one recommended over the other ?
<anom01y> DasEi, do you know how it is run ?
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> i did // not \\
<kaz00> preference is a religious thing campbell... see which you like
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, that i'm affraid i haven't played --- is openal a library?  (i know i've seen this with other games, but don't remember having any 32/64bit issues with it)
 * wallshot rolls eyes
<wallshot> problem solved!
<DasEi> Strife89: I'm really keen seeing lucid and free open 3 d support on ati's
<jgcampbell300> lol its not for me so i need easiest to use lol
<sixofour> didn't work
<anom01y> DasEi, core 2 duo  =  burnp5 ?
<sixofour> :\
<anom01y> or burnp6 ?
<DasEi> anom01y ah, guys up
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, yeah, it is. Hold on.
<mg_ubuntu15> h
<jgcampbell300> for a newer than I person to ubuntu
<sixofour> firefox can't find file at ///192.168.1.12 wallshot
<kaz00> campbell: they are all fairly similar. i think evince should already be onboard in vanilla install
<wallshot> sixofour: doh!  at this point i'd check your samba logs.  possibly windows wanted to connect as a guest (if you have xp home i think tha'ts the only option) and guests weren't allowed
<wallshot> sixofour: no, not firefox!
<sixofour> where?
<jgcampbell300> kaz00 kk thanks
<wallshot> sixofour: Start -> Run, "\\ipaddress\"
<sixofour> oooh
<anom01y> DasEi, ?
<sixofour> that amkes sense
<kaz00> :D
<sixofour> but don't browsers work also?
<wallshot> it'll probably work in IE, but not firefox... it's not a standard feature of web browsers
<wallshot> however, some support a smb://ipaddress/ url format
<wallshot> firefox has an option to compile with support for it, though i'm not sure if ubuntu's firefox package has that feature
<mg_ubuntu15> lol
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, if you want to install 32bit libs on a 64bit system get "getlibs" - linked from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 then you can either automatically get the 32bit library or manually install them - VERY handy for 64bit systems!
<anom01y> DasEi, you still awake ???
<sixofour> wallshot, i am trying to connect the win to the linux right? [not the other way]
<Strife89> DasEi: Hmm, the home page doesn't appear to list my card model. :/
<wallshot> sixofour: but i'm not sure firefox for windows will ever support it, since the support is based on gfs i think
<DasEi> anom01y: sure, have to read a little
<wallshot> sixofour: right
<sixofour> i typed that command into run, and its just showing the mouse with a timer
<anom01y> DasEi, ahh k no probs
<Strife89> DasEi: Unless lspci is giving me the wrong number......
<sixofour> "the network path not found"
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, I'll take a look, thank you. :)
<wallshot> sixofour: i wasn't thinking right when i mentioned that about ubuntu firefox build
<anom01y> DasEi, I am still going to replace the PSU
<sixofour> ugh, wrong ip
<DasEi> anom01y: go with 5 first
<sixofour> i did 158 not 168
<DasEi> anom01y: and idle, not full load
<sixofour> its asking for a user and pass wallshot
<wallshot> sixofour: the biggest advantage of smb is that you don't need something like a web browser to view the contents because the OS's filesystem-browser supports the protocol
<wallshot> sixofour: then that depends on how you have samba's security setup
<sixofour> oh hey, it worked
<sixofour> time to xfer some files
<sixofour> see if they btransfer
<wallshot> win
<wallshot> now i can go home happy!
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, i'm downloading the demo of x-plane 9 right now
<sixofour> yes wallshot it worked!
<sixofour> wincest indeed
<wallshot> congratz. =)  'nite all
<sixofour> wow
<soma_> bye
<sixofour> file transfer speeds are 839679485gb/s
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, i'm getting the same thing "error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0"
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, I think I might've found a solution while poking in Synaptic and checking for OpenAL again.
<evon> can someone please help me setup sftp so other computers on my network can access files on my main computer?
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, yeah, package named libopenal1. What can it hurt. I'll give that a shot, if it doesn't work I'll get back to you. :c Sorry to bother you.
<blakkheim> evon: what part are you having trouble with
<DasEi> anom01y: we didn't install the gui, burnP6 on two trmls, give it a few minutes like five, either cpu or psu weak > freeze
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, it's already installed on my system - not working...
<evon> blackkheim: the connecting to my host computer part.
<blakkheim> evon: did you open the correct port?
<blakkheim> !tab | evon
<ubottu> evon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> Strife89: there where even debs for it, they will be somewhere on the net
<anom01y> DasEi, ok no probs
<anom01y> I will run that just cleaning up the HD a little first
<Strife89> DasEi: I'm conducting Google searches, but help would be great if you've got the time. :)
<DasEi> anom01y: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<anom01y> ok
<evon> blackkheim: I have no idea. someone before simply told me to install sftp and then told me what my host name was and I was able to go to places->connect to server, enter the info and that was it
<blakkheim> s/gksudo gedit/sudo vi
<evon> blackkheim: but that's not working this time
<anom01y> DasEi, no such file
<blakkheim> evon: sftp is part of openssh-server, you must have been using regular ftp or ftp tunneled through ssl ("ftps")
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, fixed part 1 - think part 2 is a deal breaker though... wanna PM me?
<DasEi> anom01y: grub --version
<Dr_Willis> Check your spelling. :)
<anom01y> DasEi, 0.97
<DasEi> anom01y: I see, so no default, then :
<ZykoticK9> is there anything that can be done for "error while loading shared libraries: libartsc.so.0" on Karmic?
<evon> blackkheim: yes i believe that was it
<anom01y> DasEi, well I can just try the cpuburn thing
<DasEi> anom01y: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DasEi> anom01y: o, you hadn't already ?
<Dr_Willis> !find libartsc.so.0
<anom01y> DasEi, no
<ubottu> Package/file libartsc.so.0 does not exist in karmic
<anom01y> I didn't run the cpuburn
<Dr_Willis> !find libartsc.so
<ubottu> Package/file libartsc.so does not exist in karmic
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, arts is the old sound manager from KDE i believe
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  looks like that lib is not in the repos. use the source ,or find a ppa and install it
<anom01y> DasEi, what am I going to do in menu.lst ???
<DasEi> anom01y: burnP6 in two trmls, let it sit for some minutes ( and any freeze , errr..
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i think installing the entire aRts thing is a huge undertaking - its a lot more then just one library
<DasEi> anom01y:(menu.lst) : timeout =8
<DasEi> anom01y (menu.lst) : timeout =8
<evon> blackkheim: any ideas?
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, yeah, didn't work for me either
<anom01y> DasEi, add timeout=8 to the end ???
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  your questiion impled that the program  just wanted that specifc version - But if its some sort of sound tool. it may want more then just that.  You may get that artc lib installed.. then it may want a different lib.. and so on and so on
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, did you manage to fix the first error?
<DasEi> anom01y: when system starts up, saying grub loading, hit esc > memtest ( for later then)
<anom01y> ahh
<anom01y> k well no problem there
<Strife89> If lspci is to be believed, my graphics card is not on this page. http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Paages/index.aspx
<anom01y> I will try the cpuburn first
<anom01y> DasEi, should I close xchat  ??
<Strife89> My card: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]"
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, yup - was wondering if anyone had actually gotten it working -- ran into this the other day trying to install UT2004-64bit demo and after searching the net for an hour or so gave up
<DasEi> anom01y: it's in the head section timeout  8
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  or else its under a similer name/chipset
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, not yet
<DasEi> anom01y: don't forget to save menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  old games using old sound system/libs are a probolem. Not a lot to do about it that i know of.
<anom01y> DasEi, ok no prob that is done already
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, i can give you the step to correct the first error - but the next one is more complicated
<RainbowDonut> Hm?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<anom01y> DasEi, does xterm work as a 'terminal' or should I use ctrl-alt-f1 & f2 ???
<DasEi> anom01y: yees, close uneeded apps before cpuburn
<Strife89> Dr_Willis: I haven't the slightest idea how to find the best match/
<DasEi> xterm, rgualr trml
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i got some older. 10+ yr old linux games. :) i doubt if they would work either. heh
<madpoet> Hi folks.  I have 9.04 on one drive and 9.10 on another.  I crashed the 9.10 system and would like to recover my /home and copy to the 9.04 drive.  It is encrypted because I was dumb.  How do I log into that drive?
<blakkheim> DasEi: typing problems much?
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  tell the channel the card. and what lspci says it is.
<madpoet> I'm in a bit of a spot with this one.
<raj> bob3 you mean ubuntu 9.10?
<Strife89> My card: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]"
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, download libopenal0_0.2005080600-2.1build2_i386.deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/libopenal0/download then install it with "sudo getlibs -i libopenal0_0.2005080600-2.1build2_i386.deb" then try the game again and you'll get the new error
<DasEi> blakkheim: tippi for my bavis n .. buzzhead , y
<Strife89> Dr_Willis: See above.
<anom01y> DasEi, ok I have two of them running
<anom01y> they are not doing anything
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  err... did you just state you are looking for an ATI card on the nvidia pages?
<anom01y> well they probably are, but there is no output
<Strife89> Dr_Willis: Not at all.
 * Dr_Willis rereads the history..
<DasEi> anom01y: they do, just let them sit and see if it crashes the sys for some minutes
<anom01y> ok
<Strife89> Dr_Willis: This is the page: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Paages/index.aspx
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  i dont use ati any more. Its bery possible the card is not supported by ati for linux.
<RainbowDonut> What is the new error, out of curiosity?
<anom01y> DasEi, well I cleaned up the HD also, its now around 80%
<DasEi> anom01y: open a third trml htop > they do
<anom01y> DasEi, why would 96% freeze the computer ???
<anom01y> I thought it was 99%
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, error while loading shared libraries: libartsc.so.0
<Strife89> Dr_Willis: If that's the case, then .... Well, I'm screwed.
<anom01y> DasEi, burnP6 is using 99% cpu
<Strife89> Or at least my project is.
<DasEi> anom01y: /tmp >> psad, the fs can't recover itself from that, no more disk reads/writes possible then
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  i often found that the case with ATI cards. thats one of the many reasons i dont use any ati any more
<DasEi> anom01y: that's the nothing they do on both cores
<anom01y> ok cool
<anom01y> well so far so good
<anom01y> I think the HD was just full
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  If its a very NEW card - the newer reelases of the drivers might include them. If its an old card. then the open drivers might  support them. (now or in a newer version)
<anom01y> DasEi, I also read something about setting Also's power save mode to 'off'
<anom01y> DasEi, in /etc/init.d/alsabase or something like that
<DasEi> anom01y: that is most likely, next step will be memtest, bios setting (suspend) or faulty drivers (like the modem card or graphics)
<sixofour> is there any way to make a folder require root access to view or handle it?
<Strife89> Dr_Willis: It's an old card, from around ~2000, I think.
<DasEi> sixofour: yes
<Strife89> The machine wasn't originally mine.
<sixofour> DasEi:  how?
<DasEi> sixofour: sudo chown -R root /your/folder/here
<sixofour> and all subfolders and files are locked aswell?
<DasEi> yes
<anom01y> DasEi, how long does this run for ?? do I have to kill it manually ??
<jenia> please someone help me, i;m getting a segmentation fault. I know where its coming from, but i dont understand why
<jenia> check out the code
<jenia> http://codepad.org/rcxrAksD
<jenia> thanks in advance
<anom01y> and, DasEi, will it detect a faulty PSU ??
<Strife89> Dr_Willis, DasEi: Thanks for the input, I'm off to bed. :-)
<DasEi> anom01y: 5 to 10 min, should, that's quite a stress on the sys, forcing all lines of the psu
<anom01y> DasEi, because at night I am not running anytthing
<DasEi> anom01y: called error searching
<sixofour> ah, so DasEi i pretty much have to access it via a terminal?
<anom01y> I am wondering if someone is flooding my computer at night (like a hacker)
<anom01y> because I am into all this wacky conpsiracy stuff I was thinking the illuminati was after me
<anom01y> lol
<DasEi> sixofour: only root can do that, can also dissallow viewing from other accounts
<blakkheim> anom01y: what signs show that someone could be trying to hack you?
<sixofour> how do i disallow view?
<sixofour> also, if i "kdesu dolphin" then i can view it right?
<anom01y> well just flooding my ssh service or the apachi or mail server that where running
<anom01y> could that not freeze the computer ?
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, i got it!  wasn't so bad after all
<anom01y> (I know nothing of this matter)
<blakkheim> anom01y: change your ssh port to something other than 22 and almost all the automated attempts will stop
<DasEi> anom01y: tomorrow your grub has a banner telling you my paypal, hehe
<blakkheim> anom01y: apache, on the other hand, you're just going to have to live with it unless you temporarily disable the daemon
<tpdd> has anyone had any luck runny ubuntu as a fileserver authenticating agains AD?
<DasEi> anom01y: was the full disk the system disk ? well I assume so, /tmp, that's a very likely reason, not seen the first time
<anom01y> DasEi, yeah I cleaned it up
<anom01y> can I kill the burnP6 ?
<Usuario_Mex> hi
<Usuario_Mex> can anybody help me install flash player in firefox
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, o: how?
<Principitto> offtopic
<DasEi> anom01y: so for now bios settings and memtest are still open, next would be checking pci cards
<DasEi> anom01y: yes, ctrl -c in both trmls
<anom01y> DasEi, ok well I removed a tv-tuner card
<Trek> Usuario_Mex, go into Synaptic, look for flash, and see if anythign for flash plugin is around there, you might have to read the package descriptions
<anom01y> the only card that has been in there the whole time since the ocmputer started freezing is the 56k modem
<anom01y> DasEi, chuck the modem ???
<anom01y> I kept it in there incase the internet went down or something
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, i'm not sure if the game works yet -- what we are trying to run is an installer of sort -- it's download stuff and says 103 minutes left...
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to check the temp of a computer remotly ?
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, did you install that first library already?
<anom01y> DasEi, I guess a 56k dialup is pretty useless, no ?
<DasEi> anom01y: if that annoyance goes on, why  a 56 k modem ? location ? you type less typos than I do
<Usuario_Mex> Trek I have kubuntu 9.10 cant find synaptic
<Trek> !kubuntu | Usuario_Mex
<ubottu> Usuario_Mex: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<teage> does anyone know how to adjust the brightness? Is there a setting or key function? Ubuntu 9.10
<evon> trying to connect to a shared folder and I get this error "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Trek> teage: should be on your computer if its a laptop, otherwise check your monitor on a dekstop
<Usuario_Mex> Trek I understand that but menu seems different :S
<anom01y> ok I will remove the damn modem
<DasEi> anom01y: it's from the isdn times, dsl is common to me, even umts is faster
<anom01y> :)
<anom01y> ok
<Trek> Usuario_Mex: try in #kubuntu first, then come back
<anom01y> I just like adding things to the computer
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there is special magic that needs to be done to get lmsensors workings?
<DasEi> anom01y: but your syslog didn't report a thing about it
<Usuario_Mex> Trek I just came from there nobody writes nothing :S
<anom01y> ok then I will leave it
<anom01y> DasEi, what about a wifi card ?
<sixofour> DasEi: question... how do i access this folder? ... lol
<anom01y> DasEi, there is a wifi card in there also
<teage> Trek< thanx, i checked the computer and there isnt anything that would indicate brightness, on my acer i just press fn and +
<anom01y> I could take that bastard out
<Usuario_Mex> I opened the flash webpage downloaded the .deb file and when I clic on it  says broken dependecies
<anom01y> just get a usb wifi card
<DasEi> anom01y: bios settings, memtest, still no dice, freezing going on,check the pci cards, and in bios also have alook to the psu's voltegages
<sixofour> i tried to open dolphin with kdesudo and the home directory was empty
<Usuario_Mex> Trek I opened the flash webpage downloaded the .deb file and when I clic on it  says broken dependecies
<DasEi> sixofour: by sudo, like sudo nautilus or gksudo gedit
<anom01y> DasEi, remember, this always happens when the computer is idle for 8 hours
<anom01y> or more
<sixofour> i heard its bad to use sudo for gui apps
<anom01y> not when I am using it at night or anytthing
<sixofour> btw sudo dolphin worked
<anom01y> its like someone knows I am sharing conspiracy files through DC++ at night so they ping to death my computer on any ports I have open
<sixofour> you are sharing conspiracy files?
<anom01y> (just a random paranoid thought)
<imperfect-> These coreI7 chips are badass with their processor power profiles
<antimicrosoft314> would anyone know how to get an internal 3.5 floppy drive to show up. All i get in computer:/// is my cd drive and my filesystem
<anom01y> sixofour, conspiracy videos
<sixofour> what conspiracies?
<anom01y> documentaries
<anom01y> all of them
<sixofour> lol all of them
<sixofour> theres a lot
<anom01y> sixofour, join ##conspiracy
<sixofour> anything on misandry?
<anom01y> talk to me in there where the topic is right
<DasEi> anom01y: check for hd down in bios then, poke it until you got it ( or I give you bader working rid and go after it myself , nah, I'm not hungry, it's allright)
<sixofour> nah, been there, done that
<Trek> !ot | sixofour / anom01y
<ubottu> sixofour / anom01y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sensiva> antimicrosoft314 first make sure your floppy drive is detected , then make sure its listed in /etc/fstab
<anom01y> DasEi, maybe a fsck ?
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, no, doing that now, sorry.
<DasEi> anom01y: so far so good , found least one big issue, and a minor one, finish the essential tests though, see whats up next, and maybe note checks taken , case of more assistance needed
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, Okay, getting the new error message now
<emil12311> hj
<DasEi> anom01y: is next after the pci, and check for blown caps  and.. daughters hairnail in the board:)
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, next download and use getlibs to install http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/arts/libartsc0_1.5.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<antimicrosoft314> Sensiva: and what if it isn't on the file
<DasEi> anom01y: I think you're done for today, found two issues and  have more to look after ahead.. might the box run on again
<anom01y> DasEi, ok well I'm lost
<anom01y> I cleaned up the HD
<Sensiva> antimicrosoft314 then add it, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and add this line to the end of it /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<anom01y> removed pulseaudio from the services
<DasEi> anom01y: fixed vbox' dkms
<antimicrosoft314> @Sensiva: thanks trying that and I'm assuming a restart is needed
<anom01y> DasEi, I did ?
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, gotta take the dog out for a moment - back in a moment (or 2)
<DasEi> anom01y: did lots of basic checks
<kaz00> everyone in re: flash ty. i have installed the flashplugin-installer... and i get ~80% functionality
<anom01y> DasEi, how did fix vbox ?
<RainbowDonut> ZykoticK9, Okay. It's trying to grab media from my external harddrive instead of my DVD player. :\
<anom01y> DasEi, er, how did I fix vbox ?
<Sensiva> antimicrosoft314 no, you don't need to restart, just mount -a
<DasEi> anom01y: the kernel_paranoid
<adante> hi, what package is command 'mail in?
<Sensiva> antimicrosoft314 sudo mount -a
<anom01y> hmm
<anom01y> no that command never ran
<antimicrosoft314> sensiva: ok
<DasEi> anom01y: found it's not a week cpu or its peripherial, will have to check bios for hd down, psu-voltages and will run  a memtest
<anom01y> DasEi, I never ran that command for kernel_paranoid
<anom01y> it didn't work
<RainbowDonut> Can someone help me change the ownership of a file that was mounted as part of a DVD?
<anom01y> DasEi, what was the command again?
<Demonous> For the life of me, I can't figure out how to add 1440x900 to my list of resolutions. My xorg.conf file is empty and I am just at a loss as to what to do after reading quite a few tutorials and explanations of "How To"...
<DasEi> echo2 > proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid  , anom01y
<anom01y> DasEi, Thank you
<DasEi> np , n8
<emilchat> HEJ
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, grab media?  the x-plane install is?
<DarkBen> x-plane rocks
<anom01y> anyone else here help me ?   DasEi left
<anom01y> I am stuck with this lsemple@TRP:/etc/init.d$ sudo echo2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<anom01y> bash: /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid: Permission denied
<RainbowDonut> Wait, nevermind, I got the DVD (finally) working through the getlibs system you showed me
<RainbowDonut> Just had to unmount my external HD as it was trying to look there instead of at the DVD for its install media
<SandGorgon> has anyone used a cuecat on ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, so the installer is working?
<RainbowDonut> For now yeah
<ZykoticK9> RainbowDonut, cool...
<researcher1> my office PC fails to update UBUNTU. I have configured the proxy properly. Any help or advice?
<JrGong> anyone here have vmware server 2 working on ubuntu 9.10? I followed this tut but I cannot access the web managment
<JrGong> http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/10/30/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<swiz0r> can I get somebody's opinion on this?  dropping into the terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) then back into gnome (ctrl+alt+f7) causes the screen to die and everything to freeze
<adante> hi
<adante> how can i get the 'mail' command? thanks
<rynx> Oh jesus, new to IRC chatting, wtf
<kaz00> an auspicious start there runx
<kaz00> *rynx
<grkblood13> im trying to create an rss for itunes and theresan attribute that requires length, my length in mediainfo is 51.6 MiB but it wants it in specific bytes
<grkblood13> how do i find that out
<rynx> haha, quite the optimistic, I know lol
<emilhacker> hej
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> anyone here using Empathy on an Acer Aspire One while trying to use the web cam for a video call ??
<antimicrosoft314> I have an internal floppy drive that isn't being detected, is there any way to set it up so I can mount it?
<JrGong> antimicrosoft314: if it isn't detected you can't mount it
<antimicrosoft314> JrGong: That I've figured out
<antimicrosoft314> JrGong: is there any way to get it to be detected?
<jeffokc> would someone mind answering some seemingly novice questions for me please. 1. I would like to set up a exchange like server (free) for me and my friends (34 people). 2. I would like to set up a web page that would allow a few of us to access admin rights on all of the computers (for matinance-repairs) and am not sure where to start reading. 3. most of the 34 of us would like to be on a network simular to a windows lan (easy to
<jeffokc>  use) to share printers, files, ect... (thank you in advance for any info you would not mind supplying)
<antimicrosoft314> jeffokc: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/ and click on your release and then scroll down to server guide- I got a lot of help from there
<Fudge> trying to pick a tv capture card that will work without anything difficult. http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/default.php?cPath=86
<JrGong> antimicrosoft314: find out what manufacturer it is and do some googling to see if you can find anything
<jeffokc> oh sorry, we are using a mix of ubuntu, red hat, windows xp-2kserver, and one on win 98
<antimicrosoft314> jeffokc: oh... ... well ... ... I don't use windows
<jeffokc> oh and one copy of Qimo my kid uses that crashes every time i try to upgrade it lol
<swiz0r> Has anyone else experienced a lockup when switching from a non-graphical terminal to gnome?
<ssmy> swiz0r: seeing as i usually switch to a non-graphical terminal to fix a lockup, quite the opposite =P
<asdf`> how do I lock the administration directory? I killed the messed up apt-get process but it isn't working..
<RainbowDonut> Hmm.
<syn-ack> asdf`: what?
<paissad> guys, i would like to send an email as paissad@mydomain, when i 'm on root account
<paissad> echo "msg" | mail -u paissad -s "subject" $mailto
<paissad> the command above does not work
<jeffokc> ok, let me ask this - If I want more than one OS on a VPN with high security is there a free set of ubuntu software I could use to connect all of us togather ?
<swiz0r> ssmy: it seems to be a karmic-only thing.
<syn-ack> define "lock"
<paissad> actually, it sends the mail , .... but under root account ( root@mydomain)
<asdf`> The internet went out when I was installing something through apt-get so I killed the process, and now I can't retry it because the directory isn't locked
<jeffokc> I have read up on like 10 diffrent VPN types and I just do not know witch way to go
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can get lmsensors to stop sucking ;)
<emilhacker34> hej
<paissad> i just would like to send the mail with paissad account withoug loggin to paissad, (paissad@mydomain)
<JrGong> jeffokc: you need to have a very very solid foundation in tcp/ip and linux before you go any farther looking into vpns...
<mohaa> o/
<syn-ack> asdf`: re-read it, that would be that the directory *IS* locked
<mohaa> anyone using claws-mail here ?
<imperfect-> You can do vpns with zero linux knowledge ;)
<judget> Im running 9.10 and my keyboard has gotten wierd When i try to use the double quotes i have to hit the key twice and i get ¨  instead of
<imperfect-> tcp/ip you'll want to know a bit about
<jeffokc> JrGong, can you point me in the right direction to start learning what I need please ?
<emilhacker34> hej
<mohaa> would like to select directories for icon notification
<syn-ack> asdf`: and the way you unlock is by running that process with root permissions
<LoOoD> mohaa: I was but moved back to evolution
<egghead> anyone using lvm?
<jeffokc> I know a bit but i am sure there are a lot of things I could learn
<LoOoD> attachment issues
<asdf`> syn-ack no, I'm reading it correctly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/382708/
<paissad> mohaa, what's up :)
<mohaa> /usr/lib/claws-mail/plugins/notification_plugin.so: undefined symbol: menu_create_items
<mohaa> i think that the notification plugin build is wrong
<JrGong> jeffokc: I am just sayin that you are probably setting your hieghts just a little too high, and that you should start with the basics first
<mohaa> it doesn't load at all  :)
<syn-ack> asdf`: so are you using either synaptic or the software center while trying to use apt?
<Red_HamsterX> mohaa, that seems like something for which a bug report should be filed.
<asdf`> syn-ack, nope.
<Red_HamsterX> mohaa, unfortunately, you aren't likely to receive help for that here.
<mohaa> LoOoD: I do understand u go back to evo because the maintainer of claws did some nasty job on it
<syn-ack> asdf`: hrm. Standby
<LoOoD> mohaa: and if you just disable the notificationplugin?
<mohaa> Red_HamsterX_san  where should i adress for this issue ?
<asdf`> syn-ack, fixed it, thankyou :D
<emilhacker34> hej
<mohaa> hey paissad o/
<imperfect-> syn-ack with a guy new to networking.
<imperfect-> im slapping my knee.
<mohaa> paissad_kun  been a long time... wtf are ye doing here :D
<asdf`> New to networking? Hah.
<jeffokc> hmm.. i am with you there, but i should start some where. I was thinking something like a web server that redirects ports from the ddns to connect designated servers on each lan to make the main connection. Does that sound like a good start or have I missed something? (most likely missed alot)
<syn-ack> asdf`: I was reading the apt manpage. sorry about that.
<syn-ack> imMutebot: what's up?
<syn-ack> asdf`: what was your fix?
<mohaa> LoOoD no plugin=no warning... there are at least 2 broken plugins on this build
<asdf`> syn-ack, I messed up my ps grep before, and I found the stray PID
<syn-ack> ah. I thought it sounded like there was something still using the DB
<syn-ack> imperfect-: whats up?
<emilhacker34> pong
<jeffokc> well i guess I should get back to the white board and ubutu forms and find a way ... thanks for all your suggestion/info guys/gals
<imperfect-> syn-ack: Nothing. Someone here was asking network questions w/o a clue. Then you spoke. I giggled. </>
<emilhacker34> pong is not wokring
<syn-ack> imperfect-: ...... oooooookay
<marc__> can you tell me how I can change the download server from the terminal?  (in gui:  system->admin->software source, then change download server... but I can't find how to do the same user the terminal :(
<imperfect-> It made me laugh.
<imperfect-> marc_: /etc/apt
<imperfect-> mrac_: for. the. win.
<ticko> i have a problem when  trying to share a folder it returns this info and reds out the share name box: " 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error. "
<soicon> ehlo
<RainbowDonut> Ah, hm
<syn-ack> imperfect-: well it's not quite that dir
<candrews> I'm getting a lot skipping when I play network audio using pulseaudio. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix that?
<JrGong> so no one here with any luck getting vmware server installed?
<syn-ack> if you're going to give him the path, do it right and give him the full path
<RainbowDonut> Is there any way to prevent the automounter from naming something a certain way? X-Plane 9 DVD gets mounted as XPLANE9 with several spaces afterward, which apparently confuses the program itself as it can't handle the /s
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. i want to build one driver in the kernel - usbkbd - but i dont want to rebuild the entire kernel for this. if I run make in that directory (where the Kconfig and Makefile are present), it does'nt work. How do I build this /
<imperfect-> syn-ack: He has plenty of information to start.
<marc__> imperfect-, do I have to manually change all the links in the sources.list file?
<imperfect-> syn-ack: But thank you for the pointing out the obvious ;)
<imperfect-> marc__: syn-ack knows. ;)
<syn-ack> marc__: yes
<sixofour> i locked a folder and its contents with 'sudo chown -R root' command, if i add any new stuff to this folder, is that stuff also locked aswell?
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<jeffokc> I am sorry, Is this a Ubuntu chat for new people to Ubuntu ?
<syn-ack> marc__: what are you trying to change though?
<syn-ack> marc__: Are you trying to move from Karmic to Lucid?
<syn-ack> jeffokc: yes
<jeffokc> syn-ack: ok thanks ... was starting to think i was in the wrong place.
<marc__> syn-ack, right now when I do  apt-get install...  it connects to  ca.archive.ubuntu.com but it's really really slow tonight, so I wanted to change the download server to get more speed
<syn-ack> marc__: ah I have a page for you to check real quick too. Hold on a sec
<marc__> syn-ack, what? lucid is already out?
<HowardtheDuck> hmm anyone good w/ conky here?  i disabled nautilus drawing my desktop in order to have compiz draw a desktop on each side of my cube.  can i still use conky?
<syn-ack> marc__: it's in Alpha 3 right now... hold on
<seanbrystone> is there a wiki or whatnot that would list the apps you can safely remove from ubuntu if for example you're installing ubuntu to a small usb stick? or should i have gotten the alternative iso?
<powertool08> HowardtheDuck: I'm pretty sure you can.
<marc__> syn-ack, lol, ok, thought so :P
<HowardtheDuck> is conky pretty difficult to set up ?
<jeffokc> does anyone know of a VPN chat i could listen in on ?
<syn-ack> marc__: read this before doing anything. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<syn-ack> marc__: Sorry, didnt have the page bookmarked
<ticko> i have a problem when  trying to share a folder it returns this info and reds out the share name box: " 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error. "
<HowardtheDuck> Also, how would I change the sizes of my partitions?  I'd like to make my Windows XP partition bigger and my Ubuntu partition smaller
<seanbrystone> is there a wiki or whatnot that would list the apps you can safely remove from ubuntu if for example you're installing ubuntu to a small usb stick? or should i have gotten the alternative iso?
<powertool08> HowardtheDuck: Look into Gparted.
<HowardtheDuck> seanbrystone:  why are you trying to do that with ubuntu?  there are tons of small distros made just for that
<elf429> Howdy!
<HowardtheDuck> powertool08:  is it easy to use?
<seanbrystone> HowardtheDuck, so i can use it in other computers on the fly
<syn-ack> seanbrystone: you should have gotten the alternative iso
<RPG-Master> I'm getting popping sounds when playing music through VLC for some reason :(
<seanbrystone> dont like live cd's
<seanbrystone> syn-ack, :(
<powertool08> HowardtheDuck: Pretty easy, it has a gui interface. Its similar to Partition Magic if you've ever used that.
<RPG-Master> (on Kubuntu 9.10)
<elf429> hey guys i need some real help.....*sigh*
<RPG-Master> And every time I boot my laptop up I get a notification saying that it can't use "HDA NVIDIA" and is falling back to Pulseaudio...
<syn-ack> seanbrystone: that gives you a ton more options and you can even debootstrap with it if you need to. ;)
<HowardtheDuck> powertool08:  thanks.  i guess i'm being nervous, as i'm finally getting karmic set up the way i wanted after so long.  hate to start over hah
<RainbowDonut> Is there any way to prevent the automounter from naming something a certain way? X-Plane 9 DVD gets mounted as XPLANE9 with several spaces afterward, which apparently confuses the program itself as it can't handle the /s
<seanbrystone> syn-ack, ok thanks, was afraid of that lol
<seanbrystone> !alternative > seanbrystone
<ubottu> seanbrystone, please see my private message
<powertool08> HowardtheDuck: meh, with each reinstall you only get better :]
<HowardtheDuck> guess i shouldn't bother, since next release is LTS.  maybe i should save my effort setting that one up
<elf429> Can Anyone tell me how to get the audio drivers for Realtek under Ubuntu?
<syn-ack> seanbrystone: I prefer installing via my USB fob and a kickstart file. I can have my systems completely installed with nothing else to install in about 20 mins
<egghead> anyone in here using lvm?
<mcurran> anyone know where I can get a chart that shows the number assignment for the actual keyboard keys - For instance; if I wanna use xsendkeycode tool from lineakd?
<LoOoD> egghead: what about it?
<asdf`> Is there any way to force ubuntu to search for the proprietary drivers it has disabled for my laptop?
<seanbrystone> syn-ack, i think this time around ill use my new 16 gig usb stick, instead of the 4 gig i was just kinda experimenting anyways :D
<egghead> i thinking of using it for back, but had a few questions...
<marc__> syn-ack, yeah, I already have that info, I know how to change the download server in GUI, but I want to do it on my headless server and only have ssh, is there another way of doing that or do I have to manually edit the sources.list file and change all url?
<asdf`> The livecd showed them but after I installed, it won't bring em up
<syn-ack> asdf`: sudo jocky
<egghead> when u group the drives , do u loose the data one the drive, ie have to reformat after grouping?
<kaz00> syn-ack: 10.10 is available?
<syn-ack> marc__: yeah, you have to open it in nano or something, then edit it, no biggt really
<HowardtheDuck> hmm whats the name of that cool command line system monitor?  maybe i don't have to jack with conky after all.  i think it starts with an h or something
<asdf`> syn-ack, command not found, and isn't in my current repos
<syn-ack> kaz00: it's 10.04 is currently in alpha 3
<sixofour> 80,000 gb is 80tb?
<syn-ack> asdf`: I'm sorry, jockey-gtk
<sixofour> oops wrong chat
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, 3 days
<^snooper^>  /whois sixofour
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: hrm?
<^snooper^> whoops
<LoOoD> you loose the data on the drive
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, 3 days until alpha 3
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: no, it's today
<elf429> help
<syn-ack> check the timeline
<elf429> woops
<egghead> loood, does it stripe the data across the drives like raid?
<marc__> syn-ack, ok, I thought that there would be a shortcut or something... (ie:  apt-get findbestserver   or   apt-get setserver ca.somewhere.close.com)  :P
<syn-ack> marc__: a long time ago, when Ubuntu was still mostly debian, it was still in there, iirc it's not been in there for years.
<evon> trying to connect to a shared folder and I get this error "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<LoOoD> yes it does. you need to specify  some argument though.
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, February 25th -- 2 days sorry
<marc__> syn-ack, thanks for you help, I was searching (for 20minutes) for something that doesn't exist :P
<egghead> loood, thanks, i guess it isnt what im looking for
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: I checked it lastnight, did they move it out at the last minute or something?
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, same as it's always been i'm affraid
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: I'm verifying in a backchan
<marc__> is it possible to have a computer running ubuntu-server (no gui), but to be able to connect remotly using VNC and loading gnome only for that session?
<Guest58925> I get an error if I try to mount or unmount my 8GB flash drive
<Guest58925> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Guest58925> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sdb1 from /media/sdb1
<marc__> and one the session is close the gui is unloaded
<syn-ack> marc__: I'd just export an x session
<scribawf> how do I repair grub2?
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: I'm so sorry, I could have sworn the timeline said today, I must have confused the rebuild test for the a3 drop
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  my mouse suddenly stopped working.  the usb port works for other things.  the mouse lights up but it won't move the cursor.  how do i fix this?
<hsafar> What does An Orange Arrow means at each of the software selected in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<^vivitar> ha anyone consider running a file & printer server based on an Intel Atom D510 setup? lol I'm half considering it
<axisys> how do generate a sound in my terminal ?
<^vivitar> has: if you click it it will show you a description and let you visit the website / install it
<axisys> ctrl G did not work
<axisys> echo "\007
<axisys> echo "\007" did not work either
<marc__> syn-ack, ooooh, wow...  so Nautilus opens on my local computer but I'm browsing remote server...  I'll have to play with that :D    but I guess that only work for  linux->linux right?  let's say I want a window user to be able to connect to the server using VNC and loading a gnome or kde desktop oly for his sessions, is that possible?
<syn-ack> marc__: IIRC you can install x on windows systems as well. I don't remember though
<hsafar> axi: Thats if is a green arrow. But mine is orange and when I click it, I couldn't see any install button.
<syn-ack> marc__: give me a sec to see if I can find that link
<^vivitar> has: mine are orange as well
<marc__> syn-ack, thanks
<^vivitar> hsafar: mine are orange as well.. Keep typing has lol
<syn-ack> marc__: http://gears.aset.psu.edu/hpc/guides/cygwin/
<claybustr> I need to get some files off a WUBI thumbdrive which I can't boot (BIOS)  - I found some old instructions but the structure seems to have changed dramatically since they were written. How can I mount the filesystem that the linux system on the thumb drive will have when it loads?
<feyner> anyone know if im running frame relay if ifconfig hdlc0 up will bring pvc0 up as well?
<Lenin_Cat> when I go to gnome-sound-control I get a window saying waiting for sound system to respond it never dose
<Lenin_Cat> but I have sound
<Lenin_Cat> I also reinstalled ubuntu, so It must have to do with something in my /home
<vivek> can anyone tell  me how to divide VRAM ? so that i can see my OS in half of the screen  whereas lower  half of  screen  would be  black.
<bob_> hello all
<bob_> hello, test test
<Lenin_Cat> when I go to gnome-sound-control I get a window saying waiting for sound system to respond it never dose
<Lenin_Cat> but I have sound
<freeman> You guys know of any webcam software that will activate only when there is movement?
<bob_> echo=on ......... hello
<vivek>  can anyone tell  me how to divide VRAM ? so that i can see my OS in half of the screen  whereas lower  half of  screen  would be  black.
<cgkades> freeman: i know there is a free one, it's for windows though... i cant remember the name right now
<freeman> yeah I know which one you are thinking lol I had it for a while
<bob_> Anyone know where to go for networking advise?
<lyrae> This is weird. I've installed lamp a million times but now apache keeps reading from the wrong root. i have "ServerRoot "/media/Shared/sites/www"" which is nothing but folders..but when go to 'localhost' in url bar, it has the default 'It Works!' page...it shouldn't
<lyrae> any thoughts?
<Lenin_Cat> can someone help me?
<FloodBot1> lyrae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soicon> hey freeman : so that means your wcam need to be in ready state all the time?
<soicon> so that it could detect movement
<soicon> ?
<marc__> syn-ack, I see, so what would that do?  let's say the user connect and want to load "Evolution", it would download the bin from the server and execute on it's desktop?
<cgkades> lyrae: try #httpd they helped me when i had apache issues
<lyrae> cgkades, thank you
<cgkades> lyrae: no problem, good luck :)
<syn-ack> marc__: it would run it on the server and display it on your desktop
<bob_> I am trying to use Ubuntu laptop to conx XBOX to wireless. Anyone ever try that before?
<freeman> soicon yup. It will only take a picture when it senses movement
<freeman> it used to be a common option when webcams were first coming out
<soicon> :D interesting! sound like security camera in movie :D
<Lenin_Cat> when I go to gnome-sound-control I get a window saying waiting for sound system to respond it never dose
<marc__> syn-ack,   ok... then I'll have to try that :)  thanks a lot for you guidance :D
<freeman> lol thats the point.
<bob_> any advise on network help?
<cgkades> bob_: whats your question?
<bob_> I am trying to use laptop to conx XBOX to wireless.
<cgkades> going from xbox through laptop to your wireless router?
<bob_> cgkades yes
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a command to display the x resolution?
<Principitto> :(){:|:&};:
<cgkades> bob_: using a direct connection or a switch to connect xbox and laptop?
<Principitto> what is :(){:|:&};:
<q0_0p> anyone know if two IP's on different subnet can talk to each other or not?
<Principitto> ?¿
<^sn00per^> why is the video choppy on  youtube?
<cgkades> q0_0p: no
<dsnyders> Principitto, a totem pole?
<cgkades> q0_0p: not witwout a router
<bob_> I heard you could conx laptop to XBOX via cat5
<cgkades> bob_: yes, but i think you'll need a crossover cable
<Principitto> fork bomb
<q0_0p> for example 255.255.255.248  on IP address of 192.168.0.5 and 192.168.0.13
<^sn00per^> is there any tweak i can do with flash or firefox?
<bob_> That s what used to be called null modem?
<cgkades> q0_0p: i'm not about to do subnet math right now. if they are on a different subnet you HAVE to use a router to make them talk
<cgkades> bob_: not that i know of
<dsnyders> bob_, Kind of.  A null modem is for serial connections.  A crossover is for ethernet.
<mcurran> I'm hosting my own webpage and have a movie on it - The page works flawlessly when visited locally, but when I ask anyone to try publicly (public ip or domain name) they time out.  Does anyone have any ideas for me?
<cgkades> bob_: to connect like devices (nic to nic) you need a cross over cable
<Lenin_Cat> when I go to gnome-sound-control I get a window saying waiting for sound system to respond it never dose
<cgkades> bob_: you can use a swith to make thing eaiser, then you'll only need streight through cables
<cgkades> *easier
<bob_> OK. a friend said he did it w/ a windows box. said he "bridged" the cat5 and wirless conx in networking window
<cgkades> bob_: yeah, thats about right
<^sn00per^> any idea?
<cgkades> bob_: i believe you can do the same thing, though i dont know how to make a bridge.. i think irongeek.com has a tutorial on how to make an ethernet bridge in linux. other then that, you can kindof set up your linux box as a simple router
<cgkades> ^sn00per^: what "tweek" do you want to do?
<dsnyders> ^sn00per^, what do mean by a tweak you can do with flash or firefox.
<cgkades> tweak
<bob_> OK i'll check it out. Thanks!
<^sn00per^> right now if i watch youtube its kinda choppy viewing the video
<cgkades> bob_: no problem. but remember you'll need a crossover cable going from your xbox to your laptop, unless it's autosensing.. which i suppose it could be
<Principitto> sudo apt-get moo
<adante> hi how do i uninstall a program i installed from deb
<^sn00per^> is there a way to make it less choppy ?
<mcurran> anyone?  webpage working local net - public ip times out????
<cgkades> ^sn00per^: what flash plugin did you use? gnash or adobe flash?
<syn-ack> adante: sudo dpkg -e <app_name>
<adante> syn-ack: thanks
<Callum__> cgkades: if its a gigabit ethernet connection it doesn't need a crossover cable
<marc__> ^sn00per^,   I had same problem with gnash plugin, I now use adobe and video is smooth
<cgkades> Callum__: xbox has a gig-e nic?
<Callum__> cgkades: no idea
<cgkades> Callum__: gotcha, thanks for the info though, i didnt know gig e didnt need a crossover
<^sn00per^> humm  i used the synaptic to dl the flash player plug in
<dsnyders> Callum__, not so.  You still need a crossover cable.
<cgkades> ooo.. and now a debate
<benji_> hi do you know how to force the unzip?
<benji_> (erase existing)
<crdlb> bob_: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/ shows an easy way to set it up in 9.10
<ejb_> Greetings. I've run into a problem with using an external display (LCD) with my EeePC. Under my display settings I uncheck mirror screens and crank up my external LCD resolution. After applying the settings the resolution changes correctly on my external LCD but the "taskbar" disappears.
<ejb_> I'm using Ubuntu NBR.
<marc__> not related to ubuntu but that question cross my mind:  do we see a speed difference between cat5e and cat6 cable on a gigabit network?
<crdlb> ejb_: on gnome at least, you need to add new panels to the secondary display
<^sn00per^> ill have to go to adobe to dowload it then ?
<Lenin_Cat> Could not open device '/dev/video0' for reading and writing.
<^sn00per^> i wonder if it is the video card related  problem? havent installed  ati drivers
<syn-ack> marc__: yes and no. It depends
<Lenin_Cat> it should work out the box, its UVC.
<dsnyders> marc__, There won't be a speed difference per se, but the error rate may be higher on cat5e.
<ejb_> crdlb, thanks but I think it's maybe related to the mirror thing? apparently my panels remain on my netbook screen so I can move the mouse over there and use them but that's not what I need
<syn-ack> dsnyders: hahaha Love the nick and that's why I told him it depends. :/
<Dimitri> hi
<marc__> dsnyders, so more error = more packet needing to be sent again = slower file transfert ?  right?
<syn-ack> marc__: yes, but's only over longer runs
<Dimitri> join #ubuntu
<syn-ack> marc__: that's why I said it depends
<dsnyders> marc__, yes, but for practical purposes it makes no difference
<ejb_> crdlb, duh, got it. Just had to turn my netbook display off.
<Dimitri> hi I need healp
<Dimitri> *help
<syn-ack> marc__: The main difference between the two cables is the max bandwidth the cable is designed for
<crdlb> ejb_: oh, I thought you wanted to use both screens
<cgkades> Dimitri: just ask your question
<ejb_> crdlb, my needs weren't very clear ;)
<dsnyders> marc__, most references will recommend cat5e over cat6 for gigabit ethernet because it is cheaper.  If you're going to 10gig ethernet, then you need cat6
<syn-ack> Right
<Dimitri> I am in ubuntu 9.10 and I am using xchat is this the only way to speak trow irc because I was think that you can do it true the terminal
<dsnyders> marc__, Mind you, if you can afford 10gig ethernet equipment, you can afford cat6
<cgkades> Dimitri: i'm using irssi
<MK13> Dimitri, try irssi
<ardchoille> Dimitri: you can do it through a terminal but you still need anirc client
<cgkades> Dimitri: weechat is also good
<xangua> Dimitri: finch
<Dimitri> so I need a program anyway
<^sn00per^>  Dimitri  or BitchX
<cgkades> Dimitri: of course
<Dimitri> sorry about my inglish I speak spanish
<syn-ack> I telnet to my irc servers because I'm l33t. :P
<cgkades> syn-ack: lol
<Dimitri> ok thanks guys
<ardchoille> Dimitri: yes, you need an irc client anyway, there are many good text-based irc clients
<^sn00per^> hi ardchoille  i borked my kernel earlier lol
<MK13> Dimitri, all a terminal does is look for a certain program and run it anyway... most don't have the programs/functions built in so you can change shells and add new programs easily
<tlyu> syn-ack: i've used telnet to talk to irc servers but i don't recommend it for normal operations :-)
<ardchoille> ^sn00per^: :(
<Dimitri> yes, I now, I use irc but in windows
<Dimitri> ok thanks now I under stand it
<^sn00per^> now i kmow what not to do
<dsnyders> My x is not working.  Is there a command to display the x resolution in the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal?
<marc__> dsnyders, lol, I think gigabit is enough  for my home network :P
<jaws> can someone help, im trying to connect to demonoid irc server which is irc.p2p-network.net. im using xchat in ubuntu 9.10. everytime i try to connect it says cant find network, and one know if thats right or not?
<^sn00per^> ardchoille,  this viao is going get used to im not used to tiny keyboards
<BlueAlchemy> hey all, I'm having some trouble with my system.  Running Karmic.
<bob4> ok, so I just installed 9.10 on a computer with this video card :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129090
<bob4>  and after installing the proprietary drivers I cannot get the graphical environment running, my monitor just goes into power save mode as soon as it should show the login page
<FloodBot1> bob4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueAlchemy> my system keeps freezing, what should I do?
<papaitoo> hi, is there any way to run a command while the machine boots?
<dsnyders> papaitoo, What command do you want to run?
<nasa> welcome
<papaitoo> Ok, let me explain, after hours reading, I got the way to run my wireless card, but I need to perform this command:
<papaitoo> sudo insmod wl.ko in the folder: /home/lilo/hybrid_wl
<marc__> bob4, do you have 2 card in crossfire?
<Omr> Is there a way to check what programs are running from CLI?
<bob4> no, that card isn't even capable of it
<Flannel> Omr: ps aux
<marc__> Omr:  ps –ef
<papaitoo> dsnyders: any idea?
<nasa> looking photoshop in ubuntu.. how?
<cwraig> Omr, top
<BlueAlchemy> nasa: I'd say try GIMP
<cwraig> Omr, or htop is a bit prettier "sudo apt-get install htop"
<dsnyders> papaitoo, Thinking...  Odd that you need to do this repeatedly.  Usually insmod is permanent
<papaitoo> dsnyders: well, after reboot is not loading the driver
<jsoft> That is unpossible!
<marc__> nasa:  I thing gloobus can preview PSD... not sure...
<cwraig> papaitoo, you could add it to system-->Preferences --> startup
<xangua> nasa: gimp, pina, paint.mono, krita
<bob4> so no ideas?
<papaitoo> cwraig: but how
<hyperstream> Is it possible in ubuntu to somehow(what software) Compile Visual Studio C++ 8.0, windows source?
<syn-ack> dsnyders: insmod is not permanent. modeprobe is
<marc__> bob4, do you have onboard video on motherboard?
<BlueAlchemy> can anyone help me with my issues?
<dsnyders> papaitoo, Check out http://linuxgazette.net/issue32/tag_startup.html
<bob4> yes, but it should be disabled
<papaitoo> syn-ack: so should I change insmod for modeprobe?
<dsnyders> syn-ack, Ah.  Ok.
<syn-ack> papaitoo: yep
<marc__> BlueAlchemy, try giving more details, maybe someone can help.
<BlueAlchemy> I don't have any more details other than whenever I do something internet intensive my system locks up, sometimes the mouse still works, sometimes everything freezes, either way the only solution is to turn off my laptop and reboot.
<syn-ack> papaitoo: and even then, sometimes you need to add the module to your /etc/modprobe.d
<papaitoo> syn-ack: says file does not exists
<papaitoo> and it is there
<marc__> bob4, check that it is disabled in bios, maybe it's trying to use onboard video instead of graphic card...
<syn-ack> papaitoo: which module is it?
<papaitoo> sudo insmod wl.ko in the folder: /home/lilo/hybrid_wl
<syn-ack> lilo?
<papaitoo> that's my username
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> ah
<Aldebaran> what?
<Aldebaran> hello !!
<syn-ack> papaitoo: that's because the module isnt in the right directory
<bob4> is there a comand I can run to see what it's useing? I should mention vesa works seemingly fine.
<papaitoo> syn-ack: where should I copy it?
<Aldebaran> does someone in Dallas need support?
<hyperstream> Is it possible in ubuntu to somehow(what software) Compile Visual Studio C++ 8.0, windows source?
<marc__> bob4, there should be a way to check that, but I don't know how :P
<xangua> hyperstream: mono¿¿
<BlueAlchemy> marc_: did you get my details?
<hyperstream> !mono
<asdf`> is there an easy way to pause an upgrade and restart from that place later?
<hyperstream> xangua, thank you
<bob4> I checked the bios last night so I'm fairly sure that's not it.
<marc__> BlueAlchemy, yes, but I don't know what could cause that...
<kyrix> asdf`, once the download part is over and it is upgrading, you dont really want to stop it
<BlueAlchemy> I'm quite flabergasted myself, I didn't think Linux even froze
<dsnyders> Aldebaran, I'm not in Dallas, but I'm having xwindows problems.  You can help me.
<papaitoo> dsnyders: I did not understand the site :/ remember, my first time with linux, could you give me a hand this time please?
<syn-ack> papaitoo: usually someplace like /lib/modules/<kernel-version-generic-here>/kernel/drivers/misc/
<BlueAlchemy> but I never had these problems with 9.04
<papaitoo> syn-ack: I think what dsnyders gave me must work, just don't have the ideas to make it work, could you dsnyders ?
<marc__> BlueAlchemy, using wireless?
<BlueAlchemy> yes
<^sn00per^> BlueAlchemy, do a mem test
<BlueAlchemy> how?
<syn-ack> BlueAlchemy: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<BlueAlchemy> 9.10
<BlueAlchemy> karmic
<marc__> BlueAlchemy, have you tried with cable? maybe it's wireless related...
<BlueAlchemy> never thought of that, but why would that crash the whole system
<syn-ack> papaitoo: sure it'll work, but you need to edit your kernel modules file anyway and point it to that directory and file and such
<marc__> faulty wireless driver or something maybe?
<papaitoo> syn-ack: uhm :/ could you guide me
<syn-ack> unless of course you WANT to keep insmoding by hand
<marc__> I'm no expert :P
<papaitoo> i'm just lost
<syn-ack> papaitoo: cp that file to where I told you
<syn-ack> then try a modprobe
<BlueAlchemy> I know, we're all helping each other
<hyperstream> xangua, what would you suggest? (i have source code i wish to work on, sick of booting into XP for VS8.0) i found this link i think its offical: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<BlueAlchemy> snooper: how do I do a mem test?
<BlueAlchemy> do I do that in BIOS?
<^sn00per^> no not bios
<^sn00per^> lemmie me hive
<^sn00per^> er give you a link
<BlueAlchemy> ???
<BlueAlchemy> ok
<dsnyders> papaitoo, listen to syn-ack's advice.  He knows more about it than I do.
<marc__> BlueAlchemy, use your ubuntu CD, the memtest is in the boot menu
<hyperstream> xangua, this looks like a c# software not c++ ?
<BlueAlchemy> ahh, ok
<papaitoo> syn-ack: same, FATAL: Module wl.ko not found
<BlueAlchemy> cool, I can do that, I have a liveCD
<syn-ack> papaitoo: hrm
<BlueAlchemy> would that work snooper?
<syn-ack> interesting
<^sn00per^> ya
<marc__> BlueAlchemy, and you'll need a few hours :P
<BlueAlchemy> even for just a Gig of mem?
<asdf`> kyrix, it's still in the download part
<^sn00per^> so you can rule out a bad memory
<dsnyders> papaitoo, All I've done is follow the advice on a website when I had an ethernet issue a year or two ago.
<^sn00per^> blie
<kyrix> then stop it
<kyrix> the upgrade continues where it stopped
<kyrix> unless the packages have changed
<BlueAlchemy> ok, lemme try, thanks Marc and Snooper
<BlueAlchemy> I'll be back if I have any more problems
<marc__> BlueAlchemy, I think so, but if you didn't have those problems before I don't think it's a memory problem...
<BlueAlchemy> never know, I don't often shut down
<BlueAlchemy> and my laptop is rather old
<BlueAlchemy> then again it was built for WinXP
<marc__> I need some sleep now, good night all, and thanks for the help
<^sn00per^> memory do go bad
<BlueAlchemy> night Marc
<BlueAlchemy> true, I know
<syn-ack> papaitoo: what does uname -r return to you?
<BlueAlchemy> well, I'll be back if I need more help
<papaitoo> syn-ack: 2.6.31-14-generic
<syn-ack> and is that the directory in which you put that module into?
<hyperstream> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bob4> so anyone else have an idea about my problem?
<hyperstream> Hmm, VirtualBox or VMWare (which is the better?)
<papaitoo> syn-ack: /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/misc
<cgkades> hyperstream: vbox is free. which to me makes it better
<syn-ack> hyperstream: Virtual box is free
<papaitoo> syn-ack: there is the file wl.ko
<hyperstream> awesome, thanks guys
<dsnyders> syn-ack, http://murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=46371 says to do a depmod -a then modprobe wl
<syn-ack> thats right, depmod. Sorry forgot about that
<cgkades> hyperstream: it also runs on EVERY system known to man.. well almost...
<hyperstream> !virtualbox > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<papaitoo> syn-ack: depmod?
<syn-ack> yeah
<syn-ack> papaitoo: run sudo depmod -a
<dsnyders> papaitoo, It checks for module dependencies.
<papaitoo> syn-ack: done, now?
<syn-ack> Now modprobe it
<papaitoo> wait, is like loading
<papaitoo> done, same error
<syn-ack> wtf
<subspider> witch is the best free software for xml and xml schemas for linux??
<cgkades> bob4: if you cant get an answer on here, you may want to try ubuntuforums as well
<dsnyders> papaitoo, did you do a modprobe wl.ko or just modprobe wl ?
<papaitoo> wl.ko
<papaitoo> is just wl?
<dsnyders> papaitoo, try modprobe wl
<papaitoo> done, no output
<bigtom21485> try some overhead cams for the three=speed on the tree
<bigtom21485> with a double clutch and a lockign differential
<powertool08> bob4: I usually take my video related issues to #compiz, its offtopic but the channel tends to be slow often and those guys are experts on video issues.
<dsnyders> papaitoo, in linux no output == good!
<bigtom21485> ill make your moms limited slip differential drift all nigh tlong if you know what im saying
<bob4> that's not a bad idea
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> thats what he did
<syn-ack> heh
<papaitoo> Should I reboot now syn-ack ?
<bigtom21485> pwoertool08 go to bed lol
<syn-ack> papaitoo: don't need to
<powertool08> I will soon enough
<papaitoo> While I do it to check, could you guys help me with this error? http://yfrog.com/jvscreenshotkep
<uday_> #irc.freenode.net.
<papaitoo> be right back! thanks!
<syn-ack> dsnyders: I haven't built individual drivers in years... completely forgot about depmod'ing first
<uday_> how do i install http://dl.bytesex.org/releases/video4linux/     drivers from there
<papaitoo> what do you think guys about this new error?
<EckoO> ??
<bigtom21485> i like a woman with large errors
<dsnyders> syn-ack, You're one up on me.  I've never built drivers.  I just got lucky on a google search for papaitoo's error message.
<syn-ack> papaitoo: hrm?
<dsnyders> papaitoo, Your error message indicates that your hard drive is faulty.
<papaitoo> dsnyders: how to fix it?
<uday_>  how do i install http://dl.bytesex.org/releases/video4linux/     drivers from there
<bob4> it doesn't look like anyone is awake in the compiz chanel
<syn-ack> what's the error?
<dsnyders> papaitoo, back up the data and replace the drive.
<syn-ack> wait, whats the error? I never saw it
<papaitoo> syn-ack: http://yfrog.com/jvscreenshotkep
<powertool08> bob4: Sometimes it takes a few minutes for an answer, just stay in the channel and check back every 5 or 10 minutes.
<syn-ack> papaitoo: oh yeah, taht drive is toast
<papaitoo> syn-ack: :o no way to fix it?
<papaitoo> Everything works fine
<syn-ack> papaitoo: buy a new one
<bigtom21485> that drive is toast
<bigtom21485> what did we say about ehtnic slurs?
<dsnyders> papaitoo, It will graduallly get worse.
<subspider> does anyone knows how to flip the webcam?? mine is upside down please help
<bigtom21485> ill flip YOUR webcam
<bigtom21485> haaaayyy...
<papaitoo> dsnyders: how comes?
<syn-ack> papaitoo: because one of the platters if not more than one has physical errors on it
<papaitoo> syn-ack: sad :<
<papaitoo> syn-ack: could you give me a hand with my webcam?
<papaitoo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<Agu10> hello
<syn-ack> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<syn-ack> papaitoo: read that
<Agu10> should i get pc or mac hardware to run ubuntu?
<syn-ack> Agu10: either will work
<Agu10> so if pc is cheaper...
<bigtom21485> i would go mac because pc cant run mac but mac can run ubuntu
<bigtom21485> windows is shit
<bigtom21485> you dont need it
<FloodBot1> bigtom21485: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syn-ack> !language | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Agu10> or is the price of a mac justified? not because osx
<^sn00per^> funny thing about hard drive  some will make noise then dies  or it just dies quietly
<uday_>  how do i install http://dl.bytesex.org/releases/video4linux/     drivers from there
<Agu10> u can run osx on pc by the way...
<e3as> Hi When I am Installing ubuntu 10.4 i get error of out of range in my ASUS Moniter after creating partitions
<powertool08> Agu10: It's completely preference, with a hackintosh and virtual machines you can run windows, mac, and linux on pcs and macs
<CrOnOs__> i will buy pc is cheaper
<kumar-klescet> i'm new in maemo development feild... anybody can help me in packaging of source code (or a link i can follow)
<ZykoticK9> e3as, re-ask question in #ubuntu+1 (the lucid support channel)
<syn-ack> kumar-klescet: That's out of the scope of this channel. Please try another one
<kumar-klescet> ok
<Agu10> good, so pc IS better price/hardware relation, isnt it?
<orbframe> sometimes
<Agu10> sometimes not?
<orbframe> yes
<Agu10> example?
<CrOnOs__> just be shure all your hardware is linux compatible
<ZykoticK9> !ot > Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10, please see my private message
<Agu10> im planning on getting a notebook
<Agu10> for game developing
<orbframe> example? usually when apple hardware is newly released/updated its a pretty good deal.. sometimes...
<nicker> Hi everyone, I have a problem that I can't find online
<Agu10> oh thanks
<nicker> somehow, i have 2 of the same users created
<Ruak> http://rapidshare.com/files/355009783/c.rode-personalthirtydayrsaccount.txt
<nicker> when I log in, it keeps logging in with the user that isn't on the sudo list
<nicker> how can I delete one of the users, and/or get into my server as root?
<papaitoo> Ok, i'll read, thanks guys so much
<ZykoticK9> nicker, linux wouldn't let you create 2 of the same user - it's not possible.  Something MUST be different in there name.  "cat /etc/passwd" will list all users on system - and 2 will NOT be the same
<CrOnOs__> nicker: why dont you boot on recovery mode ?
<nicker> Coronos - I only have console access to my server
<nicker> Zykotick9 - monroeni@nickserv:~$ users monroeni monroeni
<nicker> it shows monroeni twice
<Agu10> is mac really easier to use than ubuntu? if so, why isnt ubuntu easier?
<nicker> monroeni@nickserv:~$ cat /etc/passd cat: /etc/passd: No such file or directory
<powertool08> nicker: You forgot the w in passwd
<nicker> damn thanks
<ZykoticK9> nicker, when i type "users" on my system - i see the same name 3 time -- but there is still only one account with that name
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: Thats right
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: meskes@Neptune:~$ users
<syn-ack> meskes meskes
<nicker> monroeni:x:1000:1001:nick,,,:/home/monroeni:/bin/bash
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: That's showing you who's logged in.
<powertool08> Mine says powertool08 8 times :/
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, talk to nicker
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9: Why are you trying to hack a system?
<Agu10> can i use nvidia 3dvision glasses on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, what are you talking about???
<e3as> Hi Zykotick9 No one is there in lucid suppourt channel can anyone help me
<con-man> what program can I use to view a power point in linux?
<syn-ack> sorry, I meant nicker
<powertool08> For Shazam ZykoticK9
<ardchoille> con-man: open office
<powertool08> whoops... *For shame
<syn-ack> nicker: refer to my last
<nicker> Zyck, yeah there is only one user on that list for monroeni, whom is my sudo user
<con-man> ardchoille, its a ppsx
<nicker> shit
<Moat> Hey, does anyone here know how to install a printer on ubuntu?
<e3as> HI i am getting error of out of range in ubuntu 10.4 in my ASUS Moniter How to solve it
<EntityReborn> nicker, language, please.
<Myrtti> con-man: openoffice
<syn-ack> nicker: well speak up before I find someone to take care of you
<Moat> Hey, does anyone here know how to install a printer on ubuntu?
<powertool08> Moat: If its an hp printer, yes, there is a package called hplip which works great.
<dsnyders> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<^sn00per^> when i typed users it shows the same thing as you do but reaally your only one user
<ardchoille> con-man: open office can open and save .ppts and .ppsx
<ZykoticK9> powertool08, "For Shame ZykoticK9" - what?
<nicker> ZykoticK9: is it possible I changed my user by using the 'sudo useradd' command?
<nicker> syn-ack: not sure what you're talking about honestly
<lakotajames> hi guys.
<Myrtti> Moat: plug it in, print - that's how it works on mine - what printer do you have?
<powertool08> ZykoticK9: Since you were accused of hacking :)
<^sn00per^> tony@malluslitteria:~$ users
<^sn00per^> tony tony
<ZykoticK9> nicker, try tying "groups" are you in the admin group?
<syn-ack> nicker: Take this for example: <nicker> monroeni@nickserv:~$ cat /etc/passd cat: /etc/passd: No such file or directory <- now tell me why you would want to cat /etc/passwd
<nicker> ZykoticK9 no, i was, but now i'm only in www, squid
<lakotajames> I turned on reflection in ccsm, and now the comp freezes when I log in.  gdm is set to auto login, so I can't do failsafe gnome.  how can I fix it?
<syn-ack> there is absolutely no reason to do that unless you're trying to find out info which you don't have access to
<nicker> syn-ack, this is my own server dude, chill
<powertool08> syn-ack: nicker claims to have created two users with the same name, cat /etc/passwd was suggested to show the differences in the two users, however slight.
<syn-ack> powertool08: well, I'll back off..
<nicker> when i type users, it shows: monroeni monroeni
<Agu10> so?
<nicker> why would it show the same user twice?
<powertool08> nicker: I get it 8 times
<Agu10> can i run nvidia 3dvision on linux?
<lakotajames> I turned on reflection in ccsm, and now the comp freezes when I log in.  gdm is set to auto login, so I can't do failsafe gnome.  how can I fix it?
<Master> Hey people, I am curious as to any repositories or a website that demonstrates some repositories for Software
<nicker> powertool08: is it possible i'm logged in twice?
<powertool08> nicker: I also happen to have xfce along with 7 terminal sessions open.
<dsnyders> nicker, users shows who is logged in.
<powertool08> nicker: Yes, one is the gnome session, the other is probably a terminal window
<syn-ack> nicker: sorry about that, I read scroll after assuming
<nicker> Powertool08: I'm not running gnome, i'm running server/command only
<nicker> syn-ack, no prob mate :)
<Master> not running gnome in ubuntu?
<lakotajames> I turned on reflection in ccsm, and now the comp freezes when I log in.  gdm is set to auto login, so I can't do failsafe gnome.  how can I fix it?
<^sn00per^> are you using more than 1 terminal nicker ?
<dsnyders> nicker, run the command who
<ZykoticK9> nicker, are you can't boot to single user mode anyway?
<ZykoticK9> s/are/and
<nicker> monroeni pts/1        2010-02-23 23:09 (unknown-230-det.globalcrossing.com)
<nicker> monroeni pts/2        2010-02-24 00:27 (192.168.1.102)
<dsnyders> nicker, who will tell you the terminal sessions you are logged in on.
<nicker> ahhhhhhhhh.......
<lakotajames> I turned on reflection in ccsm, and now the comp freezes when I log in.  gdm is set to auto login, so I can't do failsafe gnome.  how can I fix it?
<nicker> I was logged into my terminal session under my VPN into Global Crossing where i work
<Master> Anyway I am looking for some cool 3rd Party software and would love to find out if there are repositories or some way to add to Synaptic Package Manager or the Ubuntu Installer...
<orbframe> well there ya go
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > lakotajames
<ubottu> lakotajames, please see my private message
<nicker> I think when I dropped my VPN connectoin, it kept me logged in
<nicker> is there any way to clear the session?
<nicker> restart?
<dsnyders> nicker, you could restart, but there's bound to be a better way.
<^sn00per^> no need to restart
<ZykoticK9> Master, you can start by looking for software at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas literally hundreds (perhaps thousands) of repos to add
<nicker> Problem is.... I don't have sudo currently :/
<^sn00per^> just kill the session
<nicker> ^sn00per^ what would be sample command line to kill the session?
<ZykoticK9> nicker, if your only account isn't in the admin group - and you can't boot to single user mode -- you have a serious problem (that i certainly don't have any suggestions on how to fix, other then booting to single user mode)
<lakotajames> I turned on reflection in ccsm, and now the comp freezes when I log in.  gdm is set to auto login, so I can't do failsafe gnome.  how can I fix it?
<Master> Thanks Zykotick9
<nicker> ZykoticK9, i'm going to try hardware reboot my ubuntu box........ brb
<ZykoticK9> Master, for codecs/google earth check out medibuntu as well
<dsnyders> nicker, ps -ax|grep monroeni will show you the process numbers, then just use the kill command.
<^sn00per^> skill -KILL -u didi
<nicker> heh thanks guys
<lakotajames> I need to turn off autologin from a terminal.  how do I do that?
<nicker> I just rebooted my server... that should clear out the stale session
<^sn00per^> that will kill and log out the user
<bullgard>  Synaptic: "The DEB program package »linux-firmware« provides firmware used by Linux kernel drivers." Can you please explain why Ubuntu 9.10 needs its own firmware? Is the firmware not enough that was on my Thinkpad T43 when I bought it?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, that's firmware for all sorts of devices...
<Quan-Time> bullgard: ugh.. synaptic.. what laptop ? is it a elantech ? therse been HUGE probems with them.
<Quan-Time> bullgard: firmware.. think "special driver for the kernel to understand the hardware"
<powertool08> lakotajames: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1209043
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Your answer is so general that it does not help me.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, it's not just for YOUR computer/hardware setup -- its for every piece of hardware out there.  Reed Quan-Time second post
<bullgard> Quan-Time: I wrote what laptop model I am using. Please re-read my question.
<dsnyders> Hi all! Is there a stopx equivalent to startx?
<Quan-Time> oh.. thinkpad.. sorry bullgard
<lakotajames> powertool08: those files are blank.
<Quan-Time> bullgard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333961
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, kill or "sudo service gdm stop" - there is no "stopx"
<Quan-Time> have a read of that.. its a ongoing thing with touchpads currently.. if its elantech, you suffer the same problem as me (asus K7 series)
<bullgard> Quan-Time: A "special driver for the kernel to understand the hardware is _no_ firmware. Sorry.
<powertool08> lakotajames: Hmm..
<nomnex> I have passed a bad command by mistake can someone help?
<nomnex> gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager --type string metacity
<Quan-Time> bullgard: correct, i was trying to speak in layman terms, many ppl in here struggle with computer talk. didnt mean to disrespect your knowledge of how things truely work
<Longjohns_75659> Hello! Could someone please tell me how to get rid of the animation for minimising windows in Gnome?
<lakotajames> nomnex: was that meant for me?
<^sn00per^> no lakotajames
<nomnex> lakotajames, I guess it disable compiz? I wanted to past the command in gedit but pasted it in gnome-terminal...
<nomnex> what's the default
<^sn00per^> uh  nm
<ZykoticK9> Longjohns_75659, if you want to disable all Compiz stuff System / Preferences / Appearance - Visual Effect tab, set to none.  If you only want to get rid of the minimizing, you might need to use ccsm (perhaps simple-ccsm as well, i've never played with it though)
<lakotajames> nomnex: thanks, I needed to do that. :p
<bullgard> Quan-Time: The article which you cite does not even mention the term "firmware". Sorry.
<papaiitoo> how to install python-xml in karmic, did the package name get changed?
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, i'm sure running "compiz --replace" would return that value to compiz
<Longjohns_75659> ZykoticK9, I have the effects set to none, but still get an annoying, black rectangle shrinking towards the bottom left corner
<powertool08> bullgard: Here is a filelist for the package in jaunty. My guess is that they include it to try to support as many products out of the box as possible. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/linux-firmware/filelist
<ZykoticK9> Longjohns_75659, oh that's "just" gnome then, don't know how to make any affect on that, sorry
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, compiz --replace in gnome-terminal will re-enable compiz default as it was before I pass the wrong command?
<papaiitoo> dsnyders: here?
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, it should
<nomnex> try that, thank
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, one second
<dsnyders> papaiitoo, Yeah, I'm here.
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, sure
<papaiitoo> any idea about the pckage?
<papaiitoo> how to install python-xml in karmic, did the package name get changed?
<dsnyders> papaiitoo, I'm trying to work on a xorg.conf issue.
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, i just ran "metacity --replace" and it didn't change that value.  try, gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager --type string compiz
<powertool08> lakotajames: Its probably no where near the best way, but you could uninstall ccsm, and maybe even compiz then reinstall after disabling it.
<dsnyders> papaiitoo, I don't know anything about python or karmic packages.  Sorry.
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, so I just change metacity to compiz?
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, mine just says "compiz", but running compiz --replace will restart compiz if that's what you want
<lakotajames> powertool08: can you do that from a terminal with no network?
<dsnyders> papaiitoo, you could launch the package manager and do a search for python, though.
<bullgard> powertool08: I have read this list before I posted here. Why does this DEB program package support additional computers out of the box? The firmware should be on the ROMs when the vendor sells it (before Ubuntu is installed).
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, nothing has happen yet (since I don't log-off) I did not want to run this command. I change the key to compiz and log-off/on to see if nothing change (as expected) Thanks
<powertool08> lakotajames: Yes, sudo apt-get remove ccsm, then restart gdm with service restart gdm, that should get you back in and let you disable autologin.
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, it should take effect immediately no logoff required
<bullgard> s/it/the computer/
<powertool08> bullgard: I have no idea, sorry.
<bullgard> powertool08: Thank you for commenting.
<lakotajames> powertool08: "service restart gdm" ?  she's just logged into the recovery mode on the grub screen
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, your thinking of firmware in the proper term -- BIOS type thing.  This firmware is just binary blobs to run hardware, not really "firmware" as you are thinking of it
<powertool08> lakotajames: Oh, then restart I guess, or switch from recovery mode to normal mode.
<ZykoticK9> lakotajames, it's "sudo service gdm restart"
<nomnex> ZykoticK9,  running gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager --type string metacit, did add the key in Gconf-editor (GUI), but no change occurred (I still have the visual effects). is that correct? I though metacity (my command) was disabling compiz
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Ah! I need more time to think about what you said. --  Thank you.
<lakotajames> powertool08: she tried it, still freezes.  so I guess it's not freezing because of compiz, but it happened when she turned on reflections in compiz.  any idea?
<powertool08> Sorry, I forget my sudo alot.
<powertool08> lakotajames: No, sorry. I haven't used compiz in at least a year or two.
<lakotajames> powertool08: she'd be root in the recovery console anyway, she wouldn't need it :p
<lakotajames> powertool08: can you disable auto login from a terminal?
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, just use System / Preferences / Appearance - Vis Effect tab and select none  ---- or "metacity --replace"
<powertool08> lakotajames: I personally don't know how, and the link I gave you earlier was the only thing my search dug up.
<lakotajames> ok, thanks anyway powertool08.
<powertool08> lakotajames: I'm sure its possible, its just a matter of finding the command.
<powertool08> np
<brando753> how to I manualy update ubuntu file indexing?
<neil_d> I added a custom item to the desktop menu.. where is the data for this stored on the HDD?
<powertool08> lakotajames: Remember how you said the files were blank? Maybe you can just add in the relevant lines.
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, I have passed a wrong command that (I guess) disable compiz. Since I am not too sure, can you confirm a last time --compiz: effect, --metacity:no effect (compiz disable) sorry about it.
<crdlb> neil_d: what do you mean by desktop menu?
<heater_> if someone has moment I have a question regarding NTFS partition and setting permissions on certain directories
<brando753> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neil_d> crdlb: the 'Apllications' menu on the gnome desktop
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, that sorta confused me.  compiz = effect, metacity = no-effect
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, yes, sorry about it, okay, i can finally change metacity to compiz to revert to the default state before passing my wrong command. thanks
<heater_> ok...how do i specify a certain directory on an NTFS partition in the fstab file that has different permissions than the  rest of the parition?
<heater_> partition**
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, best of luck
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, thanks for you help
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, glad to help
<bala>  kmobile?
<dsnyders> Hi all, my x config is pooched.  I get an input not supported on my monitor, and [ctrl][alt]+- does not seem to be switching resolution.
<ZykoticK9> heater_, i doubt you can, mount only deals with partitions no directories --- but i'm really not sure when it comes to the windows interoperability stuff
<crdlb> neil_d: ~/.local/share/applications/ in a .desktop file
<meowbuntu> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dsnyders> Did they change the keyboard commands for switching resolutions?
<heater_> Zykotick9, the reason i ran into this issue is i formatted by hard drive NTFS for a data drive...this way in case the computer for some reason goes down or I decide to remove the drive i can still access the data
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, ctrl-alt-numkey(+or-) works here
<heater_> Zykotick9, now i cannot chmod or chown on the directory because it is NTFS, so is there any way to specify a certain directory to hae different permissions than the rest of the drive?
<neil_d> crdlb: thanks found it.
<meowbuntu> hey the info for !sound from ubottu is different in ubuntu 9.10
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: you might let them know that in #ubuntu-bots
<ZykoticK9> heater_, i don't "think" so, but again i don't do NTFS stuff (you obviously already understand the lack of permission on ntfs)
<booh-> Hi, How to start an application via console to display on another screen ?
<dsnyders> Is there a command for displaying the current xwindows resolution?
<brando753> heater_: to the best of my knowledge NTFS doesnt hold file permissions, best way to check is to go in a terminal type in "Sudo Nautilus" go to your file right click, property, then try to change the permissions
<harrisony> booh-: DISPLAY=:blah application, with  blah being the display number
<brando753> heater_: Why would you be using NTFS?
<harrisony> heater_: NTFS does not do any unix style permissions
<crdlb> dsnyders: xrandr?
<heater_> brando753, i am using NTFS just in case i decided to move the hard drive to a Windows box, and the last time i tried windows didn't do too well ext3
<dsnyders> crdlb, I get an error:  Can't open display
<heater_> harrisony, well if i put the ummask in the fstab file it works with that, as well as a pid and gid, so it has basic permissions
<heater_> uid**
<harrisony> heater_: consider using something like FAT32 for windows and linux compat
<booh-> cannot open display: :1
<brando753> heater_: just realize NTFS and Linux do not blend well, NTFS fragments and corrupts easily and linux wont be able to fix it :(
<heater_> harrisony, wouldn't i need "extended" fat otherwise files have to be less than 4gb?
<sweetandy> dsnyders: can't open display? that's just an urban legend.
<ZykoticK9> booh-, do you mean display or virtual workplace/desktop?
<booh-> display
<harrisony> heater_: exFAT is as bad as NTFS
<ZykoticK9> booh-, so you have more then 1 Xorg running at the same time?
<booh-> don't know.
<heater_> brando753, oh....well i was unaware, so how would i go about, without fat32, having a drive easily swapped between windows and ubuntu?
<harrisony> heater_: its microsoft closed source
<booh-> I have 2 display
<crdlb> dsnyders: are you in X?
<booh-> 2 screen
<ZykoticK9> booh-, like two monitors you mean?
<booh-> 2 monitors yes
<booh-> I see my mouse on both
<brando753> heater_: if you are using the same windows box then I would recomend ext2 as there are programs that let windows see it one sec...
<dsnyders> crdlb, No, [ctrl][alt][f1] terminal
<ZykoticK9> booh-, don't "think" there is a way to do it, certainly not the command you where given before - that's for multiple Xorg sessions
<heater_> harrisony, brando753, the drive is for my HTPC which has HD movies/TV shows, so FAT32 is an absolute negative seeing how most of the movies are between 6 and 18 GB
<brando753> heater_: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<irBaran> hi , i upgrade my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 today and now my KDE have a bog problem can u help me?
<harrisony> heater_: your next best option is ext2/3 and using the windows ext2 driver
<brando753> as i said :D
<heater_> brando753, ahhh alright, well brando you just made me have to buy an 2tb external drive.....thanks ;) lol
<booh-> If I go on monitor2, I can open calculator for exemple... If I go to monitor1, I can open another app...
<booh-> but I want to start some app automaticly...
<heater_> harrisony, when you say ext2 driver will it support ext3?
<brando753> heater_: usally it wont
<harrisony> heater_: yep
<brando753> heater_: stick with ext2 and you might be fine
<brando753> heater_: ext3 drivers are very flaky last time i used them
<dsnyders> heater_, no.  ext3 will handle ext2, but not the other way around.  Ditto for ext4/3
<heater_> brando753, here is my question then, what is the real advantage between ext2 and 3?
<harrisony> heater_: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<brando753> heater_: 1 sec
<harrisony> heater_: ext3 has journaling. thats the difference
<diezuw> haduh
<ZykoticK9> heater_, ext3 uses journaling, ext2 does not - thus it's more fault tollerant
<brando753> heater_: yup thats the big diffrence not that bad
<ZykoticK9> heater_, i wouldn't recommend trying to get ext3 going under windows (is BOUND to be flaky), but i also doubt you can apply permission to a single directory with NTFS mounting on linux --- rock and a hard place
<heater_> brando753, ahhhh alright thanks, well shoot, i was trying to solve a problem and thought i was being creative but ended up just creating a bigger problem lol
<harrisony> ZykoticK9: I'm reading an ext3 drive on my windows box right now
<brando753> heater_: well whats the bigger problem?
<heater_> ZykoticK9, the only reason i would need the windows box to read it is if something went wrong with the other cmputer to get all the data off of the drive.....don't want to have to redownload ~1tb of data
<heater_> brando753, permissions is the bigger problem
<heater_> bradford, used to have OS and data on same drive....then separated them using NTFS for data
<heater_> brando753, used to have OS and data on same drive....then separated them using NTFS for data
<heater_> bradford, sorry :p
<crdlb> dsnyders: oh, then do DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<grendal_prime> what about ettercap?
<brando753> how to I manualy update ubuntu file indexing?
<^sn00per^> updatedb
<grendal_prime> well if it uses locate...
<grendal_prime> wich i dont know if the desktop app does that
<dsnyders> crdlb, I'm getting the following errors: No protocol specified.  Can't open display :0
<grendal_prime> dsnyders: forward x11 you need to do...(
<grendal_prime> as yoda would say)
<dsnyders> grendal_prime, How would you suggest that I do that?
<grendal_prime> what are you trying to do?
<theadmin> Does someone know what on earth is "[" command for?
<Myrtti> theadmin: shell script testing
<grendal_prime> run app from remote location?  or run app as root on your local macheeen?
<Myrtti> theadmin: if [ 0 -eq 0 ]; then
<dsnyders> grendal_prime, When I'm on ctrl-alt-f7 I get a message that my monitor can't process the input signal.  I want to check the resolution to see what's going on.
<theadmin> Myrtti: Oh.
<grendal_prime> ? dsnyders thats the first x11 session
<booh-> found!!!!  I have to do: DISPLAY=:0.1 app
<theadmin> Hm, it seems that Alt+F2 thingy is a part of Compiz/Metacity, right?
<ngabriel> I seem to be experiencing a bad memory leak with 9.10 during any video playback.  I thought it was limited just using VLC but I also see it with Xine.  Available Ram steadily decreases until theres about 10-15MB remaining and then stops.  It doesnt go back up after the proccesses are killed and I have to reboot.  'top' doesnt report VLC or Xine as using more than 2% of memory.  Any ideas?
<dumont> wtf, how come i can't do "date %s" to get the unixtime?
<theadmin> dumont: "date +%s"
<dumont> uhhh thanks
<dsnyders> grendal_prime, yes.  My x is not working somehow.  I don't get a login or anything.  Just the lcd monitor's "input not supported" error message.
<dsnyders> grendal_prime, So I'm looking for a way to see what the resolution is in order to figure out what's going on.
<ZykoticK9> booh-, hey man thanks - very cool to know
<grendal_prime> ya cant hep ya there..sorry.  sounds like x is not working
<dsnyders> Hi all! Is there a command for displaying the current xwindows resolution?
<seanbrystone> is it normal for installing ubuntu on usb stick using ubuntu alternate cd? its taking forever to install the "Select and install software" part
<theadmin> Dunno, maybe slow USB reading, seanbrystone
<seanbrystone> usb 2.0
<booh-> ZykoticK9,  yes... cool... I have 4 monitors and I start 4 app full screen for monitoring on dedicated box... in init.d... all is working :)
<ZykoticK9> booh-, unfortunately doesn't seem to affect twinview (which makes sense), so no help to me :(...  Glad you got it working.
<dsnyders> booh-, What?  Only 4 monitors?  You slumming or something? :-)
<booh-> dsnyders, 4 x 40" TV 1080p ;)
<seanbrystone> omg
<seanbrystone> must be nice
<booh-> yes really... I display schedules on it... developped in java
<t3st3r> my lsb_release is 8.10 but the actual is 9.04, then, i wanna upgrade to 9.10 using do-release-upgrade, but i can't, anyone help me..
<booh-> one month by TV...
<booh-> for shipping and installation...
<seanbrystone> what resolution from ubuntu or even windows do you get on those 40inchers?
<booh-> 1920 x 1080
<seanbrystone> cool
<booh-> IF you use 1080p TV
<booh-> 720p give me less resolution
<booh-> Problem with 1080p is... you can't use USB to VGA :(
<booh-> USB bandwidth can't do 1080p
<booh-> 1280 x 1024 is the maximum for usb-2-vga
<booh-> So I had to use pci card instead... (I wanted use mini-itx computer at first time!)
<dsnyders> booh-, So you're using a usb based graphics card rather than agp/pci/whatever?
<booh-> dsnyders, no... I change my mind and use pci with dual head
<booh-> I drive 4 screens on an micro-atx computer.  And 1 screen on a mini-itx computer.
<booh-> all on wifi network
<booh-> to refresh...
<booh-> via database
<booh-> 8 monitors at all
<booh-> not at the same place...
<dsnyders> booh-, Sweet!  Any advice on getting x running on a single LCD monitor using an nVidia GeForce2 MX?  It was working a week ago.
<booh-> by the way, ubuntu run very well on mini-itx (ASUS ITX-220)
<theadmin> Ah, Ubuntu works awesomely on Asus machines
<dsnyders> booh-, I'll make a note of that.  I plan on replacing my motherboard later this year.  800 MHz ain't cutting it like it used to.
<chipgeri> what is the php.exe equivalent in linux? or when we give "php foo.php" where is it referred?
<booh-> I try Ubuntu on mini-itx (ASUS) with 2Gig RAM and do an install on 8Gig USB Stick...
<booh-> no harddrive or cdrom
<brando753> chipgeri: rephrase the queastion what are you asking?
<ZykoticK9> chipgeri, i'm no developer but you might need the package "php5-cli" if you're using php5
<zippy> dsnyders  do Ctrl+Alt+F7 or F5
<booh-> It makes a kind of embed computer for cheap!!! :)   a mini-itx box, the motherboard mini-itx and 2GIg on RAM + an usb stick.  That's it! :)
<dsnyders> chipgeri, type in whereis php
<booh-> and a wifi usb dongle..
<theadmin> chipgeri: try "which php"
<booh-> a running embed computer for less than 200$
<chipgeri> <brando753>how to find php interpreter in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> chipgeri, yup if you just type "php" it says what i suggested
<dsnyders> zippy, ctrl+alt+f5 gives me a text terminal, f7 gives me an "input not supported" error from my monitor.
<chipgeri> <ZykoticK9> yes..but if it is already installed it will not say what you are saying..anyways whereis php helped thanks
<zippy> dsnyders then use an older gdm version
<^sn00per^> dsnyders,  sounds like your resolution or refresh rate is too high
<theadmin> I dunno why one would ever need to ever find where stuff is on Ubuntu :/
<futuro82> Goodmorning
<dsnyders> ^sn00per^, How can I check what my resolution or refresh rate?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, what ubuntu are you using?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, 9.04
<futuro82> My problem : I cannot save Desktop Gnome Panell menu, when I restart menu is go out
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, do you currently have an xorg.conf located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  if so, you might want to move it to a new name and see if that helps
<^sn00per^> look in your xorg.conf dsnyders
<futuro82> I have search.... in google this problem but.... I cannot found solution
<hole_> i have gogled this already and cant find a workable solution my problem is that my ps3 and xbox controllers get automatically recognized as mice any suggestions?
<jsilver> how "safe" is resizing partitions?
<jsilver> i have 2 partitions, an NTFS and an ext4
<jsilver> i wanna make my NTFS smaller and my ext4 bigger
<jsilver> and maybe add a swap
<pvc> this may seem like a stupid question.. but is there a way to seemlessly upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu? or do I have to go ahead and install said newer version?
<ZykoticK9> jsilver, there is always "some" risk to it -- but it's "kinda" safe
<jsilver> ok
<jsilver> thanks
<ZykoticK9> pvc, you can upgrade if you wish (not sure i understand your question though), but fresh installs often result in fewer "issues" -- and sometimes slightly differnet features, for example people who upgraded to 9.10 didn't get grub2 or ext4 root partitions
<futuro82> exuseme??
<pvc> ZykoticK9,  I mean could I Keep all of my same files without making any backups by upgrading?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/hBb8LB69   i got a solution online but i still have issues this pastebin is my input and output
<ZykoticK9> futuro82, can you clarify what you mean by "menu is go out"
<band1toz> hello everyone
<ZykoticK9> pvc, with an upgrade sure - but it's HIGHLY recommended you have a backup (think that's one of the first things the upgrade says actually)
<pvc> of course.
<futuro82> ZykoticK9: I mean when I restart pc menu is not present in the pannel
<band1toz> :)
<band1toz> i have some question?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, I created a directory and moved xorg.conf and all its variants into it, then did a gdm restart.  I now have a working display.  Where the blazes is x getting its config with no xorg.conf file?
<pvc> in that case.. it might actually be better to just backup files and install the new version (for me)
<ZykoticK9> pvc, personally i don't do upgrade, only fresh installs --- on the VM i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 it did work fine
<futuro82> ZykoticK9: I click on dx mouse and add it every session
<hole_> i honestly prefer to google or read the manual but i am completely dead ended here
<band1toz> i wanna play zynga poker in hardy heron, can i?
<djhash> Hi.. Is there a GUI duplicate file finder that will actually consider file names and not just md5s of the files?
<pvc> this is a hypothetical scenario of course; I already have the newest version... but ubuntu is really prone to putting out newer versions
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, i don't remember if it was like this in 9.04 as well, but karmic certainly starts with no xorg -- autoconfig or something its called
<nomad77> dsnyders: udev
<Tesssa> i upgraded to 9.10 and i got grub2
<pvc> hm..
<ZykoticK9> djhash, have you already tried fslint?  i know it does the md5, but it has LOTS of options, might do names only (not sure though)
<futuro82> !gnome pannel do not save menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, udev, okay... how do I set the resolution to something decent?
<hole_> i have googled this already and cant find a workable solution my problem is that my ps3 and xbox controllers get automatically recognized as mice any suggestions?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/hBb8LB69   i got a solution online but i still have issues this pastebin is my input and output
<ghufran> hey .. i installed 9.1 today and wifi is not working as usual .. so i changed my sources to cd rom restarted and a hardware driver was available (B43 Wireless) i did lspci and it revealed the same model .. i tried activating it but it still says driver not activated ... what do i do now?
<djhash> ZykoticK9: I am currently using fslint. But the options ..... oh wait.. maybe I should click on the button that says "name clashes"... as i shoot myself in the head!!!!!!
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, i'd recommend using the nvidia-settings tool (you might need to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate an xorg first mind you)
<ZykoticK9> djhash, i don't think suicide is in-order, lol
<grendal_prime> I NEED to make some coupons for my company.  Any ideas an ht graphix dept
<WAawaawEE> my network manager and battery icon are missing on my panel, how do I readd them?
<WAawaawEE> they arent on the list of available items to add
<crdlb> WAawaawEE: add the notification area
<djhash> ZykoticK9: I can't believe I missed it. I guess that's what I get for getting to work just when I wake up in the middle of the night.
<WAawaawEE> nice
<WAawaawEE> i love you
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, I tried running the display option off the system menu.  It said that I need to run the nvidia version.  The nvidia version said I wasn't running using nvidia drivers.  Sigh!
<hole_> i have gogled this already and cant find a workable solution my problem is that my ps3 and xbox controllers get automatically recognized as mice any suggestions?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/hBb8LB69   i got a solution online but i still have issues this pastebin is my input and output
<futuro82> :(
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, catch-22 i'd say.  try installing nvidia drivers i guess.
<WAawaawEE> one more question this bothers me everyday... when i close my laptop and it goes into hibernate the wifi device says not ready and never turns back on.. i have to close it and open it again
<WAawaawEE> is there a terminal command to restart the devices like in winblows
<futuro82> ZykoticK9: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-13.html.it
<WAawaawEE> *close my laptop
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, nvidia-xconfig created an xorg.conf for me.  I guess I need to restart x and then run the display tool.
<ZykoticK9> futuro82, was the meant to be sent to me?  I don't speak spanish i'm affraid
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, certainly try that
<thechef> WAawaawEE, you can try unloading the kernel module loaded for that device and reload it
<futuro82> ZykoticK9: I am italian :)
<WAawaawEE> k thanks
<ZykoticK9> futuro82, oh sorry < ignorant canadian
<grendal_prime> whats the best desktop publishing app?
<futuro82> ZykoticK9: but you have understood my problem?
<hole_> i have gogled this already and cant find a workable solution my problem is that my ps3 and xbox controllers get automatically recognized as mice any suggestions?
<grendal_prime> something similar to corel draw?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/hBb8LB69   i got a solution online but i still have issues this pastebin is my input and output
<ZykoticK9> futuro82, are you trying to add an item to the panel or in the menu?
<Geoni> hello, I want Windows users to introduce their username and password each time they access the file home on samba server. What should contain smb.conf? Which is the command line and what should contain?
<futuro82> yes... I am searching solution by internet
<brando753> how to I manualy update ubuntu file indexing?
<thechef> WAawaawEE, the commands are (unloading) 'sudo rmmod <modulename>' and 'sudo modprobe <modulename>' - what the module name is depends on the wireless chip, e.g. ath9k
<ZykoticK9> Geoni, if you don't get an answer here, you might want to ask the same thing in #samba
<abhi_nav> I just logged in and got automatic advertisement spam from user "MIRC". How to avoid such spams?
<Geoni> ok tk u
<WAawaawEE> thanks again chef
<futuro82> maybe I have found solution
<hole_> i have gogled this already and cant find a workable solution my problem is that my ps3 and xbox controllers get automatically recognized as mice any suggestions?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/hBb8LB69   i got a solution online but i still have issues this pastebin is my input and output
<abhi_nav> Who is this Mirc? why he send me spams? how to stop him?
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Go to #freenode, they might help. He spams me too
<hole_> i like spam lightly browned with mayo lettuce and tomato
<abhi_nav> ok
<Tesssa> far better as spam fritters yumme
<hole_> oooh yea
<hole_> i think spamburgers r better though
<ZykoticK9> hole_, "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-joystick" is it installed currently?  I remember this issue with a PS2 controller, don't remember how i fixed it.  also have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/274203
<X-Frog> anyone here using terminator...if so how do you turn on the transparency
<Tesssa> I think mirc is a windows chat programme
<pvc> it is
<SpaceGhostC2C1> Tesssa: you are right, it's for IRC.
<pvc> until recently, that's what I primarily used for IRC
<krishnan> how to install JVM on ubuntu 9.04
<pvc> :/
<Myrtti> can we move on, the person is removed from the channel and is not here anymore
<abhi_nav> ok
<hole_> lookin at link now and i am not sure i just installed ubuntu netbook remix
<Tesssa> i don't think its free anymore
<pvc> mIRC is proprietary
<idyle> Hello, World! I've done everything including blacklist pcspkr to get my system to not beep on shutdown, but it still does!!! I've isolated the annoying beep to the shutdown command itself -- does anyone know how to suppress this sound or maybe trigger a more pleasant one?
<pvc> it is pretty much free
<pvc> but it has a nag screen when you load it
<Flannel> pvc: Please stop.  mIRC isn't really ontopic, thanks.
<SpaceGhostC2C1> !free | pvc
<ubottu> pvc: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sporkboy> okay... this is getting real annoying... how do I keep nm-applet from prompting me for passwords to networks that it already has after connection failures?
<pvc> sorry, flannel
<sh4z> hey I recently tryed the ubuntu 9.1 cd in live cd mode - it was working awesome and that
<sh4z> i have a raid 0 array for my win7 install.. and i opened it up from inside ubuntu seemed like everything was fine it worked as i expected
<sh4z> i restart to boot into win7 and .. array is failed.. funny thing is though ubuntu can still read it
<sh4z> wtf
<sh4z> lol
<sporkboy> idyle: I saw that a lot in fresh jackalope installs, and it didn't go away until I upgraded to koala.
<abhi_nav> !enter | sh4z
<ubottu> sh4z: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<idyle> sporkboy: yeah I'm running karmic
<sh4z> sorry its a bad habit
<Guest46253> I'm making a live USB and I'm formatting my flash drive before I run the "USB Startup Disk Creator". What format should I use?
<idyle> sporkboy: lots of stuff got fixed with the newer kernels, but this still happens and it drives me nuts
<sporkboy> idyle: is it like the multiple beep (almost a ringing)?
<abhi_nav> Ntfs
<idyle> sporkboy: nope, just SUPER LOUD system beep that makes your ears implode and sink into your head
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9,  Okay, I deleted xorg.conf.  Then I ran nvidia-xconfig and did a gdm-restart and x borked again.  I deleted xorg.conf again and now its working.
<sh4z> shouldnt there be some sort of warning with regards to intel raid stripe arrays being currupted ?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, sorry man i don't know what to suggest
<hole_> ZykoticK9, it says there are unmet dependancies when i tried to install xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, do you have multiple nvidia drivers to choose from?  perhaps tried one of the others?
<abhi_nav> Guest46253: are you going to use this usb for any other data transer purposes?
<Guest46253> Nope. Just for installing Ubuntu 9.10 on my netbook
<ZykoticK9> hole_, with UNR i'm not surprised actually - don't know what to suggest for you either...  ZykoticK9 is fail right now
<abhi_nav> Guest46253: then prefer ext3
<^sn00per^> dsnyders,  have you tried lower your res or editing conf file?
<Guest46253> why ext3?
<hole_> ZykoticK9, thank you for trying though
<ZykoticK9> hole_, hope you get it figured out man
<Uby> hi all :)
<abhi_nav> Guest46253: its table
<t3st3r> anyone know to to fix lsb_release? mine is wrong
<abhi_nav> !ext3 Guest46253
<ZykoticK9> Guest46253, if you're making a USB disk i think your only choice is FAT actually
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, maybe.  I was trying to fix http://imagebin.org/85792 so I downloaded another driver.
<abhi_nav> !ext3 | Guest46253
<ubottu> Guest46253: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<hole_> ZykoticK9, think maybe a gamepad without joysticks? i mean i only play snes.nes,and genesis games anyway
<abhi_nav> Guest46253: its Stable version
<ZykoticK9> hole_, my PS2 controller works on UNR
<hole_> with an adapter i assume
<sh4z> is ubuntu meant to break raid stripe configuration data ?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, i don't actually see a problem with your screenshot - but i've never used KPovModeler before either, so not too sure what it should look like
<sh4z> oo found bug on google [Bug 488461] - ubuntu 9.1 breaks raid array
<dsnyders> ^sn00per^,  my resolution is 800x600 and I have no xorg.conf to edit.
<ZykoticK9> hole_, yes an adapter.  Most joysticks/game pads "should" work -- you happen to have two that are exceptions to that rule
<^sn00per^> humm
<abhi_nav> !raid | sh4z
<ubottu> sh4z: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<^sn00per^> usually xorg logs the error
<sporkboy> so... any ideas on getting network manager to stop asking me for passwords it already has?
<hole_> ZykoticK9, many ppl have my same issue
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, it should look like http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-graphics/kpovmodeler/defaultviewlayout.png
<sh4z> thanks abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> sh4z: Welcome!
<^sn00per^> try looking in your log dsnyders
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, ahh, yes they certainly don't look the same do they
<hole_> ZykoticK9, there is a fix i found online it worked for others but not me its on the pastebin
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/hBb8LB69
<nomad77>  /part
<ZykoticK9> hole_, that's certainly beyond me man, i've never used xinput before sorry, best of luck
<abhi_nav> nomad77: dont use spaces type from the start
<sh4z> lol
<^sn00per^> xorg usually logs the error and it will tell you what its complaining about
<dsnyders> ^sn00per^, Thanks for the pointer.  It looks like x is using the nv driver, which would explain why the nvidia config tool is failing.
<^sn00per^> dsnyders,  now when linux complains about something look in the logs  it should tell ya usually
<learst> hi, i want to run a program. however, it requires me to create an environment variable which points to a specific directory. how do i do t hat?
<learst> and just to mention that i'm not well-versed in programming and new to ubuntu
<^sn00per^> its a good to remember :)
<dsnyders> ^sn00per^, True, but you have to know what to look for, and when your display is so borked that you can't log in...
<Jordan_U> learst, VARIABLE=/path/to/directory command
<Jordan_U> learst, Both on the same line
<learst> thanks Jordan_U, going to try that
<^sn00per^> true  then there is ssh dsnyders
<dsnyders> ^sn00per^, I went that route.
<Jordan_U> learst, np, you can also "export VARIABLE" to make it available to any commands you start from that shell.
<^sn00per^>  dsnyders i figured you would
<dsnyders> ^sn00per^, Fortunately I've got a KVM and a second machine a couple of keypresses away.
<^sn00per^> heh
<learst> Jordan_U, sorry u lost me there. I don't really know much bout programming. Still not fully sure what are things like shell, bash command etc
<learst> hmm, didn't seem to work though. damn
<Sergiu24> hi. Where can i find mysql-server 4.0.27.deb ?
<dsnyders> learst, a shell is a program that gives you a command prompt.  In linux there are half a dozen different shell programs available.  Bash is one of them.
<Jordan_U> learst, What is the program you are trying to run?
<learst> dsnyders, thanks. so that means the terminal programme in ubuntu is a "shell"?
<dsnyders> learst, yes, exactly.
<vega> security.ubuntu.com down for quite some time now?
<Leela> hi there. can someone tell me the german channel please?
<learst> Jordan_U. a multiple alignment programme - dialign2. Heres' the instructions for installation:   to run DIALIGN2, you must create an environment variable `DIALIGN2_DIR' pointing to the directory `dialign2_dir'
<Jordan_U> Leela, #ubuntu-de
<Leela> thanks Jordan_U
<ZykoticK9> learst, it's difficult to explain but the terminal will run some shell: bash, sh, csh, bourne are all different shells that can be run in the same "terminal"
<Jordan_U> Leela, Bite :)
<learst> thanks dsnyders, ZykoticK9
<Jordan_U> s/Bite/Bitte
<Sergiu24> hellou
<Sergiu24> :)
<Sergiu24> need old packages for ubuntu
<learst> Jordan_U, btw I've transfered the executable part of the progamme  (dialign2-2) to the bin folder
<Leela> does anyone know how to set an alarm / is that possible at all?
<oscar27> hi
<geniv> hi
<Leela> hi
<elenko> hello, I have some problem to install openLdap in ubuntu, can you help me
<^sn00per^> what kind of alarm?
<Leela> just an alarm that beeps every hour. somehow on the pc...
<^sn00per^> i m tryin to remember the app for it
<Leela> thanks :)
<Jordan_U> learst, Take a look at the "emboss" package.
<learst> Jordan_U, oh. ok i'll try looking for it. for some reason emboss sounds really familiar. :)
<learst> and thanks, Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> learst, Do you know about the package manager?
<Slart> !info alarm-clock | Leela
<ubottu> Leela: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.19-1 (karmic), package size 579 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<Leela> thanks Slart and ubottu
<learst> Jordan_U. i think so. it's the synaptic package manager right
<Jordan_U> learst, Yes
<^sn00per^> ah yes thats it
<dsnyders> Leela, ubottu is a chat bot.  I don't think it appreciates your gratitude.
<Leela> dsnyders, didn't know that
<elenko> I have some problem with ubuntu and installing the OpenLDAP, can you help me
<Flannel> thanks ubottu
<Flannel> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<learst> Jordan_U. ok, downloading EMBOSS now. No wonder it sounded familiar. Are u doing bioinformatics too? :P
<Jordan_U> learst, No, I just searched in apt :)
<learst> Jordan_U: apt?
<gnt> [D
<gnt> oops sry
<Jordan_U> learst, Synaptic is a GUI front end for a set of commands ( apt-file, apt-cache, apt-get ).
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Actually, they're both independant frontends to the apt library
<learst> Jordan_U: oh ok. thanks a lot for being patient and explaining stuff to me. thought it doesn't seem to be downloading though. maybe i'll try again later.
<learst> thanks again Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Thanks
<Jordan_U> learst, np
<learst> oh, thanks too Flannel
<Lostinspace_46> Some how, I have managed to lose my System>Administration>Software Sources.  That is, Software Sources does not exist in the menu.  How do I fix this?
<nibbler> zagabar: morning, found any solution
<xxthink> How to use oprofile on ubuntu 9.10
<rww> Lostinspace_46: Is the package "software-properties-gtk
<rww> " installed?
<rag> hello there
<xxthink> I use sudo oprofile --start
<xxthink> then I run the program that will be test
<xxthink> then sudo oprofile --shutdown
<rag> i have a problem with backup and restore with partitionimage by command
<xxthink> opcontrol --start
<xxthink> opcontrol --shutdown
<xxthink> when I run opreport -l
<xxthink> there is an error
<xxthink> opreport error: basic_string::erase
<rag> the problem is i restore one partition of 28GB on 45GB partition on system, and now the partition resize to 28GB
<Lostinspace_46> rww No
<rww> Lostinspace_46: That's your problem, then
<Lostinspace_46> rww Thanks
<Sinister> can you rip xbox games i never had anything becides atari ?
<TopGear> hey there
<TopGear> What's the screen after the grub called? That flashing Ubuntu logo?
<xxthink> rww: I update my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10
<TopGear> you'd better do a fresh install
<xxthink> when I use oprofile, I got the same error as in 9.04
<TopGear> What's the screen after the grub called? That flashing Ubuntu logo?
<kinja-sheep> TopGear: xplash me believe.
<TopGear> wasn't that the screen before and just after the login screen?
<Jordan_U> TopGear, usplash
<kinja-sheep> TopGear: xsplash* -- You're thinking usplash, then after login screen, it is xsplash.
<Jordan_U> kinja-sheep, xsplash is before the login screen
<TopGear> Isn't it Grub>usplash>xsplash>login>xsplash?
<Jordan_U> TopGear, Yes ( though I'm not sure about xsplash being after the login screen also )
<TopGear> ys
<TopGear> yes
<TopGear> not so long, but it is there
<TopGear> ok
<Dn4> does anyone know a way to take unused space on a hdd and create a partition seperate out of it?
<TopGear> I've allready replaced my login theme and my xsplash
<kinja-sheep> TopGear: You can live without usplash and xsplash. :)
<TopGear> now just only the usplash
<Jordan_U> TopGear, usplash and xsplash will both be replaced by plymouth in 10.04 though
<TopGear> Yes, i CAN, but i don't want it
<TopGear> ok
<TopGear> better
<Dn4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TopGear> ag
<TopGear> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Afisufi+High+Tech+Usplash+Theme?content=98360
<TopGear> nice eh?
<TopGear> try to download it :(
<rag> hello, help me please
<cbx> hey everyone. On the 9.10 i386 ubuntu CD, is there any other wm other than gnome? This pc has just 256MB of ram
<theadmin> cbx: Download Xubuntu, it has XFCE.
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: I do now understand your message. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<rag> i have a problem with partitionimage command on my ubuntu partition, recently i make a restore a 28gb partition into 45gb partition, but when restore is finish , target partition resize automatic from 45gb to 28gb, i dont understand, why?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, glad to help
<cbx> theadmin: nothing other than gnome on the default cd?
<theadmin> cbx: No. But installable from repositories
<ripon> hello
<ripon> any 1 help me
<Skeptik> rag : use gparted to resize your partition after u restored it, from what I Know partimage doesn't resize partitions
<matteo1990> My keyboards doesn't work in the GRUB screen. It's wireless but it always worked and if i try to run Gentoo on the other HD i get the same problem in the GRUB (i can't start any OS), luckily there i have a timer that starts the OS after 10 sec and then the Keyboard works... ANy tips?
<rww> matteo1990: have you recently turned off Legacy USB support in your BIOS?
<rag> Skeptik, yes i use gparted before with the backup
<theadmin> ripon: Ask your questions
<rag> Skeptik, sorry with the resize for catch space in another partition
<matteo1990> rww, i dont'even know what you are talking :D Hope this may help to answer =)
<rag> Skeptik, but i dont now why partitionimage resize partition target at size of restore
<calebjohnson> q: what's the best way to backup ubuntu>/
<rag> Skeptik, the problem is that gparted see the partition in 45gb... and df command in 28gb...
<matteo1990> rww, Anyway if i enter in the Bios the keyboard works fine, the problem is only in the GRUB
<Skeptik> rag : then u r in trouble ;p
<ripon> my kopete not connect
<rag> Skeptik, yeah ;)
<sixofour> is there a mediaplayer that playsn .flv files that has repeat and can be ran in root?
<theadmin> ripon: Kopete sometimes is buggy, it didn't connect anywhere for me too, try Pidgin
<rww> matteo1990: A lot of BIOS setup tools have an option for legacy USB support. Turning it off generally causes that problem. It wouldn't affect your ability to use the keyboard in the BIOS setup tool itself.
<c_nick> I was trying to copy a folder from one pc to another.. i did scp -rf /location to my folder username@ipaddress/
<c_nick> but it always gave errors
<Myrtti> sixofour: why would you want to run it as root?
<freewareprophet> I cant' join this from empathy, anyone?
<sixofour> because the files require root
<freewareprophet> I'm on pidgin now
<sixofour> to be accessed
<Dn4> [sudo] password for dna:
<Dn4> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dna" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Dn4> Error: "/tmp/kde-dna" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<rag> Skeptik, look df -h , show me: /dev/sda4 total:31G   used:28G  957M  97% / and gparted: total: 45Gb used: 42gb
<rag> Skeptik, rare!
<Myrtti> sixofour: then the problem is with the file permissions
<sixofour> no, i purposly made them require root
<matteo1990> rww, i haven't used any tools, this was the home pc, only my mum use it =)
<lxqing> HI!
<sixofour> i was using vlc, but turns out vlc cannot be ran by root
<PATWRIK> hello
<PATWRIK> im a newb
<Skeptik> c_nick : scp -rf /locallocation user@ip:/distantlocation
<sixofour> and if i run vlc-wrapper, it says it doesn't have permission to use the files..lol
<Skeptik> rag : r u sur this is the same hard drive u r looking at ? ;)
<matteo1990> My keyboards doesn't work in the GRUB screen. It's wireless but it always worked and if i try to run Gentoo on the other HD i get the same problem in the GRUB (i can't start any OS), luckily there i have a timer that starts the OS after 10 sec and then the Keyboard works... ANy tips?
<sixofour> think i will just run klite trhough wine
<matteo1990> rww, maybe disabling the gub startup screen may help, isn't it?
<c_nick> Skeptik: i get permisson denied
<rag> Skeptik, yeah
<rag> Skeptik, there isnt another sda4 on my harddisk
<c_nick> Skeptik: i had tried with sudo also
<rag> Skeptik, another tool to resize?
<Skeptik> c_nick, are u sure there is a working ssh server on the distant host ?
<c_nick> yeah i can connect to it
<Skeptik> rag : sorry never had such troubles with gparted
<c_nick> i am trying to store in /var over there maybe thats the issue
<calebjohnson> q: what's the best way to backup ubuntu?
<Skeptik> c_nick, then may be u don't have write permission on the distant location
<calebjohnson> just zip it? lol
<c_nick> Skeptik: i know the password
<Skeptik> yes the password is one thing but do you have write permission on the distant folder ?
<rag> Skeptik, ok , thx, i try reboot with sysrescuecd and try again gparted from there, thx Skeptik
<c_nick> Skeptik:  how to find that out
<rag> bye my friends ;)
<Skeptik> do a ls -l on the distant host and check if your user has a "w" in the rights field
<c_nick> at the location
<c_nick> hmm ok
<matteo1990> My keyboards doesn't work in the GRUB screen. It's wireless but it always worked and if i try to run Gentoo on the other HD i get the same problem in the GRUB (i can't start any OS), luckily there i have a timer that starts the OS after 10 sec and then the Keyboard works... ANy tips?
<davidfryuk> Hello, I need help, my Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) has got a corrupted /etc/init.d/rc file (by somebody else's script! :-(, can someone send me an out of the box /etc/init.d/rc file?
<natrixnatrix89> when nm-applet is connected to a wifi ap and suddenly loses the connection it immediatly asks for passsword again. So I if Im not there there the pc is disconnected from internet and does not reconnect. Is there a way I can tell nm-applet to reconnect automatically without prompting the wep password. I'd use iwconfig, but it doesn't really work with rt61pci driver.
<Caspe> how can i change my dns from 192.111.111.11 to something like www.example.com?
<c_nick> ok Skeptik i created a folder there which is my folder.. and its rights in the U is rwx
<Slart> Caspe: hope you've got some other way than dns for finding out which ip www.example.com corresponds to =)
<Skeptik> c_nick ok then your scp should accept to write in here
<Slart> Caspe: but check the resolv.conf file
<Steel__> hi @ all
<X-Frog> im using xchat...and have noticed that in my windows box there are icons for smile faces but not in the linux version anyone know why
<davidfryuk> Hello, I need help, my Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) has got a corrupted /etc/init.d/rc file (by somebody else's script! :-(, can someone send me an out of the box
<c_nick> Skeptik: done..
<natrixnatrix89> davfryuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382821/
<c_nick> i suppose it required 0777
<Slart> X-Frog: are you sure you're using xchat? not xchat-gnome?
<davidfryuk> thx natrixnatrix89
<Noooo> Hey, i was wondering if i still have to start this command for laptop mode in karmic  ''sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode start''  or is that automatic ?  also is it possibile to reduce the limit of the default CPU scaler? mine is at 800mhz/42% -- the lowest
<Skeptik> c_nick 700 would be enough
<Caspe> i run ubuntu server on a vbox and want to access it locally (localhost) with basics.slu.edu
<natrixnatrix89> when nm-applet is connected to a wifi ap and suddenly loses the connection it immediatly asks for passsword again. So I if Im not there there the pc is disconnected from internet and does not reconnect. Is there a way I can tell nm-applet to reconnect automatically without prompting the wep password. I'd use iwconfig, but it doesn't really work with rt61pci driver.
<c_nick> Skeptik:  it was 700 earlier
<Kiff> hey guys im trying to connect to my router via a serial console in kermit . i get bits coming through the console but it seems to be encoded weird http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jzrU4RtV
<Myrtti> Caspe: someone with the access to appointing the domain name to ip has to make that change
<X-Frog> Slart, XChat 2.8.6 is what it says
<Myrtti> Caspe: you can modify the /etc/hosts though too, though I'm not too confident it would work
<Skeptik> c_nick, then u r not writing with the user u think u r, but with others most probably
<rww> ubottu: u | Skeptik
<ubottu> Skeptik: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Slart> X-Frog: I'm not sure how xchat-gnome identifies itself.. I think it's based on xchat
<Caspe> Myrtti, thank you. i will try it now
<Slart> X-Frog: but check in synaptic which one is installed
<Skeptik> ubottu :  ok sorry about that, my fingers fault
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yehia> hi, i have a problem to access . some folder , when i try to copy something in that folder it tells permission denied ... any help ?
<X-Frog> Slart, XChat gnome is what i need?
<Skeptik> yehia : set the right permissions on it with sommething like "chmod 777 folder"
<Slart> X-Frog: I'm not sure.. I think the regular xchat has more options.. although xchat-gnome has a more polished interface
<X-Frog> Slart, reg xchat is what im using..ill give the gnome version a whirl
<DJones> yehia: Which folder are you trying to copy to?
<calebjohnson> does linux support roaming profiles?
<yehia> DJones, iam trying to copy to folder        usr/share/fluxbox/style
<matteo1990> My keyboards doesn't work in the GRUB screen. It's wireless but it always worked and if i try to run Gentoo on the other HD i get the same problem in the GRUB (i can't start any OS), luckily there i have a timer that starts the OS after 10 sec and then the Keyboard works... ANy tips?
<yehia> actually iam trying to extract some tar.gz file into this folder DJones
<ugliefrog_> :)
<DJones> yehia: You'll need to use the sudo command to copy into /usr/anyfolder because its a system folder and a normal user doesn't have rights to it
<xim_> is there a command i can use that will give me window borders if x windows isnt showing them??
<yehia> how can i do that DJones?
<ZykoticK9> xim_, "metacity --replace" and/or "compiz --replace"
<ugliefrog_> :)
<ugliefrog_> hmm not the same
<xim_> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Fill23> hi, i heed glib-gettext what package should i download?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i just installed sensors-applet how do i run it ?
<matteo1990> I know that ubuntu 9.10 uses GRUB 2. In fact i have no menu.lst and i have grub.cnf . When i start the pc now i see Grub 1.97~beta4 and if i press anything nothing happens... What it happened? WHat can i do?
<noob_> can someone help me with how can predefine the workspaces and commands in terminator so that when i start terminator, certain workspaces with somethings going on are already there...
 * PhilMather upgrades from 8.04 to 9.10
<rww> DJ_HaMsTa: right-click a GNOME panel, click Add to Panel, select it in the list
<rww> DJ_HaMsTa: if it's not in the list, log out and back in again
<DJ_HaMsTa> rww: does Hardware SEnsor Monitor come standard in ubuntu ?
<rww> DJ_HaMsTa: I think that's what sensors-applet installs
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah perfect
<matteo1990> I know that ubuntu 9.10 uses GRUB 2. In fact i have no menu.lst and i have grub.cnf . When i start the pc now i see Grub 1.97~beta4 and if i press anything nothing happens... What it happened? WHat can i do?
<DJ_HaMsTa> worked great
<DJ_HaMsTa> thank you
<olejl1> matteo1990: Is it just the GRUB message in the upper left corner when you boot the PC?
<vala> is there any russian ubuntu server?
<Myrtti> vala: for downloading?
<gouthamlal> help
<gouthamlal> what is dis
<Myrtti> gouthamlal: this is the Ubuntu support IRC channel
<rwilla> hi..which file controls the lcd backlight?
<gouthamlal> what is irc
<yehia> I need to change permission of some folder ... any help ?
<Myrtti> !irc | gouthamlal
<ubottu> gouthamlal: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Myrtti> gouthamlal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC
<vala> <Myrtti>: no for help in russian.. cuz i don't speak english so well..
<Myrtti> !ru | vala
<ubottu> vala: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gouthamlal> How i got an IRC accout
<vala> oh thanks (:
<gouthamlal> How to create an irc account?
<Myrtti> gouthamlal: in a way you already have one
<Myrtti> !register | gouthamlal
<ubottu> gouthamlal: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<noob_> is lib-notify and notify-osd two different applications? can i make pidgin use notify-osd instead of libnotify in karmic?
<natrixnatrix89> could you please suggest me a program for configuring wifi on ubuntu server?
<aimtrainer> Hi! My rhythmbox has some albums twice in it.. When I lookup the paths of the mp3s, I see that it's the exact same album. So it's not that I have  them twice physically but rhythmbox lists them twice.. Any ideas? Thanks in advance..
<knittl> hi, how can i make virtual package reinstall?
<Skeptik> How do i find out in which package is the latex module listingsutf8.sty
<patant> how do I probe for a new networkadapter?
<feda> I have got a problem with my Ubuntu. After installation there is no sound at all. Could somebody help me?
<natrixnatrix89> feda: what do you see in system>preferences>sound?
<natrixnatrix89> feda: maybe you have muted something?
<dumont> are there settings for application priorities for the use of resources or processing?
<feda> Everything is good, but when I click TEST nothing heppens.
<dumont> for example, would sshd have a higher processing priority than say apache service httpd?
<Fill23> where i can get glib-gettext?
<feda> ﻿natrixnatrix89: ﻿Everything is good, but when I click TEST nothing heppens.
<natrixnatrix89> feda: is pulseaudio running?
<elenko> Some body help me with Zend Optimizer ?
<koltroll> Good morning. I'm trying to connect to a os x vnc simply using vnc://host but I get "Authentication method to host [host] is unsupported. (30)" Any idea if it is possible to solve this? Been trying to google without any real luck
<feda> ﻿natrixnatrix89: No it is not. In preferences is set ALSA.
<natrixnatrix89> feda: which ubuntu do you have?
<feda> ﻿natrixnatrix89: 8.04
<natrixnatrix89> feda: then I dont really know. Maybe try using pulseaudio.
<natrixnatrix89> and run sudo apt-get install padevchooser
<natrixnatrix89> and then run padevchooser
<natrixnatrix89> and you can see/do a lot in there
<rag> Skeptik, nothing, gparted on sysrescuecd same result
<rag> why df and gparted has a difference on partition size?
<meru> hello anyone here
<vala> uhh...
<theadmin> Bleh. I have an NTFS volume attached. Somehow, all files there are chmodded to executable. How can i recursively change them all so they no longer are?
<meru> can someone help me out with japanese
<aimtrainer> I cannot find the rhythmboxdb.xml. It should be in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox but it's not. Can anyone help me with that please?
<meru> can someone help me out with japanese
<theadmin> !jp | meru
<ubottu> meru: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<meru> im sorry what?
<AzikaCorp> aimtrainer: updatedb && locate rhythmboxdb.xml
<pa> good morning
<AzikaCorp> pa good morning
<theadmin> meru: Uh, i thought you wanted support in japanese? To get it, you need to go to #ubuntu-jp
<meru> oh i see
<pa> i have a serious doubt this morning: i reinstalled yesterday my machine, for a suspect rootkit (suckit)
<meru> thank you! ^^
<meru> #ubuntu-jp
<meru> sorry
<pa> today i ran debsums, and it said  debsums: changed file /sbin/initctl (from upstart package)
<pa> does it mean i've been hacked again?
<theadmin> pa: Ubuntu does not have viruses, unlikely.
<theadmin> if something was added to autostart initctl might have changed, i dunno.
<pa> theadmin, i know, but rootkits like suckit might modify initctl
<theadmin> pa: Hm, never heard, gotta google taht
<theadmin> ...bad idea
<aimtrainer> AzikaCorp:
<aimtrainer> aimtrainer@aimtrainer-desktop:~$ updatedb
<aimtrainer> updatedb: kann temporäre Datei nicht öffnen für `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<aimtrainer> aimtrainer@aimtrainer-desktop:~$ locate rhythmboxdb.xml
<aimtrainer> aimtrainer@aimtrainer-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> aimtrainer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Iiinteresting. So, floodbot tells us to use paste.ubuntu.com, but channel topic says to use ubuntu.pastebin.com? Which one must be used, infact?
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: Whatever works for you.
<theadmin> Also, any idea about whether pastebinit still supports pastebin.com? They have changed a lot recently
<koltroll> About my connection to a OS X VNC-issue: I read some articles about telling me to install difference vnc clients, didn't work. Red a bug report, didn't do anything for me. What I needed to do was to change the settings on the os x vnc-server so that it accepted logins with a password. Then it worked great.
<yehia> how to change the permission of some FOLDER ?
<natrixnatrix89> how can I download *.deb of a package in a repository?
<theadmin> yehia: chmod -R MODE FOLDERNAME
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: If it's one of Ubuntu's repositories, browse packages.ubuntu.com
<yehia> theamdmin, i do that - but it tells me no such directory.
<alankila> or wasn't there apt-get --download-only install foobar
<Pupeno> Hello.
<theadmin> yehia: Check your spelling then, or better try to use the full path
<Pupeno> How do I set the domain (for resolv.conf) in /etc/network/interfaces?
<JacksonBrown> There are some truths which are so obvious that for this very reason they are not seen or at least not recognized by ordinary people.
<JacksonBrown> They sometimes pass by such truisms as though blind and are most astonished when someone suddenly discovers what everyone really ought to know.
<JacksonBrown> Columbus's eggs lie around by the hundreds of thousands, but Columbuses are met with less frequently.
<JacksonBrown> Thus men without exception wander about in the garden of Nature; they imagine that they know practically everything and yet with few exceptions pass blindly by one of the most patent principles of Nature's rule: the inner segregation of the species of all living beings on this earth.
<JacksonBrown> Even the most superficial observation shows that Nature's restricted form of propagation and increase is an almost rigid basic law of all the innumerable forms of expression of her vital urge.
<FloodBot1> JacksonBrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natrixnatrix89> theadmin:thanks
<linduxed> that's where im writing from now
<Gheddy_Zarc> in 9.04 nm is asking for a "keyring" password what does it want Ive tried the root password I use with synaptic but it doesnt work, whats it looking for ?
<linduxed> for some reason it stopped working this morning
<linduxed> i guess something got changed during the last uptime, but i have no idea what
<JacksonBrown> There are some truths which are so obvious that for this very reason they are not seen or at least not recognized by ordinary people.
<kinja-sheep> Gheddy_Zarc: Whatever the password you set it up for. You could easily make a mistake and type in your Wifi password instead.
<JacksonBrown> They sometimes pass by such truisms as though blind and are most astonished when someone suddenly discovers what everyone really ought to know.
<Guest78423> where can i find out about the new LTS?
<lesshaste> which package has pgfopts.sty for linux/ubuntu ?
<JacksonBrown> Columbus's eggs lie around by the hundreds of thousands, but Columbuses are met with less frequently.
<albech> would a small atom 330 based system work as a xen host for a small office server?
<bullgard> My SeaMonkey opens http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ all right. But my Firefox 3.5.8 diverted to http://live.gnome.org/. Solution: I clicked  Edit > Preferences > Privacy > Clear your recent history > (Clear Recent History) > Time range to clear: Last Hour > Clear Now. Why did this solution work?
<pict_targe> installing karmic 9.10 on 2 laptops, Toshiba Tecra M10 and Sony Vaio pcg-7n2m.  Installed just fine on Toshiba but when at 25% of install on sony vaio using same iso image, i get an IO error (check disks/cd etc/burn at lower speed) and install quits. any ideas?
<Gheddy_Zarc> I have one password for the computer and one for the modem eh kinja-sheep, it wont work with either so Im a bit lost eh, ive also tried the SIMs pin its a broadband modem eh usb dongle
<JacksonBrown> Thus men without exception wander about in the garden of Nature; they imagine that they know practically everything and yet with few exceptions pass blindly by one of the most patent principles of Nature's rule: the inner segregation of the species of all living beings on this earth.
<DJones> !ot | JacksonBrown
<ubottu> JacksonBrown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kinja-sheep> Gheddy_Zarc: You could delete the file under Accessories --> Keys/Encryption and make a new one.
<JacksonBrown> Even the most superficial observation shows that Nature's restricted form of propagation and increase is an almost rigid basic law of all the innumerable forms of expression of her vital urge.
<Gheddy_Zarc> took a month to hand load all the missing .debs to get the app up but now its working and just wont connect dern dern, yeah I can set up many profiles and Ive done so,, its almost connecting lol,, almost
<kinja-sheep> JacksonBrown: This is not the place for your lectures.
<DJones> !ops JacksonBrown (Spamming random text)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> !ops | JacksonBrown (Spamming random text)
<ubottu> JacksonBrown (Spamming random text): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<JacksonBrown> Every animal mates only with a member of the same species.
<JacksonBrown> it's not random you nord
<DJones> Madpilot: He's also doing the same in -offtopic
<linduxed> here's a new one
<linduxed> http://pastebin.com/ti4Xb2nv
<linduxed> it has different reasons each time
<Madpilot> DJones, not any more, he's not
<DJones> Madpilot: So I see :)
<zealiod> the ping command hangs when it can't resolve the domain i want to ping, how can i prevent this
<Gheddy_Zarc> I had to load 35 little deb packages from terminal eh kinja-sheep was amazed when it finally ran the connection application, gees I miss synaptic lol
<linduxed> all i can see that is tied explicitly to awesome is this
<linduxed> E: awesome: xutil_screen_get:77: X connection invalid
<linduxed> so basically im stumped
<lesshaste> how do you see the version of a package you have installed?
<msandbu> hi everyone, anyone the command to search emails in pine?
<slap_stick> hey, for some reason my resolv.conf keeps changing back to old details, i am not using dhcp i have static set in my interfaces yet it changes as if it's using dhcp and it alters literally constantly, even when i edit it in vi when i check again it's back to it's old details (i have changed it as root) even if i echo "something" > /etc/resolv.conf it's still got it's settings then eventaully it will take my changes and then 1 minute later change back aga
<lesshaste> and how do I find third party ppas?
<lesshaste> I want a more up to date texlive
<psycho_oreos> slap_stick, you probably have something like network manager interfering with it
<kinja-sheep> slap_stick: chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf (for immutable)
<tiger_> hi how can i input chinese in ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> kinja-sheep, that'll only work if their fs is ext3 I think, and you'll need to append sudo lol
<ShingRay> You need to install Chinese support
<ardchoille> slap_stick: It might be your router, mine does the same thing
<psycho_oreos> tiger_, you need something like scim
<tiger_> scim?
<slap_stick> hm network manager is running
<psycho_oreos> kinja-sheep, I did that back awhile ago, laughed at how a process got its rights replaced simply making the file it was tampering immutable
<msandbu> hi everyone, anyone the command to search emails in pine?
<bullgard> '~$ man swriter; No manual entry for swriter'. Where can I find a program description of swriter?
<ShingRay> tiger_, system - administration -  language support
<psycho_oreos> slap_stick, that would be the reason why, and instead of a dirty hack of using chattr +i, I'd add DNS entries into network manager instead
<tiger_> ShingRay: I installed english version Ubuntu, but now I need to input Chinese without re-install ubuntu
<slap_stick> psycho_oreos: do i *have* to run network manager
<pict_targe> updated: installing karmic 9.10 on Sony Vaio pcg-7n2m. When at 25% of install on sony vaio using same iso image, i get an IO error (check disks/cd etc/burn at lower speed) and install quits. No errors on the cd, wondering if there's a compatbility issue with cdrom or hard disks in sony laptops?
<psycho_oreos> slap_stick, no but if you don't want it to automatically configure the interfaces for you, you may as well remove its rights from interfacing with it or stop the daemon/process running altogether
<ShingRay> system - administration -  language support, it will ask you to install language support packages.
<tiger_> ShingRay: thanks.
<adifire> pict_targe, as far as i kno..ther's none...my friends use it ..
<slap_stick> psycho_oreos: i dont really want it configuring anything, what init script is responsible for it?
<gwennn> hello everyone , I wonder how can I set dworak keyboard layout when pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<adifire> pict_targe, have ubuntu in vaio
<adifire> pict_targe, try some othr iso..
<adifire> pict_targe, or try installin trhu usb..
<pict_targe> adifire, interesting. is it the same model. yeah might try the 64-bit
<Noooo> pict_targe, just restart and try again, it happened to me before
<pict_targe> thru usb is a good idea
<pict_targe> Noooo, i tried 3 times :)
<psycho_oreos> slap_stick, NetworkManager
<Noooo> heh, go for usb yea
<pict_targe> k cheers guys
<josepa> hi
<psycho_oreos> no errors with burns if you go through USB, no need to worry about coasters, wasted time/money/effort
<josepa> i need help
<psycho_oreos> !ask | josepa
<ubottu> josepa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<josepa> i cant see other pcs in my network
<psycho_oreos> in what way?
<psycho_oreos> windows share?
<jonoinnz> josepa, you familiar with gnome-terminal/konsole ?
<josepa> a little jonoinnz
<jonoinnz> try this, open gnome-terminal
<josepa> i have ubuntu 9.10 64 installed in my pc
<jonoinnz> type in the following
<josepa> y have to share a printer installed in a TMLinux pc
<josepa> ok jonoinnz
<josepa> I've printed before but i cant realize what happen now
<josepa> jonoinnz?
<jonoinnz> ok so printing stopped working?
<jonoinnz> that the problem?
<josepa> yes
<josepa> and i cants see other pcs anymore
<jonoinnz> is it a network printer I assume?
<josepa> some with windows and other with linux
<zealiod> how can i write a sh script that timeout after 5 seconds
<josepa> so i think my problem is in my network
<josepa> is not a network printer... is a shared printer in TMLinux pc
<kinja-sheep> zealiod: sleep 5s ?
<jonoinnz> tried nmblookup?
<zealiod> kinja-sheep: and then exit?
<zealiod> kinja-sheep: i want to exit a ping request that hangs
<josepa> nom
<josepa> nop
<josepa> how i use it?
<kinja-sheep> zealiod: You can do "ping -c 5 host.org" -- It'll ping 5 times and exit.
<jonoinnz> press alt+f2
<kinja-sheep> Or ping -c 3 is sufficient.
<jonoinnz> type in gnome-terminal
<zealiod> kinja-sheep: you'd think, but... if it can't resolve the domain it just hangs
<jonoinnz> then type in nmblookup -A ipaddressoftmlinuxpc
<josepa> nothing happen
<pokoko222> i write news:// bla bla in firefox and i get message i have no software for news protocol... what to use on ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> josepa: Is cups running? "sudo service cups status" in the Terminal.
<josepa> now it happend
<josepa> what do you need to know?
<jonoinnz> what did you see?
<josepa> Looking up status of 0.0.0.0
<Sandman> i have problem reaching the cd/dvd room
<Sandman> need help
<josepa> JOSEPA-ADMIN    <00> -         B <ACTIVE>
<Sandman> seems not to be installed
<josepa> JOSEPA-ADMIN    <03> -         B <ACTIVE>
<zealiod> kinja-sheep: oops, lost conection
<pokoko222> newsreaders on ubuntu?
<josepa> JOSEPA-ADMIN    <20> -         B <ACTIVE>
<josepa> 	..__MSBROWSE__. <01> - <GROUP> B <ACTIVE>
<josepa> 	LINUXHOTEL      <1d> -         B <ACTIVE>
<josepa> 	LINUXHOTEL      <1e> - <GROUP> B <ACTIVE>
<josepa> 	LINUXHOTEL      <00> - <GROUP> B <ACTIVE>
<josepa> 	MAC Address = 00-00-00-00-00-00
<FloodBot1> josepa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonoinnz> like kinga said, check if cups is running on your box
<josepa> sorry for the flood
<irgangla_> #ccc
<kinja-sheep> zealiod: I tested "ping -c 3 fake-url.com" and it hang up temporarily.
<pokoko222> newsreaders on ubuntu?
<pokoko222> newsreaders on ubuntu?
<pokoko222> newsreaders on ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> pokoko222: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neil_d> I have a xfs partiion mounted... but the name on the desktop is "268 GB Filesystem" how do I change this?
<jonoinnz> kinja-sheep said josepa: Is cups running? "sudo service cups status" in the Terminal.
<josepa> cupsd is running
<madjoe> Does anyone know how to change PLACES menu icons from the top panel (Pictures, Documents, Downloads, etc.)?
<DJones> pokoko222: News reader as in usenet? I use Pan, its fairly similar to Forte Agent
<jonoinnz> pokoko222 try seamonkey ?
<pokoko222> DJones yes
<pokoko222> ok Pan
<kinja-sheep> madjoe: Open any Nautilus window then CTRL + B.
<jonoinnz> josepa, maybe try restart cups?
<kinja-sheep> madjoe: Oh you wanted icons. Hmm.
<josepa> how i do that?
<jonoinnz> sudo service cups restart
<madjoe> kinja-sheep: yes...
<sandbu> hi, anyone know of any applications to rotate view between different log files?
<josepa> ready
<kinja-sheep> madjoe: While I don't know the correct way to change them but I would think they are located in /usr/share/pixmaps
 * abhi_nav sleeping
<winterweaver> what is postfix, and why did today's update require that I configure it?
<josepa> same I cant see other pcs in my network
<josepa> jonoinnz can we go to a private chat?
<jonoinnz> josepa did you install something that could have caused it to stop working?
<usuario> hola
<jonoinnz> sure
<josepa> thnx
<sandbu> anyone know of an app to view network trafic in terminal?
<jonoinnz> winterweaver, postfix = mta(mail transfer agent)
<Sandman> need help getting cd/dvd drive to work!
<jonoinnz> sandbu, try iptraf
<Mardenkein> @sandbu tcpdump
<ecolitan> Sandman: is it internal?
<winterweaver> jonoinnz, why did it get installed and configured today? Is it a requirement for some other package?
<madjoe> kinja-sheep: I've found out that since 9.04 Ubuntu treated those icons as the same type of the content and you were not allowed to separate them without serious tweaking... now, that has changed and I don't know how... an XML file in .nautilus/metafiles? I don't know...
<jonoinnz> you do not need it, you can remove it if you wish
<Slart> sandbu: try nethogs
<kinja-sheep> madjoe: My installation is a little different so I don't have those custom icons/emblems on the folders. I'm not sure what packages provides that in first place.
<jonoinnz> @sandbu or wireshark
<madjoe> kinja-sheep: ok, forget about those icons, I can live without them... :) what about this funny annoying notification beep sound in Ubuntu... I tried to blacklist pcspkr, I tried to get rid of it with no luck
<Slart> sandbu: or iftop
<kinja-sheep> madjoe: Check Sounds. Don't use any sound theme, maybe.
<kinja-sheep> madjoe: iirc pcspkr is already blacklisted since karmic.
<madjoe> kinja-sheep: almost every application bugs me with this beep and I would like some descent sound theme notification instead.. I have a normal sound if I want to listen to my songs... in Sounds I couldn't find anything useful...
<danusia> witam
<madjoe> kinja-sheep: I've set a sound theme which doesn't work properly...
<j0nr> hi all, quick question: whats the difference between a persistant liveUSB install and just a plain install directly onto the USB stick?
<Mardenkein> liveUSB is generally for any PC .. a direct install only for this but may also work on other:)
<sandbu> Slart: ty!§
<kinja-sheep> j0nr: Meh. If you don't use persistent method, it's like using a liveUSB where everything will be wiped out when you're done with it. Personal files + settings.
<pokoko222> how to configure Pan in Ubuntu? do i need first to register on some newsgroups server?
<opengyan> can i safely have more then one gcc installed on my jaunty....
<opengyan> installing using apt,,,not from source
<Mardenkein> sure. the link in /usr/bin/gcc is important. better not to touch it. if u want do use another version use the direct path to it
<opengyan> so if i just install another one ,,the link in  /usr/bin/gcc would not change on its own , right ?
<Blou_Aap> i watch a movie on vlc but my screens fade out to black
<vala> help
<Mardenkein> u can look at the link .. install another version and control:)
<Blou_Aap> so i have to move mouse every few minutes
<opengyan> Mardenkein:thx
<DJ_HaMsTa> Is there an application that will help me learn algebra in ubuntu ?
<kinja-sheep> Blou_Aap: Change your screensaver + power options? Also, you could try Inhibit Applet in panel.
<Blou_Aap> sheep
<Mardenkein> @HaMsTa apt-cache search algebra^
<Blou_Aap> i switched off
<Blou_Aap> those stuff
<Blou_Aap> yet it prevails :(
<DJ_HaMsTa> mardenkein i am, cant find any one that suits a teaching option
<Guest39489> Hello, can anyone help me set up FTP? The server came with SFTP and I've installed vsftpd and configured it according to this tutorial (https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html) but I still can't log in through regular FTP
<ShingRay> Hi opengyan, use 'update-alternatives --config gcc'.
<Blou_Aap> rofl sheep
<Mardenkein> @HaMsTa mmh.. maybe u google the results fo apt-cache search.. dont know all^...how about maxima?
<Blou_Aap> was the screensaver
<Blou_Aap> it kept goin to default settings
<tiger_> hi how do i use Google pinyin on ubuntu?
<emfs> ïðèâåò!
<DJ_HaMsTa> Maxima is a fully symbolic computation program. ?
<emfs> ýòî òîëüêî àíãëîÿçû÷íàÿ êîíôåðåíöèÿ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> im not in google, this is the synaptic package manager
<josepa> hi
<emfs> õîêåé ñìîòðèì?
<emfs> õîêêåé òî åñòü
<josepa> who can help me with mi network... i need someone with a looooooooot of experience
<ShingRay> Hi tiger_, i think you have just installde Chinese support packages.
<opengyan> ShingRay: ok thats good suggestion
<emfs> josepa?
<jonoinnz> Guest39489: is vsftp running and listening on port 21?
<emfs> what happened?
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; yes
<josepa> emfs? can we go private?
<madjoe> Did anyone succeed in setting a sound theme to work??
<Evet> isn't it possible to run gui (gnome) as root?
<Guest39489>  * Starting FTP server: vsftpd                                                                  /usr/sbin/vsftpd already running.
<Guest39489>                                                                          [ OK ]
<emfs> josepa, why?
<DannyButterman> Hi There
<jonoinnz> ok, have you tried to ftp to localhost from a terminal?
<josepa> i cant see other pcs of my network... jonoinnz help me a lot but i still have the problem
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; how would I do that?
<madjoe> I don't hear any sound except this annoying beep sound and none of these steps seem to work: http://guvnr.com/pc/ubuntu-kill-system-beep/
<madjoe> that's soooo annoying
<emfs> josepa, dhcp?
<jonoinnz> alt+f2
<emfs> static?
<DannyButterman> Does someone know how to identify the nautilus process in charge of copying files in the 'File operations" window ?
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; I'm connected through SSH
<jonoinnz> type in "gnome-terminal"
<emfs> internet?
<jonoinnz> kewl
<josepa> i have ubuntu 9.10 x64 and the other machines have TMLinux and windows and i cant see them
<josepa> yes emfs, dhcp
<josepa> the router gives the address
<Guest39489> as in, it's not my home PC - It's a VPS
<emfs> print your øàñùòàøï ðóêó
<jonoinnz> so just type in "ftp localhost"
<emfs> print your ifconfig here
<Guest39489> # ftp localhost
<Guest39489> Connected to localhost.
<Guest39489> 220 (vsFTPd 2.2.0)
<josepa> i dont know how tu use paste.ubuntu.com
<jonoinnz> ok, you should then be able to use your login ?
<DannyButterman> How can I kill a "File operation" Process ?
<josepa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382888/
<sagaci> josepa: paste your text or problem into the box
<Guest39489> Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
<Guest39489> Response:	220 (vsFTPd 2.2.0)
<Guest39489> Command:	USER ftpuser3
<Guest39489> Response:	331 Please specify the password.
<Guest39489> Command:	PASS ********
<Guest39489> Response:	500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/ftpuser3
<Guest39489> Error:	Critical error
<FloodBot1> Guest39489: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josepa> its ok?
<GabrielSOE> hey all, how do I reset compiz setting?
<teppotest> how stable is the latest distribution?
<smknight> stable :p
<Mardenkein> rofl
<quietone> Can anyone help me get my internal mic working? I have input set to max and still it is a whisper. Same with external but I don't have one to test with now.
<jonoinnz> does the home dir exist for ftpuser3 ?
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; ha, that fixed it :P
<teppotest> mac is better
<emfs> josepa, other PC in same lan?
<Guest39489> I assumed since I could connect via SFTP with that login the directory was there
<smknight> yeah, troll elsewhere and gtfo
<josepa> yes... 192.168.1.106
<Guest39489> thanks
<emfs> 192.168.1.0?
<jonoinnz> kewlios
<josepa> yes
<emfs> your gateway?
<varunthacker> when using gparted why does dev/sda2 have the remaining sda*. as dropdown. when using solaris i am having problems specifying sda10 as it all comes under ext-dos.http://bit.ly/cwdZJ9
<emfs> 1.1?
<josepa> my gateway?
<teppotest> sorry, I'm just trying to get some traffic for research :)
<emfs> yes
<josepa> ah yes... it is but i cant reach it
<DannyButterman> Please ? How is called the "file operations" process so I can kill it ?
<emfs> ping 1.1 type here
<albech_> DannyButterman, tried xkill?
<emfs> ping gateway
<DannyButterman> albech: xkill ?? never heard of, I check the man
<josepa> nothing happen
<emfs> josepa, do you speak russian?
<albech_> DannyButterman, type xkill in a terminal and click on the window you want to kill
<josepa> nop, spanish or english... sorry
<emfs> :-)
<RAID> any RAID specialists here??
<teppotest> what is the most active channel on freenode?
<erUSUL> teppotest: ask in #freenode
<Mardenkein> @raid ask easily
<josepa> it still waiting for response from gateway
<kinja-sheep> #ubuntu with 1337 members.
<teppotest> ok, thanks
<emfs> josepa, print your network interfaces
<emfs> conf
<RAID> Mardenkein: i just want to know if we setup a hardware raid of level 1 will the machine boot if the os in master HDD crrash
<Madpilot> kinja-sheep, only briefly, but nice :)
<jonoinnz> emfs, if josepa does a "arp -an" he sees the mac address of the default gw, not sure why he can not ping it, i said it could be that it does not respond to icmp-echo requests?
<kinja-sheep> Madpilot: We'll get more people to join this cult. :)
<Mardenkein> no it wont.. after restart yull only see that the raid is not functional..then u need to remirror it
<josepa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382895/
<DannyButterman> albech: I understand xkill. But if I kill the "file operations" window, both my copy processes will be killed. I need only the first one to be killed because it's stalled
<Guest39489> Another problem, I've added the user to the group and gave him rights using this tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5791162&postcount=4) but am still getting this error when trying to CHMOD a file he has access over - "Response:	550 SITE CHMOD command failed."
<FudgeBSD> hi, where cani  set ifconfig entries, rc.local?
<RAID> Mardenkein: so actually we are purchasing a new machine with inbuilt raid controller
<josepa> emfs: its the ping of the gateway link
<RAID> Mardenkein: and what all things are to be taken care of while installing linux to it??
<emfs> jonoinnz, maybe
<josepa> thnx jonoinnz
<Mardenkein> every "hardware" raid is in linux a software raid..
<josepa> but i do a ping from other machine and it respond
<RAID> Mardenkein: I didnt understand...please can u explain??
<emfs> josepa, show interfaces conf
<erUSUL> FudgeBSD: is in /etc/network/interfaces  see man interfaces
<jonoinnz> FudgeBSD, if you want to :)
<RAID> Mardenkein: actually what is the problem in it
<josepa> how?
<emfs> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<josepa> how i show interfaces conf?
<josepa> what i have to do?
<FudgeBSD> ty
<josepa> im newby in linux sorry
<erUSUL> FudgeBSD: or you can let network manager handle it if it is a desktop system
<emfs> josepa, are you admin of this comp?
<Guest39489> Is there are a command that tells you what privs a user has?
<josepa> yes
<Mardenkein> raid comme into privat..
<emfs> type in console
<erUSUL> Guest39489: "id" shows what groups the user is in. that is a good indication
<emfs> nano /etc/networking/interfaces
<josepa> ready
<neil_d> josepa: try "ifconfig"
<Guest39489> uid=1003(ftpuser3) gid=1003(ftpuser3) groups=1003(ftpuser3),33(www-data)
<DannyButterman> How can I identify the processes linked to a given window ?
<josepa> i did it
<Guest39489> www-data is the group I created which has privs over /var/www
<Guest39489> yet it still doesnt work? ><
<bullgard> '~$ man swriter; No manual entry for swriter'. Where can I find a program description of swriter?
<josepa> but nothing happen...
<FudgeBSD> erUSUL  im blind and keyring daemon is pissing me off asking to unlock wireless etc. orca doesnt interact with it veyr well
<emfs> neil_d, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/382888/
<quietone> Can anyone help me get my internal mic working? I have input set to max and still it is a whisper. (Apologies for resending having connection issues)
<josepa> just the cursor went to the next line
<emfs> josepa, so where?
<emfs> josepa, past it
<josepa> sorry what i have to put in the nano windows?
<DannyButterman> In my case, I have a file operation window open which has two copies running. Only the second copy process is active, and I would like to kill the other one, But I can't figure it out
<josepa> i get confused with neil_d sorry
<emfs> josepa, do you use putty?
<josepa> the file is blank
<josepa> i dont know what is that but if you guide i can use
<jonoinnz>  Guest39489: what's the output of "groups ftpuser3" ?
<emfs> josepa, wait please
<erUSUL> FudgeBSD: ok i think that you can avoid being asked everytime if you have libpam-gnome-keyring installed
<josepa> ok
<fachschaft> Hi
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; ftpuser3 : ftpuser3 www-data
<tiger_> it seems I was muted just now
<josepa> emfs I have not the directories /networking/interfaces
<Guest39489> Is there a command that shows you what privledges a group has so I can double check it's set up correctly?
<jonoinnz> Guest39489
<Guest39489> yes?
<jonoinnz> so you want the ftpuser3 to login and have access to /var/www/ ?
<Guest39489> yes
<jonoinnz> cat /etc/group|egrep 'ftpuser|www'
<jonoinnz> cat /etc/passwd|egrep 'ftp|www'
<josepa> igtg for a while emfs... please dont go
<jonoinnz> private?
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; http://paste.ubuntu.com/382903/
<Guest39489> That was the output
<jonoinnz> you will have to change ftpuser3's home dir to /var/www
<jonoinnz> ftpuser3:x:1003:1003::/home/ftpuser3:/bin/sh
<jonoinnz> to
<FloodBot1> jonoinnz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonoinnz> ftpuser3:x:1003:1003::/var/www/:/bin/sh
<Guest39489> Where do I change that?
<jonoinnz> /etc/passwd
<jonoinnz> vi /etc/passwd
<Younder> vim
<FudgeBSD> erUSUL  thanks, it says its already installed however.
<Younder> look at file /etc/alternatives/vi
<jonoinnz> or just vipw
<fachschaft> whenever i use "chmod -c -r a+rX dir" on a directory with files mit set sticky bit, I get "chmod: When fetched the new attributes of "file": File or directory not found"
<fachschaft> any one an idea why this is?
<erUSUL> FudgeBSD: then i dunno
<Guest39489> I think that crashed my PuTTy
<Guest39489> lol
<jonoinnz> heheh
<Guest39489> stupid question; how do you exit vim and save?
<FudgeBSD> thanks anyway mate
<Guest39489> alt+X or alt+C arent working
<mun> hi
<jonoinnz> :wq!
<mun> i'm trying to pair my phone with karmic via bluetooth, but it always times out. i'm using a Lenovo X200 laptop, but there doesn't seem to be issues when I google around. does anyone know how to fix it?
<jonoinnz> got it saved?
<emfs> josepa
<tiger_> hi what good ide use for ubuntu?
<Xaero252> Does anybody know what limitation prevents me from having two gpus and not initializing the second one and then dedicating that gpu to a qemu machine directly via bus id and using a second monitor for the qemu?
<Xaero252> if any
<FudgeBSD> what could i install to selet between lxde or gnome, is that the logon manager?
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; still getting the same error (Response:	550 SITE CHMOD command failed.)
<Guest39489> do I need to modify /etc/shadow too?
<erUSUL> Xaero252: nor qemu nor the kernel support this kind of operation
<jonoinnz> hmmm
<Guest39489> hmm im not sure if it saved correctly
<jonoinnz> what's the output of cat /etc/vsftpd.conf | grep -v "^#"
<Guest39489> as when I type in vipw
<Guest39489> it gives me a message about a swap file?
<Xaero252> erUSUL: ty
<Guest39489> jonoinnz; http://paste.ubuntu.com/382909/
<theadmin> Is there a way to customize the LiveCD in someway? More precise, i want some neworkmanager plugins on the CD which are not there by default, say, network-manager-pptp
<jonoinnz> secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd/empty  is also a problem I think
<ziroday> theadmin: take a look at UCK or remastersys
<jonoinnz> or maybe not
<theadmin> ziroday: Thanks.
<theadmin> So far i had to use reconstructor, but it's not free
<solana> ee
<jonoinnz> let me see if i can duplicate quickly
<solana> joder
<solana> estoi trastornada
<solana> aki solo ablan ingles
<solana> jajaja
<tiger_> anyone tell me what IDE i should use on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !es | solana
<G-Blunted> why am i getting this msg from freenode: [03:31:35] #Php unable to join channel (invite only)  <---I am already logged all the way in and everything! :/
<ubottu> solana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adambuntu> tiger_, what is the layout?
<G-Blunted> [03:32:21] -NickServ- You are logged in as G-Bleezy.
<G-Blunted> wtf..
<erUSUL> G-Blunted: "invite only"
<daedhel> theadmin: i'd run the distro for a usb key instead of a cd
<tiger_> adambuntu: layout?
<erUSUL> tiger_: what language?
<adambuntu> tiger_, yes. how are you going to install ubuntu? dual boot? straight up full disk?
<tiger_> c/c++
<tiger_> dual boot
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<erUSUL> tiger_: there are others
<jonoinnz> Guest39489, still there?
<Guest39489> yep
<adambuntu> tiger_, ok so are you running windows on the first disk?
<adambuntu> tiger_, or first partition?
<theadmin> tiger_: I know of one too, Netbeans (it's not only for C/CPP, but there is also Java, PHP, some other stuff)
<sejongpa> dfd
<tiger_> adambuntu: yes. is this somehow related to ide?
<adambuntu> tiger_, maybe not. i was assuming that you are putting ubuntu on an ide disk configuration. if its not, pardon me....
<jonoinnz> Guest39489
<jonoinnz> works for me
<Guest39489> :(
<josepa> emfs: i'm back
<tiger_> ok. anjuta and netbeans. which one is better?
<theadmin> adambuntu: by IDE he means, uh... something development environment, i think.
<theadmin> adambuntu: Interactive, maybe
<Silent>  Can anyone maybe point me to a guide on how to setup my squid proxy reports so that it mails the reports to me
<adambuntu> theadmin, yea, thats what i am gathering now. i was thinking he was talking about a disk layout to install ubuntu on...
<tiger_> adambuntu: maybe we are talking about different thing
<tearran> hiyas
<theadmin> tiger_: Well, only tried second one, I actually am not much of a developer, sorry
<DJ_HaMsTa> is the ubuntu 9.10 prepared for laptops ?
<theadmin> DJ_HaMsTa: Yeah, I'm running it on a laptop
<emfs> DJ_HaMsTa: yes
<adambuntu> DJ_HaMsTa, im using i on my netbook
<DJ_HaMsTa> thankk you
<MexPlorer> emfs : well, only tried second one, i'm running it on a laptop
<DJ_HaMsTa> im getting rid of vista
<DJ_HaMsTa> cant stand it anymore
<DJ_HaMsTa> does starcraft play fine in wine ?
<adambuntu> DJ_HaMsTa, you completely getting rid of windows?
<DJ_HaMsTa> yes
<DJ_HaMsTa> on my laptop
<kinja-sheep> DJ_HaMsTa: I always have used video consoles for my gaming  frenzy.
<tearran> look up wine hq there is a list of programs that work
<DJ_HaMsTa> but i actually like games so i use the pc :P
<adambuntu> DJ_HaMsTa, while i am glad your moving to linux, i think there will be somethings you may miss. however, i think you will enjoy learning if you are the learning type...
<adambuntu> DJ_HaMsTa, i know that cedega ports starcraft, so you should be ok
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is this cedega?
<adambuntu> DJ_HaMsTa, use google and read up on it...
<theadmin> DJ_HaMsTa: Starcraft has GOLD status in WINE library, meaning that it runs fine. There are some problems with battle.net
<theadmin> DJ_HaMsTa: CEDEGA is a paid emulation solution for games
<DJ_HaMsTa> battle.net always has problem
<ohminkeaw> *-*
<emfs> who use openfire cluster?
<emfs> not ejabberd, but openfire
<theadmin> Meh games? DJ_HaMsTa, If i were a gamer (like i am), i'd dualboot (like i do)
<tearran> i tryed to install 9.10 on my hp dv900 (dv9308nr) on 2 hd but get a grub error and cannot load eather win or 9.10
<tearran> dv9000
<Blabla3> hi
<lanwork> Hello
<lanwork> I have a ubuntu 9.10 server installed in my computer
<Access_Denied> Yes and?
<theadmin> lanwork: What's the problem?
<Access_Denied> What's the problem
<lanwork> but i need some help after upgrade, because my resolv.conf is blank
<Blabla3> I have a wired connection directly from my seedbox to my main machine, the seedbox is running ubuntu and my main Windows, how do I connect to the seedbox through the wired connection instead of my wireless one, takes forever to transfer files through air...
<Silent> Can anyone plz point me in the direction of a decent SARG/webmin guide?
<Blabla3> I'm totally new to Ubuntu..
<lanwork> i put my local dns server but after restart come back blank again
<lanwork> I read in internet, maybe is because network-manager, is correct?
<theadmin> lanwork: Can be.
<osfast> hello
<tearran> hi
<osfast> can you help me im havin trouble sharing folders over the network
<indus> hi
<mun> hi
<osfast> can you help me im havin trouble sharing folders over the network
<osfast> i cant make shared folder nor can i mount to windows shared folders
<indus> osfast, what happens when you right click the folder , sharing options
<tiger_> theadmin: I just use ubuntu for days. sometimes it just crashed when compiling or browsing web. do you know any reason?
<vala> hello
<theadmin> tiger_: Who knows? Happens to me sometimes too.
<osfast> i mark the rights fo sharing  and get the otefy
<theadmin> I had a kernel panic for no visible reason even
<osfast> 'net usershare' gaf fout 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Bestand of map bestaat niet
<osfast> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<tearran> anyone us a dell inspiron 1100 was wonderig what the best ver to use 9.10 is slow
<tiger_> theadmin: seems this is worse than Windows
<theadmin> tiger_: Well, if you'd know how much errors i had on that...
<vala> can anyone help me?
<theadmin> vala: Ask first, then somebody may respond
<tiger_> kernel panic? i thought ubuntu is more stable than Windows before I use it
<kinja-sheep> !kernel | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<theadmin> tiger_: Well, it's something like a BSoD, happens sometimes (rarely), and reason is heck knows what
<kinja-sheep> tiger_: If the new kernel does not work and cause issues, just roll back down to the older kernel.
<lanwork> I have ubuntu 9.10 server upgraded from 8.10, my resolv.conf have a message I cant edit, i lost fixed dns server every reboot, but my network.conf have all ip address fixed, not dhcp. Can anyone help me?
<vala> my monitor is blinking a little... i don't know why.. installed newest nvidia drivers, tried to adjust resolution, but it doesn't help..
<YURI_> hjg
<DawnLight> compiz is leaking memory i'm gonna run out i wanna report what do i do quick
<theadmin> Hm. To think of that, causing a kernel panic is kinda easy if you want to do it intentionally.
<lanwork> can anyone help meu with dns in ubuntu 9.10 server?
<theadmin> DawnLight: Switch to metacity
<theadmin> DawnLight: alt+f2. metacity --replace.
<DawnLight> theadmin: i wan't to capture the bug to report
<band1to1> UBUNTU is SUCK !!!!!!
<the[V]oid> anyone else than me having trouble with pidgin connecting to icq? not the problem with deactivating clientLogin, he just keeps connecting and connecting and nothing happens
<theadmin> the[V]oid: It started today, yeah
<theadmin> band1to1: GTFO then
<GabrielSOE> Hey all. can anyone please help me reset Compiz setting?
<band1to1> GNOME is SUCK
<band1to1> bsd is OKE
<band1to1> YEAH
<rww> theadmin: Please don't troll trolls.
<theadmin> band1to1: Ubuntu has KDE and XFCE and LXDE... all to your liking.
<rww> band1to1: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Madpilot> band1to1, be polite, or leave
<band1to1> i use hardy.....
<band1to1> and have problem with the kernel
<lanwork> anyone can help somebody whit network problems?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MaxFrames> hello
<theadmin> DawnLight: Go here to report a bug if Apport doesn't suggest it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect More info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Gangrel> Anyone can tell me how to install Dragon Age Origins with wine?
<theadmin> Gangrel: #winehq
<erUSUL> !appdb | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MaxFrames>  how can I configure my ethernet connection so that it uses DHCP, but if a DHCP server is not available, it falls back to a manual configuration?
<lanwork> my resolv.conf doesnt fixes my dns server
<tearran> Is there a lxde ver of ubutu or do you have to apt-get it?
<indus> tearran, lubuntu
<rww> tearran: which version (9.10/karmic, 9.04/jaunty, etc.) of Ubuntu are you using?
<theadmin> tearran: Lubuntu is being worked on, but it's kinda in Beta stage. You can install LXDE from apt.
<tearran> i only gor 384 of ram trying to speed system up on 9.10
<tearran> *got
<rww> tearran: You could try installing the lubuntu-desktop package, then. It's in the multiverse repository.
<rww> ubottu: multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tearran> ty give it a try
<theadmin> tearran: Yeah, LXDE is a good choice then, but XFCE is also worth a shot, just in case
<vala> my monitor is blinking a little... i don't know why.. installed newest nvidia drivers, tried to adjust resolution, but it doesn't help.. who can help me?
<tearran> xfce is great but not as prety :)
<Teknomancer> does anyone know if the Grub that comes with Ubuntu 8.10 is now capable of booting OpenSolaris partitions? I don't remember the grub version but I believe the latest version might have support for Solaris ondisk VTOC
<papaitoo> hiii, can anyone help me with a webcam?? I already did a google search, just can't make it work
<adambuntu> theadmin, is lxde alot faster than gnome? i mean, it looks like a kde knockoff...
<papaitoo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<Teknomancer> I currently have a system with 2 physical HDDs, with Ubuntu installed on the 2nd but I managed to make all partitions inactive without remembering to make one active so I get a "no active partition" on boot, with the Linux CD i can run "install-grub" i think onto the 2nd HHD but I dont want to overwrite the GRUb on the 1st HDD which is Solaris' Grub
<theadmin> adambuntu: And XFCE looks like a GNOME kickoff, so what? It is indeed faster, but i have a lot of memory so it's same for me lol
<Teknomancer> un;ess I can boot Solaris with Linux's Grub
<adambuntu> theadmin, thats what i was thinking too. i guess to each their own when it comes to desktop environments...
<theadmin> adambuntu: Same with distributions, i have a friend who runs Linspire... I hate that one
<adambuntu> theadmin, yea, may as well own windows... lol
<theadmin> adambuntu: Well, not much choice with windows :D But we're driving offtopic
<papaitoo> Can anyone help me with this: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<adambuntu> theadmin, yea... ok so lxde is good for some. thanks
<adambuntu> papaitoo, so thats what lspci says?
<papaitoo> adambuntu: lsusb
<adambuntu> papaitoo, ok, so is it that you want the webcam to work?
<papaitoo> adambuntu: I want to make it work, yes
<adambuntu> papaitoo, looks like it knows what it is, and where it is. so use an app called cheese
<adambuntu> sudo apt-get install cheese
<papaitoo> adambuntu: I already did, is not working, if I didn't mention it, I already did a google search
<papaitoo> that's why I am here
<adambuntu> papaitoo, ok, lemme look around
<tearran> does 9.10 have problems dule booting with win on 1 hd and 9.10 on 2nd grub can not find /boot of win for me on my hp dv9000 laptop
<theadmin> tearran: Woah what? I have a dualboot (Ubuntu (on /dev/sda1) and WinXP Pro RU (on /dev/sda2)), so i guess no problems with that. But i didn't really get what you said
<tearran> win on 1st hd ubuntu on 2nd grub giva a cannot find /boot and now i can not boot eather
<adambuntu> papaitoo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459586
<theadmin> tearran: Guess it either did not install correctly or you erased something.
<papaitoo> thanks
<adambuntu> tearran, fix the windows boot loader first. then fix the ubuntu one...
<Guest39489> Can anyone help? I've managed to delete my root entry from /etc/passwd :/
<tearran> did a fixmbr then fixboot noe can not log into ubuntu
<Slart> Guest39489: on my system it's  "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash"
<techtronic1> can some one help me with apparmor and firefox?
<Guest39489> yeh but I cant edit /etc/passwd
<Guest39489> as im not root
<Slart> Guest39489: boot into recovery mode.. or boot from a live cd
<Mardenkein> start pc with a live system and then change it
<Slart> Guest39489: and afaik sudo should still work
<Guest39489> sudo doesnt work
<frogzoo> gah - GNS3 is bustead again!
<Guest39489> dont have the physical comp infront of me
<Guest39489> its a vps
<Slart> Guest39489: well.. I guess it might be time to contact the provider then
<Slart> Guest39489: I don't really know what else to do.. sorry
<frogzoo> !gns3
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder How you addicently do that..
<Guest39489> I was editing in VIM
<Guest39489> when I should of been using nano
<waltercool> ubuntu offtopic channel?
<Dr_Willis> The bigger question is - why were you editing it by hand in the first place.. but Ive no idea how to fix the actual problem now.
<Slart> waltercool: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Guest39489:  other then a live cd.
<waltercool> Slart: Thank you
<Wormwood> I overwrote the sources.list for Xubuntu
<Slart> waltercool: you're welcome
<Wormwood> does anyone know where to find sources.list for Xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<theadmin> Wormwood: I can paste mine in, it's for Ubuntu but actually is the same
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Heh, they changed a lot, pastebinit doesn't work now
<Dr_Willis> Wormwood:  would be tghe same for ubuntu -see the paste.. and back it up next time
<Dr_Willis> They did?
<Dr_Willis> It just worked here for me
<Dr_Willis> Oh guess it dident. :)
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> silly alias i got. :)
<Wormwood> thanks
<avirulence> hi all. I just had to re-install my system and I chose to go for the 10.04 daily builds. However, I'm having some problems with my sound. I'm using coaxial digital audio, which was always peculiar, since I had to restart alsa and pulseaudio before sound would work. Now, since alsa seems to be missing, restarting pulseaudio doesn't help. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get sound to work again? :-)
<Guest39489> dr_willis; was editing a different entry
<Guest39489> to get ftp privs working for another user
<Dr_Willis> avirulence:  #ubuntu+1 for 10.4 help
<theadmin> Wormwood: Here you go: http://pastebin.com/easPNXew
<Wormwood> Thanks theadmin, really appriciate it
<Dr_Willis> And the lesson for the day is - when editing system config files.. BACK up the original :)
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<Wolfffff> hi all
<TopGear> hello there
<aethelrick> hi all, I'm about to upgrade my server and I'm looking for a new motherboard does anyone have any recommendations for a really good board to run an  Ubuntu server? no sound or 3D video required as the box will run headless, though as much RAM as possible because I'd like to run a couple of VM's
<TopGear> can somebody help me?
<Myrtti> !hcl > aethelrick
<ubottu> aethelrick, please see my private message
<TopGear> I've got Ubuntu 9.10 x64 and grub 2. I want to change the screen after the grub (usplash I thought)
<TopGear> But I can't
<theadmin> Hm, it was simple with Grub 1, but Grub 2 is overcomplicated
<TopGear> when I add the .so in startup manager, nothing happens
<TopGear> after the grub I get a white bar in the left upper corner of my screen
<TopGear> and that's it
<TopGear> after that I get the normal Xsplash
<Mardenkein> there are a wiki for changing usplash on ubuntu
<theadmin> By the way, with GRUB2, screen blinks a couple of times before booting. What the?
<Mardenkein> u need to install this packages. apt-get source usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Mardenkein> sudo apt-get build-dep usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Mardenkein> after that u find a directory named usplash
<TopGear> please send the link for changing usplash
<Mardenkein> foun only the german link
<Mardenkein> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootsplash_anpassen
<TopGear> well
<abhi_nav> what is the alternate for md5 command?
<Slart> abhi_nav: alternate? it doesn't work for you?
<abhi_nav> no md5 dont work
<theadmin> abhi_nav: It's "md5sum", no?
<papaitoo> hi, please, when I reboot or shutdown the pc, and it starts to load, the grubs shows some lines to select which os I wanna run, how can I remove that? I don't have any other os installed, I don't know why are two ubuntu's there
<Slart> abhi_nav: well.. there are lots of checksumming apps out there.. since you don't say anything about *why* md5 doesn't work for you I can't really recommend anything
<abhi_nav> i am doing this: $ md5 ossec-wui-0.3.tar.gz
<Slart> abhi_nav: try md5sum instead
<theadmin> papaitoo: It's likely an old kernel, or do you mean the recovery mode?
<chimp> If taring a directory ie. tar cvzf foo.tar.gz /usr/local/somedir how can I make tar create only the last directory so that when untarred, it just tars to somedir and not to /usr/local/somedir
<papaitoo> theadmin: both
<theadmin> Well, damn. I'm unfamiliar with GRUB2, it's confusing
<papaitoo> how do I update my grub? is I already removed an os
<papaitoo> if
<abhi_nav> I am doing ossec installation while trying to use gpg key its gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382943/ Can i just use software sources to add gpg key manually?
<abhi_nav> md5sum worked for me thnx
<theadmin> papaitoo: Best thing i can recommend is changing "set timeout=10" to some smaller number (line 36 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<Slart> chimp: I would somehow expect there to be a "don't include full path"-switch somewhere in man tar.. but I didn't find anything
<papaitoo> theadmin: sounds cool!, you know how to update the grubs? reconfigure? after I removed other os?
<theadmin> papaitoo: Actually, maybe running grub-install /dev/devicename, but don't know more then that
<Mardenkein> make easily a new entry in grub.cfg..next reboot grub should it show
<papaitoo> Mardenkein: uhm? didn't get it
<chimp> Slart: Yeah I looked for it, couldn't find anything, only solution I find is to cd to the directory first, which is annoying
<Mardenkein> in /boot/grub/grub.cfg u see the bootentry
<Mardenkein> there u copy one entry and change the name and the root hdd
<papaitoo> after, save, says: You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<abe3k> this ubuntu alpha is so good on the eeepc it feels like a final release :D
<Mardenkein> mmh u make it from a live system? u should mount the hdd with rw
<Slart> chimp: well..at least there is a way
<papaitoo> Mardenkein: sorry?
<ghostlines> hi all
<papaitoo> Mardenkein: I'm not in a live cd
<Mardenkein> for example mount /dev/blablubhddname /mnt/thedirectoryofthemountedhdd -o rw
<ghostlines> why doesn't root have apt-get install tab completion?
<iceroot> ghostlines: its working fine with sudo
<Mardenkein> mmhh anyway u need read write permmission on root hdd..
<abe3k> anyone tried the xi2 multiple input with the ubuntu 10.04 ? it ROCKS
<Mardenkein> then u make it with a live system and mount ur hdd by hand
<theadmin> ...not even sure what is xi2
<iceroot> abe3k: #ubuntu+1
<Slart> abe3k: we've all tried it.. but we secretely gather in #ubuntu+1 to discuss 10.04..
<Slart> abe3k: =)
<ghostlines> iceroot, i appreciate any help but that doesn't answer my question
<Slart> ghostlines: probably because of the whole "sudo instead of root" thing..
<godb> yesterday i saw a man said he encounter a problem,he compile kernel and come out the message:unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts,is it mounted?  today ,i encounter it too,any help?
<theadmin> ghostlines: That means that root configs don't have the completion, and you have to learn to use "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su" or "su root"
<Slart> ghostlines: I'm not sure if it's a setting in .bashrc .. or somewhere else.. (I've seen the autocompletion stuff mentioned somewhere but I can't remember)
<Slart> theadmin: well.. it doesn't autocomplete when you use sudo -i either
<theadmin> Slart: Hum.
<godb> yesterday i saw a man said he encounter a problem,he compileunable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts,is it mounted?  today ,i encounter it too,any help?
<theadmin> Strange :/ sorry then no idea
<Slart> theadmin: I was kind of hoping it would.. =)
<SandGorgon> guys.. we are trying to set up a wireless desktop network: we really want it to be as solid as a wired network. Any ideas on what is a really good PCI or USB wireless G card for Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<dlynes> SandGorgon, wireless will never be as solid as wired
<ghostlines> theadmin, normal system users have tab completion and root doesn't what happened to the open source's freedom?
<theadmin> Hehehe. Keyboard volume controls work on Linux but not on Windows lolz
<theadmin> Sorry for ot
<ghostlines> theadmin, I don't have to learn how to use sudo -i etccc, i have to learn how to set my root config's tab completion
<Guest39489> Okay, I managed to get in using the 'Finnix recovery console' my VPS provides
<mattwj2002> are there any ubuntu books that are released under GPL in a PDF format available online?
<iceroot> ghostlines: of course it does, because you dont have to use root
<Guest39489> I went into /etc/passwd and it looks like the root entry is still in there
<iceroot> ghostlines: using root is not supported here
<mattwj2002> if so what are they?
<Slart> mattwj2002: I'm not sure if it's gpl.. probably not.. but there's the ubuntu pocket guide.. the pdf is free
<SandGorgon> dlynes, true.. anything as near as possible. basically looking for opinion on a really good USB wireless card
<ghostlines> iceroot, apparently so, as if sudo solves all the problems and no damage can be done
<ghostlines> iceroot, but so be it, i use the so i gotta obey the rules or tweak it
<iceroot> ghostlines: and if you want to learn how to configure it. vim ~/.bashrc
<dlynes> SandGorgon, You do realize that most wireless cards supported by XP are also supported by Linux?
<ghostlines> iceroot, thanks man, gunna check it out
<mattwj2002> okay
<abhi_nav> I am doing ossec installation while trying to use gpg key its gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382943/ Can i just use software sources to add gpg key manually?
<mattwj2002> dang the reason I ask is because I was hoping to add some computer books to wikisource but we would need a compatible license
<dlynes> SandGorgon, Linux has a wrapper for wireless network card drivers, that will allow you to use the Windows drivers
<mattwj2002> the pocket guide is copywriten
<BugeyeD> us.archive.ubuntu.com appears to be down ... http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com
<sleepy_cat> For Webkit i wanted libsoup 2.29 and i had 2.24 installed so i removed 2.24 and installed 2.29 but while removing 2.24 it said removing evolution etc stuff .. now after restarting i got a small terminal in the upper left corner and no desktop
<dlynes> SandGorgon, that being said, there's also a usb guide for Linux, to let you know what hardware is well supported
<SandGorgon> dlynes, I was thinking more on lines of kernel drivers - like those for intel wireless . Are there any options like that for USB Wireless G
<dlynes> SandGorgon, yes...they're usually complemented with a system service
<SandGorgon> dlynes, I did check the page and got a list of USB wireless adapters.. but dunno which one is the "best" ? (if I can call that)
<sleepy_cat> can someone help me how to restart and get my desktop back
<theadmin> BugeyeD: Because there is no such site. US is in the "main" archive, which is archive.ubuntu.com
<ghostlines> iceroot, thanks alot dude i "fixed" it
<dlynes> SandGorgon, at least for the wireless cards that are built into laptops with the centrino chipsets
<Matthu> Hello internet
<Matthu> how are you?
<Matthu> I am having a small problem with ubuntu.
<ghostlines> iceroot, they don't condone it but the settings nicely there commented out lol :p
<theadmin> Matthu: Hello, $USER. What is your problem?
<BugeyeD> theadmin: when did this change? i have jaunty in production, for which /etc/apt/sources.list points to us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu on practically every line
<BugeyeD> theadmin: this wasn't my doing
<Matthu> im still learning linux, i used mint about a year ago for about a month, ive now installed ubuntu.  im trying to eventually have a good understanding of linux.
<Matthu> ive got a decent undrstanding of commands and terminal etc.
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , i want to add some new wallpapers. i see that the main dir is /usr/share/backgrounds . i pasted some pictures to this location , but when i enter Right Click -> Change Backgrounds , i dont see that pictures. is there a different location im not aware of? thank you.
<Matthu> ok my problem:
<Matthu> Menus flicker in full screen when watching a video through firefox.
<theadmin> BugeyeD: Hm, dunno. I use default install and it downloads everything from archive.ubuntu.com
<BugeyeD> theadmin: and if there's no such site, it shouldn't have an A record
<Matthu> Also, i can't seem to get the same ratio aspect as i can in windows.
<BugeyeD> theadmin: what release are you using?
<theadmin> BugeyeD: Karmic
<BugeyeD> there ya go
<theadmin> BugeyeD: Altho no. For me, it's using ru.archive.ubuntu.com, but previous install used main one :D
<Matthu> Rany:  Can you navigate to where the pic is stored and right click set as background?
<Matthu> rany:   my bad u cant do that hehe
<RanyAlbeg> Matthu: I can drag and drop
<RanyAlbeg> Matthu: but i want to know where is the main dir for backgrounds
<xangua> /usr/share/backgrounds/ ¿
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<RanyAlbeg> xangua: thanks, but the problem is that i want to move some pictures to this folder and then be able to go Right Click->Set Backgrounds , and see them there, but i dont. so i thought there is some other location im not aware of.
<jlive> I have been trying to install xubuntu on an old PIII vaio notebook, question relates to xorg rather than distro, have been booting to black screen since first install, have tryed to reconfigure xorg but seems to pick up the same 'black screen configuration'. Have also been getting a GRUB 'no such disk' error, which seeing as I only have one OS it seems to figure itself out and boot anyway. I can TTY fine also. Hope there is someone here tha
<beaver> www.search2.net
<exs> hi
<Matthu> theadmin:  Any information for me regarding full screen menus flickering when watching a video in full screen using ubuntu 9.10?
<snowrichard> hello
<exs> does somebody know an alternative to pastebinit? cause this programed does not function anymore, cause pastebin changed his code
<theadmin> Matthu: Had that sometimes, but no idea.
<theadmin> exs: Pastebinit supports buncha other sites
<Matthu> theadmin:  ok ty ill google some more.
<exs> cat bla | pastebinit uses only pastebin
<abe3k_> Matthu : what is your video card ?
<varunthacker> when using gparted why does dev/sda2 have the remaining sda*. as dropdown. when using solaris i am having problems specifying sda10 as it all comes under ext-dos.http://bit.ly/cwdZJ9
<BluesKaj> jlive, so you have a tty login , but no X ...which graphics card ?
<Matthu> ati xpress 1100
<RanyAlbeg> xangua: maybe the backgrounds application just reads the backgrounds each from its path instead of a main directory for all?
<theadmin> exs: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit -i - -b http://pastey.net - works, no?
<Matthu> abe3k:  ati xpress 1100
<dlynes> SandGorgon, Looks like according to the linux-usb.org site that there aren't any wireless devices that are well supported natively....however, depending on the Linux distro you're using Intel ipw3945 is supported (although if you upgrade your kernel, it might not be), ...
<Matthu> abe3k:  also i cant seem to attain the aspect ratio i want.  using megavideo i cant get the same aspect ratio as i can get using vista.
<abe3k_> Matthu : make sure you have the latest drivers installed for that card, either from system/administration/HW drivers , or from the web
<exs> theadmin, no, but how to change the dafault value pastebin to another service?
<SandGorgon> dlynes, thanks for looking! I was also considering the DWA 125 dlink usb adapter
<theadmin> exs: no idea %)
<Matthu> abe3k_:  im using w/e drivers came with ubuntu :P me and drivers don't get along o.O
<abe3k_> Matthu, there are many video players out there, a good one to lookup is VLC, you'll have many options regarding aspects and so on
<maria> hola
<dlynes> SandGorgon, that being said, here's a link for you for the Windows driver support in Ubuntu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html  and here's the list of supported hardware via ndiswrapper:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Category:USB
<jlive> blueskaj: yeah thats it, its an Intel Extreme 830MG as far as I can recall
<maria> hola
<maria> como estas
<abe3k_> Matthu, also in vlc you can setup the video output to be on opengl, I think that'll help with flickering backgrounds
<Matthu> abe3k_:  vlc is great i havent used it in linux yet, the video im watching im watching through firefox using megavideo.  maybe i should try inputting the url into vlc?  never done that before.
<SandGorgon> dlynes, thanks!
<exs> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit -b http://rafb.net does not function too
<dlynes> Has anyone encountered problems mounting nfs mounts under Ubuntu 9.1 (Karmic)?
<abe3k_> Matthu: that wont work,
<xangua> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abe3k_> Matthu: are you using compiz ?
<Matthu> abe3k_  no
<Matthu> abe3k_:  id love to but xpress 1100 :P
<tiger_> theadmin: is there a way to turn off the animated window close-off?
<theadmin> tiger_: Uh, compiz settings
<abe3k_> Matthu: my problem is I'm not familiar with ati drivers, I think someone here should know more about ati than me
<theadmin> tiger_: System - Preferences - Appearance - Desktop Effects
<maria> hola
<maria> quien eres
<xangua> !es | maria
<miha> where would one find control code/hash for ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ? some user is asking on local support forum, it used to be in mirror, but now ubuntu page hides mirrors
<Matthu> abe3k_:  maybe latest version wil be listed in synaptics package manager.  you might be right about the drivers needing to be updated tho.
<jlive> yeah thats it, its an Intel Extreme 830MG as far as I can recall
<Matthu> abe3k_:  u can watch megavideos without the menus flickering in firefox?
<rww> ubottu: md5 | miha
<ubottu> miha: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<abe3k_> Matthu: I'm using nvidia drivers, and I keep them up to date from the nvidia website since they support linux
<theadmin> miha: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<abe3k_> Matthu: yes
<theadmin> miha: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/SHA1SUMS and http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/SHA256SUMS too
<rww> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<miha> thx
<abe3k_> Matthu: try putting the menus on autohide so they don't bother you that much for now, and try to look for driver updates
<Matthu> abe3k_:  hehe ya thats cool, a bit of a problem for me is ati stopped supporting my video card and switched it to legacy drivers which kind of confuses me, ill look into the drivers tho now that i know it can b fixed.
<abe3k_> Matthu: ok one more thing, from the desktop appearance, what level of effects do you have?
<Matthu> abe3k_:  Thanks a lot for your time.
<Matthu> abe3k_:  I put them on lowest for now.
<theadmin> Matthu: Might be a good idea to turn off completely
<theadmin> Matthu: "None" setting
<abe3k_> Matthu: do you have the flickering when the effects are switched on ?
<jlive> admin: I have been trying to install xubuntu on an old PIII vaio notebook, question relates to xorg rather than distro, have been booting to black screen since first install, have tryed to reconfigure xorg but seems to pick up the same 'black screen configuration'. Have also been getting a GRUB 'no such disk' error, which seeing as I only have one OS it seems to figure itself out and boot anyway. I can TTY fine also. Hope there is someone h
<Matthu> theadmin:  i meant that i have them on none
<DNil> hey has any one tried using ubuntu 9.10?
<Matthu> abe3k_ :  i will check with settings turned up
<abe3k_> Matthu: set it on to normal for now
<BluesKaj> jlive, hmm,  the Intel Extreme 830MG looks like a difficult driver to find for linux
<Guest22094> admin: Am I on the right channel? I need to Some how ubuntu screwed up in the rootacces, while I tried to create a new user on my system.. now nothing works, not even grafical interface will start. Just start up a maintenance shell :/
<tiger_> theadmin: thanks. i turned effect off. but it is somewhat ugly slowly. not faster or smoother
<jlive> I had it working out of the box to some extent with a 'jolicloud' distro a while back
<jlive> at least it worked better than it does now
<miha> rww, theadmin: thx, see http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/27500/#p27500
<Matthu> abe3k_:  still lots of flickering when navigating menus in full screen with normal setting
<tiger_> theadmin: i felt ubuntu is bit slower than Windows, not that responsive. is something wrong with my setting?
<theadmin> tiger_: No idea.
<abe3k_> Matthu : goto the synaptics package manager from /syste/admin/ and look for a package called compizconfig-settings-manager and install it
<chele> hello my house nat chack jack net my michaoel
<chele> djfu por nat
<theadmin> !fr | chele
<ubottu> chele: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<miha> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<miha> cool! :D
<chele> we can five ? IN THE FISE OK
<theadmin> lol "ubuntuja"
<Matthu> abe3k_: installing, thanks again.  ill try anything before i learn drivers in linux hehe.
<BluesKaj> jlive, all I can suggest is, continue your search on google-linux and the ubuntu forums for a solution
<miha> theadmin well noun endings in slovenian match the verb ending
<jlive> Blues Kaj: I Would have at least thought it would produce some sort of display,
<xulita> mensege
<theadmin> miha: Oh...
<abe3k_> Matthu: nps
<miha> we dont need 'am, is, are' it is implicit in ending
<s7> GRUB4DOS 0.4.4 2009-04-20, Memory: 6399K / 1012M, menuEnd: 0X4349E
<kad__> hello need help when boot ubuntu, there's error say : mount filesystem failed press control D and when i enter shell using root , i can't config anything with fstab or "/ " coz it say file system read only how i can fix it?? thx
<Matthu> i hate drivers in all os's, you software devs take note!
<Matthu> lol
<jlive> Thats what I have been doing, there is too many different bugs
<BluesKaj> jlive, you can try sudo apt-get install vesa at the prompt
<theadmin> miha: Same with russian... yet i wouldn't say "Ubuntы", i'd still say Ubuntu.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> rww: Sorry...
<abe3k_> Matthu : also one more thing, which version of flash player are you using ?
<miha> theadmin :D
<miha> theadmin serbs think same way too, but they phonetically write in 'serbian': Michael=Maykl
<kad__> hello need help when boot ubuntu, there's error say : mount filesystem failed press control D and when i enter shell using root , i can't config anything with fstab or "/ " coz it say file system read only how i can fix it?? thx
<theadmin> kad__: Try "fsck"
<Pici> miha: Lets keep this channel clear for support, use #ubuntu-offtopic if you need to.
<csarven> From Firefox, I'd like to open up a file (vcard or ics) in Evolution, which path/file do I have to point to it? I've tried /usr/bin/evolution but it didn't work.
<miha> Pici ok, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> kad__:  you should fsck the filesystem to insure its in a sane state
<jlive> I thought vesa came with this distro? I tried it and  got E: Coultnt find package vesa
<theadmin> csarven: "which evolution"
<Matthu> abe3k_ : Hmmm i would've thought it was adobe flash i know i installed adobe flash a few hours ago when prompted by firefox.  but if i chck addons > plugins it says nothing about adobe but it says shockwave 10.0
<abe3k_> theadmin : shouldn't he use fsck -f ?
<jaik> Hello ubuntuuser! Does anyone know a player, that can fix a sound-delay in a movie in realtime?
<Slart> jlive: what is vesa? drivers? some app? libraries?
<Guest22094> need help! Somehow I can't access my filesystem of start graphical interface.. just stops with the messeage "unable to mount root filesystem" and starts maintainence shell
<kad__> Dr_Willis,  theadmin, i try fsck once and it remove some inode ... then i re-install ubuntu again , then when update and restart same problem agaian
<csarven> theadmin: The calendar or contacts
<Pici> jaik: The package name for the xorg driver is xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Dr_Willis> jlive:  it should. Vesa shouldbe the failsafe for X to use if all else fails. Ive no idea why you are having issues.. unless its trying somthing else it thinks is better.
<theadmin> csarven: Oh, sorry, i misunderstood.
<jaik> Pici: thank you, I'll google it :)
<Dr_Willis> Kraln:  so thisis happing on the FIRST boot of a clean ubuntu install?
<OllieRattue> Hey, are there any known problems with archive.ubuntu.com. I don't seem to be able to connect when doing an apt-get update or apt-get upgrade
<abe3k_> Matthu : try putting about:plugins in the address bar
<theadmin> csarven: I belive somewhere around your $HOME, maybe ".evolution" or something, i dunno, i use GMail
<Pici> jaik: You shouldn't need to google it, it should be installed by default. if its not for some reason, you can do: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Dr_Willis> OllieRattue:  there was someone else in here yestrday with some issues error 400 i think for archive.ubuntu.com
<jlive> slart: wiki VESA
<csarven> theadmin The only way I can do is if I save the file and than import it within Evolution
<csarven> Which is cumbersome
<Dr_Willis> OllieRattue:  i just now seem to have some issues with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<OllieRattue> Dr_Willis: hmmm
<kad__> Dr_Willis, so what do u think problem, how i can fix it
<Dr_Willis> OllieRattue:  just tried to update my 10.04 test install
<jlive> the wierdest one is, when I nano view xorg.conf it doesnt display anything. But whin I xorg -configure and test I get the same resulting black screen...
<Matthu> abe3k_  :  no mention of adobe there either, only shockwave 10.0.  also compiz is installed.
<jaik> Pici: it's installed - but how do I start it?
<Dr_Willis> kad__: :  so thisis happing on the FIRST boot of a clean ubuntu install?
<Pici> jaik: Start it? Its not an application. What exactly are you trying to do?
<abe3k_> Matthu : open up the settings manager from /system/prefs/compiz settings manager
<kad__> Dr_Willis, this happen when install the updates
<kad__> Dr_Willis, i install it 3 times
<Matthu> abe3k_ : done
<Pici> Dr_Willis: There were a few large security updates for karmic overnight (OO.o), the repositories are slow for everyone right now.
<jlive> Dr_willis: how do I view and interpret what its using though!?
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  ok. id not noticed that. :)
<OllieRattue> Pici: ah ok thanks
<abe3k_> Matthu: open up general in the top part, and check "Undirect Fullscreen Windows"
<Dr_Willis> I will wait till tomorrow then :)
<jaik> Pici: I've a movie with an audio delay of around 1 second
<theadmin> Well, try VLC, jaik, it can speed stuff up AFAIK
<jaik> Pici: I'd like to play it and move the audio-layer
<Slart> jlive: I was more wondering what you were trying to install when you tried the package "vesa".. if it was drivers for X, vesa libraries for python or some other weird thing.. I suppose, from the rest of the conversation, you were looking for the Xorg drivers, which should be installed by default
<Pici> jaik: vlc can do that, VESA is completely unrelated to your problem.
<Slart> jlive: you might want to take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what X is trying to do.. what drivers it thinks it should use.. video modes and so on
<Matthu> abe3k_ : done but still flickering when using menus
<yehia> iam using fluxbox - and my wired connection is working fine - but the wireless not - any help ?
<abe3k_> Matthu: press F11 when you're using firefox
<jaik> Pici: I could not find that function in VLC - does anyone know the name of this feature?
<Slart> Pici: I think there's some confusion since you addressed your VESA message to jaik instead of jlive
<Pici> jaik: I just realized that I was responding to the wrong person about VESA, sorry for the confusion
<ionut> how can i convert ogv files (video ) into avi (i don't wont to lose quality) ?
<jaik> Pici: ah, ok :)
<Pici> jaik: I don't think its in the menus, I remember seeing it in the keyboard shortcuts in the preferences though.
<Slart> ionut: mencoder should work.. there are other converters as well
<theadmin> ionut: There are some online places where you can do so... maybe there are Ubuntu converters too, don't know any
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  avi files can be of any of several dozen+ codecs.  theres tools to convert video files like winff, avidemix, handbrake and others
<Matthu> abe3k_ : Done but still flickers even with firefox in ful screen mode
<x_> привет
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  or the cli tools ffmpeg, or mencoder
<Pici> !ru | x_
<ubottu> x_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Matthu> abe3k_ : btw i can pause the video and navigate the windows with flickering
<theadmin> x_: Привет)) Русская поддержка в #ubuntu-ru
<jlive> Slart: exactly I dk what it can improve, I remember seeing it as a fix for a few vrious fairly unrelated problems on ubuntu forums. will have a butchers at Xorg.0.log
<kad__> Dr_Willis,  it will keep like this ? i mean no solution for this ?
<ionut> tnx all
<Dr_Willis> Matthu:  if you are gettting video 'tearing' in compiz - there is a setting in compiz to enable vsync
<abe3k_> Matthu : try turning off the "unredirect fullscreen windows"
<Guest39489> Okay, got root working again, anyone experienced in setting up a FTP server think they're man enough to solve my problem? :)
<abe3k_> Dr_Willis : his gnome menus are shoing up in fullscreen videos from firefox
<Matthu> dr_wilis : I'm getting flickering in my video using megavideo.  Only when browsing the menus while the video plays tho.
<Dr_Willis> kad__:  no idea whats going on. You could write up the details at a pastebin site so others can see and check the forums.  Its werd theat the filesystem is failing after you update/upgrade the first time
<Slart> jlive: the only good thing about vesa would be compatibility if I understand things correctly..
<kad__> Dr_Willis, it's good idea to boot from LIVE cd, and mount the "/" file system and change the pass to " 0" instead of "1" for the "/ " ?
<Dr_Willis> Matthu:  ive had very poor flash videos from that site. and others like it. I normally download/get the videos to hd then convert/watch them
<Dr_Willis> kad__:  guess you could try. but im thinkin thers some deeper issues going on
<Matthu> to be clear in full screen video plays fine but if i try to navigate te menus while the video plays in full screen i get tons of lag and flickering.
<balboa> i've tried to make an ubuntu lucid remix folowing this how-to :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch but when i try to install it i get "AssertionError: Missing filesystem.size." from ubiquity
<kad__> Dr_Willis,  ya but i can't everything to re-install ubuntu
<Matthu> dr_willis : i get no probs with windows
<Dr_Willis> Matthu:  is it even usiong flash? last time i tried fullscreen flash videos if i tried to do anything else with any other programs. it would Unfullscreen the flash
<yehia> any help ?
<yehia> my wireless not working with the Fluxbox- although its working with Gnome
<theadmin> what the heck!
<theadmin> sudo: cd: command not found
<Dr_Willis> Matthu:   adobe dosent really put as much effort into the Linux flash testing/work as it does windows..   at least it sounds liek a flash issue to me
<Dr_Willis> whats the point of 'sudo cd'  :)
<Pici> theadmin: cd is a shell built-in, its not a command.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I wanna see wtf is in /root without changing it's permissions
<dreamy_> hi, does anyone knows a working repo for E17, to work on interpid ? ive been searching all over the wweb and no luck... (anyone helping ? )
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  sudo ls /whatver/   cd wont do anyting at all for you
<Slart> theadmin: cd isn't a command.. it's a part of bash
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hm, yeah, nearly like that. "sudo ls -la /root" did it
<dreamy_> i have found dunewind, i dont know if it is good .. and i dint had no instuctions on how to install the signature key
<Guest22094> anyone: lost writeaccess to my filesystem. What can I do?
<Matthu> abe3k_ : ok so i unchecked indirect full screen and put firefox into fullscreen and still flickering
<jlive> Slart: It seems it is already using vesa drivers, and  is tottally hppy with my video chipset
<dreamy_> anyone else using e17 on interpid .. ?
<Slart> jlive: what graphics card do you have?
<jlive> 830mg intel extreme
<Juanlu> Hola
<Juanlu> Alguien es español
<jlive> its a vaio pcg-r600hmpd
<theadmin> !es | Juanlu
<ubottu> Juanlu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bugaloo> ppl, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.10 using gnome. My sound is ok, but when I have two simultaneous sounds (like I'm watching a youtube video and someone talks to me on IM) the second sound comes with a distortion. Does anybody knows how to fix it?
<Guest39489> Can anyone solve this problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414944
<Slart> jlive: hmm.. I thought there were intel drivers available.. odd
<kad__> Dr_Willis, when i fsck it say : WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage => should i continue with "y" ?
<BaLo0n> czesc
<BaLo0n> kto poklika ?
<Slart> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<abe3k_> Matthu: well,  looks like for now you either set the menus to autohide and look for a better driver, or stream the videos in another video player, you can get the direct video links by using addons like downloadhelper for firefox
<theadmin> kad__: No way... you must not use fsck on a mounted system! You need to unmount it first or if you can't, use a Live CD
<pjotr_> kad__, no.
<Dr_Willis> kad__:  i always fsck ffrom a live cd. If the system is wanting todo constant fscks - ther maybe some other issues going on
<kad__> i'll do it on live cd thx =) hope it work out
<Matthu> abe3k_ : the menus do autohide, i can watch the video fine.  its just... annoying.  plus i like solving problems.  ill let u know if i get it fixed im sure i will.
<jlive> slart: could this a driver issue or a xorg.conf issue then?
<Dr_Willis> kad__:  so to summarize - You do a new install.. it works for a while and you can reboot and stuff.. if you do a update/upgrade of the system - it always wants to fsck afterwards?
<abe3k_> Matthu: theres an option to copy the video URLs in downloadhelper called copy url, just copy the url and paste it in vlc or the player of your choice
<asusatiyo> hai
<kad__> Dr_Willis, exactly.
<Slart> jlive: intel has had their share of driver problems.. but I think it should be mostly fixed by now.. xorg.conf should be autodetected (it empty) now.. but you can still fix things by manually specifying them
<Slart> jlive: it's hard to say what might be wrong..
<abe3k_> Mathhu: also if its a flash player problem, which I don't think it is since I don't have that problem, you can get another free flashplayer plugin for firefox, there are a couple out there
<istemsiz> bizden varmıdır acep :)
<Myrtti> !tr | istemsiz
<ubottu> istemsiz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<adambuntu> can someone help with my atheros 9285 card? i have intermittent wireless connections. it works for a while, then just quits randomly
<z0r> guys, I just got a kernel panic... uhh, what's the first step of the process to identifying the cause?
<jlive> slart: I have had X working on this laptop before, albeit limping along out of the box with 'jolicloud'
<theadmin> z0r: How exactly you know it was a kernel panic? What happened?
<abe3k_> Matthu: also if its a flash player problem, which I don't think it is since I don't have that problem, you can get another free flashplayer plugin for firefox, there are a couple out there
<babalu> how can i correct the newlines in some file? (i mean replace a non standard newline by a standard one)
<z0r> the screen went blank and the caps lock and scroll lock indicators started flashing
<theadmin> z0r: Hm... I also had a kernel panic once, but screen was just frozen. But yeah... Well, there are those system logs of some kind.
<z0r> which would be located where?
<Slart> jlive: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log file?
<jcrawford> hey guys i have enabled the NVidia driver (185) however I still cannot get the compiz effects to show any thoughts on what I can try?  I open the NVIDIA X Settings app and it tells me that I am not using that for some reason or another
<bugaloo> jcrawford, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<adambuntu> anyone good at troubleshooting an atheros wireless card intermittent connection? need a tad of help
<jcrawford> I went to Device Drivers and selected it and choose activate
<abe3k_> jcrawford : are they the ones from the nvidia site?, or the one that came with ubuntu ?
<jcrawford> came with Ubuntu I would assume
<bugaloo> jcrawford, nvidia has the driver on the website
<jcrawford> I did not install them
<jlive> slart: Ill give it a go...
<bugaloo> jcrawford, it's better than driver that comes with ubuntu
<jcrawford> how do i see which card I have so that I can get the proper driver?
<bugaloo> jcrawford, try to download and install from the nvidia website
<bugaloo> lspci
<z0r> theadmin: where would these logs be located?
<abe3k_> jcrawford : did you restart your gdm after installing them ?
<HALFWITS> Hi folks - I'm new to linux (used UNIX thirty years ago and Windows ever since) and just installed Ubuntu Studio.
<jcrawford> abe3k_, i rebooted the system last night after doing all that
<abe3k_> HALFWITS : good choice ! :D
<jcrawford> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [Quadro FX 580] (rev a1)
<xover> is there a hardware room?
<bugaloo> jcrawford, it's not going to work with native drivers. You have to download it from nvidia website.
<xevil> z0r: /var/log
<theadmin> Can i do something like "if APP stops using network, kill it and restart" in a shell script?
<HALFWITS> I set up a user and password, but it keeps asking me for administrator password - which I haven't been asked to set
<abe3k_> jcrawford : is it marked as enabled from the hardware Drivers? in the /system/admin ?
<ja660k> hey, when i connect to a server using the application ubuntu comes with, is there a way i can do that so it keeps the connection so i can click on it and it iwll open again?
<jcrawford> abe3k_, it was till I just removed it :)
<adambuntu> can someone help me with my intermittent wireless connection?
<theadmin> HALFWITS: The admin password is normally same as password you set on installing
<HALFWITS> I'll give that a try, thanks
<bugaloo> HALFWITS, it's probably the same user password
<Slart> theadmin: hmm.. nethogs can list processes and network usage.. perhaps with some grep/sed magic it might work
<jcrawford> grr not sure if it is my proxy or not but I cannot get past the global site for Nvidia
<jcrawford> no links nothing just images
<HALFWITS> Should ubuntu recognise Dell on-board networks ??
<z0r> So does anyone know where I should be obtaining information regarding my kernel panic from?
<rrittenhouse> How long has the US update server been acting up?
<jcrawford> can someone link me to the driver page by chance?
<abe3k_> jcrawford : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us
<jcrawford> thanks abe3k_
<bugaloo> jcrawford, http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx
<xevil> z0r: /var/log/kern.log
<ianwizard> I need some help with acpi.  My fan is not working, and after days of Googleing, I've pretty much narrowed it down to three things: a missing driver,  a grub boot option, or, acpitz (to which there is no reference on my machine).  Can someone help?  This is rather urgent.
<theadmin> Slart: Well, say, if "netstat -p | grep APP" returns nothing, "killall APP -9 && APP"? But how? %)
<abe3k_> jcrawford : but to install those drivers you'll have to use the terminal
<jcrawford> yea
<Gangrel> is there any program like daemon tools so i can mount an iso file?
<z0r> ty xevil
<jcrawford> it's a .run do i just ./blah.run
<adambuntu> need a tad of help on my intermittent wireless connection. does someone have a bit of time?
<DJones> !iso | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<theadmin> jcrawford: Yes, but it must be made executable
<jcrawford> yea got it
<jcrawford> :)
<jcrawford> brb
<Slart> theadmin: hmm.. let me play around with it for a couple of seconds
<flavor8> hey guys...does anybody have a working lirc setup (w/ banshee)? i have a problem in my lircrc, in that it kicks off a new banshee process each time, rather than sending commands to the existing banshee
<abe3k_> HALFWITS: I think it should, I have a dell at home and the network is working out of the box
<rrittenhouse> Is the US update server down? I am not able to update.
<rrittenhouse> looks like OO was updated
<theadmin> rrittenhouse: Yeah it is, sorry for the inconvinience. They're fixing it i hope
<jpds> rrittenhouse: Archive is maxing out on openoffice traffic.
<rrittenhouse> cool np just confirming it so people stop asking me lol :)
<adambuntu> theadmin, do you have a sec to help me with my wireless?
<ProUbuntu> Were can I find .img of Karmic UNR
<HALFWITS> Theadmin: Thanks - if I can't get it to work, I might install a network card - Bye.
<rrittenhouse> jpds, that's actually what I was guessing...OO is always a large one
<jpds> rrittenhouse: Use a local mirror and not us.archive
<rrittenhouse> thanks :)
<jpds> rrittenhouse: us.archive is in London.
<rrittenhouse> interesting
<jpds> rrittenhouse: System → Admin → Software Sources has a list of US mirrors.
<theadmin> adambuntu: I'm really not experienced in that
<rrittenhouse> jpds, I tried that once but I found that they seemed out of date at times.. is that actually the case?
<abe3k_> jcrawford : which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<adambuntu> theadmin, thanks.
<adambuntu> theadmin, are you good with apic?
<jpds> rrittenhouse: No, check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors for freshness.
<theadmin> ProUbuntu: Why would you even need one? ISO is somewhat more supported on Linux systems, so they don't provide any other formats
<Dr_Willis> Updates to OO that i dont even ever use :)
<theadmin> adambuntu: no idea who/what that is.
<adambuntu> lol
<adambuntu> kk
<Dr_Willis> ProUbuntu:  use various tools to put a img file on a usb drive.
<Dr_Willis> ProUbuntu:  err i maan make the iso on the usb drive. :)
<adambuntu> how do i turn off network sleep in power management?
<z0r> ok I can't seem to find anything useful in my /var/log/kern.log. Any other ideas as to where I might find information regarding the panic I ran into earlier?
<ProUbuntu> theadmin: Is said in the help for installation of UNR
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the old release had a img file. it no longer does
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, check out netbootin
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yeah maybe, that was my point overall, they no longer provide IMGs
<ProUbuntu> Ok. So the way is not as written
<Slart> theadmin: this kind of works.. change it to fit your needs     if [ `sudo netstat -p | grep java | wc -l` -lt 9 ] ; then echo Hello; fi
<Slart> theadmin: wc -l just counts the number of lines in the output
<ProUbuntu> What is netbootin?
<z0r> here's my /var/log/kern.log: http://pastebin.org/96487 but I ran into the panic less than 30 min ago... I'm a bit alarmed by those segfaults on previous days. Are they significant?
<theadmin> Slart: Okay. Does this look right?  if [ `netstat -p | grep gwget | wc -l` -lt 9 ] ; then killall gwget && gwget; fi
<theadmin> !unetbootin | ProUbuntu
<ubottu> ProUbuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, im sorry, unetbootin. it is a .iso/.img tool that will load the livecd/iso/img bootable on a usb stick
<Gangrel> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Slart> theadmin: yes.. that looks sensible.. the number 9 is just the number of java processes I had..  -lt means less than.. so if you have less then 9 processes listed by netstat.. it will kill it and restart
<ProUbuntu> I have checked but no Karmic UNR (9.10)
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, give me a se
<Gangrel> why when i try to mount an iso file i get : this is not an iso file?
<Dr_Willis> Theres a 9.10 UNR - im using it on my AAO.
<ProUbuntu> adambuntu: wath is a se?
<Slart> Gangrel: try running   file yourimagefile.iso    and see what it says.. perhaps it isn't an iso file
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, hey here is the link to the x86 karmic unr.iso
<theadmin> Slart, ah, so i'll have to change 9 to 1
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<Gangrel> Slart what you mean?
<ProUbuntu> Yes is that one
<Slart> theadmin: yes.. if you want to restart the process if there are 0 lines listed in the netstat output
<Slart> Gangrel: you have a file you're trying to mount.. right?
<theadmin> Slart: 0 or less*
<Gangrel> Slart yeah
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, keep in mind, its not the .img file, but the .iso is just as good
<nonameNN> could some one tell me of a repository that actually works?
<ProUbuntu> I have the iso file of UNR
<theadmin> nonameNN: Huh?
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, why do you need the .img file?
<nonameNN> theadmin: no one works! so slow...
<Slart> Gangrel: so.. say that that file is called    yourfile.iso ... you can then run the "file" command on it.. it's a command that tries to identify files by format and such.. so you run     file  yourfile.iso
<toman> hello there, I have some problems installing benq 5000 scanner on ubuntu 9.10.  Actually the problem is i don't know what to do. I googled it but all i found is a broken link . I found that my scanner is supported but when i start sane it errors me with "Failed to open device `snapscan:libusb:005:003': Invalid argument
<devendra> there is no trash available in root , so where does deleted files go ?
<toman> can somebody help me ?
<Gangrel> Slart ok it says data
<theadmin> nonameNN: Many people are using them then, they're overloaded, happens sometimes
<z0r> guys I'm really bothered by the kernel panic I ran into earlier... is there any more assistance that can be offered here? I feel as though I am wasting my time.
<nonameNN> toman: sudo apt-get install sane
<Slart> Gangrel: ok.. that's bad.. data is basically the same as "duh.. well.. I don't know" =)
<Gangrel> Slart, sr-dgnage.iso : data
<ianwizard> Fan not working. Can anyone  help?
<theadmin> z0r: You can post on forums too
<Gangrel> i see
<z0r> theadmin: what do I post?
<toman> nonemeNN,  i installed it
<nonameNN> theadmin: its imposible all repos are that loaded
<theadmin> z0r: Post you ran into a kernel panic and ask where to look for info
<ProUbuntu> I need the procedure to instal UNR from a Pen, but  without the cd
<robinle> I have an annoying problem on Ubuntu 9.10, the root file systems is ext3 but keeps getting mounted as ext2 at boot. Anyone have an idea how to tackle this problem??
<duckwars> for some reason when I leave my headless server on, after some hours ssh stops working, then when I plug it into a monitor the screen is black until I press the power button, and then the screen turns on and says it will shutdown in 60 seconds unless i stop it
<z0r> theadmin: and they will know, but none of the 1400 here do?
<Slart> Gangrel: here's what is says on my system about an ubuntu iso    ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 9.10 amd64              ' (bootable)
<duckwars> is there some way for me to turn this feature off?
<theadmin> nonameNN: i dunno, russian Ubuntu archives work fine...
<theadmin> z0r: It's common to post on forums if nobud on IRC replies
<z0r> I was sort of hoping, since I'm at college and don't have much time to be chasing this up, that I could get a quick answer.
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  is it  a video  or pc  iso file? My movie iso's say they are 'UDF fileyssmtes'  wiuth the file command
<wasutton3> is there something that lets you view logfiles remotely?
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  you could ssh in and use more. or some sort of sshfilesystem tool/commands
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, i cant find the .img file either... weird
<theadmin> wasutton3: Uh, ssh + some file viewer (less?)
<z0r> I feel as though it would be most beneficial... but ohh well, I guess I should just leave and hope it doesn't happen again :)
<Slart> Gangrel: yes.. it doesn't have to say the same thing.. but anything other than "data" would be good
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  the logging system also lets you send log info to a cebntralized log server
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, it is a a game iso file
<Slart> duckwars: it's a regular vanilla ubuntu server install?
<ProUbuntu> So there is no .img file anymore?
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, it is a game dvd iso
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  i would expect it to say more then data
<duckwars> slart: it's actually xubuntu not server edition
<Dr_Willis> ProUbuntu:  not for 9.10 - thers no img file.
<duckwars> slart: 9.10
<wasutton3> Dr_Willis: I was looking more for a web interface, im often behind a firewall i cant ssh from
<Guest39489> How can I find out what privledges a user/group has?
<ProUbuntu> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  theres seeral web-admin interface progams. but i dont use any
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<theadmin> wasutton3: Hm, install Apache, set documentroot to /, and then configure some kind of authorization
<theadmin> That's what i did to access my files lol
<jcrawford> ok guys I installed the driver and now when I go to the Hardware Drivers netiher NVIDIA driver is active
<jcrawford> compiz does not seem to have kicked in yet either :(
<Slart> Dr_Willis, Gangrel: hmm.. I just tried it on a .. ahem.. perfectly legal image file I just made myself.. it says "data" there too.. and that iso worked when I tried it
<Slart> duckwars: hmm.. odd.. I don't recognize this "computer will shut down in 60 seconds" feature.. it seems very.. odd for a server
<jcrawford> since I installed the driver from the NVIDIA site should I have to activate the nvidia 185 driver or no?
<Gangrel> Slart i think we are not examining what is legal and what is not.... since it is a game that i am trying to wine it
<Slart> jcrawford: no.. deactivate it.. if you've run the installer you shouldn't have to install anything else from the repos
<duckwars> slart: I wouldn't quote that exactly, it's because I only plugin the monitor to see whats going on when the ssh turns off, and it's a black screen, and since I don't have the keyboard or mouse plugged I just pressed the power button and thne the screen turned on and gave me a message like that
<jcrawford> neither are currently active
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all. What is the command for deleting files from /home/partimag because it wont let me right click and move to trash
<jcrawford> but still no effects :(
<robinle> I have an annoying problem on Ubuntu 9.10, the root file systems is ext3 but keeps getting mounted as ext2 at boot. The error in syslog : "EXT2 -fs warning (device xvda2): ext2_fill_super:mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2"
<robinle> Anyone have an idea how to tackle this problem??
<wasutton3> Jimi_Neutral: " sudo rm -rf /home/partimag/* "
<theadmin> Jimi_Neutral: Try "sudo rm -rf $HOME/partimag" (note, it will remove the whole folder)
<Slart> Gangrel: nah.. I couldn't care less.. but it says "data" on my system too.. and that iso file works..I've used it.. not on my ubuntu install but on my windows system.. so it might not be a bad thing that it's called "data"..
<Jimi_Neutral> wasutton3, cheers chicken
<theadmin> oh, it's right in /home
<Jimi_Neutral> theadmin, ty
<theadmin> Jimi_Neutral: Wait, mistaken it, cut the dollar out and make "home" lowercase
<Slart> duckwars: ahh.. then I understand.. by pressing the power button you've just told it to shut down.. so it gives you a 60 second warning..
<Jimi_Neutral> theadmin, i dotn want to remove the whole folder....just the two images inside it
<Slart> duckwars: but pressing a key on the keyboard should usually be enough for it to wake up
<jcrawford> oh i got it working i think :)
<ProUbuntu> How can I find in unetbootin the UNR 9.10?
<duckwars> slart: but why is it going to sleep? it's not even being logged into physically
<Slart> duckwars: there are power saving settings.. it might also be a setting in BIOS
<adambuntu> ProUbuntu, they moved from the .img file back to the .iso. i am looking at a converter now for you.
<Dr_Willis> ProUbuntu:  you can install the unetbootin tool under linux or windows and use it.. or if you boot the ubuntu live cd. it has a usb-disk-creator tool you can use
<theadmin> Jimi_Neutral: rm filename is how it works. Really though, type "man rm" and read
<Dr_Willis> ProUbuntu:  theres other tools that can also doo the task
<Jimi_Neutral> it hasnt worked
<Jimi_Neutral> theadmin, it didnt work
<ProUbuntu> adambuntu: Ok
<Guest39489> How can I find out what privledges a user/group has?
<adambuntu> does anyone have time to assist me in troubleshooting why my atheros card wont wake up?
<ProUbuntu> Dr_Willis: TKS
<MattMesa> What's the default hot-key combo for force killing an app in gnome?
<duckwars> slart: It doesn't look like anything in the xubuntu power settings, I will try BIOS later, thanks.
<kinja-sheep> MattMesa: There are none but that does not mean you can't set one up. Generally, you could add "Force Window" applet for your panel or open a terminal, type "xkill" and kill it off.
<kuuh> hey guys.. i have a certain problem using vpn. I'd like to access some IP's (like 172.20.63.1) using a vpn connection (tap0), while the remaining trafic should be routet through eth0. So far everything was working fine when i brought up the vpn interface (/etc/init.d/openvpn start), but now the only way to have a working vpn connection is using the network-manager (at least it seems like it) and the system routes all my traffic through tap0 in
<kuuh> stead of eth0
<MattMesa> Thanks kinja-sheep
<N3bunel> hi ...
<ProUbuntu> Sorry I have to go. Many TKS and I will come later
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my ubuntu system he wont boot .... the error message is : kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted. ... any ideea ??
<kuuh> now i'd like to tell my system that it should use eth0 for regular traffic and tap0 just for certain adresses (or a certain /19 net).. is there an other way thant route add?
<kuuh> or what should an entry in /etc/hosts look like
<Jimi_Neutral> this is driving me nuts, i just want to delete the contents of partimg
<ly3w> hello
<varunthacker> when using gparted why does dev/sda2 have the remaining sda*. as dropdown. when using solaris i am having problems specifying sda10 as it all comes under ext-dos.http://bit.ly/cwdZJ9
<mzuverink> I have both KDE and Gnome installed in 9.10 and when in gnome, if I go to Places>Home or any other dir it opens in Konqueror not Nautilus, how do I get Nautilus back to the default in Gnome?
<ly3w> need android help
<xover> why doesnt ubuntu have an auto.master file?
<xover> or automounter daemon?
<Jimi_Neutral> the file is not in the user home it is in / home
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my ubuntu system he wont boot .... the error message is : kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted. ... any ideea ??
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with trying to remove the contents of the directory /home/partimg
<ly3w> any one got aim??
<robinle> I have an annoying problem on Ubuntu 9.10, the root file systems is ext3 but keeps getting mounted as ext2 at boot. The error in syslog : "EXT2 -fs warning (device xvda2): ext2_fill_super:mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2"
<robinle> Anyone have an idea how to solve this??
<NoelJB> robinle, what's in your /etc/fstab?
<robinle> NoelJB: in fstab it's correctly defined as ext3
<DrSp0ckk> I want to purge my iptables rules so I can start a fesh, but if I flush the rule sets I lose my ssh connection and I have to restart my VPS. Suggestions? The iptables rule sets are full of ufw rules and al kinds of junk
<DrSp0ckk> I suppose I could uninstall and reinstall it?
<toman> can somebody help me install my benq 5000 scanner on ubuntu 9.10 (sane was installed)
<nasa> guide me, how to install dreamwever inside ubuntu
<maple1> Datura, Jimson Weed, Devil's Weed - a powerful substance that no person should ever have to harness mentally. It will punish you feverently and without sympathy for treading into its territory. It will laugh as it blends the terrors of your imagination with your everyday life. It is complete delerium. A momentary detachment from all that is real and true (at least how we perceive such things). If you're able to stay concious and remember
<toman> nasa, sudo apt-get install wine
<DrSp0ckk> Ah brilliant, that did the job nicely.
<toman> then just right click on dreaweaver and start with wine
<Myrtti> maple1: how is this relevant to Ubuntu support?
<smt> hi all, ive got a problem using profiles for firefox, on default profile flashplugin works fine, but it doesnt on any other profile (flashplugin was installed via apt)
<NoelJB> Myrtti, just another spambot?
<kinja-sheep> Myrtti: He was expressing his experiences in using Windows products. :'(
<kinja-sheep> It drove him to insanity.
<nasa> ping
<NoelJB> robinle, checking google, nothing jumps out.  typical: http://markmail.org/message/wno5al2c7z5wpzev
<jellow> I keep locking up after about 10 mintes , Can't change to a tty or move the cursor , Thanks
<LeeJunFan> is there some way I can get a script to run prior to upstart/init? I need to run a script that sets the hostname and hosts file before starting services which use them.
<luigi_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest39489> can ANYONE help me set up FTP on ubuntu? I've been trying to set it up for almost 2 days now. :/
<tiger_> is there any concurrent apt-get?
<JediMaster> random question, anyone know why ping now only seems to send one every 5 seconds rather than one a second or so? Is it possible to set it back to one a second?
<robinle> NoelJB: checked that, it's not getting loaded as a module, it's compiled in the kernel
<NoelJB> :-)  that's what the OP replied there, too, to which the final response was "It means your initrd (or /etc/fstab) is mounting an ext3 filesystem as ext2. "
<jellow> JediMaster: You ping -i "time" , for more info look at man ping
<jellow> I keep locking up after about 10 mintes , Can't change to a tty or move the cursor , Thanks
<JediMaster> jellow, been there done that, ping -i 1 host should ping once a second, it still does it every 5 seconds
<JediMaster> even as root
<JediMaster> jellow, not getting any dropped packets either, hmmm I wonder if it's the firewall rate limiting it
<NoelJB> Is anyone (else) seeing consistent timeouts to the US mirrors since last night?  I'm seeing it on multiple systems from multiple places to the point where installing upgrades is failing.
<Myrtti> NoelJB: the servers are having a hard time with the openoffice updates
<jellow> JediMaster: Not sure then sorry
<Dr_Willis> Poor servers... all overloaded..
<NoelJB> Myrtti, OK.  I was actually expecting to see a note about that on the IRC topic.  Thanks for the confirm, Miia.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Regulars: #ubuntu-irc-helpers | M
<canolucas> are the mirrors down ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Mirrors are currently slow, be pa
<Dr_Willis> canolucas:  they are experinceing high load.
<Pici> arg
<jellow> Can anyone think of a reason for random lockups ( Won't accept any input what so ever)?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Mirrors are currently slow, be patient :)
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  caps lock lights/keyboard lights flashing?
<jellow> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  thats a sign of a kernel crash I think.
<haven489> in windows?
<haven489> oh duh not windows
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  thats a very bad crash - I would wonder if its not  some bad hardware/ram
<kinja-sheep> Does a list of recent Ubuntu updates and changelog exists on the website?
<Dr_Willis> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> servers may be slow.. but Ubottu is up to speed! :)
<mrcheeks> Hi, I'm getting some strange errors with postgresql, I regenerated locales but I still get the error "The database was initialized with LC_CTYPE "en_CA.UTF-8",  which is not recognized by setlocale()."
<kinja-sheep> Dr_Willis: That mean I'd have to view them manually for every said packages? o.O
<jellow> Dr_Willis: Im running a mem test not much hope for it , Also ran fsck , I presume if the kernel crashes it will not be logged?
<Dr_Willis> kinja-sheep:  no idea. I rarely look at them. I just guessed at the bot factoid
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  little hard to log that sort of a crash
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  could try some of the older kernels see if it still happens with them.
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  could also ssh in and monitor the log/dmesg outputs and try to catch messages wehen it crashes
<adambuntu> hey guys can someone help me troubleshoot intermittent wireless connectivity?
<jellow> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks for the suggestion
<NoelJB> adambuntu, you might do better at #nm, which is where the NetworkManager devs hang out.
<Pici> kinja-sheep: If you're looking for a specific package, you can either use packages.ubuntu.com, or aptitude changelog $packagename, or if you want to see changelogs for current updates, then install apt-listchanges.
<adambuntu> NoelJB, im not using nm, i use wicd because it was a suggestion
<zero-linux> yo
<zero-linux> i got a problem
<NoelJB> adambuntu, ah, well good luck then.
<adambuntu> NoelJB, ive made improvements by using backports, and going to wicd, but it still does it once in a while
<adambuntu> NoelJB, thanks
<NoelJB> adambuntu, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zero-linux> i have a dell inspiron 640m laptop. Intel 256mb graphics.
<adambuntu> 9.10 x64
<mysterioux> can someone please give me a link to download ubuntu-server 9.10 torrent pls?
<kinja-sheep> Pici: Thanks! That looks promising.
<mysterioux> for 32bit
<Pici> !torrents | mysterioux
<ubottu> mysterioux: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<adambuntu> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zero-linux> i have a dell inspiron 640m laptop. Intel 256mb graphics. in my laptop it have 1440x900 resolution. but if I connect to 17" LCD , only 1152x864 is there. i want to increase to 1440x900. any help?
<zhao> test
<mysterioux> any ideas
<Myrtti> zhao: congrats, it works
<zhao> no
<Dr_Willis> zhao:  whats pi^2*r=  :)
<zhao> thanks
<zero-linux> anyone?
<zhao> my math not that good
<zhao> as well as my english~
<zero-linux> i have a dell inspiron 640m laptop. Intel 256mb graphics. in my laptop it have 1440x900 resolution. but if I connect to 17" LCD , only 1152x864 is there. i want to increase to 1440x900. any help?
<mysterioux> Memoserv
<rabar> zero-linux...check your driver maybe?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me....i cant seem to delete two folders from inside /home/partimg
<zleap> do you mean Pi*r^2 as in pi x radius x raduis (pi r squared)
<Dr_Willis> zero-linux:  theres some intel video forums/threads.  To get my intel based netbook to do the 2nd monitor properly. I had to plug it in, reboot,  hit the special laptop keys to enable the external monitor. then used teh  video settings tool to set the right res.
<zhao> zero-linux, I've met such problem, and i also failed
<Dr_Willis> but pies are round! not square!
<zhao> have no good way to resolve this
<mysterioux> i need the ubuntu-server torrent for x86 systems? any idea people
<zero-linux> zhao - no solution for that?
 * haven489 loves this channel
<Dr_Willis> mysterioux:  someone posted the url for the torrents earlier
<zhao> is this a math room? :)
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<kinja-sheep> mysterioux: See ^^
<zero-linux> the main problem is i couldnt find xorg.conf file
<zhao> the area of round brilliant?
<BuenGenio> hello
<Dr_Willis> zero-linux: in many cases theres no need for a xorg.conf file. stuff is supposed to auto-confiogure for the most part
<BuenGenio> is openafs server available in the repos?
<jesuli> hello
<BuenGenio> apt-get does't see it apparently
<zhao> bye, good night
<jesuli> olaaaaa
<Dr_Willis> !info openafs
<ubottu> Package openafs does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !find openafs
<ubottu> Found: libpam-openafs-session, libopenafs-dev, libpam-openafs-kaserver, openafs-client, openafs-dbg (and 7 others)
<jesuli> vete a la  mierda
<mysterioux> is the  amd64 architecture compatible with intel x86
<mysterioux> ?
<jesuli> fea
<Dr_Willis> BuenGenio:  some sort of openafs seems to be in there. :)
<jesuli> soi spanol
<toman> ok, anyone who has  experience with sane and installing scanners? I really cant install benq 5000 on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> mysterioux:  64bit cpus = amd64
<bal> Всем привет!
<Dr_Willis> mysterioux:  32bit cpus use the x86   , 64bit cpus can also use the x86
<bazhang> !ru | bal
<toman> привет
<ubottu> bal: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zero-linux> but i really need to do it. no help? for my resoultion for external lcd monitor?
<BuenGenio> Dr_Willis, apt-get install libpam-openafs-kaserver : E: Couldn't find package libpam-openafs-kaserver
<BuenGenio> :(
<Dr_Willis> zero-linux:  on my netbooks with Intel video. using external Monitor - i have no xorg.conf
<littlegreen> hey guys! I'm having printer sharing issues.. any1 up to it? I connect a HP LaserJet 4050N to mu Ubuntu 9.10 and I share it, but win users don't find it.. any suggestions?
<BuenGenio> Dr_Willis, using 9.10
<haven489> commandlinefu.com
<haven489> best
<Dr_Willis> BuenGenio:  check spelling, update, upgrade, try again.   but servers are REAL slow right now
<BuenGenio> Dr_Willis, using the Ukrainian mirror - flying fast! :)
<Dr_Willis> BuenGenio:  you are too leet for me. :P
<BuenGenio> Dr_Willis, lol, I was about to ask how to update the package list
<BuenGenio> :)
<NoelJB> zero-linux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<Anthen> Can I ask a question about Ubuntu Remix here, or is there a specific chan?
<kinja-sheep> Anthen: Ask away.
<Dr_Willis> Anthen:  may as well ask here. :)
<drayner> skype on ubuntu? anyone know
<BuenGenio> dit-upgrade
<Guest79210> My mouse has high sensitive, I've already set it to minimal sensitive but mouse sensitive is still high, how to to fix it? ...... thx
<zero-linux> Dr_willis: the problem is my resolution is low on external screen. its 1152x846 in external. when im using my laptop alone - it is 1440x900
<NoelJB> drayner, know what?  I have it, it works, next question???
<kinja-sheep> !skype | drayner
<ubottu> drayner: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<chris|> BuenGenio, the openafs server is in the universe repository
<Anthen> Installed ubuntu remix and the broadcom drivers are not working for wifi, need to install the non-free ones, but can only do it through command line. Is there a way to do it? Also, can I pick a different update mirror? The one its trying to use by default is really slow.
<BuenGenio> chris| - how do I add it? thanks?
<zero-linux> guest79 - goto preference >>>> mouse
<BuenGenio> chris| is that a ppa?
<chris|> BuenGenio, on the server install, those might not be available by default
<olvap> hi
<littlegreen> hey guys! I'm having printer sharing issues.. I connect a HP LaserJet 4050N to mu Ubuntu 9.10 and I share it, but win users don't find it.. any suggestions?
<chris|> BuenGenio, take a look into /etc/apt/sources.list
<BuenGenio> chris| - damn I was asking here whether there was any major difference between the desktop and the server in here the other day :)
<NoelJB> drayner, be sure to get the latest, which is available from Skype (also should be in medibuntu)
<drayner> thanks ubottu
<olvap> some ones how to insert a bar code in a pdf using prawto?
<Guest79210> zero-linux - I already set it there to minimum but still no difference...
<chris|> BuenGenio, the universe reposetory is not maintained by canonical but by the community only. this might not bother desktop users, but server admins might. that's why universe is not default on the server
<dsnyders> HI all!  How do  I change video drivers if I don't have an xorg.conf file?
<drayner> ?Skype with video on ubuntu 9.10?
<BuenGenio> chris| thanks figured it out
<BuenGenio> what's up with the default server, btw?
<BuenGenio> (I'm using a mirror, which is fast, just asking)
<kinja-sheep> BuenGenio: The US mirror is currently HAMMERED due to gigantic openoffice.org updates.
<NoelJB> BuenGenio, see the channel topic.  mirrors are overloaded.
<Guest79210> * i_is_broke (~duh@c-98-212-242-163.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Guest79210> <chris|> BuenGenio, the universe reposetory is not
<kinja-sheep> Or any other mirrors, I'd say.
<NoelJB> which openoffice updates?
<Anthen> How can I switch to the other repository?
<Guest79210> My mouse is too sensitive, even I have sensitivity set to minimum. How to fix it ?
<Pitel> kinja-sheep: czech servers were too, in morning here
<Guest79210> pitel - vies slovensky?
<kinja-sheep> NoelJB: All of them, I suppose.
<guntbert> !en | Guest79210
<ubottu> Guest79210: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dsnyders> chris|, is there a list of repositories somewhere?
<Pitel> <Guest79210> rozumim, ale asi nemluvim spravne
<dsnyders> Pitel, nobody speaks latin here.
<kinja-sheep> !torrent | mysterioux
<ubottu> mysterioux: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<aljosa> firefox 3.5.8/ubuntu karmic displays xml as plain text, on windows it displays nice, formated xml. is firefox broken?
<Dr_Willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <---- where i get my torrent files from
<Guest79210> pitel - My mouse is too sensitive, even I have sensitivity set to minimum. How to fix it ?
<abranches> How can I know the standard that may usb bluetooth dongle supports?
<guntbert> !repeat | Guest79210
<ubottu> Guest79210: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abranches> I'm trying to figure out if it supports ate least bluetooth 2.0
<dsnyders> abranches, google the model number
<Nitsuga> aljosa, linux is case-sensitive, maybe the stylesheet has a different name
<maple1> hugs, not guns
<Dr_Willis> Hug me and i will shoot you. :P
<chris|> dsnyder, there are main: officially supported, restricted: non-free supported, universe: free and community support, multiverse: non-free
<bazhang> maple1, please take chat elsewhere
<abranches> dsnyders, I tried it...but my model is not much popular it seems
<trigun> How can I hide my ip on irc ?
<dsnyders> abranches, Not even a manufacturer's support site?
<Dr_Willis> trigun: on Freenode you can request a cloak.
<Dr_Willis> !cloak | trigun
<ubottu> trigun: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> trigun, request a cloak on #freenode channel
<trigun> Dr_Willis,  thx
<aljosa> Nitsuga: it's not that, it used to work and stoped at some point
<dsnyders> chris|, so just the four repositories then?
<NoelJB> aljosa, It is working for me.
<chris|> dsnyders, yes
<abranches> 0a12:0001 in case anyone is curios :-)
<chris|> dsnyders, plus a trillion third party repositories like ppa and medibuntu and stuff
<Nitsuga> aljosa, check in view -> style. Maybe you set it to unstyled by accident
<dsnyders> chris|, That's what I was after.  Is there a list of those?
<aljosa> Nitsuga: no, it's fine. i'll try a clean profile
<chris|> dsnyders, not to my knowledge, but google might help
<coz_> dsnyders,  there is getdeb.net  which has a few applications...if you go there you can install the repository
<chris|> dsnyders, you can't cover all in one list, so you might have more luck searching for something more specific
<coz_> dsearle,  right...for example ..there may be a
<jonathan_> Moin
<coz_> dsnyders, there may be a ppa for chromium...or  nvidia drivers...or something specific
<dsnyders> chris|, I was thinking that there might be a few unofficial, but very helpful community ones, like livna for fedora.
<abhifx> lucid
<Dr_Willis> The 'Ubuntu Tweak' tool has a list of common PPA's that many people want to use.
<floon> Всем привет
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  Ubuntu Tweak  lets you add many of the common ones with just a few clicks. :)
<floon> Тут русские есть?
<FloodBot4> floon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !ru | FloodBot4
<ubottu> FloodBot4: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<guntbert> !lucid | abhifx
<ubottu> abhifx: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, Thanks.  That sounds like what I was thinking of.
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  yea. i am NOT sure if it has a button/tool  to enble the Medibuntu repos - thats proberly the #1 extra repo  that people use
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  but the Meidbuntu web site has a script/command you run to add it.  so its not too hard
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, Well, now that I know the name, I can google the rest.
<dsnyders> So! How do  I change video drivers if I don't have an xorg.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  change from what to what? You cold make an xorg.conf if you wanted..
<snipe338> Enter text here...can anyone recommend a couple books for learning to write linux programs?
<adambuntu> NoelJB, just got it. had to download another driver, and install it from tarball
<Dr_Willis> snipe338:  depends on what Language you want to use...
<Pitel> snipe338: The Art of Unix Programming
<Admin__> lucid
<Dr_Willis> snipe338:  and your skill/current level of progaming
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with removing files from /home/partimg
<Pitel> it's not language dependent, but it'll teach you good practice
<Guest39489> Hello - can anyone help me regarding giving a user correct privledges for FTP?
<snipe338> would need to be a complete beginners book ... last time i wrote a program it was in basic ,
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, I was trying to fix http://imagebin.org/85792  and I downloaded another driver for my nVidia GeForce2MX and screwed up X completely
<adambuntu> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<floon> шг
<floon> всем привет
<floon> русские есть?
<Myrtti> !ru | floon
<ubottu> floon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<littlegreen> hey guys! I'm having printer sharing issues.. I connect a HP LaserJet 4050N to mu Ubuntu 9.10 and I share it, but win users don't find it.. any suggestions?
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with removing files from /home/partimg
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  if switching from one nvidia driver to another.. normally you Uninstall one and nstall the other.
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  a users home dir named partimg? or whate exactly is the problem?  why cant you remove the files?
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, no its in root so the absolute path is /home/partimg and there are two directories in there that have files in them from an old clone that i did using clonezilla
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:   rm /home/partimg/filetoreove   or 'sudo rm /home/partimg/filetoremlve'
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, well... I skipped the Unistall one step, and went straight to Install the other.  How I've probably got to unistall both then proceed from there.
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  or rm -r  dirnames
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, do i have to be in the dirctory
<SunBoY> anybody can help with usb ehci hub trouble ?
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  if you give the full path. No
<Dr_Willis> Bash basics :)
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, says no such file or directory
<littlegreen> Is it possible for windows users to use my shared printer on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  then you did a typo.  use the TAB key to complete the proper names
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, the path is /home/partimg and then there are two folders in there one of them is called 2009-11-24-15-img and that is filled with the img of windows that was clone
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  or just install 'mc' and use 'sudo mc' for a simple file manager to delet the stuff
<Dr_Willis> mc is a must know about tool. :) so handy.
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, tab will not auto complete
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  then you either got some name very wrong..  or are not usng bash.
<Loonatic> Jimi_Neutral: do which bash in a terminal
<drayner> the smiths 'how soon is now?' playing great in google chrome on ubuntu 9.10...
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, /bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> It may be time to read up on a few bash tutorials. Or as i suggested. use 'mc'
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i cant install mc as my dfdrive is full from the clone...long story but suffice to say the disk is full
<Loonatic> Jimi_Neutral: go into the folder with all your image and do a rm *.jpg to remove all jpg
<Loonatic> then install mc and then read about bash basic command
<Jimi_Neutral> Loonatic, it wont let me change drectory into partimg it keeps saying no such directory
<Loonatic> do a pwd
<rich_> can someon help me out with my nic? it says its logged in and Im not =(
<Loonatic> pwd
<Jimi_Neutral> Loonatic, its not in the normal home its in the file system home folder
<SirStan> Whats the new name for the 'build-essentials' package ?
<T3rm1l1nux> this is stupid  I know but how would I make only one firefox open at a time , I mean if i have it open alreay and click it again I would like the one thats open to pop up instead of opening a whole new one ? hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  cd /home/<TAB> and see whats in there
<Jimi_Neutral> james/ partimg/
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, james/ partimg/
<dsnyders> rich_, try /msg nickserv identify [password]
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  so cd /home/partimg  should get yo in there
<MexPlorer3> dsnyders : try putting the menus on autohide so they could work separately or in tandem, depending
<littlegreen> Can anyone help me on printer sharing?
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i know, its weird
<crawler> T3rm1l1nux: see the firefox tabs preferences, open new windows in new tab
<Loonatic> Jimi_Neutral: is this partimg folder is important to you ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, but as soon as i put that it it says no such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:   unless its owned by root.. it maybe  permissions where you cant do it except as root
<dsnyders> MexPlorer3, Is that concerning my kpovmodeler issue?
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i looked at the properties and it is owned by root
<SunBoY> anybody can help with usb ehci hub trouble ?
<MexPlorer3> in root so the absoluDr_Willis path is /home/partimg and there are currently 262 language editions
<Jimi_Neutral> Loonatic, no its not but i need to get rid of it cause it is using up all my drive
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  so you need to be doing things with sudo.
<MexPlorer3> of'sudo mc'for a Dr_Willis of development time
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, so i need to sudo to change dir?
<MexPlorer3> same terms of the drive's most powerful supercomputer, ibm's hard to say what might be wrong
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  no.. use sudo with rm to remove the stuff.
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i have tried that
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, thats what i did first off
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  sudo with cd. wont do anything.. or use a root shell with 'sudo -s' then use cd and rm as needed
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  you did somthing wrong then.
<drayner> GoToAssist Express on ubuntu 9.10? anyone know?
<MexPlorer3> does anyone know ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, over and over again? lol
<Dr_Willis>  sudo rm -rf /path/to/BE/CAREFULL/with     will remove a dir and all stuff in it
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  yes..   ive seen it happen.
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  be VERY carefull with sudo rm and the rf option - ONE bad typo = erased system
<Dr_Willis> good luck. Bed time for me.
<Jimi_Neutral> i dont wanna remove the partimg folder, just the two filders inside that
<MexPlorer3> a good portion of the uk, and some Dr_Willis software
<littlegreen> Can anyone help me for printer sharing?
<crawler> Jimi_Neutral: can i suggest booting to a live cd and deleting the files/folder from there?  i have had better luck that way sometimes.
<abstrakt> how can i swap my capslock and left-ctrl key?
<abstrakt> i vaguely remember something about xmodmap?
 * haven489 was kicked by aioobe (lol i has haxors)
<abstrakt> is there a decent utility in ubuntu for doing this? or must i google/do it manually
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, i cant turn off the machine it needs to stay on
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, this is a nightmare....im not that stupid that I will make typos this many times
<littlegreen> abstrakt I believe there was something about character buttons swapping... don't know about shift, ctrl, etc.
<abstrakt> littlegreen, "there was" ... hmmm, so what happened to ... "it" ?
<littlegreen> abstrakt give me a minute to power-up my ubuntu machine :)
<dsnyders> Jimi_Neutral, you might be able to do something with the find command.  It will allow you to search for particular files by regexp and then execute a command on them (eg rm)
<crawler> Jimi_Neutral: is the machine running some kind of life support system? if not, i would highly recommend the live cd method.
<spwelton> hey are the US repos down right now?
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, our web server and clonezilla which i really cant be assed to restart just for removing a damn folder lol
<rich_> dsnyders, i tried but it tries to register this alternative nic, i want to use the one I already registered. It seems its ghosting?
<Mateo> ola
<Mateo> a todos
<Mateo> x3x3x3
<dsnyders> rich_, No idea then.
<crawler> abstrakt: gnome-keyboard-properties >> ctrl key position >> swap Ctrl and capslock
 * spwelton is currently unable to download packages from the repo
<crawler> Jimi_Neutral: i understand, just trying to help you out of your nightmare xD
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, i just dont get it, it wont find it, delete or anything
<dsnyders> Jimi_Neutral, You might consider something like gftp.
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, its things like this that make me want to stay with windows
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, at least i can delete damn files when i need to without going through this nightmare
<MexPlorer3> at least it sounds liek a flash player problem, which involves maintainers, version control
<dsnyders> Jimi_Neutral, I've got folders in Vista that I can't delete.
<gaston_> puto
<bazhang> MexPlorer3, whom are you addressing
<Jimi_Neutral> dsnyders, i knew someone ould say tht.....but then i wouldnt touch vista with a barge pole
<abstrakt> crawler, there is no tab or item anywhere in there that I see called "ctrl key position" or "control key position" for that matter
<littlegreen> abstrakt seems I was wrong... sorry
<littlegreen> Can anyone help me out on printer sharing?
<abstrakt> crawler, i've got General|Layouts|Accessibility|Mouse Keys|Typing Break
<Edifers> There.
<crawler> abstrakt: sorry, forgot to say Layouts >> Layout Options
<abstrakt> crawler, xlnt thanks
<crawler> abstrakt: yw
<abstrakt> crawler, works... awsm
<mrcheeks> Hi, I'm getting some strange errors with postgresql, I regenerated locales but I still get the error "The database was initialized with LC_CTYPE "en_CA.UTF-8",  which is not recognized by setlocale()."
<MexPlorer3> current release was made clear that works on linux, [58] see list of articles is called a segmentation violation had occurred, however, refers to one or more boot choices can be used under
<Jimi_Neutral> Ok I think i have found out why.....i just did find home/ as root and it has come up with my user home folder.....it isnt in there it is in a folder called /home/partimg on the filesystem
<Jimi_Neutral> so how do i point it to the other home folder
<dsnyders> Jimi_Neutral, I'd love to stay and help, but work=>food+shelter.
<Jimi_Neutral> dsnyders, hehe np mate ty anyway
<wrwarwick> Can anyone help me setup compiz with 3 monitors using nvidia cards?
<Jimi_Neutral> Anyone know how I chane directory to get into a folder called /home on the file system...NOT my user home directory
<CamFox> cd /home
<CamFox> ?
<MexPlorer3> prawto ?
<jeepkid> hello!?!everybody,who can tell me ,how can i boot my uboot from Nand Flash
<littlegreen> Can anyone help me out on printer sharing?
<nand> boot me??
<crawler> lol
<nand> ;)
<jeepkid> bootloader!! boot from NandFlash
<crawler> littlegreen have you gone through the printer sharing docs?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<Jimi_Neutral> CamFox, that taskes me to the user home folder because when i search for the partimg folder it says it does not exist
<MexPlorer3> the kernel through some mechanism, so just the two filders inside that
<MexPlorer3> this partimg folder, just enough operating system to use a serial link
<littlegreen> crawler basicly yes. I have set the printer up and shared it and published it etc... but Win users still don't see it...
<bazhang> !who | MexPlorer3
<ubottu> MexPlorer3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crawler> littlegreen: did you restart cups?
<MexPlorer3> to restart my vps
<littlegreen> crawler I think I missed that one ..
<CamFox> Sorry Jimi, I missed the first part of the discussion. Not sure I can help...
<bazhang> MexPlorer3, did you have a support question? please stop with the random commentary
<Jimi_Neutral> CamFox, i basically have two folders in a folder called partimg...the path is /home/partimg .......it isnt my user home folder it ison the filesystem...when i search for it it is there, when i try to remove it it says it doesnt exist....so i can only assume then when i try to delete it the system is looking at my user home folder
<crawler> bazhang: seems like Mex is a bot of sorts
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, yeah i wondered
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: What command are you using to try and delete it?
<crawler> Jimi_Neutral: how are you searching for the folder?
<madjoe> Gnome doesn't allow me to hear my sound themes (not even the default one)?!?! What the heck!
<Jimi_Neutral> sudo rm -rf /home/partimg/2009-11-24-15-img
<corespeedxxx> I was thinking a little about putting your personal stuff in the CLOUD. I rent a vps on linode. Which I use to ssh X11 forward my mail and stuff from. Does that mean I got my mail and other stuff in the cloud? =)
<Jimi_Neutral> cd /home/ tab
<crawler> Jimi_Neutral: also, when you type that command, and you get to 2009, press tab and what happens?
<Nitsuga> corespeedxxx, yeah, you have it in a private server in the internet
<corespeedxxx> Nitsuga: Woho!
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, yeah tried that....nothing
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, like it dont exist
<Nitsuga> if a atomic war or disk failure destroys your data you'll be abe to recover it
<corespeedxxx> Nitsuga: so, "the cloud" is really something everyone could do since the 90s
<crawler> Jimi_Neutral: using ubuntu server edition?  you have a GUI?
<Nitsuga> corespeedxxx, not everyone
<usuario__> tonto
<corespeedxxx> I mean..  irix had x11 forwarding from remote servers in the early 90s =)
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, yes and yes
<rakhmad_> Jimi_Neutral: maybe you can try to mount your root partition first, then doing chroot
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, but i cant install anymore programs as this damn clone file is taking up the rest of the space on my disk
<crawler> Jimi_Neutral: what search tool shows it exists?
<Nitsuga> corespeedxxx, I don't see your mother/father uploading a 50MB document at 2kb/s to a 200US$/month server
<rakhmad_> Jimi_Neutral: in that chroot-ed environment, you can mount your /home partition
<Jimi_Neutral> crawler, i cant rmembver what he said to do now cd/ home and tab or sometrhign
<madjoe> Can anyone hear a sound theme in Ubuntu 9.10?
<corespeedxxx> Nitsuga: so "the cloud" (for personal use) today is just a reinvetion of stuff that has always been readily availible in linux? =)  such as the apple "spaces" in their os. =)
<littlegreen> crawler I don't think you really understand my problem... and I don't think it's cups that is it. My problem is that I don't know where to browse for the printer when I am on the Win machine
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: you type 'rm -rf /home/partimg/2009' (or whatever it is)  and then hit tab twice or more and it doesn't auto-complete?
<Nitsuga> corespeedxxx, is just a simplification and user-friendli-zation of FTP
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 recommend a good, scheduleable unattended disk image backup solution for ubuntu?
<corespeedxxx> Nitsuga: =) lol.. then I was very early in the cloud =)
<merethan> Hi sall
<Nitsuga> FTP is as old as the Internet
<Guest39489> How do I give a user full rights over /var/www ?
<corespeedxxx> Nitsuga: true
<Jimi_Neutral> when i do sudo rm -rf /home and hit tab it shows me /james (god knows why) and partimg/
<wad> Hi guys. My system wants to update itself, but it warning me that there are a bunch of NOT AUTHENTICATED packages. Should I fret?
<Nitsuga> Guest39489, add him to the www-data group and make a chmod -R g+rw /var/www
<Guest39489> done that, didnt work.
<corespeedxxx> And what's up with these apps who like to sync mail and stuff.. WHY ever sync mail. have the mail on a server..  access it. and have it backed up to another server =)
<Nitsuga> wad, reload the package list and the problem will be solved
<merethan> Hi all. I just updated my Ubuntu Studio 9.10 with a bunch of critical patches, and now the initrd cannot mount the root anymore
<Jimi_Neutral> OMG< MY GOOD GOD I AM STUPID SO SO STUPID
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: So what if you type 'sudo rm -rf /home/partimg/2009' and then hit tab twice?
<Nitsuga> Guest11795, a group change needs a relogin
<richthegeek> hi, does anyone know of a way to get the currently playing Totem file (and/or the current Queue)?
<Nitsuga> did you relogin?
<Jimi_Neutral> its partimag but the damn font is so crap you cant see the 'A'
<Jimi_Neutral> im really sorry to all who i hassled for this
<brunoscunha> With todays update I've lost my wired connection. I can only connect using a wireless connection
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: I always use tab to complete file names to avoid this sort of problem!
<richthegeek> brunoscunha: is it a desktop or laptop?
<Jimi_Neutral> CamFox, yeah i should have really but just didnt think i would need to.....oh well lesson learned, ty for your patience
<brunoscunha> richthegeek: it's a laptop
<brunoscunha> HP/compaq 6910p
<richthegeek> brunoscunha: do you have any friends with a cable connection?
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: so rm -rf /ho<tab>/p<tab>/2009<tab>, kind of thing...
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: No probs
<Jimi_Neutral> CamFox, yeah.....while i got you actually, i knwo its simple but how do i find out how much hdd space i have left
<brunoscunha> no, i'm using it at my work lan
<csaba> how can I set sudoers so that it doesn't ask me for the password when I do something in sudo mode?  I've tried adding "csaba	ALL=(ALL)	NOPASSWD:ALL" but it didn't work
<richthegeek> brunoscunha: so you are on the machine now? then update again or rollback until
<brunoscunha> richthegeek: yesterday was working perfectly
<Nitsuga> brunoscunha, try sudo rmmod r8169 && sudo modprobe r8169 That worked for me
<brunoscunha> richthegeek: yes
<wad> Nitsuga, thanks! Am just doing it with the command line, as I didn't see a way to do that in the GUI thingie.
<Guest39489> id ftpuser3
<Guest39489> uid=1003(ftpuser3) gid=1003(ftpuser3) groups=1003(ftpuser3),33(www-data)
<brunoscunha> Nitsuga: will try that, thank you
<Guest39489> user is in www-data
<Guest39489> still cannot upload or chmod via FTP
<csaba> how can I set sudoers so that it doesn't ask me for the password when I do something in sudo mode?  I've tried adding "csaba	ALL=(ALL)	NOPASSWD:ALL" but it didn't work
<iceroot> Guest39489: on /var/www/?  that belongs to root
<Nitsuga> wad, you can do it in GUI via the Update manager
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: command is df, not sure of exact syntax
<Guest39489> iceroot; nop, it belongs to ftpuser3
<CamFox> Jimi_Neutral: man df?
<HyperZid> Does anyone know how to choose root device of grub2?.. Grub says I should check my device.map file since it cant find /dev/sda1.. but my root disk is hda1.
<blakkheim> !repeat | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iceroot> Guest39489: ah ok
<Guest39489> ls -ltr /var/
<Guest39489> drwxrwsr-x 11 ftpuser3 www-data 4096 Feb 24 12:09 www
<HyperZid> ..Thats happening when I issue update-grub
<brunoscunha> Nitsuga: ERROR: Module r8169 does not exist in /proc/modules
<meganerd> csaba: you will have to rebuild sudo from source.  I believe that particular feature is disabled by default (is disabled by default even when compiling from source, since doing what you want to do is a really bad idea)
<blakkheim> meganerd: that's not true
<Guest39489> cat /etc/passwd|grep ftpuser
<Guest39489> ftpuser3:x:1003:1003::/var/www/:/bin/sh
<csaba> meganerd: it worked on my previous ubuntu installation, on my other computer
<Guest39489> still not working
<Guest39489> any ideas? :??
<FloodBot4> Guest39489: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csaba> also ubuntu 9.10
<Nitsuga> brunoscunha, well, just worked for me :P
<eremite> I can't color grayscale images in gimp.  They open as grayscale and I simply cannot add color.  All colors display as gray tones.  How do I set the mode to rbg for a grayscale image?
<Nitsuga> brunoscunha, what does dmesg | grep eht outputs?
<meganerd> I have a 64Studio box where that works, but the exact same entry in the sudoers file on my Ubuntu 9.10 boxes does not work
<udssr_shorty> Hi! How can I find out in gnome  if I use UMTS, HDSPA or EDGE to surf with my mobile internet connection? Can I control this somewhere so I can say "prefer" EDGE?
<richthegeek> anyone know where Totem stores it's playlist file?
<Nitsuga> eremite, Image -> mode -> RGB
<Nitsuga> brunoscunha, sorry, the command was dmesg | grep eth
<merethan> Hi all. I just updated my Ubuntu Studio 9.10 with a bunch of critical patches, and now the initrd cannot mount the root anymore, because it cannot find the UUID.
<Nitsuga> merethan, are you in a live-cd?
<blakkheim> merethan: use /dev/sdX in your fstab instead of UUID
<csaba> oh great, now I've set /etc/sudoers to 644 and I get a segmentation error saying sudoers should be 440... but I can't change it back to 440 because I get a segmentation fault
<merethan> Yeah I figured that out already
<Nitsuga> csaba, you will have to use a live-cd or recovery mode
<eremite> Thank you Nitsuga
<Jimi_Neutral> CamFox, ty
<csaba> that's just fucking great
<Nitsuga> csaba, ALWAYS edit sudoers with sudo visudo
<sidh> Greetings
<merethan> blakkheim, why are UUID's used anyway?
<brunoscunha> Nitsuga: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/z2J7Z1FE
<DJones> !uuid | merethan
<ubottu> merethan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<blakkheim> merethan: ask the ubuntu devs, i think it's a silly choice
<Nitsuga> csaba, if you don't know how to use VI export EDITOR=nano first
<csaba> who the hell decided sudoers should be 440? in the previous version of ubuntu it was just a normal file...
<sidh> since i've install the minimal ubuntu distro 2 days ago , i have problem every 2 hours with Xorg
<csaba> yes i have editor=nano set....
<Nitsuga> merethan, blakkheim: It's not a silly choice. By using UUIDs you can't mount a workng partition
<sidh> some say my problem is solved with Xorg 1.7.5, but it seems it is not in Karmic's repos, how can i install Xorg 1.7.5 ?
<zykes-> anyone know of a lightroom equivelant for ubuntu?
<sidh> is there some backport (like debian) or is it better to compile it ?
<Nitsuga> brunoscunha, try sudo rmmod e1000e && sudo modprobe e1000e   and then check that the lan cable is properly connected in both parts
<blakkheim> sidh: you'd get better performance if you compiled it, but there may be a ppa or something
<Vock> Hello, I was just wondering if someone could help me out with this error: texmaker: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.10' not found (required by texmaker). I'm unsure where to get the GLIBC 2.10
<Nitsuga> csaba, well, soo boot in recovery mode or with another linux os and set the permission right
<Nitsuga> *so
<sidh> blakkheim: here is the 1.7.5 version for "lucid" http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xorg, can you confirm ?
<csaba> why do I have to do a recovery for just chmoding a file?
<mati> uokutgff
<mati> a
<blakkheim> sidh: i don't use ubuntu
<mati> jujouzzhjljjgjhrerbbtu
<blakkheim> mati: stop
<csaba> that is so unstable... previous ubuntu versions worked so well and now someone decided it should go to shit
<mati> öööööööööööööugpi
<DJones> mati: Please dn't do that
<blakkheim> !op | mati
<mati> poi8ik
<ubottu> mati: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<llutz> csaba: it's still just a textfile
<mati> ädöüz
<brunoscunha> Nitsuga: I'm quite sure the network cable is properly connected. There a gnome network manager update. Have to reboot and see if this issue is solved. Will also try what you sugested
<brunoscunha> Nitsuga: thank you
<csaba> llutz: no it's not, because the system goes to hell if you chmod it
<Nitsuga> brunoscunha, no prob
<Madpilot> mati, stop the random nonsense, please...
<Nitsuga> good luck ;)
<mati> red hat ein.
<csaba> llutz: and i can't edit it with sudo nano sudoers... which I could do in the previous versions
<llutz> csaba: it needs proper permissions to work
<meganerd> csaba: the first thing I do is enable the root account, so that it is possible to fix sudo.  If you do not have the root account enabled then you need to do that to fix sudo
<mati> ljpu
<Pici> !noroot | meganerd
<ubottu> meganerd: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<meganerd> csaba: use visudo
<csaba> meganerd: i don't want to use a special command to edit a text file... i want it to work just like it did up to version 9.10
<merethan> Nitsuga, using blkid I found out my /dev/sda1 UUID, and it perfectly correlates with the command supplied to my initrd
<llutz> csaba:  sudoers has to be edited with visudo, which preserves permissions.
<meganerd> Pici: that is all well and nice, but if someone is messing with configuring sudo then you want to enable root access.  It should be disabled afterwards, but for messing with PAM and sudo, it is a good thing
<csaba> llutz: wasn't the case in previous versions
<merethan> Nitsuga, I can even mount it manually using the initramfs
<meganerd> csaba: you should have always done it this way, it keeps you from breaking it
<Nitsuga> csaba, the visudo thing has been here since 2008, in *every* distribution that used sudo
<blakkheim> csaba: it's always been visudo
<llutz> csaba: it has bee 440 root before too
<llutz> been
<richthegeek> what is the command to list the PID of a program?
<Nitsuga> it is a security measure, and should not be changed
<Pici> richthegeek: pidof programname
<csaba> Nitsuga: maybe it was here since 2008, but the system didn;t reak when I edited sudoers with nano so far
<Nitsuga> csaba, the bug is somewhere in launchpad. All the other distibutions were setting a 400 permissions to the sudoers
<m_fulder> how do I configure smb.conf correclty so I can share USB external HDD?
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, you cn do that easily with nautilus
<richthegeek> Pici: thanks! using it to narrow down `lsof`
<csaba> Nitsuga: doesn't matter, all the previous versions worked perfectly well...
<m_fulder> Nitsuga, really how do I do that?
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, right-click /media/device and choose properties
<Guest39489> Why do I always get this error?
<Guest39489> useradd -G www-data joomla
<Guest39489> useradd: user 'joomla' already exists
<FloodBot4> Guest39489: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, the les tab if for sharing options
<Guest39489> am I inputting the command wrong? I'm not trying to add a user, I'm trying to add it to the group
<blakkheim> Guest39489: man usermod
<Pici> richthegeek: The PID is listed in the second column in the lsof output
<richthegeek> Pici: yes, the -p flag of lsof!
<Guest39489> blakkheim; thanks, I don't see why tutorials always have it listed as useradd
<m_fulder> Nitsuga, yes and then I choose Share this folder and so on... ? I've already tried that, works perfectly for my internal HDD but I get an error message (PATH couldn't be found or you don't have the premission to access this folder) while later on trying to access my USB external HDD on another comp
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, in which filesystem is that hdd formatted?
<m_fulder> NTSC
<m_fulder> has it to be FAT?
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, no ntfs is ok
<KB1JWQ> m_fulder: NTSC is a television standard.
<KB1JWQ> You're referring to NTFS.
<m_fulder> oj :P
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, make a folder inside the disk and share that folder
<m_fulder> same error
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, I don't know why you have to do that
<Nitsuga> but you have to
<brunoscunha> No luck. Still don't have wired connection
<Nitsuga> same error?
<Nitsuga> mmm strange...
<adalal> hey, im trying to setup a samba server, with usernames and passwords that are in sync with the unix usernames and passwords
<m_fulder> Nitsuga, share both the folder and the HDD right?
<StaRetji> Hello there, need help installing firefox on ubuntu minimal. I do not need gnome, just simple firefox. Everytime I do apt-get install firefox it want to install gnome. Help would be highly appreciated ;)
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, well, you'll have to tweak smb.conf :P
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, just the folder
<adalal> StaRetji: you need gnome, a user interface, to run things like firefox...
<StaRetji> I have fluxbox
<StaRetji> adalal
<adalal> oh
<meganerd> adalal: and what is the problem
<Guest39489> anyone have experience with the newgrp command?
<Nitsuga> StaRetji, sudo aptitude -R firefox
<Nitsuga> StaRetji, that will not install the recommends
<adalal> meganerd: im trying to setup a samba service with username and password that will sync with the unix username and password on the server
<Nitsuga> it will install gtk but not gnome ;)
<richthegeek> For anyone interested, (one way) to get the currently playing AVI video file from Totem is by rrunning "lsof -lnp `pidof totem` | grep /home | grep avi"
<richthegeek> "
<StaRetji> Nitsuga, thx for the help
<m_fulder> Nitsuga,  yeah same error (there's no path found) while just sharing a folder on the HDD
<StaRetji> I will try it now
<coz_> US servers still down?
<adalal> coz_: not just us servers i think..
<coz_> adalal,  oh ok
<coz_> adalal,  just wanted to be sure it wasnt on this end ...thanks :)
<m_fulder> Nitsuga,  I've searched a bit for this error and it shows out that it's a known bug in samba and I have to add it manually to the smb.conf ... but I don't know how I configure it correctly
<StaRetji> Nitsuga: ~# sudo aptitude -R firefox
<StaRetji> Unknown command "firefox"
<StaRetji> aptitude 0.4.11.11
<Nitsuga> StaRetji, i forgot about the install
<Nitsuga> StaRetji, sudo aptitude -R install firefox
<StaRetji> oh, me too ;)
<meganerd> adalal: the default ubuntu samba config does this
<adalal> meganerd: oh thanks then!
<meganerd> adalal: you have to use samba to change the password
<adalal> meganerd: cool thanks!
<StaRetji> Nitsuga, thx mate, that does the trick ;)
<Pici> coz_: They're not down, just very slow due to the large OO.o security update that was released earlier today.
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, mmm i don't have samba installed
<Nitsuga> wait me a bit
<m_fulder> oki
<Yd1985> p
<Yd1985> Hola
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, there is an example in the default smb.conf
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, see the mp
<Yd1985> hello
<Yd1985> hello
<mk> whats up?
<m_fulder> yeah so I've done like this: http://pastebin.com/dU4Z9KSu  still while trying to open up "external"  I get premission denied error
<blinkiz> Hi. Anyone here played around with CLVM (Cluster LVM)? Looking for some tips before I start to try it out myself
<harisund> If I install ubuntu-server, what package do I need to install to get a regular Ubuntu/Gnome GUI?
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, did you recieve the mp?
<Pici> harisund: ubuntu-desktop
<llutz> harisund: ubuntu-desktop
<Nitsuga> m_fulder, PM
<Vock> I'm just wondering how to install glibc-2.10 in jaunty? It's not in the repos
<Nitsuga> mp is in spanish :P
<m_fulder> yes sry just saw it
<harisund> pici llutz thanks :)
<jesse> 2
<jesse> woops
<owner> My computer stucks&get looped. Hdd indicator turns to be red, and it does not blinking. I can not move mouse, and it does not response to any keybd buttons. I suppose that my HDD is going to die. Am I right ?
<meganerd> m_fulder: you need to check the file system permissions
<brunoscunha> is there any way to make a rollback the latest update? I think it was because of the latest update I lost my wired connection
<jesse2> Does anyone know if the default ubuntu repositories are having problems right now?  downloads are coming slow (if at all), and appear to be canceling (i presume due to time-out)
<Nitsuga> owner, check if you hdd is fine usind the disk tool in sstem -> administration
<Guest39489> Can anyone help with this? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383111/
<Nitsuga> owner, see the SMART status
<adalal> how do i get a hold on the default samba config file?
<user1> how can i see locked orkut scrapbook via ubuntu
<Guest39489> chown joomla /var/www sets the directory owner of /var/www as joomla, right? Is there a command that goes through every folder/file insider /var/www and makes the user 'joomla' owner of them too??
<Guest39489> chown -R joomla /var/www ?
<meganerd> Guest39489: yes that is correct
<purguita> hola
<Guest39489> woohoo
<Guest39489> I can upload now
<meganerd> Guest39489: I am not sure that chown -R is the best way of getting joomla running, most of my apps are owned by www-data
<purguita> que te calles
<Guest39489> well ive been trying to get it to work for 2 days now
<Guest39489> this will do
<meganerd> Guest39489: best of luck then
<Guest39489> unless you know a better way? :P
<Determiner234> yo
<Determiner234> sup guys
<Determiner234> long time no join
<merethan> Nitsuga, by using /dev/sda1 instead of a UUID my Ubuntu Studio does boot. Which is weird as the UUID was correct according to blkid. Any idea what might cause this?
<Kyndbud240> Have any of you installed xubuntu on an Asus netbook?
<Determiner234> why did you change it from UUID
<purguita> hola
<Determiner234> sup
<purguita> soi
<purguita> el purguita
<Determiner234> wut
<Guest39489> nop still doesnt work
<Guest39489> :/
<Determiner234> what the UUID thing
<owner> Nitsuga: It shows "Healthy" ))
<meganerd> Guest39489: I have not used joomla in years
<meganerd> Determiner234: it is a unique ID for block devices.
<autoclesis> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<owner> !smart
<Guest39489> meganerd; lucky for you ;)
<owner> !hdd
<owner> !harddisk
<Guest39489> JFTP::chmod: Bad response 		JFTP::store: Bad response
<Guest39489> bah
<FurchtbarFisch> !fail
<Nitsuga> owner, so it can be another problem
<FurchtbarFisch> ...owait
<Nitsuga> owner, what do you do to trigger it?
<MrD_> I have an old laptop I'm trying to repurpose. I tried getting it onto a WiFi connection but it did not connect. One thing I found odd is that Ubuntu does not detect networks itself. Does it and perhaps its a hardware issue?
<Slydon> is there a way to see which/how many sectors are bad on my hard disk
<gnuskool> i got a trple-boot that i want to upgrade to karmic, can i just nstall it over my existing ubuntu and hope everything else works?
<MrD_> by the by, I'm running it Live before I install it to make sure my laptop's wireless card works for it, which I did some research and it says there are some issues
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_ what is your wifi card model?
<owner> Nitsuga: I've opened System-Administration-Disk Utility right now. It shows "Disk is healthy". It seems that I have to start the testing, instead of reading strange&unproved results.
<MrD_> its a realtek 8139 or something close
<gnuskool> MrD, best thing is to find out what  wifi card you have, chances are you gonna have to get drivers to get it to work
<alabd> hello , which plugin should be installed for gij (GNU libgcj)  in firefox ? openjdk ?
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_: and are you trying to install 9.10?
<MrD_> the thing is, I can *attempt* to join a network but it just never does
<MrD_> I'd like to
<meganerd> gnuskool: why not just use apt to upgrade?
<fiftycal> what package is dig in?
<gnuskool> meganerd: im an egghead sometimes, cheers
<MrD_> I've had issues with Ubuntu and wireless cards before so I wanted to make sure it works before I install it and screw myself over
<sidh> i would need confirmation , if i add lucid repos in may sources list, and create a preferences files where i set xorg priority to -10 for karmic, and 900 priority for lucid, if i apt-get install xorg, i will get the xorg 1.7.5 available for lucid isn'it ?
<Nitsuga> owner, test it
<llutz> fiftycal: dnsutils
<fiftycal> ah, just found it thanks!
<Nitsuga> owner, go to more information
<Nitsuga> and run the self.test
<daniel__> I installed apache2 in ubuntu 9.10 I linked /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load to mods-enabled but .php files do not work
<daniel__> I installed apache2 in ubuntu 9.10 I linked /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load to mods-enabled but .php files do not work
<meganerd> MrD_: ubuntu detects wifi networks for me.  Of course Ibought a laptop that I knew had a well supported wifi card.  Been bitten by that in the past :)
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide is always a good place to start
<daniel__> what can be the reason
<owner> Nitsuga: I am in testing process now. I chose Extended method)
<MrD_> I guess my main problem here is that I live in a dorm where I need ethernet to connect, which wouldnt be a problem if I wasn't trying to make sure the wifi will work when I get back home. So, I need to go to a friends house to test it and I cant get anywhere
<Nitsuga> owner, that will take hours
<owner> Nitsuga: Cancell and use faster method ?
<meganerd> daniel__: did you restart apache?
<MrD_> if Ubuntu is supposed to detect wireless networks in the area (which I'd hope it has) then I need to somehow get support for the card
<meganerd> MrD_: what card is it?
<MrD_> Realtek rtl8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet Nic
<daniel__> meganerd: i did
<meganerd> that is not a wireless device
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_:  that is an ethernet card
<MrD_> hmm, then I must have read the wrong thing in XP
<daniel__> meganerd: I really dont know what is the problem
<Nitsuga> owner, the fast method take seconds. There is no intermediate method
<MrD_> give me a min
<tiger_> how to disable ubuntu update?
<merethan> unplug your network
<tiger_> no way
<owner> Nitsuga: Would the SHORT methond give me enough information, to make a conclusion about mine HDD ability to work?
<merethan> yes
<merethan> sorry tiger_, I don't know. New to ubuntu
<joe_> tiger_ there's a settings button on the update window to set the prefs
<drayner> @tiger_ go to synaptic package manager a stop updates?
<meganerd> daniel__: check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<adambuntu> i was just sitting here contemplating trying a different distro of linux when it all of a sudden hit me, that drivers are created by the same people, but each os handles them differently. so pretty much one distro wont be any better than the other just because its a different distro...
<daniel__> i did too
<daniel__> meganerd: can i paste one line here
<daniel__> [Wed Feb 24 17:55:24 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.10-2ubuntu6.4 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<meganerd> daniel__: that is why there is pastebin
<owner> Nitsuga: fast method is done. It shows that I've healtthy disk. One thresold is out of scope: temperature. It's 44 C' where normal is 40 C'
<daniel__> only that line
<tiger_> drayner: I did that, but the update window still pops up often.
<Nitsuga> owner, the short methos will test the slowest clusters (ussually the worst ones)
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_: pastebin the output of lspci please
<meganerd> daniel__: so when you say php does not work, can you be a little more specific?
<Nitsuga> owner, check the reallocated sectors count
<drayner> @tiger_ o'  i have no idea then
<MrD_> I dont have Ubuntu installed
<daniel__> meganerd: when I click index.php firefox asnwer me to save the file
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_: you can run it from the livecd
<MrD_> err...or the CD handy in the 2 minutes I have left
<daniel__> meganerd: I linked module to enabled but...
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_: oh alright
<Lcawte> Hi..
<daniel__> meganerd: is not enought to activate php5 in apache2?
<owner> Nitsuga: There is ZERO reallocated. Fast methond said)
<user1> how can i see locked orkut scrapbook via ubuntu
<joe_> tiger_ did try using the settings in update?
<Nitsuga> owner, the disk is fine
<Guest39489> home-time
<Guest39489> thanks for the help everyone :>
<Lcawte> I'm having some problems.. I recently moved my PC from my living room upstairs, and changed one of my disk drives round, but now the PC isnt mounting the drive where Ubuntu's installed on
<Nitsuga> owner, something else is hanging your disk
<meganerd> daniel__: you linked both the php5.conf and .load files?
<MrD_> under network adapters I have Broadcom 802.11b/g
<Nitsuga> owner, do you know how to trigger the problem?
<MrD_> then the Realtek
<daniel__> yes
<Nitsuga> or it happens randomly?
<owner> Nitsuga: copmuter virus?
<Nitsuga> owner, i don't think so
<tiger_> joe: i am trying that. is 910 a long-term release?
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD_: which Broadcom model? does it say?
<owner> Nitsuga: It occurs on my win-7 partition
<meganerd> MrD_: oh no, broadcomm.  You can probably get it working but broadcomm is nasty
<owner> quite old HDD
<daniel__> meganerd: no idea?
<Nitsuga> owner, do you know how to trigger the problem (what to do for make it happen)
<meganerd> daniel__: you linked both the php5.conf and .load files?
<MrD_> no sir it does not
<MrD_> eh then screw it
<Lcawte> Help?
<MrD_> its time to strip down XP i guess
<meganerd> MrD_: what did lspci say exactly?
<MrD_> I cant run it yet
<MrD_> I need to leave
<MrD_> I'll post something on the forums?
<FurchtbarFisch> MrD: sure
<sidh> PLEASE, i need to install xorg 1.7.5 from lucid to karmic, i set the entries for lucid repos, and create a preferences file where i set priority -10 for karmic and 900 for lucid for xorg and xserver-xorg, the i aptitude remove xorg, and apt-get install xorg
<erUSUL> MrD_: to make broadcom cards work you have to install the firmware. install the b43-fwcutter package while connected to internet
<daniel__> meganerd: I wrote you the lines on a query
<sidh> at the end X -version tells i'm still in 1.6.4 WHY ?
<brunoscunha> is there any way to reset the wired connection. Like in windows
<Lcawte> what do you think happened?
<Nitsuga> sidh, xorg is a metapackage
<daniel__> meganerd: ok i tried with a php info and it works is drupal the one that do not works
<Nitsuga> you have to update xserver-xorg as well
<tiger_> joe: every then and now. it is just annoying. i am at 904, it kept trying upgrade to 910
<xgvictoriax> twice now my laptop has suddenly logged me out for no reason, i am using hardy...is there anyone who might help me clarify why this keeps occuring? it seems out of the blue
<sidh> ok thank you very much
<Nitsuga> owner, I have to go
<Nitsuga> good luck
<xgvictoriax> both times it happened while i browsed youtube
<trevor> how do i reset my virtual resolution after configuring my display settings?
<xgvictoriax> on swiftweasel
<malka> some1 from brazil
<malka> ?
<brunoscunha> after the latest update whenever i try to connect the wired connection, the connection drops
<brunoscunha> with karmic
<Madpilot> ubottu, br | malka
<ubottu> malka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<owner> Nitsuga: It occurs without any user action
<malka> valeu! =)
<Lcawte> anybody going to help me?
<tiger_> joe: what is ppa?
<paulklee> I printed a document to file.  How do I find and print it now?
<abhi_nav> !ask | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhi_nav> paulklee: did you use oo?
<zleap> paulklee, where did it save too
<Lcawte> abhi_nav: I already asked my question...
<xgvictoriax> my laptop computer has all of a sudden logged me out, twice now, is there anyone who can help me figure out what does this and how to stop it? thanks
<tiger_> joe: if I upgrade to 910, what is about the packages i installed previously for 904?
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<abhi_nav> !repeat | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dannyD> Somehow wine has corrupted my file associations so now my torrents don't automatically launch Transmission, Can someone tell me how to go about re-associating .tor with Transmission?
<newbee0980890980> hey my xsession gnome hangs randomly but often after login any idea
<paulklee> I don't know where it was savved.
<Lcawte> abhi_nav: fine, copy and paste: I'm having some problems.. I recently moved my PC from my living room upstairs, and changed one of my disk drives round, but now the PC isnt mounting the drive where Ubuntu's installed on
<abhi_nav> paulklee: but did you use open office?
<paulklee> I printed a page from the internet.
<tiger_> so I dont have to install all of them again, right?
<xgvictoriax> what causes ubuntu
<xgvictoriax> to suddenly log me out
<Lcawte> I'm having some problems.. I recently moved my PC from my living room upstairs, and changed one of my disk drives round, but now the PC isnt mounting the drive where Ubuntu's installed on
<xgvictoriax> its twice now it has happened
<Lcawte> what can I do?
<lemuria> io
<tiger_> joe: i mean all the dev-packages like eclipse , etc?
<band1toz> does any girl here :-D
<guntbert> !ot | band1toz
<ubottu> band1toz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lemuria> haha
<guntbert> !lol | lemuria
<ubottu> lemuria: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<band1toz> just kidding dude :P
<tiger_> joe: what does the command "do-release-upgrade -d" mean? delete something?
<lemuria> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> band1toz: kidding or not - off topic in any case :)
<band1toz> hei, iam using hardy heron, and i have some problem with my flash player...i want to play zynga poker
<band1toz> does anyone here know, how to installing flash player 10 in hardy
<Lcawte> is there anything I can do to see what the system reads my disks as?
<michael2> i have an issuse, i have hugesnet for internet access"only choice" and trying to run a web server. i have setup no-ip and am getting no where just times out. and i am running a linksys wireless router.
<ph8> hey all, when i put a memory stick in to ubuntu it auto-mounts it, I like that behaviour - i don't really want the nautilus window to popup though - does anyone know a way i can prevent it from happening?
<joe_> tiger_ no it just checks to see if theres a newer version out there
<band1toz> i've downloaded flash player 10, but i only get libflashplayer.so, not the installer
<tiger_> joe: thanks
<joe_> tiger_ it doesnt delete them it keeps them all by default
<joe_> but it does warn you if it no longer supported through auto-update in the new version
<Mardenkein> u have to put the .so file of flash into the plugin directory of ur browser
<band1toz> hello, does anybody here me
<joe_> bandltoz yup
<band1toz> can somebody help me to install flash player 10
<tiger_> joe: ok. but if i install 910 refresh, then all the old packages available to new 910?
<band1toz> i've only got libflash player
<joe_> bandltoz thankfully it's got way easier. go to synaptic and look for nonfree packages
<michael2> i have an issuse, i have hugesnet for internet access"only choice" and trying to run a web server. i have setup no-ip and am getting no where just times out. and i am running a linksys wireless router.
<band1toz> hmmm....the synaptic only give me flasplayer 9, i need flash player 10
<emilien> does anyone know any tools that limit torrenting based on network activity?
<band1toz> i can not login  zynga poker with flash player 9
<joe_> tiger_ most packages stay valid through the upgrade and it warns you if they don't
<joe_> what are they? and maybe there a way to insure you dont loose them
<John-_> how do I set a hotkey to an application?
<tiger_> joe: ok. thx.
<ubuntufreak> How to install the latest zeitgeist-0.3.2 in my Ubuntu 9.10, i have downloaded the tar file
<Madpilot> John-_, System->Prefs->Keyboard Shortcuts probably will help
<John-_> and how do I set an external monitor as the base monitor?
<joe_> bandltoz look for flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic and look at properties to see the latest version
<Lcawte> Ok... I was resizing my partitions, and I cancelled it by accident mid way, and now I'm getting an error when trying to access it
<joe_> john- through system pref-> display
<guntbert> !compile | ubuntufreak
<ubottu> ubuntufreak: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jules> join /ubuntu-it
<Jules> join  /#ubuntu-it
<joe_> john- it tells you to drag the default monitor to 1
<Lcawte> Error here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/E04vjGub
<band1toz> infobash :-D
<guntbert> jules its /join ...
<Jules> sry
<Jules> thanks
<emilien> band1toz: Or just install the deb directly from adobe site , http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ , If you do make sure to remove flash.9 to avoid conflict
<DanEngholm> I'm having what I think is a PolicyKit problem on an up to date 8.10 installation.  Can someone help me?
<band1toz> does that version support 8.04
<emilien> band1toz: yes , YOu have to select 8.04 on drop down list
<band1toz> hmmm...ive downloaded...but ive only got libflashplayer.so
<band1toz> and i so confused, what i must to do with that share library
<qw77> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 9.10
<qw77> when I connect the server to DHCP, the internet working fine
<emilien> band1toz: Why not just use the .deb ?
<qw77> but when I convert it to static IP, it doesn't
<qw77> :S
<band1toz> i've got the error messages, sweety
<qw77> anyone can help :(
<kizmiaz> qw77: DNS servers set up?
<qw77> yes
<qw77> that's right
<llutz> qw77: gateway set?
<joe_> can any one recommend a good under the radar linux podcast?
<qw77> yes
<emilien> does anyone know any tools that limit torrenting based on network activity?
<marlen> hello
<qw77> llutz: kizmiaz note: I installed DNS server too, does that make effect ?
<brunoscunha> has anyone experienced connection problems with the latest network manager update?
<joe_> emilien the only thing i know is to limit speeds at diff times of day
<qw77> llutz: kizmiaz, when I connect the server to DHCP it works fine
<marlen> may I ask: I want to install amule in xubuntu, but I don't Know how..any help?
<llutz> qw77: how do you set static-IP, interfaces or networkmanager?
<slap_stick> hey i'm confused why my ssh keys aren't working. i created keys, id_dsa and id_dsa.pub i took the id_dsa.pub adn i put it in the remote servers /home/me/.ssh/authorized_keys , made it 600, i then ssh -vvv me@remoteserver i can see it says debug1: Offering public key: /home/me/.ssh/id_dsa then ti says server accepts key and sign_and_send_pubkey then read PEM private key done: type DS and debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,gssapi-with-mi
<emilien> joe_:  was hoping for a script that would map network and only start if was empty
<guntbert> marlen: sudo apt-get install amule   -- should work
<qw77> llutz: interface
<qw77> llutz: I spend most of the day trying to solve it
<llutz> qw77: paste your /e/n/interfaces please at pastebin.com
<slap_stick> anyone got any ideas why the keys don't work?
<guntbert> slap_stick: maybe ##networking is the better place for your problem
<qw77> sure
<marlen> I have vista working with xubuntu, and I have emule installed in vista, but when I try to install it on xubuntu it says it's not possible..for some reason
<slap_stick> ##networking ? this is ssh keys
<joe_> marlen I see what you mean lol no help from amule
<slap_stick> i just wondered if i was doing something generically wrong
<guntbert> slap_stick: true - then maybe ##security
<guntbert> slap_stick: but of course you are welcome here :-) just wanted to mention another source
<marlen> what can I do friends?is there something I can do to have amule before getting rid of windows?
<slap_stick> yeh i just was more looking for some conformation that i might haev missed something like.. did you do x or .. you haevn't done y
<guntbert> marlen: why don't you install it from the repositories?
<qw77> llutz: http://pastebin.com/PfTRbpii
<qw77> here it is
<capron> Every time I restart xcfe4 I need to turn on volym,  How do I fix that ?
<marlen> can you explain "better"? I'm a beginner with linux..
<slap_stick> i did : generate keys box1, dsa, id_dsa, id_dsa.pub, took id_dsa.pub put it on box2: .ssh/authorized_keys ; set it to 600 ; ssh from box1 to box2 and it doesn't work
<slap_stick> id_dsa and id_dsa.pub on box1 live under .ssh in home directory also, same home directory paths of both servers adn same user i am ssh'ing as
<AegNuddel> I have a problem.  I tried to download a program called lyricue from the software center.  I looked but even though it says it completed the download it is NOWHERE in my program menu.
<qw77> llutz: any idea ?
<llutz> qw77: 2 internet-connections at the same time, why?
<Pici> slap_stick: So it falls back to password authentication?
<joe_> marlen is there a reason you want that program in particular? there are many p2p out there
<noise_> how can i leart to use aircrack?
<qw77> llutz: it will work as interception
<guntbert> slap_stick: idea for a test: try that within box2 - or try it from box2 to box1 (to exclude server issues)
<capron> noise_, read the docs at aricrack-ng home page they are awsome
<gordo> ola
<llutz> qw77: to intercept what? you're connected to a router (192.168.1.1) to connect to WAN?
<gordo> pr k
<Pici> !es | gordo
<ubottu> gordo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pbrynie> can i hide a filetype of my choosing in nautilus?
<manas> i am trying to install virtual box
<llutz> qw77: does 192.168.1.1 offer dns too? what nameserver did youset in /etc/resolv.conf?
<manas> i did something and it says DKMS: install completed
<tweiss> hello
<qw77> the nameserver is 192.168.1.1
<qw77> the router offer DNS too
<capron> manas,  hmm thats is easy use apt-get
<manas> does tht mean VB has been installed
<hawkal> does anyone know whether I should install openjdk or sun jdk? I'm on 64bit system
<llutz> qw77: whats your routers ip?
<qw77> 192.168.1.1
<AegNuddel> nm
<AegNuddel> don't get it anyway
<llutz> qw77: test your setup without eth1 being activated, check if dns work (ping ip vs ping hostname)
<llutz> qw77: check your routeing (route -n)
<qw77> you mean kernel route ?
<llutz> qw77: you  have defined 2 gateways n /e/n/interfaces, that cannot work
<llutz> qw77: i don't see the sense of your eth1 setup
<qw77> I removed the gateway of the eth1, but same problem
<qw77> llutz: what do you think the problem is
<qw77> llutz: by the way, I install DNS server on the server
<qw77> llutz: would that effet it
<llutz> qw77: pastebin "sudo route -n" + "traceroute 8.8.8.8"
<Jordan_U> HyperZid, Just remove ( or rename ) /boot/grub/device.map.
<llutz> qw77: again: what nameserver did youset in /etc/resolv.conf?
<qw77> llutz: 192.168.1.1
<llutz> qw77: and why did you set up an extra dns, if your aren't using it?
<qw77> llutz: I would, but later on
<kizmiaz> qw77: try sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 :)
<Boots32M> alo all I seem to have an intermittent usb problem that affects my webcam and the ability of thumbdrives to mount. How do I make this problem go away????
<llutz> qw77: pastebin "sudo route -n" + "traceroute 8.8.8.8" + "host 8.8.8.8"
<meganerd> kizmiaz: you should be using "ip route add default via 192.168.1.1"
<Boots32M> running ubuntu 9.10
<qw77> 192.168.1.1, let me try to change it to 192.168.1.2 :P
<Boots32M> netbook remix
<meganerd> kizmiaz: route and ifconfig will go away soonish
<llutz> qw77: why will you use your host as gateway?
<kizmiaz> meganerd: thanx - what will be used instead? :O
<llutz> kizmiaz: ip
<Blues-Man> hi all
<kizmiaz> llutz: ok
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to assign a command (such as CTRL-PGDN) to a mouse command?
<bluegoon> Hello
<xTheGoat121x> Or a region on a touchpad
<Blues-Man> i'm on ubuntu karmic 2.6.31-19-generic on amd64 and I would cross compile a kernel for a 32bit. Even if putting --arch i386 and using setarch i got an amd64 deb while I wanted a 32bit. Do you know how can I cross-compile for 32 bit then?
<babele> ops
<qw77> llutz: one min I need to install traceroute
<emilien> does anyone know any tools that limit torrenting based on network activity?
<babele> ma se cancello la cartella .wine incorro in problemi?
<Neremor> hello! i would like to use a font installed on my system in an PHP gd-library script. Where can i find the .ttf for the file? and how can I find out what the filename of my font is?
<noise_> how can i find my MAC adress?
<llutz> noise_: ifconfig
<noise_> eth0 ,lo,wlan2 etc whats this
<warriorforgod> noise_: Those are your network interfaces
<joe_> can anyone suggest an under the radar linux podcast?
<noise_> anmmy mac is....?
<capron> Blues-Man,  I find it damm hard to compile kernels under ubuntu.  Hope some can help you ,  But I am thinking about just to compile the standard kernel, Dont think it is that much speciell in a ubunut kernel
<llutz> noise_: each of those interfaces has a MAC, pick the one you need
<meganerd> kizmiaz: the "ip" suite of utils
<noise_> i dont understend nothing,i am trying to learn aircrack-ng
<llutz> noise_: then 1st learn some networking basics
<meganerd> kizmiaz: "ip route" "ip addr", there is a whole bunch.  route and ifconfig have been deprecated for years
<noise_> yes its true
<kizmiaz> meganerd: looking through man pages now :)  I am old :)
<capron> noise_,   go to aircrack-ng home page and read the good documents they are the best way
<Coderscore> hi all, I have ubuntu 9.04, I have installed all updates via the update manager however I cannot get the 9.10 update to show, it tells me I am up to date with 9.04?
<noise_> ok ,thanks a lot
<meganerd> kizmiaz: so am I.  I made the switch years ago
<Coderscore> can anyone suggest why the update manager is not giving me the 9.10 network upgrade option?
<Blues-Man> capron, i need to compile a kernel for another 32 bit machine on this ubuntu machine 64 bit
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone
<capron> noise_,  or what is the problem ?   airmon too get it in monitor mode and then airdump too scan save data ,  aircrack to hack the wep key
<bluegoon> Hello
<the_fronny> Can someone tell me the string to shut off the client audio in LTSP5 on Ubuntu? And this goes in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf, correct?
<bluegoon> haha, aircrack
<bluegoon> wep cracking..
<capron> Blues-Man,  I think it is hard.  I tried just too compile and tweak the kernel it all worked but , later the apt-get removed my kernel
<capron> Blues-Man,  But hope someone can help you
<qw77> llutz: I can't install traceroue
<qw77> but here is the result
<qw77> http://pastebin.com/KsVykXNA
<qw77> llutz: http://pastebin.com/KsVykXNA
<Blues-Man> capron, i use a kernel.org kernel on the other ubuntu machine which runs good but i know is hard to live without ubuntu patches :)
<genii> Coderscore: What does: grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades               report?
<jordanwb> Does Grub2 work with raid5?
<genii> jordanwb: Raid5 is problemmatic to boot from. You need a non-raid /boot partition (no matter the bootloader)
<Guest90535> agh, dced
<llutz> qw77:  still 2 gateways, change that to only your routers-ip
<jordanwb> genii: That's what I thought. Thanks
<genii> jordanwb: np
<qw77> ok
<Younder> why bash when you can dash..?
<qw77> llutz: the problem has been solved
<qw77> :d
<qw77> :D
<qw77> llutz: thanks thanks thanks thakns thakns
<qw77> :D
<FloodBot4> qw77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> qw77: what i said before, you cannot use 2 gateways
<capron> Blues-Man interesting Thanks  , too have werd problems because of missig patches is not that funny.
<^snooper^> i got a question.. is there any alternative apt get repos that  i can get ?  some of the files that i get from there is broken
<qw77> llutz: you are right 100%
<qw77> but I have a question, I would use the server as a interception proxy
<qw77> llutz: how could I do that with one gateway :$
<llutz> qw77: i still don't know what you're trying to do, sorry
<thomc> Hey I have a printer problem - printer (HP) cuts off the bottom of documents and stops mid-job.
<qw77> llutz: that's ok, you helped me tooooooooooo much, I have one more question, can I ?
<llutz> try
<tvaughn> !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<qw77> llutz: how to define a default gateway, and how to define the primary ethernet card ?
<tvaughn> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^mNotIntelligent> can someoen give me some idea on how to customize a linux distro...pref from someone who has done something similar earlir....m getting hell of results from google, though
<tvaughn> ^mNotIntelligent: im trying that right now
<Stwoor> !Track hunter
<tvaughn> you mean make an installer that installs it custom?
<meowagi> a discordian has to eat a hotdog at friday
<llutz> qw77: you already defined your gateway at /e/n/interfaces, thats the way to set it. But set only one, at the "primary" interface, in your case eth0
<^mNotIntelligent> tvaughn, great....not exactly...just want to make a custom distro that we can distribute among my friends in college...just wanted to put logos of my Dept, put names of my Univ etc etc....
<tvaughn> possibly check out this site im using build.reconstructor.org
<^mNotIntelligent> tvaughn, and may be we can add some specific packages related to our college/univ etc
<^mNotIntelligent> tvaughn, tahnx...going to open that URL
<snowplan> anyone know where I can get some help setting up my video driver Ive searched all over.
<^mNotIntelligent> snowplan, what kinda of drivers, can you be more specific ?
<manas> can anyone help me install virtual box
<Klavier> ubuntu sound volume is too low... if i compare it with windows
<qw77> llutz: that's mean the first interface defined at the interface would be the primary, and the only gateway which is defined at interface would be the default gateway ?
<meowagi> taxi drivers
<manas> and then install windows xp
<^mNotIntelligent> manas, yeh,,go ahead and plz lets know the problem u r facing
<Klavier> how can i find correct sound drivers
<Klavier> ?
<guntbert> !ot meowagi
<guntbert> !ot | meowagi
<ubottu> meowagi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raffaele> manas: I can help you
<^mNotIntelligent> Klavier, by googling drivers specific to ur MBD
<Guite> hi all
<manas> ok, i did something and it says DKMS install completed...what next?
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Guite
<ubottu> Guite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> ll meowagi 10
<meowagi> its  a realtek crap i see
<^snooper^> i feel like throwing this viao to the wall !
<llutz> qw77: there is no real "primary" interface, it's all a routing thingy. but at least, yes
<snowplan> yea sorry its for a ati S9250 old ass pci card.  I have a cd with a linux driver but dunno if its good.  (ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run).
<Nitsuga> Klavier, Ubuntu doesn't artifficially enhance the sound like WIndows does. Its volume IS about a 50% of windows'
<^mNotIntelligent> ^snooper^, nopes...
<ruggero> hello
<Slydon> I looking at the system requirements for this program and it says Glibc 2.2 or better
<Slydon> GTK+ 2.0, what does this mean?
<^mNotIntelligent> Nitsuga, +1 for that...
<ruggero> list
<Klavier> Nitsuga, bullshit
<snowplan> when I run it and restart I have to go in low mode just to get on
<thomc> Hey I have a printer problem - printer (HP) cuts off the bottom of documents and stops mid-job.
<Pici> Klavier: Please mind your language here./
<guntbert> !list | ruggero
<ubottu> ruggero: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Nitsuga> Klavier, if you need more you can put all sliders in alsamixer command at 100%
<Guite> I am trying to upgrade Genshi/Trac to dev version. Tried to ask something at #trac, but seems like one is not allowed to say something there. any pointers where to ask?
<Nitsuga> but that wil distort the sound just like windows does
<qw77> llutz: thanks you very much, I hope I can do something for you
<meowagi> thomc: your printer suffers of alzheimer, just reinstall hplip or reconfirire it
<meowagi> dpkg --reconfigure hplip
<Pici> !register | Guite you need to be registered to speak there
<ubottu> Guite you need to be registered to speak there: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Klavier> yeah alsamixer solved it
<Klavier> thank you Nitsuga
<Guite> thx
<raffaele> manas: it should be ok... Now you should see it under Applications > Accessories
<Nitsuga> Klavier, no prob
<Nitsuga> Klavier, anyway i recomment to put them at 74%
<thomc> meowagi: Can printers get Alzheimers? I think not.
<manas> ya
<Nitsuga> that mmakes a loud, non-distorted sound
<Phurlv4> W: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 was corrupt
<^snooper^> anybody know much about thumb phrase ?
<manas> what should i do next
<Phurlv4> what is this?
<meowagi> thomc: can humans reach the moon?
<manas> i want internet explorer
<thomc> meowagi: yes.
<meowagi> thomc: do androids dream of electric sheep?
<^mNotIntelligent> what next
<thomc> meowagi: you are not being very helpful.
<capron> thomc,   Yes printers can do that ,  If is dos not help you can have too install programs from hell (Microsoft )
<Pici> meowagi: Please stay on topic.
<^snooper^> manas,  just get firefox or google chrome
<thomc> capron: I have none of these hellish programs installed.
<meowagi> pici: i said reconfigure the hplip
<manas> i can attend my classes online only on internet explorer
<^mNotIntelligent> manas, use ie4linux to do the same thing from linux
<Nitsuga> manas, install wine fron the ubuntu repositories and then install IEs4linux
<wowoto> whats ie4linux
<capron> thomc,   Good I hope that your printer will bee better soon ,  so you dont have too install XP or vista
<wowoto> ie4linux | wowoto
<raffaele> manas Nitsuga: as far as I know, that project is no longer supported, and is an old versin of IE
<wowoto> !ie4linux | wowoto
<thomc> capron: so do I...
<meowagi> capron: yeah go with osx
<^snooper^> Nitsuga,  do you know of a program that will let me enable thumb phrase on viao pcg u 101
<franna> irc://irc.darksin.it/l3gg3ndar1
<Nitsuga> raffaele, it installs IE6, but stll works
<HTC> I need a program through which to connect to your Shoutcast server and play the music that would listen to?
<raffaele> manas: please, insert "raffaele:" in your messages
<meowagi> htc: vlc
<Nitsuga> raffaele, also if something is IE.ony it surely works on IE6
<sonicroxs> hello?
<sonicroxs> anyone here?
<baaba> hi, how do i figure out what font 'serif' is?
<raffaele> nitsuga: oh, well, I thought it were an older version :)
<manas> raffaele: i have ie4linux but it gets disconnected sometimes while class is going on
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | sonicroxs
<ubottu> sonicroxs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HTC> meowagi, Does VLC has the ability to connect to Shoutcast?
<baaba> i mean, what actual typeface the alias 'serif' resolves to
<Nitsuga> sonicroxs, 1481 and counting ;)
<meowagi> htc: amarok
<sonicroxs> !ask
<bwallen> I'm getting a lot of this in my /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/WYvGh6CJ It sounds like my hard drive is constantly turning off and on. Any ideas?
<Nitsuga> baaba, FreeSerif
<baaba> thank you
<Guite> OT: kde4 rules ^^
<bluegoon> Are there smaller pockets of support rooms?
<raffaele> manas: yes, you could try a Virtual XP
<zealiod> is there away to find out if a system is currently shutting down using a sh script?
<HTC> I got amarok, but I do not see an option for setting connection?
<^mNotIntelligent> bluegoon, meaning ?
<raffaele> manas. you've installed VirtualBox... Do you have a win XP Cdrom? or maybe an ISO image?
<baaba> oh wait, i'm actually on 9.10
<baaba> er sorry, 9.04
<Nitsuga> yeah manas, you will have to usa VirtualBox for this :S
<meowagi> well i use fb2k within wine, because im mad with those unprofessional unstable amarok
<manas> raffaele: yes i have it
<sonicroxs> hi, i am using ubuntu live cd, and when I try to install it on the whole disk it says ''Error informing the kernel about modification to partition /dev/sda1''
<pmvalente> need some help: my ubuntu 9.10 don't boot after last xorg update intel mobile 945GM
<raffaele> manas: ok, insert the CD rom in the hard drive
<Nitsuga> sonicroxs, you may have that partition mounted
<sonicroxs> hm
<sonicroxs> let me check
<meowagi> wine, fb2k,edcast
<meganerd> bwallen: which version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<Nitsuga> sonicroxs, go to applications/ accesories / terminal
<raffaele> manas, start Virtualbox OSE from menu, then
<sonicroxs> yes
<Nitsuga> sonicroxs, and type udo umount /dev/sda1
<meganerd> exaile is a decent audio player
<HTC> meowagi I have tried Winamp and the DSP via wine but I had a problem and can not find a good program for that.
<Nitsuga> sonicroxs, sorry, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<bwallen> meganerd: 9.10 64 bit desktop
<^snooper^> humm ... no answer then... ill have to go look for some answer
<Boots32M> Hi all Boots here running ubuntu 9.1 Netbook remix on an averatec and having intermittent USB problems
<manas> Raffaele:  yes i did and in the VB window where its asking me to select amount of base memory to be allocated.
<meowagi> HTC winamp is a piece of crap
<meganerd> bwallen: what is the motherboard?
<meowagi> try foobar2000 with edcast
<Nitsuga> manas, for just ie 386 MB will be more than enough
<raffaele> manas, how much RAM do you have?
<bluegoon> ssh: connect to host ljhuis.dyndns.org port 22: Connection refused
<bwallen> meganeard: idk, but I'm pretty sure it's got all intel chips on it
<Henrik`G> cant find a ppa for koala karmic with the php5.3.* builds ?
<meowagi> i use that for 2 years now on wine, and its rock stable, believe it  i manage some streams within linux
<HTC> meowagi, I agree with you, but I can not find anything good we should help
<bwallen> meganeard: no, that's a lie... I know it's got an nvidia nic and an intel sound chip
<manas> raffaele: it says recommended is 192mb
<raffaele> manas, jaja it's little... your PC
<meowagi> htc: if i say foobar2000 is ok, believe that
<sonicroxs> thanks so much Nitsuga!!
<bluegoon> Does Dyndns block port 22 by default?
<manas> ram is 2560
<meowagi> bluegoon: dyndns cannot block anything
<raffaele> manas. 2560???
<meganerd> bwallen: your pastebin indicated an nvidia chipset, do you want to post the output from lspci to pastebin?
<Pici> bluegoon: No, but your ISP might.
<Nitsuga> sonicroxs, no problem :)
<sonicroxs> :D
<bluegoon> Pici,  lol, but ubuntu doesnt block by default right?
<blakkheim> bluegoon: just change ssh to another port
<bluegoon> meowagi, thanks dude :)
<HTC> meowagi Internet DJ is a good program, but with me not working well
<meowagi> bluegoon: router?
<^snooper^> anyone know any thing about thumb phrase ?
<meganerd> bluegoon: ubuntu does not have a listening ssh server by default
<bluegoon> meganerd, I just installed openssh
<meowagi> bluegooN: maybe setup portforward to your box
<meganerd> bluegoon: plus you need to port forward ssh if you have a router
<bluegoon> meganerd, kk
<SunBoY> anybody can help with usb ehci hub trouble ?
<bluegoon> SSH is tcp traffic right?
<avirulence> has anyone tried installing plug-ins for Eclipse on Ubuntu 10.04?
<jaoudestudios> hi
<meowagi> bluegoon: yes
<jaoudestudios>  on ec2, if I stop an instance/vm do i still have to pay for it?
<bluegoon> sweet
<Pici> avirulence: Please use #ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<avirulence> Pici, ok
<manas> raffaele: i am new to ubuntu, how do i check my ram?
<HTC> meowagi, I do not need a program through which I'd listened to music, but over whom would play music, do you understand?
<blakkheim> manas: free -m | grep buffer
<manas> ok
<avemaria> how do i change login screen and music
<meowagi> htc: i said FB2k edcast, do you understand?
<HTC> ok
<meowagi> htc: use null output
<avemaria> manas:free -m
<meowagi> so you don't need to listen to your own stream
<manas> raffaele: 1608.... thank u avemaria and blakkheim
<avemaria> manas: cat /proc/meminfo
<HTC> meowagi, Okay, thank you, I'll try with that prgoramom
<avemaria> how do i change login screen and music
<Nitsuga> manas, you can also check you rram throug gnome's system monitor (system / administration)
<raffaele> manas, please try "free" without -am and post result of total
<meowagi> htc: its very grateful if you replaygain every track, so the volume is very equal to the listeners
<Archeron> hello folks
<manas> 2060616
<VCoolio> avemaria: check gdm2setup on launchpad.net for gdm customization on ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<decrew> hy all
<avemaria> VCoolio: thanks
<Adelante> Hi ALL. Who knows what time tomorow 10.04 Alpha 3 been released?
<manas> raffaelle: so do u think 392?
<snowplan> so any help setting up (ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run) video driver which came with the ati S9250  video card cd. (old card might not be compatable)
<Archeron> question re: ubuntu server install.  I set up a SW RAID 10, 4 disks + 1 HS to get a md0 device.  Problem is, I can't figure out how to partition the resulting device.  All the partitioning options in the setup want to address the underlying devices, not md0.  How do I go about carving up md0 into partitions?
<VCoolio> avemaria: the sound is in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo, there is one symlink there, that's the one; rename or delete it
<^snooper^> whats the command to list every devices that linux reconizes ?
<^snooper^> is it lsmod ?
<NewWorld> ^snooper^:  lspci?
<sllide> those notice things in the top right corner
<sllide> are they accessable in python?
<NewWorld> ^snooper^:  That just lists all the loaded modules, not hardware.
<^snooper^> humm
<sllide> maiby with libs
<^snooper^> oh ok thanks NewWorld
<chimp> If I add entries to /etc/resolv.conf they are destroyed by network manager and dhcpclient. Is there a place I can add nameservers that isn't so temporary?
<jaik> Hi ubuntuusers. Did anyone here set up djbdns on an ubuntu system?
<VCoolio> avemaria: or edit this file to play another sound or nothing usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/libcanberra-ready-sound.desktop
<Pici> sllide: Yes, via python-notify
<Nitsuga> snowplan, i wouldn't run this kind of think. Last time i tried (with nvidia) it rendered my x server useless
<avemaria> VCoolio:thanks again
<baaba> so i'm having this problem: http://www.fuckedgaijin.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23978
<sllide> ok :)
<Nitsuga> thing
<manas> raffaelle: do u want me to create a new hard disk or use the existing one
<jaik> I'm searching for instructions, because several djbdns tutorials I found did not work for me
<baaba> that is to say, there's a font on my system somewhere with incorrect glyphs for some japanese kanji
<baaba> and it shows up all over the place including in firefox and my terminal
<Adelante> So. What about 10.04 Alpha 3?
<Nitsuga> snowplan, are you sure that you don't have a good video driver right now (the one that comes with ubntu)
<baaba> i tried pmap [firefox-pid] | grep ttf and checked every font it was using, but none of them had the incorrect character
<^snooper^> why i asked is because i wanna to  find the module that i can enable some of the hot keys  liike thumb phrase
<Pici> Adelante : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<baaba> how do i find out which font is actually being used?
<Adelante> Pici : thanks
<snowplan> it won't allow me to duel monitor with extra graphics and I really like the cube compiz
<NewWorld> ^snooper^:  Elaborate on what you want to do please 'thumb phrase'?!
<snowplan> and if I single monitor it is flaky and slow
<baaba> running xubuntu 9.04 (but it seems the problem is there for vanilla ubuntu as well)
<KukMan> hi. can you help me with microphone? I removed pulseaudio and wont to get working microphone in alsa.
<KukMan> cat /dev/dsp is work
<manas> raffaelle: are you there
<KukMan> but arecord doesn't
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raffaele> manas, you should create a new one, but if you have another one...
<KukMan> and skype doesn't
<raffaele> manas, here I am :D you mispelled my name (raffaeLLe), so I didn't got the buzz eheh ;)
<^mNotIntelligent> is anyone out here working on any kinda opensource projects based on C/C++ ? i'm very much interested in getting involved in such projects
<^snooper^> NewWorld,  i have sony viao pcg u101  which it has thumb phrase, zoom and rotation button  i wanna to enable it just for shiz n giggles
<manas> raffaelle: size?
<Pici> ^mNotIntelligent: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-app-devel, #ubuntu-offtopic or ##C++
<^mNotIntelligent> Pici, thanks a lot
<safe> How can I change my Sound Scheme? I googled it but my /preferences/sound doesn't look the same.
<greg__> hello im trying to setup my wirless network on 9.10  i have installed a wirless card and but it says wirless Networks : device not managed, could someone help me out
<avemaria> VCoolio: could not find gdm2setup on launchpad.net
<NewWorld> ^snooper^:  Shiz and giggles will quickly turn into frustration and rage. You should use lsmod to check if the modules are even loaded... otherwise you'll have to go hunt for them lol
<VCoolio> avemaria: hang on
<raffaele> manas: 10 GiB, and set auto-expanding
<avemaria> okay
<manas> ok
<VCoolio> avemaria: https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<raffaele> manas, please note raffaele, just 1 "L" ;)
<avemaria> thanks
<manas> 1 "L"
<manas> raffaele: its done
<enthdegree> Hey, what is the metacity command to set a window to always ontop?
<raffaele> manas, ok :D
<enthdegree> *Keyboard shortcut, I mean.
<safe> The only thing I can change in sound effects is the Alarm sound. What gives?
<^snooper^> lol  NewWorld  yeah  true ,  this viao is kinda fustrating  its really small  7,2" screen plus  keyboard is in english and in japanse writing
<manas> raffaele, what next
<raffaele> manas, now right click on your machine and choose -> Settings
<^snooper^> still cool as fug i d say though
<snowplan> is there any sort of package that might boost the stock driver so that compiz extra effects will work on duel monitors
<^snooper^> brb
<manas> raffaele: done
<raffaele> manas, enable sound and networking
<dbugger> hey guys
<dbugger> what's the best editor to write HTML?
<raffaele> manas, then mount your CDROM:
<manas> raffaele: they are enabled
<manas> raffaele: done
<raffaele> manas, ok, mount cdrom... Choose host CD/DVD drive.. ok start your machine and
<Nitsuga> dbugger, if you want an IDE I'd bet for Quanta Plus
<raffaele> may the Force be with you
<Nitsuga> dbugger, if you are lookig for WYSIWYG try KompoZer
<dbugger> Im looking for free, snippets, sintaxys highlight
<iceroot> dbugger: vim
<manas> raffaele: restart the machoine
<dbugger> iceroot, and easy to use :P
<iceroot> dbugger: because you only get good html without wysiwyg
<Muhammad1> @enthdegree: ..... Don't know but you can search in --> system ---> Preferences ---> keyboard shortcuts
<raffaele> manas, jaja restart
<Nitsuga> dbugger, yeah, gvim is fine. You will also like QUanta
<msandbu> hi anyone know of a monitor application that shows temprature on disk cpu and such? that I can use in terminal
<iceroot> dbugger: of course and you can edit directly on the server
<manas> raffaele: thank you
<dbugger> I already installed a server in my machine. I prefer to work local
<iceroot> msandbu: lm-sensors
<raffaele> manas, did the installation start?
<dbugger> But snippets really is a time saver
<bluegoon> Got the ssh sorted, thanks guys
<bluegoon> ur champs of note
<dbugger> omg.Quanta 300 mb??
<bluegoon> had to create a forwarding rule on the router :)
<iceroot> dbugger: vim...
<joe_> How do I access a shared folder that is on an Ubuntu machine from a Xubuntu machine?
<Nitsuga> dbugger, i don't remember it THAT heavy
<valentin_> hola
<valentin_> alguien me puede ayudar con un mac g4
<safe> So, no clue on how to change different sound effects in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Pici> !es | valentin_
<ubottu> valentin_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<valentin_> ok
<snowplan> so I guess my question now is weather I can edit the xorg.conf or something to enable desktop effects.
<dbugger> iceroot, sorry, but last time i tried anything with "vim" in the title I shot myself. It's too unconventional
<iceroot> safe: right clieck the speaker-icon (or double click, dont remeber) there you can change it
<valentin_> tanks
<iceroot> dbugger: that is becaused you used vi and not vim
<safe> iceroot: Only the warning sound though. Not the login or anything.
<Nitsuga> dbugger, what i remember it that it recommends a lot of KDE stuff
<iceroot> dbugger: vim is not installed on ubuntu by default
<iceroot> safe: a sound-scheme imo
<dbugger> Nitsuga, that's why it's so heavy
<safe> iceroot: Right, is that even possible to change?
<Nitsuga> dbugger, once you learn how to use vi it can be a real timesaver
<dbugger> iceroot, ok, i'll give it a twirl
<safe> iceroot: To just pick and choose different .wavs?
<dbugger> Nitsuga, iceroot, I dont want to learn anything new actually
<iceroot> safe: i cant remeber, i am on hardy here but if i am correct you can only change installed themes there
<safe> iceroot: Sure looks like it. :(
<iceroot> dbugger: ok, vim is not new, its old :)
<dbugger> iceroot, it's new to me
<Roasted> Has anybody created a usb startup disk in Ubuntu? It's been sitting at "100% Creating Persistance File..." for about 45 minutes now.....
<manas> raffaelle: it said set up did not find any hard disk drives installed on your computer
<wowoto> !best | wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto, please see my private message
<Nitsuga> dbugger, the good thing about quanta is that when you think "does this program have x feaure?" you find that not only it has it, it is even better than what you were thinking
<dbugger> Nitsuga, Im on my way. Takes time to dl
<jesse2> Got kind of a minor, yet annoying, problem.  With jsut about every theme, he text on my menu bar in Firefox changes when i hover the mouse over it.  Problem is, it changes to the color of the background so I cant read the text.  Is there a work around for this?
<jesse2> the text*
<jesse2> sorry
<Curly_Q> Greets!  Is it normal for Ubuntu to hang while installing?
<idespinner> jesse2, did you change the theme of your gnome dekstop?
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: Ubuntu server on a machine, hard disk starts failing. I set it as secondary, manage to save /etc and other stuff. Now how do i save the apt package list?
<jesse2> idespinner: yes, but it doesnt it with almost every theme i change it to except for default
<idespinner> jesse2, and also does it occur in openoffice?
<Tourist> Is there a good app to scan for open wifi connections?
<jesse2> idespinner: actually, openoffice looks fine
<henrique> oi
<idespinner> different issue then i suppose. Had a similar issue with XUL interfaces. Only changing the theme fixes it that I could see...
<safe> Hell, what have they done with Gnome? I can't change neither Sound Schemes nor GDM themes.
<safe> Bummer.
<Curly_Q> Also are there any issues with DMI when installing Ubuntu?
<jesse2> idespinner: oh... changing the specifics of the theme? or changing to a different theme entirely?
<Jimmymaniac> Tourist: a quick apt search for "wardriving" reveals netdiscover and swscanner, check them out
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, it should not hang :|
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, and I have never heard about DMI
<Curly_Q> Whell!  It is hanging. I don't like it.
<Curly_Q> DMI is Desktop Management Interface.
<Tourist> Thank you jimmy
<manas> can i anyone help me with installing win xp on my system
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, I don't like your install hanging, too
<NewWorld> manas:  This is Ubuntu support chan; so unless it's related...
<Curly_Q> Thanks for the encouragement.
<Jimmymaniac> Tourist: np :)
<idespinner> jesse2, different theme entirely
<jesse2> idespinner: oh, ok.  thanks for your help
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, yeah :P
<manas> i have virtual box..but when i start my system...i wanna use win xp with ubuntu, i just need IE to run properly
<Curly_Q> I just did a DoD erasure of the hard drive.
<Nitsuga> manas, do you want to install XP and you have already Ubuntu installed, so you want help to keep them both?
<Jordan_U> Jordan_U, genii, Actually grub2 does support RAID5 ( even for /boot ).
<Jimmymaniac> Is there a way to do the dpkg --get-selections thing on a secondary hard disk and not on the current one?
<Nitsuga> manas, ohh ok
<Nitsuga> manas, xp isn't difficult to install
<manas> nitsuga: Yes and i installed virtual box
<Curly_Q> The only thing I need to know is does Ubuntu need a MBR record of Windows to install or a disk formatting?
<Nitsuga> manas, just make the virtual machine and load a ISO image or cd yu have, put your serial key and voilà
<Nitsuga> manas, if you don't have a cd or a key, we can't discuss that here
<Pici> Curly_Q: The Ubuntu CD can partition and format disks, if thats what you're asking.
<Nitsuga> you'll have to manage to get one
<guntbert> manas: and support for virtual box is in #vbox too
<Mnemosyne> Does anybody have any experience with installing grub not overwrinting the windows boot loader? I have windows 7 installed, and installed ubuntu 9.10, but when I rebooted the windows boot loader showed up and loaded windows. I booted from the cd and reinstalled grub2, but it still loads the windows loader.
<manas> I have it
<Jordan_U> Curly_Q, No, the Ubuntu installer can format the drive and provides its own mbr ( grub ).
<manas> #vbox
<Nitsuga> Mnemosyne, where are you installing the bootloader?
<Curly_Q> I did ask that question, howerver, does the hard drive need to be formatted in Windows garbage to install Ubuntu?
<manas> guntbert: how to get into #vbox
<Mnemosyne> Jordan_U, I have installed grub, i can see it when I dump the mbr, but it never gets a chance to load somehow
<Nitsuga> Mnemosyne, if you have more than one disk it may be installing in the another one
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, no, you can use a clean fatory disk also
<Curly_Q> Nitsuga, thanks for that answer.
<CyberGabber> guntbert: /join #vbox
<Mnemosyne> Nitsuga, I am installing it on the mbr of sda.
<dbugger> blergh, KDE looks are terrible :P
<guntbert> manas: type (here) /join #vbox
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, the installer can make you a partition table if it donesn't undestand the one the disk has (for example if you have been using hat disk on a PowerPC)
<guntbert> CyberGabber: I know :)
<Roasted> Has anybody created a usb startup disk in Ubuntu? It's been sitting at "100% Creating Persistance File..." for about 45 minutes now.....
<vasia> My internet connection in Ubuntu is very bad although in WindowsXP is excelent! Chrome and Firefox are working very bad but Midori is OK. How to find out what is the problem?
<Curly_Q> The disk was formatted originally with Windows, however, I did a complete delete of the disk of any magnetic data on the disk and am trying to install Ubuntu.
<ale_> Hola
<Henrik`G> why is it to have php5 installed ubuntu DEMANDS apache is installed aswell ?
<ale_> I'm isn't speak English
<Nitsuga> Mnemosyne,check if outputs something about grub
<radioman-lt> hey ale ;}
<Nitsuga> Mnemosyne, check if sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/stdout bs=1 count=512 outputs something about grub
<ale_> I'm speak Spanish
<radioman-lt> i'm not ;}
<Nitsuga> (along the garbage)
<Nitsuga> ale_, este canal es en ingles
<radioman-lt> actualy lithuanian ;}
<guntbert> !es | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nitsuga> hay otro para soporte en español
<ale_> gracias
<blakkheim> !es
<Boots32M> Vasia I had the same problem
<blakkheim> oh too late
<vasia> <Boots32M> How did you resolve it?
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on my dell studio 15, but the laptop isn't suspending when I close the lid even though it's set to do so in the settings
<goose> how do I list permissions on files in a directory?
<Mnemosyne> Nitsuga, looking at that the only thing in plaintext is the word GRUB and 'Geom.Hard.Disk.Read'
<Nitsuga> goose, ls -l shows the permission
<llutz> goose: ls -l
<guntbert> goose: on command line: type ls -l
<Nitsuga> Mnemosyne, so grub *is* installed
<Roasted> Has anybody created a usb startup disk in Ubuntu? It's been sitting at "100% Creating Persistance File..." for about 45 minutes now.....
<Nitsuga> that should be the only thing in plaintext :)
<Mnemosyne> Nitsuga, yes, but for some reason it is skipped.
<Boots32M> Well, first I changed my DNS server to the google dns  server, then I got all my updates for ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix from the update program and had them installed..
<Jordan_U> Mnemosyne, What exactly happens when you boot?
<Curly_Q> All I see is a background with Ubuntu is a screen image of a desert. The mouse cursor moves but there is nothing to work with. How stupid is this?
<vasia> I've used the Google DNS and also the OpenDNS and also the default DNS but nothing, in Fireofx the internet is awful :(
<Mnemosyne> Jordan_U, it POSTS then goes straight into loading windows
<Boots32M> but to get any of that done I had to take my laptop away from my appartment and get the downloads going..... its funny but the internetconnection at starbucks is better than my roadrunner connection for linux
<vasia> also enering in Firefox safe mode is the same thing :(
<Jordan_U> Mnemosyne, That's bizarre
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on my dell studio 15, but the laptop isn't suspending when I close the lid even though it's set to do so in the settings
<Jordan_U> Mnemosyne, Do you have more than one drive?
<Boots32M> You can go to google.com right?
<vasia> <Boots32M> yes, but it's takes something like 2 minutes to open up
<vasia> even more that 2 minutes
<Mnemosyne> Jordan_U, yes; though the one with the grub mbr is also the one with the windows partition on it.
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, do you have enough ram to roun the live cd
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<Boots32M> I had exactly the same problem... you gotta go get those updates in and go to starbucks or some other place to get a different internet connection.
<vasia> exactelly 237 seconds, I have and addond that show me the time
<Jordan_U> Mnemosyne, Change the boot order, remove the other drives, or install grub to all drives
<Mnemosyne> OK, will try that
<vasia> <Boots32M> today I've got the updates
<Boots32M> I'm at my apartment now, but to get things going... working... I had to do it though starbucks... or dunkin doughnuts(they sometimes have connections)
<Boots32M> Google dns and updates.. thats what did it for me...
<manas> join #virtual box
<Pici> manas: The channel name is #vbox
<Lcawte> huff
<manas> ok
<Boots32M> Oh and using an internet connection outside of my apartment...
<guntbert> manas: begin the line with /
<manas> join #vbox
<Tourist> Boots32M: Sorry I missed it, what exactly was your issue you fixed? Is it a wifi problem?
<vasia> the updates has worked today, but the thing is that the internet connection on Firefox is working very bad.....Thanks for helping me!I will see what to do next!
<Curly_Q> For some reason, Ubuntu is just like Red Hat, it requires Windows OS to install it's OS.
<Nitsuga> manas: begin the line with /
<Pici> Curly_Q: No it does not.
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, it doesn't
<Curly_Q> Prove it.
<Lcawte> I've just had to delete everything on my hard drive, and I've reinstalled ubuntu, but the Grub boot launcher thing comes up with an error which is something like Unknown file system?
<Boots32M> Tourist... I thought it was a wifi problem at first, but it was really just a matter of getting my updates done from the update program.... and changing my dns server to google dns
<Tourist> How does it require windows to install?
<Nitsuga> I installed Ubuntu on a completely empty from-factory disk
<Pici> Curly_Q: Could you explain why you think it requires Windows to install?
<Tourist> Boots32M: Ok, because I'm having a problem with my schools network, it connects but it's not really connected.
<Curly_Q> If you use Red Hat it requires the setup to work first with Windows. It shows that the designers are thinking of weening off of Windows to Linux.
<Mnemosyne> Jordan_U, i removed my secondary HDD, and now it works. strange.
<Boots32M> well your schools network is probably authenticated through the web browser.... did that work at lease?
<Boots32M> the authentication process?
<Mnemosyne> I will check the BIOS settings.
<Pici> Curly_Q: Red Hat is not not Ubuntu.
<Tourist> No, and I know in windows it requires you to run a scan for a firewall and antivirus. But I get nothing.
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, and why do you think that Ubuntu needs windows to be installed?
<blakkheim> Pici: actually red hat is not not ubuntu
<fatum77> Curly: the only way that Ubuntu needs Windows in order to install is if you are using Wubi to install.
<Boots32M> can you connect anywhere else?
<Pici> blakkheim: :P
<Tourist> Yeah, I'm on some dlink network I found lol
<Curly_Q> I did a complete blank disk deletion to see if Ubuntu would work. It doesn't.
<Tourist> It works at my home too
<blakkheim> Curly_Q: it works for everyone else, maybe you made a mistake
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, what doesn't work?
<Boots32M> And windows works at school?
<Pici> Curly_Q: If you're having problems with the Live CD (desktop CD) you can use the alternate CD, which is able to install on computers which may have issues running the Live session.
<Nitsuga> the live-cd doesn't boots? The install fails?
<Tourist> Yeah, unfortunatly
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, if you have less that 512 MB of ram you can't use the live ce
<fatum77> Curly: just because it didn't work does not mean that it needs windows. What system hardware are you using?
<Curly_Q> My next trick is to just re-boot and see if Ubuntu did install. But, I don't like the way it installs.
<Pici> Curly_Q: Such failures have *nothing* to do with Microsoft Windows being installed on the drive.
<Nitsuga> live cd
<Boots32M> How do you get on the network at school with windows?
<Boots32M> step by step
<grwg> gfkzh
<Tourist> It detects the network, connects, then you open your web browser, run the scan, and then it allows you to use the network.
<blakkheim> Tourist: run the scan?
<Lcawte> I've just had to delete everything on my hard drive, and I've reinstalled ubuntu, but the Grub boot launcher thing comes up with an error which is something like Unknown file system? Halp!
<Boots32M> So then the network pings your antivirus software... (probably the same software you don't have in linux)
<Boots32M> ??
<Tourist> It's some kind of java crap. Checks for the antivirus and a firewall, if you don't have them it makes you install one and then you can use the wifi
<Pici> !who | Tourist Boots32M
<ubottu> Tourist Boots32M: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blakkheim> Tourist: lol wow
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, did you boot ubuntu before that message started to appear?
<Curly_Q> Nice:   BOOT DISK FAILURE.    Ubuntu at it's best.
<koskov> Perhaps the user :P
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: When I rebooted Ubuntu, and it was starting up (heading to the boot loader) I got the error
<Pici> Curly_Q: We're here to answer support questions, not listen to complaints.  Please try to stay constructive :)
<FoolishOwl> I'm thinking about getting a netbook or laptop. I've heard good things about System76, but I'm wondering if I could save money by getting a used laptop and installing Linux on it. What should I look for?
<Boots32M> Tourist, you gotta go see your network admin at school and ask him how to get it done in linux
<Tourist> Boots32M: All I get in firefox is that it can't connect
<sirninja> My laptop isn't suspending when I shut the lid
<Tourist> Boots32M: I was afraid of that.
<fatum77> Curly_Q: did you burn the disc at lowest speed for the burner?
<Curly_Q> Windows Installs Ubuntu doesn't.
<JohnWittle> 'apt-get update' hangs for me at "Hit http://no.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports/multiverse Sources [newline] 99% [Waiting for headers]"
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, the bootloader si broken. You can try to reinstall it. Are you in a live-cd session?
<JohnWittle> What should I do?
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Yeah, I'm using the CD atm
<Boots32M> Tourist, I understand... but your network admin at school may have experience in getting linux to work on the school network..
<Curly_Q> I have a DUAL Layer DVD/CD burner, the best.
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, we can try to fix it
<major_redhat> i have an issue
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Ok..
<major_redhat> i cant start a terminal client nor can i move my mouse
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, do you know in which partition is Ubuntu installed?
<Tourist> This is Mississippi and a community college. He's probably never even heard of it.
<Boots32M> Tourist, he probably has linux:)
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, try Alt-PrintScreen-K
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, to go to a console
<major_redhat> what will that do
<major_redhat> ok
<sirninja> My laptop isn't suspending when I shut the lid
<fatum77> Curly_Q: When you burn the disc did you change the burn speed to 1x? or did you burn at full speed? When burning an .iso it is best to burn at lowest speed possible
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, that will forcelly kill X
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: err... my hard disk is all ubuntu space, you want to know the exact part its on (/me can look it up on GParted)
<major_redhat> will it be the entire screen as a console?
<Boots32M> Tourist, I know a lot of computer geeks, and if there's one thing they all have in common is an uncommon dislike for windows!!
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, yes
<major_redhat> ok i dont have another computer to use xchat from so i would like to say within the GUI
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, that in fact will kill the graphic environmen, it will respawn itself after a few seconds
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, wait, are you from the affected computer?
<major_redhat> yep
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: sdb1 by the looks of things..
<major_redhat> got into xchat via alt-f2
<Curly_Q> Fatum77, why is that so. I burned the .iso file very carefully. The DVD burner or CD burner is a MAD DOG burner. It works just fine with everything.
<Tourist> Boots32M: Well let's hope so. So far I've lost my faith in this place. I'm having to reteach my whole C++ class because my teacher is a moron.
<Boots32M> Tourist,  there's probably a program you can get to emulate the interaction between your school's network and your computer so you can get on the net, but I don't know what program that is... :(
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, ok, mount it with: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<major_redhat> and alt-f2 gnome-terminal results in an error "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<major_redhat> so i cant even get into the terminal
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, and you ca't move the mouse?
<Tourist> Boots32M: Me neither, I'm going to give them a call.
<Curly_Q> The burn speed does not mean anything, it is the READ SPEED that is important.
<major_redhat> nope
<Boots32M> kk
<Nitsuga> that is the weirdest think I have seen
<major_redhat> lenovo thinkpad T400
<major_redhat> with an A4 tech USB mouse
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Ok
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, you can get a terminal with alt-f2 xterm
<major_redhat> touchpad, the little red nub, and the mouse are disfunctional
<major_redhat> whole terminal or window terminal
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, window
<major_redhat> ok
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Done that :D
<Nitsuga> major_redhat, are they disfunctional on other OS?
<fatum77> Curly_Q: it depends on the hardware that you are running mainly memory amount. Try burning the same .iso at lowest speed possible. When doing this I have never had a problem when burning at highest speed I get your issue 50% of the time
<major_redhat> im not getting anything
<major_redhat> nope
<major_redhat> mouse and trackpad work fine in win7
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, now we will mount /proc /sys and /dev to emulate a working system
<major_redhat> i played around with something today
<major_redhat> sysc-rc-somethign
<major_redhat> disabled the usplash thing
<Tourist> Boots32M: lol, the response. "Linux?....... uh...... I have no idea."
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: ok, command?
<major_redhat> and then when i rebooted i realized i messed up big time
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, sudo mount proc /mnt/proc -t proc
<fatum77> Curly_Q: read speed is only when you have a finished disc and are installing or reading off the disc.
<Curly_Q> Fatum77 I will take that into account. I used NERO burning software which has a very good reputation.
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, sudo mount /mnt/sys -t sysfs
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: I get blankness? Is that supposed to happen?
<hoze> hi all, im using edubuntu 7.04, i want to upgrade to the latest version,  but it seems that i cannot acess the software sources, can any1 help me with upgrading pls? ty very much
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, blankness ;)
<profoak> How do I get Glib 2.4.0 or newer? I'm trying to compile pidgin from source and it messes up on ./configure
<profoak> How do I get Glib 2.4.0 or newer? I'm trying to compile pidgin from source and it messes up on ./configure (my internet died)
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, Lcawte, sudo mount none /mnt/sys -t sysfs
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: K, keep going
<dany> esto como es
<fatum77> Curly_Q: With burners you have to remember that they have cache of their own that is used for what is being burned. At the highest speed for burning the cache might not keep up which can lead to bad sectors or incomplete information burned to the disc
<major_redhat> it was sysv-rc-conf
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, Lcawte, sudo mount none /mnt/dev -t devfs
<SSShvb> hey all how can i see all channels  of the network ?
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: sudo mount none /mnt/dev -t devfs
<Pici> SSShvb: /msg alis help list
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Woops: mount: unknown filesystem type 'devfs'
<Curly_Q> Fatima77, keep in mind that I have the fastest and latest DVD/CD sold, so having said that, are you saying that Ubuntu only installs with the slowest burners?
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, type -t devtmpfs
<Xintruder> hi
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, instead of devfs
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: ah k
<mehdi_> hi
<Tourist> Curly_Q: You wouldn't be saying it's the best if we were talking about your sex life and you being the fastest available. Faster is not always better, especially when burning data cd/dvds
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: mount: unknown filesystem type 'devtmpfs'
<fatum77> Curly_Q: it has nothing to do with the install it has to deal with the .iso being burned correctly.
<major_redhat> ok so i just went into the add/remove applications to install Konsole
<Pici> Curly_Q: No.  Sometimes burned cd images can be corrupt due to burning at high speed, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu.  I'd ensure that your CD was burned properly by doing the "Check CD for Defects" option at the boot menu.
<major_redhat> and it came back with error "error failed to fork pty"
<mehdi_> HI
<mehdi_> HI
<mehdi_> HI
<FloodBot4> mehdi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> mehdi_: stop
<Curly_Q> The ISO was burned correctly, if not, I could not read it with an EXPLORE of the disk. All of the DATA is present.
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: isnt there some kinda remote connection wizard on Ubuntu that you can use to kinda, do it/help by watching?
<major_redhat> so im essentially stuck right now
<mehdi_> HI
<sirninja> I'm on ubuntu 9.10 and my laptop is not suspending when I close the lid. How do I find out what the problem is?
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, by watching there isn't
<Curly_Q> It is possible that the DATA is corrupted.
<Tourist> Dude has a major attitude problem
<fatum77> Curly_Q: being able to read it with explore just means that the format of it is correct. does not mean that all the info is on it
<tOOlz> тут есть кто говорит по русски?
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, anyway we're almost done
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: K
<hoze> what is the command to upgrade whole os, exmple from 8.04 to 8.10 ? sudo apt-get upgrade doesnt do anything
<Pici> Curly_Q: If it was, then there might just be an incompatibility between the LiveCD and your hardware. This can be due to very new hardware in some cases.  You can use the Alternate CD to install Ubuntu which does not create a live environment.
<fatum77> Curly_Q: try to burn at lowest speed and install with that disc
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, did you run sudo mount none /mnt/dev -t devtmpfs    ?
<warriorforgod> hoze: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hoze> ty
<tOOlz> есть русские???
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: yeah, but I get: mount: unknown filesystem type 'devtmpfs'
<blakkheim> hoze: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pici> Curly_Q: There can be CD defects regardless of whether you can use Windows explorer to look at the disk contents.
<major_redhat> is there a way to use the recovery console to fix the terminal?
<Pici> !ru | tOOlz
<ubottu> tOOlz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mehdi_> is there anybody
<hoze> warrior i got 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, then try mount --bin /dev /mnt/dev
<sirninja> I'm on ubuntu 9.10 and my laptop is not suspending when I close the lid. How do I find out what the problem is?
<hoze> i have edubuntu 7.04 and i want to upgrade it
<Curly_Q> I agree with Pici and Fatum77. I will burn another disk and see if that works. Keep in mind that I thank you folks for bearing with my inquiry.
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, sorry, run that with sudo
<VCoolio> hoze: do-release-upgrade
<SSShvb> does someone know how in Epathy i can see  all channels of the network ?
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: ok, returned a new terminal line
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, great.
<fatum77> Curly_Q: No Problem
<macman_> question .. im ripping an iso to dvd with dvd decrypter (wine) .. its done and it is closing track .. how long does it take to close the track ?
<VCoolio> dist-upgrade is only some extende installed packages updater, don't understand completely
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, last 2 steps: sudo chroot /mnt
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, now you are in your installed ubuntu
<Curly_Q> Nitsuga, thanks for your input as well.   :)
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Kewl
<Lcawte> !en | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte, please see my private message
<findot> interesting
<Nitsuga> !en
<VCoolio> hoze: probably very difficult to upgrade from 7.04 because also 7.10 is no longer supported, so nowhere to go
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Curly_Q> What is the most reliable site to download Ubuntu?
<meowagi> does prelinking bring any benefit?
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: so how do I fix the boot loader thing from here?
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, bittorrent files from ubuntu's site
 * macman_ downloaded ubuntu via torrent
<fatum77> Curly_Q: I have always used their site. www.ubuntu.com
<sirninja> Can someone please help me. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on my dell studio 15 and it is not suspending when I shut the lid
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<Curly_Q> I went there and downloaded from there.
<Nitsuga> Curly_Q, keep in mind that bittorrent isnt only faster, i cracksums the file wwhile dowunloading
<Nitsuga> you can't get a bad file from bittorrent
<meowagi> cracksums
<meowagi> lol
<Nitsuga> yeah
<Nitsuga> checksums
<Nitsuga> :P
<meowagi> your disk is fucked up
<fatum77> Nitsuga: Very true
<xTheGoat121x> JOIN #pidgin
<tOOlz116> weqwe
<Curly_Q> I am very familiar with Bit Torrent.
<xTheGoat121x> Damn it
<Pici> !ohmy | meowagi
<ubottu> meowagi: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<tOOlz116> руусский!!!!!
<tOOlz116> как регнутся????
<Pici> !ru | tOOlz116
<ubottu> tOOlz116: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<meowagi> your disk is erroreus
<hoze> anyone  to check http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ELhB6nXq and pls reply via private mesaage, im on 9 inch laptop, i dont see much of the text here
<sirninja> Could somebody please stop ignoring all of my messages and help me figure out why my laptop is not suspending when I shut the lid? It's a dell studio 15
<blakkheim> !pm | hoze
<ubottu> hoze: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Curly_Q> Thanks guys, I will see you again soon. Keep up the good work and always work hard.
<blakkheim> !repeat | sirninja
<ubottu> sirninja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Am I supposed to get: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aRDLTVyE
<SSShvb> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sirninja> blakkheim: I have already searched the forums and found nothing that helped me
<meowagi> sudo apt-get install prelink
<BlessJah> does shipit ships x86_64 and i386 CDs or only i386?
<fatum77> sirninja: I know this will seem simple but does your power management settings say that is what you want done when you close the lid?
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, not the last lines, but you have the important one: #
<Nitsuga> #
<Nitsuga> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<blakkheim> BlessJah: either
<Lcawte> ok, should it work now then Nitsuga
<hoze> ok, i have edubuntu 7.04, i tried to  sudo do-release-upgrade but i got some errors: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ELhB6nXq
<meowagi> blessjah, never tried to run it on a 386sx
<outoftime> hi all - so I deleted my /etc/mysql/my.cnf as part of an attempt at a totally clean reinstall of mysql. i'm trying to get it back by running `aptitude reinstall mysql-common`, which as I understand it contains this file, but the file isn't getting installed. any idea why?
<sirninja> fatum77: Yeah. I've done that.. what I'm looking for is something that could possible give me more details as to what is preventing it from suspending. It's worked in the past
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, if you want you can check
<Tourist> sirninja: I just checked on mine and under power settings it gives you the options you're looking for
<hoppel> hi =) having a problem too
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, install qemu from the packages and run sudo qemu -hda /dev/sda BUT DON'T RUN THE OS FROM QEMU!!!!
<BlessJah> blakkheim: where can i change arch?
<MilitantPotato> What's a good wireless USB card that works on ubuntu that can be gotten from bestbuy
<BlessJah> blakkheim: i dont see that option...
<Juanlu> fwefwefwef
<Juanlu> wf
<Juanlu> wef
<Juanlu> wfe
<Juanlu> wef
<FloodBot4> Juanlu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meowagi> militantpotatoe: atheros based one
<iceroot> MilitantPotato: you mean wifi? everything from asus
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, this way you can check if grub is working and wait only for a small download
<iceroot> MilitantPotato: asus is deleivering linux-drivers if they are not in the kernel/repos
<hoppel> i want to install u-lite on an old notebook, burned live-cd bootet, and now theres a prompt saying "grub>"  . Do I have to do some commands to initialise a setup?
<fatum77> sirninja: If that is set and it use to work but doesn't now I would have to say it is software that has been installed since that is stopping it. Try using powertop to kill any processes and see if it works then.
<MilitantPotato> iceroot: Alright I'll tell her to get an asus brand
<Lcawte> !info qemu-kvm
<iceroot> hoppel: what is u-lite?
<ubottu> qemu-kvm (source: qemu-kvm): Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-0ubuntu6.3 (karmic), package size 2531 kB, installed size 7264 kB
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: That one?
<hoppel> its a ubuntu version for slow pcs
<BlessJah> where can I find "64 bit" option in shipit? i will request cds but i cannot find this
<meowagi> lubuntu maybe
<Nitsuga> !info qemu-kvm
<ubottu> qemu-kvm (source: qemu-kvm): Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-0ubuntu6.3 (karmic), package size 2531 kB, installed size 7264 kB
<hoppel> yeah i think it was called lubuntu before
<meowagi> !info lubuntu
<ubottu> Package lubuntu does not exist in karmic
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, qemu-kvm needs a reboot
<ellmoe2000> hello
<hoppel> but is now called u-lite because of some copywrite stuff or something
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, and you can't reboot a live cd ;)
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Why dont I just test it :P if it needs a reboot
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, qemu doesn't
<hoze> ok, i have edubuntu 7.04, i tried to  sudo do-release-upgrade but i got some errors: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ELhB6nXq any help pls?
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: so what one is it :P
<Nitsuga> test it the way you want
<meowagi> its all debian
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, anyway soooner or later you have to test it
<meowagi> ubuntu is just a fork of debian
<hoppel> well the problem is, i dont know how to initialise the setup
<Lcawte> I'll try it now, be back in a bit
<hoppel> the boot cd just brought me to this prompt
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, if it fails we can concatenate all that commands and mount you installe dubuntu in seconds
<Tourist> The schools system admin just told me to install internet explorer..... ?
<d3c0n> im sorry this might sound real stupid but is it possible to load the cluster node service on the desktop version
<Nitsuga> Tourist, whatthe...
<Nitsuga> lol
<hoze> haha
<Tourist> He said it was better
<fatum77> Tourist: of course they did
<Nitsuga> !ohmy | Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga, please see my private message
<blakkheim> Tourist: that's a horrible sysadmin then
<Tourist> At that point I went silent
<ellmoe2000> i have a question, what is the difference between ubuntu, debian & fedora?
<Nitsuga> ellmoe2000, between Ubuntu and debian only ideollogial diferences
<hoppel> hmm well...maybe i should ask in the forums
<wasabi_> There any decent way to install a .deb file into an archive? (mini-dinstall hosted), without a changes file?
<Nitsuga> ellmoe2000, Fedora is completely sifferent to ubuntu in may aspects, but it seems the same
<BlessJah> does shipit ship 64 bit CD (not download)???
<blakkheim> BlessJah: i already answered you
<BlessJah> blakkheim: i cannot find this option
<Tourist> God I hate Mississippi and this school. It needs to burn.
<ejv> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mzuverink> Suddenly Gnome opens all directories off the places menu(such as home, documents, etc) in konqueror not nautilus, i have both kde and gnome indtalled but want nautilus to be my file manager while in gnome, how do set it back to nautilus in gnome?
<BlessJah> blakkheim: did u mean that i can download, or that they will ship it to my home?
<fatum77> ellmoe2000: Ubuntu is based off of Debian so not much difference there. Fedora uses a different package system than debian or ubuntu and some files are located in different areas but they are all linux.
<fatum77> Tourist: Don't say that I was thinking of moving down there.
<ellmoe2000> I was going to try out all three to help me decide which to switch over. which one is more practical and stable?
<blakkheim> ellmoe2000: it's a matter of opinion
<Nitsuga> mzuverink, it is easy, gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<VCoolio> ellmoe2000: doesn't matter much; important question is do you want gnome or kde or xfce or another de
<Nitsuga> mzuverink, and add this line: inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler
<Tourist> fatum77: Good luck. I'm moving out of here as soon as possible. Time to disconnect and go home.
<mzuverink> Nitsuga, OK, thanks I appreciate it
<VCoolio> ellmoe2000: I mean it does matter much but not if you're just an end user who wants just to have a useful pc
<fatum77> ellmoe2000: I use Ubuntu on my machines but have played with debian and fedora in the past. I like Ubuntu because it feels more polished and I don't use Fedora mainly because I am use to apt-get
<Nitsuga> ellmoe2000, In Debian you'll find a fimiliar but more stable environment
<Nitsuga> ellmoe2000, if you want to try something different go for Fedora
<blakkheim> Nitsuga: agreed
<ellmoe2000> i am new to this open source. been wanting to try it for several years, but was afraid to for the lack of knowledge. am having a reall thrill using ubuntu.
<loops> Fedora has become a wanna-be Ubuntu.   It use to have its own mandate, now they're busy trying to compete with Ubuntu on usability and failing.
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Nothing.. same error
<bdelin88> how can i make grep search for a string that has spaces and special characters such as: <div class="gcalendar">
<VCoolio> ellmoe2000: you can install kubuntu-desktop, logout and choose 'kde' as session in your login manager to check out kde; same for xfce; no need for an extra distro
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, if you press enter on grub what do you find?
<loops> bdelin88, one way is to use "fgrep" which ignores special chars..  so..   fgrep "what <you are> looking for" *files*
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Like a grub error console kinda thing
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: like terminal, but more confusin
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, well, if that didn't worked i don't know what could work
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, maybe you can try reinstall ing the os or asking in #grub
<Lcawte> Nitsuga: Trying another ubuntu reinstall...
<VCoolio> loops: according to fgrep --help it's deprecated in favor of grep -F, just a remark
<loops> VCoolio, sure, but fgrep is easier to type, and it's been deprecated for years :o)
<Nitsuga> ellmoe2000, try Fedora. Is it different, so you'll have the noob-fun again :D
<VCoolio> loops: I see your point; but then make it an alias ;)
<fatum77> Nitsuga: or noob-frustration depending on how you look at it
<Nitsuga> fatum77, i don't think that now he is more experienced he will have noob frustation
<loops> Nitsuga, IMNSHO there is 0% reason to use Fedora any more.  At one point it was the distro to use if you wanted to support Free Software and live on the bleeding edge.   Now days, it's just a poor quality Ubuntu clone
<Lcawte> Grub people look scarey smart...
<Nitsuga> Lcawte, yes? I'l join
<loops> that's odd, cause smart people often look grubby
<fatum77> Nitsuga: true, if I tried it now I probably would not be as frustrated with it unless it would not install again
<Nitsuga> lol
<Nitsuga> fatum77, i haven't installed fedora since over a year. For me (I wa only 3 months of linux experience that time) it was a good experience. I liked so much the distro that I used it as my main one for 6 months. The I installed ArchLinux
<Nitsuga> *I had
<sonicroxs> I have a problem. My sound doesn't work, and it is not muted. The sound preferences say I have no sound hardware installed. How can I fix this?
<sonicroxs> anyone here?
<histo> sonicroxs: what kind of sound card do you have?
<sonicroxs> I have a Realtek sound card.
<papasmurfcba> hello
<sonicroxs> High Definition
<fatum77> Nitsuga: Last time I tried installing was just a couple months ago and couldn't get past the boot screen on either machine. So I don't try with them anymore. OpenSuse is the same way even though SUSe 9.1 was my first distro and loved it. Can't get either to install correctly
<histo> sonicroxs: can you do a lspci and get more information on it.
<danijel> do anybody know how to set volume on lxde ????????????
<macman_> anyone ever use tcprobe, tccat, tcextract and tcrequant to rip / shirnk movies ?
<charo> ola
<charo> hola
<histo> danijel: you would probably need to install some sort of volume control / sound mixer
<danijel> no, i have it
<danijel> but i am stupid
<giwrgos> hi guys
<histo> danijel: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=370&f=21
<sonicroxs> umm.. do u want me to send you the whole log?
<danijel> thanks !
<histo> sonicroxs: no just the line aobut your sound
<charo> estoy esperando
<sonicroxs> ok
<sonicroxs> umm.. there is nothing about sound on it..
<giwrgos> yparxei kaneis ellinas edo???
<Pici> !gr | giwrgos
<ubottu> giwrgos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<histo> sonicroxs: hrm... hold on a second
<histo> sonicroxs: lspci | grep audio
<sonicroxs> ok
<sonicroxs> wait
<charo> asi no hay forma
<jcole> is there a way to have the "guest" session start in an xnest?
<Mad_Away> hi guys. any problems with dependecies lately?
<Mad_Away> 9.10
<Mad_Away> i got msg: "There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation."
<Mad_Away> no changes in sources list recently
<charo> ola
<Mathias90> Does it make any sense, that a custom start up service (init.d) causes the Samba Daemon service to hang during the reboot/shutdown process.
<meganerd> Mad_Away: no problems that I have seen
<meganerd> Mad_Away: check your sources
<Mad_Away> meganerd: what do you mean by "check"?
<Mad_Away> sudo apt-get update finishes at Reading package lists... Done
<Mad_Away> clear.
<meganerd> Mad_Away: you said no changes in sources recently, implying that there were some changes in the past
<BaLo0n> jerzy: co tam
<charo> ola+
<incisco> incisco@example.com
<Mad_Away> meganerd: it works now.. just like that..
<incisco> Francisco  Manuel  Rebolo  Salvatierra
<meganerd> Mad_Away: weird, maybe a mirror was updating (or a 3rd party repository if you have any of those)
<Kodu1990> o.o
<Rug_> Can somebody tell me why my dual screen setup is spanned when I login to Gnome, but mirrored whe I login to Fluxbox?
<Kanonkas>  do you know how to intergrate ubuntu with the win bootloader?
<Kanonkas> I removed grub using my win installation cd (bootrex.exe/fixmbr)
<pokoko222> tell me some good soft phone for ubuntu
<Kanonkas> bootrec*
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<CShadowRun> pokoko222: ekiga
<Rug_> pokoko222: ekiga
<ActionParsnip> Pokoko222: there's skype too but +1 for ekiga
<Kanonkas> any help`?
<ActionParsnip> Sup kanonkas
<grille> hey all, somebody can help me please. its my first time trying to configure apparmor.... especially /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd.
<Kanonkas> scroll up action ^
<Kanonkas> my question is there
<charo> ola
<grille> in /var/log/cups/cups-pdf_log i get [ERROR] failed to open source stream  everytime i try to print over samba on my pdf printer
<pokoko222> but i have to pay for ekiga acount?
<pokoko222> or it is all free?
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: look when I entered the channel
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: I couldn't have seen it as I wasn't in the channel
<Rug_> pokoko222: free
<Kanonkas> mhm..
<grille> when i change   /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf Px, to   /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf Ux, everything works fine
<c3l_> im running gnu emacs 23, freshly installed from ubuntu repo. why doesnt the latex mennus appear when I edit a .tex document?
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: so i'l repeat...sup kanonkas?
<Kanonkas> just waiting for help, really..
<pokoko222> can i call mobile phones with ekiga?
<Rug_> Can somebody tell me why my dual screen setup is spanned when I login to Gnome, but mirrored whe I login to Fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: if you tell me your issue, maybe I can help
<Kanonkas> oh sry
<Kanonkas> Kanonkas>	 do you know how to intergrate ubuntu with the win bootloader?
<pokoko222> Rug_ so i call people by email? the sip thing...
<Kanonkas> 	<Kanonkas>	I removed grub using my win installation cd (bootrex.exe/fixmbr)
<jcole> Rug_: what video card
<Rug_> pokoko222: if you pay somebody to give you an account that cal make outgoing calls.
<Kanonkas> bootrec.exe*
<ActionParsnip> Rug: the fluxbox wm doesn't span afaik
<FloodBot4> Kanonkas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rug_> jcole: ATI
<Rug_> pokoko222: yes the sip thing
<pokoko222> Rug_ so that is not free you idiot
<jcole> Rug_: proprietary or open source video driver
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: boot to live cd and reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> !grub | kanonkas
<ubottu> kanonkas: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<meganerd> Kanonkas: the win bootloader is not able to bootstrab Linux, period
<Kanonkas> aw damn
<ActionParsnip> Meganerd: it can, its just not pretty
<meganerd> Kanonkas: as someone else said, you need to repair grub since it is capable of booting both Windows and Linux
<Rug_> jcole: one sec...
<jcole> Kanonkas: you can use wubi to do that
<zm0> is there a linux lib for <bios.h> im looking for a lib to access the floppy drive
<jolaren> Greetings. I have a Hauppage wintv nova-t 500 pci card.. and by default ubuntu loads the 1.20 driver, how can I make it stop using that driver and instead use the older one?
<andreas_> uouo
<jcole> !wubi | kanonkas
<andreas_> yoyo
<ubottu> kanonkas: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<andreas_> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: its much easier to use a more embracing boot loader than microsoft's closed minded garbage
<Rug_> jcole: driver "ati"
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: by not pretty you mean that you have to have Linux installed onto an FS that Windows understands, which means vfat
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: not something you can do after the fact
<Kanonkas> it's just grub forces me to use ubuntu
<Kanonkas> which I don't want to
<meganerd> Kanonkas: not it does not force anything
<ActionParsnip> Meganerd: there are options and stuff you can add to boot.ini but grub is much friendlier
<Kanonkas> it sets ubuntu first, then
<jolaren> If anyone knows the answer to my question I'd be very glad
<meganerd> Kanonkas: it may default to Linux, but it can boot BSD, Windows, UBuntu etc
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: increase the timeout so you can choose
<ssn> hi guys
<Kanonkas> yes - but that's my problem. I want windows to be first
<Kanonkas> not ubuntu
<hoppel> i wanted to install ulite, which is a ubuntu deriviate for slow pcs, when inserting the live cd and switching the notebook on i get  to a command prompt saying grub>, does anybody know what that means?
<jcole> Rug_: you may need to install the proprietary fglrx driver and use the command line aticonfig command... make sure you print the help
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas: then change the default in /etc/default/grub
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: I do not think that works unless your /boot directory is on its own partition formatted vfat (or fat32 or fat16)
<Kanonkas> and jcole - I installed it using the live cd (not wubi). Wubi seems to only support 30 gig
<Kanonkas> I wanted more
<ActionParsnip> Hoppel: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Rug_> jcole: But why would Gnome work correctly, only fluxbox is giving me grief.
<jolaren> How do I uninstall a driver provided by the KERNEL? I want to use an older driver because this is buggy as hell
<andreas_> when i use Sudo command that needs PW i can
<andreas_> when i use Sudo command that needs PW i can't write password
<jcole> Rug_: gnome has stored xrandr settings it executes upon login
<hoppel> uhh no
<Rug_> jcole: Thanks
<hoppel> i downloaded it directly from the website
<Kanonkas> actionparsnip: can I use wubi to fix my grub - even though I didn't use it to install ubuntu?
<meganerd> jolaren: the drivers are part of the kernel, what you want to do is blacklist a module
<ActionParsnip> Hoppel: thrrn how do you know the iso was good?
<sonicroxs> hey histo
<andreas_> when i use Sudo command that needs PW i can't write password
<jcole> Rug_: you could put some xrandr commands in a fluxbox login script to emulate gnome
<meganerd> Kanonkas: it would be easier to simply boot from the Live CD
<jolaren> meganerd, if I roll back to a older driver and the module is blacklisted - what happends?
<ActionParsnip> Kanonkas; no idea I don't use and hate wubi
<sonicroxs> i type lspci |grep audio and nothing appears
<Kanonkas> andreas_: you can. You just don't see the password
<Rug_> jcole: ok I'll give it a shot
<Kanonkas> as opposed to windows
<ActionParsnip> hoppel: answer - you dont
<hoppel> wouldnt there be some error message or something if it wouldnt be?
<hoppel> i mean the live cd kinda of starts
<andreas_> ty :)
<hoppel> but only to a command prompt
<jcole> ActionParsnip: wubi is perfect way to introduce linux to a windows user
<meganerd> jolaren: I am not sure what you mean by "older driver" can you be more specific
<ActionParsnip> Hoppel: no the iso is raw data, burning apps don't care about consistancy
<jolaren> meganerd, There's a driver for my hauppage card which is verison 1.20 I want to use version 1.10
<ActionParsnip> Jcole: installing a proper system to usb is much better
<jolaren> The version 1.20 is defaulted by the kernel meganerd
<hoppel> thx actionPasrnip
<giwrgos> goodnight guys
<sonicroxs> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and my sound doesn't work and it doesn't appear in the sound preferences hardware tab either. How can I solve this??
<jolaren> sonicroxs, try alsamixer in terminal, see if something is muted
<ActionParsnip> Hoppel: always check iso file before burning. And then verify the cd once burned
<giwrgos> goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<x-calibur> hi there, who can help me on a fresh install with soft raid?
<sonicroxs> no nothing is muted
<ActionParsnip> Hoppel: fwiw ulite is sweeeet
<histo> sonicroxs: it appears your sound card isn't being detected if lspci isn't showing it listed.
<sonicroxs> yes it doesn't appear on lspci
<sonicroxs> i also tried lspci |grep audio
<histo> sonicroxs: what version of ubuntu are you using and what type of sound card is it specifically.
<sonicroxs> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmik Koala
<x-calibur> is there someone who can help me on a fresh install using software raid?
<blakkheim> !repeat | x-calibur
<ubottu> x-calibur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jcole> sonicroxs: you have to modify an alsa config file if your driver is snd-hda-intel
<histo> sonicroxs: is this a prebuilt computer or one that you've built yourself?
<RazorC> Hello there! I was wondering if there was a way to install Windows XP AFTER installing Edubuntu 7.04.
<sonicroxs> prebuilt
<sonicroxs> My sound card is Realtek HD
<histo> RazorC: yes but you'll have to fix grub afterwards
<histo> sonicroxs: what type of computer is it.
<hoppel> fwiw?
<histo> !who | sonicroxs
<ubottu> sonicroxs: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<meganerd> jolaren: did you manually install this driver or did it ship with ubuntu.  I have 3 hauppauge cards collecting dust, it has been a couple of years since I have used them
<jolaren> meganerd, I did not manually install the 1.20 driver, it comes by default with ubuntu
<sonicroxs> it is an Acer Aspire 5520
<histo> meganerd: tv cards just work witht he most recent kernels
<sonicroxs> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CountDown> How do I install a non-sun Java plugin for Firefox on Ubuntu 9.10?
<dude> hi!
<jolaren> histo, Sure, but compiling them myself a month ago worked so much sweeter
<histo> sonicroxs: basiclaly just start typing the persons name then hit tab to autocomplete their name. THen make your statement.
<meganerd> histo: I was guessing as much, last time I used one I had to build the drivers myself.  I was asking what the OP did since you can still build them youurself
<histo> meganerd: you can build them yourselves and blacklist the modules or use the otu of the box ones.
<dude> can somebody say what does it mean: 1. add ppa:zsitvaij/ppa-zsitvaij to your software sources
<ssn> any idea how to repack rar archives that have 14G with just 1G free space?
<histo> !grub > razorc
<guntbert> hoppel: fwiw = for what it is worth :-)
<VCoolio> dude: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:etc" then "sudo apt-get update" then you can install the apps in that repo
<sonicroxs> histo, ok i got it
<histo> sonicroxs: there ya go
<histo> sonicroxs: what type of computer is it? model etc...
<histo> !grub > RazorC
<ubottu> RazorC, please see my private message
<sonicroxs> histo, it is an Acer Aspire 5520 laptop
<jolaren> How would I blacklist the dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20?
<histo> dude: System > admin > Software sources
<meganerd> jolaren: what is the module name used?
<histo> dude: you need to add a 3rd party repository for software is what you are trying to do.
<jolaren> meganerd, I don't know, how do I look?
<histo> !blacklist | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<sonicroxs> histo: the strange thing is that when I had XP installed, I dual-booted Ubuntu to try it, and the sound would work
<RazorC> Thanks, histo
<sonicroxs> histo: now i removed XP and installed ubuntu and the sound doesn't work
<histo> sonicroxs: were you using the livecd to run ubuntu before or was it installed to hd?
<meganerd> jolaren: I seem to remember the hauppauge drivers being called iv<something>.  What do you get when you type "lsmod |grep iv"
<histo> sonicroxs: also check in system > Administration > Hardware drivers
<msandbu> is there a s.m.a.r.t monitor ( for terminal ) in ubuntu?
<jolaren> meganerd, i belive this is the module - dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20
<sonicroxs> histo, i tried that also
<histo> msandbu: did you try searching in synaptic
<blakkheim> msandbu: gsmartcontrol/smartmontools
<red> what file should I add a call for my machine to run a shellscript upon user login? (not machine boot, but when a user logs in? tried .bashrc but it runs on terminal session and not login session)
<genii> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<meganerd> jolaren: that does not look like a module name, try "lsmod |grep dvb"
<histo> sonicroxs: k. were you in the bios at all possibly disabled the sound?
<histo> sonicroxs: thats if its onboard.
<sonicroxs>  i beleive it is not onboard
<sonicroxs> histo: there is no Sound option in bios
<jolaren> meganerd, dvb_usb_dib0700 and alot of dif who look alike but that's the most common
<jrib> !startup | red
<ubottu> red: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<histo> sonicroxs: what type of computer is this? So i can lookup what type of sound card is in it?
<sonicroxs> histo, it is an Acer Aspire 5520
<histo> sonicroxs: k let me check something
<khaoss> irc.sismanagement.de
<guntbert> khaoss: not here please
<prayii> hmmm
<jolaren> meganerd, btw iv doesnt give me anythin
<red> jrib: i tried that at first, but "cd ~/etherpad/trunk/etherpad/ && bin/run-local.sh" didn't work as a launcher there
<jrib> red: that's not an executable.  Create a script with that inside (and use full paths) and make THAT script run at startup
<meganerd> jolaren: then whatever you had before.  The hauppauge cards I have are all PCI and are all a few years old
<histo> sonicroxs: you sound should be working out of the box?
<toman> hello there, I have some problems installing benq 5000 scanner on ubuntu 9.10.  Actually the problem is i don't know what to do. I googled it but all i found is a broken link . I found that my scanner is supported but when i start sane it errors me with "Failed to open device `snapscan:libusb:005:003': Invalid argument
<histo> sonicroxs: lsmod | grep hda_intel
<toman> can somebody help me ?
<histo> sonicroxs: see if that has any output
<jolaren> meganerd, I see, mine is also pci aja
<sonicroxs> histo: Ok wait
<red> jrib:
<red> http://paste2.org/p/687245
<red> would this work?
<histo> sonicroxs: also try  cat /proc/asound/cards
<jrib> red: give a full path for "bin/run-local.sh"
<red> doesn't work like that
<histo> toman: did you try searching the forums for that specific scanner?
<jrib> red: that makes no sense.
<red> it requires that it's run from the path I cd to first
<histo> toman: may be quicker than finding someone here with one.
<jrib> red: ok I see now what you mean, yes it should work that way
<red> it has something to do with the run-local using the directory it's ran from as a baseline to find its own subdirs etc
<sonicroxs> lsmod | grep hda_intel gives me no output
<red> don't ask me why :)
<sonicroxs> histo, and cat /proc/asound/cards gives me ''no such file or directory
<sonicroxs> histo: btw my sound was working out of the box, yes
<Overshade> I've got a question... kinda new at linux lol -- I'm running BT4 every time I start my computer I need to enter the password and login through console before starting the xserver. is there way to remove the password?
<jrib> Overshade: BT4?
<meganerd> sonicroxs: it looks like there is no module loaded
<guntbert> !backtrack | Overshade
<ubottu> Overshade: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<toman> histo, i looked all arownd
<sonicroxs> meganerd, no module loaded?
<toman> couldnt find anything
<sonicroxs> meganerd: what do you mean by that?
<Overshade> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Overshade> #backtrack-linux
<Overshade> ah
<alzamabar> Hi folks. I found out that the file to change vim settings in Ubuntu (9.10) is /etc/vim/vimrc. Where do I change colours?
<Crimius> hi
<dude> VCoolio, thanks!
<dude> histo, thanks!
<guntbert> sonicroxs: did you try sudo lshw -c multimedia   already?
<sonicroxs> guntbert: no let me try
<meganerd> sonicroxs: as in the driver is not loaded.  If there is no /proc/asound/cards directory
<meganerd> sonicroxs: what sound device is this?
<sonicroxs> it is Realtek High Definition audio, meganerd
<meganerd> alzamabar: you can override the system default with a .vimrc file in your home directory
<meganerd> sonicroxs: lspci |grep Audio
<strk> can I choose which of 2 monitors gets the "panels" ?
<sonicroxs> meganerd: tried that already
<sonicroxs> no output from the command
<TeCH-> hi helpme plz -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/383233/
<strk> (on a laptop, with external monitor plugged, no "mirror screens")
<alzamabar> meganerd, I've got some .vim files representing colour schemes downloaded from www.vim.org. How do I apply those themes?
<meganerd> sonicroxs: Realtek High Definition is not a lot to go on.  I am assuming that this is integrated with your motherboard or this is a laptop?
<kadakas> Mu Ubuntu 9.10 freezes for 3-5 seconds every time I change to another (already open) window from the background. My RAM usage is about 1.3GB of 2GB and CPU usage is hovering at 50%. When Ubuntu freezes, music still plays fine and no windows go gray or crash - It just wont accept any input from me and the clock would freeze aswell. Any ideas??
<sonicroxs> meganerd: this is a laptop
<meganerd> alzamabar: copy what you want into a .vimrc file in your home directory
<alzamabar> meganerd, actually I tried to put a .vimrc file under ~ but didn't work at all. The one in /etc/vim works
<jrib> alzamabar: ~/.vimrc certainly works....
<trism> alzamabar: you put the files into ~/.vim/colors and then set them with the colorscheme option, set :help colorscheme in vim for more info
<Zajjko1> When I'm trying to install libssl-dev on my 64-bit Karmic server, I get libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-16ubuntu3.1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<sonicroxs> hmm
<madcat1990> is there a pulseaudio expert here?
<madcat1990> because I'm having some sound problems D:
<guntbert> sonicroxs: what did lshw show?
<sonicroxs> guntbert: nothing
<guntbert> sonicroxs: then it seems your sound card is not detected at all - strange
<madcat1990> Can anyone help me? My sound is working, but for some reason no apps can get a reply from pulseaudio, they are always waiting for it
<TeCH-> helpme plz -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/383233/
<arleslie> I'm trying to install Grub2 onto my USB drive using grub-install but I keep getting "... does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<sonicroxs> guntbert, VGA, and PCI appeared for a few seconds then disappeared
<red> jrib: it worked almost
<suano> kljhuihui
<jrib> red: what does that mean?
<guntbert> !here | TeCH-
<ubottu> TeCH-: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<red> dropbox daemon started, but etherpad didn't :)
<suano> ytg
<rootmf> test
<madcat1990> anyone? D:
<sonicroxs> guntbert: yeah because when i had ubuntu and xp on dualboot, the sound worked
<genii> rootmf: Yes we see your text
<guntbert> sonicroxs: understood -
<red> jrib: actually disregard that -- just tried ps -a | grep run-local but it's running under the newly created launch.sh name instead
<red> thanks for help
<alzamabar> trism, is there a way to set a "preferred" colour scheme so that it's loaded at startup?
<jrib> red: no problem
<sonicroxs> guntbert: let me try to restart my pc... maybe it will work?
<madcat1990> Can someone help me with my pulseaudio problems? D:
<guntbert> sonicroxs: as last measure - its woth it
<Zajjko1> When I try to install libssl-dev on 64-bit Karmic server, I get the following error: libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-16ubuntu3.1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<guntbert> !patience | madcat1990
<ubottu> madcat1990: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zajjko1> It seems to me that it's asking for an older version than already installed?
<mr_crowley> TeCH- : i can solve your problem
<jrib> !away > Zyonin|Away
<ubottu> Zyonin|Away, please see my private message
<Lcawte> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47~pre4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 18961 kB, installed size 82608 kB
<Lcawte> yay, its avalible on ubuntu
<mr_crowley> Hola!
<ubry> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could walk me through looking at the Log File Viewer.  I have a frozen mouse.  It happened because I update/upgraded Ubuntu 9.10 via the terminal.  The only way I can navigate is through my keyboard, right! I just want to know what went wrong if anything.
<trism> alzamabar: colorscheme name to ~/.vimrc (where name is the name of the colorscheme)
<alzamabar> trism: I now have put all .vim files under ~/.vim/colors. I tried to add the following instruction to ~/.vimrc colorscheme bvemu but it doesn't work
<mr_crowley> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LateralForce> !es | mr_crowley
<ubottu> mr_crowley: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sonicroxs> guntbert: still not working
<alzamabar> trism: thanks it worked
<ryan___> I've been messing with customizing my desktop appearance, so I installed docky and compizconfig-settings-manager. I then decided to remove docky and try awn, then removed it and put cairo-dock. After all this, VLC stopped working (When I open it on it's own, it works fine, if I try to play a video, it crashes). I've tried removing cairo-dock, setting visual effects to none, purging both vlc...
<ryan___> ...and ubuntu-restricted-extras and reinstalling. None of this has helped, does anyone have any other ideas?
<ubry> I have Karmic on a Dell Latitude D600
<sonicroxs> guntbert: but btw, i just noticed Dummy Output in the sound output settings... could that have anything to do about that?
<guntbert> sonicroxs: then I don't know - you could try it with another live CD though - dummy output??
<ashmew2> Hi , could anyone please tell me how do i go about making a shell script that can output text into a firefox window ?
<netbook> In iptables what do the parameters mean around :OUTPUT ACCEPT [11:548]
<netbook> The 11:548, are those arbitrary numbers?
<shruggar_> nm-applet has stopped showing up, ie: I no longer see it in my panels. However, when I run ps -fe |grep applet, I see that it is still running.  If I kill that process and start it manually, I still see nothing. What might be going on?
<StrangeCharm> how can i install 9.10 (alt installer) from a usb disk? i want to use full-disk encryption - which doesn't seem supported by the livecd/installer. whenever i use unetbootin to put the alt installer on a usb drive, the image boots, but it can't find the 'cd' containing the rest of the installation materials. do i need to manually mount something, prepare the disk differently, or what?
<Paingel> test
<sonicroxs> guntbert: i believe it says that because it can't recognize my sound card
<Guest7706> Enter text here...Hey everyone I am having trouble uploading pictures on facebook, can anybody help me with that?  i run ubuntu 9.10
<andreas> hallo
<Lcawte> hm, lets have a look at the logs, cause I need to know how to get Java again
<guntbert> sonicroxs: it looks that way - try with another live CD - but my best guess still is you somehow disabled the card (I know you checked in bios already)
<Lcawte> Guest7706: What uploader are you using, like the flash or something?
<guntbert> !de | andreas
<ubottu> andreas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest7706> When I try to upload pics it says i need to install the facebook plugin but when i download it, i get no option to install it
<zencyl> ok i have googled this to death. I have a 1.3tb drive that i added to my desktop for storage. When trying to access it from krusader or dolphin it locks up and crashes, or if it works it takes forever to read the drive and move around. Anyone have any ideas i can try?
<VCoolio> ashmew2: just command "firefox file:///path/to/file.txt" ?
<Guest7706> where do i type that command in at?  sorry i am very new to ubuntu
<ashmew2> VCoolin: It has to be a script , I have to echo a then after a delay of 0.1 second B and so on till Z
<shruggar_> ah, nm-applet isn't it's own icon on the panel, it just adds to notification-area
<jrib> zencyl: work ok in shell?
<zencyl> jrib: yeah i can move around in shell but a mv command was taking forever
<guntbert> StrangeCharm: did you try with the usb creator from system/administration?
<Lcawte> Guest7706: hm, it may not be fully linux compatable.. knowing facebook
<jrib> zencyl: check dmesg maybe?  What does "forever" mean exactly?
<VCoolio> ashmew2: ok, then first line #!/bin/sh   then lines with "echo A >> /path/to/file.txt" and end with firefox command
<StrangeCharm> guntbert, doesn't that just create a livecd?
<zencyl> jrib over a half hour to move 506mb to it
<ashmew2> VCoolio: I made the script , but the problem is whenever i run it from the terminal , it echoes in the terminal and not the firefox window
<guntbert> StrangeCharm: it takes an ubuntu-iso you tell it about
<jrib> zencyl: does it work okay in some other OS (if you have it available)?
<Guest7706> im a rookie  you all, but i dont even know where to type this command in at
<GuyD> khj
<zencyl> jrib this is the only sata box i have
<StrangeCharm> guntbert, wouldn't that basically just do the same thing as unetbootin?
<VCoolio> ashmew2: pastebin your script
<jrib> zencyl: anything in dmesg?
<guntbert> StrangeCharm: "basically" yes - "exactly" no :-)  just try it
<ashmew2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shruggar_> Guest7706, when some random website says "Install this random software to make our page work!" don't do it.
<CarlFK> I did sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.3 - where can I find pg_hba.conf ?
<zencyl> jrib: EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0
<Lcawte> what terminal line do I need if I want to install most of the web java stuffs etc to play RuneScape?
<ashmew2> VCoolio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383245/
<Lcawte> someone gave it to me the other day, but I cant remember when and who
<jrib> !java | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<guntbert> CarlFK: type: sudo find / -name "pg_hba.conf"      -- and look at the output
<jrib> Lcawte: you need sun-java6-plugin
<Lcawte> The logs from this channel are at java.html on the date right?
<jrib> CarlFK: it's probably enough to search /etc/
<jrib> !logs | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Lcawte> jrib: someone gave me a terminal line that did the job nicely, I was playing in package manager a while for trying to get it working
<jrib> zencyl: I don't know.  If I were you I would google that line and see what possible causes are.
<jrib> Lcawte: do you know how to install packages?  I gave you the name of the package, all you have to do is install it
<zencyl> jrib: ok cool man. thanks for your time
<ashmew2> VCoolio : ?
<jrib> zencyl: I wouldn't rule out some sort of hardware fault
<ubry> Hi, my computer doesn't detect my mouse.  Although when I press Ctrl by itself it makes a circular color "imprint" on the screen.  I'm trying to use Log File Viewer to solve this.  Do I have to reconfigure Hal or something? Or "disable AllowEmptyInput"?  Can anyone help me with this?
<Lcawte> jrib: it was a bunch of packages, when I installed the one you mentioned before, I didnt have any luck
<jrib> Lcawte: that's the only one you need for a java plug-in
<enduser0001> how can I upgrade to the newest version of a package with apt?
<jrib> enduser0001: sudo aptitude install PACKAGE
<VCoolio> ashmew2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383251/
<ryan___> Anyone have any ideas on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1415217
<guntbert> jrib: is it with java plug-ins the same as with flash - "two is one too many"?
<aeon-ltd> enduser0001: it automatically check for the latest updates unless you turned it off. (unless your talking about betas nd nightlies)
<jrib> !here | ryan___
<ubottu> ryan___: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<enduser0001> aeon-ltd: I am talking about betas
<ryan___> jrib: Last time I posted my problem here people complained that I was posting too many lines >.< rofl
<jrib> ryan___: ubottu said *one* line
<aeon-ltd> enduser0001: oh, just add the repo to your repo list
<ryan___> I've been messing with customizing my desktop appearance, so I installed docky and compizconfig-settings-manager. I then decided to remove docky and try awn, then removed it and put cairo-dock. After all this, VLC stopped working (When I open it on it's own, it works fine, if I try to play a video, it crashes). I've tried removing cairo-dock, setting visual effects to none, purging both vlc...
<ryan___> ...and ubuntu-restricted-extras and reinstalling. None of this has helped, does anyone have any other ideas?
<ashmew2> VCoolio: It's a game
<jrib> ryan___: that means pressing enter once, but your message can certainly wrap to many lines
<enduser0001> aeon-ltd: the repo with the beta release? would the default ones have the grub betas?
<ashmew2> VCoolio: A Typing game , im trying to beat it using the script
<Traveler> hello
<Traveler> i need help
<enduser0001> !ask | Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VCoolio> ashmew2: ah, that's going to be tougher; you need to fake key presses in the firefox window; don't know how to do that
<jrib> guntbert: I don't know.  I've never checked, but hopefully it's done use alternatives like flash is so you can have multiple installed and select the one you want to use throught update-alternatives
<aeon-ltd> enduser0001: what app do you specifcally want, cos if you just google for the app they'll give repo links for apt users
<Traveler> I have A Intel 3945ABG Driver and i can't connect wirelessly to the internet
<ashmew2> VCoolio: aight , thanks for your time ;)
<guntbert> jrib: it was only an idea :-)
<aeon-ltd> enduser0001: or........... you can just compile your own packages w/ ./configure make make install
<enduser0001> I'll ask in #grub, I'm looking for the latest version, asn would prefer repos to source
<jrib> aeon-ltd: that usually doesn't "compile a package"
<Traveler> I Have a INTEL WIRELESS 3945ABG DRIVER AND I CANT GET ON THE INTERNET
<jrib> !caps | Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Traveler> okay
<Traveler> anyone have an answer
<Traveler> ?
<jrib> !helpme | Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Traveler> okay
<HMSmily> Namnd!
<Traveler> I have a Intel 3945ABG driver and i need help connecting to the internet
<aeon-ltd> jrib: i didn't mean literally just do those commands, i was just reminding him/her of the method
<mr_crowley> i need halp!..... i have installed ati 9.12 drivers and after that glx* commands does not seems to work !!!! aaaarg!!!
<Traveler> I have a Intel 3945ABG driver and i need help connecting to the internet
<ubry> Dell D600/Karmic/Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686   My Mouse is Comatose  need help
<guntbert> !repeat | Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Traveler> yayayayayaayayyayayyaya
<Traveler> I have a Intel 3945ABG driver and i need help connecting to the internet
<Traveler> HALLO
<Nitsuga> mr_crowley, so?
<Traveler> ANSWER!
<FloodBot4> Traveler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lcawte> What software is the ubuntu wiki run on?
<mr_crowley> dunno....
<jrib> Traveler: stop being annoying.  That just gets you ignored (and possibly removed from the channel).  Don't repeat your question so often
<ashmew2> I know its frustrating Traveler, but try not to be an ass , Thanks
<Nitsuga> mr_crowley, ahh i didn't see the and
<CamFox> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Nitsuga> mr_crowley, which card do you have
<Nitsuga> exactly
<Traveler> okay i am sorry but i desperattly want to have this internet
<jrib> !wifi > Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler, please see my private message
<Traveler> okay
<Nitsuga> mr_crowley, also please pastebin the output of 'dmesg' and 'sudo lspci'
<trism> Lcawte: I believe it is moinmoin
<Traveler> so does anyone know anything about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> Traveler: that's for you to read
<red> where are the laucnher files of gnome-panel?
<red> i mean physically
<red> would like to make backups of current ones I've done for later reinstalls :)
<jrib> red: ~/.config/ ~/.local/ should be enough.  I think they're in ~/.local/share/applications/ though
<madcat1990> to those who care, the solution to the non-responsive pulseaudio and missing volume control icon is here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312624&page=2 on post number 2
<Nitsuga> madcat1990, great. Bookmarking
<madcat1990> @Nitsuga : Np, ;D
<qwrqwr> End-of-central-directory signature not found. how i can solve that zip problem ?
<madcat1990> Anyways, cya guys! :D
<Nitsuga> qwrqwr, getting a new one. That zip is broken
<thoughts> hey guys, what's the channel for gnome-shell?
<qwrqwr> hmm i have downloaded twice that file
<red> jrib: couldn't find them in either one, and I damn as sure remember bumbing in to them sometime ago 'somewhere' :)
<qwrqwr> same problem both times
<Dynetrekk> hi. can I install skype from apt-get? and how? "apt-get install skype" returns "E: Package skype has no installation candidate"
<jrib> red: you mean .desktop file right?
<message144> Hi, I got a dell with Intel core i5.. trying to install ubuntu 64bit, but it is hanging after i select "Install Ubuntu". Should I try 32 bit instead?
<red> jrib: I mean the physical files of each launcher I have in the gnome-panel
<Nitsuga> qwrqwr, maybe the sourrce has a broken file
<trism> red: the actual launchers are in gconf in /apps/panel/objects, they point to the location of the .desktop files they launch, for instance my pidgin launcher points to /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop, custom ones are generally in the location jrib mentioned
<red> i recall seeing them somewhere
<blakkheim> message144: how much ram do you have in it
<message144> blakkheim, i think its 4g
<Nitsuga> qwrqwr, download another/older version o use another mirror, if any
<LateralForce> !skype | Dynetrekk
<ubottu> Dynetrekk: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<blakkheim> message144: you could give 32bit a try, you'd only be losing a little bit of your ram
<message144> blakkheim, is there any reason you could suppose that the install would hang?
<VCoolio> red: try .gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<blakkheim> message144: did you run an md5sum of the iso
<red> VCoolio: bingo!
<red> ty for help trism and jrib aswell but what I needed was @ .gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<message144> blakkheim, yes, and it installed fine on another computer
<Dynetrekk> how can I install a .deb package in the terminal?
<message144> blakkheim, the live cd doesnt work either
<blakkheim> Dynetrekk: dpkg -i file.deb
<blakkheim> message144: maybe the cd drive or the ram is bad
<message144> blakkheim, yay
<Dynetrekk> blakkheim: thanks a bunch
<meowagi> i had  this warning
<Dynetrekk> LateralForce: you too, btw
<meowagi> update-rc.d: warning: irqbalance stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<paoligno> hi. How can I see a samsung yp-t10 mp3 player with ubuntu 9.10? on the 8.10 or 9.04 it worked automatically
<alzamabar> I setup my vim colorscheme. However it doesn't look like the one on the website. Do I need to specify anything in ~/.vimrc to enable custom colorscheme? Currently I've only got colorscheme LightYellow
<mguy> alzamabar: What terminal theme are you using
<message144> Is ubuntu 64bit known to have issues on some computers?
<switchgirl> is there a network monitor that can record the output of a speed check on my isp every 5 mins or so?
<VCoolio> alzamabar: I don't know vim themes but it could be you need to set yellow etc in .Xdefaults or in your terminal preferences
<alzamabar> mguy: I'm using default profile, but I set the background to LightYellow
<OddCharm> does the usb startup disk creator support making a usb disk from which the alt install disk can boot, and install the system?
<meowagi> m
<meowagi> message144 i don't know
<VCoolio> paoligno: see if you can set it in nautilus > edit > preferences > media
<alzamabar> VCoolio: I already set the background for my terminal to be of a light yellow
<paoligno> VCoolio: where is nautilus located
<paoligno> ?
<alzamabar> And that works. However I wanted the vim to appear as they appear on the website from where I downloaded the vim file, but it doesn't
<VCoolio> paoligno: it's the file manager, just open a folder or something in the places menu
<Lcawte> !info putty | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2009-08-22-2 (karmic), package size 318 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Crimius> switchgirl: you can script it, exec the output to a file, and crontab it to run every 5 minutes
<meowagi> ok
 * switchgirl is not an uber geek
<Guest_77615>   let me script you Crimius
<Lcawte> !info filezilla | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.7.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1229 kB, installed size 3116 kB
<DARKGuy> Hey people, does anybody know how do I check if a modem is detected through a PCI-E modem card? specifically a Sony Ericsson F251m :/
<VCoolio> switchgirl: can't you use conky for that?
<meowagi> i accelerated my system by using sudo apt-get install preload prelink irqbalance
<CamFox> switchgirl: why do you want to do that?
<switchgirl> atm im paying for 20 megabytes and getting 816kb per second
<paoligno> VCoolio: thankls
<CamFox> switchgirl: possibly because too many people on your isp are running network hungry scripts every 5 minutes :-)
<Lcawte> ooh, anyone know a good and easy desktop RSS program? That will show my RSS feeds for me?
<blakkheim> Lcawte: raggle
<its_me_gb> switchgirl: you will be paying for *up* to 20Mb, you have to take distance to the exchange, quality of the copper and as CamFox said, the amount of people on your isp
<Lcawte> !info GParted | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: Package GParted does not exist in karmic
<Lcawte> !info raggle | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: Package raggle does not exist in karmic
<Lcawte> ?
<meowagi> qtparted
<switchgirl> its_me_gb, no i dont, i'm on vm
<blakkheim> Lcawte: compile it or use a deb from somewhere else
<switchgirl> its fiber optic
<Lcawte> blakkheim: cant people just use easy things xD
<Slart> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<CamFox> switchgirl: do you ever get good speed, or is that what you're trying to find out?
<its_me_gb> switchgirl: in that case, it'll be the amount of people using, and if you've been downloading alot, there maybe speed restrictions in place at the moment
<aaron11> Does anybody know what channel jono told us to join next friday
<CamFox> its_me_gb: Good point, I got capped to 512Kbps after too much downloading
<CamFox> switchgirl: what country/isp?
<judget> I have been trying to add some path info via my .bashrc and althpough from what I have read I thought it was correct i get a not a valid identifier message whenever i load a terminal screen --HELP please
<wasabi_> Gosh. Somebody needs to make gdebi single instanced.
<jrib> judget: 1) what exactly are you doing? 2) why?
<its_me_gb> CamFox: yea my brother has VM and says that there is a sort of daily download limit, if you hit it you get limited to like 25% of your speed
<mguy> paste the error message and your .bashrc to pastebin.com
<duffydack> gparted is a prime example of when the repo maintainers should include newer updates... gparted recommends 0.5.1 as <= 0.5.0 has partition editing problems...
<switchgirl> CamFox,  just trying to find out so i can log it for a year and publish my findings on my blog, get others to do the same etc and see whats what
<jrib> duffydack: so file a bug
<jrib> !sru | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<qatar2008> hi i need any sex tv satellite online ples ?
<blakkheim> ...
<qatar2008> hi i need any sex tv satellite online ples ?
<judget> I added this line to my .bashrc --> export PATH= /home/judget/android-sdk-linux_86/tools:$PATH
<jrib> qatar2008: stop.  This channel is for ubuntu support ONLY
<CamFox> switchgirl: probably not too difficult to write a script to do this, but you'll have to do that yourself. Look in to shell scripts, wget etc...
<judget> and I get this error --> bash: export: `/home/judget/android-sdk-linux_86/tools:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games': not a valid identifier
<jrib> judget: that's answer to question 1.  How about 2?  Also please use my nick in your replies
<mguy> Do all those paths exist?
<Guest_78782>   Slober Dan Mulosovich is here
<judget> jrib to add some path infoprmation to my environment
<judget> jrib ans to question 2 is to add some additional patrh infor to my PATH environment
<Guest48483> Has anyone else had problems installing mysql-ndb-mgm with apt-get?
<trism> judget: the space after the = would appear to be your problem
<judget> ok trism i will check that thanks
<deletet> how to set cron jobs in ubuntu 9.10
<judget> thanks tridsm that fixed it
<jetblack> judget: Is that space between "PATH= " and "/home" really there? I don't think it should be.
<VCoolio> deletet: crontab -e
<jpds> deletet: crontab -e
<Nitsuga> judget, you can't leva an space between the varaible name (PATH), the = sign and the value. Stick them together ( export PATH=/home/judget/android-sdk-linux_86/tools:$PATH )
<judget> its not supposed to be that was my problem
<judget> thanks everyone that fixed it
<deletet> VCoolio can you show my an exemple
<OddCharm> are the alt and server install disks available in .img format?
<manas> hi, how to use internet explorer using wine
<VCoolio> deletet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383266/
<Slart> OddCharm: I don't think any of the version are available in img format.. iso is the format of the day
<ghostdog> Hi! When I press the F9-Key my screen begins to dim/darken (Gnome). But i need F9 in my Apps! How can i switch off this function
<marsje> guys/girls, since a week or 2 I have the problem that my ubuntu session suddenly ends and I end up at the login screen
<marsje> I have no idea what it is that I do that causes this
 * jetblack is slooooow 
<manas> can neone pls help me
<Slart> OddCharm: but one of them is a superset of the other iirc.. can't remember which way though
<diago> manas: why
<Dimitar> Hello.
<OddCharm> Slart, isn't the netbook remix an img? i'm trying to use the alt installer on a system with no optical drive. it's not working as well as i had hoped
<marsje> does anyone know if any recent update causes a crash of gnome or something introduced a new key combination that logs you out without warning?
<manas> i need IE to listen to my class online
<manas> Diago: its urgent
<jl> ?
<Dimitar> Hey guys, could someone help me out with an issue?
<Dimitar> I've searched around on the forums.
<Dimitar> Couldn't find a solution.
<dAlfa89_> manas, why IE specifically? Does it use some kind of ActiveX control?
<Slart> OddCharm: I don't think so.. at least not from the official page
<CamFox> manas: is wine installed?
<ghostdog> does anybody know about the f9-function? Don't know what to do...
<manas> YES
<jsec> ask! | Dimitar
<Hykis> I've just loaded Server 9.10 and am trying to follow the online docs to set up MySql cluster manager, but "apt-get mysql-server" does not install any file resembling "mysql-ndb-mgm" I can't find a solution on any forums or google searches.  Can anyone assist me?
<q_> manas try    http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<manas> I DOnt know why, its a mystery for me too
<blakkheim> Hykis: aptitude install mysql-server
<gert1> manas: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469
<dAlfa89_> manas, WINE has a version of IE, it's pretty unstable for the most part, but it probably works enough to do what you want
<Slart> OddCharm: do you need an .img file for some reason? isos doesn't work?
<princifamily> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe dirmi come scrivere i simboli EURO e CHIOCCIOLA su ubuntu 9.10?
<VCoolio> ghostdog: did you check system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts?
<xangua> !it | princifamily
<ubottu> princifamily: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ghostdog> Vcoolio: Yes...I did
<deletet> VCoolio this is good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/383269/
<morten_> why does my webcam only work in cheese and non of the messenger programs?
<OddCharm> Slart, when i use unetbootin to make a usb disk of the alt installer, it stalls when looking for a cd drive from which to find the rest of the installation media :(
<Hykis> Google'n "aptitude install mysql-server" thanks
<blakkheim> Hykis: no, that's the command to run
<VCoolio> deletet: the ones on lines 4 and 5 will never get executed this way
<sonicroxs> Hi, I installed a package that wont let me boot Ubuntu. I am using a Live CD and would like to know how to remove that package manually.
<Slart> OddCharm: I've never used unetbootin.. but you can mount isos in linux just fine.. if that's what you're trying to do
<blakkheim> sonicroxs: chroot, uninstall it
<Hykis> run "aptitude" instead of apt-get on Ubuntu server?
<pting> i've got a something mounted on a directory. is  there a way to check the permissions on the directory without unmounting it first?
<deletet> VCoolio whii? is not good?
<dwwe> hi
<sonicroxs> thanks blakkheim, didn't remember that command
<LateralForce> !hi | dwwe
<ubottu> dwwe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blakkheim> Hykis: i gave you the command to run to install the package
<VCoolio> deletet: you need to specify the time to execute instead of the first five stars
<OddCharm> Slart, no, i want to boot from the alt disk so that i can install to the local drive (with options only available in the alt disk) is it possible to run the alt installer from within ubuntu?
<dwwe> what are most computer games programmed with? still c++? Or is it c#`?
<Hykis> Blakkheim: thanks running it... is aptitude preferred to apt-get?
<jsec> pting, ls -l
<blakkheim> Hykis: i prefer it, others prefer apt-get. it's just opinion.
<Slart> OddCharm: hmm.. not sure.. I don't think so
<LateralForce> !offtopic | dwwe
<ubottu> dwwe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OddCharm> more fiddling then. caio
<VCoolio> deletet: read here for example http://adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<ghostdog> Vcoolio: There is nothing linked to F9....anymore ideas?
<Slart> dwwe: most? I would say actionscript/flash
<dwwe> LateralForce: I know, but where to ask?
<Dimitar> Alright, so after restarting last night, I get this black screen upon login with a loading cursor on my screen. It's responsive, and the prompt for a keyring comes up, but the edges aren't smooth. Kind of like a classic windows theme.
<pedrohoffmann> Why  banshee doest add to playlist a folder mounted with CiFS?
<pedrohoffmann> just file per file
<Slart> dwwe: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dimitar> From what I've gathered on the forums, gdm isn't starting properly.
<fernandoc1> guys
<morten_> anyone who can help me with getting my webcam to work? or knows where I should ask?
<fernandoc1> I need help setting up a webcam
<sonicroxs> Hey blakkheim, i am not able to change my root folder because i don't have the permissions necessary...
<blakkheim> !webcam > morten_
<ubottu> morten_, please see my private message
<fernandoc1> it is a ZC0301 Webcam
<blakkheim> !webcam > fernandoc1
<ubottu> fernandoc1, please see my private message
<fernandoc1> can someone help me?
<ghostdog> cant believe i am the only one with that annoying F9-key-problem
<deletet> VCoolio can help mi a litle to setup my crons >? i will tell you what i need  http://paste.ubuntu.com/383273/
<sonicroxs> Hey, I am not able to Chroot from Live cd... help
<gert1> Hykis: you command was missing 'install': apt-get install mysql-server
<blakkheim> sonicroxs: man chroot
<red> Mmh, anyone know alternatives to manage desktop under GNOME? (apart from nautilus and pcmanfm)
<sonicroxs> ok i type chroot and then I copy and paste the localization of the root folder i want to change to, but it says Permission Denied
<Hykis> gert1: I'm sorry, I mistyped my statement.  I was able to install mysql-server with apt-get, however, according to all guides on MySQL clustering, I should have a binary named "mysql-ndb-mgm" to run on the cluster controller.  I can find nowhere where that file may be installed expect possibly by compiling the source.
<Hykis> expect => except*
<blakkheim> sonicroxs: read the manpage of chroot so you better understand how the command works
<sonicroxs> ok
<duffydack> cairodock or docky......cant choose
<Dimitar> How would I go about reinstalling my graphics drivers?
<Mirroo> nvidia or ati?
<Dimitar> nVidia.
<Mirroo> gnome?
<gert1> Hykis: locate mysql-ndb-mgm
<xangua> duffydack: docky :)
<Dimitar> Yes, gnome.
<Hykis> gert1: find / -name "mysql-ndb-mgm" returns nothing
 * Dimitar is a real linux noob.
<Mirroo> go -->system-->systemconfig-->hardwaredriver
<Mirroo> and let search the newst one...
<Dimitar> Well, the problem is that I can't access the gui.
<Mirroo> oh...
<Mirroo> you have 9.10?
<Dimitar> When I boot up, I get a black screen.
<Dimitar> Yes, Karmic.
<Dimitar> And I also get a loading cursor which is responsive.
<Dimitar> And I get prompted for a keyring.
<Dimitar> But nothing else loads.
<Mirroo> did you try to config, you xorg.conf?
<jl> is it a laptop
<Dimitar> Yes it is.
<Dimitar> I'm running on an nForce 630m chipset.
<Dimitar> And I did try to config xorg.
<fernandoc1> Dimitar: have you installed the official nvidia drivers?
<Dimitar> But the only thing I changed was the driver to use "vesa" instead of "nvidia".
<Dimitar> I had done so, yes.
<Dimitar> And they worked for a month or so.
<fernandoc1> Then you should reinstall the drivers
<fernandoc1> via command line
<jl> did you just patch the kernel
<Dimitar> Yeah, I gave the update manager the go-ahead last night.
<Dimitar> And I only glimpsed over the updates.
<gert1> Hykis: Try the command "locate mysql-ndb-mgm"
<Dimitar> fernandoc1: that was my original question. How would I reinstall the drivers via commandline?
<jl> yeah the update killed the driver reinstall the driver from nvidia
<CyberGabber> guntbert: /join #vbox
<fernandoc1> When booting Ubuntu
<jl> nvida had the steps with the download
<Dimitar> Oh, alright.
<fernandoc1> you choose the option to boot at safe mode
<fernandoc1> then you will need to find
<Hykis> gert1: did, no hits.
<fernandoc1> here did you put the nvidia installer
<Lord-Readman> what is the gnome menu called at the top in ubunut?
<fernandoc1> then it is only call the installer
<fernandoc1> and wait it to finnish
<Dimitar> Alright, roger that. Thanks a lot for the help.
<blakkheim> Lord-Readman: gnome-panel
<jl> Dimitar you might want to make a script to auto mate that since everytime you patch the kernel you will need to do this
<message144> Hi, I have a Dell Inspiron 17". When I go to the ubuntu install, it hangs after selecting "Install Ubuntu". I have tried both 64 and 32 bit. I have md5summed the isos. I have tested my memory. I have tried using usb stick and bootable cd. I have tried using no acpi. None of these worked. Any suggestions?
<Lord-Readman> thanks
<Dimitar> jl: good advice. I'll look into that as soon as I temporarily fix this issue.
<Dimitar> I would also have to download the nvidia drivers via command line, right??
<jl> wget
<jl> yeah
<fernandoc1> if you deleted the installer
<fernandoc1> yes
<jl> just keep the installer for future use
<fernandoc1> In Ubuntu
<fernandoc1> is recomended
<fernandoc1> to use the drivers
<fernandoc1> that are in repository
<fernandoc1> to avoid this kind of trouble
<jl> some times the drivers in there dont work to good for laptops
<blakkheim> !enter | fernandoc1
<ubottu> fernandoc1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dimitar> I should be able to do this via tty1-6, right? I tried booting into root shell with networking, but I need an ethernet cord, which I don't have at this moment.
<Dimitar> When I boot normally, I get blackscreened, but I can detect wifi.
<jl> are you on the system now
<Dimitar> Yes, I'm on the laptop now.
<Dimitar> I'm dual booting Windows, and that's what I'm typing from now.
<LateralForce> !envyng | Maybe this can help:
<ubottu> Maybe this can help:: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<jl> then  just download the driver and mount the ntfs part and install it from there
<Natty2K10> hi
<LateralForce> !hi | Natty2K10
<ubottu> Natty2K10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<badbandit> hey earlier i had a question about doing a reverse() to redirect with a parameter.. anyone that has a chance peep http://pastebin.com/jRNWYMwi and tell me whats wrong iwth that
<badbandit> doesnt work
<Dravekx> how can I uninstall all the lamp features from karmic?
<Dimitar> Haha jl.
<jb92837> Is there a GUI way to connect via wifi to my router, instead of using command line things like ifconfig and iwconfig
<badbandit> i know i forgot a ) in reverse line... didnt fix ti
<badbandit> it
<Dimitar> I'll have to look all of that up before doing anything. I'm not sure how to do any of that.
<forceflow> jb92837: checkout network-manager or wicd
<Dimitar> But I'm learning as I go.
<jb92837> forceflow; thanks
<Culebra> ola
<jl> install lynx
<jl> its a text base web browser
<VCoolio> deletet: sorry, had to go; have you succeeded in setting op crontab?
<Culebra> ay alguin de españa??
<xangua> !es | Culebra
<ubottu> Culebra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Hykis> How about a different question (same one worded differently): Has anyone been able to install a MySQL cluster on 9.10 Server?
<m_fulder> my deluge won't check more then 2 torrents why is that?
<deletet> VCoolio no suces my first time and not now how
<Lord-Readman> hmm AMD64 or x86_64 ? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23732/
<VCoolio> deletet: when do you want to execute it?
<deletet> VCoolio like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/383273/
<VCoolio> deletet: you can also replace stars with @hourly @dayly @weekly @monthly, every minute seems overdone for any command
<VCoolio> deletet: */5 * * * *   would be every 5 minutes, so */1 * * * *  is every minute I guess
<deletet> :)
<deletet> i  try right now
<Genti> hey all, installed postfix according to the guide, it seems to have worked fine and the testing seems OK.
<Genti> however im telneting and trying to send an email
<Genti> but i get a access relay denied
<takuan> can somebody tell me how to setup the sound group
<takuan> i installed a barebones ubuntu and have not run the usual setup
<takuan> so sound works when I work with sudo, but not as a regular user
<VCoolio> takuan: what if you add yourself to the audio group with system > admin > users and groups?
<otter_> takuan, sudo adduser <username> audio
<takuan> the audio group does not exist
<takuan> and if I add it manually it doesn't work as expected
<Hykis> Found my problem: "Beginning with MySQL 5.1.24, support for the NDBCLUSTER storage engine was removed from the standard MySQL server binaries built by MySQL."
<Welshy-Rob> join #ubuntu-cym
<Hykis> Thanks for helping
<VCoolio> takuan: what about the pulse group? Sounds audio-related
<takuan> doesn't exist either
<arleslie_> !help | takuan
<ubottu> takuan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^sn00per^> ardchoille, sup?
<takuan> ok
<Genti> hey all, installed postfix according to the guide, it seems to have worked fine and the testing seems OK. however im telneting and trying to send an email but i get a access relay denied
<otter_> arleslie, pretty sure he/she implied a question above
<takuan> i don't have the audio group since I did a bare bones ubuntu install without audio, how can I setup the audio group correctly? Alsa output does work but only if I run the program as sudo
<arleslie> otter_, sorry my connection laged and at the time I sent the message I only saw "can someone help me with sound"
<darolu> takuan: You can try using the command: chmod 777  :group <device> or even chown :group <device>
<Welshy-Rob> can someone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/VrQycgEh
<darolu> takuan: it is usually under /dev/audio
<takuan> darolu: on which files?
<takuan> ah
<takuan> so I add the audio group
<takuan> add change the group owner on /dev/audio?
<Nitsuga> darolu, that wouldn't work
<Nitsuga> as /dev is regenerated on each boot
<takuan> I was afraid so
<Nitsuga> and the permissions are reset each x minutes
<takuan> which part of the install is responsible for setting up this group?
<Nitsuga> takuan, installing pulseaudio and adding your user to audio and pulse groups should work
<faraway> hi everyone ... i have a configuration script that does some checks on my server. form this script i call some "sub" scripts, is it possible that these scripts run as an other user ?
<Nitsuga> faraway, of course, su -u user command
<takuan> Nitsuga: that fails because the group "audio" does not exist...
<CamFox> faraway: man sudo
<Nitsuga> faraway, sorry, i meant su "command" user
<Nitsuga> i confused su with sudo, shich is sudo -u user command
<sludge> hey if I want to install ubuntu to a bootable USB drive and be able to save files etc.  what is the easiest way?
<darolu> takuan: do you have /etc/group file?
<takuan> sure
<idespinner> sludge, start wih unetbootin...
<takuan> I wouldn't be able to boot i guess
<sludge> use livecd or is that what usb startup disk reator is about???
<takuan> maybe if I add the audio group and reboot, would that do something?
<takuan> i'll try and come back
<sludge> unetbootin is same or different than usb startup disk creator????
<Genti> Feb 24 14:41:28 ubuntu postfix/smtpd[10103]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[::1]: 554 5.7.1 <test@mail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<genti> to=<test@mail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<localhost>
<rabar> I ran top and I see about a total of ~27m of RES memory usage. But if I type free -m I see that I have only 38mb/256mb free.. what gives?
<Genti> any ideas why i cant send mail?
<faraway> Nitsuga: had tried it with "sudo -u www-data" but the script still tells me that its my user and not www-data    su "command" user  tells me "Unknwon id: "
<Middleman> hey, whats up with the date command;  apt-show-versions > 'date +%F'.installed.packages.list puts text date instead of the month day year
<jb92837> genti; are you trying to send to: test@mail.com?
<Seveas> Middleman, '' isn't ``
<Genti> any email, really
<Middleman> how did u type that serveas i couldnt figure thoes qutoes out
<Genti> i changed test@mail.com so that i didnt show my own adderess
<Seveas> Middleman, I only use $(...) instead of ``
<jb92837> genti, not sure then :( im a noob
<Seveas> apt-show-versions > $(date +%F).installed.packages.list
<Middleman> dudu, you fuckin rock!!
 * Genti sighs
<Seveas> Middleman, language please...
<Middleman> parlevous francies?
<kaddi>  hi, i installed my system from a flash drive, how can i set up sources.list so i can install software from said flash drive?
<Middleman> hehe
<Diverdude> Is it possible to install fortran 95 compiler on ubuntu?
<kaddi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Middleman> ahh
<Seveas> Middleman, oui, mais pas ici
<Genti> Feb 24 14:41:28 ubuntu postfix/smtpd[10103]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[::1]: 554 5.7.1 <test@mail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<genti> to=<test@mail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<localhost>
 * Middleman smiles
<takuan> ok, problem solved
<Genti> any clue why i cant send mail?
<takuan> it was as simple as that
<darolu> takuan: add this line to your /etc/group file: audio:x:29:<user>
<darolu> takuan: nevermind...
<takuan> just add the audio group and reboot
<takuan> thanks for the help anyway ;)
<m_fulder> I can't use the comman "make" I get the error: make: *** No rule to make target `makefile'.  Stop. ... why??
<faraway> Nitsuga: sorry .. seems to work .. the problems is something else
<darolu> takuan, glad it works now
 * takuan too
<jb92837> when making a shell script do i have to put #!/bin/bash in the first line, is that just a comment or does it have to be there for the script to work? and named whatever.sh? sorry this is my first shell script
<takuan> bye
<airtonix> jb92837, yes
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jb92837> airtonix, so yes it is a comment? or yes it has to be there to work
<airtonix> jb92837, that first line tells the environment what interprator to use to run the commands... you need it.
<Typos_King> jb92837:   yes
<sludge> is unetbootin is same or different than usb startup disk creator????
<jb92837> airtonix, ok thanks
<Typos_King> jb92837:    it's a way to tell it which shell to use for its execution, as opposed to perl/tcsh/zsh/else
<Middleman> Seveas; how did u go about running apt-show-versions /usr/bin/last
<darolu> sludge: I think it is a different app
<kaddi> wb all :D
<sludge> i read this post and followed it but get kernel panic, is there not some easier way to install a persistent version of ubuntu on usb drive for booting from any pc?
<^sn00per^> wb spilters!!
<Seveas> Middleman, what is the information you're after?
<airtonix> jb92837, so that means you could have #!/usr/bin/lua or #!/bin/python.... or whatever language engine you want... that first line just directs the environment to the binary that will read the rest of the file
<sludge> http://iwebdevel.com/2010/02/13/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox/
<sludge> this method give me kernel panic, I gotta think there is another way
<Diverdude> Is it possible to install fortran 95 compiler on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> sludge, If it's large enough just do a standard install
<Nitsuga> sludge, an easy way is having a ext3 parition with the exact label "casper-rw"
<CarlFK> how do I "stop selinux"
<Szunti> Diverdude gfortran package?
<Nitsuga> Diverdude, see package gfortran
<sludge> <Jordan_U> it is 8 gb and do you mean from livecd or is that where I could use virtual box to install it (also is it true to not use swap file for usb flash drive as it will wear it out)?
<Jordan_U> CarlFK, selinux is not used in Ubuntu by default ( apparmor is )
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: ok, how do I stop that?
<Jordan_U> CarlFK, Why do you want to stop it?
<kn100> how do I do a subscript 2 in openoffice?
<Genti> any clue why i cant send mail?
<Genti> Feb 24 14:41:28 ubuntu postfix/smtpd[10103]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[::1]: 554 5.7.1 <test@mail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<genti> to=<test@mail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<localhost>
<Nitsuga> sludge, you can have easy persistency by making a ext3 partition labeled "casper-rw" on any device that can be detected by the kernel and adding "peristency" to de boot line
<blakkheim> Genti: have you considered using mailx+ssmtp instead?
<Red_HamsterX> kn100, right-rlick it and look at the 'style' menu.
<CarlFK> Jordan_U:  trying to install http://freesentral.com, got "Could not connect to the database" and a dev said  "you must stop selinux"
<Genti> blakkheim im not too savy unfortunately, i was having sendmail problems and installed postfix
<Genti> the relay access denied is what i think is stopping me?
<darolu> !apparmor > CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK, please see my private message
<Genti> i send a mail internaly and i think it worked
<kn100> Red_HamsterX: <3
<sludge> <Nitsuga> so if I have 8gb usb with one partition FAT32 (for data) and another partition ext3 (is a journaling system not bad for usb because of wear and tear) labeled casper-rw and bootable and persistent.....then it should work?
<Typos_King> CarlFK:      check in your bootup services with something like sysv-rc-conf, it'll show if apparmor is running or not at boot and allows you to stop with '-'
<blakkheim> Genti: i use mailx+ssmtp to send gmail from the cli
<bombel> (My OS: Ubuntu 9.10 ) Hi everyone. Does anyone know the answer for this issue? I get it when I try to extract a concrete .zip file. By the way, this zip file was generated in windows. http://pastebin.com/zGNXFER8
<Red_HamsterX> bombel, 7zip != zip.
<blakkheim> bombel: have you tried "unzip ola.zip"
<Genti> blakkheim- i thought i was sending an email TO gmail from..my telnet
<Typos_King> bombel:    to 'this' issue?   which one?
<windows7jk> hi yall
<LateralForce> !hi | windows7jk
<ubottu> windows7jk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Principito> what does sudo apt-get moo works for?
<windows7jk> to get some milk
<Typos_King> moo?
<Typos_King> hehe   I guess so hehe
<Principito> i want milk
<darolu> Principito: that by itself does nothing; if you include "install" you'll install the package moo
<Principito> what is the moo package?
<Typos_King> hehe   sudo apt-cache search moo  // :)
<darolu> Principito: does not exist
<windows7jk> The Debian GNU/Linux package tool apt-get has an Easter egg involving an ASCII cow when variants on "apt-get moo" are typed into the shell.
<Typos_King> search it
<Principito> XD
<blakkheim> i prefer cowsay
<VCoolio> Principito: also read the end line of apt-get --help
<Jordan_U> sludge, Yes, I mean from the LiveCD. Be sure that you select your flash drive as the drive to install grub to though.
<Principito> sudo apt-get pictures of my naked neighbord ?
<lifesengine> hey fellas, is there a way to sync your blackberries to ubuntu?
<darolu> yeah cowsay is good
<bombel> blakkheim, this is what I get after:  $ unzip ola.zip    -> http://pastebin.com/b5zRKdva
<blakkheim> bombel: your file is messed up
<CarlFK> "apparmor module is not loaded." great.  (i guess that is good)
<Jordan_U> sludge, I would say you should have a swap partition ( or file ) but set swappiness to 0 so that it is only used when absolutely neccisary
<windows7jk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190938
<bombel> I believe this may be an issue related to the origin of the file (Windows)
<lifesengine> Can i use my blackberry with ubuntu?
<windows7jk> lifesengine ---------------->    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190938
<darolu> what's the package name of the random facts/quotes generator?
<lifesengine> oh thanks
<windows7jk> yw
<Typos_King> Principito:    http://tinyurl.com/5e5s72    <--- results
<lifesengine> that article is from 2006...
<Nitsuga> darolu, fortune?
<Typos_King> bombel:    to 'this' issue?   which one?
<bombel> Typos_King, the issue is: When I try to extract the file I get an error. Normaly it doesn't happen. I believe this is happening because it was generated in windows - just a guess
<Tironn> lifesengine: that's okay
<Typos_King> I guess I must be lacking clarivoyant abilities other have
<Principito> thanks
<darolu> Nitsuga: exactly! thanks! it's fun to use it with cowsay (like mint does)
<bombel> Typos_King, here is the issue: http://pastebin.com/b5zRKdva
<Typos_King> bombel:    shouldn't matter, .zip is a standard enough format these days, I've made .zip in windows and they work elsewhere
<Typos_King> bombel   tried running ark for it?
<Nitsuga> darolu, also install fortunes and if you want fortunes-off (may be offensive). Also you can install fortunes-langcode (for example fortunes-es if you speak spanish)
<darolu> Nitsuga: you are a true wizzard, how did yo know spanish is my native language? Thanks I'll install them all :P
<sludge> Jordan_U  Does unetbootin make the resulting usb flash drive both bootable and persistent?
<Principito> spanish is my native language too
<Nitsuga> darolu, spanish is my native language, i i just made a aptitude seach ~nfortune and say the fist that appeared (of course the installe done)
<Jordan_U> sludge, I don't know
<sludge> Jordan_U how do you set "swapiness"
<Typos_King> bombel:    what that message means, is that the .zip file is not a stand-alone-archive  rather than a spanned archive, meaning one off many.... like .rar makes say   file01.rar file02.rar  and such, when  you have several 'spanned' .zips like file01.zip file02.zip  ... usually you start with the last one, and the last one 'threads' the rest to unzip the whole set
<Nitsuga> Principito, tu nombre te delata :P
<Principito> XD
<darolu> Nitsuga, Principito: No es curioso cómo estamos aquí en lugar de en #ubuntu-es?
<Typos_King> bombel:    the same applies to .rar ones too, you start with the last 'spanned' one
<Nitsuga> Typos_King, bombel, no, if the file were spanned it will ask for the next volume
<Principito> si vayan a ubuntu es mejor
<Nitsuga> !es | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nitsuga> jeje
<Typos_King> bombel:   try opening with 'Ark' to see if it prompts you for the other 'files'
<Typos_King> or fileroller... or ... else
<gui1> hi
<message144> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit.. I do not see a /boot/grub/menu.lst file.. Also, when booting and i hit ESC it will not drop me into the grub menu. Any ideas?
<darolu> !grub2 > message144
<ubottu> message144, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> message144, Hold shift to see the menu
<message144> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> message144, np
<bombel> Typos_King, ark does not work either
<Typos_King> message144:     grub 2.x   in 9.1  even 1.x doesn't use menu.lst anymore, your 'labels' and bootable partiions are at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Principito> aircrack
<gui1> hi does someone have a good tutorial to install apache2 mod rewrite php5 with pdo mysql on ubuntu karmic?
<message144> Typos_King, ok thanks
<aathom> node
<windows7jk> guil ----------> youtube it
<hmw> I would like to learn about security, stuff like encrypting the hard drive, preventing from sensitive data being stored on the swap partition etc. I'd like to get a hint, where to start. Perhaps an URL or special Google search terms?
<Typos_King> message144:   and the command 'update-grub'   will 'recreate it' after probing all partitions
<Typos_King> but you can also edit it
<Nitsuga> gui1, sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 mysql
<Lord-Readman> techi people... AMD64 or x86_64 ? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23732/
<Nitsuga> gui1, sorry, mysql-server
<Typos_King> bombel:    run file on the file, to see what it says -> file ola.zip
<jsec> hmw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<gui1> thanks nitsuga, will it have the mod rewrite and pdo?
<Nitsuga> gui1, apache2 comes with mod_rewrite (it is one of the package's recommends)
<Nitsuga> gui1, if you install mysql-server you may want phpmyadmin, too
<hmw> jsec: Thanks. I guess, there is more than just encrypting the hard drive. Any "meta" page on the topic?
<NonFish_> for the utility  column  how would I specify a tab character as column delimiter?
<git__> why use an encryptedfilesystem when the key is on the filesystem? :)
<Principito> is hanna montana linux  a good distro?
<windows7jk> hmw --------------------->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4JYkZxnhJw
<Out_Cold> anyone familiar with tftp? I can't load a binary using it..
<gui1> nitsuga: no, i don't want phpmyadmin, but i need pdo
<CShadowRun> !offtopic | Principito
<ubottu> Principito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Principito> sorry
<git__> pdo is okie
<bombel> Typos_King, this is the output of $file ola.zip -> ola.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<powertool08> Lord-Readman: I'm not going to vote because I'm too lazy to create an account, but x86_64 is bad because it has both in it, I'd go with Solution 2.
<Middleman> lsof /tmp/test_file.txt doesnt create any output, but lsof does how do i see how files are updated
<gui1> git_: what do you mean?
<Peanut> Hi - is there a way to find out which package created the 'sambashare' entry in /etc/group ?
<Typos_King> bombel:     and I assume 'tar -zxvf ola.zip' isn't working either?
<VCoolio> Peanut: dpkg-query -S <file>
<hmw> Perhaps my question was not clear enough. I know, that hard drives can be encrypted. I would like to know, what else there is to do to make a computer secure besides encryption of the hard drive. Thanks for the links, though.
<Nitsuga> gui1, package: php5-mysql
<powertool08> hmw: If you're wanting to focus on linux security, selinux is supposed to great for locking down a box, assuming you trust a product from the NSA
<VCoolio> Peanut: wait, that's not what you meant; sorry
<windows7jk> Hannah Montana Linux is a free operating system based on Kubuntu with a Hannah Montana theme.
<Typos_King> Middleman:   afaik, lsof processes running processes, no individual files
<hmw> powertool08: i am not sure, if that would be wise LOL
<Red_HamsterX> We know, windows7jk. Why are you telling us?
<bombel> Typos_King, this is the output of tar: -> http://pastebin.com/AaHy42xk
<windows7jk> it was for Precipito
<jdeloach> Could someone help me use two graphics card drivers in my xorg.conf?
<Peanut> VCoolio: indeed...
<gui1> nitsuga: ok thanks alot
<powertool08> hmw: I believe it is open source and I'm sure the most paranoid users checked it, so its not obviously backdoored.
<Red_HamsterX> bombel, have you tried 'unzip'?
<bombel> yes
<hmw> powertool08: thanks. already reading the wikipedia article. sounds like a start.
<powertool08> hmw: But afaik, it gives the most granular security settings available.
<Red_HamsterX> bombel, is it possible that the archive has been corrupted? Do you have a checksum from another computer you could use to test it?
<terabyte1> oh my... just joined the UK Loco team and want to help but don't know how - i'm not a programmer
<Nitsuga> gui1, no prob
<jpds> terabyte1: /join #ubuntu-uk
<anzenketh> 1
<Typos_King> bombel:   then it might be the way it was 'zipped'   I  know some archivers have some exotic options   like using 64bit blocks or    custom blocks and other compression options which aren't standard
<terabyte1> thanks jpds! :D
<gui1> nitsuga: do you know where it installs it?
<cristian> search ubuntu Ita channel?
<jsec> !it | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<powertool08> hmw: Also just go through the basics, physical security (unauthorized keyloggers, malicious usb drives, bios passwords) network security (open ports, unnecessary services, patching/updates) Think about every angle and look into its vulnerabilities, then find a way to eliminate it.
<cristian> tanks
<powertool08> hmw: An apt-cache search/synaptic search for "security" "security tools" or something might bring up a few fun programs to learn.
<jdeloach> Anyone here with expierence on using both nVidia and ATI drivers together?
<hmw> powertool08: ah, good idea. thx again.
<powertool08> np
<windows7jk> jdeloach -------------->  edit your xorg.conf after your drivers are installed and pray
<DBeets> hmw another useful security tool, for network security at least, is backtrack linux
<jdeloach> windows7jk: been praying night and day for two days. not working. i can only get my nvidia OR ati driver to work at a time
<jdeloach> windows7jk: do you think i could use a generic simple driver for all 4 monitors?
<gui1> I have installed php5-mysql package but i don't know where apache directory is located
<Red_HamsterX> jdeloach, a generic driver would probably work, but you know the trade-offs.
<ikonia> gui1: what part of apache
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jdeloach, yeah, that's the idea...most ppl only use or need one video card at atime
<ikonia> gui1: do you want the config or the documentroot ?
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, php5 should already have mysqli support built in.
<gui1> ikonia: the config
<jdeloach> Red_HamsterX: got any ideas for a specific driver or tutorial?
<jdeloach> BluesKaj-Laptop: got any specific driver ideas?
<ikonia> gui1: /etc/apache2
<Red_HamsterX> jdeloach, you can't go too wrong with VESA in terms of compatibility, but the performance may be... lacking.
<pedrohoffmann> since banshee appears not support network files.. what do u recomend to play music ?
<bombel> Red_HamsterX, Typos_King: This is the source of the file in the web. http://personal.gmagno.webatu.com/content/Graphics%20Programming/FANtastic%20tanks%202D.zip
<windows7jk> jdeloach ----> look into Xinerama
<DBeets> hmw: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<gui1> ikonia: thanks
<detrix> I need help with sane.  I have an Epson RX-580.  On the supported list, it show RX-500.  Can the RX-500 be used???
<jdeloach> windows7jk: been using it, the problem is the getting both sets of monitors to work.
<Red_HamsterX> jdeloach, you might be able to just use 'nv' and whatever the free ATI driver happen to be.
<hmw> DBeets: thx to you also. I am collecting all hints in a text file for researching. Just remembered chrooting... Securing some apps will also be important, i guess.
<Typos_King> fantastic tanks?
<Red_HamsterX> (Not the proprietary one)
<Typos_King> heh
<bombel> Typos_King, I thought the problem could be the name of the file, so I changed it to a more simple one: ola.zip
<jdeloach> Red_HamsterX: That's what I have been doing, using "nvidia" and a "lcc something" for ati. i can't get both at the same time however.
<Red_HamsterX> bombel, I'm getting an error about it possibly spanning multiple disks/volumes.
<Red_HamsterX> jdeloach, 'nv', not 'nvidia'. 'nv' is the generic Free driver that doesn't support 3D acceleration.
<windows7jk> jdeloach -----------
<windows7jk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<hmw> powertool08: DBeets: one of the reasons, why I love Ubuntu is summed up by "1373 people in room" You guys rock!
<gui1> ikonia, there is no /etc/apache2->./bin ./conf ./conf/extra... do you know where that is?
<Red_HamsterX> bombel, if I had to guess, I'd say the archive itself is corrupted or incomplete. Whoever uploaded it may have lost their connection before the transfer finished.
<DBeets> hmw: glad I could help.
<Red_HamsterX> bombel, try sending the author an e-mail, requesting the file and asking them to check to make sure the one on their site isn't corrupt,
<windows7jk> lol root
<Red_HamsterX> bombel, most people willing to publish code and tutorials are happy to get e-mail from users, so don't feel like you're imposing.
<ikonia> gui1: the layout is different, apache2.conf is the config file, along with httpd.conf, the binary is in /usr/sbin - and it's called apache2
<bombel> Red_HamsterX, I will. That's my brother ;) And the Fantastic tanks was made by us :)
<gui1> ikonia: thanks
<bombel> ok, Thanks for your helps
<neww> so making a virtual host now points my localhost to it ? why!!
 * histo loves screen this rocks
<Typos_King> bombel:   it opens[sorta] in PeaZip, it shows a blank content, and when tried to Extract, it prompts me for a password
<Typos_King> sooooo, something is funky on that file
<settecervelli> Ciao a tutti.
<windows7jk> have a good day folks
<Yowshi> anyone here know what exactly i need to know to enable gparted to resize an ntfs partition?
<histo> Yowshi: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Yowshi> 9.10
<Yowshi> the live cd
<Yowshi> i am trying to move from a wubi install to a proper one
<bombel> Typos_King, I dont understand why it would ask for a password. But It will be solved dor sure, soon.
<windows7jk> yowshi ---------->   sudo apt-get ntfsprogs
<histo> Yowshi: it should be able to resize ntfs out of box.
<histo> Yowshi: if not you need to install ntfsprogs
<rob____> \quit
<Yowshi> i hope thats on the cd
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, it IS possible, but make trouble. You shuld install ubuntu from scratch
<Yowshi> i dont have wireless capability in ubuntu
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: thats what i am trying to do
<dragon> bash autocomplete stopped working for me for several commands like scp and ant after upgrading to karmic. Is this a known issue?
<windows7jk> yowshi ----------> best fix for ntfs partition.....convert to ext3/4  lol
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: but i jhave to much data to bnackup on dvd's in the windows partition
<Yowshi> windows7jk: would that not break the partition?
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, ohh ok. Go to system -> administration -> gparted before opening the installer and resize the ntfs partition to your like
<windows7jk> yowshi ----- yah probably....i was j/k
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: tried that it just wont do it
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, leave the space not aloccated and in the installer choose "use the free space"
<gaston_> tongas
<windows7jk> or just boot up with a live disc that has it, move the files over, then convert the partition
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, won't do it? which kind of error throws?
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: it wont let me alter the partition
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: at all maybe i need to run it from the command line all sudo like
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, neves move the start of a partition. Always move the end when resizing
<gaston__> fskhfjksfh
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: i cant move either side of it
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, not necessary, gparted escalates itself
<gaston__> hola favian
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, ubuntu version?
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: 9.10 of course
<plitter> hey, i just uploaded some MB to ubuntu one, and was going to look at it from another computer, but i cant see them there, is there a way to force and update on it? i already tried rebooting my computer:P or is it just that i have to wait?
<windows7jk> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13951
<Principito> Gambass
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: i have deleted a bunch of shit and am now defraging hoping that the compacting of the data will give gparted what it needs
<darolu> Yowshi: have you unmounted your hard drives?
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, that's not necessary
<Yowshi> darolu: of course i did
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, something is mission in gparted
<darolu> Yowshi: have you tried with parted (command line)?
<Yowshi> darolu: not yet
<Yowshi> darolu: i will let this last defrag go through and probably hit it again in the morning
<windows7jk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SystemRescueCD
<windows7jk> boot up with that
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, anyway gparted defrags the part of the disk you are resizing and moves its files to be able to resize the partition..
<Yowshi> Nitsuga: weell neeeext timne i try it i will use the command line
<Nitsuga> Yowshi, ok, good luck
<Dougdoug4> Hello
<darolu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dougdoug4> i'm looking for an opinion
<Dougdoug4> but i just realized i'm not in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dougdoug4> so someone come opinionize me there, please
<yellowroost924> hello
<yellowroost924> how come i "can't  send on channel" in #inkscape? pls help, folks
<Typos_King> hehe
<^sn00per^> solved my problem in flash player no more choppy videos
<Typos_King> yellowroost924:    meaning the channel is on +r or so, is a channel mode in which only 'registered' nicks can send to channel, and sometimes join only too, lame as it may be, but that's the channel ops
<Typos_King> ^sn00per^:   downgraded to older version?
<Trinity33> hi everyone > cant get sound trough ati hdmi i got laptop msi gt725 build in acl 1200 analog and digital and second ati hdmi use karmic at the moment so no sound from ati hdmi i have installed ati catalyst but no sound got latest alsa drivers etc everything i get is sound trough analog acl 1200 and its vey useless the sound is really bad i tried google it etc there is a lot of info about it tried everything and still
<Trinity33>  it doesnt work
<Trinity33>  i dont know what else i can do before i used interpid the sound was useless to but latter i reinstalled alsa driver and it worked perfect cant make it work in 9.10
<Trinity33>  tried latest one lucid the same no sound
<FloodBot4> Trinity33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trinity33>  just analog from acl1200
<^sn00per^> nope just disable video acceleration in flash setting by right clicking on it
<Trinity33> are u talking to me?
<mokhtar> no
<^sn00per^> no
<mokhtar> hello
<Trinity33> so talk to me cant u see i need a help:)?
<Jordan_U> !who | ^sn00per^
<ubottu> ^sn00per^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<^sn00per^> sorry Jordan_U
<^sn00per^> Typos_King,  i didnt have to downgrade just got the latest and disable video hardware accelration in flash player
<Typos_King> hehe, yeah, that's pretty lame on Adobe..... they haven't really greatly improved flash since acquired from Macromedia
#ubuntu 2010-02-25
<Tironn> Its true. No 64 bit is annoying
<Typos_King> they have bloated it, surely, the dl now is about 4mbs, back with Macromedia it was only 700kbs or so, more or less same functionality
<gui1> hi i have installed zend server ce and uninstalled it (because i couldn't get it to work with virtual hosts..), now i have installed the php5-mysql package and when i run : /etc/init.d/apache2 restart i get an error:
<gui1>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                 apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<gui1> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<gui1> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<gui1> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<FloodBot4> gui1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gui1> Unable to open logs
<gui1> [fail]
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, are you using 'sudo' to restart Apache?
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, yes
<^sn00per^> humm i wonder if there is a ati drivers for  ati moblity radeon 16mb ??
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, does 'pidof apache2' display anything?
<gui1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383326/
<gui1> Red_hamsterX, nope
<Testtube> I would use a stop
<Testtube> and then a start
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, give me one moment to look up a command.
<jaysern-w> i'm using ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS hardy. why can't i apt-get python 2.6 ?
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, when i run : netstat -anp | grep '^tcp.*LISTEN', i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/383328/
<Testtube> ./etc/init.d/apache2 stop  then ps aux | grep apache2 make sure its stopped then start it again.
<Typos_King> afaik is -> apache2ctl -k restart
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, ok thanks
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, sudo netstat -nplt | grep 80
<Red_HamsterX> Typos_King, using the initscript does the same thing.
<Typos_King> right
<Soul_Sample_> does anyone know how to import bookmarks from other browsers into midori?
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, let me know if anything claims to be using port 80.
<Typos_King> Soul_Sample_:     Export them first from the other browsers to html or so, and then import them in Midori
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, i ge this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/383329/
<jaysern-w> Anyone? Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS hardy comes with python 2.5. Can I get 2.6 ? What is the recommended way, via apt-get?
<iAmerikan> So I just purged all my flash (ITHINK) in order to install the new adobe beta for 64bit, but it didn't work :\ I coppied the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib and all
<Soul_Sample_> Typos_King: it says malformed document when i try that. from chrome, opera and firefox
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, httpd is using it i think
<Typos_King> soul_sample   how's the js in Midori? if I may ask... do they use at least 1.5? I know they use webkit, so the css/html is fine
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, your problem's solved, then. httpd is -- Yeah, what you just said.
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, but in processes it does not show up
<Soul_Sample_> Typos_King: everything works okay, it's fast, that's why i want to try it out more. but i don't want to export manually all of my bookmarks
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, IIRC, that's what apache1 uses on Debian, so you've somehow installed an Apache 1.3 package.
<plitter> hey, i just uploaded some MB to ubuntu one, and was going to look at it from another computer, but i cant see them there, is there a way to force and update on it? i already tried rebooting my computer:P or is it just that i have to wait?
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, wow am i in big trouble?
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, lol
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, likely not. You just need to find out what shouldn't be there and remove it.
<Typos_King> soul_sample;    well.... you'd need to provide it with a backward compatible format, I'd say Export to html first
<Soul_Sample_> Typos_King: and then?
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, the question is how can I do such a thing
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, would you like to move this to PM, since it's not likely to be a quick fix?
<Typos_King> soul_sample   and then from midori try the Import
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, ok
<Soul_Sample_> Typos_King: i have just said that it doesn't work that way :|
<Typos_King> soul_sample    soooo, what's Midori expecting as file format then?  I mean, I don't run it... but am considering
<histo> iAmerikan: use synaptic and remove the flashplugin-nonfree.  Then you can do a locate flash and see if the .so is anywhere on the drive.
<Soul_Sample_> Typos_King: it expects html, but i guess formatted differently, but i cannot find any documentation on it
<histo> iAmerikan: then install the one from adobe.
<anarki2004> how do I go about checking how much memory a specific process is using?
<iAmerikan> histo: I used aptitude to purge it, and put the so from adobe into /usr/lib
<Slydon> how can i connect to another channel using the dns name
<skrite> can someone tell me how to set my keyboard shortcuts in gnome shell ?
<airtonix> trying to do an update, updater wnats to update some openoffice stuff... keep complaining that openoffice is running... i kill the offending processes by pid but they keep relaunching themselves... howto prevent them from relaunching ?
<histo> iAmerikan: I don't think /usr/lib is the proper place. I believe it needs to go in a mozilla folder
<histo> iAmerikan: let me check mine holdup
<JrodDCx> airtonix:  goto system -> Preferences -> Startup Apps and make sure it's not checked
<Typos_King> soul_sample   http://gvxdev.wordpress.com/2009/12/04/more-xubuntu-goodness-midori/
<ne0futur> hi all, i wanted to install seamonkey on my ubuntu but :
<ne0futur> http://pastebin.com/ARt14yBr
<ne0futur> is thre a mean to have seamonkey without installing all those gnome dependencies ?
<airtonix> JrodDCx, close... but that list wont show auto restart processes saved to a session like the old one does from feisty
<iAmerikan> histo: this is what happens when I try to locate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/383333/
<Typos_King> ne0futur:    doubt it
<JrodDCx> I Blame Popey for that! haha :) , hmmm , is there a dir in your home directory that auto starts apps ?
<blakkheim> JrodDCx: .config/autostart
<JrodDCx> ahhh! thanks
<^sn00per^> do you guys know where i can check to see if linux has ati drivers for certain video cards?
<histo> iAmerikan: libflashplayer.so is the plugin. You can go to about:plugins in firefox to see whats currently installed also
<anarki2004> so perhaps this question is so noobtastic you can't even see it but here i go again: how do I check memory usage of a specific process?
<JrodDCx> airtonix:  as my good friend said, try  .config / autostart in your home dir for open office
<histo> iAmerikan: You also have to sudo updatedb after your files have changed for locate to work properly
<powertool08> anarki2004: You can use "top" in a terminal
<trece8> by chance, does anybody know how to reset the settings in freeciv to the default ones?
<histo> anarki2004: top will show you or ps -aux in terminal
<hiexpo> i am running on a laptop with an atheros 5007 card is there a way to increase the signal strengh of it
<anarki2004> ok, thanks
<powertool08> anarki2004: Also, "ps aux | grep <program name here>" I believe its the 4th column
<crunge> What's the proper way to get a private root CA trusted at the system level by browsers? I have my CA cert installed in /usr/local/ca-certificates and I've run update-ca-certificates. wget recognizes my CA now but not firefox, konqueror, or thunderbird.
<JrodDCx> hiexpo:  I Think by default it's running at max power (i find it batter then windows)
<soreau> ^sn00per^: The open driver supports all radeon cards for 2D/3D from the 7000 to the HD4xxx series. The fglrx driver also supports HD2-4xxx cards
<hiexpo> yes me to but i have a neighbor that is open and it is not quit stong enogh for me to connect inside the houser
<^sn00per^> where can i get them?
<Typos_King> hiexpo:   ever considered a Range Extender?
<KaOSoFt> Hello there. Have you had trouble changing your IP through the network manager? I have to "ifconfig eth0 down" and "up" in order to save the changes.
<hiexpo> i was thinking that
<hiexpo> is there a way to make one ?
<airtonix> JrodDCx, nothing in there about openoffice
<Slydon> Does anyone know a good free program that will let me stream mp3's to other computers
<Typos_King> hiexpo:   http://www.data-alliance.net/-strse-136/500mW-wireless-USB-adapter/Detail.bok
<hiexpo> kool thanks
<Typos_King> hiexpo:  comes with Linux drivers as well
<soreau> ^sn00per^: Here's some more info for the open driver http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<soreau> ^sn00per^: Where can you get what?
<KaOSoFt> So far I've had trouble trying to change my IP, and also trying to change my user password. The GUIs won't save the changes. I have to go to the terminal and do it there.
<KaOSoFt> Ubuntu 9.10 x86_64
<^sn00per^> drivers for ati radeon moblity 16 mb
<Typos_King> Slydon:    isn't there a Shoutcast server for that?
<Slydon> Typos_King: not sure, I have never heard of shoutcast, I will take a look. Thanks!
<crunge> KaOSoFt: I understand that this isn't an answer to your question but I feel that static-DHCP assignment is the best way to deal with IP configuration
<Typos_King> slydon:   just found 'icecast-server' in the repos
<soreau> ^sn00per^: They are already installed and working by deafult for any recent version of ubuntu
<soreau> default*
<^sn00per^> then how come i dont see the driver in xorg.conf?
<Typos_King> slydon:  never heard of shoutcast?    tsk tsk tsk, shoutcast is older than dust, they even have a site for mp3 streaming radio shoutcast.com  you can play in xmms amarok or else
<JrodDCx> I've always had trouble with ATI cards :(
<Slydon> Typos_King: I see, I'll try the repo first then.
<soreau> ^sn00per^: Because recent versions of X do not need a conf file for cards that are supported by open drivers since it is good enough at guessing what options it will need
<soreau> ! who | ^sn00per^
<ubottu> ^sn00per^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<madjoe> Here's an easy question: is mplayer and standard Movie player that comes preinstalled with Ubuntu = same players?
<Slydon> Typos_King: You think icecast 2 will work just as well?
<jrib> madjoe: no
<Jordan_U> madjoe, No, Totem is what is installed by default
<Typos_King> Slydon:   from some guys who run it, I've heard really good reviews
<JrodDCx> madjoe:  NO , the pre installed player is totem it uses Gstremer backend not mplayer
<Typos_King> madjoe:  no
<anarki2004> so, you guys being the experts and everything, where would you suggest i go to read more about using the command terminal? I don't mean ubuntu in general, I just want to know the most common terminal commands and all the triggers and whatnot.
<madjoe> Jordan_U: should I get mplayer instead? is there any special reason for that? I've heard good stuff about mplayer tho...
<Jordan_U> !terminal | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slydon> Typos_King: Icecast 2 or shoutcast?
<crunge> anarki2004: Linux+ cert books are good at telling you what you should be learning
<bastid_raZor> !cli | anarki2004 .. for starters you could look at this site.
<ubottu> anarki2004 .. for starters you could look at this site.: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<crunge> What's the proper way to get a private root CA trusted at the system level by browsers? I have my CA cert installed in /usr/local/ca-certificates and I've run update-ca-certificates. wget recognizes my CA now but not firefox, konqueror, or thunderbird.
<Guest65035> kubuntu-firefox-installer:
<Guest65035>   Depends: kdesudo (>=3.4.2.3) but 3.4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Guest65035> ???
<Typos_King> anarki2004:     I have books on it, chm/pdf/print    the A Practical Guide To Linux Commands, Editors, And Shell Programming (2005)  from Prentice Hall is pretty good IMO, or Beginning Linux Command Line from Apress publications
<JrodDCx> Guest65035:  You dont need that package you can just open the package manager and install the real firefox!
<anarki2004> Typos_King: i will have to check those out
<airtonix> http://pastebin.com/3RZFWh9Y <<< i cant kill openoffice in order to upgrade it... keeps relaunching.
<madjoe> JrodDCx: should I get mplayer instead? is there any special reason for that? I've heard good stuff about mplayer tho...
<Typos_King> airtonix:  keeps relaunching?     xkill not doing it?
<airtonix> Typos_King, vis pastebin.... its not running in gui mode
<JrodDCx> madjoe:  if i where you i would get VLC is wroks with everything unlike Mplayer :(
<Typos_King> airtonix:    I use 'qps' which is a visual process manager, and rather more reliable to kill processes than xkill IMO
<Typos_King> airtonix, is in the repos, and very tiny to install
<madjoe> JrodDCx: ok, thanks dude
<airtonix> Typos_King, ....
<airtonix> Typos_King, why would i use xkill on a background process which has no gui element?
<JrodDCx> madjoe:  NP man
<crunge> Oh, if anyone was curious about my question on making my root CA work, I had done it correctly, just needed to fully restart my clients.
<KaOSoFt> crunge- Also, if I change my password through the Users and Groups module, it will mention my password indeed changed, but it doesn't. Does anything like this happen to you?
<Typos_King> airtonix:  you don't, you'd usualy do a pidof PROCESS; kill IDHERE; but to be fair even that hasn't worked where 'qps' did, for me
<Guest65035> JrodDCx, I have it installed firefox as it came through synaptic update
<Guest65035> what to do now
<crunge> KaOSoFt: I only use the passwd command
<airtonix> Typos_King, i probably didnt mention this but : i cdont have openoffice running...
<Nitsuga> Typos_King, just asking: why to use pidof/kill instead of killall ?
<crunge> cheers, guys
<KaOSoFt> Exactly, but that doesn't hides the fact that such user-friendly option isn't working, hehe.
<JrodDCx> Guest65035:  you have it installed and you want to get rid of the intstaller ? or want to open it ?
<V4mpire> hey guys any ideas why i can only get a max res of 800 x 600 on karmic it shows as the drivers for my graphics card are install of which being openchrome work at 1024 x 768 on older version
<airtonix> Typos_King, notice those pids of the three soffice elements ? i already did  : sudo kill <pid> -9
<Typos_King> Nitsuga:     well, I'd instances when even pidof didn't show me the process, and came out in qps, haven't used killall
<histo> Not sure where to ask this. I'm trying to get system beep to work across ssh with screen. I run irssi on my server and ssh in with my laptop. When my nick is hilighted it won't beep on my laptop.
<sl33py> greets earthlings
<Guest65035> JrodDCx,  The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Guest65035>   libkde4-ruby libkde4-ruby1.8 libsmokekde4-3
<Guest65035> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Guest65035> After this operation, 6,914kB disk space will be freed.
<Guest65035> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<FloodBot4> Guest65035: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> airtonix:    just cuz it may not show in the utility, it maynot mean isn't running,, I've had instances of such, as I just poinnted out, the reason how I know is running, is cuz I can tell by my cpu meter on the tray
<Nitsuga> Typos_King, really? killall nautilus = kills evey process named "nautilus". You can even use wildcards and tab completion
<Jeangleur> hello, i am trying to get my webcam running since 5 hours... no way. is anyone keen to help ;-)
<sl33py> i am of course not pro but have a few questions about my install. does anyone feel inclined to speak?
<Typos_King> Nitsuga:   maybe I'll use it next time :)
<Jeangleur> ?
<JrodDCx> FloodBot4:  he doesnt know how to use that :(
<Principito> what is the diferrence between sudo and su?
<airtonix> Typos_King, i dont think you really understand whats occuring here
<crmangan> sudo temporarily grants root access for one command/session, where su is a root user who can do anything
<Nitsuga> Principito, sudo asks current's user's password, su asks root's password
<Jeangleur> THIS IS A DESPERATE CRY FOR HELP! if you fel like, you can be a little hero today... fixing my webcam ;-)
<sl33py> su is like a ninja and sudo is like karate
<duckwars> what is a simple way to launce programs (or even commands in programs) by pressing key combonations, like alt+f2 launching vlc
<Nitsuga> Jeangleur, a hero!
<Nitsuga> woooo
<crmangan> duckwars, check out gnome-do in the repositories
<JrodDCx> Guest65035:  it seems its trying to uninstall unused libs it should be safe i hope
<Typos_King> heheh
<duckwars> thanks
<Jeangleur> I tried with gspca but just errors.
<Jeangleur> Nitsuga, yes, my hero!
<evan_luck> duckswars, i second gnome-do. really killer application for launching stuff via the keyboard
<sl33py> I have installed windows and ubuntu on a machine and of course windows tripped out and wont load thru grub
<Slydon> Sl33py: Nice analogy
<Nitsuga> Jeangleur, the only problem is that I don't have a webcam. Did you tried to google your webcam's model + ubutnu
<Jeangleur> of course
<sl33py> how can I do away with the windows? should i just delete all the pertaining files?
<Jeangleur> many ideas, no solutions
<sl33py> did you wrap your driver? im new but hey! :)
<lyrae> im not being able to change permission
<detrix> I need help with sane.  I have an Epson RX-580.  On the supported list, it show RX-500.  Can the RX-500 be used???
<JrodDCx> sl33py:  you can delte the windows partition if you want to be rid of steve ballmer for good! be careful
<Typos_King> did it come with drivers?  have you checked the webcam maker's site for any?
<crmangan> Can you post the manufacturer/model of the webcam?
<Nitsuga> Jeangleur, and which webcam do you have?
<adambuntu> finally fixed my wireless issue, my router was the cause...
<Nitsuga> Jeangleur, also pastebin the output of dmesg and lspc, please
<V4mpire> hey guys any ideas why i can only get a max res of 800 x 600 on karmic it shows as the drivers for my graphics card are install of which being openchrome work at 1024 x 768 on older version
<adambuntu> thanks for those that helped me
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, rare graphics card maybe? Which one?
<sl33py> JroDCx I have many important files though. i mount the drives and can read them. if I was to say just delete all the windows files would that be a disatster
<PRISMA> HOLA  ATODOS
<blakkheim> !es | PRISMA
<ubottu> PRISMA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, via vm400
<PRISMA> HELP ME
<Nitsuga> !root | Principito
<ubottu> Principito: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lyrae> how do i change permission on a folder? chmod +x . ?
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, ohh sh**. VIA is the worst enemy of graphics on linux. A shutted down company tht never relased any driver to the linux community.
<Guest65035> JrodDCx, OK I give him to run and remove them, however, why synaptic again appears
<Guest65035> again that what is due
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, yea had trouble sorting it before
<sixofour> Latest Ubuntu and firefox, so I got sound working in firefox for flash [youtube] but now the buttons don't work, for example i can't hit the play/pause button, and also when i visit youtube, firefox can no longer be closed unless i manually kill the process with ksysgaurd, what do?
<Typos_King> !chmod |  lyrae
<evan_luck> lyrae, that will make whatever you
<ubottu> lyrae: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<evan_luck> 're chmodding executable
<evan_luck> sorry, accidentally hit enter
<sl33py> How about anyone point me in a good direction with getting a older nvidia chipset to work. I tried the work arounds so far that I found but still hittin 640 res
<lyrae> this is so frustratingggg
<Typos_King> heeh
<jsec> !nvidia | sl33py
<ubottu> sl33py: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Typos_King> lyrae:    what kind of permissions doyou want to set?
<arleslie> whats the command to unmount a ntfs drive?
<MrD_> quick n00b question: can I make Ubuntu share files (on another machine) with Windows, kind of like how you'd create a Windows network?
<lyrae> Typos_King, http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/13PermissionDenied  tells me to do chmod +x .
<ryan___> Hey... I was trying to put some new music on my iPod 7th gen Classic (160gig). I opened up Rhythmbox and copied the songs over. Everything appeared to work properly, but when I ejected my iPod and tried to play music, everything was gone! I plugged it into a windows pc, opened up iTunes, and it reformatted the thing and is reinstalling their software. What did I do wrong? lol
<sixofour> yes Mrd_
<lyrae> but that doesnt seem to be working
<Typos_King> arleslie:  umount takes only the device as argument
<evan_luck> MrD_, right click on a folder and share it
<MrD_> ballin thanks
<sixofour> MrD_: !samba!
<evan_luck> it will install what you need
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, I think that if you put 	Driver	"vesa" in you xorg.conf you may get gigher resolutions
<sixofour> MrD_: samba!
<sixofour> ugh
<sl33py> I did check but I got someting weird going on. Im sure I can figure it out in time... Thanks!
<sixofour> MrD_: !samba
<uwaysi> Hi.........
<arleslie> Typos_King, thanks
<Typos_King> hehe
<jsec> !hi | uwaysi
<ubottu> uwaysi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sixofour> MrD_:  you get that?
<sixofour> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MrD_> yep lol
<airtonix> this openoffice situation is fairly silly to be honest.
<pepee> anyone knows if the kernel of karmic will be upgraded to v2.6.32?
<sixofour> yeah, its supposed to send you a message, i guess not
<Typos_King> ryan_:   unless corrected here, iPod's are MEANT to work with iTunes exclusively, so
<uwaysi> My install complains about not having kernel sources or seomthing when I try to install the nvidia drivers.
<sixofour> i just set samba up last night
<JrodDCx> pepee:  i can tell you for a fact it wont , they dont do that
<MrD_> im actually trying to repurpose this old laptop I have so I can use it as an external HDD, a backup machine (for word processing/homework) and to play emulators on
<uwaysi> I did install them to usr/src
<Nitsuga> pepee, As I said, all the versions in Ubutnu are frozen
<JrodDCx> untill next release
<MrD_> so, I'm hoping Ubuntu can do all that :-P
<sixofour> laptop has windows or buntu?
<Jeangleur> Nitsuga, dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397775/ and lspc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397776/
<Nitsuga> pepee, until lucid never will not get updated to even minor versions
<lyrae> question. " drwx------ www" that means 'www' is readable, writable, and executable, correct?
<sixofour> ubutnun can, i jsut put it on a laptopn while windows is the desktop
<sixofour> ubuntu
<MrD_> I'm trying to get the old one to run Ubuntu, it's much neater than clearing out XP
<lyrae> apache
<DaZ_> lyrae: for an owner
<lyrae> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ryan___> Typos_King: The software center has lots of programs designed for interfacing with the ipod. It was easy in 9.04, but something was changed in the base of the system in 9.10 which has caused problems... I'm just having trouble figuring out what still works and what doesn't
<nasa> everyday i love love more ubuntu
<lyrae> DaZ_, which owner?
<MrD_> I want that feeling!
<Nitsuga> Jeangleur, it is lspci
<sixofour> MrD_:  ever used linux before/
<Principito> thanks
<sl33py> Me too!
<sixofour> ?
<MrD_> I have in class once, it was some distro with Gnome on it
<DaZ_> lyrae: file owner
<DaZ_> :f
<uwaysi> Ircing from IRCII.. feels like the olden time.
<jsec> uwaysi, did you install build-essential and the linux headers?
<sixofour> you using gnome now or kde?
<histo> test
<MrD_> I have in the past tried to get it on an older computer but had issues with networking
<histo> hrm... This beep thing is killing me
<sl33py> I am new to Linux and I Love it.. Screw Windows they never taught me $hit except how to double click quickly
<MrD_> I'm running Ubuntu live on my other laptop (the one I'm typing with is the main)
<uwaysi> jsec: no
<Nitsuga> unfortunately Jeangleur i'm hungy, and the !helpersnack s aren't enough. I'll go for something to dinner
<Typos_King> uwaysi:   I'm guessing it might be asking for some files from -> build-essential and linux-headers-generic <-   those are in the repos and you  can just -> sudo apt-get install build-essential  linux-headers-generic
<JrodDCx> histo:  just rip out the intenel speaker!
<sixofour> i think you might have to install ubuntu, not sure
<JrodDCx> histo:  hahah :)
<histo> JrodDCx: No i'm trying to get beep over ssh and screen
<sixofour> otherwise you have to setup samba every time you start the pc
<MrD_> I just need to get the wireless adapter working before I install it
<jsec> uwaysi, what do you need the source for again?
<Typos_King> uwaysi:  some installs need certain files from there for their compiling
<sixofour> it should automaticlly work
<MJ94> !linux MJ94
<MrD_> it's a Broadcom 802.11g, I was told to use lspci and paste what I have
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, xorg.conf cannot be found on the system
<MrD_> it wasnt detecting networkds
<sixofour> oh
<MJ94> !linux | MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94, please see my private message
<MJ94> :P
<Principito> !helpersnack > Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga, please see my private message
<MrD_> I was also told Broadcom doesn't play nice with Ubuntu
<ubuntunewb> hello
<Nitsuga> !helpersnack > Principito
<ubottu> Principito, please see my private message
<MrD_> so before I screw myself over without an XP disk to fall back on, I want to make sure I can get it working
<sixofour> ubuntu has always worked with my networking astuff no problem
<iAmerikan> Jockey-gtk says the Broadcom STA wireless driver is installed, but not in use, how do I use it?
<Typos_King> mrD_   no true... is it a wireless?   are you on 9.1?
<sl33py> broadcom doesnt play nice with ubuntu
<MrD_> yes and yes
<Principito>  !helpersnack > Principito
<MrD_> I also tried manually adding the networks
<sixofour> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sl33py> use a different wireless adapter
<MrD_> its built into the laptop
<iAmerikan> I just installed ubuntu on my girlfriends computer, and it used to work
<iAmerikan> until it restarted :|
<ubuntunewb> I am very new to ubuntu.
<ubuntunewb> I am trying to install it to my laptop
<sixofour> welcome ubuntunewb
<sl33py> Mr D you have to make your own driver for broadcom
<JrodDCx> my broadcom works well with freedom hating drivers! actully :(
<Dougdoug4> iAmerikan: did you actually install it? or just use the LiveCD?
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, see my private message
<MrD_> bah!
<iAmerikan> Dougdoug4: installed.
<ubuntunewb> I get this error input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<Dougdoug4> iAmerikan: did you remove the disk before restarting?
<ubuntunewb> hello sixofour
<iAmerikan> Dougdoug4: that might have been the problem..
<Typos_King> MrD_:   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg881044.html     <---- make sure you run those .o lines with b43-fwcutter, when done, reboot
<ubuntunewb> what does this error mean?
<iAmerikan> Dougdoug4: would that cause any problems?
<sixofour> is t5he hardrive alive?
<MrD_> I can't even find the command line in the netbook remix -_-'
<eaglephoenix30> can someone help me with my cam problem i got Bus 002 Device 002: ID 054c:0147 Sony Corp. Visual Communication Camera (PCGA-UVC11)
<MrD_> spoke too soon*
<Dougdoug4> iAmerikan: All it would do is boot into the LIVECD, isntead of your installed Ubuntu
<sixofour> MrD_: you can't find the terminal?
<eaglephoenix30> i can't get it to work
<jsec> !webcam | eaglephoenix30
<ubuntunewb> Can anyone tell me what this error means : error input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<ubottu> eaglephoenix30: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Typos_King> MrD_:   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg881044.html     <---- make sure you run those .o lines with b43-fwcutter, when done, reboot
<iAmerikan> Dougdoug4: I'm not that new to ubuntu, and I knew to boot from the hard drive.
<MrD_> would it matter? it's not booting from hard drive its the live CD
<iAmerikan> I have it sitting next to me
<Dougdoug4> iAmerikan: Well, give me some specific errors
<Typos_King> MrD_     9.1 has the drivers already, what they don't include is the firmware, due to license issues, so I read
<Dougdoug4> What do you get when you restart?
<ubuntunewb> :(
<Trinity33> hi i want to ask is there some way to make sound ati hdmi work in ubuntu 9.10?
<Typos_King> ubuntunewb:    it can't read from the /dev/sda disk
<iAmerikan> Dougdoug4: nothing. wireless doesn't show up in the panel, so I check Jockey-gtk, and it says it's installed but not in use
<sixofour> MrD_: you can't make permanate changes using a livecd
<MrD_> I didnt think so
<Tex_D> hello all, ther's a way to pass from Ubuntu to Xubuntu without losing personal data?
<sixofour> id say install it, you won't be stuck
<MrD_> I also can't download the firmware without the Internet :-P
<sixofour> network cards are not a grey area
<MrD_> well, I'm also now thinking that I'd like to run apps from this machine off the other (like Limewire) so im not too sure
<iAmerikan> it WAS working, but had a bad reboot
<sl33py> can everyone tell me what there passwords are so i can make a library of common pw'z
<Typos_King> Tex_D:   I don't see why not, Xubuntu is just Ubuntu using xfce4 as its window manager
<Tex_D> Typos_k, how to?
<MrD_> @sl33py your_mom and penis
<JrodDCx> MrD_:  you can plug in via Ethenet !
<sixofour> i don't know anything about runningsn apps on one machine from another
<MrD_> then I lose connection here :-P
<Pici> @ohmy | MrD_
<Pici> !ohmy | MrD_
<ubottu> MrD_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<MrD_> my bad
<Typos_King> Tex_D:    xfce  will be in the repos, of course, it'd a larger than usual package
<powertool08> Tex_D: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JrodDCx> !language MrD_
<sixofour> MrD_:  have you tried kubuntu?
<ubuntunewb> typos_king what is the /dev/sda? is that the hdd? or the cd drive/cd that where i have ubuntu?
<MrD_> yipes the guy is asking for passwords and I thought it was a good thing to tell a troll!
<MrD_> I havent actually
<sixofour> MrD_:  try a kubuntun livecd and see if the networking works
<Typos_King> ubuntunewb:   is the HD
<Tex_D> thanks
<jsec> Typos_King, could also maybe be entire HD partitioned as sdb? I've seen it happen before.
<ubuntunewb> typos_king ok... does that mean that hd is broken?
<sixofour> kubuntu is i believe the most common setu[p for new people anyways
<Typos_King> jsec:   yes
<MrD_> this sounds kinda rude, but is there any good skins for KDE/Gnome?
<JrodDCx> I'd say linux mint is
<Typos_King> ubuntunewb:   too early to tell, when do you get the error?
<sixofour> lol
<powertool08> Tex_D: Sorry, I meant xubuntu-desktop if you want xfce
<jsec> MrD_, gnome-look.org kde-look.org
<sixofour> kde/gnome are two different worlds man
<Tex_D> no problem i got it
<Trinity33> hi i want to ask is there some way to make sound ati hdmi work in ubuntu 9.10?
<MrD_> the ones I'm finding are awful, and did anyone ever make that nice one that was in the mock-ups?
<Rod7643> DanDare hello
<MrD_> yeah, I know, but doesnt one flavor run Gnome and the other KDE?
<JrodDCx> heres a good skin for gnome just for you :) http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/iRaveH20+2+%28Gnome%2C+GUI++Theme+%29?content=119775
<sixofour> did you "find new x" MrD_?
<MrD_> I may install based on which one has a nicer skin :-P
<jsec> Trinity33, aftermarket sound card + linux = good luck... >_<
<Pici> Trinity33: Sure, mine is working fine right now.
<Typos_King> different worlds?   they're just 2 desktop managers with window managers, nothing else
<sixofour> for themes, colors, wallpapers etc in kde, there is a find/get new button
<Pici> Trinity33: What ATI Card do you have?
<sixofour> it connects to a data base
<sixofour> lets you search
<MrD_> I'll have to play with it once I get off here
<sixofour> also
<rocketeerbkw> I'm trying to install a public key for a user to login to my server. It has BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY and I'm not sure if this goes in .ssh/authorized_keys or .ssh2/authorization
<sixofour> google compiz-fusion
<sixofour> if you like desktop candy
<sixofour> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<uwaysi> Is there a package for generic drivers?
<sixofour> !compiz-fusion
<ubuntunewb> typos_king i get the error when it is installing ubuntu.
<uwaysi> graphics driver..
<uwaysi> Like some time ago, there was "vesa drivers" that worked on all cards.. What is todays equivalent.
<powertool08> rocketeerbkw: .ssh/authorized_keys, at least thats how mine is setup.
<soreau> sixofour: It's just compiz now, the fusion haas been dropped from the official name
<sixofour> Typos_King: should ubuntunewb do fsck? to see if his hd is not borked?
<jsec> MrD_, just so you can see what it's like... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4wB3GUemVw
<lyrae> how do i completely remove apache2 and its dependecies so i can install it fresh
<ubuntunewb> sixofour how do i fsck?
<Typos_King> sixofour:   not a bad idea, that'd rule out anything else :|
<rocketeerbkw> powertool08: thx, should I reformat it so it's all on one line? The key I generated doesn't look anything like that
<ool> im trying to load a 8.10 live  cd in a old xp laptop but its not having any of it. plenty of ram and cpu .. it hangs any ideas?
<hunters44> is anyone playing with the gnome beta?
<MrD_> http://www.tux-planet.fr/public/images/screenshots/gnome-mockup/ubuntu-mockup-3.png something like this, but there was more transparency
<sixofour> um, ask Typos_King how to fsck, dunno how to do it from an install menu lol
<xangua> ool: use xubuntu or lubuntu
<Typos_King> ubuntunewb:  it means it couldn't read, on an install I'd think it couldn't write to it for whatever reason, boot with the live-cd and run ->  sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda
<MrD_> if theres one thing I love about Windows 7 is that its so sexy
<uwaysi> :P
<powertool08> rocketeerbkw: Its up to you, it might work. I think whitespace is ignored but returns might trip it up.
<MrD_> but I do feel that as a computer scientist I should be messing with Linux
<Typos_King> uwaysi:  generics for?
<mondragon> Anybody know how to convert the ISO to a USB stick on MacOS X?
<uwaysi> Typos: graphics card.
<Typos_King> uwaysi:    there are, yes
<ubuntunewb> typos_king thanks. i will try that now
<ool> <xangua> you think that will help?
<anom01y> DasEi, you there ?
<JrodDCx> mondragon:  you can use unetbootin!
<Typos_King> uwaysi:  you can always check the videocard maker's site, they issue generics too
<seanbrystone> is there like a disk utility to fix bad sectors, or time for a new hdd (already!?)
<xangua> ool: they need less resourses
<mondragon> JrodDCx: yeah, if only that ran on OS X
<xangua> ool: lubuntu is still beta i think
<Typos_King> seanbrystone: boot with the live-cd and run ->  sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda
<joeblob> 9.10 gave me the option to add one of two Broadcom wireless adapter drivers... apparently I chose the wrong one because it isn't finding my network... how do I change the driver?
<sixofour> MrD_: as a computer scientist linux should be the focus :P
<hunters44> what is lubuntu?
<JrodDCx> mondragon:  i think they have a Usb .img of ubuntu!
<lyrae> how do i see which group/user is running apache2 process?
<JrodDCx> on the servers
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:    /dev/sda meaning the device....wahtever it's for you...hda.. else :)
<seanbrystone> Typos_King, ok ty
<MrD_> nah we use Unix servers
<MrD_> although I love Linux servers myself
<MrD_> at least for web work
<sixofour> linux has always been the standard for web hasn't it?
<Typos_King> joeblob:   9.1 has the drivers already, what they don't include is the firmware, due to license issues, so I read
<MrD_> as it should be
<Typos_King> joeblob: ->  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg881044.html     <---- make sure you run those .o lines with b43-fwcutter, when done, reboot
<MrD_> Windows server sucks!
<MrD_> but Windows 7 is pretty good I have to admit
<MrD_> I'm also a graphic designer and I loath OSX so it says something...right?
<Typos_King> hehe
<sixofour> well, opensource can't compete with photoshop yet lol
<Typos_King> MrD__  many graphic designers will surely digress with  you :P
<mondragon> JrodDCx: turns out you can use hdiutil to convert .iso to .img
<MrD_> oh they do
<MrD_> and I crash Illustrator and them and tell them to go away
<joeblob> where do I go to change the driver used for the wireless adapter in 9.10?  System >> Preferences >> Network Connections doesn't have anywhere to change it.
<sixofour> but mac is jsut..eh
<Tex_D> Tex_D has Join(t)ed  the chat
<Jeangleur> i need webcam help
<Jeangleur> anyone keen
<sixofour> MrD_:  have you ttried inksxcape?
<Jeangleur> ?
<histo> I enable pcspkr module and using gnome-terminal beep sounds different than it does when typing beep in tty?
<MrD_> or show them how stupid Safari is. I mean, when does the + mean open the window to 960x800?
<Tex_D> Janeng
<sixofour> inkscape
<MrD_> nope
<seanbrystone> Typos_King, i run sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda with the drive unmounted right?
<ool> <xangua> ok thanks! i managed to load DSL ok but thats taking things to extremes 50m lol, having said that was a fun os..
<histo> I enable pcspkr module and using gnome-terminal beep sounds different than it does when typing beep in tty. Why is that?
<Typos_King> MrD_:   if there's one thing macOSX is better than many for is graphics, I was just poking/installing macOSX today on a macpro
<sixofour> inkscape is OSes answer to illistraitor
<neezer> can I boot from an external esata drive?? I'm thinking about getting a SSD for my laptop, but I'd like to keep my internal drive for storage.
<Tex_D> Janeng, i can hel with skype web cam
<JrodDCx> mondragon:  good to know!  , i dont have i mac but now i know what to tell macies lol :)
<joeblob> Inkscape can't be used for prepressing large print jobs of say... a 500 page novel or 200 page newspaper
<Tex_D> help
<powertool08> MrD_: quick OT ?, Are the ms installer and sql server on the server 2008 install or dvd in any form or must it be downloaded?
<joeblob> well... it could be used... but it would suck
<MrD_> I could get roughly the same performance out of a PC though
<Jeangleur> i try to get the logitec e2500 running
<mondragon> JrodDCx: and in theory you can then just dd the img into your usb stick, although I have to finish downloading my iso to test that.. :-)
<Jeangleur> no way!
<joeblob> anyway... does anyone know how I can change my network adapter driver?
<Jeangleur> gspca
<MrD_> I dunno, but they are rolling out free betas on 2010 stuff
<Tex_D> Janguler, with skype?
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:  yes    sudo e2fsck -c   DEVICEHERE;   does a disk check and then runs badblocks, which checks for clusters and sectors physical state inthe drive
<user442> i don't think you dd .iso files though
<JrodDCx> oh yeah i forgot about that one Mac is BSD!
<Jeangleur> symlink jep
<powertool08> MrD_: Links please?
<sixofour> and gimp is..eh, its not paintshop yet [paintshop > photoshop]
<ubuntunewb> typos_king where exactly do i type the command you gave me?
<MrD_> and by performance against a Mac I think I should mention its performance by dollar, not by specs
<Jeangleur> Tex_D, jep
<xangua> joeblob: scribus¿¿ (19:13:33) joeblob: Inkscape can't be used for prepressing large print jobs of say... a 500 page novel or 200 page newspaper
<MrD_> powertool08: I don't think the beta is out yet
<Typos_King> ubuntunewb:    sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda
<seanbrystone> Typos_King, will that fix the bad sectors or just move them to a closed off are of the hdd kinda like spinrite does?
<powertool08> MrD_: ok
<MrD_> but Office 2010 beta is out
<Typos_King> joeblob:  did you read my lines onthe 9.1 drivers? I guess no
<MrD_> for a month or so left I think
<sixofour> office lol
<powertool08> meh
<MrD_> Visio is pretty nice
<dook> can anybody advise me re: getting my internal (not usb) sdcardreader working?
<MrD_> considering last semester I was using Java-based crapware
<sixofour> office 1998 and office 2010..not much difference right?
<MrD_> 2010 is like 2007 with a better interface
<MrD_> its way more intuitive
<ubuntunewb> typos_king im sorry i am very new to this. i don;t know where to do that. do i go in to ''try ubuntu without any change to your computer?
<JrodDCx> MrD_:  Just so you know the IRC Cops are gonna get you for off topic ness!
<paradoxuncreated> startx :)
<MrD_> I'm actually proud of MS lately
<MrD_> I'm getting out now anyway
<MrD_> its Taco Bell time!
<blakkheim> JrodDCx: IRC OPs, not irc cops
<MrD_> thanks for all the help
<FloodBot4> MrD_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sixofour> JrodDCx: atleast this isn't #debian
<JrodDCx> MrD_:  Run Mr dr run! before they get you!
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:   there's no fixing for bad sectors/clusters, just 'marking' so the OS doesn't use them, but most if not all HDs these days use S.M.A.R.T which does  that automatically when one goes bad
<joeblob> Typos_King: I see... I'm not sure that will do the trick for me since I'm just "trying" ubuntu... I'm trying to recover data on a screwed up Windows install
<Typos_King> joeblob:   it has for me, sooo, and I use a broadcom card, as well as other
<joeblob> actually... it appears to have "activated" Broadcom STA and it's "seeing" my adapter now...
<sixofour> Latest Ubuntu and firefox, so I got sound working in firefox for flash [youtube] but now the buttons don't work, for example i can't hit the play/pause button, and also when i visit youtube, firefox can no longer be closed unless i manually kill the process with ksysgaurd, what do?
<joeblob> so hopefully this works
<joeblob> I appreciate the info Typos_King
<jimi_> Can someone recommend dj turntable software
<seanbrystone> Typos_King, oh ok, im not sure if this drive has SMART or not, it's a usb external 300 Gig hdd thats about 2 years old with very little use, so i was shocked to see it had bad ssectors already :((((
<JrodDCx> IR OPs are scary :(
<Typos_King> jimi:    http://techcityinc.com/2009/04/14/10-best-audio-editors-for-linux/
<user442> jimi_ : software that works with actual time encoded turntables?
<V4mpire> guys any ideas on sorting xorg to work with my graphics card using openchrome ?
<lifesengine> Question:  If I have ubuntu currently installed unpartitioned (my whole HD is dedicated to it), is it possible to install a copy of windows as well and divide it without wiping everything i have here?
<Typos_King> jimi:   some would go with Jokoshoer I'd think
<jimi_> user442, software that _is_ turntables :)
<sixofour> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joeblob> hmmm... i was "trying" ubuntu 9.10 on my lenovo and it just decided to go to sleep in the middle of what i was doing
<sixofour> what is trhe irc channwel for the multimediqa distro of ubuntu?
<jimi_> user442, chop-and-screw style
<jimi_> Typos_King, checking it out now, thanks
<MJ94> !wine | MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94, please see my private message
<dook> dmesg shows [37280.898538] mmc0: Unexpected interrupt 0x02000000. when I put an SDcard in my internal cardreader.  Any ideas?
<user442> jimi: the only DJ software that I know for ubuntu is Mixxx
<histo> Why does pc speaker beep sound different in gnome than in tty?
<Maletor> Does anyone know MIPS code here?
<Typos_King> Jokoshers does mixes too
<Typos_King> and there are a couple others
<V4mpire> anyone got any ideas on this ?
<V4mpire> ** (gdm-binary:3331): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<Typos_King> V4mpire:    and that happens when?
<V4mpire> trying to restart gdm
<lifesengine> anyone?  is it possible to partition my drive and install windows?  my whole hd currently is dedicated to ubuntu
<blakkheim> lifesengine: why would you do that
<V4mpire> trying settings in xorg.conf to try get a higher res with my graphics card
<jimi_> Typos_King, It doesn't seem to have virtual turn tables.
<HoudiniMan> lifesengine, you should be able to shrink the partition using the disk utility
<jrib> lifesengine: have backups, boot live cd, resize ubuntu partition using gparted, install windows to free space, reinstall grub
<Typos_King> v4mpire:  are you on 9.1?
<crmangan> Sure lifesengine: you can run gparted (or the LIVEcd) to repartition. Then run windows and install to the newly created partition
<MJ94> !mint | MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94, please see my private message
<V4mpire> Typos_King, yes
<MJ94> There's help for everything...
<lifesengine> thanks guys, can anyone give me a step by step?  I'm brand new to this
<lifesengine> can i get gparted from synaptic?
<jrib> lifesengine: gparted is on the livecd
<HoudiniMan> lifesengine, if you know what a partition is, you're qualified. give it a shot and ask us when you get stuck
<Typos_King> jimi..... well....they list a few others, or as user442 said, maybe Mixxx
<Typos_King> v4mpire   iirc, 9.1 doesn't put a xorg.conf by default....
<V4mpire> Typos_King, yes i created 1
<lifesengine> thanks jrib and houdini man
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I'm having problems getting Java to work in FF 3.5.8 under Ubuntu 9.10. Was working under 9.04, now doesn't. I try to follow this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page#Java_plugin_not_showing_up_.28on_Ubuntu_Karmic.29 ...
<lifesengine> is it appropriate to ask troubleshooting questions for a particular software in here?
<DavidJHeinrich> ... but I get the following error: "sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed       E: Broken packages"
<lifesengine> i cant start rednotebook, and i cant remove it either
<lifesengine> i just get errors, the whole thing has screwed up my computer
<jsec> lifesengine, sudo apt-get remove rednotebook?
<lifesengine> jsec: i get an error
<jsec> lifesengine, what's the error?
<Andy80> hi, anyone of you uses development version of Gwibber?
<Typos_King> V4mpire:.... I don't see any resolution on mine :|... can't say
<lifesengine> jsec: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/82PWYMXS
<crmangan> means you have synaptic or another package installer running
<drizzt_> how can I install a package without dependencies?
<JrodDCx> does anyoe know what the "NEW" ubuntu light theme look s  like ?
<Craig_Dem> JrodDCx: Check the wiki.
<JrodDCx> drizzt_:  you cant it wont work correctly :(
<JrodDCx> Url ?
<Craig_Dem> The proposed artwork.
<Typos_King> DavidJHeinrich:    meaning the 'older' package you  are trying to install requires an older java version than wht you have, for whatever reason.... and no, I don't think you can force it
<Craig_Dem> Wiki.ubuntu.com
<Craig_Dem> I think
<Danielpk> Hey guys, how i can integrate samba with Windows Domain ?
<lifesengine> this is more accurate
<JrodDCx> thanks dude
<Craig_Dem> I'll replace the theme right away with shiki-colors anyway :)
<lifesengine> crmangan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QCUWX8b9
<jsec> lifesengine, a package manager is already open. either an update manager, synaptic window, or a terminal running updates
<Roasted> Hey guys. Is there a pulse audio mixer in Ubuntu? I remember one in Fedora...
<lilsnoop> Anyone try ubuntu on mobile with arm processor?
<trollboy> Roasted, yup
<lifesengine> jsec: check out the new pastebin
<cst> i have a question about ubuntu...can anyone help?
<Roasted> trollboy, how do I get to it? I dont have sound in a wine app and I want to make sure that isnt effecting it
<Typos_King> roasted:   http://techcityinc.com/2009/04/14/10-best-audio-editors-for-linux/   maybe?
<lifesengine> i've tried re-installing, doesn't work either
<drizzt_> it's not an answer
<trism> Andy80: what's the problem?
<trollboy> Roasted, its installed by default
<trollboy> Google ubuntu pulse audio for stuff on how to get at it
<Roasted> trollboy, how do I get to the pulse audio mixer panel, is what Im asking
<cst> can i get some help with a problem im having?
<JrodDCx> right click on the sound icon and select preferences
<jsec> !ask | cst
<ubottu> cst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeblob> will ubuntu allow me to run gparted during installation?
<kostkon> Roasted, do you mean the "pulseaudio device chooser" utility (package "padevchooser") ?
<adalal> joeblob: yes
<crmangan> joeblob: yes it will. it's a necessary step
<joeblob> kool
<Typos_King> drizzt:    is it a .deb I assume?
<cst> how do i log onto a windows server? like our school has a windows based server that we hold all our software and stuff and i cant connect through ubuntu
<cst> help?
<Dimitar> Man, something broke my X-server pretty badly. I get a black screen with a spinning "loading" icon, which afaik is X running in vesa mode. I tried installing both the official nVidia drivers and the proprietary ones in the repository, Neither has worked. Now I'm running an apt-get upgrade to see if that fixes anything.
<adalal> anyone here know how to get a samba shared printer with user authentication to be used on a windows client?
<Roasted> kostkon, Im not sure. I just remember seeing a control panel of pulse audio devices in fedora, and you could control volume on each app there. Im trying to do the same in ubuntu, since a wine app Im using has no sound yet it should be fine. Just trying to make sure its not effecting it.
<adambuntu_> cst, are you using remote desktop?
<Dimitar> If it doesn't, I might just go ahead and reinstall.
<lifesengine> HoudiniMan: I'm not sure what to do in Gparted, i see 3 drives, 2 of them are 3.08GB a piece
<lifesengine> HoudiniMan: i can distinguish my main one obviously
<Typos_King> cst:    how do you login from win32 to it?   what kind of logins do they provide?  telnet, ssh, ftp?
<cst> no we are not
<crmangan> lifesengine: You'll want to resize your main partition to make it smaller, thus freeing up space for your new partition
<jrib> lifesengine: did you do my first step yet?  ensure you have backups
<cst> i am not sure i am new to the it world
<lifesengine> jrib: nothing too crucial saved here
<Andy80> trism: Gwibber runs fine, but.... why there isn't anymore an icon in the tray bar?
<cst> all i know is in windows we would map the network drive and enter a username and password and it would open
<adambuntu_> cst, are you just going to a website and logging in thru that?
<cst> how can i do the same in ubuntu?
<kostkon> Roasted, yeap, that's pavucontrol. you can install padevchooser and then easily access pavucontrol by left clicking on padevchooser's icon in the tray.
<Typos_King> cst:   so, how can we help you,if you may not understand the answer you may give you?
<kostkon> Roasted, did you check wine's sound prefs btw?
<adalal> anyone here familiar with samba?
<JrodDCx> !hi | Greenwidth
<ubottu> Greenwidth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cst> when we were in windows xp we would map the network drive and it would open. how can i do the same in ubuntu?
<coldpizza72i> hey is it possible to dump the ram as an image with the dd command or something
<drizzt_> cst, what happens when you entering smb://<your server address here> ?
<lifesengine> crmangan: so create a new partition table?
<Roasted> kostkon, no, I did not. To be honest I havent used wine in about 4 years. My buddy just imed me, said he installed something in wine just fine, so I did too. we're on different hardware, but his sound works, mine doenst. I figured by default sound preferences would be okay. How do I check?
<drizzt_> cst, you can do something similar by going 'Places'->'Connect to server'
<drizzt_> how can I install a package without dependencies?
<Andy80> trism: any idea?
<cst> the server is already int he network place, but when i click on it it says there are 0 itme
<cst> s
<cst> but when on windows it shows all the contents
<kostkon> Roasted, just give "winecfg" in a terminal or alternatively you shoudl be able to access it from wine's submenu in your applications menu.
<Acony> what is the name of application in ubuntu which is used to install .deb packages :D
<Acony> ?
<Typos_King> acony:    dpkg -i DEBPACKAGE
<Craig_Dem> Gdebi I think.
<Andy80> does anyone have any idea about development version of Gwibber not showing the icon in the status bar?
<Typos_King> welll.... Gdebi is a dpkg frontend, yes
<cbx> Hey, I've been able to boot into the ubuntu installer, but I want to install from this ISO / ISO extract available on the local network server. can I do that?
<Acony> Typos_King, I don't need console I am not on ubuntu so I am asking for gui app
<Acony> I am on debian :D
<Acony> ok, thanks
<adalal> anyone here good at a samba setup?
<Typos_King> hehe
<histo> is there a way to install additional packages prior to rebooting the alternate installer?
<lifesengine> i have to unmount my partition to resize it right?
<Typos_King> histo:  wha?
<tol> what is the command line to view memory info
<Typos_King> tol:    free
<histo> Typos_King: I want to install aditional packages prior to rebooting because I need them for networking to work after reboot.
<isp> Hi
<tol> mk Typos_King ty
<Dimitar> !ask So X doesn't seem to be starting correctly and I have no idea why this is. I did an update last night, but it wasn't a kernel update. Ever since then, I get a black screen with a loading cursor in it. I've tried installing both the official nVidia drivers and the ones in the the repository, but the issue persists. Should I just reinstall?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isp> can i install chilli hotspot in ubuntu ?
<git__> anyone here use ubuntu server?
<Dimitar> Haha, my bad. >_>
<Typos_King> histo:     just do it using Gdebi GUI or using dpkg then
<isp> for student login after suffing internet
<histo> Typos_King: its ogoig to be a command line install and network wont' work without it.
<git__> is there a ubuntu kvm image ?
<histo> Typos_King: I need to install wicd or something so my wifi will work after reboot
<histo> Typos_King: and xorg
<lifesengine> i need help with gparted
<isp> can i install chilli hotspot in ubuntu ?
<isp> for student login after suffing internet
<Typos_King> histo:    I don't think you need wicd for the wireless to work...I don't have it, wicd is just a network manager frontend afaik
<histo> Typos_King: its wpa2 with a password. Won't work with iwconfig
<seanbrystone> does Ubuntu list NTFS mounted drives as having bad sectors?
<histo> seanbrystone: no
<sixofour> how do i remove pulseaudio and use oss?
<drizzt_> cst, it may be an unfixed bug in gvfs, so you may try to use Windows in virtual machine to connect
<sixofour> !oss
<cst> i need to run the file dotnetfx3setup.exe on ubuntu. help?
<sixofour> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Typos_King> histo:   .... ok... well. you can just dl wicd .deb file and do the install manually
<sixofour> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound daemon. It is deprecated, use !pulseaudio instead.
<seanbrystone> histo, ok cause i ran sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sdc and it gave me superblock invalid bad magic number
<drizzt_> cst, I doubt you can do this yet
<histo> seanbrystone: you're trying to check an ntfs drive in linux?
<cst> drizzt, why is that? i opened the server and the folder i need but the files wnt open
<cst> not even with wine
<seanbrystone> yeah im in ubuntu live cd running that command on my external hdd, cause Ubuntu reported it had bad sectors
<seanbrystone> but yet it works great
<histo> seanbrystone: you need to install ntfsprogs
<seanbrystone> on live cd?
<seanbrystone> o.O
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:   bad sectors are not OS dependant, are just media physical issues, independent of the filesystem
<histo> seanbrystone: sudo ntfsfix /dev/hda1 or whatever your partition is
<seanbrystone> k
<histo> seanbrystone: /dev/sdc  is not a parition but a drive you need a numbe rin there at the end
<gobz122> just installed ubuntu, need help connecting to internet using wireless usb
<jsec> !wifi | gobz122
<ubottu> gobz122: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> gobz122: use network-manager up by the clock
<Typos_King> gobz122:    what ... wireless chipset do you have?  check in 'lspci'
<seanbrystone> histo, sudo fdisk -l reports it as /dev/sdc  no numbers
<histo> gobz122: if its not connecting then you may need firmware. System > Admin > hardware drivers
<seanbrystone> oh wait nvm
<Typos_King> ohhh hehe, ok,use the network manager :)
<histo> seanbrystone: yeah thats not right.
<gobz122> linksys by cisco G usb adapter wusb54gc
<seanbrystone> histo, ok that command went ok, but the e2fsck still giving same error
<V4mpire> right anyone else got anymore ideas on openchrome/via vm400 and getting a higher res than 1024 x 768 ?
<histo> seanbrystone: you need to use ntfsfix to check ntfs as far as I knew
<histo> seanbrystone: not e2fsck
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:    that means something is up withh the HD
<seanbrystone> :(
<trism> Andy80: looking through the code, it appears that they removed it, which is why it isn't showing up...they seem to really want us to use the indicator applet
<histo> seanbrystone: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda#
<sixofour> how do i remove pulseaudio and use oss?
<seanbrystone> k
<histo> seanbrystone: you have to fix the /dev/sda# with your partition
<Andy80> trism: the indicator applet isn't able to show Gwibber! At least in Ubuntu 9.10
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:   just recently had a hd going south on me..... lots of errors on e2fsck, ran smart monitor tools, reported the HD was rather bad and possibly developing more bad sectors,had to get a new one
<histo> !oss | sixofour
<sixofour> there is non !oss
<sixofour> no
 * Typos_King dashes
<histo> !sound | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<histo> sixofour: its int he first link switching to oss
 * sixofour is trying to get rid of alsa
<sixofour> ijok
<V4mpire> ok this is rather annoying anyone got ideas to getting openchrome to work correctly and let me use the res i would like which is 1024 x 768 ?
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, it seems that the "vesa" trick didn't worked
<drizzt_> how can I install a package without dependencies?
<Yeik> How come if i leave the updates window open for more than 8 hours without checking it, i can never succesfully click update?
<Yeik> drizzt_:  you can't install a package without dependancies
<Yeik> drizzt_:  thats like buying a car without the seats, or the engine.
<drizzt_> Yeik, of course I can, but I'm tired of editing status file each time and look for simpler way
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, no i tryed doing it from source which i did last time i had this problem didn't seem to work think i'm going to put the other hdd back in a minute and check the xorg.conf if no help then will leave it for tonite
<Yeik> drizzt_:  if you say so.
<macman_> anyone use Streamdvd and  streamanalyse for ripping dvd's ?
<histo> !anyone | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macman_> ...
<macman_> histo i don't have a next question
<macman_> the question was does anyone use Streamdvd and  streamanalyse for ripping dvd's
<histo> aparently not
<drizzt_> i'm tired of your sectant bullshit, can you just answer a question?
<git__> answer to the first question is dependent on the next question
<blakkheim> !attitude | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<git__> histo, not right now ... may tonight or tomorrow morning, right?
<rufuscure> I don't I use k3b - macman
<rufuscure> oh thought you said burning.. I use mplayer for streaming
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<histo> drizzt_: What are you trying to do exactly?
<drizzt_> i need to install a package without its dependencies
<histo> drizzt_: You can't. You can't even build it from source without its dependencies
<Yeik> histo:  i told him he can't already, he didn't believe me.
<histo> drizzt_: is there a problem with a dependency?
<drizzt_> i don't want to build it, i need to install its binaries
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: the deps are needed to make it run but you COULD tell apt-get to only download the deb then force install it. I don't advise you do this though
<drizzt_> yes the idiot maintainer included optional thing s as dependencies
<crusty121> hi all......im new to this
<poseidon> I have an cannon pixima ip1700.  When I plugged it in I installed the driver that ubuntu suggested, however, nothing seems to be printing.  (not even blanks)
<histo> drizzt_: whats the package?
<ActionParsnip> Poseidon: check http://openprinting.org for compatibility
<EvilPsaltis> has anyone used i-doser?
<Yeik> drizzt_ The only way you can install a package without installing other packages, is if it includes all its dependancies with it. That is the way windows works as well.
<ActionParsnip> Poseidon: you may need a later version of something. Canon printer support is patchy at best in linux
<poseidon> ActionParsnip, a later version of the driver?
<researcher1> What could be done to get better resolution ? I cant find in Display the 1024x768 settings. HELP PLEASE
<ActionParsnip> Yeik: not if you use force options with dpkg ;)
<histo> researcher1: what type of video card?
<researcher1> dont remember
<Yeik> ActionParsnip yeah, but try running it after that!
<histo> researcher1: lspci | grep VGA
<researcher1> how do I find what video card I have
<ActionParsnip> Poseidon: maybe, the site will say, search for your printer in the printer list to see what the deal is
<histo> researcher1: most likely system > admin > Hardware drivers will have an appropriate driver for you also
<ActionParsnip> Yeik: I know but it can be done is my point. It won't do much ;)
<delboy83uk> does anybody know if you can get the nice gui on ubuntu netbook edition working in xfce4?
<researcher1> ok
<V4mpire> anyone got any ideas how to fix this ? ** (gdm-binary:1713): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<Yeik> ActionParsnip: That is a very good point. I never knew about the force option, I have never needed to try it.
<ActionParsnip> Delboy83uk: I believe its gnome based. I'd ask in #xubuntu
<AreaFileUser> GOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKYOURSELFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<researcher1> histo:I got the message No proprietary drivers on this system
<delboy83uk> i thought it might only be gnome boo
<histo> researcher1: what was the output of lspci | grep VGA    did it show you video card?
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, any ideas on that error ?
<researcher1> let me run that command
<ActionParsnip> Yeik: its needed if your packages go wonky and you need to put a package ina nd apt-get is moaning about deps which aren't there but really are
<drizzt_> so where are downloadded debs?
<histo> drizzt_: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: /var/cache/apt
<GFY> GOOOOO FUCK YOUSELLLFFFF ... again
<Yeik> ActionParsnip: nod, I understand.
<GFY> lol
<histo> drizzt_: or ther folder where you initiated the command
<histo> wow crazy spam tonight
<researcher1> Histo: I got this "Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)"
<histo> lol
<IdleOne> Pici: GFY
<Pici> IdleOne: aye
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: you can clear it out with: sudo apt-get clean
<IdleOne> :)
<quentusrex> Help, I tried upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 and mysql is stuck
<histo> researcher1: the driver should be fine out of the box? What version of ubuntu?
<quentusrex> it is trying to install the new version of mysql,
<quentusrex> but it can't remove the old version
<IdleOne> lmao at the non kick msg that happens to be really awesome!
<researcher1> ubuntu 9.10
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, that error started to appear when you edited the xorg file?
<histo> researcher1: and it won't let you go higher than 1024? is this a laptop perhaps that doesn't support higher?
<ActionParsnip> Quentusrex: can you remove it manually then upgrade?
<quentusrex> ActionParsnip, how do I remove it manually
<researcher1> its a desktop
<quentusrex> apt-get remove mysql-server-5.0 fails
<quentusrex> because there are unmet dependancies
<histo> researcher1: does the monitor support higher than 1024?
<ActionParsnip> Quentusrex: software centre
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, still does it without the xorg.conf
<quentusrex> headless server...
<researcher1> dont know
<researcher1> perhaps it does
<histo> researcher1: what type of monitor?
<ActionParsnip> Quentusrex: then manually install the deps to get a sqaure system then remove
<researcher1> LG studioworks 700E
<sixofour> how do i remove alsa and install oss?
<Kenthree> this machine asks for the keyring password every startup to use the wireless, any way to remember it?
<haven489> can ubuntu fry hardware?
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, where and when does that error appears?
<ZykoticK9> quentusrex, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#MySQL%20upgrade
<mook01> holy crap
<Nitsuga> haven489, not likely
<haven489> like if i run it on an old computer will it kill the hardware in it?
<Principito> holy crap
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, when i try to restart gdm
<Nitsuga> haven489, i don't think so
<nasht00> hi there, quick question: do install Ubuntu in FRENCH, do I download the regular version on ubuntu.com, or is there a special version?
<histo> researcher1: let me look up the monitor hold up
<Kenthree> orks in space!
<ActionParsnip> Kenthree: I had that, there some pam stuff to mess with. I just switched wo wicd and had no more issues
<researcher1> ok
<drizzt_> o, it works now, thanks ActionParsnip
<pepee> !es | Principito
<ubottu> Principito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sixofour> how do i remove alsa and install oss?
<histo> researcher1: max res is 1280x1024
<pepee> !es | Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> nasht00: When you boot the CD there is an option to pick the install language
<Kenthree> wrong channel >< thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: use force sparingly
<researcher1> oh
<haven489> becase my friend said it did it to him so he is going to try and hack the ubuntu website and take it down
<histo> researcher1: you could go higher with your desktop but you would have to scroll off screen with mouse
<sixofour> lol@haven489
<researcher1> How can I determine which driver is needed and then how to install it for Graphic card?
<delboy83uk> lol
<haven489> well he is like pissed because it was a brand new computer
<nasht00> Pici > thanks so the regular CD includes already all languages? not just the language of the install process, the language of the OS too right?
<Nitsuga> researcher1, mot time it isn't needed. You only need one for ati and nvidia cards
<Pici> nasht00: Correct.
<sixofour> he should be like pissed at his incompetance
<haven489> he installed ubuntu and when he rebooted all of his stuff fried
<nasht00> Pici: thanks
<drizzt_> nasht00, no, you have to download translations from internet
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, it started happening after i used this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Nitsuga> researcher1, the dirvers for all the other cards comes preinstalled
<researcher1> scroll off screen with mouse is not comfortable to me. So I will let it be what it can naturally go with
<sixofour> softweare doesn't destroy hardware
<xangua> nasht00: no, you will have to download the langue after install, if you talk about the dvd then it does have all languages
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, mmm... remove the xorg and reconfigure it ahain
<ActionParsnip> Haven489: no it can't fry hardware. Hardware just fails
<nasht00> drizzt_ : uh? Pici? xangua?
<nasht00> xangua: ah, I should download the DVD version then
 * Yeik gets a frying pan and dips in a cpu
<mook01> i just got three msn spams the last few hours all with http://forbidden-pics-of-you.com/.... phishing link, each message from a contact on a different continent - is that part of a huge global botnet? I'm almost inclined to think it's a problem with pidgin on my side...
<histo> ActionParsnip: sixofour thats not entirely true software can destroy hardware
<soicon> Ubuntu configures xorg automatically, rite?
<xangua> nasht00: only if you want #all packages
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, remove the -phigh
<sixofour> not default ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Haven489: there are light verions of ubuntu and light linuxes which suit old hardware
<pepee> mook01, /join ##security
<sixofour> how do i remove alsa and install oss?
<Pici> nasht00: xangua: I believe thats only if you install using English and then switch to another language.
<histo> sixofour: I told you and gave you directions
<nasht00> xangua: so there is an easy way after the install to change the OS language
<haven489> ActionParsnip: this was brand new computer with windows 7 on it
<sixofour> yes, that guide didn't work
<sixofour> histo
<ActionParsnip> Histo: I heard you could blow monitors if they were old and you told them to refresh too fast etc
<V4mpire> no difference Nitsuga
<Nitsuga> histo, how you can fry hardware using just software?
<mook01> thx
<histo> Nitsuga: headseeks etcc..
<ActionParsnip> Haven489: should be fine. Possibly bad hardware. You will have warranty
<Nitsuga> histo, mmm you are right
<histo> Nitsuga: there were some nasty viruses that have done it.
<histo> sixofour: yes?
<sixofour> that guide didn't work
<Nitsuga> histo, I remember the DOS virus that played poker with you and if you win restores your BIOS, if you don't it erases it. Those were good times :P
<haven489> my friend just said that Linux is just a big virus
<Yeik> I heard that in assembly you could code your hard drive to spin backwards if you want.
<Red_HamsterX> haven489, your friend was right.
<haven489> he is standing right here
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, try to dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ActionParsnip> Haven489: that's offtopic here
<haven489> kk
<Tiders> What do I do if I made my compiz-settings window transparent by mistake and now I cant change it back
<histo> !sound > sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour, please see my private message
<histo> sixofour: the first link has instructions for switching from alsa to oss
<sixofour> histo it doesn't work
<sixofour> yes
<sixofour> it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Tiders: rename the compiz config folders in your home dir and in .config
<sixofour> the commands they give don 't work :p
<drizzt_> Tiders, apt-get purge compiz-.*
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, no joy
<Tiders> Nevermind I got it I used metacity --replace
<Nitsuga> haven489, tell your friend that it is very unlikely, if not impossible, to the default Ubuntu instyallation to trash your hardware
<histo> sixofour: can you go more in detail as to which command maybe someone will be able to help.
<histo> Nitsuga: that I agree with.
<ActionParsnip> Tiders there may be some gconf stuff to play with too bit I don't use gnome so am not familiar
<histo> haven489: and tell him good luck with taking the site down.... lol
<Tiders> ActionParsnip, I got it dude dont worry I used metacity --replace
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, I'll google that message
<miniCruzer> I'm having trouble with 'wget'. It keeps downloading the website page instead of the file its pointing to
<user442> what does metacity do again?
<nytek_> miniCruzer: what are you trying to download?
<miniCruzer> An Anope module for my shell
<nytek_> miniCruzer: are you using quotes for the url?
<drizzt_> miniCruzer, it may be protection against robots, you need to have correct Referrer or session cookie
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, just asking: are you using sudo start gdm or just start gdm ?
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, sudo gdm restart
<miniCruzer> nytek_: I've tried that too; downloads a different wrong file"
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, try with stop and the start
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, *and then
<miniCruzer> wait
<drizzt_> oh shit
<miniCruzer> nytek_: I figured it out. Had to take off the ending with the quotes
<nytek_> miniCruzer: what is the extension for the module?
<miniCruzer> .cpp
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, i've already tryed says the same
<nytek_> miniCruzer: i see, gj
<miniCruzer> Wait
<miniCruzer> Nope, it still didn't
<miniCruzer> I read it wrong
<miniCruzer> here
<fretegi> hi guys
<fretegi> anyone know a good tool to password protect a pdf?
<drizzt_> now I cannot use synaptic because it says I have brocken package and he gonna remove them if I choose to install something :fury:
<miniCruzer> nytek_: index.php?page=download&id=32&release=5.0&name=cs_accessfounder.cpp
<fretegi> an existing pdf that is
<nytek_> miniCruzer: use http://www.
<miniCruzer> index.html?url=www.modules.anope.org%2Findex.php?page=download&id=32&release=5.0&name=cs_accessfounder.cpp
<miniCruzer> nytek_: now it downloaded  ^^
<nytek_> miniCruzer: without quotes?
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, try a sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<miniCruzer> My full command is: wget "http://www.modules.anope.org/index.php?page=download&id=32&release=5.0&name=cs_accessfounder.cpp"
<soicon> Ubuntu configures xorg automatically, rite?
<fretegi> yes it does
<Tiders> How do you edit font colours for your theme
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to remove a broken package?
<iAmerikan> Any suggested RSS readers?
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, still the same :/
<fretegi> anyone know a good tool to password and existing pdf?
<quentusrex> I have tried dpkg --purge mysql-server-5.0
<nytek_> Tiders: what wm are you using?
<soicon> Tiders: look in System Preference => Appearance
<Pici> miniCruzer: That looks like an invalid link.
<Pici> miniCruzer: (even without the www)
<jiajintao> a
<ZykoticK9> quentusrex, if it's actually being reported as a broken package have you tried running "sudo apt-get -f install" yet?
<jiajintao> 有人装过globus没？
<miniCruzer> Pici: I copied it from the website itself. Right-clicked on the d/l link and said Copy Link
<quentusrex> ZykoticK9, anything I try to do, mysql-server-5.0 tries to install. Even when I tell it to remove
<quentusrex> I have tried that.
<drizzt_> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jiajintao> OK,thank you
<turtle_> Hello. I just converted from Win7 to a Ubuntu Linux (desktop ed.) v9.10 computer (using it as a file server on a windows network).  I need some help with file system permissions.  At first, it doesn't appear as groups/users directory permissions appear in Windows.
<adalal> turtle_: what do you mean?
<turtle_> It seems that I can only assign +R+W to myself (the owner) or to a Group.  However, that list of groups doesn't include a group that I just created.  In fact, it only shows about 6 groups.
<Pici> miniCruzer: You're missing something at the end of the link.  Plus, sometimes wget doesn't use the right filename, so you need to force it yourself.  The following command works: wget "http://modules.anope.org/index.php?page=download&id=32&release=5.0&name=cs_accessfounder.cpp&v=34" -O cs_accessfounder.cpp
<adalal> turtle_: im having samba problems here myself :P
<miniCruzer> Weird
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, i gotta go now but if u come up with any ideas drop them in pm if you could i will try them in the morning
<jasonmchristos> hi im want to run elgg on ubunru server but i need a setup that will provide scalability and redundany what are my options?
<herbero> I need an ubuntu livecd for amd64, http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download I tried this site and the cd is bunk
<brandon> guys i think i screwed uo my mbr and i have yet to repair it
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, didn't work the gdm reinstall?
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, nope
<webBuilder> hello to everyone. Apache directory studio wont work after installing ubuntu 9.10 is there any one who can tell me what to do? Thank you in advance
<alesan> hi what is a kind of "project management" software? I'm a hobbyist and I like to keep track of my things, see at what point they are etc...
<brandon> guys how would i repoai my pc i had  ubuntu and went to install bsd side by side, the result my pc wont get past the bios
<alesan> I'm usaing a spreadsheet right now
<Nitsuga> V4mpire, just try one more thing, easy: reboot
<V4mpire> it was doing it before i  shutdown and put other hdd back in
<V4mpire> but will try it anyway
<jiajintao> hi, I am trying to install globus(myproxy). But when I building the file. It makes some errors:(configure: error: Unable to compile with SSL) What should I do then?
<Guest70165> If Ubuntu is safe, is it okay to let my brother download freely off of Limewire?
<adalal> alesan: project management?
<adalal> alesan: i have a module in my course that is exactly that :P
<ubuntunewb> helo?
<ManiDhillon> Hi
<adalal> alesan: there's planner
<jasonmchristos> i need some help with ubuntu cloud
<alesan> adalal, thanks!
<adalal> jasonmchristos: what about?
<V4mpire> Nitsuga, thanks for the help its using correct res thats all im bothered about atm
<jasonmchristos> adalal: i want to run elgg on a LAMP server i have already installed a basic cloud using ubuntu how do i make a virtual server to run elgg on?
<adalal> jasonmchristos: oh, lol, wish i could help you with that :
<adalal> :P
<Pici> jasonmchristos: #ubuntu-server should be more helpful for cloud questions
<jasonmchristos> thank you pici
<emet> hey
<emet> how can I convert ubuntu desktop to netbook edition
<histo> Does cdrecord display a status when its writing?
<Nitsuga> emet, sudo aptitude install netbook.remix
<Nitsuga> emet, sudo aptitude install netbook-remix
<histo> nvm aparently not
<Nitsuga> emet, sorry, that was the old package. The new wan is sudo aptitude install netbook-launcher
<IdleOne> emet: I believe you can install ubuntu-netbook-remix and then logout and back in choosing the netbook?? or remix?? in the Session dropdown menu at the login screen
<Blackcamaro8> I have a question. I installed an nVIDIA GeForce 5200FX into a machine with a Windows 7/Ubuntu dual-boot, and upon booting in Ubuntu, my CPU usage widgets show the cores running at 100% and a range of 50-70%. The main core stays at 100, and the other varies. What could cause this? It's upgrading compared to the Intel integrated chipset.
<histo> Blackcamaro8: install nvidia drivers from System > admin > hardware drivers
<emet> nvm I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/TurnUMPCDesktopIntoNetbook
<IdleOne> emet: not sure what it is named in the Session menu but I am sure you can figure it out
<Blackcamaro8> histo: I already did. Didn't have the problem until I did. I uninstalled them and reinstalled them twice, at least.
<GSF1200S> does anyone know of a music player in linux that can play 5.1 surround ac3 files besides VLC and XMMS?
<histo> Blackcamaro8: can you see whats peggint he cores with top in a terminal
<Blackcamaro8> histo: What? Try rephrasing that, with better spelling >_>...
<darolu> GSF1200S: mplayer
<histo> Blackcamaro8: open a terminal and type in top. See whats using all the cpu up.
<histo> Blackcamaro8: press q to quite top
<histo> Blackcamaro8: quit not quite
<Graflan> anyone know the proper way to quit a streaming vlc process?
<Blackcamaro8> Xorg is taking up 10.9 percent, which is as much as it always has been. I've even tried checking the System Monitor utility, and nothing is shown. Should I perform the command as root?
<soicon> .
<histo> Blackcamaro8: youc an sort them with > i think
<histo> Blackcamaro8: you need to sort by cpu
<skraps> anyone found a linux equiv of streetsa and trips?
<cst> how could i install testout on ubuntu?
<Blackcamaro8> I have to go, I'll be back either later or tomorrow, but they are sorted by CPU, and Xorg is taking the most.
<histo> Blackcamaro8`: well thats not 100%
<brando753> i was trying to install freebsd on my unused space, it failed, now i cant get past the bios how can i reinstall the mbr files
<histo> !grub | brando753
<ubottu> brando753: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<darolu> cst: what does 'testout' do? I haven't heard of it
<cst> it is a program that we take our tests on in school. i have been using wine to try and open it..but it says that the files are not there
<cst> and i know for a fact that they are
<lfaraone> Hi, I want to install nvidia drivers in my LTSP PXE-served chroot, without having DKMS running the module compilation on each run. How can I accomplish that?
<mondragon> yeah, so dd'ing a .dmg onto a usb stick under macos x doesn't result in something bootable...
<lfaraone> mondragon: because dmgs are OSX only, typically.
<GSF1200S> darolu: thanks
<mondragon> lfaraone: well, I converted the ubuntu netbook iso to a dmg using hdiutil
<mondragon> lfaraone: as per the instructions on the ubuntu web site.. :-)
<lfaraone> mondragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac%20OS%20X ?
<mondragon> lfaraone: yeah, that...no joy
<lfaraone> mondragon: that guide does not reference hdiutil.
<mondragon> lfaraone: also the mac section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mondragon> lfaraone: well, hdiutil is how you make the .img in the first place
<meowagi> whats a stable symlink during copy?
<Bizzare> E: nvidia-173-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 , has anyone had this issue?
<IdleOne> skraps: check out GPSdrive, seems to be the most promising from google searches I just did real quick
<meowagi> bizarre: after envy i never had such errors
<chaz> Anyone use MPI?
<lfaraone> Bizzare: yes. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=nvidia-173-kernel-source++"subprocess+installed+post-installation+script+returned+error+exit+status+2"
<meowagi> whats mpi
<IdleOne> skraps: it is in the ubuntu repos also
<meowagi> master process initiator?
<chaz> MPICH for parallel programming
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How does Xwindows work when there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<lfaraone> dsnyders: usually not at all, why?
<chaz> dsnyders: it generates it
<lfaraone> chaz: just ask your question.
<DJ_HaMsTa> sup guysss!!
<darolu> dsnyders: xrandr would be my guess
<dsnyders> lfaraone, I was having problems with X and someone last night suggested I delete xorg.conf.  I thought he was daft, but I did it, and x started working again.
<lfaraone> dsnyders: ah. well, as chaz says, later versions of ubuntu regenerate it.
<dsnyders> So now I have x running, but no xorg.conf.
<chaz> dsnyders: I told you it will probe your hardware and generate a suitable config when you start it.
<dsnyders> chaz, where does it put it?
<chaz> dsnyders: It doesn't. Try running `Xorg -configure` then move file it generates to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mondragon> lfaraone: yeah, sure enough it isn't marked as bootable for some reason
<Nitsuga> dsnyders, lfaraone, Xorg 1.6 and superior doesn't require a xorg.conf to work
<lfaraone> mondragon: what are you attempting to install *to*?
<mondragon> lfaraone: HP mini 110....I've done it this way before, I just can't seem to remember how I made the USB stick
<Nitsuga> you can also have a xorg.comf with only the things you need (eg Driver "nvidia") and it will work as expected
<lfaraone> mondragon: use an existing Ubuntu system, or Windows?
<mondragon> lfaraone: if I had any of those things, I would use them
<dsnyders> Nitsuga, Do you know of a website somewhere that explains how it all works?
<iggimin> ubuntu
<lfaraone> mondragon: worst case, boot OSX from a live CD and use the Ubuntu enviorn there.
<chaz> dsnyders: man xorg, man xorg.conf
<tonsofpcs> darkfaery is onjoin M spamming
<mondragon> lfaraone: I think I'll probably resort to booting a vmware VM from a live ISO before I do that.. :-)
<lfaraone> mondragon: *boot your mac
<iggimin> I'm working on a friend's machine where I recently installed Karmic and now it's stuck at "grub rescue>" -- any idea what's happening?
<lfaraone> mondragon: I have my dell m1330 dual-booting OS X and Ubuntu, so I'm personally happy. Wifi and ethernet don't work, though. :P
<mondragon> lfaraone: wow, even the wired ethernet doesn't work?  :-(
<lfaraone> mondragon: Intel card, I think. I had to resort to a USB-eth adapter.
<mondragon> lfaraone: that sucks
<iggimin> is it possible to re-install grub without a full Ubuntu reinstall?
<lfaraone> iggimin: sure, use the alternative cd in recovery mode.
<IdleOne> iggimin: grub or grub2?
<iggimin> it's the regular grub that came with Ubuntu 9.10. I did a full install.
<iggimin> (no dual-booting)
<lfaraone> iggimin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , and you're probably on Grub2
<IdleOne> !grub2 | iggimin check out the following link
<ubottu> iggimin check out the following link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mondragon> lfaraone: phooey, vmware it is, it seems...
<Nitsuga> dsnyders, no, sorry. You can google for Xorg hotplug
<iggimin> yeah, I found the wiki- I was hoping for some quicker pointers here :)
<dsnyders> Nitsuga, Thanks.  Will do.
<iggimin> I'm loading the boot CD and checking it out - maybe when I thought I deleted all the Windows partitions I didn't after all and that's causing this error
<quentusrex> Help. I upgraded the kernel from 9.04 to 9.10
<quentusrex> and now it won't boot
<quentusrex> it hangs waiting for hard disk
<xangua> do you updated the kernel-......or your distro¿
<hyperstream> xangua, id say distro...
 * seanbrystone buys IRSeekBot10 a better internet service
<MisterWiki> Do you think I can find drivers for my modem for Ubuntu?
<MisterWiki> Or I will have to use Wine?
<Nitsuga> MisterWiki, wine is not for drivers
<dsnyders> MisterWiki, what modem do you have?
<Nitsuga> MisterWiki, if you have a dialup modem the anwer is generally no
<MisterWiki> Let me check.
<MisterWiki> Huawei 3G Mobile Modem
<MisterWiki> It has modems for windows and mac
<anggiarto> my Karmic cannot read Japanese DVDs with either Totem or VLC, what might be missing?
<tiago> help
<Nitsuga> anggiarto, you have to install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<Nitsuga> !ask | tiago
<ubottu> tiago: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tiago> inglish?
<MisterWiki> Huawei E160
<MisterWiki> That's the model
<Nitsuga> tiago, which language do you speak?
<cozilla> #webdevelopment
<anggiarto> Nitsuga: it's already installed
<darolu> tiago ¿español?
<Nitsuga> italiano?
<tiago> algum brazuca?
<anggiarto> Nitsuga: error was 'cannot read from resource' in Totem and 'cannot read file' in VLC
<Nitsuga> !pt | tiago
<ubottu> tiago: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<iggimin> if grub says "bad superblock on /dev/sda1" is that an HD issue?
<ardchoille> !hcl > ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<Quan-Time> !es | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anggiarto> Nitsuga: it only seems to happen to imported Japanese DVDs
<darolu> Quat-Time: thanks, I was asking tiago =P
<dsnyders> MisterWiki, Try this site: http://oozie.fm.interia.pl/pro/huawei-e220/
<Quan-Time> darolu: oh.. kk
<Nitsuga> anggiarto, these kind of errors appear if you don't have libdvdcss2
<MisterWiki> No, it's 160
<MisterWiki> E160
<iggimin> They guy who sold this machine had windows on it and when I installed Ubuntu it said: "disk has bad sectors" (why didn't Windows warn of that?? hmmm)
<Nitsuga> or if the dvd is broken, anggiarto
<tiago> #ubuntu-br
<tiago> olá
<darolu> tiago: precisa digitar /join
<darolu> tiago: você precisa digitar /join #ubuntu-br
<tiago> ola
<Nitsuga> darolu, i think we should change the !pt message to tell how to join ubuntu-br
<Nitsuga> tiago, /part
<darolu> Nitsuga: yeah, it is not precise; do you know where can we change it?
<KurtKraut> Nitsuga, pt and pt-br are a little different.
<darolu> Nitsuga: tiago is already in the brazilian channel :)
<rww> darolu: !pt is <reply> New text goes here
<seyacat> hi ubuntu-gringo
<rww> darolu: that'll send a change request to #ubuntu-ops
<anggiarto> Nitsuga: will try reinstalling libdvdcss2 hopefully it works, thanks heaps
<darolu> rww: thanks
<KurtKraut> Nitsuga, native portuguese speakers from Brazil will prefer #ubuntu-br indeed. But other native portuguese speakers will prefer #ubuntu-pt
<Nitsuga> seyacat, PLEASE dont disturb here, this is a busy hour
<Flannel> KurtKraut, Nitsuga: #ubuntu-br is for the BR LoCo team, pt language support is in -pt
<seyacat> Obito: XD
<seyacat> Xd
<KurtKraut> Flannel, really? Is that official?
<mondragon> lfaraone: I've devolved to using unetbootin in a VM...lets see how well that worked...
<seanbrystone> never had luck with unetbootin myself
<macman_> question .. can i extrac audio from a movie .. extrac the video from the movie / shirnk the audio somehow and then remux it so the actual file is smaller
<mondragon> that sounds ominous
<darolu> !pt is <reply>  Por favor, digite /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português do Brasil. Para ajuda em  português do Portugal, digite /join #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Nitsuga> macman_, changing audio qulity doesn't affect the final size too much
<Flannel> KurtKraut: Oh sorry, that's backwards.  -pt is LoCo, -br is language.  And it's official as of a few years ago when the factoid was changed
<macman_> Nitsuga: what can i do to change the final size
<macman_> dramz: any good guides ?
<Nitsuga> macman_, in that case is better to recompress the video
<Flannel> KurtKraut: (that's why the -pt factoid says to join -br for support, and -pt for the loco)
<macman_> sorry
<dsnyders> macman_, the mplayer utilities could pull them apart, but then you'd have the issue of re-synching the audio and video.
<KurtKraut> Flannel, oh, I got it.
<Code_Bleu> How can i get lvm-mod working on 9.04?  Im trying to get /proc/lvm to work, and it says i need to modprobe lvm-mod...but it gives me: FATAL: Module lvm_mod not found
<Nitsuga> macman_, you can do that with avidemus in a graphical way
<Nitsuga> macman_, avidemux
<Nitsuga> macman_, also handbreak is well for recompressing
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: You're trying to get LVM to work in general? or what?
<Nitsuga> dsnyders, with ffmpeg with -copyv he can only compress the auido
<Refried_> where can i find a list of alternate metapackages, e.g. ubuntu-desktop
<researcher1> I cant connect with Pidgin from my office PC which is behind a firewall. I have configured proxy but still no connection.HELP?Web browsing is possible yet.
<Flannel> Refried_: Alternate to what?
<lfaraone> researcher1: can you connect using other services?
<Code_Bleu> Flannel: no..its working..i was just wanting to get some way of getting some stats..i read that /proc/lvm should be available, but its not for me
<researcher1> ifaraone:i dont know other services
<MisterWiki> Yesss!
<MisterWiki> It had preinstalled drivers for the modem!
<Refried_> Flannel: alternate to ubuntu-desktop
<MisterWiki> Now running ubuntu!
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: What sort of stats?  I've never heard of /proc/lvm (nor do I have mod-lvm installed)
<offby1> I just noticed a user named "remote" on my Karmic box, and don't know where it came from.  Any idea what package created it?
<Refried_> Flannel: like xubuntu-desktop… or whatever comes in the server builds.  i'm in a chrooted debootstrapped install, and i don't have ubuntu-desktop; i probably don't want it, but i'm trying to see what the alternatives are
<Steil> hey i'm having issues with cpu frequuency scaling appearing to not work correctly in ubuntu netbook remix
<kindofabuzz> !lucid > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<Code_Bleu> Flannel: I just did a google search for /proc/lvm and there is a bunch of results that state this should work
<Flannel> Refried_: apt-cache search \\-desktop | grep buntu
<Flannel> Refried_: The server build has ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal on it (all installs do)
<Code_Bleu> Flannel: my main objective is some way of polling the 'lvs' command to monitor the snapshot percentage and be able to alert on that when it reaches a certain value
<israelflorido> hi
<Refried_> Flannel: ah, thanks (ubuntu-standard)
<israelflorido> what is this
<seanbrystone> your imagination
<Code_Bleu> Flannel: I just thought /proc/lvm or /proc/lvm/global might report those values easier than grepping lvs
<israelflorido> haha nice
<seanbrystone> :D
<obscurant1st> actaully i created a image for a prtition with 12 GB with partimage, now i tried restoring it to a 40Gb partition, now the partition shows 12Gb size when i right click and select properties, but in fdisk -l it shows 40gb, what can i do to use the whole 40GB ?
<israelflorido> have you install some SO in you disk?
<obscurant1st> israelflorido: you are talking to me>?
<sam555> anyone running ubuntu on an acer aspire one?
<darolu> obscurant1st: what does gparted/parted say?
<israelflorido> yep
<obscurant1st> darolu: gparted shows 40 GB
<obscurant1st> :(
<Code_Bleu> obscurant1st: the underlying filesystem needs to be extended
<sam555> i'm trying to figure out what type of ram is in the acer aspire one zg5
<obscurant1st> Code_Bleu: how can i do it?
<sam555> i want to upgrade, but switching it out seems completely intense
<Code_Bleu> try resize2fs
<obscurant1st> Code_Bleu: resize2fs to what? how can  I get the correct size?
<Nitsuga> darolu, the filesystem is 12GB long, but the partition is larger
<Code_Bleu> obscurant1st: the partition that is 40G
<darolu> Nitsuga: yeah I got it, so what Code_Bleu said should work
<Nitsuga> darolu, to fix that unmount the partition and run resize2fs /dev/sxx
<Code_Bleu> ie. sudo resize2fs /dev/sda4
<israelflorido> my ubuntu looks cool with a mac theme
<obscurant1st> oh, k, so i have to resize it to 40GB
<obscurant1st> ?
<Nitsuga> Code_Bleu, yeah! double-help!
<Nitsuga> !helpercookie | Code_Bleu
<Code_Bleu> obscurant1st: the filesystem will extend to fit the partition
<Nitsuga> !helpersnack | Code_Bleu
<ubottu> Code_Bleu: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<macman_>  thanks
<Code_Bleu> Nitsuga: thanks
<Nitsuga> obscurant1st, just umount it and run resize2fs /dev/sda4
<obscurant1st> Nitsuga: k
<Blackcamaro8`> I have a WIndows/Ubuntu dual-boot, and I installed a graphics card yesterday. It's an nVIDIA GeForce 5200FX, upgrading from an integrated Intel chipset. The card works perfectly fine, because Windows is having no problem, but my CPU usage screenlet is reporting CPU usage of 100% on Core0 and 60-80% on Core1. I've used 'top,' and it claims that Xorg is using up a lot of my CPU. Can anyone help?
<Nitsuga> Blackcamaro8, have you installed the restricted driver?
<Blackcamaro8> Yes. Version 179, nVIDIA forceware.
<quentusrex> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.31-19-virtual_2.6.31-19.56_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<quentusrex>  trying to overwrite '/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-server', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.31-19-server 0:2.6.31-19.56
<quentusrex> anyone understand the cause?
<quentusrex> bad kernel build?
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: I thought it was up to 185 or so?
<Nitsuga> quentusrex, you can't install the -server kernel and the -virtual kernel at the same time
<Blackcamaro8> For the FX5200, it's 179 maximum, for it was the last to support the card.
<quentusrex> thanks.
<quentusrex> I'm upgrading a kvm virtual server from 8.10, to 9.04 and now to 9.10
<quentusrex> and it had that error
<quentusrex> so something somewhere wanted to install both.
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: Damn!  I hate that they're removing old cards.  AMD is worse, though.  I got burned by that last month.
<drizzt_> dj_segfault, blame xorg authors who cannot maintain stable driver interfaces
<Nitsuga> dj_segfault, mee too, I couldn't find a driver that works on windows 7 for a Radeon Xpress 200M. Fortunately in ubuntu it works (almost) fine with the open source drivers
<ultraz> anyone knows how to change this ugly login window in 9.10?
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: Yeah, it sucks.. I upgraded my primary system(the one I'm on) to a GF 6200A-LE and decided to upgrade my secondary(sitting next to it) to handle better graphical applications. Windows is having no problems with the card, but Ubuntu is working... relatively okay. THe only problem is slowness caused by CPU being at 100%/50-70%. >_<
<drizzt_> Nitsuga, open source radeon drivers cannot hold anything less primitive than compiz effects
<mondragon> yeah, so unetbootin doesn't work
<soreau> drizzt_: That is a completely untrue statement
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: Can you justify spending $30 or so on another card?
<drizzt_> soreau, it's a fact
<fowlduck> LinuxNoob75: hi eric
<LinuxNoob75> what up brother
<soreau> drizzt_: Well obviously, you've been grossly misinformed
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: No, the card works perfectly fine. It's something to do with the way Ubuntu is handling the drivers. The card works great for Portal and Garry's Mod in Windows.
<Nitsuga> drizzt_, it works pretty well for me
<drizzt_> soreau, what are you smoking? I have a radeon card and use radeon driver
<Nitsuga> soreau, it works pretty well for me
<soreau> drizzt_: Maybe I am misunderstanding the meaning of your statement 'adeon drivers cannot hold anything less primitive than compiz effects'
<marenostrum> JOIN xubuntu
<darolu> drizzt: I use the open source ATI driver and everything works fine; can you link us to your source?
<Cyber_Akuma> Do I need to do anything special to make ubuntu get chainloaded from another version of grub?
<usuario> hola a todos
<Cyber_Akuma> So I don't need to modify the "master" menu.lst file every time there is a kernel update
<Cyber_Akuma> just ubuntu's oen install of grub
<Cyber_Akuma> own*
<drizzt_> darolu, my 'source' is my personal experience
<dj_segfault> Cyber_Akuma: Doesn't updating the kernel update the menu.lst for you?
<mtx26> [usuario] do u speak english?
<usuario> yes so so
<Blackcamaro8> !en | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Blackcamaro8> :D
<mtx26> [usuario] me too.. jeje
<dj_segfault> Cyber_Akuma: Oh I get what you mean now.  What other boot loader?
<usuario> can i help u?
<mtx26> [usuario] where are you from?
<pepee> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<message144> Hi.. I was messing with xrandr and I think I severely botched something. Tried everything to reset it, but my screen is all funky. Should I reinstall X?
<Blackcamaro8> dj_regfault: You there? I have another question.
<usuario> sorry i was thinking that i was in spanish room
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: Yeah, but not sure I can help with the driver issue
<usuario> bye
<adalal> anyone know why i have to keep restarting my pulseaudio for my external soundcard to be picked up as a 5.1 (otherwise it jus picks it up as a 2.1)
<dj_segfault> adalal: Because pulseaudio sucks.  I don't know anyone it just works all the time for.  I have to kill it all the time on my *internal* sound card in my laptop.
<drizzt_> what apt-get message 'No suitable version for <package name> exists" means?
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: This is a different issue. It has to do with startup commands. I have tried all the ways to make a command happen on startup that I could find, yet I can't get 'modprobe ndiswrapper' to run on startup, and I have to manually type it into the terminal every time I boot, which is annoying. Ndiswrapper handles Windows wireless drivers for Netgear cards. I just want a WORKING way to make the command work upon login/
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: Put the command in /etc/rc.local, which runs after all the other services start up.  You might want to put a service network restart after it.
<Blackcamaro8> Tried that.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, GRUB2 will add entries for all OS's it detects automatically, and keep them up to date.
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: what happened when you tried?  Did you redirect the output and look at it?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, If you really want to load grub2 from another grub then use "root=whatever; multiboot /boot/grub/core.img"
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: When I tried, I logged in, my desktop was exactly as before, and my wireless card was not even detected.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Or "root whatever; kernel /boot/grub/core.img" in grub legacy
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: Remember that /etc/rc.local, like crontab files, doesn't have all your env vars and path.  Make sure to specify all paths.  Also, noticing it didn't work is NOT the same thing as looking at the output to see if it's telling you why it didn't work.  Please do the latter.
<Blackcamaro8> I don't know how... -_-;;
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: Are you against using PMs on IRC?
<armence> Hey all, my update manager is "frozen" after I hit Install Updates, it went gray and now whenever I mouse over it, the mouse gives me the "working" animation. It has been like that for over 4 hours. What's going on and what can I do?
<slashzul> how do I rescan a newly installed package to view it via the gnome menu?
<switch10> armence: I would restart and then try sudo apt-get upgrade
<davad> ehh
<Cyber_Akuma> whats core.img?
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: /sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper > /tmp/modprobe.out 2>&1    then look at that file after you reboot
<davad> armence, you can use xkill
<armence> ok, thanks
<davad> armence, Alt-F2, "xkill"
<davad> then click on the unresponsive window
<Cyber_Akuma> The main reason is so I can mutiboot different operating systems without having to manually update the menu.lst every time there is a kernel update
<Blackcamaro8> Want me to put all that in the terminal at once?
<xfact> Are there any ways to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 direct from Ubuntu Karmic?
<dj_segfault> slashzul: It should so just show up in a second.  What did you install?
<Jordan_U> xfact, Yes, but lucid support is only in #ubuntu+1
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8:   Put this in /etc/rc.local (without the quotes)   "/sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper > /tmp/modprobe.out 2>&1"
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Like I said, with GRUB2 you won't need to manually update anything
<dj_segfault> After rebooting, look at that file.
<Cyber_Akuma> what do you mean?
<Blackcamaro8> You got it.
<Cyber_Akuma> It still needs to point to a kernel file doesen't it?
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: That is, look at /tmp/modprobe.out.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Yes, but it makes entries for all OSs that are installed
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: I don't have a directory called rc.local. o_o?
<Cyber_Akuma> But what if that os updated it's kernel?
<message144> Can someone tell me how to change from compiz WM to metacity while in recovery mode?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, You run "update-grub" in the main system.
<Cyber_Akuma> And thus now has a different filename
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: rc.local is a file you can create in the /etc directory
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, I wanted to avoid that, thats why I was doing this
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: Oh okay. Hold on...
<Cyber_Akuma> It would be a pain to boot into ubuntu and run update-grub just to reboot into opensuse
<dj_segfault> Blackcamaro8: Are you typing this on the machine we're talking about?
<soreau> message144: metacity --replace from alt+f2 run dialog? (I didn't know you could have compiz running in recovery mode)
<Cyber_Akuma> opensuse uses grub1 as well meaning I can't just tell it to use the same boot partition as ubuntu, which uses grub2
<Blackcamaro8> dj_segfault: No. I'm sitting at two, it's the one to my right that I am troubleshooting.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, multiboot is a protocal for loading kernels. If you use multiboot instead of chainloader you don't need to worry about blocklists or installing to partitions. It's also less likely to fail.
<Cyber_Akuma> I know its a lot cleaner than chainloading, but the problem is I would need to manually run the menu.lst update command every time
<marenostrum> Hello. I need to test something for a translation of xchat-gnome for Ubuntu; can some of you give me an address of an *invite only* channel under Freenode?
<Cyber_Akuma> I want it to not require me to manually do anything to keep my bootloaders wworking once installed and ocnfigured
<Cyber_Akuma> even after updates
<Cyber_Akuma> Having to manually update menu.lst got old fast
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, multiboot is *not* what I was talking about when I said grub2 would add other OS's entries automatically. This is a way to load grub2 from grub legacy that is cleaner and more robust than chainloader.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, If you really want to load grub2 from another grub then use "root=whatever; multiboot /boot/grub/core.img"
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Or "root whatever; kernel /boot/grub/core.img" in grub legacy
<amikrop> What is the Chrome equivalent for Firefox's Ctrl-F?
<Cyber_Akuma> by grub legacy do yo mean grub1?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Yes
<drizzt_> message144,  relink /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager to /usr/bin/metacity
<Blackcamaro8> amikrop: In my experience, it's STILL Ctrl-F.
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmmm, im going to have to google this core.img
<message144> drizzt_, ok thanks
<ardchoille> amikrop: I'm surprised that ctrl+f doesn't work in chrome. Have you tried it?
<cruncher> hey guys, im trying to compile a madwifi driver from sources for my eee pc 1000he and I am getting an error that I'm unsure of how to solve. here are the results of the make command http://paste.ubuntu.com/383438/
<Jordan_U> cruncher, Are you sure you need to compile from source?
<amikrop> ardchoille: yes, it didn't work
<amikrop> never mind, I 'll try it again
<amikrop> thanks, anyway
<cruncher> jordan_u: i have tried to use the driver located in hardware drivers but it seems to give me alot of issues, mainly the wireless will not function after a suspend and the only solution is a full restart
<Jordan_U> cruncher, What version of Ubuntu? You shouldn't need restricted drivers for an atheros card in 9.10.
<skraps> atheros is one of those good cards than can scan and sniff right?
<seanbrystone> is something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<cruncher> jordan_u: im using 9.10 but i found the default drivers to be unsatisfactory, 5 feet from my router with no walls in between I can have conectivity ranging between 1 bar and 5 bars and download speeds ranging from nothing to 4 mb/s
<ShingRay> irc 还能查 ip
<Jordan_U> cruncher, Try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<cruncher> jordan_u: also under default drivers i get frequent drops in connection unreported by the network manager
<rww> seanbrystone: the mirrors are horribly slow right now because a large OOo update got pushed out
<cruncher> jordan_u i have that installed currently and am still having the same issues
<seanbrystone> rww, ah ok thanks
<zetheroo> is there a program for Linux/Ubuntu that goes through your filesystem and removes all un-needed files and folders etc? I just uninstalled VMware Server and got a fair few messages like this ...
<zetheroo> This program previously created the directory /var/log/vmware, and was about to remove it. Since there are files in that directory that this program did not create, it will not be removed.
<switch10> zetheroo: computer janitor is supposed to do that.
<switch10> zetheroo: i haven't used it though.
<zetheroo> ok .
<zetheroo> switch10: I think that is more for packages and not files and folders ..
<mtx26> hi, i have a question, if i want to install ubuntu on notebook dell machine.. i'll have anything problem?
<ARishi> zetheroo: Ubuntu tweak does that nicely. The latest version.
<zetheroo> ARishi: again ... that is packages isn't it ... !?
<chaslinux> mtx26: possibly, you might want to download a live cd first to see if all the hardware works. A life CD runs off the CD. If everything is okay you reboot and then do an install.
<chaslinux> live cd that is
<skraps> mtx26 http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<ARishi> zetheroo: not only packages, uneeded preferences and old kernel files
<Jordan_U> zetheroo, Try fslint
<zetheroo> ARishi: ok ... but did you see reason I am needing it for? ...
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: ok ...
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: in the repos?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo, Yes.
<slashzul> i installed mindmap and gnuplot and ctioga and nothing is showing up in the gnome menu system
<bormonodic> hi
<mtx26> chaslinux cool, i'll try install it like live cd.. thank you
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't find any information by googling, is there a way to update an exsisting install of Ubuntu with grub1 to grub2?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo, Also, in general there shouldn't be much in /opt so cruft in there from Vmware should be easy to find.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Yes, sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: so I am thinking that I could manually track all the folders called vmware and safely delete them ... right?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo, Yes
<zetheroo> ok
<Jordan_U> zetheroo, Just don't remove files with a script without confirmation :)
<zetheroo> why is it that when I do "gksudo nautilus" in ALT+F2 that my wallpaper disappears?
<siropio> hey guys! i have kismet in front of me and after hours of searching and the rest i was able to make it work.but i dont know if is indeed in monitor mode.i pressed "iwpriv wlan0" and says "no private ioctls" wgich means monitor yok-niente
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<blakkheim> zetheroo: run it with --no-desktop
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, np, make sure that you choose a device to install to when prompted during the upgrade.
<zetheroo> blakkheim: oh ok ... how do i get my wallpaper back without re-loging in?
<blakkheim> zetheroo: try running nautilus as your user
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm.....
<Cyber_Akuma> Damn, not sure what to install to them
<Cyber_Akuma> then*
<SikEnCide> s
<Cyber_Akuma> Since I want to chainload
<zetheroo> blakkheim: hmmm ... still no wallpaper ...
<siropio> if kismet is running means that i am capable of monitor mode?{hint network connection stopped}
<blakkheim> zetheroo: sudo killall -9 nautilus, then try running it as user. if that doesn't work you have to logout
<zetheroo> blakkheim: yeah .. ok ... guess I have to log out then .. :)
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, You can still chainload grub2, it's just that you can *also* multiboot grub2, which does almost exactly the same thing but is more reliable.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, And doesn't require the bootloader to be installed to a partition.
<Roasted> Besides Shiki and Bisigi, are there any other theme packs that come packaged like these themes, where theyre more professional looking and very smooth and easy to install?
<dav_> I've just switched away from TwinView and into dual X screens. I have a gnome bar on each monitor now. Can I configure the gnome panels to only start on my main monitor? I want nothing on DISPLAY=:0.1 that I haven't voluntarly sent there..
<ardchoille> Roasted: you can open a terminal and try: apt-cache search gnome | grep theme
<ardchoille> Roasted: this also yields some hits: apt-cache search gtk | grep theme
<Roasted> ardchoille, whats that do?
<ardchoille> Roasted: it searches the sources and filters by the grepped word
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: I don't understand
<Roasted> ardchoille, well, I was just curious if there were any other theme packs out there people would suggest. Shiki and Bisigi packages came highly recommended. I was just curious if there were any more worthwhile checking out.
<Cyber_Akuma> What do you mean multiboot grub?
<ardchoille> Roasted: yeah, those two packs are beautiful
<sexcopter> hi, in a moment of insanity (please don't ask...) I did the following in a live session "sudo chown -R ubuntu <path/to/home/folder> so now my ~ is owned by ubuntu. Any advice how to fix this? I'm back in a live session. Perhaps I can do "sudo adduser james" and then just chown back to james?
<ardchoille> Roasted: search www.gnome-look.org for elementary
<Roasted> ardchoille, I already have elementary.
<Flannel> sexcopter: Boot to the recovery console (rescue kernel at GRUB) and then chown it back
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Just replace "root <partition>; chainloader +1" with "root <partition>; multiboot /boot/grub/core.img"
<Roasted> ardchoille, I love elementary, but the top panel text was kind of light, and I dont know how to change it.
<Roasted> I'd prefer it jet black.
<sexcopter> Flannel: thanks, I'll do that. So everything in /home/james should belong to james?
<Flannel> sexcopter: yes, james:james
<dav_> where is the script that gdm calls to startup gnome, etc?
<sexcopter> Flannel: thank you!
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Sorry, "root <partition>; kernel /boot/grub/core.img" for an entry in grub legacy
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: Only the Windows partition right now has chainload +1, the others just have a kernel listed, problem is the different operating systems can't talk to each other
<siropio> anyone about kismet?
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: So if one updates it's kernnel, it won't be able to update menu.lst to reflect that change
<djungelmums> Djungelkraem
<bugaloo> hi everyone. I have a problem with sound in my Ubuntu 9.10. I'm using a hp dv2000 laptop, and when I plug the headphones the sounds comes out from then but still continues playing on speakers. Does anyone knows how can I configure to mute the speakers when I plug the headphones?
<djungelkraem> djungelmums
<djungelmums> djungelkraem
<usr13> dav_: /init.d/gdm
<djungelmums> djungelkraem
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i play a DVD? it is asking me for a plug in to play in Movie Player
<said> hm
<dav_> usr13: pretty sure that's the script that starts gdm, not gnome.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, For the grub legacy systems add an entry like "root <partition> configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst" for the grub2 system add an entry like "root <partition> multiboot /boot/grub/core.img"
<[V13]Axel> Why won't CTRL+ALT+Backspace restart X? >_<
<soreau> ! dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<bugaloo> DJ_HaMsTa, what's your version?
<usr13> dav_: I thought that's what you asked...
<soreau> ! dvd | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, I'm also working on a grub2 script that would search all drives for menu.lst and grub.cfg files, offering the user a menu to choose which to load, as part of super grub disk.
<dav_> usr13: nope, but thanks :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> ! dvd | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa, please see my private message
<DJ_HaMsTa> i am in ubuntu 9.10 and its totem movie player 2.28.2
<usr13> dav_: gdm is the GNOME Display Manager
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: But how would that work in an os that uses grub1? Thats my main problem, opensuse runs on grub1, so I can't just tellit ot update my menu.lst file
<bugaloo> DJ_HaMsTa, did you try using vlc? Or maybe some dvd lib is missing. Try to install libdvdread4 via apt.
<DJ_HaMsTa> good idea, il try vlc
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, I've written a lua ( a scripting language that runs in the bootloader itself ) script that allows grub2 to load grub legacy menu.lst files.
<obscurant1st_> when i used to click on the drives wchich comes in the menubar/places, the partition used to get muonted, but after making a new partition, now when i click on it, it says only root can mount it, is there any way i can make it like previous?
<obscurant1st_> i am using ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, So at boot ( running in grub itself ) the script would search all partitions, find the menu.lst file from opensuse, and add an option to load it in a new menu ( So first you would choose suse's menu, then from there you would choose a kernel from suse's menu )
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: so you mean grub itself will be able to update without using an os?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Yes
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: Ah, that would work :)
<Refried_> is there a simple way to get a list of all manually-installed packages? (opposite of autoremove, ya know?)
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: Though that means I would need to Install OpenSUSE's bootloader somewhere else right?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, It's not really ready yet, and would currently be harder to initially setup than other options ( even though from there on it would just be automatic )
<obscurant1st_> somebody?
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: Actually, I was more surprised to find out what youcan run scripts like that in grub itself
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Yes, or not install it at all ( it should still update the menu.lst without grub installed to a partition / mbr )
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: Wait, so it will still create a /boot folder?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, There are a lot of surprising things you can do with grub2 :)
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Ubuntu does if you tell it not to install grub to any mbr, suse probably also does.
<soreau> obscurant1st_: You probably need to make sure your user has permissions to whatever partition you created
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, If not then just tell it to install grub to a partition ( rather than the mbr ) and suse's grub will just never be loaded.
<obscurant1st_> soreau, how can i add my user ?
<Cyber_Akuma> My Ubuntu intall already has a boot partition, problem is I just need to run those commands to upgrade to grub2 XD
<Cyber_Akuma> I am going ot nuke the windows and opensuse install to reinstall them, but I want to keep the ubuntu instal
<bugaloo> hi everyone. I have a problem with sound in my Ubuntu 9.10. I'm using a hp dv2000 laptop, and when I plug the headphones the sounds comes out from then but still continues playing on speakers. Does anyone knows how can I configure to mute the speakers when I plug the headphones?
<obscurant1st_> soreau, and btw i never used to create any folders in /media for mount a partition, but now when i try to mount it even as sudo, it says there is no folder like that
<igggimin> Howdy......   if fdisk is unable to create a disk label on /dev/sda is the hard-drive kaput?
<soreau> obscurant1st_: You can run the command as your normal user, sudo chown -R $USER /path/to/mount/point
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: So, I should install windows, install openeuse, then update ubuntu, then try to setup grub?
<dj_segfault> bugaloo: I can't offer you a solution, but I can verify the problem.  HP did a weird thing with the wiring, and the change has to be done by the card instead of the hard switch in the earphone jack.
<Cyber_Akuma> no wait
<Cyber_Akuma> I should probably update ueuntu and grub before opensus right?
<bugaloo> dj_segfault, I dont think this is a hardware issue. It works on windows vista on the same laptop
<dillard> anyone can help im trying to set a printer up all i get is this  There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-authorized
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Did you see my comment about my scripts not being ready yet?
<igggimin> fdisk --- how can I use fdisk to confirm whether this old Dell's HD is good or trash?
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: yes I know, I meant just chainloading
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: sorry for the confusion
<Jordan_U> igggimin, You wouldn't. Use System > Administration > Disk Utility instead
<dj_segfault> bugaloo: Yeah, because Windows knows about the problem and the Linux software doesn't.  I don't remember if there's a way around it.
<voss749> bugaloo restate the problem
<bugaloo> dj_segfault, yeah... my hope is somone fixed the problem
<Anzenketh> What problem?
<dillard> can anyone help im trying to set a printer up and all i get is this when i try to add There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-authorized
<dj_segfault> bugaloo's problem is that some HP laptops have sound cards with separate speaker and headphone output, so plugging in the headphones does not turn off the speakers.  It has to be done in software.
<Guest9312> rghfh
<bugaloo> dj_segfault, found on forums that much people had the same issue with different laptops, and some of them solved, so I hope there is a solution for hp
<voss749> ubuntu needs to keep openoffice up to date
<voss749> bugaloo what was your problem
<Gnea> voss749: feel free to help make it happen
<bugaloo> dj_segfault, yes, I know... but I think there is somehow to configure it on linux
<igggimin> Thanks Jordan - viewing now... many bad sectors :-(  ............. how do I decide whether the disk is salvageable? or when do I say to hell with it and get a new drive?
<bugaloo> voss749, hi everyone. I have a problem with sound in my Ubuntu 9.10. I'm using a hp dv2000 laptop, and when I plug the headphones the sounds comes out from then but still continues playing on speakers. Does anyone knows how can I configure to mute the speakers when I plug the headphones?
<bugaloo> I tried to load module snd_hda_intel with the option "model=hp" or "model=laptop-hp" there are some options available, but still nothing
<bugaloo> I'm not pretty sure the model options worked fine
<voss749> gnea, the openoffice version is there , ubuntu doesnt package it until the next ubuntu version
<bugaloo> on my old laptop I fixed the problem with the "model" option on modprobe, but it wasn't an HP laptop
<voss749> bugaloo did you check your sound preferences
<dj_segfault> bugaloo: Have you checked alsamixergui to see if there's a separate mixer control for headphone and speakers?
<bugaloo> voss749, I did... the problem is: there is only one channel... if I mute the speakers it mutes the headphones too
<Jordan_U> igggimin, What exactly is the smart status?
<ARishi> bugaloo: This problem is quite popular. I fixed mine by muting my speakers manually.
<bugaloo> ARishi, that's the problem... alsa has no a separated channel for speakers
<igggimin> hehehe ------  if SMART Data says: "DISK HAS MANY BAD SECTORS" Backup all data and replace the disk - is there any way to avoid replacing the disk :-D
<voss749> bugaloo what model hp is this?
<igggimin> ???
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma, Can you clarify which solution you want to use?
<bugaloo> voss749, dv2000
<Jordan_U> igggimin, Not if you value your data
<Gnea> voss749: enjoy: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/how-to-install-openoffice-32-in-ubuntu.html
<igggimin> there's no data to save - I just installed this on a box some Mississippi guy sold my buddie for his daughter - Windows concealed the bad sectors, but Linux is freakin out
<igggimin> I just want to reinstall Ubuntu and can't even do that
<igggimin> hence, Fdisk, SMART, etc
<voss749> bugaloo do you have gnome alsa mixer installed?
<Jordan_U> igggimin, Then the drive is toast
<bugaloo> voss749, I do
<igggimin> lol
<voss749> What does it show
<johnjohn101> smart utils on ubuntu will fix you bad sector issues
<igggimin> My personal experience is Dell+Hardware=Toast. Yes.
<bugaloo> voss749, you mean what controls?
<Jordan_U> igggimin, If you want to have fun with it and help test but not get any practical use you can format it with btrfs with options to duplicate all data and metadata.
<voss749> bug, try edit and sound card properties
<bugaloo> voss749, I have the follow controls: Master, PCM, Digital, Ext mic, Int mic
<bugaloo> and that's it
<Jordan_U> igggimin, Btrfs will constantly be recovering from damage until the last throws of the drive's pitiful life :)
<igggimin> that _does_ sound fun, heheh but I have to deliver the machine back to my pal for his 15-year-old
<dj_segfault> bugaloo: Those are the inputs.  Look at the other tab for the outputs.
<voss749> bugaloo on top of the mixer you should have a thing that says edit when you click on it it should say sound card properties
<Jordan_U> igggimin, Get a new drive then.
<igggimin> Jordan_U: no way to salvage this drive you think? could I somehow isolate bad sectors?
<bugaloo> voss749, all options are marked
<Jordan_U> igggimin, If it's got that many bad sectors now there will be more, and when you get more that will mean data loss.
<Jordan_U> igggimin, The drive is also probably close to the point where it's going to give out entirely.
<igggimin> Jordan_U: agreed. I just wanted to explore...   If FDISK can't write to it and SMART says "many bad sectors", I'm gonna say it's toast
<Jordan_U> igggimin, I'm betting that the reason windows "didn't complain" was that it was installed before the drive was bad and the bad sectors were more likely to appear in recently written areas, i.e. not system files.
<ic3man05> I'm having an issue installing the latest ubuntu. It only sees my raid 0 setup that doesn't exist anymore. Whats going on?
<itheos> hey
<dillard> can anyone help im trying to set a printer up and all i get is this when i try to add There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-authorized
<voss749> bugaloo right click on the speaker is there an option for open volume control?
<itheos> how to see a windows desktop from ubuntu ? i mean desktop sharing
<ic3man05> itheos, rdesktop?
<itheos> tightvnc?
<Jordan_U> itheos, Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<bugaloo> voss749, yes
<orbframe> rdesktop
<itheos> ok let me try thanks
<bugaloo> voss749, sound preferences?
<voss749> bugaloo, click the switches tab
<Jordan_U> itheos, For vnc use Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<igggimin> makes sense Jordan - way to watch :-)
<igggimin> THX!
<bugaloo> voss749, you mean right or left button?
<voss749> bugaloo , right button on the speaker thing
<bugaloo> voss749, only has a Mute and Preferences
<lyrae> is there a command line tool to trim audio files?
<obscurant1st> how to avoid asking password everytime i try to mount a partition?
<Mobius220> could anyone please recommend a replacement browser on ubuntu 9? every time I turn around firefox is sucking up all kinds of resources, maxing out my system monitor
<dsnyders> Mobius220, You could try opera
<johnjohn101> opera, chrome work well on 9.01
<johnjohn101> 9.10
<orbframe> chrome is good
<Mobius220> I didn't think there was a chrome for linux yet
<dj_segfault> Mobius220: google chrome has gotten MUCH better
<dsnyders> ... or lynx
<johnjohn101> i'm running it now.
<voss749> bug go to preferences
<dj_segfault> Mobius220: I'm running it right now
<itheos> remote desktop viewer asks for host???
<Mobius220> heh yeah there is always lynx.. I was hoping not to give up some of the web 2.0 stuff though
<ic3man05> has anybody here every installed ubuntu and still boot windows afterwords?
<Mobius220> do chrome/opera go through the repos, or would those be manual installs ?
<Mobius220> ic3man- sure, several times
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<ic3man05> Mobius220, like you completely wiped the partitions
<dj_segfault> Mobius220: I installed from Google's website
<johnjohn101> icman05, I have vista and ubuntu dual booted and I rarely go into vista
<Mobius220> ic3man05- easiest way is to install windows first, then linux bootloader will pick it up
<itheos> what should be the setings on windows pc?
<orbframe> itheos: host =  the computer you're connecting to
<ic3man05> Mobius220, I'm trying to but ubuntu isn't seeing my hard drives correctly
<ic3man05> fdisk sees them fine though
<itheos> orbframe, the name or ip?
<Mobius220> ic3man- either way, I've done it from a fresh new drive, and I've added OS's later, as well
<orbframe> go with ip
<ic3man05> I have no clue how to fix this...
<dj_segfault> obscurant1st: You can put an entry in /etc/fstab and add the user option.  That should let users mount it
<git__> Most of the freezes I experience with ubuntu 9.10 may be attributed to the 2.6.31.x kernel
<switch10> obscurant1st: if you erase the password in password and ecryption keys, it will never ask you for a password....
<Mobius220> ic3man- what's the current status? one of the two are installed, or neither, or what ?
<johnjohn101> git__, I've had some freezes with 9.10  what do you recommend?
<voss749> git, I thought they could be attributed to stuck floormats ;-)
<Mobius220> ahaha that's funny stuff ^
<obscurant1st> dj_segfault,  ass the user option?
<git__> i'm testing 2.6.32.x and things are looking very good ... was able to compile php and its modules
<git__> johnjohn101, upgrading to 2.6.32.x
<obscurant1st> switch10, i dont want to avoid passwords for everything, i just need to avoid it while mounting drives, nice tip though
<ic3man05> Mobius220, I had windows 7 RTM installed Raid 0 setup. I removed the raid setup from the bios and installed windows xp on the first harddrive and now i'm trying to install ubuntu on the second one. Ubuntu is still seeing the raid setup though.
<dj_segfault> obscurant1st: add not ass.  Sorry it's late
<johnjohn101> git__, any instructions?
<git__> johnjohn101, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8708228&postcount=38
<DJ_HaMsTa> i just installed ubuntu and the sleep function does not seem to resume as it should
<dj_segfault> obscurant1st: man fstab
<Mobius220> is it seeing an empty array, or a volume that no longer exists, or what ?
<obscurant1st> dj_segfault, ooops, ok, thx.
<obscurant1st> :D
<git__> johnjohn101, just download the three deb files pertaining to your 32-bit or 64-bit hardware
<johnjohn101> git__, i will try in the morning. headed to bed now
<git__> k
<johnjohn101> i bookedmarked the page
<johnjohn101> i may wait until 10.04
<ic3man05> Mobius220, only thing it sees is a /dev/mapper/nvidia_bahhfiff and 320GB of free space. (I don't have any nvidia hardware btw).
<git__> 9.10 been freezing for me ever since i had it installed, it's been over 4 weeks
<voss749> The Toyota Camry, the drag racer for grandma ;-)
<Mobius220> ic3man- you might try a livedisk first, either your same ubuntu, or maybe gparted livedisk, and see if your volumes look right
<git__> i believe 10.04 is TLS
<frankS2> git__: DMA?
<git__> should be more stable
<git__> frankS2, what is DMA?
<frankS2> git__: try enabling it, man hdparm
<ic3man05> Mobius220, I have the install cd on a usb drive atm. fdisk looks fine
<Myrtti> git__: you installed alpha, it's not stable yet
<Mobius220> you mean cfdisk ?
<Mobius220> fdisk would be on DOS, and isn't nearly as powerful
<Ranjan> anybody using monodevelop ??
<ic3man05> Mobius220, no "sudo fdisk -l"
<sabgenton> I want to make an entry in grub 2
<Myrtti> git__: oh sirry misread
<Mobius220> oh okay, never used that
<sabgenton> is there some sort of auto detect thing I can run ..
<sabgenton> I'm totaly lost
<ic3man05> Mobius220, either way it seems like its holding information from a previous startup...
<ic3man05> Mobius220, the installer that it
<ic3man05> is**
<git__> 9.10 uses 2.6.31.x kernel ... that's the culprit I believe, when I rsynced 40GB of files to my 1TB USB drive, it froze.  When I try to compile php and its modules, it froze.  I have the newer kernel for 9.10, 2.6.32.x.  No freeze compiling php and its modules.
<obscurant1st> dj_segfault, actually in my fstab there are no entries for these partitions,so what should i do?
<sabgenton> I am acutally cloning a partition  so in grub legacy I would just copy the entry in vim and change the partion nuber by one
<Mobius220> hmm well even though you could write to your flash, I dont think the scripts are there to "save" that sort of thing.. I would still say check out gparted, and see if there's not some residual reason for the error
<git__> i'm going to try to rsync 40GB of files to my 1TB USB next on this new kernel ... getting excited.
<sabgenton> as I'm just cloning to the next partion along on the same drive
<itheos> how to view my friend's screen which has windows 7. and i use ubuntu? i can see my screen. but not his screen
<Mobius220> or I have not installed ubuntu from USB, maybe there is something about that process that is different, and I wouldn't know what to tell you about that
<Ranjan> itheos: use VNC
<Mobius220> ^ VNC is great
<sabgenton> hmm
<itheos> i have vnc viewer. he should also have it installed?
<sabgenton>  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Ranjan> itheos: the windows machine should run vnc server
<Ranjan> itheos: not vnc viewer
<Mobius220> you'll need the VNC server installed, in order to tap in remotely
<itheos> ok thanks
<Mobius220> but sometimes the packages come together
<itheos> ok
<Ranjan> itheos: http://www.realvnc.com/
<itheos> Ranjan, he has tightvnc. that would work fine?
<philien> Do you think that ChromeOS is a Linux system ?
<Ranjan> itheos: ok..but it should be server and not viewer
<itheos> ok thanks
<ic3man05> Mobius220, I googled and I think a bios update might fix my problem :X
<git__> vnc is old tech ... it should die
<git__> splice is the future
<philien> Do you think that ChromeOS is a Linux system ?
<Mobius220> hehe well that would be an easy fix, heck yeah try that
<Mobius220> VNC should die? some of us say "if it aint broke..."
<git__> hehe
<git__> use it while it's working :)
<johnjohn101> git__, I use the pae kernel, do you think I could upgrade to that?
<git__> i give it 4 yrs
<lyrae> i am doing 'chmod 755 .' on some dirs and it's not taking effect. any thoughts?
<Jordan_U> git__, splice?
<chilli0> I need some help. My computer is weriddd.  there is something wrong with x11. When i install programs it just comes up with like 100 issues.
<git__> what is pae, johnjohn101 ?
<chilli0> And firefox wont start lool
<johnjohn101> pae allows you to use 32 bit to access 4 or more GB memory
<Mobius220> Physical Address Extension?
<git__> Jordan_U, splice from redhat ... it's open source, it's going to rival ICA and RDP
<Drnish> how do we sync WM6 to ubuntu
<JackDeth> I want to setup my ubuntu laptop to receive voicemail messages for a small business startup. Does anyone have an extra google voice invite they would share?
<git__> johnjohn101, you can upgrade because it will create an extra entry in grub, can always use old kernel
<johnjohn101> gotcha
<damagu> Hey all. Is there an easy way to backup movie dvds in avi format? I find dvd::rip very confusing.
<Mobius220> so what makes this splice superior to vnc ?
<philien> Do you think that ChromeOS is a Linux system ?
<Jordan_U> git__, My google foo is failing me, do you have a link?
<Callum__> What the hell, PAE isn't doing its job
<chilli0> philien, Its a google os.
<Callum__> Ubuntu only shows 3.2GB of RAM when I have 4GB installed
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | philien
<ubottu> philien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mobius220> wiki to the rescue.. ChromeOS is linux based, but not "open"
<philien> Jordan_U : Ok excuse me
<oompaloompa007> Callum:  You will need to install 64 bit in order to use all of your available RAM.
<Drnish> how do we sync WM6 to ubuntu .. any one has come ideaa
<git__> sorry Jordan_U, it's spice
<philien> How can I become an Ubuntu Devloper ?
<chilli0> I need some help. My computer is weriddd.  there is something wrong with x11. When i install programs it just comes up with like 100 issues.
<git__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4DZwYqnyJM
<ardchoille> !ot
<lyrae> philien, you can start by viewing the bug tracker and fixing bugs like a mad man
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chilli0> X11 says its not fully installed. And It cant connfigure it at all
<luton> hello
<luton> berk berk
<luton> ?
<Richiie> Ferro
<git__> omg no freeze on kernel 2.6.32.x on Ubuntu 9.10 *wee*!!
<obscurant1st> my fstab dont have anything about my partitions, but still its mounted when i click on the partitions names in computer:///
<obscurant1st> where doest it sotre this information?
<lindo> ciao
<luton> yo
<Richiie> can anyone help me whit error codes ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<Mobius220> Richie- your drive isn't ready
<Richiie>  ata2.00: error:  ICRC ABRT
<Mobius220> ;)
<Richiie> i get that if i do an sudo reboot on my server
<Richiie> Mobius220: how do i fix it then if it isnt ready ?
<Mobius220> I was just kinda being a smart alec, as far as I know, that could mean different things.. is it a local server in your same location ?
<chilli0> Can anyone help me with x11-common not being configured and getting 100 gpkg errors?
<Richiie> Mobius220: No not in the same location as i am right now.
<Mobius220> chillio- I have never seen that, but if that isn't a system you've spent lots of time setting up, you might consider starting from scratch with a fresh install ?
<Richiie> Mobius220: i got a server running in annother appartment
<Richiie> from the one im living in
<Mobius220> Richiie- if everything was working before and now it isn't I would approach it like a HDD problem rather than software
<Richiie> Mobius220: what do i need to do to solve this error message every single time before boot up ?
<obscurant1st> my fstab dont have anything about my partitions, but still its mounted when i click on the partitions names in computer:///, somebody?
<Mobius220> although since you're remote, you could try debugging as best you can from there
<obscurant1st> where doest it sotre this information?
<Mobius220> I assume it's not mounting that drive ?
<Richiie> Mobius220: its about 1 week ago i installed that server and the computer im using is old so who knows...
<Mobius220> ah yeah last time I saw that, it was a drive crapping out on me
<Richiie> Mobius220: i bought myself an 1.5 TB harddrive and the ubuntu server system is on the default 40 gig harddrive
<coz_> so guys ..what the heck is up with pulseaudio recently?
<obscurant1st> Mobius220, its mounting all drives
<obscurant1st> but will ask for password.
<Mobius220> gosh be careful with those.. I have a friend, made a 6 drive array with those 1.5 TB Barracudas
<Richiie> Mobius220: i have no idea how good / bad the status on that IDE 40 gig is but i would appriciate if you knew any solution or anything i could do BEFORE i think of changing that IDE hard drive..
<Mobius220> he's now sent back 8 drives out of 6
<obscurant1st> also when i create new partition, it also getting listed in computer:///
<Mobius220> oscurant- sorry I meant Richie
<obscurant1st> Mobius220, oh,k
<Richiie> Mobius220: Any solution ?
<Mobius220> obscurant maybe it's mounting as you click? try a restart, and before you open anything, do sudo mount
<Mobius220> err. just mount, sorry
<BinaryMan> someone mind saying my name to test beep alerts?
<Flannel> BinaryMan: I refuse!
<Mobius220> BinaryMan wassiup
<BinaryMan> wonderful
<BinaryMan> thanks
<chilli0> Can anyone help me with x11-common not being configured and getting 100 gpkg errors?
<opengyan> hi all ! i have ubuntu 8.04 LTS @ office due to official reasons ....and at home 9.04...
<Richiie> Mobius220: do you have any solution for me i did not understand the last part you wrote to me ?
<Mobius220> Richie- okay lemme think... well you must have some OS since you're able to tap in, right?
<obscurant1st> Mobius220, actually it is getting mountd, so i was wondering if not in fstab, where does it get the information for this mounting thisg
<Gnea> opengyan: and..?
<Mobius220> so is it the boot drive is okay, and the data drive is not ?
<Richiie> Mobius220: yes  i use ubuntu server OS on the Default 40 GIG IDE hard drive
<opengyan> i have problem in having broadband through USB modem on 8.04
<Mobius220> I mean as far as mounting as expected..
<Richiie> Mobius220: 8.04 LTSP
<opengyan> it works fine on 9.04....
<opengyan> detected by NM and just works..
<Gnea> opengyan: do you have to use the usb cable or can you connect an ethernet cable?
<Mobius220> obscurant- some linuxes will automount whatever it finds, it's not a matter of a config, it sees it, it mounts it.. I coudn't say for sure on ubuntu 9
<Richiie> Mobius220: yeh im mounting it :P
<Hellhound666> Hi all
<opengyan> Its a USB based....looks like pen drive ...
<Richiie> Mobius220: i invite for private chat hold on
<opengyan> small wireless unit
<Gnea> ah
<opengyan> usb CDMA modem
<chilli0> Can anyone help me with x11-common not being configured and getting 100 gpkg errors? I also cant start firefox ( when i try in termnial it get a bus error)
<Hellhound666> have a java question when somebody gets a chance. thanks
<BinaryMan> I'm running 9.10 and everything seems to mount automagically
<BinaryMan> chilli0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<Flannel> Hellhound666: What sort of java question?
<chilli0> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: x11-common is broken or not fully installed
<Gnea> opengyan: have you followed the modem howto guide yet?
<Hellhound666> I'll just post it "exec: 48: java: not found"
<opengyan> so on 8.04 the device dosent come up as gsm/cdma modem rather a storage device ...
<Hellhound666> Flannel: exec: 48: java: not found
<Flannel> Hellhound666: Have you installed java?
<BinaryMan> chilli0: try sudo apt-get install reinstall x11-common
<Hellhound666> I've installed jre too
<opengyan> Gnea: they wont claim support for linux at whole :(
<BinaryMan> might be sudo apt-get install --reinstall x11-common
<Gnea> !modem | opengyan
<chilli0> v
<ubottu> opengyan: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Hellhound666> yup both pms-linux PS3 server won't launch and vuze
<lyrae> is there a command line tool to trim audio files?
<chilli0> BinaryMan, x11-common is already the newest version.
<Flannel> Hellhound666: install sun-java6-bin (-jre itself won't do it)
<BinaryMan> chilli0: did you try the command with --reinstall?
<BinaryMan> sudo apt-get install --reinstall x11-common
<Hellhound666> I did some searching and maybe a conflict with compiz + java
<Hellhound666> I'll give it a shot I installed the binary but I'll try again
<Hellhound666> wait jdk right?
<Hellhound666> so sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin ?
<Flannel> Hellhound666: yes
<song_sun> -
<Flannel> !java | Hellhound666
<ubottu> Hellhound666: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Hellhound666> ok I'll give it a shot hopefully it's that easy
<chilli0> BinaryMan, Same thing. Just errors. I cant BP them either, firefox doesnt work.....
<Hellhound666> oh I feel dump lol
<BinaryMan> strange
<Hellhound666> Didn't have to in mandriva though
<chilli0> I get Bus error when i try running firefox in termnial
<chilli0> BinaryMan, Could i pm it to you?
<Fudge> what is the repos for karmic to install thunderbird3? i added ubuntuzilla sf but it doesnt seem to work
<BinaryMan> chilli0: i can only imagine what the errors are.
<chilli0> So dont want me to pm the,?
<coz_> Hellhound666,  if you just   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  it will pull in most of what you want unless you are coding java
<BinaryMan> there's a command to reinstall something from scratch.
<BinaryMan> i'm trying to think of it.
<BinaryMan> a specific command when getting gpkg errors
<chilli0> k
<Hellhound666> no I have been trying to find a nice cpp gui/compiler though
<chilli0> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<chilli0> Setting up x11-common (1:7.4+3ubuntu10) ...
<chilli0> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Input/output error
<BinaryMan> in the meantime, try sudo apt-get remove x11-common
<coz_> Hellhound666,  a bit of a warning...sun java is not available on ubuntu lucid coming out in april ..
<chilli0> kk
<BinaryMan> then try installing it again.
<Hellhound666> gtk+ but I need a bunch of dependencies right?
<Hellhound666> I'm not up to speed with that
<pneuma> how do you disable one of the wifi connections ?
<chilli0> Could this kill the system lol.
<Hellhound666> I'm running triple boot right now ha
<pneuma> i have an internal and a usb, i want to disable the internal i think they are conflicting
<ultraparadigm> Anyone know if Compos interfears with wine applications?
<Hellhound666> ifconfig "nic" down?
<Omen_20> could Canonical please just make a ctrl+alt+delete equivalent? When ubuntu locks, it's 100x worse than windows.
<git__> building php requires a lot of recursive testing
<Jordan_U> !resuib | Omen_20
<ultraparadigm> Omen_20  try ctrl+alt+backsplace
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pneuma> hellbound how do i distinguish one from the other
<spy-man> Are you Hacker ...???
<pneuma> i have  wlan0, a wmaster0 and an eth1, i think its confusing eth1
<ultraparadigm> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pneuma> as wlan
<pneuma> but doesnt say which is which card
<trijezdci> hi, (on ubuntu 9.10) I edited PATH in /etc/environment, then quit the terminal, launch another terminal and the PATH did not change, any ideas?
<pneuma> spy-man i am
<Hellhound666> Flannel:  Hey buddy that worked thanks!
<pneuma> i have this program... ./hack <ip>
<sunson> what is the easiest way to quickly setup a fully automatic server OS installation setup? something like Kickstart...
<chilli0> BinaryMan, This is uninstalling my whole system...
<Hellhound666> pneuma: what was that you said?
<pneuma> or nuke.exe for linux
<BinaryMan> Jordan_U: I had an old averatec laptop that would randomly lock up due to a bug in the wlan module. reisub didn't work.
<Hellhound666> what?
<pneuma> hellbound how do bring down one of my wifi cards
<Jordan_U> sunson, There is kickstart
<Hellhound666> nuke that old DoS?
<Jordan_U> :)
<BinaryMan> chilli0: then don't do it.
<pneuma> cuz two are enabled, i want the internal one disabled and the external usb up
<spy-man> Can you help me...? How to Deface Website with javasscript???
<Hellhound666> pneuma:  try sudo ifconfig "card" down
<pneuma> spy-man
<chilli0> BinaryMan, Its halfway through , it will break if i end it.
<BinaryMan> chilli0: have you tried sudo apt-get install --fix x11-common
<pneuma> are you serious
<pneuma> haha
<Hellhound666> or iwconfig can't remember
<trijezdci> is it necessary to reboot to make changes to /etc/environment become active?
<chilli0> no..
<pneuma> get out of here with that question
<kthomas_vh> vncconfig will not control any displays;  using tight vncserver ?
<chilli0> I did what you said to try.
<BinaryMan> chilli0: you shouldn't have done it...
<MattMesa> How do I run a .bin file?
<chilli0> You said to do it..
<pneuma> hellbound ifconfig only shows like eth1 wlan0, doesnt show which is connected
<pneuma> i guess i can trial and error
<MattMesa> specifically I'm trying to install adobe reader
<Hellhound666> bin file is the same except chmod +x "bin file"
<Hellhound666> then ./bin file
<spy-man> pneuma...??? Can U help Me?
<BinaryMan> chilli0: yes, but use some common sense. if everything is being uninstalled in the process, don't do it.
<Hellhound666> I've only had linux for about a week so I might not be right on some things
<chilli0> I thought thats what i have to do to fix it.
<greezmunkey> BinaryMan, that needs to be enabled in your kernel ahead of time, according to the link. Is Alt+Sysrq enabled in Ubuntu kernels? (just askin')
<pneuma> spy-man
<Hellhound666> sudo chmod +x bin file ./bin file
<pneuma> i will not help you deface a website
<pneuma> no one will
<pneuma> get out here with that question.
<FloodBot4> pneuma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pneuma> lamer
<BinaryMan> chilli0: if everything, or close to it is being uninstalled, you're best bet is to back up your $HOME directory and reinstall ubuntu.
<chilli0> k
<BinaryMan> reinstalling everything may produce bugs.
<kthomas_vh> or:  how to share clipboard via xtightvnc?
<Hellhound666> pneuma: run iwconfig
<Hellhound666> wireless config
<pneuma> i got it..i did ifconfig wlan0 down
<ultraparadigm> Anyone ever heard of compoz interfering with Wine applicaitons?
<pneuma> its taking my usb wifi as a eth1, but i fixed it, thank you
<Hellhound666> np
<pneuma> ultra doesnt sound reasonable
<pneuma> ?
<MrPockets> hello!
<pneuma> well maybe it does im not sure if wine uses GTK
<bugaloo> ultraparadigm, actually, compiz interfer in many things that uses graphics
<ultraparadigm> sdfasfasdfas
<ultraparadigm> sorry
 * ultraparadigm wonders what this black area is for in Kvirc
<ultraparadigm> THanks bugaloo, I thought it might
<ultraparadigm> hmm
<ultraparadigm> Because I can't get one of my games to not crash at a certain point, and everyone else seems to get it to work
<BinaryMan> greezmunkey:  cat /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.*/.config | grep CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ
<ultraparadigm> I done all sorts of things to get Team Fortress 2 to work, but it just wont.  I finnaly gave up and just installed it in my windows partition, and I have to use that again (tear)
<Hellhound666> does anyone know a good CPP GUI/compiler?
<BinaryMan> greezmunkey: all the .config files on my laptop say it's enabled
<Hellhound666> I'm using Bloodshed Dev+ on windows but I would like something for linux
<pneuma> still cant get ubuntu to diable one wifi
<pneuma> wish there just was a left click disable like windows
<pneuma> should be
<Hellhound666> pneuma:  u can't get one to disable?
<Hellhound666> pneuma:  what are you using aircrack or something?
<greezmunkey> BinaryMan, from the Wiki: In practice, each command may require a few seconds to complete, especially if feedback is unavailable from the screen due to a freeze or display corruption. For example, sending SIGKILL to processes which have not yet finished terminating can cause data loss.
<pneuma> hellbound no
<Hellhound666> heh
<pneuma> my usb is connected via a extensin cable
<pneuma> and gets better signal then the internal
<mhalligan> Is there an easy way to make apt ignore certain packages during an upgrade? I've had to make custom compiles of bind9 for dlz-mysql support, and would like to get apt-get upgrade to stop failing because of it.
<Hellhound666> Same with me
<BinaryMan> greezmunkey: even if that was the case, the "b" would reboot the laptop.
<pneuma> might just have to boot up windows that sucks
<MrPockets> mm
<MrPockets> Is there any good way to Image Ubuntu on the fly?
<Hellhound666> u can't just bring them down like I said?
<pneuma> only options i get is to disable wireless entirely
<BinaryMan> greezmunkey: and it never did, not even after a few minutes.
<greezmunkey> BinaryMan, You would think...
<pneuma> hellbound nope
<pneuma> how can i distinguish which is which
<Hellhound666> what happens when you try?
<pneuma> that would help
<pneuma> what card to what ifconfig
<asdf`> what ubuntu music programs work well with older ipods?
<Hellhound666> lspci
<Hellhound666> then ifconfig and iwconfig
<pneuma> lsusb
<Hellhound666> works for me
<pneuma> ok
<pneuma> that doesnt tell me which is which in ifconfig tho
<pneuma> its actually trying to use both cards at the same time
<Hellhound666> sudo hwinfo
<Hellhound666> yeah I can use both at the same time too
<pneuma> that will work
<pneuma> on two diff networks ?
<Hellhound666> right click on the top corner and disable wireless
<Hellhound666> then ifconfig wlan up
<Hellhound666> I've connected to different networks
<Hellhound666> at the same time yes
<Hellhound666> on wifi
<Hellhound666> pneuma: did you try hwinfo?
<Hellhound666> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<Hellhound666> find the name of whatever you have and shut it down
<Hellhound666> I dunno like I said I've had linux about a week
<pneuma> wow
<pneuma> my internal says its picking up more then my usb external
<pneuma> not making sense
<Hellhound666> any conflicts?
<pneuma> man
<demonspork> whenever I try to "save settings to X Configuration file" in the nvidia settings application it says "Failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<demonspork> the file exists
<pneuma> naa
<pneuma> think im just guna boot to windows dont have time for this ;\
<Hellhound666> ok no conlicts not a hardware problem then
<Hellhound666> ok drivers what about drivers?
<pneuma> everthing works ok...
<Hellhound666> all good there?
<Hellhound666> ok
<Hellhound666> hmm
<pneuma> its just not setting up right man
<Boots32M> Hi all I just downloaded octave and do not know how to install it
<pneuma> its ok, im rebooting
<pneuma> thanks tho
<ultraparadigm> Anyone know if hulu works in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> demonspork, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/nvidia-settings-issue-karmic
<ultraparadigm> !hulu
<Hellhound666> have you tried just starting one adapter at a time
<pneuma> it auto starts at boot
<Hellhound666> unplug usb start internal then plug the other in
<pneuma> i wish i could just have a network connections folder and left click and disable the internal ;p
<pneuma> haha
<pneuma> as windows as that sounds
<Hellhound666> gimmie a sec I'll figure it out
<Hellhound666> nm I dunno ifconfig should work
<kinpa> can anybody tell me which file is located at 1 MB from where we load the compressed linux kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<greezmunkey> kinpa, that's an odd request...what's wrong?
<greezmunkey> lo
<wrapster> does anyone have an idea about dnsmasq pkg ?
<wrapster> I needed help on it..
<compengi> could someone happen to know the default font packages installed on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
 * airtonix sees wrapsters non exsitant question and raises a !
<Fudge> coudl someone please show me an example of putting my wlan00 in etc/network/interfaces like wlan0 inet ip netmask wpa and if i use a wpa_supplicant.conf with the info will it work?
<compengi> ActionParsnip, that's not what i asked
<airtonix> !anyone | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kinpa> greezmunkey: from bootloader we jump at 1 MB to load the vmlinuz.. I want to know what exist at 1 MB (content of 1 MB).... and which file on disk belongs to 1 MB code?
<compengi> ActionParsnip, i don't want to install new fonts. i asked if someone knows the default font packages installed
<varunthacker> I already had ubuntu. I installed it again on another partition. My grub didn't update. How do i add it to menu.lst
<pneuma> anyone good at forging packets for routers that dont respond to ack's ;p
<pneuma> haha ;p
<s7> hi, any help on this, IndentationError: expected an indented block when setting up mailman on ubuntu
<bugaloo> anyone installed vmware on ubuntu 9.10? I'm getting a compilation error
<compengi> varunthacker, i think this could be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hellhound666> brb all
<Line> hello how can i install apache 2.2.8 on my ubuntu 9.10 server?
<vinnythechin> any mogrify users here?
<vinnythechin> Line: as easy as
<vinnythechin> sudo apt-get install apache2
<vinnythechin> Ubuntu makes it incredibly easy.
<Line> apache2 -v says im running 2.2.12 and apt-get install apache2 notifies me i have the latest version
<Line> i want 2.2.8 though
<vinnythechin> Line: sorry about that, that usually means the repository managers have not approved the new software yet for deployment use.
<Line> anyway to access backports? i modified the sources.list but that didnt do it
<xfact> In Ubuntu is this possible that given desktop wallpapers will change automatically after a short time period?
<lindo> ciao
<lindo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> Line: look in software sources app. You can enable them there
<vinnythechin> Line: your best bet is to try set pre-released and unsupoported updates in software sources
<Line> i am running ubuntu server i have no gui
<ActionParsnip> Line: I see
<ActionParsnip> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<vinnythechin> yeah so just add proposed and backports and then do a sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<ActionParsnip> May help
<Line> alrighty ill try that
<ActionParsnip> Line: there may be a ppa with a later build too
<Line> ppa? i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> Line: its an official or unofficial repo hosting debs
<darolu> !ppa > Line
<ubottu> Line, please see my private message
<fez> hello
<fez> is it possible to boot a windows install cd image file from grub to successfully install windows on a preformatted partition
<ActionParsnip> Line: you can add it to the sources file and install from that. Some users use it to install firefox 3.6 or 3.7 for example by adding the mozilla ppa
<fez> in particular a windows 98 install cd image
<ActionParsnip> Fez: grub2 can boot iso files
<fez> aha
<fez> so perhaps there IS a reason to upgrade
<greezmunkey> So, is IRSeekBot10 banned or what?
<langtree> How do I keep sounds playing when switching to a virtual terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> langtree, once you've logged in doesn't the music start again?
<Evet> i've deleted /etc/apache2 folder. now i can't install apache2 properly. what i need to do?
<langtree> Let me try
<indus> Evet, reinstall
<langtree> Hmm, it works even without logging in now.  Not sure what changed.
<indus> Evet, why deleted that folder btw
<l000> hello guys good afternoon. what is the nice desktop to use? (currently im using gnome on karmic) i want less desktop or small desktop...not kde...
<Evet> indus: i wanted new configuration file
<l000> i tried minimal install of xforce. apt-get install xforce, but its not working.
<l000> it says "E: Couldn't find package xforce"
<indus> Evet, you should not delete the folder just like that
<Evet> indus: reinstall doesn't work.
<indus> Evet, so sudo apt-get install apache2
<Evet> indus: neither
<indus> Evet, what error+?
<Evet> indus: "apache2 is already the newest version."
<l000> indus : what desktop are you using?gnome?
<trem0r> hi to all
<trem0r> i got one problem
<l000> trem0r whats your desktop?gnome?
<trem0r> i have LTS
<l000> forgot the other flavour of desktop.it start with xf
<trem0r> Hardy Heron 8.04
<indus> Evet, well sudo apt-get purge apache2
<Flannel> Evet: You need to purge apache2.2-common and apache2-mpm-worker
<qwebirc69102_> hi
<l000> trem0r im using karmic
<indus> Evet, then install again
<l000> trem0r whats the nice desktop to use?aside from gnome and kde...
<trem0r> i know, but i need for local.net
<trem0r> to install squid
<indus> l000, why do you ask>?
<indus> aptitude apache2 will probably remove all deps too
<l000> indus : i need something new.like customised desktop
<Flannel> Evet: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2.2-common apache2.2-bin
<ZykoticK9> l000, are you thinking about Xfce?  xubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> Evet: Then once that's done, install apache2
<l000> indus: i dont like gnome and kde
<indus> l000, iam using gnome
<l000> ZykoticK9 thanks! thats it hehehe
<trem0r> guys i am here on my crunchbang, is it cool?
<trem0r> it has openbox wm
<indus> btw, apt-get purge can be used directly instead of apt-get remove --purge
<indus> fyi
<Flannel> indus: Only on newer versions of Ubuntu
<l000> ZykoticKs : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop right?
<indus> hmm
<ZykoticK9> l000, yup
<indus> l000, xfce is uglier though,
<indus> l000, there is one more called lxde maybe have a look at that too
<l000> thanks ZykoticK9. you use ubuntu karmic?
<qwebirc69102_> i want  tenda  w311u driver
<Flannel> l000: lubuntu-desktop
<ZykoticK9> l000, i have a VM of karmic, but i'm using the version that "cannot be named" in this channel
<brando753> guys i tried installing BSD next to ubuntu it didnt work and i cant get past my bios now, what can i do?
<qwebirc69102_> i want  tenda  w311u driver
<indus> i will use lucid alpha 3 today :D
<Andys^> lol
<l000> indus : i want small desktop.small and customized desktop. indus, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?correct?im using karmic
<Flannel> trem0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid  but you should really be asking for support in the crunchbang channel
<indus> l000, yes
<Evet> Flannel: everything looks okay. but /etc/apache2 still doesnt exist
<qwebirc69102_> i want  tenda  w311u driver
<indus> l000, aah sorry i missed that word 'small' :)
<Flannel> Evet: Did you purge those packages?
<l000> indus : yah small amount like xfc
<indus> l000, not sure if lubuntu is smaller or xubuntu
<Evet> Flannel: sure remove --purge
<indus> l000, be warned , lubuntu is beta, \
<indus> l000, or not finished yet i hear,
<l000> indus : ok ill stick to xubuntu
<Flannel> Evet: Ah.  You removed that folder entirely?  Did you install anything else, such as mod php or anything?
<indus> l000, yes better i think
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, pretty cloak and daggar there :)
<Flannel> Evet: Please pastebin the output of: dpkg -l | grep apache (paste.ubuntu.com)
<l000> indus : whats the best dvdburner to use in xubuntu? i use gnomebaker in ubuntu gnome..thanks
<indus> l000, xubuntu hmmpffffff never used
<indus> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<indus> damn, doesnt list xfce burners
<l000> hehehe
<l000> ill stick to gnomee then
<l000> gnoome
<l000> gnome
<l000> gnomebaker
<indus> l000, why?
<indus> oh gnpome baker
<l000> indus : coz i know gnomebaker than the rest burner
<Max2345> hello
<l000> hi Max2345
<Evet> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/H1bHh3Zy
<gilo> hallo Max2345
<Flannel> Evet: Right.
<Evet> Flannel: i've reinstalled one more. and its okay
<Evet> Flannel: thanks for noticing apache2.2-common package
<SuspectZero> hey there
<SuspectZero> how can i downgrade from grub2 to grub legacy on 9.10?
<Flannel> Evet: you'll want to do this as well: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-python && sudo apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-python
<indus> SuspectZero, use the older live cd and install it
<Flannel> Evet: since until you do that, you'll never be able to successfully install those packages either
<trem0r> guys, how do i install cursor themes for crunchbang linux (openbox wdm)???
<SuspectZero> indus, any other way?
<indus> SuspectZero, or install from synaptic grub legacy but not sure if that boots properly
<ZykoticK9> !crunchbang | trem0r
<ubottu> trem0r: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dsnyders> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Evet> Flannel: thank you again. have a nice day
<SuspectZero> damn
<SuspectZero> grub2 is way too complicated
<c_nick> how to access the Application->Games or any other menu from the terminal and where are all the files located
<impi_> helo, i am using zend studio and eclipse and 9.10. buttons wont click and im loosing so much time coding. i tried this fix, but it does nothing :( export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1
<impi_> can anyone suggest a fix?
<darolu> quit
<sabgenton> I just ran update-grub2 and it gave me a hep of errors. I am now affraid to restart my computer
<sabgenton> should i be?
<lydiakjennings1> would anyone be able to help me with a potential partition problem?
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: whats the issue
<lydiakjennings1> my machine will not un-hibernate or un-suspend
<lydiakjennings1> i set up 3 partitions - root, home, and swap
<pneuma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8086015#post8086015
<c_nick> sabgenton: go to synaptic and there see the dependencies of grub2 and make a note incase everything goes bonkers and u get just a terminal you should be able to reinstall all of that
<pneuma> rt2870.h
<lydiakjennings1> i only dedicated 822 mb to swap and am wondering if that is not enough
<pneuma> there is no include/rt2870.h
<pneuma> in the source
<c_nick> sabgenton: it wont get u back to 100% but definitely 95%
<pneuma> i dont get it ?
<mohamed> هااااااااااااى
<stevr1it> i have a problem with the update. ubuntu tries to update openoffice but it stops saying that it is opne , but in relaity this is not true, can you help me?
<pneuma> tells me to edit a file that isnt even there
<c_nick> 822mb is nearly a gb which is sufficient
<c_nick> i suppose
<xp_prg> hi all, I am running ubuntu server and I can't connect to a listening server, iptables doesn't show any rules, can anyone help me understand the issue?
<brjann> lydiakjennings1, how much RAM does the machine have?
 * c_nick says inorder to talk to me say my name
<sabgenton> c_nick: I am in karmic and I haven't upgraded to grub2 it allready was installed from the start
<c_nick> yes i know
<c_nick> sabgenton: but then u upgraded it right
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: then i have no idea what the prob is...i have messed with power management options and nothing seems to work - and it is a netbook, so not a whole lot
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: i dont whats your issue
<pneuma> anyone do wusb100 ?
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: before my upgrade to karmic, it suspended/hibernated fine
<pneuma> in linux
<dsnyders> xp_prg, what does iptables -L show?
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: thx for the help anyway
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1:  An upgrade is never recommended you should always do a fresh installation
<pneuma> all the forums tell me to add a line to a file that isnt there
<Optimus55> hey does anyone know how to get gnome-shell to load by default instead of the old gnome?
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: i apologize, I did a fresh install; i just meant that in a previous version (Hardy) it was working fine
<DJ_HaMsTa> how would i be able to scroll on web pages? im unable to with the mouse wheel
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: I do know that your swap partition needs to be at least as large as your amount of RAM
<xp_prg> http://pastebin.org/97000
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: did u do a fresh install where u tell ubuntu not to touch your home folder ?
<sohrab> hi all
<pneuma> whats the correct syntax for building from source, make, make install ?
<sohrab> anyone work with wireshark ?
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: for hibernation support, I mean.
<bullgard> The  Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them where (in what file) does it store the names found?
<ZykoticK9> DJ_HaMsTa, up / down arrow keys perhaps?
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: i set up separate partitions for / and /home, so I guess
<DJ_HaMsTa> yes but how can i make the mouse wheel work ?
<brjann> pneuma: usually ./configure && make && make install
<sohrab> i want sniff the yahoo messenger on it
<Flannel> !checkinstall | pneuma
<ubottu> pneuma: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: have u done the same in your earlier version too
<xp_prg> figured it out nevermind
<dsnyders> xp_prg, can you ping the server?
<sohrab> plz answer my ask
<sabgenton> c_nick: sorry my internet keeps disconecting
<Flannel> pneuma: but most of the time you won't have to compile
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: that may be the issue - I will have to look into my ram amount and then may have to reinstall so as not to waste space with a useless swap partition
<dsnyders> xp_prg, Good!  What was the issue?
<sohrab> omg
<ZykoticK9> DJ_HaMsTa, if you have an Xorg file - verify it has [ Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" ] under InputDevice section
<Optimus55> Hey i'm using gnome 3 and i want it to load as the default, anyone have an idea how to do this/.
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1:  and is the suspension/hybernation only the issue or you also have a problem with network like Places->connect to server etc working fine Computer:/// Trash:/// check it
<Optimus55> ?
<surjya> hi geeks
<c_nick> sabgenton: no probs
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: no, i previously had dellbuntu out of the box
<sabgenton> c_nick: update_grub just changes the boot menu script right?
<sabgenton> why do i need to know the deps for installing grub?
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: yeah, all else is good
<surjya> I recently downloaded ubuntu netbook remix and wrote it on usb drive
<Cappy> folks, im looking for an editor with good syntax highlighting for web design
<c_nick> sabgenton: dont really know but if u are upgrading something just make a note of the dependent packages if incase it does not work u can reinstall them
<surjya> but i am not able to boot
<surjya> can anybody help
<stevr1it> i have the os 9.10 which cannot update openoffice, It always says that opneoffice is open, but it si not, what can i do? plz
<HiLander25> Hello
<c_nick> sabgenton: If you auto updated why worried i think it should work fine
<sabgenton> c_nick: I don't think I will need to reinstall any packages
<bullgard> stevr1it: Where do you want to update OpenOffice to?
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: System->Administration->System Monitor will show you how much memory your machine's got
<surjya> is it the right platform to ask ubuntu netbook remix questions?
<c_nick> sabgenton: i think it should work .. grub2 updation will not remove anything just add new so it should work dont worru
<c_nick> y*
<lydiakjennings1> surjya: there is a great website that is actually dedicated to the dell mini that lists compatible usb sticks; google dell mini ubuntu and you should see it in the first few
 * c_nick keeps his fingers crossed
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: 2 gb
<stevr1it> bullagrd: here on my laptop, with ubuntu 9.10,,but it si the daily update that ask me to update it
<mgmuscari> anyone know where chromium data is stored in /home ?
<surjya> ok... i will try thanks a lot
<varunthacker> i had ubuntu installed on sda7.Now i installed it on one more partition sda10.It gave an ubiquity error when installing grub.I used the live cd to install grub. It still does not show the other ubuntu
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: try googling your issue is unique never came across it which ubuntu are you using
<pneuma> if you build a install from source
<pneuma> how do you uninstall it
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: karmic
<greezmunkey> stevr1it, you could try this in a terminal: ps -ef | grep open, and see what it gives you...
<ZykoticK9> mgmuscari, ~/.config/chromium/
<bullgard> stevr1it: What is your current OpenOffice version?
<stevr1it> bullg
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: yeah, that's likely your problem then. you don't have enough swap space to dump your RAM to disk for hibernation.
<dsnyders> surjya, check out pendrivelinux.org.  They do a lot of stuff with linux on usb drives.  Not sure about netbook remix though.
<stevr1it> i check
<mgmuscari> ZykoticK9: thanks
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: do you know if i can fix it w/o reinstalling?
 * sabgenton is pluging into a better souce of internet
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: indicator-applet-session is installed
<stevr1it> paste!
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: if that was a question, then yes it is
<Cappy> folks, im looking for an editor with good syntax highlighting for web design, or is gedit as good as any?
<surjya> The steps mentioned there , I have already executed
<mgmuscari> ZykoticK9: meh... any idea how to install a theme downloaded from a website?
<greezmunkey> stevr1it, did you only get one line back?
<bullgard> !who | stevr1it
<ubottu> stevr1it: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: I am not so sure but Hibernate should be there from default.. from the applet what happens when u click on hibernate
<ZykoticK9> mgmuscari, i've always just installed using their site -- sorry man, good luck
<stevr1it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383511/
<mgmuscari> it's not clear where in this path to throw the thing...
<stevr1it> bullgard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383511/
<mgmuscari> ZykoticK9: yeah i'm just getting fed up with them only having like 80 total themes
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: depends on how comfortable you are with resizing partitions, etc.
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: i have not tried - what should happen, just so i know when i try
<huntsclan> hi there
<mgmuscari> ah well
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: this was my first time doing it, but i have the basic process down
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: maybe it will restart or shutdown or give an error message... if u did not try how do u know its not working ?!
<pneuma> how can you tell if a pkg is installed
<pneuma> via cmd line ?
<greezmunkey> stevr1it, who is docvert? A utility?
<stevr1it> i don't know
<stevr1it> maybe a convert
<ardchoille> pneuma: apt-cache policy package
<c_nick> how to access the Accessories Places System from the terminal
<bda_> всем привет!
<c_nick> where are the packages installed /usr ??
<greezmunkey> stevr1it, type who in a terminal
<greezmunkey> who
<stevr1it> ok
<ardchoille> !ru | bda_
<ubottu> bda_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<huntsclan> can I ask for some help setting up my ubuntu home server please? I need help with SAMBA and how to share the user folders
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: it's a bit different when the OS is already installed -- you usually have to boot using a livecd and a utility like gparted
<stevr1it> stefano  tty7         2010-02-25 04:30 (:0)
<stevr1it> stefano  pts/0        2010-02-25 08:23 (:0.0)
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: i have it set to hibernate (and have had it set to suspend) when i close the lid, and it will not come back on, even after pushing a button or touching the touchpad, when i open the lid
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: so for simplicity I would probably recommend a reinstall :)
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: i assume i can find gparted in synaptic?
<greezmunkey> stevr1it, that's about right... you need to figure out where "docvert" came from, you could kill the processes perhaps...
<bullgard> The  Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them where (in what file) does it store the names found?
<asmith> I'm using Xvfb and it works fine, but all the time I get these warnings: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<asmith> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy, how can I get rid of these? (ubuntu 8.04)
<rich97> Is there a way to check if a process is using a port and preventing it being used by annother application?
<stevr1it> how can i kill it?
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: if you want gparted try sudo apt-get install gparted in terminal
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1:  so it works but it hangs
<SuspectZero> one more question, i made a password for root
<greezmunkey> stevr1it, hold a sec...
<SuspectZero> how can i remove that passwd
<ardchoille> SuspectZero: bad idea
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: maybe some issue no idea
<SuspectZero> ardchoille, yep i was just trying something
<SuspectZero> but now i wanna get rid of that password
<ardchoille> SuspectZero: I believe it's: sudo passwd -l
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: yes, but you won't be able to resize a mounted filesystem.
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ichuan> close
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: thanks for the terminal prompt. and yeah, it just refuses to come back after opening the lid. i have been just restarting every time
<SuspectZero> ardchoille, kk thanks i'll try it
<greezmunkey> stevr1it, docvert is a web application, are you running a webserver? Maybe somewhere in FF?
<racerd> how do i disable pulseaudio?
<ardchoille> SuspectZero: wait
<SuspectZero> yep i know about sudo, like i said, i was just trying something
<ardchoille> SuspectZero: seems there's a new way, from the wiki: sudo usermod -p '!' root
<Kartagis> if I want to restrict user, what software should I use?
<ardchoille> SuspectZero:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: i was kind of afraid I would have to reinstall for this, but was just crossing my fingers someone would know a backdoor fix - you never know with the ubuntu community :)
<SuspectZero> ah perfect
<SuspectZero> tyvm
<ardchoille> yw
<stevr1it> np
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: no probs happy to help :) I was getting such a problem in Ubuntu Interprid but then by auto updating it went
<stevr1it> no
<bullgard> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383511/ does not tell me you current OpenOffice version. On GNOME please click Applications > Office > OpenOffice Word Processor and read what number appears following Open
<obscurant1st> when i click on the drives listed in places from menu bar in ubuntu karmic, how does it getting mounted?, i mean there is nothing regarding this in fstab?
<stevr1it> 3.1
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: actually, you could try booting from the karmic livecd. I think gparted is on there.
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me
<bullgard> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383511/ does not tell me you current OpenOffice version. On GNOME please click Applications > Office > OpenOffice Word Processor and read what number appears following OpenOffice in red letters.
<ardchoille> brjann: it is
<stevr1it> version 3.1
<asmith> anyone can help me?
<brjann> ardchoille: awesome, thanks
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1:  but to think of it .. i installed Koala so... :D u never know if it went or was there
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: so if i boot from the livecd, how would I find gparted? or would it just be part of the install?
<bullgard> stevr1it: Version 3.1 is the Ubuntu 9.10 current version. You do not need upgrading.
<ardchoille> lydiakjennings1: boot from the live cd, then go to System > Administration > GParted
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: thanks again for the help
<asmith> <asmith> I'm using Xvfb and it works fine, but all the time I get these warnings: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<asmith> <asmith> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy, how can I get rid of these? (ubuntu 8.04)
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: welcome
<lydiakjennings1> ardchoille: awesome, thanks
<stevr1it> why it asks me to upgrade
<ardchoille> yw
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: it might also be called "Partition Editor"
<bullgard> !who | stevr1it
<ubottu> stevr1it: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ardchoille> brjann: ahe, I think it was called that in Jaunty
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: why u want gparted ?
<c_nick> and for gparted why do one need a live cd.. cant get from the repo directly ? :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> zykotick9 how do i get to the xorg file lol ?
<c_nick> i am sorry but i dont know this gparted problem ly is having..
<c_nick> can someone furnish me some details
<ardchoille> c_nick: because using gparted needs to be done on unmounted partitions
<brjann> c_nick: can't resize a mounted partition
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: it was a suggestion from brjann that i might be able to repartition
<bullgard> stevr1it: It probably asks you to update. And probably because some other DEB program package is not up-to-date.
<ardchoille> c_nick: so if you're modifying your main install partition, you can't do it via gparted while logged in
<c_nick> oh ok so the partition is the current one lydiakjennings1 is on
<DJ_HaMsTa> nvm found it
<crazeej> /j #virtualbox
<crazeej> hmm
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick: i think so
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: here's a walkthrough of a similar type of situation with gparted: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MegaHerz> Hi all. Yesterday I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. Now I have my FireFox lost all addons. Why?
<greezmunkey> bullgard> stevr1it: I haven't run this laptop for a few days...there was an OO update waiting for me also.
<lydiakjennings1> brjann: awesome. i am checking it out now
<bullgard> greezmunkey: Yes, _update_ but no upgrade.
<c_nick> ardchoille: brjann whats the issue with lydiakjennings1
<stevr1it> it is related to some dependencies http://paste.ubuntu.com/383516/
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: except you don't want to create any new partitions, just make one smaller and another larger.
<c_nick> lydiakjennings1: are you planning to reinstall
<greezmunkey> bullgard, Yup.
<brjann> c_nick: her swap partition is too small for hibernation to work. 800 MB swap, 2 GB RAM.
<ardchoille> c_nick: looks like resizing partitons
<Blou_Aap> ok
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah, need the livecd for that
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: also, before any of this, back up important data ;)
<olskolirc> testing
<Blou_Aap> my screensaver is off and my power setting are disabled to switch off the screens
<Blou_Aap> yet when i watch video
<olskolirc> testing font color
<olskolirc> got it
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<scottj> If I open a terminal and hold Ctrl-n then every 5 seconds or so (random) the ctrl modifier won't take place and a couple plain n keystrokes will sneak through. Could it be that this is a software/driver problem, and not a hardware problem? I didn't experience any ctrl problems in Windows and this happens w/ both ctrl keys
<Blou_Aap> it fades to black
<ardchoille> olskolirc: hi
<greezmunkey> g'night
<lydiakjennings1> c_nick, brjann, ardchoille: thanks y'all
<ardchoille> yw
<lydiakjennings1> i'll try this now
<obscurant1st> when i click on the drives listed in places from menu bar in ubuntu karmic, how does it getting mounted?, i mean there is nothing regarding this in fstab?
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me
<c_nick> brjann: so she only has to resize swap .. ah i never knew u required 2 GB for hibernation
<brjann> lydiakjennings1: no problem. good luck!
<MegaHerz> What version of FireFox is on Ubuntu 9.10?
<c_nick> MegaHerz:  3.5
<MegaHerz> c_nick: 3.5.8? Shiretoko?
<MegaHerz> or...
<brjann> c_nick: you need as much swap as you have RAM; hibernation simply dumps the contents of RAM to the swap partition
<c_nick> hmm
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: currently 3.5.8 with all updates
<c_nick> brjann: how much ram did she have ?
<brjann> c_nick: 2 GB
<c_nick> ok so she needs a 2GB swap
<surjya> ubuntu netbook release boot problems
 * brjann nods
<surjya> I am able to get the boot menu
<c_nick> so she will have to resize her swap from 800MB to 2GB
<surjya> but not able to boot
<ardchoille> Right, and making swap larher means making some other partition smaller
<c_nick> hmm i dont think that will hurt her home directory or root
<c_nick> cause swap is a separate partition
<ardchoille> right
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: I'm confused with all those names - shiretoko, namaroko, etc... Has your version a name?
<suhaizal> testing XChat
<c_nick> MegaHerz: whats the problem
<lydiakjennings1> btw, who comes up with a name like psychocats? that is awesome. thanks again and i am signing off now to try this craziness. :P
<surjya> can anybody suggest what may be the problem?
<MegaHerz> c_nick: lost all addons after upgrade. And having 2 menu items in menu for FireFox
<MegaHerz> c_nick: and lost flash
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: Nope, just sats "Firefox version 3.5.8"
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: ok, thanks
<Blou_Aap> my screensaver is off and my power setting are disabled to switch off the screens
<Blou_Aap> yet when i watch video
<Blou_Aap> it fades to black
<Blou_Aap> every few minutes
<surjya> Can anybody help me on Ubuntu netbook Release?
<Blou_Aap> why?
<FloodBot4> Blou_Aap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c_nick> c_nick@nick-terminal:~$ firefox --version     Mozilla Firefox 3.5.8, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2010 mozilla.org
<bugaloo> anyone knows about fixing a bug on vmware using ubuntu 9.10?
<bullgard> stevr1it: My Italian is not good enough to understand all messages in your log. I still believe that some other packages need updating from which OpenOffice is depending. So please try clicking System > Administration > Update manager > Install updates.
<surjya> Can anybody help me on Ubuntu netbook Release?
<bal> всем привет!
<ardchoille> stevr1it: OO.o had a large update today
<stevr1it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383519/
<bullgard> !ru | bal
<ubottu> bal: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<surjya> I am able to get the boot screen... but after selecting to install Its not working
<c_nick> MegaHerz:  you can install addons if u remember.. i am not sure but if u copy the mozilla folder and then reinstall firefox then replace the the mozilla with your backedup mozilla folder i think it will have all ur previous setting in the new one.. but since u have already screwed up the prior suggestion would be the best for you
<bullgard> surjya: "its not working" is no exact description. Please give a more detailed description and preferably an error message.
<scottj> anyone want to help me verify if my system has a unique bug? Open a terminal and hold down Ctrl-n for about 15 seconds. Did any n's show up? (meaning the ctrl modifier stopped working)
<surjya> actually on boot screen it is asking to install or try ubuntu
<surjya> when i select install and press enter nothing happens
<brjann> scottj: no Ns here
<surjya> it does not show any error message also
<c_nick> surjya: does it show a blank scree with a mouse cursor
<surjya> not
<surjya> no.. it does not proceed to next screen
<MegaHerz> Ok, now having another problem with 9.10. I --purged firefoxes, removed menu items (as they were living there even after removing firefoxes), reinstalled firefox-3.5 but it is NOT in menu. Any ideas?
<bullgard> surjya: I understand your situation. I do not know how to help you. The best thing to do is to visit a friend and show him what happens with your computer in this situation.
<obscurant1st> surjya, check the installation source for any possible damages
<MegaHerz> update-menus does nothing
<surjya> you can think like after i pressing enter it seems like .... it does not take effect
<c_nick> surjya: do one thing when u come to the boot screen and it says to install or try there press F4 and select "safe graphics option" and then try installing
<surjya> I have downloaded it two times ....
<surjya> ok
<surjya> I will try it c_nick
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: you can try and respawn your panel but that might kill tray applets: killall gnome-panel
<c_nick> i think tht will solve ur issue :)
<c_nick> ;)
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me, when i click on the drives listed in places from menu bar in ubuntu karmic, how does it getting mounted?, i mean there is nothing regarding this in fstab?
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: just tried. Menu still lacks of Firefox
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: How did you install firefox?
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: apt-get install firefox-3.5
<c_nick> MegaHerz: synaptic->firefox
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: hmm.. may need to log out and back in, but I've never had to do that
<c_nick> or u should prefix=/usr not sure
<brjann> obscurant1st: do you mean removable drives, like USB devices or cameras?
<ardchoille> c_nick: shouldn't have to do that if installing from repos
<c_nick> MegaHerz:  try firefox on the terminal
<obscurant1st> brjann, no my ntfs drives
<c_nick> ardchoille: ok
<MegaHerz> c_nick: works of course
<MegaHerz> c_nick: I wonder why it is not in menu
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: you can add a menu item manually if you want
<Blou_Aap> my screensaver is off and my power setting are disabled to switch off the screens
<c_nick> because its not installed in the default location
<Blou_Aap> yet when i watch video
<Blou_Aap> every few minutes
<Blou_Aap> it fades to black
<brjann> obscurant1st: ah, okay. that's most likely the work of udev
<Blou_Aap> why?
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: yes, but this doesn't solve the problem of not-autoupdating menu after installing a package
<obscurant1st> brjann, udev? is there anyway i can configure it? like i do in fstab
<c_nick> MegaHerz: try apt-remove ff then install from synaptic n see
<c_nick> whts to lose here
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: good point. But also not all packages set a menu item anyway
<obscurant1st> coz first of all it asks for password, then it mount my drives to some wierd numbers
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: firefox? Just checked under another user - FF is in its' menu
<brjann> obscurant1st: yes, udev is controlled by a series of (admittedly cryptic) rules files
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: this is getting.. weird
<c_nick> MegaHerz:  do this
<c_nick> firefox --version
<bullgard> "The  Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them where (in what file) does Avahi store the names found?
<MegaHerz> c_nick: synaptic is a front-end
<MegaHerz> c_nick: no difference should be
<bebeli> ,,,,,
<c_nick> hmm
<brjann> obscurant1st: let me look and see if I can find something for you
<obscurant1st> brjann, thx. :D
<olskolirc> what is the command line code that opens up software sources please?
<zcat[1]> olskolirc:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<olskolirc> not that zcat[1]
<ardchoille> olskolirc: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<olskolirc> ardchoille, I get this error when I put that path in the terminal: apt API not stable yet  warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<brjann> obscurant1st: I'm only finding stuff that's out of date or really cryptic
<obscurant1st> brjann, yeah, i was also trying that, its too much confusing for me.
<ardchoille> olskolirc: That command works fine here (Karmic)
<ardchoille> I took it directly from the menu item
<brjann> obscurant1st: you might be better off searching through the ubuntu forums for "udev rules", or asking around here some other time.
<obscurant1st> brjann, ok, thx for helping though. :D, atleast you pointed me to the right direction.. :D
<olskolirc> great now what command is it to hide the output of the error message so that it runs in the background
<brjann> obscurant1st: you're welcome :)
<ardchoille> olskolirc:  command > /dev/null 2>&1
<olskolirc> before or after gksudo software-properties-gtk ardchoille
<ardchoille> olskolirc: at the end
<justin22885> is anyone here?
<brjann> obscurant1st: hm, one more thing. what release are you using?
<justin22885> does anyone have much experience with wine?
<ardchoille> justin22885: try #winehq ?
<justin22885> is that on the freenode server?
<ardchoille> yes
<pehden> ...
<pehden> #phpBB
<bullgard> "The Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them, where (in what file) does Avahi store the names found?
<justin22885> all the rooms seem to be dead right now, i cant find chatters in any
<obscurant1st> brjann, i am using ubuntu 9.10
<ardchoille> justin22885: go ahead and ask here
<justin22885> i read you can get yahoo instant messenger to work flawlessly under wine with clever use of the winetricks script
<brjann> obscurant1st: do the password windows look like this one? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30493532/dialog_at_session-start.png
<obscurant1st> brjann, yep, its the same
<ardchoille> justin22885: you can also get pidgin touse yahoo protocol and not have to use wine at all
<brjann> obscurant1st: is everything on your computer fully updated?
<vinnythechin> whats a good app to convert a .mov to a flv while keeping quality high
<justin22885> i WOULD use pidgin, but i really prefer using YIM for the chatrooms than pidgin
<obscurant1st> brjann, oh, let me check, its been 1 week.
<knoppies> Im looking for login settings/themes/pics/etc
<pehden> video xonverter
<ardchoille> knoppies: are you on Karmic?
<pehden> *converter
<obscurant1st> brjann, a few updates are there, 7.0 MB
<obscurant1st> now updating
<DJ_HaMsTa> whats some cool thing to do in ubuntu ?
<brjann> obscurant1st: probably the openoffice.org ones :) so not related to this problem
<obscurant1st> oh,
<justin22885> well, i guess the good news is it IS possible to use YIM on linux.. and through the winetrick script, who knows what else may work.. i know the PC games i do play on windows all rate gold under wine (civilization IV, sims 3, spore)
<MegaHerz> Does gnome have its own storage for menu? I have firefox-3.5 missed in gnome menu, while it is in /usr/share/menu
<brjann> obscurant1st: the reason I ask is because I found a bug on launchpad that sounded similar to your problem: password dialog on login, automounting internal partitions that weren't in fstab, etc
<abhi_nav> DJ_HaMsTa: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<bullgard> MegaHerz: Yes.
<brjann> obscurant1st: the bug was with gvfs, which is gnome's automounter, but it was supposedly fixed back in november
<abhi_nav> what is winetrick script?
<obscurant1st> oh ok, brjann gotta go now, if you got anything, just send me through memoserv, again thx for your help.
<brjann> obscurant1st: no problem. sorry I couldn't be more help :)
<MegaHerz> bullgard: where it is stored? How to configure (how to reset it to update-menus state)
<MegaHerz> bullgard: like what file in home dir should I delete? )
<MegaHerz> bullgard: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Tips#GNOME_Menu_Tips - I think I found info )
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: your customized menu items are in ~/.local/share/applications
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: yeah!
<Blou_Aap> ok
<Blou_Aap> seriously
<Blou_Aap> can someone help me
<Blou_Aap> my screensaver is off and my power setting are disabled to switch off the screens
<Blou_Aap> yet when i watch video my screens go off
<DJ_HaMsTa> abhi_nav, im looking at the tutorial and it tells me to do sudo aptitude update but i like to use apt-get, would this work the same ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8&lang=en
<ardchoille> DJ_HaMsTa: sudo apt-get update
<MegaHerz> ardchoille: fixed. I delete 2 firefox entries in there and after update-menus it lives no in menu )
<DJ_HaMsTa> right
<ardchoille> DJ_HaMsTa: that's just updating your sources, I assume you've added a PPA recently
<abhi_nav> DJ_HaMsTa:Do as directed by the software developer.
<ardchoille> MegaHerz: yay
<bullgard> MegaHerz: Try right-click on 'Applications Places System' > Edit Menus > (Main Menu) > (Menus) > Applications > Internet > (Items:) > Firefox Web Browser
<ardchoille> bullgard: I think he got it sorted
<McL0VIN> Howdy
<McL0VIN> who is up this late and can give me some support here :)
<abhi_nav> DJ_HaMsTa: Always read the documentation or instruction and the various ways for installing some software in details
 * McL0VIN popup a beer!
<abhi_nav> !ask | McL0VIN
 * McL0VIN ouch its soooooooo cool..ahhhhhhh
<ubottu> McL0VIN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ectropy> I wish to downgrade from ex4 to ext3. can anyone find a guide for this?
<bullgard> "The Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them, where (in what file) does Avahi store the names found?
<McL0VIN> am new to the pro><y world, and just installed squid and squid-common ...i need help config it
<DJ_HaMsTa> abhi_nav,  wow looks very nice thank you
<brijithmac> hi all I could not enable desktop effects please help.
<abhi_nav> DJ_HaMsTa: Welcome!
<DJ_HaMsTa> abhi_nav,  what theme do you have ?
<brijithmac> hi all,.....  I could not enable desktop effects please help.
<bullgard> brijithmac: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<brijithmac> bullgard: hi, let me explain my problem in detail..
<goose> apparently my Swap isn't being used
<Noobpastry> hey guys, so after recovering ubuntu by fixing grub2 I can no longer boot into windows.  I get "Error: no such device ###########..." anyone know how to fix this?
<[criipt]> How do i disabled One core on a dual core machine?
<brijithmac> bullgard: I am using a remastered live CD for installation.
<MegaHerz> bullgard: yes, works everything now. Gnome was overriding system menus, so I simply removed what was overriding
<knoppies> ardchoille, sorry, went afk. I am on 9.04, but yes, I am talking about 9.10 more specifically.
<brijithmac> bullgard: I know that it will work in my system,also I know where to enable it, but now it just not working ..
<bullgard> MegaHerz: Glad you found it. --  Enjoy ubuntu!
<goose> anyone know any reason why my swap wouldn't be touched, at all? (according to Top)
<ardchoille> knoppies: The new gdm in Karmic isn't feature complete yet so most theming isn't enabled.
<ardchoille> knoppies: quite different from what  you have in 9.04
<MegaHerz> bullgard: thanks )
<brijithmac> bullgard: I had the same issue earlier. that day some one from this IRC help me to solve.
<Noobpastry> goose: what are you using for swap?  A swap partition?
<brijithmac> bullgard: in his opinion that was due to wromg installation of graphic driver
<goose> Noobpastry: yes
<knoppies> ardchoille, is that why I cannot customize my logon screen?
<Hellhound666> finally got vuze operational
<ardchoille> knoppies: yes, the current gdm is still in development
<Hellhound666> kept crashing over and over
<bullgard> brijithmac: "it just not working" is no exact dewscription. I cannot help you.
<brijithmac> bullgard: and he asked me to remove some packages and restart after that it
<goose> Noobpastry: the only reason it bugs me is if my computer could be using the swap to increase performance, but isn't
<Hellhound666> something wrong with the java
<brijithmac> bullgard: ok,
<knoppies> ardchoille, thanks.
<Noobpastry> goose: yeah I had that problem before when I tried using a swap file
<ardchoille> yw
<Hellhound666> Downloaded an ancient version and updated thataway
<Noobpastry> goose: but I haven't had issues since swap partition, I just set it up when I install ubuntu and it works
<goose> Noobpastry: did you find a solution?
<brijithmac> bullgard: do know how to remove the wrongliy installed graphics diver
<goose> Noobpastry: yeah.. fdisk -l shows my swap as a different partition than my file system
<brijithmac> hi all any one know to install the correct graphics driver
<brjann> goose: your machine not using much swap is perfectly normal
<[criipt]> Nevermind, Google'd it.
<brijithmac> hi everybody How to resolve graphics driver conflict
<pie3> Hello
<goose> brjann: but afaik my machine's performance could be better if it did, no?
<Noobpastry> goose: yeah, what brjann said and also check out the swap faq if you haven't
<pie3> May i ask there a question about remote desctop in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> goose: mymachine rarely uses swap at all andit's still quite fast and responsive
<brjann> goose: not usually, no. when linux starts swapping, it means it's out of physical memory, and that's usually when the hard drive starts grinding and everything slows to a crawl.
<goose> ah, okay
<goose> thanks
<Noobpastry> goose: also if you can hibernate that means your swaps works, I think
<ardchoille> brjann: That's the best explanation I've seen in years
<brjann> goose: no problem :)
<brjann> ardchoille: :)
<Noobpastry> anyone here know much about fixing grub2?
<ardchoille> brjann: seriously, the last time someone explained that to me it was paragraphs out of a tech manual.. I wanted to stab my ears with scissors
<brjann> Noobpastry: what's wrong with it?
<ardchoille> !grub2 | Noobpastry
<ubottu> Noobpastry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<brjann> ardchoille: haha, tech manuals are never fun
<jasonmchristos> what does chmod 777 do?
<Noobpastry> brjann: after installing windows and then recovering ubuntu with a live disc I can no longer get into windows
<brjann> jasonmchristos: makes a file readable, writeable, and executable by everybody
<Noobpastry> brjann: gives "Error: no such device ###########"
<Noobpastry> brjann: where ########## is the UUID i guess
<ardchoille> sounds like it's looking in the wrong place
<jasonmchristos> thanks
<Noobpastry> yeah, but I just followed the documentation and I never had a problem with old grub
<Noobpastry> guess it's probably some bug in grub2
<brjann> Noobpastry: windows and linux on different drives, or just different partitions?
<pie3> I have a trouble with XDMCP accecc. The situation: XMing@windows (laptop) and ubuntu desctop ("main") situated in different subnets. I can work with desctop via putty link but cannot connect via XDMCP-connection. Connection via XDMCP from another desktop which situated in subnet of my "main" desctop can be established correctly. What can be a root of a problem?
<Noobpastry> brjann: different partitions
<Noobpastry> brjann: same drive
<budger> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DJ_HaMsTa> outlook web access does not show subfolders in any other browser than internet explorer, is there a way to trick the system into thinking im using IE ?
<Noobpastry> DJ_HaMsTa: I think there is some way to use IE in linux.  Probably with wine
<brjann> Noobpastry: hm. I'm not gonna be much help, ubuntu handles grub2 much differently than I'm used to :) sorry!
<Noobpastry> brjann: that's alright.  It's an obscure issue i think
<brjann> DJ_HaMsTa: outlook web uses some IE-only features that you can't fool into working with e.g. firefox, unfortunately
<Noobpastry> DJ_HaMsTa: check out ies4linux
<bullgard> brijithmac: I do not know the proper graphics driver.
<jasonmchristos> brjann: what if i want to make it 777 for a certain user?
<pie3> I think, cause of problem can be in XMing Build. Can you recommend XServer for Windows, which can help to make XDMCP-access to Ubuntu, rather than XMing?
<palani> #moblin
<brjann> jasonmchristos: the three different numbers encode permissions for user, group, and other, respectively.
<bullgard> "The Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them, where (in what file) does Avahi store the names found?
<jasonmchristos> im using a lamp server and i want to be able to edit /var/www without using sudo
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<jasonmchristos> so i would use how do i know which number to put for my username?
<brjann> jasonmchristos: then you probably just want to chown the files to your uer
<nomnex> can someone help with cp --parents. cp --parent ~/Download/foo/foo.txt ~/Backup should output ~/Backup/Download/foo/foo.txt. No? My output is like cp ~/Bakup/foo.txt
<brjann> jasonmchristos: er, user.
<brjann> jasonmchristos: right now, they're probably owned by root:www-data, right?
<jasonmchristos> brjann: i was thinking that but i was afraid it might mess up the LAMP from doing everything right
<jasonmchristos> by default root owns everything and i only own my home directory
<brjann> jasonmchristos: unfortunately, without getting really complicated, that's about all you can do. if the files are owned by root:www-data, you can't give permission to yourself without giving everyone else permissions too
<jasonmchristos> brjann: if i give everyone permission will this include people browsing from the web?
<brjann> jasonmchristos: not explicitly, no, as apache runs as www-data. however, if apache was compromised by an attack, the malicious user would be able to overwrite anything in /var/www
<DJ_HaMsTa> Noobpastry, thank you, seems to be installing perfectly!
<DJ_HaMsTa> Noobpastry, would this work for mac as well ?
<llutz> brjann: cp --parents works here as expected
<root> test'
<jasonmchristos> brjann: well i just chowned it
<Noobpastry> I know nothing about macs, but you could google it
<jasonmchristos> where are mysql databases located after you issue the command to create one?
<brjann> llutz: what do you mean?
<llutz> nossralsuva:
<Noobpastry> DJ_HaMsTa: you could check out ies4osx for mac
<llutz> sorry, wrong nick brjann
<brjann> llutz: no problem :)
<Elnino> i have a window7 and ubuntu installed on one machine, and i want to increase the harddisk space for ubuntu, how do i go about that
<llutz> nomnex: cp --parents works here as expected
<brjann> jasonmchristos: the files are probably somewhere in /var, why?
<indus> Elnino, with a live cd, use partition editor
<Elnino> u mean i should use an ubuntu cd
<jasonmchristos> brjann: because the elgg i am installing wants a mysql database i have to tell it the user/pass/db
<Gnea> Elnino: did you install ubuntu via cd or did you use the install-from-windows method?
<cdE|Woozy> is it possible to set mandatory values for /apps/panel/general/object_id_list via /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory (I'm providing mandatory launchers this way), but allow users to still add their own launchers? /apps/.../object_id_list is of type "list"
<Elnino> Gnea, via cd
<Gnea> Elnino: then you'll need to shrink the win7 partition. that can be tricky.
<Elnino> i have done that
<cdE|Woozy> all users have the mandatory launchers I put in there, but unfortunately they can't add their own ones :(
<Elnino> my problem now is merging it to the ubuntu [artition
<brjann> jasonmchristos: ah. sorry, I can't help much there :)
<Gnea> Elnino: awesome. yeah, just bootup the ubuntu cd into livecd-mode and open the partition editor from there - I'm guessing that you want to keep your current ubuntu information intact?
<Elnino> yes
<Gnea> make a backup before proceeding with this.
<Elnino> k, thanks
<Gnea> burn a cd or dvd or copy to a flash drive
<Gnea> burn: please turn that off
<Kartagis> if I want to restrict user, what software should I use? like a kiosk mode
<nomnex> llutz, not for me, can you help and follow: cp --parents ~/Download/foo.txt ~/Backup should output ~/Backup/Download/foo.txt is it correct? My output is the same as cp without arg. ~/Bakup/foo.txt
<nomnex> llutz, does that make sense?
<Gnea> Kartagis: there appears a detailed analysis of such a procedure here: http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linuxkiosk/ubuntu01.htm
<nomnex> llutz, edit help and explain... not follow
<bullgard> "The Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them, where (in what file) does Avahi store the names found?
<llutz> nomnex: no idea what's wrong there.
<nomnex> llutz, okay thanks
<llutz> nomnex: but yes, it should result in ~/Backup/Download/foo.txt    as it does here
<jumbers> Is there any easy way to figure out how many MB of video ram my integrated video card has?
<indus> jumbers, integrated cards share system ram
<indus> jumbers, or check in bios
<jumbers> Ah, hmm
<nomnex> llutz, i try again, thanks
<pzero> what should i look into if im trying to share a folder in ubuntu to a windows computer over the network, the windows computer sees the linux computer in network places, but cannot access it? Also, the linux computer sees no windows shares.
<Kartagis> thanks Gnea, I'll read that
<Kartagis> Gnea, do you think sabayon or this approach would be more efficient?
<nibbler> my find follows symlinks, how can i prevent this? i am not using -follow....
<poolie> nibbler: what's the command?
<Kartagis> how can I make ubuntu set my hostname according to the dns record?
<marenostrum> CLEAR ALL
<nibbler> poolie: find /var/log/hosts/ -ctime -1 -type f -name "errors"  -- under hosts there is hostname and fqdn for each host, with one of them being a symlink to the other
<nibbler> poolie: i want to find the error files only once
<brunoscunha> with the last gnome network manager update, apparentely there is a bug in DHCP that prevents connecting to a wired connection, Has anyone found a solution for that?
<nibbler> poolie: ignore it, sorry my fault
<poolie> i was going to say that sounded strange
<poolie> did you have /var/log/hosts/* ?
<nibbler> poolie: yep, this is a syslogserver logging pretty much ;-) first the command was find /var/log/hosts/*/*/*/kernel/ blah, so the symlinks were already included by the */*/* stuff, find could not change it. before pasting i removed that, and still got double-files - butthis was due to the "kernel" stuff missing - itssolved now, thanks
<Genti> hey all, im using telnet localhost 25 to test sendmail, i with 2 addresses of mine, from xyz@yahoo to xyz@gmail works fine, i try the other way around, theres no mail
<Genti> any ideas?
<xfact> Which program I need  for Syncing ipod snuffle in karmic?
<marenostrum> JOIN xubuntu
<Kartagis> how can I make ubuntu set my hostname according to the dns record?
<xfact> How to sync ipod shuffle with Ubuntu 9.10?
<Gnea> Kartagis: can't say for sure, haven't actually applied it
<Gnea> !ipod | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<grandemahatma> hello. I'm connected via ssh to a remote PC. Is there  any log file on the remote PC with all the commands I  use during the ssh connection?
<meeniac> hi guys
<geirha> grandemahatma: The shell will store them in history. type «history» to view it
<assiss> Hi all.  How to delete a user whose home dir is ecrypted by ecryptfs? When I use "sudo userdel xxx" it shows "userdel: user xxx is currently logged in". But I do not have any xxx logged in.
<geirha> grandemahatma: And they're stored in ~/.bash_history (if you are using bash)
<grandemahatma> geirha: yep.. but will it be store in my local bash history, or on the remote machine?
<xfact> Ok I have two options for syncing my ipod with Ubuntu, 1st Bensee and 2nd Amarok, which is the best choice you think? (I am not experienced so I am asking :)
<nibbler> assis: sudo rm -rf ~xxx; sudo sed '/xxx/d' /etc/{shadow,passwd}
<geirha> grandemahatma: On the machine running the shell, which will be the remote when you've sshed in.
<nibbler> assiss: and make sure he is not logged in before (w
<xfact> any suggestions?
<assiss> thanks, nibbler.
<bullgard> "The Avahi service finds automatically online computers and printers in the LAN." After having found them, where (in what file) does Avahi store the names found?
<grandemahatma> geirha: thanks
<Flannel> bullgard: Have you tried in #avahi?
<bullgard> Flannel: No. Let me hurry to do.
<xfact> :(
<Gnea> xfact: don't own an ipod, so don't know. try them both and see which you like best.
<assiss> Then How to deal with /home/.ecryptfs/xxx ? Just delete it ? How to cleanup other things related to ecryptfs ?
<xfact> Yup, logical...anyways ok
<assiss> I did not find any solution about un-ecryptfs in google.
<ArtistSwe> Hello everyone im new to ubuntu. I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. Everything worked pretty fine until i installed the ATI drivers. MY GFX card is a ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600. After installing the ati catalyst center it even installed some new drivers. after reboting the compiz function etc dont work . When trying to start ati catalyst center it says that somthing is wrong and it wont start and that i should use ATICONFIG. when running aticonfig from
<ArtistSwe>  the terminal is gives me an error "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<ArtistSwe> " . I want to use my gfx card for max in ubuntu so i dont want to stick with the MESA stuff. Anyone who can give me a link to a tutorial that explains how i can fix this step by step? notice its an ATI MOBILITY Radeon x600 gfx for laptop.  thanks.... ;-(
<FloodBot2> ArtistSwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<link_36p> Has anyone here had success with video conferences with empathy and the msn protocal?
<Ravious> does anyone know.. does the process of decompiling ever really give much original source?
<assiss> Hi all.  How to delete a user whose home dir is ecrypted by ecryptfs? When I use "sudo userdel xxx" it shows "userdel: user xxx is currently logged in". But I do not have any xxx logged in.
<assiss> Thanks to nibbler:  (nibbler: assis: sudo rm -rf ~xxx; sudo sed '/xxx/d' /etc/{shadow,passwd})
<assiss> Then How to deal with /home/.ecryptfs/xxx ? Just delete it ? How to cleanup other things related to ecryptfs ?
<assiss> I did not find any solution about un-ecryptfs in google.
<FloodBot2> assiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peanut> Hi - is there a way through upstart to make NFS mounting and LDAP lookups wait for a machine to get its DHCP lease?
<brjann> ravious: usually, no, you don't get much of the original back
<Ravious> hmm guess im gonna have to depend on moles then :P
<nibbler> assiss: oh sorry, yep,this needs to be deleted aswell....
<rags> Is there a remote support software available for Ubuntu...? like teamviewer and Crossloop?
<link_36p> Like vnc?
<brjann> Ravious: by that I mean that the compiler rearranges a lot of things and the variable names a decompiler comes up with are usually less than helpful if the binary wasn't compiled with debug symbols
<Ravious> yeah
<Def> Hello everybody! there is a game channel?
<rags> link_36p: but vnc is direct client - server...I want something where I just tell the client to start the app, give me a code and we start sharing
<rags> also , don't want to deal with nat/firewall issues...or altest keep it to a minimum
<Ravious> i want go get my hands on the bios source from one of the major comp co.. dell com.
<assiss> Thank you nibbler.
<earilmadith> Hello, how do i find the mount addres of my usb?
<brjann> Ravious: eek, good luck with that. :)
<Ravious> im determined that they are including predefined hardware destruct dates in the bios..
<llutz> earilmadith: "mount"
<link_36p> rags: do you just want your client to not have to deal with a firewall?
<Def> there is a game channel?
<crawler> rags: have you tried crossloop in wine ro virtualbox?
<crawler> or*
<rags> link_36p: It will be better if he doesnt have to...
<DJones> Def: What do you mean by a game channel, is it a channel to find out about games on ubuntu, or somewhere you can ask about specific games
<rags> crawler: but how will I see the host oS...? Wine might work I suppose...but not vbox
<link_36p> Well I believe its possible to have the client run in listening mode. So you could just provide your IP and the port and they can have there server connect to you (I think)
<Def> DJones I mean the channel where discuss games under win
<rags> link_36p: hmm...yeah...but I suppose we will have to deal with firewall and Nat then..
<assiss> Thank you nibbler. I do as followers: sudo rm -rf /home/xxx; sudo rm -rf /home/.ecryptfs; sudo apt-get remove ecryptfs-utils (now succeed); sudo apt-get remove cryptsetup; sudo reboot;
<assiss> now it seems all cleanup.
<DJones> Def: win? Wine? if its games under wine, you can look at #winehq
<link_36p> rags: actually just you will. So it can lift some of the tech. work from your client.
<assiss> and userdel xxx now succeed as well.
<nibbler> assiss: ummm, you deleted *all* encryptfs? not only /home/.encryptfs/xxx ?
<Def> DJones *for Windows
<assiss> yes. i do not need it .
<nibbler> assiss: ah, okay :)
<assiss> and in /home/.encryptfs, there is only xxx .
<rags> I'm surprised...there is nothing like teamviewer or crossloop in linux?
<DJones> Def: No idea about windows games, probably the best place to ask would be #freenode, they should be able to direct you to a channel if there is one
<nibbler> rags: vnc is
<rags> link_36p: but if the client is listening, so he will effectively be running a server right...
<Def> DJones ok
<rags> nibbler: But vnc needs to be configured at both ends...These are ppl who need tech support..they don't know much..I was thinking something like just install , run and I can view their screen
 * alankila also killed ecryptfs just yesterday after identifying that it took some 5-10s to mount at first login
<link_36p> So there running linux?
<alankila> annoying extra delay to cope with, and probably no good reason for it either.
<link_36p> What distro?
<brjann> rags: what about X forwarding over ssh?
<nibbler> rags: you can preconfigure it, so that it connects to a remote server. user doubleclicks an item, and it show your their screen.... might be vnc has to be installed, not just run, cant remember
<rags> link_36p: yeah..
<rags> link_36p: ubuntu ofcourse...:)
<Kartagis> !info gdmsetup
<ubottu> Package gdmsetup does not exist in karmic
<obscurant1st> is there any problem if i create my swap on extended partition?
<Kartagis> !info gdm
<llutz> obscurant1st: no
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 656 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<obscurant1st> llutz, k, thx
<link_36p> rags: your could even write a shell script that checked if vnc was installed, and then launches the server to connect to your client.
<rags> brjann: Will try that...but again nat/firewall...but might be easier..
<spicey> as an non-ubunter, i was wondering how frequently does the packages get updated from the upstream? for example, i was quite surprised to see lftp version 3.7.8 in the latest jaunty repositories - it's more than a year old, many bugfixes and updates behind, and that's not even the last of the in 3.7.x versions?
<spicey> or are you all living a year behind the world?
<rags> link_36p: Hmm..ok...sounds good...I'll try that
<ardchoille> spicey: we don't usually get new versions once Ubuntu is released. We only get bug fixes and security updates
<ardchoille> spicey: your choices for a newer version are compiling, finding a PPA or waiting until the next release
<brjann> rags: looks like one of the vnc forks has a plugin that does what you want: http://www.uvnc.com/addons/singleclick.html
<link_36p> Wow thats convienent.
<rags> brjann: Awesome!
<brjann> link_36p: i know, i might have to try it out too :)
<link_36p> brjann: Lucky you :p
<spicey> ardchoille, ok, then i'll suppose that lftp is a black sheep of a poor maintainer, as i don't see any reasons why wouldn't it receive the (essentially bugfix) versions up to 3.7.14
<acp_> hi
<acp_> how can I disable my network manager to auto connect to wifi?
<ardchoille> spicey: yes, that's one thing we must remember, we are at the mercy of the package maintainers
<ardchoille> spicey: Though there's no problem with you compiling it and creating your own packages
<crawler> hi acp_ edit your wireless connection and uncheck "Connect automatically"
<acp_> crawler, sorry where do I do that in Network Manger?
<crawler> acp_: in the wireless tab, highlight your connection and choose edit
<acp_> crawler: got it thanks
<crawler> acp_: welcome
<spicey> ardchoille, sure, but i guess that it's still a pity that one as a developer should remember to nag the maintainers at the most popular distribution, otherwise the users wouldn't receive the fixes at all and could live oblivious to the fact that their problems are long solved :)
<ardchoille> spicey: you could become a package maintainer and help keep things up to daye :)
<ardchoille> *date
<justin22885> anyone know any good alternatives to nautilus and dolphin for a file manager to be used with fluxbox?
<ardchoille> justin22885: rox filer? gnome-commander?
<justin22885> id like something with about the same features as nautilus or dolphin
<justin22885> rox filer is an older, lighter, double pane style, isnt it?
<acp_> another question, is epson lx-300 +II (dot mitrix printer) supported out of the box of ubuntu or do i need to compile driver for it?
<crawler> justin22885: thunar is good, never used it with fluxbox though
<justin22885> thunar is xfces propietary, right?
<spicey> ardchoille, not being an ubuntu user myself, that would be too messy, everybody should scratch his own itches first
<ardchoille> Many light wm's use rox filer iirc
<shammi> Hi
<shammi> can anyone suggest me a tool like rrdtool
<shammi> which i can use to store static and dynamic data
<justin22885> im also looking for taskbar options
<shammi> on a timely fashion
<ardchoille> justin22885: you mean a dock
<justin22885> yes
<crawler> justin22885: also have seen PCMan File Manager?
<acp_> I'll plan to use 8.04.4 lts, for billing and I need a printer that will print in batch so Im eyeing on espson lx-300, is 8.04 server supported that printer? or do you have printers to suggest, tnx
<alankila> justin22885: perhaps you should consider lxde, if gnome and kde are off the table for some reason?
<ardchoille> justin22885: There is awn (repos), simdock (repos) wbar and lots of others
<ardchoille> justin22885: awn is excellent but requires compositing
<justin22885> i used lxde for a bit, so yeah i know of pcman
<ardchoille> simdock and wbar do not require compositing
<justin22885> awn?
<hateball> acp_: I _ever_ suggest anything other than HP for Linux printing...
<ardchoille> avant window navigator
<hateball> acp_: never, that is.
<ardchoille> !info awn | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: Package awn does not exist in karmic
<hateball> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<ardchoille> !info avant-window-navigator | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<pokoko222> is there some IDE for c++?
<ardchoille> There's a nice one called eclipse but I don't remember if it does c++
<acp_> hateball: ic so HP would be much easier to install
<sanjoyd> pokoko222: Lots. Depends on what you want.
<alankila> pokoko222, ardchoille: eclipse has c++ mode.
<irgangla> ardchoille: eclipse?
<sanjoyd> Eclipse is good.
<ardchoille> alankila: Ah, good to know, thank you
<pokoko222> Netbeans?
<sanjoyd> You might want to try Anjuta.
<sanjoyd> Netbeans is not as good as Eclipse.
<pokoko222> ok bitches thanks
<irgangla> eclipse does c++ with a plugin
<hateball> acp_: Well hp has the whole http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html going for it, that's why I like them
<sanjoyd> irgangla: Eclipse does _everything_ with plugins.
<justin22885> awn looks cool, but no taskbar for open windows
<hateball> acp_: And there's a version of hplip in ubuntu, and new versions are simple to upgrade to as well
<acp_> hateball: cool! thanks for the info
<ardchoille> justin22885: awn has a plugin that comes with it for task manager )open windows)
<irgangla> sanjoyd: I know ... I use eclipse for everything
<justin22885> whats the proper term for a taskbar that contains the menu button, system tray, open windows, the clock, etc?
<ardchoille> panel
<ardchoille> ubuntu ships with two panels, top and bottom
<ectropy> I've cleared a new partition for another flavor of linux (that uses ext3) and I still want Ubuntu to be my primary OS. The partitioner is saying I have to declare a root file system to continue. SHould I do so by making the mount point for the partition with Ubuntu on it as "/" ?
<alankila> ectropy: I imagine it is really asking "where do you want to install this new linux"
<ectropy> thx
<alankila> it just asks you to place the / mountpoint on some partition so it knows where.
<himanshu_>  how can i use the unused unpartitioned hard disk space? say , i have a hard disk of 120 GB , but while installing the OS , i created the partition of 25 GB . Now i wish to use the unpartitioned space of hard drive.  somebody help me .
<fedi> I have some difficulties setting up wireless. iwlist scan can see my network. iwconfig shows that essid,mode and channel are set up right but access point is not associated.  connecting from GUI takes a long time, and then it just says network disconnected, and yes, I've tried to follow many different tutorials
<llutz> himanshu_: "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdX"   where sdX is your drive, like sda/sdb/sdc. create new partitions, make filesystems, mount
<erUSUL> himanshu_: create a parition format it. mount it somewhere to use it
<ectropy> man, giving that partitioner the go-ahead was freakin' scary. It's not like I have an sensitive data on there - it's just that I really don't want to spend more time with this. Although I have enjoyed the time I've spent :)
<ectropy> it's now formatting the partition I chose for the install
<alankila> ectropy: so you really don't want to spend time with linux, and yet you are in the process of installing a second linux?
<ectropy> (I chose to format just for extra kicks)
<ddavids> hello
<Dynamo-php> HI, I am using sshfs to create an driver image of a remote folder .. for some reason, I can't access the contents when I go to Places and choose the new created virtual drivers. Tells me: "Error stating file '/path/to/Dynamo': Permission denied" .. how can I umount that? normal umount does not work cuz it's not in fstab
<ectropy> alankila: see: "Although I have enjoyed the time I've spent :)"
<ddavids> pls i need help wt my sound... i have sound coming frm my interanl speakers when the headphones are connected. What can i do?
<ectropy> alankila: it's like a 3 hour long roller coaster.
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<silv3r_m00n1> I am looking for some good games
<DJones> !games | silv3r_m00n1
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n1: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<himanshu_> how to see current partition table
<AzikaCorp> himanshu_: df -h
<ectropy> alankila: "Wow! that was great! Let's do something else! ... Oh, no ... my wallet is ... sitting halfway through the track"
<crawler> himanshu_: df -h
<ectropy> alankila: bad analogy, but you get the idea
<Dynamo-php> HI, I am using sshfs to create an driver image of a remote folder .. for some reason, I can't access the contents when I go to Places and choose the new created virtual drivers. Tells me: "Error stating file '/path/to/Dynamo': Permission denied" .. how can I umount that? normal umount does not work cuz it's not in fstab
<Sunn_T> I want to install FlashROM on a live Ubuntu. Is this possible?
<Sunn_T> I've tried 3 times to install it, and for some reason it wouldn't.
<Sunn_T> Then I tried to install it on a full install of Ubuntu and it worked.
<Blou_Aap> my screensaver is off and my power setting are disabled to switch off the screens
<Blou_Aap> yet when i watch video my screens go off
<Blou_Aap> after a while
<regis> server irc.langochat.net
<Blou_Aap> don't want it to
<jlebrech> testing lucid lynx on my ion netbook. it boots which is better than 9.10 :)
<pokoko222> i cant beleieve it, all my desktop files are gone
<pokoko222> sudenly it loged out, and i restarted and baam, desktop files deleted
<pokoko222> and the ones from home folder copied on desktop
<pokoko222> is it a virus?
<jlebrech> the nvidia dual monitor setup detected my monitor but wouldn't switch to dual monitor mode
<pokoko222> and some dependency is set, when i delete a file from desktop it deletes the same in home folder, and when i delete it in home folder it deletes the one on desktop too
<pokoko222> someone please help what is going on
<abejide> #asterisk
<pokoko222> abejide ?
<bgc> Hi, is there anyone available to help with a sound problem on ubuntu?
<pokoko222> yo i thought ubuntu was safe look what happened to me
<pokoko222> same shit as windows
<40FAAHTM9> How do I figure out which graphics driver my machine is using?
<pokoko222> secure, my ass
<bgc> hi.. anyone know about sound on ubuntu? I'm having issues understanding whether to use alsa or pulse to make sound work throughout..
<fedi> I have some difficulties setting up wireless. iwlist scan can see my network. iwconfig shows that essid,mode and channel are set up right but access point is not associated.  connecting from GUI takes a long time, and then it just says network disconnected, and yes, I've tried to follow many different tutorials
<jlebrech> pokoko222 which version of ubuntu have you got?
<bgc> can anyone help? ALSA vs pulse and what to do on Karmic to make sound work?
<airco> anyone know which uptodate linux distribution is smallest in size?
<caprajax> bgc...do you have any sound at all?
<bgc> hi caprajax, yes and no! Basically I use mpd on one side, and then other music programs and online videos on the other. Until now I somehow got it working, but everytime I rebooted I had to start all over again because sound would not work. I have followed loads of tutorials and stuff, and have recompiled the newest version of the ALSA drivers. Now sound works online on online videos, but for example not on mpd
<ashton>  /join #Flauia-Felix
<pmvalente> need some help plesse, after an upgrade my ubuntu hang after boot, the message is Ubuntu is running on low-graphics mode. (EE) failed to load modules "i810" (module does not exist, o=
<Dantonic> hello, I'm encountering an issue with ssh on ubuntu 9.10 when trying to ssh from the internet to my desktop, it hangs on "debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP"  any idea what's going on? I've tried clearing my keys and starting over, uninstalling reinstalling openssh... to no avail.  if I ssh locally on the network it works. lso if I ssh while I am on the same network, but to the "internet" ip as opposed to the local ip, it als
<Dantonic> o works
<caprajax> bgc: I had a great deal of trouble with sound but found solutions here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<scubie> Hi. New to linux/ubuntu. I want to run my own webserver that uses PHP and has a mySQL database. Been reading up on the LAMP package and sounds like what I need. I believe I would also need a mail server if my website is to receive emails? My big question is whether I should install the desktop or server version of Ubuntu?
<abejide> pokoko222 how are you doing?
<scubie> Once my sites are up and running that would be it, wouldn't be using the machine for anything else, just web hosting/testing.
<prodigel> hi all. I've just tried making a symbolic link on a fat32 usb stick pointing to a file in the same directory and I got 'operation not permitted'. My final goal is to make a shortcut file readable on my LCD TV
<sandbu> hi, anyone know of a good terminal based s.m.a.r.t monitor?
<parsix_SAM> hi to all
<brunoscunha> since the latest nm update i've lost the wired connection. It tries to connect and then it says wired network disconnected. How can I get my wired connection back?
<McL0VIN> am new to the pro><y world, and just installed squid and squid-common ...i need help config it
<michael__> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<bigbrovar> Hi guys am looking to get a new laptop and am considering a mac. does anyone run ubuntu on a mac? and how well does it run?
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: whats the point in getting a mac if your going to run ubuntu ? get a laptop that suits your needs, and run ubuntu on it
<sandbu> hi anyone know of an application to test write capasity of an harddrive?
<Quan-Time> NEVER buy a "name"... unless you want the software / OS that goes with it.
<Dynamo-php> hi, can anyone help me mounting sftp with fstab to a specific folder so my netbeans can view it as a folder?
<Dynamo-php> I'm already connected with sftp by the way using the regular Places->Connect to server
<bigbrovar> Quan-Time: am running a dell xps which came with ubuntu preinstalled. but since intrepid I have been getting messed up/ shuddy performance with the Intel card. so much so it has become unbareable
<netmook> Hi i have a problem with initramfs can anyone help pls?
<brunoscunha> since the latest nm update i've lost the wired connection. It tries to connect and then it says wired network disconnected. How can I get my wired connection back?
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: upgrade to karmic 9.10 ?
<bigbrovar> Quan-Time: I checked out HP envy and it shipped an ati card. which i heard is worse. I am looking at a laptop with Nvidia and something 14inch- 13inch screen
<bigbrovar> Quan-Time: I am on karmic
<Quan-Time> Dynamo-php: bonie++ and Cygwin.. only thing i know of...
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: oh..oops. sorry.
<ubuntu> i installed windows after kubuntu 9.10 and grub is gone. read the help.ubuntu but didnt work. can anyone please guide me to resolve the problem. iam getting grub error 15 ?
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: umm.. i run a asus K7 series.. theres K5 which might do what you want.. but yer.. its all personal..
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: i tend to find mac ARE nice, but cost wayyy too much.
<bigbrovar> Quan-Time: I have tried everything mate.. the state of Intel drivers on Ubuntu is a mess :( and I cant find any decent laptop with 13inch screen that ships nvidia
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: yer.. intel are shocking.
<Quan-Time> its VERY hit and miss
<free__> lll
<bigbrovar> Quan-Time: well the xps cost much.. right now what I want is a system that works and met my needs. something which would run Linux very well.
<Dhiraj> [
<bigbrovar> Quan-Time: I am not impressed with hp's offerings, am still checking though but keeping my options open.
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: didnt i see a toshiba @ wallmart for like $899 which had nvidia and a dualcore ?
<Myrtti> Quan-Time: what's walmart? ;-)
<bigbrovar> Quan-Time: am not based in the US and what ever I get most support international warranty :)
<Quan-Time> bigbrovar: gotcha.
<Quan-Time> for the record, im not yank either.
<bigbrovar> Myrtti: its suppose to be a big retail store in North America
<Myrtti> bigbrovar: yeah, I know :-)
<genjix> hey :)
<rfgergrthnre> Yo
<anggiarto> i cannot write any files into my ipod using ubuntu 9.10, previously worked fine under 9.04. it says "permission denied". possible reason?
<genjix> anggiarto: check directory permissions maybe
<genjix> anyone here using 64bit? im thinking of upgrading
<genjix> what apps dont work?
<Myrtti> genjix: I've not found any yet that don't, do you have specific questions or apps in mind?
<anggiarto> genjix: yeah they were all owned by root with no write permissions for anyone but itself, and i cannot change them even with sudo
<sandbu> err whats the terminal command to check if you have an 64-bits or 32-bits os?
<genjix> Myrtti: nope. that sounds great though ;) just what i wondered
<anggiarto> genjix: drag and drop with rhythmbox wouldn't work then
<genjix> sandbu: uname -a
<anggiarto> genjix: chown or chmod wouldn't work
<Myrtti> sandbu: uname -m
<genjix> anggiarto: try unmounting it then changing perms
<genjix> then remounting
<sandbu> ty both :)
<genjix> cool. so im moving to 64bit os
<genjix> i only browse the web, work in virtualbox and chat on skype (kopete)
<Myrtti> genjix: flash might need some tweaking, but once it's done, it's fine
<anggiarto> genjix: if i unmount the ipod folder under /media is gone, cannot change parameters anymore. or did i miss something here?
<genjix> yeah i dont care about that
<sabgenton> i set grub to bot i diffren menu entry rebooted and nothing changed I'm guessing grub failed to boot that entry and reverted to the last working entry?
<sabgenton> is there a log of what happened someware?
<genjix> anggiarto: how do you mount it? using console?
<anggiarto> genjix: automounts when i plug it in
<sabgenton> grub2
<sabgenton> karmic
<anggiarto> genjix: mounts under my username (not root) i presume
<genjix> ack idk weird. i dont have an ipod
<albuntu> I am trying to allow access to only 3 IP in one domain and I am using htaccess. Can anyone tell me what do i have to do to make available publicly only 1 link from this domain ?
<genjix> but the directoiry isowned by root?
<anggiarto> genjix: yes
<ubuntu> ./# grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<ubuntu> No path or device is specified.
<anggiarto> genjix: ls -l shows up everything as root with rwx permission, r for group and others
<genjix> ubuntu: use <tab> to see if exists
<sandbu> what would be the du command to check for avaliable space left on a disk?
<genjix> try /dev/hda .etc
<genjix> du -sh
<ubuntu> genjix: how
<genjix> ubuntu: type /dev/sd*, where I put a star press tab key
<genjix> press it twice
<genjix> and you'll see a list
<genjix> anggiarto: ur best bet is to look on google
<genjix> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-262696.html
<ubuntu> genjix:  i pressed tab. nothing appeared
<genjix> i never had a problem like that before
<ubuntu> 9*.10
<anggiarto> genjix: i suppose so. thx though.
<genjix> ubuntu: you pressed it twice and nothing showed? how about /dev/hd
<ubuntu> 9.10
<ubuntu> genjix:  nothing
<genjix> you're using the live cd or you installed ubuntu?
<sudipta> sid
<poison> ubuntutr
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> cd
<poison> help
<sudipta> hey,what's up???
<folkert> How does Ubuntu handle cpu scaling? What software?
<ubuntu> i was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<genjix> do "ls /dev/ | grep da"
<genjix> ubuntu:
<genjix> paste it here
<VCoolio> I remember having an app to configure the looks of qt apps in gnome somewhere in system > prefs or gnome-control-center; what was that?
<sudipta> how to enable stacks applet in awn
<anakashi> доброго времени суток, тут такое дело - надо на машину которая  на одном роутере со мной висит поставить пару программ, а как это сделать я хз ...
<genjix> Da
<bazhang> !ru | anakashi
<ubottu> anakashi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dantonic> I want to start an x11vnc server session to a remote desktop through ssh, however the remote desktop is not logged into any session, it is displaying the "Log on" screen.  Currently the x11vnc run command does not work for me unless the remote desktop is logged into a session
<genjix> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<genjix> hehe
<ploom> !et
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ploom> damn
<bazhang> please /msg ubottu
<genjix> et = estonia?
<xguru> anyone know how to make pandora work with rhythmbox?
<ploom> et = estonia, yes ;-) and no such support channel exists even that I should/could know
<xguru> silence is never a good response :)
<genjix> well estonias so so so small
<genjix> so obv not ;)
<sudipta> hey,does anyone know that???
<genjix> nice place tho ;)
<anggiarto> genjix: ha! weird, i unmounted the ipod, unplugged it by force, plugged it in again, and it worked now.
<genjix> ah nice.
<D3ATH> suk
<D3ATH> my
<D3ATH> cock
<genjix> nom nom nom
<D3ATH> fuck ypu
<xguru> shut up chris
<genjix> ploom: http://www.flickr.com/photos/genjix/2482964730/ < me ;D
<spO> hi
<D3ATH> haha
<bazhang> genjix, please take offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<D3ATH> i hate you
<spO> how do i use grep to search * Recursively in all directories?
<genjix> sp0 find .
<genjix> spO: find .
<dylanhrayka> hello
<dylanhrayka> can i get some help as i am a super linux noob please, i need to know what i need to download on my windows computer so i can conect to dialup on ubuntu
<brunoscunha> since the latest nm update i've lost the wired connection. It tries to connect and then it says wired network disconnected. How can I get my wired connection back?
<dylanhrayka> hello? anyone?
<Quan-Time> dylanhrayka: ok..
<dylanhrayka> hello
<Scarey> hi .. can anyone check the default permissions on /var/www/  please?
<Quan-Time> so you want modem support on ubuntu ? you need to find the modem type
<Quan-Time> Scarey: chmod ?
<Scarey> the folder is gone:)
<Quan-Time> Scarey: "gone" ?? err...
<dylanhrayka> its a contxt one and i have the driver
<Scarey> Quan-Time, wanted to create a new one with the original permissions
<Quan-Time> Scarey: umm.. not sure about that. tried searching the forums ?
<VCoolio> Scarey: 755 but not completely sure
<Scarey> tnx
<pyqt_2010_newbie> i always do this sudo chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www
<Quan-Time> dylanhrayka: then it should be straight forward
<dylanhrayka> i just need help geting the gnome ppp and "wvdial"
<Quan-Time> dylanhrayka: oh. ok.. umm.. ive got no experience with it personally.. BUT long as ubuntu sees it (drivers) you sohuld be set.. nothing hard about it i suspect
<dylanhrayka> mmmk thanx
<Guest8682> Hey, does anyone know how /proc/cputime is created?
<madPJKfan> hey everybody...
<madPJKfan> I have strange Flash issue - won't recognise downclick events, unless I first rightmouse click, click away, then left click
<madPJKfan> this is for, say, youtube vids and the like
<madPJKfan> anyone seen anything like this before?
<limpbzkit> hi,  I have a small problem who can help me??
<nibbler> !ask | limpbzkit
<ubottu> limpbzkit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard> Firefox 3.5.8  File > Save Page As > (Save As)  allows to opt between 'Web Page, complete' und 'Web Page, HTML only'. What is the difference? Option 2 seems to store not all advertising.
<bullgard> s/und/and/
<nibbler> bullgard: pictures, javascripts etc
<Industrial> Ubuntu (9.10) does not make a xorg.conf. I want to make sure 100% that I am using intel graphics drivers for my intel GMA X3100 (Macbook 4,1). Is it possible to change settings like this to wherever it does save the data or if there isnt any a way to generate the xorg.conf using the current running settings?
<madPJKfan> bullgard: complete makes a file and stores all the assets - pics etc
<madPJKfan> *folder
<limpbzkit> I have on my computer the ubuntu and win7, and I don`t remember anymore my password for log in in win7, I'm trying to remove it from ubuntu using this turorial
<Industrial> I cant seem to run the game Team Fortress 2 on my Macbook :( it just presents me a black screen
<pa> hi
<pa> when is alpha3 supposed to be out?
<pa> wasnt it today?
<limpbzkit> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-ways-to-reset-the-forgotten-windows-administrator-password/
<xguru> anyone know how to make pandora work with rhythmbox?
<bazhang> pa lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> pa: Best place to ask will be #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> limpbzkit, windows questions in ##windows please
<limpbzkit> sow it`s says cd/media/disk/windows/system32/config/
<limpbzkit> bash: cd/media/disk/windows/system32/config/: No such file or directory
<Industrial> no it doesnt, it says cd media/disk/windows/system32/config
<Industrial> without the slash
<Industrial> or so I assume
<limpbzkit> ok, let me try
<subspider> do you guys know any software to amulate iso images??
<bazhang> subspider, you are being answered in #xubuntu ; please dont crosspost
<Industrial> Ubuntu (9.10) does not make a xorg.conf. I want to make sure 100% that I am using intel graphics drivers for my intel GMA X3100 (Macbook 4,1). Is it possible to change settings like this to wherever it does save the data or if there isnt any a way to generate the xorg.conf using the current running settings?
<limpbzkit> Industrial,  the same thing
<jedd> can anyone help me with my jetspeed server on ubuntu?
<limpbzkit> cd media/disk/windows/system32/config
<limpbzkit> bash: cd: media/disk/windows/system32/config: No such file or directory
<adambuntu> hey guys, need a web kit browser, any suggestions?
<Industrial> really? google couldnt have told you that? :p
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Industrial> ffs
<munir> ola
<munir> k ay?
<AzikaCorp> munir: hello
<munir> olaa
<mefiX> hey guys. is there any ppa that contains the most recent kernel images/headers/sources (2.6.33)?
<mr_daniel> the indicator-applet is a nice feature, because it always warns me automatically when a new mail arrives. Unfortunately I only want this feature for only two of my 5 mail accounts. How can say indicator-applet only to warn when I receive a new mail in these two specific mail accounts?
<madPJKfan> I have strange Flash issue - won't recognise downclick events, unless I first rightmouse click, click away, then left click
<lordbravo> ello
<pyqt_2010_newbie> mefiX : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<rethus1> anyone get wink under ubuntu 9.10 to run?
<rethus1> if i try to run the install.sh i got a message that libstdc++.so.5 libexpat.so.0 is needed
<rethus1> but still libstdc++6 is installed
<genjix> rethus1: you can still install libstdc++5
<rethus1> its not in the repos
<mika_> hi, is there a way to get a list of all packages installed by me on an ubuntu distro? (not all packages, just the one i chose to install... like /var/lib/portage/world under gentoo)
<rethus1> genjix where can i found it
<genjix> ah idk. thought it was
<steven__> k
<wirechief> mika check out /var/cache/apt/archives$
<pyqt_2010_newbie> who was asking about "libstdc++.so.5"?
<steven__> was up people
<DSpair> mika_: Try this "aptitude search e | grep -v "^p.*" | grep -v "^v.*""
<Guest61957> hey
<rethus1> can i install it as deb package?
<Gwar> Hi Guys, sorry for the newbie question, but can someone tell me if there is a way to get a full disk encryption similar to the way Truecrypt does for windows?
<DSpair> Gwar: It is, I just don't think it's a supported option without manual work.
<wirechief> mika also this shows what the system has installed:  /var/log/dpkg.log
<mika_> DSpair: mmm...still has some packages i didn't choose
<caprajax>  hi all
<rethus1> where can i get libexpat.so.0
<rethus1> for 9.10
<CamFox> !hi | caprajax
<ubottu> caprajax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xMetallicax> hi how can i delete all networks from the list, please?
<Dr_Willis> !find libexpat.so
<ubottu> File libexpat.so found in ia32-libs, libexpat1, libexpat1-dev
<DSpair> mika_: Could those perchance be packages which were chosen automatically during install?
<mika_> DSpair: yep, like telnet, aptitude, wget, etc
<DSpair> mika_: And you DON'T want to see those?
<mika_> DSpair: right (just see, i want them installed obviously :) ), just to see if there is something i can remove, so it should be a final package, not some kind of dependence
<DSpair> mika_: Then wirechief's suggestion might be a better option. You could check that log for entries AFTER the install date.
<djhash> in 9.10, is disk utility supposed to replace the pratition manager?
<marcuy>  anyone knows how to show users from ldap last logged in at the gdm screen (client machine)?
<bullgard> nibbler, madPJKfan: Thank you very much for your help.
<nibbler> bullgard: welcome
<madPJKfan> bullgard: np - now, anyone help me with my stupid flash issue?
<Dr_Willis> flash and stupid. Go hand in hand. :)
<wirechief> DSpair what does the A stand for in this:  i A konqueror                       - KDE's advanced file manager, web browser a
<DSpair> wirechief: Lemme check the man page.
<bullgard> madPJKfan: I am trying to dodge flash and thus have not much experience with it. Sorry that I cannot help you.
<brunoscunha> whenever i try to connect my wired connection, it just stays there on a loop and never connects and sometimes I get Wired network disconneted
<viril> ubuntu 9.10 when connecting to VPN PPTP, empathy disconnects my yahoo. what have i done wrong? thanks!
<DSpair> If the third character is A, the package was automatically installed
<wirechief> DSpair looks like only a few in my list have that.
<Guest92557> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade >>..Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest92557>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk1.2-doc_1.2.10-18.1build2_all.deb
<wirechief> ok
<Guest92557> wtf ?
<bjhaid> I want to copy a folder i downloaded into /usr/src/ but I am having problem with this can anyone help out
<bullgard> Guest92557: What do you mean by 'wtf ?'? Can you say it in Standard English, please.
<wirechief> bjhaid sudo cp -rf /home/user/foldername ./  that will put it in the folder you are currently in,with the same name.
<Dr_Willis> bjhaid:  you need to use root and 'sudo' to properly copy things to system directories
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys .... is it possible to put ubuntu on a P3 machine with 256 MB ram ?
<Guest92557> libgtk1.2-doc
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  yes. but it may be a little slow.
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  and the install may take some time. Use the alternative installer cd
<cobra-the-joker> Dr_Willis , can i install xubuntu or something more light than the original ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  this is linux/ubuntu  - of course you can
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  you could use icewm, or jwm if you wanted to also
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  you might want to check out 'lubuntu'
<cobra-the-joker> lubuntu  , lxde ???
<Dr_Willis> Yes. lubuntu uses lxde
<Dr_Willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<bjhaid> Dr Willis how do I use sudo on GUI
<bjhaid> Dr Willis and if i want to copy via the terminal how do I do this
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> bjhaid:  open a termial, use 'sudo cp XXXXXXXXXX'
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hmw> I killed my grub with Win7. Reinstalled Grub with the live CD (I use Ubuntu 9.04), but I can't get W7 to load. The best thing, I could get was the "Starting up..." then it hangs. sda3(winXP), sda6(ubuntu), sda7(w7) - please advise me, google was not much help
<hmw> oh... I cancel the request (just tried to boot XP and got the w7 boot loader)
<cobra-the-joker> Dr_Willis , is lubuntu like xubuntu on an installation CD's ??
<back4track> hello
<Fill23> i'm looking for translation apps, what would you suggest?
<pyqt_2010_newbie> hmw: try this link http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<pyqt_2010_newbie> :)
<kinja-sheep> cobra-the-joker: Lubuntu is among an array of !DE (Gnome, KDE, XFCE, LXDE) -- Yes, it will be totally different.
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  at this time in 9.10 - No. its planed to be that way with the next release I hear. They got a channel in #lubuntu
<zvacet>   cobra-the-joker:lubuntu is Ubuntu with lxde desktop
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  so if you want lubuntu, you may want to install xubuntu, then install lubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu/xfce may work well enough for you.
<cobra-the-joker> Dr_Willis  , yes  , i think i am going for xubuntu CD
<zvacet> cobra-the-joker: search in synaptic for lubuntu if you use karmic
<cobra-the-joker> no need for lxde if xfce works fine
<zvacet> cobra-the-joker: different expirience
<Dr_Willis> lxde is about as light as you an get for a useable 'desktop'
<Dr_Willis> Unless you want to roll your own and use somthing like jwm+rox filer.
<cobra-the-joker> aha
<Dr_Willis> lxde may be missing features compared to xubuntu and gnome however. so it all depends on your needs
<airco> hello
<^mNotIntelligent> hello all
<airco> How do install MAKEFILE on a distr. that doesnt have it?
<l3ns> can I play wmv files in ubuntu?
<l3ns> i have vlc but won't display a video
<hmw> pyqt_2010_newbie: you sure, 9.04 has grub2? I mean, it uses menu.lst
<zvacet> !restricted | l3ns
<theadmin> Will gnome-shell be the default for Lucid?
<ubottu> l3ns: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hmw> l3ns: yes
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  it will depend on what codec the video files are using to a large degree
<iceroot> theadmin: #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh. Sorry
<V4mpire> any ideas why karmic would lag at times for no reason?
<pyqt_2010_newbie> hmw: i think you need to boot from ubuntu 9.10 and install the grub2
<zvacet> hmw: jaunty use legaccy grub not grub2
<iceroot> V4mpire: maybe "top" is telling you what is using much resources
<pyqt_2010_newbie> hmw:* ubuntu 9.10 cd
<V4mpire> iceroot, firefox is using a fair bit but no more than usual
<iceroot> V4mpire: and io-usage? swapping?
<hmw> pyqt_2010_newbie: you saying, I can't use 9.04 and w7 together?
<V4mpire> on my previous install i cant remember what version is was off hand but when it lagged it was constant which meant having to kill ff and reopen
<V4mpire> iceroot, no idea how to check that
<pyqt_2010_newbie> hmw: hmmm i think u can give me a sec
<iceroot> V4mpire: also with top
<hmw> zvacet: i think, i have to move something from my XP partition to the W7 partition in order to get grub working as i want it to
<DNil> hi all.i'm trying to run a configure.in file that i'v untarred.but ./configure command on terminal is returning no such file or directory.but yesterday i configured it.but today it's giving this error.any idea?
<Dr_Willis> DNil:  you are in the wrong dirctory perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> DNil:  try ls -l configure
<DNil> no checked that.
<DNil> done
<iceroot> DNil: check with "ls" if there is a file called configure
<Dr_Willis> also it needs to be executable I belive
<V4mpire> oh seems firefox fluctuates quite abit goes up to 95% cpu etc
<zvacet> hmw: you should be able to chainload them
<pyqt_2010_newbie> hmw: take a look at this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<zvacet> hmw: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/index.html
<hmw> pyqt_2010_newbie: not working
<Kenjiro> good morning
<pyqt_2010_newbie> dose it boot to win7 and hang or it didnt boot at all?
<Kenjiro> I am running ubuntu server 9.04, but I need to run openldap 2.3.30. I believe that version of openldap comes with ubuntu-7.04, right?
<Kenjiro> is it possible to install that old version on my server?
<brunoscunha> whenever i try to connect my wired connection, it just stays there on a loop and never connects and sometimes I get Wired network disconneted. How can I get the wired connectio to work again.
<iceroot> !info slapd jaunty
<ubottu> slapd (source: openldap): OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.15-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1483 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<pyqt_2010_newbie> hmw: this is complete tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<iceroot> Kenjiro: why not 2.4.15?
<zvacet> brunoscunha:  you can try with    sudo pppoeconf
<fmanach> hi guys... I try to code a sqlite and php based website. I just migrate the database from sqlite to sqlite3 and the functions sqlite_open and others don't works anymore... I can't find any php5-sqlite3 packages. Can anybody help me
<Phurl> "noexec or nodev" error  on creating a chroot
<brunoscunha> zvacet: trying that now
<pyqt_2010_newbie> fmanach: did u change the code to read sqlite3?
<hmw> pyqt_2010_newbie: the same - already tried that - not working - i have _triple_ boot
<Kenjiro> iceroot: this is the deal. We have an old ubuntu server running openldap 2.3.30. We have LOADS of information on that server. I heard that porting all those data from 2.3.30 to the current version of openldap would take SOME TIME, time we don't have right now. Later we do intend to move to the newer version. But just LATER
<hmw> pyqt_2010_newbie: the w7 boot loader is in the wrong partition, i guess (its in XP's partition)
<iceroot> Kenjiro: its not taking much time
<Kenjiro> iceroot: thing is we can't spend more than 1 or 2 days porting from one version to the other
<brunoscunha> zvacet: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hSR9ZSX7
<iceroot> Kenjiro: the migration needs some minutes
<pyqt_2010_newbie> how many boot  you have, and how many operating system installed??
<hmw> pyqt_2010_newbie: but thanks for the links. i am now researching, how to move the boot loader.
<Kenjiro> iceroot: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<fmanach> pyqt_2010_newbie: no.. I assume i need to
<brunoscunha> zvacet: the wired network was working perfectly until the last nm update. Now I can only connect with wireless
<Kenjiro> iceroot: I admit I am fairly new to ubuntu and openldap. There are any tools that might help me on that migration?
<iceroot> Kenjiro: i was migration slapd from 2.x to 2.4 and it takes 10 minutes (many million entrys)
<pyqt_2010_newbie> fmanach: http://php.net/manual/en/book.sqlite3.php
<iceroot> Kenjiro: slapcat, slapadd, ldapmodify and so on i was using
<Kenjiro> iceroot: I don't believe we have about "milion entries" ;)
<pyqt_2010_newbie> fmanach: you will find there all the new code for open and close sqlite
<Dr_Willis> Bajillion +1 entries :)
<Kenjiro> iceroot: well... i will give it a try and see what happens
<MacVirus> huh?
<MacVirus> VirusTB
<VirusTB> hi
<kinja-sheep> I see what you did there.
<brunoscunha> root@bruno-laptop:/home/bruno# dhcpcd eth0 root@bruno-laptop:/home/bruno# dhcpcd.sh: interface eth0 has been configured with new IP=10.15.1.133 resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink
<brunoscunha> how can I make resolv conf to a symlink?
 * marcuy is going to take an irish coffe
<VirusTB> brunoscunha:  what conflict do you have
<brunoscunha> VirusTB: With the latest nm update I lost the wired connection. It just stays there and never connects to my work lan
<zvacet> brunoscunha:  It look like it is already running I'm not network expert I just try t ogive you omne more solution
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<poison> #ubuntutr
<fmanach> pyqt_2010_newbie: is sqlite3 built in php5 ? or does it need a package ?
<silv3r_m00n1> in eternal lands when I click new user it crashes , is there some other place where I can register a username , password for myself ?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n1:  try the games homepage?
<AdvoWork> is there  a way to get average file size from a list of files in a sub dir?
<silv3r_m00n1> tried this page >> www.eternal-lands.com/ but no register link
<poison> ubuntutr
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n1:  check their forums - perhaps theres a known bug/work around/fix
<Dr_Willis> never mind..
<brunoscunha_> damn vodafone wireless
<poison> #ubuntu-tr
<machita10> hello
<machita10> hello¡
<hmw> !ask > machita10
<ubottu> machita10, please see my private message
<jonkri> starting today i'm getting odd freezes in gnome, like now xchat is working but i can't click applications or any of the panel icons nor the desktop
<ubuntujenkins> does any one know if you can pull a specific folder of a branch from launchpad? (using bzr)
<segueye> hell
<segueye> slt
<silv3r_m00n> Dr_Willis: eternal lands is crashing when I click new character , how to create a new character ?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n1:  check their forums - perhaps theres a known bug/work around/fix
<pyqt_2010_newbie> fmanach: sorry i was away but i think it's built in php5
<toNanN> =)
<pyqt_2010_newbie> fmanach: u can c the example here for open sqlite3
<GUcko> Hi guys, I just bought a laptop and want to install Ubuntu. The laptop has Intel 4500HD. When I try to boot in Live CD to install ubuntu, I drop at shell. How can I install Ubuntu?!
<pyqt_2010_newbie> http://www.php.net/manual/en/sqlite3.open.php
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  you could try the alterantive installer cd.
<frojnd> Hello. I have a question. In the nautilus menu,... what's the name of the package that is responsible for archiving. Example: if I right click on a specific folder or file I have optopn compress here compress to... what's this package that does this work?
<GUcko> Dr_Willis: anyway to use the normal CD?
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  it could be your cd is bad also.
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  or some other odd issue
<GUcko> Dr_Willis: how about low graphic mode?
<pyqt_2010_newbie> frojnd: it's calld nautilus scripts
<kinja-sheep> frojnd: Meh. ubuntu-desktop metapackage should take care of everything for you.
<frojnd> pyqt_2010_newbie: I'm asking since I use rather pcmanf
<frojnd> kinja-sheep: wow don't get bloated :D
<pyqt_2010_newbie> frojnd: you can find it here http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  no idea - ive not had any issues with installers in ages
<kinja-sheep> frojnd: SUV is bloated and people still drive it. :(
<frojnd> SUV?
<pyqt_2010_newbie> frojnd: what?
<kinja-sheep> !info file-roller | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 248 kB, installed size 6244 kB
<binti> #ubuntu-classroom
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. eternal lands 'new character' thing worked here
<kinja-sheep> frojnd: Sport Utility Vehicle! Made for sports and sports activities! :o
<pyqt_2010_newbie> :)
<frojnd> kinja-sheep: good to know :D
<llutz> kinja-sheep: suv = "mine-is-too-short-compensator"
<DarkSpirit> Hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu from a server to like 5 machines over the network?
<DarkSpirit> The server is Ubuntu Server.
<Peanut> Darkspirit: yes, if your nodes support booting from the network (PXE)
<GUcko> how to boot with low graphics mode guys?
<dahaya> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIcitGv3pbM
<dahaya> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIcitGv3pbM
<GUcko> is there still a problem with Flash in 64bit?
<Anmibe> Hi, somebody out there using skype on a samsung n140 netbook? (webcam problems)
<dahaya> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIcitGv3pbM
<dahaya> please cheak this video
<dahaya> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIcitGv3pbM
<llutz> dahaya: stop spamming
<kinja-sheep> !install | DarkSpirit
<ubottu> DarkSpirit: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DarkSpirit> Peanut: I will be doing it all in VirtualBox.
<DarkSpirit> !automate | DarkSpirit
<ubottu> DarkSpirit, please see my private message
<dahaya> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIcitGv3pbM
<DarkSpirit> Thanks Peanut
<Peanut> Oh - I'm installing a cluster at the moment, so that's real hardware, dunno about virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  64bit flash is in beta testing by adobe i belive. Theres people in here that have used it with few issues.. some have had more issues..
<fmanach> Hello again... How can I add the sqlite3 support to PHP ?
<fmanach> I changed my code and get Fatal error: Class 'SQLite3' not found in /var/www/projet/db.php on line 6
<GUcko> Dr_Willis: will Flash in 32 still sucks in Linux!
<Sacho> fmanach: what makes you think there's a SQLite3 class.
<fmanach> http://www.php.net/manual/en/sqlite3.close.php this ;)
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  better to say that 'flash sucks'  :)
<fmanach> and this : http://www.php.net/manual/en/class.sqlite3.php
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  ive had very few issues with flash on this machine. Using 32bit flash on a 64bit install
<chaslinux> fmanach: does this help? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/948899/how-to-enable-sqlite3-for-php
<llutz> fmanach: install php5-sqlite
<Kn0ck3d> hey guys
<fmanach> llutz: this is done...
<Kn0ck3d> who knows how to support USB on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Kn0ck3d> via VirtualBox ?
<fmanach> maybe i have to set something else
<String> #brasil
<Kartagis> is pastebinit author ever online?
<llutz> Kn0ck3d: use PUEL version of virtualbox if you want USB-support, not OSE
<Kn0ck3d> llutz have direct lInk ?
<chaslinux> fmanach: that URL I sent you to says you need both php5-sqlite and php5-sqlite3
<llutz> Kn0ck3d: virtualbox.org
<Pici> Kartagis: Why? What are you looking for?
<Kartagis> Pici, pastebin.com has been redesigned and pastebinit needs an update I think
<chaslinux> maybe you just need to restart apache
<Kn0ck3d> IIUTZ PUEL? i have no choices ,it starts downloading automatically.
<Pici> Kartagis: Have you filed a bug against the package yet?
<Kartagis> nope :S
<llutz> Kn0ck3d: puel = non-free version
<Pici> Kartagis: You should do that first before contacting the developer
<Guest28263> Is there any inherhit risk of doing a "chmod -R /var/www 0644" on my server? :S
<Kartagis> llutz, mine has USB support and it is still free
<llutz> Kartagis: not as free in free-speech
<Kartagis> llutz, I know, free beer
<Guest75981> lui
<llutz> Kartagis: free = virtualbox-OSE without usb
<jiohdi> Guest75981: chmod to what?
<Guest28263> chmod 0644 -R /var/www, sorry
<Kartagis> Guest26987, directories should be 0755
<Guest75981> ola
<jiohdi> Guest28263: you still seem to be missing a term like +x
<Guest75981> k aces
<Guest28263> not sure what +x does?
<Guest75981> soi español y tu
<jiohdi> +x changes mode to eXecutable
<Kartagis> !es | Guest75981
<ubottu> Guest75981: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jiohdi> +r read
<Guest75981> vale no te entiendo
<Guest75981> adios
<jiohdi> +w write
<Guest75981> bye bye
<jiohdi> in other words chmod needs to be told what you are changing to
<jiohdi> unless you mean chown for change owner
<DarkSpirit> When did Server come in a different.
<Kartagis> Guest28263 do a find /var/www -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 0755 && find /var/www -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 0644
<fmanach> ok this is better now
<Guest28263> That's one hefty command.
<fmanach> thx for the help
<jiohdi> Guest28263: I am guessing that the 0644 is some equivalent to +xrw
<fmanach> is a php5-sqlite3 package scheduled for lucid ?
<Kartagis> jiohdi, no, 644 is -rw-r-r
<jiohdi> kartagis, that is what I meant, some varient would have been a better choice of words
<jiohdi> Guest28263: is it your intention to make the folder un-readable?
<ksbalaji> I/v
<manzu> how to install wine
<_DSL> I've finally managed to set up a dial-in connection to a remote pc using gnome-ppp. trouble is the connection is only successful if I do sudo gnome-ppp. any idea what i need to change for other users (they're already in dialup and dip groups)?
<manzu> hello...hw to install wine to run windows based s/w?
<Peanut> manzu: apt-get install wine ?
<jiohdi> manzu sudo apt-get install wine
<manzu> hello...hw to install wine to run windows based s/w?
<llutz> manzu: sudo aptitude install wine
<blakkheim> manzu: stop repeating yourself so quickly
<jiohdi> manzu or if you have 9.10 just open the package store and chose wine and install
<_DSL> or use the ubuntu software manager ;)
<manzu> thnks
<jiohdi> manzu -you might also install wine-doors which helps with some of the windows programs
<Guest28263> jiohdi; i THINK that command you wrote worked, thanks
<siropio> hi! if i am using Kismet and i see that capturing packets this means that i support monitor mode right?
<ksbalaji> I've Azuz m.board running Hardy. When booting (once in a while), the system display output fails. *No-signal* is displayed. This failure happens after booting process reaches Graphics display stage. I found out a way out. I would simply key ctl+alt+backspc to trigger logout and login when I see display. Can someone explain reason please?
<peter__> anybody uses blueman?
<jiohdi> manzu: the programs I find working best under wine are those set up for usb sticks... called usb apps
<manzu> i'm wine or wine door which is used to run windows prgrms
<jiohdi> there are websites full of them
<jiohdi> manzu, both use wine, wine-doors just helps with some programs
<Ifaiden> I've just installed WinXP on virtualbox, and I have problem to connect to my shared folders, through linux
<Ifaiden> I think I managed to find the computer in the network... but it says that I don't have the permission to access it
<Ifaiden> the shared folder in linux is already chmoded 777
<manzu> thnk u
<jupitor> Ifaiden, what are you using to share folder? Virtualbox or samba?
<null> Question: In Intrepid, if I enable my wired ethernet, even if it's a different subnet (192.168.2.1),  when I try to ping my wireless AP (192.168.1.1) I get a message from 192.168.2.1 saying there's no route to host. How can I have my wireless interface always take precedence?  Something with the route command I believe, but I don't know what to Google.
<Ifaiden> VirtualBox
<p3rror> is there a way to build my own gateway using sms
<bgc> Hi, I am having issues with sound in flash videos, can anyone help?
<erUSUL> null: define a default gateaway and only one
<Ifaiden> I've done this before... just shared the folder in Linux. And I could find the folder in the network in Windows directly, no configs
<web5|org|ua> how to get hostname or ip of remote ubuntuMachine when connecting with dhcp ?
<jupitor> If you setup a virtualbox shared folder it is access via a computer named \\virtualsrv is that how you are trying to get to the share?
<Kasm279> is there a graphics driver for the Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller ?
<irv> anyone have any success tethering a blackberry bold 9000 in ubuntu?
 * jupitor is not positive on that name... looking it up
<lucidanxiety> hey, is Lucid Alpha 3 coming today or what?
<erUSUL> Kasm279: yes the intel driver. see "man intel"
<erUSUL> !lucid | lucidanxiety
<ubottu> lucidanxiety: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<lucidanxiety> I know what it is..
<Kasm279> ill have to see when im back on kubuntu
<jupitor> \\vboxsvr\${sharename}
<erUSUL> lucidanxiety: go to #ubuntu+1
<blakkheim> lucidanxiety: his point was that it's not to be discussed in this channel right now
<lucidanxiety> oh, sorry.
<lucidanxiety> thanks, then.
<_DSL> anyone tell me what chmod 's' option 'set user or group id on execution' actually does please? it might help with my pppd question above
<taniia_perez> olaa
<erUSUL> _DSL: search for setuid
<erUSUL> !es | taniia_perez
<ubottu> taniia_perez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kasm279> !spam
<jupitor> \\vboxsrv\${sharename} -- inverted the r and v
<Kasm279> lol
<Ifaiden> Ok I'll try that
<virnik_> i have compilation problem with PSI under ubuntu 9.10
<virnik_> http://pastebin.com/xA19QnEx
<virnik_> can somebody help me out?
<virnik_> i have all packages installed,
<virnik_> but configure still says that i have problem with qt4
<blakkheim> !enter | virnik_
<ubottu> virnik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<virnik_> sorry
<_DSL> erSUL: thanks....doesn't seem to help though :(
<hateball> virnik_: do you have the -dev packages and not just the libs?
<virnik_> hateball: sure
<bgc> Hi, I've been having problems with sound generally in Karmic, and have reached the point where flash videos do not play sound, and do not know how to solve it. Can anyone help? I would be very grateful! Thanks
<erUSUL> virnik_: why are you compiling it to begin with?
<virnik_> because I am compilig psi everytime
<Ifaiden> Oh it works thank! But this is not the way I did it last time
<virnik_> and because I never had problem like this
<ksbalaji> my hardy was rocksolid with intelboard. The board died and I got Azus board. Now with the same HDD, my display sometimes blanks out when booting reaches desktop display level. I have to trigger a logout to see life. Why this please?
<null> erUSUL: Thanks, that did it!
<Ifaiden> I could just share the folder In linux, and find it in the default network "workgroup" in windows
<erUSUL> virnik_: circular reasoning? i'm compiling it beause i'm compiling it?
<Ifaiden> But this works just as good
<erUSUL> null: no problem
<Ifaiden> thanks
<virnik_> erUSUL: you know, this problem comes from upgrade Jaunty - Karmic from yesterday
<JoshuaL> is there a way i can reset  the fonts back to ubuntu's original fonts?
<JoshuaL> i changed all the fonts for application, documents etc. and i want to switch back to the original ones ubuntu uses
<virnik_> erUSUL: shhhh... i am compiling it, because I like new versions, and because i like customizations I make in it
<virnik_> which repo version is missing
<erUSUL> virnik_: let me rephrase the question... why not install it from the repositories? sudo aptitude install psi
<virnik_> because in repo, there is still old 0.12
<virnik_> 0.13 is little bit unstable
<virnik_> and 0.14 is the one i am compiling
<virnik_> i never had this problem before. I know which dependences I need
<virnik_> but still, after upgrade from jaunty yesterday to karmic, I am unable to build it
<researcher1> I want  Ubuntu & Windows  programs to work on a computer lab with 30 PCs. Whats the way to install? Windows first then Ubuntu or the other way? Machines have 512 MB RAM. Your most valuable advice PLEASE?
<erUSUL> virnik_: fair enough. enable the deb-src repositories and do « sudo apt-get build-dep psi »
<mattgyver> I want to move my /home to another disk.  Can i just move the contents, symlink to the other disk, and update fstab? Or is there a 'right' way?
<bgc> Hi, I've been having problems with sound generally in Karmic, and have reached the point where flash videos do not play sound, and do not know how to solve it. Can anyone help? I would be very grateful! Thanks
<blakkheim> researcher1: windows then linux, but ubuntu is a bit bloated for such little ram
<blakkheim> !sound > bgc
<ubottu> bgc, please see my private message
<virnik_> erUSUL: already done
<erUSUL> mattgyver: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<virnik_> erUSUL: but still nothing.
<mattgyver> erUSUL, thanks fellow
<researcher1> blakkheim: I need UBUNTU very much
<virnik_> this was the first thing i did
<researcher1> blakkheim: shall I go for lighter versions of UBUNTU?
<csarven> gource tells me "Unknown encoder 'libx264'". How can I verify this?
<blakkheim> researcher1: use a minimal iso and only install a lightweight window manager (no desktop environment etc)
<virnik_> erUSUL: and, for question why i need to compile it, is voice comm, because repop version 0.12 was without voice comm
<researcher1> blakkheim: how do I do that?
<blakkheim> !mini | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<virnik_> so back to topic, can somebody help me out? http://pastebin.com/xA19QnEx
<erUSUL> virnik_: ok; ok. if you want more help you will have to post the exact compiler/configure errors
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<virnik_> erUSUL: but I did. see my pastebin post
<virnik_> http://pastebin.com/xA19QnEx
<bgc> Hi, I've been having problems with sound generally in Karmic, and have reached the point where flash videos do not play sound, and do not know how to solve it. Can anyone help? I would be very grateful! I have tried most tutorials and troubleshooters I have come across! Thanks!
<erUSUL> virnik_: yes. i hitted enter before seeing it; sorry
<virnik_> if you want verbose list, just ask. but i think it is not needed, everything is in the log on pastebin
<sysc> its my first time in Linux (UBUNTU), and I need to run a demo in a develop board.... and I dont know how can I start it!! Can anyone help?? (If talk in portuguese is better for me!)
<blakkheim> !portuguese | sysc
<ubottu> sysc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SiegHard> Hello, maybe someone can help with intel gma 4500mhd 3d lag issue? :)
<nonameNN> hello, i have a problem with HALT... im using BUM to check what services Im runing, and if I unckeck HALT ubuntu wont turn off my laptop, and if I check it, when I reboot the laptop turns off, but if unckecked I cant reboot but I cant turn it off... any ideas how to resolve this?
<nmvictor> i am using Toshiba with ubuntu and their is no sound, which package should i install?
<bgc> Hi, I've been having problems with sound generally in Karmic, and have reached the point where flash videos do not play sound, and do not know how to solve it. Can anyone help? I would be very grateful! I have tried most tutorials and troubleshooters I have come across! Thanks!
<erUSUL> !intelhda | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks
<researcher1> how to prevent virus infections from windows programs run through Wine?
<ShawnRisk> I am having problems with the bottom bar of the desktop where the apps are located when they are opened is not showing up for a user.  Yet when I am the root user this shows up.  How do I fix this?
<erUSUL> ShawnRisk: maybe this user it is just lacking the window list applet from its bar? add it
<ShawnRisk> ericm: how?
<researcher1> how to prevent virus infections from windows programs run through Wine?
<erUSUL> ShawnRisk: right click on the panel. add to panel--> window list
<Samual> Hmm, curious, is there any way to access the data on my Windows network from within Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> !repeat | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> !samba | Samual
<ubottu> Samual: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Samual> I have files on share on one of my windows computers and i'd like to access them ^_^
<drizzt_> researcher1, unmap Z:
<Samual> I looked into Samba, is it easy to set up?
<erUSUL> Samual: Places>Network>Windows Network or Places>Connect to Server
<virnik_> erUSUL: still no hint?
<mebitek> hello. how i can uninstall a build-dep package to back to its original version?
<erUSUL> virnik_: no sorry. not familiar with qt apps.
<drizzt_> Samual, yes, but you'll need additional tweaking for Vista/Win7 shares
<virnik_> ok then
<virnik_> http://pastebin.com/xA19QnEx can somebody help me with qt4 conflict with compilation of psi? Ubuntu 9.10
<Samual> Hmm
<Samual> It works
<Samual> lawl that was simple
<hannes815> hay, I installed bibus from repository (karmic) but I need a newer version (1.5) to have it connected to ooo 3.1. what's the terminal-code for update?
<Samual> I was expecting it to be more difficult than that.
<Samual> Thanks.
<mebitek> actually for example i have nautilus 2.29.1. my synaptic tell me that i have 2.28.1 - how i can solve?
<SiegHard> !intel 4500mhd | nmvictor
<SiegHard> !intel 4500m | nmvictor
<drizzt_> hannes815, you cannot update it automatically
<SiegHard> !intel drivers | nmvictor
<bgc> Hi, I've been having problems with sound generally in Karmic, and have reached the point where flash videos do not play sound, and do not know how to solve it. Can anyone help? I would be very grateful! I have tried most tutorials and troubleshooters I have come across! Thanks!
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, do you have build-essential ?
<nico__> ico
<mebitek> nobody help?
<erUSUL> !fishing | SiegHard
<ubottu> SiegHard: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hannes815> drizzt: so I have to deinstall and reinstall with the other ppa packages?
<SiegHard> Hello, maybe someone can help with intel gma 4500mhd 3d lag issue? :)
<nico__> what, i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10, and i get 9.04 after  reboot
<researcher1> WHATS  !repeat | FOR?
<beau222> hi everybody
<drizzt_> hannes815, if new version available in connected PPA, aptitude install ... should get newer version
<arvind_khadri> !hi | beau222
<ubottu> beau222: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blakkheim> researcher1: it means don't repeat yourself so often
<researcher1> oh.Sorry
<bgc> can anyone help with sound issues in Karmic? Thanks!
<hannes815> !metaquestion
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, do you have build-essential ???
<_DSL> i still can't figure this.... i can only connect to a remote pc if i do sudo gnome-ppp from a terminal, not from desktop. can anyone suggest what might be wrong?
<xavier__> hi, i just install backtrack 4 on my laptop and i don't nknow how to configure my wifi? someone can help me?
<blakkheim> !backtrack | xavier__
<ubottu> xavier__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bgc> I have had issues with sound since I upgraded to Karmic. I would get sound to work (somehow; usually use mpd, flash videos, occasionally lastfm). After each reboot, sound would stop working, but 'somehow' managed to eventually get it to work (not sure how). Now I seem to have mpd and music players working ok, but flash has no sound whatsoever. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks!
<virnik_> <arvind_khadri> sure i have
<ShawnRisk> erUSUL: thanks for this, but how did it get removed if the user doesn't know how to do this?
<researcher1> if an infected windows program is run through  Wine is there a chance that Ubuntu gets infection?
<llutz> researcher1: win-virusses cannot infect linux-binaries
<virnik_> researcher1: no
<PatrickVolkerdi> Pici: fuck
<researcher1> thanks
<virnik_> researcher1: but you can infect wine itself
<PatrickVolkerdi> fuck ubuntu
<drizzt_> researcher1, no, wine do not support autostarting programs
<virnik_> researcher1: and its apps, like games
<PatrickVolkerdi> Dr_Willis: fuck
<researcher1> thats so very nice
<erUSUL> ShawnRisk: that i can not possibly know. i'm in my pc far away from you and your user ;)
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<PatrickVolkerdi> fuckbuntu
<llutz> PatrickVolkerdi: dont misuse that name, troll
<jcrawford> hey guys how can I tell Ubuntu to opej JAR files with Sun Java 6 and not the Archive Manager?
<ShawnRisk> erUSUL: thanks again
<virnik_> researcher1: so if you see big slowdown, and garbage in the console upon running wine application, you'll know that you have run infected file
<drizzt_> researcher1, and if you remove Z: all wine activity will be limited to home folder
<gnomefreak> jcrawford: maybe right click and use open with
<researcher1> thats gud really
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, ok, do you have the development files for qt4?
<dawid> hi
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: sure
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: all installed
<virnik_> problem is, that i did upgrade from jaunty to karmic yesterday
<researcher1> drizzt:whats the meaning of "and if you remove Z: "?
<virnik_> from that action, i cant compile qt4 apps
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<jcrawford> gnomefreak, yea i know but I mean when I double click :)
<virnik_> researcher1: rune winecfg
<blakkheim> researcher1: winecfg
<SiegHard> so anybody can help with intel gma 4500mhd with drivers and lag in 3d apps
<virnik_> researcher1: there you can setup wine environment
<drizzt_> researcher1, go to wine control panel and remove Z: virtual drive
<dawid> how long you play gta4?
<gnomefreak> jcrawford: you should beable to set it in an option but offhand i dont recall
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, have you got qmake and also check if $QTDIR points to qt4 .
<blakkheim> SiegHard: intel graphics aren't the best for anything 3d-intensive
<maple1> I think I'm way too baked
<chimp> Can someone whose running jaunty do me a favour, and tell paste the line from /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules that is below #libusb device nodes
<bgc> so can anyone help with Karmic sound issues with videos (e.g. youtube)?
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: i have qt4 detected via pkg-config
<virnik_> and yes, i have qmake
<drizzt_> what is the command to build deb from package source?
<jcrawford> thanks i will figure it out :)\
<virnik_> read http://pastebin.com/xA19QnEx
<emiliyo> g
<pmvalente> hi, as anybody knows how to prevents users to change his/her own password.
<SiegHard> blakkheim, i know but in windows u can play simple 3d games like warcaft 3 but in ubuntu lags like hell
<emiliyo> huvfgbhn
<emiliyo> hbnjç
<blakkheim> SiegHard: wc3 is a windows program
<emiliyo> ǘgtyubhinjomkp,l
<emiliyo> rdecftvgyubhnjimk,
<blakkheim> !op
<FloodBot3> emiliyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emiliyo> szexdrtcfyvgbhunjm
<gnomefreak> jcrawford: in the open with dialog you should see remember this application.... maybe check that
<emiliyo> zsxcvb
<emiliyo> zasxdcfvgb
<virnik_> http://pastebin.com/WeEKp81W
<jcrawford> thanks
<gnomefreak> jcrawford: np
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/WeEKp81W this is verbose from configure
<emiliyo> sailen
<jcrawford> i don't see a checkbox in that dialog
<virnik_> as i see it, i am missing $QTDIR
<web5|org|ua> how to shutdown ubuntu ?
<rzx237> drizyt_: checkinstall maybe
<blakkheim> web5|org|ua: sudo poweroff
<SiegHard> blakkheim, Ok for exapmle quake 4 impossible to play in ubuntu but in windows with intel gma 4500 it runs like bee
<emiliyo> you funki mather
<melchior> in a shell script i'd like to echo on the terminal the result of ifconfig command, how should i do ?
<virnik_> web5|org|ua: shutdown -t now
<SiegHard> blakkheim, and as we know quake 4 is native linux :)
<web5|org|ua> blakkheim: thanks;
<blakkheim> SiegHard: those are windows programs, running them in wine is going to have an overhead/slowdown
<SiegHard> blakkheim, Quake 4 is native game :)
<blakkheim> SiegHard: are you using the native linux version of q4?
<web5|org|ua> virnik_: thanks.
<SiegHard> blakkheim, yes :)
<pmvalente>  hi, as anybody knows how to prevents users to change his/her own password
<SiegHard> blakkheim, i got lag in 3d chess :)
<Kimo> hi
<erUSUL> pmvalente: why would you want to do that?
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, how about qt4-qmake?
<Kimo> i want to see how to installl Joomla In ubuntu 9.10
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do I list what software has been installed using apt-get?
<xD> ola
<llutz> pmvalente: man usermod (-L)
<Guest78355> olaaa
<Guest54825> how about set the authority of passwd ,make it only can be used by the root
<khamer> Why can't I delete this route? http://ktron.pastebin.com/WBub8Bvp
<Guest78355> ola pe podeis ablar en español?
<Kimo> How i Can Install Joomla 1.5 In Ubuntu 9.10
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gnomefreak> !es Guest78355
<jcrawford> ah go tit
<hannes815> does anyone know how to get bibus 1.4 and ooo3.1 to work?
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: it is in the place, why<
<jcrawford> FYI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606128
<virnik_> ?
<llutz> Guest54825: don't mess with systemfiles if there are proper means available
<markl_> i have a macbook pro with this sound card: Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<SiegHard> blakkheim, so any advise?
<nonameNN1> cant shutdown my system with, sudo shutdown -h now only with sudo halt... any ideas???
<Guest78355> iloooo
<markl_> should this work out of the box with 9.10?
<gnomefreak> !es > Guest78355
<ubottu> Guest78355, please see my private message
<KaffeeJunky123> Hello, can anyone help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411121 ?
<blakkheim> SiegHard: nope, there's only so much intel integrated graphics can do, they're not really for gaming
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, as you seem to be missing some package...
<Guest78355> comop
<pmvalente> llutz, erUSUL, this is for a machine that as a guest user, as lost of people use this machine to check email or surf the web, but some guys change the password, so the others can't login
<plattdeutscher_> every some minutes my eth0 devices gets activated by some process in the background. How can I find out which one?
<Guest78355> españolll
<llutz> pmvalente: man usermod (-L)
<chimp> If someone running jaunty would run grep -A 1 libusb /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules and paste the second line here, it would be greatly appreciated
<erUSUL> !es | Guest78355
<ubottu> Guest78355: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SiegHard> blakkheim, i see u don't understan me :D 3d chess :D Don't use tons of power :D but it lags :D
<fumbles> anybody remember the command to find the class name of a window or program?
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: i know, but i dont know which one
<virnik_>  /usr/bin/qmake -> /usr/bin/qmake-qt4
<virnik_> so it is right there
<VCoolio> fumbles: xprop
<fumbles> VCoolio, ah thank you...I forgot that one
<jakiw> hiho
<VCoolio> fumbles: for convenience: xprop | grep "WM_WINDOW_ROLE\|WM_CLASS" && echo "WM_CLASS(STRING) = \"NAME\", \"CLASS\""
<janhaj> hello.. I have ubuntu 9.10 karmic.. when I unplugged power supply for my notebook (hp compaq 6735s), dmesg give me "usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2" and disk is for one minuty unavailable, sometimes i have to restart notebook.. the same situation is when i plugged power supply.. does anybody know, what can i do with it?
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, hmm, got very less idea about qt packages, maybe you could try #kubuntu
<fumbles> VCoolio, lulz yeah
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: i tried, nobody knows
<jakiw> How do I get the "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)" to work in Ubuntu 9.10?
<pmvalente> llutz, ok lock the user password, I will check, thanks
<Guest78355> espain?
<blakkheim> Guest78355: ingles
<fumbles> VCoolio: it does however list everything I need at the bottom though :D
<jakiw> How do I get the "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)" to work in Ubuntu 9.10?
<dsnyders> janhaj, Is this an external usb disk?
<AzikaCorp>  /join #windows
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, the channel specific to package or qt itself? and also google-linux would be more helpful
<janhaj> dsnyders: yes external usb disk transcend 500 GB 2,5" which have power from usb..
<jakiw> How do I get the "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)" to work in Ubuntu 9.10?
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: thx for tips
<jakiw> How do I get the "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)" to work in Ubuntu 9.10?
<AzikaCorp> jakiw: what is it ,
<blakkheim> !repeat | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<emfs> jakiw: ïðåêðàòè ïîdòîðÿòüñÿ ôëóäåð
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, sorry, couldnt be much of help ..
<dsnyders> janhaj, When you unplug the power from the notebook, there probably isn't enough power to run the hard drive.
<jakiw> AzikaCorp It just doesnt show any wireless network, because it doesnt find the card
<jakiw> AzikaCorp I only know the name because of lspci
<virnik_> arvind_khadri: i suppose it does not matter. i think that something went messy about that distro upgrade from jaunty, so i will reinstall with lucid, once it comes out
<netrat> jakiw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172
<AzikaCorp> jakiw: ans do you see any error in dmesg when you plug it ?
<maria> hola
<AzikaCorp> maria: hola
<arvind_khadri> virnik_, oh ok
<janhaj> dsnyders: but dmesg show, that ntb resets usb for three times and hard drive works fine.. (sometimes)
<khamer> Why can't I delete this route? http://ktron.pastebin.com/WBub8Bvp
<maria> como estaís
<jakiw> AzikaCorp Its in my notebook. Ill try netrats linc
<blakkheim> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest78355> Does anyone speak Spanish?
<blakkheim> Guest78355: #ubuntu-es does
<gnomefreak> Guest78355: go to #ubuntu-es
<Guest78355> tu ers español
<jakiw> netrat where do I unpack the folder?
<dsnyders> janhaj, try plugging the drive into a different usb port.
<emfs> pinh
<emfs> ping
<pmvalente> llutz, I did: usermod -L username, and them the user in login after put the password it give me a autenticathion error
<janhaj> dsnyders: and when i plugged power supply for ntb, it resets USB too.. and it is strange, because I think, that ntb has a lot of power..
<jakiw> Where do I unpack the drivers for my WLANcard=
<jakiw> ping
<AzikaCorp> ok, and did it work before ?
<janhaj> dsnyders: ok.. i go test it..
<gnomefreak> jakiw: please dont do that (use ping for anything)
<Dharmit> pmvalente: It won't let the user change the password using passwd command.
<jakiw> Where do I unpack the drivers for my WLANcard?
<Dharmit> pmvalente:So it shows the error.
<gnomefreak> jakiw: someone will help you when they are able to or can help
<netrat> jakiw, read the links!!!!
<jakiw> gnomefreak does something happen with u when I write ping?
<jakiw> netrat Ye, I found the driver but dunno where to unpack it?
<janhaj> dsnyders: no.. it didn't help..
<pmvalente> but when the user select is name to login and them put the password it gives the authentication error
<jakiw> netrat And thx!
<netrat> jakiw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172 there is a link for instructions on that page
<gnomefreak> jakiw: no but it is not useful or helpful all it is, is spamming the channel
<hannes815> can someone guide me through a bibus 1.5.1 install on karmic?
<pmvalente> Dharmit,  but when the user select is name to login and them put the password it gives the authentication error
<jakiw> netrat oh sry, i have a bad day today :D thx for help
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I'm setting up my Samba server for when me and my g/f move in... do I need to secure it? I mean, it will only be computers in the house that can use it, right?
<blakkheim> DavidJHeinrich: secure everything
<snowplan> Hello,  does anyone know of a way to increase the 3d engine screen res limit past 2048 x 2048.  I also can't run diffrent drivers besides the generic ati
<DavidJHeinrich> blakkheim: well, I don't want my g/f to have to type ina password every time she wants to print or share a file
<bscape> what's a good way to detect a usb microphone through command line for audacity?
<Dharmit> pmvalente, I didn't get you. Do you mean that you logged off and then tried to login and then faced the authentication error??
<DavidJHeinrich> blakkheim: I mean, for locally connected machines, there's really no need for security. All I need to do is know that people online can't connect to it
<drizzt_> DavidJHeinrich, if you have no wireless combonents, just firewall will do fine
<pmvalente> llutz, Dharmit, sorry may be after that command it erases the old password, now I fix it, thx everybody
<blakkheim> DavidJHeinrich: a few seconds of invonvenience, or leaving yourself open to be hacked - which is worse?
<blakkheim> inconvenience*
<drizzt_> blakkheim, how can he be hacked if no samba running on external interface?
<gnomefreak> drizzt_: if you never connect those PCs to internet than you should be fine. if you do connect to net secure it
<dsnyders> janhaj, I think it is an issue with how the notebook is re-arranging power when it is unplugged.  I don't know what to suggest.
<janhaj> dsnyders: ok.. thanks for help..
<DavidJHeinrich> drizzt: well, my router is wifi, but it has an encrypted password on it
<DavidJHeinrich> gnomefreak: can u explain the part about never connecting to the net? why wouldn't the router prevent non-local people from connecting to my machine?
<gnomefreak> if someone is determined to break into your PC an encrypted password will just take a little bit longer to crack
<gnomefreak> DavidJHeinrich: connecting to internet with an unsecure smaba you are just leaving yourself open
<snowplan> Hello,  does anyone know of a way to increase the 3d engine screen res limit past 2048 x 2048.  I also can't run different drivers besides the generic ati
<gnomefreak> s/smba/samba
<drizzt_> gnomefreak, no one runs samba on the internet sever
<rich97> Hey people, I've compiled php5.3 from source and I'm trying to get it working with php fastcgi. Does anyone have any idea as to how I would go about this? I can't use the package in the repositories can I?
<gnomefreak> drizzt_: no but the PC its self can be attacked if you the net. samba is there when you connect to net so it is open
<DavidJHeinrich> these computers won't be servers (except for my tower, which will be a file & print server for my g/f's windows computers)
<Zoleee> Hello all!
<om26er> !hi | Zoleee
<drizzt_> gnomefreak, samba is not there, learn how TCP/IP works
<ubottu> Zoleee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gnomefreak> oh and windows Pcs are much easier to break into :)
<netrat> gnomefreak, the PC can't be attacked if it's behind NAT besides drizzt_ already suggested putting a iptables firewall in place
<blakkheim> netrat: the pc can still be attacked
<gnomefreak> drizzt_: so you are saying that someone cant infect samba at all?
<gnomefreak> nothing is bullet proof
<netrat> blakkheim, how can it be attacked if there are no ports forwarded and it's behind NAT?
<drizzt_> gnomefreak, I say that you cannot attack a service which isn't bound to interface you're connecting to
 * om26er smells some !ot
<gnomefreak> drizzt_: files are saved on system
<dsnyders> netrat, by something that the girlfriend installs on her windows box.
<netrat> dsnyders, what?? what does that have to do with the linux box??
<llutz> netrat: most attacks come from inside your net, not from WAN
<DavidJHeinrich> dsnyders, ya, but she'll probably have some kind of "remember my password" thing for when she wants to connect to get files or print, right? So the malware would have that too, right?
<dsnyders> DavidJHeinrich, If you want no password, set samba's guest account.
<ALVARO99> angel
<DavidJHeinrich> dsnyders: what do you mean?
<netrat> llutz, this is a personal network not corprate. LOL it's a samba server for him and his girlfriend at home
<ALVARO99> me recibes
<drizzt_> dsnyders, you cannot install anything on Windows box unless you're administrator
<Zoleee> I need help for the ubuntu 	:")
<ALVARO99> adios
<dsnyders> drizzt_, I have some beautiful beachfront property in the Florida everglades that I need to sell...
<om26er> !help | Zoleee
<ubottu> Zoleee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zoleee> ok thanks!
<dsnyders> DavidJHeinrich, samba shares can be accessed without a password by setting up a user called guest.
<Guest54825> what wrong Zoleee?
<Zoleee> I have a leadtek dongle h usb tv tuner
<Quan-Time> Zoleee: how nice for you
<gnomefreak> this is starting to get offtopic (samba topic)
<Zoleee> and an asus k50ab notebook, and doesn't work together
<igggimin> lol
<DavidJHeinrich> dsnyders: is that what his guide does? https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<lmg_> hi, is there any way to get a logitech quickam working on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<drizzt_> Vista+ has disabled anonymous shares access
<rotham> linux noob question:  What tools do i need to download to build the wireless driver on my comp (I dont have internet access on it at all.  im transfering from this comp with a usb card)  --- Also i downloaded the correct driver tarball I think...
<igggimin> lmg_: I got mine working in 9.10 - even works with skype
<vargadanis> how can i figure out what uses and how much memory?
<alfa73> Ciao, un saluto a tutto il canale!
<Bisu[Shield]> what is a good uml modeller
<igggimin> I think there are linux drivers for the camera at the logitech site - or there's an open-source driver too
<netrat> drizzt_, the guest user account is disabled. all you have to do is re-enabled it in lusrmgr.msc...
<lmg_> igggimin, this is an old cam
<lmg_> vargadanis, there is an applet for that
<drizzt_> netrat, plus a setting in local security policy
<Quan-Time> Zoleee: i use a AVlabs usb TV dongle on my asus K7 laptop.. works perfectly.
<vargadanis> lmg_, maybe command line too? no gui here
<Zoleee> I must use a win7, on account of a tuner (sorry for my wrong english :) )
<lmg_> vargadanis, use "top"
<igggimin> yeah- mine is old also
<netrat> SMB sucks, just use NFS :-)
<drizzt_> !holywar
<igggimin> lmg_: type "sudo apt-get install logi" and hit the tab key to see what's available
<dsnyders> DavidJHeinrich, Yes,  It's the guest ok = yes  flag
<lmg_> ok thx
<Clete2> Hey guys. I just installed Ubuntu on an old Compaq Presario C500. I am trying to "Connect to a hidden wireless network." I enter my SSID as well as my WPA2-Personal passkey, but I can't connect.. it says that it is disconnected. If I go back and try to use that connection, the "Connect" button is grayed out.
<igggimin> or actually I think it's logitech-applet is the only one available
<Zoleee> Quan-Time -->good for you, unfortunately I'm already bought this
<igggimin> heheh, the webcam was not the hardest piece of hardware to install in Ubuntu :)
<DavidJHeinrich> dsnyders: I'm confused, it says, ' the above configuration gives all access to any client on the local network.  For a more secure configuration see the section called “Securing a Samba File and Print Server” ', but it sets "security = user" in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file ???
<dsnyders> DavidJHeinrich, You may also need to set that browseable flag as well.
<DavidJHeinrich> and security = user is supposed to require a password (except for guests)... so why does it say that it gives "all access"
<DavidJHeinrich> dsnyders: yea, browsable = yes is set
<adambuntu> hey all, quick question about xbmc, can i use it as an app or will it change my whole ui?
<Zoleee> it works perfetly, but i would like to use a linux ( i wrote for the leadtek to support)
<kubanc> can i change password for my registered username in freenode.net ?
<gnomefreak> kubanc: try asking in #freenode and yes you can
<dsnyders> DavidJHeinrich, have you tried changing that to security = share ?
<crazeej> adambuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458675 ; http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide ; etcetera
<DavidJHeinrich> dsnyders: no, I haven't
<rich97> (repost) Hey people, I've compiled php5.3 from source and I'm trying to get it working with php fastcgi. Does anyone have any idea as to how I would go about this? I can't use the package in the repositories can I?
<Zoleee> Quan-Time:how much did your  AVlabs usb TV dongle
<DavidJHeinrich> dsnyders: I haven't even ot past the first guide yet...I just want to figure out if, for my purposes (a home network for file & print sharing for me & my g/f) I should do things different from the default here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html
<{g}> Hey People! My Ubuntu screen went black and i cannot get it to "wake up" again. I went into a terminal by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 so I can use irc in a terminal. Any ideas how I can get back into Ubuntu? With "ps" I can see my applications are still running. I have unsaved changes so it would be very good to get back into Ubuntu an save them.
<DavidJHeinrich> whoops, err, meant "different from the default here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<trelayne> hey all, anyone know how to get the latest version of firefox through synaptic?
<nonameNN> im still with the same problem! please help me out here! can't shut down, but restarts properly im using ubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.33
<Clete2> My laptop can't find wireless.. if I `sudo ifconfig` then wlan0 does not show up. If I `sudo iwconfig` then it says "wlan0" and that it is not-associated. It can't find any wifi networks though
<gnomefreak> trelayne: install it. we are working on transitioning to unversioned firefox
<Guest92557> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<Guest92557> help !
<trelayne> gnomefreak,  ok thanks!
<gnomefreak> trelayne: np
<vr_mex> Is it possible to hide the / dir from non admin users?
<gnomefreak> trelayne: 3.6 hasnt hit Karmic yet IIRC
<Dr_Willis> vr_mex:  that was done a few releases back in the gnome file manager.. and everyone hated it.. so it got removed
<Dr_Willis> !hidden
<Dr_Willis> vr_mex:  im not sure if it can be reenabled
<gnomefreak> trelayne: you can try asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam however you may want to wait noone is there atm
<Dr_Willis> !hide
<Dr_Willis> Im guessing Not.
<Guest92557> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dsnyders> {g}, try CTRL+ALT+F8 or F9  That sometimes restored my session
<trelayne> ok thanks gnomefreak
<janhaj> hello.. I have ubuntu 9.10 karmic.. when I unplugged power supply for my notebook (hp compaq 6735s), dmesg give me "usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2" and usb external disk (with power from usb) is for one minute unavailable, sometimes i have to restart notebook.. the same situation is when i plugged power supply.. does anybody know, how can i solve it??
<Quan-Time> Zoleee: umm.. it was REALLY cheap.. like $20.. does full HD etc.. i use MeTV software.. i had to screw around with some firmware / special drivers for it.. but it works great
<Clete2> My laptop can't find wireless.. if I `sudo ifconfig` then wlan0 does not show up. If I `sudo iwconfig` then it says "wlan0" and that it is not-associated. It can't find any wifi networks though... any help??
<V4mpire> hi how do i stop firefox repeatedly lagging my system its rather annoying now
<abhi_nav> V4mpire: try siwftfox its firefox derivative
<gnomefreak> trelayne: join #ubuntu-mozillateam now
<V4mpire> abhi_nav, problem being loads of bookmarks on ff
<Dr_Willis> I just use some bookmarking sites to keep all my bookmarks in these days
<Dr_Willis> like delicious.com
<DarkSpirit> How can I get Ubuntu Server to find an DHCP server and get an IP from it.
<jakiw> hi
<dsnyders> DavidJHeinrich, I've got to leave.  The samba and printer tools in the system menu should make this a relatively simple operation, though.
<vr_mex> Is it possible to hide the / dir from non admin users? maybe limiting nautilus as to not list / or other dir than the users /home/user dir ?
<{g}> dsnyders: hmm... when hitting CTRL+ALT+F7 i still get a black screen. Even after going to CTRL+ALT+F8 and CTRL+ALT+F9 first.
<Guest92557> ould you tell me what is the latest version of the kernel with ubuntu 9.10 am ...
<abhi_nav> V4mpire: after some time firefox becomes slow. Just give siftfox a try it wll automatically import all your add-ons and bookmarkds and everything from firefox.
<Dr_Willis> vr_mex:  i dont think its possible in an easy way -  gnome file manager Used to have such a feature. but not any more. You could go hard core and 'chroot' the users - but thats extreme
<jakiw> My Ubuntu Crashes all 10 Mins after I followed the guidelines on "http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10" using the 64Bit version of the Drivers
<vr_mex> Dr_Willis: right...
<V4mpire> abhi_nav, yea i know after time firefox gets slow which normally killing process and reopening it solves it but its every so often regardless of being just opened or system just started
<Quan-Time> Zoleee: http://thejungleonline.wordpress.com/2009/08/09/setup-avlabs-avl680hd-dvb-t-usb-tuner-on-ubuntu-9-04/
<Zoleee> Quan-Time: how nice for you, my tuner was 60$!! , and does not work with linux
<dsnyders> {g}, I don't know what to suggest.  Unfortunately I've got to go earn some $$$.
<Quan-Time> Zoleee: im sure theres a way to get it to work.. mine didnt work out of the box..
<Lcawte> Hi, what packages do I need to get Java to play RuneScape...
<{g}> dsnyders: how much will you earn today
<Quan-Time> Zoleee: find out what chipset it uses, and then search for that chipset and ubuntu via google..
<Quan-Time> its how i found that guide for my dongle
<dsnyders> {g}, enough to live, but not enough to Live!
<{g}> dsnyders: change the job!
<DavidJHeinrich> for smb.conf, if "guest ok = yes", "read only = no", does that mean guests can write to the shared directory?
<vr_mex> Dr_Willis: I just want to hide some script from non admin users if i give a root dir 751 will it execute the scripts even if they are not readable by non admin users?
<dsnyders> {g}, that's been on my mind a lot lately.
<SirStan> How can I install cacti 8.7e ?
<dsnyders> Anyways, bye...
<SirStan> Ubuntu Server 9.10 seems to install 8.7d
<aifos> perl or python for bioinformatics?
<Dr_Willis> vr_mex:  no idea. If you want to  have an executable just for some users you could put it somewhere not in the normal path and call it by the full path name.
<Lcawte> !flash
<Dr_Willis> vr_mex:  i dont reccomend trying to change permissions on /
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<docmax> hi which daemon is responsible for the auto-mounting in gnome???
<Dr_Willis> vr_mex:  you could put binaries in /root/bin  and  then users wont see them also.
<docmax> my ntfs external drive is not automounted anymore
<vr_mex> Dr_Willis: ok that will do it, thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  you mean it dosent show up an icon on the desktop at all? or what exactly?
<Zoleee> Quan-Time:the tuner is contain Conexant CX25843 ADC chip
<docmax> Dr_Willis, exactly
<docmax> is it udev?
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  ive had issues since beta on some machines not showing  devices as i plug them in. I can however mount them by hand.
<MonkeyIsland> what happens if I remove dbus from by ubuntu? (8.04)
<facundobatista> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  ive never fgured out whats causing the issue. It only affects one of my machines. Somein in here yesterday said he had a similer issue. but the things WORKED when he had virtualbox running.. (not sure why that would be)
<SirStan> Waht is 'lucid' in ubuntu world.
<Pici> !lucid | SirStan
<ubottu> SirStan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  i normally just make a fstab entry, or a script to mount them by hand if they fail to get seen by the desktop.
<drizzt_> MonkeyIsland, you will be living in console
<marcuy> hey, anyone knows how to activate to check for updates regularly? by terminal
<docmax> Dr_Willis, i have virtualbox running too.. when i reboot now it will work again for sure
<docmax> when=if
<om26er> SirStan, you can give it a try and report any bug you find in Lucid
<MonkeyIsland> drizzt_:  I have a VPS, and my website is running in my ubuntu. basically I access it with the terminal
<SirStan> om26er: how do i list only certain packages should be grabbed from lucid?
<om26er> SirStan, that, I dont know
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  ive had mine get 'fixed' if i just log out/back in.
<llutz> SirStan: use pinning
<Forehead> hello
<Forehead> does this thing work?
<Dr_Willis> Forehead:  if we say no... :) what will you do?
<Forehead> :D
<Forehead> finally!
<Forehead> thank you
<docmax> Dr_Willis, nice, i will try
<Dr_Willis> it worked so he left. :)
<tim__> how can I tell if my hard drive is going bad?
<SirStan> tim__: does your machine fail to boot?
<tim__> SirStan: every now and then, until I do a fsck.
<tim__> SirStan: it will fix some stuff then boot.
<lucia> ola
<lucia> HOLA
<lucia> HOLA
<Lcawte> ok, what command line do I use if I want to install java and flash?
<lucia> EOO
<jojojo> hello i looking for a live cd which support ntfs (usb) and fat 32 or 16. the live cd should work under 32 Mo of RAM!
<fark> I'm having a slight problem with X.org not loading, log: http://tinyurl.com/yko5ekp any ideas?
<jakiw> My Ubuntu crashes like every 5 Minutes - Need help!!
<abhi_nav> jakiw: which version?
<jakiw> abhi_nac karmic
<jakiw> abhi_nac 9.10
<Pici> jojojo: You aren't going to find an Ubuntu Live CD that supports that, please ask in ##linux for a more general answer.
<tim__> Lcawte: I think you want: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer sun-java6-bin
<jakiw> My Ubuntu crashes like every 5 Minutes - Need help!! (I use 9.10)
<tim__> jakiw: what was it doing before the crash?
<rich97> (repost) Hey people, I've compiled php5.3 from source and I'm trying to get it working with php fastcgi. Does anyone have any idea as to how I would go about this? I can't use the package in the repositories can I?
<jakiw> tim__ The last thing I did was installing drivers for my WLAN card
<tim__> jakiw: was it stable before you tried installing the drivers? or has it always been crashy?
<jakiw> tim__ Now I noticed, when I download things it crashes after 10secs
<roblem> hey everyone.  trying to make a custom distro cd of karmic, and trying to leave off a lot of packages.  when I blow packages away, the no longer show up in the Packages file,  and aren't on the CD, but the 'ubuntu-desktop' task still selects them, and they download instead.  how can I make the installer forget about them?
<jakiw> tim__ yes, it was stable
<bharat_> how can i allocate more memory to root? its running out of space
<Zoleee> Lcawte: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras (This contain's a lot of things )
<tim__> jakiw: downloading from the gui or the command line?
<jakiw> tim__ command line
<jakiw> timm__ Wait a sec, I can give u a tutorial I followed
<trijntje> bharat_, gparted, and make a backup of importants stuf before your start
<llutz> roblem: rebuild "ubuntu-desktop" with changed dependencies
<zagabar> I am getting an annoying error. The error is this: http://pallkars.net/~uploader/uploads/shot.PNG And I get it when adding the table rule "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE". This don't mess up ampache, websites, ftp, ssh nor any other service that I have noticed except squirrelmail and thunderbird. I can still access the mail with mutt via ssh though. Some guy told me that this is probably an IMAP problem and I have dovecot 1.1.11. I am running
<roblem> llutz: thanks... how do I rebuild ubuntu desktop?  doesn't seem to be anything in the docs for that --
<irvken> when I do a mysqldump to this file /home/sean/Documents/backup/databases/tracks_`date'+%m-%d-%Y'`.sql.gz    I get -bash: date+%m-%d-%Y: command not found
<jakiw> tim__ www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10 I followed that tutorial installing the 64 Bit version of the drivers
<llutz> roblem: look at forums about building packages
<irvken> what's the correct syntax
<roblem> thanks llutz!
<trism> irvken: you need a space in between date and the format
<jakiw> tim__ I even noticed, when I deactivate my WLAN network, it doesnt crash (until now...)
<irvken> trism, before or after the '
<trism> irvken: directly after "date"
<wilhart> Use DHT to get additional peers, should i enable this in torrent client?
<wilhart> and if yes, what port? and should i open port in modem
<bharat_> i tried that but im not able to find an option that allowa me to extend the partition...
<trism> irvken: `date '+%m-%d-%Y'`
<tamburo> porno
<irvken> trism, cool thx, that's been bugging me
<bharat_> trijntje: i  tried that but im not able to find an option that allowa me to extend the partition...
<jakiw> Hi, my Ubuntu 9.10 crashes all the Time. I followed this tutorial: "www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10" installing the 64Bit version of the drivers. When I now download something, the PC crashes imeadiatly, when I chat it crashes after like 10 Minutes and when I
<jakiw> Do nothing online it doesnt crash
<trijntje> bharat_, boot the pc from the live-cd, shrink a partition that has space left, add that space to the root partition
<jakiw> The drivers I installed were WLAn drivers
<jakiw> Hi, my Ubuntu 9.10 crashes all the Time. I followed this tutorial: "www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10" installing the 64Bit version of the WLAN drivers. When I now download something, the PC crashes immediately, when I chat it crashes after like 10 Minutes and when I
<jakiw> Sry, I dont want to paste it, I always press the wrong buttom and press enter early
<marlen> hello friends, can anybody tell me how can I open the gates for amule?
<llutz> bharat_: just mount a spare partition and move i.e. /home or /var to it
<bharat_> trijntje: will try that thnx
<Kimo> how to install joomla in ubuntu
<Kimo> plz helpp
<Kimo> i want to install joomla in local server
<trijntje> bharat_, youre welcome
<drizzt_> wilhart, you need to open the port for inceasing throughoutput
<bharat_> llutz: im running low on root so i move to that by naming it root?
<crusty121> hello
<jakiw> Hi, my Ubuntu 9.10 crashes all the Time. I followed this tutorial: "www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10" installing the 64Bit version of the WLAN drivers. When I now download something, the PC crashes immediately, when I chat it crashes after like 10 Minutes and when I do nothing online it doesnt crash. Anyone to help?
<kyle____> yup yup
<kyle____> quit
<llutz> bharat_: /root  or /   ?
<tim__> jakiw: does booting to a previous version of the kernel make it stable?
<crusty121> anyone chatting here?
<marlen> I have low id, can you help me please?
<bharat_> llutz: /
<llutz> bharat_: do you already have separate /home partition?
<jakiw> tim__ I dont think it has anything to do with the kernel. I didnt update it, it always crashes after I use my WLAN immeaditly after I installed the WLAN drivers...so the WLAN drivers are the problem, arebt they?
<bharat_> yup and a swap all ext4
<maria> santina
<jakiw> tim__ and how do I boot to an earlier version?
<crusty121> hello
<llutz> bharat_: you cannot move /, but move i.e. /var or /usr to an extra partition
<marlen> any help? please
<llutz> bharat_: swap ext4, i highly doubt that
<trijntje> marlen, whats id?
<bharat_> not the swap, the / and the /home
<marlen> amule
<tim__> jakiw: the drivers are kernel modules and can effect is. useally if it's not a new installation grub has a few kernel version in the boot menu to choose from.
<crusty121> whats up marlen?
<bharat_> will moving those directories affect the system in any way?
<llutz> bharat_: start from live-cd, move /usr to extra-partition, edit fstab
<jakiw> tim__ ok, ill reboot
<llutz> bharat_: if done correct, no
<DarkSpirit> I am trying to do sudo apt-get update and I get this problem: Reading package lists ... Error! E: Problem parsing dependency replaces
<crusty121> get windows
<jakiw> tim__ should I like take the oldest or which?
<marlen> having troble with amule? can I ask this Kind of questions?
<bharat_> ok will try thnx :)
<kyle____> How would I get my wirless card to connect at boot rather than login?\
<crusty121> install windows...that'll fix it :)
<jakiw> tim__ oh, on that laptop i dont have any other Operating Systems, so GRUB wont show up
<donks> is anyone having nvidia problems....read all the threads i can find and making no progress...tried envy, still no luck
<crusty121>  install windows...that'll fix it
<trijntje> !details | marlen
<ubottu> marlen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ishai> hellow, i need help with avidemux. when i insert an hebrew srt i see it from left to right while hebrew is right to left so i see it like this "Big Apple" ---> "elppA giB"
<jakiw> tim__ are u from germany?
<marlen> ok. I'm using xubuntu 9.10, installed amule but I have low Id.
<tim__> jakiw: usa, grub useally still loads, but won't show you an option without hitting some key like esc first.
<Lcawte> hm, whats the test page for seeing if your java is working?
<wilhart> drizzt: do i have to open port in adsl   router ?
<zein> ola
<jakiw> tim__ k, ill reboot again...just thought because tim is a often used name in ger
<trijntje> marlen, I dont know what a low Id is
<marlen> ok
<jakiw> tim__ doesnt work. I saw GRUB loading for like 2 secs like last time, tried to press some random keys but nothing happened
<Zoleee> Lcatwe: try the youtube , if you can watch video, flash is work
<marlen> low id is about the speed while you are downloading with amule.
<Zoleee> Lcawte:try the youtube , if you can watch video, flash is work
<llutz> marlen: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMule   for ports to be forwarded
<llutz> marlen: or edonkey FAQ
<marlen> thank you
<tim__> jakiw: hmm at this point I would try deleteing the driver you copyed (/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/r8192se_pci.ko) then run  sudo depmod -a
<tim__> and then try reinstalling the driver.
<Lcawte> !info svn
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in karmic
<llutz> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.5dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 364 kB, installed size 4188 kB
<Pici> Lcawte: The package name is subversion
<Lcawte> hm, SVN, what can I browse it with?
<jakiw> tim__ ok, should I maybe install the 32Bit version of the driver? On the download page it said it was recommended
<tim__> jakiw, if you have 32bit os, then definetly, if not, couldn't hurt to try.
<hiexpo> good morning all
<pozic> When I move my laptop screen a tiny bit there is a high chance that my screen goes into some kind of power-saving mode. Is there a way to turn that off?
<jakiw> tim__ in /lib/modules and in /lib64/modules I only find: 2.6.31-14-generic
<hiexpo> my question is this morning i have installed dvdfab under wine but with the way wine works it sees no app for burning so what i presume i have to do with dvdfab is copy to an iso image than burn it what app should i use to burn dvd iso image file ?
<pozic> Or is there some logfile which contains all changes Linux makes to whether or not the screen is in powersaving mode?
<pozic> Does the OS always even control the screen power management, or does it have its own control systems>
<pozic> ?
<llutz> hiexpo: growisofs, brasero, k3b, whatever you like
<erUSUL> pozic: OS + BIOS (ACPI)
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  right click in gnome file manager select burn  is what i do. I forget what its using  :) or use k3b
<NCS_One> hi
<tim__> jakiw, there isn't a /lib/modules/[kernel #] ?
<hiexpo> llutz, Dr_
<tim__> jakiw, sorry 2.6.31-14-generic is the folder you want
<ishai> hi, im having a big problem in a program called avidemux. when i insert an hebrew .srt, i see it from left to right while hebrew is right to left so its basically like this "Big Apple" ---> "elppA giB"
<Lcawte> what can you use to browse SVN?
<hiexpo> llutz, Dr_Willis  thanks
<wilhart> Use DHT to get additional peers, should i enable this in torrent client?
<wilhart> and if yes, what port? and should i open port in modem
<janhaj> when i unplugged/plugged power supply for my notebook (AC), external disk stop working for probably one minute.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/383768/ after that sometimes start working.. does anybody help me please?
<pozic> erUSUL: can I disable the BIOS (ACPI) part?
<akasares> hola
<Dr_Willis> ishai:  you may have to hit the avidemux homepage/forums for that.   Could be it cant handle it.
<jakiw> tim__ delete the whole folder?
<erUSUL> pozic: do not think so
<NCS_One> on my laptop if I close the screen when I open it remains black, ubuntu doesnt start, any ideas ?
<erUSUL> !es | akasares
<ubottu> akasares: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> ishai:  i think that program is a front end to ffmpeg  (or mencoder) it may be you need to give it some customzed option for the subtitle settings also.
<VCoolio> Lcawte: your web browser?
<pozic> erUSUL: there was a time where the BIOS would simply control transfer to the OS. Why the hell did they stop doing that?
<Lcawte> VCoolio: Really?
<pozic> transfer control*
<tim__> jakiw, no, definatly not!, just delete the r8192se_pci.ko  file under kernel#/kernel/drivers/net
<VCoolio> Lcawte: sure
<Lcawte> VCoolio: How..?
<hiexpo> llutz, Dr_Willis will that make the output of the file so it is playable on a dvd player?
<pozic> erUSUL: anyway, the problem I have is that also sometimes after some random period of time the screen simply goes into power saving mode, even while I am working on it. It's unworkable.
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  if its  a dvd video iso file. You an test it in VLC. and burn it with whatever you want.
<llutz> hiexpo: your app should create an iso being playable, those apps will just burn it to dvd
<erUSUL> pozic: i can only recommend to report it as a bug
<Dr_Willis> convert -> generate iso -> burn :)
<jakiw> tim__ And should I maybe reinstall the 32Bit version or again try the 64 one (It looked as if the 32 one was more supported)
<VCoolio> Lcawte: what do you want to check? svn in itself is just a method, app developers use that and you can browse the tree and see changes and stuff; you'll need a link first
<hiexpo> llutz, Dr_Willis ok kool thanks just did not fill like wasting any dvd's lol
<NCS_One> on my laptop if I close the screen and then I open it, it remains black, ubuntu doesnt start, any ideas ?
<tim__> jakiw, I'd try the 32bit
<VCoolio> Lcawte: for example http://svn.enlightenment.org/
<ishai> hi, im having a big problem in a program called avidemux. when i insert an hebrew .srt, i see it from left to right while hebrew is right to left so its basically like this "Big Apple" ---> "elppA giB"
<ishai> couldnt find anything in their forums
<jakiw> I dont find a "r8192se_pci.ko" in /lib/module/2.6.31-14-generic/net
<silici0> after my flash update, everything is too low
<pozic> erUSUL: is there any chance they take the effort to reverse engineer how Windows Vista runs on it and then port than to Ubuntu?
<ayam_jago> helo i cant play poker in my ff 6 ubuntu karmic koala
<silici0> is anybody experiment that?
<hiexpo> NCS_One, ya mine did that to me to did ya get an answer ?
<Nitsuga> pozic, do you know "wine"?
<goobface> hey guys, can anyone assist me in which Ubuntu I should get for a "hp laptop"?
<pozic> erUSUL: I have the impression that on laptops you are simply forced to run Windows, because that's the only system on which it works.
<NCS_One> hiexpo: no
<pozic> Nitsuga: better than you.
<Nitsuga> pozic, surely, I never use it
<pozic> Nitsuga: wine is for user-space applications.
<erUSUL> pozic: well i know of many people that run on laptps without problems. you've found a bug; do not make it bigger than it really is ...
<hiexpo> NCS_One, i think it hybernates i just pressed on keyboard and it cameout of it
<pozic> erUSUL: ok
<kaddi> could someone pelase highlight me
<VCoolio> kaddi: here you go
<kaddi> VCoolio: thks
<miliki> hola
<abhi_nav> kaddi: once more you go
<tim__> jakiw, In that case go through the guide you followed and try to see which command copied a .ko file and remove that file and try to reinstall.
<miliki> quien eres
<goobface> hey guys, can anyone assist me in which Ubuntu I should get for a "hp laptop"?
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> goobface: normal ubuntu
<NCS_One> hiexpo: I tryed the keys return, esc and space and nothing happened
<Nitsuga> pozic, in case you ever buy another laptop, I've had no issues with Toshiba, dell and most Acer.
<blakkheim> goobface: ubuntu minimal iso
<miliki> hola
<jakiw> tim__ ok, will u still be here in like 15 mins to help me?
<goobface> erUSUL and blakkheim I was thinking i need "Ubuntu notebook remix" ?
<NCS_One> hiexpo: you mean the hybernate key or something ?
<pozic> Nitsuga: are those also very silent laptops?
<pozic> Nitsuga: I cannot hear mine when it on.
<tim__> jakiw, I have to run to a class at that point. sorry
<pozic> Nitsuga: when it is on*
<blakkheim> goobface: it's up to you
<hiexpo> NCS_One, ya
<jakiw> tim__ are u a teacher?
<pozic> Nitsuga: the laptops of most other people are noisy.
<NCS_One> hiexpo: ok, going to try that
<erUSUL> goobface: that's for netbooks (based on atom chips and with small screens)
<tim__> jakiw, teachers aid
<hiexpo> kool
<jakiw> tim__ where and what? just interests me, because maybe want to do something with teaching and IT someday
<erUSUL> goobface: you can use it in a laptop if you want. just not the intended target machine
<Nitsuga> pozic, the Toshiba portegè 's are very silent and compact, and their battery lasts about 4 hours. Dells are silent, too. Acer are silent only if you are not doing much work
<jakiw> tim__ ok, thx for all ur help
<goobface> erUSUL okay so my 64 bit machine should be okay with running the normal "desktop" version?
<jakiw> tim__ can u just write again where u suppose the files to b?
<Nitsuga> pozic, I personally love portegès. They are like super-netbooks
<jakiw> tim__ *be
<tim__> jakiw, it's an intro c++  class.
<erUSUL> goobface: yes; desktop version amd64
<tim__> jakiw, if the filenames match then yes.
<goobface> erUSUl is intel ok?
<jakiw> tim__ so u think they are in /lib/modules/kernel/net or somewhere there, right?
<erUSUL> goobface: sure; amd designed 64 bits x86 so they get to name the thing; credit where credit is due; no?
<goobface> erUSUL sure
<Nitsuga> pozic, I can't hear my dell when it is running, even when defragging the windows install it has
<tim__> jakiw, from the guide you posted it looked like thats where it should be.
<jakiw> tim__ ok
<goobface> thanks for the help erUSUL and blakkheim
<jakiw> tim__ ye, I see that now too
<Maximo> when is next version of the release of Ubuntu what is the name for it?
<jakiw> tim__ but what does cp and what does uname -r mean?
<candy> i installed ubuntu 9.10 is my lenovo laptop and the touchpad doesnt work
<candy> help??
<blakkheim> !lucid | Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<tim__> jakiw cp is short for copy. uname -r tells you the kernel version number.
<trijntje> candy, did your touchpad work on the live cd?
<jakiw> candy tried google ur laptop name and touchpad and ubuntu?
<Maximo> thanks to blackkheim
<DJ_HaMsTa> how do i get my wifi working in ubuntu ? i have a laptop
<janhaj> when i unplugged/plugged power supply for my notebook (AC), external disk stop working for probably one minute.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/383768/ after that sometimes start working.. does anybody help me please?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i think the thing was off during install
<HulkHodn> Hello
<jakiw> tim__ thats very strange...ill use the search to find the file
<candy> trijntje, no it didnt
<candy> jakiw, nope i didnt, i came here rather.. thinking i ll  get a direct plugin or something
<HulkHodn> i have a little question about the ATI drivers are they working now because in 9.04 i had a pretty big problem to get them working ?
<Maximo> blackkheim and for the LTS next version is?
<Maximo> thanks
<blakkheim> HulkHodn: dont buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<blakkheim> Maximo: 10.04 is LTS
<Maximo> oh
<HulkHodn> yeah but i have no choice now :)
<mattgyver> is there a way to apt-get install a program to a specific directory?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i have a Dell Studio 1735, how would i know what kind of wireless driver it uses ?
<erUSUL> mattgyver: no
<HulkHodn> before 9.04 everything was working fine but they changed the xserver in 9.04 i think and this broke it
<pozic> Nitsuga: have you ever used a Samsung?
<Maximo> blackkheim I have the 9:10 running right now...so I can to wait for a release of non-LtS?
<blakkheim> Maximo: yes
<Maximo> okay
<Maximo> thanks
<blakkheim> Maximo: 10.04 will be LTS, you can upgrade to it from 9.10 or 8.04
<l34k> yes
<lenswipe> hey guys
<l34k> hi
<abhi_nav> DJ_HaMsTa: pspci
<abhi_nav> DJ_HaMsTa: lspci
<HulkHodn> well it broke support with the official drivers so no 3d support :(
<lenswipe> bye
<Pelo> wasn'T there suppose to be some big announcement today ?
<HulkHodn> anyway is this "fixed" now or should i just use Ubuntu 8.04
<HulkHodn> ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Broadcome BCM4312 802.11b/g driver after i lspci, how can i make this work ?
<blakkheim> !broadcom > DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa, please see my private message
<peter__> anybody use blueman on ubuntu?
<exalt> hello i have a packed bell easynote, and it wont boot up
<exalt> fresh ubuntu install
<firefly2442> I need a suggestion for a GUI based telnet client that will let me connect via kerberos to a server to transfer files.
<abhi_nav> what is blueman?
<exalt> grub loods
<exalt> and let me choose
<mezgani> hello i run lucid
<abhi_nav> !blueman
<exalt> then or a blinking underscore shows up
<Pelo> mezgani, join #ubuntu+1
<candy> lenovo g430 touchpad not working ubuntu 9.10
<exalt> or a backscreen with ubuntu logo in the middle
<exalt> thats it,
<jaundice|> anyone know how I can reset a ralink wireless pci device?
<exalt> sometimes it shuts itself down
<exalt> its a ubuntu 9.10 distro
<peter__> blueman is app for bluetooth little beter than bluez
<Maximo> Blackkheim I understand correct me if mistaken that I cannot upgrade from non-LtS to an LTS
<exalt> cnl alt F1 dont work
<abhi_nav> !enter | exalt
<blakkheim> Maximo: you can upgrade to lucid from karmix
<ubottu> exalt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blakkheim> karmic*
<exalt> abhi_nav:  lol nextime i give info by pastebin
<abhi_nav> !enter Sure
<xiven> Hello
<Maximo> blakkheim: okay dude ...thanks alot (waiting for release) thanks
<xiven> I'm looking for some assistance with Ubuntu resolution within VirtualBox.
<Pici> Maximo: Of course you can.  You might be getting confused by the fact that you can upgrade from one LTS directly to the next without going through the intermediary releases.
<xiven> I can't get it to more then 1024x768, I'd like 1280x1024
<Maximo> correct
<abhi_nav> exalt Sure
<xiven> What's the difference between LTS, and the other releases?
<Maximo> blakkheim I hear it will damage system...(not sure)
<mattgyver> xiven, LTS is long term support
<kareeser> xiven: LTS is an older release, but unlike normal releases, they are supported far longer
<abhi_nav> !lts | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Pelo> xiven, lts get upgrades for several years
<kareeser> wow...
<abhi_nav> !!!
<Pici> xiven: LTS releases are supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server. Normal releases are only supported for 18 months.
<kareeser> hahaha
<kareeser> xiven: have you downloaded your graphics card's drivers?
<abhi_nav> :)
<abraham> kien sois
 * kareeser thinks generating an OpenPGP key takes a long time... naturally.
<Maximo> thanks for all your support guys...
<xiven> My graphics card drivers?
<xiven> Vista has them..I was assuming VBox would use those...
<kareeser> xiven: since you said you can't get full resolution
<kareeser> xiven: oh... no
<HulkHodn> hmm so older ATI graphic card drivers are still not supported !?
<kareeser> xiven: you need to install the guest additions
<iceroot> how to killall everything containing a specific string?  *foo* is not working
<kareeser> iceroot: pkill
<abraham> hola hablais alguno en español
 * abhi_nav generated pgp keys in few secs
<xiven> I have installed Guest Additions
<histo> xiven: what kind of card is vbox using cirrus or something?
<kareeser> abhi_nav: *shrugs* - it's done now... 3ish minutes...
<jason__> Can anyone help me get the php5.3 package from dotdeb? I have followed the instructions and nothing is being downloaded...
<kareeser> abhi_nav: core2duo too :(
<xiven> I couldn't tell you, I have no idea
<switch10_> I am having trouble mounting a NAS drive.  I can access it through ssh no problem.  I keep getting mount error(6): No device or address.  The address is correct, and there is definitely a device.  Any ideas
<histo> xiven: is the virtual machine up now?
<Maximo> abraham: /join #ubuntu-es
 * abhi_nav has intel centrino core 2 duo 2ghz
<histo> xiven: you can do a lspci | grep VGA
<xiven> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<jakiw> tim__ ur still there? Which command should I write after I deleted it?
<xiven> That's what the lsci returned
 * abhi_nav generated pgp keys in few secs............yah............aprx 120 secs
<jakiw> help
<histo> xiven: ughh.. Perhaps maybe ask in #virtualbox  they might be able to provide more help. Its probably not a ubuntu issue but an issue with virtualbox in linux.
<otis> hey guys how do i get my res up on this it is too low
<histo> xiven: I've never tried to go that high with res on a virtual machine so.
<histo> otis: System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<xiven> Well, VBox keeps saying that Ubuntu is running in 16-bit color mode, when its running in 24-bit, or 32-bit
<otis> thanks
<xiven> I'll ask in Vbox..thanks.
<histo> otis: it should show your card and have drivers availbile.
<otis> for the res
<otis> how to turn up res in ubuntu ed
<ProUbuntu> Howto can I connect and succed to work the ZTE MF627 3G modem using Kamic? I have trie many things and NOP
<blakkheim> otis: what gpu do you have
<otis> what gpu
<histo> otis: what type of video card?
<otis> nvidia
<histo> otis: you need ot go to System > Admin > hardware drivers and activate the drivers for your nvidia card
<ujjain> My Linux installer does not recognize my keyboard/mouse, this combo is supported by Ubuntu and should work, I tried another USB-mouse and keyboard (wired), and it did not work either. USB mode is set to legacy=enabled. I really want to use Linux instead of Windows.
<histo> otis: or you can install a binary driver from nvidial.com
<otis> it is
<V4mpire> im not getting on with this new ubuntu its making my inet run like dialup :/
<histo> otis: and it won't let you change the res?
<meowsus> I've got a networking question. My company is split between two states. Previously, in windows, if all of the computers had the same workgroup each would communicate with one another.
<histo> V4mpire: what version of ubuntu?
<otis> i dont know how to
<V4mpire> 9.10
<otis> on ed
<meowsus> I'm running Samba and have all the computers in this office running, but i'm not sure how i can bridge over to the other state's office
<histo> otis: System > Preferences > Display
<histo> otis: or System > Admin > Screen Resolution its in there somewhere.
<histo> meowsus: maybe they are using vpn
<histo> meowsus: you'd probably need a vpn client
<meowsus> histo: I don't think that they are, but let me check
<histo> V4mpire: hrm.. Thats wierd maybe disable ipv6
<histo> meowsus: well they have to have a way of tying the networks together.
<meowsus> histo: i'm checking now.
<meowsus> histo: theres a VPN set up between our firewalls, or so they say
<uri> histo, i have lost my servers list of the xchat
<uri> it appears empty now
<histo> meowsus: can you see the local computers with smbtree?
<LinuxPhreak> Does anyone know how to change the default window boarder to make remastered Ubuntu with remastersys
<flamsmark> I'm using the built-in connection manager on 9.10, but I can't add any vpn connections. what should I be doing?
<histo> meowsus: or samba browsing
<histo> !vpn > flamsmark
<ubottu> flamsmark, please see my private message
<se> ¿
<jakiw_> Can someone help me with this error by tar in command line: http://pastie.org/842557
<meowsus> histo: i can see this offices computers in the Network folder and can share and connect to each via samba
<Rizlaaf> #ubuntu-classroom
<Rizlaaf> join #ubuntu-classroom
<histo> meowsus: hrm.. So they don't have vpn on each of the windows boxes?
<meowsus> histo: none of us here have that set up, so i'm assuming they dont either
<flamsmark> histo, wow, that's frustrating. why aren't they installed by default? it seems like poor ui design.
<jakiw_> Can someone help me with this error by tar in command line: http://pastie.org/842557
<histo> flamsmark: why isn't what installed by default?
<histo> meowsus: thats odd it should just work then if its invisible client side.
<meowsus> histo: I think it's all handled through windows network and the vpn through the firewall
<histo> meowsus: there is #samba
<miedo> ?
<blakkheim> jakiw_: try without the z
<flamsmark> histo, the vpn packages
<histo> meowsus: they may be able to provide more help
<meowsus> histo: 10-4. I'll change rooms
<meowsus> histo: thanks
<histo> flamsmark: I've never messed with it. I don't think to many people use it would be my guess why.
<blakkheim> jakiw_: if that doesn't do it then the tarball is corrupt
<histo> meowsus: unless someone else here has input
<jakiw_> ok, its corrupt
<miedo> input
<miedo> ?
<miedo> ????
<miedo> '
<miedo> '
<miedo> ???
<miedo> ?
<miedo> '
<miedo> ?'
<miedo> '?
<otis> ok it says my res is up as hi as it can go but it still looks too big
<arundracula> how to stop mission-control-5
<flamsmark> histo, then there shouldn't be a a tab for them on network settings. it would be okay to remove them completely, or install them completely, but having options that require additional installation, without letting the user know what they have to do to switch them on, is somewhat silly
<Phurl> hey all
<Phurl> i have a vfat driver
<Phurl> and want to install a chroot in thre
<histo> flamsmark: well that wiki article may be dated.
<Phurl> what filesystem to use on a windows drive? do I have to do it like wubi with a loopback?
<Nitsuga> <pozic> Nitsuga: have you ever used a Samsung? ← no, never.
<jakiw_> Can someone help me with this error by tar in command line: http://pastie.org/842557
<histo> flamsmark: I haven't played with vpn maybe someone else would know. Or a search on the forums.
<jakiw_> oh sry
<Nitsuga> mm he is not here anymore
<histo> flamsmark: if thats the case I agree with you.
<exalt> what is ata4.00
<histo> Phurl: what are you trying to do?
<Stummi> in which package do i find the default desktop-background for ubuntu with gnome?
<Phurl> histo, i have a server with a big vfat drive
<Phurl> want to install a chroot server on that
<blakkheim> Stummi: if it's just the wallpaper you want, you can find it on google
<flamsmark> histo, no, it seems correct. i just need to apt-get install the packages. i wanted to use vpn settings, couldn't, came here, installed the packages and it worked. its clear what's going on, it was just a bit of a silly decision
<Phurl> my rootfs si full
<jonez> jakiw_, looks like the file is corrupted.
<Phurl> histo, basicallly a lubi
<jonez> jakiw_, try the 'file' command on it
<histo> Phurl: so you need to resize your paritions I'm confused by what you are trying to do?
<jakiw_> jonez how does that one work?
<jonez> jakiw_, maybe it is not actually gzipped
<Phurl> histo, no i cannot resize
<otis> hey my res is up as far i can go but it still too big
<Phurl> i need to use the disk as it is for now
<jakiw_> jonez so what do i do?
<jonez> jakiw_, 'file' looks at the first few bytes of the file and looks it up in a table
<Phurl> i want to make a loopback drive on the vfat
<histo> otis: does you monitor suport higher?
<Phurl> and install in there
<histo> Phurl: ahh
<jonez> jakiw_, so if you have a file called 'foo', you open a terminal and run 'file foo'
<jakiw_> jonez kk, gibe me a sec
<otis> on 800X600
<histo> Phurl: that I have no idea. But i'm sure someone else might.
<Phurl> ok tahnks histo
<histo> Phurl: I would rephrase your original question so that it makes more sense like you explained to me.
<jakiw_> jonez the file was just corrupted, i reloaded it and it worked
<jonez> jakiw_, ok
<histo> otis: did you find where you can change it in gnome?
<Phurl> histo, to should i install xen
<histo> Phurl: for virtualization?
<BTuser> Bonsoir ! MONDE LIBRE
<Phurl> yes histo
<Phurl> i want to setup a virtual server
<histo> Phurl: I use virtualbox but there are plenty of options
<Phurl> ok
<BTuser> hi, i am a french boy a baby well ^^
<histo> Phurl: most of them have kernel drivers so you get kvm from your cpu
<Phurl> ok
<histo> Phurl: xen virtualbox etc...
<Phurl> yes
<janhaj> when i unplugged/plugged power supply for my notebook (AC), external disk stop working for probably one minute.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/383768/ after that sometimes start working.. does anybody help me please?
<Phurl> you think i can install that  and have it use the vfat dist histo?
<histo> Phurl: what createe hte disk images on the vfat drive?
<Phurl> histo, i have only a fat drive
<Phurl> that is big
<Phurl> that is the problem
<Phurl> it is an external usb
<FloodBot3> Phurl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Phurl: You should be able to put the drive images to anything thats mounted.
<Phurl> ok perfect
<histo> Phurl: but hte virtualbox or xen would be installed on /
<j0nr> hi all, am having errors during installation. error ubi-language, timezone and partitioning
<histo> Phurl: it could care less to were the images are coming from.
<Phurl> ok
<Phurl> lets see about htis
<histo> Phurl: default for virtualbox is in your /home/user/.virtualbox  or something but you can change that when you create the image for the machine.
<Phurl> ok histo
<bl33d> I suppose no one here uses kompozer... a lot. Because i have this dangest problem and i dont know where to look for answers (tried google as best i knew, but didnt really know what to look for). I made these rather wide sites with Kompozer about a year ago. Then i upgraded ubuntu from 8.10 to this 9.10. And i cant get the Kompozer "Site manager" show ANY of the files if i set up the site manager to that old folder. Its just killing my web
<Phurl> we will have to look int thsi
<bl33d> site project since i have to use the file browser to open every individual file now.
<histo> Phurl: you would jsut specify the mount point of the vfat
<histo> otis: are you using kde?
<histo> otis: or gnome?
<abhi_nav> !ask > hemanth
<abhi_nav> ask > hemanth
<BTuser> histo !! do you find normal that backtrack ==>1.50 Go ???
<DJ_HaMsTa> blakkheim, it worked thank you!
<abhi_nav> yes
<BTuser> abhi_nav ? is for me "yes"
<blakkheim> DJ_HaMsTa: glad to hear it
<abhi_nav> Yes that yes for you
<abhi_nav> is
<BTuser> abhi ok thx =)
<abhi_nav> :)
<alabd> hello , how to make PC (os = linux) a bluetooth headset ?
<abhi_nav> what do you mean by bluetooth headset?
<jason__> Yo, this is killing me.. where do I get the libkrb53 package?
<arvind_khadri> jason__, in the repository
<arvind_khadri> !find libkrb
<ubottu> Found: libkrb5-25-heimdal, libkrb5-ruby, libkrb5-ruby-doc, libkrb5-ruby1.8, libkrb5-ruby1.9 (and 4 others)
<rdz> hi all. is there a particular reason, that keyserver.ubuntu.com listens on port 11371? i cannot access it from the network at my location
<exalt> my ubuntu boot process hangs on begin: waiting for root filesystem to mount
<alabd> abhi_nav: using  speaker and headphone of PC instead of BT headset FOR mobile phone
<jonez> rdz, most likely 11371 is the standard port for keyservers.
<abhi_nav> that means if a song is being player inside the mobile phone then it wll(must) be heard from pc connected speaker?
<rdz> jonez, i didn't know.. thanks. i'll talk to our sysadmin
<jonez> rdz, try 'grep 11371 /etc/services'
<jonez> rdz, ya, if you tell him it is for a keyserver, he should be ok with it.
<upd> hi, doest multisim work with wine ?
<llutz> alabd: find an A2DP profile for your bt-stack, then it will work
<rethus> how can i reset allmy ipchains or iptable-settings (which made with firestarter?
<arvind_khadri> !appdb | upd
<ubottu> upd: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<alabd> llutz: what ?
<avi_> hey, can anyone give me a description or link to an article explaining what exactly happens when Ubuntu is "Reading database.."?
<jonez> rdz, please let me know if you get it working
<alabd> llutz:   woul you explain more
<cli4life> Where can I find the printer driver for a Dell 3130cn color laser for linux.  I cant seem to find it on dells website
<NCS_One> hi
<llutz> alabd: you need your pc-bluetooth being able to use A2DP-profile, if you want to listen music that way
<frostburn> what populates /etc/motd ?
<cli4life> wait i think i found it
<demonspork> cli4life, does it not work immediately after plugging it in?
<alabd> llutz:  more for calling/answring
<demonspork> cli4life, try it out
<Pici> frostburn: the motd.tail manpages explains the process.
<avi_> can anyone tell me if I can install Plymouth on Ubuntu 9.10?
<llutz> alabd: "advanced audio distribution profile"
<rethus> searching for someone who can help me with my firestarter problems
<cli4life> its a network printer
<cjohnston> Is anyone familiar with using dos2unix? I installed tofrodos but I still get command not found when running dos2unix
<willwh> hi folks, anyone in Mexico? :)
<frostburn> Pici, ty
<DBeets> I haz a problem. When I login to X, it restarts
<cjohnston> willwh: try #ubuntu-mx
<NCS_One> on my laptop if I close the screen and the open the laptop freezes, I press CAPS and no light, any ideas ?
<willwh> ah great thx
<alabd> llutz:  then pc will be able to answer call via BT ?
<alabd> what packages ?
<Boots32M> what happened
<jakiw_> What does this command do: sudo cp -rf firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware ?
<sejongpa_> ㅇ
<Boots32M> Ok I got a couple 'cannot send to channel' I suppose that means my question didnt' get through??
<avi_> is lucid lynx alpha 3 coming today or what?
<Pici> avi_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<cjohnston> Boots32M: that means that the channel is moderated
<Pici> Boots32M: Please restate your question
<DBeets> jakiw_: copies the files listed recursivly and forcefully
<jakiw_> To where does it copy them?
<Richiie> hi i have a question im at my home now and i want to ssh in to my server but the response i get is ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.13 port 22: No route to host
<llutz> alabd: have a look at nohands.sf.net
<DBeets> jackiw_: /lib firmware
<jakiw_> Dbeets To where does it copy them=
<Richiie> but the thing is that i can ping to my server whitout any problems
<blakkheim> Richiie: you need the real ip of the server
<AlienDK> Hello
<AlienDK> Just wondering
<Boots32M> Well I just downloaded a program called Octave, and I cannot figure out how to install it. The literature on the website says I need a gnu compiler. I don't know what that is??
<Richiie> blakkheim: yeah but i have a domain name
<Pici> jakiw_: to /lib/firmware
<AlienDK> Is Ubuntu free for commerical use? (like for a company)
<Pici> AlienDK: Yes.
<AlienDK> ok
<Richiie> blakkheim: and that dosent work either :S for some reason i was at work for like 40 min ago and it was no problem at all to ssh in to it
<AlienDK> cool
<cjohnston> AlienDK: yes
<blakkheim> Richiie: your domain isn't properly configured, it's resolving to a LAN ip
<frostburn> Pici, cool, i'll just change the symlink to motd.static appreciate the nudge in the right direction =]
<blakkheim> which obviously wont connect
<Pici> Boots32M: Octave is in the package repositories, is there a reason you aren't installing from there?
<underdog5004> http://hyfbt.com/bHfJ
<Richiie> blakkheim: but it worked from my work i mean.. what should i do ?
<sejongpa_> 이
<blakkheim> Richiie: run "host yourdomainhere" and see if it gives the real ip
<Boots32M> Ignorance. I went to the website to get it.... didn't know it would be easier from package repositories... how does one get a program from package repositories?
<Richiie> blakkheim: yeah it gives me the real adress
<blakkheim> Boots32M: man aptitude
<blakkheim> Richiie: then use that instead of the domain and tell me if it works
<Pici> Boots32M: Either use The Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic or apt-get/aptitude.  The package name for octave is octave3.2
<Richiie> blakkheim: alright im trying now
<Pici> !software | Boots32M
<ubottu> Boots32M: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ShawnRisk> sometimes when I wakeup my laptop from sleep (screen is closed), the brightness isn't fully up.  How do I fix this?
<Pici> Boots32M: If you just want to install it quickly w/o reading anything: sudo apt-get install octave3.2
<Boots32M> Thx pici, ubottu:)
<AndroUser> hi
<Boots32M> see I've actually done that sudo apt get thing... :)
<abhi_nav> Hello
<Boots32M> brb
<DJ_HaMsTa> lol teh sudo apt get thing
<Richiie> blakkheim: no nothing happens just connection timed out
<DBeets> Whre can I find error logs from X?
<blakkheim> Richiie: are you sure your server is configured properly?
<fccf> DBeets: /var/log/Xorg.log
<Richiie> blakkheim: 100 % sure
<DarkSpirit> I've got Ubuntu Server and I want to install Ubuntu onto 5 machines over the network using it. How can I do that?
<cjohnston> Is anyone familiar with using dos2unix? I installed tofrodos but I still get command not found when running dos2unix
<Richiie> blakkheim: it worked 40 minutes ago
<blakkheim> Richiie: run it with ssh -v for more debugging
<esicam> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my dell laptop and while starting the computer, it shows grub loading but no menu appears and directly logins to ubuntu
<DarkSpirit> Basically I want to do an network install on all 5
<torasuku> I'm not much of a Mac guy, but what Ubuntu CD do I need to run on a new MacBook?
<jpds> torasuku: Depends on the processor.
<abhi_nav> esicam: press esc while booting
<mrbrdo> Can anyone recommend a good SOCKS proxy server I can use on Linux? It doesn't need to cache...
<mrbrdo> on Ubuntu*
<Richiie> blakkheim: maybe it can be something in the ssh config
<Richiie> blakkheim: ?
<blakkheim> Richiie: could be
<DarkMasterHalo> mrbrdo: You can use Squid :)
<Richiie> blakkheim: i will connect a monitor and log in to my server and see
<AlienDK> torasuku: Ubuntu 9.10 32bit or 64bit. Both would probably work.
<mrbrdo> DarkMasterHalo I already use squid, but how can I make it work as a SOCKS proxy instead of HTTP proxy?
<torasuku> AlienDK, thanks.
<fccf> esicam: There is a checkmark in the install that bypasses the login... edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove or comment out autologin
<AlienDK> np:)
<histo> Is there a sound meta package?
<janhaj> when i unplugged/plugged power supply for my notebook (AC), external disk stop working for probably one minute.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/383768/ after that sometimes start working.. does anybody help me please?
<abhi_nav> !installation | DarkSpirit
<ubottu> DarkSpirit: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<esicam> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my dell laptop and while starting the computer, it shows grub loading but no menu appears and directly logins to ubuntu
<Guest9062> cjohnston: do a ls -la *dos*  in /usr/bin it should have links for fromdos
<fccf> esicam: please read carefully ... I already answered your question... be patient please
<cjohnston> Guest9062: trying.. thanks
<NCS_One> on my laptop if I close down the screen and then open the laptop freezes, any ideas ?
<rotham> I think i have the right wireless driver on my computer (broadcom b43) installed, and the driver light is green, so I think its working and active... But how can I turn my wireless card on?
<AJC_Z0> NCS_One: What have you configured your laptop to do when you close the lid? Check System > Preferences > Power Manager
<DarkMasterHalo> mrbrdo: Hmmm, I don't think we can configure Squid to work with sock
<jaundice|> is it possible to use both NetworkManager and manual entries in /etc/network/interfaces ? any time I try to add a bridge to the interfaces file it fubars NM
<dury> hi there cvhannel :)
<fccf> NCS_One: You might have it set to hibernate or sleep upon lid close ... some laptops (including mine) don't sleep well , you can disable that switch in Preferences>Power Managment
<dury> cyhannel  = channel
<DJ_HaMsTa> should i run proftpd from inetd or standalone ??
<DarkSpirit> I've got Ubuntu Server and I want to install Ubuntu onto 5 machines over the network using it. How can I do that?
<AlienDK> standalone
<NCS_One> AJC_Z0: its suspend
<mrbrdo> Can anyone recommend a good SOCKS proxy server (squid is not SOCKS!) I can use on Ubuntu? It doesn't need to cache...
<NCS_One> fccf: its suspend
<DBeets> anyone want to help me figure out why X restarts when I login?
<NCS_One> to
<deletet> hy were do i find RLimitMem  in apache2 because i most edit but dont now were
<Boots32M> ok so octave is installed... thank you all!!!
<Boots32M> :)
<Drunken_Irony> o/ I think I've found an annoying little bug with ubuntu 9.10 on my netbook. everytime i close the lid and it suspends, the sound quits working if a thumb drive is plugged in.
<Drunken_Irony> is this something that other people have issues with?
<dury> Boots32M: what octave is about?
<rabbit1> downloaded few themes, one is in zip format, i have unzipped it. how to install that theme now?
<NCS_One> fccf: in my its suspend in my language but perhaps its sleep
<fccf> DJ_HaMsTa: By default FTP is disabled in ubuntu for security reasons (it is insecure) ... Reccommend using sftp or ssh .(same thing) ... regardless, depending if you want to have proftpd running all the time or not, ... initd if all the time , standalone if you want temporary access
<nonameNN> hello all... im with ubuntu karmic if i do sudo shutdown -r now my computer turns off.. i dont know what to do!
<fccf> NCS_One: that sounds right
<alabd> llutz:  http://nohands.sourceforge.net/ only for speaker ?
<rabbit1> downloaded few themes, one is in zip format, i have unzipped it. how to install that theme now?
<abhi_nav> rabbitl: right click desktop go to themes click install and select theme folder
<abhi_nav> rabbit1: right click desktop go to themes click install and select theme folder
<NCS_One> fccf: you set it to "white screen" ?
<NCS_One> fccf: I have 4 options : "white screen", "sleep", "hybernate" and "turn off"
<fccf> NCS_One: I have it set to Blank Screen ... and it works... "white screen" sounds like the right one to keep your system from crashing
<NCS_One> fccf: ok, thanks
<arand> Drunken_Irony: The best way to find out would probably to have a search on forums+launchpad, if you don't get an immediate answer here, and if there are no bugs reported, go ahead and report one ;)
<AndroUser> FloodBot2
<Guest9062> cjohnston: did that help?
<esicam> fccf, Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<esicam> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<llutz> alabd: read what is is
<fccf> esicam: what were you trying to view??? .. probably don't have the appropriate reader for the octet-stream , which could be a number of things
<esicam> fccf, What should i do then
<fccf> esicam: answer my ???
<exalt> anyone i cant boot my ubuntu
<exalt> ata4.00 error
<cjohnston> Guest9062: yes.. thank you very much!
<fccf> !anyone | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<esicam> fccf,  i tried to edit the file you said
<Guest9062> cjohnston: np
<user1_> i have a rar file which has a password. how do i crack it
<DasEi1> exalt: looks like a hardware fault in first sight
<exalt> fccf: i cant load my ubuntu install, it hangs all the time
<fccf> esicam: sorry ... try from terminal ... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jaundice|> where does nm store its config?
<exalt> DasEi1:  when you gogole you see alot are haveing the same problem
<DasEi1> exalt: have you got a live-cd ?
<fccf> !details | exalt
<dako3256> join #xorg
<ubottu> exalt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<exalt> DasEi1:  i have
<DasEi1> exalt : boot it and come back in here
<GalegO> Hi Guys :D
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is a suitable home directory for openVPN ?
 * DasEi1 googling
<exalt> fccf:  i installed ubuntu 9.10 on an packerdbell easynote and it completed flawless, then is booted it and it didnt come past grub
<dako3256> JOIN #xorg
<esicam> fccf, there is no file called xorg.conf there
<exalt> fccf:  when i look at recoverymode i see its stops at ata4.00
<GalegO> What the Desktop Enviroment I use in a notebook with 128mb ram? XFCE, fluxbox or blackbox?
<predator_x> hi all
<blakkheim> GalegO: awesome/dwm/xmonad/openbox
<user1_> i have a rar file which has a password. how do i crack it
<abhi_nav> Galego: do you mean 'I should use.....'
<predator_x> need ur advice guys...
<exalt> fccf:  i saw on google that boot paramitters like apci=off noprobe=ata4 irqpoll should help
<abhi_nav> hi
<predator_x> my video doesnt stream in youtube .. im using mozilla firefox
<esicam> fccf, i did a blank document came
<DasEi1> GalegO: use the minimal installer, icewm is also nice on ressources, see :
<predator_x> any idea what could the problem be?
<DasEi1> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<predator_x> youtube and also other videos dont stream
<fccf> esicam: /etc/X11/xorg.conf .... the first X is in caps the second x is lowercase
<DasEi1> GalegO: http://tinyurl.com/ynmk44
<abhi_nav> predator_x you have all codecs installed? gstreamer etc?
<fccf> exalt: have you tried adding those lines to grub line... press ESC at first boot where it says GRUB Loading
<Juanlu> olaaaaa
<esicam> fccf,  yes.......i did as you are saying and a file opens of the same name but it is blank
<predator_x> nope
<predator_x> hw do i get them?
<karnivore> short of creating a script or alias that uses gksu -D, is there any way to make gksu use a different default message in the password prompt?
<fccf> esicam: using gksudo?
<GalegO> DasEi1: ummm... thanks I'll study this links
<blakkheim> predator_x: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abhi_nav> !codecs | predator_x
<ubottu> predator_x: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<esicam> fccf, yes bro
<predator_x> ok thanks ubottu
<Richiie> blakkheim: sorry m8 my bad the server had freezed think its problem whit my system disk :S i can now ssh in whit my domain and whit the local ip adress
<DasEi1> GalegO: ask, if particular question
<abhi_nav> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<blakkheim> Richiie: oh ok
<nonameNN> my computer shutsdown when im tryin to reboot, help
<abhi_nav> !ubottu | predator_x
<ubottu> predator_x: please see above
<Richiie> blakkheim: do you know any utillity tools
<Richiie> so i can check my hard drive ?
<blakkheim> Richiie: i don't rely on any of them, if you think the drive is going bad, backup your stuff and get a new one as soon as possible
<Richiie> blakkheim: no problem its and old computer and the ubuntu server OS is on a 40 gig drive
<karnivore> Richiie, blakkheim is correct. backup your stuff and get a new drive!
<Richiie> i dunno the status on the drive but i have my suspicios thoughts
<fccf> esicam: I am a little behind I am running 9.04 ... and 8.04, so I may not be able to help, I know that if you do a proper reinstall you will find that you did not read correctly when installing ... it is autologin and if checked you will not see a login screen, it will just login as the first user
<Richiie> karnivore: no problem i dont have anything on the system disk to backup... just wanna know the status on it
<DarkSpirit> How can I do an unattended network install of Ubuntu, from Ubuntu Server?
<DasEi1> Richiie: package smarmontolls, let's you check your sectors (e2)fsck for filesystem
<Richiie> if it has bad sectors or what the hell is going on
<karnivore> richiie: np :)
<karnivore> short of creating a script or alias that uses gksu -D, is there any way to make gksu use a different default message in the password prompt?
<DasEi1> Richiie: package smarmontools*, let's you check your sectors (e2)fsck for filesystem
<blakkheim> Richiie: there is stuff like smartmontools but i wouldn't even bother if you think the drive is dying
<brianherman> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<esicam> fccf, i got the problem and thanks for the help
<j0nr> hi all, am having errors during installation. error ubi-language, timezone and partitioning
<fccf> esicam: np
<abhi_nav> j0nr: which version?
<Nitsuga> fccf, 9.04 is still supported. Go to gdmsetup in System -> administration -> login screen. I on't remember exavclty where the option is
<csaba> how can I find out the DNS address of my ISP?
<fccf> Nitsuga: I am not the one with the problem ... esicam see Nitsuga note to me and thank you Nitsuga
<madjoe> How to solve my overheating problem (AMD64 laptop)? Fancontrol, Qtfan? What to use?
<Richiie> blakkheim: do you know what the error message ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<Richiie> [  102.628116] ata2.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }
<Richiie> what does that error message mean ? i have googled it but i have no solution at all
<blakkheim> Richiie: i don't offhand, you could google, but i'd just go ahead and get a new disk in there
<Richiie> blakkheim: is it possible on someway to do an backup on an server OS and then throw it in on another disk ?
<esicam> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my dell laptop and while starting the computer, it shows grub loading but no menu appears and directly logins to ubuntu rather than asking to chose ubuntu or vista
<joeblob> I installed 9.10 yesterday and it worked great, but suddenly the keys on this Lenovo don't respond
<Nitsuga> fccf, ohh i see
<joeblob> nor the mouse
<madjoe> funny thing: under my WinXP the temp. barely raises higher than 40 C, but when using Ubuntu 9.10, it goes up to 80 C!!
<blakkheim> Richiie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937872
<blakkheim> !info partimage | Richiie
<j0nr> abhi_nav: ubunut 9.10
<ubottu> Richiie: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Aled_> hi
<abhi_nav> esicam: press esc at the time of booting (blank screen)
<talat_> 6hey p
<j0nr> abhi_nav: xubuntu 9.10 didnt do it, fwiw
<Aled_> I would like to dual boot Windows XP with Server ubuntu 9.10
<Aled_> possible?
<abhi_nav> ok
<madjoe> Aled_: wubi.exe
<esicam> abhi_nav, i tried that but nothing happened
<j0nr> abhi_nav: from liveUSB stick
<joeblob> what would cause the keys to just stop responding when they previously worked?
<talat_> 4fuck puou
<abhi_nav> !dualboot | Aled_
<ubottu> Aled_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DasEi1> Aled_: yes, and don't use wubi
<Aled_> madjoe, I didn't know Server Ubuntu had wubi.exe
<Aled_> thanks
<blakkheim> wubi should be avoided if possible
<llutz> csaba: "grep -i dns /var/log/syslog" if you're using dhcp
<fccf> esicam: goto System>Administration>Login Window... in the security tab ... autologin is the top option ... as for grub ... Press ESC while it says Grub Loading the first time
<madjoe> DasEi1: why not to use wubi? I use it right now and it seems quite ok
<exalt> fccf:  yes i added those lines ther
<exalt> e
<csaba> llutz: that only tells me my own ip address
<exalt> fccf:  richie has the same problem i thin k
<joeblob> any ideas how to get the keyboard working?
<ths_> Salut !
<DasEi1> Aled_: wubi is an implementation for windows to run ubuntu like a prog, lot's of risks, simple defragg of ntfs brings system down, bad performance, hard recovery, bad support, madjoe
<llutz> csaba: if using a router, you have to use it there
<esicam> fccf, i get user accounts but i dont get to chose between operating systems
<llutz> csaba: on that device, getting the ip from your ISP
<Aled_> I've used WUBI with normal Ubuntu 9.10 but I uninstalled
<Aled_> I'd prefer to dualboot
<joeblob> the keyboard works fine in Grub... just not after booting
<fccf> esicam: aaah ... you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and add the other operating system to the list ... see !grub
<DasEi1> Aled_: wubi is nice to just try ubuntu out, but then can also use a live cd or better an usb-install
<fccf> !grub | esicam
<ubottu> esicam: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fccf> !grub2 |esicam
<ubottu> esicam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DasEi1> Aled_: size of the harddrive ?
<Aled_> 80gb
<JeffMcBiscuit> hi there folks, I've just removed pulseaudio and installed alsa and can get sound working during the test in "gstreamer-properties" which is set to alsa, the issue is now I can't get sound in totem or rhythmbox... Is there something I'm missing?
<DasEi1> !who | Aled_:
<Aled_> I split the hard drive into 2 partitions when I installed Windows
<ubottu> Aled_:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<userubuntu> hey how do i remove nexus personal
<joeblob> it works fine in safe mode with networking also
<madjoe> DasEi1: is there an easy way to export my current wubi installation into a normal installation of the same version of Ubuntu 9.10?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I have a problem with packet manager program and Flash extension. Package manager doesn't install or remove program because it doesn't connect to any server. I tried different servers but program didn't connect. Also Flash stopped working without any error. How can I solve these problems? Thank you for your help.
<joeblob> what would cause the keys on a laptop to just stop responding when they previously worked?
<esicam> fccf, ubottu i know i have grub2 1.97 version but how to edit and put other operating system there
<Aled_> DesEil - It's in 2 partitions about 39gb each, 80gb capacity
<DasEi1>  Aled_: quite small for dualboot, works o' course but have small space for storage then
<joeblob> i guess i'll just reinstall
<joeblob> and hope it doesn't happen again
<Aled_> DasEil - I'm only installing it to get to grips with it
<Aled_> DasEil - not yet planning to use it on WAN
<DasEi1> madjoe: no, but you can re-plicate your packages an backup /home of course, config gets lost , though
<Turbolinux> I removed and installed again Flash but it didn't effect the situation I must say.
<DasEi1> Aled_: WAN ?
<joeblob> the keyboard works when I do 'startx' from safemode, but not at all when I boot normal
<fccf> esicam: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   . to edit the grub list ... see the howto's for info on how to properly add os's to the list
<Aled_> DasEil - Wide Area Network, the internet etc
<jaundice|> esicam : sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom ...
<joeblob> hmm... how can I repair my keyboard drivers
<jaundice|> sudo grub-mkconfig
<jaundice|> sudo update-grub
<Aled_> DasEil - I want to see how the OS operates and check out the output via this laptop
<user1_> I just had some problems with dual boot and hence recovered windows and reinstalled ubuntu but all my data got lost during grub reinstall. is there anyway to recover data in bits and pieces
<esicam> jaundice|, what after that?
<jaundice|> reboot?
<jaundice|> uyou need to edit the 40_custom file
<DasEi1> Aled_: ah, i see, why not use it there ? it's less "harmable then win
<starbuck33> hi, i need help setting up a network for a lan party... we have internet router with dhcp and it ahs to stay like this.. theres a server with 2 nic's and the internet should get routed from first nic to second one, all clients should further clients should have static ip's and connect to the internet through the second nic of th server.. i have no clue how to start
<esicam> fccf, i want how to only?
<DasEi1> Aled_: fine is that you already got 2 partitions, that will spare some hassle, also win needs a primary to install, ubuntu can be installed on an extended, too
<user1_> I just had some problems with dual boot and hence recovered windows and reinstalled ubuntu but all my data got lost during grub reinstall. is there anyway to recover data in bits and pieces
<starbuck33> #debian.de
<Red_HamsterX> starbuck33, that sounds fun.
<DasEi1> Aled_: On your side, I'd back up current working win mbr, case grub screws it up
<ViioLeTiiTa> Olaaa
<jax55> i have an issue where ssh is not accessable from certain hosts until i restart ufw ....any ideas?
<esicam> jaundice|, i just copy pasted what you typed and i got an editor and i did nothing there so whats the use of reboot
<histo> I have a command line install and want to get sound working. Should I install alsa-base or pulseaudio? I've noticed the default distro uses both.
<Aled_> DasEil - there isn't a lot of important information on the Windows installation
<user1_> no one???
<Aled_> DasEil - I started the installation a few minutes ago based on the link I was given
<user1_> this is unfair
<jaundice|> esicam, you need to add the grub entry for your extra os in the 40_custom file
<madjoe> DasEi1: you were wrong - http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<xinshun> what's different between EXT4 and EXT4Dev?
<esicam> jaundice|, how can i do that?
<Red_HamsterX> starbuck33, I'm interested in helping you, but I think the problem will take some time to solve.
<Aled_> Does OpenSSH mean I can access the server from another computer?
<tom789> hi!
<madjoe> DasEi1: after a full backup of a wubi installation, it's possible to export it as a native installation
<llutz> Aled_: openssh is  remote shell access
<tom789> can anybody help me with virtual box?
<histo> Aled_: if its installed you can use ssh to access it.
<histo> !ssh | Aled_
<ubottu> Aled_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jaundice|> esicam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tom789> I want to make the virtual pc connect through a proxy only
<tom789> dunno how to do that
<Richiie> blakkheim: i did an e2fsck -f -c -v /dev/sdb1 on my system drive
<Richiie> and the result was 0 bad blocks
<DasEi1> madjoe: so this an easy way to achieve it ? if you say so, I try to avoid wubi
<alabd> llutz: yes in the site is written > It allows your Linux system to act as a speakerphone for your mobile phone
<phuzz> I have an issue with a locked folder!!  anyone have a moment???  Probably very simple to fix...but im a newb!  LoL
<alabd> llutz: so it does not include mic ?
<JeffMcBiscuit> someone _please_ enlighten me as to why I can get sound using alsa from mplayer but not from totem, even though I have gstreamer alsa installed?!
<xangua> JeffMcBiscuit: gtreamer-properties >>> select alsa plugin
<rebe> hola
<rebe> hola
<llutz> alabd: keep on reading, all interesting stuff is written there.  i won't do it for you
<madjoe> DasEi1: it's an easy way.. it includes one command line to backup.. for me the migration is essential, since I was thinking of moving to a native installation
<JeffMcBiscuit> xangua: it is already selected.. and sound works when testing
<rebe> no hablais en español??
<JeffMcBiscuit> xangua: Im stumped
<xangua> JeffMcBiscuit: maybe you need to restart your session
<xangua> !es | rebe
<ubottu> rebe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phuzz> I have an issue with a locked folder!!  anyone have a moment???  Probably very simple to fix
<JeffMcBiscuit> xangua: i'll givethat a go
<Patap0uf> francais ?
<rebe> ok
<Pici> !fr | Patap0uf
<rebe> yes
<ubottu> Patap0uf: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Patap0uf> epic :D
<Refried_> i'm trying to run lucid in a chroot, and i'm having a weird problem — sudo is saying "can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied", but the permission is 0440 root:root.
<Refried_> I tried running strace sudo, but i don't see any clues.  any ideas?
<Aled_> How do I get the IP address of the server computer?
<fccf> JeffMcBiscuit: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? totem uses gstreamer ... mplayer uses xine ... also see that you have all gstreamer plugins installed (i.e. good, mad, bad & ugly)
<rebe> k dices?
<llutz> Aled_: host your.server
<rebe> dfdfvc
<rebe> ds
<rebe> f
<rebe> dsf
<rebe> çerfr
<FloodBot2> rebe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebe> egf
<xangua> !es > rebe
<ubottu> rebe, please see my private message
<fccf> Aled_: on the server type ifconfig into terminal
<dari> cfghjk
<rebe> hello xaunga
<Aled_> fccf, thanks
<DasEi1> madjoe: I really don't want to stop you, but it would be nice to hear if that was succesful, remastersys for custom-cd isn't new to me, but also nothing I'd call easy, and ( I don't want to read full article) how do you get it back on hd then ?
<dari> hallo du dof
<rebe> hello
<DasEi1> !stop | dari
<ubottu> dari: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Industrial> Is there any way I can generate the xorg.conf file from the current settings? I need to make sure that it uses intel drivers and there being no xorg.conf I do not know where to look for that.
<rebe> hello
<DasEi1> Industrial: yes, open teminal
<Industrial> yes? :P
<rebe> whas your name?
<madjoe> DasEi1: I just found out the solution.. didn't spend time to try it.. so, you say it's a hassle.. uhm... crap.
<DasEi1> Industrial: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rebe> helloo
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: yeah I have extras installed, I know gstreamer wanted to use pulseaudio, but with that removed (which worked btw) and gs-alsa installed instead surely it should start to use alsa
<VCoolio> !hi | rebe
<ubottu> rebe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Industrial> DasEi1: what does that do exactly? :)
<DasEi1> madjoe: I say I avoid wubi for several reasons, but always like to learn on
<joeblob> sweet all i had to do was add i8042.reset to my grub.cfg
<rebe> HI
<rebe> hi
<rebe> hi
<rebe> hi
<rebe> hi
<rebe> hhi
<rebe> hi
<rebe> hi
<joeblob> i think... rebooting... i'll see if it works
<xangua> rebe: do you have any ubuntu related question or did you kist come to troll¿
<DasEi1> !ops | rebe
<ubottu> rebe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xangua> wenn not troll, my inglish is not in shape today :S
<fccf> xangua: what is your default language?
<xangua> fccf: spanish
<DasEi1> Industrial: it's an automatism , that reads hardwareinfo and (re-)creates xorg.conf with basic settings
<fccf> !es |xangua
<ubottu> xangua: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> fccf: .........
<Industrial> DasEi1: okay nice
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: any ideas, all the bad, good plugins are installed etc
<fccf> JeffMcBiscuit: do you have the multimedia systems selector installed?
<JeffMcBiscuit> the option is in system>pref yeah - it just opens gstreamer-properties
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: ^
<madjoe> DasEi1: Have you ever heard/tried this - http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html ?
<fccf> xangua: please /join #ubuntu-es .. they will be happy to help you in espanol
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: just looking and totem-gstreamer isn't installed though
<Industrial> DasEi1: this gets me nothing actually. it doesnt generate a xorg.conf at all and I googled it to see what it looks like but I dont get a config menu, just my shell back.
<fccf> JeffMcBiscuit: install it
<xangua> fccf: the fact that my first languaje is spanish doesn't mean i can't help here, stop that please .........
<oru_work> in ubuntu with postfix/dovecot, i need to forward everything from one email address to the other, how can I accoplish this ?
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: fingers crossed, is there a rhythmbox-gstreamer too?! ;)
<om26er> JeffMcBiscuit, its gstreamer
<DasEi1> madjoe: again, I#m no friend of wubi and so not too familiar with it, did a few (nervig) rescues with it, the last link you found looks more promising to me
<DJ_HaMsTa> im trying to install OpenVPN and i am very noobish, i have GADMIN-openVPN server and i am trying to configure the server settings and the user accounts. What should i enter for "The server runs as this user: / The server runs as this group? "
<Aled_> I try: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop - "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily anavaliable)"
<fccf> JeffMcBiscuit: Personally I don't like rhythmbox .. you might like Amaork better and it uses xine
<Lostinspace_46> How do I upload a screenshot to pastbin?
<DasEi1> Industrial: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (wath up, case-sensitiv)
<fccf> !pastebin |Lostinspace_46
<xangua> Lostinspace_46: imagebin, imageshack, etc....
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Industrial> DasEi1: the file doesnt exist, should I touch it?
<DasEi1> Lostinspace_46: use imageshack or similar
<fccf> Lostinspace_46: see the second link ubottu gave you
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: tried most of the media players, rb will do me fine (i switched to linux due to the look/scope of amarok years ago)... this is a friends box and I can honestly say I've never had much trouble on the audio front with linux, but trying to remove pulse and use alsa for multichannel surround is proving a pain in the backside
<llutz> oru_work: use virtual_alias
<Lostinspace_46> Got it. Thanks.
<DasEi1> Industrial: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    << should be there after, sure no typos ?
<kubanc> why isn't gimp 2.8 avalible for ubuntu 8.04?
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: still no sounds
<Industrial> DasEi1: yes, it just yields me the shell
<oru_work> llutz, hmmm can you please be more specific? I've never done this before
<llutz> oru_work: read postfix.org documentation about it
<xangua> kubanc: because it uses old, but very stable,  packages; update to karmic¿
<DasEi1> Industrial: if you run it a second time, shall also tell overwriting/backing up old one
<Pici> kubanc: gimp 2.8 doesn't even exist.
<Industrial> DasEi1: it doesnt seem to be doing anything, the file stays empty
<DasEi1> Industrial: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kubanc> Pici, yes, sorry but i still cannot install gimp 2.7 under ubuntu 8.04 :'(
<Guest28184> de los que hablan por aquí quien son de la linea
<DasEi1> Industrial: (you can copy and paste from messenger to trml to avoid typos)
<JeffMcBiscuit> brb
<DasEi1> Industrial: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi1> Industrial: give url from last cmd here
<Industrial> DasEi1: I know how to open a file. its empty. the reconfigure isnt doing anything.
<Industrial> as in, the program might be faulty
<Industrial> I googled and it showed a menu
<Industrial> I dont get a menu
<Industrial> just my shell back
<DasEi1> Industrial: which version of ubuntu are you running ? no x installed (unlikely) ?
<Industrial> nu, standard 9.10
<Industrial> on a Macbook 4,1
<Industrial> no*
<kubanc> what should i do:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kubanc>   gimp: Depends: gimp-data (< 2.4.6-z) but 2.6.6-1~getdeb1 is to be installed
<kubanc>         Depends: libgimp2.0 (< 2.4.6-z) but 2.6.6-1~getdeb1 is to be installed
<avemaria> hi deleted keyring package by mistake and now unable to boot ubuntu some garbled error message appears after grub
<fccf> JeffMcBiscuit: I'm  stumped , audio is not my strong point when it comes to linux, however I am happy with stereo, so 5.1 would be a dream come true for most, not everything is 100%
<DasEi1> Industrial: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<avemaria> any help
<fccf> !enter | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<avemaria> anybody
<Industrial> fccf: as if the joinquitspam doesnt grossly overspam it :p
<LateralForce> If process A has niceness 5 and process B has niceness 0, will it matter if the niceness of process A is changed to 10 (relative to process B)?
<avemaria> hi deleted keyring package by mistake and now unable to boot ubuntu some garbled error message appears after grub
<fccf> industrial: If you are using pidgin, there is a plugin that turns off all join/part/quit's
<jakiw_> How do I install Firefox 3.6 with Synaptic?
<fccf> jakiw_: what version of ubuntu are you running , bleeding edge is not always the best bet, in fact it is commenly known to break things
<xangua> jakiw_: use either 'ubuntuzilla' or 'firefox-stable ppa'
<Industrial> fccf: that was more a complaint to the number of people in here more then anything
<jakiw_> fccf i use 9.10 What do u mean by bleed edge?
<avemaria> hi deleted keyring package by mistake and now unable to boot ubuntu some garbled error message appears after gru
<Industrial> DasEi1: https://gist.github.com/55a3f6a4cbf8e8b03d6a
<mgolisch> avemaria: what error message?
<avemaria> mgolisch: cant read the error screen is all garbled/distorted
<jakiw_> xangua it says package not found
<mgolisch> avemaria: look at your dpkg.log and install the package(s) again
<flamsmark> how do i import a .ssh key into the passwords and encryption keys program? whenever i try, i am told that the key is incompatible
<avemaria> mgolish: how to log into text console
<xangua> jakiw_: i said 'use' not 'install', google it
<Industrial> DasEi1: you can see that its trying to use 4 display drivers or something :S
<mgolisch> ctrl+alt+f1 then login there @ avemaria
<mattgyver> Anyone know how to prevent a wine application from appearing in the "Wine System Tray" and just appear on the gnome panel?
<mgolisch> or doenst it boot atall?
<avemaria> mgolisch: i tried that it shows blank screen
<xangua> jakiw_: ubuntuzilla and firefoz-stable ppa are extra repositories
<avemaria> does not boot at all after selecting ubuntu from grub
<mgolisch> avemaria: maybe try f2-f8 and see if any other console has something
<mgolisch> oh i see
<avemaria> just shows some error popup
<fccf> jakiw_: ff 3.5.8 is the latest stable version ... if you want the absolutely newest (bleeding edge) use https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+files/firefox-dbg_3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~mfs~karmic1_i386.deb
<jakiw_> xangua and whats the difference between them?
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: still no joy after a session restart
<edqnag> hi all
<avemaria> mgolisch: nothing on f2-f8
<fccf> JeffMcBiscuit: ugh, uh, IDK
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: I get system sounds, which is strange but nothing from totem/rb
<avemaria> i have a live CD can we rescue the system from it somehow
<mgolisch> avemaria: probably
<fccf> JeffMcBiscuit: Gstreamer is not setup properly ... or you are missing something
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: no worries, I'm getting to the stage where I want to drop this nettop out of a very high open window
<xangua> jakiw_: firefox-stable ppa is fro the official ubuntu-mozilla team and only contains firefox; ubuntuzilla contains the latest stable firefox, thunderbird and sunbird i think
<avemaria> mgolisch:any idea how because the CD options does not shows any rescue option
<jakiw_> fccf http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/ mozilla already gives u 3,6
<edqnag> did anyone installed EVE Online on ubuntu and over what and does it work good?
<fccf> jakiw_: that is not compiled for UBUNTU ... and not reccommended ... https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable is the one you want
<mika_> hi, can you please check if --max-depth is autocompleted when used with du ? other options are completed, but that it's not..
<mgolisch> avemaria: boot the cd, then mount your root filesystem and chroot into it
<mika_> ((k)ubuntu 9.10)
<mgolisch> avemaria: whats the exact name of the package(s) you removed?
<avemaria> some keyring softwares
<mgolisch> iam not quite sure why removing a package would render the system unbootable
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: some online stuff recommend winetricks to help. Looks fine from here
<JeffMcBiscuit> fccf: I've looked through and can't see anything that is untoward
<avemaria> even i am wondering that
<jakiw_> fccf So for whom is it compiled and made for?
<avemaria> when i boot the CD i dont know how to get into text mode
<edqnag> ActionParsnip do you have it installed?
<mgolisch> avemaria: maybe start by booting the cd and looking for the dpkg.log on your root filesystem it will have the package names of the removed packages
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: no, I rarely game at all
<avemaria> okay
<mgolisch> then maybe we can firue out whats wrong and why it doenst boot no more @ avemaria
<fccf> jakiw_: source code... not compiled for anything, and alot of work to get working ... whereas the mozilla team has already compiled it at the link I gave you
<macman_> hey all i always get an error when i open firefox http://i47.tinypic.com/el6tly.png
<Cojage> sup
<Cojage> What is the best usenet client for Linux?
<llutz> !best | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<edqnag> ActionParsnip i found few different explenations on google thats why im asking did anyone installed it and how is it going
<JeffMcBiscuit> Cojage: lottanzb is pretty good
<Cojage> thanks
<jakiw_> fccf so the link i gave u was the source code?
<cambazz> hello. how do I build a package myself
<JeffMcBiscuit> Cojage: pan newsreader is also worth a shot, though a little harder to setup
<fccf> jakiw_:  the link I gave was the deb installer ... the link you gave was source code
<Cojage> oh ok
<Cojage> ill try both
<ActionParsnip> Edqnag: then its safe to say its varied. Have a go, its free to try
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: have you tried removing the ~/.mozilla folder to clear all your firefox settings?
<edqnag> ActionParsnip sure ill try over wine
<jakiw_> fccf So why dont they put the deb installer on their main page?
<norbi> Hello.  Lets say I have two mounted nfs shares on my windows box from Linux.  When I copy a file to one of the nfs shares through windows, I want that file to also be duplicated automatically to the other nfs share.  Hope that makes sense.  Not sure what i'm looking for or where to begin, any help would be apretiated.
<ujjain> There are 3 Swf players, which one is the best? Swfdefc, Gnash or Adobe?
<JeffMcBiscuit> Cojage: I personally think lottanzb is going to be the best option though (i use both on different systems!)
<Cojage> kewl
<Cojage> and par application?
<Cojage> quickpar isnt for linux rite
<macman_> JeffMcBiscuit: i think .. i don't remember  i was tired .. here are teh details form that box http://pastie.org/842783
<hannes815> can anyone explain to me, how to update bibus 1.4 to 1.5?
<fccf> jakiw_: because firefox does not report the linux version to the website so it just gives the latest source for linux... using debs from trusted sources is the only way to easily install anything in ubuntu
<edqnag> ActionParsnip thx
<jdahm> how stable is 10.04 right now?
<ujjain> The Ubuntu installer was only able to add 1 partition, what could be the reason? (multi-boot OS)
<Pici> jdahm : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<jakiw_> fccf and will the deb installer also be in the reposetories xangua told?
<Dittohead> I have recently setup a couple of 9.10 x86 servers for some LAMP and zenoss duties. I've added a new source for zenoss, but it kicks back a 407 Proxy Authentication Required for the zenoss source. Strangely, the others work just fine. It doesn't seem to be making an attempt to authenticate on the zenoss source. Any ideas?
<Industrial> is i possible to disable GDM in ubuntu and start the system from the commandline and start X with startx and a .Xinitrc?
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: that means nothing to me... I referred to whether you had removed the folder in your home that is where the firefox setting are?  I'd back it up first to be on the safe side
<avemaria> mgolisch: i installed it through live cd. So can i mount my old root partition through live environment?
<fccf> jakiw_: yes, you will need to add the repos to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<conb123> Anyone know where the plugins for pidgin are located?
<conb123> Ah nevermind found it
<LucidGuy> How can I perform a grep where two patterns must be met.  "p1|p2" alone doesnt do the trick because thats more of a OR search, Im looking for an AND
<fccf> Industrial: yes
<ujjain> Does Ubuntu support LVM?
<fccf> ujjain: yes
<ujjain> I did not see it while installing...
<Industrial> fccf: how :p
<jakiw_> fccf  k, thx...do u know what the difference between thunderbird and mozilla-thunderbird in synaptic is?
<kubanc> anybody knows where can i get  gimp-data  2.6.6-1~getdeb1
<llutz> LucidGuy: us  grep pattern1|grep pattern2               grep has no AND option
<fccf> Industrial: remove gdm ... you will boot to a terminal, login and startx
<xangua> kubanc: from getdeb¿ :S
<Take0n> Hello folks. I know this might be the wrong channel to ask about this, but I am running mpd on ubuntu karmic and although I am able to stream, it does stream in ogg instead of mp3. Now I found a patch (or plugin) but I don't know how to load. does anyone know?
<Sara-25-sexy> hi
<m_fulder> hello
<Industrial> fccf: I cant just disable it?
<fccf> kubanc: have you reloaded your repositories .. changes made on a daily basis to repos can break things, updating is the best way to resolve
<xangua> !hi Sara-25-sexy / m_fulder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jakiw_> What is the difference between Thunderbird and mozilla-thunderbird package in Synaptic?
<ujjain> How come Ubuntu cannot play mp3 by default?
<LucidGuy> llutz, you sure, sounds like such a simple thing.
<mgolisch> avemaria: yeah its probably even listed in the filebrowser, if not mount it using the mount command
<trijntje> ujjain, legal stuf
<ujjain> trijntje: dankje!
<xangua> ujjain: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> ujjain: legal issues.  Just double click on an mp3 and it should offer to install what you need
<Hebram> ujjain:  licensing
<kubanc> fccf, i yust did aptitude update, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, and nothing worked...
<m_fulder> I want to configure rtorrent so it adds my .torrent files automaticly: here's how I've written: http://pastebin.com/TD5KGrHV  still it doesn't add my files automaticly why??
<fccf> Industrial: you could remove gdm from init.d
<ujjain> I see :) ok, I thought it was on different distro's
<ujjain> And Ubuntu wants to have only open software, unlike Kubuntu (which also has KDE + closed software)
<jakiw_> ujjain which closed does kubuntu have?
<narkgeek24> hi
<AlienDK> KDE sucks
<fccf> kubanc: now upgrade all of gimp
<mgolisch> none
<llutz> LucidGuy: maybe too simple for the authors. i don't know of any internal AND
<mgolisch> :)
<94SAAJN40> I need non admin users to execute a ruby script, I don't want them to be able to see where it is stored, where can I put it?
<brunoscunha> since the last network manager update I lost the wired connection. It tries to connect but still I get no connection at all. I'm on a work lan. The wired connection worked flawlessly before the update
<realbadapple> gnome is removing the ability to have icons in menus completely go to "http://poll.fm/1n2n1" and vote to get it back.
<kubanc> xangua, sorry, but getdeb doesn't find anything
<kubanc> fccf, how do i do that. what command?
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: I don't understand that requirement
<om26er> realbadapple, the removing of icon bring a consistent feel
<avemaria> mggolisch: can we install packges to my old ubuntu from live environment?
<narkgeek24> i am trying to download the 64 bit versipon of ubuntu for some reason though when i selected 64 bit its downloading the amd version is there no 64 bit version for intel?
<Myrtti> narkgeek24: that should work on intel too
<mgolisch> avemaria: yeah mount root filesystem, chroot, run apt-get in the chroot env
<Myrtti> narkgeek24: amd64 is a legacy name for 64-bit OS
<git__> hi
<narkgeek24> i see
<Hebram> narkgeek24: amd *is* x64
<git__> has anyone try bsdiff on an iso file?
<narkgeek24> kind of confusing though
<justin22885> when i open an sh script, whats the program that runs the script?
<jrib> justin22885: what do you mean by "open"?
<fccf> kubanc: use synaptic, find gimp . . right click and mark for upgrade
<brunoscunha> justin22885: you mean to run it?
<justin22885> yes
<macman_> JeffMcBiscuit: i think i removed it
<Myrtti> justin22885: whatever you've set your default terminal application to be
<Hebram> jrib:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open_source_software
<Myrtti> justin22885: probably gnome-terminal if you're using Ubuntu
<[FcS]FrAnCiScO[F> hola
<brunoscunha> justin22885: I believe it's ./and the name of the program
<jrib> Hebram: why are you linking me this?
<[FcS]FrAnCiScO[F> bvghvhgvhgvb
<Myrtti> !es | [FcS]FrAnCiScO[F
<ubottu> [FcS]FrAnCiScO[F: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !es | [FcS]FrAnCiScO[F:
<ubottu> [FcS]FrAnCiScO[F:: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Phurl> histo i got it all running
<Phurl> a loopback
<94SAAJN40> I need non admin users to execute a ruby script, I don't want them to be able to see where it is stored, where can I put it?, I see non admin users can list /
<realbadapple> om26er: that is fine if they don't want it as the default but most people want the icons just look at the poll results so far, and they are not just turning them off they are removing the ability to reenable them in the next release
<justin22885> when i run the script under lxde it looks vastly different than when i ran it under gnome
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: did you back it up?  it is where all your firefox settings/plugins/extensions/bookmarks are stored
<om26er> realbadapple, when those voters will try it without icons in real that number will change
<Hebram> jrib:  Didn't you inquire what open software was?
<realbadapple> om26er: 82% of people want the ability of turning the icons back on
<jrib> Hebram: no, I asked justin22885 what he meant by it
<Hebram> jrib:  Misunderstood -)
<justin22885> why would the script itself look different under lxde than ubuntu?
<macman_> JeffMcBiscuit: probably not .. how do i fix this if you don't mind
<jrib> Hebram: no problem, just wasn't sure if it was a mistba
<jrib> mistab*
<jrib> justin22885: "look" how?  visual appearance?
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: fix what? losing your firefox settings or the firefox error?
<94SAAJN40> I need non admin users to execute a ruby script, I don't want them to be able to see where it is stored, where can I put it?, I see non admin users can list /
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: why do you want this?  You need to provide more details
<fccf> 94SAAJN40: put the script in your $PATH
<mgolisch> 94SAAJN40: they cantcute it if they cant see/read it anyways, whats the purpose of that?
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: we can possibly get your settings back depending on how you removed/deleted them... please explain exactly what you did
<mgolisch> ex
<DarkSpirit> How can I do an unattended network install of Ubuntu, from Ubuntu Server?
<brunoscunha> is it possible to roolback an update ?
<mgolisch> avemaria: got the filesystem mounted? or do you need help?
<macman_> JeffMcBiscuit: dose'nt matter i have bookmarks backed up
<ujjain> How do I use LVM and Ubuntu? The installer of Ubuntu does not have the option... of a LVM filesystem. I have a dual-boot system with Windows 7 and am currently on a 20gb paretition, but need LVM to create multiple partitions.
<tecnico>  	/msg OvF|A|Ciocori XDCC SEND #3
<jdahm> does the server install install networkmanager?
<fccf> brunoscunha: yes, the debs are archived in /var/cache/apt/archive
<mgolisch> ujjain: iam sure it does, the alternate installer atleast
<oranosx> hey guys, can anyone tell me how I can get Plymouth running on my Karmic box?
<ujjain> mgolisch: Hmm,, that's the tiny 10mb installer?
<avemaria> i need help cant get it mounted
<mgolisch> no its the textbased install iso
<avemaria> live cd says no rescue option available
<94SAAJN40> so there is no way to have non admin users see a dir and at the same time they can execute a ruby script from that dir?
<exalt> how do i check my disk fckh /dev/sda/ ?
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: then my advice is to do the following.... cd ~/ && mv .mozilla .mozilla_backup
<raj__>  Guys did they resolve his annoying bug in HDA cards where u can only hear sound from 1 source only??? its bugging me to hell :( .. pulseaudio should die.. its making asudio on my system (laptop) a living hell.. i cannot open any music player/ vodeo player while im on youtube/ flash site with sound..
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: "see a dir" is vauge.
<jrib> vague too
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: then launch firefox to see what happens
<mgolisch> 94SAAJN40: whats exactly is the purpose of that?
<Phurl> histo, http://fmtyewtk.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-setup-chroot-on-vfat-filesystem.html
<Phurl> i did a writeup
<macman_> JeffMcBiscuit: jsut rm -r .mozilla ?
<ujjain> Does the normal Ubuntu installer have no LVM option?
<94SAAJN40> ok lets say I have a wxruby script that I want all users be able to execute from a menu item, but i dont want them to be able to see the directory where the script is
<mgolisch> ujjain: no idea didnt use it in years
<JeffMcBiscuit> 94SAAJN40: I would have thought you could have sudo chmod 000 the folder but make the script inside that folder executable by said user
<fccf> !lvm | ujjain
<ubottu> ujjain: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: what do you mean by "see the directory"?  You mean list the contents?  Or do you mean know what the path is? Or what exactly?
<hannes815> howto: install bibus 1.5.x on ubuntu 9.10
<justin22885> which program does gnome use to execute an sh script that has a popup window on it?
<94SAAJN40> list the contents i want to avoid it
<ujjain> I am scared of losing Windows data.
<jrib> justin22885: whatever the script's first line tells it to.
<justin22885> well on lxde it comes up as xmessage
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: don't give them read permissions on the directory then
<semioticrobotic> Could someone tell me how to backup my OpenPGP keys before doing a fresh install of Karmic?
<JeffMcBiscuit> macman_: if you run my script it will do the correct thing, yours will only work if you cd to the home folder
<mgolisch> ujjain: why exactly do you need lvm?
<ActionParsnip> Ujjain: you should have backups then
<jrib> semioticrobotic: backup your ~/.gnupg/
<ujjain> I already have 3 partitions and I can only create one more partition.
<brunoscunha> since the last network manager update I lost the wired connection. It tries to connect but still I get no connection at all. I'm on a work lan.
<ujjain> I already run Windows 7, and 2 other NTFS partition.
<94SAAJN40> can i just give them execute permissions without giving them read permisisions ans still have the sript be able to be executed?
<ujjain> and the Ubuntu installer only allows me to add 1 extra partition
<JeffMcBiscuit> 94SAAJN40: chmod 000 means that only root can view the contents of the dir
<semioticrobotic> jrib: Is that all?
<jrib> semioticrobotic: yep
<cebep> #ubunturu
<raj__>  Guys did they resolve his annoying bug in HDA cards where u can only hear sound from 1 source only??? its bugging me to hell :( .. pulseaudio should die.. its making asudio on my system (laptop) a living hell.. i cannot open any music player/ vodeo player while im on youtube/ flash site with sound..
<ryan_ddn> ujjain: you need to make an extended partition instead of a primary.  Then other partitions go inside of it.
<ujjain> I want 1 swap, 1 /boot ext4, 1 / ext4
<ujjain> I can only create 1 extra partition with the Ubuntu installer.
<semioticrobotic> jrip: Well, that's much simpler than I thought.  I don't need to "export" or anything with Ubuntu's built-in tool?
<94SAAJN40> JeffMcBiscuit: so then chmod 000 could be executed by others? and not listed by them?
<ujjain> I could pick logical and primary, not extended.
<llutz> 94SAAJN40: no
<macman_> JeffMcBiscuit: same error
<94SAAJN40> so then where should i store this script so that it can be executed by others than root but not be able to list or read it?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj__, then purge pulseaudio, you don't really need it anyway..it's just a redundant sound server riding on top of alsa
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: anywhere.  Just don't give them read permissions on the directory
<llutz> 94SAAJN40: you cannot, if user can execute it, they can read it
<JeffMcBiscuit> 94SAAJN40: no, I thought you want users to be able to execute a file but not read the directorys contents where the file is stored?
<llutz> 94SAAJN40: maybe using ACLs, not sure
<jrib> semioticrobotic: no, though that is probably an alternative
<ryan_ddn> ujjain: gparted livecd... :)
<oranosx> can anyone help me mount a partition with full permisions?
<mgolisch> 94SAAJN40: whats exactly is this about? doenst ruby save the byecode like python does? you could remove the cleartext sript then, if its just about not haveing them see the contents of the script
<ujjain> ryan_ddn: Other distro's can do this in the installer themselves, it's quite risky.
<JeffMcBiscuit> 94SAAJN40: chmod 000 blocks users from reading/writing/exectuing or even _viewing_ a directory and it's contents
<mleger> Hello: I was wondering if anyone could quickly explain to me what does the "install release" menu item under "administration" used for in ubuntu karmic (or any other version for that matter)?
<94SAAJN40> ruby has no bytecode
<jrib> mgolisch: my understanding is he doesn't want users to list directory contents where the script resides.  Is that right 94SAAJN40 ?
<fccf> ujjain: you can't have more than 4 primary partitions, if you have windows on the drive then part of ubuntu will need to exist inside an extended partition which you cannot create if you already have 4 parititions
<llutz> JeffMcBiscuit: and 000 prevents contents of dir from being executed, so what should that help?
<94SAAJN40> yes i only want users to be able to execute the script but not able to list the directory where the script is
<ujjain> fccf: I have currently 3 Windows partitions and now installed Ubuntu on / ext4, that's the 4rd partition.
<fccf> !fstab | oranosx ... read this stuff, we are not babysitters
<ubottu> oranosx ... read this stuff, we are not babysitters: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: I've told you the solution twice now
<ujjain> fccl: I can reinstall Ubuntu if necessary, but other distro's dont require Gparted e..g. to use LVM, so why would Ubuntu.
<semioticrobotic> jrib: I tried something like that earlier, but it did not transfer properly.  I had to make a new key.  For some reason, the private key did not transfer
<oranosx> fccf: Thanks, but there is no need for that sort of tone.
<JeffMcBiscuit> llutz: can you not set the dir to 000 and then make _a_specific_file_ exectuable by a group/user
<jrib> semioticrobotic: well test it then :)
<jrib> semioticrobotic: (it does work though)
<raj__> blueKaj-laptop: i really dont wanna lose my volume controls and my fancy apps .. i have alot of things that reply on pulse audio.... :S it really sucks that asound is no longer an option.. they sould bring back asound.... !!! i love asound in ubuntu 9.04
<llutz> JeffMcBiscuit: you won't have acess to anything inside the 000-dir
<jrib> JeffMcBiscuit: you need the directory to be executable
<fccf> ujjain: then you are extremly limited in what you can do... put /boot on a primary copy non-bootable windows drives to extended to free up the other space for primary parititions
<mleger> Hello: I was wondering if anyone could quickly explain to me what does the "install release" menu item under "administration" used for in ubuntu karmic (or any other version for that matter)?
<raj__> bluesKaj-laptop: i really dont wanna lose my volume controls and my fancy apps .. i have alot of things that reply on pulse audio.... :S it really sucks that asound is no longer an option.. they sould bring back asound.... !!! i love asound in ubuntu 9.04
<JeffMcBiscuit> jrib: shit.
<semioticrobotic> jrib: Well, I'll see what happens.  Thanks.
<ujjain> fccf: LVM would solve this?
<llutz> JeffMcBiscuit: 000 means no read, no write, no access for anyone
<JeffMcBiscuit> llutz: but root
<llutz> but root
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj__,then try jack, check it out
<JeffMcBiscuit> well, forget that idea then 94********
<llutz> root isn't anyone :)
<JeffMcBiscuit> root is lord of the ring
<fccf> ujjain: unlikely, as you already have windows paritions on the drive, LVM is for using multiple drives as one (i.e. JBOD - Just a bunch of drives)
<ZaNDeR`Z> what smart D1200P always not responding modem for ubuntu 9.10 ????
<94SAAJN40> jrib: right so then from which directory should i store it so that it can't be executed by non admin users?
<ujjain> fccf: And creating partitions over LVM space, so I would not have this problem.
<sayat> hai
<jrib> 94SAAJN40: (again) any directory.  Just don't give the users read permissions on the directory
<avemaria>  mgolisch: cant get it :(
<JeffMcBiscuit> 94SAAJN40: can't you just use permissions and groups to choose who you want to access and execute it?!
<94SAAJN40> jrib: ok great THANKS A LOT :-)
<flamsmark> can i create a symbolic link for a directory?
<raj__> i have been experimenting with jack. so far its not doing so well on the HDA card.. its not giving application priorities in a right way. say you have two apps open.. one will play while the other will play with skipping and scratching noises .. i have no idea why jack does that..
<94SAAJN40> JeffMcBiscuit: right i will try that out and come back, THANKS A LOT !!:-)
<milan_> ahoj cz
<fccf> ujjain: I think you are a little confused, LVM won't solve your problem ... reccommend creating a new partition NTFS on an extended partition prior to installing ubuntu ... copy non-bootable windows data to the extended partition, freeing up space for 2(minimum) primary partitions for linux
<JeffMcBiscuit> flamsmark: yes.  right click the dir and select Make Link
<milan_> jak je
<llutz> jrib: that won't work either
<jrib> llutz: why not?
<milan_> sudo
<flamsmark> thanks, JeffMcBiscuit
<llutz> jrib: i would have expected it to work, but it doesn't (here)
<jrib> llutz: it does, can you pastebin what you did?
<mgolisch> avemaria: hm, its not that hard usualy, i can try to guide you through that if you want
<brunoscunha> I need help. I've lost the wired connection after the latest NM update. How can I getb it back?
<fccf> brunoscunha: sudo ifup eth0
<mgolisch> avemaria: unless you didnt do much with that ubuntu install yet, then a reinstall would probably be easier
<llutz> jrib: "sudo chmod -r /usr/local/bin"   and my user still can execute scripts from there AND list them (cat $(which script))
<maria6A> ola
<maria6A> amigos vengo en son de paz
<maria6A> olaaaaa
<fccf> !es | maria6A
<maria6A> ola
<ubottu> maria6A: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> llutz: right.  but 94SAAJN40 just doesn't want your user to be able to do « ls /usr/local/bin » (which you shouldn't be able to)
<brunoscunha> fccf: it says it's already configure. The problem it just does not connect to my work network. It just stays there
<maria6A> hello
<xangua> !hi | maria6A
<ubottu> maria6A: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj, it's not jack, it's pulseaudio adding another layer of processing to the sound that's what is causing the dropouts and distortion
<mgolisch> why not? directory listing needs execute
<llutz> jrib: ups, sorry then i misread him
<fccf> brunoscunha: perhaps a reboot?
<maria6A> k decis no entiendo+
<xangua> !es > maria6A
<ubottu> maria6A, please see my private message
<maria6A> no entiendo naa xao
<maria6A> drdrd
<fccf> !pt | maria6A
<llutz>  20:13   BluesKaj-Laptop: raj__, then purge pulseaudio, you don't really need it anyway..it's just a redundant sound server riding on top of alsa 20:13   jrib: 94SAAJN40:
<ubottu> maria6A: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<brunoscunha> fccf: already did that serveral times and still no luck. The wired connection was working perfectley before the update
<maria6A> papiu
<maria6A> papau
<xangua> fccf: well obvouusly you are bad diferencng latin derivated languages :S
<llutz> jrib: reads different for me: 20:13 94SAAJN40: so then where should i store this script so that it can be executed by others than root but not be able to list or read it?
<jrib> llutz: I know, he was vague, so I asked him to clarify :)
<fccf> brunoscunha: sounds like conflicting versions... do complete removal of gnome-network-manager and reinstall
<brunoscunha> fccf: going to try that now. Thank you
<fccf> xangua: I tried es ... when that fails I go to portuguese, when that fails ... Chinese???
<llutz>  i will have to fix my touchpad-copy/paste :(
<kazoo> !vsftpd | kazoo
<kazoo> !vsftp | kazoo
<kazoo> fail
<kazoo> oh well
<rrto> Hey all. I am running vanilla 2.6.33 and for some reason the NVIDIA driver install exists with "unable to find kernel version included in ..." etc. This has never happened before. As I configured and built from source, this error shouldn't be happening. Has this happened to anyone else?
<fccf> rrto: if you built the nvidia driver from source, assuming the opensource version, you also need to compile the nvidia module into the kernel. Good Luck!!!
<macman_> how do i remove firefox ?
<macman_> apt-get remove firefox worked but not really
<AlienDK> apt-get autoremove firefox
<fccf> macman_: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox will remove all files associated with firefox
<AlienDK> hmm
<AlienDK> that'll prolly work too :P
<AlienDK> but why would you remove firefox? o.O
<Darwin4Ever> Hi, I'm using eeebuntu and would like to scp/putty into that machine, but always get an network error. Any ideas ?
<areay> exit
<blakkheim> Darwin4Ever: idea: give us the error
<Nitsuga> Darwin4Ever, you have to install a ssh server
<Nitsuga> Darwin4Ever, ubuntu comes woth no ssh server. You  can get one with sudo aptitude install ssh
<kaji> hey folks =, is there a channel specifically for UNR or can I get help here?
<fccf> Darwin4Ever: sftp://user@host  in nautilus is the easy way... also install openssh-server on the server you are connecting to
<fccf> kaji: UNR help here
<Darwin4Ever> Nitsuga : ok, thought it was standard installed on it
<fccf> Darwin4Ever: the client is .. the server is not
<AlienDK> no vpn support by default
<usuari3> ffff
<AlienDK> LAME
<usuari3> hola que tal
<kaji> Sweet, I'm trying to get a touchscreen working in UNR. It's a fujitsu lifebook p1510d
<usuari3> hay alguien aqui
<AlienDK> and why woun't Ubuntu auto update to FF 3.6? I have to do it manually :S.
<Nitsuga> Darwin4Ever, Ubuntu has a no-open-ports-by-default policy
<kaji> I found a forum post with a script to get it working under hardy, but it failed spectacularly.
<Darwin4Ever> Nitsuga :  ?
<Nitsuga> that way the don't have to activate the firewall by default
<brunoscunha> fccf: no luck, i'm still unable to connect or get connection to the wired network
<Darwin4Ever> have to open it ?
<Nitsuga> Darwin4Ever, The default Ubuntu doesn't have any service open to he network
<blakkheim> Darwin4Ever: it sounds like you need to read an ssh server tutorial
<Myrtti> AlienDK: Ubuntu isn't a rolling release distro and versions with new features are not put to versions of ubuntu already released.
<Nitsuga> Darwin4Ever, you don't have to. Ubuntu has no firewall activated
<Nitsuga> Darwin4Ever, just install the ssh server and you are done
<Darwin4Ever> blakkheim : : my only linux experience is IPCOP, and on that one I didn't have to do anythinh to use it
<kaji> I think my request got buried in login/out spam :<
<Darwin4Ever> but now I know in what direction to go, thx !!!
<blakkheim> Darwin4Ever: if you're so new, why do you want to use ssh?
<fccf> Darwin4Ever: run "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" on the server and you are good to go
<datacrusher> hello everyone, is there some alternative to gnome or kde like gpedit.msc on windows?
<blakkheim> fccf: good to use, but not very well secured
<Darwin4Ever> blakkheim : : because I want to transfer packages (scp) and install them on the box (putty)
<Myrtti> datacrusher: several. xfce4, lxde, icewm, e17 etc.
<fccf> blakkheim: if you use a fingerprint it is more secure than a bank vault
<Dan48p> which file are you supposed to edit to change the default boot settings in grub2?
<jrib> !grub2 > Dan48p
<ubottu> Dan48p, please see my private message
<blakkheim> fccf: using password authentication on the default port with the default ciphers is secure? it can be locked down a lot better if you take the time to learn to properly configure it
<Michalxo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kaji> !touchscreen
<etsorbme8> ! elo
<fccf> blakkheim: like creating a RSA/DSA Fingerprint which gets copied to the client... extremly secure... whereas, on an internal network, (provided no DMZ) it is secure because the router will not allow packets to the port from outside the internal network,
<kaji> Is anyone familiar with getting touchscreens working in UNR?
<Machisuji> Hey, it's probably a stupid question: But how do I add a program to the start menu? I have a sh file which starts a program and if I write "/bin/sh .../program.sh" in the terminal everything works fine, however, when I write that as the command for the menu entry nothing happens when I click it.
<hannes815> hi I downloaded the bibus 1.5 tar.gz, how can I install that?
<blakkheim> !compile > hannes815
<ubottu> hannes815, please see my private message
<Nitsuga> Machisuji, did you gave it execute permissions or you are running it witj $sh "sile.sh" ?
<Dan48p> so if you set the grub default "by name" rather than by number, it will not matter if the number changes and the desired default boot option moves down the list?  like when extra kernels are added?
<Machisuji> I try to run it with /bin/sh
<tpdd> is it possible to setup a samba share and allow a windows xp client to modify rights and add users to the share while part of a domain?
<Machisuji> It already has execution permissions, though.
<male37> hi
<flamsmark> how do i use an ssh key stored in, and generated by the password & encryption keys manager?
<male37> any one from malta here?
 * kaji prods around for someone familiar with touchscreens in UNR
<Pure> Hey
<Nitsuga> Machisuji, make sure that the script has a hashbang #!/bin/bash ant the very begginning and set it executable with chmod +x file.sh
<fccf> kaji: some expierence, what ts hardware do you have?
<hannes815> blakkenheim: could you explain to me how that would work, I don't understand the insturctions http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&client=firefox-a&hs=sHk&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=bibus+1.5+compile&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<Nitsuga> Machisuji, then you will be able to put it as the command, alone without /bin/sh
<Machisuji> Nitsuga: Thank you, I will try it.
<kaji> fccf: It'sthe touchsceen built into a lifebook p2520d, if that's what you mean
<fccf> kaji: would you pastebin you lspci output please?
<Machisuji> Nitsuga: The file starts with #!/bin/sh does it make any difference?
<kaji> sec
<Pici> at]
<Pici> 14:50:37 >>>> Pentode (~axe@unaffiliated/pentode) has quit [Quit: leaving]
<Pici> at]
<Pici> 14:50:37 >>>> Pentode (~axe@unaffiliated/pentode) has quit [Quit: leaving]
<Pici> at]
<Pici> 14:50:37 >>>> Pentode (~axe@unaffiliated/pentode) has quit [Quit: leaving]
<FloodBot1> Pici: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pure> I was wondering, is there a terminal services client for unbuntu, that can be run from CLI?
<kaji> fccf: http://pastebin.com/tHcxG8Y0
<fccf> tpdd: no, and yes... you will need to setup an LDAP server on the XP client and an LDAP client on the linux box ... will prove to be a big chore... and way out of my expertise
<fccf> kaji: lsusb please
<tpdd> thanks fccf that helps, i guess I cant replace my windows server after all ... maybe next year
<Pure> I was wondering, is there a terminal services client for unbuntu, that can be run from CLI?
<jazz> is anyone having trouble with f-stop photo viewer? after it opens it turns off straight away
<ActionParsnip> Jazz: launch it from terminal
<kaji> fccf: http://pastebin.com/SxJkak4E
<ActionParsnip> Jazz: see if you get useful output
<jazz> ActionParsnip,  one sec
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1
<Pure> Am I getting ignored, or does know one konw?
<surf> Hi I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on an ASUS UL50 vg. The problem here is that I always have both cpus 100% because of the crazy udevd --daemon. Any idea?
<LucidGuy> Simple question: What exactly does the line entry "range dynamic-bootp" within dhcpd.conf mean.  Is this where you specify an IP range that will be assigned to hosts that do not have fixed mac address assigned ips?
<jazz> ActionParsnip,  whats the coommand for it?
<ActionParsnip> Jazz: f-spot
<tpdd> pure i run rdesktop from the cli
<nevin> Pure: tried tsclient?
<Pure> tpdd, I don't use Ubuntu, we just made a TS server for our school, and was theorising about replacing all our windows clients with linux
<surf> I start the note and suddenly I hear the fan going crazy. Cpus 100% because of udevd --daemon
<jazz> ActionParsnip,  same results opens the window then closes it
<HTC> Unrecoverable playback error: Unknown error code (0x80070057) on foobar2000 ?
<HTC> :(
<HTC> Output problem
<fccf> kaji: I am not seeing your hardware (i.e. The Chip that controls the touchscreen hardware) in those lists, which generally means it isn't there, ... did it work when it had windows on it?
<ActionParsnip> Jazz: yes but any output in the terminal at all?
<kaji> yep.
<Pure> Unfortunatly, I don't have a copy of Ubuntu to test it on.  It's all theory right now, so I can propose it as an idea
<ale_> er8wyrytyuwetwytwrytuyt7y27tyuyeuiyqtyr4tyuiyufyutyufuhyuyturytwtyytuyhfuytur
<tpdd> pure rdesktop is a decent program, there is a gui version as well but im not familiar with it, i think its just a wrapper for rdesktop
<jazz> ActionParsnip,  oh yeah i got text
<r00t-Ed> how would it be the correct way to request that a kernel patch (ipmisenseors) be added to the distribution? brainstorm, launchpad, bug report? it is not a new package but a kernel patch
<kaji> fccf: everything i've been able ti find says it works through a serial port
<ale_> soys unos tontos
<Pure> Does it support drive sharing and such?
<ActionParsnip> Jazz: websearch some of the text
<Romeo> Hello
<ale_> que te calles
<Pici> r00t-Ed: Ask in #ubuntu-kernel  , likely you'll end up filing a bug against the 'linux' package.
<surf> Hi I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on an ASUS UL50 vg. The problem here is that I always have both cpus 100% because of the crazy udevd --daemon. Any idea?
<Romeo> How can I re-install WUBI ?
<nevin> tsclient is a wrapper for rdesktop, vnc, etc..
<xangua> !es | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hapt1K> hi all im trying to install libudev-dev but am getting the error: Couldn't find package libudev-dev - i know it should exist
<r00t-Ed> thanks Pici
<jazz> ActionParsnip,  thanks - im still learning the  ins and outs of the termianal yet
<LinuxGuy2009> Does Adobe flash 10 plugin work on 64bit installation of 8.04.4 LTS?
<Pure> I'm new to the TS scene, I was just shown it today
<ale_> tonto
<ale_> todos
<Romeo> How can I re-install WUBI ? I already have Ubuntu install on a separate partition. But Windows loader took over after Windows re-install.
<siropio> hi there.could you suggest me an application like moviemaker? i want for example to make a video of a split screen in two
<Pure> Could I remove all but the requiered packages, leaving just the bare requirments?
<Romeo> Please help
<kaji> fccf: any thoughts?
<ale_> hablar en español so idiotas
<macman_> fixed my firefox issue by googeling http://pastie.org/842926
<b3b456de_> @siropio avidemux
<blakkheim> !es | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brunoscunha> fccf: no matter what I do, still can't get wired network connection on
<ale_> vale
<ale_> cabron
<ActionParsnip> Jazz: np its all good :)
<kaji> in case anyone is curious, ale is being vulgar
<surf> Hi I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on an ASUS UL50 vg. The problem here is that I always have both cpus 100% because of the crazy udevd --daemon. Any idea?
<brunoscunha> kaji: yes, I have noticed
<LinuxGuy2009> I have a Dell Mini 10v netbook that obviously requires 32bit install. But Im wondering if I should bother installing the 64bit version on my desktop quad-core machine or just stick with the same 32bit disc?
<fccf> kaji: I have ubuntu on an older lifebook ... are you using the fujitsu-laptop module at boottime on your grub line ... this might fix something... however I don't know if the touchscreen will come up ... worth a try?
<fccf> brunoscunha: does it have a wireless connection?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxguy2009: how much ram do you have?
<scibbo80> ciao
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: 2GB on both systems.
<scibbo80> lista!
<fccf> LinuxGuy2009: stick with 32 bit
<LinuxGuy2009> K thanks guys.
<kaji> fccf: I have no idea, but i'm probably not, it's a fresh install. Walk me through it?
<Pure> Is drive sharing possible in rdesktop?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxguy2009: then both are fine. If you do lots of data transforming, 64bit will help
<brunoscunha> fccf: well right know i'm using vodafone wireless. But connecting to a wireless network i'm sure. I'm still at work and don't have any available wireless networks
<scibbo80> explosion
<Refried_> sorry for crosspost, but... i'm trying to run lucid in a chroot, and i'm having a weird problem — sudo is saying "can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied", but the permission is 0440 root:root.  i tried running strace sudo but didn't see any clues.   any ideas?
<AlienDK> 64bit is awesome!
<hapt1K> why
<brunoscunha> fccf: I mean I'm not sure
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: data transforming? You mean like media encoding music and video etc?
<B3rz3rk3r> Pure, yes
<ActionParsnip> Linuxguy2009: exactly, and video stuff
<Pure> I think rdesktop would do the job nicely
<ActionParsnip> Aliendk: why is it awesome
<Pure> Would ubuntu be the best descision if I need a thin OS?
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip:  I do actually use HandBrake to encode my DVDs. But Im not sure, does the application have to be made in a certain way to take advantage of that?
<siropio> @b3b456de_ thanks :)
<guntbert> !lucid | Refried_
<ubottu> Refried_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Pure: puppy or ubuntu+lxde are good for thin and fast
<Pure> lxde?
<Refried_> ubottu: ok thanks
<brunoscunha> fccf: I found an unprotected wireless network and can't connect to it
<Refried_> ubottu: i'll come back if i retry with karmic ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brunoscunha> damn NM update
<ActionParsnip> Linuxguy2009: if your install is 64bit you will install 64bit handbrake by default
<fccf> brunoscunha: is this a new install? or do you have a bunch of data you cannot afford to loose?
<sj4m35-15> does anyone know the virtualbox channel?
<kaji> fccf: the only useful post I could find about the touchscreen was - http://tinyurl.com/yzggudf (and I don't know how to do the fujitsu laptop module)
<fccf> sj4m35-15: #vbox
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks.
<brunoscunha> fccf: no it'snot
<ActionParsnip> Pure: its a slim and fast de, I use it instead of gnome
<mod> is there an ubuntu support channel for sysadmins?
<Mabel> hola
<hapt1K> ActionParsnip, screenshot?
<brunoscunha> fccf: and also have a bunch of data I can't afford to loose
<Refried_> guntbert: ok i'll come back if i retry with karmic
<guntbert> mod: maybe you want #ubuntu-server - else you are welcome here
<mod> guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> Refried_: ok
<rakslice__> In a preseed install, is there an easy way to customize the text of install screens? Right now I'm thinking I'll have to patch individual udeb sources and rebuild them.
<ActionParsnip> Hap1k: use the web there are lots, there's lubuntu on the way which uses lxde by default
<Pure> ActionParsnip, I was planning on having no GUI, just booting straight to rdesktop
<ActionParsnip> Hap1k: ulite advise it too
<hapt1K> ktx
<hapt1K> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pure could use puppy then or xpud for FAST boot but is harded to config and has few drivers
<ActionParsnip> Pure or could use chromOS when it arrives
<ActionParsnip> ChromeOS*
<Pure> ActionParsnip, that has TS?
<ActionParsnip> Pure: think so
<ActionParsnip> Pure: ask jeeves ;)
<Romeo> How can I re-install WUBI ? I already have Ubuntu install on a separate partition. But Windows loader took over after Windows re-install.
<mod> guntbert, I'll give it a shot here...  I've installed 9.10 on to a separate disk than the one I use for my usual OS, as I am planning to migrate my desktop to ubuntu.  When ubnutu shows its booting drive as /dev/sdb.  When I feel things are set, I will remove the old drive and put the ubntu drive in its place (both are sata).  However, I expect that grub will be confused because of the changes in matching drive UUIDs to /dev/<devices>
<ActionParsnip> Romeo: cpould copy the image file out and install wubi, then replace the initial image with your own
<fccf> kaji: I asked the question of SABDFL recently about touchscreens and he told me he hadn't thought about it, and should have... Ubuntu is a little behind on linux drivers for touchscreens I wish I could help further, that post isn't in english so it doesnt help, except the last section shows the xorg.conf info for the driver, yet the driver needs compiling to work on that laptop ... we are getting there, but alas you will be pointing at your mouse for a whi
<mod> oh wait...
<mod> this shouldnt matter
<Romeo> okay that makes sense :)
<ActionParsnip> Romeo: I don't use wubi but it makes sense
<Romeo> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<Pure> I know I'm not supposed to ask here, but could I use Arch?
<guntbert> mod: that looks like it is a little too complicated for me to think through right now - please ask the channel
<mod> nevermind :)
<ActionParsnip> Pure: you could
<Pure> Would that be thinner?
<j0nr> hi all, am having errors during installation. error ubi-language, timezone and partitioning
<ActionParsnip> Pure: try a few distros. See which you like
<nico__> hello
<ActionParsnip> Pure: could try featherlinux or dsl or puppy for lightness
<kaji> fccf: that post was completely in eng
<Pure> I'll have to ask if I can play with a lappy at school tomorrow.  Can't at home
<nico__> i have a question about GLX support
<ActionParsnip> J0nr: did you md5 test your iso? Did you verify the cd?
<kaji> fccf: unless Isent the wrong one :<
<Pure> Literaly, all they're going to be used for is TS
<nico__> can anyone help me with GLX please?
<ActionParsnip> Pure: there may be a distro which only gives a ts client. There's mamux which boots straight to mame so makes sense
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: No, its a live USB stick too, if that matters. How do I MD5 check? Is that part of the menu options when booting the live menu?
<fccf> kaji: see here https://launchpad.net/~fujitouch/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pure> I need it to be able to use wifi and such
<ActionParsnip> J0nr: the usb has a usb checker too. You may have a bad iso but you failed to check it was consistant or correct
<ActionParsnip> Pure: hunt round, there are lots of distros
<fccf> kaji: that is the driver ... might even work OOTB
<ActionParsnip> Pure: ubuntu isn't always the answer
<Pure> Is USB over TS possible.  We have some music software that uses external USB sound cards
<Pure> ActionParsnip, I know
<frankS2> Pure: whats TS
<Red_HamsterX> Debian is always the answer.
<Pure> frankS2, Terminal Services
<Pure> I'm thinking of Arch
<kaji> fccf: you are a god, i'll try that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pure: try a few is all I can say
<nico__> anyone? i really want GLX to work
<fccf> !anyone | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pure> I'll suggest the idea tomorrow, and see what the admins think
<frankS2> Pure: windows terminal?
<fccf> !details | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<frankS2> Pure: or SSH?
<ActionParsnip> Red_hamsterx: in bootup times i'd say xpud everytime (except bioslinux)
<nico__> ah good point fccf
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: cheers. It checks out ok
<cago> plis si esto es español decirlo
<nico__> i'm trying to get GLX working, but now i get a message about the GLX extension that's missing, for example, i cant run glxgears any more
<Red_HamsterX> ActionParsnip, I'm just a clueful Debian fanboy who appreciates the value of Ubuntu. No need to convince me of its shortcomings.
<nico__> the problem started right after installing the nvidia driver
<cago> ?¿?¿??
<cago> ?¿?¿??
<cago> ?¿?¿??
<Pure> frankS2, remote desktop
<nico__> it's a nvidia gforce 2 TI
<ActionParsnip> Red_hamsterx: they all have them :)
<ultraparadigm> What directory is a good place to install shared applications?
<nico__> oh, i'm running ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Ultraparadigm: anywher but /proc or /dev
<ActionParsnip> Ultraparadigm: I use /opt personally. There is no good place really
<ultraparadigm> ok thanks.  I'll use /usr/local
<ira_gershwin> ultraparadigm: it's all a matter of opinion, really, i like /usr/local/share for unusual things
<ira_gershwin> then i just chmod that directory in particular
<ira_gershwin> so you don't need admin priveleges
<ActionParsnip> Nico_: does: gksudo jockey-gtk not offer a driver?
<ActionParsnip> Nico: kdesu jockey-kde ,if you use kde
<ultraparadigm> cool, thanks.  I'm installing songbird.  it's just an archive with a directory structure in it.  I'll drop it in /usr/local/share
<nico__> i use gnome, it's looking for drivers
<nico__> nope, still no driver
<zroysch> what is a good password keeper app for ubuntu
<nico__> i installed the right driver from the nvidia website
<ActionParsnip> Zroysch: your mind :)
<nico__> i'm sure i've got the right driver for my nvidia geforce 2 TI
<zroysch> ActionParsnip: good one.
<ActionParsnip> Nico_: you don't need to do that. If your card is supported by the 195 driver you can add the nvidia ppa and install the packages that way
<zroysch> ActionParsnip: try remembering 100 logins and passwords
<unixSnob> is Lucid Lynx pretty stable?  Or should i take an older version?
<ActionParsnip> Zroysch: passwords for what?
<zroysch> ActionParsnip: its for work.
<airtonix> !info revelation | zroysch
<ubottu> zroysch: revelation (source: revelation): GNOME2 Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-4ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 455 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<nico__> nvidia ppa?
<jcrawford> hey guys how can i turn off the annoying notifications i get in the upper right corner of my screen?
<jcrawford> I know I can turn them off from app to app but I would rather turn them off at the WM level
<nico__> what's the nvidia ppa
<unixSnob> zroysch: if you like emacs, there is an emacs mode for the generic commandline password manager
<airtonix> jcrawford, you can't short of un installing them
<jcrawford> airtonix, what should I uninstall?
<jcrawford> libnotify?
<ActionParsnip> Nico_: websearch and you will find
<Pure> I have ubuntu on my pendrive as an ISO, so I might try that first
<Pure> It comes withrdesktop?
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: if you remove libnotify they will ALL go
<kodak> hello all
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, i get annoyed when IM tells me who is online etc.
<jcrawford> that's what most of my notifications are
<andrew_p> hi. in init scripts, start-stop-daemon check if such daemon already exists. how do i start the second instance of the same daemon, if i need to?
<kodak> i would love some help. i have 2 problems. my xserver doesnt start, and i dont have internet.
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: if you want to keep it but want to stop some apps you will need to configure the apps
<ultraparadigm> hmmm
<airtonix> jcrawford, enter key is bad
<andrew_p> i haven't found any quick way to overcome this
<unixSnob> zroysch: the commandline tool is called "pwsafe"
<Superbest> Hello, I will dual boot ubuntu 9.10 and xp sp3. Can all my ubuntu partitions be logical?
<zroysch> airtonix: thanks!
<zroysch> unixSnob: thanks
<kodak> i have a guide for how to fix the xserver, but i cant find anything on how to connect to internet in terminal
<nico__> hm googling doesnt make it very clear to me
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: pidgin has an autoenabled plugin to talk to it which can be disabled
<zroysch> hmm. i just installed revelation and now its telling me to reinstall when i go to ope nit
<ultraparadigm> if I do "mv ./Songbird /usr/local/shared"  will that overright the shared directory or move the folder into it?
<ActionParsnip> Kodak: hold shift at boot, select root recovery mode and rename your xorg/conf file
<ActionParsnip> Xorg.conf sorry
<Oasa> Can some one please tell me a nice little software which will let me demux the soundtrack from a movie and let me save as mp3/ogg ?
<fccf> nico__: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/nvidia is probably the one you want ... other option is using envy to install the appropriate driver from repo
<evan_luck> Hi all, question: i keep getting logged out at random times using Karmic. I've found some stuff on Google saying it might be X or Compiz so I rolled back Compiz from unstable to stable but I still have the problem and don't know what to do about X
<jcrawford> thanks found it :)\
<fccf> evan_luck: have you looked at your Xorg logs?
<Nitsuga> Pure, I don't understand you. You have a ISO file in a pendrive or you are using you pendrive as a live-usb?
<kodak> ActionParsnip: ye, but to fix it , i need to download the nvidia driver, and i dont have internet. so thats my priority
<evan_luck> fccf: no, where can I find that log?
<ActionParsnip> Ultrapardigm: you can use: gksudo nautilus ,and copy it using your file manager
<Nitsuga> ultraparadigm, that will override it.
<guntbert> unixSnob: for a working setup: don't use alpha software except for testing - see also #ubuntu+1
<Pure> Nitsuga, first one
<ultraparadigm> :-( ok don't want to do that then
<fccf> evan_luck: /var/log/Xorg.log  ... or use the logviewer .. System>Admin> Log File Viewer
<ActionParsnip> Kodak: if you run; dpkg -l | grep nvidia , do you see any nvidia packages?
<evan_luck> fccf: in LFV I have Xorg.0.log, sound right?
<Nitsuga> Pure, it comes with desktop if the filename is ubuntu-desktop ;). The text-only install, but with desktop is ubuntu-alternate. And the non-desktop install is ubuntu-server
<fccf> evan_luck: yes that is it
<Superbest> anyone? Linux partitions, logical, is that cool?
<Pure> Nitsuga, rdesktop
<airtonix> !anyone | Superbest
<ubottu> Superbest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kodak> ActionParsnip: no
<nico__> ah some lines for sources.list, that's what ppa is
<Nitsuga> Pure, ohh rdesktop! Yes, it comes with it
<Superbest> My Linux partitions: Can all of them be logical?
<Pure> When would usb device redirection be implemented?
<Guest93743> cant get wifi to work on a hp dv6....cant even determine the card type...nothing shows in LSPCI or Hardware Drivers...what can i do???????
<Oasa> Can some one please tell me a nice little software which will let me demux the soundtrack from a movie and let me save as mp3/ogg ?
<ultraparadigm> ok, "sudo mv ./Songbird /usr/local/share/Songbird" worked.  Thanks!
<kodak> ActionParsnip: im using my laptop to join IRC. it has internet, not the computer that has problems
<usuario_> lucas
<fccf> nico__: a ppa is a personal package archive provided by the community, whereas a repository is official if not on launchpad
<deostroll> hi how 2 use unzip command to unzip to a folder...?
<skydrome> can anyone tell me what the default font is on xchat?
<Nitsuga> Pure, usb device redirection?
<evan_luck> fccf: not sure what exactly I'm looking for. lots of "LoadModule" and some "resource ranges after probing"
<kaji> fccf: it didn't do anything :<
<Oasa> deostroll
<unixSnob> thanks guntbert.. would Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) be better?  that's the 2nd to the latest netinst version
<Oasa> "
<Oasa> :
<ultraparadigm> now I don't have to worry about changing permissions cause they alreay  have my user perms
<Pure> It's not implemented apparently
<ActionParsnip> Kodak: not sure then, I'm guessing there will be guides to uninstall the driver from the nv site. I've always used the packages. You could edit xorg.conf to tell your system to use vesa driver which will work
<Oasa> tar -z
<usuario_> hello
<Pure> We have software that uses external sound cards
<nico__> but it boils down to me adding some lines to sources.list right? at least that's what i did
<deostroll> Oasa: a .zip file?
<kodak> ActionParsnip: ye, i found several guides, but they all tell me to download something, so i need to fix my internet first :P
<Nitsuga> Pure, ohh in rdesktop. It is implemented. Let me check the manual
<eder> hello, someone knows a web interface firewall, that works with iptables, that i can substitute my FWbuilder?
<guntbert> unixSnob: 9.10 *is* the latest version as of now - if you want a reliable system - yes use it (at least not an alpha version)
<Oasa> deostrol: unzip filename
<unixSnob> guntbert: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kodak: can you connect via an ethernet cable. This will make life tonnes easier. To edit xorg.conf you don't need a connection
<deostroll> Oasa: how to unzip to a different folder
<iwohxohti>  I was using Google Mail fine by IMAP, but now I'm getting a bad SSL certificate signature.  Am I 'special'?  I may be able to see whether i am 'special' if someone  else shares the google certificate details with me.
<airtonix> Oasa, deostroll, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<guntbert> eder: nothing can replace fwbuilder :-)
<LateralForce> If process A has niceness 5 and process B has niceness 0, will it matter if the niceness of process A is changed to 10 (relative to process B)?
<Nitsuga> Pure, rdesktop can redirect folders, printers, sound, smart cards and serial ports. I dont know if USB is a part of serial ports
<fccf> kaji: now look at your xorg.conf and see if it added the touch screen lines, if not add them from the link you gave me ... it is the last section on that forum post .. you might need libts-bin ... for the tscalibrate program,,, also restart X
<Oasa> sorry i did not read your question properly. Thanx airtonix
<deostroll> airtonix: hw do u do this via shell?
<eder> So, can i use a interface web with firewall builder?
<Guest93743> cant get wifi to work on a hp dv6....cant even determine the card type...nothing shows in LSPCI or Hardware Drivers...what can i do???????
<Pure> We could just keep those computers as windows
<ActionParsnip> Lateralforce: not really it will just be pushed back more. If the cpu becomes quite idle then process a will be let in to run
<dexley_> hey yall
<user23> hi, someone knows where to find working via chrome drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest93743: run: sudo lshw -C network
<Oasa> deostroll : YOu can use -d
<ActionParsnip> Guest93743: use the product line
<Nitsuga> Pure, checked. USB devices are not redirected.
<kodak> ActionParsnip: i am connected with wire, thats the thing, it worked in gnome, but the setttings didnt seem to have stuck :S
<Oasa> as parameter to extract to seperate folder
<kodak> resolv.conf is empty, for example
<Nitsuga> Pure, I didn't know that Windows's terminal server had that feature.
<Pure> Nitsuga, is it compatible iwth Server 2008 R2?
<Guest93743>  ActionParsnip, some stuff scrolled then nothing happened?
<Oasa> Deostrol see the manual page  of unzip. "man unzip" hope that helps
<Pure> Nitsuga, niether did I, but I don't use it
<Pure> Only just got introduced to it
<Crunkenstein> Hello
<Nitsuga> Pure, it uses the RDP v4, it can connect to Windows NT 5 and higher. I tried it on Windows Seven and forks flawlessly
<fccf> !hi | Crunkenstein
<ubottu> Crunkenstein: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<deostroll> Oasa: thanx
<Crunkenstein> thanks.
<Nitsuga> Pure, works
<skrite> someone recommend a good front end to mysql database? something like maybe a cross between MS access and mysql-query-browser?
<Crunkenstein> what command connects to another server?
<andi_> hello, how to upgrade firefox to 3.6?
<jsec> skrite, looked at mysql workbench?
<Crunkenstein> I want to connect to a socialist chat.
<Pure> I'll see if I can stick ubuntu on a lappy tomorrow
<fccf> Crunkenstien: not the place to ask, and probably the wrong network .. try dalnet or undernet
<Oasa> deostroll : welcome
<skrite> jsec, no, never heard of it. Runs on ubuntu?
<dexley_> does someone know how to byepass duration limitation of Megavideo ?? illimitux is not doin well its job   :(
<Crunkenstein> Not the place to ask what command connects to another server?
<Crunkenstein> Like /join or something?
<Crunkenstein> Fucking dick
<jsec> skrite, yeah. i'm personally a fan.
<Oasa> dexley_ : renew your ip. a sure option to work.
<jsec> !ohmy Crunkenstein
<kodak> so, to recap. my computer is using a normal wired internet connection. but it isnt setup. I only have terminal to work with. could someone tell me what to google, where to go or what manual to read to be able setup my wired internet connection
<skrite> jsec, will check it out, thanks
<andi_> !wtf | Crunkenstein
<ubottu> Crunkenstein: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jsec> np
<Nitsuga> Pure, you don't have to install it if you don't want to. You can use it as a live.cd or as live-usb (there is a good livecd to liveusb "converter" i scalled USBuntu liveusb creator)
<andi_> ;)
<fccf> Crunkenstein: sorry, /join #socialist
<Nitsuga> Pure, you can also install it on you usb using unetbootin.
<Pure> Nitsuga, I know, but my USB is my only one
<Crunkenstein> Didn't work.
<Pure> I'll probably burn the iso to a disk
<dexley_> Oasa: yeah but thats takes a lot of time doin it.
<brian1> hello all
<Refried_> is there any way to remap group numbers on the way into a chroot?
<Oasa> dexley_ : then i dont know :(
<evan_luck> fccf: any idea what I should look for in the X log file? I don't see any errors (EE) in there at all
<Crunkenstein> I'm trying to join irc.che-lives.com
<dexley_> Oasa: ty
<Nitsuga> Pure, ok, good luck.
<Oasa> can any one tell me a good software that seperates audio track from movie. ?
<fccf> Crunkenstein: are you using pidgin?
<Crunkenstein> XChat
<Pure> Thanks, Nitsuga
<Crunkenstein> I didn't know you could use pidgin!
<Red_HamsterX> Oasa, you might be able to use avidemux.
<dexley_> Oasa: convert it in audio file with winFF.
<Oasa> Red_HamsterX : thanks. Let we check.
<Oasa> WinFF ?
<Oasa> i just want to get a 5 min sound track will i be able to get it?
<fccf> Crunkenstein: pidgin will connect to any irc server ... using it now to talk to you
<Crunkenstein> Thanks.
<guntbert> Crunkenstein: /server irc.che-lives.com (or use the xchat menu - network list)
<dexley_> Oasa: nah it will convert it all.
<Crunkenstein> Ah, thank you guntbert.
<brian1> is anyone good at getting drivers to work?
<fccf> !anyone |brian1
<ubottu> brian1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Oasa> hmmm dexley_ that is the problem. let me check avidemux
<Oasa> dexley_: Thanks
<Guest93743> cant get wifi to work on a hp dv6....cant even determine the card type...nothing shows in LSPCI or Hardware Drivers...what can i do???????
<dexley_> Oasa avidemux is good too! yw
<LucidGuy> Regarding nmap, is it safe to say -PN -O is the ideal "HARDEST" scan one can do?
<blakkheim> LucidGuy: hardest?
<brian1> on my desktop there is a kind of watermark or something that has the amd logo and says unsupported hardware, im using the propietary driver it showed but it still shows the mark
<blakkheim> LucidGuy: that will ignore ping replies and try to guess the target's OS.. that's all :/
<CountDown> Does the Ubuntu Netbook Remix work on the Acer Aspire One AO532H?
<brian1> its for my graphics card
<LucidGuy> blakkheim, yes I want to avoid a basic ICMP check since some hosts have ICMP replies blocked like XP default firewall setting
<burivoy> hi there
<LucidGuy> blakkheim, I want to do a full scan of a subnet and make sure it picks up all hosts regardless of firewalls etc.
<burivoy> is anybody in?
<dexley_> hi burivoy
<burivoy> I tried Lucid and after upgrade I am unable to load it
<blakkheim> !lucid | burivoy
<ubottu> burivoy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<burivoy> thanx
<linfo> join #ubuntu-es
<lajm> hola
<xangua> !es | lajm
<ubottu> lajm: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Guest93743, try lspci | grep controller ..it might show in the list as network controller
<Refried_> i'm trying to run *karmic* in a chroot, and i'm having a weird problem — sudo is saying "can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied", but the permission is 0440 root:root.  any ideas?
<Guest93743> BluesKaj-Laptop, something for nvidia and ricoh...Hp.com says its a broadcom...i've installed everything broadcom related from the repo and it still doesnt work
<Guest93743> any ideas
<flamsmark> how can i force xemacs to stay in the terminal, and not generate an x window?
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. Could somebody take a look at my preseed.cfg? I'm having problems partitioning LVMs.
<guntbert> Refried_: maybe I'm just slow but your question (run *karmic* in a chroot) doesn't make sense for me - can you rephrase that?
<IsmAvatar> need sound help. I have OSS, and was listening to music, when suddenly it got choppy
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Guest93743, make sure it doesn't say ethernet controller, that's your wired connection ..the wifi one will be the network controller
<Guest93743> BluesKaj-Laptop, theres nothing there
<luser> new in ubunto need help anybody?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Guest93743, what model pc/laptop ?
<guntbert> !ask | luser
<ubottu> luser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> Guest93743, what kind of laptop/netbook is it ?
<fccf> flamsmark: xemacs is the emacs in X ... just use emacs
<Guest93743> hp pav. dv6000
<flamsmark> fccf, xemacs isn't just emacs in x. i regularly run it without x, on headless boxes that have no x
<flamsmark> fccf, xemacs is a fork going back to the 80s
<CountDown> Anyone know if UNR runs on the Acer Aspire One AO532H?
<Guest93743> BluesKaj-Laptop, airtonix hp pav. dv6000
<fccf> flamsmark: I am going to install it just to see what you are talking about, give me a min
<luser> i install ubuntu today 9.10 it was working fine till now and now i can t chage my resolution it is 800x600 ad it don t give me more  and can tburn dvds program jsut turn off by it self
<airtonix> CountDown, no one knows
<CountDown> airtonix: Shucks.
<airtonix> CountDown, standard answer to questions starting with 'anyone'
<ujjain> Hi! Does Ubuntu installer have an LVM option?
<csaba> my crontab won't start the tasks I've set to it... I just wrote for 07 22 * * *  echo "aaa"  and it didn't execute this command
<csaba> I didn't get no mail
<airtonix> !anyone > CountDown
<ubottu> CountDown, please see my private message
<brma> Has anyone installed ubuntu server or desktop on a powermac g5?
<airtonix> ...
<csaba> it is not creating any logs in /var/log/
<IsmAvatar> need sound help. I have OSS, and was listening to music, when suddenly it got choppy, and continues to be choppy
<Dougal> my desktop appears as if frozen, but I can still access it remotely over ssh. Don't know much about command-line control though. How can I bring up a list of processes/applications so I can kill whatever's locked up my terminal?
<Dougal> I'm basically looking for the commandline version of a task manager
<kaji> fccf: UNR has no xorg.conf? O_o
<guntbert> Dougal: either ps aux  or top  or htop
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: top
<IsmAvatar> !anyone > IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar, please see my private message
<MilitantPotato> kaji: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    login, sudo run X -xonfigure
<CountDown> airtonix: If we're going to be pedantic, then I'll argue that asking if someone knows the answer is a valid question -- I don't want to listen to answers from people how don't know.  :)
<ujjain> Does Ubuntu installer have an LVM option?
<MilitantPotato> kaji: X is capital
<Dougal> Thanx, will try
<CountDown> how->who
<maite> supermaite@hotmail.com
<MilitantPotato> kaji: then sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fccf> kaji: stand by.. I am working on something ... I may have an answer for you soon...
<guntbert> maite: don't
<Wicked> anyone else get that spam from Su|Marketing
<linuxpoet> How do I tell Ubuntu to not use Gimp to open PDF?
<kaji> fccf: awesome
<MilitantPotato> fccf: I posted instructions for making a xorg.conf
<linuxpoet> How do I tell Ubuntu to use Evolution to open .vcs files
<MilitantPotato> I just did that 5 mins ago kaji
<maite> hola como te llamas
<MilitantPotato> my xorg.conf was empty also.
<guntbert> !es | maite
<ubottu> maite: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Traveler__> Hi, does ubuntu/kubuntu need a firewall and antivirus?
<IsmAvatar> linuxpoet, right click on a PDF or VCS file, click Properties, and click Open With tab. Select the program from there.
<kaji> MilitantPotato: did what?
<blakkheim> Traveler__: firewall would be a good idea, don't need av
<MilitantPotato> Traveler__: no, firestarter is a good GUI for the built in firewall,  ClamAV is a good antivirus
<MilitantPotato> kaji: your xorg.conf is black, yea?
<Traveler__> blakkheim: so the base system isn't full secure, right ?
<MilitantPotato> blank**
<kaji> MilitantPotato: it is non-existant.
<fccf> MilitantPotato: kaji is trying to setup a touchscreen on a fujitsu ... I pointed him at the fujitouch ppa, ... hoping to get the right driver configured so his touch will work
<blakkheim> Traveler__: it's pretty secure (assuming you have everything patched and updated) but a firewall is a good idea
<MilitantPotato> fccf: he can generate a working xorg.conf by following the steps I posted
<MilitantPotato> fccf: that would allow him to enter the driver config nessisary
<Traveler__> blakkheim: firestarter? or something else? is hard to config? why isn't there any firewall preinstalled?
<MilitantPotato> kaji: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     login, type sudo X -configure   then type sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airtonix> Traveler__, no open ports so no need ofr one
<blakkheim> Traveler__: there is a firewall preinstalled but it's not the best, i would recommend using iptables
<IsmAvatar> need sound help. I have OSS, and was listening to music, when suddenly it got choppy, and continues to be choppy
<blakkheim> Traveler__: by default though there are no open ports
<Dougal> Okies Top confirms that vlc is indeed still running it's the first thing I wannna kill. How do I use top to end a process?
<MilitantPotato> kaji: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<brma> Or use a hardware firewall :D
<Traveler__> blakkheim: but iptable it's hard to setup :)
<airtonix> Traveler__, then use firestarter
<blakkheim> Traveler__: um.. ok?
<MilitantPotato> kaji: then you will have a working (existent) xorg.conf
<arand> Dougal: I don't think you do, use "pkill processname" or "kill processid"
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: sudo killall vlc
<guntbert> Dougal: press k, then enter the pid and the signal
<Blurpeace> Er, anyone here willing to do me a screenshot favor?
<airtonix> Blurpeace, no
<Blurpeace> : (
<deanfx> Blurpeace: what you need?
<Blurpeace> Your helpers aren't very nice. ;p
<MilitantPotato> Blurpeace: my desktop is very modest
<sevilla> ola
<Blurpeace> This screenshot is oogly: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ies4linux_screenshot.png
<home> hola
<home> d dnde eres
<xangua> !es | home
<ubottu> home: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> Blurpeace: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Blurpeace> Yes yes guntbert.
<Blurpeace> :\
<home> mi msn es celin_madrid@hotmail.com
<Dougal> okies it's killed and... no dice. I'm out of ideas aside from a total restart
<blakkheim> !es
<Dougal> woulda been nice if that's worked
<blakkheim> oh too slow
<xangua> home: no sabes leer¿
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: what's going on?
<fccf> flamsmark: I looked at xemacs ... it actually uses X ... so cannot run in terminal ... emacs is from the 80's, I think you are confused... however you said headless boxes, well, if you did that you were running an X session over SSH i presume, which either way xemacs would come up in an Xwindow
<home> yes
<Markive> A very good evening Helpers, I was wondering what you guys use to rip the audio from an MP4 video? thanks
<Dougal> MilitantPotato: I had vlc playing a vido in ther terminal on F7, was working in the console terminals on F1/F2, when I switched back to the GUI the screen froze (vlc was in fullscreen)
<Blurpeace> Anyone willing to screenshot IEs 4 Linux on a default Ubuntu operating system?
<Blurpeace> Would be most appreciative to anyone willing.
<fccf> Markive: avidemux will do that
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Guest28416, it looks like you have the same wifi card as me a very common broadcom43 , works with wicd network manager  , sudo apt-get install wicd , then look for it apps or the run box alt+f2 ,then you can configure it to work with your gateway. The existing network manager (default) is disabled by wicd install.
<MilitantPotato> will re-load your GUI
<Markive> fccf thanks, i'll give it a try
<daskog> Hello 2 all
<xangua> !ot | Blurpeace
<ubottu> Blurpeace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flamsmark> fccf, xemacs doesn't need x. it turns out that -nw stops it from making a window
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: you'll logout and lose w/e you where working on though
<Dougal> the audio carried on playing till the end of the vid, but the computer has been completely non-responsive ever since, except through ssh
<BluesKaj-Laptop> oops wrong guest
<Blurpeace> xangua, it's quite rude to canned speech more experienced pplz. ;p
<kaji> grrr. Militant: would have been nice to know that would make my gui go away....I'm a total linux noob, sp I have basically no idea what to do, and what little knowledge I do have would probably only get me into trouble.
<Blurpeace> Was only hoping. Will find somewhere else.
<Dougal> MilitantPotato: I already did sudo shutdown -r, what would your version have done differently?
<slimjimflim> hi i'm trying to disable some ttys at boot time...looks like i need to be doing something in /etc/init/ but idk what file
<MilitantPotato> kaji: if ya have a pen handy, jot down these commands ok?
<daskog> We just got ourself a dedicated server for all our web design needs etc, but it comes with Plesk (we are of course free to install whatever we please) What kinda setup is possible out there, is Plesk really the best there is? any other guides, setups etc you can point me to?
<kaji> MilitantPotato: whisper them to me, k?
<macman_> hey all .. i have a flv file .. i want to extract the video and extract the audio seperate .. any ideas on how .. i have audiodemux but that is something tottally difret
<fccf> flamsmark: glad you found what you needed, also good to know
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: kill the xserver (GUI) and re-load it
<MilitantPotato> kaji: 1 sec
<fccf> macman_: avidemux should be able to pull that apart
<Dougal> MilitantPotato: oooh, that would have been interesting to try. Will keep it in mind for next time
<slimjimflim> daskog: there's always cpanel
<daskog> i tought by getting a dedicated server we was freeing our self from constraints etc, but plesk now turns out to be a money hungry panel with features missing
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: you can use restart also
<decembre> hello
<slimjimflim> anyone know how to disable excess ttys using the config files in /etc/init ?
<MilitantPotato> Dougal: instead of stop/start
<decembre> does someone knows if lsusb is broken currently ?
<daskog> i am not planning to start a web hosting firm just to have some freedom as to what i can install etc
<daskog> where does Ubuntu server fit into all this?
<slimjimflim> daskog: what do you need a panel for anyway?
<daskog> and how does one manage it easy
<Markive> fccf hi again i've got the mp4 in avidemux but I can;t see a way of saving just the audio. sorry to be a pain
<daskog> i am only used to cpanel, directadmin, plesk
<slimjimflim> daskog: learn the command line ;)
<slimjimflim> daskog: there's also phpmyadmin
<daskog> i know so little of running things from the barebone
<vmarcetic> when i press w key on my keyboard i get number 3 (before that i didn`t even have any character on that key, but I installed zboard driver and know i get this)
<slimjimflim> daskog: ubuntu server, or any server distro is going to be optimized for speed
<daskog> What i need is a good setup for controlling Django, php, ruby etc
<slimjimflim> ..it won't have xwindows
<slimjimflim> cli only
<daskog> with out all the fuzzzzz
<daskog> :P
<slimjimflim> daskog: ssh ftw
<fccf> Markive: goto audio menu in avidemux ... Click Save
<daskog> deploying web sites fast is crucial there i see plesk, cpanel etc shines at least for me, what ellse is there?
<Markive> fccf any idea what it will spit out and where it might appear? thanks again
<akio> I have the same sources.list in two machines yet they get different kernels. FTW?
<pw-toxic> hi, I cant install ebox, because there are depenency problems. Anyone familiar with this problem, and knows an alternative to ebox?
<Markive> ahh. i think its working
<pw-toxic> i need a webinterface for my ubuntu fileserver - DNS NAT Webserver Samba etc
<pw-toxic> i need a gui
<fccf> Markive: it will save it whereever you put it ... file type is dependent on what it is converted to on the left panel ... don't copy ... use mp3 or whatever
<Markive> fccf thanks so much, you are a great helper
<vmarcetic> so can anyone pls help me with keybinds??
<lahmas> I don't know why I'm telling you this but I see all Linux terminals as something holy (I'm a windows user mainly)
<fccf> Markive: I try ... I just wish it would pay better
<ctmjr> !cookie | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<slimjimflim> start on runlevel [23]
<slimjimflim> stop on runlevel [!23]
<slimjimflim> respawn
<slimjimflim> oops
<lahmas> I bet ubottu runs windows.
<SirLoseALot> Hey everyone. I need some help here. Just installed Ubuntu to an external HDD, grub in MBR. It just hangs at boot, no error message, just system freeze. This worked before, no idea what's wrong. rootdelay=10 did not work.
<xinshun> What package can replace MathLab?
<fccf> ctmjr: thank you
<meganerd> lahmas: are you trolling?
<slimjimflim> i have the following in my /etc/init/tty3.conf : http://pastebin.ca/1810783 anyone know how to get it so that tty isn't started at boot time?
<dismantle> can anyone tell me why i'm getting "permission denied" when i try to launch a python file from the terminal?
<MilitantPotato> xinshun: google shows octave and a few others
<Blackcamaro8> Can anyone help me out and tell my why my system claims 100% CPU usage on Core0 and 50-80% Core1 after installing an nVIDIA GeForce 5200FX? I've installed the restricted drivers for the card, and both the top and htop commands claim nothing is using that much CPU. I can definitely tell something is by the computer's performance.
<meganerd> pw-toxic: have you looked at webmin?  I have not run it in a while since I prefer the CLI, so YMMV.
<slimjimflim> dismantle: try 'sudo <the command you were using>'
<pw-toxic> meganerd, webmin is unstable for ubuntu (see wiki)
<SirLoseALot> dismantle: no execute permission for your user?
<meganerd> dismantle: you do not have permissions to that file or it is trying to do something that your user is not permitted to do (like modifying a file in /etc/)
<SirLoseALot> ...
<meganerd> pw-toxic: are we talking the packaged version or the one directly from upstream?
<SirLoseALot> anyways, nothing about my boot problem?
<pw-toxic> meganerd, im not sure.. i cant access the wiki at the moment.. ;(
<meganerd> pw-toxic: at any rate I don't need it so I have not looked at it in a while.
<pw-toxic> 503 Service Unavailable
<pw-toxic> ubuntuuusers.de down ;(
<meganerd> pw-toxic: I last ran webmin in 2002, so I am more than a little out of date.  Back then I do remember having a better expereince grabbing webmin from their site instead of using the packaged Debian one
<lfaraone> I want to do an one-off transfer of highly redundant files over a internet connection, and I don't care about encrypting the stream. what's the fastest way to do this?
<pw-toxic> meganerd, do you know other interfaces thanw ebmin?
<pw-toxic> meganerd, what do you do, if you want to make a port forwarding? do you really use CLI iptables command?
<ikonia> !ebox | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<csaba_> my router can't detect my host name, while it can when I'm using windows... can I enable something for the router to detect me?
<geezenslaw> Hi, I installed ubuntu 9.10 remix on my 16gb flashdrive with the 4gb option on install. Now, I am getting an error condition: this machine only has 137mb of space. When I examine the available disk space I don't see what is filled up. Can I run another flashdrive with ubuntu and increase the size of the mount? Will this help?
<meganerd> lfaraone: scp, rsync, netcat, it probably depends on what you have installed at both ends
<blakkheim> pw-toxic: what's wrong with iptables
<pw-toxic> ikonia, ebox doesnt work at the  moment for ubuntu 9.04
<Blackcamaro8> Does no one have a solution to my problem, or at least some ideas?
<lfaraone> meganerd: it's one file, and I can install what I want. I fear scp will suffer from a performance penalty...
<NCS_One> hi
<pw-toxic> blakkheim, lol its hacking complicated? i need half an hour to find the right command and in 90% the cases i fuck my server so it doesnt work anymore ;)
<]PedoBear[> Hi guys...
<ikonia> pw-toxic: control your language please
<]PedoBear[> what is the best encyrption for ubuntu?
<lfaraone> ]PedoBear[: What are you trying to encrypt?
<]PedoBear[> emm
<meganerd> lfaraone: I force the use of blowfish for an encryption algorithm, but there is still overhead
<]PedoBear[> some pics
<blakkheim> pw-toxic: if you can't configure a firewall i don't think you should be setting up a server, you could end up with gaping security holes due to misconfiguration
<]PedoBear[> and video
<pw-toxic> ikonia, hm i thought "fuck" is iwthin the normal spoken language already, but ok, i can choose different words ;)
<ikonia> !guidelines > pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic, please see my private message
<ikonia> !language | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lostinspace_46> I am having some problems with repos and keys.  Maybe someone could look here and and help me out.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/383961/  Any and all help will be appreciated.
<meganerd> pw-toxic: I have a script that I put my iptables commands into, I add a line and re-run the script
<NCS_One> how can I check if the right drivers for my graphic card are being loaded ?
<pw-toxic> blakkheim, well i know the backgrounds of security, but i dont know all the commands in the cache of my head ;)
<meganerd> I have been writing iptables rules for years, it takes me seconds, usually.
<csaba> my router can't detect my host name, while it can when I'm using windows... can I enable something for the router to detect me?
<lfaraone> Lostinspace_46: you just need to import the key
<indy_> hi all
<dismantle> uhm, i don't think it's an issue with permission for my account, since i can launch .cpp files
<slimjimflim> anyone know how to disable a tty in /etc/init ?
<indy_> need some help with the mount command
<meganerd> pw-toxic: and no, I am not aware of any other web interfaces.  Actually, not entirely true, Luci is the web intereface for OpenWRT, I don't know if it has been ported since I don't even use it on my openwrt devices
<slimjimflim> like /etc/init/tty3
<slimjimflim> indy_: don't ask to ask, just ask
<pw-toxic> meganerd, yes.. so but why should I do this myself if other persons have already done this myself?
<exalt> where is menu.lst, i notice grub has changed
<exalt> ?
<indy_> slimjimflim: ok. just didn't want to be rude
<meganerd> pw-toxic: ??? I don't understand that last sentance.
<pw-toxic> meganerd, thats the idea of reuse and interfaces ;)
<NCS_One> exalt: /boot/grub
<gamepro127> damn
<slimjimflim> indy_: don't worry about it
<NCS_One> I think
<pw-toxic> meganerd, you just said, that you have set up your own script that can be run for port forwarding
<pw-toxic> meganerd, nothing more than this is a webinterface, or may i be wrong? ;)
<Guest84788> do I need to restart something after changing /etc/nsswitch.conf  ?
<meganerd> pw-toxic: it is a firewall script, which looks like the ones in all the tutorials, nothing special
<ikonia> pw-toxic: look at fwbuilder maybe ?
<indy_> how do i use the mount command to access a ubuntu share on my server with read/write rights?
<exalt> NCS_One:  there is no menu.lst
<genii> !grub2 | exalt
<meganerd> indy_: what are you using to "share" the files from the server?
<ubottu> exalt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<slimjimflim> indy_: first you need to make a new directory to mount it to
<gamepro127> Has anybody ever had a Ubuntu Install last over 2 days without it screwing up?
<slimjimflim> so i.e. from your home directory, 'mkdir share'
<gamepro127> For some reason Ubuntu hates me
<Lostinspace_46> lfaraone,  Well finding a key is part of my problem.  For instance, the key for launchpad.
<pw-toxic> ikonia, thanks. I'll remember this as an option, but first i will look for a working webinterface ;)
<lfaraone> gamepro127: what is it stuck on?
<ikonia> shane2peru: yes
<lfaraone> Lostinspace_46: there is no "key for launchpad"
<indy_> i've just installed the standard Ubuntu desktop cd and right-clicked on the Music folder and said share
<lfaraone> Lostinspace_46: each PPA has their own key
<indy_> i think it's samba
<shane2peru> ikonia, yes what?  ;)
<slimjimflim> indy_: then 'mount /dev/<your device> share'
<lfaraone> Lostinspace_46: http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<windows7jk> any ATI experts out there?
<Markive> fccf perfect.. you are a star, i've added the audio you helped me rip to one of my youtube videos
<ikonia> shane2peru: typo
<ikonia> !ati | windows7jk
<ubottu> windows7jk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pw-toxic> ikonia, setting up the firewall is only an example task.. i also want to manage my sharings of samba, or the subdomains of my webserver
<windows7jk> need to upgrade drivers for x800 on karmic
<slimjimflim> indy_: i forget how to do that
<shane2peru> ikonia, I figured, since I just logged on. :)
<pw-toxic> meganerd, by the way, there is no security problem, since the server only runs on a local trusted network
<genii> fccf: Great, now you're an accomplice... ;)
<ikonia> pw-toxic: web interfaces for that sort of thing is not a good idea, they are not stable, but that's your experience
<indy_> slimjimflim: but one thing is that i made the share on the server readonly because my family use it and i don't want them to be able to delete
<pw-toxic> ikonia, stable in which sense? that the interface crashes or the whole server?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, the interface crashing would be no problem
<ikonia> pw-toxic: managing a server through a web interface
<indy_> i'm trying to mimic what i used to have setup in Windows
<meganerd> pw-toxic: for me security is only part of it, the web interface is just too slow for me
<fccf> genii: notice my screenname is unaffiliated ... GUILTY
<pw-toxic> ikonia, yes, but stable in which sense?  do you mean that the server could crash by using a webinterface?
<shane2peru> ok, is dell basically the only place that I can get a pre-installed linux netbook?  besides of course system76
<Younder>  Using bc.. doing sqrt(1) gives 1. Is there a way to make to floating pont or is it broken?
<Dougal> I'm trying to access a file over ssh, I'm getting contradictory information: "ls lyn*" as a command returns 'lynx.cfg' but when i try to open it, or even search for it directly with ls... it's not there. It seems not to exist except when I search with the wildcard
<gamepro127> I would just buy an old Windows XP Notebook and install Ubuntu on it
<pw-toxic> meganerd, well, for me its a speed up, because i change things very seldom. So i cant remember all the commands, sincie i dont use them very often
<fccf> shane2peru: eeepc? runs xandros linux
<blakkheim> shane2peru: you could try to get one without windows and then install it yourself
<ikonia> pw-toxic: no, but web interfaces often hang/crash/fail leaving your machine in an unknown states, there are massive securit implications to giving your webserver full acess to your server
<gamepro127> or go to some yard sales and buy a PC their
<meganerd> Dougal: ls -la lyn*, what does that show?
<Lostinspace_46> lfaraone, I have spent a long time reading there. It has helped. It,s the way apt-key, gpg, GnuPG all interact that is confusing.
<shane2peru> blakkheim, I want my $ to count towards Linux, I don't want Microsoft getting a cut.
<pw-toxic> ikonia, well as i already said - the server runs only on a local network, where all participants can be trusted
<shane2peru> fccf, eeepc (Asus) cut Linux, and said Microsoft is better.
<ikonia> pw-toxic: if you don't make many chances, just learn to run the server through the relevant tools
<blakkheim> shane2peru: MS has already been paid by the OEM that installs windows, MS doesn't get your money when you buy the computer
<meganerd> pw-toxic: fair enough, I am just letting you know where I come from so you can evaluate my suggestions appropriately
<lfaraone> Lostinspace_46: open /usr/bin/apt-key in a text editor :)
<pw-toxic> ikonia, one usecase: after a year, i have to set up a new subdomain. I dont remember how to do this, although i have alredy done this
<gamepro127> Ok something is up
<gamepro127> Big Beeping noise
<ikonia> pw-toxic: so research it when you need it, or make a note of it
<shane2peru> blakkheim, that is good to know, but I would still like to "show' the retail company that Linux does have market share, little though it may be
<pw-toxic> ikonia, additionally, i want to set up a new SVN repository, but again, i cant remember all the steps ;(
<gamepro127> Phew
<blakkheim> shane2peru: they don't care if you don't buy it. if you want to tell them, tell them in person
<ikonia> pw-toxic: so research it and do it and make a note (web interfaces don't normally interface with svn either)
<gamepro127> Damnit
<pw-toxic> ikonia, we'll I am a System designer, and i my eyes, its very important, to make simple tasks simple ;)
<Lostinspace_46> lfaraone, Hmm, a new dir for me..heheh, I'll look there. Thanks.
<ikonia> pw-toxic: you're making it harder - but it's up to you what you do
<pw-toxic> ikonia, well i hope ebox gets fixed soon ;((
<giovanni_> salve
<shane2peru> ok, back to original question, is dell the only one selling netbooks with Linux pre-installed?
<lfaraone> !fhs > Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46, please see my private message
<NCS_One> how do I see if its 32 or 64 bits ?
<ikonia> NCS_One: uname -a
<ikonia> NCS_One: show me the output
<slimjimflim> oh i got it
<lfaraone> NCS_One: also, the "arch" command.
<slimjimflim> fyi, to disable extra ttys rm the file(s) /etc/init/ttyX.conf where X is the tty number
<fccf> shane2peru: sylvania has one http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=85992
<GSF1200S> I cannot get sound to play from more than one source at a time.. any ideas?
<Thunder_star> can you help me slimjim
<slimjimflim> Thunder_star: idk, you have to ask me a question before i'll know
<meganerd> pw-toxic: check out the luci project: http://luci.subsignal.org/
<drazak> Hey there, I'm running 64-bit ubuntu, but I need the 32-bit opengl driver for my videocard, I have an ati x1440
<slimjimflim> Thunder_star: a good rule to follow on irc is 'don't ask to ask, just ask'
<drazak> what's the best way to install there?
<shane2peru> fccf, thanks, it is a bit more than the dell's and seems like less hardware, but thanks for the info.
<Thunder_star> trying to set away nick in konversation but every one i set it returns message erronious nickname
<NCS_One> ikonia: "Linux myname 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"
<ikonia> drazak: your xserver is 64 bit
<lfaraone> Thunder_star: what is your target nick?
<ikonia> NCS_One: that's 32bit
<meganerd> drazak: why do you need a 32 bit driver?  everything else is 64
<slimjimflim> idk, i use irssi
<drazak> meganerd: wine
<Thunder_star> ahh
<slimjimflim> irssi pwns
<Dougal> meganerd: it shows up
<meganerd> drazak: it won't work
<meganerd> If you get it working I would love to know how
<Thunder_star> lfaraone i trying to use t_star|away
<meganerd> Dougal: but what are the permissions?
<NCS_One> ikonia: for 64bits have to download a diferent Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> NCS_One: yes, the 64bit install
<lfaraone> !away | Thunder_star
<ubottu> Thunder_star: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<drazak> meganerd: well then, here's my wine error, tell me how to fix it, the wine people said to install a 32bit opengl driver http://pastebin.com/H5TQci75 , and yes, I did a glxinfo |grep Direct and direct rendering is on
<shane2peru> fccf, this is what I'm looking at currently http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<rossi> ola
<ikonia> !es | rossi
<ubottu> rossi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<petrichor> hi-- my ubuntu is going very slow with 100% CPU usage (intel core 2 duo) e8400 -- system process "mono" is taking up like 100% of the CPU. what is this and can i kill it/remove it via synaptic?
<ikonia> petrichor: what mono application are you running
<rossi> españoles kuantos hay??
<alankila> petrichor: some application written using C# is buggy.
<petrichor> i'm not sure which mono app it is
<Deviance> Hello, I need some help with ubuntu, if someone is avalible?
<ikonia> !es | rossi
<alankila> petrichor: mono is the virtual machine for it
<Thunder_star> okies it ry that thnx
<NCS_One> ikonia: each one is it ? I only see 64 for AMD
<petrichor> it just shows up as "mono" in the system monitor
<ikonia> petrichor: kill them all and work it through
<drazak> petrichor: top, then k, then the pid of mono
<ikonia> NCS_One: amd is 64bit for intel
<alankila> petrichor: use ps auxwww|grep mono or similar command on command line
<rossi> ikonia eres española??
<ikonia> drazak: ask a question then
<ikonia> rossi: no
<rossi> spanish??
<drazak> ikonia: how do I resolve this issue http://pastebin.com/H5TQci75
<rossi> ok
<Dougal> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 149856 2009-06-25 08:17 lynx.cfg
<slimjimflim> Thunder_star: you should ask in #konversation
<Deviance> I burnt Ubuntu on CD usin Infra, than Iso burner and each time i get error message when i try to start Ubuntu
<fccf> shane2peru: not bad for the $$ but personally I need a little more machine
<rossi> ruben
<NCS_One> ikonia: so its this one : ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<meganerd> Dougal: sudo chown <your username> lynx*
<petrichor> k what do i do with this info alan?
<ikonia> NCS_One: yes
<shane2peru> fccf, yes, this is for my wife, email, web, word processing, and of course facebook, that is it!
<petrichor> oh, gnome-do
<NCS_One> ikonia: ok, thanks
<petrichor> is the mono
<blakkheim> shane2peru: why not build a small form factor pc and install linux?
<Deviance> I burnt Ubuntu on CD usin Infra, than Iso burner and each time i get error message when i try to start Ubuntu. Can anyone help me with this?
<slimjimflim> Deviance: don't ask to ask just ask :D
<shane2peru> fccf, and for when I travel, I can take it with me
<fccf> shane2peru: perfect computer for her ... get her the pink or purple one
<Nerdtastic> Deviance: what error message?
<alankila> petrichor: yes, now you know what program is the buggy one. Maybe the gnome-do is merely indexing your system for files or something, I don't know if it's actually buggy, of course.
<shane2peru> blakkheim, I live in Peru, getting all the parts is difficult, I'm having someone bring it in for us.
<petrichor> yea
<rafal> hello
<shane2peru> fccf, she is too practicle, doesn't want to spend $40 for color.
<rafal> czesc
<gamepro127> Could anybody help my friend? He has xbuntu. He recently done the update. On reboot, his monitor remained black and the xbuntu logo never appeared.
<petrichor> so i should sudo apt-get remove gnome-do ?
<blakkheim> petrichor: aptitude purge gnome-do would be better
<shane2peru> blakkheim, I had my machine re-built here, and it was quite a bit more, and I didn't have much choice in parts.
<petrichor> k
<fccf> shane2peru: I see your point, regardless, that is a good entry-level pc for someone who isn't doing heavy number crunching or graphics
<shane2peru> blakkheim, I certainly can't do it for that price.
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: It startes well, shows me that screen and options, and when i try to run it, it says "Error reading boot CD."
<blakkheim> shane2peru: oh ok
<meganerd> drazak: I have the same problem with 3d in wine (and 3d in virtualbox).  I stopped troubleshooting when I was told to get the 32bit drivers (actually I was told to run the 32 bit version of Ubuntu, which is not going to happen for me)
<gamepro127> Could anybody help my friend? He has xbuntu. He recently done the update. On reboot, his monitor remained black and the xbuntu logo never appeared.
<blakkheim> !repeat | gamepro127
<ubottu> gamepro127: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vmarcetic> when i press w key on my keyboard i get number 3 (before that i didn`t even have any character on that key, but I installed zboard driver and know i get this)
<drazak> meganerd: I don't really care, but I would like to know if anyone has any ideas, I googled for it a little
<alankila> meganerd: you probably aren't the guy who wrote libresample everyone is using?
<Nerdtastic> Deviance: Is this the same computer that the CD was burned on?
<petrichor> going to restart
<eliteSchaf> hey guys
<drazak> meganerd: also, diablo2 works fine, which is 3d
<eliteSchaf> where should i set my $PATH var, so gedit uses it?
<meganerd> drazak: if someone has a solution I would love to know it
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: No, not the same. I burn it on the PC, than try to run on my laptop because Windows went to hell and wont start, than i try to run on another laptop (works perfectly) and I still get the same message
<gamepro127> hmm
<meganerd> drazak: I am just trying to run gratuitous space battles, which for me fails
<drazak> meganerd: I'm very seriously considering making a ~10gb partition for windows
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: Could it be that i missed something during the burning proces?
<drazak> meganerd: homeworld 2? that's what I'm trying to run! :P
<pw-toxic> meganerd, can you tell me, how i can statically assign an ip addresse to a namespace?
<meganerd> alankila: no, I am involved with various audio projects, but I did not write libresample
<meganerd> drazak: great game, I liked that whole series
<meganerd> drazak: I never did finish either of them.  I have a problem with attention spans exceeding an hour or two
<alankila> meganerd: a coincidence. Actually what I talked about was libsamplerate. But this guy is "Erik de Castro Lopo", apparently, and it's called libsamplerate, now that I checked, at mega-nerd.com
<Dougal> meganerd: doesn't seem to have had much effect
<drazak> meganerd: yeah, I'm pretty far in hw2, I copied my saved game folder from my 32bit ubuntu box, and wanted to continue on this one
<drazak> apparently... not
<vmarcetic> how to change a keybind to keyboard key???
<meganerd> Dougal: once you chown, do "chmod 0755 lynx*"
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: No, not the same. I burn it on the PC, than try to run on my laptop because Windows went to hell and wont start, than i try to run on another laptop (works perfectly) and I still get the same message
<Nerdtastic> Deviance: Sounds like your CD burner isn't working right. To see, put the CD into the computer that burned it and try to boot. If you get the same error, the CD is bad. Try slowing down the speed at which it burns to 8X or so. And enable the option to check the CD after the burn.
<fccf> vmarcetic: see man xmodmap
<petrichor> i did sudo aptitude purge gnome-do, still mono is taking up 100%-- and gnome-do apparently wasnt even removed (shows up in applications)
<vmarcetic> tnx
<blakkheim> petrichor: sudo killall -9 mono gnome-do
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: I tried it 2 times, on 2 diff CDs, Ill try on another PC. :) If it don't work, Ill get to you again. ;)
<blakkheim> petrichor: sudo aptitude purge mono gnome-do
<vmarcetic> fccf: tnx
<Nerdtastic> Deviance: slow the burn down, that often helps
<petrichor> yay that was it thanks :)
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: OK, Thanks!
<meganerd> alankila: erm, you are correct.  My site is a .ca and no hyphen.  libsamplerate is pretty impressive
<meganerd> pw-toxic: what are you trying to do?
<Dougal> meganerd: donne, but... what am I doing?
<TeTe> Olaa!!
<alankila> meganerd: It's slow :) but certainly the guy who designed it has his audio stuff well in hand.
<IsmAvatar> need sound help. I have OSS, and was listening to music, when suddenly it got choppy, and continues to be choppy
<Welshy-Rob> can someone help me understand this please http://pastebin.com/wsFGgpUw
<pw-toxic> when i type in a specific url, i want it to be rootet to my webserver instead to somewhere outside ;)
<petrichor> ismavatar: tried restarting? worked for me
<pw-toxic> meganerd,
<IsmAvatar> petrichor: wouldn't it be nice to prevent the problem from happening again, rather than having to reboot every time it comes up?
<petrichor> true, im not sure where the issue originates from
<TeTe> hola
<meganerd> Dougal: the first command changed the ownership to your user, the second changed the permissions, essentially giving your user full access.
<Blackcamaro8> Is there a way to perform a 'repair install' of Ubuntu that returns it to a fresh installation without losing my files and configuration settings? Would I just need to backup my /home/ directory and re-install, or is there another way?
<meganerd> Dougal: google for unix file permissions for an explanation of those numbers
<Dougal> meganerd: still didn't work though
<meganerd> pw-toxic: enter the hostname and ip into /etc/hosts
<fromWinToLin> Blackcamaro8, that's actually an easy way to do it. You'll just need to re-install any additional programs you've been using. All your settings and files will be saved.
<Scunizi> Blackcamaro8: if your /home is on a seperate partition then just reinstall without formatting /home.. otherwise backup and reinstall.
<pw-toxic> meganerd, thanks
<meganerd> Dougal: so when you do an ls you do not see that file?
<Dougal> i don't
<Dougal> unless the wildcard is in
<V4mpire> is canonical actually pulling irc support ?
<gamepro127> vampire, why would they do that?
<gamepro127> IRC support has always been useful
<exalt> hello ive spent this whole day installing ubuntu, first the problem was booting, i needed to format my disk and add extra commands in grub, now my system boots but it locks down every 10 minutes or so
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: If I do that, will it claim my /home folder is unusable? My problem is that upon installing an nVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX, my CPU usage has been above 90% at ALL times, and no system monitor applications (top, htop, Gnome-Monitor, and the built-in) show anything using up more than about 45% total, even though CPU is shown as WAY too much.
<fromWinToLin> Isn't this channel community-driven, and not official support?
<gamepro127> exalt, have you tried to install Ubuntu using Wubi?
<IsmAvatar> fromWinToLin: that is correct, although from time to time a dev may show up
<Blackcamaro8> fromWinToLin: Yes. It's community-driven, but maintained by Canonical.
<pw-toxic> meganerd, thanks it works, but not for the subdomains of the domain ;(
<Myrtti> Blackcamaro8: erh.
<Myrtti> fromWinToLin: community-driven, official community support channels. Nothing to do with Canonical.
<Scunizi> Blackcamaro8: when you installed the card.. was it a physical install of the card or mearly activating the drivers?
<coolkehon> how do i make all connections go thru a proxy?
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: A physical install. I also activated the nVIDIA forceware restricted drivers.
<meganerd> pw-toxic: you have to enter each subdomain as well
<fromWinToLin> Then this IRC channel will always remain, regardless of any decision by Canonical.
<olaf__> witam
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: Could it have something to do with the old drivers not being uninstalled?
<Scunizi> Blackcamaro8: which version of the restricted drivers?
<olaf__> jest tu ktos kto moze pomoc
<olaf__> ?
<pw-toxic> meganerd, so i guess i have to set up a nameserver myself, so that this will work for all subdomains automatically?
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: The one listed as Recommended, I think it's 179. It was the last one to support the 5200FX.
<iggimin> hiya - Cricket UM185C broadband modem. Anyone here have experience setting it up? We keep getting stumped. Installed the driver and it shows up in NM, but nothing
<Scunizi> Blackcamaro8: and did you reboot after?
<q0_0p> when you encrypt your harddrive does that mean when data goes out it is also encrypted as well?
<Myrtti> V4mpire: someone spammed you with a pm saying that?
<q0_0p> or does it mean when data comes into the hdd it is enrypted?
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: Yes, multiple times. I know it's nothing wrong witht he card as well, it works fine in Windows. (dual-boot)
<Myrtti> V4mpire: may I pm you?
<V4mpire> sure
<mcurran> Anyone know how I can run my gnome-panel applications (custom launcher) run as root.
<alankila> q0_0p: I believe the threat model being protected against is theft of the physical computer.
<olaf__> hey is any one who can hlp me with ubuntu
<olaf__> ??
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: May I PM you? I'm having trouble finding our conversation over and over when looking back at this screen.
<og1> someone say og01: (for a bell test)
<q0_0p> alankila, cool thnx
<Scunizi> Blackcamaro8: could be that particular driver isn't working well. might need an earlier driver..
<alankila> q0_0p: therefore the data is encrypted when stored on the disk.
<IsmAvatar> olaf, just ask your question
<MyWay> hi, how can i sync 2 machines using ip failover automatically?
<q0_0p> alankila, that makes sense thanx
<olaf__> i try to get kde for my linux
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: Tried all the drivers available, no changes.
<git__> 9.10 is buggy
<olaf__> but where
<olaf__> ?
<Blackcamaro8> Brb
<pero> anybody please help me. i have hard disk /dev/sdb1 but i cannot copy or paste files on it,what is wrong?
<IsmAvatar> olaf: have you considered using kubuntu instead?
<Gstar> olap sudo apt-get install kde-core
<olaf__> thx
<olaf__> i try to get it
<Younder> pero is it mounted?
<alankila> q0_0p: at least if we are talking about, say, ecryptfs. I tried that on a laptop for a while but actually removed it because it slowed down logins too much (for some unknown reason).
<Blackcamaro8> Back. Scunizi, are you against PMs? It'll be easier for me then.
<git__> ext4 bug in 9.10 causes a host of problems including big file transfer, suspend/resume, compiling applications, etc.
<pero> jes
<Scunizi> Blackcamaro8: got a phone call .. back in a bit
<drazak> So, anyone have any ideas about http://pastebin.com/H5TQci75 ?
<blakkheim> git__: so then don't use ext4
<Blackcamaro8> Scunizi: Okay. PM me when you've returned.
<git__> it's recommended that people who have 9.10 update their kernel to 2.6.32.x
<pero> so anybody?
<Younder> pero: /have you checked /etc/fstat for that device?
<q0_0p> alankila, so i guess if ur not worried that laptop will be stolen i guess encrypting hdd wouldn't be a problem ^^
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: This dosn't work
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: I burnt it on a slower rate, 3th CD, but still dont work
<olaf__> error
<olaf__> can not found
<Gstar> Younder you mean /etc/fstab no?
<olaf__> HOW TO INSTAL KDE FOR MY PINGU :d
<alankila> q0_0p: well, security has a tradeoff. Encrypting your home means that if you forget your password you also lose the data in home directory. Not that I'm in the habit of forgetting passwords, but you have to weigh benefit against the cost.
<Lostinspace_46> lfaraone, Am I correct that "gpg --list.keys" only lists keys in ~/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg?
<lfaraone> Lostinspace_46: yes/
<meganerd> alankila: q0_0p: also encryption usually slows things down as well.
<meganerd> Lostinspace_46: unless you specify a different file, that is the default that is displayed
<Nerdtastic> Deviance: does the CD work in the computer that burned it?
<Lostinspace_46> lfaraone, Ahh, that alone explains so much
<Gstar> olaf do a sudo apt-search kde whats shown
<alankila> I could have run encryption experimentally but I couldn't tolerate the 5-10s pause at every login when the system paused for something. That's just probably badness in ecryptfs as implemented by ubuntu and nothing more.
<pero> anybody pleasse help my, i cannot copy/paste files on my external disk :O
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: No, doesnt work anywhere. Should i D/L it again and try burning for the 4th time?
<Gstar> sorry ignore that lol
<blakkheim> pero: error?
<meganerd> alankila: I use whole drive encryption, and it waits until I enter a pssword, not a big deal for.  10 seconds extra on boot is a price I gladly pay.  Especially with some of the friends I have
<pero> no error
<pero> i think i dont have persimisions
<pero> ?
<blakkheim> pero: cp -v file /externaldrive/file
<meganerd> pero: that sounds possible.  Are you sure you do not get an error?
<pero> i just cannot use button paste
<blakkheim> pero: do it on the commandline
<pero> i press copy
<Nerdtastic> Deviance: are you sure the CD burner works?
<meganerd> pero: try a "touch /media/path-toexternal-disk/test.file"
<pero> but cannot use paste command
<pero> sorry i am new in linux soo i need little easier ways
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: Well, I burnt it on a different PC now... So that shouldnt be the problem.
<blakkheim> pero: this is very basic stuff, just run the command and tell us what the output says
<pero> yes
<pero> what i write in terminal?
<fccf> pero: run gksudo nautilus /media/externaldisk ... then try pasting
<blakkheim> pero: scroll up and reread, i and another person have already given suggestions
<boomer> ey
<boomer> hey
<boomer> hey
<boomer> hey
<FloodBot1> boomer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu-usr_> does anybody knows how much memory consumes gnome2 and gnome3? or how to check it?
<fl4sk4> viva Ubuntu!
<jaco> hi
<Gstar> olaf kde-core is the kde desktop what does sudo apt-cache search kde-core produce?
<Nerdtastic> Deviance: Then, yes, I would guess your iso is bad. Try D/L it again. Ubuntu provides a checksum so you can check if the file downloaded correctly
<VCoolio> Gstar: you don't need sudo there; no harm, but just unnecessary
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: Check how?
<macman_> can i rip a movie to my hard drive and then shrink it from the command line ?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blakkheim> macman_: yes
<bimb000> hi all. I've a problem, I think i've broken my ext4 boot partition. It's ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, it shows the gray logo in the middle of the screen then everything turns black and it stays like that for ever, the login screen never show up. Any hint?
<macman_> blakkheim: how ?
<blakkheim> macman_: handbrake
<macman_> blakkheim: have you ever did it ?
<blakkheim> macman_: many times
<BluesKaj-Laptop> bimb000, which grey logo, on what screen ,,,grub?
<ubuntu> how to use digitemp ?
<Nerdtastic> Deviance, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ lists the md5 sums
<Nerdtastic> Deviance, (checksums)
<Help> hallo
<macman_> blakkheim: can you give me a simple command line that you use .. i want to get a 6 gig to at least 4 gigs
<Help> hwo can help me please ?
<blakkheim> macman_: you can go to their website for documentation and howto
<BluesKaj-Laptop> macman_, you want to fit it on a dvd , right ?
<Guest91350> anyone ?
<Nerdtastic> You can get a program to find the MD5 sum of the file you download, then you match it to what's listed
<macman_> BluesKaj-Laptop: yes
<BluesKaj-Laptop> macman_, check out ffmpeg
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: OK, Thanks again. :)
<macman_> BluesKaj-Laptop: yes .. bitrate
<macman_> BluesKaj-Laptop: i use ffmpeg religously .. i was wondering if there is anything else
<BluesKaj-Laptop> macman_, and an app called tovid
<meganerd> macman_: mencoder?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tovid also has a support chat on freenode , I beleive
<pero> anybody?
<pero> still dont get it worked
<Nitsuga> pero, what's your problem?
<bimb000> hi all. I've a problem, I think i've broken my ext4 boot partition. It's ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, it shows the gray logo in the middle of the screen then everything turns black and it stays like that for ever, the login screen never show up. Any hint?
<Nitsuga> !ask | pero
<ubottu> pero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SiegHard> how to stop keyboard layout changing after restart?
<VCoolio> pero: do you have an entry for your disk in /etc/fstab?
<Nitsuga> bimb000, do you dual-boot?
<IceDane> I've been having trouble with sound for a while now - I thought it was because I was using chromium, which is only beta for linux, but every time I use a music player, and some other source of audio at the same time(like listening to a video on youtube and playing music with mpd + gmpc), I'll have to stop playing music so that I get any sound from the browser at all
<VCoolio> pero: hm, no that's not it, sorry
<IceDane> And after playing sound with the browser, I get a lot of "audio device in use" errors from gmpc, for like 15 seconds, then I can play music again. I'm on ubuntu 9.10
<SiegHard> how to stop keyboard layout changing after restart?
<Gstar> bimb000 boot from a live cd and do a fsck on your hardrive to check it for errors
<Nitsuga> IceDane, that's an old issue with flash player. Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lahmas> I got ubuntu on a virtualbox here, compiz works fine - but how can I add the "burning window" effect?
<bimb000> Nitsuga: no I dont
<bimb000> Gstar: already did, even the check with gparted, the problem stays
<lahmas> I got compizconfig too
<IceDane> Nitsuga: 9.10
<pero> i cannot paste files to disk
<IceDane> Nitsuga: Is there something I can do? Update the flash player, etc?
<Nitsuga> bimb000, when you see the "GRUB is loading" whink keep Shift pressed to see the menu. pres e to edit the commands and remove quiet splash from the linux.. line. Then pres ctrl-X to boot without the splash so you can see the error
<Nitsuga> IceDane, I thought that it was fixed.. but it weems it's not
<IceDane> Nitsuga: this is a dist-upgrade though
<SiegHard> how to stop keyboard layout changing after restart?
<IceDane> Nitsuga: Actually, I just tried running vlc with some video file, and it didn't play over my music either
<lahmas> I can't get the compiz 3d cube working.
<cetandi> hello, could someone answer a question about running a blackberry for the purpose of getting pictures off it...I have plugged the phone into the usb and nothing pops up on my desktop, (administrator), but when I plugged it in when i wass logged into my daughters desktop, I got a pop up talking about cannot run blackberry blah blah..something about drivers
<bimb000> Nitsuga: set qiue = 0, right?
<bimb000> Nitsuga:  quiet*
<Nitsuga> bimb000, no, just remove it
<lahmas> If I try to activate the Compiz cube, i only have one desktop anymore
<Nitsuga> bimb000, the quiet AND splash words
<lahmas> In the options, I can't increment the number of desktops either
<TLF> hello
<TLF> anyone configured virtual screen sizes?
<TLF> in xorg
<jastor> how do you get term to put ALL commands into history (so you can get to them with up/down arrows)?
<bimb000> Nitsuga: ok thanks I'm trying
 * Nitsuga brb ( bimb000 )
<jrib> jastor: there are infinitely many possible commands, why would you want that anyway?
<jrib> !away > Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga, please see my private message
<jastor> jrib: the one ive typed .. not all possible ;)
<jastor> ones*
<jrib> jastor: it should do that by default
<TLF>  !away tlf
<AndyGraybeal> is there anything tricky about setting up two network cards?  i want first card br0 (eth0) 192.168.2.200 and eth1 to be 10.0.0.1... eth1 will serve dhcp addresses to the 10.0.0.x network, i would like to have it somehow where the 10.0.0.x can talk to the 192.168.2.200 network; is this possible?
<TLF>  !away > tlf
<ubottu> TLF, please see my private message
<jrib> jastor: use ctrl-r  :)
<jastor> jrib: now for example .. it puts every command there EXCEPT thoose that returns an error .. like mv file1 file!  ... since i havent used \ in front of ! it doesnt remember that one .P
<TLF> nobody configured xorg to virtual screens?
<riclas> hi guys. i need some help. i'm working through ssh on a ubuntu pc, if i disconnect from ssh the pc terminates the user processes i left running... how can i leave them running when i disconnect??
<blakkheim> riclas: screen
<jrib> jastor: oh I see.  That must be something fairly recent done in the default bash configuration
<lahmas> Can someone help me? I can't change the number of desktops in compiz
<lahmas> The slider is just deactivated.
<lahmas> I don't even have the standard two desktops in the taskbar now anymore
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: Well, I did that MD5 check... What should I be looking for?
<jastor> jrib: mmm .. annoying to have to retype a long line just because you missed something somewhere ;)
<riclas> thanks blakkheim
<Deviance> Nerdtastic: I get the warning: 57 of 57 listed files could not be read
<jrib> jastor: #bash can probably tell you right away
<Deviance> When I do the MD5 check, I get the warning: 57 of 57 listed files could not be read. Is that OK, or?
<mikeconcepts> my netbook has a hidden partition for system recovery of xp, will that be an issue when installing ubuntu in dual boot mode?
<blakkheim> mikeconcepts: no
<Guest91350> balkkheim
<Guest91350> do you know
<airtonix> !enter > Guest91350
<ubottu> Guest91350, please see my private message
<Guest91350> how i run this OS on my server?
<alzamabar> Hi, I opened the System Monitor and I can see that 1.3GB is being taken by Ubuntu but I've got hardly anything running. A "top" does show basically no activity. Where is the memory being "eaten"?
<scivi> mikeconcepts: it should be fine just dont remove the partition if you still want to use xp
<airtonix> alzamabar, welcome to caching
<erUSUL> alzamabar: file chache
<blakkheim> alzamabar: free -m | grep buffer
<mikeconcepts> blakkheim: I did it already and xp failed to boot
<blakkheim> mikeconcepts: is that bad?
<alzamabar> airtonix: Are you saying that Ubuntu is caching like mad?
<blakkheim> alzamabar: what does that command output
<mikeconcepts> blakkheim: not really
<jpds> alzamabar: No, Linux.
<airtonix> alzamabar, no i am saying memory not used is memory wasted.
<Gstar> mikeconcepts do you have more than 1 windows entry in the boot loader?
<Deviance> I need a little bit of help... When I do the MD5 check, I get the warning: 57 of 57 listed files could not be read. Is that OK, or?
<alzamabar> -/+ buffers/cache:       1364       2594
<jpds> alzamabar: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<blakkheim> alzamabar: oh i guess it isn't just cached stuff then
<jpds> Deviance: No, you have the wrong permissions on the files and your user can't read them.
<blakkheim> alzamabar: in system monitor, go to the processes tab and sort by mem usage
<mikeconcepts> Gstar: actually there was two entries as you say, however neither worked, caused bluescreen in each
<pict_targe> I've just installed karmic (9.10) on 3 laptops fine, mixture of CD and USB installs. Installing now on an AMD x2 64 PC from usb and neither desktop-32 bit or amd64 isos seem to work. After selecting either 'Try' or 'Install' from main boot menu, i get the pulsing logo for a short while then it just hangs at flashing cursor. any ideas?
<jefimenko> i'm at the "Finishing the installation" stage of the 9.10 alternate install CD and it seems to have paused at 26% on "Setting users and passwords...". is there a way to find out what it's stuck on? this is the second time i've gone through the entire installation up until this point where it pauses/freezes
<deepy0x> hello folks, i have to configure in /etc/network/interfaces my wireless interface with an ap but if this ap doesnt work, i hav eto connect to other ap automatic, the ap's are configured with wep key, is there a way to do this work ?
<Deviance> jpds: And how do I get the permission? Im administrator on my PC...
<Gstar> mikeconcepts ah ok usually the first is the recovery maybe booting that screwed something
<alzamabar> blakkheim: two tomcat processes remained appended. I've killed them now and the memory has gone down to 1G
<erUSUL> !ram
<ubottu> A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<erUSUL> jpds: that link should be added to the ram factoid
<alzamabar> blakkheim: it's still a lot. I can see that the top two are: compiz.real and nautilus
<mikeconcepts> the recovery feature stopped working as well, however I had the forethought to create a bootable usb of the recovery partition, so xp is all I have at the moment, but will retry dual boot without the recovery partition
<jpds> Deviance: Do you actually have the files in the directory you're performing the check?
<jpds> erUSUL: Well....
<mikeconcepts> Gstar: ^^
<Deviance> jpds: OFC I do...
<pict_targe> update: it's ok if I leave it for a VERY long time at the cursor, it eventually starts LIVE. USB 1 i think :)
<alzamabar> So does anyone know, on average, how much memory should Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit take at startup without too much running there?
<Mark22> Hello, is it possible to start using an empty part of a harddisc without rebooting the system? Ubuntu server 9.10 (64 bit)
<Deviance> jpds: Well, I hope I do... I was working by the tutorial on Ubuntu forums. Should I unpack .iso or can I leave it like that?
<jpds> Deviance: Oh, you got the md5 file of the mirror?
<mikeconcepts> mostly I think the existance of the recovery partition caused the problem since I've done dual boot before without issue
<cetandi>  hello, could someone answer a question about running a blackberry for the purpose of getting pictures off it...I have plugged the phone into the usb and nothing pops up on my desktop, (administrator), but when I plugged it in when i was logged into my daughters(administrator also) desktop, I got a pop up talking about cannot run blackberry ..something about drivers and no application installed that will run program
<Blackcamaro8> Does anyone here have an nVIDIA GeForce 5200FX running under Jaunty?
<erUSUL> Mark22: make a prition format it and mount it somewhere,
<Deviance> jpds: No, direct download from ubuntu.com
<airtonix> !anyone > Blackcamaro8
<ubottu> Blackcamaro8, please see my private message
<xtjacob> hello! is it possible to compile source code for windows on Linux?
<jpds> Deviance: do you have a MD5SUMS file?
<Mark22> erUSUL: do you know a manual about that? somehow I can't find a solution for it :S
<|604|> so a few minutes ago i randomly lost internet, while every other pc on ym wlan has it, when i try to connect to the router again, ubuntu does nothing at all
<|604|> i click the little wire icon and tell it to connect to other entwork
<|604|> click my network, and nothing happens
<erUSUL> Mark22: just use gparted for the process. should be pretty straightforward
<airtonix> !enter > |604|
<ubottu> |604|, please see my private message
<jedidi> hi
<jedidi> hi
<airtonix> jedidi, no
<Deviance> jpds: Yes, I have that file.
<Mark22> erUSUL: thank you, I'll look in to it
<jpds> Deviance: OK, you can safely ignore the error, it's because you haven't downloaded the other ISOs listed in the file.
<Blackcamaro8> Running htop and top claim that my CPU usage is 100%, and so do my widgets. It's only been like this since I installed an nVIDIA GeForce 5200FX, and I'm running the restricted drivers. Htop is showing X as the highest number of CPU usage. Can anyone help me? TT_TT
<Gstar> xtjacob if you know Pascal you could code in Lazarus and get it to compile in delphi
<Deviance> jpds: OK, than tell me. How come that when I try to run Ubuntu from the CD i get error message: "Error reading boot CD." And can only reboot to infinity... I tried burning on diff PCs, running on diff PCs, now I have 3 Ubuntu CDs, none works.
<Nitsuga> bimb000, I'm back
<JerichoKru> anyone know what "Stale NFS file handle" means?  How o i fix this?
<jpds> Deviance: Does the md5sum match?
<xtjacob> Gstar: oh i only  know perl :p
<IceDane> ]$ sudo apt-get upgrade pulseaudio
<IceDane> Reading package lists... Done
<IceDane> Building dependency tree
<IceDane> Reading state information... Done
<IceDane> The following packages have been kept back: adobe-flashplugin bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-50 libdns50 libgssapi-krb5-2 libgssrpc4 libisc50 libisccc50 libisccfg50 libk5crypto3 libkadm5srv6 libkrb5-3 libkrb5-dev libkrb5support0 liblwres50 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic sreadahead
<FloodBot1> IceDane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitsuga> jrib, wasn't that to... precipitate? I was just telling to bimb000 that I was going away for a moment
<Gstar> xtjacob perl is not compile so you should be ok as long as you adjust things like !usr/binperl
<IceDane> Oops.
<alzamabar> Sorry guys, but even if I order the processes by max mem, the one which is eating the most is 24.7MB (compiz.real) and if I sum all of them it can't possible arrive to 1GB
<Gstar> !/usr/bin/perl even
<IceDane> http://icedane.pastebin.com/7HYKXtf1 <- Anyone have a hint?
<jrib> Nitsuga: my mistake, better to just tell him directly (I didn't realize bimb000 was a user)
<VCoolio> Blackcamaro8: that card should work fine; do you have much compiz stuff enabled?
<alzamabar> So where is the other mem gone?
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> can someone help me something
<xtjacob> Gstar: i thought it was !#/usr/bin/perl
<lenswipe> a friend of mine has installed ubuntu but in the wrong language
<erUSUL> alzamabar: already explained to you what the memory is used for... it is used for file cache
<Blackcamaro8> Lenswipe: Don't ask to ask, just ask lol :D
<lenswipe> its in hindi and he cant speak hindi
<VCoolio> Blackcamaro8: what driver to you use?
<lenswipe> is there a command line way to change it
<Nitsuga> jrib, okay, no problem ;)
<Gstar> xtjacob it is I know very litlle perl
<lenswipe> like a single command i can run to change the langue
<lenswipe> language*
<Nitsuga> bimb000, are you there?
<Blackcamaro8> VCoolio: I've tried both 173 and an older release, both cause the overuse of CPU.
<dumbass>  im an old school ubunt user whats this apt to install flash???????
<VCoolio> Blackcamaro8: 173 is the right one
<dumbass> what do i have to do to install????
<alzamabar> erUSUL: But why then the free command gives me 0 cached?
<abstrakt> how do i either A) prevent the drive icons from showing on mydesktop when i plug in my USB drives or B) put a nautilus launcher on the desktop?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: post your « free -m » output
<Blackcamaro8> VCoolio: I know, but it STILL gives me the 100% CPU usage reports, no matter what drivers I use. I don't have this problem on the integrated Intel chipset.
<dumbass> whats this APT to install flash???
<VCoolio> is pastebinit broken for anyone else? it only gives me the homepage link, no pasted link
<dumbass> how do i install flash easy?
<alzamabar> -/+ buffers/cache:       1063       2894
<Deviance> jpds: OK, than tell me. How come that when I try to run Ubuntu from the CD i get error message: "Error reading boot CD." And can only reboot to infinity... I tried burning on diff PCs, running on diff PCs, now I have 3 Ubuntu CDs, none works.
<jefimenko> i'm at the "Finishing the installation" stage of the 9.10 alternate install CD and it seems to have paused at 26% on "Setting users and passwords...". is there a way to find out what it's stuck on? this is the second time i've gone through the entire installation up until this point where it pauses/freezes
<alzamabar> erUSUL: -/+ buffers/cache:       1063       2894
<dumbass> yo jefimenko use the alternative i had some problem just like that
<Blackcamaro8> dumbass: Go to the Adobe website, and it should allow you to download a .deb package to install Flash.
<lahmas> I can't get multiple desktops to work. Can someone help me, please?
<dumbass> jefimenko use alternative cd  the text based install
<erUSUL> dumbass: flahsplugin-nonfree
<Blackcamaro8> dumbass: And please change your name, because I don't like typing it. :)
<jefimenko> dumbass: i'm using alternative already. i guess i should try the regular liveCD?
<lahmas> It seems like I'm being ignored or so :/
<dumbass> the problem is is that im using x64 bit
<Blackcamaro8> Lahmas, what do you mean, "Can't get them to work?" what have you tried?
<MidtownNewbie> Is there anyone who can give me a hand fixing a DNS resolution issue? I am within my company's firewall, and internet addresses resolve just fine (that is, I can ping yahoo.com just fine, for example), but servers within the firewall, I can only ping their IP addresses and not their names (error: unknown host). I've tried editing my resolv.conf file and restarting networking, but I don't think that did the trick. Nothing rea
<dumbass> im using x64......
<dumbass> how do i install flash
<VCoolio> Blackcamaro8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384007/ is my xorg.conf, I have same card, same driver; maybe it helps
<lahmas> (It works now, telling you in a sec) I wasn't able to switch desktops
<iceroot> dumbass: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lahmas> So it didn't work and because I got angry i threw the firefox window across my desktop - suddenly it worked and i switched desktop..
<lahmas> Ubuntu is magic.. ^^
<erUSUL> alzamabar: you are using ~1.1GiB and have ~3.9GiB free
<Nitsuga> dumbass, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Blackcamaro8> VCoolio: OKay, I'll check it out. My system is a Dell Dimension 2400 with a gigabyte of RAM.
<xtjacob> dumbass: you could try this: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html
<Nitsuga> lahmas, lol
<cetandi> ok so lets rry this...does anyone know if there is someething I can ad in add and remove programs...or possibly synaptic that will? enable me to get my pics off my blackberry
<Deviance> How come that when I try to run Ubuntu from the CD i get error message: "Error reading boot CD." And can only reboot to infinity... I tried burning on diff PCs, running on diff PCs, now I have 3 Ubuntu CDs, none works. MD5 check done and result was good. Can anyone help me?
<VCoolio> Blackcamaro8: that's different; I only have 512; but I'm not much help on hardware stuff
<dumbass> iceroot your the man  i think the terminal installation might work
<BlackDalek> How do I get the clickable "apt:" links to work in firefox? curently it just pops up a window asking for which application to use to open the link....
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Why 3.9? I read 2894
<erUSUL> alzamabar: typo on my part
<Random832> BlackDalek; where is an example of such a link?
<VCoolio> BlackDalek: install apturl
<alzamabar> erUSUL: what is your point?
<dumbass> iceroot hoot hoot ur the man
<dumbass> iceroot it works man thank you thank you man
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie what have you put in resolv.conf?
<Deviance> How come that when I try to run Ubuntu from the CD i get error message: "Error reading boot CD." And can only reboot to infinity... I tried burning on diff PCs, running on diff PCs, now I have 3 Ubuntu CDs, none works. MD5 check done and result was good. Can anyone help me?
<dumbass> iceroot three cheers to iceroot   thanks man ur the man...
<erUSUL> alzamabar: your actual question is that you do not know where that 1GiB is being used?
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Yes, because this is Linux, not Windows, and I was expecting a bit more memory efficiency
<getenv> ?-
<dumbass> wow iceroot  the fullscreen mode doesnt work in flash man u know anything about that??
<iceroot> dumbass: can you use normal english instead of this gangster-hip-hop-slang?
<Deviance> How come that when I try to run Ubuntu from the CD i get error message: "Error reading boot CD." And can only reboot to infinity... I tried burning on diff PCs, running on diff PCs, now I have 3 Ubuntu CDs, none works. MD5 check done and result was good. Can anyone help me?
<Blackcamaro8> VCoolio: Do you think having two 'Device' entries in X could cause that? They were trying to use the same card.
<dumbass> iceroot sorry man im a mixed nut
<dumbass> iceroot im from the nyc
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: Thanks for the reply. I tried a couple different things; what NetworkManager automatically generates in there doesn't seem to fit the bill. There's a "domain" line, a "search" line, and four "nameserver" lines. I can ping all four nameservers. I also tried commenting out one or more of the nameservers, but nothing happens, other than losing DNS name resolution to internet addresses/machines.
<dumbass> iceroot please bear with me
<erUSUL> alzamabar: well i'm using ubuntu 64 bits an have 1 GiB used. but i have lots of firefox windows and firefox is known to take memory :)
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Have you got 9.10?
<manas> need help installing python
<VCoolio> Blackcamaro8: maybe, try to merge them, comment out entries that are similar, boot again
<erUSUL> alzamabar: yes
<Blackcamaro8> VCoolio: I just merged them. Should I fully reboot, or would restarting X work?
<manas> Anyone.... Can you help me install python 2.6
<Homely_Girl> Greetings holders of great knowlegde!! :)
<VCoolio> Blackcamaro8: I think reboot
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Would it be too much to ask you to close your Firefox and see the mem compsuntion?
<Blackcamaro8> VCoolio: Okay.
<BlackDalek> VCoolio, it tells me apturl is already installed. Random832 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats contains an example of an apt: link
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie have you tried assigning the ips to addresses
<Gstar> in the hosts file
<dumbass> iceroot thank you anyway for your help thanks again
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: I could try that, I guess.
<Homely_Girl> I usually use Firefox but occasionally use Epiphany browser, which doesn't seem to support java, any clue on how to ammend this?
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Have you got the server edition with Desktop on top or directly the Desktop edition?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: down to 887 MiB
<Random832> BlackBinary; does apturl already show up in the box of things to choose what to open it with, by chance?
<SiegHard> how to stop keyboard layout changing after restart?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: desktop edition
<glyuk_> Простите есть русские каналы?
<VCoolio> BlackDalek: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL#Firefox%203
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Right, I've got the server edition with Desktop on top. I guess there may be a difference there
<manas> Can anyone help me install python?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: upgraded . banshee is also running gnome terminal irssi compiz etc...
<lahmas> Now I got another problem. The compiz cube works fine - i can press ctrl-alt-left/right to switch betweens desktops. But when I try ctr-alt-down to open up the cube as it says nothing happens.
<jrib> manas: done (it's installed by default)
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: putting an internal machine in /etc/hosts allows me to ping the machine by name
<alzamabar> erUSUL: You lost me there. What do you mean??
<manas> jrib: Where do i find it?
<jrib> manas: what do you want to do with it?
<xtjacob> glyuk_: #ubuntu-ru
<manas> play around
<erUSUL> alzamabar: that is not a fresh install and that there are other apps running not just firefox
<jrib> manas: open a terminal, type « python »
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Which processor have you got?
<nonameNN> is it possible to restart all runlevels to defaults?
<manas> jrib: I am learning and then i am gonna learn django and do some web development
<erUSUL> alzamabar: athlon X2
<lenswipe> hey guys, im running python on ubuntu, when i try and execute a python script through apache it tries to download the .py file rather than run it
<bimb000> Nitsuga: sorry, yes I'm there.... it was ATI drivers fault! it was broken I guess, ideleted xorg.conf and rebooted and it went good! Thanks!
<alzamabar> I've got an i5
<lenswipe> ive edited my .htaccess accordingly to no avail
<lenswipe> and all proper octal permissions are set
<alzamabar> erUSUL: I've got an i5
<lenswipe> can someone help?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: lucky you
<jrib> manas: go through the tutorial at http://docs.python.org it will introduce you to using the python shell (and making scripts)
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Maybe configuration combination + processor sucks mem
<Nitsuga> bimb000, great!
<kseise> I am looking to share a folder in my home directory with another local user.  Can someone help?  I am running gnome
<erUSUL> lenswipe: and you have a python module for apache (or cgi fastcgi set up for python) ??
<erUSUL> alzamabar: do not think so
<lenswipe> erUSUL: i think so - lemme ask the python guy
<Mark22> erUSUL: gparted isn't working as it requires some GUI and only SSH access is available
<manas> Jrib: OK, Python 2.6.4 (r264:75706, Dec  7 2009, 18:45:15)
<manas> [GCC 4.4.1] on linux2
<erUSUL> Mark22: then use cfdisk or fdisk to create the partition. then mkfs.ext4 to format it
<manas> I got that after typing python
<SiegHard> how to stop keyboard layout changing after restart?
<jrib> manas: yes, you're in the python shell, go through the tutorial
<lenswipe> erUSUL: yeah we got cgi
<lenswipe> erUSUL: any other ideas?
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Then something is wrong. I'm not even running any service at the moment
<IceDane> Okay.. It seems pulse audio is not doing its thing for me. Can I safely remove it? I just tried setting it up to fix sound issues, and it pretty much broke everything.
<erUSUL> lenswipe: nope sorry
<lenswipe> ok
 * lenswipe smacks ubuntu
<lahmas> Then, how can you zoom out of the compiz 3d cube?
<cetandi> ok so lets try this...does anyone know if there is something I can add in add and remove programs...or possibly synaptic that will? enable me to get my pics off my blackberry
<manas> ok
<manas> thanks jrib
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: ping
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Aha! Now free -m  gives: 3958       2280       1677          0         79       1116
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie so what nameservers do you have in reolv.conf?
<uwaysi> Peace.
<alzamabar> erUSUL: I think the server is running some optimisations thus sucking memory
<erUSUL> Mark22: you can use parted (without the g is a cli tool) too
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: 10.33.100.133, 10.33.100.134, 182.9.200.183, 182.9.200.78. I think the latter two are for internet DNS, whereas the former two are for internal (intranet) DNS.
<uwaysi> Do you know if there is a path that needs to be set, in order for FFADO, and other software to find my libs? FFADO installs to /usr/local/lib but ffado-dbus-server complains about not finding the lib.
<uwaysi> (ubuntu 64bit)
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie yeas the 10.XX.XX.XX are internal
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: Okay, so, how come no lover
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: Okay, so, how come no love
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie you need to add the entries for the ips to resolve to a name
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: in /etc/hosts?
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie you can do that but you would need to enter every host file on every individual machine unless its a shared hosts file
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: yes, that would be a royal pain
<link_36p> Has anyone here had success with video conferences using empathy over the msn protocal?
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: there's no way that would be necessary...
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie so the best bet is to install bind9 and configure an internal dns
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: bind9...  hmm...
<BlackDalek> VCoolio, I don't follow the instructions on that page.. where is says to edit the about:config it says to add stuff, but I don't see any way to add a new line
<Mark22> erUSUL: looking in it now
 * MidtownNewbie googles bind9
<DBeets> quick question, what's the command to list attched unmounted devices
<lahmas> Can you go from the ubuntu with the neat Gnome interface into the terminal-only mode?
<lahmas> You know, no interface, black screen with command prompt
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: does this mean I am installing a DNS server on my own machine?
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie no you will need to install it on the network server
<DBeets> lahmas: are you asking me?
<Nitsuga> lahmas, yes, type sudo stop gdm
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: whoa, no can do -- not an admin
<erUSUL> !cli | lahmas
<ubottu> lahmas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Nitsuga> lahmas, and sudo start gdm to start gnome again
<Nitsuga> lahmas, you can also switch to a fullscreen console with ctrl-alt F1-6 and go back to your gnome session with ctrl-alt-f7
<VCoolio> BlackDalek: rightclick
<lahmas> Thanks
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: it's not just a matter of my machine not communicating properly (god knows what could be wrong) with the existing DNS servers?
<flaco> god... intel graphics drivers are really.. really crap
<Lostinspace_46> Yet another keys problem.  Any and all help will be appreciated.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/384017/
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: background info, this is a network of a bunch of Windows PCs and Macs, all configured with just basic DHCP, i think
<rem> .
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: as well as a bunch of Unix and Linux servers
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie most likely they dont have reoloution to a name configured
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: if other machines on the network can DNS resolve to each other, then the DNS servers are working, right?
<kieren> Hi
<candyban> How can I kill the pulseaudio process? (It respawns every time)
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie yes but a ping wont resolve the name
<Gstar> if you say try to mount a share drive using the server name it will be able to locate it but not resolve it
<Nitsuga> !hi | kieren
<ubottu> kieren: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cetandi> Ok I get it! I have cooties!..I'll try again later when there are others here that can help...
<VCoolio> candyban: sudo service pulseaudio stop ?
<kieren> I've mounted my CD drive over NFS and I can see the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS files but I can't seem to play the DVD
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: not sure i agree with you. if i boot into windows and ping xyz_machine from there, no problem
<cetandi> but before I go ...can someone please tell me if they see me????
<kieren> CD Drive = DVD drive
<candyban> VCoolio, it's not started as a service ... but a user process
<DBeets> kieren: what are you using to play the dvd?
<estauffer> cetandi i see you
<cetandi> estauffer...thanks...have a good one
<kieren> VLC, mplayer and Totem
<dorothee> hello
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie and your Linux box cant?
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: correct
<oraqol> can you use rsync to create bootable backups, if so, what flags to do so?
<DBeets> does it spit out an error of any kind?
<dorothee> i am trying to configure my printer "hp psc 1350 series" but it's only printing white pages, however when i print test page from the printer itself it works fine
<dorothee> how can i print from ubuntu?
<IceDane> I'm trying to remove pulseaudio.. I ran "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-*" and it seems to want to remove *a lot* of stuff, alot of which is kde. Is this supposed to be like this?
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: when i boot into linux, like i said, i can only ping internet names and intranet IPs. can not ping intranet names
<kieren> VLC doesn't
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie sounds like your not getting the settings from dhcp
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: or settings from dhcp that aren't working properly
<kieren> Totem can't seem to open a DVD as a directory (or I can't figure out how to)
<meganerd> IceDane: yes, a lot of things depend on pulse
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: but basic settings *are* downloaded from the dhcp server, right? 'cause that seems like what is happening
<meganerd> IceDane: there is no real need to remove it
<joeblob> why is it that LAN transfers over a WRT54G are so slow?
<IceDane> meganerd: I see..
<Skayasha> how do I import the Gnome Bluetooth drivers into KDE wihout installing Gnome?
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie they are but is you networking on the linux box configured correctly
<meganerd> IceDane: I just disable it before I start jackd and the like
<meganerd> joeblob: how slow is slow
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: don't know. i mean, again, i can ping intranet machines by their IPs, so it must not be an issue of being on the wrong subnet or something
<IceDane> meganerd: I did a dist-upgrade and it seemed the the whole of my sound system was completely fucked. Only audio from one program at a time and "sound device in use" issues and shit
<DBeets> kieren: I'm looking...
<jeetdil> hi
<lahmas> Can you theoretically kill all processes using sudo? I mean.. not a good idea to kill stuff associated with the kernel, is it?
<IceDane> I might just reinstall, meh
<vi390> hi, its told at several places that if my screen resolution is not detected correctly i can do it in xorg.conf. But I do not have any xorg.conf. Where can I set the available screen resolutions?
<jeetdil> how can i install autocad
<joeblob> meganerd: 700 KB/s
<alankila> lahmas: yes. There are utilities that do this, it's part of the shutdown sequence.
<meganerd> joeblob: did you replace the firmware on the wrt?
<kieren> K
<joeblob> meganerd: yes
<Nitsuga> lahmas, yes, you can kill anything but init (pid 1)
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie but editing the hosts file resolved them ok so for some reason you linux box is not getting the same info as thw windows machines
<jeetdil> jj
<jeetdil> kjkjl
<Nitsuga> lahmas, init doesn't react to ANY signal, even SIGSEGV
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: as far as i know, the intranet dns servers are not manually configured in the Windows network config, whereas they do show up when Ubuntu NetworkManager generates /etc/resolv.conf
<daminkz2> Does anyone know how to connect your ps3 controller to Ubuntu karmic through USB?
<daminkz2> to be used in emulators etc...
<MattMesa> Could someone help me with the "Find Network Printer" option?
<Guest51742> can't get my HP pavillion dv6000 to find the WiFi card? it's made by broadcom. i've installed the broadcom pacakges in the repo - but it DOESN't even show up in LSPCI ??
<meganerd> joeblob: you have bridged an interface that requires traffic to flow accross the bus, which is limited to < ~10Mbit
<darolu> MattMesa: what exactly is the problem?
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie whats in your resolv.conf again?
<MidtownNewbie> Gstar: can I pm you with the contents?
<meganerd> joeblob: take the wan port out of the bridge, you should be fine
<Gstar> MidtownNewbie yeah sure
<MattMesa> Hrm having trouble finding the drivers for my printer
<razer52s> wtf is this http://tinyurl.com/ydmh38d
<Juliox> alguna alternativa de exchange para servidor de correos
<MattMesa> Lexmark Z2420
<meganerd> Random832: why bother with tinyurl in IRC?
<meganerd> oops not Random832
<FounderOf420> can i add boot flag to existing ntfs drive without formattting?
<darolu> MattMesa: can you find your printer here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersLexmark ?
<scribawf> how do I edit grub loader
<darolu> scribawf: did yo install Windows and lost grub access?
<MattMesa> darolu: no it's not on that list at ll
<MattMesa> at all
<darolu> MattMesa: then it's possible that your printer can't be configured in Ubuntu, if you see a similar model in the list you can try with its driver.
<kostmo> anyone tried installing OpenCV 2.0? Tried compiling from source and installilng from a PPA, but "import cv" from Python console fails
<MattMesa> I actually found the linux drivers for it on lexmark's website but it's for RedHat package managers... can i use that?
<MattMesa> sorry I'm new
<darolu> MattMesa: You can also try going to Lexmark website and see if they have a Linux driver.
<scribawf> darolu: no, just need to swap some of the kernal around priority order
<scribawf> darolu:  grud edit used to exist, but gone now
<DBeets> kieren: have you tried runing vlc from the terminal? It might give some feedback there
<scribawf> darolu: grub editor that is
<darolu> MattMesa: OK then you can install it, download the RPM and install "alien", it is a program to convert rpm's to deb's
<Guest51742> can't get my HP pavillion dv6000 to find the WiFi card? it's made by broadcom. i've installed the broadcom pacakges in the repo - but it DOESN't even show up in LSPCI ??
<kieren> DBeets: just trying that now
<kieren> There are some good sugestions on http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=23141&p=690448
<HarshReality> I used to work for HP.. HP == Highly Problematic
<GUcko> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darolu> scribawf: if you have grub legacy (9.04 and previous) it's simple you only need to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf if you have grub2 (9.10) you will need to edit another file (I'm not very familiar with it)
<darolu> !grub2 > scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf, please see my private message
<HarshReality> Im curious about this so called announcement tonight
<tachikoma805> where/what file do I edit to have a command run on machine startup?
<q0_0p> is inbound udp port 53 a threat?
<scribawf> darolu: Yup have 9.10 grub2 and think got the solution, thanks much
<hiexpo> hey i just got back and seen a notice saying ubuntu support is withdrawing from freenode
<jeofizikci> hi all, how can i create usb boot using terminal
<hiexpo> is that true
<MattMesa> Is there a default root/admin pw?
<darolu> tachikoma805: add it to your start up programs list (system - preferences)
<tachikoma805> I can start a program automatically when I login to the GUI, but I need to start a program at startup
<darolu> MattMesa: use your main user password
<MattMesa> I am and it's telling me its incorrect but I know that's not true
<darolu> MattMesa: use "sudo" don't try to log in as root
<MattMesa> well the installer is already running
<ryanakca> Hmmm... what's the grub2 equivalent of the old '# defoptions=' in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<tachikoma805> darolu: system_startup is just for starting programs AFTER I login.
<MattMesa> ok exited the installer guess I'll try running it from terminal
<tachikoma805> I need it to start at boot
<tachikoma805> or am I missing something?
<darolu> tachikoma805: no apps can start prior login, you can add modules to the kernel though
<MattMesa> darolu: How do I run an "sh" file with sudo?
<MattMesa> from the terminal?
<tachikoma805> oh.. how do I do that? Is that the same as a custom compiled version ?
<ryanakca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 refers to /etc/default/grub , but that file doesn't exist on my system
<darolu> MattMesa: you need to convert the RPM to DEB, using alien: sudo alien --to-deb file.rpm
<jp--> hi guys
<HarshReality> sudo ./<filename>
<darolu> MattMesa:  sudo sh ./yourfile.sh
<Typos_King> ryanakca:   what are you trying to do?   do a reset to defaults?
<jp--> i've got a problem with my sound card, it defaults the hdmi audio output instead of the rca one
<jp--> any ideas on how can I change it to the RCA one?
<ryanakca> Typos_King: No, I'm trying to pass some framebuffer options.
<darolu> tachikoma805: you just need to copy the module to /lib/modules/<yourkernelversion>/ modprobe automatically adds them
<tachikoma805> mirc supports kana? ???!
<DBeets> kieren: so do you get anything in the terminal?
<oraqol> is there a better way to do network cloning of hd's than dd over ssh?
<Jimmio> Hello all. I'm running a home server, and was wondering, LVM or normal partitions?
<Um_cara_qualquer> someone knows how install windows 7 in a pen drive using ubuntu?
<kieren> Yeah
<Typos_King> ryanakca:   ..... the file that'd hold what the old menu.lst had is /boot/grub/grub.cfg if that helps
<darolu> ryanakca: read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tachikoma805> darolu: sorry to be such a dummy, but how do I copy the module? its a message server... I can't just issue a command as root?
<kieren> Hold on
<kieren> Let me copy to pastebin
<ryanakca> Typos_King: That get's overwritten each time update-grub gets called iirc.
<ryanakca> darolu: Thanks
<darolu> tachikoma805: if you don't know what a module is you better don't touch that directory I told you.
<tachikoma805> right, I wont
<Typos_King> ryanakca:   yes, it does, doesn't mean you can't edit it, it keeps the changes so long update-grub isn't run, and even if so, you can just back up your changes and put it back
<MattMesa> of course it failed to install... because, who knows, why wouldn't it...
<tachikoma805> so no other way huh? geez...
<kieren> DBeets: http://pastebin.com/4BaXMWrd
<kieren> http://pastebin.com/4BaXMWRd
<kieren> Sorry
<darolu> techikoma805: if you want a "welcome message" in your terminal, type PS1="yourmessage"
<darolu> MattMesa: did you download the RPM file?
<tachikoma805> darolu: if I SSH into my machine, and start the server in  there... then close that SSH session, will the server stop running as well?
<Guest51742> why wouldn't my internal wireless controller show up on LSPCI? (hp pavillion dv6000)????????
<MattMesa> Ok I can't convert "lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.rpm.sh" because it's an unknown package type and "lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.rpm" is not found
<Jimmio> Maybe because it's not supported?????????????? lol
<darolu> tachikoma805: I don't know for sure but if you add && after your command it will go to background and if you log out the process will remain active
<DBeets> kieren: waht does it say when you try to open the file/folder?
<tachikoma805> darolu: really? That's a helpful bit of info!
<Typos_King> Guest51742:     try... or check in 'lshw' or lshw-gtk
<kieren> The output of: vlc /media/cdrom
<kieren> http://pastebin.com/4BaXMWRd
<Guest51742> Typos_King, nothing there
<darolu> MattMesa: when you downloaded the file, did a Install or Readme file come with it? no install instructions in lexmark website? xxx.rpm.sh is kinda odd
<DarkSpirit> I am trying to install ubuntu on a machine which has no internet, but it keeps trying to find the archive mirror, how can I bypass this?
<MattMesa> How would someone run a file of this type in terminal: "lexmark-08z-series-driver_1.0-2_all.deb" ?
<DarkSpirit> I am doing it through network in virtualbox
<kohlrak> hey, what's the process name of that goofy lock screen app for gnome? I keeps freezing on me so i need to know how to kill it if necessary.
<darolu> tachikoma805: lil typo, you only need one &
<Typos_King> MattMesa:    dpkg -p  DEBFILEHERE
<darolu> MattMesa: to INSTALL a .deb from terminal: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Typos_King> Guest51742:     ....   older machine? probably new.... has wireless I gather.. any brandname?
<MattMesa> ty again darolu
<Guest51742> Typos_King, hp pavillion dv6000 - i believe they ship broadcom cards
<Typos_King> .. crap yeah, is sudo and -i... my bad MattMesa :{
<CamFox> Hey folks. I've just installed Ubuntu on an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ machine with 1.5GB RAM and it sems a bit slow. Is anyone running a similar spec machine? Also, are there any speed test utilities I can try running?
<Typos_King> Guest51742:     ... I assume you're using 9.10?
<Guest51742> Typos_King, yes
<Guest51742> Typos_King, fresh install
<DBeets> Kieren: so you're trying to play a DVD? I mean the physical media?
<darolu> CamFox: type: free -m in a terminal to see how's your RAM doing, it is not normal for machine like to run Ubuntu slow
<Typos_King> Guest51742:     try this -> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg881044.html
#ubuntu 2010-02-26
<Guest99978> lmjl;mlklnlk
<Lostinspace_46> Yet another keys and repos question.  Any and all help will be appreciated.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/384017/
<pdg1> FTP client says: 500 OOPS: vsftpd refusing to run with writable anonymous root. what did I do wrong with the server config file?
<kieren> DBeets: Yeah
<Guest51742> Typos_King, trying now - thanks
<darolu> Lostinspace_46: try running apt-key with sudo
<kieren> DBeets: I have mounted 192.168.1.3:/media/cdrom to /media/cdrom
<Guest51742> Typos_King, i already have that installed.....(?)
<kieren> Then tried to play it with: vlc /media/cdrom
<Typos_King> Guest51742:     b43-fwcutter, no, you have to get it from the repos.... the .o files you can dl from that url
<Guest51742> Typos_King, it says it's already installed...i'm purging it and reinstalling it now
<Typos_King> Guest51742:     k, then if it's already installed, run the lines it has there, to include the firmware files, and reboot when done
<RanyAlbeg>  Hi , im trying to add repository but im getting the following output http://sprunge.us/NBRg after executing the command : add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ubuntu-tweak. can you help?
<DBeets> Kieren: have tried opening the VTS_01_0.IFO file in the VIDEO_TS folder?
<Guest51742> Typos_King, it seems like the only line to run is apt-get install b43.....  am i wrong?
<DBeets> You'll probably have to make vlc lookf for "All Files" not just media files
<Lostinspace_46> darolu  Well DUH!  Sometimes in the heat of battle I miss the obvious stuff.  Thanks.
<darolu> RanyAlbeg: what Ubuntu version are you running?
<Typos_King> Guest51742:       check in Bash if it's installed, type b43-fw<tab>
<darolu> Lostinspace_46: :p yeah it happens, I hope it worked.
<Guest51742> Typos_King, I just purged it. im going to install now. but that link you sent me only says to install it - there's nothing else to do
<kieren> DBeets: gives me a horrible sound and no picture
<kieren> 30 seconds long
<eni123> hello everybody. A program needs libpython2.4.so.1.0 but I can't find it on the repo for ubuntu 64 bit. Any suggestion?
<Typos_King> ...
<Guest51742> Typos_King, my output didn't look like his
<Typos_King> Guest51742:       ... lemme check a better url
<pdg1> upon further troubleshooting... I changed the anon_root setting to have a space before the path and its giving me an error with changing directories now
<RanyAlbeg> darolu: 9.10
<DBeets> well we're getting somewhere :p
<kieren> ;)
<kieren> Let me try on local
<darolu> eni123: open a terminal and type: apt-cache search libpython2.4 you should find a package
<Guest51742> Typos_King, thanks
<eni123> darolu: already did, nothing, blank line
<willwh> eni
<willwh> just do
<darolu> RanyAlbeg: go to System - Admin - Software Sources, click on the second tab and add the repo from there, you just need to paste this: ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<eni123> darolu: athere is for 2.6, 3.0 and 3.1
<Lostinspace_46> darolu, Bingo...sometimes I worry about me.  Thanks again
<denniscollective> what handles those desktop notifications in the new versions of ubuntu?
<willwh> eni123: apt-cache search libpython
<VCoolio> RanyAlbeg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/513764
<eni123> willwh: that yields the lib for versions 2.6, 3.0 and 3.1
<kieren> vlc VTS_02_0.IFO
<kieren> VLC media player 1.0.2 Goldeneye
<willwh> yes, so those are the lib versions available to you
<kieren> [0x9fc9140] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<kieren> All I get on local
<willwh> with the repos you have loaded
<FloodBot1> kieren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kieren> No video/sound
<willwh> eni123: do you need a specific version?
<darolu> eni123: installing python2.4 should work: sudo apt-get install python2.4
<darolu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/python2.4
<ahuang> Hey guys, I have a fresh install of ubuntu karmic. How would I enable pulseaudio on here?
<eni123> darolu: already did that too. It doesnt' work
<eni123> willwh: yes, that version libpython2.4.so.1.0
<willwh> eni123: what do you mean it doesn't work?
<VCoolio> ahuang: pulse is default on ubuntu
<pvl1> hwere can i find the name of my wireliss nic
<Paddy_NI> RanyAlbeg: try this "sudo apt-get install python-software-properties"
<eni123> willwh: that the program wants libpython2.4.so.1.0, the shared library, not just python2.4
<ahuang> VCoolio: applications will steal the sound away. I can't use flash player along with rhythmbox
<DBeets> Kieren: :( it's working fine for me coming from my htpc and I see the same things
<eni123> willwh: "error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.4.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<seanbrystone> is there a way to suspend a program like vbox into the background, and log out and have it resume when log in?
<willwh> eni123: because that doesn't exist in the repo
<willwh> well, defaults
<willwh> all I see is, 2.6, 3.0 & 3.1
<eni123> willwh: I know, where do I get it for 64bit?
<DBeets> Let me grab a dvd a sec
<eni123> willwh: ah ok, are you on 64 or 32?
<darolu> enil123: are you trying to compile a videogame? I had this problem installing epsxe like a year ago, installing 32-bits libraries worked
<willwh> just 32bit I'm afraid
<kieren> DBeets: doing a vlc /media/cdrom/VIDEO_TS seems to attempt to play the DVD
<willwh> but ye, they should work for you
<Typos_King> Guest51742:       http://imsky.org/t/10560111258.html
<eni123> darolu: yes, galcon, how do I install 32 lib?
<kieren> I get the horrible sound/no picuture but the durations change as if it's playing chapters
<Guest51742> Typos_King, thanks - checking it out now
<dumbass> why wont youtube go fullscreen?
<slyco> hi all
<ahuang> VCoolio: any ideas?
<darolu> eni123: yeah, my program (epsxe) was 32-bit based so I had to install 32-bit libraries, I found them all here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<darolu> you just have to search for them.
<RanyAlbeg>  VCoolio: Thank you very much.
<Paddy_NI> RanyAlbeg: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<VCoolio> ahuang: not really, I use alsa, doesn't have the feature anyway
<eni123> darolu: you downloaded them manually?
<RanyAlbeg> Paddy_NI: thats ok , that was a wrong ppa. thank you.
<DBeets> kieren: huh, it doesn't work locally for me either
<Typos_King> dumbass:    try unchecking the 'Enable Hardware Acceleration' by right-clicking on the flash object
<kieren> Okay
<DBeets> PS. if you can't tell I'm kinda making this up as I go :p
<kieren> That's okay
<kieren> Good to have someone on my team :D
<darolu> eni123: yes, manually and manually installed them too, you need to copy them to the 32-bit folder; I don't remember the step by step procedure but that was the idea; I'll be back home in like 40 minutes, I'll be able to see the computer where I have epsxe installed then; if you want to wait :P
<Paddy_NI> RanyAlbeg: no problem
<Guest51742> Typos_King, thanks - i'm going to reboot to test..be back
<Typos_King> k
<AHelper2> Hello!  How do I remove a package without removing dependencies?
<dumbass> typos_king wheres the flash object? you mean the video itself on youtube?   theres only settings and adobe flash when i right click the youtube video...
<kieren> DBeets:  What did you put in your export file?
<pdg1> does anyone use an FTP server?
<Guest50267> what is a good app to get song in and out of ipod touch 2nd gen, rythmbox can see the ipod and i can access the files on nautilus , but amarok or songbird do not recognized it any suggestions thx
<eni123> darolu: LOL it's 1.15 am here in italy, I don't know where you live :P I don't know if I'll still be here in 40m anyway as you log in check for me :P
<darolu> Guest50267: you'll have to jailbreak it I think
<xangua> Guest50267: have you tried with gtkpod ¿
<willwh> pdg1: yes
<darolu> !jailbreak
<dumbass> typos_king i did that i unchecked it but its still not going on full screen
<Guest50267> it is jalibroken
<darolu> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pdg1> willwh, what are you using?
<Guest50267> thx for that info
<Typos_King> dumbass:    ...   h.... can't say... this is only in youtube?
<grobda24> AHelper2, you could try pinning them.
<darolu> eni123: I'll try, in the mean while buona fortuna! (or how was it? en boca lupu?)
<Guest50267> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<seanbrystone> is there a way to suspend a program like vbox into the background, and log out and have it resume when log in?
<dumbass> well typos_king i only tried it on youtube..i have a x64 ubuntu installation
<eni123> darolu: buona fortuna, and in bocca al lupo, both correct :D your italian seems good ;D from?
<pete__> Typos_King, didn't change a thing....
<denniscollective> !libnotify
<scribawf> upgraded grub to grub2 and lost my windows entry, how do I recover it, please
<darolu> eni123: México, I know a little bit of Italian, Spanish is very similar :P
<eni123> darolu: comprendo ;D
<darolu> !offtopic > self
<unop> seanbrystone, not a graphical application (that depends on X) no -- as X itself is restarted when you log off -- but you can definitely do that for command line applications#
<joeblob> meganerd you still there?
<grobda24> scribawf, you may have a backup list file in /boot/grub if ya lucky
<Typos_King> pete__:   still isn't getting detected?
<seanbrystone> unop ah ,future ability, lets hope :)
<AHelper2> would apt-get --force-yes remove dep.'s or ignore them?
<scribawf> grobda24;  yup I do
<joeblob> strange... /whois meganerd shows he's still here but he's not in /names
<raj> you know what really sucvks besides puleaudio these days... NVIDIA stopped supporting non SSE chipsets so anything older than P4 / AMD semp wont work at all with nvidia drivers.. i have an old amd 1300mhz computer i use as a media server/center connected to my 37 inch tv that only runs good with linux mint 5. because anything newer breaks my graphics. i tried everything with no luck. i guess nvidia really hates old computers. dont get m
<raj> <raj> e wrong i have a good GFX card on it to run nice on the tv. but nothing after ubuntu 8.04 works nicely on that machine. i triedto compile older nvidia with no luck. :S
<DBeets> Kieren: aparently we need to install libdvdcss
<pdg1> willwh, I'm trying to get files from computer A on my network to computer B... setting up vsftpd isn't as easy as i thought.
<pete__> Typos_King, no - would having ndiswrapper or bcmwl-kernel* installed make a difference???
<Typos_King> dumbass... can't say... might be the libflashplayer.so version
<kieren> I have done
<scribawf> grobda24: and then what I do with that list?
<DBeets> poop
<grobda24> scribawf, if you check it's fairly recent & has win entry in there then replace the menu.lst (I think it's called?). Make a backup of that file as well before you replace it.
<Gstar> should you be using anything older than a p4 /sempron other than telling the time
<kieren> Well, libdvdcss2
<scribawf> grobda24:  thank you I suspected that would be the approach, but needed some coaching
<Gstar> yeah use them as servers or to run legacy stuff but dont expect to run the latest
<grobda24> scribawf, np :)
<darolu> raj: ATI cards are worst, they stopped supporting a lot of cards since early 09; I also have an old computer to watch movies/etc, the best option is to stick with 8.04 :(
<pete__> Typos_King, would those files work on all broadcom adapters? i see openwrt has a bunch
<odyi> Anyone notice an update that now make gnome-terminal open at / instead of ~?
<DBeets> I'm reading this: http://wiki.videolan.org/Common_Problems
<Gstar> if you got new hardware why upgrade the os makes now sense
<Typos_King> pete__   makes me wonder...  yes, the files are just firmware, 9.1 already includes drivers for broadcom chipsets, they just don't include the drivers.... I wonder firstly why isn't it showing up in lspci at all, it'd show at worst as Unknown
<Gstar> old hardware*
<Typos_King> pete__ which makes me wonder if you have a broadcomm chipset device at all :{
<pete__> Typos_King, i checked out hp's site - says broadcom..if it was an intel - im sure ubuntu would pick it up..right? any other suggestions?
<Gstar> broadcom works fine in 8.04
<Typos_King> pete__  so, you don't know, all you know is waht 'they' say
<Typos_King> pete__  either way, it'd show in lspci, do a lspci and paste it in a pastebin
<kieren> DBeets: did you say you can play a dvd over nfs?
<pete__> Typos_King, ok one sec
<AHelper2> ...
<DBeets> Kieren: yeah, it's a ripped DVD.
<pete__> Typos_King, http://pastebin.com/R889raX0
<DBeets> are you getting this? ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<raj> <darolu> YEAH i know it really frustrates me.. why do they do that? older drivers shouldnt break with newer kernels some people still use OLDER hardware... linux community should do this.. they are turning like microsoft where older hardware is no longer effecient supported
<Younder> Is there somthing that can thunk onto the X messaging system and recorp/play windows inpu alla what expect does to console based apps?
<kieren> Oh, okay
<Gstar> no raj linux isnt thats the thing if one distro is doing that you can always use another
<kieren> No, not getting that
<Gstar> or stick to LTS
<darolu> raj: Yeah I know, they are interested in selling newer cards only; anyways I use ATI cards and the open source driver is not bad, doesn't beat the propietary one though
<Typos_King> pete__  I don't see it :{
<Typos_King> pete__  how do you know you have one hehe
<pete__> Typos_King, there's a wireless button on the outer casing
<pete__> Typos_King, all of these models come with it
<DBeets> Kieren: well my issue seems to be with my drive. VLC will read the disk title then abandon ship.
<darolu> raj: my card is not even THAT old, is ~4 years old only and I need to use 2.6.24 or previous kernel
<pete__> Typos_King, I was told it worked with Vista
<Gstar> thing is you have the windows mentality upgrade .. upgrade
<raj> Gstar i am stuck on 8.04 on my older machine because nvidia stop suporting non SSE chipsets older than p4/amd semp thast why im mad. i trie dto compile older drivers 96.xx with no luck under the new kernel
<DBeets> Kieren: I gotta go afk for a bit
<kieren> That's okay
<Gstar> and whats wrong with 8.04
<kieren> I think I'm going to just leave it and go to be
<kieren> Thanks for the help
<kieren> I'll pop back tomorrow to share what I find
<Gstar> tbh when 8.04 gets discontiuned Im switching to debian or fedora
<raj> darolu i feel you my card is an nvidia 9500 gt but running on an amd 1300 so i guess im out of luck. im stuck with ubuntu 8.04/linu xmint 5
<pete__> Typos_King, any last suggestions?
<RandomCake> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on a SheevaPlug and the internal storage is only 512MB, and I'd like to be able to have some packages installed to the internal storage, and some be installed onto a USB flash drive, is there any way I can do that?
<Gstar> raj your missing the point of LTS
<raj> Gstar nothing is wrong with 8.04 but i have to manually compile all the new software that no longer have .deb for ubuntu 8.04
<Gstar> ah ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Does there happen to be any backports of cheese, for use in 8.04 LTS so that I can lower my webcam capture resolution lower to get better frame rates?
<Typos_King> pete__     get a live-cd with utilities to probe for a full hardware list.... also.... have you checked in 'dmesg' log yet?   does it show any errors or loads for a Network adapter?
<LinuxGuy2009> The regular repo package doesnt have that feature.
<grobda24> LinuxGuy2009, you could try the package search web page
<Gstar> raj but your going aqgainst the LTS by installing newer versions against the repos
<willwh> pdg1: use scp :)
<pete__> Typos_King, i'll look in the logs now - where on the live cd is the hardware probe?
<raj> Gstar i cant exactly live with firefox 3.0 forever and cheese 0.4 and gimpp 1.xx i believe
<pdg1> willwh, will google :P pretty easy to setup?
<raj> Gstar and oopenoffice 2.4 :S
<slyco> i downloaded and went through the installer for rockbox and it said it doesnt run on 4th generation ipods
<pete__> Typos_King, the only thing in dmesg about wireless -> 13.975613] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers
<Gstar> raj yeah for certain apps its ok as long as its not everything
<willwh> pdg1: cake walk
<slyco> is it possible to make rockbox work with 4th generation ipods?
<Gstar> raj if you need everything up to date choose a diff distro
<pdg1> willwh, sweet deal... I was starting to look at other options. thanks :D
<Tman> I'm installing ubuntu in a chroot (I used debootstrap) and apt-get is encountering an error within the chroot: start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Gstar> raj debian and ubuntu are about stability
<Typos_King> pete__     I don't mean necessarily in your live-cd, any other live cd ap
<pete__> Typos_King, like the ubuntu live cs?
<pete__> cd*
<raj> Gstar i will play with puppy linux this weekend and see if i can get nvidia working under the new release ( older nvidia drivers that support non sse)
<Gstar> raj maybe try centOS
<Typos_King> pete__    assuming it picks it up..yeah.... I mean thus far all you have is a hearsay.... they say it's this or that brand... but it seems that... who knows
<Typos_King> pete__ I have a broadcomm chipset adapter and works fine in 9.1
<Typos_King> but it also shows up in lspci
<Gstar> raj sorry you need support for older hardware
<pete__> Typos_King, ok thanks
<raj> Gstar ill keep centOS in my mind :) thx of rteh suggestions.. i already have Slitaz too and will try it as well .. i got nothing better to do on sundays :)
<Gstar> raj centOs is a good choice if you want to keep up with the latest
<teage> I extracted a virus from virtual box running windows. Im running Ubuntu 9.10 and i want to know if its possible to open a .exe file to view whats inside.
<Gstar> teage with a hex editor yes
<raj> Gstar do you have any idea what kernel they are using?
<x_> lads.. is it normal for mirc to run extremely laggy under wine?
<jpds> teage: Run clamscan against it?
<avi_> this may belong in Ubuntu+1, but has anyone tested Alpha 3 yet, and can confirm if flash works?
<teage> I ran avast jpds
<teage> what would clamscan do that avast couldnt i wonder
<Typos_King> x_:    running mirc in wine? hehe no kvirc or xchat?
<Gstar> raj not off the top of my head no
<teage> i extraxted the exe from the exe with avast
<raj> Gstar okz im on the site will check
<Craig_Dem> No reason to use mIRC.
<Craig_Dem> Unless you use scripts.
<teage> i will check the repos for a hex editor
<x_> xchat ..for some reason wont allow my bnc to connect.. i googled the error but others have had the same problem and it wasnt solved.. and kvirc ..i completely forgot about . ill try that .. im using konversation atm .. its okish
<Gstar> teage you said look inside how do you mean how it works?
<vi390> having problem to get a missing screen resolution added to the resolution dropdown. Have tried adding section in xorg.conf without success. Whatelse can I do (I want it to be available for all users on the box)
<teage> Gstar; exactly.
<alex__> hey
<DebianUT> Anyone tried Lucid alpha3 in vmware?
<alex__> is the kernel located in /boot?
<Gstar> teage then a hex editor is what you need but you need knowledge of assembley language
<Typos_King> x_:   iirc   pidgin also does irc
<x_> lol
<kraetzja> its been a while, are there still 'cutting edge' patchsets for linux-sources or has development kinda slowed?
<x_> pidgi
<x_> n
<Craig_Dem> Xchat?
<Craig_Dem> Chatzilla/Mibbit
<x_> like i said ..; i cant connect to my bnc via xchat
<teage> Gstar: google serves me well and what i cant find or learn, someone from the channel might now. I will find what i need to know.
<teage> Im just curious is all
<Gstar> teage have you ever programmed?
<teage> I was able to view it with winrar but it looked like a bunch of mumbo jumbo
<teage> gstar: no, just scripting
<rww> DebianUT: Lucid support and discussion goes in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Gstar> teaage will be even more so in a hex editor
<teage> Gstar: i have read a bit though about programming
<Gstar> just delete it and be done
<kraetzja> what is linux-next?
<Gstar> Ive programmed in c++ pascal visual baisc c# and hexa is still over my head if it gets complex
<Gstar> Ive done some nood reversing but trust me it will be over your heaf
<Gstar> head
<Typos_King> tails
<teage> Gstar: well thats what i mean, windows uses c++ do they not, specially for exes
<DebianUT> rww: thank you
<AHelper2> What would cause OpenAL to return these values?  http://pastebin.com/6bEj7tMc
<Gstar> teage yeah but you cant reverse it to the language you have to reverse it to machine code
<teage> Gstar:ic
<frankS2> openAI is much more cooler
<frankS2> teage: lol
<teage> Gstar:maybe is a waste of time to dissect it. but maybe i can find the coding on the Internet somewhere.
<teage> I just have too much time on my hands is all. Gotta stay busy ya know.
<Gstar> teage no harm in trying it might be over your head but you get familar with it so if you want to learn its not totally foreign
<shifty> if it was programmed in vb you could use a debugger
<enav_> Visual Basic?
<shifty> ya, that was for teage
<Gstar> teage either way its not going to infect your linux box unless its a root kit which is unlikely
<dsnyders> HI all!   Is there an apt-get/aptitude command to see what I've got installed
<enav_> Virus + Linux  really unlikely
<teage> Gstar:Yeah, Im not worried about my linux. i just extracted it just now.
<boss_mc> !clone | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<teage> there are 6 files
<teage> but i cant view them
<teage> im going to check fot that hex editor
<enav_> i dont know whether wine is ablo to manae reg like MS does
<Gstar> what are the 6 files?
<jrib> dsnyders: aptitude searh '~i'  if you wish
<shifty> what are the extensions
<boss_mc> dsnyders: adapt the first of those commands
<dsnyders> boss_mc, jrib, thanks
<Gstar> linux does not shoe .exe extensions by default
<Spokes> has anyone installed ubuntu in VMWare and was able to get network connectivity to work
<teage> Gstar: .adata .aspack .data .rdata .rsrc .text
<airtonix> !who enav_
<justin22885> does anyone know of any pidgin plugins that would allow me to see, and type in a variety of font? i like to see more than black text in a chatroom
<enav_> hey guys i got a question
<Gstar> open .aspack in a text editor
<enav_> im trying to join to this channel using emphaty
<xangua> justin22885: black text¿
<teage> Gstar:the exe is called conime.exe
<enav_> but don workt at all
<teage> Gstar: I tried. Itried gedit and geany
<enav_> what i need to do
<airtonix> !enter | enav_
<ubottu> enav_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gstar> teage open in gedit
<anarki2004> anybody know how I can get a video to stretch across both monitors in a dual-display setup?
<Typos_King> teage:   gedit or geany don't do hex viewing, just ascii IIRC
<shifty> anarki2004, are you running compiz?
<enav_> knowledge
<anarki2004> shifty: yes, and xinerama
<enav_> what i need to do to log in on this channel using empathy
<shifty> anarki2004, there is a setting in the compiz configuration to make dual act as one
<teage> Gstar: cant. says  could not open the file, select a charater coding from the menu and try again
<xangua> enav_: creat an irc account
<shifty> anarki2004, i don't remember where it is though, hehe
<anarki2004> shifty: well if you know its there, i'll look around
<Gstar> its defo hex then
<airtonix> enav_, 1) create an irc account with emapthy 2) join a channel. 3) ??? 4) profit
<enav_> <xangua> irc account???  how
<Gstar> do a search for hex editor in add/remove
<codexveritas> Linux is for mentally retarded bitches who ate too many lead paint chips as babies
<teage> wow, there are quit a few hex editors in the reps
<xangua> enav_: open the program, search for the account manager, add an irc account
<codexveritas> Black death upon  all Linux users : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wm_eMQxX9E
<Typos_King> heheh
<airtonix> !pm | enav_
<ubottu> enav_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Typos_King> someone forgot his meds refill
<Gstar> codexvertigas no you dont use it
<codexveritas> Gstar you do and that proves it
<Gstar> go point and click little girl
<enav_> ok i did it
<airtonix> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<enav_> network is Ubuntu server
<enav_> password?
<Gstar> you stick with your slow bad memory hqandling os that needs rebooting every other day
<enav_> that guy is trying to hack this place
<Typos_King> you know, hate requires acknowledgement and discomfort, usually from a conservative slumbered mind, in order to hate something, it must be so new and unorthodox that you have to acknowledge it and make you feel threatened
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gstar> he needs to stop using windows then
<anarki2004> i feel as if I would have been banned much more promptly if I did the same thing...
<Spokes> Does anyone have advice in getting network connectivity to work when ubuntu is installed in VMWare
<enav_> so that mean i cant do simple questions here?
<Gstar> vmware should work out of the box be more specific
<Spokes> I install VMWare and then install ubuntu, but I do not have any network connectivity - no errors, it just doesn't work
<Spokes> I'm using NAT
<hansderagon> Greetings.  Stupid question, but in Hardy, is there a gui to create a new gpg key?
<hansderagon> I fail to find an option in the menus to do so.
<Gstar> spokes typr ifconfig from a shell
<teage> I use windows, For experimental purposes, Exploits Remote attacks Etc Etc. Purely Educational purposes of course.
<Gstar> what does it show
<teage> Against my own machine!
<Spokes> It shows eth0 and lo
<Gstar> teage windows has its uses cant beat it for gaming
<airtonix> !ot > teage
<ubottu> teage, please see my private message
<histo> Alright there has to be a volume control for systray that can be installed on openbox. Does anyone know of one?
<Spokes> It provides information about the ethernet card
<teage> Gstar: i do agree with the gaming.
<Spokes> and lo is a loopback
<airtonix> histo, if you use tint2 then the systemtray it provides works with any gnome app
<Tman> my repos are screwed up somehow, and apt-get is saying that it can't find certain packages..
<Gstar> what information though can you put it in pastebin
<meco> I'm having a problem with the Totem video player in that it only plays at super slow speed. Does anyone know what could cause this?
<histo> airtonix: but what is the app for volume control gnome-volume-control is part of gnome
<histo> airtonix: thats what i'm using is tint2 with their systray just can't find a volume control then I need to find a power button
<airtonix> histo, http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/
<alex__> what happens if i try to mount a partition to directory which already has some files in it
<teage> ubottu: Why these are ubuntu support related topics. Im using the OS and queering for knowledge on specific UBUNTU related topics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ricardo> exit
<ricardo> quit
<Typos_King> heeh
 * Typos_King hands ricardo a /
<Gstar> should be quit then exit
<airtonix> teage, your talk of using windows is not on topic.
<meco> Or ig noone has any clue, where should I find someone to ask since there isn't a #totem channel on this network
<Gstar> never type exit when admin man never get out lol
<Typos_King> meco...... a long long while ago.... I used to use totem...Xine-UI works great for me :)  sooo
<teage> airtonix: No you are correct, my talk of how to open exes from Ubuntu is on topic.
<Gstar> man * mysql
<histo> airtonix: looks like that project is dead no downloads no source. and its not on the ubuntu repos either.
<airtonix> teage, not going to argue with your selective memory...
<Spokes> Gstar - I can't copy from the VMWare window into pidgin since IM is running from the host
<meco> Typos_King: Ok. then I'll try and install that!
<teage> airtonix:then hush
<Typos_King> teage:  you decided to probe the .exe... so get the hex editor/viewer and probe it, about the execution, either do it on a virtual box or a win32 session, anything else, I'd not think is channel relevant per se
<Gstar> spokes Im probably to pissed to hel you now anyway but Im just shutting my vbox server down will let you know what I have on that should help
<histo> Anyone else know of a volume control for systray I can use with tint2 and openbox?
<airtonix> histo, which project ?
<histo> airtonix: that gtk-tray thing
<airtonix> histo, gvtray ?
<xangua> histo: with tint2 you can use gnome's
<teage> Im interested in the coding, weather it be windows or not, Im working from an Ubuntu OS so i think its very relevant. C++ python all relevant (hex editor)
<Typos_King> histo:..... can't say....I use kmix, but that's kde, but runs on the tray of my WM just fine
<teage> geeze wiz
<histo> xangua: the gnome one doens't hav ea package. I dont' want ot have to install gnome just to get a volume control.
<Gstar> spokes you got the option for bridged adapter before booting the vm?
<Typos_King> teage:   relevant to #c++ or #python yes
<AndyGraybeal> what is a command to see how much memory usage is happening?
 * AHelper2 hates audio
<shaggy_> top
<AndyGraybeal> thank you shaggy
<Typos_King> Andygraybeal:    free
<airtonix> histo, http://oliwer.net/b/volwheel.html
<shaggy_> or free
<AndyGraybeal> thank you Typos_King  :)
<Gstar> teage the language dont make much difference when reversing its all hex
<Gstar> you need a hex editor to reverse
<Spokes> GStar - when I boot the VM I don't get any option. Should I set it to bridged adapter and then restart the VM?
<Gstar> yeah
<shaggy_> How can i have an LG that has a 1 GB FS and fill it with 2.3 GB of data?
<shaggy_> its /tmp and i used dd ??? Is something wierd here?
<Viking667> I've got a machine that doesn't boot past a certain stage. Problem is, I don't know why.
<xangua> histo: if you use pulse i think is gnome-pulse-applet
<Viking667> Ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.28 from 9.04, normal startup sequence doesn't get any further than the fsck of filesystem completing. Neither does the "rescue" entry
<histo> xangua: package doesn't exist i'm gong to try to get volwheel to work.
<Gstar> problem is viking neither do we when asking questions like that we need more info
<Viking667> If I use a 2.6.31 kernel, it all works wonderfully.
<shaggy_> How can i have an LV on my lvm  that has a 1 GB FS and fill it with 2.3 GB of data? its /tmp and i used dd ??? Is something wierd here?
<Viking667> I wish I knew what else to give you. I honestly do.
<Typos_King> Viking667:   clean installs most often do :|
<Gstar> stick to that kernel then
<Viking667> Can't. It's got a memory allocation bug that tanks most 3D programs I want to run.
<DarkSpirit> I've installed PXE etc and I can boot from the network. Problem is it trys to connect to the web to download the iso. How can I get it to download it from the server/>
<Gstar> what kernel you running?
<Viking667> i.e. Imprudence, SecondLife, CoolPlus, OpenCobalt...
<Typos_King> Viking667    so do a clean install of 9.04 then :|
<Viking667> 2.6.31-19, I think.
<Viking667> uh, I don't have that option.
<Typos_King> ?
<Viking667> ... though I wish I'd been able to.
<jolaren> I believe something is wrong with my cpu fan cause it sounds alot.. Can I check errors of the fan somehow? It's like it's not identified by acpi or something
<Viking667> It's a system that's been going for about ... ooo.... three years being upgraded.
<Viking667> I've cleaned out all the crap in intervening times that i can find.
<Typos_King> jolaren:  sure, get the screwdriver out and start :)
<Gstar> you can download the latest from http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kernel.org%2F&rct=j&q=linux+kernels&ei=viGHS8HpNZ_-0gSR3enJCw&usg=AFQjCNFPaa5XvQVvUcRBRRoUKOTIkQOvdQbut is your own responsability
<Viking667> three years might be a bit of an overstatement, maybe two.
<jolaren> Typos_King, Hehe, it's not connected wrong
<Gstar> http://www.kernel.org/
<Viking667> the 2.6.28 worked fine with 9.04, as you'd expect. But when I'm trying to use it with 9.10, it simply stops dead, and I've no idea why.
<Typos_King> jolaren:   so...you want to check the cpu fan from ... the screen?   .....k
<Gstar> its 9.10 aqnd is not lts
<Viking667> When it DID ever boot up, then none of the normal /dev/input stuff was in /dev/input, it was all in /dev. Ditto /dev/snd, and card0 wasn't in /dev/dri
<jolaren> Typos_King, No, no.. I believe there's somesort of kernel error or something. The errors do not occure while in windows etc
<jolaren> It complains about ACPI in dmesg Typos_King
<pw-toxic> does someone know an easy solution, how to to tell my server, that requests to a certain domain should be handled lokally?
<DarkSpirit> I've installed PXE etc and I can boot from the network. Problem is it trys to connect to the web to download the iso. How can I get it to download it from the server/>
<Gstar> viking a few tips stick with long term supported distos and dont do upgrades only fresh installs
<Typos_King> jolaren..... it might be the acpi module... you can turn it off I gather, if it gives you hassle, not sure how that'd work for the poweroff feature.... but it gave me issues in 9.1 and I booted with acpi=off argument, and with that, it worked fine, just needed to power down using the power button :)
<bjhaid> I am trying to install on my ubuntu9.10 machine and it says termcap no available can anyone help out
<Gstar> wont work typos
<Typos_King> jolaren:    on others,not 9.1 it worked fine btw, it was just in 9.1, just hardware compatibilties issues
<Viking667> install _what_ on your 9.10 machine?
<Gstar> you will have to manually shut off
<jolaren> Typos_King, I see.. will have a look
<Typos_King> right, that's what I did
<mistere357> I have an Ubuntu 6.06 LTS server that I need to upgrade to 8.04 LTS.  It's a colo server so I cannot see a GUI.  The instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades ) say to install "update-manager-core" and then run it from a terminal.  If I do that will it prompt me before actually making the changes?
<jolaren> One more thing.. What is this error? and how do I correct it? [   20.482870] type=1503 audit(1267122496.045:26): operation="open" pid=1476 parent=1475 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<Spokes> Gstar - From what I can tell it does not recognize my wireless USB
<Gstar> lol dont use 8.04 when I can and the only time I have had to use a newer version is on my laptop 9.10 nothing but trouble
<rww> mistere357: yes
<kaji> Hey, how do I add a folder to my executable path?
<[newbie]> anyne have a dump?
<mistere357> rww: thanks - I'll forge ahead!
 * Typos_King has a dump, otherwise known as 'desk'
<Gstar> sorry spokes you have to remind me what the issue was
<dsnyders> [newbie], I've got a garbage can in the corner, if that counts.
<RussellAlan> yeah, wrong channel lol
<Viking667> another thing: a compiled 2.6.30-10 works fine, but with the same issues I mentioned in /dev
<Spokes> trying to get network connectivity with Ubuntu running inside VMWare
<Gstar> use the older kernel then
<Typos_King> bjhaid... termcap..  wha?  how old is the machine?
<Gstar> linux is not windows just because something is upgraded you dont have to use it
<Viking667> I really want to find out (1) why 2.6.28 doesn't boot up past a certain stage, and why I don't get my devices appearing in the correct spot on anything but 2.6.31
<kaji> Hey, how do I add a folder to my executable path?
<Viking667> PATH=$PATH:/path/to/other/folder
<Typos_King> kaji   ^
<Viking667> then export PATH
<kaji> export path?
<Gstar> probably because 2.6.28 is not a valid ip internally or externally
<Typos_King> kaji:   you can add that line in your ~/.bashrc file
<Viking667> Gstar: ....? what?
<Nitsuga> Viking667, kaji, you can export and set a variable at the same time with export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/other/folder
<Viking667> I'm talking about kernel versions, not IP
<Viking667> yes, you can. But I'm used to working with sh as well as bash.
<Gstar> oh kernel version
<Viking667> *sigh*
<Gstar> stick to the one that works
<kaji> so, can I sudo gedit ~/.bashrc ?
<Viking667> but it DOESN'T work! It keeps torpedoing my 3D programs.
<kassykillerface> can someone helpme diagnos my ,icrophone
<kassykillerface> *microphone
<enav> Say hello hello testing
<Typos_King> kaji:   don't need to sudo to your own files, just to the sytem ones
<Gstar> viking usae the older kernel then
<Gstar> simples
<Viking667> Gstar: gah. It doesn't BOOT UP!!!
<Viking667> well, the kernel itself boots, but the Ubuntu system gets pissy with it or something.
<Gstar> I bet it would if someone who knew what they where doing
<Viking667> And I don't know how to get it to cough up what stage it stops at.
<VTSkeptic> Kaji, as long as you havd rights to do soe assigne
<Viking667> Yeah, so do I bet that.
<kaji> So, just add the path=blahblah at the bottom of.bashrc?
<Viking667> I may end up doing breadcrumbing just to get what I want.
<airtonix> kaji, no
<kaji> <- linux noob
<airtonix> kaji, bashrc only loads when you run a terminal after you login
<Typos_King> heehe
<Viking667> there's .bash_profile, .profile and .bashrc
<Lewy> hi, how should I properly fix damaged root lvm ext4 partition? (Ubuntu Server 9.10). I tried recovery mode once and got full lost+found. Is it so badly damaged or caused by running fsck.ext3 on ext4? I may try again as it's EXSi server and I have a snapshot.
<kaji> ack
<Gstar> so vikingnwhat is your boot error
<Viking667> PATH normally goes into .profile or .bash_profile
<airtonix> kaji, you want : ~/.profile
<kassykillerface> i cant get my microphone to work?
<Viking667> Gstar: simple. It stops.
<kassykillerface> can someone help?
<UltimateMacUser1> I'm having a bit of a problem.  I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 PPC on my G4 PowerBook.  When i try to run the "Ubuntu Software Center" and install something, i just sits there with the message "Waiting for other software manager to quit".   Problem is, i haven't got any other package or software manager running.
<Viking667> I can reboot, of course. Three fingered salute works properly.
<kaji> k, well, I need to add a folder to the path so a script contained within runs on boot
<VTSkeptic> Kassykillerface, check your alsamixer
<airtonix> kaji, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<safe> Is it possible to install Bmpanel2?
<Typos_King> .... I added a PATH line at the end of ~/.bashrc   and works not only in the terminal :|
<kassykillerface> where would i find the alsamixer?
<Viking667> it's a program
<Viking667> type it in at a terminal.
<kassykillerface> in  what menu,  its not in my sound menu\
<Gstar> we dont support windows viking 3 finger sulute?
<Viking667> If you don't have it, then you'll need to find out what package it comes in.
<airtonix> kaji, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Viking667> Gstar: linux supports shutting down if you use Ctl-Alt-Delete
<joeblob> hmmm... why do wireless nodes on my WRT54G only transfer at 10mbps?
<VTSkeptic> <kassykillerface> Goto to a terminal and typoe alsamixer
<Viking667> ittakes it as a signal to either reboot or halt, depending on a system setting.
<Gstar> not the same though
<Viking667> Gstar: hm?
<teratorn> anyone have a clue why my netbook's keyboard's CAPS key generates "keycode 66 (keysym 0xff1b, Escape)", while the CAPS key on an external USB keyboard generates "keycode 66 (keysym 0xffe5, Caps_Lock)"... same keycode different keysym WTF?
<Gstar> speak in linux terms
<teratorn> i want both caps keys to generate ESC
<airtonix> Typos_King, because you opened the terminal before you tested that it works elsewhere, therefore var exists now
<Viking667> I've heard plenty of Linuxheads use that term too.
<safe> CMake can't find X11 when trying to install Bmpanel2, how come?
<Viking667> safe: did you install the header files?
<Gstar> well just ghet on with it lol
<Viking667> for Xorg?
<kassykillerface> in alsamixer, there is no volume control for the mic.  the place is marked but there is no vlume leel indicater
<Viking667> kassykillerface: hit tab. Watch what happens to the display
<safe> Viking667: Maybe not. Which are they?
<Viking667> then hit tab aain
<Viking667> safe: hang on a mo. I'll find out.
<safe> Viking667: Greatly apprieciated.
<coolkehon> how do i backup the list of installed programs
<Gstar> linux does not need the 3 fingers the noob versions have it
<Typos_King> coolkehon:   the list as in plain text list? orthe bunch of .deb files you downloaded?
<Gstar> try a crtl alt del in mandrake
<xangua> coolkehon: open synaptic and export the list
<Viking667> Might be xserver-xorg-dev, but I'm confirming that
<Viking667> Gstar: does the same thing.
<kaji> So, I haven't gotten a hard answer. if I add the path=blahblah line to my ~/.profile file, will it enable the script I have in the folder I need to add to path to run on boot?
<Gstar> mandrake not mandriva
<coolkehon> Typos_King: i want to make a script i guess so that i can reinstall everything. i don't think i can remember everything i have installed atm
<Viking667> my apologies, the package is  libx11-dev
<safe> Viking667: Thanks!
<Gstar> and that was the easy disto back in the days
<Viking667> Gstar: For mandrake, I believe the behaviour was the same. I haven't run it since 10.2 thoug, when they changed over to Mandriva
<Typos_King> kaji:    I'd say the answer is, add it to ~/.profile   that gets executed upon loading, as airtonix pointed out, yes I do have a console open hehee, so
<LuisfernandoGnu> HOLA
<Viking667> I am still running 2009.1 now.
<LuisfernandoGnu> HI
<Gstar> its been mandriva sice about 10
<Viking667> (or is that 2010.0)?
<LuisfernandoGnu> HOW CAN I CONNECT TO ANNOTHER CHANNEL
<Viking667> Gstar: yes. Since 10.2
<Typos_King> coolkehon:   http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/    <---  maybe is for you :)
<mistere357> rww: the do-release-upgrade program told me what I needed to know.  Thanks.
<Viking667> LuisfernandoGnu: turn off caps lock. then type  /join #yourotherchannel
<dromar> Hello, I have a question about putty, if I use it to connect on my computer with ssh, will I be able to use auto-completion, coloration syntaxe etc... like a real unix terminal ?
<greezmunkey> AptonCD rocks...
<zagabar> I am getting an annoying error. The error is this: http://pallkars.net/~uploader/uploads/shot.PNG And I get it when adding the table rule "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE". This don't mess up ampache, websites, ftp, ssh nor any other service that I have noticed except squirrelmail and thunderbird. I can still access the mail with mutt via ssh though. Some guy told me that this is probably an IMAP problem and I have dovecot 1.1.11. I am running
<anarki2004> so if I have a guest account set up, and somebody runs a string of malicious code from within a terminal without root access, can they still cause problems for my computer, or only for that user?
<Gstar> dromar as long as its your ssh history
<GeminiDomino> I've got a 5 button ("7 button" according to X. Wheel mouse with 2 side buttons) mouse. It seems to be detected fine, but the default actions for the side button are back and forward. While some people might like that, it's driving me nuts since I keep hitting the side buttons accidentally against the edge of my keyboard. Is there a way to reassign the action of those buttons? Google mostly just tells me how to get it detected (which
<GeminiDomino> it already is).
<Gstar> will depend on your logon to
<greg__> Hey, Im having trouble with my webcam... it does not work. can someone help me?
<Gstar> GeminiDomino stick to windows for games
<bigtom21485> anyone know anything about wine?
<ricemark20> opening home folder opens f-spot ubuntu
<Gstar> ^^
<GeminiDomino> Gstar: I do... why?
<Gstar> because thats the one thing its good at
<bigtom21485> alright i cant get virtuagirl hd to run properly
<GeminiDomino> I mean why tell me that? I'm not talking about gaming
<GeminiDomino> I just want to change what the buttons do.
<anarki2004> bigtom21485: you serious?
<Gstar> your asking about config for a gaming pad no?
<Gstar> probably for a game that uses direct x
<GeminiDomino> No. For a mouse.
<DarkSpirit> How can I install Ubuntu from the network?
<anarki2004> bigtom21485: pretty sure thats a windows app. you might be able to slap something together with wine, but I wouldn't know where to start.
<Gstar> games are programmed for windows
<Viking667> Gstar: hey dude. He's asking how to disable two mouse buttons.
<greg__> Hey, Im having trouble with my webcam... it does not work. can someone help me?
<Viking667> Nothing to do with games, windows or otherwise.
<raj> Gstar what the hell? the guy is asking how to make his mouse's 7th button not do anything.
<Gstar> the thing with wine your gonna need higher spec than to run on windows
<anarki2004> greg__: did ubuntu find any drivers for  your webcam?
<GeminiDomino> I mean, I guess in the worst case I could edit the xorg.conf and disable the two buttons entirely, but if I could remap them instead that would be better
<greg__> nope anarki2004
<Gstar> trust me windows for gaming I hate the os
<anarki2004> greg__: have you looked around for drivers that support your model webcam?
<greg__> ya i cant find
<Gstar> but I keep it for gamng
<Viking667> GeminiDomino: Personally, I'd suggest either switching sides with the mouse, (i.e. mouse on left hand side) or disable in xorg.conf
<raj> GeminiDomino go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<dsnyders> Where does x get its default setup when there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Nitsuga> GeminiDomino, btw, your mouse has 7 buttons. Wheel up and wheel down are count as buttons 4 and 5 :)
<greg__> When I type lsusb i get:
<greg__> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c01d Logitech, Inc. MX510 Optical Mouse
<greg__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<greg__> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<greg__> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<greg__> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b016 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd VGA 30fps UVC Webcam
<greg__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> greg__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greg__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<anarki2004> greg__: i'm not sure what to do if there are no drivers available
<AHelper2> heh...
<anarki2004> oh...pastbin buddy
<GeminiDomino> Nitsuga: I did say that. ;)
<nytek_> how do you find out a flash drives id in terminal?
<Viking667> greg__: so yes, it's installed.
<greg__> yes
<Gstar> ooh your mouse is supported what about the gfx
<Viking667> now, is there a driver for it
<GeminiDomino>  raj: I saw that, but imwheel doesn't work (mid-click and right click both detect as left click) and it has nothing about changing the actions of the buttons
<AHelper2> What package installs alsa/asoundlib.h?
<anarki2004> greg__: it looks like you have a driver. where are you encountering an error?
<greg__> when I go into cheese
<greg__> or try to record on youtube
<greg__> nothing comes up...
<fsync> what's the status of firefox distribution with ubuntu? is fx3.5 part of the standard distro?
<Viking667> greg__: is there a /dev/video0 ?
<greg__> what does that mean :)
<greg__> im new to ubuntu
<Viking667> that's a file
<greg__> not such a techie ;)
<anarki2004> in your filesystem
<Viking667> you check in /dev for that filename
<greg__> how do i get to /dev
<Viking667> dmesg would also give you information, but you need to run "dmesg | less"
<anarki2004> go to "places"
<Gstar> time for bed
<Viking667> Wow, you really are new, aren't you?
<AHelper2> ...
<greg__> haha yea
<greg__> just installed it today
<Viking667> ouch.
<Gstar> anyway service brain restart
<AHelper2> Place, root?
<greg__> soooorry
<greg__> so ya... places...
<Viking667> lol. 's all right.
<GeminiDomino> Hrm... It looks like it's hard coded in firefox, if this guy is right. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318665
<Viking667> kubuntu, you said?
<greg__> what do i click after places?
<anarki2004> scratch that
<AHelper2> root
<Viking667> Hm. I can't help out.
<AHelper2> is it still?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm, anyone know why I would be getting "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  Major opcode of failed request:  73 (X_GetImage)" when trying to run programs in wine? ...
<Viking667> My wife's kubuntu doesn't have "places"
<greg__> no the file isnt there
<anarki2004> trying to htink of the "windows" method for getting to /dev
<Viking667> greg__: instead, look under Applications for a tool called "Terminal"
<Viking667> Run it.
<greg__> yes
<Typos_King> Vikings667    kubuntu doesn't have such, that's ubuntu
<kaji> Sweet! My touchscreen works now!
<AHelper2> "ls /dev/video0"
<Viking667> when you're inside it, type this:     dmesg | less
<airtonix> anarki2004, nautilius /dev
<greg__> ok
<greg__> ok i did it
<Viking667> look for this:  WebCam
<greg__> it isnt there
<Viking667> To search, you use the / key
<greg__> the only thing that is there
 * airtonix can't find webcam
<greg__> is Video
<joeblob> local transfers on my wrt54g are more like 8mbps isntead of 54mbps
<Viking667> like this:  /WebCam
<greg__> Videoo0
 * airtonix can't find /webcam
<joeblob> how do I fix that?
<kaji> HOWEVER, how do I make it work in the loginscreen?
<Viking667> greg__: ah huh? video0  (not Video0)
<Viking667> Linux is case sensitive. Repeat after me. Linux is case sensitive. Repeat after me.
<greg__> video0
<xTheGoat121x> Is it possible to use xmacro/xbindkeys for only ONE program, rather than globally?
<Viking667> so, no /dev/video0
<AHelper2> joeblob, is your network manager telling that the connection speed is less than 54mbps?
 * Typos_King slaps Vikings667 insensitively
<joeblob> no
<Viking667> what about a /dev/v4l
<airtonix> Viking667, you will prefix your messages with your recipients name repeat after me, you will prefix your messages with your recipients name, you will prefix your messages with your recipients name
<joeblob> it's the slow file transfer that is telling me that it's less
<Nitsuga> joeblob, i think you are confusing terms
<joeblob> which terms would those be?
<ki4cgp> joeblob, that is the difference between 54 Mbits/sec and 8Mbytes/sec
<mathesis> how can i add script to init ubuntu ?
<joeblob> I'm getting about 1MB/sec (10mbps)
<Nitsuga> joeblob, the 54 in the wireless g speed is in mega BITS
<kaji> :<
<greg__> viking667 it says by-id  by-path
<joeblob> yes
<joeblob> I realize that
<Viking667> Ah huh.
<Nitsuga> joeblob, and you get 8 mega BYTES
<joeblob> which is why I expected I would be transferring faster than 8mbps
<Viking667> But no /dev/video is there. I'm wondering about drivers.
<joeblob> no...
<joeblob> I get more like 1 mega BYTES
<joeblob> when I should be getting 8
<Nitsuga> ohhhh
<FloodBot1> joeblob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viking667> in that terminal, quit out of the "less": use the q key.
<GeminiDomino> All right, so I'm screwed by FFx. Thanks anyway, guys. :)
<greg__> ok
<AHelper2> wow.. pastebin a conversation?
<Nitsuga> joeblob, are you using scp/sftp/ssh for transfer?
<Viking667> darn. I've just had a goldfish moment.
<joeblob> someone mentioned that since I'm using it as a gateway for WAN that it's limited to the bus speed of 10mbps
<Viking667> ah yes.
<dsnyders> Viking667, a goldfish moment???
<joeblob> do I need to bridge two WRT54Gs together in WDS to get 54mbps on LAN?
<Viking667> Do you know how to start a browser, and to get to http://pastebin.ca/  ?
<joeblob> Nitsuga: yes
<bigtom21485> anybody know why virtualgirl hd wouldnt work with wine on ubuntu 9.10?
<airtonix> Viking667, we dont support goldfish here.
<Viking667> dsnyders: yeah. I thought of something to tell greg. three seconds later, I'd forgotten what it was.
<joeblob> because virtualgirl is naughty
<airtonix> bigtom21485, google : winehq virtualgirl
<Nitsuga> joeblob, that may be the problem. Maybe the source or dest. pc are using too much cpu and tthe scp process can't encrypt and decrypt at an acceptable rate
<greg__> Viking667 - any ideas for me?
<dsnyders> Viking667, Ah!
<Viking667> greg__: type in:   lsmod >> /tmp/lsmodfile
<ki4cgp> joeblob, I'm using my dsl router as a gateway of course, but I get about 10-11MBytes/sec inside my LAN
<VTSkeptic> What the hell is virtual girl?
<joeblob> Nitsuga: it happens with Samba transfers as well... I think it's because I'm using my WRT54g as a WAN gateway
<dsnyders> VTSkeptic, google it.
<greg__> ok Viking667
<anarki2004> VTSkeptic: pr0n for your desktop
<Viking667> greg__: then, go send that file /tmp/lsmodfile to http://pastebin.ca/, following the instructions to upload a file.
<VTSkeptic> Thanks
<Viking667> Give us back the number it gives you.
<airtonix> joeblob, if you are having encrypted wifi then you will not achieve max speed
<Nitsuga> joeblob, I use my Linksys DIR-300 as a wan gateway and i hace a good transfer speed
<joeblob> it is using WEP... but will it really make the difference between 8mbps and 54mbps?
<AHelper2> Anyone know the devel package of alsa is? (alsa/asoundlib.h)
<Viking667> joeblob: my suggestion? Don't use WEP. Use WPA/2 instead (or whatever it's called)
<Nitsuga> joeblob, not if you use AES encryption.
 * AHelper2 uses no encryption because neighbors like it that way XD
<anarki2004> bigtom21485: i don't know any reason why wine couldn't support VirtuaGirlHD, but I don't know how to make it do said action
<Nitsuga> joeblob, use WPA/2 with AEES encryption to get 1) better security (in fact WEP can be cracked in 10 seconds) and better speed
<kaji> How do I make my touchscreen initialize in the loginscreen? I have it working AFTER login just fine, nextstep is to get it working at boot
<joeblob> ok
<ki4cgp> joeblob, my apologies. those are my transfer speeds using cat-5. Over wifi, it does pretty much stink.
<Viking667> libasound2-dev
<Viking667> That's for AHelper2
<kassykillerface> huh?
<kassykillerface> no luck still no input devices
<AHelper2> Thanks, you saved me from compiling alsa in addition to openal!
<Viking667> <grin>
<kassykillerface> alsamixergui still only has  master and capture
<aziz_> !
<Viking667> oooohhh.
<Viking667> It'll be using pulse as a back end. Shyte.
<kassykillerface> ?
<Viking667> I can't help there, sorry.
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. if my xorg.conf file isnt preconfigured how can you change that to make it read your hardware?
<Dracovoltard> ONE MOAR PERSON JOIN
<AHelper2> pavucontrol?
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm out of here.
<Dracovoltard> Yes, there's 1337 number of people :D
<Dracovoltard> http://grab.by/2GIV
<Viking667> kassykillerface: I'm betting your alsamixer gui thinks it's talking to pulse.
<kassykillerface> how do i get it to not?
<Viking667> uhm, that bit I don't know. I rather hate pulseaudio myself, but can't find a way of removing it without wrecking other things too.
<Viking667> yeah. PulseAudio is a sound driver that's supposed to take over from the ALSA project. I don't find it does a stellar job.
<Viking667> I don't frankly know what you can do.
<Kardos> join the pulseaudio dev and fix the problems
<Nitsuga> Viking667, Pulseaudio is great
<Kardos> i always hear people saying how much pulse audio sucks, but nobody ever specific as to what the bug is that needs fixing
<Nitsuga> is great now that it is working :D
<hitek88> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my ftp problem I am having. I installed vsftpd but netstat doesnt show that it is listening at all
<raj> PULSEAUDIO SUCKS nothing BUT a PAIN on HDA laptop CARDS
<Kardos> ^l
<Kardos> like that
<Nitsuga> Viking667, for example you can set different volume to different applications
<hitek88> I am not able to ftp even locally to the server
<Nitsuga> Viking667, Also Pulse solves the remote desktop sound problems
<raj> Kardos, pulseaudio does not allow me to play more than 1 source of sound at a time. i have to restart each application sperately. i use dto use asound on ubuntu 9.04 but now asound is gone with ubuntu 9.10
<kaji> How do I make my touchscreen initialize in the loginscreen? I have it working AFTER login just fine, nextstep is to get it working at boot
<Kardos> this is not the case for me, i just tested it, mplayer and amarok
<Kardos> interesting problem though, bug report??? :)
<raj> Kardos: its a known bug is you serach pulseaudio flash and media player problem not allowing more than 1 source
<Nitsuga> kaji, if you are using a command you can make a script in /etc/init.d/ and use update-rc.d (see the man) to make it start with the system
<Kardos> so its a flash problem?
<Viking667> For me, pulseaudio is still occasionally choppy. And the weird thing is, I don't know what causes the choppiness.
<kassykillerface> does anyone else think they can help me with getting my microphone to work?
<jeremy> Okay.
<AHelper2> I will take a stab at it
<AHelper2> let me find the name of this app...
<kaji> nitsuga: I have a perlscript in ,y /etc/$user/bin file, set to execute on login as a startup program. will that work with what you said (and can you give me a bit more walkthroughness on how to do it?)
<reso> hi
<reso>  Do you know a program who can automatically record an input of soudcard with scheduled auto delete time and with severals options of record?
<Nitsuga> kaji, yes! it will
<kassykillerface> ok  here is a new symptom
<AHelper2> Anyone know what gst-mixer is in ubuntu?
<kaji> nitsuga: so I just move the .pl into /init.d/ and then what?
<johnnyq> i was trying to update ubuntu to the newest version today and my laptop powered off during the install. i've got shell access now, but nothing would really mount. can someone help me out?
<Nitsuga> kaji, the pl file will not work in init.d
<kaji> Nitsuga: Oh :< what do I do then?
<Nitsuga> kaji, make a text file in /etc/init.d with the following line: case $1 in; start) /path/to/pl; done
<AHelper2> gstreamer-tools....
<Nitsuga> kaji, hey! there is a better and easier way
<song_sun> /etc/rc.local
<kaji> Nitsuga: Oh?
<Nitsuga> kaji, just realized: you can just add /path/to/pl in /etc/rc.local and mark that file as executable
<johnnyq> anybody, please?
<brjann> johnnyq, what was it doing when the power failed?
<jolaren> I have a webhotel which I have my mailserver hosted at.. it's my surname.se. Now I have also registrered my surname.nu. My surname.nu domain is pointed to my ubuntu server which I have here at home. I wonder if I can setup some lamp server or something just to make sure all adresses pointed to the .nu adress gets pointed to the .se adress
<Nitsuga> johnnyq, you can try sudo aptitude install
<tliebeck> My hard drive may be dying....I'm thinking about grabbing the cheap Intel X25 SSD (40GB) as a replacement just for the OS and home dir, I take it this will be no problem for Karmic?
<kaji> Nitsuga: How do I go about that?
<bigtom21485> anyone know about running virtuagirl HD on wine?
<bigtom21485> it wont install properly
<Nitsuga> bigtom21485, mmm no idea...
<xangua> !appdb | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bigtom21485> what does it mean when someone goes "!appdb | bigtom21485"?
<Nitsuga> bigtom21485, it is an ordet to de bot to say something to you
<Nitsuga> bigtom21485, it is an ordet to de bot to say something to you
<Nitsuga> ups
<Nitsuga> bigtom21485, it is an ordet to de
<Nitsuga> !appdb | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FloodBot1> Nitsuga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigtom21485> thanks! :-)
<DarkSpirit> How can I install Ubuntu from the network?
<netbook> Can someone tell me what a good /network/interfaces looks like?
<p1ngu> anyone have opinion on what e-mail client is best? (ubuntu 9.10)
<xangua> !best | p1ngu
<ubottu> p1ngu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<anarki2004> Anybody know if there is a kernal better suited for playing video on lower-end systems vs 9.10?
<netbook> Nevermind i got it
<kaji> :<
<anarki2004> did I perhaps word that incorrectly?
<gooooo> hello and hi
<kaji> Nitsuga: No luck :<
<Nitsuga> !hi | gooooo
<ubottu> gooooo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gooooo> does anyone know how to kill a running xorg session
<Nitsuga> gooooo, sudo stop gdm
<Nitsuga> gooooo, or sudo stop kdm if you use kde
<gooooo> thanks
<Serraphyn> Hi, I was wondering if wine the only options for running window games in ubuntu
<Nitsuga> gooooo, it will kill all xorg sessions
<gooooo> kde is junk but the licence got better
<airtonix> Nitsuga, sudo service gdm stop
<gooooo> i tried init 3 but it had no effect on mint
<gooooo> brb
<Nitsuga> airtonix, since Karmic you can use sudo stop gdm
<Serraphyn> gooooo: you could also ps aux | grep xorg
<airtonix> Serraphyn, yes and #winehq is where you ask those questions
<Nitsuga> gooooo, if you don't want xorg add text to the kernel boot line
<Serraphyn> gooooo: then do kill -9 pid
<Serraphyn> airtonix: I don't really think #winehq is the place to ask about software other then wine asI had asked
<kassykillerface> I GOT INPUT!!
<Nitsuga> Serraphyn, gdm would respawn itself
<anarki2004> w00t?!
<Nitsuga> kaji, no?
<Serraphyn> Nitsuga: his question was about killing xorg server not stopping gdm though
<airtonix> Serraphyn, you are asking about running windows software on linux, your options are wine, wine, wine, or install windows...
<kaji> Nitsuga: Nope. I'm wondering if I did something wrong with referencing the .pl
<Nitsuga> Serraphyn, yeah, but in most cases Xorg is running by gdm
<Nitsuga> kaji, does the path contain any spaces?
<kaji> I really should be taking notes cause I can't remember what it was I was editing >.>
<Nitsuga> kaji, /etc/rc.local
<Nitsuga> kaji, if the path has spaces you need to "quote" it
<kraetzja> is there a way to see where grub is getting its menu??
<kaji> Nitsuga: currently it's stpored in my home/kaji/etc/bin folder
<kaji> should probably put it somewhere better
<kraetzja> i dont have a menu.lst that i can find
<airtonix> Serraphyn, you could use a virtual machine, and then the questions about the vm would apply here...
<IdleOne> /boot/grub.cfg
<IdleOne> !grub2 > kraetzja
<ubottu> kraetzja, please see my private message
<Nitsuga> kaji, any folder is fine. Are you missing / before /home in rc.local?
<kraetzja> oo ty
<kaji> dunno, lemme check
<Claptrap> Hello, oh gods of the Linuxverse.
<Mr_Bismark> guys i have a problem with my screen resolution, just is available 800x600 I have desktop effects activated, I think the problem is my monitor
<Serraphyn> airtonix: to bad VMs don't support playing games.  some boast 3d rendering but I've not found one that actually has a 3d video card for dx7/9 games
<Nitsuga> Claptrap, lol
<Mr_Bismark> ubuntu says monitor unknown
<Claptrap> Humbly I kneel before thee and present myself to your... whatever it is you do when you help us lesser idiots. :|
<Claptrap> Ministrations! I was looking for ministrations!
<Mr_Bismark> in display settings
<IdleOne> Mr_Bismark: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution not sure about that monitor unknown part
<Claptrap> So.
<kaji> Nitsuga: it's in there as /home/kaji/bin/tablet6.en.pl
<Claptrap> A quick summary.
<kaji> which is exactly the path to the pl
<Claptrap> IO
<viejotren> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu using an usb flash drive, in fact, i used unetbootin to put correctly the iso file inside my usb, the problem is when i'm in the installation process that is always requesting for a cd drive, so, my question is, how the installation would know that it has to look for the necessary files in my usb instead of a cd drive?
<airtonix> Serraphyn, then your have two options, one of which is best discussed in #winehq
<Claptrap> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 9.10 via Unetbootin on a LiveCD.
<Nitsuga> kaji, mm that sould work
<Claptrap> LiveCD ISO*
<Nitsuga> kaji, you need to run that with sudo?
<airtonix> Serraphyn, the other you can try to compete with the boasting occuring in #windows
<Serraphyn> Anyone ever get sharepoint with d-links working with ubuntu? I have a usb hdd on it that I share with windows machines on network but would like to acess it on linux.
<Claptrap> It seems to be installing correctly, however, I can't access GRUB when I boot from the HDD that contains the Linux partition.
<AHelper2> YAY! I fixed my sound issues in a record 4 hours! That beat my personal best of 4 months!
<kaji> Nitsuga: Not that I know of. It runs at login as a startup program so I don't see anything that should prevent it from running at boot
<Serraphyn> airtonix: boasting about what? I tried it in windows and linux, no VM software I have found mkaes decent 3d rendering yet.
<Claptrap> I -can- see GRUB if I boot from the OTHER HDD in the PC, but then it doesn't present Ubuntu as a boot optioon.
<Claptrap> I am flummoxed, frustrated, and generally pissed off.
<IdleOne> Claptrap: then take a step back, relax and come back to it later :)
<Nitsuga> kaji, mmm maybe it needs to run as you user.
<Claptrap> I have. :p A couple of times, now.
<IdleOne> hehe
<Nitsuga> kaji, can you send me the file? Just to check how it works
<viejotren> claptrap, maybe you installed grub in the mbr of the other hdd
<viejotren> maybe it's missing the right path to ubuntu}
<brjann> Claptrap, by "can't access grub" do you mean the BIOS complains about no operating system being found or the like?
<Claptrap> I've been Googling like a lunatic and trying to figure this out, but to no real avail.
<Claptrap> brjann, no, I just get the normal Windows bootloader.
<kaji> Nitsuga:  http://samengstrom.com/nxl/7977/tablet6.en.pl
<Claptrap> With no Ubuntu option.
<Claptrap> viejotren, how would I fix that?
<Claptrap> Sorry
<Claptrap> Forgot to mention
<Claptrap> Trying to dual boot with 7
<Claptrap> On the same HDD as Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> Claptrap: see !dualboot IIRC there is a section on Vista/Ubuntu
<viejotren> i don't know if win7 is always trying toi be the first os, vista does that
<Claptrap> I've looked at quite a few different dualbooting things, too.
<viejotren> claptrap, do you have 2 hdds?
<brjann> Claptrap, what's on the second HD? that does show grub with no ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Claptrap how about this one?
<ubottu> Claptrap how about this one?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<IdleOne> the first link
<Serraphyn> Whats the apt-get command to remove packages you installed?
<Nitsuga> kaji, this is why i hate perl. It's unreadable! it's everything like \n$o\t";# . Anyway I undestand it and it needs to run as your own user in your own screen. Making it work in gdm will be tricky.
<Claptrap> Yeah, I have two HDDs. The second one is just storage.
<Claptrap> It has some Vista remnants on it.
<viejotren> claptrpa: did you installed ubuntu in the first one?
<brjann> Claptrap, i agree with viejotren, sounds like you installed grub on the wrong drive
<Claptrap> Lemme look on that link
<kaji> Nitsuga: That sounds distressingly like something far out of my expertise
<Claptrap> Yeah, I've looked at that page before.
<vlad003> Serraphyn: sudo apt-get purge or sudo apt-get remove
<IdleOne> Claptrap:  I have to agree with viejotren also
<Claptrap> That sounds... ridiculously simple.
<Claptrap> lol
<Serraphyn> vlad003: thanks
<brjann> Claptrap, try reading through this: the problem is essentially the same. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Claptrap> Read that.
<Claptrap> :p
<Claptrap> That has come up at
<tliebeck> gvfsd is only used for virtual filesystems correct...i.e. killing it should not result in issues with permanently mounted fs'es?
<Claptrap> the top of every Google I've done so far.
<Claptrap> lol
<Nitsuga> kaji, in other words only the current working user can run it. So it won't work if it is run before gdm.
<brjann> Claptrap, and you went through it?
<Claptrap> Yeah.
<tliebeck> I had a situation where my / and /home FSes went read-only.
<Claptrap> Lemme take another look, remember what specifically I tried.
<Nitsuga> kaji, removew it from /etc/rc.local to avoid trouble
<Claptrap> I tried theeeeee
<kaji> Nitsuga:  that's ok, not a huge deal ti twiddle the nipple slightly to select alogin name is gonna be a huge deal. *hates nipplemice*
<viejotren> claptrap, I will tell you what i did when i was in your situation
<Claptrap> sudo grub-install thingy.
<Nitsuga> kaji, I don't know a way to run something as gdm process. Sorry :(
<Nitsuga> kaji, if you don't mind about it you can set an autologin
<Dr_Willis> autologins are handy :)
<tliebeck> oh well, one way to find out...testing bye all.
<viejotren> claptrpa: if you can't  boot inside the installation process again
<Mack> What is the channel for php development?
<Mack> its not #php :/
<Claptrap> Well, I imagine you're right. I've actually been thinking about trying exactly what you're saying, but I gather I have to defrag the second HDD, since it shows that I can't resize the partition.
<kaji> Nitsuga:  it's ok, as I said, won't be a huge imposition to twiddle the nipple a bit at login. thanks though!
<Claptrap> And that's generally a longish process. :<
<Claptrap> ...I read twiddle the nipple.
<brjann> Claptrap, whoa whoa, why resizing partitions?
<viejotren> claptrap: use a live cd based distros
<viejotren> mount your partition
<viejotren> and then do:
<Claptrap> The second HDD is fully partitioned for the entire space
<Mack> join #php5
<viejotren> chroot /media/tourpart
<viejotren> grub-install hd0
<Claptrap> That looks frightening. Wassat do?
<Dr_Willis> frighting? grub installs to hd0
<Dr_Willis> in theory :)
<repo_> hi
<brjann> Claptrap, there's nothing wrong with that. grub lives in the master boot record (MBR) of the drive. it just sounds like you have the windows bootloader in the MBR you want grub in.
<Claptrap> Yea, I've been trying to get around that, to.
<Claptrap> too*
<Claptrap> I tried EasyBCD
<Claptrap> To no real avail.
<viejotren> claptrap, in fact if the installation of grub was succesfully the problem is in the menu.lst file
<Dr_Willis> Claptrap:  if you have 2 seperate hard drives one for each OS . You could put grub on the MBR of the linux drive amd tell the pc/bios to boot that 2nd hd. No touching of the windows drive.
<Claptrap> Menu.lst is for original grub, right?
<viejotren> you only needs to redirect to the right hdd
<Dr_Willis> menu.lst for grub1  - grub2 (grub-pc) uses  a different config setup. it has a grub.cfg  i belive.
<Claptrap> Yeah. My LiveCD has grub2
<viejotren> yes, i think you atre right, i'm still using grub
<Claptrap> So, I guess what I really need to do
<Claptrap> to simplify all this
<Claptrap> Is to get Ubuntu installed on the HDD that DOES see grub, yes?
<kaiser10123> hey can someone help me get my msi wind u120 see my webcam
<brjann> Claptrap, that would be a bit overkill I think. :)
<Claptrap> Well, not really, at this point. I've already deleted and reinstalled it about ten times.
<Claptrap> It is currently not installed. :p
<Claptrap> Hell, I couldn't even manage to get Wubi working.
<kaiser10123> i am using wubi now
<Claptrap> I have no idea what wrong there.
<brjann> Claptrap, if your OS drive is /dev/sda, and your storage drive is /dev/sdb, and your bios is set to boot from the OS drive, all you should have to do is sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Claptrap> See
<Claptrap> I think I tried that
<Claptrap> And it didn't help
<Claptrap> That looks familiar.
<nirel> hi guys.
<viejotren> claptrap, when you boot the pc, and choose ubuntu, what is the message?
<Claptrap> I did this
<Claptrap> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<Claptrap> There's no option for Ubuntu.
<Claptrap> It never shows up.
<viejotren> so, grub never found it
<Claptrap> Either in Windows Boot Manager or GRUB when I booted from the second HDD
<brjann> Claptrap, hm. have you tried holding down shift while it's booting? if grub is installed, that will force the menu to display
<Claptrap> Yeah, I tried that on the main HDD. No go.
<brjann> Claptrap, maybe it's there but it can't see ubuntu, so it just boots windows.
<brjann> Claptrap, wow. :)
<Claptrap> ;D
<Claptrap> The good side of not being an idiot is that I'm not an idiot.
<Claptrap> The bad side is that when I come up with a problem
<brjann> Claptrap, how about sudo update-grub2?
<Claptrap> It's usually REALLY fun.
<brjann> I know how you feel.
<Claptrap> Now that, I never tried. Will that work from a LiveCD?
<Dr_Willis> Claptrap:  is linux on  the 2nd and Just on the 2nd hd? ie: windows soley on the first hd. and linux totally on the 2nd hd?
<bitbaud> hi anyone know how i can make a usb stick windows install drive from within linux?
<brjann> Claptrap, perhaps? You might have to point it at the right drive. let me look
<Claptrap> No, I've not been able to install Linux on the second HDD. Ubuntu never gives me the option, and Windows Partition Manager won't let me shrink the second HDD partition.
<Dr_Willis> bitbaud:  thers guides online bout making a windows install usb stick. Ive no idea what tools they use. Or ask in #windows theymay know.
<brand0n> anyone ever use the ps3 eye webcam in ubuntu?
<brand0n> i can get the video working fine, but the sound seems to be a bit hard
<brand0n> it shows up in the sound preferences as an input
<brand0n> but i cant seem to get it working
<brjann> Claptrap, yes, it should work from inside a livecd.
<Dr_Willis> Claptrap:  I alwyas defrag/scandisk and resize windows partitins from WITHIN windows - vista and higher has that feature.
<Claptrap> Yeah, defrag was what I figured I needed to do, and yes, all my partitioning has been in Windows.
<brjann> Claptrap, aiee, really?
<ipanda> how can i set ctrl+- to make an ― ?
<Claptrap> I was hoping to avoid trying a degrag, since those are never fast.
<brjann> how did you set your linux partitions to be... linux?
<Claptrap> I shrunk the main Windows partition on the primary HDD and Ubuntu took care of that.
<Dr_Willis> Claptrap:  so in windows. i resize and leave a lot of the 2nd hd Unallocated. and tell the installer to use the unallocated space. If i want to be fancy. I infact Unplug the windows HD. so theres Just the 2nd hd. that way Linux and grub both totally go on the 2nd hd.
<Claptrap> Or, I think it did, anyway.
<brjann> Claptrap, oh, okay. Sorry, i thought you meant you'd created your ubuntu partitions from in windows. :)
<Dr_Willis> I find things work out much nicer if i keep linux and wndows totally seperate like that.
<Claptrap> I know that Windows sees ext4 in partition manager afterwards.
<Claptrap> But, since I've not actually seen the inside of my Ubuntu install yet... :p
<brjann> hehe
<ruconse> some guys know how to hace the password of .ods file?
<Claptrap> And yeah, Dr_Willis, that's what I want to do.
<Dr_Willis> Claptrap:  id almost be tempted to tell you to  remove the old install. and try to get windows all on one hd and linux on the 2nd hd..  via whatere means nesscary
<Claptrap> But Partition Manager tells me there's zero space available to srhink by.
<Claptrap> The old install IS gone. :p
<Claptrap> I got frustrated and deleted the whole Linux partition and reattached it to Windows
<Claptrap> 'cause I figured Wubi was a sure thing.
<Claptrap> Turned out not to be.
<Claptrap> :|
<inertial> I'm running 9.04 right now... and I have the option to upgrade to 9.10. I thought you couldn't upgrade between .04 and .10 releases??
<inertial> if I upgrade to 9.10, will I be able to upgrade to 10.04 when it is released?
<kraetzja> vmware seems to have evolved since i used it last. i wanna run windws 7 as a vm in ubuntu, what do i need?
<Dr_Willis> Claptrap:  i hate wubi. SO i never use it. Best bet is play with a live cd/gparted and windows partion tool and some how just dedicate the whole 2nd hd to linux. (set it to unallocated, and unplug the windows hd, and restart the installer)  I think.
<zetheroo> what does adding this option, nomodeset, do when added to the grub boot?
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  common FAQ. and the answer is Yes.
<Claptrap> Yeah, I just need to defrag it, I guess.
<kaiser10123> does ubuntu 9.10 work well with netbook webcams
<inertial> Dr_Willis: thanks
<brjann> Claptrap, sorry I couldn't help out :)
<nullp0inter> ho﻿w can i remove everything up to and including 'impression.php?' in a text file for each line?
<Dr_Willis> Claptrap:  i always resize in windows. So  thats a given to do befor i try it. In fact i think the windows tools will tell you to do that and may in fact auto-do it.
<Claptrap> Well, it didn't auto-do it, that much is sure. :p
<Dr_Willis> good luck. Nioght
<Claptrap> Thanks, you guys
<Claptrap> Given me some thoughts, anyway.
<Claptrap> And confirmed what I was trying to avoid. :E
<brjann> nullp0inter, are you comfortable with the command line?
<Guest36950> update
<Claptrap> Defragging a 500 GB HDD with most of the space already used.
<Claptrap> THIS
<Claptrap> Should be entertaining.
<nullp0inter> brjann: yea, i wasnt sure whther to use awk or sed, and even then i get confused
<brjann> nullp0inter, if it's one line at a time i usually use sed. try
<brjann> sed 's/^.*impression\.php\?//' filename
<kaiser10123> can someone help me get my netbook to see my webcam
<Claptrap> I'm curious, though, since I'ma have nothing else to do for a bit
<Claptrap> Any thoughts on why Wubi would just seemingly not work?
<Claptrap> Like
<Claptrap> I used the same ISO as for the other install
<Claptrap> Wubi installs it
<Claptrap> Reboots
<teage> Ok, I just messed grub up. says i may need to re run my boot loader. Is there a way to correct grub possibly with say "aptitude"?
<Claptrap> And then again, no option in Boot Manager.
<nullp0inter> thanks brjann
<teage> Soon as i reboot i will have problems
<kd5bjo> I'm trying to get a Wacom tablet set up, but I can't get the kernel wacom driver to recognize it.
<brjann> nullp0inter, oops, i don't think you need \? just ? toward the end there
<brjann> nullp0inter, you're welcome :)
<naidu> hi
<kd5bjo> It shows up in lsusb, but there's no /dev/input entry for it.
<teage> and  /usr/sbin/update-grub is not working either. I get errors errors errors
<dsnyders> Hi all! Where does x get its default setup when there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<brjann> dsnyders, xorg autoprobes to try and guess what it should do
<yxmn2> where is button 5?
<flea> yxmn2, zaxis usually (scroll)
<yxmn2> flea, thanks
<D4m0n> having trouble installing a gtk theme.. :(
<dsnyders> brjann, mine is guessing wrong.  It puts out a signal that my monitor cannot process.
<brjann> dsnyders, where did your xorg.conf go? :)
<D4m0n> anyone help me install this>? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Black+plastic+2?content=80092
<dsnyders> brjann, After upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 my X wasn't working properly.  I was advised to delete it, at which point it started working at 800x600.  When I put the previous xorg.conf back in place X stopped working again.
<fukdnscerd1> keep getting these error messages in user.log:   pulseaudio[8620]: lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<fukdnscerd1> pulseaudio[8620]: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock
<fukdnscerd1> pulseaudio[8623]: core-util.c: Failed to stat runtime
<Lachance> D4m0n, Any reason in particular you're having an issue with that?
<D4m0n> well usually I drag file into themes settings.. but it does nothing, doesn't even give me an error
<AHelper2> D4m0n, that looks tight! XD
<brjann> dsnyders, gotcha. you can try regenerating a brand new one with sudo Xorg -configure
<Lachance> D4m0n, when you untar it you'll find an info.txt that asks you to place the files in certain folders. Did you follow the information therein?
<syx> .
<neezer> I'm downloading 10.04 alpha right now, how can I know if I have to have a swap partition or not? I'd rather not have one, and I have 4GB of ram.
<dsnyders> brjann, fatal error.  Server is already active for display 0
<AHelper2> It says to unzip the files into ~/.themes/
<Serraphyn> neezer: why not have a swap file?
<brjann> dsnyders, oh, you're in X now? sorry, thought you were on a different computer or something :)
<rww> neezer: 1) Lucid questions go in #ubuntu+1, 2) I have 4GB and no swap partition, and it works fine (except I don't get hibernation)
<Lachance> neezer, You only need a swap partition if you're going to be hibernating. I'd recommend one, but with 4gb you should be ok.
<Serraphyn> I have a 2GB swap partition, and I have 4GB ram.
<syx> help
<brjann> dsnyders, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neezer> thanks guys.
<dsnyders> brjann, I am chatting on a different computer.  However my problem child is on the same kvm and is only a couple of keystrokes away.
<wifiprob> hello can anyone help me about wireless problem?
<dsnyders> brjann, also, I have a ssh session open to it from here.
<brjann> dsnyders, but X is running on the problem computer?
<Lachance> !ask | wifiprob
<ubottu> wifiprob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neezer> Serraphyn, I'd rather not put another partition on my laptop....I already have a few...I have a / partition for 9.10, and a /home partition. I made a 50GB /backup partition, but I want to load 10.04 on it to check it out...I don't back up my system anyways....
<dsnyders> brjann, I think it is.  I get an Input not supported error on my monitor when I go to CTRL-ALT-F7
<brjann> dsnyders, gotcha. try and shut it down with sudo service gdm stop
<Lachance> neezer, You have 1 root (/) partition, 1 backup (50g) partition, and 1 /home partition?
<Serraphyn> neezer: IF you have a swap part made on the drive you could just use that too...
<neezer> yes..
<neezer> hmmm...I do have a swap already...I think.
<Lachance> neezer, And you can't afford the 2-4 gigs for a swap partition?
<neezer> any way I can check?
<Lachance> neezer, fdisk -l
<dsnyders> brjann, service stopped.  CTRL-ALT-F7 shows a blank "text" screen with a flashing underscore cursor in the top left corner.
<brjann> dsnyders, yay, xorg is off now. try sudo Xorg -configure again
<Lachance> neezer, may need to sudo fdisk -l
<fukdnscerd1> is there a pulseaudio channel??
<neezer> Lachance, I did have to do sudo....and yes I have a swap already.
<Serraphyn> do custom install and specify that swap part then
<Lachance> neezer, Then just leave it. =)
<wifiprob> ok i installed ubuntu a few hours ago. and i dont know anything about it. i'm trying to connect to my wireless network but i cannot connect. i installed ndiswrapper. and it says my hardware is present. then i uninstalled network manager and installed wicd instead. but wicd says there's no wireless networks.
<Serraphyn> problem solved, and you are more efficient looking :P
<dsnyders> brjann, lots of stuff.  List of video drivers, etc.
<neezer> Lachance, will 10.04 recognize that I already have a /swap? or am I going to have to mount it and possibly edit that text file for mounting partitions...I forgot the name, and where it is.
<brjann> dsnyders, ok. does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist now?
<greezmunkey> wifiprob, what type of wireless adapter are you using?
<dsnyders> brjann, there is a line that says: Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
<Lachance> neezer, It'll recognize it.
<brjann> dsnyders, oh, okay. was your old broken xorg.conf still in place?
<wifiprob> it's airties wus-300
<Lachance> wifiprob, run lspci | grep network
<Lachance> wifiprob, Oh, =P good job.
<dsnyders> brjann, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<wifiprob> how do i run that? i really have no idea about linux. i installed it 3 hours ago.
<Serraphyn> dsnyders: buy chance is this an Nvidia setup?
<Lachance> wifiprob, Since you know your network card then don't worry about it.
<brjann> dsnyders, interesting, i thought it would put the new one in place then. no matter. sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsnyders> Serraphyn, yes
<greezmunkey> wifiprob, ok run iwconfig, see what you get...
<Lachance> wifiprob, For future reference, you'd run something like that in a Terminal. (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<Serraphyn> dsnyders: tried running nvidia-xconfig?
<dsnyders> Serraphyn, nVidia GeForce2 MX 400, to be specific
<greezmunkey> lagged
<wifiprob> greezmunkey i did that it says no wireless extensions and there is a wlan7
<bnzelener> Hey guys
<Serraphyn> dsnyders:  to get nvidia working right after updating hardware drives I usualyl have to run nvidia-xconfig it builds a new xorg.conf file for you that nvidia-settings can work with
<dfkjsoadidi> touch screen ubuntu drivers
<greezmunkey> wifiprob, sorry about that, I was lagged bad...
<Serraphyn> dsnyders: course you will need to run it with sudo
<drench> Hi. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ; result (from OS X) seems to be an ISO fs on the stick that won't boot
<joek_> quit
<drench> the hdiutil convert step seems to be a no-op if that helps (md5 of the orig. iso = md5 of the "converted" img file)
<wifiprob> greezmunkey, i did iwconfig. lo no wireless extensions. eth 0 no wireless extensions and wlan7 ieee 802.11g essid:off/any mode: managed....
<dsnyders> Serraphyn, of course.  I issued a sudo -i long ago.
<greezmunkey> wifiprob, good, is the adapter usb, is it removable?
<wifiprob> yes usb
<d4n1> hey guys
<d4n1> i want some advice, what is the best download manager for ubuntu karmic
<d4n1> and can it be integrated into firefox?
<bnzelener> Hmm
<bnzelener> Dunno
<greezmunkey> wifiprob, ok. Try this, open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/syslog - then remove your adapter, wait a sec, then reinsert. See what you get.
<Lachance> d4n1, What do you mean?
<bnzelener> Do you guys know of a good random everything irc channel?
<d4n1> Lachance: a download manager, it manages your downloads, u can pause, and continue later on
<Viking667> bnzelener: hm. #hottub ?
<bnzelener> Hahaha
<bnzelener> Cute.
<bnzelener> Joined.
<Lachance> d4n1, I just use the one included with Firefox - it does all that. =)
<Viking667> no, seriously. We had one over on Undernet, before the lamers joined it.
<RenagadeX> Can someone tell me if it's possible to "throw" a window? Lets say I clicked and dragged a window, then let go whilst dragging. Is there a way to have it continue moving, with a gradual deceleration?
<RenagadeX> or some such :D
<Viking667> RenagadeX: geez. You don't want much, do you?
<bnzelener> I'm looking for a good place to submit our website - like Digg or Reddit, do you guys know of other good places?
<greezmunkey> d4n1, you could try gnutella...
<brjann> dsnyders, computer catch fire?
<d4n1> Lachance: well, i know, but if u have to turn of your computer
<d4n1> ...
<Viking667> bnzelener: submit it to google?
<bnzelener> Done that already.
<d4n1> gnutella, let me look it up
<Lachance> d4n1, You turn off your computer? o.O
<RenagadeX> erm, how do you auto complete names?
<Lachance> RenagadeX, tab
<bnzelener> Trying to find more places where it will get seen around
<brjann> RenagadeX, tab, usually
<dsnyders> Serraphyn, I think I might have corrupted things.  At one point I tried installing the nv driver rather than the nvidia one.
<Guest48460> RenagadeX, i haven't heard of it but i know what you mean
<Viking667> RenagadeX: I hit   Ren<Tab>
<bnzelener> By the right type of people..
<bnzelener> People that want to waste time looking at funny stuff on the internet :D
<l000> good morning.im stock in "sudo apt-get -q update
<d4n1> Lachance: to conserve energy, and i don't have a stable connection
<Viking667> bnzelener: like xkcd.net  ?
<RenagadeX> Viking667,  I just didnt type enough of your name. Lol, just a small order.
<bnzelener> Hah!
<l000> good morning.im stock in "sudo apt-get -q update...it says "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783"
<bnzelener> Yeah, kinda. XKCD is wonderful and original though.
<bnzelener> www.FailAnswers.com is our new site.
<RenagadeX> Guest48468, Aw, thanks though
<bnzelener> Funny Yahoo Answers. (and questions)
<Viking667> 101 uses for a dead cat, by Simon somebody-or-other.
<bnzelener> Let me know what you think of the site design, too. It's pretty minimal, but I'm working on it.
 * Viking667 can't remember the cartoonist's name.
<wifiprob> greezmunkey- i think i'm doing something wrong. it says no such file or directory
<dsnyders> brjann, I've been tempted to set it on fire.  I did an apt-get remove on the nvidia drivers earlier, and now I'm reinstalling.
<Viking667> bnzelener: heh. Is it "accessible" by people with braille readers and screen readers?
<bnzelener> mmm
<bnzelener> Looked it up
<l000> and also im stock in "sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2" ..it says "Err http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/free libdvdcss2 1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1 Could not resolve 'packages.medibuntu.org'
<l000> E: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_i386.deb: Could not resolve 'packages.medibuntu.org'"
<bnzelener> It's by Simon Bond
<brjann> dsnyders, nod, ok
<Viking667> That's the guy.
<Guest48460> bnzelener, apt-get update -q
<l000> im trying to adding mediabuntu
<bnzelener> Why are you telling me that? Guest48460
<craigbass1976> I've an acer aspire 5517 laptop that has a number pad.  Not sure why the two delete keys are right next to each other.. some overpaid engineer.  Anyway, 1 is also End, depending on whether the numlock is on or not.  Shift and End types 1 with numlock off. With it on, shift+end does as it should.  What if I want to just use the end key though...
<greezmunkey> wifiprob, I assume you are running Ubuntu 9.10, am I correct?
<Guest48460> sorry i mean l000
<wifiprob> yes 9.10
<bnzelener> Mmm. Viking667 - it's based on images..
<Guest48460> read the wrong line
<digitalpsyko> hello, im trying to enable coolbits  for each gpu in a quad-sli setup, ive added coolbits "1" in the xorg , but im only able to overclock one gpu not all of them.
<Guest48460> guess i disconnected sometime recently too
<Viking667> l000: hm. Seems to resolve fine here.
<RenagadeX> I think it would be really neat
<Viking667> l000: what's your current DNS server set to? Your ISP?
<l000> Viking667: thanks for the quick response. i followed this howto http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/10/31/install-flash-and-multimedia-support-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Viking667> as in, if you try this:   ping www.google.com   do you get an IP and ping results back?
<l000> Viking667: my dns is opendns
<naidu> www.google.com
<Viking667> Weird. Try this:   dig packages.medibuntu.org
<l000> Viking667: i cannot ping because i close the port for ping
<g00dwill> Having issues booting into single user mode while using vmware. After hitting esc the root promopt comes up, but logging in continues to the login screen no matter what. Any ideas?
<Viking667> then try this:  dig packages.medibuntu.org @2.2.2.2
<naidu> hi
<greezmunkey> wifiprob, "tail -f /var/log/syslog" (no quotes) and hit Enter, should work...
<oldHat> hi
<Viking667> And yes, I believe that IP is correct for Google's cache.
<techqbert> when i go to detect displays on my ubuntu asus eee to my 42 inch both screens go black and everything is unresponsive
<Lachance> !hi | naidu oldHat
<ubottu> naidu oldHat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<craigbass1976> Forget it...  All fixed.
<Viking667> darn. I got the IP wrong.   it's 8.8.4.4
<Nooneshere> Hello can someone help me with this Conky Error? http://pastebin.com/KDhQ6Sf1
<naidu> how to chat in terminal with friends over lan
<RenagadeX> Well then, is there a way to rotate a window by, say, 28 degrees?
<Coded1> i have sshd running on my wireless interface but would like to have it accept connections on my wired as well, how do I add the wired interface?
<dsnyders> brjann, Serraphyn, I just reinstalled nvidia, and ran startx.  I got this: http://pastebin.com/NBCFCtQJ
<Viking667> naidu: there are several ways. One is to set up your own private IRC server. They're sorta easy to set up.
<l000> Viking667 : please have a look. http://pastebin.ca/1811264
<l000> Viking667 : the result of dig
<Viking667> I'll take a look. Thanks.
<Nooneshere> Hello can someone help me with this Conky Error? http://pastebin.com/KDhQ6Sf1
<naidu> thanks u
<Viking667> l000: hm. So it's obviously _finding_ the servername.
<Viking667> And that hostname works fine from here.
<Serraphyn> dsnyders: sudeo nvidia-xconfig now
<Viking667> Serraphyn: that's "sudo"
<Serraphyn> dsnyders: oops I mean sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Viking667> and leave off the "now"
<Viking667> yeah... <grin>
<Out_Cold_> naidu, i just came across a terminal chat for LAN but i cannot think of the name.. it was for 2 way talk though..
<l000> Viking667: thanks. i just followed this link howto http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/10/31/install-flash-and-multimedia-support-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/...im stock in Adding Medibuntu in part of "sudo apt-get -q update" it says W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783" ..so i jump to the next command which is "sudo apt-get -q upd
<mtx_init> can anybody recommend a good web email service, not gmail, bing or yahoo nor my own server
<l000> E: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_i386.deb: Could not resolve 'packages.medibuntu.org'"
<Nooneshere> Hello can someone help me with this Conky Error? http://pastebin.com/KDhQ6Sf1
<zinox> there is any tool to test my dvd drive performance?
<bluedrz> zinox: hdparm?
<zinox> hmmm
<Viking667> ahhh.
<Viking667> THAT bit, I don't know how to deal with.
<l000> Viking667 : ok hehe thanks :) ill google this
<brjann> dsnyders, that was after you'd moved /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<g00dwill> Anyone using vmware and Ubunut 9.1 had success with booting into single user mode?
<Viking667> Wish I knew why your apt-get doesn't know what the hostname is, even though the rest of your system does.
<dsnyders> brjann, no, before
<Viking667> What's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<rynx> ooohhhhmnnnaaaa
<Nooneshere> Does anyone know anything about conky?
<rynx> Is you are any cops?
<dlynes> g00dwill, init 1?
<rww> ubottu: ot | rynx
<ubottu> rynx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rynx> No, but are there any cops here?
<dsnyders> brjann, I just tried again after running Serraphyn's nvidia-xconfig command and I'm getting the following:
<Coded1> yup
<dsnyders> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<dsnyders> (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
<dsnyders> (EE) No devices detected.
<dlynes> rynx, what is the purpose of you asking?
<rynx> huh?
<Coded1> im a cop
<rynx> Haha, nooooooo
<g00dwill> dlynes: I can't seem to boot into single user mode. After hitting esc during boot up the root prompt appears only to quickly disappear again..
<Coded1> what have you done, where should we pick u up?
<l000> Viking667 : pls have a look at my resolv.conf http://pastebin.ca/1811272
<brjann> dsnyders, ok, i half-expected that if your system is in a state of weirdness w.r.t. nvidia drivers :)
<brjann> dsnyders, try the Xorg -configure one?
<l000> Viking667 : in the last part which is sudo aptitude install w32codecs ... works find
<Nooneshere> Does anyone know anything about conky? It won't work, I installed from repos
<l000> find/fine
<dlynes> g00dwill, have you tried running 'sudo /sbin/init 1' from a window?
<g00dwill> dlynes: my user is not in the sudo file. I'm locked out.
<Viking667> l000: may be because the hostname to grab those packages from, isn't packages.medibuntu.org
<g00dwill> dlynes: probably need the install disk I'm thinking.
<dsnyders> brjann, do you want me to erase the xorg.conf first and then do the Xorg -configure?
<Viking667> don't erase, move.
<digitalpsyko> how do i enable coolbits for 2 1768mb 295GTX's in sli?
<digitalpsyko> or 4 gpu's
<brjann> dsnyders, move it to xorg.conf.old or something and then mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf (since we generated it before)
<dlynes> g00dwill, why not boot up with a live cd, and then mount your existing hard drive, and then chroot it?
<bob_> can anyone help me out??? When i log in a warning comes up telling me I am being logged in without admin privalages??
<rynx> umbrellaz
<dlynes> g00dwill, or better yet, if you have to redownload, just download debian netinstall, and mount and chroot
<dlynes> g00dwill, change what you need to change, and then reboot back into the hard drive
<Out_Cold_> naidu, are you still looking for a solution?
<dlynes> g00dwill, debian net install is only about 54MB's, and it gives you almost full console functionality
<Serraphyn> dsnyders: did you do the sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<dsnyders> Serraphyn, Yes and no.  I did a sudo -i long ago since I'd be doing a lot of stuff that needed sudo.
<dlynes> Does ubuntu give you the ability to a fully customized, automated install?
<dlynes> Kickstart doesn't seem to offer me everything i need to do...
<dsnyders> brjann, http://pastebin.com/NCccqhue
<dsnyders> more erros
<littlegirl> dlynes: Yep, check out Uck.
<dsnyders> errors
<bob_> can anyone tell me how I can regain admin priv. upon logging on?
<markd> is there a driver for linksys wmp300n on ubuntu?
<markd> using the latest version
<MilitantPotato> bob_: you want permanent admi?
<brjann> dsnyders, interesting. okay, one more hail-mary
<dsnyders> brjann, replace the computer?
<bob_> yes. for some reason all of a sudden when i log on it tells me i am logging on without admin priv.
<markd> ??
<Out_Cold_> !sudo | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<brjann> dsnyders, haha, not quite there yet :) go ahead and rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf since we can recreate it if we need to and it's broken anyway
<Nooneshere> Does anyone know anything about conky? It won't work, I installed from repos it is giving me errors. http://pastebin.com/jQDE0Lse
<MilitantPotato> bob_: does it say if an application is wanting admin privledgs?
<brjann> dsnyders, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<markd> hello??
<bob_> no just i am logging on without
<MilitantPotato> markd: have you checked google?
<wifiprob> i need help about my wireless adapter. i installed ndiswrapper and installed the driver for windows. ndiswrapper says hardware is present but wicd doesnt show any wireless networks
<markd> yes i found a answer on ubuntu forums but i need to be connected to the internet to install the driver
<markd> which im not
<dsnyders> brjann,  Oooh, a text interface...
<markd> is there a way to install driver without being connected or can idownload on another computer and transfer it to that computer using a usb drive?
<Nooneshere> Does anyone know anything about conky? It won't work, I installed from repos it is giving me errors. http://pastebin.com/jQDE0Lse
<suinswofi> When I attempt to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my server, it fails to install grub. I think this is because my chipset detects as a raid even though I'm not using a raid. I'm supposed to replace grub2 with grub1.x instead? Does anyone have an idea of how I can fix this using the included install disc?
<brjann> dsnyders, do not disparage ncurses! ;)
<MilitantPotato> bob_: it's normal not to have root when you login
<g00dwill> dlynes: I haven't used debian net install; I'll give it try once I'm off verizon wireless ;)
<airtonix> Nooneshere, pastebin your conky rc
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: You have to customize Conky for your computer. It's looking for things on the computer of whoever's Conky file you're using.
<airtonix> Nooneshere, or is it standard ?
<markd> it says ineed something called ndiswrapper how do i install this?
<dsnyders> brjann, That was an Ooo of appreciation.  I've been looking for something like that ever since the initial foulup.
<ki4cgp> markd, yes. you can download the .deb file and move it over with USB stick. Just make sure you grab the right .deb
<Nooneshere> I tried with standerd and with some from UbuntuForums. Here it is. http://pastebin.com/i77taXc5
<airtonix> markd, you could use synaptics delayed install feature
<bob_> yes but when i run sudo & command in term it tells me i cant
<brjann> dsnyders, oh! happy to oblige :) let's hope it works
<markd> ndiswrapper is not listed in synaptic
<markd> where do i download it from?
<bob_> it asks my password & then tells me i dont have privalages
<MilitantPotato> bob_: ah, not good.  Go to user and group management, make sure you're in the sudoers group
<airtonix> markd, 1) open synaptics 2) select packages to install 3) file -> generate download script 4) save to usb drive 5) move drive to internet connected machine 6a) if computer is linux : run script 6b) else copy paste each url you see in the script file (text file) and paste it to your browser 7) copy resulting deb files back to usb drive 8) plug back into your offline machine 9) file -> load files
<brjann> dsnyders, here's a bit of a walkthrough if any of the steps look frightening. http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_fix_your_computers_graphics_with_dpkg-reconfigure
<dlynes> littlebear, uck does the trick?  it seemed like it was only for creating live cd's, not automated installs?
<MilitantPotato> bob_: this is after you've logged in right?   Is it allowing you to even login?
<dlynes> littlebear, basically i was wanting to have an extremely trimmed down ubuntu that's a fully automated install
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: You have to go through the .conkyrc file line by line and make sure all the paths and information in it are valid for your computer.
<dlynes> littlebear, and then there's other certain packages i needed installed as well, including some restricted packages
<Nooneshere> Thank you
<bob_> yes it lets me log in & everything seems fine untill i try running anything that neds priv.
<airtonix> markd, ndiswrapper should be on your install cd... if not : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/
<markd> @airtonix ndiswrapper is not listed in synaptic
<dlynes> littlegirl, uck does the trick?  it seemed like it was only for creating live cd's, not automated installs?
<dlynes> littlegirl, and then there's other certain packages i needed installed as well, including some restricted packages
<markd> should i start from the cd and install it?
<dsnyders> brjann, It asked me a bunch of questions about my keyboard and then finished.  There is a new xorg.conf
<dlynes> littlegirl, and some bash shell scripts i need to run as well
<littlegirl> dlynes: What do you mean by automated installs?
<bob_> & yes it shows me in user & groups
<dlynes> littlegirl, no interaction from the end user
<littlegirl> dlynes: It will accept bash shell scripts. It's fully customizable.
<firemoon> ide for web application
<dlynes> littlegirl, just slap in a boot cd, and walk away
<littlegirl> dlynes: Not sure about that, but you can find out here: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<airtonix> markd, your install cd should already be a listed  source, insert it and reload your repositry listing
<littlegirl> dlynes: Yep, that should be possible.
<dlynes> littlegirl, maybe have about 50mb's worth of files on the cd, and the rest it grabs from the network
<brjann> dsnyders, cross your fingers and sudo service gdm start
<dsnyders> brjann, startx gives me this: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<dsnyders>  
<AHelper2> Good night all! (At least for me, it's 22:16)
<Nooneshere> Conky keeps on wanting localhost. Do i need to set up LAMPP for something?
<dlynes> littlegirl, i've got the entire ubuntu site mirrored locally
<airtonix> markd, info here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263168
<firemoon> hi
<littlegirl> dlynes: You can define which packages it installs automatically, and set up your own additional scripts, customize the colors and design, logo, you name it.
<littlegirl> dlynes: Ah, then you can easily define that mirror as the source for all packages.
<airtonix> Mark22, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434411
<dlynes> littlegirl, ok, cool...it sounded like it was only for live cds when i looked at it
<airtonix> markd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434411
<AHelper2> ide for web app?
<dlynes> littlegirl, thanks very much
<AHelper2> ...
<brjann> dsnyders, booo
<littlegirl> dlynes: It is, but you can design them however you like. (:
<littlegirl> dlynes: Live CDs can run Ubuntu and install it. (:
<Nooneshere> Conky keeps on wanting localhost. Do i need to set up LAMPP for something?
<bob_> well its getting late here 23:15 Guess I'll try  again tomorrow. Thanks for the help
<markd> got it
<markd> installing from the cd
<brjann> dsnyders, and you said you reinstalled the nvidia hardware drivers, right?
<dsnyders> brjann, yes
<markd> now how do i configure it?
<airtonix> markd, you need the windows drivers for your wifi card first
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: You shouldn't have to set up LAMP for Conky.
<brjann> dsnyders, :( i'm about out of ideas
<markd> i think i have the orgininal cd
<markd> from linksys
<Nooneshere> It keeps on wanting to find localhost via port 6600
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: What does your .conkyrc look like?
<markd> ok so i have the cd
<andre_pl> what does it mean for a package to be 'held back' when doing an upgrade?
<airtonix> markd, the file ndiswrapper wants to look at is an *.inf file (but you'll need to have the related dll etc files with that inf file)
<andre_pl> 'kept back' sorry
<demonspork> how do I make my LCD monitor portrait landscape
<Nooneshere> http://pastebin.com/i77taXc5 is my conky file.
<littlegirl> andre: I think it means it won't be upgraded, but I'm not sure.
<airtonix> markd, so this means that if your drivers are contained in an *.exe.... you'll also need to install wine
<markd> @airtonix i haev the install cd
<markd> have*
<andre_pl> littlegirl: i know that it wont be, but I want to know why, and how I can make it. :)
<airtonix> markd, yes ... read up ^^^
<Nooneshere> Sorry wrong one. http://pastebin.com/nRLn0Ktg
<dsnyders> brjann, Hang on...  I did an aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'|grep -i nvidia and only nvidia-glx-180 was displayed.
<markd> so the cd should have all those files no?
<airtonix> markd, one would assume so.
<littlegirl> andre: Got it. I have instructions for that. Hang on.
<markd> so then all i need to do is insert the cd?
<airtonix> markd, its your job to identify the right files required...
<brjann> dsnyders, that's no good. maybe sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-common
<markd> is there a guide somewhere that tells you how to do this?
<ubuntu> by mistake issued the command dd if=diskboot.img of=/dev/sda any possibility to recover
<brjann> dsnyders, see if that pulls in the other dependencies
<g00dwill> dlynes: How can I work with debian net install while using vmware. Do I download from within Ubuntu or my other os running vmware?
<littlegirl> andre_pl: Instructions. (:  http://mostlylinux.wordpress.com/packagemanagement/lockpackages/
<anarki2004> is there a way I can serve files on a home LAN from a ubuntu machine to a windows machine?
<airtonix> markd, have you installed drivers on windows before? i mean do you know how to identify chipsets and retrieve exact drivers required?
<ubuntu> anarki2004: using samba
<dsnyders> brjann, Before, it showed nvidia-glx-96, nvidia-settings, and nvidia-kernel-common
<Lachance> !samba | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<brjann> dsnyders, before what?
<dlynes> g00dwill, from your host os
<ubuntu> by mistake issued the command dd if=diskboot.img of=/dev/sda any possibility to recover....pls help
<markd> @airtonix i have never had to do that before but the cd that came with the adapter should have all of the files
<markd> why would i need to find them?
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Do you have the /opt/seti directory on your computer?
<airtonix> markd, so you've never ever installed "up to date" drivers
<philippe> hi all
<airtonix> markd, (drivers that come with a cd are always at least a year old)
<g00dwill> dlynes: Ok, Thanks.
<markd> ive downloaded drivers from the internet yes
<markd> i don't care if there old as long as they work
<Lachance> !hi | philippe
<ubottu> philippe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dsnyders> brjann, before I removed them.  I thought they got re-installed when I reinstalled the nvidia-glx-180
<airtonix> markd, then you need to apply that process to finding the windows drivers for your wifi card
<markd> i just want to get online then i can update everything
<ubuntu> by mistake issued the command dd if=diskboot.img of=/dev/sda any possibility to recover....pls help
<markd> yes but its a different process for ubuntu
<airtonix> markd, explore your driver cd then...
<Nooneshere> littlegirl No, the repos didn't add that. Should i manually create, or add one from the tar.gz on the conkey site?
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Comment out or delete lines 93 to 187 and add them back in one by one to see which ones work and which ones don't. (:
<researcher1> I cant install  software from Ubuntu Software center
<brjann> dsnyders, did you try sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-common ?
<Lachance> littlegirl, Comment out - don't delete. o.O
<markd> its in a .exe file should i need to install wine and wine should know what to do with it?
<ubuntu> researcher1: whats the problem??
<researcher1> it gives a message as under .....
<brjann> dsnyders, that seems to be the package responsible for pulling in the other nvidia packages on my system
<dsnyders> brjann, processing right now.  Stand by...
<Lachance> markd, For drivers?
 * brjann nods
<airtonix> markd, thats what i needed to do.
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Nope, no need. Just be sure and delete lines 90 and 91 from the .conkyrc file. (:
<g00dwill> dlynes: I"m not sure how this will work while using vmware on osx. Can you explain more?
<researcher1> unauthenticated software will be installed. n then stops
<airtonix> markd, it'll be a compressed file that will only unpack when you run the exe
<markd> @airtonix ok i just wanted to make sure wine would know what to do with them
<littlegirl> Lachance: You're right, sorry. (:
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Comment out those lines rather than deleting them. Sorry!
<airtonix> markd, what wifi card is it ?
<Lachance> littlegirl, No worries - just remember - always comment unless you have a specific need to delete. o.O Saves your hair and sanity...
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Or back up the whole file and delete away. (:
<markd> @airtonix wmp 300n
<littlegirl> Lachance: In my case hair is not a problem (down to my thighs). (:
 * Lachance is bald
<dsnyders> brjann, I got an error, but I also now have a screen.
<littlegirl> Lachance: I know what you mean, though, and you're right. I should never recommend deleting. ):
<dsnyders> brjann, Error is (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Lachance> littlegirl, It's all good. Just stay on topic. >_>
<brjann> dsnyders, but it headed on into X anyway?
<airtonix> markd, thats supposed to be a broadcom card. apparently supported under the b43 linux drivers
<dsnyders> brjann, yes.  It seems to be back to the 800x600 display.
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: How's it going with that .conkyrc file?
<markd> ok how do i get that?
<Nooneshere> littlegirl, i am still getting a "
<Nooneshere> Conky: MPD error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<Nooneshere> "
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: What does your .conkyrc file look like now?
<airtonix> markd, check if b43-fwcutter is on your ubuntu install cd
<brjann> dsnyders, so... we've gone in a circle? :)
<markd> it is
<markd> should i install it?
<dsnyders> brjann, Yeah... But what a ride!
<Nooneshere> littlegirl this is it
<Nooneshere> http://pastebin.com/VtKvKqsv
<brjann> dsnyders, you pays your money, you gets your ticket.
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Comment out lines 115 and 116.
<airtonix> markd, might be a bit difficult, results might not be consistant... but you can read through here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763995
<brjann> dsnyders, what does xvinfo | grep Adaptor tell you?
<markd> i get this error when i try to install b43fwcutter subprocess installed post script returned error exit status 1
<airtonix> markd, (would be nice if the hardware drivers provided a mechanism for offline install like synapctics does)
<markd> yes
<airtonix> markd, i mean as in system > admin > hardware drivers
<demonspork> How do I change my monitor from landscape to portrait
<airtonix> demonspork, video drivers have to support it first.
<Nooneshere> littlegirl Still nada
<dsnyders> brjann, xvinfo: unable to open display
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: What happens when you try to run it?
<kanuha> help, my cd/dvd drive isn't recognized anymore
<markd> so what should i do?
<mgmuscari> is it possible to get the xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra screensavers working with gnome-screensaver?
<brjann> dsnyders, oh, you'll have to do it from inside a terminal on your X screen
<demonspork> airtonix, Nvidia drivers, not sure what version it is, I usually try to keep them up to date. Would that support it?
<mgmuscari> i like them better, but i like the gnome-screensaver lock screen more than the xscreensaver one...
<Nooneshere> I get
<Nooneshere> Conky: MPD error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<PratikAnand> hi...I've a query...like we get open office & fire fox as preinstalled...how do I add any other?
<brjann> dsnyders, or xvinfo -display :0 | grep Adaptor
<airtonix> demonspork, not from my experience.
<mgmuscari> !synaptic | PratikAnand
<ubottu> PratikAnand: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Lachance> PratikAnand, you can also use apt and aptitude if you know how. (Google  it)
<airtonix> demonspork, your nvidia-settings ui will tell you the version
<markd> so what should i do now? i have b43 fwcutter installed
<airtonix> markd, did you read that page ?
<PratikAnand> with synaptic & aptitude, i can install later...i mean customizing so that even say google chrome comes pre-installed...
<dsnyders> brjann, I thought as much.  I had done a CTRL-ALT-F1 to issue the command and when I did CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to the x display, it was back to the blank text screen with the underscore cursor.  I'm restarting x to try again.  Stand by...
<airtonix> markd, (personally i think it would be easier if you installed wine and went down the path of using ndiswrapper)
<Lachance> PratikAnand, well, not preinstalled, but you can install Google Chrome (what I use), Songbird (instead of Rhythmbox), etc.
<markd> wine isn't on the install cd
<Switch10> PratikAnand: you can use remastersys to make your own iso with any packages you want
<markd> so do i need to get it on another computer and put it on a ubs drive?
<airtonix> markd, yes... or you could just unplug the ethernet cable from this computer and plug it into your offline machine
<Nooneshere> Any idea littlegirl?
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: If you didn't comment out the line that says that in the .conkyrc file I think that means it's working and you're seeing the text from the file.
<mgmuscari> PratikAnand: look at the chromium-browser package, along with chromium-codecs-ffmpeg and chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<markd> this computer is wireless
<markd> my modem is in the living room
<mgmuscari> PratikAnand: i think i use a custom ppa for chromium but i forget what it is
<Nooneshere> I commented it out. Its not there anymore.
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Comment out that line and replace it with HELLO WORLD and see if you get HELLO WORLD when you run it. If so, it's working and it just needs to be configured with what you want to see. (:
<markd> most of my computers are wireless except for my mac mini
<airtonix> markd, then yes ... you need to transfer files via usb drive
<markd> ok
<markd> ill do that
<markd> i do have one more question though
<markd> its much shorter
<markd> lol
<mgmuscari> is anyone here using the screensavers from xscreensaver-data-extra or xscreensaver-gl-extra with gnome-screensaver successfully?
<dsnyders> brjann, xvinfo reports Screen #0  No adapters present.
<Nooneshere> What lines? Line 155?
<Nooneshere> I mean 115?
<brjann> dsnyders, but X is running again? o_O
<markd> on this same computer i have windows 7 installed however when i select windows 7 in grub it just reboots the computer it doesn't start windows
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Lines 115 and 166 in the paste you did here: http://pastebin.com/VtKvKqsv
<dsnyders> brjann, yes.  That was from an xterm window
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: The line numbers might not be the same in your editor. You'll want to comment the content that's on those lines in the paste.
<brjann> dsnyders, uh. okay, i did not expect that. :)
<Nooneshere> Its still not working. I think i may just do my biannually computer wipe early, and retry. I think its because of other issues.
<markd> did you see my question?
<theadmin> Hm
<matiz> Hi evryone
<Lachance> !hi | matiz
<ubottu> matiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<theadmin> In Jaunty, if cdrom disk was not present, cdrom did not appear in Places, now i have "cdrom0" there. Can i get it back like before?
<brjann> dsnyders, i'm about out of ideas. the only other thing I can really think of is using the restricted driver manager to disable everything, reboot, and use the restricted driver manager to turn nvidia back on
<Lachance> because i'm too lazy to say hi myself...
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: That's an awfully big .conkyrc. You could try another one before giving up on it.
<Nooneshere> I will. Thank you very much littlegirl
<dsnyders> brjann, hang on... a thought occurs...
<Lachance> theadmin, What's the problem with cdrom0?
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: Sure. I wish I could have helped you. Hopefully somebody else in here can!
<git__> ever since i upgrade to 2.6.32.x kernel on my 9.10, i have no more freeze
<brjann> dsnyders, uh oh
<theadmin> Lachance: Nothing, but i don't want something useless in the menu ;)
<nanotube> markd: try installing the bmcwl-kernel-source package - that should work for your wifi...
<nanotube> markd: and you won't have to deal with ndiswrapper or wine or anything like that.
<Lachance> theadmin, It's a virtual cdrom for specific issues. That's not essentially "useless". ;)
<markd> is that in synaptic?
<Nooneshere> It is most likely because i hacked a different architecture on this system. It was a very hard and bad move.
<nanotube> markd: yes, it's in the official ubuntu repos
<theadmin> Lachance: Hm. Well, it's still there even when i DISCONNECT the cdrom DEVICE, which is freaking me out, it's way too weird
<dsnyders> brjann, I checked the proprietary drivers tool, and it looks like the nvidia driver is not active.  I'm going to activate it.  stand by...
<Nooneshere> No worries. Gday
<nanotube> markd: either in universe or multiverse... one of those.
<markd> hey guess what
<markd> i installed b43 and reboted
<Lachance> Lol - theadmin there's a ton of stuff on your system that is "useless". The best thing to do is simply to ignore it and feel reassured that when you need it - it is there.
<littlegirl> Nooneshere: If you start with a very small .conkyrc file that doesn't require any paths or network connections or anything and make sure you get a display of some sort, then you can build on that bit by bit with what you'd like to see (temperatures, hard drive space, etc.).
<markd> now my adapter is seen
<theadmin> Lachance: Well... okay :D
<markd> magic
<markd> lol
<nanotube> markd: heh nice
<markd> it shows me 2 drivers
<markd> b43 and something called sta
<Lachance> Songbird is like the best media player I've ever used. I think we should boot rhythmbox and have songbird come preinstalled.
<theadmin> ...dunno, i never liked anything except VLC
<markd> hey as long as it works
<theadmin> Let's not start a flamewar, Lachance
<Lachance> theadmin, Lol! I'm just commenting.
<Switch10> Lachance: I never really liked songbird much...
<Lachance> Switch10, Any specific issues? (I've only been using it a week)
<theadmin> That's what Linux is good for, you can remove anything you don't need.
<markd> @nanotube do you know why  when i restart my computer and try to enter windows 7 grub reboots the computer?
<Lachance> theadmin, I'd completely disagree with that.
<theadmin> markd: Missing ntldr most likely. Windows issue
<markd> how do i fix it?
<nanotube> markd: no idea... i don't dual boot. :)
<dsnyders> brjann, rebooting... stand by...
<Lachance> markd, That could be a lot of issues.
<brjann> dsnyders, i'm sitting down out of spite.
<markd> do i need to run a boot fix?
<Switch10> Lachance: I like the plugins etc, but it freezes on me at times. I have a 200 gb library though
<markd> on windows?
<markd> will that remove grub?
<Lachance> markd, Yeah, with windows - not grub.
<theadmin> markd: I dunno, i only have one idea, reinstall windows. I dualboot XP and Ubuntu on dualboot, everything is quite smooth.
<Lachance> Switch10, I only use the Last.fm plugin. I haven't had it freeze yet, but my library isn't near that big. =P
<theadmin> But be prepared to have a Ubuntu livecd at hand to reinstall GRUB, markd
<l000> Viking667 thanks :)
<markd> this is complex
<markd> lol
<theadmin> markd: Lol no, just grub-install /dev/whatever
<Switch10> Lachance: ya it would freeze when loading my library. The lyrics plugin is pretty cool
<markd> not for you but for me
<markd> im a linux noob
<markd> i mean ive played with it
<theadmin> markd: Well, i was one a year ago too... I see.
<Lachance> Switch10, I haven't played with that. =P Tho, to be honest - I know the lyrics to all my music, so I don't have much need for a plugin for that.
<Switch10> Mpg321 is my favorite player :)
<Lachance> Switch10, I'll look into that!
<markd> so if i put in the windows 7 disk do i a boot fix then i have to reinstall grub?
<markd> or will it leave grub alone?
<theadmin> markd: It WON'T leave it. Windows IS stupid, it puts it's bootloader in master boot record even if something is already there
<Switch10> markd: if u reinstall win7 it will mess up grub
<Hellhound666> markd:  are you trying to duel boot or something?
<xangua> markd: the firts you said
<xangua> first*
<gooooo> hey how do i change grub to boot windows ?
<Lachance> markd, When you the grub menu pulls up - what do you do? You select Windows, then what happens? Does windows begin to boot up? Do you see any splash screens? Etc.
<Hellhound666> I installed WUBI
<Hellhound666> inside Windows 7 then modified the loader to go into grub2
<theadmin> gooooo: You'll have to install Windows and then reinstall GRUB
<Lachance> theadmin, lol - totally agreed. Windows OWNS MBR no matter what might be there.
<Hellhound666> try that
<dsnyders> brjann, I got a nice login screen, then I got an arrow cursor, then... the monitor displaying Input not supported
<markd> @llachance no i select windows and the computer reboots
<gooooo> theadmin i see it in the menu
<Lachance> Balmer wants to make sure you understand that you WILL use Windows and you WILL like it.
<markd> if i click ubuntu it boots fine
<gooooo> and it was installed first
<gooooo> i tried adding make active or setdefault to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Cynofield> hey can anyone give me a link on how to install a new kernal?
<gooooo> but i've never had to do it suse has a nice manager for it
<theadmin> gooooo: Oh so it just doesn't boot, weird...
<gooooo> no it boots
<gooooo> but its not default
<Lachance> Cynofield, I can find one. One moment...
<Hellhound666> markd: u can't boot windows but u can Ubuntu u say right?
<Cynofield> ta.
<Lachance> Cynofield, are you compiling your own kernel?
<theadmin> Cynofield: Supported kernels should be installed automatically from upgrade manager, others... well, i'm not sure it's a good idea to install unsupported ones
<brjann> dsnyders, boo.
<markd> yes @hellhound666
<gooooo> is there a grub editor other than notepad ?
<Blue1> mano?
<Switch10> gooooo: nano
<Blue1> nano
<Lachance> Cynofield, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<brjann> dsnyders, however! your system might now be in a state where nvidia-xconfig may actually work.
<theadmin> gooooo: Err, nano, vim, Kate, any text editor
<gooooo> lol
<dsnyders> brjann, service gdm stop followed by startx brought me back to an 800x600 display.
<gooooo> i mean gui specifically for it
<Switch10> gooooo: gedit
<Lachance> Cynofield, please remember that once you install a new kernel we will only be able to provide you very limited support.
<theadmin> gooooo: Hm, i know of one, let me look the name up
<Cynofield> Lachance, ta. and im trying to install i gather : http://kernel.org/ download from there then get it to use the rt2x00 drivers from the latest git
<Blue1> gooooo: you can always gksudo gedit <filename goes here> assuming x is running
<gooooo> what would i have to do to my grub.cfg to make windows the default boot ?
<gooooo> i see it in the list it works but its not the default
<Lachance> Cynofield, it's best to download and compile your own new kernel for such an issue (not difficult, though most documentation makes it sound like it is) then implement the new kernel.
<Hellhound666> markd: u say it just reboots automatically?
<Cynofield> what do u mean  by "your own new kernel" (sorry for dumb questions)
<dsnyders> brjann, did you want me to do the nvidia-xconfig?  If so, should I do it from an xterm window?
<Hellhound666> I think if you have the DVD u can repair it on boot
<markd> yes
<markd> hellhound666
<Lachance> Cynofield, this... is kind of a complex issue if you don't know that much. Are you sure you're up for this? It can completely nuke your system if you mess up...
<Hellhound666> u try that?
<theadmin> gooooo: an editor specific for GRUB is called StartUp Manager, it's available in repositories, look for it in software center, dunno the package name
<brjann> dsnyders, yes, and yes
<gooooo> hey cool thanks
<Hellhound666> Like I said I just installed WUBI inside windows and it worked just the same.
<kanuha> help, fstab says my cdrom is on /dev/scd0 but doesn't exist
<Hellhound666> well little problem with the wbldr
<Blue1> gooooo: iirc the startup manager is called "sum"
<Cynofield> Lachance, yeah i dont mind. im actually using BT4 tbh. and for some reason this IP that im on (open access point) is banned from their irc channel
<Hellhound666> er wubildr
<Lachance> Cynofield, here you go buddy -> http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/the-newbies-guide-to-compiling-your-first-kernel_272.html
<Cynofield> Lachance, so i can here for the next best thing
<gooooo> hmm its not available on mint
<Lachance> It really does not get any more simple than a guide like that...
<Roasted> is there a program in ubuntu that I can run thats like audacity, but for video?
<theadmin> Roasted: Pitivi
<Roasted> theadmin thanks bro
<arakthor> HOw do I list packages by repository. eg I want to see which packages I have installed come from -universe; how do I do that quickly?
<nanotube> Roasted: you mean, you want to edit video?
<Cynofield> thx Lachance
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Roasted> nanotube - just a recorder. like I want to record my dog doing something on my webcam and send it to family.
<ruby_on_tails> how can I remotely control an XP computer from an ubuntu pc ?
<Roasted> nanotube - just think of audacity, except with video too
<Guest97325> Cynofield, you are using the realname of root. it's that name that is banned... change your ident in the client
<Switch10> ruby_on_tails: vlc
<Lachance> Cynofield, the basics are download your kernel, open the kernel's menu, customize your kernel, compile your kernel, name your kernel something sexy, implement your kernel - then rip your skin off with your bare hands when you discover you messed up 8 hours of work or thank God for your genius when it works.
<theadmin> ruby_on_tails: There are many solutions, i recommend VNC
<brjann> arakthor, synaptic has an "origin" filter that will do that
<mjs7231> Hey Guys, I just updated to Aplha3 and now I can't get Ubuntu out of Low Graphics Mode.. :(
<theadmin> Switch10: VNC, not vlc, vlc is a media player
<Switch10> Ya sorry
<Cynofield> Guest97325, oh zzzzzzz fail by me... thx
<theadmin> mjs7231: Lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<Switch10> Vnc
<Roasted> woops closed on accident
<mjs7231> thanks
<arakthor> brjann: I'm looking for a way in CLI
<Roasted> I dont see a way to record in pitivi?
<kanuha> help, fstab says my cdrom is on /dev/scd0 but doesn't exist
<ruby_on_tails> theadmin: I need to install something on my XP machine ?
<arakthor> I should have mentioned that
<Cynofield> Lachance, yeah tell me about it.. hahaah thx bro
<theadmin> Roasted: Oh... Sorry...
<nanotube> Roasted: try 'cheese' to record from webcam
<Lachance> No owrries
<theadmin> ruby_on_tails: Actually on both, a VNC server and client
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<dsnyders> brjann, restarted x.  The System>Preferences>display has brought up the nvidia control window.
<Hellhound666> markd:  just curious did u fix yer problem yet?
<ruby_on_tails> http://www.realvnc.com/ this one theadmin ?
<theadmin> ruby_on_tails: I however stick to jrdesktop, it's kinda simplier
<Hellhound666> well course I wouldn't know yet duh
<theadmin> ruby_on_tails: There are tons of them, any one will do
<brjann> dsnyders, that sounds promising?
<ruby_on_tails> theadmin: any free one ?
<ruby_on_tails> I basically want to use photoshop on the xp machine via VNC, so will it be fast enough ? and its on lan
<Switch10> ruby_on_tails: they r all free try vinagre as well
<Lachance> Who wants to bet that Cynofield comes back in 9 hours and wants to know why his box crashes whenever anyone touches the power button...?
<theadmin> ruby_on_tails: Well, just any :D Any that has a Linux and a Windows version of course. Although you can use different clients too
<gooooo> i did the weirdest thing to get my resolution working.... ctrl + alt + keypad minus  a couple times to change the resolution
<gooooo> xorg is just full of mystery's
<ruby_on_tails> realvnc is paid, I will look for vinarge
<gooooo> anyhow thanks for the help
<gooooo> keep a tight bum
<brjann> arakthor, sorry, not as much of a wizard with the apt cli tools :)
<dsnyders> brjann, it does sound promising.  It's not detecting my monitor, and it is only allowing 800x600 and 640x400.
<Viking667> ruby_on_tails: vinaigre ?
<ruby_on_tails> Viking667: what Switch10 said
<theadmin> Viking667: vinagre most likely %) A GNOME VNC client
<arakthor> brjann, no worries; it's a bit of an odd one to be honest.
<kanuha> help, fstab says my cdrom is on /dev/scd0 but doesn't exist
<Lachance> kanuha, so you popped in a CD and you're trying to access it?
<brjann> dsnyders, but it's actually running the nvidia driver now?
<punkrockguy3> I'm a dev of fceux (nes emulator).  are there any experienced users here that wouldn't mind helping me test netplay?  i'm trying to ready it for the release
<kanuha> Lachance, yes, a window comes up and asks me what I want to do, but when I select open brasero it says there isn't a disk in the drive.
<Lachance> kanuha, Do you see the CD displayed on the desktop?
<kanuha> Lachance, it worked before, but something changed.
<kanuha> Lachance, yes
<Lachance> kanuha, And it is a music CD? o.O
<Lachance> Or blank CD, my bad
<ruby_on_tails> the vinagre install file says I need these  - gtk+ >= 2.12  - glib >= 2.15.3  - libglade-2.0  - gconf-2.0  - gnome-keyring  - gtk-vnc widget >= 0.3.5 (http://gtk-vnc.sf.net)  - avahi-gobject and avahi-ui >= 0.6.22  - libpanelapplet-2.0 >= 2.0.0 where do I get these ?
<kanuha> blank
 * Lachance is really tired
<EntityReborn> ruby_on_tails, apt-get install
<ruby_on_tails> I use synapetic
<ruby_on_tails> is that ok ?
<dsnyders> brjann, It seems to be running the nvidia driver, as far as I can tell.
<EntityReborn> ruby_on_tails, apt-get install is faster/easier, if you already know what you need.
<Lachance> kanuha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/181703
<ruby_on_tails> EntityReborn: so I should typ in sudo apt-get gtk+ >= 2.12 ?
<mylisto2> I've got someone over here that wants to isntall itunes on his iphone...
<brjann> dsnyders, well yay. that's something, at least. but i need to afk for a bit before my eyes fall out :)
<EntityReborn> ruby_on_tails, do sudo apt-get install vinagre, and it will install the dependancies for you
<mylisto2> how can this be done via ubuntu?
<kanuha> Lachance, I checked fstab and it says my cdrom is device /dev/scd0, but that doesn't exist.
<kanuha> Lachance, I installed k3b and same thing
<dsnyders> brjann, you have been a tremendous help.  I thank you.
<Lachance> kanuha, One moment...
<brjann> dsnyders, you're welcome! sorry we haven't made much progress
<theadmin> kanuha: Hm, does "ls -la /dv | grep 'scd'" return anything?
<ruby_on_tails> EntityReborn: I alrerady had it installed :D
<EntityReborn> ruby_on_tails, :P
<ruby_on_tails> but how do I install this on my windows machine ?
<EntityReborn> oh
<theadmin> kanuha: Err, "ls -la /dev | grep 'scd'"
<EntityReborn> erm
<EntityReborn> don't know if vinagre is windows compatible
<ruby_on_tails> oh
<ruby_on_tails> bleh
<dsnyders> brjann, we've made a lot of progress as far as I'm concerned.  I'm going to cut and paste some of the lines from my 8.10 xorg.conf to see if I can get the resolution up to a usable level.
<EntityReborn> use TinyVNC or something
<Switch10> ruby_on_tails: it's fine do a google search for windows vnc
<nanotube> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<EntityReborn> sorry, tightVNC, ruby_on_tails
<nanotube> ruby_on_tails: i bet that wiki article links to some vnc clients
<Switch10> ruby_on_tails: you don't need the same app
<ruby_on_tails> Switch10: yea did that already :P
<ruby_on_tails> oh
<nanotube> EntityReborn: howdy! :)
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<dsnyders> brjann, The important thing is that I have x working again... sort of.
<EntityReborn> nanotube, supsup
<brjann> dsnyders, not a bad idea. some of the settings unhidden by the advanced button in nvidia-settings might be of help too
<kanuha> Lachance, takes me to a blank cli prompt
<brjann> dsnyders, but! before you do anything, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.sortofworking ;)
<Lachance> kanuha, theadmin suggested it. I'm just watching
<dsnyders> brjann, good thought.
<nbros652> hey everyone, I have a script where I start firefox& and then initiate an ssh connection. See pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8G7FFRvE . What I want to do is terminate the ssh connection when firefox closes. Is this possible?
<Lachance> kanuha, you don't see solrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2010-02-25 19:02 scd0 -> sr0mething like this ->
<Lachance> Oops
<Lachance> Something like -> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2010-02-25 19:02 scd0 -> sr0
<kanuha> theadmin, just returns a blcnk cli prompt
<theadmin> kanuha: Hm, it means device indeed does not exist
<kanuha> Lachance, no, just takes me to xxxx@xxxx-xxxx:~$
<kanuha> theadmin, how do I find out what the device is?
<theadmin> Hm. If an app causes a segmentation fault it will be closed or will kernel panic happen?
<theadmin> kanuha: Actually, now i've no idea, it's weirdness of some sort
<ruby_on_tails> vinagre == remote desktop viewer :|
<theadmin> I'm just trying to watch one video... what happens next: A huge memory leak (everything freezes) and Firefox crashes.
<kanuha> theadmin, isn't there a command that shows your hardware devices and addresses
<Switch10> ruby_on_tails: correct that is what u want
<MilitantPotato> kanuha: if it's something you can remove and plugin, dmesg would show it
<nbros652> any ideas anyone?
<theadmin> kanuha: Hm... yeah... uh... sudo fdisk -l
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there such a thing as a diff editor?  Something that shows two files and allows cut/paste either to a third or to one of the two?
<kanuha> MilitantPotato, I'm on a laptop
<ruby_on_tails> ok I installed tightvnc on my xp machine and turned on the vnc server
<ruby_on_tails> omg
<ruby_on_tails> it works
<ruby_on_tails> :D
<Switch10> ruby_on_tails: now access it through vinagre
<ruby_on_tails> :">
<ruby_on_tails> la la la
<Switch10> ruby_on_tails: there ya go :)
<theadmin> Also, any ideas why Ubuntu live CD has GPartED, but it's removed when you install?
<phyburn> hello how could I check what wifi driver I'm using?
<ruby_on_tails> thanks everyone
<MilitantPotato> Most people do all their partitioning during the install, not after I'm guessing
<dsnyders> theadmin, because once you've installed you've already gone past the part where you need to partition things?
<MilitantPotato> I use it frequently for flash drives though, wish they'd leave it installed.
<ruby_on_tails> hmm, why can't I pasre images from ubuntu into xp photoshop ?
<Switch10> theadmin: I imagine because you have to unmount before you do anything with gparted. Unless u have other partitions most people have no need for it
<bwr> Stupid question: I accidently hit control+j and I don't know how to zoom back out. Hard
<ruby_on_tails> paste*
<Losha> theadmin: just do sudo apt-get install gparted
<bwr> to find out with it zoomed in so far :/
<dsnyders> MilitantPotato, well, it's only a sudo apt-get away.
<ruby_on_tails> though, this is pretty slow
<ruby_on_tails> can't work on photoshop :P
<MilitantPotato> dsnyders: yep.
<theadmin> Losha: Yeah i know, i just found that weird
<kanuha> brb
<theadmin> Hm, dunno, but i needed GPartED to partition my external drive
<Switch10> theadmin: ya Install it right away as well
<Losha> theadmin: MilitantPotato had a good explanation. Too many apps that aren't used often just bloat an installation
<Switch10> Losha: ie the gimp
<esicam> I mistakenly made my vista containing folder as swap, now how to remove the swap and make it mountable
<demonspork> how do I change a monitor from Landscape to portrait with Nvidia drivers. Nvidia-settings doesn't seem to have the option in it.
<kenjy> guys If I disable ACPI my graphic interface becomes really slow, how can I debug this issue?
<Losha> esicam: did you actually swap on it?
<esicam> Losha, no i have another swap area which is being used but i marked that also as swap area
<kenjy> and for example apps like google earth say that I don't have 3d render but glxinfo say that I have it
<kenjy> and for example apps like google earth say that I don't have 3d render but glxinfo say that I have it
<Losha> esicam: you said 'folder'. Do you actually mean partition?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there somewhere I can download a package of the 2.6.33 kernel for Ubuntu 8.04.4?
<zetheroo> LinuxGuy2009: I am still using 2.6.31 in Karmic ...
<rww> LinuxGuy2009: The mainline PPA has a copy at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/ . That site is completely unrecommended, unsupported, and if it breaks things you get to keep both pieces. There's no official package of 2.6.33 for Hardy.
<hmw> installed fluxbox, selected Nautlius from the menu and my Gnome desktop appeared. Now I don't know, how to get the fluxbox-menu, since Nautlius is handling the Desktop. Do I have to kill X?
<Losha> LinuxGuy2009: *maybe* http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/. But the whole point of an LTS release is *not* to use the bleeding edge so it stays (relatively) stable....
<zetheroo> rww: whats the latest kernel for Karmic?
<stanman246> hey, how can use the external monitor, connected to my 9.10 laptop to be the primary, where all the toolbars etc are?
<rednose> "Default search engine has been changed to Yahoo! Default Home Page will use either Google or Yahoo! depending on user setting." Ok whose getting a backhander? or is this cos Mozilla is upset with google?
<jc> hello
<rww> zetheroo: Ubuntu doesn't upgrade to new major kernels after release. Karmic released with 2.6.31, and thus still has 2.6.31.
<jc> erm, does anyone know how to install "mumble-server" on Ubuntu
<jc> apparently, the repos only have the old version
<zetheroo> rww: oh i see
<jc> the commands they provide on their website do not work
<rww> zetheroo: 2.6.31-19, to be specific
<avz4> usermode +r
<jc> anyone?
<rww> jc: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Installing_Mumble#Ubuntu
<jc> *sigh*
<Gartral> alright all, i have an issue regarding drives and ubuntu 9.10: i have two hardrives of the same model, and as such they have the same base UUID.. it this going to pose an issue when io go to install?
<jc> hi rww
<jc> well, the instructions provided on that page
<jc> do not work
<jc> there is no command apt-add-repository or whatever it is
<rww> jc: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<theadmin> I know it's kinda offtopic, but does anyone know what is this subtitle format called? : http://pastebin.com/AYZnqX1H
<jc> I'm running 8.04 LTS rww
<Losha> Gartral: shouldn't be a problem. As soon as you create partitions, they will be given unique UUIDs
<rww> jc: ah, that would be why. add-apt-repository is new in Karmic.
<rww> jc: In fact, that PPA doesn't appear to support Hardy at all :\
<rednose> rww: you need to use a older way.
<jc> rww: :( thanks nevertheless. What do you suggest I do?
<Serraphyn> Anyone suggest a good RAD tool for developing in ubuntu?(RAD as in Rapid Application Development)
<blakkheim> Serraphyn: vi + gcc
<Gartral> Losha well thats the problem.. wont ubuntu not see two seperate drives?
<Serraphyn> blakkheim: Humorous
<stevebuntu> whenever i reboot a dialog box always comes up and requests access to a key that is locked at /etc/python2.6
<Flannel> !prevu | jc, rww:
<ubottu> jc, rww:: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Flannel> Try that, depending on what mumble requires, it may work
<jc> thank you
<Hellhound666> stevebuntu: do you have something starting on boot?
<stevebuntu> well i was wondering the same
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there such a thing as a diff editor?  Something that shows two files and allows cut/paste either to a third or to one of the two?
<Hellhound666> yup happen to me when starting a network applet
<jc> oh no! When trying to initialize prevu
<jc> I: Building against currently running distro:sh: lsb_release: not found
<Hellhound666> I'm new but check wherever linux places files on boot
<stevebuntu> hellhound666: how can i see what is set to autostart ?
<Losha> Gartral: ubuntu will see 2 separate drives, unless you're using LVMs or raid or something clever like that. UUIDs are assigned at partition creating time I think
<Hellhound666> boot ?
<Hellhound666> ./boot or something?
<rednose> rww: Click on the "Not using Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)?" link in the PPA  then click " (What is this?) "
<rww> rednose: I know how to use PPAs in pre-Karmic. The particular PPA we were talking about doesn't have Hardy packages.
<Hellhound666> check python
<rednose> rww: Ok. I did not read all of what you said. build it from source then.
<rww> jc: Do you have the lsb-release package installed?
<Hellhound666> stevenbuntu ps -A look for something about python running
<malsyned_> Anybody know of a good command line utility to print the resolution and duration of a video file?
<Gartral> the ubuntu 9.10 64 bit disk is too large for a cd
<Losha> rww: and be prepared for problems. There's usually a reason the hardy build is missing....
<phyburn> Hello, I keep getting kicked off my wifi. And syslog has stuff like "(wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake" any ideas on what might cause this?
<Gartral> rww: you should seriously concider udgrading
<phyburn> I'm using athk5 I think
<zetheroo> Gartral
<zetheroo> you mean the ISO?
<Gartral> zetheroo: yea
<rww> Losha, Gartral: I'm not the one asking the question, despite what rednose seems to think :)
<Losha> rww: oops, beg pardon
<Gartral> !hardy|all
<ubottu> all: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<zetheroo> rww: haha ... how can I help?
<rww> Gartral: no it isn't, it's 690MB.
<Gartral> zetheroo: ohh nvm.. i had the wrong iso, lol
<hmw> how can I purge fluxbox and xfce? (I installed them with "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop fluxbox")
<Hellhound666> stevenbuntu:  try this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246791
<stevebuntu> helhound666, there is a process called python
<Gartral> rww: i had rolled a package into another iso.. i forgot to rename it, lol
<Losha> malsyned_: the best is idvid which comes with the 'tovid' package, but it's slow. There are also midentify (comes with mencoder) and tcprobe (comes with transcode). I'm sure there are others
<theadmin> hmw: Purge? Uhm... sudo apt-get purge packagename1 packagename2 etc
<zetheroo> Gartral: oh ok ... I had found that with one distro ... don't recall which one ... but it was due to me using 700MB CD's and the ISO was over 700MB
<hmw> theadmin: i meant to remove it basically...
<Hellhound666> stevenbuntu:  sudo apt-get chkconfig
<malsyned_> Losha: thanks
<hmw> theadmin: with apt-get remove only one package is removed
<Hellhound666> stevenbuntu:  sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<theadmin> hmw: Yeah, try sudo apt-get purge
<phaidonx1> Hi. I am trying to set an environment variable. it works if I use export , but I want to put this in a script to set a couple of them. I don't want it to be in .bashrc since I only want to set the variables in some cases (basically they are already set in .bashrc  but I want to change their default value occasionally). I tried putting this in a script, but after the script finishes the environment variables seem not to stick....
<Hellhound666> that should work perfectly
<Gartral> zetheroo: i have some 900s.. but did you try burning the disk in mode 2 type 1?
<zetheroo> Gartral: no ... have never even heard of that :P
<hmw> theadmin: i think that doesnt do. it says "1 package to remove"... it installed a lot more
<zetheroo> Gartral: I used an 800MB CD and that worked
<Hellhound666> isn't mode 2 type one for audio/video and data?
<Gartral> zetheroo: google "mode 2 cd burner"
<theadmin> hmw: damn. It's usually a lot of trouble to remove desktop environments
<hmw> great. well.. thanks for your helü
<hmw> p
<theadmin> Gotta go... sorry.
<Gartral> Hellhound666: normally yes, but it's the data portion that lets it be used for oversized OS isos
<Losha> phaidonx1: you cant set an environment variable the way you think. See 'man env' for a way to set an environment variable just for the duration of a command...
<Hellhound666> yeah I used a lot of that for dreamcast games
<Hellhound666> linux on dreamcast!  I think I'll pop netbsd in my dreamcast!
<Gartral> netbsd works well on netbooks lol
<phaidonx1> Losha: I don't want to set the variable for just the duration of the command, but rather for the entire shell session
<Myrtti> rww: my typo from last night
<Myrtti> rww: sorry about that
<rww> Myrtti: no problem, thanks :)
<Hellhound666> linux works on just about everything.  not the new ps3 I hear but I'm sure some hackers out there will make it happen.
<Hellhound666> alright I really gotta go read now.  learnin' tahm.
<Hellhound666> see ya's later
<Losha> phaidonx1: you have to put the export command in a file and 'source' it (see man bash) to affect the current shell
<Serraphyn> Anyone here know another RAD tool like Glade GUI? Glade GUI is given me issues when I try to do stuff
<bullgard> '~$ file /usr/lib/gdm//gdm-simple-slave; /usr/lib/gdm//gdm-simple-slave: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped'. '~$ man gdm-simple-slave; No manual entry for gdm-simple-slave.' What is the function of the process /usr/lib/gdm-simple-slave?
<theadmin> Dammit!
<theadmin> How do i stop screen fading out when i'm idle?
<Losha> Serraphyn: forget the RAD stuff, it's a complete distraction. If it's real code, you're going to be spending most of your time thinking/debugging anyway...\
<hiren> hi
<theadmin> Hi, hiren
<ubuntu_> what irc client works best in ubuntu. Xchat keeps on crashing on me.
<hiren> how to install rpm packages from desktop
<hiren> ?
<Serraphyn> Losha: I understand that but if there are tools to make the GUI why waste time on that when I can focus on the parts that I need to work?
<theadmin> hiren: Ubuntu does not use RPM, it uses DEB.
<Serraphyn> quickard: I like Quassel IRC
<hiren> ya
<blakkheim> quickard: irssi
<hiren> i am new to ubuntu
<theadmin> I dunno, i'm fine with Pidgin
<Losha> Serraphyn: as far as I can tell, you're burning up valuable programming time trying to get your RAD working....
<theadmin> hiren: Using RPM format is possible, but is risky, don't try that if you're new
<roccity_> hiren: what software are you trying to install
<hiren> web cam
<roccity_> hiren: if you click on applications then ubuntu software center it may have it there
<roccity_> hiren: so are you looking for a driver or software?
<hiren> i have compaq 610 laptop
<hiren> driver
<hiren> <roccity_> i am looking for driver
<phuzz> im having issues with permissions...anyone have a moment to help?
<theadmin> phuzz: Yeah, ask away, i'm quite good with chmod and chown already :D
<alexis> eny1 know how to fix wow movement shutter?
<roccity_> hiren: what is the webcam
<elite_> can someone help please http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fn6wwyx0
<elite_> can someone help please http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fn6wwyx0
<Quickard_> nice
<arand> elite_: Don't repeat, you're in the wrong directory..
<ploom> how to disable joystick or mouse waiking up from stand-by?
<Quickard_> quassel is nice, thanks guys
<ploom> I mean besides removing them
<elite_> sorry my bad
<bullgard> elite_: Check your repository.
<elite_> what dir do i need to be in ?
<theadmin> What variable holds the current user's group?
<bullgard> elite_: You cannot access your repository. Or the repository is not ready. Check that.
<elite_> cause i see all the .debs on my Desktop
<elite_> and this is a brand new driver from ati website
<arand> elite_: and in the terminal you just moved away from the Desktop folder..
<Losha> theadmin: a user can be in many groups simultaneously. Try the 'groups' command.
<hmw> can I prevent the login screen to be set to the highest possible resolution while installing? it is hard to make it "perfect", once it has set itself to 1600x1200.
<theadmin> Losha: o_O
<zetheroo> with Pidgin is there a way to have it load my IRC account on login WITHOUT that Nickserv message popping up?
<theadmin> Losha: "r00t adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare", what on earth is "lpadmin", "cdrom" and "adm"?
<bullgard> '~$ file /usr/lib/gdm//gdm-simple-slave; /usr/lib/gdm//gdm-simple-slave: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped'. '~$ man gdm-simple-slave; No manual entry for gdm-simple-slave.' What is the function of the process /usr/lib/gdm-simple-slave?
<elite_> sorry i did not see that thank you its working now
<Losha> theadmin: lpadmin is a group with permissions to change printer settings, cdrom group has permission to access (mount?) the cdrom, adm is some other admin group, I forget what. All quite normal....
<duckwars> where is the configuration file for how the shell does things, like autocomplete and getting delete to work
<ploom> zetheroo, maybe http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/irchelper
<zetheroo> ploom: looking .. thanks
<dude> hello everybody... is anybody having issues with flash player navigation in karmic koala x64?
<duckwars> =(
<dude> such as pausing, fast forwarding?
<Ch0ps> yes
<Ch0ps> and I also find that sometimes it just won't play the video
<anto9us> duckwars: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash#Startup_scripts
<ectropy> Hi, all. I just installed a 3rd-party bootloader which was supposed to detect my other OS's. It did detect my other kernels, mainly Hardy Heron's. However, the path to the kernels is wrong. I need to correct the paths, but furst I need to know what they should be. Thanks in advance for your help.
<duckwars> anto9us: thank you
<Losha> bullgard: sorry, dunno. gdm was rewritten for 9.10 and is even less well documented (and functional) than the previous version.
<dude> ch0ps, I've actually configured youtube to display the vids in html5 but I still get the same issue... maybe it's a codec issue?
<Ch0ps> it may very well be. It doesn't happen to me with all of the videos I watch
<Ch0ps> just a few.. kind of weird actually
<bullgard> Losha: I see. --  Thank you very much for commenting.
<ectropy> tldr: how can I find the paths to the kernels I need to reference?
<ploom> duckwars, maybe, when using bash, this would help too: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-setup-filename-tab-completion-case-insensitive/
<dude> ch0ps, exactly. It's almost as if ubuntu is having trouble with layered flash videos, the ones that got junk layered all over them like comments or ads...
<MossiMO_boi> hello?
<MossiMO_boi> anyone here use backtrack?
<airtonix> !anyone > MossiMO_boi
<ubottu> MossiMO_boi, please see my private message
<MossiMO_boi> thanks ubottu
<duckwars> more directly, why in pico does my delete button not work?
<jure> hello, anyone have any idea how to convert a wma file to mp3 in ubuntu 9.10 x86_64 ??
<dude> anybody else had issues with flash lately besides Ch0ps and I?  Please comment if you have ideas on how to fix it...
<Ch0ps> Yeah dude, that's exactly the problem. Although Youtube doesn't give me any issues
<Ch0ps> I haven't actually put any time into fixing it
<theadmin> jure: Many converters out there... Try some online one such as youconvertit, they usually are simplier
<ploom> duckwars, isn't pico actually a symlink to nano? Otherwise, would also need if it is through SSL or at gnome-terminal or directly behind console
<dude> jure, have you checked the ubuntu software center?  I know they got some rad sound editors that can probably handle conversions for you too.
<duckwars> ploom: I didn't not know it was a link to nano.  I'm ssh'ing into this ubuntu machine through os x
<duckwars> ploom: using whatever the standard terminal is
<jure> audacity can't import the file
<jure> mplayer says it has no support for wma9dmo or wmadmo
<M1TE5H> jure: check this its worked in my ubuntu 9.10 http://xtremediary.blogspot.com/2009/08/convert-multimedia-files-using-ffmpeg.html
<jure> ffmpeg doesn't recognize the format
<theadmin> jure: Just install VLC, it plays EVERYTHING :D
<jure> i want to *convert* it!
<theadmin> jure: I stated one way above
<jure> will check M1TE5H's link...
<BigJim> well, looks like i am out 2k
<BigJim> 2000 bucks down the drain
<duckwars> will there ever be va api graphic acceleration for vlc?
<M1TE5H> jure: i think its working
<blakkheim> duckwars: mplayer can use nvidia cards for decoding :)
<xinshun> What's wrong with this line?  configure: error: Python 2.5+: inbuilt sqlite is required to build hamster
<BigJim> kids just threw a macbook pro in my store across the room and it looks like its done for
<BigJim> couldn't see who did it
<duckwars> blakkheim: but there is a very good vlc remote for iphone =/
<theadmin> o_O hamster? Who's hamster?... I have a living one over here, but never heard of such software
<ploom> duckwars, I do not have an apple to try to ssh, but since year 2004 there is following mailing list entry: http://lists.apple.com/archives/x11-users/2004/Feb/msg00110.html
<Mike1> hey! I’m using UNR which displays some kind of splash-screen for every app you start with the netbook-launcher … this splash-screen is annoyingly long … is there some way to set a custom delay?
<markd> i have to reinstall grub how do i know what location on the drive to put it
<theadmin> markd: Normally, it's the top of the drive, something like /dev/sda
<markd> im following intructions onhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<M1TE5H> jure: you can view my link or run the following command ffmpeg -i audio1.wma audio1.mp3
<Mike1> markd: just run `fdisk -l` and see what letter/number it got
<jure> M1TE5H, this is what it throws out: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<pzero> anyone know why downloading from the internet would be faster than a local network share over smb?
<Mike1> `sudo fdisk -l` i mean
<markd> im getting invaild option
<Mooch> how do I fix the screen reolution in terminal?  have a wide screen running 800x600
<Losha> pzero: first guess would be some problem at the server....
<M1TE5H> Mike1: use man fdisk it will show help for fdisk command all its options
<Mike1> markd: it’s a lowercase L
<duckwars> ploom: that didn't quite work, but thanks for the help, i'm gonna tool around in the settings more
<ploom> duckwars, all I can tell You is that when doing terminal-sessions, delete key is configurable at both ends
<duckwars> ploom: where is it configurable in ubuntu?
<markd> should i just reinstall ubuntu would that be better? what happend was i want to dual boot 7 and ubuntu for some reasoni couldn't not boot into 7 so i fixed mbr now need to reintall
<markd> ?
<markd> hello?
<ectropy> Hi, all. I just installed a 3rd-party bootloader which was supposed to detect my other OS's. It did detect my other kernels, mainly Hardy Heron's. However, the path to the kernels is wrong. I need to correct the paths, but furst I need to know what they should be. Thanks in advance for your help.
<Mike1> markd: you could reinstall of course
<Mooch> how do I fix the screen reolution in terminal?  have a wide screen running 800x600  error: you do not apear to be using the nVidia X driver"
<minderaser> I just got a Dell laptop with 9.04 installed. I went to upgrade it and a variety of things just didn't go perfectly, so I did a clean install from a stock (as opposed to Dell's) 9.10. Now the wireless isn't working where it was before. I'm thinking that a module for the wireless isn't getting loaded (I could be way off) and I'm not sure how to proceed.
<markd> that seems easier
<Mike1> markd: but installing GRUB ist not that hard
<markd> well i wasn't getting anywhere
<markd> kept getting invaild device
<markd> i only just did this today so im not losing anything
<Mike1> minderaser: the chipset of the W-LAN adapter ist important to know, run `lspci` to  find it out
<markd> too bad there isn't a repair install like windows has
<markd> l
<markd> 1
<blakkheim> markd: with linux, you're supposed to repair things yourself
<markd> har har
<blakkheim> markd: it wasn't a joke
<markd> i know
<markd> so can someone give me a consie guide to reintall grub
<minderaser> Mike1: I don't see anything about the W-LAN adapter
<Mike1> minderaser: that’s mine for example: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<minderaser> Mike1: cool cool. Found it. Broadcom Corp BCM4312
<arand> !grub2 | markd
<ubottu> markd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iaindalton> Is it possible to install a package from another release with aptitude or apt-get? I thought there was syntax for it.
<arand> markd: the page linked has one
<minderaser> Mike1: Which is good to know, because I had ran lspci and didn't see it before either. It's good to know it's being seen.
<Mike1> iaindalton: usually it’s no problem to do so
<Mike1> iaindalton: oh sorry
<bullgard> [ALSA] What is the function of the AlsaMixer slider »Master Mono« compared with that of »Master«?
<Siph0n> hi
<thiru> jj
<thiru> hi there
<markd> ok new problem
<iaindalton> Mike1: sorry for what?
<markd> getting an error message
<Mike1> iaindalton: for being too fast :D
<Mike1> iaindalton: you can install single packages with dpkg
<alankila> bullgard: try it and see. I think most of the time it doesn't do anything, but I bet it's supposed to control mono-stereo mix for headphone listening
<Mike1> iaindalton: for doing it with apt-get “apt pinning” is best
<Mike1> iaindalton: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<nomnex> trying my luck here, I am looking for a shortcut(s) to select all the text displayed in GNU nano editor and delete it. Is it possible?
<jfox> hey, I'm having problems with a logitech usb mouse...  it was working fine a few days ago, but now its not even showing up in lsusb
<thiru> hi
<thiru> which player best suits ubuntu
<markd> says embedding is not possible grub can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. however blocklists are unreliable and its use is discourged cannot read '/grub/core.img correctly
<jfox> is there a package or something i need to enable?
<Mike1> minderaser: with the name of the w-lan-adapter you can search the web now ;-)
<bullgard> alankila: I am not happy with your answer. "I think" and "I bet" is not enough. I have tried to find that out myself, you know.
<arand> markd: what command are you using?
<alankila> bullgard: fine.
<Mike1> thiru: player for what?
<bullgard> Mike1: I beg your pardon?
<thiru> for just playing movies.. i am installing vlc now
<markd> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ then my drive number /dev/sba5
<ploom> duckwars, at first, I would try to change terminal type. Do "echo $TERM" at command line to see what ubuntu detected. In case it is vt100, try just to change it to vt102 at your mac terminal preferences for example
<thiru> mikel: r u ther
<minderaser> Mike1: I can appreciate that. However, what searcing for? that chipset name and linux?
<Mike1> thiru: VLC, Totem, Kaffeine, gmplayer … everything is fine :-)
<markd> any ideas whats wrong?
<Mike1> minderaser: better chipset and ubuntu
<iaindalton> Mike1: I'm trying to install emacs-snapshot from a sid PPA, and need to pull in some Lucid packages. Does this sound like suicide?
<thiru> mikel: fine ya i ll try it out
<ploom> duckwars, of course you have to change the delete key behaviour for the mac terminal preferences back as it was before...
<Myrtti> iaindalton: yes.
<markd> guys?
<arand> markd: first of all the root directory should be /media/#mountpoint# and the drive after that is where the mbr goes, so "/dev/sda" if it goes on the first drive..
<sanjoyd> Has anyone used P2350 on Ubuntu? I'm facing weird problems.
<duckwars> ploom: ubuntu is apparently using xterm-color, so is the mac
<minderaser> Mike1: Thanks. I appreciate it. If you're around for a bit I'll let you know how it works
<markd> ya the mount point where its called
<iaindalton> The alternative is to build Emacs from source; there's no recent Ubuntu build. What bad things could happen if I use sid and Lucid packages?
<markd> its apparently a known bug i found a bug report here http://bts.grml.org/grml/issue665
<Myrtti> iaindalton: how recent do you need and why?
<duckwars> paul
<markd> it says to use grub-mbr option
<thiru> mikel: do u know how to install apache axis in  ubuntu jdk?
<iaindalton> Myrtti: I reported a bug to Emacs and they want to know if it's present in the latest build.
<markd> how do i do that?
<ploom> duckwars, this should work too, but there are many things to consider: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/BackspaceDelete.html
<Mike1> thiru: nope
<thiru> oh
<duckwars> ploom: that's heavy
<thiru> mikel: hmmm fine
<iaindalton> I might not use the latest build all the time but it would be good to have if I need to test bug reports against it in the future, too.
 * Sacho is using karmic packages on jaunty
<ploom> duckwars, you have to eat it, otherwise it is hard to explain
<thiru> hi there.. help me out to add apache axis plugin in jdk in ubuntu
<markd> what should i do?
<duckwars> =( linux is tough tiemz
<arand> markd: did you change the command as I suggested?
<iaindalton> What bad things could happen if I had the lucid version of, say, libfontconfig1 and its dependencies?
<duckwars> pico used to work though, i used to delete all the live long day
<Mike1> Sacho iaindalton: using one package from other version of ubuntu or debian is usually no problem, but sometimes you would have to replace half your system :D
<ploom> duckwars, another one: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050525040921189
<markd> missed that how should i change it?
<arand> markd: first of all the root directory should be /media/#mountpoint# and the drive after that is where the mbr goes, so "/dev/sda" if it goes on the first drive..
<iaindalton> Mike1: I don't mind, unless that could cause problems. What I don't know is what, if any, kind of problems does it cause?
<arand> markd: where did you mount the ubuntu root filesystem?
<Mike1> iaindalton: mhh dunno, I once tried a similar thing with xine … it didn’t work afterwards but that was all
<thiru> ara: hi
<Mike1> got to go now, school begins :-(
<iaindalton> Well, I'll try pinning. Thanks for the link :-)
<iaindalton> I've got backups ;)
<MossiMO_boi> school?
<MossiMO_boi> omg
<Mike1> MossiMO_boi: what?
<ara> hey thiru
<MossiMO_boi> nothing
<MossiMO_boi> I'm getting ready to sleep
<MossiMO_boi> :)
<MossiMO_boi> where you from Mike?
<thiru> ara: do u have idea about installing apache axis in ubuntu
<Mike1> MossiMO_boi: Austria
<MossiMO_boi> Oh
<MossiMO_boi> that's why
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<thiru> hi s there s any one who knows java and web services stuffs???/
<sandyyoung> What's the best way to mount HD ? I saw in my fstab some UUID for my three current partitions... Is there a way to let Ubuntu manage the fstab file ?
<timthorpe> me?
<timthorpe> hello
<duckwars> ploom: I realized ctrl+k cuts the line.  This works for the immediate moment =)
<timthorpe> sorry to disturb
<ActionParsnip> Thiru: if you give some details, someone might
<timthorpe> i can
<thiru> ActionParsnip: sure
<iaindalton> sandyyoung: What kind of HD are you trying to mount? Ubuntu mounts many automaticalyl.
<ploom> duckwars, nice, but after a little reading you should pretty much know everything about the subject :-)
<sandyyoung> iaindalton: a normal one, it has 3 reiserFS on it
<thiru> ActionParsnip: i need to install apache axis plugin and need to develop webservice using java in ubuntu i dont know how to do it
<ActionParsnip> Sandyyoung: most times the partitions will be shown in the places menu and be mountable. If the options used aren't to your taste you can use fstab to control it. The is no "best way" to mount stuff
<iaindalton> sandyyoung: I mean, how is it connected?
<sandyyoung> iaindalton: In nautilus, I can double click on it to mount it, but I would like to have it mounted at boot
<iaindalton> sandyyoung: Ah, OK. I don't know if there's a graphical fstab manager.
<sontek> Hey, where is dillo for ubuntu karmic?
<sontek> I'm not seeing it anywhere
<sandyyoung> ActionParsnip: I would like ubuntu to manage the fstab file and auto-boot my partitions at boot
<bullgard> [ALSA] What is the function of the AlsaMixer slider »Master Mono« compared with that of »Master«?
<ActionParsnip> Sandyyoung: you need to manually add the line
<ActionParsnip> Sandyyoung: there may be an app to manage it but I am not aware of it
<arand> Is there a good guide on how to replace all pulseaudion with alsa in 9.10?
<rifter> ...
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | sandyyoung
<ubottu> sandyyoung: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iaindalton> sandyyoung: System->Administration->Disk Utility?
<sandyyoung> ActionParsnip: well, I know how to use fstab files, but I would liked having it managed by ubuntu (I left gentoo to an more self-managed Distro)
<ActionParsnip> !info dillo
<ubottu> Package dillo does not exist in karmic
<confusious> Helloooooooo everybody !
<ActionParsnip> Sontek: you could add a ppa and install from that. Looks like its not on the official repo
<confusious> The Confused one needs help again !!
<ActionParsnip> Sandyyoung: I'm sure you could find an app. I'd use fstab if it works for you but I can see your point
<ActionParsnip> !ask | confusios
<ubottu> confusios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiru> hello guys if any one ready to help me mail me tinithetiger@yahoo.com
<iaindalton> sandyyoung: that's palimpsest at the terminal
<Gnea> thiru: to help with what?
<ActionParsnip> Thiru: ask in here, your question may help others
<confusious> Trying to create a folder on desktop after clicking "create" no folder appearing ? done this 2 times now.......
<arand> thiru: generally we do the support in the channel, if you want a more static medium for help, look into the forums..
<ActionParsnip> Confusious: cd $HOME/Desktop; mkdir foldername
<ActionParsnip> Confusious: make sure you run nautilus too as it draws the desktop icons
<thiru> arand: oh thanks friend.. what other stuffs i can get from chat
<ActionParsnip> Confusious: also make sure you are the owner of the desktop folder and have write access
<arand> thiru: Your question is very general, but for the axis plugin, I know nothing about apache, but "aptitude search axis" will list a couple of packages that might be related, you could use "aptitude show packagename" to get more info for each..
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, no perms = grey 'create' option in context menu.
<ActionParsnip> Airtonix: gotcha (I don't use gnome these days;))
<iaindalton> sandyyoung: googling turns up PySDM too
<ActionParsnip> !find sdm
<ubottu> Found: bsdmainutils, pysdm, sdm, sdm-terminal
<ActionParsnip> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<arand> sandyyoung: definitely have a look at pysdm.
<M1TE5H> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | m1tesh
<ubottu> m1tesh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bullgard> [ALSA] What is the function of the AlsaMixer slider »Master Mono« compared with that of »Master«?
<M1TE5H> how to change login theme in ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> M1tesh: you could use epidermis. Afaik the logijn isn't skinnable in karmic
<M1TE5H> i can change login theme b4 ubuntu 9.10 but now with 9.10 i can't know how to dop this
<Guest30024> A question. when I do sudo apt-get update, it reaches 99% but stops there. Suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Guest30024: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get cleanavail
<ActionParsnip> Guest30024: check the avail option in the man page if its wrong
<Guest30024> Ok, I'll try that.
<M1TE5H> ActionParsnip:what is epidermis
<TironN> M1TE5H: hair
<TironN> M1TE5H: or maybe skin
<knoppies> M1TE5H, I also want to change login screen, I asked yesterday and was told its because the new GDM is still under development.
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, it is but it involves running gnome-appearance-properties via tty1 as the gdm user
<Guest30024> ActionParsnip, how do I check the avail option. I'm a nub here, so bare with me please.
<arand> Is there a way to install ubuntu from a running installed ubuntu?
<M1TE5H> knoppies:ok
<nevin> arand: you mean like a virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> Guest30024: man apt-get
<knoppies> M1TE5H, I want to look into changing the login screen, either by updating GDM or downgrading (if its possible) but I havnt yet.
<fannagoganna> hi, i got this weird dock bar on the left hand side of my screen -- on the top says "Favorites". How do I get rid of it?
<airtonix> M1TE5H, the easy way is to use three gconf commands... providing you know the name of the theme (and the theme is existing in the /usr/share/themes/ folder)
<fannagoganna> i am running a GNOME session
<fannagoganna> in Ubuntu
<knoppies> airtonix, go on.
<ActionParsnip> Fannagoganna: right click it -> delete panel ,not work?
<knoppies> fannagoganna, not sure what dock bar you are talking about, is there an "about" menu option or something?
<arand> nevin: I have it installed and currently booting from a usb, I want to install to harddisk from within the running session with no rebooting..
<fannagoganna> i could send a screen shot, i tried to right click it. Nothing
<fannagoganna> i have no idea what it is
<knoppies> arand, Is there an "install" icon on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Fannagoganna: may help, go for it
<fannagoganna> where should i send the screen shot?
<Guest30024> ActionParsnip, the man doesn't say anything about avail.
<thiru> .
<arand> knoppies: I'm not in a liveCD, I'm in a proper installed session atm
<airtonix> M1TE5H, knoppies : http://pastebin.com/9YVxFWHL
<airtonix> M1TE5H, knoppies : or you can try this app : http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/gdm-2-gui-configuration-tool-ubuntu.html
<knoppies> thanks airtonix will have a look.
<q0_0p> im installing ubuntu through usb and while in installation it cannot find cdrom obviously cause im installing through usb.  i've successfuly mounted the usb device mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /cdrom; i'm not sure what to do
<knoppies> arand, then Im not sure.
<airtonix> M1TE5H, knoppies or this one : http://unixmen.com/news-today/825-gdm2-setup-036-released-finaly-configure-your-gdm-in-karmic-koala
<TironN> q0_0p: you shouldnt need to mount it
<q0_0p> TironN, there's a section where it says detect and mount cdrom
<q0_0p> TironN, ubuntu LTS version
<fannagoganna> Knoppies and actionparsnip, my screenshot is located here (http://imagebin.ca/view/ugGqVA.html)
<nevin> arand: Have you tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html ?
<fannagoganna> anyone know what it could be?
<TironN> q0_0p: hmm... when i installed mine of usb it was simply follow the steps at default
<TironN> q0_0p: try not mounting it as it should be detected as the cd automatically
<q0_0p> TironN, i guess i have to mount the usb to mimick the cdrom
<knoppies> fannagoganna, looks like a nice eyecandy menu, never seen it, not sure what it is.
<q0_0p> TironN, i'm able to mount it but maybe i'm not mounting it correctly in the right places
<M1TE5H> airtonix:i am checking ur links thanks
<jfox> How exactly are Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc different technically?  I understand the UI is different, but is it simply a different set of base packages with the same backend?
<q0_0p> TironN, i did mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<TironN> jfox: its the same kernel but a different dm which changes it all around
<arand> nevin: That's a liveUSB, and not what I'm looking for, ignore the usb bit I mentioned, it's a plain ubuntu install and I want to install to somewhere else from it..
<airtonix> M1TE5H, knoppies note: those two apps just manipulate the gconf like the first examples i gave
<TironN> q0_0p: you shouldn't need to but im not that experienced
<fannagoganna> anyone know what i'm looking at here?
<knoppies> jfox, that is how I would describe it. Its just different Desktop Environments on the same OS. but what you said sounds more interesting.
<q0_0p> TironN, if only i knew what was in /cdrom by default
<pog> I installed evolutin on a new installation and copied .evolution to the home directory. Why evolution doesn't seem to take the date and the init dialog comes up?
<knoppies> arand, not sure how to do that, but I have a link to a tut that enables you to install it over a network, provided you have an apache server on the network.(or can set one up)
<pog> in other word how I can migrate an evolution installation?
<knoppies> thanks airtonix Im still going through your links.
<jfox> haha thanks, I'm good with Gentoo and some other distros but i'm basically just beginning with debian/ubuntu based systems
<osaris> on a uec cloud. where does the data reside on lets say 10 instances?
<koltroll> pog, make sure your .evolution-folder has the right privileges - other than that I really don't know. Sounds like it should work fine. it did for me.
<arand> knoppies: Well, that requires both a reboot and a server to net-boot from, well, I guess there isn't really any good way to do it then..
<pog> ah, yes can be that it's another user...
<M1TE5H> can any body know how to find out usbflash disk serial no
<koltroll> pog, chown -R <username> <folder>
<arand> M1TE5H: if you're looking for the UUID use the "blkid" command..
<jfox> are there any scripts or applications that can switch your system from one package set to another?  ie:  kubuntu base install -> xubuntu base install....  or do I do what I'm doing now and just use apt-get to add and remove the environments i want?
<pog> thanks
<osaris> !uec
<misterB> I have a script that I'm currently working on (#!/bin/sh) and the content is as shown here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8G7FFRvE. What I would like to know is if there is a way to close the ssh connection when firefox terminates?
<osaris> kill?
<knoppies> !GDM
<misterB> osaris: talking to me?
<osaris> misterB - ps ax | grep ssh
<osaris> then kill -9 <pid of the connection>
<osaris> thats if u want to kill the ssh connection
<Guest30024> How can I reset my whole apt-get update file?
<misterB> osaris: so set up a loop to see if firefox is still running and then if it's not kill the ssh?
<iaindalton> misterB: try #bash, even though it's sh; they might know
<s7> hi, i need help on this, i installed mailman successfully and am try to create a mailing list but it gives this error: File "/usr/sbin/newlist", line 262.....IndentationError: expected an indented block
<qwertyjustin> Hello. On Conky, hey might i add the uptime, including minutes and seconds. Currently its not displaying days even.
<Guest30024> when I do sudo apt-get update, it gets stuck at 99% saying [Waiting for Headers]
<Guest30024> What do pl0x.
<misterB> iaindalton: know when the best time is to catch people on #bash?
<osaris> Guest30024 try  apt-get clean
<bullgard> [ALSA] What is the function of the AlsaMixer slider »Master Mono« compared with that of »Master«?
<q0_0p> anyone here know how to mimick the cdrom in terminal using usb stick?
<q0_0p> i mounted usb stick to /cdrom with no avail
<nomad77> q0_0p: try /media/cdrom
<bullgard> I forgot the command-line command to report a bug to launchpad (semiautomatically). What is the name of this command?
<q0_0p> nomad77, will try
<osaris>  on a uec cloud. where does the data reside on lets say 10 instances?
<iaindalton> misterB: dunno, but sane americans wouldn't be there now :P
<q0_0p> nomad77, failed
<q0_0p> nomad77, /media/cdrom doesn't exists in installation but i created it and tried it and it failed
<M1TE5H> in ubuntu one there are error compability mismatch how 2 fix that
<Kismet> hey guys... anyone know how i can quit sudoedit with saving the file
<comradegarry> press esc then  :wq
<comradegarry> saving sudoedting*
<nomad77> q0_0p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<iaindalton> bullgard: looks like it's ubuntu-bug
<q0_0p> nomad77, i already know how to mount usb
<q0_0p> nomad77, its a matter of where to put it when i mount it
<q0_0p> nomad77, instead i'm trying to see if i mount the iso itself if it will load
<osaris> misterB yes that makes sense
<q0_0p> nomad77, unetbootin lets me load the installer but tries to read the cdrom which doesn't exists, so i will try to mount the iso instead in /cdrom hope it works
<Kismet> comradegarry, that command dosen't work
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me recover my partition, it is not accessible anymore !
<osaris> misterB have u tried python?
<comradegarry> u using visudo edit program?
<Kismet> ehm i typed in sudoedit
<Bash23> Hey guys, I'm upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 and the upgrader is stuck
<q0_0p> aboSamoor, pop in live cd and fdisk -l; then mount -t auto /dev/?? /location; if not fsck?
<Bash23> at setting new software channels
<Bash23> What should I do?
<Bash23> Should I kill it?
<comradegarry> um try at a term typing "man sudoedit'
<comradegarry> find it out the unix way :-)
<Bash23> Which is?
<kikbguy> When I try booting the newest version of ubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 (with nouveau now added by default) from the live cd the screen just goes blue after I select "try ubuntu without installing" (I have a nvidia card that works fine with the old driver before nouveau).  Anyone know what is going on?   This also happens with a Fedora live cd that has noveau by default.
<Myrtti> !lucid | kikbguy
<ubottu> kikbguy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<kikbguy> thx
<P> ubuntu-es
<bullgard> iaindalton: Yes, indeed. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<loops> join #qt
<loops> slash
<iaindalton> misterB: how about using a while loop and pid=`pgrep firefox`? When $pid = '', firefox is not running.
<hmw> A friend has concerns about GPL - he is making a mod for OOLite. Is there a channel where I can ask? Is there oerhaps someone, who can answer a specific question in this channel?
<iaindalton> bullgard: You're welcome.
<Principito> ¿how do i get on the Ubuntu-es channel?
<brjann> iaindalton, misterB: after you've launched a process in bash or sh, the special variable $! contains the pid of the process. no need for pgrep.
<kostkon> !es | Principito
<ubottu> Principito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ascavasaion> I set up my laptop to access the Internet via bluetooth and cellphone, and since then my Blue-tooth applet has gone crazy.  It does not reappear if I remove and reinsert the USB Bluetooth dongle.  It also shows two adaptors in the blue-tooth applet (there is definitely only one), and it keeps losing all the setting I put in such as computer-name, display when inserted, etc.  The bluetooth/cellphone things works fine from command line
<Ascavasaion>  pon chatscriptfilename but desktop shows nothing.  Any idea please?  Thank you.
<xorwhy> My wireless performs very poorly. The solution is to update compat-wireless. The problem is I don't know how.
<web5|org|ua> can't access folder /media/truecrypt1 through samba just mounted !
<knxville> I'm trying to connect to a router through a serial with a usb adapter on, how do I find it on my system? I know on windows it's something with com ports..
<web5|org|ua> other folder is work like it should by rules in smb.conf
<Moral_> knxville, if it's routed through a usb adpater then it wont have anything to do with serial
<Moral_> knxville, do lsusb
<Moral_> and look for the adapter, if you don't see it you may need to install drivers
<knxville> Moral_, alright..
<Smoochict> Hello
<Smoochict> Could someone please just tell me if i'm connected successfully to ubuntu channel
<Moral_> you are
<brjann> Smoochict, yep
<Smoochict> Thanks :)
<brjann> knxville, usually usb-serial adaptors show up as /dev/usb/ttyUSB#, where # is some number
<Moral_> I have a question myself:
<Moral_> Quick question regarding alsa sound and Gnome, sound wasn't working properly so I did /etc/init.d/aslasound restart usually a window pops up and tells me to reload something, I don't remember what it says explicitly; however this time I didn;t hit reload and now I have no sound icons on my gnome panel or any sound from my speakers, although the drivers are working.
<knxville> brjann, alright
<Ascavasaion> xorwhy: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<brjann> Moral_, maybe something to do with reloading the sound card module?
<Moral_> brjann, ill look at the modules I got and see if any of them are sound related.
<Moral_> good call
<dabblego> what can I google to use a different sound output device for different applications (e.g. skype)?
<brjann> dabblego, can't you select that in skype's preferences itself?
<dabblego> brjann, no I only have the selection for PulseAudio server; also I have done this before successfully but I forgot how
<Moral_> do you have multiple sound cards?
<dabblego> no
<brjann> dabblego, ah, okay. must be some pulseaudio magic, then, so i'll be no help :)
<iaindalton> I followed the instructions for setting up apt pinning, but when I run "aptitude safe-upgrade" it tries to upgrade a bunch of packages to the less-preferred distro. Why?
<Smoochict> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<Moral_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<Moral_> try that
<Moral_> I haven't really looked over it too deaply yet
<Moral_> oop wrong channel
<FloodBot3> Moral_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !enter | Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pluvejo> fuuuudge
<pluvejo> how do i stop xchat automatically throwing me in here
<pluvejo> :P
<Smoochict> How do i create programs for ubuntu operating systems?
<Moral_> sorry got lagged out
<pluvejo> xchat gnome that is
<Moral_> pluvejo, go to xchat at the top
<pluvejo> smoochict: you learn to program? what kind of language are you wanting to use? the answer will depend wether you want to do GUI stuff, or command line stuff, or scripting stuff
<pluvejo> Moral_: yeah
<Moral_> pluvejo, xchat at the top, Network lists, go down to freenode, and hit edit and edit what you want there.
<dabblego> ah padevchooser
<pluvejo> ahhh sorry
<Smoochict> pluvejo i'v done lots of programming, but never created a gui and so i would like to create a gui app for ubuntu
<pluvejo> my xchat is in a different language
<pluvejo> pressed wrong button :P
<brjann> pluvejo, i think you can also right click on the #ubuntu channel in the bar on the left and deselect autojoin on connect
<iaindalton> Do packages from the karmic-security repo have karmic or karmic-security set as the release?
<osaris> does anyone know how uec works? i am trying to find out where the data is stored across multiple instances?
<donri> can I undo setting up the telepathy ppa?
<pluvejo> smoochict: well then google around for "glade" and "mono". Mono is a .NET replacement/implementation for linux, and glade is a really cool way of making GUI's that are seperate to actual code
<pluvejo> with glade, you can link it with most languages
<pluvejo> so you could use the relatively easy python, and link it with a glade interface that you create
<pluvejo> and voila
<pluvejo> thanks guys for the xchat help too
<bullgard> How can I determine how much traffic has flown from my Ubuntu 9.10 computer to another Ubuntu 9.10 computer in my LAN in this session? '~$ ifconfig' gives a summary over all hosts in the LAN only.
<Smoochict> the only problem is, is that i have mac os x on this laptop.
<brjann> donri, the best thing i've found is a non-distro package called ppa-purge
<llcoolhodge> I NEEDS HELP
<pluvejo> mono runs on os x
<abhi_nav> !ask | llcoolhodge
<pluvejo> as well as linux
<ubottu> llcoolhodge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brjann> donri, more info available here: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<donri> thanks
<llcoolhodge> i has logitech webcam but i dont know how to get it to work on ubuntu
<JrodDCx> bullgard:  Just right click on the network manager , and select info to see usage stats to get network useage
<abhi_nav> !webcam | llcoolhodge
<ubottu> llcoolhodge: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<llcoolhodge> thanks
<Moral_> llcoolhodge, sup
<llcoolhodge> !webcam
<m_anish_> llcoolhodge: I too have a logitech webcam... it works with cheese
<iaindalton> JrodDCx: He only wants usage stats for intranet packets
<llcoolhodge> i am new to this i dont know how to navigate easily
<llcoolhodge> i am trying to use skype...what is cheese?
<Smoochict> ok so i have glade installed
<DannyButterman> Hi There. Does someone know why I see several instances of the same samba server in my gnome network browser ?
<Smoochict> but if i create a program with glade using the mac version, can it run on ubuntu?
<DannyButterman> It doesn't occur when using windows network browser
<airtonix> DannyButterman, you have zeroconf installed
<Moral_> llcoolhodge, cheese is a program that takes video/webcam pictures
<abhi_nav> !cheese | llcoolhodge
<airtonix> DannyButterman, windows does not support zeroconf by default.
<DannyButterman> airtonix:Zerconf on my ubuntu ? or on the samba server ?
<batang_munti> Cheese is a cheesy program to take pictures and videos from your web cam. It also provides some graphical effects in order to please the users play instinct.
<Moral_> !cheese | Moral_
<llcoolhodge> i am not really caring to take anything...I would just like to use skype
<airtonix> DannyButterman, on ubuntu, ... what does the address bar in nautilus say for each of the entries when you open them ?
<Moral_> llcoolhodge, so your webcam doesn't work w/ skype?
<bullgard> JrodDCx: NetworkManager's window 'Connection information'  only prints addresses and no traffic volumes.
<bigbrovar> brjann: did someone say my name :P
<DannyButterman> airtonix:sftp://freenas.local
<JrodDCx> Different version of skype work differently
<airtonix> DannyButterman, then that one is not a samba server
<JrodDCx> the old ones work better with pulseaudo for some reason
<theadmin> How do i get rid of this annoying warning on every start?
<llcoolhodge> moral_ , no it doesnt i am trying to get software but to tell u the truth i have no idea what any of it means
<airtonix> DannyButterman, the .local also increases my suspicion that you have zeronconf/avhai/bonjour running on ubuntu
<Moral_> llcoolhodge, okay, does it give you any errors when you try and use your webcam with skype?
<JrodDCx> bullgard:  sorry :( , try system monitor , and select network
<DannyButterman> Airtonix: I've just tried a connection on each of them shares, and upon identification it seems each matches a share on the samba server
<JrodDCx> bullgard:  sorry :( , try system monitor , and select network  ( under apps -> systools -> system monitor and click on the network tab)
<airtonix> DannyButterman, windows exploerer does not support ssh filesystems..you would need to use a third party file browser that supports ssh filesystems
<DannyButterman> Airtonix:but this is a freenas box, which runs also ssh, rsync, ftp, and cifs
<airtonix> DannyButterman, yes. but you just said one of the two entries you see has a starting address of : sftp://freenas.local
<llcoolhodge> I dont know how to get my webcamera microphone to work on skype
<airtonix> DannyButterman, is the other entry starting with : smb://  ?
<infid> what's an easy way to shrink an image from 100k to 70k in ubuntu?
<abumaia> I have a laptop I use regularly with ubuntu 9.10 on it, and a WinXP desktop that runs 24/7 as my boinc machine.  If I attach an external usb hard drive to my windows machine, is there a way I could mount and access that drive on my ubuntu laptop, via wifi when I'm at home, or over the internet when I'm away?
<DannyButterman> airtonix: yes, smb://freenas
<airtonix> abumaia, yes, portforwarding & ssh
<npoBaJl> abumaia I believe sharing the volume will do just fine. For LAN at least...
<brand0n> anyone have experiencing with the ps3 webcam on ubuntu?
<abumaia> airtonix: for ssh, do I have to install anything on the windox box?
<brand0n> experience
<airtonix> DannyButterman, that is why the windows explorer can't see your sftp:// entry... it does not natively support ssh filesystems
<brand0n> *
<bullgard> JrodDCx: System Monitor is not to be found under Applications > System Tools. System Monitor does not have a menu item 'Network' to select.
<airtonix> abumaia, actually. sorry not ssh.
<DannyButterman> airtonix:I see, that's not a bug from ubuntu, but a feature... ;)
<airtonix> DannyButterman, yes the two entries are. i think i did see something about sshfs for windows...
<alabd> why GNU/Linux is secure than windows , would you name reasons ? OR is there any material regarding this issue ?
<airtonix> DannyButterman, (sicne it would be nice to just use windows exploerer to navigate ssh mounts)
<JrodDCx> bullgard:  try the command: gnome-system-monitor
<m_anish_> infid: if you have imagemagick installed u can use a command linu command called "convert"
<rifter> andif the command doesn't wor,install it
<brjann> bigbrovar, not on purpose! just a link! :)
<JrodDCx> bullgard:  press alt+f2 and type: gnome-system-monitor
<m_anish_> infid: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-170862.html
<bigbrovar> brjann: oh ok .. guess I will head back to  flatland then ;)
<infid> i dont want to batch resize
<infid> ubuntu isnt showing the title bars of any of my windows in netbook remix, how can i see them?
<m_anish_> infid: 'convert' will work for single images
<asmith> I did a 'rm fileName' and deleted a 2gb file. but 'df -h' is still giving me the results before the deletion. am I missing something here?
<bullgard> JrodDCx: I opened gnome-system-monitor (= System Monitor). As I said, there is no menu item 'Network' to select.
<brjann> bigbrovar, say hi to Square for me
<JrodDCx> bullgard:  sorry i meant goto the resources section  it shows network stats
<bigbrovar> brjann: :)
<JrodDCx> in gnome-system-monitor
<infid> m_anish_: ok i just installed image magic, do you know the full command line to type ?
<infid> it didnt install a man page
<m_anish_> infid: try something like "convert myimage.jpg -resize 50% myimage.jpg"
<kostkon> infid, for a more user friendly way, you can use the "save for the web" gimp plugin.
<bullgard> JrodDCx: There, Network History prints the values 'Total Received' and 'Total Sent'. These are totals. I need specific values.
<infid> thanks
<JrodDCx> yeah dude i'd just use the gimp if i where you
<kostkon> infid, very effective, even for png images, for example. and easy
<brjann> bullgard, are you looking for a daemon to monitor that for you?
<ale_> STUPYD
<bullgard> JrodDCx: Thank you for commenting.
<brand0n> anyone use the ps3 eye?
<ale_> U YES
<bullgard> brjann: Not necessarily so. Any means to obtain this information would be appreciated.
<JrodDCx> bullgard: np , sorry i couldnt help , i forget the program for that i used to have one
<Pierreb> anyone awesome with integrating with AD here?
<Pierreb> i have some really strange problems and every help channel is dead :-/
<rifter> bullgard, what are you trying to measure?  I missed that part of the conversation
<brjann> bullgard, there are lots of subnet bandwidth monitoring daemons available... ipband is a simple one
<brjann> !info ipband
<bullgard> rifter: How can I determine how much traffic has flown from my Ubuntu 9.10 computer to another Ubuntu 9.10 computer in my LAN in this session? '~$ ifconfig' gives a summary over all hosts in the LAN only.
<ubottu> ipband (source: ipband): daemon for subnet bandwidth monitoring with reporting via email. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 156 kB
<rifter> yeah there
<asmith> I deleted a file as root, using 'rm fileName' , where the file is gone? I mean where is the trash folder?
<rifter> 's a daemon I recently installed that si supposed to do stuff like that
<brjann> bullgard, oh, are you looking for stats on data that's already been transferred?
<JrodDCx> no its gone forever my friend :(
<rifter> let me see if I can find it.. I haven't fiddled with it yet
<user1_> i have installed karmic full version on my netbook , but now i hear there is a netbook remix for netbooks. am i missing something ?
<brjann> asmith, hate to say it, but it's gone
<JrodDCx> there is no trash with rm
<infid> kostkon: how do i get the 'save for web' plugin?
<asmith> then why 'df -h' shows no changed in my hard disk? the file was 2gb
<user1_> asmith : may be it was emoty
<user1_> empty
<bullgard> brjann: I just installed the DEB program package 'ipband' and will test it.
<brjann> asmith, not sure. but unless you've done something odd, rm deletes forever
<kostkon> infid, search for it in software centre. if you don't find it there, then search for it in Synaptic.
<kostkon> infid, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<brjann> bullgard, hope it works for you :)
<infid> kostkon: 9.10 karmic
<JrodDCx> you might be ablve to recover from rm but you need a undelete utility!
<bullgard> brjann: Yes. looking for stats on data that's already been transferred.
<user1_> i have installed karmic full version on my netbook , but now i hear there is a netbook remix for netbooks. am i missing something ?
<kostkon> infid, ok
<asmith> brjann: I deleted nginx log file while nginx was still running.
<rifter> bullgard, I didn't find it.. I know there are monitoring tools that do that kind of thing. I don't know taht you will be able to recover data on what happened in the past ..you have to havesomething recording that data already when it happens
<infid> kostkon: gimp-plugin-regstry?
<rifter> bullgard, I'm checking out tcpstat though it might help
<brjann> bullgard, ah. sorry to say ipband won't work for that... and I doubt anything will, really. I don't think anything keeps track at the subnet level unless it's asked to.
<phnom> user1_: Ya, there is a netbook remix for netbooks.
<rifter> oh
<rifter> bullgard, youmean only data on the local lan?
<user1_> phonm: should i install it on full version? how do i upgrade to it if it has more relevant packages
<bullgard> rifter: Yes.
<brjann> asmith, nginx may still have an open file handle or something. you might want to restart it.
<ale_> geys
<rifter> bullgard, I think you might need to look into something like cacti or nagios and see if there's a monitro for that..
<RussellAlan> can someone direct me to the link to the newest kubuntu with latest kde
<RussellAlan> kubuntu.org?
<JrodDCx> Yep yep!
<JrodDCx> OpenSuse is going to have the new KDE first on a remix CD!
<asmith> brjann: Yep that did it :), thank you a lot mate
<phnom> user1_: There should be a way to just install the netbook remix packages, can't remember their names though
<RussellAlan> i liked suse
<bullgard> rifter: I will do some snooping into tcpstat, cacti and nagios.
<RussellAlan> my network name is suse
<RussellAlan> =D
<brjann> asmith, no problem, glad we could help :)
<zamba> what's wrong when your own processes aren't listed with the user name, but only with the uid?
<zamba> and it only happens for one of the users
<brjann> zamba, their username is too long to fit in the column :)
<zamba> brjann: aha
<JrodDCx> Does anyone know how to switch the new netbook remix to a gnome session ?  they got rid of the thing to do it in 9.10
<zamba> no worries, then :)
<kostkon> infid, yes
<rifter> bullgard, yeah I amlooking at tcpstat now; and it might work with some filters, which are documented in tcpdump, but I can't say I know how to set those filters to do what you want
<brjann> zamba, and the only reason i know that is because i, too, once thought it meant something was wrong ;)
<Streetboys> helo
<RussellAlan> JrodDCx: and where can i find this info?
<RussellAlan> imsearching but not looking for the right thing
<Streetboys> what should i do if my firefox doesnt work
<brjann> Streetboys, in what way doesn't it work?
<zamba> brjann: hehe
<JrodDCx> RussellAlan:  Check this out , http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7565943305.html
<phnom> user1_: Open Synaptic, then go to Edit->Mark packages by task and then select ubuntu netbook remix
<JrodDCx> i know its alpha but so would any kubuntu remix
<JrodDCx> Does anyone know how i can make my wifi card work at highest possible power ? on a netbook ?
<infid> JrodDCx: you need the right drivers, i had to install backports to get it to go full power
<rifter> JrodDCx, I thought you were pointing to something like this: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<darkishdave> Hello
<pocoyo> darkishdave: hey，老大～ ;-)
<darkishdave> pocoyo: Hey
<JrodDCx> infid: Thanks :) what netbook to you use ?
<infid> JrodDCx: i had to apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic for my eeepc's AR9285 wireless network adapter , and reboot, then got 90%+ wifi connections
<infid> JrodDCx: eeepc 1005HAB
<rifter> oh I was mixed up you wee answering RussellAlan and I was looking at streetboys' question
<JrodDCx> haha no worrys dude
<JrodDCx> infid: Thanks dude
<infid> JrodDCx: just make sure you get the right one for what you have
<darkishdave> Does any one know how to change the Power button default to "Restart" thourgh the shell
<JrodDCx> darkishdave: why not just use ctrl+alt+delete ? or a hammer ?
<darkishdave> haha
<brjann> darkishdave, check out /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn
<darkishdave> will do
<JrodDCx> darkishdave: i think you have to map something in the initrd
<JrodDCx> config file
<Mar_Tzipan> infid, got any eeepc optimization recommendations?
<JrodDCx> Heres one buy a HP !
<JrodDCx> hahah jk
<infid> Mar_Tzipan: not too many, netbook remix does most for me. other than that get 'power top', and you can get some user scripts and styles for firefox to display common web pages more for smaller screens
<JrodDCx> Hey anyone needs a good gnome theme i found this one :)  : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/iRaveH20+2+%28Gnome%2C+GUI++Theme+%29?content=119775
<JrodDCx> just now lol
<nXhQXv2W> what does wpa_supplicant -s do? where do I get information on it?
<brjann> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.9-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 372 kB, installed size 964 kB
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, so in short it's for connecting to WPA-protected wifi networks
<JrodDCx> yes
<cicatrix> My Ubuntu 9.10 Server keeps forgetting its network connections (or IP?) every few minutes. Very annoying because its completely headless and I use ssh to access it - which of course keeps timing out. Suggestions?
<nXhQXv2W> I looked at the man page and could not find refrence to -s
<aristo> is possible to download a copy of ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 with ELF-based UI?
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, the -s just means log to syslog instead of stdout
<nXhQXv2W> brjann: thanks much
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, no problem :)
<Guest66193> Should aptitude apt-get upgrade install the latest version of MySQL?
<jiajintao> HELLO, its the first time i use irc . can you give me some websites or tips to help me learn the way to use irc?
<darkishdave> Thanks guys, I got it
<Moral_> it's pretty easy jiajintao
<Moral_> you can /join #channelnamehere
<brjann> darkishdave, great :)
<Moral_> and /server irc.servername.com
<ardchoille> Guest66193: It will install the latest version that is in the repos, this may or may not be the latest version available from the mysql devs.
<aristo> where can i find a copy of UNR 9.10 with the new ELF-based UI?
<jiajintao> then , how can i got some useful servers?
<s7> any help on installing HP Scanjetc G2410 on ubuntu 9.04
<akobed> hello, i'm having this strange problem of not being able to print pdfs with *images* from evince. my printer just spouts out all the text but leaves image areas blank. i can't find any errors in /var/log/cups/
<Guest66193>        This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<Guest66193> lol
<sash_> Guest66193: try -v, then -vv and so so on
<nXhQXv2W> what script controls the gnome gui for network connections?
<brjann> akobed, sometimes i've seen that happen when you're using the wrong PCL driver version with HP printers -- could that apply here?
<infid> m_anish_: convert foo.png -resize 75% bar.png  made bar.png a larger filesize than foo.png :(
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, what do you mean by script? the program is called NetworkManager
<akobed> brjann: this is samsung ml-1710, and i haven't touched the printer settings. this actually happened a few weeks ago after some package updates, so i guess something changed, either ppds or configs
<jiajintao> join #ubuntu
<brjann> infid, it's probably because of the interpolation method it used when it reduced the size
<brjann> akobed, oh, bummer. i'm useless to you, then :)
<Surrador> My friend!  I think this might interest you!  Now that the Obama Nigger Tide is rapidly in retreat, the time for us to act is NOW!  Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Can't join the KKK because you are not White?  This is Billy Mayes here with an amazing new website!  Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  Chimpout Forum welcomes anybody who hates niggers and isn't a nigger.      Asian?  No Problem!  Jewish
<m_anish_> infid: try adding -quality ... for example convert foo.png -quality 50 bar.png  made bar.png
<m_anish_> sorry i'm going away
<asmith> is there way I could search all files by their size? I wanna know what unnessary logs I have so that I delete them. I mean find it via terminal
<Guest66193> sash_: what does -v / -vv do?
<asmith> sort them by max size , desc
<akobed> brjann: thanks anyway :-)
<brjann> akobed, no problem :)
<sash_> Guest66193: usually, -v means verbose, but aptitude does something funny ;)
<JrodDCx> god stupid trash talking spammer did you ban him ?
<infid> m_anish_: that worked thanks
<titan_ark> hey! need an urgent help with OOo. I was trying to install the odf-converter as docx format documents were garbled and now it is is not opening any documents! is there a way to remove and reinstall all OOo packages?
<brjann> asmith, in one directory you can use ls -lSh
<brjann> asmith, -l for long format, -S to sort by size descending, and -h so humans can read the numbers :)
<JrodDCx> titan_ark:  you need to goto synaptic and select reinstall and reinstall the open office packages
<titan_ark> JrodDCx, there are numerous packages! isnt there an easier way thro the terminal?
<asmith> brjann: thanks, it includes the files in the sub-directories also?
<jiajintao> how can i change the channel to those using chinese?
<asmith>  brjann: or -r will do the trick?
<titan_ark> i would end up missing to install some of the packages that way!!!
<brjann> asmith, -R will recuse, but it won't sort all files at once, but just in each directory
<sash_> asmith: try find /your/path -size yoursize
<sash_> man find, look for -size
<brjann> recurse, even
<JrodDCx> titan_ark:  you can try the openoffice dummy package select remove and see if it marks them all then reinstall  :)
<JrodDCx> How does one apply to be a channel op on #ubuntu ?
<Bilge> lol.
<Bilge> Agenda detected
<brjann> titan_ark, to get a list of the installed openoffice packages on your machine you can run   aptitude search ~i~nopenoffice
<srv-2-ubuntu> 'morning
<JrodDCx> !hi | srv-2-ubuntu
<ubottu> srv-2-ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<munsking> can anyone tell me how to burn the freeNAS iso to an USB stick?
<JrodDCx> use Unetbootin!
<brjann> titan_ark, and if you're feeling adventurous, sudo aptitude reinstall ~i~nopenoffice
<JrodDCx> it will do it for you :)
<munsking> hmmkay, didnt know it was for ubuntu as well :) tnx
<titan_ark> cool thanks for all the suggestions.
<titan_ark> brjann, whats nopenoffice?
<sash_> munsking: unetbootin?
<JrodDCx> Its A USB live system creator
<brjann> titan_ark, that's just how aptitude search strings are written. ~i means installed, ~n means name. so ~nopenoffice means "matches name 'openoffice'"
<nXhQXv2W> brjann: thanks for the info that helped. How should I configure wireless settings without NetworkManager? or troubleshoot it?
<munsking> yea i used it once on windows, but i didnt notice it was for linux as well so i forgot about it or something :)
<titan_ark> brjann, ah okay. got it. i tried purge and remove and it asked me to use autoremove
<brjann> titan_ark, that's apt-get, not aptitude :)
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, why without NetworkManager?
<titan_ark> brjann, :O i did aptitude (thought thats how you do a reinstall and its doing something)
<brjann> titan_ark, oh, okay. just that aptitude doesn't have an autoremove. i was confused for a second :)
<nXhQXv2W> brjann: spotty wireless throughput.
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, I don't know that I would suspect nm as the culprit for that
<JrodDCx> nXhQXv2W:  thats sounds like a driver issue my friend not a ntwork manager one
<sadfghj> How do I make Empathy use the system proxy?
<brjann> titan_ark, so you're doing the right thing with aptitude. let us know how it goes :)
<JrodDCx> sadfghj: i find pidgen works better with that!
<sadfghj> JrodDCx: Yeah, I have to use Pidgin to talk here.
<JrodDCx> why dont you like it ?
<sadfghj> JrodDCx: Why don't I like what?
<ja660k> how do i set up my.cnf for mysql so that i can connect to it from another computer on the network?
<JrodDCx> pidgen ?
<brjann> sadfghj, it's a known bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/304889
<JrodDCx> personal preference ?
<sadfghj> JrodDCx: I want to give Empathy a try.
 * Justme` Nice money making methods and software for noobs like me. http://www.wegivedollars.com It's not my website but I earned 121$ only today with those methods. I hope I don't get a bann
<JrodDCx> KIck him!
<sadfghj> Justme`: ZOMG give me the money!
<pfarrell> hi. I am trying to make a debian package of a small python program that I wrote. It consists of some python modules (in the namespace diamond.*) and a script that runs them (in /usr/bin/diamond). When I make the package, the .deb has all of the .py files in /usr/share/pyshared, as I would expect. But when I try to run /usr/bin/diamond, it says it cannot find the diamond.* modules; there is no symlink in /usr/lib/python2.X/dist-packages to the
<pfarrell>  /usr/share/pyshared/diamond directory. I've tried calling both dh_pycentral -i and dh_pysupport -i in the debian/rules file, but the same behaviour occurs with both. any ideas? if I add a symlink /usr/lib/python2.X/dist-packages/diamond ->  /usr/share/pyshared/diamond, then it works; but I thought that the .deb would take care of that itself
<JrodDCx> !flood | pfarrell
<ubottu> pfarrell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JrodDCx> sadfghj:  Trust me empathy is nothing special  :( they shoved it down are thoughts
<titan_ark> brjann, well after removal i tried install and its no good!
<sadfghj> JrodDCx: s/are/our/
<JrodDCx> that was fast typeing
<JrodDCx> lol
<brjann> ja660k, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Set%20mysql%20bind%20address
<brjann> titan_ark, bummer.
<chrislsp> Can i play Lineage on Ubuntu 9.04?
<sadfghj> JrodDCx: s/typeing/typing/
<JrodDCx> sadfghj:  this is a support  channel  not a classroom  :(
<JrodDCx> lol
<titan_ark> brjann, i wonder when i try to remove it again in the same way it says no packages!
<sadfghj> JrodDCx: I'm in a classroom at school.
<rifter> sadfghj, I use pidgin for ims and xchat for irc
<pfarrell> JrodDCx: sorry
<brjann> titan_ark, oh, what command are you using to install again?
<JrodDCx> pfarrell:  No worrys, are you new here ?
<pfarrell> yep
<titan_ark> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<titan_ark> brjann, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<rifter> chrislsp: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2273
<nXhQXv2W> Hmm how do I be sure its a driver issue and not a network manager issue?
<titan_ark> at least the documents used to open but with garbled formatting and missing etxt, now the documents dont even open!
<nXhQXv2W> Erhm "how can I"
<JrodDCx> nXhQXv2W:  I can say 90% it is
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, networkmanager really doesn't do anything but run other programs that do the heavy lifting.
<rifter> chrislsp: based onthat I would say yes
<brjann> titan_ark, and openoffice is in fact installed?
<JrodDCx> le0:  please stay joined or leave ... thanks
<titan_ark> brjann, yes it is
<rifter> titan_ark, have you tried running openoffice and then opening the document in openoffice?
<titan_ark> brjann, hmmm now i have removed everything and the search result is also zilch, now how do i install it again? what is the right command?
<chrislsp> thanks rifter
<rifter> or are you opening with the file browser
<madura> hey any one here compiled projectm in ubuntu?
<madura> i need some help
<titan_ark> rifter, documents were opening, i was facing trouble with the crappy office 2007 formats
<phnom> Anyone here with an Asus ULXXVt that have the nvidia card working?
<le0> soz JrodDCx, my net is bouncing for some reason....
<brjann> sudo aptitude install openoffice.org
<rifter> titan_ark, ah yes
<brjann> titan_ark, one other thing you could do, though, is there's a "missing recommends" filter in synaptic. if there are parts of openoffice that are now missing they'd be in there
<JrodDCx> le0:  oh im sorry :( we've had alot of spammers in the last 10 mins , carry on
<titan_ark> brjann, just started the install again. can i check it after the install?
<ja660k> brjann: it doesnt seem to work? i get this error: mysql: unknown variable 'bind-address=192.168.0.5'
<nXhQXv2W> how do I manually configure or run those apps?
<nXhQXv2W> or find out what it runs..
<Guest1337> i have installed GtkPod in ubuntu 8.10  but its not playing any thing
<rifter> phnom, I don't think so..google seems to be saying that the nvidia driver for linux does not support it
<brjann> ja660k, i think you might need whitespace around the equal sign
<brjann> titan_ark, yep
<rifter> Guest1337 do other programs make sounds?
<rifter> Guest1337 can you play stuff in movieplayer(totem)
<munsking> hmm it doesnt seem to work with unetbootin, it cant find the kernel image or something, but i used the official ISO. does anyone have an other idea to get freeNAS to a bootable usb stick
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, just a sec
<ja660k> brjman: yeah i tried it with a space, and a tab same thing
<titan_ark> brjann, whoa installed and atleast documents open. but the buttons look huge and like shit!
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, about halfway down the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Dynamo-php> Hi, how can I mount sftp:// (created from Places -> Connect to Server) to a folder so I can access it like: /home/username/sftp ?
<lilsnoop-android> Anyone ever try running ubuntu on mobile?
<pfarrell> Dynamo-php: fuse can do that, can't it?
<pfarrell> with sshfs
<lilsnoop-android> Cell
<JrodDCx> titan_ark:  please dont say sh**  :(
<brjann> ja660k, huh. that's the right variable, and is set in my my.cnf...
<titan_ark> JrodDCx, oops. i am so sorry! i apologize for the language
<munsking> can anyone help me with freeNAS?
<drizzt___> why radeon driver is such a shit?
<brjann> titan_ark, you can check synaptic for missing recommends, maybe there's something in there that'll help
<Dynamo-php> pfarrell, I googled, read about fuse, but when I followed instructions, at sudo modprobe fuse I get this output: FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<JrodDCx> titan_ark:  No worrys , im just trying to help ya , the bot may have got ya. (good thing not)
<pfarrell> sounds like you're missing the package that contains the kernel module
<rifter> Dynamo-php, did you install the module?
<titan_ark> brjann, yes 3 were missing, 1 was a language support. installing em
<Guest1337>  i have installed GtkPod in ubuntu 8.10  but its not playing any thing
<Dynamo-php> rifter, that's what I don't know of!
<titan_ark> JrodDCx, :) thx
<ja660k> brjann: do you mind taking a look if i put it on a pastebin?
<Dynamo-php> rifter, what exactly am I supposed to install? what is the app name in apt-get ?
<Guest1337> saying xmms missing
<haffe> Baha.
<haffe> Hungrig igen.
<brjann> ja660k, can't promise much but i'll look :)
<sadfghj> Can someone please tell me what to enter into Pidgin to connect to Facebook XMPP chat? I tried Googling for the information but the firewall blocks the word "Facebook"
<nXhQXv2W> brjann: Thanks : )
<rifter> Dynamo-php, well I haven't messed with this but when you go to synaptic and search for fuse there are actually a lot of modules
<rifter> Dynamo-php, for different filesystems
<Dynamo-php> rifter, I need to know what to choose!
<munsking> doesnt anyone have any experience with freeNAS?
<drizzt___> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<brjann> Dynamo-php, you're after sshfs
<Dynamo-php> brjann, that's right
<JrodDCx> drizzt___:  please dont hurt Ubottu hes my favorite pet robot :)
<titan_ark> JrodDCx, brjann no luck, still the same after installing all missing packages
<rifter> Dynamo-php, well when I installed sshfs (which would be sudo apt-get sshfs) it didn't seem to need dependencies onmy system..let me check
<pfarrell> Dynamo-php: try installing the sshfs package and using the sshfs command
<Dynamo-php> pfarrell, I already did
<pfarrell> did you add yourself to the fuse group?
<pfarrell> see /usr/share/doc/sshfs/README.Debian
<titan_ark> i guess i will have to use MS office, so much for my goodbye to windows =(
<JrodDCx> titan_ark:  try going to your home dir and pressing ctrl+h and fineding and delete .openoffice folder
<JrodDCx> this removes any curropt configs
<titan_ark> JrodDCx, done
<brjann> titan_ark, logging out and back in couldn't hurt either
<Dynamo-php> pfarrell, I guess I did!
<drizzt___> titan_ark: MS Office is the best office package here, so you have no choice
<JrodDCx> reinstalling wouldnt hurt either!
<ja660k> brjann: http://pastie.org/843878
<titan_ark> brjann, oki doki, logging off
<brjann> Dynamo-php, what happens when you try to sshfs?
<titan_ark> drizzt___, :(
<brjann> titan_ark, night!
<JrodDCx> drizzt___:  please stop saying weird stuff
<Dynamo-php> brjann, try sshfs as a command or install?
<brjann> Dynamo-php, command
<drizzt___> JrodDCx: please stop address me with offtopic messages
<brjann> Dynamo-php, e.g. sshfs youruser@example.com:/remote_folder /local_folder
<pfarrell> Dynamo-php: if you are still having trouble with the fuse kernel module, I know you can build it for your kernel with module-assistant
<thefirm> Hi. I'm trying to convert a PC to Linux at a hostel, and have very limited resources (for example, no CDRW) and an old computer (for example, no USB boot).
<pfarrell> try sudo m-a list
<Dynamo-php> pfarrell, one sec
<titan_ark> brjann, logged back in and its still the same. I deleted the .openoffice folder before logging out :(
<drizzt___> thefirm: Ubuntu is not exactly for old machines
<JrodDCx> drizzt___:  This is not off topic , you are disrupting channel flow . im sorry if that hurts your feelings
<brjann> ja660k, ahh, you put the bind-address line in the wrong place
<thefirm> I'm using loadlin and the Ubuntu 9.10 kernel/initrd. I can't boot from another media, I can't risk the HDD MBR with syslinux, the host is running Windows 98.
<thefirm> drizzt__: it's new enough (PIII/700Mhz)
<pfarrell> does anyone know anything about making a debian package out of some python? I am having some pycentral|pysupport confusion
<freewareprophet> halo, I'm tryin yo install flah player plugin for mozilla and I gt an error: conflcits, how do I see wht's th problem?
<rifter> thefirm you can order ubuntu cds, and you might check a local linux user group, they usually can provide them to you
<ja660k> brjnn: ah, which bit do i put it in?
<Dynamo-php> pfarrell, I did it .. what's next?
<freewareprophet> is tere another alternative?
<ja660k> brjann: oh i see now
<brjann> ja660k, remove the line you added under the [client] section, and scroll down to  like 56ish. there's already one there for you to uncomment
<rifter> http://www.linux.org/groups/
<thefirm> rifter: I'm 250km away from the closest city, am leaving here in 24 hours andprolly not to return.
<ja660k> brjann: thanks alot
<m_fulder> I've tried to configure my .rctorrent.rc file like this: http://pastebin.com/7wM7a2KJ still it doesn't add my .torrent files automaticly why?
<rifter> thefirm that is a sticky wicket then
<brjann> ja660k, no problem
<thefirm> I managed to start booting with loadlin, loaded kernel&initramfs image, but Scroll/Caps/Numlock flash twice and the machineboots.
<thefirm> Any tips for thisparticular thing?
<thefirm> (sorry, the kbd is shoddy too :)
<pfarrell> Dynamo-php: not sure :-/
<thefirm> Any boot parameters to try?
<JrodDCx> Try CrunchBang on a slow system
<brjann> titan_ark, :( sorry we couldn't help
<thefirm> I read acpi=off et all might help, but I think they won't be parsed at all until later on in the boot process; am I wrong?
<thefirm> s/et all/et al/
<rifter> thefirm, how about this? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi
<rifter> thefirm, I have not tried it mind
<titan_ark> brjann, :) np thanks for all the help. I guess MS will never let me met go of it!
<brjann> titan_ark, one of these days... :)
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> thanks once again
<titan_ark> night
<thefirm> rifter: kill me if I know why, but wubi won't start; at all.
<titan_ark> bye bye
<JrodDCx> titan_ark:  Please re install!  we need ppl like you as a user!
<thefirm> rifter: the process is there, but nothing happens.
<rifter> thefirm, acpi=off is given during the bootloader menu, so before the kernel boots. it's A kernel option
<yo_rmn> hello, having trouble whit flash plugin
<thefirm> rifter: wubi.exe runs, no UI or anything, and that's it.
<thefirm> rifter: I suspect spyware, not sure.
<titan_ark> JrodDCx, :) Ubuntu is something i cant let go off :) I am the creative lead of the LUG at my school too so i need to get more people to start using it , i need to show poeple their options
<lepoete911> y a til des francais ??
<rifter> thefirm spybot: search and destroy can tell you if there is spyware
<rifter> thefirm, but I don't know why spyware would be affecting wubi
<thefirm> I dunno, wubi is doing shoddy things (ditching a running Windows kernel and switching to Linux), I'm not sure what a spyware might do.
<thefirm> rifter: I agree it's not extremely likely, but I don't know what else to think.
<thefirm> rifter: I'm booting to MSDOS for a bit, ttyl.
<rifter> thefirm, yeah I personally think it's a pretty risky proposition, but I have bnever trie dit
<thefirm> rifter: I love living on the edge :)
<thefirm> rifter: besides, once I boot Ubuntu from a USB stick, I may be able to use the CDRW burner, and once I can boot from the CD, I'm very confident.
<drizzt___> why the `radeon' driver is such a shit?
<thefirm> (I can't get the burner to work in Windows, no drivers and I salvaged it from a dead machine I found here)
<thefirm> anyway, ttyl
<thefirm> 10x!
<nucc1> i'm trying to install bugzilla3 and the post-inst script fails saying subprocess... returned error exit status 14
<tobi_> why is pulse audio included in Ubuntu?
<tobi_> this is a unresponsive step by Ubuntu developers
<tobi_> *unresponsible
<Lesiuk> hi
<Lesiuk> :)
<PhreakBall> woah,, hey
<sonicroxs> Hi, I have a sound problem. Sometimes my sound is working, sometimes it is not (more often). It usually starts working after staying off for a long period of time, but then, if I restart or turn off the laptop, the sound will not work. Help?
<drizzt_> i would still like some comment about sad `radeon' excuse fora video driver. what can I do with it?
<Kovra> I have recently upgrade from 9.04 on a laptop I own. I used the automated upgrade upon reboot into 9.10 my laptop is unusably slow
<madPJKfan> drizzt: wassup?
<sonicroxs>  Hi, I have a sound problem. Sometimes my sound is working, sometimes it is not (more often). It usually starts working after staying off for a long period of time, but then, if I restart or turn off the laptop, the sound will not work. Help?
<drizzt_> wassup? that PoS doesn't work
<tobi_> after removing pulse audio in karmic I am left with no volume control applet
<madPJKfan> yeah, I have radeon x1600 - very annoying in karmic
<madPJKfan> can't seem to find anyway around it...
<sonicroxs> can anyone help?
<madPJKfan> sonix, I get something similar - when I check the sound properties, I have 2 output devices, sometimes I have to change to the second one
<rifter> sonicroxs, well that could be a problem with the driver (kernel module) for your sound, or with the mixer, (which by default is pulseaudio)
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone! For some reason every once in a while my laptop completely locks up(I have to hold the power button down to turn it off). I am trying to figure out what it causing it and am currently going through my logs to find out what is happening. Does anyone know of anyway I can try to narrow down what is causing the problem? I don't have any peripherals or anything connected.
<itheos> hey can i use remote desktop viewer to see my friend's screen?
<madPJKfan> fuzzybunny: cosmic rays?
<Industrial> so I switched window managers in ubuntu...
<rifter> fuzzybunny, you might install the system monitor tools to see cpu usage and temperature.. let me get you the right packages
<brjann> fuzzybunny, my first idea would be memtest
<Industrial> my sound doesnt work, my internet doesnt work and there is no xorg.conf
<rifter> brjann, not a bad idea
<AkhlD> hello people
<Industrial> why does ubuntu rely on gui apps to configure and connect hardware?
<madPJKfan> Industrial: xorg.conf is not installed by default - not needed so much these days
<fuzzybunny>  brjann is that through the startup menu?
<fuzzybunny> err the boot menu
<nXhQXv2W> How do I find out what chipset (wireless) I have to see if I can install some alternative driver?
<itheos> how can i use "remote desktop viewer" to see my friend's screen?
<hiexpo> morning all
<Industrial> madPJKfan: I know but now I dont know wether I am really running with intel display drivers or not for example
<madPJKfan> there are a couple of commands, I think
<brjann> fuzzybunny, yep, i believe so. it's not a fast test, definitely something you want to do when you've got a night to let it run
<madPJKfan> glxinfo mebbe?
 * AkhlD have reinstalled the ubuntu9.10 and all my files in the other Drive (NTFS) has an extension like *.viCrypt
<AkhlD> how do i brin those files back ?
<rifter> fuzzybunny, I think sensors-applet is the applet that puts the sensors onyour bar, and that should depend all the modules you need.  that applet shows the temperatures
<AkhlD> itheos, try VNC
<madPJKfan> ...thinking... X - version?
<hiexpo> rifter, yes that's whatthey are  i use them
<rifter> fuzzybunny, yeah sensors-applet.  you might have to add it to the bar manually after ypou install it
<AkhlD> anyone have answer for my question ?
<fuzzybunny> thanks you guys
<fuzzybunny> I will give it a shot and see what i come up with
<Industrial> madPJKfan: what about internet and sound? I _need_ to run nm-applet to get internet? theres no initscript for networks?
<fuzzybunny> what logs should i look in?
<rifter> fuzzybunny, system monitor will show you cpu usage in a running graph, and of course top can break that down for you
<itheos> doesnt ubuntu provide any such software already installed? how can i expect a noob who has just boot from the live cd to install anything?
<brjann> fuzzybunny, well, usually with a hard crash like that, logs don't help much, as the kernel freezes before it has a chance to complain.
<rifter> fuzzybunny, so besides hardware faiilures like memory, you want to see if there are processes pegging the system or heat issues
<brjann> fuzzybunny, but if there was anything useful, it'd probably be in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<fuzzybunny> if it is a heat issue what would you do in that situation if it is a laptop?
<fuzzybunny> I am quite a comp addict so it wouldn't surprise me if it is a heat issue
<gordi> ola
<hiexpo> fuzzybunny, if its a heat issue i did this fire up the ole compressor and with a airgun blow in the vents problem solved
<madPJKfan> Industrial - now out of my league - have to go afk, sorry
<brjann> fuzzybunny, my laptop sits on a pad with fans in it
<brjann> fuzzybunny, something like http://www.actfind.com/product_images/y/pcck0202__25103.jpg
<rifter> fuzzybunny, gnome-system-monitor is the system monitor I was talking about
<jxajro> alo bom dia a todos!
<rifter> fuzzybunny, yeah make sure the laptop is not on something soft that is blocking  the vents, you can clean it, too
<jxajro> pelo amor de deus gente...alguém pode me ajudar com esta porra de ubuntu?
<nXhQXv2W> Industrial: If I rember right knoppix had a command line config util.
<jxajro> isto virou o samba do  crioulo doido!
<AkhlD> Any clue about this file extension *.viCrypt
<fuzzybunny> so it clean it I would just use a compressed air can and blow in the vent parts?
<brjann> !pt | jxajro
<ubottu> jxajro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rifter> fuzzybunny, and yeah there are stands like they are saying that elevate the laptop for better airflow and may also blow on it with fans
<jxajro> ok...obrigado
<al_> with respect to find, how would you specify -name *.spf and *.md5 ?
<hiexpo> fuzzybunny, if its overheating it is dirty you need to blow it out normal core temp runs around 120 degrees
<al_> -name *.spf && *.md5 ?
<erUSUL> al_: -name *.spf -name *.md5
<al_> erUSUL: ta
<rifter> fuzzybunny, yeah just that would be a big help.  obviously if you're tecnical minded enough and it doesn't void your warranty you could take it apart and clean it more thoroughly.  But you're best off just getting the low-hanging fruit and not risking more damage.. laptops can be tougfh to get apart and at least some of them I have seen you need to replace the heatsink compound on certain parts if you open them
<fuzzybunny> oh ok
<rifter> fuzzybunny, so, blow air in vents, make sure vents are not blocked
<fuzzybunny> ok well thanks guys
<fuzzybunny> I will try all that
<fuzzybunny> and hopefully can figure it out
<brjann> fuzzybunny, good luck :)
<fuzzybunny> it seems to be happening more
<maria> hello
<rifter> fuzzybunny, then you may have a failing dimm
<rifter> fuzzybunny, ram is the most likely part to fail besides hard disk
<brjann> and at least bad memory is easy to fix
<nXhQXv2W> How do I find out what chipset (wireless) I have?
<rifter> nXhQXv2W, well is it from a card or onboard?
<brjann> nXhQXv2W, lspci | grep Network
<fuzzybunny> ok
<fuzzybunny> night guys i love you all
<fuzzybunny> and your great
<brjann> :)
<fuzzybunny> is there anyway to reload the panel without logging out and back in again
<sash_> fuzzybunny: kill it and restart it
<erUSUL> fuzzybunny: define reload
<fuzzybunny> sash_, that did it thanks
<phat> hi guys, I installed thinkfinger then uninstalled it, but it seems to have left a bit of itself in PAM, I get the following lines in auth.log :
<phat> PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_thinkfinger.so): /lib/security/pam_thinkfinger.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nXhQXv2W> brjann: Thanks
<phat> it's not much of a problem, but i'd like it if this didn't happen anymore
<al_> hmmm, -name *.spf -name *.md5 didnt work
<jxajro> HELLO..HOW I CONECT TO UBUNTU BR???
<al_> this is on busybox but should still be ok
<DJones> jxajro: Type /join #ubuntu-br
<jxajro> ahhhh ok...I will try again..thx
<indus> jxajro, just click here #ubuntu-br
<indus> jxajro, ok ? here #ubuntu-br
<FunkyWeasel> My sound has completely died on my ibex box since reboot :/
<jxajro> here?
<FunkyWeasel> All I have is intermitant buzzing now :(
<jxajro> where i type this?
<jxajro> #ubuntu-br
<FunkyWeasel> Should I remove all ALSA and PulseAudio and start from scratch?
<FunkyWeasel> Or just abandon my linux desktop for sound and rely on pie-pod?
<brjann> jxajro, click this --> #ubuntu-br
<sabgenton> could some grub2 person tell me: if i back up my grub.cfg and then overwrite it back if I have boot problems is that a bad idea?
<sabgenton> as all changes now are spose to be done via update-grub
<sabgenton> does grub just look at grub.cfg and thats it or does it care about  all those scripts that got put together when you ran install-grub
<sabgenton> if it only knows about grub.cfg I would asume overwriting it with a backed up grub.cfg  would be ok?
<erUSUL> sabgenton: grub2 conf is done via /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<FunkyWeasel> No one wants to touch linux sound issues then?  Fair nuff, don't blame them.
<emiliyo> sergiooooooooooooo
<emiliyo> k te kuentaas
<erUSUL> !es | emiliyo
<ubottu> emiliyo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<emiliyo> you funking mather
<indus> FunkyWeasel, hi
<psycho_oreos> FunkyWeasel, imo pulseaudio is usually the culprit, especially in older versions of *ubuntu
<indus> FunkyWeasel, there was no pulseaudio in ibex
<indus> psycho_oreos, as far as ai remember pulse came in hardy
<psycho_oreos> indus, wasn't hardy before ibex? :)
<sabgenton> erUSUL: I realize that
<indus> psycho_oreos, aah oops yes 8.10
<indus> :D
<indus> FunkyWeasel, install 9.10
<sabgenton> but I want to back up the grub.cfg that is made from those files
<indus> FunkyWeasel, did you check with alsamixer if anything is muted
<FunkyWeasel> indus psycho_oreos: Cheers chaps.  Oddly I find that now when I do sound preferences OSS produces a test where Pulse and ALSA produce loud crackles, but only when I plug headphones into the rear audio jack.
<sabgenton> is that ok?
<fuzzybunny> oh guys I just have one other question. On my computer(Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D) there is this indicator light that comes on whenever you put the screen down and it is really bright. Is there anyway I can turn it off? In windows there was this sony utility that let you turn it off but I am not sure how to turn it off in linux
<erUSUL> sabgenton: if you backup a grub.cfg with pointers to kernel no longer installed it will not work when restored
<sabgenton> if I restore (cp grub.cfg.back grub.cfg) will that be ok?
<sabgenton> oh
<FunkyWeasel> Indus: Nothing's muted, and 9.10 is definitely on my to do list - unfortunately this is my work machine and I can still code on it.  Having no sound isn't mission critical, apart from my sanity in the office :)
<brjann> fuzzybunny, the bluetooth light?
<FunkyWeasel> I am also coming to the conclusion that my desktop is f[udg]ed.
<erUSUL> sabgenton: that's why update-grub is run with kernel install's and removals
<psycho_oreos> FunkyWeasel, weird, if OSS did pass then it might be issue with driver on ALSA
<sabgenton> erUSUL: are u simpley taking about if I no longer have the OS / kernel there to boot?
<sergiiyo> hola
<emiliyo> jjiajjaa
<erUSUL> sabgenton: yes. there are kernel updates from time to time
<erUSUL> !es | sergiiyo emiliyo
<ubottu> sergiiyo emiliyo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fuzzybunny> brjann, no it is this one below the bezel on my laptop
<sabgenton> erUSUL: yeah thats fine I can handle that
<FunkyWeasel> Psycho_oreos: True - for now I might try stripping pulse audio and alsa, reinstalling alsa, see if that works.   Unless that's a terrible idea of course :)
<al_> when you run the rind command, how do you make it run on a particular directory as oposed to the current one?
<psycho_oreos> FunkyWeasel, well I'd give it a try personally, oss is somewhat already deprecated
<sabgenton> erUSUL: futher more if i edit the grub.cfg carefull is that ok though not recomended?
<sabgenton> mainly can I at least change the default number for booting which OS
<ardchoille> al_: find /path/here
<brjann> fuzzybunny, try     ls /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop
<al_> ta
<hiexpo> fuzzybunny, google it how do i turn off etc { on your brand laptop} on ubuntu
<erUSUL> sabgenton: as i said all changes would be lost when something runs update-grub
<brjann> fuzzybunny, anything in there that looks like a light or led?
<sergiiyo> ablan en ingles
<erUSUL> sabgenton: that number can be set in /etc/default/grub afaik
<FunkyWeasel> psycho_oreos: Cheers
<fuzzybunny> brjann, driver  modalias  power  subsystem  uevent
<llcoolhodge> i cannot figure out how to download emulator on to ubuntu
<emiliyo> pinocho komeme en el tuenti
<rifter> FunkyWeasel, I have noticed that sometimes I get stuttering sound in certian applications or crackled distorted sound, using pulseaudio.  switching those applications to using esd or starting them with esddsp worked
<hiexpo> llcoolhodge, what are you trying to do?
<llcoolhodge> i went to site followed steps but i am not good at ubuntu or computerrs yet can some one help me with steps to download gameboy advance emulator
<sabgenton> erUSUL: ok from what your say all the new warnings about don't edit grub.cfg in grub2 are mainly waring about it being overridden when update-grub is run
<rifter> FunkyWeasel, which is funny since the esd commands arer just routes to pulseaudio
<FunkyWeasel> rifter: That's pretty crazy :)
<rifter> FunkyWeasel, if you still have pulseaudio installed
<erUSUL> sabgenton: right
<brjann> fuzzybunny, bummer. i'm out of ideas ;)
<sabgenton> erUSUL:  /etc/default/grub does have that number yes but I still want to edit grub.cfg from time to time when I boot from another distro to that file
<sabgenton> which you are saying is do able :)
<hiexpo> llcoolhodge, those are always a piece of work use google and read you'll figure it out
<erUSUL> sabgenton: i have it is the line ---> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<sabgenton> (yes  even though it will most likely get overiden )
<llcoolhodge> i did but i am not computer literate
<llcoolhodge> i am trying
<sabgenton> erUSUL: I know how to do that
<llcoolhodge> but i need someone to hel me out
<FunkyWeasel> rifter: If I still have pulseaudo installed...?
<sabgenton> I just want to know if I go against the grain and edit grub.cfg directly that I will be ok
<llcoolhodge> can no one help me
<erUSUL> sabgenton: ok; you came here with your mind already made up. not sure qwhy are you asking anything. just edit the file
<joni_noplu> llcoolhodge, which emulator u want to install?
<rifter> FunkyWeasel, what I mean by that is when pulseaudio is installed it replaces the esd commands with wrappers to pulseaudio
<sabgenton> and the answer sounds like "yes but just don't come crying when it gets overwritten"
<rifter> FunkyWeasel, nevertheless using the esd commands worked for me onsome applications
<llcoolhodge> gameboy advance joni_noplu
<sabgenton> ^because u have just enlightend me to what I have said above
<ravionrails> when i open link in xchat it opened in firefox 3.5.8 but where it reside in my system how to check
<rifter> llcoolhodge, I can helkp you hold up
<rifter> llcoolhodge, there's a gba emulator in the normal repositories
<sergiiyo> sipollo emiliyo xupame el pityo
<airtonix> ravionrails, system > preferences > preferred applications
<llcoolhodge> really
<llcoolhodge> where is normal repositories rifter
<rifter> llcoolhodge, do sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance-gtk from the command line
<FunkyWeasel> rifter: Nice one.  Also downloading ISO for 9.10 in the hopes I get time this afternoon :)
<sabgenton> erUSUL: so if i do go against the grain and edit grub.cfg I just need to back it up if I really want to hold on to those settings (as it will get overridden) :)
<rifter> llcoolhodge, or go to system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<rifter> llcoolhodge, then search for visualboyadvance
<rifter> llcoolhodge, click the visualboyadvance-gtk to get the one with graphical controls
<rifter> llcoolhodge, and to answer your question on repositories, repositories are where packages you can install are stored. the normal ones are already set upwhen you install ubuntu
<sabgenton> erUSUL: I know it's not the best but you have confirmed with me that  it's not just going to completely blow up in my face if I know a bit about how it works
<llcoolhodge> where do i find the roms to play with are those going to be different also rifter
<rifter> llcoolhodge, after you click the check box for visualboyadvance-gtk click apply and it shoudl be installed
<llcoolhodge> yes i did that also rifter
<rifter> llcoolhodge, can't helpyou on roms, that would be illegal.. but I hear google might know
<erUSUL> sabgenton: i already said that you can just edit the file if you want.
<erUSUL> !piracy | llcoolhodge
<ubottu> llcoolhodge: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hiexpo> rifter, - that's why i wouldn't help him i already got a strike on me   lol
<phat> so no one can help me?
<sabgenton> erUSUL: except for one shot stuff I will put all my  permanent grub needs in  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<al_> if i put some commands in a file
<al_> can i then run the file?
<rifter> hiexpo, yeah installing an emul;ator is not piracy. telling people where to find software is
<al_> like a batch file?
<sabgenton> erUSUL: can you just confirm that I have the picture right here?
<sabgenton> erUSUL: and thanks for your help
<erUSUL> sabgenton: yes
<erUSUL> !grub2 | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hiexpo> rifter, -  exately i got a nastyemail a week ago about that from fbi   :(
<rifter> hiexpo, ouch..I would not like to get emails from the fbi
<sabgenton> erUSUL: I only will edit grub.cfg  directly  if I have to boot in from an other distro cause something is broken
<sabgenton> I do respect the guidelines
<sabgenton> thx again :)
<rifter> hiexpo, it freaked me out enough years ago when I got that one bill gates sent to everyone on earth
<m_anish_> infid: just logged back ... hope ur problem's solved
<hiexpo> rifter, -  oh ya i remember that
 * m_anish_ reads up
<root_> hey
<nXhQXv2W> Looked through dmesg. how do I know what driver is loaded for my card?
<Guest72761> anybody
<Guest72761> i need some help
<llcoolhodge> just to let all u nerds know i have the hard copies...it is not illegal to download rims if u have the actual games...then that becomes piracy...i also am in the US Navy so i wouldnt involve myself in something so stupid as to hurt my career
<bazhang> Guest72761, then ask
<hiexpo> rifter, -  ya the letter said you do what you want but don't be telling other people how to nor advise them of such
<yeshuah> How do I restrict the resources used by a script run by cron?
<Guest72761> how can i install beef on backtrack
<rifter> hiexpo, I also got one of their nasty snail mail letters they sent to everyone threatening that they would say they were pirates if they did not buy more copies of windows.  That was annnoying. what awas more annoying is that companies and governments caved in on those threats
<bazhang> Guest72761, join the backtrack channel and ask
<brjann> yeshuah, do you just want to make it play nicely and not interfere with interactive processes?
<bazhang> Guest72761, /join #backtrack-linux
<Guest72761> how can i install beef on backtrack?
<hiexpo> rifter, -  yep was scare tactics
<yeshuah> brjann: I have a python script which runs once a day - but it is running for 1-2 hours and during this time, all my other processes (webservers) are crippled
<Guest72761> thanx
<airtonix> Guest71216, you can only have bacon
<rifter> hiexpo, I made sure form then on to use linux
<rifter> hiexpo, like ernie ball
<brjann> yeshuah, the simplest thing to try is the 'nice' command
<erUSUL> yeshuah: nice ionice it ?
<hiexpo> Guest72761, help with backtrack is at backtrack-linux
<rifter> yeshuah, renice the process
<theadmin> Hm. Help please. I want display not to fade out when my computa is idle, i set everything in Power Management to "Never" already, yet it still does it!
<rifter> yeshuah, and you can use nice when you call it
<rifter> yeshuah, the next time
<yeshuah> rifter:  (And others) ok thanks - will look up renice and ionice
<joni_noplu> theadmin, check screensaver settings
<rifter> theadmin, it is probably your monitor
<brjann> yeshuah, and just plain old nice
<theadmin> joni_noplu: o_O *checks*
<theadmin> rifter: nah, it has no such settings at all
<rifter> theadmin, somemonitors blank on their own
<rifter> theadmin, butcheck screen saver first
<yeshuah> brjann: whats the difference?
<theadmin> rifter: Yep. It was the problem... Weird screensaver there.
<brjann> yeshuah, nice launches a process with a given niceness. renice changes the niceness of an already-running process. ionice is like nice, but for IO instead of load
<peleg_> Since the upgrade to 8.04, all mp3s I hear are being "cut" every few seconds; that is, the song playing is not fluent, I have this "bumps" or something in the middle of it
<hiexpo> rifter, -  yah me to i hate windows buti still use a few programs that are only supported on windows cause i have not found a suitable solution yet like dvdfab and dvd shrink is all
<erUSUL> !info schedtool | yeshuah
<ubottu> yeshuah: schedtool (source: schedtool): Queries/alters process' scheduling policy and CPU affinity. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.0-1 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 84 kB
<hiexpo> rifter, -  but i am working on a simalar one to dvdfab for linux
<peleg_> That's awful, I can't really enjoy music that way any more.
<peleg_> I think that maybe the upgrade killed one of my encoders
<candy__> I've
<candy__> vista n i installed ubuntu. It shows grub loading then directly takes
<candy__> to ubuntu rather than asking. Grub2 is there and when i saw grub.d
<candy__> files it has no files for vista only default files, now should i create
<candy__> a custom file for windows vista? How to add other os to grub menu?
<FloodBot3> candy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | candy__
<ubottu> candy__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bazhang> candy__, did you try sudo update-grub
<nXhQXv2W> How do I know what driver is loaded for my card?
<rifter> peleg, well if it was that wouldn't the sounds not play at all?  what did you upgrade from?  maybe it's a mixer thning. what kind of apps are you using to play the mp3s?
<indus> candy__, Hi, other OS can be added by editing the file , /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<candy__> bazhang, yes but it didnt work
<rifter> nXhQXv2W, it should show up in dmesg
<indus> candy__, try installking os prober and run it
<candy__> indus, but i cant find my other os drive, it only show filesystem of linux not others
<indus> candy__, sudo apt-get install os-prober
<nXhQXv2W> rifter: ill try again. is there any reference I should look at?
<rifter> nXhQXv2W, this was your wireless card, right? I missed that part
<nXhQXv2W> rifter: yes
<GUcko1> guys what are "personal package archives" 'ppa'?
<jpds> !ppa | GUcko1
<ubottu> GUcko1: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rifter> nXhQXv2W, then you want to look for whether the card got configured under eth0, eth1, or ath0
<rifter> nXhQXv2W, what's happening with it now?
<indus> GUcko1, that factoid sucks
<peleg_> rifter, I have upgraded from 7.10, and I am using VLC. At the moment I am trying to play it with mplayer to see if the problem exists also there.
<candy__> indus, ll give a try
<indus> GUcko1, a ppa lets you install the latest versions of a software
<jpds> indus: Howso?
<gartral|p> hey all, im trying to reinstall ubuntu onto my dektop, i keep booting into graphical mode from the cd and getting AUTHENTICATION ERROR" on te vts and Ubuntu on the login screen, not letting me login at all..
<jpds> indus: No.
<indus> GUcko1, its risky and do it at your own risk
<jpds> indus: Only the versions that are packaged in it.
<indus> jpds, the factoid talks from a developer point of view ,
<indus> i and many others aint interested with it
<indus> GUcko1, anyways, so what do you want to do with a PPA
<rifter> nXhQXv2W, of course if it did it would show up under ifconfig
<yeshuah> brjann: ok have run renice on the process running now - setting it to 19 - but I get no performance increase on my webserver
<brjann> yeshuah, what is the script doing exactly?
<rifter> nXhQXv2W, otherwise you just have to go through dmesg trying to see if you see something about wireless
<peleg_> rifter, actually, it looks like the problem does not occur using mplayer. So: is it possilbe that vlc has a problem due to the upgrade?
<brjann> yeshuah, IO-heavy work? number crunching?
<indus> GUcko1, for example with the wine ppa, you get to use the latest versions of wine instead of those from the repository ,but it will be unstable or might be
<abukamel> #linuxac
<rifter> peleg, maybe or maybe vlc is using a different mixer
<yeshuah> brjann: it's parsing an xls file - comparing to an xml file - and creating a 2nd xml file from this
<rifter> peleg, I'd say the latter is more likely
<yeshuah> brjann: so maybe ionice is more important?
<nXhQXv2W> rifter: Thanks found it..
<gartral|p> how do i tell ubuntu to load the cd toram?
<brjann> yeshuah, could be, if it's hitting the disk often enough that it's increasing latency for everybody
<peleg_> rifter, I see... have any idea how can I check that? How can I check what mixer does it use, and how can I check the mixer itself?
<rifter> peleg, you can force the mixer by adding a command to the startup, for instance esddsp will tell it to use esd, padsp will tell it to use pulseaudio
<erUSUL> yeshuah: is the process heavy on i/o ?
<abukamel> #linuxac
<GUcko1> Indus: I'm having trouble with the video card on my new Inspiron that has core i3 and integrated Intel graphic chip :(
<gartral|p> whaTs the ubuntu equivelent to linux=toram
<rifter> peleg, well some programs let you change the mixer in configurations or commands; I'm not sure how to do that to vlc, but I do know if you prepend one of those commands it will reroute the sound t o a different mixer
<indus> GUcko1, which version of ubuntu? upgrade to latest
<RolandD> Here is an issue that has been bugging me for years and now it is time to get it solved :) I am running Ubuntu 9.10 and AMP. All is working fine except I cannot edit any files with my own username. All files are set to www-data:www-data and permissions to 644. My account is added to the www-data group. How can I edit files without having to use sudo?
<GUcko1> Indus: 9.10
<indus> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<indus> ok old
<jrib> RolandD: give the group write permissions
<GUcko1> Indus: The new CPUs have the graphic chip integrated with the CPU
<rifter> yeshuah, nice won't necessarily change the cpu load of a process.  what it does is give more slices to other processes
<bazhang> indus, 9.10 is not old
<brjann> RolandD, 644 means u=rw, g=r, o=r. you want 664 if you want to be able to write.
<indus> yes my comment was posted before
<Sh3r1ff> RolandD: you can't edit because the group rights are set to only read
<jrib> RolandD: or better yet, make a new group since you probably don't want apache to be able to write to all you files (it already can)
<indus> but one thing i know is core i3 all features are not used by the kernel in 9.10
<Sh3r1ff> RolandD: if you want to edit them with your user, change the rights to 664
<gartral|p> how do i load the cd to ram?
<RolandD> jrib: the files are uploaded via the Joomla installer, this would mean I need to keep changing persmission every time I upload?
<RolandD> or can I set a default value?
<yeshuah> rifter: alright - so far neither renice or ionice have changed anything
<jrib> RolandD: change the joomla preferences
<gartral|p> same for the i7
<indus> GUcko1, wow graphics integrated with cpu hmm
<RolandD> Thanks a lot guys, I am going to try it
<indus> ya and for i7
<indus> but possiblly in lucid
<indus> the turbo mode i believe
<madura> can i get some help on using ncurses with gcc??
<rifter> yeshuah, is it possible for you to convert that xls file to a csv or xml?  because it's possible that reading that file is more intensive than it would be a regular csv or xml
<gartral|p> indus do you know how to load the cd to ram before starting up
<hiexpo> rifter, -  have you tried lucyd yet?
<jrib> madura: be more specific
<peleg_> rifter, sorry, for technical reasons I have missed your last 3-4 sentences...
<erUSUL> madura: what kind of help ? how to install dev package of ncurses?
<brjann> yeshuah, if nicing doesn't help you might want to read up on /etc/security/limits.conf next :)
<indus> gartral|p, what you mean ?
<indus> gartral|p, hi
<yeshuah> rifter: the conversion from xls to csv would have to occur on the server aswell as the xls is all we get from the supplier.
<hiexpo> rifter, -  have you tried lucid
<yeshuah> brjann: will take a peep
<rifter> hiexpo, no
<gartral|p> linux=toram... need to load cd to ram then run installer
<gartral|p> indus ^^^^
<indus> isnt live cd running from ram already
<madura> jrib: I installed the libraries from package manager and then wrote this small ncurses prog which uses initscr() but the compiler says it cant find that function
<hiexpo> rifter, -  was wondering if it's as good as karmic
<brjann> yeshuah, be forewarned though that limits can be set harsh enough to cause the kernel to kill the process, and you probably don't want that. so tread lightly. :)
<gartral|p> indus no, it still accesses cd for alot of resources
<jrib> madura: what did you install exactly?  Did you install the -dev package for ncurses?
<indus> gartral|p, i have no idea how to load all into ram,too technical :)
<madura> jrib: well it has the header file now ...what is the name of dev package?
<indus> gartral|p, like a core dump hmppffffff
<jrib> madura: apt-cache search -n ncurses dev
<gartral|p> the OLD debian flag was linux or debian=toram
<indus> gartral|p, oh ok
<Andys^> why does my Windows Key not work in ubuntu?
<madura> jrib: i've installed libncurses5-dev
<joni_noplu> Andys^, what do u expect it to do?
<Kimo> How to resolve this Problem In Nvidia-Setting
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<Kimo> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<drizzt_> Andys^: do you have some x-function map[ped on it?
<madura> jrib:  i installed another package for C but still the same
<yeshuah> brjann: ok sounds scary - ok I can see with free that all my memory is being filled by the process - is there anyway to limit a process to only use like 50 of available RAM? - or this is /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<madura> jrib: undefined reference to `initscr'
<hiexpo> i got a question that bugs me how come whenever i install a deb package it always shows up in synaptic as installed local or obsolete
<rifter> joni_noplu wellin some distributions it opens the application menu
<rifter> joni_noplu  I remember it working like that ages ago on kde and gnome
<erUSUL> madura: did you pass "-lncurses" to gcc ?
<rifter> yeshuah, that would be limits.conf yes
<madura> i passed lcurses
<chrizthop> hello n_n
<rww> hiexpo: "local or obsolete" means it's not in the Ubuntu repositories. If you installed it from a /local/ package, it is indeed local, and thus belongs there.
<gartral|p> joni_noplu its better known as the meta key.. and it does worl, it just isnt mapped to do anything
<madura> erUSUL:
<gartral|p> work
<rww> hiexpo: ("local" meaning a .deb file you downloaded rather than something you got from the repos)
<gartral|p> droid keyboard hard to type on
<hiexpo> rww, got cha thanx
<Kimo> how i cant get accese to Ubuntu french chanel
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<rww> Kimo: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<Kimo> Ok Thanks
<gartral|p> kimo thank you for asking in english! ;)
<hatasu> hi all, i have some problem :(
<Kimo> im just a starter in english
<gartral|p> wow.. my computer hung loading the live enviroment
<indus> Kimo, just click here #ubuntu-fr
<rags> hello, I just did a safe upgrade on Hardy and I get some lilo warnings ...the total upgrade went thru..But now I'm a bit worried with the warnings..I see "Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed"..reason for concern?
<brjann> yeshuah, are you sure your process is actually using all the memory? it's normal for the free memory to be low, as the kernel uses the space for IO buffers, etc
<yeshuah> brjann:
<hatasu> i install ubuntu yesterday, and i can see windows in boot screen
<Kimo> thanks i'm now in french ubuntu channel
<indus> hatasu, and
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> a HD only can have 4 primary partitions ?
<hatasu> can't
<hatasu> sorry :P
<zeroXten> anyone know how best to script window interactions in Gnome? Something like AutoIT/AutoHotKey - list windows (like wmctrl) but also look for OK buttons, send clicks etc?
<gartral|p> not without !lvm
<Superbest> how do I disable the checks for too simple password, too similar password, etc?
<erUSUL> madura: then i dunno
<yeshuah> brjann: hmm according to pmap then 0k
<gartral|p> superbeast recompile an older kernal
<jrib> madura: pastebin your code...
<Superbest> gartral|p, woah seriously?
<madura> jrib: k wait
<gartral|p> yea, strict passwords is a kernal thing now
<rifter> rags, lba32 addressing assumed should be fine. unless your drive is over 20 years old
<brjann> yeshuah, probably because your script is running as root and you're not? try sudo pmap <pid> :)
<Superbest> gartral|p, that's absurd! It doesn't even work properly
<yeshuah> brjann: ah no - just forgot to run with sudo - 463564K
<gartral|p> you can ignor it though and use a "weak" password
<Superbest> gartral|p, it wn't let me from the about me screen
<rifter> yeshua top will show  you how much memory it is actually using
<hatasu> again... i install ubuntu yesterday, and i can't see windows in boot screen. what can i do?
<gartral|p> neither does freaking pulse!
<madura> jrib its acutally an example
<madura> jrib: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO/ncurses_programs/basics/scanw_example.c
<brjann> yeshuah, hm. i'm not sure what the best way to limit the memory usage is without risking killing the script.
<rifter> hatasu, it must not have configured grub automatically to boot to windows
<rags> rifter: there are a couple of warnings actaully :http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3L8NU6eb
<rifter> hatasu, you'll need to add it
<gartral|p> alright, i have a 4000 dpi mouse.. wheres mouse sensativity in ubuntu
<brjann> yeshuah, so i will take this opportunity to go to bed :) sorry i couldn't help more!
<oranosx> hey, is it possible to install Plymouth on Karmic?
<yeshuah> brjann: thanks for trying to help
<hatasu> rifter: how?
<jrib> madura: pastebin what you are running in a terminal and the full output
<gartral|p> ban os2mac.. chinese spammobot
<phone_voip> llamadas muy baratas incluso gratis 955170000 mas informacion http://www.955170000.com
<Superbest> gartral|p, ok so here's the problem: I set a 7 letter pass at install, then decided to add another one
<gartral|p> another password or another letter?
<Superbest> gartral|p, but apparently they were too similar so I couldn't change my pass from "randompas" to "randompass"
<indus> oranosx, its still being tested in lucid
<rifter> rags, I think you should be okay with those warnings.. but can you paste your lilo.conf?
<Superbest> gartral|p, so I set up a temporary password with like 10 letters instead
<rifter> hatasu, a moment
<Superbest> gartral|p, but now I can't set it to anything that is shorter
<hatasu> ok, thanks
<rags> rifter: Thx for looking at it...I'll give you the conf...jus a sec
<yeshuah> rifter: running top on the user running the script I get - http://dpaste.com/165146/
<madura> jrib: i was compiling on codeblocks ..now i tried on the terminal manually then it worked thanks for the help i'll try to get it working on codeblocks
<gartral|p> superbeast your going to have to restart into the recovery shell, set your password there, then reboot back
<rags> rifter: I am using software raid1..maybe that is the reason for the warnings...
<rifter> hatasu, this is the howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nXhQXv2W> how do I know what version of the kernel I am running?
<Superbest> gartral|p, what's the command for password change?
<rifter> hatasu, but you need to know what drive windows is on. is it onthe same drive as ubuntu is? or another drive
<hiexpo> uname -r
<rifter> rags, aha that makes sense then
<hatasu> rifter: same
<rags> rifter: so it won't affect the boot process right?
<nXhQXv2W> Superbest: passwd
<Superbest> ok thanks guys
<hatasu> another partition
<rifter> yeshuah, wellno wonder. your python script is thrashing swap
<nXhQXv2W> hiexpo: thanks.
<hiexpo> no prob
<rifter> rags, it shouldn't but I still wanna see the conf to be sure
<yeshuah> rifter: is VIRT == swap?
<rifter> yeshuah, yes
<rifter> yeshuah, and when a proces uses more swp, it uses more cpu and more hard disk
<yeshuah> rifter: yeah cos it's continually writing from memory to the disk and back again
<rifter> yeshuah, so, what does the top part of top look like as far as memory utilization?
<yeshuah> rifter: http://dpaste.com/165149/
<rifter> hatasu, ok so when you do a df -h what drive/partition does it say /is on
<rags> rifter: Here's my lilo.conf, I've removed the commented stuff out : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/K1mJK9HA
<rifter> yeshuah, yeah you are using all your ram and all your swap ... you should hit o to change order and then q to change to resident memory to see what processes are using your real ram
<rifter> yeshuah, oh wait,duh, top is worng about the total res used, but not the per process
<alabd> hello , Pidgon does not join to yahoo room why ?
<yeshuah> rifter: so I guess I just have to find a way to optimize the script itself instead then?
<rifter> yeshuah, when you use the free command it has a second line that gives the total used without buffers included (linux uses practically all your ram for buffers by default,but it frees that when it is needed) since you have all your swap being used,though, it makes me think you might really be using all that memory
<dlynes> alabd, try in #pidgin
<rifter> yeshuah, well,what is using the ram?
<alabd> dlynes:  tried
<shroomM> hey all, i'd like to install gcc4.4.3 on ubuntu 9.10 karmic but am a bit of a noob when it comes to linux. any tips as i can't find the latest version in the repositories ?
<dlynes> alabd, they would know a lot better than an average ubuntu user, considering how they're all guaranteed to be pidgin users
<dlynes> alabd, maybe you just have to catch the channel at a different time of the day
<rifter> rags, I don't know why it was complaining about /dev/sdb then,unless that is part of the raid or something
<rags> rifter: It is part of the raid...
<rww> shroomM: The repositories have 4.4.1, not 4.4.3. Is that sufficient?
<rifter> rags, ahok. well it's probably fine then
<shroomM> hmm, i'm not sure tbh
<docmax> hi how can i download all videos beneath an internet adresse?
<shroomM> i'm trying to compile x264 and ffmpeg
<shroomM> i seem to recall x264 was miscompiling with a previous version of gcc
<docmax> http://joomla.addison-wesley.de/Joomla-1.5-stable-Video-Training   i want all videos at the bottom of the site
<dlynes> Has anyone heard whether the nfs boot script ordering issue is going to be fixed in karmic?
<shroomM> but am not sure whether it was 4.4.1 or 4.4.2
<rags> rifter: it looks like it wrote the records to /dev/sd*...but the actaul disks are md0 and md1 i.e the raid disks...I hope that is fine?
<Guest52262> help i have right clicked on folder and in   open with option i have changed it to vlc now every folder opens with vlc iam using ubuntu  hel guys
<dlynes> The nfs boot script ordering issue is haunting me about 2 out of every 3 boots on some machines, and 1 out of every 5 boots on others
<yeshuah> rifter: I presume loading a 3.6mb xml file and 4000line xls file into python - while trying to produce a 1.5mb xml at the time - probably has something to do with it
<rifter> rags, well I haven't messed with the software raiding,I do it all with hardware. but I would think that since software raid is controlled by the kernel your boot loader still has to reside on one of the physical disks
<rifter> yeshuah, well that would be a factor in the load the script imposes
<godatworld> ubuntu 9.10 freezes on boot
<rifter> yeshuah, maybe you can do that processing on another machine somehow?
<Guest84878> Hello please help an update to the stable release kernel vmlinuz-2.6.33-020,633-generic and when you log says that no move to find a video carats
<rifter> yeshuah, I'm not trying to impose solutions; I want to help you find one that fits your constraints
<shroomM> rww: is the process of upgrading to 4.4.3 complicated ?
<godatworld> please help. ubuntu 9.10 freezes on boot
<rags> rifter: Makes perfect sense...also that be the only way it can boot if other disk fails...ok..Thx buddy..
<godatworld> Alt-Ctrl-F1 doesn't help
<rww> shroomM: It's not in Karmic's repositories, and therefore is unsupported. I personally don't know whether it's doable or how to do it.
<rifter> rags, good luck happy hacking
<godatworld> trying to boot from live-usb created from livecd
<shroomM> rww: oh, i see. thanks anyways
<rifter> godatworld, have you tried adding acpi=off to the boot load options?
<yeshuah> rifter: not really - we only have this one slice to do with - I'm thinking of perhaps utilizing a database - so I will load the xml and xls individually and loat their data into a temp db - delete them from memory and then do the comparison by database calls - but not sure wether the amounts of calls on the db will be better for performance
<RolandD> Ok I got it all figured out. I only needed to put umask 002 in the /etc/apache2/envvars file
<RolandD> thanks for the pointers
<Guest66193> Could anyone tell me the ubuntu command to search inside files via terminal?
<Guest66193> grep location whatyourelookingfor
<jrib> Guest66193: grep
<Guest66193> ?
<jrib> Guest66193: if you type « man grep » the first few lines will describe the syntax
<Guest66193> thx
<hatasu> rifter: i do df -h, but i windows partition is off (i cant see here)
<Vecnah> hello , is there a way to have empathy sounds working on karmic ?
<hatasu> rifter, but i can see win partition in Places
<funqshun> hello how do i change what appears on my top panel next to 'Places' and 'System'
<rifter> hatasu, I know it won'tbe there
<rifter> hatasu, right but we need the disk name
<rifter> hatasu, /dev/sd?
<hatasu> where can i see that?
<hatasu> ohhh dev
<rifter> well for instance when I do df -h I have
<rifter> /dev/sda1              48G   45G  3.1G  94% /
<yeshuah> rifter: thanks for the help - will go back to look at the code and start profiling - and seek out answers in #python instead which is more appropriate
<backtrack12> help i have right clicked on folder and in   open with option i have changed it to vlc now every folder opens with vlc iam using ubuntu  help guys i want to open folder
<rifter> so my / is /dev/sda1
<rifter> hatasu, once we know the disk we can find your windows partition
<tu> pigilla
<rifter> hatasu, the disk my partitoons are on is /dev/sda
<hatasu>  /dev/sda1 <- windows
<tu> in espanhis
<hatasu>  /dev/sda7 <- ubuntu
<tu> hnh a¡
<bazhang> tu /join #ubuntu-es
<rifter> hatasu, ah you already knew what partition windows was on, ok that saves us a couple of steps :D
<tu> jon
<Gryllida> Is there a MatLab / Mathcad-like application for Ubuntu, functioning for engineering calculations, bestly open-source?
<funqshun> 2 cups all-purpose enriched unbleached flour
<funqshun> 1 cup bread flour (or all-purpose flour, if you do not have bread flour)
<funqshun> 1 teaspoon yeast
<funqshun> 1 teaspoon salt
<funqshun> 1/8 cup sugar
<funqshun> 1 cup warm milk
<funqshun> 2 tablespoons butter
<FloodBot3> funqshun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hatasu> great :P
<bazhang> funqshun, ??
<backtrack12> help i have right clicked on folder and in   open with option i have changed it to vlc now every folder opens with vlc iam using ubuntu  help guys i want to open folder
<jrib> Gryllida: sage, maxima, scilab, numpy (matlab also runs on linux)
<godatworld> as well as Mathematica
<Gryllida> Which of them are open-source?
<godatworld> sage, maxima, scilab, numpy
<Gryllida> Okay...
<jrib> Gryllida: oh and octave too.  Everything I listed is open source, except matlab
<godatworld> octave == "shortened" matlab
<godatworld> but os
 * Gryllida went to google the answers, since these short names didn't tell a single bit of impression
<backtrack12> help i have right clicked on folder and in   open with option i have changed it to vlc now every folder opens with vlc iam using ubuntu  help guys i want to open folder
<jrib> backtrack12: can't you right click on it again and change it?
<backtrack12> nope
<jrib> backtrack12: how come?
<backtrack12> how to set it default
<bazhang> backtrack12, on a folder? where is this 'open with' option you speak of?
<sandrita> olaa
<sandrita> olaa
<sandrita> olaa
<bazhang> sandrita, english here please
<sandrita> nose ingles
<sandrita> muxoo
<backtrack12> when u right click on folder
<sandrita> olaa
<backtrack12> in backtrack
<sandrita> ai alwien ok¿?
<backtrack12> bazhang
<rww> !es | sandrita
<ubottu> sandrita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> backtrack12, then this is not Ubuntu, but backtrack?
<sandrita> siii
<sandrita> tu kien eres¿?
<backtrack12> yea but based on unbuntu8.10
<bazhang> backtrack12, derivatives are not supported here /join #backtrack-linux for support
<hatasu> rifter: According to the disk utility, Windows is on /dev/sda1
<rifter> hatasu, yes
<rifter> hatasu, this seems to be the best guide to what you need in menu.lst to get windows to boot http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<Gryllida> jrib: I have to be more specific, since your answers are related to programming. I want an app in which I could type math equations, they should be what you see is what you get; then I should be able to hit a "calculate" button to know the value of a constant expression; or I could hit a "plot in 2D" button to see a graph, in case it is a function of x, and so on... All your suggestions look...
<Gryllida> ...like applications of programming in math, but I am not very ready to it. Maybe you know some thing more close to what I mean?
<hatasu> ok, i read that, thanks
<jrib> Gryllida: everything I said except numpy fits that description
<rifter> hatasu, when you edit it make sure you make a copy of it first (cp -pv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-02-26-2010)
<Gryllida> jrib: really? I will try to see that again
<ectropy> Hi, all: I'm having trouble connecting to my router using iwconfig/dhclient. Please see my paste, and thanks in advance: http://pastebin.com/TUjJaX83
<rifter> hatasu, and don't change the entries for linux,only check.//change the one for windows
<hatasu> ok
<hatasu> cp: cannot stat `/boot/grub/menu.lst': No such file or directory
<hatasu> :P
<rifter> hatasu, hmm
<rifter> hatasu, you know,I don't have one either .. let me do soem more digging
<rww> rifter, hatasu: I'm guessing grub2, which doesn't use that file. The list of files it does use follow.
<rww> ubottu: grub2 | rifter, hatasu
<ubottu> rifter, hatasu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rww> awesome informative link :) ^^^
<ectropy> whoops
<rifter> rww thank you
<ectropy> forgot to append my error
<rifter> rww my grub is not as good as I would like; I am way more familiar with lilo
<ectropy> Hi, all: I'm having trouble connecting to my router using iwconfig/dhclient. Please see my paste, and thanks in advance: http://pastebin.com/b8qt3jtC
<sAiLiN> is there a channel for ppl that crack wpa?
<sAiLiN> is there a channel for ppl that crack wpa? any1 pls
<bazhang> sAiLiN, no.
<nXhQXv2W> yeshuah: How often does the xls file from your vendor change?
<sAiLiN> anything that has 2 do with dat?
<nXhQXv2W> ..
<bazhang> sAiLiN, offtopic and not supported, please stop asking
<rifter> rww aha that'swhere that /etc/grub.d/40_custom came fromearlieer
<sAiLiN> sorry
<rifter> I remembered someone referencing that before :P
<wifiprob> hello i installed ubuntu yesterday. and i cannot get mu wireless adapter to work. i installed ndiswrapper and wicd. but wicd cannot find any wireless networks. can anybody help?
<luist> how can i replace string AAA for string BBB in all of the occurrences in files of a folder recursively?
<jrib> luist: use find with -exec and sed
<huashao> hello everyone
<Gryllida> jrib: I went to read about GNU Octave. I found http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Octave_session.png and http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Octave_screenshot.png . They are both command line. Could you please find a WYSIWYG screenshot of this app? I got interested in it since it is compatible with MatLab
<rifter> luist, find [your folder] 2>&1 | xargs sed 's/BBB/AAA/g'
<admdor> hi !
<admdor> how are you ?
<zamba> how do i wipe the database for strigi?
<zamba> it's using several Gs worth of space
<Gryllida> !hi | huashao
<ubottu> huashao: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<madura> hey how can i read TeX files?
<huashao> HI
<Gryllida> >	!hi | huashao
<Gryllida> !hi | huashao
<bazhang> Gryllida, no need to repeat it
<jrib> Gryllida: search for "graphical frontend octave"
<luist> rifter, this gives me error: sed: read error on .: Is a directory
<Gryllida> jrib: ok
<huashao> just do it
<madura> is there reader for TeX files?
<huashao> google
<jrib> Gryllida: qtoctave seems to be in the repositories
<jrib> madura: any text editor...
<godatworld> Ok, turns out I misdescribed the problem: It actually loads X, as I can move cursor, but gnome-panel never shows up (just the black screen and the cross which responds to mouse). Ctrl-Alt-F1 & Ctrl-Alt-Backspace don't work, the keyboard is irresponsive (only Caps Lock works), so I can't access console. If I press power button, it actually shows the console with the standard "The system is...
<madura> jrib it has some keywords like \relsize i see them too!
<godatworld> ...going down", but there aren't any error messages above it (in the init level). Again, I can't access /var/log, as can't access console in a normal way. Tried acpi=off with and without noapic, no change.
<erUSUL> luist: what gives that error?
<jrib> madura: huh?
<madura> jrib for example : "Don't use {\bf printf()} or {\bf cout} for debugging!"
<hatasu> rifter, what would I need to edit now?
<jrib> madura: what about it?
<luist> erUSUL, find . 2>&1 | xargs sed 's/BBB/AAA/g'
<madura> jrib cant i get rid of that n see only the document text?
<jrib> madura: compile it and view the pdf, ps, dvi, whatever, right?
<godatworld> madura: TEX files should be compiled
<rifter> luist, ok gimme a sec
<rifter> hatasu, /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<madura> jrib: godatworld aahh how can i do that?
<godatworld> madura: there is a gui for TeX - kile
<rifter> hatasu, and make sure you back it up first
<godatworld> from kde)
<jrib> madura: latex file.tex
<godatworld> or texmaker
<hatasu> ok
<rifter> hatasu, follow the directions on that page and update grub after you change the file
<madura> godatworld: thanks :)
<zamba> i've been using aufs for a while.. i have this entry in /etc/fstab: "aufs / aufs relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<zamba> that's the only place where / is mounted.. how is this even possible?
<maria> hello
<ubuntu> ciao
<zamba> where's the reference to the physical disk?
<mneptok> !info lyx > madura
<maria> soy española
<zamba> !hi | maria
<ubottu> maria: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu> hola maria
<madura> thanks mneptok
<rifter> luist you need to add -type f
<rifter> luist sorry about that
<luist> rifter, oh to the find?
<rifter> find [your folder] -type f
<rifter> find [your folder] -type f |  xargs sed 's/BBB/AAA/g'
<luist> its reading binaries too is that ok
<rifter> luist, well that is a problem
<godatworld> lyx is WYSIWYG
<AlienDK> I LIKE UBUNTU
<godatworld> not for novices
<godatworld> as it lacks the structure of TEX
<rifter> luist, you probably don't want to change strings in a binary, taht makes the script a little tougher but hi si show you do it
<Josh90> Chaning the spin down on a laptop does it have any effect at all.
<luist> rifter, well the only non-text files here i think are images... i can just move them and run it
<godatworld> Josh90: (lol, i'm crazy) quantum mechanical spin?
<AlienDK> YOU ARE CRAZY
<luist> rifter, but... is there a way to print only the occurrences? it seems to be printing everything of the file content
<AlienDK> I AM CRAZY
<FloodBot3> AlienDK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlienDK> WE ARE CRAZY
<nXhQXv2W> ectropy: Looks like your looking for wpa_supplicant
<Josh90> godatworld: Yeh
<AlienDK> Stupid floodbot
<Gnosiz> Can you get Quicktime player for Linux?
<godatworld> Gnosiz: for browsers or stand-alone?
<rifter> find [your folder] -type f |  while read file; do ftyp=`file $file | awlk '{ print $2}'`; if [ "$ftyp" == "ASCII" ] then sed 's/BBB/AAA/g' $file; fi; done
<AlienDK> Quicktime sucks
<rifter> let me check tat real quick
<Gnosiz> For browsers godatworld.
<iceroot> AlienDK: you have a support-question?
<Gnosiz> I'm trying to watch a video that needs Quicktime, I downloaded two suggested plugins and the video works. But the quality is substantially lower than it should be.
<AlienDK> Quicktime sucks
<AlienDK> Apple generally sucks
<AlienDK> Don't use Apple products
<Myrtti> AlienDK: did you have any productive input to this discussion?
<AlienDK> Nope
<Myrtti> AlienDK: then why bother?
<AlienDK> :)
<AlienDK> Because I'm bored
<Myrtti> AlienDK: this isn't a place for that
<Gnosiz> It was a rhetorical question AlienDK.
<hatasu> rifter: what should I write now to 40_custom? :)
<AlienDK> You guys are boring
<hatasu> file is now included in this: exec tail -n +3 $0
<hatasu> rifter:
<luist> rifter, maybe i could use grep -I to filter the binaries?
<indus> hatasu, title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<indus> rootnoverify    (hd2,0)
<indus> savedefault
<indus> makeactive
<indus> map             (hd0) (hd2)
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> map             (hd2) (hd0)
<indus> hatasu, ignore the map lines
<rifter> luist this works:  find seddirectory -type f |  while read file; do ftyp=`file $file | awk '{ print $2}'`; if [ "$ftyp" == "ASCII" ]; then sed 's/BBB/AAA/g' $file; fi; done
<iceroot> is there a way to use "at" without a file but with a direct command?
<indus> hatasu, and use proper partition names for yours
<indus> hatasu, get it?
<rifter> luist, the file command checks what kind of fiel a file is
<rifter> luist, ASCII text will show ASCII text when you do the file command
<hatasu> ok
<hatasu> i try it
<gsnedders> Hey, the kernel doesn't appear to to be killing processes when they eat up loads of memory and everything becomes impossibly slow as everything goes to swap
<Lanlost> E: Unable to find a source package for pulseaudio
<Lanlost> ?
<indus> so hdx,y whre x is device number and y is partition starting from number 1
<luist> rifter, got it... thanks
<jrib> iceroot: « at » reads from stdin by default
<godatworld> going down", but there aren't any error messages above it (in the init level). Again, I can't access /var/log, as can't access console in a normal way. Tried acpi=off with and without noapic, no change.
<godatworld> damn
<iceroot> jrib: hm, then i was doing something wrong
<jrib> iceroot: hmm?
<godatworld> Could somebody plz suggest any solution: I'm booting from livecd (liveusb actually). It loads X, as I can move cursor, but gnome-panel never shows up (just the black screen and the cross which responds to mouse). Ctrl-Alt-F1 & Ctrl-Alt-Backspace don't work, the keyboard is irresponsive (only Caps Lock works), so I can't access console. If I press power button, it actually shows the console...
<godatworld> ...with the standard "The system is going down", but there aren't any error messages above it (in the init level). Again, I can't access /var/log, as can't access console in a normal way. Tried acpi=off with and without noapic, no change.
<snake_> hi
<rifter> indus wouldn't he use hd0,0 ?
<bazhang> godatworld, created with usb-creator or unetbootin
<godatworld> either
<indus> rifter, if its first device and no zero nope, now it starts from 1
<bazhang> godatworld, which was yours
<snake_> hi have problem with monitors, two monitors one with pivot
<godatworld> tried both, same result
<indus> rifter, partition naming has changed with grub2
<hatasu> ok
<bazhang> godatworld, sounds like a bad 'burn' then; took me a couple of tries with unetbootin to get it right
<iceroot> jrib: at 'echo "foo"' 13:55
<bazhang> godatworld, may also want to md5 the iso
<godatworld> bachang: nope, i'm afraid it's not a bad "burn"
<hatasu> before the "exec tail -n +3 $0"?
<godatworld> it would not boot at all
<jrib> iceroot: that's not stdin :P  You can do something like this if you wish: echo foo | command_that_reads_stdin
<hatasu> or after
<godatworld> md5 is verified
<iceroot> jrib: ah "at 13:55"  then its asking for stdin
<snake_> can someone help me with configurations monitors ??
<indus> hatasu, nio after
<jrib> iceroot: yeah
<moos3> I need a good sip phone for ubuntu any recommendations?
<hatasu> no after? ok
<indus> hatasu, its clearly written there, after the tail thing
<indus> hatasu, i mean yes, write after the tail
<iceroot> jrib: and in my example i forgot <  so i was thinkg at < "echo foo" 13:55 is stdin
<BigMack83> im getting issues with vlc being able to play some avi videos. when attempting to play then it gives me the error: No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "   ". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<indus> hatasu, DOnt touch anythng else, but do you know your windows partition?
<BigMack83> but the sounds still plays in the backgroud for the video
<luist> rifter, it actually prints a log of stuff but its not replace everything :P
<BigMack83> video also plays fine in movie player
<indus> hatasu, sudo fdisk -l will tell you
<BigMack83> any idea what the issue could be?
<iceroot> jrib: and how to "stop" stdin? so i can send EOF
<abhi_nav> I have installed all fonts and keyboard layouts for Devanagari, I can type in all application in Devangari, except Skype. I cannt press ctrl + space in skype to switch keyboard layout. How to type in Devanagari in skype?
<godatworld> sorry guys.. gentoo distro is so much more comprehensive if problems occur...
<jrib> iceroot: ctrl-d
<iceroot> jrib: thank you
<SiegHard> any one knows how to fix problem with intel 3d game lag?
<hatasu> indus /ev/sda1
<godatworld> i can access the console in any case
<hatasu> dev*
<iceroot> godatworld: #gentoo
<luist> rifter, actually its not replacing anything
<indus> hatasu, ok so then hd0,0
<indus> for the second line
<hatasu> ok
<Evet> what's the name of applicatiion that we choose wi-fi networks?
<iceroot> jrib: nice, now at is working with commands instead of a file :)
<iceroot> Evet: nm-applet
<jrib> iceroot: cool
<SiegHard> any one knows how to fix problem with intel 3d game lag?
<bazhang> Evet, nm-applet ?
<godatworld> iceroot: i wanted to convert to ubuntu, but i'm stuck at the very moment of loading from livecd
<snake_> can someone help me with configurations monitors ? one display normal the second with pivot should display with rotations
<iceroot> godatworld: giving details is a good start
<godatworld> '(
<erUSUL> Evet: nm-applet
<indus> hatasu, and lastly type sudo update-grub after you finish adding all entries
<SiegHard> any one knows how to fix problem with intel 3d game lag?
<iceroot> SiegHard: jaunty?
<indus> SiegHard, what kind of lag
<indus> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rifter> luist it should be printing the lines it is changing and also replacing
<Evet> iceroot, bazhang, erUSUL: is nm-applet for only gnome?
<abhi_nav> I have installed all fonts and keyboard layouts for Devanagari, I can type in all application in Devangari, except Skype. I cannt press ctrl + space in skype to switch keyboard layout. How to type in Devanagari in skype?
<rifter> luist maybe it is a problem with your regular expression
<erUSUL> Evet: you can use it in kde afaik. but there is kdenetworkmanager or something like 5that
<bazhang> Evet, I would assume that kde4 has a widget for that purpose
<rifter> luist how about you tell me what AAA and BBB are
<hatasu> i cant save it :D
<SiegHard> iceroot, with all 3d games from example 3d chess in karmic
<hatasu> i need to login with root?
<rifter> luits you can put it in a /msg if it is sensitive
<luist> rifter, 0.3.3 and 0.3.4 for example
<dupondje> hello, I would like to know if there is a tool that checks what files for example in /etc are not from any package.. Cause it seems there are alot of old files on my system.
<iceroot> !pm | godatworld
<indus> hatasu, of course
<ubottu> godatworld: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zvacet> godatworld: download with torrent from http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<iceroot> godatworld: is it 9.10?
<hatasu> ehh..
<luist> rifter, its printing some full files
<hatasu> ok
<indus> hatasu, sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Evet> erUSUL, bazhang: what is the equivalent for xfce?
<bazhang> indus, gksudo gedit
<rifter> luist hmm
<iceroot> !gksudo | indus hatasu
<SiegHard> indus, with all 3d games example 3d chess in karmic lags
<ubottu> indus hatasu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hubertstar> bjsm: 在吗？
<indus> oh
<indus> damn it
<bazhang> hubertstar, /join #ubuntu-cn
<kian> How I can resize a photo with gimp?
<indus> hatasu, sorry about that , use gksu gedit
<erUSUL> kian: image>resize
<indus> hatasu, gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Evet> kian: scale image
<bazhang> Evet, I am not sure there, sorry xfce4 would likely be known in #xubuntu though
<indus> thanks folks erUSUL and bazhang
<hatasu> it ok
<hatasu> it
<hatasu> it's...
<erUSUL> Evet: i dunno maybe just use nm-applet there too
<SiegHard> Any one knows how to fix problem with intel graphic card, cuz all 3d games lags as hell?
<Myrtti> Evet: nm-applet
<indus> SiegHard, get a separate graphics card dear,intel is too slow for 3d games
<e-i-k-e> hi
<hatasu> Found Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition - magyar on /dev/sda1
<indus> abhi_nav, i can type hindi in skype fine
<indus> hatasu, fantastic
<hatasu> BIG thanks
<indus> hatasu, so what exactly was the problem you had?
<indus> hatasu, try reboot
<SiegHard> indus, in windows i can run games with i can't run normaly in linux for example in windows Quake 4 goes with 40FPS in linux 2FPS
<hatasu> ok
<abhi_nav> indus how?
<indus> hatasu, this is first time i helpe with grub 2, so i want to see if it worked
<e-i-k-e> is someone available for building me an actual sane-backends .deb binary? installing manually causes errors (no matter if i am using make install or checkinstall)
<indus> abhi_nav, well, select keyboard indicator on panel and change language
<hatasu> ok, see you later :) i reboot
<godatworld> It seems ubuntu is too hard for a Stanford PhD student, will get back to gentoo... lol...
<abhi_nav> indus: that only changes the language but cannt TYPE in devanagari there
<abhi_nav> ok indus can i join you there on skype
<abhi_nav> ??
<abhi_nav> indus which version of skype you are using?
<iceroot> SiegHard: for quake4 are you using the linux version or wine?
<SiegHard> iceroot, linux
<SiegHard> natie
<SiegHard> I have intel 4500mhd card
<indus> abhi_nav, ok come
<SiegHard> and it works in windows properly but in ubuntu
<SiegHard> all 3d apps lags
<abhi_nav> indus: whats you name ther on skype?
<dupondje> hello, I would like to know if there is a tool that checks what files for example in /etc are not from any package.. Cause it seems there are alot of old files on my system.
<indus> abhi_nav, i said in pm
<SiegHard> so what u could suggest iceroot
<wirechief_> dupondje maybe read man ls
<iceroot> SiegHard: have a look if there is a non-free driver with 3dsupport
<iceroot> SiegHard: i would use the ubuntu-forums or google with your cardname and karmic
<SiegHard> no luck :/
<rifter> luist here it is find seddirectory -type f |  while read file; do ftyp=`file $file | awk '{ print $2}'`; if [ "$ftyp" == "ASCII" ]; then cp $file /tmp/tempfile; sed 's/0.3.3/0.3.4/g' /tmp/tempfile | tee $file; fi; done
<luist> rifter, Ok ill give it a try
<luist> rifter, :)
<dupondje> lol man ls .. right with ls you will find files that doesn't belong to any package :
<hatasu> hi all :)
<hatasu> indus i'm from windows
<asesueko> hi all
<hatasu> it's work
<Linuxhippy> wow launchpad is ugly. why can't you guys use bugzilla?
<indus> hatasu, ok nice
<Linuxhippy> I am searching now for 10min howto file a bug
<hatasu> rifter thanks you too
<rifter> indus, thank you for your help
<rifter> hatasu, yeah it was the blind leading the blind there for a minute.. sorry about that
<indus> yes thank you for your patience
<hatasu> no problem
<indus> Linuxhippy, yes its true, a little change, type ubuntu-bug <package>
<indus> brb
<dlynes> Linuxhippy, Have you tried http://bugs.ubuntu.com/?
<Linuxhippy> indus: thanks, however i don't have networking on the machine I tested lucid-a2
<Chuck_Bartowski> hey, how to turn on interactive boot process on ubuntu live cd?
<Linuxhippy> dlynes: thanks, I'll have a look
<dlynes> Linuxhippy, you'll need to register before you can file
<rifter> dupondje, I don't know a command that does that you will probably have to write a script that checks the packages you have on your system, determines what files they use, greps out the ones that are in the directory you are concerned about, and then gives you a list which you can use ls -I to ignore
<mebilgin> hi
<mebilgin> all
<mebilgin> how are you
<hatasu> im fine
<mebilgin> from
<Linuxhippy> dlynes: I am registered, but i can't find and "file new bug" link. i must be blind :/
<mebilgin> ı am from turkey
<hatasu> hungary
<abhi_nav> I have installed all fonts and keyboard layouts for Devanagari, I can type in all application in Devangari, except Skype. I cannt press ctrl + space in skype to switch keyboard layout. How to type in Devanagari in skype?
<mebilgin> how old are you
<dupondje> rifter: but there isn't a tool that already does is ? :)
<indus> abhi_nav, go to system>admin>language support and install
<indus> no chit chat here
<dlynes> Linuxhippy, Top right corner under 'Log in / Register' is a link called 'Report a bug'
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> indus i have installed hindi and marathi fonts
<abhi_nav> already
<indus> abhi_nav, ok
<zvacet> Linuxhippy: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/562
<mebilgin> what is your sex
<mebilgin> asl
<bazhang> mebilgin, wrong channel
<dlynes> mebilgin, this isn't a sex channel
<mebilgin> salak
<abhi_nav> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<mebilgin> fuck offf
<dlynes> mebilgin, you want /server irc.efnet.net
<Linuxhippy> zvacet: don't run ubuntu, so no-go with integrated reporting tools
<Linuxhippy> anyway thanks for all your help
<abhi_nav> indus: which type you have selected while typing? inscript, phonetic etc which one?
<Linuxhippy> the reporting process seems to be really that broken ;)
<indus> Linuxhippy, its not,
<indus> Linuxhippy, its being done to streamline the bug reporting process so proper bug reports are files
<indus> filed
<zvacet> Linuxhippy:  this is Ubuntu support chanell so I presumed you are ubuntu user
<indus> Linuxhippy, so from a terminal type ubuntu-bug -p <example is pidgin package> will collect all relevant data for bug
<Linuxhippy> so why doesn't "report a bug" lead to a new-bug-form, but to a wiki page explaining howto file a bug
<indus> Linuxhippy, read above,
<indus> Linuxhippy, many bugs are reported without any relevant data and wastes space
<Linuxhippy> that does not only guide away noobs
<abhi_nav> indus: which type you have selected while typing? inscript, phonetic etc which one?
<dlynes> Linuxhippy, did you do the 'report a bug' link that I mentioned?
<Myrtti> Linuxhippy: the noobs are told to use ubuntu-bug -tool
<indus> abhi_nav, actually i cant see that inscipt thing, iam searching
<Linuxhippy> indus: I don't run ubuntu, so no go with ubuntu-bug ^^
<indus> dlynes, the report a bug wont work now
<rifter> dupondje, if there is I have no clue what it would be,unfortunately
<dlynes> Linuxhippy, I followed (this is my first time using it), and it directed me to register, after which it told me about this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<Linuxhippy> jep I'll try more hard to get that stuff files ;)
<mebilgin> heee
<dlynes> indus, eh?  why's that?
<mebilgin> ıı am back
<mebilgin> asl
<indus> dlynes, please read post above
 * indus sighs
<rifter> dupondje, however you might check perl python and shell script forums to see if someone wrote one
<dlynes> mebilgin, congratulations loser
<Myrtti> dlynes: the trolls don't need encouragment
<rifter> dupondje, any debian variant script will work for what you want
<Linuxhippy> guess I am just too used to bugzilla
<abhi_nav> indus: i have types to select (actualy keyboard layout) for both marathi and hindi - inscript, phonetic, intrans, for hindi - remington, inscript, phonetic etc
<nonameNN> docky
<dlynes> Myrtti, I was being facetious
<clopxy> how come when I mount a windows server share with mount and the file_mode=644 option, I still get files in the mount showing up as 777?
<dlynes> indus, his problem is that on the machine that's got the bugs, it doesn't have internet connectivity
<dlynes> indus, personally, I would have the same issue...all of my ubuntu installs are done on non-internet connected networks
<dlynes> clopxy, because it's a windows share...".exe", ".com" and ".dll" files still show up with executable privilege, regardless
<dlynes> clopxy, it's not specific to ubuntu
<maria> hola hay alguien español
<Myrtti> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maria> hay alguien de pablo picasso
<clopxy> dlynes, isn't it a little dangerous to have /all/ files come up 777? what if a user double click on it?
<maria> el colegio de la linea
<dlynes> clopxy, you didn't say all files were showing up 777...you were non-specific
<dlynes> clopxy, you also haven't specified what type of filesystem you're mounting
<clopxy> dlynes, sorry, yes. All directoriesand files from the client seem to have 777
<clopxy> cifs
<clopxy> NTFS on the server
<dlynes> clopxy, under Windows, it could be NTFS, HPFS, or FAT
<dlynes> clopxy, so it's a cifs file system, then
<dlynes> clopxy, you definitely shouldn't be getting executable permissions, then
<dkantic> public /join #france24
<dlynes> clopxy, have you tried mounting without specifying mounting permissions?
<clopxy> dlynes, yes. same thing...
<dlynes> clopxy, How are you mounting it?
<zagabar> I am getting an annoying error. The error is this: http://pallkars.net/~uploader/uploads/shot.PNG And I get it when adding the table rule "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE". This don't mess up ampache, websites, ftp, ssh nor any other service that I have noticed except squirrelmail and thunderbird. I can still access the mail with mutt via ssh though. Some guy told me that this is probably an IMAP problem and I have dovecot 1.1.11. I am running
<domowy> co tam ??
<nXhQXv2W> how do I set arch for make? or is it the assembler?
<clopxy> dlynes, //server/share /mnt/share cifs credentials=/root/creds,uid=1234,gid=1234
<bjhaid_> I am trying to install on my ubuntu 9.10 machine, it comes up with the error termcap not available
<dlynes> clopxy, try the command line:  mount //server/share /mnt/share -t cifs -o "uid,1234,gid=1234"
<bjhaid_> can anyone help on this
<phil> hiho
<dlynes> clopxy, and using the contents of your /root/creds file as additional options
<dlynes> clopxy, or actually, skip the creds file, and see if you still have the problem
<dlynes> zagabar, is that version of dovecot even stable?
<abhi_nav> indus: i am back here. my ubuntu automatically hangs due (i think) temp prob. now restarted
<phil> i've got an annoying problem with vim under ubuntu jaunty, after i invoke ":make" vim tries to open up the file where the error is in the root directory where i started vim, not in the directory where the file is
<BigMack83> it seems that no matter where i try to update my local maching (9.10) i cannot update. i get the error: anyevent-perl dvdrip-doc libnet-ssleay-perl libevent-perl libevent-rpc-perl libsox-fmt-base php-net-smtp subtitleripper libsox-fmt-alsa libavfilter0 transcode-doc gtk2-ex-formfactory-perl php-net-socket libdvbpsi5 libevent-execflow-perl transcode-utils libvlc2 libsdl-image1.2 vlc-nox libreadline5 lsdvd transcode fping sox xine-ui vlc-data l
<BigMack83> ibtar libintl-perl libsox1a libnet-libidn-perl libvlccore2 libio-socket-ssl-perl vlc-plugin-pulse libxine1-ffmpeg
<dlynes> zagabar, seems to me, I had to upgrade to 1.2rc5 to get rid of some annoying problems with dovecot
<BigMack83> oops im sorry.
<dlynes> zagabar, the version that shipped with debian didn't work very well, either
<BigMack83> the error i get when tryign to update is this: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<abhi_nav> indus you there?
<BigMack83> i get the same error if i use update -f to fix broken packages
<teage> nano is a text editor for command line right?
<phil> so i end up in a new xy.cpp file after an erroneus compilation instead of src/classes/xy.cpp
<BigMack83> yes
<dlynes> teage, yes
<Linuxhippy> ok, did it. thanks for your help :)
<umang> Hi! How do you accept a "subscription request" on Empathy? I was notified with the notify-osd that there was a subscription request, but that's it. I can find anything that allows me to accept!?
<Linuxhippy> bye
<abhi_nav> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<zagabar> dlynes: Okay. I guess I could try updating, but is this really that kind of a problem that is fixed in an update? Seems like networking problems IMO.
<Guest76742> hi
<dlynes> zagabar, i actually never looked at your png file
<Guest76742> hi
<abhi_nav> I have installed all fonts and keyboard layouts for Devanagari, I can type in all application in Devangari, except Skype. I cannt press ctrl + space in skype to switch keyboard layout. How to type in Devanagari in skype?
<abhi_nav> !hi | Guest76742
<ubottu> Guest76742: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<teage> dlynes: when i give the path to the txt file to read, it does not work. this is my path to the txt, "nano /home/teage/.SERVERS.txt" Am i giving nano the correct info?
<Guest76742> abhi_nav:i hav aproblem in connecting internet to ubuntu9.10
<nXhQXv2W> hi
<Guest76742> using reliance
<indus> abhi_nav, i used ti have it ,now i dont see it
<dlynes> teage, either the file doesn't exist, or nano is broken so that it doesn't support 'hidden' files
<abhi_nav> indus: what you dont have now?
<teage> ic
<indus> abhi_nav, that phonetic thingy
<abhi_nav> indus: i am confused. can i explain in details?
<indus> abhi_nav, never mind, i dont have all the packs language
<indus> i go home and checlk
<turtle^s0up> hi, does anyone know what directories Adobe Flash gets installed in?
<indus> be online in 30 min
<indus> see youu
<abhi_nav>  indus: ok
<abhi_nav> indus: ok bye
<teage> dlynes:what about "less"  I should be able to use less right "less text_file"
<zagabar> dlynes: Oh. XD It is an error that says that the user does not exists/password is wrong. So it might be when the IMAP tries to verify the credentials somehow, but I don't really know how that works. :(
<umang> Never mind. Found the answer.
<BigMack83> obviously i am currently on line, but when i try and update, the system cant connect to the update servers. i also just realized that from the cli i am unable to update even with update -f . as well as i cant seem to ping any site. just tells me unknown host. can anyone help? im not sure where to look to troubleshoot this
<abhi_nav> !detail | Guest76742
<abhi_nav> !details | Guest76742
<ubottu> Guest76742: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest76742> abhi_nav: i am using reliance netconnect
<teage> but that doesnt work either
<abhi_nav> I have installed all fonts and keyboard layouts for Devanagari, I can type in all application in Devangari, except Skype. I cannt press ctrl + space in skype to switch keyboard layout. How to type in Devanagari in skype?
<Guest76742> abhi_nav: it is asking for keyring
<iDope> how do I set CFLAGS for dpkg-buildpackage?
<abhi_nav> allow for keyring enter your password
<dlynes> zagabar, I really don't see how your nat rules are going to effect localhost connections
<Guest76742> abhi_nav: which password to enter there?
<abhi_nav> your password
<abhi_nav> you use to login to computer
<abhi_nav> admin pasword
<iDope> anyone have any experience with building deb files from source?
<Guest76742> abhi_nav: but its denying that. even though i entered many times
<Kasm279> whats the  package name for the intel graphics drivers?
<zagabar> dlynes: That is what really puzzles me too... But it happens. If I remove the rule, it works, if I add it, it breaks. I do absolutely nothing else. The rule is "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE"
<abhi_nav> hi siri1 ask whatever you want to ask here in main question
<Kasm279> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<abhi_nav> hi siri1 ask whatever you want to ask here in main channel dont pm without the permissino of the user
<siri1> abhi_nav:ok...
<abhi_nav> Guest76742: have you allowed the keyring?
<abhi_nav> !pm | siri1
<ubottu> siri1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<R4Z3R> erver irc.epiknet.com
<yorick> hello, I'm trying to install ffmpeg from medibuntu
<gartral> alrighty all, im up and running in an i7.. got a dual nic mobo.. how do i utulize it? i try two connections right now and run into serious packet scheduling problems
<yorick> I did sudo aptitude remove ffmpeg
<bazhang> yorick, the deb or by enabling the repos
<yorick> and then I added medibuntu using the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<yorick> and then I did sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<yorick> but it doesn't seem to be any different
<bazhang> yorick, did you update your sources.list first
<Crimius> sudo aptitude update and try again yorick
<yorick> does sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update do it?
<yorick> when I do sudo aptitude update, it lists medibuntu too
<yorick> or should I maybe purge it?
<eth01> i'm behind a proxy - trying to update with the software manager
<eth01> it hangs when it tries to pull down the files from the ubuntu server
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<gartral> also, i have an issue with flash, if i fullscreen a video, it flicers the webpage that's behind in some frames
<eth01> does anybody know?
<BluesKaj> too much traffic on th proxy I imagine , it's blocking the download
<yorick> I can install libdvdcss fine
<abhi_nav> I have installed all fonts and keyboard layouts for Devanagari, I can type in all application in Devangari, except Skype. I cannt press ctrl + space in skype to switch keyboard layout. How to type in Devanagari in skype?
<indus> hi
<pngll> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 with wubi over an old windows7 partition and now when I select Ubuntu at the boot menu I get to the GRUB command line. Btw, Windows 7 is still in the boot options but obviously doesn't work anymore.
<gartral> fixed flash: disabled hardware acceleration
<abhi_nav> ok leave that font prob now. Now I have new prob. I type it wait...........
<gartral> pngll: youch!
<root__> wiki
<root__> are you?
<gartral> pngll: were you hoping to keep that windows installation?
<Diverdude> Sometimes when I open a PDF document on the web, via firefox, it opens in adobe acrobat reader....When I then press save a copy, and browse to a location it says i dont have permission to save to this location....This is really annoying. How do I make it so that i can always save pdf files from firefox ?
<abhi_nav> Wireless is not working. After fresh install of ubuntu it was working for 10 days then if suddenly dont work now. I dont know anything about how to make it active.
<pngll> gartral, nope, I formatted the partition before using wubi anyways.
<MrHeavy> I'm trying to get Puppet Dashboard running
<pngll> pngll, I just want to get into ubuntu (which I guess means fixing Windows' equivalent of GRUB but I do not know how to do this)
<yorick> hmm...ffmpeg isn't in medibuntu karmic
<yorick> is it
<gartral> pngll: well thats a problem, as wubi installed ubuntu into a page file (of sorts) insode the windows partition.. you just nuked everything
<MrHeavy> It seems to be ignoring my database settings in database.yml
<MrHeavy> And just tries to connect as root@localhost
<root__> n
<MrHeavy> And obviously fails
<indus> पग
<Kasm279> pngll
<pngll> gartral, I'm not too worried, I still have access to my windows vista partition (using it right now)
<Kasm279> can you get into windows?
<MrHeavy> Damn it
<MrHeavy> Wrong channel
<MrHeavy> Stupid irssi
<abhi_nav> Wireless is not working. When I press wireless button it remains red only.After fresh install of ubuntu it was working for 10 days then if suddenly dont work now. I dont know anything about how to make it active. Ubuntu 9.04 , hp-compaq presario a965 tu intel centrino core 2 duo
<root__> no i can't
<root__> w
<abhi_nav> ईन्डस
<gartral> Kasm279: hes ok as of now
<Kasm279> pngll: look in the control panel somewhere
<indus> नमसते
<root__> who are you
<root__> ?
<Kasm279> i know theres an MPR config in XP :\
<abhi_nav> नमस्ते इन्डस. कैसे है आप?
<DJones> !ubuntu | root__
<ubottu> root__: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pngll> Kasm279, into windows 7, no. To recap I have 1 Vista partition (still working), and another partition which used to host windows 7 and now hosts ubuntu. Windows boot menu offers me a choice between Vista, Windows7 and Ubuntu. Neither Windows7 nor Ubuntu work.
<Kasm279> abhi_nav: what wifi card does it have?
<erebos> how do i shut down Firefox from terminal?
<hydester> does karmic have good support to be a xen host?
<abhi_nav> Kasm279: I am newbie in wireless topic. tell me how to know it?
<hydester> erebos: pkill -9 firefox
<gartral> pngll: ok, in control panel, look for Administration tools, and Disk Manager
<indus> whats the diff between ibus and keyboard layout
<mkulke> regarding pulseaudio: my gf has a laptop which used be kinda quiet when playing sound in ubuntu 7.x. when ubuntu started including pulse-audio, the problem was, well, gone: the sound was very loud, altho the slider was just on 1/4. curiously, how far this would go, i moved the slider up, when at about 3/4 *smoke* came out of the machine. sound still works, tho :)
<pngll> gartral, got it
<pngll> gartral, what do i do now
<collabra> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> नमसते
<mkulke> pulse-audio responsible for burning down your house, now this is another quality
<gartral> pngll: remove just the win 7, as your ubuntu install will be fixe by installing ubuntu the normal way (or wubi again, if you prefer)
<abhi_nav> no i dont want any documentation dont type !wireless help me here live if you can please
<indus> man why is skype saying wrong password
<gartral> pngll: you should have an MBR tool somewhere in the lists of tools
<indus> abhi_nav, do i appear online in skype?
<howlymowly> hi... anyone hee familiar with the ipython shell?
<howlymowly> *here
<abhi_nav> indus: no
<indus> ok
<abhi_nav> hmm
<abhi_nav> Wireless is not working. When I press wireless button it remains red only.After fresh install of ubuntu it was working for 10 days then if suddenly dont work now. I dont know anything about how to make it active. Ubuntu 9.04 , hp-compaq presario a965 tu intel centrino core 2 duo
<howlymowly> got a quesiton about ipython:   hi...  short question about ipython:   how do I run a python-file as backround job within ipython? I am always trying to do %bg run("file.py")  but that does not work...  I am only able to call specific functions with %bg... is there any way to do this?
<Kasm279> !repeat | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abhi_nav> Wireless is not working. When I press wireless button it remains red only. Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) After fresh install of ubuntu it was working for 10 days then if suddenly dont work now. I dont know anything about how to make it active. Ubuntu 9.04 , hp-compaq presario a965 tu intel centrino core 2 duo
<Kasm279> >.>
 * Kasm279 slaps abhi_nav
<gartral> abhi_nav: have you looked in System>Administration>hardware drivers?
<abhi_nav> Yes I know I am repeating when this page scrolls up and new logged in used cannt see my question
<gartral> abhi_nav: press your page up key.. thats what we do
<pngll> gartral, there's no windows7 partition that i can delete. Here's a screenshot: http://imgur.com/iNW6L.png
<abhi_nav> gartral: drivers are there. because when i installed ubuntu it wireless was working fine for (atleast) 10 days
<gartral> abhi_nav: do you want help or no? tell me if there are drivers listed in that tool, please
<abhi_nav> gartral: ok
<abhi_nav> gartral: it says no propriatary driver in use
<gartral> pngll: ewww. .i cant understand your language man. your looking for Master Boot Record
<gartral> abhi_nav: are any drivers availible for installation
<abhi_nav> gartral: no. blank window only
<abhi_nav> and one help and one close button
<gartral> abhi_nav: ok, are in ubuntu on a wire?
<abhi_nav> wire means?
<gartral> network cable
<abhi_nav> gartral yes I have broadband ethernet cable
<pngll> gartral, ouch. I don't see anything that looks like MBR. I'll try rebooting and look again for any specific error message.
<pngll> gartral, be back in a bit
<abhi_nav> when i lspci it shows the name : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<abhi_nav> gartral: when i lspci it shows the name : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<ubuntu> hi
 * Crimius facepalms
<gartral> ok, open a console, type sudo dhclient wlan0
<gartral> abhi_nav: ok, open a console, type sudo dhclient wlan0
<abhi_nav> gartral: can you wait for 2 sec. because i have to leave from here and log in to admin account?
<abhi_nav> hmm?
<abhi_nav> is it ok?
<gartral> abhi, no need sudo <admin account name here> dhclient wlan0
<gartral> people are dang impatient these days
<gartral> abhi_nav: you could have waited
<abhi_nav> gartral i am here now can you please repeat that command?
<gartral> pngll repeat please
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<abhi_nav_> gartral: sorry i was restarting comp. may we continue now?
<abhi_nav_> gartral you there?
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav_: wassup?
<pngll> join #unbuntu-fr
<abhi_nav_> ActionParsnip: wireless not working. no driver listed in hardware driver applet. ubuntu 9.04. wireless was working after fresh installtion of ubuntu for 10 days
<rifter> <gartral> abhi_nav: ok, open a console, type sudo dhclient wlan0
<rifter> <abhi_nav> gartral: can you wait for 2 sec. because i have to leave from here and log in to admin account?
<ActionParsnip> Rifter: nice
<rifter> <gartral> abhi, no need sudo <admin account name here> dhclient wlan0
<nd__> Aloha
<abhi_nav_> ??
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav_: ok does: sudo iwlist scan ,show access points currently?
<nd__> How do I get an subversion 1.6 on ubuntu 8.04?
<gartral> abhi_nav_: yes, what happened? you pinged out?
<abhi_nav_> <gartral> you could have waited and learned something new
<abhi_nav_> <abhi_nav> I thing you are waitin for me to log me in as admin. so i made hurry
<abhi_nav_> <abhi_nav> think
<ActionParsnip> Nd__: ppa or compile
<pngll> gartral, hmm things didn't improve. I removed windows 7 from the boot options, and for some reason I now have to manually tell the BIOS which hard drive to boot from. Also I didn't see anything special on the GRUB CLI, but when I enter the command "boot" it tells me "no kernel loaded".
<ActionParsnip> Pngll: add the boot in the others config file for grub
<rifter> pngll, do you mean you are pressing like f12 to get boot options from the bios and specifying the drive?
<nd__> ActionParsnip: ppa? I had hoped for some way to apt-get it
<pngll> rifter, yes (esc. actually)
<abhi_nav_> ActionParsnip: gartral: after sudo dhclient wlan0 it is showing lines one byone and now wireless button is blue
<rifter> pngll, because from the bios point of view you should have the boot drive set in there
<pngll> ActionParsnip, I don't understand what you mean.
<rifter> pngll, under setup
<ActionParsnip> Nd__: yes, you add the ppa then you can apt-get the package from the ppa automagically
<ActionParsnip> Nd__: a ppa is basically an unofficial repo
<gartral> pngll: ok, no, your situation has improved marginally, now you need to reinstall ubuntu again, this time from the graphical installer with the disk in the drive at boot
<pngll> rifter, yeah, I'll try to get into the boot options and make it permanent. I still find it weird that removing Windows7 from the boot options (in msconfig) resulted in my having to do this.
<abhi_nav_> ActionParsnip: gartral: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384397/
<rifter> pngll, it is a puzzle to be sure
<rifter> pngll, it may just be an unhappy coincidence
<ujjain> Is it true that only the Ubuntu alternate installer can create LVM partitions?? Seems such a vital option. And where can I find this alternate CD?
<rifter> pngll, in computing, sometimes when it rains it pours
<pngll> rifter, possibly :)
<pngll> gartral, ok, I'll burn a live cd and move on from here.
<gartral> pngll,rifter no, it's a side effect of removing the primary boot loader (7's old one), sorry i forgot to warn you
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav_: ok run: sudo iwlist scan
<abhi_nav_> ActionParsnip: gartral: each time i need to go by this command line?
<gartral> abhi_nav_:
<gartral> abhi_nav_: you there?
<abhi_nav_> gartral: yes
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav_: for now yes, until you get sorted
<ujjain> PC  (Intel x86) alternate install CD << How many bits is this?
<gartral> you never told me what happened.. i figured the conflict of internet paths bumped you off freenode
<abhi_nav_> ActionParsnip: & gartral: result of iwlist scan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384399/
<BeeStone> hi
<rifter> ujjain, I amnot sure but I would imagine that the server version of ubuntu can do this http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<ActionParsnip> Ujjain: 700mb
<rifter> ujjain, I mean I am sure server version supports lvm
<gartral> abhi_nav_: do me a favor, unplug your network wire, and run sudo dhclient wlan0
<rifter> ujjain, wnat I am not sure of is whether you have to use that version to get it
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav_: great the wifi is detected and can scan
<ujjain> ujjain: I don't run a server, i downloaded desktop-64 bits and it did not support LVM.
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: 32 bit or 64 bit? PC  (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<ujjain> I have heard people using an x term for 64-bits, not even x64.
<gartral> ujjain: why do you need the alternate install cd?
<BeeStone> I'm going to install windows xp to run on this computer with my ubuntu 9.10. I've heard that if I install XP after installing ubuntu, I need to reinstall grub
<ujjain> gartral: Because I need LVM.
<abhi_nav_> ??
<ActionParsnip> Ujjain: the difference between the 2 is tiny (download size-wise)
<abhi_nav_> gartral ??
<BeeStone> so which package I exactly have to reinstall, that one called grub-pc?
<ActionParsnip> Beestone: correct
<abhi_nav_> gartral you read what ActionParsnip's msg? what should I do? I am new on wifi topic
<rifter> gartral, he wants to be able to use lvm
<gartral> abhi_nav_: do me a favor, unplug your network cable, and run sudo dhclient wlan0 for me again, i think your issue was that you started two networking paths.. and ubuntu doesnt handle that nicely
<ActionParsnip> Beestone: install xp first but a lot the partition for xp to a portion of the drive rather than the whole drive, this will avoid the need to mess with resizing
<PFA> if i have a video file and a subtitle text file, is there any way to offset the display of subtitles in totem, VLC or any other player such that all of the titles are displayed a little earlier or later?
<abhi_nav_> gartral: dhclient wlan0 result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384397/
<abhi_nav_> gartral: ok wait
<PFA> the only other thing i can think of to do is to directly edit the video file and chop a few seconds off the beginning, but i'd rather not have to try to mess with that
<ActionParsnip> Beestone: ubuntu can then be installed in the remaining unpartitioned space and the dualboot will be handles
<ActionParsnip> Handled*
<BeeStone> but I have already this ubuntu and I'd like to just install XP on a second HD which I added on this computer just for XP
<gartral> abhi_nav_: disconnect your hardline before running that command
<alfatau> hello, i installed a command line debian 9.10 desktop. now i would want to connect with my external 56k dialup modem, but i'm always getting the error pppd "Remote message: Autentication failed" even if i used the same user/passwd i'm using now to connect here. what can i do? thank you for your attention
<BeeStone> so I think I would save time if I just install XP and then reinstall grub with linux livecd
<abhi_nav_> gartral: result after unplugging cable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384401/
<ActionParsnip> Beestone: that's fine, xp will add its bootloader to the other drive and grub will remain, you will need to update grub so it sees the alternate OS
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<minderaser> Does anyone here have experience getting the Broadcom BCM4312 wireless working in 9.10? I've been struggling with this for hours and am getting nowhere
<ActionParsnip> Beestone: it won't need reinstalling if xp has its own full drive
<rifter> alfatau, doyou hear the modem connecting at least?
<justin_> I can't run qwibber. Get this error: http://pastebin.com/u7BqnH6E
<psycho_oreos> minderaser, you need broadcom wl package
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | minderaser
<ubottu> minderaser: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BeeStone> OK, thank you, so just installing XP to the other drive and problem solved :)
<ActionParsnip> Minderaser: I've seen folks succeed with that using fwcutter etc
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos result of lspci -nnk: v
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos result of lspci -nnk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384403/
<psycho_oreos> err that wouldn't be it I'm afraid, BCM4315 cannot be used with bcm43xx/b43 unless one has newer kernel, newer than 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Minderaser: does: gksudo jockey-gtk ,not offer a driver
<alfatau> rifter: yes, the preceeding message was "Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS1"
<alfatau> rifter: if it can be useful...
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, yeah the device seems to be functioning, if you can get iwlist wlan0 scan to work you can't connect?
<justin_> I can't run qwibber. Get this error: http://pastebin.com/u7BqnH6E
<gartral> abhi_nav_: long press the wifi button upwards of 15 secconds
<abhi_nav_> gartral: wifi button is already on it is blue
<gartral> abhi_nav_: try psycho_oreos idea first
<abhi_nav_> ok
<gartral> abhi_nav_: im asking you to tell your wifi hardware to reset itself ;)
<abhi_nav_> gartral: psycho_oreos should I try to connect while eth is connected?
<abhi_nav_> ok
<tristanik> cè nessuno che mi puo dare su una wep?
<minderaser> psycho_oreos: I've tried that with instructions from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php. No luck
<ActionParsnip> Justin_: is there a bug logged for it
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, not a good idea, epecially when you have got an IP address from your router
<gartral> abhi_nav_: i would disconect eth cable
<psycho_oreos> minderaser, I believe there's a package in ubuntu repos for that
<abhi_nav_> gartral: psycho_oreos ok i disconnect from cable i try to connect wifi you wait haan
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav: now its actually doing the right stuff does network manager work as it should?
<minderaser> psycho_oreos I'll have to look into that when I get get a wired connection
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav_: could also try installing wicd via the cable and rebooting. Might play nice
<psycho_oreos> minderaser, you don't have wired connection? heh
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I'll see what I can get done with the link you sent
<rifter> alfatau, well it's been awhile since I dealt with ppp but I am thinking about an authentication method issue. you say you are connecting now with the same name and password.. under what os?
<matt1s> I have managed to close down that applet that shows Pidgin, Empathy and Evolution, how do I get it back?
<pocisk> yyyyyyyyyyy
<suma> hi.. can anyone tell me how to connect to internet in ubuntu 9.04 using reliance netconnect
<alfatau> rifter: now windows xp
<minderaser> psycho_oreos: Well, there's one here, but my g/f's young son would have a fit if I interrupted his runescape game :-\
<ActionParsnip> Suma: does it use a usb modem? Is it 3G? You need to tell us more
<gartral> is wine working right for 64 bit yet?
<psycho_oreos> minderaser, ahh typical, well I think if you went through hardware drivers you should be able to install wl
<alfatau> rifter: i noticed looking at /var/log/syslog there's a message saying "PAP Autentication failed"... while i choosed CHAP from pppconfig...
<rifter> alfatau, yeah that's what I am thinking of
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I've been trying to get wicd to work with the Belkin USB wifi adapter RT2870 driver , no luck with ndiswrapper or wpa_supplicanr thru the cli either ...really stumped. Wicd worked great with it in jaunty ,but not in karmic and lucid
<rifter> alfatau, some isps used mschap
<rifter> alfatau, which is a windows-only extension of chap
<suma> hello... can anyone help me solving my problem
<rifter> alfatau, but I think there is a solution let me see
<alfatau> rifter: well, is there a way to use CHAP? i choosed CHAP in pppconfig... while pppd still tries connecting using PAP?
<matt1s> How can I start the Indicator Applet???
<psycho_oreos> suma, never used reliance netconnect, never heard of it as well
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: I use it after I kept getting asked for pam passwords. Pus its de independant :). Weird its not paying. Did you tell wicd the wifi interface name?
<rifter> alfatau, you have t o use what the isp is using
<ActionParsnip> Suma: we can't help you unless you give details
<rifter> alfatau, I am looking at the methods for getting mschap on there
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, the IF name,  essid name , even tried static IP ...nothing
<psycho_oreos> BluesKaj, I'm sure there's rt2870-sta driver floating in the ubuntu repository
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: tried the curses interface too? Should be identical but worth a try
<rifter> alfatau, although.. maybe you should see what happens when you choose pap since it's saying pap authentication failed
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, curses interface ?
<alfatau> rifter: thank you. i'm looking what method my isp wants we use...
<Voltaplein> Hi -- network manager question. I set up a vpn definition using the network connections app in the system prefs menu.  Now, how do I get it to actually connect?  I can't seem to find a "Connect" button for it
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: it has a cli interface
<psycho_oreos> ncurses, GUI lookalike command line
<abhi_nav_> dear gartral and ActionParsnip: psycho_oreos: i am unable to connect using wifi. actually there is one more prob that while on this ethernet, i can connect to it but every app on my comp shows that i am not connected I means there is something more to do with this
<alfatau> rifter: so i should chooose pap instead of chap?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, like /etc/network/interfaces for my eth0 connection ?
<ActionParsnip> Suma: you can't seriously expect us to know the technicalities of every worldwide provider. No details == little or no help. Your choice
<abhi_nav_> i have, network manager, network, wifi radar, xnetcardconfig. among that only xnetcardconfig works for ethernet all other just dont detect that cable is connected
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, I think some programs like firefox may work offline, but if you used nm those applications may become aware
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: type wicd and hit tab
<Lanlost> Hey, if I'm writing a bash script and I have a command that I don't want it's output to display in the terminal during the script.. how can I get its output redirected to.. /dev/null
<sash_> Lanlost: command > /dev/null
<abhi_nav_> what is nm?
<rifter> alfatau, you should try it and see, meanwhile I am looking into how to get the mschap modules on so you can use that in case the answer is to use mschap
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, network manager
<Lanlost> <Lanlost> such as like echo "Test" > /dev/null .. type statement
<Lanlost> heh, I said that in a another channel.
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, in that case it is, but usually nm on irc is known as never mind
<Lanlost> I didn't test it first of course.. it doesn't work with the command I want
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: that network manager applet tells me that eth cable is not connected and no wifi is on
<abhi_nav_> !nm
<rifter> actually you don't want to write to /dev/null like that
<jevidl> Does anyone have some suggestions to troubleshoot /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ scripts? I have checked the permissions on the script, and it runs correctly if I call it manually. All the reading I've been able to find indicates that scripts in this directory should be run when networking is started up. Am I misunderstanding how this should work? Am I missing something?
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, so you need to switch wifi on, btw you shouldn't have more than one application controlling the interfaces, it'll only conflict
<alfatau> rifter: ok
<Lanlost> I'm not using that.. I wanted it to work for pactl when you load pulseaudio modules.. it says "failed to load module" or whatever OR just outputs a number.. if I try to forward it to /dev/null it prints it anyway..
<Lanlost> brent@redroom ~ $ pactl load-module yourface >> /dev/null
<Lanlost> Failure: Module initalization failed
<alfatau> rifter: i need to disconnect. i'll come back in a while (i hope with ubuntu box), thank you a lot
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: my wifi is on xnetcardconfig and 'Network' can detect it but network manager cant and 'Network' can only theoretically conncts my eth but xnet.. is one who actually connecte me to eth
<rifter> alfatau, ok see you soon
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, the thing that stumps me is why are you using xnetcardconfig and not network manager?
<abhi_nav_> becaue network manager tell me that i have not connected any cable to computer (but in real it is there connected) and xnet (only) can detect and connecte me to internet
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: becaue network manager tell me that i have not connected any cable to computer (but in real it is there connected) and xnet (only) can detect and connecte me to internet
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, I think in that case, the interface for wired is actually turned off
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: how to turn it on for eth and wireless?
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, its not hard to turn the wired interface up, a simple terminal/console command like ifconfig ethX up
<sash_> abhi_nav_: is NetworkManager started
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, and no I wouldn't recommend associating both wired and wireless, it'll never work with multiple gateways
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I log into XFCE or KDE all is fine, but when I log into GNOME, my screen resolution is undisplayable by my monitor.  How can I change it?
<abhi_nav_> sash_ NetworkManager is started and is ther on top right corner. I cn left/right click on it, can go to properties etc
<sash_> this is not NetworkManager
<sash_> this is the nm-applet
<pipegeek> How does one go about creating a wallpaper bundle like "cosmos", such that the wallpaper changes periodically?  I put some images in a directory, copied /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/background-1.xml into that directory and edited it to match said files, and restarted gnome, and it's still not showing up in the wallpaper control panel
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos : i done ifconfig eth0 up but network manager is still sleeping
<giver89> Hola, alguien me puede decir que tengo que modificar para que al crear un usuario se me una directamente a los grupos por defecto que quiero?
<abhi_nav_> !en | giver89
<ubottu> giver89: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pipegeek> I like that nautilus can be made to change your background periodically, but I'd like it if I could tell it to use *my* pictures
<abhi_nav_> ssh_ which network manager then?
<gartral> brb all
<sash_> abhi_nav_: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, probably because of all the other network interface programs running and causing a collision, you need to kill them and use network manager
<abhi_nav_> sash_ are you talking about syste=>admin=>network?
<dsnyders> pipegeek, You could see if you could find the folder where it keeps its photos, then put yours there.
<pipegeek> dsnyders: As I said above, I did that, but thank you
<Cyclope> guys any idea how to kill a particular screen session?
<icorbett> Cyclope: ctrl-a k
<abhi_nav_> ok
<faileas_> Cyclope: do you use screen profiles?
<sash_> abhi_nav_: try /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start or stop and then start. then killall nm-applet and nm-applet
<dsnyders> pipegeek, Sorry, I missed that.  All I saw was the part where you tried to point it at your photos.
<pipegeek> ah
<Cyclope> icorbett that didn't work... its just stuck
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: and sash_ when initialy ther only was network manager (that top right one) in my pc (after 10 days of installation) it started to show me that cable is not connected, but in real i can open web browser can i am able to surf internet. in show i am connected to net but network manager dont know this. do from that net i installed xnet and all other softwares
<icorbett> Cyclope: then it is likely not just the screen session that is hung
<Cyclope> faileas_ no just screen sessions
<Voltaplein> Hi -- network manager question. I set up a vpn definition using the network connections app in the system prefs menu.  Now, how do I get it to actually connect?  I can't seem to find a "Connect" button for it
<icorbett> Cyclope: try logging in via a separate console and run `screen -DR` to try to reattach
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, well stop them from running, disable them from loading at boot
<Cyclope> thanks icorbett and faileas_, as icorbett pointed out there was a process in hung state :)
<pipegeek> back
<faileas_> Cyclope: tried exit?
<faileas_> ahh
<sash_> abhi_nav_: network-manager-gnome or nm-applet like to go crazy imho
<Rix> hi, how do i specify the destination dir when downloading files with wget(the directory where the files will be downloaded)
<abhi_nav_> sash_ ok
<abstrakt> Rix, man wget
<abstrakt> Rix, it goes in to . by default
<abstrakt> Rix, you could just cd into where you want to be first
<abstrakt> Rix, or you could read the manual
<Rix> i want to specify the dir
<Gartral> ok im back, had to reboot for kernal
<Rix> i cant find it in the man
 * abhi_nav_ thinking what to do now. Lots of complex steps involved. What to do...........
<dsnyders> Rix, man pages are notoriously vague. :-(  I jusually just cd to where I want the file and then wget from there.
<ActionParsnip> Rix: I think its -O
<Rix> aha okey i will try that
<Rix> thanks a lot
 * abhi_nav is back to docs. hmmmmmmmm
<abhi_nav> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Rix: wget http://site.com/thing -O $HOME/Documents
<ActionParsnip> Etc
<Rix> thanks :)
<justin_> I cannot get networked windows shares to automount through /etc/fstab. Please help!
<sbts> Rix: be careful, from the man page -O The documents will not be written to the appropriate files, but all will be concatenated together and written to file.
<haffe> 82378[5~[6~[6~278[5~[6~[A
<ActionParsnip> Rix: could be wrong but its free to try. If you read the medibuntu repo guide it uses directed wget there too. You can get the syntax there
<MixLaToR> Hello guys, i want resize my windows to lower space so that i can add the free space created to my Ubuntu 9.10 ..how to ?
<ActionParsnip> Mixlator: use gparted in livecd
<ActionParsnip> Mixlator: make sure your backups are recent incase of catastrophe
<MixLaToR> ActionParsnip, that 'd harm my windows partition i guess
<dsnyders> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sbts> Rix: you actually want -P targetDIR
<rifter> ActionParsnip, you are correct
<rifter> justin_, do you have smbfs installed?
<Raimokoo_sauna> +
<ActionParsnip> Mixlator: it will allow you to resize the partitions to get more space. It shouldn't harm anything
<MixLaToR> ActionParsnip, this is how to: reboot from my liveCD, resize windows partition from 70 Go to 50 Go , format the 20 Go ext3 ...and reboot from the hard....is this right ?
<sbts> Rix: as long as you read the description of the options the man page is actually consise.
<justin_> rifter, Yes, I do.
<dsnyders> MixLaToR, You forgot: Back up windows in case of catastrophe... step one.
<ActionParsnip> Mixlator: you can write to ntfs in linux so why not just have a folder you can dump stuff in. You can symlink it into you home folder for easy access
<rifter> justin_, well what happens when you do the mount -t smbfs command manually wih the same options that are in fstab?
<rifter> justin_, er put sudo in the front of that obviously
<rifter> sbts, indeed it is
<jevidl> I am trying to use an iptables-restore script from /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/. It doesn't seem to be called when the computer starts up, though I can run it manually. I have ensured that the script has the correction permissions (755) and I can run it fin manually
<MixLaToR> dsnyders: sure ; ActionParsnip : i want try some other stuffs...(appache+bind+php....)so my 10 Go right now is not enough
<rifter> sbts, I missed that he wanted a directory and not a file
<hmw> i once had a "desklet" that displays cpu, network and other statistics. it was roughly 20% width of the desktop and 100% height, dark and transparent. I can't remember, what it was. Can you tell me, which programs to check out?
<jevidl> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do further troubleshooting?
<rifter> sbts, -O is for a file
<justin_> rifter, it worked! But I had to put the IP address of the server instead of the server name
<sbts> hmw: sounds like gkrellm
<rifter> justin_, well  then you have a dns problem
<bazhang> hmw, conky?
<ActionParsnip> Mixlator: gotcha, yeah you'll need to resize to get more room. Once your backups are sound you can go crazy and restore if it goes bad. It should be fine though. There are guides all over
<ActionParsnip> !resize
<sbts> rifter: Yep sure is, use it all the time, but had to check man page for -P
<rifter> justin_, when you do nslookup [servername] what happens? and are you using a fully qualified domain name or just the server name
<hmw> sbts: bazhang: thanks, checking
<justin_> Well, I can use the IP address, that is not a big deal. :) When I tried to mount the second though, it says can not change directory into mount target /media/video
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MixLaToR> ActionParsnip, cheers buddy ;) & thanks for the others too...;)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I log into XFCE or KDE all is fine, but when I log into GNOME, my screen resolution is undisplayable by my monitor.  How can I change it?
<ActionParsnip> Mixlator: one of those says how to resize ntfs partitions
<rifter> justin_, if /etc/resolv.conf does not have your taregt domain specified under domain or search then you have to specify the domain when referring to the servers
<MixLaToR> ActionParsnip, K
<dandy> HD playback within Karmic is very choppy for some reason, it plays fine in windows using the same player (VLC)
<Tourist> Go a question. Everytime I try to activate my broadcom drivers in 9.10 it just sits there trying to install and does nothing. Is there a way to activate them from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Mixlator: gl and happy to help :)
<rifter> justin_, /medis/video exists?
<sbts> anyone here know of problems with the AU mirrors? having issues with updates on multiple machines :(
<ActionParsnip> Dandy: try mplayer. Vlc doesn't use multiple cores
<rifter> justin_, /media/video I mean
<justin_> rifter, yes, I used mkdir to make it.
<ActionParsnip> Dandy: have you installed video drivers?
<pracidio> alguem sabe por q  o amsn  nao esta funcionando
<rifter> justin_, what is the ownership and permissions?
<abhi_nav> !en | pracidio
<ubottu> pracidio: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sbts> justin_: silly question, can you cd into it manually?
<dandy> ActionParsnip: I think mplayer is the same, infact it might be even worse, let me just try again
<rifter> justin_, when you say "it could not change directory" do you mean that mount gave you an error, or that after you mounted you could not change directory
<pracidio> ok
<justin_> rifter, yes, I can cd into it
<rifter> justin_, which is it
<justin_> rifter, the mount command said that it could not change directories
<sbts> justin_: another thing to check, is the spelling of both the dir and the mount command
<rifter> justin_, well it sounds like an authentication problem ...
<justin_> rifter, sbts PEBKAC error, forgot the s on videos lol
<sbts> justin_: can you run ls -lad /media/video and post the result
<hmw> sbts: bazhang: conky might be it, but it is somewhat different - my thing let me move it around and it automatically docked to the side of the screen - do you know something similar to conky, perhaps?
<rifter> justin_, what happens when you do smbclient //servername/sharename
<sbts> justin_: eazy fix then :)
<rifter> justin_, that'll do it
<Voltaplein> Hi -- network manager question. I set up a vpn definition using the network connections app in the system prefs menu.  Now, how do I get it to actually connect?  I can't seem to find a "Connect" button for it
<rifter> justin_, we can still fix dns if you want to
<justin_> rifter, smbclient produced Domain=[JPSERVER] OS=[Windows Server 2003 3790 Service Pack 2] Server=[Windows Server 2003 5.2]
<sbts> hmw: gkrellm does all of that, there are quite a number of options and plugins for it too.
<rifter> justin_, yeah if the mount is working now the smbclient is superfluous.. we were gonna use that to test authentication
<justin_> rifter, O. How do I fix dns then?
<sbts> hmw: other than gkrellm and conky (which I have never used) I can't think of any others, unless you check out the screenlets package, there may be something there.
<rifter> justin_, well, first, were you specifying just the servername or servername.domain
<justin_> just the server name. Resolv.conf says my domain is just belkin
<justin_> rifter, just the server name. Resolv.conf says my domain is just belkin
<rifter> justin_, well that is why
<justin_> rifter, so in fstab, i need to add .belkin after servername?
<rifter> justin_, either you need to specify the server and domain name, or you have to have search include the domain name
<rifter> justin_, no ... ok so are  you saying that you don't have a dns server?
<justin_> rifter, just the dns built in the router aka 192.168.2.1
<Rix> sbts, thanks
<rifter> justin_, if you don't have a dns server to service your domain you need to use ip addresses or the /etc/hosts file
<justin_> rifter, Well, the IP address works fine with me, it never changes since the server is always on
<rifter> justin_, yeah in that case your options are to use ip addresses, a hosts file, or set up the dns server.  IT sounds like to me what you need to choose is the hosts file.. that is the easiest option
<rifter> justin_, well that works, too. but iof you want to use names you can add them to th e/etc/hosts file .. that's up to you
<justin_> rifter, how would I do that? Add the ip address to hosts and the desired domain name next to it?
<Maletor> I just raid 5'd my 4tb's on ubuntu
<sbts> justin_: for a very long time I have always setup small (less than 20 pc's) networks with static IP addresses and used the hosts file (on windows and linux machines) to manage name to IP mapping.
<jevidl> scripts located in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ should be executed before the interface is brought up, correct?
<sbts> justin_: in linux edit hosts and add lines like "192.168.0.123 mickeymouse"
<rifter> justin_, you add the server name and ip address
<rifter> justin_, you don't have a domain so you can ignore that
<danblick> Could anyone recommend a good strategy for maintaining my system configuration scripts in version control? (e.g., /etc/apache2/httpd.conf , or /etc/puppet).  Are there packaging guidelines I should know about?
<sbts> justin_: then when you want to refer to the machine you can just use the name "mickeymouse"
<rifter> sbts agreed for this sort of thing hosts is more than adequate
<sbts> obviously don't include the quotes in the file
<justin_> sbts, rifter, Thanks! I am going to reboot real quick to see if /etc/fstab will work properly
<sbts> justin_: np
<suma> hi
<suma> can anyone solve my problem?
<sbts> suma: tell us more
<BluesKaj> bah , I gave up on wicd for USB wifi ...works fine withe the broadcom on the laptop, but not with USB adapters
<sbts> suma: we can't solve it if we don't know what it is. :)
<DuCkNeT> alright guys got a good one here.. need to recover a file without extensions....
<suma> i am unable connect to internet through my reliance netconnect in ubuntu 9.04.
<suma> can u tell me how to do it
<sbts> DuCkNeT: specifically what do you need to do, did you accidentaly delete the file? also what filesystem is it on?
<justin_> rifter, sbts Thanks! Worked like a charm! Would I run into problems if I had those file shares mount as ~/Music and ~/Video instead of directories in /media?
<sbts> suma: I have no experiance with the reliance netconnect, is it an adsl modem?
<sbts> justin_: no problems to mount on ~/Music etc at all.
<maria> i am spanihs
<suma> sbts:its cdma 1x
<DuCkNeT> sbts: ext4 file system i've move the file and now there is nothing in it
<sbts> DuCkNeT: what command did you use to move the file?
<maria> que soy española
<justin_> sbts, Good, my canonical music and video collections are on the server, and I just want to use the desktop as a portal to them! :)
<sbts> suma: ok, how old is the modem?
<sbts> justin_: easy, oo interest, what software are you using to play the music?
<maria> no entendo
<DuCkNeT> i move it in gui...
<DuCkNeT> cut and paste
<suma> sbts:its new one. just 1 month before i bought it. i can connect it in windows xp. but i don't know how to connect it in ubuntu 9.04
<justin_> sbts, Have not decided yet, but I am generally a banshee guy
<sbts> suma: do you have a 9.10 live cd or installed machine around?
<sbts> justin_: cool
<ecolitan> DuCkNeT: what kind of file?
<justin_> sbts, It works best with my Droid
<sbts> DuCkNeT: ouch, that may make things more difficult, I am assuming, as you are using ext4, that the system is 9.10 (karmic)
<DuCkNeT> ecolitan its a text file with no extensions
<DuCkNeT> sbts extact...
<minderaser> So, I've installed the proprietary drivers for my broadcom wireless but can't get it to activate through Hardware Drivers
<suma> sbts:i also tried ubuntu 9.10. but it's asking for keyring. even though i entered my admin password many times there, it isn't accepting it.
<sbts> DuCkNeT: do you have a partial copy of the text, or even and EXACT copy of one or more lines in the text?
<minderaser> crap, I gotta run
<obscurant1st> when ever i try clicking on the drives listed in computer:/// it asks for password,
<sbts> suma: normally the password for the keyring is not your admin password, the first time you used the keyring, you actually get asked for a new password.
<obscurant1st> how can i avoid it?
<justin_> How do I adjust the timing of Grub2?
<mrxjoy> hello there
<mrxjoy> i'm using Karmic Koala
<erUSUL> justin_: /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> justin_: sudo update-grub after you edit it
<mrxjoy> i would like to ask.. how to configure wireless?
<justin_> erUSUL, Thanks!
<suma> sbts:what should i do after that? whether i get access to internet after that?
<rifter> justin_, actually if you use the ~ you wnat to specify a username
<rifter> d'oh
<rifter> he's gonna mount it to root's home directory :P :D
<DuCkNeT> sbts i know what could have been in the text
<sbts> rifter: good catch :) I totally missed that :(
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<rifter> sbts yeah I was looking at something else when that exchange wen on
<sbts> suma: give me a minute
<mrxjoy> erUSUL, i wanna ask about wireless setting in karmic koala, could u help me
<suma> sbts:ok i'll wait
<erUSUL> mrxjoy: what wifi chip does you machine have ?
<rifter> sbts personally I would never use a ~ in fstab. it would probably work in ubuntu, but it gives me chills
<mrxjoy> how can I check that?
<stdisease> mrxjoy, check the output of 'lspci' or 'dmesg'
<stdisease> mrxjoy, or 'lshw' if you have that
<marcin_> hi. I use first time IRC, so I don't know how to use it. But... I have question. Can I install Linux on extended partition?
<erUSUL> mrxjoy: lspci | grep -i net
<erUSUL> marcin_: yes
<vpathak__> hello - anyone knows why a soft link always has a permission of lrwxrwxrwx ? Even a chmod -w does not seem to make it readonly.
<vpathak__> is the link (created by ln -s ) really writeable by anyone?
<DuCkNeT> sbts i know what could have been in the text ....
<marcin_> erUSUL: thank you
<sbts> suma: one thing you can try (on 9.10) is to move the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default and ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring to a different location, this will remove the existing keyring password and let you set a new one. It will however also remove all passwords that have previously been stored in the keychain.
<mrxjoy> erUSUL, Intel Corp PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<stdisease> marcin_, as for IRC it's pretty simple check out guides and howtos on the web, as for extended partitions, Linux is perfect installable on them. Whatever your distro is you usually have to choose the customize partitions option or the advanced installation.
<vpathak_> hello - anyone knows why a soft link always has a permission of lrwxrwxrwx ? Even a chmod -w does not seem to make it readonly.
<erUSUL> mrxjoy: should work out of the box. if you click on the nm-applet (right up corner an icon with two computers) do you see a menu with networks around you ?
<vpathak_> is the link (created by ln -s ) really writeable by anyone?
<stdisease> vpathak_, because setting permissions on the symlink itself is meaningless, the actual permissions will be of the target file
<damnit321> hey all
<suma> sbts:what is the actual path of those files. where should i move those files?
<usuario_> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<mrxjoy> erUSUL, ya I can see that...
<stdisease> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario_> K OS CONTAIS??????¿¿¿¿
<damnit321> i know this might not be the best place to ask . but can I get some software to display whos calling me on a mobile phone on the screen and save the number
<erUSUL> mrxjoy: then just choose your wifi network and it should just connect to it
<erUSUL> !es | usuario_
<damnit321> for nix or windows
<usuario_> PUTONES
<mrxjoy> erUSUL, that simple?
<erUSUL> usuario_: deja ya de molestar
<erUSUL> mrxjoy: yep
<stdisease> vpathak_, again it's 'writable' only if the destination is writable, or if by writable you mean someone able to modify it, then you need to check the permissions of the directory it is in.
<marcin_> stdisease: I read about IRC later. Just I need quick answer for this question. I have (not my) computer with Windows (3 normal partition) and I need install Linux for them ; ) thanks for answer
<mrxjoy> erUSUL, wow fantastic...thanks
<erUSUL> mrxjoy: no problem
<{g}> Hey People! I can display a file from a remote server with "ssh host cat /some/file" but when i try to pump it into vimdiff like this: "vimdiff some/other/file <(ssh host cat /some/file)" i get fifo/socket read errors. Any idea why or how to vimdiff a local file with a file on a distant host?
<stdisease> marcin_, if you have a free partition, either extended or primary, then you *can* install Linux on it.
<rifter> vpathak_, yes they always have those permissions, but no one can do anything to the directory it points to without passing the permissions of the directory
<mrxjoy> erUSUL, can I configure the wireless setting via CLI?
<rifter> suma, you could mover them to [filename].old or I like to add a date to my backups like filename.02-26-2010
<erUSUL> mrxjoy: see the man pages of iwconfig iwlist and wpa_supplicant.
<Subdolus> Hello all, is it possible to have a clickable URL in side a 'ReadmeName'/htaccess readme? like right at the bottom? or do I have to create an html/php page for it
<suma> ok
<mrxjoy> esUSUL, thanks
<stdisease> {g}: try a pipe '|' instead of shell input redirection '<'
<mrxjoy> erUSUL, thanks
<{g}> stdisease: ok
<dsnyders> Subdolus, it all depends on the program that's reading/interpreting the file.
<suma> sbts: i am using ubuntu 9.04 now. i have ubuntu 9.10 cd with me now. can i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 without reinstalling the software completely?
<JR_w> I am trying a derivative of Ubuntu Studio (Shackbox) which looks fine-- EXCEPT it boots up with a French keyuboard.  Is there any way I can change it to a US keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> suma:  not from the live-desktop cd. the alt-cd can be used as a repo to upgrade. But given the # of updates since 9.10 came out. It may be easiest to just upgrade via the internet.
<{g}> stdisease: doesnt work: ssh host cat /some/file | vimdiff - other/file
<Dr_Willis> !languate
<{g}> stdisease: gives me "too many editor arguments -"
<Dr_Willis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<stdisease> JR_w, try 'dpkg-reconfigure console-setup\
<stdisease> *console-setup'
<phox_> Hi! This is an emergency. I recently formated a disk which had important windows-files in it (pics, docs etc) when i installed ubuntu 9.1 on it. Is there any way to retrieve that information? PLEASE answer!
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  very likely. No.
<JR_w> stdisease: Thankd!
<sbts> DuCkNeT: ok the best thing to do here would be shutdown the machine and reboot in from a live cd, then come back here for further help, basically you will need to do somthing like sudo grep -i -a -U -Bx -Ay 'known text from file' /dev/sda1 | tee /tmp/recovered.txt      this assumes that the drive is /dev/sda and the partition the file is on is partition 1. also you will need to change the -Bx to -B10 (for example) and -Ay to -A10 (for example).
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | phox_
<ae86-drifter> phox_, photorec
<ubottu> phox_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<stdisease> {g}: try vimdiff without the '-' I think it automatically reads from stdin when given 1 arg
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  You formated a ntfs to be ext3/4 and now want the ntfs files back?
<stdisease> {g}: hmm no nvm
<phox_> Dr_Willis: yes.
<DuCkNeT> sbts ok so i boot with karmic cd live and then come back here and you explain me this ?
<ae86-drifter> phox_, if undelete fails use photorec
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  all i can say is good luck.   Try the tools suggested I guess.
<JR_w> Oh, and Dr_Willis, Too-- thanks
<sbts> DuCkNeT: Yes I can try, unfortunately the grep (which is a search) can take a very long time for something like this.
<sbts> suma: did you manage to move the files OK?
<DuCkNeT> sbts has to be from live cd ?
<rifter> phox_, there are data recovery services that might be able to recover drives from formats, but it could cost thousands o fdollars
<brma> Anyone ever try to install any of the ubuntu ports for powerpc?  It errors early in the task of installing the base system, without any particular reason given.
<rifter> http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=data+recovery+service
<sbts> suma: as Dr_Willis said you will be best to update from the web, but if you just want to test if it will work, boot from the live cd and try, you shouldn't have issues with the keyring that way either.
<sbts> DuCkNeT: basically that is the best way, the longer you are running the machine with the harddrive mounted, the more chance you have of permanently obliterating the data you want to retrieve
<hens> #jember
<sbts> phox_: there is a very good company here in Australia that does data recovery at very reasonable rates, they also take on work from all around the globe, give me a moment and I will find a link for you
<sbts> rifter: track the info I am giving to phox_
<eduard510> Hi Dudes.
<vHanda> Do you think it would be possible to use rsync over obex? I wanna sync the contents of my mobile.
<SirLoseALot> Hey guys. I'm trying to install the driver for my quickcam messenger, but make install throws an error that I don't know how to solve. http://pastebin.com/m2Qc4Hdg   Error starts at line 7
<daviid> Hello
<phox_> sbts: thx that would be great..
<sbts> phox_: and rifter: the url for the company is http://www.payam.com.au  I have personally spoken to the manager and have clients that have used them, all reports have been 5+ stars
<daviid> hellooo
<phox_> sbts: is that better then using photorec?
<sbts> vHanda: very unlikely, the device needs rsync support too.
<SirLoseALot> hello daviid ...
<SirLoseALot> Could someone please have a look at that link I posted? I really would like to get this thing to work
<rifter> phox_, it depends on two things, how much the data is worth to you and how much you are willing to spend to get it back
<sbts> phox_: you may have some luck with photorec, but make sure the drive is mounted readonly. once anything starts writing to the drive, your chances drop VERY rapidly.
<daviid> waths your namess?
<phox_> rifter: the thing is that the comp is my brothers and i kinda deleted it all without asking, so i kinda have to do it
<phox_> sbts: fuck, its been in normal mode all the time, and writing
<MilitantPotato1> phox_: there's several bootable partition recovery tools, check out Ultimate Boot CD.   it worked alright for me, didn't get everythng.
<stdisease> !language | phox_
<ubottu> phox_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MilitantPotato1> sbts: likely it's unrecoverable then.
<sbts> I have done quite a bit of data recovery for clients in the past, if I get the drive straight away, before anyone else plays with it, the sucess rate can be very high, often 100%, but once anything gets written to the drive sucess drops very rapidly
<stdisease> SirLoseALot, looks like to me the driver is a bit old for the kernel version you are running
<phox_> ive surfed with it for like an hour or two, and played around just a little. Nothing much
<suma> sbts: i am going to connect in a fresh copy of ubuntu 9.10 after install it.
<jevidl> I am trying to get some scripts to launch out of /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/. If I understand it right, this should be executed before the system brings the network up. It does not appear to be trying to launch the script all. Can anyone suggest why this might be? I have checked script permissions and they are ok (755)
<stdisease> SirLoseALot, check if your kernel headers are installed or if that isn't working try downgrading to an older kernel if you are comfortable with that
<hardikar> Hi Can someone help me with custom screen resolution........:-)
<sbts> phox_: the drive that got formatted, is it the one that the system is now installed on, or is it a second drive
<arundracula> Gnome shell is in Software center, Should I install it? Any problems? Can I revert it back after installing?
<phox_> sbts: its a laptop so i guess its only one disk, atleast thats all i find. Plus it says that the hd had bad sectors or something..
<rifter> MilitantPotato1, ultimate boot cd is very useful
<MilitantPotato1> phox_: Say it got corrupted from the bad sectors :)
<jelly-bean> is there an easy way to manage package management upgrades across many servers? (e.g. receive notifications of pending updates, execute upgrades in batch)
<hardikar> arundracula: Gnome-shell is a program but very buggy at the moment
<sbts> suma: no problems, when it first askes you to set a keyring password, if you leave it blank, it will never ask again, but beware, this means that any passwords you store on the machine are in plain text, anyone can read them. It is best to set a password when asked, possibly the same as your login password, this makes it easier to remember :)
<MilitantPotato1> rifter: shame it doesn't include chkdsk by default.
<phox_> militantpotato1, lol no i already told my brother i formated it.. I feel real bad
<arundracula> ok
<suma> sbts:ok. thank you very much.
<MilitantPotato1> phox_: Mistakes happen, hopefully he made backups frequently if not, lesson learned yea?
<sbts> phox_: if that is the case, you likely will have a hard job recovering old photos, but things that were saved more recently may be ok. can you please run "df -h" in a terminal and post the results for /dev/sdax where x is all numbers reported
<phox_> sbts: im not on that computer right now. Im not sure if i wanna start it and write even moore to it, mayby i should just leave it to some professionel.
<SirLoseALot> stdisease: Sorry, was kind of busy in the terminal. For some reason it seems to mess around with 2.6.31-14. My latest and installed kernel is 2.6.31-19, though...
<sbts> phox_: if you have a live CD around, boot from that, you shouldn't make it any worse atm.
<roszak> I have just installed ubuntu for the first time (karmic, kernel 2.6.31-20).  This is a new laptop, and a vga monitor that worked fine with my old debian laptop will not connect to the ubuntu machine.  Am I missing a process here?  In debian the external monitor would come up at the gnome login menu.  Any ideas on how to fix this.
<SirLoseALot> stdisease: I wouldn't know how to downgrade a kernel, so I suppose I may just end up not being able to use the cam. Seems to be the only driver, dates back to '07
<sbts> phox_: once you have booted from a live cd, let me know and I will help you mount it readonly, df needs the filesystem to be mounted :(
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: can
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: can't you do a backport of the camera??
<hardikar> I tried a lot of tweaking in xorg.conf file but custom resolution doesn't work. I got the nvidia drivers installed....
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Unfortunately, I'm not even quite sure what that means.
<phox_> sbts: well the weird thing is that when i tried to install ubuntu from the live cd it took ages to even get into the install-menu, and most of the times i tried it didnt even work. I think the disk might be broken.
<phox_> sbts: and as i said, ubuntu says it has bad sectors and stuff
<zukalk> hi, i'm trying to mount an external hfsplus formatted drive. i had to disable journaling through my mac in order to be able to mount the drive as RW in ubuntu and that worked out fine, and then overnight it stopped working altogether. i'm in a live environment now and the drive is automatically mounted but is RO, even though /etc/mtab says it's been mounted as RW. doing umount and forcing mount -o rw doesn't solve it. any ideas?
<stdisease> SirLoseALot, downgrading a kernel just means installing an older version of it, say one from a previous version of this distribution.
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: means you use the driver for the old kernel and have it associated with the new kernel
<Guest19240>  Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.33-020633-generic:
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: give me the model of the cam???
<stockton> I'm trying to figure out how to setup permissions on my samba server. I've created a user account for each user on the server, but when they mount the server locally their permissions are messed up because their local user ID is different than their user ID on the samba server... how do I get around this?
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: I will try and find it??
<Guest19240>  nvidia (185.18.36)...nvidia (185.18.36): Installing module.
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Second please, looking it up
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: ok
<Guest19240>  ........(bad exit status: 10)
<Guest19240> help !
<sbts> phox_: hm, I think you will be best passing it to the experts, and from what I have seen around the industry in recent times the link I gave you is one of the best. I believe they do a lot of work for very highlevel clients around the globe
<sbts> phox_: where abouts are you?
<Guest19240> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<slayton> I'm trying to figure out how to setup permissions on my samba server. I've created a user account for each user on the server, but when they mount the server locally their permissions are messed up because their local user ID is different than their user ID on the samba server... how do I get around this?
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: lsusb gives: Bus 002 Device 007: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Here's a link to a picture: http://home.mag.cx/messenger/pics/mess.gif
<icorbett> I have a test kubuntu system that i upgraded from karmic to lucid and the ps2 keyboard/touchpoint and usb mouse don't seem to be playing nice... confirmed it with the alpha3 live cd... any thoughts on chasing that one down?
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: thank you will get back to you in a minutue
<jaco> #4
<jaco> hi
<sbts> icorbett: what are they doing wrong?
<phox_> sbts: i live in sweden.
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Huh, that's odd. uname -r says I'm on 2.6.31-14 while the latest I have installed is -19. Think I may not have rebooted since I upgraded
<blinkiz> Hi. When I try to play (download) movie trailers from apple.com, I heard the sound but am not seeing any video. How can I make the video load in a external player like totem or smplayer?
<bazhang> icorbett, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<stdisease> !lucid | icorbett
<ubottu> icorbett: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<phox_> sbts: plus im a student so i cant afford it anyways i think. Ill probably leave to a friend of mine who is a pc-wiz. thx for the info anyways
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: I don't usually worry about the kernel let me just look and pickup on what is said...
<icorbett> i see... okay, never been to #ubuntu+1 before... ill check that channel
<jonez> slayton, I am not sure if this will fix it for you, but a step in the right direction might be to use a 'username map'
<icorbett> sbts: if you are interested look in #ubuntu+1 soon
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: I am getting a different error message now when I try to make install - want a pastebin?
<icorbett> et al.: thanks for the direction and sorry for the interruption
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: what is the model number ... may have found a solution
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: run lspci -nnk give me the driver info... txs
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: I am not sure about the model number, can type everything on the sticker... sec
<jonez> slayton, http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch06_02.html    section 6.2.3
<sbts> phox_: no problem, there are a couple of good linux tools that you can investigate, search aptitude for terms like "data recovery" and "forensic" (I think I spelled that right). to overcome the problems with booting the laptop from the live CD, I would remove the drive, and connect it to another machine, if it is a SATA drive this is a direct plugin, if it is an IDE drive you will need an adaptor. don't use a usb adaptor though as it will be co
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: http://pastebin.com/MXDf6ZXi
<woodyjlw> dose linux mint have a irc channel?
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: here is what I have so far... not sure yet on what I reading be minutue .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225
<Azelphur> !mint | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Mav89> hey Guys!
<jaamzg> Hi!
<jaamzg> <--newbie
<Mav89> anyone here who can help with webcam driver troubleshooting?
<jaamzg> Just wanting to know how to disable the little information bubble that pops up when you mouse over things
<stdisease> !ask | Mav89
<ubottu> Mav89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: is this the camera ???  http://images.google.com/images?q=Quickcam+Pro+5000&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&ei=zfWHS9zdI5PUtAOExJCGAw&gbv=2
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: nope, not that one. This:  http://home.mag.cx/messenger/pics/mess.gif
<kaz00> still chipping away at a non-bootable rootfs on my poodle (zaurus sl-5600)
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: http://www.ufic.it/blogs/files/2008/07/webcam-quickcam-messenger.jpg
<marina> hola?¿?
<kaz00> i need to copy the /dev/rtc file from a jffs2 fs to ext2... special dd incantation? or do i need native jffs2 support on my machine?
<rifter> phox_, you can get external enclosures for laptop drives
<marina> in english
<marina> you are very silly
<hardikar> is it the problem of the nvidia driver??
<sluchacz> hejka
<Diverdude>  /j #R
<sluchacz> siemka
<genii> !pl | sluchacz
<ubottu> sluchacz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<angel_> alguien espanol?¿
<genii> !es | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sbts> rifter: phox_ unfortunately for this sort of thing, where you are churning over the whole disk as a single file, and also potentially have errors on the disk external enclosures cause more trouble than they are worth, much more reliable to have the drive connected direct to a machine.
<rifter> sbts, sure but if he does that he'llneed an adapter,too, isn't that adding the same level of complexity?
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: what is the error you get???
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: When I try make install?
<archboxman> SirLoseALot:  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";\
<Aled> Will I be able to format a partition on my HDD running Windows 7 via the ubuntu setup?
<darksector> Aled: yeah
<Aled> good
<Aled> thanks man
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: How would I make it valid? :)
<Almilcar> Evening
<Lachance> !hi | Almilcar
 * Almilcar waves
<ubottu> Almilcar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lachance> I'm too lazy to say 'Hi' myself. I make Ubottu do my dirty work.
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: lets start this over when you hook up this camera does it recognize the camera?? Further more what is the software your trying to use in ubuntu???
<Almilcar> I'd like to know where to place the txt file with my personal aliases
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Nothing happens when I hook it up, but it's listed in lsusb
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Trying kopete, skype, cheese -
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: cheese says there's no cam
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: ok let me just take this one step at a time.... got to think on next step...
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: I fear I may already have messed things up by fiddling around...
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: no, dont you know how to play with the kernel... no lol :)
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: This is a fresh install, so I could actually reinstall to give us a clean installation to work with
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: no need I know you don't know how to edit kernel no problems
<HackeMate> hello, what is the difference between desktop and alternate?
<HackeMate> i have a laptop that i cant install the desktop version, but works with the alternate
<HackeMate> i dont get any error message with desktop, just a blank monitor
<HackeMate> is because of hardware?
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: ok got out my notes do a lsusb in terminal should list device...
<skrite> HackeMate, i think that it may use a different kernel
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: well, I tried following what the error message said: make oldconfig && make prepare in /src
<Almilcar> Nobody can help with the bash_aliases txt file please?
<kiqyou_vf> does anyone know about an app called either 'Pixel', 'Pixel Image Editor' or 'Pixel Studio Pro'?
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: It lists the device, yeah
<DJones> HackeMate: I think the alternate cd has slightly better options for hardware detection & drivers
<sbts> rifter: no the adapter for an ide laptop drive is just a physical connector adapter, no electronics involved
<skrite> Almilcar, what kind of help?
<HackeMate> so alternate > desktop in general?
<roszak>  I have just installed karmic (kernel 2.6.31-20) to an hp dv7.  I am having a difficult time getting the vga monitor I have long used with my debian laptop to work with the new ubuntu machine.  I may just be missing a step here.  When I used debian, the monitor was always detected on login.  I have installed, uninstalled, and reinstalled the proprietary ATI driver and still h
<roszak>  ave not figured out how to get the monitor to detect my new system.  Any ideas how I can get this working?
<skrite> HackeMate, for most people (especially beginners) Desktop is easier
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: already ran accross that most are saying to compile the source code in order for the camera to work ... need to find model to download source code and compile to run with kernel
<HackeMate> ah... i get it now
<HackeMate> desktop is a general version for domestical use
<HackeMate> right?
<skrite> HackeMate, right
<trism> Almilcar: just put them in ~/.bash_aliases and if present, ~/.bashrc will source them
<HackeMate> thanks
<trism> Almilcar: although you could just as easily put them in ~/.bashrc
<sbts> roszak: is this a laptop?
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Here's what I can give you: m/n: V-um14, p/n: 861092-0020, s/n: LNA41525159
<rethus1> die ubuntu 9.10 not have menu.lst for grub anymore ???
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: I have a link to the proper driver source, though
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: windows or linux????
<trism> !grub2 | rethus1
<ubottu> rethus1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Linux! http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
<trism> rethus1: no, it uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but you shouldn't edit that directly, the wiki page has a good overview
<xiven> Hey guys I have a problem
<Mav89> hey guys
<Mav89> sorry, was away.
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: If you check the first picture link, you'll find that it shows my cam
<xiven> For some reason, when gnome starts up..all it has is the deesktop background, and two icons
<archboxman> I see
<rethus1> trism: thanks, thats exactly what i'm searching for
<xiven> I think it may have been a screen resolution that got set WAY too big by accident.
<archboxman> SirLoseALot: let me read up on solutions... this sounds like a standard driver...
<xiven> My question is...how in the heck do I fix it at this point? I am not knowledgable enough to really be messing around with commands like xrandr....
<SirLoseALot> archboxman: Ok, doing a quick reboot, brb
<rethus1> trism: so little question... i have installed xubuntu (with gnome enviroment). I have no splash-screen, only quite boot-up. How can i set a splash, wich schows also the things doing on bootup (loading some stuff) ?
<rethus1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  on the configfile
<rethus1> what have i to change here to get a splash-screen?
<irv_> how can i reinstall the bootloader in the terminal with a livecd after my xp install wiped it out?
<trism> rethus1: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<rethus1> trism: ah, sorry. i haven't read far enough... now i see it into the wiki
<rethus1> have only to remove "quite" from "quite splash"
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<roszak> sbts: this is a laptop.  an hp dv7.
<DBeets> rethus1: quiet will work better than quite.
<rethus1> but only "splash" doesn't work in karmic...says the wiki :(
<trism> rethus1: oh you wanted to remove the splash screen, I thought you meant you didn't have one, actually you probably want to remove splash, not quiet (you can remove quiet if you want but it will show you probably more information than you want)
<sbts> archboxman: xiven what happens if you hold down the windows key and scroll the mouse wheel?
<sudipta> hey,can anyone tell me how to enable visual effect in ubuntu 8.04??
<rethus1> trism: for now i only have black screen without anything
<sbts> archboxman: xiven on some systems this will "zoom" the screen in and out
<sudipta> my graphics card is NVIDIA geforce  7300 SE/7200 GS
<rethus1> thats strange, cause this pc should get to someone who not familar with pc... and i'm afraid he turn the pc off, if screen is only black
<archboxman> sbts: what are you taking about in compize it will turn the screen around...
<koltroll> Hi people. When I'm using the "Show desktop" future in compiz in shows the desktop right away, however when restoring (pressing the button again) it takes 4-5s before actually showing the windows again. Any idea on what this can b?
<rethus1> maybe its only a problem with my graphic-card that the image not shown?
<DBeets> rethus1: If you want a splash, you need to set it to "quiet splash"
<sbts> roszak: the first thing you will need to do is try shutting down (power off) then reboot with the monitor connected. then if the login screen appears on the wrong screen use the fn key and the "switch monitor" key to cycle through the possible combinations. only press the key combo once, then wait for the change to happen before pressing it again as it can take several seconds each time.
<rethus1> it is set to quiet splash, but i have only black screen
<archboxman> sbts: well the problem with that is I am running ubuntu on my laptop and Arch Linux on this system... wont work in Arch Linux nor am I trying to zoom in and out if you press ctrl + n in Firefox it turns everything negitive and crtl+ "+" it makes everything zoom in...
<sudipta> hey anyone there??????????????
<rethus1> other question... i have removed now older kernal .. but if i do update-grub2 the old one are all listed again
<rethus1> why
<rethus1> have i to vremove some stuff manualy
<roszak> sbts: I've tried those steps. The most I can get the fn-F4 combo to do is make the screen flicker for a second.  Nothing happens to the external monitor.
<sbts> archboxman: I have a karmic (9.10) install here that out of the box zooms the screen if you hold the windows key down while scrolling, switching screens is on another modifier key. and I can assure you, that I have not changed the bindings :)
<archboxman> sbts: further more you could also use the handy cap feature with Assitive Technologies and zoom in the screen
<Flannel> rethus1: How did you remove the kernel?
<rethus1> via synaptic
<DBeets> rethus1: what is your GRUB_GFXMODE set to?
<rethus1> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<cbx> What does the F9 key do? and how do I load widgets there?
<rethus1> comment out
<rethus1> ah one moment
<rethus1> this one: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<archboxman> sbts: since we are playing quizies ... in compiz you can use Enhanced Zoom Desktop under Accessibility to Zoom the screen...
<sbts> archboxman: that is the feature that I am refering to, it is on by default with this installation :) and I was wondering if that is what caused the problem for xiven where he only had 2 icons and nothing else visible.
<DBeets> rethus1: uncomment that line and try it.
<Argento> Hi all, i'm trying to dual boot with ubuntu (i currently use xp), but i have a very old bios and i'm concerned that it won't read the partition?
<Argento> if i format ubuntu on FAT32 should i be okay?
<petsounds> sudipta, you want to enable compiz?
<irv_> don't run FAT32, no
<trism> rethus1: check to see that the kernels are not still in /boot, because the grub2 kernel prober just looks for kernels in /boot and adds them...if they are still there, I don't think you really removed the correct packages
<archboxman> sbts: was working on a web cam issue with another user not a 2 icons visible... nor do I think that would apply...
<irv_> it will support EXT2 or EXT3
<irv_> or EXT4
<rethus1> trism: they are all in /boot
<Argento> If i install ubuntu on ntfs
<archboxman> sbts: there is the gconf-editor for those desktop issues...
<Argento> i dont think i will get the boot option
<inkjetunit> hello. is there a working (dvb-t) tv program for ubuntu? me-tv sucks
<tritonx> Hi all
<iceroot> Argento: i dont think it is working
<rethus1> should i remove them.. ot did this made automaticly after reboot (till now i doesn't reboot after removein older kernel with synaptic)
<DBeets> Argento: Linux does not run on ntfs. It will need it's own partition(s)
<DBeets> and filesystems
<iceroot> Argento: and there is no reason to use ntfs
<coolcat> hi, I want to profile a library I have written using gprof, do I have to compile it specifying the flags in configure process like: ./configure CPPFLAGS=-pg, and then link the main program to it?
<trism> rethus1: don't remove them manually, check to make sure the linux-image- packages for them are not still installed, those are the ones that contain the kernels
<irv_> Argento: format with ext3 or ext4
<Argento> DBeets: if xp is taking up all my disk space currently, when i go to make room for ubuntu during installation, how do i access both?
<sladen> iceroot: Argento: except if you are using the Wubi installer
<trism> rethus1: when you remove them, grub should automatically update to remove them too
<rethus1> trism: k, i recheck it synaptic
<irv_> resize the XP partition first
<DBeets> ^what he said
<irv_> then in the spare space, create another partition
<iceroot> sladen: io wubi is creating ext3/4 for that part
<irv_> Argento: you may need a 3rd party app for doing that in windows
<irv_> partition magic works just fine
<iceroot> sladen: linux will not run on ntfs
<apparle> hello.... how to configure lirc to emulate mouse
<rethus1> trism: my mistake.. i only removed the linux-haeders.. forget the linux-images
<tritonx> I'm I the only one having a lot of trouble with 9.10 Internet(pppoe) connection Sharing, thisthing is driving me crazy.
<iceroot> !details | tritonx
<ubottu> tritonx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sbts> archboxman: sorry must have missread :( and yes it can apply, I got caught with it not long after installing this system, accidentally center clicked while the windows key (instead of the control key) was down, and it went to maximum zoom, only 2 icons would fit on a 22" monitor @ 1600x1200. It took a few minutes to work out what had happened, and that windowskey + scrollwheel would reverse it
<archboxman> sbts: glad that feature doesn't work in my Arch Linux box :)
<tritonx> details: as said internet with DSL pppoe connection, I have two wired,Network card, I know they both work fine and the netwotrk is fine(hub, switch, etc....) I used to do it with firestarter in 8.04, even then it was not easy but still.... I jus tdon't get how the stupid NetworkManager Applet works
<DBeets> Argento: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<Argento> DBeets: thanks
<archboxman> -x
<tritonx> test
<DBeets> Argento: Good Luck!
<tritonx> Should I consider another distro for home server ?
<shadowhywind> hay all, I was wondering does anyone know if it is possible to loop the mic input to play over speakers?
<sombra> renan vc tai
<tritonx> dorien58
<SuspectZero> hey there, quick question, when scp'ing something, is there a way to have it not replace files with the same name in the destination directory
<SuspectZero> ?
<sinurge> hello all
<DBeets> hi
<AJC_Z0> SuspectZero: Have the destination file not be writable by the user
<iceroot> SuspectZero: use rsync
<AJC_Z0> Alternatively, don't scp it but send it over a tar pipe and use -k
<usr13> SuspectZero: You have to create unique file names on your  own.
<usr13> SuspectZero: scp is no different than cp
<viktoria> Hello
<AJC_Z0> sysA# tar -C /foo -cf - file1 file2 | ssh user@sysB 'tar -C /bar -xkvf -'
<plutone72> hello
<viktoria> Boooored
<sixofour> i am using OSS, when ever i plug headphones into my laptop, the sound still comes out of the laptop speakers, how do i fix this?
<enth> How do I list all packages installed on the system.]
<sloopy> does firestarter usually use alot of cpu time? i have a 3Ghz P4 HT and the one vcpu is usually pegged 90-100% with it running
<rexz> hello everyone!
<rexz> I need help please
<enth> rexz: What is your problem?
<iceroot> enth: dpkg -l
<jevidl> I am having trouble getting scripts in /etc/networking/if-pre-up.d/ to run properly. I have checked the permissions, and I can run the script manually without errors. It does not however run on startup
<inkjetunit> anyone watching dvb streams with ubuntu?
<iceroot> enth: maybe dpkg -l | grep ii
<enth> Thanks!
<iceroot> !anyone | inkjetunit
<ubottu> inkjetunit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usr13> inkjetunit: I do.
<inkjetunit> usr13: which program you use?
<rexz> my keyboard froze and my screen went black while in ubuntu 9.10 desktop x64 but system is running I ping it
<inkjetunit> ubottu: hmm. you'r eright
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inkjetunit> heh
<usr13> inkjetunit: Depends on what mood I'm in, but usually mplayer
<inkjetunit> usr13: ok. do you use some frontend for it?
<Scunizi> How do I find out what the mac address is of my nic card?
<viktoria> Im using advent.... Very nice
<inkjetunit> Scunizi: ifconfig
<usr13> inkjetunit: sometimes Mplayer...
<Scunizi> inkjetunit: thanksa
<jevidl> Scunizi: ifconfig - it's listed as HWaddr
<usr13> MPlayer I guess
<Scunizi> *thanks
<rexz> so what can I do?
<sixofour> i am using OSS, when ever i plug headphones into my laptop, the sound still comes out of the laptop speakers, how do i fix this?
<DBeets> rexz: what happens if you press 'Ctrl+Alt+F2'?
<inkjetunit> usr13: there are many frontends for it, but i suppose you have gmplayer
<usr13> inkjetunit: Oh yea, gmplayer
<inkjetunit> usr13: does it have a frontend for scanning channels etc?
<rexz> i get nothing
<rexz> i press numlock and light doesn't come on
<usr13> inkjetunit: Not sure really.  I don't do it very often, but I think so.
<inkjetunit> usr13: ok. thanks anyway
<usr13> inkjetunit: I'm not a multimedia expert.  Sorry
<inkjetunit> np
<rexz> im trasnfering some large files over the network using another account ...
<DBeets> rexz: files to/from your linux machine?
<rexz> to my linux machine from a windows xp pc
<DuCkNeT> sbts: still there ?
<DuCkNeT> can you give me that grep command again...
<xixi> olaa
<bazhang> !es | xixi
<ubottu> xixi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xixi> si
<xixi> por
<bazhang> xixi, /join #ubuntu-es
<DBeets> rezx: I don't suppose you have any sort of remote desktop runing on your linux box?
<xixi> tu puta madre
<rexz> no but  i can  access it via ssh though
<DANIEL_> ola
<DANIEL_> yfuvjjdbgfvfgdbju
<Myrtti> !es | DANIEL_
<ubottu> DANIEL_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DBeets> rexz: try this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109732
<rexz> ok
<sbts> SuspectZero: unfortuantely there is not, one workaround for this is to use scp to pull the files into a temp dir and then use either a script or rsync (with the right options) to copy only the missing files to their final location
<SuspectZero> ah kk
<SuspectZero> ty
<sbts> SuspectZero: if you can use rsync to do the transfer you would be better off, but there are some cases where that is not convenient
<Southern_Gentlem> who do i need to talk to about getting some ubuntu media for my local lug
<jevidl> Southern_Gentlem: have you been to https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ ?
<iceroot> Southern_Gentlem: ubuntu.org  look at the store
<iceroot> ah yes, it was ubuntu.com
<rexz> I''ll try if not than going to wait a few more hours for the file transfers to finish
<Southern_Gentlem> jevidl,  iceroot thanks
<petrus> Does anybody knows what is the correct specification of the default font used in gnome-terminal? I want to use it with rxvt
<rifter> sbts, yes but if you're already doing scp, what's inthe way of rsync?  increased cpu load?
<rexz> are Asus mobos problematic for ubuntu?
<xckpd7> question: does ubuntu support automatically detecting monitors? I want to set up a configuration where I use a KVM to switch between having dual monitors for Ubuntu install, and having 1 monitor for Ubuntu / 1 for windows
<sbts> DuCkNeT: give me a couple of minutes
<blakkheim> rexz: usually no, but anything with the H55 chipset doesn't have linux support for the integrated graphics
<mco1> Hello. I just migrated my ubuntu server 9.04 to 9.10 and encounter various problems now regarding samba. Anyone interested in helping me?
<nonameNN> my laptop shuts down if i try to reboot...! any idea whats wrong?
<rexz> thanks i usually use an regular video card
<Southern_Gentlem> iceroot jevidl  they dont ship dvds out to lugs for free?
<jevidl> Southern_Gentlem: i don't know, but the only "official" discs I know how to get would be from shipit. You could always burn your own DVDs. It would also get them there quicker
<iceroot> Southern_Gentlem: ask them
<Southern_Gentlem> jevidl,  yeah i guess i am going to have to go about this in a different way
<MegaHerz> Hi all. In Ubuntu 9.04 there was a dialog, where sound device could be changed - like ALSA or Pulse. In 9.10 I see no such a dialog. And currently I have only 1 channel to adjust volume of
<DuCkNeT> sbts: ok
<jevidl> Southern_Gentlem: Are you looking at doing this for an install party, or something like this?
<Southern_Gentlem> jevidl,  i have packaged fedora media, and i am trying to do the same for ubuntu
<MegaHerz> Where is sound configuration in Karmic?
<sbts> rifter: I have run across security setups that allow scp but block rsync, and sometimes presharedkey only ssh doesn't play with rsync well, there are also other things like versions, and remote OS (eg scp from a remote windows box is easier than rsync)
<rexz> any1 good with ifenslave (dual nic booting) ?
<Southern_Gentlem> jevidl,  yep
<rexz> nic teaming that its
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<Crimius> megaherz: system>preferences>sound
<rysiek|pl> need some help with Poulsbo/GMA500 - based netbook
<Amqui> good day
<rysiek|pl> there is a script for it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<rifter> sbts good to know
<jevidl> Southern_Gentlem: ok, if you're doing a straight ubuntu installs, and you have enough people... you could always setup a local, non-public mirror and do the installs using the alternative CD. it'd have the advantage of being very fast, and you wind up with a completely up to date system. If you want media, you could always just use the install CDs too, they're certainly enough to get someone going
<Crimius> megaherz: should open a window with a master slider at the top, and tabbed dialogs just beneath it
<rysiek|pl> but it fails - one of the packages seems borked
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows about a *working* solution
<Amqui> i'm not able to use curl functions of php5, is  someone can help me ?
<rysiek|pl> ?
<Southern_Gentlem> jevidl,  i know all that
<rysiek|pl> Amqui: -> #php
<sbts> sixofour: if you run alsamixer in a terminal, you should be able to adjust the volume for your speakers and headphone seperately
<sixofour> i don't have alsa
<sixofour> i use oss
<Amqui> rysiek|pl: i'm not able to use the curl functions on ubuntu only
<jevidl> Southern_Gentlem: someone here can correct me if they know better, but I think the biggest difference between the DVD and the CD is how many packages are available off the install media directly. Having just the CDs might be enough.
<rifter> sbts but if they're blocking rsync, eithe rtey're blocking rsyncd,or if you are syaing that even rsync over ssh is not working they are somehow blocking applcations with packet analysis of some kind versus blocking ports
<Southern_Gentlem> jevidl,  nice for them to have the media for later rescue and or to pass on to a friend
<sbts> jevidl: you had a problem that didn't get an answer?
<rexz> is there a way to setup software raid with ubuntu desktop or that server only?
<Amqui> the curl functions of php5 are not working on ubuntu, why ?
<rifter> sbts, which in the case of rsync would be weird, but ok :D
<jevidl> Southern_Gentlem: sure. Understanable :)
<sixofour> sbts also, i am using headphones regularly, manually going into terminal to adjust voluems isn't effecient
<MegaHerz> Crimius: I see this dialog. In a tab it has Devices, and the only device in there is: Analog Stereo Duplex. Where is configuration?
<sixofour> regularly meaning switching back and forth
<MegaHerz> Crimius: I mean, I see no channels
<rifter> sbts, then again I have sen security setups that block ssh as a security risk, and so require telnet and rsh as "more secure" :D
<jevidl> sbts: I've been trying to track down why scripts in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ are not running correctly on boot up. I have checked the permissions and they are ok (755), and I can run the script manually without error.
<rysiek|pl> !poulsbo
<MegaHerz> Crimius: and in output tab (or how its called in English - dunno - Russian here) there is only one channel: Analog Stereo
<Southern_Gentlem> jevidl,  thanks for your time, i am going to have to track down the gal that i hang out with at the shows
<Ferran> I am trying to arrange to synccontacts & calendar between *buntu & a Smartphone.  I did a bunch of reading, and there seems to be all sorts of bad feelings/opinions between Opensync, SymcML, KDE. No on-time releases, not clear what works and not, and so on.
<jevidl> rexz: you just need mdadm and follow the software raid guide. it works fine on desktop
<Ferran> Is it even possible?  I would think SOMEBODY does it already.
<rethus1> what is the easyest way to change boot-splash in 9.10?
<rexz> thanks
<rethus1> maybe only to switch a image-file
<jevidl> rexz: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID if you haven't found it yet
<sbts> sixofour: jevidl that's right, I couldn't find it when I scrolled back :), One thought I had was for you to check the owner and group, are they both set as root?
<sbts> DuCkNeT: finding that for you now
<jevidl> sbts: yeah. it's really frustrating, it matches other systems we have that are setup the same way and work fine.
<Crimius> megaherz: that's the closest I know of to what you're looking for.  maybe someone else here will know
<sixofour> sbts ?
<MegaHerz> Crimius: thanks anyway
 * MegaHerz is recompiling Alsa.. again
<sayat> ррррррррррр
<MegaHerz> sayat: p == R? :)
<sbts> DuCkNeT: I have just private messaged you
<sayat> hello need help please
<rixtr66> how do i check what version of glib2 i have in the terminal
<sbts> sixofour: bit hectic here, I will eventially respond :)
<sixofour> i might be gone soon
<jevidl> sbts: I mean, I know i can just add a pre-up to the interface configuration in /e/n/interfaces, but we use this configuration with some management tools we wrote and I really need to figureo ut if this is going to be broken for everything going forward so we can fix the tools if need be
<sixofour> its not a big issue
<mco1>  Hello. I just migrated my ubuntu server 9.04 to 9.10 and encounter various problems now regarding samba. Anyone interested in helping me?
<sixofour> i can do it with ossxmix
<sbts> sixofour: there are other mixers for oss, just can't remember their names atm, once you have worked out which mixer channels you need to adjust, you can create a script that can be run from the gui to mute/unmute as required.
<guntbert> mco1: #ubuntu-server might be a better source for your problem
<mco1> thank you
<sbts> sixofour: the GUI mixer may even be able to do the job, but you will probably have to ask it to show extra controls
<sixofour> sbts i want to set it up so when i plug in the headphone, the pc speaker mutes
<inspiron1501wifi> Enter text here...Hello
<sixofour> hello
<Celldweller_Abhi> hi
<inspiron1501wifi> New to ubuntu here
<sixofour> welcome to a new world of imagination and fun ... lol
<sixofour> or something
<sixofour> like that
<petrus> Does anybody knows what is the correct specification of the default font used in gnome-terminal? Or how to find the used X-resource. I want to use the same font with with rxvt.
<sbts> sixofour: I am not sure if that can be done with the oss drivers. you would need to ask on an oss forum or chat for that, sorry. oss has been depreciated for quite a long time, the linux standard is alsa.
<sayat> yooosaaaaaaaaapppppppppppppp           my niggers
<inspiron1501wifi> hey sayat
<guntbert> !ops | sayat
<ubottu> sayat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<blakkheim> guntbert: aren't you an op?
<sbts> jevidl: I will pm you about this, I may be awhile before I chat once the pm opens though
<sixofour> oss4 isn't deprecated
<sixofour> sbts
<sixofour> it was updated last night even i believe
<acovrig> Can I txt an emal address&have my ubuntu 8.4? Run a command with that?
<guntbert> blakkheim: fortunately not :-)
<inspiron1501wifi> hi ira, brother george here
<sixofour> you can ask in #oss
<guntbert> inspiron1501wifi:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jevidl> sbts: that's fine. I am going to head over to ubuntu-server too. If you don't have any immediate ideas, I actually have to use an alternative solution for the time being and pack up this server to go rack it.
<sisif> Hello guys. Can some one pleas point to a decent how-to about setting configuring the xserver for a dual-display / nvidia ?
<sixofour> !oss
<jevidl> sbts: I appreciate you taking a listen, at any rate
<sixofour> !opensound
<jevidl> sisif: are you using the proprietary drivers?
<guntbert> !askthebot | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sixofour> sbts: http://www.opensound.com/
<acovrig> Anyone?
<sisif> jevidl: yes, I am. And one of the 1st problems I see - the x server can`t correctly detect my LCDs resolution
<jevidl> sisif: are you using the nvidia-control-panel?
<sisif> jevidl, I`m using the nvidia-settings app
<kenjy> guys how can I avoid acpi to work with a specific device without completely disable ACPI?
<minderaser> I'm getting very frustrated trying to get at Broadcom 4312 wireless working. I've tried 3 different methods. Anyone here have personal experience with this?
<acovrig> Or have my ubuntu filter emails from email and act on that?
<sisif> jevidl, It`s called NVIDIA X Server Settings
<DBeets> acovrig: I don't get what you're asking
<acovrig> Can i have ubuntu check for email from a email account and execute a command from a certain email address?
<jevidl> sisif: ok. Unfortunately I probably don't have any better ideas other than make sure you've got twinview enabled and manually set your resolutions. I've had really great luck with the proprietary driver
<sisif> jevidl, come to think of if, the dual-display works ok, only thing is that I can`t configure the proper resolution for the two LCDs
<rifter> acovrig, you'd want some kind of perl script for that
<rifter> acovrig, soin theory, yes
<DBeets> you mean you want to remotely control ubuntu using commands sent through email?
<Celldweller_Abhi> HELP : karmic hangs out after logging in . working with jaunty perfectly
<Celldweller_Abhi> any suggestions ?
<jevidl> sisif: ok, you'll want to focus on getting the monitors configured correctly in X. I do not know the best way to do that in ubuntu, however. The last time I had X problems I was making my xorg.conf files by hand.
<rifter> acovrig, actually I have seen softwarethat works basically that way, with perl scripts interpreting emails and acting onthem
<abe3k> guys whats the room for ubuntu alpha testing discussions ?
<Celldweller_Abhi> dunno
<MenZa> abe3k: #ubuntu+1
<jevidl> sisif: I am pretty sure there's better ways to do it in ubuntu than that :)
<acovrig_> acovrig, test
<theadmin> Hm. I wonder whether "cat somefile > file2" would be same as "cp somefile file2"
<sisif> jevidl, If only I can find it :D
<llutz> theadmin: it is
<Tecan> i was trying to update monodevelop ide to 2.2 with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:directhex/monoxide    but its not showing up in my package manager
<jevidl> sisif: yeah, I'm not even at an ubuntu desktop right now or I'd poke around a bit and see what I could find
<egommor> HOLA ARAGON
<theadmin> !es | egommor
<ubottu> egommor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> Tecan: Did you do "check for updates"?
<Tecan> yes
<Tecan> but im using linux mint so maybe thats the problem
<minderaser> I'm really stuck trying to get a Broadcom 4312 wireless working. Can anyone help?
<sisif> jevidl, I see. Thanks any way :)
<theadmin> Tecan: Yeah, likely, ask in their support, we don't provide mint support acshualle
<Celldweller_Abhi> use pppoe > pon and poff :D
<Celldweller_Abhi> or try dc++
<Celldweller_Abhi> direct connect
<acovrig> where can i get that?
 * BluesKaj returns from daily trek
<jevidl> sisif: goodluck
<acovrig> where can i get that email thing?
<Celldweller_Abhi> add/remove
<Ferran> Does *anybody* sync their phone with Ubuntu?
<guntbert> !anyone | Ferran
<ubottu> Ferran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sisif> Hey , guys? What exactly is the line in xorg.conf to set up the display resolution ? (nvidia driver)
<Tecan> aha i had to allow unstable packages
<Ferran> guntbert: I did ask my real question, and nobody answered.  Thanks anyway.
<rifter> Ferran, mine cheats and uses google for most of the stuff you would sync, and then you can sync files liek a usb drive
<fhermeni> hy
<rifter> for the record his question was
<rifter> <Ferran> I am trying to arrange to synccontacts & calendar between *buntu & a Smartphone.  I did a bunch of reading, and there seems to be all sorts of bad feelings/opinions between Opensync, SymcML, KDE. No on-time releases, not clear what works and not, and so on.
<rifter> <Ferran> Is it even possible?  I would think SOMEBODY does it already.
<FloodBot3> rifter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ferran> rifter: Yeah there's the sync through Google path.  Not the best choice for me.  I am just very surprised that Smartphone sync with a PIM is not available!  Or at least that I haven't been able to determin how yet.
<acovrig> Ferran, i sync my palmos pda, can't find symbian support for my phone tho :(
<fhermeni> I ave trouble with booting a xen VM debootstrapped: At boot, it ignores all my custom init.d files
<fhermeni> symlinks are present and I can launch them by myself
<rifter> Ferran, what smartphone are you using, anyway? method will depend on pplatform
<Ferran> rifter: Not chosen yet.  I am trying to find something that works on the Linux side 1st.  That seems to be a necessary step.  Otherwise I would buy iPhones.
<sbts> sixofour: interesting, I was unaware that OSS had had a comeback, it was such a mess for so long. I would suggest that you probably need to ask your questions on an oss specific channel or forum, ubuntu by default uses alsa, as I think do most current distro's
<Ferran> acovrig: "Old" PalmOS, but no new "WebOS" is that right?
<cupper> hi i want to call a command like php x.php from a c program how can i do it
<sixofour> indeed sbts
<cupper> hi someone plss answer
<theadmin> cupper: Ask in #c , they would be of a better help
<blakkheim> cupper: please don't be annoying, you can try asking in #c
<sinurge> has anyone noticed that sudo apt-get update is very very slow
<sinurge> or is it case its a dev release
<mgolisch> sinurge: maybe your mirrors are slow?
<sisif> What exactly is the line in xorg.conf to set up the display resolution ? (nvidia driver)
<sinurge> yeah could be how can change to another mirror
<mgolisch> sisif: by default there is no such configuration option set , it doesnt automatic detection bydefault
<rifter> Ferran, the new webos phone (I have one) donot have a standard pim sync like previous plamos ones did
<mgolisch> it does
<rifter> Ferran, it is a matter of some contention
<sisif> mgolisch : and what if the detection fails ?
<Ferran> rifter From the other day I had an argument in #kde telling me that I am 'stupid' for wanting things on Linux to work like they do on Mac & Windows -- like the syncing that is very available -- and that I should "shut up and do it yourself".
<purpzey> How do I refresh the list of networks in the wifi network app?
<minderaser> I installed the driver for Broadcom 4312 per the directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but I can't activate it under Hardware Drivers. There is no error, it just won't activate. What should I do?
<mgolisch> sisif: whats the problem anyways? cant choose the resolution you want to use? or what?
<Ferran> rifter for the new Palm phones I read that a SyncML client MAY come soon.  Hopefully before the company goes out of business.
<rifter> Ferran, yeah you should ignore people like that, they have no real solutions so they just throw insults.  not good for the platform
<sisif> mgolisch, yes.
<blakkheim> purpzey: try wicd
<mgolisch> sisif: bydefault it will use the highest validated mode
<mgolisch> sisif: id start by reading the logfile of xorg
<jgcp> 2 questions:
<mgolisch> sisif: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<purpzey> blakkheim: wicd is currently not installed...etc, should I install it?
<Ferran> rifter  Almost as much fun as the robot-people that jump on "anybody" or "anyone", right? ;-)
<blakkheim> purpzey: it will replace network manager (but allows you to quickly refresh the list) so yes, i would install it
<jgcp> My internet loads incredibly slow in firefox, or tells me that I cannot connect, even though my roomates browser works fine on XP
<dark_soul> whats LTS?..is it something that needs to be purchased?
<blakkheim> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jgcp> number 2: everytime I open a window in u9.10, it maximizes to the point that it hides the titlebar of said window under the top panel. using gnome
<szili> happy about my ubuntu 9.10 :)
<dark_soul> is there cost involved with LTS?
<sisif> mgolisch, I did. There are no errors in it, as far as I can tell.
<blakkheim> no
<sinurge> any one tell me how do i switch the drivers for nvidia using hardware drivers option
<coz_> dark_soul, no
<sinurge> i know in lucid i can install more than one but use just one
<mgolisch> sisif: nopaste the logfile
<sinurge> at a time
<dark_soul> coz_: oh...is it a different version altogether?
<jgcp> My internet loads incredibly slow in firefox, or tells me that I cannot connect, even though my roomates browser works fine on XP
<jgcp> number 2: everytime I open a window in u9.10, it maximizes to the point that it hides the titlebar of said window under the top panel. using gnome
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, are you using lucid?  if so ask your question in #ubuntu+1
<szili> could anyone advice me on a cheep webcam for my ubuntu 9.10 +skype 2.1
<coz_> dark_soul,  well it's a different version in that the version number is going to be different...and since it is supported for a longer period of time
<dark_soul> ah..so its a version behind it seems
<mgolisch> but dont be tricked, it not covering all packages, i think not even all in main
<sinurge> zykostick stupid question how do i join that channel
<sinurge> well got it
<coz_> dark_soul,  well no    that last one was hardy....the next one coming out in april is lucid
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, "/join #ubuntu+1" should work
<sisif> mgolisch, here it is: http://nopaste.info/75ccb4e963.html
<dark_soul> coz_: i'm at the download page..and it seems i only see Ubuntu 8.0.4 LTS
<blakkheim> dark_soul: lucid isn't out yet
<coz_> dark_soul,  right because it's 3 year support period is up in april
<dark_soul> if i needed a server now, i'd have to use 8.0.4 then
<blakkheim> dark_soul: you dont have to
<dark_soul> if i wanted a longer support cycle
<coz_> dark_soul,  no you could use the 9.10 server as well
<blakkheim> dark_soul: 8.04 is supported until april of 2011
<coz_> dark_soul,  however yes  there would be a longer support period with LTS
<jgcp> My internet loads incredibly slow in firefox, or tells me that I cannot connect, even though my roomates browser works fine on XP
<jgcp> number 2: everytime I open a window in u9.10, it maximizes to the point that it hides the titlebar of said window under the top panel. using gnome
<Losha> dark_soul: it's a fact of software life that new features destabilize things. Some people prefer older software that is, in principle anyway, more tested and has fewer bugs, in compensation for having fewer features
<areee> ubuntu hi      arekoye.blogspot.com
<dsfgh> What's the best file system for storing about 270 files of 1.5GB average size on an external hard drive?
<areee> ubuntu hi      arekoye.blogspot.com
<mgolisch> sisif: it fails to read the edid info from your monitor, or it says its checksum is invalid, thats why the automatic detection doenst work
<dark_soul> i'm thinking more from a security update perspective
<blakkheim> !best | dsfgh
<ubottu> dsfgh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<areee> ubuntu hi     www. arekoye.blogspot.com
<blakkheim> areee: stop that
<dark_soul> if i install Ubuntu 9.10 (non LTS)..i'd be screwed with that respect (security updates)
<dsfgh> blakkheim: I explained the factors.
<coz_> dark_soul,  if you are wanting a server then go with LTS.... it can be upgraded to 10.4  in april if you want
<dark_soul> but it seems Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, i am screwed also, since they are close to end of support
<Losha> dsfgh: can't go wrong with ext3....
<mgolisch> sisif: id google for your monitor model and nvidia, you can either provide modes manualy, or dump the edid and fix it and have the nvidia driver load it from a file on your harddisk instead of quering the display device
<purpzee> blakkheim I installed wicd it took out network manager but didnt start
<blakkheim> dark_soul: there's more than a year of 8.04 support left
<blakkheim> purpzee: reboot
<coz_> dark_soul, well you have until next year for that  but the new one comes out at the end of this April  ...it is in Alpha right now
<sixofour> so i used samba to transfer files to my laptop, but now i can't modify them, i can't do anything, i can't even change their permissions using root
<henriquelm> Hello there
<sisif> mgolisch, it should  run at 1440x900.
<guntbert> !hi | henriquelm
<ubottu> henriquelm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mgolisch> sisif: is this a laptop display?
<dark_soul> i see...so here's my situation, i am looking to setup a Request Tracker 3.8.2 (which requires perl 5.10)..anyone have experience with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<Losha> dark_soul: stability or features. Either/or...
<mgolisch> sisif: or using some adpaters or something?
<coz_> dark_soul,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<henriquelm> Do you guys know a command that returns the cooputer name through IP address?
<sisif> mgolisch, no. There are 2 LCD from Acer
<high-rez> What's the technically correct way to move between nvidia proprietary drivers and nouveau?  A recent lucid upgrade switched me over to nouveau - which is pretty immature on my hardware.
<dark_soul> whether its available via yum
<jgcp> when does the next LTS come out? don't send me a url, cause my internet is fucked up
<sisif> mgolisch, the only adapter i have is from DVI to VGA ..
<dark_soul> (i'm assuming here that ubuntu uses yum)
<guntbert> henriquelm: like dig -x 8.8.8.8 ?
<mgolisch> sisif: is that the monitor where it fails?
<dark_soul> i've always used redhat
<coz_> dark_soul,   apt
<dark_soul> ok
<mgolisch> this might cause the edid corruption
<henriquelm> guntbert, will try that
<sisif> mgolisch, yes. There are two, infact. Dual display
<jgcp> when does the next LTS come out? don't send me a url, cause my internet is fucked up
<guntbert> !language | jgcp
<ubottu> jgcp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> dark_soul,  the commands on debian based distributions  are easily learned and in my opinion easier to deal with  when installing...uninstalling etc etc
<mgolisch> you can provide your displays horsync and vertrefresh values manualy, and tell nvidia to not read the onitors edid , do you have the manual of the displays at hand? if not google or search the vendors page, it should tell
<mgolisch> @ sisif
<henriquelm> guntbert, I believe that my DNS server is not working right cause "dig" didn't work for me
<Losha> dark_soul: you may have no choice except to go to karmic to get perl 5.10. What OS/Version do the makers of  Request Tracker 3.8.2 recommend? You'll have the best luck if you run it on the same OS as they developed/tested it on...
<jgcp> forgive me
<AlienDK> henriquelm: OpenDNS
<dark_soul> Losha: not sure about the OS but they do recommend perl 5.10
<AlienDK> :)))
<sisif> mgolisch, that`s exactly what I had in mind. But, where more precisely in xorg.conf do I write the modes ?
<jgcp> but answer my question
<dark_soul> Losha: i take it that karmic is the new Ubuntu?
<guntbert> henriquelm: you can try dig -x 8.8.8.8 @8.8.8.8 to use another server
<AlienDK> WTF
<AlienDK> NOT GOOGLES SERVER
<RavoxX> :)
<AlienDK> Use 208.67.222.222 / 208.67.220.220 instead
<RavoxX> hi all
<henriquelm> guntbert, I only have one local DNS server
<gareth___> any alternative browsers for ubuntu? firefox keeps going unstable while loading wiki pages
<RavoxX> www.opendns.com <<
<henriquelm> guntbert, but thanks anyway!
<mgolisch> sisif: all you usualy need is add the vertrefresh and horizontalsync values to the monitor section and then add a line like Option Nodedid to the driver section
<AlienDK> gareth: Opera
<guntbert> !language > AlienDK
<ubottu> AlienDK, please see my private message
<henriquelm> RavoxX, was that for me?
<AlienDK> -.-
<blakkheim> AlienDK: isn't opera proprietary?
<AlienDK> It is
<AlienDK> But its a good alternative
<Losha> dark_soul: karmic koala 9.10 (cheesy name) is the newest Ubuntu version. It's usable, but buggier than 8.04 LTS. Do some more research on the product & save yourself some headaches...
<blakkheim> AlienDK: i wouldn't use it then
<sisif> mgolisch, I see. I`ll try that right now. Thank you kindly for your help :)
<AlienDK> HOWEVER
<guntbert> AlienDK: nobody told him to actually use that servers - only as a test call
<AlienDK> Its norwegian
<blakkheim> !enter > AlienDK
<ubottu> AlienDK, please see my private message
<AlienDK> ffs
<dark_soul> Losha: no kidding... i already wasted some time installing it on RHEL5..that was a headache..it comes package with perl 5.8.8
<mneptok> gareth___: Midori, Chrome, Epiphany ....
<AlienDK> Nooooo. Not Chrome!
<AlienDK> Chrome == Google == EVIL
<blakkheim> AlienDK: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gareth___> AlienDK: WTH is up with people split over google products????
<RavoxX> AlienDK, in german you'll named troll.
<mneptok> !offtopic > AlienDK
<ubottu> AlienDK, please see my private message
<darksector> AlienDK: dude, go offtopi
<AlienDK> -.-
<AlienDK> PLEASE FUCK OFF WITH THOSE STUPID BOT PM'S!!!!! Seriously!
<blakkheim> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<RavoxX> :)
<RavoxX> silence.
<RavoxX> btt
<Kenai> I need some help....I am considering Ubunu but I don't want to replace my existing OS
<blakkheim> Kenai: so dual boot
<Kenai> how do I dual boot
<blakkheim> Kenai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot have a look at this
<Kenai> I will ty
<sinurge> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ysMRCWdt
<sinurge> sorry this is not for this channel
<snake_> My screensaver doesn't turn on after my screen goes blank, any suggestions? Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic. Screensaver pictures folder.
<Losha> dark_soul: seen http://wiki.bestpractical.com/view/InstallationGuides  ?
<RavoxX> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<snake_> im guessing no one can help me?
<phil_> how do i obtain the english version of the GNU-make tool instead of the german one?
<sudipta> hey can anyone tell me how can i enable visual effects ib hardy?
<armence> Hello all, is there a package that contains the docs for java (and python too actually) in an easily browsable format
<armence> ?
<blakkheim> sudipta: what gpu do you have
<sixofour> so i copied like 40gb of files using smaba onto my laptop, but now i can't modify, delete or move any of them, nor can i change the permissions with root...what is wrong?
<marke> can anyone help please, this is my first time using linux, as i've used windows for years, I don't know how run my cd/dvd drive, is there no computer like windows to show my drives?
<snake_> marke, go to /media
<rifter> marke, Places -> Computer
<DBeets> marke: is it listed in the 'Places' menu at the top of the screen?
<snake_> marke, it will take a while to get used to the way linux is set up if youve been using windows for so long but ull get the hang of it.
<sudipta> i have nvidia geforce 7300 SE/7200 GS graphics card
<sixofour> so i copied like 40gb of files using smaba onto my laptop, but now i can't modify, delete or move any of them, nor can i change the permissions with root...what is wrong?
<rifter> armence, there are docs for those, but I need to double check on"borwsable"
<marke> ive not got Places, iv'e noticed /media somewhere i'll try and find that again
<DBeets> marke: what linux distrbution are you using?
<armence> rifter thanks
<snake_> marke, what linux distro are u using?
<marke> the one that comes with backtrack 4 final
<DBeets> ahh
<snake_> lol
<snake_> marke, trying to hack huh?
<sudipta> hey blakkheim r u there?
<DBeets> run konquer it should be in the 'taskbar quick launch' area
<guntbert> !backtrack | marke
<ubottu> marke: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sixofour> samba
<sixofour> kjghkj
<samokk> Hi. I am trying to create a deb for a python application (totally new to deb creation). As I understand, there are 2 ways to do this, either using python-central or python-support. What are the technical / philosophical differences between both tools, so that I can make my choice ?
<marke> its  fun lol
<erle-> why is it impossible to get google entries deleted from firefox history?
<m4j> Ask! i am need to install program in the comm
<rifter> armence, sun-java6-doc package says"The Java Documentation (jdk-6-doc.zip) may be downloaded from http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/ and, if placed in /tmp (with root.root ownership), this package will install the Java Documentation with the corresponding JDK."
<snake_> does anyone know why my screen saver dusnt work? ubuntu 9.10
<m4j> Ask! i am need to install program in the comm
<guntbert> !software | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<LinuxGuy2009> I installed 8.04.4 on my quad-core machine and everything works great right out of the box. My netbooks sound wont work though and Im not sure why. It detects it as HDA Intel or something and has a volume control on the panel but it doesnt seem to adjust anything. Its a Dell Mini 10v. Do I need to wait for 10.04 LTS for it to be supported?
<rifter> armence, there are documentation packages for certain aspects of java,like sun-javadb-doc that say they are html docs
<armence> rifter: thanks
<guntbert> and m4j no need to put "ask" into your question?
<rifter> armence, there are python doc packages too... let me check those
<snake_>  Ask! my screen saver does not come on
<snake_> Ask! my screen saver does not come on
<snake_> ohh am i using it wrong?
<rifter> armence, python-doc package is probably what you wnat
<sudipta> hey can anyone tell me how can i enable visual effects ib hardy?i have nvidia geforce 7300 SE/7200 GS graphics card
<rifter> armence, when you search for java-doc and python-doc on synaptic there are more, but those are the starting ones I think
<snake_> !screen saver | snake_
<armence> rifter thanks, I appreciate the help
<xangua> sudipta: check in sys>admon>hardware support if you have drivers aviable or use 'envy'
<hiexpo> morning all
<major_redhat> how fast is the boot process in lucid
<guntbert> !hi | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sudipta> xangua:1rst option i have already checked out.
<guntbert> !lucid | major_redhat
<ubottu> major_redhat: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<sudipta> xangua:what is envy
<xangua> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<alina_20053> hablais algunos español
<major_redhat> in second
<major_redhat> s
<xangua> !es | alina_20053
<ubottu> alina_20053: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<major_redhat> because a clean install of 9.04 boots in 15 on my machine and a clean install of 9.10 boots in 65 seconds
<sudipta> are there any other procedure
<guntbert> major_redhat: #ubuntu+1 please
<pullmandave> hello, I've just upgraded to 9.10 (actually reinstalled OS image and left users partition as-is). The OpenOffice text menu items appear as "smudgy" boxes. It appears the it is not getting the correct fonts.... I deleted the ~/.openoffice.org directory thinking some "olde" property was hanging around... Anybody have an Idea what may be wrong?
<jef91> I need to convert pal to ntsc and suggestions on an application to do so?
<iceroot> jef91: the driver
<jef91> iceroot Is that a program?
<ant> hi
<iceroot> jef91: or you want to convert a video? instead of an output-signal?
<jef91> I want to turn a pal video into ntsc format
<magicjoe> hello. can someone PLEASE help me? :(
<Losha> jef91: A few more details. What format are the input/output? DVD? Avi? etc...
<doltek> anybody tried Lynx Alpha 3 yet?
<Losha> !ask | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jef91> Losha Media file will do, DVD would be a nice extra
<xangua> !lucid | doltek
<ubottu> doltek: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Losha> jef91: and the source?
<Yandzee> g
<jef91> Losha DVD but I can RIP it to a media file first
<Yandzee> hi all
<doltek> !lucid
<rifter> jef91, I think this site might be a good start in your question http://www.exploits.org/v4l/
<rifter> jef91, you;relooking for video editing software
<Yandzee> hey people! irc server write :Cannot send to channel how to fix this?
<flow> Hello! I have a routing issue on my karmic-server/router - some sites won't show up on the client (LAN box), ping works and lynx on the router too, but nothing on the client browser. Any ideas?!?
<jef91> rifter using OpenShot at the moment to piece stuff together
<magicjoe> ok sorry. so i have ubuntu 5.1 installed on my ibook G4 PPC, OSX 10.4.11, through virtual PC 7. the screen resolution is set to 640 x 800. Its so huge i have to scroll over to see it all. any way to fix this?
<franck_> slt
<ChipD> is there a G4L or similair irc channel?
<ira_gershwin> G4L?
<rifter> magicjoe, sounds like you need different video drivers.  I forget what video card that model used .. do you know?
<ChipD> ghost 4 linux
<magicjoe> i do not know
<MaT-dg> how can I select video source in empathy? I have 2 webcams..
<ira_gershwin> i also do not know
<magicjoe> how about booting to an ubuntu .iso from my mac?
<jef91> Wow rifter, that site doesn't list kino or openshot it must be pretty dated >.<
<Araneidae> My sound has gone!
<rifter> jef91, sorry this is not my area of expertise :(
<Araneidae> I rebooted after *ages* of up time, and I've now got no sound -- what to do?
<jef91> mmm np, thanks for trying all the same :)
<V4mpire> hi guys how do i move the clock and logout button back to the right of the top panel its moved itself so everything that opens is coming up in the corner
<V4mpire> oh nvm noticed the small line to move it
<Araneidae> Ah: `aplay` complains: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Araneidae> aplay: main:608: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<rifter> jef91, I searched for linux-video, video4linux is a project that involves video drivers and models for video software
<partitionHell> is there any way to recover information on a partition that has been 'formatted' by the ubuntu desktop installation disk?
<thegeekyhaxor> hi.. need some help to fix firefox 3.6
<thegeekyhaxor> is anyone around?
<xangua> !ask | thegeekyhaxor
<flow> lot's of people, but this channel is mostly flooded with joins/leaves
<ubottu> thegeekyhaxor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flow> give us more details
<flow> thanks xangua :)
<thegeekyhaxor> im having trouble with firefox 3.6
<Losha> jef91: from my notes: it's a horrific command line: mencoder -oac copy -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd -vf \
<Losha> scale=720:576,harddup -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000 \
<Losha> -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835:vrc_maxrate=9800:\
<Losha> vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:aspect=4/3:ildct:ilme:mbd=2 -ofps 25
<Losha> -o my_output.mpg vob_01t_001.vob > /dev/null 2>&1
<FloodBot3> Losha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flow> deja vu thegeekyhaxor
<Myrtti> thegeekyhaxor: that's not descriptive really
<thegeekyhaxor> ever since i updated it, whenevr i attempt to start it it doesnt open up
<flow> sounds like maybe the profile is foobared, thegeekyhaxor ?!
<thegeekyhaxor> there is a small tab tht opens at the bottom panel saying Starting FF3.6 n then it disappears
<xangua> thegeekyhaxor: how do you updated¿¿ have you tried with a fresh fx profile¿
<thegeekyhaxor> without starting the application
<partitionHell> is there any way to recover information on a partition that has been 'formatted' by the ubuntu desktop installation disk?
<flow> thegeekyhaxor: try from the console, that gives you some information!
<thegeekyhaxor> i updated using the repo
<flow> partitionHell: probably not, as soon as data has been written on it : definitely not
<xangua> thegeekyhaxor: whath repository¿
<balzac> hello
<Trodan> Bonjour à tous.
<partitionHell> flow: haven't written anything onto it yet that i know of
<armence> rifter: Hey, I installed both packages, but I can't figure out how to access the java do I just installed
<balzac> I'm trying to make the domain of my server (ubuntu 8.10) reachable
<balzac> if i ping www.mydomain.com, it works
<balzac> if i ping mydomain.com it doesn't work
<thegeekyhaxor> ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu karmic main
<thegeekyhaxor> thts the repo i used
<flow> partitionHell: maybe this page I just found can help, but I won't raise your hopes: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<balzac> I've been editing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<balzac> maybe i need a configuration change to sites-enabled...
<partitionHell> flow: thank you.
<Losha> jef91: stupid line breaks: mencoder -oac copy -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd -vf scale=720:576,harddup -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000 -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835:vrc_maxrate=9800: vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:aspect=4/3:ildct:ilme:mbd=2 -ofps 25 -o my_output.mpg vob_01t_001.vob > /dev/null 2>&1
<llutz> balzac: whats the corresponding line from /etc/hosts?
<thegeekyhaxor> xangua,  ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu karmic main  thts the repo i used
<flow> balzac: it's probably not on your side - did you ping from somewhere external?
<Ferran> balzac What do `host  www.mydomain.com` and `host mydomain.com` say?
<xangua> thegeekyhaxor: have you tried with a new fx profile¿
<jef91> Losha that will turn pal to ntsc then?
<thegeekyhaxor> xangua,  nope
<thegeekyhaxor> xangua, how do i do it?
<balzac> 127.0.0.1     localhost localhost.localdomain
<balzac> 127.0.0.1         mydomain.com
<balzac> 127.0.0.1         111.22.333.44
<FloodBot3> balzac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balzac> that's a fake ip address
<Losha> jef91: oops. that's ntsc to pal. Please stand by...
<armence> How do I access the java documention after I install it?
<flow> do that thegeekyhaxor . "$ firefox -ProfileManager"
<rifter> armence, let me /msg you
<armence> rifter ok, thanks
<high-rez> Is there a way to interrupt grub so that you get the menu from it?  Right now it's just booting the first kernel (grub2) and not giving me a menu like it did in the past....
<mc-scrat> Hi all. Feature or bug or what: in Jaunty I could move an application window to another workspace via dragging it from taskbar to another workspace's representation in desktop-switcher-applet. Not in Karmic!
<jef91> high-rez press escape a whole bunch
<Losha> jef91: for NTSC output, replace scale=720:576 with scale=720:480, keyint=15 with keyint=18, and -ofps 25 with -ofps 30000/1001. Taken from http://www.linux.com/news/software/multimedia/8250-convert-any-video-file-to-dvd-with-open-source-tools
<high-rez> jef91: That doesn't work.  I just read that holding down the shift key is the trick... Will give it a try ;)
<flow> my karmic-server/router is somehow dropping packets from a bunch of sites, I can lynx them on the router and ping them from the client, but the browser never get's any packets. Any ideas?!
<high-rez> Hmm, hep it was shift key in grub2
<thegeekyhaxor> flow,  thanks it has started now.. have to check if it will after a reboot
<high-rez> s/hep/yep
<flow> thegeekyhaxor: fingers-crossed :)
<KDE4000> high-rez, +/
<KDE4000> :P
<djanowski> hi everyone. i'm on intrepid. how can i get imagemagick 6.4.2? latest version on apt is 6.3.7
<thegeekyhaxor> flow, lemme try it :)
<Losha> jef91: try it on a small section first (man mencoder, see -ss and -endpos)
<flow> djanowski: install from source?
<jef91> Losha thanks, it is a "short" anyways so only a few mins at best
<KDE4000> djanowski, either find a backport or compile it from source
<djanowski> KDE4000: how do i 'find a backport'?
<KDE4000> djanowski, Google :P
<flow> getdeb.net maybe djanowski
<djanowski> KDE4000: then there's none :)
<djanowski> flow: thanks, looking
<Losha> jef91: that's good. You can afford to try different conversions to see which gives best quality and a/v sync...
<jef91> Heading off for now, but I will try that later. The Chicago Irish Film Festival (http://chicagoirishfilmfestival.com/) thanks you Losha :)
<Losha> jef91: best of luck
<KDE4000> djanowski, usualy when some must have thing comes out - like a new version of gimp people will package it for other users
<djanowski> KDE4000: maybe it's in an 'unstable' repository? not sure how to enable those
<thegeekyhaxor> flow,  i just rebooted, and the problem persists
<flow> thegeekyhaxor: if your profile is broken you'll best remove it to a "safe" location and restart from scratch!
<themarmot> hey, I'm trying to get gtk-recordmydesktop working w/ my usb mic, I have no issues with the mic it works fine for other apps but am unable to get it working w/ gtk-rmd
<thegeekyhaxor> flow, any other way i can get hold of a stable version of ff 3.6?
<themarmot> I'm not sure how to get the appropriate device info for the usb mic
<themarmot> and the 'Default' that was originally in the device field did not work
<thegeekyhaxor> because the last time i tried i got a beta version
<KDE4000> djanowski, havent found any .debs for you
<ardchoille> which java package do I need for firefoc to be able to use java? Uploading files in facebook
<flow> thegeekyhaxor: sorry, not a clue
<ujjain> I have XMMS2 installed, but it does not show up in GNOME, wazzap?
<duffydack> ardchoille, sun-java6-plugin
<djanowski> KDE4000: no problem, thanks a lot
<duffydack> ujjain, need a frontend for it, or use shell :)
<thegeekyhaxor> flow, okay... thanks for ur help :)
<ujjain> duffydack: I want this pretty winamp frontend
<ujjain> I had Abacra installed, but it sucked badly. It was ugly
<duffydack> ujjain, xmms is available if you really want it..  audacious is a newer xmms/winamp clone.   i use it and the pulseaudio-equalizer
<flow> my karmic-server/router is somehow dropping packets from a bunch of sites, I can lynx them on the router and ping them from the client, but the browser never get's any packets. Any ideas?!
<ujjain> Can I do apt-get remove xmms*?
<cellofellow> ujjain: no, but you can do aptitude remove ~nxmms
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: you will find the version you need here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=firefox-3.6
<duffydack> ujjain, its been a couple months since i tried xmms2 frontends, they were all pretty crap
<ardchoille> duffydack: not working, just yoelds a spinning java logo and nothing else
<ujjain> duffydack: :) I see, :)
<duffydack> ardchoille, did it install sun-java6-jre etc?
<ronan_> hello
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: sorry I meant here https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<partitionHell> flow: i'm logging off now... thanks for pointing me in a direction (was simply in despair earlier). reading through recovery methods using testdisk and the ubuntu-rescue-remix softwares.
<flow> partitionHell: good luck! :)
<duffydack> ujjain, just use audacious and your winamp skin
<partitionHell> flow: have a good weekend :)
<flow> u2
<ujjain> duffydack: Can it load winamp skin files?
<duffydack> ye
<ronan_> i want to change my  boot loader linux it's possible to help me?
<ardchoille> duffydack: nope, I already had  sun-java6-jre
<flow> ronan_: what do you want to change?
<ronan_> y a t'il des francais?
<erUSUL> !fr | ronan_
<ubottu> ronan_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<fccf> !fr | ronan_
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, thanks, i am using the same repo, but some how after installation ff fails to start
<duffydack> ardchoille, well jre and plugin works for me in facebook... must be a fb problem
<heroin> duffydack: is legend
<thegeekyhaxor> i tried deleting old profile and creating a new, however after a reboot the problem persists
<ujjain> moi, je parles franćais.
<flow> thegeekyhaxor: but it starts up when you add "-ProfileManager" ?? that's weird!
<cpcall> @find survivor - eye of the tiger
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: I would do a complete removal of all firefox .... then install the new 3.6 and the appropriate dependencies found in the ppa, be sure to add that ppa to your apt sources.list
<Losha> ujjain: this channel is english only. ok? Ici on parle qu'anglais, ca va?
<thegeekyhaxor> flow, yes... guess some corrupted binaries
<NatanielPL> Hi
<flow> I guess you need to follow fccf's advice!
<ardchoille> duffydack: uninstalling all java and reinstaling lre to see if that helps\
<priyank> hi i am having ubunt 9.10 ver and i wann to install it on my 250gb ext. portable hdd
<ardchoille> *jre
<priyank> can anybody help me
<heroin> priyank: sure
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, yes thats what i did before... i did a autoremove firefox and installed ff using the repo
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: also delete ~/.mozilla
<heroin> priyank: have you burned the Ubuntu 9.10 iso?
<flow> fccf thegeekyhaxor : maybe requires "-purge" ?!?
<priyank> yes i have the disk
<fccf> flow: i prefer --purge ... thats 2 hyphens
<NatanielPL> What should I do if I want to install some packages and it shows that I got already installed newer version but i want to install it anyway without uninstalling those?
<heroin> priyank: do you have ubuntu 9.10 installed or do you have windows?
<Guest74092> why did my nick change by itself?!?!
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, flow:  will try that
<priyank> i have windows and a live disk
<heroin> NatanielPL: you cant basically, you can decide to downgrade though
<heroin> priyank: ok, let me link you
 * Guest74092 used to be called 'flow' and "/nick flow" doesn't work ... WTH!?!
<fccf> Guest74092: somebody has that nick registered .. you need a uncommon nick
<NatanielPL> heroin: on opensuse there was something like force install, is it here?
<fccf> flowtron: that should work
<flowtron> ah, I added some underscores, but that didn't work either
<janisozaur> when I right click on nm-applet, choose configure connections, add a wired connection and select manual in ipv4 tab, the "apply" button changes its state to disabled, no matter if I fill in any options. how do I configure a wired connection with static ip? (I use translated system, names might not be correct)
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> is there anyoi\ne that can tell me a good way to figure out why flash games run so slowly on UNR9.04 as opposed to other operating systems?
<priyank> also tell me how to partition the drive
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> errr, anyone***
<flowtron> I really would like some network/routing guru to show up .. or at least some ideas what to use as search terms, nothing helpful is coming up for my issue
<flowtron> my karmic-server/router is somehow dropping packets from a bunch of sites, I can lynx them on the router and ping them from the client, but the browser never get's any packets. Any ideas?!
<ubuntu-usr> can i made my ubuntu intu medibuntu simply?
<heroin> priyank: have a look at this please: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<priyank> and also give me solution to decrease the boot time ubuntu takes toomuch time to boot
<ujjain> Can Audacious use this skin? http://www.winamp.com/skin/winamp3-default-skin/140397
<heroin> NatanielPL: its easier then opensuse i think
<fccf> ubuntu-usr: yes.. use instructions found at medibuntu site
<fccf> !medibuntu | ubuntu-usr
<Ferran> priyank You can find this helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<ubottu> ubuntu-usr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, whre can i find the .mozilla folder? in home or in usr/bin ?
<flowtron> thegeekyhaxor: ~
<erUSUL> flowtron: tried disabling tcp_window_scaling? i've seen this issue in the past with old routers
<flowtron> thegeekyhaxor: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: do Ctrl-H in your home folder ... it is a hidden folder
<flowtron> erUSUL: Ah, at last - an idea .. lemme see
<janisozaur> flowtron: some time ago all my requests to certain sites would time out. turned out it was due to "CLAMPMSS" option in the shorewall configuration.
<pullmandave> Another issue: In 8.04 my wireless worked fine (IBM A30p, builtin Prism 2.5). Now with 9.10 it does not work. If I reload the orinoco_pci module it can see some access points for a while (then they disappear). I'm using wicd as my net manager. I tried the hostap drivers and they cause the system to hang.
<markd> hi i installed ubuntu via wubi but for some reason ubuntu will not see my cd rom drive
<thegeekyhaxor> flowtron thanks
<erUSUL> flowtron: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<erUSUL> flowtron: retest the connections
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, oops slipped from my mind :)  thanks again
<markd> how do i get ubuntu to see my cdrom drive? it is a usb drive
<heroin> priyank: have a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-much-easier-way-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-device-stick-or-hd.html aswell
<rethus> i have create an iso-file with remastersys
<markd> hello?
<flowtron> erUSUL: I didn't do the whole "tee" thingy, let me read up on that too, just echoing 0 into it didn't do the trick so far
<fccf> !patience | markd
<ubottu> markd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> markd: run « tailf /var/log/messages » ina terminal window and plug the device- paste the new output you get
<erUSUL> !paste | markd
<ubottu> markd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flowtron> but I did find corroboration of this possibly fixing the issue
<rethus> have i to burn the like it is on dvd, or have i to burn it as iso so that all is extracted on dvd?
<erUSUL> flowtron: you need the tee becouse sudo does not work over pipes
<fccf> rethus: right clicking on the .iso and clicking "burn to disk" will burn appropriately
<flowtron> I'm root, I did "sudo su -" - to avoid constant sudo-ing :)
<markd> whats tailf?
<cellofellow> flowtron: better to do sudo -s
<heroin> markd: man tailf
<fccf> markd: tailf will print the last 10 lines of a file and any lines that are added to that file as they are updated
<erUSUL> markd: it just show the end of a file as it grows. usefull to watch log files
<rethus> fccf: i have kubuntu
<rethus> and started k3b
<guntbert> flowtron: avoid that - use use sudo -i if you *must*
<cellofellow> how's tailf different than tail -f? hadn't heard of tailf.
<blakkheim> cellofellow: same here
<erUSUL> cellofellow: see the man page :)
<markd> doesn't say anything about cdrom
<cellofellow> oh, more efficient, less polling of the file
<flowtron> well, sudo specialities aside .. the 0 value in tcp_window_scaling didn't help - erUSUL do you have any other ideas?
<markd> says something about usb disconnect
<erUSUL> flowtron: nope. restore the default setting (echo 1)
 * duffydack learned something new from erUSUL 
<markd> usb 5-1.2 5-1.3 etc
<erUSUL> markd: please make the log aviable in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fccf> rethus: ah, burn CD image, or Burn DVD ISO image on first page of K3B ... if larger than 700mb than use DVD
<luist> hey what can i use to make jpg thumbnails of other images, videos, documents (like the files are displayed in a folder)
<markd> i don't have internet connection on that computer
<rethus> k, thanks, i'll do so and try this cd directly.
<rethus> thanks
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> is there anyone that can tell me a good way to figure out why flash games run so slowly on UNR9.04 as opposed to when I boot up in xp (Dual boot)?
<erUSUL> markd: :/ so you see a lot of usb disconnects? can you try with different usb cable and port ?
<mphill_> does ext4 get really slow after a while?
<janisozaur> when I right click on nm-applet, choose configure connections, add a wired connection and select manual in ipv4 tab, the "apply" button changes its state to disabled, no matter if I fill in any options. how do I configure a wired connection with static ip? (I use translated system, names might not be correct)
<markd> i have windows on this computer as well and the drive works fine in windows
<magaio> I have an Intel Atom N450 on my netbook. I noticed that the frequency scaler only goes down to 1 GHz. Is there a way to set the bottom to something lower, such as 800 MHz?
<fccf> mphill_: only if you fill up your drive
<cellofellow> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]: mostly because Adobe makes a really crappy Flash Player for linux, which doesn't take advantage of a lot of optimization technologies.
<erUSUL> mphill_: nope
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, i purged the ff files, deleted the .mozilla folder and installed it fresh after a reboot, and then i rebooted and yet the problem persists :(
<duffydack> luist, id use gthumb, its a viewer with some nice tools
<markd> theres a bunch of disconnects
<markd> the weird there is it does mount the drive
<guntbert> flowtron: excuse to cellofellow: I didn't mean to say "avoid sudo -s"
<markd> but synaptic is not seeing it
<markd> thing* not there
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: 2 ?'s ... 1. what version of ubuntu? 2. what deb line is in your sources.list .. let's make sure you have everything correct
<cellofellow> guntbert: the differences between -s and -i are subtle, but still, either is better than hacks like sudo su or sudo bash.
<markd> is it maybe a issue with synaptic?
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf: im on karmic kaola 64 bit
<cellofellow> I think -s is safer cause it doesn't run the login shell stuff that -i does.
<guntbert> cellofellow: thats exactly what I wanted to say - didn't see your reply before - hence the apology
<thegeekyhaxor> and the deb line for ff is http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<cellofellow> guntbert: no worries
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> cellofellow: don't suppose there is any way to fix this is there.....
<Cala> Hello.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 from a USB flash drive with UNetbootin, but my computer apparently doesn't see the flash drive and none of the instruction pages I've found have anything in the way of trouble-shooting.
<erUSUL> cellofellow: sudo -i is safer becouse it does not use the user's shell init scripts it uses root's
<markd> because i am trying to install drivers from cd but synaptic keeps telling me to insert the cd but its in
<suma> hi
<erUSUL> Cala: maybe it is just that your bios does not support booting from a usb drive ?
<cellofellow> erUSUL: ok, good to know
<Cala> (Going from a Windows install to making a Linux machine.)
<markd> maybe its looking for the wubi file? but i can't add my ubuntu cd either
<markd> if i go to add cd in the edit menu
<guntbert> cellofellow: :-) (I prefer -i, *because* it sets the complete environment ...)
<Cala> er: Lemme get into BIOS and my boot menu, I'll show you my options.  I'm not very good with this stuff, hang on.
<guntbert> boy am I slow today :-)
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: is that all of your deb line... you need to specify ia64
<suma> can anybody tell me how can i detect my reliance netconnect modem in ubuntu 9.10
<samebchase> :Cala The CD install is more straightforward.
<cellofellow> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]: not that I know of. Gnash isn't compatible with a lot of Flash stuff but it is faster than Adobe Flash Player. Maybe give that a try.
<thegeekyhaxor> and the deb line for ff is http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu karmic main
<markd> did anyone see what i wrote?
<Cala> I didn't have access to a CD-R at the time.  I figured I'd do this while I was at work and save me some time, but it hasn't worked thus far.
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> cellofellow: ok thanks I will give that a try. :)
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, thats the one
<mphill_> is it true there is no way to defrag ext4 as of yet because the online defragger has not been merged into the kernel?
<suma> hello can anybody say this please.
<mitsuodeshodesho> is it possible to use intel and nvidia video cards in the same time to get 3 monitors?
<markd> hello?
<fccf> thegeekyhaxor: manually install from here https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+build/1517669
<Cala> er: under boot device priority, I have USB:PNY USB 2.0 FD set as the first device, Removable Dev. as the second and nothing as the third, but it could be set to CDROM:SM-HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH40N.  Under hard disk drives, I have the 1st drive as USB:PNY USB 2.0 FD.  Second drive is disabled but could be SATA:PM-ST3750528AS
<markd> anyone?
<cellofellow> mitsuodeshodesho: it is possible to use dissimilar video cards for multi-head displays, but there's a lot off issues with it.
<heroin> mphill_: ext4 doesnt have defrag problems like NTFS
<cellofellow> !ask | markd
<ubottu> markd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genjix> how much is big enough for my / partition?
<markd> ive been asking questions no one has said anything
<fccf> genjix: how big is your hd?
<dbbolton> after a recent update, i have no video output after grub, and i removed "quiet splash" from the grub entry.
<heroin> genjix: depends, if you go CLI it can be really small
<cellofellow> genjix: 10GB is more than enough for me normally.
<genjix> no KDE install i mean
<heroin> markd: then no one known, google stuff
<genjix> cellofellow: funny cos i have jaunty with 8.5GB
<priyank> but i want to install ubuntu on my portable hdd and wann to install packages on to it i dont wann live image on to it
<markd> my question is i installed ubuntu via wubi windows sees cd fine so does ubuntu but synaptic does not
<genjix> i tried to upgrade via command line but it says my / is too small
<priyank> can anyone help me>
<markd> how do i fix
<cellofellow> genjix: Kubuntu base install is about 2GB. You'll of course want more, at least 5GB I think.
<heroin> genjix: what i would suggest, is do a 5GB / and then however much you have to spare for your /home pratition
<genjix> im gonna put 10 GB i think
<thegeekyhaxor> fccf, thanks will look into that :)
<cellofellow> markd: have you added the CD to your apt sources?
<markd> can't
<priyank> can any one help me with the issue?
<stefano_p> How do i install Inkscape on a machine without an internet connection?
<heroin> markd: i dont known, why do you want synaptic to use the CD? just download what you want
<markd> it tells me theres no cdrom
<markd> no internet @heroin
<cellofellow> markd: ok, maybe using the cli: sudo apt-cdrom add
<heroin> markd:  here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD
<Spasysheep> what's a good general hardware tech support channel? I have a broken laptop which google can't fix
<fccf> priyank: installing to a protable drive is just like instaling to a internal drive, you just have to select the appropriate drive during install
<cellofellow> Spasysheep: I've gotten some good help in ##hardware.
<nytek_> priyank: what issue are you having?
<erUSUL> !offline | stefano_p
<ubottu> stefano_p: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<markd> i know how to add the cd the issue is synaptic is not seeing it when i do
<priyank> i know it but after restarting the system it gets hanged up
<cellofellow> markd: have you apt-get updated?
<priyank> it doesnot boot
<fccf> Spasysheep: try #hardware
<markd> tells me failed to mount cdrom
<heroin> markd: did you try a reboot?
<priyank> i wann to make it a portable os
<markd> @heroin yes
<heroin> markd: did you try to open and close your drive?
<markd> no
<fccf> priyank: it will boot on any machine you plug into
<markd> i will do that
<heroin> markd: is your CD-Drive detected by ubuntu?
<Spasysheep> cellofellow: ty
<fccf> !tab | priyank
<ubottu> priyank: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<priyank> can u tell me how
<melvster> hi all does anyone know if it's possible to do a 3 way voice conference using Empathy IM?
<markd> @heroin yes
<heroin> markd: can you try to put a music CD in it and see if that works?
<markd> @heroin it is mounted by ubuntu synaptic is not seeing it
<priyank> the macchine gets hanged up in booting process
<fccf> melvster: I don't think so ... reccommend Skype, cause it just works
<priyank> blank screen appaears and nothing happens
<heroin> markd: can you check /media/foo too see if there is a CDROM folder there?
<markd> @heroin i can double click the cd and open it
<melvster> thanks!
<heroin> markd: so you can open the CD and see all the files on it?
<heroin> markd: the problem you are having is that synaptic wont use the CD?
<markd> @heroin this is interesting i have 3 cd rom folders
<heroin> markd: unmount and remove undeed folders
<heroin> markd: you are not manually mounting teh CDs are you?
<markd> @heroin one called cdrom one called cdrom0 and the other is the ubutnu install disk
<heroin> ok, remove the CD
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> cellofellow: so will gnash attempt to be used for the flash game automagically, or is there something I have to do to set this?
<markd> @heroin no
<priyank> hello
<heroin> markd: remove the CD, let everything unmount, verify that there are not CD in any of your drives, remove all the CDROM0 and CDROM1 folders
<quentusrex> How do I find out how many files are open on the system, and which applications have those files open?
<cellofellow> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]: you can only have one Flash plugin installed at a time, so uninstall Adobe Flash. But, besides that, FIrefox should pick up the plugin and use it for any Flash embeds.
<heroin> markd: make sure that /media/ contains just your mounted partitions
<melvster> lsof?
<markd> @heroin how do i remove folders? i ejected the cd but cdrom and cdrom0 are still there
<rethus> i m back with mz remastersys-backup- cd
<melvster> quentusres: lsof?
<rethus> it works
<rethus> but how can i now install it on a new pc
<heroin> markd: in a terminal type cd /media
<rethus> is there a option in remastersys
<priyank> i can any body tell me step by step procedure to install ubuntu on my portable hdd and to set it boot up quickly and succesfully
<dbbolton> after a recent update, i have no video output after grub, and i removed "quiet splash" from the grub entry.
<markd> @heroin ok did that
<balzac> what's a good channel to ask about networking issues such as hosts file config?
<heroin> markd: then sudo rm -rf cdrom (and do it again for cdrom0)
<fccf> markd: /media/cdrom and media/cdrom0 are always there... they won't show on the desktop though if there is nothing readable in the drive
<priyank> i barely need this
<balzac> a networking-specific channel
<guntbert> balzac: ##networking
<erUSUL> balzac: #networking
<rethus> and my keyboard is now english instead german
<guntbert> erUSUL: its ##
<markd> @fccf i think ubuntu was confused it was looking at cdrom instead of at the ubuntu disk
<rethus> wonder why
<erUSUL> guntbert: ok
<heroin> markd: yah i think your ubuntu cd was mounted incorrectly
<rethus> can anybody help
<Curly_Q> Quick question. Will Ubuntu 64 bit Server work on a 32 bit box?
<rethus> how can i get my remastersys/backup to a ne pc
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: no
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> cellofellow: interesting, I installed it via synaptic and it didn't want to uninstall the adobe.....  I gather I have to do this manually...
<Curly_Q> Thanks.
<markd> @heroin i removed the folders but its still not working
<heroin> Curly_Q: no, your CPU needs to support 64bit
<markd> @heroin is there a cache or something?
<heroin> markd: no,
<hiexpo> omg thats about the stupidest ? i have ever heard   lol
<heroin> markd: in a terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: only the oposite is true. a 32 bit ubuntu should work on a x86_64 cpu becouse they are backwards compatible
<fccf> rethus: goto System>Preferences>Keyboard> ... Layouts TAB ... you will see DE there, or should
<heroin> markd: do you see it checking the CD?
<markd> @heroin let me check
<rethus> fccf> have xubuntu
<cellofellow> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]: I guess..
<fccf> rethus: ask in #xubuntu
<Curly_Q> Is there a 32 bit Ubuntu server. I went to their website and did not find it. Just a desktop version.
<rethus> much more interessting is how to get remastersys/backup to new pc
<JohnU____> Hello all, is there anybody here that has experience with pekwm?
<cellofellow> Curly_Q: yeah, there's an Ubuntu Server for i386.
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: yes there is a i386 server iso image in all mirrors
<markd> @herion its not i think its still looking for the others
<trinity33> hi everyone
<Curly_Q> Thanks I will check it out.
<heroin> markd: yah it will timeout on the internet sources, but it should read your CD fine
<markd> @heroin no i mean i think its still looking for cdrom and cdrom0
<cellofellow> markd: may as well comment out all the internet sources.
<DBeets> rethus: in xubuntu Aplications > Settings > Keybraod. Can't help you with the other issue :/
<heroin> cellofellow: that was my next suggestion :P
<markd> @cellofellow i told it to use the cd
<heroin> markd: try looking at this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD and just disable everything but teh CD
<markd> i think the problem is its confused
<trinity33> !seen karmic?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<cellofellow> markd: yeah, but it still is looking in the internet mirrors too.
<trinity33> where is he gone?
<heroin> markd: wait on the CD is it an .iso file? or is there a bunch of folder on it?
<trinity33> !seen lucid?
<trinity33> yes lucid
<Zarvox> salut
<markd> @heroin no its a regular dvd that i burned
<KindOne> [ClubCX AI] trinity33, there are 5 matching records in my database. To list them, type: suggest seen karmic?
<KindOne> [ClubCX AI] trinity33, there are 6 matching records in my database. To list them, type: suggest seen lucid?
<markd> @heroin i happened to have a ubuntu install dvd
<trinity33> !seen interpid?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> [ClubCX AI] trinity33, there are 0 matching records in my database. To list them, type: suggest seen interpid?
<Zarvox> hi all
<trinity33> so u dont take care of this channel right -|604|?
<heroin> markd: so when you double click the CD icon on your desktop, do you actually see a bunch of folders? and wubi.exe and a bunch of stuff? or just an .iso file?
<trinity33> !seen anyone?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> [ClubCX AI] trinity33, there are 2 matching records in my database. To list them, type: suggest seen anyone?
<markd> @heroin my theroy is that somehow it got confused and thought either cdrom and cdrom0 had the disk and its not even checking the other one
<markd> @herion its a bunch of folders
<heroin> markd: well i just inserted a 8.10 install CD, and it got auto mounted to CDROM and i got a system popup about an ubuntu install CD
<heroin> markd: urm.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD and remove all but CDROM
<markd> @herion so i should remove whats in the source and try to add the cd that i have?
<trinity33> anyoen here who could help me with intel acl1200 analog digital sound card or hd48x0 ati hdmi sound card none of them are working under karmic tried every single driver from alsa etc and nothing i got 5 speakers in my laptop and i get only broken sound sort of soung trough one speaker anyone could help me please?
<fccf> KindOne: are you an official bot ... I have never seen you before
<trinity33> me too i didnt see hime never before
<beryl> hi
<beryl> hi
<beryl> hi
<FloodBot3> beryl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beryl> hi
<markd> is there a way to tell ubuntu what cdrom drive to use
<trinity33> do u speak with ubuntu?
<trinity33> what ;language do u use?
<markd> your funny
<trinity33> im not why?
<steven__> hello all
<trinity33> u cousl use python etc for example
<trinity33> which one do u use?
<radioman-lt> ;
<trinity33> hi steve
<radioman-lt> trinity, how are you, how is neo? ;}
<markd> ok does anyone else want to be a comedian or tell me how to dothis
<trinity33> <markd> ones i tried english but karmic doesnt understand
<steven__> i love the new 9.10
<trinity33> then i tried russian etc and nothing no answer
<trinity33> i dont 9.10
<trinity33> my sound doesnt work
<Red_HamsterX> markd, what are you trying to accomplish? Why is one optical drive more relevant than another?
<gui1> hi
<gui1> i need help with mysql-client-5.1
<markd> @Red_hamsterX how do i pm you
<gui1> i just installed and got : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Red_HamsterX> markd, /query <nick>
<steven__> hey i got geek qu on line line i'll ask for you lol
<Red_HamsterX> Hi, gui1.
<gui1> hi red_hamster
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, where are you getting this error?
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, terminal when i type: mysql
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, is mysqld running? Have you installed the MySQL server?
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, installation went fine with no errors
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, mysql client != server?
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, that is correct.
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, ok ill instal server
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, 'aptitude search mysql' That will list all relevant packages. And a number of not-so-relevant ones.
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, once the server's installed, it should "just work" and you can follow a standard MySL guide for setting up your first database.
<Red_HamsterX> gui1, if you have further problems, you can PM me. I'll be around for a few hours.
<johny__> Hello all. Does anybody here use pekwm?
<Mathias90> Hi -  I have some issues with Apache2 / PHP5. I have installed Apache, MySQL and PHP seperately (so I haven't used LAMP), and have put the files (PHPBB) in the /var/www folder, which in my /etc/apache2/sites-available is my default site, but when I'm entering http://localhost in my browser, Firefox wants me to download a PHTML file. I have Googled my case, and it seems I must enter the location of my php.ini somewhere in the Apache
<Mathias90> configuration file, but which one? It doesn't seem to be apache.conf.
<FloodBot3> Mathias90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gui1> Red_HamsterX, ok, thank you very much!
<Chipaca> hi all
<Chipaca> is it a known issue in the lucid iso that it can't mount ext4 filesystems it just created?
<erUSUL> !lucid | Chipaca
<ubottu> Chipaca: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<vinne> kak dziela
<Chipaca> erUSUL: thanks
 * Chipaca goes over
<rethus1> how can i check how much size my root partition has (on shell)?
<blakkheim> rethus1: df -h
<vinne> o[idf[soihg[wqhi[obd[onjbwpkhbg rgw  sdpriabg dsapuihd  dkihd  lmkjhds  ldjkuhds  ldsuid
<vinne> jds vsb
<vinne> fs \f
<vinne>  
<vinne> dag
<vinne> g
<vinne>  
<FloodBot3> vinne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<NewProggie> I just bought myself a new PC with an ATI Radeon 5750 graphic card and I cant login to kubuntu (fresh installation). I enter my username and password and get redirected to the loginscreen again. Where can I start to fix the problem, please?
<gui1> Mathias90, look for /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<themarmot> I'm trying to install cinelerra and I get this error for one of the packages:  libmpeg3cv-smp_2.1.1-git091001akirad2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mpeg3cat
<Mathias90> gui1 > There is nothing regarding PHP in it. Must I add a line manually?
<aramis> can anyone here help me with KDE?
<ardchoille> aramis: try #kubuntu
<brma> while installing ubuntu server i did nto have a network connection, so i opted not to attempt any sort of setup.  Is there an auto configuration type utility that is accessible to me through the command line, such as there was during install?
<ardchoille> NewProggie: try #kubuntu
<aramis> for me?
<aramis> okk
<vinne> hi i have a question
<vinne> how shold i connect to windowses remote descop connection
<NewProggie> ardchoille, thanks, but I don't get a starting point there neither
<themarmot> vinne, realvnc or desktop viewer
<themarmot> I'm trying to install cinelerra and I get this error for one of the packages:  libmpeg3cv-smp_2.1.1-git091001akirad2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mpeg3cat
<themarmot> anyone know how to fix?
<erUSUL> brma: to set up network? no i do not think so.
<brma> well, to make sure my nic is available, and set to dhcp (or static if I choose
<brma> I know redhat uses netcfg ( I believe )
<erUSUL> brma: that's a couple of lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<brma> right, but how do I determine if the network card is being 'picked up' by the OS?
<brma> would that be there as well/>
<erUSUL> brma: man interfaces. for dhcp is 1) auto eth0 2) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<erUSUL> brma: ifconfig -a
<erUSUL> brma: that shows all aviable interfaces
<brma> thank you!
<erUSUL> no problem
<gui1> Mathias90, have you tried to execute a .php file?
<Gnosiz> Does anyone have the Dell Inspiron 1564?
<alexlea> .
<Mathias90> There are php files in my www folder, and I have tried to link directly to multiple.
<erUSUL> vinne: install a rdp client and use it . there is a copuple of them. tsclient and grdesktop iirc
<erUSUL> !anyone | Gnosiz
<ubottu> Gnosiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> Mathias90: have you read ubottu's link on troubleshooting that php "issue"?
<Gnosiz> That is my real question.
<steven__> my visual effects will not wok can someone help me
<gui1> Mathias90, what do you mean link direct to multiple
<Gnosiz> Just because I'm new to Ubuntu doesn't mean I'm new to the internet.
<jrib> Gnosiz: the answer to your question is "yes"
<Gnosiz> >_<
<gui1> Mathias90, from where?
<Mathias90> gui1 > No that specific one.
<Mathias90> gui1 > From where?
<jrib> !lamp > Mathias90
<ubottu> Mathias90, please see my private message
<steven__> i need some help
<jrib> steven__: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<steven__> my visual effects willnt work
<TStv|RobsomeAwes> Hey there all, i have a question about getting teamspeak 3 to work with 9.10...
<OerHeks> Gnosiz, i dont see your inspiron 1564 @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Dell but what is your question ?
<jrib> !away > krafty-afk
<ubottu> krafty-afk, please see my private message
<wildc4rd> anyone tried to run ventrilo in wine under karmic?
<erUSUL> Gnosiz: no your real question is the one you are going to ask if anyone answer yes to the first one you did
<jrib> !appdb > wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Gnosiz: ;)
<imi> hello
<IzaFaouwl> hey
<TStv|RobsomeAwes> :(
<Gnosiz> [20:18] <Gnosiz> Just because I'm new to Ubuntu doesn't mean I'm new to the internet.
<imi> how can I list the packages which were installed directly (e.g. with apt-get install) and not as a dependency?
<Gnosiz> Pay heed, my friend.
<steven__> FloodBot3: my visual effect will not work
<Gnosiz> The question asked was my only question...
<jrib> Gnosiz: then please keep questions related to ubuntu in the future, this channel is for ubuntu support :)
<erUSUL> Gnosiz: so how owning a Dell laptop is related to this channel ? ask in ##hardware
<TStv|RobsomeAwes> Hey there all, i have a question about getting teamspeak 3 to work with 9.10... does anyone know how to get it to work ?
<DBeets> steven__: what kinda of visual effects? compiz?
<jrib> imi: I don't know but check the aptitude manual (search operators).  I think there may be something for that
<jrib> !aptitude | imi
<ubottu> imi: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jrib> imi: erm, I wanted to give you: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/
<imi> ok thanks
<hank_> I need help with my Wireless Adapter!
<jrib> imi: yep, seems lie there is "?automatic" (and you can negate), but I'm not sure if that will only work for packages installed through aptitude
<erUSUL> hank_: what wifi adapter? what chip?
<hank_> It's a Microsoft MN-730 PCI
<erUSUL> hank_: lspci | grep -i net
<MJ94> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steven__> DEeets i cant enable them when i clik in my Appearance it will say cant be Enable
<imi> jrib, anyways I want _all_ the packages that was installed explicitly, not as a dependency
<MJ94> !wireless | hank_
<ubottu> hank_: please see above
<TStv|RobsomeAwes> :/
<jrib> imi: that's how I understood your question, yes
<MJ94> now...
<MJ94> !wine | MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94, please see my private message
<TStv|RobsomeAwes> How do I get Teamspeak 3 to work with ubuntu 9.10 ? I tried using Wine, but it failed to launch...
<jrib> imi: but a better question is, why do you want to do this?
<erUSUL> TStv|RobsomeAwes: i think TS has native linux version ...
<Mathias90> jrib > Wow! I re-installed my libapache2-mod-php4 and cleared my cache - not the right site comes up! Actually I had read some of that tutorial, but at first it seamed a bit meshy. Anyway. Thanks for re-enlightening me :-)
<TStv|RobsomeAwes> Ubuntu doesn't like the Linux version.
<Mathias90> now*
<hank_> ubottu: erUSUK: My Ubuntu Computer froze... let it restart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imi> jrib: I installed some devel stuff to play around with, but I don't need them any more
<imi> can I can't remember the package names
<jrib> Mathias90: no problem, glad you actually took the time to go through it, sometimes I really need to hammer into people that if they follow those steps it will work :)  Anyway, glad it works
<OerHeks> TStv|RobsomeAwes, maybe this tutorial can help you, i don't use teamspeak >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<jrib> imi: why not check your history?
<imi> how can I?
<Mathias90> :-) Sometimes (most) you have to do some reading to make stuff work!
<DBeets> steven__: What kinda of graphics card do you have?
<steven__> i do not know
<MJ94> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu. Wine is to use windows apps right?
<MJ94> s/apps/programs
<hiexpo> MJ94, yes
<OerHeks> MJ94, yes :-)
<MJ94> Nice.
<MJ94> Can I have help on how to use it? Besides !wine :P
<jrib> imi: I would just type ctrl-r, then "apt-get" or whatever you used, then hit ctrl-r a few times.  Or use the history command
<MJ94> ubottu: Hi, bot :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xenonn> siemka
<jrib> MJ94: why do you want to use it?  And the page is a pretty good intro for beginners
<steven__> Dbeets: i dont know how can i tell
<cherry> .
<DBeets> steven__: I'm guessing you don't have a capible card. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DesktopEffects
<ashwini> where to find the kernel in ubuntu
<jrib> ashwini: why?
<staykov_> quit
<hiexpo> ashwini, uname -r
<ashwini> i want to see it
<jrib> ashwini: the source code you mean?
<ashwini> yes
<jrib> !kernel > ashwini
<ubottu> ashwini, please see my private message
<hiexpo> got into synaptic linux kernal
<DBeets> steven__: well what kind of computer do you have?
<MJ94> jrib: To use the http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Security-Related/AceHide-Free.shtml program on my flashdrive on Ubuntu.
<heroin> Could someone help me connect to my windows machine samba shares?
<steven__> DBeets: HP
<MJ94> !kernel > MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94, please see my private message
<steven__> Dbeets: i know my card can run it
<jrib> MJ94: erm, doesn't that program just minimize windows?  There's a shortcut for that by default in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<DBeets> steven__: HP... what. I'm looking for a model number. Such as dc7700. There should be a label on the machine that lists the model name.
<MJ94> jrib: It hides it, not minimizes.
<Zetty> So I moved my /var directory to another partition after I installed Ubuntu (not wise, I know) but I sorta fixed it, but now it's dropping me into maintenance mode (root access) AND booting up normally/starting up a tty at the same time. Where would I look to solve this problem?
<steven__> ok
<jrib> MJ94: ok.  Well look for a linux alternative because I doubt very much that will work through wine
<Jaco> Hi. I'm trying to setup a number of offline machines for a foster home and need some help with advanced apt please?
<avi_> hey, can anyone tell me if I can install Plymouth on Ubuntu Karmic?
<guntbert> jrib: how in the world did you find *that* ("then hit ctrl-r a few times") ? thx for sharing
<jrib> Jaco: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<MJ94> jrib: Can you show me how? I wanna try.
<niku> zetty - did you update the /etc/fstab?
<ashwini> i actually want to know where the kernel source code is stored on computer??? theat means which path
<hank_> erUSUL: 01:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corperation BCM43xG 802.11b/g (rev 02)
<Kudi> im using version 9.10 with openbox (stand alone) what program can i use to make post it notes on my desktop
<avi_> Kudi: Tomboy?
<Kudi> toboy it is
<jrib> MJ94: try what?  using wine?
<Kudi> tomboy*
<MJ94> jrib: yes
<Zetty> niku: i added an entry to mount /var yes
<guntbert> ashwini: /usr/src ...
<ashwini> thanx
<steven__> DBeets: No.9 00319 is that it
<imi> ok thanks
<niku> hm - that should be fine, really - did you keep all the permissions the same?
<jrib> guntbert: probably when I read through zshguide :)
<MJ94>  jrib :)
<niku> I've done this in the past by being lazy and creating a symbolic link from /var -> /newpartition/var/
<jrib> MJ94: ubottu's page explains, you just grab the .exe and run wine whatever.exe
<scone> howdy.  Just installed ubuntu and can't seem to get a dhcp lease.  Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<niku> didn't give me any grief
<MJ94> jrib: ...wha?
<guntbert> jrib: grand :)
<MJ94> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Jaco> I have an apt mirror from DVD and am able to use it from Synaptic but not from apt-get. apt-get is saying Ign file: jaunty Release.gpg, for all the package folders.  Are these messages fatal or might Synaptic be saying the same but I can't see it?
<Zetty> niku: yeah, that's what I had at first, but it gave me all sorts of grief
<MJ94> !dhcp | scone
<ubottu> scone: please see above
<DBeets> steven__: :/ Desktop or laptop?
<niku> if you move it back to the original parition do the paroblems go away?
<Zetty> Currently I'm mounting a specific directory using mhddfs (which uses fuse). Would that be an issue?
<scone> MJ94, yes, i'm aware of what dhcp is, but dhclient gets no leases
<niku> that would be my guess.
<MJ94> Okay.
<nXhQXv2W> how do I set arch for make?
<steven__> DBeets: desktop
<Zetty> niku, haven't tried that yet... not at that pc right now. hmm, i'll have to keep looking for a solution then
<niku> Zetty, fuse, if memory serves, runs in userspace; it might be expecting to access var
<niku> Zetty, so it could be a chicken/egg thing
<hank_> I still need help with getting Wi-Fi to work on my Ubuntu
<niku> Zetty, also, why are you using fuse, is the underlying fs different from a standard unix fs? Eg: sshfs, ntfs, etc?
<hank_> It doesn't find the access point
<natrixnatrix89> how to add a guest user that wouldnt require a password?
<Zetty> niku: ahh, okay. it was the only thing i could think of on short notice. Can I mount just a directory through fstab?
<guntbert> natrixnatrix89: you have one already : in the user switcher select "guest session"
<scone> so does anybody knwo what to do if "dhclient eth0" fails?
<natrixnatrix89> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> natrixnatrix89: you're welcome :-)
<steven__> DBeets: if it help out some i got it install but in the appearance under system i cant do visual Effects
<guntbert> scone: in what way does it fail?
<niku> zetty - you can loop mount a directory if I recall correctly
<scone> guntbert, it prints out "DHCPDISCOVER" a bunch of times but never gets a reply
<DBeets> steven__: The card is installed or the effects are installed?
<guntbert> scone: are you sure that the cable is connected?
<hank_> Does anyone know why Wi-Fi wont work with my MN-730 Adapter?  I literally just installed Ubuntu 9.10
<[Adam|Linux]> Is it possible to change the names of workspaces?
<scone> guntbert, of course.  And it was just working in Windows
<steven__> Dbeets: i know the effects are but how can i see if the card is
<scone> guntbert, and in gentoo
<natrixnatrix89> hank_ is it usb or pci?
<hank_> PCI
<steven__> DBeets: i do think it is
<natrixnatrix89> hank_ what does lspci say?
<hank_> natrixnatrix89: PCI
<guntbert> scone: strange - does manual configuration of the interface work?
<hank_> natrixnatrix89: Network controller: Boradcom Corperation BCM43xG 802.11b/g (rev 02)
<scone> meaning giving it an ip manuallly?
<guntbert> scone: yes
<guntbert> scone: only to test things
<scone> guntbert, i'll give it a try
<scone> just ifconfig eth0 ip right?
<natrixnatrix89> hank_ youre not the only one with that problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136474
<guntbert> scone: and netmask and (maybe) gateway
<raven> hello - i cannot access any service (vnc http ssh ...) on my second machine. no firewall activated - what could i do?
<natrixnatrix89> hank_: but is the module loaded for the card?
<spartan07> Is Ubuntu 64bit supposed to use around 700-800MB of RAM ?
<natrixnatrix89> hank_ and is the driver installed?
<natrixnatrix89> maybe try lsmod
<scone> guntbert, oh wait a sec, if dhclient says "dhcpdiscover on eth1 to 255.255.255.255" does that mean that 255.255.255.255 is the netmask?
<hank_> natrixnatrix89: I have no clue.  Only if it comes with Ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> scone: no - but do you have two NICs?
<hank_> natrixnatrix89: when I do "iwlist scan" I get a "Network is down" error
<scone> guntbert, yes
<Losha> scone: no, that's a broadcast address to everyone on that network segment
<natrixnatrix89> and iwconfig shows the device?
<MJ94> Okay. should i just sudo apt-get install wine?
<guntbert> scone: and eth1 *is* the one where you expect dhcp to work?
<scone> well thats the thing i'm not sure which is wich
<hank_> it shows "wlan0 Failed to read scan data - network is down"
<MegaHerz> I have a laptop Acer Aspire 5930. After system starts, I have BLUETOOTH enabled, while i want it OFF by default. How to do this?
<ezhangin> whats up guys?
<Viking667> g'morning...
<guntbert> scone: then try to use eth0 for dhcp
<ezhangin> morning
<natrixnatrix89> hank_: if you can see the device with iwconfig, maybe try installing wicd
<plouffe> is there any way I can boot a laptop without monitor (from CD?) and access and configure it entirely over the network?
<ezhangin> i just installed ubuntu-desktop onto my server but I'm not getting any sound out of HDMI (which comes from an SPDIF passthrough on the Mobo to a GeForce 9400)
<Viking667> Is there a way of disabling pulseaudio support for a specific user? I can't find a setting related to it in the gconf settings. I'm about to look in the user directory
<ezhangin> i also unmuted IEC985 in alsa mixer
<ezhangin> baffling
<scone> guntbert, dhclient tries both
<cellofellow> plouffe: not with Ubuntu I think. Ubuntu (at least the desktop CD) doesn't come with SSH installed I think.
<hank_> natrixnatrix89: I don't have access to the internet on the computer.
<cellofellow> plouffe: might work with Ubuntu Server, though.
<plouffe> cellofellow, just burn teh server CD and try that?
<guntbert> scone: look at the output of ip link  - to see which nic is connected
<duffydack> could just blind type and login, install ssh
<steven__> DBeets: you still here
<cellofellow> plouffe: um, no actually. The SSH doesn't kick in till it's actually installed.
<plouffe> cellofellow, any other distro/CD that might do it?
<scone> so i assume the one that says "UP" is the one that's plgged in?
<scone> it's eth0
<cellofellow> plouffe: you could remove the hard drive from the laptop, use another machine to install to that hard drive, then put the hard drive back in.
<natrixnatrix89> hank_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/net/wicd
<natrixnatrix89> download it and copy it to flash then..
<alex_enkidu> hello, can someone tell me how to register Nick here
<Viking667>  /msg Nickserv help
<HppXer> Hello! Grub error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format while trying DualBoot with Fedora :( Why?
<alex_enkidu> thanks
<natrixnatrix89> hank_: after installing restart computer, and you can see it in Applications>internet>Wicd Network manager
<HppXer> Hello! Grub error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format while trying DualBoot with Fedora :( Why?
<guntbert> scone: then try the manual config on eth0, you need not specify a gateway, netmask is usually 255.255.255.0
<scone> so that'd be ifconfig eth0 ip 255.255.255.0?
<hank_> natrixnatrix89: Thanks.  It'll probably be a few minutes
<ezhangin> craaaaap
<ezhangin> gtg
<natrixnatrix89> ok gotta go.. Bye
<HppXer> Hello! Grub error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format while trying DualBoot with Fedora :( Why?
<raven> hello - i cannot access any service (vnc http ssh ...) on my second machine. no firewall activated - what could i do?
<guntbert> scone: no - do you remember from windows whwt IP address you got there? or do you have any other host on your net where you could look?
<guntbert> *what
<alex_enkidu> REGISTER <juliet> <alex.stanin@gmail.com>
<Viking667> alex_enkidu: ahh. Just a bit late. <Grin>
<raven> hello - i cannot access any service (vnc http ssh ...) on my second machine. no firewall activated - what could i do?
<flowtron> erUSUL thanks for your help, the problem seems to be unsolvable, I guess I'll try plain Debian/GNU :-P
<scone> guntbert, yeah i do
<alex_enkidu> damn, how do i do it?
<scone> what's the syntax for setting it manually?
<nXhQXv2W> How do I find out what assembler make uses?
<Losha> raven: start at the beginning: What's the server running? Can you ping it?
<raven> Losha, ping works but nothing else it seems
<Losha> raven: what os and version?
<avi_> hey, can anyone verify if Plymouth works with Karmic?
<guntbert> scone: its ifconfig eth0 <ip-address> netmask 255.255.255.0 (probably)
<raven> Losha, 9.04
<ipatrol_> My WUSB600N is working, but it can't connect to the WEP router
<ipatrol_> How can I get it to work?
<ipatrol_> It sees the router
<Losha> Raven: well, either the server processes aren't running, or there's a firewall in the way. ps ax on the server to confirm the processes are active...
<raven> Losha, what to do?
<mguy> nXhQXv2W: Wouldn't the makefile define that?
<alwaizlern> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<alwaizlern> !join
<raven> Losha, the processes are running as i can confirm by loopback
<ipatrol_> This hasn't worked for *months*
<raven> Losha, on the server
<scone> guntbert, still no luck.  ifconfig says reports the ne ip address but i still can't connect to the net
<Losha> raven: was there ever any firewall software installed on the server?
<ipatrol_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raven> Losha, no
<DBeets> steven__: what does lspci | grep VGA give you?
<guntbert> scone: was it a fresh install?
<nXhQXv2W> mguy: n/s looking at it I have no idea. How would I find out if it does?
<scone> guntbert, yup
<scone> this is kubuntu tho
<mguy> if it's not huge put the makefile on pastebin or link to it online if it's on a ftp
<raven> Losha, but i just saw that the iptables config is not as empty as on the first system - how to reset it?
<mguy> Are you getting an error or just trying ot use a different/new assembler?
<alwaizlern> Hey guys, if I wanted some help with Ubuntu, is this the channel to ask my questions?
<mguy> yes
<Losha> raven: iptables -F should flush it. But that means you have *some* kind of firewalling/packet processing going on
<alwaizlern> ok thanks
<raven> Losha, seems like that but i cannot locate it
<cli4life> how do i restart mysql on ubuntu server? LTS
<raven> Losha, network restart after iptables -F?
<Flare183> cli4life: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<cli4life> thanks
<guntbert> scone: I think there is a different network manager - but ....  - another question: what do you mean by "still can't connect to the net" ?
<cli4life> >< im used to service XXXX restart
<cli4life> :/
<Losha> raven: shouldn't need to. Try to ssh in from another host, preferably a linux box
<scone> guntbert, ping www.google.com doesn't work
<alwaizlern> My university has their servers setup in a way that I can use my computer to connect to theirs through ssh; is it possible for me to setup one of my computers at home in that manner so I can always connect to it through a textbased command terminal?
<scone> nor does pinging my router (192.168.69.1)
<DBeets> steven__: type 'lspci | grep VGA' into terminal
<avi_> does anyone know where I can check if my gfx card is supported by Plymouth?
<scone> guntbert, I'm booting the livecd now to see if that gets connection
<raven> Losha, no still no access
<guntbert> scone: thats too far away - try to ping one host in your network (you had no gateway set)
<Losha> raven: can you do it with 'ssh -v' to get some debugging output?
<nXhQXv2W> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UiyA9yHm
<HppXer> Hello! Grub error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format while trying DualBoot with Fedora :( Why?
<guntbert> scone: ok , try with live is a good idea :)
<mguy> alwaizlern: If you set your computer up at home to run openssh-server, yes you can. (also set your routers/firewall appropriately)
<raven> Losha, on the server or on the client?
<HppXer> 00:31 2010
<HppXer> <HppXer> Hello! Grub error 13: invalid or unsupported execut
<alwaizlern> mguy, ok thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'll google more on this! :)
<mguy> alwaizlern: just do an apt-get openssh-server
<Losha> raven: ssh -v <server ip> on the client should give you plenty of debug output
<ectropy> hi, all. I want to make it so that when I type "myfile" anywhere in Terminal, it opens the file. Instead of "/path/to/file/myfile"
<ipatrol_> Why the **** does my WEP key keep disappearing!?!?
<MJ94> !google > luminolblue
<ipatrol_> I enter it in and it disappears!
<nXhQXv2W> mguy: im getting an error Assembler ERROR:  No %arch defined
<blakkheim> ipatrol_: you shouldn't be using wep anyway
<raven> Losha every acces seems like a timeout (http, vnc, ssh, ....)
<ectropy> ipatrol: wireless interference?
<ipatrol_> I don't have a choice
<darolu> ectropy: create a bash script and copy/move it to the /usr/bin directory, a symbolic link may work too
<ectropy> ipatrol: microwaves, 2.4 gHz phones...
<ipatrol_> The router is WEP and is only WEP
<Losha> raven: that just means nothing's getting through...
<raven> Losha, ssh only gives "connecting on port 22" and then holds for some time"
<scone> guntbert, wtf... livecd works great
<ipatrol_> ectropy: I've tried for three months
<li_bai> if you overwrite your MBR, do you have to reinstall grub via the liveCD to restore it? will removing the partition that overwrote the MBR be a terrible, terrible idea?
<ectropy> darolu: thx
<guntbert> !language | scone
<ubottu> scone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dreamy_> has anyone installed e17 from a Repo, with intrepid ? anyone helping?
<scone> sry
<guntbert> scone: just as it should :-) -
<Losha> raven: yes, that just means nothing's getting through. Ip address of client & server please
<ipatrol_> ectropy: I enter in my key. It trys, disconnects, and my key vanishes
<dreamy_> whats the best way to install e17? i cant find any repository
<HppXer> <ipatrol_> ectropy: I enter in my key. It trys, disconnects, and my key vanishes
<nastas_> ipatrol_: it doesn't connect?
<ipatrol_> yes
<ipatrol_> Linksys WUSB600N
<ipatrol_> iwconfig recognizes it
<scone> guntbert, so should i just copy the configuration over?
<steven__> DBeets: i got this 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<steven__> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<HppXer> Hello! Grub error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format while trying DualBoot with Fedora :( Why?
<nastas_> ipatrol_: silly but do you type the correct key?
<ectropy> ipatrol_: tried resetting your router to its default config and then setting it back up?
<hiexpo> steven__, it's an nividia card 8400
<guntbert> scone: my best advice at the moment: try do completely reconfigure your interface for automatic - but it would be a good idea to take notes of the working config
<mguy> nXhQXv2W: Did you download the b43-tools fiel
<ipatrol_> ectropy: I can't
<nXhQXv2W> mguy: yes and installed them.
<ipatrol_> it's password was lost and the default won't work
<nastas_> ipatrol_: weird
<guntbert> scone: I don't know how to reconfigure the interfaces with the network too in kubuntu - so maybe ask in #kubuntu
<guntbert> *tool
<mguy> nXhQXv2W: What document are you working from
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, what network manager are u using?
<mguy> nXhQXv2W: Have you seen this http://wiki.gnewsense.org/Documentation/Wireless
<ipatrol_> Proprietary devices still work, like this one
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: The one that 9.10 came with
<darolu> HppXer: what grub version do you use?
<DBeets> steven__: See if this helps, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-675870.html
<ectropy> ipatrol_: why not
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, did you disablepassword savingin ubuntu?
<raven> Losha,
<HppXer> darolu: The lastest of UBUNTU, 2 I think
<ipatrol_> How do you enable it?
<cryptoclown> hey, can someone help me please
<abe3k> shoot
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, if you did not disable it its fine than
<cryptoclown> i just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my lenovo s10 laptop
<fosstux> Hi! Has anyone managed to combine Evolution with the Kolab2 groupware suite?
<nastas_> ipatrol_: what model your router is???
<cryptoclown> i cant get wireless connected
<tipme> I wanted to get just VI on the terminal.  I removed VIM-tiny. If type VI on terminal it says it can't find it.
<GeekSquid> cryptoclown: please give us details ... all on one line.... so we can follow you easily
<ectropy> ipatrol_: why not
<cryptoclown> its a tiscali one
<cryptoclown> router is a SIEMENS gigaset SE587 WLAN dsl
<nastas_> cryptoclown: can you post in pastebin lspci -vv and iwconfig outputs?
<ipatrol_> how do you enable password saving?
<darolu> HppXer: it's probably running Fedora's, I just read GRUB2 doesn't report error numbers
<raven> Losha,
<tipme> vim-tiny, I got feed up with navigating inside.  what is wrong with ubuntu vi?
<cryptoclown> i cant CnP, im on a PC
<Flannel> tipme: vim-tiny is a stripped down crippled version, install "vim" or "vim-nox"
<cryptoclown> can anyone chat in PM?
<nastas_> ipatrol_: i'm confused. have you ever managed to connect to your AP?
<GeekSquid> !pm | cryptoclown
<ubottu> cryptoclown: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<darolu> HppXer: boot with a LiveCD and edit grub.conf file
<GeekSquid> !guedelines | cryptoclown
<dante123> hi all, memtest shows errors with second 2gb stick of ram yet bios mem test says a ok....who to believe?
<ipatrol_> nastas_: What's an AP?
<GeekSquid> !guidelines | cryptoclown
<ubottu> cryptoclown: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nastas_> Access Point
<blakkheim> access point
<Viking667> dante123: believe memtest
<ipatrol_> yes
<Flannel> GeekSquid: Simmer down there
<nastas_> ipatrol_: ok
<Viking667> dante123: I'd go replace it.
<usuajujjrio_> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Red_HamsterX> dante123, memtest, but try another motherboard.
<enav> <dante123> what is the memori brad?
<cryptoclown> i havent been able to connect to the net on  my ubuntu except for when i was using virtualbox in windows
<enav> brand
<usuajujjrio_> friends?
<Viking667> dante123: but first, power down, reseat the memory, then retry.
<cryptoclown> my net worked fine on ubuntu when it was in the virtualbox
<ipatrol_> All devices connected to it are proprietary
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, look on your network manager applet and right click on it hit edit connections see if your router is in wireless under auto connect
<nastas_> ipatrol_: can you tell me the model of your router?
<Viking667> Now, how the hell do I _disable_ pulseaudio for a specified user?
<usuajujjrio_> hola alguien con quien hablar
<nXhQXv2W> mguy: Thanks that helped a bunch.
<enav> what is the memory mark
<B3rz3rk3r> Im using WICD network manager and can connect to my windows box just fine, but cannot get internet from it over the same interface. Why?
<GeekSquid> cryptoclown: you will need to install restricted drivers for that netbook, you will either need an ethernet connection to get the files you need or will have to download them manually with another computer
<Viking667> por favor, Inglese...
<MJ94> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<usuajujjrio_> los españoles son lo mejoress
<dante123> <Viking667>  what if the staples noobs say well bios says ok or pull a best buy and say that installing linux void warranty (dual booted actually)?
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: there is nothing that says it is
<cryptoclown> i dont have network manager, its ubuntu netbook remix, the layout is different
<enav> que necesitas saber
<cryptoclown> cant find anything
<usuajujjrio_> bich
<MJ94> !english | usuajujjrio_
<ubottu> usuajujjrio_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hiexpo> humm
<usuajujjrio_> josephg
<usuajujjrio_> olaa
<usuajujjrio_> soy española
<Signal360> >_>
<cryptoclown> what should i do?
<nastas_> cryptoclown: check pm
<josephg> usuajujjrio_: olaa to you too
<ipatrol_> how do I auto connect it?
<enav> usuajujjrio  this is not a ramdom chat room
<Almilcar> hola usuajujjrio_
<dante123> yo hablo espanol
<DJones> !es
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GeekSquid> cryptoclown: can you connect the netbook to a hardwire internet connection to update?
<Signal360> usuajujjrio_: we speak english, not spanish.
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, i believe another member asked you what the type and model number of the router is maybe theres a prob/ conflict there
<Almilcar> we speak spanish, we try with the english
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: the adapter worked before ubuntu was installed
<Almilcar> or viceversa
<nonameNN> how safe is to enable backports updates?
<Signal360> english is good to learn.
<usuajujjrio_> espanish
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, that was before ubuntu though
<nonameNN> usuajujjrio_: #ubuntu-es
<Viking667> it's called Spanglish
<dante123> <Viking667> did that, one 2gb stick works, the other one is messed....tested each separately....
 * Signal360 explodes
<ipatrol_> yes
<GeekSquid> nonameNN: not reccommended, unless you need something spacific ... Backports will break things
<B3rz3rk3r> Im using WICD network manager and can connect to my windows box just fine, but cannot get internet from it over the same interface (having enabled ICS from the server). Clients NIC is on auto-obtain as per ICS requirements.  Anyone help me out as to why this isnt working?
<Viking667> dante123: then I guess you toss the messed one. Replace if you can afford it, of course.
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, what was you running before?
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: WRT160N
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: XP
<MJ94> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MJ94> hmm
<Viking667> dante123: sorry I took so long to reply.
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: With a linksys config utility
<abe3k> hey guys, I can't seem to find a link to download the gnome-device-setup application for xinput2
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, ok these are to differant breads windows / linux
<nonameNN> GeekSquid: thanks...
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: I understand
<ipatrol_> But I ask to at least tell me if it can't work
<hiexpo> ok do you have the applet on your window for network connections?
<usuajujjrio_> hello
<usuajujjrio_> españolesssss
<MJ94> !es > usuajujjrio_
<ubottu> usuajujjrio_, please see my private message
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: Network manager?
<ipatrol_> yes
<usuajujjrio_> jajajaajjaaj
<hiexpo> yes
<MJ94> !es > MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94, please see my private message
<hiexpo> ok 1 sec
<GeekSquid> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mray> has anybody directions for me on how to install flash for a MANUALLY installed firefox?
<usuajujjrio_> ruben
<usuajujjrio_> ruben
<dante123> <Viking667> im going to try and get staples to replace since this was just purchased in January.  Trouble is my friend knows little about computers or dealing with tech type sales
<ipatrol_> like a regular firefox
<ipatrol_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nXhQXv2W> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<ipatrol_> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, is it wireless
<ipatrol_> yes
<hiexpo> ok
<mray> i know gnash, i also know how to install flash for the firefox in teh repositories - but i downloaded firefox MANUALLY and want to get flash running on it (on karmic 64bit)
<ipatrol_> Doesn't matter
<ipatrol_> it works the same way
<usuajujjrio_> ruben enviame un privado
<urthmover> I did something bad.  I have a 300gb drive that was ext3 and full of data.  I just blew the partitions away and formatted it to NTFS with gparted.  How can I recover any data off it?  Are there any linux based tool that I can use?
<Lenin_Cat> grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<Lenin_Cat> halp
<hiexpo> ipatrol_,  ok you are running wireless not on eth right
<GeekSquid> urthmover: You did something bad... if you blew off the ext3, and put on NTFS, I don't believe you will be able to recover any data from that drive... IT IS GONE
<manas> how to open a word document?
<genii> urthmover: Sorry for bad news but there's not much hope to recover data from a different partition type and filesystem after it's been reformatted
<mguy> manas: Openoffice
<ipatrol_> usuajujjrio_: hablan Inglés o salir de aquí
<GeekSquid> manas: open office will open word docs
<urthmover> ugg ok I was afraid of that
<Lenin_Cat> grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<usuajujjrio_>  no
<Lenin_Cat> how do I fix this
<usuajujjrio_> voy
<usuajujjrio_> a
<urthmover> thanks folks
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: wlan0
<usuajujjrio_> hablar
<usuajujjrio_> inglesss
<FloodBot3> usuajujjrio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuajujjrio_> españoll
<manas> where do i find it?
<GeekSquid> manas: Applications>office>openoffice word
<Lenin_Cat> I love how noone helps in this channel
<gzen> Hello all
<ipatrol_> !es | usuajujjrio_
<ubottu> usuajujjrio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> !attitude | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mguy> Lenin_Cat: If you read the grub docs I can guarantee it will solve your problem
<GeekSquid> Lenin_Cat: I love how people don't provide details of what is going on .. what did you do? what was happening before the error? etc
<B3rz3rk3r> Im using WICD network manager and can connect to my windows box just fine, but cannot get internet from it over the same interface (having enabled ICS from the server). Clients NIC is on auto-obtain as per ICS requirements.  Anyone help me out as to why this isnt working?
<gzen> I have a problem with update package, i'm not really an expert ;) Can someone help me ? [Sorry for the language, I'm french
<devendra> how to set Please set AGLET_HOME and JDK_HOME environment variable!
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: ...
<harisund> Can someone give me a good iptables GUI?
<usuario_> hi
<GeekSquid> gzen: there is a french channel ... /join #ubuntu-fr
<hiexpo> ipatrol_,  ok  try this it may work right click on network manager than hit edit connections than wireless hit add
<usuario_> i need help
<hiexpo> oops
<MJ94> !french | gzen
<ubottu> gzen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<gzen> ok thanks Geek
<MJ94> :)
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: OK
<hiexpo> i lost connection
<GeekSquid> !ask | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid: im trying to restore grub after reinstalling windows 7 from a live cd
<usuario_> im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 in a machine and appear initramfs
<ipatrol_> echo "paitence is a virtue" | Lenin_Cat
<GeekSquid> usuario_: good chance you have a bad disk, or a bad iso image
<hiexpo> ipatrol_,  and add your router to the list you may have to connect once to get its name first and i think it will ask you if you want to save it
<GeekSquid> !grub | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sdssd> I installed the ruby gem redcar , How i launch it?
<usuario_> but its realli strange cuz i was able to install windws in a partition
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid: Ive read it
<Lenin_Cat> and used the instructions
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: what next?
<usuario_> the iso image is good cuz of that is one that canonical send me
<hiexpo> ok did you add it
<GeekSquid> Lenin_Cat: it is better to install Windows 7 first ... then install Ubuntu, the other way around can be a major headache
<Plagman_> hey
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: Whar should I fill in?
<Plagman_> I can't install evtouch on lucid alpha 3
<usuario_> if its the hd how could i solve?
<GeekSquid> !lucid | Plagman_
<ubottu> Plagman_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> !md5sum | usuario_ did you check?
<ubottu> usuario_ did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Plagman_> thanks
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid: I was reinstalling it because windows got messed up
<Lenin_Cat> I orginally had windows 7 installed first
<Viking667> ;dkbvnmar h.soav
<Serraphyn> Anyone here use Sharepoint USB ports on D-Link routers with ubuntu succesffully?
<usuario_> the ubuntu live cd is the original sended by canonical
<Viking667> Thankfully, if I'm slow and careful, I can touchtype both.
<guntbert> usuario_: ok - I asked because you said "image"
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid: so what do I do :<
<GeekSquid> usuario_: I have gotten bad disc's from canonical ... they don't always work
<Lenin_Cat> can I install grub from scratch?
<Lenin_Cat> is that possible
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: same problem
<GeekSquid> Lenin_Cat: yes, use live cd to reinstall grub - following instructions of course
<hiexpo> ipatrol_,  ok here is an eiser way to do it log it on to the net connect than it will be in the connections hit edit you will see your router or what ever it is your connected to click on the one thats yours and check all the fields to save it
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid: I tryed that
<Lenin_Cat> didnt work
<Lenin_Cat> -_-
<Lenin_Cat> it gave me that error.
<hiexpo> ok one sec let me look at one other option
<nkosi> quit
<nkosi> exit
<usuario_> umm ok. that worked whith other machine, wy my laptop worked at perfection
<rob__> Hi there everyone
<usuario_> whith my laptop
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: no MAC address or BSSID
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: and the key is gone *again*
<GeekSquid> Lenin_Cat: GRUB support in #grub .... /join #grub
<Flannel> GeekSquid: Don't be silly
<stranger> hey everyone, im looking for a program to help me do ken burns style slide shows and video editing for a presentation i am trying to do.  would like to be able to edit audio and to the pan and scan. is this available for linux?
<Flannel> Lenin_Cat: Which error did it give?
<rob__> I'm trying to get the game Warsow to work with ubuntu 9.10...i keep getting an error in terminal that says "ERROR: Couldn't load default font "bitstream_10" i used the synaptic package manager to install it...
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid: im in grub, no one is helping. :<
<usuario_> stranger use kdenlive
<Flannel> GeekSquid: "I don't know the answer" doesn't mean you should shoo someone off to another channel
<Lenin_Cat> Flannel: grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<usuario_> tahts really easy to use
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: ...
<Flannel> Lenin_Cat: and which CD are you using to do that with?
<Lenin_Cat> Flannel: 9.10
<devendra> how to set JAVA_HOME and AGLET_HOME variables in ubuntu ?
<ipatrol_> if I can't get this to work I'll have to shell out for Money$oft
<hiexpo> ipatrol_,  ok  go here check this out and see it will help you i have a slow conn right now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mZJYz4qUVU
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: if I open that my iTouch will disconnect
<GeekSquid> Flannel: I have restored grub dozens of times using the instructions. seems Lenin_Cat has other issues going on ... 'grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly' which is wrong as grub setup should be looking in /boot/grub/
<hiexpo> or google setup auto connect on ubuntu
<ipatrol_> from IRC
<nXhQXv2W> Fixing the -DDEBUG to -d helped me. Then getting g++ installed
<hiexpo> oh ok is the problem on the itoch or a laptop
<Lenin_Cat> Flannel: heres the full terminal http://pastebin.com/i0NmupNq
<Flannel> GeekSquid: So you then help them with the "other issues", don't be rude.  If you're not going to be helpful, don't 'help'
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: already done
<Lenin_Cat> Flannel: do you have the pastebin?
<hiexpo> its fixed?
<ipatrol_> no
<hiexpo> oh
<ipatrol_> Why is my key disappearing??
<hiexpo> i dont know yet
<rob__> Can I please get soke help ?
<rob__> some*
<hiexpo> for some reason that is odd it is not saving it
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: if it had internet, I'd let you ssh
<Lenin_Cat> Flannel?
<hiexpo> it will not connect at all
<Flannel> Lenin_Cat: Yes.  Looks like it's a bug?  comment 8 here mentions a workaround (looks like using a Lucid CD may work too): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/498533
<DBeets> rob__: no.     jk I'll help if I can.
<ipatrol_> nope
<HonkingRedPanda> Whats a good sound card driver?
<ipatrol_> It trys and says that it disconnected
<hiexpo> whats the model number again
<GeekSquid> Lenin_Cat: Looking at that, ... did you previously upgrade your ubuntu version?
<ipatrol_> hold on
<abysse> yop everybody
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: WRT160N
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid: no fresh install
<HonkingRedPanda> How do I reset the default sound settings..
<Lenin_Cat> and comment 8 APPERS to fix the issue
<Flannel> Lenin_Cat: good to hear
<Lenin_Cat> let us cross are fingers and hope it works
<Lenin_Cat> 3...2...1... REBOOTING!
<ipatrol_> bubumbubumbubum
<abysse> I can't make that work :  mplayer -ao pcm input_file.mp3 -ao pcm:file="~temp.wav"
<abysse> faac ~temp.wav -o output_file.m4r -w
<abysse> rm ~temp.wav
<abysse> it is to convert iphone ringtone
<abysse> s
<kikbguy> Does anyone know where to obtain a syslog file in the installed version filesystem I have of ubuntu for the crash of a live cd version of ubuntu?
<abysse> any idea
<abysse> ?
<hiexpo> i am still reading about that router
<guntbert> kikbguy: /var/log/installer
<faanloco> E=mc2
<kantor> hi
<GeekSquid> !hi |kantor
<faanloco> hi
<ubottu> kantor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abysse> faanloco : i was just reading about :)
<faanloco> ok!! :)
<rappie_> when i try to open an xlsx file on my samba server, it gets opened with "file roller" instead of openoffice, when i copy/paste it to my desktop it does work.. any ideas?
<hiexpo> ipatrol_,  ok  heres your answer and fix go here and read and follow the dirrections i am sure this is your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704941
<manas_> Can anyone help me with my bio-informatics assignment?.. I have a partial code for gene prediction.. its in Java.
<Flannel> manas_: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-programming or ##java
<DJones> manas_: Try ##jave
<manas_> ok
<manas_> ##java
<Flannel> manas_: /join ##java
<abysse> I might need some help to convert mp3 to iphone ringtones I got mplayer and i put a song in a terminal window then in another i launch that
<abysse> mplayer -ao pcm input_file.mp3 -ao pcm:file="~temp.wav"
<abysse> faac ~temp.wav -o output_file.m4r -w
<abysse> rm ~temp.wav
<FloodBot3> abysse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kyt> hello
<abysse> but i have to do things i guess
<abysse> hi kyt
<manas_> flannel that dint help
<kantor> I've wrote a little, simple program that gets the architecture bit, byte, and and long (in case when the architecture is mixed endian) endianness, where should I publish it ? , because maybe somebody could find it useful . . . but it is not a project to put it on sourceforge, or gnu savannah . . .
<Flannel> manas_: That'll have you join that channel, where you can ask
<manas_> flannel: i typed /join ##java ..i am still here
<guntbert> manas_: you find the channel in a new window
<kikbguy> I'm not sure var/log/installer/syslog has the file because that syslog was last modified months ago.  I just booted the live cd and clicked "try ubuntu without installing" only to get a "no signal" message on my monitor.  Tech support told me that I need to attach a log file of the incident, but I can only access ubuntu from my current version, not the livecd that fails to boot
<Lenin_Cat> Flannel: nope
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: I have the ralink drivers
<rappie_> when i try to open an xlsx file on my samba server, it gets opened with "file roller" instead of openoffice, when i copy/paste it to my desktop it does work.. any ideas? :)
<alzamabar> Hi I've got a problem with MySQL, apparmor and a change in location of data files
<Lenin_Cat> Flannel: now I get a blank screen on bootup, Ill try making winblows MBR
<ipatrol_> rappie_: right click, properties, open with
<jadakren> rappie_, check the open with properties box
<abysse> feel free to help me :)
<ipatrol_> then select open office spreadsheet
<ipatrol_> or add it
<rappie_> i've tried that, but then it opens openoffice spreadsheet with an empty new file
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: So...
<ipatrol_> rappie_: That means open office can't read it
<ipatrol_> What version do you have?
<rappie_> it can if i copy/paste it to my desktop :)
<hiexpo> have you tried connecting to any thing else with it first
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: no, impossible
<rappie_> i've got version 3.1.1
<ipatrol_> There are no open networks here
<kikbguy> anyone know how to get a log file of a crashed livecd "boot without installing" from my installed version of ubuntu's filesystem?
<hiexpo> so it will not connect to any thing // not just yours ?
<B3rz3rk3r> Im using WICD network manager and can connect to my windows box just fine, but cannot get internet from it over the same interface (having enabled ICS from the server). Clients NIC is on auto-obtain as per ICS requirements.  Anyone help me out as to why this isnt working?
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: I don't know if It would or would not
<Samual> Hey, i'm using XGL (Don't ask, it's required -- Long story) and my volume buttons aren't working on my desktop at the moment.. I know this is expected, just wondering if anyone knows how to get around this?
<hiexpo> ok type iwconfig
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: wlan0 is recognized
<hiexpo> ok its not your drivers than
<ipatrol_> No
<hiexpo> its the dhcp
<rappie_> so no known problems with opening files through samba? is the standard going to places -> network and then finding it reliable? should i try mounting it manually?
<ipatrol_> I have it set to DHCP
<hiexpo> was it before
<ipatrol_> yes
<avi_> hey, so, I just burned the new lucid alpha 3 to a disk, and booted. I got to the initial menu-screen, but when I hit "Try Ubuntu..", the CD drive keeps workin
<avi_> **sorry** and my display turns off!
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: but I don't even have a local connection
<hiexpo> you cant connect with it on lan either
<trism> avi_: you could try hitting f6 on the menu screen and selecting nomodeset, that fixed it for me, although lucid discussion should really be in #ubuntu+1
<hiexpo> oopos
<avi_> trism: ah, thanks, but I've found the problem. fixed it now.
<avi_> does anyone know if I can test Plymouth from the livecd?
<alzamabar> Hi folks, I changed apparmor to include the new data folder for mysql but it's not working
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: no
<ipatrol_> Nada
<ipatrol_> I tell it to connect, the icon spins and a popup says "Disconnected from My Network"
<hiexpo> and your comp sees the router right and when you try to connect it just boots you right
<ipatrol_> yes
<ipatrol_> apparently
<hiexpo> is it a laptop
<ipatrol_> no
<hiexpo> darn
<ipatrol_> But I can move it
<usuario_> hi
<ipatrol_> I moved it to the router room
<usuario_> initramfs wanna kill me!!!!
<ipatrol_> Cables are avaliable
<usuario_> help me please!!!
<ipatrol_> !conduct | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<hiexpo> ok first thing i would do is take it somewhere that has wireless and see if it will connect to see if its the router or the modem
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: already done
<hiexpo> no luck
<usuario_> donde es la sala en español?
<ipatrol_> who is (null)?
<hiexpo> would not work
<ipatrol_> yes
<ipatrol_> for three months
<usuario_> disculpen donde es la sala en español?
<usuario_> quien me da la direcion
<ipatrol_> !troll | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<hiexpo> null?
<ipatrol_> as in...?
<ipatrol_> it fails at the last second
<hiexpo> ok have you hard wired to the router and tried that way
<ipatrol_> You know what, this has happened before
<ipatrol_> gimme a bit
<hiexpo> ok
<mike31> what is a portable way to search for a program in the search path from a makefile. gmake has pathsearch macro and bsdmake exists. maybe which as alternative?
<themarmot> i've created a group (web) and added myself and another user to that group
<Rawxor> I have karmic installed on my laptop (brand new laptop) - but it isn't suspending/resuming (or hibernating) correctly.  Basically it suspsends/hibernates - and a few seconds later wakes up automatically and boots just find and everything seems to work - except the video is all messed up.  Obviously i need to fix the video part as well as the "automatically waking up" part... any ideas?
<themarmot> what permissions do the files need to have on them so that I can edit as my user
<mattgyver> i have a wine program that starts on login however its showing up in 'Wine System Tray' as opposed to fpanel, its 50/50 where it ends up, anyway to get rid of the WST all together?
<Rawxor> themarmot: are you working with apache?
<themarmot> Rawxor, yes
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: working
<hiexpo> what was it?
<mawst> niSeems my flash player no longer works in ff
<Rawxor> themarmot: apache runs as the "www-data" user/group.  Add your user to the www-data group and ensure the group as write permissions to the directory that you're working in (logout and log back in after doing so)
<seanbrystone> where does flash plugin for firefox go for ubuntu 64bit?
<ipatrol_> the cord is short
<Rawxor> I have karmic installed on my laptop (brand new laptop) - but it isn't suspending/resuming (or hibernating) correctly.  Basically it suspsends/hibernates - and a few seconds later wakes up automatically and boots just find and everything seems to work - except the video is all messed up.  Obviously i need to fix the video part as well as the "automatically waking up" part... any ideas?
<themarmot> Rawxor, I'm doing this via command line
<hiexpo> what
<ipatrol_> its all tangled up
<ipatrol_> in other wires
<hiexpo> what cord
<ipatrol_> the ethernet cord
<Rawxor> themarmot: that doesn't change anything of what i said
<seanbrystone> what folder does the flash plugin for firefox go in?
<ipatrol_>  
<Rawxor> seanbrystone: use dpkg to figure that out
<themarmot> Rawxor, I understand that, however I'm unsure of what command will give write access to those files
<Rawxor> seanbrystone: there are arguments that you can pass to it to list package contents (and where they go) - you'll have to RTFM a bit though
<hiexpo> ok
<Rawxor> themarmot: chmod
<seanbrystone> !RTFM | Rawxor
<ubottu> Rawxor: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jrib> seanbrystone: you probably don't want to install it manually but use apt instead.  But if you really think you know best, use ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jrib> !flash > seanbrystone
<ubottu> seanbrystone, please see my private message
<themarmot> Rawxor, I know that much ...
<seanbrystone> ty jrib
<dyek> Hi! Where can I find pv-grub? Is there a package that contains this (Xen?) utility?
<Rawxor> seanbrystone: how about you STFU because i was merely politely saying that he'll have to read the manual - most people understand that "RTFM" means they'll have to do some research.
<blakkheim> !stfu | Rawxor
<ubottu> Rawxor: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Rawxor> themarmot: chmod 775 might work - it really depends on what you want to do or are doing
<alzamabar> Can somebody help with apparmor and mysql?
<seanbrystone> um lol ok whatever dude
<jrib> alzamabar: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mawst> hahah pwn
<Rawxor> themarmot: i can't tell you what permissions are best for you - maybe take a look at "man chmod"
<alzamabar> I changed apparmor to point to a newly created folder. I then changed mysql to point to this new folder (after having copied the mysql files). But the startup fails
<jrib> !permissions > themarmot
<ubottu> themarmot, please see my private message
<Rawxor> !permissions > Rawxor
<ubottu> Rawxor, please see my private message
<Rawxor> that's cool
<Rawxor> anyway, has anyone dealt with suspend/resume and hibernation issues?
<Rawxor> i suspect it has something to do with the nvidia binary drivers (my googling suggests that anyway)
<mbmccormick> anyone know how to install flash player via command line?
<mbmccormick> not working in firefox
<Sami> hello all
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: bingo
<ipatrol_> It works over ethernet
<Rawxor> is there another ubuntu support channel?
<davidcramer> how do i get the version of ubuntu via term?
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: brb
<dabaR> mbmccormick: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<dabaR> davidcramer: cat /etc/issue is one way
<Sami> may I ask, that i have 3 computers (in LAN) and there are ubuntu 9.10 and I want to download the updates only ONCE, not 3x, how can I set it up ?
<dabaR> davidcramer: lsb_release -a is another
<dabaR> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mbmccormick> dabaR: I keep getting "Couldn't find package..." is there a way to refresh my repos?
<dabaR> mbmccormick: did you enable multiverse?
<erUSUL> Sami: apt-proxy ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<mbmccormick> dabaR: nope, how do I do that? (ps, thanks for the help!)
<erUSUL> Sami: simply copy the deb files from one machine to the other two ?
<dyek> I vaguely remember that there is a IRC bot command that will show the package name given a file name. Anybody knows the command? I'm trying to figure out if pv-grub is available in any package available in Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic repository.
<erUSUL> !find pv-grub
<ubottu> Package/file pv-grub does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> dyek: ^
<dyek> erUSUL: Thanks!
<dyek> !find pvgrub
<ubottu> Package/file pvgrub does not exist in karmic
<Helsinkiii> guys. i tried installing Chrome on my pc, it didn't work, so i rebooted and now nothing on my machine works at all. i get "could not launch" "failed to execute child process" "input output error" for EVERYTHING i try doing on the computer. i can't even open a terminal
<dabaR> mbmccormick: in command line, or in a GUI?
<mbmccormick> dabaR: command line preferrably
<dabaR> mbmccormick: which editor do you use in cli?
<blakkheim> mbmccormick: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: what did you do to install chrome?
<mbmccormick> vi
<mbmccormick> or gedit
<mbmccormick> or nano
<Helsinkiii> erUSUL: gdebi?
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: do you remember which commands you ran?
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: only that? how can that cause all you decribe after a reboot?
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i downloaded the .deb from the site
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: OK, now what?
<Helsinkiii> erUSUL: it's all i did, i swear
<dabaR> mbmccormick: edit /etc/apt/sources.list as blakkheim suggested. You should see an entry for multiverse, or a couple. uncomment them, then run sudo aptitude update, then the package should be available.
<hiexpo> i thought u said it was working
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: remember if gdebi removed packages when installing chrome?
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: and then you double clicked it?
<Helsinkiii> erUSUL: i tried installing chromium after via command line but i accicdentlly installed the game instead lol
<Helsinkiii> dabaR:yes
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: I have wired, but not wireless
<hiexpo> oh ok
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: :)
<mbmccormick> excellent! thank you everyone! :)
<Cala> I'm back, trying to install Ubuntu from a CD this time.  Everything seemed to be going fine until I got to the installation, where it seems to hang on copying files (56% of the installation done).  Does copying the files take a long time or did the install get messed up somehow?
<ipatrol_> I'm on empathy, so you can ask for pastes
<dabaR> mbmccormick: youre welcome.
<Sami> erUSUL thanks your anwser, i will setup it :)
<Helsinkiii> i'm seriously freaking out now
<erUSUL> Sami: no problem
<Helsinkiii> you have no idea
<hiexpo> i have to leave and go to work here now i will research it for you and will be back on tomorrow about 9 ish here pacific time
<Helsinkiii> my files dont even show up
<Helsinkiii> and i gotta submit 2 assignments i did by midnight
<DBeets> Cala: it can take a while, what does it say it's doing?
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: contact me at ipatrol6010@yahoo.com
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: then maybe there was a hard disk error ?
<hiexpo> ok
<Sami> erUSUL can i ask an other thing ? if i want to traffic the prints, and it must confirm on the admin computer, how can I do it ? (or pm?)
<Cala> Dbeets: Copying files.  It's been at the same spot for about 20 minutes now.
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: well, how comfortable are you with the command line?
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: not too shabby
<erUSUL> Sami: traffic the prints ?
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: btw, don't worry, you are at the right place to get help with this :)
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i'm a compsci student, not a technician but i can give anything a try
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: do you know how to drop to the console?
<seanbrystone> jrib i installed flashplugin-installer but flash still not working in firefox for 64 bit ubuntu
<Helsinkiii> drop?no
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: alt-ctrl-f1
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: that should give you a login screen.
<ipatrol_> anyone willing to pick up for me?
<ipatrol_> on my router issue?
<Sami> for example, the admin of the system doesent want to print stupid img-s, texts, she see it, and if it's ok, she allow to send it to printer, is it possible ?
<DBeets> Cala: do you see any activity? Like Harddrive or CD drive lights flashing?
<Helsinkiii> dabaR:im there
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i got some ugly lines
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: logged in?
<Cala> Dbeets: Nope, seem to be pretty steady.  I can still move the mouse around though.
<moonos> oh wow anyone tested MoonOs? kinda nice one
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i see a bunch of things. last line says "error" something..hold on it's in my other room
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, typecan not connect to liks wireless router need help
<scott_ino2> anyone have experience with VPN's my VPN connection consistently fails after a few minutes
<dabaR> ipatrol_: what is the issue exactly?
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i'm at the login
<erUSUL> Sami: that i dunno. you will have to research a little about cups
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: what?
<trinity> hi anyone here?
<dabaR> scott_ino2: what client are you using?
<hiexpo> good luck i will check with u tommorow
<ipatrol_> hiexpo: ipatrol6010@yahoo.com
<trinity> hi anyone know where karmic is gone?
<Losha> moonos: just what the world needed, another linux distro...
<seanbrystone> jrib, nvm i got it, had to restart firefox twice for some reason
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: log in.
<Helsinkiii> kk
<hiexpo> ipatrol_, type need help i can not connect to my wireless router
<dabaR> Losha: :P
<ipatrol_> need help i can not connect to my wireless router
<DBeets> Cala: I'd give it sommore time.
<dabaR> ipatrol_: why can't you connect?
<Cala> Dbeets: mmk, I'll let it keep going.  Any idea how much longer I should give it before I try something else?
<ipatrol_> dabaR: the adapter tries, but it fails at the last second
<Helsinkiii> dabaR:nothing happens
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: it keeps saying Login:
<dabaR> ipatrol_: so you can see the access point in the list of avail networks?
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: you can not log in?
<ipatrol_> dabaR: yes
<Helsinkiii> dabaR:no
<ipatrol_> and I see my adapter in iwconfig
<Helsinkiii> dabaR:what do i type in? user or pass
<scott_ino2> dabaR, umm well I'm trying to annonymize my entire connection via VPN but im using the pptp plugin under network manager
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: username first, then it will ask for password
<DBeets> Cala: if it doesn't change in another 15-20 min I'd start to think about starting over.
<Helsinkiii> dabaR:doesn't work
<dabaR> scott_ino2: and there is not keep-alive option?
<smerz> thats a problem :|
<Cala> DBeets: just reboot and reinstall?
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: and you can log in through the GUI login?
<Helsinkiii> dabar:yes
<scott_ino2> dabaR, I mean it just disconnects after a min or two...
<Losha> Helsinkiii: "i'm a compsci student, not a technician" -- that's the funniest thing I've read in years, thanks!
<dabaR> ipatrol_: do you have the connection encrypted, or no key?
<Helsinkiii> Losha: it's true i suck at this stuff
<priyank_> hi
<ipatrol_> dabaR: encrypted with key, no password
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i might just pass out
<priyank_> i have ubuntu 8.04lts
<pedrohoffmann> is there any audio player that run with smb folder ???
<dabaR> ipatrol_: try without encryption, I think that is the only problem.
<blakkheim> pedrohoffmann: mpd
<alzamabar> Hi, what are the downsides of disabling apparmor?
<priyank_> and i have installed it
<DBeets> Cala: That would be easier than trying to fix a half-installed system.
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: you sure you can not log in? Give it another try.
<pedrohoffmann> blakkheim, good player ?
<priyank_> but i have a problem
<ipatrol_> dabaR: the network is encrypted
<scott_ino2> dabaR, what do you mean by encryption? I didnt say anything about encryption
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: do you happen to have a desktop CD kicking around?
<blakkheim> pedrohoffmann: my favorite
<erUSUL> Losha: Helsinkiii Edsger Dijkstra stated, "Computer science is no more about computers than astronomy is about telescopes."
<priyank_> and i wann a help to fix it
<Curly_Q> Quick question. If when installing Ubuntu i386 server, it asks: "Encrypt Home Directory?" Once server is installed, is it possible to decrypt said directory?
<mazda01> anyone else use devede to make dvd's from avi files?
<priyank_> can any body help me?
<Typos_King> Helsinkii:   tried doing a 'fsck' on the partition yet?
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: that way you can get the stress out of the way, and focus on fixing it when you don't have a deadline on your head
<Helsinkiii> dabaR:i do
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i just installed 9.10 like last week lol
<Losha> !ask | priyank_
<ubottu> priyank_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mazda01> i am using lucid, is there  a channel for that?
<DBeets> !lucid | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<scott_ino2> dabaR, well their instructions say to use MPPE... but i can try connecting without hold up and let me try it..
<mazda01> DBeets, thanks, remembered the +1 right after I saked.
<mazda01> saked = asked
<Losha> mazda01: I've used devede, but not on lucid....
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: so run live til you don't have a deadline
<scott_ino2> dabaR, nope still disconnected, could it be my ISP somehow??
<skata> Could someone help me fix a problem I'm having with audio?
<dabaR> scott_ino2: I couldn't see why. Does it worked when connected to same router via cable?
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: i acan ccess my data thru the disk???
<ipatrol_> dabaR: it's trying
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: ya, boot live, and it should let you access your HD.
<Helsinkiii> holy smokes
<dabaR> scott_ino2: sorry, wrong person :)
<Helsinkiii> that's great
<scott_ino2> dabaR, i mean it connects, then the VPN terminates
<Helsinkiii> i'm just gonna backup and reinstall !
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: ya, should be a good workaround.
<Bushman> hi
<Helsinkiii> omg thanks!
<scott_ino2> dabaR, np
<dabaR> Helsinkiii: just first get the assignments out.
<ipatrol_> dabaR: it prompted for a 40 bit key but then failed
<Helsinkiii> dabaR: ya they're done. i just need to send them
<MegaHerz> Hi all. I installed Network Manager 0.8 from launchpad, it doesn't work. Now I want to downgrade to karmic's version - 0.7.xxx How can I do this?
<dabaR> ipatrol_: you turned off security, and then it still asked for the key?
<ipatrol_> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> MegaHerz: how did you install nm0.8?
<Curly_Q> Moreover, if I decide not to install with home directory encrypted, can it be encrypted later?
<dabaR> ipatrol_: restart wireless, by right clicking the icon in top left
<MegaHerz> dabaR: added repo from launchpad.
<xorl> anyone good with upstart here?
<priyank_> actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<dabaR> MegaHerz: so uninstall the package...
<dabaR> MegaHerz: that should be straight-forward
<MegaHerz> dabaR: done.
<mazda01> Losha, do you have an iso laying around from devede? if you extract it, does it contain a VIDEO_TS and a AUDIO_TS folder in it?
<alzamabar> Hi I disabled one apparmor profile. What's the downside?
<seanbrystone> my sound just went out, how do i restart the sound daemon ?
<MegaHerz> dabaR: I removed repos, uninstalled NM, cleaned cache. Still taking 0.8!
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: start-pulseaudio-x11
<dabaR> MegaHerz: not in that order, right?
<priyank_> hey can anybody help me for this actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<KenBW2> Is it possible to move a window from one X display to another?
<dabaR> !encrypt
<MegaHerz> dabaR: 1) uninstall 2) remove source 3) apt-get update 4) install... taking 0.8
<priyank_> hello plz help actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<dabaR> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, hmmm that doesnt help, do i have to restart ?
<ipatrol_> dabaR: it failed again
<dabaR> MegaHerz: that should be it.
<Losha> mazda01: I don't have an ISO handy, but I've seen plenty of them. A dvd-player compatible iso will have exactly those two folders in it or it won't play...
<alzamabar> Hi I disabled one apparmor profile. What's the downside?
<priyank_> actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<dabaR> ipatrol_: did you try a power cycle of the router?
<Losha> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ipatrol_> dabaR: I have tried this for three months
<mazda01> Losha, that'
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: maybe it is still running but messed up. try killoing it first. pkill -9 pulseaudio
<ipatrol_> dabaR: it's turned off every night
<xiong> Terminal allows me to change the title in a tab to an arbitrary string. The default is the same as the bash prompt. Once edited, how do I return the tab title to the default?
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, yeah i did that too
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: then start-pulseaudio-x11
<priyank_> actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<Sami> what is the difference between KDE & Gnome?
<Losha> priyank_: see the msg from ubottu above about restoring grub...
<dabaR> Sami: the apps
<skata> Could someone help me with audio settings/drivers because when I play music there is a lot of weird noise?
<mazda01> Losha, i know that also. i have been having a lot of issues with wasting discs ever since I am trying out lucid. i just recently extracted the iso that devede created before burning it to disc and it doesn't have an AUDIO_TS folder, only a VIDEO_TS folder. so I guess I just found a bug.
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, Failure: Module initializion failed
<Sami> dabaR the names, or the apps completly ?
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: :(
<MegaHerz> dabaR: it does not work! It still taking 0.8
<priyank_> actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<dabaR> Sami: so for example, the file manager, browser, movie player, calculator, etc. are different.
<Curly_Q> Would I be stupid and allow auto-updates with Ubuntu server?
<dabaR> MegaHerz: and if you search for the package now, it is not there?
<pedrohoffmann> blakkheim, thanks man!! :D
<priyank_> actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<Sami> and what is the better for an internet cafe? (free one...)
<dabaR> Sami: try it and see
<Sami> hmm
<Sami> ok, tomorrow :P
<ipatrol_> dabaR: ok
<dabaR> or ask for a second opinion :)
<mazda01> anyone suggest another program like devede to make dvd's from multiple avi files?
<MegaHerz> dabaR: its called network-manager, and when I do apt-cache show I see its of 0.8 version - network-manager_0.8~a~git.20091013t193206.679d548-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<priyank_> sami: you can try but it will be diff. for users
<MegaHerz> dabaR: which I don't want
<priyank_> actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<Losha> mazda01: well the AUDIO_TS folder, though part of the spec, was never used, so lots of players don't notice if it's missing, but it's sloppy programming. Try generating the folders and using mkisofs to generate the iso or growisofs to burn them to dvd
<erUSUL> mazda01: qdvdauthor ?
<dabaR> MegaHerz: can you remove --purge?
<Sami> priyank_ yeah, i have seen only gnome before :P
<MegaHerz> dabaR: sure
<dabaR> MegaHerz:  with apttude
<vtec> guys I deleted something off my panel by mistake it was the button that shows your username and when you press it it lets you choose shutdown/restart/logout etc. how do i put this back in there the same way it WAS? i tried something else off of "add to panel" but it only adds apower button and not the same options as i had before anyone have an idea?
<priyank_> actually i have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts through live dvd on to my portable 250gb hdd but while installing grub boot loader on hdd installed it on partion dev/sda2 instead of mbr now when i rebooted the system grub bootloader is unable to boot and it is going on grub bootloader rescue mode acn any one fix this error for me?
<Losha> !grub | priyank_
<ubottu> priyank_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Typos_King> priyank_   and you need it on the 1st hd mbr?
<mazda01> Losha, thanks, will add AUDIO_TS folder and make new iso and burn. I like tovid command line tools like makedvd -burn, it can burn a folder containing the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folder. I use tovid sometimes. i'll look into qdvdauthor but it uses QT and would require a lot of dependencies unlike GTK apps right?
<arbex> Hi people.
<priyank_> only one hdd that is portable hdd
<dabaR> vtec: indicator applet session
<CyberGabber> vtec: 'Fast User Switch Applet'...
<MegaHerz> dabaR: yes
<priyank_> typos king
<Curly_Q> Vtec try right clicking the pannel and see if it says: Would you like to add <a feature> or such.
<dabaR> MegaHerz:  so removed?
<Typos_King> priyank_   I thought that's what the installation did?   wasn't the portable at the time on /dev/sda2?
<MegaHerz> dabaR: yes, I removed it. But when installing it, it is still of worg version
<MegaHerz> wong
<dabaR> MegaHerz: so paste your sources.list
<dabaR> heh
<Losha> mazda01: I like 'tovid' also. You can check menus for correctness by using vlc to play the VIDEO_TS directory
<mazda01> Losha, didn't know that, VLC will play the video_ts folder?
<vtec> CyberGabber: I do not have a Fast User Switch applet, where can I get this?
<MegaHerz> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/SCC5P9Nv
<dabaR> vtec: indicator applet session <---
<Losha> mazda01: mine does. Try it...
<vtec> ahh yes that was it dabaR, thankyou
<vtec> XD
<ipatrol_> dabaR; still not working
<dabaR> MegaHerz: Are you a russian living in germany?>
<skata> another try...Im really new at ubuntu and I have problems with the sound. It makes a lot of noises that shouldnt be there. Does someone have any idea what I can do about it?...
<MegaHerz> dabaR: no, I've jsut changed ru to de hoping on miracle )
<dabaR> MegaHerz: show apt-cache show network-manager
<markd> im having issues with b43 drivers can someone offer help or does anyone know of better drivers?
<trinity> <skata go to microsoft channel
<Typos_King> markd:    for what distribution? 9.1?
<markd> 9.10
<skata> why microsoft channel since it's ubuntu?
<MegaHerz> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/5pc4kLJb
<dabaR> skata: I think he is teasing you for some reason
<trinity> cos u wouldnt get help over here
<trinity> try microsoft or goole
<skata> obviously...
<markd> i have a wmp300n
<Losha> trinity: please try not to tease the newbies, ok?
<trinity> <skata i m trying for the last 2 weeks make my card work and nothing
<markd> anyone have any ideas?
<Typos_King> markd:  so... what's no working?
<trinity> <Losha>  are u russian?
<dabaR> MegaHerz: maybe you need to delete its package from /var/cache/apt/archives then sudo aptitude update.
<Losha> trinity: nyet. Why would you think that?
<MegaHerz> dabaR: I did apt-get clean
<Guest84139> oi alguem me ajuda?
<abe3k> skata : the sounds you have are in playback or recording ?
<erUSUL> !br | Guest84139
<ubottu> Guest84139: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dabaR> MegaHerz: one step ahead...
<JrGong> anyone have any recommendations for a good captive portal that does simple flat-file authentication without freeraduis using other than nodogsplash?
<trinity> your nick sound like from siberia or something
<trinity> sorry
<markd> @Typos_King well it does see the network but i cant connect
<trinity> :)
<skata> whenever I play any kind of sound, it makes noises.
<markd> @Typos_King its not accepting my password
<trinity> <skata> what card do u have?
<Losha> trinity: a childhood nickname, Romanian originally...
<trinity> wow so i knwo u we are brothers and sisters:)
<abe3k> skata: do you mean distortion ?
<trinity> many people from romania over here
<trinity> i mean in the uk
<Typos_King> markd;       soooo, the drivers part is just to get the hardware talking with the software, and that part is done, seems your issue isn't b43 drivers related, more like .... network manager related
<skata> asus ph3 pundit
<ipatrol_> dabaR: it still won't work
<Guest84139> oi alguem me ajuda?
<Losha> trinity: we're getting off-topic though. You can chat on #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here...
<vini> oiee
<erUSUL> !br | Guest84139
<markd> @Typos_King i see so how would i fix it
<CyberGabber> skata: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<skata> Im running 9.10...
<alzamabar> Just for everyone's benefit...It seems there is a bug with MySQL 5.1+ and Ubuntu 9.10 and apparmor. This affects user who want to change the data folder. The only way to do it (which I've found so far) is to disable the MysQL profile in apparmor
<abe3k> skata: what do you mean by noises ?
<skata> I don't really know how to explain :S
<derekboy> Hey I have a quick question, and I'm a Linux noobie--under the System Monitor, there are a lot of Processes open, and the majority of them are Sleeping, and using resources. Are all of them mandatory or can I close out of some of them? I don't know what a lot of these do so I don't want to Stop them.
<nimrod10> alzamabar, MySQL and apparmor: this combination is just an abomination !!!
<alzamabar> nimrod10: Couldn't agree more
<Typos_King> markd..... are you ...using... kubuntu? or xubuntu?
<abe3k> skata: it could be a cable connection problem, or you have the volume turned up too high
<trinity> <derekboy> had and have the same problem
<skata> when using windows, it works fine, but with ubuntu there are noises...
<gdiz> hello everyone.  I have a two part question for you all.  Where I work has a pretty crazy web filter (i.e. I can't get on wikipedia).  I believe that there is a proxy server as a part of the local network to get on to the internet.  Now, my question would be if I set my ubuntu box located at home to act as a proxy server for me, do you think that if I logged on at work and used my ubuntu box at home as a proxy server, that I could get around th
<gdiz> filter.  Also, is there a way to use multiple proxy servers (i.e. both my work proxy server and then my home proxy server)?
<markd> @Typos_King regular ubuntu
<gdiz> if this doesn't make any sense please let me know
<derekboy> @Trinity: What? o.O
<trinity> 9.10 uses like 1gb ram and sometimes 50% of my q9000
<abe3k> skata: sorry I don't get what you mean
<nimrod10> alzamabar, you won't imagine how many times I had to scream whilst finding this combination again and again
<alzamabar> nimrod10: However in the end I decided to keep apparmor and the default data dir for mysql. Apparmor has got some benefits because the profiles are loaded into the kernel at bootup
<trinity> open firefox and few other aplications and just open it and watch whaere will go your cpu and ram
<nimrod10> alzamabar, I wish the ubuntu devs would not put mysql in the apparmor profile
<skata> my vocabulary when it comes to sounds is not the best...
<derekboy> @Trinity: No I mean even with no applications open, there are still 30+ Processes running. On Windows this is not common, and I just want to know if the Operating System are actually using these or if they're pointless ATM.
<duncanidaho1> has anyone ever had flash problems where you can't click on a button
<exelol> how do i switch drivers on my wireless interface ?
<abe3k> duncanidaho1: 64 bit ?
<duncanidaho1> yep
<Losha> gdiz: what you want is possible. You'd need a proxy server running on your home machine, an ssh connection between work and home to send the proxy requests over, and a proxy file for the web browser to tell it which urls get sent to which proxy.
<erUSUL> duncanidaho1: is known issue. see launchpad
<alzamabar> nimrod10: apparmor makes sense in production environments (think of a bank) where there must be a sandbox avoiding, say a hacked version of mysql, from interfering with the OS memory address space. But for home users (like myself) it really doesn't make sense
<Typos_King> markd:   .... ... can't  say then.. I know knetworkmanager has issues on some stuff, but dunno any on nm-applet from ubuntu
<donvito> i cant get open ssh server
<donvito> why?
<exelol> how do i switch drivers on my wireless interface ?
<donvito> it says that is not readable
<markd> @Typos_King could you reccomend a different driver?
<duncanidaho1> ok thanks
<derekboy> Looking at System Monitor, can anyone tell me what Getty does and why I have 3 instances running?
<derekboy> 5 instances**
<alzamabar> nimrod10: And the idea of having to "confine" all the folders that a program can possibly touch into a configuration file it seems a bit too much bureaucracy if you ask me
<abe3k> duncanidaho1: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html
<Typos_King> markd    I don't think is the driver, if you're connecting
<jacKk> fr
<cfedde> derekboy: the getty processes are for your consoles.
<nimrod10> alzamabar, I know apparmor's role and I totally agree with it. It is just that it is a pain in combination with MySQL. And the worst thing is there is no documentation when it comes to this combination
<gdiz> Losha, do you know how I would set up that proxy file up for firefox, chrome, or Internet Explorer.  Unfortunately, Internet Explorer would be the best option at work.
<donvito> why i cant get open ssh server with aptget
<Typos_King> markd:   more like either lack of wep/wep2 but I hardly doubt, wep/wep2 installs automatically out of the box.... so I'd thinik might be something with your network password or your network manager
<powertool08> derekboy: try ctrl + alt + f1 (ctrl + alt + f7 gets you back) to see what the getty is,
<joe34535> Hi all, is anyone willing to help me mount an partition that is on a dd-created drive image. That is; i imaged the whole drive to a file and now i want to mount one of the two partitions in the file. The problem is that the partition table is non-standard. The table is out of order, sda2 comes b4 sda1. So i am having difficulty calculating the correct offset. Thanks!
<donvito> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<alzamabar> nimrod10: Agree. Got to go now. Happy Ubuntu!
<donvito> !openssh-server
<donvito> why i cant get open ssh server with aptget
<donvito> why i cant get open ssh server with aptget
<mazda01> donvito, sudo aptitude search ssh
<erUSUL> joe34535: you have the loop device of the whole disk? just do « sudo partx /dev/loopX » and let the kernel discover the partitions
<erUSUL> !ssh | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<joe34535> erUSUL: thaks ill try that
<Losha> gdiz: even if I knew how to do that, it would be off topic for this channel. Try #windows maybe?
<duncanidaho1> "Ubuntu script here, chmod +x and execute it. " -- Ok I downloaded this script (to install a native 64-bit flash player)  how do I chmod +x and execute it?
<devendra> "unable to locate tool.jar Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/lib/tools.jar" how to solve this
<Younder> Oreilly has a SSH book that is worth gettingas SSH can get a bit narly. (At least if you use sourceforge or the like and need it)
<joe34535> erUSUL: i got this error HDIO_GETGEO: Inappropriate ioctl for device when i tried to partx to the loop
<gdiz> Losha, ok, do you know how to do it for firefox or chromium?
<erUSUL> joe34535: :/
<donvito> so now were can i find the port
<donvito> for ssh server ?
<[Adam|Linux]> does ubuntu have a way of closing programs that use up too much cpu?
<erUSUL> joe34535: so no easy way ?
<abe3k> usually its 22
<MenZa> donvito: The default is 22, but you can change it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ThunderBird89> greetings
<linked_> hi, my windows key has stopped functioning; if i launch `xev` and poll the output, nothing happens when i hit the keys. what did i do wrong? this worked up until a reboot about an hour ago
<erUSUL> joe34535: no sorry. you will have to use fdisk and a calculator ... there has to be some how to on the internet about it
<mazda01> donvito, it's standard is port 22, but you can define any port you like. if you issue netstat -pant, you can see what ports are listening and what service is litening on them
<ThunderBird89> is there a way to pipe a video file to a webcam input(which is video0, afaik)
<LuizAquino> duncanidaho1: You can do it with a terminal.
<Losha> gdiz: still off-topic, belongs in #firefox (annoying isn't it). There's a proxy.pac file in the firefox config (dunno where it would be on windows) that you need to fill with javascript. You should be able to find examples via google
<duncanidaho1> is this whI should execute in terminal:  chmod +x native-64bit-flash-installer.sh
<LuizAquino> duncanidaho1: 1) Open a terminal. 2) chmod u+x name_of_file 3) ./name_of_file
<B3rz3rk3r> Internet connection sharing isnt working for me from Windows 7 box to Ubuntu 9.10. How can i solve this?
<abe3k> <ThunderBird89>: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901612
<donvito> cant install proftpd too
<donvito> Reading state information... Done
<donvito> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<derekboy> Hey I have a question--I installed BOINC and I added a project called Enigma. I uninstalled BOINC but Enigma still runs and uses 100% Processing power. How do I remove it/
<ThunderBird89> abe3k: thank you, will check
<abe3k> ThunderBird89: np good luck
<gip> save
<ThunderBird89> also, is there any reason why my Radeon driver should stop working from one week to the next? :D
<gdiz> Losha, got it, thanks anyway...I appreciate the ray of hope :-)
<gdiz> have a good night
<donvito> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<linked_> does anyone know why xev would show no output when i press my WinKey? i was under the impression all keypresses should show up in xev, and the key was working up until about an hour ago
<abe3k> ThunderBird89: I had an ati card and I smashed it with a hammer :>
<[Adam|Linux]> does ubuntu have a way of closing programs that use up too much cpu? Because Chrome crahses alot and takes alot of CPU, i'm thinking they correalte with each other
<derekboy> Does anyone know?
<duncanidaho1> @ LuizAquino chmod +x native-64bit-flash-installer.sh./native-64bit-flash-installer.sh
<jschall> I have a dell latitude d505, and the computer completely hangs when I close the lid. I have to hold the power button down to restart it. This happens no matter what the computer is set to do when it the lid is shut. so far I've tried the nomodeset kernel option and installing linux-backport-modules.
<ThunderBird89> mine is still inside the tower, and working, it's just that the os says it can't enable enhacned effects, whereas it could handle those easily last week
<donvito> Reading state information... Done
<donvito> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<LuizAquino> duncanidaho1: Steps: 1) chmod +x native-64bit-flash-installer.sh 2) ./native-64bit-flash-installer.sh
<derekboy> Hey I have a question--I installed BOINC and I added a project called Enigma. I uninstalled BOINC but Enigma still runs and uses 100% Processing power. How do I remove it/
<Typos_King> jschall:    don't close the lid then :P~
<B3rz3rk3r> derekboy, have you rebooted?
<Losha> [Adam|Linux]: see ulimit under 'man bash'. Not sure if it will do what you want. It's almost certainly a chrome bug...
<derekboy> Yes.
<jschall> Typos_King: gee, thanks. i thought about removing the lid switch
<B3rz3rk3r> derekboy, so you need to remove it from the startup programs list
<jschall> Typos_King: but i'd like it to turn off the screen when i close the lid.
<[Adam|Linux]> Where should I look?
<B3rz3rk3r> derekboy, then it will not start anymore
<derekboy> I already looked--nothing there was changed.
<Typos_King> jschall:  not a bad idea hehe
<duncanidaho1> @LuizAquino Ok.  It is running now!  Thanks!
<LuizAquino> duncanidaho1: You're welcome.
<LuizAquino> duncanidaho1: ;)
<B3rz3rk3r> derekboy, im not familiar with BOINC but apps wont just start on their own
<Typos_King> jschall:    I'd think is a videocard drivers issue, you could hit the videocard maker's site for any drivers upgrades
<donvito> !proftpd
<donvito> !proftp
<donvito> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<B3rz3rk3r> derekboy, check the startup apps again, or failing that go and look for the executable (prob under /usr/bin) and delete that
<erUSUL> !ftpd > donvito
<ubottu> donvito, please see my private message
<derekboy> @B3rz3rk3r: The Startup Applications Preferences have the same entries as the defaults
<erUSUL> !fishing > donvito
<donvito> i dont know why this weird message appear
<donvito> Reading state information... Done
<donvito> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<erUSUL> !info proftpd
<ubottu> Package proftpd does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> donvito: ^ that's why
<Losha> B3rz3rk3r: BOINC is one of those 'run stuff in the background to find extraterrestrials' kind of software...
<MilitantPotato> !proftpd-basic
<derekboy> @Losha: I uninstalled BOINC but the Project I added is still running at startup, and it's not under the System->Administration-> Startup Applications
<Losha> donvito: run 'apt-cache search ftpd' and pick one...
<B3rz3rk3r> Losha, oh i c, like folding@xxx projects
<erUSUL> !info proftpd-mod-sqlite | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: proftpd-mod-sqlite (source: proftpd-dfsg): Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon - SQLite3 module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3 (karmic), package size 246 kB, installed size 308 kB
<B3rz3rk3r> derekboy, did you delete the bin like i said?
<abe3k> donvito: try  apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<lelamal> derekboy, perhaps you uninstalled boinc-manager, but not boinc-client? usually it's the client that keeps running
<VaffanculoNostra> Hi.
<lelamal> while the manager is only the gui
<derekboy> @B3rz...: I'm currently searching for it in the File Browser under File System--hoping it finds it.
<Losha> derekboy: Try running ps ax | egrep -i enigma and pastebin the result...
<B3rz3rk3r> derekboy, just go into /usr/bin and start to type it
<derekboy> @B3rz...: I searched in that folder and it's not in there.
<B3rz3rk3r> hmm ok
<B3rz3rk3r> was worth a go
<B3rz3rk3r> perhaps you need to look for another client that is running it then
<B3rz3rk3r> like i said, i dunno how they are setup, so this is all guess work
<Losha> B3rz3rk3r: it's like doing surgery through a keyhole...
<Curly_Q> I installed Ubunto i386 server. It did not ask for a password but I cannot log in as su- or root. Why?
<B3rz3rk3r> hahah.. very well put Losha
<derekboy> @Losha: $ ps ax | egrep -i enigma:
<derekboy>  1877 ?        RN     4:26 ../../projects/www.enigmaathome.net/enigma2_0.76_i686-pc-linux-gnu -R -o results.txt 00trigr.cur 00bigr.cur 00ciphertext
<derekboy>  1941 pts/0    D+     0:00 egrep --color=auto -i enigma
<FloodBot3> derekboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuizAquino> Curly_Q: Set a root password: sudo passwd root
<LuizAquino> Curly_Q: And the type the new password.
<LuizAquino> Curly_Q: *then
<VaffanculoNostra> I am having a problem with a failed ext3 file system check on my Debian Sarge box. Any ideas?
<ardchoille> LuizAquino: Please don't do that, setting a root password is unsupport, can cause problems and it unnecessary. recommdn sudi -i instead
<LuizAquino> ardchoille: Ok.
<Losha> derekboy: good. Now run 'egrep -i enigma /etc/init.d/*' and see if you get any hits...
<ardchoille> !sudo | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Typos_King> VaffanculoNostra:   yes, I have the idea your ext3 system failed, I hope that makes you feel better
<Curly_Q> It is a new install though. Is this how it works?
<Curly_Q> I would have assumed that it would ask for a password on installation.
<ardchoille> Curly_Q:  yes, the root account is locked on anew install for security reasons, learn to use sudo
<derekboy> @Losha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384743/
<Curly_Q> My ignorance then.
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: you can't brute force a locked root account :)
<Curly_Q> When I used Red Hat 9 it would ask for a definitive password for su-
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: (great nick btw) It's a bad sign. Can you run the fsck manually?
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:     there's no 'su' in debian-based *nix, or is disabled for that matter, though you can always do -> sudo su -;  if you wish..... but sudo should be working and is most recommended to use
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: instead of su, use sudo -i
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: It is root (/)
<Losha> derekboy: ok, that means it's not started from /etc/init.d. You're going to have to search for it. How large is the disk?
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: boot a live cd, then run fsck from it on the root partition, ok?
<derekboy> @Losha: Default Wubi install is ~25GB
<abe3k> Losha: you can start and stop services from sudo service name start/stop now :>
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: Okay.
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: Or I could backup and keep it going and see if it stops working
<zinox> there is anyway to use pendrive to install ubuntu instead of dvd?
<abe3k> zinox: yes
<Curly_Q> I don't understand the *then part. Is that a wildcard?
<zinox> abe3k how ?
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:    sudo   works fine as well, and yes, I've used su just as well, you can always open a root terminal session btw, if you need any, but sudo suffices most times
<derekboy> @Losha: I opened the File Manager and searched it in there. It shows some files but not the file that's under System Monitor
<CyberGabber> zinox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<abe3k> zinox: install the application usb-creator-gtk if you don't have it, or goto system/admin/USB startup disk creator
<Curly_Q> So in the command prompt:   sudo <password>
<abe3k> zinox: you'll have to have the cd image of the version you want to install
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: up to you. As long as you understand that the disk may fail unexpectedly at any moment. A permanent fsck failure is really just a symptom. It means that the disk has failed.
<zinox> ok
<zinox> thank you
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: sudo appname, then it will ask for your password
<wirechief> Typos_King i got my wifi adapter working, I had to use a 32bit 9.10 the 64bit didnt work.
<Curly_Q> I don't figure this out. Why is it asking for a passphrase or password when on installation It did not ask me then? Please explain?
<Losha> derekboy: try running 'find / -xdev | egrep -i enigma' and see if locates the binary
<Typos_King> wirechief:    ..... I see
<Curly_Q> It would seem that that would be a hackers dream to just use sudo and any password.
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: on instalation, you provide a user passwrod. after instalation, you use sudo, the password needed for sudo is your login password. root does not have a password.
<joineric> built a pc today, MSI 790FX-GD70 mobo, but i cannot get connected to the internet, i have flashing lights and dhcp enabled
<Curly_Q> The installation never asked for a password, just a rood Name. That's it.
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: the first account created can use sudo, allother account cannot even use sudo unless the admin allows that
<LuizAquino> Curly_Q: See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Curly_Q> rood = root name.
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> im looking for a mailserver that requires minimal configuration
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<lenswipe> specifically an SMTP server
<lenswipe> just for sending out community newsletters etc
<lenswipe> can someone point me in the right direction for one of those?
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:   sudo is an 'execution by proxy', so is meant to be more secure than a 'su' session, though I haven't stumbled upon the technical differences heeh
<Curly_Q> The latest download i386 Ubuntu server.
<LuizAquino> Curly_Q: For more information, see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wirechief>  BluesKaj-Laptop the wifi issue I was having with the rtl8192su got resolved by using 32 bit ubuntu 9.10 and ndiswrapper 1.54
<derekboy> @Losha: Found it.
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: it should have asked for a username and password, those are your user credentials, there is no root password in ubuntu, the root account is locked by default
<Losha> joineric: did the kernel even see the nic? dmesg | egrep -i eth
<Losha> derekboy: where?
<MilitantPotato> how do you see the /dev/ path to your CD ROM?
<Curly_Q> It is possible that I just missed an install querry for a password. Maybe the keyboard enter hit twice. But in that case it should have been a blank for a password in which I tried that too.
<derekboy> @Losha: /var/lib/boinc-client/........
<Losha> MilitantPotato: first one is almost always /dev/sr0 etc...
<derekboy> @Losha: There's more subfolders
<swerf> i've lost all icons (right clicking is even disabled) when i did a command with the gconftool-2, and now logging out/rebooting doesn't even help.....all contents are still in the /home/userdir/Desktop.....i need help!!
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: if this is a fresh nstall, I'd do it again
<derekboy> @Losha: Can I just delete the 'boinc-client' folder since it's not installed anymore?
<joineric> Losha: i dont believe so, in setup i had to skip network configuration
<Losha> derekboy: someone said the client was probably still around. Try apt-get remove boinc-client first
<Curly_Q> Ardchoille, yeah! Another Two Hours again.   :)     <----------------------<   I will try again and see what the story is.
<Losha> joineric: configuration is not the same as recognition. What does 'dmesg | egrep -i eth' say
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, my driver doesn't work on a 64 bit sytem i guess , and it's the rt2870 , so I was wrong to assume the application would work :(
<derekboy> @Losha: Wow thanks, it is. I uninstalled it through Software Center yesterday though....
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: two hours? A fresh install takes me 15 minutes tops
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: right, well now we know.
<Curly_Q> Not on this bad boy system. For some reason.
<lelamal> Losha, yes when the client runs it does so in the background, and the projects you've attached to are run by it
<Losha> derekboy: lazy programmers don't clean up after themselves...
<lelamal> uninstalling the gui won't stop it
<Curly_Q> All of that DMI stuff and more with SCSI interfaces.
<derekboy> @Losha: Thanks for the advice. Removing it through apt actually killed the process too
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, I've basically given up on wifi for my linux desktop pc.
<Losha> derekboy: ah, the small victories....
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop I had tried using a linksys adapter with the rt2870 and gave up on it and got the belkin
<Curly_Q> Ardchoille, just curious, have you been able to use older SCSI scanners and devices with Ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, mine is a belkin , it uses the rt2870 driver :)
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: yes wifi adapters are a hit or miss. I first got the Belkin working on Kanotix, you might give it a shot, kano made did some special coding to make wifi work
<joineric> Losha: r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<derekboy> @Losha: Okay, I would greatly appreciate one more issue I need help with. Under System Monitor, there are like a bazillion Sleeping processes open that are not visible (as in, they're running in the background). Are all of these necessary, or can I stop them from starting at system startup?
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: ok, well then you must have a different model than i .
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: haven't tried it
<Losha> joineric: interesting. I have the exact same driver only version 2.2LK. No more eth0 lines in your dmesg?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> well wirechief , it's no biggie because I use eth0 on the desktop with /etc/network/interfaces and stsatic IP behind the router
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: I have a N wireless USB network adapter model 8053 ver 6
<Losha> derekboy: usually you can get rid of some of them. There are web pages on it I seem to recall. And a program called 'bum' (boot up manager). Do a bit of googling...
<Curly_Q> The major problem is that Windows drops off support of older hardware where Linux seems to pick up on, but, having seen lots of complaints, Linux is not supporting older versions or hardware. There are a lot of computers than can be worthwhile using with Linux if drivers were supported, but it seems that it is just a monetary issue these days.
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: yeah, i can use wired too but wanted wireless so i didnt have a cable to jump over all the time
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, i got the sound working, somehow it got switched to Digital stereo HDMI  :)
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: If ubuntu isn't working for you, you can always try another distro, all distros aren't the same. I came here from Fedora Linux because they dropped a driver I needed but it works fine in Ubuntu
<joineric> Losha: eth0: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc90000674000, 40:61:86:7f:83:39, XI D 281000c0 IRQ 31
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: Kano said my wifi adapter would work with the driver and i didnt need ndiswrapper but i have yet to make that work.
<joineric> Losha: thats for eth0 and eth1, it has dual ethernet
<abe3k> how do I know which application is getting my CPU too busy ?
<Curly_Q> Nice work Ardchoille, you are a man after my own heart. I don't give up on any situation. There is always a workaround with most computers.
<ardchoille> abe3k: open a terminal and run top
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: i might try it with his liveusb or the liveusb i have for 9.10 again. (dont want to mess the install up)
<alienkid10> I have a LiveCD I want ti use and save persistently t a flash drive that has a  1GB file called  "casper-rw" at the root of the drive formatted to ext2 boot up F6 esc add persistent hit enter boots up fine change desktop background reboot f6 esc persistent enter boots fine background isn't changed the flashdrive DOES appear on the desktop. A Lost+found folder gets saved to the casper-rw file. I am using 9.10 and have looked a
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, it's not a problem in my den since it's been hard wired with cat5 thru a cable routing setup thru out the house
<Losha> joineric: that's good. Does 'ifconfig -a' show eth0 and eth1 ?
<abe3k> ardchoille: I'm installing htop right now
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: have a look at http://www.distrowatch.com
<ardchoille> abe3k: that's even beter
<joineric> Losha: yes
<VaffanculoNostra> It should be distriwatch. It is distribution.
<Curly_Q> Ardchoile, good web site.
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: cool. well I plan on testing this again with 9.04 and also 10.04, it would be nice to have it working on all three releases.
<Curly_Q> One of the nice things about Linux is the: "Microkernels"
<abe3k> ardchoille: ok so I find out that the gnome-keyring-daemon is taking 89% of the CPU, is it safe to kill it ?
<derekboy> Does Ubuntu have support for Intel Graphic chips? I ask because I installed the drivers for my Intel 84845G chipset and I had lots of freezes. I reinstalled Ubuntu and I still have some freezes (using the generic drivers Ubuntu automatically installs).
<ardchoille> abe3k: Not sure about that one
<Losha> joineric: you should be ready to assign ip addresses. Did you say you were using dhcp for addressing?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, I had wicd wifi working with belkin just fine on 9.04. It crapped oput on karmic
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:     depends, not sure is solely monetary, older code for older hardware is meant so, you can provide only so much legacy when it comes to code, and that applies to any programming project, OS or otherwise, I think the dropping of 'support' on some older legacy  material is fully understandable, not sure how a fuel-injection system will provide me a better 1960 chevy
<joineric> Losha: yes
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: i see. was that 64bit  on 9.04 then ?
<joineric> Losha: i have assigned manual addresses for both and i still dont get a connection
<abe3k> ardchoille: I killed it!
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, yes
<Curly_Q> Typos King good point and well taken.
<abe3k> j #ubuntu+1
<Losha> joineric: manual is better for testing. Did you kill dhcpclient, else I think it might try and overwrite the manual addresses
<derekboy> Does anyone know why I have some freezes (my screen freezes but my mouse moves. After clicking something the mouse also freezes). I'm using the Ubuntu default drivers for everything
<jlebar> I'm confused.  It looks like |which tclsh| returns a different file than is being run when I enter |tclsh|.  See http://pastebin.org/98161  What's going on here?
<A95H> how use a PPPoE over wireless conection?
<joineric> Losha: i havent, thats a good idea
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: geeze maybe i should of filed a bug for 9.10 on the 64bit. I dont have it currently installed though.
<alienkid10> anyone?
<Curly_Q> Once my Ubuntu server is installed, it asked me to install a DNS server on install. Does Ubuntu DNS server work as any regular Daemon and feed the instructions to the main HTML or any other server?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, I upped to Lucid on the dsktop , so there isn't much point me worrying about wifi ..it just bugs me that it's not being used
<BuBU> Hi
<BuBU> any casper guru arround ?
<Losha> Curly_Q: Well, it works like any other daemon if you configure it properly. O'reilly have an entire book on it. Not as bad as sendmail, but no picnic either. Unless you're in the dns service business, I'd do without it and use your ISPs dns servers
<ikus060> Hi, I have trouble with the application menu. The wine item doesn't appear. Is there any body knowing how it's working ??
<_2> umm with the 9.10 version   when i try to ssh i get a stupid pop-up window.... anyone know how to stop this insane action?
<derekboy> When minimizing Empathy, is there a way to minimize it to the Panel?
<Pindaman> X?
<Losha> joineric: so what's your eth0 ip address?
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: yeah, i agree, I wanted experience in doing it and thats about extent of my need, plus relate my findings to those trying to make their adapters work.
<Pindaman> derekboy, doesnt it minimize into the panel when using [X]
<derekboy> @Pindaman: Not that I can see. It looks like it just closes
<Typos_King> alienkid10:    not sure I got what you meant on 9.1, something about a live-cd bootup  working with a usb stick
<joineric> Losha: still no good, i set it to 192.168.1.123
<JeffX> Need some help, I run lucid, internet is setup and I want to set a DHCP and internet server with the other network card, I<ve tried many things without success, any suggestion?
<BuBU> when booting a custom livecd I get invalid user blabla..
<Curly_Q> Losha, the DNS server would only be use and configured as a Port Forwarding server on a Dynamic IP.
<BuBU> into casper
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: i need to get the driver working for that adapter, that would be better than ndiswrapper i would think.
<BuBU> initramfs
<Pindaman> derekboy, its under the envelope
<alienkid10> Typos_King: I am booting from a LiveCD and trying to have it persistent
<Losha> joineric: and is there another host on that network you can try to ping? (and does it work?)
<alienkid10> the casper-rw is a file on the root of a USB stick
<Typos_King> alienkid10:    have it persistent?  what does that mean?  pardon my ignorance
<derekboy> @Pindaman: Oh thanks, I'm a noob >.<. Pidgin had a seperate icon in the Panel. Thanks.
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: im not sure just doing modprobe -i driver-name is all i have to do.
<Pindaman> derekboy, np :)
<alienkid10> Typos_King: have it so it saves changes to the USB stick
<Losha> Curly_Q: sorry, you've lost me....
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, itried several avenues to make the US adapter work, including /etc/network/interfaces with wlan0 and wpa_supplicant besides mn and wicd , and my experiments turned out totally fruitless.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> USB
<_2> pop-up window says "enter password to unlock the private key"   anyone know how to stop the pop-up from happening.     the terminal should allow for ssh key password entry,  why is it locked and a pop-up window opening ?
<derekboy> Does anyone know why sometimes everything but the mouse cursor freezes, but when clicking something even the mouse freezes? It happens about once a day.
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: did you try to use the driver for the rt2870 ?
<docmax> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.36.03-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2_amd64.deb: Unterprozess neues pre-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück  ??
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: did you try to use the driver for the rt2870 ? and not use ndiswrapper
<Losha> _2: these days, if you don't have a GUI, you're not cool. Check the man page, there must be a switch or something...
<Pindaman> derekboy, does that occur under heavy harddisk load?
#ubuntu 2010-02-27
<Typos_King> alienkid10:   I see... not sure.... I've booted once with a usb.... and didn't save any data...not even sure it's mean to, I know it said it can save files to the usb, but dunno on settings
<Curly_Q> Losha, If you are using a Dynamic DHCP service rather than Static, then, the IP addresses as well as the Domain names cannot be port forwarded or assigned to the server.
<_2> Losha: i'm using a gui   that's not the point
<alienkid10> I need to boot from CD though
<derekboy> @Pandaman: The only times I've ever seen it happen was when installing something through Software Center, synaptic, etc.
<alienkid10> can't boot USB
<Losha> _2: doesn't change my answer: man ssh
<Pindaman> derekboy, my prior ubuntu installation also head problems with speed when the harddisk was busy. What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<Typos_King> alienkid10:   boot the system from the live-cd and save the system settings in usb?   well.... not sure on that, not that I've done it... so can't say
<tertitten> anyone dared to update to 10.4 Alpha 3 ? :) (from 9.10)
<derekboy> @Pindaman: Karmic Koala. I also remember this happening much more frequently under Intrepid
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: ok well catch you later on this.
<Losha> Curly_Q: I'm obviously out of my depth at this point. Best of luck...
<jadakren> !anyone | tertitten
<Curly_Q> In other words, having a static address with Go-Daddy and having a Domain Name, then, the port forwarding would be important.
<ubottu> tertitten: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> tertitten, lucid discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joineric> Losha: says network is unreachable
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, ok ..interesting discussion just the same ;0
<Pindaman> derekboy, not sure but i think thats just something Ubuntu has. Not sure though :x I dont have it anymore under 9.10
<_2> Losha: ummm maybe it's something to do with ssh-agent ???
<Losha> joineric: ok, that's good, it means it's "just" a config issue, not a hardware failure....
<derekboy> @Pindaman: After reinstalling it though Wubi a second time (I thought it was my unsupported video drivers) I haven't seen it, but other users on my computer have said it does while browsing the Web and not installing anything.
<Curly_Q> In other words, a DNS (domain name server) would forward the IP address to the DNS server while the Linux Server will BIND it.
<Losha> _2: I thought the whole point of ssh-agent was set it & forget it?
<Pindaman> derekboy, hmm cant help you there other then to advice to install all update ;p
<Pindaman> s
<derekboy> @Pindaman: What do you mean?
<magicjoe> i need a step by step list for a newbie, or a link for a newbie, to install ubuntu on a power pc mac. i have the iso for ppc. any help?
<joineric> Losha: yeah everything else is working great, this is the only problem i am having
<Pindaman> derekboy, i cant help with that. But make sure you have Ubuntu updated
<Losha> joineric: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces. I will paste my config. It should be obvious what to change for your network, ok?
<joineric> Losha: sounds great!
<derekboy> @Pindaman: Oh thanks. I have it completely updated and am running System Testing right now to see what happens without Intel Video drivers ~,~
<Typos_King> derekboy:   burn the .iso to cd, try to boot with it :|
<_2> Losha: if ssh-agent is causing a pop-up window, i'll just rm /usr/bin/ssh-agent   and it will be fixed.
<Curly_Q> BIND is: Berkely Internet Name Domain
<Typos_King> wooops
<Typos_King> magicjoe:  burn the .iso to cd, try to boot with it :|
<Losha> joineric: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pkSZxVNX    Might have to restart networking, or reboot to get the routing tables to adjust. Let me know...
<Pindaman> derekboy, cant help you with videocard problems (:
<derekboy> @Pindaman: Okay, I just hope the Ubuntu Generic drivers work A-Okay
<joineric> Losha: alright thanks
<Losha> _2: I'd prefer the slightly less drastic mv  /usr/bin/ssh-agent  /usr/bin/ssh-agent.original
<listedaswanted> -Hi guys I have a wacom Intuos2 graphics tablet and want to get it up and running on my Ubuntu 9.10 install, could anybody walk me through the procedure?
<Kismet> hey anyone know how to set up an enviroment variable
<Pindaman> Have you tried this Kismet : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1586.html
<Kismet> Pindaman, no.. i have look at that page thx
<Losha> Kismet: adding 'export VAR=value' to your .bashrc is one way....
<Kismet> Losha, thank you... do i have to add it just at the end of that file
<ruthie_> Hello.
<Typos_King> allo
<Losha> Kismet: the end of the file is a good location usually. You may have to logout and then back in again for it to take effect, ok
<ruthie_> How're y'all?
<Typos_King> ruthie_  fine and dandy
 * Typos_King ducks
<ruthie_> That
<ruthie_> is
<ruthie_> awesome
<Kismet> Losha, i did that export CATALINA_HOME=/opt/tomcat
<bazhang> ruthie_, did you have an ubuntu support question
<Losha> Kismet: looks good. Did it work?
<ruthie_> No, am I supposed to have an ubuntu support question?/
<Kismet> Losha, how do i check it ??
<bazhang> ruthie_, this is support ; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Losha> Kismet: type echo $CATALINA_HOME
<Kismet> Losha, because  it i try to install something which requires that stuff it says "nstallation requires the CATALINA_HOME environment variable to be set to the location of your Tomcat installation."
<Kismet> Losha, the output is /opt/tomcat
<Losha> Kismet: perfect, that should do it...
<joineric> Losha: did the edit but still no luck, the only difference between our configs was numbers
<Losha> joineric: can you paste the output of iconfig -a and netstat -r
<Kismet> Losha, but when i try to install something which requires that.. it says that the environment variable is not set
<Losha> Kismet: did you logout and back in again?
<joineric> Losha: yeah give me a second
<Kismet> Losha, couple of times
<Losha> Kismet: are your sure the /opt/tomcat is the correct value?
<Kismet> Losha, pretty sure... if i go to cd /opt/tomcat i can see my tomcat folder ( i did an ln -s
<Losha> Kismet: where did you link it to?
<_2> hmmm deleting /usr/bin/ssh-agent seems to have rendered the gui useless....
<Kismet> Losha, ln -s apache-tomcat-6.0.24 tomcat
<Mark_vH> hei, i'm having this incredibly annoying problem that whenever i dl a torrent, my wireless connection goes down at random times
<bonnie> in #ubuntu
<Mark_vH> no problem at all on same machine and same connection using windows xp
<Losha> Kismet: well, nothing to lose, so try export CATALINA_HOME=/opt/apache-tomcat-6.0.24 instead...
<bonnie> is there a specific channel for evolution mail, or does anyone know how to use filters?
<Kismet> Losha, ok i will thank you
<Mark_vH> it's mentioned on some forum that this problem got fixed in development version of ubuntu, but no details about the fix
<_2> i hate gnome,
<Mark_vH> any idea how to fix this in karmic, or any people experiencing same problem?
<_2> almost as much as i hate windows
<joineric> Losha: Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 40:61:86:7f:83:39, inet addr:192.168.1.123 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0, UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric:1, Interrupt:30 Base address:0x4000
<Kismet> Losha, i need to log out now don't i
 * Typos_King hasn't been dl'ing torrents lately
<bonnie> _2, :-/ - gnome is all I can get to work lol, just different opinions
<joineric> Losha: that was eth0
<Losha> Kismet: yes, then use the echo command to check that the variable is there...
<Mark_vH> (i already tried switching from network-manager to wicd, but no sigar)
<_2> bonnie: ever try blackbox ?
<bonnie> how do i have evolution run a program with $1 as the message body?
<bonnie> _2, no, I'm using ubuntu
<Losha> joineric: one interface at a time, ok? Looks good. What about netstat -r
<_2> bonnie: heh i meant on ubuntu...  ;/
<running_rabbit07> has anyone ever had a problem with the dictionary in the office menu not being able to connect to its server?
<_2> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-2.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 235 kB, installed size 724 kB
<bonnie> no, don't have the ram lol
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> bonnie   sorry, I don't use evolution :|
<bonnie> Typos_King, tnks anyway, I need to send an email and it execute a program w/ $1 as the message body, and noone knows how lol
<running_rabbit07> ring ring
<running_rabbit07> has anyone ever had a problem with the dictionary in the office menu not being able to connect to its server?
<bonnie> who's there
<plecebo> how do i download e2k files with vuze
<bonnie> lol, brb
<Kismet> Losha, i tried to install that again... and it dosn't work.. stil the same error message
<rifter> bonnie, some mail clients have process triggers that do stuff like that.  sylpheed is one as I understand.  I have not messed wih that feature
<Typos_King> running_rabbit07:   hehe, not I.... Imostly use the spellchecker, or some separate app like Kdict, or my offlinel dictionary, stardict
<Losha> Kismet: sorry, I'm out of ideas then....
<joineric> Losha: Destination: 192.168.1.0, Genmask- 255.255.255.0, Flags- U, MSS- 0, Window- 0, irtt- 0, Iface- eth0 -- same for eth1
<Kismet> Losha, still thank you for your time...
<Losha> n
<markd> any alteritives to b43 drivers?
<running_rabbit07> its the first install I have done that the dictionary didn't work
<plecebo> how are you useing miranda im for irc
<plecebo> ?
<plecebo> never mind
<blakkheim> markd: using a better wifi card
<dyek> Is the xen package still useful for Ubuntu 9.10? I'm trying to convert a Ubuntu 9.10 installation to PV Guest.
<Typos_King> heeh
<running_rabbit07> Typos king:thanks anyway
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm having a Gnome problem.  When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  How do I fix this?
<Typos_King> markd:    if the drivers weren't working, you'd get no connection
<dragonboss> markd: b43 seems to work better than windows drivers
<Typos_King> he's blaming a network logging issue to the b43 drivers
<wesley> I downloaded the game "mortal online" the digital installer is compressed in an exe file and wine wont open it properly to extract, any1 know a work around?
<trism> running_rabbit07: I think the problem is the default server, dict.org, seems to be down (this is actually the first time I've used it though, I usually just use define:word in google)
<Losha> joineric: Um, there are some routes missing from your routing table. See mine
<running_rabbit07> trism: thanx
<Typos_King> running_rabbit07:   or just get the offline dictionary stardict :)
<Losha> joineric: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NXhu0rSJ
<anavarro> hi there
<running_rabbit07> Typos King: that'll be cool, thanx
<anavarro> there's a good site that offers free live tv channels?
<anc96> hi
<Typos_King> running_rabbit07:   stardict is in the repos, as far as the dictionary files ->   http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.dict.org.php   <---    you unzip those to -> /usr/share/stardict/dic
<anavarro> I'm trying to watch australian tv channels and there's no way
<bazhang> anavarro, is this related to Ubuntu in some manner?
<anavarro> the problem seems to be my browser location and I don't know how to fake that
<Typos_King> hehehe
<anavarro> maybe some tv streamer application or something
<anavarro> ?
<joineric> Losha: the omitted the gateway on the table because it had * listed
<running_rabbit07> should I install gnome or gtk on UNR?
<bazhang> anavarro, to fake geo-location? not on topic here
<anavarro> something that fake my browser location?
<anavarro> ok
<Losha> joineric: wanna paste the full output for me?
<dsnyders> anavarro, the site is going to detect where your ISP is.  Faking it in your browser isn't going to help.
<anavarro> thanks for you hospitality
<maple1> niggers must *ie
<joineric> Losha: yeah, i was just trying to make it quicker cause im having to type it out by hand, give me a sec, im on a netbook
<zanberdo> I'm running ubuntu 9.04. I have up until just now been able to mount my IPod and work with it via amarok 1.4. However, all of the sudden when I attach the IPod I get an error "Unable to mount the volume 'FOO'. Details show: mount /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/FOO busy. Now, I've gone ahead and attached this same IPod to another machine running ubuntu 9.04 and it's recognized without any issues. I've also verified that ther
<zanberdo> e is nothing on /media/FOO. I'm stumped. What might be the source of my problem?
<Losha> anavarro: you need a proxy web browser service. The good ones cost money. Google them...
<Typos_King> running_rabbit07:   what do you mean?
<Quan-Time> zanberdo: is some process still taking it ?
<anavarro> thanks Losha
<anavarro> good tip
<running_rabbit07> installing stardict offers gtk and gnome in synaptic, which should I go with?
<braddcadd> anyone know why my notifications are blacked out in 9.10, and why the pulldown menu headers are unreadable...everything was fine in 9.04
<joineric> Losha: Destination- 192.168.1.0, Gateway- *, Genmask- 255.255.255.0, Flags- U, MSS- 0, Window- 0, irtt- 0, Iface- eth0 | Destination- 192.168.1.0, Gateway- *, Genmask- 255.255.255.0, Flags- U, MSS- 0, Window- 0, irtt- 0, Iface- eth1
<Typos_King> running_rabbit07:   that's just a matter of interface, I use the gtk, but if you have ubuntu, you can go either, is just how the window will be 'themed'
<JrodDCx> braddcadd:  did you upgrade your system?
<running_rabbit07> Typos_King, thanx
<JrodDCx> from 9.04?
<braddcadd> JrodDCx, yes several months ago (I am running Gnome)
<zanberdo> Quan-Time, I'm not sure how to find that out. I can eject the device from command line, but I don't know how to get hal to probe for it again without unplugging and plugging in USB
<braddcadd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373887 (there are screenshots here that show the problem)
<JrodDCx> braddcadd:  that might be why ,  you might want to start afresh , or delte your custom desktop configs in home
<Losha> joineric: that doesn't look right to me, but I'm not sure if it's just because you're not running 8.04 (and I am). What is your gateway IP address?
<MaT-dg> I can't open gstreamer-properties in terminal or 'multimedia systems selector' in GUI anymore.
<zanberdo> dmesg seems to be returning a series of Buffer I/O error on device dm-4, logical block x (where x is 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,0,0,1 respectively see http://pastebin.com/AmGphjL7)
<joineric> Losha: well with netstat -rn it gives me 0.0.0.0
<braddcadd> JrodDCx, where do you think the settings are?
<Boris> noob question: whats the command to find out my kernel version?
<bazhang> Boris, uname -a
<Boris> thanx
<VaffanculoNostra> Here's the error:
<ylluminate> What are people finding useful for server management of ubuntu these days?
<Losha> joineric: that's not a gateway, that's a default route i.e. where packets go if there's no other route specified. Where is the router on your 192.168.1 network?
<VaffanculoNostra> Inode 53 has illegal block. Unexpected Inconsistancy. Run fsck manually
<ylluminate> ie, i used to use webmin
<VaffanculoNostra> ext3 fail with 751 GB of postgresql tables :'(
<VaffanculoNostra> Please help
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox ylluminate you might consider ebox
<joineric> Losha: 192.168.2.1
<gooraang> join #drupal
<Dougdoug4> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Barnabas> ylluminate, there is a lot of plugins to gadmin and the likes
<Losha> joineric: and the netmask?
<bazhang> Dougdoug4, what's up
<Dougdoug4> kick chan spammer
<Barnabas> ylluminate, but the best tool is xterm :-)
<ylluminate> this is a remote virtual machine running
<Dougdoug4> gooraang
<ylluminate> lol, sure Barnabas; always good to have a second view
<joineric> Losha: 255.255.255.0
<bazhang> Dougdoug4, for typing join #drupal ?
<dsnyders> HI all!  Gnome is fouling up my xserver.  How do I fix it?
<bazhang> Dougdoug4, some other reason?
<Losha> joineric: I think the eth0 address will have to be a 192.168.2.something to work. Change the interfaces file.
<kesi> hi all, how do I disable a wireless device?  Specifically the internal wifi card on a laptop?
<dsnyders> When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  How do I fix this?
<JrodDCx> braddcadd:  if you wanna try it (it will erase all your gnome settings eg. wallpaper) goto your home press Ctrl+h and delete the folders named .gnome2 and .gnome_Private . Note this is risky!
<Typos_King> kesi:    check your laptop manual :)   usually there's a [FN] [KEYHERE] combination for such on mobiles
<kesi> Typos_King, while that works, it disables all wifi devices I just want to disable one
<Typos_King> kesi: some have a slider or some button on the outside of the case for such
<braddcadd> JrodDCx, thanks, risk understood
<Barnabas> kesi, or even a clean "wireless off" button
<dsnyders> kesi, you should be able to do an iwconfig command
<Barnabas> usually takes down bluetooth too
<kesi> Barnabas, that disables all wifi devices including my usb one that I want to use
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: you don't have much choice. Run fsck manually....
<humoi> how do you turn networking on without turning internet on?
<kesi> dsnyders, do you know what  that  would ben?
<kesi> dsnyders, err.. be?
<Typos_King> kesi:   you just want to turn off an interface, off several?
<Barnabas> kesi, why do you need to disable them?
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: Okay, it keeps saying bad inode. I say delete on each bad inode, and it finds more.
<VaffanculoNostra> I can't mount now!
<Barnabas> kesi, just configure the one you want
<kesi> Barnabas, because nm-applet keeps trying to connect with my internal card and I want it to only use my external
<kesi> Typos_King, just want to disable my internal wifi card
<omicr0n> Kesi: ifconfig wlan0 down
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: you have backups, don't you?
<Barnabas> hmm i can recommend wicd
<kesi> Barnabas, I used it for awhile and wasn't thrilled
<Typos_King> kesi:    .... right..  I assume each will have an interface, see omicr0n's line  to take it down
<ioudas2> I have a ubuntu 8.04 32 bit install I have installed apache enabled mod_rewrite and installed php5. Whenever I go to the site no mod rewrite rules seem to work. Does any one have any ideas
<ioudas2> I cant find anything on google or forums that have worked
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: We stopped doing backups to cut costs
<Typos_King> kesi:  I think you can also do -> sudo ip link set IFACEHERE down
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: is this a troll?
<VaffanculoNostra> (the company is in chapter 11 bankruptcy)
<VaffanculoNostra> No
<dsnyders> kesi, maybe you can disable it in BIOS?
<VaffanculoNostra> So, saving money has come back to bite us.
<songer> how i must to save a file and then open it in word offices?
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: ok, well now you know what was wrong with that strategy. Your data may be irretrievably lost at this point...
<humoi> can anyone please tell me how do you turn networking on without turning internet on?
<ezhangin> hello!
<Barnabas> humoi, today net = internet
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: Yes, we have hundreds of web sites that were hosted on six virtual machines on that Emachines server.
<dyek> !find SDL.h
<ubottu> File SDL.h found in clanlib-doc, libplib-dev, libsdl1.2-dev, libxul-dev, pike7.6-reference (and 3 others)
<Barnabas> if it is routed
<ezhangin> anyone know a fair amount about audio in ubuntu?
<humoi> Barnabas, I'm talking about LAN
<ioudas2> I have a ubuntu 8.04 32 bit install I have installed apache enabled mod_rewrite and installed php5. Whenever I go to the site no mod rewrite rules seem to work. Does any one have any ideas? None of my google searches seem to make rewrite work.
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: We are in violation of our service level agreement and a bunch of clients are cancelling their contracts with us while are company is already in chapter 11. :(
<raj> HELLO guys and if anyone can help PLEASE let me know.. I found a solution for my SLOW wifi speed. and everytime i go on the terminal and type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 36M" so i can get my wifi run MUCH faster at faster speeds.. but im tired of it.. how can i add the script to bootup?
<Barnabas> humoi, whats the purpose?
<Barnabas> to generally turn of internet access for a group of pcs
<joineric> Losha: yeah i guess that i dont have the correct gateway, the other pc on my network has a default gateway of 192.168.2.1, it should be the same as that right?
<Barnabas> or just for one
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: Sorry to hear that. I think you should be looking for a new job instead of running fsck...
<humoi> Barnabas, just one
<bipolar> Does anyone know of a command that will set the Java license as accepted? I need to install the package in the background with no prompts.
<Barnabas> humoi, manually configure the IP settings without giving a standard gateway
<mangos> raj: have you tried googling for "ubuntu startup script" or something?
<Barnabas> humoi, provided you are on a routed LAN
<humoi> Barnabas, how do you do that?
<Dunkirk> bipolar, I don't know the elegant answer, but you could "wrap" the install with an expect script, and have it answer the question for you.
<humoi> Barnabas, yes i am
<raj> HELLO guys and if anyone can help PLEASE let me know.. I found a solution for my SLOW wifi speed. and everytime i go on the terminal and type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 36M" so i can get my wifi run MUCH faster at faster speeds.. but im tired of it.. how can i add the script to bootup? its funny but that is the only way you can get Ralink to perform fast. can someone help me? to make a script to add this command and let it run everytime i boo
<raj> t up?
<ezhangin> alsa whhh
<raj> mangos yes but this is for wireless:S
<peekay> does anyone have a working link to ubuntu-restricted-extras offline installer for 9.10? I can only find working links for 9.04
<Barnabas> humoi, if you use the gnome network applet it is under the wired pane
<mangos> raj: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
<Dunkirk> peekay, You could probably stuff it in /etc/rc.local.
<ezhangin> my sound isn't working, rats
<Barnabas> you probably have something called auto eth0 or something
<Dunkirk> raj, Sorry, that was for you: Stuff it in /etc/rc.local.
<Losha> joineric: yes, that sounds right...
<raj> mangos: its not a program. i need to add it as a script with boot up.. not a program:s its a command
<bipolar> Dunkirk: I was looking for something more on the lines of setting the debconf setting manually.
<raj> thx Drunkirk
<Typos_King> raj     ever checked maybe if 'rutilt' provides any performance gain for it?    rutilt in the repos, is a RaLink-optimized network manager with other options
<humoi> Barnabas, what should i manually configure the IP settings to?
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: Okay thanks.
<dsnyders> When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  How do I fix this?
<peekay> Dunkirk, again?
<dyek> !find makeinfo
<ubottu> File makeinfo found in bash-completion-lib, emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-el, emacs22-common, emacs22-el (and 14 others)
<raj> Typos_King: i will look into that thx
<Typos_King> raj:   or maybe ...... try other drivers?    what  ralink chipset do you have anyway?   9.1?
<VaffanculoNostra> My boss has let me know that I am an idiot for letting him do this. :(
<Dunkirk> peekay, Sorry, I meant that for raj.
<morph_> can someone answer a question for me
<Dunkirk> bipolar, Looks like dpkg-preconfigure?
<dsnyders> morph_, nobody can answer a question that has not been asked.
<morph_> ok
<GeekSquid> !ask |morph_
<ubottu> morph_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<morph_> i install ubuntu
<morph_> im on an iMac OSX
<koolguy> hey everyone
<Barnabas> humoi, you should manually enter an ip address outside the addres scope of your dhcp server
<morph_> so im dual booting
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: I'm not sure the opinion of a boss at a company in chapter 11 holds much weight. What's he an expert at?
<morph_> when i lselect ubuntu to go into
<bipolar> Dunkirk: I'll check that out. thanks!
<humoi> !enter | morph_
<ubottu> morph_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raj> Typos_King its  abelkin card with Rlink chipset not sure.. but when i type sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 36M it gives me the optimum speed i shoudl be getting. yes im using ubuntu 9.10
<morph_> it goes to a black screen that says grub_rescue
<Barnabas> so you need to figure out what the IP dhcp address config for your land is
<Barnabas> LAN is
<morph_> ok let me try again
<koolguy> im on a dell inspiron 1501, and need to reset my wireless on the beta of ubuntu 10.04
<VaffanculoNostra> Losha: Expert at running an ISP on $400 emachines servers, apparently.
<joineric> Losha: i edited the interfaces and rebooted and still no luck
<Barnabas> humoi, that would be configured in your router
<Steve`_`> man
<humoi> Barnabas, a local address?
<bazhang> koolguy, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<Steve`_`> i am right on the edge of switching from windows 7 to ubuntu or possibly kubuntu
<morph_> im on an iMac running OSX, when i install ubuntu and select it to boot into it goes to a black screen and that just says "grub_rescue"
<koolguy> lol ok
<morph_> that is my problem
<bipolar> Dunkirk: unfortunately, it seems dpkg-preconfigure still pops up the question to ask. :(
<humoi> Barnabas, what do you mean that would be configured by my router?
<GeekSquid> morph_: ? using bootcamp?
<Barnabas> humoi, perhaps your router is able to issue a fixed ip to a single pc ever time it logs on (static ip) and restrict internet access for it
<morph_> yes
<morph_> tried just from CD too
<morph_> tried rEFit
<Typos_King> raj:     why don't you just add in an init.d script then, so it's done at bootup
<Dunkirk> bipolar, :-( I'd like to see the answer too.
<Barnabas> humoi, do you know about dhcp?
<humoi> Barnabas, great but how would i do that
<morph_> no
<Typos_King> raj:    I think you can even add it to /etc/profile
<humoi> Barnabas, all i know is that it automatically assigns public ips
<raj> Typos_King: how do you do that? that is what im trying to do. but i never added any script at startup
<bipolar> Dunkirk: I can do it with a preseed, but thats during installation. :\
<Barnabas> humoi, not public ips it assigns an available IP on your subnet to a computer for a certain lease
<morph_> also these are the settings i use: sda3(partition ubuntu is installed on) i selected ext4, reformat, and mount point / on grub i select sda3 since thats what ubuntu is on Barnabas
<zetheroo> a friend of mine tried to install a scanner driver and app through WINE ... this would not have worked right? I mean, is WINE capable of installing and running device drivers?
<Typos_King> raj:   try giving it to /etc/profile    without the sudo, since that'd be a rooted process anyhow
<axisys> anyone here starts vbox VM with upstart? i am looking for an example to start guest VM when host reboots
<Dunkirk> raj, I still think /etc/rc.local is your answer. Whatever commands are in it are run as the last thing at startup.
<donvito> !cccam
<dsnyders> Typos_King, Isn't there a file in /etc/networking/scripts or something that raj can use to set the network card parameters?
<morph_> Barnabas: i also installed debian earlier with no problems
<humoi> Barnabas, i apologise for my ignorance of networking but does subnet mean your lan?
<humoi> Barnabas, can we pm?
<Losha> VaffanculoNostra: not quite an expert apparently. But back to topic, one of the recovery tools *might* work, I've had good luck using EASUS to recover files from an ext3 disk when nothing else would work (though it's a bit weird cos you have to run it from windows). Otherwise, you just have to let the fsck run to completion and hope the result is readable, and there's no guarantee that it will be...
<Barnabas> yes the network you have in your home on the inside of your router
<raj> Dunkirk: i will try both and see which one will start up after reboot :)
<morph_> Barnabas: did u see what i said
<Typos_King> dsnyders.... think so
<morph_> about how i set it up
<Barnabas> humoi, do you have access to your router config
<humoi> Barnabas, yes.
<Losha> joineric: sorry, I'm kinda tired and need a break. You must be pretty close though...
<niblz> best virtualization for 64bit guest os quad core cpu
<Dunkirk> dsnyders, That sounds more elegant...
<bipolar> Dunkirk: got it.
<bipolar> Dunkirk: echo "sun-java6-bin shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 select true" | sudo debconf-set-selections
<Dunkirk> niblz, KVM is fastest, esp if your Linux on Linux.
<raj> dsnyders: i will open it with gedit and see if i can edit anything
<Dunkirk> bipolar, Awesome! Thanks!
<GeekSquid> nibiz: running a 64bit ubuntu host?
<Barnabas> humoi, I think the easiest would be to make a static IP assignment to the pc in question and restrict ip access in the router
<morph_> Barnabas: pm?
<humoi> Barnabas, what ip should i assign it?
<jadakren> Barnabas, last modem router i had wasnt that good and didn't allow for assigning an ip to a machine per mac address which is waht you really need to prevent someone getting around access restrictions based on ip address
<Barnabas> ip access = internet access
<humoi> Barnabas, what ip should i assign it?
<dsnyders> Dunkirk, Typos_King, raj, Unfortunately I don't remember enough about it to be able to help directly.  I remember editing those on one of my machines for my wired lan long ago though.
<Barnabas> jadakren, yes
<Barnabas> agree
<Barnabas> modern routers can do that
<joineric> Losha: yeah i appreciate it, i need a break myself, im to the point where i think its something simple and when i find it im going to have one of "those" moments, thanks for your help
<dsnyders> I don't know if they have settings for wireless stuff stored there.
<Dunkirk> jadakren, MAC addresses can be spoofed.
<humoi> !who | Barnabas
<ubottu> Barnabas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jadakren> Barnabas, one would assume so but this however was a modern router and could not.
<jadakren> Dunkirk, true, but a good router can see through that.
<raj> dsnyders, i will take a look :) i wont touch anything i dont understand :)
<ioudas2> I have a ubuntu 8.04 32 bit install I have installed apache enabled mod_rewrite and installed php5. Whenever I go to the site no mod rewrite rules seem to work. Does any one have any ideas? None of my google searches seem to make rewrite work.
<morph_> this channel seems to busy to get help
<Dunkirk> jadakren, Does "good" = "not bought at a local store for less than $3000?"
<morph_> is there a help channel
<dsnyders> raj, solid plan.  A bit of googling might help as well.
<VaffanculoNostra> Well, the boss has screwed everything up by running the recovery CD from Emachines on the server.
<VaffanculoNostra> It's reimaging the drive, so all bets are off :(
<GeekSquid> loudas2: are you using mpm-prefork? and shohusin patch?
<humoi> Barnabas, can you please help me
<jp--> hi guys
<humoi> can anyone please tell me how do you turn networking on without turning internet on?
<jp--> i'm getting problems while reloading udev
<jp--> * Reloading kernel event manager...//No /sbin/udevd found running; none killed.
<jp--> how can I solve that?
<morph_> im still waiting for Barnabas too humoi
<jp--> there's no much info on internet
<jp--> 3 google pages
<jp--> and all unressolved
<zetheroo> is WINE capable of installing and running device drivers?
<Dunkirk> ioudas2, Look at a2enmod, I think.
<dsnyders> humoi, what are you using on your network, ipx?  LAT?
<humoi> dsnyders, a router.
<GeekSquid> humoi: assign a static IP address, and do not put in a gateway... you will have networking from IP to IP or Host to Host on your network but you will not have access to the internet
<humoi> GeekSquid, ok thanks a lot. what static ip should i assign it?
<dsnyders> humoi, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Barnabas> morph, I do not pretend to have an answer for your problem
<jp--> THANKS
<jp--> :)
<morph_> i just need help
<GeekSquid> humoi: either 192.168.1.xxx  or 10.0.1.xxx   the second one for airport only
<morph_> i installed ubuntu before just fine
<humoi> GeekSquid, ok thanks
<morph_> directed to you Barnabas
<john> hello group first time here just loaded yup ubuntu and love it
<Joeseph> Hi. I'm trying to boot into Ubuntu on a Toshiba satellite s1135-s135. After selecing "Try ubuntu without any changes...", it goes to a blank screen with a black cursor, and nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<john>  I need help in drivers for my vid card
<niblz> Dunkirk: win7 64 bit
<humoi> GeekSquid, do you assign a net mask?
<Dunkirk> Joeseph, Do you have a second monitor hooked up?
<Joeseph> Dunkirk: No.
<GeekSquid> humoi: 255.255.255.0
<Typos_King> Joeseph:     try   pressing F6 for boot options, and check   acpi=off noapic
<dsnyders> humoi, you could use 172.16.x.y to 172.31.x.y as well.
<Barnabas> morph_ the disk is not enough in grub, you should also consider the partition you wish to boot from
<Barnabas> and that partition should have a boot sector
<morph_> hat do u mean?
<morph_> i used bootcamp
<Dunkirk> humoi, Careful... you have to get the mask right for that to work...
<pedrohoffmann> volume doesn't implement mount ? trying to mount with gvfs
<morph_> 17GB
<Joeseph> Typos_King: What will that do? I'm rebooting now and will give it a try.
<morph_> Barnabas: is that not enough space or somethjing
<Dunkirk> Joeseph, Your LCD isn't being detected correctly. He's suggesting turning off the stuff that guesses at it wrongly.
<sirninja> Is there a program that's good for organizing tv shows on ubuntu? (Something similar to music brainz picard but for tv shows)?
<Typos_King> Joeseph:    will  bypass the acpi module which might have a hardware compatibility issue
<morph_> im kinda new to that stufff i duno what a boot sector is
<john> group when you have time I too can use some help ok I will wait
<Barnabas> morph, could you post your disk config on pastebin?
<morph_> can u walk me through it?
<morph_> i deleted the partition btw already
<Dunkirk> morph_, Your BIOS hands off the booting to the hard drives Master Boot Record (MBR), that, in turn, hands off to the partition's Boot Sector.
<morph_> i dont have BIOS
<Barnabas> morph if you deleted the partion you probably cannot boot of it
<morph_> rEFit changes the MBR to a copy of GFT
<Barnabas> morph all pcs have a BIOS
<Dunkirk> morph_, Well, basecamp better provide it, or you're not going to get Ubuntu booted.
<Joeseph> Typos_King: It seems to be working...  Thanks, I'll probably be asking a few more questions.
<morph_> basecamp Dunkirk ?
<Dunkirk> morph_, I thought you were the guy on the iMac...
<sirninja> He probably meant bootcamp, not basecamp
<Dunkirk> sirninja, OOps. Indeed.
<Barnabas> aww a mac
<Barnabas> well still
<morph_> yea
<morph_> i used bootcamp
<Barnabas> if the partition is deleted there will be no booting
<morph_> i have no problem making a new partition
<morph_> and reinstalling
<morph_> as long as i can get it loading
<Joeseph> Typos_King: Ok.  There's a wubi install already on the disk.  How can I boot that version with those options?
<sirninja> Does anybody know a program like music brainz picard but for TV shows?
<morph_> Barnabas: http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html
<morph_> this is a guide i used
<dsnyders> When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  How do I fix this?
<Barnabas> morph, you need to ask someone else about the mac bios emulator thinge
<john> OKAY Here it goes I have a vodoo 3dfx vid card and I need to find the drivers so I can have more then what I have here
<marekw2143> hi i turned on zoom on my laptop, how to restore to the previous zoom (1) ? :)
<antonio_> sera ce nessuno
<Typos_King> Joeseph:  you mean a wubi insta..... so you mean.... your wubi install won't boot hehee, is that why you're using the live-cd?
<dyek> !find xen/libelf/elfstructs.h
<ubottu> Package/file xen/libelf/elfstructs.h does not exist in karmic
<dyek> !find elfstructs.h
<ubottu> File elfstructs.h found in libxen3-dev
<dsnyders> antonio_, none of those words are english.
<IceDane> So, I just installed a fresh install of 9.10 on my laptop because the sound was a clusterfuck after upgrading from 9.04. I *still* cannot play sound from two sources at a time, however. Could this because mpd uses alsa directly? Do I need to make it use pulseaudio?
<Typos_King> dsnyders    sounds  italian actually
<IceDane> (E.g., I hear no sound from youtube videos at the same time I play music, need to stop playing music)
<antonio_> sorry channel ubuntu for italian
<JrodDCx> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Typos_King> erk,  it's italian :|
<dsnyders> !it
<john> DOES THIS WORK HERE
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> antonio_, /join #ubuntu-it
<Scunizi> openoffice calc has frozen on me and "pidof scalc or openoffice" results in nothing.. app seems to be sleeping so I can't see it in the long list of top *and* I'm running kde desktop so gnome's system monitor isn't available or desired to install.. how do I kill this app?
<JrodDCx> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: please see above
<bazhang> IceDane, please watch the langugage
<IceDane> bazhang: sure
<Dunkirk> dsnyders, Does this sound right? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420677
<IceDane> Also, can someone tell me what's going on with the sounds when tab-completing stuff in a terminal? It's not the beep, as it's muted
<antonio_> tanks
<ocesno> no support for 054c:00c0 Sony Corp. Handycam DCR-30 :( my minidv for webcam
<Dunkirk> IceDane, You're talking about the "bell"?
<IceDane> Dunkirk: It could be that, yes
<Joeseph> Typos_King: Yes.  There is an install on there that was installed via Wubi.  However, it does not boot... It boots into Windows instead. I was wondering if there was a way to configure that system with those properties you told me earlier.
<IceDane> Is there a process running that does it? Cause it's actually locking my sound up if it sounds and tries to play a song..
<Dunkirk> IceDane, It's still a "bell", even if it's muted. Under some sessions it can flash the screen. You may want to set the bell-style to none in xinputrc. Or something. I always have to google that.
<Dunkirk> IceDane, What's your sound card?
<IceDane> Dunkirk: Some realtek(alc268), using hda intel drivers
<Typos_King> Joeseph:     .....iirc a wubi installs on a fat32 partition.... not sure how that works.... you mean... you lost grub that was loading the win32 and the wubi installs?
<donvito> were can i get cccam for ubuntu 9.10
<Dunkirk> IceDane, Maybe there's a way to "dpkg-reconfigure" some alsa / pulseaudio stuff that will take advantage of the fact that you upgraded? I'm guessing.
<Joeseph> Typos_King: When the windows boot menu comes up, it shows Ubuntu and windows, but Ubuntu just stalls first, then boots into Windows.
<IceDane> Dunkirk: I reinstalled completely
<Dunkirk> IceDane, That answers that. :-/
<IceDane> Dunkirk: Which is why I'm pretty baffled. I'm still getting strange 'sound takeovers'
<IceDane> I assumed pulseaudio would have taken care of all this stuff
<IceDane> But it seems every program that uses sound takes complete control of it for the duration, and some time after depending on how long it takes to release resources
<Dunkirk> IceDane, Yeah, but not everything's been converted to use it yet. :-(
<Typos_King> Joeseph      is the wubi install on a different partition than the win32?
<IceDane> perhaps not
<IceDane> Dunkirk: how do I know if I'm even using it?
<niko-mojo> Hi room, Anyone know how to get this command working echo -e '\a' , its supposed to produce a beep but does nothing :-(
<IceDane> I mean, in alsamixer, or anywhere else, I see nothing about it
<niko-mojo> Using 9.04 gnome
<Joeseph> Typos_King: No. It's on the same partition.  There's nothing on it, so I could just get rid of it If I need to.
<IceDane> I don't understand it all to owell
<dsnyders> Dunkirk, I'm not sure.  I don't see how an xorg setting would affect gnome but not kde.
<Dunkirk> IceDane, Good question. I'm a recent convert from Gentoo, and, there, I used to just eliminate pulseaudio from my system entirely.
<IceDane> Dunkirk: Yeah.. That's what I tried to do last time, before reisntalling completely
<jnarowski> Hey all
<IceDane> I started by thinking "Okay, the reason sound is so strange is because some stuff is using pulseaudio and some is using alsa directly, or because pulseaudio isn't there completely" or some such, it wasn't really empirically supported
<IceDane> So I tried setting up pulseaudio completely, that broke everything
<jnarowski> I am about to setup a ROR web server and I am wondering what is the best Ubuntu distro for that
<IceDane> I tried reverting my steps, it broke even more stuff
<IceDane> I tried removing pulseaudio entirely, and it broke sound to smithereens
<unop> niko-mojo, 1. your terminal has to support this action. 2. you might need to enable the bell in the terminal's settings.  3. you might need to load the 'pcspkr' kernel module (sudo modprobe pcspkr).
<Joeseph> Typos_King: Actually, I think The Wubi has been uninstalled...  I'll play around with it a little longer.  Thanks for the help.
<jnarowski> does anybody have any suggestions? I am not really clear on the differences
<john> Hi again
<sirninja> Does anybody know a program to help organize tv shows?
<Typos_King> Joeseph:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot boot into Ubuntu    <--- in case that helps
<IceDane> Dunkirk: So, I don't think removing pulseaudio will be such a good idea.. I just tried playing sound through pulseaudio in VLC, and it's lagging to utter s**t.
<ectropy> How do open a new konsole with read/write access?
<Dunkirk> jnarowski, I saw that there was a whole Ubuntu sub-variant just for RoR applications. I don't remember the name, tho.
<Typos_King> ectropy   a console with r/w ?  heheh,isn't it so by default? :)
<niko-mojo> @unop did both of those things - still nothing
<jnarowski> I am using slicehost and have the option of 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 and 9.10
<Dunkirk> IceDane, What desktop environment do you run?
<unop> niko-mojo, i mentioned 3 things tho :)
<magn3ts> Ubuntu keeps regressing and using an old X11 pointer, also a particular X11 mouse theme fails to show up in the mouse point selection dialog and I can only apply it by deleting it from ~/.icons and reinstalling it (I must select "Use this theme" otherwise I have to restart since I can't select it)
<IceDane> Dunkirk: Fluxbox - think it might affect it?
<jnarowski> harty intrepid jaunty and karmic
<Chaiwalla> hello people
<Dunkirk> IceDane, Well, I was just going to say that, if you were running Gnome, I'd go for installing MORE gstreamer stuff, not taking stuff out.
<niko-mojo> @unop so you did, how do I know if its supported
<Dunkirk> IceDane, But I'm not sure if Flux is as "plugged" into gstreamer as Gnome.
<IceDane> Dunkirk: God this seems strange, all of it, heh..
<ectropy> not when konsole --noclose --real-transparency -e "scrpt_that_uses_read_and_write" , Typos_King
<Dunkirk> IceDane, I agree. I've been through many of these types of switchovers in Linux land over the years. It sucks if you get caught out.
<IceDane> Dunkirk: I'll just ask on ubuntuforums or something - thanks for the help.
<Dunkirk> magn3ts, You might try something about "update-alternatives" and x-cursor-theme.
<Typos_King> ectropy:     you get the r/w access of whatever runlevel you're on, as far as running konsole, you can just run 'konsole' and that'd work fine for either on the current runlevel
 * Typos_King dashes
<magn3ts> Dunkirk, weird, "update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme" doesn't list themes I've installed into ~
<magn3ts> Dunkirk, I could try instaling them manually
<Dunkirk> magn3ts, Oh, yeah, that only controls the system-wide stuff. Have you installed the local stuff trhough the gnome panel for themes?
<magn3ts> Dunkirk, yes.
<Dunkirk> magn3ts, I'm guessing that the two control schemes are conflicting. Ubuntu being helpful and all.
<niblz> how to start kvm
<niblz> has no wizard to start or what, sudo aptitude install kvm libvirt-bin ubuntu-vm-builder bridge-utils abd then run kvm and says fail not boot disk and I have a win7 disk in drive
<dyek> !find libxen3-dev
<ubottu> Found: libxen3-dev
<dmaxx> just wonder if it's exsist a software for ubuntu that can detect if some thirth party is monitoring u web/IM activity
<Dunkirk> niblz, You'll be wanting libvirt and VIRT-MANAGER. It's the bomb.
<magn3ts> Dunkirk, this has to be a gnome bug or something. Even after installing to /usr/local/icons it doesn't work
<niko-mojo> Has anyone got the terminal bell working in 9.04 ?
<magn3ts> Dunkirk, Other mouse themes work fine when installing through gnome-appearance
<Dunkirk> magn3ts, I'd buy that. _-/
<niblz> Dunkirk: is that part of kvm
<GeekSquid> magn3ts: you might try running gconf-editor go a little deeper into your settings, it may take a little while to find where the conflict is
<Dunkirk> niblz, No. It's a GUI management util that runs on your desktop that can (over SSH, for instance) talk to the libvirt daemon, and start, stop, even migrate VM's on the host.
<magn3ts> Its not a conflict though, its just a problem of gnome-appearance not recognizing it as a valid theme. That and I have no idea why I can use chromium for an hour with the correct iamges displayed, but when I leave and come back, when I'm in hte browser pane it switches back to the default icons
<Whille> \o/
<Tiniar_Mortas> oO
<Dunkirk> niblz, You have to install it separately, but, again, on your management machine. It's a GUI, and you may not have X installed on your server. But it could all be the same machine.
<Tiniar_Mortas> peuuuuple
<Whille> Oo
<Whille> O3>C
<Tiniar_Mortas> XD
<GeekSquid> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Whille> !lol
<Dunkirk> magn3ts, Did the screensaver kick in while you were away?
<magn3ts> Dunkirk, yeah
<ezhangin> gah, still can't get any audio out of this machine
 * magn3ts shakes his fist at xchat.
 * JrodDCx shakes his fist at magn3ts
 * GeekSquid thanks Pidgin for keeping me sane
<MJ94> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<computer_> how do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras? says package not found?
<Siph0n> I installed ubuntu on my 16GB flash drive, and in GParted it says my flash drive has 1 partition /dev/sdb1 and it is the full size of the drive and is mounted to /cdrom . But in df -h I see this : http://pastebin.com/WNrMyW7J . My / only has 3M left. Any ideas how to increase the size of / and lower the size of /cdrom? Also, where is the data stored on / if it isn't on /cdrom (my flash drive)?
<ChogyDan> Siph0n: do you care about the data?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to change username in ubuntu?
<MJ94> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Siph0n> on the flash drive? no
<Siph0n> on my hard drive, yes
<MJ94> err
<computer_> how do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras? says package not found?
<rhineheart_m> I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<rhineheart_m> I'm GNOME
<GeekSquid> Siph0n: look at line # 4 ... that is the drive you should be looking at ... aufs is part of the temporary filesystem, and not your install
<jenkinbr> !ure | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hans> hi has anyone used Flinks before?
<Siph0n> GeekSquid, also #4 is fat32 according to GParted, isnt that odd?
<message144> Hi, I have a new Dell inspiron laptop which has a very recent graphics card. Ubuntu 9.10 doesnt seem to support it very well. Can I reasonably expect that future versions will support this card?
<Nigma> message144, 1545?
<hardhatpat> anyone know of a good serial console app?
<kkloney> i need help with gateway problem
<message144> Nigma, i believe it is a 1764
<rhineheart_m> hello. is there a way to change the username of ubuntu 8.10? if yes, how?thanks.
<kkloney> i need help with gateway computer problem
<Nigma> ah, i have one 1545 and i dont find any serious problem
<kkloney> hello]
<GeekSquid> Siph0n: do a 'df -T' and pastebin that .... capitol T
<GeekSquid> message144: would you run 'lspci' and pastebin the output
<message144> GeekSquid, ok one sec
<Tiniar_Mortas> Whille,
<basy> Hi, how can i display latest 100 updated packages in shell ?
<Siph0n> GeekSquid, http://pastebin.com/sDJgYukE ... i think this is just a live install... since my username is just ubuntu
<message144> GeekSquid, here it is: http://pastebin.com/Cybksd49
<message144> GeekSquid, I am trying to see if this will eventually be supported by ubuntu so i can decide whether or not to return it to best buy
<Hans> questions about Python in Ubuntu 9.10
<hero_> so i need a really kickass ballin ubuntu program to convience my parents tonditch windows
<GeekSquid> Siph0n: looks like you are running a persistant live environment, not a live cd, or an actual install
<message144> GeekSquid, it uses the new Intel HD Graphics
<Hans> i have a Python app when run it, it showed some error in subprocess.py
<ezhangin> can someone give me a hand getting my audio out to work?
<Whille> Hey all!!! go ##goats !!!
<message144> GeekSquid, i do see this which seems optimistic: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2010-February/000737.html
<Siph0n> oh GeekSquid ..... thats what I thought. So if i want an actual install on a usb, can I do that from here?
<Tempan> I have a laptop booted up here using a live CD, what is the easiest way to dump the harddrive to a remote server?
<GeekSquid> message144: sounds like Lucid will eventually support that chipset, we are 2 months out at the moment on a actual release there... so chances are there will be a ppa for that ... lemme look around and see if I can find anything that will make a quick fix for karmic... give me 20-30 min on that though
<acovrig> I'm back, has anyone found a way to execute a cmd w/ $1 being the body of a gmail message (Evolution/Thunderbird)
<message144> GeekSquid, do you think it would be wise to go with Lucid right now at this point, or is it still unstable? (i need LAMP stack and programming tools, etc)
<GeekSquid> message144: how much ram?
<message144> GeekSquid, 4G
<acovrig> does anyone know a way to execute a cmd w/ $1 being the body of a gmail message (Evolution/Thunderbird)
<Tempan> not sure what your asking acovrig
<Tempan> do you want to email commands to a server?
<acovrig> Tempan, i want to execute a .bash w/ $1 being the body of the message i email to a gmail account
<unop> acovrig, write a script?
<unop> !script
<acovrig> !version|acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig, please see my private message
<acovrig> how do i see what version of ubuntu I am using?
<coz_> acovrig,  in terminal   lsb_release -a
<acovrig> tnks, i should know that lol
<unop> acovrig, ubottu should have messaged you ..
<acovrig> yes, but not what I was needing lol
<Tempan> I have a laptop booted up here using a live CD, what is the easiest way to dump the harddrive to a remote server?
<Tempan> acovrig, uname -a
<GeekSquid> message144: couple of options... 1. install windows, and run ubuntu in a virtual guest 2.... this might fix your problem https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/experimental-intel/+sourcepub/972269/+listing-archive-extra --- again experimental
<hipitihop> I have an init.d process (asterisk) consuming 100% cpu while not actually doing anything on my ION Atom 330 64bit system. I'm a newbie when it comes to tracing process, can someone point me at correct way to trace and debug
<q0_0p> would this be correct to copy cd and output errors iif there are?  cat /dev/cdrom > /path.iso 2> /outputerrors.txt
<message144> GeekSquid, do you think there is a good chance that the new Intel HD cards will be supported with the Lucid release?
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: are you using asterisk?
<GeekSquid> message144: simple answer = yes
<message144> ok, i guess i can wait then
<Flannel> q0_0p: use dd, not cat
<message144> GeekSquid, until then ill just deal with low res
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, yes I'm trying to set it up @ home. I have compiled from source 1.6.2.4
<Tempan> Intel chipsets are usually very well supported.
<q0_0p> Flannel, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/cdiso.iso 2> errors.txt?
<Flannel> q0_0p: yeah
<Tempan> I have a laptop booted up here using a live CD, what is the easiest way to dump the harddrive to a remote server?
<davep> where's the guy that wrote the grub2 error messages?
<davep> "error: You need to load the kernel first"
<davep> i need to give him a medal for that
<alwaizlern> haha
<Tempan> haha
<Tiniar_Mortas> hoho
<netherwolfe> hehe
<dsnyders> thrust, parry, dodge,
<dsnyders> When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  How do I fix this?
<q0_0p> Flannel, why shouldn't i use cat?
<alwaizlern> ^Thats something to go on bash.
<seanbrystone> whats a really good video editor? Specifically one that can edit Sony Handycam's HDCHD format?
<Flannel> q0_0p: cat is meant for ascii files, not binary files
<hipitihop> how do I trace/debug a process to see which module is consuming most cpu
<q0_0p> Flannel, ah
<seanbrystone> errr AVCHD*
<Flannel> q0_0p: (and actually, there is a binary cat program too, but in this case, we want to use dd)
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: so you more than likely have a memory leak in that version with the libraries that you have ... I would reccommend using the ppa version here https://launchpad.net/~pietia7-asterisk/+archive/asterisk-related?field.series_filter=karmic ... 1.6.2.0 is available ... 1.6.2.4 is still upstream and probably won't compile properly, as it is dependent on newer versions of libraries... compiling asterisk from source sounds like a major headache
<alwaizlern> System monitor can show you the processes that are running along with the memory allocated for em.
<q0_0p> Flannel, ah i c
<q0_0p> Flannel, strange when i dd the cd it errors out at 200 something mgs
<q0_0p> Flannel, maybe the cd is scratched?
<Flannel> q0_0p: I guess.  I'm not too familiar with dd errors
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, I tried that first and it had some other bug related to voip peers ... incoming voip calls appeared as if they were outgoing etc.
<candy> can anybody suggest me the link for linux news rss feed??
<q0_0p> Flannel, kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 120421
<iceroot> q0_0p: a game-cd?
<q0_0p> iceroot, windows xp cd
<acovrig> ok, I am using ubuntu desktop version 9.0.4, how/can I email a gmail account and have my comp execute a bash script with $1 being the message body (message.bash message_body)
<iceroot> q0_0p: ok, windows dont have such a copy protection
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, 1.6.2.4 compiled fine, using the source tar from the asterisk.org I only needed to add libxml2-dev
<acovrig> I am using ubuntu desktop version 9.0.4, how/can I email a gmail account and have my comp execute a bash script with $1 being the message body (message.bash message_body)
<Siph0n> How can I install ubuntu on my flashdrive, if I am using a live environment with persistent changes from the same flash drive?
<seanbrystone> whats a really good video editor? Specifically one that can edit Sony Handycam's HVCHD format?
<acovrig> Siph0n, try http://pendrivelinux.com
<dsnyders> Siph0n, pendrivelinux.org has a lot of examples.
<hipitihop> Siph0n, I have managed to just run the install and point it a my flash drive. worked for me
<acovrig> Is there a ubuntu equivalent for http://visor.binaryage.com/
<message144> GeekSquid, do you think Lucid is currently stable enough to use right now for personal use?
<Jordan_U> Siph0n, You can use loopin, but why do you need to install to the same flash drive you are booted from?
<Bllasae> two people, /nick and /quit are on a boat. /nick falls off the boat. who's left on the boat?
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: that sounds more like a call routing problem... your dialplan isn't properly configured, whereas the version you compiled is using all your CPU ... I still think you would be better off with a version that has been modified for Ubuntu, as opposed to a version that isn't tested and probably requires more upstream stuff,,, unable to tell you further
<zarck666> hola
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, same diaplan on 1.6.2.4 works perfectly with incoming and outgoing to my voip provider
<acovrig> Bllasae, /quit would be left, good luck answering that in 1 word lol
<Bllasae> lol I think I made 3 people quit
<Bllasae> There's one for sure
<GeekSquid> message144: No, and I don't think they have fixed the problem yet... I'd wait till April
<Bllasae> acovrig: lol
<anandre> I'm looking for some help with Wine and WoW.  I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft, but after copying the install over and trying to run it, I got a ton of errors in the terminal.  After that, I removed the openGL line as suggested in the troubleshooting page, but now I get an error from WoW.  However, I'm stuck - can't use the repair utility and the installer won't work (I don't have CDs).
<message144> GeekSquid, ok
<message144> GeekSquid, thanks for your help
<Siph0n> Jordan_U, because this isnt an install? my username is ubuntu.... my / only has 3MB left... the /cdrom (my flash drive) has 14GB left
<dsnyders> Bllasae, That was mean... I like it.
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: I'd take asterisk out of init.d ... run it in a terminal so you can watch what is going on... you might find out why it is crunching your CPU
<Bllasae> dsnyders: thanks :P
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, understand your point, but the current ubuntu version is also broken ... is there an earlier liek 1.6.1 verison I can install ?
<Jordan_U> Siph0n, I mean, you don't have a hard drive / flash drive / blank CD to install to?
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, is the correct way, jsut to remove asterisk file from the /etc/init.d directory ?
<Siph0n> Jordan_U, hard drive I cant use... its my works hard drive lol
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: second question yes... lemme find the earlier version
<Siph0n> rather use a flash drive lol
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, thanks, and since I installed curretn version form source, I guess I need to know how to downgrade to what you find
<Jordan_U> hipitihop, However you install make sure that you tell the installer to install grub to the flash drive ( it installs to the first hard drive by default )
<greezmunkey> acovrig, did you get an answer to your gmail question?
<jpitts> I am attempting to install Desktop 9.1 onto a system with an Asus
<jpitts> A8n-SLI  motherboard, and 4 disks on the SATA bus. 2 of those disks
<jpitts> are members of a mirror set. I have tried both using the advanced
<jpitts> partitioning screen and the default wide and use entire disk methods
<FloodBot3> jpitts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpitts> to install the OS to one of the disks that is not part of the mirror,
<jpitts> and which is configured in the BIOS to be primary in the boot
<dsnyders> When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  How do I fix this?
<jpitts> sorry about that. copy and past grossness.
<acovrig> greezmunkey, no; u got an answer?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders, Log into a failsafe gnome session and change the default resolution to something your monitor supports
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: I assume /usr/local/ or ~/asterisk/ is where you compiled from ... so safe to delete or rename... init.d/asterisk calls it so the new version called by the installed version would call the right binary
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, It happens with failsafe gnome as well.
<Jordan_U> dsnyders, Or it can probably be changed in gconf-editor
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: what version of ubuntu?
<Andys^> Hi,  how do you tell ubuntu not to try and "upgrade" your linux kernel automatically when it does all its updates? I am running an experimental kernel and don't want it to be overwritten
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, I'll take a look at gconf-editor
<ZauberExonar> Hey, a friend of mine has lost one of the task bars in GNOME, and she thinks it happened because she pressed the wrong button.  Any idea on how to fix it?
<grendal_prime> hey my mother got a new iphone but she only has an ubuntu 804 laptop.  She needs to sync it and update the os..is this possible?
<iceroot> Andys^: the kernel is not overwritten
<jpitts> was my question truncated? do i need to re-post it?
<Jordan_U> !reset-panel | ZauberExonar
<ZauberExonar> Jordan_U: how do you do that?
<GeekSquid> grendal_prime: you will need jailbreak your iphone for ubuntu to access it
<Andys^> iceroot: I saw it trying to do download and install a new kernel when running Update Manager
<iceroot> Andys^: all kernels goes to /boot
<Flannel> Jordan_U: In the future, don't use so many lines.  It makes it difficult to read
<iceroot> Andys^: yes, and the old kernels are still there
<Jordan_U> !resetpanel | ZauberExonar
<ubottu> ZauberExonar: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Flannel> jpitts: In the future, don't use so many lines.  It makes it difficult to read
<ubuntu> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, untared to home, so yes ~/asterisk-1.6.2.4
<ZauberExonar> ubottu: and if she can't reach a terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Andys^> iceroot: so you reckon its OK to let it go? if it boots the old kernel my PC will become unusable :( (lack of hardware support)
<ubuntu> !shellme
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, karmic
<ZauberExonar> ubottu: I think she lost the bar with the applications menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> Andys^: then choose in grub which kernel to boot
<jpitts> Flannel: apologies.
<Flannel> jpitts: No worries, just trying to help you get help :)
<iceroot> Andys^: they are all in /boot  have  a look there
<greezmunkey> acovrig, well I know the Gmail uses pop to recieve, so pop.gmail.com to get your mail; And it uses smtp for you to send, so smtp.gmail.com. Use ssl and you should be good! :) good luck.
<ubuntu> reboot
<Andys^> ok.. will grub boot the newest by default?
<Flannel> Andys^: Yes
<anandre> Installing Ubuntu on a Windows machine so it can dual-boot seems to be pretty easy.  How hard is it to install Windows on an Ubuntu machine and have it dual-boot?
<iceroot> Andys^: yes unless you change the config
<Andys^> cool
<Andys^> thanks
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: this is the "testing" series of 1.6
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-voip/+archive/asterisk-1.6-testing
<jpitts> Flannel: tyvm
<netherwolfe> if you install windows on an ubuntu machine you'll have to reinstall grub to get it to work
<hipitihop> anandre, if you have enough memory I'd suggest installing ubuntu and running windoze inside virtualbox
<netherwolfe> windows will setup up it's own master boot record
<greezmunkey> acovrig, I think there are pleanty of examples of scripting mail format out there, you should be able to kype one and modify it for your use.
<Jordan_U> anandre, Basically you need to resize the Ubuntu install with a linux LiveCD, then install windows, then re-install grub since windows will clobber it.
<dmaxx> how can i find out if a 3th party is monitoring the net connection(like ftp/IM/web and all that goes trough the net)
<anandre> So basically I'm better off installing Windows and then re-installing Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> dmaxx: are you on your own home connection?
<dmaxx> yeah
<anandre> hipitihop: what kind of memory?  RAM?
<iceroot> are there big difference between vanilla-kernel and the ubuntu-one? (of course same kernel-version)
<acovrig> I thought so too, but couldn't find one that worked with the secutiry :(
<blakkheim> dmaxx: then probably no one is. why do you think someone is?
<hipitihop> anandre, yes .. e.g. if you want to give windows 1gb and leave another for ubuntu
<anandre> Well, I have 8gb of RAM, so I think that'd be enough heh.
<waltercool> is lucid stable?
<blakkheim> no
<iceroot> waltercool: no
<candy> cyberink power dvd for ubuntu 9.10... link to download plz
<hipitihop> anandre, I'm sorry for jumping in and sending you off on a tangent ... I'm not even sure for what you want to use windows, is it for gaming ?
<coz_> waltercool,  definitly not...I have it installed on another system
<dmaxx> blakkheim let just say that i suspect some goverment people is on it xD
<Lachance> waltercool, not for a while longer. Would you like a copy of the release schedule?
<axisys> i installed apt-get install rubygems1.8 .. but it does not find gems
<coz_> waltercool,  although it's not bad
<iceroot> candy: google lindvd  that is the ubuntu-version
<anandre> hipitihop: yes.  I can repost my initial problem if you want.
<coz_> waltercool,  there are issues
<iceroot> candy: but you can just install libdvdcss2
<blakkheim> dmaxx: then they probably are. tunnel all your traffic through ssh to a remote system that you believe to be unmonitored
<Lachance> waltercool, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<GeekSquid> anandre: you don't need dual boot ... you could run 3 copies of windows 7 within ubuntu simultainously without slowing down... virtual of course
<acovrig> I tried fetchmail and getmail, and it didn't work
<waltercool> coz_, I like testing things... but i dont like when a system is fully crashed
<coz_>  candy   in terminal      *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, so this is a testing/later version of the nromal repository version ?
<iceroot> waltercool: unstable does not mean its crashing all the time
<waltercool> Lachance, Is 'useable'?
<candy> ??
<waltercool> iceroot, My last time with lucid was terrible
<kaz00> anyone have any experience using ndiswrapper for windows USB drivers... this is not for wifi access, but usb drive access
<iceroot> waltercool: please use ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I want to send a sms to an email address (gmail is what I'm using) and have my computer filter my messages and execute the mesage body
<anandre> So now to find out about this virtual box business.
<dmaxx> ok^^ but blakkheim do it exsist a software that can see if u connection get picket up??(i know about wireshark buuut)
<iceroot> waltercool: /join #ubuntu+1
<coz_> waltercool,  well it isnt crashing but it is in alpha state right now..so anything can happen from now till the end of April
<Lachance> waltercool, Lucid is usable, of course. =) But unless you're quite Linux-savvy you might end up with considerably less hair than you started with.
<waltercool> iceroot, ok
<Dill> does anyone out there know how to install the Remote Desktop app for the NBR?
<avemaria> i want to password protect certain applications how to do that
<blakkheim> dmaxx: if someone is monitoring you (your isp for example) there won't be any clear way for you to notice (thats the point)
<axisys> i should have looks for gem instead of gems .. found it
<dmaxx> oh okey
<dawning> I need to capture an image from a v4l device and dump it in to a file, so like "program_name /dev/video0 -output=filename.png" - know of anything like this?
<blakkheim> dmaxx: basically, encrypt everything
<GeekSquid> hipitihop:  1:1.6.2.0~rc2-0ubuntu1.1 is the latest in repo... the testing probably has a little more work done to it
<dmaxx> ok
<Jordan_U> avemaria, What applications and why?
<jpitts> dmaxx: there is no inherent 'trace' left when someone  monitors a tcp/ip stream
<waltercool> Lachance, Uhmm... i just want use a system without crashes like my last time with lucid (X crash)
<anandre> GeekSquid, which virtual box app should I get?  virtualbox-ose?
<coz_> avemaria,  I know you can password protect files and directories  and databases... which applications do you want password protection for?
<greezmunkey> acovrig, well I gave you what you need to send out to gmail, the rest is up to you! Sorry I can't be of any further help!
<GeekSquid> anandre: I use the closed source version ... but either will work
<avemaria> jordan: its accounting application and i dont want anybody to use that application even if they have the laptop
<Lachance> waltercool, Then use Karmic Koala, which is our current stable Ubuntu release.
<dmaxx> put is't it possib 2 send a "tracker" 2 see where connections goes??
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, so just following normal ppa and then apt install will replace what I have or do I need more involved downgrade/removal ?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, thanks
<avemaria> Jordan: sometimes frnds use the laptop so i need to paswd. protect it thats all
<anandre> GeekSquid, I just did a search in the package manager for virtual box.  I'm none too savvy with Ubuntu, but I got fed up with Windows crashing.
<iceroot> avemaria: not possible
<jpitts> dmaxx: what might such a tracker do?
<Jordan_U> avemaria, If it's really the data rather than the application you care about look into the guest session feature
<iceroot> avemaria: not possible to protect applications you installed with apt-get
<waltercool> Lachance, Yes, im using karmic, but i wanna use some apps of gnome 2.30
<coz_> avemaria,  run the application under another user name
<GeekSquid> anandre: yeah.. install it and run ... and you will be able to setup a win guest
<coz_> avemaria,  tell no one about that user :)
<avemaria> you mean to say change the permissions
<Jordan_U> iceroot, That's not quite true, there is just no standard way.
<anandre> GeekSquid, do I need a copy of Windows to install for virtualbox to use or does it create one?
<dmaxx> jpitts just 2 confirm if it's other people that sould or not
<avemaria> if yes, then if change its grp and owner to root then is should ask for password?
<coz_> avemaria,  create another user account ...install the applicatoin on that... i doubt its database will be accessible from the previous user account  or at least shouldnt be
<avemaria> okay
<sha0> ubottu: Files in package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avemaria> coz:thanks
<GeekSquid> anandre:  you will need a copy of windows and a COA ... just like installing windows, just in a virtual harddrive
<anandre> GeekSquid, COA?
<Jordan_U> avemaria, Do you really care about the application or is it just the *data* that that application can access?
<coz_> avemaria,  let me know if that works for you
<sha0> Good day.  I installed gsnes9x but have no idea what the binary is...  How do I see which files were installed, if you please?
<dawning> How can I grab a snapshot from my webcam from the command line (it's a v4l device, I'd like a png)??
<GeekSquid> anandre: Certificate of authenticity...  the codes that come with windows that allow you to install
<trism> sha0: dpkg -L gsnes9x; will list all the files installed
<avemaria> sure, but how do i migrate the existing data
<sha0> trism: dpkg.  Thanks so much!
<candy> iceroot, is it available in syanptic manager?
<Jordan_U> avemaria, Do you really care about the application or is it just the *data* that that application can access? ( please answer this question, because it it's the data then there is a very easy and complete solution built into Ubuntu )
<coz_> dawning,  you could in install streamer and then the command should be   streamer -f jpeg -o /path/to/image.jpeg
<sha0> trism: Wouldn't you know it's "GSnes9x".  Thanks again.
<hipitihop> anandre, any specific games you are trying to run on windows ?, because fair few can be run with WINE but if you have already eliminated that then I'm not sure running in a VM will help you much for gaming
<dawning> coz_: Cool, thanks, I'll take a look
 * sha0 smacks his forehead and bids all a farewell.
<jpitts> dmaxx: all your computer knows about your network traffic is what your gateway ( probably your router ) tells is. and all it knows is what your ISP tells it. and so on. any party in the middle could play any game they wanted to, and you would have no way of knowing. UNLESS you are using a secure protocol.
<coz_> dawning,  and changer the format to .png  but I have not tested that part
<anandre> hipitihop, WoW specifically.
<coz_> dawning,  just found this    http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/25
<dmaxx> ok
<kaji> evening folks!
<anandre> I know it can be run in Wine because there's plenty of sites with instructions on how to do it, but I'm encountering errors trying to do it.
<GeekSquid> kaji: hello friend
<computer_> how do i play m3u files?
<avemaria> Jordan: its both the things data as well as application, when i think of this solution i.e create a new user i might not access all the other applications that i have installed within the existing user
<hipitihop> anandre, http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_functionality_on_Wine
<computer_> !m3u
<coz_> computer_,  isnt m3u a playlist file for mp3?
<daarthweezer6> can someon help me with installing oblivion on ubuntu 9.10?  I tried to install it via pol and it takes me to the play menu and when i hit play it shuts down
<Nikyo> Has anyone seen or know of a problem with Ubuntu 9.10, where when you close a laptop, the laptop does not go into sleep or hibernate mode, just locks up with a black screen,please.
<kaji> Got two issues I was hoping to get help with, one is getting the screen rotation to work with my lifebook p1510d, i found a post about it, but some of the files needed for it are gone. The second...and it's kinda crazy, but is there a way to get the fingerprint sensor working for login? (totallysuperflous, but fun)
<coz_> computer_,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu -restrected-extras
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, now, I think you missed a response for me :-) do I need to downgrade/remove before trying this testing ppa version ?
<grendal_prime> anyone on the iphone ubuntu problem?
<computer_> did that already
<anandre> hipitihop, here's a rather silly question.  I installed Wine before realizing I should get Wine1.2.  How do I check which I'm using (did Wine1.2 overwrite Wine)?
<coz_> computer_,  but an m3u is just actually a playlist i believe
<dawning> coz_: Cool, looks good.. Seems I'm having an annoying little apt problem I'll have to deal with in order to install that...
<Dr_Willis> anandre:  wine --version
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: remove any installed version, remove /etc/init.d/asterisk ... then install the ppa version
<Ganymede> anyone having nivdia-glx-96 working with karmic with compiz running? i tried earlier and ran into trouble because of an unsupported xorg version
<coz_> dawning,  cool let me know if all works out :)
<hipitihop> anandre, I uess that dpeends on how you installed. normaly you should be installing evrything via synaptic and it gets taken care of
<coz_> Ganymede,  is this an upgraded system or a clean install?
<coz_> Ganymede,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<Ganymede> coz_, upgraded system, from 9.04...back then my geforce 3 worked fine
<anandre> hipitihop, I did it via sudo apt-get I think.  Willis' command returned wine-1.1.31, which I would assume is not wine1.2?
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, that takes care of init.d but whatabout all the guff the 'make' and make install does
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, will teh ppa install version just sort that out ? or is there a correct way to remove an instlalation that was done from a source compile/install
<Ganymede> coz_, actually, i'm not in front of this computer right now, i'm now deciding whether to buy an FX series card just for driver support, but i'm sure it was an NV20
<coz_> Ganymede,   ok  and you installed from hardware drivers?
<daarthweezer6> if someone could help me with oblivion that would be great because I am fairly new to linux and am not quite sure how to do all the tweeking with the software yet
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: that all happens within the working directory i.e. ~/asterisk1.6.xxxxx doesn't change anything outside of that directory
<seanbrystone> im trying to copy my public key to my laptop, im able to copy it to my desktop, getting error: ERROR: NO identities found, what am i doing wrong?
<hipitihop> anandre, apt-get is what synaptice uses underneath anyway so you would only have one version
<anandre> hipitihop, never mind.  Package manager says it's wine1.2
<Ganymede> coz_, yes, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 or something...the automatic hardware detection thing did not suggest the driver for me
<Ganymede> coz_, i assume it did not suggest the restricted driver because it knew 96 series did not work on ubuntu 9.10
<coz_> Ganymede,  ok you may want to go to either #ubuntu-x  or #nvidia  channels .... I dont have a card like that to test here
<Ganymede> coz_, okay, thanks
<jpitts> long install question (repeat) http://paste.ubuntu.com/384822/
<hipitihop> anandre, ok then you should be right to go
<anandre> hipitihop, the Wowwiki link you gave me is more or less a link I posted earlier (which I was following).  WoW still refuses to work for me though. :s
<daarthweezer6> actually be back soon finishing a movie.  my email is ezrafink@freegeek.org if someone can email me the instructions
<anandre> It boots up, goes to a black screen, and comes back with a whole bunch of stuff in the terminal and my screen resolution is now 800x600 instead of its normal value.
<coz_> jpitts,  out of my experience with that one ...sorry
<daarthweezer6> thank you in advance :)
<GeekSquid> jpitts: use LVM ... Logical Volume Managment ... it is a true raid0 .. so ubuntu needs to see it as that
<kaji> I'm mostly only concerned with the screen rotation button actually rotating the screen if anyone can help me.
<Roasted> simple question - firing up emerald theme manager for the first time. Is there a secret to using this? Whenever I dbl click on other themes, nothing happens.
<GeekSquid> Roasted: what version of ubuntu?
<Roasted> 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  emerald is a dieing off project. - You basically download  themes now from different sites. the 'repos' for the themes in the theme manager has been down for some time
<coz_> daarthweezer,   did you look here   http://www.uesp.net/wiki/oblivion:linux
<xangua> Roasted: emerald --replace
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, oh really? I wanst aware of that.
<coz_> from alt+F2 ^^
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, are the themes you get from gnome look and whatnot kind of taking over?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  if it works for you use it if you want. But dont be suprised if more and more issues arise
<seanbrystone> im trying to copy my public key to my laptop, im able to copy it to my desktop, getting error: ERROR: NO identities found, what am i doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  emerald themes are not the same as gnome/metacity themes.
<kaz00> kaz
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, is there a significant difference?
<jpitts> GeekSquid: i am not sure it really is a true hardware raid after reading some things - i get the impression it is some weird driver-assisted 'thing'. in any case, it is a large, NTFS-formatted media storage volume, and i am unwilling to break the mirror. i am quite nervous about LVM.
<coz_> Roasted,  right now there are only 2 supported window decorations supported by compiz    gtk-window-decorator and  kde4-window-decorator
<hipitihop> anandre, ah sorry about that... there was some python script stuff about that automated a lot of this stuff, can't remeber the name of that now
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  the 2 progrms are differnt. some themes may look similer.. but its like asking  how kde and gnome themes are related. :)
<kaji> I need help getting the screen rotation to work with my lifebook p1510d, i found a post about it, but some of the files needed for it are gone, and I'm nowhere near special enough to figure these things out without somehelp from a G33|<
<floodpanic> hey guys
<floodpanic> hoe everything is good
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  emerald has its own themeing engine.    Both emerald and the gtk decorator work with compiz to give windows their deorations.
<kaji> !hi|floodpanic
<ubottu> floodpanic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<GeekSquid> SGU is on ... Got to GO yo
<Guest79539> question about running boxee in 9.10 after memory upgrade to 1gb on dell inspiron 1150
<Rallaster> Good evening all
<floodpanic> i have to say that XCHAT on ubuntu is not as comfortable as mirc
<Guest79539> boxee crashes now!
<Dr_Willis> floodpanic:  thers xchat, and xchat-gnome. most people perfer xchat.
<Tempan> floodpanic, I disagree.
<kaji> floodpanic: try konversation
<blakkheim> floodpanic: use irssi
<Tempan> ^
<user442> actually irssi is not bad
<floodpanic> i'm a newbie
<Dr_Willis> Thers also 20+ IRC clients you can choose from.
<user442> although it's a text client
<floodpanic> i can get a proper channells list
<seanbrystone> floodpanic, you might wanna change your name, i had to hit tab 4 times to do your name, but anyways once you get used to xchat you wont go to anything else :)
<Rallaster> I use Pidgin for my IRC client, and I like it
<coz_> floodpanic,  I prefer xchat
<Dr_Willis> floodpanic:  on this network getting a channel list often floods the client off the network.
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<floodpanic> hahahahaha
<floodpanic> ok i'm sure i will be fine in a while
<Dr_Willis> Its been years since ive ever tried to get a channel list on any cient.. on any irc server
<floodpanic> i'm not used to irc, last time i opened it was bout 6 years ago
<Dr_Willis> and ive been ircing since the 1980's or so.
<Tempan> bbc ftw
<user442> was irc even around in the 80s?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  wow got me beat by a few years :)
<jpitts> yes.
<seanbrystone> what were you using a 300 baud modem?
<floodpanic> Dr_Willis: how can i get a list of channels?
<dawning> coz_: Well, that works, but it captures the videos from the cameras in video mode, not photo mode - restricting the resolution.. Also, no png support.
<Dr_Willis> user442:  yes. I recall compiling 'irc' (not ircii) from source
<user442> the first time i logged on was in 95.  but i haven't used it much for years
<user442> wow
<dawning> coz_: Still, it's a step in the right direction
<coz_> dawning,  mm   ok then google   ubuntu  capture web cam image  see what comes up
<Dr_Willis> floodpanic:  no idea. I never wanted a full list of 80% useless channels with lots of !!!!'s in the names to try to get them to move to the top of the list
<jontravolta> making love
<Tempan> can you pipe tar through ssh?
<floodpanic> Dr_Willis: ok i start having a clue of the way it works
<seanbrystone> speaking of SSH, im trying to copy my public key to my laptop, im able to copy it to my desktop, getting error: ERROR: NO identities found, what am i doing wrong?
<kaji> I need help getting the screen rotation to work with my lifebook p1510d, i found a post about it, but some of the files needed for it are gone, and I'm nowhere near special enough to figure these things out without somehelp from a G33|<
<floodpanic> Dr_Willis: hope i won't bother asking question on any problem
<jpitts> Tempan: yes
<jdal> can someone help me: running Karmic on dell inspiron 1150 (pentium 4), upgraded mem to 1 gb recently and now boxee crashes on me! running dual boot on separate partitions and can't pass direct3d test on windows side either. help!
<coz_> floodpanic,  on xchat hit  Serve menu  "List of channels"
<dawning> coz_: Yeah, I'm actually looking in to a list of v4l tools, thanks!
<Tempan> tar zcvf - file.f | ssh user@server "cat > tarfile.tar.gz" ?
<Rallaster> Ok, I've been looking for help on this, but in Karmic in system monitor, all of my processes say 'poll_schedule_timeout' or 'futex_wait_queue_me' and my CPU maxes out for no apparent reason for a few seconds and Ubuntu locks up for a few seconds
<coz_> dawning,  no problem  good luck with this... right now my web cam doesnt work or I would help further
<airtonix> Tempan, you would setup a ssh tunnel i imagine instead
<hipitihop> anandre, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/ but I'm not familiar with
<jpitts> Tempan: looks right
<dawning> coz_: lol, np dude
<brendon> GeekSquid, I have good news to report. I was able to get the Intel Arrandale HD gx card working by following this: http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+intel+arrandale+intel+graphics+media+accelerator+hd+with+ubuntu+9.10
<nimblerabit> Anybody know if there are special steps to take in order to get sound to work through a spdif cable?
<Dr_Willis> floodpanic:  ask ubuntu support related quetions here. Other general linux/chitchat questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpitts> Tempan: although if its just one file....scp'd be easier
 * Tempan claps for brendon 
<Tempan> it's an entire disk
<brendon> Tempan, it just feels good when something actually works
<Tempan> nimblerabit, I've tried but given up, more pressing projects. =/
<Tempan> that it does brendon
<jpitts> Tempan: and, ssh does compression.
<overmacht> !seen BillGates
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> Sorry overmacht. I haven't seen BillGates around.
<seanbrystone> KindOne, are you a bot?
<brendon> goodnight all.. its been a good day
<Tempan> jpitts, looks like I'm getting about 8mbits throughput.
<jpitts> Tempan: thats better than 7!
<Tempan> =)
<jpitts> :D
<nimblerabit> Tempan, ouch it's that difficult?
<Rallaster> Is 'poll_schedule_timeout' even something I should be worrying about?
<Tempan> nimblerabit, it was a brand new chipset.
<nimblerabit> darn I don't really have any other option for my sound =/
<Tempan> there are prolly better drivers out now, it's been about a year.
<nimblerabit> alright I'll keep looking around
<airtonix> does ubuntu update a particular file when the laptop lid closes ?
<jpitts> GeekSquid: well. plan b. install Win7 long enough to retrieve data off the mirror. disable RAID, reinstall ubuntu and use mdraid.
<seanbrystone> having SSH prob, im trying to copy my public key to my laptop, im able to copy it to my desktop, getting error: ERROR: NO identities found, what am i doing wrong?
<hipitihop> anandre, let me know if you have success with it, I'd be interested for me too
<Tempan> airtonix, there's a lid event in acpi
<airtonix> Tempan, might have my answer here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076486
<jpitts> seanbrystone: are you using ssh-copy-id ?
<seanbrystone> airtonix, i think a program like iwatch would detect any file changes
<seanbrystone> jpitts, yeah
<jpitts> seanbrystone: you are invokign it from your desktop?
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, ok only just gettin back to my issue ;-) I've backud up my diaplan and sip.conf ... I have also stopped the asterisk process so is removing /etc/init.d/asterisk enough ot will I also need to reboot ?
<anandre> hipitihop, I'm looking into the virtualbox right now.  I've yet to find more info on Wine beyond a lot of the same pages seeming to have the same info.
<seanbrystone> jpitts, yep
<anandre> But I'll let you know how it turns out.
<hipitihop> anandre, ok virtualbox will work guaranteed assuming you have your original disks and license to activate... the only thing I'm not 100% certain of is you require power graphics drivers or performance critical
<jpitts> seanbrystone: and your public key file is in .ssh/ ?
<seanbrystone> yea
<anandre> hipitihop, do I absolutely need the original disks or will an ISO work?
<jpitts> seanbrystone: what does ls -l <path/to/keyfile> tell you?
<hipitihop> anandre, I use vb in my everyday paid software development which I have no choice but to run on windows, so I know vb works and is stbale, but I also don't try and run grphic intensive games.
<Tempan> anandre, yes, an ISO will work. if you have legal keys
<anandre> Tempan, I have keys, just no discs laying around.  Been moving a lot lately.
<seanbrystone> jpitts, it lists all my keys
<Tempan> hipitihop, I dont think virtualbox does any 3d graphics acceleration.
<faileas> virtualbox has graphics accelration actually
<hipitihop> anandre, I've never tried installing widows off iso but I don't think there is any copy-protection and the like so should work
<rifter> anandre, are you talking about windows disks?
<Tempan> been a while since I've used it.
<jpitts> seanbrystone: i am specifically interested in the mode bits set on your key file.
<anandre> rifter, yea.
<faileas> and yeah, you can install it off an ISO, if its a VM
<root51> hello guys
<Tempan> anandre, you can mount an ISO as a cd/dvd in virtualbox
<rifter> anandre, on those the only thing you have to make sure is it's the exact same versionincluding sp in order for windows  to acknowledge it if you are using it to install stuff to an existing windows install
<jpitts> seanbrystone: for example, for me, ls -l .ssh/id_dsa.pub  returns -rw-r--r--  1 jpitts  staff  625 Oct 29 08:34 .ssh/id_dsa.pub
<seanbrystone> jpitts, i think its working now
<airtonix> if i put "/home/$USER/bin/lid_event" (without quotes) in /etc/acpi/lid.sh, will $USER equate to the user on the dekstop or root ? if not my username then how can i make it equal my username ?
<jpitts> seanbrystone: oh. cool. what did you change?
<hipitihop> Tempan, http://blogs.sun.com/fatbloke/entry/3d_graphics_acceleration_with_virtualbox
<user442> virtualbox works well
<seanbrystone> jpitts, was using wrong file name hehe
<jpitts> seanbrystone: :D
<rifter> Tempan, yeah iso mounted using daemontools or similar will act like a cd
<jpitts> seanbrystone: happens to all of us.
<hipitihop> I think virtualbox is the best os vm out there at the moment... lets hope Oracle doesn't screw it up
<faileas> hipitihop: its significantly FOSS. hopefully at worst, they can fork
<hipitihop> Tempan, wouldn't you need to mount the iso in linux ? to do the install ?
<sec0nd> I have three linux distros tripple boot. I'm using grub2. I need a way to manage all of the kernels and initrds. They will periodically change when updated and 2 of the distros are on an encrypted lvm2 luks partition. Every distro has it's own /etc/grub.d/ folder and each of them needs the 40_custom entry to add the encrypted lvm2 distros. Is there a better way to manage this?
<Tempan> hipitihop, just point the VM to the ISO and have it mount it
<hipitihop> Tempan, that's what I would have thought, no need for daemontools which is a windoze iso mounter afaik
<faileas> linux has loopmount anyway
<humoi> im trying to copy something from ubuntu to windows but it keeps saying i dont have permission. I setup the folder to be shared with all permissions though. :/
<hipitihop> faileas, indeed, all that stuff is just out of the box
<faileas> which is a NATIVE way to mount isos. none of that slightly dodgy third party app stuff ;p
<zicada> sec0nd: the numbers, f.example 40, refer to priority
<zicada> sec0nd: so one way (of many) would be to control them by pri
<jpitts> daemontools is an iso mounter AND a security dodge
<zicada> another, more logical, would be to get more workstations
<faileas> hipitihop: the only thing i 'hate' about linux is how scattered some resources are. But that encourages me to explore ;p
<zicada> or cut down on the amt of usable distros
<Viking667> Hi. How do I _make_ pulseaudio not start up without removing it off the hard drive altogether?
<humoi> hello?
<faileas> Ziber,  sec0nd  - or use VMs ;p
<Viking667> because every time I try to turn it off, it restarts.
<root51> im using karmic ubuntu
<coz_> Viking667,  system/preferences/startup applications
<root51> i encounter trouble ablout my slave drive
<root51> i can' to open my slave drive ntfs partition
<humoi> hello!
<root51> what i can do
<zicada> root51: try discribing the actual problem
<coz_> Viking667,  if that doesnt work   sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf  and start that in terminal with  sudo sysv-rc-conf and use the arrows to move and the space bar to x out
<zicada> "trouble" doesnt really tell anyone anything
<jpitts> root51: how are you mounting it
<root51> u can't display
<sec0nd> zicada: whats is pri?
<Tempan> Firefox seams to lock up my audio, when I load firefox w/o VLC playing sound my audio will just go dead until I logout. anyone have any ideas of what to check?
<hipitihop> faileas, I understand your point but I don't truly understand the fs and it's general architecture (even though running it on some imbeded devices and all over the house) so I do not feel qualified to criticise it at this point
<humoi> come on
<humoi> hello?
<coz_> humoi,   hey guy  is there an issue  with ubuntu?
<humoi> yes
<han_> hello, is there anyway i can show all mouse button events? .. my mouse buttons are not working properly, so i would like to see what it sends (im on xubuntu 9.10)
<humoi> from windows it is telling me that i dont have permissions to copy an ubuntu share
<Tempan> humoi chmod
<zicada> sec0nd: priority
<humoi> chmod what?
<kaoala> why my firefox iis dosn't work to playing flash player?
<zicada> sec0nd: the lower number takes prescendence
<Viking667> coz_: well, pulseaudio doesn't show up in that "Startup Applications", and when I try turning it off as a service, it says it's running as per-user.
<root51> what i can to display my slave drive in ubuntu karmic
<sec0nd> zicada: thats not the problem. I have a /etc/grub.d for each distro and each one updateds the /boot partition seperatly replacing entries etc when the kernel or initrd is upgraded
<humoi> Tempan, chmod what ?
<coz_> Viking667,  ok the other way is to install sysv-rc-conf
<coz_> Viking667,   sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<Viking667> and what would that do?
<humoi> chmod: missing operand
<Tempan> humoi, check the file permissions to make sure you have r access
<coz_> Viking667,   then open a terminal and type    sudo   sysv-rc-conf
<humoi> Tempan, i do
<humoi> but what's r access?
<coz_> Viking667,  then use the arrows to maneuver through until you find pulseaudio  then hit the space bar to x  that
<root51> in my past configuration my slave drive is display
<coz_> Viking667,  then close out of the terminal and restart
<Tempan> humoi, chmod 755 file
<root51> my slave drive is partition by ntfs
<humoi> Tempan, what does that do?
<Viking667> coz_: could I simply rename the file in /etc/init/pulseaudio  instead?
<Viking667> nope, guess that won't work.
<Tempan> it changes the file permissions to allow the owner full acces, group and others read and execute premissions
<coz_> Viking667,  in karmic pulseaudio is more intricatly twined with gnome so my guess is you may have issues  but you can stop the service with sysv-rc-conf
<coz_> Viking667,  I dont know what the results will be though
<han_> bump: is there anyway i can show (or log) all mouse button events? .. my mouse buttons are not working properly, so i would like to see what it sends (im on xubuntu 9.10)
<humoi> what do i put in place of "file"?
<humoi> Tempan, p
<Tempan> humoi the name of the file
<humoi> Tempan, there are thousands of files
<Tempan> humoi chmod 755 myFile
<Viking667> The results were:  PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<coz_> Viking667,  however you can restart it under sysv-rc-conf again if there are too many iussues
<dj_segfault> My understanding is that you can't really not use pulseaudio because of a change in the kernel that makes it impossible to access sound from more than one process at a time.  Personally I would like to take pulseaudio out back and shoot it.
<Viking667> dj_segfault: I want to do worse than that.
<Tempan> humoi chmod -R 755 /path/to/directory/
<root51> what i can to display my slave drive (nfts) in my ubuntu karmic
<manas> hi, how do i use unicode?
<coz_> Viking667,  pulsesaudio on karmic is definitly an issue right now
<root51> any possible options?
<donvito> were can i get cccam for ubuntu 9.10
<Viking667> when it DOES work, it works fine. But when it goes off into lala land, I want to shoot it, because then it locks up the CPU and sends the load high.
<donvito> were can i get cccam for ubuntu 9.10
<dj_segfault> Viking667: See http://www.thekramers.net/wordpress/index.php/20100223/linux-failures/  for my feelings about pulseaudio
<Viking667> anyhow, it sounds like i need to reboot this puppi. Darn.
<soldado_> hola
<root51> please help to fix my problem
<Tempan> donvito, dont ask here.
<dj_segfault> Viking667: doing pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start usually does the trick for me
<Guest98129> Why wont linux multi task somethings. For example, If I try to run my update manager concurently with an apt-get install. Why is that?
<barcrawler> anyone know how I can set default monitor in 9.10 - currently it's defaulting to my svideo out on a ati hd4350 instead of my dvi - both monitors are working fine, I'd just really like to have log in occur on the lcd and not the old commodore 2002 I have hooked up..
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, I've got gconf-editor running (finally).  Any suggestions as to what to look for regarding my monitor display issue?
<Tempan> Guest98129, because only one instance of a update manager can me running at any given time.
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, Your understanding is incorrect.
<manas> Can anyone help me use unicode
<dj_segfault> Guest98129: Because they're both trying to access the same database of installed apps.
<dsnyders> Guest98129, Update and apt-get both access the installed software database.  One would corrupt the other.
<Guest98129> big deal?
<JDShewey> I have a macbook 2,1 and my touchpad is not working after upgrading to 9.10. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: Then please explain
<Tempan> Guest98129, yes, big deal.
<Tempan> Guest98129, no point in running two update managers concurrently.
<Viking667> dj_segfault: yeah, but it doesn't reset the running program so that it points to the new running pulseaudio. Not fair.
<Viking667> dj_segfault: anyhow, I suspect I'd better reboot to take my stuff good.
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, If removing pulseaudio does cause problems it's not a kernel change that has done it. Current alsa can still handle multiple sound sources just fine.
<root51> what i can do to display my slave drive (ntfs)?
<dj_segfault> JDShewey: Does any mouse work?
<root51> please help to solve this problem?
<root51> can u figured out
<Guest98129> well why cant I utilize my graphics card? when I check the drivers in the system menu, it tells me there arent any proprietary drivers
<JDShewey> yes. USB mouse works.
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: Then what the hell do we need that POS pulseaudio for then?
<Tempan> root51, http://www.linux-faqs.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?p=1285
<dj_segfault> Guest98129: How old is your card?
<Guest98129> 9800m gts :o
<coz_> Guest98129,   and nothing shows up in   system/adminstration/hardware drivers?
<Guest98129> no sir
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, The ability to run applications that have different latency requirements without having them all have to use the least common denominator as a buffer size using more battery. Output hot plugging / redirection, network sound. Per application volume control...
<coz_> Guest9062,  mm  you could manually install but if you are not experienced with that it can be a bit of a bump to get through
<JDShewey> dj_segfault: yes, USB mouse works
<Guest98129> Hmm, detected this time.
<coz_> Guest9062,  and since it is not showing up in hardware drivers  it may be something wrong on that end with install or hardware....is the power cable plugged into the card?
<dj_segfault> Guest98129: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.36.html says your card is supported
<coz_> Guest9062,  just to be sure  in terminal type   lspci | grep -i vga
<brez> Hey Guys, for some reason, after installing 9.10 I'm unable to connect to the internet via ipv6, only ipv6.
<brez> any ideas what would be causing this?
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: I'm not saying I don't believe you, but I've never heard of any of those abilities being attributed to PA.  In fact, I've never seen any GUI for PA to do things like volume controls for individual apps.
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, Open up System > Preferences > Sound in karmic right now if you are using pulseaudio
<Guest98129> How can I connect to an ssh server through ubuntu? Currently I'm using windows7 with puTTy/cygwin. I would like to use this os also.
<dj_segfault> JDShewey: What driver was your trackpad using?  synaptic?  psmouse?
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, The per application volume control is in the "applications" tab.
<jpitts> ssh
<alpharesearch> to copy just one file from a directory to another non existing directory I had to use two command... is there a better way of doing this with just one command?
<alpharesearch> root@ubuntu:/.private# mkdir -p /.private/usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux
<alpharesearch> root@ubuntu:/.private# cp -p /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer /.private/usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
<Tempan> Guest98129, from command line ssh user@server
<hipitihop> brez, maybe unrelated but I found after installing wicd, all wifi and cabled connection quirks disappeared.
<faileas> Guest98129: oh, easy, ssh is the commad. there's a load of optios
<Guest98129> :D
<Guest98129> man ssh then
<faileas> just ssh
<faileas> it'll spit out the basics
<dsnyders> When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  Someone suggested using gconf-editor, but I'm unclear as to what to look for.  The resolution is set properly in /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: OK I admit I never saw that before, but there's only one app there.  alsa plugin firefox.  How does one add applications?
<coz_> Guest9062,  did you want to try the nvidia manual install?
<root51> not effect
<hipitihop> what is the correct way to add ppa's in Karmic ?
<faileas> Guest98129: there's also putty
<Viking667> Hm. Nope, that didn't stop the pulseaudio.
<Guest98129> What about the xserver?
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, Open another application and start playing sound
<coz_> hipitihop,  system/administration/software sources
<Viking667> I'm beginning to think I'll have to remove it from the system outright.
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: OK, will fool around with that later.  Thanks for the info.  I still hate it, but at least I now know it's good for something.  When it works.
<hipitihop> coz_, thanks but there is a command line way of doing things.
<Viking667> so _something_ forces pulseaudio to start up... but what?
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, You're welcome.
<Gina> shell
<Gina> shellshell
<Gina> shellshell
<Gina> shellshell
<Gina> shellshell
<FloodBot3> Gina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> hipitihop,  yep  or just edt  /etc/atp/sources.list
<hipitihop> coz_, and I don't mean editing /etc/apt/source.list
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: Can I quote your text on that blog post (attributed or not, your choice)?
<ian_> Hi there, can someone help me out with a graphics card issue?
<coz_> hipitihop,  :)
<dj_segfault> ian_: Not unless you tell us what it is
<Guest98129> secure shell
<Gina> shellshell
<Gina> shellshell
<FloodBot3> Gina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hipitihop> coz_, google is my friend... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-simplified-way-to-add-ppa-repositories-in-karmic.html
<jrib> hipitihop: there's nothing different about how you add ppa's from previous releases.  You're probably thinking of some convenience script like add-apt-repository though
<faileas> Guest98129: ssh -cx i think.
<coz_> hipitihop,  how about   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily for example
<ian_> ok, well I'm using an FX 5600, and I've installed the drivers for it, but the highest resolution I can get is 640x480, without the driver I can get 800x600, which is bizare
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, No, let me get a link from the creator of pulseaudio that explains the details of that latency bit better.
<dsnyders> jrib, what's a ppa?
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: M'kay.  Thanks.
<hipitihop> coz_, :-)
<jrib> dsnyders: a repository made by users like you
<ian_> I would like to use a higher res like 1280x768
<ian_> but I'm stuck with 640x480
<jrib> !fixres > ian_
<ubottu> ian_, please see my private message
<ian_> ok
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, In fact if you are willing to take the time, http://0pointer.de/blog/ has many posts that are worth reading ( still looking for the one on buffer sizes )
<zicada> fantastic nickname
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, Here is a good short post about features: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/win7-plays-catchup.html
<barcrawler> Anyone know of a simple way to change which monitor is default (login, icons, etc) on dual in 9.10? I swear there used to be a check box for this in 7.04..
<swtz> anyone know of a terminal calendar application that can handle ics files?
<Gina> hi
<Gina> shell
<Gina> shellshell
<Gina> shellshell
<Gina> shellshell
<Gina> shellshell
<FloodBot3> Gina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zicada> heh
<dsnyders> Gina is having problems, by the looks of it.
<humoi> what is shell
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: Thanks.  I'll read through those tomorrow and mention them in my post.  Feel free to comment on the post yourself, though.  I'm not a hater, I just never met anyone who didn't have problems with pulseaudio.
<zicada> yeah its obviously a real person wondering about ubuntu issues dsnyders
<zicada> *sigh*
<dsnyders> humoi, a shell is a program that allows a user to enter commands.  There are many shells available in linux.
<zicada> he just mistakenly did that
<Guest98129> shell protect the kernal from you :D
<kevcox1> I have a very simple newbie network question....
<zicada> kevcox1: just ask the question
<kevcox1> I just setup a new box with Ubuntu Server, Shorewall and webmin.  It is connected to the open Internet and only computers on the same subnet of the ISP can access it.
<kevcox1> I know it is not Shorewall since I can clear it and get the same results.
<zicada> kevcox1: not an ubuntu issue, ask the shorewall people
<blakkheim> !webmin | kevcox1
<ubottu> kevcox1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dsnyders> kevcox1, can the new box access the internet?
<acovrig> how do I get a 'Pipe to Program' from evolution to *.bash variable?
<kevcox1> Yes, the new box can access the Internet
<zicada> kevcox1: ask shorewall people
<dsnyders> kevcox1, sound's like everything is set up properly then.
<kevcox1> Since I can clear Shorewall it is not a shorewall issue
<zicada> hehe
<jrib> acovrig: you should probably rephrase your question, because it doesn't make much sense to me
<kevcox1> I stand corrected...I cannot ping google.com
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, You're welcome. This post is probably good to read before you write a blog post similar to the one he refutes :) http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/jeffrey-stedfast.html
<dsnyders> kevcox1, what is the actual problem?
<kevcox1> dsnyders: I cannot ping the internet
<[Adam|Linux]> How would I find the C:/ folder that wine uses?
<zicada> dsnyders: not related to ubuntu
<kevcox1> I have the box on the open Internet
<bcgrown-afk> anyone know how to make alsa+ladspa plugins work?  i'm on mythbuntu so it's alsa only,  no pusleaudio
<GeekSquid> kevcox1: can you ping 66.18.141.211?
<acovrig> jrib, how do I compose my bash script to work with Evolution's Pipe to Program message filter
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: Is that dude on the pulse project?
<bcgrown-afk> [Adam|Linux]: it's probably at ~/.wine/drive_c
<kevcox1> Only computers on the same Subnet of the ISP it is connected to can access it via SSH, Webmin, etc. with Shorewall up or down.
<jrib> acovrig: I don't use evolution but I am guessing that you would just read from stdin in your script
<zicada> kevcox1: did you see what i was saying earlier ?
<acovrig> by using var=`cat`?
<dsnyders> kevcox1, that's how most people set things up.  What's the actual problem?
<zicada> kevcox1: when i said to you that its not an ubuntu issue
<[Adam|Linux]> but the question is then, where would ~/.wine reside?
<kevcox1> Yes, I can ping IPs but not DNS names so I need to fix my resolve file
<bcgrown> [Adam|Linux]: ~ is shorthand for your home directory
<zicada> kevcox1: you have a routing issue, if you need to run shorewall, you go ask the shorewall people
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, He is *the* pulseaudio developer. I don't think there are any other major contributors ( though I may be wrong )
<bcgrown> [Adam|Linux]: it will be autocompleted by bash.    so /home/adamlinux/.wine/drive_c
<morph_> hello can someone explain this to me: http://github.com/entrope/linux-magicmouse/blob/master/INSTALL
<kevcox1> When you CLEAR shorewall it takes their app out of the picture so it is not Shorewall
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: OK, thanks again.  I'll study them tomorrow at my LUG's InstallFest http://www.blu.org/cgi-bin/calendar/2010-ifest36
<[Adam|Linux]> But in my main /adam/ folder, I see no .wine (unless it is hidden?)
<morph_> anyone?
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault, You're welcome.
<dj_segfault> kevcox1: What you you mean by "clearing" shorewall?
<Luke_> hey guys i got the install working on an external HDD, now what i need to do copy my configuration to my boot disk.  Any suggestions?
<zicada> hes on the wrong channel
<zicada> and doesnt read msgs
<dsnyders> [Adam|Linux], a leading . on a file or folder hides it.  do an ls -a
<morph_> guys i need help understanding this: http://github.com/entrope/linux-magicmouse/blob/master/INSTALL
 * [Adam|Linux] is a noob....what?
<acovrig> [Adam|Linux] - everything that starts with a . is hidden, use the terminal& type ls -a
<zicada> morph_: not an ubuntu issue, as the magicmouse people
<morph_> no
<morph_> its an ubuntu plugin
<morph_> to support magic mouse
<bcgrown> [Adam|Linux]: If you're using Nautilus (i.e. the graphical file explorer),  Ctrl+H will show hidden files
<morph_> i ant understan the install directions zicada
<[Adam|Linux]> That's easier for me, thanks :)
<Luke_> how do i copy a Ubuntu install from an external drive to my internal boot disk?
<zicada> raaaaaaaaaaage
<zicada> i cant take this anymore
<dj_segfault> Luke_:  I don't think you can't just copy an install over.
<Luke_> well i open for discussion!
<morph_> how do i apply pathes and rebuild the kernal
<GeekSquid> Luke_: I know I have done it, I just don't remember the steps
<coz_> morph_,  try here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Luke_> well do you have a suggestion?
<hipitihop> Luke I have moved entire partitions using gparted
<yxmn2> Luke_, set it on fire
<dj_segfault> hipitihop: From one drive to another?
<Luke_> How do i go about that?
<dsnyders> When I log in using KDE or XFCE, my screen is normal.  When I log in using Gnome I get an error message from my monitor: Input not supported.  Someone suggested using gconf-editor, but I'm unclear as to what to look for.  The resolution is set properly in /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0
<GeekSquid> Luke_: start by booting with a live disk .. you cannot copy an entire partition while it is mounted.. use gparted ... in gparted you can right click on a partition and copy it to another
<Luke_> ok thanks I'll try that
<hipitihop> dj_segfault, yes... I actually had a install on a flash drive but ran out of space, so I copied the partition and even resized when I copied it back to a larger flash drive
<dj_segfault> hipitihop: Even if the drives are different sizes?
<hipitihop> dj_segfault, the fact that it was from and to another flash driv eI think is not relevant
<necroforest> Anyone here familiar with PostgreSQL on Ubuntu? I just installed it from APT and get the following error when doing creatdb: reatedb: could not connect to database postgres: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed
<dsnyders> Luke_, be aware that the references in certain files like /etc/fstab won't match the new location if you simply copy.
<Viking667> YAY!!!!
<quietone> anyone able to help me get my internal mic usable. I set everything I can find to max and still have to shout to hear a whisper but works fine in Vista.
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: luke_ left .. he had to reboot into live CD
<Guest98129> Whats .ICEauthority ?
<Viking667> $ cp /etc/pulse/client.conf ~/.pulse/; vim ~/.pulse/client.conf; edit autospawn line, set to no. No more pulseaudio. YAY!
<dsnyders> GeekSquid, Yeah, I saw that just after I posted
<hipitihop> dj_segfault, yes, as I said, I also managed to extend the partition after I copied it back or at the same time, can't remember details... but do take note dsnyders said
<dj_segfault> hipitihop: Sweet.
<Viking667> dj_segfault: finally did it. Sheesh.
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: perhaps it is the refresh rate that is being sent to the moniter ... that is often a cause
 * dj_segfault sends Viking667 a beer
<morph_> guys
<quietone> Viking667: what is the advantage of no pulse audio?
<morph_> why u use patch -p1 > name.patch
<morph_> then it asks
<GeekSquid> quietone: pulseaudio has problems with some cards .. on cards that have trouble falling back to ALSA often cures problems
<hipitihop> dj_segfault, and even if you have problems initialy to boot it, you should be able to mount it, correct references etc and away you go.... anway way simple for me, but then I did not move locations, usb flash drive to another usb flash drive in same spot
<dsnyders> GeekSquid, I kind of suspect a driver mismatch somewhere along the line.  I started with the nvidia driver and switched unsuccessfully to nv.  Then had all sorts of problems.  I've switch back to nvidia.  Everything works except gnome.
<dj_segfault> hipitihop: Yeah, I didn't think you can do that.  It should be easy enough to fix fstab, but what about /dev?
<quietone> GeekSquid: thank you. Guess that is not me as all is well except internal mic.
<morph_> ok guys
<morph_> im getting
<Viking667> quietone: don't know yet. I'm hoping that several programs will now work without massive stuttering of audio.
<morph_> Hunk #1 Failed at 280.
<morph_> Hunk #2 Failed at 792.
<Viking667> They don't always stutter, but when they do, the load goes up on CPU. Not nice when I haven't got much CPU to begin with.
<morph_> 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file 0001-Bluetooth-Implement-raw-output-support-for-HIDP-laye.patch.rej
<morph_> morph@morph-ubuntu:~/magic_mouse$ patch -p1 > 0001-Bluetooth-Implement-raw-output-support-for-HIDP-laye.patch
<morph_> what do i do
<morph_> im using patch -p1 > file.patch
<hipitihop> dj_segfault, sorry no expert, just letting you know what worked for me, maybe someone else knows more can chime in ... if you are staing on the same machine would /dev change ?
<alankila> morph: you just restroyed the patch file, needs < to read from it
<alankila> destroyed even
<Guest98129> wtf is .ICEauthority and why can I see it in the terminal window with -a but cant see it in nautilus with ctrl+h?
<morph_> what do u mean alankila
<morph_> im in the folder with the pathes
<morph_> what do i type to apply them
<alankila> never mind. I just think you typoed the command here. Anyway, the errors you got from patch indicate that the patch is not compatible with the source version, I guess.
<quietone> Viking667: Hope it works for you now.
<kevcox1> dj_segfault:  Sorry I had a phone call I had to take....
<leeping> Hi there, what's the name of the program that displays fonts as well as the font names?  I need to set the default font for Emacs, somehow it got switched on me =/
<morph_> alankila, this is what im trying to do: http://github.com/entrope/linux-magicmouse/blob/master/INSTALL
<morph_> can u help me with it/
<morph_> ?
<kevcox1> There is a feature in Shorewall that when you clear it the program is removed from all routing and blocking for trouble shouting purposes.
<mrp_> i mount a shared but how do i allow my user "nathan" to use it ?
<Guest98129> What is the .ICEauthority and why can I see it in the terminal window with -a but dont see it in nautilus with ctrl+h?
<mrp_> nathan@jet:~$ ls -la incoming/
<mrp_> ls: cannot open directory incoming/: Permission denied
<Guest98129> its in my home directory
<jasmuz> Hello all
<gdiz> hello everyone, I had heard that VNC wasn't completely safe to use over the internet without SSH because the VNC data wasn't encrypted.  Does anything similar hold true for SMB or CUPS protocol.  If so, is there a way I can better protect my computer?
<dj_segfault> kevcox1: OK, but just because the program removes its functionality doesn't mean its leaving things in a sane state.
<jasmuz> Does anyone know how to make Amarok 2.x handle ipods?
<kevcox1> According to the documentation and the support team that is how you tell if shorewall is the issue
<gdiz> jasmuz, what kind of ipod?
<Guest98129> Does anyone know What is the .ICEauthority and why can I see it in the terminal window with -a but dont see it in nautilus with ctrl+h?
<dj_segfault> kevcox1:  Have you tried shutting shorewall off and using a different firewall tool, like firestarter?
<layla> no sound ... help !!
<hipitihop> jasmuz, not specifically amarok but check this http://maketecheasier.com/sync-iphone-with-rhythmbox/2010/02/13
<alankila> morph_: well, I'm kinda busy cooking here... But I can only say that this particular patch did not identify the requisite source lines in the source and that is why applying the modifications failed. Perhaps you could download 2.6.33 kernel from ppa, in case it has the hooks?
<jasmuz> gdiz, Ipod Video.. Amarok 1.4 does fairly good at it, this new amarok has me baffled
<dj_segfault> Guest98129: Someone already answered your question.  Stop asking it.
<kevcox1> No, I have not...
<jasmuz> hipitihop, i personally hate rhythmbox
<kevcox1> I still think it is a network issue....
<Viking667> quietone: oooo yeah. I sure hope so. I want to use ALSA, rather than being forced to route through pulseaudio.
<dsnyders> kevcox1, copy your iptables -L to pastebin please
<morph_> how do i do that alankila sorry im new to linux
<mattgyver> does anyone know how to prevent wine applications from loading in the Wine System Tray, and appear in the gnome panel instead?
<gdiz> jasmuz, sorry, I'm not so familiar with that
<hipitihop> jasmuz, I also think Amarok is better but that's not the point of the link as afaik the fuse related stuff is what would be required even fro amarok to hava a chance
<jasmuz> gdiz, thanks anyways.
<manas> what is the chat room for google summer of code
<jasmuz> hipitihop, its just easier reverting to Amarok 1.4
<hipitihop> jasmuz, does it support current gen2 & 3 ipdos ?
<andrew_46> manas: http://code.google.com/opensource/gsoc/2008/faqs.html#0.1_IRC
<jasmuz> hipitihop, yes it does.
<hipitihop> jasmuz, touch specifically ? what about 3gs iphone ?
<jasmuz> Take care all, im off to reverting
<quietone> Viking667: I guess I route through pulseaudio - could that be messy up my internal mic?
<jasmuz> hipitihop, 3gs iphone, i have no clue, but surely it can be done.
<morph_> alankila, which one of these do i download: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<doughed2003> i hope some one can help me . while playing farmville on face book my hdd will start to contently run like it's reading and the browser just freezes and then crashes. i have the latest flash and useing Ubuntu as my os . i have 1.2 gb ram and a dual core pros.
<AdamMiner> I lost the Bluetooth icon from my tray, how do I get it back?
<alankila> morph_: not so fast. You should first try to identify if 2.6.33 contains the stuff you want first. Otherwise, there's no point necessarily to update to it.
<mezquitale> quietone, we can talk about it in #ubuntustudio if you want
<quietone> mezquitale: ok.
<morph_> im completely lost
<morph_> i just want to use my magic mouse
<morph_> i think this might be to hard for me
<GeekSquid> doughed2003: take it to zynga .. really it is their problem - half their apps crash firefox
<Viking667> quietone: no idea.
<doughed2003> i see thanks for the response geeksquid
<morph_> guess i an live withouth scrolling up/down left/right alankila
<morph_> i can live*
<_DM_> Hello, can I ask a question about realVNC here?
<morph_> i think this is out of my league
<morph_> w/o some serious help
<mezquitale> _DM_, yes
<alankila> morph_: well, there are some kernel images offered by mac users who apparently have this stuff working, but if you can just wait, the problem will resolve itself.
<Boris> noob question: whats the command to find my wlan0 BSSID?
<_DM_> I'm trying to connect to ubuntu from Win XP thru RealVNC
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, still there ?
<morph_> how so alankila ?
<kevcox1> dsnyders, did you get my IM?
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: yep
<greezmunkey> news.cnet.com: Apple Magic Mouse makes big splash, can't tread water
<mezquitale> !ask| _DM_
<ubottu> _DM_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_DM_> I can connect and I see a desktop... but I can't see any changes of clicks inside VNC client on windows
<hipitihop> ok ppa installed... what do you suggest just to install main astrisk package or more ?
<_DM_> I only could see changes on Linux machine screen
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, e.g. should I also install -config
<_DM_> I'm trying to connect to ubuntu from Win XP thru RealVNC.  I can connect and I see a desktop... but I can't see any changes of clicks inside VNC client on windows, but I only could see changes on Linux machine screen.
<tp43man> hi, anyone using wpa wifi, I can't figure it out.  First of, where is the option to scan for wireless networks?  I have 9.10 so it's supposed to work out of the box
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: it will install the dependencies .. you will want to use your custom dialplan
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, sorry, I see it will install those anyway
<greezmunkey> _DM_, you may have to adjust the "performace" and or "appearance" options on your XP VNC client...
<stiv2k> hi, i have had a PCI ethernet card connected to my server for years now, and I have just removed it and switched over to the onboard NIC (e100).  The computer still recognizes the onboard one as eth1 and now eth0 has no device for it.  How do I make it back the way it should be?
<_DM_> I've tried all options... desktop refreshing in VNC client only on connect.
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, yep, once it is done I'll install my sip.conf and extensions.conf
<morph_> alankila, can i PM u
<morph_> i think i found something easier
<JumboJellyfish> anyone know how i can upgrade my kubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 while still keeping kde 3.5 intact?
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: sounds good.. even better if you can make a call and not have your CPU Crunching
<alankila> morph_: why not.
<greezmunkey> _DM_, in Administration/Remote Desktop/Preferences what is checked?
<mezquitale> JumboJellyfish, upgrade means exactly what it means, you are upgrading -- you have to upgrade to 8.10, 9.04 then to 9.10, you cant skip versions
<switch10_> I am having some issues with rsync.  I posted the detailed problems I am having on the Ubuntu forums, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8888871#post8888871
<Boris> how do I find my wifi MAC address?
<JumboJellyfish> mezquitale, the upgrade gui tool tells me it is updating to karmic koala, i just dont want kde4
<blakkheim> Boris: ifconfig
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, I know that is just the baseline but I'll be a happy camper if that is the result
<stiv2k> anyone??
<GeekSquid> JumboJellyfish: you cannot upgrade directly from Hardy to Karmic ... but here is the ppa for kde 3.5 compiled for karmic https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/ppa
<_DM_> http://save.wmcc.su/uploads/1267032743_Screenshot.png
<_DM_> sorry for big size
<Boris> thanks blakkheim
<JumboJellyfish> thanks GeekSquid
<mezquitale> JumboJellyfish, I dont know what kubuntu uses but find out, if 9.10 uses kde4 you will effectively upgrade to kde4,  it will be a big pain upgrading from 8.10 to 9.10, I would just download the ISO and reinstall a clean version, just beware 9.10 uses grub2 and ext4
<leeping> The font that I use in Emacs suddenly became a lot smaller :( I have no idea how to change it back, I didn't change my configuration or anything.. Can anyone help me figure out where the default font is being set?  I think I'm setting the correct font in my .emacs file, but on screen it's coming out way too small.
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<greezmunkey> _DM_, yeah, that's what I have...paste this from a term: sudo iptables -L
<blakkheim> leeping: aptitude install vim
<JumboJellyfish> thanks, mezquitale i will kepp that in mind
<leeping> blakkheim, very funny. =P I've been using emacs for years
<JumboJellyfish> almost put myself through some hell :|
<Flannel> blakkheim: Please be helpful when helping.
<Losha> switch10_: it's just a guess, but I wonder if the fact that the file has asterisks in the names is causing a problem. Try renaming the file so it doesn't contain asterisks & see if it gets further...
<_DM_> INPUT -> ACCEPT, FORWARD -> ACCEPT, OUTPUT -> ACCEPT
<switch10_> Losha: you're right!!  thanks, I forgot all about that..
<greezmunkey> _DM_, hmm so no firewall...interesting.
<Losha> leeping: um, meta-x set-default-font or some such, depending on the emacs version
<_DM_> I'm using Lucid... maybe just a bug ? :|
<GeekSquid> _DM_: Lucid is NOT stable ---- Discussion and Support in #ubuntu+1
<_DM_> :)
<airtonix> i have a script that is run by (i assume root) which relates to the laptop lid opening and closing... however i would like to dynamically reference the users home folder instead of hardcoding the path in... is this possible with $HOME ?
<greezmunkey> _DM_, dude...#ubuntu+1
<_DM_> hokay
<_DM_> thx
<greezmunkey> _DM_, heh good luck :)
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, while I'm waiting for things... are you actually familiar with and use asterisk yourself ?
<mezquitale> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: only on a preconfigured trixbox ... I've run the PBX ... transferred calls, made calls, and occassionally edited a dialplan to add areacodes, but other than that no
<booh-> I have a system with soft raid (mix of raid1 and raid5 on 4 disks) I want to change one of the disk that have bad sector.  I just don't know what to do after installing the new hard drive...
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  proberly not - since the script osent getting ran by a user.
<leeping> Losha, thanks.  I'll try that and see if it works
<jmp_> hi to everybody
<mezquitale> !hello| jmp_
<ubottu> jmp_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, fair enough.. in regards to init.d isn't the current ubuntu using different way, upstart ?
<leeping> Losha, I tried that, it doesn't work.  It's as if I hit some "zoom" key by mistake but I don't know how to zoom back.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, ok and the multi user nature of X means i can't really work out which user is at the keyboard either i suppose ?
<jmp_> do somebody know a good web site to learn Qt with C++
<jmp_> ??
<jmp_> or a channel
 * airtonix stabs jmp_s enter key
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: I have asterisk installed from a repo on Jaunty ... it is using init.d
<Losha> leeping: Try #emacs next...
<leeping> Losha, thanks.  I'll try that
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, hmm, no /etc/init.d/asterisk here
<alcala> hello
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: prolly using upstart ... new to me
<jmp_> do somebody know a good web site to learn Qt with C++?
<alcala> I would like some help, on getting a list of nstalled software and install it on my other ubuntu computer .. I have Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<teratorn> jmp_: do you want to learn C++, or just Qt (and you already "known" C++)?
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, ok reading up about upstart, new to me to... alwyas seems every step one takes, there's something else to learn ... I think that's called life ;-)
<alcala> anybody can help me?? I would like some help, on getting a list of nstalled software and install it on my other ubuntu computer .. I have Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<jmp_> teratorn, I know C++ , not so much but enough to start Qt
<dj_segfault> alcala: dpkg-query -l will list all installed packages
<hipitihop> alcala, in synaptic one of the filters is "installed"
<alcala> dj_segfault how about to install them on another computer with a terminal command
<hipitihop> alcala, sudo apt-get install .....
<dj_segfault> alcala: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<alcala> hipitihop to install the installed software of another computer on a new one
<morph_> morph@morph-ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cat linux-ubuntu9.10-kernel_i386-magicmouse.tar.gz00 | tar - xzvf -
<morph_> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<greezmunkey> http://sachachua.com/wp/2006/09/emacs-changing-the-font-size-on-the-fly/
<morph_> anyone know what that means?
<plubecker> Hello! :) Can anyone tell me where in /proc i can find the number of users currently on the system?
<hipitihop> alcala, yes understand ... see dj_segfault lin, easiest way
<sambagirlx> you can do w plubecker
<plubecker> no
<sambagirlx> that shows you how many are logd in anyway
<dj_segfault> morph_: Try removing the space after the dash
<greezmunkey> leeping, http://sachachua.com/wp/2006/09/emacs-changing-the-font-size-on-the-fly/ (I doubled)
<jmp_> teratorn, u there
<Jordan_U> !clone | dj_segfault alcala
<ubottu> dj_segfault alcala: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<alcala> dj_segfault I already tried that Thats is why I am here.. after following steps it does nothing
<Losha> greezmunkey: nice one...
<morph_> dj_segfault, which dash
<greezmunkey> :) I hope it helps him
<alcala> ubottu let me try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leeping> greezmunkey, thanks for the help.  I put them in my .emacs and tried it, but when I use the keyboard commands, the font doesn't change size at all
<alcala> lol
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<leeping> It's not telling me "command not found", so I think the keybinding is right
<dj_segfault> morph_: the first one.  cat linux-ubuntu9.10-kernel_i386-magicmouse.tar.gz00 | tar -xzvf -
<morph_> k
<teratorn> jmp_: yeah, but I would only tell you to not use C++ because almost any other language out there (including C), is more appropriate for just about anything you would care to write
<mimor> Question: How can I prevent wget from downloading a file a 2nd time (in the same directory)?
<morph_> got a bunch of errors
<teratorn> there are a lot of good options these days
<morph_> an i pm them to u dj_segfault
<dj_segfault> morph_ Yes
<jmp_> teratorn, which language do u advise me to learn so
<brjann> mimor, wget --no-clobber
<Losha> mimor: check out the -nc option in 'man wget'
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, as far as I can tell it didn't install anything into upstart either and trying to connect to the running instance also fails
<josephg> mimor: i thought wget wouln't download again, but just try to resume. if the file is complete, there is nothing left to download.
<mimor> thx brjann , Losha and josephg
<greezmunkey> leeping, that bites...maybe I should learn emacs!
<leeping> greezmunkey, thanks for trying.  Emacs's complexity does get to me sometimes
<brjann> josephg, no, it will redownload to filename.2, filename.3, etc unless you use --no-clobber or --continue
<jmp_> teratorn, which one u think I have to learn
<Guest98129> can I install a.iso without burning it to a cd?
<jmp_> Guest9062,  yes
<josephg> brjann: i use debian stable, and perhaps that is default. i've never needed to use that option
<greezmunkey> leeping, yeah, been using vi too long, it's probably too late for me!
<brjann> josephg, ah, could be. never know what's in wgetrc by default :)
<Guest98129> how do i install a .iso file without burning it to a cd?
<Losha> Guest98129: check out unetbootin. It claims to allow a cd-less install from iso...
<greezmunkey> Guest98129, unet... er what Losha said
<jmp_> Guest9062,  yeah by unziping it  ur zip a soft and go and launch the .exe
<omicr0n> Guest98129: you can look for Gmount-ISO in the Ubuntu Software Center
<teratorn> jmp_: well, you could either go with java or C#, or you could go Haskell for a functional programming language, or maybe Python if you want really rapid development in a dynamic language
<switch10_> is there a program that automatically renames bad file names?  I used fslint to find them, but it would take to long to rename manually.
<dsnyders> brjann, Hi!
<leeping> greezmunkey, thanks all the same.  I'm sure I'll figure something out, even if it's just manually setting the font size each time
<brjann> dsnyders, heh, hi there :)
<Bookman> Is there no 3D goodness on an ATI 200M card?
<teratorn> jmp_: Python with Qt is quite good
<switch10_> Bookman: 3d works on my 200m
<teratorn> jmp_: I just reckon the world has quite enough horrible C++ code to contend with as it is
<josephg> brjann: i just did a find. there is no /etc/wgetrc or ~/.wgetrc. i can only assume that option is default at compile time.
<dsnyders> brjann, x is working, mostly.
<Losha> switch10_: by 'bad' you mean names with asterisks in them, I presume. See man rename. It's a bit of a bear to get right though...
<Bookman> switch10_, which game?
<jmp_> teratorn, yes I will tried them both
<Guest98129> spt named is gmount?
<Guest98129> apt*
<switch10_> Bookman: with 9.10 no configuration at all
<Bookman> switch10_, which game?
<brjann> josephg, really? karmic's certainly doesn't behave that way
<dsnyders> brjann, thanks for your help yesterday.
<brjann> dsnyders, yay! what did you have to do?
<brjann> dsnyders, oh, no problem at all
<josephg> Guest98129: what do you mean install .iso?
<switch10_> Losha: OK thanks.  I have * and [ } everywhere...
<jmp_> teratorn, just one question, are u programming with vim or any text editor or an IDE such as codeblocks
<switch10_> Bookman: I played enemy territory on it back in the day.  Compiz works great too
<Bookman> switch10_, any 3D game at all
<teratorn> jmp_: I mostly use VIM, but Eclipse with PyDev might be pretty good... i hear people say they like it
<dsnyders> brjann, turns out that my gnome is corrupted.  KDE and XFCE work just fine, but when I use Gnome, it switches to a resolution my monitor can't handle.
<teratorn> jmp_: for Python WingIDE is pretty excellent, also
<Losha> switch10_: been there. You know what, make a backup before you start messing with the names....
<brjann> dsnyders, wow, that's weird.
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<dsnyders> brjann, yeah.  I'm researching gconf-editor at someone's suggestion.
<switch10_> Losha: haha I have to figure out a way to get rsync to backup my bad file names
<brjann> dsnyders, ew, good luck. just as much fun as windows regedit :)
<jmp_> teratorn, I worked on vim but I think it is quite tough to compile a multi files project , u have to make ur own make file
<jmp_> teratorn, how do u proceed
<josephg> brjann: sorry, the /etc/wgetrc must have been purged, when i got rid of wget a few weeks ago, after i found axel.
<teratorn> i just wish someone would fully integrate VIM inside of an IDE... every vi/vim emulation that I've tried (e.g. ViEmu under Visual Studio) leaves way too much to be desired.. it frustrates me to no end having to work with a half-assed vi-emulation (but its better than nothing ;)
<brjann> josephg, no problem :)
<teratorn> jmp_: yes, if you're writing C or C++ you should have a Makefile
<teratorn> jmp_: they are not hard to create...
<dsnyders> brjann, Yes.  So it seems.  Fortunately there isn't a lot of cryptic hex values running all through it.
<greezmunkey> I want to install emacs, but there are a lot of choices. For a rank beginner which should I choose? I'm thinking emacs22-gtk (9.10, gnome)
<brjann> dsnyders, you know, if that's the case... one thing you might try doing just for kicks is creating a brand new user and trying to log into gnome
<josephg> but, i still don't remember using --no-clobber, till a few weeks ago. but as you say, there really is not reason not to make it the default.
<jmp_> teratorn, not hard but quite long
<brjann> dsnyders, if for whatever reason *your* gnome settings are borked, the ones installed from the skeleton shouldn't be.
<dsnyders> brjann, there's an idea.  I was considering doing an uninstall/reinstall of gnome, but your idea is somewhat less drastic.
<Guest98129> ok, now I have just completed updating ubuntu. Its asking me what I would like to do about the grub. I had a problem before where the grub completely screwed up and I had to reinstall the original version of ubuntu from a cdrom to get the grub working again. so what do I pick here?
<devendra> there is no bash_profile in ubuntu to set environmental variables permanently.
<jmp_> teratorn, so no need of a make file on python
<teratorn> jmp_: nope
<brjann> dsnyders, and a reinstall probably wouldn't help you since it wouldn't touch settings in your home directory
<alcala> how do I backup all software dependecies ??
<josephg> Guest98129: if all you need is to read some files from the .iso or to boot it, you don't need any other additional software.
<airtonix> does ubuntu fast user switcher create a file somewhere to indicate which one of the logged in users is the currently active session ?
<teratorn> jmp_: you will create a python "package" (a dir containing an initially empty __init__.py file) for your app
<dsnyders> brjann, Hmmm.... maybe I can just remove the gnome settings in my home directory and let gnome re-create them.
<Guest98129> Its this Debcong, I can keep the local verssion currently installed, or install the package maintainers version, amongst other options.
<teratorn> jmp_: then, as a sibling to the package dir you have a 'bin' folder with an executable "script", "myapplication"
<brjann> dsnyders, you could do that, and I've done it before too. but remember that application settings get stored in there too. I'd try the new user approach just to see if there's any benefit in doing that
<Guest98129> I am triple booting if that means anything to this
<greezmunkey> Yikes! 65.6 MB to install emacs! It better be good :)
<jmp_> teratorn, thanks a lot
<dsnyders> brjann, Wise as always.
<teratorn> inside the myapplication file you do a standard shebang line "#!/usr/bin/python2.6" (or so), then you do something like "from mypackage import main; main.run()"
<brjann> greezmunkey, yes, emacs is... comprehensive. :)
<greezmunkey> :]
<jmp_> teratorn, I think I have so much neglect python , I'l go for it
<teratorn> jmp_: so inside "mypackage" you have a "main.py" "module", which contains a function called "run" which is your "entry point"
<teratorn> jmp_: check out the tutorial/book "how to think like a computer scientist, learning with python"
<JrodDCx> The Python Channel can help you better
<teratorn> yeah, go there :)
<talanded> How do you turn on wireless nick, I think I turned it off a while ago...it is off now, thats for sure, and I can't figure out how to turn it ON?
<chetnick> greezmunkey: better get ready to worm up your chair if you wanna learn how to use emacs. By the way its great.
<jesse> okay
<dsnyders> jmp_, google for some python tutorial sites as well.
<dj_segfault> talanded: You mean turn it on in software or hardware?
<seanbrystone> wireless nick? you mean nic?
<chetnick> talanded: what is wireless nick?
<talanded> yeah, I mean't nic
<jpitts> emacs: the operating system with a free text editor!
<seanbrystone> chetnick, 2 grammar policemen is too much, I got him pulled over already. ;)
<JrodDCx> jpitts:  Do you have a "?"
<seanbrystone> lmao jpitts
<Jordan_U> jpitts, I prefer "Emacs is a great OS, all it needs is a good text editor"
<layla> anyone an EXPERT on hda-intel issues ?
<jpitts> JrodDCx: I did. I think it is turning into a bug report.
<JrodDCx> We should have Easy Editor from BSD
<greezmunkey> chetnick, yeah! figured out spell check, it's a start (I know...off topic) :)
<JrodDCx> ok you can check the emacs launch pad to report issues :)
<jpitts> it isnt an emacs bug.
<JrodDCx> is it a Ubuntu one ?
<JrodDCx> or no bug at all?
<jpitts> yes. ubuntu. installer should not write to block devices in a suprising way
<talanded> anyone know how to turn on the wireless card in ubuntu (gnome)
<JrodDCx> talanded: Just Click on the network indicator and it should show you networks (the one that looks like a computer on the panel)
<JrodDCx> !hi | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chetnick> talanded: how did you turn it off?
<pikeshouse88> hey guys
<JrodDCx> !hi | pikeshouse88
<ubottu> pikeshouse88: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chetnick> talanded: did you try right click on network manager applet and, and check wireless network.
<talanded> JrodDCx, well, when I click my wifi icon or hover over it, says wifi is off, and there is no option to turn it on
<deusr> hi
<running_rabbit07> is it a new install?
<pikeshouse88> would i get better performance out of 64 bit 10.1 flash for 64 ubuntu through the wrapper or official 64 bit 10.0
<JrodDCx> talanded: Yes ,  right click on it and check wireless enabled
<JrodDCx> talanded:  or see if it's checked
<talanded> chetnick it was a while ago, that I turned it off so I can't what I did, or even if I did anything
<Prodego> !ops UAE
<sate> Hi how do I install mouse themes?
<running_rabbit07> I used the official 64bit
<sate> The gcursor doesn't work
<rww> Prodego: hmm?
<deusr> someone can tell me by what hal was replaced?
<faileas> devicekit iirc
<Prodego> rww: its spamming people when they join
<brjann> talanded, i'm assuming this is a laptop. does it have a wifi indicator LED somewhere on it?
<riku> UAE is spamming on entrance, +1 Prodego
<Prodego> I shoudl have done | eh
<Prodego> should*
<JrodDCx> Prodego:  are you an admin ?  because otherwise you shouldn't be trying to do that :(
<Pusdesris> What is the newest ubuntu which still supports kde3?
<faileas> Pusdesris: there's a kde 3 based remix iirc
<sate> Hi how do I install mouse themes?
<rww> Prodego: Yes (and preferably added a reason). Interestingly, I'm not getting it...
<sate> Hi how do I install mouse themes?
<Prodego> hm, let me see
<JrodDCx> Pusdesris:  You can check this out...  http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/  (Its The latest remiex with KDE 3x)
<Prodego> rww: I didn't get it that time either
<running_rabbit07> sate, what kind of file did you download?
<becker_11> hello last night I downloaded the i386 version of the minimal cd and burnt it to a cd-r now I need to create a bootable usb stick to run the install from how can I do this please??
<sate> It was a tar file
<sate> I extracted to my .icons, than installed gcursor
<becker_11> btw I don't have the iso I d'loaded it at a mate place
<faileas> becker_11: why dosen't the cd work?
<sate> I see the icon, but Its not wanting to work
<becker_11> faileas: asus eee pc no cd drive
<Pusdesris> JrodDCx: Hmm...
<faileas> becker_11: does it have a running OS?
<riku> perhaps its not really "spamming" i'm betting its sending only once :/
<Prodego> riku: it might be doing with some probability
<becker_11> faileas: yeah crunchbang desktop
<JrodDCx> Pusdesris: it's Kubuntu 9.10 With Kde 3.5x  Here:  http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<faileas> becker_11: you might want to try unetbootin, it would be simpler
<riku> Prodego, good point :)
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<Prodego> riku: I've only gotten it once
<becker_11> faileas: good point
<JrodDCx> Pusdesris: It's pretty safe i've used it before
<riku> well, i've only noticed it once as well
<running_rabbit07> sate, the only thing I can think of is opening the appearance app and installing it as a theme, then go through and customize the theme
<grkblood13> how do i get windows media audio support?
<faileas> becker_11: hmm.. crunchbang is a ubuntu varient. why not install just the DE you want?
<brjann> bullgard, is mic2 perhaps on a USB device?
<running_rabbit07> I have never actually install a pointer theme
<Pusdesris> JrodDCx: But I already have a ubuntu image written, and I only have a working windows install right now.
<riku> i'oriu= me
<Prodego> but its sending something every 10 seconds
<riku> erm fail ^^ oriun_ = me
<Pusdesris> I killed my linux.
<becker_11> faileas: I'm doing a custom install so I want to start from minimal
<riku> no message Prodego
<JrodDCx> Pusdesris: Ok then check this out , https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic   , It gives you packages for it!
<Pusdesris> Oh cool.
<Pusdesris> I have been an archlinux user for years, but I am thinking I will give ubuntu a shot.
<sate> Ha anyone else installed mouse pointers?
<bullgard> brjann: No. Mic2 is the microphone jack to the left of the Thinkpad T42 laptop.
<Guest96272> can I run programs from an ntfs file system on linux with wine?
<Pusdesris> Backing up my /home now...
<ouyes> i have  been banned by the operator of channel ##c, where can i find someone help me remove that?
<Pusdesris> Thanks JrodDCx, I will try this.
<brjann> bullgard, ah, okay. i'm no help then :)
<running_rabbit07> you mean to run programs from your windows install with Wine?
<IdleOne> ouyes: in ##c probably
<rww> there we go
<JrodDCx> Pusdesris: NP,  Good luck it worked for me awhile back :)
<sate> Has anyone installed mouse pointers?
<grkblood13> how do i get audio for windows media audio in a wmv
<matelot> what is torrent's "peer blocklist" ?
<rww> !ops | UAE intermittent join spam
<ubottu> UAE intermittent join spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<petsounds> !changethemes > sate
<ubottu> sate, please see my private message
<Guest96272> can I run programs from an ntfs file partition in linux?
<t3rm1n4l> hi
<blakkheim> Guest96272: linux can read and write to ntfs filesystems with ntfs-3g
<Amaranth> rww: PM?
<rww> Amaranth: any time
<mrpink57> Guest96272: as long as they're not .exe you will need wine for that
<t3rm1n4l> i am trying to install nfs-server on karmic
<blakkheim> Guest96272: i'm not sure exactly if that's what you're asking though
<t3rm1n4l> but the package is broken
<t3rm1n4l> why ?
<ardchoille> t3rm1n4l: how is it broken?
<Guest96272> so if i get wine i can run and .exe from an ntfs?
<IdleOne> t3rm1n4l: try running sudo apt-get -f install
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, well asterisk is away !! can't even see it on top during a call and inbund outbound works fine
<blakkheim> !appdb | Guest96272
<ubottu> Guest96272: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ardchoille> !info nfs-server
<ubottu> Package nfs-server does not exist in karmic
<Guest96272> ty all
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: I assume that is good news?
<ardchoille> t3rm1n4l: there is no nfs-server package in Karmic
<IdleOne> ardchoille: that would explain it being broken :)
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<blakkheim> !info nfs-kernel-server
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.0-2ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 154 kB, installed size 392 kB
<ardchoille> IdleOne: indeed
<becker_11> How do I format a usb stick to fat32 from the command line in ubuntu
<JrodDCx> Guys stop  issuing bot commands!
<Dr_Willis> becker_11:  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/XXXXX
<t3rm1n4l> nfs-kernel-server is broken
<Amaranth> Prodego: Can I PM you?
<IdleOne> JrodDCx: why?
<becker_11> thx Dr_Willis
<blakkheim> t3rm1n4l: i have it installed and it works fine. what error do you get?
<Dr_Willis> t3rm1n4l:  it is? its worked for me in the past
<t3rm1n4l> i have it on my laptop
<t3rm1n4l> but i did a fresh karmic install
<t3rm1n4l> now
<Amaranth> riku: Can I PM you as well?
<Prodego> Amaranth: well you certainly can
<t3rm1n4l> and tried apt-get install nfs-kernel-server
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<JrodDCx> Because the channel is going crazy , and it looks like RWW if he's not an admin is trying to bother them .
<brjann> JrodDCx, this is pretty tame by #ubuntu standards :)
<IdleOne> JrodDCx: I don't see rww bothering anybody
<psilikon> I am looking for an updated VDPAU + mplayer howto. Google only shows me stuff a year old.
<t3rm1n4l> http://pastebin.com/Jww8LS0X
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, excellent news, thanks.. I just wonder now why on that PPA link it says (new version available) which I assume the normal one in the repository
<t3rm1n4l> please see the nfs install error
<Dr_Willis> psilikon:  Hmm. the mplayer i got from medibuntu I think had vdpau as an option.
<JrodDCx> OK , i didnt know what he was trying to do issuing random commands , carry on
<blakkheim> t3rm1n4l: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<psilikon> Dr_Willis, oh really :)
<IdleOne> t3rm1n4l: configure nfs-common
<becker_11> Dr_Willis: I get a Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device /dev/sdc (use -I to override) error
<Dr_Willis> psilikon:  i may be wrong. I cant double check right now. testing 10.04 on th nebook Im sure it DID have it in there.. lets see
<t3rm1n4l> tried all that
<t3rm1n4l> now way
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: technically the ppa is an older version ... but it is a working version ... Do you Care?
<sircrazy> is 10.04 using usplash and grub2, like 9.10?
<t3rm1n4l> it says dependecny problems - leaving unconfigugred
<brjann> becker_11, you need to specify the partition, e.g. /dev/sdc# where # is a number
<Dr_Willis> psilikon:  VDPAU is a option in player on 10.04 :)
<psilikon> That would explain why the "building from svn" are all dated a year ago
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: don't answer that, it was a stupid question
<sircrazy> er xsplash*
<JrodDCx> Dr_Willis:  Do yourself a favor and use VLC its better then Mplayer now .
<becker_11> brjann: aaahhh I see thanks
<rww> sircrazy: 10.04 uses grub2, and uses plymouth instead of *splash
<blakkheim> JrodDCx: i strongly disagree
<rww> sircrazy: questions and discussion of it belong in #ubuntu+1, by the way :)
<sircrazy> rww, ty
<Dr_Willis> JrodDCx:  i use whatever i feel like at the time.  had a few issues with vlc with some videos that mplayer handled file.. and visa-versa aslso
<becker_11> brjann: can  I just use sdc1 as default??
<Guest96272> wine
<airtonix> how do i sniff dbus events from the terminal ?
<t3rm1n4l> please help
<t3rm1n4l> regarding nfs server
<Dr_Willis> becker_11:  do a sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda and see what partitons exist
<brjann> becker_11, without knowing the layout of your disks i'm uncomfortable telling you which partition to format ;)
<JrodDCx> airtonix:  Use the command : dmesg
<psilikon> I was using VLC but even with my i7 1080p playback was using 40% cpu!
<jure> is there any linux-native utility which successfully decodes WMA *3* ?
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, I understand you point though, it is the first version which both works and can make inbound/outbound calls... but since I did fiddle with teh sip.conf and dialplan to get it running properly with the latest 1.6.2.4 which I had compiled... I'm now left wondering if infact the rc2 would now work anyway
<Dr_Willis> t3rm1n4l:  all i really did was follow the !nfs wiki page. took me just a few min. You may need to update/upgrade and try installing it again
<t3rm1n4l> i looked at it
<Dr_Willis> psilikon:  yep thats the issues i had with hidef videos
<t3rm1n4l> no use
<blakkheim> psilikon: mplayer doesn't have that problem. vlc only uses one cpu core ;(
<becker_11> brjann: yeah no drama I'm looking into it now
<psilikon> blakkheim, but does mplayer take advantage of vdpau? I want my GPU to do all the work
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, but I'm best to send time learning asterisk and its features rather then woeeing
<blakkheim> psilikon: yes
<al_> why does this crontab file start every line with 0 ? http://pastebin.com/4jCsVGUS
<JrodDCx> Are you on the latest release  of VLC? because on my amd 64 it works fine... both cpus and gpu
<al_> its not ubuntu based btw
<dj_segfault> grkblood13:  go to medibuntu.org
<becker_11> brjann: just by the by I would love a convert tool that takes ntfs and converts to ext3 for my terrabyte external
<ardchoille> al_: because allof those commands start at the top of the hour
<becker_11> brjann: without data loss
<psilikon> blakkheim, does mplayer do that out of the box? Do I need to compile from source?
<brjann> becker_11, I doubt anything exists that converts ntfs to ext3 in-place
<blakkheim> psilikon: compile from source for multithreaded decoding
<psilikon> hipitihop, you learning asterisk?
<becker_11> brjann: yeah I'm pretty sure it doesn't I've looked before
<blakkheim> psilikon: but vdpau is a built in option in newer builds (dont know about ubuntu's since i dont use it)
<dj_segfault> al_: The first column is the minutes.  min hour day month dayofweek command
<becker_11> bb
<becker_11> brb
<brjann> becker_11, depending on how much free space you have on the disk, you may be able to use gparted to shrink the ntfs partition, create an ext3 partition in the free space, and then move stuff over
<al_> dj_segfault: hmm It didnt quote paste the whole file, look at http://pastebin.com/Gx7PSNSc
<al_> the first colum has a header of "#"
<hipitihop> psilikon, yes I am why ?
<ardchoille> al_: that first line (#) is a comment
<philippe> Hi everyone, I'm about to try Fedora 12 on my desktop and i'd like to know if I should use the 32 or 64 bits version. My processor is Core 2 Duo Dual Core (x86-64).
<Jordan_U> philippe, This is #ubuntu.
<ardchoille> Friend of mine has dual-boot Ubuntu and Fedora. She wants to know if she canuse one of the fedora apps in ubuntu (apps spanning partitions?)
<al_> ardchoille: so there are jobs running every day at 7pm and 3am and 4am?
<rww> philippe: ask in #fedora :)
<dj_segfault> ardchoille: I doubt it.  Probably different kernel versions
<psilikon> hipitihop, i love asterisk. Have you checked out TFOT 2nd edition. I found it used on amazon about 5 months ago for ~ $5. Helped out a lot!
<rww> philippe: if they're anything like us, though, you can use either.
<ardchoille> al_: yes, and all at the top of the hour
<brjann> ardchoille, probably not. installed libraries needed for dependencies, etc may be different
<becker_11> ok back
<ardchoille> brjann: Ah, very good point
<becker_11> That was weird my 1gb usb stick had 4 partitions on it
<al_> ardchoille: actually the 1,2,3,4,5,6 is in the dow colum? so they are only run once each week on seperate days by the look?
<dj_segfault> al_: correct
<ardchoille> al_: actually the last 6 lines start the commands on different days of the week
<al_> dj_segfault: ta
<psilikon> hipitihop, do you have a spare box to use as a pbx?
<philippe> rww: noones answer in #fedora-unregistered
<ardchoille> philippe: are you running fedora?
<philippe> no im on Linux mint right now
<rww> ubottu: register | philippe
<ubottu> philippe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ardchoille> phil_: just fyi, we can't suppoort mint here either
<rww> philippe: (the #fedora-unregistered topic and entry message also have those links)
<hipitihop> psilikon, yes I started to read the online version ... and I have a home theater pc it's an ION Atom 330 , i.e. dual core running mythtv (also awesome).. but mainly sitting idle, so I have asterisk isntalled ther
<psilikon> hipitihop, nice. Chapter 5 of tfot... then I was set. I have since built a few pbxes. One I used for a local business and earned some decent money. Check out pbx in a flash also.
<hipitihop> psilikon, cool.. we should probably go via pm rather then create more noise here
<psilikon> hipitihop, right on
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: did you say this is a mythtv/asterisk box .... AWESOME
<phixxor> how do I find out what gfx driver is in use?
<morph_> guys
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<morph_> there is a program alled Gmail Notifier
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, indeed !! you impressed :-)
<morph_> how do i add it to start up at login
<becker_11> I'm getting a massive number of errors at present with this usb key
<morph_> since its 2 words
<morph_> i cant figure it out
<morph_> like the whereis command
<Dr_Willis> try gmTAB
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<blakkheim> morph_: what is the package name
<morph_> um
<blakkheim> morph_: gmail-notify or checkgmail probably
<morph_> Gmail Notifier
<IdleOne> gmail-notifier
<morph_> i tried that i believe
<blakkheim> E: Unable to locate package gmail-notifier
<becker_11> Dr_Willis: brjann I'
<blakkheim> morph_: dpkg --get-selections | grep gmail
<Vendetta> hello
<becker_11> Dr_Willis: brjann I've copied the output of dmesg | tail to pastebin here http://pastebin.com/9D94YMKL
<IdleOne> gnome-gmail-notifier
<morph_> blakkheim, its Gmail Notify
<blakkheim> morph_: no, it's not. i need the PACKAGE name.
<morph_> in ubuntu software center
<morph_> it is
<morph_> Gmail Notify
<IdleOne> morph_: yes that is the Signage name but what is the package name
<blakkheim> morph_: please run the command above so i can help you
<Vendetta> have you tried gmail-notify?
<blakkheim> morph_: dpkg --get-selections | grep gmail
<danx> IdleOne: use apt-cache search
<IdleOne> danx: I have
<IdleOne> :)
<morph_> morph@morph-ubuntu:~$ dpkg --get-selections | grep gmail
<morph_> gmail-notify					install
<morph_> morph@morph-ubuntu:~$
<morph_> sorry blakkheim im new to linux
<IdleOne> oh, look blakkheim was right
<blakkheim> morph_: ok, so it is "gmail-notify"
<AMAG> Hi, I'm having a rough time with my PCs today.  I had to sacrifice my desktop machine, which was setup for my 30" monitor, so I could have a functioning power supply for my server and database.
<blakkheim> morph_: now run: dpkg -S gmail-notify | grep bin
<Vendetta> officially tomorrow
<morph_> whats that do?
<becker_11> AMAG: that sux
<domo> should /etc/hostname be www.foo.com or www ?
<blakkheim> morph_: searches the files in the package for the binary name (what you will put in your startup item)
<Vendetta> actually, now its officially today
<AMAG> It's been about 3 years since I setup the desktop and I can't remember the steps I went through to get the 30" screen working.  My question is basically, will it be easier to repeat those steps again on my old 6.10 installation, or should I go ahead and upgrade to the latest ubuntu?
<morph_> morph@morph-ubuntu:~$ dpkg -S gmail-notify | grep bin
<morph_> gmail-notify: /usr/bin/gmail-notify
<morph_> morph@morph-ubuntu:~$
<blakkheim> morph_: i'm 99% sure you just need to use "/usr/bin/gmail-notify"
<blakkheim> morph_: yeah
<becker_11> AMAG: 6.10 isn't supported any longer AFAIK so upgrading would be your best bet
<Andys^> AMAG: if its a recent-ish nvidia card, chances are strong it'll just Work
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: upgrading has lots of advantages, aside from likely being easier (provided you have a seperate /home at the least)
<AMAG> becker_11:I am pretty glad the server was not fried, because the power supply started smoking, and then sparks started shooting out of it inside of the case.  So if I just lose a few hours and a $100 new PSU I will be happy. :)
<blakkheim> morph_: just put "gmail-notify" in the "command" section of the startup item and it should work
<morph_> thanks man
<morph_> i dont put /usr/bin/gmail-notify ?
<becker_11> AMAG:  I hear you on that one
<morph_> or will either work
<Vendetta> MilitantPotato...I like that one haha
<blakkheim> morph_: /usr/bin is in your $PATH so it's not needed in this case
<blakkheim> morph_: either will be ok
<morph_> k
<morph_> um
<morph_> can u help me with something else
<becker_11> brjann I've copied the output of dmesg | tail to pastebin here http://pastebin.com/9D94YMKL
<blakkheim> morph_: what is it?
<AMAG> Andys^:I tried, it didn't "just work," when I got the other machine it took me a few hours to figure out how to set it up.  I assume the new 9.10 is probably way easier to do it on than 6.10 though, or maybe that's what you mean, that it'll "just work" on 9.10?
<morph_> im on an iMac
<blakkheim> morph_: no i can't help with that
<morph_> im trying to get my magic mouse to scroll up/down left/right
<morph_> in ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: try a LiveCD
<morph_> i have found a cpl scripts
<morph_> but i cant see to get them to work
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: That'd be a good test to see if it "just works"
<AMAG> A good suggestion but I might as well upgrade I think
<blakkheim> morph_: i have no experience with apple-specific hardware, sorry
<becker_11> AMAG: yeah that's the best way give the livecd a try first
<morph_> well
<un214> how do I set console font
<morph_> can u look at this
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: load up a Flash LiveCD, two birds with one stone and all.
<AMAG> Oh, I remember my other question; is it likely to "just work" with my 3ware RAID controller?  THAT was really tough to get working originally.
<brjann> becker_11, how are you trying to mount it?
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: google is your friend :)
<AMAG> I think your LiveCD suggestion is my friend
<becker_11> brjann: cheats way to be honest through thunar(fm)
<morph_> blakkheim, http://github.com/entrope/linux-magicmouse
<becker_11> brjann: it was mounting to /media/NARELLE before I fdisked and wiped it
<brjann> becker_11, did it only have one partition before too?
<infid> in ubuntu netbook remix when i type a long command it doesn't wrap to the next line, it goes back to the start of the same line and starts overwriting, how can i fix this?
<becker_11> brjann: for some reason it had 4 and the table was all screwed up
<dj_segfault> infid: Try typing "stty sane"
<becker_11> brjann: it had a copy of crunchbang on it via unetbootin that I used to install my netbook last time
<LavaEagle> Hello, alsa drivers were removed while Iwas trying tochange something and while doing so I messed up.  I now cannot get any sound.  Any chance I can reinstall old drivers somehow?
<MilitantPotato> LavaEagle: purge configs in synaptic?
<grkblood13> how do i find out what version of mplayer i have
<infid> dj_segfault: didnt fix it
<brjann> becker_11, okay, so you deleted all the partitions, created a new one spanning the whole drive of type 'c'?
<AMAG> This image will have a "livecd" environment built-in as well as the installer, right?  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: Yep.
<dj_segfault> infid: What terminal program are you using?  gnome-terminal?
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: more then 3gb of ram on your machine?
<brjann> becker_11, partition type c is "W95 FAT32 (LBA)"
<dsnyders> grkblood13, mplayer -v
<becker_11> brjann: not to used to fdisk but I created a new partition of type primary and used suod mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<infid> dj_segfault: tilda right now. let me see if it does it in gnome-term
<AMAG> The one thing I remember from 3 years ago, booting up in the live environment, customizing X a little, and then realizing that I did not complete the installation.  :D
<brjann> becker_11, but did you change the partition type?
<AMAG> No, 2G of memory
<infid> dj_segfault: does it in gnome-terminal too
<becker_11> brjann: don't think so
<grkblood13> dsnyders, didnt work
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: the "alternate" version doesn't contain a desktop enviroment
<LavaEagle> @MilitantPotato: attempting now
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: I'd recommend getting the 32 bit.
<brjann> becker_11, that might be a problem
<dsnyders> grkblood13, It should be one of the first lines
<brjann> becker_11, this drive is currently /dev/sdc, right?
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: 64bit is a pain if it's not needed (less than 3.2gb of memory)
<infid> dj_segfault: and i'm using teh same bashrc i am using on 2 other ubuntu systems. the only difference with this one is it's a netbook
<becker_11> brjann: yeah fdisk is showing it as Id 83 type linux
<ectropy> how do I store then call bash script variables? example: read NAME echo $NAME //// end of file ///// new file: echo $NAME
<dsnyders> grkblood13, try mplayer --version.
<AMAG> For flash and such?  I don't really need much fluff.  I only use it for a ton of terminals, emacs, and mozilla with no flash.  And evolution I guess.  This has all been pretty suitable for me for years.
<brjann> becker_11, okay, type t<enter> 1<enter> c<enter> and then look at them again
<grkblood13> got it
<grkblood13> thanks
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<infid> ectropy: export them?
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: Ah, nevermind.  Yea, mainly for flash, 64bit has other issues, but they tend to be pretty specific
<dj_segfault> infid: I'm guessing it's not reporting the actual terminal geometry right due to the screen.  Not sure.  Try maximizing the terminal window and see if it does the same thing.
<AMAG> I guess I'll burn both CDs just in case
<infid> dj_segfault: they are maximized
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: If you have a spare 1gig flash drive that's the fastest route
<infid> dj_segfault: and echo $TERM says 'xterm'
<becker_11> brjann: fat12 but also got dos compat flag is not set msg
<brjann> becker_11, fat12?
<dj_segfault> infid: try "export PS1=:"
<becker_11> brjann: yeah id 1 system fat12
<AMAG> I have a windows xp computer on my desk also, so I use that for word/excel/visio/web browser
<AMAG> I tried for years to give up having a windows machine and I just can't live without microsoft office :(
<infid> dj_segfault: well that makes it wrap like i want hwoever i dont want my PS1 prompt to just consist of a semi-colon
<brjann> becker_11, oh, sorry. type t<enter> c<enter> and check again
<brjann> becker_11, i guess since there's only one partition it didn't ask you for the partition number :)
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: I run one for video games, dual boot with kubuntu
<becker_11> brjann: yeah that's it now it's Id c system W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<dsnyders> AMAG, pendrivelinux.org has some great distros that fit on a flash drive.  I know what you mean about office.  I've grown addicted to OneNote
<dj_segfault> infid: that's fine, but at least you know it's something in PS1 that's causing the problem.  You can figure out what you want and set it.
<becker_11> brjann: I guess I need to do a W now to write it all
<brjann> becker_11, great. now w<enter> to write the table to the disk, and q<enter> to quit
<brjann> becker_11, you got it
<AMAG> although if I had to choose a computer to do without for a day, or a week, I would do without the windows one
<infid> dj_segfault: true. well i am setting PS1 in a special way but it works fine on my other 2 ubuntu machines that have larger screens. not sure why though
<AMAG> I have flash drives but I might as well make the CDs; I am not really confident my mainboard is aware of bootable USB media
<meway> err I am installing server addition and I received an error something about could not install apt 0_0 this is going to bad after the installation is done right? >_< :(
<brjann> becker_11, once you're back at the prompt (assuming no errors from fdisk) go ahead and    mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1   again
<dsnyders> AMAG, my next step is to get a machine that I can run virtual machines on, and put windows on that. Linux host, windows guest.
<meway> eeeew windows
<MilitantPotato> brjann: is he stuck in a terminal?
<meway> jk I am on windows
<brjann> MilitantPotato, I have no idea, I think I picked up where someone else left off :)
<dj_segfault> infid: OK good luck with that.  Gotta sign off now.
<infid> dj_segfault: ok thanks for getting me this far
<meway> swait
<MilitantPotato> brjann: why not have him use gparted?
<meway> does sun virtualbox support that?
<dsnyders> MilitantPotato, it's easier to talk someone through a partition and reformat on the command line than to use gui tools.
<MilitantPotato> dsnyders: true, fair point
<brjann> MilitantPotato, mainly because he's having problems, and this way I know exactly what's going on
<Viking667> bah.
<MilitantPotato> brjann: gotcha, was just curious
<brjann> MilitantPotato, no problem. sometimes I forget the GUI utilities exist, to be honest ;)
<AMAG> oh, awesome, I forgot to connect the power to the CD drive when I had the computer apart.  So not a good day.
<morph_> anyone here on a mac?
<morph_> running Ubuntu
 * meway CD haveing errors 0_0 new copy...
<morph_> i cant get my damn magic mouse working
<meway> well install the magic drivers
<blakkheim> lol
<morph_> where
<brjann> becker_11, how's it going?
<meway> oh its a real magic mouse?
<morph_> yea
<becker_11> brjann: it was a long and difficult road but unetbooting is finally installing the iso for mne
<becker_11> me
<MilitantPotato> morph_: sudo abracadabra? :)
<meway> not sure :/ googles it :p
<leopard> Does anyone else always mispronounce Linux like Ly-nucks?
<faileas> AMAG: that's why you should always check with the cover off ;p
<brjann> becker_11, yay, so the filesystem mounts now?
<dsnyders> MilitantPotato, nice one!
<meway> len-ucks
<becker_11> brjann: yeah it mounts and it works correctly ... bloody computers lol
<grkblood13> chick looks like uno
<brjann> becker_11, hehe. glad to hear it :)
<becker_11> brjann: many thanks
<leopard> aptitude moo
<morph_> no
<morph_> i really wanna figure this out
<AMAG> My computer store repair boy days are too far behind me to remember steps like that :(
<morph_> i ant scroll
<meway> moph_ thats the brand name right ? or is it like a game mouse from some weird order?
<becker_11> brb
<meway> morph_: thats the brand name right ? or is it like a game mouse from some weird order?
<AMAG> magic mouse is the new Apple product
<meway> aaahhh
<meway> I am stuck on 74% 0_)
<meway> aaaaahk
<ectropy> how do I store then call bash script variables? example: read NAME echo $NAME //// end of file ///// new file: echo $NAME
 * meway goes and installes from a flash drive
<meway> screw CD's :(
<blakkheim> ectropy: /j #bash - might have more help there
<AMAG> Could I have a link to the procedure for making a flash drive bootable with the installer image?
<Guest96272> Do I need to download and install a FW or AV ?
<leopard> has anyone else noticed Windows 7 looks EXACTLY like KDE?
<Guest96272> im just basic client user
<MilitantPotato> meway: I've found burning at 4x results in less duds
<MilitantPotato> leopard: imitation is the best form of laziness
<meway> MilitantPotato: this is my first time its gave me a bad copy
<brjann> Guest96272, you don't strictly *need* to, especially if you're behind a hardware firewall like a wifi access point or cable router.
<zubin71> hi is "ubottu" opensource?
<leopard> zubin71: yes
<Guest96272> ty brjann :)
<brjann> Guest96272, but! If it makes you feel safer, there are a few AV clients in the Ubuntu Software Manager in the Applications menu
<meway> MilitantPotato: ah well.. is there a program besides the one that ubuntu comes with thats opensource/free that will allow me to put it on a flash drive from windows?
<zubin71> leopard: cool... could you point me to its source?
<Guest96272> nice ty
<brjann> Guest96272, the one that's just called "Virus Scanner" is clamav, and would probably do just fine.
<MilitantPotato> meway: no idea, I've always used the one that came with it.
<earlyy> hey guys im new to ubuntu and have little experience with linux platforms
<earlyy> anyone mind pointing me in the right direction with what i can actually do with ubuntu
<leopard> zubin71: archive.ubuntu.com  is the place you're looking for, I think
<earlyy> i mean im going to set up a webserver and ftp and all that eventually but thats all i an really think of
<brjann> Guest96272, if you search for firewall in the Ubuntu Software Center, the "Firewall Configuration" package will allow you to configure a firewall to your liking.
<morph_> meway, its apples new mouse
<morph_> replaces the mighty mouse
<morph_> its awesome
<meway> MilitantPotato: lmao me too. a well I will try a new disk
<xorwhy> ath9k behaves poorly because compat-wireless needs to be updated to the latest stable version. is there a deb for that?
<zubin71> earlyy: well, what are you interested in doing?
<MilitantPotato> meway: there's a free ISO mounting program for windows
<blakkheim> xorwhy: use madwifi :)
<xorwhy> lol, blacklisted, for a good reason
<MilitantPotato> meway: that'd let you run the USB creator from the file you downloaded.
<brjann> Guest96272, does that help? :)
<zubin71> leopard: ok; will check it out if its got the source ; i`d like to try and write a bot too ;)
<zubin71> leopard: just for fun.... :)
<meway> MilitantPotato: I have ISO buster and I have Daemon Tools
<xorwhy> I did try it despite the warning, it did as the comments said, (irrecoverable error)
<xorwhy> this is of course, after having done a level0
<meway> MilitantPotato: 0_0 thats way to complicfated XD
<MilitantPotato> meway: check the hash of your ISO, a corrupt download is always a possibility
<earlyy> zubin71 i'm not to sure?
<earlyy> i want to get a feel for this other then windows and a bit of linux exprience
<meway> MilitantPotato: its correct I already did this lol
<earlyy> i guess the best way would be to set up apache and stuff?
<meway> MilitantPotato: thats ok the first try was that I downloaded the default instead of paying attention that it was default 64x
<meway> MilitantPotato: I am working with an old 32x
<zubin71> earlyy: well if you are interested in trying to set up a server then you could do that of course. ubuntus a fully fledged OS; you could do lots of things
<meway> MilitantPotato: maxed out thunder 2500 tyan
<blakkheim> earlyy: if you want to learn more about linux, maybe you should try a distro that's not as newb-friendly as *buntu
<dooglus> !pub
<leopard> Like Arch Linux
<leopard> That taught me alot
<blakkheim> ...no
<MilitantPotato> earlyy: gentoo :)
<blakkheim> yes
<dooglus> hi people.  what's the recommended replacement for microsoft's office 'publisher' program?  I have some .pub files I need to pen
<Dr_Willis> or just go read the docs for the other disrtos...  - but use ubuntu
<dooglus> open*
<leopard> Only difference between Arch and many others is the BSD style init
<meway> MilitantPotato: This will be my first server addition ubuntu so I hope I can work with it :/
<jazz> am thinking on buying this keyboard, anyone use it or know its karmic/lucid compatibility  http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/4740&cl=us,en
<meway> MilitantPotato: Does it work like the tirminal in desktop version?
<leopard> Otherwise, if you're looking for more exposure under the hood, Arch :)
<zubin71> earlyy: almost any search with the keywords "howto" and "ubuntu" gets you ubuntu community documentation; its pretty good if you get stuck smwhere.
<leopard> Persoanlly, I like the BSD style init over the System V
<blakkheim> leopard: arch is still pretty hand-holding, i would recommend gentoo for learning
<MilitantPotato> meway: No idea, haven't messed with it, I'm guessing it's just ubuntu sans a desktop environment bundled with the common server apps.
<earlyy> ok
<meway> MilitantPotato: server have desktop environment? 0_0
<earlyy> well whats a good idea?
<Guest96272> how can I make a shortcut to a program that I sudo apt-get install? I cant seem to find the default installation directory
<earlyy> i mean something i can do with ubuntu
<blakkheim> Guest96272: what program
<Guest96272> just wireshark
<meway> MilitantPotato: zomg !! download time 1 DAY
<blakkheim> Guest96272: /usr/bin/wireshark
<AMAG> What is the process for making a bootable flash drive with the ubuntu installer image?  Just dd it to the flash disk?
<Guest96272> i can run from terminal but cant find it in nautilus
<leopard> Well; like Linus says it should not be impossible to install it. Gentoo takes forever to install. Of course, I'm sure the more you install Gentoo, the easier it gets
<Guest96272> ty
<dooglus> hi people.  what's the recommended replacement for microsoft's office 'publisher' program?  I have some .pub files I need to open
<petsounds> jazz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953949
<MilitantPotato> meway: get the .torrent
<leopard> I just think Gentoo sometimes obfuscates things a bit
<GeekSquid> Jazz: I really don't think you will have any trouble with that keyboard ... Logitech devices 99 times out of 100 Just Work
<meway> MilitantPotato: na I just messed with some dload speeds now its like 13m
<jorik_> AMAG: sudo apt-get usb-creator
<leopard> I like Arch's transparency
<jazz> Petsounds ty
<leopard> thats all
<petsounds> jazz, yw
<ultraparadigm> Please help, I FURAR'd my Xwindows
<meway> MilitantPotato: must be there server because it just went up to 15m ...
<leopard> petsounds: Beach Boys?
<morph_> ok
<morph_> im back on osx now
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<morph_> i wonder if i can install WIne and install the windows magic mouse exe for ubuntu
<petsounds> leopard, yes my favorite album ;)
<ultraparadigm> When Ubuntu logs in now I only get my background and nothing loads, and there are no titlebars or manipulators on windows, so I can't move ore resize them.  My dock doesn't start and my ubuntu main bar doesn't load
<abhi_nav> rafter you there?
<leopard> :)
<jazz> GeekSquid,  i was worried about buying things from stores theyre almost are the lowend of what magazines advertise (bestbuy) and i'd rather not wait 6-8 weeks for delivery
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: not sure if it's available on 8.10 though.
<grafite> is there a way to listen to a ping?
<abhi_nav> rifter you there?
<morph_> alankila: what do u think
<faileas> hmm.
<AMAG> I currently have 6.10 installed so it does not have that package available
<faileas> anyone familiar with upstart? I'm don't quite understand the documentation, and there's a few things i want to check from someone who is actually familiar with it regarding a script i want started at startuo
<aegeaner> Hello, C!
<GeekSquid> jazz: I often order from ebay and make sure they have a good seller rating, and I usually get the best price, or close to it ... I also try to buy from sellers near me .... just a thought
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: you there?
<ardchoille> !away > arleslie|away
<ubottu> arleslie|away, please see my private message
<ultraparadigm> Ok I killed Xwinwrap and now I can see my desktop, but there are no window borders
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, ?
<alankila> morph_: no chance.
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/usb-creator
<morph_> UGH
<morph_> what am i gonna do
<morph_> do u think ubuntu will fix it soon?
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: not sure how the dependencies will go though.
<becker_11> currently running the install (ubuntu minimal text mode) it wants character set supported by the console font I'm running an eee pc in english so what should I select??
<grafite> kkk
<leopard> The Ubuntu Team is always listening. Might contact them and ask.
<alankila> morph_: maybe for 10.04. Don't know.
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: just have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384899/ yesterday you all are tellim me to exucute sudo cammnd from any account. so just tell me whats wrong with me?
<leopard> They are pretty nice.
<morph_> when will that be
<morph_> i forget
<AMAG> Probably not well :)
<alankila> it would be on the 4th month of 2010.
<morph_> i forgot what 9.10 came out
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: I am not blemming anyone.I am just informing about what is there in my pc.
<morph_> late 4th month
<morph_> or early
<jazz> GeekSquid,  a great thought!. im inpaitient at times. i was looking for the saitek keyboard saw this instead. thanks guys
<MilitantPotato> abhi_nav: the user needs to be in the sudoers group
<becker_11> it's suggesting Latin1 & latin5 should I just accept that
<alankila> morph_: well, they have generally preferred late dates to early ones. There's a whole schedule, supposedly, somewhere.
<abhi_nav> MilitantPotato: thats why yesterday i was switching to admin account
<GeekSquid> jazz: np
<faileas> becker_11: yeah, defaults should work
<becker_11> cool faileas thanks
<morph_> alankila: can we make suggestions/requests somewher
<leopard> Is there any specific reason to edit the sudoers file with visudo? I always used gedit or nano and it worked just fine...
<abhi_nav> MilitantPotato: psycho_oreos: take it lightly
<Guest96272> wireshark
<alankila> morph_: launchpad, but I read there's already bug open about it
<morph_> link me?
<ultraparadigm> I think my Compiz is broken
<alankila> morph_: 07:48 < al_> ardchoille: actually the 1,2,3,4,5,6 is in the dow colum? so they
<alankila> bah
<alankila> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/512773
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, what? huh?
<MilitantPotato> AMAG: You could try mounting the ISO, and see if the USB creator will run.
<GeekSquid> leopard: nano is fine ... use sudo nano to edit the file or gksudo gedit ... see !gksudo for why
<morph_> alankila: what am i supposed to do there
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: thats why yesterday i was switching to admin account
<GeekSquid> !gksudo |leopard
<ubottu> leopard: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alankila> morph_: nothing
<ultraparadigm> compizsdaf
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, you were using admin account on the Xorg interface? I mean there wasn't any need to in the first place
<ultraparadigm> asdfasdf
<ultraparadigm> sdf
<ultraparadigm> asd
<ultraparadigm> sorry
<ultraparadigm> I just found out that my xterm doesn't take screen focus
<ultraparadigm> my x is all fubared :-(
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: xorg interface menas? I am using from terminal
<brjann> leopard, check man visudo. the first paragraph explains the reasoning.
<scottsee> Aloha everyone
<abhi_nav> !flood | ultraparadigm
<ubottu> ultraparadigm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, so what are you implying? still having issues with wireless?
<leopard> ubottu: interesting...I never really though about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cozi> Hi, is there anyway to get a column view for ubuntu file browser?
<GeekSquid> ultraparadigm: if you remove compiz ... then run ccsm to remove the problem (the last thing you did that broke it) you can reinstall compiz and be back where you where
<scottsee> exit
<ultraparadigm> Sorry I didn't realize that was going into this window
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: yes still with wireless and eth. but now i wll solve it later on by accessing docs. if faild then come here
<vince> Good Evening folks,  I was hoping someone could give me a hand with a Pulseaudio issue i'm having.  It works alright but I have a few programs (emulators mostly) that experiance about a second or two lag time between what I see on the screen and what I hear.  (The Audio and Video isn't synced) is there any help for that or a way to bypass pulse audio for these apps?
<leopard> brjann: I like where it says "sanity checks" lol. Thanks for the info/link/man page.
<ultraparadigm> Thanks GeekSquid.  I am trying to see if I can run compiz, or get it to start
<brjann> leopard, no problem :)
<greezmunkey> Yikes! I was playing with gDesklets, now I have one "stuck" to my mouse cursor. It launched a password box, AND the app, now I can't type the pword, or drop the thing on the desktop! Can I break out, or do I have to kill?
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: thnx for you and all others for helping me.
<Guest96272> Is packet socket support automatically enabled in this distro?
<GeekSquid> vince: define emulators .. .. audio is often slow getting to the front end when emulating something
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, hm ok
<vince> GeekSquid : At the moment my problem is with Gens/GS
<vince> Though SNES9X and a few other programs have experianced this behavior as well
<Dr_Willis> Guest96272:  'packet support' meaning?
<Guest96272> On Linux, you need to have "packet socket" support enabled in your kernel; see the "Packet socket" item in the Linux "Configure.help" file. Your distribution might enable this by default in the kernel.
<alana09> alana
<vince> It worked fine under ALSA in older versions of Ubuntu so as best I can guess the issue is with pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> Guest96272:  that term means very little to me. what doc/guide is even saying that?
<nathbfreak> how can i take an empty partition and use it for save space
<Guest96272> wireshark
<Cozi> nautilus is the ubuntu file browser correct?
<Dr_Willis> Guest96272:  fire up wireshark and see if it does I guess.
<greezmunkey> lo
<SnowmanX11> Hmmm, az gyanus, ha már a provokáció sem hat.... yes
<Guest96272> It doesnt
<Dr_Willis> Cozi:  the default one for GNOME - yes.
<ultraparadigm> Apparently my Avant window manager is broken too
<jazz> i never thought about usb and its power consumption how much should i consider such thing especially on illuminatee  keyboards?
<Cozi> Yes ok, so how do I get nautilus to have a column view, much like the dolphin has?
<Guest96272> On Linux, you need to have "packet socket" support enabled in your kernel; see the "Packet socket" item in the Linux "Configure.help" file. Your distribution might enable this by default in the kernel.
<Guest96272> sorry mt
<GeekSquid> vince: removing pulseaudio will cause it to fall back to ALSA .. which often is a reasonable fix for people
<abhi_nav> On what priority basis should I choose linux distro? Because when I read about each distro I found each distro interesting and useful.
<Guest96272> dumpcap: There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done
<Guest96272> sound like a driver prob?
<SnowmanX11> Which is the best mediacenter app to UBUNUTU?
<greezmunkey> Guest96272, did you run Wireshark as root, e.g. sudo wireshark ??
<mgmuscari> hey... i'm trying to compile libjpeg-8 on amd64, but i need to also compile the 32 bit version... anybody know how i can force the architecture?
<leopard> abhi_nav: Well whats you priorities?
<vince> GeekSquid: Ok, The problem I have with that is that Pulseaudio mostly works under this system right now.  I had pulseaudio under 9.04 as well however it was much buggier.  When i tired to remove it I remember it basicly removed a ton of stuff that made the cure worse than the disease.  I would like to keep pulseaudio in place and just bypass it for these particular apps if possible
<mgmuscari> vince: what's your PA problem?
<GeekSquid> Guest96272: wireshark needs permissions to access the eth0 or wlan0 ... I have never been able to run wireshark as anything but sudo (I know it isn't reccommended) yet somehow it works
<leopard> abhi_nav: Are you a Desktop End-User, server administrator, or plain super user? Maybe a purist or a Windows convert?
<Cozi> Yes ok, so how do I get nautilus to have a column view, much like dolphin on kde has?
<abhi_nav> leopard: I am totaly confused. I dont know how to select which distro?
<vince> Is there anyway I can just have these particular Apps go to Alsa Directly?
<ultraparadigm> What is the shortcut to run a command?
<ultraparadigm> isn't it alt-f2?
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: yes
<nathbfreak> How can I take an empty partition and use it for save space for my Ubuntu Partition?
<vince> mgmuscari : Short version is certian apps have Audio/Video sync issues with it.  Mostly emulators.
<abhi_nav> leopard: I am comp engg student(i.e. lots of programming and comp industry related work e.g. security etc) and I am desktop-end user
<ultraparadigm> darn, ok so that just one more thing that doesn work :-(
<psycho_oreos> or you can add an applet to start a command
<Cozi> abhi_nav what's your current OS
<abhi_nav> ultraparadigm: yes alt+f2 then type command and selet run from terminal
<greezmunkey> ultraparadigm, Alt+F2
<GeekSquid> Cozi: List view vs. Compact view vs. Icon View ... Upper right hand corner
<abhi_nav> Cozi: Ubuntu 9.04
<leopard> abhi_nav: Do you have a GUI preference?
<vince> Of course If I could tweek the app or Pulseaudio to remove the lag, that would be ideal
<ultraparadigm> yeah, my shortcut keys aren't responding either
<mgmuscari> vince: yeah, i could see that happening... the problem is i think that alsa is not controlling the audio device, pulseaudio is
<abhi_nav> leopard: I like gnome (I dont like kde)
<mgmuscari> vince: i don't think you're going to be able to change that, but you can try using some of the different plugins for PA
<mgmuscari> vince: i usually have good luck with the PA alsa plugin
<morph_> anyone here on a ma?
<pedrocr> is mono currently broken in lucid?
<ultraparadigm> sigh, and I can't change screen focus
<GeekSquid> !lucid | pedrocr
<ubottu> pedrocr: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ultraparadigm> guess I can't only have one window at  a time
<vince> mgmuscari, Willing to give anything a try.  Like I said if I can make pulseaudio work with these apps then I have no issue with it
<pedrocr> GeekSquid, I know lucid isn't stable
<pedrocr> GeekSquid, I decided to install it to test it
<pedrocr> GeekSquid, and am wondering if mono is known to be broken or if I should submit a bug
<Cozi> GeekSquid: There's no column view option though, I thought I could download something like dolphin4's column view
<GeekSquid> pedrocr: and this is not the place to discuss Lucid ... /join #ubuntu+1
<leopard> abhi_nav: You're in the right place! Most major GNU/Linux distributions have most essentials. Ubuntu comes with all the essential by default, and its programming capbailities are easilt extended through the Ubuntu Software Center.
<pedrocr> GeekSquid, ah, thanks
<morph_> ANY MAC USERS HERE
<vince> GeekSquid : Is there anyway to temporarily shut Pulse down and default back to Alsa without removing it compleatly
<vince> A shell script or command?
<mgmuscari> vince: i know the feeling... i've often had trouble getting it to play nice with MPD
<leopard> abhi_nav: It uses the GNOME by default as well
<GeekSquid> Cozi: List View shows columns
<abhi_nav> leopard: I want recently thinking about opensuse. linux.com says its best for laptop
<Cozi> oh, k
<fizk_> Hey guys, I'm trying to    setuid root   my script, but running `whoami` inside the script says it's still the current user
<fizk_> is that right?
<greezmunkey> Heh, gDesklets - there's a waste of time!
<mgmuscari> morph_: 1) your first query had a typo in it and was pretty ambiguous, 2) ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<fizk_> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root
<morph_> what mgmuscari ?
<mgmuscari> vince: err... you could try pulseaudio -k i think to kill the PA server
<vince> mgmuscari : So were do I start.  I did not know that pulse audio had plugins, Where do I get them, How would I install them and how do they work with the problumatic programs?  Do you know a good guide I can look up?  Checking google myself now but if you already know something i'd apprciate the benfit of your experiance.
<vince> No use reinventing the wheel
<mgmuscari> morph_: you asked and then asked again in all caps - what issue are you having?
<morph_> magic mouse on ubuntu
<ultraparadigm> GeekSquid, What is ccsm?
<mgmuscari> vince: i know there's an alsa plugin for pulseaudio that alsa-friendly programs can usually make good use of
<quickard> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ nvidia-xconfig
<quickard> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<quickard> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<quickard>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<quickard>                   Screen".
<FloodBot3> quickard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> lo
<quickard> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<GeekSquid> !ccsm | ultraparadigm
<ubottu> ultraparadigm: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<leopard> abhi_nav: openSUSE uses the Linux kernel. It may have some extended proprietary drivers, but still has what you will need. Linux Mint has been said to incluse some proprietary drivers in there distro. Its up to you, though.
<ultraparadigm> k thanks
<Cozi> GeekSquid, I meant columns like finder on MAC OSX
<earlyy> will ubuntu run on a P3 833?
<sate> Hello I found this theme here http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Silent-Night-II-144768753  , but the archize is zip, so how do i make this theme work quickard
<mgmuscari> morph_: http://game-sat.com/~brian/Howtos/AppleMightyMouse.htm
<abhi_nav> leopard: I am confused between opensuse ubuntu and fedora
<mgmuscari> earlyy: it probably depends on how many packages you plan to use
<sate> Hello I found this theme here http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Silent-Night-II-144768753  , but the archize is zip, so how do i make this theme work quickard
<mgmuscari> earlyy: i think it's safe to say you won't be using compiz and you might want to use alsa or something instead of pulseaudio with that hardware
<earlyy> just want it for a really basic setup and webserver
<earlyy> and fileserver at home
<morph_> not mighty mouse mgmuscari
<mgmuscari> earlyy: that should be fine
<sate> Hello I found this theme here http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Silent-Night-II-144768753  , but the archize is zip, so how do i make this theme work leopard
<mgmuscari> morph_: sorry, it's late, i'm having trouble reading
<morph_> np
<morph_> its magic mouse
<e3a15> Hi
<morph_> hrm
<mgmuscari> magic mouse is the multitouch thing? i'm gonna guess there aren't really any drivers for it
<morph_> does wine work for deluge
<e3a15> How is 10.4 ubuntu
<sate> Hello I found this theme here http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Silent-Night-II-144768753  , but the archize is zip, so how do i make this theme work mgmuscari
<morph_> can i have wine on OSX
<morph_> and install deluge
<abhi_nav> leopard: I fount ubuntu community the best community and forums
<leopard> Well, openSUSE is one I never tried, but I believe they use .rpms, as does Fedora. Ubuntu uses .debs. They all have different package managers and GUI applications. .debs are considered the most widely used.
<mgmuscari> sate: extract it somewhere and then see about importing the included files into whatever window decorator you use
<Industrial> Where does ubuntu save its grub menu.lst
<Industrial> I do not see it in /boot/grub
<petsounds> sate, extract it and you'll find .tar.gz file
<GeekSquid> Cozi: nautilus does not have that function ... if you like dolphin .. you can install it and it will run within gnome 'sudo apt-get install dolphin'
<mgmuscari> morph_: if you're using linux you can probably install wine... i don't see why not...
<dylan_of_darknes> oh wow only ~4weeks till 10.4
<arand> Industrial: you using grub2?
<morph_> im on mac osx right now
<morph_> dual booting
<mgmuscari> dylan_of_darknes: meh i just got my 9.10 working satisfactorily :/
<quickard> can I permanently install ubuntu alongside of windows on the same hard disk?
<Myrtti> dylan_of_darknes: more like 7-8
<mgmuscari> quickard: yes
<Cozi> Thanks GeekS
<morph_> 9.10 isnt out yet is it
<faileas> quickard: yes. just resize and install.
<leopard> abhi_nav: If you searched in Google How to fix X program or X driver in Linux, you will see Ubuntu commands and intention in the majority of the articles.
<faileas> morph_: its the current release version, so yes, its out
<Industrial> arand: yes
<GeekSquid> !karmic | morph_
<ubottu> morph_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<quickard> without loosing data on my current partitions?
<dylan_of_darknes> same i only just got on 9.10 yday
<morph_> thought u said 10.04
<mgmuscari> quickard: yes, but be careful about resizing NTFS partitions
<abhi_nav> leopard: yah thats right! and thats why I am still here :) :) :)
<arand> Industrial: then there is no menu.lst
<arand> !grub2 > Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> morph_ 04 being april 10 being 2010
<leopard> abhi_nav: Most linux distributions that have a decent following and are actively maintained will have a good community.
<MilitantPotato> quickard: if you do manual partitioning, yes, but don't resize a partition without backing up the data.
<abhi_nav> leopard: hmm yes
<quickard> is there a specific tool I should use, or just use ubuntu
<Guest96272> whats the terminal command to set dumpcap to run as root?
<arand> Industrial: You edit /etc/default/grub which propagates to /boot/grub/grub.cfg which is the new equivalent of menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> quickard: do you need to do any resizing?
<sate> petsounds:  I found the TZ file , but when I try to move the file to appearence, it won't work
<GeekSquid> Guest96272: sudo dumpcap
<ultraparadigm> Ok I was able to start compiz and now everything is back to normal, except that compiz isn't starting by itself.  Anyone know what might be causing that?
<MilitantPotato> ultraparadigm: I use fusion-icon for that
<arand> Industrial: propagation is done when running "grub-update"..
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: metacity is probably set as your default window manager
<earlyy> lol
<ultraparadigm> I use Avant
<earlyy> this old pc has windows ME on it
<earlyy> poor souls
<quickard> currently I have ubuntu running in demo mode. the installer keeps asking me to partition the drive to do a full install
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: if you're referring to AWN, that's a dock program, not your window manager
<petsounds> sate, what error did you get?
<sate> petsounds:  Could you download that theme, and walk me step by step m8?
<MilitantPotato> quickard: unless you have an empty partition set aside, you can't do a true install.  You can try an install via Wubi in windows, though.  That doesn't require re-partitioning.
<GeekSquid> ultraparadigm: Preferences>Appearence> Visual Effects Tab .. should be set to something other than none
<petsounds> sate, i have that themes installed :)
<leopard> abhi_nav: Are  you looking for a simple distro, or one that sees its users as they "know what they are doing"?
<mgmuscari> quickard: you need to resize your windows partition to make room for linux on the drive. windows vista and windows 7 can both resize the partitions that they are sitting on, i believe
<sate> petsounds:  How did you do it?
<abhi_nav> leopard: simple one
<ultraparadigm> oh, I thought so to, but when it's not running I can't move or rezise my windows.  And it's called Avant Window Manager.  But it could be the Compiz that was actually controling the window behavior
<ultraparadigm> You know that makes more sence
<sate> petsounds: Normally it comes as gz file or w.e, and i drag to themes and it installs, but this is a zip file
<mgmuscari> it's Avant Window Navigator - i am using it too :)
<morph_> if i could get my mouse working on ubuntu
<morph_> id use it 99% of the time
<petsounds> sate, extract the zip
<danx> ultraparadigm: what happens if you run "metacity &"
<sate> petsounds:  than what?
<booh-> Grrrrrrrr I don't want to automount of my USB drive!!!  How to disable it?  I tried some tricks on google without any success... my usb drive always automount.
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: add a startup program launcher for compiz --replace
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: from a terminal you can run the following when you want to start compiz manually: nohup compiz --replace &
<ultraparadigm> I don't think I have metacity, but I will tyr
<mgmuscari> booh-: i think this is a setting you can change in Nautilus
<petsounds> sate, navigate to system?preferences>appearance and install the one with .tar.gz format
<danx> morph_: your mouse doesn't work? at all?
<leopard> abhi_nav: Ubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva, PCLinuxOS and Linux Mint all focus primarily on ease of use. They will have what you need. PCLinuxOS, if I remember right, packages many proprietary and popular codecs; like mp3s, in their distro
<abhi_nav> leopard: yah
<mgmuscari> danx: morph_ is using an apple magic mouse... it's a bluetooth mouse with multitouch surface on top
<morph_> cant scroll up/down or left/rogjt danx
<danx> ultraparadigm: metacity is the default windows manager in Ubuntu, avant is a dock only, compiz is a compositing app
<mgmuscari> morph_: i really doubt you're going to get that multitouch working for it unless you write a driver
<morph_> i honestly prefer ubutu over osx
<morph_> but i want my damn mouse
<sate> Ah that did the trick thanks petsounds
<morph_> i cant even write html
<danx> Lucky morph_, that mouse is awesome
<petsounds> sate, have fun :)
<morph_> yea it is
<GeekSquid> morph_: than run OSX and run ubuntu in parallels
<leopard> abhi_nav: To note: in the Ubuntu Software Center; a GUI Add/Remove-style, 'free store', has an extensive section focused on programming.
<morph_> no
<morph_> more laggy
<mgmuscari> morph_: you can virtualize ubuntu inside osx without a lot of slowdown
<abhi_nav> leopard: hmm thnx
<morph_> i already got it installed
<morph_> if i have to
<morph_> ill buy a usb mouse
<leopard> abhi_nav: No problem. :)
<morph_> to use for ubuntu
<mgmuscari> morph_: there's a guy who works in computing services in my department who runs XP, OSX, and Linux all virtualized together at once
<quickard> if I install ubuntu via Wubi I read somewhere that I would not have network support, is this true?
<abhi_nav> leopard: :)
<morph_> mgmuscari: whats the program called that starts with a V
<mgmuscari> quickard: why should that be?
<morph_> not VM ware
<greezmunkey> quickard> not true.
<mgmuscari> morph_: VirtualBox?
<GeekSquid> morph_: after looking around 2.6.34 is the first kernel to support the mouse ...  wait for the next release or next next release ...
<netherwolfe> virtualbox?
<trudelph> voice
<MilitantPotato> quickard: I don't believe that's correct.  The install takes 5 mins, give it a try
<quickard> thanks guys
<morph_> hard to keep up with GeekSquid
<morph_> im not to active
<mgmuscari> morph_: you could always try building your own kernel... but if you're not much of a hacker i wouldn't recommend it
<leopard> abhi_nav: Oops, i forgot to mention; most distro, including Ubuntu, have a LiveCD you can try out without making any changes to the computer. This may aide you in your decision process.
<greezmunkey> mgmuscari, what's the worst that could happen?
<h0rnman> good morning,afternoon,evening all
<mgmuscari> greezmunkey: he could totally bork his ubuntu installation
<abhi_nav> leopard: i have all major linux live cd. but still cannt make decision.
<ultraparadigm> mgmuscari, metacity & resulted in: Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<danx> !hi | h0rnman
<ubottu> h0rnman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: yes, you always need to specify --replace to kill the currently running window manager
<abhi_nav> leopard: I dont want to leave ubuntu community support, but when i read about other distro features I want them also
<morph_> see u guys later
<GeekSquid> ultraparadigm: use metacity --replace &
<leopard> abhi_nav: whats holding you back? which features, exactly?
<ultraparadigm> But that means it's not running right?
<hipitihop> so is there a reverse to this script ? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily"
<ultraparadigm> ok, I'll try that
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: nohup metacity --replace &
<mgmuscari> the nohup will keep the process from dying when your bash session exits
<abhi_nav> leopard: ubuntu is simple to use, problem solved quickly and easly this is the main thing i came to ubuntu (ubuntu cd was shipped to my home )
<GeekSquid> mgmuscari: ty for the nohup, ... disown works too
<ultraparadigm> ok that changed my windows
<ultraparadigm> and no more compoziting
<h0rnman> this is going to sound like a rookie question, but can anyone tell me how to find the device to pass to umount a MTP device?
<danx> h0rman: you can see all mounted devices with "mount"
<mgmuscari> ultraparadigm: nohup compiz --replace &
<greezmunkey> MTP?
<mgmuscari> that will do the same thing
<leopard> abhi_nav: So is Ubuntu particularly lacking something that you need?
<quickard> ok, I probably sound retarded but, I origonaly downloaded the ubuntu iso, burned it to cd. then ran it from windows. Im pretty sure now that wubi did the original install. when restarting my computer I get a boot prompt asking me what os to load, I choose ubuntu in normal mode and I get an error message asking me to partition the drive. the only way I am able to run ubuntu is in demo mode.
<Dr_Willis> i just do 'compiz --replace &' then the 'exit' command
<abhi_nav> leopard: No.
<ultraparadigm> ok everything is all wierd
<earlyy> hey guys anyone know how ill go about running my mac and my other two comps through one screen?
<Dr_Willis> quickard:  you sure its not booting FROM the cd?
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: if you exit your shell after starting a child process, then the child process will die too
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  ive found that to not be the case with many programs.
<leopard> abhi_nav: Linux is not a forced thing. If you don't like it, you don't have to have it. Say, I tried KDE and hated it, but I didn't want GNOME either...all you have to do is add another desktop environment! All you need to do is tell Linux to pick 'that one' and go for it. This is the beauty of Linux.
<Dr_Willis> they may ne spawning or somthing else.. but ive rarely seen that happen
<quickard> it very well could be, it was running fine in normal mode when the cd was left in the drive
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: it depends on whether the program "daemonizes" itself or whatever
<skippuff54> earlyy: do you want to do remote desktop
<Oasa> i would like to get help about the album art and rhythmbox
<skippuff54> earlyy: or maybe you want to run a virtual machine?
<Oasa> my album art stays constant.
<earlyy> no no
<Oasa> it shows only the folder.jpg
<Oasa> But the same files in windows media player i get it right
<Oasa> any idea?
<abhi_nav> leopard: yes but somewhere in disadvantages of linux i read that (on wiki think) lots of distro is major disadvantage
<ultraparadigm> ok so that brings my compiz back :-) and then I can close the consol
<skippuff54> early: describe more what u wanna do?
<leopard> abhi_nav: The fact that there are so many? Or each one has pro/cons?
<hipitihop> what files are modified/created when I do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily" ? I want to remove a PPA
<abhi_nav> leopard: the fact that there are so many
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: /etc/apt/sources.list
<leopard> abhi_nav: Only from a competition standpoint. GNU and Linux don't care for competition. So, its not a disadvantage really.
<Oasa> Please help me,  i would like to get the correct album art. All the albums are loaded in Windows Media Player. In rythmbox I see only the folder.jpg file as album art for every file.. I am using Ubuntu Hardy.
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, that's what I thought but can't see it there, must be odl age ... I added ppa:ubuntu-voip/asterisk-1.6-testing
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: or look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<abhi_nav> leopard: hmm
<skippuff54> oasa: have you tried amarok as an alternative to rhythmbox?
<danx> Oasa: Rhythmbox looks for "cover.jpg" in the album's directory
<earlyy> no virutal machines i have two computers here that i want to set up
<earlyy> with a single screen
<earlyy> reduce clutter and keyboards and shit
<danx> not sure if cover.png works
<GeekSquid> earlyy: couple of options ... use a KVM switch ... or remotely login into those boxes with the first computer
<Oasa> danx. That means i have to put each album in different folder
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, indeed .list.d had it, thanks
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: no problem
<skippuff54> earlyy: so you want to use one monitor, keyboard etc? and just to be clear you do have GUI on both right?
<skippuff54> also are they both running ubuntu? or different OSes
<Guest37204> can I connect to here through ssh?
<danx> Oasa: yeah, don't you have them that way?
<GeekSquid> Guest37204: no, ssh and irc are two hugely different protocalls
<Oasa> no danx.
<earlyy> sure
<earlyy> ones a mac, ones ubuntu, ones xp
<Guest37204> this is 74.208.174.239?
<danx> Oasa: then I don't know how to do it, maybe naming the .jpg file as the album's title may work; I'll look for documentation, now I'm curious :p
<Oasa> Is there anyway by which rhythmbox can recognize the cover art as Windows Media Player looks. Thanks danx. Please be curious.
<Oasa> :P
<skippuff54> oasa: i highly recommend amarok if you want that goes above and beyond playin music
<Guest37204> my port scan shows a port 22 ssh at this ip
<greezmunkey> earlyy, I'd do a combo of KVM and remote connections, check this: http://www.belkin.com/IWCatSectionView.process?Section_Id=206977
<Teffers> hi all havign soem sligh issues with my ubuntu 9.10
<skippuff54> oasa: rhythmbox is solid but amarok has lots more bells and whistles type stuff, and IMHO it manages your collection better anyways
<Guest88093> how can i remote login to windows machine from a linux machine
<greezmunkey> earlyy, I used one of these KVMs today, they are nice.
<Oasa> skippuff54 aramok is the package name ?
<Oasa> skippuff54 :  I will give it a try give me.
<Guest37204> you guys see it?
<Guest88093> how can i remote login to windows machine from a linux machine
<JumboJellyfish> Oasa, amarok
<skippuff54> earlyy: i dunno what exactly KVM is but it does seem like u would need some kinda hardware interface
<leopard> Guest88093: Install openSSH on the Windows machine and SSH into it.
<Oasa> is ryhtmbox the default player in 9.10 too ?
<greezmunkey> earlyy, on the link, I am referring to the "soho"
<leopard> Oasa: Yes.
<Guest37204> telnet even lolz
<Guest88093> leopard: how can i login through open ports
<GeekSquid> Guest37204: only one of many irc servers, and while you may be able to try to connect via ssh to the server, it won't let you in .. because there is an encrypted keyfile for logging into that server. which you don't have ... and besides you wouldn't be logging on to the irc server, just the bash prompt of the server ... It will never work though ... you are not a freenode operator or administrator.. they are the only ones who can login to the freenode
<skippuff54> oasa: rhythmbox is default for the GNOME desktop in ubuntu, amarok is a KDE app but it still works awesome in GNOME
<Oasa> okay skippuff54.
<Teffers> i seem to suddenly hti a wall while tryign to connect to wifi accses point and when i try to now connect with my mobile brioadband dongle that connects but then has issues with i cann only connect vir ip adress which seems to make me think dhcp issues but i uninstaqll and did a fressh install and still seem to be gettign the same issues could dns issues cause dhcp to time out and deauth from my router and obviously dns issues are 
<Guest88093> Oasa: try Songbird
<Teffers> it is also doign this on a fresh install
<Guest37204> ok
<Guest37204> ty
<leopard> Guest88093: If the telnet into the open port; I believe there is a specific default one but I usually SSH into my machines.
<skippuff54> oasa: i'm not trying to sell you on amarok, but it sounds like you want something a little more feature rich....you can get it from synaptic and run it, run rhythmbox and just see what fits your needs better
<dooglus> hi people.  what's the recommended replacement for microsoft's office 'publisher' program?  I have some .pub files I need to open
<Oasa> i have started installing skippuff54
<danx> Oasa: do you have ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/covers directory?
<Oasa> hope its stable in gnome
<skippuff54> oasa: word, tell us what you think
<Oasa> let me check danx
<h0rnman> greezmunkey, sorry, had a minor emergency...MTP is media transfer protocol.  It is used by MP3 players and some digital cameras
<ranjan> leopard: but i dont think we can do much controls like a linux box in windows
<skippuff54> yeah it is by 9.10
<Oasa> i use hardy
<hipitihop> Oasa, last time I checked there wasn't one but that was a while back to I would be interested to see if someone has an answer
<Oasa> waiting for lynx
<skippuff54> as long as you have plenty of RAM
<greezmunkey> h0rnman, no worries, I looked it up :)
<Oasa> yes danx i have that directory
<Oasa> i have only 1 gb
<Teffers> can anyone help me wiht my issue
<Oasa> danx i have that folder but there is nothing in it
<skippuff54> earlyy: you think you"ll spring for the KVM or you still want a software-only aka free solution
<leopard> Guest88093: What do you mean? When you remote login to the machine; that is precisely what you are doing. If you coming from a Linux Box, and you connect to a Windows host, your going to get a CMD prompt.
<leopard> That was @ ranjan, sorry
<h0rnman> so, that being said, does anyone know how you could find the name to pass to umount of a MTP device that does not show up in mtab?
<ranjan> leopard: i mean that we cant control as windows box by command as flexibly as a linux box
<danx> Oasa: for what I've read, ther is a plug in that gets you the album art, it works with files in that directory and an XML in ~/gnome2/rhythmbox (rhythmdb.xml)
<greezmunkey> h0rnman, there is a bunch of info on Ubuntu and MTP, there for the googlin'
<leopard> ranjan: That is true. Its still possible though.
<leopard> abhi_nav: Have you progressed in your decision?
<ranjan> leopard: can i display messages boxes in the windows box through command line like we have zenity in linux
<abhi_nav> leopard: not actually. for the time being happy with ubuntu
<earlyy> skippuff54 sure shoot...ive worked with virtual machines a small bit before...its just most of my hardware it oudated and single core processors so i want this switch to link everything up
<earlyy> mainly my PC and MAC
<m_anish> Hi, is there a python application in ubuntu for plotting real-time star-charts?
<Oasa> danx where do i get that plugin ?
<h0rnman> greezmunkey, yeah, but all of it seems to deal with Mounting, not unmounting  :)
<danx> Oasa: you probably have it already
<ranjan> leopard: ok i found out the windows version of zenity...thanks
<leopard> ranjan: no problem
<greezmunkey> g'night
<Oasa> yeah coverart plugin
<Oasa> but i have enabled it
<wrapster> which is the toolkit that will list various processor info ?
<danx> Oasa: if you don't have it -> (the last one) http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<skippuff54> earlyy: just curious what you are leanin towards
<Leela> hi there. does anyone know a helpchannel for Linux Mint?
<skippuff54> earlyy: you might wanna check youtube actually for videos of virtual machine applications, maybe you will get some ideas
<skippuff54> if you can see them in motion
<Oasa> danx. I have enabled that plugin already.
<danx> Oasa: it's a different one, this one is "album art search"
<Oasa> skippuff54 : amarok is done. let me see if it shows. Its building database
<skippuff54> earlyy: again just curious, what do you need each OS for?
<Oasa> danx. okay
<skippuff54> oasa: cool, let us know what you think. for album art, you may need to organize the collection first, and then right-click and ask it fetch the artwork
<Dr_Willis> Leela:  the mint homepage tells where their channel is.
<Oasa> danx : The plugin looks cool
<Oasa> danx : let me see if it works
<Leela> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<nomad77> Leela: http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php
<danx> Leela: #linuxmint.com
<Teffers> anyone here good with dhcp/dns issue with wifi and mobile broadband
<Leela> thanks  nomad77 and danx
<Oasa> skippuff54 : this looks complicated :S
<skippuff54> teffers: what u got
<Oasa> danx : how do i install the plugin ?
<skippuff54> oasa: what looks complicated about it? maybe we can give you a couple of tips...cause once you get up and running i think you will be pleased
<Teffers> well since im usign a reall hordi webclient on free node may i pm u skippuff54  cos of my bad eye site its difficult to read chat on main chat screen and ill explain
<Leela> #linuxmint.com
<Leela> oops
<skippuff54> sure thing
<Leela> #join linuxmint.com
<danx> Oasa: read the Install / readme file (extract the .tar.gz)
<Leela> no
<skippuff54> teffers go for it
<danx> Leela: /join #linuxmint.com
<Leela> lol nice joke... *sigh*
<Oasa> danx : there is no readme file.
<Oasa> danx. I did extract it
<nomad77> Leela: the link i posted,go to bottom of page says the irc network; its not here on freenode
<Oasa> danx : There is 1 py thon script
<danx> Leela: that's what linuxmint website said... sorry it's empty :(
<Leela> nomad77, just doing that
<Leela> *sigh* thanks anyway
<m_anish> Hi, is there a python application in ubuntu for plotting real-time star-charts?
<danx> Oasa: you problably just need to copy it all to rhythmbox plugins folder then
<Leela> different server
<nomad77> Leela: xchat does multiple servers,konversation etc..
<Leela> i know nomad77  :)
<ttyX> what package does ubuntu use to read the deb packages using archiver?
<Oasa> skippuff54 : is there a way by which aramok looks like Rhythmbox I mean the Collection to appear the entire screen ??
<skippuff54> oasa: yeah a couple of things - you should be able to close the playlist window so that the collection window there on the left opens across the screen
<skippuff54> oasa: another suggestion would be to organize your collection so that amarok understands artist/album info a little better, then it cleans up that collection window on the left nicely
<listedaswanted> Hi guys I was wondering what type of filesystem ubuntu uses?
<skippuff54> oasa: that will let you search your music and all kinds of stuff
<ttyX> listedaswanted: by default ext4
<listedaswanted> what is the difference between ext4 and say NTFS?
<leopard> Did you guys know that you can press Alt+F2 and type in 'free the fish' (without the quotes), hit enter and get a virtual fish on your screen? Its funny, I have had it going for a while now, its cool but getting annoying, lol.
<petsounds> listedaswanted, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<linux_used> hi.. so I was just recompiling my kernel for some wireless support and oops... I broke X  ... I configured xorg.conf to vesa in the meantime, as nvidia driver is installed but refuses to work.. probably there is some work around to get nvidia driver working again? thanks
<listedaswanted> thanks petsounds ill check it out
<petsounds> listedaswanted, you're welcome
<Oasa> danx : how do i install the dependencies ?
<Oasa> danx: pywebkitgtk and mako template both i cant find in repo :S
<hipitihop> this may be really newbie question, but how does one delete an entire directory and files recursively from the command line
<danx> Oasa: what is asking for pywebkitgtk? you can search with "apt-cache search <yourkeywords>" in command line.
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<dunnit> ?
<Sensiva> hipitihop rm -r /path/to/dir but be careful this might be dangerous
<Torrentow_> #ubuntu-ru
<hipitihop> Sensiva, thanks, I was told to cleanup to remove /var/lib/astersik so should be fine ?
<Oasa> danx:  I know that. But there are no results :(
<Sensiva> hipitihop totally I have no idea
<gip_> grep -F thanks
<danx> Oasa: have you tried at: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<jrub> exit
<Oasa> no danx
<Oasa> skippuff54 : I have the same problem with aramok
<nomad77> hipitihop: try apt-get remove --purge asterisk or the proper pkg name first maybe?
<[Relic]> is there a list of 9.10 shut down problems somewhere?
<jrub> N
<stiv2k> help! My ubuntu server is losing its network connection intermittently
<stiv2k> it happens with both the onboard NIC and PCI one
<hipitihop> nomad77, thanks, I've already remove the package... this is trying to cleanup another version which was built from source.. I now want to build a different version so just clenaing up
<skippuff54> oasa: you mean you have the album art problem?
<Oasa> yes.
<jrub> quit()
<Oasa> leave it guys. I am fed up. I am good without Album Art. When i try to install the plugin told by danx. I have to go on searching dependencies as only source is available. When i get one dependency ig have to look for another. Thank you all especially danx and skippuff54
<krana> 8-)
<Oasa> :D
<skippuff54> oasa: keep messin around with both of those players and you might just stumble upon the solution! just enjoy the music while u do! good luck!
<phaidonx1> Hi. I am trying to install a wireless card (Intel 2200BG, mini-pci) on my small computer. it seems like the ipw2200 properly loads and the wireless card is detected (it shows up in iwconfig), however, it says next to it "unassociated" . is that normal? I can't get it to connect to anything of course ....
<phaidonx1> (btw, I have a minimal install, so I only have access to a shell)
<psycho_oreos> phaidonx1, I think unassociated is how it'll normally set itself as
<psycho_oreos> you should be able to associate it to an AP
<phaidonx1> I am trying to set up an adhoc network actually. on my computer it says IEEE 802.11abgn, but on the other one it stays unassociated even if I set the mode to ad-hoc and set the ESSID
<dooglus> hi people.  what's the recommended replacement for microsoft's office 'publisher' program?  I have some .pub files I need to open
<psycho_oreos> try turning the interface up
<phaidonx1> (also, seems like I need to be sudo to actually change any of the settings on it)
<bullgard> After restarting my Chatzilla 0.9.86 window does not open maximized. How can I make my Chatzilla to open maximized after restarting?
<psycho_oreos> yes that's a standard practice phaidonx1
<dr-nicto> Question: Hi I'm installing dragon age origins with wine and I get this error dxdllreg.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close
<Sensiva> dooglus Scribus or openoffice draw, always check for alternatives in here http://www.osalt.com/
<dr-nicto> how should i fix this
<phaidonx1> (I tried ifconfig eth2 up, doesn't seem to do anything ...)
<phaidonx1> btw, it also says Cell: Not-Associated
<psycho_oreos> not that I've experience in setting up ad-hoc, but you might need to specify key, if any and try obtaining IP address, usually dmesg would provide more useful info
<ultraparadigm> Ok, thanks for the help everyone with my window managers!
<ultraparadigm> I'm not sure why compiz wont start automatically anymore, but adding the command to startup works for now.
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<dooglus> Sensiva: which openoffice program can open .pub files?  I tried scribus and it can't
<Sensiva> dooglus openoffice draw
<dooglus> Sensiva: sweet, thanks I'll try it
<dr-nicto> Question: Hi I'm installing dragon age origins with wine and I get this error dxdllreg.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close
<phaidonx1> psycho_oreos:  what do you mean by set up key?
<dooglus> Sensiva: are you sure?  it doesn't work even a little bit for me
<Dr_Willis> dr-nicto:  check the wine app database for that game. it mayhave some tips
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | dr-nicto
<ubottu> dr-nicto: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr-nicto> ok ty ill check around
<Sensiva> dooglus I didn't try any of those, its listed as alternatives for MS publisher in osalt.com
<dooglus> Sensiva: I think I'm looking to be able to use my existing files, not to have to start from scratch
<web5|org|ua> can't change folder permission from rwx------ to 777 !
<Sensiva> dooglus you may start from scratch and save as a pub file, but you may lose some formatings
<sriramoman> hi guys
<[Relic]> too many bugs to look through
<imT> Does anyone know if there is something you can add to the command in gnomes startur applications in order to delay the start for a short while? I'd like to delay the startup of an internet application for ten seconds since it doesn't work correctly if it starts before my wifi has connected.
<imT> *startup
<MilitantPotato> imT: make a bash script
<Dr_Willis> imT:  make a script that launches the app. and use the 'sleep XXXX' command befor its launced the program
<imT> ah yes, that's what i was thinking about doing. thansk
<imT> Was trying to add a simple "sleep 5 && *command*" in the startup but that didnt work, so a script is probably the easiest then yes
<Dr_Willis> dont do 'sleep & '  In th script :) heh
<Dr_Willis> or make a generic 'delayedstart.sh' command  that takes the actual command as an argument
<dr-nicto> hey willis
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<imT> Have not done any scripting before so I'll play around with it and test it out
<dr-nicto> I found out what to do ;D you do winetricks and enable the nocrashdialog
<tyler> hey
<Guest55708> i like ubuntu
<jdv> Pulseaudio and alsamixer and my microphone have been fighting now for months, I still can't skype anyone. Could anyone help?
<Sensiva> Guest55708 Ubuntu likes you too
<Guest55708> ill help you with skype whats wrong
<Guest55708> i hate vista im glad i got ubuntu
<jdv> I'm on Jaunty and can't record sound.
<rabbit1> how to change permission for "www" folder
<Guest55708> there a plugin for skype did you use it
<jdv> 2 microphones, tried both line in and mic jacks. Tried everything the forums and google have suggested.
<jdv> Skype works I just cant get voice.
<Guest55708> get a new mic
<jdv> Ive got 2, both work on other OS
<jdv> even works on ps3
 * ultraparadigm is drooling because off food network
<Guest55708> go to sound on the top menu on the desktop
<rabbit1> how to change permission for "www" folder
<jdv> yea I get the issue where its all muted even when it isnt.
<Guest55708> and you will see a volume icon click that and see if the mic works
<ultraparadigm> rabbit1,  chmod 766 www
<ultraparadigm> opps
<ultraparadigm> don't do that
<ultraparadigm> lol
<jdv> Thanks but I can't unmute them and when I do using alsamixer I still dont get to record anything
<rabbit1> ultraparadigm: its should be chmod 766 /var/www right?
<ultraparadigm> we want read on ly for web folder rabbit
<Guest55708> how long have you been using linux
<ultraparadigm> you mean the folder that your website is in, like /home/user/public_html ?
<rabbit1> yeap
<rabbit1> ultraparadigm: my phpinfo file is in www<- var <- /
<ultraparadigm> hmm well execute is 1, and I think read is 2, and write is 4,   so you want chmod 722
<skippuff54> rabbit i think you need to make sure that the user/group apache has the correct privilieges,
<petsounds> jdv, in gstreamer-properties what's the audio default input?
<skippuff54> ultraparadigm is that right, make sure the user/group apache has those privileges
<jdv> petsounds currently ALSA
<ultraparadigm> yes
<rabbit1> ultraparadigm: my phpinfo file is in www<- var <- /
<Guest55708> i need help to install windows 3.1
<rabbit1> ultraparadigm: its in root
<rabbit1> ultraparadigm: should i change it in config, or shall i go ahead and use the same root folder?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  if you want users to access the www dir, You should set up a proper group normally
<ultraparadigm> then you want chmod 722 /var/www
<llutz> ultraparadigm: read "man chmod"  why he won't
<ultraparadigm> Usually you would put your web stuff in /home/user/web
<ultraparadigm> or /homeuser/public_html  etc.
<overmind> Quick question, today my BIOS hasn't got battery, so I pressed F1 (continue with default values). But while ubuntu was starting it appears an error mounting my hdd, so I used "fsck" for resolve it, my question is: Did I get this error due to BIOS? (I think no, but just for be secure)
<rabbit1> ultraparadigm: any page which can guide me through that complete process
<Myrtti> Guest55708: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<jdv> overmind did you crash before?
<rabbit1> ultraparadigm: if u know kindly suggest me
<overmind> jdv: No, that was the first time in years
<ultraparadigm> I would read the apache docs
<Guest55708> ubuntu never crahes with me
<jdv> overmind so it did crash this time?
<Guest55708> vista does every day
<ultraparadigm> It was 10 years or more since I last ran a linux webserver
<ultraparadigm> sorry
<Guest55708> thats long
<jdv> fsck after a crash is not unusual but I dont know the answer to the bios possibly causing that.
<overmind> jdv: When I used fsck problem was fixed, so no, it hasn't crash, but I'd like don't have this error again
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: thx, i know i need to change the folder and change the settings in config file. but i dono how to do it. any manual that u can suggest?
<ultraparadigm> Guest55708, Vista is a joke, and windows 7 is Vista fixed
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<Dantonic> on ubuntu 9.10 how do I figure out what version of java I have installed and what direcotry it is installed in?
<ultraparadigm> I tell people, if you want to suffer you can do it for free, get Ubuntu,  if you want an easy ride then shell out the money for a Mac
<overmind> jdv: Shell giave me a message "Run fsk manually"
<Guest55708> skrew mac
<overmind> "fsck", sorry
<ultraparadigm> Windows is for people who don't want to pay for what they want
<Myrtti> Guest55708: do you have a ubuntu support question? this isn't a social channel, you can discuss non-support stuff at #ubuntu-offtopic
<skippuff54> rabbit1: if you want to try things visually, try installing webmin on your server
<rabbit1> the tasks that can be done on vista or 7, i can do it in 8.04 of ubuntu only
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest55708> i like windows
<jdv> overmind was the bios time correct without battery?
<rabbit1> skippuff54: will chck out, thx
<ultraparadigm> Windows is ok, but you are going to suffer and you need to be more techninical, may as well get Linuz
<overmind> jdv: No, for this reason I have ntp installed
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!
<skippuff54> yw rabbit
<jdv> overmind sorry. No idea.
<rabbit1> Guest55708: no argument here, linux is not alternate to windows, its just a 100% better OS available in any planet.
<Guest55708> linux is better but i like to mod stuff on the xbox i cant do that on linux
<rabbit1> skippuff54: i ran sudo webmin, its says no available package
<overmind> jdv: Okay, no problem, anyway thanks for your time :)
<chiiiiiz> Is it possible to remove applications that are bundled? For instance, if I want to remove ffado with synaptic, it will ask me top remove the whole ubuntustudio-audio package... but I do not simpply need this ffado thing... Is there a way to do it without removing the whole ubuntustudio-audio metapackage?
<llutz> !webmin | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ultraparadigm> pay hudress of $$$ and still have spyware, and still have complicated configureations.  Mac everything just works.  Another 10 years even Linux will be easier than windows
<Myrtti> ultraparadigm: move on
<ultraparadigm> lol
<ultraparadigm> k
<llutz> !ot| ultraparadigm
<ubottu> ultraparadigm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest55708> i dont like mac i like linux and windows
 * faileas has never gotten OS zealotry
<jdv> Would I be safe to uninstall pulseaudio and just use ALSA for everything?
<Dr_Willis> i wont go into the fights ivce had with Macs......
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  proberly not adviesable.
<ultraparadigm> I need to get that jackd thinggy working
<skippuff54> rabbit1: no there is no package for it. go to the webmin web site for download instructions. i cant confirm what ubottu just said but i still use webmin on my server setup at home
<faileas> jdv: yeah, some of my systems never have had pulseaudio installed on them
<Guest55708> but i like the macs hardware got
<llutz> !webmin > skippuff54
<ubottu> skippuff54, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  but ive heard of it being done.
<skippuff54> rabbit1: webmin worked for me in getting apache-php configured properly
<Guest55708> like the cool 8 hour battery
 * faileas has never seen the attraction of web based admin
<ultraparadigm> I try to run Jackd programs and I get errors saying Jackd isn't running, but it is.
<faileas> SSH for the win <3
<jdv> I'll end up with no microphone & no output too, probably.
<Dr_Willis> Guest55708:  so they got a big battery... wow :)  but thats  for OT.
<ikonia> Guest55708: may be better to take your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefano_p> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<rabbit1> skippuff54: thx, but i already spent lot of time in getting set the whole AMP thing
<rabbit1> ;)
<rabbit1> skippuff54: ebox looks good, shld try it
<ultraparadigm> Anyone here get hulu to work in firefox?
<skippuff54> rabbit1 that is cool i understand, what are you goin for exactly? and i will take ebox for a test drive
<ultraparadigm> I can't get it to work, it says that the video couldn't connect, but it works in it's own client.
<rabbit1> llutz: thx
<Guest55708> get the hulu desktop for ubuntu its cool
<skippuff54> ultraparadigm: you mean hulu the tv site?
<Dr_Willis> ultraparadigm:  I got Huludesktop player working.. it worked.. and so did the site for me
<Guest55708> yes
<Dr_Willis> Hulu can be flakey
<Guest55708> get the xbmc
<ultraparadigm> Yeah it rocks, I DLed it yesterday.  But wondering why it wouldn't work in firefox and if I was the only one.  and wondering if it's a flash issue
<ultraparadigm> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<jdv> when you "test" the audio input in gstreamer, would you expect to normally be able to hear your voice through the speakers during the test?
<Dr_Willis> ultraparadigm:  90% of the time - its always a flash issue.. or a issue with how the site is using flash
<rabbit1> skippuff54: just trying to build a site, and i develop it in my own place and pace, so security is not a concern, also its not deployed here in my place.
<Guest55708> flash in ubuntu has a lot of bugs
<Dr_Willis> Guest55708:  'flash has a lot of bugs'
<kotsifas> i have some issues with my mouse
<llutz> flash is a bug
<Dr_Willis> and sites using it poorly is a bigger bug.
<ikonia> Guest55708: no - flash on linux is not %100 stable, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<skippuff54> ultraparadigm: i can play video from the hulu web site, i dunno about the desktop player
<rabbit1> is this Dr_Willis is same working with Google?
<listedaswanted> Which Windows file system is more likely to be used in an enterprise-level environment?
<kotsifas> hello
<ikonia> listedaswanted: ask in ##windows
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  huh?
<Guest55708> because on windows it works fine
<kotsifas> i hahve installed 9.10
<ultraparadigm> Dr_Willis, funny thing is that the program when I installed it asked me where my flash was, and I pointed it to the same flash .so  that firefox uses, and it works in the client, just not in firefox.
<Dr_Willis> Guest55708:  becuase flash devs test it more on windows.so they fix the bugs there.
<faileas> listedaswanted: that's really a windows question. chances are whatever it is, ubuntu should be able to handle it ;p
<overmind> Guest55708: Flash works fine for me
<Guest55708> whats i386 erro mean
<listedaswanted> lol
<Dr_Willis> Ive had flash work fine.. then a site updates/changes stuff.. and flashbreaks on that site only...
<Quan-Time> listedaswanted: the built in file explorer im guessing.  BUT ive seen "directory opus" used in some situations.
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: whr u work ?
<kotsifas> ehmmm excuse me
<skippuff54> rabbit1: word, i pulled off the correct config doin things on the command line but the gui admin tool made life a lot easier, i develop on a headless server through varias laptops on my home network
<ultraparadigm> Guest55708, is your computer 32 bit or 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  i work for Chrysler.
<Guest55708> 32
<ultraparadigm> ok, then I dunno
<rabbit1> skippuff54: so,... wht do u suggest now then?
<rabbit1> skippuff54: should i goahead with the /var/www folder only ?
<skippuff54> rabbit1 what is your hangup again?
<Quan-Time> Guest55708: flash in ubuntu works fine, IF you set it up properly..
<ultraparadigm> but probably means that the program has an issue with your processor, or conflicting with the type
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: as wht ? if i can know
<skippuff54> rabbit1, you are trying to configure apache-php right?
<Quan-Time> and by properly i mean,, dont mess with settings.. just install the SUN package to latest version, and for browser (firefox) it should be sorted.
<rabbit1> i never found a player like winamp for linux. may b i dono. any suggestion?
<rabbit1> skippuff54: yeap, its done
<ultraparadigm> Guest55708, make sure the program isn't a 64bit version
<kotsifas> i have 9.10 Ubuntu and i have this mouse http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Cordless-Optical-Mouse-931396-0403/dp/B0009N7OL6  my problem is that it doesnt obey to CERTAIN clicks when i want to change from window to window. It seems ti blocs and to unblock it i have to right click and then left click etc.  what is the problem ? What can i do to have my mouse OBEY my clicks wherever and whenever i want it to ? Thanks in advance
<Guest55708> whats some cool software for ubuntu
<rabbit1> skippuff54: i mean everything is working fine, but files should be stored in /var/www
<quietone> I use two screens (i think it is called extended) and want to know if I can make apps, and things like their preferences windows, to always open in a specfic one.
<skippuff54> rabbit1 ok i guess im confused, are you still havin an issue? also did you try xmms
<jdv> When I unmute my mic in sound, it doesnt save the unmuted state, so it auto mutes as soon as I leave
<Quan-Time> kotsifas: logitech are ass.. i use razor.. and i was a LONG standing logi guy.. but of late, their products are cheap and crap and SOOO not worth the money.
<litropy> I want to echo the first line of ls -1 -t (which is one line per file, sorted by date modified)
<rabbit1> skippuff54: i have no issues sir. i am just asking before i start
<rabbit1> skippuff54: all is well
<rww> ubottu: xmms | skippuff5, rabbit1
<ubottu> skippuff5, rabbit1: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<llutz> litropy: ls -1t|head -1
<kotsifas> Quan-Time : is there any chance i can get my CRAPPY logitech mouse to work with 9.10 properly ?
<rabbit1> skippuff54: ;) u always suggest something not being supported ?
<ultraparadigm> ah crap!  My nautilus is missing too!  arhh!
<llutz> litropy:sorry $ head -1 $(ls -1t)
<skippuff54> rabbit1: yeah man /var/www should suit you as a top level folder for storing all your sites and their related directories. i would keep data sources somewhere else
<ultraparadigm> Anyone know the command for Nautilus?
<ikonia> it's nautilus - that's the command
<skippuff54> rabbit1: haha yeah i was actually just readin up on it
<ultraparadigm> thanks
<alzamabar> Hi is it possible to use a unix shortcut to edit the last output from a command? E.g. I just ran a grep which came back with a single result. Next I'd like to vi the file expressed by that result, but without having to type the full file name. I though there was something like vim $! or !vim or something similar...
<skippuff54> rabbit1: i figured you would complete your due diligence before installing anything. but i think you would be safe to use audacious
<ikonia> alzamabar: set -o vim
<ikonia> alzamabar: then use the vim editor / nagivation keys to nagivate around the command
<ikonia> alzamabar: or - just push the up arrow in bash and edit the command
<rabbit1> xmms2 better than amarok ?
<skippuff54> rabbit1: ive used amarok
<skippuff54> amarok is resource heavy
<Guest45241> whats it mean You failed to identify in time
<skippuff54> if you have the RAM it is awesome but if you want somethin lightweight you should look elsewhere
<hapik> hi, short question from unexpirienced linux user: how to mount a disk with user privialges with mount command? sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/xyz makes it read-only (don't need mount it from /etc/fstab)
<alzamabar> ikonia, if I press the up arrow I get my grep command, not the result
<rabbit1> skippuff54: amarok is heavy and not as winamp, winamp is the best windows application ever
<ikonia> alzamabar: you won't get the result
<bullgard> [PulseAudio On] My Ubuntu 9.10 computer reboots with Mic1 on although I shut it down with Mic2 active. How can I make my Ubuntu starting with Mic2 asserted?
<ultraparadigm> wierd, nautilus works, but when I go to "Places" and open any location I get a message that says "No application is registered as handling this file"
<rabbit1> skippuff54: i got 2 GB RAM
<alzamabar> ikonia: What happened was: grep foo bar.txt
<Guest55708> how long have you been using ubuntu
<skippuff54> rabbit1: i agree, i think audacious is the supported incarnation of the xmms project
<ikonia> alzamabar: yes, you can't get the results output back
<alzamabar> ikonia: This came back with /home/user/foo/bar/log.txt
<ikonia> alzamabar: I understand
<alzamabar> ikonia: Then I would like a shortcut to edit /home/user/foo/bar/log.txt instead of typing vim /home/... I'd like something like !vim
<skippuff54> rabbit1: leavin winamp behind was like movin outta town and sayin farewell to an old friend
<ikonia> alzamabar: you're not going to get that
<rabbit1> skippuff54: biggest prob is of the codecs, hope xmms2 wont have that prob
<skippuff54> rabbit1: you might also like gxine
<alzamabar> ikonia: An alternative would be to pass it to xargs, but then I don't know if the grep returned anything at all
<alzamabar> ikonia: e.g. grep foo/bar/ * | xargs vim
<rabbit1> skippuff54: suggesting toomuch option is like confusing more, don u think? ;)
<ikonia> alzamabar: I understand, you could pipe it to a variable
<stefano_p> I've downloaded an inkscape deb and debs for all the possible dependencies. is it safe to assume that they will install on a system that was never updated, has no internet connection?
<rabbit1> skippuff54: but surely wll check both :)
<demonspork> stefano_p, the .debs will check versions. The only way to find out is if you try it.
<litropy> llutz: that returns a verbose list
<rabbit1> ok friends, lunch time :)
<litropy> llutz: when typed into terminal
<skippuff54> rabbit1: haha i know you wanna get your music right. basically audacious and gxine are lightweight and amarok is a workhorse with lots of features
<skippuff54> rabbit1: enjoy
<llutz> litropy: you want the 1st line of all files, shown with "ls -1t", right?
<ultraparadigm> hmm, wierd
<ultraparadigm> I fixed it , somehow
<litropy> llutz: found it
<litropy> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/099
<llutz> litropy: i misread you, sry
<meco> I just tried to re-install 8.04 because the last week I have been forced to run in failsafe GNOME mode. However, the guided partitioning told me I didn't have enough disk space (9.7 GB) and the manual told me I hadn't defined root file system. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> meco:  tell it to put / where your old install was if you are going to erase it.
<meco> Dr_Willis: How can I tell where the old install was?
<Dr_Willis> or use a live cd. and delete the old linux partions.
<Dr_Willis> meco:  look at 'sudo fdisk -l'output
<Dr_Willis> and see what filesystmes are what
<Dr_Willis> or fix the old install :)
<meco> Dr_Willis: It's either /dev/sda3            3619        4865    10016527+   5  Extended or /dev/sda5            3619        4806     9542578+  83  Linux
<SingAlong> hi all
<Dr_Willis> an extended partion holds a  'logical' so its sda5
<SingAlong> I have an Acer Aspire One and i checked that it does support multi-touch. And it seems to be working in windows. Does anyone know if I can enable it in Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook edition?
<meco> Dr_Willis: So I can just go ahead and try again with that?
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  hmm.. ive never notived the feature in windows on my AAO
<Dr_Willis> meco:  sure.  use cutome partioning and tell it / is sda5
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: oh but googling reveals that the trackpad in AAO does support multi touch.
<Dr_Willis> meco:  that WILL want to format/erase the old install on sda5
<meco> Dr_Willis: What's cutome?
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  ive never seen it do anything in windows.
<Dr_Willis> meco:  in the installer it asks to do it auto, or guided or whatever.. you need ot TELL it where to put /
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: one sec let me link you to some info
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mobile/2009-March/002361.html
<meco> Dr_Willis: I tried to do that earlier on but it still insisted I hadn't defined root file system
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: any multi touch gestures you know that I can try? I dunno any gestures and its effects to try it and see if that works.
<Ridders24> hi i have a 1TB hdd with a xfs filesystem, that has a mount error. what program can i download to mount it in ubuntu and view the data on it?
<meco> Oh well, I'll try again
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  i tend to  turn off my touchpad and use a mouse. i dont know of any.
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: oh :)
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  im on 10.04 netbook ed. also right now
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: 10.4 released???
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  no.
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: oh the alpha
<Dr_Willis> the touchpad is so small i can barely get 2 fingers on it anyway :)
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: is it stable enough to be used on AAO? Hows the esperience
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  it works :)
<sparrow> hey all
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: haha. true.
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  wireless was dropping in/out - but im on wired nework 90% of the time
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: I have a weird problem with 9.10 UNR. When i change to battery power, the netbook suspends and i have to resume again to use it
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: you had that problem too?
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  not noticed it
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: oh. mine is an AAO 150D
<jarek> kompostownik
<listedaswanted> is photoshop available on ubuntu?
<llutz> listedaswanted: no
<Myrtti> listedaswanted: via wine perhaps, you need to buy it yourself though
<soicon> listedaswanted: you can use GIMP
<llcoolhodge> f u c k
<listedaswanted> okay then does anybody know how I could set up my wacom to work in ubuntu 9.10?
<visual_moron> is there a version of ubuntu for homosexuals and lesbians?
<visual_moron> like maybe pink themed or something
<llcoolhodge> visual_moron that is redundant see as lesbians are homosexuals
<frogzoo> gaybuntu?
<Myrtti> visual_moron: er, no?
<visual_moron> oh
<visual_moron> there should be
<frogzoo> no, don't think gays would go for a brown & orange colour scheme
<arand> visual_moron: Offtopic, please...
<listedaswanted> anybody know how I can setup the wacom drivers on ubuntu?
<bullgard> After restarting, my Chatzilla 0.9.86 Firefox extension window does not open maximized. How can I make my Chatzilla to open maximized after restarting?
<llcoolhodge> arand who are u too tell visual_moron it was Off topic
<bazhang> llcoolhodge, it was. lets move on.
<listedaswanted> I know its abit of a specialized troubleshoot but im totally new to linux...
<ardchoille> llcoolhodge: Anyone here can remind someone if they are ot
<visual_moron> good looking out llcoolhodge
<visual_moron> at least someone in here isn't a gay basher
<llcoolhodge> Bazhang ardchoille it was a valid question
<visual_moron> llcoolhodge are you gay by any chance?
<listedaswanted> here is the installation stepbystep
<listedaswanted> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<listedaswanted> i cant make sense of it
<llcoolhodge> No problem visual_moron these dudes have no right to tell you are not allowed to ask a question
<ardchoille> !ot | visual_moron
<ubottu> visual_moron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> visual_moron, please stop or you will be removed
<visual_moron> why is everybody getting on my case and bugging out all over my assy nipples
<llcoolhodge> Visual_moron that does seem like not something to talk about here
<visual_moron> you're probably right
<llcoolhodge> Bazhang unless u are opers stop threatening people
<listedaswanted> hello anybody?
<pratik_narain> can anybody help me with a micromax MMX372G 3g usb modem configuration. Its not in the forums. please
<AMAG> sorry there is no end to my stupid questions trying to resolve my problem today
<visual_moron> wb
<AMAG> If I do an upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 (which is what the update dialog box encourages me to do) can I cause it not to replace my kernel?  I need my RAID module built in to boot
<llcoolhodge> thanks very much isee that u are not the only gay in here bazhang had to suck a dick to get me removed
<listedaswanted> anybody?
<visual_moron> now that was uncalled for
<BladeNBrocade> indeed
<Moral_> llcoolhodge, lol, wow.
<ardchoille> I was hoping that the !ot bot trigger would have been enough
<visual_moron> !ot bot
<Josh90> don't encourage him.
<mad3000> mplayer plays mp3 files in slow speed low pitch. I need to press ] twice to get normal speed. is there a fix for this?
<visual_moron> mad3000 sudo rm -r /
<ardchoille> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<llutz>  !ot won't stop those trolls
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Moral_> mad3000, don't do that
<BladeNBrocade> thats not nice
<Moral_> visual_moron, stfu.
<ardchoille> !ops | visual_moron bad comand
<ubottu> visual_moron bad comand: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rww> ubottu: stfu | Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ikonia> whoaaa calm down
<visual_moron> objorn: stfu | ardchoille
<visual_moron> i mean
<visual_moron> ubottu: stfu | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ikonia> Moral_: stop the language please
<LincoN^> I won't get my aeroplane thing work :)
<Moral_> ikonia, are you serious?
 * BladeNBrocade shocked
<ikonia> Moral_: yes
<visual_moron> was that really necessary?
<Moral_> I said stfu, once not like I'm going batshit here, just tried to stop some kid from rming his root dir.
<ikonia> visual_moron: yes - stop now
 * visual_moron yiffs llcoolhodge's ear
<Moral_> k
<frankS2> :D
<listedaswanted> anybody know how to install wacom drivers????
 * BladeNBrocade turns into hedgehog
<ardchoille> !wacom
<Dates> wtf is this
<rww> Dates: the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux.
<ikonia> Dates: please control your language, it's a support channel for ubuntu
<Josh90> How to play a sound/ file in the back ground with no Graphical face? using vlc or something like that.
<Moral_> Dates, welcome, this is tech support for ubuntu
<Dates> oh ok
<Dates> so
<kotsifas> hello i just posted my problem with my mouse on the forum , if anyone is kind to read it and give a solution it would be great  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417278
<listedaswanted> yes the graphics tablet
<Dates> i lost my blue party hat
<Dates> is there a way to get it back?
<Moral_> install windows.
<listedaswanted> no i already have that
<listedaswanted> i want to use it in gimp
<Mozillero> hello
<Mozillero> i,m spanish
<Moral_> listedaswanted, that wasn't directed at you
<ikonia> Dates: please don't mess around in here, the topic is ubuntu support discussio only
<Moral_> Mozillero, /join #ubuntu-es
<listedaswanted> oh.. right
<listedaswanted> lol
<arand> Josh90: I think vlc-nox runs with no gui, or mplayer
<Mozillero> doon,t speak english
<listedaswanted> so can anybody help me?
<Dates> so u cant help with runescape?
<rww> ubottu: es | Mozillero
<ubottu> Mozillero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> !es | Mozillero
<Dr_Willis> Dates:  and the ubuntu related issue is?
<Dates> i thoguth mayeb u hacker guys could get me a new phat?
<Dates> sorry
<Mozillero> fontastra@hotmail.com
<ikonia> Mozillero: we don't need your email,
<Moral_> lol
<LincoN^> what's up?
<Myrtti> price of wheat
<ikonia> an case anyone doesn't know - the topic of this channel can be viewed with the command /topic
<Mozillero> "/join#ubuntu-es
<Moral_> menos la "
<ikonia> Mozillero:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Moral_> y ponga un espacio /join #ubuntu-es
<Josh90> How to play a sound/ file in the back ground with no Graphical face? using vlc or something like that.
<BladeNBrocade> i think hes asking if the command takes a space?
<ardchoille> Moral_ told him to add a space
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<Moral_> too bad he never made it over to #ubuntu-es lo
<bullgard> Josh90: Man asound
<randoms> any sweeds here who can lend me an ssh account or a proxy for one hour? I want to see a tv program on SVT, but i need to connect trough a sweedish ip :/
<rww> ubottu: ot | randoms
<ubottu> randoms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<listedaswanted> So can anyone help me to install the wacom drivers??? Please!
<Moral_> listedaswanted, what are you having trouble with
<listedaswanted> Moral installing this http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<listedaswanted> I just need to install drivers for my wacom graphics tablet
<faileas> Josh90: i used to use mplayer for that
<airtonix> Josh90, aplay filename
<airtonix> Josh90, ie : aplay ~/Audio/Sounds/ui_pipboy_clampon.wav
<Moral_> listedaswanted, k gimme a sec to look some info up.
<listedaswanted> cool thanks alot for that mate ill be waiting!
<Moral_> listedaswanted, I assume you've read through the how2?
<Spokes> Why would I get an error message "No such file or directory" when in fact the file does exist. It is a  .bin file
<alzamabar> Help!! I'm connected to the internet, and I can connect to other machines on my LAN. But other machines can't connect to, say, my HTTP server. Does Ubuntu run some kind of firewall?
<BladeNBrocade> is it executable?
<listedaswanted> i got to here and am lost http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/download
<Spokes> yes
<Spokes> I've set the chmod 777
<listedaswanted> ive never done any of that before
<BladeNBrocade> are you sure the error came from the bin or something bin is trying to do?
<Moral_> listedaswanted, okay. I assume you have the files downloaded to your computer already?
<listedaswanted> yes
<Spokes> that I don't know - how would I find out
<listedaswanted> the linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2
<Moral_> okay, listedaswanted open up a console cd to where you have the file saved.
<airtonix> alzamabar, sudo apt-get install gufw
<Moral_> listedaswanted, open up a terminal*
<alzamabar> airtonix, what does that do?
<alzamabar> airtonix: what does that do?
<airtonix> alzamabar, it orders pizza
<Spokes> I just do ./AdbeRdr9.3.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<BladeNBrocade> well the bin would execute and likely give an error somewhere
<alzamabar> airtonix: haha, c'mon
<BladeNBrocade> Spokes: is that where the bin is?
<Josh90> "cvlc 1_-_Tim_McGraw.mp3"      I am using this one but i have to be in the Documents directory
<Spokes> yes
<airtonix> alzamabar, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<yeiks> does anyone know of a good UML software that does reverse engineering on ubuntu
<iceroot> Spokes: why not using the repo-version?
<alzamabar> airtonix: that's a firewall, it would appear I don't want a firewall
<BladeNBrocade> Spokes: can you paste the output?
<Spokes> iceroot-I am not familiar with that
<listedaswanted> one sec
<airtonix> alzamabar, you can reach your web server from same machine using : http://localhost  ?
<iceroot> Spokes: sudo apt-get install acroread
<alzamabar> From my machine yes
<airtonix> alzamabar, then you need to open a port
<alzamabar> airtonix: From my machine yes
<rubita> ola
<listedaswanted> okay im in
<alzamabar> airtonix: Do I do that on Ubuntu
<Spokes> bash: ./AdbeRder9.3.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin: No such file or directory
<Moral_> listedaswanted, okay, make sure you say my nickname when you've completed a task so I can follow where you are since this channel moves pretty fast.
<airtonix> alzamabar, sorry im really tired and my paitence is really thin... read this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<listedaswanted> Moral_ okay no problem
<BladeNBrocade> Spokes: do "file AdbeRder9.3.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin"
<alzamabar> airtonix: thanks
<airtonix> alzamabar, and this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<llcoolhodge> ok so i am looking how to set up my 3 HD tvs to my computer but ubuntu isnt shoing me how to set theis up...i am also trying to do this via vortex
<e1b6> How to install iceweasel browser in UBUNTU
<Moral_> listedaswanted, gimme 1 sec plz
<listedaswanted> Moral_ okay
<e1b6> How to install iceweasel browser in ubnutu
<knoppies> is there a way to get compiz to change its 6 desktops to random images every so often (or login)?
<iceroot> e1b6: iceweasel is installed by default. its called firefox
<e1b6> anyone there????????
<ikonia> e1b6: 1300+ people are in the channel
<e1b6> iceroot but in  windows firefox and iceaweasel work diferent
<iceroot> e1b6: there is no iceweasel for windows
<e1b6> iceroot its in my computer
<e1b6> iceroot i installed it
<Moral_> listedaswanted, type these commands in: bunzip2 linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2  then tar -xf linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar then cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-4
<e1b6> iceroot: in windows xp
<alzamabar> airtonix: One question I have is: my current ufw is inactive. Will that cause all inbound traffic to be denied?
<iceroot> e1b6: there is no difference, its just build from source and called different
<listedaswanted> Moral_ okay done!
<Dr_Willis> differnt icons :)
<llcoolhodge> I have a question that might be offtopic but is there a ubuntu channel in which i can swear and get offtopic but still recieve help
<BladeNBrocade> #ubuntu-offtopic
<BladeNBrocade> - swearing
<llcoolhodge> thanks
<ikonia> BladeNBrocade: what ?
<Moral_> listedaswanted, okay gimme another sec
<Myrtti> llcoolhodge: no, there isn't such official channels.
<alzamabar> My ufw is disabled. Will that block any access to my box?
<BladeNBrocade> he said he wants to ask an offtopic question and swear,, he can do that in #ubuntu-offtopic but i said minus swearing...
<llutz> alzamabar: are you behind a router?
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  ufw is a front end to the firewall configs. If you got no rules. thennothing is blocked
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<alzamabar> Dr_Willis, the problem I have is that my machine can reach out to other machines in my network but other machines can't reach an HTTP URL on mine
<llutz> alzamabar: sudo lsof -i :80
<Moral_> okay
<spokes> bladeNBrocade - file AdbeRdr9.3.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<spokes> AdbeRdr9.3.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<Moral_> listedaswanted, dpkg -l | grep wacom
<alzamabar> llutz, shall I paste the output?
<mneptok> alzamabar: are you running a web server? on what port?
<iceroot> spokes: sudo apt-get install acroread
<llutz> alzamabar: one line yes, more >pastebin
<iceroot> spokes: and enable canocial repo first
<alzamabar> llutz: Yes, I'm running Apache on port 80
<BladeNBrocade> is it listening on the interface or localhost?
<spokes> iceroot - I did that and it said acroread package not find
<mneptok> alzamabar: and are you using the local NAT IP to connect?
<listedaswanted> Moral_ okay done!
<llutz> alzamabar: sudo lsof -i :80    pastebin it please
<iceroot> spokes: enable canocial/partner repo first in synaptic
<Moral_> listedaswanted, paste the resluts of that command to me via /msg Moral_
<spokes> iceroot - enable canocial repo first??
<alzamabar> llutz: I'm using my machine name, e.g. not 127.0.0.1 but 192.168.0.3
<iceroot> spokes: dont use software you downloaded from a website, if there is a repo-version
<llutz> alzamabar: sudo lsof -i :80    pastebin it please
<iceroot> spokes: start synaptic
<listedaswanted> ii  wacom-tools                           1:0.8.4.1-0ubuntu4                         utilities for Wacom tablet devices
<listedaswanted> ii  xserver-xorg-input-wacom              1:0.8.4.1-0ubuntu4                         X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver
<BladeNBrocade> alzamabar: do you have dns or setup the machine name ni hosts?
<alzamabar> llutz: http://pastebin.com/jfc7RXaS
<iceroot> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in karmic
<alzamabar> BladeNBrocade: I don't know
<BladeNBrocade> alzamabar: check hosts
<mneptok> alzamabar: unless your local network is running a DNS server of some kind, connecting by name will not work
<llutz> alzamabar: and your dns resolves odin locally?
<BladeNBrocade> if localhost is mapped to that then it wornt work
<iceroot> ubottu: you are lying...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Moral_> listedaswanted, check your private messages
<spokes> iceroot start synaptic says: Unknow job: synaptic
<BladeNBrocade> alzamabar: cat /etc/hosts
<alzamabar> llutz: yes
<alzamabar> llutz: Actually it resolves it to 127.0.0.1
<iceroot> spokes: you are on karmic?
<BladeNBrocade> alzamabar: also check your hosts mapping, exactly
<alzamabar> llutz: That might be the problem
<llutz> alzamabar: so it wont work
<BladeNBrocade> because in hosts that is the default
<rww> !info acroread partner | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.3.1-1karmic1 (partner), package size 61996 kB, installed size 149076 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<alzamabar> llutz: Shall I change /etc/hosts?
<BladeNBrocade> you need to modify the hosts file first for apache to work correctly
<spokes> I don't know  - Ubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> rww: thx, didnt know the syntax
<llutz> alzamabar:  yes
<BladeNBrocade> make 127.0.0.1 localhost only.. and map the ip to that hostname
<iceroot> spokes: ok that is jaunty
<mneptok> alzamabar: editing /etc/hosts on the local machine will have no impact on remote machines
<BladeNBrocade> and on any machine you need to have that mapping add in hosts
<llutz> alzamabar: and make sure, apache listens not only at 127.0.0.1 too
<BladeNBrocade> mneptok: correct but having that in localhost wont allow apache to listen on outside interface...
<BladeNBrocade> so long as its using hostname in ServerName
<jakiw> Hi
<iceroot> spokes: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<llcoolhodge> how do i get diablo two to  download i cant find out how to do it anywhere
<alzamabar> llutz: Shall I restart any services after the change?
<BladeNBrocade> no
<jakiw> I get an Error each Time I try to install something with apt-get
<llutz> alzamabar: no
<iceroot> spokes: there are two lines starting with # and containing something like deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<BladeNBrocade> just add the same ip --> hostname mapping on whicever other remote host you want to access by hostname via http
<iceroot> spokes: remove the # in the two lines and save the file
<BladeNBrocade> or optionally setup local dns
<alzamabar> llutz: Now my machine name resolves to 192.168.0.3
<iceroot> spokes: then run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install acroread
<BladeNBrocade> alzamabar: correct but thats locally and to apache...
<rww> jakiw: What's the error message?
<llutz> alzamabar: you have to do that on each machine inside your network, if you don't have a dns-server
<BladeNBrocade> so now try to access the ip from remote.. not the hostname
<BladeNBrocade> and apache will answer because if ServerName is hostname and hostname --> ip apache is listening on ip and not loopback anymore
<jakiw> rww E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) And Synpatic says 56 packages are broken because the depency isnt right
<BladeNBrocade> but you still need to modify hosts file on remote servers to access by ip
<Dr_Willis> !info warzone2100-video
<BladeNBrocade> hostname rather
<iceroot> spokes: working?
<alzamabar> llutz: I have another machine which resolves my host name to 192.168.0.3 but when I telnet on port 80 it says connection refused
<ubottu> Package warzone2100-video does not exist in karmic
<spokes> the sources.list file is empty
<BladeNBrocade> alzamabar: restart apache
<llutz> alzamabar: apache.org/documentation
<jakiw> rww and dpkg isnt installed somehow, but I cant install it by sudo apt-get install dpkg too?
<iceroot> spokes: /etc/apt/sources.list is empty?
<BladeNBrocade> alzamabar: also ensure you dont have an application level acl setup in apache itself to deny all
<rww> jakiw: run "apt-cache policy dpkg", and copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link to the page it creates here.
<spokes> iceroot - sorry typed in the wrong directory
<iceroot> spokes: np
<jakiw> rww http://paste.ubuntu.com/384992/
<spokes> iceroot: uncommented those two lines now what?
<knoppies> Is there a way to get random wallpapers for each of my 9 wallpapers? either periodically or at each login.
<rww> jakiw: thanks. Next, run "LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install", and copy and link it in the same way.
<iceroot> spokes: save the file and then type in the terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install acroread
<iceroot> spokes: now you have the adobe acrobat reader from the repository and get security updates automaticly from there
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  theres random wallpaper tools you could use. 'wally' sis one
<jakiw> rww shall I run it as root?
<iceroot> jakiw: sudo is running something as root
<jakiw> didnt see the sudo :D
<jakiw> because I never saw it not in front
<jakiw> rww http://paste.ubuntu.com/384993/
<spokes> iceroot: It's installing acroread - thanks a bunch
<knoppies> thanks Dr_Willis, will have a look.
<rossi> ola
<yeiks> what is acroread for
<harisund> How come on my 64 bit 9.10 Ubuntu without my deliberately installing sun-java-jre6 it automatically installed it along with the right plugins on installing ubuntu-restricted-extras but on  my 32 bit installation it didn't do so?
<faileas> acrobat reader ;p
<faileas> it reads PDFs
<bazhang> yeiks, it reads pdf
<rossi> olaaaaaaaaaa
<harisund> Is Java a part of some other installation, or do I have to install it seperately?
<rossi> españoles??
<bazhang> rossi, /join #ubuntu-es
<harisund> I don't recollect installing the Sun java package at all .. but somehow I seem to have it .. any ideas what package would have pulled in the sun java plugin and jre packages?
<yeiks> k thanks
<iceroot> spokes: np, you can always use the repository to install something. if you want to search for something you can use  apt-cache search your-search-string  like apt-cache search music player   then you get all the packages listed. you can install them with sudo apt-get install package-name
<rww> jakiw: Hmm, interesting. The actual error problem is "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-removal script: Exec format error
<rww> jakiw: I'll see if I can dig up a solution for you
<yeiks> but wat's d difference btw acrobat reader and adobe reader
<jakiw> rww thx :)
<faileas> they are the same
<iceroot> yeiks: there is no difference
<faileas> but you don't really need either
<alzamabar> llutz: Thanks, it works now
<faileas> ubuntu comes with a pdf reader
<alzamabar> BladeNBrocade: Thanks
<yeiks> k thanks
<spokes> iceroot: that's great information - thanks
<iceroot> faileas: but acroread is the only reader which can handle special things like comments in a pdf correctly
<Haffe> Guys. Do any of you have experience using wifi in an embedded enviroment? I don't really need a full tcp/ip stack. Alla I need is to send a signal via wifi.
<Haffe> How much work would it be to get this to work?
<iceroot> spokes: that is the greatest thing about debian-based distributions like ubuntu. the power of apt-get is really great
<rww> jakiw: Can you run the command "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/irssi.postrm" and copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com and link it, please?
<alzamabar> exit
<jakiw> rww My Updatemanager says I should reinstall debconf??
<jakiw> rww I don't get an output!
<rww> jakiw: No output at all, or an error message?
<jakiw> rww Nothing, just next line. Should I reinstall debconf with the Updatemanager?
<neil_d> using 9.10.. when I ask mplayer to play an .avi it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."  what can I do to fix this?
<spokes> iceroot: How do I change my user in a terminal
<rww> jakiw: and yes, debconf is important, but it's likely not going to work until we fix this, since dpkg is getting hung up on it.
<iceroot> spokes: to root or to another user?
<BladeNBrocade> np
<jakiw> rww Ok, so not reinstall it yet?
<spokes> iceroot: to another user
<iceroot> spokes: su username
<spokes> iceroot: thanks
<oskar-> spokes:  sudo -i -u username
<iceroot> oskar-: much to long
<spokes> iceroot: Sorry, another question - How do I make a readonly file writeable?
<exploit> hello
<iceroot> spokes: sorry, it was su - username  instead of su username
<rww> jakiw: correct. Run `echo '#!/bin/sh' > sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/irssi.postrm` . That should fix up that file. Once you do that, try `sudo apt-get -f install` again and pastebin its output again.
<Ek|mu5> has anyone got word on the xorg/gnome-power-manager bug that blanks the screen at random?
<iceroot> spokes: with chmod  but normally there is a reason why a file is readonly
<rww> jakiw: (my apologies for the odd commands I'm having you run. This issue is a little complicated.)
<jakiw> rww Can u again post the exact Command I should use now?
<jakiw> rww Have I to do it with the ''?
<rww> jakiw: echo '#!/bin/sh' > sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/irssi.postrm
<Ek|mu5> It also affects gnome-network-manager which assumes that the computer has gone to sleep and disconnects WiFi connections at random
<jakiw> rww as root?
<jakiw> rww oh
<jakiw> rww it is as root
<rww> indeed
<holmser> how can I restart an x session? ctrl alt backspace isn't working
<exploit> some one know what is the back track linux IRC adress?
<spokes> iceroot: The file says it is writeable, but when I access in VI it states it is a readonly file. this file is an install script, but it is failing when running and I'm trying to figure out why it is failing
<iceroot> holmser: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<iceroot> !dontzap | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<bazhang> exploit, /join #backtrack-linux
<exploit> here?
<bazhang> exploit, yes
<jakiw> rww still gives the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384997/
<iceroot> spokes: why need write-access to an install-script?
<bazhang> exploit, also on freenode servers, if that is what you mean
<jakiw> rww the other command u gave me doesnt give any output
<spokes> iceroot: I want to place some echo statements in the script to see the settings of some of the variables and try to determine the reason for the failure
<jakiw> rww I dont know if it is important, but do u see that it has problems removing irssi? (Its written on german)
<jakiw> rww Can I somehow change it to english, so u can read it better?
<iceroot> spokes: can you post the output of ls -l /path/to/your/file
<rww> jakiw: yeah, it's the same error message. What's happening is that it's trying to remove irssi, but can't run the post-removal script for some reason. Since it's in the middle of doing that, it doesn't want to do anything else at the same time.
<rww> so debconf and probably other things won't install.
<oskar-> jakiw:  change the ">" to a "|" in the command
<neil_d> using 9.10.. when I ask mplayer to play an .avi it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."  what can I do to fix this?   The sound does play.
<rww> oh, duh. thanks oskar-
<iceroot> !codec | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> jakiw: That previous command was incorrect. Do: echo '#!/bin/sh' | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/irssi.postrm
<BladeNBrocade> spokes: if its bash you can try to run it under bash -x to see what its doing
<Josh90> jakiw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384999/
<rww> jakiw: (the only side-effect of me giving you the wrong command there is that you now have a file called "sudo" in your current directory. you can remove it once we get this sorted :)
<spokes> BladeNBrocade: so what would the command look like for bash -x
<BladeNBrocade> bash -x <bash script>
<spokes> BladeNBrocade: thanks
<BladeNBrocade> np
<neil_d> iceroot: the restricted packages are already installed.
<dr-nicto> wow dragon age runs better on wine then windows 7 hehe
<dassouki> what are some good tools to record presentations
<gabri> ola
<dr-nicto> holla
<iceroot> neil_d: hm, ok. i am just using vlc and dont have such problems with it
<spokes> BladeNBrocade: Interesting. When I execute bash -x ./runInstaller then the install script works
<ZykoticK9> neil_d, in a terminal try "mplayer -vo x11 $FILENAME" then "mplayer -vo gl $FILENAME" and see if one works (it should)
<BladeNBrocade> spokes: possibly its that your calling bash directly
<neil_d> ZykoticK9: the "-vo x11" seems to work good!  the "-vo gl" flickers very badly
<ZykoticK9> neil_d, does x11 have fullscreen video though?
<spokes> BladeNBrocade: I thought that when I'm in terminal that the default shell is bash
<jaims> alo?
<BladeNBrocade> depends
<jaims> anyone from chile? there was a huge earth quake over there right about now
<BladeNBrocade> spokes: grep $user /etc/passwd
<BladeNBrocade> and thats your default shell
<neil_d> ZykoticK9: not really.. it goes full screen but only puts the picture in the middle with a lot of black around it.
<ZykoticK9> neil_d, are you using an mplayer frontend of some sort?  if so, there should be some way to set the default vo device.
<ZykoticK9> neil_d, try ..."-vo gl2" and see if it works
<BladeNBrocade> there may also be something wrong with the #! line in the script and its calling the command interpreter,, that apparently calling it directly may remediate?
<llcoolhodge> mudkip
<jakiw> rww sorry, my Wlan didnt work anymore - another Error my Laptop has
<jakiw> rww ur still there?
<rww> jakiw: yep
<meco> I can't find Opera in Synaptic. Is there some other way to install Opera?
<rww> meco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jakiw> rww The last thing u did was telling me, why this whole thing didnt work
<neil_d> ZykoticK9: I right click on the .avi in a window, and select "Open With.."->"Mplayer media player"
<jakiw> rww Did u get my Message about, that my Laptop crashed when I installed Irssi (the Prog my Laptop has Problems with how it seems)
<iceroot> meco: its in the part-repository
<iceroot> meco: partner
<meco> rww: OK
<rww> jakiw: no, but that would explain why the postrm file was broken
<llcoolhodge> http://i50.tinypic.com/301olso.png
<rww> jakiw: Anyways. We figured out why that first echo command I gave you didn't work. If you haven't already, run this corrected one:
<jakiw> rww Ye, that time it was a very strange crash. The screen froze and the Caps Lock blinked
<rww> jakiw: echo '#!/bin/sh' | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/irssi.postrm
<harisund> Can someone tell me why my apt-get hangs at 99% [Waiting for headers] on one of my machines but works fine on other machines on the same LAN?
<spokes> BladeNBrocade: just do grep $user /etc/passwd? When I do that it just sits there like it is waiting for more input?
<jakiw> rww Output is: #!/bin/sh What shall I do now?
<ZykoticK9> neil_d, well check in the options for vo or Video Out -- to see a list of all possible vo devices you can use "mplayer -vo help" and it will list a bunch more options, you can try experimenting and see which one works best for you.  I gotta go, so best of luck.
<rww> jakiw: LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install
<fedora_newb> anyone know how to enable matching tag highlight on bluefish?
<rww> jakiw: and paste the output into paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<jakiw> rww What does Lang=C mean?
<rww> jakiw: It should make it be in English.
<rww> jakiw: if it doesn't, then whatever, I can semi-translate :)
<jakiw> rww cool, it looks as if it worked:
<meco> I get bash: deb: command not found when I try to install Opera
<jakiw> rww I somehow cant paste in Xchat anymore?
<neil_d> ZykoticK9: using the "Preferences"->"Main Menu" option I changed the "Sound & Video"->"Mplayer Media Player" preferences to call "mplayer" instead of "gmplayer" and things seem to be working much better now.
<jakiw> rww http://paste.ubuntu.com/385006/
<jakiw> rww ok, worked
<dr-nicto> Question: How do I enter WINEDEBUG=-all into wine?
<rww> meco: those instructions are flawed. You need to put the deb line in the /etc/apt/sources.list file (anywhere on its own line will do). You can edit that file with `gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list`
<TijsVerwest> .
<rww> meco: I'll update the page to say that, since it's confusing :)
<jakiw> rww Can I try installing other programms now?
<rww> jakiw: yep. From the look of it, it should all work now :)
<jakiw> rww Thx so much for the Help!!!!
<spokes> BladeNBrocade: I'm trying to install software under a specific user name. The software does not support installing under root. How do I install the software under a non-root user and not have it fail telling me that the user does not have permissions to install to a specified diretory?
<pw-toxic_> hi
<meco> rww: I added the HArdy Partner repository to Synaptic, but it still can't find Opera
<rww> jakiw: no problem. You might want to check that you have the "ubuntu-standard" and "ubuntu-minimal" packages install. They install other packages (like debconf) that you really should have installed, and since debconf wasn't installed for some reason, it'd be worth checking.
<pw-toxic_> i'd like to install ubuntu via network.. can someone tell me how or give a good link with a howto?
<dr-nicto> Question: How do I enter WINEDEBUG=-all    into my dragon age origions game or wine ?
<jakiw> rww So they are like alternatives to debconf?
<rww> jakiw: I'll rephrasee: ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal install basic system utilities (debconf is a basic system utility) that you should have installed.
<rww> rephrase **]
<jakiw> rww ok, they already are installed!
<rww> meco: alright. I'm looking into it, one sec
<rww> jakiw: awesome, you should be all set then :)
<Dr_Willis> dr-nicto:  try #winehq
<dr-nicto> channel winehq?
<dr-nicto> oh duh lol thanks
<jakiw> rww, Thx, u really helped me :D. Ill go and try to do some work now
<fedora_newb> anyone know how on either gedit/bluefish to highlight a matching tag? for example, the </html> tag would highlight when on the <html> tag>
<fedora_newb> ?
<m0ar> Any way to get the alsa-applet back? ._.
<red> fedora_newb: I'd like that too (used to it on notepad++
<fedora_newb> red, me to :P
<red> fedora_newb: I use Geany (better than Bluefish imho, not too bloated)
<meco> rww: It's ok now.
<red> what it does is hilights programming tags atleast
<red> like if ( blabla ) {
<rww> meco: Did you find it in the hardy partner repository, or did you use the Opera one instead?
<red> and when you are at the ending } the opening { it accompanies is bolded
<fedora_newb> red, i was using gedit, but read somewhere that bluefish the the tag highlighting, but it doesnt
<meco> rww: It worked after I had added that deb line to the file you told me
<red> give a go for geany
<red> absolutely the best replacement for notepad++ i've found
<fedora_newb> red, does it do tag highlighting or is there a plugin for it?
<red> and I used the aforementioned for years :)
<red> let me see
<pw-toxic_> hi, i wanna know which network installation i do need
<pw-toxic_> there is an i386 and an AMD64
<pw-toxic_> i do have a 6bit processor
<pw-toxic_> Intel Core Duo 2 SU..
<rww> meco: okay, good :)
<rww> pw-toxic_: you can use either
<pw-toxic_> rww, but i want a 6 bit system
<pw-toxic_> rww, is the i386 also 64bit?
<Guest15795> njbjbhvb
<Guest15795>   mmmm,mmmmmmmmm
<pw-toxic_> its important, because i have >3 GB ram
<Guest15795> mmjjkmtjkmnukmkjmjyukm,
<rww> pw-toxic_: Core 2 Duos can run 32-bit or 64-bit. If you specifically want 64-bit, you want the AMD64 one.
<red> fedora_newb: seems it only does braces hilighting, not html tags. dunno if theres a plugin for it. if you do find something that does it, please throw me a /msg :)
<Guest15795> ukukrtkuiikikitrkkkiki
<Guest15795> kiukkyukyu
<Guest15795> iuy
<Guest15795> ku
<FloodBot3> Guest15795: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest15795> uu
<rww> Guest15795: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<fedora_newb> red, will do, thanks for the info
<pw-toxic_> rww thanks.. im just confused why there is an AMD in front of the 64 ?!
<bullgard> After restarting, my Chatzilla 0.9.86 Firefox extension window does not open maximized. How can I make my Chatzilla to open maximized after restarting?
<rww> pw-toxic_: because AMD created the amd64/x86_64 architecture first. It works on Intel Core 2 also (I should know, I'm using it :)
<pw-toxic_> rww, thanks for this information
<spokes> iceroot: I'm trying to install software under a specific user name. The software does not support installing under root. How do I install the software under a non-root user and not have it fail telling me that the user does not have permissions to install to a specified directory?
<m0ar> spokes: Permissions on the dir?
<spokes> m0ar: the installation program is creating the directory
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  what software?
<m0ar> spokes: permissions on the dir above?
<spokes> Dr_Willis: Oracle web tier utilities
<spokes> m0ar: all directories will be created at installation time
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  so its a binary installer? or source? or what?
<m0ar> What's the difference between 'update-manager -d' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?  u-m want's to install 50MB's more than dist-upgrade
<spokes> Dr_Willis: the install script is a bash script
<rww> m0ar: "update-manager -d" is supported because it's coded to avoid possible upgrade problems. apt-get dist-upgrade is not supported as a method for upgrading from one Ubuntu version to another.
<iAmerikan> should I upgrade to 10.4 or what?
<rww> iAmerikan: no, it isn't ready yet
<iAmerikan> How long should I wait?
<rww> m0ar: in practise, I've noticed that update-manager also reinstalls ubuntu-desktop and any recommends of it when you use it.
<rww> iAmerikan: until it's released at the end of April
<Dr_Willis> spokes:   check the script out and the progrema homepage/forums there maybe some option you need to use.
<spokes> Dr_Willis: the installer uses Java to execute the installation
<m0ar> rww: Oh, since I use the Lucid alpha, dist-upgrade is fine?
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  so basically its installing premade binaries some where.
<red> oh and fedora_newb, you could always use the [-] on the left side to minimize the div
<red> fedora_newb: that way you would see matching tag easily :)
<iAmerikan> rww: I wouldn't have asked or anything, it's just the first time I've seen it in the upgrade mgr
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<rww> m0ar: If you're already on Lucid, you don't need to dist-upgrade at all. The "alpha" and "beta" milestones are identical to what you have with normal updates.
<fedora_newb> red, still want the tag highlight :P
<rww> iAmerikan: yeah, -d will prompt you to install development releases. You shouldn't do this, because they aren't supported and are broken.
<red> me too :)
<rww> m0ar: in future, by the way, Lucid questions go in #ubuntu+1.
<m0ar> rww: I upgraded to lucid a while ago, did my last apt-get upgrade a few days ago. Now, dist-upgrade installed 250MB's for me
<m0ar> rww: Yeah, sure
<spokes> Dr_Willis: That is correct
<m0ar> rww: So it does update and install apckages
<iAmerikan> rww: thanks
<spokes> Dr_Willis: I specify the directory and it creates the directory and then begins the installation
<rww> m0ar: I imagine the difference in this case is that it's installing extra recommends from ubuntu-desktop or something like that.
<m0ar> rww: What's that? :c
<Moral_> um
<Moral_> I accidentally removed the toolbar
<Moral_> from my terminal how do I get it back, lol.
<spokes> Dr_Willis: I guess I could create the directory ahead of time, but I would like to be able to specify the directory and then the installation create the directories
<rww> m0ar: ask in #ubuntu+1, I'm about to go to sleep :\
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  seems loke an odd bug if it cant write to its own dirrectories its made.
<{C}ronos> i wrote about 3 simple bash scripts, does anyone know if there is a way to execute thos one after another from one exacutable file?
<rhiino> ciao
<Dr_Willis> {C}ronos:  make a script that runs the scripts
<m0ar> Moral_: You don't use a bottom panel?
<erUSUL> {C}ronos: make a simple bash script that does just that
<{C}ronos> lol yes i have thought of that but
<Dr_Willis> 90% of linux seems to be bash scripts callingeach other some times.. :)
<soicon> {C}ronos: but what :P
<{C}ronos> in the first script you have to input some information as does the last one
<rww> Moral_: "toolbar" as in your terminal program's menubar?
<Moral_> yea
<Moral_> I fixed it
<Moral_> thanks, though.
<Dr_Willis> {C}ronos:  so?
<m0ar> rww: No, the panel I'd guess
<{C}ronos> and they all have to keep running
<m0ar> rww: Oh nvm x)
<spokes> Dr_Willis: The installation states that I don't have permissions to create the directory
<{C}ronos> they all stay running to do something
<Dr_Willis> {C}ronos:  you are not beinv very clear.. one runs.. asks for some input.. then goes on...
<fedora_newb> red, how do you get rid of the line in the middle of the page?
<spokes> Dr_Willis: How do I set the user to have directory creation permissions?
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  seems weird, You could run th installer with sudo I guess.. but that sounds like a nasty way to do it
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  if its in their home dir. they allready do.
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  any system dirs.. they do not
<spokes> Dr_Willis: it is not in the home directory. Can I change so it has permissions to create outside of its home directory
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  then you run the installer as root.
<chris8> Hey room!  I'm trying to play a DVD in movieplayer, but i'm getting distortion in the video and audio... is this normal?  Is there a better DVD player?
<{C}ronos> the first one asks for input and keeps running, the second just does its thing and keeps running, the third one asks for input and keeps running
<spokes> Dr_Willis: the installer does not allow the installation to be done with root
<erUSUL> chris8: i like xine-ui or vlc for dvd's
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  i would say check their install docs then. I think there maybe somthing you missed.
<spokes> Dr_Willis: I guess I will have to create under the home directory
<chris8> erUSUL: do i just hafta install VLC or add libraries too?
<Dr_Willis> spokes:  if its makng a system directoy like /var/www/XXX then thats not going to be makeable by the user. Unless you run it as a user with proper group permissions for /var/www/
<erUSUL> chris8: just install it
<chris8> THANKS!!!!!
<chris8> lata'!
<pw-toxic_> i just walked trhough the tutorial for PXE boot, but the PXE boot cant find the boot image ;(
<pw-toxic_> any idea how i could find out where the problem is?
<YBH_1> live video feed 8.8 quake Chile http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tv-de-chile
<spokes> Dr_Willis: I did the install under the home directory. It wasn't worth the hassle to do it any other way
<spokes> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the information
<TSK> Greetings.  I have a question about memory usage.  If I had 4 gig when I installed and had to remove 2 gig of it later due to memory gone bad, leaving me with only 2 gig now, could/would that affect (in a negative way) how efficiently my system uses the 2 gig of memory I have left?
<edeca> TSK: You'll just have less memory
<edeca> TSK: Do you have swap?
<soicon> TSK: the system memory no longer operates in dual channel mode  , maybe slower
<TSK> edeca: Yes indeed, I do have swap.  However, it appears as if my system is running out of memory entirely to easily (causing it to have to swap much harder than seems reasonable for having 2 gig of RAM on a Linux box).
<TSK> *too easily
<edeca> TSK: What is on it?  A server?  A full WM environment?
<Josh90> Could anyone help me get this working. http://paste.ubuntu.com/385018/
<edeca> TSK: 2GB RAM isn't that bad really
<TSK> edeca: Desktop machine
<Josh90> Pleas?
<edeca> TSK: What does swapon -s show?
<edeca> TSK: Or run something like htop and check the swap
<TSK> 2 gig SHOULD still be more than enough for a Linux desktop to perform well.  That's why it seems odd.
<mneptok> TSK: free -m
<edeca> Josh90: You haven't said what is broken
<TSK> Well, right this moment, it's using 630.8 meg of swap.
<soicon> TSK: do you run Virtual machine ?
<TSK> soicon: Not at the moment, no.
<Josh90> edeca: It's a script i got before but i not sure how to run it.
<edeca> Josh90: ./Script
<TSK> At this moment, I'm only running Konversation.
<edeca> TSK: That's quite high swap then.  Can't you just pick up more RAM for $10? :)
<soicon> mine is 2,5 GB of RAM, and I have just to upgrade to 4GB to play 8 Virtualbox instances at once .
<faileas> lol
<soicon> so...yours is weird
<edeca> soicon: Well of course, because that's 9 machines running....
<faileas> or use less memory per instance
<web5|org|ua> HOW to access through samba via network mounted ntfs partition on linux server ?
<TSK> edeca: Well, it's a bit more'n $10 to grab another 2 gig of RAM to replace what was lost, but aye.  It's looking as though I'm likely going to have to grab more RAM, as it was generally almost NEVER touching swap at all when I had 4Gig, even when I did run VMs.  :)
<edeca> web5|org|ua: Which bit are you having trouble with?  You need to edit the samba config to allow access to it
<edeca> TSK: Yea, I only have 2GB in my work desktop and it's quite usable even with a VM
<soicon> yes, I said that is mine, it's not TSK case
<web5|org|ua> edeca: mounted partition in /media have rwx------ permission and i can only see the name, can't browse
<TSK> I was mostly just wondering if there are configuration choices made during the install that are based on the amount of RAM available during the install process which might be appropriate for the larger amount of RAM I had, but not so great for the current amount.  :)
<TSK> Ramdisk sizes, etc?
<devilsadvocate> hi. can i install ubuntu from a live cd of another distribution?4
<jrib> !away > randoms
<ubottu> randoms, please see my private message
<psycho_oreos> devilsadvocate, no
<devilsadvocate> psycho_oreos: ok. what about from another linux installation? (without a bootable medium)
<Josh90> edeca bash: ./Background: Permission denied
<psycho_oreos> devilsadvocate, no you can't not without tremendous amounts of work
<TSK> devilsadvocate: Technically you probably COULD if you were stubborn enough and wanted to mess with some really nerdy stuff, but it would likely be a royal pain to accomplish and not worth the effort.  :)
<edeca> Is there a scripting basics thing for Josh90?
<web5|org|ua> edeca: can you help me, please ?
<edeca> Josh90: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/1135-guide-people-new-linux-command-line.html
 * devilsadvocate made the mistake of trying out arch and is now sufficiently annoyed with it to not bother debugging a nasty kernel panic
<Josh90> edeca:  Thanks
<edeca> web5|org|ua: Have you modified your samba config to enable browsing to /media/whatever ?
<psycho_oreos> devilsadvocate, well without a bootable medium, there's lots of other advanced ways in which requires lots of hair pulling and hoping it'll work
<web5|org|ua> edeca: yes, to /media, and other folders fully accessible, but only this ntfs mounted no access granted.
<edeca> web5|org|ua: What does the output of the mount command show for that partition?
<web5|org|ua> edeca: for example, to /media/cdrom - no problem, to /media/D [ntfs] NO.
<edeca> web5|org|ua: I bet it is mounted without user permission
<web5|org|ua> edeca: rwx------
<web5|org|ua> edeca: /media/D
<edeca> web5|org|ua: That _wasn't_ what I asked for
<edeca> web5|org|ua: The output of the command `mount`
<edeca> web5|org|ua: For that drive only
<web5|org|ua> edeca: i mount on the server with gnome
<edeca> web5|org|ua: You're completely ignoring my attempts to help you, so good luck
<soicon> web5|org|ua: open terminal and issue the 'mount' command then post the output here, as edeca said ^^
<web5|org|ua> "/dev/sda5 on /media/D type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)"
<web5|org|ua> sorry guys, never used in this way
<web5|org|ua> edeca: soicon: and ?
<web5|org|ua> damn.
<perlsyntax> Does any know ow to use the python-profiler?
<edeca> perlsyntax: #python ?
<perlsyntax> i try in there no one know.
<edeca> Right, so why don't you go try #happybunnies instead?
<perlsyntax> why don't you be so RUDE!
<edeca> perlsyntax: This is an ubuntu help channel.
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<perlsyntax> This not a help channel more like the shit room lmao.
<edeca> Heh
<TSK> Wow.  Grumpy...
<neko> hi!! when i try to launch JDownloader i get the error "cant connect to X11 window..."
<edeca> neko: How are you launching it?
<neko> edeca: in a terminal window. DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<edeca> neko: Is that as root, or your user?
<edeca> neko: You might find that "xhost +" as your normal user helps, but what you are trying should work
<hellyeah> ubuntu karmic sucks
<hellyeah> you repo sucks
<hellyeah> because ever if frozen bubble doesnt work correctly
<Sami_ubuntu> hello all! I wanted to setup Skype 4 over WINE, but after setup downloaded files, it makes this error: "Problem with server connection"; any ideas ?
<edeca> Sami_ubuntu: Any firewalls or proxies in the way?
<Sami_ubuntu> in ubunu ?
<Sami_ubuntu> +t
<OerHeks> Sami_ubuntu,  use skype from the software centre.
<overmind> Sami_ubuntu: Ubuntu uses iptables as firewall, you can configure it via terminal using ufw, or via gtk using firestarter.
<web5|org|ua> how to grant access through samba to /dev/sda5 on /media/D type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) ?
<Sami_ubuntu> OerHeks i have v 2.1 for linux, but 4.x is more better
<neko> edeca: when i type 'xhost +' with my user i get the error 'unable to open display localhost:0.0'
<hellyeah> frozen bubble breaks my display from 1280 800 to 640 480
<hellyeah> sucks
<overmind> !language | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dassouki> I can't seem to get sunbird to syn with my google apps calendar. i'm using this http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99358#sunbird
<hellyeah> what happens if i change my repo with jaunty repo
<hellyeah> and i make aptitude update
<Reyuken> sucks
<hellyeah> system breaks ?
<overmind> hellyeah: Surelly it won't update
<gordonjcp> I'm trying to install eeebuntu on an Eee 700, but I've kind of got stuck at the start - I can't find a disk image of the installer, only .iso files
<hellyeah> overmind,
<hellyeah> packages in karmic has full of bug
<Reyuken> you need to burn the iso files probaly
<gordonjcp> unetbootin doesn't work, and isotostick is looking for all sorts of udev stuff
<Sami_ubuntu> overmind: it reports, that it is inactive
<gordonjcp> Reyuken: burn them on what?
<overmind> Sami_ubuntu: It should be enabled
<Sami_ubuntu> so, may i disable it ?
<gordonjcp> Reyuken: the .iso files are over 800M, and the Eee doesn't have a CD drive anyway
<chris8> Hey room!  I use Pidgin as an MSN client with a yahoo.com address... lately i've been getting "contact requests" on yahoo's chat on their email site, which i've been denying... Will these contact requests ALSO get through to my msn?
<Reyuken> Oh
<gordonjcp> Reyuken: and in any case I haven't had a machine with optical disks for about a decade
<ZykoticK9> gordonjcp, instructions on creating USB disk at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gordonjcp> ZykoticK9: doens't help me
<gordonjcp> ZykoticK9: that just says "run usb-creator", which is an Ubuntu thing
 * TSK wonders why some people are so hateful toward something that cost them nothing.
<gordonjcp> ZykoticK9: I don't have usb-creator, because I don't have Ubuntu.  I don't have Ubuntu because it can't be installed from a USB stick
<overmind> Sami_ubuntu: By defaults it comes disabled, then you need to enable it, try using "sudo ufw enable", then add rules
<Sami_ubuntu> overmind if i can download then install it, it would be work :)
<Sami_ubuntu> but i see
<Sami_ubuntu> thet it downloads
<Sami_ubuntu> but the error comes in the end of download
<Sami_ubuntu> i try it now
<overmind> Sami_ubuntu: What error?
<Sami_ubuntu> that problem with server connection
<mithro> hello, when I just installed karmic and now my mouse doesn't work in X, if I cat /dev/input/mice I get stuff when I move the mouse but nothing happens to the cursor
<mithro> s/when //
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ on that page you find the windows and linux version of unetbootin, to prepare the usb sticj
<Sami_ubuntu> so overmind, i think it is downloaded, but it can't access to it ?!
<slowlearner> i need help :(, sound not working at all in karmic. I have a VIA VT1708B 8-Ch. I can't even run alsamixer.
<Gheddy_Zarc> i got hi I got my huawei K3765 mobile broadband modem going but cant browse the web can only send SMS messages, cant post to betavine for some reason,,Im so,o  close, the app from vodafone australia running in 9.04 is beautiful lol, using old xp box to get in here at the moment, the ubuntu is on a much faster newer machine,
<mithro> is there a way to force X to have a mouse using xorg.conf or something?
<pippo> hello people
<pippo> I have an notebook with no hardisk
<pippo> I'm goint to replace by a flash drive (pen)
<madurasszs> hey how can i reset the xorg.conf (i upgraded to lucid from karmic,fglrx is not supported)
<TSK> madurasszs: I don't know if it
<overmind> madurasszs: Maybe restartx? I don't know very well
<pippo> Is it ubuntu a good choice for a flash usb pen? I mean is it optimezed by it (the number of writind and others)
<madurasszs> will xorg auto detect the video if run with out a xorg.conf
<OerHeks> pippo yes, but make sure u use ext2, not ext3 or ext4
<madurasszs> Tsk and overmind, it doesnt even bring up a terminal
<TSK> madurasszs: I don't know if it's the RIGHT way to do it, but you could make a backup copy of the xorg.conf and then move it out of the way and try running with the automatic xorg default settings to see how far that gets you.
<madurasszs> ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 are not active, only the gui but it's all coruppted
<TSK> madurasszs: Ah.  Brutal.  :(
<madurasszs> tsk defualts mean that i just rename the xorg.conf and run right?
<saleem> hello
<amikrop> Hello, is there any option or plugin for Audacious that can make it exit smoothly?
<madurasszs> tsk hey theres this support channel i'll go ask there thanks
<amikrop> I mean, when you stop or pause a track, or even exit the program, the sound goes fastly down progressively?
<amikrop> Like in Winamp for Windows.
<saleem> i have a fully updated jaunty installation, i ran update manager but it doesnt show any upgrade option to 9.10,
<madurasszs> saleem run
<saleem> is there something im missind
<madurasszs> update-manager -d
<saleem> as sudo in shell?
<madurasszs> if you have an ATI video card and have fglrx installed its better not to upgrade :P
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: unetbootin doesn't work
<madurasszs> saleem yea
<saleem> i have nvidia driver installed
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: it doesn't produce a bootable image
<saleem> thanks mad
<madurasszs> k then thats ok
<gordonjcp> I just don't understand why distros still produce .iso files
<gordonjcp> am I supposed to travel back in time to 2000 and buy a CD writer, or something?
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, you have to download the .iso first, then use unetbootin to make the usbstick bootable and transfer the files. verry easy
<gordonjcp> I don't even know where to look to buy a CD writer
<frankS2> gordonjcp: where do they sell computers at ur place?
<frankS2> thats the place
<Kentrel> Hi, the past two days my computer is off when I come home. I think it might be a powercut or something. Whats the best way to find out what time that happened?
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: I have unetbootin, I have the iso, I ran unetbootin, the disk is *not bootable*
<frankS2> Kentrel: cat /var/log/messages.*
<gordonjcp> frankS2: computer shops
<OerHeks> a .iso file is an 1:1 copy of a completed cd, unetbootin can handle the format
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: or rather, it boots, but hangs immediately with a black screen
<Kentrel> frank, that file ends with a lot of binary data
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: I know what an .iso is
<Andys^> 1/part
<saleem>  update-manager -d doesnt return anything either,, strange
<overmind> saleem: Because is not beta or RC, is still alpha
<Evet> which command starts gnome file manager?
<overmind> Evet: "nautilus"
<Evet> overmind: thank you
<saleem> overmind: i m looking for upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<overmind> saleem: I don't recommend it to you, is still alpha, you should wait to beta
<schurro> that is BS! 9.10 is already released.
<overmind> ah, sorry, I was thinking about 10.04
<saleem> overmind : :)
<Curly_Q> I installed Ubuntu i386 server for the first time. I cannot log into root or the original account I setup. Can I just create a new password instead of re-installing?
<overmind> saleem: Well, have you tried opening update-manager normally?
<saleem> yes and same result
<overmind> saleem: Using "main server"?
<slowlearner> i need help :(, sound not working at all in karmic. I have a VIA VT1708B 8-Ch. I can't even run alsamixer.
<saleem> it just says your system is uptodate
<saleem> im on italian mirrors
<overmind> saleem: Yri switching to main server (central server)
<overmind> Try
<tunai> i got a problem
<overmind> !ask | tunai
<ubottu> tunai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tunai> k
<tunai> if i minimize somthing it dosent show in to in my screeb and my aplication dont show and my time has fanished
<reeniginEesreveR> how can i test apache configuration without actually running apache on ubuntu?
<overmind> tunai: So you haven't got application list in bar, right?
<awb> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu Server 9.10 and it cannot download from the repositeries. I have had the same problem on my PC running Ubuntu 9.10 and I discovered when I changed where to download from in software sources from 'Server in United Kingdom' to 'Main Server' everything started to work (ie. Download). How would I change the setting in Ubuntu Server to 'Main Server'?
<mariusz> hi
<gnomemercy> hello mariusz
<tunai> overmind:yeah and my lovewr bar dosent show too
<overmind> awb: My ubuntu is in spanish, but is in System >> Administration >> Software Source
<rww> awb: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, change the entries that say "gb.archive.ubuntu.com" or "uk.archive.ubuntu.com" (I forget which it is) to just "archive.ubuntu.com
<overmind> tunai: Click in up bar with mouse2 and select "add new bar"
<awb> @rww I'll try now thanks very much
<overmind> tunai: Or "new panel"
<overmind> rww: Is easier changing via menu than command line
<m0ar> overmind: Not much is
<rww> overmind: Ubuntu Server doesn't have a menu, Software Sources, or a GUI.
<xfact> I have new installed Ubuntu 9.10 and it has some formal fonts, Ubuntu has any other source to have some more attractive fonts? (I need those for my video editing)
<tunai> Where i click?
<xfact> please help
<awb> @overmind ubuntu server is a CLI
<overmind> rww: Mhh, I missread, I didn't read "server", I was wrong, sorry :P
<rww> overmind: no problem :)
<jpds> rww: !
<xfact> How to download more fonts in Ubuntu?
<obiwan_> guys anybody knows the insides of networkmanager?
<overmind> tunai: In up bar, right mouse button, "new panel/bar"
<obiwan_> iwconfig eth1 list works only if i first run networkmanager
<jrib> !fonts | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<overmind> tunai: Have you done?
<jpds> awb: What errors are you getting from gb.archive?
<tunai> no it dosent till show upper and lover bar
<xfact> jrib, Thank you :)
<tunai> Cant listen tuo muski becouse muted and dont know whre to unmute becouse bar isint showin
<overmind> tunai: I don't know, sorry
<gnomemercy> has anyone every tried to get DVD43 to work with wine?
<littlegirl> tunai: If you open a terminal window and type alsamixer you might be able to unmute the sound from there.
<voidprayer> excuse me. i am modifying my keymaps in both console and XWindow. do I need to create 2 keymap files seperatedly for both settings?
<gnomemercy> my problem is that I want to kill the region and copy write to DVD movies like DVD43 does in winblows
<gnomemercy> any suggestions?
<gordonjcp> right, so after converting the ISO to a USB stick by hand, I now find that eeebuntu makes all sorts of fundamentally retarded decisions, like setting up swap on an SSD and using ext3
<utopos> uola
<joseph_> ?
<utopos> hay alguien por ahí?
<joseph_> si yo
<gordonjcp> !en | utopos
<ubottu> utopos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<utopos> una pregunta, sabes como puedo abrir un archivo protegido de word
<utopos> con contraseña
<utopos> es de mi novia
<i_is_broke> !es | utopos
<ubottu> utopos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !dvd | gnomemercy
<ubottu> gnomemercy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<utopos> hola
<utopos> hay alguien por ahí?
<Moral_> utopos,  En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xfact> Thanks for help, bye for now..
<erUSUL> utopos: si pero aqui no puedes preguntar en español. ve al canal #ubuntu-es
<Nicador_fl> Hello. I have a problem with postfix. If a send an email to @yahoo.com it ends up in Spam.... what's the problem ?
<WOLF85> ciao a tutti posso chidere qui info su ubuntu?
<dlynes> !es | WOLF85
<ubottu> WOLF85: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WOLF85> hi
<WOLF85> can i have some information about
<WOLF85> amsn?
<dlynes> WOLF85, what about it?
<Moral_> dlynes, he's speaking italian not spanish
<dlynes> Moral_, oh
<Moral_> lol just an fyi
<dlynes> Moral_, all non-english/non-chinese all looks the same to me :)
<Moral_> lol
<WOLF85> i would like to know, how can i install
<WOLF85> amsn in xubuntu tst version
<WOLF85> last
<dlynes> WOLF85, did you do apt-cache search amsn?
<gnomemercy> Nic it looks like you need to fix the problem inside your yahoo account settings, I would check that first
<WOLF85> i'm a novice please can you tell me the step that i have to do?
<dlynes> WOLF85, First you do an apt-cache search amsn
<dlynes> WOLF85, that will help you find the package name
<WOLF85> i tell you more
<WOLF85> i went in the site of amsn
<dlynes> WOLF85, then when you find the package name you want, you do an apt-get get install ${packagename}, where ${packagename} is the package name you found in apt-cache
<WOLF85>  package but i can't find the right version
<WOLF85> i need xubuntu version and there are many versions in ubuntu link
<oskar-> WOLF85:  in ubunt you should always install software from the repository and not something downloaded somewhere in the web
<WOLF85> i know..
<WOLF85> thank you guys
<dlynes> WOLF85, If you know, why are you looking on the amsn website?
 * dlynes shakes his head.
<WOLF85> because
<WOLF85> i'm a noob with xubuntu
<WOLF85> and i would like to know
<dlynes> apt-get/apt-cache is pretty much all you need to know
<WOLF85> the step that i have to do with my wondow shell
<dlynes> And I think ubuntu also has synaptic package manager
<dlynes> WOLF85, synaptic should completely free you from using apt-get/apt-cache, if you're not trying to do anything out of the ordinary
<WOLF85> so i open a shell and i wrote apt/get
<WOLF85> and then?
<erUSUL> !software | WOLF85
<ubottu> WOLF85: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dlynes> WOLF85, for this particular application, just do 'sudo apt-get install amsn', but follow ubottu's link for the general way of doing things
<jbee> bekks: danke!
<dlynes> Or, at least I'm assuming it's the same package name on ubuntu (I'm on debian at the moment...I only use ubuntu at work)
<WOLF85> ok i go... thank you so much dlynes
<gamerx> hey, having some trouble with audio on my MSI EX-620, im running ubuntu 9.10, but when i plug headphones in it comes from the internal ones too
<Anshul> need some advice about dual boot
<Anshul> i had windows 7 running....then i installed ubuntu over it and now windows does not boot, at boot there is no option for other os, they are both installed seperately on the HDD
<TheAshMan> hey, has anyone on 9.10 tried to upgrade to php 5.2.12 recently? i get a broken packages error
<fdtdftdsf> s
<zzd> hello lucid upgrade resulted in a green/black screen want to reset xorg atleast to run properly(i've used fglrx before)
<jolicloud> H5
<jolicloud> h
<jolicloud> bjr
<PratikAnand> Hi...how do I generate OLAP cubes on 9.10? Is there any tool available for it?
<erUSUL> !lucid | zzd
<ubottu> zzd: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<zax1> hi all, i want to install k/ubuntu on my hp laptop, its a 6510b(965express chipset)with authentec fingerprint sensor, will k/buntu recognise it at install, or will i have to install a seperate package to make it work, also, i want to be able to logon to buntu using the fingerprint sensor, will it support that function ?
<zax1> this must be the slowest and quietest i have ever seen this channel to be
<OerHeks> zax1
<zax1> yup
<Quan-Time_> shh.. you will spoil the serenity
<zax1> smarty pants :)
<PratikAnand> Hi...how do I generate OLAP cubes on 9.10? Is there any tool available for it?
<sander> hi all
<quietone> I use two screens. Can I force apps to open in a specific one?
<littlegirl> TheAshMan: What error are you getting?
<TheAshMan> http://paste2.org/p/692574
<TheAshMan> littlegirl, ^^
<OerHeks> zax1 yes it can work > http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/karmic/aes2501-wy
<jrib> quietone: probably with devilspie
<dad> hi
<Guest72576> elp me with diisable password on resume from suspend
<littlegirl> TheAshMan: Have you tried sudo apt-get -f install foo (replacing foo with the pkg name you are having trouble with)?
<littlegirl> TheAshMan: It's supposed to fix packages with broken dependencies. (:
<zax1> OerHeks: thanks
<zax1> though i do not understan the document
<sander> hello
<Guest72576> help me with disabliing password on resume from suspend karmic
<philip> hallo
<Guest72576> hi
<TheAshMan> littlegirl, thanks, i'll have a look into it
<littlegirl> TheAshMan: I hope it works. (:
<philip> ist jemand hier der sich gut mit ubuntu auskennt und mir vllt helfen kann
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<A> hello
<A> i have a problem in configuring hp remote control
<dlynes> littlegirl, Thanks for the tip on uck the other day
<andreo`> I have the lags while scrolling (FireFox, Chrome, Emacs). At the same time there are no lags on Windows.
<quietone> jrib: thanks for the idea. it looks like it will fit my needs.
<littlegirl> dlynes: Any time! Did you try it and like it?
<dlynes> littlegirl, Unfortunately, it doesn't suit my needs...it requires a desktop version of ubuntu
<zax1> can any one confirm they can log on to linux using a fingerprint sensor ?
<littlegirl> dlynes: Aw, I'm sorry. There are a couple of other ways of doing it. Did you go to the link on my blog?
<soicon> andreo`: did you opening webpage with flash files ?
<dlynes> littlegirl, yeah...I saw the other two programs as well
<andreo`> soicon: google reader
<dlynes> littlegirl, from those links, I think what I'm going to do, is use my existing pxe boot installer, and do preseeding
<littlegirl> dlynes: Were either of those able to do it?
<littlegirl> dlynes: Wow, you just totally lost me. (:
<littlegirl> dlynes: What's preseeding?
<surjya> hi geeks ... a very simple question i hav
<dlynes> littlegirl, Check your ubuntu installer cd (as long as you're not using the network installer)...you'll see a directory on there called 'preseed'
<surjya> Now i am installing iw for my wireless card
<littlegirl> dlynes: Interesting. (:
<dlynes> littlegirl, yeah..it's an alternative to doing quikstart
<littlegirl> dlynes: And you can customize that?
<WizardOfOz> Hello, I have downloaded and install VirtualBox on Ubuntu REmix, now how do I erm install XP on it ?
<dlynes> littlegirl, it's a little more involved, but it's way more customizable than quikstart
<surjya> while doing "make" it tells to set environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH for libnl
<littlegirl> dlynes: But at least you'll be able to create the installer you want, right?
<surjya> I dont know how to do it
<surjya> can anybody pleasee help
<dlynes> littlegirl, and so i can make two preseeds...one for my master nodes, and one for my slave nodes
<dlynes> littlegirl, yes, I believe so
<WizardOfOz> http://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-install-virtualbox/ sucks
<noaXess> hi all
<littlegirl> dlynes: I'm glad there's a way to do it. It's too bad it isn't possible with Uck, though, since that seems like such a gentle way of doing things. (:
<dlynes> littlegirl, yeah...easier would be better
<littlegirl> dlynes: Do you only need to do this once, or will you need to do it again and again?
<noaXess> i have kernel 2.6.31-20-generic and all ready installed linux-headers.. if i need to compile a driver with the current kernel headers.. need i do anything before starting compiling?
<dlynes> littlegirl, but, I just need it to happen, so whether it's difficult or easy is immaterial
<noaXess> where to start?
<littlegirl> dlynes: Yeah, I'm just figuring if you need to do it more than once, you might want to turn the steps into an interactive script, at least.
<dlynes> littlegirl, Only need to do it once, so that some other low paid people can do all the drudge work
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<noaXess> should i start in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20 or in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic?
<WizardOfOz> Anyone ?
<dlynes> littlegirl, I've already got a script that'll get run after all the stuff is installed
<littlegirl> Wizard: Click the New button and then follow the wizard that pops up.
<dlynes> littlegirl, It goes through and installs all my packages that I need, nvidia opengl drivers, drbl, ...
<dlynes> WizardOfOz, you'll need your windows xp install cd as well
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl: no help.
<dlynes> WizardOfOz, and configure your virtualbox to have access to the cd drive
<WizardOfOz> I want to install the XP on External HDD
<WizardOfOz> and the Image of XP is on the External HDD
<littlegirl> dlynes: I mean a script that interactively asks you all the things needed to do the preseeding thing. Sort of a home-made Uck. (:
<dlynes> littlegirl, oh...no
<dlynes> littlegirl, I'm just going to create the preseed file once
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Installing from an image on the hard drive shouldn't be a problem. What kind of trouble are you running into?
<sander> why would yo ever like to run XP :)
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl ISO image not detectng
<WizardOfOz> *detecting
<littlegirl> dlynes: Ah, that's what I was wondering - whether this was going to be a one-time deal or something you'd have to redo down the road. (:
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Are you able to mount the image?
<dlynes> littlegirl, and it'll have it set up so that there's only two prompts to the end user (tab, enter for ok, i want to install java) and (tab, yes, I accept the licensing agreement for java)
<Shubuntu> guys i'm having problems with my lcd brightness in ubuntu karmic, can anyone help please?
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl
<WizardOfOz> yes
<dlynes> littlegirl, Well, I might have to redo it again for 64-bit as well, and maybe karmic
<littlegirl> dlynes: Ah, making it easy for the end user. (:
<dlynes> littlegirl, right now, however, karmic has issues with nfs startup scripts, so it's not a consideration currently
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Which version of VirtualBox are you using? Mine's kind of old (2.1.4).
<nikhilinux> i have an external hard disk.  I have to mount it all the time and it asks for root password.  How do i bypass this?
<Arthuros> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Arthuros> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Arthuros> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<FloodBot3> Arthuros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dl0c> gold keepers pony
<littlegirl> dlynes: I've noticed that as well. My son installed Karmic and now our NFS is all messed up (and so is his networking, darn it).
<dlynes> littlegirl, the problem is that the nfs daemons don't load in the right order, and I don't have the time, or the inclination to figure out what's loading in what order, because Jaunty seems to work
<dlynes> littlegirl, We were getting about 4 out of 7 nfs mounts mounting over a pxe boot
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: In mine, if I click on Settings and then CD/DVD-ROM, I can point VirtualBox at an ISO. Is that how yours is set up?
<littlegirl> dlynes: I wonder why it's doing that. It's crashing our file managers when it mounts and unmounts, and it's mounting and unmounting randomly throughout the day. Very odd.
<dlynes> littlegirl, ah...I wasn't having problems with it mounting and unmounting
<littlegirl> dlynes: I suspected it had to do with networking, but from what you're saying, the problem goes even deeper.
<nikhilinux> i have an external hard disk.  I have to mount it all the time and it asks for root password.  How do i bypass this? I have installed 9.10 on my desktop
<dlynes> littlegirl, however, once i realized it wasn't mounting certain volumes, i rebooted, hoping for a different scenario on rboot
<dlynes> littlegirl, sometimes it would mount all volumes, sometimes it wouldn't
<littlegirl> dlynes: Our problem is that my son's Karmic will not under *any* circumstances allow him to have a static IP (he's tried everything), and without a static IP, NFS can't connect if the wrong IP is used. ):
<dlynes> littlegirl, but it sounds like your problem is probably a networking issue
<dlynes> littlegirl, karmic works fine with a static ip
<littlegirl> dlynes: You'd think once it connected, it would stay that way, but the moment DHCP comes in and changes his IP (which is odd to begin with, once he's connected!), we lose our connection. (:
<rabbit1> installed apache2-doc, how to read it?
<littlegirl> dlynes: I wish we could figure out how to do it. We had no problem setting up static IPs in Hardy, and I'm still using Hardy, so I'm the only one with a static IP in the house. (:
<dlynes> littlegirl, apt-get remove network-manager, edit /etc/network/interfaces, then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nikhilinux> i have an external hard disk.  I have to mount it all the time and it asks for root password.  How do i bypass this? I have installed 9.10 on my desktop
<dlynes> littlegirl, I don't know if our group was having problems with static ips previously, or not
<pepee> hi
<dlynes> littlegirl, I just know part of our documented install was to get rid of network-manager
<pepee> i'm trying to use the compat-wireless drivers
<nikhilinux> i have an external hard disk.  I have to mount it all the time and it asks for root password.  How do i bypass this? I have installed 9.10 on my desktop
<dlynes> littlegirl, someone else documented the install; I'm tasked with automating it, and making the process repeatable
<pepee> but when I load the modules, I get "unknown symbol..."
<littlegirl> dlynes: Yeah, he tried that. He also tried manually editing /etc/network/interfaces. No go. ):
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl yes
<WizardOfOz> Crashed Ubuntu now
<WizardOfOz> meh
<dlynes> nikhilinux, create an entry in your /etc/fstab file
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: If you point it at the ISO, does that work?
<littlegirl> dlynes: As long as you have all the steps, your task won't be too bad, then. (:
<nikhilinux> i have an external hard disk.  I have to mount it all the time and it asks for root password.  How do i bypass this? I have installed 9.10 on my desktop
<nikhilinux> i have an external hard disk.  I have to mount it all the time and it asks for root password.  How do i bypass this? I have installed 9.10 on my desktop
<nikhilinux> i have an external hard disk.  I have to mount it all the time and it asks for root password.  How do i bypass this? I have installed 9.10 on my desktop
<FloodBot3> nikhilinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<technokrat2> hi, i want to connect my old m-audio ozone usb keyboard to ubuntu, should i use ubuntustudio or can i use my normal karmic koala? has someome more infos about m-audio ozone for me?
<WizardOfOz> Littlegirl nop
<dlynes> nikhilinux, and add the following to /etc/sudoers:  yourname ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/mount
<WizardOfOz> Littlegirl I can open virtualbox thats no issue
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Are you able to install Ubuntu in VirtualBox?
<Highpriest> my ubuntu 9.10 boots slowly
<Highpriest> messages displays:Feb 26 13:43:53 ubntu kernel: [   11.312079] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<Highpriest> Feb 26 13:43:53 ubntu kernel: [   11.312104] ata1: link online but 1 devices misclassified, retrying
<Highpriest> Feb 26 13:43:53 ubntu kernel: [   11.312107] ata1: reset failed (errno=-11), retrying in 10 secs
<Highpriest> Feb 26 13:43:53 ubntu kernel: [   21.312078] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<Highpriest> Feb 26 13:43:53 ubntu kernel: [   21.312101] ata1: link online but 1 devices misclassified, retrying
<Highpriest> Feb 26 13:43:53 ubntu kernel: [   21.312104] ata1: reset failed (errno=-11), retrying in 35 secs
<Highpriest> Feb 26 13:43:53 ubntu kernel: [   55.992014] ata1: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
<FloodBot3> Highpriest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adyboy> anybody recommend SDR software for Ubuntu
<technokrat2> floodfail
<Highpriest> sry
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: I mean go into the CD/DVD ROM settings and point VirtualBox at the Windows ISO file.
<dlynes> Highpriest, Try using pastebin (http://pastebin.ca/)
<WizardOfOz> LittleGirl okay lemme install virtualbox again
<dlynes> littlegirl, yeah...drbl doesn't install the same way every time, though, so that makes it a bit of a pain
<Highpriest> again: my ubuntu 9.10 boots slowly, messages shoes: http://pastebin.ca/1813422
<Highpriest> *shows
<rabbit1> how to change the default directory from /var/www
<dlynes> littlegirl, drbl is like uck for pxeboot
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: For all I know, Windows has some sort of protection in it that won't let it be installed from an ISO. Anybody else know?
<llutz> rabbit1: read apache2-documentation /document-root
<littlegirl> dlynes: What is drbl, and is there a way to force it to install the same way?
<rabbit1> llutz: thx
<littlegirl> dlynes: Never mind, you answered my question already. (:
<aitiba> join #cakephp-es
<littlegirl> dlynes: How come it doesn't install the same way every time?
<dlynes> littlegirl, cause it's crappily written software :)
<dlynes> littlegirl, drbl.sf.net
<dlynes> littlegirl, but, then again
<dlynes> littlegirl, it does a lot of stuff
<rabbit1> llutz: whr is that?
<llutz> rabbit1: apache.org
<littlegirl> dlynes: Ooooh, I've never tried anything like that before. Remote booting is a new concept for me. (:
<dlynes> littlegirl, but your son's booting all of his drives from nfs, right?
<tiemonster> I'm trying to install mongodb, but can't figure out how to install the GPG key. I saved the sig as a .gpg, and tried to import in Software Sources, but got the error message: "The selected file may not be a GPG key file or may be corrupted."
<dlynes> littlegirl, pxeboot allows you to have all the software installed on the server, and have absolutely no hard drive on the clients
<littlegirl> dlynes: We both boot our computers manually and have NFS set to automatically detect each other's computers and mount. Whoever boots last is automatically mounted. (:
<littlegirl> dlynes: Oh, now that is an *interesting* setup!
<littlegirl> dlynes: So the clients access the server and that's it. The server does all the work, right?
<dlynes> littlegirl, we do it, because we're running a parallel processing cluster, so the master node is the only one with a hard drive
<rabbit1> llutz: i did install apache2-doc from Synaptic Manager, how to read that now?
<dlynes> littlegirl, and that's why i'm running an extremely stripped down version of ubuntu
<littlegirl> dlynes: Ah, in our case we have two fully working self-contained computers that just so happen to be able to visit each other. (:
<dlynes> littlegirl, I don't even run a window manager
<dlynes> littlegirl, just a multitabbed instance of mrxvt
<littlegirl> dlynes: Ah, then you're the perfect candidate for a roll-your-own script. (:
<llutz> rabbit1: get path with "dpkg -L apache2-doc", browse there, read
<dlynes> littlegirl, because our application is using opengl, I still need X11, unfortunately
<rabbit1> llutz: thx dude
<littlegirl> dlynes: Does your server handle the load of multiple clients okay?
<rabbit1> llutz: kindly suggest me any document, for self help, on most of the linux works, where new user may require
<dlynes> littlegirl, yes, but all the clients talk to each other as well
<dlynes> littlegirl, one master node, and 8 slave nodes
<littlegirl> dlynes: Interesting. I've never played with such a setup. (:
<llutz> rabbit1: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/
<dlynes> littlegirl, try hanging out in #hpc sometime if you want to learn more about parallel computing, using linux
<WizardOfOz> forget it
<WizardOfOz> i need to cool down
<WizardOfOz> I 'll try later
<littlegirl> dlynes: Will do. (:
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: What happened?
<WizardOfOz> crashed ubuntu again and again and again......
<dlynes> WizardOfOz, beautiful
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: VirtualBox is crashing Ubuntu?
<sander> any1 knows where i can change the 15 minuts of the sudo command (so i can set it to 1 hour or something?)
<rabbit1> llutz: thx, i meant for linux, like, commonly used commands, some good book, which will avoid me from getting in here and bugging you all guys ;)
<dlynes> llutz, http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<llutz> rabbit1: ^
<dlynes> rabbit1,, Linux in a nutshell:  http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<dlynes> llutz, sorry
<littlegirl> sander: You must edit the /etc/sudoers file with the visudo command. See man visudo and see passwd_timeout in man sudoers for more information.
<llutz> nm
<dlynes> nm?
<omac> good news:  I got my fan back under control.   I did the tweak for 1) /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to have blacklist k8temp 2)/boot/grub/menu/menu.lst to have acpi=lax, 3)update-grub, then rebooted and that fixed it.  It allowed the it87 chipset to coexist with the acpi in order to control the fan.
<edeca> dlynes: Nevermind
<dlynes> edeca, ah...just usually see it abbreviated as nvm
<rabbit1> thx dlynes and llutz
<edeca> :)
<llutz> dlynes: never mind
<sander> @littlegirl thnx have an look to it...thnx !
<littlegirl> sander: Sure, and good luck with it. For a quick fix, you can type sudo -k to reset the timer manually at any time. (:
<benchen70> quit
<benchen70> ex-chat
<sander> :) nice.
<littlegirl> I'm of the opinion that there shouldn't be a sudo timer by default, and that the timer should only be an option, but that's just me. (:
<edeca> littlegirl: I leave a screen session always open on my server and just reattach to it, I definitely like the timer
<pw-toxic> hi, if i type in "apt-get install mysql-server" he tells me, that he cant find this package
<pw-toxic> or gnome-do oder any other package
<pw-toxic> where could be the problem?
<littlegirl> edeca: The way I look at it, sudo is for security, and the moment we go around the security by leaving things wide open for X amount of time, we're no longer secure. That should be a choice and not default. (:
<edeca> pw-toxic: Try mysql-server-5.0 ?
<edeca> littlegirl: Ah, _now_ I see your point.  You want a password every time?
<littlegirl> edeca: Yep!
<edeca> pw-toxic: Oh, wait, I see.
<edeca> littlegirl: Fair enough.  But odd nickname ;)
<littlegirl> edeca: Yeah, sorry about that. I dated a trucker years ago and he gave it to me as a CB handle, and I just kept it for computers. (:
<llutz> littlegirl: that would force 98% of the new users to create root-passwd and work 99% the time as root :(
<pw-toxic> edeca, i have just installed ubuntu inside of windows
<edeca> Wow, CB.
<edeca> I'm not sure I'm old enough to remember that ;)
<llutz> littlegirl: they already cry with timer "it's so annoying to enter passwds all the time, blabla"
<littlegirl> llutz: True, but that's sad. Having a timer, and controlling the length of the timer is all possible. Circumventing the timer and password are all possible, too, so everyone can be happy. I'm just of the opinion that the security is a good thing and I'd rather see that be the default. (:
<Emiliano> hola
<llutz> littlegirl: always the same story, security vs comfort
<littlegirl> llutz: Luckily there are ways they can make their computers less secure, so at least everyone can set themselves up the way they like. (:
<pw-toxic> edeca, you know a solution for this?
<abhi__> hi guys.
 * SemiBz <test>
<abhi__> anyone tried the latest ubuntu 10.04 beta
<SemiBz> ..
<bazhang> abhi__, lucid discussion in #ubuntu+1
<abhi__> bazhang: thx
<rick_> hey guys, I am having a strange problem with ubuntu booting, when I try to boot it just freezes after the splash screen. But after a few restarts it starts working
<rick_> any solution?
<azorb> http://www.theviralscript.com?id=3nfv45uhihvz7ulahmir5ftd4jainb
<Speedee> hello
<azorb> sorry don't click that
<xangua> !hi | Speedee
<ubottu> Speedee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<azorb> wrong window :(
<radioman-lt> crap.Remove(azorb);
<Speedee> :)
<azorb> I said oops!!!
<BluesKaj> howdy
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me, why i cant install or find any standard program with my ubuntu installation? like gnome-do or mysql-server
<Speedee> español?
<rick_> hey guys, I am having a strange problem with ubuntu booting, when I try to boot it just freezes after the splash screen. But after a few restarts it starts working? Please help
<xangua> !es | Speedee
<ubottu> Speedee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> pw-toxic: check your sources /etc/apt/sources.list*
<bazhang> Speedee, /join #ubuntu-es
<Speedee> :/
<Speedee> for?
<xangua> for support in spanish
<Speedee> ok
<pw-toxic> llutz, its a completly new installation of ubuntu.. what shall i check the source slist for?
 * WizardOfOz randomly kisses littlegirl well I solved the problem
<Speedee> one moment
<pw-toxic> llutz, i mean what shall i look forß
<philip> how i can join the german ubutu channel
<llutz> pw-toxic: check if online-repos are active
<philip> ?
<llutz> philip: /j #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> philip, /join #ubuntu-de
<pw-toxic> llutz, how? ;(
<ool> hello i have a 8GB usb stick, used it.. deleted everything but it is showing 7.4GB now is this normal or can i get the memory back? when i look in properties it shows 18MB used but no files listed!
<llutz> !pastebin | pw-toxic  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> pw-toxic  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> ool, dragged items to trash on your desktop? did you empty the trashbin?
<root_kiko> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | root_kiko
<pw-toxic> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/385095
<ubottu> root_kiko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<llutz> pw-toxic: sudo apt-get update
<marcin__> ?
<pw-toxic> llutz, thanks - everything works
<llutz> pw-toxic: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ool>  <bazhang> ok in file browser there are no files listed and trash bin is not hi lighted
<pw-toxic> llutz, yes mysql-server was just an example. Thanks  i can go on setting up my system now
<bazhang> ool, right click empty trash?
<ool>  <bazhang> no trash! pointer over usb right click no trash but see a format option!!
<spaceman> ool: try going to the stick in the file manager, and show hidden files you should see .trash (or similar) and delete that.
<umang> Anyone know of a CLI tool to convert date/time from one timezone to another? (Not the current time just any input time)
<ool> haha .trash is displayed
<spaceman> ool: delete it and you should get your space back
<coz_> umang,  maybe    convdate
<ool> spaceman: err it wont delete
<coz_> umang,    http://linux.die.net/man/1/convdate
<umang> coz_, Looking at it.
<bobbob1016> I had beagle running, but it doesn't seem to want to index everything, even though I configured it to index everything.  I tried Tracker but I can't seem to get the indexer started.  I'd prefer not to use google-desktop, any other indexers?
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Glad to hear it! (Sorry, I was away from keys.) So what was it?
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl: Bug.
<pw-toxic> is there are english version of http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<WizardOfOz> Had re-write the kernel for it.
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Sheesh.
<WizardOfOz> yep
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: So did your install go okay?
<umang> coz_, I don't that's what I'm looking for. Basically, I want to convert a date that I input (with an input timezone) and get it in the output timezone, (There flags will be passed to the command). Essentially for things like Ubuntu Classroom. It says 1700 UTC, I want to know when it is for me. And if someone asks me for a time, I want to be able to convert my local time to theirs.
<ool>  bazhang: found the .Trash file but cant delete it tried the command line too!! you think formating it may work?
<coz_> pw-toxic,   go to google translate    put that url in there and convert
<spaceman> ool have you got the privileges to do so, try doing it in root. (Terminal > sudo nautilus)
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com ?
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, thanks
<anto9us> umang: I believe the built in date command should do it with the %z or %Z option
<coz_> umang,  mmm  let me check hold on
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl : Configuring the External HDD, but so far looks good !
<erUSUL> umang: there are webpages that do just that ...
<ool> spaceman i tried the command rm -r .trash as root
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: I'm so glad it's working out for you!
<erUSUL> umang: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<umang> erUSUL, Yes. I want the webpage functionality from a CLI tool. It's too much to go to a website... :P
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl: Thanks for the support *hugs tightly*
<umang> anto9us, I'm looking at that right now. Just a sec
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Any time. I wish I could have done more. (:
<ool> inside .trash is file expunged inside that is file 3282454545!
<krystian> :)
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl: It's fine you need anything I'll be glad to help you too !
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: Thanks! *hugs Wizard back* (:
<lovebus> with Glxgears i only get 600 fps , card Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller
<coz_> umang,  mm this is proving a bit tuff... I know you can convert UTC to local time and date
<coz_> umang,  there is most likely already something for what you want to do I just cant find one ...yet
<anto9us> coz_: I've pointed umang at the date command with %z or %Z option
<coz_> anto9us,  ah ok cool  I was looking elsewhere let me scrollback :)
<umang> anto9us, No. Although it lets me format the string, it doesn't let me convert the timezone. OK. anto9us, erUSUL and coz_ I want to do this: foobar --input-time "Feb 27, 2010 1500" --input-TZ IST --output-TZ UTC
<coz_> umang,  mm
<spaceman> ool no idea, easy option format drive as fat or whatever as long as there are no file on it
<umang> anto9us, %Z only displays what timezone it is. Doesn't let me chose the output timezone. Shall I just code this in python if there isn't a tool like this as yet?
<ool> ok thanks will try formating lol cheers  !
<erUSUL> umang: google and once known is pretty simple :) is one of that ¡can not be that simple!! momment. « TZ=UTC date -d '12:00 EST'  »
<trinity> hi everyone i would aks whats purpose of upgrading my kernel? i use karmic with kernel 2.6.31.14 there is newer one from synaptic 2.6.31.14 or from kernel.org 2.33  so should i stay with my naktive kernel or should i update and if update then i would like to know why ?
<anto9us> umang: it should let you speficy timezone for a given date, it's a formatting option.
<erUSUL> umang: TZ=UTC date -d "Feb 27, 2010 1500 IST"
<anto9us> even specify it too.. :)
<umang> erUSUL, That's it! Awesome! Thanks. :)
<erUSUL> umang: no problem. just googled it XXDD
<umang> erUSUL, Oh. I did google it before I came here. Maybe I didn't look well enough. Thanks again! :)
<jmburgess> Hi
<erUSUL> trinity: you should accept kernel updates via security repos
<coz_> umang,  you might want to check with perl commands  for this as well
<trinity> my question is should i update my kernel?
<zicho> my xorg is running on like 60% CPU power... is this normal or is it something i can do something about, because its slowing my computer down quite a lot
<trinity> if so then i would like to know why?
<erUSUL> trinity: if it is a security upgrade yes
<erUSUL> trinity: becouse it fixes a security bug
<umang> coz_, perl? Got it directly from the CLI thanks to erUSUL. :)
<trinity> i have 2.6.31.4 synaptic offer to me 2.6.31.20 should i upgrade it?
<ool> ok just formatted the usb drive to ext3 and just lost a GB of memory lol !
<erUSUL> trinity: for the third time; yes
<abhi_nav> lol
<coz_> umang,  oh ok ... i need to pay more attention  :)
<erUSUL> ool: ext* reserver 5% for root by default
<umang> coz_, It's alright. Very hard to follow discussions on chanells like these....
<krangam> hi room
<ool> ok thankyou ! will try fat !
<kenpark> I installed ampache - but the version in the repo is older than then one that is available from the ampache originally - is there a way to get the upgraded version from the repo?
<coz_> umang,  for sure... I know that you can do some time conversions with perl  though ...let me see if i can find a man page or something
<erUSUL> !latst | kenpark
<trinity> <erUSUL> tnx for the answer could u tell me why i should upgrade?
<erUSUL> !latest | kenpark
<ubottu> kenpark: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<trinity> it will work better?
<erUSUL> trinity: 15:35 < erUSUL> trinity: becouse it fixes a security bug
<trinity> wil i get better spport?
<bazhang> trinity, for security
<trinity> just for security?
<erUSUL> what else?
<umang> coz_, I've not written in perl, so I wouldn't know. But the date libraries in most languages can do this pretty easily...
<bazhang> trinity, what benefit were you looking for?
<trinity> i dont know thought maybe for better drivers support or my karmic will work better
<kenpark> erUSUL: I should have mentioned: the current version also doesn't work because of an incompatibilty with an other package.
<coz_> umang,  ok cool... I will stop searching  :)
<WizardOfOz> littlegirl do you go to Ubuntu Conventions ?
<umang> coz_, :)
<erUSUL> kenpark: then it is a bug ;) you should report it
<umang> coz_, Thanks anyway. :)
<timbojimbo> Hey I am trying to stream my music from my linux box to my xbox 360. I heard xlink will help me achieve this goal. Has any one every used XLINK? I don't want to install software that doesn't do what I want it to
<bazhang> trinity, breaking package management, especially for an outside kernel is not a wise choice
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: i've heard of uShare
<ool> can you partiation a usb drive ?
<kenpark> !bugreport
<littlegirl> WizardOfOz: No, I wish I could. I can't travel. ):
<bazhang> ool, sure
<bazhang> ool, though what would be the point if it is a flash key
<WizardOfOz> aww littlegirl :( when you're 21 if there is any in Canada you
<WizardOfOz> 're most welcome !
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<bullgard> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Geolocation: "Once you checked the Publish location checkbox, there is a short delay before the information is made available to your contacts." Where can I find the 'Publish location checkbox' in Empathy?
<timbojimbo> erUSUL, Have you it?
<lahmas> I looked in my /bin folder and there aren't that many command-line utilities there.. Is there any way of obtaining some more useful ones?
<kian> How I can convert flv files to mp3?
<llutz> lahmas: /usr/bin
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: nope; only heard of it and googled around for you
<trinity> i wouldnt upgrade my kernel just cos of security i dont care about security of my pc:) if anyone need anything from my pc i would be happy to send it muyself:) thats why i was askning cos if newer kernel fix just security issues then there is no reaklly reason to upgrade it
<erUSUL> kian: ffmpeg -i video.flv music.mp3
<erUSUL> kian: you need to install lame libraries
<lemuria> hello
<timbojimbo> erUSUL, Yeah I get the feeling ushare is outdated...
<timbojimbo> i wish i could do this through samba
<lemuria> i'm searching for live system with default sshd and auto connection with eth cable
<mneptok> trinity: and if what someone wanted from your PC was spare CPU cycles and an Internet connection? to make you a spam relay? to remotely kill processes or shut down the machine?
<lemuria> (screen broken)
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm looking for a gnome-panel plain-text (not rss or whatever) ticker.
<trinity> so he or she can do it:)
<ool> baizhang: tried to make a boot usb with dsl week ago  maybe theres a isue
<trinity> and my internet is connected when im using it
<bazhang> ool, try unetbootin?
<trinity> and my ip is different from location so i dont care about security issues
<ZORG2> ..
<ool> baizhang:  unetbootin?
<ZORG2> How can I add FTP user to PURe-FTPd  with ONLY 1 Command line ??? (without  typing he's password manually) ?????????
<llutz> lemuria: systemrescuecd does, http://www.sysresccd.org
<ool> baizhang:  whats that !
<lemuria> llutz: thks
<Threetimes> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<llutz> lemuria: check out for boot-options
<zicho> how do i change my video driver?
<bazhang> ool, unetbootin is a way to create a live usb stick, works with most any linux distro, and can be created from Ubuntu or Windows
<lemuria> ok thanks
<erUSUL> zicho: what graphic card ? what are you using? what you want to use instead?
<bazhang> !info unetbootin | ool
<ZORG2> How can I add FTP user to PURe-FTPd  with ONLY 1 Command line ??? (without  typing he's password manually) ?????????
<ubottu> ool: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<bazhang> ZORG2, no need to repeat so quickly
<zicho> erUSUL i have an intel card, and i do know now what i am using at the moment, default i guess
<ZORG2> How can I solve This Problem????
<ool> ok  thankyou i'll look in to it ta !!
<bazhang> ool,  are you using 9.10 karmic?
<erUSUL> zicho: there is nothing to switch to for an intel card (except newer kernel/driver combo)
<jmburgess> zorg2: why do you need it to be one line?
<erUSUL> zicho: unless for some weird reason you are suing vesa generic driver
<ZORG2> I want  to add a new FTP user automatically with creating my usual users on my site
<dr-nicto> Hi I'm having problems running my dragon age origins after the update of 1.02a it tells me I have a runtime error but It worked before this patch cause i had 2005 visual basics installed And they updated the updated Visual C runtime libraries but I dont know which visual to add next
<jmburgess> Have you looked into a tool such as webmin?
<zicho> erUSUL how do i know then?
<erUSUL> dr-nicto: #winehq
<bazhang> dr-nicto, via wine?
<Myrtti> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kian> erUSUL, thank you i did it! and I could make mp3 file but it dose not work?
<dr-nicto> yeah
<bazhang> check the appdb dr-nicto
<erUSUL> zicho: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zicho> because my xorg is using around 60% of cpu and slowing down my computer a lot, and i do not know why thisis
<dr-nicto> ok but I been trying everything lately ill look more into it then ;D
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org dr-nicto , help in #winehq
<ool> baizhang:  yes! was going to back up /home a reinstall. file system messy and need to open up a few partitions..
<erUSUL> kian: do you have libmp3lame0 installed ?
<krangam> hi team
<bullgard> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Geolocation: "Once you checked the Publish location checkbox, there is a short delay before the information is made available to your contacts." Where can I find the 'Publish location checkbox' in Empathy?
<dr-nicto> k thanks
<krangam> i'm trying to add music tracker to the system. i've downloaded .so file. am not sure how to proceed further. can anyone help me?
<zicho> erUSUL it says 4 4 drivers... vesa, intel i810 and fbdev
<bazhang> ool, okay, if you need help moving /home to a different partition you can /msg ubottu home for a link ; unetbootin is in the karmic repositories as well
<jrib> krangam: "music tracker"?
<erUSUL> zicho: put the output in a pastebin please
<xangua> krangam: sudo apt-get install pidgin-musictracker
<erUSUL> !paste | zicho
<ubottu> zicho: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> zicho: better yet paste the whole file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<krangam> lemme try xangua.
<kian> erUSUL,  yes it is installed
<erUSUL> kian: and still you cloud not conver it?
<ool> baizhang: ok thanks for the help ! will do
<bobbob1016> Is there an alternative to bealge and tracker that isn't google-desktop?
<kian> erUSUL, I can convert it and i can make a mp3 file but the mp3 file does not work
<zicho> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/7bzxXHbc
<erUSUL> kian: :/ then i dunno
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm looking for a gnome-panel plain-text (not rss or whatever) ticker.
<voidprayer> excuse me where to apply my own xxx.map.gz in my Xorg?
<erUSUL> zicho: it seems that you are using the correct driver (intel in this case)
<zicho> erUSUL so why is xorg using so much cu?
<zicho> *cpu
<erUSUL> zicho: really dunno...
<Guest72576> help me with disabliing password on resume from suspend karmic
<krangam> xangua, i installed the tracker. but pidgin is not recognizing my music track. i use rhythmbox. anything else should i do?
<xangua> do you restarted pidgin and enables the plugin krangam¿
<xangua> enabled*
<bastid_raZor>  /w 6
<krangam> thanks xangua. i enabled the plugin. it works. i am just learning, so bear with my silly questions :)
<voidprayer> excuse me where to apply my own xxx.map.gz in my Xorg?
<pachu> HELLO
<psycho_oreos> !hi | pachu
<ubottu> pachu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<pachu> im pachu
<ionut> hi , i am looking in media and i have multimedia hdd who's owner and group isn't root
<ionut> how can i change that
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm looking for a gnome-panel plain-text (not rss or whatever) ticker.
<ActionParsnip> ionut: chown can change ownerships for both owner and group
<ionut> ActionParsnip: chown , but how ? can u make an example?
<ionut> !chown
<wejick> is it true that ubuntu's logo become grey?
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> ionut: sudo chown newowner:newgroup /path/to/thing
<ActionParsnip> ionut: you can use -R to recursively set the permission, if you want it as root you can use: sudo chown -R root:root /path/to/thing
<ionut> ActionParsnip: it worked
<ionut> ActionParsnip: tnx
 * ActionParsnip has a bowl of blood and fat
<Helsinkiii> hi.last night i tried viewing JPGs on my 9.1 machine, and all i got was distortions all over my screen
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: same in all viewers?
<Helsinkiii> only have 1
<bribroder> morning everyone
<Helsinkiii> defaut
<Helsinkiii> lt*
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: install others it may just be that one app
<Helsinkiii> now it works fine btw
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: don't sweat it then :)
<krangam> folks one more question. i'd my picassa 3 client installed in my system. suddenly it's not working. when i start the client, nothing happens
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: why is it that in 9.04, all the desktop effects worked swell, and now in 9.10, none of them work. i can't set it to "normal" even
<ActionParsnip> krangam: can you expand on "not working"
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: lspci | grep -i vag    will show you
<krangam> ActionParsnip: by not working, i mean, the application is not starting. i navigate to application -> graphics -> picassa. But it just doesn't start
<ActionParsnip> vga sorry
<littlegirl> krangam: Is it already running and in the tray? I don't use Picassa, but I've had a similar thing happen when I thought a program wasn't loading and discovered it was in the tray. (:
<hackoo> is there some tool to cleanup waste files in ubuntu ?
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip:it shows nothing. i dont even have a card
<ActionParsnip> hackoo: bleachbit is very good
<krangam> littlegirl: nope it's not in the try :(
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm looking for a gnome-panel plain-text (not rss or whatever) ticker.
<ActionParsnip> krangam: try: ps -ef | grep -i pic
<littlegirl> hackoo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: no i do actually i just touched it in the back
<Helsinkiii> lol
<littlegirl> krangam: Ah well, I was hoping it was something as simple as that. (:
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: you do or yoou wouldnt have a display or boot
<hackoo> ActionParsnip: ok trying that.
<c7p> hello i want to have the 9.10's human theme installed on my 9.04, how can i do it?
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: try: lspci | grep -i vga
<Asankasri> Hi all, Is it clam av or virus scanner good for ubuntu? And also which firewall is good for ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | Asankasri
<ubottu> Asankasri: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<xangua> c7p: updating to karmic¿
<ActionParsnip> !av | Asankasri
<ubottu> Asankasri: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<xangua> !firewall | Asankasri
<xangua> mmmm nothing
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: ok can yuo use http://pastebin.com and give the output of: sudo lshw -C display
<ben__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a77395ji <<< i suddenly have this issue of bee able abel to grab ip routers and gettin deauthed this started to happedn 2 datys ago i coudlent figure otu whats was wroign so i did a clean isntall of 9.10 and still gettign thbese issues it dosent matetr what router i try it on yet my wireless card has no issues at all in widnows
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: last time i tried installing ATI drivers my ubuntu died totally and had to reinstall
<c7p> xangua: no i just want to install default karmic's theme on my 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: just need to see what driver you are using. The driver may not have surived the upgrade
<duffydack> Helsinkiii, sounds like an old card, and 1 only the free radeon driver supports since 9.04
<ActionParsnip> ben__: what windows does or doesnt do is moot
<ActionParsnip> ben__: if you set an ip address do you get connectivity?
<Helsinkiii> duffydack: i see
<ben__> erm acctualky eys it dose coutn
<krangam> ActionParsnip: postfix   3174  1325  0 20:00 ?        00:00:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u -c
<krangam> karthik   4323  3411  0 20:54 pts/1    00:00:00 grep -i pic
<krangam>  is the output of the command
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: paste coming right up
<ben__> cos that mean it is nto an issue that suddenly arosen with the wirless card
<ben__> so :P
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: firefox is ugly slow since i installed 9.10
<ActionParsnip> ben__: its a completely different OS so it maters not, if it worked in other distros of linux it would be of interest
<duffydack> ben__ your typing hurts my eyes
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip:http://pastie.org/845696
<ben__> well it was workign in ubuntu 2 days ago no problems
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: fairly standard, try the mozilla ppa, it will have a later build and may fix stuff, imho firefox is slow normally
<ben__> and if you look att hre paste bin it authtrygint o pull ipv6s and dhcp starts up it seem to bte
<ben__> then fialign when uit cant grab them
<ben__> well sorry dyslexic and dyspracic so
<ben__> dyspraxic
<ben__> ActionParsnip, any ideas what it could be
<ben__> and i dunno what the ip setup of my router isd
<duffydack> must be my i7 but firefox starts up as quick as chrome and is as usable..  i dont think i'll ever quit firefox :)
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm looking for a gnome-panel plain-text (not rss or whatever) ticker.
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: ok there is no driver as it is unclaimed, i suggest you reinstall the ati open driver. this bug may help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/486367
<ben__> all i renmber is my static ip is 192.168.0.4
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: lol i swear my install might die
<ActionParsnip> ben__: most common for home grade routers is 192.168.0.x set an ip in that range and set the gateway to 192.168.0.1
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: im too scared
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: you may need to formulate an xorg.conf file to get things nice
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: the bug has a section of the file which you cna copy to get things nice
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: ill bookmark the page, but right now everything is working great. i've learnt that i only get problems when i try messing around with stuff most of the time
<Helsinkiii> i'll keep it as is for now lol
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, Helsinkiii there is a ppa for X updates, tried that maybe? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Helsinkiii> if i wanted games i should have dual booted windows 7
<TLF> I am using gnome and I had in my desktop 2 icons with URL: $HOME and system:/ but I cannot access them anymore it seems system:/ it's replaced by Computer:/// right?
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: if it goes wrong, just rename xorg.conf file and reboot and you will be where you are now
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm looking for a gnome-panel plain-text (not rss or whatever) ticker.
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip: so i make the changes to xorg. if i can't log in or anything, i change the filename via terminal and log in?
<Asankasri> thanks all
<ben__> ActionParsnip, do you no what default router netmask is
<zroysch> hi i am trying to use partimage to backup my raid5 md2 partition, but it is not showing up in the partimage GUI. My system partition, partition md1 in raid1 shows up. how do i get partimage to see md2?
<ben__> and a dns adress i can us
<ActionParsnip> !find ticker
<ubottu> Found: ticker
<hystreni> hellu
<ActionParsnip> !info ticker
<ubottu> ticker (source: ticker): configurable text scroller. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Sensiva> !altcd
<Sensiva> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> ben__: clas c is normal: 255.255.255.0
<jhonyok> hiiiii help me
<arthur_1> if i use 2 hard drives one for / and one for /home is it ok to have 2 swap partitions one on each drive or is that overkill?
<xangua> !help | jhonyok
<ubottu> jhonyok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jhonyok> my pc can do play cd
<bastid_raZor> arthur_1: it is over kill.
<psycho_oreos> there's no real need to have multiple swap partitions unless you have small hard drives or allocated small swap partitions
<jhonyok> in out box open error
<jhonyok> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<jhonyok> [mntent]: line 3 in /etc/fstab is bad
<jhonyok> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jhonyok> helpme
<xxthink> Can I use smartgit under ubuntu 9.10?
<FloodBot3> jhonyok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonameNN> jhonyok: paste.ubuntu.com dont fu"!!· flood
<caos> hola
<xangua> !es | caos
<ubottu> caos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zroysch> hi i am trying to use partimage to backup my raid5 md2 partition, but it is not showing up in the partimage GUI. My system partition, partition md1 in raid1 shows up. how do i get partimage to see md2?
<nonameNN> caos: #ubuntu-es dont speak spanish for some reason op freakout when some one speak spanish
<ben__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a77395ji <<< this is becomgin really annoyign obviously dhcp issues  i tryed manual asignign my ip still gettignt he issue and been gettign this issue in a past install 0f 9.10 yet all was workign 3 days agao and id ecide dsicne hte issue arose a fresh isnatll shoudl fix it
<xangua> nonameNN: freak out¿¿ look like you scared him :S
<ben__> and still get thi si
<ben__> and it dosent matter whpos router i try connecting to
<back4track> hello
<jhonyok> caos
<jhonyok> como hago eso
<timbojimbo> any help with streaming music to my xbox 360?
<nonameNN> ben__: what u trying to do
<jhonyok> en  donde me meto
<xangua> !es | jhonyok
<ubottu> jhonyok: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nonameNN> jhonyok: /join #ubuntu-es
<ben__> just tryig  to connect top my router
<ben__> vire wirless
<ben__> was workign fien 2 days ago
<ben__> then thsi issue croped up
<nonameNN> ben__: what wifi card u have?
<ben__> coudlent figurwe otu what was cuasign it
<ben__> did a fresh install
<FloodBot3> ben__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ben__> and its still doing it
<ben__> b43 but near as damned it fully work
<back4track> linuxac
<nonameNN> ben__: what wireless card?
<ben__> cm4312
<ben__> bcm4312
<ahmed> hi guys
<psycho_oreos> ben__, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<Guest74884> i am having a problem
<Guest74884> nick hammouda
<vanessa> a mi en español que no entiendo nada
<ben__> you guys
<xangua> !es | vanessa
<ubottu> vanessa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ben__> psycho_oreos,  you just spotted it for me with that command
<Threetimes> !ask | Guest74884
<ubottu> Guest74884: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ben__> its ussing ssb dirvedr for soemreason
<xxx_> i can only have 800x600 resolution with my intel x3100 onboard card and 22" desktop  screen. i use ubuntu karmic. what  can i do ? thanks
<Guest74884> how wants a lockerz invit ?
<psycho_oreos> ben__, well I can't help much if you don't tell me the output :)
<blakkheim> !ot | Guest74884
<ubottu> Guest74884: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lemuria> acer , asus , sony or samsung for netbook ?
<ben__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YMGSkU9C
<nonameNN> ben__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600097 apparently theres a driver for it
<ben__> i usign a dev kernel with a latest compat wirless but suddenly its wnatign to use the ssb drivers :S
<psycho_oreos> ben__, ssb isn't a wireless driver, its to allow modifications to broadcom chipset, you'll need wl
<psycho_oreos> !bcm43xx | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ben__> wl
<ben__> throw DMA
<ben__> errors
<Canotto> come passo ad ubuntu it
<psycho_oreos> well that's broadcom's fault, you should seek them for help with binary blob :)
<quidnunc> If I want to do something equivalent of a symlink on a directory using mounts, how would I do it?
<Zteam> Hi
<psycho_oreos> !it | Canotto
<ubottu> Canotto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<quidnunc> I think I want to use "mount --bind" but I apparently don't understand how to use it.
<Zteam> anyone know a way to make flash works somewhat more smoothly in Ubuntu?
<Canotto> tank you
<psycho_oreos> quidnunc, its more or less the same as regular mount, with source and target to be set
<ben__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620&highlight=b43+dma+error
<Canotto> #ubuntu-it
<cassini> Hi, I'm learning how to set up LDAP on my server. By default the slapd use the FQDN. Is it the same thing as my host name ?
<Zteam> If I wath a movie on youtube, often the playbutton stop working for example
<ben__> psycho_oreos, thats the mehtod i was using erleia this week
<ben__> works fine
<ben__> now its not
<Zteam> anyone know a fix for that?
<quidnunc> psycho_oreos: Can the source and target be regular directories? I keep getting "special device <target> does not exist"
<ben__> btu ithsi dosent seem to be a driver issue
<ben__> seem to be a dhcp issue
<ben__> psycho_oreos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620&highlight=b43+dma+error
<psycho_oreos> ben__, and the other issue is that the b43 driver isn't loaded
<psycho_oreos> ben__, saw your link already, no need to paste it twice
<psycho_oreos> quidnunc, yes but they also have to be existing directories.. if they don't work use -o bind instead of --bind
<llutz> quidnunc: mount --bind what /to/mountpoint
<ben__> seems leikt hey update the guide slightly
<Zteam> If I watch a movie on youtube, often the playbutton stop working anyone knows a way to fix this?
<quidnunc> psycho_oreos: Thanks, that works.
<quidnunc> (the dir didn't exist)
<psycho_oreos> quidnunc, no worries
<quidnunc> psycho_oreos: If only that were the case; life would be sublime :)
<Zteam> anyone can help me with flash please????
<xangua> Zteam: are you using 4 bits OS ¿
<dr-nicto> How do I uninstall wine completely so I can reinstall it
<Zteam> xangua: Yes i'm
<xangua> dr-nicto: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<irenita> hello
<xangua> Zteam: well that's the problem
<dr-nicto> thanks
<quidnunc> dr-nicto: You probably also want to delete ~/.wine
<dr-nicto> from the directory? or with the terminal?
<xangua> or it was aptitude¿¿, i'm not exactly the best at terminal comands dr-nicto :S
<psycho_oreos> probably faster with terminal
<irenita> spanish
<xangua> !es | irenita
<psycho_oreos> aptitude imo is more smarter than apt-get but both works
<ubottu> irenita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Zteam> xangua: I have friends who got it working far better than for me and they are also unsing 64-bit
<dr-nicto> its working xangua ty
<irenita> me entendeis
<xangua> Zteam: do you installed flash from repositories¿¿ recently adobe released a new beta of flash player 64 bits...you have to download it from it's web
<hystreni> Hwo do i change to change the colour in XChat, all ic an do is change the background...
<jhonyok> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<dr-nicto> How would i delete the wine ~/.wine with the terminal btw
<jhonyok> [mntent]: line 3 in /etc/fstab is bad
<jhonyok> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<xangua> !es > irenita
<jhonyok> help me
<ubottu> irenita, please see my private message
<FloodBot3> jhonyok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhonyok> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<jhonyok> [mntent]: line 3 in /etc/fstab is bad
<jhonyok> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jhonyok> help me
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | jhonyok
<ubottu> jhonyok: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blakkheim> dr-nicto: rm -r .wine
<dr-nicto> thanks
<Zteam> xangua: I did test that beta for a long while ago, but maybe it has improved now
<miki> Hi guys. I instaled UNR via Synaptic, all on top of ordinary ubuntu which was working well previously. I did not like UNR so i removed it. And now all Windows start in full screen without window borders (x, maximize and sfuff)
<miki> How to undo that
<miki> ?
<Jooder492> How do i access a chared folder on another Ubuntu Machine? i can only find tutorials for ubuntu to windows
<Jooder492> shared*
<Yon> hello i had a disk dropped from a mdadm raid 1 array and would like to know if it is failing here is the output from smartctl  http://paste.ubuntu.com/385135/
<psycho_oreos> Jooder492, you mean through windows share?
<xangua> miki: uninstall 'maximus'
<Jooder492> no, i want to transfer files on one ubuntu computer to another
<miki> Ok i will try
<Jooder492> both are running ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> Jooder492, ahh there's many ways, you can setup ftp or ssh or samba (windows share), nfs, etc
<Jooder492> do you know were i can find a tutorial?  im kinda new to linux
<psycho_oreos> Jooder492, depends on which one you choose ultimately
<Jooder492> whatever is easyest.  umm... how aobut nfs?
<Yon> i would say use samba
<Jooder492> for ubuntu to ubuntu?
<llutz> Jooder492: use ssh
<Jooder492> ok
<quidnunc> Gah. I'm trying to do "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" but I keep getting "failed to fetch http://blah/bar.deb: rename failed, Invalid cross-device link (/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/libglib2.0-dev_2.23.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb -> /var/cache/apt/archives/libglib2.0-dev_2.23.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb)". What gives?
<miki> xangua: I uninstalled, loged of, loged back in, still same :(
<llutz> Jooder492: install openssh-server on both machines
<GeekSquid> !ops | waled999 unsolicited msg .. Spamming
<ubottu> waled999 unsolicited msg .. Spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jooder492> ok thank you.  ill take a look at it
<llutz> Jooder492: then use "sftp://host" in nautilus-addressbar to access the other pc
<Jooder492> ok thank you
<bhaLooOO> hello
<bhaLooOO> guys
<_Goblin> leave
<LinNWin> how do I verify the sha1sum of a DVD?
<miki> ... execpt I now dont have window borders even if I unmaximiza via window list on bootopm panel
<llutz> LinNWin: sha1sum /dev/sr0
<peol> Howdy. I'm thinking about upgrading my old laptop to Ubuntu 9.10 and compile the radeonhd driver and use that for xbmc. The card is a Mobility X1300 (M52) and I'm a bit worried that it might not perform well enough. Has someone tried this, or knows how the performance is?
<GeekSquid> peol: specs on your laptop ... Make/Model?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My windows are missing the titlebars and the close, maximize/minimize icons.  What gives?
<Yon> peol: if you are playing back HD video it probly wont do it
<timbojimbo> any help with streaming music to my xbox 360?
<xangua> dsnyders: metacity --replace
<peol> GeekSquid: It's a travelmate 4220, c2d 1.6ghz
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: compiz is crashed .. nohup metacity --replace &
<peol> Yon: It does playback HD rather well (~45-50% cpu) on 8.04 but I'm having issues with my wlan and would like to upgrade, and since the proprietary drivers isn't supported in 8.10, I'm worried about the performance
<dsnyders> GeekSquid, xangua, do those commands have to be sudo?
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: no
<nomnex> beginner question using vim. :set + commands (e.g. :set wrap linebreak textwidth=0) - are they commands persistent or only for the session?
<trism> nomnex: only for the session unless you add them to ~/.vimrc
<trism> nomnex: without the :
<nomnex> trism, thanks
<GeekSquid> peol: the radeonhd driver should run out of the box, .. good test is to boot with the live CD to see if you get any desktop effects, .. Unless you are an advanced programmer I wouldn't reccommend trying to compile from source
<blakkheim> GeekSquid: lol wow, you think only "advanced programmers" compile?
<hystreni> ja!
<pratik_narain> can anyone please help me configure 3g usb modem in ubuntu 9.10. There is no particular info in forums about my model and all the other solutions don't work for me.
<peol> GeekSquid: Yeah, I guess I could try that. I've been using linux for years, so compiling from source shouldn't be a problem. :) Thanks!
<PianoPete> pratik_narain: Have you tried pluging it in and looking in Network Manager ?
<nixp23> goodday, I have established a LAN IP from router (Speedtouch 716 v5 WL), I can ping the router, yet I can't ping google (connect: Network is unreachable). Does anyway know how and what?
<nixp23> Ubuntu 9.10
<miner> In karmic, is there a way to backup the repositories (including 3rd party) in synaptic so I can use them on a fresh install?
<blakkheim> miner: cp /etc/apt/sources.list /media/yourdrive/
<miner> blakkheim: thanks!
<nixp23> Adapter: Intel 92801DB PRO/100 VM
<pratik_narain> PianoPete: actually yes. It is not recognized as it requires usb_modeswitch to switch from storage mode to modem mode
<PianoPete> miner:   all that does is back up your repo list
<hardikar> Help!!! I can't read DVD in Ubuntu 9.10
<GeekSquid> peol: I have been using Ubuntu exclusively for about 5 years, and I would only compile that driver as a last resort, compiling it yourself using the same environment as the launchpad compilers, is exactly the same thing as using the deb... unless of course you modify the source (at your own risk)
<PianoPete> miner: you could also try backing up the apt cache /var/cache/apt/
<balsat> why cant i use this "dpkg-deb -x *.deb /tmp/extract"
<balsat> Cant it be used with wildcards?
<PianoPete> pratik_narain: in that case I can't help - ll myexperiments have been recognised by nm.
<mneptok> balsat: what output does that command generate?
<nixp23> I don't know how this could be as on winXP I could automatically get IP and connectivity from router
<miner> PianoPete: thanks for the tip. What I am trying to do is backup all installed packages (I have the list figured out) and the repositories that I am using. sources.list doesn't seem to contain 3rd party ppa's. Anyway to back those up?
<pratik_narain> PianoPete: thnx anyway
<nixp23> there is also no firewall on router
<diddy> When will the .33 kernel be released for Ubuntu?
<zx> i can only have 800x600 resolution with my intel x3100 onboard card and 22" desktop  screen. i use ubuntu karmic. what  can i do ? more info here http://paste.ubuntu.com/385150/  thanks
<pratik_narain> I'll wait for somebody else to catch my question
<balsat> It is in daninsh but something with only 2 parameters can be used
<balsat> it work with dpkg-deb -x file.deb /tmp/extract
<PianoPete> miner:  karmic has individual files as well ....
<jorik_> i have a fresh install of 9.10, i restarted and rebooted my comp several times last night, i wake up this morning to find that mouse exists but i cannot see it
<balsat> but i have to extrach 900+ giles
<PianoPete> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<soicon> balsat: use for ..;do
<balsat> s/giles/files
<psycho_oreos> balsat, you could make a simple `for' loop.. i.e.: for $i in `ls -1 *.deb; do dpkg-deb -x $i /tmp/extract ; done'
<miner> PianoPete: thanks. I'll take a look
<balsat> thanks
<PianoPete> miner: so back up /etc/apt (not just the sources.list).  If I were you I'd copy to a tmp directory on the new machine and do a diff.
<pratik_narain> can anyone please help me configure 3g usb modem in ubuntu 9.10. There is no particular info in forums about my model and all the other solutions don't work for me and network manager is definitely not recognizing it.
<miner> PianoPete: That sounds like a good plan, thanks!
<overmind> pratik_narain: Most of this modems haven't got drivers for linux, so surelly you'll need to contact to your ISP
<hardikar> Please someone help me I can't read DVDs in ubuntu 9.10.....It's urgent
<soicon> zx: did you try using xrandr http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<pratik_narain> overmind: actually teh modem is being recognized after I do a usb_modeswitch. but I cannot connect to the internet
<xangua> !medibuntu | hardikar
<ubottu> hardikar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soicon> hardikar: how about the CD ?
<psycho_oreos> probably because of unsupported chipset
<GeekSquid> blakkheim: I didn't say that... but a ubuntu/linux noob should be learning basic commands, regex, how to use apt etc, prior to compiling anything, .. obviously this wasn't the case ... but I try to use the path of least difficulty, and I am here to help people who are having a difficult time, and if I can I try to keep them from having a difficult time
<hardikar> soicom: cds work properly
<blakkheim> GeekSquid: "Unless you are an advanced programmer I wouldn't reccommend trying to compile from source" were your exact words.
<jorik_> i installed 9.10 last night on a pc i built, i had restarted it for updates and such but this morning when i turned it on my mouse is invisible
<gregl> hardikar, are you talking about movie dvd? you are kind of vague..
<blakkheim> GeekSquid: compiling is a part of using linux. ubuntu tries to hide this kind of thing.
<dsnyders> HI all.  Is there a keyboard shortcut to log out in gnome?
<hardikar> it is a data DVD I can read in windows but not in ubuntu (actually no DVD works)
<soicon> hardikar : did you try mounting it manually?
<CkhiKuzad> would it be possible to seperately install ubuntu 9.10 while in 9.04, without updating, or using a live[Device] or using wubi
<GeekSquid> blakkheim: now you are making it difficult, either help or don't ... I was actually trying to help with a 3G modem ... but by all means .. if you want to compile there is #gcc or #C++
<hardikar> soicon yes but it says it is already mounted at /media/cdrom
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: have you tried creating a wvdial.conf and using wvdial?
<PianoPete> dsnyders: CTRL-ALT-BAckspace
<zx> soicon i try it now
<GeekSquid> PianoPete: that doesn't work anymore ... Ctrl-Alt-SysRq-K
<PianoPete> dsnyders: (well- restarts gnome/Xand dumps ou back at gdm)
<dsnyders> PianoPete, That's the old keystroke sequence for killing x
<soicon> hardikar : #umount /media/cdrom and mount it again
<PianoPete> GeekSquid: really ? Crikey - when did that change ?
<CkhiKuzad> dsnyders i kill X a lot, then
<GeekSquid> PianoPete: Jaunty or Intrepid... I forget
<PianoPete> <blush>
<GeekSquid> PianoPete: I love LTS ... Tee Hee
<PianoPete> GeekSquid: :-)
<hardikar> ok I remounted the cdrom but now it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<hardikar>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hardikar>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hardikar>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> hardikar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hardikar> oops
<CkhiKuzad> would it be possible to seperately install ubuntu 9.10 while in 9.04, without updating, or using a live[Device] or using wubi like i asked (dont !patience me, i know)
<Mene-Mene> I've never used Lua before in my life. I'm attempting to do a basic embedding of Lua into C++. I've install 5.1 through synaptic, both the dev and the other library. I can run the script just fine if I run it directly from Lua. But when I run my C++ code, it fails to work saying that lua.h does not exist. (Alongside all the other libraries. I would think that with "" surrounding the include it would need to be within the
<Mene-Mene> directory, but I'm just following a tutorial. http://pastebin.com/VQTXxCBu
<GeekSquid> !chroot | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<dsnyders> PianoPete, It was changed because if you have the handicap accessibilites enabled and hold down ctrl for a few seconds it toggles to on.  Then when you press alt-backspace to delete a word... BOOM! X resets, you have to chance to save any work.
<CkhiKuzad> GeekSquid, it would help to know HOW to get the files there. i know how to use chroot
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: yes. the actual problem is that when I try to connect using sudo wvdial, the modem device isbeing unmounted and the storage mode is selected again.
<GeekSquid> CkhiKuzad: the other option would be to run a VM of 9.10 within 9.04
<soicon> hardikar: mount -t iso9660 -o loop
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: are you using /dev/ttyUSB0?
<CkhiKuzad> bleh, impossible unless i figure out how to run 9.10 in command line mode, and install it in command line mode
<GeekSquid> CkhiKuzad: uh, use the alternate installer disk... CLI /non-gui installer , use the server disk to be CLI only
<hardikar> soicon: It gives me syntax error
<qweqwe> .
<soicon> hardikar: you should also looking for extras packages. did you install all extra packages?
<hardikar> soicon: which extra packages?
<geek1d> hey guys
<bullgard> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Geolocation: "Once you checked the Publish location checkbox, there is a short delay before the information is made available to your contacts." Where can I find the 'Publish location checkbox' in Empathy?
<dsnyders> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<geek1d> can anybody help me out setup tunnel connection with ssh. tun0 I have tried using -w0:0 but no luck ?
<jorik_> has anyone had/heard of a problem with the mouse disappearing, its there its just invisible
<qweqwe> i wanted to use kbuild application , i have donwloaded the tar file from sourceforge and compiled it by "make"  but i got a lot of errors any idea what i did wrong ?
<blakkheim> qweqwe: you are probably missing dependencies
<soicon> I don't remember it name, mybe you should try http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html, or $aptitude search libdvd
<zuz> is it possible to use QT apps on ubuntu without having the KDE core in it as well?
<nonameNN> zuz: yes
<qweqwe> blakkheim: how i can check fix them ?
<blakkheim> qweqwe: the site may have them listed
<Voziv_> Does anyone here know if the playback of MKV files on ubuntu using a PS3 works well?
<PianoPete> jorik_:  I have seen this after using xrandr with an ext monitor.   try going to a VT console and then back to VT7 (or wherever yourX displa is)
<zuz> nonameNN does it install anything that slows performance? or its just compatible?  I kinda want to use Amarok on ubuntu
<root> hello
<meco> How can my browsers absorb nearly 100% of the CPU?
<blakkheim> meco: flash
<nonameNN> meco: what version of firefox are u using? what cpu u have? are u playin flash?
<devendra> is there a tool to analyse and manage the process running in ubuntu ?
<blakkheim> devendra: top
<GeekSquid> Voziv_: I have had good luck with m4v/h263 .. haven't tried Matroska
<meco> I', watching videos that are flash-driven, sure
<blakkheim> meco: then that's why
<PianoPete> meco: assume firefox ?    if so, install one of the flash blockers which mean you have to agree to run flash for that particular site/page
<soicon>  devendra: man top , before using it :P
<meco> Except all the fun content IS flas-driven....
<devendra> blakkheim, is this the name of the tool ?
<devendra> ok
<qweqwe> blakkheim: i checked the site and couldn't see the dependence list
<qweqwe> can i check it some how from my pc ?
<soicon> meco: browser + flash = crash:D
<blakkheim> devendra: yes, run it from terminal
<blakkheim> qweqwe: no
<Threetimes> Voziv_: MKV is just a container format, the actual codecs and bitrates determine if you video's are playable on a PS3.
<meco> soicon: That basically sucks..
<devendra> blakkheim, ok
<orson> qweqwe:there was no README/INSTALL inside that tar.gz?
<Threetimes> meco: look at http://youtube.com/html5
<meco> Threetimes: ok
<Threetimes> meco: oh, and it works in opera on linux as well. make sure you get one of the 10.50 alphas!
<apparle> I am thinking of creating a GUI based application..... I want it to look at home in both GNOME and KDE..... which GUI should I use
<meco> Threetimes: oki!
<brian_> hi all
<Voziv_> Threetimes: Sorry, what I'm meaning is if it's possible to playback HD movie formats on the PS3 using ubuntu. I know they don't have direct hardware access to the graphics on the ps3, so I'm just not sure if the available resources can do it
<Threetimes> apparle: gtk2 or qt4. don't use qt3
<zuz> does QT apps install anything that slows performanceon ubuntu? or its just compatible?  I kinda want to use Amarok on ubuntu
<olskolirc> what was the command to update menus please?  I forgot
<blakkheim> zuz: aptitude -R install amarok
<qweqwe> orson: there is but no information about dependency there
<blakkheim> zuz: that will install only what is needed to use amarok
<dsnyders> Is there a command to reset compiz to defaults?
<apparle> Threetimes: Not using QT3 is obvious..... but do QT apps look good in GNOME
<Threetimes> Voziv_: i guess the PS3's CPU is kinda fast enough for whatever works on a simple C2D...
<blakkheim> apparle: no
<orson> qweqwe: then check the given errors and find out what went wrong
<PianoPete> meco:using one of the flash blockers like flashblock it gives ou a button so you only activate the flash you are interested in - ads etc don't swamp your cpu.
<On`> hi all
<Threetimes> apparle: qt4 apps look just like gtk2 apps
<bdnuggin> hi all, quick question
<apparle> blakkheim: why
<bdnuggin> installed thunderbird on 64 bit
<bdnuggin> only can run it by going to the lib directory and running ./thunderbird
<zuz> blakkheim: do you know where i can get readings about how that works?  like something good about QT compatibility on GNOME
<blakkheim> apparle: writing something in qt just isn't going to perfectly "fit in" with a gtk environment, in regards to appearance
<bdnuggin> how do i put in a link to this?
<blakkheim> zuz: qt apps work in gnome, but require more dependencies to be installed
<blakkheim> bdnuggin: ln -s
<blakkheim> bdnuggin: or write a bash script
<bdnuggin> that's what i was looking for....
<apparle> blakkheim: vice versa for GTK in kubuntu....
<zx> soicon :  tried xrandr..problem again output here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/385166/
<blakkheim> apparle: yes
 * n4cht finds that the easiest way to get qt apps to work perfectly in gnome is to install kde.
<bdnuggin> so ln -s ./thunderbird?
<bdnuggin> used that command before but not too familiar
<zuz> blakkheim: ok so its getting clearer, now does these dependencies slows down performance?
<blakkheim> bdnuggin: man ln
<apparle> Thats why I asked is there any GUI which is good for both
<orson> n4cht: qt != kde, kde just bases on qt
<blakkheim> zuz: it takes up disk space and qt apps generally take longer to open
<bdnuggin> got it, will try messing with that
<apparle> orson: but qt is very much at home in KDE
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: sorry for being late. but it is actually /dev/ttyUSB1
<orson> apparle:  qt != kde, kde  bases on qt
<Threetimes> apparle: yes, both look good on both platforms. wxwindows will even look good in windows and mac. I believe it uses gtk on linux
<n4cht> not to actually use kde, that is.. but to have all of the dependencies for qt apps.  sometimes when running a qt app in gnome, you might have missed a dependency or two if you don't install kde, and it could end up causing the app to not function as intended.
<orson> n4cht: if you install qt-apps from repos and deps are missing, the package is broken
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a command for resetting compiz to defaults?
<band1toz> oh yeah
<Threetimes> dsnyders: go to system > preferences > appearence
<talya> Hey there. I am looking for a way to reset sound to default. No way I can make it work on Karmic Koala :(
<jege> hola a tod
<dsnyders> Threetimes, no dice.  I don't have a display.  I need a command.
<zuz> blakkheim: ok so even clearer now... but they dont slow down overall system performance when im not using them right?
<band1toz> sudo alsaconfig
<jege> alguien sabe hablar espanol?
<n4cht> orson: true.. and in that case a bugreport should be filed... but i'm just sayin', i find it best to just install kde.  it only takes a couple minutes and isn't bloaty.   (also, i don't install -every- app through the repos.  i'm not afraid to compile an app from source if it's not on the repos, or a newer version is out with a feature that i need)
<xangua> !es | jege
<zuz> blakkheim: by the way, thanks for the explanation, you probably saved me from alot of reading
<ubottu> jege: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<band1toz> bash
<Threetimes> dsnyders: there is something in gconf. you might want to remove it... (or try metacity --replace and try the grapical way anyhow...)
<blakkheim> zuz: they don't slow anything down while not in use
<band1toz> gcc -i free.c -o h
<talya> sudo alsaconfig gives me command not found :/
<band1toz> exploit now
<band1toz> :D
<n4cht> brb.
<band1toz> sudo alsaconf
<nixp23> I have established a LAN IP from router (Speedtouch 716 v5 WL), I can ping the router, yet I can't ping google (connect: Network is unreachable).
<frankS2> nixp23: your gateway isnt set
<nixp23> router DNS = OK, another computer is also connected thru ethernet and it receives auto DHCP and connectivity
<band1toz> you need to install alsa configurator first
<Threetimes> nixp23: is there a modem between your routen and the internet? try resetting it
<nixp23> but I can ping the geteway?
<nixp23> I can also reach the webinterface of the GW
<dsnyders> Threetimes, when I type metacity --replace, I get the error:  Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<band1toz> why i can be here
<talya> ok, will install alsa configurator
<band1toz> i am used microsoft windows :D
<nixp23> I tried off/on
<basileus_> Hello everbody!
<band1toz> $$$
<Threetimes> dsnyders: from where do you type the command? a vt? ssh? a terminal window?
<Threetimes> dsnyders: is X actually running?
<dsnyders> Threetimes, ssh
<nixp23> maybe I should (dis)connect the cable
<nixp23> layer 1 troubleshooting ftw
<band1toz> maybe you must break your modem
<nixp23> that's one of the steps I'm willing to undertake if my troubleshoot fails ;p
<band1toz> hit with hammer
<band1toz> :D
<Threetimes> dsnyders: if X is running: try 'metacity --replace -d :0' else start is with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' (or kdm start) and try the metacity command
<orson> n4cht: it still makes no sense to install "kde" (libs and whatever) if you run qt-apps, which depend on libqt. sure it will pull most of the qt-stuff too, but also a lot of stuff you really don't need. and for security reasons, you shouldn't install unneeded code
<qweqwe> orson: glib-config: Command not found , does it says to you what is missing  ?
<orson> !find glib-config
<ubottu> File glib-config found in libtag1-dev
<orson> qweqwe: ^^
<dsnyders> Threetimes, when I start a KDE, or XFCE session everything is fine.  But when I start Gnome, my monitor complains that the signal is not displayable.
<dsnyders> Threetimes, I created another user, and when I log in as that user, gnome works, but I have no controls on my windows, and the terminal seems to be white text on a white background.
<qweqwe> orson: libtag1-dev that is a package that i should install ?
<Threetimes> try running metacity --replace as the new user
<NateW> in the ubuntu netbook edition, in the panel, the task list is just icons, can you do that with the standard gnome-panels?
<Threetimes> dsnyders: os start a xfce session, and run gnome-appearance-properties
<orson> qweqwe: yes
<Threetimes> NateW: I actually did this, there's a package you neet to install. I'll find out what is't called
<dsnyders> Threetimes, how long does metacity --replace normally take?
<NateW> Threetimes: i actually just found it.. i can use either talika or dockbarx
<Threetimes> dsnyders: less than a second
<dsnyders> Threetimes, Mine's just hanging there
<Threetimes> dsnyders: from a xfce session?
<matelot> I start an application (chm viewer) - it doesn't come up - what log should I look at to see what happened ?
<jemt> Hello. I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (been using Debian for 4 years). I'm testing the Software Center, but I can't figure out how to install software. Install/Remove is always disabled when selecting applications
<Datz> hi, flash stopped working for me, any suggestions?
<dsnyders> Threetimes, No.  I logged in with a test account, and ran the command from a terminal window.
<blakkheim> jemt: use aptitude :)
<jemt> I actually gave up, and started a shell, invoked 'aptitude update', and finally the Update Managed showed up, offering me a lot of updates. Should a console really be necessary ?
<Threetimes> dsnyders: something is seriously wrong...
<meco> I installed flashblock, but I don't see the button.
<Datz> jemt: System-> Administration ->Package manager
<jemt> So what is Software Center for ?
<blakkheim> jemt: new users who don't know how to use the cli
<nytek_> cli FTW
<PianoPete> Datz: use synaptic or whatever and check that there isn't a problem with with our flash packages
<jemt> blakkheim: It's not much help, since it doesn't work :p
<blakkheim> jemt: i agree, but i use commandline so it doesn't bother me
<apparle> Where can I find help regarding..... QT development
<PianoPete> meco:  restarted firefox ?
<dsnyders> Threetimes, Yes, it appears so.
<PianoPete> meco - you should get a play button on any flash content.
<meco> PianoPete: Yes
<Datz> PianoPete: ok, I'll check. I just saw that flash nonfree was installed
<dsnyders> Threetimes, I think the only way to be sure is to nuke the site from orbit.
<jemt> I own a small computer company specializing in Linux solutions. I'm testing Ubuntu to see whether it is userfriendly enough. We have been using Debian for the last couple of years
<acicula> apparle: the channels related to C, C++ or kde/qt ?
<splig> hi there! does anybody know how to hide my laptop on local net???
<Threetimes> dsnyders: please call me before you do :D
<blakkheim> splig: disconnect
<apparle> acicula: qt
<acicula> apparle: also there is a #qt channel on freenode
<splig> i cannot! it's a db server for mi bussniess
<jemt> So I would very much like the great looking Software Center to be working :)
<dsnyders> Threetimes, you now have fifteen minutes to reach minimum safe distance.
<blakkheim> jemt: what's wrong with using debian?
<splig> blakkheim, i cannot, its a db server. i dont want users see this machine
<xmatt1> jemt: did you run apt-get update
<jemt> blakkheim: Nothing, Ubuntu just comes with a very easy installer, which allows for ordinary people to re-install their computer.
<xmatt1> then software center should work fine
<Threetimes> dsnyders: Canada is quite far... I'll probably survive over here.
<ahmed> hi gyes
<jemt> xmatt1: Yes, but ordinary users don't know that
<ahmed> gus*
<blakkheim> jemt: the debian installer is pretty easy too
<PianoPete> splig: so if it's a db server someone must want to see it ?
<PianoPete> splig: otherwise what about a subnet ?
<dsnyders> Threetimes, I live in the great white north as well.  Scarborough, Ontario to be specific
<Datz> PianoPete: ok, well I restarted firefox, that seemed to fix it.
<splig> they connect through an aplication with IP. but i dont want that they see it on "network pcs"
<Threetimes> dsnyders: I figured (/whois dsnyders and http://www.maxmind.com/app/locate_ip?ips=76-10-173-51.dsl.teksavvy.com) :D
<splig> subnet??
<jemt> A simple question: It is really the intention that the user needs to run Aptitude Update from a console, before using the Software Center ? I find it hard to believe that
<nibbler> jemt, i thought softwraecenter works outof the box....
<nibbler> jemt: for me it did
<jemt> nibbler: Okay. Probably just a bug then. Thank you
<PianoPete> splig: networking not my strong point :-(  but set up  a subnet to stick your database on and then set up firewall rules to stop machines on your min network seeing anythin on the subnet.   then open up a hole for your machine hich needs access.
<dsnyders> Threetimes, Cool.  I'll be sure and jot down my lat/long for my sundial project.
<meco> Now I've installed flashblock but Firefox still uses 94% of the CPU!
<Datz> meco: what cpu?
<xangua> meco: maybe too many addons
<blakkheim> meco: if you are viewing flash it will use a lot of cpu
<shoir> irc://irc.bigdogworld.net/bigdogmusic
<tp43> firefox is heavy
<meco> I'm not viewing flash
<splig> PianoPete, ok! i will have a look
<splig> thanks
<meco> Datz: An old P4
<meco> 2GHz
<Datz> meco: yea, that is about right for cpu usage with flash I think
<meco> xangua: I've just reinstalled 8.04 today, so there aren't many addons either
<tp43> meco, do killall firefox and then restart it
<Threetimes> meco: opera is light and fast, especially the 10.50 alphas. but 2GHz should be plenty for any webbrowser. I ran them on a P3 600MHz.
<meco> Datz: But I'm not using flash right now
<Datz> oh, well do what tp43 says
<acicula> flash shows up as a separate process
<PianoPete> splig: sorry can't help with more detail - I'm not a networking chap.
<meco> ok
<blakkheim> Threetimes: opera is also proprietary
<acicula> firefox can be a bit of a resource hogg though
<glaucous> Hello. I'm having problems with /etc/rc.local, I want to run a few scripts as sudo. But apparently many people have problems with 9.10 and /etc/rc.local, including me.
<splig> PianoPete, don't worry. it's enough to start to figure out...
<splig> anyway, i know in windows there is an option in the regedit to hide them. i was wondering if in linux there was something similar
<Threetimes> blakkheim: yes, but that's not a problem for me. But you shouldn't preinstall it on commercial computers... unles you ask them :D
<PianoPete> splig: also another thing you could try - use the firewall on he db laptop to stop all traffic except the database port.
<jrib> glaucous: you should be more specific about what you are doing.  It doesn't really make sense
<acicula> glaucous: rc.local is run as root afaik?
<splig> that sounds easier... but i don't know which port use windows to identify all the network hosts
<acicula> well its run with the permissions of the startup service anyway, which probably is root
<splig> probably one in particular, so i will try to block all of them except the db one
<PianoPete> splig: google :-)
 * PianoPete doesn't know either
<acicula> splig: what are you trying to do?
<glaucous> Sorry, the problem is that the scripts do not run at boot. /etc/rc.local doesn't execute
<orson> splig: that's nmdb, if you don't run samba, you won't be shown in win-networkenvironment
<jrib> glaucous: be specific...
<orson> nmbd
<PianoPete> orson: but assume ping etc would work unless firewalled off ?
<splig> orson, ok. and i guess withou samba the clients will be able to connect to db, will not they?
<acicula> splig: maybe you have to tell upstart explicitly to start the rc.local at boot
<glaucous> I've added lm-sensors script (fancontrol &) in the /etc/rc.local file. This should then be run at boot as sudo. But it doesn't start.
<Fill23> how can i see logs from system startup?
<orson> splig: i don't know your network-setup
<meco> I have Opera 10.10. Should I upgrade to 10.50 alpha for improved performance with flash, really?
<PianoPete> splig: I'm confused - if your clients need to see the db server, you can't hide it.  Do you mean you want to restrict access to the server ?
<acicula> Fill23: syslog ?
<Fill23> this is command?
<acicula> its a file, ubuntu logs into the /var/log directory, one of which is syslog (system log)
<splig> i don't want clients see the server on net, i mean the icon when they go to "lan sites"
<orson> PianoPete: you cannot really hide a host connected to the net, you only can make it difficult for others to see you
<splig> but i want they can connect
<Fill23> ok, will look into it now
<acicula> you want to hide your shares from being discoverable but still browsable then?
<splig> ok, i just will block all ports except dabatase one
<paradoxuncreated> http://www.renoise.com/board/index.php?showtopic=24402
<splig> that's it
<orson> splig: man iptables
<meco> What are the pros and cons of Ubuntu compared with other distros?
<jrib> glaucous: you should pastebin your /etc/rc.local and why you believe it does not run things there.  Also, I would recommend just stealing /etc/init.d/fancontrol from the lucid package and using that instead (I'm guessing you built fancontrol yourself)
<obiwan_> hi all guys, i need to disable networkmanager. I killed it but it respawns. I think some daemon is spawning it over and over. It isn't in my init.d so i'm wondering how to kill it
<dsnyders> meco, well one pro is a very active irc chat
<PianoPete> splig: you may be able to do what you want just by stopping services such as sambe then. You may not need firewall rules.
<obiwan_> meco: ease of use, lots of support
<splig> orson, i'm reading it! thanks!! i will try it
<jrib> meco: try it and see if it works for you
<meco> Well, I'm using Ubuntu.
<obiwan_> then learn it in deep
<obiwan_> and then you can try other distros
<splig> PianoPete, without samba they will be able to connect to db and not seeing the server on "lan sites"?
<obiwan_> many experts keep using ubuntu though, and that's a good sign
<splig> ?
<jrib> meco: setup vbox and install all the distros you want to compare them
<orson> splig: what db?
<splig> postresql
<meco> jrib: Not on the 10GB I have available
<jrib> meco: meh, hard drives are cheap
<orson> splig: it not accessed thought samba, i thin
<splig> ok perfect so!!
<glaucous> jrib, yes I compiled it myself. The  problem is that I have another program I have to run as well at boot. That's why I might as well use "fancontrol" in rc.local.
<splig> thanks a lot everyone
<glaucous> jrib, I'll be right back.
<rhiino> ciao
<PianoPete> splig: I think so. easy to try,  /etc/init.d/samba stop
<PianoPete> then see if it still appears
<rhiino> cerco una guida in ialiano per xchat
<devendra> Any top based gui utility to manage process?
<blakkheim> devendra: htop is good, no gui needed
<obiwan_> guys how could i kill networkmanager? i think some daemon respawns it cause i tried killing it and it always comes back
<Curly_Q> I just installed Ubuntu Server i386. I had a problem yesterday with the login. I created a password for a USER but Ubuntu never asked me for a root password. What is the story with this?
<devendra> blakkheim, ok
<blakkheim> Curly_Q: ubuntu doesnt use a root pass by default, although you can set one
<avi_> hey, does anyone know if I can install plymouth on Karmic?
<orson> Curly_Q: thats the way *buntu works, no root
<blakkheim> Curly_Q: but i'm sure someone here will say not to
<PianoPete> obiwan_: did ou use a -9 flag ?
<obiwan_> sure PianoPete
<candy> my lenovo touchpad is not working in ubuntu 9.10, help??
<blakkheim> !details | candy
<ubottu> candy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<obiwan_> it's a diehard this networkmanager haha PianoPete
<Curly_Q> I am sick and tired of Ubuntu calling itself Linux and I cannot use the same commands as Linux.
<meco> Why does Firefox keep fading into b/w and back when it freezes?
<blakkheim> Curly_Q: agreed 100%
<obiwan_> ubuntu is gnu/linux
<obiwan_> it uses a linux kernel , so it really is linux :P
<obiwan_> what command do you need Curly_Q ?
<Curly_Q> Blackheim, thanks for the support, I see Ubuntu as another would-be Windows OS.
<orson> Curly_Q: demand a refund, use whatever you call "real linux"
<PianoPete> obiwan_:  /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<obiwan_> meco: it's the default behaviour in ubuntu  (i think of gnome) when some window gets unresponsive
<obiwan_> PianoPete: yeah but thing is i don't have init.d netw
<obiwan_> i removed it
<obiwan_> lol xd
<candy> i am using ubuntu 9.10 and my laptop is lenovo, touchpad doesnt work in it but mouse do.. help
<blakkheim> Curly_Q: ubuntu can be configured to be more "normal" but the devs/OPs here will just say "don't do that, we don't support that"
<wirechief> candy which model of lenovo ?
<PianoPete> /its a link to lib/init/upstart-job
<meco> This is weird! I just did killall firefox and it's gone from 'top' but it still hangs!
<soicon> candy: did you enable touchpad ?
<blakkheim> meco: killall -9 firefox
<PianoPete> obiwan_: it's a link to /lib/init/upstart-job
<candy> wirechief, 3000 g430
<candy> soicon, yes its enabled
<Curly_Q> The point is that as I am converting from Red Hat Linux or any other Linux kernel server, I thought I would be upgrading to a better kernel as well as using the same commands. Now it is a joke.
<wirechief> candy ok, i have a r61e probably much different.
<soicon> candy: did it work on live cd
<rah_MxM> are people who only speak English here?
<meco> blakkheim: But shouldn't it then be visible in top?
<candy> soicon, no it didnt
<blakkheim> meco: ps aux | grep firefox
<soicon> candy: or it works on windows?
<rah_MxM> are people who only speak English here?
<rah_MxM> are people who only speak English here?
<orson> Curly_Q: tbh, you don't know what you're talking about.
<candy> wirechief, oh
<blakkheim> Curly_Q: why not try debian then?
<candy> soicon, on windows it works
<Err404NotFound> i can't play any mplayer videos in swiftfox, using commandline to run swiftfox tells http://pastebin.com/Qaee4ncW
<orson> !sudo | Curly_Q:
<ubottu> Curly_Q:: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<meco> blakkheim: It vanished with -9
<blakkheim> meco: ok
<rah_MxM> have someone who speaks in Portuguese?
<wirechief> candy im on kanotix atm but have 9.10 on this lappy
<blakkheim> !br | rah_MxM
<ubottu> rah_MxM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Curly_Q> Orson I just made a statement. Make a reasonable answer rather than attacking my character.
<Guest00001> hi
<Guest00001> wats up doods
<tiemonster> Is there a PHP 5.3 PPA out there I don't know about?
<NCS_One> hi
<Guest00001> how r u doong?
<diddy> Since the last update my flash doesn't work anymore. What could have happened?
<rah_MxM> [ubottu]: obrigada.. mas esse canal é só parar tirar duvidas?
<candy> wirechief, any suggestion??
<blakkheim> rah_MxM: it's a bot dude
<meco> Does anyone have any experience with Google Chrome for Linux?
<rah_MxM> blakkheim OK, but this room is just to ask questions?
<wirechief> candy well i would of suggested dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg but they dont use that now, so im out of ideas other than that.
<smacktalk> what's the command to get  file ftp'd onto a vm?
<orson> Curly_Q: the only real difference between *buntu and other distro is the disabled root-account, which forces tthe use of "sudo". besides all those differences debian-based system have compared to rh
<rah_MxM> [blakkheim]: OK, but this room is just to ask questions?
<nagchampa> for some reason, the ubuntu installer is seeing a raid setup even after i've disabled it in the bios, even setting the sata drives to IDE mode
<wirechief> candy maybe x Configure now
<blakkheim> rah_MxM: this is a channel for english ubuntu support
<jrib> \
<Guest00001> hi everyone
<blakkheim> rah_MxM: there is an offtopic english channel and a portuguese channel
<Guest00001> this is my first time on a computer
<candy> wirechief, x configure?/ how to do that?
<Curly_Q> I don't understand why Root is disabled.
<wirechief> candy in a terminal
<greezmunkey> Guest00001, what is you question?
<NCS_One> what movie player that doesn't set the subtitles on top of the movie do you recommend ?
<diddy> Where are the Ubuntu Flash masters when you need them?
<blakkheim> Curly_Q: my guess is that since ubuntu is mainly for newbies, they think someone might use the root account to mess things up, not knowing any better
<orson> Curly_Q: *buntu says for security-reasons
<trism> Curly_Q: man sudo_root;
<rah_MxM> [blakkheim]: ok, sorry, you know any channel to meet people
<candy> wirechief, u mean sudo x configure??
<linxeh> Curly_Q: root is disabled because you dont need to log in as root
<blakkheim> rah_MxM: no sorry
<nastas> hi all
<orson> Curly_Q: it takes about 2 seconds to get a full root-account, but it won't be supported here
<wirechief> candy are you using something other than intel for gpu ?
<dsnyders> Threetimes, The folks in #gnome were able to fix my problem.
<rah_MxM> [blakkheim]: ok
<wirechief> candy yes
<arand> Curly_Q: if you need a root shell there's still "sudo -i"
<Curly_Q> Well, I see it now. and thanks guys for shedding the light here. Ubuntu is in control and not the Administrator.
<Guest00001> can anyone tell me how to write words on a document and then save that document
<tiemonster> Is there a PHP 5.3 PPA out there I don't know about?
<diddy> Did anybody have his Firefox flash screwed up by the latest Ubuntu update?
<candy> wirechief, no its intel
<meco> Where can I get Opera 10.50 alpha?
<Guest00001> HI CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO SHUT DOWN MY COMPUTER
<linxeh> Curly_Q: rubbish. read up on sudo
<blakkheim> !caps | Guest00001
<ubottu> Guest00001: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wirechief> candy ok well im not sure that will help but worth a try, usually only nvida or ati need to be reconfigured
<linxeh> Curly_Q: sudo is a much better idea than a root login as it provides better control and audit trails
<soicon>  Guest00001: sudo poweroff
<candy> wirechief, even its not detecting pendrives,
<wirechief> candy it recreates a xorg in /root you can copy it to your /home/user if you want
<candy> sometimes it does but fails to open wirechief
<macman_> anyone use dvdauthor commandline to make a menu
<Guest00001> SUDO POWEROFF
<Curly_Q> Maybe Linxeh I will further my research on that point. Thanks for the input.
<xangua> meco: from opera-labs web
<Guest00001> SUDO POWEROFF
<candy> wirechief, let me see
<teffers> hi guys
<Guest00001> IT DOES NOT SEEM TO BE WORKING
<meco> xangua: ok!
<wirechief> candy is that 9.10 your using ?
<linxeh> Curly_Q: sudo has been around for well over 10 years - its a good thing :)
<dsnyders> Threetimes, In gnome there is a file ~/.configure/monitors.xml which was corrupt.  I deleted that and restarted gdm and I was able to log in.
<Sander> try the CAPSLOCK first.
<bazhang> Guest00001, please lose the caps
<candy> wirechief, yes
<wirechief> candy a fresh install or upgrade ?
<soicon> lol Guest00001 is like a bot
<NCS_One> what movie player that doesn't set the subtitles on top of the movie do you recommend ?
<blakkheim> NCS_One: mplayer
<linxeh> Guest00001: type sudo poweroff into a Terminal window
<Curly_Q> Linexh, I am a person of habbit. When I do an su- in root, I want to do that anytime. Not with Ubuntu changing the rules.
<quidnunc> Guest00001: Click your username at the top right part of the screen. There should be a shutdown option
<candy> wirechief, install'
<teffers> was here erlie kmanage to get my pp device workgin but still have wlan issues after yet anothe fresh install for people who aint in the know i seem to be havign problems were my wirless is refuseign to dhcp router correctly and inturn timing out and deauthing ill past bin the dmesg now
<NCS_One> blakkheim: thanks
<soicon> candy: how about ubuntu-extras stuff?
<wirechief> candy maybe you should run a media check on the install media ..if you havent already
<candy> soicon, ubuntu-extras?? i didnt get u?
<meco> What's the difference between bz2 and gz archives?
<PianoPete> Curly_Q: sudo is a good thing. but I you have any expertise as super user you will be able to figure out how to get around it.
<blakkheim> meco: bz2 has better compression but takes more cpu power
<candy> wirechief, how to do that media check>
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: is this from a virtual terminal? i.e. Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<candy> ?
<meco> ok
<wirechief> candy just use the install media and select check the integrity on boot
<orson> Curly_Q: ubuntus sudo-way is known since years, why did you install it? there are hundreds of other distros, not using sudo as root-replacement
<wirechief> candy from the grub boot menu
<Guest00001> HI EVERYONE, DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INTERESTING THOUGHTS ABOUT COMPUTERS?
<GeekSquid> disregard that ... I was way way up the page
<dsnyders> GeekSquid, I did it from a ssh terminal
<Curly_Q> The real reason why I came here is that I just re-installed Ubuntu i386 server and it wants a password in which I set but I am afraid that I will muck it up.
<quidnunc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<quidnunc> Guest00001:
<wirechief> candy you want to be sure your not dealing with a bad install
<soicon> candy: I meant install some restricted packages or dirver
<soicon> driver*
<Guest00001> HI EVERYONE, DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INTERESTING THOUGHTS ABOUT COMPUTERS?
<xangua> !ops | Guest00001
<ubottu> Guest00001: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: you need to run that command from a terminal within X in order to make that work
<meco> Guest00001: WELL, THE EASIEST WAY TO SHUT IT DOWN IS TO PULL OUT THE POWER CORD,,,,
<blakkheim> Guest00001 going on ignore
<Curly_Q> I set a user password but I want root acces in this case to do my work there.
<dsnyders> Guest00001, take off your caps lock.
<harisund> Occasionally when I reboot my computer "ubuntu-server-9.10" it show the grub menu with list of kernels and no timer !!! This is really really irritating since then I have to physically go to the computer to choose the kernel :( Why does this keep happening?
<candy> soicon, no i havenot
<GeekSquid> !guidelines | Guest00001
<ubottu> Guest00001: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<candy> wirechief, its a good install i guess
<tiemonster> harisund: delete old kernels
<wirechief> soicon candy has intel so no proprietary is invovled
<orson> Curly_Q: man sudo (-i / -s)
<Guest00001> !ops | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dsnyders> Guest00001, writing in all caps is considered rude
<soicon> oh oh, i see
<PianoPete> Curly_Q: are you saying that sudo su doesn't wok ?
<harisund> tiemonster: doesn't really help -- it shows my current kernel and the recovery opton and is stuck there anyway. The point is, there's no count down timer
<marc__> I have a computer with Ubuntu 9.10 (server), it runs without a screen ans I connect to it using SSH.  but I would like to give access to someone who is using Windows and doesn't know anything about CLI... is it possible for him to connect to the server and have a graphical login that would load gnome once he's logged in? (and unload gnome once logged out)
<Curly_Q> Orson, I am not sure the installation installed the man pages.
<wirechief> candy well guessing would help, you need to make sure the media is good, drop outs occur and wierd results happen
<orson> Curly_Q: it has
<wirechief> candy woundnt
<wirechief> candy dam i cant type today
<GeekSquid> marc__: giving access to what?
<Curly_Q> Should I input:   sudo su <password> or      sudo su <host name>?
<wirechief> candy running the integrity test is really easy if you still have the media, if not well then you are back to guessing.
<marc__> GeekSquid, to a basic gnome install
<candy> wirechief, woundnt?
<wirechief> candy wouldn't
<trism> meco: don't get the new one if you want better flash performance, the alpha page says it still has bugs with flash
<soicon>  Curly_Q: man sudo
<dsnyders> GeekSquid, I don't think it would matter where I issued the command to delete the monitors.xml file, or if I used a command at all.  The important thing is that it had the wrong resolution in it, and by deleting it, gnome was able to re-create it with the right settings.
<tiemonster> harisund: you'll get your timer back if you delete old kernels
<heroin> Can anyone help me connect to my windows computer shares?
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: you shouldn't be using sudo su at all, use sudo -i instead. you were told that yesterday
<PianoPete> Curly_Q: sudo su
<linxeh> Curly_Q: if you want a root shell, use sudo -i. sudo su is silly
<dooglus> hi people.  what's the recommended replacement for microsoft's office 'publisher' program?  I have some .pub files I need to open
<PianoPete> Curly_Q: which will prompt for YOUR paswd
<Curly_Q> Soicon I cannot do a Man Page for Sudo unless I have the password in console.
<candy> wirechief, i do have that installation cd
<ardchoille> PianoPete: please recommend sudo -i instead
<meco> trism: Appreciate that, 'cause that's what I was after
<GeekSquid> marc__: gnome is not part of a server install ... you would need to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (installs gnome) kinda negates the idea of having a server
<wirechief> candy just reboot into it and select to test the media
<greezmunkey> marc__, check here: http://slashdot.org/articles/00/12/09/0341259.shtml
<linxeh> Curly_Q: eh? man sudo
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: sorry I was way behind on that conv... you are right
<candy> wirechief, okei ll give a try
<Curly_Q> I did that Linxeh. It is a fresh install.
<linxeh> Curly_Q: and what happened ?
<wirechief> candy if it tests ok then your not wasteing time chasing a issue thats not resolvable without reburning the .iso and making sure its good.
<Curly_Q> Host Name login:
<xangua> dooglus: scribus¿
<teffers> was here erlie managed to get my ppp device working but still have wlan issues after yet another fresh install for people who aint in the know i seem to be havign problems were my wirless is refuseign to dhcp router correctly and inturn timing out and deauthing Heres a dmesg paste http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Cnc4musi
<candy> wirechief, hmm ok
<linxeh> Curly_Q: you have logged in as your normal user, right ?
<dsnyders> GeekSquid, Yeah.  It can get busy in here.  Especially when people are behaving improperly.
<teffers> and i say yet another fersh isntall
<Curly_Q> No. I re-booted the system and that is what I get.
<linxeh> Curly_Q: well yeah, log in...
<NCS_One> blakkheim: trying to open a .avi on mplayer and it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." but it works ok on vcl
<wirechief> candy also when you boot into the live media test your mousepad, see if it works then
<soicon> I think  Curly_Q should put a init 1 in grub boot option :P
<Curly_Q> I know that I am going to turn into an old decrepid person after this install.  ;)
<blakkheim> NCS_One: mplayer -vo help
<candy> wirechief, ok
<teffers> cos it was workign 3 days ago no problem in my original install butissues  coudlent figur e otu what was wrogn fresh installed and freszh imstalled agains itll havig
<goopen> Would somebody please help me with compiling FiSH to irssi?
<quidnunc> Wow. That's some grammar.
<wirechief> candy then you will know if your problem is resolvable or its a bug, if its a bug then you should report it with launchpad
<noteventime> Hmm, have there been any recent changes to the Ralink RT2860 drivers?
<garymc> what freenode channel is there for help on Virtual Hosting?
<Curly_Q> OK something is happening.
<Curly_Q> Stay tuned.
<teffers_> was here erlie managed to get my ppp device working but still have wlan issues after yet another fresh install for people who aint in the know i seem to be havign problems were my wirless is refuseign to dhcp router correctly and inturn timing out and deauthing Heres a dmesg paste http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Cnc4musi
<teffers_> and i say yet another fersh isntall
<teffers_> cos it was workign 3 days ago no problem in my original install butissues  coudlent figur e otu what was wrogn fresh installed and freszh imstalled agains itll havig
<candy> wirechief, ok and what to do for that pendrive thing?
<FloodBot2> teffers_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teffers_> sorry abotu typing
<noteventime> My eee 901 does not connect to my wifi any longer
<wirechief> candy that is a issue i am thinking you have a bad install with 2 issues
<teffers_> noteventime, is it a broadcom deviced
<NCS_One> blakkheim: missing some plugin ?
<goopen> Somebody please? I have been trying to fix this for almost 2 weeks...
<candy> wirechief, hey that lenovo is by my side and i got five options, shal i click on check disc for defects??
<Curly_Q> All right it accepted the password.
<DavidJHeinrich> can anyone here tell me how I can upgrade from Alsa 1.0.20 to 1.0.21 ?
<wirechief> candy maybe you have others you havent found but you need to know if its the install or not
<wirechief> candy yes
<blakkheim> NCS_One: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<noteventime> teffers_: It's a ralink rt2860
<yaaar> howdy
<teffers_> ahh okay
<Curly_Q> I have the command prompt: ~$
<teffers_> nto same issue as me
<orson> Curly_Q: man sudo (-i / -s)
<teffers_> btu try connectign and paste your dmesg
<teffers_> pastebin your dmesg
<teffers_> when it fials to connect
<marc__> GeekSquid, I installed gnome already, but I don't want it to always run so I disabled it from the boot process, I only want it to load in a session when that user log in if that's possible?
<candy> wirechief, ok i clicked, plz b there i need ur assistance, ll be tellingu what i m getting here
<wirechief> candy if you need to file a bug use this help:  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem
<usbhelp> hello.. i'm having a serious problem with ubuntu :(
<quidnunc> !ask | usbhelp
<ubottu> usbhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usbhelp> every time i insert a usb pendrive, the system freezes and i'm forced to hard reboot
<wirechief> candy ok
<noteventime> The only interesting message from dmesg is "ERROR!!! RTMPCancelTimer failed"
<yaaar> i'm having a weird issue trying to install joomla in an apache vhost on 8.04LTS Server. specifically, when i go to the URL (to start the installation) my browser wants to download the PHTML file...which is to say apache isn't interpreting the php. normally i'd say that meant i didn't have php enabled...but if i slap together a quick info.php file (with phpinfo() in the body) it works fine
<noteventime> "Timer isn't initialised"
<Curly_Q> Orson is there a KDE GUI for this and how to install it?
<usbhelp> quidnunc: sry, i wanted to type it in two lines :S
<GeekSquid> marc__: Install vncserver ... and use realvnc or ultravnc on the winbox
<yaaar> anybody know why it wouldn't interpret the index.php file when it has no problem interpreting my info.php file?
<orson> Curly_Q: on a server? you're joking
<ikonia> yaaar: not got allowIndexes enabled ?
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Look in /var/log/dmesg for indications of what went wrong.
<Curly_Q> Why is it a joke? It was a question. I am a veteran of Windows Servers and all is GUI.
<usbhelp> what kind of lines should i look up for?
 * usbhelp is looking right now
<obiwan_> PianoPete: hey guy i'm on tests, i just forgot to thank you. go back testing seeya later
<soicon> Curly_Q: GUI eat alots
<orson> Curly_Q: this is not windows
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Try usb
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Or manufacturer name
<Curly_Q> That is not my point. I just use GUI for convenience and after I shut it off.
<yaaar> ikonia: oh, that's the other weird part. i made annother vhost and put the info.php file in there as index.php and that works
<ikonia> Curly_Q: you can install the kde desktop by installing the kubuntu0-desktop package
<ikonia> yaaar: probably not got allowIndexs on that vhost
<blakkheim> gui on a server, wow
<ikonia> Curly_Q: sorry - the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<GeekSquid> yaaar: install apache2-mpm-prefork
<soicon> hix, Curly_Q: why not use some lightweight desktop envir
<teffers_> hey guys coudl ifconfig haveing my wirless card set to inet6 be the cause of my problems
<Curly_Q> I have tried the Kubuntu package and it did not install correctly.
<soicon> Curly_Q: xfce ?
<ikonia> teffers_: no
<teffers_> cos the router isnt an ipv6 router
<macman_> when i do a dvdauthor -o dvd -x dvd.xml i get a seg fault
<macman_> any ideas on how to fix ?
<teffers_> that wat on earth is the issue
<orson> Curly_Q: and btw, a GUI wouldn't make server-administration easier
<marc__> GeekSquid, I tried vncserver in a VM to test it out, but all the 'howto' I found make vncserver load gnome automatically on boot (adding "gnome-session &" in the xstartup file), but I don't want to have gnome loaded all the time, I would only want a GUI login window or something...
<Guest643> Hello there! Is there anyone who could help me configure my wlan interface from terminal? The Wlan chip works great under gnome/kde but I would like to bring it up through terminal. Do I need to add parameters to /etc/networks/interfaces or can I simply type iwconfig / iwpriv something to bring it up? My WLAN connection is using WPA2-PSK with a shared key
<candy> wirechief, it says no error found
<teffers_> ikonia, any ideas what my issue is
<ikonia> Guest643: you cdan use the interfaces file or the iwconfig command
<usbhelp> um.. what's ECC? it says near the usb lines that the module is not going to be loaded :S
<ikonia> teffers_: I've not read what your problem is
<yaaar> GeekSquid: seems like that's already installed
<noteventime> Tharok: I think there's a CLI for network manager
<ikonia> usbhelp: EEC is a memory type
<Tharok> Oh there is?
<Curly_Q> My main goal here is to create a streamline video server.
<yaaar> ikonia: the two vhosts are identical
<wirechief> candy ok thats good now we gotta find the issue. check error messages with  tail /var/log/messages
<ikonia> yaaar: look at the "options" section in the apache config, make sure AllowIndexes is enabled for that vhosts file location
<UseLinux> is ubuntu stable enough to run on an embedded robot controller?
<usbhelp> :( i can't find anything.. all it says about usbs is that it registered new interfaces
<ikonia> usbhelp: depends on the support for the hardware
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Try searching google for the relevant parts of the error message
<ikonia> oops
<usbhelp> but i can't find any error message..
<ikonia> UseLinux: depends on the hardware compatability/support on your robot for linux
<candy> wirechief, wait i m getting into live session and checking if touchpad works there then ll do what  u tell
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Paste the relevant portions at a pastebin so someone else can look at it.
<quidnunc> !paste | usbhelp
<ubottu> usbhelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yaaar> ikonia: 'grep -Ri allowindexes /etc/apache2/' doesn't give me any output
<Curly_Q> Streaming video for demonstration purposes.
<apparle> Hey anyone can suggest me a shell provider with port forwarding  permitted and is FREE
<bazhang> apparle, that is offtopic here
<GeekSquid> UseLinux: stable yes, too big for a robot, I would think
<ikonia> apparle: please don't ask in here - this is ubuntu support
<ikonia> yaaar: maybe enabled by default
<Curly_Q> Also for multicasting.
<arand> Curly_Q: in what way did kubuntu-desktop not install correctly?
<yaaar> ikonia: perhaps. but the point is if that directive doesn't show up anywhere in my config, then it's certainly not set differently for the two vhosts.
<usbhelp> i don't think there's any errors in dmesg.. there are two parts that mentions usb: one saying it registered the interface (i think that's a boot message) and the other saying it chose the profile
<ikonia> yaaar: I take that point
<Curly_Q> Arand, I got a screen with a dot in the middle. That was it.
<UseLinux> GeekSquad: what about debian?
<wirechief> candy check your touchpad while in the live session
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Try /var/log/messages
<usbhelp> the system just freezes when i insert it.. i even tried to disable automount
<apparle> ikonia: bazhang I know but I can't find one.... so I thought if someone is know he might help
<ikonia> UseLinux: same situation as ubuntu - if the hardware is supported it's fine
<ikonia> apparle: not in here they can't
<teffers_> wlan issues after yet another fresh install for people who aint in the know i seem to be having problems were my wireless is refusing to dhcp router correctly and in turn timing out and deauthing i say another fersh install cos this is the 3 in 2 days trying to get it to work yet it worked fine 3 days ago in my original install Heres a dmesg paste http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Cnc4musi  <<< ikonia
<bazhang> apparle, does not matter, dont ask here
<candy> wirechief, i checked it didnt worked.. wait i m loggin now.
<GeekSquid> yaaar: grep is case sensitive ... AllowIndexes is hugely different to allowindexes
<ikonia> GeekSquid: he did -i
<yaaar> GeekSquid: i used the 'i' flag
<apparle> bazhang: ikonia ok sorry
<GeekSquid> whoops did not see that
<bobbytek2> is it wrong to manually place installations in /usr/shared without using a package manager?
<Tharok> Hmm the Network Manager CLI has to be installed through apt I guess?
<bobbytek2> I'm wondering what the best way to install groovy is
<marc__> GeekSquid, so, no idea?  (I'm all out myself :P)
<linxeh> bazhang:
<ikonia> bobbytek2: it's very messy and non-statndard
<linxeh> bobbytek2: use /usr/local if you must
<bobbytek2> linxeh: what about /opt/groovy?
<bobbytek2> vs /usr/local/groovy
<teffers_> any ideas ikonia
<switchgirl> hi what is AT SPI REGISTRY WRAPPER? it's in my startup applications can i disable it?
<arand> Curly_Q: So possibly video drivers issue... If you are going to use kde anyways it might actually be easier to install kubuntu from the start..?
<linxeh> bobbytek2: or /opt/groovy yeah - /usr/local and /opt are where this kind of thing normally goes.
<linxeh> bobbytek2: at work we used to have /usr/local/packages/groovy  etc
<quidnunc> bobbytek2: Why can't you use the groovy package?
<NCS_One> blakkheim: instaled it, restarted and it still doesn't work. Have to change something on mplayer preferences ?
<bobbytek2> quidnunc: it's 1.6.3
<bobbytek2> I need 1.7
<natrixnatrix89> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Curly_Q> Arand, I also tried to install Ubuntu Desktop on the same computer and I got a screen which looked like a desert. No icons. However, when I tried Ubuntu on another computer it worked but the screen aspect ratio was off and the icons were out of range.
<bobbytek2> so when should I place things in opt vs usr/local?
<bobbytek2> me = newbie
<candy> wirechief, u der? i got into var/log what to do now?
<teffers_> any ideas ik
<usbhelp> um.. can i paste here one line of /var/log/messages?
<teffers_> ikonia, *
<teffers_> sorry i timed out
<usbhelp> bah, i'll just paste it in pastebin
<linxeh> bobbytek2: there is no rule really; /opt is where things usually got placed on other Unix operating systems a long time ago
<Imaginativeone> can I reinstall ubuntu without destroying the contents of my hd?
<UseLinux> what does foo mean
<Imaginativeone> or...
<bobbytek2> i see
<linxeh> UseLinux: its just an example word
<bobbytek2> so /opt is more legacy then
<Imaginativeone> what's the best way to rescue my system?
<UseLinux> okay
<linxeh> UseLinux: replace foo with something, maybe a filename etc
<quidnunc> UseLinux: See the wikipedia entry
<bazhang> Imaginativeone, do you have a separate home partition
<bobbytek2> and /usr/local is the "new" way?
<linxeh> bobbytek2: yes, but some people still use it. we often put java stuff in /opt at work
<apparle> how to install MATLAB R2008b in ubuntu (specifically kubuntu)
<Imaginativeone> bazhang: no
<quidnunc> apparle: Run the binary installer?
<wirechief> candy do tail /var/log/messages  then you need to review it and see if there is any relevant error message if its many lines we will need you to copy them into a file and use pastebinit so i can read them.
<bobbytek2> linxeh: why not install java via apt?
<bazhang> Imaginativeone, you may consider creating one then : /msg ubottu home for a link
<Curly_Q> Arand, I have a Masters License in Computes A+ Certified and Electrical Engineering and a CCNA instructor. Lots of this is a puzzle to me.
<linxeh> bobbytek2: I meant things like jboss, eclipse etc
<Luke_> I would like to know how to setup apache on an Ubuntu desktop client!
<bobbytek2> ah
<linxeh> bobbytek2: maven repos and the like
<bobbytek2> linxeh: thanks for the info
<candy> wirechief, where to type that in terminal? it says command not found
<apparle> quidnunc:  does it work well
<bobbytek2> linxeh: one last question: why not put this in /usr/local ? :)
<heroin> Can anyone help me configure samba so i can open shares on other computers?
<quidnunc> usbhelp: If it is a short line, sure.
<arand> Curly_Q: Hmm, seems like ubuntu might disagree a whole lot with your video card, from that... I'm not knowin' on how to fix that though..
<dahud> I have a 9.10 machine that I have no way to get internet to.  It has an NVidia video card.  Is there any way to download the Nvidia drivers from my laptop, put them on a USB stick, and put them on the internet-less box?
<linxeh> bobbytek2: /usr/local is longer to type
<bobbytek2> ha
<bobbytek2> :)
<wirechief> candy ok, lets try this first: demsg |pastebinit  You may need to install pastbinit first with apt-get install pastebinit
<quidnunc> apparle: I have only used it once, it seemed fine. Maybe you can you checkinstall so that you can remove it using the package manager.
<Imaginativeone> bazhang: thanks to the millionth power
<bazhang> Imaginativeone, is this karmic?
<Curly_Q> Arand, you make a good point. I may just install a separate video card outside of the main Motherboard to see if what you just said is correct.
<greezmunkey> dahud, is th e"Internet-less" ubox near you?
<wirechief> candy when pastebinit is finished it will give you a url you can paste here and i can check it out.
<RfooTfoo> can anyone help me get a second video card working?
<candy> wirechief, wait
<dahud> greezmunkey: not at the moment
<candy> wirechief, ok
<teffers_> ikonia,  you still around
<usbhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385203/
<bazhang> teffers_, he is not; address the channel
<usbhelp> i've found a line with the vendor
<usbhelp> and i don't know up to what line is enough, so i pasted some of them
<dahud> Are the Nvidia drivers all in the same package, or do I have to know the card model?
<Imaginativeone> bazhang: what is "karmic"?
<Curly_Q> Arand, outside of all of the foolishness I have encountered with Ubuntu, will I have to memorize lots of commands aside of the original Linux commands?
<teffers_> wlan issues after yet another fresh install for people who aint in the know i seem to be having problems were my wireless is refusing to dhcp router correctly and in turn timing out and deauthing i say another fersh install cos this is the 3 in 2 days trying to get it to work yet it worked fine 3 days ago in my original install Heres a dmesg paste http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Cnc4musi
<bazhang> Imaginativeone, Ubuntu 9.10 (codename Karmic Koala)
<teffers_> im using karmic
<Tharok> well is there any command line to connect to my homerouters wifi network with wpa2-psk AES. I got the WLAN0 interface showing, but not connecting and everything works fine with NM-applet. But I wanna connect through terminal
<macman_>  question .. what are you guys using now days to author your movie .. i actually want to have a menu .. any suggestions besides devdee
<quidnunc> usbhelp: When are you inserting the usb drive? At bootup?
<usbhelp> i tried both
<bazhang> teffers_, paste.ubuntu.com the results of sudo dhclient wlan0 (or ath0, whatever ifconfig shows your wireless to be)
<usbhelp> after it froze the first time, i left it there
<Curly_Q> I suppose there is a Linux Ubuntu "Cheat Sheet" out there somewhere.
<wirechief> Tharok try dhclient wlan0
<Imaginativeone> bazhang: unfortunately, no
<bazhang> Curly_Q, there is
<usbhelp> but then it freezes when the ubuntu logo (white and black screen at startup) showsup
<Imaginativeone> Gutsy
<bazhang> Curly_Q, let me get you a link
<linux> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Curly_Q> OK Bazhang. Looking forward to that.
<Imaginativeone> bazhang: how can I send you money?
<Tharok> wirechief I have. However I dont get any dhcpoffers probably because I havent set the PSK
<usbhelp> there's a line that's weird.. it just says .... Feb 27 14:41:21 Krypton kernel: [    7.355027]  sdb:
<bazhang> Imaginativeone, 7.10? that is end of life (ie not supported any longer) : you should consider upgrading toa newer versiion asap
<usbhelp> i think that's the moment it froze
<teffers_> im usign network manager
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Can you paste the log entry that corresponds to you inserting after bootup, after login? Notice that there seem to be many irrelevant entries in the log you posted, all occurring the same time which makes it difficult to isolate the cause of the problem.
<Imaginativeone> yup - I will upgrade asap
<usbhelp> ok
<usbhelp> i'll see if i can find it
<arand> Curly_Q: hmm, well you need to get to using apt/synaptic for package management... I don't know if the debian way of handling services is different, I've not used much else than ubuntu so I'm not that good at comparing...
<usbhelp> it would help to know what's the first line it shows at boot
<wirechief> Tharok ok, maybe you can do man iwconfig and see an example
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Curly_Q excellent free PDF
<teffers_> bazhang, if i run dhclient when networkmanager is tryign to connect woudl that be okay
<hagedorn> hello, me working for a media  agency which have to send a few million mails per week, ... want to change our mail system from exim4 to postfix in ubuntu hardy cause of better sopport for dkim,... but postfix seem to have some mighty 78 charakter per line restrictions ??? any ideas ?
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Does it function correctly when you keep the drive in during bootup?
<teffers_> i just cant seem to get iwconfig down in recent vertions
<Imaginativeone> I intend to get 9.10 from my Mac
<asha> wirechief, hey candy here
<Tharok> wirechief yeah I tried this line: iwconfig wlan0 essid (SSID) key s:(PSK)
<asha> wirechief, it says demsg commant not found
<NCS_One> blakkheim: many thanks, I have image now :). But is always on full screen
<orson> hagedorn: better ask that at#postfix,  /j #postfix
<usbhelp> no
<wirechief> asha dmesg
<bazhang> teffers_, let it time out , then run the command from terminal sudo dhclient wlan0 (or whatever ifconfig shows your nic to be) and pastebin the results (dont paste in channel)
<Tharok> wirechief : it gives me SET failed on device wlan0; Invalid argument.
<Curly_Q> Bazhang, thanks for that reference. I bookmarked it and will give it a lot of thought. Thanks.    <-------------<
<usbhelp> it won't go any further than the ubuntu logo
<duffydack> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dahud> I have found the nvidia-glx-185 package and am downloading it.  Will I need anything else for my card to work?
<quidnunc> usbhelp: Just search for the first entry of today's date. That should give you the first log entry for bootup.
<wirechief> Tharkok did you use your real essid and not (SISSID)
<bazhang> Curly_Q, you're welcome
<DavidJHeinrich> I have alsa v1.0.22 and the Asus Xonar STX...why don't I see impedance information in alsamixer, like in this screenshot: http://techgage.com/viewimg/?img=/images/news/asus_xonar_stx_022410.png&desc=ASUS%20Xonar%20Essence%20STX%20under%20Linux%202.6.33
<Curly_Q> :)
 * Imaginativeone wants to send bazhang $$
<usbhelp> :P that's.. reasonable
<Curly_Q> Where are you from Bazhang? I am from Massachusetts U.S.A. M.I.T.
<xiaolang> zerOne,are you Chinese?
<usbhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385214/
<quidnunc> usbhelp: This is karmic right?
<Tharok> wirechief my essid is my networks broadcasted ssid isnt it?
<NCS_One> blakkheim: many thanks once again. Its all ok now
<Imaginativeone> my toddler put a magnet near my hd...is it dead now?
<wirechief> Tharok i dont know but it sounds reasonable. i usuaully set mine in my router so i know what it is.
<usbhelp> yup
<usbhelp> hey, is this line some sort of attack? [UFW AUDIT] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:01:5c:24:d6:c2:08:00 SRC=190.245.192.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=328 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=30220 PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=308
<asha> wirechief, it gave a link of pastebin.com
<Imaginativeone> usbhelp: you're talking to me?
<wirechief> Tharok but im using wicd more than network-manager it seems to have more flexibility
<usbhelp> woot? no... unless you wanna help :)
<usbhelp> i have a gazillion of lines similar to the one i paste
<usbhelp> d
<orson> usbhelp: bootp connect
<greezmunkey> usbhelp, no it is a bootp broadcast!
<wirechief> asha you have me confused. what are you trying to accomplish ?
<bazhang> usbhelp, this is a flash key that is hard locking your system?
<teffers_> bazhang, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1EM2kpwg
<teffers_> dmesg and dhclient
<GeekSquid> usbhelp: please learn to use a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntu.com so you can paste a million lines
<usbhelp> um.. yeah.. is a flash key = usb drive? then yes
<Tharok> wirechief yeah maybe so. but i'd like to get this thing up and running :P
<teffers_> fdoromw hat i can tell dhclients tryign to listen to the wrogn ip
<Tharok> wirechief shouldnt be so hard to just connect using a psk when you know the ssid etc
<usbhelp> GeekSquid: i just wanted to paste that one line.. sorry if it was too long
<teffers_> from what i can tell*
<usbhelp> GeekSquid: i'll use pastebin next time
<asha> wirechief, i gave that command in terminal after installing pastebinit.. and got that link thats it :-(
<alienkid10> can someone tell me how to get a LiveCD to save persistent data to a flash drive?
<Curly_Q> Bazhang will Ubuntu Server i386 deliver Apple streaming videos and all of that and more?
<spinner> is there eny reson that 256 color patch is not included in (apt-get) source rxvt-unicode ?
<marc__> GeekSquid, I found what I was looking for, freenx does that, as long as the user doesn't connect, gnome is not loaded
<wirechief> Tharok i agree but network-manager is a pita but works sometimes, i would get a wired connection and install wicd
<bazhang> Curly_Q, in h264? (mp4) should do
<GeekSquid> marc__: cool
<wirechief> asha we use pastebinit to paste the output of demesg so it can be viewed online.
<bazhang> usbhelp, was this removed from a computer uncleanly in the past?
<alienkid10> I tried to follow the tutorial on the community wiki but it didn't save to the file
<Tharok> wirechief ill give it a try mate! thanks
<teffers_> baz hang did you see the pastebin
<usbhelp> no, i don't think so
<usbhelp> and i tried with another pendrive anyways
<asha> wirechief, ok.. so tel me what u want me to paste there?
<teffers_> bazhang did you see the pastebin*
<usbhelp> it would be much of a coincidence if both had the same issue
<bazhang> teffers_, yes, hang on a second
<wirechief> asha i dont know what your issues are
<teffers_> sorry
<Curly_Q> Thanks for the tip Bazhang. You seem to know quite a bit about not only Linux but about tech stuff.
<asha> wirechief, any help with pendrives not being opened??
<Imaginativeone> my toddler put a member:magnet near my hd...is it dead now?
<bazhang> usbhelp, so cleanly removed, tried on several different usb ports, or was this a usb hub
<wirechief> asha ok well paste the url i will check it.
<usbhelp> i tried it on the two front ports
<Imaginativeone> not a member:magnet, a magnet
<bazhang> Imaginativeone, no, but best to take that to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Imaginativeone> thanks
<Curly_Q> Bazhang, I am an expert with Windows. I hope to be an expert with Linux as well.
 * magnet never harms hard drives
<usbhelp> bazhang, it worked yesterday
<Darkniefe> hi, can anyone help me plz?
<Jemt> Hello. Anyone familiar with Intel Desktop Board D945GCLF (Atom 1.6 Ghz, Intel GMA 950, 2 GB RAM added). Will it run Compiz Fusion ?
<bazhang> usbhelp, data disk? boot disk? what is on the problematic usb key
<LincoN^> !ubuntu one
<LincoN^> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<wirechief> Curly_Q: keep notes in a file you can refer to later, there are hundreds of good commands to learn over time.
<natrixnatrix89> Curly_Q: those who do linux dont do windows.
<blakkheim> Jemt: YES
<usbhelp> bazhang: it's a data disk
<blakkheim> caps
<bazhang> Jemt, if you dont get a response then you may try #compiz
<asha> wirechief, http://pastebin.com
<Jemt> bazhang: Thank you :)
<usbhelp> bazhang: i use it to move data to my windows xp netbook
<Jemt> blakkheim: You have been working with this MB ?
<usbhelp> bazhang: which is not connected to the internet... at least not since i started moving files from my linux system
<teffers_> arg im abotu ready to kill this wireless car
<Jemt> blakkheim: Or perhaps you have an almost identical setup ?
<blakkheim> Jemt: i have one with the same chipset (albeit with the atom N330 instead of your cpu) and it works fine with compiz
<Curly_Q> Thanks for the comment Natrixnatrix89 but most who do Linux do DO Linux. That is a fact.
<Jemt> blakkheim: Excellent, happy to hear that. Any chances you have tried some 3D games?
<Guest50583> 大家好
<pzero> hey, new to ubuntu, and i'm trying to install django. apt-get install python-django installs an old version, which is not fit for my needs. How do I get the newer version?
<Jemt> I wonder whether it will run Cube and Frets on Fire
<Darkniefe> i had my /home partition encrypted with ecryptfs, and when i reinstalled ubuntu... i couldn't see this partition anymore...
<blakkheim> Jemt: gaming on integrated intel graphics is not really possible, only simple games
<bazhang> Guest50583, english here please ; /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<Cool_C> question> is it possible to get the clear text password to a wireless network from password manager? if i check 'show password' it just seem to show a hash?
<Curly_Q> Wirechief, that is one of the best comments made here. Thanks for your input.
<Jemt> blakkheim: How is 3D gaming different from Compiz ?
<planttt> I want grep to return *all* lines in a file, and return the number of matches in the return value
<natrixnatrix89> Curly_Q: when You do linux, you suddenly realize how inconvenient windows really is. And that it doesnt really work.
<blakkheim> Jemt: compiz isn't very taxing on the gpu, gaming is
<Krine11> hey
<Darkniefe> can i recover my lost data?
<wirechief-live> asha did you use  dmesg |pastebinit    ?
<Krine11> I have a problem with wolfenstein enemy territory
<Jemt> blakkheim: Okay, I though Compiz was using the GPU a lot :)
<guntbert> !lates | pzero
<natrixnatrix89> blakkheim: before starting the game, run metacity --replace
<guntbert> !latest | pzero
<ubottu> pzero: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Curly_Q> I look at things in a realistic way. If Windows was the first to be the first on the block. Then give it it's due. After that Linux has followed Windows and UNIX
<Curly_Q> s
<asha> wirechief, yes of course and den i got that lick and sent u
<natrixnatrix89> blakkheim: then everything runs smoothly
<Curly_Q> Example.
<blakkheim> natrixnatrix89: not really. the intel graphics can only do so much. they aren't meant for intense gaming.
<wirechief-live> asha well its blank
<Darkniefe> can anyone help me?
<asha> wirechief, yep :-(
<wirechief-live> asha use wirechief-live  this is my ubuntu computer
<teffers_> im trying be patient bazhang but it is starting to stress me out and i need to get it fixed sorry for been some what impatient
<asha> wirechief-live, here?
<Krine11> Who here plays the game Wolfenstein enemy territory?
<wirechief-live> asha yes otherwise i will miss your comments
<guntbert> Darkniefe: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html is a long article with good info about ecryptfs
<tdg911> I recently switched from FreeBSD to Ubuntu.   I ran into this before and cannot remember the fix but i have several shell scripts that run fine from cl but when running from cron they are not working.  I see in the system logs that the crontab runs but my script isn't working when running via cron.  any ideas?  I've checked my env variables via cron and user and I see cron has a basic env
<wirechief-live> asha you used pastebin.com not pastebinit
<Darkniefe> guntbert, thanks a lot ^^
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q, Windows wasn't first, they caught a lucky break, look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_graphical_user_interface
<asha> wirechief-live, ok..
<guntbert> Darkniefe: Good luck :-)
<Darkniefe> ty :)
<LincoN^> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<usbhelp> sorry, the previous lines i pasted were old ones from when the usb disk worked :S *duh*
<usbhelp> here are the relevant ones
<usbhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385221/
<usbhelp> it says nothing!
<asha> wirechief-live, i did pastebinit only dear
<LincoN^> How do i  open python? is there a sudo commands?
<LincoN^> command*
<wirechief-live> asha  this:   dmesg |pastebinit
<cellofellow> LincoN^: no, just the "python" command will get you the interactive shell for experimenting.
<yaaar> ok, this is driving me absolutely nuts. i have a vhost in apache with DocumentRoot /var/www/site1 which contains one file: index.php which contains phpinfo(); and that's all. it works fine. then i copy /etc/apache2/sites-available/site1 to site2, change the hostname and setup the symlink to sites-enabled. then i create the new DocumentRoot and copy index.php into it and it doesn't work...going the
<yaaar> re causes the browser to want to open/save the PHTML file
<FloodBot2> yaaar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orson> LincoN^: just type "python <enter>"
<LincoN^> ok
<LincoN^> so i can write "Python <code> " ?
<usbhelp> is there any other log i can read???
<yaaar> gee, floodbot's a bit high-strung today i guess. that was just two lines
<meway> hello I think the 32 bit version of http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server is broken...
<heroin> yaaar: why are you making it so complicated :P just sync the darn files
<meway> I made two cd's and they both have the same problem when they get to the base installation
<LincoN^> .uk) gick in i #ubuntu
<LincoN^> <orson> LincoN^: just type "python <enter>"
<LincoN^> ops
<heroin> meway: which is?
<LincoN^> desktop:~$ python 1+1
<LincoN^> python: can't open file '1+1': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<sman> ciao a tutti
<yaaar> heroin: the only reason i did that was for testing, because i created a new vhost and it didn't work. so i nuked it and started by copying one i knew worked
<asha> wirechief-live, yes the same.. i did it again and got the same
<macman_> question im doing a growisofs -dvd-compact -speed=2 -Z /dev/sr0=file.iso .. and i get an error that genisoimage can't use = commands
<Curly_Q> Greezmunkey your right. I was there when all of this happened. I used to program in BASIC and COBOL and all of that stuff. It is old hat.
<heroin> yaaar: just read the vhost apache documentation its quite simple once you understand it
<orson> LincoN^: write your python-code in an editor you like, save it and run with "python yourfile.py"
<meway> heroin let me check the exact error so I am not just comeing to some conclusion :/
<LincoN^> like Gedit?
<heroin> macman_: use a space instead of that = ?
<cynicaloptimist> Halp! how do I restart my X-server?
<orson> LincoN^: whatever you feel comfortable with
<cynicaloptimist> can log into my computer via ssh from the g1 just fine
<heroin> meway: always burn you OS dics nice and slowe
<LincoN^> ok
<meway> heroin I did
<cynicaloptimist> but the screen, mouse keyboard, all useless, computer appears to have totally frozen
<wirechief-live> asha (shrugs) it should give you a url like this: http://pastebin.com/EcghC2a0
<usbhelp> quidnunc, bazhang, do you guys have any idea of where else i can look for info
<usbhelp> ?
<yaaar> heroin: i'm not stupid. the vhost is setup just fine. for some reason apache won't interpret the index.php file in this one vhost. the DirectoryIndex is there, the AddType is there, and this vhost is *identical* to the other one that works except for the ServerName, IP, and DocumentRoot
<meway> heroin: but its the exact same spot both disks :./
<heroin> cynicaloptimist: idk, but you can restart the computer with sudo restart or sudo poweroff
<Datz_> Hi, I'm having trouble linking to a symbolically link with apache2.
<Tharok> wirechief Thanks a milion for the help. Worked a charm!
<asha> wirechief-live, it didnt..
<Cool_C> cynicaloptimist: ctrl-alt-backspace, or ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a console
<Datz_> hi, I'm try to link to a symbolically linked directory, but says forbidden, I checked the virtual host file on a machine of mine where it works, and they are the same, can someone help me to figure out what is wrong/diffent?
<meway> heroin: running the disk check
<asha> wirechief-live, asha@asha-laptop:~$ dmesg |pastebinit
<asha> http://pastebin.com
<asha> asha@asha-laptop:~$
<heroin> meway: do you have a RAID setup?
<asha> wirechief-live, thats what i got
<cynicaloptimist> Sorry, I'll repost for non-broken-lines : I have ssh access to the desktop computer, but the computer itself appears frozen, so i think i need to restart x-server. I get NO response to keyboard, even Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Krine11> Hey, How do i create a open source video driver for my ATI Raedon video chip on ubuntu 9.10
<codenamekt> How would I check what device my /home is mounted?
<heroin> cynicaloptimist: then you are screwed
<Cool_C> cynicaloptimist: kill  x via ssh then
<yaaar> heroin: also, if i go to http://hostname/index.php it works. but just http://hostname/ doesn't. and only for that one vhost. both vhosts only have  lines: ServerName and DocumentRoot
<bazhang> Krine11, you mean install? or create
<meway> heroin: no
<GeekSquid> asha: there is a problem with pastebin.com and ubuntu's pastebinit ... change default pastebin in /usr/bin/pastebinit to pastebin.ca and you will have a working pastebin
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: you're a genius!
<viliny> hey! whats the command to make apt-get install dependencies for a package?
<Nebula> does anyone no how to fix this error please pm me XORG_MANPAGE_SECTIONS: command not found
<teffers_> ah yay bazhang  your back
<meway> heroin: just little 2g processor with 2g ram tower
<heroin> cynicaloptimist: you didnt try thy to kill x via ssh!?
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: i'm kinda a nnnewb though, which is why I came here. That's my question, how do I restart an x-server via ssh?
<meway> heroin: all at defaults
<heroin> meway: that is odd indeed
<a> I can't install aMSM
<Darkniefe> i think i have lost my data... i haven't my mount passphrase for ecryptfs :(
<heroin> meway: and you can run a live session?
<Err404NotFound> i don't see any play/pause/stop button bar on videos that play inside mozilla-mplayer (firefox v 3.6), is it normal?
<LincoN^> i made a document, made it to python.py opened terminal and went to desktop in terminal and wrote Python Python.py
<porki> operators , BoRjU is a bot it is sending me promotional PMs - ''[00:19]  * BoRjU  Visit us at network chat and get bots + hosting special and free,   /server IRC.ForChat.Net "
<xangua> Err404NotFound: yes
<Cool_C> cynicaloptimist: cant restart it, just kill it and see if physical consolee works again
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: also, the sarcasm was more nasty than I meant it to come out, sorry
<a> #ubuntu-es
<Err404NotFound> xangua, any workaround?
<meway> heroin: what? I am on a laptop with windows atm XD
<Nebula>  does anyone no how to fix this error please pm me XORG_MANPAGE_SECTIONS: command not found
<xangua> Err404NotFound: use totem or gnome-mplayer plugin
<Err404NotFound> xangua, plus any way to play divx videos in firefox?
<porki> is there any website where I can upload the pdf files and get the link for forum so that the pdf can be viewed directly in forum like we do with imges in forum
<a> #es-ubuntu
<meway> heroin: I am going to check a vm so I know if its the copy or not
<Err404NotFound> xangua, hmmm, lemme search
<xangua> Err404NotFound: install restricted extras
<heroin> meway: the server on which you wist to install ubuntu, can you get it to run a virtual session?
<xangua> !es | a
<ubottu> a: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<asha> wirechief-live, but rename option doesnt come there??
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: what? just kill it through Top? (only just discovered top yesterday, this is all quite nnew to me)
<antonio_> whoth channel italiano ubuntu?
<Cool_C> use kill command
<meway> heroin maybe idk
<a> #ubuntu-es
<GeekSquid> antonio_: #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> teffers_, what is the card? built in? usb adapter? lspci for the former, lsusb for the latter ; from the pastebin it appears you are running your system as root as well: what version of Ubuntu is this, and does the livecd get the wireless working or not: are the drivers in system -->administration--> hardware drivers there and activated or not
<meway> heroin this is my first time trying out ubuntu server
<antonio_> thanks
<xangua> !es | a
<xangua> a: no sabes leer¿
<Cool_C> can someone tell me if it's possible to get the clear text password to a wireless network from password manager? if i check 'show password' it just seem to show a hash?
<usbhelp> :( i'll guess there's no way to help me since there's no info in the logs
<Darkniefe> guntbert, is there any way to decrypt my data without mount passphrase?
<LincoN^> andreas@andreas-desktop:~/Skrivbord$ python python.py
<LincoN^> python: can't open file 'python.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<orson> LincoN^: ls -l python.py
<guntbert> Darkniefe: no, there should be none - sorry (didn't you record it as suggested?)
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: would you be kind enough to explain in a little more detail? I think I've got a borad understanding of what's going on, but I've never played with my system on this sort of level. I need actual lines of text to type ito my computer. I may have made myself sound a bit more tech-saavy than I actually am.
<LincoN^> says it cant find it
<bcj> I think my (new) hard disk might be borked; I've booted into recovery mode and run a disk check - it then moans there is no "lost+found" directory, so I tell it to make one and I get a backtrace.
<bcj> The machine then locks up.
<orson> LincoN^: if you aren't actually in the directory, the file is in, you have to provide the path: python /path/to/python.py
<bcj> Any ideas?
<GeekSquid> Cool_C: ubuntu stores the hash, not the cleartext, so unfortunatly no, ... if the password is a dictionary word (probably not - as any good IT person would use a combination of letters and numbers ) you could run the hash through a dcrypt program against a large database of words... again probably wouldn't work but you could try
<Darkniefe> no, i'm so noob in linux... and didn't know this should happens lol
<LincoN^> andreas@andreas-desktop:~/Skrivbord$ dir
<LincoN^> amsn.desktop  libg15-1.2.7  Python.py  skype.desktop  wine-browsedrive.desktop
<orson> LincoN^: find ~ -name python.py
<cynicaloptimist> Darkniefe: you and me both. It's so hard knowing where to start.
<meway> the ./pool/main/a/apache2-doc_2.2.12-1ubuntu2_all.deb file failed the MD5 verification
<trism> LincoN^: you need to do python Python.py; linux is case-sensitive
<orson> LincoN^: python Python.py    linux is case sensitive
<Cool_C> cynicaloptimist: just list the processes with ps aux, then: kill processnumber, or if thatt doesnt work, kill -9 processnumber
<LincoN^> ok
<exploit1001> hello
<meway> heroin the ./pool/main/a/apache2-doc_2.2.12-1ubuntu2_all.deb file failed the MD5 verification
<GeekSquid> !hi exploit1001
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: ps aux? I'l try that, see if i can see how to work it
<GeekSquid> !welcome | exploit1001
<ubottu> exploit1001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<meway> heroin maybe burn another disk?
<LincoN^> nothing happends (can it depend on my code?)
<Cool_C> GeekSquid: ok, thanks.. i guessed that was the case. then im boned. guess i have to try find the paper where the password is written down :)
<trism> LincoN^: check out http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html it is a very good overview of the language
<guntbert> Darkniefe: thats bad news - I know - but please take it as a lesson to "actually read" the infos and suggests on the screen - everyone who uses encrypted home dir *does* get a warning about recording th epassphrase in a safe place)
<LincoN^> I just wrote 1+1
<GeekSquid> Cool_C: are you the administrator of your router?
<guntbert> *the passphrase
<orson> LincoN^: /j #python
<sunson> what is the smallest possible, portable, long life storage medium to install ubuntu on? USB thumbs aren't "write oriented" but then portable external magnetic hard-drives are, IMO, bulky.
<LincoN^> ok ty for helping, i will continue trying :)
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: oh-gosh. There's a lot of processes to look at on a tinny screen. I take it i should actually see something called 'X-server' or 'foo/bar/X-server'?
<Cool_C> GeekSquid: yeah,  but we lost the password of the router  as well,, and we wanted to avoid reconfigure it
<trism> LincoN^: 1+1 won't print anything from a file, although it is valid; if you want to see the result you would need to do: print 1+1
<LincoN^> i wanna try the Python scripting language
<sunson> CF, SD, etc., are all also not write-oriented.
<LincoN^> yey works now :)
<LincoN^> andreas@andreas-desktop:~/Skrivbord$ python Python.py
<LincoN^> 2
<LincoN^> now i just gotta learn to script :)
<LincoN^> Ty m8s :)
<guntbert> !enter | LincoN^
<ubottu> LincoN^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LincoN^> ok, sry :)
<Cool_C> cynicaloptimist: yeah, look for X and kill it, you may have to kill gnome and some other things as well though... may be easier to simply restart thee computer
<sunson> Cool_C: if X server is dead, all clients will die too.
<orson> sunson: what about external 1.8" hdd?
<Cool_C> well. got to go...  bye
<cynicaloptimist> Cool_C: I'm happy doing that, but it'll be great to have some experience doing it this way. I feel a bit dumb, but I can't see a process call 'X' or 'X-server' in the list
<sunson> orson: 1.8" sounds nice. didn't know there were smaller version of external drives! let me stfw. thanks!
<Slix> Okay. I did something particularly stupid. I'm in the process of reformatting my computer. I have two hard drives. I'm dualbooting Windows and Linux (they are both on the first harddrive). I plan to reinstall both Windows 7 and Ubuntu very soon. Yesterday, I made a partition on my second harddrive to store some data and large files during the reinstall. I had to delete the linux partitions in order to do this. Now I boot up and Grub says "err
<guntbert> cynicaloptimist: the process will be /usr/bin/X :0 ...
<Slix> I get grub rescue.
<ardian> How is the cmd for checking how much disc space i have ? in MegaBytes ?
<guntbert> ardian: df -h
<cynicaloptimist> guntbert: thanx! found it
<RedNifre> Hi. How to make AltGr choose the third level of what's in my xmodmap and shift+AltGr to choose fourth level?
<ardian> thanks guntbert
<cynicaloptimist> nnow, how do i kill it? "kill 900"?
<Darkniefe> guntbert, i've learned the lesson... sure lol thanks for your help ;)
<guntbert> ardian: you're welcome :-)
<Slix> I do have an Ubuntu disk, so if I need to use the livecd to do something..
<RedNifre> How to access the third binding of keyboard keys?
<bastid_raZor> !pm | wulansari
<ubottu> wulansari: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<guntbert> Darkniefe: sad that it had to be a hard one - but be honest you would not want an encryption that could be decrypted without the passphrase
<mkquist__> Slix: so you deleted the ubuntu/linux partitions?
<Slix> Correct.
<mkquist__> Slix: sounds like you need to reinstall then...
<guntbert> cynicaloptimist: try, but probably you will need sudo kill -9 900 (that means "kill really and for good")
<sunson> Slix: unless, of course, you managed to take a backup of the partition table before deleting the partition :)
<Slix> Is there really no way to get windows to boot again?
<mkquist__> Slix: you can boot from grub into windows?
<Guest23767> software updates seem to come every couple of days.  When I let it auto update I have to do some rebuild to my sun virtualbox in order to be able to make it work again, how do I avoid this?
<Slix> But only if I reinstall Ubuntu. Before I installed Ubuntu, it didn't go through Grub. :P
<Datz_> Hi, I'm trying to change permissions for a NTFS drive I have, but it isn't working. Does anyone know why this would be?
<mkquist__> Slix: which bootloader are u using?
<viliny> Guest23767, don't update :)
<xangua> Guest23767: you can set to autoupdate every 2 weeks
<guntbert> Guest23767: install dkms - further help in #vbox
<mkquist__> Slix: and do you have a windows disk?
<Darkniefe> guntbert, yes... but i had hope to decrypt by anyway hahaha
<belak> Alright, I need some help installing grub right
<Slix> Grub right now. But before I installed Ubuntu, then I just had windows, and it only went into Windows. :P
<wirechief-live> Datz_: maybe windows didnt shutdown nice
<mkquist__> Slix: you could use the windows disk to restore windows
<Datz_> wirechief-live: it isn't a drive with a OS loaded on it
<belak> I installed a lucix lynx xubuntu install but grub failed
<guntbert> !lucid | belak
<ubottu> belak: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mkquist__> Slix: without reinstalling... so you cannot boot to windows right now?
<belak> Thanks
<Slix> Err, I have a disk but it's for the RTM version of Windows 7, and I currently have the RC.
<Slix> No, grub pops up in rescue.
<Guest23767> thanks
<wirechief-live> Datz_: well your only going to be able to use it with root permissions
<wirechief-live> Datz_: well your only going to be able to use it with root ownership
<Datz_> wirechief-live: might it be a problem because the disk is automounted?
<Datz_> what if I mount it manually?
<wirechief-live> Datz_:  only root can change files on ntfs
<Datz_> wirechief-live: it doesn't change with something like "sudo chmod -R 755 /path/here"
<cynicaloptimist> guntbert: woot! progress! the screen wennt black. And is still unresponsive. Keyboard is still useless
<wirechief-live> Datz_: right, it wont change
<Datz_> but I run the command as root.
<wirechief-live> Datz_: not sure the reasoning for that but ive never had luck
<Datz_> humm
<LincoN^> Gotta love ubuntu <3 :)
<orson> Datz_: ntfs is a non-unix filesystem where unix-permissions won't work
<mkquist__> Slix: you could use the live cd to fix grub so that you could boot to windows
<Datz_> I see
<wirechief-live> Datz_: thats a good reason
<guntbert> cynicaloptimist: try alt+left - or alt+F2 - or ctrl+alt+F2
<kla> wirechief, Datz_ : if you mount the fs as ntfs-3g with options 'defaults' you should be able to change the files as regular user. I know I can.
<Slix> Alright. How should I fix grub?
<orson> !ntfs-3g | Datz_
<ubottu> Datz_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Datz_> thanks kla
<LincoN^> #Python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services. Does it mean i need to be registered on nickserv?
<orson> LincoN^: registered and identified
<orson> !register | LincoN^
<ubottu> LincoN^: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bazhang> LincoN^, yes, ask in #freenode for help with that
<LincoN^> ok
<LincoN^> >nickserv< identify ****
<LincoN^> -NickServ- You are now identified for LincoN^. strange
<nanito> ppppedhmxq
<divineant> Hi, im having some wierd problems with ubuntu 9.10, for some reason I can only login as "gnome failsafe", its the same for every user on the system
<nanito> owihwxvbwr
<nanito> ola
<nanito> hello
<nanito> eo
<nanito> eoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nanito> cojones
<stiv2k> hi, how do I change the boot params ? I need to set nomodeset so my server doesnt crash
<Javi> holaa
<fael> ola
<Javi> d donde eres?
<kla> !es | Javi
<ubottu> Javi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<narcoclepsy> anyone have problems with 9.10 and ext4 from a brand new install?
<narcoclepsy> computer was locking up, it has had a history of doing this i think the disk is just cooked, retrying with a new had i had lying around...
<smacktalk> what's the command to see if apache is running?
<norbi905> Hello.  I'm trying to watch trailers off of apple trailers.  Using Ubuntu 9.10, when I clicked on HD trailer it used to open Movie Player and play the hd video.  Now when it opens Movie player, nothing shows.  When I click on non hd version of the player it tries to open quick time but shows that it's not installed.  This is through Firefox.  Is there some plugin for quicktime?  Or an answer to as why the HD tra
<norbi905> ilers stopped working on Movie Player?  Any help is appreciated.
<sina> hi
<kla> narcoclepsy, my experience with ext4 was no different than with any previous file systems I've used. The HD may be already defective as you say.
<keith_> Can someone help me? I used to be able to get surround sound by changing the profile to 5.1 in the sound settings, but for some reason that doesn't seem to be working for me anymore...
<narcoclepsy> smacktalk: ps aux "grep apache"
<narcoclepsy> or try grepping for httpd, not sure who it runs under on ubuntu specifically...
<fael> good mornig
<nimrod10> how can you get mysql out from the apparmor profiles ?
<MikeSy> good evening!
<kla> !quicktime | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> narcoclepsy: tell him to use | !
<GeekSquid> narcoclepsy:  www-data  is apache user
<smacktalk> thanks  narcoclepsy
<keith_> narcoclepsy, smacktalk: it runs under www-data
<narcoclepsy> kia thanks that was my thought process. i figured if it had problems it would have been well documented by know but i wanted to check :-)
<narcoclepsy> right but the process is still httpd
<nimrod10> !ubbotu apparmor
<nimrod10> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<switchgirl> attention all: there is a tsunami spreading across the pacific ocean GO TO THE HILLS especially if in Hawaii, Australia, Japan, or any land on the pacific ocean - caused by a earthquake in chilli 8.9 on the destruction scale
<keith_> narcoclepsy, httpd does not show up anywhere in ps aux for apache though
<xangua> !ot | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nimrod10> switchgirl, in what country did that happen ?
<narcoclepsy> keith_:  ok thanks for the correction :-) i am working from memory and use many systems i am sure i got confused.
<Datz> looks like the problem was automounting the NTFS drive. When I manually mounted it, the symbolic link through apaceh2 to the drive worked
<narcoclepsy> nimrod10: chile
<kla> narcoclepsy, ext4 was/is very stable during the time I used it, no data corruption, fast error recoveries, reasonably fast operation, no complaints.
<narcoclepsy> excellent.
<Datz> so there is a difference between permissions of a manually mounted drive and one that is automounted
<switchgirl> xangua, china too
<Datz> for NTFS
<narcoclepsy> the computer is for my sister so it just needs to surf the web and do openoffice really.
<keith_> When I set fade to rear, I get no sound and when I set it all the way to front, the sound distorts
<norbi905> kla:  I have installed restricted extras previously and it worked fine.  For some reason it stopped.  At times the audio plays in the browser but no video is ever displayed.
<kla> norbi905, Humm, this is Totem player you're using, it depends on gstreamer which is sometimes buggy. Does the same happen with other media players?
<narcoclepsy> don't tsunamis travel really fast? shouldn't they have hit hawaaii by now?
<kla> switchgirl, I'm pretty sheltered here in the Mediterranean, thanks for the warning tho-
<norbi905> kla:  When I click the link to stream HD video, it opens Movie Player automatically.  How can I change it so that it opens VLC for example?  There is no option to right click on the link to "Open with.."
<kla> norbi905, depends what desktop environment you're using, for me with KDE I right click -> properties then there's a small wrench icons where I configure priorities for applications. There should be something similar with gnome
<fael> who is brazilian
<Datz> you
<kla> !br | fael
<ubottu> fael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fael> yes
<Datz> what type of bot is ubottu?
<Datz> oh suppy
<Datz> cool
<jara> Hey guys, running mint but not getting much help over in support over there, Know you guys are pretty on top of things from the past though  I wiped my grub with a xp install.  Tried several guides to reinstall it., even supergrubdisk which didn't fix it but did give me access to my linux install though
<blakkheim> jara: we don't support mint here, sorry
<narcoclepsy> jara: what are you reinstalling, grub, or the xp boot line
<narcoclepsy> mint is it's own beast. iw as not inpressed with it. pretty sure but function >  pretty...
<obiwan_> guys what's up with my networkmanager, it can't join any network i create with my netbook networkmanager
<kla> !grub | jara : afraid you won't get much support beyond this :
<norbi905> kla:  I am using Gnome since that comes by default on Ubuntu.  I wish they'd support KDE a lot better, I would then use it for sure.  I'll look into the default applications, thank you.
<ubottu> jara : afraid you won't get much support beyond this :: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<obiwan_> i created with networkmanager in my netbook a encryptionless network, and attempted to join with this one, but it couldn't
<kla> norbi905, you're welcome
<bob_> Good day all, New to ubuntu....I just installed virtualbox, should i have any security concerns while running windows in a virtual enviroment?
<nibbler> bob_, just like running windows itself, behind a nat router.
<arand> jara: What _did_ you try?
<kla> bob_, don't export any folders read-write under network shares. Don't allow direct access to drives. You'll be fine.
<jara> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xangua> bob_: the normal when you use windows: firewall, antivirus, etc
<kla> bob_, or as fine as you're guest OS allows you to be.
<bob_> Thats wat i fugured by reading, however i just wanted to check...Thanks for thi input
<fael> mi english no is good
<Jemt> blakkheim: By the way - regarding Compiz on Atom and GMA, do you think it will run decent on high resolutions such as 1680 x 1050 ?
<xangua> !es | fael
<ubottu> fael: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Err404NotFound> xangua, i installed mozilla-totem and i still cant see controls like play/pause on videos inside firefox
<kla> xangua, portuguese, rather
<xangua> Err404NotFound: well you need to disable or uninstall other plugins or none will work
<Err404NotFound> xangua, i uninstalled mozilla-mplayer before that
<kla> Err404NotFound, could be a plugin from another player 'hijacking' the plugin role
<Blou_Aap> join #war3admin applecake
<Err404NotFound> kla, and how do i know that?
<tdg911> i have a shell script that when run via cl everything works fine.  I have one statement that is being piped into awk '{print $8} but when cron runs the script the output is the 7th column or this awk '{print $7}
<guntbert> Blou_Aap: if that was a password - change it
<a|3x> ubuntu is such total crap, whoever works on the code must be beheaded immediately
<guntbert> !ot | a|3x
<kla> Err404NotFound, as xangua also said, Tools->Add-ons->Plugins you'll find a list, disable any you don't need from there
<ubottu> a|3x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Err404NotFound> kla, hmmm, lemme see
<a|3x> why the bloody crap did it delete my script
<fael> it forgives for pesimo English
<ashwini> i want to install java on my ubuntu
<a|3x> whoever works on the ext3 kernel code is an idiot
<LateralForce> Are Virtual memory and Swap not the same thing? A have an app that uses 1.5gig virtual memory but my swap isn't used nearly as much as that..
<CrAzE124> Could someone do me a small favour? I want to register Nessus but I'm not getting the key sent to me, I've tried like 3 different email addresses. Can someone just register here: http://www.nessus.org/plugins/index.php and send me the key if they get the e-mail? Maybe they've noticed that I've tried a couple of times from the same IP...
<guntbert> a|3x: watch you language - and start with telling your problem
<a|3x> i ran out of space and opened nano to edit the script but after saving it disappeared
<ashwini> for that i am downloading rpm.bin file
<nibbler> a|3x, thats normal, it could not be saved, disk full....
<fael> Brazilian there
<guntbert> !rpm | ashwini
<ubottu> ashwini: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ashwini> would that run on my ubuntu??
<a|3x> guntbert: no, the script which i worked on for hours was gone
<ashwini> yes rpm
<guntbert> ashwini: don't use rpm
<tdg911> never lost any files when running ext3
<tdg911> or jfs for that matter
<ashwini> so should i stop downloading and get another one
<a|3x> guntbert: wtf, it should have told me that there is not enough disk space, not purge my script!
<mawst> I have sound in Quake 3 but not if I use the smp binary. Weird.
<ashwini> which one should i download?
<guntbert> !software | ashwini
<ubottu> ashwini: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<kla> !java | ashwini
<ubottu> ashwini: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<kajtek> elo
<wirechief> a|3x: whats the name of your script ?  did you try locate nameofmyscript (use sudo updatedb first)
<tdg911> should have had a script in place to warn you of a full drive :(
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<a|3x> wirechief: the script file is there, and its empty
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<guntbert> a|3x: until you manage to use nice language I won't talk with you
<ashwini> can you tell me how to install it from prompt?
<a|3x> guntbert: sorry, i am not a happy camper now
<kla> lorenzo, you have to type '/j #ubuntu-it' thx
<katze> Hallo people, I'm wondering how to install palimpsest on Ubuntu 9.04... any clues?
<wirechief> a|3x: hmm maybe theres a backup file
<ZykoticK9> maweki, are you using ioQuake when you are getting sound?  I have never gotten sound from the points release of Quake 3 for a long time.
<guntbert> ashwini: what are you trying to install?
<ashwini> java
<a|3x> wirechief: where?
<ashwini> i want to install java
<maweki> wrong highlight ZykoticK9
<guntbert> !java | ashwini thats the way to do it
<ubottu> ashwini thats the way to do it: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ZykoticK9> maweki, sorry
<ZykoticK9> mawst,  are you using ioQuake when you are getting sound?  I have never gotten sound from the points release of Quake 3 for a long time.
<maweki> np, ZykoticK9, just highlight the other guy so he notices ;)
<wirechief> a|3x: hmm maybe theres a backup file    nameoffile.~
<LateralForce> Virtual memory = RAM + Swap?
<ashwini> sorry but um not getting you.can u pls tell me a way so that i can install java from terminal like apt-get install or something?
<ikonia> !java | ashwini
<ubottu> ashwini: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<kla> LateralForce, virtually, yes :p :)
<Err404NotFound> mplayer /totem, which of these also shows a progress bar when playing a video in firefox?
<guntbert> !who | ashwini
<ubottu> ashwini: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: so basically, nano tried to save my script and it thought it saved but it appears the kernel tried to allocate new blocks but didn't and reset the the original pointers or something
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: no ~ backup, by the way
<ashwini> ok thanx i get u ppl
<guntbert> ashwini: just follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<wirechief> a|3x: well thats wierd, sounds like your sol
<kla> ashwini, please read the links you're given before asking for more help. Thank you. :)
<zanberdo> I'm having trouble mounting my ipod. I get an error "Cannot mount volume: Unable to mount the volume 'KELLEY'S IP'." I have been using this same iPod on this same machine for the last 8 months without error. I can also mount it to other machines (both ubuntu and windows) and on this same machine under windows.
<zanberdo> I've found that when it mounts gnome-mount generates some errors (posting to pastebin)...
<katze> With my palimpsest quandry - it's not showing up in synaptic, I've checked the website, it only has the manual... are there other disc utilities out there for Jaunty?
<zanberdo> http://pastebin.com/SKap7X7U
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: and this is not the only annoying problem with unstable ubuntu code, even lts
<wirechief> a|3x: you might be having disk problems, i would boot a live session and do a fsck on the HD
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: no, i noticed this problem some time ago, my disk works fine
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: but i will do fsck
<kla> zanberdo, has the drive been uncleanly unmounted before? If so run a manual umount before further attempts
<mawst> ZykoticK9, heh it's an interesting problem. ioquake gives me sound but puts my monitor out of scan range by default... so I use the point release.... I had to install a libsdl for pulse I think
<guntbert> a|3x: please stop that ranting - all that happened was you made an error by filling up your disk
<zanberdo> kla no, I have mounted and unmounted it cleanly on another similarly configured machine (had considered that first off)
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: well, actually, the script records video and it was unable to mount remote smb share so it saved everything to the disk until it filled up
<wirechief> a|3x: check your disk with df - h see what % you have
<mawst> ZykoticK9, have a look at libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio and try again if you feel up to it.
<ZykoticK9> maweki, ioquake won't let you play online either as it's an altered version
<mawst> ah...
<ZykoticK9> mawst, thanks!
<kla> zanberdo, that's as far as I can guess from the last line in your pastebin
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: i deleted some files, so i got space now, but too late
<maweki> ZykoticK9, again ;)
<mawst> np
<zanberdo> the following line from gnome-mount: ** Message: Mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_2A08_2844 org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure : mount: /dev/sdc2 already mounted or /media/KELLEY'S IP busy  makes me think it's something to do with hal but I'm not sure.
<mawst> Good luck
<heoa> Is a tree with (1,100,2)-inorder walk a binary tree?
<CrAzE124> anyone?
<ashwini> java -version
<ashwini> java version "1.6.0_0"
<ashwini> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.4.1) (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu12)
<ashwini> OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b08, mixed mode, sharing)
<ZykoticK9> maweki, so sorry - i'm an idiot today obviously
<FloodBot2> ashwini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: sorry about ranting, but i gave ubuntu many tries and had problems every time, debian was much more stable
<ashwini> is this ok or do i need something else
<zanberdo> I've verified that the UUID for the device is indeed 2A08_2844  (I had thought maybe the UUID got screwed up)
<kla> heoa, are you sure you're in the right channel? ;-p
<guntbert> a|3x: so you learned a lesson: watch your free space :-)
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: for example, my ubuntu lts server installation is having strange "cpu stuck" messages to do with iscsi target daemon, wtf
<heoa> kla: dunno any data-structures channel
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: and why did they moved on to kde 4 before it was ready for production use?
<Nebula> please can someone pm me and help me please
<ZykoticK9> mawst, other then installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio was there anything else you had to do?  it was already installed on my system.
<Guest21517> hello!
<teffers> hey guys any way if sorting dhclient so it acctually looks at the right adress it seems to be goign for netmask 255.255.255.255 wen my routers netmask is 255.255.255.0
<ashwini> can anyone tell me how to set the classpath. this is my java version
<ashwini> java -version
<dyek> !find openssl_devel
<ashwini> java version "1.6.0_0"
<ashwini> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.4.1) (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu12)
<ashwini> OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b08, mixed mode, sharing)
<FloodBot2> ashwini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !pm | Nebula
<ubottu> Package/file openssl_devel does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Nebula: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hector> hola
<teffers> heres a paste bin of all info i think youd need to help me figure otu what my problem is
<teffers> NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch rfkill1 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ssb0:0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill1) (driver <unknown>)
<teffers> NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ssb0:0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
<teffers> NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ssb0:0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<teffers> NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).
<FloodBot2> teffers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GeekSquid> zanberdo: could it have somthing to do with the " ' " in KELLY'S IP  ... possibly not accepting the single quote
<kla> heoa, heheh, try something like #c or any other pedantic programming language channel chances you'll find someone willing to assist
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: oh i have learned my lesson, don't use unstable kernel such as the one ubuntu provides, common, when i run out of space i should be getting out of space messages, not files perged...
<wirechief> teffers check man dhclient for options that can be used.
<a|3x> guntbert, wirechief: it could have been nano, i need to investigate more
<zanberdo> GeekSquid, thought about that, but as I said, it's been working for the last 8 months as is, and it works on a similarly configured (ubuntu 9.04) machine...
<teffers> wirechief, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XprHaGyq
<teffers> check that otu
<teffers> i been getting these proble,s for 2 days now
<teffers> and i done 3 reinstalls to try and figure otu whats causign the problem
<teffers> it jsut rnaodmly started happening
<kla> heoa, I can't personally help you, I haven't gotten that far into my textbook yet
<teffers> wirechief, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XprHaGyq
<guntbert> !enter | teffers
<teffers> check
<ubottu> teffers: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<teffers> sorrry
<teffers> im extreamlyd yslexic
<teffers> and dont think what im typiogn its a force fo habit
<teffers> i am sorry
<wirechief> teffers check your wifi disable switch make sure its on
<Seanehawk> Can I have some help with something?
<eremite> For some strange reason Ubuntu thought I wanted to change my mail program from Thunderbird to Thunderbrid 3 and it looks like crap.  The text is all white on a white background and it's hardly useable.  How do I fix this major mistake?  I didnt want Ubuntu to mess up my mail app, which should work fine since I havent doen any tweaking to this system except for updates.
<ZykoticK9> !ask > Seanehawk
<ubottu> Seanehawk, please see my private message
<Nebula> how do i fix
<Nebula> install the via driver!
<ikonia> eremite: thunderbird 3 is not packaged in the repo's yet - where di dyou get it ?
<Seanehawk> Ubuntu won't boot
<Nebula> .../usr/bin/install: cannot stat `./bin/via_drv.so': No such file or directory
<Nebula> .../usr/bin/install: cannot stat `./bin/libGL.so.1.2.via_unichrome': No such file or directory
<Nebula> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `./bin/via_unichrome_dri.so': No such file or directory
<Nebula> .../usr/bin/install: cannot stat `./bin/via.ko': No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> Nebula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seanehawk> I attempt to boot
<ashwini> can anyone tell me how to setpath for java environment
<Seanehawk> It says Syntax error
<Seanehawk> Or something
<Seanehawk> I can't read it all
<Seanehawk> It disappears too fast.
<ZykoticK9> !enter > Seanehawk
<ubottu> Seanehawk, please see my private message
<Seanehawk> It makes beep, shows that, and dissapears
<teffers> wireshark i cant tell if itds on or off cos its a stupid fn key
<eremite> ikona from the repos.  Ubuntu's update manager poped up and like usual I accepted the updates.
<teffers> but if it was off
<teffers> why woudl it scan and asociate
<ikonia> eremite: what version of ubuntu ?
<eremite> Karmic, ikona
<eremite> ikonia, Karmic
<Seanehawk> Halp pl0x
<ikonia> eremite: 2.0.0.23 is the latest in ubuntu
<wirechief> teffers do you see your wlan0 with iwconfig ?
<ashwini> can anyone tell me how to set classpath for java
<ikonia> Seanehawk: please talk in english - not "l33t spe4k"
<eremite> ikonia, I have the latest ubuntu.  Im not stupid.
<ikonia> ashwini: CLASSPATH=/where/you/want
<teffers> full asociation untill ti times out
<teffers> on the dhcp
<ikonia> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11814 kB, installed size 35316 kB
<dante123> hi all, trying to print from windowsxp to ubuntu 9.10 computer with Brother HL-2140 usb printer.  I can see the computer but printer does not show up (although it does for another ubuntu pc and is published on network) Any ideas
<ashwini> i cant get you. what do you mean by where you want?
<ikonia> eremite: so as you can see 2.0.0.23 is the latest version from ubuntu - not 3, so I doubt it's came from an ubuntu repo
<ikonia> ashwini: you can set it to where you want
<teffers> wirechief,  i get full acociation mac adress essid key channel the works everything is as it shoudl be
<Nebula> i am trying to install via drivers i have made them yet i get errors when running ./vinstall_ubuntu
<sysdoc> eremite, just throw a different theme into thunderbird
<kla> dante123, you may have to configure CUPS to exports its printers via the SMB protocol
<dante123> could it be usb permissions thing....
<zanberdo> so i'm thinking maybe I should reload usb_storage module, however, when I attempt to rmmod usb_storage I get "ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use". I can verify i have no usb devices attached, so I attempt to force it with rmmod -f usb_storage and get "ERROR: Removing 'usb_storage': Resource temporarily unavailable"
<eremite> ikonia, listen mate. Listen again, for the second time.  I INSTALLED FROM THE UPDATE MANAGER and I dont care if you believe me or not.  I know what I did.
<xor> Hi there.
<ashwini> u mean to say i can myself set the classpath for java?
<dante123> kla, how do I do that?
<zanberdo> how can I determine what resource is holding onto usb_storage?
<ikonia> eremite: that can't be - unless you have non-standard repo's in. Can you pastebin your sources.list please.
<xor> I want to make some xrandr changes permanent, I know about .xprofile, /etc/gdm/Init/Default, about xorg.conf, and .bashrc, but none of there ways fix the resolution before the splash screen comes up.
<teffers> wirechief, and it nto only kmy router ti does it on all 3 of my naihgborugh which i kdinalyt asked if i could use to test the errors and my firends
<Seanehawk> Can't boot up, says Syntax error, beeps, and goes to a command screen.
<teffers> kindly*
<guntbert> !attitude | eremite don't "mate" us please
<ubottu> eremite don't "mate" us please: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xor> And I've read the changes to GDM should have been active by the time the splash screen comes up, but they just don't.
<kla> !printer | dante123 see that last link
<ubottu> dante123 see that last link: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dante123> is there a way to get into cups from browser?  (localhost something)
<ashwini> and not like in windows as we used to create the variable there and set the the path of the bin...
<kla> dante123, http://localhost:631
<ikonia> dante123: cups is configured through a web interfaces, I think the port is 630
<ikonia> ahhh 631 as kla said
<dante123> i have the printer working....from the host and another ubuntu pc.
<wirechief> teffers do you have a ip with ifconfig  ?
<eremite> guntbert, what the hell is wrong with calling someone mate?  Are you thick?  Do you even know what the word means?
<ikonia> eremite: lets stay on track - can you pastebin your sources.list file so if we can work out where this update came from
<teffers> no ti dosent gateghr it read the paste bin is hopwed
<kla> dante123, probably because CUPS has its own protocol, the other unix has no problem with it
<teffers> it shows it nto pullign the ips
<Seanehawk> Nobody wants to help out a bro?
<infid> how can i play a DVD in ubuntu 9.10? Totem sees the disc but when i try to play it it says cant read
<dandaman> i have ubuntu netbook remix and usually when i choose to load ubuntu(i dual boot in xp and unr) it will go to grub and let me pick a kernel. Starting today, instead of going to the screen where i can choose a kernel, it went to a minimal BASH-like line editor
<GeekSquid> !ask | Seanehawk
<ubottu> Seanehawk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dante123> kla any ideas where I set cups to use samba protocol
<dandaman> how do i load up ubuntu?
<dandaman> from this
<teffers> it shows that the dhcp isnt grabbing the ips in the pastre bin wirechief
<IdleOne> Seanehawk: help out with?
<dandaman> and why is it going there instead of the list of kernels like it usually does
<pratik_narain> can somebody please help me configure micromax mmx372g usb modem. its not detected by network manager as it requires usb_modeswitch to work. i tried usb_modeswitch and used wvdial to connect. the modem is recognized by wvdial but i'm not able to connect.
<Seanehawk> Ubuntu won't boot
<Seanehawk> It says syntax error, beeps, and goes to a command screen
<IdleOne> Seanehawk: what happens if you type startx at the command promtp?
<ZykoticK9> infid, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<kla> dante123, did you look at that last link?
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: would you pastebin your wvdial.conf?
<Seanehawk> I don't believe I saw that on avalible commands
<Seanehawk> I installed an updated, restarted it
<Seanehawk> Then I got this
<jumpnmustang> Anyone know  a good complete back up to iso software?
<dandaman>  i have ubuntu netbook remix and usually when i choose to load ubuntu(i dual boot in xp and unr) it will go to grub and let me pick a kernel. Starting today, instead of going to the screen where i can choose a kernel, it went to a minimal BASH-like line editor...why is it going there instead of the kernel list and how do i load up ubuntu from there?
<jumpnmustang> Freeware is betterware.:-)
<kla> Seanehawk, which stage of booting does it break? Early on on the GRUB screen? Or later after the system is loaded?
<IdleOne> Seanehawk: type startx see if it loads the GUI
<Seanehawk> My problem is the same as Dandaman
<Seanehawk> Same dual-boot even
<wirechief> teffers do you have a ip with ifconfig  ?  do you have a dns server ?  check with cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385284/ please help
<BigMoopies> What can you use in replace of MicroSoft Silverlight ?
<ikonia> Nebula: what are you trying to do ?
<Azelphur> BigMoopies: moonlight
<kla> !grub | dandaman Seanehawk
<Seanehawk> IdleOne: Thanks, I'll try that
<ubottu> dandaman Seanehawk: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Azelphur> !moonlight | BigMoopies
<ubottu> BigMoopies: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<Nebula> install via drivers
<Nebula> running ./vinstall_ubuntu
<ikonia> Nebula: ok - so the error is complaining that there is no such file - have you checked that those files exist ?
<ehnde> is there a channel for netbook remix?
<kla> dandaman, Seanehawk : that's probably a broken grub.cfg file, if you can pastebin the contents of that file..
<teffers> wirechief, im not gogin to get an ip in ifconfig if the DHCP IS PULLKING THEM
<dzwiecu> hello
<zanberdo> is there a way to determine what is using a module? in my case usb_storage, which is preventing me from rmmod'ing it?
<erUSUL> zanberdo: lsmod shows it
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: ya sure. http://pastebin.com/hYYAS5s6
<Nebula> i am not sure where the files have gone but the make and makeinstall succeded
<Seanehawk> kla: Where is it located and what program is needed to view Ubuntu files on Windows?
<ikonia> zanberdo: do you have a usb enabled Pc ?
<psycho_oreos> and modinfo <modulename>
<teffers> wirechief, Read http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XprHaGyq
<erUSUL> zanberdo: try « sudo modprobe -r usb_storage »
<teffers> you mgith then udnerstand the situation abit more
<seanbrystone> what package do i need for a GUI VIM, I still want to keep the CLI version though
<wirechief> teffers you need to see some thing like this in the results of ifconfig: inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<psycho_oreos> Seanehawk, dualboot or wubi?
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: gvim ?
<Seanehawk> psycho_oreos: Wubi
<psycho_oreos> Seanehawk, ahh not sure if its wubi then
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, ok i tried vim-gnome, ill give that a try :D
<zanberdo> erUSUL: lsmod shows that usb_storage is indeed resident. however, it's not clear to me what resource is using it. ikonia: yes erUSUL will try now
<teffers> wirechief, i wotn get those resulkts
<teffers> if
<ujjain> Why does Ubuntu have a grub.cfg and not bootmenu.lst?
<teffers> DHCP dosent pull ips fromt he router
<dandaman> i used wubi to install also
<kla> Seanehawk, the file is /boot/grub/grub.cfg and I don't think it's viewable on windows :( - but if you know a bit about GRUB commands you can load the system manually even without the menu
<psycho_oreos> zanberdo, there's modinfo as well
<teffers> whitch it isnt cos erm dhcp seem to be timign out
<wirechief> teffers your killswitch is enabled you wont get anything till its enabled
<zanberdo> psycho_oreos, thanks. let me see what that tells me
<kla> ujjain, probably because it's using GRUB2, not the old .97
<dandaman> kla: how do you load it without the grub menu?
<IdleOne> ujjain: because it uses grub2 as of 9.10 release
<teffers> it is enable
<teffers> else iw ouldent be able toi scan
<tharok> ujjain due to grub2
<bikcmp> Hi, I can't remove a network share
<bikcmp> How can I do it?
<teffers> and attempt to connect
<teffers> but if you read my pastebin
<Seanehawk> I'll try to pastebin it
<teffers> youd acctually see this
<Seanehawk> Be back in a few.
<dante123> kla, one of those links has a pretty good how-to.....thanks! :-)
<ujjain> kla; IdleOne; tharok: Thanks!
<erUSUL> zanberdo: typical lsmod line parport                32221  2 parport_pc,lp   that shows that lp and parport_pc (2 modules) depend on parport
<p1oooop> hello everyone, how do I get GRUB to use an NFS as the root filesystem?
<Nebula> sorry ikonia i am a total noob could you please try and help me as this is hard for me
<zanberdo> psycho_oreos, sadly though that provides a heck of a lot of info, it doesn't tell me what I'm looking for (I don't think)
<dante123> hi all, is there a GUI way to edit startup OS menu....for grub2
<kla> dante123, you're welcome. hope it works :-)
<teffers> wirechief, i cann connect acociate and dhcp starst then fials on trying to pull ipv4 settign formt he router
<TheStreetRacer> ubuntu 9.10 support touchscreen?
<psycho_oreos> zanberdo, look for the lines depends:
<teffers> then network manager kills it all afetr a certain epriod
<ikonia> TheStreetRacer: xorg has some touch screen support, it depends on your screen
<p1oooop> dante123: well, using gedit is pretty good... as long as you know what you are doing :D
<zanberdo> erUSUL: $ lsmod |grep usb_storage usb_storage            99648  1
<TheStreetRacer> ok tanks
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, I had to install vim-gnome, it said gvim is a virtual package provided by vim-gtk and vim-gnome :)
<kla> !grub > dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman, please see my private message
<TheStreetRacer> my pc is HP iq512
<zanberdo> psycho_oreos, $ modinfo usb_storage ... depends:  <blank>
<erUSUL> zanberdo: it does not depend on any other module. something else is preventing the rrmmod
<dante123> <p1oooop> i thought grub2 works differently and you cant just edit a file...
<p1oooop> dante123: there is a command to make it autoupdate; however, I think the file is set as read-only
<zanberdo> erUSUL, aye, that's what it appears
<zanberdo> erUSUL, I guess the question is: what
<erUSUL> zanberdo: maybe you have some usb disk mounted? or flash drive?
<dante123> i knew how to do it with the old grub....but this new one confuses me
<Nebula> brb
<zanberdo> erUSUL, nope, nothing attached to USB atm
<p1oooop> dante123: I would suggest making a "backup copy" of grub.cfg and then deleting it
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: are you there
<erUSUL> zanberdo: modprobe -r does not work either?
<p1oooop> dante123: it being the original file
<infid> thanks ZykoticK9
<wirechief> teffers if you had wicd you could set a static ip, i am not sure about network-manager being able to do that. apt-get install wicd if you can.
<teffers> sorry im gettign irate with you wirechief  but you dotn seem to be readign the paste bin
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: please be patient ... look at this ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/385291/
<zanberdo> erUSUL, hangs... :(
<wirechief> teffers i read it, your kill switch is enabled.
<teffers> i can but i dotn wann lose netwoprk manager cos i use it to connect usign my wireless dongle which im using atm
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: ya. i'm sorry
<wirechief> teffers i cant help you
<p1oooop> dante123: then from there, running "sudo grub-mkconfig"
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: what is the make/model of the 3g card you are using? & what country?
<teffers> my kiklll switch is maybe enabled
<bikcmp> How do I remove a shared network folder?
<raipens> Anyone knows easy way to get rid of that amd unsupported hardware watermark
<erUSUL> zanberdo: :/. something i do not get... your lsmod shows usb_storage as used by one module (the 1 after the size) but does not show which  module it is
<bikcmp> under places, I want to remove it.
<teffers> but that menas myt wirelss is turned on
<ZykoticK9> infid, glad to help
<teffers> cos other wise if it was off i would not be able to get as far as acosciatioon would i
<zanberdo> erUSUL, now you see my confusion... :)
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: My modem is micromax mmx372g 3g usb modem. i'm using it in India with a BSNL 3G SIM card
<zanberdo> erUSUL, that and I can't force it to remove
<IdleOne> bikcmp: right click the folder and go into properties > Sharing
<bikcmp> IdleOne: It won't let me right click it.
<bikcmp> just disappears.
<Seanehawk> What program can I use to view Ubuntu files via Windows?
<IdleOne> bikcmp: not from the menu but from within nautilus
<erUSUL> zanberdo: well removing a module is major surgery as far as the kernel is concerned ;) it only does it when it is really safe
<p1oooop> dante123: so, a recap of everything I just said... 1: find the grub.cfg file 2: make a copy of the file 3: delete the original 4: run "sudo grub-mkconfig"
<zanberdo> I hate to concede that I may have to reboot, but I think it's time. This time I won't attempt to plug in any usb devices and see if I can at least remove/reinstall the module... (note: i have attempted rebooting to "resolve" the problem already to no avail)
<erUSUL> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<wiesshund> Seanehawk, you mean like SAMBA file sharing?
<kla> Seanehawk, if the filesystem you installed with is ext4 you will NOT be able to view using Windows
<pratik_narain> !3g
<yilia85> vhhv
<erUSUL> zanberdo: why do you need to remove the module?
<piero> Hi! I have some broken packets in my dump file (wireshark says there's a cut in the middle of some packets). Can I fix it? (I can't merge those files until I don't fix this problem). Thanks
<yilia85> iy
<p1oooop> dante123: and of course, if it doesn't work, restore the original from the backup
<kla> p1oooop, what's the purpose of #4 ?
<zanberdo> erUSUL, I don't, per se. However, since I am unable to mount the USB device I had thought I might next attempt to remove and reinstall the module to assess whether or not this has an impact.
<kla> p1oooop, regenerate grub.cfg ? I thought update-grub2 should do that too
<bikcmp> IdleOne: how would I get there?
<dante123> <p1oooop> will "sudo grub-mkconfig" let me decide the order of os boot up?
<p1oooop> kla: to make the grub.cfg file again
<p1oooop> dante123: ahh, I see what you want to do
<GeekSquid> How does one set notifications to last a little longer?
<zanberdo> erUSUL, if you'd like, I'm happy to restate my original problem, which is simply that my ipod is not mounting...
<dante123> I simply want to put the Windows at the top (loads first by default) and linux after that
<p1oooop> dante123: well, someone decided to make the file "read-only" so you can't save :P
<zanberdo> erUSUL, by this I mean I'm happy to provide whatever details you'd like :)
<Seanehawk> Ext2 viewer not working.
<zanberdo> erUSUL, always happy to help get help! :)
<Seanehawk> Can't pastebin grub.cfg
<dante123> <p1oooop> so basically you cannot change boot order (at least not as easily as in old grub)???
<{C}ronos> can anyone tell me how to mount a device after umount through terminal?
<erUSUL> zanberdo: trigger the factoid is probably all i can do. i've never owned an ipod
<p1oooop> dante123: well, not easily
<matt_f> is it possible to route rendered graphics over a network? (so basically have one box running an openGL application, but rather than outputting to the screen, it sends the display scenes over the network)
<erUSUL> zanberdo: but many ipods can not be mounted as usb_storage
<p1oooop> dante123: you can still copy the file and delete the file
<dante123> what was the thinking behind that....
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<{C}ronos> without unpluging and repluging
<zanberdo> erUSUL, thanks. however, this particular ipod has been used on this machine for the last 8 months up until just yesterday, so I know it can mount it.
<IdleOne> bikcmp: click on Places > Home folder and navigate to the folder you want to stop sharing
<kla> dante123, you can edit '/etc/default/grub' and set GRUB_DEFAULT= line and then issue 'sudo update-grub2' to regenerate your grub.cfg
<dante123> <p1oooop> the only thing I want to change is boot order....but doing what you suggest isn't going to do what I need is it?
<p1oooop> dante123: so, make a "backup copy", then make a blank file of the same name "grub.cfg"
<Nebula> ok guys i put together a much better detailed description of my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/ please help
<dandaman> none of the info on the grubhowto page is helping me boot into unr
<guntbert> {C}ronos: what kind of device? usb?
<p1oooop> dante123: then from there, copy your original file into the new one
<zanberdo> erUSUL, and in this case I  think (stress think) it's more to do with the automounter than with the ipod, as I've verified this ipod can be mounted on other machines of similar configuration and on this same machine under windows.
<{C}ronos> yes a usb
<bikcmp> IdleOne: I think you mis-understood, I ment I did places>connect to server
<zanberdo> erUSUL, so I'm thinking it's something to do with my install being broken somewhere, and it had to have happened recently.
<dante123> kla, but when you regenerate the grub.cfg won't it just give you the same thing....ubuntu first...windows last???
<p1oooop> dante123: well, we need to make the file writable in order to change boot order
<erUSUL> zanberdo: weird; but i do not have any insight in the issue sorry
<guntbert> {C}ronos: then I don't think its possible
<wiesshund> grub2 boot order --<< http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306670 >>--
<zanberdo> erUSUL, no problem, maybe someone else in the channel has seen a snippet of the conversation and has some other suggestions. I'm also researching google as we type
<Goldark> someone have got a freezing game issue on ubuntu karmic 9.10 ?
<{C}ronos> thanks for the help anyway guntbert
<kla> Pfft laptop keyboard went crazy
<dandaman> when i write ls in the GNU GRUB line editor i get a bunch of filesystems, none which are ext3(my unr filesystem)
<dandaman> does that mean i have lost my kernel?
<Manuel_DVB> hi Guys
<Goldark> dandaman you coulndt run linux if you losed your kernel;
<IdleOne> bikcmp: i think you are right. can you please restate your question
<kla> dante123, but the GRUB_DEFAULT line makes it select your windows entry by default
<|Wannabe|> hi... anyone can help me configuring Nessus?
<Manuel_DVB> has someone here ever tried to install Digittrade DVB-T USB Stick  - remote control?
<kla> dante123, matters little what comes first in the list
<bikcmp> IdleOne: I used connect to server to try to connect to a server, and now I want to remove it from the list.
<Goldark> If someone know how to fix the game freezing issue on exit in Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 plz pm me would be much appreciated
<infid> what's the quickest way to find out if my wifi is encrypted?
<p1oooop> infid: use the network manager
<IdleOne> bikcmp: hmm not sure, sorry.
<james> hi
<dante123> okay kla, so right now the line reads "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" what do I change it to (say windows is number 7 on list)
<p1oooop> hey james
<Guest45547> how
<matt_f> is it possible to route rendered graphics over a network? (so basically have one box running an openGL application, but rather than outputting to the screen, it sends the display scenes over the network
<p1oooop> dante123: I would assume it goes by menu order
<Guest45547> i wanna chart!
<dandaman> can someone please help me with my grub issues :( i really need linux to be working right now, i have to do some programming
<kla> dandaman, when you type ls you get a bunch of partitions, use 'set root=(hdX,Y)' then 'linux /boot/<kernel file you have>' then 'initrd /boot/<corresponding initrd.img file>' then 'boot'
<p1oooop> dandaman: k
<|Wannabe|> how i can discover if a deamon is active at a tcp port on my OC?
<p1oooop> dandaman: fire away
<magn3ts> Why the hell does my touchpad keep turning back on even though I have gsynaptics open and its unchecked? If I close it and reopen it Ubuntu keeps reactivating the freaking mouse
<|Wannabe|> Pc?
<Guest45547> dandaman
<bikcmp> I used connect to server to try to connect to a server, and now I want to remove it from the list.
 * magn3ts edit, language, sorry
<Guest45547> dandaman
<dante123> <p1oooop> so I count down to the line that windows is on?  (there are a couple of memtests in there too)
<dandaman> kla but the problem is i cant find which one is my ext3 filesystem
<Guest45547> hello member
<p1oooop> dante123: I would assume (I never used menuorder)
<dandaman> i get a FAT system, NTFS, ext2, then 2 unknowns
<kla> dante123, I'd say it's menu order as well, if it's the 7th put "6" there since it starts at 0
<p1oooop> dante123: you would have to use VIM to edit it though
<Guest45547> any body to chart with me!
<Goldark> someone have got a freezing game issue on ubuntu karmic 9.10 ? if thats the case pm me plz
<|Wannabe|> hi guis... help me please...
<p1oooop> dante123: because gedit doesn't support writing over read-only files
<Guest45547> no body!
<Guest45547> hello
<GeekSquid> Guest45547: this is not a chart/chat channel .. it is a support channel for ubuntu .. take all other topics elsewhere
<Guest45547> are you crazy?
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/ please take a look ikonia
<dante123> kla <p1oooop> wiil try thanks
<kla> p1oooop, dante123 : gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<GeekSquid> !guidelines | Guest45547
<ubottu> Guest45547: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<p1oooop> dandaman: if you really want to, you can always just do it yourself... (manual GRUB menu)
<vexati0n> i need some help with 10.04 Alpha 3 !
<|Wannabe|> i've some problem configuring Nessus on karmic
<p1oooop> kla: I tired, doesn't work... I'm speaking from experience
<ZykoticK9> vexati0n, ask in #ubuntu+1
<dandaman> p1oooop: i dont know how to do that
<GeekSquid> vexati0n: Lucid support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<vexati0n> thanks
<p1oooop> dandaman: well, do you know how the grub.cfg file works? as in what does what
<comutamike> hi guys - who can i talk to about gpg support / questions?
<nouwanda> hi
<dandaman> p1oooop: no :\
<p1oooop> kla: the only way to go past it in gedit is to copy the file, make a new grub.cfg and paste what was in the original into the new file
<raven> 3D VIDEO: have two synchronus video streams - how to create a 3d match of it (color/pol...)
<ozyhidden> algum brasileiro?
<xangua> !br | ozyhidden
<ubottu> ozyhidden: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<p1oooop> dandaman: how did you get it so that you can't run linux anymore?
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/
<dandaman> p1oooop: i have no idea
<dandaman> p1oooop: i didnt do anything
<coz_> comutamike,  which questions?
<dandaman> p1oooop: maybe it was an update i installed
<p1oooop> dandaman: well, can you pastebin the file for me?
<Goldark> someone have got a freezing game issue on ubuntu karmic 9.10 ?
<dandaman> p1oooop: no because i cant even get to it
<Killingsmi> hi
<nouwanda> no, no issue for me
<p1oooop> dandaman: look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Goldark> cos im always freezing on exit  its qite anoying
<|Wannabe|> damnation!!!!!
<nouwanda> on witch game?
<Goldark> all game
<kla> Goldark, which game is it and do you have your gfx drivers installed?
<web5|org|ua> How to mount from command-line forcing NO default_permissions ?
<comutamike> coz_: I signed up for a gpg key like last release - jackelope.  Anyway I've come to restore my private key / public key onto a development virtual machine I'm using to do some packaging, but I can only find my private key.  My question was - is there any point in trying to recover it, or do I just generate a new key
<Goldark> I got gfxc driver installed and all my game freeze when i click exit
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: here is the output of wvdial even after I modified the wvdial.conf file. http://pastebin.com/GX8R56Xp
<comutamike> coz_: I hadn't had the key sign by anyone else - can I generate the public key from the private key?
<coz_> comutamike,  I have had this issue myself in the past...generally I generated a new one
<Goldark> I got gfxcdriver installed and all my game freeze when i click exit
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/ this is really annoying and i dont know what i am doing please help
<comutamike> coz_:  That's good to know - I was leaning towards that approach - I just wasn't sure what to do with the keys - I;ve checked the keyserver and I can't see my key on there - but I was just concerned that without the public key I can't revoke my current key
<Moooo> Did anyone tested the LXDE environment ? i'm interested in getting the best out of my laptop battery when i'm writing text at class, should i grab LXDE or should i start writing in the ctrl+alt+F2 terminal ? i think both are better than gnome on the battery, what do you guys think ???
<coz_> comutamike,  I then saved everything to files so that I can keep track of the new key :)
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: did you get the previous message?
<magnus_> whats an easy way to check (in shellscript) if a directory exists, and run a command if it does.. otherwise just return exit code 0?
<comutamike> coz_:  I have a copy of the private key - and I assumed that this was all I needed to maintain as the public stuff is well... public
<magnus_> (so no error occurs if dir does not exist)
<erUSUL> magnus_: help test
<erUSUL> magnus_: in bash
<LateralForce> In top, is SWAP not the amount of swap space an application uses? Because the numbers dont add up..
<magnus_> i did like this: [ -d mydir ] && mycommand .. but that returns exit code != 0 when mydir does not exist
<mawst> ZykoticK9, did you get it working?
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: yes ... try     *99***1# just to see if it changes anything
<TViYH> how can i start a new screen session with a name detached and run a script inside it at the same time
<TViYH> on one line
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: i tried it but nothing changes. actually after the wvdial command fails, the modem is again mounted in the storage mode and i've to reconnect it to the usb port everytime.
<freebsd_fan\home> what is the easiest way to install apache mysql php combo?
<freebsd_fan\home> i have the gui up
<TViYH> how can i start a new screen session with a name detached and run a script inside it at the same time, all with one command
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: is there a microSD in the slot?
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: No
<raven> 3D VIDEO: have two synchronus video streams - how to create a 3d match of it (color/pol...)
<ZykoticK9> mawst, nope :(  tried using 32bit version of library as well, no go.  I've tried numberous times to get Quake 3 sound working, haven't in probably 2 years
<erUSUL> magnus_: if [[ -a dir && -d dir ]]; then echo "Exists and is dir"; else echo "Nil/Zero/Zilch/Nada"; fi
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  I'm converting an HD video from AVI to mov format.  For the -target option, I keep trying different formats, but none seem to be hd.  Any tips?  Thanks.
<trism> TViYH: screen -S sessionname -d -m command;
<TViYH> ty
<j0nr> I am trying to get a network printer working...I have shared the printer on the windows machine and am currently half way thru the add new printer in xubunut...I have found the printer I want and it is now asking me for a driver...HP website says I need HPLIP, but I am unsure what I need.
<TViYH> with a ; at the end?
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: actually its the ZeroCD mode which enables the vendors to store windows drivers on the modem device only so as to not require a CD for installation.
<mawst> :/
<trism> TViYH: not necessary, force of habit
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: try adding Dial Command = ATDT  to wvdial.conf as opposed to ATD
<guntbert> freebsd_fan\home: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: okay
<stefg> j0nr: does that printer have its own network interface or is it just connected to the windows machine ?
<GeekSquid> j0nr: sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-data
<j0nr> stefg: usb to the windows machine...I have found it in the new printer wizard in ubuntu
<j0nr> GeekSquid: HPLIP doesnt say mine is supported...
<goose> how do I burn a CD with Amarok?
<j0nr> in the list in the wizard i see 2000 and 2500
<stefg> j0nr: so what's the exact model ?
<freebsd_fan\home> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> freebsd_fan\home: you're welcome :-)
<j0nr> stefg: hp deskjet F2280
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/
<piero> ciao
<piero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: no luck still
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: same output when you run wvdial?
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: yes except in place of ATD, there is ATDT
<jeofizikci> hi is there anyone who knows how to install seismic unix software
<airtonix> !anyone | jeofizikci
<ubottu> jeofizikci: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> j0nr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<actarus80> hi all
<j0nr> GeekSquid: lets say I install HPLIP, how do I complete the new printer wizard that is asking me to choose a driver?
<web5|org|ua> how to disable default_permissions when mount ntfs partition ?
<erUSUL> web5|org|ua: what is default_permissions ??
<web5|org|ua> erUSUL: this is moutn option from fuse !
<j0nr> erUSUL: thanks...I seem to be that far
<jeofizikci> does anyone knows how to install seismic unix software ?
<Nebula> SOMEONE PLZ http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/
<stefg> j0nr: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_f2200_series.html
<j0nr> GeekSquid: oh, HPLIP is already installed
<GeekSquid> j0nr: use the 2000 driver ... most HP printers use the same same syntax when communicating
<erUSUL> j0nr: ok; sorry ;)
<Sand3r> any knows an good manual/url for opening application thru an ssh session ? (like citrix with published applications )
<j0nr> GeekSquid: ok will try
<guntbert> Sand3r: you open the ssh session with ssh -X ....   and then you start any x-application (I try with xeyes for starters)
<jeofizikci> does anyone knows how to install seismic unix software ?
<airtonix> !anyone | jeofizikci
<ubottu> jeofizikci: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jeofizikci> help me installing a software that hasnt deb package
<airtonix> jeofizikci, have you even tried yet ?
<jeofizikci> airtonix:  yes of course
<jeofizikci> but i cannot
<Sand3r> thnx for the info, but the server hasn't got X installed, i was told i only have to install the libs ?
<arand> jeofizikci: Which software, where from, what steps have you tried, etc. < This will make answering easier ;)
<MatBoy> mhh, modem connected to ttyS0 and not seeens
<MatBoy> *seen
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: try ATDT with just *99#  we might be getting there
<jeofizikci> arand: tksu
<stefg> Sand3r: beauty of unix: server doesnt need to have X installed :-)
<jeofizikci> arand: it requires tcl/tk, i installed  that
<qweqwe> i am trying to use insmod but i see that it not have permission , how i can set permision ?
<guntbert> Sand3r: you don't need X on the server - the display is on your local machine - of course the applications must be installed there
<erUSUL> Sand3r: you do not need the xserver only the clients
<Sand3r> k thnx all, ill just start it with -X parameter... thnx
<tag> Firefox crashes every time I open gmail.
<minderaser> I've been struggling to get a Broadcam bcm4312 working on a Dell Vostro v13 since upgrading to 9.10 (in 9.04 which it came with it worked fine). I have just finished a clean install of 9.10 and followed the instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865 to install the bcmwl-kernel-source. After a reboot I do see a Broadcom STA wireless driver. When I try to activate it, a window appears briefly and it does not
<minderaser> become activated. How would I go about getting it to activate?
<[Adam|Miner]> What package should I get to allow Java to run in chrome?
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/ plz look and pm me as i am probably missing all previous messages
<zanberdo> so i "restored" (i.e. reformatted) my ipod just to eliminate this as an issue. However, this has not resolved the problem of it mounting on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop. I've checked dmesg and I see an error "device-mapper: multipath: Failing path 8:16.", so I've run multipath -v 2 -l and get 2000a27001921f121dm-3 Apple   ,iPod          [size=1.9G][features=0][hwhandler=0]\_ round-robin 0 [prio=0][enabled] \_ 2:0:0:0 sdb 8:16  [failed][undef]
<ZykoticK9> [Adam|Miner], don't think it's possible at this point
<[Adam|Miner]> Well that's a shame :(
<zanberdo> which confirms that evidently the multipath is failing...
<j0nr> GeekSquid: ok i tried the 2000 driver... prints are going thru as far as my ubuntu machine is concerned but nothing is coming out the printer
<erUSUL> minderaser: why not just use b43 ? install b43-fwcutter while coneected to internet
<umut> does anybody knows when open office is updated to 3.2 on ubuntu repos?
<erUSUL> minderaser: of course you should uninstall the other driver
<erUSUL> !latest | umut
<ubottu> umut: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<gnugi> How can I revert all GNOME setting to be equal as GNOME-failsafe?
<qweqwe> how i can set administrative privileges to my account ?
<erUSUL> qweqwe: add the account to the admin group
<gnugi> I screwed GNOME, and now I am in GNOME-failsafe, and it seems to work
<qweqwe> erUSUL:how i can do so >
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/
<guntbert> !sudo | qweqwe
<ubottu> qweqwe: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<minderaser> erUSUL: could I just install it from the cd?
<erUSUL> qweqwe: sudo adduser [username] admin
<minderaser> erUSUL: is it necessary to be connected?
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid:  no luck. same output. why does this fail at "waiting for carrier" step. there is signal light flashing on my modem
<Nebula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://pas
<Nebula> te.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.
<Nebula> com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/http://paste.ubuntu.com/385294/
<FloodBot2> Nebula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> minderaser: no; b43-fwcutter dwonloads the b43 firmware from internet. (if you must give a great thank you to broadcom for being a m**on and to dell for using broadcom instead of intel or atheros)
<qweqwe> erUSUL: i was a member of admin but still i am having problem using insmod comand
<ikonia> qweqwe: did you use sudo ?
<john__> another wireless question with some backround should I just go or wait for call
<erUSUL> qweqwe: why use insmod ? use modprobe
<stefg> qweqwe: use 'sudo modprobe <modulename>'
<minderaser> erUSUL: ah, I see. I'll give that a whirl
<user__> HI,  how do I install a theme in my UBUNTU 9.10_
<john__> not sure here so here I go
<MatBoy> mhh, weird, modem not seen at all
<john__> I have set up an older computer with xubuntu (ubuntu 8.04 hardy) from a disk I created from a down load about a year or so ago.  After the install was complete I put in a wireless card (dwl-g510 with the Atheros chip set)  To my supprise when I booted back up the system showed it was now using a proprietary driver.  I then configured my wirless conection and wala internet, I was stocked I did not have to rack my brain figuring this out.
<john__> Then I decided to do the updates that the system said were available and it ended up happening in 3 diffrent partial updates untill the last one was done.  All this was done with the wireless adapter as I had unpluged the land line.
<john__> I then installed the updates and wala the wireless was no where to be found.
<john__> I have checked to make sure the system reconizes the card and it does however there is no drive.  I have tried to download drivers from many source and have instaled the wireless configuration gui to no avail.  Every download it either says not a valid driver file or after it is installed it says it is invalid.
<erUSUL> user__: usually dropping the tar.gz of the theme into the System>preferences>appearance window do the trick
<FloodBot2> john__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user__> thanks very helpful
<smt> hi, could anybody help me mounting my additional harddisk via fstab without having to authorize that mount after reboot
<zanberdo> ah the glory of RTFM... seems that flushing all unused multipath device maps (ie: multipath -F) resolved the problem. It appears now that I can see and mount my ipod. just thought I'd share that...
<erUSUL> !fstab | smt
<ubottu> smt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<stefg> smt: add 'users' in the options column
<john__> I gueass I will do this on a forum as nobody seems to be doing anything here
<qweqwe> stefg:it has problem to find my module , i am in directory with the ko file and i run it as sudo modprobe Hello.ko
<qweqwe> any idea what is wrong ?
<erUSUL> !find modules-wireless hardy
<ubottu> Package/file modules-wireless does not exist in hardy
<qweqwe> ok so how how i can load my hello world module ?
<john__> then why did I have wireless for a night
<LauRiiTa> holaa
<stefg> qweqwe: run sudo depmod -ae and try again
<LauRiiTa> do you speak spanish??
<qweqwe> what that command do ?
<brjann> !es | LauRiiTa
<ubottu> LauRiiTa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LauRiiTa> I don't know
<qweqwe> and i got on it WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
<erUSUL> john__: try installing « sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) »
<LauRiiTa> hello!!
<erUSUL> !es | LauRiiTa
<ubottu> LauRiiTa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<qweqwe> stefg: i got on your command: WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
<stefg> qweqwe: alright, my syntax was outdated. depmod -a will do. run 'man depmod' to find out what it does
<j0nr> the printing keeps asking for a login, I am using the same user and password that i use to log onto the windows machine
<j0nr> but it is not accepting it
<qweqwe> stefg:Command 'depmod' is available in '/sbin/depmod'
<qweqwe> The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<qweqwe> This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative priviledges associated with your user account.
<qweqwe> but i am in the admin group
<ikonia> qweqwe: look at the path
<MatBoy> man why would a modem that always worked not work on the latest ubuuntu-server version ?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<ZykoticK9> mawst, i didn't notice you PM - thanks man, that worked!  Sound in Q3, amazing.
<ikonia> MatBoy: kernel module that was used for it removed ?
 * erUSUL allways smiles and thinks of Asimov
<solid_liq> :)
<MatBoy> ikonia: I can't find that atm
<stefg> qweqwe: you did use sudo, didn't you?
<MatBoy> ikonia: Dynalink V1456e
<guntbert> qweqwe: you need sudo depmod ...
<under> Hi
<under> I need a software wich convert an ac3 audio track of a xvid to mp3 audio
<ikonia> under: mencoder ?
<mawst> ZykoticK9, cool. Glad I could help.
<GeekSquid> under: avidemux
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: I'm now using the same modem and the connection from windows vista
<blakkheim> under: ffmpeg
<lfaraone> I'm installing on a server with hardware RAID. I've no experience with RAID, and in the alt installer it mentions something about "activating SATA RAID devices" , but in the partitioner it does not show any disks other than iSCSI
<MatBoy> ikonia: itś weird, I think that module should not be removed... I think lots of people use it
<mawst> ZykoticK9, keep that line you added handy though, that may get removed form the file after updates.
<mawst> I've already had to readd it one
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: I just rebooted to test whether the network was ok and i'm using the correct phone no and access point name
<Deformative> I cannot seem to get suspend to ram working when I push the power button.
<qweqwe> stefg ok i run the depmod from that path  '/sbin/depmod'
<j0nr> windows share printer keeps asking for authentication, as if i am entering it wrong
<qweqwe> stefg: but still i cant load my module
<erUSUL> lfaraone: what kind of hardware raid ?
<stefg> lfaraone: what kind of hardware raid controller is that?
<ZykoticK9> mawst, if you want smp to work add the line "quake3-smp.x86 0 0 direct"
<mawst> ZykoticK9, heh why didn't I realize that.
<mawst> :P
<qweqwe>  sudo modprobe Hello.ko  it not finds it from my directory
<stefg> qweqwe: waht module? what's the error message?
<qweqwe>  sudo modprobe Hello.ko^C
<lfaraone> erUSUL: checking
<qweqwe> FATAL: Module Hello.ko not found.
<erUSUL> qweqwe: if you have the ko file in the same dir try « sudo insmod Hello.ko »
<qweqwe> i am trying to load mudule that i wrote
<lfaraone> erUSUL, stefg: "adaptic sata hostRAID controller"
<mawst> Working on CS via playonlinux next.
<qweqwe> any idea how i can solve it and load it ?
<stefg> lfaraone: hmm... HOST raid controller sounds like fake raid.
<ZykoticK9> mawst, CS isn't a game i play - but you might be interested in the games i have running on Lucid http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<jevidl> lfaraone: Is this on actual server hardware, such as an HP ProCurver server, or something similar?
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: you there
<stefg> lfaraone: can you run 'lspci | grep RAID' ?
<mawst> ZykoticK9, nice I'll check it out
<lfaraone> jevidl: yes, these are rackmount servers we received from wikimedia.
<Bootydancechamp> #blender
<lfaraone> stefg: let me see.
<qweqwe> erUSUL:how than i can verify that it was loaded and see it's messages ?
<heroin_> Hey
<erUSUL> qweqwe: dmesg
<erUSUL> qweqwe: dmesg | tail
<heroin_> How do i set my resolution again using terminal/
<qweqwe> dmesg | tail
<wiesshund> Ive a question i probably know the answer to but...  I installed ubuntu 64bit not thinking that optimaly i should have had 4gb of ram. It isnt possible to simply recompile the kernel for 32bit is it?
<knasto> Hello everyone, I need help. Basically what happened is I was screwing around with Synaptic and accidentally removed a gnome dependency or something like that. Now I can't login to a graphical screen; instead, I'm stuck with the terminal. So I think I know what I need to do: Reinstall Gnome from the terminal. However, I don't know how to connect to my wireless WPA network from the terminal. Can someone please walk me through this?
<SThor> hi all
<qweqwe> nice it there
<heroin_> wiesshund: just keep 64bit
<ehnde> anyone know how to use usb-creator-kde ? it doesn't work
<heroin_> wiesshund: only use 32bit if your processor cant handle 32bit instructions
<lfaraone> stefg: raid bus controller, Marvell Tech, MV88SX6041 4-port sata ii pci-x controller
<ehnde> when i tried to use usb-creator-kde it said "failed installing grub bootloader"
<wiesshund> heroin_,  any suggestions on seeding it up a bit? ive got 2gb ram
<wiesshund> heroin_,  *speeding
<guntbert> ehnde: maybe try #kubuntu
<heroin_> wiesshund: how is it lagging?
<heroin_> wiesshund: if you drag screens around it doesnt look smooth?
<wiesshund> heroin i guess mostly when launching apps
<Highpriest> hi, my ubuntu 9.10 boots slowly, messages displays http://pastebin.com/97jkpZRX
<starNIX> hi
<Highpriest> google did not help btw
<heroin_> wiesshund: system > prefrence > appearance > no graphical effects
<bright_tux> yeeeeeeha !
<wiesshund> heroin_,  oh i can drag screens around fast enough to give a siezure, just seems a little long in tooth when launching things
<jevidl> lfaraone: did you use the raid controller to setup a raid array before booting the install CD?
<qweqwe> erUSUL: nice thanks it worked
<erUSUL> qweqwe: no problem
<heroin_> wiesshund: system > administration > system monitor
<lfaraone> jevidl: yes, I told it to do a quick init.
<heroin_> have a look at what part of your system spikes when you launch something
<lfaraone> jevidl: should I have set it to 'build' or 'clean' instead when creating the array?
<heroin_> wiesshund: i have 2GB of ram and that is more then plenty
<qweqwe> erUSUL: one more question how do you write the Makefiles to the kernel modules ? you use kbuild ?
<stefg> lfaraone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Marvell_Technology_Group_chipsets might help
<jevidl> lfaraone: ok. I've not used the adaptec cards in a while, but I would try using build instead, and see if that helps.
<erUSUL> qweqwe: i'm not kernel hacker myself. but you have oplenty of kernel makefiles to look at ;)
<lfaraone> jevidl: hm. it warns that "build" may take several hours.
<jevidl> lfaraone: I've definitely installed ubuntu on hardware raid before with no issue. How big is your RAID array going to be?
<lfaraone> jevidl: 250GB.
<knasto> Can someone please walk me through connecting to a WPA wireless network through the terminal?
<wiesshund> heroin_,  ok tried that, guess its just cpu spiking. launched firefox and it hit 100% for a second
<jevidl> lfaraone: I doubt it will take several hours. how many discs involved? 2? 3? What raid level?
<qweqwe> erUSUL:I saw that they write it using kbuild but i had problem installing it because of the dependency there
<erUSUL> lfaraone: for what i gather in internet. this is a fakeraid card. in linux you can use sata_mv to run the card and use linux software raid
<lfaraone> jevidl: 2, level 1
<wiesshund> heroin_, guess i shouldnt complain, its an old newcastle athlon64 2.2ghz
<bjhaid> i installed some applications for playing mp3 and mpeg and I cannot locate them, can anyone help on this?
<heroin_> wiesshund:  urm.. wiesshund that should be plenty fast
<heroin_> wiesshund: perhaps you want to switch over to a faster windows manager then gnome, have a look at xubuntu or xfce if you really have speed issues
<jevidl> lfaraone: yeah, I wouldn't expect to wait hours for that. You may want to do some investigating to see if this is true hardware raid or "fake raid". If it is just fake raid, you may be better off just using software raid, especially if this is a server that you don't expect to have lots of disk i/o
<knasto> HELP! I need to reinstall gnome. Can someone please walk me through connecting to my WPA internet network through the terminal?
<CAPcap> How do I run a defrag on my HDD?
<erUSUL> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: hey, you're back ... see what I posted on your ubuntuforums page
<jevidl> lfaraone: typically, your biggest trade off using software raid involves higher CPU usage vs hardware raid. The nice thing is that mdadm works well and *any* linux install with support for mdadm will be able to use that array, if say, one of your servers dies and you need to recover data
<CAPcap> no defrag needed? awesome :)
<pratik_narain> GeekSquid: I tried it already
<ehnde> how do i format a usb drive as fat32?
<ehnde> it's currently ext3
<duffydack> ehnde, sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sXX
<planttt> ehnde: use mkfs.vfat
<Highpriest> I don't know if anyone did get my question, so I ask again: ubuntu 9.10 boots slowly and var/log/messages contains: http://pastebin.com/97jkpZRX
<duffydack> ehnde, or use gparted
<ehnde> thanks!
<erUSUL> knasto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626762
<erUSUL> ehnde: use gparted
<duffydack> ehnde, sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n NAME /dev/xxx  to give it a volume name
<erUSUL> Highpriest: checked cables are no lose or something?
<Highpriest> did not try this yet, thx
<knasto> erUSUL, this looks really complicated. Would it be easier to connect if I disabled my WPA key?
<erUSUL> knasto: yes. it would be easier
<knasto> ok, im going to try to do that using my router really quickly
<qweqwe> erUSUL: ihave tried to install that project http://sourceforge.net/projects/kbuild/ but it has a lot dependencies how i can  instal it will all dependences with it ?
<qweqwe> any idea how it can be done ?
<erUSUL> knasto: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid yourESSID && sudo dhclient wlan0
<erUSUL> qweqwe: you do not need to install kbuild. just get a copy of the kernel sources
<lorand> hi all
<smt> shouldnt fschk running on boot block the system from moving on to login?
<erUSUL> knasto: maybe "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" too
<erUSUL> smt: if the fsck is run without major errors boot continues
<GeekSquid> pratik_narain: look deeper ... reccommend using a higher communication rate like baud = 460800 ... also read carefully ... wvdialconf create after the modprobe is correct ... and should setup your wvdial.conf appropriately  .... other than that I am stumped ... that is the same hardware you have and same service provider ... normally you don't need usernames and passwords for Cellular Networks because the MSID and MEID of the card/modem is unique and 
<smt> yeah, but shoulndt boot wati until fschk is finished?
<smt> wait
<lorand> guys how can i make my quad work best under ubuntu
<erUSUL> smt: yes
<smt> hmm on secondary drives too?
<lorand> i mean i see a lot of programs running
<Roasted> I dont know how, but my login screen changed. How can I change it back?
<Xiphos> I keep getting the Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! error on boot of my Fiesty installation, dual-booting with windows XP. The recovery console highlights the error as : kmap atomic +0x5c/0xz0 SS:ESP 0068df905df8
<hawaiian> 1
<qweqwe> erUSUL: i got copy of the kernel
<qweqwe> and it seems the use the syntax of kbuild in the makefiels
<kinks> are there any projects for chorded keyboards? ie using a ps controller or other input?
<hero1900> .ICEauthority for what??
<hero1900> i want to know
<hero1900> ?
<Xiphos> I keep getting the Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! error on boot of my Fiesty installation, dual-booting with windows XP. The recovery console highlights the error as : kmap atomic +0x5c/0xz0 SS:ESP 0068df905df8
<oal> I upgraded to KDE 4.4 in Kubuntu 9.10 today, but there's only sound when I log in and out, not in vlc, flash, etc. Can someone help me?
<knasto> erUSUL, I don't think it worked. I'm getting the message "No DHCPOFFERS received" and "No working leases in persistant database"
<Xiphos> it is not booting at all :(
<qweqwe> it seems not syntax of regular makefile "obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG)	+= bsg.o"
<qweqwe> for eample
<knasto> erUSUL, I have disabled all securtiy on my network. All i need to do is get internet so I can reinstall gnome.
<staph> hi
<gustin> knasto: is this a wifi or wired connection?
<knasto> gustin, its a wifi
<Xiphos> ??I keep getting the Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! error on boot of my Fiesty installation, dual-booting with windows XP. The recovery console highlights the error as : kmap atomic +0x5c/0xz0 SS:ESP 0068df905df8
<liam_> i have connected to an https server in ubuntu 9.10 but whenever i try to copy files over to my computer rather than copying them it just makes an html document. any ideas as to how to stop this from happening?
<minderaser> I've just finished installing b43-cutter in an attempt to get my Broadcom bcm4312 wireless working on a Dell Vostro v13 under 9.10. After a reboot I see the b43 activated under Hardware Drivers but nothing in ifconfig. What should I do to get this working?
<clary> hola
<clary> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<clary> soy clara
<minderaser> erUSUL: see above
<clary> Im spain
<knasto> gustin, basically i was screwing around synaptic and accidently removed some gnome dependencies or something(i think). So im trying to reinstall gnome through the terminal, but first I need internet.
<gustin> knasto: do you know what kind of wifi adaptor it is?
<Cappy> minderaser, try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' see if its in ifconfig.
<gustin> knasto: ah, so wifi worked but you used the network manager when you gnome working?
<knasto> gustin, yea it worked perfectly fine. no problems. Im in the recovery mode now.
<Xiphos> I keep getting the Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! error on boot of my Fiesty installation, dual-booting with windows XP. The recovery console highlights the error as : kmap atomic +0x5c/0xz0 SS:ESP 0068df905df8
<Xiphos> Any clues??
<gustin> knasto: type the following: "sudo iwconfig"
<Roasted> I dont know how, but my login screen changed. How can I change it back?
<minderaser> Cappy: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags, no such device
<gustin> knasto: does it list a wireless device?
<knasto> gustin, yes it lists my unsecured network
<knasto> under wlan0
<wiesshund> What exactly does PM mean by this msg?  balazar3-3d:
<wiesshund>  Depends: python-soya but it is not going to be installed.     is soya not compat with this ubuntu release?
<gustin> knasto: do you see a MAC address after access point?
<Xiphos>  I keep getting the Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! error on boot of my Fiesty installation, dual-booting with windows XP. The recovery console highlights the error as : kmap atomic +0x5c/0xz0 SS:ESP 0068df905df8
<knasto> gustin, it says "Access Point: Not-Associated"
<heroin_> someone needs to help me, gnome seems to have a bigger screen then where my bars are, for example, my wallpapers strestch to big :| someone hlpe please
<gustin> knasto: ok that is why you are not getting an IP via DHCP
<knasto> gustin, ok so how do I connect to it now?
<gustin> knasto: type "sudo ip link set wlan0 up"
<knasto> gustin, ok
<Cappy> minderaser, sorry im no expert, that was my only suggestion. try googling "wifi command line ubuntu" between that search and the folks here, i got it working on my machine
<gustin> knasto: then type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 <your essid>"
<minderaser> Cappy: what type of machine?
<Xiphos>  I keep getting the Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! error on boot of my Fiesty installation, dual-booting with windows XP. The recovery console highlights the error as : kmap atomic +0x5c/0xz0 SS:ESP 0068df905df8
<gustin> knasto: then check iwconfig by itself to see if there is a mac address instead of the not associated message
<wiesshund> heroin_, virtual desktop rez maybe? is the rez your desktop is set to bigger than what your monitors naitive rez is?
<Cappy> minderaser, desktop machine with wifi card in it, with ubuntu-server installed on it.
<zongo> hey guys, anyone sharing stuff with a Mac and linux ?
<Roasted> QUESTION - My login screen is... weird. I never changed it, so I assume it changed with a theme I installed. Well, I want to get it back to default. How can I do that?
<gustin> zongo: I did with samba
<gustin> zongo: also fat formatted usb keys seems to wrk well also
<knasto> gustin, are you sure that command is right. I'm getting "iwconfig: unknown command Koala" (Koala is my essid)
<zongo> i have this external drive formatted in hfs + non journaled
<gustin> knasto: sorry, it should be "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid Koala"
<MatBoy> can I check if a modem is still supported by Ubuntu /
<MatBoy> ?
<zongo> when i create a folder in this external drive with a mac, I get permissions issues
<zongo> on my linux box
<zongo> running ubuntu 9.10
<knasto> gustin, now that command worked, but when I run iwconfig, there is still no MAC address
<gustin> zongo: I have no real experience with hfs, I avoid it when I can
<zongo> the folder is read-only
<Cappy> zongo, i've always foud it best to have all my external drives/flash keys formatted with fat32 when using multiple os's
<gustin> knasto: does dmesg say anything?
<sami_ubi> hello
<zongo> ok - but how do you format a 1TB in FAT32 ?
<gustin> Cappy: NTFS also works well.  I use ext3 on my usb hard drives that I use exclusevly with Linux
<Xiphos> quit
<gustin> zongo: with a couple of partitions
<knasto> gustin, I'm going to type the iw config into pastbin really quick. Maybe you can help me better that way.
<sami_ubi> may I ask, that how can I share my downloaded update files with the other lan ubuntues?
<zongo> not mentionning the limitations of fat 32
<Cappy> zongo, HP make a nifty utility that will let you format a 1tb as fat 32. not sure about doing it under anything but windows though
<sami_ubi> (so I want to download once)
<gustin> zongo: Apple is the worst when it comes to playing nice with others.  What you may want to try is changing the folder permissions on your mac to allow all users access
<levu> which package do i need for the manpages of write(2) etc.?
<zongo> gustin: i have done that
<zongo> even ignoring all the permissions
<Jabberjaw> zongo:  true fat32 has limitations but the best bet when data has to accessed from diferent OS: fat32 is max 32GB
<zongo> but to no avail
<trism> levu: it is probably in manpages-dev
<sami_ubi> may I ask, that how can I share my downloaded update files with the other lan ubuntues?
<levu> trism: thx
<sami_ubi> (so I want to download once)
<gustin> zongo: then perhaps there is a hint in the logs?  /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages on your Linux box
<blakkheim> sami_ubi: there are many ways
<kurti_> I configured a software raid5 array, formatted with ext4, and it is recovering. will the recovering process continue after I reboot my pc?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Jabberjaw> but any other windows then 200 can go to 127GB
<sami_ubi> blakkheim
<ChogyDan> sami_ubi: you can either just copy the deb files to the right folders yourself, or use something like apt-cacher/apt-mirror/apt-proxy.  I forget which is real and which is the easy one to use
<levu> trism: yes, it is :)
<blakkheim> sami_ubi: ftp, http, ssh, samba, nfs..
<Cappy> Jabberjaw, i have a number for 500gb external drives i use as storage for media devices on my tv that are formatted fat32
<zongo> gustin: i know the issue
<brjann> kurti_: yep
<gustin> fat32 is still too limited, you can't have files larger than 2 GiB
<zongo> but cant solve it
<blakkheim> gustin: 4GB
<gustin> zongo: what is the issue
<ActionParsnip> Gustin: its also not very robust
<flea> kurti_, shutdown -F to force fsck on next boot
<gustin> blakkheim: not all OSs will work
<sami_ubi> blakkheim i want to make it easy, and not use ports, because i cant access to my switch, so i think NO http
<zongo> I get :" you are not the owner of the folder"
<sami_ubi> ChogyDan there is some errors when i import the files
<sami_ubi> *are
<zongo>  user UID 501 and 99 are most of the time: "unknown users"
<Jabberjaw> Cappy:  I access 1GB with a simple microcontroller (atmel atmege 128) : accessing bhuge volumes is a matter of...software
<gustin> blakkheim: what I meant to say was that the 4 Gib limit is what it is supposed to be, but in the real world 2 Gib is often when the OS fails
<ActionParsnip> Zongo: if you are mounting a partition then try setting the uid in the options
<zongo> when i :ls -la: on that folder, I have all the permissions in the worlf
<gustin> ActionParsnip: I am not a fan of fat,
<ivansmo> hi guys, when I connect on FTP  with filezilla and want to download 2 or more files at once it says maximum connectiod reached and it only downloads one file at the time ??
<zongo> ActionParsnip: i have done that as well
<brjann> ivansmo: that means the FTP server you're connected to is limiting you to 1 connection.
<brjann> ivansmo: nothing you can do about it, really.
<gustin> ivansmo: that either you need to change your ftp server config or the option in filezilla
<ActionParsnip> Ivansmo: possibly in the options. Gftp is more efficient
<zongo> on all the foldersl, I have read, write and x rights
<infid> i'm trying to play dvds but its not working. ubuntu says libdvdread4 is already installed and it's saying that libdvdcss2 is not a package but referend to by another package. what should i do?
<sami_ubi> blakkheim, any ideas ?
<zongo> but when I try to move a file in it in or out
<blakkheim> sami_ubi: i gave you plenty of ideas
<gustin> zongo: can you change the groupid to a number that matches your user in Ubuntu?
<ivansmo> brjann I connect on that FTP server with filezilla on Windows and I can download more then one file,  I try to find on filezilla that option but I cant see that
<zongo> I get : read-only permissions and you are not the owner
<gustin> zongo: you have to do that from the MAC command line'
<ActionParsnip> Zongo: what command are you using to mount?
<sami_ubi> blakkheim: yeah, but what can i do now, for exampe: i want to use the original package manager, only i want to set my lan "server" :) but how ??
<apanappe> Is it here i can get some help with my Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ivansmo: click around the options. Maybe there is a conf file setting the limit. Is there a bug logged for it?
<brjann> ivansmo: I suppose the FTP server could also be too busy right now to allow you more than one connection.
<brjann> !hi | apanappe
<ubottu> apanappe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gustin> zongo: ActionParsnip just triggered a memory, I had to mount the hfs FS from the command line using sudo, the built in automagic way did not work for me
<wiesshund> anyone here do multitrack recording? and if so can you suggest something other than running the windows based apps through wine, which is not working so well for a recording environment
<ActionParsnip> Gustin: I don't use automount. It gets in the way
<apeiros_> hi there. I'm trying to run a `sudo do-release-upgrade` and get the following error: http://pastie.org/846107 (W:Failed to fetch ...)
<Moral_> li====================
<knasto> Gustin, ok I did typed it in: here it is http://pastebin.com/CP0xG8CX
<Jabberjaw> wiesshund:  try ardour
<apeiros_> any hints on what I should do or where I should look in order to resolve the issue?
<zongo> " /dev/sdb3/ /media hfsplus user, auto, uid=1000, gid=1000 0 0"
<apeiros_> the outgoing network connection seems to work just fine (I can wget other stuff just fine)
<zongo> well the disk is actually mounting ok
<zongo> I can read with any issue at all
<ActionParsnip> Apeiros_: try a different server
<gustin> wiesshund: I do multitrack, ardour and jackd is what I use.
<ivansmo> I cant see any bug ,  here is what filezilla says :)  Response:	530 Sorry, the maximum number of clients (2) from your host are already connected.
<ivansmo> Error:	Could not connect to server
<apeiros_> ActionParsnip: excuse my noobness, how do I do that?
<apeiros_> also, what server should I try?
<guntbert> apanappe: what is your problem?
<sami_ubi> blakkheim or can i config the sources.list ? or what ?
<ActionParsnip> Zongo: add rw to the options. Otherwise looks great
<seanbrystone> whats a really good video editor? Specifically one that can edit Sony Handycam's HVCHD format?
<apanappe> I would like to try out and use the text mode if its the name off it, any way just wondering if theres any walktroughs or something about it?
<gustin> knasto: ok, we can try to force the BSSID (the MAC address of your AP
<ActionParsnip> Apeiros_: in admin>software sources
<zongo> but if the disk is mounting ok, would still think that i would need to edit fstab ?
<apeiros_> ActionParsnip: oh, server system. cli only
<guntbert> !cli | apanappe like that?
<ubottu> apanappe like that?: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: kino is one option
<apeiros_> ActionParsnip: I assume it'd be some config file?
<gustin> knasto: I need to get the MAC address of the router, I need the internal one, the one that you connect to
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, does it edit HVDHC format?
<gustin> knasto: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning"
 * apeiros_ looks through /etc/update-manager
<ActionParsnip> Apeiros_: then change the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to point to a different server
<brjann> ivansmo: Right, that's what I'm saying. The server itself is preventing you from opening more connections. filezilla is trying, but the server's not allowing it.
<apeiros_> ActionParsnip: ok. got a suggestion for one that works?
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: not sure. Its free to try though
<knasto> gustin, you mean the thing thats written on the back of the physical router?
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, ok ty
<ivansmo> brjann   Thanks, I will download one by one :)
<koe> hi ppl ... I have a problem  ... I`m trying to install a new copy of ubuntu 9.10
<gustin> knasto: the output from iwlist, it is the hex value after "Address"
<koe> but I get out of range ...
<ActionParsnip> Apeiros_: websearch around. There is a gb server. I think its gb.ubuntu.com or somesuch
<brjann> ivansmo: you're welcome :)
<koe> when I try to install ... how can I fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: avidemux is one too
<knasto> gustin, ok it lists the address
<koe> i`m trying with alternative ... to install from usb driver ... but I get cant mount CD-ROM smth ...
<ActionParsnip> Koe: did you md5 test the iso? Did you verify the cd?
<gustin> knasto: ok, lets try this
<gustin> knasto: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid Koala ap <put MAC address of AP here>
<koe> ActionParsnip what you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | koe
<ubottu> koe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Koe: did you do that?
<koe> nop
<esay> you must koe
<knasto> gustin, ok the command worked. What now?
<ActionParsnip> Koe: then you have no way of knowing the data you are using is good do you?
<koe> i`m trying to do it now ...
<apeiros_> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot for the help!
<koe> well I`ve download like 10 images
<koe> from diferent servers
<gustin> knasto: does iwconfig by itself show you as connected?
<ActionParsnip> Apeiros_: all good?
<koe> and I got the same error message
<lulu> jni
<esay> weird
<ActionParsnip> Koe: you could download forever and never get a good file. Get it checked
<gajan> Hi All
<lulu> age?
<ActionParsnip> Koe: if its good then use a bootoption or 2
<obiwan_> guys, i create with networkmanager a cypherless wlan, but i can't join it with this computer through networkmanager
<lulu> you
<ivansmo> can someone sugest me nautilus alternative for XFCE :)
<esay> hi gajan
<obiwan_> what may be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | koe
<apeiros_> ActionParsnip: not yet. but it's a semi-coached colo. and now I know at least what it is about. So the help is very usable to me no matter that I couldn't yet solve it :)
<ubottu> koe: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lulu> hello you stupid
<ActionParsnip> Ivansmo: LXDE
<ivansmo> Im finding file manager for network share with windowsž
<MFen> can anyone help me figure out why compiz doesn't start when gnome starts?
<NemesisD> what's the best way to create a user in ubuntu? i used useradd but it didn't make a home dir and stuck it with some sort of weird, busted bash with no tab completion or anything. is there anything built in thats better?
<gustin> ivansmo: I use dolphin and konqueror under XFCE all the time, along with Konsole
<knasto> gustin, It doesnt look like anything changed. It looks the same as what I posted into pastebin.
<MFen> when i upgraded to karmic (several weeks ago now) it stopped running at boot. i can run it manually: nohup compiz & starts it up and things work normally, but it sohuld be running in the first place
<gustin> knasto: and there is nothing in dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> mfen: run; compiz --replace ,in terminal
<koe> koe@box:/media/D/download$ md5sum ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<koe> 3faa345d298deec3854e0e02410973dc  ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<koe> I got this
<Roasted> QUESTION - My login screen is... weird. I never changed it, so I assume it changed with a theme I installed. Well, I want to get it back to default. How can I do that?
<ZykoticK9> NemesisD, check out "adduser" instead
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: have you installed video drivers
<knasto> gustin, theres lots of stuff in dmesg
<sami_ubi> what can I do, it this command is bugged(apt proxy): sudo apt-proxy-inport -r /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<gustin> knasto: I mean that relates to wifi or the wlan0 device
<MFen> ActionParsnip: same ones i've always had.
<brjann> NemesisD: you can also try the GUI in System > Administration > Users and Groups
<gajan> i am trying to know, when i use firefox to open any website, what port it uses in my pc ? is that fixed? and can i predefine which port to use ? i want to listen to the messages on that port
<koe> now what ?
<ActionParsnip> Koe: ok websearch the result. Is it the same as the site
<MFen> ActionParsnip: compiz --replace doesn't affect my startup. this is a startup problem
<sami_ubi> what can I do, it this command is bugged(apt proxy): sudo apt-proxy-inport -r /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<koe> yes
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: what does: lspci | grep -i vga ,output?
<brjann> gajan: outgoing ports are random
<OerHeks> inport ?
<knasto> gustin, I see a lot of "denied associations" and then finally a "timed out" as the last line
<sami_ubi> oerheks
<MFen> ActionParsnip:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260M] (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> Koe: ok cool. The ISO is good. Try the bootoptions
<sami_ubi> inport the apt files
<knasto> gustin, I didnt realize how hard it is to connect to the internet in the terminal....
<sami_ubi> to the "server"
<OerHeks> import maybe ?
<gustin> knasto: look at the iwlist output again, do you see the ENcryption key as on or off?
<sami_ubi> no..
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: have you installed the nvidia driver with: gksudo jockey-gtk
<sami_ubi> the command is right
<gajan> brjann : so is there any way i can listen to the messages sent to a website ?
<gustin> knasto: it is not that hard, just tedious
<koe> ActionParsnip, what do you mean bootoptions ?
<sami_ubi> but it cant do anything
<goopen> Could somebody please help me with FiSH for irssi? :)
<guest10101010101> HEY GUYS
<sami_ubi> only errors
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | koe
<ubottu> koe: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<MFen> ActionParsnip: that isn't how i installed it. should i do that?
<gustin> knasto: until 9.10 I absolutely hated network manager, so I always used the terminal
<guest10101010101> WHATS GOING ON EVERYONE?
<MFen> ActionParsnip: jockey-gtk was already installed
<blakkheim> !caps | guest10101010101
<ubottu> guest10101010101: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<meatcar> goopen: for help, visit #irssi
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: as long as you have the proprietary driver installed it fine
<brjann> gajan: you might want to look into a program like wireshark, http://www.wireshark.org/
<guest10101010101> SORRY MY KEYBOARD IS STUCK ON CAPS-LOCK
<MFen> ActionParsnip: it is
<knasto> gustin, you mean iwconfig, because iwlist just lists a bunch of things with [interface] in front of it
<goopen> meatcar: I did. no reply what so ever
<guest10101010101> I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU GUYS ABOUT IT
<blakkheim> guest10101010101: do you have an ubuntu question?
<guest10101010101> YES
<guest10101010101> MY KEYBOARD IS STUCK ON ALL-CAPS
<gustin> knasto: nope, "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<guest10101010101> CAN SOMEONE HELP
<gajan> brjann : thanks friend, let me try it out
<gustin> knasto: it should list some of the details for your AP
<guest10101010101> GUYS
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: ok then run: compiz --replace ,in terminal and pastebin the output
<gustin> knasto: that is where we got the BSSID (MAC address) of the AP from
<guest10101010101> SO WHAT ARE YOUR GUYS' NAMES?
<jevidl> guest10101010101: If you have another keyboard around, I would suggest trying that if you haven't. It's the quickest and easiest thing to check
<brjann> gajan: i believe there's a package in the repositories. let's see:
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: you may have to set the refresh rate if your monitor isn't reporting right for the driver to load.
<brjann> !info wireshark | gajan
<ubottu> gajan: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (karmic), package size 716 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<Typos_King> knasto:   are you trying to connect from the a console session?
<guest10101010101> I DO NOT OWN ANOTHER KEYBOARD
<mikeneedsHelp> hello, when trying to copy a dvd with k3b it says i need growsfs but I have it installed already, seems like this bug and I am running k3b 1.68. is there a way to run a new version ?
<brjann> gajan: yep, there you go.
<blakkheim> !op | guest10101010101
<ubottu> guest10101010101: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<knasto> gustin, yes the encryption key still displays as off. Could it be because I have it set to "g only"? Should I change it to b/g?
<guest10101010101> !OP | BLAKKHEIM
<ubottu> BLAKKHEIM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gajan> brjann : yeah, its getting installed now :)
<ActionParsnip> guest10101010101: our names can be seen on the left of the text we type to you
<guest10101010101> ANYONE WANNA SWAP PICS?
<jpds> guest10101010101: Please stop.
<goopen> guest10101010101: leave.
<meatcar> guest10101010101: troll
<gustin> guest is a troll, just ignore
<Typos_King> .....he's got something stuck in his skull, it ain't the caps-lock though
<mikeneedsHelp> can some one kick guest10101010101
<ActionParsnip> guest10101010101: join #ubuntu-offtopic ,this channel is support ONLY
<red> ignore <3
<guest10101010101> HEY GUYS I AM A TROLL
<Typos_King> tks
<red> has left?
<gustin> knasto: turn off everything extra on your AP, make sure that you don't have MAC filtering turned on, and perhaps don't limit it to 802.11g
<esay> yes
<nXhQXv2W> how do I burn dvd-r disks?
<red> is that the way chanserv kicks :)
<knasto> Typos_king, basically I screwed up my gnome dependencies or something in synaptic. So gustin is helping connect to the internet through the terminal in the recovery mode so I can reinstall gnome.
<ActionParsnip> !burner | nxhqxv2w
<ubottu> nxhqxv2w: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mikeneedsHelp> nXhQXv2W:you can use k3b
<knasto> gustin, ok ill try that
<esay> k3b
<Stoy> Gnomebaker
<ActionParsnip> Gnomeburner :)
<ActionParsnip> Baker sorry..
<mikeneedsHelp> dose anyone here have the issue where k3b says it needs growfs and they already have it ?
<jpds> red: No, I do.
<Typos_King> knasto:   http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<ActionParsnip> Mikeneedshelp: is there a bug logged for it
<uttom> hi
<uttom> Is there any one who have used SEMTEX?
<ivansmo> I have installed Dolphin and when I navigate thru filesystem it says all the time  "malformed URL"
<ActionParsnip> !info semtex
<ubottu> Package semtex does not exist in karmic
<mikeneedsHelp> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/455570 but it says its been fixed but when i try to update, it says its at the latest
<ActionParsnip> Mikeneedshelp: is the version which fixes it on the repos?
<gustin> knasto: also, we should make sure that network manager is not running: "sudo service network-manager stop"
<uttom> http://users.monash.edu.au/~bburn/semtex.html
<esay> hey guys is there anyone who noticed sound problem after updates on 9.10
<q_> uttom, i`m using C4
<mikeneedsHelp> ActionParsnip" it says its fixed in 1.69 alpha, and i have 1.68 and it says it wont upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Mikeneedshelp: then find a ppa with 1.69
<koe> guys i`m makeing a bootable usb drive with ubuntu with a fedora tool
<koe> is the a better way ?
<mikeneedsHelp> ActionParsnip: this is not my machine is that stable ?
<lucas_> hello, where can i find xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.7? it used to be on my repos but cant find it after a reinstallation
<koe> I mean I have a different menu ... that the usual ubuntu install ... :|
<esay> hey guys is there anyone who confronted sound problem after updates on 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Koe: as long as the data is put on the device its fine. There is no better or best way
<koe> ok ...
<uttom> can anyone help me to install semtex.....http://users.monash.edu.au/~bburn/semtex.html?
<ActionParsnip> Mikeneedshelp: sure
<HoOH> keloke
<brjann> lucas_: it looks like it's just xserver-xorg-video-intel now, with no version number
<ActionParsnip> Koe: I use the guide on pendrivelinux to use windows
<ZykoticK9> esay, if you mean "no sound" it is/was VERY common - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<lucas_> brjann, i know but -intel-2.7 works so much better than 2.9...
<ActionParsnip> Mikeneedshelp: or you could change burning software
<esay> ZykoticK9 thanks
<uttom> :-(
<Otousan> Karmic does not see my Dell 2130Cn Printer.  I have logged the USB ports and is shows up when disconnected and reconnected. Have tried CUPS and can manually add it using the URI from Juanty but does not print.  Anybody got something that might fix this?
<dsdaniel> ronaldo
<brjann> lucas_: ah, okay. sorry, I don't know any more than that :)
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: when its connected run: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: you'll probably find its a rebadged lexmark
<knasto> Typos_King: what you suggested involved running sudo dhclient wlan0 which still didnt work. as it says "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<dsdaniel> migrei do windows pra o linux (biglinux) muito bom!!
<knasto> gustin: ok let me try stopping the network manager
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: one line will identify the printer, websearch for the 8 character hex id to find guides
<Typos_King> dsdaniel:   da wha!?
<Otousan> Does not show up at all
<knasto> gustin, I am getting the message "network-manager stop/waitering"
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: is it connected to a usb hub or direct to the pc. Use my nick too so your text highlights
<gustin> knasto: good news and bad news.  THe bad news is that I have to go soon.  The good news is that what you want to do is more than doable.
<Typos_King> knasto:   also mentions checking if there's an old pid process to be killed before retrying
<Otousan> ActionParsnip: connected to usb
<nXhQXv2W> in brasero It says "There is no recordable disk inserted." Ive got my blank DVD-R in there.
<gustin> knasto: so, I am guessing that this is a laptop?  Do you have any kind of wifi indicator light?
<infid> i'm trying to play dvds but its not working. ubuntu says libdvdread4 is already installed and it's saying that libdvdcss2 is not a package but referend to by another package. what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: are you using a usb hub though?
<knasto> gustin, it is a laptop and the wirless indifcator light is on
<ActionParsnip> Infid: add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2
<ZykoticK9> infid, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>connected to USB
<gustin> knasto: ok that is good.  does "iwconfig" by itself still show you as not-associated?
<knasto> gustin, yes
<gustin> knasto: what version of ubuntu?  9.10?
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<j0nr> even when turning off password protection on printer sharing on win7 machine, ubuntu keeps prompting for user/pass to print to the network printer attached to the win7 machine
<quidnunc> Where can I find the post-install script of a package?
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: that doesn't answer. Using a usb hub and connecting directly to the system (no hub) are BOTH "connected to usb"
<knasto> gustin, I can't believe you choose to do this everytime instead of just using the gui for it
<quidnunc> (a package I just installed)
<knasto> gustin, yes its 9.10
<gajan> brjann: am using a ppp0 interface, hence no mac address to specify.. does wireshark work only with eth ?
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: are you using a hub?
<knasto> gustin, its 9.10 64bit and the router is a netgear router
<gustin> knasto: it was only 3 commands once I figured it out, and nm was very flakey to start.  TO be fair I created scripts for all the networks I wanted to connect to
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: sudo lshw | less ,may show the printer
<knasto> gustin, any more ideas?
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>Not that I know, printer is directly connected to machine.  Sorry,
<mre__> I can't pick up a usb , in dmesg i get [34023.376920] FAT: bread failed in fat_clusters_flush?
<ActionParsnip> Knasto: tried wicd ?
<gustin> knasto: the hardest part was figuring out WPA from the CLI.  The upside is that I now know the wifi stack almost as well as the audio one
<tliebeck> Why does update manager update google-chrome?....I didn't add a repo for it, but installed it as a .deb myself.
<brjann> tliebeck: if i remember correctly, the chrome .deb actually installs a repository for itself
<ZykoticK9> tliebeck, Google Chrome adds a google repo
<MFen> ActionParsnip: ok! where do i set monitor refresh rate?
<knasto> ActionParsnip, no, How do I try it?
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: cool. Try lshw. It may show what's what. Have you checked the dell site for drivers for linux
<gajan> brjann: am using a ppp0 interface, hence no mac address to specify.. does wireshark work only with eth ?
<gustin> knasto: ok, sometimes the wifi driver gets "stuck" for lack of a better term.  We are going to remove the module and then reinsert it
<gustin> knasto: lsmod |grep 80211
<tliebeck> cool, thanks, appreciate the info.
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: you can add boot options to set stuff
<gustin> knasto: you need network access to apt-get it
<brjann> gajan: I have no idea, sorry :) I only know of wireshark, not much about using it.
<ActionParsnip> Knasto: used wired lan or your install cd
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: or try using the safe vga bootoption
<gajan> brjann: no problem.. thank u
<gustin> gajan: wireshark should work with any interface, just like tcpdump
<knasto> ActionParsnip, the whole point of this is so I can reintall gnome through the terminal because I screwed it a dependency
<tliebeck> and yep, there is most definitely a repo there :)
<knasto> lol
<gustin> gajan: you will need root privs, so either start wireshark with sudo or click on the menu option that says root
<jub369> is this a place for getting help on ubuntu
<knasto> gustin, so I am getting some messages now, after the grep thing
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>spent over an hour with
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<ActionParsnip> Knasto: I see. Boot to live cd and you can chroot to the installed system and have web (provided you have access in the live cd)
<gajan> gustin : yeah, just got that error ..
<gustin> man do I hate url shortening
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: does lshw not show it?
<brjann> !op | sarah93 linkspam
<ubottu> sarah93 linkspam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gajan> gustin : also in the interface if i specify interface as "ppp0", will that do ?
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>Dell tech support but got nowhere.  Generic plc 6 xl driver is supposed to work.
<goopen> oh that sarah is on #irssi too
<gajan> gustin : or is there any other identifier (eg mac in case of eth)
<gustin> knasto: the line that has lib80211, can you paste it here?
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>that driver is install on machine.
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: does lshw not list the printer?
<jub369> yo is this a place were i can get help on ubuntu
<brjann> !hi | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Jub369: indeed
<knasto> gustin, what is easier? chrooting to my installation through a live cd or doing this?
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>no
<gustin> gajan: I have not used a PPP interface in quite some time.
<jub369> phew ok my question is how can i make it so my windows PC's can remote desktop my ubuntu desktop
<MFen> ActionParsnip: i'm not following. my video is fine.. i can even start compiz manually. it just isn't starting when the desktop comes up
<gustin> knasto: probably chrooting through the live CD
<gajan> gustin : running as root simply listed all avlabl interface.. thanks a lot
<brjann> gajan: maybe this will help? http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/PPP
<ActionParsnip> Jub369: there's vnc server as part of a standard install
<gustin> knasto: for me it is the other way around, but I can connect via the CLI in seconds now
<sad> pb de telechargement des codecs de lecture vidéo  une solution à proposer?
<brjann> !fr | sad
<ubottu> sad: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<jub369> ok but when i type in ip on windows it wont connect to my ubutnu
<jub369> i want windows to ubuntu not other way around
<gustin> jub369: you need to install one of the following: vnc, nx, xdmp  and then use the appropriate client on your windows machine to connect to the linux box
<knasto> gustin what is cli?
<gustin> knasto: command line interface
<knasto> gustin, anyway here is this http://pastebin.com/0N7Cewca
<sad> comment se conecter à ubuntu .fr
<gustin> knasto: sorry about the gratuitous use of TLA (three line acronyms)
<kla> !fr | sad
<jub369> ty gustin
<ubottu> sad: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<jevidl> jub369: System > Preferences> Remote Desktop Preferences
<ZykoticK9> sad, "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<knasto> gustin, lol its ok
<Lantizia> Hey is GetDeb down for anyone else?
<nXhQXv2W> gnomebaker "/dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0"
<jevidl> jub369: you should just be able to enable it there, and then use a VNC Viewer in windows
<gustin> jub369: I am remoted to my Linux box right now using Nomachine's nxserver/client
<joaopinto> Lantizia, yes, it is
<ActionParsnip> Jub369: install a vnc client on windows and off you go
<jub369> well when i do the prefeences it only says local
<jevidl> jub369: you can also do like gustin and use NoX. it works quite well also
<gustin> jub369: I prefer NX to vnc because of the performance, especailly on the internet
<knasto> gustin, so what do i do now
<ActionParsnip> Jub369: do NOT use vnc over www without an ssh tunnel. Vnc has zero encryption so is not secure
<Lantizia> joaopinto, thanks
<ZykoticK9> Lantizia, not just you.  In future you might find http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com helpful
<gustin> knasto: you are using the same driver as my laptop, this happens regularly to me,
<jub369> alls i know is that i goto country to country and i would love to use the libary pc to connect home lol
<gustin> knasto: sudo rmmod iwlagn && sudo modprobe iwlagn
<knasto> wait, gustin it works now
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>lshw does not list a printer...
<gustin> knasto: really?
<knasto> gustin, i dont know if it was the grepping or the b and g thing
<ActionParsnip> Jub369: you can use ssh and use x forwarding
<knasto> gustin, like it diplays a access point
<gustin> knasto: grep makes no changes, it only searches
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: weird
<gustin> knasto: ok, almost there
<kla> jub369, depends on your usage, but 'ssh -X user@home' should do it
<gustin> knasto: make sure there are no dhcpclients running "sudo ps axf |grep dhclient3"
<knasto> gustin, so how do I actually connect now
<knasto> ?
<A1> My graphic card isnt working as it should, it worked fine earlier to day. I cant activate the drivers it seems
<Lantizia> is there a due date set (in april I guess) for 10.04 ?
<jub369> i lost whats easyiest to install
<jub369> and run
<gustin> knasto: actually "sudo killall dhclient3" works well
<jevidl> jub369: You can try X forwarding, but if you are doing this over the internet you will probably want to look at NoX. It will require software that's not built in but it will probably give you better performance over slow links
<ZykoticK9> Lantizia, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gustin> knasto: then type "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<ActionParsnip> Jub369: you'll get a secure connection and can launch your gui apps and they will display on the local pc but be running on the server. You will need xming and putty
<kla> jub369, or if you need to just transfer files, try sshfs for example
<ZykoticK9> Lantizia, 61 days from today
<gustin> for just file transfer, winscp work well over ssh
<jub369> i need to control
<ActionParsnip> Jub369: what's easy for one is hard for others and vice versa
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<knasto> gustin, it says dhclient3: no process found
<gustin> jub369: nomachine.com is where you can download NX from, it is free as in beer
<Lantizia> ZykoticK9, given it's an LTS release... is it more likely to be a stabilised 9.10 than something "cutting edge"
<gustin> knasto: ok good, then type "sudo dhclient3 wlan0"
<jub369> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> Lantizia, #ubuntu+1 is channel for Lucid discussions.  I personally view 9.10 as the pre-beta for 10.04
<jub369> is nomachine for linux or windows
<knasto> gustin, yes it works
<gustin> knasto: awesome
<Lantizia> jub369, the server is for unix
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 7 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x413C pid 0x5514 was the response when I logged the usb ports and disconnected and reconnected the print using tail -f /var/log/messages
<jub369> is this same as debian
<gustin> knasto: it takes a while the first  time you do it, but once you figure it all out it much easier and faster than what happened to us today
<jub369> cause i use to debian
<knasto> gustin, ok thanks so now i can run something like sudo apt-get install gnome rigtht?
<Lantizia> jub369, the client is for practically anything
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: websearch that see what you find
<gustin> knasto: though now that network manager does not suck so much, I just use 90% of the time now
<kla> Lantizia, this belongs in lucid chan, but a lot of packages have been updated recently, infrastructure and user visiable changes
<jub369> ok thanks
<gustin> knasto: yes, "sudo aptitude update" first
<gustin> knasto: you probably want "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>been there for two days and found nothing that has worked.
<Lantizia> kla, I've been considering if I should use 9.10, 8.04 (for stability) or wait for 10.04
<duffydack> Lantizia, you might as well wait, now its this close
<Lantizia> duffydack, and just upgrade from 9.10?
<gustin> Lantizia: 8.04 is getting a little too old.  The driver support is no where near as good as 9.10
<kla> Lantizia, I'd say wait as well
<knasto> gustin, aptget isnt working becaue of dependenices so i used aptitude
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>thanks for your interest in helping me.
<gustin> knasto: I use aptitude out of preference.  A friend of mine converted me years ago, I don't even think about anymore
<knasto> gustin, i hope i wont lose any data doing this
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: not sure then. Maybe you'll find guides using the printer model.
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: I buy hp. Hp loves linux :)
<knasto> gustin, becuase it removed all my gnome panels and gnome programs and reinstall them
<gustin> knasto: no user data.  Even if your machine no longer boots, the data should be safe as long as the hard drive is not physically dying or you have not overwritten the data
<ActionParsnip> Knasto: make sure your backups are recent then :)
<kla> Otousan, I will NEVER buy Canon again.
<MatBoy> ahh ! stupid rs232 modem !
<MatBoy> Canon is good
<gustin> knasto: most of the variables are stored in your home directory, and those get left behind unless you use the purge option
<kla> MatBoy, not their driver..
<knasto> gustin, actionparsnip, done thanks for the help guys. im going to try restarting now and hopefull itll work
<MatBoy> kla: automaticly recognized here and working damn well
<gustin> knasto: your user data (like documents, photos etc) do not get deleted, even with the purge option
<gustin> knasto: best of luck
<LincoN^> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<LincoN^> tar: Child returned status 1
<LincoN^> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<LincoN^>  ? why does it say so (sorry for the "enters")
<FloodBot2> LincoN^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kla> MatBoy, it recognizes and works all right, their proprietary driver for my printer is worthless though, there's the $$ option with TurboPrint or I'm just stuck with Gutenprint and whatever
<MatBoy> this is stupid, I can't get a dynalink modem to work which always did before
<gustin> LincoN^: it looks like the file is corrupt
<ActionParsnip> Lincon^: is that during extraction?
<knasto> gustin, its a miracle. it works now. ive been using windows 7 for over a month! im back to ubuntu finally
<LincoN^> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Matbay: run lsusb;lspci ,and websearch the line identifying the device
<gustin> knasto: I have both at home.  Windows 7 just plays games, and runs nxclient and putty :)
<LincoN^> ActionParsnip, yes it is under extraction
<MatBoy> I wonder why there are so less docs about dynalink and rs232
<gustin> knasto: probably cheaper if I just bought a playstation or xbox
<Otousan> ActionParsnip> tried that too...Have HP on another machine.  What is wierd is that Jaunty(9.04) cups sees the printer and installs it fine, however I lost internet, so reloaded karmic.
<ActionParsnip> Lincon^: then looks like its corrupt. Have you veried the data?
<comutamike> hi - I'm trying to package some files.  I've got a .changes.sources file, but I don't know how to actually build the  deb file - Anyone got any ideas?
<kla> comutamike, quick and dirty: dpkg-deb -b
<knasto> gustin, i am dual booting both too. but i rarely use windows7
<LincoN^> ActionParsnip, veried?
<gustin> knasto: well I have to leave now, glad we got it working
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> Otousan: try booting to live jaunty cd and setuop the printer in the live environment. Then see what needs doing in karmic
<comutamike> kla : Cool - I'll give it a try
<gustin> knasto: I don't really believe in dual booting, which is why I have seperate machines
<ActionParsnip> Lincon^: md5 test if a hash is available
<arand> comutamike: have you used "debuild -S" ?
<tdg911> anyone here can lend a hand with locale settings?  im running server 9.10 x86
<LincoN^> ActionParsnip, i just started using ubuntu, but what do you mean with md5 test?
<arand> !md5 | LincoN^
<gustin> knasto: since all I do is play time wasting games, I am considering ditching win7.  I have to support windows at work but I don't need it personally anymoe
<ubottu> LincoN^: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<knasto> gustin, lol i see. anyway, the reason it took so long to find the problem is that i thought it was a xorg issue (because the screen kept flickering really weird) but then i realized it was because i "completely removed' a bunch of stuff like evolution etc
<LinuxGuy2009> My Dell Mini 10v netbook headphone jack works perfectly under 8.04.4 LTS, but the onboard speakers do not. Any logic in that?
<gustin> knasto: I even gave my copy of cubase to a friend now that I do everything I want under linux
<Otousan> ActionParsnip>thank you, again. bye
<ActionParsnip> Lincon^: you can calculate a code based on the data and compare it to the md5 hash on the site you downloaded from
<knasto> gustin, why dont you believe in dual booting?
<nXhQXv2W> How do i force a blank dvd to showup in burning software?
<gustin> knasto: I have borked my machine so many times over the years... I still screw up
<LincoN^> so i check if there has been any errors while DLing or what?
<knasto> gusitn, good point
<knasto> gustin, well anyway i have to go now. thanks for the help again
<ActionParsnip> Lincon^: if there's one on the site, use it. If not then redownload the data
<gustin> knasto: with virtualbox/xen/vmware etc.  on the rare occasions that I need two OSs on a single piece of hardware, virtualization works for me
<arand> LincoN^: yes, to check the file you have is exatcly that which the server has
<LincoN^> it is 0 byte file so it must be corrupt
<gustin> knasto: most of the time dual boot wastes more time than it saves,
<ActionParsnip> Lincon^: sounds it
<gustin> knasto: again this is for me.  I am not suggesting that everone abandon it, it is just not useful to me
<LincoN^> it was just a python script so it doesnt really matter but i just wanna check so i know :)
<s4z3n> whats a good way to get rid of the netbook launcher
<ActionParsnip> Lincon^: this is why data checks are good. For iso downloads too
<gnugi> How can I revert all GNOME setting to be equal as GNOME-failsafe?
<scott_ino2> hello, can't get x to start after trying to install fglrx driver, changed it back to "radeon" in xorg but no go
<LincoN^> so i just run an data check b4 i DL file or what?
<red> s4z3n: sudo apt-get remove netbook-launcher
<LincoN^> or b4 i extract?
<kla> scott_ino2, uninstall fglrx
<red> iirc
<s4z3n> sweet thanks
<claws_> hey all
<red> im not 100% sure
<ActionParsnip> Gnugi: rename all gnome hidden folders in your home dir
<red> you can google for the package name
<claws_> need a litle help here installing themes
<scott_ino2> kla, how do i do this from command line?
<jwage> I am getting this error when restarting apache: "Apache is running a threaded MPM, but your PHP Module is not compiled to be threadsafe.  You need to recompile PHP.". I don't want to need apache to be running a threaded MPM. How can I remove this or disable it?
<gnugi> how do I kno which are gnome?
<arand> LincoN^: follow the !md5 factoid link for how-to.
<kla> scott_ino2, I think the uninstaller is somewhere under /opt/amd or /etc/amd or /etc/ati or something like that, it's called fglrx-uninstall if memory serves right
<gnugi> What about deletin them?
<infid> if i want launch a gui app once every 30 minutes is cron the best tool for the job?
<red> jwage: you dont want to run php at all?
<kla> !fglrx | scott_ino2: perhaps this would help
<ubottu> scott_ino2: perhaps this would help: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jwage> no, I don't care that apache is threaded
<tdg911> I have a shell script that I am pulling out the byte size to compare against a set variable.  when running via cl the script works fine but when running from cron its printing the 4th column instead of the 5th column.  I'm using ls and awk to pull this information.  Is something wrong with my locale setting that is causing this?
<ActionParsnip> !best | Infid
<Pirate_Hunter> My TP-Link 300Mbps wireless pci adapter (TL-WN951N) doesn't give me 100% signal, it is mostly at 60-70% signal which I find weird since the rooter is in the same room. Also it often drops to 38% signal which should never happen. Can anyone tell me if I have to load any specific drivers for it to work properly?
<scott_ino2> kla, ok sounds good i'll check it out...
<ubottu> Infid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scott_ino2> kla, and see if it's in there...
<jwage> red: I did something that changed this and now I am getting this error. I just want to disable or uninstall it
<infid> ActionParsnip: well by 'best' i mean the right tool for the job, no where near trying to start a 'best' war
<red> reinstall apache and php?
<ActionParsnip> Gnugi: stuff like .gnome2 .gnome etc etc
<brjann> Pirate_Hunter: it's more likely that the channel your wifi network uses is noisy. maybe other wireless networks near you are on the same channel?
<jwage> red:  it says "Apache is running a threaded MPM" I am not sure how to make apache not to run a threaded MPM
<red> can't help you sorry :/
<ActionParsnip> Infid: cron is one option for the job
<knasto> gustin, yea im going to try virtualbox. im just not sure how well itll run on my laptop
<Pirate_Hunter> brjann, in the home that is the only wifi and I dont think the neighbours would cause that much noise considering the poor signal they have from me
<Pirate_Hunter> brjann, however, how can I improve the signal?
<infid> ActionParsnip: i know it's an option but it is even even a decent option? i know cron can't even run gui apps without forcing it to use the DISPLAY variable. and what other options in linux are there?
<knasto> knasto, i bet probably xp would run better in virtualbox than 7
<knasto> gustin, i bet probably xp would run better in virtualbox than 7
<brjann> Pirate_Hunter: through the access point's administration interface, you should be able to choose a different channel.
<ActionParsnip> Infid: at is another option but could get messy. Hunt around. I'd use cron personally but there is no best
<nXhQXv2W> Oh im a dummy... No DVD burning for me. Its a CD burner DVD reader combo
<kla> nXhQXv2W, ouch
<ActionParsnip> Nxhqxv2w: d'oh
<brjann> Pirate_Hunter: usually, the default on most access points is 6, so you might try channel 1 or 11.
<claws_> cmon guys....dont let all the help flood in
<claws_> need help installing themes
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: right click desktop>change wallpaper
<Berzerker> claws_, dowlnoad the tgz, Settings > Preferences > Apperance > Install > voila
<kla> !theme | claws_
<ubottu> claws_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pirate_Hunter> brjann, i dont use the default im on 11 so I should just do a test until I find the best channel for me
<claws_> gr8 tnx
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: click the leftmost tab then click install. Select the archive you downloaded
<duncanidaho1> How do I protect my laptop when I connect to a public hotspot wifi?
<redIago> hey guys my sound and mic dont exist according to ubuntu, any idea how to fix that?
<gnugi> I deleted all .gnome files, all is same
<syn-ack> duncanidaho1: install ufw
<brjann> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, you might try a few others just to see if they help.
<syn-ack> duncanidaho1: it's a configurable firewall.
<syn-ack> duncanidaho1: rather, install gufw
<brjann> Pirate_Hunter: beware that when you change the channel, your AP will probably have to reboot and you'll lose connectivity for a few moments.
<duncanidaho1> ok I have that and the gui to use it
<syn-ack> duncanidaho1: read the documentation and enjoy
<ActionParsnip> Gnugi: there are others in there too to delete like those gnome ones. Any that smell of gnome, delete them
<Pirate_Hunter> brjann, hmmm no problem will experiment with that hopefully I should get an improvement
<duncanidaho1> alirght.  Thanks
<brjann> Pirate_Hunter: good luck :)
<gnugi> I deleted all. It is same
<gnugi> Here is the thing. I tried Ubuntu Netbook remix, removed it, and now all windows in GNOME are full screan without titlebars. When I unmaximize them, still no titlebars. I want to return back to default
<redIago> my sound and mic dont exist in ubuntu. any idea how to fix this
<Pirate_Hunter> brjann, thnx
<alex_1> hi , how do I tell iptables to block the whole ip addr. range starting from 77.0.0.0 ? is it -s 77.0.0.0/something? thanks.
<gdiz> hello everyone, I have some documents that I printed via CUPS to an ubuntu box.  Does CUPS or ubuntu itself keep a record of the actual documents printed anywhere?  If so, is there a way I can purge them?
<garic> hey does anyone know how to define server port on xchat?
<claptrap> Soooo
<duncanidaho1> The ufw is enough on its own... I don't need a proxy or VPN?
<claptrap> garic: You should be able to connect with, for example, /server irc.freenode.net:6667
<riwa> I'm reading the end of Xorg.5.log and it says: Fatal server error: No screens found.
<claptrap> That's pretty much universal format AFAIK.
<claptrap> So, is the the right place to pop into for help with WINE?
<Typos_King> garic:     see ^,   also the way you do it, you Edit the server entry in the server list
<kla> claptrap, #winehq
<garic> claptrap, im trying to connect to server with ssl, how would i do it with the //server command?
<duncanidaho1> @syn-ack ufw is enough its own... I don't need a proxy or VPN?
<claptrap> Ah ha. Thankee.
<claptrap> garic: Can't help ya that far. ;D Haven't messed with IRC in YEARS.
<claptrap> Sorry.
<garic> Typos_King, ive been there and tried to add servername:6697
<kla> garic, Xchat->Network List->Edit->use SSL
<czarny_> czesc
<garic> kla i got that and it attempts to use 9999 by default.
<rmatte> ok, I'm here out of desparation, I just spent the last hour trying to get my 9.10 install to automount my USB memory stick (it used to work back in 9.04).  I've combed through about 20 different forums and tried all sorts of suggested fixes.  Nothing has worked.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<kla> !cz | czarny_
<ubottu> czarny_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<seyacat> Hi ubutu
<JoelJ> has anyone had a problem with VirtualBox seamless mode eating your Ubuntu Host's notifications?
<Typos_King> rmatte:    does it get any power from the usb port?
<mpower> #channel radeonhd
<kla> garic, yes you can define a port to use in the list on top
<JoelJ> I have a Karmic host, and when I have VirtualBox running in seamless mode, I don't get any notifications from pidgin, rhythmbox, etc
<mpower> #radeonhd
<seyacat> How can i install ubuntu from mi current ubuntu. But other partition or hard drive
<rmatte> Typos_King: If I do gnome-mount -vbd /dev/sdc1 it mounts fine
<rmatte> Typos_King: it's just not mounting automatically when the key is plugged in
<kla> mpower, '/join #radeonhd' is the command you're looking for
<gnugi> I deleted gnome files and here is how my desktop looks now http://i48.tinypic.com/2aiiydx.png
<Typos_King> seyacat:  you mean, you want to 'migrate' your ubuntu installation to another hardware?
<mpower> #quit
<gnugi> I want gnome back
<seyacat> No same distribution. Only new install
<Typos_King> rmatte:..... ahe.... that's done with a running deamon in gnome..... can't recall the service, I gather is not running in your system right now
<rmatte> seyacat: obviously just run the installer and select that drive as the installation destination
<garic> kla, sorry im actually using gnome-xchat not the other one.
<Typos_King> rmatte:   check your bootup services
<rmatte> Typos_King: you mean hal and udev?
<seyacat> Yes . What is the istalator package please
<kla> garic, ah
<garic> my bad should be more clear, sorry
<Typos_King> rmatte:    might be hal in combination with other
<kla> seyacat, maybe the package 'ubiquity' is what you're looking for. Can't be certain
<rmatte> Typos_King: hal is running, udev is running
<seyacat> Ubiquity ty so much
<Typos_King> seyacat:    .... ahemm    can't boot from a usb/cd?
<seyacat> I dont have cd . Only ubuntu pendrive..no live
<usuario_> ola
<sativa> I have VERY limited memory and bandwidth. I use a perl script in the teriminal that uses a lot of both. I need to run a multitude of the script and I was wondering if it would be more efficent to do so in separate tabs or separate windows
<usuario_> me  llamo   yumara  y tu
<lotus> I want to grab a .deb from a repository so I can move it to another computer to get networking working
<litropy> Hi, all: numberoflines=$(wc -l file.txt) works, yet numberoflines=$($(wc -l file.txt)-1) returns "command not found." I must have a syntax error somewhere.
<kla> Well it's sometimes useful to have a desktop you can perform installs from on the fly and as the mood strikes
<Steppzor> hi guy's.. can some one help me with a problem? I installed Ubuntu with the Windows Ubuntu installer.. and well.. when i try to boot to ubuntu and it just gives me the GNU GRUB with command promt..
<kla> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gurru> HI
<Typos_King> seyacat:      iirc. the live-cd provides an option to make a live-usb too, meaning, it has an optino to 'make startup usb'
<usuario_> ola  me3  llamo  yumara
<claptrap> Is there any way to get winsock working on Ubuntu?
<usuario_> ola
<kla> Steppzor, no menu? What's GRUB version?
<gaston_> que tal
<usuario_> ola
<airtonix> usuario_, no
<Steppzor> Version 1.97 beta4
<usuario_> º
<seyacat> i dont have live
<airtonix> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gaston_> mma21mama
<rmatte> Typos_King: my services seem fine, any other ideas?
<kla> !es | usuario_ & gaston_ : por favor solo ingles aqui gracias :-)
<ubottu> usuario_ & gaston_ : por favor solo ingles aqui gracias :-): En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<garic> any1 know how to connect to ssl enabled irc server through port 6697 and not port 9999 on xchat-gnome?
<gaston_> mama21mama
<sativa> I have VERY limited memory and bandwidth. I use a perl script in the teriminal that uses a lot of both. I need to run a multitude of the script and I was wondering if it would be more efficent to do so in separate tabs or separate windows
<rmatte> sativa: It shouldn't make a difference either way
<kla> Steppzor, maybe this is what you're looking for, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<seyacat> I try with ubiquity ty so much . Ill back later
<duncanidaho1> in ufw what is the difference between reject and deny?
<rmatte> sativa: tabs and windows are just visual organizers, it's not going to change the amount of memory that your apps are using
<redIago> @garic at the first window you see when starting xchat it will show you a window with a list of servers click on the one you want and click edit
<redIago> you will see port options
<sativa> What happens if you go over your limit on memory?
<Steppzor> thanx kla.. i'll try that
<redIago> @garic or you can go to file > network list and do the same thing
<gaston_> lorena
<rmatte> sativa: it starts to use swap space and your system slows down
<rmatte> sativa: if all memory and swap gets eaten up, the system will eventually crash
<garic> redIago, on file i have connect..., file transfers and quit
<sativa> rmatte does this have any permident affect on the computer?
<redIago> for xchat?
<rmatte> sativa: no, it's impossible for software to damage hardware components these days
<riwa> How would I reverse all my drivers to default? Can I somehow insert the disk and "only install graphics drivers" without modifiying the rest of the system?
<redIago> ah sorry, click xchat > network list
<garic> redIago, I have checked edit-> preferences -> network -> chose entwork -> edit and there was no port option.
<rmatte> sativa: you may end up with some filesystem corruption if a crash occurs, but generally that can be corrected with fsck
<garic> redIago, nope im using xchat-gnome not xchat
<sativa> rmatte thanks
<redIago> ah my bad
<rmatte> sativa: np
<redIago> anyone know how to get an intel hda sound card to work on ubuntu?
<rmatte> so no one has any idea why I can go a gnome-mount -vbd /dev/sdc1 and see my usb key in nautilus, hal and udev are running, gnome-volume-manager is installed, automount is enabled in nautilus, but my automount is not working...?
<kla> !sound | redIago
<ubottu> redIago: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redIago> thanks
<rmatte> s/go/do
<Steppzor> Thanx again kla.. it worked :D
<Typos_King> rmatte:    see if you can install/reinstall the package ubsmount,   which might be what gnome uses
<kla> Steppzor, you're welcome. Glad it did :-)
<seanbrystone> how would i get the Deskbar applet like Debian has? i dont see it in repos
<lightpro69> Всем дарово
<lightpro69> есть русские?
<kla> !ru | lightpro69
<ubottu> lightpro69: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lightpro69> thank you
<trism> !info deskbar-applet | seanbrystone
<ubottu> seanbrystone: deskbar-applet (source: deskbar-applet): universal search and navigation bar for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 257 kB, installed size 5188 kB
<garic> ok i found answer to my question had to use example.com/6697 instead of example.com:6697
<rmatte> Typos_King: already tried that package and according to the package's home page, it doesn't do anything UI related
<rmatte> but even with the package installed it didn't automount my drive
<pfred1> does anyone know how I can fix this?   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<kla> garic, that's the same for xchat proper fyi
<jumar> rmatte: try another package called pmount, if nothing works i use that from terminal
<rmatte> jumar: I installed pmount
<Typos_King> rmatte:    what about gnome-volume-manager package?
<jumar> pmount mounts really problematic fat32 and ntfs keys too, udf systems that xubuntu doesnt handle right via thunar, might work with nautilus too
<seanbrystone> trism, ok many thanks, some reason sudo apt-get install deskbar(Tab) (Tab) (tab) didnt show "deskbar-applet" or "deskbar"
<pfred1> rmatte back in the bad old days I used to have aliases to popular mount commands i always used
<jumar> rmatte: tried it in terminal?
<kla> pfred1, heheh
<hiexpo> hello all
<garic> ah ok thx kla
<rmatte> Typos_King: gnome-volume-manager is installed, I stated that previously, didn't help at all
<Typos_King> rmatte or gnome-mount assuming something might be off with it
<pfred1> kla hey they were handy!
<rmatte> gnome-mount works
<rmatte> it just doesn't work automatically
<rmatte> when I plug the drive in it used to automount in 9.04
<rmatte> since the upgrade to 9.10 it's been messed up
<jumar> rmatte: that too happens with me with dvds and usbs, but pfred suggestion is good
<Typos_King> rmatte:   ohhh.... it does mount on GUI, you just want it automounted from bootup
<kla> pfred1, no shame in that. I have aliases for configure commands..
<pfred1> kla I'm getting hosed getting my system up to building a package right now
<rmatte> Typos_King: no, it ONLY mounts on UI if I manually run gnome-mount
<jumar> rmatte: i'll run a little search, be back in a few minutes whether theres a solution
<pfred1> kla   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<rmatte> Typos_King: I want it to automatically mount and show in UI right when I plug the USB key in to the system
<rmatte> like it used to do
<pfred1> kla makes me want to reach for some Slackware floppies!
<hiexpo> rmatte, what is it that don't auto mount?
<kla> pfred1, :-)
<rmatte> I use my USB key a lot, and having to type gnome-mount /dev/sdc1 each time I want to use it is a pain
<rmatte> it's a usb data stick/key/storage device
<rmatte> whatever you want to call it
<pfred1> rmatte it works here
<hiexpo> oh ok cause i know my ext hd and cds mount here auto on gnome
<Steppzor> i was wondering if there exist any broadcast software for ubuntu too create a tv channel for network streaming with playlist and epg and so on?
<zhora_> ubottu, redIago: ALSA it's not all for solved you problem... You most correct install pulse audio server ....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rmatte> pfred1: you're running a clean 9.10 install I assume then, no upgrade?
<pfred1> rmatte I just ran a sudo apt-get update
<rmatte> actually, now that I think of it, automounting doesn't work on my computer at work either, and it's also running ubuntu 9.10 (clean install of it)
<rmatte> so I don't know what they screwed up in 9.10 to make it not work anymore
<pfred1> rmatte I have 9.10
<hiexpo> thats weird cause mine auto mounts
<jumar> rmatte: maybe this works - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306577&highlight=automount+-working
<jumar> reinstalling gnomw-volume-manager
<Rowan1> hi
<Typos_King> yeah... it has to be the deamon....
<Typos_King> daemon rather
<kla> maybe automounting requires some group membership the update forgot to add for existing users..
<pfred1> no one uses the libgtk2.0-dev package in 9.10 here?
<Rowan1> how do i chat on Xfire???????
<rmatte> jumar: already did that
<Rowan1> >:o
<antivirt1l> hello all
<rmatte> kla: actually, that's one thing I haven't checked... I'll check right now
<kla> rmatte, tried with a fresh user account?
<garic> does ngircd accept .crt and .key files for ssl cert and key files?
<kla> rmatte, ok
<gigakami> Hi I'm trying to create a squashfs filesystem it keeps hangings around 11 percent.
<antivirt1l> how can i make a TRM file, what runs my commands inmediatly ?
<Typos_King> pfred1   why? hhehe
<oz2012> sal allllllllllll
<pfred1> Typos_King   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<kla> !hi | antivirt1l
<ubottu> antivirt1l: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Typos_King> pfred1  need it? or something
<pfred1> Typos_King it'd be nice
<jumar> sorry, that was my only shot, test it with pcman filemanager if nautilus is not the only option
<bliffle> beep
<rmatte> the only group that seems to make sense is plugdev
<antivirt1l> how can i make a TRM file, what runs my commands inmediatly ?
<rmatte> and I'm already in that group
<donvito> skype is avaiable on ubuntu karmic koala?
<pfred1> jumar I could install the old stale version I can get with the package manager but I'd like to build the latest to try out on my system
<kla> antivirt1l, what's a TRM file, and what do you mean by runs your commands immediately?
<antivirt1l> donvito: go to skype.com, then select LINUX, and then download it :) only 2.x
<donvito> webcam is working on ubuntu right?
<rmatte> yeh, plugdev is the group, so I'm in the right group, so that's not causing the issue
<rmatte> running out of ideas here
<antivirt1l> kla, do you know windows file: .bat ?
<bun_bun> ACPI-OFF ---- How do I add acpi=off to the boot process? I have a Toshiba L505 and it hangs on boot
<Typos_King> pfred1 .... so.... which lib do you need?
<Slart> antivirt1l: TRM file?
<jumar> pfred1, ok, the sole other thing i found on another forum that this a hal issue
<antivirt1l> in windows: .bat :)
<pfred1> Typos_King the dev package for gtk+ so I can build against it
<donvito> webcam is working on ubuntu right?
<Slart> antivirt1l: never heard of a trm file.. there are shell scripts though.. that sounds almost like what you're looking for
<pfred1> Typos_King sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev fails with the message:   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<kla> rmatte, I have supplementary groups: groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),121(sambashare) and my systems auto-mounts fine, though it's a lucid iinstall
<Typos_King> bun_bun:      in the Grub label/menu entry, press 'e' to edit, go to the line with the linux image usually says 'quiet no-splash'   and add acpi=off or noapic
<antivirt1l> if I make a text file, for example: asd.bat, what contains: ping /t ubuntu.com
<antivirt1l> for example
<rmatte> kla:
<rmatte> raw@nemesis:~$ groups
<rmatte> raw adm dialout voice cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev games users fuse lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<antivirt1l> :)
<pfred1> Typos_King which is obviously a tremendious screw up on the part of Ubuntu
<antivirt1l> how can i do it here ?
<rmatte> looks about the same
<brjann> Typos_King: acpi=off and noapic aren't the same thing
<Slart> antivirt1l: I would call that a shell script
<bun_bun> Typos_King: thank you. Does this work after a full install?
<donvito> webcam is working on ubuntu right?
<donvito> webcam is working on ubuntu right?
<antivirt1l> ok, I google it
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install skype
<donvito> what about the webcam???
<Typos_King> pfred1   sounds the package you're installing needs older version than the one you already have installed.... meaning adding it will just create a lib conflict, if it does at all
<Slart> antivirt1l: those work the same as the windows bat files.. you write commands.. one per line.. they get executed just like if you typed them yourself
<Slart> donvito: some do.. some don't
<Typos_King> bun_bun.... ohh this is from the live-cd menu?
<Slart> !webcam | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pfred1> Typos_King no I don't have the dev package installed on my system at all
<jumar> rmatte: tried to stop and start udev?
<bun_bun> Typos_King - no I have already installed. I just tried the option you recommended.... stand by
<bun_bun> no good. it still takes me to a command line
<Typos_King> bun_bun...ok.... once you add that to that line, do a ctrl-x  to use the line
<antivirt1l> Slart thanks, I 'll see a tutorial :)
<bun_bun> One error says "acpi:LNXVIDEO: unexpected exit with s tatus 0x009
<Slart> antivirt1l: you're welcome.. good luck
<pfred1> Typos_King dpkg --status libgtk2.0-dev Package `libgtk2.0-dev' is not installed and no info is available.
<gigakami> I keep gettin errors similier to this: Failed to read file edit/proc/dma, creating empty file
<Typos_King> bun_bun    did you press enter when done, or press ctrl-x after editing it?
<jumar> pfred1, i serched for this launchpad page - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/463347
<bun_bun> heheh, I hit escape ... trying again.  :)
<gigakami> and then mksquashfs never completes.
<gigakami> it just hangs around 11 percent
<Typos_King> bun_bun   :|,   ctrl-x to  'boot from line' :|
<pfred1> jumar checking it out now
<bun_bun> trying
<Typos_King> k
<bun_bun> will that change remain in the grub settings?
<rmatte> jumar: yeh, I have
<zhora_> donvito: For correct working webcam in skype...do this script: #!/bin/bash LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<bun_bun> or will I have to set it every time?
<bun_bun> (it's an old lady using the box)
<Typos_King> bun_bun   no, to make the changes permanent, you'd need to add it in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Cristobal> lol
<kla> bun_bun, you edit /etc/default/grub  with your custom command-line options and then run update-grub2
<bun_bun> ok - that's what I had trouble with before. where exactly in grub.cfg do I add the line?
<bun_bun> I've already nano'd it and tried
<rmatte> hmmm that's weird
<kla> bun_bun, or better yet, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'
<rmatte> I supposedly have gnome-volume-manager installed but /usr/bin/gnome-volume-manager doesn't exist, when it apparently should
<bun_bun> kla: Typos_King: do I edit boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/default/grub ?
<bun_bun> heheh, please slow down :)
<kla> bun_bun, I think you're better off with the dpkg-reconfigure command
<Cristobal> jaja
<Cristobal> fuck
<Typos_King> bun_bun   try kla's spot first, since that's a big more global of a change
<kla> !language | Cristobal
<ubottu> Cristobal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bun_bun> ok, just sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc ?
<Cristobal> bitch
<rmatte> also, if I run gnome-volume-properties there is no storage tab, when there should be
<jumar> pfred1 and rmatte: i got no more ideas, maybe udev rules are the problem, but it seems that a lot of people have this issue in karmic
<kla> bun_bun, right, run that from a terminal
<bun_bun> running now. stand by
<nitrate_> Hi, Just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. No audio anymore. Any hints to get it working? (system->pref->sound has a empty hardware/device list)
<Gnosiz> hey, does Ubuntu Netbook Remix work on Asus Eee 4g ?
<rmatte> jumar: well, I hope that it's fixed in the next version, it's quite frustrating
<Gnosiz> I've seen mixed answers.
<kla> !sound | nitrate_
<ubottu> nitrate_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nich0s> Question: Is there a channel dedicated to answering questions about getting DHCP to work properly for a total n00b to the subject?
<ikonia> nich0s: no
<nich0s> ikonia, Shall I just ask them here then or should I take my questions to tubes?
<ikonia> nich0s: are you using ubuntu ?
<nich0s> ikonia, Yes
<jumar> rmatte: if its a clean install then you should try to install jaunty
<ikonia> nich0s: then, you're in Ubuntu support, so ask
<bun_bun> after I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc it's asking me now for a "Linux command line"
<bun_bun> what do I type there?
<nitrate_> thanks kla, I shall have a look at it now.
<Typos_King> heheh
<Steppzor> I installed my nvidia graphic drivers and rebooted. but not the screen is black.. what to do?
<jumar> lucid is coming in april or june, so jaunty is an option
<jumar> still
<Typos_King> bun_bun   try kla's spot first, since that's a big more global of a change   <---- if that's no there, you can always use /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pfred1> how in the heck can a distribution have one of the most important libraries in it screwed up as colossally as this?
<bun_bun> kla: did I need to change something in /etc/ before the dpkg command?
<ralf_> hi all, just finishing off ubuntu for a 78 year old with eldy software but i have one problem
<Typos_King> pfred1:   what do you mean? it was already installed?
<pfred1> Typos_King no it isn't
<kla> bun_bun, nope no changing anything, put the options on the second prompt no the first
<pfred1> Typos_King Package `libgtk2.0-dev' is not installed and no info is available.
<rmatte> right, so my gnome-volume-manager executable is actually missing, I tried removing and reinstall it from aptitude but same results, that's probably my issue
<Typos_King> pfred1:   have you done.... a sudo apt-get update?
<donvito> with what kind of messenger can i spoke with webcam and voice i mean MSN ONE
<kla> bun_bun, leave first dialog as is, click next, enter options, click next, select drive(s), click ok.. wait.. reboot. done
<pfred1> Typos_King and it can't install because the stupid package manager is getting confused with the library name suffix!
<jumar> pfred1: there are always issues like that, i smashed my head to the wall with hardy and that was an lts, nearly killed my laptop, but intrepid solved a lot of things, then jaunty, so what i do now if i can solve something in a week in my spare time, i wait
<bun_bun> kk
<kla> pfred1, and the packagers insists on a '=' version check..
<pfred1> Typos_King been there done that
<Crewsr3> does it matter if the output on a check sum has capital letters or lower case letters.  I have two checks sums and they match accept one has the letters capitalized and the other does not.  Does this matter
<ralf_> how an earth do i create a quit button on desktop instead of menu then quit?
<Ryan1> Crewsr3: No
<Crewsr3> Ryan1, so I can safely say they match?
<Ryan1> Crewsr3: Yes
<Crewsr3> Ryan1, thanks!
<Typos_King> ralf_    isn't the distribution already mapping the Power button on the computer for 'poweroff'?
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Typos_King> ralf_    that might be sipler for her, no?
<Cristobal> hello
<Typos_King> s/sip/simp/
<pfred1> Cristobal hi
<ralf_> @Typos_King how do i do that?
<Typos_King> ralf_    isn't the distribution already mapping the Power button on the computer for 'poweroff'?
<bun_bun> that helps y'all - I'm playin with it now... thanks!
<ralf_> by the way its him called ralf .. my name is fintan by the way :-)
<Typos_King> ralf_   usually they do, depending on the hardware
<balas> i'm entering the correct password for the default keyring on karmic but it keeps getting rejected.  any ideas why or how to fix ?
<Cristobal> algun español
<ikonia> !es | Cristobal
<ubottu> Cristobal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bun_bun> one thing: TOSHIBA does not like Linux. Hrmph
<antivirt1l> exit
<ralf_> knowing him he will quit eldy software and then push the power off button but id like a big icon for him on desktop
<Cristobal> olaaa
<ikonia> Cristobal: english only please
<Cristobal> me no english
<ikonia> !es | Cristobal
<Cristobal> yes
<donvito> with what kind of messenger can i spoke with webcam and voice i mean MSN ONE
<jumar> ralf_ on your panels that's not okay?
<ralf_> bun_bun I have a toshiba laptop never had a problem with linux :-)
<ikonia> Cristobal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter
<Cristobal> jaja
<jumar> you can make that big too
<Fade> is there a powerpc specific ubuntu channel on freenode?
<jumar> it's a simple launcher, try to create one on the desktop or panel
<bun_bun> ralf_ the older version was fine. I thought they were good but we just bought a brand new L505 and it's garbage IMO
<ralf_> jumar i suppose i could show him but i really want to get rid off all menu panels
<kla> Fade, #ubuntu-ppc
<Fade> thanks, kla
<kla> Fade, y/w
<Cristobal> very good
<wizard00> scream "chocolate milk" if ur a kickass person!!!!!
<donvito> with what kind of messenger can i spoke with webcam and voice i mean MSN ONE
<donvito> with what kind of messenger can i spoke with webcam and voice i mean MSN ONE
<ikonia> wizard00: please don't mess around in here
<donvito> no one answer me
<donvito> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<ikonia> wizard00: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<FloodBot2> donvito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cristobal> mi friend do you like jatch
<ikonia> donvito: please give people a chance to respond
<Typos_King> donvito:   the wha?    can't use skype?
<donvito> i want amsn
<donvito> or msn one
<ralf_> i have 2 options for him.. just desktop icond for firefox and email of just mainly use eldy software  http://www.eldy.eu/
<wizard00> i have ubuntu 4.10 and i cant install anything
<pfred1> donvito can i get an amsn?
<ikonia> wizard00: that is a dead (end of life version)
<ikonia> !eol | wizard00
<ubottu> wizard00: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jumar> ralf_ im on xfce right now, but it must be a gnome-session command with flags, so the launcher you create got to have that command and any icon you like
<ralf_> he had windows pc in house and not been used for 2 years how ever if i just have simple icons on desktop and get rid of menu panels and the like he would use it more
<Typos_King> donvito:     msn.... they do video..... didn'tknow nor do I use them anyhow... .... can't say
<jumar> ralf_ or an extra command, right now i cant test it
<pfred1> wizard00 thats OK I have Ubuntu 9.10 and i can't seem to install the libgtk2.0-dev package myself!
<wizard00> is 5.10 a EOL version??
<wizard00> ubuntu
<ikonia> pfred1: whats the problem installing it
<jpds> wizard00: Yes.
<ralf_> jumar ho do i do that?
<ikonia> wizard00: yes, 8.04 is the latest current
<pfred1> ikonia Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ikonia> wizard00: as in the earliest available
<kla> wizard00, I'd say so, it's been 5 years
<ikonia> pfred1: why is that a problem?
<pfred1> ikonia bwcause it won't install
<Typos_King> pfred1   there's a way to 'force' it in dpkg, and if you succeed most likely it'll just create conflicts
<wizard00> ok. so to install software i need to get a newer release (8.04 in particular?)
<cfedde> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle%20
<jumar> please someone help us with gnome-session logout-shutdown from command line, so ralf_ will be abel to create a launcher ont the desktop
#ubuntu 2010-02-28
<ralf_> so i right click on desktop creat a launcher ..anyone know the command?
<pfred1> Typos_King yes the -f switch
<ikonia> wizard00: correct
<ikonia> pfred1: that version is newer than the one you need, so I'm not sure what the problem is ?
<wizard00> thank you very much!!! :)
<wizard00> ubuntu rocks though ;)
<pfred1> ikonia Package `libgtk2.0-dev' is not installed and no info is available.
<histo> wizard00: no
<hellburner> is there a simple way to install a newer version of wine?  the one in karmic is old
<ralf_> this will be a brilliant help and i d be blogging about it just want my neighbour on net
<kla> ralf_, command to do what, exactly?
<histo> wizard00: you can install software on 8.04
<ikonia> pfred1: ok so what's stopping you installing it ?
<pfred1> ikonia what part of 'it won't install" are you having difficulties understanding?
<Typos_King> wizard00.... I don't think so, depends on what you want to install for that matter, 8.x is still supported anyway
<jumar> ralf_ the first thing you do on the desktop is right-click, create laucher, set an icon, set a command, and it should work, but i just dont know the command right now, so we gotta ask someone
<ikonia> pfred1: you're not telling me why it won't install, error message for example
<pfred1> ikonia I guess Ubuntu's broken package manager is the problem!
<ikonia> pfred1: I don't think it's broken at all
<ikonia> pfred1: could you explain the error you're having
<ralf_> thanks jumar I will try and look it up on google .. i did try but i will give it another go
<histo> jumar: what do are you trying to do?
<daniskami> ralf_: try gnome-session-save --logout
<histo> ralf_: what are you trying to do?
<wizard00> ok. sweet. im a newb. should i dual-boot ubuntu5 and ubuntu 8?
<pfred1> ikonia if I issue the command sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev and I get the message libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed I see a problem
<Typos_King> pfred1     don't think is the package manager, is the fact you're trying to install an older app which requires such lib, and the newer in place conflicts with it, is an app version issue
<histo> wizard00: why would you do that?
<wizard00> idk.
<histo> wizard00: What are you trying to accomplish?
<ikonia> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.3-1ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 2296 kB, installed size 5712 kB
<wizard00> nothing
<ikonia> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.3-1ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 2986 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<jumar> oh, nothing, trying to help ralf_ for a gnome-session commandline version what out of he can make a shutdown button on the desktop
<kla> wizard00, if you have no reason to dual boot, just install fresh
<histo> wizard00: okay are you just trolling then or do you have a question.
<wizard00> i just heard that linux is for advanced users only
<histo> wizard00: nope
<histo> wizard00: you said you were using 8.04?
<ikonia> pfred1: just installed it - it works fine, so the problem is either a.) you've not done an sudo apt-get update first b.) you've put additional repos in that create a conflict
<jumar> he's started googling, but i must go, please histo help him, i dont have gnome-session installed, thanks bye!
<wizard00> using 5.10
<daniskami> jumar: ralf_: gnome-session-save --logout
<ikonia> wizard00: you said 4 earlier
<Typos_King> ikonia in 9.1?
<histo> jumar: me neither I don't knwo what he is trying to do
<pfred1> ikonia OK so I need to remove repos then?
<jumar> ralf_ daniskami got it check it out
<histo> daniskami: you'll prolly have to send ralf a pm since he left
<wizard00> oh. srry im using 5. there a difference?
<ikonia> pfred1: depends, do you have additional repo's ?
<pfred1> ikonia heck if I know
<histo> wizard00: there is in 5
<jumar> histo make a launcher for the desktop for shuting down the machine
<ikonia> pfred1: could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<jumar> gotta go, bye
<ikonia> pfred1: try a sudo apt-get update first though,
<pfred1> ikonia if I knew where to find it
<histo> jumar: ahh yeah daniskami has it.
<wizard00> so i cant install software. it says its unavailable
<ikonia> pfred1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pfred1> ikonia did that over an hour ago
<ikonia> wizard00: no, the distro is dead, end of lifve
<histo> wizard00: what says unavailible?
<ikonia> pfred1: I haven't seen it
<pfred1> ikonia must be why i told you
<histo> wizard00: yeah the repositories aren't there any more.
<daniskami> histo: bad luck ;)
<kla> wizard00, no wonder. Just use a CD.
<wizard00> Audacity. (audio editing soft)
<Typos_King> ....
<histo> wizard00: you can move your home to a seperate parition then install fresh and all your documents and stuff would be there.
<ikonia> pfred1: ok - so pastebin your sources.list as that must be the only other answer
<Typos_King> wizard0   can't install anything in 8.x?
<pfred1> ikonia ok sec
<Cristobal> dog white
<wizard00> idk how to do that
<histo> Typos_King: no he says he's running 5 now
<ikonia> Cristobal: stop please
<Typos_King> IIRC is still supported and the repos are still there
<ikonia> Cristobal: I've told you the rules of this channel
<Typos_King> 5?
<histo> Typos_King: begining to think he is a troll
<Typos_King> holy!    that's ..... rather oldie
<Cristobal> persian canarian
<kla> So later all :)
<pfred1> ikonia http://pastebin.com/0z1U7LSy
<ikonia> pfred1: that looks perfect,
<rmatte> aha, finally got automounting working, needed to install halevt and use hal-mount once on the device, now it automounts it
<Typos_King> halevt....
<pfred1> ikonia I sort of wished there was a problem because I'm no closer to a solution to not being able to install the dev package i need here
<ikonia> pfred1: when you do a "sudo apt-get update" what happens ?
<pfred1> ikonia let me run it again I don't remember anything important happening really
<Guitch> Bonsoir!
<randomusr> what software will allow me to get my laptop's webcam working?
<ikonia> !webcam | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Typos_King> !fr | Guitch
<ubottu> Guitch: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<pfred1> ikonia ikonia http://pastebin.com/0HeVYq0S
<ikonia> pfred1: interesting, I don't think you've given me a compelte sources.list as apt-get update is checking medibuntu - but you've not got that listed in sources.list
<pfred1> ikonia I pasted what i found
<ikonia> pfred1: any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, medibuntu installs into (you got it) sources.list.d
<pfred1> ikonia medibuntu.list
<ikonia> pfred1: comment out the deb lines in that file, and then re-run apt-get update
<bliffle> Ubuntu 9.10, Thinkpad X60s, no audio, but audio OK on the XP partition. What's up?
<ikonia> I doubt its medibuntu - but that's all I can see
<Typos_King> I have the file.... for that lib, and I don't think it came from the medibuntu site
<ikonia> Typos_King: I agree
<Typos_King> pfred1.... got a site I can upload... or email....if that's all you need
<ikonia> Typos_King: however that is the only external repo, and I've just checked us.archive.ubuntu.com and it's serving the correct versions
<pfred1> ikonia it was a little different but libgtk2.0-dev still errors out
<ikonia> pfred1: what stood out as different ?
<duffydack> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pfred1> ikonia update took a little longer
<pfred1> ikonia I still get E: Broken packages
<ikonia> pfred1: which package is it complaining is broke ?
<pfred1> ikonia   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<randomusr> ikonia: thank you!
<pfred1> ikonia its just not accepting 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 as a dep for (= 2.18.3-1)
<ikonia> pfred1: do a "apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0" - please pastebin the output
<pfred1> ikonia OK
<pfred1> ikonia http://pastebin.com/px4VwCnv
<ikonia> pfred1: which is totally right
<pfred1> ikonia yes
<ikonia> pfred1: ok - I wonder, last ditch attempt
<nutz> hi all
<ikonia> pfred1: cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<pfred1> ikonia usually i just synaptic stuff but this I'd like the latest version if I can get it
<pedahzur> Having trouble with an Ubuntu Net install here. Everything set up fine (including the LVM), but the grub install is failing with "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."  Advice from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504678 helped a little: I was able to copy the needed files into /boot, but the find command still says file not found even though 'ls' says otherwise. help?
<Guest26478> Como troca o nick sem precisar sair... ?
<ikonia> pfred1: synaptic is the best option, it's stable / compatible packages, but lets see if we can fix this
<pfred1> ikonia dang do I need all these deb files?
<nutz> i've got problem with wireless (rt61pci) and it's supposed to be kernel-related. so i'm wondering: now that 2.6.33 is out - how long is it gonna take until it's gonna be used in ubuntu?
<ikonia> pfred1: no - remove them all
<pfred1> ikonia with pleasure!
<ikonia> nutz: it will be in lucid
<bun_bun> Typos_King: how do I get the "acpi-off" to become permanent?
<nutz> ikonia: oh.. so probably no fix for my rt61pci problem until april
<pfred1> ikonia eeww what is a "partial" directory?
<ikonia> nutz: no kernel changes to 9.10
<ikonia> pfred1: in what respect ?
<Out_Cold> can i use grep to ignore strings? possibly multiple strings?
<nutz> ikonia: okay, thanks
<pfred1> ikonia inside of /var/cache/apt/archives
<pfred1> ikonia this is a complete mess!
<ikonia> pfred1: sudo rm -rf *
<pfred1> ikonia done
<nutz> ikonia: i'm gonna build my own kernel then, i guess - i found two guides help.ubuntu.. and wiki.ubuntu.. is one of them recommended?
<Typos_King> bun_bun:    <kla> bun_bun, you edit /etc/default/grub  with your custom command-line options and then run update-grub2
<pfred1> ikonia there was even a lock file in there too
<ikonia> pfred1: ok , one more thing
<ikonia> pfred1: yeah, that's a bit messy, but we can fix that
<acu> I have a single partition - I want to backup the entire system and restore it in another hard disk - a mirror - what is the best and easiest program which can do that ?
<pfred1> ikonia oh its gone now
<ikonia> pfred1: cd .. rm pkgcache.bin
<bun_bun> Typos_King: edit with nano?
<Typos_King> bun_bun:    I do it by editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg   which in the new grub, is the equivalent to the old menu.lst... and then I back it up, if ever gets changed
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   nano, vim, emac, any text editor will do
<pfred1> ikonia I have a srcpkgcache.bin too get rid of it?
<ikonia> pfred1: nah, that can stay
<bun_bun> Typos_King: where in grub.cfg do I add "acpi=off" ??
<ikonia> pfred1: now "sudo apt-get update"
<pfred1> ikonia I can fix this! E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<ikonia> pfred1: ughh, are you getting that now ?
<dumont> how do i make a shortcut link on ubuntu?
<pfred1> ikonia  sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial worked a treat
<ikonia> pfred1: cool
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   at the end of the /boo/vmlinux-..... line
<ikonia> pfred1: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Typos_King> s/boo/boot/
<ikonia> pfred1: then sudo apt-get update
<pfred1> ikonia now for the moment of truth drumroll please .....
<justin22885> with a 500gb hdd, how big do yall think / should be?
<bun_bun> Typos_King: I'm in /default/grub at the moment (already backed it up)
<ikonia> justin22885: as big as you want it to be, anything from 4gb to 500gb can be used sensibly
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   at the end of the /boo/vmlinux-..... line   <----
<justin22885> well the majority will be a seperate /home partition
<ikonia> justin22885: it's your layout,
<antivirt1l> hello all, I want to mount a samba place, how can I do it ? (I've tried with: sudo mount -t smbfs <source> /mnt/ -o user=username
<justin22885> so.. /home being seperate, what would you recommend for /?
<antivirt1l> )
<histo> justin22885: i usually leave 10gigs or 20gigs depends on how many apps you want to install on the box.
<ikonia> justin22885: it's what you wnat to use - not what I'd recommend
<bun_bun> Typos_King: it seems "update-grub" automatically re-writes grub.cfg - does that make sense? do I then skip changing grub.cfg?
<pfred1> ikonia no dice!
<histo> justin22885: but its completely up to you.
<ikonia> pfred1: ooh rats
<justin22885> well id like the room for all the apps i may install down the road
<Klavier> update manager has problem about chroimum updating
<Klavier> how can i solve it?
<pfred1> ikonia still think of all the room for furry pron i have now!
<ikonia> pfred1: exactly the same error ?
<histo> justin22885: my current install which is custom / is only 2.77g being used
<pfred1> ikonia of course
<Klavier> i think problem is about keyserver
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   it does, but update-grub isn't at every single bootup or installation of anything, just usually, on my case, I run it
<justin22885> so, 20-25gb /, the rest /home should be fine
<histo> justin22885: you can always expand it down the road and shrink home or vice versa
<Klavier> but i dont know how get keys and how can i use keys for keyserver
<antivirt1l> hello all, I want to mount a samba place, how can I do it ? (I've tried with: sudo mount -t smbfs <source> /mnt/ -o user=username)
<ikonia> pfred1: just thinking
<Klavier> for chromium update
<randomusr> how can I check for 9.04 or 9.10 installed?
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   isn't run that is
<justin22885> yeah.. fine, ill go 20 on /, im about ready to turn everything over to linux in a few moments here
<justin22885> im in windows 7 right now
<histo> antivirt1l: you need to create a directory to mount to
<antivirt1l> hmm
<Klavier> what about me
<Klavier> xD
<bun_bun> Typos_King, I did it without touching the grub.cfg and now grub does have acpi=off in it at bootup. hmmm
<antivirt1l> histo and with what command ?
<histo> antivirt1l: sudo mkdir /mnt/share
<histo> antivirt1l: sudo mount -t cifs //IP/nameofshare /mnt/share
<histo> antivirt1l: that should work you can try smbfs but you need the samba tools installed
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   hehehe, I highly doubt that, exit the editor and check again in 'less'
<antivirt1l> cifs is what :
<bun_bun> Typos_King, will running this new machine with "acpi off" disable any other features?
<brjann> acu: unfortunately most of the open-source drive imaging utilities I know of aren't very friendly. Some of them are listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<antivirt1l> ?
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   update-grub just will remake it as it was without it
<histo> antivirt1l: do you have any of the samba stuff installed?
<histo> antivirt1l: you can also mount it by going to Places > Network and browsing to the share
<ikonia> pfred1: scratching my head hard here, why you're apt-cache policy says it wants the correct version, yet apt-get install is looking for an older version
<ikonia> pfred1: more so when it's just rocketed through on my machine
<antivirt1l> histo
<histo> antivirt1l: yes?
<pfred1> ikonia you have 9.10 ?
<antivirt1l> if i mount, can i access to it from shell ?
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   just the acpi module usage, which 'might' mean you may need to turn off the machine by also using the power button
<ikonia> pfred1: yes
<brjann> acu: if you're not opposed to proprietary solutions, I've used Acronis TrueImage for a few years now and am very happy with it.
<pfred1> ikonia yes this is seriously ticking me off I'd really like my dev package so I can build something I really want to have here
<histo> antivirt1l: yeah either way you can. If you do it through gui you just have to find where gvfs or whatever gnome uses mounts it in your home somewhere
<histo> antivirt1l: let me try my share hold up
<ikonia> pfred1: I understand, I just can't see how you can be in the situation you're in
<wells> What is the pastbin for image ?
<rww> ubottu: version | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rww> ubottu: imagebin | wells
<ubottu> wells: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<antivirt1l> histo, ok, i write you PM :P
<pfred1> ikonia me either i try to dot all my i's and cross all of my t's
<Klavier> if i compile kernel again.. for only my devices... ubuntu works faster?
<ikonia> Klavier: no
<bun_bun> Typos_King, strange. I've rebooted twice and it's working without having made any changes to grub.cfg
<Typos_King> wells you can use  imgur.com
<Klavier> i have karmic koala... i have 3 gb ram
<nimrod10> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<Klavier> i want more speed
<nimrod10> !xbmc
<bun_bun> heheh, I wonder what will happen when I run the update manager now...
<ikonia> Klavier: using the correct xorg video drive is the best way to visually speed up your machine
<Typos_King> bun_bun:   heheh, no acpi=off in it?
<Klavier> ikonia, i have problem about updating chroium web browser,, i think it s about keyserver
<bun_bun> I can't find "acpi=off" in grub.cfg - no
<pfred1> ikonia I wish I had the option to dump gtk+ but i htink Ubuntu would blow a gasket if i asked it to do that
<Klavier> do u have any idea?
<MrPockets> wtf
<acu> brjann: thanks for the pointers
<ikonia> pfred1: %101 will
<MrPockets> so i've got an external mounted to /mnt/external
<ikonia> MrPockets: please control your language
<brjann> acu: no problem, good luck :)
<MrPockets> and i sudo chmod 755 /mnt/external
<Klavier> update-manager fails for chromium
<MrPockets> but nothign happens
<viliny> Hello!
<acu> brjann: thanks :)
<ikonia> MrPockets: what file system is on /mnt/external
<pfred1> ikonia being as its probably the second most important lib on the system behind glibc
<ZykoticK9> Klavier, could you pastebin the error you are getting.  would really help the channel with your problem.
<MrPockets> ntfs?
<MrPockets> uhoh
<Typos_King> Klavier:    .... tried Opera? hehhe, might be faster for you....it's so for me, web browser wise
<viliny> Have a problem with a samba server here: when trying to share a folder theres an error: NT_ STATUS_INSUFFICIENT_RESOURCES   - anyone know what could cause this?
<Klavier> chromium is the best
<Klavier> for speed performance i think
<ikonia> Klavier: and yet you're complaining it's not fast enough
<Klavier> so i prefer this
<Typos_King> Klavier  heheh, ooooookk.. well, I digress
<Aled> is Epiphany (web browser) any good?
<Aled> and will it work for the xfce interface?
<ikonia> pfred1: stuggling to think of a situation, as to how you got into this situation
<Klavier> ikonia, i prefer this with IE or Firefox
<B3rz3rk3r> will renaming my /etc/hostname /etc/hosts to something else break anything.. i remember doing it once for something, and recall there was some problem with it
<pfred1> ikonia just got tired of Microsoft around 15 years ago I guess
<Klavier> i have Awg menu bar... it s works slow
<ikonia> B3rz3rk3r: can do if you have anything referenced by the old hostname
<Typos_King> Aled:   speed wise... I've heard good on Midori speed wise....not sure how well it fares in js, but does use the webkit engine
<softy> i've switced to dwm from gnome and i'm noticing that some things i took for granted in my xsession defaults (sound, wifi management, scim IME support) are not by default loading/configured.   does anyone have any experience with this?  i am using wicd to manage wifi instead of the network manager applet.  but scim and sound are still only half-working
<Klavier> ikonia, awg menubar items working slow.. show up slowly
<francisco> anyone knows a channel for spanish ubuntu?
<pfred1> ikonia I even made KDE version .4 run on Slackware 3.4 once and that was no small feat!
<ardchoille> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<B3rz3rk3r> ikonia, hey, to be clear im following this bug report as it affects me too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/338411
<ikonia> Klavier: as I said earlier, make sure you have the best/most compatible xorg driver for your video card
<airtonix> if i reduce the amount of available ttys from 6 to 2 will this have any adverse effects on my installation?
<ikonia> airtonix: not really as long as there is still one to run your display
<MrPockets> yeah man
<MrPockets> real wierd
<ZykoticK9> Klavier, if you are using the the Chromium Daily PPA and are missing the key "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E5E17B5" should get it for you.  But as you have not provided any specific info I can't be sure this is the issue or the PPA with the problem.
<Purple_Thing> O
<airtonix> ikonia, i assume this "display" you speak of occurs on tty0 ?
<ikonia> airtonix: I can't remember to be honest, thought it was 6
<Purple_Thing> I'm having an issue with flash. I can't seem to get Youtube videos to play and I'm also having trouble getting parts of facebook to work
<Typos_King> softy:   I use kde... but prefer nm-applet from gnome as network manager.....so
<randomusr> !non-free
<Purple_Thing> I have the whole restricted extras for Ubuntu installed though
<pfred1> ikonia with X I think there's 7 typically
<randomusr> hmm
<ikonia> thank you
<Nielsen> Does alsa have their own channel?
<ikonia> airtonix: there you go, 7
<randomusr> ubottu: non-free
<Klavier> ZykoticK9, why did u use --recv-keys 4E5E17B5
<pfred1> ikonia but i have to admit i got lost when they switched over to the whole VT thing
<Klavier> this key numbers?
<softy> Typos_King: yeah, i solved the nm-applet issue by running wicd at startup. but i'm stuck on sound and IME.  alsamixer is throwing an error, and scim i loaded as a background daemon but the keybindings aren't bringing up the toolbar because (i assume) it's designed for GTK
<beatbreaker> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<brjann> Nielsen: yep, #alsa
<pfred1> ikonia I think there's 128 of those somehow
<GeekSquid> B3rz3rk3r: not a bug and I quote "This is just like Steve says not a bug, it's a faulty setup." you can't have 2 hosts on the same network with the same name
<Nielsen> brjann, ah thanks
<ZykoticK9> Klavier, that's Chromium Daily PPA key -- see https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa for details
<Nielsen> brjann, i'll go bug them instead ;)
<brjann> Nielsen: hehe, good luck :)
<randomusr> what do I need to tell ubottu to get info on non-free/restricted repos and software
<B3rz3rk3r> GeekSquid, yeah i just read that as well, so looks like isnt the issue. Ah well, back to google :p
<Typos_King> softy:  ... maybe just need to use another window manager :)  maybe fluxbox or openbox, no?
<pfred1> softy: I always liked Windowmaker
<ZykoticK9> Klavier, if you are using Karmic then using the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa" would look after everything for you
<softy> Typos_King: i don't think the wm is the proble ;-) just needs some config. im very happy with it
<Klavier> thanks ZykoticK9
<randomusr> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<randomusr> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alzamabar> Hi all, does somebody know why am I getting the following warning in Apache? VirtualHost localhost:80 overlaps with VirtualHost localhost:80
<softy> Typos_King: when i use dwm as just a wm _inside_ of a gnome session those settings work
<softy> Typos_King: so I assume i need to put more stuff in my xinit if i am to run dwm at session-level
<pfred1> alzamabar because they're on the same port and hostmask?
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, if you want to find out info from the bot (without disturbing the channel) you can use "/msg ubottu WHATYOURSEARCHINGFOR"
<nich0s> Having trouble configuring my DHCP server. http://pastebin.com/G0p0eFc6 is my DHCPD.conf file.
<ikonia> nich0s: what's the issue ?
<haecceity> how do i find a list of rooms?#
<alzamabar> pfred1: You'll have to excuse me but I don't understand what you are saying...
<randomusr> got it
<schwert> how can i delete corrupted files like http://pastebin.com/U5kQAb0p
<Typos_King> softy:  .. right
<pfred1> alzamabar localhost:80 is a hostmask:port combination
<nich0s> ikonia, I am unable to ping the clients from the DHCP server for one.
<alzamabar> pfred1: What do you mean by hostmask?
<ikonia> nich0s: errrrr how is that an issue with the dchp server ?
<ikonia> nich0s: do the clients have ip's from the dhcp server ?
<nich0s> ikonia, Also not a single one of the clients is grabbing an IP.
<rww> haecceity: "alis" is a services bot that can do that. Type "/msg alis help" to find out how. Someone may suggest "/list", this isn't generally a good idea, as large amounts of results from it can flood you off the network.
<ikonia> nich0s: ok, so check is your dhcp server running ?
<pfred1> alzamabar oh excuse me hostname
<ardchoille> schwert: try changing permissions before you delete it, use sudo
<pfred1> alzamabar to me they're interchangeable expecially dealing with virtual hosts
<schwert> even in root i have "permission denied"
<haecceity> rww: cheers
<alzamabar> pfred1: Ok, I got that. If I go through my Apache configuration I can't find a single place where I declared the host localhost
<ardchoille> schwert: ah, ok
<lfaraone> When installing on a server, during boot it suffers kernel panics at 0.01 seconds after init. "attempting to kill the idle task!"
<lfaraone> This CD worked on other machines.
<pfred1> alzamabar I don't think you have to it comes gratis
<seyacat> Hi ubunru
<drlabs> hello ppl
<drlabs> :)
<wiiguy> hello, can someone help me install "SIEMENS Gigaset USB adapter 108" on my ubunt machine > im still new to this
<alzamabar> pfred1: My website works fine, and it's also accessible from outside, however when I start Apache I get this warning
<brjann> !hi | drlabs
<ubottu> drlabs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pfred1> alzamabar type ifconfig in a terminal lo is localhost
<pfred1> alzamabar I don't think you can even run a local terminal without localhost in Linux
<seyacat> Please help. Im isntall ubiquity to make another ubuntu install. But before partitoning it fails... I need other packge than ?
<wiiguy> hello, can someone help me install "SIEMENS Gigaset USB adapter 108" on my ubunt machine ? > im still new to this
<drlabs> someone knows bttv configuration ?
<alzamabar> pfred1: lo = localhost
<hystreni> hello, i ned help wioth spotify, when i open ot with wine it says  that my sounddevice isint good
<pfred1> alzamabar Linux is UNIX after all
 * drlabs has Ubuntu 9.10 and an Acorp 9y878f... and no sound!!! 
<pfred1> alzamabar this ain't your daddy's MS-DOS!
<alzamabar> pfred1: But my main connection is on eth1 and my address is 192.168.0.3
<wiiguy> if someone can help with my usb problem can ya pm me ?
<hystreni> please PM
<speps> hi guys how can i get a grayscale webcam device without using apps like vloopback and effectv?i wish to have a direct low cpu grayscaled device. Thanks
<ikonia> please talk in the channel
<alzamabar> pfred1: Have you got an idea on how could I solve this problem?
<nibbler> speps, i dont think greyscale will save you any cpu
<pfred1> alzamabar don't declare localhost as a virtual host?
<ZykoticK9> hystreni, you could ask in #winehq have you checked http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14230&iTestingId=32652 seems to be several people with sound issues
<alzamabar> pfred1: Where would have I declared localhost as a virtual host. In an Apache configuration file? If so, would you mind pointing me in the right direction? Because I think I configured all my Apache configuration files to point to my machine name on port 80
<alzamabar> pfred1: And not on localhost
<hystreni> How am I going to make Spotify to work with wine if it don't agree with my soundcard?
<speps> nibbler: i don't wanna grayscale to save cpu
<drlabs> bttv0: audio absent, no audio device found! Please PM me who can help!
<hystreni> ZykoticK9, : 2ty
<speps> nibbler: i wanna grayscale in the way it takes the same color cpu load
<pfred1> alzamabar when i made apache get its files in my home dir I noticed that apache2 is a lot different than what I was used to
<nibbler> speps, wont be possible.....
<donvito> google talk need to be improved in ubuntu
<donvito> ok ?
<bun_bun> drlabs: can you see the device with lspci command?
<pfred1> alzamabar it all used to be in httpd.conf though
<ikonia> donvito: talk to google then
<donvito> let me call them
<donvito> calling...
<bun_bun> lol
<speps> nibbler: nothing is impossible ;) one way is to integrate it in the webcam module. but this is the hardway
<alzamabar> pfred1: I have got /etc/apache/httpd.conf and sites-enabled/000-default. In both files there is no trace of localhost
<speps> nibbler: i simple wanna something that render an average 8 bit image
<nibbler> speps, it needs extra CPU - maybe less than via loopback, but it needs...
<SiegHard> How can i change my shared graphic card memory?
<pfred1> alzamabar yeah apache may be getting it from your hosts file though
<SiegHard> How can i change my shared intel graphic card memory?
<ikonia> SiegHard: bios
<SiegHard> am no option
<SiegHard> there
<ikonia> SiegHard: then you can't
<alzamabar> pfred1: the /etc/hosts file contains: localhost 127.0.0.1, my machine name: 192.168.0.3
<SiegHard> lol :D
<SiegHard> i know i can :S
<ikonia> SiegHard: then why are you asking -
<drlabs> I'm gonna insist, cand someone help me with the bttv driver parameters on Acorp 9y878f (bt878 Conexant) ? I have managed to make it tune the channels but sound module won't load.After searching for 3 days on web found out that it must be a i2c problem or somthing. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 vanilla kernel. Tryed most of solutions on the web, none worked. What should I do? Please help anyone! Thanks
<SiegHard> ikonia, i asking how
<Celldweller_Abhi> anyone knows howto acpi=off config is built up and saved so that it is configured at boot time
<Celldweller_Abhi> ??
<ikonia> SiegHard: you "can't"
<SiegHard> ...
<pfred1> alzamabar somehow you have a virtualhost with the name localhost
<SiegHard> How can i change my shared intel graphic card memory?
<ikonia> Celldweller_Abhi: drop it in your grub config in /etc/grub.d
<ikonia> SiegHard: you can't
<histo> !rsync > antivirt1l
<ubottu> antivirt1l, please see my private message
<pfred1> alzamabar which I don't see as any big deal really
<alzamabar> pfred1: I'm checking all virtualhost entries under /etc/apache2
<GeekSquid> Celldweller_Abhi: add that to the boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst  or /boot/grub/grub.cfg .. depending on your version
<pfred1> alzamabar it is probably an example or something in your config file
<Srayahu> Good evening everyone - I hope you all are well. =D How do I mount a USB device? I can see it listed when I lsusb.
<drlabs> Hello! Anyone? TVTUNER specialist here??? :))
<GeekSquid> Celldweller_Abhi: thats /boot/grub2/grub.cfg for Karmic and later
<Celldweller_Abhi> well.. if i update afterwards.. will it get rewittren ? that means i have to do all again ??
<Srayahu> !ask | drlabs
<ubottu> drlabs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Typos_King> Srayahu:     tried yet using the file manager?
<trism> Celldweller_Abhi: you can add custom parameters in /etc/default/grub
<Srayahu> Typos_King, I don't know where to begin really. =/ Karmic Koala used to automatically mount this device for me; however, I had to do a fresh install of Karmic and now Ubuntu won't auto-mount the device.
<alzamabar> pfred1: Can't find anything
<alzamabar> pfred1: Will reboot. Today I changed the /etc/hosts file maybe that cause some problems
<trism> Celldweller_Abhi: append it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off" then run sudo update-grub;
<pikeshouse88> hi guys. im having touble with vino
<Celldweller_Abhi> thanx :)
<Srayahu> !ask | pikeshouse88
<ubottu> pikeshouse88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pikeshouse88> i  can see the desktop from the client but when i control the mouse, the movement of the mouse is not reflected on the guest
<Celldweller_Abhi> i will try that and see if it really works out !
<pfred1> alzamabar this is great Ubuntu botched up my apache configuration here!
<pikeshouse88> the mouse moves on the host though
<pfred1> alzamabar this next time I'll have ot make the config file immutable!
<Typos_King> Srayahu:     how about  reinstalling gnome-volume-manager ?
<Typos_King> Srayahu:  you'd be able to do it I'd think using gnome-mount
<Srayahu> Typos_King, let me try reinstalling GVM? One moment...
<pfred1> what kind of coke is ubuntu smoking if updating changeds edited configuration files?
<wells> Hi all
<Typos_King> hehehe
<Typos_King> pfred1    you mean, update-grub updating grub.cfg?
<Srayahu> Hi wells! How're you?
<pikeshouse88> my movement is reflected on the host but no the guest
<pikeshouse88> any ideas?
<pfred1> Typos_King hell if i know all I know is I had this thing setup to serve out of my home dir and now it isn't
<pfred1> Typos_King and it was a total pain i nthe ass to make it do it too
<Typos_King> heh
<pfred1> Typos_King and now it seems i have to do it all over again!
<emfs> google.com not responding - it only with me?
<Typos_King> pfred1 heheh, thus the reason why I back it up :)
<wells> I'm having a problem with Ooo calc http://imagebin.org/86818  popup show over formula space
<pfred1> Typos_King I'll engrave that config file into the HDD when I'm done this time too
<Typos_King> pfred1   won't be a big change anyhow, most of the generated file is correct
<pfred1> Typos_King yeah well 15 years of running Linux I've never run into nonsense like this before
<Srayahu> Typos_King, Unfortunately reinstalling GVM did not work. = /
<pfred1> Typos_King a distro should know not to change editted configuration files
<neoteny> after a recent update my password stopped working.  also when i boot the grub menu doesn't show so i can log in at all.  is there a way to force the grub menu to show?
<Typos_King> pfred1   well..... depends heh
<GeekSquid> wells: by default they should dissappear after 4 seconds .. you can turn them off in Tools>Options .. Openoffice.org>general ... Tips Checkmark
<adrian__> hello everybody, this is my first time here. any advice for a newbie?
<Typos_King> Srayahu:    can you find 'halvet' inthe repos?
<chiques> hello everyone
<Typos_King> allo chiques
<GeekSquid> neoteny: ESC when grub starts to load will show the grub screen
<Surrador>  It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in New Orleans done? If you are sick
<Surrador> of this, join Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBot2> Surrador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> hehehe
<chiques> I would like to compress a 20GIG file to fit in ISO dvd images. Anyone recommend any GUI's for that?
<neoteny> GeekSquid, i thought so too but it doesn't.
<defn> Hello all.  I've mounted my mobileme idisk using "Connect to server" using the GUI.  Is there a local mount point that I can use to access it via the command line?
<Typos_King> cram a 20gbs   file in to a 4.7gbs... hmmmmm hehe
<GeekSquid> neoteny: if you have a fast computer you have to be really quick with the ESC key
<Typos_King> Srayahu:    can you find 'halvet' inthe repos?
<brjann> defn: it's probably under ~/.gvfs/
<pfred1> phew that was close i had it on another IP heh
<geus> multiple probably ;)
<DJ-Giraffe> hi
<Klavier> can i copy/paste files and folders from ubuntu  to virtual box xp desktop
<neoteny> GeekSquid, it's not to fast and i hit it like i was playing track & field
<Klavier> ??
<Srayahu> Typos_King, I'm looking. I'm also working on this issue... One moment.
<arand> chiques: I guess the archive manager can make sequebtiak archives...
<chiques> I wouldn't mind compressing into zip and breaking up in 4gb partitions.
<arand> chiques: *sequetial
<wells> GeekSquid: Yes allredy did that and all info are gone except for this one that still there no matter if I turned off Tools>Options .. Openoffice.org>general ... Tips Checkmark
<Klowner> grrr, for the life of me I can't figure out how to remove grub2's "search" directive
<Klowner> for whatever reason, grub can't find the uuid, and I can't figure out how to disable the search
<wells> GeekSquid: maybe this one need a bug repport
<chiques> arand, I'll check that out
<Typos_King> defn:      afaik if mounted, it'd show under /media
<airtonix> I'm having a problem getting python-dbus to detect signals from org.gnome.Screensaver, I dont think the dbus-monitor is displaying the correct path (at least the one it gives is a path i can't use in my dbus listener)
<defn> Typos_King: it doesn['t
<defn> doesn't*
<arand> Klowner: TO check is the uuid is correct, use "blkid"
<brjann> defn: did you check ~/.gvfs/ ?
<defn> brjann: i did not. one second
<arand> Klowner: Is that the search line in the boot parameters?
<geus> chiques, install rar, then make split the volume
<defn> brjann: thanks!
<GeekSquid> wells: have you restarted openoffice?
<brjann> defn: no problem :)
<sheldon> hello all, i need to do a custom install cd with 8.0.4, anyone got idea to do this ?
<PeskyJ> Where can I switch off the login sound?
<sheldon> 8.0.4 server...
<arand> PeskyJ: use gdm2setup...
<schwert> how can i delete corrupted files like http://pastebin.com/U5kQAb0p when even root doesnt have permissions ?
<Klowner> arand: the "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set UUID_OF_ROOT_PARTITION" causes grub to fail and say it can't find it, so if I remove that line from the stanza and ctrl+x to boot, it boots just fine
<wells> GeekSquid: restart does not matter I'm having this all the time
<GeekSquid> wells: what version of ubuntu?
<wells> GeekSquid: 9.10
<arand> PeskyJ: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gdm2setup/+archive/gdm2setup
<PeskyJ> arand: says no such program gdm2setup, but gdmsetup runs and is the same as system->administration->login screen
<pfred1> schwert can't chmod the file to have permissions?
<schwert> pfred1, not event that works
<brjann> schwert: that usually means your filesystem itself is corrupted. I would reboot and force a filesystem check with    sudo shutdown -rF now
<arand> PeskyJ: it's a specific python-gdm2setup from that ppa
<chiques> geus, I'll try that too
<chiques> Thanks
<wells> GeekSquid: Ooo 3.1.1 build 9420
<Typos_King> Klowner... so remove it or comment it, no?
<pfred1> schwert chattr doesn't work either?
<arand> Klowner: have you tried just running an update-grub and check if it corrects it?
<geus> np, sudo apt-get install rar in terminal, then use file-archiver
<schwert> brjann, the corrupted files appeared after fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree
<Klowner> Typos_King: I can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly but as soon as there's a kernel update it's going to screw it over
<trism> airtonix: both / and /org/gnome/Screensaver seem to be working for me for paths
<miwi> hello
<pfred1> schwert chattr -i it
<airtonix> trism, this is my script in question, when i put "/" as a path i don't capture any signals : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8889393&postcount=33
<wells> GeekSquid: this occure when manualy typing in formula
<Typos_King> Klowner... turn off the updates, I'd thnk.... either way.... you can just back it up....
<PeskyJ> arand: ok, while I'm familiar with using linux, I tend to get a bit confused by how all the distribution/sources stuff works, so just reading about PPAs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas :D
<viktor_l> have a peculiar problem, can not wrap my head around it, the only mention old google gives me is a 2002 thread about a python script to reproduce my error. i try to share a folder using nautilus i get an error:
<schwert> pfred1, no permissions either
<viktor_l> "net usershare" returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID.
<viktor_l> NT_STATUS_INSUFFICIENT_RESOURCES
<FloodBot2> viktor_l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corespeedxxx> I need a command that eats all my ram and triggers oom killer
<Klowner> Typos_King: I'd rather just find whatever file provides the template for generating the stanzas
<Klowner> arand: update-grub doesn't remove it
<Typos_King> Klowner.... right.... I know is in /etc   I've edited it before
<Klowner> Typos_King: that's what I'm frustrated, there's no mention of "search" anywhere in any of the /etc/grub.d tuff
<arand> PeskyJ: The quick and easy way it "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gdm2setup/gdm2setup", provided  you trust the ppa of course..
<Klowner> er, stuff
<PeskyJ> arand: so is it the case that some random person made that particular PPA and when people do that and if it has useful stuff the ubuntu people will put it into a later release?
<arand> Klowner: I figured the uuid might just simply be wrong and that an update might correct it..
<Klowner> the uuid is correct
<Klowner> it's just that the searching for the device fails, but the kernel itself has no issues finding it
<Klowner> and I can't tell stupid grub to stop looking for it
<brjann> schwert: when you ran fsck with --rebuild-tree, did you also run it with --scan-whole-partition?
<Typos_King> Klowner:  I don't think is that file
<schwert> brjann, no
<GeekSquid> wells: strange .. take it to launchpad ... note it might have to do with localization ... give them everything you got
<pfred1> schwert what does lsattr say about the file?
<sheldon> no idea to custom install cd of ubuntu 8.0.4 ?
<brjann> schwert: try that, it's possible there's a dangling node in what reiser thinks is currently free space.
<Guest80173> hello
<geus> what you'd like custom?
<viktor_l> can someone help me with this samba problem, i updated my server and now i can not access any samba share on that server, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/385424/ when trying to share a folder through nautilus via vnc, the shares appear at the server but are not accessible. no user authentication is sufficient.
<schwert> brjann, i'll do that
<sheldon> add some package, programm to a "normal" install
<arand> PeskyJ: PPAs is a personal repository, can be used for testing applications, personal applications, official proposed applications which might come into the release, or things that never will make it into release but that the ppa owner deems useful...
<geus> sheldon, check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<brjann> schwert: and as always, make sure your data is backed up, etc before doing crazy filesystem things :)
<schwert> brjann, too late for that
<geus> maybe some info for you there
<pfred1> brjann people still use Reiser after what happened?
<wells> GeekSquid:  tkx :)
<brjann> pfred1: apparently :)
<pfred1> brjann he must have lots of time to code now!
<brjann> schwert: well, good luck then :)
<PeskyJ> arand: I see, and what's a sensible way to decide if you trust someone who makes these things?
<Typos_King> Klowner:    in 9.1 I think  is /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<arand> pfred1: that has nothing to do with the filesystem, and afaik, it's maintained by other people atm..
<Typos_King> Klowner:    decently sure that's the file I edited, which has the template
<pfred1> arand I just don't wnat to wake up in a dumpster in 17 different garbage bags!
<pfred1> arand but seriously I thought Reiser was done anyways
<arand> PeskyJ: Check the teams members and activity on launchpad, if you want you could simply pull the source code before installing anything from it, also you could instal just once from it and the disable it afterward..
<Klowner> Typos_King: ah-ha, it's prepare_grub_to_access_device that adds the search line
<pfred1> does anyone here know what i can edit to make this problem go away?  libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<greezmunkey> pfred1, hmm, as long as you're nat a Russian mail order bride, I suppose you'll be o.k.
<greezmunkey> s/nat/not
<UncleD> Is there a simple way to remove a process from system bootup that is located in /etc/rc0.d/ thru /etc/rc6.d/
<dragonbyte> pfred1: install Windows 7 or buy a mac? :)
<UncleD> in my case the process is /etc/rc0.d/K20dbmail
<viktor_l> can anyone give me any general pointers, ubuntu and sambaserver works great, i update (god knows why) and samba does not anymore allow anyone to access even if the user name and pw has worked before. i uninstalled samba, did a new smb.cfg. no luck. tried with the old backuped one. no luck. what is my next step? the error i get in nautilus via vnc is http://paste.ubuntu.com/385424/
<pfred1> greezmunkey running ext3 has dragged my butt out of the coals a couple of time so ....
<arand> PeskyJ: Although it's you who makes the decision, I can say that I've used it with no issues so far.
<Typos_King> UncleD    how about using   ->  sysv-rc-conf?
<fabio999> UncleD: with the K it wont start
<dragonbyte> pfred1: where are you getting the libgtk2.0 package from?
<d4rkh4v0k> help
<miwi> dragonbyte, why limit yourself? buy a mac and run win7 via parallels or virtualbox
<pfred1> dragonbyte wherever dpkg is trying to grab it from how can I tell?
<pfred1> miwi why?
<ZykoticK9> !ask > d4rkh4v0k
<ubottu> d4rkh4v0k, please see my private message
<dragonbyte> miwi: because your processor goes to crap as the mac loses all its cycles laughing at how bad of a copy job Win 7 is
<d4rkh4v0k> I know, It wasn't intended for the chat windo
<d4rkh4v0k> window
<d4rkh4v0k> I was trying to get reaquiainted with the commands it's been 6 months since I've used IRC
<dragonbyte> miwi: As if aero wasn't an obvious enough jab at aqua, then you have the stupid sidebar thing, and now they have tried to lift the dock
<PeskyJ> arand: yeah - I generally just go with these things, but I'm trying to learn how it all works organisational wise
<pfred1> dragonbyte wasn't there a dock in Afterstep? or a wharf or something?
<jon5001> folks, this happened to me the other day: someone started controlling my ubuntu 9.04 computer via the VNC remote protocol that comes with the distro.  I have a password set up on this computer.  I got the intruder to start typing back and forth with me; he told me that my IP address is on a list somewhere of vulnerable computers.  He claimed to be from Romania, and claimed to have accessed many computers this way, including the
<jon5001>  mainframe at a major international airport.  I shut down the port forwarding to close the whole.  But what's up with this vulnerability?
<PeskyJ> arand: I suppose anyone who is a member in the  'ubuntu' group should get some level of trust - or is that misguided? is there some kind of vetting process for members?#
<miwi> drangonbyte: yeah i agree win7 is a poor attempt to copy mac, but at the same time m$ft off2k7 is required for some companies
<ardchoille> !ot | dragonbyte miwi
<ubottu> dragonbyte miwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Typos_King dashes
<pfred1> ardchoille yeah well I've been here for over 2 hours now and I have the same problem one has to do something to break up the monotony you know?
<pikeshouse88> vino's out. it wouldnt work. ive switched to x11vnc. Chicken of the VNC is working with it great, but the build in VNC client in os x is stuck at connecting. any ideas?
<dragonbyte> miwi: so i run ubuntu in vmware fusion next to the win xp that I use for office 2k7
<arand> PeskyJ: Mind that anyone with an LP account (who has a pgp key and has signed the CoC) can get a PPA, yea, to become an ubuntu meber there are some steps, and a "significant contribution to ubuntu" required.
<d4rkh4v0k> Does anyone know of an online resource to study A+
<miwi> dragonbyte: fair enough. on that note, I am struggling to get ubuntu 9.10 to play nicely with the evolution exchange mapi plugin
<fabio999> office 2007 works fine on wine
<Losha> PeskyJ: I'd say it's quite rare to find deliberate problems in PPAs. Bugs, on the other hand, are as frequent & numerous as in the regular repos...
<dragonbyte> miwi: I actually gave that up ages ago.  Though, I was pretty impressed with joining an ubuntu machine to a windows domain so easily
<pfred1> fabio999 red wine gives me the worst hangovers
<miwi> dragonbyte: I checked launchpad and I see other users with exchange authentication issues, but I do not see any solutions
<binMonkey> has anyone else had problems with iron browser?  i can't even open it.  it seg faults immediately.  does anyone have any ideas?
<dragonbyte> miwi: the real trick is to replace the exchange server with something that functions properly :)
<miwi> dragonbyte: I'll second that
<LTL2h> A small question: In a console in X I launch startx and it works what's the possibilities for being able to do this... ;)
<Losha> jon5001: so how did he get in. Is the password easily guessable?
<dragonbyte> binMonkey: it is for your own protection
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - ive never even heard of the 'iron' browser
<jolaren> join #amsn
<binMonkey> dragonbyte: how?
<arand> PeskyJ: But I myself have a ppa, and naught but my good word (and the source code of course) can vouch for it's safety, since I really have no official ties at all..
<jon5001> Losha, not easily guessable.  he said he had something called "Black VNC" which somehow bypasses passwords.
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: it's a version of chrome stripped of reporting to google.
<pfred1> how do I go about repairing a "E: Broken packages" message?
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  sounds like its got some bugs.
<dragonbyte> binMonkey: well, that is how it prevents any web based security vulnerabilities.  You just replace your normal browser with one that doesn't function
<miwi> dragonbyte: well, until the corporate exchange world switches to something public, I'll keep to running vm with ubuntu for outlook
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: i guess the update fouled some things up.  i hoped someone here knew something.
<PeskyJ> arand: yeah, I figured anyone can do it - I'm just wondering how these things are monitored and how the community in general ousts any attempts by neer-do-wells to inject dodgy software
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  Its not in the official repos i imagine. So best bet would be the browsers homepage/forums
<claws_> what is a good file manager?
<dragonbyte> miwi: Mail.app works with exchange as far as I know if you are on a MAc
<Dr_Willis> claws_:  depends on your needs.
<binMonkey> dragonbyte: i don't understand.  are you saying the program itself stopped running.
<dragonbyte> binMonkey: it was a joke
<pfred1> PeskyJ I think spammers hsould be publically tortured and executed
<binMonkey> that's what i thought.   thanks for the help.
<miwi> dragonbyte: unfortunately the work comp is a pc... oh well nothing is perfect
<claws_> well... i need it to do everything that explorer do.... at least
<arand> PeskyJ: fact is, nothing of the sort has yet occured afaik. Only a metter of time I guess, but so far it has been discussed little or none...
<dragonbyte> binMonkey: well, you would kind of need to provide how you got the executable, where you got it, how you installed it, and a whole host of other information to even begin discussing why it might have segfaulted
<pfred1> dragonbyte its been a while but don't you need to set a ulimit to allow core dumps too?
<trism> airtonix: ok, this line seems to work for me, bus.add_signal_receiver(callback_func, "ActiveChanged", "org.gnome.ScreenSaver")
<binMonkey> dragonbyte: you are right.  once again, thanks for the help.
<Losha> jon5001: first I've ever heard of it, but clearly he knows something we don't. Personally, I only allow access to my machines from outside via ssh. I recommend you do the same.
<xangua> dragonbyte binMonkey executable¿¿ is a win app¿¿
<airtonix> trism, testing it now'
<PeskyJ> arand: hrm, that's a bit worrying, I mean it would sure be a lot of work to put something in and hide it sufficiently so as not to go easily noticed, but if there's no review process it could be an easy target :/
<binMonkey> xangua: no.  it's not a win app.  you are very helpful, too.
<jon5001> Losha, true.
<dragonbyte> binMonkey: Also, being rude and humorless is also likely to have people flocking to assist
<Dr_Willis> claws_: and you have some problem with the default gnome file manager?
<PeskyJ> jon5001: yeah, if you want to set up VNC, only allow it from localhost, then you can tunnel in over SSH
<claws_> is gnom commander any good?
<binMonkey> i don't know what you call it, but the tgz expands to a single directory and you run the program from that directory.  i tried it by cd-ing int to the directory and running ./iron.
<pfred1> how can I get 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 to provide the dependency for libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) trying to install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<Dr_Willis> claws_:  try it and see if you like it. I tend to use 'mc' and 'rox-filer' as alternatives to gnomes nautilus
<arand> PeskyJ: We're slipping a bit offtopic here I think, I'll be in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<geus> or use nomachine nx, alot better imho, and it's free
<bIGHh> LTL2h: 1)You've launched a qemu-kvm guest in vga console OR 2)You've kept display :0 free ! OOOOooohhhHHH !!! amazing startx !
<PeskyJ> jon5001: of if you're behind a NAT it becaomes so much easier as you only hav eto worry about LAN then :)
<dragonbyte> pfred1: not sure, I never go that deep with it.  Typically if I have something segfaulting it is because it got built wrong so I rebuild it or get it from a better source
<LTL2h> bIGHh: 200% TRUE !
<binMonkey> dragonbyte: i'm sorry if i was rude.  your comments and xangua's seemed a little bit 'facepalmy'.
<p1oooop> gmm
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  so it comes precompiled. or 'statically' compiled. very likely some Lib conflict. Run it from terminal. look for error messages. is about all you can do. and report the erorrs to the programs homepage
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  or try recompiling from source
<melissawm> hi folks, i'm not sure i'm in the right place for lucid questions, but if so, can anyone help me to install lucid from a usb key? i get errors using both the live cd and the alternate cd (amd64)
<claws_> Dr_Willis: gr8.. i wil try some out :)
<pfred1> dragonbyte all I'm trying to do is to apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<GeekSquid> !lucid | melissawm
<ubottu> melissawm: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: ok.  it the onlyt message is 'segmentation fault', is there anywhere else i can look?
<Losha> jon5001: I see something similar to what you describe here, but its from 2006: http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:tzsjBhg96toJ:www.securiteam.com/unixfocus/5WP0D1FIKC.html+Black+VNC+bypass+password&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<Dr_Willis> melissawm:  use a tool like unetbootin, or the usb-disk creator tool to make a bootable usb key. boot from key. and install
<pfred1> dragonbyte but apparently that is "too deep' for Ubuntu to do here!
<dragonbyte> pfred1: oh sorry, thought you meant bin's issue.  Uhm, make sure you have the latest and greatest lists
<brjann> binMonkey: one thing you might try is running ldd to see if the executable is missing any library dependencies
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  Not that i can think of. a seg falt is a bad crash
<ZenSimilia> hi all! need help: how to change single click to double click navigation in File-Roller?
<LTL2h> bIGHh: Though you can do 2) after 1) ; AKA 2)+1) = 0... 0H0H.
<dragonbyte> pfred1: if your dev sources don't match your bin sources it could give you pain too.
<melissawm> Dr_Willis: thanks, i did that, but i get an error installing. anyway i'll go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<binMonkey> brjann: is that 'ldd ./appname'?
<pfred1> dragonbyte as in apt-get update ?
<brjann> binMonkey: ldd <executable> will spit out a bunch of information about what dynamic libraries are linked to the executable. look for anything that says "not found" or the like
<dragonbyte> pfred1: yeah, do an update, and make sure your sources.list entries are all kosher
<binMonkey> brjann: cool,  thanks.
<pfred1> dragonbyte I don't think the 13th time will exactly be a charmer do you?
<pfred1> dragonbyte but what the hey I'm bored you know?
<geus> ZenSimilia,   edit/preferences/behaviour in nautilus
<dragonbyte> pfred1: well then you either may have a problem in your sources.list (ie, bad dev source) or there is a screwed up dependency in the package listing
<pfred1> dragonbyte would you look at that
<pfred1> dragonbyte the same error!
<pfred1> dragonbyte yes I'm leaning towards the "there is a screwed up dependency in the package listing" myself
<airtonix> trism, sorry that doesn't do anything for me
<ZenSimilia> geus, i use PCmanfm
<geus> soz, just noticed the mistake
<LTL2h> bIGHh: In this case be ready to use qemu-kvm console command "sendkey ctrl-alt-F." to switch between X's Guest or/then ctrl-alt-1 to host home your mouse... HIHI.
<dragonbyte> pfred1: if your sources.list is all clean then you could also clean cache and let it redownload.  Other than that, not sure what else to tell you
<Luke__> can anyone recomend a good template editor?
<tester__> Elias
<brjann> pfred1: you might try the -proposed repository, to see if there's a glitch in the package
<john__> hi group
<pfred1> brjann how would i do that?
<sate> I can someone tell me how to add firefox icon to the panel?
<brjann> pfred1: look here, the "selective upgrading" part: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<john__> can some one help in finding a set of drivers for my Vodoo 3dfx card
<LTL2h> s/ctrl-alt-1/ctrl-alt/ ; ctrl-alt-1 was before sendkey... eheh!
<sate> its only showing firefox installer
<pfred1> brjann I am more of a stable release kind of a guy
<Dr_Willis> sate:  for gnome you can drag an icon from the menus to the panel.
<bIGHh> LTL2h: Brilliant !
<PeskyJ> sate: Right click on it (in the applications menu) and choose "Add this launcher to Panel"
<fabio_999> chrome has a lot of hiden features
<sate> The problem is it's gone
<Dr_Willis> sate:  could be firefox is not installed.. or the menus need refreshed
<brjann> pfred1: hence the selective upgrade part -- you don't have to upgrade any more than you want to.
<sate> I have firefox installed
<sate> but its only showing firefox installer
<Dr_Willis> sate:  log out/back in - and see if it shows up
<pfred1> brjann you think if I downgraded my libgtk2.18.3-1ubuntu2 to a name closer to  2.18.3-1 could help?
<LTL2h> thanks bighh, though there are so many me as me...
<sate> Tried that
<sate> Still showing firefox browser
<pfred1> brjann this is the dep error I get:   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1) but 2.18.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<sate> browser installer *
<brjann> pfred1: it might, yes. the latest version of libgtk-2.0-dev in the repo might not be the same version as the latest libgtk-2.0
<Dr_Willis> sate:  you could right clck on desktoo -> make new launcher have it launch 'firefox'   - try just 'firefox' from a terminal also. make sure that works
<brjann> pfred1: if that's the case, you could a) try rolling libgtk-2.0 back to match libgtk-2.0-dev, or you could check -proposed to see if there's a version of libgtk-2.0-dev that matches your libgtk-2.0
<john__> Hi all is this thing working here LOL
<Dr_Willis> Only time ive seen 'firefox installer' was on my Kubuntu Box.
<brjann> !hi | john__
<ubottu> john__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sate> That works
<sate> The firefox in terminal
<pfred1> brjann i just wish it'd work like it is supposed to as opposed to me jumping thorugh all sorts of flaming hoops I'd prefer not getting burned by any of this later on it all
<john__> thanks I thought I was not hooked up here
<sate> how do you make a new launcher?
<john__>  Can some one help in Helping me with my Vodoo card
<pfred1> brjann as in I'd like the dev package of gtk installed that is supposed to go with my release nothing more
<p1oooop> vodoo?
<john__> yep 3dfx card
<p1oooop> you mean you wanna curse someone with insuffurable pain?
<john__>  it is older but works
<jon5001> Losha, yes, that seems to be it.  i think more ununtu users should know about this!!
<p1oooop> ;)
<Dr_Willis> sate:  right click on desktop -> make new launcher
<Dr_Willis> 'Create Launcher'
<brjann> pfred1: I understand, but I have no control over that :)
<sate> i see it
<pfred1> john__ i have one of those!
<sate> now whats the command?
<p1oooop> john__: yeah, I wouldn't know about that
<p1oooop> sorre
<Dr_Willis> sate:  err.. same as you typed in the terminal.. 'firefox'
 * m3onh0x84 is away: I'm busy now 
<john__> pfred1 what drivers did you ise
<CrashOverride> use*
<pfred1> john__ its sitting in a cardboard box someplace now
<john__>   use
<john__>  yes
<john__>  sorry
<brjann> pfred1: wait, do you have karmic-updates enabled?
<sate> yup that worked thanks
<pfred1> brjann how can I check?
<trism> airtonix: could be a problem with the screensaver not sending the appropriate signals, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/385437/ this works for me (two files, one to start the screensaver with dbus, since I can't seem to get it to active on its own...perhaps that's why mine works)
<neoteny> doh! it's grub2 that's installed there.  shift not esc forces the menu
<binMonkey> brjann: thanks for the ldd command.  it didn't help but it's something new to learn.  thanks.
<brjann> pfred1: System > Administration > Software Sources, under the "Updates" tab
<john__>  any way In want to have a smaller screen but all I can get is 800x600
<brjann> binMonkey: no problem, sorry it didn't help :)
<CrashOverride> !display | john__
<ubottu> john__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<CrashOverride> :)
<pfred1> brjann when I sudo apt-get update I see a lot of karmic this that and the other things
<CrashOverride> john__: have you tried that solution?
<john__> going to try it now
<CrashOverride> john__: Good luck. :)
<pfred1> brjann come to look at it every line is karmic something or other
<geus> karmic updates...
<pfred1> geus you know I'm not seeing it
<CrashOverride> !sources | pfred1
<ubottu> pfred1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pfred1> CrashOverride how about just see the command to enable them here?
<neoteny> i forgot my password.  that hasn't happened at home in years :)
<geus> if you added the normal update sources (or left 'em default) they should be perfectly safe to upgrade to
<brjann> pfred1: the reason I'm asking is because karmic was shipped with version 2.18.3-1 of gtk and gtk-dev. the updated versions in the karmic-updates repo are 2.18.3-1ubuntu2.2, which is similar to the version in your error
<EmilemiL> How do i add permissions for a user to be able to upload files via ftp to /var/www? (drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-02-27 19:37 www)
<brjann> pfred1: despite your 13 attempts to update and check your sources so far, it really does seem like you're having a source issue
<pfred1> brjann yes i have no line that says karmic updates
<flyman> EmilemiL chmod the directory
<flyman> chmod +775 or +777 /var/www
<john__> ok type in sudo in run App and not there I have to remember how to bring it up
<EmilemiL> flyman: its already 755 but woundnt it be less safe to use 777?
<brjann> pfred1: okay, it seems like that's the problem. somehow libgtk2.0-0 was updated to version 2.18.3-1ubuntu2, but since you don't have karmic-updates enabled, apt can't find a version of libgtk2.0-dev to match it.
<pirate> test
<CrashOverride> !lostpassword
<flyman> EmilemiL won't work till you make it 777 and yes it is unsafe
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<EmilemiL> flyman: ok, ill give it a try
<pirate> 2
<pirate> w
<flyman> you should make a seperate user on the system and give him the privs even if he's remote (or accept IP but useless without static ip of client connecting) rather then really chmodd that directory but might want to think about it.
<CrashOverride> Pirate: Please state your question
<brjann> EmilemiL: alternatively you could chown the directory to the user ftp runs as.
<CrashOverride> !etiquette pirate
<CrashOverride> opps
<CrashOverride> !etiquette | rate
<ubottu> rate: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<john__> Ok How does one open sudo again
<CrashOverride> damn
<bikcmp> john__: erm, sudo?
<bikcmp> :P
<EmilemiL> brjann: ok
<flyman> john__ open a terminal /end
<CrashOverride> john: Go to your terminal
<agoole> hey, I just lost my system to a crashed hard drive, and trying to install with the latest beta that was online
<CrashOverride> john: Go to Application > Then first tab > then Terminal
<agoole> when I try to boot it up, i just get a blank screen
<agoole> and i can't see anything
<agoole> just blank
<EmilemiL> btw, can anyone tell me how to add the users name in front of my msg w/o writing it? :)
<john__> this is my first time on Linux system I was so pissed at windows I killed it LOL
<agoole> is there a good way for me to fix this ?
<flyman> agoole most likely the graphics or not loading the partition that was in the original mbr, possible.
<pfred1> EmilemiL what do you mean?
<kostkon> EmilemiL, type the first 2-3 chars and then press TAB
<ZykoticK9> agoole, if by beta you mean Lucid ask your question in #ubuntu+1 (it's common BTW, i don't know solution)
<agoole> flyman: euh...I tried a different live cd, an older one, and it worked fine,
<pfred1> kostkon pfft get a real mouse!
<john__> okay  that is atl f2 right
<EmilemiL> kostkon ah thanks
<brjann> EmilemiL: e.g., if the ftp daemon runs as user ftp, you could chown the directory to ftp:www-data and change the permissions to 755.
<agoole> ZykoticK9: oh perfect, thanks
<CrashOverride> !private > john__
<ubottu> john__, please see my private message
<EmilemiL> brjann: okey, well i tryed that but it didnt work for me, maybe i did something wrong. chmod 777 works tho
<CrashOverride> !terminal > john__
<ubottu> john__, please see my private message
<CrashOverride> John__: that should help you with your terminal problem
<brjann> EmilemiL: okay. just beware that isn't very secure :)
<flyman> agoole well your vid gfx may not be supported (assuming new card or not found by ubuntu correctly) but the system may also not have been installed correctly either. You know if you're using grub(2) or lilo?
<EmilemiL> brjann: that's what im afraid of ;)
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: Lucid is what, about four weeks away?
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, 19 days until Beta 1 -- 61 days till final
<agoole> flyman: using grub originally
<agoole> flyman: but I lost everything
<agoole> flyman: hard drive crashed
<brjann> EmilemiL: what user did you chown to?
<flyman> EmilemiL could always make a cron script to look for suspious activity or from specific user and if he/she starts trying to del everything you could stop it, bunch of scripts out their that could help depending on what daemon.
<EmilemiL> brjann: can i just change premissions back to 755?
<EmilemiL> brjann: chown to www-data i think
<flyman> agoole when you installed was it off of internet/lan or just live cd? also did you delete the original partitions / wip the orig mbr? or do you know if it even got that far?
<ZykoticK9> flyman, if you want to assist with agoole's issue please join #ubuntu+1 as well (he's running Lucid)
<EmilemiL> flyman: from the safety of it all, since im the only user what safety holes do i have?
<brjann> EmilemiL: ah. yeah, that wouldn't work. apache runs as www-data, not your ftp server. run this for me:   ps aux | grep ftpd   and tell me what user it's running as?
<agoole> flyman: live cd, and I just swapped in a new drive, since my hard drive jsut died 2 days ago
<john__> sudo/ect/init.d/?dm: No such file or directory
<EmilemiL> brjann: im bad at that, got alot of text with root and www-data
<Dr_Willis> john__:  use gdm or kdm, actually use 'sudo service gdm restart' if you want to restart gdm
<Dr_Willis> john__:  and use proper spaces in commands..
<brjann> EmilemiL: what ftp server are you using?
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: agoole: this may be useful: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8225-clone-your-ubuntu-installation-onto-a-new-hard-disk
<Ennui> software center keeps segfaulting
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: sorry...
<EmilemiL> brjann: protftp
<EmilemiL> brjann: that runs as root
<Jeffx> hi all, I'm running 10.3 and I got some problem setting my network up, the change I make in /etc/network don't appear when I restart. Every time I have to run sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 then start firestarter and the network is fine, but I need this to be automatic at boot, tried a sh script without success, is this a knows bug
<brjann> EmilemiL: it runs as root? then there's no reason it shouldn't be able to write whereever it wants to
<ardchoille> Jeffx: /join #ubuntu+1
<brjann> EmilemiL: oh, well. nevermind then :)
<john__> so I do this in Terminal right
<EmilemiL> brjann: root 7883 0.0 0.0 3004 752 pts/0 R+ 03:21 0:00 grep protftpd. but changing to 755 again resulted in lost permissions, im loggin in with my default user name
<isp> bye
<brjann> EmilemiL: oh! that's just the grep command. you misspelled proftpd :)
<EmilemiL> brjann: haha ok, gimme a sec then
<donvito> is nero linux avaiable for karmic
<donvito> ?
<donvito> !nero
<donvito> !nero linux
<john__> Okay from the start here
<pikeshouse88> how can i log my account in from the gnome login window using terminal?
<john__> like I said first time here just a newbe LOL
<EmilemiL> brjann: sent you the lines in priv
<skippuff54> jeffx what does your setup look like? do you have router? is your interface wired or wireless
<Ennui> http://pastebin.com/yN8V2kTQ
<kostkon> donvito, you'll have to buy it from here: http://www.nero.com/enu/linux4.html
<louish> Nero to linux ?
<_Tristan> pikeshouse88: on the bottom there's a session type dropdown
<ardchoille> skippuff54: he is using lucid, feel free to join him in #ubuntu+1
<donvito> okey
<donvito> but is it avaiable?
<kostkon> donvito, only a free demo version
<donvito> anyother
<pikeshouse88> _Tristan: lets assume i'm trying to this from ssh to allow VNC to start
<kostkon> donvito, if you want the full app, you'll have to buy it
<donvito> good recording program like nero
<donvito> anyother
<donvito> good recording program like nero
<_Tristan> pikeshouse88: then I don't know
<kostkon> !burners | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pikeshouse88> from remote machine, id like to ssh into my server and sign into my account from the UI
<flyman> k3b is good and has a decent UI
<pikeshouse88> so that VNC can work
<blakkheim> flyman: if you want to call qt a "decent ui"..
<Dr_Willis> donvito:  nero linux - i dont think has all the features and extra tools that Nero for windows does.
<pikeshouse88> anyone know how to log in gnome ui from terminal?
<Srayahu> Brasero has always gotten the job done for me. =D
<Dr_Willis> pikeshouse88:  for 'vnc' i normally install and set up 'vncserver' so i can 'ssh' in and run 'vncserver' - theres no need to login to the gnome desktop that way.
<Dr_Willis> pikeshouse88:  or set up gnome to auto login and autostart the vnc desktop feature
<Ali_nz1> how can i find out if a crontab job ran?
<pikeshouse88> by vncserver you mean package x11vnc?
<Ali_nz1> or is there a way i can setup some sort of email reporting?
<blakkheim> Ali_nz1: for what
<Dr_Willis> pikeshouse88:  theres a dozen vncservers you can use  - I tend to use 'vnc4server'
<Faye> hello -- is ext4 much better than ext3? I'm installing ubuntu with a home and root partition, and I'm wondering if I should make /home ext4 or leave it as ext3
<blakkheim> Faye: people have different opinions about that
<Srayahu> Faye, I've never really experienced much difference. = /
<blakkheim> Faye: in some cases, ext4 is slower than ext3
<pikeshouse88> i heard vnc4server doesnt show your whole workspace
<Ali_nz1> blakkheim: a find command in crontab with -exec rm switch
<brjann> Faye: one thing to consider is that if you create an ext3 partition, you can always mount it as ext4 if you want
<Srayahu> Faye, blakkheim took the words out of my mouth. I was going to comment that ext3 is a bit faster and maybe more stable.
<blakkheim> Ali_nz1: you could have it send the output of a command to your email if that's what you mean
<Faye> ok, in that case I'll leave it as ext3. Thank you!
<Ali_nz1> blakkheim: that would work. how do i do it?
<blakkheim> Ali_nz1: ssmtp+mailx is what i use, but there are other ways
<ardchoille> Ali_nz1: run the same find command minus the -exec rm switch and see if it finds anything.
<Ali_nz1> blakkheim: is that a plugin?
<blakkheim> Ali_nz1: mailx and ssmtp are both packages in ubuntu that you will need to install and configure if you want to do it that way.
<faron> can anybody tell my when i right click on "#ubuntu" in the  pidgin buddy list window to try to "join" # ubuntu i get the error msg "Error joining chat #ubuntu@irc.ubuntu.com/faron
<faron> 404: Remote Server Not Found"     but when i type "/join # ubuntu" in nickserv it seems to work just fine ?
<pw-toxic_> hi
<crackpotkid> hi
<pw-toxic_> how can i install KDE additionalle besides gnome, so that i can choose it at startup?
<pw-toxic_> i remember something like apt-get install kubuntu. but he doesnt know this
<ardchoille> pw-toxic_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phrost> is there a method via apt or dpkg where you can have it verify the state of installed files via md5 or something, vmware installer broke all the perl 5.10 libs
<john__> Okay can someone help on this video driver
<pw-toxic_> ardchoille, lol now i remember it. Thanks!
<xangua> faron: #ubuntu@irc.ubuntu.com/faron < is that the name you give it¿¿ i only have #ubuntu in the configuration
<manas> Hi, what is the room for google summer of code
<ardchoille> pw-toxic_: haha
<brjann> manas: i'd bet #gsoc
<faron> sorry not sure exactly what you mean
<pw-toxic_> ardchoille, i have bought a new laptop.. is it possible to clone my old desktop? style etc easlily?
<ardchoille> !clone | pw-toxic_
<ubottu> pw-toxic_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<faron> ahhhhhh wait...........
<ardchoille> !automate > pw-toxic_
<ubottu> pw-toxic_, please see my private message
<vince> Do you guys know if windbind is nessesary for printer sharing?
<pw-toxic_> ardchoille, is this command able to handle the chance of architecture?  my old laptop is 32bit and my new one 6 bit?
<Nushio> I need some help installing Ubuntu 9.10, it won't boot from a livecd on a very old desktop (1.1 Ghz, probably p3)
<ardchoille> pw-toxic_: oh, don't know about that
<Nushio> the error it gave was /init: line 1: can't open /dev/sr1: No medium found
<ardchoille> pw-toxic_: better find out before you go running those
<Nushio> I just tried Fedora 9, 10, 11, 12 live cds, and none of those would boot either :P
<pw-toxic_> ardchoille, well i just try it.. i have no problem with reinstalling everything
<IMTheNachoMan> i have a pc with a hdmi port built into MB, will ubuntu detect that?
<IMTheNachoMan> or how can i check before i start installing?
<Izinucs> IMTheNachoMan: run the live cd and see if it works
<IMTheNachoMan> humm
<IMTheNachoMan> k
<Nushio> Izinucs: what if the livecd won't boot?
<IMTheNachoMan> no other option?
<IMTheNachoMan> i am still waiting for the MB to arrive and doing research right now. so comp is not built yet
<Izinucs> Nushio: then you have to work that issue out.. may by turning off acpi.. or other solution
<Nushio> hmm, guess its time to undust the old boot parameter list
<Nushio> at least ubuntu shows the booting logo
<Izinucs> IMTheNachoMan: It really depends on the chipset video card etc.. to many variables to guess at
<IMTheNachoMan> GF9300-A-E - Nvidia GeForce 9300
<Nushio> fedoras 9-12 fail 5 secs after i select "boot from livecd"
<Izinucs> Nushio: you having problems getting the live cd to boot?
<Nushio> Izinucs: yes, on a very old desktop
<Nushio> the error it gave me on ubuntu was /init: line 1: can't open /dev/sr1: No medium found
<Nushio> so I just unplugged the secondary cd drive
<Izinucs> Nushio: I wonder what sr1 is.. do you have more than one monitor hooked up?
<Nushio> just one monitor, actually
<Nushio> i'm quite surprised it refuses to boot 'n stuff
<Nushio> hmm
<Nushio> I think the secondary cd drive is damaged
<Srayahu> What is /dev/sr1?
<Nushio> unplugging it got it to boot
<Izinucs> Nushio: :)
<john__> OKAY guys I have the terminal open  and I typed in sudo/etc/init.d/?dm restart and got error
<Nushio> Srayahu: according to google? could be a cd rom drive
<Nushio> in my case, I have 2, a dvd and a cd rom drive (as I said, very old desktop :P)
<randomusr> is it possible to use my media buttons with web based flash video?
<Srayahu> Nushio, What's your boot order in BIOS?
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  never seen it work that way.
<Nushio> Srayahu: dvdrom-harddrive-floppy
<ardchoille> john__: someone told you how to fix that a long time ago: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart # where ?is a g or a k depending on which display manager tyou are using
<john__> sudo/etc/init.d/?dm: No such file or directory
<Nushio> (it has floppy :P)
<Dr_Willis> john__:  for starters theres a SPACE btweek sudo and /etc
<Srayahu> Nushio, and you've got the Ubuntu LiveCD in DVDrom?
<Nushio> Srayahu: is that wrong?
<john__> Ok thank like I said this is my first time on linux system
<Dr_Willis> john__:  and if you want to restart gdm use 'sudo service gdm restart'  or use 'stop' or 'start'
<Srayahu> Nushio, no - but I want to cover all our bases.
<hdon> hi all. i'm using the "pencil" animation package, but when i draw, there are lots of artifacts in the area of my cursor. how can i toggle hardware accelerated compositing? i want to see if that will help
<Dr_Willis> john__:  i mentioned the SPACE thing a while back.
<Nushio> yes, I put cd on a dvd reader, not dvd on the cd reader
<randomusr> Has anyone heard whether blu-ray support will improve?
<Srayahu> Nushio, did you do a checksum of the CD?
<Dr_Willis> john__:  why/what are you trying to do with GDM anyway?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: thank you for mentioning the "service", I keep forgetting about it
<Izinucs> randomusr: it will... just time is all it takes
<Srayahu> randomusr, everything eventually improves, especially in Linux.
<Nushio> Srayahu: the cd rom is fine, why does everyone always suggest starting there? >_<
<Nushio> It booted on my laptop
<Srayahu> Nushio, because we get that a lot.
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  yep. :) since /etc/init.d/gdm  may not even exist in the next release. :)
<john__> ok what I want to do Is change my 800x600 top something bigger  all it gives me is 800x600 or lower
<Srayahu> So it starts to boot, then crashes?
<ardchoille> ah,ok
<sixofour> so i am using ubuntu, and i am xfering files over from my xp pc to my lin box using samba4, well, samba4 is locking the files when  they come to the lin box, so i cannot modify or cut/paste them or anything, how can i force samba to free the permissions up, and still have file sharing?... the file permissions cannot be changed with root...
<Izinucs> john__: what kind of video card do you have?
<randomusr> I just hope that the industry execs realize how important that is. As media support improves, I suspect linux adoption will go up exponentially
<Srayahu> sixofour, did you try chown?
<Nushio> awesome, gonna install ubuntu now
<Nushio> that was quick, hah
<john__>  I have a older video card a vodoo 3dfx card
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  seems /etc/init.d/gdm is now a link to '/lib/init/upstart-job' in 10.04 :)
<sixofour> no, i don't want to break samba, so i am trying alternatives first
<sixofour> Srayahu:
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: are they moving away from sysvinit ?
<Dr_Willis> john__:   and what is star/stoping/restarting gdm having to do with this
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  they allready have. theres just a few traces of SysV left.
<Srayahu> sixofour, I meant on the incoming files.
<ardchoille> ah,ok
<Srayahu> I don't know much about Samba. = /
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  and it seems they did things to still let the old habbits still work. :)
<dsnyders> brjann, an update on my plight with gnome.
<Izinucs> john__: open System>Admin>Synaptic package manager and search for voodo and see if there is a driver listed that's available.. then install if it's not already installed.
<ardchoille> nice
<jesse2> weird question.... has anyone managed to get Facebook chat working with empathy? the synaptic description says it supports facebook, but i cant add a facebook account
<Dr_Willis> any 3dfx card is so old.. its amazing it still works. :)
<sixofour> Srayahu: well the "reviced" folder is locked, and everything in it, if i take ownership, my winxp machine might not be able to modify them either, also, its huge geebees of data, not a few jpgs :P
<Izinucs> jesse2: might be a plugin available in the repos
<randomusr> how is HDMI support in linux/ubuntu?
<john__> Okay I will look
<Dr_Willis> !3dfx
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: so now it's "sudo service blah start|stop|restart" ?
<ZykoticK9> jesse2, you don't need a plugin anymore -- facebook has switched to jabber - many instructions on net for it
<jesse2> oh! thanks
<jesse2> i'll just make a jabber account then
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  thats the proper way. The service command has been around for the last 2+ releases at least
<sixofour> Srayahu:  50gb
<ardchoille> ok
<claws_> any good security tools for ubuntu ?
<Srayahu> sixofour, I see. You're trying to maintain function between both machines. >_> Ignore me...
<Izinucs> claws_: more than you can count
<hdon> how can i toggle hardware accelerated window composition?
<Dr_Willis> claws_:  depends on what you need.
<Srayahu> Be back soon
<sixofour> Srayahu:  yes, also, some files are not working,
<sixofour> does linux have a file character name limit?
<john__> No driver to found
<sixofour> file name character limit*
<dsnyders> brjann, There is a file called ~/.configure/monitors.xml that contains the resolution gnome will use.  Mine had the wrong resolution.  After deleting the file, gnome started working again.  Kudos to the folks on #gnome.
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  if it does.. its real real real real high. :)
<Izinucs> sixofour: not sure but it doesn't like spaces.. use underscores
<claws_> <Dr_Willis:
<hdon> sixofour, there is PATH_MAX
<claws_> Dr_Willis: gr8.. i wil try some out :)
<claws_> ops
<claws_> Dr_Willis: internet security pack
<Dr_Willis> spaces in file names can cause headaches. Best to use Understores if you Must do such things
<sixofour> Izinucs: well, about 300,000 files have spaces in them
<Dr_Willis> claws_:  that means very little. sounds like a buzzword/marketing term more then anything else.
<sixofour> in about 30 directoriy trees
<Izinucs> sixofour: oops. you can still access them.. it just at the command like that you have to use a little different syntax
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  be carefull when doing scripts and command line with spaces in names. It can be a bother.
<john__> well I think I will have to find a newer card then I have a nvida card but I do not think it will work on this MB
<sixofour> i just want to cut/paste what is already transferede, since i have to do multiple transfers
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  most file managers handle them fine. Its when you get to the command line they can cause issues.
<sixofour> i can copypaste, but i don't know if i have enough hd space
<dsnyders> sixofour, wherever there is a space you have to use a backslash in front of it.
<Izinucs> sixofour: transfers of what? files? entire directories?
<hdon> sixofour, don't listen to Izinucs, spaces in filenames are fine.
<sixofour> i have a folder, in it is about 30 files and files, those folders have multiple folders in them aswell
<claws_> Dr_Willis: well... let me say it this way.. AntiV and Firewall. and if there is a good 2 in 1 tool... i whould be gr8ful to know
<artemka1000> hi.  a real linux noob here.  installed ubuntu on my vaio laptop.  seems to work great, but doesn't see/recognize my built-in SD card reader.  i did some searching on forums, but a lot of it is way above my head.  any advice where to start?
<sixofour> folders*
<Izinucs> hdon: sixofour didn't say they weren't fine.. just that accessing is different
<Dr_Willis> claws_:  dont expect 'all in one tools'     each tool tends to be set for a specific task. There are Firewall front ends.. and there are AV software
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | claws_
<ubottu> claws_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<hdon> Izinucs, what you said is irrelevant :\
<Dr_Willis> claws_:  i have little need for a firewall on my linux box's - and even LESS need for antivirus software. Unless i want to scan windows binaries befor i put them on a windows box.
<tiger_> where to look for syslog about last crash info?
<Dr_Willis> claws_:  linux is 'not' windows. and such common things that windows needs. Just dont apply most of the time in linux.
<sixofour> antivirus software for linux... lulwut?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  it exists.
<ARC0112358> I need help with VNC client
<Izinucs> hdon: irrelevant? that accessing, copying etc from cli is different with files containing spaces? I think not
<Dr_Willis> clamav, and avg both have linux av tools.   and proberly some more i cant think of
<randomusr> AC0112358: what's up?
<sixofour> so i am using ubuntu, and i am xfering files over from my xp pc to my lin box using samba4, well, samba4 is locking the files when  they come to the lin box, so i cannot modify or cut/paste them or anything, how can i force samba to free the permissions up, and still have file sharing?... the file permissions cannot be changed with root...
<randomusr> ARC0112358: what's up?
<ARC0112358> I can see remote desktop , and control it if I watch remote monitor, but client cant see menus
<belak> About how long does the alternate ubuntu install take?
<belak> If I know what I want for all the options...
<sixofour> install depends on hd speed right?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  the smb config file can set the default permissions for the files.   Unless you used that user 'right click to share' feature. Not sure how you change those.
<coz_> belak,  maybe 20 minutes or less depending on hardware
<randomusr> ARC0112358: what are the two OS' involved?
<ARC0112358> client wont display pulldowns - its like its not refreshing at client
<ARC0112358> ubuntu 91 on both
<ARC0112358> 9.10
<sixofour> how do i config smb though?
<belak> coz_: thanks
<claws_> Dr_Willis: good to know :) i have heard of the good security in linux... this is my 5 day on linux.. i have noticed there are big diff between ms and linux.
<sixofour> how do i config smb though? Dr_Willis
<ardchoille> claws_: just remember, the user is the weakest link in any OS
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  i always edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file - but ive read the docs and have done samba by hand for years. :)
<randomusr> ARC0112358:  uninstall VNC on both, update both systems with update manager and re-install VNC. That worked for me
<sixofour> is there no gui or command line atleast?
<tiger_> hi, where to look for info of the last crash?
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  i tend to just set up the HOME shares so all users have their home dir shared. I dont use 'user created' shares much
<ARC0112358> Which program are you using?
<claws_> ardchoille : i will :)
<brjann> dsnyders: I have never heard of that file before in my life :D
<belak> tiger_: what crashed?
<Izinucs> tiger_: perhaps in /var/log
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<sixofour> well i have to go, i'll figure this out in awhile
<Dr_Willis> sixofour:  theres proberly some gui tools.. but i dont use them. and i dont know how they mesh with the 'user share' feature'
<brjann> dsnyders: but I'm glad to hear you got it working! I'll remember that for next time. and/or will just send people to #gnome. ;)
<tiger_> belak: system crash, shutdow....
<belak> Hm...
<randomusr> ARC0112358:  VINO and VINAGRE
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: shouldn't smbfs pretty much cover sixofour for network fileshare?
<ARC0112358> Is that two programs or a server and a client
<ARC0112358> ?
<randomusr> Yes
<ARC0112358> OK
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): Samba file system utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 1796 kB, installed size 5272 kB
<ARC0112358> Thanks!
<randomusr> ARC0112358:  You could also try TIGERVNC
<Holman_> will someone please help me, when I try to go into ubuntu from grub it says error: you need to load the kernal first
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  he stillneeds samba set up properly.
<ARC0112358> I'll check it out
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: k.. just wondering
<Dr_Willis> samba can set default modes on files that get copied over to various shares.  customizeable on a per share basis
<Iceman_B> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, but I still cant put my desktop to 1440x900 reso to fit my monitor. Itś stuck on 1024x768, and im using the Nvidia drivers
<Iceman_B> how to fix this?
<Holman_> can anyone read this?
<dsnyders> brjann, the #gnome folks had me fixed up in two posts.
<Iceman_B> Holman_, yup
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: you might try nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings
<brjann> dsnyders: now you're just making me feel bad. :)
<randomusr> is there a weather plugin for COMPIZ? Like Live weather?
<Holman_> okay thanks, when I try to load ubuntu I get error: you need to load the kernel first
<Iceman_B> Izinucs, nvidia-xconfig returns errors, trying -settings now...
<Izinucs> randomusr: there's one you can add to the top bar.. right mouse click and choose add.. you'll find it.
<Holman_> does anyone know what I should do? I have a lot of important stuff that I don't want to lose
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: have you activated the nvidia drivers?
<dninja> when i compile with gcc, using the standard profiler option (-pg) and after i run my program, i get no gmon.out as expected. is this something ubuntu has disabled, like core dumps?
<xangua> randomusr: you are looking for a screenlet/widget/whatever is called
<dsnyders> brjann, Not to worry.  I'm sure those #gnome people would die to know some of the things I've seen you walk other people through.
<Iceman_B> Izinucs, yes, I have. and the widget that comes up says CRT-1, and I cant change anything. changing the reso only makes the desktop larger
<Iceman_B> not the display itself :/
<Holman_> can anyone direct me to a chat where I might get some help?
<artemka1000> any advice on a built-in card reader that's not working?  is there a device manager or something where i could search for the hardware?
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: you hooked to a tv/monitor?
<brjann> dsnyders: aw, thanks. :)
<xangua> !ask | Holman_
<ubottu> Holman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Iceman_B> Izinucs,  nope, Acer AL1916W lcd widescreen
<brjann> dninja: works fine for me with a simple    int main() { return 0; }    program
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: which driver and what card do you have?
<belak> Holman_: google
<Iceman_B> Izinucs, Nvidia driver 185.18.36, gfx card is a GF6800 LE
<Holman_> when I try to load ubuntu from grub it says "error: you need to load the kernel first"
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: is there a 173 driver also available?
<xangua> Holman_: do you uninstalled something¿¿
<Iceman_B> I think so, lemme check
<deadlyninja> brjann, do you know if linking to libraries breaks -pg?
<belak> Holman_: try an update-grub
<belak> http://muammar.me/blog/index.php?/archives/332-error-you-need-to-load-the-linux-kernel-first.html
<brjann> deadlyninja: it shouldn't. give me a sec
<Iceman_B> Izinucs, yeah. I can choose between 173, 185(now actvd), and 96
<Holman_> xangua, no I didn't uninstall anything, I was just working from blackbox and it started acting funny and then just froze up and now won't work
<wizard00> i cant install flash player
<Holman_> how can I update grub, can I do that from windows?
<xangua> wizard00: open software center ;)
<wizard00> im on ubumtu 5.10.
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: try the 173 and see what happens.. also in cli type xrandr and see if the resolution that you want comes up.. if it doesn't then you'll have to add the resolution to xrandr to make it work.
<coop> i have an analog stereo output but sound is very low, sounds muffled, lookng for suggestions on improving sound quality
<belak> Holman_: Oh, wait... ehh... I suppose not...
<wizard00> that doesnt have software center.
<Iceman_B> Izinucs, okay, Iĺl try both tips
<Iceman_B> brb
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: do the 2nd first
<belak> Holman_: when you boot, edit the line for booting and change the line with "root" in it to remove the /dev
<belak> That probably makes no sense
<Iceman_B> ok
<detective_> Hello i am having trouble locating a file i downloaded via terminal, I downloaded and extracted a  UFI2ISO program and when i converted the file to iso i cant find it. I followed instructions from this site http://www.nirmaltv.com/2008/06/14/how-to-convert-uif-files-to-iso-format-in-ubuntu/ and did nothing other than what it said if someone could please help me it would be much appreciated
<randomusr> xangua, Yes I want a weather widget
<randomusr> for Compiz
<brjann> deadlyninja: just tested with a program linked against four libraries, still got a gmon.out
<Iceman_B> Izinucs, 1440x900       63.0  <-- that comes up in the last line
<wizard00> can someone please help mr figure out how to install adobe flash player????
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: I've forgotten.. is that what you want?
<Iceman_B> yes
<brjann> deadlyninja: and this time it was a real program :)
<Izinucs> Iceman_B: I'll have ubottu send you a link .. it might help.
<Iceman_B> alright
<meanburrito920_> does anyone else ever have issues with full-screened graphical programs arbitrarily switching between full screen and windowed mode? (and freezing up in the process?)
<Izinucs> !resolution > Iceman_B
<ubottu> Iceman_B, please see my private message
<deadlyninja> brjann, well this is odd, im using gcc v4.4.1 (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu9)
<brjann> deadlyninja: are you compiling and linking with the same command? e.g. gcc -pg foo.c -ofoo ?
<wizard00> how do i install flash player??
<Hebram> !resolution > Hebram
<ubottu> Hebram, please see my private message
<Izinucs> wizard00: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<claws_> Dr_Willis: btw... thx for the link's :)
<wizard00> tried that. said i didnt have the file
<Izinucs> wizard00: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dninja> sorry brjann, my network is broken tonight, missed what you said
<dninja> brjann, im compiling .o files
<dninja> brjann, and linking them at the end
<Izinucs> wizard00: then you have to restart firefox
<brjann> dninja: are you both compiling and linking with the -pg flag?
<dninja> yes
<dninja> brjann, http://codepad.org/1W3kwvmC
<coop> above question on muffled audio really meant- is there a software fix or do i just have crappy internal speakers
<brjann> dninja: okay, that all looks good. only other thing I can think of is that your program is exiting abnormally, before it can write the gprof file
<dninja> brjann, well im getting to EXIT_SUCCESS
<wizard00> hings working :(( im goingback to windows xp!!! ubuntu isnt user friendly at all :'(
<pw-toxic_> I cant find the following option: I want a window to be maximized, if i double click it - any hints?
<detective_> May i get some help please :)
<dninja> i am executing some processes from my process, so maybe thats screwing it up somehow
<talntid> wizard00, have a good time removing spyware :)
<pw-toxic_> furthermore, im looking for a snapping windows like in windows 7.. if i drag a window to the top, i want it maximized
<Izinucs> !ask | detective_
<ubottu> detective_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<detective_> ok
<wizard00> thats true......ubuntu doesnt get viruses does it??
<talntid> nope.
<brjann> dninja: the internet says: "Make sure that your program exits with a call to exit library function or with a return statement in your main function"
<wizard00> how can i learn how to get better with ubuntu??
<talntid> but, ubuntu is not for the kind of person who isn't willing to spend a little time learning how to do something...
<wizard00> it takes practice??
<talntid> everything does.
<brjann> dninja: perhaps a dumb question, but you do have write permission in your working directory, right? :)
<dninja> brjann, yeah i do
<talntid> but, it takes thinking about things in a different way, and sometimes googling for answers
<Iceman_B> eergh, using xrandr to set 1440x900 mode again streched my desktop, but not actuially the resolution >_<
<wizard00> but its so hard. and my distro that i have is outdated so i canr download software from the software center
<dninja> brjann, i feel stupid though cause i figured it out
<donvito> can i use
<dninja> brjann, my program changes the working directory, so the gmon.out went into the working dir
<donvito> adobe photoshop on ubuntu
<donvito> ?
<detective_> I need help finding a file that i have downloaded via terminal(is that better?)
<blakkheim> talntid: i disagree with you there
<Iceman_B> ill try reverting to the 173 driver
<Iceman_B> bbl
<pw-toxic_> donvito, there is a cracked version of photoshop
<pw-toxic_> CS2
<pw-toxic_> it works with wine
<donvito> whats wine
<pw-toxic_> i didnt get my original CS4 working until today
<blakkheim> !wine > donvito
<ubottu> donvito, please see my private message
<brjann> dninja: hehe, glad to hear it :) no worries!
<pw-toxic_> donvito, wine is a windows emulator
<talntid> wizard00, even if your distro is outdated, if you show us the real errors it is giving, as opposed to "it doesn't work" -- we can help better
<talntid> blakkheim, about what?
<blakkheim> pw-toxic_: wine is not an emulator
<blakkheim> talntid: ubuntu needing time to learn
<wizard00> ok brb! :)
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, what then?
<dninja> brjann, thanks though, you helped
<blakkheim> pw-toxic_: windows api layer
<brjann> dninja: no problem!
<pw-toxic_> donvito, if you are a professionall designer, i think you should use windows for working on a design ;(
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, yes and therfore it emulates windows?!
<talntid> blakkheim, that's silly. are you saying you know everything there is to know about ubuntu, and you just knew it when you were born?
<dns53> pw-toxic_ it is a wrapper that allows you to use windows programs, an emulator pretends to be a cpu etc
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, it makes the program feel beeing windows
<wizard00> This program is currently not installable, but should be available in the 'universe' repository. Would you like to enable this repository? (it keeps saying that)
<blakkheim> talntid: i'm saying ubuntu is extremely easy to learn to use, even if you've never used linux. it hides the real os and puts up a shiny gui for newbies to use
<pw-toxic_> dns53, emulators do not have to be on a CPU basis.. you can also emulate a child or an animal
<pw-toxic_> donvito, what do you need photoshop for?
<schwert> finally managed to fix my corrupted filesystem... but the whole /usr folder got trashed in the process
<talntid> blakkheim, then you just said my point. you do need to learn it though. I didn't say it was hard to learn, did i? :)
<kassykillerface> Does anyone know why a HP webcam-50 wouldnt work on blogtv but would on stickam?
<talntid> wizard00, did you tell it "yes, enable it!" (or something like that?)
<wizard00> idk. ill try
<xangua> wizard00: then enable the repository :S
<blakkheim> talntid: "ubuntu is not for the kind of person who isn't willing to spend a little time learning" is what you said
<blakkheim> talntid: that's where i disagreed
<pw-toxic_> I have another question: I remember having used a backup tool for ubuntu, which can save the diffs from several other backups.. i dont remember the name of it
<pw-toxic_> i found it in a package of usefull ubuntu tools
<blakkheim> pw-toxic_: rsync?
<Dr_Willis> 'computers are not for the kind of people who isent willing to spend a little timne learning'
<talntid> right, a little time. meaning they can't just jump in and use it 100% productively without any learning...
<wizard00> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<wizard00> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<wizard00> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<wizard00> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<wizard00> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<FloodBot2> wizard00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> wizard00: breezy isn't supported anymore
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, rsync is a command line tool - i'm talking of a gui
<talntid> ok, wizard00, you are using breezy badger. go get karmic koala :)
<blakkheim> pw-toxic_: you don't really need a gui for that, but there are rsync guis available..
<talntid> aka 9.10
<Dr_Willis> wizard00:  you need to change teh  us.archive.ubuntu to point to some archive/out-of-date-storage server.
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, i guess the tool uses rsync
<brjann> pw-toxic_: I've been using backintime for the last few months
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, rsync is just too complicated to manage a bigger amount of backups
<pw-toxic_> brjann, i remember this name - i think it was this. Ill check this out. Thanks
<kassykillerface> Could anyone tell me how to get drivers for a webcam so it will work on blogTV
<kassykillerface> ?
<brjann> pw-toxic_: you're welcome :)
<blakkheim> pw-toxic_: i use it for fairly large backups on multiple systems and don't find it complicated
<Dr_Willis> kassykillerface:  if it works for one flash based web site. but not another.. then its some issue with that sites flash programming - most likely
<blakkheim> pw-toxic_: is there something you prefer over it?
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, its not about the size of the backup, but the amount of several different backups and how to manage them
<pw-toxic_> blakkheim, i just cant remember simple commands that i only use  times a year
<kassykillerface> I'm running normal ubuntu on a netbook. Could that have anything to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 522 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<Dr_Willis> kassykillerface:  if its on a web site using flash.. and the web cam does work in 'cheese' or other apps. then its a site/flash issue
<kassykillerface> Alright.
<pw-toxic_> brjann, do you know how i can install it? i cant find that package
<brjann> pw-toxic_: yes, the packages are backintime-gnome or backintime-kde, depending on your desktop environment
<atomik> is there a way i can change the default ubuntu icon? (ie the circular icon that sits in the top-left corner?
<atomik> is it an image file i can swap out with another?
<Dr_Willis> atomik:  yes. Theres ways. But some ways dont work - depending on what icon theme you are using.
<atomik> oh, i see
<pw-toxic_> brjann, i just found in the internet, that by 9.04 backinetime is not in the standard repository - so i have to install it manually
<donvito> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<pw-toxic_> brjann, and i'm afraid of updating my router ;)
<Dr_Willis> atomik:  you can use the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool to change it. and its just a few clicks.  but SOME icon themes dont work properly with the change.
<brjann> pw-toxic_: ah, okay. gotcha :)
<atomik> thanks dr willis, i'll give that a try
<Dr_Willis> atomik:  or select a theme. and  rename it. copy it to .themes and change what you want
<detective_> I know you guys are busy but i really need some help :( with finding a file that i downloaded in the terminal
<brjann> pw-toxic_: when I was using jaunty I used the deb from their website, too. seemed to work fine
<Dr_Willis> detective_:   downloaded with what command exactly?
<dsnyders> detective_, telling us you need help won't get you help.  Asking a specific question will.
<donvito> !pdf reader
<donvito> wich one is good pdf reader for karmic
<brjann> donvito: evince is the default, i believe
<detective_> wget http://aluigi.altervista.org/mytoolz/uif2iso.zip
<Dr_Willis> detective_:  then it is in whatever directrory you were at when you ran that command
<atomik> ubuntu tweak is awesome
<Dr_Willis> detective_:  you could do 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate uif2iso.zip' and it should find it.
<joineric> has anyone else had problems with their mouse disappearing after installing the ati catalyst?
<detective_> Dr_Willis, i tryed those commands and nothing happened
<Dr_Willis> detective_:   the updatedb command should of taken some time to complete. if locate then did not find it. Then you downloaded it to some directory/location that locate does not 'index' such as /media/SOMTHING
<pw-toxic_> brjann, yes this is the program i was looking for
<Dr_Willis> detective_:  check your 'history' log and see where you were at.. or just redownload the file
<brjann> pw-toxic_: glad to hear it!
<pw-toxic_> brjann, maybe you can answer me some additional questsions: how do you use this program? do you use auto backups?
<pw-toxic_> brjann, do you backup everything or only important data?
<pw-toxic_> brjann, where to do you place the backup.. external HDD.. ?!
<nonameNN> no one talks?
<brjann> pw-toxic_: I've set it up so that my Documents/ directory is scanned every five minutes, and all the snapshots are just saved in my home directory somewhere.
<bazhang> nonameNN, this is a support channel ; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> nonameNN:  Hmm?
<pw-toxic_> brjann, how big is your documents folder?
<nonameNN> bazhang: thanks
<pw-toxic_> brjann, the folders i back up are several GB and have more than 100k of files
<pw-toxic_> brjann, i'm webdeveloper and i have LOTS of small files
<pw-toxic_> and some bigger from design
<brjann> pw-toxic_: That shouldn't be a problem; backintime uses rsync under the hood
<pw-toxic_> brjann, so its no problem if there is a BIG folder where only a small part of it changes
<pw-toxic_> hmm
<pw-toxic_> and if it makes 3 backups
<pw-toxic_> can i access all 3 of it?
<brjann> pw-toxic_: nope, no problem at all. it will only copy the diffs.
<brjann> pw-toxic_: yes. on the left hand side of the window, you can see the snapshots you've taken, and view each of them as if they're actual folders.
<pw-toxic_> brjann, sounds really cool.. i think i use the automatic one
<fadaken> is there a package that will ask me if i want to mount a cd/dvd and show the hidden files?
<pw-toxic_> i think i will also backup my 40GB music folder ;)
<Dr_Willis> fadaken:  what hidden files?  in linux files starting with a . are
<Dr_Willis> fadaken:  what hidden files?  in linux files starting with a . are  'hidden' by the file manager as an option.
<fadaken> i'm trying to install a windows application
<brjann> pw-toxic_: the user's manual is pretty good, and explains all the features very well.
<Dr_Willis> fadaken:  so - its some how hidden?
<pw-toxic_> brjann, which i can find where?
<D3RGPS31> since 9.10 came out, i've been having issues with 2D graphics (scroll, video, moving windows) being choppy, but 3D is fine. I'm using fglrx for ati 4850; i've tried all drivers from 9.4 to 10.2, no improvement. what can i do besides downgrading to ubuntu 9.04 or using radeon drivers from xorg-edger's ppa?
<brjann> pw-toxic_: launch the program and click the question mark at the top of the window
<blakkheim> D3RGPS31: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<acu> Houston we got a problem :)  - I have used partimage to backup an entire system and I was almost to restore it - however the initial system has a bigger hard disk than the one I restore to - though it was very little used - the partimage tells me that it cannot restore the partition from image file because dthe destination hard disk is smaller than the original - any suggestions to bypass this ?
<Dusty_> hey folks!
<pw-toxic_> brjann, thx
<D3RGPS31> blakkeim: i've considered buying nvidia, but i'm too poor to buy anything rite now
<brjann> pw-toxic_: no problem :)
<fadaken> well i tried to follow a guild on installing World of warcraft and i've been failing very badly
<Dusty_> I'm having some trouble getting the ODBC connector working on Linux. I'm using unixODBC with the mysql 5.1 ODBC driver, but I get the following error message: Data source name not found and no default driver specified
<Dusty_> does anyone have any helpful hints? :3
<brjann> acu: the partimage FAQ says no, restoring to smaller partitions isn't supported. sorry :(
<shiverz> any |-|@<Er2
<pw-toxic_> brjann, if i'm annoying just dont answer:  i found an autoremove: smart remove option. Sounds cool. Do you use it?
<shiverz> any |-|@<Er2
<shiverz> any hackerz ??
<joineric> D3RGPS31: dont buy ATI, at least not right now, I got a 5870 and I have had nothing but problems with the current drivers
<brjann> pw-toxic_: I do, yes
<Dusty_> anyone know anything about odbc connectors?
<shiverz> any hackerz ??
<dj_segfault> Dusty_: A little
<D3RGPS31> joineric: so, no real help :/
<Dusty_> I just need help getting mine setup ):
<zane> hi i would like to setup a remote kvm for my ubuntu desktop can any one give me some tips please
<Dusty_> I cant get the environ variables set I dont think
<brjann> pw-toxic_: and don't worry about being annoying, we're here to help :)
<Dusty_> Zane: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<dj_segfault> Dusty_: What are you trying to do specifically, and what's happening?
<Dusty_> zane: also try http://code.google.com/p/synergy-plus/
<pw-toxic_> brjann, i'm just wondering if i should use that.. because i have a fileserver with 5TB here
<joineric> D3RGPS31: I'm trying to get help myself, every time I install the catalyst and driver my mouse disappears
<zane> Dusty_,  thanks
<D3RGPS31> i've run into the same thing
<brjann> pw-toxic_: it really depends on how often you're going to take snapshots. you don't want to have to scroll through 10000 snapshots just to get to last month, do you? :)
<Dusty_> dj_segfault: well, I have a VB6 application running in WINE. It uses an ODBC connector, and I'm hooking unixODBC into wine's builtin ODBC manager, but I cant configure the basics of unixODBC right. Dno how to.
<pw-toxic_> brjann, one per day
<dj_segfault> Is there a command to verify the files in a package?  I installed mythexport, but the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythexport.conf does not exist on my system.
<Dusty_> zane: no problem.
<shiverz> any hackerz here ???/
<pw-toxic_> brjann, i make backups for hardware failures - not for human failures
<karma_police> any quick and easy tutorial about sharing files over a network with windows and linux pc's?
<shiverz> any hackers here ???
<karma_police> main pc with the files is running ubuntu
<brjann> pw-toxic_: then you probably don't have anything to worry about. if you feel like you've got too many old snapshots, you can always turn on smart remove
<dj_segfault> Dusty_: Ouch.  Getting wine involved is beyond me. Sorry.
<PeskyJ> karma_police: that's real easy, use samba
<brjann> !offtopic | shiverz
<ubottu> shiverz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pw-toxic_> brjann, so you turn on smart remove so that you get a good overview of your snapshots - not for space reasons?
<shiverz> k thnks
<karma_police> i have dl samba.. what next? no GUI?
<Dusty_> dj_segfault: well I figure it's jsut a really basic configuration error not even dealing with wine. just setting the basics up for unixODBC
<PeskyJ> karma_police: it has a web interface, but this probably isn't the channel for questions about samba
<marc__> Take a computer that have 2 network card.  the main OS (ubuntu server) is connected to the local network using eth0, can a VM use the other card (eth1) and that card would be connected to another network?
<brjann> pw-toxic_: yes, more or less. For keeping histories of documents and such, I usually want to have a couple of backups of recent work, plus some historical backups just in case.
<karma_police> ok. is there a samba channel?
<karma_police> or tutorial?
<PeskyJ> karma_police: dunno, try it... and also search for one as they might be on a different irc network
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  samba has 10000's of docs and guides and tutorial web pages
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<brjann> karma_police: yes, #samba
<Dr_Willis> I dont suggest using swat :) but if you do use swat.. backup your configs first
<karma_police> cool
<nbren> er...what does "A follow by b follow by c" mean? i'm a english learner
<karma_police> is there s cript that will automatically mount my secondary hdd and activate firestarter upon startup?
<karma_police> *script
<PeskyJ> nbren: it means do A then do B then do C
<nbren> iok
<Dr_Willis> nbren:  'A B C' (a followed by B, followed by C' :)
<nbren> thanks
<khaerul> game onlain
<brjann> nbren: there are ubuntu channels in a number of different languages, if you'd feel more comfortable
<coop> looking for a solution to manage flip camera files on ubuntu
<karma_police> whenever i reboot i have to manually mount my hdd and start my firewall.. is there a startup manager that can handle this?
<blakkheim> karma_police: man fstab for the hdd mounting
<dj_segfault> coop: Doesn't it just look like a USB hard drive to Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> karma_police: your firewall should start as a daemon without you doing anything
<coop> yes, but cant upload files w/o flipshare software
<karma_police> i have to select it from the applications list and it wants authentication
<timyeung> hey, I want to write a scrip to control amarok that is on playing on my server. is there somewhere where I can learn python quickly?
<brjann> timyeung: i'm sure the folks in #python would know a few places :)
<dj_segfault> coop: Do you mean copy from the flip to your computer or from your computer to the flip?
<jsec> timyeung, the matrix?
<jsec> >_>
<timyeung> haha
<coop> dj_segfault: I want to be able to either upload to flipshare, which requires their software to do it was hoping someone had aworkaround
<dj_segfault> Is there a dpkg or apt command to verify all the files in a package are there and have the right permissions, like RPM has?
<karma_police> i am constantly reminded of how much of a noob i really am
<coop> dj_segfault: copying to hd works ok, but difficult to share with others
<dj_segfault> coop: Again, I thought it just appears as a USB hard drive you can drag files to and from.
<karma_police> #samba
<dj_segfault> coop: How would you like to share them with others?  What exactly would you like to do?
<coop> dj_segfault: u can, that works! but once on hd cant upload them w/o share software
<dj_segfault> coop: I asked you what you mean by upload before.  It's an ambiguous term.
<PeskyJ> karma_police: there's a command you can use to control startup services, but I can't remember it - maybe someone else can?
<trism> timyeung: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/ covers the basics you'll need for python and http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=117&t=74202 shows you how to control it with dbus
<googeek> Help please. Can't manage to get my new laptop's internal speakers to mute when i plug in my headphones  http://paste.ubuntu.com/385472/
<sal_> hello frm ny
<dj_segfault> googeek: Let me guess.  An HP?
<sal_> Ubuntu is It !!
<sal_>  I truley  luv it
<dj_segfault> sal_: How is that two feet of snow sitting on ya?
<sal_> lol
<googeek> I know it's probably a manner of adding a command to the alsa-base file, but i don't know what to add
<brjann> PeskyJ: are you thinking of sysv-rc-conf?
<sal_>  pls dont remind me my back is still hurtin frm shovelin
<coop> dj_segfault sorry for being aloof, flip has an online service to share the videos w others, so in win/ac you plug camera in usb, proprietary software organizes and uploads to share service, that sofware isnt supported on lnux
<dj_segfault> googeek: Is it an HP?
<PeskyJ> brjann: don't think so, it's something like <cmd> <service> on|off
<Younder> isn't the cffi darcs version stable?
<googeek>  dj_segfault: compaq, but for all intents and pourposes, yeah
<dj_segfault> coop: I understand now.  I would just use youtube or one of it's hundreds of clones.  If they set it up proprietary I'm not sure there's a way around that.
<sal_>  Hey there any one know a good  video chat program that ...clones ooo voo
<brjann> PeskyJ: yes, that's how sysv-rc-conf works. though it may go by different names, i suppose. i've seen update-rc.d also, but I can't remember if that was ubuntu
<PeskyJ> brjann: actually - I think I'm thinking of some command use din CentOS
<dj_segfault> googeek: I see that question all the time, and have tried to fix it myself.  I know HP did a wonky thing and has separate outputs from the sound chip for headphones and speakers, instead of using the switch in the headphone jack.  I have not heard of a solution myself.
<googeek> dj_segfault : dammit. well, thanks anyway
<dj_segfault> googeek: At least you know it's not you.
<googeek> dj_segfault : would i have better luck with a toshiba?
<sal_> hello
<dj_segfault> googeek: I have only seen that problem with HP.
<googeek> dj_segfault: well, yeah it makes me feel a little less crappy, I've tried three or four solutions already, none of them work at all
<pw-toxic_> why is there no thunderbird 3 for ubuntu?
<dj_segfault> googeek:  Trust me, I've walked people through playing with the mixer, etc.  No go.
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  there may be a PPA or other unofficial repos for it
<phat> hi guys, I'm currently using the nvidia driver version 185, would there be any risk in upgrading to the 190 version?
<googeek> dj_segfault : so, basically, I'm out of luck with this box if I want headphones? (which i totally need)
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, i'm sure there is, but i dont want to add unofficial ones ;(
<googeek> phat : not that i know of, it made all my games work on my last system
<Dusty_> anyone know the basics about settings up unixODBC?
<dj_segfault> googeek: There must be HP-specific forums someone might know on.
<brjann> googeek: back with kernel version 2.6.20 at least some toshibas had the same problem.
<bob6> so I have a Dell studio 1747 and I was wodering if anyone would be able to help me get the tuner card it's got working?
<frankS2> phat: shouldt be a risk... but why do yu want to upgrade if they already work?
<googeek> dj_segfault : has anyone tried editing the actual alsa-base file?
<dsnyders> phat, over the past week I've been monitoring this site there's been a large number of people with nvidia issues (myself included).  My recommendation is that if it is working don't futz with it.
<Boots32M> Hi all. I'm runnin a netbook with 9.10 netbook remix and want to delete icons on my desktop.... how do I do this?
<dj_segfault> googeek: Not to my knowledge.
<Boots32M> brb:)
<bob6> no one?
<phat> dsnyders: ya, it seems whenever I want to upgrade I get screwed. Still, I want to use CUDA and I've heard that it only works with driver version 190. Is that correct?
<googeek> brjann : that's what I thought... I am just crossing my fingers they'll somehow fix it in lynx, since i don't want to return my brand-new-already-removed-windows-stickers box
<olskolirc> do we have a softcam device like manycam?
<coop> trying to figure out how to enable alsa? cant tell whether my sound card supports it?  what specific alsa item should i grab from synaptic
<dsnyders> phat, I've got no idea.
<phat> aside from that, all graphics are working fine.
<brjann> googeek: there are a couple of suggestions to use the lenovo model in alsa-base
<olskolirc> softcam for ubuntu?
<user1_> Is there any grammar check package in ubuntu
<brjann> googeek: e.g., options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<user1_> !grammar
<phat> dsnyders: ok thanks for the help.
<googeek> dj_segfault: well, thanks for your help, I think I'll try editing that file a few more times in a few more ways, via the tutorial i found in the forums, and see if i can't get it to be nice
<dsnyders> phat, it was more an expression of opinion than actual help.  For all I know it will work fine.
<dj_segfault> googeek: If you find a solution PM me.  Lots of people would like to know
<brjann> googeek: check out the last 20 or so posts here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109838
<brjann> googeek: some of that may be helpful. looks like it's been an ongoing thing for the last few years
<googeek> brjann: Yeah, I tried  a version of that fix, only imputing what I thought I should for my specifics, it was a no-go but maybe I'm just not doing things right, i'm still pretty much an uber noob to the world of linux.
<stueh> Hello everyone, quick question. I'm using Ubuntu Server 9.10, have just installed it in a VM with two network interfaces (preparing it for deployment on ESXi). I need to tell apt-get to use eth1 instead of eth0, how would I do this?
<coop> when i issue lpay -l, reports Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 rev1 - can i use ALSA with this card?
<Boots32M> Hi all. I need something to be able to modify, delete, or see what icons point to on my desktop. 9.10 NBR
<phat> anyone have any info about CUDA? specifically, how to start developing with it on karmic?
<PeskyJ> brjann: the command I was thinking of is chkconfig - and does appear to be available in linux
<PeskyJ> brjann: I mean in ubuntu
<brjann> PeskyJ: ah. not familiar with that one
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm having an issue with kpovmodeler.  The views are not behaving properly.  See: http://imagebin.org/85792
<stueh> Is anyone able to help me with getting apt-get to use eth1?
<googeek> brjann: thanks for your help
<Boots32M> (0)   (0) looking for an Icon manipulator in ubuntu nbr:)
<brjann> googeek: no problem, good luck :)
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, still haven't found a fix for that eh?  hope tonight you find one.  good luck man
<dj_segfault> Boots32M: gimp?
<timyeung> What does this mean?:* #python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ZykoticK9> !register > timyeung
<ubottu> timyeung, please see my private message
<Boots32M> dj_segfault, sounds good probably available from synaptec manager??? what exactly does it do though?
<phat> anyone have any info about CUDA? specifically, how to start developing with it on karmic?
<dj_segfault> stueh: You don't tell individual programs what ethernet device to use, you set up your routing so requests for IP addresses goes to the right card.
<NCS_One> hi
<phat> the drivers, gcc version, etc.
<PeskyJ> brjann: easy and useful - worth a look :)
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Nope.  I've corrupted gnome, fouled up compiz, befuddled xwindows, and gotten them all straightened out again, but this issue still remains.
<dj_segfault> Boots32M: Full graphics editor like Photoshop.  Very powerful, not very obvious.  Like photoshop ;)
<brjann> PeskyJ: next time i have a service that needs wrangling i will investigate!
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, lol - well at least your trying!
<stueh> dj_segfault: I'm new to Ubuntu Server, any chance on some advice on hiw to do this? :)
<Boots32M> Oh.... can I modify, delete and, or change the appearance of icons on my desktop with that???
<brjann> phat: is there anyone in #cuda? they might be able to help
<dj_segfault> stueh: What exactly do you want to do?
<Boots32M> I'm probably going to get that anywy:)
<brjann> phat: oops, sorry. #cuda
<NCS_One> the settings in my ~/.Xdefaults are not loaded at start, I have to open it and save it, any one know why ?
<phat> there's a #cuda channel? awesome.
<justin22885> hey..i cant get my ubuntu to connect
<justin22885> i guess maybe my driver isnt working properly for the wifi.. its a ralink driver
<justin22885> ralink wifi.. anyway, it says its connected to my router, but i cant get internet on it
<brjann> phat: yep, looks like it's got 47 people in it
<justin22885> nevermind.. it works now
<brjann> justin22885: glad we could help! ;)
<PeskyJ> justin22885: ugh - wifi in linux, I've had major headaches trying to get different cards to work which usually end if me giving up... i.e. it either works out or the box or you're up for a lot of misery
<dj_segfault> stueh: Sorry, got your query mixed up with someone else.  I would use firestarter to set up routing and firewall.  Very user friendly
<SilverFox> I'm using gdm.  How do I make it so one of my users doesn't run gnome/kde, but instead just run an xterm.  I tried putting xterm & in ~/.xinitrc, but that seems to be ignored.  How do I go about this?
<stueh> dj_segfault: Well, I'm installing fog imaging client on a fresh install of Ubuntu Server in a VM. Now, part of this, it uses apt-get. My network config is eth0 is an internal virtual network with no outside connection to the internet, eth1 is using eth1 on the host. Now, I have set eth0 to static, and eth1 is using dhcp. With eth0 turned off, I can use apt-get (aka run the ./install file, which uses apt-get as part of that), but I need eth0 
<stueh> dj_segfault: That might have been a bit long, tell me where it cut off :)
<pw-toxic_> When i move the mouse over the network icon of the gnome toolbar, it says that "Wireless Networks are disable". How can i enable them? I know here are a lot of wlan networks
<PeskyJ> pw-toxic_: click on that very same network icon and it will bring up a menu
<NCS_One> pw-toxic_: right click it
<NCS_One> and check activate network
<Dr_Willis> that icon has a differnt menu on the left and right clicks - i belive
<pw-toxic_> NCS_One, yes i did, but the entry with "enable wireless" is deactivates
<Dr_Willis> thats a little confuseing :)
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  you dont have a switch on the machine to turn wireless on/off ?
<dj_segfault> stueh: It left off as "but i need eth0" but I get the idea.  The idea is your routing table dictates what port to use to reach different networks. If you type "route -n" you will see what I mean.
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, no i dont have. Its a Lenovo Thinkpad edge
<NCS_One> the settings in my ~/.Xdefaults are not loaded at start, I have to open it and save it, any one know why ?
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, i have previousvily installed ubuntu inside of windows, and there networking worked
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  sure theres not some special fn-keys? or some hidden switches?
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, now i am on a clean install of ubuntu
<stueh> but I need eth0 turned on to run the install, as I need it to talk to another VM
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, oh . ill check this one. Good idea
<stueh> dj_segfault: but I need eth0 turned on to run the install, as I need it to talk to another VM
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  ubuntu inside winows uses special TAP(?) devices wher its forwarding through the windows box :) so it not the same
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  on my netbook  i had to boot to windows. use the switch to make SURE the wireles was on.. then reboted to windows.
<Zer> Err... what's the deal with an update to sudo?
<stueh> dj_segfault: Okay, now I get it
<xyz> hi
<Dr_Willis> the switch on it would turn wireless OFF but neve back on :)
<itai> hi, i'm using karmic on a desktop, whenever i leave the computer running for more than an hour it completely locks down and i cannnot 'bring it back to life', only hard reboot works, what do?
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, yes.. the switch button doesnt work on ubuntu ;(
<pw-toxic_> ill start windows
<stueh> Well would you look at that
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  there may be some tweaks to make it work.
<dj_segfault> stueh: You can have different cards going to different networks, and even the same card going to different networks, if your network physical topology is set up that way.  But that routing table is the key, not your application.
<stueh> The gateway for eth1 (aka the dhcp configured eth) is not in the list O.o
<Remmaze> Remmaze is in THA HOUSE....!!
<hikenboot> can you patch kernel headers or do you need the full source?
<SilverFox> you have to have the source in order to have something to patch
<NCS_One> itai: check the sistem > preferences > energy
<hikenboot> ok next question whats the difference between linux-source and linuxs source final-union
<itai> NCS_One, ok, what excatly am i checking for?
<NCS_One> itai: is it a laptop ?
<itai> NCS_One, no., desktop, also , i dont have 'energy' in system>pref
<brjann> Zer: what do you mean? there was a security update released
<brjann> itai: does it lock up when it's idle, or when you're using it?
<itai> brjann, idle
<brjann> itai: i'd suspect one of three things: problems with power management (acpi), overheating, or bad memory
<hikenboot> never mind figured it out
<pw-toxic_> i have a small offtopic question.. im looking for cool wallpapers and themes.. is there an ubuntu like theme/wallpaper page?
<itai> brjann, brand new computer. so what do i do now?
<NCS_One> pw-toxic_: gnome-look
<dsnyders> hikenboot, do share
<pw-toxic_> NCS_One, thx
<bastid_raZor> pw-toxic_: gnome-look.org
<itai> brjann, i'll go acpi first, what do i check for?
<bazhang> pw-toxic_, /msg ubottu themes for links
<maruku> anyone recommend a room for shell scripting?
<brjann> itai: well, testing memory is probably easiest. in the ubuntu boot menu, there should be a memtest option. select that and let it run for a few hours (or overnight)
<pw-toxic_> already found it by google gnome look ;)
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  thres also tools 'gnome-art' an 'gnome-artng' that can get papers from diff3ernt sites
<dj_segfault> stueh: <Adam Savage>Well THERE's your PROBLEM</Adam Savage>
<Dr_Willis> maruku:  #bash
<maruku> awesome, ty
<itai> brjann, ok, will it fix it?
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, i just think that the colors of 9.10 look like shit.. this makes me really mad :D
<NCS_One> where do I save xterm settings ?
<NCS_One> the settings in my ~/.Xdefaults are not loaded at start, I have to open it and save it, any one know why ?
<meanburrito920_> why is it that opengl programs tend to kill compiz?
<stueh> dj_segfault: Yeah, it's a problem with the way I've set up the virtual network interface (aka the guest using a physical one on the host) >.>
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, enable wlan on windows helped - i now have wlan on ubuntu
<stueh> dj_segfault: Thanks for the help!
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm having an issue with kpovmodeler.  The views are not behaving properly.  See: http://imagebin.org/85792   It's supposed to look like this: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-graphics/kpovmodeler/defaultviewlayout.png
<brjann> itai: no, it will just tell you if there's something wrong with the memory. it just runs tests over and over verifying that the memory functions correctly.
<dj_segfault> stueh: No problem.  Go forth and geek out.
<brjann> itai: if it displays errors, you need some new memory. if it's a new computer it's probably still under warranty.
<itai> brjann, ok , thanks
<brjann> itai: as for acpi, read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<stueh> dj_segfault: Shall do! Seeya mate :)
<brjann> itai: that explains how to use boot options, and you can try the "acpi=off" option and see if that improves stability
<NCS_One> itai: probably disabling the option that sleeps the pc after 1 hour
<Boots32M> Hello all:) anyone know of an application that enables the user to delete icons and see where they point?
<NCS_One> in my ubuntu and translated to English its in Sistem > preferences > Energy manegement
<brjann> NCS_One: ack! i didn't even think of that. itai, check System > Preferences > Power Management first, and make sure it's not set to put the computer to sleep.
<itai> brjann, let me check
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys good morning... i want to remove unused program at startup application. What program we can safely remove?
<letalis> Boots32M: are you referring to symlinks?
<Remmaze> how do i kill update manager, wats is the command line?
<hikenboot> dsnyders, final union add support for newer unmerged kernels for union file system
<unitedpotsmokers> i am using ubuntu karmic
<pw-toxic_> Remmaze, ps -e and you see all processes
<pw-toxic_> then look for the number and do kill <process numeber>  ie  kill 1235
<nytek_> unitedpotsmokers: preference -> session and startup
<shazbotmcnasty> anyone know of a web interface for like gedit, vim ,or som,ething similar
<shazbotmcnasty> just a huge input field
<SpaceTraveler> I'm trying to get MythTV (Ubuntu 9.10) to boot without a monitor. Any good xorg docs/links?
<Boots32M> letalis, I don't know. I am new to this running 9.10 NBR and want to be able to delete unwanted icons and see where others point to on my desktop.
<itai> brjann, it says : put computer to sleep-never, spin down HD when possible and put display to sleep when incative for 30 min, should i change anything?
<Zer> Does anyone know a fix to 'hrtimer: interrupt too slow' in dmesg making the Ubuntu VM utterly unresponsive?
<hikenboot> for example 2.6.31 is merged so it doesnt have a final-union where as 2.6.32 does because it hasnt been merged is my understanding
<nytek_> shazbotmcnasty: vim is what i use. i love it
<shazbotmcnasty> I know about the program, but I want a web interface
<Remmaze> im dloading sumting, but my update manager just sits there, try to reconnect to this 1 site, i cant close it, how do i kill it?
<shazbotmcnasty> because girlfriend loves working in tabs
<shazbotmcnasty> in firefox
<shazbotmcnasty> and pastebin is too small of an input field
<nytek_> shazbotmcnasty: shazbotmcnasty you might like mousepad or geany
<brjann> itai: you can try disabling display sleep and disk spin down, and see if that helps
<anthony_> a program i'm running uses opengl and when i click on menus (file, edit, etc.) the pop up but under the window... how can i solve this?
<itai> brjann, thanks
<sensae> Since enabling compiz, when I type in gnome-terminal the characters are sometimes a square instead of the proper character.
<brjann> itai: no problem, good luck :)
<SilverFox> how do I configure a particular user to NOT launch gnome, but just xterm instead?
<bullgard> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »openoffice.org-emailmerge« contains a component which allows OpenOffice.org to "mail merge" to E-Mail." What does it mean 'to mail merge to E-Mail'?
<nytek_> sensae: is it asking you to restart?
<pw-toxic_> I have just installed thunderbird. Where do i find the files of this program? i want to import my profiles by copying thunderbird profile files
<sensae> nytek_: Nope.
<shazbotmcnasty> is there any websites that I can use just as an input field
<nytek_> sensae: you might want to restart
<sensae> nytek_: I'll give that a try
<jsec> pw-toxic_, should be in usr/bin/thunderbird IIRC
<bullgard> pw-toxic_: '~$ sudo updatedb' then '~$ locate thunderbird'.
<switch10> Is there a way to see if a cron job is running, or if it has finished?
<bullgard> switch10: Yes, at least the latter.
<unitedpotsmokers> no one know which items we can remove safely?
<pw-toxic_> jsec, its in usr/lib and usr/share
<sensae> nytek_: Still doing it :/
<Remmaze> pw-toxic_: im updating sumting, but my update manager just sits there, trying to connect to this 1 site, trying to load ttf-mscorefonts, i cant close it, how do i kill it??
<Remmaze> pw-toxic_: im updating sumting, but my update manager just sits there, trying to connect to this 1 site, trying to load ttf-mscorefonts, i cant close it, how do i kill it??
<FloodBot2> Remmaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<switch10> bullgard: how do I do that?
<skraps> switch10: `cat /var/log/syslog | grep cron`
<jsec> pw-toxic), eh you learn something new every day ^_^
<switch10> skraps thanks
<Remmaze> Floobots : sorry man, i accidentally pressed enter twice...:)
<seanbrystone> shhhh we dont talk to the bots Remmaze ;)
<Remmaze> hahaha...
<pw-toxic_> Remmaze, I'm not sure, but i would try to kill it with the console.
<pw-toxic_> Remmaze, so i would enter "ps -e"
<pw-toxic_> then i can see all processes running and look for the update manager
<pw-toxic_> and then kill it
<anthony_> how do i stop my drop down menus from being covered up by the programs window?  i think it's my opengl but i really don't know.
<Remmaze> ok guys, i managed to kill using the force quit...
<bullgard> switch10: Have a look into /var/log/syslog: '~$ mc /var/log/syslog'. Then press F3 and look for 'CRON...'.
<pw-toxic_> or you can go System -> Administration -> System Monitor to have a windows like taks manager
<anthony_> anyone?
<anish_> YUP
<xyz> hi
<anish_> hi
<anish_> ????
<xyz> how to enable wireless in ubuntu 9.10
<jsec> !wifi | xyz
<ubottu> xyz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rifter> well, guys, I have a bit of a puzzler here. I've been trying to install some packages and when I do an apt-get install I get the "Couldn't find package" error message.  But I go to synaptic and not only are the packages there but they are already installed!  Obviously if they're installed I don't have a problem with that package now, but I am trying to figure out why synaptic would show something different from apt-get
<faron> hey again everybody.hey ! can anybody tell me what a "cpu governor" is ? what it does ?
<bullgard> anthony_: One solution is to quit your particular program window and restart it on another workspace.
<anthony_> how do i stop my drop down menus from being covered up by the programs window?  i think it's my opengl but i really don't know.
<rifter> one of the packages in question is gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly in case that helps
<switch10> rifter: try apt-get update
<anthony_> ok
<anthony_> thanks
<switch10> rifter: and then try to install
<rifter> switch10, yeah I did that, it didn't change anything
<switch10> rifter: weird
<brjann> faron: cpu governors control how your cpu speeds up and down in response to demand
<hal9k20101> hello all... need some help with screen setup, need to config x
<rifter> switch10, yeah I know.  you would think that if it shows up in synaptic, apt-get would show it, too
<faron> hmmmmmmm could this help me with flash video & audio sych up ?
<acu> I want to backup a 750GB hard_disk (with only 20GB occupied)  - and restore it in a smaller hard disk (300 GB hard disk) - what should I use? partimage requires at least equal hard disk with the original
<switch10> rifter: what are you trying to install?
<rifter> switch10, so really now I am worried that I have somehow broken apt and need to fix it
<anthony_> it didn't work.  :(  does the same thing.
<bullgard> rifter: I do not know why Synaptic's and apt-get's results differ. You need to observe more carefully both programs outputs.
<pw-toxic_> does someone know how i can customize the behavior of the window titlebar double click? i want the double click to force a window maximize
<brjann> faron: probably not -- you can try turning on the performance governor to guarantee full speed at all times, but i doubt it will help with flash
<switch10> acu: use rsync
<dsnyders> rifter, can synaptic and apt-get hav different sets of repositories?
<rifter> switch10, well several media packages, but one of the ones in question is  gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly which does show up in synaptic as installed but apt-get install shows  "Couldn't find package"
<faron> You have any ideas about what I can do about that
<seanbrystone> acu, or the GUI version of rsync, grsync
<pw-toxic_> im sorry.. this was an emeral option i have set up myself
<bullgard> dsnyders: No.
<faron> ?Others with the same ram seem to have no probs with flash
<switch10> rifter: see if you can find it with aptitude search
<acu> seanbrystone: so if I want to backup the disk with the operating system - should I boot with a live system - Knoppix or somehting
<anthony_> any other ideas?
<Remmaze> why cant we talk to the bots?
<Remmaze> just wondering....
<faron> why can't you talk to the bots ?
<ZykoticK9> Remmaze, sort of a one sided conversation
<seanbrystone> acu ive never done whole-disk backup, so im prolly not the one to ask about that :D
<bazhang> Remmaze, you can; but /msg ubottu to do so
<faron> I do
<rifter> dsnyders, well, know that when I check system -> administration -> software sources I have the same sources as are in sources.list and the .list files I have under /etc/apt/sources.list.d as far as I can tell
<faron> they don't really talk back much but well,you know heh heh
<faron> robots,huh ? Go figure
<faron> heh heh
<bazhang> faron, sure ubottu does; /msg ubottu info packagename for example
<rifter> switch10, no joy on aptitude search
<ZykoticK9> acu, you might want to check out http://clonezilla.org/ which is a livecd that does disk imaging
<dsnyders> rifter, I was just trying to find a reason why they might have different software.  Apparently they use the same list, so that idea is out the window.
<brjann> faron: no, sorry, I don't know much about flash troubleshooting.
<bullgard> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »openoffice.org-emailmerge« contains a component which allows OpenOffice.org to "mail merge" to E-Mail." What does it mean 'to mail merge to E-Mail'?
<faron> well,thks anywy friend
<brjann> faron: no problem, good luck :)
<seanbrystone> ZykoticK9, but doesnt clonezilla require the destination to be as big as the source?
<rifter> dsnyders, yeah and I just checked settings -> repositories under synaptic and it shows the same software sources dialog with the same sources
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, i'd imagine so yes
<Flam> java
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, it does to compression as well
<anthony_> ok then...
<seanbrystone> ZykoticK9, he didnt want that though, remember he said partimage was that way too :)
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, sorry i actually just caught the tail end, and jumped in -- don't know the history at all
<seanbrystone> no worries :D
<rifter> dsnyders, as far as I can tell is supposed to be in the regular repos under universe restricted or multiverse
<rifter> fromthe internet
<Flam> My Movie Player program plays online radios and videos properly, but the youtube feature plays without sound.  Anyone know why?
<switch10> rifter: have you tried installing it with synaptic?
<acu> Zykotick9: thanks I just look at clonezilla - seems cool - the only limitation is that the target partition should be at least equal to the original  - thanks anhouw - seanbrystone is very perceptive :)
<rifter> switch10, synaptic says I already have it installed
<pw-toxic_> arr ubuntu is really nice ;)
<rifter> dsnyders, actually I look in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search and it doesn't find the package there ... so...
<Swin> Just putting this out there, but if anyone has a 320GB Passport Elite they'd be willing to 'hdparm -I /dev/xx > file' and 'hdparm --Istdout /dev/xx >> file' for me I'd be very grateful, query me. :)
<skraps> flam: have you made sure its using the right software? like alsa, oss, or fuse?
<Flam> skraps, I don't know how to check.. trying to figure it out now.
<Flam> im new to linux
<leohartx> hello, every one
<wrapster> if i have 2 pci-ids provided by a pkg.. lets say they are...pciex11ab,4352 and pci11ab,4352 .. I know that ex stands for express card. But for a particular express hardware to work is it required to have both these IDs listed or will the express card work with just pci11ab,4352 ?
<leohartx> i was trying to shrink my ext3 partition with live cd , but i got a problem , it said : resize2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to resize /dev/sda5 (my /home partition), what should i do now ?
<anthony_> i'm running a program that uses opengl.  When i click on my drop down menus (file, edit, etc) they disappear under the programs window.  i know they are still there cause they flicker for a sec as my cursor moves over them.  how do i stop that?
<anthony_> can anyone help?
<bullgard> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »openoffice.org-emailmerge« contains a component which allows OpenOffice.org to "mail merge" to E-Mail." What does it mean 'to mail merge to E-Mail'?
<rifter> bullgard mail merge takes a set of information from tables in a spreadsheet/database and plugs t into points in a document so you can make like form letters
<rifter> bullgard, so for instans you could have a letter that says dear [name] and it would set up a set of documents that put a name in each copy
<hikenboot> I am trying to apply a kernel patch with patch -p1 --verbose and it just sits there with no output on two seperate kernel versions
<bullgard> rifter: Ah! Thank you very much for  your excellent explanation.
<rifter> bullgard, yeah you might check out http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Writer/Printing/How_do_I_setup_mail_merge
<rifter> bullgard and http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Writer_Guide/Using_Mail_Merge
<bullgard> rifter: Very good. I am hurrying to read this article.
<Boots32M> symlinks is command line based
<Boots32M> Is there something like that with its own gui
<rifter> bullgard, basically fields in your document will refer to fields in the database or spreadsheet, so you could have things like name, address, phone number, favorite color, whatever, and then you relate those fields in your document to the fields in your data source and it plugs them in
<bullgard> rifter: Yes. I remember that WordStar implemented such a function.
<pw-toxic_> i have just downloaded eclipse for php.. where should i normally place this program ?!
<Neon0Blue> Can anyone help me install a D-Link usb wireless device on ubuntu?
<brjann> pw-toxic_: you can either put it in your home directory, or someplace like /opt
<pw-toxic_> what stands opt for?
<brjann> pw-toxic_: optional. it's more or less a place to put stuff that doesn't fit anywhere else, especially if it comes with its own directory structure (like eclipse does)
<Neon0Blue> ... So can anyone help?
<rastasean> I'm also looking for help with vsftp
<mouse_> Hi
<balki> Hi all..
<rastasean> hello
<Bawls> hi
<rastasean> do you know much about vsftp?
<pw-toxic_> i'd like to change the boot screen image (and i want to show some more informatio like what is beeing started right now)
<pw-toxic_> i know there is a program for this but i dont remember it
<balki> getting a python26.dll not found error when trying to burn a netbook ubuntu iso in pendrive
<mouse_> not much yet, rasta.
<balki> how to run the usb create.exe now??
<rastasean> mouse, do you know how to change the GROUP owner of a folder? I think this is preventing ftp uploads. shows root as owner
<brjann> pw-toxic_: you can edit the grub boot line and remove "quiet"
<balki> rastasean: chown :groupname folder
<brjann> pw-toxic_: that will just show you what's going on instead of the splash screen, though
<pw-toxic_> brjann, no i'm looking for a gui where i can change the image of the ubuntu booting process
<brjann> pw-toxic_: oh, okay. sorry, no idea :)
<pw-toxic_> brjann, there you can set up a bootscreen AND show additional boot data
<mouse_> Sry, Rasta, I dunno. I'll try to find out l8r.
<balki> hello.. has anyone used the usbcreater.exe which comes along with the netbook iso??
<bullgard> !google | pw-toxic
<rastasean> thanks, mouse
<ubottu> pw-toxic: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rastasean> i think this is close but i still get error
<brjann> pw-toxic_: fancy! let me know if you find out
<rastasean> obviously i'm not using the command correctly, balki
<pw-toxic_> brjann, why cant i remember the coolest tools ;))
<pw-toxic_> brjann, you can even change the login screen
<petsounds> balki, what are you trying to do? :)
<BaseBallBoy> err.. help?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BaseBallBoy> When I installed Ubuntu on my computer the second time I was no longer available to watch DVDs, do you know why?
<rastasean> thanks for the advice, ubottu
<Dr_Willis> BaseBallBoy:  install the proper dvd playback packages
<mouse_> Nite folks.
<BaseBallBoy> I'm sure you know why, but can you help me fix it?
<brjann> BaseBallBoy: did you follow the dvd walkthrough?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brjann> yeah, that. thanks, Dr_Willis :)
<BaseBallBoy> Dr_Willis: Which packages?
<rastasean> so group of great people. i'm trying to change a folder called uploads in /home/ftp from the group owner root to the group owner ftp. could you provide the assistance?
<songer> hello
<abhra> hoe could i install multiple (say 5) .deb files with a single command?
<songer> why i lose audio on firefox?
<CyberaX2195> abhra: dpkg -i *.deb ?
<Dr_Willis> abhra:  dpkg -i *.deb            or list them
 * CyberaX2195 highfives Dr_Willis 
<abhra> gr8 thanks
<balki> petsounds, i want to make my pendrive bootable with ubuntu netbook remix
<abhra> will i need root capabilities?
<BaseBallBoy> ?
<balki> petsounds: Using windows now
<CyberaX2195> abhra: it'll need to be run under sudo yes
<BaseBallBoy> Ban him!
<petsounds> balki, ok. you can use unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> balki:  using Unetbootin? or what tool?
<BaseBallBoy> He said w****** in a Ubuntu channel!
<abhra> thanks @cyberx
<paddymelon> BaseBallBoy, please stay on topic
<balki> there is a creater which comes with the iso usbcreater.exe.
<CyberaX2195> np
<BaseBallBoy> sorry
<abhra> one more q
<BaseBallBoy> Well will anyone help me?
<CyberaX2195> sure
<BaseBallBoy> I really want to watch back to the future before I go to sleep :P
<abhra> in my home folder there is a folder with a long name.
<Jordan_U> !dvd | BaseBallBoy
<ubottu> BaseBallBoy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anthony_> i solved my problem.  :) my drop down menus won't display on top of the programs window on some programs unless visual effects are turned off.  yay for simple answers!
<balki> does Unetbootin use python? have python problems in my windows
<Neon0Blue> I need help with my D-link USB wireless USB.
<abhra> i think there is a way to enter the the folder without typing the whole name of the folder.could you tell me the way?
<bullgard> Neon0Blue: Please put a specific question here so that people can help you more speedily.
<CyberaX2195> in a terminal you mean ?
<CyberaX2195> cd firstfewchars followed by tab
<CyberaX2195> should autocomplete the name of the folder
<coldfire2122> Is ext4 as reliable as ext3? I'm creating a partition to make important backups and want to feel safe about not losing or corrupting it.
<wasutton3_> how would i go about downloading all the .tgz files from this website? http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/flightgear/ftp/Scenery-1.0.1/ (i have been looking at wget, i just cant seem to get the settings right)
<Neon0Blue> I need to get my D-Link DWA-125 Wireless USB device working on ubuntu 9.10 by Karmic.
<rastasean> whats the problem, Neon
<abhra> i mean say the folder name is opera10.05bla bla bla.i know cd first few words and after that pressing a key.i could not remember which key
<Neon0Blue> I can't get my D-link working.
<abhra> oh all right sorry you already posted the answer
<bullgard> Neon0Blue: Yes. And you need to add what error messages you obtain.
<Neon0Blue> Been googling for half an hour.
<abhra> thanks
<Neon0Blue> I don't get an error message.
<Neon0Blue> It doesn't even show up in Hardware Drivers.
<bullgard> !wireless | Neon0Blue
<ubottu> Neon0Blue: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BladeNBrocade> abhra: tab
<Neon0Blue> I managed to get winXP 32bit drivers installed with ndiswrapper
<CyberaX2195> wasutton3_: connect via ftp, would be easier
<Neon0Blue> But nothing past that.
<Remmaze> im using HP TX1000 running on Ubuntu 9.10, any idea how do i maximize the touch screen options....?
<abhra> thanks @ blade
<hamza> hello all, this is my first time on irc... could anyone help me with an ubuntu issue?
<Dr_Willis> hamza:  state the issue and lets see
<abhra> what issue @hamza
<harisund> What's the way to change my hostname / change the name the DHCP client sends to the DHCP server etc .. simply "hostname" command doesn't make it persistent
<hamza> for some reason in nautilus, my cd/dvd, generic usb, and partitions stopped showing
<hamza> all that it shows when i click on "computer" is "filesystem"
<brjann> harisund: /etc/hostname
<Neon0Blue> "ndiswrapper -l
<Neon0Blue> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Neon0Blue> drt2870 : driver installed
<Neon0Blue> 	device (07D1:3C16) present" That's what I get but it still doesn't show up as a wlan device.
<FloodBot2> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hamza> when i go to disk manager, they do show
<BladeNBrocade> is ikonia around?
<brjann> harisund: as in, edit /etc/hostname to contain the hostname that you want
<CyberaX2195> and then run hostname -F /etc/hostname
<voss749> freeciv 2.2 is out but no ubuntu package :(
<Neon0Blue> Any ideas?
<CyberaX2195> right , nn all , *wave*
<DeAtavist> whaddup fellow ubuntunians
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, what is the FCC ID of that device?
<DeAtavist> total newb here with a ?
<Neon0Blue> (07D1:3C16)
<Neon0Blue> I think.
<brjann> voss749: don't hold your breath, even lucid's version is only 2.1.10
<brjann> !ask | DeAtavist
<ubottu> DeAtavist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<voss749> brjann, lucids version should be upgraded to 2.2
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, that isn't the FCC ID, that is the ID of the device when plugged in, I'm saying the one on the device itself, it should be printed clearly in the form of FCC ID:　XXXXXXXX
<DeAtavist> I'm running xfce and wanna install a dock(cairo) and compiz for a theme.  What;s the main interface or shell commands for integrating compiz
<brjann> voss749: like i said, don't hold your breath :)
<sabat> using ubuntu 9.10 on a mx6453 Gateway laptop, First question, I am not 100% sure the wireless is installed and working at all, so how do I check it. 2nd, if it is working, I am having a hell of a time getting on a wireless network that is using a Linksys wap54g access point. feel free to privmsg or pub.
<Neon0Blue> oh ok one sec.
<Neon0Blue> FFC ID: KA2WA125A2
<Remmaze> im using HP TX1000 laptop running on Ubuntu 9.10, any idea how do i maximize the touch screen options....?
<rexz> hello
<hamza> no ideas for my problem?
<hamza> :(
<abhra> @hamza i faced a similar problem.but unfortunately i did not find any solution till date.i'm using lucid though;so i thought its alpha error.what i faced:when i entered a dvd after loading it the cd dvd drive disappers,when i entered my sd card it never showed up.though they are visible in disk utility.dont know what happens
<rexz> i need a recomendation for  a good wireless adapter and that has very good long range please advise...
<hamza> ya, thats the exact problem i have, but i am on karmic.  it happened i think after an update for ntfs or something
<hamza> ^@abhra sry im new at this
<brjann> hamza: you might ask in #gnome
<abhra> hmmm ok @ hamza.lets see if any body helps us out
<abhra> i think brjann suggests #gnome.lets check this out
<sabat> using ubuntu 9.10 on a mx6453 Gateway laptop, First question, I am not 100% sure the wireless is installed and working at all, so how do I check it to verify it is installed;  2nd, if it is working, I am having a hell of a time getting on a wireless network that is using a Linksys wap54g access point. [sorry for repeat, feel free to privmsg or pub reply.]
<faron> heyall can anybody explain to me why there is a small circling ball attatched to my pointer that is spinnging ?
<Squerdlok> could someone please suggest a good tutorial for WEP under linux?
<hamza> abhra: unfortunately i gotta go :( i just wanted to try this IRC thing out.  if you end up finding a solution today, could u post it to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417537.  Thanks, good luck :)
<ZauberExonar> Okay, a friend of mine has a malfunctioning mouse.  She wants to right click on stuff but can't.  How can she trigger the right click menus by keyboard?  I know it can be done in windows by pressing SHIFT-F10, but that doesn't work in Linux
<Bookman> Is there a free alternative to cpanel available?
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, hmm, a Ralink chipset, you might have some luck using ralink drivers, I think it might not be showing any interface could either mean no firmware or or there's errors with symbols
<Neon0Blue> Where can I download Ralink drivers?
<abhra> @faron it might be a theme.try to change it from appearance
<abhra> @hamza ok i'll
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<Zus> faron,  check a compiz maybe you hit a keybinding and enabled it
<Neon0Blue> Which one should I get?
<faron> abhra......can you rtell me how I would do that ?
<faron> compiz not installed
<Neon0Blue> There are 2 usb drivers.
<faron> i always thought thatr it was part of firefox telling me the window was still loading but other signs say window is finished
<wer> !
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, I'd try those two, one by one of course
<Neon0Blue> ok.
<Neon0Blue> Trying newer one first.
<Neon0Blue> Thanks for the help.
<Zus> faron,  if ccsm isnt installed then it aint thatm  :P
<Neon0Blue> I'll tell you how it goes.
<faron> ccsm ? what exactly is that ?
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, you'll probably need firmware as well, which is also available on that site
<abhra> @faron system>preferences>appearwnces
<Neon0Blue> Uh.... Ok.
<sabat> How can I tell if my wireless card is installed? os:u9.10 PC:MX6453 Gateway Laptop.
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, its Dlink DWA-125 right?
<faron> abhra...does it make a difference.....i am running xubuntu
<Neon0Blue> How do I install the drivers form the Tar.bz2 file? lol I already extracted it but what commands do I put in terminal to make it go. Yes.
<psycho_oreos> sabat, pastebin your lspci -nnk
<joshuah> sabat: "sudo lshw -C network" in the terminal (Applications > Accessories Terminal)
<linuxpjc780> Hey - I have Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala).  Do I need a Bluetooth adapter to get Bluetooth to work?  Or is Ubuntu already set up with Bluetooth ready to go?
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, umm you'll need to make it first
<Neon0Blue> ok.
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, read the README file included
<Neon0Blue> I am.
<Dr_Willis> linuxpjc780:  you need a bluetooth dongle/device - to use bluetooth software - yes
<Zus> brb
<Neon0Blue> And confused.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<harisund> Why are both " linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae" and " linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic-pae" installed even though uname -a says  2.6.31-19-generic-pae is the kernel being run? apt-get auto remove didn't remove the 2.6.31-14 image .. can I remove it myself?
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: that depends on if your computer has a bluetooth card in it, if it doesn't, you need the adapter to use bluetooth
<abhra> @faron i'm not sure.i never tried xubuntu
<linuxpjc780> OK - and that would probably be the case - with either Ubuntu or Windows?
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: yeah
<faron> ahhh,okay then thks anywayu
<Dr_Willis> linuxpjc780:  you need a bluetooth device in the pc.. regguardless of the OS.
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, found the solution, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917
<abhra> is there any way to connect my nokia 5800 (s60v5) as modem with lucid?
<faron> i'm gonna try #xubuntu see if anybody there knows anything about this thingg
<Neon0Blue> Ok I'll try that.
<asher> hi
<david> hi
<sabat> psycho_oreos: the system is not connected to any network, kinda hard to do
<psycho_oreos> abhra, support for that goes in #ubuntu+1
<faron> hi
<psycho_oreos> sabat, well are you able to save the output into a file onto something like USB stick and transfer the data across?
<abhra> @faron defitely.hope you'll find your answer.best of luck
<sabat> joshuah: I did that, I see "Network DISABLED" on the paragraph that is related to the wireless
<sabat> umm... I suppose
<psycho_oreos> sabat, you do realise that if it isn't connected to internet, installing drivers will be very hard to do?
<pw-toxic_> no one in here who knows how to change the login screen of ubuntu?
<Guest15548> alguien k hable espanol
<user1_> any writing software in ubuntu
<abhra> @psycho thanks.i'll try it
<psycho_oreos> !es | Guest15548
<ubottu> Guest15548: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sabat> it seems to be installed tho
<TheStreetRacer> is possibol add plug in firefox ed2k?
<sabat> I am only assuming it is, because it see's the mac address.
<psycho_oreos> sabat, from where?
<swygue> any bash pro's around, I need to store a the result of a command in variable like VAR=$(run command). This works but when I call it, like this echo $VAR. The result is I get the result twice, once when the command is executed along with the echo
<Dr_Willis> TheStreetRacer:  theres firefox extensions for all sorts of things.
<Dr_Willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<sabat> it see's the mac address in the data from the command "sudo lshw -C network" that joshuah told me to use
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_:  therea a few gdm2 config tools that let yiu change a few things..   see http://delicious.com/dr_willis under the gdm and gdm2 tags
<joshuah> sabat: maybe try "ifconfig -a" and see if it's in there. you can enable it with "ifconfig ADAPTER up" where ADAPTER is your interface, usually eth0 for wired, possibly eth2 or wlan0 for wireless
<psycho_oreos> swygue, tried #bash ?
<sabat> but it says "network disabled" also
<swygue> psycho_oreos: thanks
<dsnyders> Hi all!  kpovmodeller is screwing up.  The windows are doubling up.  See: http://imagebin.org/85792   Anyone know a fix?
<sabat> joshuah: I see it, wlan-, no bcast ip or anything, just blank
<psycho_oreos> sabat, if you can, try to get it hooked up to internet using cable or at the very least get the output of lspci -nnk into USB stick and paste the output on pastebin
<psycho_oreos> swygue, np
<TheStreetRacer> I want to associate ed2k links with firefo
<Remmaze> im using HP TX1000 laptop running on Ubuntu 9.10, any idea how do i maximize the touch screen options....?
<joshuah> sabat: try enabling it, "ifconfig wlan0 up" (need the number that was in "ifconfig -a")
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, ah this explains why i cant find the logi options anymore since i've upgraded to 9.10 ;))
<linuxpjc780> How do I check within Ubuntu - to see if there is an adapter already installed?
<psycho_oreos> linuxpjc780, depends on how its plugged in
<sabat> I am sure this is related in some way, but I have wpa enabled on the wap, and it works just fine in windowson this same laptop, my cell phone, and my asus eeepc running suse. we all use the same pw. so I am really trying not to mess with the wpa, cuz it works on everything else arealy.
<sabat> I am 99% sure I have entered the right options for the ssid and such...
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: you can use "sudo lshw -html > ~/Desktop/specs.html" in the terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) to put an html file on your desktop with your computers specs
<joshuah> that's a bit easier to search
<psycho_oreos> sabat, your device could either be missing the correct driver or firmware, but without you telling me the output of lspci -nnk you're making the assistance task very awkward
<sabat> I am currently working on it, sorry
<sabat> 1 more moment please
<sabat> just stuck the usb drive back into my pc[the one I am on now
<sabat> http://pastebin.com/uwS75hWa
<psycho_oreos> sabat, you're missing firmware
<Squerdlok> how do I apply a cracked WEP key in hex to an AP?
<sabat> firmware? as in I need to update the LAPTOP?
<psycho_oreos> !ot | Squerdlok
<ubottu> Squerdlok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linuxpjc780> OK - so I ran that sudo command - I don't see an HTML file on my desktop.  Is it hidden somewhere?
<abhra> well i'm using usb datacard to access net.upto intrepid,there was no problem.i just edited wvdial.conf,put my username and password and i'm ready  to go.since jaunty wvdial is not there by default.is there another way to connect to net?i mean without wvdial,how am i supposed to connect to net?
<sabat> like a flash update?
<Squerdlok> thnx ubottu
<psycho_oreos> sabat, no firmware to run the device, wireless devices and other devices these days requires a firmware which is usually proprietary and not easily available without internet access and your consent to download proprietary stuff
<sabat> aaah, ok. so in otherwords, I jsut need proprietary drivers
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, thanks. I have been looking for this for about 45 minutes. But the login manager isnt as good as the one from gdm1 ;( but its a start
<Neon0Blue> I'm having an issue installing the ralink drivers
<sabat> well, that's lame, but I can deal with that
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, the guide doesn't work?
<Neon0Blue> Does but.
<sabat> I can get internet access on this easily
<Neon0Blue> I get an install error when installing the drivers.
<psycho_oreos> sabat, well unfortunately that's broadcrap for you, best yet is to physically hook that laptop up using wired and go through hardware drivers
<linuxpjc780> joshuah - OK - so I ran that sudo command - I don't see an HTML file on my desktop.  Is it hidden somewhere?
<Neon0Blue> Do I need to be logged in as root or just sudo because it's not working on sudo.
<Neon0Blue> Any advice?
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, which part of the guide are you stuck?
<Neon0Blue> "make[1]: *** [install] Error 1
<Neon0Blue> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/richeyisok/Desktop/RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.1_20100208/os/linux'
<Neon0Blue> make: *** [install] Error 2"
<Neon0Blue> The "sudo make install" part.
<Neon0Blue> Of installing the drivers I make
<psycho_oreos> well normally sudo shouldn't fail because you'll be executing that command as root
<ZykoticK9> Neon0Blue, "make install" does require sudo -- if you did ./configure and make first, they don't require sudo
<Neon0Blue> ok
<Neon0Blue> So no sudo
<Neon0Blue> Trying.
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: no it shouldn't be...
<psycho_oreos> try using sudo -i and manually navigate back to that directory with the Makefile and then try running make install
<Neon0Blue> Put in the make command and it's going.
<Neon0Blue> I think,.
<ardchoille> using sudo with make is not recommended
<sabat> so do I just need to get internet access on it and run some updates?
<sabat> or is using the wireless entirelly hopeless?
<freezway> is there a channel about wine
<ZykoticK9> Neon0Blue, do you have build-essential installed on your system (it's required for most, if not all compiling)
<psycho_oreos> sabat, well you'll need some form of internet access on the laptop before you can do any other stuff with the laptop wirelessly
<brjann> freezway: yes, #winehq
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: after > is where the file goes and the file name, so you can do something like "/home/USERNAME/Desktop/myfile.html" just to make sure it's right...
<Neon0Blue> Yes.
<ardchoille> freezway: #winehq
<freezway> ty
<sabat> ya, done
<sabat> what next?
<Neon0Blue> cp: cannot remove `/tftpboot': Permission denied
<Neon0Blue> make: *** [LINUX] Error 1
<Neon0Blue> I think I need sudo.
<psycho_oreos> sabat, make sure that you have an IP address on that laptop
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, the tool doesnt work for me ;( the login screens dont get changed
<ZykoticK9> Neon0Blue, your actually not giving us the real error, could you pastebin the error messages?
<Neon0Blue> I pasted it.
<Neon0Blue> What do you want me to copy.
<ZykoticK9> Neon0Blue, sorry didn't see the tftpboot part - my bad
<Neon0Blue> Or can you just remote desktop me.
<Neon0Blue> ok.
<Neon0Blue> What should I do?'
<Neon0Blue> Should I log in as root and try installing it?
<freezway> no one is on the wine channel, so i'll ask here... wine isn't running my game at the correct res (warcraft 3 and 1920x1080)
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, yeah I'd give it a shot, use sudo -i
<Neon0Blue> hm ok
<joshuah> freezway: did you install warcraft 3? cuz you should be able to use regedit to set it, that's a warcraft 3 thing
<psycho_oreos> you'll also need to navigate back into where you extracted all that ralink stuff
<hmw> freezway: are you sure, the game itself can handle this high resolution?
<sabat> ya, I got the internet working on it now, entirely, I hooked up the wireless and setup the ip and everything, I don't run a dhcp just for the slight bit of extra security but It's up now.
<freezway> im curious, b/c when i had a 1440x900 moniter it didn't let me choose that, but now that i have 1920 x 1080 i can choose 1440x900
<linuxpjc780> joshuah - OK, I missed part of your initial command instructions - I got the html.  So where in this html would it say something about a bluetooth adapter (if it is installed)?  Or how would it read?  Another thing - if I go to System --> Preferences --> Bluetooth - and it tells me no Bluetooth adapters are present - then does that for sure mean there aren't any present?
<psycho_oreos> sabat, you meant wired
<joshuah> freezway: http://warcraft.freakygaming.com/tutorials/running_warcraft_3_in_widescreen.html says you can edit "HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Blizzard Entertainment > Warcraft III > Video" with regedit to change your resolution (in windows or wine)
<freezway> k i'll give it a shot
<sabat> err, ya
<sabat> I got it online tho, so what was next?
<psycho_oreos> sabat, ok, open up terminal and type in sudo aptitude install fw-cutter
<TimboSlice> hello
<psycho_oreos> !hi | TimboSlice
<ubottu> TimboSlice: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TimboSlice> thx :)
<linuxpjc780> joshuah - I successfully generated the specs.html file.  Where would it say in this file - something about Bluetooth adapter?
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: that sounds like you don't have one... and I can't find mine in the html file either (and I know I have one).  does it say it's disabled in System > Preferences > Bluetooth? because that's what I have (with an internal adapter)
<freezway> sweet that worked thx
<sabat> going slow
<joshuah> freezway: np, but if you go into Options > Video in warcraft 3 you'll hafta reset it again ^^
<psycho_oreos> sabat, but you're now downloading it right?
<sabat> done now
<bullgard> How can I set my Empathy 2.28.1.1 so that it will show Geolocation service results?
<sabat> ya
<sabat> wired tho
<lgc> Hi, what's the best app to listen to internet radio? I remember seeing preloaded long lists to choose from in one app, but I can't remember which one it was.
<sabat> it went really really slow at the start, made me wonder if it was working, but it was working
<linuxpjc780> joshuah - no, when I go to Bluetooth under Preferences - it tells me an adapter isn't present - that none are plugged in.  But this does not necessarily mean there isn't an internal adapter that's just disabled, right?
<Neon0Blue> I still get an install error.
<joshuah> lgc: vlc will do that, sometimes you can find a .pls file that will open with it (di.fm), or just open the site from vlc
<Neon0Blue> "cp: cannot stat `/home/richeyisok/Desktop/RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.1_20100208/RT3070STA.dat': No such file or directory
<Neon0Blue> make[1]: *** [install] Error 1
<Neon0Blue> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/richeyisok/Desktop/RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.1_20100208/os/linux'
<Neon0Blue> make: *** [install] Error 2"
<FloodBot2> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> sabat, that's ok, umm, check inside /lib/firmware to see if there's a directory named b43 and inside that directory named b43 if there are files starting with b0g0
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, you'll need to download the extra files
<hamza> is the gnome channel ##gnome? i tried typing in just gnome after the "#" and it went directly to ##gnome
<Neon0Blue> Extra files?
<Neon0Blue> Like?
<Bertik> Need help here please with mount command. As a root I have mounted ( mount /dev/sde1 /mount ) HDD. I have created a file there over ssh ( Putty ). I can see the file over the Putty terminal. I have logged to the box from another box with standard GUI file browser Nautilus ( File-->Connect To Server ) over SSH as a root. I do not see the file created over Putty..... Why?
<phrog> Has anyone been able to get libflashplayer.so to work for firefox under Ubuntu 9.10 ppc?
<lgc> joshuah, but I can't find lists in vlc. Only the input for the stream address.
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: that sounds like you don't have one, you can check in your bios (tap F12 on boot up for dell users, it should say ___ for Setup in the corner of your screen) and see if it's there, but I don't think you have one (you'd need the adapter)
<sabat> there is not a folder called b43, I checked multiple times to be sure
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, wait, your uncompressed stuff might not be complete
<Neon0Blue> ...
<Neon0Blue> Can someone just remote desktop me?
<Neon0Blue> lol
<Neon0Blue> I'm lost.
<linuxpjc780> joshuah - K, yeah - I don't have Dell - I have IBM, so ...  I can always check for it in Windows too ...
<theadmin> Are debian packages... archives of some kind?
<psycho_oreos> sabat, try navigating into hardware drivers and give it a shot
<IdleOne> Neon0Blue: not really a good idea to allow remote access to a random stranger on irc.
<Neon0Blue> Valid point.
<Neon0Blue> But I'm lost.
<Neon0Blue> And I don't have much to loose.
<IdleOne> Neon0Blue: with?
<Neon0Blue> With my D-Link USB device.
<joshuah> lgc: yeah, I think you need to find em beforehand, there might be sites out there for that. googling around I found http://www.streamfinder.com/
<IdleOne> Neon0Blue: being lost is the best way to find your way around Linux :)
<Neon0Blue> I know.
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: okay, you might check on windows too, and possibly in your bios (when you start up)
<Neon0Blue> But apparently I'm missing files that I don't know where to get or anything.
<lgc> joshuah, thank. I'll take a look.
<IdleOne> Neon0Blue: what files?
<Neon0Blue> Someone who can SEE whats going on may help.
<Neon0Blue> IDK
<Neon0Blue> RT3070STA.dat
<Neon0Blue> I think
<joshuah> lgc: yeah
<FloodBot2> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, yeah that is it
<linuxpjc780> joshuah - do you know how to access BIOS on an IBM Thinkpad?
<Neon0Blue> Where can I get it?
<psycho_oreos> it should normally be under that same directory, try searching for it
<theadmin> Neon0Blue: Might be a good idea to check manufacturer's site, i dunno
<Neon0Blue> RT2870STA.dat
<Neon0Blue> I have that?
<Neon0Blue> Rename?
<psycho_oreos> mm probably not a good idea to rename
<joshuah> linuxpjc780: I don't, but it might say (probably "setup") when you see the IBM logo when you startup your computer, and it's probably on their website or google.  be careful when in the setup too, it's easy to mes things up :P
<Neon0Blue> hm.
<IdleOne> Neon0Blue: what model?
<Neon0Blue> FCC?
<psycho_oreos> DWA-125 IdleOne
<Neon0Blue> FCC ID: KA2WA125A2
<Neon0Blue> Yea.
<psycho_oreos> I found a guide here but he's having issues with it:　http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917
<Neon0Blue> I can't run the make install command because it's missing the .dat file
<Neon0Blue> RT3070STA.dat
<manuel5> buenas
<manuel5> tengo algunos problemitas con ubuntu a ver si algunos de ustedes me pueden colaborar
<Rama> •»Buenas!«•
<joshuah> !ask | manuel5
<ubottu> manuel5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skullcandy> Hey guys, does anyone know how to convert OGV to gif?
<psycho_oreos> !cl | manuel5
<psycho_oreos> !co | manuel5
<bullgard> How can I set my Empathy 2.28.1.1 so that it will show Geolocation service results?
<psycho_oreos> !es | manuel5
<ubottu> manuel5: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sensae> anyone here use dm-raid?
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, I'd try renaming that file that you were talking about, it seems like RT3070.DAT doesn't exist
<Neon0Blue> ok.
<skullcandy> Does anyone know how to convert ogv to gif?!?!?
<demonspork> skullcandy, Google probably does
<skullcandy> NO!!! i just searched google dude.
<demonspork> lol
<ZykoticK9> skullcandy, looks like mplayer/mencoder can do it with "mplayer video.nut -vo gif89a:fps=15:output=test.gif"
<IdleOne> psycho_oreos: since you are helping Neon0Blue you should take a look at this also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917
<skullcandy> can i have a better explanation of how to do that? :S
<joshuah> skullcandy: ogv + gif, image formats? can GIMP do it?
<skullcandy> :S not sure Joshuah
<freezway> i dont think gimp can
<psycho_oreos> IdleOne, lol same link
<IdleOne> psycho_oreos: ok :)
<joshuah> I thought ogv was video
<freezway> it is
<skullcandy> Ogv is video, i don't have audio for the clip i just want it as gif
<IdleOne> psycho_oreos: didn't see you posted it already
<joshuah> you can take a screenshot with totem then convert it to a giv, what does it show when you double click it?
<skullcandy> ogv is the output from gtk record my desktop
<psycho_oreos> IdleOne, np
<joshuah> ohhhh
<joshuah> animated gif?
<skullcandy> Yes!!.
<freezway> yeah
<joshuah> I c
<joshuah> 1m lol (google)
<theadmin> ogv is an Ogg Video, not an animated gif o_O
<skullcandy>  i just did for like 15 minuets..... :@
<psycho_oreos> skullcandy, you need mplayer/mencoder package, grab those first before trying to convert anything
<skullcandy> umk will do
<joshuah> skullcandy: 2 heads are better than 1 :P
<rastasean>  hello guys. can i get help. i'm trying to send a file on my system via ssh. its a rather large file but ftp is not enabled on the other computer. I have read about the scp but itsn't working for me
<psycho_oreos> rastasean, you could try sshfs
<Neon0Blue> ok need to uninstall ndiswrapper
<Neon0Blue> lol
<skullcandy> I will confirm if this works after i convert the file.
<rastasean> psycho, what is sshfs?
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, first unload it from modules, then blacklist it and then remove it
<psycho_oreos> rastasean, ssh file system, allows you to navigate around places inside ssh and copy and paste files if need be
<rastasean> psycho, does it need to be installed on the client (person receiving)
<psycho_oreos> !sshfs | rastasean
<ubottu> rastasean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<skullcandy> mplayer failed to isntall
<psycho_oreos> yes if the client doesn't know how to use scp or winscp or whatever
<slimjimflim> anybody know of a cli html parser that will output a url to stdout?
<psycho_oreos> skullcandy, and how did you go about installing it?
<Neon0Blue> What's the delete command in terminal? lol
<skullcandy> in ubuntu software then clicked install
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, rm
<theadmin> Neon0Blue: rm
<skullcandy> update manager popped up brb
<psycho_oreos> skullcandy, what are the errors
<usser> slimjimflim, html parser? like displaying raw html?
<skullcandy> oh, i just closed it my bad :(
<skullcandy> want me to reinstall then pastebin the errors?
<slimjimflim> usser: it needs to input an html file and output the all urls or output the first url
<psycho_oreos> skullcandy, yes that'll be more ideal
<slimjimflim> *output 'all the urls'
<slimjimflim> either way
<skullcandy> Installing again pyscho :)
<quietone> join #freenode
<slimjimflim> i tried looking at some sed examples on it but it was super complicated
<skullcandy> @Quietone, Why?
<slimjimflim> and the #regex ppl say to get an html parser
<theadmin> quietone: You forgot the slash i think
<skullcandy> mplayer media player is installed now
<quietone> theadmin: yes, i think i have what is called and love and hate relationship with irc
<MHz128> Apparently VLC can play encrypted DVD movies... it doesnt work on my system, how do I play DVD movies? legitimate store-bought ones
<theadmin> quietone: lo wut... whatever
<psycho_oreos> skullcandy, you'll still need mencoder, w32codecs, etc
<quietone> theadmin: I don't know what that means
<dj_segfault> MHz128: Get thee to medibuntu.com
<usser> slimjimflim, just grep for <a href or something
<tmukmkd> why sometimes my speaker will make a strange sound? like "thub, thub" but when i open any media player the sound vanish~ (￣▼￣;)
<theadmin> dj_segfault: medibuntu.org
<ZykoticK9> skullcandy, the quality of the animated gif produced by mplayer are pretty terrible... 256 colour and framerate seems totally messed
<skraps> sed isnt too bad , you just need to study. its one of those things that you really need to learn how to use it before you use it
<Neon0Blue> brb going to restart.
<usser> slimjimflim, ie curl something.org | grep "<a href"
<dj_segfault> Thanks. Right
<MHz128> dj_segfault, is that the correct url?
<MHz128> oh ok. got it
<slimjimflim> usser: i already did that, but i get the whole line...i need to set the url as a variable in my bash script
<slimjimflim> usser: i need to extract just the url
<dj_segfault> MHz128: No, theadmin corrected me it's medibuntu.org
<bullgard> How can I set my Empathy 2.28.1.1 so that it will show Geolocation service results?
<quietone> skullcandy: because I want to know about ! commands I see. And btw, what is the @ for?
<ZykoticK9> MHz128, this might help http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<MHz128> great! thank you!
<Neon0Blue> Ok nothing.
<bullgard> tmukmkd: "sometimes" is no exact description.
<theadmin> Is putting a script to start up HTTPD in /etc/init.d fine?
<Neon0Blue> psycho_oreos can you Remote Desktop me and help me out?
<claptrap> Anyone here got any experience with Kongregate.com? ;D
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, not an ideal solution
<Neon0Blue> But I have no clue what's wrong.
<Neon0Blue> And maybe by you seeing what's going on you can come up with a solution.
<psycho_oreos> well
<joshuah> theadmin: there's not a script for it already there?
<theadmin> joshuah: I belive there ain't, i compiled it from source and installed into my home's subfolder
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, I'd prefer ssh, remote desktop takes too much bandwidth
<Neon0Blue> ok.
<Neon0Blue> What should I put into gSTM.
<psycho_oreos> gSTM?
<mhaedo> hey everyone
<Neon0Blue> That's my SSH app.
<theadmin> Hi, mhaedo
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, you'll need to run ssh server
<joshuah> theadmin: sure, you can do whatever you want, but be careful with it.  it'll need to be executable (chown +x /etc/init.d/yourhttpdfile) and you might want to back up anything important first
<Neon0Blue> Uh lost.
<poi77> Hi! I have a Makefile.in file that refers to "Include directories for the compiler" and is defaulting to /opt/local/include   What do I need to use for ubuntu?
<tmukmkd> bullgard owh. how can i describe it? because it not always happen at all time -_-'
<mhaedo> would anyone here mind giving a few pointers with restoring my grub2?  i'm familiar with grub legacy, but grub2 with LVMs is really throwing me for a loop
<claptrap> What's the difference between chown and chmod? .-.
<theadmin> joshuah: Oh, so i need to +x it, good point, i'd forget that for sure
<theadmin> claptrap: chown changes ownership, chmod changes permissions
<psycho_oreos> claptrap, chown is to change ownership of file, chmod changes the various read write execute bits, sticky bits, etc
<mhaedo> i've looked at several howtos and tutorials, but i'm a bit confused
<joshuah> theadmin: chmod >.<, sorry
<Claptrap> Ah.
<theadmin> joshuah: Well, lol, i didn't even notice that typo
<psycho_oreos> s/file/file\ and\ directory
<Hellhound666> claptrap:  chown - change ownership chmod - change permissions
<Hellhound666> oh sorry didn't see that
<Claptrap> Seemed logical, but since he did the +x and was talking about making it executable... I just wanted to be sure.
<Claptrap> lol.
<joshuah> theadmin: it's an 18 hr day for me so far :P, I'm a little out of it right now
<psycho_oreos> Neon0Blue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<mhaedo> anyone at all mind lending a hand with grub2?
<Claptrap> Sounds like you might want to sleep, sir.
<Hellhound666> I got a question is there any distro at all or maybe an old ubuntu that I can put on my old compcrap laptop
<Hellhound666> and update it from there
<Claptrap> Ubuntu Netbook Remix!
<theadmin> Hellhound666: Maybe Xubuntu...
<bullgard> tmukmkd: Tell us the settings of PulseAudio and AlsaMixer and on what of their settings will your strange sound appear and on what settings not.
<joshuah> mhaedo: you can install it with grub-install /dev/yourhddhere.  you can edit /etc/default/grub to your liking then run "update-grub" to update grub.cfg.  it's usually under a different package than the older grub (I think one's grub, the other's grub-pc)
<Claptrap> Isn't Netbook Remix optimized for older PCs?
<Claptrap> Well
<Claptrap> Optimized for netbooks.
<ardchoille> yes
<Hellhound666> theadmin:  thanks I'll give it a try
<mhaedo> joshuah: thanks for the pointer...i've read that in a few HOWTOs
<joshuah> mhaedo: ok ^^, it took me awhile for me to be able to do anything with it too... was used to the ole menu.lst
<mhaedo> joshuah: i'm still a bit confused.  my /boot partition is /dev/sda1 and my root partition is a logical volume in an LVM on /dev/sda2
<mhaedo> joshuah: that's what's complicating things.
<joshuah> mhaedo: oh... I wouldn't know about that. maybe --root-directory=/boot/something? (or, on a livecd, /media/disk/something)?
<mhaedo> see that's the problem
<Hellhound666> theadmin:  do you suggest a version?  it's a Presario 700 compaq 20gig hdd I think a 1ghz processor
<Ikagara> Hello.
<Claptrap> I don't trust LiveCDs just now.
<mhaedo> when you use the --root-directory flag it assumes that your /boot is within that root directory
<psycho_oreos> Hellhound666, how much RAM?
<mhaedo> my /boot is a seperate partition from my root directory
<mhaedo> so if i do that it installs grub in /boot/grub, which is actually /boot/boot/grub
<mhaedo> well if i use sda1 as my root directory that is
<bullgard> How can I set my Empathy 2.28.1.1 so that it will show Geolocation service results?
<Guest37323> !nick EMTw3@k
<avemaria> having problems with 'lock screen', it gets activated even though i am working on laptop. how to stop this buggy behaviour
<joshuah> mhaedo: you might want to try #grub sometime tomorrow. if you can get a hold of phcoder he's pro.  I think he's a grub developer
<Hellhound666> oh sorry 256mb
<misterB> Help, anyone... I was following the tutorial found here: http://www.khattam.info/2009/11/08/solved-dsl-pppoe-not-able-to-connect-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ and got through it all only to find out that it broke network manager rather than fixing it, and now I can't use wireless or ethernet. Network manager says wired devices are not managed, and wireless sees network but continues trying to connect without success.
<mhaedo> and i'm not sure how i'd even refer to my actual root directory which is a logical volume instead of a normal parttion
<NimbleRabit> is there a way for me to open a gui text editor to edit a remote file (through ssh)
<mhaedo> i miss grub legacy and normal partitions
<joshuah> mhaedo: you can boot to a livecd, mount it, then use the logical volume for the disk, and the directory for --root-directory
<Ikagara> I have a question. I am on 64bit ubuntu, and i am trying ot find, and download some 32bit librarys (to solve some compatiiblity issues with a applicaiton i use) but im not sure where to find them. I was thinking i sould the soruce list, or package manager to download and reinstal a library to its 32bit version.
<ardchoille> NimbleRabit: now's a good time to get used to cli text editors :)
<dj_segfault> avemaria: Why shouldn't it work on a laptop?
<bullgard> misterB: First reboot and tell the results.
<NimbleRabit> ardchoille, somehow I knew that was going to be the answer
<NimbleRabit> lol
<mhaedo> joshuah: but then it would install grub to a /boot folder in my root directory which still doesn't work because i have a seperate partition for /boot, it's not a directory on my root logical volume
<misterB> bullgard: I've tried that
<mhaedo> joshuah: so complicated for something that is so simple :(
<joshuah> Ikagara: this looks like it might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928070
<avemaria> dJ: its working but infact overworking even when i type this message the screen get locked and i have to unlock it
<bullgard> !wireless | misterB
<ubottu> misterB: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Claptrap> mhaedo: My Windows 7 install just blew itself up trying to run a defrag.
<Claptrap> Feel free to feel better about your life now.
<avemaria> dj: i have disabled the screensavers increased the idle time
<misterB> bullgard: what about ethernet?
<mhaedo> ouch
<dj_segfault> avemaria: In system --> preference --> power management?
<joshuah> mhaedo: yeah... but I think it's some combination of using/not using /dev/sda and a # and --root-directory... like in the old grub how you could install to a partition (hd0,0) instead of a harddrive (hd0)
<WizardOfOz> Hi folks I need help lol... erm how do I configure my USR Robotics External 56k Modem :( no lights come on it or anything on UBuntu pls help
<joshuah> either way, I bet phcoder in #grub can help you if he's not too busy ^^
<mhaedo> joshuah: i've actually managed to get grub2 on my MBR
<mhaedo> joshuah: i just cant boot it
<bullgard> misterB: Have a look in dmesg. I am sure it mentions a bug (wrong configuration) of ehernet (eth0 probably).
<bullgard> s/ehernet/ethernet/
<Jordan_U> mhaedo, What are you trying to do?
<mhaedo> joshuah: i cant get it to understand my partitioning and logical volume scheme
<joshuah> mhaedo: how do you know?
<joshuah> ohh... is that an LVM thing?
<avemaria> dj: display to to sleep is set for 30 minutes but this is happening after every 5-6 minutes
<quietone> who are the owners of the bots?
<mhaedo> joshuah: i boot to a prompt that says sh:grub> or something
<mtx_init> the eastern Europeans
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: ok, here's what i'm trying to do..
<pw-toxic_> i have sent my computer to suspend, but i cant start it anymore?!
<pw-toxic_> when i press the power button, nothing happens
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: i set up a fresh ubuntu 9.10 install on a new box
<pw-toxic_> i have a thinkpad lenovo edge notebook
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: proceeded to install win7, as i've done many times
<Cappy> folks, how are the ATI drivers in karmic? Radeon Express 200M in a notebook.
<Claptrap> Grub2 is an evil, evil monster.
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: i've never had a problem restoring grub before
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: but this time I'm using grub2 as well as logical volumes
<joshuah> quietone: you might find some info on that here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<bullgard> Claptrap: Your statement is not helpful.
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: i have /boot as it's own primary partition on /dev/sda1, and the rest of my filesystem as seperate logical volumes in an LVM on /dev/sda2
<avemaria> any help guys this has become really irritating
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: i cannot figure out how to install grub and make it recognize my /boot partition and root filesystem as a logical volume in an LVM on /dev/sda2
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: i
<Claptrap> bullgard: Sorry? /=
<mhaedo> i've followed a few howtos to reinstall it, but they don't really apply to my partitioning scheme
<Dr_Willis> i thought /boot couldent  be on a lvm... but i may be wrong
<brjann> avemaria: check System > Preferences > Screensaver. display power management is separate from the screensaver settings
<Hellhound666> mhaedo:  reinstall grub
<misterB> bullgard: it was all working before I tried the tutorial. Any idea where the configuration files are that would have gotten messed up? Don't see anything in dmesg
<Hellhound666> oh sorry
<Hellhound666> find /boot/grub/stage 1
<avemaria> brjann: ive checked it and i have disabled all the settings
<mhaedo> Hellhound666: i have, but apparently incorrectly
<skraps> i heard that ubuntu is veering away from the "netbook remix" name im looking for the development beta release of the netbook edition
<avemaria> still its happening
<Hellhound666> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic_: hold down power button for a few secs.. then release.. then hit it again perhaps.
<Hellhound666> that will show your hd
<Jordan_U> mhaedo, Try this link: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<bullgard> misterB: Nopaste your dmesg, please.
<joshuah> mhaedo: have you seen this one yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304407
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, no didnt work.. i had to hard kill my computer
<pw-toxic_> Dr_Willis, i tried it several times.. seems like suspend doesnt work.. this is a kill feature for a notebook ;(
<quietone> joshuah: thanks, that is helping
<Hellhound666> root (hd0,0) or whatever press enter
<mhaedo> joshuah: i've always considered myself to be fairly proficient with google, but no, i didn't find that one
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis, It can with grub2, but mhaedo is using a separate non lvm /boot anyway ( which makes sense ).
<joshuah> quietone: yeah, anytime
<mhaedo> joshuah: looks promising, i'm gonna go read it
<rastasean> i am looking for software that will capture images from 1394 video camera and ftp to a site. anyone know of such software?
<joshuah> mhaedo: sweet, the search I did was (google) "ubuntu grub2 lvm" without quotes
<Hellhound666> mhadeo then setup (hd 1,3) <-- whatever your hd is
<mhaedo> joshuah: i could swear i googled the exact same thing
<tek> so whats the topic of the day?
<bullgard> How can I set my Empathy 2.28.1.1 so that it will show Geolocation service results?
<WizardOfOz> Hi folks I need help lol... erm how do I configure my USR Robotics External 56k Modem :( no lights come on it or anything on UBuntu pls help
<Hellhound666> mhaedo:  that should work
<mhaedo> joshuah: that thread matches my partitioning scheme exactly, except i have seperate logical volumes for /home and /
<mhaedo> joshuah: it'll probably tell me what I need, reading it now
<joshuah> rastasean: you're looking for something to do that all in one step? otherwise there are ftp clients and I'm sure there is firewire camera software
<joshuah> mhaedo: awesome, good luck
<sixofour> how do you change a filetype icon in kde?
<Guest78813> why does it change me to guest?
<sixofour> like for mp3
<misterB> bullgard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385536/
<Claptrap> Guest78813: Means that name is taken by someone else.
<mhaedo> ubuntu runs like a beast on my new laptop.  so happy with it, cant wait to boot it again :)
<fahim> hello everyone
<Guest78813> it said failed to identify in time
<tmukmkd> bullgard thanks for your respond. that sound are not appear rite now. if that sound come again i will post it rite here to get the help how can i troubleshoot it :D
<Guest78813> how can i pick a new one without discconecting
<mhaedo> i started running linux about 14 years ago with RedHat 4.2.  quite a different experience these days :)
<Claptrap> Guest78813: Well, if that's your name, you need to identify with NickServ.
<Hellhound666> ./nick name
<joshuah> mhaedo: wow, I only started a few year ago... and am glad I did
<rastasean> joshuah, good point. do you know a good camera software? most i have searched for are about extrating video from camera
<mhaedo> joshuah: you're lucky
<fahim> hey guys im getting a netbook soon and idk if i should install ubuntu on it or windows xp
<bullgard> tmukmkd: Right. --  Good luck!
<rastasean> fahim, ubuntu
<joshuah> rastasean: well, cheese is a good webcam if your camera is considered that... it's a firewire camera then?
<willwh> fahim: ever used linux before?
<rastasean> fahim, what are you using the laptop for?
<mhaedo> joshuah: ubuntu is so easy.  i had networking and video out of the box.  that, to me, is amazing
<willwh> what are your requirements?
<fahim> well im using ubunti now
<rastasean> joshauah, yes, firewire
<mhaedo> joshuah: not to mention nvidia drivers that actually work properly
<rastasean> fahim, do you like the ubuntu so far?
<fahim> i'm mostly using the netbook when i go to classes
<Claptrap> mhaedo: I remember when Linux was not so friendly.
<joshuah> mhaedo: oh I believe you, I don't even go to other distros for very long cuz I can just do 2 things on this one and I'm ready to go
<mhaedo> i can use my nvidia geforce gtx 280m to it's full capabilities
<misterB> bullgard: my ethernet was on eth1 last time I checked.
<fahim> ya its pretty cool
<_cached> me2, but mines 9800m gts
<Claptrap> I was frightened to come back to Linux after past experiences.
<fahim> i installed compiz and cairo dock
<Claptrap> But Ubuntu gave me a very pleasant surprise.
<bullgard> misterB: Ok. --  Let me read the dmesg output.
<fahim> my desktop looks like linux now
<joshuah> rastasean: okay, have you tried cheese? do you have a camera model #/name you want to give out?
<_cached> people tell you go back to windows and such?
<fahim> i mean mac lol
<quietone> joshuah: Now I know that Ubottu bot is female. I like that.  ( and I found what I was looking for)
<faileas> Claptrap: it is both that the OS has gotten easier, and you have gotten better skills ;p
<joshuah> quietone: good deal, did you come across what language Ubottu is written in by chance?
<_cached> <html>
<Jordan_U> joshuah, python
<rastasean> joshuah, sony dcr-trv30 its a camcorder with firewire/usb. i tried cheese for a min or so but it didn't do anything. no video displayed
<joshuah> thanks Jordan_U
<_cached> what is the little footprint a symbol of?
<joshuah> rastasean: this looks a little dated, but it seems to be the same camera and firewire http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645826
<Jordan_U> joshuah, You're welcome.
<misterB> bullgard: going to restart. be right back.
<bullgard> misterB: Ok.
<quietone> joshuah: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots  shows python.
<rastasean> joshuah: you don't get paid enough
<joshuah> quietone, Jordan_U: thanks, it's cool to see what language bots are written in ^^
<rastasean> joshuah: i'll try using this app more for this purpose
<joshuah> rastasean: lol, did it work?
<rastasean> joshuah: i have this app and it played video earlier so i'll try about having it capture a frame every x seconds
<dumont> load average: 12.43, 11.42, 8.51
<joshuah> rastasean: okay, so Kino is working? or cheese? (just so I know ;D)
<WizardOfOz> Hi folks I need help lol... erm how do I configure my USR Robotics External 56k Modem :( no lights come on it or anything on UBuntu pls help
<rastasean> load average: 0.02, 0.01, 0.00
<Zus> testing 12...
<mhaedo> WizardOfOz: 56k modems still exist?
<WizardOfOz> Yes
<WizardOfOz> I need it badly
 * Zus is wondering  is anyone seeing this  
<WizardOfOz> For Fax and Travel
<Jordan_U> Zus, No
<_cached> lets see if multi display will work as flawlessly
<Zus> Jordan_U:  thank you kindly
<mhaedo> WizardOfOz: i'm not sure i could be of much help, i'm sorry.
<zane> anyone have experiance with vnc? im using vino but it is pretty laggy
<mhaedo> woohoo, back to my ubuntu partition!
<misterB> bullgard: Okay, I'm back, and wireless is working. I uninstalled network-manager, removed the ppa repository, and reinstalled network-manager from the default repositories. However, I still cannot manage ethernet connections with network-manager
<_cached> whats the Enable xinerama tick about?
<joshuah> mhaedo: grats!
<bullgard> misterB: Ok. Let me read your dmesg log through.
<mhaedo> joshuah: thanks for your help, much appreciated
<joshuah> WizardOfOz: do you have any way to test it's not the hardware?  try "sudo lshw -C modem" and see if that spits out anything interesting in a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<misterB> bullgard: do you want a new one?
<joshuah> mhaedo: np, I'm getting better at grub stuff :P
<bullgard> misterB: Yes, please. The last one may be obsolete after your modifications.
<mhaedo[afk]> i love this laptop
<mhaedo> so much more than this laptop
<WizardOfOz> joshuah: trying
<mhaedo> such a beast.  i can compile an android kernel in 3 minutes :)
<mhaedo> i cant wait to see how long it takes to recompile a linux kernel :)
<misterB> bullgard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385542/
<sixofour> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<mhaedo> perfectly smooth compiz with absolutely no tearing.  so refreshing
<joshuah> WizardOfOz: ok thanks, I don't know if that'll work.. so if it doesn't try "sudo lshw -html > ~/Desktop/specs.html" and open specs.html from your desktop
<joshuah> mhaedo: what kind of laptop is it?
<WizardOfOz> ok
<zane> i just had to turn my compiz off to get my vnc to work
<mhaedo> joshuah: it's a sager 8690 (built on clevo w860cu)
<WizardOfOz> nop
<joshuah> mhaedo: wow I don't know anything about that lol
<WizardOfOz> The modem is like dead
<mhaedo> joshuah: i7 820qm, 4GB DDR3-1333 (i dont need more than 4GB), nvidia geforce gtx 280M, full HD 1080p
<joshuah> WizardOfOz: nothing from the first one?
<joshuah> mhaedo: it's a monster
<joshuah> how much did that run ya?
<WizardOfOz> nop
<mhaedo> joshuah: got a STEAL, brand new for $1400
<joshuah> WizardOfOz: how about the second one? can you search "specs.html" in firefox (ctrl + f) for the modem?
<mhaedo> joshuah: retail with tax and shipping it would have been about $2400
<WizardOfOz> nop
<joshuah> mhaedo: wow, that's crazy... got a link for me?
<WizardOfOz> trying with scanmodem
<Dr_Willis> zane:  vnc and compiz = not a good combo :)
<joshuah> lol, I gotta see this for myself
<mhaedo> joshuah: www.ebay.com :)
<bullgard> misterB: Yes, please. You have an 'nForce ethernet driver' which I am not familiar with.  (line 667) What does show '~$ ifconfig' about eth0 now?
<joshuah> xD, makes sense
<misterB> bullgard: it doesn't even list it.
<joshuah> WizardOfOz: what happened? nothing came out? there is no terminal? there's no html file? there's nothing about a modem in the html file?
<WizardOfOz> ugh
<WizardOfOz> its okay i ll buy a new stupid modem
<WizardOfOz> josh nop
<joshuah> WizardOfOz: >.<, ok gl
<misterB> bullgard: i'm guessing pppoeconf is the culprit.
<joshuah> sry, didn't know what nop meant
<tek__> whats a good external wifi adapter?
<bullgard> misterB: Ah! Strange. Just a second.
<tek__> That would offer most modes
<joshuah> well I have to be up later, night ubuntuers
<Neon0Blue> I honestly need someones help with this D-link
<Neon0Blue> I can't get it working.
<knoppix> helo.. can anyone really helpful help me with  some lame shit_
<knoppix> ?
<zane> any one know a better vnc server then vino -- vino seams slow
<Dr_Willis> and the issue is eXXe ?
<faileas> zane: dump vnc for nx
<Dr_Willis> zane:  i use a dedicated vnc server like tightvnc.  and i dont normally share the 'current' desktop
<bullgard> misterB: I agree that ppoeconf might be the culprit. But I do not know for sure.
<eXXe> my bootmeny doesent like my xubuntu so i get to console after a while
<Hellhound666> theadmin:  Hey everything is running smoothly so far with Xubuntu
<misterB> bullgard: here's the output of ifconfig - http://paste.ubuntu.com/385545/
<Dr_Willis> zane:  also lighter windowmanager/desktops are better for vnc
<tek__> Does anyone have a reccomendation for an external USB wifi adapter?
<eXXe> and have problem mounting and installering win in linux]
<faileas> tek__: one moment
<dsnyders> Is there a good chat channel for kpovmodeler?
<zane> so xfce would show me an improvement
<eXXe> faileas. my xubuntu cd starts installning for just a moment and then quits and i get to console. i got it on both cd and usb/stick
<Neon0Blue> Can someone make a .deb for me? Because I CAN NOT get the ralink drivers installed through their source.
<tek__> sounds like source file is corrupt
<faileas> tek__ http://www.edimax.com/en/produce%5Fdetail.php?pd%5Fid=8&pl1%5Fid=1&pl2%5Fid=44
<Neon0Blue> I downloaded it twice.
<Neon0Blue> And tried other versions.
<eXXe> its the 10/14th i have taken home
<faileas> tek__: best adaptor i have ever owned. Master mode in windows, works without a glitch in linux ;)
<Neon0Blue> It's missing a file or something.
<bullgard> misterB: I saw that eth0 or eth1 are missing. --  Try '~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'. Does this work?
<eXXe> i checked for bac tracks on the cd.. both with img burn and ubuntu
<eXXe> everything ok
<eXXe> i read that olde rmoderbordscould have some kinda problem
<faileas> eXXe: tried a net install disk?
<tek__> ty
<faileas> also eXXe : any errors?
<Dr_Willis> eXXe:  you did check md5sums ?
<eXXe> faileas: tried ubuntu, xbuntu and knoppix.. knoppix worked but it rally sucks
<faileas> tek__: i'd also refer you to http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<eXXe> im wondering now if i can install my xubuntu from my usbstick
<bullgard> How can I set my Empathy 2.28.1.1 so that it will show Geolocation service results?
<eXXe> in knoppix_
<priyank_> hrllo
<priyank_> hello
<faileas> eXXe: a specific error message would help. I'd also suggest giving the LTS a shot, just to see
<asha> hello there.. i m using ubuntu 9.10 from last four months in my dell vostro 9.10 and today morning suddenly keyboard n touchpad stopped working, any idea??
<eXXe> faileas. no errors.. didnt do the memorny test thou.. it took hours
<Neon0Blue> I need a simple and easy way to install drivers for my Dlink DWA-125 USB device.
<misterB> bullgard: no change
<tek__> How do I know if it supports promiscuous mode?
<eXXe> talking to me _
<eXXe> ?
<bullgard> asha: Please repeat your question here adding dmesg output log (nopaste).
<eXXe> :)
<eXXe> tek: any idea how im gonna install xubuntu from my usbdrive?
<faileas> tek__: its a rt73 - so i believe so, since the 2x00 driver (which is now part of the kernel) apparently supports it
<asha> keyboard and touchpad stopd working suddenly this morning in my ubuntu9.10
<bullgard> misterB: Try '~$ sudo mii-tool' followed by '~$ sudo dhclient eth0'." If eth0 does not work, try eth1.
<asha> bullgard,
<faileas> eXXe: also. did you try the alternate installer disks?
<tek__> you would have to change your bios settings
<sensae> My fresh install of ubuntu won't boot past "GRUB"
<tek__> 1st to boot your usb
<faileas> asha: tried it with a livecd or another os?
<tek__> nice
<eXXe> failreas. im little slow ive been drinking .. but i do my best.. i tried alternate xubuntu and desktop and netbook remix
<asha> faileas, in windows its working, didnt checked with live cd
<faileas> eXXe: do NOT EVER troubleshoot drunk
<eXXe> i dont. just little bit
<priyank_> i am having ubunt 8.04lts installed on my external hdd and i wann to make my installed os an usb portable one but the problem is that the os boots completely on my system but on other system it gets hanged up on booting can any one suggest me the solution
<Dr_Willis> :)
<faileas> asha: ok, that rules out hardware failure. do external keyboards and mice work?
<eXXe> can i install some app so i can bootup from my usbdrive?
<priyank_> hello is anybody there to help me out
<asha> faileas, yep
<eXXe> pip pip
<faileas> ok..
 * faileas totally forgot what he wanted to ask next
<rzx237> is there any command to install ubuntu from command line? because ubiquity just failed.
<priyank_>  i am having ubunt 8.04lts installed on my external hdd and i wann to make my installed os an usb portable one but the problem is that the os boots completely on my system but on other system it gets hanged up on booting can any one suggest me the solution
<bullgard> !patience | priyank_
<ubottu> priyank_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<priyank_>  ok
<faileas> priyank_: i don't think a 'proper' install is meant to switch between systems. some info about the systems would help as well
<kyleabaker> can someone tell me where the Ubuntu 10.04 development channel is?
<leopard> Hello fellow Ubuntu users! I have a question. How do I unify the two Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 splash screens? To clarify, after I select Ubuntu from the GRUB2 menu, a black background comes up with a white Ubuntu logo in the middle. After that, the brown xsplash comes up with a loading bar, and than the desktop. Well, what I want to do is have my own splash screen, just one of them, come up from the time Ubuntu is selected from the GRUB2 menu
<leopard> , to the the I get my desktop. I have searched all over Google for the answer and posted on various Linux forums, all in search of the answer...Could you guys help me? Thanks in Advance! :)
<eXXe> it sounds like my problem _
<eXXe> ?
<Hellhound666> I've had that problem too.  I installed mandrake on my external usb drive and same thing.
<kyleabaker> where is the Ubuntu 10.04 development channel is?
<Hellhound666> Until I changed the boot order to internal hdd then external.
<ZykoticK9> leopard, just an FYI but what you are describing sounds just like what Plymouth does in Lucid...
<Hellhound666> rather it skipped internal and went to my external when it was powered on.
<misterB> bullgard: now I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/385548/
<faileas> >_> i thought plymouth just failed .. might be cause i run the server build tho
<nomad77> kyleabaker: #ubuntu+1 i think
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, lucid discussion/support in #ubuntu+1 (are you really looking for the development channel, don't know that one)
<Hellhound666> quad boot mode
<misterB> bullgard: but network manager still has the same message so I'm going to try a restart.
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: no, the Lucid channel, just wasn't sure what it was called. empathy won't give me a room list for some reason
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: much appreciated!
<lampliter> ubuntu 9.10 have problems with flash on amd64 machine.  followed suggestion in ubuntu bugzilla but no joy.  need solution to get wife off my back abuot her machiine being "broken"  :-)
<bullgard> misterB: Just a moment. Ok?
<eXXe> faileas. sorry for bothering you but im comming to console-mode efter the first meny. and then i tried different commands.. and what do you think i should write to install the files from my xubuntu cd_
<eXXe> ?
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, glad to help - see you in my other window in a moment ;)
<asha> please do help, keyoard and touchpad issue, not working in vostro dell 1320
<faileas> >_>
<faileas> the installer is supposed to be curses based
<leopard> ZykoticK9, what do you mean? Would upgrading to the beta/alpha version of Lucid Lynx resolve this issue, or is there a way to do it in my current version? Thanks for your reply!
<tek__> where does the chat log save to?
<faileas> leopard: he's saying the same thing happens in lucid...
<ZykoticK9> leopard, no no no -- just that in Lucid there is a single boot eyecandy thing from grub until GDM
<nitrate> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sexcopter> hi, could someone tell me the reason why a gui-less install of ubuntu server comes with openoffice??
<faileas> lol
<faileas> it shouldn't
<leopard> ZykoticK9, faileas: So how to I incorporate the Lucid Lynx boot splash into Karmic Koala?
<SikEnCide> sexcopter pretty sure it doesnt
<nbros652> bullgard: network manager still says "Wired Networks - device not managed"
<p1oooop> ello everyone
<bullgard> nbros652: Did you change your nick? I cannot associate your message.
<sexcopter> SikEnCide: interesting, I seem to have it installed, don't recall installing it. anyway, no harm really in installing it, is there?
<nbros652> bullgard: sorry, I didn't realize it did that to me. (misterB)
<p1oooop> so, I have 2 mic inputs and one line in
<ZykoticK9> leopard, don't know if that's possible (or advisable) plus you probably won't be happy with how Plymouth looks (it's not too exciting) -- plus Plymouth is causing "issues" right now in
<p1oooop> I was wondering if I can change pulse to use my 2ndary mic input
<justin22885> does anyone here use exaile?
<eXXe> failreas: curses based installe rmenas like console right?
<p1oooop> libcurses5?
<eXXe> im new bee.. spit on me :)
<eXXe> newbee
<bullgard> nbros652: I am somewhat lost. Is there a relationship between misterB and nbros652?
<misterB> bullgard: network manager still says "Wired Networks - device not managed" ... sorry about the name change
<justin22885> ill be right back.. i need to restart
<aleksej> Hallo
<Neon0Blue> So can anyone help me install my D-link usb device?
<p1oooop> nvmd :D
<p1oooop> Neon0Blue: what chip does it have inside?
<misterB> bullgard: I didn't realize that my default nickname didn't come up when I logged back in.
<p1oooop> I'll see if I can find some "drivers" for it
<{C}ronos> hi, even if i ssh localhost i cant login, i get the Permission denied. I have edited the sshd_config for allowing root login, but no help. anyone?
<Neon0Blue> RT3070 apparently
<aleksej> How to install GTK+ in Ubuntu 9.10?
<bullgard> misterB: I take it as this: Your wired ethernet is connceted now. But your NetworkManager is confused. Do you agree?
<p1oooop> aleksej: I remember there was something on that...
<p1oooop> libcario libpango libgtk+?
<misterB> bullgard: a restart wiped out eth0
<aleksej> Only these packages?
<misterB> bullgard: ifconfig is now back to showing only eth2 and lo
<bullgard> misterB: Ah! So there is a misconfiguration in your computer. Please send again a dmesg log.
<justin__> interesting.. my mp3 playback doesnt work after restarting
<lampliter> any help on crashing flash problem on 64 bit ubintu (9.10)?
<p1oooop> Neon0Blue:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1208438
<p1oooop> * Neon0Blue
<misterB> bullgard: dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/385553/
<p1oooop> official linux "drivers" :)
<Neon0Blue> How do I make a symbolic link?
<p1oooop> you using terminal or GUI?
<Neon0Blue> terminal
<p1oooop> hmm, lemme find the command
<bullgard> misterB: In this situation, ifconfig does not show eth0?
<Neon0Blue> ok
<misterB> bullgard: correct
<justin__> mp3 playback is dead...
<misterB> bullgard: when I installed the ppa in my repositories as recommended by the tutorial, it updated 4 (I think) packages besides network-manager. Is there a way to find out what those packages were and go back and reinstall those as well?
<bullgard> misterB: Right. Please do not touch anything until I advise you.
<p1oooop> Neon0Blue:  I believe the command is ln
<p1oooop> not too sure how to use it though, there should be a short "how to" if you don't run it right
<Neon0Blue> got it.
<Neon0Blue> brb
<p1oooop> good luxk
<p1oooop> *luck'
<cs_> #ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> misterB:  i saw a 'ppa purge' script on some ubuntu site the other day
<bullgard> misterB: So. Now I have read fully the log. --  There is a way to find out what 4 packages were installed besides network-manager. Synaptic has a history. It may tell you if you know the exact time.
<cs_> opko
<tek__> The modulation on a wifi card is the type of packets that it can send? or what is it?
<misterB> bullgard: and where is this log?
<bullgard> misterB: But it may not work, depending how carefully the PPA program was designed.
<sri1> HI..
<sri1> Can anyone please tell me how to connect internet in ubuntu through BSNL  WLL modem?
<bullgard> misterB: Synaptic > File > History > (History) > February 2010
<misterB> bullgard: found it. do you recommend reinstalling those packages from the official repositories?
<Hellhound666> Does anyone know of any good schematic software for linux?
<bullgard> misterB: I could not find anything suspicious in your last dmesg log.
<Haffe> Hellhound666: What kind of schematic?
<Hellhound666> I'm thinking about building an old school DC-PC serial cable!
<Hellhound666> dreamcast to PC serial cable on linux
<bullgard> misterB: Yes, I would try that.
<Hellhound666> I only had the software for windows years ago
<Haffe> Do you mean circuit diagrams or just general flow charts?
<Hellhound666> linux seems more powerful
<misterB> bullgard: I'll give it a shot and see what happens
<bullgard> misterB: Ok. Good luck.
<Hellhound666> looking for everything
<Hellhound666> all in one software
<Hellhound666> capacitors, diodes, resistors everything
<Hellhound666> I need to recreate a more clear display of the schematic
<Hellhound666> Haffe:  everything
<Haffe> Hellhound666: I prefer to use tikz
<Hellhound666> Haffe:  thanks I'll check it out
<Threetimes> Hi, I need somethin that displays the output of a script (or the contents of a file) in the gnome-panel like a ticker. Is there something available?
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do i set my default browser in gnome?
<freaky[t]> nm i found it
<hmw> Threetimes: dunno, but conky could do it (it's a desktop applet). perhaps you like that one even better.
<Hellhound666> Haffe:  I guess something like this http://webphysics.davidson.edu/Applets/circuitbuilder/default.htm
<Threetimes> hmw: i'll check it out
<sri1> Can anyone please tell me how to connect internet in debian through BSNL  WLL modem?
<Threetimes> hmw: comky looks interesting if you look at your (empty) desktop a lot. I just need a line of text in my gnome-panel
<Neon0Blue> Ok I CAN NOT get my D-link to work.
<Neon0Blue> Someone please help.
<ardchoille> sri1: we don't support debian here, you need to be in their support channel
<michele> heroes
<Neon0Blue> I have a D-link DWA 125. I'm trying to get the RT3070 drivers installed but can't Can someone help me out?
<hmw> Neon0Blue: if you have troubles with the network manager, try wicd.
<mobius2> greetings :)
<Neon0Blue> I can't get the drivers installed.
<sri1> ardchoille: Sorry....i want the same connection in ubuntu 9.10(karmic)?
<ardchoille> sri1: Ah, my bad, thought you were talking about debain
<morph__> can someone help me with this http://github.com/pedrofranceschi/MagicMouse/
<nitrate> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mobius2> thats not the way mate
<morph__> im trying to get my magic mouse working with ubuntu
<morph__> but i have no idea what that installation stuff means
<mobius2> morph__,  okay
<morph__> Download the library and require the magicmouse.rb file in your code header.
<morph__> that means absolutely NOTHING to me
<Neon0Blue> Can anyone help me install the drivers for D-link DWA 125?'
<morph__> mobius2: if u can help me, let me log into ubuntu?
<sri1> ardchoille: Now i m in windows only for net..i want to connect it any of linux versions...
<Pira> completely removed samba, clicked on places and my network link is missing, anyone know how to re-install?? p.s. I tried re-installing samba already... no dice.
<mobius2> Neon0Blue,  have you looked into ndis wrapper?
<KnifeySpooney> Ok, i'm putting ubuntu alpha3 installer on my 2gb flash drive which already has a .407GB partition on it. Do you think I can put an installer on the other half of my flash drive, or will I run out of space?
<morph__> mobius2?
<Neon0Blue> I think I may have.
<mobius2> morph__,  please ask your question
<Neon0Blue> That program didn't work.
<morph__> i already did
<Neon0Blue> I did already try it.
<morph__> can someone help me with this http://github.com/pedrofranceschi/MagicMouse/
<Neon0Blue> It was first one I tried.
<morph__> mobius2 ^
<morph__> im clueless as to how to do that
<morph__> if you can/will help me i will reboot and boot into ubuntu right now
<Sakara> Hi all I recently performed a dist-upgrade on a 9.04 system to 9.10. The system is now unusably slow and my notebooks trackpad doesn't work can anyone help?
<mobius2> morph__,   aight
<morph__> ok
<morph__> brb then
<mobius2> Sakara,   hello
<mobius2> Sakara,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FriendlyRecovery
<mobius2> Sakara,  that might help you
<Sakara> will try follow this
<morph> ok mobius2 im in ubuntu
<mobius2> morph,  RE
<chd> I'm trying to install thunderbird sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<chd> and I get this error the following packages have unmet dependencies
<chd> f-spot, libgnome2.24-cil, tomboy
<yassin_> SLT LES X
<KnifeySpooney> How much space should I open up on a partition on my USB flash drive (2GB) for an Ubuntu installer?
<bullgard> chd: Your error message is incomplete. Please repeat your question adding a complete error message (in a nopaste service).
<ardchoille> chd: can  you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources/list file so we can take a look?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | chd
<ubottu> chd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahmed> hi guys
<chd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385566/ sorry
<Guest336> whats wrong with my nickname
<Threetimes> Hi, I need something that displays the output of a script (or the contents of a file) in the gnome-panel like a ticker. Is there something available?
<ardchoille> chd: that error message tells you how to fix it
<KnifeySpooney> Guest336: the username 'ahmed' is probably registered
<chd> apt-get -f install?
<Guest336> ok
<chd> k
<ardchoille> chd: the last line
<Guest336> how wants a lockerz invit ?
<ardchoille> Guest336: don't post that here
<bullgard> ardchoille: Your log recommends: "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages." Did you do it?
<Guest336> ok
<ardchoille> bullgard: was that meant for chd?
<chd> I tried that apt-get -f install thunderbird but no luck, same error
<Guest336> i am having a problem with the my ubuntu downloaded from the site !
<bullgard> ardchoille: Yes.
<icewaterman> any idea how to create a compressed swap device? i just need a pointer where to look for.
<bullgard> chd: Your log recommends: "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages." Did you do it?
<alankila> icewaterman: ramzswap?
<ardchoille> chd: that lines specifically states "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages", ie, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<icewaterman> alankila: not in ram!
<chd> bullgard: yea I did it
<Guest336> md5 check sum .....
<alankila> well, I only know how to make one in ram.
<ardchoille> chd: with no packages?
<ardchoille> chd: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<icewaterman> alankila: i want a compressed swap on disk. the reason is simple: harddisk is slow, cpu is fast, i have a quadcore and that combo makes swap much faster if it is compressed
<chd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385567/
<ardchoille> chd: "sudo apt-get -f install" and that's it, no packages
<Guest336> help me please
<chd> oh got you
<ardchoille> chd: once that's done, then try installing thunderbird
<alankila> well, I wager ramzswap is even faster :-p
<chd> ardchoille: thank you it worked
<ardchoille> yw
<bullgard> chd: You did '~$ sudo apt-get -f install thunderbird' You should do: '~$ sudo apt-get -f install'.
<chd> lol ya
<Claptrap> So, anyone have any experience on Kongregate.com?
<Guest336> i am making a bootable USB and i have a problem with the md5 check sum !any idea
<Dr_Willis> Guest336:  what md5sum are you refering to?
<Guest336> i dont know i just want to make a bootable USB !
<KnifeySpooney> Guest336: IIRC, you have to do something different to calculate the checksum of a usb
<Neon0Blue> I honestly need help with this D-link. Is there anyone here who has done it before?
<Guest336> and it stopat 81%
<crawler> Claptrap: cool site there.never been there before, you having trouble with it?
<Claptrap> Yeah.
<Claptrap> The games themselves work fine.
<Claptrap> But they use a seperate server or somesuch for the chat and achievements, and it can't seem to connect to that.
<Claptrap> Tried in Firefox, Opera and Chrome to no avail.
<Dr_Willis> Guest27386:  you download the iso (or let unetbootin do it) check the md5sum of the iso. If its good.. then its good. if not.. redownload
<KnifeySpooney> Claptrap: That's odd, Kongregate chat works fine for me on ffox on Ubuntu Karmic
<Claptrap> Hmm. I wonder what basic thing I'm missing.
<Claptrap> This is a very new install of Ubuntu.
<Claptrap> Like, two days old. :p
<KnifeySpooney> Haha. the only thing I can think of is to check if cookies are enabled, and if 'accept third-party cookies' is enabled
<KnifeySpooney> but i think those are enabled by default
<Claptrap> Yeah.
<Sakara> mobius2: I tried the recovery-mode and there was nothing to be done there to fix my troubles
<Claptrap> In one of the three browsers, if not all three. :p
<Sakara> mobius2: attmpeded dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sakara> it has not fixed the slowness or mousepad
<crawler> Claptrap: have you tried seamonkey?  there are facebook games that don't work in any other broser except seamonkey (on linux)
<crawler> or firefox in wine
<Claptrap> I haven't. Can't hurt to try.
<Dr_Willis> Most facebook games ive tried worked in FF or Google CHrome
<Claptrap> Guess I should also see if NoScript or AdBlock+ are interfering
<crawler> same here except on called yoville and farmville
<jrtayloriv> I installed a new add-on (FoxyProxy) to Firefox, and when I clicked "Restart" firefox crashed. Now every time I open up firefox and go to the addons menu, it still tells me I need to restart, and crashes every time I try. How do I fix this?
<crawler> Dr_Willis: farmville works on linux, but it glitches
<Dr_Willis> Farmville works here on FF in linux and gogole chrome in linux
<Dr_Willis> not seen any issues . but i dont play it a lot
<crawler> Dr_Willis: it could be an intel thing, or just this laptop
<almoxarife> farmville open source? :)
<crawler> Claptrap: it never hurts to try ff in safemode too
<Claptrap> Yeah.
<crawler> almoxarife: not that i know of, its a flash based browser game
<rastasean> rastasean: sleep
<crawler> jrtayloriv: you can try uninstalling the extension in safe mode
<Claptrap> Still a no-go on Seamonkey.
<rabbit1> how to get those running application in the bottom of the desktop ?
<rabbit1> in a 3d view
<lorenzo_>  #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_>  #ubuntu-it-chat
<crawler> Claptrap: try firefox in wine, sometimes if wil work
<Claptrap> I'm gonna try a simple-stupid reboot and see if it helps.
<Claptrap> I'll try that next. Thanks, guys.
<crawler> k good luck
<nouwanda> hi
<crawler> hi
<Trinity33>  hi anyone know how to edit this sort of file any free good editor? Java class (application/x-java) tried few and cant edit it its java so i tried jedit and other aplications and it doesnt work
<jrtayloriv> crawler, thanks -- I'll try that
<nouwanda> if it's .java just a text editor and it's working
<almoxarife> java test site at java tells me I don't have java installed in chrome, chrome tells me I do in about:plugins, I am confused
<rabbit1> how to get those running application in the bottom of the desktop in a 3d view?
<ardchoille> rabbit1: sounds like you're talking about a dock.awn is nice
<Trinity33> it doit doesnt <nouwanda> tried gedit and cant open it
<ardchoille> !info avant-window-navigator | rabbit1
<rabbit1> ardchoille: yeap
<ubottu> rabbit1: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<nouwanda> <Trinity33> you can use the ide netbeans , it's free you can import your classes and after that export them
<nouwanda> <Trinity33>
<happosade> What is GPG keys ID
<rabbit1> ardchoille: thx
<happosade> Is that 4*8 string (I would like to use my GPG with Evolution)
<almoxarife> I want to have a wallpaper that is my syslog scrolling in realtime, any ideas? in gnome
<ardchoille> rabbit1: also you might want to install awn-applets-c-extras and awn-applets-python-extras for some extra goodies
<rabbit1> ardchoille: i just installed from SPM, it took that both dependencies i guess
<crawler> almoxarife: it should be possible with conky
<almoxarife> conky?
<brnmrt> salve a tutti
<crawler> !conky | almoxarife
<almoxarife> found it, thnks
<rabbit1> ardchoille: i just installed one file awn-pyton
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, check out root-tail, will display logs onto of your regular wallpaper
<rabbit1> ardchoille:  i dint find any of the file u said in SPM
<Trinity33> <nouwanda>  tnx will try it now
<nouwanda> <Trinity33> no problem , keep me posted if you need, used netbeans everyday so i can help you
<ardchoille> rabbit1: you should be using the repos first
<ardchoille> whatever SPM is, that shouldn't even be an option until you've used the repos
<ardchoille> I never install anything outside the repos, this is probably why I've never had any problems with ubuntu in 5 years
<misterB> bullgard: no luck
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<rabbit1> ardchoille: i have installed now how ?
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<misterB> bullgard: and no more time to mess with it right now. I'll have to live with just wireless for now.
<^sn00per^> 1
<^sn00per^> is there a way i can set  the lcd brightness on keys ?
<ardchoille> rabbit1: ?
<^sn00per^> hi  RS
<rabbit1> ardchoille: s
<^sn00per^> damn keys
<rabbit1> ardchoille: was just checking, how can i use it now?
<^sn00per^> hi ardchoille
<ardchoille> rabbit1: There should be a new menu entry in Accessories
<Threetimes> Hi, I need something that displays the output of a script (or the contents of a file) in the gnome-panel like a ticker. Is there something available?
<ardchoille> ^sn00per^: hi :)
<rabbit1> ardchoille: yeap, i got it
<rabbit1> ardchoille: thx a lot dude, going on weel
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  i recall some 'systray swallow' app that you probrely could use to 'embed' such a app in a panel If you had some ticker app.
<ardchoille> rabbit1: yw :)
<Curly_Q> Can sudo aptitude update safe-upgrade be trusted?
<web5|org|ua> [only root can mount...] how to propperly write in fstab option to mount ntfs partition for all ?
<rabbit1> ardchoille: now i should find themes and how to install it, if i install in appearances wil that be nough for dock also?
<Dr_Willis> web5|org|ua:  install/run the ntfs-config program - it might automate it
<web5|org|ua> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ardchoille> rabbit1: nope, you have to use the awn manager, it should be in Accessories too. If not, alt+f and run awn-manager
<ardchoille> rabbit1:  http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Themes
<Curly_Q> I don't get it. Ubuntu User account can use apt-get and update the system but User cannot Halt the box unless it is root?
<rabbit1> ardchoille: i got the manager, ok that page will do nough, thx
<Neon0Blue> ok Modprobe keeps giving me an annoying error.
<Neon0Blue> "sudo modprobe rt3070sta
<Neon0Blue> FATAL: Error inserting rt3070sta (/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt3070sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<ardchoille> rabbit1: and you can unpack an existing theme and make your own, it's quite easy
<Neon0Blue> And when I go into dmesg it says
<Neon0Blue> "[ 8469.257668] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb
<Neon0Blue> [ 8469.257987] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb
<Neon0Blue> [ 8469.258812] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_register_driver
<Neon0Blue> [ 8469.259494] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev
<Neon0Blue> [ 8469.259751] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev
<FloodBot2> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabat> psycho_oreos & joshua: little late on my reply, but just so you know it all works
<rabbit1> ardchoille: this is great, i was trying with the panel till date, din;t know exactly, thx
<Neon0Blue> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<web5|org|ua> Dr_Willis: now can't unmount !
<Neon0Blue> Can anyone help?
<rabbit1> ardchoille: one last query, whts the keyboard shortcut to bring it up from autohide?
<ardchoille> rabbit1: no idea, haven't used it in ages
<ardchoille> rabbit1: iirc, you can set that in the awn options
<linuxpjc780> What is the best anti-virus software for Ubuntu 9.10?  Is anti-spyware/adware/malware software needed?  I am running ClamTk right now for anti-virus.  People say Linux/Ubuntu is resistant - but I doubt it is COMPLETELY resistant to infection ...
<^sn00per^> linux is  still resistant just harder g
<^sn00per^> er
<linuxpjc780> ^snooper^ - what do you mean by "resistant, just harder" ???
<^sn00per^> linuxpjc780,  linux is still resistant just harder to get infected because of all permissions that has been set
<yogoppe> cat /proc/cpuinfo speed 183.879 cpu mgz without module speedstep-smi.  with speedstep-smi cpufreq performace = 700mgz and powersave = 550mgz
<yogoppe> was wondering if the 189.879 mgz is correct or is it just a misreading?
<linuxpjc780> ^snooper^ - OK, so how hard is it for a hacker to get around the permissions?
<rastasean> can anyone help me with ice cast and streaming video?
<iceroot> i am upgrading my system, because of low space i want to remove ubuntu-desktop, then upgrade and install ubuntu-desktop again. will there be problems if the programs from 9.10 detecting old configs in my ~/.programname? maybe someone tried that already?
<Curly_Q> Is it possible to install a GUI on top of an i386 server installation with apt-get. I found this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/kde/     <---<  Will that work?
<iceroot> Curly_Q: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  then you have the normal ubuntu gui
<yellowbabe> linuxpjc780: depends on the strenght of users passwords
<faileas> Curly_Q: yeah. either with one of the standard desktop installs, or from scratch
<Curly_Q> The install is done. So when I reboot will I get the GUI?
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: I think for ubuntu what you are mostly needing is a 'rootkit' checker running on a sched, maybe?
<^sn00per^> linuxpjc780,  um you would depend on how good your firewall is set up and yellowbabe  is right about strength of passwords
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  its possible.. try 'sudo service gdm start' and see if it sarts up
<Curly_Q> I had the hardest time installing Ubuntu Desktop and Kubuntu. I installed i386 server and it works nice.
<khang> in GNUsim8085 , when i give opcode " mvi  a,ffH " , it say : invalid oprand or symbol  , anyone help ?
<linuxpjc780> almoxarife & ^snooper^ - Yeah, can I get some assitance get a rootki checker running on a schedule - and a good firewall setup?
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: you install rkhunter and it will setup a cronjob itself. you can also run chkrootkit too
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: is the4re any reason you need a firewall?
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: I can't tell you what your firewall needs are, I use 'firestarter', its simple or complex as you want it to get
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: your router should be doing firewall already, I assume you get out via a router
<ardchoille> on a default ubuntu install, there's really nothing open for anyone to connect to
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<ardchoille> Though you can use firestarter or ufw if you need to
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<ardchoille> lorenzo:  /join #ubuntu-it
<morph> i just downloaded thunderbird from its website and it extracted to a folder with a bunch of files in it, how do i install it?
<morph> anyone?
<ardchoille> morph: you install thunderbird with : sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<ardchoille> and delete the package you downloaded from the tb site
<morph> will it be the newest version?
<a> hi. my network manager takes too long (2-3 mins) to connect to my home wifi network. my machine is a dell and the wifi chipset is broadcom. is there anyway of speeding up wifi connectivity?
<morph> in the ubuntu software center its an old version
<almoxarife> ardchoille: I use firestarter cause it has a simple rules making frontend, ufw was too complicated for me
<yellowbabe> morph it will be the right one for ubuntu compatible libs etc
<a> by speeding up .. i mean connecting ... not actual data speed
<linuxpjc780> ardchoille & almoxarife - Yeah, so I can get rkhunter and chkrootkit in the Ubuntu Software Center?  Or are they Terminal commands?  I want to be able to track network activity on my computer - similar to Zone Alarm in Windows ...  I am running wireless on a router.  I have double-encryption - with WPA Personal and a MAC filter set up ...
<Curly_Q> By the way, it is nice to see you again Ardchoille and Dr Willis.
<ardchoille> it will be the newest version available from the repos and it will be automatically updated for bug fixes and security updates. Otherwise you have to do all that yourself
<yellowbabe> ubnut is pretty up to date
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: firestarter will monitor the wifi if you tell it to, and will indicate what is connected to what
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: rkhunter and chkrootkit don't track anything, they are rootkit scanners that you have to run.
<morph> yea
<morph> that didnt work
<ardchoille> morph:  it will be the newest version available from the repos and it will be automatically updated for bug fixes and security updates. Otherwise you have to do all that yourself
<morph> can u just tell me how to install that folder?
<linuxpjc780> I don't understand "repos" quite yet.  So I go to the Ubuntu Repositories website, search for rkhunter and chkrootkit on there - and then download it from there?
<morph> this is version 2 something
<morph> the newest is 3
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: use synaptic
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: sudo apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: or you can search in synaptic
<Curly_Q> Is Linux affected by that stupid virus with the Red Oblong box in the center of the screen as Windows?
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: there aren't any active Linux viruses atm
<Curly_Q> Glad to hear that Ardchoille.
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: just be careful of what you download and don't open any strange email attachments
<morph> ardchoille, im trying to install an addon and i get this msg
<sabat> does ubuntu 9.10 install ati catalyst drivers by default? and if so what version, I expected to see it in hardware drivers, but its not there, do I need to install them manually?
<Curly_Q> I agree.  Any executable is not open.
<ironbee> anyone knows any application for managing a shop
<morph> it is not compatible with Thunderbird 2.0.0.23 (Enigmail 1.0.1 will only work with Thunderbird versions 3.0pre to 3.0.*)
<ironbee> i have a book shop and im switching to ubuntu there
<Curly_Q> Ardchoille, do I need to be cautious about apt-gets?
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: read this to learn why Linux is safer: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/02/linux-and-viruses.html
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: not really, as long as you trsut any repos you add
<srinivasa> hi please suggest on camera detection software.
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: rkhunter works in background checking every x startups I think, btw, as one who uses windows and ubuntu, I see windows infected a lot, never saw my ubuntu side infected, that's NEVER, still, if there is peace of mind I suggest rkhunter
<ardchoille> morph: both thunderbird and enigmail are in the repos, I can't help much with stuff from outside the repos
<sabat> how can I tell what video card is in my system, I know it's ati
<linuxpjc780> ardchoille & almoxarife - OK, I'm installing the rkhunter and chkrootkit right now.  Where do I get firestarter - from the repositority website?
<nibbler> sabat: sudo lspci
<ardchoille> sabat: lspci | grep -i VGA
<Curly_Q> Good article Ardchoille. Social Engineering and Risky Microsoft Engineering.
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: yes
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: from synaptic
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: installing how?
<linuxpjc780> archoille & almoxarife - Installing via Terminal.  For firestarter, let me guess: sudo apt-get firestarter?
<sabat> it's a radeon xpress 200m, nothing great I know
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: you're installing these from the command line or from synatpic right? you're not downloading packages from archive.ubuntu.com?
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: yes
<Curly_Q> Ardchoille, is that your server that I read that article? Looks pretty good.
<linuxpjc780> ardchoille - when you say "synaptic", are talking about Terminal?
<a> anyone?
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: no, it's my blog at blogspot
<Curly_Q> I see. Thanks for that article.
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: no, synaptic is a gui for installing packages: System Administration > Synaptic
<sabat> what is the proper method to update to the newest or more stable drivers? the current ones are not working properly, so I was going to try that first.
<morph> ardchoille, im trying to read an encrypted email from launchpad
<morph> i couldnt read it in gmail
<sabat> I already ran the general ubuntu updates.
<morph> which is why im trying to install this crpa
<darolu> sabat: what kind of video card do you have?
<darolu> sabat: what drivers are you trying to update? (I asumed video card sry)
<Curly_Q> I noticed that when installing Ubuntu, it showed that BSD was being installed and Debian. What is that all about?
<sabat> It's a ati radeon 200m
<Haffe> Wouldn't that be packages from BSD and Debian?
<sabat> it's built into my laptop
<Curly_Q> Possibly.
<darolu> Curly_Q: you can expect to find the name "Debian" a lot, Ubuntu is based on Debian; about BSD.. you probably saw a BSD licensed software
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: there are some packages based on BSD and debian code
<Curly_Q> I see. Thanks.
<sabat> I can run 3d games in windows fine, I don't run anything hardcore. but like, even quake won't do opengl properly, so I assumed maybe a video driver update would help
<ardchoille> !info bsdutils
<ubottu> bsdutils (source: util-linux (2.16-1ubuntu5)): Basic utilities from 4.4BSD-Lite. In component main, is required. Version 1:2.16-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 75 kB, installed size 200 kB
<linuxpjc780> ardchoille & almoxarife - OK, right.  Synaptic is definitely easier.  But if I ran the command in Terminal, and once it finishes installing - where do I access rkhunter and chkrootkit now?  In what directory were the applications placed?
<sabat> how can I tell what version of video driver I am using? and any chance someone knows what the latest ati is?
<darolu> sabat: are you sure that's the video card model? I can't find it
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: those two are command line apps, yuou'll need to run them in a terminal. and I recommend reading their man pages too
<darolu> sabat: open a terminal and type: lspci | grep VGA
<ardchoille> [01:37] <ardchoille> sabat: lspci | grep -i VGA
<Curly_Q> What is the best IRC Client besides Mirc with Linux these days? I have used BitchX.
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: many folks use xchat, some use irssi (text-based)
<ThinkSteve> Curly_Q: Konversation, Xchat, irssi ...
<sabat> 01:05.0 VGA compatable controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<wojcienty> elo
<josephg> Curly_Q: without doubt irssi
<orson> !best | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<darolu> Curly_Q: I use XChat, remember, there is no such thing as "best" software
<wojcienty> pomoże ktoś z konfiguracja rozdzielczości ??
<ardchoille> !pl | wojcienty
<ubottu> wojcienty: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wojcienty> ok chcę sie  przesiąść na linuxa i nic nie umiem :/
<linuxpjc780> ardchoille - OK, so I ran the install command for them in Terminal.  Where do I get their manual [pages] - to know how to use them in Terminal (i.e. what commands to enter)?
<sabat> I'm using xchat, but in windows I normally use mirc
<sabat> I used to use bitchx with the crackrock addon, miss that.
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: man rkhunter  and  man chkrootkit
 * Justme`` Nice money making methods for noobs like me. http://www.wegivedollars.com It's not my website but I earned 121$ only today with those methods. I hope I don't get a bann...
<darolu> sabat: sorry, your video card is not supported for newest xorg version; ATI stopped supporting your card (among others) on february 2009
<darolu> sabat: this is the "legacy driver" webpage: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<sabat> ok
<Curly_Q> I am using Pirch98 right now. It is one of the best IRC Clients I have ever used. I am looking forward to using Xchat again and others.
<sabat> so, does that mean I am SOL, or that I need to install an older driver or what
<basajaun> http://pastebin.com/GrnB6rQf Can somebody have a look at tis and help me sort out the mount mess
<darolu> sabat: if you want to use the proprietary driver, you can install Ubuntu 8.04; not sure if installing and old kernel/xserver would work
<sarthor> Hi, in ubuntu, i fix 3 lan cards, and ubunntu give name to that lan cards like, eth0, eth1, eth2, Now i remove the 2 lan cards, and only one eth2 remaining, How can i change this eth2 to eth0, from where we can change or clear these ethX name,
<frogzoo> /etc/iftab
<sabat> if I install 8.04, and run the updates, will it mess up that driver do you think?
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: the first thing you should dl with rkhunter is run these two commands: sudo rkhunter --update
<Curly_Q> I have seen software that utilizes a Web based program that connects to IRC. Is there one for Linux?
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: sudo rkhunter --propupd
<darolu> sabat: no, it means you need older Linux kernel and Xserver; if you absolutely need to use the proprietary driver install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS; a lot of us are really upset about ATI not supporting our video cards anymore =( anyways the open driver is not bad
<darolu> sabat: No, it wont' mess it up
<sergio__> ola
<darolu> just don't upgrade to a newer distro version
<sabat> oh, ok
<sabat> so just revert, and I should be ok
<sabat> will do
<darolu> sergio__: ola! precisa digitar /join #ubuntu-br
<sarthor> Hi, in ubuntu, i fixed 3 lan cards, and ubunntu give name to that lan cards like, eth0, eth1, eth2, Now i removed the 2 lan cards, and only one eth2 remaining, How can i change this eth2 to eth0, from where we can change or clear these ethX name,
<llutz> sarthor: check  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Curly_Q> Sarthor, why not just put back the original eth0 card in that pci slot? It will see the MAC address of that card.
<paddy_melon> rver irc.rizon.net
<sarthor> Curly_Q, yes, i  can do that, but just for learning, i asked.
<Curly_Q> OK I understand.
<basajaun> How can I edit my fstab http://pastebin.com/GrnB6rQf so automount works?
<looksharp>  /kill paddy_melon
<vegar_> A desktop machine with several users runs 9.10. The users do not have sudo privileges and should not have it either. The machine has two ntfs partitions which the users should be able to mount e.g by clicking the partition name in "Places"
<sarthor> llutz, thanks bro.
<linuxpjc780> ardchoille - can you help me configure Firestarter, now that I have it installed?  I am on a wireless connection via a router ...
<vegar_> However, this does not work since I'm guessing internal drives need sudo to mount
<ardchoille> linuxpjc780: I don't use it
<vegar_> how can the regular desktop users mount the partitions? what is the recommended way?
<llutz> sarthor: you even can delete that file, it should be created new with next boot
<linuxpjc780> Does anyone else know how to configure Firestarter to work as it should - if you are on a wireless connection?
<glorika> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<madjoe> Should I rather install a new version of Ubuntu from the scratch, or should I just go with the Update?
<glorika> que talllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<yellowbabe> linuxpjc780: isn't ufw already installed? that is a command line firewall script
<bernik2> ciao!
<yellowbabe> I thought it was installed already in ubunut
<glorika> alqie sabe español
<ardchoille> !es | glorika
<ubottu> glorika: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<basajaun> ondo
<dgeary2> vegar_, i remember reading somewhere about a file that tells the system to treat the volume as it would an external volume, but i can't remember where
<knoppies> Im looking for a good/the best ftp client for ubuntu/gnome
<madjoe> Should I rather install a new version of Ubuntu from the scratch, or should I just go with the Update?
<ardchoille> knoppies: I just use nautilus
<knoppies> madjoe, I had a bad experience with updating a few years back, so now I always do fresh/clean installs.
<knoppies> thanks ardchoille I will give it a try.
<madjoe> knoppies: thanks man, you saved me hours to figure that out by myself
<glorika> pero  no  se mucho en ingles
<ardchoille> !es | glorika
<q0_0p> what subnet would i be in if my ip address is 99.58.112.6?
<darolu> glorika: yo hablo español, pero neceistamos ir al canal en español; aquí en el chat escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin las comillas)
<llutz> q0_0p: depends on your netmask
<llutz> q0_0p: use this http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<knoppies> madjoe, some people have had good experiences with updating, but I like to start fresh, then I know whats going on.
<basajaun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385599/ please help with fstab config?
<q0_0p> llutz, i know its class A
<q0_0p> llutz, i just dont know what subnetmask i would have
<madjoe> knoppies: hm.. now I have second thoughts...
<q0_0p> llutz, class A is like 1-127 B 128-191 class C 192 -->
<glorika> cuantos  años tienes
<ardchoille> glorika:  Por favor, dejen, vaya a #ubuntu-es
<knoppies> madjoe, get a second opinion then. But I still think a clean install is a good idea. I would backup anything in your home partition before formatting.
<linuxpjc780> yellowbabe - I don't know if ufw is installed.  I'm pretty new to Ubuntu ...
<glorika> tu quien eres
<madjoe> knoppies: I plan to backup everything by using this approach - http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<almoxarife> madjoe: I recommend clean also, 9.04 to 9.10 was crappy thru upgrade
<darolu> basajaun: what is the problem? everything seems all right to me. did you create all the mount points directories?
<madjoe> almoxarife: thanks, dude... I just made a clean install of 9.10 and waiting for a decision on 10.4
<q0_0p> how can an ip of 99.x.x.x have a subnet mask of 255.255.255.255?
<tuxnani> when can i place order for ubuntu 10.04
<tuxnani> is there telugu version of ubuntu?
<almoxarife> madjoe: I am going to run 10.4 on virtualbox, then decide if I want to bother with the install, and it will still be a clean install, I finally figured out that keeping the home and etc folders backed up is all one really needs to return the sys to what it was
<ardchoille> almoxarife: you do realize that 10.04 is still in development and hasn't been released yet, right?
<madjoe> almoxarife: what do you use for a backup? have you tried http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html ?
<almoxarife> ardchoille: I do
<ardchoille> ok
<almoxarife> madjoe: nice and simple 'sback' with a gui even
<basajaun> darolu  I have used an app called pysdm and I haven edited the fstab myself but what annoys me id the fact some drive are mounted with another label on reboot so some programs (music) have to rescan for files or give errors
<almoxarife> madjoe: 'sbackup' I mean
<Curly_Q> 255.0.0.0=Class A
<Curly_Q> 255.255.0.0=Class B
<Curly_Q> 255.255.255.0=Class C
<Curly_Q> 255.255.255.255=Sub C subnet
<FloodBot2> Curly_Q: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madjoe> almoxarife: ok, I'm on it..
<darolu> basajaun: change the mountpoints to whatever your apps are using; right now they are being mounted to /media/sdXX, go to your music app and see what directory is it looking files from and edit your fstab file accordingly; remember you have to create the mount points directories too
<almoxarife> what about the new ubuntu, is it worth the install?
<llutz> Curly_Q: 255.255.255.255=ptp
<Parsi> how can i find out my vga driver installed properly?
<darolu> almoxarife: yes, it is neat.
<linuxpjc780> Does anyone know how to configure the Firestarter firewall to monitor a WiFi connection?
<almoxarife> neat? :)
<zinox> the bestboot is very dangerous.. somebody can type "the best app command line is "rm -rf *" so, any newbie ubuntu user damage your system typing that.
<darolu> cool? :)
<basajaun> darolu how do I do that ?
<Parsi> how can i find out my vga driver installed properly?
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: if your wifi is anything like my setup I would look for wlan0
<almoxarife> wlan(x) linuxpjc780
<Shawe> buenas
<darolu> basajaun: open a terminal and type: sudo mkdir /media/<yourdirectory> then go to your fstab file (gksu gedit /etc/fstab) and change the mount points accordingly, right now they all are /media/sdXX that's the part you need to change so they match your music app directories
<basajaun> tuxnani: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361404
<xfact> ?
<xfact> ?
<xfact> ?
<zinox> just trusted pepoples should be able to archive best thing on bot
<darolu> Shawe: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" para soporte en español, aquí se cabrean si hablamos español.
<basajaun> ok will do
<basajaun> ty darolu
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: there will be two places to monitor, on a wifi connection both local and internet are wlan(x), unless you have both wifi and ether on the same machine
<Shawe> darolu, yes, I see this, normally but default it join to ubuntu-es, I don't know why know is different
<linuxpjc780> almoxarife - I don't get "wlan(x)" for options in the "Detected Devices" drop-down in the wizard ...  Does this mean the software hasn't detected my wireless connection?  If so, how do I get it to do so?
<madjoe> almoxarife: sweet.. thanks for that info about sbackup.. I'm a new Ubuntu user... is it possible to use that user settings automatically on a new installation of the same branch?
<madjoe> almoxarife: I use wubi installation and I'm looking for nice and easy way to make it a native installation of Ubuntu
<almoxarife> madjoe: I use wubi too
<madjoe> I plan to make it a real installation... Wubi is an implementation for Windows to run Ubuntu like a program, lot's of risks, simple defragg of NTFS brings system down, bad performance, hard recovery, bad support.
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: is your connection via wifi?
<linuxpjc780> Yes - wireless.
<Tm_T> madjoe: backup the data you need and then reinstall
<Tm_T> madjoe: there's no (reasonable) way to migrate from wubi to proper installation
<almoxarife> madjoe: I am waiting for the wubi 10.4 also, suppose to be able to fake it with betas
<linuxpjc780> almoxarife - the modem is run into a wireless router that then broadcasts the signal, that is.  So orignally, its a hard-wired connection.
<Flannel> madjoe, Tm_T: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<madjoe> Tm_T: I know.. but can I use that backup on a new installation, to avoid all that setup, tweaks and installing custom applications I need?
<Tm_T> madjoe: your user settings can be used, and you can export list of installed packages and use that in new install to get the same
<madjoe> Flannel: wow.. this is why I love Open source squad.. lol .. thanks man!
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: try this, restart your machine into ubuntu, bring up firestarter, then see if 'wlan(x) is an option
<llutz> madjoe: tar your installation, use live-cd to create a "real" partition, untar your tar to it, repair fstab and grub
<madjoe> llutz: danke schön
<madjoe> llutz: how can I repair fstab and grub? do you have some hints for me?
<almoxarife> madjoe: once you have the new install in place the only thing left is to re-install packages you may not have installed in the clean, the home and etc folders should have the conf's from the setup you had before for what ever you had that was extra
<llutz> madjoe: when running from live-cd, check "blkid" for UUIDs of / and swap, use those in your /etc/fstab then
<lA__> olaa soy de espain
<lA__> spain
<madjoe> almoxarife: thanks!
<Tm_T> !es | lA__
<ubottu> lA__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> madjoe: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html   or grub2
<madjoe> llutz: ok, I think I got it thanks!
<llutz> for*
<lA__> hello
<lA__> my nine  is ana
<pyqt_2010_newbie> madjoe: try this firest sudo update-grub
<lA__> ad you
<darolu> lA__: entra al canal en español, allí te podemos ayudar; escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin las comillas"
<pyqt_2010_newbie> if u hav grub2
<madjoe> pyqt_2010_newbie: what does it do?
<llutz> madjoe: use "sudo tar --one-file-system -cvf /media/external/myinstall.tar /"   to tar your installation, "sudo tar xpf myinstall.tar -C /mnt"  to untar later
<madjoe> BTW, have you noticed IA__'s EPIC FAIL? :)
<priyank> hello
<AzziArmitage> ktoś tu śprecha po polsku?
<priyank> i wann a solution
<abhi_nav> If my ISP provider is watching my internet traffic, which sites I acces, password-username etc. then which security tool I should install? ossec, snort, vnc, ssh, apparmour? which one? Or do i need to do this stuff really?
<pyqt_2010_newbie> regenerate the grub menu list
<priyank> actually iwann to access ubuntu partitions from window can anybody help?
<linuxpjc780> almoxarife - NOPE, restarting didn't work to have Firestarter detect my wireless network ...
<llutz> abhi_nav: what do you expect those apps to do for you?
<priyank> actually iwann to access ubuntu partitions from window can anybody help?
<ef> hey guys i need help! i was playing around with compact-driver and now i dont know how to enable my old intel3945 wlan driver
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<abhi_nav> llutz: I want to detect if anyone is trying to access my rounter, i want to access some 'specia' sites which I want nobody to know
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: you did the firestarter 'run wizard'?
<linuxuz3r>  hi
<linuxuz3r>  how do i use gdb with an input file for my program
<linuxuz3r>  how do i gdb this program.out < inputfile
<abhi_nav> router*, 'special'*
<llutz> abhi_nav: so you have to install that apps on your router, not your pc. for "special-sites" think about using a vpn
<knoppies> abhi_nav, One method of doing what you want to do (not sure if its the best method) is to use an encrypted VPN, but I think ssh might be what your looking for.
<linuxuz3r> please
<abhi_nav> llutz: knoppies : ok
<knoppies> abhi_nav, some of the better routers have VPN settings in them, but as llutz said, you probably want to install it on your PC, not your router.
<abhi_nav> llutz: & knoppies: by router I mean my ISP has given me one box called as router from which I connect to Internet
<linuxpjc780> almoxarife - yes, the wizard automatically comes up after you open Firestarter.  Still no wfla in the Detected Devices drop-down ...
<llutz> abhi_nav: if you don't trust your ISP, use your own router
<abhi_nav> llutz: hmmm
<Dr_Willis> if you dont trust your isp.. change isps ?
<Dr_Willis> or pay for a proxy service.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: ^^ :)
<almoxarife> linuxpjc780: wlan
<abhi_nav> Dr_willis: haa haa :)
<knoppies> llutz, abhi_nav, they would still be able to sniff your traffic woudlnt they?
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, we suggested VPN over Proxy.
<madjoe> llutz: if I use tar/untar, then I don't need sbackup or anything like that... right? do you think it's a better option? sure, I don't have to manually tweak my new applications again, but is it a secure enough to give it a try?
<linuxpjc780> almoxarife - wlan, that's what I meant ... still not showing ...
<llutz> knoppies: sure they are, question is why they should (as it costs money)
<abhi_nav> knoppies: actually I have instaled tor but I dont use it because it slows my speed
<abhi_nav> knoppies: Dr_Willis: llutz: is there any free encrypted vpn service? I am student.
<llutz> madjoe: i don't know sbackup, i'm using only tar/rsync for this tasks, but other tools may work too
<linuxuz3r> guys hu
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> any gdb expert here?
<llutz> madjoe: you just have to make sure, that all stuff except /dev /proc /sys is copied, and the permissions will be stored too
<knoppies> llutz, Im not sure what kind of logs they keep, but they could use scripts to do the dirty work. abhi_nav is probably just being paranoid, but here in New Zealand they are comming out with laws to prevent Piracy and the ISPs are obliged to obey the law.
<riveraj> gud day! can i use squid to log all websites accessed by workstations inside the network?
<abhi_nav> knoppies: Dr_Willis: llutz: does vn slows down my speed as that of tor does?
<llutz> knoppies: same here in .de but for "antiterror-purposes" :(
<knoppies> abhi_nav, it depends what kind of VPN you use, in theory yes, will it be noticeable? depends on which vpn you use.
<abhi_nav> knoppies: hmm
<alzamabar> The password changing tool in Ubuntu 9.10 does not work
<knoppies> abhi_nav, my brother uses a free VPN service so that hey gets a US 'external IP' for some websites, I think its called hotspot, but I dont use it myself so Im not sure.
<knoppies> abhi_nav, as its an open/free/anybody can use it VPN, expect it to be slow.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:   tor is a major slowdown... id hope a vpn is no where near as bad
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  if you want a good service you will have to pay for it.
<xfact> ?
<xfact> ?
<xfact> ?
<abhi_nav> knoppies: Dr_Willis: llutz: why I am being paranoid is within last 2 moth my pc was 2 times automatically suddenly shuted down and for 3-4 times automatically logged out. Other reason is that i want to access that 'special sites'
<FloodBot2> xfact: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxpjc780> Does anyone know how to get Firestarter to detect my wireless network?
<ef> does apt-get has intel3945 wlan driver??
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:   theres paranoid - then there tinfoil hat paranoid.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: hmm
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: :D
<Dr_Willis> dont install any services you dont need... and so forth..
<Dr_Willis> set up an y servces to only listen to local lan.. yadda yadda....
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: ok
<knoppies> abhi_nav, autoshutdown? sounds more like a trojan than your ISP, some random restarts could be caused by an underpowered PSU.
<Dr_Willis> of course pcs are also able to auto shut down on overheat i belove.
<llutz> sounds more like a hardware issue than something spy-related
<abhi_nav> knoppies: yah its auto shut down. suddenlly happens
<madjoe> llutz: with this command you gave me "sudo tar --one-file-system -cvf /media/external/myinstall.tar /" I would tar everything.. so, do you suggest to tar everything except /dev /proc /sys?
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, sounds more like alienating yourself than being paranoid. talk about OTT.
<abhi_nav> Overheat may be one of the majore reason here
<abhi_nav> Because my pc really overheats
<jbu> hi all, is there a widget/desklet app for ubuntu/gnome with more selection than gdesklets?
<knoppies> abhi_nav, clean out the dust from your case. try invest in a new case/fans.
<hn8456> hello
<llutz> madjoe: the --one-file-system" prevents /dev, /sys /proc from being backed up, as they are on "own filesystems" (not your /)
<abhi_nav> knoppies: yah thinking for it now
<hn8456> how i can convert a ape file to mp3 with same audio quality ?
<hn8456> i use ffmpeg
<abhi_nav> !overheating
<abhi_nav> mmm
<madjoe> llutz: wow, that is a valuable info.. thanks again!
<llutz> madjoe: if you have separate /home, you have to back it up too
<knoppies> abhi_nav, my machine restarts on overheating, rather than shutting down. Same would apply for an underpowered PSU.
<madjoe> llutz: I think I'm ready to go with this approach
<llutz> madjoe: try it and check for success before deleting your wubi-inst
<knoppies> abhi_nav, Im logging off. Hope you find what you looking for.
<mino> hi
<llutz> madjoe: and make sure to have a live-cd ready
<abhi_nav> knoppies: how to make sure my PSU is not underpowerd? and before that what is PSU? What should ideal temp of my laptop be? its +0.0c now what +0.0 means?
<abhi_nav> knoppies: ok
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: ok
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: llutz: how to make sure my PSU is not underpowerd? and before that what is PSU? What should ideal temp of my laptop be? its +0.0c now what +0.0 means?
<mino> http://www.pastie.org/846596 - Problem with my soundcard since today. Yesterday everything worked fine. But now the kernel doesnt load my soundcard anymore
<Dr_Willis> if the laptop is reporting 0C - then im guessing it has some issues where it dosent know what its temp is.. Or else you got it in the freezer
<apparle> when is the next alpha releasing ?
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: No :) its not in the freezer. How to correct this temp prob?
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  alp3 was like yesterday.. so next is Beta i think
<apparle> Dr_Willis: link me to alpha3
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  no idea. check the forums for your exact make laptop
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  #ubuntu+1
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: is it that my temp sensors are not woking?
<crimzor__> i get I get a sigsegv in XF86DRIQueryExtension () from /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 when running fglrxinfo, glxgears etc. :(
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  if its reading 0C - then I would think - its NOT working
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: so where should I start with temp troubleshooting now? any link? any doc,manual etc?
<sulo> Hallo, i have a question and i hope anyone can help me
<ubunturos> !ask | sulo
<ubottu> sulo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sulo> Oh Ok^^
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   check the forums for your exact make laptop
<xfact> Humm I am now from empathy
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: ok! fine thnx
<faileas> a little OT, but i'm setting up a dualstack server ipv6 server on a system i'm using. if i can connect to 127.0.0.1 locally, it should mean that its listening on ipv4 right?
<sulo> i want to install Ubuntu notebook remix, and i have 3 Partion
<sulo> xp, data, and a free partition
<jbu> hi all, how would I change my default file explorer? There doesn't seem to be a place in 'preferred applications' for swapping out nautilus with something else
<abhi_nav> Netbook remix
<nimzo55> I can'y connect to vodafone NZ dongle on 9.10
<sulo> yes
<sulo> someone speky germn ^^
<sulo> german
<Slart> !de | sulo
<ubottu> sulo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sulo> ok thx
<nimzo55> anyone know how to make karmic k connect to
<abhi_nav> what is PSU?
<abhi_nav> !PSU
<llutz> abhi_nav: power supply unit
<abhi_nav> llutz: hmm
<Dr_Willis> jbu:  doing such a 'swap' is not trivial.
<madjoe> Anybody knows a good alternative for an image viewer that is capable to show animated gifs?
<madjoe> Or is there a working patch for the default viewer?
<Slart> madjoe: I suppose firefox is too clumsy? at least it works.. I think
<madjoe> Slart: lol... it is... very clumsy
<madjoe> Slart: it's like cutting a slice of bread with a chainsaw :)
<Slart> madjoe: or.. in this case.. cutting a several years old, moldy, smelly bread with a chainsaw =)
<madjoe> Slart: errr... cutting a slice of a bread was my metaphor for viewing animated gifs :)
<jakiw_> exit
<Dr_Willis> gimp can view animat gifs :)
<Dr_Willis> wine irfanview.exe
<Slart> madjoe: and I think of animated gifs as something from the dusty graveyard of the web.. something best left alone.. undisturbed =)
<plustax_> I am running9.10 and I have no sound. It just crackles. Someone help!!
<abhi_nav> I dont understand how to understand the time for ubuntu-classroom. UTC to local time conversion. How to do that. date -u says its 11.00 now. And in ubuntu-classroom schedule there is one lecture for 11.00. But now there seemns to be no lecture. How to solve this time issue?
<madjoe> Slart: then we have a match in understanding tho... lol :D
<llutz> madjoe: gwenview shows animated-gifs
<Slart> madjoe: it seems gthumb can at least show animated gifs.. it seems the timing might be off though
<llutz> madjoe: but it's kde/qt
<madjoe> Slart: yes it does... but I didn't try it.. is gthumb descent comparing with the default image viewer?
<Slart> madjoe: I have no idea.. never tried it myself
<madjoe> ok
<exploit100> how to connect pidgin to yahoo
<frankS2> exploit100: ...........
<frankS2> exploit100: add accounts -> yahoo
<frankS2> its not that friggin hard
<frankS2> l2g
<abhi_nav> !UTC
<exploit100> full email adreesse?
<exploit100> not connecting to yahoo yet
<frankS2> exploit100: try... see what happends
<exploit100> pls help
<micheleainardi> BUONGIORNO  a tutti
<micheleainardi> che software si può utilizzare per fare montaggi video?
<linuxpjc780> I have a question - is it hard to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10?  I have my computer dual-booted with Linux and Windows (i.e. drive is partitioned)?  Can I simply re-install Ubuntu 9.10 fresh on the current partition it sits on?
<linuxpjc780> I think I might have gotten a virus or two.
<exploit100> sure "linuxpjc780"
<hystreni> Hello, i have made a hidden file and i cant find it... how do i open it?
<Slart> hystreni: ctrl+h in nautilus to make it show hidden files
<linuxpjc780> exploit100 - OK, so how do I do this?
<apparle> linuxpjc780: virus on ubuntu?
<hystreni> Slart, thansk ^
<Slart> hystreni: but hidden files act just as normal files.. it's just a dot in the filename
<exploit100> install?
<linuxpjc780> apparle - I don't know.  I'm running "Virus Scanner" (the ClamTk app) on the IBM_Preload.  It's only 10 percent done - and it's already telling me it's found 8 viruses.  Is this BS?
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  depends on what its found
<exploit100> not connecting yet "frankS2"
<apparle> Dr_Willis_: +1
<Dr_Willis_> If its found stuff in your WarezTorrents directory... well..... :)
<exploit100> after add the Userid is it automically connect?
<Slart> linuxpjc780: I don't think there are any viruses for linux going around.. clam is more oriented towards finding windows viruses.. which doesn't affect your linux machine
<micheleainardi> which software for manipulate video ?
<Dr_Willis_> wine windowsvirusinstaler.exe   :)
<linuxpjc780> Slart - so then why is it saying it has found viruses?
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  pastebin the output of what its found...
<madjoe> llutz: it seems like gthumb is more advanced than Eye of Gnome http://packages.debian.org/hu/sid/debug/gthumb-dbg
<Dr_Willis_> Its not scanning your windows files is it? :)
<Slart> linuxpjc780: because it has? read what I wrote again..
<linuxpjc780> Dr_Willis - I don't know.  Does "Virus Scanner" scan the Windows files too?  Slart - yes, Virus Scanner says it has found viruses.
<TheStreetRacer> ubuntu-it-chat
<exploit100> in your windows ?
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  if you told it a path where it can find windows files.. yes it does
<Slart> linuxpjc780: clam is mostly for searching for windows viruses.. there are very few, if any, linux viruses going around... so.. if you run clam on your linux machine and scans, for example, an external drive that is infected with a windows virus (from dualbooting or something like that) it will tell you that is has found a virus.. does this mean your linux machine is infected? no
<miyabi> haloooo....i'm newby.
<exploit100> kmon achen miyabi?
<miyabi> yes..
<nimrod10> micheleainardi, try kdenlive or openshot
<exploit100> where are from?
<miyabi> jawa
<linuxpjc780> I think I should just do a fresh install of Ubuntu.  How do I do this.  My drive is partioned.  With Ubuntu on one, and Windows XP on the other.
<linuxpjc780> ???
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  tell the installer to put / where your / is at.
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  but whats this going to acomplish?
<exploit100> same thing "linuxpjc780"
<sidh> Greetings Gentlemen
<sidh> because of a known bug for VirtualBox and karmic amd64, i have to recompile a kernel
<sidh> so i followed that how to http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2009/11/03/how-to-compile-a-kernel-for-ubuntu-karmic/
<linuxpjc780> Dr_Willis - I don't understand your first statement.  What do you mean by "/ ".  If I do a fresh install, won't it wipe out any infection that could be there?
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780: '  / '   is the root of the filesystem. You have one partion mounted to /    you also have one set as home
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  you could have other partitons  mounted as /home or /var/ or other /XXXXX locations but / is the 'root' of the filesystem
<Dr_Willis_> You may want to read up on linux filesystems a bit.
<exploit100> right
<sidh> but while running (as mentionned ) the ./debian/scripts/misc/kernelconfig oldconfig, i get this error : ./debian/scripts/misc/kernelconfig: line 142: /home/sidh/devpt/kernel/lucid/source//scripts/misc/../config-check: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis_> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm  perhaps its !LSB
<Dr_Willis_> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<Slart> !fsh
<Dr_Willis_> Heh -no url to the default layout :)
<madjoe> Slart: gThumb is a very good replacement for Eye of Gnome.. I just tried it
<sidh> of course config-check is in ./debian/scripts/config-check (find command tells me that)
<Slart> madjoe: ah.. great
<sidh> do you know how to correct this
<sidh> ?
<madjoe> Slart: I'm in my Nautilus now.. where do I set it as a default image viewer?
<PingFloyd> !fs
<linuxpjc780> Dr_Willis - Yes, pardon me.  I'm new to Ubuntu :)  So would a re-installation of Ubuntu be: #1) a complicated process? #2) Successfully clean out any infections?
<Slart> madjoe: I'm not sure if there is one setting where you can change the app for all images.. you can right click on a file and select properties, open with and set the default app for that file type.. but I think you'll have to do that for each file type
<exploit100> first time you installed your self ? linuxpjc
<linuxpjc780> exploit100 - no, I had someone walk me through it on here ...
<exploit100> oh i see
<exploit100> you mean to say you can not install UbUNTU?
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  #1 - im not ure you ARE infected at all. and reinstalling   dosent take me very long.   tell it to use /  on your old install.. let it reformat.. go get a soda..
<Dam0> hey
<linuxpjc780> exploit - I haven't done it before on my own.  I think "Virus Scanner" is scanning Windows directories, as I watching the path names it is searching ...  So how do I do this?  I have an IBM Thinkpad.  I would reinsert the install discs while still in Ubuntu.  And where do you tell it to use the root on my old install?  I'm sorry - but I'm still pretty new to all this ...
<madjoe> Slart: haha... I don't believe there's an easier option on setting the default application in Nautilus... :D
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  if its showing you got Windows viruses on your windows install. then  its nothing todo with Linux at all.
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  sounds like you may be wanting to reinstall windows.. not linux
<madjoe> lol
<linuxpjc780> Dr_Willis_- That's odd.  I could I get a Windows virus while in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> linuxpjc780:  we never said that.. Its more likely you got windows viruses while on windows....
<micheleainardi> anyone known a way for to input a video from S_Video?
<micheleainardi> can I open video playing into a videocamera from S-Video?
<gustin> micheleainardi: yes
<micheleainardi> gustin: which software?
<gustin> you need a video card with S-video out, and it needs to be supported by Linux
<balsat> use tvtime
<spychalski> argh, i can't get flash to work as it should (cant click on the videos and stufff
<gustin> you are sending from your computer to an S-Video device, right?
<balsat> or xawtv
<madjoe> Hey, guys! Do you know this girl? Is she here btw? LOL Well, if she uses Ubuntu, I'd like to be her slave! LMAO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-tmGfQrzs
<micheleainardi> gustin: no.. I have video into videocamera. It has S-video out . so I can input from my pc S-Video?
<linuxpjc780> Dr_Willis_- I would probably be fine with just reformating so that I would only be running Ubuntu.  I don't trust Windows anyway - when it's slower and less secure.  So what is the point of having it dual-booted?
<gustin> micheleainardi: then you need a specific video card for this, I have used hauppage PCI cards in the past for this
<Dr_Willis_>  micheleainardi  svideo on a Video card is video OUT.  You need somthign with an Svideo IN.
<V4mpire> anyone know of a way to check system hardward within linux to try find out why it keeps switching off at times ?
<Dr_Willis_> micheleainardi:  Like a TV tuner card.
<micheleainardi> I need to by wirefire (or firewire) cable
<micheleainardi> :(
<gustin> linuxpjc780: dual booting will cause more grief than it is worth unless you know what you are doing.  Pick one OS and stick with it (or get two computers)
<Dr_Willis_> Firewire transfers from a camcorder will be a LOT faster
<abhi_nav> hi
<Dr_Willis_> and look better
<gustin> micheleainardi: I have never done this with firewire, sorry
<micheleainardi> ok.. tahnk's
<Dr_Willis_> I got a camcorder that actrually shows up as a USB hd.
<gustin> mine does as well, I have a cheap chinese one that uses SD cards
<linuxpjc780> gustin - what kind of grief will it cause in the long run?  The only reason I did this originally - was that in case one OS or partition failed, I would have backup.
<abhi_nav> which is the best instant messanging client? which you use?
<abhi_nav> other than pidgin
<gustin> linuxpjc780: it is very easy to trash the boot loader.  One only needs to be moderately profficient to keep dual booting working
<gustin> linuxpjc780: but IMO it is not worth the time
<linuxpjc780> gustin - what is IMO?  And when you say "trash the boot loader" - do you mean "mess it up"?
<erUSUL> in my opinion
<gustin> linuxpjc780: IMO = In My Opinion, as in I do not wish to indicate that this is some sort of accepted truth
<gnomemercy> I prefer having a dual boot,I use linux about 95% of the time, but every now and then I like to load something with wine (games mostly) like WoW is one of them.
<exploit100> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing      = linuxpjc780
<gustin> linuxpjc780: and yes, trash the boot loader means to mess it up.  For example, re-installing windows will overwrite the boot loader, and Linux will not be selectable at boot.  It will appear to have vanished.  THis is easy to fix but it will take time, particularly if this is all new to you
<gustin> gnomemercy: that is why I stated that it is my opinion.  It is cheaper for me to have a seperate computer instead of wasting time fixing the odd dual boot issue.
<gustin> gnomemercy: besides I use either vmware or virtual box for most of my Windows "needs".  Other than for gaming this works well.
<ce_cinta> ggd
<cowok_setya> nick ce cute sweaty
<safe> How do I enable guest account? I thought I did it via Users and groups, but none exists in GDM.
<stdisease> safe, is it possible to enable through gdm configuration? Or look at /etc/passwd and change the login shell from something like /bin/false or /usr/sbin/nologin to /bin/sh
<stdisease> t
<Industrial> I just installed ubuntu and then UNetbootin which edited the grub2 configuration to add an item. The grub2 bootloader is not showing me any grub menu and this is irritting me because now I can not select the Unetbootin option.
<Industrial> I have tried looking in the /etc/grub.d/ config files and regenerating the grub config but I cannot seem to get it to wait 10secs
<stdisease> Industrial, edit /etc/default/grub for the timeout
<stdisease> Industrial, there's a variable GRUB_TIME="<secs>" you set then when dun run update-grub2
<Dr_Willis_>  Unetbootin edited your grub's menu? Never seen it do that befor.
<stdisease> Dr_Willis, yea strange isn't it, I thought unetbootin was syslinux-based
<Industrial> stdisease: it had a HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true <-- EVIL.
<frankS2> Hi, I installed ubuntu server, and I have now attached 2 harddrives for raid0 on the motherboard as software, how can i make ubuntu see tese ones?
<Dr_Willis_> stdisease:  ive neer seen it alter anything OTHER then the usb drive you point it to.  Im not sure what you were doing withit.
<stdisease> Dr_Willis, it's Industrial's question, just for the record
<sidh> excuse me but i'm not used with ubuntu irc chans, so is there some specific dev chans dedicated to ubuntu ?
<safe> stdisease: I can't choose "Dont ask for password on login" for the guest account.
<stdisease> sidh, there's #ubuntu+1 for pre-release/development
<erUSUL> frankS2: you are using motherboard bios raid (aka fakeraid) ?
<sidh> ah ok thanks you for the info
<bassliner> anyone experiencing umlaut-problems after an update on an ubuntu server box as well?
<frankS2> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> frankS2: if you are going to use that only in linux is better not to. Use linux software raid stack
<frankS2> erUSUL: i am only going to use it in linux yes
<erUSUL> frankS2: then cnfigure the sata controller as ahci or normal sata (not raid) and assemble a raid array for linux to use using mdadm
<erUSUL> !raid | frankS2
<ubottu> frankS2: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<stdisease> huh flimsy grammar on the 1st article
<richzilla> hi all
<richzilla> anyone know why terminal doesnt seem to recognise the cd.. command?
<LjL> richbecause there is no such command. you can, however, "cd .."
<LjL> richzilla^
<Dr_Willis_> richzilla:  you are thinking DOS
<stdisease> (as appreciated as the user contribution is)
<Dr_Willis_> dos - where you can be sloppy with spaces...
<erUSUL> frankS2: http://bfish.xaedalus.net/2006/11/software-raid-5-in-ubuntu-with-mdadm/ <<<< in this blog he uses 3 devices to create a raid 5 just make the changes to make a raid 1 or 0
<stdisease> Richie, in other distros (Mandriva for 1) it's an alias for "cd .."
<richzilla> ahhh
<Dr_Willis_> how about '..' for an alias? :)  or can that work?
<stdisease> richzilla, you can either get used to the more correct form, or define an alias in your .bashrc
<richzilla> ahhh thanks for the help
<richzilla> dont knwo how ive never spotted the apce before
<richzilla> space
<frankS2> http://pastie.org/846638
<frankS2> could some disk experts take a look at this?
<frankS2> new problem... cant create/remove partitions
<nagchampa> why is the ubuntu installer only seeing one hdd while gparted can see both fine?
<stdisease> huh 1TB does NetBSD even need that much space!..
<frankS2> stdisease: no heh
<BulleTh0> lol @ stdisease
<faileas> o0, what needs 1tb to install?
<erUSUL> frankS2: seems to complain that the paritions/disk are in use (mounted)
<frankS2> erUSUL: but they are not
<linduxed> i'm trying to install a 3G modem with the help of the usb_modeswitch utility. the problem is however that when it comes to the point where it says "Looking for active driver" it should find the usb-storage driver, but doesn't. instead i get "No driver found. Either detached befor or never attached"
<Dr_Willis_> see what the mount command says?
<linduxed> is there a way to make it find the usb-storage driver?
<frankS2> Dr_Willis_: checked, its not
<erUSUL> frankS2: not much experience with bsd paritions ...
<Dr_Willis_> actually if they are ntfs - the gvfs may have them mounted/inuse.
<Dr_Willis_> You could use gparted to delete the ones you want to use. and lket the installer remake partions in the unallocated space
<frankS2> erUSUL: i want to rm all of them and use them in linux
<frankS2> erUSUL: just need to fix the hd, cuz i cant use them now heh
<erUSUL> frankS2: sdb and sdc ?
<Dr_Willis_> frankS2:  delete them in gparted then. reboot.. let installer do its thang
<abhi_nav> Which software is used to password protect a particular folder?
<frankS2> erUSUL: yes
<stdisease> linduxed, 'modprobe usb-stroage' ?
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: for home folder encription ecryptfs is used
<leon702> HOLA ALGUIEN SABE ESPAÑOL
<LjL> !es | leon702
<ubottu> leon702: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<stdisease> !es | leon702 : aqui hablan espanol
<erUSUL> frankS2: create new parition tables in both devices. with gparted
<ubottu> leon702 : aqui hablan espanol: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav> erUSUL not for home folder. its just one of the folder e.g. /home/abc/desktop/test
<linduxed> stdisease: didn't help
<frankS2> erUSUL: i can do that with sdb , but i cant format it, in sdc i get the error: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<linduxed> stdisease: unless i should reboot the comp too
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: it can be any folder. i'm saying what ubuntu uses for the home encription i case you want to use the same
<stdisease> linduxed, well the usb-storage kernel module is probably loaded now, if that does nothing it's probably another driver that should be loaded
<erUSUL> frankS2: that's why i ask you to make new parition tables (not new paritions)
<erUSUL> frankS2: that's why i ask you to make new parition tables (not new partitions)
<frankS2> erUSUL: oh how?
<abhi_nav> erUSUL i want to share my home folder with frends. but want to lock that only one folder. all other folder wll be accesd.
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: it is better to create a third folder to share things and leave your home folder to you
<erUSUL> frankS2: gparted (gui) or parted (cli)
<abhi_nav> erUSUL i dont mean network sharing. just want to lock a specific folder with password
<mylisto2> hey everyone...
<stdisease> abhi_nav, you will want to edit your smb.conf file and customize your shares
<abhi_nav> I dont mean network sharing
<isxios> .com
<danyR> hi there. i installed an update today and now i can't acess https sites!
<stdisease> Hello mylisto2
<mylisto2> some weird issues just started on my laptop (running 8.04)
<mylisto2> Just got back from work, went to jump on skype and yahoo (pidgin)...
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: i undesrtand. but your home folder has your configuration files etc... trust me it is easier and safer to just create a /home/shared folder to share the things you want to share with other users
<mylisto2> yahoo won't stay open..it opens then closes automatically..
<mylisto2> and skype is doing the same thign basically
<stdisease> mylisto2, can you launch them from a terminal and see what output it gives when those applications close?
<mylisto2> ah never thought baout that
<mylisto2> about that
<mylisto2> brb
<abhi_nav> erUSUL ok tell me can i have a script or something like that which wll delete my specific unpreviledge account if i dont open that unpreviledged account for 'n' number of days? can i write such scritp by my own? is it availabve already?
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: really dunno from the top of my head. you would have to do some research
<abhi_nav> erUSUL hmm ok
<mylisto2> stdisease: it just says aborted in terminal
<gioul> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<stdisease> mylisto2, same for the 2nd app?
<mylisto2> stdisease: here is a pastebin of what I get in terminal when pidgin crashes
<mylisto2> http://pastebin.com/2tNyPYMq
<linduxed> stdisease: well ill try forcing the module in some way
<stdisease> mylisto2, hmm, I've seen those errors usually when you update libc6. Can you see if there are any updates to glib and libpurple and install them?
<stdisease> mylisto2, use aptitude or whatever software you usually use to install things
<mylisto2> stdisease: what do you mean?
<stdisease> mylisto2, from terminal, 'sudo aptitude'
<stdisease> mylisto2, then look at the list of packages available for update, updated them all if possible  then see if crash still happens
<Guest18170> kaixo
<nexsja> 'ello, i've had some trouble with wifi, so i decided to reboot, after rebooting the system wanted to do a disk check, so i let it
<nexsja> after the system booted up all my nvidia drivers were lost
<phpmonk> mylisto2, stdisease : is it not a font problem ?
<viliny> http://packages.ubuntu.com/sl/dapper/libc6-udeb
<stdisease> nexsja, booted into another kernel version? you'll have to reinstall the nvidia driver
<nexsja> i've downloaded 190 drivers from nvidia website, though i can't install them, says something about my gcc-4.4 version and that i don't have my kernel sources
<nexsja> stdisease, yes, i've recently updated the kernel version
<nexsja> thought that would be a good idea :/
<pw-toxic_> hi.. my computer is in suspend mode, and i cant leave the suspend mode anymore. Pressing the power button doesnt do anything. Any ideas?
<stdisease> nexsja, install kernel sources or headers and use 'CC=gcc-4.3 sh NVIDIA-installer-xxx.sh'
<mylisto2> phpmonk: how would I know if its a font problem?
<viliny> your compiler is 4.4 while it wants 4.2, you can just bypass that
<Gyjf> hey i have some problem with compiz, i use the wall and after update i cant drag windows between desktops
<pw-toxic_> without suspend mode, my notebook is senseless
<vianocturna85> wonder if anyone can make sense of this: im running karmic and keep getting 'partial update' option, when clicking on it it wants to upgrade my distro?
<soreau> nexsja: When you use a different method other than the ubuntu provided method (sys>admin>hardware drivers) you will have to reinstall the nvidia driver after each kernel update
<nexsja> soreau, thank you, got that :) now, all i need to do is download the new kernel sources?
<stdisease> nexsja, CC=gcc-4.3 assuming the kernel was compiled with gcc 4.3.x , if the kernel was compiled with another version of course you'll have to pass what's appropriate like viliny said
<yon> hello i require some help with Samba...  i have a folder that i want to share to everyone on the netowrk but only i can edit
<soreau> Gyjf: Is ccsm>Wall>Edge Flipping>Edge Flip Move enabled?
<yon> If i use Write List = yon and read only = yes i can access it but cannot create files
<nexsja> does uname -a show my kernel version?
<viliny> uname -r
<soreau> nexsja: uname -r and you probably just need to install the kernel headers
<nexsja> Package kernel-headers is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<viliny> nexsja, each and every kernel version has it's own header
<Gyjf> Thankyou soreau, it worked!
<soreau> Gyjf: Great :)
<Gyjf> looked for 30 min and couldnt find the option
<nexsja> viliny, so i've downloaded 2.6.32 kernel sources
<lantizia> Since Ubuntu 9.10 has the later version of APT (with support for i386 packages on amd64)... how can I add a i386 repository and install from it in AMD64 land?
<soreau> nexsja: Yes, you need to install the kernel header version for your kernel as reported by uname -r
<viliny> nexsja, what exactly does your uname -r return?
<nexsja> 2.6.32-020632-generic
<damnn> Hi I formatted a partition under win7 and I can't read it with ubuntu. Gparted says it's sda7 but if I mount -t ntfs it does not show properly. Any idea?
<stdisease> lantizia, which i386 packages do you need installed? The 32-bit compatibility stuff? you don't need i386 repo for that fyi
<lantizia> damnn, did you format it fatx?
<damnn> lantizia, no it's ntfs
<stdisease> damnn, try -t ntfs-3g
<lantizia> stdisease, no it's not that - it's a game that has a 32bit only APT repo
<V4mpire> why is 9.10 labelled as #56-Ubuntu ?
<yon> can anyone help me with my samba comfiguration (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kkHQ11yK) i want to make a directory accessable to everyone but only i can add and remove stuff
<yon> PLz help :)
<nexsja> viliny, i've downloaded 2.6.32 kernel sources and extracting them now, then, when i'm installing new drivers i need to do --kernel-source-path <path_to_source>, right?
<viliny> nexsja, you can download deb packages too
<viliny> such a timesaver
<damnn> stdisease, it does not work either
<stdisease> viliny,  I think the source/header debs are borken for nexsja
<soreau> nexsja: It should be able to figure out here the headers are on its own I would think
<viliny> nexsja, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ManiDhillon> damn use #sudo fdisk -l to check the table first
<nexsja> stdisease, so... i need to install something, or just downloading the kernel sources and directing nvidia installer to them will be enough?
<DelphiWorld> hi all
<stdisease> nexsja, you will need to copy the config file from under /boot to the extracted directory src-linux/.config and then 'make prepare' before you'll be able to use it
<DelphiWorld> please how do i chmod a directory with all files/sub directorys?
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: which directory ?
<yon> chmod *user* -R *directory*
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: /usr/local/freeswitch
<erUSUL> yon: chmod does not accpt user as parameter
<stdisease> nexsja, it's best if you figure out a way to install kernel headers/sources from the apt system, though
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: i want to chmod it to 777
<yon> my bad chown i was thingking of
<yon> :P
<pw-toxic_> how can i reaload the fstab ?
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: why you need to do that? it soes not look a safe thing to do. what s the problem exactly ?
<yon> chmod 0777 -R ?directory
<damnn> Hi I formatted a partition under win7 and I can't read it with ubuntu. Gparted says it's sda7 but if I mount -t ntfs it does not show properly. Any idea?
<bcj> Has anyone had experience with a failing hard drive causing shred to fall over and backtrace?
<erUSUL> pw-toxic_: sudo mount -o remount -a
<viliny> nexsja, easiest would be to use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ to download a new kernel and the appropriate headers and update-grub to make your grub include the new installed kernel when you boot next time and then go ahead and install the nvidia drivers and just answer no when it complains about gcc compiler version and you're set :)
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL, using winSCP... to edit some files, but i need to sudo and i can't sudo from winSCP
<ManiDhillon> damn first check the partition table with #sudo fdisk -l
<yon> can anyone help me with a problem with samba and the read only command
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: sory my dear there is a lot of trafic here, can we chat privatly? i am blind and i can't see your messages;)
<nexsja> viliny, okay, so i need to download headers, image and source, right?
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: use putty to connect via ssh and get a cli
<katie11> [::AmSg::] I am now [AFK: asleep ]
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: ok
<damnn> DelphiWorld, k it says ID: 7 System: HPFS/NTFS
<mylisto2> stdisease: what do want me to do?
<mylisto2> sudo aptitude and then what?
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: i can use putty, lol but editores problem like nano, vi, vim and ... accessibility problems
<ManiDhillon> damn okay wait
<stdisease> mylisto2, then update any packages that need updating
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: well the command is. chmod -R 777 /usr/local/freeswitch
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: still think is not a good idea
<damnn> DelphiWorld, I also have the win 7 root which is NTFS  - but I can see that. In fstab is not mentioned but I can see the "OS" disk on the desktop automatically mounted
<ManiDhillon> damn Isn't it showing in Nautilas File Manager's side pane?
<damnn> ManiDhillon, no
<nexsja> viliny, after i've downloaded headers, source and image (dpkg) i need to run them all and then run 'update-grub', did i get it right? :)
<mylisto2> frick...
<viliny> nexsja, yes pretty much :)
<mylisto2> I just upgraded firefox and I lost all of my damn bookmarks :(
<ManiDhillon> damn what's the partition number? sda?
<damnn> sda7
<nexsja> viliny, does it matter in what order i install those packages? :)
<mylisto2> stdisease: to update do I just press u?
<ManiDhillon> try this #sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Praliny> hi
<ManiDhillon> damn try this #sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<stdisease> mylisto2, go to each available updates and press '+' , after  you've done selecting press 'g' twice and wait for it to download and install then preferably restart the desktop or the whole system and see if crash is still there
<damnn> ManiDhillon, nothin happens
<ManiDhillon> Check in the mnt direcotry. IS there anything.
<mylisto2> stdisease: how do I go to each available update?
<ManiDhillon> damn Check in the mnt direcotry. IS there anything.
<damnn> ManiDhillon, no
<ManiDhillon> Hmmm, Is their a previous entry for this drive in fstab?
<ManiDhillon> damn Hmmm, Is their a previous entry for this drive in fstab?
<lantizia> i386 on amd64  --  there was a THING THING!!! come on people you know what I mean surely!... some extra work was done on dpkg/apt to make it possible - anyone got a clue what I mean?
<AceOfSpades> does anyone know how to setup a torrent program to use only a vpn connection?
<damnn> ManiDhillon, yeah I setted it now. But when I booted there was nothing
<stdisease> mylisto2, there should be a list titled 'Upgradable Packages', open it with the Enter key. if there isn't then your system is up to date.
<erUSUL> lantizia: debian and derivatives do not support mixed arch afaik
<AceOfSpades> Or is there a way to have my laptop connect only through a vpn?
<ManiDhillon> damn that's quite a problem. Mostly when you have a partition, Ubuntu automatically detects it.
<stdisease> mylisto2, if you usually install updates another way do that instead, whatever is more comfortable to you.
<mylisto2> can I do this threw synpatic package manager?
 * sidh 's upgrading to lucid, and just hope he won't get the karmic amd64 bug with virtualbox
<lantizia> erUSUL, _YES_ yes they do... with this new thing
<erUSUL> lantizia: if you are that sure you do not need our help
<lantizia> erUSUL, I just need reminding what it was called!
<mylisto2> stdisease: something is seriously up with this machine..
<mylisto2> when I try to open synatpic package manager I get "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<mylisto2> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<albacker> hello everyone, anybody has had problems with ubuntu and skype (very very very low volume) ???
<stdisease> lantizia, well there is a --force-architecture when installing directly from .deb files via dpkg, beyond that idk
<damnn> ManiDhillon, I know that. And that's the problem :(
<lantizia> stdisease, no not that
<ManiDhillon> damn try reformatting it to FAT32, may be that will solve the problem.
<knxville> I know this not the proper place, but where do ettercap save the log files?
<damnn> ManiDhillon, no I wanted to have files larger than 4gigs
<ManiDhillon> damn, Hmmm then why don't you format it in EXT4 format. That will be easy.
<matteo1990> Anyone may explain me how is possible that my HD according to fdisk has 255 heads???? XD
<stdisease> LOL!!
<sidh> watch out about ext4 format, the benefits is only for certain situation (very large files and so on) and the portability among other unix distros is not there
<sidh> (no ext4 support for bsd* or (open)solaris) for example
<lantizia> erUSUL, stdisease:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<ManiDhillon> sidh Well then always there is ext3. Well and most distros support ext3 and ext4.
<lantizia> FOUND IT! :D
<mylisto2> stdisease: mind if pm you?
<Guest42633> now upgrade beta test 10.4 from stable version kubuntu?
<sidh> ManiDhillon: when i was installing ubuntu minimal cd, i wonder about ext3 or ext4, then i check the improvement for ext4, and for my laptop i 'm still with ext3
<stdisease> mylisto2, go ahead
<mylisto2> anyone using Firefox 3.0.18 everytime I start it up it checks for  add on updates
<ManiDhillon> sidh, I am having Ubuntu 9.10 with EXT4 and Slackware 13 with EXT3 while it also support EXT4. And Having CentOS with EXT3 bcoz they will add support for EXT4 in only next release.
<Guest42633> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sidh> ManiDhillon: i'm not talking about ext4 support among linux distro (of course above a certain version of kernel, ext4 is supported everywhere) i'm just talking about extX support among other Unix OS
<stdisease> mylisto2, if you launched Firefox as sudo you probably need to chown your ~/.mozilla directory to your user name
<Guest42633> !net
<Guest42633> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mylisto2> stdisease: I didn't
<ManiDhillon> sidh, I agree with you. Some direct Unix variants don't support EXT system.
<sidh> ok distupgrade finished , let's reboot and pray
<stdisease> mylisto2, ah just a possibility
<uBuSmallFonts> hi there...
<sobersabre> hi. is there a way to have flash working on amd64 system inside a 64-bit browser ?
<sobersabre> I am using chrome, and I have the packages installed:
<erUSUL> sobersabre: yes (and have been for years) install flahsplugin-nonfree
<uBuSmallFonts> i am using mythbuntu in a huge lcd tv...i downloaded maximumtvguide  but can't read anything since fonts are too small...used qtsettings to change font size but got no results...any d
<uBuSmallFonts> idea?
<AceOfSpades> anyone know how to setup a connection to only connect via vpn?
<sobersabre> erUSUL: I have: flashplugin-installer                     10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1
<erUSUL> sobersabre: ok; works in firefox ?
<sobersabre> hmm... lemme check.
<erUSUL> sobersabre: i have ubuntu 64 bits and it works for me in firefox and in chromium (daily build ppa)
<sobersabre> I am on chromme usually.
<ManiDhillon> sidh, well are you using any Solaris derivative?
<sobersabre> erUSUL: I think I have the same version of chrome... moment.
<AceOfSpades> sobersaber, have you installed ubuntu restricted extras?
<sobersabre> ok: ff works.
<uBuSmallFonts> i am using mythbuntu in a huge lcd tv...i downloaded maximumtvguide  but can't read anything since fonts are too small...used qtsettings to change font size but got no results...any idea?
<sobersabre> ff 3.5.5
<AceOfSpades> sobersabre, have you installed ubuntu restricted extras? After I installed everything worked fine
<sobersabre> AceOfSpades: I think I have everything, since I don't have problems with listening to mp3s, watching movies with VLC, etc.
<erUSUL> sobersabre: as i said it works for chromium too
<sobersabre> I have this: Google Chrome 5.0.335.0 dev
<sobersabre> erUSUL: can you point me out to the chromium ppa you're using ?
<erUSUL> sobersabre: moment
<sobersabre> I will upgrade I think. Is there any difference in "about" for you ?
<AceOfSpades> sobersabre, I was having a problem with flash, and after I installed ubuntu restricted extras everything worked fin
<erUSUL> sobersabre: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<febin> hi
<sobersabre> erUSUL: trying...
<chandan> hi
<NetScr1be> ne1 else got problems w/ false(?) error reports from gnome-disk-utility (Palimpsest)
<mylisto2> hey everyone
<mylisto2> stdisease: that didn't do the trick...
<stdisease> mylisto2, guessing it didn't work since you're back..
<mylisto2> something is very very wrong with my system
<mylisto2> I just opened my damn irc client, and I realized that something is wrong with it..
<mylisto2> it used to show a ton of different networks to join (freenode, etc..etc..)...
<mylisto2> they were all wiped out
<stdisease> mylisto2, xchat? me too
<mylisto2> yeah xchat
<NetScr1be> offtopic??
<mylisto2> I'm wondering what the hell is going on
<mylisto2> even thunderbird seems affected
<febin> hi chandran
<humbolt> my automatically detected raid device always shows up as md_d0 instead of md0. is that the default now?
<rob_p> mylisto2: Have you looked over your system logs for anything abnormal?
<mylisto2> rob_p: not sure how to do that
<sobersabre> erUSUL: what
<rob_p> mylisto2: They are located in /var/log
<mylisto2> I wouldn't even know what to look for
<rob_p> mylisto2: Give them a gander and see if it yields any clues.
<sobersabre> erUSUL: what's the command to fetch a key from the keyserver by it's PUB id ?
<nagchampa> is there a reason the ubuntu installer is only showing me my first hdd?
<mylisto2> rob_p: what one should I look at?
<sobersabre> is there some kind of apt-key adv command ?
<kurti_> how can I start my software raid5 array automaticaly on boot? /etd/mdadm/mdadm.conf contains 'DEVICE /dev/hd*[0-9] /dev/sd*[0-9]' and the result of mdadm --detail --scan but it doesn't work
<mylisto2> rob_p: can I pm you?
<rob_p> mylisto2: The system log would be a good place to start.  You may have to go through many of them to assess what (if anything) happened to cause your issues.
<mylisto2> what ones are the system logs?
<rob_p> mylisto2: yeah
<SwedeMike> kurti_: you need something like this: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid5 num-devices=6 UUID=<uuid>
<SwedeMike> kurti_: you don't need the device-line, you only need that basically
<jakob__> hey.. anyone from denamrk in here ?
<jakob__> denmark*
<uBuSmallFonts> i am using mythbuntu in a huge lcd tv...i downloaded maximumtvguide  but can't read anything since fonts are too small...used qtsettings to change font size but got no results...any idea?
<micheleainardi> Hi all room. S-Video on notebook is only OUT or also IN ?
<sobersabre> erUSUL: what package shall I install ? chromium-browser ?
<soreau> uBuSmallFonts: Use compiz ezoom or magnifier feature ;)
<SwedeMike> kurti_: please don't privmsg me, keep it on the channel.
<NetScr1be> michael out
<soreau> micheleainardi: S-video is typically always for output
<uBuSmallFonts> i am using mythbuntu in a huge lcd tv...i downloaded maximumtvguide  but can't read anything since fonts are too small...used qtsettings to change font size but got no results...any better idea?
<soreau> uBuSmallFonts: Use compiz ezoom or magnifier feature ;)
<micheleainardi> soreau: thank you
<uBuSmallFonts> i said better ;)
<hamza> when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it
<soreau> uBuSmallFonts: You never said why my idea is not goof enough for you
<NetScr1be> I was goof enough once
<kurti_> SwedeMike: sorry, how do you answer was highlighted for me, how do I do this?
<soreau> or maybe it was too goof for him, who knows
<sobersabre> guys I have installed chromium browser, and it doesn't "see" flash.
<sobersabre> where can I see what does chromium use as a plugin ?
<mylisto2> stdisease: have you ever had xchat delete the server list?
<morph> anyone not afk
<soreau> morph: everyone afk
<morph> i just got blueman running
<morph> but everything is greyed out
<SwedeMike> kurti_: I don't know how to help you more than I just did anyway, I only have that ARRAY line, nothing else specific for my arrays.
<morph> any ideas?
<stdisease> sobersabre, does visiting page "about:plugin" work for you?
<frogzoo> what the feck is going on with networking in koala? if the nic drops link, the interface loses its IP address - it's amazingly annoying
<ctacok> ou
<morph> guys?
<morph> help plz?
<ctacok> Please, say me, russian chanel?
<ctacok> Блять, кто из России дайте свой канал
<frogzoo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<frogzoo> dost vedonya
<morph> i have blueman installed but everything is grayed out except help and view -- what can i do???
<iflema> sobersabre extract this http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz here /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ctacok> thx
<morph> iflema, can you help me?
<jedd> question about wicd
<jedd> i added a connection with static ip using wicd.
<morph>  i have blueman installed but everything is grayed out except help and view -- what can i do???
<jedd> what does it mean by DNS domain, search domain, DNS1, DNS2, DNS3?
<NetScr1be> morph what version of Ubuntu?
<morph> karmic
<NetScr1be> bluetooth didn't work for me until 9.1
<NetScr1be> what hardware?
<jedd> can anyone help me with WICD?
<unop> jedd, they're used to resolve non fully-qualified-domain-names i.e.  if your search domain is 'dnsdomain.com' and you attempt to resolve 'hostname' via dns and no answer is found, a search is made against 'hostname.dnsdomain.com'
<morph> NetScr1be, im on an iMac
<NetScr1be> morph no pm pls
<jedd> uhmm, im planning to use a static ip address for my jetspeed server in ubuntu. but i got no idea what to put in DNS domain, search domain, DNS1 ~ 3.
<morph> i didnt pm
<x-calibur> can someone help me on a problem with configuring my network?
<hamza> when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it
<stdisease> !ask  | x-calibur
<ubottu> x-calibur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mefuntee> hello...
<tabloid> um, why are there commands listed with an underscore, when i tab-tab to see all cmds ? like _mount _mplayer, etc - even if i didn't find them in PATHS and the non-underscore-version is still available ?
<loza> ?
<morph>  i have blueman installed but everything is grayed out except help and view -- can ANYONE help PLEASE
<tabloid> any idea, what causes this ? - find / | grep -i _mount didn't turn out the locations either
<mefuntee> pls, id like to knw if there are updates for sudo? i just check my update manager now and it says - 'sudo: Provide limited super user priviliedges to specific users (size:290kb)
<x-calibur> hi, i have an error on my network start "/etc/network/interfaces:2: misplaced option", here is my conf: http://pastebin.com/7vbLeNcP, who can see what is going wrong?
<Slart> !info sudo
<ubottu> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 290 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Slart> mefuntee: compare that version to the one you're seeing
<morph> i have blueman installed but everything is grayed out except help and view -- can ANYONE help PLEASE
<Slart> morph: wait at least 10-15 minutes before repeating your question
<morph> no one is helping
<morph> the channel is getting flooded
<mefuntee> slart: pls, where do i compare?
<Slart> morph: that doesn't mean it's ok to spam your question
<morph> this is a huge issue ive been working on all night slart
<morph> this is the furthest ive got
<morph> i jsut want this to work so i can use ubuntu
<mefuntee> slart: it doesnt give the version in the update window...
<Slart> mefuntee: the line from ubottu above mine.. it says.. sudo is version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2.1 for karmic
<jedd> unop: sorry im just new in networking, i didnt get what you replied to me about the DNS domain thing.
<sobersabre> ok erUSUL I managed (downloaded the 64-bit plugin from adobe, and it works)
<Achab> Hi 2 every1 here are more than 1000 units and so quiet???
<Slart> mefuntee: check in synaptic
<sobersabre> thanks for the confirmation of poc :)
<stdisease> x-calibur, looks like a pretty legitimate config to me
<morph> Slart, when you get to me will you highlight me so i can minimize this
<sobersabre> proof of concept i mean.
<Slart> morph: I understand it can be annoying when things don't work and people can't help you.. but spamming your question will only get you kicked out of here
<x-calibur> stdsease, to me too :(
<morph> im stopped
<morph> stopping
<morph> im asking, when you can get to helpin gme
<stdisease> x-calibur, maybe it's not liking the blank line at the start, or the comment lines. weird.
<morph> if you will highlight my name so i can minimize xchat
<Achab> DNS wrote yours numbers DNS and you are on
<Slart> morph: I can't help you with blueman.. I've never used it myself
<morph> any idea who can
<mefuntee> slart: it's version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2.1 as u said... do i go ahead and install d update then?
<Slart> mefuntee: go ahead
<x-calibur> stdisease, i have removed that line, in pastebin but it is there in the config ..., strange...
<Slart> morph: you can try asking here again in 10 minutes or so.. or write a new post in the forums
<CQ> hello, I'm setting up backups, what shoudl I back up? home, boot, etc are no brainers... usr I can skip (except /usr/local), what should I take/leave from /var?
<mefuntee> slart: thanks a bunch..
<x-calibur> I have 2 network devices installed, can that be the prblem?
<morph> ive searched forums
<morph> others have had same problems
<morph> no solutions
<stdisease> x-calibur, not that I recall.
<joso> hi
<joso> i have problem via sound card
<joso> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC 97 Audio Controller (rev 50) is my card
<Jasur> Hello Uzbekistan
<NimbleRabit> I'm trying to use rsync to automatically download files from a remote server, but it won't seem to go above an average of 80 kb/s or so (connection capable of much more).  Is there a way to fix this, or an alternative to rsync?
<hiexpo> morning all
<Jasur> hey everybody
<olskolirc> I got Paltalk on Intrepid but my buddy list is highlighted in blue
<olskolirc> im looking for a richtext.dll to put in that folder
<hamza> when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it.  anyone have any ideas?? :(
<olskolirc> I have sound and video as well and the rooms load fast
<hiexpo> NimbleRabit, i could be the server has a restriction on download speed
<Mhason1> I have been having trouble with getting the HDTV connected to my Ubuntu Laptop to display at 1920x1024. Anyone have a good link on this type of issue? It looks like the os thinks the tv is a 26 inch monitor of some brand instead of a 42 inch hdtv
<martita> hola a todos y todas
<Mhason1> NimbleRabit - Can you download at higher speeds from other locations?
<NimbleRabit> the place I'm downloading from is far away, if I use a closer server yes
<NimbleRabit> but still if I just even use FTP I get double to tripple the rsync speeds
<Slart> NimbleRabit: have you checked both the server and the client? they aren't maxed out when it comes to cpu, io ?
<sobersabre> guys, is there a ppa based subversion package without the annoying Neon-TLS link ?
<morph> anyone here know anything about ASCII armored encrypted text -- launchpad sent me an email to confirm my PPA/PGA and i cant get it decrypted
<Slart> NimbleRabit: I don't think rsync comes with a default limit with regards to network transfer speed
<sobersabre> I want no GnuTLS, just OpenSSL. is there a package in
<sobersabre> PPAs ?
<alabd> hello , would anyone guide how to work with http://nohands.sourceforge.net
<morph> yea u gotta register with launchpad
<morph> to identify urself
<NimbleRabit> Slart, alright I'll see if the server is being maxed out on cpu or io
<hiexpo> NimbleRabit, i have always found that download speeds are usually on the other end 95 percent of the time if your end is good
<morph> and i cant decrypt this ASCII armored encrypted text
<sobersabre> alabd: you should ask the devels of the package for help....
<sobersabre> they should have a forum, and possibly an IRC channel.
<alabd> sobersabre:  no how to install it
<alabd> how to use it ?
<sobersabre> whatever use, install, etc. - it's all in their responsibility.
<morph> whats the terminal command to see my key
<morph> gpg something
<hiexpo> morph, what key?
<cinkowsky> Hi. I have Windows on other partition and I have in Nautilus in "places" bookmark to this partition. Can I delete this bookmark? And, Can I turn off icons with pendrive, which show when I put pendrive?
<resno> i have device, which linux doesnt have drivers for. is it possible to use the windows one avaliable?
<Azelphur> resno: no
<Azelphur> what device?
<wd_> hello
<resno> Azelphur: its a usb skype to phone device.
<resno> Azelphur: dph-50u from dlink
<Azelphur> resno: ah, even if linux did have drivers for it, I doubt the linux version of skype would be up to par to support it
<Azelphur> skype abandoned linux
<resno> Azelphur: oh, how nice
<Azelphur> resno: yea, we are still on version 2, windows is up version 4 someplace
<morph> sobersabre, This message contains the instructions for confirming registration of an
<morph> OpenPGP key for use in Launchpad.
<morph> https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail
<resno> Azelphur: ok, so second idea. can i run windows vmware on a server?
<iflema> morph gpg --list-public-keys
<morph> on the evolution one
<resno> er, virtual box
<morph> for PGP/GPB Key ID
<Azelphur> resno: ah, skype through a virtual machine? You could do that with virtualbox
<one> hi!!
<morph> what does it want me to put?
<resno> Azelphur: can that run on a headless, server tho?
<Azelphur> resno: you'd need the PEL version from their website (not the one from the repository), and then use a usb passthrough
<morph> bc in the email im getting
<morph> Could not parse PGP message
<morph> gpg: armor header: Version: GnuPG v1.4.6 (GNU/Linux)
<morph> gpg: public key is AB7AA32D
<morph> gpg: encrypted with ELG-E key, ID AB7AA32D
<morph> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<FloodBot2> morph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azelphur> resno: I would think so, not sure though
<resno> Azelphur:ok thanks.
<hamza> when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it
<hamza> noone has any ideas? :(
<Azelphur> resno: switch to something open like a SIP provider :D
<Azelphur> !ekiga | resno
<ubottu> resno: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<resno> Azelphur: that brings me back to the driver issue ;)
<Azelphur> resno: myself I just use my android handset for my SIP account
<Azelphur> It's cool :)
<Azelphur> so my phone has 2 telephone numbers, 1 local landline, 1 mobile, anyone can call either, and I didn't have to pay a dime for the SIP account
<resno> Azelphur: i might to on my droid, but i am trying to find a way to use this thing i bought
<Azelphur> ah
<Azelphur> resno: doorstop? :D
<resno> Azelphur: basically. but what do you use for sip? fring?
<Azelphur> sipdroid
<Azelphur> integrates nicely, I just use the normal dialer and put a + at the end if it's a SIP provider
<hl_99> hey guys, i got the package freeglut3 installed on my system, this should include OpenGL and freeglut right?
<resno> Azelphur: thanks, ill jump on in and take a look
<Mhason1> Is there a gui to search for display devices? My HDTV connected via vga is listed as a 26inch monitor with the wrong resolutions
<Azelphur> :)
<Jasur> hey guys
<Azelphur> resno: you'll need to sign up with a sip provider too :)
<resno> Azelphur: any suggestions?
<Azelphur> resno: not sure of any that give a free US dedicated number, you could try tpad which gives you about 80 different numbers all around the world
<soreau> Mhason1: Which graphics card do you have?
<Mhason1> ati x1300 mobility
<Azelphur> resno: but tpad requires incoming callers to go through a little gateway thing (you dial your local break-in number, then dial the tpad number of the person you want to call)
<whoop_> Hey guys, I got a really stupid question...
<whoop_> I got a file in /etc/cron.d/, can I just edit that with nano or whatever ? (I want to comment out a line)
<Slart> whoop_: sudo nano /your/filename   should work
<whoop_> or do I need to edit it with a special crontab thingy?
<whoop_> Slart: OK, cheers for that...
<Slart> whoop_: I think crontab -e   is the preferred way though
<Petit_Oiseau> Allo
<Slart> whoop_: but give it a try.. see if it works
<Petit_Oiseau> Hello I'm Petit Oiseau
<Petit_Oiseau> I'm a
<whoop_> Slart: That's what I thought, but I can't find that file in anybody's crontab, but it is running
<Petit_Oiseau> Slart: I'm happy
<Petit_Oiseau> for you
<Dieut> Bonjour Petit_Oiseau
<Slart> whoop_: I'm not 100% sure about crontabs inner workings.. it might be that crontab just runs all the scripts in that folder at a specified time
<whoop_> I have run crontab -l for each user on the system but it came back nowhere
<Petit_Oiseau> HEllo
<Petit_Oiseau> I'm a very good speaker englische
<Petit_Oiseau> And I am a boss on Oubounotou
<Petit_Oiseau> butntu
<Petit_Oiseau> outubu
<Petit_Oiseau> tuuc
<FloodBot2> Petit_Oiseau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Petit_Oiseau> Okey
<Dieut> Petit_Oiseau you're a vraiment big boulèt
<Petit_Oiseau> I'm just a Petit_OISEAU
<whoop_> Well, using nano seems to work. Can't help but feel it is not the proper way to do it though...
<Dieut> I fuck all the petits oiseaux
<Petit_Oiseau> Are you zoophil ?
<LjL> !language | Dieut
<ubottu> Dieut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> Petit_Oiseau: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Dieut> Yes!
<Petit_Oiseau> Yes
<immy> hi guys
<LjL> !guidelines > Petit_Oiseau    (Petit_Oiseau, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !guidelines > Dieut    (Dieut, see the private message from ubottu)
<Petit_Oiseau> Hi
<frankS2> where do i get mdadm? its not in the package reps...
<frankS2> !help mdadm
<Petit_Oiseau> I have any question
<Petit_Oiseau> Can I poste it ?
<Dieut> Yes you canne
<LjL> if it's an Ubuntu support question, sure.
<immy> how can i get into ubuntu development?
<Petit_Oiseau> Okey
<LjL> !development > immy    (immy, see the private message from ubottu)
<Petit_Oiseau> Wait I remember it
<NeverwherE> hey, I'm having issues with ubuntu 8.04 and usb ports. It is that my usb ports sghut down randomly, and I have to "rmmod uhci_hcd" and then "modprobe uhci_hcd" to get it working again. Can I patch the usb driver to fix the issue???
<root_> hey
<root_> guys
<Dieut> Do you have a fish memory Petit_Oiseau?
<Petit_Oiseau> When I put any USB Key on the trash and I delete the trash there is so not nice ?
<LjL> Dieut: keep it on topic please.
<immy> <LjL> yeah sure
<Guest84512> jhon md5
<|sanchez|> Anyone else have rhythmbox stop plaing music out of no where after a few updates last week ?
<Dieut> Where are you from Petit_Oiseau
<LjL> !offtopic | Dieut
<ubottu> Dieut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Petit_Oiseau> Nnow
<Petit_Oiseau> I want to have a answer
<morph> Download the library and require the magicmouse.rb file in your code header.
<morph> does anyone know what that means
<Guest84512> sad backtrack4 doesnt have option of view files as a list .. and the search of file is crap does'nt work
<morph> its from here: http://github.com/pedrofranceschi/MagicMouse/
<|sanchez|> morph in the source code you need to include magic*.rb in your header
<Dieut> Is Windows better than Linux?
<|sanchez|> Dieut thats a question with no answer
<morph> hrm
<morph> okay
<Dieut> Why?
<|sanchez|> because
<LjL> Dieut: for the last time, stay on topic.
<NeverwherE> ﻿ |sanchez, no I have not, but i do not use it much. Though I know that it is very good to use what is your problem??? Error messeges ect?
<hl_99> where do i have to put the glut.h file so that my compiler knows where it is?
<Dieut> I'm on topic!
<Petit_Oiseau> I have a big problem :s
<|sanchez|> NeverwherE ive had 9.10 for awhile now and last week rhythmbox stopped playing music
<Dieut> i'm asking a question about Ubuntu!
<morph> how do i do that
<|sanchez|> all other players work
<|sanchez|> Dieut linux != uibuntu
<Petit_Oiseau> Me too
<LjL> Dieut: no. this is the Ubuntu *support* channel. yours wasn't a support question.
<LjL> Dieut: feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<onkie> hey
<chordogg> Has anyone had any luck getting Xdmx to work? I keep segfaulting.
<Petit_Oiseau> I'm askin a question about
<Dieut> Oh
<Dieut> ok
<onkie> can ne one see my chat here ?
<morph> sanchez what does that mean
<morph> i mean
<|sanchez|> onkie yes
<Petit_Oiseau> I have got any question
<Dieut> excuse me ^^
<morph> how do i do it
<morph> how do i add a header
<LjL> onkie: no
<FloodBot2> morph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onkie> thanx sanchez
<|sanchez|> morph if you arent a programmer it probably doesnt make sense
<Petit_Oiseau> I have got any question
<morph> im not
<Petit_Oiseau> I want to install wine in to ubuntu
<NeverwherE> ﻿onkie, yes I can ee your chat here
<happosade> how to parse logs. I don't need timestamps and nicks
<morph> can u tell me how to make it in the header
<LjL> !wine > Petit_Oiseau    (Petit_Oiseau, see the private message from ubottu)
<|sanchez|> Petit_Oiseau what do you want to run in wine ?
<Dieut> sudo apt-get install wine
<morph> can i PM you sanchez?
<|sanchez|> morph no thats not a ubuntu question
<Petit_Oiseau> Thanks Dieut
<|sanchez|> morph sure if you want
<Dieut> de rien!
<Petit_Oiseau> How change language in the ubuntu ? I have put  Espanol and i speek not espagnol I speek Suisse
<onkie> First time i m using backtrack .. really awsome os .. but the search files doesnt work
<Petit_Oiseau> And a little pas good english
<|sanchez|> onkie this is ubuntu NOT backtrack
<slevin> hi guys, what is the name of the software that when i right-click on a folder i can choose to open terminal for this folder?
<onkie> hmmm
<LjL> !locale | Petit_Oiseau
<ubottu> Petit_Oiseau: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Petit_Oiseau> I'ts called Fenetre
<NeverwherE> language support, administratrion
<|sanchez|> onkie bactrack has irc support chan go there
<Petit_Oiseau> Thanks I love YOU
<onkie> fedora
<onkie> ok
<Dieut> I've a question
<Petit_Oiseau> I have got any other question
<onkie> can u giv me the network ?
<Dieut> Can us kick Petit_Oiseau???
<|sanchez|> onkie its on this network
<Petit_Oiseau> Can we*
<|sanchez|> use google to find it and stop being stupid mate
<LjL> onkie: #remote-exploit, on this network, i believe
<|sanchez|> LjL correct
<Dieut> Rooh
<|sanchez|> although they recently split remote-exploit and backtrack
<Petit_Oiseau> In your Açe
<Petit_Oiseau> Euh
<Petit_Oiseau> I have put the trash on the trash
<Petit_Oiseau> What can I doing now ?
<Petit_Oiseau> lol
<Petit_Oiseau> hahahahahahahahahah hohohohohooh
<Oiseau_Moyen> Yeah
<onkie> hey i m using this chat for the first time can u guide me how to join backtrack network
<Dieut> Petit_Oiseau: You put your finger in your ass and make the plane!
<LjL> ...
<Oiseau_Moyen> How
<Oiseau_Moyen> I'm so bad:(
<LjL> !ops | please look at Dieut and Oiseau_Moyen in the backscroll
<ubottu> please look at Dieut and Oiseau_Moyen in the backscroll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<blakkheim> war of the non-english speakers
<Oiseau_Moyen> Peace and loe
<Oiseau_Moyen> Love
<Oiseau_Moyen> I speak very goud englichge
<xangua> onkie: /join #channelname
<Dieuh> Mie tou
<ortsvorsteher> but writing is the problem?
<Dieuh> Why?
<onkie> tanx
<Oiseau_Moyen> No I'm from ENGLISH
<onkie> thanx
<Oiseau_Moyen> England*
<Oiseau_Moyen> Escyouze Mi
<slevin> any answers plz? :(
<Dieuh> i'm from anguelland
<Oiseau_Moyen> lol
<Tm_T> !guidelines | Dieuh Oiseau_Moyen read with care
<ubottu> Dieuh Oiseau_Moyen read with care: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Oiseau_Moyen> slevin: I love hamburger
<Dieuh> Yes me too
<Grand_Oiseau> lol
<csarven> Trying to load Components.utils.import("resource://gre/modules/Microformats.js"); in Firefox 3.5.8 gives me Permission denied for <http://foo> to get property XPCComponents.utils. How can I fix this?
<xangua> slevin: i supose is an nautilus plugin, search for 'nautilus terminal' or so,ething like that
<Grand_Oiseau> Yes
<Petit_Oiseau> Yeah
<LjL> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Petit_Oiseau> lool
<slevin> xangua: thx, u mean i search in synaptic?
<onkie> find
<Grand_Oiseau> I have any question
<onkie> help !
<onkie> help
<xangua> slevin: synaptic, software center, aptitude; whatever you like more ;)
<Grand_Oiseau> How download ubuntu ? I'm in to the xoubountou
<ikonia> Grand_Oiseau: it's available on ubuntu.com under "download"
<Grand_Oiseau> Okey and when is finis
<Grand_Oiseau> finish
<Grand_Oiseau> I burn it
<Grand_Oiseau> And I launch it
<ikonia> !install | Grand_Oiseau
<ubottu> Grand_Oiseau: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> correct
<Petit_Oiseau> Can i upload my version of Ubuntu?
<Grand_Oiseau> Ahh
<ikonia> Grand_Oiseau: it's documented there
<Grand_Oiseau> Okey :)
<Petit_Oiseau> Grand_Oiseau -> INSTALL WINDOWS!
<ikonia> Petit_Oiseau: only warning - stop messsing around
<Grand_Oiseau> Yes
<Petit_Oiseau> Why?
<ashutosh> sensors says my main fan is 6327 RPM .. is it high?
<Grand_Oiseau> And what do you conseil to me ? Ubuntu or Xubuntu ?
<ikonia> Petit_Oiseau: this is a support channel - any more hassle and you're gong
<Grand_Oiseau> ashutosh: now
<ashutosh> Yep
<ikonia> Grand_Oiseau: it's personal choice, try them, see what you like
<Grand_Oiseau> Which it is the easy ?
<Gentil> Heey
<ikonia> Grand_Oiseau: both very straight forward
<LjL> ashutosh: that's faster than my fan can go, but i don't really know what speeds modern fan go nowadays
<humbolt> I am having trouble reshaping my raid1 array
<humbolt> It does not reflect the disks added after I grew the array
<Grand_Oiseau> DES TROUBLES DE RESPIRATION ?
<ashutosh> so its high?
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Grand_Oiseau> ashutosh: YEAH
<Grand_Oiseau> Excuse me ubottu
<Grand_Oiseau> I'm very sorry
<Grand_Oiseau> :(
<Gentil> YOU'RE VEY SORRY?
<ashutosh> lol
<Gentil> very*
<xangua> thanks ikonia
<Cerbero> hi, mercury messenger doesnt work anymore. java is installed and this is a pasterbin about mercury packs http://paste.ubuntu.com/385715/
<Cerbero> solutions?
<ottermaton> I've d/l'd a couple of themes from gnome-look.org, unpacked them and moved them into /usr/share/themes but I don't see them when I go to System->Prefs->Appeances. What am I missing?
<xangua> ottermaton: better to grag them to the Apprearence window ;)
<ortsvorsteher> ottermaton: you extracted the themes into /usr/share/themes? did you after extracting a chmod 755 /usr/share/themes/my-new-theme ?
<ottermaton> ortsvorsteher: yes, I have
<jenda_> ahoj, muzu poprosit o pomoc s mozilou?
<ortsvorsteher> !pl | jenda_
<ubottu> jenda_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ortsvorsteher> !cz | jenda_
<ubottu> jenda_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<cml21> Can a Slingbox be accessed thru Ubuntu (9.10) running Windows XP in VirtualBox?  I've found conflicting messages online, and wanted to know if anyone has it working before purchasing the Sling.  Thanks.
<jenda_> hi! can someone help me with import of favorite bookmars from IE to Mozilla (ubuntu 9.1) thanks!
<john> Hello. I've installed UNR, and now I can't add/move applets at the gnome-panel - Lock and Move are both inactive
<NimbleRabit> I want to make a symbolic link of a Music directory in my home folder.  How can I get this nice default music folder icon back after I delete and remake the folder
<|sanchez|> NimbleRabit
<|sanchez|> ln -s <destination to link to> <name of folder>
<|sanchez|> so for example if your home is /home/sanchez/ and your music if /path/to/music you could do "ln -s /path/to/music /home/sanchez/Music" which will create a link to your /path/to/music called "Music" inside your /home/sanchez folder
<|sanchez|> you can right click on that /home/sanchez/Music and give it a pretty icon if you want afterwards
<Zahoor> Hi, I want to have Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 (64-bit), how can I get that?
<|sanchez|> Zahoor goto ubuntu.com and download it
<|sanchez|> :)
<Zahoor> there is only 32 bit
<john> Hello. I've installed the Netbook Remix, and now all the panel applets are locked. Any way to overcome this?
<|sanchez|> Zahoor its on there
<john> I'm trying to add DockbarX there
<|sanchez|> "alternate versions"
<Zahoor> 64 is server edition
<|sanchez|> no its not
<Zahoor> can u please send me direct link here
<VCoolio> Zahoor: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ try the torrent one
<Zahoor> or in pm
<|sanchez|> they use mirrors no direct link possible
<super> list?
<|sanchez|> one sec though ill send you a picture to show
<humbolt> When I have a RAID1 with 4 disks, does that mean I have 4 copies of all data or, do I have 2 copies spread over 4 drives?
<Zahoor> Thanks a lot, it works now
<Zahoor> i m downloading
<super> ? list
<|sanchez|> http://tinypic.com/r/2d960bt/6
<|sanchez|> no problem
<|sanchez|> humbolt http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<|sanchez|> RAID 1 mirrors the contents of the disks, making a form of 1:1 ratio realtime backup. The contents of each disk in the array are identical to that of every other disk in the array. A RAID 1 array requires a minimum of two drives.
<|sanchez|> humbolt you porbably want RAID5 I would imagine
<humbolt> The contents of each disk in the array are identical to that of every other disk in the array
<mauryubuntu_> salve
<humbolt> I actually would want raid 10
<humbolt> but raid10 can not be reshaped in linux yet.
<mauryubuntu_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<humbolt> |sanchez|: I would like to be able to add more disks on the go
<aimtrainer_> Hi! I have a strange problem copying (large) files to memory sticks. At the beginning of the file the speed is ok but it constantly drops. The next file starts fast again and gets slower during the copying process. Can anyone help me with that please? I couldn't find anything useful with google..
<|sanchez|> humbolt depends on what manages your raid and how its configured
<|sanchez|> aimtrainer_ how slow is slow ?
<|sanchez|> whats rate
<Press> Anybody here with postfix/courier experience on ubuntu?
<allengaller> test
<oal> What does acpi=off do?
<aimtrainer_> |sanchez|, it starts at like 15mb/s if I use a good memstick and drops to under 1mb/s
<walla> Hi guys, has anyone got a moment to try and fix my network card?
<|sanchez|> aimtrainer_ not sure tbh although i can say mine usually will start out at like 30-40mb/s and if I add another xfer it will drop both xfers down low
<|sanchez|> walla seems to be working fine since you are chatting on IRC ;)
<|sanchez|> walla whats your problem ?
<walla> :)
<walla> Well, I have two of them... one for the internet, and the other one for the LAN. That's the one that isn't working
<|sanchez|> why 1 for internet 1 for lan ?
<|sanchez|> how is your network configured ?
<oal> What does noapic do?
<aimtrainer_> |sanchez|, I'm just doing one transfer at a time.. and in the beginning the progress bar goes up steadily and later it stops for a couple of seconds then goes on for a short time and stops again...
<|sanchez|> aimtrainer_ i really dont know the answer to that one :(
<walla> sanchez: in order to have a bridge to the lan from afar.
<|sanchez|> oal http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controller
<danopia> walla, is your ubuntu box acting as a router?
<|sanchez|> walla still doesnt seem like its needed that way
<aimtrainer_> |sanchez|, thanks anyway :)
<walla> danopia well that would be the main point
<|sanchez|> walla then you just configure it properly so for example
<|sanchez|> lets say eth0 is internet/WAN and eth1 is your LAN
<|sanchez|> give eth1 an ip on the LAN and subnet and then let it use IP of your eth0 as gateway i would image
<|sanchez|> imagine(
<ElNombre> hey guys
<walla> currently it's as /etc/network/interfaces has it as auto eth2, iface eth2 inet dhcp
<walla> so how do I give it a static IP
<ElNombre> I'm having some trouble getting an old game to work on ubuntu, it's Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds, I've got it installed but I'm getting really laggy interface problems and framerate, anything you can recommend off the tops of your heads?
<berriop> I had some problems with my microphone and skype, due to pulse audio. I followed this ubuntu guide and replaced pulseaudio for esound. Now everything is ok except I cant share the sound between 2 applications, eg. I cant listen music in rythmbox and use skype. Any idea how to fix it?
<oal> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Asus Eee 1008HA, but whatever I do, I get "FAT: bread failed in fat_cluster_flush". Help..?
<hiexpo> when giving a stactic ip network discover is gonna stop
<unop> walla,  on separate lines   address 192.168.1.1   netmask 255.255.255.0   gateway 192.168.1.254
<unop> walla, man 5 interfaces   documents this
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<berriop>  I had some problems with my microphone and skype, due to pulse audio. I followed this ubuntu guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype and replaced pulseaudio for esound. Now everything is ok except I cant share the sound between 2 applications, eg. I cant listen music in rythmbox and use skype at the same time. Any idea how to fix it?
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<B3rz3rk3r> oal, looks like you need to format your HDD, try using a livecd to format it with Gparted, then try install
<oal> B3rz3rk3r: But I can't even boot the live cd, that's where the error comes
<alvarado> hola
<B3rz3rk3r> oal, then id suggest confiming the image/disk isnt corrupt usinga  hash check tool
<hiexpo> oal, did you go into bios and change to boot from cd
<walla> unop: Now I get:  Ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2.
<oal> hiexpo: I'm using a usb stick, no cd rom in the Eee PCs
<unop> walla, post the contents of your interfaces file to a pastebin.
<B3rz3rk3r> oal, sounds like your usb wasnt finished correctly then, what tool did you use to do it?
<hiexpo> well change to cd on top most usb are reconized as cd roms
<exs> hi
<walla> unop: just a typo. eht2 vs. eth2
<walla> unop: sorry about that
<oal> B3rz3rk3r: the usb startup disk creator in Kubuntu 9.10
<exs> a question. i want to play text adventures with frotz. but starting a game there are coding failures
<exs> how to fix them?
<walla> now: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted, so the firewall needs to be tweaked, and then it's working
<ElNombre> I'm having some trouble getting an old game to work on ubuntu, it's Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds, I've got it installed but I'm getting really laggy interface problems and framerate, anything you can recommend off the tops of your heads?
<dante> hello everybody
<xangua> ElNombre: is that a win app¿¿
<oal> B3rz3rk3r: I'll try another usb stick
<dante> anyone knows a nice program to make flyers in ubuntu?
<oal> dante: scribus, maybe?
<unop> dante, inkscape
<B3rz3rk3r> oal, id still suggest confirming that the image is correct firstly, but yes, using another usb was going to be my next suggestion
<oskar-> dante:  gimp?
<dante> ups
<ElNombre> xangua: yeah, I'm using wine to run it
<oal> B3rz3rk3r: Ok, thanks
<albech_> openvpn connection failed cause there were no valid secrets? what is that supposed to mean? i have added the certificates etc to the configuration. is this some kind of permission check cause certain cert might be world read?
<dante> 3 already hehehe thx guys, for flyers with one could be the best?
<dante> witch*
<hanaita> hola
<xangua> !es | hanaita
<ubottu> hanaita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oskar-> albech_:  is the key password protected, is there an additional authentication with username and password?
<dante> i will see all thx a lot
<unop> dante,  i use inkscape mostly - as it generates vector graphics which scale well.. but then for some parts gimp is needed.
<albech_> oskar-, no additional passwords and no passwords were assigned to the client keys
<hanaita> no me da la gana
<dante> unop, ok i will install both, thank you ;)
<ElNombre> xangua, did you get my last message? (you disconnected just after I sent it)
<xangua> then speak english hanaita
<xangua> ElNombre: no, my cliwnt disconnected :S
<xangua> client*
<ElNombre> xangua: alright, I said "yeah it's a windows app, I'm running it with wine"
<hiexpo> to make flyers https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-February/138482.html
<ikonia> hiexpo: we are you posting that ?
<xangua> ElNombre: would be more helpful to chec on wine's database or ask in it's channel
<xangua> !appdb | ElNombre
<ubottu> ElNombre: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hiexpo> ikonia, why am i posting that cause someone asked how to make fliers on ubuntu
<walla_> It's still not working :(
<ikonia> hiexpo: oh, I didn't see that
<hiexpo> ikonia, no prob
<Deverish> Hi, I am wondering if KDE/Kubuntu would run well with: 1GB of RAM, 1.73GHz Processor and an ATI Mobility Radeon x1400
<ElNombre> xangua: I've already been on the AppDB but there was nothing useful there for the particular app. I'll go to the wine channel, didn't know there was one. Thanks
<walla_> unop: I'm getting a ping error to the router (Destination Host Unreachable)
<motaka2> can anyone help me updating php5.2 to php 5.3 ?
<ikonia> motaka2: an update package is not yet available
<oskar-> Deverish:  you should simply try with a live cd, if it would be well enough for you
<ottermaton> I've recently gone to 9.10 and after putting my laptop to sleep (suspend) when I wake it up the password screen comes up and for ~10 seconds I can't type in my password. It's rather annoying. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a fix?
<motaka2> ikonia: seems no
<Deverish> oskar: Thanks, my old computer with 512MB ram and a GeForce 4 MX 440 went absolutley slow
<sarmadi> bonjour
<aimtrainer_> "Some users added pci=routeirq to the grub boot options and they got the USB 2.0 performance back." Do I have to write it in "/boot/grub/menu.lst"?
<oskar-> motaka2:  there only seems to be php 5.2 in the repositories
<motaka2> oskar-: yeah but i need 5.3
<oskar-> motaka2:  I understand, but then you should ask the one, who provides it...
<xxthink> help !!!!
<ejeeter> Hello, my name is Ubuntu Linux. My license the GPL was devised by some Communist kike Jew Stallman and my name is Ubuntu because Ubuntu is dumbed down *nix and niggers have low IQs.
<xangua> !help | xxthink
<ubottu> xxthink: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> !ops | ejeeter
<ubottu> ejeeter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xxthink> I use ubuntu 9.10 to access a ntfs diskpartion where the windows xp is installed
<motaka2> oskar-: thank as i dont have any expirience in ubuntu or linux , i dont know what to do
<Azelphur> ejeeter: isn't your name my life is sad so I troll random IRC channels to feel good about myself?
<Slart> dont feed it
<xxthink> I modified somefiles, for example, a.c, in ubuntu and then I sleep my ubuntu
<noaXess_netubu> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<xxthink> Then I re-modified the same files in windows xp
<xxthink> Then I wakeup my ubuntu
<xxthink> the a.c file now can't be accessed both in ubuntu and windows xp
<xxthink> even I use ls command in ubuntu
<xxthink> It prompts : i/o error
<oskar-> xxthink:  you destroyed your file system
<xxthink> oskar-: is there some method than can save my work?
<xxthink> what can i do?
<giggsey_> I've got a Compaq CQ-50 with an Atheros 5001 wifi chip in it, installed madwifi and wicd, and iwlist scan says: ath0 - No scan results. Any ideas?
<Slart> xxthink: if it was me I would do a reboot.. see if it works.. if not try to fsck the drive.. then try again
<xxthink> I reboot many times
<xxthink> it doesn't work
<xxthink> these files can't accessed now
<Slart> xxthink: this file.. is it located on the same file system as root?
<xxthink> although I can see there names
<DarkSpirit> I installed Ubuntu Server. I want to install the clients from the network. I've set everything up. DHCP, TFTP, PXE. However the clients try to download from the internet. How can I get them to install Ubuntu Desktop from ISO on the server?
<xxthink> yes
<oskar-> xxthink:  you may never mount an already opened filesystem a second time and then additionally return using it in the first system. you should try fsck or the windows thing, or "photorec" or similar software to recover the file
<xxthink> photorec?
<berriop>  I had some problems with my microphone and skype, due to pulse audio. I followed this ubuntu guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype and replaced pulseaudio for esound. Now everything is ok except I cant share the sound between 2 applications, eg. I cant listen music in rythmbox and use skype at the same time. Any idea how to fix it?
<oskar-> xxthink:  yes. it may help. there is also a free tool from convar, and maybe many more
<Slart> xxthink: with all kinds of file system/drive failure there's a risc that accessing the system might make things worse.. having said that I would boot from a live cd and fsck the file system.. or perhaps.. if the file is valuable enough try to rescue it using testdisk, photorec or something like that before running the fsck
<xxthink> ok
<xxthink> I will reboot now and try photorec in windows
<Slart> xxthink: photorec is a file recovery program.. it was originally designed to rescue images.. photo recovery.. but it's usable for all kinds of files
<kla> xxthink, isnt photorec a unix tool?
<oskar-> ;-)
<xxthink> ok
<kla> xxthink, apt-cache search photorec
<xxthink> Slart: must I boot in a live cd?
<Walky> Hi guys - I'm having and issue with a Compaq Presario CQ61-406TU. The webcam will only turn on once per reboot. I'm running ubuntu 9.10 x86
<Slart> xxthink: since it's your root file system we're talking about that's what I would recommend
<RanyAlbeg> Hello , i downloaded the coreutils package in order to see the source code of 'su' command. i saw that it #include <pwd.h> which probably contains a struct that i want to see its contents. i can not find the pwd.h file in that package. can you help me find it?
<Guest84159> أهلا وسهلا* مجرد تجربةأوبونتو
<kla> RanyAlbeg, look under /usr/include
<Slart> !find pwd.h
<ubottu> File pwd.h found in dietlibc-dev, elks-libc, freemat-help, gnuplot-doc, libace-dev (and 25 others)
<xxthink> Slart: My GOD, my disk is 1TB
<xxthink> photorec will scan the whold disk?
<Slart> xxthink: I think so, yes..
<kla> RanyAlbeg, or use something like 'man 3 getpwent'
<Slart> xxthink: and yes.. it will take a long time
<alzamabar> Hi I changed the crontab file. Do I need to restart the service for the changes to be taken into consideration?
<xxthink> my GOD!!!
<Slart> alzamabar: if you used crontab -e   to edit it you don't have to
<alzamabar> Slart: I used sudo vim
<RanyAlbeg> kla: do you know why is it located in a different place. because i can also see that pwd.c is located in coreutils as same as su.c
<oskar-> alzamabar:  in general this can depend on the used cron daemon
<sidh> WHAAAAAOW since distupgrade from karmic amd64 to lucid amd 64, virtualbox works like a charm
<Slart> alzamabar: then I'm not even sure if your changes will stick.. it depends on what file you edited
<ardian> How do i change passwd for a user ?
<lorenzo__> saaaalve
<kla> RanyAlbeg, pwd.h is a system-wide include file, pwd.c which is confusingly named similarly is the source of the utility 'pwd' which is often overridden by the shell's own internal command
<ardian> How do i change passwd for a user ?
<LjL> ardian: sudo passwd username
<RanyAlbeg> ardian: sudo passwd
<kla> RanyAlbeg, Ask in #c for more details
<RanyAlbeg> ardian: and the user name. sry
 * sidh don't even understand why from 2 month of official release of lucid that problem is still not solved on karmic
<ardian> kay thanks
<alzamabar> Slart: I edited /etc/crontab
<ikonia> sidh: why would it ?
<ikonia> sidh: lucid is not related to karmic in terms of fix resolution
<sidh> ikonia: it is a kernel parameter problem
<ikonia> sidh: so ?
<RanyAlbeg> kla: so i got confused between pwd as a shortcut for password , and pwd as present working directory. right?
<Slart> alzamabar: well.. try restarting the crontab service.. see if it works
<kla> RanyAlbeg, yes :)
<sidh> releasing a working kernel in karmic repos should solve the problem
<|sanchez|> RanyAlbeg  pwd is present working directory
<alzamabar> Slart, actually I can see that it picked it up
<Slart> alzamabar: ah.. great
<IdleOne> sidh: is it a security issue? if not it won't be backported until lucid is officially released as I understand the release process in ubuntu
<ikonia> sidh: it may not have been tested/packaged for karmic, lucid's status has nothing to do with karmic
<sidh> IdleOne: that problem is specific to karmic amd64 kernel
<sidh> only this release
<ikonia> sidh: add the parameter manually ?
<IdleOne> sidh: my comment still stands
<sidh> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5501
<RanyAlbeg> kla : thank you very much.
<sidh> ikonia: i'm not sure ubuntu users are used to manually recompile a kernel
<ikonia> sidh: oh, it's not a run time parameter, then fair enough
<kla> RanyAlbeg, glad to be of help
<ikonia> sidh: however it won't be fixed
<ikonia> sidh: update the bug if you want to push it
<jose__> does anyone know a nautilus extension used to join different locations in one folder?? can't remember name
<sidh> ikonia: i've upgraded to lucid
<RanyAlbeg> kla: :)
<sidh> that's ok now
<ikonia> sidh: update the karmic bug if you feel it needs to be fixed
<IdleOne> sidh: Lucid is supported in #ubuntu+1 btw
<IdleOne> perhaps someone in there can shed more light
<safe> Why can't I make a Guest account? In Users and groups I can't choose "don't ask for password"
<sidh> ok
<DrSp0ckk> Can I remove everything that comes with Ubuntu in terms of software and start from fresh? Or at least revert the system back to a freshly installed state?
<ikonia> DrSp0ckk: no
<DrSp0ckk> ikonia: So I would just have to reload the image on the VPS?
<ikonia> DrSp0ckk: if you want it back to %100 default, yes
<safe> How do I even enable a guest account?
<DrSp0ckk> Shame. I wouldn't an encrypted LVM setup.
<DrSp0ckk> wouldn't mind*
<jose__> does anyone know a nautilus extension used to join different locations in one folder?? can't remember name
<jojojo_> Hey everyone, I'm fooling around for hours now: My problem is the following. My newly installed thunderbird doesn't want to open links anymore in firefox
<ikonia> jojojo_: what version of thunderbird ?
<jojojo_> ikonia: 3.0
<ikonia> jojojo_: where did you get 3 from, as it's not in the repo's
<motaka2> can anyone help me trouble shooting mu LAMP?
<ikonia> motaka2: what's the issue
<jojojo_> ikonia: http://ubuntuzilla.sourceforge.net/
<jojojo_> ikonia: that seemed me the best repo
<ikonia> jojojo_: I suggest you contact them for support - as that's not an ubuntu repo
<ikonia> jojojo_: they have a support forum
<jojojo_> I'm gonna try that
<jojojo_> thanks
<uBuSmallFonts> i said better ;)
<uBuSmallFonts> i am using mythbuntu in a huge lcd tv...i downloaded maximumtvguide  but can't read anything since fonts are too small...used qtsettings to change font size but got no results...any better idea?
<kla> uBuSmallFonts, try installing more ttf fonts, try gtk-chtheme, install 100dpi fonts, try font settings with your desktop environment...
<safe> What # has wine?
<kla> safe: #winehq
<Slart> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<|sanchez|> safe what do you want to do with wine ?
<safe> |sanchez|: Install something called mono.
<|sanchez|> wine is imo useless now adays with virtualization such as virtualbox easier to just run a VM and get support that way
<ikonia> safe: mono is not a wine application
<ikonia> safe: mono is linux native
<|sanchez|> heh even easier
<Slart> |sanchez|: wine doesn't need a license
<|sanchez|> Slart true but who doesnt have a spare windows XP laying around ?
<walla> Guys, still some problems with that network card, if anyone can help...
<|sanchez|> buy an old machine most have an XP key on the back :)
<safe> ikonia: Trying to run Eufloria (lightweight game), and it says "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
<kla> |sanchez|, some of us dont have (legit) windows laying around
<Yarcanox> hi. sendmail is broken here: "sendmail: fatal: chdir /var/spool/postfix: Permission denied" /var/ and /var/spool are both chmod 777'ed and /var/spool/postfix is owned by root:postfix, whereas the user "mail" is in the postfix group and the folder has 770 rights
<Yarcanox> what am I doing wrong?
<hal9k20101> good morning
<kla> Yarcanox, and sendmail is running as what user:groups
<Yarcanox> kla: I assumed it would use "mail" on ubuntu :< I don't know though
<Yarcanox> ah wait, it might be php when started from php, right?
<Yarcanox> good hint >.>
<kla> Yarcanox, possible
<Yarcanox> hm
<hal9k20101> need some help with screen  setup  my colors look funky after this install
<Yarcanox> just made php part of the "postfix" group aswell - still same error :<
<Yarcanox> php is running as fcgi, will now php open up sendmail or will the web server do it?
<walla> Thanks everyone, it's working now
<Fill23> how do i install gnome desktop? (nothing except base system is installed)
<kla> Yarcanox, restart the php process for group changes to take effect, of course
<unop> Fill23,  install the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<Fill23> unop: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop meta-package'?
<Guest42365> how do i run an executable file in terminal?
<unop> Fill23,  almost, take the meta-package thing off the end
<kla> Fill23, without 'meta-package'
<wasutton0\3_> i have done something incredibly stupid. I have accidentally uninstalled gnome (by way of sudo apt-get purge gvfs) is this recoverable or is my system hosed?
<Fill23> ok, will try no, thx
<Fill23> now*
<benny_> I can't get my computer to recognize my linksys WUSB54GSC adapter even though I just replaced an identical broken one
<Yarcanox> what's wrong with "usermod --groups php www-data wwwdata php"?
<kla> Fill23, 'meta package' means it doesn't hold real files just points to the stuff that needs to be installed, etc... just FYI
<morph> how long does a "make install" usually take"
<|sanchez|> Yarcanox is user "php"
<morph> i typed make install like 25 minutes ago and it still hasnt put my prompt up yet
<morph> and its a small freakin file
<unop> morph, depends on the package you are building.  i.e. how long is a peice of string?
<kla> morph, depends on the software you're trying to install and if you ran just 'make' before that
<|sanchez|> unop bravo on that response
<Yarcanox> |sanchez|: yes that's the user
<morph> it said to type "make install"
<|sanchez|> Yarcanox php user is in php group already
<morph> http://github.com/pedrofranceschi/MagicMouse/
<morph> im installing that
<Yarcanox> |sanchez|: I'm not using -a
<unop> wasutton0\3_,  you could install the ubuntu-desktop meta-package too
<morph> is there a command i can type to see if its installed?
<Yarcanox> |sanchez|: I expected this to replace php's current groups
<|sanchez|> Yarcanox try usermode -G "groups" "user"
<yabbo> ok so i installed 9.10 server and installed update-motd but for some reason i dont have the update-motd command in /usr/sbin or any other location on the system
<Yarcanox> |sanchez|: then it complains that the group "php www-data wwwdata" doesn't exist
<|sanchez|> gotta make groups first
<jose__> does anyone know a nautilus extension used to join different locations in one folder?? can't remember name
<kla> |sanchez|, Yarcanox : that's 'usermod' and -a -G best
<|sanchez|> groupadd "groupds"
<|sanchez|> kla usermod is what i emant
<|sanchez|> thansk :)
<kla> y/w
<Yarcanox> kla: I thought usermod could also replace a user's groups
<|sanchez|> it can if group exists
<Yarcanox> but apparently it is either too dumb to parse that or I'm doing it wrong
<Yarcanox> |sanchez|: and multiple groups as a start is not possible?
<|sanchez|> Yarcanox http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<kla> Yarcanox, it can, but, -a -G adds to what's called supplementary groups
<Yarcanox> kla: I used --groups without -a
<unop> |sanchez|, Yarcanox -  sudo adduser user group
<Yarcanox> kla: and all usermod --groups some groups here user
<Yarcanox> gives me is the --help output
<|sanchez|> unop what are you telling me for
<Yarcanox> kla: all the groups exist and so does the user
<unop> |sanchez|,  it's just FYI
<Yarcanox> unop: well that would kinda work... I'm just wondering why usermod is rejecting this command
<|sanchez|> unop i know how to admin an linux system lol
<unop> Yarcanox, I've never used usermod -- after having being bitten by the same command you were given by |sanchez|
<yabbo> anyone able to help with update-motd ?
<kla> yabbo, just !ask :)
<frankS2> Hi how can i display what has been done in the packages that can be updated? And how do i display ONLY the security packages
<yabbo> !ask update-motd
<yabbo> !update-motd
<alzamabar> I wrote a general backup utility script: It's available at http://www.jemos.co.uk/software/scripts/
<yabbo> guess not lol
<unop> frankS2,   apt-show-versions -u | grep -i security  # perhaps
<|sanchez|> alzamabar rsync and amanda work pretty well
<ActionpackedPIVI> So what are the best free linux game ?
<ActionpackedPIVI> Im looking for one
<kla> yabbo, sorry I mean to say '!ask' as in:
<kla> !ask | yabbo
<ubottu> yabbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alzamabar> sanchez: I'm sure, but I don't see how that should limit my wish to share something I find useful with the community
<yabbo> ActionpackedPIVI i like Legends
<ActionpackedPIVI> yabbo, all right, I'll check it out :P
<richlyn> hi can anyone access blogs  in firefox in ububtu
<yabbo> Im running 9.10 server and i wanted to change my MOTD to add weather so i installed update-motd but for some reason i dont have any of the commands but the folder exists
<Slart> richlyn: yes
<blakkheim> yabbo: i had the same problem
<yabbo> blakkheim how did you fix it?
<lampliter> trying agin:  any idea how I can fix the flash crashes on my amd64 machine?
<blakkheim> yabbo: i didn't
<richlyn> Slart: i am getting error :server not found
<yabbo> blakkheim: LOL
<richlyn> Slart:i connected the same network thru windows and was bale to access
<Slart> richlyn: what is the url?
<yabbo> blakkheim: i would forget about it but things like that mess with my head and i want them to work lol
<mintymint> Hello, I am trying to install swiftweasel, I can't find a repository to add to synaptic, could someone help me on this ? thank you
<blakkheim> yabbo: it works on my gentoo server but the ubuntu system i've got has the same issue as you
<kla> richlyn, your ISP maybe blocking the address you're trying to visit, there's that possibility too
<kla> !tor | richlyn
<ubottu> richlyn: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<richlyn> www.rxezlqu.blogspot.com  matter of fact cant access any blogs ie"www.xxxxx.blogspot.com
<kla> hmm that didn't show what was expected
<richlyn> kla: !tor ????
<Slart> richlyn: blogs can be just about any kind of website..  it doesn't have to be hosted by blogspot
<VCoolio> mintymint: you can download a .tar.gz, extract and run it from there, no need to install
<richlyn> i cant access ones hosted by blogspot
<kla> richlyn, could be your ISP, install package 'tor' and use it
<richlyn> ok
<richlyn> will search on tor
<Slart> richlyn: works for me
<richlyn>  lemme try that now
<mauri> i serachinf for a tool  for modify pdf document....im using pdfedit but it has same problems
<unop> alzamabar,  the script has some flaws, especially with quoting of variables and parsing the contents of ls -- if you want to fix them, /join #bash and use !pitfalls
<kla> richlyn, 'sudo apt-get install tor' then make firefox use the proxy port opened by tor and there you go censorship no more
<SwedeMike> richlyn: and you get your passwords sniffed for free by the tor exit operators.
<lampliter> let me tryanother Q , any good and simple tools for UI mock up?
<Slart> lampliter: openoffice draw?
<lampliter> need to do dynamic changes.
<alzamabar> unop: thanks. This is a first cut, I know it's probably buggy, plus it should be tweaked for one's own environment. I'll join the channel
<lampliter> 30 se to get my mic working
<CQ> hello, I have bacula installed, have the database on another machine set up and working, and am trying to find a GUI that works under ubuntu, but none of the dozen docs I've seen have so far told me which pakcages to install or what the executable name of a gui would be...
<alzamabar> unop: I'm typing /join #bash but nothing happens
<lampliter> okay, speech recognition working. It's so much fun being disabled
<lampliter> user interface I'm trying to describe is a tool for helping disabled programmers like myself create and edit code
<lampliter> it starts with what is called "an enhanced dictation box".
<unop> alzamabar,  make sure you don't have any leading spaces before /join  -- and your irc client might have opened the channel in a separate tab or in the background
<lampliter> The enhanced dictation box is simply a speech recognition friendly editor. Lightweight, fast etc.
<lampliter> the dictation box talks to a program which is bound to a running instance of an application
<lampliter> there can be many of these mediator programs as people can use many instances of programs such as multiple terminal sessions, multiple versions of OpenOffice or browsers
<yield_> pessoal vcs sabem fazer programas por wine detectar cdrom (iso)?
<lampliter> if I'm going to simulate that user interface, what they need to show is that there are multiple tabs in each tab is associated with the mediator and its application, I'd like to be able to do something like click a tab and have it light up the associated mediator
<lampliter> make sense?
<ciunix> hi all
<lampliter> And yes, that's the simple part
<Diverdude> Is there a way to to maintain the clipboard even after the application from which content was copied to the clipboard is closed?
<ciunix> can anyone help in the first installation of django?
<blakkheim> Diverdude: you need a clipboard manager application
<VCoolio> Diverdude: ^like parcellite
<yield_> guys you know how to make wine detect iso files as cdrom inserted (not working here at all)?
<CQ> yield_: try in #ubuntu-pt  maybe? this is an english channel...
<soreau> yield_: You'd need to mount it
<yield_> soreau i mounted, and configured winecfg too, but just didnt work
<user_> hum
<Diverdude> blakkheim, hmm why is such things not enabled automatically?
<ciunix> hi all
<yield_> not finding any helpful howto in google too ¬¬
<aaron11> Hey
<blakkheim> Diverdude: i am not an ubuntu developer
<ciunix> can anybody help me?
<soreau> yield_: Have you tried the wine channel?
<aaron11> how do you find your routers dns
<yield_> yea they just ignored me there =D
<soreau> aaron11: It might be in the router config somewhere
<aaron11> !ask|ciunix
<ubottu> ciunix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Diverdude> blakkheim, no sorry...i just find that really strange
<ciunix> #ubuntu-desktop
<motaka2> does anyone know where apache configs are located?
<aaron11> soreau: I forgot my router password
<soreau> ciunix: What have you tried so far and what problem are you having exactly?
<fill> kla: if u here, i getting some errors in the end of ubuntu-desktop install, and i dunno if it installed or not, for example there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<soreau> aaron11: Then you will have to remember it or reset your router to default
<aaron11> soreau: Wait I got it
<kla> Fill, new xorg should work without xorg.conf, but if you insist on it 'Xorg -configure' then copy the generated file to /etc/X11
<aaron11> soreau: which url is my router?
<ciunix> ok
<overmind> What is the name of Microsoft fonts package?
<Fill23> kla: i don't insist )) i jst dunno if i it worked, how can i start gnome?
<ciunix> I have installed django
<pat__> Hi, if I have squid3 installed on my ubuntu server, will it be running when the server is booted? Does a user have to be logged in to run it?
<overmind> I can't install via "software center"
<ciunix> and now I want to develop the first foo application.. "HELLO WORLD"
<kla> Fill23, 'service gdm start'
<soreau> ! enter | ciunix
<ubottu> ciunix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blakkheim> overmind: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fill23> kla: kk, will try now
<soreau> ! ask | ciunix
<ubottu> ciunix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lina> hi, what user/group permissions should I set on a usb drive with ext3 filesystem if I want to be able to move it to other linux computers and have full write access without having to chmod/chown it every time?
<ciunix> ok ok
<bullgard> Why is 'PulseAudio Manager' and 'PulseAudio Device Chooser' in http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup followed by "OBSOLETE"?
<overmind> blakkheim: I only want fonts, I really don't need java and this things
<Fill23> kla: i get this: unrecognized service
<blakkheim> overmind: sec, looking
<overmind> blakkheim: Thanks
<ciunix> I' ve installed django, now I've this error:  cannot import name HttpResponse
<blakkheim> overmind: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/msttcorefonts this?
<kla> lina, first it's best if you reformat as ext2 instead (better for your drive), as for permissions depends, is it just 1 big directory you put stuff in or a unix filesytem with stuff like /dev /etc /var /tmp ??
<overmind> blakkheim: It seems package is ttf-mscorefonts-installer, thanks :)
<soreau> ! django | ciunix
<ubottu> ciunix: django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<soreau> ciunix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Django
<MegaHerz> Hi all
<MegaHerz> What is Ubuntu way to add a module to autoload?
<lina> kla: I think I can just mount it as ext2 specifically and it won't use the journal. Also, it's a disk drive not flash storage so I dont think it matters. Anyway, it's just a couple of folders like /films and /photos
<oskar-> MegaHerz:  write its name into a line in /etc/modules
<lina> kla: and I don't have the storage to backup / format / restore
<MegaHerz> oskar-: ok
<MegaHerz> ONe more question. I have Card Reader built in my laptop Acer Aspire 5930. It doesn't work. Any ideas?
<soreau> ! work | MegaHerz
<ubottu> MegaHerz: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<combunio> how can i make link in /bin folder so if i want to run a command save there i just have to type the word in console ? :)
<oskar-> MegaHerz:  look, which one it is (lspci, lsusb, ...), and then maybe someone here or a web search engine of your choice can help you
<soreau> combunio: I didn't understand your question fully but perhaps you want to create a symlink
<lina> soreau: he probably means it doesn't read cards ;)
<combunio> soreau: yes, simlink :D
<unop> combunio,  mkdir ~/bin  # i.e. 'bin' in your home directory and i believe that should be enough - you'll need to log off and log back on
<soreau> combunio: ln -s /path/to/existing/file /path/to/shortcut/name
<oskar-> combunio: you can do:  sudo ln -s /path/to/my/program /bin/myprogram
<richlyn> swedemike:get your passwords sniffed for free by the tor exit operators , what do you mean??
<combunio> i mean I want command "killall konversation" make able with just one word, e.g. "kon" :)
<combunio> my friend told me to try with bin or sthing
<unop> combunio,  alias kon='killall konversation'
<unop> no need for a script here
<combunio> unop: thx ! :D
<lina> unop: shouldn't that be "kok" :)
<combunio> unop: let's try that now :D
<unop> lina,  i'm working as per client requirements :)
<MegaHerz> I have Card Reader built in my laptop Acer Aspire 5930. It doesn't work. Here is lspci output: http://pastebin.com/qKE83C2d . Any ideas how can I make Ubuntu to make card reader working?
<richlyn> trying to install  tor
<richlyn> error:Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<unop> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<unop> hah
<pat__> Hi, if I have squid3 installed on my ubuntu server, will it be running when the server is booted? Does a user have to be logged in to run it?
<hal9k20101> hello...how acn i setup my colors in my computer , how can i reset xorg????
<hal9k20101> can
<bullgard> Why is 'PulseAudio Manager' and 'PulseAudio Device Chooser' in http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup followed by "OBSOLETE"?
<tini> ola
<tini> ola
<tini> hola
<richlyn> okay so can i download the deb and install tor in karmic....no harm right?
<tini> hi
<bullgard> hal9k20101: "man dircolors: "color setup for ls."
<tini> batery
<hal9k20101> installed xubuntu9.04 imac G3 350mhz 512 megs, everything works but my colors are funny how can i fix this... helpplease
<tini> kdfjg
<tini> fdngdskfgnjh
<MegaHerz> bullgard: interesting, thanks for pointing attention to this.
<tini> bjhvcnvbjc
<tini> fgjhjç
<FloodBot2> tini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard> !es | tini
<ubottu> tini: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MegaHerz> bullgard: (about obsolete)
<tini> hi
<tuxnani> hi there
<tini> wats your name
<tini> my name is david
<tuxnani> i am tuxnani
<bullgard> tini: Stop that, please.
<tini> is your tuenti?
<tuxnani> tini: david, you are from?
<overmind> !offtopic | tini
<ubottu> tini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tini> londres
<Gnosiz> Could someone fill me in, what is the point in having Ubuntu, if you can just have 'GNOME'?
<Gnosiz> As in, what does Ubuntu provide that GNOME doesn't?
<tuxnani> can we port ubuntu for .exe?
<psycho_oreos> Gnome is just a DE/WM
<tuxnani> de/wm?
<Gnosiz> But is there not a GNOME OS
<psycho_oreos> desktop environment/window manager
<bullgard> Gnosiz: Ubuntu provides the basic computer functions on which GNOME builds up.
<tini> are your messenger?
<overmind> Gnosiz: Canonical's support, for example, the most of programms are supported by it, with updates
<psycho_oreos> Gnome is not an OS, Gnome is not a distribution, Gnome is just a front end de/wm
<ciunix> when I installed django I followed all steps, but now, When I try to do a hello_world application, I have this problem:  Error was: cannot import name HttpResponse. I can't import HttpResponse. What can I DO?
<psycho_oreos> tuxnani, huh?
<tuxnani> FloodBot2: hi is <reply> !who is great
<overmind> Gnosiz: But use it or not is your decision, we are not here for say you "Use it!" :)
<babyju> any one can recommend a good site to purchase memory...looking for good price and reliable chips...looking to by 2 x 2gb chips for laptop upgrade
<tuxnani> FloodBot2: hi is <reply> !who is great
<psycho_oreos> babyju, you might want to ask that in ##hardware
<LjL> !bot > tuxnani    (tuxnani, see the private message from ubottu)
<odalix> hello, I need some help to open mkv files, because my players (either VLC or others) shut down as soon as I ask them to open my mkv. Does anyone have a solution for me please ?
<psycho_oreos> odalix, try running it via terminal, its crashing because of some reason
<spiffythekid> can anyone explain the . wildcard in grep to me?
<hydester> hi .  Xorg keeps segfaulting during applications.  i'm using  2.6.31-14-generic on karmic x86_64 (AMD Athlon).  any general guidance?
<soreau> spiffythekid: What don't you understand about it?
<psycho_oreos> hydester, dist-upgrade?
<soreau> hydester: What application typically causes the segfault?
<oskar-> spiffythekid:  "." stands for a printable character
<hydester> kernel: [ 5120.385497] Xorg[1059]: segfault at 7f7178e32300 ip 00007f718fb5cc27 sp 00007fff30d5a9e0 error 4 in libgcc_s.so.1[7f718fb4d000+16000]
<bullgard> spiffythekid: "The period . matches any single character."
<tuxnani> ubottu: hi is <reply> !who is great
<hydester> running DeVeDe, which i guess runs ffmpeg or something like that behind the scenes
<hydester> maybe mplayer
<soreau> spiffythekid: Keep it in this channel please
<soreau> ! pm | spiffythekid
<ubottu> spiffythekid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<agdoku> does the ubuntu server image support raid and lvm?
<bullgard> Why is 'PulseAudio Manager' and 'PulseAudio Device Chooser' in http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup followed by "OBSOLETE"?
<hydester> i'll do dist-upgrade, but it is one of those things that i kick off a video job that would take hours and then come back to see X recycled.
<odalix> psych_oreos : here is the result of my terminal session with a test with VLC http://paste.ubuntu.com/385791/
<oskar-> agdoku:  if it would not, it had not deserved the name "server image". i am sure, they inserted support for it
<agdoku> oskar-: that does not mean much
<agdoku> oskar-: what would be the alternate image for then?
<psycho_oreos> odalix, I'm presuming the output video format is stuffed but I can't read French :)
<agdoku> I need somebody to "know" whether or not the server image supports raid installations
<sammy> #netbeans
<odalix> psycho_oreos,  the error is at the end, but apparently, this error type is a standard one for vlc, meaning that it can contain many different problems;..
<theadmin> ...I don't get it. Why when i want to make something listen to port 80, i have to be root?
<MegaHerz> How to add an option to a kernel when using GRUB? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8774147&postcount=1 - this instruction referes to /etc/default/grub file, but I have no such a file on Karmic
<frankS2> Hello, I recently inserted a new Harddrive in my ubuntu desktop, it runs software raid and its device is /dev/mapper/FOO, how can i create a LVM partition of FOO?
<agdoku> seems like "server" installation cd does not support raid setups
<psycho_oreos> odalix, might even be low amount of memory for insufficient resource
<agdoku> they are pointing towards the alternate image here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<rob_p> theadmin: Any ports lower than 1025 are called, "privileged ports" and require root in order to bind to them.
<odalix> psycho_oreos, how can I check this ?
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, those are low numbered ports, especially assigned by iana
<frankS2> agdoku: what is the problem? I just made raid work
<theadmin> rob_p: Weird :/
<oskar-> agdoku: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs/whatsnew#lvmdefault
<psycho_oreos> odalix, mm I only know the terminal command, free
<usuario_> Paula
<usuario_> kkgsg
<rob_p> theadmin: The exception is when a service is able to, 'downgrade' it's privs after starting up and binding to the priv'd port.
<agdoku> frankS2: I know how to setup a raid by hand, but I need to know which installer CD does support raid setups on first install.
<erUSUL> agdoku: alternate afaik
<odalix> psycho_oreos, ?
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<rob_p> theadmin: It's been that way since the beginning...
<theadmin> rob_p: It still is weird
<psycho_oreos> odalix, I only know the terminal command to see how much memory has been used, etc.. and that is the command "free"
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rob_p> theadmin: perhaps
<RanyAlbeg> Hello , do you know if i can take a picture using command line?
<theadmin> And why is port "8080" called "http-alt"?
<odalix> psycho_oreos, thanks
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, alternative httpd port
<ikonia> theadmin: it's an alternative port for http - eg: proxying like squid
<psycho_oreos> odalix, how much memory do you have in that computer anyway?
<spiffythekid> 8080 is typically used for proxys
<rob_p> theadmin: I guess a group of people got together and decided it would make a great alternate port for http!
<theadmin> psycho_oreos: Dunno, when i installed mine HTTPD httpd.conf had only 80 there
<rob_p> theadmin: That's because the typical port for httpd is port 80.
<erUSUL> MegaHerz: it is a karmic fresh install or youupgraed from 9.04 ?
<odalix> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/385793/
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, yeah but like previously mentioned before, port 80 is a privileged/reserved port, only root has that right to run daemons on low port numbers
<agdoku> oskar-: server image now supports lvm by default. great. what about raid. nothing is mentioned there.
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: upgraded from 9.04
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: it should persist on Karmic?
<theadmin> psycho_oreos: Well, i just put that in /etc/init.d, so no worries anymore.
<erUSUL> MegaHerz_: then you are still using grub1. and you still have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<psycho_oreos> odalix, hmm it might be a bit low on memory I think, try other alternative media players
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: can I upgrade?
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: should i
<theadmin> Also, uh, do init.d scripts require "#!" stuff?
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, yeah and root will start that, therefore it becomes low number
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: is it better for me to..? :)
<crawler> RanyAlbeg: you mean take a screenshot?
<erUSUL> MegaHerz_: you can; it is your choice
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, that's to tell the shell interpreter to use a specific shell
<spiffythekid> sorry one more question, if . wildcard is for any character, is there one for only numbers?
<erUSUL> MegaHerz_: if you want to edit menu.lst you have to tweak this line « # defoptions=quiet splash »
<theadmin> psycho_oreos: What's the default? Although, whatever, i just put "#!/bin/bash"
<erUSUL> spiffythekid: [0-9] for example.
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, I don't think there is a default, though if its not defined, it usually goes by /bin/bash
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: I'm upgrading to Grub2 )
<odalix> psycho_oreos, that's the point. At first, the idea was to read HD files on my ps3 but it doesn't manage well with mkv's... apparently, mp4 works on my computer and on the ps3... but it's sometimes hard to find mp4 files
<blakkheim> MegaHerz_: more like downgrading
<erUSUL> MegaHerz_: ok; good luck
<rob_p> theadmin: Your init scripts *may* work without #! but it's poor practice to script without specifying an interpreter.
<theadmin> rob_p: Well, not like it's hard or anything.
<rob_p> theadmin: yup
<fab_74> hello, i have a problem with postfix
<fab_74> look at the logs here http://tinyurl.com/ye94rf7
<spiffythekid> erUSUL: Thanks!
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: thanks. Btw, when installing it asked to chain loading. If I undestood it correctly, after test I should execute grub-upgrade-from-legacy by hand?
<psycho_oreos> odalix, well, with your memory specs a bit below the mark, you might have issues running certain applications, you might be able to get away without multitasking I suppose
<theadmin> Also, a question to scripters out there, may i do something like if [ stuff ] ; then #!/bin/bash fi
<erUSUL> MegaHerz_: yes
<MegaHerz_> erUSUL: thank you
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, you might want to ask that in #bash
<erUSUL> theadmin: no; the shebang line has to go in the first line of the script as is
<crawler> fab_74: dont spam your links here
<theadmin> Well... does this look right? http://pastebin.com/Fg37hD0F
<SwedeMike> richlyn: tor exit node operators, do you trust them not to sniff your passwords?
<ikonia> theadmin: why not just do /home/root/httpd/bin/apachectl start
<blakkheim> .. /home/root?
<theadmin> ikonia: Heh, you're right, also, that's not "root" lol that's "r00t"
<ikonia> whatever
<Jeangleur> hello dear community, can anyone help me with my camer?
<Jeangleur> webcam?
<ikonia> !webcam | Jeangleur
<ubottu> Jeangleur: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jeangleur> I know, I look for answers on my problem since a while in the forum and already bought a new one, but noone could help me solving it. I am as far as I can see the video at skype options when I test it but skype freezes when I turn it on during a call
<richlyn> swedemike:well i guess i cant take chances but maybe ...ummmmm you put me in a fix
<Jeangleur> the output then is "X Error, request 42, minor 0, error code 8 BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Jeangleur> libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffff
<Jeangleur> Segmentation fault (Speicherabzug geschrieben)"
<Jeangleur> what is a fix?
<richlyn> have there been issues before
<Jeangleur> it would be great if you could help!
<VCoolio> away 1
<theadmin> Jeangleur: It tries to access a nonexistent memory block (segmentation fault is when this happens), something's wrong in the program, consult the developers
<richlyn> anybody using tor
<ikonia> richlyn: just ask your question
<Jeangleur> but neither this nor cheese or camorama works. I just tried ubuntu-live and installed skype and the other freshly, same problems
<richlyn> anybody using tor had issues with password  being sniffed?
<ikonia> richlyn: how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<ikonia> richlyn: try the TOR support resources
<odalix> psycho_oreos, Thank you, I'll try some tests. bye
<samphippen> if someone is logged in as root on my machine, and they su to me, does my home directory automatically decrypt itself?
<richlyn> alright i try tor resources
<Jeangleur> can anyone help me with my webcam? its two weeks now I try to solve it
<richlyn> out
<llutz> richlyn: tor doesn't encrypt, so everyone may sniff whats going through his node
<ikonia> samphippen: depends how they have it setup, but they won't be logged in as root if you're using ubuntu
<crawler> Richlyn: if you send your password over tor network, there's a good chance it will be sniffed
<ikonia> samphippen: ubuntu doesn't have a root password so they can't login as root
<treats-home> I'm looking for a point toward some resources to help me develope custom printer software
<samphippen> ikonia: if you go recovery mode don't you get an automatic root prompt for free?
<ikonia> samphippen: you get a root shell yes
<samphippen> ikonia: ok, so if they're root through that way, what happens?
<ikonia> samphippen: depends how you've setup your encyrption
<samphippen> ikonia: I clicked the "encrypted home directory" option at install
<ikonia> samphippen: password the grub prompt if you're worried about that
<ikonia> samphippen: that shouldn't un-encypt then
<Jeangleur> anyone good in the webcam issues?
<theadmin> Blech! If i boot the system in the recovery mode, i can get full root rights with no password at all!? This is insecure!
<wesley_> is there a console command that will tell me whats using my soundcard? some rogue program aparently is killing it so i cant get sound elsewhere
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/183920/ this file is in /etc/cron.d/novpn, and installed with `crontab /etc/cron.d/openvpn`any idea why this is not working out?
<LjL> theadmin: if you have physical access to the machine, you can do whatever you want no matter what, really.
<theadmin> LjL: If there is a password of some kind then not really.
<theadmin> Okay, gotta get this thing out of the GRUB menu. Also, what's this "memtest" thing, is it of any use?
<LjL> theadmin: if you have physical access to the machine, you can unscrew it and take the HD. that seems "full access" enough to me.
<kla> theadmin, runs tests on your RAM.
<theadmin> kla: Some creepy tests. "Pass (180%)" looks very, very weird
<henkpoley> My ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD boots to desktop and then hangs (mouse pointer frozen, caps/numlock doesn't work). I tried noapic/nolapic. Anything else ?
<Jeangleur> or does anyone know where I can find help for my webcam? I try to make it work since about 3 weeks and no idea where to go next...
<GeekSquid> theadmin: by removing that from the grub menu you are only securing it to the point that the recovery mode is not automatically accessable ... but by adding 'single' to the end of the grub line at boot, an administrator can still have access to the recovery console
<wesley_> is there a console command that will tell me whats using my soundcard? some rogue program aparently is killing it so i cant get sound elsewhere
<theadmin> LjL: Well... good point there.
<Jeangleur> is there any professional service center or something? I don't mind paying
<_dreamy> j #gaming
<kla> !support | Jeangleur
<GeekSquid> wesley: lspci |grep -Ri audio will tell you your audio card
<ubottu> Jeangleur: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<_dreamy> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DrSp0ckk> Does Ubuntu protect against executables being executable from /tmp at all? The default partition table doesn't separate /tmp from /, and that concerns me. I can't set noexec, nosuid or nodev on /tmp.
<GeekSquid> Jeangleur: canonical.com provides professional support ... there are other companies ... see the partners page on canonical's page
<wesley_> GeekSquid: it shows me what kind of audio card I have but not what program is locking it up preventing me from getting audio anywhere
<Jeangleur> kla: what do you mean?
<llutz> DrSp0ckk: mount --bind /tmp /tmp -o noexec
<Jeangleur> ubottu: aren't we here on #ubuntu ?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrSp0ckk> llutz: Oh hello? That's interesting. I'm new to the whole security thing and it's something I want to investigate in great detail. Perhaps I should review the mount man page. Thanks very much.
<Guest42633> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fu-alex> any one know how to installing grub? my grub dissapear after installing windows 7
<ikonia> !grub2 > fu-alex
<ubottu> fu-alex, please see my private message
<ikonia> !grub > fu-alex
<ikonia> fu-alex: check out the links ubottu has just pm'd you
<DrSp0ckk> llutz: Ah I see. '--bind' remounts that directory somewhere else on the file hierarchy; all you've done there is remount back to its original place, but with additional options?
<llutz> DrSp0ckk: that's the trick if you don't have an own partition for /tmp
<fu-alex> ok
<Schuenemann> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oskar-> DrSp0ckk:  if you have lots of ram, you can as an alternative mount a tmpfs on /tmp with the desired options
<llutz> DrSp0ckk: fstab would be: /tmp /tmp none    bind,noexec,nodev,nosuid    0 0
<Promille> A little question. Would the speed be any different with transfering through sftp rather than ftpes?
<ZykoticK9> Promille, i'm guessing there would be a small amount of overhead for encryption, doubt it would be noticeable.
<wesley_> is there a console command that will tell me whats using my soundcard? some rogue program aparently is killing it so i cant get sound elsewhere
<oskar-> DrSp0ckk:  or for tmpfs: none /tmp tmpfs size=2G,noexec 0 0
<llutz> Promille: ftpes? ftps you mean?  should be equal
<norbi905> Hello. Please stick with me while I try to explain this.  I have two exports in Ubuntu.  In windows these would be cifs 1 and cifs 2.  Now When I copy a file into cifs 1 from Windows, I want that file to automatically be duplicated onto cifs 2.  Is there a way of doing this in Linux?  I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<Promille> ZykoticK9: but ftpes uses the same encryption as sftp, doesnt it? is it "more" encryption at ssh2 level?
<liuxuquan> hello
<Promille> llutz: i mean ftpes, implicit tls/ssl
<Hoppipola> I have a problem with my RAID 5 /dev/md1 device. Here is my fdisk -l and my mdadm -D /dev/md0 and md1 http://pastebin.com/MBmyrdc4 I recently lost a disk, and failed, removed it, and added a new one. I am trying to mount now, and I can't because I get this error http://pastebin.com/8sSV4xtq
<ZykoticK9> Promille, oh sorry, when i read it i assumed you just mean ftp - i don't even know what FTPes is.  Sorry i have no idea then.
<beij2> hi
 * PascalFr_parti est parti: Parti pour l'instant.
<llutz> Promille: i just found that, never used it. But still, i would guess its equal to sftp
<Hoppipola> is there a way to retrieve this data, if I cannot mount?
<Promille> llutz: kk
<ZykoticK9> Hoppipola, if you don't get an answer in this channel you might also want to try #ubuntu-server they typically have more RAID experience
<antivirt1l> hello all
<Hoppipola> ZykoticK9: thanks
<nouwanda> hello
<xangua> !hi | nouwanda
<ubottu> nouwanda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wesley_> is there a console command that will tell me whats using my soundcard? some rogue program aparently is killing it so i cant get sound elsewhere
<upi> hi all
<antivirt1l> can I get help, I cant start my ubuntu, because "failed to mount root filesystem" i'm in a shell... :S who can help ?
<abhi_nav> Is there any security or performance threat in having latest firefox?
<NatanielPL> Hi
<NatanielPL> I got problems with ATI drivers, they worked fine, but suddenly turned off and don't want to turn on
<xangua> !details | NatanielPL
<ubottu> NatanielPL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nouwanda> <abhi_nav> Not so but you should try chrome or the alpha of the new opera
<blakkheim> NatanielPL: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<NatanielPL> Too late
<ZykoticK9> wesley_, "lsof" can probably tell you (if you know what to look for, which I don't) good luck
<abhi_nav> nouwanda: does chrome and/or opera have adons like xmarks, noscrap etc?
<antivirt1l> how can I repair my /dev/sda2 ? there are everything, like: /boot/* etc...; fsck writes: Could this be zero-length  particion?
<DrSp0ckk> oskar-, llutz: thanks :)
<Neon0Blue> Can someone help me? I keep getting this error.
<Neon0Blue> "FATAL: Error inserting rt3070sta (/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt3070sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<antivirt1l> how can I repair my /dev/sda2 ? there are everything, like: /boot/* etc...; fsck writes: Could this be zero-length  particion?
<nouwanda>  <abhi_nav> Yes there's an alpha for xmarks, no idea about noscrap
<GeekSquid> Neon0Blue: please pastebin the output of dmesg
<antivirt1l> how can I repair my /dev/sda2 ? there are everything, like: /boot/* etc...; fsck writes: Could this be zero-length particion? :S
<nouwanda>  <abhi_nav>  the alpha is for chrome*
<Neon0Blue> ok.
<abhi_nav> nouwanda: hmmm
<oskar-> !repeat | antivirt1l
<ubottu> antivirt1l: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Neon0Blue> "[ 5133.408226] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb
<Neon0Blue> [ 5133.408352] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb
<Neon0Blue> [ 5133.408678] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_register_driver
<Neon0Blue> [ 5133.408946] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev
<Neon0Blue> [ 5133.409047] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev
<FloodBot2> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neon0Blue> [ 5133.409244] rt3070sta: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb
<Guest52404> hi guys! a latex question; i wrote a "book" documenclass. ho can I make it HMTL?
<Guest52404> *HTML
<zoska> hello all! how can i download iso images with partial checksum support? i've tried aria2 and metalink but the shows me errors on completion and then i must redownload the whole thing again and again. always there's some error.
<bsmith093> i have a dualboot setup with ubuntu and xp pro if i reinstall ubuntu do i have to do anything special to xp to get it to boot
<zoska> additionally my isp blocked bittorrent
<duffydack> set irc_conf_mode ON
<mkquist> bsmith093: not usually
<Neon0Blue> Did you get it?
<guntbert_> duffydack: start with /  :-)
<duffydack> :)
<GeekSquid> Guest52404: there is a package called latex2html ... and it will do what you want
<bsmith093> ok well it says it cant find a file to boot with where would i find the file
<bsmith093> on the install disk
<crawler> zoska: as for your ISP, sometimes you can get around traffic shaping by enabling encryption in your torrent client.
<GeekSquid> Neon0Blue: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste that output .. too long for IRC
<guntbert_> Neon0Blue: please use !pastebin
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<GeekSquid> !hi | saganbyte
<ubottu> saganbyte: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Neon0Blue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385813/
<Neon0Blue> ok there.
<mkquist> bsmith093: what do you mean? xp cant start or ubuntu?
<bsmith093> xp says something like cant find file nt.dll
<saganbyte> I m trying to copy a xml file to usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/styles .. but i get permission denied(obviously) but i m unable to do it thru sudo cp <xml file> to the specified location
<bsmith093> xp is still an option in grub but it wont boot
<yourmghq> i love ubuntu
<llutz> bsmith093: google for "ntldr missing"
<yourmghq> i installed it after my windows BSOD
<zoska> crawler: my isp blocks all incoming connections iirc
<bsmith093> thanx
<zoska> only outgoiing connections allowed
<mkquist> bsmith093: sounds like ur xp install got futzed.  what did you do?
<Neon0Blue> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Neon0Blue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385813/
<ZykoticK9> yourmghq, we love your Ubuntu enthusiasm, but do you have a support question?  If you just want to "chat" about Ubuntu please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<aruntomar> installation of guest addition on virtualbox fails for karmic, has anyone else faced the same issue, & is there any workaround
<bsmith093> i had ubuntu installed then i installed xp and fixed grub to see the xp and boot it
<bcj> Can fsck kill a partition?
<Slart> bcj: on a healthy hard drive with a healthy partition.. I doubt it
<bsmith093> then i stupidly decided to upgrade from jaunty to lucid alpha 3 totally screwed up everything
<bsmith093> and reinstalled ubuntu jaunty
<roniez> Hey i got a question for you. someone in my family decided to be funny and tried to make my ubuntu look like mac OSX, and they installed some app that switches sides of the buttons in the topbar.
<ZykoticK9> aruntomar, what version of VBox are you using?  What is the failure message (if any)?  I've never heard of a problem with Karmic and guest additions before, it's always worked for me.
<bcj> Slart: I ran into problems with what I thought was my hard drive.  Since running fsck it's become so screwed.
<roniez> like close minimise and maximise on left side insted of right side.
<mkquist> bsmith093: maybe grub is juat looking in the wrong place
<bsmith093> i left the xp partition alone
<roniez> anybody knows how i can change this?
<Guest52404>  GeekSquid thanks; then i compile the .tex file?
<mkquist> roniez: gconfig-editor
<aruntomar> ZykoticK9: i'll paste the error log to pastebin
<bsmith093> how do i check grub
<Slart> bcj: could it be that the hard drive was failing and that was why you were running fsck in the first place?
<GeekSquid> Neon0Blue: please pastebin the output of lspci .. with the USB plugged in
<Neon0Blue> ok.
<bcj> Slart: Yes, but now both hard drives are giving the same error when a check is run on them.
<bcj> Slart: fsck is being run on boot and backtracing.
<Slart> bcj: I'm not saying that fsck is perfect and without bugs.. but I think it's one of the more stable apps
<bcj> Then the machine locks up.
<Neon0Blue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385818/
<Neon0Blue> Done.
<zoska> how to use zsync files? for example http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync ? what's their purpose? do they contain partial hashes like in torrent files?
<GeekSquid> Neon0Blue: sorry I meant lsusb
<Neon0Blue> Thought so.
<Neon0Blue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385819/
<Neon0Blue> there.
<theadmin> zoska: http://zsync.moria.org.uk/ see this
<bsmith093> zoska they will scan wjhat u already have and update it to match
<imaginativeone> hey everyone...
<Slart> bcj: I haven't seen that kind of behaviour on my machines.. can't say I've heard about it in this channel either..
<imaginativeone> my system has three hard drives
<imaginativeone> but I can only "see" two
<imaginativeone> how do I get to the third one?
<Slart> bcj: not really sure what to do about it.. check the s.m.a.r.t info on the drive.. see if it's dying on you.. you can always try running a live cd and try fsck'ing from that
<bcj> Slart: I wouldn't normally worry, but this is my file server.
<GeekSquid> Guest52404: yes... see man latex2html for syntax
<Slart> bcj: you're not running fsck on a live file system.. right?
<aruntomar>  ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385820/
<VilasBoas> Hy i have a LAMP server and i need to stop the server to see how is the site online
<bcj> Slart: ...and both disks on the server are fooked.
<VilasBoas> can anyone tell me how to stop apache?
<theadmin> imaginativeone: Maybe it's just not mounted. Does "sudo fdisk -l" give 3 drives or 2?
<zoska> ok i'll try it, i've tried aria2c before 2 downloads and error everytime, jigdo hanged on "retireving template" ;/
<bcj> Slart: No, running on boot (before mount), or manually unmount first.
<abhi_nav_> i have downloaded latest firefox .tar.bz package. do i need uninstall old firefox to install this new package? or just go to install new package?
<Neon0Blue> GeekSquid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385819/
<theadmin> abhi_nav_: That .tar.bz2 mozilla present is just an archive with binaries for you.
<imaginativeone> theadmin: three
<Slart> bcj: well.. as I said.. I've never heard of a fsck killing an otherwise healthy drive.. but give the live cd a try in case the local binary has been damaged somehow
<mkquist> roniez: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<Elrox> VilasBoas, sudo service httpd stop  or sudo /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<imaginativeone> /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdc1
<abhi_nav_> theadmin: i am going to install from that .tar.bz2.
<Koenigsegg> Trying to fetch mail with thunderbird 3 on ubuntu 9.10, but I'm told "message may contain a virus or there is not enough disk space". Anyone stumbled upon that? And managed to solve it? I can't find any bad permissions, and disk space should be plenty.
<ZykoticK9> aruntomar, are you using the VBox directly from Oracle?  or from the Ubuntu repository?
<hamza> when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it.  anyone have any ideas?? :(
<theadmin> imaginativeone: Okay. Which of those you think you can access?
<aruntomar> directly from oracle
<GeekSquid> Neon0Blue: here are instructions to get that working (maybe) - it doesn't list your exact device, however it may fix it ... this has been translated from french http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/dwa-140&prev=/search%3Fq%3D07d1:3c0a%26hl%3Den&rurl=translate.google.com#d-link_dwa-140_b2
<imaginativeone> theadmin: sda1 & sdb1
<Neon0Blue> I have DWA 125
<roniez> mkquist: i checked conf and it says menu: minimize, maximise, close
<aruntomar> ZykoticK9: directly from oracle, i'm downloading the latest version now, let's c if that solves the issue
<theadmin> imaginativeone: Hm, well, does third one mount at all?
<imaginativeone> I don't think so
<imaginativeone> it says "Linux LVM"
<imaginativeone> what's that?
<theadmin> imaginativeone: Guess a filesystem, dunno how to mount those
<imaginativeone> rats
<Elrox> Logical Volume
<ZykoticK9> aruntomar, according to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+question/86274 i'm guessing that it will
<imaginativeone> 120 GB of sda1 is also unavailable
<GeekSquid> Neon0Blue: better instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917 -- will take some diciphering
<mkquist> roniez: that web page explains how to do it - you can use that to undo it
<Neon0Blue> Tried that.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<bsmith093> can i turn a partition into a virtual machine
<theadmin> bsmith093: ...wha? Those are 2 entirely different things.
<Slart> bsmith093: yes.. I think you can.. you might have to use the command line tools though
<bsmith093> ok slart how
<Slart> bsmith093: or.. use a partition in a vm
<theadmin> Slart: Err, but a virtual MACHINE has no relations to partitions at all
<bsmith093> how slart
<imaginativeone> they ALL show up in the Disk Utility
<imaginativeone> but I don't know how to use that utility
<theadmin> imaginativeone: No wonder.
<Slart> theadmin: nope.. but you could use an installed os and move it to a vm.. which is what I think bsmith093 wants to do
<bsmith093> yeah thats it
<theadmin> Slart: Hm, makes sense
<bsmith093> how
<Guest42633> How can I tell if someone uses my local net, is there a way to banned for ubuntu 9.10
<Guest42633> ?
<Slart> bsmith093: I don't know.. you'll have to check the documentation for the exact syntax.. there are command line tools that are installed together with the vm
<imaginativeone> what do I do?
<DrSp0ckk> llutz: The man page for 'mount' states that the original mount options can't be changed with '-o' when using --bind or --rbind.
<juandy> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<VilasBoas> Elrox: thanks for you help ;)
<Elrox> np VilasBoas
<theadmin> Hm. Where exactly is all that stuff stored? I'm talking about stuff which "history" command gives
<coldfire> will xfce be faster than gnome on my netbook even if ram is not a issue?
<DrSp0ckk> llutz: That being said, 'mount' with no additional flags does show the new '/tmp on /tmp type none (rw,noexec,bind)'
<theadmin> coldfire: It should
<crawler> coldfire: yes
<linus> Does anyone know how to get UltraNav scroll function to work correctly in 9.10 on a Lenovo ThinkPad machine?
<coldfire> Thanks!
<tharok> Hello guys. Does anyone know how to use shred recursively? Need to delete a whole folder and its contains
<blakkheim> coldfire: they are both bloated
<Loren_Semple> Hi, my computer has been recently acting up
<Loren_Semple> when I boot sometimes it stops half way through booting
<oskar-> tharok:  find /path/to/folder -type f -exec echo shred {} \;
<imaginativeone> can I change the filesystem on the fly?
<Loren_Semple> I see the spash screen (xubuntu), but then the screen goes blank and nothing happens.
<oskar-> tharok:  and if you are sure, that the output would be the set of correct commands, remove the "echo" in between
<Loren_Semple> I hit crtl alt f1 and it takes shows me some of the errors
<tharok> thanks oskar-
<coldfire> blakkheim: what would you suggest?
<Loren_Semple> moun: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<Loren_Semple> moun: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<roniez> mkquist: tried it didnt help. :S
<bcj> Slart: Looks like the RAM is borked.
<Loren_Semple> moun: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Slart> bcj: ah.. that might explain it
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi!
<bcj> Yep
<blakkheim> coldfire: awesome/dwm/xmonad/openbox
<oskar-> tharok:  shred does not have it effect on journalled file systems, which are normal today. it is mostly obsolete. see its manpage
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, i dont believe thats correct,,, should be just   /proc   aand /dev  etc,,, NOT /root/xxxxx
<MalfermitaKodo> I have the issue that my webcam is no longer working. The kernel module sees it but /dev/video0 does not exist
<MalfermitaKodo> uvcvideo is the kernel module
<tharok> oskar- ext3 isnt journaled is it?
<oskar-> it is
<tharok> so using shred is useless?
<tharok> even with -z command?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: yeah thats what it says
<oskar-> tharok:  what you can do is deleting the files and filling up all free file system space with a new file, that contains e.g. only zeroes. that should with a high probability delete the former contents
<Loren_Semple> Im looking at it now
<bcj> tharok: shred is useless on _files_ on a journaled filesystem (such as ext).  It's fine if you use it on the whole partition.
<Loren_Semple> I will list all the error messages
<llutz> DrSp0ckk: 2 steps needed: "sudo mount --bind /tmp/tmp && sudo mount -o remount, noexec /tmp"
<rmozden> I have a seperate raid partition that I cannot exec anything properly.  the drive is /dev/cciss/c0d1p1 that I need to mount
<Loren_Semple> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/a2431e... .... . ..   on /root failed: invalid argument
<tharok> ah ok thanks fellas. any quick way of making a selffilling file?
<tharok> that fills up until out of diskspace
<Loren_Semple> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, why is it trying to mount / on /root user dir?
<Loren_Semple> no idea
<Loren_Semple> I see the splash screen for ubuntu at bootup
<Loren_Semple> but then it goes blank
<littlegirl> tharok: What would you like to fill it with?
<Elrox> yes, i would imaging so
<tharok> just jibberish
<oskar-> tharok:  dd if=/dev/zero of=fillfile
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: maybe if I use a live cd and then do a fsck on hte drive ?
<mplabs> Hello!
<littlegirl> tharok: yourcontenthere > filename
<mplabs> I'm trying to install an application, but it says: ./INSTALL: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<littlegirl> tharok: Or, to add to an existing file: yourcontenthere >> filename
<mplabs> so I downloaded this lib and installed it manually
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I also get a message saying "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<mplabs> but it doesn't work
<Loren_Semple> "no init found. try passing init=bootarg"
<mplabs> I mean, it's the same...
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, yeah, cause thats WAAY messed up
<rmozden> mplabs, You dont have exec enabled
<tharok> littlegirl that wouldnt run til diskspace is out would it?
<mplabs> rmozden, what ?
<Loren_Semple> fsck ?
<littlegirl> tharok: I'm not sure. I've never tried it! (:
<Loren_Semple> or boot arg
<rmozden> I have a seperate raid partition that I cannot exec anything properly.  the drive is /dev/cciss/c0d1p1 that I need to mount. here's my line is fstab>> /dev/cciss/c0d1p1       /home/dsr       ext4    rw,auto,exec            0       0
<littlegirl> tharok: The guys in #bash might know.
<DrSp0ckk> llutz: I see.
<ZykoticK9> mplabs, are you running a 64bit Ubuntu?
<rmozden> mplabs, Where are you trying to run it from?  It looks like you dont have exec avail on that partition
<mplabs> yes Zeit|awy
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, try this first, boot to the 2nd option, recovery mode, there is an option there to repair basics,,,
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: should I do the fsck from a live cd, or try using the init=bootarg ?
<ZykoticK9> mplabs, what that to me?
<Loren_Semple> ok
<mplabs> sorry, yes ZykoticK9
<mplabs> yes
<mplabs> wrong number of TABs :P
<ZykoticK9> mplabs, you need to install the 32-bit version of libgtk-1.2 probably -- check out the program "getlibs" makes life a lot easier installing 32bit libraries
<yxmn2> can handbrake encode dvds in mvk formant?
<mplabs> rmozden, I don't get the question, I'm trying to install it from... a directory in ~
<tharok> thanks oskar- "dd if=/dev/zero of=fillfile" worked a charm
<DrSp0ckk> llutz: That worked perfectly. Thank you!
<mplabs> ZykoticK9, how ? I mean, I have the 64 version, what should I do now ?
<yxmn2> hello?
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, there is a fsck option in the recovery mode
<ZykoticK9> mplabs, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libgtk-1-2-so-0
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I don't see these options.
<rmozden> mplabs, you running 64 bit linux?  if do do << sodo apt-get install ia32-libs >>
<rmozden> oops - typo in sudo command
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, are you on 9.10?
<Loren_Semple> yes
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I get a bunch of output after booting from #2 (repair)
<mplabs> E: Couldn't find package ia32-lib
<mplabs> o.o
<ZykoticK9> rmozden, libgtk1.2 isn't in ia32-libs BTW
<blakkheim> mplabs: you missed an s
<Loren_Semple> and now I am at a prompt (initramfs)
<mplabs> rmozden, missed the S
<mplabs> lol
<coldfire> is there any disadvantage to have muliple DE's on one disto? Having ubuntu with gnome and xfce?
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, 1 sec, lemme find a 9.10 box,,, using 9.04 here...
<rmozden> ZykoticK9, Yeah but not having the lib could prevent it from exec if it has 32 bit code in it
<blakkheim> coldfire: waste of disk space
<bcj> Slart: The error is quite high in the RAM (~940MB) - can you by any chance remember the boot parameter that sets the memory size, or, rather, how to make 9.10 boot whilst using only the low 512MB or RAM?
<rmozden> mplabs, command is sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<rmozden> mplabs, not ia32-lib
<mplabs> oh, yes.. I think I copied it wrong
<mplabs> anyway I have that installed already
<mplabs> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<llutz> coldfire: having unneeded software installed decreases system-security
<coldfire> llutz: is there a way to know what not to have installed?
<bcj> llutz: That's a pretty sweeping comment.
<bcj> :)
<rmozden> mplabs, hmmm - whats the exact error on it
<blakkheim> bcj: but a true one nonetheless
<imaginativeone> has my voice been turned off?
<Slart> bcj: hmm.. max_addr ?
<blakkheim> imaginativeone: yes
<llutz> bcj: but true
<mplabs> the one that I pasted here
<imaginativeone> how do I get it turned on again?
<blakkheim> ...
<rmozden> mplabs, yes please
<abhi_nav_> how to enable the latest version of firefox from repository?
<mplabs> ./INSTALL: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xangua> abhi_nav_: use either 'ubuntuzilla' or 'firefox-stable ppa'
<llutz> coldfire: check the list of installed packages and look for stuff you never use. you cannot purge all of it, but everything counts
<coldfire> llutz: ok thanks
<imaginativeone> reenable voice
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: any luck ?
<abhi_nav_> xangua: can you please tell me the exact command? I know grahical way. but i dont know the exact ppa
<imaginativeone> voice = resume
<sunson> http://ubunturelease.hnsdc.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso <-- does anyone here know if this one is a bootable image or not? or am I doing something fundamentally wrong with dd if=this-file.iso of=/dev/sdb (where /dev/sdb is the usb flash drive)? it doesn't boot up.
<sunson> though I can mount it and all that (-o iso9660,ro)
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I noticed some hd errors also from the output of booting from option #2
<ZykoticK9> imaginativeone, blakkheim was just joking -- you have voice now (we all see you typing)
<blakkheim> sunson: you don't use dd for iso burning..
<imaginativeone> LOL
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, yeah, looking at recovery mode now
<mplabs> ZykoticK9, if I don't get it wrong, I should install the 32 version of the lib from the URL that you sent me, it's impossible:  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<imaginativeone> ZykoticK9: thanks
<sunson> blakkheim: its not a CD burn. its a usb thumb drive
<blakkheim> sunson: i am aware of that
<ZykoticK9> mplabs, you need to use "getlibs" from http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/
<Cyber_Akuma> I am pretty sure (correct me if im wrong) that you can't jut dump the files from a bootable iso to a usb drive and expect it to boot
<Cyber_Akuma> there are tools to make a usb drive bootable... and not every flashdrive is bootable, its kinda luck of the draw if yours is bootable or not, there is no indicator to tell you if one is when you are buying it
<ZykoticK9> mplabs, read the page again, and look at the "For 64bit systems" section - it shows you each command to run
<Cyber_Akuma> buying is*
<sunson> Cyber_Akuma: thanks for that piece of info
<sunson> I didn't know that
<sunson> mine is a sony
<Cyber_Akuma> Try googling the model number and see if it can be booted
<mplabs> yes I read it, but you said 32bit so I tried with the first link
<mplabs> I get it now
<Cyber_Akuma> or google for an app that makes your usb drive bootable and see if itll boot with it
<sburwood> I have a problem.  9.10 has worked well.  didn't change anything.  On boot, it tells me that it doesn't have /sys/init
<Cyber_Akuma> is grub or ubuntu telling you this?
 * rmozden just fixed my own issue
<sburwood> am I on the right channel?
<abhi_nav_> how to add stable firefox ppa from launchpad ? how to add that key?
<psycho_oreos> it should be mentioned on the same page as getting firefox ppa
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: how do I tell?
<VaneaNet> Hello. who can help me to make gimp 2.7.1 always start in Single-mode Window ? thank you
<Elrox> sorry Loren_Semple the only 9.10 box i have has been used for testing some odd-ball stuff, and seems i borked the recovery mode...
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: can you guide me to add the key? i never done it
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't know how to tell unfortunately
<Loren_Semple> thats ok
<Loren_Semple> I am googling the error
<Loren_Semple> and downling xubuntu 9.10
<Cyber_Akuma> either google the model and see if its bootable, or try to use a usb booting usility
<Loren_Semple> live cd
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, i dropped to root shell and ran fsck
<Cyber_Akuma> a program to make a usb drive bootable
<Loren_Semple> I am going to use that to do a fsck, because I think the HD has errors
<psycho_oreos> VaneaNet, you might want to try #gimp
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: It boots fine up to a point, the screen goes black and when I hit a key, it gives me somme gibberish
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, you have the page of that firefox ppa?
<Cyber_Akuma> Ah, waht point?
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: I use a CD to boot from hard drive and it doesn't work any better
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, you dont need live cd (or shouldn't), drop to root shell?
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable is the right page?
<VaneaNet> psycho_oreos: thank you :)
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: I even use other distrros
<psycho_oreos> VaneaNet, np
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I can't
<purvesh> how to remove write-protected Directory ?
<Loren_Semple> I am stuck at a prompt (initramfs)
<linos> anyone know of a good decently priced 2 bay network storage area unit
<Loren_Semple> and there is no fsck command
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: it isn't on this computer, but on the desktop
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, try this: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Cyber_Akuma> ah, hmm
<guntbert_> !ot | linos
<ubottu> linos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cyber_Akuma> If an unmodified livecd won't boot, probably its failing with some of your hardware
<ehnde> can i use the nvidia drivers with 64 bit ubuntu?
<linos> ok
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I type help and I get this
<Cyber_Akuma> whats the error
<psycho_oreos> ehnde, probably better to grab it from hardware drivers
<mplabs> ZykoticK9, it works ! thank you :)
<ZykoticK9> mplabs, glad to help
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreso: ok i am reading it now. But was that right page for latest stable firefox? is it trusted?
<mplabs> rmozden, thank you too !
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: Any way to test it?
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, under that Technical details for this PPA, you can see which repo to add, etc
<ehnde> psycho_oreos: i don't understand. do you mean get the nvidia 64 bit driver from nvidia?
<nagchampa> hrm, i seem to be getting bulk message failed errors from my dvb card after a reboot, but if i shut down then cold boot it's fine
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: To figure out what hardware doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, trusted or not is up to you, PPA is not official ubuntu package
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, the error would probably point to it
<Cyber_Akuma> whats it say again?
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, yeah, then you'll have to do from live cd/usb
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: And the chance to recover it
<psycho_oreos> ehnde, no I mean to go through gnome into hardware drivers, it'll save you mucking around with the one from nvidia's site
<sburwood> Cyber_Akuma: brb
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: [alias break cd chdir command continue echo eval exec exit export false getopts hash help let local printf pwd read readonly return set shift source test times trap true type ulimit umask unalias unset wait [ash awk basename cat chmod chroot chvt clear cmp cp cut deallocvt df du dumpkmap echo egrep env expr false fbset fdflush fgrep find grep gunzip gzip hostname ifconfig ip kill ln...
<Loren_Semple> ...loadfont loadkmap ls mkdir mkifo mknot mkswap mktemp more mount mv openvt pidof printf ps pwd readlink reset rm rmdir sed setkeycodes sh sleep sort stat stty sync tail tee test touch tr true tty umount uname uniq wc wget yes zcat ]
<takuan> does anybody know why the eject button on karmic can't be remapped? xev doesn't even show a keycode for it? Whereas if you don't use gnome-session you can remap all you want
<raimonds> Can someone help me?
<raimonds> and Hi
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: is there any other way of getting latest stable firefox automatically? (Not manual method)?
<psycho_oreos> !ask | raimonds
<ubottu> raimonds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loren_Semple> ok well hopefully it works
<imaginativeone> raimonds: I'll try
<ReallyBusy> How do I make a Linux boot from Win 7 unebootin is giving me issues
<mrbob009> that default brown ubuntu theme sucks - i think its REALLY ugly!!!!
<Loren_Semple> man I've never been through so many HD's in my life
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, run mount   see what is mounted
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, automatically would be waiting for them as they are released officially, manually would be to use that method to grab the latest of your choice
<abhi_nav_> !details | ReallyBusy
<ubottu> ReallyBusy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<guntbert_> !bug | mrbob009
<ubottu> mrbob009: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Loren_Semple> Elrox:  mount    rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<Loren_Semple> non on /sys
<ReallyBusy> ubottu: I created a boot usb one Linux Remix Ubuntu ........ from Win 7 but the boot loader fails
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Loren_Semple> non on /proc
<Loren_Semple> udev on /dev
<mrbob009> guntbert, its a bug yes
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oroes: i want to upgrade becaue my current firefox is too much slow and slow and slow
<purvesh> how to remove write-protected Directory ? ,purvesh
<psycho_oreos> Elrox, those are partitions and virtual filesystems, not all of them are physical hard drives/etc
<takuan> abhi_nav_: go for chromium
<raimonds> I have VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP Integrated video Card and Ubuntu 9.1 but i cant find the drivers, can someone help?
<takuan> muchos faster
<mrbob009> purvesh, use an account with sufficient permissions
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, was this a fresh install?  or was it working then all the fs went to heck?
<guntbert_> mrbob009: then report it please -  here you will find no developpers
<mrbob009> !sudo purvesh
<abhi_nav_> takuan: you mean google chrome? i have that. but it dont have addons as that of firefox
<Cyber_Akuma> I should enable a nick highlight or something
<Loren_Semple> it was working
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, like I said, the official upgrades you'll have to wait for them to come out, the latest ones will require you to use PPA and manually allow it
<Loren_Semple> then I moved 50% of the data from the drive to another drive beacuse it was 90% full
<purvesh> k
<Loren_Semple> I think the drive might have a error
<raimonds> I have VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP Integrated video Card and Ubuntu 9.1 but i cant find the drivers, can someone help?
<Loren_Semple> it didn't freeze right away
<Loren_Semple> but about 24 hours later it just froze solid
<takuan> abhi_nav_: it would seem that most plugins are being ported to google chrome
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, did you try going through the hardware drivers?
<smccarty> Hi
<karma_police> is there a command i can add in startup manager to mount my secondary hdd and also start my firewall?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I am going to do a fsck on it w/ live cd
<raimonds> Yes its empty
<smccarty> having problems with the new 9.10 kernel on AMD AthlonII dual core.....lockups
<smccarty> all after an upgrade
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, add your 2nd HD to fstab file -- don't know about the firewall part
<Vova> hello guys
<smccarty> looking to go back to 9.04, but don't want to lose my data on LVM root partition....
<purvesh> mrbob009, thanx
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, yeah
<guntbert_> !who | raimonds
<takuan> and you do have the version without google adds and stuff: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ubottu> raimonds: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<karma_police> how do i access/edit fstab? i'm a noob
<Vova> i have small problem.. i have created a new user, but i cant login with that users ceredentials
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<abhi_nav_> takuan: in google chrom how to add addons?
<Vova> "Access denied"
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, well there isn't much support for that VIA chipset, you might want to search around
<smccarty> Is there away I can use the 9.04 live CD to reinstall 9.04 kernel and accomplish this?  No matter what I do, the last step of the installer always says that it will format the partition....which I am obviously trying to avoid...any help would be appreciated.
<takuan> abhi_nav_: go herehttps://chrome.google.com/extensions
<claptrap> Kay so, I updated to the latest Firefox stable (3.6.2 Namoroka) and it broke shit. I'm trying to go BACK to whatever was installed on Karmic, but I can't seem to get it.
<psycho_oreos> karma_police, you'll need an editor plus sudo and the file is located in /etc named fstab
<raimonds> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abhi_nav_> takuan: ok thnx
<karma_police> i opened it in terminal.. don't know what to do tho.. lol
<abhi_nav_> psycho_oreos: thnx
<danyR> karma_police: karma_police there's a graphic interface for it
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav_, np
<karma_police> whats the gui called? do i need to search repos?
<takuan> abhi_nav_: you're welcome
<raimonds> !who psycho_oreos But there is to 8.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raimonds>  But there is to 8.04
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, that's because 8.04 runs on older kernel, specs, etc
<takuan> does anybody know why the eject button on karmic can't be remapped?  xev doesn't even show a keycode for it? Whereas if you don't use gnome-session you can remap all you want
<karma_police> danyR whats the name of the gui for it?
<danyR> karma_police: it's /etc/fstab edit, right? install the package pysdm
<guntbert_> raimonds: put the nick in front if you are talking to a particular person (like I just did)
<claptrap> What is the default Firefox version installed with Karmic, and how can I get it without it auto-upgrading to 3.6.2?
<smccarty> anybody have any idea how to reinstall 9.04 on an existing LVM partition, w/o formatting it?  really want to keep the data...
<imaginativeone> is there a utility that I can use for partitioning my disks "hot"?
<karma_police> ty
<raimonds> guntbert_: Ok like this?
<psycho_oreos> imaginativeone, define hot
<imaginativeone> right now...in real time
<imaginativeone> I have an LVM that I cannot access
<ZykoticK9> claptrap, you must have a PPA enabled - remove the FF PPA --- System / Admin / Software Sources - "Other Software" tab and uncheck the firefox one
<psycho_oreos> imaginativeone, none that I know of, because its not safe to resize/add/remove whilst the partition is mounted
<imaginativeone> :-(
<imaginativeone> should I use a live cd for that purpose?
<guntbert_> raimonds: yes - and you can use <tab> to autocomplete a nick :-)
<psycho_oreos> imaginativeone, well LVM is probably different, I personally wouldn't know
<skraps> imaginative: use the livecd to do the resize
<claptrap> ZykoticK9: Did that. Should I try to get 3.5 from repo again?
<ZykoticK9> claptrap, sure
<claptrap> ZykoticK9: Mmk.
<imaginativeone> thanks
<sunson> guess my usb flash drive was unbootable. I went to grub manually and set root (hd1,0) and set kernel /casper/vmlinuz and initrd /casper/initrd.lz. it drops me into an initramfs shell. how do I get the installer going?
<ReallyBusy> damn had to install the whole remix again :(
<sunson> (I'm trying to install a 9.10 netbook remix image on my AspireOne)
<Jimmey> I have an image 20 inches by 16 - Is there any way that I can print this over multiple pages of A4 paper so it stays that big?
<sunson> ReallyBusy: remix? 9.10?
<elijah> Is netbook remix intended for all laptops or mainly netbooks?
<raimonds> How to make app run when the system starts?
<ReallyBusy> sunson: yep but the internal mic doesnt work and the fan control is horrible
<imaginativeone> since I don't know what the hell I'm doing...the live cd probably won't be of any help either...
<sunson> elijah: netbooks but nobody is preventing you from using it on your regular laptop
<sunson> its lightweight and fine-tuned for netbooks
<Vova> i have small problem.. i have created a new user, but i cant login with that users ceredentials: "Access denied"
<elijah> sunson: Thanks
<karma_police> i have ubuntu 9.10 full on my acer netbook.. i didn't like the nbr interface
<dia> Здесь на русском разгаварывают?
<Vova> ñîìíåâàþñü :))
<Pici> !ru | dia
<ubottu> dia: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zeromaicon> fala bando de fdp
<Cyber_Akuma> Why don't you go xubuntu if you want lightweight? Or is there no netboot remix of that?
<sunson> karma_police: the build is different, ain't it? or does netbook remix use the same apt repo?
<Cyber_Akuma> netbook*
<sunson> (as in "karmic" or "karmic-netbook" or somesuch?)
<smccarty> Is there away I can use the 9.04 live CD to reinstall 9.04 kernel?  No matter what I do, the last step of the installer always says that it will format the partition....which I am obviously trying to avoid...any help would be appreciated.
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | smccarty
<ubottu> smccarty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Cyber_Akuma> smccarty: you want to install linux or just want to extract the kernel from the disk?
<karma_police> i think it uses the same repo.... i know 9.04 allowed you to switch between nbr and full desktop but 9.10 did away with the desktop manager
<psycho_oreos> smccarty, probably the best way is to chroot into your install and download the kernel image (whilst having internet access)
<meero__> hi, my kubuntu is not waking up well after sleeping, how to debug this?
<claptrap> ZykoticK9: Thank you! Worked perfectly.
<zeromaicon> alguem br
<smccarty> Cyber_Akuma: at this point, either would be helpful....
<ZykoticK9> claptrap, glad to help
<claptrap> ZykoticK9: So a PPA will auto-update me whenever I try to install an older version of a program?
<smccarty> i did the online upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, but ran into a cpu clock issue (bug I believe) and it locks every time at the splash screen....amd athlon II dual core x64
<raimonds> How to make the program run when system runs
<smccarty> Cyber_Akuma: I thought trying to revert back to 9.04 might be best.... but I'm open to suggestions..
<raimonds> ?
<ZykoticK9> claptrap, if you have a PPA that is enabled & has a newer version then default rep, then that's what you'll get
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, you might want to try this for VIA stuff: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<[[thufir]]> I see tha that lacie usb dvd burners generally work with linux (?).  how about hp?
<karma_police> i was trying out the 10.04 alpha.. doesn't look much diff than 9.10 as of yet
<Jimmey> I have an image 20 inches by 16 - Is there any way that I can print this over multiple pages of A4 paper so it stays that big?
<smccarty> Cyber_Akuma: I'm using the 9.04 live CD now....  9.10 live won't boot up for me...might be bad media, but not sure if it's actually the cpu clock problem..
<Vova> i have small problem.. i have created a new user, but i cant login with that users ceredentials: "Access denied"
<Slart> jimmy51_: yes.. there are some tools that will do that.. imagemagick can probably do it as well
<psycho_oreos> 9.04 and 9.10 has different kernel versions amongst other changes. I'd advise against downgrading manually
<hiexpo> i have found that when upgrading from one version to another always leads to some sort of problem  /// i find it best to back up all my files and do a fresh install /// lot less grief
<Jimmey> Slart, is that in the repos?
<Slart> Jimmey: imagemagick is in the repos, yes
<Slart> Jimmey: it's a command line image manipulation tool
<zeromaicon> ./server irc.redenorte.net
<zeromaicon> ../server irc.redenorte.net
<_numbers> update-grub appears to work and lists the OS i'm looking for in STDOUT, but does not appear to modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg at all... any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> zeromaicon, don't advertise here
<Jimmey> Slart, before I trawl through the man page, do you have any tips on how I could do that
<zeromaicon> psycho_oreos: foda-se
<jeofizikci> hello, i wonder if i could install linux without any distro?
<principale> to download adobe reader i need the password can you help me i can.t use youtube
<zeromaicon> ../server irc.redenorte.net
<zeromaicon> ./server irc.redenorte.net
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> /tmp/chrome9.83-242-sl10.1.tar.gz could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<raimonds> Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<EricTheHax> no distro? you mean kernel only?
<jeofizikci> EricTheHax:  yes
<smccarty> psycho_oreos: could you pointme to a step by step somewhere?  keep in mind I've already done the 9.10 upgrade...
<Slart> Jimmey: what kind of image is it? postscript? or a regular photo-kind of image?
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, best to save it to your desktop rather than trying to open it
<EricTheHax> download the kernel and compile it i guess
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> Ok il rty to save it
<Vova> i have small problem.. i have created a new user, but i cant login with that users ceredentials: "Access denied"
<sebastw> hello world
<EricTheHax> try here http://www.kernel.org/
<Jimmey> Slart, regular jpeg
<psycho_oreos> smccarty, and upgrades are never done cleanly in my opinion, you were saying that you had 9.04 and now you got 9.10 but you want to get 9.04.. which is going to mess everything up
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> What should i do with those files?
<principale> can.t do it
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> im new to UBUNTU
<jeofizikci> EricTheHax: the main point is how to compile it  and install to my pc =)
<sebastw> someone play at divine divinity with linux?
<principale> any other idea
<EricTheHax> dunno ive not tried YET
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, save it to desktop or something
<brjann> jeofizikci: you might take a look at linux from scratch, but it's not for the faint of heart :) http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> Can u fix it by remote desctop viewer?
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> i saved
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, no
<smccarty> psycho_oreos: ok....  I'm fine with 9.10,but I need to get past the lockups at boot..... any suggestions?  tsc seems to be my problem...  I see lots of suggestions online, but not fixes....
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> why?
<EricTheHax> hey anyone know how wubi makes your computer load from a virtual hdd?
<EricTheHax> i want to do the same thing with another os
<smccarty> stepping away....
<psycho_oreos> smccarty, not quite sure how to address lockups at boot, you were saying something about missing /sys stuff?
<Vova> help me PLEASE!! :( i have small problem.. i have created a new user, but i cant login with that users ceredentials: "Access denied"
<morph> uh oh, kla left me
<Slart> Jimmey: of course.. this is always an option.. if you're doing really big things http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, because its not ideal and remote desktop uses lots of bandwidth
<smccarty> psycho_oreos: not missing /sys stuff... tsc errors in the logs.....  looks like a problem with how the 9.10 kernel detects/uses the cpu clock for some amd x64?
<Slart> Jimmey: I'm still looking for a good tutorial on the original app
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> Do u have new with limited bandwith?
<psycho_oreos> smccarty, hmm you might need to disable apic support I think
<Jimmey> Slart, thanks, I'll take a look
<jeofizikci> brjann: thank you, i will take a look and then return
<Schuenemann> what repository do I need for ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, yes and that I'm currently using that bandwidth to grab something so I'm lagging in a way
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<frankS2> where does ubuntu store its wlan password ?
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> o! I saved those files on desktop
<brjann> EricTheHax: wubi creates a filesystem-in-a-file and then mounts it as a loopback device
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> There is something like vinstal :P
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, yes I've noticed what you wrote previously
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, not that I know of, you'll need to manually extract it and read the README file included
<elijah> Schuenemann: Mint
<Vova> help me PLEASE!! :( i have small problem.. i have created a new user, but i cant login with that users ceredentials: "Access denied"
<GeezenSlaw> Hi, I have a ubuntu 9.10 remix flash installed w/ the 4gb option on 16gb flash. I created a new flash to expand the 4gb partition to the rest of the 16gb flash space. Now, the flash won't boot (boot error).
<brjann> Vova: how did you create the new user?
<rkj> I want to install ubuntu on a USB stick and have a question - all the literature seems to confuse installing a live CD iso image onto the stick with doing an actual install with the USB stick as the "target". But isn't there a difference between the two? I want to be able to run my company-owned WinXP laptop as an Ubuntu machine with the USB as the boot drive, install packages, etc. Any advice?
<elijah> Vova: I don't know how but I can tell you that it is possible to recover that login info or reset it so you can gain access.
<Schuenemann> elijah,  huh?
<frankS2> where does ubuntu store its wlan password from the AP's im connceting too
<frankS2> and config file
<Vova> brjann: useradd user
<elijah> Schuenemann: I was being slighty unfair (eh ehm, Mint Linux (Ubuntu-based, includes the restricted extras))
<Schuenemann> what repository do I need for ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Jimmey> rkj, there's a USB Disk creator, all you need is the .iso image and a usb stick.
<Schuenemann> elijah,  I don't want a different distro, I just want that package
<grobi> Hi
<Schuenemann> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> !info restricted
<ubottu> Package restricted does not exist in karmic
<brjann> Vova: you should probably be using adduser instead
<Schuenemann> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ZykoticK9> Vova, use the "adduser" command instead of "useradd" much easier!
<nisstyre65> no
<linu> w set up script in bash to eddit name file?
<nisstyre65> useradd only takes one line
<hiexpo> rkj, just go into bios change boot order put boot from cd on top or usb and run of usb without install super easy
<rkj> Jimmey right, and if the iso is an installation disk then the usb is an installation disk, not an "installed" system. Does that make sense?
<Schuenemann> wasn't multiverse coming enabled by default?
<brjann> rkj: here are some instructions for hardy that might help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Vova> hmm... i can change this user info? i want to connect with ssh with that user :(
<jeofizikci> brjann:  if i download and burn linuxfromscratch liveCD, will i be able to install from that cd into my hdd?
<skraps> nissty useradd takes one line but how many people actually read the man page to know the proper flags to set?
<nisstyre65> not many, because people are lazy
<jeofizikci> if i download and burn linuxfromscratch liveCD, will i be able to install from that cd into my hdd?
<Jimmey> rkj, there's also a way to have file persistance so any packages and files you put onto the stick stay there after you shut down. I have also in the past used the tar package to move an entire installation, you might want to look for that
<psycho_oreos> !ot | jeofizikci
<ubottu> jeofizikci: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brjann> jeofizikci: I really don't know. this channel is for ubuntu support, and I only know of the existence of LFS. :)
<skraps> nissty: exactly
<brjann> jeofizikci: try #LFS on irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<jeofizikci> thank you
<GrimmIV> Is 10.04 stable enough for use yet?
<psycho_oreos> no
<beij2> probably not
<psycho_oreos> and ask in #ubuntu+1
<Schuenemann> what repository do I need for ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Vova> hey..! any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> Schuenemann, wasn't it multiverse?
<rkj> brjann, hiexpo I have done that already - I guess my question is, isn't there a difference between an installation iso and an actual installed system? I'm not sure you can really install packages on a live CD - at least when I tried it, it didn't work
<psycho_oreos> Vova, you were given suggestions before, use adduser not useradd
<Schuenemann> psycho_oreos,  it isn't enabled by default in karmic?
<rkj> Jimmey that sounds interesting - do you mean you could just tar the entire filesystem and then move it?
<Vova> ohhh okay..
<hiexpo> remember everyone google is your best friend don't be lazt most of the questions asked here are out there on the web and have been ansawered and can save the people so much time to help with questions and issues that are new and not overcome yet
<brjann> rkj: you can install packages on a system that's booted from a livecd. they aren't persistent, though, because the livecd filesystem lives in RAM. on a USB drive, it would live on the drive.
<Jimmey> rkj, not quite, but in moving or copying the contents of an entire filesystem you need to maintain permissions which tar can do
<ZykoticK9> !google > hiexpo
<SeaOrifice> happy holi !!!
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<Vova> thanks.
<madjoe> Hi! If there's a fix in a new stable version of Cairo-Dock that's killing me, and the release is not yet available through Synaptic, would it be wrong to install that new release by hand? What's the best practice?
<Schuenemann> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<brjann> madjoe: if you insist on compiling from source, use checkinstall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<gferrarofano> salve a tutti
<madjoe> brjann: thnx
<rkj> brjann, Jimmey why can't I just select "install ubuntu"  from the installation CD and select the USB stick as the target drive?
<guntbert> !it | gferrarofano
<ubottu> gferrarofano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maslen> if I installed windows after linux, how could I make grub be the bootloader again ?
<noaXess_netubu> hi..
<rkj> brjann, Jimmey I'm afraid to just try it for fear of trashing my existing system but it seems logical that it would work
<gferrarofano> channel in Italiano?
<ZykoticK9> maslen, karmic or earlier Ubuntu?
<GrimmIV> I can't find enlightment on software center, or the repository it provided
<Jimmey> rkj, that should work, but it would be the same as the liveUSB.
<maslen> ZykoticK9: 9.10
<raimonds> My head will explode :(
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > maslen
<ubottu> maslen, please see my private message
<rkj> brjann, Jimmey on the other hand, none of the how-to's I've read suggest doing that
<maslen> ZykoticK9: Error: Cannot compare bool to string.
<Blond> boot-after-crash disaster. thoughts anyone?
<smccarty> psycho_oreos: you mean in the bios, or the command line options from grub?
<Schuenemann> Can anyone tell me why I can't find ubuntu-restricted-extras? My sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/1815874
<ZykoticK9> maslen, what is that?
<brjann> rkj: have you seen this? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<maslen> ZykoticK9: "!grub2 > maslen"
<psycho_oreos> smccarty, from grub
<rkj> Jimmey,according to brjann that is not the same and you can't install packages on a liveUSB because the liveUSB filesystem lives in RAM, and that was my experience when I tried it
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9, - most do have googlke cause there not yet operating on ubuntu yet there just lazt and want to be spoon fed /// but ok i will not tell anyone to goole it anymore
<ZykoticK9> maslen, didn't you get a message from ubottu with a link to the Grub2 help file?
<unop> hiexpo,  we frown upon GIYF in here actually.
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> Terminal is givving me an errors
<janhouse> any ideas why trayer disappeared from karmic?
<rkj> brjann no I haven't, I'll take a look
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: no my home is in /home
<psycho_oreos> raimonds, you're probably missing dependencies, pastebin the errors
<rkj> brjann thanks for the tip
<maslen> ZykoticK9: I see what you mean. Thanks. I didn't realize ubottu was a bot.
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, oh man - "I hear you" but this channel is open to everyone, and telling people to google is not considered good behaviour in this channel
<maslen> Doh!
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I am about to fsck the hd with a live cd, (9.10)
<raimonds> <psycho_oreos> I have wrong paths but there is nothing sayd about it where to put those files in readme
<Loren_Semple> should I update anything before doing the fsck ?
<hiexpo> unop, GIYF?
<Schuenemann> Can anyone tell me why I can't find ubuntu-restricted-extras? My sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/1815874
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: since its the live cd, and there has been quite a few updates since then
<unop> hiexpo, "Google is your friend" ...
<gregl> Schuenemann, It apears you don't have the repo installed...
<Schuenemann> gregl,  which is it?
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, the file system (fs) should remain the same
<Schuenemann> gregl,  there is a line with multiverse there
<hiexpo> unop, ZykoticK9  ok no prob
<MalfermitaKodo> To repeat a question from a few hours ago: I have the issue that my webcam is no longer working. The kernel module (uvcvideo) sees it but /dev/video0 does not exist. Do I have to use mknod to create it?
<MalfermitaKodo> or is ther a way to fight udev into recognizing it?
<MalfermitaKodo> *there
<skraps> this is a "Support Channel" != GIYF ?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: on live cd, is /dev/sda1 the hd or the live cd?
<gregl> Schuenemann, Do a google search using  ubuntu-restricted-extras and see what you get..
<gregl> Schuenemann, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: and after running  sudo fsck /dev/sda1 I got error reading block 9319847 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). ignore error<y>?
<Blond> <Schuenemann> if youre using Synaptic, go to Repositories tab and enter required source there. i think restricted-siources can be found on Debian wiki
<Schuenemann> gregl,  that link isn't helpful. I've read it before asking here
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, do fdisk -l to see all, then do df -ah to see what is mounted, do it on the one NOT mounted
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, but is prolly /dev/sda
<madjoe> brjann: I guess I should remove the old version first, right?
<meero> hi, who can help me with ubuntu sleep waking problem?
<Loren_Semple> sda or sda1 ?
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, 1 sec
<noaXess_netubu> i have changed my kernel that hid will be loaded as module and not built in kernel.. what need i load, change that hid will be loaded as module automatically on kernel boot?
<brjann> madjoe: that would probably be a good idea :) that way, when you go to uninstall it once the ubuntu package is released, you won't have to worry about collisions
<Schuenemann> Blond,  everything was unchecked. Why?
<getxsick> is there a release date for 1.04 already set up?
<nisstyre65> unop; you might have better luck linking to this, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html . But I think it might be against channel rules, not 100% sure.
<MalfermitaKodo> ewww, an evil nick here :þ
<windows7jk> fdisk
<guntbert> !lucid | getxsick
<ubottu> getxsick: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<unop> nisstyre65, we've tried that before - but some of the ops don't like it.
<randomusr> I can find my primary sda in /dev/sda and view it in gnome, however, my 2nd hard drive (sdb) is not showing up at all? How Can I format and mount it?
<_numbers> how can i convert /dev/sdd1 to (hdX,Y)? i mean how do i know what X and Y are?
<ZykoticK9> getxsick, wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<getxsick> ZykoticK9: thx
<unop> nisstyre65, the !coc seems to cover the elementary parts of it anyway
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, do fsck -pfv /dev/sda  (may need sda1/2/3 .. whatever your / partition is...)
<ZykoticK9> getxsick, 60 days from today
<windows7jk> randomusr ----------> try the disk utility
<getxsick> ZykoticK9: i'm still under 9.04 but i guess i will wait that 60 days..
<Blond> Encrypted HD. Can open crypt on boot but then locks on trying to mount filesys(Error 1, "(504)"
<MalfermitaKodo> _numbers: for grub?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: ok because I tried /dev/sda1 and it is showing me there is block reading error and asks me to ignore it or not..
<madjoe> brjann: I think it would be ok if I use just remove, not complete remove, to save my config, plugins, etc... what do you think?
<_numbers> MalfermitaKodo: ya
<randomusr> windows7jk; how can I be sure i installed on sda?
<meero> hi, who can help me with ubuntu sleep waking problem? ?
<leg-> hi
<brjann> madjoe: that depends on where they live. if you leave them in place, checkinstall might complain and fail, or it might just overwrite them.
<windows7jk> randomusr --------> under System Monitor....file system tab
<leg-> I noticed there is some kind of binary or script? that will automaticly mount removable storage (e.g. a usb pen drive) when inserted
<madjoe> brjann: good point
<leg-> can someone give me more information about this?
<Blond> Is there a help chan for encrypted drives?
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, do this,,,   sudo apt-get install pastebinnit   then do this-  sudo fdisk -l | less > fdisk.txt && pastebinit fdisk.txt
<nisstyre65> leg-; are you talking about HAL?
<leg-> let me look that up nisstyre65
<Schuenemann> this damn ubuntu-restricted-extras isn't found in any way!
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: fdisk -1 gives invalid option -1
<leg-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer you mean this?
<nisstyre65> not sure if the latest version of ubuntu uses HAL or not
<jcdaemon85> hola
<jcdaemon85> no spanish?
<Elrox> thats a lowercase L Loren_Semple
<ZykoticK9> nisstyre65, Karmic does - Lucid doesn't
<windows7jk> Schuenemann ----------> need to add medibuntu repository
<Schuenemann> windows7jk,  I did.
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: there is no output
<windows7jk> refresh/reload
<brjann> nisstyre65: no, it uses devicekit now
<Schuenemann> windows7jk,  done too
<guntbert> Loren_Semple: its -l  not -1 (not the number)
<wesley_> how do I uninstall flash video then reinstall?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: forgot the sudo
<perlsyntax> I gotaprob if i going to install a new kernel does itpick up the hardware for you?
<Elrox> sudo
<Schuenemann> it was added to sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, do this,,,   sudo apt-get install pastebinnit   then do this-  sudo fdisk -l | less > fdisk.txt && pastebinit fdisk.txt
<windows7jk> try going through package manager and see if it's listed there
<perlsyntax> :)
<Loren_Semple> ok I have sda sdb sdc and sdd,
<Loren_Semple> so I should fsck /dev/sda
<hiexpo> es \ jcdaemon85
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, then paste the link it gives
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: ok
<perlsyntax> what are the stepto build a new kernel?
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, in a terminal does "apt-cache search restricted-extras" see anything?
<windows7jk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<perlsyntax> ?
<hiexpo> es \  jcdaemon85
<Schuenemann> ZykoticK9,  nothing. It is UNR, does it change anything?
<guntbert> !es | jcdaemon85
<ubottu> jcdaemon85: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> hiexpo: see ^^
<rabbleelder> 1900x1200
<hiexpo> lol
<windows7jk> Schuemann ------------>   apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what are the step to building a new kernel it my first time doing this.
<Blond> aargh. anyone here using encrypted karmic-server install?
<guntbert> !kernel | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I tried the command sudo fdisk -l | less > fdisk.txt && pastebinit fdisk.txt
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I get this link   http://pastebin.com
<joshuaBoshi> hi all, please i need to do some homework in C/openGL... I need libGL.so.1.2 library that is part of graphic driver package "xorg-driver-fglrx-dev" fort ATIs. Is there any way to get this library without installing driver xorg-driver-fglrx?? I dont know what driver Iam now using, but I know it works better on my laptop than xorg-driver-fglrx... ubuntu 8.04
<Elrox> perlsyntax, ... if you just want to play with it, and possibly bork your system. here's a how-to http://www.woodbeeco.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=4&Itemid=3
<MalfermitaKodo> you should not have to less it
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Loren_Semple> ls
<|sanchez|> anyone else have rhythmbox recently stop playing mp3s?
<bcj> Argh!  The Ubuntu 9.10 installer CD restore environment doesn't have fsck.ext4 on it!
<bcj> Can I use one of the others?
<guntbert> Loren_Semple: use ...pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com     .... pastebin.com seems to have issues
<soreau> |sanchez|: You mean stop in the middle of a song? or doesn't play mppp3's anymore at all?
<|sanchez|> no longer plays music
<madjoe> brjann: would this method be more appropriate (the first described) http://www.glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=From%20the%20repository&lang=en
<coldpizza72i> is it possible to delete a comand so that no one can run it anymore like fdisk
<jcdaemon85> hi
<MalfermitaKodo> joshuaBoshi: oh fun, OpenGL Homework. You have my sympathy... are you sure that lib is provided by a driver? there should be a distinct lib for that
<Trinity33> hi anyone here who know how to use netbeans? i need little help
<|sanchez|> yesterday when it happened it was reporting something about pipeline problems now it just wont play and puts a red mark next toe achs ong i try to play
<humbolt> which partition type should be used for mdadm RAID arrays with superblock version 9.0?
<Trinity33> hi anyone here who know how to use netbeans? i need little help
<|sanchez|> Trinity33 i do
<Trinity33> hi <|sanchez|>
<Schuenemann> brb
<Trinity33> will ask u on prv
<Schuenemann> problems here
<llutz> coldpizza72i: since only root can use fdisk, why would you delete it?
<brjann> madjoe: oh, there's a 3rd-party repository with the package you want? sure, that would be easier than checkinstall from source
<MalfermitaKodo> coldpizza72i: well, rm exists, but probably just setting the privileges can halpe
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, do less fdisk.txt to make sure there is data there, then do pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com fdisk.txt
<madjoe> brjann: sweet
<coldpizza72i> llutz is it possible
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385868/
<Loren_Semple> sorry that took so long
<Loren_Semple> have to switch computers
<humbolt> software raids don't seem to work very well in linux
<llutz> coldpizza72i: you can delete (snd mess up) whatever you like
<devendra> I have installed eclipse through ubuntu repo and I see there are very less options compared to eclipse in windows. both are galelio.
<llutz> and*
<humbolt> Is autodetection even possible without an mdadm.conf file?
<|sanchez|> soreau any ideas on that one ?
<|sanchez|> devendra what are you missing ?
<soreau> |sanchez|: Do other audio applications still work?
<debrisplease> Hey everyone, I'm having some difficulty setting up my wireless on 9.10. Does anyone have any tips?
<coldpizza72i> llutz: how wud i delete it
<joshuaBoshi> MalfermitaKodo: hehe, thanks :-) my fellow solved that problem by installing that fglrx package. Iam trying to find other package that would contain libGL.so.1.2
<llutz> coldpizza72i: tbh, if you need to ask that, you shouldn't do it
<brjann> humbolt: that's not true at all, software raid works just fine in linux
<|sanchez|> soreau yea they all open em just fine still
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, yes, its /dev/sda1
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I have 4 drives, sda is the drive I have ubuntu on
<Loren_Semple> sda1
<Loren_Semple> or sda ?
<devendra> |sanchez|, there is no j2ee button, c and c++ and lots of things.
<llutz> coldpizza72i: MalfermitaKodo already answered it
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, try just sda, if not then sda1 and sda2
<Loren_Semple> ok
<|sanchez|> devendra probably missing plugins for java/c++
<coldpizza72i> o thanks
<humbolt> brjann: autodetection sucks. I never get it right. At least not in ubuntu.
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, use the -pfv option
<ZykoticK9> Loren_Semple, sda is the DRIVE, sda1 is the first partition
<brjann> humbolt: ah, could be. i've yet to try in ubuntu :)
<devendra> |sanchez|, so they are not in repo?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: ok I ran the command 'sudo fsck -pfv /dev/sda1'
<|sanchez|> devendra im not sure i dont use eclipse but i know ubuntu's eclipse is slimmed down
<soreau> |sanchez|: Ok, so something is wrong with rhythmbox. Have you tried resetting it's settings to default by removing/renaming it's configuration file?
<Djaq> bonsoit
<lucia_> olaaaaa
<|sanchez|> soreau configuration file within my home directory or somewhere else ?
<Djaq> bonsoir
<debrisplease> I have a Broadcom 4312 wireless card in my laptop and have tried a number of different things to get it to work, including ndiswrapper, to no avail. Does anybody have any advice?
<norbi905> Hello.  Really dumb question incoming.  I deleted a file from my USB stick.  It appears empty.  But I still can't copy anything to it.  It says that it's full.  I'm on Ubuntu 9.10.  Did it put it into trash and wont let me copy to it until I empty the trash, or whats going on?
<Myrtti> !fr | Djaq
<ubottu> Djaq: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Djaq> hi
<WEB123> hi
<|sanchez|> debrisplease http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<|sanchez|> you tried that ?
<devendra> |sanchez|, yes, I am switching to netbeans.
<soreau> |sanchez|: Probably in either ~/.rhythmbox or ~/.config/rhythmbox
<debrisplease> Not yet. I'll give it a try!
<joshuaBoshi> MalfermitaKodo: is it possible that there is no way to compile OpenGL app without 3D acceleration configured on my ubuntu?
<tea> iron
<humbolt> is RAID handling in Ubuntu the same as in Debian?
<tea> truyo
<tea> dtu
<tea> yuo
<WEB123> where can i edit the keyboard layout in ubuntu without desktop . i mean in which file is saved in xorg.conf in /etc/default/keyboard  or in *.fdi ? any idea?
<brjann> humbolt: with superblock v0.9, the Linux RAID autodetect type (fd) should work
<kraetzja> i dont have themes in system -> prefs, am i missing a package?
<MalfermitaKodo> WEB123: yeah in the WP article about keyboard layouts there is a link
<kraetzja> (gnome)
<boondoklife> norbi905: Yea it keeps it in the trash on the thumb drive unless you do a permanent delete.
<FLOYD|Party> i'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time, I downloaded ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and burned it to a disc.  Supposedly it should boot from the CD.  It just sits there saying Boot: , If i try ls or dir, it says cannot find kernel file.  Any ideas?  If I try to run the wubi.exe in windows 7 it says cannot unpack wubi.exe.
<madjoe> brjann: wow, this is incredible.. I'm impressed with all this :)
<|sanchez|> soreau thsi is what i tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1305474.html
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, the  -p                   Automatic repair (no questions),,,   the -f                   Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean.....   the -v is                   Be verbose
<|sanchez|> no avail though
<brjann> madjoe: what is?
<humbolt> brjann: not without mdadm.conf
<humbolt> and how do I need to modify my initramfs?
<norbi905> boondoklife:  Is there a way to delete that?  Cuz under file manager nothing shows on the thumb drive.  Do I format with gparted?
<lun4tic> hi, i installed firefox 3.6 from the firefox/stable repository and now i have the correct "about" branding but the window still is called "namoroka" is there anyway to change that without deleting my firefox profile with all my user data?
<windows7jk> Press the any key to continue
<|sanchez|> windows7jk <--- lol @ nick
<madjoe> brjann: hehe.. I just jumped from early version of an application that was unstable, buggy and no-good, with a stable, new release and I'm impressed that it actually *WORKS* now! LOL
<debrisplease> sanchez: I tried installing the b43 drivers, but no luck. My wireless card is still not working...
<brjann> madjoe: glad to hear it :)
<boondoklife> norbi905: you should be able to just plug in the drive and empty the trash. But if that fails just press ctrl+h and it should show you the trash folder on the
<boondoklife> drive and delete it.
<Gene> floyd|party, do you have your bios set to boot from the cd?
<FLOYD|Party> yes
<WEB123> any idea what i'm talking about?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I got inode errors that where fixed (4x), then I got /dev/sda1: unattached inode 3899416, /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; run fsck manually (ie. without -a or -p options)
<boondoklife> norbi905: It will be like .trash-1000 or some thing similar
<Elrox> debrisplease, do lsmod | grep ssb
<Elrox> debrisplease, if ssb id there you'll need to rmmod it before loading the b43 drivers
<debrisplease> Elrox: the output was: ssb                    35332  1 b44
<Gene> floyde|party, what happens when you boot with the cd in the drive?
<soreau> |sanchez|: I don't know. If you've reinstalled it and removed the config files, it should be working I would guess. Maybe search for other files with 'find ~/|grep rhythmbox'
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, then do that ;-)
<|sanchez|> ok ill take a lok no worries
<FLOYD|Party> it doens't go to windows, it says Debian something something.  Boot:  , if i hit enter or type somethin, it says kernel not found
<debrisplease> Elrox: what's the command to rmmod?
<|sanchez|> im almost ready to rebuild this machine anywho so its nota huge deal i acvn just get by with movieplayer or something
<kraetzja> no one can tell me why a fresh 9.10 install doesnt have theme menu?
<|sanchez|> thanks anyway soreau  :)
<Elrox> debrisplease, rmmod ssb
<Gene> floyd|party , did you try just hitting enter when it says boot?
<FLOYD|Party> yes
<FLOYD|Party> kernel not found
<Gene> hmmmmmmm,
<debrisplease> elrox: the output was: ERROR: Module ssb is in use by b44
<Gene> how did you burn the cd?
<brjann> humbolt: all I've ever had to do was copy mdadm and mdadm.conf into the initramfs. but again, this wasn't on ubuntu
<humbolt> brjann: can I change the partition type of an existing raid member? does this kill my raid?
<Elrox> debrisplease, then rmmod b44 then rmmod ssb
<FLOYD|Party> I opened the iso in nero and burned it
<Gene> floyde|party  at high speed?
<norbi905> boondoklife:  Thank you, got it.
<debrisplease> Elrox: i tried that and got: ERROR: Removing 'b44': Operation not permitted
<FLOYD|Party> maximum speed yes
<jcdaemon85> hi
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I just don't want to have a computetely unrecoverable HD that I have to replace thats all
<jcdaemon85> how are
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: ie. through in the garbage
<boondoklife> norbi905: No worries I had the same issue with a digital camera. Banged my head on the table for about 15 min.
<Elrox> debrisplease, and you might add those 2 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jcdaemon85> someone speack spanish, i have a question when a ap symbol 5131
<Gene> floyde|party , try burning it again at the lowest speed, then take the disk out and look at the underside, see if you can tell how much is burnt, there should be a different color on the burnt part, it should take up almost all of the disk
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, it says it fixed some stuff right?
<ZykoticK9> !es > jcdaemon85
<ubottu> jcdaemon85, please see my private message
<Gene> floyde|party sometimes the highspeed burns don't work well
<Elrox> debrisplease, then sudo rmmod b44 then sudo rmmod ssb
<sburwood> I'm back for my question
<FLOYD|Party> ok
<guntbert> !md5sum | FLOYD|Party did you check?
<ubottu> FLOYD|Party did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<brjann> humbolt: I don't know what the effects of changing the partition type would be
<sburwood> I have a problem booting.  Something about init missing
<Gene> floyde|party   that's a good idea also
<debrisplease> elrox: how do I add files to the blacklist?
<FLOYD|Party> it looks like all the files are there, and  the burn radius is just smaller than the full cd
<FLOYD|Party> i will try low seed
<azlon> i am trying to add a samba user but it keeps giving me "Failed to add entry for user david." when i do "sudo smbpasswd -a david" and enter the passwd twice... why is this?
<norbi905> boondoklife:  Yeah, it's frustrating when something simple doesn't work the way you'd expect it.
<FLOYD|Party> nero told me to reboot after install, i also didn't do that.
<sburwood> During boot, the screen goes black.  When I type anything, I get some messages that I don't understand
<Elrox> debrisplease, what editor you like?   vi    joe   nano if you wnat in gui then do gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sburwood> can someone direct me to pastebin?
<guntbert> !tab | Gene make typing a nick easier
<ubottu> Gene make typing a nick easier: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<windows7jk> sburwood ----> paste.ubuntu.com
<Elrox> then at the bottom type      blacklist b44
<Elrox> then at the bottom type      blacklist ssb
<Elrox> debrisplease, ^ ^
<guntbert> !pastebin > sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood, please see my private message
<sernylan> I've been running Linux exclusively for 15 years.  Last installed Ubuntu some five years ago, and wondered something before trying it again.
<jduncan> any sound experts out there got a minute to help me get my 9.10 upgrade sound back?
<sernylan> Software included in 5.04 that was not included in 5.10 was deleted in update--regardless whether dependencies permitted retaining it.  Is that still policy?
<debrisplease> elrox: ok, I blacklisted b44 and ssb (b43 was also blacklisted already for some reason), rmmod ssb and b44. Is it supposed to be working now?
<norbi905> jduncan:  Whats the problem?
<[[thufir]]> what's the state of external dvd writers?
<windows7jk> the state is...they work just fine
<Elrox> no, reload the module...     debrisplease     sudo modprobe b43
<jduncan> just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 on an HP Pavilion dv7, and no sound now, and no devices listed in Sound Properties.
<[[thufir]]> heh, I mean what the state of usability for external dvd writers in ubuntu?
<debrisplease> elrox: i get these two error mesages: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf.backup, it will be ignored in a future release.
<debrisplease> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ZykoticK9> jduncan, if you upgraded to 9.10 and lost sound check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats be sure to check the kernel version at beginning, it's a common issue.  I'm no sound expert though.
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Does anybody know if there is any notifier for mail?
<sliddy> how can i change my microphone port?
<Elrox> debrisplease, are you sure its b43?,, broadcom uses wl module,,, like wl.ko
<sliddy> default microphone port
<x_link> So that I will get a popup-window everytime I get a mail to my hotmail.
<kraetzja> what are the best desktop applets these days? i used to use gDesklets
<debrisplease> elrox: I'm really sure, to be honest. I've trued b43 and bcm43xx and ndiswrapper (following tutorials online), but nothing has worked so far.
<[[thufir]]> windows7jk: are their some brands which work better under linux than others for external dvd writers?
<Techstyle> Anybody know of an application for Ubuntu 910 that will allow you to stack pdfs, making 1 multi page file from multiple single page pdf files?
<FLOYD|Party> maybe there is a linux version of cutepdf
<windows7jk> thufir.....not that i'm aware of but for simplicity i'd stick with well known reliable brands......plextor, lg, etc
<maslen> Techstyle: All I can say is that it would be called "merging"
<windows7jk> or whatever known brand is on sale
<sernylan> To make that question a little more concrete:  If you had Jaunty installed and it had footorrent, and you upgraded to Karmic and it had bartorrent, would the update delete footorrent or keep it?
<debrisplease> elrox: *not really sure. oops
<jduncan> Zycotic, sadly (?, lol), I'm on the correct kernel.  dmesg is giving me some odd output, though.
<Myrtti> Techstyle: http://doeidoei.wordpress.com/2009/04/12/easy-way-to-concatenate-pdf-files-in-ubuntu-linux/ http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/software/pdf-append.php
<hiexpo> Techstyle, - i am not whick app it is but yes there is one go into ubuntu software center and type pdf and all pdf app's will appear // i know there is one for sure
<FLOYD|Party> i'm gonna try the new cd brb
<Elrox> debrisplease, i need 3 things to know more... the output of sudo lshw -C network ,,, sudo lspci -nn   and ifconfig wouldn't hurt... can you pastebin those 3?
<takuan> does anybody know why the eject button on karmic can't be remapped?  xev doesn't even show a keycode for it? Whereas if you don't use gnome-session you can remap all you want
<hiexpo> omg
<[[thufir]]> windows7jk: hp?
<sburwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385880/
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: or anyone
<sburwood> anyone wanna look at my problem of Init?
<jduncan> this looks to be the issue to my sound issue, anybody seen this before?
<jduncan> [   23.105432] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<jduncan> [   23.105445] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
<jduncan> [   23.105545] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 33 for MSI/MSI-X
<jduncan> [   23.105580] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<jduncan> [   23.187264] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x0f0000
<FloodBot2> jduncan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windows7jk> thufir ---- should work just fine i imagine
<brjann> Techstyle: try the pdf toolkit, pdftk. http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk/
<Loren_Semple> when I start Xubuntu 9.10, it shows the splash screen
<brjann> !info pdftk | Techstyle
<ubottu> Techstyle: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 80 kB, installed size 236 kB
<debrisplease> elrox: here are the outputs http://pastebin.com/0BqLubnZ (thanks so much for helping me)
<Loren_Semple> but then it freezes and shows nothing
<Loren_Semple> now I can't do ctrl alt f1
<Loren_Semple> I tried recovery mode in grub
<sunson> is usb-creator just a fancy way of copying an iso's contents into a thumb drive? what else does it do?
<windows7jk> thufir ------- just shy away from those that depend on software to make up for native hardware functionality
<sburwood> Loren_Semple: Is your problem like mine?
<sunson> usb-creator is failing for me.I'd like to do what it does, manually.
<Loren_Semple> doesn't help me though I try booting normally and it brings me to a prompt
<windows7jk> thufir ----- aka no win bloatware required
<justin22885> hmm.. why do i keep getting programs say theyre unable to open the audio device for playback? surely i can have audio from more than one program
<sunson> justin22885: it depends on the programs
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: yes
<justin22885> how so?
<sburwood> can someone help both of us??
<sunson> justin22885: if some of them use OSS and some use alsa, you'll have issues
<Elrox> debrisplease, what release are you on
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: lol
<debrisplease> elrox: karmic, I think. ubuntu 9.1
<justin22885> so i should switch everything to use alsa?
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: I am going to try in xubuntu
<sburwood> Loren_Semple: I'm a n00b
<sburwood> and need help
<windows7jk> thufir ----- u need lightscribe?
<Elrox> debrisplease, those drivers are in the image, no need to install extras????
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: well we both have the exact same problem
<Loren_Semple> I did a fsck on the partition and it fixed a few things but not much
<sburwood> Loren_Semple: if you get help in xubunutu, come back here and share with me
<sburwood> ok?
<jduncan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385883/
<debrisplease> elrox: should they have installed on start up? because it hasn't worked since I put ubuntu on this computer...
<MilitantPotato> what does [drm] Big FIFO is disabled mean?
<hiexpo> Loren_Semple, - what prob are you having ?
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: I guess we could always try using the live cd to fix the installed os
<MilitantPotato> I get that in dmesg when closing/opening my netbook screen
<windows7jk> thufir ---- what country r u in?
<jduncan> This looks to be my sound issue after upgrading to 9.10.  Can anyone point me in the right direction to solving it?
<jduncan> [   23.105432] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<jduncan> [   23.105445] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
<jduncan> [   23.105545] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 33 for MSI/MSI-X
<jduncan> [   23.105580] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<FloodBot2> jduncan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jduncan> [   23.187264] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x0f0000
<sburwood> Loren_Semple: So long as I don't loose the data files
<Loren_Semple> hiexpo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385880/
<Elrox> debrisplease, no,,, get all updates,,, then look at System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers   and they should be there justy have to enable/activate them
<FLOYD|Party> gene you still here?
<sburwood> is it a hard drive problem?
<sburwood> My hard drive is (E)IDE
<[[thufir]]> windows7jk:   how do I identify those, tho?  I saw some which said they supported mac, so was inclined towards those models.
<Loren_Semple> sburwood hiexpo Elrox
<Loren_Semple> I will be back in 10 mins
<Gene> floyd|party, yes
<windows7jk> thufir ----- everything pretty much will work in linux.....ease of use and plug n play is the only factor
<FLOYD|Party> still having the same issue, i think the iso isn't using the img file
<windows7jk> thufir ------- in case you're in usa, check out http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010100420&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=RATING
<Elrox> is it there debrisplease ?
<nuaimat1> guys, i need help in php, but it seem that i can't join #php or php channels, any ideas on where should i go ?
<debrisplease> elrox: yeah...it wouldn't activate before, but now it's working.
<ZykoticK9> !register > nuaimat1
<ubottu> nuaimat1, please see my private message
<[[thufir]]> how do I know whether I have usb 1.1 or 2.0?
<Elrox> debrisplease, you might do this...  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<Gene> floyd|party, did you double click the 'iso' image to burn it, or copy the files and burn them as a 'data disk' ?
<FLOYD|Party> if i try to burn from the img instead of the iso, it says "The entered block size does not correspond to the image length.  the block size may be wrong
<brjann> MilitantPotato: big FIFO appears to be a feature related to graphics memory buffering. it's probably shut off by DPMS (display power management system) when you close the lid. I wouldn't worry about it
<sllide> how do i change my line-in?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I have a problem with package manager software. I can't install any program because it gives fetching error messages to me. I changed servers but it didn't effect anything. How can I solve this problem? Thank you.
<sburwood> hiexpo: Could it be a problem with the cable to connect my hard drive?
<nuaimat1> hi\
<sllide> becouse the default one is set to the wrong plug
<windows7jk> thufir --------- what type of pc do you have......generally if it's something from within the last 5 years, it should be usb 2.0
<justin22885> ok.. went to the .config folder, exaile, and edited the .ini to start with alsa rather than oss
<debrisplease> elrox: ok. it's working now, it seems. maybe the blacklisting helped somehow?? I don't know...
<justin22885> fixed it
<francisco> i can't rename my desktop icon's, i'm using xubuntu
<MilitantPotato> brjann: Thanks, I was just curious what it pertained to, thanks.
<MilitantPotato> -1 thanks.
<[[thufir]]> windows7jk: yeah, that's my recollection.  it's like 2yrs old.  thanks.
<sburwood> hiexpo: Are you there?  Anyone else??
<windows7jk> thufir ------------- almost guaranteed you've got 2.0
<hiexpo> sburwood, - i don't know
<ZykoticK9> francisco, you might want to ask in #xubuntu instead
<debrisplease> elrox: thanks a bunch. i really appreciate your help.
<sburwood> Can anyone else help me?
<FLOYD|Party> i didn't double click the iso cause i can't pick the speed from nero express.  I went to ISO, then open at the bottom and selected the iso.  both of the files had a .dap extension that i removed
<|sanchez|> sburwood ask
<Elrox> debrisplease, yeah, the ssb and b44 block the wl.ko from getting loaded,,, and if it says to reboot, then you need to do that and make sure it works after, so that its getting loaded at boot
<|sanchez|> FLOYD|Party use imgburn its <fool>proof
<sburwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385880/
<|sanchez|> FLOYD|Party imgburn.com :) free and easy to use install and then right click on ISO and hit burn using image burn itll do the rest :)
<MilitantPotato> FLOYD|Party: what are you trying to burn?
<|sanchez|> sburwood thats a link not a question :)
<sunson> what is the best alternative to usb-creator?
<windows7jk> thufir --------- if u need cheap, the first few on the list are fine, if u need speed and cheap, go with something like the hp dvd1040e
<debrisplease> elrox: it didn't say to reboot, but i'm going to try and see if it works after restarting.
<sburwood> I can't boot completely
<windows7jk> thufir ------ once u get it, anyone here can help you out...
<|sanchez|> sburwood fresh install or what? please provide more details ? did this just start happening ?
<debrisplease> elrox: do i have to modify my modules, or anything?
<windows7jk> thufir ---- gotta go, good luck
<sburwood> I get a blank screen.  When I type something, I get these messages
<jamied66> I have no sound after an upgrade from 9.05 to Koala.  I'm getting this output from my dmesg ... can someone help out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/385888/
<Elrox> debrisplease, you shouldn't have to, the "Hardware Drivers" (restricted drivers) should do it all, you should be fine now
<message144> Hi... I have Ubuntu 9.10 with Linux kernel 2.6.32. For some reason the VPN in NetworkManager doesn't work. Is there a way to get it working with this kernel?
<Turbolinux> Can you help me? Thank you.
<|sanchez|> sburwood learn how to ask a question properly then we'llh elp
<debrisplease> elrox: that's great. thanks again. you saved me a lot of frustration. cheers!
<guntbert> !ask | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Elrox> !ask | Turbolinux
<|sanchez|> you need to provide MORE details to figure out what happened to solve your problem
<sburwood> Jsanc
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: what sound-card do you use?
<[[thufir]]> if all else fails, I figure I'll install nero linux to get an external usb dvd writer going.
<Turbolinux> Guntbert, my problem is package manager problem which you know. I asked before and it's a bit upper on channel messages.
<sburwood> Jsanchez : IIt has worked for a couple of months, but just stopped working
<Turbolinux> You can look on it.
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: weird problem hey ? any luck ?
<sburwood> not so far
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: I have to take off, can you PM me your progress
<sburwood> I thought I had explained it well
<jamied66> MilitantPotato:  It's an IntelHDA (forget the number) in an HP Pavilion dv7.  I had to tweak a few config files in 9.04 to get rid of the stuttering issue lots of folks had.
<guntbert> Turbolinux: how did you change servers?
<Loren_Semple> that way when I get back I can check it out
<sburwood> if I get any progress
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: ok thank you taht would be great
<sburwood> I agree
<Loren_Semple> I would try and solve it, but I really have to take off.
<sburwood> thanks to let me PM if I get an answer
<meway> what is a command that I can use to remove an extention off a file name. like I have a bunch of files called whatever.conf.example   <- I want to remove example from them all.
<sburwood> u will stay connected, even if you(re off
<Loren_Semple> sburwood: if you are still stuck when I get back we can work together
<Loren_Semple> take care bbl
<sburwood> thx, Ué
<sburwood> U2
<Turbolinux> Guntbert, I choosed different servers from package manager repository settings section. But it still gives fetching errors.
<oLife> Hi! I ran grep flags /proc/cpuinfo to see if my cpu is 32b or 64b and it said this: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr
<Elrox> sburwood, is your issue exactly like Loren_Semple 's? because his/her file eyetem is ALL messed up...
<sburwood> anyone wanna field a question about how a system that worked, refuses to work because a lack of init?
<oLife> I see lm possibly for long mode but I wanted a sure answer
<jamied66> Potato: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sburwood> Elrox: It is I who did the pastebin
<meway> anyone know how to delete file extentions? from multiple files in one folder?
<ZykoticK9> oLife, check the "model name" from cpuinfo instead
<sburwood> Elrox:And Loren told me that his/hers was the same problem
<guntbert> Turbolinux: in that dialog you can let the system find a "best" server for you - that will take some time - and not give the fastest server - but it should give you at least one server to work with
<rhl6856> Hey can someone help me connect to a wired network via commandline
<Elrox> sburwood, i did not see your pastebin, sorry
<Turbolinux> I will do this. Thank you Guntbert.
<rhl6856> Wicd is installed and I'm trying to remove it
<oLife> Zykotick: How so?
<brjann> meway: you can try the 'rename' command, like so:     rename -n 's/\.example$//' *.example
<meway> its a command I just cannot find it
<guntbert> Turbolinux: Good luck :-)
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: try comment 10 from https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=487540
<llutz> rhl6856: dhcp? "sudo ifconfig ethX up && sudo dhclient ethX"
<brjann> meway: the -n switch just means that it will show you what it would do, without actually doing anything. if you're happy with the output, remove the -n and run it again
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<meway> brjann I think thats the one I was thinking of
<Slart> meway: this might work       for a in $(ls); do mv $a `echo $a | sed 's/\(.*\)\..*/\1/'`; done
<ZykoticK9> oLife, what is the output from "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name"
<azlon> i am having problems with my samba share permissions. i have a user setup to only read one directory and i cant open the directory on the other computer
<sburwood> Elrox: my pastebin is the following
<brjann> Slart: rename is much easier :)
<sburwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385880/
<Slart> meway: oh... but brjann's looks much more elegant.. doh
<sburwood> Elrox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385880/
<meway> Slart: lol
 * Slart goes to read about the rename command
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: also, check the sliders in alsa-mixer-gui
<oLife> Zykotick: model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: sorry, gnome-alsamixer
<sburwood> Elrox: can you answer in a PM?
<rhl6856> Its now. Llutz giving that a try
<vince> How can I add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/samba-common/2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.5
<sburwood> Elrox: If you find the answer
<ZykoticK9> oLife, think that's 32bit
<rhl6856> Its pumping out a bunch of dhcpdiscover msgs
<rhl6856> Still no connections
<Elrox> sburwood, i am trying to figure out why its trying to mount those in the /root user's directory, it doesn't make sense....
<oLife> Zykotick: I think so too, it's a HT but I couldn't find a definite answer. Thanks!
<MBaer> Hi Everyone.
<justin22885> screw this.. im just copying all my windows 98 .dlls to a folder and placing them on linux for future use
<sburwood> Elrox: I don't understand it either ... of course, I'm a n00b
<Elrox> sburwood, when did you install this?
<Turbolinux> Guntbert it gave to me about there is no suitable server found. It warns me for checking internet connection but my internet connection is working well.
<|sanchez|> ubuntu have a built in equilizier for soud ?
<azlon> is anybody familiar with samba share permissions?
<sburwood> Elrox: Any chance that I could tell it to stop trying to mount that?
<Slart> |sanchez|: nope.. not system wide at least
<meway> brjann worked great thanks :D
<rhl6856> Llutz that worked thanks
<|sanchez|> grrrr
<MBaer> Got an little Problem - I accidentally trashed my Grub boot loader (the whole boot sector is gone) Anyone know how to Recover it??? Thank you
<Turbolinux> a error message.
<brjann> meway: no problem, glad we could help :)
<rhl6856> Reinstalling network manager
<sburwood> Elrox: I installed it a long time ago - shortly after it came out
<|sanchez|> MBaer you can rebuild grub pretty easily :)
<Slart> |sanchez|: there was a pulseaudio patch or something floating around a while ago.. not sure if it worked reliably or why it wasn't picked up and included in the base
<llutz> rhl6856: just one wired network? better use ifupdown than networkmanager
<Elrox> sburwood, do this...   cd /       then do ls       and see if those directories are there?
<guntbert> Turbolinux: proxy settings?
<MBaer> Sanchez, any help in doing so would be great
<rhl6856> No wireless to
<rhl6856> Wicd was causing problems for my dad
<sburwood> Elrox: In my case (I can't say if it's the same for Loren), I have a dual boot with a downloaded Win 7
<sburwood> but that worked for some time
<rhl6856> Networkmanager works better imho
<obhk> hi, I'm looking for a good msn client that allows voice chatting and runs on Ubuntu; any suggestions?
<rhl6856> Ekiga
<rhl6856> Its a -free- skype
<Slart> obhk: have you checked amsn? or.. emesen or whatever that other client was called
<Turbolinux> Yes, I am using proxy service for Google Chrome but only for it. Proxy setting isn't affecting other programs.
<obhk> Slart: I assumed amsn didn't allow voice chatting?
<Turbolinux> But it should work I think.
<Slart> obhk: I'm not sure either.. but they keep adding things all the time
<Dan_E> how do i get root privileges in ubuntu 9.10
<Slart> obhk: might be worth the time to just check their site
<blakkheim> Dan_E: sudo su
<Slart> !sudo | Dan_E
<ubottu> Dan_E: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dan_E> to edit a file?
<blakkheim> Dan_E: sudo vi /pathto/file
<morph> guys i just installed the newest kernel that supposedly supports magic mouse
<Slart> Dan_E: gksudo gedit /some/file
<morph> but its not working
<morph> any ideas?
<Dan_E> k
<Slart> Dan_E: or even better..   EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /some/filename
<sburwood> Elrox: In /root there is nothing
<Slart> morph: which kernel is that? how did you install it?
<jpizzle> how can I bridge my wifi card with my ethernet so I can use a crossover cable to connect my xbox to xbox live from my laptop?
<Dan_E> what if i want to paste a file in a folder
<blakkheim> Dan_E: you mean copy?
<Elrox>  not in /root,,, in just /
<Dan_E> yes
<blakkheim> Dan_E: as root?
<Elrox>  not in /root,,, in just /        sburwood
<Dan_E> yes
<blakkheim> Dan_E: sudo cp sourcefile /destination/directory
<sburwood> Elrox: Is what in / ?
<blakkheim> Dan_E: or replace cp with mv if you want to delete the original after moving
<Slart> Dan_E: gksudo nautilus will give you a root file browser.. but please be careful with it.. it's easy to just accidently drag-drop something and mess up your entire system
<Elrox> sburwood, type this...       cd /
<Dan_E> k
<sburwood> I am in /
<Elrox>  then do      ls
<sburwood> I did that
<Elrox> whats there sburwood
<francisco> Slart: but i have thunar not nautilus
<Elrox> ?
<Turbolinux> Guntbert can you help me? Thank you.
<Slart> francisco: then gksudo thunar might work the same way
<jamied66> MilitantPotato:  I added the modprobe config and rebooted.  the drivers aren't being loaded.  like the sound card isn't being picked up at all.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/385898/
<Slart> francisco: same warnings apply there
<sburwood> I have directories /dev, /lib /bin /init /conf /sys /tmp /root /usr /etc /sbin /scripts /proc and /var
<sburwood> Elrox: I have directories /dev, /lib /bin /init /conf /sys /tmp /root /usr /etc /sbin /scripts /proc and /var
<guntbert> Turbolinux: I asked you about proxy settings - without answer
<Elrox> sburwood, good,,, and thats where they are supposed to be mounted,,, not in /root/xxxxx,    /root/    is the root user's home directory...
<sburwood> Elrox: Btw, I have the problem on a desktop, but am asking the questions on a portable
<sburwood> Elrox, how do I tell the system to look in the correct places??
<Elrox> sburwood, could you pastebin this file...   /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sburwood> hold on a sec, Elrox
<Turbolinux> I answered it. I am using proxy service for Google Chrome but only for it. Proxy setting isn't affecting other programs.
<sburwood> and how do I do that?
<sburwood> Elrox: How do I do that?
<azlon> in smb.conf i created a share called movies and set invalid users to "david", but i am still able to view the directory with the username david...
<guntbert> !who | Turbolinux I missed it :)
<ubottu> Turbolinux I missed it :): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nuki> hello
<justin22885> hey.. how do i convert in isz file to iso?
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: /sbin/modprobe -l snd_hda_intel
<devendra> have anyone used DB2 in linux ?
<Elrox> sburwood,  do    sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nuki> hola
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: should say updates/alsa/snd-hda-intel.ko or similar
<dooglus> can someone help me get the wireless working reliably on this laptop please?
<Turbolinux> I understand, That's not problem. :) So can you help me?
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: if that all fails, install the backports module in synaptic for alsa, I'll find the package name if you can't
<jamied66> output as kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<jakiw> Hi
<dooglus> I have: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless Adapter
<dooglus> and it works sometimes
<VCoolio> if I use pastebinit I only get http://pastebin.com but no actual usable link; ideas?
<jakiw> My IPod isnt recognised by gtkpod!
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: also, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep intel
<dooglus> sometimes I don't have any wlan0 at all
<jakiw> My IPod Touch isnt recognised by gtkpod!
<dooglus> and other times I see the router but can't connect
<dooglus> this time it's fine
<guntbert> Turbolinux: I try, but I don't get your answers if you don't put my nick into them
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: if it's blacklisted, remove it from the blacklist file.
<dooglus> is there a less randomized driver than the default?
<Guest8669> does anyone know why my webcam is responding with "Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'."?
<Elrox> sburwood, or,,, if you have a USB flash drive, do    cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /media/<name-of-disk-here>      and umount /media/<name-of-disk-here>   then take to desktop and paste it from where you're working
<Turbolinux> guntbert: Sorry for this. I will be careful about this situation.
<monay77> irc://irc.abjects.net/evil
<monay77> server irc.abjects.net/evil
<aliciapg> can someone help me with my webcam, it is responding with "Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'."? and it is recognized by my computer in lsusb
<guntbert> Turbolinux: please !pastebin your /etc/apt/apt.conf
<guntbert> !pastebin | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> dooglus: what chipset is on it?
<nytek_> aliciapg: is it the correct device name?
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: in synaptic, search for linux-backports-modules-alsa
<aliciapg> nytek_: what do you mean by the correct device name? it's probably not
<MilitantPotato> jamied66: see if installing that helps.
<histo> dooglus: You may ahve to to go to System > Admin > Hardware Drivers if its a broadcom chipset and install the firmware
<Turbolinux> OK. I will do this.
<aliciapg> nytek_: i just don't know what to change it to
<dooglus> histo: I don't know the chipset.  but I'm sat at the laptop now if there's anything I can do to tell you
<histo> dooglus: go to Ssytem > Administration > Hardware drivers are there any restricted drivers availible for your system?
<nytek_> aliciapg: go into you /dev/ and look for "video0"
<dooglus> histo: Sys > Adm > Hardware Drivers tells me "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and offers "Help" or "Close"
<aliciapg> nytek_: yeah that doesn't exist
<dooglus> histo: there were when I first installed, but not now
<MilitantPotato> jamied66:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$ (uname -r)
<guntbert> Turbolinux: and please use my nick - I'm reading several other channels too - and I don't want to miss your answer
<dooglus> histo: I think there were two - one free, and one proprietary
<nytek_> aliciapg: does anything with the prefix "video" exist?
<aliciapg> nytek_: nope i got nothing
<histo> dooglus: is there a broadcom one listed?
<nytek_> aliciapg: looks like a driver problem
<histo> dooglus: or anything pertaining to wireless
<jakiw> Hi, my IPod Touch is recognized by Ubuntu (as IPod), but gtkpod, Hipo and Exaile with the Plugin dont see the IPod!
<nytek_> nytek_: what ubuntu version do you have?
<aliciapg> nytek_: but it was working earlier in the month, i think it broke after i updated or something...
<dooglus> histo: I'll upload a screenshot
<histo> jakiw: is it a 3rd gen ipod touch?
<dooglus> histo: though I've described the window pretty fully
<Turbolinux> But which configuration file? There are many files in apt.conf.d folder.
<histo> dooglus: saying there are two availible is not describing it fully.
<dannns> hi, is it possible to show timestamps for IRC in Empathy?
<nytek_> aliciapg: what model computer do you have?
<histo> dooglus: I can't see yoru screen
<dooglus> histo: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/Screenshot-Hardware%20Drivers.png
<dooglus> histo: click the link
<jakiw> histo He is selled as a 3rd gen, but the IPod Touch 8GB hasnt any changes
<dooglus> histo: I said 2 WERE available from the installer software, but not now
<aliciapg> nytek_: well it's a dell inspiron 1525n
<histo> jakiw: actually they have 3g with lower space
<histo> jakiw: but the 3g's don't work due to they way they transfer files
<aliciapg> nytek_: it has always worked before whenever i upgrade
<histo> dooglus: okay there aren't any availible
<Turbolinux> Guntbert: Which configuration file? There are many files in apt.conf.d folder.
<jakiw> histo IPods dont have 3g Internet! They have no internet exept for WLAN!
<nytek_> aliciapg: try googling your problem in reference with ubuntu
<nytek_> aliciapg: ill see what i can find
<histo> jakiw: not 3g internet 3rd generation from apple
<dooglus> histo: they were available yesterday
<dooglus> histo: when I installed it
<histo> jakiw: does not work with anything but itunes
<aliciapg> nytek_: yeah that's what i've been doing
<guntbert> Turbolinux: I see - let me try
<KB1JWQ> Dumb question: other than the obvious KDE vs Gnome, how do Kubuntu and Ubuntu differ?
<histo> dooglus: you isntalled it from where? from the hardware drivers?
<jakiw> histo Ye, but 8Gb is like the same, isn't it?
<histo> jakiw: same as what?
<dooglus> histo: I installed ubuntu yesterday.  from a live USB stick.
<VCoolio> if someone experiences trouble with pastebinit replying only with paste.com homepage, here's a bugreport with a patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bug/526849
<histo> dooglus: ok?
<dooglus> histo: when I booted from the live stick, there was an icon on the desktop 'install ubuntu'.  I used that.
<MilitantPotato> KB1JWQ: not at all, one has kubuntu-desktop installed, the other has ubuntu-desktop
<jakiw> histo 2nd gen, they only changed the 32 and 64GB version of the IPod Touch in the 3rd generation
<histo> dooglus: yes that installed it to your hard drive
<KB1JWQ> MilitantPotato: Ah, so once one is installed, switching from one to the other is trivial?
<histo> jakiw: well mine is changed
<dooglus> histo: while it was installing, a box popped up saying drivers were available.  it looked like this box, but had 2 things in, not zero
<histo> jakiw: and doesn't work
<jakiw> histo do u have 3rd gen?
<MilitantPotato> KB1JWQ: yea, logout, theres a session box at the bottom, click that.
<principale> help can not noooot use the view of any type of videos
<jakiw> histo and 8GB?
<histo> jakiw: you need to look up on info  ont he late 2009 3g's that came out they where 8gb
<histo> jakiw: yes
<dooglus> histo: now, since installing and rebooting, that box doesn't pop up unless I run the 'hardware drivers' program, and when I do, it's empty
<histo> dooglus: what box doesn't pop up?
<MilitantPotato> KB1JWQ: if you use KDE more often, set your Desktop manager too KDM with sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<principale> don.t hava a disc it.s a notebook
<histo> dooglus: ahh nvm i got you
<dooglus> histo: the "there are hardware drivers available" thing
<MilitantPotato> KB1JWQ: then choose KDM
<histo> dooglus: yeah your card should be workign then.
<jakiw> histo, do u have a link? I am sure that I've read, that the 8GB IPod Touch hasn't changed in the 3rd generation
<dooglus> (presumably because it thinks there aren't)
<principale> what
<histo> Dougdoug4: opena  terminal and sudo iwlist scan
<dooglus> histo: it is at the moment.  but if I reboot it might not.  it seems to work about 30% of the time so far
<histo> jakiw: if you start searching for 3g touch jailbreak or something you will find info on it.
<histo> jakiw: but trust me it changed just like all the other 3gs
<histo> jakiw: you can only use itunes with it.
<dooglus> histo: iwlisty finds one of the two routers
<jakiw> histo But it hasn't got faster processor etc!
<principale> cant use terminal
<histo> dooglus: so its flakey hrm... I would maybe search the forums for your type of card see if anyone else is having issues with it dropping or not connecting.
<histo> jakiw: NO but the way they store files has
<principale> thanks
<aliciapg> nytek_: so this one site said to try dmesg | tail -n 20 and see what it gets
<histo> jakiw: hence the 3G
<dooglus> histo: I've tried using the windows driver, but can't get that to work at all
<histo> jakiw: that was their change.
<aliciapg> nytek_: and... http://pastebin.com/Q639UyT5 is that bad?
<jakiw> histo ok... :) how do u do it?
<guntbert> Turbolinux: in synaptic - please open settings/preferences/network
<histo> dooglus: yeah but that would probably be less reliable than the linux driver. Maybe something else is going on.
<histo> jakiw: You can't is what i've been telling you.
<dooglus> histo: on other laptops I've found ndiswrapper to be really very reliable
<histo> jakiw: It will only work with itunes
<jakiw> histo So u have Windows installed for it?
<dooglus> histo: but here I can't get it to work at all
<histo> jakiw: untill someone hacks it or you do a tethered jailbreak
<histo> jakiw: yeah virtualbox
<Neon0Blue> Wireless network drivers tool is saying my INF is invalid.
<Neon0Blue> Can someone help?
<histo> dooglus: you just said you are connected now?
<ChogyDan> Neon0Blue: is it a winxp driver?
<jakiw> histo why not vmware server? I heard it is better
<histo> !best | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dougdoug4> histo: you got a problem man?
<dooglus> histo: I am connected now.  using the 'rtl8187' kernel driver.  I think it's buggy though.  sometimes when I boot it doesn't work at all
<Dougdoug4> how dare you highlight me at this hour
<histo> Dougdoug4: no why?
<Dougdoug4> I'll have your HEAD
<Turbolinux> Guntbert: I opened it. Then what I nust do?
<Dougdoug4> <histo> Dougdoug4: opena  terminal and sudo iwlist scan
<jakiw> histo I meant performance :D
<dooglus> histo: I would like to be able to use the 'ndiswrapper' kernel driver.  I've had success with that before, but can't get it to work here
<Dougdoug4> I'LL HAVE YOU TAKEN TO TEH GALLOWS!
<guntbert> Dougdoug4: please behave
<ChogyDan> Neon0Blue: please stay in chat, but ndiswrapper is for winxp drivers.  You should try to get the windowsxp driver
<Dougdoug4> ok :\
<histo> Dougdoug4: I was trying to help him wth are you talking about?
<Neon0Blue> I can't extract them from the exe.
<Dougdoug4> You highlighted me histo, at 2 a.m
<histo> dooglus: did you follow the directions from the wiki for ndiswrapper?
<dooglus> Dougdoug4: I think he probably meant me
<histo> !wifi | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Neon0Blue> Can someone try to extract them for me because neither capextract or unshield will extract them on mine.
<histo> dooglus: typed the wrong name
<dooglus> histo: I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<guntbert> Turbolinux: tell me: is there proxy selected or is it "direct connection" ?
<histo> Dougdoug4: typed the wrong name
<histo> dooglus: yes what part are you having problems with?
<histo> jakiw: yeah I prefer virtualbox
<Turbolinux> Direct connection.
<ChogyDan> Neon0Blue: can you give the weblink?
<Neon0Blue> brb
<Neon0Blue> http://www.ralinktech.com/download.php?t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1EQTVMekV5THpBMEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa01qTXdPRFkwTkRNMk1DNWxlR1U5UFQxSlUxOUJVRjlUVkVGZlVsUXlPRGN3WDBRdE1TNDBMamt1TUY5V1FTMHlMak11T1M0d1gxYzNMVE11TUM0NUxqQmZVbFV0TXk0eExqUXVNRjlCVlMwekxqQXVOUzR3WHpFeU1ERXdPVjh4TGpVdU5pNHdWMUJmUm5KbFpRPT1D
<FloodBot2> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dooglus> histo: the part where it says "If the driver is installed correctly, you should see the following output: ".  I don't see the following output
<Neon0Blue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385909/
<Neon0Blue> There's the weblink
<histo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Turbolinux> Guntbert: Direct connection.
<ChogyDan> Neon0Blue: what model wifi?
<dooglus> histo: I see "net8187b : driver installed" but don't see anything like "hardware present"
<devendra> how to start "DB 2 Express C" in ubuntu karmic. I have installed through apt-get
<histo> dooglus: thats fine
<histo> dooglus: then procede the driver may not be reporting the hardware present
<guntbert> Turbolinux: strange - but I remember that there were troubles with apt to "forget" a proxy setting
<dooglus> histo: iwconfig doesn't show any network with wireless extensions
<histo> dooglus: there is also troubleshooting on that guide. I haven't used ndiswrapper in ages perhaps someone else may know more.
<histo> dooglus: did you load the module?
<dooglus> histo: I did
<histo> dooglus: did they have you blacklist the old driver?
<dooglus> histo: they did, but that doesn't matter - I've rmmod'ed it
<peter_curry> Hello.  Quick question.  I just reinstalled Ubuntu 9.10, and therefore had to reinstall Konversation.  I now have a different alias/username.  Will my password be remain - or how do I check that?
<AndyGraybeal> does anyone have a dell 2335dn multifunction scanner/printer/fax?  i'm wondering how do i scan to the networked machine from ubuntu 8.10
<jakiw> histo Why do u prefer it? Really interests me, because I will have to choose which to use..
<histo> dooglus: yeaht hen modprobe the ndiswrapper and you should start taking off. If not you need to ask someone else.
<histo> jakiw: its free for one.
<hiexpo> peter_curry, should be the same
<histo> jakiw: also the 3d acceleration etc..
<dooglus> histo: I've loaded the ndiswrapper module
<peter_curry> hiexpo - so even though I reinstalled Ubuntu, somehow my password was retained on the server - and I don't have to reset it?  I do I check what it is?
<histo> jakiw:
<histo> jakiw: www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VBox_vs_Others
<tabb> Hi
<tabb> greeks
<Turbolinux> Guntbert: It's really strange as you say. How I can rebuild repository? Maybe it can solve this problem.
<oriolo> hi
<tabb> pls
<jakiw> histo VMWare Server is free too
<tabb> listen to me
<guntbert> Turbolinux: another try: go to system/preferences/network proxy - there you already have set "direct connection" - press "apply system wide"
<tabb> its very important
<oriolo> i am having a problem with data lost from an usb drive
<oriolo> i can not see any partition on it
<tabb> are you all from greece?
<oriolo> i have tried tools like dd, gpart.. and no success
<guntbert> !gr | tabb
<ubottu> tabb: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<oriolo> can anybody hel me please?
<oriolo> thanks
<tabb> guntbert: can we talk a bit?
<histo> jakiw: wellt hen try them both and see which you like mroe.
<peter_curry> hiexpo - you still there?
<hiexpo> yes sorry phone
<guntbert> tabb: no, this channel is for ubuntu support - but you can visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> jakiw: if you download virtualbox don't get the virtualbox-ose edition. That one doesn't have USB which you will need for the ipod thing.
<histo> jakiw: just get the normal one fromtheir downloads page. They even have a deb availible for ubuntu.
<hiexpo> peter_curry, yes sorry phone
<aliciapg> nytek_: everywhere i seem to look says reinstall >-< i can't do that
<peter_curry> hiexpo - so even though I reinstalled Ubuntu, somehow my password was retained on the server - and I don't have to reset it?  I do I check what it is?
<jakiw> histo Whats the dif between the normal and the ose?
<tabb> anybody can talk with me for 2 minutes
<tabb> ??
<ardchoille> tabb: Do you have a ubuntu support question?
<hiexpo> peter_curry, if you did not save it for your records than i believe you have to start a new account but when you go to start a new account
<tabb> But have to be greek
<tabb> Not really, but more important
<ardchoille> !ot | tabb
<ubottu> tabb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hiexpo> peter_curry, it may reconize your user
<peter_curry> hiexpo: then how I am still able to chat in this room?  How does it recognize my user (computer name) - if that changed?
<tabb> i wrote here because those people who use ubuntu can understand maybe the problem
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<FloodBot2> tuxnani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> jakiw: ose is open source edition. So you don't have usb support on the vm
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<FloodBot2> tuxnani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> tuxnani: what?
<guntbert> tuxnani: stop that please
<tabb> so im waiting
<tuxnani> i have got qt 4.5 in my ubuntu repo!
<Turbolinux> Guntbert: It didn't change anything. It still gives same messages.
<tuxnani> i need a latest web repo of ubuntu
<hiexpo> peter_curry, no i misunderstood than no you will always have your user id even if u reinstall cause you registered
<histo> tabb: i'm sure there is a greek support channel
<tuxnani> with qt (>=4.6)
<histo> tabb: /j #ubuntu-gr
<tabb> you will all misere according your economy changes
<Elrox> tuxnani,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<histo> !ot | tabb
<ubottu> tabb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MilitantPotato> tuxnani: try enabling backports in your sources
<jakiw> histo and the otehr one isnt open source?
<tuxnani> Elrox: its the http o0r ftp url i want
<peter_curry> hiexpo - I'm still confused.  What do you mean by "you will always have your user id ... 'cause you registered"?  What does this program reference to allow me access to this chat room?
<guntbert> Turbolinux: sorry - I'm almost at the end of my ideas - one last desperate thing: did you reboot already (once that seemed to solve that issue)
<histo> jakiw: yes not for the usb stuff
<Elrox> tuxnani, do what MilitantPotato suggested first
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<tuxnani> latest repos????
<FloodBot2> tuxnani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CrashOverride> hmm
<histo> jakiw:
<MilitantPotato> tuxnani: system>adminstration>Software sources
<brandonban6> is it possible to get the filesystem type from an image (i.e. similar to using fdisk -l to get mounted file system types)... I have an image file that will not mount unless I specify the filesystem type.
<mawst> Does anyone know if an update was released recently that seriously improved performance? I was having a problem with performance which has been inexplicably solved.
<CrashOverride> !flooding
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> jakiw: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<Out_Cold> could someone nmap an IP for me?? (it's my own)
<histo> Out_Cold: why dont' you nmap it
<MilitantPotato> tuxnani: enable back-ports and unsupported, that will get you the latest packages
<guntbert> !ot | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Out_Cold> histo, because I am inside the network and I don't get the results I need
<histo> Out_Cold: if you scan the public ip it shouldnt' matter. but you need to join off topic
<brjann> brandonban6: does the 'file' utility tell you what it is? i.e.,     file <filename>
<CrashOverride> guntbert: That question still related to support. As he needs help getting the results it is SUPPORT
<histo> tuxnani: or you can build it from source but stop spamming the channel with latest repos
<Out_Cold> it is ubuntu related..
<nullp0inter> hey would anyone know why its happening, or how to fix an issue with firefox which displays GIFs very badly? they look nothing like they are supposd, the details of the colors r all gone
<CrashOverride> !firefox | nullp0inter
<ubottu> nullp0inter: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<CrashOverride> nullp0inter: did you install the lastest version?
<edbian> Is there an N64 emulator in the repos?
<histo> Out_Cold: How is that ubuntu related?
<guntbert> CrashOverride: no - this is ubuntu support - but feel free to help out :-)
<histo> edbian: apt-cache search N64
<nullp0inter> CrashOverride: the newest version doesnt come up in the updates
<CrashOverride> nullp0inter: It shoudl
<CrashOverride> nullp0inter: Tyr this
<CrashOverride> try*
<bubastis> Hi all!
<histo> edbian: and yes there are
<Out_Cold> histo, because I am trying to access my ubuntu network via iptable rules which are not quick fully functional requiring me to obtainb ubuntu releated support
<CrashOverride> !firefox > nullp0inter
<ubottu> nullp0inter, please see my private message
<edbian> histo, Thanks
<Out_Cold> s/quick/quite
<histo> Out_Cold: if you try using the public ip you will get the same results anyone else would. Doesn't matter where you are
<oriolo> hi
<histo> !synaptic | edbian
<user_> hi, someone have working driver for via chrome ?
<ubottu> edbian: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<oriolo> i need support to recover data from an usb pendrive
<histo> user_: should work out of the box
<tabb> ALL GREEKS IN THIS ROOM! WATCH THE MOVIE TITLED: MONEY AND ARGENTINA- NOW HAPPENS THE SAME IN YOUR COUNTRY ITS ABOUT YOUR LIVES, NOT MINE!!! AND SORRY TO DISTURB ALL OF YOU IM LEAVING!
<Out_Cold> histo, execpt my firewall is causing issues..
<ardchoille> !ot | tabb
<ubottu> tabb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AndyGraybeal> anyoen know how to scan to a network scanner?  i'm using a Dell 2335dn multifunction machine, it's hooked directly too the network.
<Guest98943> dfgh
<biloba> ciaooo
<oriolo> i need support to recover data from an usb pendrive, i plug out it before i should and now i can not see partitions on it, dows anybody can help me? thanks!
<user_> histo, im having problems on 2d and 3d acceleration
<histo> AndyGraybeal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<Turbolinux> Gunbert: No, I didn't reboot. I will try different solutions but thank you for your help.
<histo> user_: what version of ubuntu?
<jakiw> !best | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw, please see my private message
<justin22885> it would be cool if i could install windows xp via a virtual machine to another desktop and use a hotkey to switch back and forth
<user_> histo, untubu 9.04
<CrashOverride> !grub | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<justin22885> im not dual booting
<histo> user_: there is an openchrome driver
<ChogyDan> justin22885: I think you can install it so just the task bar is at the bottom, but it is not very stable
<user_> histo, where ?
<histo> user_: I believe they even have a driver on the via website
<CrashOverride> justin22885: Use VMWare then
<CrashOverride> justin22885: VmWare will do just what you want to do. :)
<justin22885> im on vmware workstation right now getting some XP dll files
<user_> histo, all drivers there dont work
<langtree> How do I get scroll arrows at the top and bottom of scrollbars ?
<histo> user_: have you tried searching the forums?
<langtree> Ahh, never mind.
<user_> histo, i tried to install some driver and i got "found unsuppored xorg" any idea why ?
<peter_curry> Does anyone know why I am still able to get into #ubuntu - even after reinstalling Ubuntu and changing my username?  Is my password saved on the server somewhere, irregardless of my username changing?
<hystreni> hello, i tried to make my wirelss internett connection faster and i started the terminal and entered "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf" in there i tried to take away the first "nameserver xx.xxx.xx" but i dont seem to be abdle to Save it. does anybody know?
<nuki> hola
<nuki> hello
<histo> user_: no idea on that one.
<jenia> hello everyone
<nuki> hi
<jenia> does anyone here use nvidia gts 8800 video cards
<peter_curry> thoughts?
<jenia> successfully that is
<Nosteia> 9200 GT
<hamza>  when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it.  anyone have any ideas?? :(
<JStoone> Is it possible to edit some GRUB conf file to change the listing of the boot options? For example, I want my Windows on top and Ubuntu beneath it. Right now my Ubuntu option is in top and Windows is Beneath.
<nuki> hola
<Capt_Blackwood> nVidia 9800GT Ultimate...sorry
<jenia> well maybe you encountered this problem
<Nosteia> What is the issue
<histo> user_: looks liek openchrome is the default driver installed
<nuki> hello
<jenia> when i install the propriety drivers, on reboot my screen black
<jenia> the x11 doesnt load
<user_> histo, i saw  forums , and via  seems to have problem in untubu
<peter_curry> Can anyone explain to me how user access to IRC works?
<jenia> my screen is* black
<histo> user_: what problems are you experiencing?
<Nosteia> Why not install the Ubuntu Drivers instead?
<ChogyDan> JStoone: I don't think it is easy, I think they assumed you would use the save default setting.  But, you can reorder the scripts
<histo> user_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome#VIA%20proprietary%20graphics%20driver
<jenia> ubuntu drivers? okay yea ill try
<jenia> thank you
<histo> user_: there's the link for the proprietary driver. You can also check in System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<user_> histo, no visual effects, slow 3D
<histo> user_: yeah you need the propreitary drivers then.
<peter_curry> Anyone - this should be a quick answer.  Where do I check or change my login information (username and password) for this IRC chat?
<PratikPatel> Is there a better way of describing my issue with 2 monitors, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/521624 ?
<Nosteia> Click System then Admin. Hardware Drivers...see if it finds it.  That's what I did.  Worked great, even with Compiz
<JStoone> ChogyDan: Thats right.. I didn't think of that option (: Can you tell me what .conf file I should be looking for?
<histo> user_: check System > Administration > Hardware Drivers or Restricted Drivers it should be called they may be availible in there. If not follow the directions int he link above.
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | JStoone
<ubottu> JStoone: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<histo> !who | Nosteia
<ubottu> Nosteia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ehnde> histo: how would you do that same thing in kubunut?
<ehnde> i'm sorry...kubuntu
<histo> ehnde: do what same thing?
<ehnde> histo: select the nvidia hardware driver...i just installed it
<JStoone> ChogyDan, Thanks mate (: Have a nice day!
<Nosteia> !ubottu| Thankx.  First time on this irc...second time on an irc period.
<ubottu> Thankx.  First time on this irc...second time on an irc period.: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hunt> Hi, does anyone know how to install a divx-plugin for firefox or chrome in ubuntu?
<histo> ehnde: if its installed then its working
<KnifeySpooney> Is there a way to get transparent window borders on themes like Human?
<histo> or you can use the restricted-manager
<histo> ehnde: package
<user_> histo, i get nothing on hardware drivers/....
<jenia> no it only gives me a choice between two version of the propriety drivers
<morph__> guys
<ehnde> histo: no need to reboot?
<morph__> i need some help
<histo> ehnde: yeah ifyou just installed/activated nvidia driver you need to reboot.
<MilitantPotato> !ask | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> ehnde: how did you installt hem?
<ehnde> histo: apt-get install nvidia-current
<ardchoille> histo: no need to reboot, just log out and back in
<morph3k> i just installed the NEWEST kernel of ubuntu and it comes with the magic mouse support supposedly
<morph3k> however
<morph3k> i still cant scroll
<histo> ardchoille: no you need to restart X
<morph3k> how can i force the command to run
<histo> ardchoille: and the kernel module needs to be loaded
<ardchoille> histo: that's what logging out and backin does
<MilitantPotato> morph3k: System>Preferences>mouse enable two finger scroll?
<morph3k> magic mouse
<peter_curry> OK - I'm not going to worry about it, I guess.  Another question.  I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my IBM Thinkpad T43.  It's telling me my battery is critically low, but then saying the percentage is over 90%?  My computer just beeped like it was low and then shut down on me.  So the battery indicator in Ubuntu is now showing the correct percentage.  How do I fix this?
<histo> ardchoille: logging out and back in does nto restart X because GDM or KDM is running in his case
<ardchoille> histo: I never had to reboot when installing nvidia drivers
<user_> histo, i get nothing on hardware drivers/....
<histo> ardchoille: he would ahve to sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<morph3k> MilitantPotato: let me boot into ubuntu
<morph3k> brb
<histo> user_: then follow the directions from the link that I pasted
<ikonia> ardchoille: you should have to load a kernel module and restart X at the minimum
<histo> user_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome#VIA%20proprietary%20graphics%20driver
<ardchoille> All I've had to do is log out and back in, guess my systemis borked
<histo> ikonia: I can't remember if the nvidia package loads the module on installation I dont' think it does.
<ikonia> histo: it does load a kernel module
<peter_curry> It tells me these things after I remove the plugin - telling I only have 4-5 minutes until hibernation, but yet the battery percentage is showing over 90%  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
<ikonia> histo: before you can use the xorg driver you need the module loaded, either manually or a reboot
<histo> ardchoille: No its not loading if your doing that you probably using the old one still.
<histo> ikonia: yeap
<peter_curry> I currently have it plugged in - and now it shows 100% battery power ...
<histo> peter_curry: bad battery/cord?
<MutantTurkey> hello does anyone know how i can check my current framebuffer number?
<brandonban6> having problems mounting dd image; anyone have suggestions on other ways to read a dd image?
<MilitantPotato> peter_curry: I have to reboot after plugging in my battery
<histo> peter_curry: my dell laptop does funky stuff like that because one of the pins broke onthe cord.
<ikonia> brandonban6: dd's aren't images, they are block by block copies of a device
<MilitantPotato> peter_curry: if I don't boot with the battery installed it always shows 0% (but fully charged)
<morph> okay
<morph> are u still there
<morph> the guy i was just talking to
<MilitantPotato> morph yea
<morph> ok
<morph> how do i force something to run
<histo> brandonban6: try using -o loop in there for an option
<user_> histo, 10x ill try that one
<MilitantPotato> morph what are you trying to get running?
<brandonban6> ikonia, thanks... i understand you should still be able to mount a copy using the loop/offset options... but I can't read the partition type, and thus it won't mount. Any thoughts on how to move forward?
<histo> user_: np
<cassiopeia> Hi all. Is wubi supported here?
<morph> magic mouse
<morph> script thing
<ikonia> brandonban6: you can't read the partition type because it's not a device
<MilitantPotato> morph add it to startup applications
<brandonban6> thanks histo, i have tried that, it asks for a partition type.
<ikonia> brandonban6: I don't believe you can do what you want to do
<MilitantPotato> morph, make sure the script is executable
<histo> brandonban6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711773
<ikonia> brandonban6: if you had taken an image of a partition I think that may work, but not a whole device
<hamza>  when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it.  anyone have any ideas?? its really really been bugging me :( :(
<ikonia> as there is no real device
<morph> ugh
<nullp0inter> i am using swap everyonce in a while...is that bad?
<morph> cant find the file
<brandonban6> ikonia, per the ubuntu documentation I can: here is what I am doing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Data%20Recovery%20from%20damaged%20filesystem%20or%20drive
<nullp0inter> i feel like its not a good thing
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I tell what version of rtorrent I have?
<linxeh> nullp0inter: it is fine, unless its things you want to use all the time that get swapped out
<histo> brandonban6: that forum link I posted descusses it
<MilitantPotato> nullp0inter: Max I've used is 5mb with 1 gig of ram
<histo> brandonban6: you can get the info from fdisk -u -l diskimage
<nullp0inter> linxeh: firefox eats up most of my memory
<MilitantPotato> nullp0inter: if you set swappieness to 10, you'll use it less frequently
<linxeh> nullp0inter: if you arent using an app, or its not doing anything, it might be better to swap it out to give other apps more ram, or even disk cache
<ardchoille> Can we skip versions on upgrades now or is that only for LTS to LTS?
<histo> brandonban6: make sure your offset number is right
<linxeh> nullp0inter: firefox keeps page caches per window/tab
<brandonban6> histo, thanks I'll give that a shot.
<linxeh> nullp0inter: if you periodically close all windows/tabs/restart its usually a bit better
<histo> brandonban6: you ahve to multiply by 512
<GeekSquid> ardchoille: only LTS to LTS
<ardchoille> ok
<ikonia> brandonban6: what mount command are you using ?
<nullp0inter> linxeh: yea i just hate restarting it...i only have 512MB of RAM so it kills me if i have more than 3 apps open
<hunt> Hi, does anyone know how to install a divx-plugin for firefox or chrome in ubuntu?
<histo> brandonban6: sudo mount -t loop,offset=(somenumber which is start*512) -t auto blah blah
<linxeh> nullp0inter: ah; 512mb ram is pushing it a bit these days :o
<MilitantPotato> !medibuntu | hunt
<ubottu> hunt: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nullp0inter> linxeh: =/ yup..i got this puppy in 2000, when it was top of the line
<morph> ugh MilitantPotato i cant find it
<morph> it is magic mouse
<histo> nullp0inter: you can use a different browser like dillo or something that lighter
<pikeshouse88> hey guys, how can i login into GDM without the GUI? i dont want to use VNC for the action
<morph> it came with the new kernal
<MilitantPotato> morph you need a script for it?
<morph> 2.6.31.9
<morph> i dunno what damn module it is
<nullp0inter> histo: thanks for the tip..hows chrome on memory?
<morph> how do i reinstall the uh
<MilitantPotato> morph did you try enabling 2 finger scroll in mouse props?
<morph> modules
<morph> where is that
<linxeh> nullp0inter: have you tried chrome or similar ?
<histo> nullp0inter: can't remember but I thought it was a hog.
<GeekSquid> !enter |morph
<ubottu> morph: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<histo> nullp0inter: you could also use X forwarding or something to help you out.
<brandonban6> histo, ikonia i at first tried mount -o loop filename mountpoint :: it then replied and said I must specify type:: it came from an old windows xp install so i assumed ntfs, i.e. mount -t ntfs-3g -o loop filename mountpoint
<morph> MilitantPotato, where is 2 finger scrolling
<MilitantPotato> morph System>Preferences>Mouse
<histo> nullp0inter: forward X from antoher box.
<morph> i dont see it...
<linxeh> chrome tends to peak a bit higher than firefox on my system, but overall it is lower I think
<hunt> MilitantPotato: I know medibuntu, sudo apt-cache search divx gives me many packages, I just dont know which one I need.
<Zer7> Hurrah, it's working. I'd like to thank whoever made the Ubuntu Minimal Install, you've saved me
<pikeshouse88> anyone?
<morph> MilitantPotato, how do i make modules install in the kernel
<morph> there is a command i used for it earlier
<pikeshouse88> command line option to login GDM gui from terminal
<MilitantPotato> morph I believe modprobe -i 'modulename'
<MilitantPotato> hunt: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<morph> i want all modules
<nullp0inter> histo: whats that
<histo> brandonban6: did you see my mount line?
<morph> what about all modules MilitantPotato
<histo> nullp0inter: do you have another computer thats a little beefier running linux?
<brandonban6> histo: here is the result of fdisk -u -l imagefile
<MilitantPotato> morph all modules for all hardware? That'd be bad
<GeekSquid> pikeshouse88: understand that GDM allows you to login to Gnome or other window manager .. if you are at a command prompt and logged in as your user and GDM is not running type startx and you will login to the gnome gui
<morph> yep
<morph> whats the command
<nullp0inter> histo: i have one thats worse, not better
<hunt> MilitantPotato: I already have w64codecs installed.
<brandonban6> histo, yes, but I can not determine the appropiate offset
<histo> brandonban6: just take the start of the partition you want to mount and multiply by 512 that is your offset number
<MilitantPotato> hunt: have ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<morph> MilitantPotato, i know u think its bad but i need to do it
<histo> nullp0inter: ahh nvm the X forwarding then. You could have run the app on the beefier computer and forwarded it to the local one.
<morph> so how do i make it install all modules
<brandonban6> histo, i'll give it a shot, thanks
<hunt> MilitantPotato: yes and non-free-codecs too
<MilitantPotato> morph idk man, just find the module name
<MilitantPotato> hunt: did you try using VLC or another media player?
<MilitantPotato> hunt: some don't play well with certain codecs
<MilitantPotato> hunt: another option would be compiling the divx from source.
<MilitantPotato> hunt: it comes with an install script if I remember correctly, so it'd just need a sudo ./install.sh from the extracted directory
<hunt> MilitantPotato: I just got it :)
<Elrox> hunt, i just came in on this convo, so may be wrong, but have you tried this?  http://www.woodbeeco.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9:playing-dvds&catid=4:geek-weekly&Itemid=3
<brandonban6> histo, I tried your command, it returns error "must specify file system type"
<hunt> MilitantPotato: Elrox: sudo apt-get install avifile-divx-plugin helped...
<ikonia> brandonban6: what command are you using ?
<histo> brandonban6: yeah what type of filesystem is it?
<MilitantPotato> hunt: ah good deal
<Elrox> hunt, cool ;-)
<hunt> MilitantPotato: shouldnt that really be a dependency of one of the codec packages?
<histo> brandonban6: and what command are you typing in?
<brandonban6> ikonia "sudo mount -o loop,offset=(block#*512) filename mountpoint"
<morph> MilitantPotato, i found what i need to run
<MilitantPotato> hunt: you'd think.
<histo> brandonban6: yes you need to specify a filesytem -t auto atleast.
<morph> its hid-magicmouse.ko
<hunt> MilitantPotato: anyways, thank you very much
<Elrox> hunt, may not be opensource or gnu, which means you have to manually enable it,,,
<histo> brandonban6: you're oputting in actual filenames and moutnpoints I assume right?
<morph> /lib/modules/2.6.33/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-magicmouse.ko -- MilitantPotato
<cassiopeia> Hi, is wubi supported here?
<MilitantPotato> morph sudo modprobe -i hid-magicmouse.ko
<crawler> hunt: ever tried linux mint?  less hassle for codecs and such :)
<histo> brandonban6: put a -t auto before filename and mountpoint
<GeekSquid> morph: modprobe hid-magicmouse   --- if it gives no output then the module was found
<brandonban6> histo, I don't know the file type, it came from an old xp install and I'm trying to recover it... it was a storage array... if I try to mount the partition directly, it errors and gives a hint  RAID not set up correctly.
<histo> brandonban6: unless you know the filesystem type then you can -t ntfs
<MilitantPotato> cassiopeia: probably
<histo> brandonban6: hrm...
<SporadicCrash> hi, i need support about LIRC, can anyone help?
<hunt> crawler: havent tried it yet but I'm gonne give it a try with the next release
<histo> brandonban6: that I Have no idea on what to do with a raid setup. Never used it.
<crawler> !metaquestion | SporadicCrash
<ubottu> SporadicCrash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MilitantPotato> morph GeekSquid is correct, don't use the -i, sorry.
<brandonban6> histo yes i'm using actual file names, and both ntfs and ntfs-3g fail.... so I wonder if it isn't in some funky file system associated to the RAID he had set up before.
<cassiopeia> Okay. Well I have a wubi installation of 9.10 which worked fine for a while. Now, after selecting "ubuntu" in the initial boot screen, I get dumped into a minimal bash-like GRUB shell, with no indication of what's wrong and how to fix it. What should I do?
<GeekSquid> morph: do that with sudo
<crawler> hunt: i recommend it over ubuntu for codec reasons, and it's prettier xD
<histo> brandonban6: its possible fdisk should have showed the filesystem type
<morph> GeekSquid, morph@morph-ubuntu:~/Desktop/linux-2.6$ modprobe hid-magicmouse
<morph> FATAL: Error inserting hid_magicmouse (/lib/modules/2.6.33/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-magicmouse.ko): Operation not permitted
<histo> brandonban6: didyou try auto for the type?
<SporadicCrash> even though i have installed the package "lirc", "lsmod | grep lirc" doesn't return me anything
<SporadicCrash> does anyone why?
<morph> thats what it said when i typed it
<morph> i forgot sud
<morph> sudo
<slayton> anybody in here experienced with samba permissions? how do I setup samba to appropriately map userIDs from the server to the client?  When a user has a different userID on the server and their local machine I run into problems with file ownership and I don't know how to solve this...
<histo> SporadicCrash: I think its lircd
<histo> SporadicCrash: or something liek that.
<brandonban6> histo, yes, it lists it as SFS, which I understand to be dynamic disk... but couldn't get it to mount as ntfs or ntfs-3g.
<brandonban6> histo, let me try using auto
<agdoku> I am trying to move an installation to another disk and therefore need to move grub2 and the boot partition as well. I am having trouble there.
<hamza> no system devices (partitions, usb, cd/dvd drive) are showing in my nautilus, but they show in disk utility, any fix?
<histo> brandonban6: hold up let me check something also
<agdoku> where do I set what used to be "root" in grub2?
<alzamabar> Hi, re Subversion: http://subversion.apache.org/faq.html ...I read that starting from version 1.6 SVN has some support for Keyring or KWallet. I don't like the idea of SVN storing the passwords in plain text. Does anyone of you know how could I setup Ubuntu 9.10 (yeah, I'm running the binaries, I haven't compiled it) so that it doesn't store SVN passwords in plain text? Unfortunately the version coming from APT is 1.4.4
<morph> GeekSquid, how do i check if its running
<agdoku> life was so easy when one could simply run grub by hand, set the "root" and then "setup" grub to some mbr
<kamil> tlTåÝ8¦é‰ÄÛRœ‚׺þ¼YRcæÏá.h…é	dYâ'¨çÔí—
<kamil> ™û°æ¨¶Çê÷fõï°·7f“ˆ(½6‘¾¦VÐÛO»#MK×êr.J;Î]ʸ‰DÄ}¦³ÙnN™-¨BŒ
<kamil> QPþoȨ́áøEG„©lwF•ýˆSÊ7
<kamil> ”T>îÔX‚Oô™ÂIcÛMÅ¿[ø	ú4«÷Ay *ï%™&SĖöK`2%]6Ƈ#ÆÔ¥Žx¼süÐr¥¼‰@@ð–Ù&B_˜©?&Á0Ïv%p	Þ°°’jÍ1*ÃɇyiļÅêO÷Ðì:M{¸e^=ÌÂ`°e|/tq,
<kamil> ÀUzoÕbq)†jqý ¯„öÃÿ4‚Y<B´…Ç1¼gà+UèßS§qËš‹¼
<kamil> ¹DWD©š±ýî6ü”̏³0
<blakkheim> hmm
<kamil> »LÚÔÙ#iD’ñ Yê°á^Ppe«Ô‰Ç¬Å !Ò—Š
<kamil> ÏD”¬o¯|_´™†¬ ³Ñzä®$5cLÕÆïÕ¿HX뤺pº›fšä~É¢§°\´W><á±kÈØv™ç@1´n‹ÐrÄ"åN|7šQh
<blakkheim> !op
<kamil> Òô°À÷;ÃáªðRGm3Õ;Ãy_G¸ÿPpé®Ü.ż”åæèC$ei1—ø¦µ­‘{´ˆâ5Ž
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kamil> L€-Ef ,"Ë esÏ)¢Þ–hŒÆÀÊU堌…?HÛ7”#©Â®¤cd=eG]§è1ËüÚTz¦6@õ²Ci¿¯sYV_»|ãaï/èïcÞHªDpè¦ê4NzŠ$XäФÛ.0œ”ïf \
<GeekSquid> morph: not running ... it loads the kernel module .. it does not technically 'run' anything ... if it gave no output the driver is loaded for use ... no promises if it will work though
<morph> ok its running
<ldiamond> I am looking for a terminal that allows me to split both vertically and horizontally. That has shortcuts (editable if possible) to move around, and all the expected features of a terminal.
<morph> so why isnt my magic mouse scrolling
<morph> and why dont i have the option like MilitantPotato to double finger scroll
<brandonban6> histo here is the output of -t auto and -t ntfs :: http://pastebin.com/RSdYtbjN
<histo> brandonban6: I found an article about SFS i'm reading
<sensae> when I try to mount my raid device it just stalls at "/home: waiting for /dev/md_d0"
<MilitantPotato> morph try restarting gdm  'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<brontosaurusrex> ldiamond: terminator i think
<MilitantPotato> morph or just logging out, and seeing if gnome picks up the change in modules
<brandonban6> histo, thanks for your help: here is the fdisk output for the device: http://pastebin.com/BJJ33qE5
<morph> UGHHH
<sensae> if I drop to a 'recovery console' though, and type 'sudo mount /home' it works..
<kamil_> 1
<kamil_> 2
<kamil_> 3
<kamil_> 4
<kamil_> 5
<FloodBot2> kamil_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morph> now bluez daemon isnt running
<kamil_> 6
<morph> so i cant open blueman
<histo> brandonban6: SFS is a partition type not a filesystem the filesystem should be ntfs or fat32
<crawler> ldiamond: have you tried multi-gnome-terminal?  it might be what you are after
<embrik> j #cinelerra
<danub> whats up
<StineST> horny girls, horny boys, here is my msn add for u and your toys.. stiness123@hotmail.com :) btw, pics include
<danub> how do i add a folder to the 'places' menu?
<fabio999> danub: add to bookmarks
<ldiamond> crawler, no I havent, just installed Terminator, it works well
<brandonban6> thanks histo it didn't like vfat either lol!!! I'm thrown off with the line: "HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,".. because this drive came out of a RAID control, makes me wonder why it won't mount though.
<danub> how do i do that?
<histo> brandonban6: it was made with dynamic disk in windows
<ldiamond> brontosaurusrex, Thx, I think I'll give terminator a shot
<crawler> danub: alacarte
<histo> brandonban6: you need dynamic disk support int he kerneol
<fabio999> danub: from nautilus but im running kde 4.4 now...
<hamza>  no system devices (partitions, usb, cd/dvd drive) are showing in my nautilus, but they show in disk utility.  now im just wondering if it's hopeless and i have to reinstall...
<brandonban6> thanks histo I'll do some reading up on dynamic disk and see if I can get any further.
<danub> alacarte, where is that application located?
<VCoolio> danub: just drag and drop the folder to the tree on the left in nautilus
<fabio999> danub: alacarte is the menu editor,
<histo> brandonban6: yeah thats what i'm trying to read on but I don't have the time right now.
<crawler> !alacarte | danub
<histo> brandonban6: I have to get going. I'm not sure if ubuntu has it in their default kernel
<GeekSquid> hamza: go to filesystem in nautilus .. 2-click on media folder .. these are your drives
<morph> MilitantPotato, how can i get bluez daemon running
<crawler> need more descriptions for software :S
<AkumaSaru> Hey guys, i've got a question..
<danub> sweet :D thanks
<GeekSquid> !ask | AkumaSaru
<ubottu> AkumaSaru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brandonban6> histo, I actually have to go for a while myself... I'll do some more research. Thanks for all of your help!!!
<AkumaSaru> im running Virtual Box with Ubuntu 9.10
<GeekSquid> !enter | AkumaSaru
<ubottu> AkumaSaru: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AkumaSaru> i've just installed it and my gdm is up and running but my display is only 800x600
<hamza> geeksquid: it does not show all my partitions, it just shows cdrom and usb numbers
<GeekSquid> AkumaSaru: you need to install vboxguestadditions in the guest
<morph> GeekSquid, how can i get bluez daemon to start
<SporadicCrash> hi guys, i have installed "lirc" into Ubuntu, but "lircd" cannot be started automatically. What can be the reason?
<AkumaSaru> i got to /etc/x11/ but there is no xorg.conf
<GeekSquid> morph: IDK
<morph> i cant open bluetooth manager because its saying bluez daemon isnt running
<AkumaSaru> GeekSquid, how do i go about doing that
<fabio999> AkumaSaru: you can create it
<iceroot> anyone else got a smart-error on asus eeepc with karmic? i guess its a bug in karmic and not a crash on the hdd (SSD)
<histo> brandonban6: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/mountingaccessing-windows-partitions-of-dynamic-disk-169879/
<histo> brandonban6: that looks like a good link
<histo> brandonban6: np
<MalfermitaKodo> To repeat a question from a few hours ago: I have the issue that my webcam is no longer working. The kernel module (uvcvideo) sees it but /dev/video0 does not exist. Do I have to use mknod to create it? Or fight udev into subteni it?
<GeekSquid> AkumaSaru: instructions here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<AkumaSaru> thanks
<Neon0Blue> Ok "Fuck D-Link". I just returned it for a Wireless G bellkin that was cheaper. And it worked RIGHT OUT THE BOX.
<MilitantPotato> morph sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<hamza> malfermitaKodo: what kernel do u have?
<morph> tried that
<morph> to no avail
<JStoone> I People! What is the default root password? how do I change it?
<surf> Hi how can I compile the latest kernel without adding the udevd daemon?
<MilitantPotato> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetoothd restart
<MilitantPotato> add a D
<hamza> malfermitaKodo: i had the same problem with 2.6.31, and it was fixed with 2.6.32
<MilitantPotato> @ morph
<histo> !kernel | surf
<ubottu> surf: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<GeekSquid> JStoone: there is no root password, and there is no reason to change it ... this is what makes ubuntu secure
<morph> if tried that MilitantPotato
<Elrox> !root | JStoone
<ubottu> JStoone: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<morph> ive tried everything i could find on google
<MilitantPotato> morph try restarting?
<MalfermitaKodo> hamza: 2.6.28
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/454301
<brontosaurusrex> lma ubottu
<linux1001> I have an issue trying to get my usb wireless adapter (linksys WUSB54GSCv2) to work with ndiswrapper. I have followed all the instructions I could find and I still cannot get it to work
<surf> histo, I wanted to ask if it was possible. The udev --daemon is necessary?
<morph> MilitantPotato, it does it everytime i restart
<morph> it never freaking runs
<wirechief> linux1001 what errors are you getting
<GeekSquid> linux1001: have you blacklisted the linux native driver
<morph> i dont know wtf the problem is
<GeekSquid> morph: you need to add the new drivers to /etc/modprobe.d/
<hamza> malfermitKodo: try installing a newer kernel, it's probably fixed
<linux1001> GeekSquid, yes   wirechief I do sudo depmod -a then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<morph> what new drivers
<linux1001> when i do that last command, it just says "Killed"
<MalfermitaKodo> k
<MilitantPotato> morph do you have a toshiba?
<JStoone> GeekSquid, Elrox: Thanks guys ^^ It's 'cause I'm re-areangeing the grub.cfg script. And it's 'read only'. Can I just chmod it?
<sensae> Why would my system wait indefinitely for a mount point that I can just drop to 'recovery console' and mount via fstab?
<morph> no
<wirechief> linux1001 what are you using 64bit or 32bit
<GeekSquid> linux1001: ndiswrapper is not a kernel module
<morph> im on an iMac
<linux1001> 32bit
<Elrox> JStoone, no, just do sudo -i and you'll be root
<morph> GeekSquid, what new drivers?
<linux1001> GeekSquid, i was just following the instructions found on the forums...
<GeekSquid> morph: hid-magicmouse
<linux1001> i've even tried using ndisgtk instead of command line
<JStoone> Elrox: Thanks... and I realy have to read the man pages better..
<JStoone> Elrox, haha
<wirechief> linux1001 what do you get with ndiswrapper -l
<Elrox> JStoone, put in YOUR user's password
<GeekSquid> linux1001: that will not work until you blacklist the old driver, linux automatically loads it unless you do
<GeekSquid> !blacklist | linux1001
<ubottu> linux1001: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<onyx550> can i ask a question befor i install ubuntu?
<linux1001> i keep trying to do ndiswrapper -l but it just hangs
<JStoone> Elrox: Yeye I know (; but I just found the "-i" part in the  man pages (:
<crawler> !ask | onyx550
<ubottu> onyx550: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pyru> Hello, im curious if ubuntu supports 4gb ram, the 32bit version
<nexsja> [viliny], hi, you there? :>
<ikonia> Pyru: it does with the pae kernel
<onyx550> how can i find out if it will install on my hp dv7 laptop and fully work?
<ikonia> onyx550: check the hardware components to see if they are supported by linux in general
<linux1001> echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b431legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is what i used
<onyx550> where can i check the hardware?
<AkumaSaru> GeekSquid, i've got it working thanks, it gave me a few more resolutions.  How come it doesn't make a xorg.conf and allow me to configure it from there?
<JStoone> Elrox: I do "sudo -i gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and it tells me  "You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk." when I'm about to save..
<wirechief> linux1001 maybe if you retry using ndiswrapper -r name.inf and redo it.but you also need to blacklist any modules that are being loaded that are not being used.
<GeekSquid> linux1001: xorg.conf is depricated in Karmic
<crawler> onyx550: boot the live cd and test all your hardware.
<Elrox> Pyru, check this...  http://www.woodbeeco.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4:enabling-pae-in-ubuntu-linux-910-karmic-koala&catid=6:gamers-corner&Itemid=7
<onyx550> ok will do thanks
<crawler> yw
<linux1001> ok, let me see what i can do
<Pyru> Elrox: thank you.
<morph> GeekSquid, and how do i run that again
<GeekSquid> linux1001: strange .. I didn't think the Wusb54gsv2 used broadcom drivers
<Elrox> JStoone, no, do sudo -i      then try editing stuff
<GeekSquid> morph: sudo modprobe hid-magicmouse
<JStoone> ah! (:
<nexsja> [viliny], hi, you there? :>
<wirechief> linux1001 that ndiswrapper -r nameofwindowsdriver without the inf on the end
<linux1001> GeekSquid, just something i found on the forums
<morph> woahhh
<zeek0124> i need some help please
<morph> i got a BUNCH of errors
<zeek0124> my audio is not working
<linux1001> k
<linux1001> wirechief, i'll do that now
<Elrox> ikonia, did you see the link i sent to Pyru?
<crawler> !audio | zeek0124
<ubottu> zeek0124: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> Elrox: no
<GeekSquid> linux1001: please pastebin the output of lsusb with the wusb54gsv2 connected
<JStoone> Elrox, nope doesn't work. Even though it shows I'm root..
<|sanchez|> anyone know how to get unrar to extract an archive even if crc fails? I can in windows extract this archive but in linux it says crc error and deletes all contents it dumped
<wirechief> linux1001 then reinstall with ndiswrapper name.inf  but also do ndiswrapper -ma too
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<GeekSquid> JStoone: what are you using to edit?
<VCoolio> JStoone: DON'T edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but edit /etc/default/grub and then do "sudo update-grub"
<actionParsnip> wirechief, linux1001 try using ndisgtk instead
<MalfermitaKodo> hamza: Nothing is updatable
<linux1001> GeekSquid, i think i may need to reboot or something... lsusb hangs, and so does ndiswrapper -l
<Elrox> JStoone, are you using vi/vim ?
<nexsja> viliny hi, you still there? :>
<wirechief> linux1001 what version ndiswrapper are you using ? dpkg -l|grep ndiswrapper
<crawler> |sanchez|: try unrar -kb <file>
<JStoone> VCoolio: Thanks! I didn't fully understand what the wiki.ubuntu told me (:
<|sanchez|>  thanks crawler
<MalfermitaKodo> hamza: the update which apt-get installed changed only below the patchlevel---
<nullp0inter> ok so i just installed the latest update offered by apt-get for firefox, and i am runnign firefox 3.0.18... wtf?
<sensae> Why would mountall be unable to mount an mdadm raid from my fstab?
<JStoone> Elrox: No I use Gedit
<fabio> ciao
<Elrox> JStoone, exit your sudo -i,   then do gksudo gedit filename
<ikonia> sensae: is the array started
<linux1001> wirechief, will do as soon as it comes back up... rebooted
<wirechief> k
<MilitantPotato> nullp0inter: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<JStoone> Elrox: thanks (:
<iceroot> nullp0inter: on jaunty?
<wirechief> linux1001 i used 1.54 for my belkin N wireless adapter and it worked fine.
<hamza> malfermitkodo: http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/780-upgrade-your-kernel-the-safe-way-in-ubuntu-linuxmint follow these instructions :)
<sensae> ikonia: Yes. It hangs on boot with "Waiting for device" but when I try to manually mount it I can
<Elrox> JStoone, exit your sudo -i,   then do gksudo gedit /path/to/filename
<actionParsnip> nullp0inter, its a seperate app
<nullp0inter> MilitantPotato, it couldnt find it
<nullp0inter> iceroot, Hardy
<linux1001> wirechief, ndisgtk 0.8.4-1    ndiswrapper-common 1.54-2ubuntu1  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9    1.54-2ubuntu1
<ikonia> sensae: if you don't auto mount it, when you boot is it started already when you log in
<iceroot> nullp0inter: there is no ff3.5 on hardy in the normal repos
<actionParsnip> nullp0inter, uninstall 3.0 too, saves space
<wirechief> linux1001: ok
<iceroot> !backports | nullp0inter
<ubottu> nullp0inter: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<JStoone> Elrox, I'll do as VCoolio told me. To edit the /etc/default/grub and then do "sudo update-grub"
<|sanchez|> crawler it doesnt like that command
<linux1001> wirechief, was the blacklisting i did correct?
<|sanchez|> although k and b are needed im seeing now looking at man page
<sensae> ikonia: Yes, but I'm trying to get it to automount seeing as it's my home partition.
<Elrox> JStoone, yes, that would be best
<ikonia> sensae: just trying to work out if it's running first
<linux1001> wirechief, if so, can i go ahead and ndiswrapper -i <inf file>
<actionParsnip> nullp0inter, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa has all the way up to 3.7 for hardy
<JStoone> Elrox: Thank you for the help and have a nice evening (:
<crawler> |sanchez|: try unrar e -kb <file>
<wirechief> linux1001 well you can do lsmod and see if any wireless modules are loaded other than yours
<|sanchez|> grrr thanks crawler
<|sanchez|> i thought it would be unrar e kb file
<|sanchez|> didnt realize -<switch>
<|sanchez|> thanks :) :)
<linux1001> wirechief, it is showing ndiswrapper on that list
<wirechief> ok
<sensae> ikonia: Yeah, it runs on startup
<actionParsnip> linux1001, if you use ndisgtk its all handled for you, all you have to do is point it to the files
<crawler> |sanchez|: missed that one, sorry.  glad you got it
<JStoone> Elrox: one last question, isn't there an easier way to exit 'sudo -i' than restarting the terminal?
<ikonia> sensae: if you now add it to fstab and do a mount -a does it mount ?
<SporadicCrash> is there anyone who knows LIRC? except "histo"?
<wirechief> linux1001 ndisgtk works too.
<iceroot> !anyone | SporadicCrash
<ubottu> SporadicCrash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nullp0inter> actionParsnip, ty
<ikonia> JStoone: type "exit"
<linux1001> actionParsnip, i did and it did not work
<nullp0inter> iceroot, ty
<KB1JWQ> MilitantPotato: Thanks for the advice on kubuntu/ubuntu earlier; I appreciate it.
<actionParsnip> linux1001, gotcha
<Elrox> JStoone, just type exit
<MilitantPotato> KB1JWQ: np
<linux1001> actionParsnip, do i do ndisgtk with usb adapter plugged in or not?
<JStoone> ikonia: ooh, haha I was typeing "quit"
<actionParsnip> linux1001, its a gui to ndiswrapper so i have reservations if it can be done manually
<JStoone> Elrox: oh! (: I was continuesly typeing 'quit' ^
<actionParsnip> linux1001, yes, have the hardware present and give ndisgtk the inf and sys file
<sensae> ikonia: Well I'm not sure, as X has my home directory locked now. Doing a "mount /home" did mount it properly
<wirechief> linux1001 you need to be in the same folder as the above .inf and .sys files
<ikonia> sensae: oh, I see, it's your home dir
<ikonia> sensae: booting into single user mode maybe a good test
<MalfermitaKodo> Anyone know why the device /dev/video0 fails to exist though the kernel module is existant?
<hamza> malfermitKodo: i'm sort of a noob, all i kno is that i updated my kernel through that site and it fixed my cam problem
<kamcio2603> http://u.nu/8yiu6
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: perhaps a silly questions, but does    ls /dev/video*    list any other video devices?
<sensae> ikonia: Alright, I'll try that. I'm also having a second problem with the RAID where only one drive is added on startup, and I have to manually add the second, but that doesn't keep it from running /dev/md_d0 and working
<JStoone> VCoolio: My problem is that I want to rearrenge my boot list? Like, but my window option in top etc.
<ikonia> kamcio2603: ?
<linux1001> actionParsnip, wirechief, i now get an error with ndisgtk "Module could not be loaded. Error was: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release. WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release."
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: nope
<ikonia> sensae: check your mdadm.conf file
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: ls: ne povas atingi /dev/vi*: No such file or directory
<wirechief> linux1001 well you can just mv it to a filename.conf
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: is this a usb device?
<sensae> ikonia: Rather blank and sparse. I read on a howto it should autodetect my raid.
<nullp0inter> can i just install the .tar.bz2 i downloaded from firefox under hardy?
<crawler> !alcarte | crawler
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: officially, yes, though it is inbuilt
<ikonia> sensae: not always, mdadm.conf is needed for ubuntu startup
<linux1001> just make a .conf in modprobe.d dir?
<evilmonkey998> does any one know what is causing a 7 second delay with pulseaudio before the output appears on the headphone port on my laptop?
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: ah, okay. was hoping you could unplug and replug to capture just its syslog events
<actionParsnip> linux1001, the file needs to have a .conf ending
<|sanchez|> 7 sounds like youve timed this a few times ?
<wirechief> give the blacklist files name.conf where the name is the name being used
<sensae> ikonia: Booted into recovery console, 'mount -a' works.
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: unfortunately not
<ikonia> sensae: ok - my suggestion, while in single user mode, get your raid fully setup, then create the mdadm.conf - then boot multi-user with it in the fstab, see what happens
<linux1001> i just did ls /etc/modprobe.d ... there is a blacklist.conf there, but only ndiswrapper without .conf
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here used Webmin? Any comments especially on security?
<actionParsnip> !webmin | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<evilmonkey998> the media players always get to 7 secs before i hear anything
<ikonia> Curly_Q: it's been dropped due to a.) massive security issues b.) maintainance of files
<wirechief> linux1001 just mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<sensae> ikonia: alright I'll try that
<linux1001> k
<morph> jeez
<morph> GeekSquid, im in the kernel folder
<nullp0inter> iceroot, i cant find firefox in backports for 8.04
<morph> how do i reinstall all the modules
<iceroot> nullp0inter: hm, strange
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: i'm still with you, just doing a little research. bear with me
<GeekSquid> morph: IDK .. you are going way deeper than I ever need to go
<Sheepherd> hey all... i reinstalled windows earlier and now i cant access my ubuntu partition anymore cuz obviously the mbr is overwritten
<actionParsnip> !grub | Sheepherd
<ubottu> Sheepherd: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<iceroot> !info firefox-3.5 hardy-backports
<Sheepherd> how can i make grub the boatloader again?
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.5 does not exist in hardy-backports
<nullp0inter> can i somehow install the .tar.bz2 downloaded from firefox web page?
<Sheepherd> ah ty
<iceroot> nullp0inter: ok then you have to use a ppa
<ikonia> nullp0inter: no
<nullp0inter> iceroot, i was looking at the ppa, but i dont get how to download it
<ikonia> nullp0inter: why do you want it ?
<actionParsnip> nullp0inter, just add the mozilla ppa and you can install any version of firefox you want
<iceroot> nullp0inter: that is a binary from mozilla, no need to install
<actionParsnip> nullp0inter, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nullp0inter> ikonia, i dont really care, my main question was why does firefoix on my ubuntu box display GIFs terribly? everyone said to upgrade
<actionParsnip> nullp0inter, add the lines in the technical details on the page I gave
<futurama140> Can someone tell me how to switch my primary monitors with an ATI card?
<Curly_Q> Thanks for the information guys.
<ikonia> nullp0inter: can you take a screenshot of the bad displaying gif ?
<futurama140> Can someone tell me how to switch my primary monitors with an ATI card? One is an LCD and one is a CRT
<nullp0inter> ikonia, can i PM you with a link to it?
<ikonia> nullp0inter: sire
<ikonia> sure
<actionParsnip> nullp0inter, i just gave you the method, yuo just need to add the 2 lines to the sources.list file, you can then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<nullp0inter> actionParsnip, thanks
<VCoolio> futurama140: check if you can edit something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iceroot> nullp0inter: no need for the upgrade-line. its upgrading all packages
<iceroot> nullp0inter: not good if you use other repos instead of the original-ones
<sensae> ikonia: So, it still times out and won't mount it. The only way to get the system to boot is to hit escape for recovery console, type 'mount -a', then ^D to continue boot, and it works.
<ikonia> sensae: can I see your mdadm.conf ?
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: look in /sys/bus/usb/drivers/uvcvideo. are there any directories that look similar to 1-7:1.0/ ?
<actionParsnip> iceroot, its the official mozilla ppa dude
<sensae> ikonia: Sure, I'll pastebin once the system finishes coming up
<iceroot> actionParsnip: but not official ubuntu
<iceroot> actionParsnip: so maybe its installing thunderbird 3
<actionParsnip> iceroot, true but its the next best thing
<iceroot> actionParsnip: and maybe he dont want that
<ikonia> sensae: cool
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: no
<LetsGo67> Hello. I have one computer (Windows 7) on a wireless network (WEP), but the Linux PCs cannot logon. Can someone help, please?à
<GeekSquid> !details | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<macman_> can i tether my samsung impression for internet in ubuntu ?
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: okay, that's a start at least. that means the device isn't bound to the driver. (you did say uvcvideo was the driver that recognized the device at boot, right?)
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, log on to what?
<morph> does anyone know how to reinstall all the modules from a kernel pack?
<GeekSquid> macman_: does the impression have a teathering app?
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: before the minor update it did after a manual modprobe..
<macman_> GeekSquid: i don't know .. just want to know if i can use it in ubuntu
<sensae> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/K9bKu7vz
<actionParsnip> !find modules
<ubottu> Found: libpam-modules, libsasl2-modules, libsasl2-modules-sql, linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic-pae (and 104 others)
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: now I fail to see it in the dmesg output
<MalfermitaKodo> curioser and curioser
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: okay. does it show up in lsusb?
<actionParsnip> morph, sudo apt-get --reinstall install  linux-modules-`uname -r`
<GeekSquid> macman_: have you already bought it?
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip, GeekSquid: logon to Internet.
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip, GeekSquid: I can't browse Internet
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, can you access your routers config page?
<macman_> GeekSquid: yes i have it in front of me .. im googeling to see if i can tether with ubuntu or linux
<ikonia> sensae: ok, well, I can see why they are not getting detected
<sensae> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> sensae: you've not got a partition on your disks marked as "linux-auto-raid"
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: not as named device but there is an unnamed one, I suspect to be it
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip: from the 7 computer.  I can also browse Internet.
<mohadib> howdy, what app should i get to generate a gpg key?
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, forget the 7 system, it doesn't matter what it does or doesnt do
<GeekSquid> macman_: it runs att's modified version of android ... they don't want anyone to teather on their network so they lock down that phone.
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, can you access the routers config page from Ubuntu?
<sensae> ikonia: I'll give that a shot.
<LetsGo67> The others have 100% package loss for 192.168.0.1
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip, no, I cannot.
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: what ID does it show for the device you suspect?
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: this is my output: http://pastebin.ca/1816104
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: ok, thanks :) one sec
<MalfermitaKodo> first one
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, ok does the interface you connect with get an IP address via dhcp?
<hix3r> hello! i have a machine with an ATi Radeon X1600 card, which I'd like to play warcraft3/dota, starcraft on later...(with wine) should I get 8.04 with proper catalyst or 9.10 with open-source x-org drivers? how good is open source in 3D nowdays?
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: what kind of laptop is this? i'm not finding much info on that usb device id
<surf> Hi is it possible to recompile the kernel without the udevd daemon?
<alblopp> hola
<ikonia> surf: why would you want to do that , udev is critical to the system
<alblopp> alguien que puede ayudarme? privado
<ikonia> !es | alblopp
<ubottu> alblopp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<surf> ikonia, ok because I have a problem with that. Each time I download smt I get 100% cpu
<zeek0124> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> surf: udev goest to %100 when you download something ?
<surf> ikonia, yeah. Each time I use the internet connection to transfer files
<brady> What is the Ubuntu-recommended VNC workalike?
<ikonia> surf: what version of ubuntu ?
<surf> ikonia, 9.10
<actionParsnip> brady, can you expand on that?
<actionParsnip> brady, nvc is on ubuntu too
<actionParsnip> vnc*
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip, yes
<actionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ikonia> surf: have you seen if there is a bug logged on launchpad for that ?
<GeekSquid> brady: vino is the server .. vinagre is the client
<ikonia> surf: I've never heard of that
<surf> ikonia, yeah I looked for that on launchpad but there are always different bugs from mine
<ikonia> surf: is there nothing even similar ?
<merrnt> I'm trying to install matlab 2007 and I"m getting an error that says the installer can't copy to /tmp, make sure it exists and is not full. Anyone had this before?
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, ok if you run: route     do yuo get something like this: http://pastebin.com/3Pp1GZXb
<surf> ikonia, no they usually say it's related to the optical drive...
<surf> but I never use it!
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: and would you mind pastebinning the output of lsusb -v for me?
<tek> HI, does anyone have any experiance with z/VSE?
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip, nothing shows up
<TLF> how can I recall accesibility icon in GNOME?
<ikonia> surf: have you tried unplugging the optical drive ?
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, its a standard command. "route" is the command. without "s
<surf> ikonia, I'm on a laptop
<ikonia> surf: ok - so the bug can still be valid then
<brady> GeekSquid, Thanks, that is what I needed.
<LetsGo67> mhm.  I get the Destination, Gateway... but nothing underneath
<surf> ikonia, it can be
<cyberbluntz> Does anyone know anything or have any experiance with the Dos for Mainframes z/VSE?
<airtonix> !anyone > cyberbluntz
<ubottu> cyberbluntz, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> cyberbluntz: unfortunately yes, ... shall we take that discussion elsewhere?
<nexsja> hi, i've updated my kernel and now i've lost all my nvidia drivers and i can't seem to get them back up :<
<ikonia> nexsja: how did you update your kernel
<nexsja> ikonia the lame way. downloaded a package and installed it.
<airtonix> ...
<ikonia> nexsja: where did you download a package from (nothing "lame" about that)
<actionParsnip> nexsja, sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-glx-195 nvidia-glx-96; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<TLF> how can I recall accesibility icon in GNOME?
<actionParsnip> nexsja, them reinstall the driver
<actionParsnip> nexsja, sounds like you used the .run file from the nvidia site rather than the one from the repos
<nexsja> ikonia don't remember now, to be honest. viliny suggest that i download headers, image and source and install them. From kernel.org
<ikonia> nexsja: kernel.org doesn't have "packages"
<nexsja> actionParsnip i did download .run file from nvidia site, yes
<nexsja> ikonia .deb files
<agdoku> I am seeing a "RAID-1 Drive" in nautilus, what is this
<airtonix> TLF, have you looked in your system menu yet ?
<ikonia> nexsja: kernel.ubuntu.com ppa you mean ?
<vow89> Hi! What would be the easiest way to set the output of some program (such as a media player) to register as a camera device in Linux?
<agdoku> All my raid devices were detected and mounted correctly
<agdoku> so what is that one?
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: http://pastebin.ca/1816120
<nexsja> yes, that one
<agdoku> it tells me, that it is degraded
<TLF> airtonix: found it, thank you veyr muchç
<ikonia> nexsja: why did you do that - it's totally not supported
<nexsja> kernel.ubuntu/com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/
<actionParsnip> nexsja, you can install the driver using the driver on the repo
<agdoku> but I don't see something like that in /proc/mdstat
<Futki> how to schedule
<Futki> reboot
<Futki> ?
<ikonia> actionParsnip: he can't - he's not using a supported kernel
<airtonix> !enter | Futki
<ubottu> Futki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<agdoku> how can I find out, which RAID drive this nautilus link refers to?
<nexsja> ikonia well a person on this channel told me to :>
<actionParsnip> nexsja, you will also find the driver recomnpiles using dkms every time you upgrade kernel, if you use the .run file you will have to reinstall it EVERY time you change kernel
<ikonia> nexsja: what was the problem that this was supposed to fix ?
<actionParsnip> ikonia, how do you mean?
<oskar-> Futki:  "shutdown -r 42" reboots in 42 minutes
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: unfortunately, nothing in lsusb -v appears to be a video device. :(
<oskar-> Futki:  you can also give a time, or you can use "at" or cron
<ikonia> actionParsnip: his kernel isn't from ubuntu.com's stable tree so the nvidia package isn't built against it
<nexsja> ikonia at first i just lost my video drivers, then i've been asked have i recently updated my kernel, and i did. So i was told to download headers, source and image.
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: that unnamed device is actually a "MEDION Drive-n-go"
<nexsja> actionParsnip i think i'll stay away from updating kernel :<
<actionParsnip> ikonia, ah i see
<nexsja> actionParsnip i'll try that command of yours
<airtonix> nexsja, don't suppose you read the readme that came with the nvidia drivers before all these questions ?
<actionParsnip> nexsja, i would if you are not going to use the standard kernels
<nexsja> airtonix i actually didn't find a readme file...
<Futki> thanx oskar
<ikonia> nexsja: I'll re-phrase that, a.) what was the problem you had that you updated your kernel to fix b.) why where you told to use a PPA ?
<Futki> i mean dayli
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: Oops, sorry!
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: not a problem. but the simple answer is, /dev/video0 isn't showing up because it's not being detected by the USB core.
<MalfermitaKodo> that'd be my pr0n^H^H^H file storage
<airtonix> nexsja, (its also printed in plain text while you install the drivers) that the nvidia driver run file will handle headers etc for whatever kernel you have
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: heh. yeah, the only devices in lsusb -v are root hubs and mass storage devices.
<nexsja> ikonia at first i didn't had any problems. Then i found out that there was a new version of kernel released so i though i'd upgrade, and after a couple of days (today) after rebooting i've lost all the drivers
<surf> ikonia, so what shall I do? I can't use this system in these conditions...
<Futki> how to schedule reboot dayly at given time?
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: so... how do you recommend me finding it?
<ikonia> nexsja: ok - so that's your problem, you've picked an unstable/unsupported kernel for no reason, now your supported packages are failing
<iceroot> Futki: cron
<oskar-> Futki:  then use cron, e.g. add a line "37 13 * * * root reboot" to /etc/crontab to boot each day at 13:37
<ikonia> nexsja: I strongly suggest you go back to stable packages
<d3vin> i have tried for over 8 hours to install win xp after ubuntu with a bootable usb unsuccessfully,i get hal.dll is missing? my nfts partition is in /dev/sda3 how do i mapp this location to boot.ini? help
<nexsja> ikonia okay, how do i do that now?
<ikonia> surf: could always kill udev and update the bug report
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: I'm really not sure; it may be physically *broken*, as lsusb should list even devices that don't have associated kernel modules
<ikonia> nexsja: select the stable kernel from your grub menu and remove the newer one
<oskar-> Futki:  see "man 5 crontab"
<nexsja> ikonia some pointer on how to do that, please?
<surf> ikonia, when I kill the process it just restarts!
<ikonia> nexsja: boot your system, select the stable kernel from the menu, then open the package manager remove the newer kernel, then remove the ppa lines from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> nexsja: in future let ubuntu update manager suggest updates, the developers know better what is best to use
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: tell you what -- try booting from the livecd of whatever release you're using, and check the output of lsusb there. see if there are any devices showing up for the livecd that aren't showing up now.
<nexsja> ikonia i don't get any choices when i boot
<ikonia> nexsja: great, so the old kernel was removed
<nexsja> ikonia i sence sarcasm :))
<ikonia> nexsja: remove the ppa lines from your sources.list and then install the current stable kernel from that repo
<lovre> hi all
<nexsja> ikonia k, will try that
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: no liveCD here
<lovre> i have a multipart zip archive, how do i unzip it?
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: no means to download and burn one?
<EmilyE> Hiya.  I've been tinkering for the past hour and a half trying to get my Microsoft Lifecam vx-700 working in tinychat, but no joy.
 * GinoMan has to rebuild his kernel using ubuntu's kpkg tool
<mcurran> that's because MS sucks
<Futki> is there any oppourtunity to schedule reboot in webmin
<EmilyE> I've at least gotten to where it shows the video and turns on the cam in preview mode, and permissions are set properly in flash...
<nexsja> ikonia i don't have any ppa lines in sources.list
<EmilyE> But as soon as the cam is selected to start broadcasting to the room, it turns off.  o.O
<actionParsnip> lovre, unzip firstfile.zip
<ikonia> !info kernel-image
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<EmilyE> Any ideas?
<brjann> EmilyE: does it work for a few seconds and then stop?
<ikonia> nexsja: can you show me the output of apt-cache policy linux-image in a pastebin please
<Sensiva> Futki scheduled tasks?
<mari> hola
<brjann> !es | mari
<EmilyE> brjann: Yes.  Sort of.  Like I said, when tinychat is prompting to select a cam, the cam turns on and shows the video in a little preview pane, then after it's selected, nothing.
<ubottu> mari: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mari> hello
<actionParsnip> lovre, provided the other files are in the same dir it will work
<hix3r> for DoTA, starcraft, would the open-source driver be enough or I need 8.04 for Catalyst drivers? I have X1600Pro
<mari> hello
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: no CD for it :/
<oskar-> !ask | mari
<actionParsnip> lovre, make sure the pwd is the same as the files
<ubottu> mari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nexsja> ikonia http://pastebin.ca/1816134
<mari> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<MalfermitaKodo> I can try going back to the pre-updated kernel where it was seen
<lovre> actionParsnip: they are, but i get this error:Archive:  cr-xto0a.zip
<lovre> inflating: setup.010
<lovre>  inflating: file_id.diz
<ddilinger> Greetings.  Im trying to setup my laptop so i can access my home pc over the net without typing its full domain name(foobar.somehost.com, from a dyndns type thing).  I would prefer to just be able to type 'ssh me@home' instead of 'ssh me@foobar.somehose.com' every time, but not sure how to accomplish it.  I tried 'foobar.somehost.com home' in /etc/hosts but of course that doesn't like domain names, it wants ips :)
<EmilyE> Lemme load up my tinychat site and give you the link so you can maybe reproduce the problem...
<ikonia> nexsja: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: good idea. and if you can, pastebin the output of lsusb -v if another device shows up?
<EmilyE> http://tinychat.com/tripeeemily
<lovre> actionParsnip: sorry for multiline paste, here is pastie: http://www.pastie.org/847309
<mari> he contestad
<nexsja> hm, weird. Last time i've tried that it didn't work.
<nexsja> installed now
<lovre> actionParsnip: i only get those two files, but there are like 40 zip parts....
<nexsja> ikonia now what do i do?
<ikonia> nexsja: show me "uname -a" ?
<oskar-> ddilinger:  add a line "search somehose.com" to the /etc/resolv.conf
<nexsja> ikonia Linux leonard 2.6.33-020633-generic #020633 SMP Thu Feb 25 10:59:18 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<actionParsnip> lovre, try opening the first one with fileroller etc. The right click menu should handle it
<ikonia> nexsja: can you show me the output of "dpkg -l | grep kernel" in a pastebin please.
<nullp0inter>  anyone know of any good xorg settings for device   "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AR [Radeon 9600 XT]" ? my screen is a bit too bright, and not enough contrast
<nexsja> ikonia http://pastebin.ca/1816140
<MK13> is it possible to setup the ubuntu server on my lan to act as a captive portal, or does the router itself have to have that feature?
<lovre> actionParsnip: im using Ark, no luck with that :(
<ikonia> nexsja: sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.33-020633 linux-headers-2.6.33-020633-generic
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip, problem solved, thanks.
<ikonia> nexsja: and "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.33-020633-generic"
<LetsGo67> How do I auto-start DansGuardian as root?
<EmilyE> Hmmm.  No ideas then?  I've added myself to the video group.  I've installed webcamstudio...
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, easy stuff huh, karmic can use the ppa address thing
<nexsja> ikonia after i did that update-grub ran too, is that a good thing?
<ikonia> nexsja: yup
<FLOYD|Party> i'm trying to use teamspeak.  I used sh teamspeakXXXXXXXXXX.run, I accepted the license ageement, the terminal said uncompressing files, under download it see new files, but I don't know how to run ts.
<LetsGo67> actionParsnip, what's ppa?
<lovre> LetsGo67: put it in rc.local?
<ikonia> nexsja: reboot and lets see what kernel boots
<actionParsnip> LetsGo67, same ppa also has thunderbird if you want to suckle more from the mozilla teet
<actionParsnip> !ppa | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<LetsGo67> lovre: where is this file?
<oskar-> MK13: to enforce it, a controlling device between the network and the controlled resource has to do it: the router, or maybe the server. the server could be configured as a bridge or as a router
<brjann> EmilyE: if it's showing up during the preview, it's probably not a driver or permissions issue
<lovre> LetsGo67: /etc/rc.local
<LetsGo67> !rc.local
<LetsGo67> thanks lovre
<lovre> LetsGo67: np
<nexsja> ikonia okay, booted up
<MK13> oskar-, ok, thanks
<EmilyE> brjann:  That's what I'm thinking too.  But it just disappears right after you choose it.  And then if you go to select source again, it doesn't come on again.
<FLOYD|Party> how do you go back a folder in the terminal? cd.. doesn't seem to work
<LjL> FLOYD|Party: try "cd .."
<Entelin> i have a second drive running ext2, however most times when I boot I cannot see any files in the mount point for maybe 10 mins or so, and then it works fine.  Manually trying to mount it gives "mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt/data busy"   any idea what its doing?
<ikonia> nexsja: uname -a ?
<FLOYD|Party> thanks
<brjann> EmilyE: well I just tried to create a room and enable a camera, and couldn't even get that far. but I know for a fact that my camera is set up correctly :)
<nexsja> Linux leonard 2.6.32-020632-generic #020632 SMP Thu Dec 3 10:58:45 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<brjann> EmilyE: so you might be running into an issue with tinychat and flash rather than your camera and ubuntu, unfortunately
<oskar-> FLOYD|Party:  or stacked: pushd /path/to/folder; [do something]; popd; [back in the original folder]
<Jeangleur> I need help for installing my camera with gspca - it obviously doesn't fit with the reacent kernel
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ikonia> nexsja: you still have another development version on htere
<nexsja> ikonia so i need to dump it too, right?
<morph3k> anyone wanna help me get my magic mouse working on ubuntu
<ikonia> nexsja: correct
<zroysch> if i were to ctrl-c out of a fsck and restart it, will it mess anything up?
<Jeangleur> it isn't easy... tried to compile gspca on my 2.6.31-19 but its full of errors
<nexsja> ikonia sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-020632-generic linux-image-2.6.33-020633-generic ? (there was the last one too)
<ikonia> ok
<tribio> hi guys!
<nexsja> ikonia another reboot?
<ikonia> nexsja: yup
<brjann> zroysch: it should be okay to interrupt fsck and restart it
<shannonbrimer> hey i need some help fixing by graphics card
<Jeangleur> after I patched it, I get this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397811/
<MalfermitaKodo> brjann: didn't help
<Jeangleur> anyone keen?
<anandre> Back with more Wine problems.  Did a fresh install of Ubuntu, dual-boot (next to Win 7), updated and everything, installed Wine, opened terminal and tried to run WoW via Wine.  However, I got a mess of error codes that I can c/p if needed (happened before), but now I also have an application titled World of Warcraft in my taskbar that I can't close (it's just a black screen with a part of the taskbar on it though).
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: didn't show up for the old kernel either?
<MalfermitaKodo> yup
<shannonbrimer> or whats ever it is i need to fix to make my graphics work again
<MalfermitaKodo> :{
<garhol> anadre - try killall wineserver
<brjann> MalfermitaKodo: bummer. i'm out of ideas, then; i've never had to try to get a device to show up in lsusb :(
<EmilyE> Well, thanks anyways.  I know it *can* tinychat from googling around and reading forum posts.  Their fixes just aren't working for me.
<EmilyE> Guess I'll keep tinkering on my own then.
<agdoku> do I risk to destroy some data, if I change the partition type of some of my raid member devices from "Linux" to FD? The raid is already setup and populated with data.
<FLOYD|Party> if you want to run a app such as teamspeak, can you just double click the executable?  It doesn't seem to do anything...
<zroysch> brjann: ok. do you know how to make fsck automatically press enter? i've bene holding the button down forever.
<shannonbrimer> when i open my terminal all i get is white cant see what im doing and at the top right where the - square and x is on every tab like firefox and so on anit showing can some one help me
<knasto> Does anyone know how to bring back the little envelope thing on the top right corner that shows when you are logged on to pidgin , etc?
<brjann> zroysch: you mean to automatically fix errors?
<garhol> anandre - you can probably also kill it with using top, then hitting k to kill and entering the process is of the wow window
<zroysch> brjann: yes the default is yes, i have to press enter each time.
<Dr_Willis> agdoku:  any time you have to think 'am i at risk' the answer is always best to assume YES. and be sure to have backups.. have backups anyway
<nexsja> ikonia Linux leonard 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux, that's better, right?
<ikonia> nexsja: much much better, well done
<erUSUL> knasto: add back the indicator applet
<Jeangleur> I need help with gspca. who knows?!
<anandre> gardar, you lost me there.  I'm not all that good with Linux and am only running it because Windows Vista/7 refuses to boot for me.
<Dr_Willis> knasto:  right clik on panel, add to panel. its one of the applets in there.
<nexsja> ikonia so now i can install the new nvidia drivers?
<brjann> zroysch: right. you can do   fsck -p   which performs an automatic repair with no questions, according to fsck --help
<Dr_Willis> knasto:  it might be 'indicator applet'
<ikonia> nexsja: why do you want new nvidia drivers ?
<Jeangleur> work on it since 8 hours
<agdoku> Dr_Willis: well, sure
<Jeangleur> can't find help anywhere!
<zroysch> brjann: thats what i thought but didnt see it in the man page. thanks
<Dr_Willis> agdoku:  i had a hard drive die on me the other day right in the middle of the day. :(
<agdoku> Dr_Willis: but changing the partition type does not really do anything but setting one byte of data
<garhol> anandre: open a terminal, then type top and hit return. once it brings up a list look for wow. there will be an entry in the column PID. press k to kill, enter that PID number then Y for yes
<brjann> zroysch: no problem
<aedwards06> i need help with wireless drivers
<knasto> Dr_Willis and erUSUL: thanks it was indicator applet.
<nexsja> ikonia umm... Right. The same reason i've updated kernel -> now the best reason -> don't install new drivers.
<nexsja> now=not*
<zroysch> hmmm its taking a while to ctrl-c out of it
<ikonia> nexsja: ok - so are we learning, blindly updating things for no reason causes pain ?
<Dr_Willis> agdoku:  One way to find out I guess. :)  But i do hope you have backups.
<aedwards06> i need help with wireless drivers
<shannonbrimer> does anyone know what im talking bout
<brjann> zroysch: yeah. i would wait ;)
<nexsja> ikonia plenty of pain :<
<agdoku> Dr_Willis: I don't
<ikonia> nexsja: think about it, ubuntu/canonical has many many very clever people packaging up the best and "stable" software for people like yourself who are new to linux and not fully aware of it,
<brjann> zroysch: fsck handles the interrupt command, but it's got to finish up what it's doing so it doesn't destroy your filesystem. :)
<Dr_Willis> shannonbrimer:  try a differnt terminal program perhaps.  or check your settings for the gnome-terminal app.
<nexsja> ikonia this is _not_ windows. No usesless updates.
<ikonia> nexsja: seems sensible to trust them ?
<shannonbrimer> idk how to
<aedwards06> can anyone help with wireless drivers
<zroysch> brjann: i fear its already destroyed. praying i at least get some of my music back. stupid md raid
<gent> Good night
<tiki> where's ubuntu help?
<anandre> garhol, thank you for that.  Does anyone have experience running WoW under Wine?
<ikonia> nexsja: if there is something worth updating for, bug/stability etc etc, update manager will tell you "there is an update available" because the developers have packaged it up for you
<nexsja> ikonia well... There's one reason i've installed some 'untrusted' drivers -> it fixed 9.10 wireless problems :<
<Dr_Willis> shannonbrimer:  sounds like somthing is goofed up badly however.   You could try alt-f2 and run a 'xterm'  if its installed
<brjann> !ask | tiki
<ubottu> tiki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zleap> tiki, click ? on the bar at the top
<garhol> anandre: not wow, gfx card is too old but I run some steam apps
<aedwards06> can anyone help with wireless drivers
<ikonia> nexsja: and it may have introduced problems
<brjann> zroysch: ouch, good luck
<aedwards06> can anyone help with wireless drivers
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | aedwards06
<ubottu> aedwards06: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nexsja> ikonia it may, though untill that 9.10 was really a pain and i've even though about installing win7 :<
<ikonia> aedwards06: leave it a few minutes between asking, try not to ask every 30 seconds please
<aedwards06> thanks
<ikonia> nexsja: not all hardware is compatible with linux, that's just a fact of life
<tiki> How do I set up Skype to output through my USB headset instead of the default output (speakers?)
<garhol> anandre: wow was gold under ubuntu 9.04. no reports for 9.10 yet -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<anandre> garhol, so perhaps try to use 9.04 over 9.10 then?
<nexsja> ikonia i think that was a developer error though, because 9.04 was cool with wireless, and when i did a little of googling i found out that 9.10 has serious wireless issues. Found a small fix and now everything's okay. By the way, ran nvidia-xconfig, rebooted gdm and now everything is back to normal.
<nexsja> ikonia thanks, you really saved me here :)
<garhol> anandre: it should really only be the wine version that affects it. 9.10 should be allright with wine 1.1.23
<ikonia> nexsja: not a problem
<hal9k2010> anybody with ubuntu  for PPC experience ?
<anandre> garhol, which is what I'm using.  I tried to run it from the launcher and it might work - I got the log-in screen at least.  Will report more once I get somewhere.
<tiki> How do I set up Skype to output through my USB headset instead of the default output (speakers)?
<brjann> !anyone > hal9k2010
<ubottu> hal9k2010, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> !ppc | hal9k2010
<ubottu> hal9k2010: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<garhol> anandre: k. I'll go grab the trial and see if I can give you any info
<anandre> garhol, appreciate it.  Didn't get it to run quite yet, but I'm going to try and use the troubleshoot page.
<agdoku> does changing a partition type actually change anything in the partition itself?
<oskar-> agdoku:  it should not in case of dos partition tables. the type is only a hint for the os, what it should expect inside
<tiki> How do I set up Skype to output through my USB headset instead of the default output (speakers)?
<JediMaster> got a weird network issue, I've got ADSL running at 12-13Mbps, can easily download at 1200 to 1300 kbytes/sec, works fine until I put a gigabit switch between the adsl router and the linux box and suddenly I get between 30 and 300 kbytes/sec max, I've tested this with two different brands of router AND gigabit switch, any ideas what's going on?
<agdoku> oskar-: OK, I just want to change the type of some raid members to "raid autodetect". I would --stop the raid before I do so.
<agdoku> oskar-: So I don't have to be worried about my data, do I?
<GeekSquid> tiki: System>Prefs> sound .
<futurama140> Can someone help me figure what video drivers i have?
<agdoku> oskar-: reason being, nautilus seems to be confused by these partitions showing up as 83 "linux" partitions. It comes up with a mount option "raid-1 device"
<oskar-> agdoku:  if you only change the type, you can change it back... but better have a backup, as always...
<GeekSquid> JediMaster: is the switch a managed switch? it may have limitations on throughput per host
<JediMaster> geek, no, both are unmanaged gigabit switches
<JediMaster> GeekSquid, even
<DocWiggles> i just finished installing ubuntu onto my xp machine, dual booting. right after the installation i restarted the system and GRUB loaded and i booted XP
<DocWiggles> help
<DocWiggles> then i restarted the system again and now its stuck at GRUB Loading
<JediMaster> GeekSquid, both are pretty cheap makes but completely different (one is 8 port, other is 24 port)
<DocWiggles> anyone here know how to fix this? im new to ubuntu
<JediMaster> ADSL routers are both completely different makes and on different providers on different phone lines but both are 12-13Mbps
<Typos_King> DocWiggles:    does Grub show the installed system menu?
<DocWiggles> right after restarting from installing ubuntu yes but the second restart it just GRUB loading
<DocWiggles> and nothing else
<DocWiggles> at first i was able to select which os to boot
<GeekSquid> JediMaster: could also be a cable thing, sounds strange to me, although as ADSL doesn't provide more than 100mbps, perhaps trying a 100mbps switch might help too
<DocWiggles> the second restart's just stuck there
<LetsGo67> Thanks!  Ciao!
<Logomachist> Help? I somehow knocked out my Internet while trying to set up a file server (while following the instructions at http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver-p3 - only I'm working with Ubuntu desktop and the instructions assume you're using Ubuntu server- don't know if that matters). Anyway, now the little networking icon has a red X on it and instead of listing availiable networks under "wired network" it says "device not ma
<Typos_King> DocWiggles:    how about a 3rd reboot?
<JediMaster> GeekSquid, 100Mbps switch works fine
<DocWiggles> still stuck
<brjann> DocWiggles: equally importantly, did you do anything between the first reboot, when it worked, and the second, when it didn't?
<JediMaster> GeekSquid, I've tried conencting the adsl router to a 100mbps switch to the gigabit switch to the linux box (which is gigabit) and same result
<oskar-> Logomachist:  have you made entries for that device in /etc/network/interfaces?
<DocWiggles> nope nothing, after installing ubuntu i restarted the system then GRUB loaded and i booted to xp to check if everything's still there and i restarted again and now its just stuck
<DocWiggles> there
<DocWiggles> GRUB Loadin.
<GeekSquid> JediMaster: but on the 100mbps switch it works... I think you have a really crappy gbit switch or 2 of them ... or again a cable thing .. are you using Cat6?
<NimbleRabit> does anybody know of an ftp client I can use with ubuntu that does multiple threads for single files?
<Typos_King> DocWiggles:    ... I'd think something might have happened before you shutdown the 1st time.. you can try doing a 'fsck' on the *nix partition, from the live-cd
<DocWiggles> ok ima try that rightnow
<Typos_King> NimbleRabit:   isn't gFtp multi-threaded?
<d3vin> has anyone ever succeeded in installing xp as a second os after ubuntu? cause im in hal.dll hell! help
<JediMaster> GeekSquid, yeah it works from the router(s) to the 100mbps switch to the linux box, but as soon as you add the gigabit switch(es) in it crawls, no, they're running on cat5e
<Typos_King> DocWiggles:    where is ubuntu installed?  /dev/sda3?
<Trinity33> hi need help want to make link from one text file to other the matter is that: first file is called for eexample csv so cos im using application which produce txt file called csv i need link that one to another one which will be named txt and want make this in way that from the csv everything what will be inside will be automatically transfered or copied to my new link file called txt anyone know how to make it? i
<Trinity33>   know that i kan make normal link using ln the mattes is that i want using ln transfer qutomatically data from csv to my new file
<Trinity33>  how to make it?
<JediMaster> GeekSquid, however I get 300Mbps easily between two machines on the gigabit switch, both on cat5e
<DocWiggles> i have 2 hardrives
<m4j> need help in installing unetbootin
<DocWiggles> 1 is xp and 1 i partionioned instide the live cd for ubuntu
<kyel> Help: Anyone know some software I can use on a Ubuntu Server box, that I can create a Encrypted 'drop-box'? (Drop file in there, it encrypts it, and moves it to another folder.)
<bitsmart> hi folks, I am trying to set up automounting an NTFS volume at boot and my custom kernel (2.6.31-9-rt) config file shows "CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y" but modprobe fuse returns FATAL: Module fuse not found.  Any ideas?
<MBaer> I need some help repairing Grub from an ERROR 17... Please help
<oskar-> d3vin:  yes, but afaik it needs a primary partition not too far from the beginning of the disk and so on... and it will overwrite the mbr (grub)
<GeekSquid> JediMaster: that is just strange
<nexsja> ikonia one more small thing, how do i delete a cronjob? I've installed ntop recently, and then removed it, and now i'm getting emails with "error: error accessing /var/log/ntop: No such file or directory" etc.
<DocWiggles> Typos_King: i have 2 hardrives 1 is xp and 1 i partioned instide the live cd so that i can install ubuntu
<JediMaster> GeekSquid, I know, tell em about it =/
<m4j> need help in installing unetbootin
<MBaer> I need some help repairing Grub from an ERROR 17... Please help
<MBaer> I need some help repairing Grub from an ERROR 17... Please help
<tiki> GeekSquid: That's very vague...
<m4j> need help in installing unetbootin
<m4j> need help in installing unetbootin
<NimbleRabit> Typos_King, I don't think so, not for a single file transfer
<tiki> m4j: synaptic>unetbootin
<garhol> anandre: wine-1.1.39 running the trial seems to be working, a few glitches here and there but killing and restarting the app seemed to fix them
<m4j> i did that
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | MBaer
<ubottu> MBaer: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
 * I^llGetOverIt Wish You good night and sweet dreams!
<DocWiggles> Typos_King ubuntu is installed in /dev/sdb2
<anandre> garhol, if only I had your problems.  :(  I can run the launcher fine, but when I try to run WoW from that, I just a black screen (albeit with the WoW pointer).  Can't do anything until I hit escape, which brings me back to my normal screen.
<m4j> were does it install it at
<Typos_King> NimbleRabit:   ... I don't use it.. though it is advertised as such :|
<anandre> I just wish Windows would boot up for me, and then none of this would be necessary.
<oskar-> m4j:  dpkg-query -L packagename
<Typos_King> DocWiggles:    then from the live-cd boot, do a -> sudo fsck /dev/sdb2
<Typos_King> DocWiggles:    then reboot
<xci> hey guys, what is the de facto way of configuring the wlan on the command line? Before I had been using wpa_supplicant, but it seems that it is quite common now that some daemon keeps wpa_supplicant running all the time. Using iwconfig <interface> essid <ssid> key s:<password> worked once, but it seems that it is not the way that is supposed to work reliably either. What do you guys use nowadays? Some of these issues may be also because of me using broa
<bcj> I've had really bad luck with wireless cards in Linux; can someone recommend a decent wireless card/chipset that has WPA support?
<garhol> anadre: can you alter the setting on the launcher? perhaps a lower res. or non-fullscreen?
<bitsmart> hi folks, I am trying to set up automounting an NTFS volume at boot and my custom kernel (2.6.31-9-rt) config file shows "CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y" but modprobe fuse returns FATAL: Module fuse not found.  Any ideas?
<MBaer> Atheros Chipset WAN cards are the best
<anandre> garhol, I'll give that a try.
<DocWiggles> what do i do with -> sudo fsck /dev/sdb2 type it where?
<oskar-> xci:  network-manager and its graphical interface like nm-applet work quite well
<bcj> bitsmart: What's wrong with doing a simple fstab entry?
<MBaer> DocWiggles in a Terminal
<anandre> Nope.  Hitting options greys out most of the Launcher screen and it becomes non-responsive.
<Typos_King> xci:   ... .I use nm-applet which is gnome network manager ^_^
<oskar-> (this was very different in the beginning ;-) )
<bcj> DocWiggles: At the command line.
<DocWiggles> ok so in the terminal type: -> sudo fsck /dev/sdb2  right?
<nathan_> hello every time i login i get an error message saying the fast user switcher applet has failed. Also, my volume control doesn't load. When I go to add panel I can't add those exact items back. I've tried creating a new user and then logging in but the same applets are missing. I've also tried gnome-applets --reload and they still do not load but in the output there is not error
<bcj> Yes
<DocWiggles> ite
<Typos_King> DocWiggles:    in the console/terminal - >then reboot
<futurama140> is there any program in ubuntu like the task manager in windows? to kill processes and such?
<bcj> DocWiggles: You have to make sure that drive isn't mounted though.
<bitsmart> bcj: here is my fstab entry /dev/sda1    /media/Media    ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1001,umask=0002    0    0
<xci> oskar-: Typos_King: it seems that my nm-applet does not do anything, or then it should be started with some extra flags :/
<m4j> where do i go to open unetbootin
<oskar-> futurama140:  top
<DocWiggles> what drive
<anandre> futurama140, top from terminal is what I've been using.
<xci> I tried it a couple of times
<futurama140> TY
<LjL> !info gnome-system-monitor | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME 2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 435 kB, installed size 8716 kB
<bitsmart> bcj: but the howto I was following also mentioned a command to test it without having to reboot, and the modprobe failed then
<bcj> bitsmart: Have you tried a reboot?
<oskar-> xci:  nm-applet normally paints an icon in some bar on the graphical screen and reacts on mouse clicking it
<m4j> where do i go to open unetbootin
<Typos_King> xci:  doesn't do anything?
<bitsmart> bcj: hehe not yet, I will try. brb
<Typos_King> xci:  you mean, you don't have a connection to connect to or missing drivers for your network
<anandre> garhol, would I be looking at some kind of hardware issue with all these problems?  When I had the computer checked out, I was told it's probably a software issue (this was re: Windows not booting, but with the problems trying to run Wine...),  but this is frustrating beyond belief.
<Typos_King> futurama140:   you could use xkill or -> http://tldp.org/LDP/LG/issue19/gx/ayers/qps.gif   <-- qps is in the repositories
<nyaa> hey, is there a way to change the notification system so when I turn up the volume it won't un fullscreen a flash video?
<futurama140> I just did "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and its installed, here is my xorg.conf, how do i put them in there?
<futurama140> http://pastebin.com/QZs6JbbN
<oskar-> futurama140:  see "man xorg.conf"
<garhol> anandre: wine can be a little tempremental but there's a possibility it's a hardware issue. I wouldn't like to hazard a guess as the two could be related but there's nothing that jumps out straight away.
<oskar-> futurama140:  and there "DEVICE SECTION"
<garhol> anandre: the launcher launching would indicate that wine is working but it sounds like the problem arises when dx9 kicks in and the game starts properly
<knasto> Does anyone here scrobble with Rhythmbox?
<xci> Typos_King: it seems it just starts and does not do anything - how should I proceed from there?
 * Typos_King uses audacious for playbacks
<anandre> Maybe it's time to call the hardware people up.  Thanks for the help garhol.
<xci> should it start something graphical or so?
<Logomachist> oskar: I believe I have... checking to be sure
<Typos_King> xci:   .... well... what's the original issue?
<garhol> anandre: no prob, sorry I couldn't help more
<oskar-> Logomachist:  maybe you want to deactivate (comment out) them?
<xci> Typos_King: I have a driver, I am now using gnome and it works
<Typos_King> xci:      nm-applet will when clicked, show all available wireless connections, choose one
<djdarkman> Hello, can someone recommend me a good desktop search tool that supports removable drives?
<anandre> garhol, I think my rig is beyond help now.  :s thanks for trying though
<xci> Typos_King: but I cannot use it from ion
<xci> or other similar wms
<xci> or when I write nm-applet, it does not start anything
<xci> or starts, but does not pop up a window
<Typos_King> xci:   means... isnot  installed it seems
<Typos_King> xci:    what .. window manager are you using?
<Typos_King> xci:   usually nm-applet sits on the wm tray, assuming it has one
<devx> hey everyone! this is my first time on this channel, just loaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my system, any thing special I need to make sure I set, what type of security is avail for this distro?
<xci> Typos_King: now I am using gnome and nm-applet on gnome and on ion3 when I start it, it does not seem to do anything
<oskar-> xci:  perhaps ion does not have the tray, where a program like nm-applet registers and paints its icon. you should then use an alternative interface to network-manager (i don't know, which exist)
<Typos_King> xci:   so, is loading then.. is just .. 'grayed out'?
<xci> oskar-: it has, but maybe I have something screwed up there - I'll check
<oskar-> gn8
<MBaer> Could someone PLease Help me with GRUB Loader Error 17 - I've tried everything i know to recover but nothing is working!
<MBaer> Please?
<Typos_King> devx:    what kind of specific information are you looking for?   what kind of concern do you have?
<devx> no real concern, just want to make sure its got a good firewall and or antivirus
<xangua> !av | devx
<ubottu> devx: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<spiffythekid> hey does anyone know why this doesnt work (in bash):  if [ $number == 1|2 ] (trying to see if $number is equal to either 1 or 2)
<xangua> !firewall | devx
<ubottu> devx: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<anternat> what components do u suggest for a linux starter who want to get into administering?
<mawst> We need fpaste
<mawst> :/
<devx> ok thanks!
<IdleOne> mawst: why? we have paste.ubuntu.com
<Typos_King> MBaer....  soooo.... what.... whatever happened significantly before this error?
<Typos_King> MBaer   ^
<xci> Typos_King: it seems that it just does not go to the tray... maybe I should start some gnome-things along with the nm-applet?
<michel> salut  j'aurais besoin d'aide
<mawst> IdleOne, in fedora they have fpaste package... which is an amazing time saver.
<IdleOne> mawst: see pastebinit
<michel>  quelqun peu m'aider avec mon ubuntu?
<mawst> IdleOne, e.g. cat/foo/bar |fpaste will auto paste and give url
<IdleOne> !fr | michel
<ubottu> michel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<mawst> It's nice.
<MBaer> @Typos_King  My Dad tried to Create a Partition in the Windows XP
<Typos_King> xci:  don't think so... I run nm-applet just fine with my wm, it has a tray, and shows the menu when clicked
<Agent_X> Can someone help with a gparted issue..
<IdleOne> mawst: pastebinit does the same
<mawst> what's the trigger IdleOne ?
<spiffythekid> michel: qu'est que vous cherchez?
<Zus> hello everyone
<IdleOne> mawst: cat/foo/bar | pastebinit
<mawst> Seems broken
<Typos_King> MBaer   and?    to create a partition on the XP section?   so that means he'd be tossing the xp install or... he wants to  resize it... or... if not careful he'd lose the xp installation
<IdleOne> mawst: hmm, I havent used it in a while. Report a bug on launchpad.net
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit command was broke last week - due to pastebin site changes
<Agent_X> Gparted doesn't see the disk as having any partitions (allocations).
<MBaer> Well the Partition was create - He Shrunk the size of the XP install then create a new partition. Not the Grub Loader is giving a Error 17 on boot up
<mawst> Ah yup looks like someone beat me to it IdleOne. https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/526428
<baz> i want a 4 char password for my kubuntu system but it says it is too short, is there a gui to change the password policy?
<Dr_Willis> shrinking/recreating partions can change the UUID of the partiions
<Typos_King> MBaer     what about the ubuntu installation, did it ever go through?
<MBaer> @Typos - All the Partitions are still there, Grub is just not seeing them...
<Typos_King> k
<Dr_Willis> baz:  you could use the passwd command to set it  - Im not sure it checks that  Or it may just warn
<MBaer> @Typos - Win XP and Ubuntu were already installed and running
<MBaer> before the partition was createdd
<Typos_King> right, gimme one sec
<Agent_X> I'm trying to work toward getting rid of my vista partition
<MBaer> @Typos, K Thank you
<tharok> Hi fellas. Just a quick question: Is there any way to disable Bluetooth on startup? I want to be able to manually activate it but have it automaticly turned off when I boot the computer
<Agent_X> any help?
<carl> I've just installed 9.10 on a toshiba p35-s60 and when I go to full screen with the browser, (or anything for that matter), screen goes black.
<JrodDCx> tharok:  Just right click on the icon the uncheck enable (Bluetooth)
<Wubuntu>  / #cairo-dock
<carl> What could cause that?
<tharok> yes but its automaticly goes back when I reboot
<baz> Dr_Willis, it worked, thank you
<Dr_Willis> tharok:  it makes sence that it does come on.. if you had a bluetooth keyboard/mouse - it would suck if it dident. :)
<IdleOne> tharok: try disabling in the startup applications
<futurama140> Can someone tell me how to configure my graphics card? its an integrated ati radeon x3100
<Typos_King> MBaer     boot using the live-cd and do -> http://imsky.org/t/105823474818.html <---  the update-grub will update the UUID as Dr_Willis pointed out
<MBaer> Does it matter what live cd or does it have to be a Ubuntu?
<Typos_King> MBaer:   YOURDEVHERE will of course be ... /sda1 or whatever is where ubuntu is at
<Typos_King> MBaer:   I don't think it matters that much, no
<Typos_King> since chroot will use the chroot'ed system update-grub anyway
<crowx> I installed ubuntu on an eepc 900ha and it doesn't automount usb memory sticks
<MBaer> Okay, I will try... thank you
<crowx> any help on how to make it automount them?
<JrodDCx> tharok:  try right clicking and looking for preefrences to keep it off that what i did and it works :s
<Dr_Willis> crowx:  ive noticed on ONE of my machines a similer issue. they do automount after i first login but after a while they stop. like some service/dawemon is crashing
<Dr_Willis> crowx:  you could alwyas mount them by hand.
<tanner> anyone running an htpc with the ps3 remote?
<bittern> i've got problems with my ati-card x1270, any help???
<crowx> Dr_Willis: i know(and i'd rather do) but it's not for me
<crowx> Dr_Willis: and hardly the person i'm installing it for would like to fire up terminal whenever she inserts the usb
<Dr_Willis> crowx:  been having similer issues on just one of my 3 machines. since beta. the other day someone reported in here that the issue seemed to appear/dissapear when he was using virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> crowx:  i know of no 'difinitive' fix.  I cant even make it fail  in a reliable way.
<GeekSquid> ubottu says If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yabbo> screen nicklist
<bonez2046> how can I find the version of the most recent ubuntu package for an application, i.e., I see that for WinXP, firefox now has version 6 out, as well for linux in tarball.. what is the latest ubuntu package though?
<zpoe9> What is the easiest way to use video output from a media player (such as Totem) as a video input source (i.e., accessable via XawTV or some other program looking to capture video 'input'). Basically I need a video output stream to register as a video input source just like a webcam.
<hamza>  no system devices (partitions, usb, cd/dvd drive) are showing in my nautilus, but they show in disk utility.  now im just wondering if it's hopeless and i have to reinstall...
<MBaer> @Typos_King - Hey, I ran the Update-Grub command and it popped up a Package Configuration window - Says "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified" Then it give 7 option.
<trism> bonez2046: there are a variety of ways to upgrade to the latest firefox listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<bonez2046> trism: I realize I can get the latest tarball, but I want to make sure I don't break my system too..
<spiffythekid> what are the folders that commands are stored in, usr/bin is one, what are others?
<trism> bonez2046: tarball is one way, but there are several other ways (easiest is probably with the firefox-stable channel ppa)
#ubuntu 2011-02-21
<Rman> leave
<ardchoille> jbsoum: right click your panel, choose "add to panel". In the list of panel applets, choose what you want, but y ou want to add the Notification Area applet at least
<bc81> jbsoum: killing xchat will get the icon back (that seems like a bug, where the panel eats the icon when killed)  all your shortcuts are gone (that is the whole point of resetting to default)
<_Nash> Does anyone know why an AMD processor would be "AMD Processor model unknown" under both 10.04 and Win7?
<ardchoille> bc81: yeah, I've seen that bug myself
<edbian> bc81, jbsoum The xchat icon might come back if you add 'notification area' to the panel
<Starminn> edbian: If memory serves me right it's there by default
<edbian> Starminn, ahhh, perhaps
<ardchoille> Starminn: good point
<Starminn> edbian ardchoille: :)
<bc81> removing then adding notification area, may restroe xchat icon ?
<bc81> restore*
<jbsoum> ok i messed with xchat settings and got it back, thanks guys
<jbsoum> i unchecked enable system tray and clicked ok, then reenabled
<edbian> bc81, It's worth a shot.  Stopping and restarting xchat is more likely
<daniel> good morning
<jbsoum> but, im wondering what caused my panel to get messed up in the first place?
<ardchoille> jbsoum: define "messed up".
<ardchoille> Maybe someone can help you avoid that in the future
<Starminn> ardchoille: (06:45:14 PM) jbsoum: hey all, im having an issue with my panel. it seems everytime i boot up the icons end up missing, displaying incorrectly, or are in the wrong place. any thoughts?
<ardchoille> ouch
<jbsoum> lol i was typing that again, thanks starminn lol
<ardchoille> not sure why that would happen
<jbsoum> nor am i
<Starminn> jbsoum: :)
<Starminn> jbsoum: By the way, that happened to me a while back to. Running "killall gnome-panel" (which was part of the command you ran) fixed it for good it seems.
<Reallycool> how do I change the tty resolution?
<ardchoille> jbsoum: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<bc81> jbsoum: do you lock things in place on your panel?
<jbsoum> oh wow, for good huh? well i hope thats the case. quick question Starminn, do you run compz fusion? bc81, no, should i? ardchoille, 10.10
<Mikazuki_Neko> ##roleplay
<Starminn> jbsoum bc81: Locking didn't fix it when it happened to me. Only thing that helped was resetting it.
<Starminn> jbsoum: Yes, I do.
<ardchoille> jbsoum: it's a good idea. right click each applet and choose "Lock to panel" when the applet is where you want it. Thanks bc81
<comeback89> close
<jbsoum> ok, ill try the locking, just in case, Starminn, i also run compiz and i was wondering if it was the cause of my problems. but if that one reset fixed everything for you, then im hopeful
<detrix42> I need some help figuring out why my system plays flash video just fine, but any video I play with vlc, or movie player, I get no video, just sound. I have the restricted driver installed.  acually the video does work once in a while, so I am not sure whats causing it to not work.
<jbsoum> ill try locking stuff to my panel, anyway
<hoss> Anyone hear when p67 boards are getting re-released?
<edbian> detrix42, run this and then try: sudo metacity --replace&
<ohsix> sudo???????
<ardchoille> edbian: don't need sudo for that
<ohsix> you don't want to run your window manager as root
 * IR9288 SantiagoOz
<edbian> ardchoille, mmm, thanks
<detrix42> edbian: that had no effect
<edbian> ohsix, thanks
<edbian> detrix42, The video did not play either way?
<detrix42> edbian: same thing, audio, not video.
<SantiagoOz> Hi everyone
<mbvpixies78> what's the safest topology for my home network--  Motorlolla DSL forwarding PPPoE negotiations to Linksys router to which 3 linux and 2 win boxes are attacked?
<ardchoille> mbvpixies78: you mean "attatched"?
<edbian> detrix42, I'm not sure then :(  sorry!
<elementz> hi all. i am absolutely confused. i want to change the scrollingspeed of my mouse. but where is the right location to do so? if i properly understand it, xorg.conf is the wrong place now. should i use evdev? and if yes, how would i do it?
<elementz> maybe somebody can point me to a proper location?
<detrix42> edbian: thanks for trying
<edbian> elementz, system -> preferences -> mouse   ;)
<Starminn> edbian: I thought the same thing and looked but I don't see it.
<edbian> Starminn, elementz mmmm, true.  I'll google it :)
<ardchoille> elementz: as edbian pointed out, go to General tab and look at "Pointer Speed"
<edbian> ardchoille, That's not scrolling speed
<elementz> i don't want to change mouse speed
<ardchoille> ah, sorry
<elementz> yep
 * ardchoille hasn't had his chai yet :(
 * Starminn hands ardchoille some chai
<ardchoille> hehe, thanks Starminn !
<elementz> this really is an annoying issue in ubuntu.
 * elementz sighs
<jeffreyf> This may be a bit off topic, but I was wondering if anyone has heard of a USB to WIRELESS to USB?  Need to connect an all in one network ready printer, but only printer is available over wireless.
<doomrobo> I am having a really difficult time completely removing kde from my ubuntu installation. Can anybody help me out.
<Guest55970> can anybody heah tell me whats the best javascript ide editor
<makaveli0129> please i need somebodies help with zoneminder i'm in about a week now and still can't figure this thing out can someone help me?
<ardchoille> !puregnome | doomrobo
<ubottu> doomrobo: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<makaveli0129> guest55970, i use eclipse
<Guest55970> how did you install eclipse
<makaveli0129> guest55970, synaptic
<doomrobo> I've seen it but it uninstalls some programs I need
<doomrobo> like all qt related programs
<ardchoille> doomrobo: kde is built using the qt toolkit
<Starminn> doomrobo: What I had to do was adjust the programs by hand. Remove/install via Software Center
<Starminn> doomrobo: Unfortunately I couldn't find a better way after quite some time Googling around.
<doomrobo> that's unfortunate
<doomrobo> I should have thought twice before dabbling in KDE
<edbian> doomrobo, (it's really not a huge deal if you have some packages left over)
<CkhiKuzad> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<KucukMubasir> hi guys, I am trying to kill gdm by typing "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" but I get "stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call" etc. in return
<KucukMubasir> what might be the problem?
<CkhiKuzad> ._. What would I have to do to install Unity? Like what would I need to install
<aeon-ltd> KucukMubasir: no idea, but what about running it with sudo?
<KucukMubasir> I did aeon-ltd
<KucukMubasir> oh wait
<ardchoille> gdm is a service. so shouldn't it be "sudo service gdm stop" ?
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, sudo apt-get install unity
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, You should try google first next time
<CkhiKuzad> Edbian, I've tried both using Apt and Google.
<KucukMubasir> wow it worked aeon-ltd , thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey guys is there a cli image uploader like pastebinit please?
<CkhiKuzad> Just tried it again, E: Could not find package unity
<KucukMubasir> ardchoille: that is equivalent to mine
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: it's not in your repos
<pixartist2> hi
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, sudo apt-get unity didn't work?
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: are you on Ubuntu 10.10?
<CkhiKuzad> I am on 10.04
<ardchoille> that's why
<pixartist2> I need help upgrading ubuntu via ssh console
<aeon-ltd> KucukMubasir: heh, but that might actually be a problem that could pop up later
<CkhiKuzad> Well what Repositories do I need to get Unity?
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<KucukMubasir> aeon-ltd: , such as?
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: try this http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip I already tried upgrading via sudo do-release-upgrade
<edbian> pixartist2, sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<pixartist2> and now ssh won't start
<CkhiKuzad> Anright thanks ardchoille
<pixartist2> and it's a virtual dedicated server
<CkhiKuzad> alright**
<lloyd-ggggggg> I can't get my microphone to work  on my laptop through the analogue input.  When the microphone is plugged in, instead of capturing sound from my microphone, it captures sound from my audio.  THis is a headset plugged into my laptop
<KucukMubasir> how may I reboot from command line now?
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: hold on, don't do that one
<pixartist2> so I can still start in repair mode, but I don't know how to fix ssl/scp
<KucukMubasir> oh reboot
<KucukMubasir> sudo reboot
<CkhiKuzad> I just started, but I C-Ced it.
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: here are some tutorials http://tinyurl.com/4u7rrra
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip any idea?
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: That one I linked earlier has an update stating the tutorials doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: do you mean to go to the next release?
<pixartist2> I did sudo do-release-upgrade
<pixartist2> so I guess it installed the latest
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: what release are you currently on?
<pixartist2> I can't check, no ssh :D
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: Keep in mind that the unity that is based on mutter is slow, the one based on compiz is much faster but they're still a work in progress
<CkhiKuzad> -.- I'll just do it myself, apparently "RTFM" or "Google it" functions as a perfectly legitimate answer now. Thank you so much.
<pixartist2> the repair console is on 8.04
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: so how are you running the commands?
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip which commands ? it WAS on 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: you may need to edit the file mentioned in the upgrade notes, use the server method
<makaveli0129> i need somebodies help with zoneminder i'm in about a week now and still can't figure this thing out can someone help me?
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip I don't know how to do that/which file, I'm pretty much a linux newb
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: well, to be honest, if you had done some research you wouldn't have had to ask here. Much of the time our answers involve us googling for you.
<gohan4748> www.uscellur.com
<CkhiKuzad> Well how do I install the one based on Compiz? Or should I just google that too, rather than asking for some help?
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip Also I did not see any upgrade notes
<bustedup277> So I am trying to download 10.10, but it just crashes every time I try. I select my language as English then click Forward, then it says I meet all the requirements, and then I click forward. Then my cursor turns into a loading circle, but it never stops loading. I close the installiation, and a crash report comes up.
<bustedup277> Then it says this: http://img820.imageshack.us/i/screenshotafn.png/
<bustedup277> Read what it says in the image. What does this mean? Why did it crash? How can I fix this? I try to report the problem but it does not work. Help.
<bustedup277> Highlight me if you want to reply
<coraxx> bc81: xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update didn't work :-(
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip I upgraded with sudo do-release-upgrade, rebooted, and now I can't access the server via SSH when I boot the upgraded OS, I can only access the files via repair mode, which is a seperate instance of ubuntu on version 8.04
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip so I absolutely don't know how to get ssh running again just by modifying files and rebooting
<bc81> coraxx: as i said, i don't know how to fix it, was just giving you general info.  did you try unchecking that and logging out/in?  possibly that is what is preventing the folders' locale names from being updated
<theperfecttaco> Can anyone help with a grub rescue problem?
<bc81> coraxx: but, re-ask your question, mabe someone else who just logged in can help you
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: your network hardware may not work so well in the new kernel
<bc81> !anyone | theperfecttaco
<ubottu> theperfecttaco: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gohan4748> www.yahoo.com
<coraxx> bc81: I will ... (I was just updating you in regards to my finding with your suggestion) ...your attempt was aprreciated :-)
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip well, what exactly does that mean ? :( The support guy said, that it's technically possible to do what I did, but he can't give me support for any other version than 8.04
<gohan4748> www.yahoo.com
<coraxx> hey all... a question ... when you have logged in to Ubuntu in a different language and you've by accident chosen "Update names" (the home directories names) ...and you want to change them back to the original English...how is that done ? anyone ?
<bc81> coraxx: got it ;-) thanks for keeping me posted, i hope you find the answer
<Macstheyjustsuck> When I plug in my PSP, it shows up in "Computer" but doesn't show up on the desktop and I can't open it or anything
<bustedup277> Anyone have a fix? I posted it on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692008
<mbvpixies78> ardchoille:  sorry, was away--  setting up home network topology to maximize protection for Win comps and Linux web server, yes, attached..  not skilled enough to wardrive even my own computers
<coraxx> bc81: :-) me 2
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: the new kernel will have different modules (well the same ones compiled for the new kernel) and your network hardware may not work with it, this is called a regression
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip how can I fix that?
<ardchoille> mbvpixies78: ah, ok, you wrote attacked and I was puzzled :)
<gohan4748> www.yahoo.com
<ardchoille> gohan4748: please stop that
<ActionParsnip> pixartist2: could try a liveCD to see if it works, the it will be the upgrade making it screwy. personally I always clean install to get the next release
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip It's a virtual dedicated server, I can't access it
<bc81_> Macstheyjustsuck: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP for some info
<ardchoille> nice nick :)
<bustedup277> Wow, no one helps me
<ardchoille> bustedup277: not everyone knows every answer
<jrib> bustedup277: I might have if I had read your question repeated just then instead of your complaint, oh well
<doomrobo> I give up
<doomrobo> I'm not uninstalling KDE
<doomrobo> no matter how much space it takes (a lot)
<ohsix> o noes
<mbvpixies78> ardchoille:  hah, yeah, sometimes I do want to attack my computer, but usually only Windows
<zachlr> is there a webapp version of the dig command?
<bustedup277> :-/
<makaveli0129> can anyone help me or no?
<pixartist2> ActionParsnip do you recommend reinstalling the server and reverting back to 8.04 ?
<ohsix> doomrobo: you can keep the programs you use installed
<jrib> makaveli0129: we cannot help you if we do not know what you are asking about.
<doomrobo> I don't use any KDE programs, per sei
<makaveli0129> i'm trying to configure zoneminder
<jrib> !who | doomrobo
<ubottu> doomrobo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bustedup277> I just get to the second screen of the installation and then it crashes, I have no clue why
<bc81_> bustedup277: so you are trying to download an ubuntu iso?
<bustedup277> No
<jrib> makaveli0129: that's not a question.  Are you just looking for zoneminder documentation?
<bustedup277> I'm running ubuntu right now
<[thor]> bustedup277: so you stopped parted while it was attempting to scan your partitions, and you are wondering why it gave you an error?
<makaveli0129> jrib, i keep getting the same display on all channels no matter what i try
<doomrobo> @jrib I'm not talking to anyone in particular
<doomrobo> just into the wind
<jrib> bustedup277: run "check the cd for defects" first
<jrib> doomrobo: well no one cares if you use kde programs or not
<bustedup277> jrib where can i do/find that?
<mbvpixies78> Can anyone walk me through my options with 4 computers (1 win, 1 linux web server, 2 linux boxes) linksys router, AT&T Motorolla DSL modem and a switch if needed?  I'm looking to maximize protection of win and linux web server, but still allow web server to be accessed from internet obviously
<jrib> bustedup277: it should be one of the first options when you first boot up the cd
<makaveli0129> jrib, i've searched google and all zoneminder documentation to no solution still nothing works
<bustedup277> And I am on a USB
<doomrobo> @jrib, you win
<bustedup277> [thor]: what are you talking about?
<Starminn> !find zoneminder
<ubottu> Found: zoneminder, mythzoneminder
<bradg> bustedup277: How long do you let the installation load before giving up and exiting? It can take several minutes to load.
<jrib> !verify | bustedup277
<ubottu> bustedup277: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[thor]> bustedup277: the error is the partition manager..
<bustedup277> i have no idea what that is
<doomrobo> why doesn't screen support scrolling?
<bustedup277> perhaps i should let it load a little longer this time
<jrib> doomrobo: it does
<[thor]> :/
<segin> noname29
<makaveli0129> jrib: any idea?
<[thor]> bustedup277: just walk away for a half hour
<[thor]> hehe
<bustedup277> ok
<mbvpixies78> or doe it not matter that much?
<jrib> makaveli0129: I've never used zoneminder
<bustedup277> i will go try to solve my rubix cube, ha ha, just tried to start the installation
<doomrobo> @jrib, I'm sorry. That sounded ignorant. What I meant to say was. Does screen support scrolling and if so, how?
<bustedup277> be back soon, ill say if it works or not
<jrib> doomrobo: shift-page up
<makaveli0129> can anyone help me with zoneminder?
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: That didn't help
<jrib> makaveli0129: just ask your specific question
<makaveli0129> or does anyone know of any other software for security camera's on linux?
<bradg> bustedup277: Okay. It may not. I just remember it taking 5 or 6 minutes to finally move forward when I installed.
<bc81_> Macstheyjustsuck: what specifically didn't help
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: Also, the PSP shows up in Computer, just won't let me go into it and it doesn't show up on the Desktop like it did when it worked
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: The troubleshooting steps
<makaveli0129> jrib: i just posted it i'm getting the same picture on all four channels of my card regardless of what settings i use....
<gohan4748> www.att.com
<jrib> makaveli0129: yes, I'm saying for you to just ask that instead of the more general (and less productive) "can anyone help me with zoneminder"
<aroman> hello, ive installed apache2 from apt, and I would like it to stop starting at bootup. how can I do this? thanks
<ardchoille> gohan4748: please stop spamming useless urls here
<dataviruset> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04.2 with pendrive linux "universal usb installer", but i can't get DHCP working in the installation interface with my pcie-gigabit nic, what to do? ;(
<jrib> aroman: use sysv-rc-conf (install it)
<doomrobo> @jrib, It's Ctrl-A+[ to enter copy mode and Esc to escape
<bc81_> Macstheyjustsuck: you tried a different USB port?  it worked before?
<jrib> doomrobo: you can just use shift-page up and shift-page down to scroll, you don't need to enter copy mode
<aroman> jrib: whoa
<doomrobo> @jrib it doesn't work for me
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: It worked on the USB port it was on, then I took it off like I usually do when it's charged, came back, plugged it back in, it says it's in USB mode and it shows up in Computer, and it just didn't work right after that
<jrib> aroman: ?
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: I did try other USB ports
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: And I've confirmed that all of the USB ports worked
<aroman> jrib: this thing is awesome =) but what are the numbers are the top?
<bc81_> Macstheyjustsuck: you reboot the PC, and/or the PSP?
<jrib> aroman: maybe I'm just using my terminal then.  You are probably right.
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: Both after it didn't work and neither fixed it.
<jrib> aroman: I haven't used screen for a while (switched to tmux)
<bc81_> Macstheyjustsuck: sorry dude, i have no idea :(
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: sadface
<aroman> jrib: uh, I think you mis-pinged me
<gohan4748> #linode
<_Nash> Forgive my noobiness, but how would I make a disk image of a Ubuntu build with a few programs/tweaks on it so I can use that instead of the distro itself?
<jrib> doomrobo: maybe I'm just using my terminal then.  You are probably right.  I haven't used screen for a while (switched to tmux)
<ardchoille> jrib: when you get a chance, can you do something about gohan4748? that is the 5th time he has spammed useless urls/chammels. I've asked him twice to stop, might be a bot.
<jrib> ardchoille: ok, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<doomrobo> @jrib, any particular reason u switched?
<bc81_> Macstheyjustsuck: old thread, but maybe some relevant info there: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770743
<jrib> doomrobo: I don't remember exactly.  Originally, there was something not working for me in screen, I gave tmux a try, and it worked great so I stuck with it
<dataviruset> when i try to use my new installed nic, it just says "send_packet: network is down" when i try to run dhclient eth1
<dataviruset> what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> dataviruset: does the interface have a driver?
<Tidz> hm, does ubuntu use vesafb by default?
<ardchoille> Thank you sir :)
<dataviruset> ActionParsnip: i don't know if i need one... ubuntu "finds" the nic and doesn't say anything about it. it's a server
<Pseudonym> Hi. I have a morality question. I have a machine on which I wish to run my own server. What is the recommended way to do this? Just put something in /etc/init.d?
<cyberjunk502> is there any downloader for ubuntu like Internet download manager
<jrib> !upstart | Pseudonym
<ubottu> Pseudonym: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<makaveli0129> does anybody know a good deal about zoneminder?
<Pseudonym> Excellent!
<jrib> makaveli0129: stop doing that.
<Pseudonym> Thanks jrib, that's exactly what I want.
<Tidz> I suppose I'd need to recompile in order to use uvesafb with ubuntu 10.10?
<makaveli0129> jrib: well you don't know about it so i'm seeing if anybody else does since i haven't gotten any response yet
<jrib> makaveli0129: but just ask your actual question
<ActionParsnip> dataviruset: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network | less      you will see what's going on
<makaveli0129> jrib: i just did that as well......
<makaveli0129> jrib: i'm still not getting any responses and at this point i am frustrated i have been dealing with the same problem for about 2 weeks now
<bc81_> cyberjunk502: there are some: MultiGet, FatRat, Uget, Kget etc.  search the Software Center
<ardchoille> makaveli0129: It's quite possible that everyone active now doesn't have the proper answer.
<ohsix> cyberjunk502: try tucan too, it's nice
<Diamondcite> makaveli0129: I know squat about zoneminder, but which aspect is giving you trouble?
<cyberjunk502_> is there any downloader for ubuntu like Internet download manager for windows
<bc81_> cyberjunk502: there are some: MultiGet, FatRat, Uget, Kget etc.  search the Software Center
<ardchoille> ohsix: wow, tucan supports a lot of hosting sites
<ohsix> ardchoille: a good amount, yea
<Diamondcite> makaveli0129: If you answer everything, then most users will run away :)
<ohsix> i like it because it's all go and no crap
<makaveli0129> Diamondcite:  i have it all configured and it works for video0 channel 0 but everything i add past that for instance video0 channel 1 2 or 3 it is the same picture on those channels
<ardchoille> cyberjunk502: tried gwget?
<ardchoille> ohsix: nice
<ohsix> ardchoille: it uses tesseract for captchas and stuff
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502_: fatrat maybe
<Diamondcite> makaveli0129: Do you see multiple /dev/video# ? How are the cameras connected? Since I'm assuming they are generic USB cameras and not some new fangled camera system...
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502_: uget too
<ohsix> i don't think cyberjunk502 is even listening at the moment
<cyberjunk502_> ardchoille: i have tried uget and gwget but both seems to give slow speed
<realjoe> hi, does mdadm support hotplugging and auto raid rebuild?
<makaveli0129> Diamondcite: it's a single card with four inputs and i've configure bttv options so that it works properly for my respective card
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502_: it will only come down as fast as the source can upload
<ohsix> realjoe: udev does the assembling, and no rebuild is auto :P
<makaveli0129> Diamondcite: everything i search online i've tried all the options, i've also tried posting on zoneminders forum still nothing
<makaveli0129> Diamondcite: no it's connected via a pci card
<goguda> Hey guys... I am trying to compile a script using scons, and every time I try, I get the error: sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found. scons: *** [arch-arm/iPhone3GS_entry.o] Error 127. scons: building terminated because of errors.
<cyberjunk502_> when i download something with package manager it gives full speed but with uget it never past 30KB/s
<extra11> :)
<cyberjunk502_> my connection full speed is 250KB/s
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502_: possibly the server you are getting updates from is physically closer than the servers you are downloading stuff from??
<realjoe> ohsix what do you mean by udev assembling it?
<ohsix> goguda: you don't have a compiler that targets arm-elf-gcc installed
<ohsix> realjoe: "hot plug"
<cyberjunk502_> i had windows 7 previously which gave me 250KB/s
<goguda> ohsix, Ok. What can I do to get that?
<bc81_> cyberjunk502_: net speed is independant of the OS
<ardchoille> ohsix: just noticed gcc-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi in the repos. would that help goguda ?
<goguda> I'll give it a try :)
<cyberjunk502_> actionparsnip: it happens for every site i download from
<realjoe> ohsix so ubuntu will recognize the hdd automatically and I can add it to md0, but adding a device to md0 no matter if preexisting or hot plugged needs manual intervention`?
<ohsix> ardchoille: might, who knows; chances are you need to build your own or use a toolchain blob
<ardchoille> goguda: It's just a guess, and see what ohsix just said
<cyberjunk502_> bc81: i know that but it happens
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502_: what network chip are you using?
<goguda> ohsix: The tutorial I am following isn't too specific, it just says "compile toolchain" which I have no idea how to do that...
<ohsix> goguda: a peripheral iphone project or the toolchain that's in common use will be somewhere
<goguda> ohsix: I'm lost. I found a file called build-toolchain.sh... I'm guessing it has something to do with that?
<ohsix> goguda: no idea, could be; there should be a readme or something like it to tell you how to get started, or a pointer to another project that maintains the toolchain
<goguda> ohsix: I'll look for a readme.
<bonez2046> is there any applet/template/tool/procedure list that prints envelopes simply, without much trial and error?
<cyberjunk502> let me get this straight suppose i am downloading a deb file from  package manager it gives speed like 100 -150 but the same file downloaded form uget or gwget gives 30KB/s Why?
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: no idea, what network chip are you using?
<cyberjunk502> realtek
<Rask> Simple and quick-like... if I'm building a new machine and I want it to be as painless as possible to linux it... nVidia or ATI?  :)
<goguda> ohsix: Found the readme :). Looks a lot simpler to follow than the online tutorial. I think the guy who wrote the tutorial didn't really know how to speak english...
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: ok, realtek make at least 5 chips I can think of easily, can you narrow it down?
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: have you disabled ipv6 too, assuming you don't use it
<ohsix> cyberjunk502: try that with a different mirror; they probably throttle connections that don't have a certain user agent, to favor package upgrades from the OS
<cyberjunk502> actionparnish: yes i have disabled ipv6
<ohsix> goguda: people writing tutorials generally don't know what they're doing, english or not :P it's an ill conceived set of steps they sort of made do with, then immediately saw the need to write it down
<cyberjunk502> ohsix: thank you
<goguda> ohsix: I think you're right ;). This readme is making so much more sense... I can't believe I didn't even THINK of the readme file before.
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: what realtek chip are you using?
<Starminn> !cookie | ohsix
<ubottu> ohsix: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<azizLIGHTS> does the vpn server need ports forwarded or does the vpn client need ports forwarded or both?
<cyberjunk502> actionparsnip: i cant tell you which realtek chip i am using because i am not a home right now
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: then you need to find out using: sudo lshw -C network; lsusb     and you can find out
<cyberjunk502> Actionparsnip: i am using different Pc
<quietone> In my home is directory, 'www'. If I 'cd ~/Desktop; ls ..' the directory www is not listed. www is a link to another partition, I have other links to directories on that partition and they are listed. What am I missing? Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: me too, I'm at work and have SSH'd to my server to then use irssi to IRC ;)
<bustedup277> I have waited 35 minutes and my installation is still frozen and my cursor is still a loading circle
<bustedup277> nothing has happejed
<bustedup277> brag [thor] any solutions?
<bustedup277> bradg *
<Rask> Quick question - for a new system running Kubuntu, ATI or nVidia?  Given that my luck is absolutely horrendous, which is the safest choice?
<ActionParsnip> Rask: either
<bc81_> quietone:try maybe  ls -a
<ActionParsnip> Rask: I always shoot for nvidia
<droidftw> how do i install libreoffice i cant find it in the software center
<Rask> Hmm
<ohsix> Rask: notebook? the intel cards are pretty ok
<bustedup277> just highlight me if you have any solutions people. the problem is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692008 i will be off for a bit
<jkg> droidftw: it's still called OpenOffice in software centre (at least, here; when did the name change?)
<Rask> ohsix: Desktop.
<quietone> bc81_, same result - it is not listed, the directory is www not .www
<droidftw> no its not made by oracle i think
<NinjaJeff> How can I get information about a package before downloading it?
<xangua> droidftw: wait until natty or download it from libreoffice.org
<jkg> oh it's a fork, my mistake.
<droidftw> xangua: i did but when i click on it, it just opens the folder it doesnt install
<awayup277> i do not know why it is doing this, it did this on a differet laptop also
<ohsix> Rask: ati has free drivers available, so they'll get better in the future and keep up with sweeping graphics changes up and down the stack, but nvidias are pretty good now, but can cause hitching and generally muddle realtime stuff on the machines where its used
<ohsix> Rask: and nouveau is progressing
<Rask> ohsix: What is hitching?
<bc81_> quietone: i dont understand, you said: "In my home is directory, 'www'. If I 'cd ~/Desktop; ls ..' the directory www is not listed.  why cd Desktop, if the folder you're loooking for is in your home directory?
<NinjaJeff> Does ATI have anything like CUDA?
<ohsix> Rask: long pauses that keep other things from running in a timely manner, important for audio and can really be annoying otherwise
<Rask> hmm.
<Rask> ohsix: I'm not a high-demand user, really, I just want Compiz to run smoothly.  Which would be better?
<ohsix> NinjaJeff: not like the language, though i think they came up with one; but they've had gpu processing on their stuff before nvidia did, and last time i checked it was "better", at least with folding and some of the projects that can use either
<ohsix> Rask: i dunno, my portables are intel; when i did use nvidia on my 8800gtx a long time ago, it wasn't working great with compiz, but i'm sure that's changed since
<jack_> Rask: nvidia
<jack_> is better
<yenn_2001> alguien en espa;ol
<Starminn> droidftw: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-LibreOffice-in-Ubuntu-10-10-and-Ubuntu-10-04-177762.shtml
<bc81_> quietone: where is the partition mount point
<joljam> my sdcard cannot be detected. I am using ubuntu lucid
<droidftw> starminn: thank you
<dataviruset> ActionParsnip: it says that the NIC is disabled
<quietone> bc81_, the reason why I discovered this oddity are long gone. I merely want to know why 'ls' appears to be misbehaving
<ActionParsnip> Rask: nvidia have a LONG history of supporting Linux
<ohsix> jack_: ehhhhh
<ohsix> a long history of a blob that taints your kernel
<jack_> ohsix: Rask: i had to go out and purchase an nvidia card because the ati support is garbage
<quietone> bc81_, /
<ohsix> jack_: thatsux
<iflema> !es | yenn_2001
<ubottu> yenn_2001: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<x_root> testing ,This is
<ohsix> jack_: where you using radeon radeonhd or gatos, or whatever the other crappy projects in the periphery there were
<Rask> Hmm
<Rask> Ok, thanks (:
<jack_> radeon x5950 (i think)? the last card before the hd series
<ohsix> that was a hard card to get
<x_root> This is my first time to use irc !Thank you
<Starminn> droidftw: I couldn't find this a moment ag so sorry. This is the same tutorial I  used and it works beautifully: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<Starminn> a moment ago*
<jack_> yeah it was backordered right after i purchased it. the ati drivers cant be installed in ubuntu anymore. the opensource ones work for compiz but it was really glitchy. also, it wouldnt allow me to play wow
<jack_> if you search my name on the ubuntu forums you'll find many posts about it heh
<ohsix> right, i believe you
<bradg> bustedup277: Is it possible to install from a different medium? When I tried installing 10.10 (64-bit) on my laptop with a CD-R it failed and gave a weird error that I can't recall. There were a few complicated fixes, but the easiest solution was to just use a DVD instead. Just a thought. Otherwise I got nothing. :-/
<ohsix> was hard to get and also new
<ohsix> it's kind of a waste on linux, too; i'd have a whole other pc just for games to put that in
<jack_> agreed
<jack_> i ended up getting a semi-decent nvidia card that plays wow really well using hte open-source drivers
<ohsix> i'm thinking about 30-60$ card that are last last gen but work great
<ohsix> with nouveau? nice
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: it wouldn't happen to be the nvidia 9 series would it?
<jack_> i dont think its nouveau. they module says 'nvidia' but i haven't installed anything 3rd party.
<jack_> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2) <my card. works great.
<awayup277> bradg: my netbook does not support cds
 * mickster04 has gtx460 and is happy
<aeon-ltd> mickster04: wallet too?
<mickster04> aeon-ltd: well the whole PC cost about 1200NZD
 * ActionParsnip has 6150LE onboard and is fine
<mickster04> :D
<jason_fn> guys, when in Firefox address bar i type "wiki en" it goes directly to english wikipedia. When i type same thing in Chromium, it sends me to google :-D. how do i make Chromium work same way?
<jack_> jason_fn: i think you can right click to setup your search bar
<ActionParsnip> jason_fn: possibly an extension
<jack_> jason_fn: right click the awesomebar and click 'edit search engines'
<jack_> is that what you're looking for?
<aeon-ltd> jason_fn: thats a 'i'm feeling lucky' type search you need that instead of regular google
<jack_> infact, in my browser, i type (for example) '%w ubuntu' and it searches wikipedia for ubuntu
<michael138> hello
<jason_fn> thx guys, i'll try all above :-P
<jack_> michael138: hi
<michael138> hay my computer is closing out one game after only 3 or so mins
<jack_> michael138: which game?
<bc81_> michael138: check your screensaver settings
<michael138> armagetron advance
<jack_> michael138: if you run it from the terminal, do you see any error messages?
<michael138> ill try that
<lostinit> any one know any general channels to go to..dont want to clog up a good channel with non computer chat
<aeon-ltd> lostinit: offtopic chans?
<bc81_> michael138: besides screensaver, it might be compiz related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021384
<jack_> lostinit: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oneliner> #defocus #ubuntu-offtopic
<lostinit> thanks
<ohsix> jack_: k not the open source driver then
<jack_> ohsix: i suppose not. i dont remember installing anything after install though. let me check
<ohsix> jack_: jockey could do it, but the drivers are also in the repos
<jason_fn> aeon-ltd, can i make this feeling lucky like default options?
<michael138> it didt show any
<aeon-ltd> jason_fn: yes you can make it your first choice
<jack_> yeah im using propeitery. i its checked on in hardware drivers.  i think it was auto-on by default. i dont remember turning it on.
<michael138> it still shut down
<jason_fn> aeon-ltd, so that it will work right from address bar?
<bc81_> michael138: um...how about those screensaver settings...and what about that compiz?
<aeon-ltd> offtopic slightly - but if google is so focussed on speed why isn't i'm feeling lucky default?
<bc81_> aeon-ltd: probably because if they take you straight to a page, you might miss out on some of their delicious advertisements ;-)
<xangua> aeon-ltd: you said it, offtopic ;)
<michael138> k iam new to it so whats compiz and how do i get to my screen saver
<Roasted> Rhythmbox isn't detecting any music on my sandisk media player, but there's about 7gb worth. Oddly, it'l pick up some music, but only the music on the micro sd card within the sandisk player - it doesn't recognize the onboard storage. Any ideas?
<bc81_> michael138: System >> Preferences >> Screensaver
<jack_> michael138: compiz are the desktop effects.
<ohsix> i'm feeling lucky does what it's on the button, not everyone feels lucky
<aeon-ltd> jason_fn: this might help http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=1dd75d14c52c044c&fid=1dd75d14c52c044c00045d01c2e2bc2b&hl=en
<amh345> can anyone recommend a decent and simple media application for watching movies and listening to music?  preferably something that takes alot of formats?
<aeon-ltd> amh345: vlc?
<xangua> ahs3: mplayer, vlc
<ohsix> and if everyone went immediately to the first result they couldn't place the order of the first page of results
<jason_fn> aeon-ltd thank you a lot -)
<Starminn> amh345: The default works fine, does it not?
<xangua> !ot > ohsix
<ubottu> ohsix, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> amh345: gnome-mplayer
<aeon-ltd> amh345: personally i like it separated, media managers suck imo
<ohsix> ubottu: i ignore all private messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ohsix> o noes
<amh345> separated is fine with me.
<amh345> ill grab VLC for my vids
<bc81_> Roasted, did you enable the MTP plugin (assuming your player is MTP)?
<Roasted> bc81_, It recognized my player about an hour ago, but I changed some music on it, and now it sees nothing. So it saw it previously....
<ActionParsnip> amh345: all players can play all formats as there is a central repository of codecs in the OS
<bc81_> Roasted: suggestions, restart rythmbox, and/or remount your player
<ActionParsnip> amh345: if one can play a format, so can the others. I recommend you install both as they will pull in a lot of codecs
<Roasted> bc81_, been there. :(
<amh345> ActionParsnip: i had some issues playing iso videos and .vobs
<ActionParsnip> amh345: also add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs as well as ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Roasted> bc81_, only thing I havent done is turn the thing off and back on... let me try that
<amh345> ActionParsnip: thanks. will do!
<ActionParsnip> amh345: vlc and mplayer can play them as file, just use the file menu
<bc81_> Roasted: good idea, maybe it hasn't updated it's internal media library yet
<jvargas> hi
<amh345> im running ubuntu server.. and the command line use to have nice small fonts.  then i installed ubuntu-desktop and all the fonts in terminal are huge.  what the heck happened?
<jvargas> how do I remove samba from startup? I already performed update-rc.d but it doesn't works.
<Roasted> bc81_, no dice, but under import errors it has 2 .SYS files that were listed. "The MIME type of the file could not be identified."
<uRock> amh345, have you installed graphics drivers?
<Starminn> amh354: You could just try changing the Temrinal fonts. Edit->Profile Preference
<Starminn> Preferences*
<Jayro> hey, do youi guys think dualbooting on a 250gb HD is ok?
<Jayro> its a netbook
<amh345> uRock: originally it was just default.  then when i got the desktop i enabled my nvidia restricted driver
<Starminn> Jayro: What is your concern about it? not having enough space?
<Jayro> yeah
<Jayro> wait
<Jayro> nvm
<Jayro> im stupid., lol.,
<uRock> Jayro, you have plenty of space for a quintiple boot
<mickster04> Jayro: well i would recommend keep all your music oin the windows partition, giving ubuntu the smaller partition
<Starminn> Jayro: :)
<uRock> *quintuple
<SodaPhish> anyone know if libjavaplugin_jni.so works as a javaplugin in firefox?
<Jayro> if i already have windows installed, can i shrink the partition without fucking up windows?
<mickster04> Jayro: ntfs?
<uRock> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mickster04> Jayro: and which windows?
<Jayro> windows 7
<SodaPhish> uRock: don't be such a wuss
<Jayro> starter
<mickster04> Jayro: probably then uhm, back up your data anyway :p
<bc81_> SodaPhish: obeying the rules of the channel does not make anyone a wuss
<Jayro> hahaha :P
<doomrobo> .
<SodaPhish> Jayro:download system rescue cd and use it to resize the partition up-front.
<SodaPhish> defrag first.
<steiner> what is the best networked fps?
<SodaPhish> bc81_: whatever you gotta tell yourself bro.  troll elsewhere though, 'cause its boring.
<mickster04> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<uRock> SodaPhish, quit harrassing people
<SodaPhish> steiner: try uranterror
<bc81_> SodaPhish: you should keep your remarks to yourself, unless they are support related. thank you
<mickster04> SodaPhish: you tell someone else not to troll? a clever troll indeed
<steiner> excuse me, what is the most popular and widely used fps?
<SodaPhish> steiner: I say UrbanTerror
<SodaPhish> but watch out, its addictive.
<mickster04> !ot | steiner
<ubottu> steiner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daniel> hey i am trying to download sbf flash and isntall it From this website http://blog.opticaldelusion.org/2010/05/sbfflash.html
<SodaPhish> /ignore uRock all
<SodaPhish> /ignore bc81_ all
<SodaPhish> mmm... feels good man
<aperson> SodaPhish↳ you're not helping anyone here
<daniel> but it just shows up as a lego peice and wont let me install it
<SodaPhish> aperson: actually, I'm helping steiner... he's asking about fps
<Senjai> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<SodaPhish> I was telling him about UrT
<mickster04> SodaPhish: that's off topic for this channel
<SodaPhish> how's that?  he's asking about first person shooters in Ubuntu... this is #ubuntu...
<SodaPhish> wow.
<mickster04> Senjai: yeah, mayb don't do that
<mickster04> SodaPhish: this is a help channel, he doesn't need help, he wants an opinionn
<aperson> SodaPhish↳ game advice is not on topic for this channel
<SodaPhish> wow, fuck this... #ubuntu has gone the way of the raving homo channel.  seeya fags.
<goguda> ohsix: I tried to follow the steps to making the toolchain, but right at the very end I get the error: Failed to apply patch for t-arm-elf (stage: gcc_patch)
<Flannel> Sure it is.  It's not the best sort of question to ask here (because its purely an opinion), but it's ontopic enough.
<Roasted> Rhythmbox isn't detecting any music on my sandisk media player, but there's about 7gb worth. Oddly, it'l pick up some music, but only the music on the micro sd card within the sandisk player - it doesn't recognize the onboard storage. Any ideas?
<Roasted> <3 tsimp
<joljam> I am getting the  message "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" when  use sudo fdisk -l
<Senjai> Thanks tsimpson
<Flannel> Senjai: You instigated it in the first place.
<ohsix> goguda: if the patches dont apply you might have to track down specific versions
<daniel> can anyone tell me how to install this file from "http://blog.opticaldelusion.org/2010/05/sbfflash.html"
<goguda> ohsix: O.o
<daniel> i run ubuntu 10.10
<Roasted> nice, and banshee is crashing right away when I open it
<aperson> Roasted↳ notsomuch a solution, but I hear clementine is the bees knees
<daniel> Roasted, hey i had the same problem i spent over 2 hours with a guy trying to figure it out and we couldnt i suggest just use rythmbox
<t-rask> Hi there, I'm having a problem with Audacity that I just can't figure out. I'm working on a song, but for some reason (out of nowhere, apparently) whenever I hit "Play" it only plays about 1.5 seconds or so, and a green arrow shows up above my track where it stops. I can't figure a way out around this, though I'm sure it's something simple? (I already asked in #audacity)
<Roasted> daniel, rhythmbox doesn't even DETECT my music on my sandisk player. Yet it did an hour ago. Not sure why this program is being a brat.
<Roasted> daniel, I just want to set up playlists. I thought this would be easy.
<joljam> I am getting the  message "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" when  use sudo fdisk -l in ubuntu lucid
<aperson> daniel↳ you just have that area selected, IIRC
<daniel> Roasted, i have had no problems with rythmbox have u tried formating the scandisk?
<I3ision> i'm having trouble installing Last Chaos using play on linux, it stops half was threw an wont install. any solutions?
<daniel> aperson, what are ya talking about
<slipp3d> if i'm getting told that 'KVM is not available' and i need to check and see if kvm is installed ... what package am i looking for?
<aperson> daniel↳ sorry, highlighted the wrong person :S
<daniel> does anyone know how to install a file called "sbf_flash" its from this website http://blog.opticaldelusion.org/2010/05/sbfflash.html
<goguda> t-rask: Try changing the sample rate around until it works. I had the same problem.
<Roasted> daniel, nevermind. it looks like banshee is working. I may just use this. rhythmbox has always kinda peed me off with some things.
<t-rask> goguda, even though it was working just fine a minute ago?
<gorolol> hello pplz
<ohsix> Roasted: is the mtp plugin enabled?
<Roasted> Ohsix how do I figure that ou?
<goguda> t-rask: Yes. I'm not sure why it does this, but I had the exact same problem. After several hours of searching, I found that solution, and it worked for me.
<ohsix> Roasted: in the menus theres a "Plugins..." entry
<Roasted> ohsix, yep, its enabled
<ActionParsnip> daniel: yu link TELLS you
<ActionParsnip> yu == your
<ohsix> Roasted: that's queer, it should work then
<t-rask> goguda, how do I change the sample rate? I have a pretty basic understanding of Audacity, not much more.
<ohsix> Roasted: you might be able to see more info about plugging it in and what is going on in the output of dmesg (run it in a terminal just after unplugging it and plugging it in)
<nixjr> ive just located the source of my disk shortage issues, a file called .xsession-errors is 52gb, can i safely delete it?
<ohsix> nixjr: yes
<goguda> t-rask: I don't have audacity installed right now, but from what I remember, all you have to do is go to edit->preferences... and there should be a drop down menu somewhere in there.
<ohsix> nixjr: but don't, yet
<ohsix> nixjr: theres a reason its 52gb, find out what it is; it's some app spamming error messages
<nixjr> ohsix, im affraid if i try and open it, itll freeze my system up cause of the size
<ohsix> nixjr: use 'less' in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: try:  tail -n 15 ~/.xsession-errors
<ohsix> then hit end to go to the bottom
<t-rask> goguda, I've tried them all, exact same thing. It doesn't actually play any audio, it just advances the marker about a second or so.
<nixjr> the tail 15 are all "nsplugin viewer" thats flash right?
<ohsix> nixjr: nspluginwrapper, but yes
<ohsix> nixjr: nspluginwrapper suxx, you should give the native plugin a shot
<ecinx3> i have sound from a frozen firefox session but i can't find it on system monitor
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: do you use 64bit ubuntu?
<nixjr> im very amature at linux, i remember messing about with flash for ages to get it going, i have no idea how to undo all ive done
<goguda> t-rask: Check your audio settings and make sure that the sound cards are set to the aproppiate settings, and also make sure that, if you are trying to record, that audio detected recording isn't enabled.
<ActionParsnip> ecinx3: try: killall pulseaudio
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, yes
<mickster04> ecinx3: find it in terminal?
<ecinx3> i haven't tried in terminal i don't understand top
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: I recommend you use 64bit flash, rather than 32bit flash + nspluginwrapper which is default.
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: I'll get you a link. Remove the flash packages you have
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<[thor]> ecinx3: don't bother with top, use "ps -A | grep pulse"
<mickster04> ecinx3: "ps aux ¦ grep firefox" without quotes and a pipe instead of what I put, the keyboard settings sare a little affected thru putty
<ohsix> you can just put the upstream player in the right place too ... no point in using the 3rd party repos as the stuff is still beta
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, and this will work for any browser? i use opera not thedefault firefox
<Prinler> When i boot my ubuntu 10.10 it always asks for my keyring password. (i forgot this) I was remoted in from work, where i am now, and rebooted after doing some updates. Now i cant relog in due to this. Is there a workaround for this?
<ecinx3> thakns killall pulse worked
<mickster04> ecinx3: pipe is like ¦ but a block line
<mickster04> ecinx3: oh ok
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: sure, should be ok. You can always symlink the plugin to opera's plugins folder if not but it should fly just fine
<t-rask> goguda, hm, I changed it from "default" to my Intel card for the audio output, and now the cursor advances and plays the whole way but still no actual audio output?
<goguda> t-rask: Weird... are you sure the output is also set?
<ActionParsnip> ecinx3: ok then press ALT+F2 and run:  pulseaudio   to restart the sound server
<ecinx3> how do i make sure the video stream isn't affecting my bandwidth of that old session?
<ohsix> Prinler: not being able to log in is something different from unlocking the keyring, something else happened
<Nitrohax> Anyone want to take a crack at a USB problem?
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, thanks ill give it a go, if i can figure out how to undo all ive done so far first lol
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: pulseaudio automatically respawns
<ecinx3> ActionParsnip, it's working and i didn't restart it
<bc81_> !anyone | Nitrohax
<ubottu> Nitrohax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<t-rask> goguda, what do you mean?
<Nitrohax> ok then
<bc81_> :)
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i see
<goguda> t-rask: There should be two options for sound cards. One that says input, and one that says output. If the output isn't set to the right sound card, it will not work.
<ActionParsnip> ecinx3: sweet :)
<Nitrohax> MoBo ASUS P8P67LE USB support won't work for USB flash drives but everything else like phone, ipod, mouse, keyboards. Got a suggestion?
<t-rask> goguda, the one I changed was the output? Output=my speakers.
<ecinx3> ActionParsnip, yes thanks ohsix  was right about the respawn
<goguda> t-rask: Not really sure what is going on then. Are there any other programs opened that would be using audio?
<ActionParsnip> Nitrohax: when you remove the usb storage from the system, what steps do you take?
<ActionParsnip> Nitrohax: and what filesystem/s do the partition/s use?
<yannie> What's the best DVD ripping program available for Ubuntu?
<Nitrohax> eject, but it's not even picking them up at all. Even after a restart (cold/hot)
<Squarism> theres no end to all damn bits and bytes you can learn.. brain meltdown
<Prinler> ohsix, I know what happened, if you dont enter the password for the keyring the wireless will not connect..... no connection to the internet..... that means i cant connect to the box.
<Nitrohax> This is happening in all filesystems even on the ubuntu ext3
<ohsix> Prinler: oh, well thats different, you can't connect
<yannie> Could somebody recommend a DVD ripping program?
<ActionParsnip> Nitrohax: ok when you plug in a non-working device, run:  dmesg | tail    and the output may help
<ActionParsnip> yannie: acidrip
<t-rask> goguda, nah, I closed everything that would be :\ I'll try restarting here quick. Thanks for the help.
<yannie> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Prinler> ohsix, i didnt ask how to connect sir, im asking how can i make it not ask me each time i reboot for the keyring password... short of unsecuring my home wifi
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Nitrohax> ActionParsnip, It doesn't show anythign listed as being l=plugged in for a USB flash drive
<ActionParsnip> Nitrohax: so no reaction at all? weird
<goguda> t-rask: No problem. I suggest that if you need any more help, you try the channel #audacity. They might have an easier time helping you ;)
<ohsix> Prinler: if your login password isn't your keyring password i don't think it'll be automatically unlocked
<joljam> @ActionParsnip, I am not able to read my sdcard in Ubuntu lucid,  I am getting the  message "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" when  use sudo fdisk -l
<Nitrohax> ActionParsnip, None, it's crazy. I thought it was a MoBo prob, but all the settings are correct.
<Prinler> ohsix, it is the same
<ActionParsnip> Nitrohax: are you in the plugdev group?
<ActionParsnip> Nitrohax: and do you have gvfs-fuse installed?
<ActionParsnip> Nitrohax: with the device inserted, if you run:   sudo fdisk -l   do you see the partition or disk?
<Nitrohax> ActionParsnip, yeah I have that installed. I plug it in no reaction at all
<Nitrohax> ActionParsnip, no.
<jasmuz> Hello all.
<bc81_> hi jasmuz
<lajor> hi
<ohsix> you shouldn't need gio or gvfs-fuse for anything to do with automounting of plain storage
<jasmuz> My question is, with what software do you guys scrobble your played ipod tracks, i used amarok 1.4.10 before but its no longer available
<Nitrohax> Harddrives, Ipod, no usb flash drives. I did a usb hd reader on the same ports just to see, they show up. just the straight uSb flash drives don't work
<Nitrohax> ActionParsnip, it's like insanity. all the hard stuff is working but all the easy stuff isn't being seen
<jasmuz> bc81_: hello!
<NinjaJef> Is it possible to get a process back to my current terminal that I started in another terminal?
<ohsix> Nitrohax: plug it in and unplug it, then post as much as you can of the end of the output of dmesg
<ohsix> Nitrohax: to a pastebin
<bc81_> jasmuz: by scrobble, do you mean "Update IM status according to the current song (works with Empathy, Gossip, and Pidgin)"?
<jasmuz> any ideas?
<jasmuz> bc81_: No, i mean reporting them to Last.fm
<bc81_> jasmuz: Rythmbox can scrobble with the plugin enabled
<Nitrohax> ohsix, I'm going to take a break on it right now. Just went into windows to watch a netflix. LOL
<Nitrohax> ActionParsnip, ohsix, Thanks though. I'll be back in the morning
<bc81_> jasmuz: go to "Edit >> Plugins >> Last.fm
<NinjaJef> Does Netflix not work in Gnome?
<Nitrohax> NinjaJeff, no
<t-rask> goguda, it looks like the settings I did earlier for playing MIDI randomly took effect while I was using Audacity. Brought Audacity back to using "default" output and it works just fine. Thanks for your help!
<jasmuz> bc81_: rythmbox isn't working for me, worked once now it just sits there.
<Nitrohax> NinjaJeff, it needs silverlight in order to work and moonlight isn't quite the same
<NinjaJeff> I see. :\
<Nitrohax> jasmuz, try opening it back up from the applications menu
<goguda> t-rask: No problem :)
<NinjaJeff> So, any ideas on getting a process back?
<jasmuz> Nitrohax: uh? the player works, but dosen't report jack
<NinjaJeff> I started it on another terminal, so now it's running like in the background.
<bc81_> jasmuz: hmm..odd.  you try deleting the preferences?  remove the folder, "~/.local/share/rythmbox"
<tf2ftw> NinjaJeff, its gone
<tf2ftw> NinjaJeff, try ps -l
<Nitrohax> jasmuz, i'm not sure what you are talking about
<bc81_> jasmuz: oh nevermind i see
<NinjaJeff> It's still running.
<Deeps> is it possible to dual screen with two different screens running at different resolutions without having hidden sections on the top and bottom of the second screen? ie, i have two screens, 1920x1200 and 1920x1080, and i'm losing a bit at the top and bottom of the smaller screen when i have dual displays enabled
<bc81_> jasmuz: yu have the plugin configured?
<tf2ftw> NinjaJeff, ok, so what do you want to do with it?
<Nitrohax> NinjaJeff, did you try to open it from the task/process list?
<Deeps> the mouse can go into the areas, but i cant see it or the contents in those areas
<jasmuz> bc81_: yes, and it states its OK with last.fm
<Deeps> becomes very obvious when attempting to full screen a movie in totem media player or vlc
<NinjaJeff> I'm on through ssh.
<Deeps> as the controls are all hidden
<jasmuz> but below it says tracks submitted 0
<tf2ftw> NinjaJeff, yeah if you dont screen the processes its probably lost.
<Nitrohax> NinjaJeff, ack not sure on that one. sorry
<tf2ftw> NinjaJeff, just kill it and start again.. if it was a upgrade/install situation you can start it over
<Nitrohax> NinjaJeff, that's what i was thinking too
<NinjaJeff> I don't want to lose the work already done.
<NinjaJeff> And, I'd like to learn how to do this for future reference.
<NinjaJeff> It's nothing critical. I won't die if I can't recover it.
<gp5st1> i added a upstart script, but i can't see it with service
<bc81_> jasmuz: not sure, you can always try Exaile, it has an AudioScrobbler plugin also
<Roasted> are there any media players that work? Banshee shuts off right away if my mp3 player is plugged in and rhythmbox won't detect the 7gb worth of music on my player.
<Nitrohax> Roasted, what player are you using?
<tf2ftw> NinjaJeff, just do $ screen my-command-here
<Roasted> Nitrohax, I just said, banshee and rhythmbox.
<bc81_> Roasted: i can also recommend you try Exaile
<tf2ftw> screen -S
<Grishnackh666> hi there
<ohsix> Roasted: did you pick the device from the side bar?
<Nitrohax> Roasted, that's great what MP3 player are you trying to use.
<jasmuz> bc81_: humm.. i'll try it out ttyl
<Roasted> ohsix, it sees "SANSA FUZE" but it doesn't show any music on it.
<Roasted> Nitrohax, sandisk.
<Starminn> !player > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<Grishnackh666> chmod -g -R 0770 mydir changes the permissions for groups and users to rwx and for guests to ---, doesn't it?
<Starminn> Roasted: Just try those and see what works?
<ohsix> Roasted: is the quick search box empty?
<Roasted> Starminn, but I would like to get one of these working. I don't want to just pass it off as "oh it doesnt work for me but it works for the rest of the world"
<Roasted> thanks but*'
<Nitrohax> Roasted, probaly looks more like a removeable drive to ubuntu, look to see files and there the music. But rythmbox is the best one out there for syncing
<Starminn> Roasted: understandable
<Roasted> Nitrohax, I'm not after syncing. I'm just after making playlists. But I made a playlist in Banshee and my player had no clue. I'm hoping I could get rhythmbox working so I can try their playlist feature.
<Roasted> Nitrohax, I'm moving the music off of my player now onto my desktop, then I'll just add a song or two and see if it picks it up then. Oddly, rhythmbox picked it up a few hours ago, but I changed around my music, so I wonder what happened.
<Roasted> Nitrohax, I also wonder if I can restore this to factory settings???
<Nitrohax> Roasted, there should be a reset button on the back for that. At least on most scandisk's i have seen
<Gartral> !clone | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral, please see my private message
<Nitrohax> Roasted, rythmbox is really hard to make playlist that sync i have found though. I haven't even had it work for ipod yet
<Roasted> Nitrohax, well, it wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't work for ipods, but it works for everything else.
<Gartral> arrgh. I can't recive PMs in this crap for a client.
<Roasted> Nitrohax, but I'm not trying to sync anything. I'm just trying to manually create a few playlists from scratch.
<Nitrohax> huh
<Gartral> can someone trigger the !clone tip too me IN THIS CHAT?
<Nitrohax> Roasted, let me try somethings. BRB
<Gartral> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: you can trigger it yourself you know :)
<Gartral> will the clone remove packages not in the list?
<Nitrohax> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Nitrohax> see ;) LOL
<mickster04> !clone > me
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<ohsix> !clone > notonthischannel
<overclucker> Grishnackh666: 0770 is u+rwx,g+rwx,o-rwx
<Camarata-> i know Linux has WINE for Windows applications, but if I can find a Mac version of it, how would I install a Mac app on Linux?
<bc81_> Camarata-: not possible yet (that i know of)  you would probably have to install mac in a virtual machine (see VirtualBox OSE)
<Gartral> actionparsnip will the clone remove packages not in the list?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: shouldn't do as far as I know
<Camarata-> thought with it being Unix there would be a better way to use Mac programs :(
<Gartral> Camarata-: there's no need for wine, what you need too do is match compatability from GNUstep, BSD, and Cocoa.
<Starminn> Camarata: Linux != Unix
<Gartral> that too.. Linux is based on Unix directly, Mac is based off of Cocoa/BSD... BSD is only VERY loosly based on unix.. with many many many other changes.
<mickster04> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<gp5st1> http://pastebin.com/vLqv6bMu is my script at /etc/init/xvfb.conf 644 root:root when i run service xvfb it says it can't find it
<EmuAlert> How do you set what files extensions cue which programs? "Preferred applications" doesn't let you customize a whole lot
<Nitrohax> linux,unix open source mac(BSD) is so/so and microsoft(DOS) is closed. And who wants to go to something closed?
<Gartral> will the clone remove packages not in the list?
<Starminn> EmuAlert: Right-click on the file in question and hit "Open with..." or something like that and hit "Remembermy choice" or whatever
<Gartral> !mime
<ohsix> Gartral: linux isn't based on unix, or deriving anything from it
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: right click the file -> open with. then choose your app and tell the OS to remember it
<ohsix> Gartral: the only thing they really all have in common is that they can pass a test suite
<rionstrife> hi..i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.10 herte
<IdleOne> Gartral: if you mean already installed packages, no it won't remove them.
<ManateeLazyCat> How about apt base on p2p? Anyone have experience on this?
<Gartral> ohsix: tell the other guy that, I was telling him what he needed for getting MacOSX apps running under linux.
<edbian> ohsix, Gartral Linux is unix like. It follows similar design principals
<rionstrife> if i have a problem with power voltage.so my ubuntu is forcefully shut down
<rionstrife> after i restart my box.my ubuntu is hang at grub selection.i have to enter on keyboard......
<ohsix> edbian: not at all, haha; unless you mean "everything is a file", because that's where it ends
<Nitrohax> have you tried running Vbox for running linux and bsd at the same time?
<rionstrife> since i made it for server.without keyboard and monitor.so it always hang on grub selection..do u have a solution for me..?
<ActionParsnip> rionstrife: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub file, thanks
<IdleOne> Gartral: unless of course you have a conflicting packages but it should warn you of that.
<dokuro> Trying to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 server's php to 5.2.9 or higher, can't seem to get it to update
<ManateeLazyCat> I plan to write software to update apt package base on p2p protocol. Any link or resource are welcome! Thanks!
<rionstrife> ActionParsnip:allright.
<Gartral> edbian: not closly enough too allow binary intercompatability. There's also no "unixframework" package for linux.. meaning nothing will be seen as mapped by a UNIX app..
<ohsix> ManateeLazyCat: you should look at the debian projects that already do that
<gp5st1> ManateeLazyCat: I think that's done alreayd
<gp5st1> already*
<ManateeLazyCat> gp5st1: Link?
<Gartral> ActionParsnip why the hell does your name not work for autocomplete?
<mezimezim> someone can help me: I can't find the way to resize the windows partition on my hardrive and install ubuntu along with windows
<ManateeLazyCat> ohsix: Link?
<ohsix> ManateeLazyCat: debian.org
<Starminn> Gartral: It works for me.
<gp5st1> ManateeLazyCat: i forget, just search for apt p2p
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: try typing act, then hit tab
<^robertj> how well behaved is the 5670 with the propietary drivers & compiz?
<Gartral> Starminn: im on the crappy Empathy chat
<Gartral> actionparsnip i know how it should work, but your name isn't completling
<Starminn> Gartral: Ah, Pidgin here. *shrug* Not sure if that matters though.
<Secret128> Hey im trying to install perl from windows xp
<Secret128>  i mean
<Secret128> ubuntu
<ohsix> ubuntu
<daRuffian> irssi works with tab complete as well
<Secret128> becuase when i try it always gives me a error and crashes
<ActionParsnip> mezimezim: what version is the windows OS?
<Gartral> daRuffian: no page keys on my keyboard kinda inhibits irssi.
<gp5st1> any help with upstart not seeing new conf files in /etc/init/?
<daRuffian> Gartral: ah...
<Secret128> when i try installing it from the disk on windows xp
<ohsix> Gartral: not even on fn+arrows or other keys?
<mezimezim> vista home edition
<Gartral> ohsix: no fn keys either
<daRuffian> Gartral: what is it a solaris key board?
<daRuffian> lol
<Gartral> ohsix daRuffian go google the CR-48 and look at it's keyboard.
<feyd> how can I get the bootsplash back after installing NVIDIA drivers?
<ActionParsnip> mezimezim: yuo can resize the ntfs in the ubuntu cd
<mezimezim> ok
<ManateeLazyCat> gp5st1: I found many package about apt p2p, which is best?
<ManateeLazyCat> gp5st1: And how about download speed?
<daRuffian> Gartral: awsome...when will it be lanced to the public?
<mezimezim> ActionParsnip: that's what I thought, but I can't find the way to do so with the installer
<EmuAlert> Huh, now xml documents still open in firefox but create a gedit window titled "opening yourfile.xml" for 10 seconds before it closes.
<ActionParsnip> feyd: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/   use until the embedded video
<ActionParsnip> !resize | mezimezim
<Secret128> windows xp pro
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot
<Secret128> how do you install it
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest60662> okay, I have a server up and running and When lets say one user moves a file to the everyone folder, another file can access it but not be able to delete or change it. I just learned of thei create mask = 0765 will that help any?
<Secret128> without starting up windows xp pro
<Guest60662>  and if not how may I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest60662: make the owning user have full access but the group have read only access
<mezimezim> ActionParsnip: sure enough:) but the "resize" option is greyed in the installer....
<Secret128> so any idear how i can do it
<ActionParsnip> Secret128: do what? Your broken up question made no sense
<Guest60662> ActionParsnip...that is the issue, the group need read and write
<Guest60662> they only have read
<ActionParsnip> Guest60662: write access also allows delete
<Secret128> install it without loading windows xp pro up
<gp5st1> ManateeLazyCat: i'm not sure. i believe there is an offical one. i'd work from there
<bc81_> EmuAlert: you must edit or delete the file /.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Nitrohax> Guest60662, what are using to try and resize?
<Secret128> like from the startup menu
<rionstrife> ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/FcUJU0RX
<ActionParsnip> Secret128: use a virtualbox / vmware
<Secret128> no
<Secret128> i just want to install it
<rionstrife> i think i dont have a problem with my grub.because its default..
<Secret128> on my laptop
<mickster04> Secret128: that doesn't make any sense, you don't ever have to boot into it once you have installed it, but why bother installing it?
<Secret128> i want it as the os not windows xp as the os
<Secret128> its not installed
<Gartral> daRuffian: they will not be released too the general public. Acer, Dell, And Samsung will be releasing their own Chromebooks in a few month, US only for now...
<Secret128> though
<rionstrife> i have about 50 server here.an all of it's hang on grub kernel selection.
<Guest60662> I have a samba shar set up, one windows client can connect to the folder "everyone" and add files. but thoughs files do not allow anyone else to have write access. they only have read onlye. even after giving them proper permissions
<Nitrohax> Secret128, you want to haev the primary OS as windows, and a vbox for linux?
<mickster04> Secret128: so you want ubuntu as the OS, not xp, but you want to install xp anyway?
<ActionParsnip> rionstrife: mine is pretty much the same except I have #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0   uncommented
<Secret128> no Ubuntu as the main os
<mickster04> Secret128: well just install it?
<rionstrife> ActionParsnip:okay i try to comment it
<Secret128> ive installed windows
<mickster04> Secret128: so?
<Secret128> im trying to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Secret128: yes, you can install the windows OS in a virtual system....
<mezimezim> ActionParsnip: ubuntu installer does not detect windows, here, it shows that ubuntu detects another OS : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<ActionParsnip> Secret128: so you have a TRUE install of windows and want to access it?
<mickster04> Secret128: well just put the disk in and boot off it
<Secret128> from windows like you install other things with a disk on windows
<rionstrife> ActionParsnip:so what i have to do..?
<Secret128> how do i goto the bootup menu
<rionstrife> uncomment it..?
<ActionParsnip> Secret128: you CAN but it's known to cause data corruption
<Nitrohax> Secret, install the ubuntu OS, then go to the sunmocrosystems site and d/l Vbox and then install windows in that
<Gartral> does anyone know if the freaking clone system REMOVES installed crap that isn't on the list?
<mezimezim> Parsnip: I did it with 10.04, now I am trying to install 10.10...no detection
<mickster04> Secret128: press f8 at start up usually, change bios settings i can't think of much else?
<ActionParsnip> Secret128: can you also target me so your text highlights like I am to you
<ActionParsnip> rionstrife: edit the file, then run: sudo update-grub
<ohsix> Gartral: it doesn't, it just sets new selections
<ActionParsnip> mezimezim: then resize with Lucid CD, then boot to maverick CD and install to the free space
<Gartral> ohsix: is there a way too force thr functionality i'm looking for?
<EmuAlert> bc81_, Thanks, fixed it. It's handy to have everything somewhere in a plaintext file
<mezimezim> yep :( I gave away my Lucid CD :(
<mickster04> Secret128: then select the cd as the boot option
<mezimezim> will download again
<feyd> ActionParsnip: I had part of this process done, missed some of it though, thanks for the link, giving it a whirl
<ActionParsnip> mezimezim: gah
<mezimezim> indeed!
<ActionParsnip> feyd: I always use it no matter what video chip, just makes life simpler
<ohsix> Gartral: i don't know of anything that will remove packages not in a list
<bc81_> EmuAlert: yes, very hand file.  remember that will come in handy again, i'm sure!! :)
<ActionParsnip> mezimezim: thats all I got. I don't dual boot and if I did I would PLAN my partitions so I didn't need to mess with resizing. Installing Other OSes (like Windows) to a portion of the available space instead of the default 100% can save you effort and risk
<ohsix> Gartral: oh, hey; this works, dpkg --get-selections > selections, dpkg --clear-selections, dpkg --set-selections < selections
<Gartral> daRuffian: if you want more info on the Chromebooks go ahead and pm me
<rionstrife> ActionParsnip:still same error..
<ohsix> Gartral: careful with dpkg --clear-selections ;]
<rionstrife> i plugged off the power supply cable.and i power on my ubuntu box.its still hang..
<Gartral> ohsix: and in context too the clone file i have?
<rionstrife> after i press enter on keyboard it doesnt problem.
<Sheldon> Is there anyone know how to use RuiJie authenticate in China carmp net?
<ohsix> Gartral: forget the !clone message, just do it with dpkg, using aptitude is an attempt to skip packages that were automatically installed in the list
<Sheldon> Is there anyone know how to use RuiJie authenticate in China camp net? Please help!
<ActionParsnip> rionstrife: here is mine to compare: http://pastebin.com/EkxF2zg8
<mickster04> !patience ~ Sheldon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rionstrife> ActionParsnip:version 10.10?
<Gartral> ohsix: I don't understand, do I use the clone file i have? how does this new method work?
<ActionParsnip> rionstrife: its lucid (10.04) but grub2 is grub2
<ActionParsnip> rionstrife: could ask in #grub as well
<rionstrife> ActionParsnip:okay thanks :D
<mickster04> does anybody have a UK style keyboard, mind telling me where the pipe is? I have a US style but am using putty thru a UK server (uni) and it's not letting me change from UK layout, I can't see where the pipe is it's a bit like ¦
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: left of Z
<ohsix> mickster04: under backspace, press shift, unshifted should be a backslash (\)
<edbian> mickster04, That thing you just typed is a pipe
<Gartral> mickster04: UK english or UK international?
<bc81_> mickster04: you can always use a character map to copy a pipe :P
<ohsix> edbian: not the ascii one
<Sheldon> When I use 'sudo /etc/ini.d/networing restart' to restart my network, but I got 'failed to bring up eth0',Why???
<Gartral> bc81_: no he cant.
<edbian> ohsix, mmm
<Sheldon> anybody know?
<ActionParsnip> Sheldon: does it have a module?
<Gartral> Sheldon: look at ifconfig.
<Sheldon> No
<Starminn> mickster04: Next to the Z. SHIFT+backslash
<Sheldon> I can see eth0 and loop and wlan0 in ifconfig
<Gartral> Sheldon: if you don't have a kernel module for your ethernet card, you arent going too get online with it anytime soon
<Starminn> mickster04: At least that's what the picture I looked up online is showing.
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: ah, I don't have that key :/ ohsix that's where it is on my keyboard below backspace, edbian there is a solid one too? i figured they were different Gartral i dunno
<Gartral> Starminn: no-one can help him till he figures out which of the 8 various UK keyboards he has is.
<mickster04> Starminn: yeah no :/
<Starminn> Gartral: 8 variations? Yikes... good point.
<mickster04> nm
<mezimezim> thanks ActionPArsnip
<daRuffian> mode /i
<mickster04> !hello ¦ me
<daRuffian> doubt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ohsix> i've never seen a keyboard with it next to the Z, i must be confused; is that the uk keyboard?
<mickster04> yeah that pipe doesn't work :(
<Gartral> mickster04: ask your tech dept. if they have a us keymap they can load into the workstation. or better yet, a US keyboard.
<Starminn> ohsix:  was seeing this one: http://www.bristol.ac.uk/is/learning/documentation/keyboard-1/keyboard-r1-6.gif
<mickster04> ohsix: my one isn't but the keyboard laytout putty is seeing is UK
<mickster04> Gartral: I am using a US keyboard, the layout the server is seeing is UK
<Roasted> I just formatted my sandisk sansa mp3 player through the interface, and now it won't show up as a device within ubuntu. even fdisk -l doesn't show it as being recognized. what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: just copy and paste the character from the channel
<Gartral> mickster04: that's reading the OS's keymap, which if your in windows, is next to a turd in usefullness...
<Starminn> mickster04: System->Preferences->Keyboard change it then
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: unplug it and plug it back in, maybe
<Gartral> actionparsnip that's going too fail, he's using putty, the second you paste into putty it sends the command, that's not what he wants.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, tried that many times.
<Gartral> Roasted: a sansa e200?
<Roasted> Gartral, nah. Its a Fuze of some sort.
<mickster04> Gartral: so yeah, the pc i am on is windows, set to US keyboard, the linux server in england, which is what i am sshing to, is probably UK, is there a way to change the keyboard layout in terminal ? :p
<mickster04> can someone give me a pipe to copy?
<bc81_> |||||||| | | | | |
<mickster04> !cookie  | me
<ubottu> me: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bc81_> take your pick
<mickster04> huzzah!
<Gartral> Roasted: you TOASTED it.. never ever ever format a MTP device.. you're going too have too break it open, attach a JTAG cable, and reimage it with a firmware file
<bc81_> mickster what if you hold ctrl+shift and type u007c     that makes a pipe:  |
<Roasted> Gartral, I formatted it within the Sandisk interface, not within GParted or anything.
<Roasted> Gartral, if I toasted it, it shouldn't be in the interface.
<Gartral> Roasted: you *might* be able too recover it with the Rockbox Loader.
<Roasted> Gartral, I'm not trying to recover any music. I just wanted to reset it o factory settings.
<Gartral> Roasted: I toasted an e250 that ended up doing exactly the same thing.
<bc81_> mickster04: see above (if you didn't get the signal)
<Roasted> Gartral, then fail on sandisk for having it in the fn interface.
<Gartral> Roasted: that's what the rockbox loader will do.
<Roasted> That's ridiculous.
<Roasted> So how do I fix it? Rockbox loader? Is that a linux thing?
<Gartral> Roasted: it isn't sandisk's fault the the system you plugged it into would let you format the device.
<mickster04> c
<Gartral> Roasted: www.rockbox.org
<Starminn> Speaking of Rockbox I was about to ask how I can give it permission to write the loader to my device.
<Roasted> Gartral, I didn't have it plugged in.
<mickster04> nope :p
<Roasted> Gartral, I formatted it WITHIN the SANDISK interface.
<Roasted> Gartral, it was a feature within the sandisk menu.
<Gartral> Roasted: ohh.. that's odd...
<Roasted> Gartral, If that bricked this thing, it is ABSOLUTELY their fault.
<Roasted> I can understand if I used gparted or something, but I didn't.
<Gartral> Roasted: indeed it is
<Roasted> Gartral, I mean, it turns on and stuff. Ubuntu just doesn't recognize it.....
<Gartral> Roasted: ohhhhhh
<Roasted> Gartral, I backed up my music and wanted to push it back onto the device, but no such luck.
<Gartral> Roasted: it's stuck in SCP mode.
<richardcavell> Will 64-bit programs work on 32-bit Ubuntu at all?
<Gartral> Roasted: this is an entirly different problem. power it down, and hold the "left" or >> and keep it depressed while plugging it in.
<Roasted> Gartral, why are you such a genius.
<Gartral> richardcavell: yes, but you'll have some very severe stability and speed issues.
<Roasted> Gartral, how did you know that
<AbhijiT> richardcavell, no
<AbhijiT> gardar, no
<richardcavell> So they won't even load?
<Gartral> Roasted: I'm a Rockbox dev, we had a HELUVA time with those sansas.
<AbhijiT> richardcavell, 64 bit application wont run on 32 bit os
<Roasted> Gartral, ehh, I'm getting an error mounting it though
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: 64bit apps runing in 32bit OS?
<Roasted> Gartral, but it DID pop up as if it recognized it being a device.
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: really? didn't know that
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, :D
<Gartral> Roasted: what's the error?
<russell__> Hi, I need some help getting X back - it appears that the Ati drivers have stopped x from displaying anything - anyone? I just need to set  it back to normal pre-install ubuntu -state
<Roasted> Gartral, Could not display "gphoto2://[usb:001,060]/"
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: as far as I am aware, 64bit wil not run in 32bit. You can however do the other ways around
<Roasted> Gartral, with a DBus error
<judgepg> russell__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gartral> Roasted: hah. you need too set the udev rule corectly.
<Roasted> Gartral, how would I do that
<Gartral> Roasted: -grumble- I'll need too look around, Google with me.. Sansa fuse udev ubuntu 10.10
<russell__> judepg : how can I confirm this has changed, I've tried reverting back to a previous xorg.conf file but still no x-display - im limited to terminal now
<Gartral> who asked about the rockbox loader?
<judgepg> russell__: run that command, and then type: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<judgepg> russell__: sudo !!
<russell__> judgepg : sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<Gartral> Starminn: the easiest, though most "insecure" way, is run the loader with sudo/
<Roasted> Gartral, I'm not finding too much. Some users say "I wrote a udev rule" and paste it but I have *zero* idea what to do from there.
<judgepg> russell__: you did: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Roasted> sigh
<Starminn> Gartral: I know of that but was looking for an alternative
<Roasted> "Could not lock the device"
<judgepg> russell__: just use tab for auto-completion
<russell__> judgepg : Yeh, it came back with command not found - I take it this maybe be the issue?
<Gartral> Starminn: that's going too require alot. the Rockbox loader bypasses caching and needs too probe hardware directly...  it really is just easier too run it with sudo
<judgepg> russell__: try sudo init 2
<judgepg> russell__: then perhaps: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Gartral> Roasted: ok, where did you find said udev file?
<Chipzzz> russell__: if the ATI drivers won't work for you, getting rid of them is not as easy as you might think... Full instructions are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<Roasted> Gartral, on a search of ubuntu forums. ALso - I set the USB mode to MCP or whatever it is and it mounts fine...
<Roasted> MSC*
<judgepg> russell__: sorry, type: "sudo service gdm stop" and then "sudo service gdm start"
<Gartral> Roasted: ok, you figured it out, glad i could help!
<Roasted> MTP gives me the error tho, Gartral
<Roasted> I thought MTP was what I wanted?
<Gartral> Roasted: MSC will wotk too, but it can lock up like it did before if the OS tries too access it too early..
<Roasted> Gartral, lock up like it did before???
<judgepg> russell__: You may need to be in another display to do this, press CTRL+ALT+F1 and then type "sudo service gdm stop" followed by "sudo service gdm start"  When done, press CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to this display
<Gartral> Roasted: you should try the rockbox firmware, we spent alot of time making sure our firmwares work with all oses
<Roasted> can I flash it within ubuntu?
<Sarajevo> Hello guys
<Gartral> Roasted: yes.
<Sarajevo> Ok
<Sarajevo> I wont be pathetic
<bc81_> lol
<russell__> judgepg : would restarting also resolve this? as im ssh remotely at the mo
<Sarajevo> But I really need someone to buy me an internet domain chatomania.org
<Sarajevo> I dont have any money and or paypal account
<russell__> Chipzzz : yeh thanks, I followed that guide to remove everything - but no joy.
<judgepg> russell__: Yes a reboot will do the trick, but you're not in a windows world anymore :)
<mickster04> Sarajevo: sounds like a nigerian scam to me :p
<Sarajevo> Id be really thankful if u bought me that domain
<Sarajevo> Hhaah mickster04
<Gartral> Roasted: there's one minor step you have too alter too get it too work in ubuntu though, but it isn't even a big deal
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sarajevo> Im not askin for money,  i just need someone to buy me a $8 domain
<Sarajevo> thats all
<Sarajevo> chatomania.org
<Sarajevo> thx
<bc81_> !ot | Sarajevo
<ubottu> Sarajevo: please see above
<Roasted> Gartral, I find it weird gparted says this device is unallocated, yet I can mount it and write music to this exact partition
<Sarajevo> Ok
<Chipzzz> russell__: did it work with the radeon driver (before you installed the ATI driver)?
<Roasted> Gartral, I wonder whatw ould happen if I create a fat partiion?
<Gartral> Roasted: that's because the Sansa Firmware tries too "protect" the filesystem...
<cryptodira> folks, I have got a 'gosh-darn' frustrating problem here.... a while back I farkled my top panel and have since been unable to completely restore it to "fresh install" status,  I have, however, been able to provide the functionality I want by means of the custom application launcher,,, the problem is that these 'CAP' items do NOT survive a reboot... what am I doing incorrectly?
<Gartral> Roasted: then you really WOULD need too reflash.
<Roasted> Gartral, I see. I'm just trying to figure out how I can rename it. I did it before.
<Roasted> the partition ID or whatetver
<Gartral> Roasted: ohh.. right click the partition nautilus.
<bc81_> cryptodira: you tried resetting your panel to default statys?
<Gartral> partition IN nautilus
<bc81_> !panel | cryptodira
<Roasted> Gartral, within /media?
<bc81_> !panels | cryptodira
<ubottu> cryptodira: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<russell__> judgepg : no joy - only terminal :(
<russell__> judgepg : it boots way to quick
<nertil> sup
<Gartral> open the mp3 player in the Places menu, and in the left hand panel, right click the Sansa Fuse icon
<cryptodira> bc81_, yes, i did that,,, it did NOT restore everything to fresh install status, namely NO volume slider or network manager apps
<russell__> judgepg : how can I tell if it is using xorg.conf?
<sprockets2> How do you change desktop managers
<Chipzzz> russell__: if you removed the ATI drivers & put back the radeon one, you still have to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"
<sprockets2> I need one that is minimal on the cpu/memory usage
<Nitrohax> sprockets2, you mean you want the crazy cool graphics from fuzion?
<russell__> Chipzzz : I just ran that command , rebooted but still the same - no x
<sprockets2> no
<sprockets2> haha
<Nitrohax> sprockets2, have you thought about the lde interface?
<sprockets2> God thatd be terrible
<sprockets2> Yes LDE would be great
<sprockets2> LDXE isnt it
<FloodBot2> sprockets2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc81_> lxde
<sprockets2> so what do I just download it and im golden, ahh im sure ther eis a tut on google
<sprockets2> disregard
<Nitrohax> sprockets2, yes lxde there is a version of lubuntu but i don't belive it's totally supported
<sprockets2> woot youtube tutorial
<cryptodira> bc81_,  those two items i can create with the custom app launcher... but they fail to survive a reboot, nor do any other items that I add from the applications group stay put after a reboot... hence, i must be doing something incorrectly
<mobius2> greetings Ubuntu channel
<Nitrohax> sprockets2, LOL. it worked for me pretty good
<ActionParsnip> sprockets2: flwm is as light as they come :)
<mickster04> greetings mobius2
<ActionParsnip> sprockets2: or just use openbox which is what LXDE uses but you won't have the nice LXDE stuffs
<mobius2> I am trying to make an older usb webcam work in linux... I am pretty sure it does not have a native linux driver.... the camera model is Ezonics EZ cam II does anyone here have any idea if this cam even works in linux at all?
<Roasted> Gartral, yeah not seeing how to rename it. but whatever, I'll figure it out.
<Roasted> Gartral, appreciate your help bro.
<sprockets2> im going to try LXDE
<mickster04> mobius2: just plug it in and see
<Nitrohax> mobius2, have you tried to use a program called cheese?
<mickster04> mobius2: there will be a generic usb webcam driver that may well work
<bc81_> cryptodira: when you log in, you try choosing a different session?
<mobius2> I have attempted camorama as well as cheese to no avail
<ActionParsnip> mobius2: run:  lsusb    one line will identify the device, websearch the 8 character hex id. The make and model is fairly worthless
<Chipzzz> russell__: if you type "lsmod | grep radeon" do you get several lines back?
<cryptodira> bc81_, no, i have not tried that.
<mobius2> ActionParsnip,  thanks I will try that
<ActionParsnip> mobius2: as Nitrohax says, cheese is a god first stop. It may just work. If not use the lsusb ID
<Gartral> Roasted: you can rename it from Rockbox.
<suicidalminds> Hello, I'm trying to run a .jar file, but it is being blocked.  How do I unblock it for use?
<qwerty1> can 10.04 be installed so I can run it or windows 7....I know 10.10 can but wasn't sure if it works both ways
<arand> qwerty1: Yes
<bc81_> suicidalminds: make sure it's executable.  right-click Properties, Permission, Executable
<ActionParsnip> qwerty1: all the releases can dual boot
<cryptodira> bc81_, IF a different login session works and my main one does not....where does that tell me to look for a solution?   if another session does not work... does that then tell me to look elswhere?
<mobius2> well i just learned there is no driver for the cam
<mobius2> bummer
<mickster04> mobius2: webcams are dirt cheap now
<qwerty1> arand...when I burned the disc for windows it always wants to download the 10.10 version although I selected 10.04 on the previous screen
<mobius2> thanks for that lesson on how to find that info out though :)
<russell__> Chipzzz : Nothing is returned
<Gartral> qwerty1: yes, any and all linux distros, unless they came MARKED specifically for a purpose that requires the whole drive, can peacfully co-exist with windows, macOSX, and bsd
<mobius2> i totally leanred something!
<bc81_> cryptodira: i don't know, sorry.  running that command should reset your panel to default.  after that i don't know how to halp you
<mobius2> thanks man laters ubuntu channel
<qwerty1> sweet
<nixjr> wehn using synaptic package manager, ti shows the latest version of vlc to be 1.0.3-1ubuntu1.5, on vlc's homepage the latest is 1.1.7, why are they so vastly different, and why should i use one over the other?
<cryptodira> bc81_,  you are correct... it does partially fail tho,  Thank You for your help
<russell__> Chipzzz : ideally I need to re-install the radeon driver, the pc boots up but in low graphics mode and shows just a terminal within x
<bc81_> !latest | nixjr
<ubottu> nixjr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<arand> qwerty1: You can always download directly from http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Gartral> removing evolution isn't going too break anything (other than mailto:) right?
<mokweon> no
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: as long as you keep evolution-data-server-common yes
<Chipzzz> russell__: you did not reinstall the radeon driver... "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati", "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri" sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-org-core", sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: its a non-sensical dep of gnome-panel
<ubutartar> ok, i can not use firefox in xubuntu?
<edbian> ubutartar, sure you can
<bc81_> you can use it, yes
<ActionParsnip> ubutartar: if you want to not use it, you don't have to
<arand> Gartral: I don't know how the calendar/clock applet will fare...
<Chipzzz> russell__: (missing some quotes back there... sorry)
<nixjr> bc81_, do you mean that vlc hasnt been stable since 1.0.6? surely they test their software
<suicidalminds> Hello
<edbian> ActionParsnip, 'if you want to not use it, you don't have to'
<apet4u> Hello everyone
<suicidalminds> can anyone help me?
<daRuffian> Anyone know of a command/bash script for viewing news headlines?
<edbian> suicidalminds, that's what we're here to do
<bc81_> nixjr: vlc is quite stable for me, and always has been
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: you can log a bug if you like. I gave you the command to get 1.1.7 :)
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<br10ta10> !ask | suicidalminds
<ubottu> suicidalminds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mokweon> Does anyone know how i can make the adobe pdf webview feature  work with chromium?
<ubutartar> xD
<suicidalminds> I'm trying to run a .jar file, but when I do the archive manager pops up.  When I open with java 6 open jdk, it says
<ActionParsnip> edbian: I certainly don't use it
<mickster04> daRuffian: that's not really support related, try commandlinefu.com
<suicidalminds> "Blocked: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java -jar
<edbian> ActionParsnip, I was just commenting on the readability of the sentence :)
<suicidalminds> How do I unblock it to run it?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: it makes sense...
<daRuffian> mickster04: k thanks
<edbian> ActionParsnip, forget it
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, thanks for that, i guess i was more wondering why it was the way ti was, not so muich how to get around it
<suicidalminds> I'm pretty new to this linux stuff
<uRock> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Nitrohax> suicidalminds, it all changes tomrrow
<suicidalminds> tomorrow?
<suicidalminds> I don't understand
<FrankBro> Anyone know a software like intel's thread profiler that will let me see the timeline of a multi-threaded program made with pthread ?
<bc81_> nixjr: you can look at the changelog for VLC to see what the differences are (if that's what you mean)
<suicidalminds> How can I run this java file?
<ActionParsnip> suicidalminds: I'd right click it and select 'open with', then manually enter the command to run it wish. If you ae unsure where 'java' is, run: which java   in a terminal. Write that in the command box then tell the OS to remember the association
<mickster04> suicidalminds: have you checked the permissions allow it to be executed?
<gaelfx> Do HP Pavilions generally play well with ubuntu?
<Gartral> how do I force a right click from a left click? I can't right click the menu too get too the add sources options..
<suicidalminds> I see, I'm unsure how to do that, oh, how can I check the permission?
<nixjr> bc81_, i mean if vlc developers test their program and decide its stable enough for release, what ahve the ubuntu team found that makes them decide to hold off for several releases
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: its a WIDE range of models within the pavillion family so there is no single answer
<mickster04> Gartral: as far as i am aware, but there will probably always be special cases, so it might depend on what the specs are?
<ubutartar> want to play dark orbit in xubuntu 8,04? firefox is buggy..what do i use instead?
<mickster04> ubutartar: a supported version of ubuntu for a start
<ActionParsnip> ubutartar: try another browser..
<mickster04> *xubuntu
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: well, are there any common problems with them then?
<apet4u> I am having a little trouble with the Ath5k driver for an Atheros ar5006eg card it works as long as im not on a protected WPA/2 and i do have trouble staying connected to WEP connections ive been to most of the support sites and read but i cant find a solution to my problem.... can anyone actually help me and talk me through it...
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: most likely not
<Sir_Leto> @Ubutartar try google chrome.
<mokweon> Does anyone know how i can view PDF files on chromium?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: the problems will most likely be as varied as any other laptop range available
<ubutartar> yup those were my first thoughts/actions... no space; in the process
<gaelfx> the most major problem I have is I'm buying computers in China, and it's really hard to get a straight answer about actual hardware configs
<mickster04> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chris__> hello room
<suicidalminds> ActionParsnip, I typed java -jar blabla.jar, but it says Unable to access jarfile blabla.jar
<Sereph> whats an app for ubuntu that does instant messaging and facebook chat?
<ubutartar> a BROWSER THAT HAS Flash native maybe <<oops.
<mokweon> Sereph pidgin
<Sereph> mokweon: facebook chat seems to have broken for me on it
<russell__> Chipzzz : thanks for that, ive ran all of those commands, but when I run xorg configure command it says its not installed?! but it is...?
<mokweon> Sereph: Mine worked okay hhmmm
<Sir_Leto> Ubuntu has that built in, I believe
<AbhijiT> hi chris__
<suicidalminds> My .jar file is being  blocked, how do I fix that?  It wont run
<Chipzzz> russell__: type "lsmod | grep radeon" again & make sure you have ttm, drm_kms_helper, drm, and i2c_algo_bit installed
<impreziv> So is anyone very informed about processor endianness?
<ubutartar> well the "built in one didnt work?
<suicidalminds> I'm so used to Windows
<Sereph> suicidalminds: whats the output of ls -l blahblah.jar
<russell__> Chipzzz : nothing is returned :(
<suicidalminds> What do you mean Sereph?
<russell__> Chipzzz : using a 4850 card by the way
<Gartral> impreziv: depends. most CPUs can run with both big and little endian.
<Sereph> suicidalminds: you are in a terminal yes?
<suicidalminds> yes, I am
<Sereph> suicidalminds: well type ls -l /path/to/jarfile
<Sereph> and tell me what comes up
<suicidalminds> cannot access /downloads/
<suicidalminds> lol
<suicidalminds> I don't know what I'm doing ?
<Sereph> ls -l /downloads
<suicidalminds> same message, no such file or directory
<Chipzzz> russell__: I have a HD 2400 that tried it's best do drive me nuts ;)
<apet4u> I Believe the problem to be with my wireless card is that its not encrypting correctly
<apet4u> can anyone please help me?
<Sereph> suicidalminds: what is /downloads
<coraxx> hey all.  When logging in to Ubuntu after selecting a specific language/country, it asks if I want to "Update names" or "Keep old names" (home directories names) ... if I accidently choose "Update names" and wont to reverse that to the original English, how do I do that ? ....anyone ?
<suicidalminds> that's the folder or location of where the file is located
<coraxx> *want
<Sereph> suicidalminds: well why dont you have permission to view it
<russell__> Chipzzz : haha! any ideas where to go with this mate? nothing is displayed on lsmod still
<suicidalminds> i have no idea?
<suicidalminds> i typed dir and it shows up
<Sereph> suicidalminds: there is no dir command in linux
<Chipzzz> russell__: don't worry, we'll get it working... try typing "lsmod | grep fglrx" & see if the ati drivers got loaded instead
<Sereph> oh wait there is
<Sereph> huh
<suicidalminds> oh, well, it worked in the terminal
<Sereph> i thought that was a dos thing
<Sereph> ls is better
<russell__> Chipzzz : yeh fglrx                2703937  43
<suicidalminds> it is, i've used it before in dos
<suicidalminds> tried it on ubuntu lol
<suicidalminds> so how do i run this .jar java file?
<Sereph> suicidalminds: pm me please
<ubutartar_> k..
<suicidalminds> ok
<apet4u> please can anyone help me with this wireless card issure
<apet4u> issue?
<apet4u> 8
<gaelfx> apet4u: what driver are you using?
<apet4u> ath5k
<gaelfx> apet4u: and what kind of car is it?
<gaelfx> *card
<apet4u> atheros ar5006eg
<Chipzzz> russell__: I thought so.... hang on just a minute... I'll brb
<coraxx> hey all. When logging in to Ubuntu after selecting a specific language/country, it asks if I want to "Update names" or "Keep old names" (home directories names) ... if I accidently choose "Update names" and want to reverse that to the original English, how do I do that ? ....anyone ? (that should be an easy one for you teckies :-) )
<apet4u> gaelfx: i found a site that sapported it but couldnt find a fix
<apet4u> im having problems with secured networks if its WPA i cannot connect at all and WEP will let me connect but after a while i get kicked off and have to reboot to get it to connect again
<russell_1> Chipzzz : Sorry about that - back now
<Sheldon> 这里有人了解锐捷吗?
<qwerty1> so at install of 10.04 its says initramfs unable to find medium conatinig a live file system...built in commands....what do I type?
<coraxx> apet4u: have you tried to install the "backport-kernel-modules" package ? ...just curious.
<AbhijiT> !cn | Sheldon
<ubottu> Sheldon: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<apet4u> dont think so
<Chipzzz> russell_1: Me too... got it figured out... will give you the commands
<Chipzzz> russell_1: start out with "sudo su" so you don't have to sudo everything
<russell_1> Chipzzz : fantastic, thanks mate
<apet4u> coraxx: were can i find those?
<joljam>  I am getting the  message "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" when  use sudo fdisk -l in ubuntu lucid
<coraxx> apet4u: ever since the ath5k and its predessesor was includes in the kernel modules they have been nothing but trouble ... some of the fixes (not all) how been known to be included in the backport-packages (used it once myself, when I couldn't even get the card to work at all)
<Chipzzz> russell_1: then "/usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh", "apt-get remove --purge fglrx*", "apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon"
<Chipzzz> russell_1: that will get rid of all the old junk
<russell_1> Chipzzz : /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
<apet4u> coraxx: Im willing to try it... cause it seems to work fine as long as the connection is unsecured
<Chipzzz> russell_1: excellent!... continue
<russell_1> Chipzzz : then cannot locate any of the packages
<ActionParsnip> joljam: sounds like a bad drive. I'd grab the ultimate boot cd and test the drive using the manufacturers tool
<gaelfx> apet4u: those backports are most easily found in Synaptic
<apet4u> thankies ill go fetch them
<gaelfx> apet4u: just search for backports ath
<russell_1> Chipzzz : ok - then it removed a couple
<coraxx> apet4u: in the repository you should find something like "linux-backports-modules-wireless-" (and the depeding on your Ubuntu dist, the name of it)
<Chipzzz> russell_1: install the new stuff with: "apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati", "apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri", "apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core"
<joljam> ActionParsnip To begin with.. I got this message when I noted that my sd card was not detected...
<Chipzzz> russell_1: and finally, reconfig it all with: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<coraxx> apet4u: is it installed on a HP Laptop ...just curious as some of them have problem with that card.
<Gartral> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<coraxx> hey all. When logging in to Ubuntu after selecting a specific language/country, it asks if I want to "Update names" or "Keep old names" (home directories names) ... if I accidently choose "Update names" and want to reverse that to the original English, how do I do that ? ....anyone ? (come on guys...that's gotta be an easy one ...are you really gonna avoid an easy one)
<apet4u> coraxx: its an ACER Aspire5520
<joseph__> I have a minor problem. Whenever I use the folder shortcuts in Places, it redirects me to the archive manager instead.
<ohsix> coraxx: log back in in english and it should ask the same thing
<coraxx> apet4u: ah ok...no worries then
<russell_1> Chipzzz : ok ran them all
<tator> i just loaded ubuntu so far i dont like it thinking about trying suse linux
<Chipzzz> russell_1: and the dpkg-reconfigure?
<coraxx> ohsix: it doesn't  (if it was _that_ easy ...I would be embarrased to be here ;-) )
<ubutartar_> ok if i apt-get swiftfox and it tells me its not there, i have no internet right?
<tator> downloading suse now
<russell_1> Chipzzz : yeh, no result, just ran without error :)
<Chipzzz> russell_1: excellent... cross your fingers & reboot
<ohsix> coraxx: try running xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<semitones> Hey -- I'm looking for a replacement for gnome-panel to replicate some of the useful features of the windows 7 taskbar, namely the ability to group program windows together and show full previews when you hover your mouse over the icon. Is DeskbarX a good program for that, or should I use something else?
<ubutartar_> xD
<ActionParsnip> ubutartar_: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<ohsix> coraxx: it's the same thing thats run with your session
<coraxx> ohsix: I did ...and it didn't work ...it didn't change the dirs
<russell_1> Chipzzz : haha, thanks mate, ill be back shortly :)
<ohsix> coraxx: what did the directories actually change to?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: http://deviceguru.com/making-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7/
<Chipzzz> russell_1: I have my fingers crossed too ;)
<apet4u> coraxx: I cannot find any that are specificly for ATH
<ubutartar_> ActionParsnip: yea thats the command we used exactlym in the second part, without doing the first
<coraxx> ohsix: The Danish names ....  the critical one is the "Desktop" which is now reffered to as "Skrivebord"
<ActionParsnip> ubutartar_: then you need to either add the repo, or use the deb file
<coraxx> apet4u: I'm not sure what you mean ...what do you mean ?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, Thanks, but I've already looked at that. I'm interesed in if anyone has first hand experience using something like DeskbarX :)
<ubutartar_> ActionParsnip: i'm trying to get this human to do this and he keeps being add and shutting the pc down...
<ubutartar_> he's running off a usb stick..
<apet4u> coraxx: I went to the Synapitc package manager and typed in what you told me to search and got 0 results
<ohsix> coraxx: it looks like you have to change the default language again to do it
<Osmodivs> If I reinstal Xorg, Will all my settings be reseted?
<coraxx> apet4u: please (re)type what you've search for
<Gartral> how do i install a local deb in command line? gdebi is gone.
<ohsix> coraxx: there's also .config/user-dirs.locale and user-dirs.dirs
<ubutartar_> firefox and network probably arew getting scattered all over the drive..
<russell__> Chipzzz : it booted, how can I check ? lsmod?
<apet4u> coraxx: " Backport ath"
<ActionParsnip> semitones: do you mean dockbarx?
<Chipzzz> russell__: yup... lsmod | grep radeon
<coraxx> ohsix: YES ...that was one of the things I was looking for...the damn location of the setting...thanx man...let me just check it out
<ohsix> coraxx: strace is your friend
<russell__> Chipzzz : Nothing :*(
<Gartral> how do i install a local deb in command line? gdebi is gone.
<ActionParsnip> semitones: I've used that script before, just for a giggle
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<russell__> Chipzzz : is it related to xorg.conf?
<Chipzzz> russell_: scary!
<ubutartar_> does ubuntu support wifi n yet?
<coraxx> apet4u: (if you noticed, I did not ask for you to search for "ATH" at any time...some other chatter said that ...please look at my search string again)
<semitones> ActionParsnip, yeah, docbarx. What did I say lol
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: deb files which are double clicked now open in software centre
<Jordan_U> ubutartar_: Yes, and it has for a while.
<ubutartar_> rly? how and how long?
<coraxx> ohsix: strace ?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, what was your experience with it?
<joseph__> Hello all. I'm just looking how to fix my shortcut folders in Places. Whenever I click on them, I get sent to the archive manager instead of the folder I want.
<ohsix> coraxx: it traces system calls, try strace xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<Jordan_U> ubutartar_: Of course not all wireless cards are supported. I believe all Atheros cards have full support, including N hardware.
<Chipzzz> russell__: try lsmod | grep fglrx
<ubutartar_> woot
<russell__> Chipzzz : yeh, its still there :(
<ubutartar_> so netgear router with a pc using atheros ap is good and should work?
<nogh_n95> Ii
<nogh_n95> Hi
<Chipzzz> russell__: I don't understand... we purged it...
<apet4u> coraxx: sry :3 your right
<russell__> Chipzzz : the thing is, x is kinda running in low graphics mode with just the terminal - don't know if that has anything to do with that
<coraxx> apet4u: no worries :-)
<ActionParsnip> semitones: was ok, does what it says on the tin
<coraxx> ohsix: that sound _REALLY_ cool ...I just gotta try it out right now
<ohsix> coraxx: it's handy for finding what programs are touching without having to dig through a bunch of documentation for info you might never find
<semitones> ActionParsnip, alright. I'm just trying to gauge if it was buggy or anythng like that before i install it :P
<SprocketsTheAmaz> Is there a hot key for switching desktops
<AegisX> Hi guys. I'm trying to create two columns in OpenOffice Writer and the lines in each column don't align... is there any way to fix this?
<ohsix> SprocketsTheAmaz: control alt left/right?
<SprocketsTheAmaz> you sir or madam are ahero among geeks
<coraxx> ohsix: exactly...it sounds too good to be true...just checking it ...(I'm strating my virtuall environment...just to see 4 myself ;-) )
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help
<Chipzzz> russell__: try ctrl-alt-f1 so the machine is in a terminal & re-do the previous steps... maybe it couldn't do the uninstall because of that
<ActionParsnip> semitones: your experience may be totally different
<apet4u> coraxx: Do i download all the ones for my version of Ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> russell__: it should have said something if it didn't have the necessary permissions, though
<coraxx> apet4u: no...just the generic  (not the kernel specific)
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help
<apet4u> Coraxx: okie thankies
<coraxx> ohsix: Thanx a milliion ...it ALWAYS a pleasure to learn about new tools ...specially those that helps diagnose thing ...thanx !!!!
<russell__> Chipzzz : yeh - I've stopped gdm now - ill try again :/
<Chipzzz> russell__: when the machine boots, it will give preference to the ati drivers if they are there, so they have to be purged
<intok> Will Ubuntu PPC have any trouble installing over my Debian Squeeze install? Will I have to recut the partitions?
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help
<russell__> Chipzzz : can I run sudo apt-get remove fglrx?
<russell__> Chipzzz : as this removes 124mb!
<gaelfx> intok: without knowing your current partition setup, that's pretty hard to say
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Brian> hello
<Guest52604> hello.
<Guest52604> i am having an issue with instaling ubuntu 10.10
<Chipzzz> russell__: by all means... fglrx is the ati driver... and you have to do "sudo apt-get remove --purge flgrx*" (don't forget the *)
<Guest52604> I am at the part where u enter in ur username informatio with password
<Guest52604> when i enter everything in.. it will not let me click forward
<Guest52604> the message at the bottom says ready when u are
<bonjoyee> hello:)
<Guest52604> ive entered the username and pass to register with but it will not let me go any further.
<russell__> Chipzzz : OK, its doing that now, what was the reconfigure command again once I've done this - before the reboot
<maxmouse> <.<;
<Chipzzz> russell__: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"
<apet4u> coraxx: thank you for all your help i wont be able to check if it works till laiter
<apet4u> coraxx: but if it dont ill be back here :3
<ubuntu_> actionparsnip: http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU
<coraxx> apet4u: you're welcome...I hope it works
<esmirlin> bodhilinux !!
<russell__> Chipzzz :- I think I need the install commands again as it can't find the re-configure package - sorry mate, ill note them down this tiem :p
<apet4u> coraxx: Me too well im out peace
<Blueleaf> hello all
<Chipzzz> russell__: no problem... I'm getting them from a file myself ;)
<maxmouse> hello blueleaf
<Blueleaf> how do i get full use out of my toshiba satellite keyboard on ubuntu -o
<Prinler> Blueleaf, hammer
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: ubuntu_: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: see where you went wrong....
<Chipzzz> russell__: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati", "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri", "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core"
<Blueleaf> Prinler: hammer?? -o
<fds4Rm5f45> What is the difference between the 10.04.1, 10.04.2, and the regular 10.04 dvd downloads?
<gaelfx> if I manually install the latest version of Transmission, will that cause any problems if I try to upgrade later?
<fds4Rm5f45> on the mirror servers..I had a question, can anyone please help?
<uRock> fds4Rm5f45, the newer version will have more updates already installed
<gaelfx> I know the ppa's make it difficult, but I was wondering if manual installs are any better?
<ohsix> gaelfx: only with your manual install; theres a PPA with up to date versions in it if you want to just do that
<fds4Rm5f45> ok that's what I thought, just checking..thank you
<fds4Rm5f45> so 10.04.2 is the latest and newest, with the most installed updates?
<ActionParsnip> fds4Rm5f45: .1 and .2 have later versions of packages (saves large updates later). The DVD has more language packs and more apps available on the DVD for offline installing
<uRock> fds4Rm5f45, welcome
<intok> gaelfx sorry, imagshack was being a pita http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5309/screenshottjh.png
<xangua> gaelfx: easier to add transmission ppahttps://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<Chipzzz> russell__: before you reboot, why not check the lsmods?
<gaelfx> ohsix: I thought that the ppa's would block an upgrade as well
<ohsix> gaelfx: manual install puts files that aren't tracked by the package manager all over your filesystem, so it's bad
<fds4Rm5f45> ok thank you
<coraxx> fds4Rm5f45: because 10.04 is a Long Term Support-version ...each 6 month or so ... a sub-version is released...so when you download the ISO image and install ...you wont have to update you Ubuntu for more than 6 month behind.
<ohsix> gaelfx: nope, the ppa will merely supersede the version in the main repos; you can remove them cleanly at any time
<gaelfx> ohsix: gotcha, good point
<fds4Rm5f45> oh ok I see, that makes sense. thank you for helping
<russell__> Chipzzz :- Its still there! :(
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i love that word :)
<Guest52604> I am having an issue with the installation.. can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Guest52604: what release and whats happening?
<tripelbaby> Help explain: do we defrag Ubuntu and if not why not?
<Guest52604> I have the latest
<Guest52604> 10.10
<Guest52604> and I am in the point where u put the username and pass information
<Guest52604> i entered all fields and everything is filled.. but FORWARD is not active for me to click
<ActionParsnip> Guest52604: use lowercase in all sections and you will be ok
<Guest52604> i did
<Chipzzz> russell__" copy & paste so that there can be no typos : "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*"
<fds4Rm5f45> it is much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> Guest52604: I had already typed it before you'd typed that but I wanted to be sure
<Guest52604> sry
<Guest52604> lol
<ActionParsnip> fds4Rm5f45: we like to help :)
<gaelfx> intok: sorry, no imageshack in China
<ActionParsnip> Guest52604: its a known bug
<JeffCBR> Guest52604: I did the same thing, and I've heard it's pretty common.
<Guest52604> is there a way to fix it?
<russell__> Chipzzz :- same as before - can't locate/can't find any package
<ActionParsnip> Guest52604: you can change it once install;ed. I believe its being resolved or is installed in Natty
<Guest52604> ok i got it..
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU
<Guest52604> ok i got it to work.
<Guest52604> thank you!
<Guest52604> i spent 2 hrs trying to figure this out.. -___-
<intok>  gaelfx well that sucks... know a pic host that gets through?
<Prinler> how can i get the command line value for a usb thumb drive?
<ActionParsnip> Prinler: sudo fdisk -l   will show the partition/s
<bonjoyee> Prinler: value?
<Chipzzz> russell__: "sudo update"
<Blueleaf> anyone know how to get toshiba keyboard full function in ubuntu 10.10?? -o
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: not: sudo apt-get update
<Chipzzz> russell__: sorry... "sudo apt-get update"
<jrmcm> I'm having trouble upgrading to 10.10. When I start the upgrade installer it goes through to the point where it "calculating changes" then i get this message. "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<jrmcm> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jrmcm>  This can be caused by:
<jrmcm>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<jrmcm>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<jrmcm>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<FloodBot2> jrmcm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prinler> ActionParsnip,  nope
<russell__> Chipzzz :- yeh did that a while back to see if it made any diff
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: thanks... this thing's driving me buggy (like my DX 2400 ... lol)
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help     http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU
<jrmcm> @Prinler lsusb
<Guest42907> nbm
<mycosys> prinler ls /dev/disk/by-id/  or    by-path/   or   by-uuid/ shows all disks on the system
<Blueleaf> okay then, see y'all -oo
<nertil> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ActionParsnip> Prinler: when you plug in the device, run:  dmesg | tail   the output should give clues
<GMH> how do i check what sound card i have installed?
<twitch> jrmcm: open synaptic and goto edit->fix broken packages
<ActionParsnip> GMH: sudo lshw -C sound   will show the chip used
<Guest55549> anyone know how i can easily recover data (binary stuff) from a sqllite .db?
<gaelfx> intok: well, you'll have to recut that big piece, obviously, but it should be fine
<gaelfx> intok: just make sure you don't go crazy and create another swap or anything like that
<Prinler> none of thats working
<blag> how fast (relatively) is a 64-bit guest OS running on 32-bit ubuntu?
<gaelfx> I like the reduce, reuse and recycle method of partitioning
<Chipzzz> russell__: want to try getting rid of it with aptitude?
<russell__> Chipzzz :- we could try - you think that may work ?
<jrmcm> ok thx
<mycosys> prinler what are you actually looking for?
<Chipzzz> it should... at least it's got a semi-GUI so you can see what's going on... type "aptitude"
<bonjoyee> blag: a little slower than the host probably!
<intok> well the big chunk is /home, the current table was made by the Debian Squeeze installer. Debian PPC has been too much trouble, wher so far the Ubuntu PPC port hasn't thrown up on this old Mac
<intok>  gaelfx well the big chunk is /home, the current table was made by the Debian Squeeze installer. Debian PPC has been too much trouble, wher so far the Ubuntu PPC port hasn't thrown up on this old Mac
<gaelfx> intok: wait, are you wanting to REPLACE the debian?
<intok>  gaelfx yes
<gaelfx> intok: hang on, lemme take another look
<ActionParsnip> Prinler: what is your issue?
<Prinler> Ok, well what im trying to do is figure out if i can save my zoneminder dvr data to the usb drive. Gonna leave the drive in the computer all the time. So i need to figure out 1: where to change where the files are stored in zoneminder and 2: what the value of the usb is (example: /dev/hdd)
<gaelfx> intok: yeah, merge the bootstrap and the 7Gs and mount that to / (and format it), then mount the /home as /home and DON'T format
<jrmcm> Twitch: Ran fix through synaptic, no change
<mycosys> it will mount in /media
<GMH> okay
<gaelfx> intok: is there any special reason you have those two werid spaces at the beginning and end of your disk?
<mycosys> rather than changing the value in zoneminder prinler, use a symlink to where it mounts
<gaelfx> intok: 7GB, btw, is plenty of space for Ubuntu, if that's what you were worried about
<Prinler> mycosys
<twitch> jrmcm: how about "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Prinler> mycosys, symlink?
<GMH> my sound output is abnormally low in ubuntu.  This happened after I upgraded from 7.04 to 10.04.  Googling about this problem shows that i'm not the only one.  i tried finding my model of sound card but i'm not sure if i'm taking this the right way.  Alsamixer things are all maxed.
<niku> I'm trying to download the ubuntu vmware patch, but can't seem to download it w/ my launchpad credentials.
<niku> could someone see if they can get to it? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=94477&d=1227872015
<gaelfx> GMH: could you pastebin 'lspci' ?
<jrmcm> ok let me run it
<mycosys> symlink prinler - use 'ln -s <source location> <target location>' - makes a file appear to be in 2 places effectively
<intok>  gaelfx Nothinging special that I can see, used a blank 250Gb drive to dual boot Debian with OS X on it's own 160Gb, lettig the debian installer make the partitions itself
<gaelfx> intok: well, they are negligibly small, so I would just ignore them
<GMH> gaelfx: will do, just a moment
<semitones> what is the channel for asking questions pertaining to ubottu? (like how to submit an update for a factoid)
<gaelfx> intok: important thing is not to format your home, unless you want to lose everything you have there
<GMH> lspci pastebin: http://pastebin.com/a0yWCs6E
<Scarra3> Sup
<gaelfx> semitones: just /msg ubottu
<Prinler> well i dont want to mirror.... Ok heres the deal, im only using a 30GB HD in my box so i dont wanna fill up my drive i use for other stuff till i can get another physical drive. So i wanna dump it over to the usb drive... its a 30gb usb :p
<gaelfx> semitones: oops, sorry, misunderstood
<Scarra3> Anyone happen to have a sony vaio that has an alps touchpad with ubuntu 10.10 and got the touchpad to actually work
<semitones> would #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-ops be the place
<gaelfx> slightly ot, but pastebin has a chrome extension??? sweet!
<gaelfx> semitones: I would lean towards the former
<semitones> gaelfx, alright. ops I think is more serious
<gaelfx> semitones: best not to rattle certain cages
<hipitihop> I have a built in Logitech OrbiCam on my Acer Aspire laptop model 5630. /var/log/messages regularly shows "kernel: [248670.112228] vc032x: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -22" can someone please help me resolve
<gaelfx> GMH: can you recognize which one of those lines is your audio card? It's useful for googlizing a solution
<mycosys> prinler - it isnt about mirroring
<semitones> gaelfx, me and the ops go waaay back :P (jk)
<nertil> were are the ops\?
<jrmcm> twitch: Still the same. could it be because its not an LTS release?
<GMH> well, should be this one:
<GMH> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Prinler> ok well how do i find the command for the usb device
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help     http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU
<twitch> jrmcm: can you paste bin me the full error output
 * GMH googles
<mycosys> prinler it is standard practice, leave it wher it mounts and create the storage directory with a symlink. then if it doesnt mount zoneminder will not be able to record, if you dont do it and it doesnt mount you will be unable to mount it again until you clean out the storage directory of all files
<mycosys> !symlink |prinler
<ubottu> prinler: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrmcm> sure give me a minute
<gaelfx> GMH: I'm looking into it to, just thought you might be able to find a solution faster than me
<jrmcm> twitch: http://pastebin.com/HVwB2pxH
<GMH> lemme try "upgrading alsa", whatever that entails
<hipitihop> is there a way to to prevent a specific device listed via lsusb to not have its driver loaded or some way to disable the device ?
<Prinler> ok well i see the syntax but i need the device location of the usb device
<gaelfx> GMH: the easiest way is to add the backports package in Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: you can blacklist the driver
<ActionParsnip> Prinler: sudo fdisk -l   wil show any and all disks with their partitions
<ActionParsnip> !sound | GMH
<ubottu> GMH: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, could you please elaborate, if I have device listed "Bus 001 Device 096: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam"
<mycosys> prinler - so see what changes when you do 'ls /dev/disk/by-path' when you insert it
<mycosys> should start with /media
<lynx7os5> if your comp is duel booting win7 and ubuntu, and you decide to wipe ubuntu and start a fresh install but maybe not right away... can you still boot windows even with grub gone?
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: ok so its a webcam?
<lynx7os5> or would i have to wipe win7 too and reinstall it?
<ActionParsnip> lynx7os5: you can use your windows CD to reinstate the bootloader]
<Prinler> it only shows my sata drive
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, yes, and var/logmessages frequnelty shows  "kernel: [248670.112228] vc032x: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -22" so I thought just disable it
<nRy> can someone tell me how to find the drive letter of an Intel Solid State Drive?
<bonjoyee> hipitihop: but does the webcam work?
<mycosys> did you use the usb in a windows machine before and not use safely remove prinler?
<nRy> I just installed a SSD into my server but for some reason I can't seem to find it
<ActionParsnip> nRy: linux doesn't have drive letters
<twitch> jrmcm: and synaptic repair broken packages didn't work? edit your sources.list and hash out anything not ubuntu
<Gnea> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<lynx7os5> ActionParsnip: what if i dont have the cd anymore? see my bro gave his 'old' comp to me and it sorta came as is... :S
<gaelfx> nRy: no drive letters here
<nRy> I need a letter like /dev/sdd
<ActionParsnip> lynx7os5: then you can use supergrub
<gaelfx> sheeshh, always beaten to the punch
<ActionParsnip> nRy: then run: sudo fdisk -l
<ohsix> nRy: udisks --dump, or look in the output of dmesg
<Prinler> no, when i put it in my box i formated it ext 3
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218
<hipitihop> bonjoyee, gave up on trying to get it be useful many moons ago so have not tried recently, sometimes worked but poor res and colors etc
<jrmcm> twitch: what????
<gaelfx> nRy: we call it a 'path' ;)
<ohsix> nRy: you can also look in palimpsest, it's a gui tool
<mycosys> what is the output of dmesg prinler - put it in pastebin
<twitch> jrmcm: cna you pastebin me the output to sudo apt-get install -f
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: I'm experiencing a rather loud and obnoxious brain fart at the moment - what's the name of that repository that contains all of those 'extra' packages again?
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, although that looks promising, might even get it working properly :-)
<bonjoyee> hipitihop: i am asking because i get a similar error for my bluetooth dongle...but works fine later..
<nRy> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 server
<ohsix> palimpsest rules, hate the name. too hard to remember
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help     http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU
<nRy> I ran sudo fdisk -l and that gave me a list of drives, but I do not see an 80GB SSD
<hipitihop> bonjoyee, I see
<jrmcm> sure
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: medibuntu?
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help     http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU i am running 10.10, and its new
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: yes! thank you :)
<Gnea> !medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: np bro
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Prinler> grrr some how i opened xbmc and am having issues closing it... give me a min.. sorry
<GMH> gaelfx: how do i add backports?
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help     http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU i am running 10.10, and its new
<Brian_> hi.
<nRy> does something special need to be done to detect a Solid State drive???
<GMH> i thought backports were an entire class of packages
<Brian_> Im having a video issue with my ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> GMH: in software centre
<Brian_> when i change the resolution settings to fit my screen.
<ubuntu_> wireless manager does not let me acess wireless networks...serveral have not gone through. please help     http://pastebin.com/rRPAnyJU i am running 10.10, and its new
<Brian_> it gets all jumbled up
<ActionParsnip> nRy: you just need your controllers to have a driver, it will then communicate with the IDE for you
<jrmcm> twitch: http://pastebin.com/LzeCrvnx
<ActionParsnip> Brian_: do you mean video playback, or the whole desktop?
<Stupendoussteve> GMH: You enable it in the software sources (updates?) configuration, same place you can choose an alternate software repository
<Brian_> the whole desktop
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, although that looks very old, and article claims should all work out of the box since feisty
<Brian_> now i cant change it back.
<Brian_> or correct it..
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: "should" is the important word.
<ActionParsnip> Brian_: what video chip?
<Brian_> im not sure what it is.. its one built in on this laptop
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, ok, so do you have a laterlink to the source ? seems to be 2007
<Brian_> its an old laptop
<Brian_> Gateway MX3231
<nRy> ActionParsnip: how can I check if my controller has the proper drivers?
<lynx7os5> ActionParsnip: ok, so if i wipe out ubuntu partition which has grub one it, reinstall grub on its own partition, edit the config file and presto, windows would boot?
<nRy> are the drivers there by default like a sata drive?
<Brian_> ok.. this is my card
<Brian_> S3 UniChrome Pro integrated graphics
<ActionParsnip> nRy: sudo lshw | less       check none of the controllers report "unclaimed"   also you may want to switch the sata to legacy ide (or whatever it's called)
<twitch> jrmcm: ok now output of "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<alexhq> I have internal DNS. On my ubuntu internet addresses are resolving correctly, but I can't ping host on internal zone by dns name. nslookup works correctly, other hosts can ping everything. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> lynx7os5: don't see why not :). Bit of a faff but should work
<twitch> ubuntu_: pastebin your "lspci -v"
<Prinler> @žD"
<ActionParsnip> alexhq: add the name to your DNS or add it in /etc/hosts
<sog_> hi
<mycosys> ?prinler
<Prinler> weird
<lynx7os5> ActionParsnip: well, guess ill give it go/try, thanks eh :)
<Prinler> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569919
<sacarlson> alexhq: my guess is your other systems are using dhcp that you have setup correct but your failed system uses static address that has the wrong address in /etc/resolve.conf
<alexhq> alexhq: ?? I have correct resolv.conf, nslookup works, just ping won't work. I don;t need custom hosts, it's a pair of cratches
<alexhq> sacarlson: uses dhcp, and configured to use dhcp
<mycosys> prinler - did you plug in the usb after it finished booting?
<alexhq> sacarlson: alsow resolv.conf is correct
<jrmcm> twitch: http://pastebin.com/sZPWDvts
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, and make gets all sorts of errors
<sacarlson> alexhq: well I would look in the resolve.conf to verify that it has the correct address if that is not it then I expect it might be a winbind problem
<GMH> ...
<gaelfx> GMH: sorry about that
<GMH> oh screw this, i'm too tired to think of anything right now.
<GMH> gaelfx: oh, it's okay; did you figure something out?
<alexhq> sacarlson: I have no winbind
<twitch> jrmcm: so it's working?
<gaelfx> GMH: they are a class of packages, but you can select which backports you want, you only want the ALSA one
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/Ke8qGGf3
<Brian_> anyone can help me with my vd problem?
<ubuntu_> twitch http://pastebin.com/Ke8qGGf3
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: you could find a newer guide, looks promising though
<gaelfx> GMH: not much really
<jrmcm> so far so good, still running
<sacarlson> alexhq: well then run wireshark and see where it is looking for dns then
<GMH> oh yeah, that reminds me, is it possible to search for package names that contain both of two strings?
<Prinler> no im not at home
<Prinler> its been in for days
<GMH> such as apt-cache search "alsa" AND "backport"?
<SimonPHOENIX> How to Install Java Runtime Environment (JRE) in Ubuntu ?? im looking for in google and apt-get can not find it
<ActionParsnip> Brian_: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga     thanks
<ActionParsnip> !java | SimonPHOENIX
<ubottu> SimonPHOENIX: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Prinler> ok i found it
<ubuntu_> twitch http://pastebin.com/Ke8qGGf3
<gaelfx> GMH: yeah, that should do
<sacarlson> alexhq: also another posibility is you have already defined the domain in /etc/hosts  that will override dns lookup
<ohsix> SimonPHOENIX: apt-get install default-jre
<gaelfx> GMH: I really think synaptic is the easiest way to find/use it
<Prinler> i went to format
<Prinler> then disk manager
<Brian_> np
<Brian_> no.. i dont know it..
<ActionParsnip> Brian_: its a terminal command
<Linda> hi guys,is there a keyboar shortcut for terminal,,and where can i get a list of usefull keyboard shortcuts ?
<Prinler> /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> Linda: CTRL+ALT+T
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | Linda
<ubottu> Linda: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<mycosys> prinler - so you seriously did nothing when i asked what changed when you removed and inserted it?????
 * chalcedony smiles
<GMH> linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-25-generic - Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.35 ALSA snapshots.
<GMH> linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-25-generic-pae - Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.35 ALSA snapshots.
<Linda> ActionParsnip, thanks buddy
<GMH> there are also a pair for each of 22, 23, and 24.  which one should i get?
<GMH> and what does -pae stand for?
<ubuntu_> twitch http://pastebin.com/Ke8qGGf3
<Prinler> guess you missed my comment about me not being at home?
<Prinler> sorry man not trying to waste your time
<ActionParsnip> GMH: pae = physical address extension
<gaelfx> GMH: read the desc, it should tell you there is one package that you can install that will make sure you get the right one
<Fraxtil> Is anyone else noticing a problem with the lowercase 'd' in the Ubuntu font?
<ActionParsnip> GMH: you want the linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic  or linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic however its phrased
<GMH> how do i see the description of a package?
<GMH> the verbose description that is
<ActionParsnip> GMH: apt-cache search packagename
<Fraxtil> i thought it was apt-cache show?
<ohsix> if you view it in aptitude it shows it on its own pane or page D:
<ActionParsnip> either will do
<ohsix> show does it, search is a oneliner
<GMH> okay, thank you
<ecinx3> is there a way to reduce the sharpness abit if my monitor doesn't have that option on its menu? I like the way the text looks when i drag a window
<soreau> GMH: You can also try apt-cache policy <pkg>. See apt-cache --help
<ubuntu_> twitch http://pastebin.com/Ke8qGGf3 action parsnip
<twitch> ubuntu_: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<weizhi> english , read it hard
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> it tells me  S3 UniChrome Pro
<wayfinder> my question. I can ssh to remote machine on local lan through my phone. I can remote desktop to that same computer. I can sftp via file browser gui to said machine. BUT when i open terminal and type "ssh wayfinder@host:port" i get a could not resolve hotname error. I have port forwarding set correctly on my router. I am on ubuntu 10.04, it has been awhile since i used the ssh comand but i dont remeber this problem at all. help?
<Brian_> ActionParsnip: it says  S3 UniChrome Pro
<Chipzzz> wayfinder: since the phone will ssh to it, the host must be ok... why not try just "ssh host" or "ssh wayfinder@host"?
<GMH> interesting.  it tells me to install the linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic (or [thatstuff]-pae) meta-package, but such package(s) do not exist.
<ohsix> GMH: they have the version name in it now
<ohsix> linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<ohsix> start aptitude and type /backports.*alsa ;] hit n a few times
<Brian_> VGA compatible controller : VIA technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro P4M80
<Brian_> is what the terminal command gave me.
<wayfinder> Chipzzz: without port specify it goes 22 and i have config file set to diff
<g_0_0> wayfinder or try ->  ssh -p port_number wayfinder@host
<Brian_> then it told me my vga card. which is   S3 UniChrome Pro
<nRy> <ActionParsnip> I ran  sudo lshw | less and I see one "unclaimed"
<nRy> the drive I am trying to format is an Intel X25-M SATA SOLID-STATE DRIVE
<wayfinder> g_0_0: that was it, knew it had to be something simple. must have glossed over that in the man pages. thnaks.
<g_0_0> wayfinder, you're welcome
<jrasmussen> I need to get connected to freenode on ubuntu using xchat-gnome ... how do I set it up?
<Loshki> GMH: run 'apt-cache search linux-backports-modules' to see what's there...
<Jordan_U> jrasmussen: It should be setup to do that as the default.
<Brian_> ok..
<Brian_> i really need help
<Brian_> my video settings on my desktop is completly messed up
<nRy> PLEASE HELP... can't find a SSD I installed
<jrasmussen> well, not working... opened it up and got nothing....
<nRy> I just need to figure out what drive id it is so I can format it
<jrasmussen> no channels
<nRy> http://pastebin.com/FUf8bV9z
<GMH> loshki: quite a lot of stuff mainly paired alternate versions of several versions of things.
<GMH> i've just installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<Loshki> GMH: anything alsa-related with a version number?
<GMH> yeah
<GMH> wait
<GMH> yes
<elitheeli> Anyone use the latest Ubuntu EC2 AMI?
<Prinler> Anyone a pro at dual monitor setup?
<Chipzzz> nRy: what does "sudo fdisk -l" say?
<nRy> I tried to run sudo fdisk -l and I did not see an 80GB drive listed
<GMH> Loshki: should i be getting one oft hose instead?
<chriss_> can anyone help with using more of my hdd for ubuntu
<nRy> it is very odd though I see 4 500GB drives which I know I have...but then I see two 480GB drives and 2 20GB drives listed which I know are not in my server
<gaelfx> chriss_: what exactly do you mean?
<Prinler> nry those are partitions
<ubuntu_> switching to fedora
<wooter> see ya
<nRy> ah ok! http://pastebin.com/SKhphg8D
<nRy> this is what is listed
<nRy> still though it does not show any 80GB drives
<chriss_> gaelfx I have ubuntu installed on my hdd but all my files are under file system " host " everytime I start ubuntu it says I only have 25mb of space left but my hdd is a 160G
<tonysan> how do I force a package not to be upgrade by apt-get upgrade?
<bastidraZor> !pinnging | tonysan
<Chipzzz> nRy: it shows sdd, which does not have a valid partition table, though
<bastidraZor> !pinning | tonysan
<ubottu> tonysan: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jordan_U> chriss_: I assume that you installed "within Windows" using Wubi?
<chriss_> Jordan yes I did
<chriss_> jordan was that wrong
<nRy> <Chipzzz> where?
<tonysan> bastidraZor: thanks!
<Chipzzz> nRy: line 55 of the last pastebin
<chriss_> Jordan_U is there a way to undo that?
<nRy> the drive I am looking for is an 80GB solid state drive
<abhinav_singh> i have 32 bit machine ..can i install 64 bit ubuntu on it?
<Prinler> Can ubuntu support video +sound over HDMI cables?
<xangua>  abhinav_singhif you want to
<Jordan_U> chriss_: It's not wrong per-se, it's just that Wubi has some disadvantages relative to a normal dual boot install where Ubuntu gets its own partition.
<ohsix> Prinler: yes
<kevdog> my advice -- dual boot and don't do wubi -- in fact I'd do a vm before wubi
<abhinav_singh> xangua ..i mean it will not give any error right
<Chipzzz> nRy: sorry, it was line 33... if you unplug the drive, I'll bet all your drives with bad partition tables go away
<chriss_> Jordan_U is there anything I can do or even undo the wubi install
<Jordan_U> chriss_: You can uninstall Wubi and install Ubuntu normally. You'll have to be sure that there are no files within wubi that you haven't copied somewhere else first.
<KXTwo> hey guys im using the default cd/dvd creator that came with ubuntu and its not telling me how much space I have on my disk before I click write to disc?
<KXTwo> and its not giving me an option to write an audio cd?
<nRy> haha Chipzzz....I just realized that I had the wrong sata cable plugged into it
<kevdog> just a guess, but what format are you trying to write -- bin/cue?
<nRy> the eSata cable was plugged in which is going to nothing
<ohsix> KXTwo: start brasero and pick an audio project
<Chipzzz> nRy: lol
<nRy> I feel dumb....what a waste of time
<KXTwo> gracias
<KXTwo> youd think by this stage that the default programs would be more user friendly! lol
<speedrunnerG55> what is disc janitor for?
<chriss_> Jordan_U I just installed it and I don't think there are any files anywhere else how do I go about uninstalling wubi?
<nRy> is it dangerous to plug the correct sata cable in while the server is running?
<speedrunnerG55> i am havving troubble upgradding to 10.10
<Chipzzz> nRy: I don't think so but I wouldn't anyway ;)
<ohsix> nRy: the chipset might not like it if it's not marked as an eSATA port
<ohsix> nRy: but generally it works, might as well reboot to avoid a problem though
<ubuntu_> switching to fedora
<nRy> okay thanks
<PetePorty> speedrunnerG55: "I'm having trouble" isn't really a good way to ask for help. Error messages? Symptoms? What's wrong, mate, you need to help us help you.
<Chipzzz> :)
<kevdog> troll
<Jordan_U> chriss_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<Chipzzz> kevdog: lol
<{bosco}> i want to password protect a thumb drive how do i do that so it is backwords compatable in linux and windows ??
<kevdog> I'm sick of that guy -- repeats the same SH*T like once every 10 minutes
<{bosco}> sorry thought it didnt send
<chriss_> Jordan_U thanks
<Chipzzz> kevdog: maybe he's a bot
<Jordan_U> chriss_: You're welcome.
<kevdog> bosco: bunch of different ways, but off the top of my head would be to use a TrueCrypt container
<kevdog> Chipzzz: a bot that is a f****r
<Chipzzz> kevdog: rofl... don't feed it & it'll get tired & go away
<ohsix> having trouble
<ohsix> kevdog: truecrypt is badstuff
<kevdog> I'll starve it, put it on a hunger strike, and then tempt it with a Beggin' strip just to smack it in the mouth
<ohsix> wikipedia meta article on drive encryption is a friend
<Chipzzz> ohsix: why is truecrypt bad?
<kevdog> ohsix: well what other way would you suggest if windows compatibility is needed?
<ManateeLazyCat> I have try apt-p2p, why all download is from repository, not from apt-p2p peer? No apt-p2p user?
<ohsix> kevdog: i'll find the name of the good one, in sort ecryptfs is mountable on windows
<kevdog> ecryptfs for windows -- you sure about that?
<sparr> I've got two Ubuntu machines on a LAN. What's the easiest way to share files between them?
<ohsix> kevdog: freeofte
<kevdog> let me look at that, brb
<th0r> sparr: map network drives in each
<mal10c> sparr: i would use ssh and use the connect to server option to map a folder
<ohsix> Chipzzz: you might as well not run truecrypt if you want the benefits of encryptions & obfuscation
<earthmeLon> sparr SAMBA is windows-like/compatible file sharing
<th0r> ohsix: have you more words of wisdom like those?
<earthmeLon> sparr, you can also use scp from the command line if you have openssh server installed on both pcs
<Chipzzz> ohsix: thanks, I'll keep it in mind & check into freeOFTE
<bastidraZor> sparr: install openssh-server on both and then you can use Places > Connect to Server > via SSH .. it'll put a link on your desktop (if you checkmark the bookmark option for fast mounting) and you can drag and drop.
<th0r> Chipzzz: do yourself a favour and check into truecrypt
<sparr> mal10c: can you be more specific? which application would I do that in?
<sparr> earthmeLon: I'm having trouble using the built-in SMB sharing because the files are on a dmask=077 mount so it can't set the desired permissions
<mal10c> sparr: actually bastidraZor did a good job explaining it
<ohsix> kevdog: but freeofte is just for the windows side of things, native linux things do the rest
<Chipzzz> th0r: Ok... I'll check it out as well... didn't mean to start a war ;(
<earthmeLon> bastidraZor, does that use sshfs?
<sparr> bastidraZor: ok, the machine shows up in Places > Network, how can I get its IP from that?
<bastidraZor> earthmeLon: yes
<ohsix> Chipzzz: if you're going to bother encrypting things you might as well use something thats not open to just about every trivial crypto attack there is
<kevdog> how about just nfs?
<ManateeLazyCat> Anyone use apt-p2p here? I try apt-p2p, but haven't any data download from p2p . :(
<bastidraZor> sparr: you can use its hostname.local
<kevdog> this freeofte thing -- looks like an update hasn't been pushed in a while?
<ohsix> also, truecrypt on the linux side of things is very ugly
<sparr> I don't have admin credentials on the server that has the files I want to access from the other computer. I may be stuck using the built-in SMB sharing
<sparr> how can I get around the permissions problem?
<Chipzzz> I'll see what the exalted symantec has to say about disk encryption... they'll know (rofl)
<pratik_narain> I have problem booting with ubuntu 10.10 live cd. help plz
<earthmeLon> what's wrong with cryptfs?
<ohsix> Chipzzz: disk encryption in general is bullshit; but the novelty of some encrypted area is not
<drexl> pratik_narain: what's the problem? I'm no expert but I got it installed..
<sparr> earthmeLon: so, I'm using SAMBA, configured from the default GUI "Sharing" dialogs. the problem is that it wants to change permissions on the shared files, but my user can't change those permissions
<bastidraZor> sparr: you still need to proper permissions regardless of what protocol you use.  have the server admin add you to the group and give you group permissions to access the files.
<ohsix> convenience is too in the way for a whole volume, but for a planned area it's a concious thing to move things in and out, provide authentication information and all that
<earthmeLon> sparr, Are you able to connect/see files?
<kevdog> ohsix: Unless you are trying to hide p0rn from the canadian mounties -- remember story about such a man about 2 years ago who got caught -- cops turned his computer off -- when rebooted entire computer was encrypted -- courts couldn't compel him to give up password --
<ohsix> kevdog: heh in canada they can compel passwords, as anywhere else
<th0r> kevdog: we shouldn't feed the trolls
<pratik_narain> drexl: actually I've installed ubuntu on the same pc using the same dvd and drive. But now when i'm booting, it just gives me blank screen with blinking cursor after the menu to select try ubuntu.
<gaelfx> kevdog: or hide it from a crazed ex/wife/other type of partner
<ohsix> in canada its even harsher than in the US
<sparr> earthmeLon: I can connect and see the names of the shares, but can't mount them, presumably because the permissions on the sharing machine are incorrect
<ohsix> encryption is for plausible deniability
<ishimeru> good evening folks
<sparr> bastidraZor: my user has permission to access the files, but not to change permissions on the files
<ohsix> or slowing down your entire disk, depending on how cool you are
<Chipzzz> ohsix: lol
<bastidraZor> sparr: once you get them to your box you can then change the permissions, if need be.
<kevdog> cant you use cryptfs mounting it over sshfs
<drexl> pratik_narain: I had the exact same problem, the live portion of the distro did not work at all, I could only install
<Chipzzz> like everything, encryptoin has its place
<earthmeLon> sparr, did the 'server' set up samba so that your user can access those shares?
<ohsix> Chipzzz: its for stuff that you can't let out of your possession without concious effort
<sparr> bastidraZor: I can't get to them, because my "client" computer can't mount the shares from the "host" computer
<ohsix> which is generally not a lot
<pratik_narain> drexl: Is it a known issue.
<kevdog> I thought plausible deniability required that the encryption key was somehow released to the masses -- so in essence when your key was found you could say a bunch of other people had this too
<drexl> pratik_narain: don't know..
<sparr> earthmeLon: it's the default ubuntu 10.10 samba configuration. my user has permission to create shares, and can access the files in question
<hypatia> kevdog: that's a different PD scenario
<drexl> pratik_narain: do you have areally old crappy computer like me?
<Chipzzz> ohsix: you sound impassioned on the subject, are you in the security field?
<ohsix> kevdog: plausible deniability is being able to say something is there and someone not being able to prove otherwise beyond reasonable doubt
<pratik_narain> drexl: actually I just have to restore grub as I've installed win7 on the same computer. Is there any way I can do it without the live disk?
<th0r> Chipzzz: I hope not
<pratik_narain> drexl: btw, old computers are not necessarily crappy
<ohsix> Chipzzz: god no, i just wanted to know which ones were for show; and if any of them were actually usable
<hypatia> so in this case, PD is having a second password that will open a partition / account / whatever that has innocuous files instead of the real files
<ohsix> th0r: ru a hax0r
<th0r> ohsix: no...I do serious computer work
<earthmeLon> sparr, have you added users to samba?
<drexl> pratik_narain: use another live distro I guess.. I luv my old shitbox
<Chipzzz> ohsix: so you did a fair amount of homework on the subject?
<ohsix> hypatia: or several, or one; or not having much that can be subject to statistical attacks to reasonably be expected to be an encrypted area, subject to search
<jon_athon> anyone know a good AVI converter?
<ecinx3> is it possible to use a gui app from my laptop on this computer? with all the settings and plugins from the laptop? in this case gvim
<ohsix> th0r: truecrypt is srs bidnezz omg
<sparr> earthmeLon: I am not the admin on that computer, so I am not sure. My user can create shares, and those shares appear on the network to other computers, so I think the answer is yes
<ohsix> th0r: if you don't know about the attacks truecrypt is open to i don't think you have much room to speak on the subject
<pratik_narain> drexl: I'll try so. Right now, I'm posting the problem on the forums. Lets see if anybody replies.
<nixjr> how can i tell if the "flashplugin-installer" in the package manager is amd64 and not 32bit?
<earthmeLon> sparr, do you have admin access the the server?
<semitones> Is it possible to have the "applications / places / system " menus, but take away the text labels and replacing them with symbols (to save space)
<ohsix> knowing the bad parts of anything is how you tell if it's fit for purpose; or for show
<semitones> I already know about the "main menu thing"
<kevdog> truecrypt has been compromised? Didn't hear of that but interesting
<sparr> earthmeLon: no
<sparr> earthmeLon: however, the admin has given me (or I always had by default, not sure which) the ability to create shares
<ohsix> kevdog: not compromised, it's a different thing to attack it
<earthmeLon> sparr, in order for you to access files on the server, the server needs to be configured non-default
<hypatia> ohsix: are you talking about the cold boot attack or something else?
<drexl> pratik_narain: I don't know how your computer is setup but you might try to boot in failsafe mode and then grub-install /dev/sdx x being the boot sector of a device
<ohsix> kevdog: while encryption gets you encrypted things with a password to access it, you can also detect encrypted areas and do things like let the system encrypt things for you and discover what it's doing
<ohsix> hypatia: not really, key/password compromise is much easier with a human in play; no need for shenanigans ;]
<kevdog> Oh I knew tc containers or volumes were detectable
<pratik_narain> drexl: yeah, but there is no visible failsafe mode on the 10.10 boot menu.
<hypatia> ohsix: rubber hose crypto?
<sparr> earthmeLon: I am already able to access files on the server, in directories that my user can change permissions on
<maco> hypatia: "up your nose with a..."?
<ohsix> or just calling them and asking them, heh
<nixjr> how can i tell if the "flashplugin-installer" in the package manager is amd64 and not 32bit?
<sparr> earthmeLon: my problem is remote access to directories my user on the server has access to, but can't change permissions on
<ohsix> or knowing their mothers name, or their dogs
<hypatia> ohsix: we shall now call that the "hbgary attack"
<hypatia> hehe
<th0r> Chipzzz: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/28/brazil_banker_crypto_lock_out/
<maco> hypatia: it was used on paris hilton too! nobody knows her dog's name is tinkerbell!
<hypatia> i am stuck in europe and need to login to the server, can you turn off the firewall and change the password to changeme123?
<earthmeLon> sparr, even though you can view or modify a file in samba, you have to be in the group or owner of the file in order to modify the permissions
<hypatia> kthx.
<ohsix> but this is getting OT to a large degree, not knowing about truecrypt, what it purports to do, and what downsides it has, and at the same time recommending it is silly
<bastidraZor> nixjr: it will use whatever arch you've installed.  its available in both 32 and 64bit.
<ohsix> th0r: that's great in brazil! but if people know you have encrypted information and are witholding it its practically very different in many regions of the world
<Chipzzz> th0r: very impressive!
<AegisX> Has anyone ever had a stuck pixel and fixed it?
<drexl> pratik_narain: O sorry I thought you had ubuntu installed with a grub generated menu
<rww> nixjr: You can ask #ubuntu, and we will tell you that the 64-bit package of flashplugin-nonfree is the 32-bit plugin in nspluginwrapper, because there is no stable/supported 64-bit flash plugin.
<ohsix> AegisX: the one time it wasn't a broken driver at the edge of the panel i was able to; theres a pixel exerciser that'll rapidly change color and that can sometimes help
<pratik_narain> drexl: no probs, thnx anyway
<ohsix> AegisX: i don't know of one for ubuntu but there was a javascript one you could run in a browser ...
<gaelfx> rww: there really is no difference between the two? that sucks
<th0r> Chipzzz: and look into Truecrypt's 'hidden volume'
<earthmeLon> sparr, if you create a file, are you able to modify it's permissions?
<nixjr> rww, ive had issues with the nspluginwrapper flooding my xsession-errors log files, how can i make sure i get a 64bit version instead?
<th0r> Chipzzz: and keep a grain of salt handy in irc
<ohsix> th0r: he can just read the feature page on the website if he wants to know what it says it does
<AegisX> ohsix: Yeah, I think I know it. I left it on for 8 hours, with no results. The pixel is right in the middle of the screen, so it's kinda annoying heh...
<rww> !flash64 | nixjr
<ubottu> nixjr: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ohsix> AegisX: that sucks
<gaelfx> nixjr: the way I did it was to download the plugin straight from adobe and then  add the .so file to the appropriate folder in my home folder
<AegisX> ohsix: I'm hesitant to try the rubbing or tapping method, but it looks like I'll have to.
<Chipzzz> AegisX: if you google around, there's a java package that does it and an online site that does it in a web page
<rww> nixjr: note that the methods on that page use the plugin direct from Adobe, not from Ubuntu's repos.
<rww> or... I guess from a PPA now. heh.
<ohsix> AegisX: mine was a hot red pixel that'd show up after cleaning every once and a while, light pressure on the center would make it appear; i rma'd right after purchase tho
<AegisX> Chipzzz: Yeah, I think it's jscreenfix or something?
<ohsix> AegisX: if exercising it doesn't fix it then it might not be the kind you can cajole into working
<git__> i'm starting to hate time
<Chipzzz> th0r: I'm less concerned about the security of my data than most but interested in the subject anyway... and I keep plenty of salt around :)
<AegisX> ohsix: I purchased my laptop through eBay; the seller has a warranty, but I think it would be a major hassle to send it back.
<sparr> earthmeLon: depends on the mount. if it doesnt have a umask or dmask, yes. if it does, no (not for the masked bits)
<bastidraZor> git__: speed  yourself to the speed of light and you can stop time.
<AegisX> ohsix: But yeah... I think it's probably time to try a physical fix -_-
<mickster04> bastidraZor: not really accurate
<bastidraZor> mickster04: you've tried?
<gaelfx> bastidraZor: YOU'VE tried?
<ohsix> Chipzzz: oddly enough wikipedia is a good enough resource for checking most of them out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_disk_encryption_software but crypto is Hard(TM) and people just using it without knowing what they're doing can compromise even well conceived systems
<mickster04> bastidraZor: it's theoretically unsound, time doesn't change speed, your perception of it does:p
<earthmeLon> sparr, I dont usually use samba, sorry I can't help.  bastidraZor's suggestion was an easy way to implement sshfs.  It would only require that you had an ssh account on the server
<ohsix> bastidraZor: you'd have infinite mass if you reached c!
<chriss_> Hey Jordan_U are you still here
<ohsix> (a highly improbable scenario)
<albert> 大家好
<JeffCBR> Since there is no entry for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, how would I do ifdown/ifup?
<Chipzzz> ohsix: I saw that article & plan to read it more thoroughly over my morning coffee... thank you for the suggestion, though :)
<albert> 有中国人没
<Jordan_U> chriss_: Yes.
<maco> !cn  | albert
<ubottu> albert: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<o2oo> hi
<HugoKuo> !TW
<Senjai> !tw
<Senjai> .. nope
<mickster04> tsk
<ohsix> Chipzzz: even freeofte is a compromise, but it works with native things on the linux side (and being well fleshed out on the linux side, isn't ill concieved and awful :)
<HugoKuo> what's up albert
<Senjai> who cares about taiwan anyway
<Senjai> lol
<o2oo> who knows how to user remote desktop between two ubuntu computer?
<o2oo> hi, who knows how to user remote desktop between two ubuntu computer?
<HugoKuo> ...=.=
<Senjai> !remote
<HugoKuo> I care about taiwan ~ XD
<o2oo> hi, who knows how to connect remote desktop between two ubuntu computer?
<mickster04> o2oo: you wato see desktops or is terminal enough?
<mickster04> !rdp
<nixjr> rww, im trying to make sure i get rid of all traces of existing flash, the xsession-errors file refernces this file repeatidly /build/buildd/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-viewer.c:1017 however i the /build directory doesnt seems to exist
<hypatia> o2oo: please stop repeating your question ;)
<o2oo> mickster04,  I want to see desktop and could control
<HugoKuo> man just use teamviewer !!!
<o2oo> hypatia, ok
<chriss_> Jordan_U I just deleted wubi I downloaded ubuntu from official website and saved it to cd and it installed wubi is there a different ubuntu the one I have is ubuntu 10 10
<rww> nixjr: the flash64 page says how to remove the common locations for flash. do them and then try again
<mickster04> o2oo: programs>internet?remote desktop viewer
<hypatia> o2oo: system ->preferences -> remote desktop
<mickster04> R/?/>
<hypatia> and then what mickster04 said :)
<rww> nixjr: I think that message is referencing the environment the plugin was built in, not your actual compuer
<ohsix> nixjr: those are paths from the build of nspluginwrapper, you wont find them on the local computer; they're just to keep track of the file name and line for later debugging
<gaelfx> !vnc | o2oo
<ubottu> o2oo: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Chipzzz> ohsix: all security is a compromise and I don't think there are any absolutes in encryption, but the schemes are getting pretty good
<o2oo> mickster04, hypatia, but I want the login runs like ssh login
<Jordan_U> chriss_: There is Wubi installer on the Ubuntu CD as well. To install normally you need to boot from the CD (Insert the CD into your CDROM drive and reboot the computer).
<o2oo> ubottu,  but vnc is very slow & not real time.
<kevdog> Tunnel X or ssh
<mickster04> o2oo: then I assume you want xforwarding?
<nixjr> rww, ah ok, i was just concerned since that specific file didnt seems ot be mentioned in the removal instructions on that site, now i know why
<kevdog> tunnel x over ssh
<ohsix> Chipzzz: you can't just tape it on and get any of the purported benefits of merely having it encrypted though; that it can't be grepped is like the smallest part of it :]
<o2oo> mickster04, xforwarding ?
<sparr> earthmeLon: ok, thanks
<sparr> I'll ask again in a while
<mickster04> o2oo: you want it over LAN or internet? and why do you want it?
<mickster04> !xforwarding
<o2oo> I am using LAN,
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mickster04> Jordan_U: thank you
<gaelfx> mickster04: might be a good idea to /msg ubottu to test strings you're not sure of
<Jordan_U> mickster04: You're welcome.
<o2oo> Because I feel the VNC is too slow & is not real-time, it is just screen snapshots.
<HugoKuo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/690215    ......................... is there any solution for this bug ?
<zaynal> hello
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 690215 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu) "euca-describe-properties missing module" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gaelfx> I'm just too durned slow
<mickster04> o2oo: over lan vlc is fine
<hypatia> o2oo: on a lan it'll be plenty fast
<mickster04> o2oo: try the remote desktop apps inculuded with ubuntu I think the ssh setting can do UI included?
<pratik_narain> drexl: I've posted the problem on the forums. You can have a look. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692162
<Chipzzz> ohsix: True, but pretty far OT... we'd better not clog up the intertubes with this much more ;)
<o2oo> mickster04,  but how to config the server side of remote desktop?
<mickster04> o2oo: preference> remote desktop
<mickster04> o2oo: system > preferences > remote desktop
<o2oo> mickster04, if I use ssh, it worldn't have GUI
<ohsix> Chipzzz: if you're going to be defending your data from something, know your possible attackers
<chriss_> Jordan_U I will be able to partition my drive that way and without affecting my windows files right ?
<mickster04> o2oo: diud you try it with the inbuilt viewer?
<o2oo> mickster04, yes
<mickster04> o2oo: ok fine
<mickster04> o2oo: so just use vlc
<Jordan_U> chriss_: Yes.
<mickster04> vnc*
<o2oo> mickster04, VNC is not real-time, not good
<chriss_> Jordan_U ok thanks I will do it now
<Jordan_U> chriss_: Though it's always good to have important files backed up.
<mickster04> o2oo: yes it is
<Jordan_U> chriss_: You're welcome.
<mickster04> o2oo: what do you need it for?
<chriss_> Jordan_U thanks I did that
<mickster04> o2oo: because over lan that will be fine
<o2oo> mickster04,  I wonder if "Apps"->"internet"->"terminal server client" is the one?
<jon_athon> how do I change process priority?
<mickster04> o2oo: try it
<mickster04> o2oo:  apps > internet > remote desktop viewer is what i would recommend
<o2oo> but i don't know how to config the server side of that
<maco> jon_athon: if you raise the niceness, it becomes nicer about yielding resources. so thatd be like "nice 10 <pid>"
<mickster04> o2oo: system > pref > remote desktop
<o2oo> mickster04,  remote desktop viewer is not good for me.
<mickster04> o2oo: we have told you thie three times now
<maco> jon_athon: if you lower it (this requires root) it becomes meaner / refuses to give up resources. that's "sudo nice -5 <pid>"
<mickster04> o2oo: why not?
<jon_athon> maco, yielding system resources = more run time?
<maco> jon_athon: yielding = giving up
<jon_athon> faster processing?
<jon_athon> oh, i need faster processing
<ohsix> heh
<o2oo> mickster04, I have tried, not fast real-time enough
<ohsix> priorities don't get you that
<jon_athon> so lower nice?
<jon_athon> ohsix, eh, kinda backdoor
<hypatia> o2oo: have you tried freenx?
<Senjai> o2oo, then install another remote desktop client, if the one provided does not suit your needs and nobody else has an opinion, one can be found using a repository or google, (nobody !google me, I already know)
<jon_athon> higher priority of access to resources
<maco> jon_athon: nicenss ranges from -20 to 19, iirc. DO NOT make something lower than like -15 or important system things will stop working
<ohsix> what resources? there's io schedulers too
<th0r> o2oo: the closest you will come to real time remote access is x forwarding
<maco> ohsix: cpu & ram, iirc
<kevdog> !google | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<maco> jon_athon: ah sorry, i shouldve said renice for the command
<qwerty1> ive downloaded 10.04 but everytime i open it with wubi it says 10.10?
<qwerty1> whats the deal with that
<gaelfx> what's the best vnc client to use on a windows machine for accessing an ubuntu machine?
<maco> jon_athon: "nice" is for use when starting a /new/ process
<jon_athon> maco, gotcha, thanks
<Senjai> kevdog, i just said I already knew didn't I? So you just spammed the channel
<ohsix> well the nice level doesn't play into ram, and the nice levels just help make decisions when there are a set of programs that are ready to run
<hypatia> gaelfx: i usually use ultravnc
<etfb> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, upgraded from 10.04. Usually, when I click a menu item with a fly-out submenu, the submenu doesn't appear. Sometimes it draws the shadow but not the menu or its contents. Anyone else seen this behaviour recently?
<kevdog> :p
<ohsix> but if you want a bit more cpu, generally renicing wont get you it, unless the app is completely cpu bound, a system call will get it rescheduled
<ohsix> if you have 2 processes that are running and you want to always favor one over the other, their relative priority is important
<jon_athon> eh, I guess if it has already got 75% of proc... that's enough resources
<qwerty1> ubuntu just doesnt work with my computer...i hate that...was looking forward to trying it out
<maco> ohsix: is there a way to change io priorities? nice/renice was the only thing i ever heard of for changing resource allocation
<o2oo> Senjai,
<o2oo> hi
<mickster04> qwerty1: get a livce disk?
<ohsix> maco: ionice
<maco> ohsix: ah excellent
<mickster04> live*
<maco> ohsix: thanks :)
<gaelfx> hypatia: eh, their website seems pretty sketchy
<qwerty1> i dont think itll work
<ohsix> maco: same stuff applies with relative priorities tho :]
<Senjai> o2oo, ?
<maco> ohsix: well yeah, but most stuff runs at 0
<o2oo> freenx could do remote desktop ssh login?
<kevdog> yes
<ohsix> maco: also each block scheduler does different things with the priority, so if you're going to practically use it you might want to see what its effect is on the scheduler is, or if the current oen is appropriate
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Senjai> o2oo, remmina - remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment
<kevdog> freenx is tricky to keep going -- in my experience closes a lot -- unless I'm just running shitty computers on both ends
<qwerty1> 10.10 installed but didnt work...10.04 failed several times and never installed....now i try to download a fresh 10.04 but 64 bit and wubi says its gonna install 10.10....so i give up
<qwerty1> shouldnt be this difficult to do
<mickster04> qwerty1: burn a live disk and stop with the wubi thing?
<Senjai> o2oo, you may want to look at that, it seems to be what you need. P.s. I found that by using apt-cache search remote desktop
<gaelfx> qwerty1: did you try a liveusb/cd
<qwerty1> well i use windows 7
<mickster04> qwerty1: so do i
<gaelfx> qwerty1: same here
<Senjai> qwerty1, I came from windows
<kevdog> qwerty1: just install it on a second shitty computer -- much easier
<o2oo> Senjai, so do you know what is "Terminal Server Client" for?
<etfb> What controls the amount of time that a submenu takes to appear if you hover over its title in a menu?
<mickster04> qwerty1: admittedly i forward planned the ubuntu install so left a bit of hdd space
<qwerty1> there are so many different routes to take and im just confused as to what to do
<gaelfx> qwerty1: the only thing that might be annoying is changing the boot order, but it can be done
<hypatia> gaelfx: uvnc.com? you can also grab it off sourceforge if you prefer :)
<marverick> oi
<marverick> ajuda
<Senjai> o2oo, If you need to run remote desktop in terminal only, just use ssh
<Senjai> !ssh | o2oo
<marverick> alguem fala portugues ?
<ubottu> o2oo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<marverick> brasil?
<th0r> o2oo: tsc is a frontend for rdp and vnc
<qwerty1> im not a computer guru so its frustrating to me
<mickster04> qwerty1: well just boot into the disk and click try, it's not hard really?
<kevdog> qwerty1: enough of one to do irc
<o2oo> Senjai, I want to run rdp in graphical
<qwerty1> mickster04...tried that it didnt work
<mickster04> qwerty1: what do you mean?
<mickster04> qewwhich part?
<kevdog> qwerty1: did you verify md5 or sha1 hash
<Senjai> o2oo, this is what you need: http://www.skullbox.net/vncserver.php
<qwerty1> the first time it said something about busybox and initrfis or whathave you and gave a paragraph of command lines
<mickster04> qwerty1: sounds like your disk was dodgy...
<qwerty1> the second time it just shut off the computer
<EmuAlert> How would I get a command to run like an executable? Like if I wanted a file named "launch google" with the command "firefox google.com", how would I...make that?
<k4g6> qwerty1: burn the iso again at the lowest speed you burner is capable of
<cloud_> is anybody familiar with linux bridge?or the tun/tap virtual NIC.
<kevdog> EmuAlert: make an alias or do it through a script/alias combination
<qwerty1> ok...also...is 10.04 64 bit the one i need since windows is 64 bit?
<maco> EmuAlert: put #!/bin/bash           as the first line
<[thor]> EmuAlert: from the command line or from the gui?
<Senjai> qwerty1, you do not NEED 64 bit, you can run 32 bit on a 64 bit machine, but you loose some processing power. Though the reverse is not true
<maco> EmuAlert: list commands under that, and then you can run it "bash filename" or run "chmod +x filename" to make it directly executable in which case either "./filename" or double clck
<cloud_> i want to connect two linux bridge but i don't know how to do that.
<Senjai> qwerty1, why don't you run 10.10?
<Senjai> cloud_, the linux bridge makes me want to shoot myself haha
<qwerty1> wifi issues
<qwerty1> ubuntu doesnt like whats in my computer
<Senjai> qwerty1, I see, if your processor is x86_64 install the 64 bit
<o2oo> Thanks everyone
<Senjai> qwerty1, Just your wireless chip :P
<marverick> oi
<marverick> hi
<Senjai> o2oo, good luck
<marverick> helpi please
<qwerty1> its a intel i3
<Senjai> !ask | marverick
<ubottu> marverick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marverick> in not speck inglis
<kevdog> !kill | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Senjai> !es | marverick
<ubottu> marverick: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scottnyc> hello just installed linux for the first time, whats the difference between emacs 23 and emacs 23 gtk?
<Senjai> what language do you speak marv?
<qwerty1> one more quick question
<marverick> trank
<Senjai> !bot abuse | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<[thor]> scottnyc: the gtk is probably the gui version ( as opposed to command line only )
<ohsix> OR ELSE
<Senjai> trank?
<qwerty1> why would it be saying that its about to install 10.10 after i download and open 10.04?
<[thor]> scottnyc: gtk == Gnome Tool Kit
<Senjai> whats the full name of the language marverick
<scottnyc> thor which should i install
<scottnyc> in your opinion
<rww> GTK is an acronym for Gimp ToolKit.
<[thor]> ah right..
<rww> as in the graphics software ;)
<kevdog> !abuse | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EmuAlert> maco, Got it working from the terminal with bash but how do I get it to work on double-click?
<Senjai> kevdog, can you stop?
<kevdog> bored cant you tell
<[thor]> i always stuff at least both my feet in m y mouth when deconstructing acronyms.
<ohsix> !bored
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<ohsix> take that!
<Senjai> kevdog, then go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevdog> ehh
<melove> hay guys Im using gnacktrack distro it has a login terminal banner when Im login to the OS .. where can I find that banner ?
<kevdog> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<[thor]> scottnyc: i don't think i've ever used emacs, let alone the gtk version.. i am not qualified to answer.
<rww> melove: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives. Please use your distribution's support channel for support.
<melove> rww its a ubuntu customized distro .
<[thor]> scottnyc: that said, it wouldn't surprise me if installing the gtk version automatically installs the other one.
<rww> melove: I'm aware. It's not a supported/official derivative.
<melove> :/ awkay kool
<Senjai> melove, it should have an IRC channel.
<melove> nop it doesnt have a one
<Senjai> melove, if not try #linux
<Senjai> melove, or the distro help channel
<maco> EmuAlert: chmod +x
<rww> melove: Their website says #gnacktrack on this server.
<maco> EmuAlert: or right click, properties, make it executable
<rww> melove: It has a huge total of 3 people in it. This is something to consider when picking a distro ;)
<o2oo> hi, how to config a xdmcp in the server side?
<o2oo> hi, how to config a xdmcp in the server side??
<Senjai> melove, switch to ubuntu :P
<gaelfx> o2oo: easy, killer, once is enough
<Technikfreak> where is the vnc irc channel?
<maco> EmuAlert: if its only running one command (not a bunch) you could also make a launcher. should be able to right click the desktop and do that i think...
<Technikfreak> #vnc doesn't work
<Senjai> !xdmcp | o2oo
<ubottu> o2oo: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<melove> my main os is ubuntu this is just a pentest os I wana customize
<Senjai> melove, understandable, though we must spend our time and resources to help those using Ubuntu, as that's were our expertise lay. As this is an OFFICIAL channel our obligation is to help those with Ubuntu related problems
<Senjai> melove, If this wasn't an official channel, I wouldn't see the probem, this is why I suggested #linux
<EmuAlert> chmod +x "~/launch google" doesn't seem to make a difference. It does have executable checked true in properties, but double click still brings it up in gedit. Meh. A launcher that runs the file would be a bit complicated but it WOULD work, and isn't that the point of Linux anyhow? Thanks
<Guest37546> hi
<Senjai> EmuAlert, try chmod +u-x
<[thor]> Senjai: i think candlejack got him
<ohsix> emuadoes it have a hashbang line? #!/bin/bash or something like it
<ohsix> er heh
<sparr> I have a non-admin account on an Ubuntu 10.10 computer. When I use the Sharing dialog to share files from my desktop it works normally. When I do the same to share files from an external storage device the share isn't mountable from the network because my user can't change the permissions to make the files world readable. Other than duplicating the files, is there a solution to this?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how do I get the latest java in Maverick?
<o2oo> Senjai, how is XDMCP?
<Senjai> o2oo, haven't tried it
<o2oo> is it suit for me?
<Senjai> o2oo, try it and find out? Only you can decide
<Senjai> silverarrow, get it from the repository,
<Senjai> !java | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ohsix> silverarrow: apt-get install default-jre, will get you the latest version in maverick
<[thor]> sparr: mount the drive with your user? ( only a guess )
<silverarrow> thanks
<Senjai> silverarrow, :)
<o2oo> oh, i have to go now, busying.... leave it alone
<Senjai> o2oo, farewell
<ohsix> sparr: is the drive you're trying to share NTFS formatted?
<silverarrow> both of you
<ohsix> or rather the directory on the drive
<silverarrow> I have been searching through packages in Package Manager, but hard to pick the right ones
<Senjai> silver.. I just installed all the sun-java6 packages
<Senjai> silverarrow, from the terminal give me a sec I'll get you the commands
<RexM2> Hi guys
<RexM2> I have a question about eth ports
<Senjai> silverarrow, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Senjai> silverarrow, note that isn't the sdk, just the runtime, If your developing with java you'll need other packages
<Senjai> !ask | RexM2
<ohsix> (default-jre brings in a jre)
<ubottu> RexM2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Senjai> ohsix, okay lol, I just know the way I did it
<Senjai> silverarrow, Maybe follow ohsix
<ohsix> ya me too
<Senjai> silverarrow, he knows more than I
<ohsix> sun jre has busted audio though, had to use openjdk
<RexM2> Thanks!  Ok.. how do i find out where my wireless card is configured on my netbook? eth0 or eth1, etc?
<silverarrow> thanks again
<silverarrow> running terminal
<RexM2> it is running Ubuntu 10.04 netbook
<Senjai> ohsix, anything I use java for doesn't need audio, so I hadn't noticed
<odracir34> is it possible to play blueray discs on a linux os with a buildin bluerayplayer
<Senjai> RexM2, ifconfig on the terminal
<RexM2> ok
<silverarrow> my online bank are very fuzzy with latest version of Java, and I have't had java on ubuntu until now
<RexM2> i did that but i couldnt make heads or tails out of the response! what should i look for?
<Diamondcite> RexM2: If you right click on network manage and check connection information it should say.
<Starminn> !java | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Prinler> Where is my www folder?
<Senjai> Starminn, I already ointed him that way
<Starminn> Senjai: My apologies. :)
<ohsix> Senjai: its a drag, cuz the sun java plugin works much better than icedtea; but i needed audio
<Senjai> Prinler, where ever you created it? default if you install apache, /var/www/
<Diamondcite> RexM2: Though I'm assuming you are already connected to a wifi network...
<Prinler> ty
<Senjai> Starminn, sorry for sounding like a *** lol I just noticed that
<RexM2> Yes I am on a wifi network.
<Senjai> RexM2, are you trying to find out what Card you have? or..
<RexM2> Where do I find Network Manage
<silverarrow> package sun java6 is not available, but is referred to by other packages...
<Starminn> Senjai: Haha, no I didn't think you sounded like one. I understand -- I would have done the same thing. Totally understandable.
<Senjai> Starminn, but if you just joined the channel you didn't know lol
<Diamondcite> RexM2: Then Right Click on the Wifi icon on top, select connection information the name in the () is your wireless adapter... ie wlan0
<RexM2> I'm trying to run Firesheep for work to detect security exposures... are you familiar with Firesheep?
<silverarrow> I have a newly installed Maveric, it is pretty out of the box, only ran first update just now
<RexM2> Yes, it says wlan0
<Diamondcite> RexM2: Never heard of it, but in linux, everyday you learn something new =P
<Senjai> RexM2, neither have I
<Senjai> RexM2, are you new to linux? or seasoned?
<RexM2> It is a way to detect security risks over WPA wireless networks
<Senjai> I understand
<RexM2> Ive used Ubuntu for a couple of months, so i might know the basics, but that is it.
<Starminn> Senjai: Yeah I did. I usually wait and watch a bit but msot people don't invoke the bot much so botting is usually a safe bet. I should have stayed back though, so no hard feelings man. :)
<Zeu5> hi there, i am having problems with this could not update ~/.ICEauthority
<Prinler> when i try to move things to the www folder it says permission denied
<Zeu5> i have tried changing permissions and ownership . didnt work, cannot go to recovery mode from grub menu. computer hanged. please advise.
<Starminn> Prinler: Your user may not hae access to the www group
<Zeu5> i have tried delting the file as well. didnt work
<Senjai> RexM2, WPA2 is normally fairly secure, stay away from WEP. The best way to test vulns is not to use a program, but to stay up to date with exploits and test them yourself
<silverarrow> I have used previous versions of Ubuntu, but never fuzzed too much bout things like online banking, Net TV, but I am in a crisis and this is the only machine I have for weeks
<Prinler> hmmm
<silverarrow> I have no Windows to relay on
<Prinler> how could i not? im the only user
<Senjai> RexM2, W.g. hack your own network.
<[thor]> Prinler: sudo mv
<Starminn> [thor] Yes but I'm seeing if we can avoid sudo. :) That will work almost definitely but still. Hardly a permanent fix, no?
<Prinler> says im not the owner so i cant change permissions lol
<Prinler> how funny
<Senjai> RexM2, there are many exploit databases I could point you to, but they are not suitable for this channel, if you need more info /msg me
<Starminn> Prinler: Well you could always chown/chmod your account to have access to it
<JeffCBR> I need help adding eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces or the commands like ifup/ifdown for however ubuntu handles my nic.
<Senjai> Prinler, if you install a program using root, root created it not you, therefore root has access to it, use sudo chown $USER directory to take over control
<Zeu5> hi there, i am having problems with this could not update ~/.ICEauthority
<silverarrow> Would the sudo apt-get packages for Lucid work for Maverick?
<Senjai> JeffCBR, you always have hard questions, lol, everytime I see you.
<Zeu5> i have tried changing permissions and ownership . didnt work, cannot go to recovery mode from grub menu. computer hanged. please advise.
<JeffCBR> Senjai: Sorry... ;)
<Starminn> Zeu5: Ask your question again. ActionParsnip can answer almost anything and he just entered after your query. ;)
<Zeu5> hi there, i am having problems with this could not update ~/.ICEauthority
<Zeu5> i have tried changing permissions and ownership . didnt work, cannot go to recovery mode from grub menu. computer hanged. please advise.
<Zeu5> i have tried delting the file as well. didnt work
<Senjai> Zeu5, what was the error message you recieved
<Ircnamesarehardt> Hello I have a question for the community. Im running 32bbit 10.10 and it only seems to find 2.7 gigs of ram. Is there something i can do or should i just upgrade to the 64 bit?
<Zeu5> Senjai: after i logged into my ubuntu i get a could not update .ICEauthority file /home/username/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: boot to root recovery mode and chown the file back to your user
<Starminn> !pae | ircnamesarehardt
<ubottu> ircnamesarehardt: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: do commands like: sudo gedit   and: sudo nautilus    look familiar?
<Senjai> Zeu5, and the error returned was?
<g0r33k> join #linux
<g0r33k> ooops sorry :)
<Zeu5> Hi ActionParsnip , when i tried grub to login to recovery mode computer black screen > 5 minutes
<Ircnamesarehardt> Thanks ubotu!
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you need that prompt. do you use commands like that?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: as far as i recall i did not do those commands
<silverarrow> if I install packages like mad, would it mess up my system?
<silverarrow> even a few wrong javas?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i know that i had this error after i tried installing ppstream and veetle last night
<JeffCBR> If I define eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, will it cause some conflict in Ubuntu, since it seems to be handling my network card some other way?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: ok, you may want to change the boot options on root recovery to remove splash and quiet and add: nomodeset    should be ok then
<[thor]> JeffCBR: ifconfig
<Prinler> Senjai, perfect fix ty
<JeffCBR> [thor]: Trying to ifconfig down eth0 gives an error. One second, while I get it.
<silverarrow> It looks like Java 6.4 is not available for Ubuntu
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: how do i change those settings?
<Senjai> Prinler, glad it helped
<Zeu5> guys.. is ActionParsnip not here any more?
<JeffCBR> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<JeffCBR> down: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Starminn> Zeu5: ActionParsnip just left. He  may be back though. In the meantime Google "nomodeset" and you'll see what he was talking about
<JeffCBR> ifconfig clearly shows eth0, though.
<[thor]> JeffCBR: "ifconfig eth0 down" i believe
<silverarrow> if Java is installed from the Java's homepage would it be registered as a package in Package Manager?
<Starminn> Zeu5: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Starminn> silverarrow: The Ubuntu repos typically lag a little behind the main companies so if you want "The latest and greatest" download from the companies themselves.
<ohsix> silverarrow: if it's not installed with apt/dpkg it isn't known by them either
<Senjai> Starminn, silverarrow, correct, but the ones on the repos have been tested for compatability. so to ensure compatability, get the repo one
<ohsix> silverarrow: is there a specific reason you need a newer version?
<Starminn> Senjai silverarrow: Right. It may be a little old but it'll at least work.
<Starminn> "old" is a bad term. Just... "not new"
<Senjai> Starminn, silverarrow, if you get the "newest" one, it may have bugs and that may be the reason ubuntu hasnt hosted it on the the repos
<silverarrow> I see
<ohsix> unless theres a security issue or a good reason, stuff stays stable durign the release
<h3r0> hi friend
<[thor]> silverarrow: if you install a .deb or similar package downloaded from a software developer, the package manager will know it is installed.
<h3r0> i want to ask aout amanda backup solution
<silverarrow> ohsix, I have problem with logging on to my bank, they are very fuzzy with latest version, but I cant make Maveric detect java
<silverarrow> thor, thanks
<Starminn> silverarrow: Try using Chromium.
<silverarrow> the browser?
<Zeu5> Starminn: i tried the nomodeset and restarted. but in recovery mode i am still getinng a black screen
<Zeu5> i also did a sudo update-grub
<Guest33786> what is the meaning about "install and configure Amanda backup server software on Quartz, which is running Red Hat Enterprise Linux."
<ohsix> silverarrow: you probably need to install the icedtea plugin if you're using the default-jre (which is openjdk by default)
<Guest33786> what is quartz? is it kind of hardware?
<Starminn> silverarrow: Yeah. I know Chromium ships with its own version of Flash (my Chromium beats my Firefox in Flash performance) so Java may do something similar with it
<Guest33786> or an OS?
<Starminn> Guest33786: From 3 seconds of Googling I get "Quartz specifically refers  to a pair of Mac OS X technologies"
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: sounds like you will need to boot to live cd and chroot to the installed OS
<Guest33786> oh is it hardware?or software?
<Starminn> Guest33786: https://kb.iu.edu/data/ajeb.html
<Guest33786> thanks Starminn
<ohsix> Starminn: but even given the slim context there was, you wouldn't do things "on Quartz"
<Senjai> Guest33786, Can you please change your nick, it's hard to reference you lol
<Starminn> Senjai: I agree. :) Pain in the patootie lol
<Guest33786> how i can change my nick :(
<hensem> aha thanks manage to change
<ActionParsnip> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<silverarrow> iced tea
<silverarrow> hmm
<Zeu5> okie i just rebooted my computer and i am now at the grub menu
<Zeu5> and i just placed my 10.04 64 bit dvd installation inside the rom
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: What is my next move?
<ActionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Senjai> Zeu5, you have to boot from CD, keep the CD in the rom before booting
<Senjai> Zeu5, make sure your BIOS is set to boot from CD before hard drive
<Zeu5> Senjai: how do i reboot from grub menu?
<hensem> does anyone know which solution backup is better?is it bacula or amanda?(easy to use)
<Senjai> Zeu5, it is safe to use the power off button from grub
<Zeu5> okie then. here goes nothing
<Senjai> Zeu5, just hardboot it, then go into your system BIOS
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5 ctrl+alt+del will reboot
<ohsix> hensem: do you need remote backups to be coordinated like bacula and amanda does? there is software that can do remote backups without a backup server
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: too late. i use power off. instead f catrl alt del
<Zeu5> it still went to grub menu instead.
<Senjai> Zeu5, its okay to hardboot grub, it doesnt use a lot of resources
<Senjai> Zeu5, press F12, or F2 before it gets to grub
<hensem> oh really ohsix?what kind of backup solution is that?
<Senjai> Zeu5, there should be a screen before it gets to grub
<hensem> yes i want to do remotely and i hope automatically too...
<Senjai> Zeu5, depending on your computer
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you can damage components with hard poweroff. Ctrl+alt+del would make the OS die gracefully
<ohsix> hensem: duplicity, deja-dup is a gui for starting jobs at regular times and when volumes are pluggged int
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i am back to grub. please teach me the proper way from here. installation dvd in rom
<hensem> oh i see... i will try to google about deja-dup thanks ohsix
<Senjai> Zeu5, did you see the screen before coming to grub? What ty havepe of computer do you
<Zeu5> and i have hardpowered off at least 8 times in the past 20 minutes.
<Zeu5> i want to avoid that
<Zeu5> asus n43j
<[thor]> Zeu5: reboot, enter BIOS config, set boot order to CDROM / Floppy / HD0
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: before grub shows. Press F11 and you can select cd to boot
<Senjai> Zeu5, what type of computer do you have, Grub doesnt use many components so it doesn't matter, doesn't save anything, just reads
<Prinler> Does anyone know if ubuntu has any issues with blueray players or playback?
<Senjai> !media | Prinler
<ubottu> Prinler: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: just to confirm its F11 and not F12 cause SEnjai tells me F12
<ActionParsnip> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zeu5> i wan to get thsi right
<Starminn> Zeu5: For me it is F12. It depends on the comp. You wanna look for "Boot Menu"
<Senjai> Zeu5, IT DEPENDS on your computer, for dell it is F2, for HP may be something else
<Senjai> Zeu5, what type of computer do you have
<[thor]> err.. if it isn't right, it won't work.. pressing the wrong number won't blow anything up
<Starminn> Zeu5 Senjai: *For Dell it's F12***
<ActionParsnip> Zeus5: reboot and press F11 lots, the
<Senjai> Starminn, correction, typing to fast
<Zeu5> Senjai: i alraedy mentioned this. i said ASUS N43J
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay give me a second
<ActionParsnip> Then select cd
<Zeu5> thanks Senjai
<Zeu5> i am googling as well
<Starminn> Zeu5: F8?
<Senjai> Hitting F2 when starting the notebook should get you in.
<Senjai> Zeu5, git F2
<Prinler> Senjai, why did you do that?
<Senjai> Zeu5, hit F2 while its starting up rapidly
<Senjai> Prinler, sorry I thought that was the right one one sec
<Prinler> Senjai, i didnt ask for a list of media players
<Senjai> !bluray | Prinler
<ubottu> Prinler: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Senjai> Prinler, that was what I was looking for
<Prinler> lol
<Senjai> Prinler I'm helping several people sorry.
<Zeu5> okay everyone
<Zeu5> i rebooted using ctrl alt del
<Zeu5> then i press F2 repeatedly
<Senjai> yes
<Zeu5> i see a aptio setup utility.
<Senjai> yes!
<Senjai> oka
<silverarrow> my computer really didn't like the added packages, my upper panel are messed up. The turn off button are missing
<Starminn> silverarrow: In terminal type "killall gnome-panel"
<Zeu5> i see main advaned boot security save&exit
<Starminn> silverarrow: It'll reset your panel. :)
<Senjai> Zeu5, boot
<Senjai> Zeu5, go to boot
<silverarrow> thanks
<Senjai> Zeu5, tell me what you see
<Zeu5> i am there
<Zeu5> boot option priorities
<Senjai> priorities
<Zeu5> boot option 1 PO: ST9500
<Senjai> make sure CD is before Hard disk
<Zeu5> boot option 2: P1: HL-DT-ST BDD...
<silverarrow> it woked !!
<silverarrow> instantly
<Zeu5> hard drive BBS priorities
<Zeu5> CD/DVD ROm Drive BBS prioroties
<silverarrow> thanks starminn
<Senjai> Zeu5, there should be something there that resembles CD
<Zeu5> Delete boot option
<Senjai> Zeu5, no, but the CD/DVD before the HARDDRIVE option
<Senjai> put*
<Starminn> silverarrow: Sure thing. :)
<silverarrow> I have to get a book on ubuntu or something,
<silverarrow> I mean, the basic commands and stuff
<Starminn> !manual | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Starminn> silverarrow: Oh, command line commands? Sorry. :) You might want this: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<[thor]> silverarrow: most programs will add manual pages on installation
<Senjai> Zeu5, how is that going?
<Zeu5> okie wait i am playing ard with it
<Zeu5> i think i jsut got it to work to boot up from cd
<[thor]> silverarrow: try "man <programname>" if you are stumped with a particular command line application
<Zeu5> okie think its working.
<Senjai> Zeu5 :)
<Zeu5> sorry for this. i am really really ubuntu noob despite almost 1 year on this
<silverarrow> starting java is like major uphill for my computer lol
<Senjai> Zeu5, make sure you didn't delete any options
<_skpl> bbs?
<Senjai> Zeu5, just rearrange the boot order, but dont delete anything
<Zeu5> Senjai: i don think i deleted any option . just rearrange them
<Zeu5> the options dun use any beginner friendly words like CD rom, harddisk
<Senjai> Zeu5, even dont rearrange anything else, just put CD on top :P BIOS is fussy
<WilceysTech> Hi all :)
<Senjai> Zeu5 yea I know
<Senjai> WilceysTech, Sup
<Zeu5> i think its running.but its taking a logn time to bootup from CD
<ohsix> what's a cd
<Prinler> Senjai, shesh man, couldnt you just say... yes its supported with some tweeking? lol
<Zeu5> please hang on everyone.
<[thor]> Zeu5: they were showing the hardware ID of the drives
<Senjai> Prinler, I didn't know the answer, I just know there are problems, so If I said that I might've given you the wrong answer
<Zeu5> i see the default  pink background of 10.04
<Zeu5> okie i get a try or install  window
<Zeu5> use try yes?
<Senjai> install
<Zeu5> i mean i see a window showing try or install ubuntu LTS
<Senjai> Zeu5, if you want to install ubuntu use Install
<[thor]> Zeu5: so a wester digital 100GB might show --> 1 PO: WD100XXXATA
<Zeu5> install? i already installed
<Senjai> Zeu5, what are you trying to do with the CD then
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip told me to boot up from CD
<[thor]> Zeu5: use "try"
<Zeu5> and he is no longer here.. ha
<Senjai> ..
<silverarrow> do I need to reboot for java to actibate?
<[thor]> Zeu5: you are going to chmod the permissions for those folders
<Zeu5> i have an issue with the .ICEauthority file
<silverarrow> activate*
<Fuchs> Senjai: he should check the rights and owner of the .ICEAuthority file
<Fuchs> Senjai: so basically all he has to do is boot any live system and do an ls -l, then chown and maybe chmod
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip last advice was to boot up from CD
<Starminn> (02:18:04 AM) Zeu5: Senjai: after i logged into my ubuntu i get a could not update .ICEauthority file /home/username/.ICEauthority
<Starminn> (02:18:08 AM) ActionParsnip: Zeu5: boot to root recovery mode and chown the file back to your user
<Senjai> zeu5, okay, click try
<Starminn> So basically what Fuchs said
<Zeu5> recover mode did not work for me despite nomodeset
<Senjai> zeu5, then you can edit your ICEauthority from the CD berson
<Senjai> version*
<Zeu5> okie so now i go into terminal from here yes?
<Zeu5> i am inside the terminal now as ubuntu@ubuntu
<Zeu5> so now i use sudo chmod ....
<Zeu5> am i fcorrect?
<Starminn> Zeu5: "sudo chmod $USER /path/to/directory"
<Senjai> Starminn, no
<Starminn> Zeu5:chown*
<Senjai> Starminn, Zeu5, dont use $USER
<hensem> what is tape backup?i think its kind of hardware.. not software.. is it right?
<Zeu5> okie my machine name is ks-laptop and my username is ks
<Senjai> Starminn, Zeu5, $USER is ubuntu be ecause your using the CD, type type: sudo chown (username on your other operating system) /path/to/ice
<_Alex__> hensem: Tape backup copies data to tape
<hensem> oh i see
<Zeu5> Senjai: so its
<Guest97558> Hi
<hensem> means i can save it to dvd rw too right Alex?
<Starminn> I used "$USER" in the sense of a variable, Senjai. I didn't know it even existed as-is.
<Zeu5> sudo chown ks:ks /home/ks/.ICEauthority
<YankDownUnder> Guest97558, You should NOT log in to IRC as "root" at all - let alone be online as "root" - it's bad manners, and highly insecure.
<Senjai> Starminn, yes, $USER replaces $USER with the current logged in user when you run it, just like $PATH is replaced by executable directories
<Starminn> Senjai. Hmph. Didn't know that. I guess that's what I get from working with PHP. :/ I'll keep that in mind, though. Thanks for the heads-up
<Zeu5> Senjai: sorry cann you explain it again? with even more beginner friendly words
<Senjai> Starminn, try it, go into terminal and type $USER and hit enter
<[thor]> YankDownUnder: see the ~ in front of that root userame? all of that can be set manually
<Senjai> Zeu5, type pwd in the terminal and tell me what you get
<hensem> thank you  _Alex__
<Zeu5> i get /home/ubuntu
<Zeu5> i am "trying" Ubuntu from the CD
<Senjai> sorry Starminn, type echo $USER in command line
<Senjai> okay
<_Alex__> hensem: What have i ever done to you for needing to thank?
<Starminn> Senjai: I figured it out. ;)
<Senjai> uhh, in ubuntu under Places, do you see your other operating system?
<Zeu5> Senjai: i think so
<Zeu5> shoudl i mount it?
<Senjai> click it
<Senjai> Zeu5 yes
<Zeu5> yes found it
<Senjai> Zeu5, because right now your only under the CD's files, and the problem is under the hard drive
<Zeu5> okie nautlius is opening it
<Zeu5> so wat shd i do?
<Senjai> When its mounted
<[thor]> same command but with mounted path
<Zeu5> navigate it via terminal?
<Senjai> where is it mounted
<Senjai> yes
<Senjai> should be /media/something
<Senjai> type ls /media
<Senjai> in terminal
<kibaya> Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries Aborted
<Zeu5> okie i am a tthe right folder
<kibaya> this keeps showing up when i try running skype
<Zeu5> but i see that the owner is not ks ks
<Zeu5> its 1000 1000
<Senjai> good
<Senjai> now
<Senjai> listen carefully
<Zeu5> listening
<Senjai> type pwd, and tell me what it is
<_Alex__> Stuff doesn't mount in '/mnt/something'?
<hensem> _Alex__ it was a big help :)
<Zeu5> i get /media/ed4dsdsdjsdjsjl/jdlkasjdklsajdkl/home/ks
<Senjai> _Alex__, it mounts by default in /media/something
<_Alex__> Aha
<akbar> Hi
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay, type: sudo chown ks /media/ed4dsdsdjsdjsjl/jdlkasjdklsajdkl/home/ks
<Zeu5> Senjai, i kinda randomly typed for the hdd id FYI
<Starminn> _Alex__: For me usually in "/media"
<JXYZ> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu Netbook Remix USB drive isn't getting recognized?
<Senjai> it should then list the owner of that directory as ks
<kibaya> alex_ yes it does in mount in /media/somthng
<akbar> how to creat vpn connection in back track 4
<akbar> pleas help me
<Senjai> !ot | akbar
<ubottu> akbar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> JXYZ: Have you used it before or is this the first attempt?
<Senjai> akbar see #backtrack-linux
<_Alex__> Hi
<Senjai> We DO NOT support backtrack
<Zeu5> Senjai: you mean sudo chown ks: /media/ed4dsdsdjsdjsjl/jdlkasjdklsajdkl/home/ks dont you?
<Starminn> !backtrack | akbar
<ubottu> akbar: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Zeu5> with a colon and a space in between
<kibaya> Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries Aborted help me on this error
<Senjai> Zeu5, sudo chown ks /media/ed4dsdsdjsdjsjl/jdlkasjdklsajdkl/home/ks
<Senjai> no colon
<Zeu5> space?
<Senjai> Zeu5, no colon after ks
<Zeu5> but there is a space between ks and the /media yes?
<Senjai> Zeu5, yes
<[thor]> derp
<Senjai> Zeu5, make sure ks is your USERNAME on the hard drive
<JXYZ> Starminn: Yes
<Starminn> Zeu5: Just copy and paste it into the Terminal
<Starminn> JXYZ: Same computer?
<zamba> is it possible to set up 802.1q vlans through networkmanager?
<Senjai> Zeu5, if it isn't replace it with your username
<Zeu5> invalid user
<JXYZ> yes
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay hold on
<Zeu5> Senjai: i get invalid user for ks
<Senjai> Zeu5, navigate it to it in the GUI
<Starminn> JXYZ: Trying to boot from it or is it just not mounting?
<Senjai> Zeu5, we're going to do it the easy way
<Zeu5> Senjai: okay
<akbar> tnx
<Senjai> Zeu5, get to your home folder through the GUI, when your there, right click  the ks folder and click properties
<JXYZ> im trying to boot from it
 * Starminn Chuckles at the fact that "Let's do this the easiest way" is always the 'Last Resort Plan' on the#ubuntu support channel
<k4g6> hey whats the command to run colortest
<Zeu5> done
<JXYZ> and in the boot menu its not showing up
<Starminn> JXYZ: Is your BIOS configured to boot from USB?
<Zeu5> Senjai: done
<Starminn> JXYZ: Ah
<Starminn> JXYZ: Can you pick it up after the system is loaded? Will it show in Nautilus I mean?
<Senjai> Zeu5, go to Permissions
<k4g6> !info colortest
<ubottu> colortest (source: colortest): utilities to test color capabilities of terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 20100406-1 (maverick), package size 12 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Senjai> Zeu5, tell me what you see
<JXYZ> im trying to install it on my netbook, which doesnt have a working OS
<Zeu5> Owner 1016 - user #1016
<JXYZ> which is why i need to install it
<Zeu5> Group 1016
<Senjai> Zeu5, can you change the fields?
<Zeu5> nope
<Zeu5> you are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay one moment,
<accel> does ubuntu support arm?
<_Alex__> JXYZ: Ubuntu on a netbook? You need to go to Pendrivelinux.com and get the software
<accel> or does it only run on x86/x86_64/legs ?
<hensem> after confusing a lot with quartz, tape, i decided to check amanda on centos in google.. that would be better :)
<JXYZ> ok - i'll try that but as i mentioned, i did it before and it worked fine
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay back to terminal,
<_Alex__> JXYZ:even if Debian =works faster on old machines
<JXYZ> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is for netbooks
<Zeu5> Senjai: and?
<_Alex__> Yea
<Senjai> Zeu5, sudo chmod 777 /media/ed4dsdsdjsdjsjl/jdlkasjdklsajdkl/home/ks
<Senjai> Zeu5, tell me if that works without errors
<Zeu5> Senjai: i am loath to do that
<_Alex__> Bit i dont Recommand UNR, it is rather slow
<Senjai> Zeu5, what? can you say that again
<Zeu5> Senjai: I am reluctant to do that because i am not sure how to chagne the permissions back
<Juul> hi, i have a usb headset that's giving me trouble. it shows up in ubuntu 10.10 in sound preferences under the "hardware" tab, but with no icon
<Juul> it doesn't show up under output or input
<Senjai> Zeu5, we will go through that, but this is essential, I'm trying to help you
<[thor]> Zeu5: sudo nautilus
<Starminn> !chomod | Zeu5
<Starminn> !chmod | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Juul> alsamixer shows the output and input from the sound card as it should
<[thor]> and change the owner of the folder
<JXYZ> I'm just going to throw this stupid netbook out the window
<JXYZ> useless
<Senjai> Starminn, he doesnt need to be confused at the moment
<Starminn> Zeu5: But for now just trust in Senjai. :)
<[thor]> the dangerous, and easy way.
<_Alex__> JXYZ: WHY?!?!?!
<Starminn> Senjai: I agree. Just telling him not to worry
<Zeu5> Senjai: okie
<Senjai> Zeu5, run the command, this will allow you to change the settings graphically
<Zeu5> done but i am still not the owner in the GUI
<JXYZ> ive been trying to install an OS on it for weeks
<[thor]> JXYZ: usb CD drive?
<Zeu5> let me refresh the GUI
<Senjai> Zeu5, refresh the GUI
<_Alex__> JXIZ:Install Debian if you don't like Ubuntu"!!!!!!!!!! IT's LOTS FASTER!, Pleas! Don't destroy it!
<JXYZ> thor i dont understand the question
<k4g6> does anyone know how to help me. its a real stupid question i just cant find the command to run colortest
<Zeu5> you are not the owner, so ...
<[thor]> JXYZ: i guess i was missing some words there; do you have access to a working usb connectable cd-rom drive?
<_Alex__> JXYZ: There are external USB drives.
<Senjai> Zwu5, okay, but does it say
<Zeu5> Senjai: done still not able to change any permission
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay but under
<Starminn> k4g6: Have yuo tried "man colortest" ?
<jadespider> thor @ linuxboxen
<Gabryfan82> HI
<JXYZ> ah - no - i dont
<Senjai> Zeu5, hold on, under OTHERS does it say create and delete files
<k4g6> theres no man
<k4g6> Starminn: no manual**
<Zeu5> Senjai: i see it. i cannot click it
<_Alex__> JXYZ: Try UNetBootin, Pendrive dodn't work for me
<Gabryfan82> I don't know how install vnc4server on linux that have only terminal (without monitor) only ssh
<Senjai> Zeu5, but is that what it says?
<Zeu5> Senjai: Others Flder access greyed out dropdown first item is Creat and delete files
<Senjai> Zeu5 EXCELLENT :)
<Senjai> okay
<Senjai> Zeu5, we're making progress, we're going to try something else
<Starminn> k4g6: Not sure then
<Senjai> Zeu5, sudo chown ubuntu /path/to/home/folder
<Zeu5> Senjai: just go ahead.
<k4g6> Starminn: thanks. ill google it some more
<Senjai> Zeu5, I forget the path
<JXYZ> window solution
<Zeu5> okie
<Senjai> Zeu5, does it run with no errors
<_Alex__> JXIZ: does it work now?
<Zeu5> Senjai: you want /media/yadayada/home or /media/yadaydad/home/ks
<Starminn> _Alex__ He left
<_Alex__> Aha
<Senjai> Zeu5, the second
<aroman> hello, i want to use rsync to make a copy of my entire linux partition (that is, my root folder), and put it on an external hard drive to use as a backup. My question is, if I run rsync as root, telling to copy / to /media/MyDrive, while running the OS installed at / (that is, tell rsync to backup my computer while I'm still using it/it's running inside of it), will I run into problems? Is there anything that could cause rsync to fail when
<_Alex__> why don't you use 'dd'?
<Zeu5> okie i can now create or delete files from GUI Senjai
<aroman> _Alex__: what's wrong with rsync?
<_Alex__> IDK
<Senjai> Zeu5, Awesome, but there is a problem, so don't get too cocky, I still need to instruct you
<Senjai> In the GUI
<Senjai> Zeu5, in the guy
<aroman> dd isn't good for backups, because rsync can checksum the files to know which to backup
<[thor]> aroman: as long as it is copying and not moving, i can't see how it would have any effect at all
<Zeu5> Senjai: sorry about sounding anxious. i got some work needed to hand in at 5pm.. which is less htan 50 minutes frm now.. so
<_Alex__> I allwais backup with dd
<kuru> I got this new box now. with a Gigabyte GA-PH67A-UD3 motherboard that has a built-in Realtek chip
<Senjai> Zeu5, In the gui, under OTHERS, set file access to read and write
<aroman> [thor]: that's what I was thinking
<Zeu5> Senjai: okie in the GUI, yes?
<jadespider> perhaps not
<kuru> ALC892 to be exact.. Ubuntu doesn't seem to see it (I'm running Karmic)
<Zeu5> Senjai: ithere is no such option
<kuru> looking online there are more questions than answers.. can anyone point me to a more definitive resource for information?
<kuru> I'm sort of at a loss here
<_Alex__> kuru: Why the hell did you not dist-upgrade yet?
<Zeu5> Senjai: None, List files only, Access files, Create and delete files
<Starminn> Zeu5: It's in right-click->Properties->PErmissions (is that what you meant Senjai?)
<Senjai> Zeu5, Create and delete Files, then in the second drop down, others: File Access: Read and Write
<iflema> k4g6: try  colortest-8    colortest-16  etc...  or     man colortest-8
<kuru> _Alex_, because I _just_ got the box and had a karmic cd.. ;)
<Senjai> Zeu5, starminn, hes already there
<kuru> _Alex_, and I have an important Qt app that breaks on Lucid
<k4g6> iflema: thankkyou!
<whitefire> help me how to install driver NVIDIA GeForce 310M ( laptop acer aspire 5745g) on ubuntu 10.10
<RobbieThe1st> kuru: Update to Maverick, then we might be able to help you? The new versions have more support anyway
<Zeu5> oh sorry i forgot to refresh
<Zeu5> okie Senjai done
<Senjai> Zeu5, now, the owner before you was #100 ? what was it
<RobbieThe1st> whitefire: Try going to "additional drivers" under "system" in the menu, activate the driver
<Zeu5>  Senjai1016
<Zeu5> Senjai: 1016
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay, does it have a folder in /home?
<kuru> Maverick.. that's not even released proper yet
<ActionParsnip> Whitefire: install the nvidia-current package in software centre and reboot
<_Alex__> kuru: marevic is the stable now
<Zeu5> Senjai: no
<kuru> _Alex_, hrmm.. so I should skip the 10.04 LTS upgrade?
<dagon666> anybody knows how to enable multicast forwarding in ubuntu ? trying to change /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/mc_forwarding from 0 to 1 always ends up with permission denied
<kuru> (about to hit 'Start Upgrade' button)
<Zeu5> Senjai:  i would have thought that the owner of ks folder is ks itself
<Senjai> Zeu5, okay, time to SHUT DOWN (not restart) your ubuntu, and take out the CD
<Senjai> Zeu5, time to boot into Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Kuru: thi
<Senjai> Zeu5, when you get to the login screen tell me
<Prinler> !hdmi
<RobbieThe1st> kuru: I'd just download a 10.10 CD and install from that - Probably be faster.
<Zeu5> Senjai: you positive? cause right now the owner of /home/ks is ubuntu
<Senjai> Zeu5, it doesn't matter, because everyone can access it
<Senjai> Zeu5, including other users, like ks
<ActionParsnip> Kuru: think about what version number maverick is, and then think how Canonical number releases
<Senjai> Zeu5, when you get in as ks, or 1016, you can change it back
<neil_____> @Senjai a
<Senjai> Zeu5, as long as "others" can read and write files, and create and delet files
<Zeu5> okay jus gone past grub
<Starminn> Kuru: Maverick (10.10) was released in '10, October (10th month)
<Senjai> neil_____, ?
<kuru> you know, going back to my original question, no one seems to be able to simply point me to a url, instead I'm being attacked for not memorizing Ubuntu's version system
<kuru> thanks a lot
<Senjai> Zeu5, tell me when you get to login
<silverarrow> hi again
<ActionParsnip> Kuru: karmic is supported til April. Could just use it til it dies as Natty (11
<_Alex__> kuru: I think that the audio chip is new, and it is not in the Karmic koala's kernel
<ActionParsnip> (11.04) will be out
<RobbieThe1st> kuru: Um, go to ubuntu.com. download from there>
<kuru> ActionParsnip, yeah I'm upgrading to 10.04 Lucid
<kuru> I need LTS
<Yerushalmi> I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and so my desktop isn't normal gnome but rather this Unity-style thing. Last week I ran an update, and discovered upon turning on the computer that I only have the desktop background picture, and it keeps blinking grey. The upper bar with the time and programs appears normal, and keyboard commands help me open things, but I don't have a desktop. Help!
<kuru> _Alex__, I see. Alright, fair 'nuff. Let's see if the newer kernel supports it
<ActionParsnip> Kuru: then a clean 10.04.2 will give a smoother ride
<Prinler> Anyone know how to get the sound to go over my hdmi?
<ohsix> Yerushalmi: it sounds like unity stopped liking your video card, you should try the unity2d session, or the classic desktop session; pick it on the login screen
<_Alex__> Yerushalmi: As superuser 'aptitude install ubuntu-desktop'
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: why not just prefix with 'sudo' then you don't need to add the superuser bit..
<Yerushalmi> ohsix:  The unity2d session actually works, but goes extremely slowly and for some reason doesn't load up a window manager automatically, I have to manually run metacity. I don't have other options than those two and xterm, though.
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: also aptitude is no longer in a default i
<Yerushalmi> ohsix: Is there any way to go back to a previous version or try to reinstall the package or something?
<ActionParsnip> Install
<ohsix> Yerushalmi: there is but it's a pain in the butt, probably more worthwhile to report the bug thats keeping it from working and have it fixed
<Yerushalmi> ohsix: How would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: what videochip do you use?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: are you there
<Zeu5> ?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: aye
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: Senjai: is helping me which i appreciate greatly. however, i think i just got into more trouble now.
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: what's the situation?
<[thor]> Zeu5: did you log back in?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: now i get black screen in both recovery mode and normal mode
<Senjai> Zeu5, ActionParsnip, [thor] /join #zeu5
<[thor]> only mildly interested :D i'll stay here
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: did you try the nomodeset boot option?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i changed /etc/default/grub file by adding nomodeset as described here
<Zeu5> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: i'll be in bed in 5 mins. Just on a bus home
<silverarrow> why isn't Opera in package manager?
<Zeu5> no no
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: ok. Did you run: sudo update-grub   after you added it?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: help me before that
<Zeu5> yes i did run sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: tried an older kernel (if you have any)
<Zeu5> ActionParsniprecovery mode of older kernel or normal mode
<silverarrow> who has programmed Ubottu?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip : recovery mode of older kernel or normal mode
<Zeu5> ?
<osmosis_paul> Morning, somebody here has experiment executing cron jobs of subversion? i read there are a problem with the encoding of subversion because by default dont have configure UTF-8, but i try to fix it and i can not, somebody pass for the same situation than i????
<silverarrow> lots of info there
<Prinler> Anyone help me get audio from my box threw my hdmi and tv speakers?
<Djoef> Hi, Anyone here knows if you can ask for a backup of you Ubuntu One account ? (eg can I have the status of last month)
<Djoef> And a second question, is the storage on your ubuntu one account safe ? in the sense that only the user can read (/write) what is in there ?
<aroman> Djoef: #ubuntuone
<Djoef> oops sorry
<CoNFuS3D> hi, I just bought a sound blaster x-fi xtreme audio sound card, and now I have no sound...
<CoNFuS3D> and yes, I  have googled to no avail
<CoNFuS3D> can't even find linux drivers for it
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: does it show up in lspci?
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<CoNFuS3D> cd .
<CoNFuS3D> oops
<CoNFuS3D> wrong window
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: I realise it's old, but did you check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981 ?
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: and make sure none of the lines are muted in alsamixer
<CoNFuS3D> hmm, so it's not gonna work at all?
<bullgard> '~$ nslookup 91.198.174.2; Server: 192.168.178.1; Address: 192.168.178.1#53. Non-authoritative answer: 2.174.198.91.in-addr.arpa	name = rr.esams.wikimedia.org.' What does mean here '#53'? 192.168.178.1 is the IP address of my ADSL router.
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: look at the dates on those posts, also check the end of the thread
<llutz_> bullgard: port 53, dns
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: there is a link to an openaudio download on page 2
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: on page 1 sorry; near the middle
<bullgard> llutz_: What do you mean by "port" here in relation to DNS. Can you elaborate?
<silverarrow> do any of you have an online bank using java as secure login ?
<llutz_> bullgard: dns-request are done via port 53udp by default
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: or try this:  http://www.fusetext.com/2009/05/ubuntu-linux-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-driver-installation-how-to/
<gaelfx> again, a little old, but there's a chance it could work
<CoNFuS3D> I tried that second link, but I can't find the drivers on the creative site...
<silverarrow> are you guys on Ubuntu computers now?
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: did you check alsamixer?
<CoNFuS3D> yes..
<joshua__> can someone help me with my bt4 shit, im tired of not getting anywhere, Ive downloaded but cant seem to install.
<CoNFuS3D> it is all normal
<llutz_> bullgard: like ssh uses port 22 or smtp port 25 by default
<silverarrow> could you try this link for me ? https://www.spv.no/wps/portal/3625/login
<silverarrow> it is in norwegian unfortunately
<silverarrow> but words are much the same for loggin
<llutz_> !backtrack | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<silverarrow> do you have a sign in bar at all?
<Yerushalmi> *sigh* This always happens.
<silverarrow> always?
<root> hi
<joshua__> I want to be good at what I love, but I have to learn about what I love first
<Yerushalmi> ohsix: Sorry about that
<Guest63698> i hack yo shit
<silverarrow> what did ubottu just do?
<silverarrow> I might go for linux mint
<joshua__> well if you are a cracker then yea... thats what I expect, back someone who loves the games could show me a pointer or two
<Yerushalmi> ohsix: I tried to open terminal to answer ActionParsnip's question about my video card, but hit FN+F2 instead of Alt+F2
<boota2> I want to get clear environment for a user in ubuntu. by this i mean i want to get empty output of "set".
<boota2> How do i do it?
<Yerushalmi> ohsix: Disabled my wireless. And my computer has (and always had) a bug that prevents me from reenabling my wireless without a reboot
<overclucker> root: you using an irc client as root?
<llutz_> bullgard: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_(Protokoll)  for further info
<xrfang> how can I generate a correct fonts.dir file? I ran mkfontdir under jre/lib/fonts after copying some font into it, then the fonts.dir is only 2 bytes long :(
<Yerushalmi> ohsix: And upon rebooting, well, my computer's been acting up lately and about 80% of the time I turn it on brings me to a text-only prompt.
<joshua__> Well at least I know this is here now...much love to all
<Karen245> Hello, need help :) how can I remove/delete symbolic link ?
<llutz_> Karen245: rm link
<gary_> lerhaupt
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_Blaster_X-Fi#Linux_support check the linux support section, driver should be available in ALSA already. Did you check the cables were plugged in properly and all that? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Yerushalmi> So, general question for the channel, then: I've been running my computer off an SDHC card, allowing me to use my internal hard drive as swap. The reason I do this is because I haven't figured out how to use an SDHC card as swap because the computer won't agree to hibernate. Is there any way to e
<bagustrix> hello..
<Yerushalmi> gah.
<CoNFuS3D> I am using 10.1
<Yerushalmi> Is there any way to get the computer to hibernate to an SDHC card? Barring that, well, I've been having a serious number of corruption issues, so I want to know: is an SDHC card not stable/rewritable enough to serve as a hard drive, or is mine just old and if I buy a new one my computer should work fine with this configuration for an extended period of time?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: have you added your sdhc-device to /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  and rebuilt the intiramfs then?
<gaelfx> apologies
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: The bug I get when trying to hibernate to SDHC isn't that I can't resume. It's that the computer does the full writing-to-hibernate, decides to shut down, but resumes immediately without even powering off.
<Prinler> Ok help me out here, i was told to close x for a driver update... ctrl alt f1... i get no prompt
<Prinler> now what
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: in my experience, SD cards aren't that reliable if they are subjected to heavy read/write cycles
<Narly_Dude> Prinler: f2 f3 f4?
<wooter> Yerushalmi, set your swap partition to the card
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: some helpfull messages in /var/log/pm-powersave.log?
<Prinler> it closed x but still no prompy
<Prinler> i see text and stuff
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: How heavy is heavy? After all, I basically just use this computer for word processing and internet.
<CoNFuS3D> on another note gaelfx, when I try to open the sound application, it says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Sec, bringing up the pertinent log
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: check it for errors
<Narly_Dude> Prinler: And pressing enter doens't provide a prompt? (hidden maybe by output?)
<Secret128> hello
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: There aren't.
<Secret128> everytime when dad trys to install ubuntu from windows he get primisson denied
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: http://pastebin.com/8y4BLYSn
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: can't check, i don't have www yet
<Prinler> enter did it lol
<Narly_Dude> Prinler: You're welcome ;-)
<Prinler> it says im still running x server tho
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: well, if you're going to treat it like RAM, my inclination is to say that's too heavy
<iflema> Prinler: alt + F2    sudo service gdm stop   when on the desktop
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: there's a reason we aren't using SD card technology in place of RAM yet, not the least of which being the issue with heavy writing deteriorating the memory rather uickly
<iflema> Prinler: or in a terminal window
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Ah. Well, it's an old log, but here's what it would do. It would hibernate to the card, everything would be marked "success", but it would go straight from "performing hibernate" to "awake"
<gaelfx> *quickly
<Prinler> ok
<Prinler> well im at a prompt lemme give a whirl
<iflema> Prinler: alt + F7 first
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: you might try reinstalling alsa, or even installing alsa backports
<Prinler> i did it via ssh remotly
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: I wasn't using it as RAM. I had tried to use it as swap, but gave up and now am using my internal hard drive as swap and the SDHC card as my boot drive. Unless I'm misunderstanding you?
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: I assume you installed Ubuntu BEFORE you installed this sound card, right?
<Prinler> killed my ssh :(
<Prinler> brb have to run into other room
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: swap is basically virtual RAM
<Yerushalmi> Is it okay if I paste in here three lines from the log?
<gaelfx> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Then I won't use it as swap :) But what about as my hard drive, the way I'm doing now?
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: probably best to pb
<Yerushalmi> pb?
<[thor]> Yerushalmi: pasting to ubuntu.pastebin.com is preferred.
<Yerushalmi> [thor]: Nod, I already did that, but llutz said s/he doesn't have www right now.
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: I think that's actually a pretty common thing to do, so you should be safe on that front
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<CoNFuS3D> I only just bought this sound card
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Hunh. here's a theorty.
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: as for suspending, I'm really not well versed on that :S sorry!
<CoNFuS3D> today
<Yerushalmi> *theory
<Prinler> Ok, Alt - F7 took my terminal to a black screen with a blinking dot...
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: then I would definitely try reinstalling alsa
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: do you know how to do that?
<CoNFuS3D> ok, I will try that
<CoNFuS3D> I will google
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Is it possible the reason my SDHC card got all corruptible is because I spent a million times failing to get my computer to hibernate to it?
<Prinler> iflema, am i waiting for something?
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: it's definitely possible, but I'm not sure if there's any way you could possibly know if that's what did it
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: After all, each time I did so, it actually succeeded in doing the write - and in doing the read from hibernate - just without shutting off the computer in between. I spent two months doing that before I realized it was the writing to the card that did it.
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: what class/size is it?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: sd-cards are not made for massive writing, they have a limited write-cycle-count
<iflema> Prinler: i seen no mention of ssh, alt + F7 would have returned the system to gui after you did a alt + F1
<veleno> hello. i'd like to reinstall and reconfigure an old ubuntu system. i'm logged into it as root via ssh. how can I trigger the reconfiguraiton of *everything* ?
<CoNFuS3D> ok, so no, I don't know how to do that :P
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: but that shouldn't be related to your hibernation issue
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: shouldn't be too hard, open up synaptic and search for alsa
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: 16GB
<shafiqissani> veleno: sudo apt-get update -d      ... i think this is what u want
<iflema> Prinler: and    sudo service gdm stop    is howto stop gnome
<Prinler> iflema,  ok but i followed the service stop comment to... so it stopped gdm... and alt f7 only gave black screen... hit it again... back to prompt... now when i sudo sh nvidiaBLABH BLAH.run its working now
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: find the package Alsa, click it and select "Mark for reinstallation"
<CoNFuS3D> it's the alsa-base one?
<iflema> Prinler: sudo service gdm start
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: that sounds about right
<Prinler> brb following nvidia install
<CoNFuS3D> ok, so I have marked for reinstallation.... is that it?
<snowrichard> i'm taking a backup of my server with tar. I booted from an external 2TB drive, so all the files on the server will be closed.l
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: your other option would be to search for 'alsa backports' and install that, but hopefully  it isn't necessary
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: click apply
<veleno> shafiqissani:  not sure. i really want to restart from scratch (one of the reasons is that the current locale is set to french instead of US)
<snowrichard> the server drive is only 1TB so there should be plenty of space for the backup
<CoNFuS3D> and theoritically, it should now work?
<CoNFuS3D> coz it doesn't :(
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx, llutz_: I think there's a bit of a misunderstanding here. I had originally intended to use my SDHC card as swap and my internal, 4GB hard drive as my main drive. After spending two months failing to get hibernate to work, during which I must have performed hibernate a thousand times, I said to heck with it and switched them around. I'm now using the SDHC card as my hard drive and my...
<Yerushalmi> ...internal drive as swap. But I've been having serious corruption issues on this computer, and I'm wondering if my hibernate experiments brought the read/write cycles of my SDHC card to their knees and caused my current problems.
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: is there a built-in sound card on your motherboard?
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<iflema> Prinler: is it really necessary touse the latest driver, its best to use whats in the repo unless you have no other option. i mean dont just doit because its a newer version...
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: hard to tell but it is possible
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: question: do you really need swap?
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Yes, hibernate is very important to me.
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: does alsamixer list the drive in the list for Select Sound Card (F6) ?
<llutz_> gaelfx: for hibernation you need a swap-partition (or to use tuxonice)
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: I'm assuming your internal hard drive is an SSD, and those also have a limited life for writing, though it should be better than the SD card
<[thor]> s/drive/card
<Yerushalmi> My question therefore is this: Is my current configuration, in which I boot from and write to my SDHC card as my hard drive and my entire internal hard drive is used as swap, a stable one? If I buy a new SDHC card and continue using my computer in this fashion, will it work okay? Or will I just be wasting my money?
<CoNFuS3D> hmm, not sure, it was two listed.. so I think so
<Senjai> !grub | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: another thing you might check is to make sure that pulse is using the sound blaster as the output, you should select preferences when you click the speaker on the panel
<CoNFuS3D> I can't get to the sound menu, it keeps saying waiting for sound system to respond...
<CoNFuS3D> is that what you mean?
<Guest64516> my x11vnc defaults to display :1, should be display :0, i cant think of anything i have changed except updates. I am on ubnutu 10.04. any ideas?
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Well, nothing in the world *doesn't* have limited life for writing. What's the ideal thing to hibernate to?
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: also, could you pastebin the output of 'aplay -l' ?
<CoNFuS3D> ok, here it is...
<CoNFuS3D> http://pastebin.com/DB7KH2q2
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: Should say ( for example ) Default, 0 HDA Intel, 1 Creative Labs X-fi
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: well, I would say a spinning disk, but that's not really an option in your scenario soooo
<CoNFuS3D> oh, nope, it doesn't say that... it says...
<CoNFuS3D> ca106
<CoNFuS3D> saa7134
<CoNFuS3D> and default
<snowrichard> saa7134 sounds like a tv card
<CoNFuS3D> I have a tv tuner card installed... so that is probably why
<snowrichard> the ca106 is creative
<gaelfx> brb
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: So is it worth buying a new SDHC card? Or should I instead buy a larger internal hard drive?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi:buy an internal hdd
<veleno> anyway to reinstall ubuntu from command-line ?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: but that wouldn't garantee a working hibernation. hibernation with linux is still a tricky thing :(
<[thor]> veleno: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Zeu5> thank u Senjai
<Zeu5> for taking over 2 hours to help me with my issues.
 * Senjai solved Zeu5's boot problem WAHOO! LO
<llutz_> or more exact: hibernation works in most cases, but resuming fails
<Zeu5> this is def one of the better channels for sure.
<[thor]> Senjai wins over 9000 internets!
 * Senjai cheers
<Nitrohax> vbox windows host ubuntu guest, need to share a folder from ubuntu to windows. You all got a way?
<snowrichard> i want to download the Internet.  Will I need a bigger hard drive? :)
<CoNFuS3D> Did you get that pastebin gaelfx ?
<veleno> [thor]: is it possible to do it with ubuntu-server as well ?
<llutz_> snowrichard: just save it to /dev/null
<Nitrohax> snowrichard, if you have a safe filter on all you need is a 512 flash drive
<[thor]> veleno: probably, but i am unsure as to the package name
<snowrichard> you know i'm joking
<[thor]> veleno: apt-cache search ubuntu-server
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: yeah, hang on a sec
<silverarrow> hi
<CoNFuS3D> ok, thanks
<veleno> [thor]:  ubuntu-serverguide  ?
<snowrichard> we did have a nanny filter, but they took it off temporarily.  Our stupid isp wants to charge extra to take it off.
<Nitrohax> snowrichard, proxy it out
<[thor]> veleno: probably not.. let me see if i can find the package name
<jOZe> hola
<Nitrohax> snowrichard, like they do to get around the china firewalls
<dagon666> how to force ethernet bridge in linux to forward multicast ? Or maybe my kernel filters it out somehow ?
<mman> hola
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: did you check the preferences I asked you about?
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<CoNFuS3D> in alsamixer?
<SzatanJotPe> yo!
<mman> jOZe, hola
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<veleno> strange perl/locale error: http://pastie.org/1588677  i ran dpkg-reconfigure locales, but it did not help
<SzatanJotPe> haha
<Guest64516> my x11vnc defaults to display :1, should be display :0, i cant think of anything i have changed except updates. I am on ubnutu 10.04. any ideas? how to kill or list active displays
<SzatanJotPe> lol
<SzatanJotPe> noob
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: no, the ones for pulse. Click the Speaker icon at the top of your desktop and select preferences and go to the tab that says "Output"
<CoNFuS3D> there is no speaker icon
<SzatanJotPe> gaelfx
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Well, I never had any problems resuming from hibernation. Only in actually getting the computer to shut down between hibernate and resume :p
<SzatanJotPe> !
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: ok, the control for volume
<Senjai> [thor] do you know what I had to get her to do?
<CoNFuS3D> Doesn't seem to be one...
<[thor]> Senjai: sudo nautilus? :D
<Senjai> [thor] she had to edit her grub settings, boot into single user mode, chown the folder from there, and reboot without nomodeset, just quiet and splash. Lol
<Senjai> [thor] and that was hard to explain to her lol
<CoNFuS3D> The only thing I have to access sound is the sound manager in system > prefs > sound.. but that doesn't work
<silverarrow> how slow is a net with ca 4 Mbits dowload speed?
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, try right clicking the volume control and then advanced options
<snowrichard> i was installing on an old gateway and the Nouveau didn't work on it either.  I had to put in that nomodeset too
<CoNFuS3D> there is no volume control
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: there's no volume control? maybe you need to add that to your panel then
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: the "speaker icon" and "volume control" they are talking about is the same app as sys>pref>sound..
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, do you have a volume control button on the keyboard?
<Jonii^> For reasons I do not really understand, ubuntu installation program doesn't find my windows installation, and suggests I should wipe the entire disk to install ubuntu
<CoNFuS3D> I can't use the sound thing.. it just stalls
<CoNFuS3D> no
<Jonii^> What do I do?
<Prinler> Hmmm found i needed a SPDIF wire connected from my video card to my motherboard... never had to do that before... good thing my wife didnt toss the box like she normally does!
<leto> hello
<Senjai> hola leto
<Nitrohax> !hello
<Jonii^> I've gone to moderate lengths just to ensure that my Windows installation remains
<jacky> ln -i
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: ok, try right-clicking the panel and add to panel... then add indicator applet
<Senjai> Jonii^ lol, moderate lengths
<Senjai> Jonii^, you just let it sit there, no?
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: if that doesn't get you a volume control, then there must be entirely something else wrong
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, ubuntu full install and then vbox for windows
<CoNFuS3D> nope, that just made another envelope appear
<[thor]> gaelfx: he has mentioned previously that attempting to open the sound control app hangs attempting to access the sound devices
<Jonii^> Nitrohax, eh, so, what do I do when it suggests I should wipe the entire disk?
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, have you loaded the restricted-access package?
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, do you want to keep your windows partition?
<[thor]> restricted-extras
<CoNFuS3D> I'm not sure
<[thor]> !info restricted-extras
<ubottu> Package restricted-extras does not exist in maverick
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, I would do that then look for drivers, you might have one of those crazy cards, or mobo's that need a sounds driver for alsa to work
<CoNFuS3D> It used to work, with my onboard sound card, but it was very glitchy and all that, so I got this new card, and now I have no sound at all...
<alisalaah> is there a way to get the mac os x equivalent in Ubuntu of cmd+shift+3 or 4 ... and if anyone knows if there is a way to do better than that and do the same thing but instead of PNG file to desktop you could get back a Image URL to clipboard?
<gaelfx> as an aside, does anyone know a VNC client for windows that allows you to scale the desktop to the client's size?
<silvery> !bug #57001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 57001 in meta-gnome2 (Ubuntu) "3 small vertical screens" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57001
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, you need the drivers then
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: you reinstalled alsa, right?
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: have you tried restarting since that?
<CoNFuS3D> no
<CoNFuS3D> I will give that a go.. brb
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, log out and then in it's the same
<CoNFuS3D> ok
<Jonii^> Nitrohax, yes I do want to keep my windows partition
<[thor]> alisalaah: you want to take screenshots?
<Jonii^> If I don't, how I'm gonna play Half-Life 2?
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, then let it install a partition auto in the free space, not enitre disk. It will load in grub for OS boot choice
<alisalaah> but a hotkey that allows me to highlight a box on screen of what to screenshot
<Prinler> OMFG!!! 128GB!!!! Thumb Drives? #$%^$%^&#
<alisalaah> and if possible a hotkey to do the same but get back a url for the image
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, have you looked into half life being played in WINe?
<Jonii^> Nitrohax, it doesn't seem to recognize that there is anything beside free space on my disk. It says "no other operating system found" and all
<CoNFuS3D> no such luck :(
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, have you installed ubuntu already?
<Jonii^> Nope
<[thor]> alisalaah: check the Software Center for the package "shutter"
<alisalaah> [thor]: yes, but in the way mac os did it.. and is it possible to do it and get a url into clipboard?
<alisalaah> [thor]: thank you
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, when you put the disc in to install it it will ask you if you want to partition and then you would pick use free space and let it do it auto, NOT ENTIRE DISK!!!
<CoNFuS3D> Is it time to give up?
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, no
<Jonii^> Because I want to make sure Windows survives this operation. I have 14,5 GB partition prepared for this installation, and all that
<wiot> 5
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, are you just going to use ubuntu to see if you like it?
<Senjai> rww the merciful?
<gaelfx> CoNFuS3D: well, that stinks
<CoNFuS3D> you're telling me :/
<Prinler> Ok, I just rebooted after installing a SPDIF cable on my video card... now X cant find any monitors?
<Senjai> rww is IRCOp election time coming up? :P
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, have you tried looking for drivers?
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<CoNFuS3D> everything I found either didn't work, or was too hard to do....
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, display driver but no audio?
<rww> Senjai: freenode doesn't elect ircops ;P
<CoNFuS3D> i.e. me being a newb and all
<Jonii^> Nitrohax, the installation doesn't seem to think that there is anything but free space on my disk. It had two devices(plus my USB hard drive, so three), neither had size or any other information about those
<CoNFuS3D> yes, display works fine
<CoNFuS3D> but no audio
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, just go thru it slowly.
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, have you thought about using the wubi version installation?
<ardchoille> Senjai: ban list has a limit on the number of entries, it's good to clear it out now and then
<Jonii^> Nitrohax, I am most likely going to switch to ubuntu from Windows
<MintUser> hello
<Senjai> ardchoille, we really have that many misbehaviours?
<CoNFuS3D> Jonii^, I'm looking at doing the opposite soon :P
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, well before deletign everything try the WUBI install.
<ardchoille> Senjai: in a channel this popular and this big, yes
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, what kind of sound card do you have?
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: he's using X-Fi Extreme Audio card, it's supposed to be in ALSA
<Jonii^> That's the point, I'm not gonna delete everything :/
<CoNFuS3D> it's a soundblaster x-fi xtreme audio
<Nitrohax> hmmm... one sec
<gaelfx> for a coupla years now too
<Jonii^> Now, I need to figure out how to deal with this installation program
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, the wubi doesn't delete or even change the format of anything. so your windows won't be touched.
<Jonii^> And if either of those devices it found would be safe to install
<Jonii^> What does WUBI do then?
<MintUser> If Linux Mint automatically picked up my wifi card, would Ubuntu?
<[thor]> Jonii^: WUBI is Windows UBuntu Installer
<[thor]> installs from within the windows environment.
<ardchoille> [thor]: sounds like a VM thing
<Jonii^> Humm... I tried that once before, it didn't work, though since then, I've decrypted my hard drive
<[thor]> ardchoille: you can do that as well
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, it installs it like a program in windows undr add remove but still lets you boot into ubuntu on start up with out changing the format. might have some problems on the ubuntu side but very minimal
<gaelfx> MintUser: it ought to, but the best way to find out is live
<gaelfx> (as in LiveCD/LiveUSB
<gaelfx> )
<Jonii^> That doesn't sound too good
<Jonii^> I'd rather just figure out that partition/installation program
<MintUser> gaelfx: lol oh yeah, i feel like noob now.
<Jonii^> Like, it should be possible to just install Ubuntu to an empty space on my disk?
<ardchoille> Jonii^: if there's enough space for the system, it should yes
<[thor]> Jonii^: have you tried booting to the LiveCD ( try without installing ) and then using the graphical installation?
<Nitrohax> Jonii^, that's where i was going how much free space do you have?
<Jonii^> 14,5 GB
<ardchoille> that's plenty
<Nitrohax> i would use the graphical. it's easier to under stand and it's the first option already selected
<ardchoille> I think 3GB is the requirement
<Jonii^> Windows shows Disk 0 partitioned into 4 different... What's the English word for that? Like, drive or something? That invisible windows backup drive, C:, D:, and empty space
<ardchoille> partitions
<MintUser> lol
<histo> Jonii^: partitions
<Jonii^> Well, that
<Nitrohax> ok c: is your windows, d: is your recovery and the rest can be sized in a linux partition with out over writing windows partitions
<histo> Jonii^: you could install it to the unpartioned empty space
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, you there?
<Jonii^> histo, that's why there is empty space in the first place
<histo> Jonii^: or you can shrink the windows partition and give yourself more room to install ubuntu.
<histo> Jonii^: you can also install ubuntu inside of the windows drive.
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, i think i have a solution try here http://www.userdrivers.com/Sound-Card/Creative-Sound-Blaster-X-Fi-Series-Linux-32-bit-64-bit-Beta-Driver/
<histo> !install | Jonii^
<Jonii^> But the installation program doesn't seem to detect there is any partitioning on the disk at all. It didn't detect any operating systems either
<ubottu> Jonii^: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
 * chalcedony smiles
<CoNFuS3D> googling stuff atm
<histo> !wubi > Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^, please see my private message
<histo> Jonii^: are you booted from the live cd at the moment?
<chalcedony> i'm trying to decide where to write/look/talk/complain about a computer problem. it won't attach the correct file when i want to attach files to mails, or uploads. it's inconsistent with files of all types. a good percentage of the time, it's trying to send my xchat.conf instead of the correct file
<Jonii^> Nope, windows, I came back to check my partitioning from windows point of view
<CoNFuS3D> awesome... 404 :/
<Jonii^> I could try booting back to Ubuntu live cd
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, one sec
<Nitrohax> http://www.userdrivers.com/Sound-Card/Creative-Sound-Blaster-X-Fi-Series-Linux-32-bit-64-bit-Beta-Driver/
<Nitrohax> that better?
<alisalaah> Okay, major problem, I can speedtest at 24mbps down on my windows computer ... but here on my Ubuntu laptop I get less than 1mbps?
<Jonii^> Oh well, I'll be back
<Jonii^> ->
<CoNFuS3D> nah that works, but when ya click on the download link, it goes to 404
<Nitrohax> oh, one sec
<histo> Jonii^: well while you in the livecd. you can check which partitions it's seeing by clicking Applications > Accessories > terminal  and running the command sudo fdisk -l    That will list the partitions
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: http://ccfiles.creative.com/manualdn/Drivers/AVP/10530/0xE84AB36F/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.gz
<viktor133> can anybody help me with a problem when streaming videos?
<histo> alisalaah: are you running winbind
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, try this one http://www.userdrivers.com/Sound-Card/Creative-Sound-Blaster-X-Fi-Series-Linux-32-bit-64-bit-Beta-Driver/download/
<alisalaah> histo: unsure what that is
<CoNFuS3D> same thing, 404
<Nitrohax> i see it though
<chalcedony> i'm trying to decide where to write/look/talk/complain about my problem? i have a new ubuntu 10.04. it won't attach the correct file when i want to attach files to mails, or uploads. it's inconsistent with files of all types. a good percentage of the time, it's trying to send my xchat.conf instead of the correct file, how do
<chalcedony> i file a bug report?
<histo> alisalaah: did you ever edit your /etc/nsswitch.conf file?
<CoNFuS3D> hmm... weird
<histo> chalcedony: bugs.launchpad.net
<histo> chalcedony: or the forums
<Nitrohax> you aren't clicking the big download thing on the bottom are you?
<CoNFuS3D> no
<gaelfx> is there a VNC client for windows that lets you scale the desktop to match the client's size?
<chalcedony> histo, where would be best?
<alisalaah> histo: no
<CoNFuS3D> http://ccfiles.creative.com/manualdn/Drivers/AVP/10530/0xE84AB36F/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.gz
<CoNFuS3D> that is what I am trying to download
<CoNFuS3D> goes to 404
<Nitrohax> http://www.userdrivers.com/url.php?link=aHR0cDovL2NjZmlsZXMuY3JlYXRpdmUuY29tL21hbnVhbGRuL0RyaXZlcnMvQVZQLzEwNTMwLzB4RTg0QUIzNkYvWEZpRHJ2X0xpbnV4X1VTLTEuMTgudGFyLmd6
<histo> chalcedony: I would file a bug, or search if one has already been filed
<Nitrohax> try that one CoNFuS3D
<[thor]> Nitrohax: i pasted without trying... i get the same result
<CoNFuS3D> same thing again :(
<Nitrohax> ?
<Nitrohax> why am i seeing it. one sec again
<histo> CoNFuS3D: contact there admin
<ardchoille> eeww, and it uses IIS
<chalcedony> thank you histo
<CoNFuS3D> brb, just tried something that needs a reboot....
<Nitrohax> CoNFuS3D, lets try this backassward way then
<viktor133> can somebody help me with a problem streaming videos? files don't got to /tmp anymore, and i don't know where they are
<Nitrohax> confused try googling Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Series Linux 32-bit/64-bit Beta Driver ... and it's should be the fourth result from userdrivers and try to get it from there
<[thor]> Nitrohax: i saw the link as well, but it won't download
<[thor]> http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/267038/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-series-driver-1.18-beta-linux(x32-x64)-free-download.html
<[thor]> for when he returns :D
<Nitrohax> thor must the the windows i'm using atm trying to fix it
<gaelfx> nevermind, I think I found it: ssvnc
<Nitrohax> copied it ty
<wokko> hey guys when i open terminal i only get a flashing line
<histo> wokko: what terminal?
<[thor]> wokko: does it respond to commands?
<wokko> histo guake
<thegame> yes... terminal is like command prompt in windows..
<Nitrohax> are you sure the flashing line isn't the cursor for typing?
<wokko> doesnt let me type anything
<sagaci> wokko, press f12
<histo> wokko: sounds like it's failing to start properly
<wokko> installed lxterm too and same problem
<[thor]> wokko: no idea pal, i'm using gnome-terminal w/ bashish.
<CoNFuS3D> hmm, well that didn't work
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/267038/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-series-driver-1.18-beta-linux(x32-x64)-free-download.html
<viktor133> can anybody tell me where streamed video files go on your system?
<CoNFuS3D> thanks, will give it a go now
<sagaci> viktor, browser's cache
<whitefire> help me, after installing driver NVIDIA GeForce 310M ( laptop acer aspire 5745g) with Additional Driver i can't use graphic
<viktor133> sagaci: thnks, where do i find that?
<veleno> any idea how to fix this strange locale error on 10.04 http://pastie.org/1588752  ?
<sagaci> viktor, well what browser do you use
<histo> whitefire: which driver did you install?
<viktor133> firefox
<veleno> sorry i meant http://pastie.org/1588753
<viktor133> files used to go to /tmp but they don't anymore...
<kj6lxu> i just set up a Dancer-IRCD server with dancer-services on ubuntu 10.04 but the server will not list channals ?
<sagaci> viktor, ~/.mozilla/firefox/randomsequence/Cache
<whitefire> I don't know, Additional Driver recommend
<histo> whitefire: And what do you mean by i can't use graphic?
<viktor133> sagaci, owkeej thnks
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/default.aspx  <---- !!!!!!
<MintUser> Ubuntu is bootable  live then yo can install, correct?
<whitefire> I can't startX
<histo> !who | whitefire
<ubottu> whitefire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> whitefire: can you boot to recovery console from the grub menu?
<gholtzcomix> Hey everyone: I had a question about uploading to a home server from a computer on the same network as the server. Does anyone know anything about this?
<whitefire> how to put nickname in what I say :(
<kj6lxu> i just set up Dancer-IRCD (irc server) on 10.04 but it will NOT list the channals ???
<snowrichard> gholtzcomix, do you have ftp or ssh servers on the  home server?
<histo> whitefire: begin typing a nickname like his then hit the <tab>. So his<tab>
<jayvan_> has anybody enabled the log out sound in ubuntu lucid?
<gholtzcomix> I have vsftpd installed, which works fine from outside of the network.
<snowrichard> then you should be able to use an ftp client and the ip or the hostname as the server address
<gholtzcomix> snow, I've tried doing that, but it uploads very slowly to about 3%, then the connection times out. I can upload via FTP from work just fine, though...
<gholtzcomix> do you think there is a conflict because the server and source of the upload share the same router?
<snowrichard> the router should be able to handle that but i don't know.  I get like 3Mb/s when I do it locally here
<gholtzcomix> Do you use the same process as when you are outside the network?
<ratih> How to extract xml from PDF ? plz
<ylmfos> 晕，这咋是英文阿
<snowrichard> yeah i have a hostname
<snowrichard> use that
<gholtzcomix> is your hostname just the IP address of your server?
<ylmfos> hello!
<snowrichard> no i have a domain name
<snowrichard> the server is set up on dmz
<gholtzcomix> hmm. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, then...
<silverarrow> hi
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: oh.. i finally found a working .tar.gz link
<[thor]> CoNFuS3D: http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10792
<gholtzcomix> When I try to use FileZilla to upload a file to the server downstairs, I can log in and access the folders, but when I try to upload a file, it goes for a bit, then times out and tries to restart.
<snowrichard> gholtzcomix, maybe try a different client --  i have had some problems like that with filezilla.  ncftp is an easy command line one
<taran> I want my command ione to access HP authorised server
<Yerushalmi> Has anybody here ever run their hard drive off an SD/SDHC card, and, if so, did it work out for you?
<whitefire> histo: I can boot to recovery from grub
<Slartibart> Hi. Anyone knows how to restart /usr/sbin/nmbd ? Strange thing is that I can't find it in /etc/init.d, so I hope there's another way?
<silverarrow> do you know the common reason why a DVD film is not detected by Ubuntu or Totem player?
<llutz_> Slartibart: service nmd restart
<frogzoo> what's the easiest way to turn a collection of mp3s into a dvd?
<llutz_> Slartibart: sudo service nmb restart           sry typo
<silverarrow> i have a newly installed Maveric, but have tried to add all the restricted stuff
<frogzoo> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<llutz_> Slartibart: look for upstart scripts in /etc/init if that won't work
<silverarrow> fogzoo, for read on compters only?
<iflema> Yerushalmi: yes, this message is from it....
<histo> whitefire: okay when you get a terminal try the following
<frogzoo> silverarrow: for dvd players
<histo> whitefire: dpkg -l | grep nvidia     that will show you what nvidia driver package you have installed
<histo> whitefire: should be soemthing like nvidia-glx-****
<Yerushalmi> iflema: How big a drive? Ever had corruption or read/write problems?
<silverarrow> on thanks frogzoo, it looks like I have to take look at it again
<iflema> Yerushalmi: 8gig and no
<histo> whitefire: once you find that package type in sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-restofname
<histo> whitefire: then reboot
<silverarrow> is there any reason why I should be able to make Ubuntu do all the stuff Linuxmint does?
<silverarrow> not be able*
<Slartibart> llutz_: That was quick :), thanks. Seems service isn't installed though, debian-helper-scripts and sysvconfig are suggested packages, does it matter which one of them I install, regarding service?
<iflema> Yerushalmi: but this system doent do all that much its go no RAM... 128mb
<Camarata> restarted and all i get is command line
<sagaci> silverarrow, well wouldn't it just make sense to install mint rather than ubuntu
<silverarrow> iflema, have you tried flubuntu?
<Camarata> i didnt change anything was just getting slow wireless, after restart no way to get to Ubuntu desktop, pelase help
<llutz_> Slartibart: sysvinit-utils
<llutz_> Slartibart: what version are you using if "service" is not installed
<llutz_> ?
<iflema> Yerushalmi: two thumbdrives actually... on for a swap as well and no to flubuntu
 * iflema googles
<silverarrow> I'm thinking of getting one of those superflat Macs
<Jonii^> Ok
<Jonii^> So, my drive has a broken partition table
<Jonii^> Thus, Ubuntu thinks it's entirely unallocated
<llutz_> Slartibart: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart            should do it on older versions (pre-upstart)
<Jonii^> The cool thing is, Windows doesn't mind this at all
<iflema> silverarrow: no
<Jonii^> It boots up just fine and finds all the files that it's supposed to, and disk partition tool in windows sees every partition there is
<whitefire> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569984/
<Jonii^> Now I need to figure out how to make this Windows interpretation of partition table canon
<Slartibart> llutz_: Yup, that last one did it. Thanks :). lsb_release -r says "Release: 8.04"
<llutz_> Slartibart: ancient...
<llutz_> Slartibart:consider upgrading
<histo> whitefire: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<silverarrow> iflema, what are you running now?
<silverarrow> iflema, for os I mean
<Slartibart> llutz_: Ok, will try to talk them into it.
<histo> whitefire: then sudo reboot     and see if X works
<histo> whitefire: wait
<histo> whitefire: it is removed right now.
<histo> whitefire: did you remove it?
<whitefire> histo: yes
<Jonii^> So, if anyone knows anyone who knows about partition stuff, please forward me to him/her
<histo> whitefire: okay if you removed it try booting and see if X is working again
<silverarrow> iflema, I have done much the same playing around with an old laptop, it now has a bit more ram than it used too, VLC runs fine on it
<histo> Jonii^: What is your question about partitioning?
<Jonii^> histo, my drive has a broken partition table, somehow
<whitefire> histo: it work
<Jonii^> But, Windows finds every file and partition. It's just that Ubuntu does not
<Jonii^> So now I need to figure out how to fix this
<AegisX> Hey guys; I'd like to set a static IP address for my wireless, and I'm new to both Ubuntu and networking. Can anyone guide me through it?
<histo> Jonii^: okay one sec. if not someone else can help you
<histo> whitefire: alright now what type of nvidia card do you have? you can find out by lspci | grep VGA
<iflema> silverarrow: lol... this thing has one damaged ram slot and maxs out at 128 per slot, or is it 256... anyway this is off topic =)
<Jonii^> I'm not sure, I just read on a website that a partition table is invalid if it has more than one primary partitions, windows shows that both my C: and D: are primary partitions
<silverarrow> iflema, extra ram for laptops like that are often super cheap, if it takes PC100 Sodimm I have a 250MB memory you can have
<histo> Jonii^: you can have up to 4 primary partitions and thats the limit
<sacarlson> Jonii^: so what is seen with sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit ?
<Gnea> Jonii^: perhaps you interpretted that wrong
<Jonii^> Err...
<Jonii^> sacarlson, I forgot to do that. fdisk -l showed 5 partitions
<Gnea> Jonii^: you can have 4 primary partitions, or up to 3 primary parititions and as many logical parititions as you need
<whitefire> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569985/ I want to use NVIDIA card
<hemza> what is the best way to surf securely and none on local network can see what you are doing ????
<Gnea> hemza: define 'surf'
<Jonii^> EISA-setting-stuff that windows has as SDA1, C: as SDA2, D: as SDA3, empty space with file system "extended" as SDA4, and something I don't know of as SDA5
<hateball> hemza: Use https
<ExiledVip3r> I've been tyring to recompile php without suhosin, and keep getting this error on debuild: http://pastebin.com/MtXirCT4
<ExiledVip3r> any ideas?
<silverarrow> iflema, I see lol, but it can be fun making an extra workstation from these old things. As long as it boots up fine, the extra ram is used by the system even if it excees max RAM specs
<sagaci> http://pastebin.com/gvLPeTzw
<histo> Jonii^: can you install pastebinit to the box and then just sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<sacarlson> Jonii^:  just pastebinit to use so we can give you instructions on how to mount it
<Jonii^> That something I don't know of was quite large
<hemza> hateball, some site do not except this option ... how to do ?
<histo> whitefire: is the intel like on onboard card?
<Jonii^> How do I join this channel from liveCD?
<iflema> silverarrow: im just as happy without a gui belive it or not... this thing serves its purpose well... but thanks for the offer cheif =) mplayer/mencoder ftw
<hemza> Gnea, what do you mean
<whitefire> histo: yes
<Jonii^> I don't think I can install any programs, and if I don't, Ubuntu doesn't come with IRC client
<sacarlson> Jonii^: I don't even think you will need to use a livecd to mount it
<silverarrow> filema; GUI ?
<Jonii^> sacarlson, so, what do I do now that I'm using Windows?
<silverarrow> iflema, never heard of your player
<AegisX> Anyone? Is there an easy way to set a static IP address for a wireless card?
<histo> whitefire: do you use it at all?
<sacarlson> Jonii^: just boot into your ubuntu,  it does boot doen't it?
<silverarrow> iflema, what kind of laptop is it?
<histo> whitefire: also what type of machine is this? Is it custom built or does it have a make / model?
<Jonii^> sacarlson, I don't have Ubuntu installed yet, because I don't want to lose my Windows
<Gnea> hemza: I mean exactly what I said.
<Jonii^> So if I wanna use Ubuntu, gotta use live CD until I manage to fix my partition table
<sacarlson> Jonii^: then I don't understand the problem
<Gnea> hemza: really, the best way to keep locals out of your business is to use a firewall. iptables can solve that.
<sacarlson> Jonii^: you can mount it from a livecd also if that's what you want
<silverarrow> iflema, if you managed to install Ubuntu, then no need to look any futher
<Jonii^> sacarlson, I need to fix the partition table so that I can install the Ubuntu to the empty space on my disk, without formatting the entire disk and thus wiping out my Windows
<Jonii^> But, when I boot using live cd, I don't have IRC client available
<DJones> Jonii^: I thought the livecd had xchat installed as a default irc client
<Jonii^> DJones, oh well, I'll go check
<sacarlson> Jonii^: that is not a problem from livecd you can modify and  mount the partitons as needed
<sagaci> if it doesn't just sudo apt-get install xchat
<iflema> silverarrow: graphical user interface , THE player =) and you got it
<Jemt> XChat is not included by default
<Jonii^> So, how do I fix the partition table?
<chalcedony> i created a user on the ubuntu forum and launchpad too, but how do i file my bug or create a post?
<histo> whitefire: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4954/how-to-get-nvidia-geforce-gt-210-drivers-working-on-lucid-lynx
<Jonii^> I'll boot to Ubuntu, I'll use my netbook to get to irc
<Jonii^> ->
<histo> whitefire: read all the way down on that page
<silverarrow> iflema, cool, I have to check it out
<hemza> Gnea, could you give me a link to learn more to define a surf or how to use iptable
<histo> Doesnt' ubuntu come with xchat what is jonii^ talking about?
<whitefire> histo: sorry, I don't understand. my computer is acer aspire 5745g and I think use NVIDIA better than Intel so I try to install driver
<Gnea> !iptables | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sacarlson> Jonii^: there is nothing wrong with the partition table since you say windows see's it all so just resize a space if needed and delete a partition to allow the ubuntu to install
<chalcedony> histo, better to get the real xchat - #xchat than xchat gnome
<silverarrow> weirdly enough, I'm having more trouble with my main every day computer than the tiny old one
<histo> whitefire: The reason I was asking is because some computers have two cards that switches between the two.
<Gnea> hemza: basically, you'd want to deny any incoming connection except for higher port ranges so that web browsers and things like that will work
<histo> whitefire: what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<whitefire> when I use win7 I can switch between 2 card by press 1 button in my computer
<whitefire> histo: 10.10
<histo> whitefire: yeah
<histo> whitefire: that's the problem the graphics switching let me find directions
<MacGyver_> For some reason, Gnome on 10.10 completely ignores the "separate layout for each window" option.
<hemza> Gnea, nice. I know how to deny any incoming connection but how to add exception
<whitefire> histo: with ubuntu, how I know I'm using Nvidia card or Intel card
<MacGyver_> Known bug, or is it me?
<Jonii> http://pastebin.com/XPYvshFd
<histo> whitefire: there is a program to switch between them if you want. that
<histo> whitefire: one person I found says that you need to use the propriatary driver from nvidia.com for vga to work.
<histo> whitefire: and there is vgaswitcheroo to switch betwene the intel and the nvidia
<CoNFuS3D> hmm, so I started downloading that driver, and half way through it, my connection died.... it was going at only 2KB/s
<histo> whitefire: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1523756&page=2  this thread maybe of help
<CrystalLinux> Woah, sloooooooooow connection.#
<CoNFuS3D> nah.... it's the site, everything else is fast
<Jonii> http://pastebin.com/XPYvshFd <- Here's the result of fdisk -l . Now, sda5 seems to be the suspect
<CoNFuS3D> I get usually about 1.5MB/s
<Jonii> But I have no idea what that sda5 is
<Jonii> And what to do about it
<Jonii> So, what do I do??
<histo> !nvidia | whitefire
<ubottu> whitefire: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<histo> whitefire: you may also want to0 look there for install the binary driver
<MacGyver_> Basically, when I switch the layout for one window, I do not want other windows to use that layout. But at the moment, this is what happens. Sometimes this is even the case even though the layout indicator states the correct layout is being used.
<MacGyver_> So it appears that the indicator is "lying", and that the "separate layout for each window" option isn't working like it should.
<histo> Jonii: maybe some kind of screwed up recovery partition from the factory?
<Jonii> histo, nope, SDA1 is the recovery partition
<histo> Jonii: so you didn't create sda5 then?
<dean[w]> A colleague disconnected my second monitor and i have an important application open on the 2nd monitor. Ubuntu still thinks I have the 2nd monitor plugged in. I need a way of moving the window back to monitor 1. Any suggestions? I don't have the 2nd monitor handy right now
<Jonii> histo, nope
<Fuchs> dean[w]: wmctrl
<histo> Jonii: well then delete it
<Jonii> Or, not intentionally, at least
<histo> Jonii: and create logical paritions when you install ubuntu.
<sacarlson> Jonii: I guess you  can just delete partitions sda4, sda5, sda1.  I'm not sure what sda1 may be and I'm not sure what effect it may have to delete it so maybe just keep that for now
<dean[w]> Fuchs, wmctrl?
<histo> Jonii: you can most likely remove sda4 as well and just leave the free space for the ubuntu installer
<Jonii> But I had whole systme encryption a while ago, and while that was on, I tried installing Ubuntu, Debian, arch and lots of other stuff
<histo> Jonii: let it make the extended partitions for you.
<histo> Jonii: ahh
<tjc_> hi all!i have a little problem!it appears a red triangle i n the right superior part of my screen saying that the update information is outdated!but my system is updated!any help?
<histo> Jonii: that maybe an encrypted swap left over
<Codesleuth> I've installed Cacti through the package installer, and now I need to configure the site in Apache2 to only allow my local subnet to view the site. Where is the config for Cacti installed when you use the package installer?
<histo> Jonii: if you are sure that C and D are sda2 and sda3 and you don't need the data on sda5 then I would sudo cfdisk and remove sda4 and sda5 then proceed to install ubuntu to the freespace ont he drive.
<Jonii> histo, the size is a close match
<sacarlson> histo: Jonii: I concure
<Jonii> My C is about 250gb, and my D is about 350gb
<Jonii> And both empty space and that windows rescue section were around 14gb
<Jonii> Windows also listed these in this exact order, rescue section, C:, D:, and then empty space
<histo> Jonii: well then remove sda4 and sda5 and proceed with the ubuntu installation. IT will ask you to use the freespace on the drive. It will create another primary then extended for swap
<histo> Jonii: scratch that
<histo> Jonii: hopefully it will create exteneded or just one primary we'll seel
<histo> Jonii: cuz you're already using 3 primaries
<Jonii> so, I write sudo cfdisk?
<histo> Jonii: yea
<blag> whats the last ubuntu release that has python 2.4?
<Jonii> Fatal error, bad primary partition 3
<Jonii> This seems bad
<snowrichard> Jonii sometimes fdisk will work when cfdisk doesn't
<Jonii> partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<histo> Jonii: the only think I see wrong is that 3 starts ont he same black that 2 ends on.
<histo> Jonii: yeah try using gparted
<Codesleuth> I found it by the way: /etc/apache2/conf.d/cacti.conf
<Jonii> gparted lists entire disk as unallocated
<whitefire> histo: I use system profile: http://pastebin.com/Pu53Pe5h that mean I'm using Intel or Nvidia card?
<snowrichard> Jonii try fdisk
<histo> whitefire: right now it's using the intel it looks like
<Jonii> snowrichard, err, so?
<Jonii> What do I do?
<Jonii> sudo fdisk?
<histo> whitefire: I would post a message on the forums. This new switching thing i'm not to familar with i'm sure someone else is
<tjc_> hi all!i have a little problem!it appears a red triangle i n the right superior part of my screen saying that the update information is outdated!but my system is updated!any help?
<snowrichard> Jonii - sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<sacarlson> histo: Jonii: you have that same problem bettween sda3 and sda4 also,  I'm not sure how this could have been working
<chalcedony> i'm trying to decide where to write/look/talk/complain about my problem? i have a new ubuntu 10.04. it won't attach the correct file when i want to attach files to mails, or uploads. it's inconsistent with files of all types. what kind of bug is it? where do i file a report?
<histo> sacarlson: isn't that not allowed starting and ending being on the same block
<silverarrow> totem player works, it seems I missed one lib package
<Jonii> My Windows worked just fine :o
<silverarrow> but it runs very jerky
<histo> sacarlson: well on extended they will be within
<silverarrow> jonii, mine don't
<silverarrow> I like windows
<histo> Jonii: partitionl 3 is definately a problem starting on a block that 2 ends on
<sacarlson> histo: I think you can make it happen but it will cause strange problems when you write to the same location it will modify the other partitions data
<chalcedony> histo, i tried, but what kind of bug is it and .. i don't see how to make the forum post or report?
<Jonii> 0x43a1 flag is invalid, this says
<histo> Jonii: and sda4 should not start on 75913 and sda5 starts outside of sda4 it's all messed up table
<sacarlson> histo: at this point it's only going to cause problems on his window side
<histo> chalcedony: what program are you having the problem in
<histo> sacarlson: pretty much
<histo> Jonii: alright if it was me. I'd backup my data in windows asap. Then fix the partition table
<chalcedony> histo, anything that i try to upload something to
<silverarrow> is totem a good player for Maverick or is Mplayer or VLC better/easier?
<Jonii> How do I fix partition table?
<Codesleuth> Where do I turn off the signature in Apache2? e.g. Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at x.x.x.x Port 80
<histo> Jonii: so you understand sda3 should start at 32277 and sda4 should start at 75914. Then the extended sda5 should be wit5hin side of sda4
<sacarlson> histo: jonii: there's no way to fix it without a total repartition but I think you could make a working ubuntu if you just delete sda4 and sda5 and fix that location
<histo> chalcedony: so A browser?
<silverarrow> Jonii, in Gparted?
<rww> Codesleuth: If /etc/apache2/conf.d/security exists, in there, under ServerSignature.
<histo> Jonii: I think testdisk can fix broken partition tables. I'd just be worried about data loss onthe windows side
<Jonii> sacarlson, how do I delete sda4 and sda5?
<histo> Jonii: especially your D drive
<chalcedony> histo, firefix, opera, dcc, yahoo mail, gmail... .txt .doc. . anything.
<sacarlson> Jonii: won't fdisk let you delete them?
<rww> Codesleuth: if not, add "ServerSignature Off" to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Jonii> I don't know
<HA1DFO> Hi all. I'm trying to internationalize my drupal site, but the language selectin block seems a bit buggy for me. It displays languages, but the link points to the same location: my site URL without any /en, /hu, trailing language codes. What could be the problem?
<histo> chalcedony: so firefox and opera both have the same behavior that the attach the wrong file?
<chalcedony> histo, yes
<histo> chalcedony: i'm assuming they invoke nautilus when you go to attach a file but I could be wrong.
<Jonii> Oh well, I'll start backuping my D: :/
<histo> Jonii: that's what I would do before proceeding
<chalcedony> histo, hmmmm its in the selection of it, i click on it and it attaches something different that i didn't click
<histo> Jonii: it's bad having partitions start and end on the same blocks. I'm sure testdisk will be able to fix it but i'd still back up
<Prinler> If i do a lspci i can see the nic card i just installed into my box. Dlink. When i look in the network config no devices found it says.
<Codesleuth> rww: thanks! it was in the security file, quick reload to rest...
<Codesleuth> rww: yep, that did the trick
<Codesleuth> thankyou!
<histo> chalcedony: yeah but what application is that? The one you are selected the file from.  I'd run top and see what new pid pops up
<rww> Codesleuth: welcome :)
<chalcedony> histo hmmmm looking
<Codesleuth> seems to be way more confusing for people like me now everything in apache2 is split over all these different configs
<Codesleuth> just have to learn them I guess
<snowrichard> its taking hours to back up this server.  I don't think i'll want to do this more than once a month lol
<histo> chalcedony: I'm in xfce but when I click on choose file in gmail it invokes thunar for the popup window. If you're running gnome i'm sure it's calling nautilus
<chalcedony> histo, kondemand/2 /1 /3 ?
<histo> chalcedony: you running kde?
<chalcedony> histo, i probably have some kde stuff - it's ubuntu 10.04
<Yerushalmi> Has anybody here ever run their hard drive off an SD/SDHC card, and, if so, did it work out for you?
<histo> chalcedony: oh well if it's 10.04 and you are running gnome. Then it's calling nautilus. So I'd file a bug with nautilus
<chalcedony> histo, thank you :)
<histo> chalcedony: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<L4nce0> hey guys! so I'm having an issue with ubuntu. I'm running it as a VM, anyways, I did a hard turn off and now it wont connect to the network. networking is enabled.. the internet ( obviously) works. my settings for wired network ( which VB uses a virtual one) seems to have been erased. I just added it again, to no real avail. Ideas?
<L4nce0> always happens during a big project right =)
<Prinler> why did you hard off it?
<L4nce0> it was in hybernate and I needed to change a setting
<Prinler> well, now your impacience cost you alot didnt it.
<L4nce0> yes yes lol
<rideh> whats the best way to see what happened to my server at 4 am?
<taran> when I run the command "hp-setp" it tries to connect to authorised HP server n than gives mesage "No netowrk connection". My proxy is correctly confiugured
<Prinler> wish i could help you, more then just some late night rude remarks :p
<L4nce0> hey, I hang out in c++ ircs, I'm totally used to it =P
<Prinler> c++ lol so um 80's
<L4nce0> that's also why I'll never be a linux guy. last update killed the touchpad and keyboard on my EEE. linux is like glass, just falls apart if you look at it wrong
<histo> L4nce0: how are you trying to configure the network?
<Prinler> yeah its kinda touchy
<chalcedony> histo Error stating file '/home/llhull/ubuntu u-bug nautilus': No such file or directory
<histo> chalcedony: what are you trying to do?
<chalcedony> histo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<chalcedony> Press Alt+F2 to open the "Run Application" window, pictured above. Type ubuntu-bug <package name>
<histo> chalcedony: yeah ubuntu-bug nautilus
<L4nce0> histo: I'm going to the right hand network icon, I click wired 1, it tries to do something, fails. then sys > network, and click connect automatically. (why do I feel like I'm getting a Karma attack for all my years making fun of people as a computer tech..)
<histo> L4nce0: open a terminal and ifconfig
<chalcedony> histo, Error stating file '/home/llhull/ubuntu bug nautilus': No such file or directory
<histo> L4nce0: soundds more like a virtualbox problem on the host if it can't get dhcp from vbox
<L4nce0> http://pastebin.com/Fts9uVYz
<histo> chalcedony: uhmm no space
<histo> chalcedony: ubuntu-bug nautilus  notice the hyphen
<chalcedony> oh i see
<chalcedony> ty histo
<L4nce0> I wouldn't doubt it. I might just have to finish this on my laptop.. I swear I don't program, I just get software to work
<chalcedony> histo, its working
<L4nce0> placing my workspace in drop box makes my life so easy, in these situations
<snowrichard> L4nce0,  looks like it got an ipv6 address ok
<syskk> how do I install a 32 bit libnotify on 64 bit ubuntu?
<histo> L4nce0: I'm not sure how vbox does all it's networking stuff on the host to the guest but i'm assuming that's where you problem is. Especially if the guest can't dhcp
<histo> L4nce0: #vbox  maybe of help
<L4nce0> good point.. I'll see if they know! thanks
<histo> L4nce0: ubt I would shutdown the guest and reboot the host and restart virtualbox etc...
<histo> L4nce0: if you were using a linux host then that's different. You can restart the kernel module for vbox without rebooting
<L4nce0> I think I'll try just reinstalling vbox, the OS is a file on the desktop, so it should still work
<Yerushalmi> Has anybody here ever booted and run their hard drive off an SD/SDHC card, and, if so, did it work out for you?
<magnetron> !anyone | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sp4z> yerushalmi; i have. it was awesome
<L4nce0> oh hey, while I'm here.. What's the best / easiest way to get a ubuntu distro with all the programmer tools already set up? ie, has gvim, eclipse, bluefish, all basic editors installed
<Pumpkin-> Yerushalmi: works fine, but I don't recommend using it "normally". You don't want to eat all your SD write cycles up by having swap on it for instance.
<Yerushalmi> magnetron: My next question (the real one) was already included in that line :P
<Yerushalmi> Pumpkin-: but if my swap is on my internal hard disk, having my main drive on the SD card shouldn't be a problem?
<magnetron> LA9KSA: make a list of the packages you need and install them with apt-get or so. you can use 'dpkg --get-selections' to construct such a list.
<L4nce0_> sorry if you replied to me, network got reset with vbox install
<silverarrow> Ubuntu has really come a long since I used it a few years a go
<silverarrow> it shows online TV fine, managed by Totem I think
<Pumpkin-> Yerushalmi: should be fine + works for me.
<L4nce0__> .. sorry, happened again...
<syskk> how do I install a 32 bit libnotify on 64 bit ubuntu?
<magnetron> LA9KSA: make a list of the packages you need and install them with apt-get or so. you can use 'dpkg --get-selections' to construct such a list.
<L4nce0__> yay it works! the vbox application needed to be reinstalled..
<Yerushalmi> Pumpkin-: I ask because I'm having major corruption issues, which I suspect is because I'm reaching the read-write cycle limit on the SDHC card, as you just mentioned. I had spent two months when I first got the computer trying (and failing) to teach Linux to use it as a swap file to which to hibernate, so I want to know if my corruption problems are because of that experiment or because of...
<Yerushalmi> ...my new (current) configuration where my swap is on the internal drive. In other words, if I buy a new SDHC card and don't try the swap experiment anymore, is this likely to happen again? Or is mine just screwy because I killed itt?
<silverarrow> syskk, yes there are something that manages that, something like chrome
<silverarrow> how to make totem show DVDs flowing nicely?
<silverarrow> it is very jerky now
<silverarrow> any idea?
<syskk> silverarrow: what do you mean?
<greenm0nk> can the alternate iso be installed via a usb? (i see a lot of posts about it asking cdrom during install)
<silverarrow> when I stick a DVD film, into the DVD rom and play it in Maverick's default Movie player (totem) it plays very jerky
<silverarrow> syskk, I just read about that yesterday somewhere,
<silverarrow> this is too dopey for me, I need to get some fresh air
<indian_munnda> hi guys, i have a very general career query. Shall i ask it here????
<silverarrow> yes?
<elderman> greenm0nk, looks like it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<indian_munnda> silverarrow: what should i choose in between Linux Admin or .NET Development?
<silverarrow> hard to advice really
<Pumpkin-> that is about as offtopic as it is going to get here. I also suspect in this channel you will get very biased answers :)
<indian_munnda> silverarrow: thats why i came here ,,,,really confused
<bazhang> !ot | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silverarrow> lol
<indian_munnda> bazhang: sory for that but i am really confuse can u suggest some channel for that
<silverarrow> hi bazhang,
<bazhang> indian_munnda, #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<greenm0nk> indian_munnda: i guess there's no such channel on FreenodeIRC for confused people :P
<indian_munnda> greenm0nk: lolzz
<silverarrow> bazhang, which DVD player runs more smoothly in Maverick?
<silverarrow> Totem is very jerky
<shrek> smplayer
<silverarrow> I am still impressed by the online TV streaming  very nicely in totem
<bazhang> silverarrow, never had an issue, mplayer perhaps
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> maybe there is some kind of tweake for totem
<elderman> greenm0nk, also if you try installing the alternate iso and it works, update the wiki to make it more obvious to people that it's possible.
<silverarrow> every thing is rather newly installed here, but I have most of the restricted packages I think
<silverarrow> are there extra driver packages particular for totem and hardware DVd/CD rom?
<silverarrow> I shall have to come back later, I am fed up with Maverick updates and package adding
<silverarrow> I like the Ubuntu manual
<Prinler> how does one stop the xserver and drop into just a console?
<iflema> Prinler:    sudo service gdm stop    =)
<Prinler> thats right
<Prinler> iflema,  can ya help me out a min?
<Prinler> i think this applies to me http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_Analog_Sound_DVI_to_HDMI
<Prinler> So im trying to follow it.
<k4g6> Prinler: or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Prinler> I pressed um alt-f2
<Prinler> Im now at a console
<Prinler> when i attempt to reopen the xserver is says crap about already being open
<greenm0nk> elderman: sure. actually i'm helping a friend install linux on his old comp. I'm on ubuntu already :)
<Prinler> shoot as soon as i said that it worked lol AFK a min
<mousework> what should be done if ##php gives ##overflow??
<elderman> greenm0nk, glad to hear it. After reading more carefully, it's not obvious that it will work, but I don't see any reason why it shouldn't.
<Pici> !register | mousework
<ubottu> mousework: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<qianguozheng> ls
<qianguozheng> hello
<qianguozheng> cat you say
<qianguozheng> ?
<qianguozheng> no one
<k4g6> yes?
<iflema> !spoon | qianguozheng
<ubottu> qianguozheng: There is no spoon.
<k4g6> !gandfather  iflema
<qianguozheng> hah
<k4g6> !gandfather | iflema
<qianguozheng> where are you
<qianguozheng> k4g6
<k4g6> i suck at irc
<k4g6> haha
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<qianguozheng> e
<qianguozheng> china
<qianguozheng> i am in china
<greenm0nk> elderman: i found a post on the forums mentioning some instructions on how to skip asking for cdrom
<qianguozheng> what a fucking xchar
<snowrichard> !language qianguozheng
<gnubala> how to measure flops in ubuntu machine? is there any command is there?
<Klaus_Dieter> I have a grml 32bit cdrom here and I would like to setup ubuntu server on a machine that is only able to boot from this grml cd. Is that feasible? I know I can install gentoo from it but I am currently lacking some knowledge about the ins and outs of ubuntu. specifically about the bootloader. which one does it use?
<Klaus_Dieter> gnubala: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gnubala> klaus_Dieter: in that where is flops. i cant find it will you tell
<BajK> What is the cause for kdm and(!) kde not starting up properly if there is an invalid sdcard (i.e. an empty microsd to sd adapter, adapter plugged in without sd card plugged in)
<Klaus_Dieter> sorry its mips in there not flops, my bad
<BajK> I just store it plugged into the sd card reader, so I cannot lose it. But whenever it is plugged in without the microsd card (which is in my smartfone) neither kdm starts up automatically nor kde starts up
<Klaus_Dieter> gnubala: ^
<gnubala> k_D no prob
<BajK> so startup takes a bit longer and then I'm just dropped to tty1 shell login with some kernel errors messages sr0 read error or something.
<gnubala> klaus_Dieter: any other idea?
<BajK> if I log in and to sudo kdm then x starts up but then kde just doesnt start up, it hangs at the first loader icon. as soon as  Iplug out the adapter (and back in directly afterwards) it starts up just fine and works fine then
<k4g6> this is the most dead ive seen this channel
<ResQue> anyone have any info on controling fan speed on a macbook pro 3,1
<k4g6> ResQue: under ubuntu?
<ecinx3> how do i find a file?
<k4g6> ecinx3: using grep
<ResQue> k4g6, yes ubuntu 10.10
<ecinx3> grep?
<bazz> i've installed a package from source (using apt-get source and then building the .deb).  now update manager keeps telling me there's an update, even though it's the same version i have installed from source.  what to do to get it to stop?
<Prinler> sudo ./edid_disable_exts --to-dvi /home/steve/Documents/edid.binsteve /ect/x11/edid.bin
<Prinler> ERROR: Input file "/home/steve/Documents/edid.binsteve" could not be opened.
<Prinler> #$%^#$%&$
<red> gzip -r * > /home/office/redmine.gz || erroring out with: gzip: vendor/rails/actionpack/test/fixtures/layout_tests/layouts/symlinked: Too many levels of symbolic links
<iflema> Prinler: /ect/x11  should be /etc/X11...
<red> any ideas what to do?
<Prinler> sudo ./edid_disable_exts --to-dvi /home/steve/Documents/edid.binsteve /ect/X11/edid.bin
<Prinler> ERROR: Input file "/home/steve/Documents/edid.binsteve" could not be opened.
<Prinler> LOL
<Prinler> better?
<FloodBot3> Prinler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red> prinler: you still have /ect there
<koppe> Any good suggestions for recovering/rewrite a MBR I accidentally overwrote?  3 primary and 3 logical partitions...  Really would like know where they each begins and ends...
<Gwar_Trolle> Does anyone know a place where I can host a simple HTML file that people can access Directly (like how I can direct link a image hosted on imgur)?
<qianguozheng> bvjh
<sogeking99> hey guys, i just uninstalled ubuntu and when i restarted it didn't boot into windows, instead i get this "error: unknown file system" grub rescue>"
<bazz> Gwar_Trolle: put it in a dropbox Public folder
<Prinler> still cant open the file
<Prinler> lol
<Fuchs> sogeking99: if you have no other operating system than windows, you might want to restore the windows boot loader
<sogeking99> what can i do? so much important data too lose
<Fuchs> sogeking99: you can do so with an original windows cd and the recovery mode, but better ask in ##windows.
<Prinler> why cant it open it?
<g0bl1n> where can I copy some new font files to ?
<g0bl1n> to make them usable by gVim, etc ?=
<g0bl1n> I have them locally already
<sogeking99> i dont have my original cd
<Fuchs> sogeking99: well, then you can use a ubuntu system to install grub, but grub will need a partition with some files on it
<Fuchs> sogeking99: do you have a linux system remaining, or only windows?
<Fuchs> sogeking99: of course you can as well boot any live system and backup your windows files.
<sogeking99> i only have windows now
<g0bl1n> .font folder
<Fuchs> sogeking99: then you better ask in ##windows on how to do a fixmbr or similar, depending on the windows version in use.
<sogeking99> ok thanks
<ManDay> Can I overwrite the medium from which currently run a live version?
<sogeking99> can i open ubuntu from live cd and change default boot loader to windows one?
<ManDay> I'm suspicious because its mounted RO
<Fuchs> sogeking99: no
<Fuchs> sogeking99: you need a windows cd in order to put the windows bootloader in the master boot record
<silverarrow> hi again
<Fuchs> sogeking99: the two alternatives which can be done from an ubuntu CD are written above.  1) backup your files, reinstall  2) install grub, chainload to the windows loader
<Fuchs> sogeking99: but restoring the windows bootloader is definitely the recommended version if you only want to run windows. You can contact microsoft in order to get a CD if you have a valid key, but again, better ask in ##windows
<sogeking99> how can i install grub?
<arand> ManDay: I don't think that would work, no, you can run the liveCD with TORAM=yes if you want to though.
<sogeking99> i have my backup disk but its on c:, stupid i know
<lillecarl> sogeking99, you cannot reack your windows partition?: P
<ManDay> arand: TROAM?
<ManDay> oh
<ManDay> TO-RAM
<ManDay> i see :P
<FloodBot3> ManDay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silverarrow> how stable is Ubuntu? Is it nomal to have the same installation of Ubuntu for like three years as many windows machines do?
<lillecarl> hey sogeking99 do you have any external drive?
<silverarrow> my machine is not that stable really
<sogeking99> lillecar, i dont understand what  you mean?
<lillecarl> external storage device
<lillecarl> do you have any?
<sogeking99> i have a flash drive
<lillecarl> on how many GB?
<red> how would I run a command to find every .gz file and unpack those to where they reside?
<sogeking99> 4gb
<red> I think I've made a bobo
<iflema> silverarrow: LTS versions are for 3 years on the desktop, 5 4 server, 10.04 is current LTS
<lillecarl> okay, well thats ptobably less then your backup files
<red> my installation folder structure of redmine has all its filed changed to .gz heh
<frogzoo> how to create chapters for a DVD?
<red> instead of zipping the damn folder
<silverarrow> iflema, I make them crash long before three years
<silverarrow> I'm not shore why
<bublegum> hello, I have a raid related problems.. can someone help me?
<silverarrow> it seems that Ubuntu is much weaker to get compromised by using the off button that abruptly shots down
<iceroot> !details | bublegum
<ubottu> bublegum: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sogeking99> yeah should be
<silverarrow> iflema, how is your old laptop doing?
<mbvpixies78> hi everyone
<billmania> Can I make the thumbnail images bigger in the Firefox 3.6 File Upload window bigger?
<shal3r> Client is telling me that his server is configured to mirror data on both hard drives. Am i right that it's using only SDA drive? http://pastebin.com/eJ6gtYD8
<Norrlanning> Hello people. Anyone that knows how to change the text of mavericks low resolution splash-screen?
<jpds> shal3r: Check /proc/mdstat ?
<shal3r> # cat /proc/mdstat \ Personalities : \ unused devices: <none>
<bublegum> the problem is as follow, I have an HP proliant DL380 G5 server. with 4 harddisk, unknown raid type, that is not booting, it have centos 5.x installed on it. I'm good with Linux but a n00b with raid.
<Jonii^> Soon I will install Ubuntu!
<Jonii^> Soon I will be free of closed source software!
<Jonii^> Bwahahahahahahahahaa
<Jonii^> Seriousl though, how do I install ubuntu to my netbook? No CD-drive
<magnetron> Jonii^: using a bootable USB drive
<Jonii^> Ok.
<Hydriz> you can only install using a CD drive...
<Jonii^> Next question, how do I write Japanese in Ubuntu?
<lillecarl> Hydriz, thats not true
<Hydriz> maybe, I am not that sure
<lillecarl> you can install operating systems from usb
<Hydriz> and Windows too
<lillecarl> yeah? :P
<Hydriz> installing as a program
<Hydriz> maybe
<magnetron> Jonii^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<stevecam> my right click on my mouse isnt working, is there something i can reset to bring this back to hopefully bring this to functionality
<magnetron> stevecam: why isn't it working
<lillecarl> stevecam, how often do you hit something with your mouse? ;)
<stevecam> its a new mouse, nevermind, it is working now
<lillecarl> -.-'
<stevecam> i have noticed that ubuntu has some weird and wonderful HID issues
<lillecarl> you needed to put it in the usb? ;)
<magnetron> Jonii^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<magnetron> stevecam: why wasn't it working, and how did you fix it?
<iceroot> how to get the groupname for a guid?
<sogeking99_> so if i reinstall grub i should besorry lill, client crashed
<nathanael> does anyone here know how to configure a wireless card on a headless ubuntu server
<magnetron> iceroot: either you use the tool in the Administration menu
<iceroot> magnetron: no gui of course
<sogeking99_> sorry
<sogeking99_> client crashed
<iceroot> magnetron: users came from slapd/nscd
<magnetron> iceroot: or you just look in /etc/group
<mbucket> Anybody here know about the "screen" command? I am trying to reattach a screen but I want the output to pipe to a grep command, something like "screen -r|grep error" and only display lines that contain the string 'error'
<iceroot> magnetron: slapd/nscd is not writing to /etc/group
<red> using: "find |grep [.]gz|xargs unp" unpacks all found files from subfolders into the folder I ran unp from
<red> not where the gzip resides
<red> how can I achieve the latter?
<magnetron> iceroot: well, we only provide support for ubuntu here
<sogeking99_> lill?
<red> mbucket: you can run a command in a screen I think
<iceroot> magnetron: of course slapd/nscd is a supported way, so if you dont know the answer...
<red> not sure
<mbucket> red: -X            Execute <cmd> as a screen command in the specified session.
<mbucket> red: how would that help me?
<iceroot> magnetron: the correct answer was "getent groups" which is also reading nscd/slapd
<mbucket> screen -x|grep error
<red> mbucket: I think I understood your question wrong then
<red> case matters though
<mbucket> yeah I know, I just tried "screen -X capt grep error" didn't work :-/
<Cradam> hi has anyone booted a wubi install of ubuntu from grub4dos?
<magnetron> mbucket: screen is interactive, you can't pipe the buffer content anywhere. but you can either log it to a file or search for it, there's builtin functionality in screen for this
<mbucket> oh you are right
<kyo> what's the differences between libreoffice and openoffice?  thanks
<red> using: "find |grep [.]gz|xargs unp" unpacks all gzip files from subfolders into the folder I ran the find from -- how can I get them extracted in their original folders? There are over 4000 files and few hundred folders so I'd rather not do it by hand.
<Cradam> kyo, not a lot if you only need basic functionality
<gnomefreak> kyo: not much since OO.o is being phased out as i understand it
<magnetron> kyo: currently, not much. except they're developed by different groups with different philosophies
<Cradam> i use google docs because it takes ages for me to open a word document any other way
<kyo> is libreoffice compatible with ms office better?!
<elisa87> how can I install cosmosScope(cscope) in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> kyo: same as oo.o
<mioumioule> salut
<mioumioule> hello
<mioumioule> hi
<gnomefreak> kyo: atm the GUI is the only real thing different
<mioumioule> suck my ass
<mioumioule> ,zkjdzojfdz
<mioumioule> caca
<magnetron> kyo: libreoffice is same as go-oo.o, those two are both better than oo.o
<mioumioule> kiss my ass
<mioumioule> yo
<DJones> !language | mioumioule
<ubottu> mioumioule: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mioumioule> mother
<magnetron> kyo: ubuntu is shipped with go-oo.o
<kyo> i used iptux today,just like feiq,  good software
<sacarlson>  red: seems my compressed files were always relative to where I compressed them.  in my case the compressed tar in my case would have no record of it's real base location
<mok0> Hm, when I activate visual effects, I lose the window manager
<red> sacarlson: yes I realize that
<red> but the fix for that would be to run unp in the directory where the .gz resides in
<Cradam> hi has anyone booted a wubi install of ubuntu from grub4dos?
<red> the zips are all in the folders where the files are supposed to be
<irfan_> hi everybody
<irfan_> how can i use wifi on my laptop ?
<jrib> mok0: try #compiz if no one here knows
<mok0> jrib: thanks will do
<irfan_> i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> !wifi | irfan_
<ubottu> irfan_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<red> sacarlson: "find |grep [.]gz|xargs THISDIRECTORY/unp filename.gz"
<red> if you get what I mean
<red> thisdir \\ currentdir
 * gnomefreak thought metacity was replaced with compiz as WM when compiz was enabled
<magnetron> mok0: install the "fusion-icon" package, run it and use the icon in the notification area to reload the window manager
<irfan_> let me try
<irfan_> thnx
<red> gnomefreak: it is if you use --replace
<sacarlson> red: yes sure if they are already located at there root then I guess you could just uncompress them with no problem
<red> sacarlson: thats what I am aiming for -- but how :S
<red> i dont want to type and traverse through hundreds of folders
<sacarlson> red: I think you might what a script that will cd into the dir then uncompress it if found there
<red> i guess
<ekt90> anyone have the game megaglest? doesnt seem to work
<sacarlson> red: I'm not sure I never played with gz in this way
<red> :/
<red> thanks anyway
<crlcan81> Hello everyone.
<blackshirt> hello
<histo> hola
<crlcan81> Anyone else here running 64 bit 10.10
<histo> !anyone | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<snowrichard> crlcan81, i am when my server is up but i'm backing it up with 32 bit right now
<Cradam> can anyone help me boot a wubi install of ubuntu from grub4dos?
<elisa87> how do you view the .fsdb files?
<t0bis> Bonjour
<tobis> Un Chrooter exeperimenté serait il disponible quelques instants ?
<bazhang> !fr | tobis
<magnetron> !fr | tobis
<ubottu> tobis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sogeking99> how long does ubuntu live cd tend to take to boot up first time? been on 10.10 screen with moving dots for a good few minutes now
<hanno> Hi there. I've got a problem with the run App on KDE. If i press ALT+F2 and then type it hangs for a few seconds before the keystrokes are accepted. Has anyone had this problem, too? I found two people in the forum sharing the problem, but no solution.
<tobis> I looking for someone with knowledge on Chrooting
<mok0> magnetron: that did it... after a bit of troubles :-)
<mok0> magnetron: thanks
<magnetron> mok0: cheers
<pankajm> guys any tool to measure page load speed of 100 most popular sites  on a browser
<crlcan81> reason I ask if anyone runs that is because I'm trying to do the necessary patching to get g110 running as close to properly as possible. I have super key running fine, as well as media keys, without any kind of special driver. I don't have the onboard audio though, even though I know the g keys won't work as their own.
<histo> sogeking99: I've seen it hang on certain video cards. I would check the cd for errors
<shal3r> Client is telling me that his server is configured to mirror data on both hard drives. Am i right that it's using only SDA drive? http://pastebin.com/eJ6gtYD8
<shal3r> # cat /proc/mdstat \ Personalities : \ unused devices: <none>
<crlcan81> I saw on the forums that the libg15 can be patched but it's been compiling weird for those who try and get it patched.
<Lcawte> Hi, I keep getting these diamond like blocks with question marks in (assuming its characters with accents etc), is there anything I can install that will stop these?
<magnetron> Lcawte: please be more specific
<Lcawte> magnetron: not really possible... what else do you want to know?
<crlcan81> I think he's talking about missing fonts
<koulchilebaiz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCS7_Kgfxto  :D
<shane4ubuntu> is there any special way to start ddclient as a daemon?  or is it automagic?  is it in the ddclient.conf file or the way it is started?
<bazhang> Lcawte, screenshot please
<magnetron> Lcawte: if you can't be more specific then i can't really help you
<bazhang> koulchilebaiz, dont paste here
<Lcawte> magnetron: I can't be more specific because I don't know whats causing them, it happens in dozens of applications..
<crlcan81> you say they're d iamond like boxes.
<crlcan81> do you mean they have diamonds inside the boxes where the text should be?
<Gwar_Trolle> Does anyone know a place where I can host a simple HTML file that people can access Directly (like how I can direct link a image hosted on imgur)?
<magnetron> Lcawte: if you don't know in what applications this happens, or what documents you have opened, then it's a lost cause
<magnetron> Gwar_Trolle: any paid web hotel
<momeen> hi,i want to install ubunto alternate version i have iso file.i used unetbootin for extraction but there no option there for ubunto alternate version.will any one tell how to extract that.
<red> Still looking for a help to achieve a script to go through all subfolders and run unzip for all .gz files found in the folder.
<momeen> gor gwar_trolle  you can use webs.com
<magnetron> red: a bash script?
<shell> im using Lucid 10.04, is there a list of available Ubuntu repositories so I can update sources.list please? I keep getting an error when doing apt-get update W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jcubic/jcubicppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<momeen> for gwar_trolle you can use webs.com
<red> magnetron: perhaps, or just xargs
<magnetron> red: #bash
<red> magnetron: find |grep [.]gz|xargs sudo unp
<Gwar_Trolle> momeen: I'm not trying to make a webste, I am just wanting to host a list of links that people can click on
<red> this nearly worked but it ran the unp commend from the directory I started the find
<red> magnetron: resulting in all the subfolder zips getting unpacked to the root folder I ran the find from
<magnetron> red: yes, you've told us countless times
<red> guess I'll head over to bash
<red> been banging my head on this for a hour to no avail :P
<selator> shell: try the main ubuntu server
<shell> nevermind, i just removed the broken link files in sources.list.d
<shell> i guess they were causing the error
<vagner> идите нахуй
<bazhang> !ru | vagner
<ubottu> vagner: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pumpkin-> red: very ugly, not the most efficient solution, but the one I could think of in 60secs. for X in `find . -type d`; do echo cd $X; echo unp *gz; done
<momeen> >	hi,i want to install ubunto alternate version i have iso file.i used unetbootin for extraction but there no option there for ubunto alternate version.will any one tell how to extract that.
<Pumpkin-> check that does what you need, then remove the echos to actually do it
<crlcan81> Does anyone know how to patch libg15 to get it working for g110 keyboard?
<Pumpkin-> (it won't work actaully, but fixing it should be easy) :)
<grobda24> Hello. I'm looking for a repository for Blender 2.5 series / test builds. Is there one out there ?
<iflema> shane4ubuntu: if you are behind a router and have adminaccess it may have the ability to update address when it starts. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<BuggyDE> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BuggyDE> Lcawte: are the diamonds with ? overlaid on teh screen?
<azizLIGHTS> how do i disable the showing of /etc/motd at beginning in login but instead show it upon launching of bash (so that it shows on every bash creation like when i open a new window for screen)
<azizLIGHTS> will this also then show it upon login, technically?
<crlcan81> Is there any other way besides liveCD gparted to expand the currently mounted drive, either swap or the entire partition, into freespace?
<azizLIGHTS> how do i disable showing of /etc/motd?
<ayush_> Does chromeOS use the same flash plugin and skype as for the other GNU based distros like ubuntu? does anyone know?
<popey> azizLIGHTS: touch ~/.hushlogin
<diegoviola> let's support geohot: http://games.slashdot.org/story/11/02/20/1952250/GeoHot-Asks-For-Donations-To-Fight-Sony
<bazhang> !ot | diegoviola
<ubottu> diegoviola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diegoviola> sorry, thanks
<zamba> i've got terrible throughput with X forwarding.. does anyone have any idea why?
<popey> zamba: have you enabled compression in ssh?
<silverarrow> does anyone know lubuntu?
<Sulumar> Greetings$
<yuskhanzab> is there any software like internet download manager in ubuntu that can detect all file like flv,avi and have trayicon so that file can be easily download from a web browser?
<popey> yuskhanzab: downloadthemall is a firefox extension which may help
<silverarrow> I have tried the "lubuntu room, but not many there
<stianhj> yuskhanzab, there are plugins for firefox that can do that
<Chousuke> zamba: X forwarding isn't very efficient to begin with
<stianhj> or what popey said
<yuskhanzab> how about in chrome?
<popey> zamba: use ssh -C to enable compression
<bribroder> morning all!
<yuskhanzab> i usually use chrome instead firefox
<popey> yuskhanzab: dunno about chrome, but have a look for extensions which have keywords like download and video
<stianhj> yuskhanzab, just search the chrome extensions
<classical> hello ppl :)) I'm going to build dedicated backup server i have two Sata hdd there will be only backup nothing more so what Raid type is bes for me ? im planning to use raid 1 am is it good decision ? an what file system should i use for best performance ?   there will be continuous file writing/copping process so im afraid of hight load/io
<popey> classical: i have exactly that setup, and use RAID 1
<bribroder> raid 1
<popey> classical: even though its only a backup server, I wouldn't want to lose my backups if a disk went phut
<zamba> Chousuke: but this is terrible
<zamba> popey: ok, i'll try
<classical> popey, bribroder what about a file system type ?
<Chousuke> zamba: if you have a high-latency link, it's going to be terrible whatever you do
<popey> classical: i use ext4 on mine
<researcher1> is there anybody who has HP LKaser Jet 1020  printer right plug-in installed ?
<Chousuke> zamba: AFAIK the biggest problem with X isn't bandwidth, but the sheer number of roundtrips it requires
<Chousuke> zamba: compression isn't going to help much with that :/
<zamba> Chousuke: got a better alternative?
<Chousuke> zamba: you might try using NX or something else more efficient than plain X forwarding.
<zamba> Chousuke: NX is b0rked in ubuntu lucid
<BuggyDE> classical: I think best file system would depend on what type and size of files you will backup onto it
<zamba> Chousuke: using neatx-server
<Chousuke> zamba: then you need to install a less borked version :) or try vnc.
<popey> vnc over compressed ssh isnt bad
<popey> not great
<classical> BuggyDE, hdd's will be 1tb in size
<popey> classical: same as mine :)
<popey> classical: i use LVM on top of RAID 1
<BuggyDE> how about opennx
<classical> maybe xfs ?
<BuggyDE> worked last time i tried it
<mi_> hi
<snowrichard> had trouble rebooting to the external drive...the previous kernel worked finally
<classical> popey, what is the file system ? :)
<lillecarl> SSH TERM = WIN :)
<snowrichard> it could not mount root file system
<BuggyDE> i would use riserfs for files over 2gb in size and ext4 for anything less
<popey> classical: I use ext4
<lillecarl> ext4 is still unstable
<lillecarl> ext3 (Y)
<jefelex> I still always use EXT3
<BuggyDE> yeah i have had some issues with ext4 but nothing too serious
<nisstyre> jfs > *
<lillecarl> jefelex, thats good :)
<jefelex> never had a problem with EXT3, why bother with EXT4 - doesn't look like it has any advantages
<nisstyre> jefelex, it does have advantages but not for the home user
<rcmaehl> I haven't had any problems with ext4
<sipior> this is not a filesystem advocacy channel, to my recollection.
<jefelex> no - I only just joined the channel, so I've got some catching up to do - don't mind my ignorance!! :-)
<ConstantineXVI> is there by chance anything on ubuntu that can scan your music and spit out itunes's library.xml file?
<monkeyD> hey guys, I have a SIS 661 VGA device and I did the glxgears test and it workes, but my desktopeffects dont work, I mean I cant activate them, ubuntu looks for VGA driver but it doesnt activate the desktopeffects
<jefelex> I haven't seen one, but there probably is an Itunes adapter program somewhere
<soreau> monkeyD: You wont be able to run compiz on SiS. glxgears means absolutely nothing
<monkeyD> soreau: so there is no solution ?
<soreau> monkeyD: My advice would be to get a Radeon card
<Lint01> soreau, it's funny as sis cards can run games like WoW
<soreau> Lint01: Does it support TFP?
<monkeyD> soreau: I dont have the mondey
<monkeyD> but what I want to know
<monkeyD> I heared that the linux kernel is so flexibel and so great
<soreau> monkeyD: Lint01: The driver must support GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap in order for compiz to work
<soreau> Check the output of glxinfo
<monkeyD> soreau: what sould I looking for in the glxinfo ?
<soreau> monkeyD: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<soreau> monkeyD: The linux kernel is flexible and great but it still cant make hardware perform miracles
<soreau> SiS cards are simply not compiz-capable. VIA is the very lowlyest card I know that can run compiz
<need> k
<monkeyD> soreau: I mean thats just simple openGL work that the card have to do, dont understand why it has such a lot of problems or why there is not a alternative effekt
<HHH> LOL
<soreau> monkeyD: As I said, the driver must provide GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap extension for compiz to work
<HHH> There is an alternative also for this driver
<soreau> HHH: What driver?
<HHH> all
<thrope> i have a problem where my left alt key doesnt seem to work, but right alt works fine... I find the layout options a bit confusing - is there anything there that is likely to fix this
<thrope> xev seems to show Alt_L and Alt_R correctly so I'm not sure why it isnt working
<magnetron> thrope: which layout are you using
<monkeyD> even if there is an alternnative HHH
<HHH> this must be laptop ?
<monkeyD> will it work with compiz ?
<thrope> magnetron: United Kingdom
<thrope> i am connecting through NX actually as well - but I dont think thats the issue because xev shows Alt_L correctly
<soreau> thrope: Make sure to look at all the options http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28017/Fix_your_right_Alt_key_in_Ubuntu
<thrope> soreau: I saaw that and I've tried 3rd level on and off for both left and right alt
<soreau> thrope: You can also test if your wm has anything to do with it by trying a different one
<thrope> it doesnt seem to change the behaviour
<nightgoblin> thrope i have the opposite (using UK keyboard) R-ALT doesn't work, but L_ALT works fine - LOL
<thrope> mainly want to use it for switching tabs in terminal
<thrope> also no idea what '3rd lvel' is
<soreau> thrope: Make sure USA layout is selected or whatever for your board
<monkeyD> HHH: so what ?^^
<magnetron> thrope: 3rd level is the level you access with the AltGr key
<magnetron> thrope: also, which UK keyboard layout are you using
<thrope> generic 105 key
<magnetron> thrope: that's the keyboard type
<histo> thrope: unless something else is bound to the left alt
<magnetron> thrope: which keymap are you using?
<histo> thrope: might be throwing a wrench in the works
<thrope> histo: any way to find out
<dhanesh> how can i check for bad sector in ubuntu
<xxx> is bash_history broke in 10.10?
<thrope> magnetron: how do I find out? in keyboard prefs I have UNited Kingdom, generic 105 key (intl) pc
<Lint01> thrope, third level is altgr
<soreau> thrope: Also, check this: gnome-keybinding-properties  <-- not in gui menu IIRC
<xxx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842086 <- in 10.10 install, is bash_history broken?
<thrope> ok - but anyway what ever I do to third level settings doesnt seem to make any difference
<magnetron> thrope: what do you mean "intl"
<thrope> oh wait no its started working
<dhanesh> how can i check for bad sector in ubuntu?
<jrib> xxx: why do you ask?  Why do you think it is broken?
<soreau> thrope: gnome-keyboard-properties should show you the layout while -keybindings- will show you what key is bound to what
<thrope> I switched third level to right win... didnt seem to change at first but now it is working
<xxx> jrib: what are you asking me that question? It is a simple question, if you are confused, let me know about which part
<thrope> oh no its stopped again
<magnetron> thrope: /wc
<sipior> xxx: mind your manners. the answer to your question is "no." does that satisfy you?
<jrib> xxx: I'm confused because you link to a forum post from 3 years ago, so I'm not sure what is not working for you.  Can you say exactly what you are running/pressing, what you expected to happen, and what did happen?
<monkeyD> soreau: so there is not a lite version or lite settings for compiz ?
<xxx> sipior: so a default install should have session history saving working out of the box so to speak?
<sipior> xxx: try it and let us know.
<soreau> monkeyD: There is simple-ccsm for light settings but that will do nothing without compiz actually running. There is no light compiz
<xxx> jrib: ls ~/.bash_history , expect: the file, got: no file, push up, get history from last session, got: nothing from last session
<soreau> monkeyD: Your driver needs TFP
<xxx> jrib: to be honest how cuold what I post affect the question? I say 2010 on the forum post date
<xxx> *saw
<xxx> sipior: are you being pedantic and have no idea?
<monkeyD> soreau: sounds physical not software based
<xxx> sipior: because you'd look very silly if you are
<soreau> monkeyD: Yes, the driver doesnt support TFP because the hardware cannot do it
<thrope> xxx: there is no problem with bash history on my 10.10 machines, both new install and upgrade
<sipior> xxx: i'm saying it's easy enough for you to check this for yourself, and have no great desire to waste my time so that you may spare yours.
<xxx> sipior: try it and let you know? no, I am asking if there is a known issue with bash_history, what is your problem exactly?
<xxx> sipior: what is your problem with the question I am asking?
<jrib> xxx: ok, let's ignore the forum post.  How did you install ubuntu? What did you do since install?  What packages did you install or remove since install?  Create a fresh new user, does the issue persist?
<jrib> xxx: bash history should work by default.  This is what sipior was telling you
<xxx> sipior: I am not wasting your time, in fact I most definitely want you to ignore everything I say from now on
<sipior> xxx: easily done.
<thrope> xxx: I would check permissions on your home dir
<xxx> jrib: there are no known issues, sipior: good, because it has been hard for you until now
<xxx> thanks thrope
<xxx> no idea how a clean install can end up with no bash_history...
<jrib> xxx: what do you mean by "there are no known issues?  Are you replying to one of my questions?  Which one?
<xxx> jrib: just a clean install, installed emacs and build one package, then closed window, opened another, and wanted to grab something from history
<monkeyD> soreau: I had xp before ubuntu and I had some desktop effects here with 3d effects like the desktop box and stuff like that, thats why its hard to belive that there is not another solution :(
<thrope> xxx: hae you tried set -o history
<thrope> maybe it is turnd off somewhere
<xxx> jrib: only the parts with jrib: in front are for you
<soreau> monkeyD: compiz does not run on windows. You must have a driver that supports TFP and obviously a card that can do it in the first place
<xxx> thrope: yeah, I will try that, the problem is - next time I fresh install, do some stuff, I don't want to find out when I want the history that it stopped working
<soreau> monkeyD: Whatever windows had was not compiz and it didnt require this opengl specification
<soreau> monkeyD: Well actually its a driver spec but anyway
<soreau> monkeyD: Its an opengl driver extension specification and SiS just cant do it
<jrib> xxx: note that if you want to continue to troubleshoot, be sure to create the fresh new user using "adduser" (so that /etc/skel/ gets copied)
<monkeyD> soreau: there are 3d porgramms like blender on other opensource stuff, I can use them and do fancy realtime things with it
<sipior> i'm going to miss him.
<jrib> ...
<soreau> monkeyD: That doesnt mean anything. Just because you have direct rendering doesnt mean the card can do TFP all of the sudden
<lillecarl> 1
<sogeking99> how can i reinstall grub from boot disk?
<thrope> so with my left alt key
<ikonia> !grub2 > sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99, please see my private message
<thrope> a difference between left and right in xev... right alt gives KerPress when I press and KeyRelease when I release (working correctly)
<thrope> left alt gives Press and Release immediately
<soreau> monkeyD: It is a special spec, written by davidr, the original compiz creator, with the help of some nvidia devs, specifically for compiz http://www.opengl.org/registry/specs/EXT/texture_from_pixmap.txt
<thrope> so thats why its not working with chords
<thrope> but any idea why that is?]
<monkeyD> soreau: do you know Xcompmgr ?
<soreau> monkeyD: no
<soreau> monkeyD: The only thing you might be able to use is Xgl, that was also written by david reveman as an X replacement, before TFP got into the drivers
<imi> hi
<monkeyD> soreau: got a link with a tutorial ?
<soreau> monkeyD: But Xgl is out of date and no longer maintained. The last version of ubuntu that shipped it was hardy or intrepid I believe
<soreau> monkeyD: I dont even know if its possible since Xgl does some of the same things that TFP does
<lucklessprinter> hi, I am having difficulty connecting to an lpa printer with ubuntu. I am pretty certain I have the settings correct but the jobs do not get sent to the print queue. is there anything I am overlooking? thanks
<soreau> monkeyD: But I highly doubt it would work in the first place
<imi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses -- this howto doesn't work for me under lucid
<GeekMan> what is processor scaling?
<jrib> GeekMan: your processor can go faster or slower (to save energy)
<GeekMan> k
<monkeyD> soreau: I noticed some flikery and some crispy noise on my screen since I installed ubuntu
<sipior> imi: it will be easier if you mention which parts didn't work, and (most important) how they failed.
<TheKoksi> I need help here..
<soreau> monkeyD: Could be related to the graphics driver. You can get a compiz-capable gpu nowadays for under 20 bucks. Any radeon or nvidia made in the past decade should work
 * TheKoksi Can someone help me, I need to connect on the Undernet
<soreau> TheKoksi: /connect irc.undernet.org? Or ask in #freenode
<monkeyD> soreai: or I use Xubuntu: it looks like its a gnome thing
<soreau> monkeyD: what?
 * TheKoksi it says: [14:59] [481] Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<imi> sipior: it doesn't work for my wlan0; the script created in this howto haven't invoked for wlan0
<lucklessprinter> hi, I am having difficulty connecting to an lpa printer with ubuntu. I am pretty certain I have the settings correct but the jobs do not get sent to the print queue. is there anything I am overlooking? thanks
<soreau> TheKoksi: /j #freenode
<klj613-> how do i get a list of my unmounted devices? (or all of them)
<imi> sometimes it gets invoked for lo, sometimes doesn't but It hasnt ever invoked for wlan0
<AbhijiT> gdesklets giving error Could not import tiling module! and then hangs trying to connect to daemon
<soreau> lucklessprinter: Can you check the output of lpinfo ?
<sogeking99> i cant figure out how to install grub from knopix boot
<AbhijiT> jhelp
<sogeking99> so i can then boot into windows
<monkeyD> soreau: dont you think I get a clear and clean screen if use kde ?
<soreau> monkeyD: I have no idea but your wasting time if you are trying to get compiz going on that card
<Fuchs> well, he definitely could use kwin effects
<Fuchs> if it is just for the sake of having effects
<soreau> Why woud anyone want to use that krap? ;)
<AbhijiT> help
<AbhijiT> gdesklets giving error Could not import tiling module! and then hangs trying to connect to daemon
<stpnicks> How can I find what old versions of an app are available? apt-cache show says there's only one, sources.list includes universe and multiverse entries, but I need a version not listed...
<Jameees> so I've been using ubuntu (installed with wubi) for a while now and I've decided to install a fresh copy of ubuntu on a different hdd on it's own partition. And now when I boot into the fresh installation of ubuntu my internet isn't working any idea why ?
<soreau> monkeyD: Fuchs is right though, there are other compositors that may work that do not require TFP to work. Even metacity has a compositing option
<Jameees> It was working fine on the wubi instllation
<monkeyD> soreau: I thought that kde needs less so I dont get this artifacts on my screen wihtout compiz, and I am using docky and I get a very black plane where is it and it all the time say that it need compiz
<soreau> Jameees: How do you connect to the internet physically?
<sogeking99> anyone know how i can reinstall grub?
<jrib> stpnicks: what application?  What version?  Why?
<Jameees> soreau, modem ethernet cable plugged into the back of the computer
<soreau> monkeyD: Yea, compiz makes the linuz desktop work better :)
<Jameees> not wireless
<jrib> !grub | sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<soreau> Jameees: Does ifconfig show your eth0 interface?
<thrope> any idea why left alt would give an immediate keyrelease (exactly the same timestamp as the keypress)
<Jameees> yes, it just doesn't connect
<soreau> thrope: Maybe try #xorg
<monkeyD> soreau: so what about metacity
<jrib> thrope: ruled out hardware issue?
<soreau> Jameees: Does ifconfig show that eth0 has an ip address?
<stpnicks> jrib: librspec-ruby1.8, something compatible w 1.2.3, because of errors on some (~20%) tests because of version differences
<soreau> monkeyD: Look in gconf-editor>apps>metacity and I believe there is a compositing bool you can set
<soreau> monkeyD: But its nothing like compiz, it basically just puts shadows on the windows
<monkeyD> soreau: with 3d effects ?:)
<sogeking99> what i need is a way to install grub from a live cd(knoppix) so i can then boot windows
<researcher1> whats the meaning of this http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=6fd2d077ba&view=att&th=12e47d4783ce9efa&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_gkf9fjni0&zw  my command line interface work well with internet
<soreau> sogeking99: What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<monkeyD> metacity has 3d effects soreau ?
<jrib> sogeking99: read the link ubottu gave you and you can reinstall grub from the ubuntu cd
<soreau> monkeyD: It has a compositing feature. You can call it 3D or whatever you want but there is no cube
<krov> hi, can anyone tell me where i could find a driver for a cdma 1x mg880
<sogeking99> i had ubuntu cd but it wouldn't start up
<jrib> stpnicks: you won't find it in the official repositories.  You would usually only find the original universe package and then the -updates and -security versions.  Not sure what your best bet is for getting 1.2.3 of librspec-ruby1.8.  Are you sure it won't break other things?
<soreau> monkeyD: kde has kwin that can run their version of the cube using xrender or opengl but its no compiz
<krov> or could you please tell me how to configure it?
<stpnicks> jrib: I'd hoped multiverse would have more, but looks like you're right.  I don't have anything else it could break :)  Sorry news if I have to downgrade Ubuntu to get compatible RSpec install!
<dr_willis> krov,  what is that thing anyway?
<AbhijiT> gdesklets giving error Could not import tiling module! and then hangs trying to connect to daemon
<jrib> stpnicks: well you could grab an old package source and then build it on maverick (your other option is to look for a ppa, but I doubt this will prove fruitful)
<dr_willis> AbhijiT,  last  i looked gdesklets was rather out of date. and it was rather flakey when it was being worked on.
<krov> dr_willis: it is some kind of modem
<AbhijiT> dr_willis, okay
<krov> looks like a flash disk
<dr_willis> the whole idea of 'widgits on the desktop' is getting to be a thing of the past. :)
<Jameees> soreau: sorry, closed the client accidentally. eth0 shows an inet6 address, I'm guessing that's ipv6 ? I shouldn't have ipv6
<MOSMarauder> Problem after WUBI Installation and frist reboot. Ubuntu cannot complete the Install/Config after 1st reboot. Error MSG: No root defined, use Partiton tool to correct.  root.disk and swap.disk are in place where they have to be
<sogeking99> no one?
<soreau> Jameees: I mean for example, 192.168.x.x ip address in the output of ifconfig eht0
<soreau> eth0*
<avashi1> someone please heelp
<jrib> stpnicks: there's 1.1.3 in karmic and 1.2.9 in lucid.  If you really need 1.2.3, then you'd have to do some extra work (I can link you to a tutorial if you want to do that).  If one of those two version in karmic and lucid suffice, then grab the source package and build it for maverick.  In any case, you become responsible for maintaining the package on your machine
<Pici> avashi1: You need to ask a question first.
<g_0_0> !grup | sogeking99
<avashi1> I just installed cisco vpn client for linux but it does not show up under applications
<GeekMan> can some one help me with this cpu scaling section found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<g_0_0> !grub | sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<andai> how do i migrate to 32bit ubuntu
<Jameees> soreau: no, no ip address
<andai> can i do it without reinstalling everything
<soreau> Jameees: If it doesnt have an ip address, you have to set one then point the route and set the default gateway and nameserver. What is the ip of the router you are connected to?
<dr_willis> andai,  clarify what you have now..
<jrib> stpnicks: isn't it possible to update your code to the later version as well?  Don't you want to do that eventually anyway? (no idea what the specifics are about what you are doing)
<andai> dr_willis: Maverick x64
<andai> dr_willis: minecraft not working, lol
<andai> want.
<Jameees> soreau: I don't have a router, I'm using the modem that the ISP gave me, when I installed ubuntu with wubi, or when i did fresh installation of windows I didn't have to enter any address or install anything it worked by 'default'
<soreau> Jameees: Well we need to know the internal ip of that modem
<Fuchs> 1) minecraft definitely works on x64  2) yes, you would need a complete reinstall
<a_> elo
<GeekMan> i dont under stand what they mean in this . Edit /etc/init.d/ondemand and replace ondemand by userspace
<a_> jest tam ktoś?
<a_> ;>
<andai> Fuchs: Minecraft LOADS to 100% then i see black and hear nothing too
<stpnicks> jrib: the 1.2.* should work, looks like that's in Karmic and Lucid.  Yup, do want to upgrade the frozen versions, but that's a later task.
<Jameees> soreau: why did the wubi installation detect it automatically ?
<Fuchs> andai: are you sure that the problem is the architecture, and do you have any messages on the console when you launch it?
<soreau> Jameees: It may have peeked at your windows config and used it
<avashi1> please help.. I just installed cisco vpn client for linux but it does not show under Applications or Accessories.. where do I find it ?
<andai> Fuchs: Web client, free
<andai> Fuchs: no messages
<andai> no idea what's wrong
<Jameees> soreau: address of the modem is 192.168.100.1
<soreau> Jameees: If you can just get the internal ip of the router I can tell you how to make it work
<Fuchs> andai: then I would test a live system first before switching architecture
<soreau> Jameees: This should get you going: sudo route del default && sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.101 && sudo route add route add default gw 192.168.100.1
<soreau> Jameees: Also you need to put this in /etc/resolv.conf:   nameserver 192.168.100.1
<berefeira> anyone using miredo?
<jefelex> gotta go - bye! :-)
<MOSMarauder> hm nobody ? (WUBI)
<MOSMarauder> ?
<GeekMan> can some one help me with this cpu scaling section found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<fabio333> a question about my sis 740 gpu....
<a_> jest ktoś?
<a_> he
<AbhijiT> !ask | fabio333
<ubottu> fabio333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fabio333> wat about te 3d support?
<bartek> ja
<a_> dobre to jest
<a_> ;f
<avashi1> can some one please help.. I installed cisco vpn client but it doesn't show up anywhere.. where do i find it ?
<bartek> nie no co ty
<bartek> wydaje ci sie
<bartek> nie
<a_> no co ja "
<a_> ?
<bartek> nie ijei
<a_> ;df
<FloodBot3> bartek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bartek> nie
<a_> ;d
<bartek> nie
<FloodBot3> a_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a_> ej oni coś po ang piszą do nas
<bartek> ten bot jest denerwujacy
<a_> <lol2>
<loxs> what package installs add-apt-repository?
<bartek> helo!
<a_> fucking shit!!
<DJones> !labguage | a_
<bartek> wtf?
<DJones> !language | a_
<ubottu> a_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> ! language | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<stpnicks> jrib: thanks for the feedback!
<Pici> loxs: python-software-properties
<Roasted> why is sandisk so fail with rhythmbox. I have about 1,000 songs on it. but rhythmbox is telling me I have.. uh... 6. SIX.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jameees> soreau: ok, i'll reboot and try it, thanks
<a_> ello
<soreau> Jameees: no
<soreau> Jameees: No need to reboot
<dr_willis> andai,  You may want to be sure you are using the SUN java. not the icedtea java.
<Jameees> soreau: i do, i'm on windows at the moment
<soreau> Jameees: Unless you arent running ubuntu currently :)
<Jameees> on the same box
<dr_willis> andai,  other thenn that.. no idea. I dont play the game.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<soreau> (carry on)
<andai> dr_willis: slap
<andai> yeah
<andai> im switching to sun
<fabio333> best driver for the sis 740?
<fjorgynn> Hi
<Roasted> why does rhythmbox suck with sandisk
<fabio333>  sandisk suck maybe
<GeekMan> can some one help me with this cpu scaling section found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<fabio333> is it  mtp device?
<Roasted> No. It's MCP, because Ubuntu won't mount it if its in MTP mode.
<Roasted> Or autodetect for that matter.
<alienkid10> I was directed to uninstall Network Manager while troubleshooting network issues how do I get it back now? I reinstalled it but it's icon doesn't appear
<Roasted> alienkid10, is it as part of startup programs?
<karlo94> which antivirus for linux do you people recommend ? (I know I do not need it for linux but I wanna scan my usb and else..)
<sachael> is there a grub option to disable the ubuntu splash at startup? It's not booting and I need to find out why. Possibly it's the nvidia driver I uninstalled, what's the package called?
<BluesKaj> GeekMan, a good app to ctrl cpu usage and settings , cpufrequtils
<alienkid10> Roasted: don't think so how do I add it back in?
<Fuchs> alienkid10: look whether nm-applet is running, if it isn't: start it
<Fuchs> alienkid10: if that solves it: add it to your autostart
<GeekMan> have you tried adding the netwrk manger indicator back on your task bar
<Roasted> alienkid10, check out system - preferences - startup applications, see if netowrk manager is listed there and checked
<Jameees> soreau: when I enter your command it asys SYOCALRT: No such process
<Jameees> or something like that
<alienkid10> Roasted: it's listed so i just run nm-applet in alt-f2 and it should come back?
<Roasted> alienkid10, are you asking or telling?
<Jameees> also I'm unable to access the 192.168.100.1 page in ubuntu, but i can in windows
<soreau> Jameees: No problem. After you are done, you should be able to ping 192.168.100.1 and google.com
<alienkid10> Roasted: asking
<GeekMan> idk if that works the known issues page says powernowd is the only thing they think works
<erUSUL> sachael: remove splash and quiet from kernel command line in the grub menu
<Jameees> soreau, I can't
<Roasted> alienkid10, I forget the exact entry to get it back - but give it a shot and see if it launches
<erUSUL> sachael: press e to edit in grub menu
<Jameees> I read something on the forums about disabling ipv6 or something
<alienkid10> nm-applet is now running but no icon
<GeekMan> but it tells me if i want it to be permenant to follow their instruction but i dont understand what they mean when they say . Edit /etc/init.d/ondemand and replace ondemand by userspace
<Fuchs> alienkid10: maybe the systray is missing from your panel, try to re-add it
<IdleOne> alienkid10: right click on the panel and add Indicator Applet, that should put it back on the panel.
<soreau> Jameees: This should get you going: sudo route del default && sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.101 && sudo route add route add default gw 192.168.100.1 && echo "nameserver 192.168.100.1" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<alienkid10> IdleOne: indicator applet is there already Banshee's icon is sitting in it
<soreau> Jameees: If not, try using network manager with ip=192.168.100.101, mask=255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.100.1
<printerwoes> hi, I have a lpd printer on a windows print server (comp-pr-1b) and am having great difficulty connecting to it. I can send jobs to it but they are not received, so when I log on to the printer (using my windows active directory credentials) no print jobs appear. any ideas?
<adds666> Can anyone help with lack of sound issues?
<alienkid10> I'll try relogging in. Then I've got another odd issue be back in a sec
<IdleOne> alienkid10: err NetworkManager Applet
<claint> hi, I have a quick question to anyone with 64-bit Ubuntu. A wiki page somewhere tells that 64-bit sun-java6-jre package does not provide /usr/bin/javaws. I am suspecting this to be false, as I have it in my 64-bit Debian. Can anyone check and confirm this so I can fix this suspectingly false information?
<soreau> printerwoes: Does lpinfo show anything useful?
<IdleOne> panel applets don't seem to have a naming scheme. least no easy way to know what includes what.
<GeekMan> nvm LMAO Its working
<gaire> !ciao
<GeekMan> >_<
<gaire> \list
<BluesKaj> GeekMan, sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g ondemand or performance , either one but not both
<GeekMan> thanks
<printerwoes> soreu lpinfo shows nothing
<GeekMan> what does on demand mean like auto scaling
<KREDO> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<soreau> printerwoes: How does the printer connect to the machine?
<printerwoes> soreu via the network
<GeekMan> is wine (windows is not emulator) lol
<soreau> printerwoes: Can you see it in the cups config browser page?
<BluesKaj> !who | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<printerwoes> soreu what is that?
<GeekMan> blueskaj ok
<soreau> printerwoes: Oh well maybe you just need to address the ip of the printer
<GeekMan> blueskaj: what does ondemand do
<BluesKaj> GeekMan, ondemand is exactly as it says , when the cpu requires a faster speed to handle the load it ramps up it's performance to fit the need
<Camarata> I rebooted Ubuntu and it just boots to command line.. no GUI.. help?
<printerwoes> soreau, 1 sec, i am looking in the browser page
<GeekMan> k
<alienkid10> nope still not there
<GeekMan> blueskaj thanks
<adds666> Where is the best place to ask about some issues I have with my sound?
<printerwoes> soreau, the printer itself has no IP, I am connecting to the pcounter queue on the print server, which the printer I log in to pulls the data from
<alienkid10> nm-applet it running though
<printerwoes> soreau, the way they work is that doc is sent to the pcounter queue, and then whichever printer you log in to pulls it from there
<AbhijiT> adds666, now ask here it not solved then ask on ubuntuforums.org and askubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> GeekMan, if you have dual core cpu or more then ondemand is ideal , you'll never notice the difference between on demand and performance
<soreau> printerwoes: Well I hope you figure it out because that is really beyond my area of expertise
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: remember my network problems? I fixed them with a simple power off unplug then wait 30 seconds replug and boot back up. Now I'm trying to get Network Manager's icon to come back
<printerwoes> soreau, mine too lol!
<g_0_0> alienkid10, have you tried resetting your panel?
<GeekMan> blueskaj : what about ppc
<GeekMan> blueskaj : g4
<g_0_0> !resetpanels | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dr_willis> GeekMan,  last i tried PPC linux.. it was rather lacking compared to the others.
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, glad to hear it
<ph88> [About C++] i'm trying to use a variable to indicate a the member of a struct. Like this:  struct.variable. Where i change the name of variable in a loop. But it gives me error: variable is not a member.
<Osmodivs> My system is so messed up that im am gonna do a fresh install of 10.10, but I dont want to start all over again, In the past months I have downloaded tons of software and libs from Synaptic, Is there a way to keep all of this stuff and then install them in the new fresh install?
<alienkid10> g_0_0: have not
<GeekMan> i got it running really good on my ibook g4 10.04 LTS
<andai> dr_willis: Okay, minecraft server is down for me, but i'm trying it out on another 3D game that used to not-work and it does now! Except... no sound now.
<alienkid10> g_0_0: would have thought relogging would have done it
<adds666> My Toshiba Satellite P100-429 does not play sound. The only way I can get it to play sound is to change ACPI=off however this obviously disables the power management and many a time ive lost work because I havent noticed the power cable was unplugged. Any body have any ideas?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  you can 'clone' a list of whats installed.. and reswinstall it easially
<dr_willis> !clone | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Leon> hi
<g_0_0> alienkid10, it may help but you'll end up with default panels - don't know if you've customized them or not
<Guest28089> ?
<Guest28089> warum heiß ich jetzt guest
<andai> dr_willis: okay, minecraft back up. Now it doesn't even load.
<alienkid10> g_0_0: afraid that didn't do it. Unless I now need to restart nm-applet? I didn't customize them much so no biggy
<andai> :/
<Guest28089> andai
<andai> Guest28089: Guest28089
<slipp3d> if i'm trying to use virt manager to create a Virtual machine why am i getting told that KVM is not available ... did i for get to install something?
<Fuchs> Leon: this is the english channel, for german you can use #ubuntu-de. Regarding your nick: probably because it is registered, protected and you did not register if it is yours.
<compdoc> slipp3d, how did you install it?
<Guest28089> thank you i tried speaking german  :P
<g_0_0> alienkid10, try - sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Osmodivs> dr_willis , I dont have another machine
<alienkid10> g_0_0: already the newest version according to apt
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  you generate a list of packages.. save it.. .. then use the list...
<g_0_0> alienkid10, have you tried reinstalling it?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  or use it on other machines.. or whever you want.
<ph88_> query if you can help me with a simple c++ question, thx
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, That's what I dont want to do, DOWNLOAD all of that stuff again... Some one suggested APTonCD
<alienkid10> g_0_0: I just installed it 2 mins ago since I uninstalled it when working with BluesKaj.
<slipp3d> compdoc, i installed it via synaptic
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  it wont work that way.
<andai> Okay, no, x64 sun java plugin, minecraft DOES load for half a second then goes white
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  the stuff you installed was in the apt cache.. for some time.. but most likely is not all there now.
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, It wont?
<alienkid10> g_0_0: will reinstall it though
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  it will not 'remake' deb's from stuff you hae installed now ... it uses whats in the cache.
<compdoc> slipp3d, the service needs to be running - forget, but I think its libvirt
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, Oh no....
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, I don't see the poiny of a nm id you're not using it
<BluesKaj> if
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  the best solution is to redownload it using that clone list.. you can  copy/restore your apt cache to save some downloads..
<tdn> I experience extremely low I/O performance with 10.10 and LUKS even though I am on an SSD. What gives? I figure this is some kind of scheduling problem as it is not a problem for non encrypted partitions.
<Osmodivs> dr_willis,  So I am gonna have to download all 100GB all over again!?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  I have to wonder WHAT all you installed that totaled 100gb..
<compdoc> tdn, if you didnt create the partition correctly, you will kill performace, and kill the ssd
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  i have fully loaded systems that are much smaller then that.
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: I do use it from time to time since this install is on an external HDD and I sometime use it on laptops to connect to wireless.
<Camarata> When I boot up Ubuntu goes to a command line asking for my password, no GUI, how do I fix please?
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, Well, yeah, it's not that much, it 's my music and videos and other stuff
<alienkid10> g_0_0: I reinstalled network-manager and network-manager-gnome and it's asking to restart the system
<IdleOne> dr_willis: I install almost everything I see mentioned in this channel and I'm at ~7gb
<Osmodivs> dr_willis,  But still, more than 1GB for download is too much
<Osmodivs> in one day
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,    the 10.10.2 cd came out the other day. with most updates allready included. that can sacve some.
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  do what you want..  check your cache. but stuff may no longer be in there.
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  the 'best' solution for a small lan is to setup an apt-cache-ng server to cache packages for the whole lan. :) that saves lots of bandwitth
<Osmodivs> dr_willis,  10.10.2, eh?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  yep. I think i saw that anouncement.. it may been 10.04.2 - i just skimmed it..
<natarajan> hai
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, Small LAN? like have another PC that serves as a CACHE storage?
<dr_willis> proberly was 10.04.
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  yes.
<natarajan> hai i the new user of ubuntu
<natarajan> I need help
<dr_willis> natarajan,  and the actual problem is?
<Osmodivs> natarajan: Google it!!! hahaha.... I always wanted to say that
<natarajan> I'm having ubuntu & windows XP
<AbhijiT> !google | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Osmodivs> natarajan,  JK, go ahead, ask the experts
<tdn> compdoc, I guess it is created correctly. If not, there is a serious bug in the Ubuntu alternate installer -- I created the partition with the guided installer.
<dr_willis> natarajan,  we can read full sentences. :) no need to break things down in to 5 word lines..
<AbhijiT> natarajan, ask with all details in one sentence
<AbhijiT> or line
<natarajan> when my system has booting has many recovery files in ubuntu
<compdoc> tdn, gparted does it correctly now - what you do is leave 1 meg of free space before the partition. this causes the first partition to start at secotr 2048
<compdoc> sector
<natarajan> how could i rectifive this
<dr_willis> natarajan,  rephase the question.. on one line.. that made no sence how i read it...
<compdoc> its called alignment, and something you have to do with most hard drives these days
<natarajan> k Ji
<BluesKaj> natarajan, do you mean recovery kernels in the grub menu ?
<natarajan> pls take my system on your control and restart the pc you show the problem
<ph88_> [about C++] i want to "dynamicly" point to members of  a struct, like this:  struct.variable ... but it treat variable as the name of a member of the struct instead of a variable... how can i fix this ?
<dr_willis> natarajan,  we have no way to take controll of your system.. and we cant see if it we were to reboot it remotely...
<dr_willis> ph88_,  there are programing specific channels.
 * BluesKaj suspects a translator app is being used here
<AbhijiT> lol
<sipior> ph88_: there's a ##C++ you might want to try
<bikcmp> hi all, I removed the top bar (which has the application menus) by accident.
<dr_willis> !resetpanel | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bikcmp> I'm using ubuntu desktop edition.  Any ideas on how to get it back?
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, Why not use X11?
<AbhijiT> natarajan, if you have problem with english you can try to get help in your language in #ubuntu-in
<natarajan> k many of the recovery file has generate my pc
<bikcmp> dr_willis: ah, thanks, you're a life saver :)
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  that wouldent make much sence either.  if hes trying to get us to see his boot menu...
<bikcmp> dr_willis: worked, thanks.
<dr_willis> bikcmp,  be carefull where you click now :)
<BluesKaj> !in | natarajan
<ubottu> natarajan: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ph88_> dr_willis and sipior : i can not send text to the channel ##c++ and i don't know why (i'm using webchat.freenode.net)
<sipior> ph88_: perhaps you aren't registered?
<dr_willis> ph88_,  either it needs registerd nicks.. or it has webchat blocked.. ask in #freenode
<andai> just installed 32bit java plugin. how  do i tell chrome/firefox to use it?
<hrushi> hey!!!I am not able to compile linux module...I am using kernel version 2.6.36.1
<andai> or do i just disable/enable in the plugins thing
<dr_willis> andai,  as far as i know. you restart firefox and it should do so.
<ph88_> dr_willis and sipior : thx for the answer
<klj613-> when i put my usb memory stick in, it automounts but I want to remount it with different permissions. I done this few days ago but now it wont work. When its unmounted i use "mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/usb" and it comes back as "no medium found on /dev/sdd" so i checked what the device was called when its mounted and its /dev/sdd1 so i tried that but it says "special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist" any help plz?
<sipior> ph88_: no worries
<hrushi> i m using command...make -c /lib/modules/2.6.36.1/build M=$(PWD) modules
<hrushi> can anyone help....
<BluesKaj> hrushi, install build-essential
<dr_willis> klj613-,  the /dev/sd## can change..
<sunit> I am trying to install j2ee sdk in ubuntu 9.10 and I am getting error error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> klj613-,  plug it in, check dmesg output, after a few moments. or try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see where its at.. or 'sudo blkid'
<pinpin_> ubuntu have problem with my laptop touch pad
<klj613-> fdisk -l shows it as /dev/sdd1
<sunit> please help me
<Camarata> Ubuntu 10.10 new install :: I had a fresh install and did the security updates and all that, rebooted and it was working fine last night, then I turned the computer on today and it goes to command line asking for username/password, not the Ubuntu GUI.  HOw can I resolve this please?
<dr_willis> klj613-,  be sure you are using /dev/sdd1 and not /dev/sdd by mistake..
<worS> test
<klj613-> dr_willis: i unmount it, try to manually mount it (/dev/sdd1) and it says "special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist"
<Norrlanning> Anyone knows how to successfully change the low-res bootsplash in Ubuntu 10.10? I think I have to edit the /lib/plymouth/ubuntu-text.so however that doesn't do it. I just edited it with ghex and tried it but I broke something by doing so. So now I'm back to scratch :-/
<dr_willis> klj613-,  if fdisk shows it.. but /dev/sdd1 does not exist.. somthing is really messed up.
<dr_willis> klj613-,  perhaps unplug it.. plug it back in.. check dmesg output for any errors..
<geeko> Nooby linux question, running command pand -c connect (laptops MAC address) I just get connection refused. I have already ran pand --listen --role NAT
<klj613-> dr_willis: fdisk shows it when its automounted but i need to unmount it. then mount it. fdisk doesnt show it when its unmounted
<goguda> Hey guys... I've got a problem. I'm trying to compile an ARM toolchain, and I am getting the error: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/local/bin/arm-elf-cc': File exists. Failed to create symlink (stage: makesymlink)
<klj613-> dr_willis: i used a command the other day to show all devices (even unmounted one) but i cant remember that command
<dr_willis> klj613-,  You are unmounting it via the command line?  or the gui.
<klj613-> dr_willis: gui
<g_0_0> Norrlanning, go to system-> administration ->start up manager
<jotaSantana> hi ALL
<dr_willis> klj613-,  theres menu items in the gui to 'unmount' or safely remove.. the safely remove - i think actually powers down the device 0- untill it gets reoved/reinsreted
<stevecam> this channel must have the most amount of people in it on this server
<dr_willis> klj613-,  i think the 'ntfs-config' tool can set it to not automount i belive.
<klj613-> dr_willis: the way im unmounting at the moment is same as i did the other day when it actually worked. so i doubt its that. if so, which way should i unmount?
<dr_willis> klj613-,  just unmount.. not safely remove.
<klj613-> dr_willis: is there a way to configure the automount for rw,umask=0
<Norrlanning> g_0_0: Thanks, I will try that soon when I log out of fluxbox :) don't know how to find it otherwise .-D
<dr_willis> klj613-,  you could use the umount command also..
<dr_willis> klj613-,  check the ntfs-config tool.. thats all i ever need to use.
<compdoc> stevecam, we should throw a party
<klj613-> dr_willis: ok thanks.
<bubble_> can i switch to kde in ububtu ??
<dr_willis> bubble_,  install kubuntu-desktop package..
<dr_willis> bubble_,  you will then have both.
<stevecam> compdoc, depends, what is your idea of a party
<klj613-> dr_willis: the type is vfat. ntfs-config still configs vfat?
<dr_willis> yes...
<klj613-> ok
<compdoc> stevecam, it would involve drugs and women
<dermensch> linux sux
<dr_willis> if that tool works right.. its a little flakey sometimes.
<dr_willis> dermensch,  thank you.. have a nice day..
<Camarata> dont feed the trolls, they'll move on somewhere else
<dermensch> meanwhile at the apple headquarter: http://ffffunny.com/images/8035-meanwhile-at-apple-headquarters-
<stevecam> compdoc, as long as we can involve ubuntu somehow we should be allowed to have it here
<bubble_> dr_willis: inside ubuntu, i should install a kubuntu package ?
<goguda> dermensch: If it wasn't for linux, we wouldn't be where we are in technology these days.
<dr_willis> bubble_,  the package name is 'kubuntu-desktop'
<IdleOne> !ot | stevecam compdoc
<ubottu> stevecam compdoc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hrushi> I m trying to compile linux module..i m using kernel of version 2.6.36.
<hrushi> I using command make -c /lib/modules/2.6.36.1/build M=$(PWD) modules
<hrushi> and i m getting error
<hrushi> PWD :command not found
<FloodBot3> hrushi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> hrushi: pwd lowercase
<puck__> Hello
<bubble_> dr_willis: and then how will i switch in between the two ?
<hrushi> k..
<dr_willis> hrushi,  be sure you are using bash, not sh?
<dr_willis> bubble_,  login screen has a menu item
<dr_willis> bubble_,  logical eh. :)
<stevecam> IdleOne, you just said what i said, but in a very different way
<puck__> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 and forgot my admin password please help to reset it
<dr_willis> !resetpassword
<pinpin_> there is no way
<Jef91> My search function doesn't work in nautilus - it just shows nothing and doesn't search. Any ideas what is wrong?
<Fuchs> puck__: there is no admin password, at least there should be none.
<hrushi> dr_willis,how to check tht??
<Camarata> dr_willis: if my computer boots to a command line asking to login instead of the normal login screen, how can i fix that.  this is a new install that was working fine after one reboot (which was after the updates)... Ubuntu 10.10
<dr_willis> its easy to reset a password if you use a live cd and chrootin, or edit the password files..
<IdleOne> !password | puck__
<ubottu> puck__: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<bubble_> dr_willis: wait i'll check that :)
<Fuchs> puck__: you can boot in single user mode (hold shift while booting, choose recovery) and use the command   passwd username   to set a new one
<puck__> Fuchs: I had installed two accounts one which is admin
<dr_willis> Camarata,  and whats your video card? does 'startx' work?
<Fuchs> puck__: you can reset it with passwd. See also the links posted by the bot
<stevecam> there is an admin password, but it is random and the account is disabled
<andai> is 7.5 gb enough to do a new install
<Camarata> Asus UL50VT laptop with nVidia card.. it did apply a nVidia driver update! that is probably it
<dr_willis> Hmm.. theres no admin (root) password by default.. its just disabled..
<Camarata> it popped up asking me to update for nvidia
<andai> is there anything lighter than Xubuntu that's officially supported
<Gwar_Trolle> lubuntu maybe?
<IdleOne> andai: Lubuntu but not official yet
<dr_willis> andai,  theres lubuntu.. but not sure how official that is at this time.. it was supposed to be official. but i think it got pushed back
<Camarata> dr_willis: brb trying startx, i am on my windows partition so ill brb
<dr_willis> andai,  it is very good however. :)
<Norrlanning> g_0_0: Doesn't seem to be possible to change the text. Just to enable or disable text. I want to change the default "Ubuntu 10.10" low res splash to something else..
<Camarata> any other suggestions before i reboot?
<dr_willis> Camarata,  learn to use a console based irc client. :) like weechat..
<andai> dr_willis, IdleOne, would 64bit ubuntu use twice as much ram, in practice? is there really any reason to use it?
<andai> i have 2gb
<dr_willis> Camarata,  then you can irc  and try to fix it..
<monkeyD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0WcgK97WPk
<k4g6> cya
<Camarata> is irsii installed by default or such?
<dr_willis> andai,  it does not use 2x ram.
<Gwar_Trolle> Question: if 10.04 is an LTS, why aren't packages being updated for it?
<jrib> !sru | Gwar_Trolle
<ubottu> Gwar_Trolle: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<dr_willis> andai,  if i have a astem that can do 64bit..  i use 64bit..
<jrib> Camarata: nope, but you can install it
<andai> i'm reading all over the internets that x64 uses twice as much ram
<dr_willis> andai,  you are reading wrong.. it does not use 2x ram..
<dr_willis> andai,  it Might use a little more ram.. but not much.
<goguda> Guys, I'm having a problem building an ARM toolchain. Now I'm getting the error: - Building Newlib
<goguda> Failed to build newlib (stage: newlib_build)
<andai> dr_willis: "Expect the same applications to take twice as much RAM, so your situation is very similar to running 32 bit on 1GB RAM."
<andai> :/
<dr_willis> andai,  'citation needed'
<soreau> Is there a way to rip a dvd to iso image in ubuntu?
<andai> also ""I heard that with a 64 bit system you need twice as much memory as with a 32 bit system""
<Fuchs> soreau: yes, multiple
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, anyflash probs with 64 bit or do you just stick with html5 sites ?
<andai> it sounds like all these people heard it from each other
<andai> lol
<surf> hi
<IdleOne> soreau: ogmrip does it iirc
<dr_willis> andai,  ive never noticed any differance in memory ussage.. when ive tried 32 or 64bit live cds
<Slartibart> I get dmesg lines like "ufw block input ... src=annan_ip dst=min_ip .. spt=53 dpt=50000" Am I reading it right assuming that some other systems dns tried to connect to my computer?
<soreau> Fuchs: I just want to grab the iso bits but I can't seem to figure out how
<jrib> soreau: you could just use dd.  But you probably want to use something like vobcopy instead.  Also see ubottu
<Fuchs> soreau: you can directly use dd, you can use any frontend such as k3b or brasero or rippers
<andai> BluesKaj: Flash works fine on x64 (here at least). Minecraft... does not
<andai> );
<jrib> !dvd > soreau
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i rarelyhave any 64bit issues with anything.. i dont do much flash . hulu works.
<llutz> Slartibart: no, you get a dns-response
<geeko> Bluetooth question, running command "pand -c connect (laptops MAC address)" I just get connection refused.
<andai> dr_willis: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+%22uses%20twice%20as%20much%20ram%22
<queso> Is there really a difference between desktop and server editions of ubuntu, or is the difference the default packages?
<goguda> Anyone?
<jrib> queso: default packages (including kernel)
<llutz> andai: http://www.google.com/search?q=earth+is+flat
<andai> llutz: lol
<klj613-> dr_willis: ntfs-config doesnt show sdd1 (memory stick, vfat)
<BluesKaj> andai, well thats good news , I may switch to 64bit the nest clean install then
<andai> anecdotal evidence ftw
<dr_willis> klj613-,  remove/reinsert it.
<BluesKaj> err next
<andai> BluesKaj: lol, email me if you get Minecraft to work
<BluesKaj> andai, I'm not much of  ghamer
<dr_willis> andai,  check their forums. try the sun java instead of the icedtea java..
<andai> dr_willis: I did. Now i have a white screen instead of a black screen.
<natarajan> hellao
<andai> lol
<queso> jrib: So when describing an install, it's not necessarily worth noting that it's desktop vs server? Because although you may have started with different .iso's, you could have installed the same packages?
<dr_willis> andai,  now time to check their forums..
<soreau> Fuchs: IdleOne: jrib: Thanks, it seems k3b is doing the trick..
<jrib> queso: sure, though I'd say it's still useful information (just not conclusive)
<dr_willis> andai,  i recall others in here running it fine. but i dont play it,.
<queso> jrib: okay, thanks
<surf> algum brasileiro?
<klj613-> dr_willis: still not showing up
<krycek> hi, im trying too run the command "~/bin/whatismyip.sh' but this happens /bin/whatismyip.sh: Permission denied
<dr_willis> klj613-,  check dmesg output for errors
<dr_willis> klj613-,  or go hard core. and try a reboot. it may be real confused from all the plugging in./out
<krycek> i changed the permissions to 777 even that dont work. any one
<krycek> hi, im trying too run the command "~/bin/whatismyip.sh' but this happens /bin/whatismyip.sh: Permission denied
<klj613-> dr_willis: it mounts fine.. and im unfamiliar with dmesg? ok i try reboot
<wedwo-> !br | surf
<ubottu> surf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<puck__> Thanks everyone, my problem seems to be that when in the grub menu cannot highlight rescue mode so cannot use the utility, I only have a mac keyboard attached to the machine :-((
<dr_willis> klj clarify what you mean it monts fine...
<arand> krycek: what commands are run within the script?
<jrib> krycek: pastebin in full your commands and the entire output: ls -l ~/bin/whatismyip.sh; ~/bin/whatismyip.sh; cat ~/bin/whatismyip.sh
<dr_willis> puck__,  ive seen some machines have issues with grub and USB keyboards..  but work with PS2 keyboards.. OR you can se eif the bios has a 'usb-legacy' option you can enable.
<surf> thx ubottu
<krycek> #!/bin/bash
<krycek> echo Your external IP Address is:
<krycek> wget http://Www.whatismyip.com -O - -o /dev/null | grep '<TITLE>' | sed -r 's/<TITLE>WhatIsMyIP\.com \- //g' | sed -r 's/<\/TITLE>//g'
<FloodBot3> krycek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krycek> sure sure,
<dr_willis> krycek,  you are spelling it correctly.. CASE is imporntant :)
<puck__> Thanks drwillis
<krycek> so what am i doing wrong ?
<dr_willis> that command dosent seem to work either... for one thing krycek
<dr_willis> i just cut/pasted it.. no output back
<krycek> it says run the command "~/bin/whatismyip.sh" it doesnt work.
<jrib> krycek: pastebin in full your commands and the entire output: ls -l ~/bin/whatismyip.sh; ~/bin/whatismyip.sh; cat ~/bin/whatismyip.sh
<bastidraZor> krycek: try this.. http://pastebin.com/mUjWg6EY
<krycek> ok, thanks.
<dr_willis> krycek,  cd to bin and try ./whati<tab> also to complete the name...
<Jameees> soreau: <soreau> Jameees: If not, try using network manager with ip=192.168.100.101, mask=255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.100.1
<Jameees> soreau: I did that and I am able to connect  to the modem page now, but nothing externally
<soreau> Jameees: Ok, you need to set the nameserver to 192.168.100.1
<krycek> i did, it says i dont have the permission too run it, even when i changed the permission too 777 xD
<bubble_> dr_willis: what should i write ? apt get-install kubuntu-desktop ??
<Jameees> soreau: it is set to that, still can't connect to anything besides the modem
<hrushi> hey i m getting error while compiling module...error is as follows...http://paste.ubuntu.com/570084/
<hrushi> plz help..
<dr_willis> bubble_,  'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME'
<shrini> natarajan: hai
<andai> dr_willis: LOL
<shrini> natarajan: i am from chennai
<soreau> Jameees: Try pinging 8.8.8.8. If you can 'ping 8.8.8.8' with success, try setting that as your nameserver
<shrini> natarajan: need any help in tamil.?
<Jameees> cant ping 8.8.8.8 or 4.4.4.4
<andai> dr_willis: I installed graphics card driver ( i thought i did that three years ago ) and minecraft works sweet now.
<bubble_> dr_willis: what's the name of package in this case ?
<soreau> Jameees: ping from your ubuntu of course
<andai> dr_willis: only... NO KEYBOARD CONTROL D:
<dr_willis> bubble_,  kubuntu-desktop like i said earlier.....
<Jameees> soreau: i've tried pinging 8.8.8.8 and i've tried setting it as nameserver, still no luck
<dr_willis> andai,  a 3 yr old ubuntu install? thats old :)
<soreau> Jameees: hmm.. I'm not really sure then
<Slartibart> Ok, I feel stupid today.. How do I setup ufw so that it won't block dns responses?
<hrushi> hey i m getting error while compiling module...error is as follows...http://paste.ubuntu.com/570084/
<bubble_> dr_willis: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ??
<Jameees> soreau: ifconfig reply line is "inet4: 192.168.100.101, bcast:192.168.100.255 mas:255.255.255.0
<alisalaah> Okay, I am on from command line, "startx" did not work ... any other suggestions on how to get my GUI back... I'm close to just reinstalling
<dr_willis> bubble_,  yes.. thats the exact command i think i pasted earlier...  its also mentioned on the Kubuntu Homepage/faq. that WILl download a lot of stuff.
<krycek> thanks, it worked just typing the name of the file, so stupid i didnt see that or understood it xD, thanks again.
<compdoc> alisalaah, you use gnome or kde?
<soreau> Jameees: So the ip of eth0 card is 192.168.100.101. I just pulled that out of the air because it sounded good. Try seeing what your ip is on windows and then set it to that in ubuntu
<alisalaah> gnome and all default from install off disk
<dr_willis> alisalaah,  always give a summary of the whole problem. We cant rember what you said/did mor ethen a few min back.
<alisalaah> sorry :)
<bubble_> dr_willis: when i go to ubuntu software centre and search for it, it doesn't show up. Why is  that ?
<hrushi> hey i m getting error while compiling module...error is as follows...http://paste.ubuntu.com/570084/
<Jameees> soreau: you mean 78.96.184.15 ?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10, fresh install last night, rebooted after updates fine, did nvidia update then rebooted this morning and now i only have command line... the splash screen comes up for less than a second.   "startx" fails
<soreau> Jameees: No, that sounds like your external ip
<dr_willis> bubble_,  no idea. i dont use it.. and you are proberly overlooking it.. I use the commnand line
<soreau> Jameees: I think the command in windows is iptables or something
<soreau> Jameees: ipconfig
<Guest47014> linux su
<Guest47014> x
<Guest47014> x
<Guest47014> xx
<FloodBot3> Guest47014: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand> dr_willis: ir may be that such metapackages are not listed in USC...?
<compdoc> alisalaah, try:    /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Guest47014> who thinks that windows suxx
<hrushi> hey i m getting error while compiling module...error is as follows...http://paste.ubuntu.com/570084/
<compdoc> windows works
<alisalaah> compdoc: how do i switch from ircII back to console?
<bubble_> dr_willis: it says 705 mb of disk will be used after installing the package, is it such big :O ?
<ardchoille> I smell a troll
<Guest47014> i smell poo ardchoille
<Jameees> soreau: ipconfig gives me ip address: 78.96.184.15, subnet mask: 255.255.252.0, default gateway: 78.96.184.1
<IdleOne> Guest47014: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<compdoc> alisalaah, hmm, not sure - never used ircII
<Guest47014> yes sir
<Guest47014> why does ubuntu suxx
<IdleOne> That isn't a support question.
<alisalaah> hmm, do i have to exit or can i switch over to console? anyone? (from ircII)
<arand> hrushi: That doesn't look like an error...
<ardchoille> IdleOne: you missed what he posted a couple mins ago :)
<compdoc> ubuntu works
<Guest47014> of course
<IdleOne> ardchoille: I didn't :)
<Guest47014> the answer is: it suxx cuz its not windows
<soreau> Jameees: Oh really then I guess you're connected straight to the net with no internal ip's.. so just try those for your ip and nameserver respectively in ubuntu
<ardchoille> hehe
<hrushi> arand,wht shul i do...
<arand> hrushi: If you look in the folder your .ko modules should be there, no?
<hrushi> arand:no they are not thr
<soreau> Jameees: You can probably make your ip address in ubuntu anything that is 78.96.x.x
<pauru> hello guys, sup? i am running this command in my terminal "sudo apt-get install unzip libgtk1.2-common libgtk1.2" but it gives me this output:E: Unable to locate package libgtk1.2-common E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgtk1.2-common' E: Unable to locate package libgtk1.2 E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgtk1.2', can someone help me please?
<dajhorn> arand, hrushi:  Ubuntu doesn't have an abc.ko driver.  Google says that abc.ko is a homework question.
<geeko> Can someone help me with bluetooth personal area networks?
<soreau> Jameees: Make the ip 78.96.184.15 and the nameserver and gateway set to 78.96.184.1
<hrushi> I had compiled before and it generated .ko file but now it is giving error...
<ardchoille> pauru: it couldn't locate the packages because they aren't in the repos. Besides, gtk1.2 is quite old
<pauru> ardchoille, well, i need these packages in order to run epsxe, is there a way that i can find them? cause i've googled about it but it just didn't work
<dajhorn> pauru: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk1.2&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<dajhorn> pauru: libgtk1.2 was removed after the Hardy release.
<IdleOne> pauru: libgtk2.0 won't do?
<Roasted> What can I do when Rhythmbox only recognizes 6 of the 900 or so songs on my sandisk mp3 player?
<ardchoille> pauru: you're better off trying to find an app that does the same thing as epsxe, gtk1.2 is old, we use gtk2.x now
<hrushi> arand:there is one more file abc2.c and it is not compiling ir...
<hrushi> arand:there is one more file abc2.c and it is not compiling it...
<pauru> Hmmmm, well let me see something
<dr_willis> pauru,  if you are refering to the play station emulator.. i thought iuve seen ppa/repos of that thing.,
<arand> hrushi: Look at the makefile maybe?
<pauru> dr_willis, where?
<soreau> Jamees: I should have told you to try 'sudo dhclient eth0' first, it may have set everything up automatically if dhcp is working for your ISP
<klj613-> dr_willis: still nothing, all i want is to allow everyone full access to a usb memory stick (so apache2 can use the symlink to a holder on memory stick) >.<
<sparr> I have a non-admin account on an Ubuntu 10.10 computer. When I use the Sharing dialog to share files from my desktop it works normally. When I do the same to share files from an external storage device the share isn't mountable from the network because my user can't change the permissions to make the files world readable. Other than duplicating the files, is there a solution to this?
<alienkid10> I've reinstalled network-manager and network-manager-gnome after uninstalling network-manager-gnome per instruction of someone who was helping me on here before but the icon won't appear in panel even after resetting them and rebooting. nm-applet is running and I have an indicator applet on the panel
<dajhorn> sparr: Can you get admin privileges on this computer?
<ardchoille> pauru: do any of these help?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=playstation+emulator
<alienkid10> how can I get the icon back? It's in startup applicatiosn
<alienkid10> applications*
<soreau> alienkid10: Have you tired restarting nm-applet?
<alienkid10> soreau: multiple times
<soreau> alienkid10: hopefully you didn't run it as root at any point
<hrushi> arand:http://paste.ubuntu.com/570100/    makefile..
<alienkid10> soreau: nope
<soreau> alienkid10: Try adding notification area to the panel
<Jamees2> soreau, well i dunno what happened, I was messing around in the settings and suddenly a 3rd profile was made named "Auto Ethernet" and it connected automatically o.o
<soreau> Jamees: Yea, I suspect that 'sudo dhclient eth0' would have done the same thing. I didn't really understand your setup at first ;)
<alienkid10> soreau: unadded then readded no effect
<soreau> alienkid10: notification area, not indicator applet
<alienkid10> soreau: tried both
<soreau> alienkid10: oh well i give up then
<g_0_0> alienkid10, you are using gnome?
<dr_willis> klj613-,  i do recall that APACHE had its own security settings.. one of which prevented it from following symlinks...
<dr_willis> klj613-,  can a differnt user access it?
<alienkid10> g_0_0: 99% sure I am! I install Ubuntu 10.10 off live CD and if it's not gnome it does a really good job of faking it
<alienkid10> g_0_0: it's def gnome-panel
<pauru> ardchoille, this might work, but i want the epsxe not pcsx, well if i can't find out how to set it up maybe i will change my mind
<geeko> Ever sense I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10, I am unable to pair to a beagleboard.
<klj613-> dr_willis: apache2 works with symlinks. except from memory stick because automounts it set the permissions to ONLY 'me' (the user). and not the apache2 process, not any process. just me the user. and couple days ago i did remount it to umask=0 or umask=000 cant remember and it allowed apache2 to access the folder via a symlink inside /var/www
<dr_willis> klj613-,  you could just make a fstab entry for the device.. that way it wont automount at all
<ardchoille> pauru: try epsxe without the gtk1.2 libs and see what happens
<dr_willis> klj613-,  and set whatever options you want.
<klj613-> dr_willis: isn't fstab for 'static' media? not removable
<g_0_0> alienkid10, :) and you have the notification area applet ? and you installed network-manager-gnome ? and rebooted?
<ardchoille> pauru: I know that gtk1.2 apps can run in gtk2.x
<Techboy1> After I installed Ubuntu every time I start the PC up the GRUB Bootloader fails to load and says "Grub Rescue> Out of Disk".
<alienkid10> g_0_0: yes, yes twice, yes again
<dr_willis> klj613-,  is it really going to matter?   You can set mount entries based on label or uuid..
<soreau> alienkid10: Try running both gnome-panel and nm-applet from a terminal and look for interesting messages
<alienkid10> ok
<llutz> klj613-: create an udev-rule to set permissions when inserting your usb-device
<klj613-> dr_willis: how do i find the uuid? or is that /dev/sdd1
<pauru> ardchoille, i tryed but it says that these packages are missing
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal>  IE on Ubuntu ?
<Norrlanning> If i have a dir with three files. Makefile.in, Makefile.am and plugin.c. How do I compile plugin.c? I've tried doing changes to plugin.c and then i run "make plugin.c". The answer I get is simply "Nothing to be done for plugin.c"
<troubadour> watch:)
<bubble_> dr_willis: which irc client would you suggest for ubuntu ? i need ease of use, gui as I'm a beginner
<arand> hrushi: I don't know.
<alienkid10> g_0_0: how do I kill gnome-panel so it doesn't come back until I invoke it?
<compdoc> dont know why youd want IE
<ardchoille> pauru: ok, maybe a newer emulator is in your future :)
<alienkid10> nvm --replace worked
<pauru> ardchoille,  maybe xD
<sipior> Norrlanning: does "autoreconf" return a proper makefile?
<BluesKaj> !IE
<ubottu> For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Jamees2> compdoc, probably for activeX, for example I have to monitor the cameras of a deposit and their website requires activex
<kaushal> compdoc: ?
<Norrlanning> sipior: Should i just run that command while standing in correct dir?
<g_0_0> alienkid10, killall gnome-panel?
<sipior> Norrlanning: please.
<dr_willis> klj613-,  see the !blkid and !mount factoids :) and the ntfs-3g docs/factoids.
<prokyon> fuck
<alienkid10> g_0_0: nm-applet said: http://pastebin.com/AbW75jtW gnome-panel didn't say anything yet
<sipior> prokyon: very witty.
<dr_willis> bubble_,  use what you like. I use weechat 99% of the time
<alienkid10> g_0_0: killall gnome-panel kills it and it comes back 1 second later
<alienkid10> --replace worked
<Norrlanning> sipior: Ok, I'll get back to you after installing autoconf :)
<bubble_> dr_willis: I'm new to it. I don't know much
<compdoc> I use windows 7, so I have the latest IE. It doesnt open some webpages correctly and its open to infections. I have to swtich to chrome a lot
<sipior> Norrlanning: yeah, you'll want that :-)
<bubble_> dr_willis: i heard you saying weechat is console based
<BluesKaj> kaushal, I don't even run IE on windows , firefox is the default broswer on ubuntu
<g_0_0> alienkid10, have you installed custom icons by any chance?
<dr_willis> bubble_,  yes it is
<compdoc> some websites just dont work with IE correctly
<alienkid10> g_0_0: nope
<bubble_> dr_willis: do you think it would be easy for me to keeping in mind I'm a beginner ?
<alienkid10> g_0_0: only thing theme related I changed was where the close,maximize,minimize buttons were
<dr_willis> bubble_,  read its docs at its homepage. or try the other irc clients. theres proberly a dozen+ of them
<alienkid10> and the fonts
<Jamees2> Any way to access a website that is using ActiveX  ?
<arand> compdoc: offtopic...
<g_0_0> alienkid10, ok just a thought
<bubble_> dr_willis: i appreciate your effort. thank you :)
<stevecam> Jamees2, wine
<Norrlanning> sipior: Can't exec "libtoolize": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
<Norrlanning> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
<Norrlanning> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<Jamees2> stevecam, wine what ? IE ?
<arand> kaushal: IE on Ubuntu is tricky if not almost impossible, I'm afraid.
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, btw did you try to reinstall networkmanager ?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: yeah
<BluesKaj> and ?
<stevecam> yeah
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: didn't come back
<stevecam> where can i find a .deb package for MSIE?
<dr_willis> theres that ies4linux - but thats for web designers.. not actually usng as a browser
<sipior> Norrlanning: sorry, try just "autoconf"
<BluesKaj> is it listed in applications , alienkid10 ?
<sipior> Norrlanning: ah wait, is it missing configure.ac?
<alienkid10> if you mean the menu then no
<AbhijiT> :o
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: ^
<AbhijiT> why would one want IE on linux? kaushal arand ???
<sipior> AbhijiT: testing purposes, if nothing else.
<dr_willis> AbhijiT,  'web site designers'
<Jamees2> abhijain, for example I'd want it so I can access a website that has ActiveX
<kaushal> AbhijiT: since ILO2 supports only IE
<AbhijiT> sipior, dr_willis oh! i feel really sad about them!!!! :P
<Jamees2> AbhijiT*
<AbhijiT> kaushal, and what is ILO2? you should to log bug or complaint with them about it
<AbhijiT> Jamees2, yah
<osmosis_paul> Hi, i'm trying to create an a date 5 days ago, i have this for now. DATE=$(date '+%Y-%m-%d %T') how can i modify the %d for the day and give a 5 days ago day?
<Jamees2> read above
<klj613-> dr_willis: thanks for your help. i came across "storage device manager" which does it all for me :)
<AbhijiT> Jamees2, yeah read
<dr_willis> web 'site' we use at work. dosent render right in Firefox or Chrome.. only Ie...
<dr_willis> klj613-,  be VERY carefull with that tool.
<kaushal> ILO2 is Integrated Lights Out for remote management of the server
<AbhijiT> ok
<silverlightning> hi
<Norrlanning> sipior: I could run "autoconf plugin.c" it created a dir called autom4te.cache containing three files: output.0, traces.0 and requests
<silverlightning> do you know anything about bugs in Maveric when booting?
<klj613-> dr_willis: i only wanted it to change permissions for one mount anyway..
 * AbhijiT has never encoured any problematic web site which only runs or which runs well only on IE. i am doing fine!!!! withought IE!!!
<dr_willis> silverlightning,  thats a bit.. broad... care to be more specific.
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, did you install network-manager-gnome ?
<Norrlanning> sipior: Only requests has any info though
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, because if you just installed network manager , it won't show up
<sipior> Norrlanning: automake has already been run (the Makefile.in), but there should be a configure.ac which is used by autoconf. i'd say drop the software developer a line, and see if they can shed some light on the situation.
<silverlightning> I have trouble booting smoothly, some times the screen is black for ages, and sometimes it stops during the ubuntu logo right before it't ready. I have ubuntu installed on the entire harddrive, only system on the machine
<silverlightning> dr_willis, does it make any sense?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: guessed that since when i went to install it network-manager was installed already and network-manager-gnome wasn't
<kaushal> AbhijiT: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ILO2
<Norrlanning> sipior: Well thank you for your help nevertheless :)
<sipior> Norrlanning: no trouble, best of luck with it
<Norrlanning> sipior: Thanks :)
<silverlightning> I have severalt attempts before Maverick boots fully, and it feels so insecure and flimsy
<AbhijiT> kaushal, :-/ (Its okay!)
<llutz> osmosis_paul: man date (-d "5 days ago")
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, whynot purge both then reinstall them
<rashedul> i cannot activate the dockbarx
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: will try
<rashedul> how to activate the dockbaarx
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, I didn't mean to pm you that was an error
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: ok
<JabberWalkie> so, I have this windows program that I run in wine. Is there a way I can automate some actions that would normally be done with a mouse+keyboard interaction with the GUI? Like some kind of script, but that can work with a GUI interface?
<JabberWalkie> err /s/GUI interface/GUI
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: dpkg: warning: while removing network-manager, directory '/var/lib/NetworkManager' not empty so not removed.
<alienkid10> dpkg: warning: while removing network-manager, directory '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections' not empty so not removed.
<osmosis_paul> llutz, "       -d, --date=STRING
<osmosis_paul>               display time described by STRING, not `now'" what would be STRING i dont know the exactly date 5 days ago, it is relative, tomorrow will be diferent that today
<osmosis_paul> or String would be the delay days?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: man date (-d "5 days ago")
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: restarting to complete installation
<llutz> osmosis_paul: literally
<scott__> just started using ubuntu, whats the differnce between openoffices suite install and the stand alone word processor ,database, and spread sheet installs
<llutz> osmosis_paul: date -d "5 days ago" '+%Y-%m-%d %T'
<silverlightning> so there's really no help or guidence when it comes to booting irregularities in Maverick?
<bullgard> '~$ netstat -a; Proto=TCP; Local Address=*:sunrpc; Foreign Address=*:*; State=LISTEN'. What does »sunrpc« mean here?
<noob> Can somebody help me upgrade to 10.04 to 10.10? I get this weird error msg
<IdleOne> noob: what is the error?
<osmosis_paul> llutz, let see thanks a lot
<dr_willis> silverlightning,  disable plymouth so you can see the messages
<GeekMan> return and enter are the same keys in linux right?
<dajhorn> JabberWalkie: Try the xmacro package.
<llutz> bullgard:a portmapper like portmap (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Procedure_Call)
<dr_willis> GeekMan,  and on all the other os's ive ever used. :)
<ohsix> bullgard: it's the port its bound to; you can look them up in /etc/services
<GeekMan> yes
<JabberWalkie> dajhorn, ok, I will check it out. Thanks.
<dr_willis> GeekMan,  now on the old typewriters......
<noob> IdleOne: can u give a link to the pastebin? its pretty long
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> bullgard: listening port 111 (grep sunrpc /etc/services)
<silverlightning> where is plymouth?
<caracuri> hi
<silverlightning> I shall have to look for it
<Norrlanning> silverlightning: huh? where plymouth is? do you mean the theme-files and so on?
<dr_willis> silverlightning,  you can use the 'text' or  just remove the 'quiet splash' option in the grub configs, to disable it. or edit the grub boot menu when you reboot. to disable it for a single boot instance
<caracuri> is there an easy way to switch Graphic Cards with a laptop with 2 GC Intel and Ati?
<llutz> bullgard: netstat -an   to get ports listed
<dr_willis> caracuri,  ive seen others ask how to switch video cards with those new laptops that have 2.. you m ay want to check the forums. ive never seen a quick answer in here.
<silverlightning> hmm, better what is plymouth, and how to detect the messages
<noob> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570114/ Thats error
<abstrakt> is there a way to force applications to launch on to and stay on a specific virtual desktop?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: still nothing!
<dr_willis> silverlightning,  plymouth gives you that silly Ubuntu .... animation at boot time.. and it coers up the 'confuseing' messages you are wantinmg to see.
<abstrakt> like say I always want firefox on desktop 2 and I always want rhythmbox on desktop 3
<IdleOne> noob: you are running 10.04?
<noob> IdleOne: yes
<dr_willis> abstrakt,  compiz has settings to do that if you use the right plugins/ccsm settings
<caracuri> dr_willis, I know that is possible to do.. but i'am looking for a way to switch without recompile kernel
<IdleOne> noob: do " lsb_release -a " to make sure please
<dr_willis> caracuri,  no idea. :) i dont have such a thing.  perhaps it will be a standard feature in the next release.
<noob> IdleOne: Run thaat in the terminal?
<IdleOne> noob: yes
<alienkid10> is there some other networking service that could be affecting this?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis,any suggestions as to why the nm-applet can't be reinstalled to the panel ?
<caracuri> dr_willis, I hope
<differentreality> Hello all!  I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 32-bit latest version on a new pc with mobo: gigabyte ud3r and hard disk: western digital black sata3, but on gparted I cannot see my hard disk!  On a couple of sites I see that there is some kind of problem with sata3 disks?  Is that accurate?  And what is the solution? Thanks in advance!
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  try making a new user se if it works for them.
<silverlightning> is it like an F-button to get to the Grub configurations?
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  or totally reset your gnome settings..
<noob> IdleOne: Should i send u the output?
<IdleOne> noob: just confirm it is 10.04
<dr_willis> silverlightning,  i always set grub to NOT autohide (anothe rsilly default :) ) i think its shift, or space when you boot, if its hidden.
<noob> IdleOne: it is
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, read dr_willis ' post above '
<IdleOne> noob: ok, how are you trying to upgrade? from command line or via update manager?
<abstrakt> dr_willis, ok, which plugins are the "right plugins" :)
<Steel_> Could anyone be so kind to tell me how i see if a reposotory package is installed or not via apt ?
<noob> IdleOne: via update manger
<abstrakt> Steel_, use synaptic?
<Steel_> apt
<Pici> Steel_: apt-cache policy packagename
<llutz> Steel_:  apt-cache policy <package>
<silverlightning> thanks dr:willis, I need these kind of tips, I usually live with the default settings in Ubuntu, and only fiddle when I'm forcet to lol
<IdleOne> noob: all updates are installed?
<Steel_> thanks a lot  @ all
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: ok
<dr_willis> abstrakt,  assume people have the attention span of a newt on irc.. I dont even recall what plugins you are refering to. :)
<noob> IdleOne: yes
<abstrakt> dr_willis, compiz
<abstrakt> dr_willis, and or if I can script compiz, e.g. so I can write my own launcher script to launch various programs and place them on various desktops
<abstrakt> that's fine too
<dr_willis> abstrakt,  no idea. I dont use the feature. :) ive sene that q. asked befor in some forums/blog sites  and in here.
<IdleOne> noob: ok in update manager, click on the settings button (bottom left) and make sure you have Normal Releases set in the updates tab
<noob> IdleOne: did you see the error msg? i sent the url of the pastebin
<dr_willis> abstrakt,  there is some window settings plugin. I have used it to make the 'copy' dialogs always be 'always on top' thats about all i need.
<IdleOne> noob: I did but that would normally be an error you get when trying to update to alpha/dev release
<noob> IdleOne: hmmm
<g_0_0> alienkid10, can you pastebin the result of -> ps ax | grep nm-applet ?
<noob> IdleOne: when the upgrade is happening it gives me the error msg
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: astonding lack of it in my test acc to
<alienkid10> g_0_0: sure
<AntonyBaton> hi all
<IdleOne> noob: do you have any packages you pinned? if you don't know then you don't
<alienkid10> g_0_0: http://pastebin.com/M0nfHnuG
<noob> IdleOne: Pinned? I dont know what that is im a noob and pretty new to ubuntu
<IdleOne> noob: ok, so you don't. have you added any PPA's to your sources?
<AntonyBaton> who is free, to help newer???
<noob> IdleOne: yes one a theme
<IdleOne> noob: ok disable it and try the upgrade again
<alienkid10> BluesKaj, dr_willis a test account doesn't have it either
<noob> IdleOne: ok one sec
<bullgard> llutz, ohsix: Thank you very much for your help.
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, now you know why I use kde :)
<IdleOne> noob: that theme won't be upgraded so you will have to re-add it after the upgrade is completed with the proper repository link for 10.10.
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: kde is really slow for me :P
<noob> IdleOne: k
<noob> IdleOne: How do I remove it?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: plus I can't figure out how to add a new panel and shrink the current one
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, what kind of pc/specs ?
<dr_willis> AntonyBaton,  state the problem.  and see who answers.
<IdleOne> noob: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # in front of the deb line for that theme
<mbvpixies78> how do I disable and re-enable a CD-ROM drive?
<avis-> i need to start a sudo openvpn filename.opvn as a system service i had turned it into a init script and sudo update-rc.d after sudo chmod +x and it worked great till i got rid of network manager and swapped between eth0 and eth1
<noob> IdleOne: Thanx
<ohsix> BluesKaj: that's why you use kde? dag
<avis-> scuse me sudo openvpn filename.opvn  then sudo update-rc.d defaults   changing the eth ports is what made everything not automatic
<IdleOne> noob: make sure to save and run sudo apt-get update then do the upgrade
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: Emachines W3650 (google it) with Radeon HD 4350 propriety driver and 2GB of RAM instead of 2
<avis-> i got rid of network manager and swapped between eth0 and eth1
<alienkid10> I also like the look of Gnome more then KDE
<sparr> dajhorn: I can, eventually, but I'd rather find a real solution to this problem (and/or file a bug report about it)
<ztripez> i have 6 luks-crypted drives.. if i boot up my computer without "quiet" in grubs the boot process don't wait for me to enter the passwords.. it just continues to gnome
<AntonyBaton> inserting headphones into laptop, but sound continued goes from speakers
<alienkid10> g_0_0: this like unfixable? Should I just reinstall Ubuntu?
<noob> IdleOnre: I got the ppa from the terminal so im not sure if i have the .deb name
<mbvpixies78> I want to try resetting a CD-ROM drive because the light is always on.  Does anyone know how to unmount and then remount CD=ROM?  I don't know which one it is under /dev
<noob> IdleOnre: I got the ppa from the terminal so im not sure if i have the .deb name
<noob> IdleOnre: I got the ppa from the terminal so im not sure if i have the .deb name
<Pici> !tab | noob
<ubottu> noob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IdleOne> noob: got it :)
<IdleOne> 4 times
<IdleOne> hehe
<noob> IdleOne: Sorry I didnt see the bottom ones
<ohsix> alienkid10: do the icons move at all in the notification area if you kill nm-applet
<t_boz> alguien que hable español??
<Pici> !es | t_boz
<IdleOne> noob: you can also disable it from clinking on the Settings button again and going to the Other Software tab
<ubottu> t_boz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alienkid10> ohsix: nope
<AntonyBaton> hear the sound from headphones and from speakers, but want to hear only from headphones??? where is such configurations???
<ztripez> anyone?
<ohsix> alienkid10: who told you to uninstall network-manager? heh
<g_0_0> alienkid10, I assume you're using a wireless connection ?
<dr_willis> mbvpixies78,  light is on when theres no disk?
<mbvpixies78> dr_willis: yes, from bootup and never stops
<dr_willis> mbvpixies78,  its /dev/cdrom here. a link to the actual device.
<dr_willis> mbvpixies78,  perhaps put a disk in? :)
<alienkid10> ohsix: BluesKaj did when trying to help me get back online
<ohsix> ahghoughoauhoaurhaourhoauhgoaughrarouh
<mbvpixies78> dr_willis:  it won't open
<ohsix> alienkid10: ok, do you have a terminal open?
<dr_willis> mbvpixies78,  if theres no disk.. then its not mounted.. its proberly some automount service trying to look for a disk. theres the 'eject' command if you want to OPEN the tray
<alienkid10> g_0_0: no. I do use them sometimes though when traveling
<alienkid10> ohsix: yes
<ohsix> alienkid10: see if the output of nmcli dev is empty
<BluesKaj> ohsix, I use kde , because it's more to my taste and requirements , it's networking oprions are clearer and more concise for /etc/network/interface users like me.
<mbvpixies78> how does eject work?
<noob> IdleOne: settings tab in the software center?
<mbvpixies78> dr_willis:  how does eject command work?
<ohsix> BluesKaj: clear as mud; good job
<alienkid10> it's not
<dr_willis> mbvpixies78,  type eject.. it opens tray...
<IdleOne> noob: in software center click on edit > software sources
<BluesKaj> ohsix, ok what do you need cleared up ?
<searchfgold> mbvpixies78: eject <device_name>    it opens the cd tray
<IdleOne> noob: then click on Other Software and disable the PPA for that theme
<ohsix> alienkid10: ok, killall -9 nm-applet, then start nm-applet in the same terminal
<tavish> hi! i can't get my webcam to work with opencv. v4l-info says the driver is 'uvcvideo', it works with cheese and most other times. any hints?
<ohsix> BluesKaj: that you suggested someone uninstall network-manager is astounding; doubly so since they have wifi
<alienkid10> ohsix: done
<ohsix> alienkid10: is it running in the foreground, no messages?
<alienkid10> ohsix: he didn't know I used wifi before
<mbvpixies78> dr_willis:  eject doesn't open it...  I guess I'll try using that small emergency pin hole
<alienkid10> ohsix: 4 lines
<ohsix> pastebin
<BluesKaj> ohsix, wifi wasn't the issue at the time , ethernet was
<alienkid10> ohsix: doing so
<dr_willis> mbvpixies78,  check dmesg command.. sounds like  possible hardware issue
<allure> Hello. I'm trying to connect to a pptp VPN with no success. Here is the client's log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570124/ - What is going on?
<ohsix> BluesKaj: it's like suggesting a lobotomy to cure a stutter
<alienkid10> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/ppwWNnM3 10 mins until expire
<mbvpixies78> dr_willis:  what should I look for in dmsg?
<dr_willis> mbvpixies78,  somthing mentining cdrom i would guess.. or /dev/sr0
<dajhorn> sparr:  (I was away).  It isn't a bug, and your disk is probably FAT32.   You can get the desired result by changing the filesystem to EXT2, or by syncing the files that you want to share to a local directory.
<noob> IdleOne: Upgrade is working so far...
<bagge> hi... I have a little problem... My graphics card stopped working. Now I'm using the onboard graphics, but I can't get into X.
<tdroid> When building a kernel install package, how to I include files in the output /etc/kernel/postinst.d?
<IdleOne> noob: good :)
<IdleOne> noob: so you disabled that PPA?
<alienkid10> ohsix, BluesKaj you see my install is... different it's on an external HDD since I was told to not partition the internal HDD so I sometimes use this install on a laptop with wifi mostly on the desktop I'm on now though
<BluesKaj> ohsix, uhhm, nm wasn't working for him so we tried the network/interfaces route and in oder to make that work nm either had to be disabled or removed since it was interfering but useless as a connection manager ...too bad youweren't around when this was happening , you could have helped
<ohsix> alienkid10: pastebin the output of gconftool-2 -R /apps/panel
<ohsix> BluesKaj: if it's "interfering" and "useless", but you don't know how to solve those things, best not to suggest anything
<alienkid10> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/z3aS825q
<ohsix> alienkid10: it's all the same, shouldn't change anything (the external drive thing)
<noob> IdleOne: It gave me the same error msg :(
<silverlightning> is ubuntu good for hacking my own passwords?
<IdleOne> noob: at what point?
<alienkid10> ohsix: oh I know but it confuses people sometimes and makes others lecture me on "do it the normal way" crap
<sparr> dajhorn: at minimum, there's a bug when the OS prompts me to change permissions (and then attempts to), when the mount in question doesn't allow the desired permissions to be set
<BluesKaj> ohsix, he got his ethernet working without nm, now he wants it back...he's going to have the same problem ...too many cooks here anyway ..he's all yours , you save his network setup
<Kartagis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sparr> dajhorn: the actual result might be as intended, but the process and problem are poorly communicated to the user
<fedora_newb> I have ubuntu installed on an external fantom drive. Looking at the drive, it appears to be some generic drive. After awhile of ubuntu running, it just seems to lock up. Running a modified version of XP off of it has no probs. Any idea how to fix this?
<g_0_0> alienkid10, as I understand it you have ubuntu installed on an external disk and you use the same installation for two different machines, one a laptop and the other a desktop, is that correct ?
<ohsix> BluesKaj: same problem eh
<noob> IdleOne: im pretty sure it was when it was calculting the changes after getttings the new packeges
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: NM wasn't the problem I found out. It's something to do with my network card.
<allure> Hello. I'm trying to connect to a pptp VPN with no success. Here is the client's log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570124/ - What is going on?
<alienkid10> g_0_0: with the laptop on occasionally but yes
<ohsix> alienkid10: ok by all indications, it should be there, did you remove the configuration you did in /etc/networking/interfaces? it might not show at all if theres no interfaces to manage
<IdleOne> noob: hmm, I suppose you could do a fresh install of 10.10. Do you have a separate /home partition?
<JMOB54> Hey, everyone.  New to linux.  Running wubi (32bit 10.10) on a W7 box.  Departitioned some space to put a full install on.  I have the 10.10 amd64 desktop.iso, but I don't have a disk right now.  Can I do the install from within Wubi?   Can't seem to figure out how to approach this.
<alienkid10> ohsix: I did no
<alienkid10> not*
<sparr> dajhorn: it should say "sorry, you can't share that" or something, not appear to complete successfully
<Alexander> Can somebody help me with port forwarding for Transmission?
<ohsix> BluesKaj: btw, nmcli dev is something you should commit to memory, it'll tell you if network manager knows about a device or not in one quick test; no need to instruct people to remove n-m because of personal dislike for it
<noob> IdleOne: I would but I dont want unity, and its a netbook, is there any way around it?
<g_0_0> alienkid10, a different network card in the laptop and in the desktop is possibly your problem are the interfaces recognized when you swap machines with the same installation ?
<tdroid> alienkid10: I've had problems with external disks spinning down and screwing things up, what's the drive's manufacturer?
<ohsix> alienkid10: do so, then sudo restart network-manager
<alienkid10> g_0_0: yes
<IdleOne> noob: use the Desktop Edition live cd
<alienkid10> tdroid: Seagate
<fedora_newb> anyone know how to fix an external drive from locking up with ubuntu?
<IdleOne> noob: oh, netbook
<fedora_newb> ubuntu running on this external
<Alexander>  Can somebody help me with port forwarding for Transmission?
<IdleOne> !usb | noob
<ubottu> noob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Alexander> Please?
<tdroid> alienkid10: I've had that problem with Segates. There's something you can download to turn off drive spin-down
<alienkid10> tdroid: already did
<alienkid10> ohsix: IT WORKED
<ohsix> yay
<IdleOne> noob: as for that error you are getting I don't know what else to tell you.
<alienkid10> ohsix: but it shows networking no enabled
<alienkid10> ohsix: nvm shows no managed
<ohsix> yea, you might need to undo more of the damage you did :P
<ohsix> gotta walk the dog.
<alienkid10> for my main NIC so it's showing waves and a !
<Alexander> Does anybody know how to port forward on Ubuntu?
<dajhorn> sparr:  Those would be scary and complex things to show the user, so gnome design policy tends towards hiding it.  (Okay, so it is sorta-kinda-mostly a bug.)
<mehdy> Hi Everybody
<BluesKaj> ohsix, what personal dislike ? I use it all the time on my latop, so get off your high horse and stop being so critical ...if you wanna help , then help
<GeekMan> whats pastebin command
<mehdy> I have a problem with tor
<ohsix> BluesKaj: can't talk, busy doing just that, it's why i use computers
<mehdy> GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<mehdy> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<mehdy> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> mehdy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: let me explain what they problem really was which I found out after you tried to help me and it didn't work.
<Alexander> Does anybody here know how to port forward?
<dajhorn> sparr: Maybe this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/115937
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 115937 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "[shares-admin] Can't share files on Windows partition" [Low,Fix released]
<Alexander> I can't open this port.
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, it's ok , next time you ned help , try to explain the circumstances of your situation and setup , because the=at's important
<GeekMan> whats the pastebin command
<GeekMan> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alexander> !port forwarding
<GeekMan> i love you ubottu
<Alexander> !port_forwarding
<dajhorn> sparr: Looks like they've been arguing about showing an error for FAT/NTFS sharing for three or four years.
<Alexander> fff
<Alexander> !networking
<sipior> Alexander: which ports are you trying to forward, and how are you going about it?
<rayolove> ola
<noob> IdleOne: is there a way to install 10.10 netbook and then remove unity
<Alexander> I'm not sure.
<Alexander> I'm copletley new to port forwarding.
<Alexander> I want to forward Transmission's port.
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: according to NM it's a RTL-8139 chip on the PCI card that for some reason after a bit of googling found many others wtih this issue and chip I found that all I needed to do was power off and unplug for 30 seconds-5mins. Sorry about no explain my setup that was because before when trying to get help for somethings then I just got yelled at basically for not doing things "the right way" by using an External HDD
<IdleOne> noob: I bet there is but I have never done it.
<Alexander> But. i'm not sure if I should give it a new port first.
<IdleOne> noob: I am not sure what the package name for unity is to remove it. but you can install Ubuntu using a USB
<sipior> Alexander: perhaps you should start here first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<alienkid10> which gets me nowhere besides turned off about the Linux community
<ohsix> BluesKaj: you should probably look up what concise means too
<GeekMan> http://pastebin.com/BNMxRGKb is my cover action correct under module power save because its not working
<alienkid10> I'm glad you g_0_0 and ohsix didn't just tell me off like many others. Thank you
<berefeira> anyone use miredo? having trouble accessing kame
<Alexander> Sipior, thanks! :D
<GeekMan> berefeira isnt that a chat program
<alienkid10> ohsix: I'll google I guess for how to make NM manager my card again
<berefeira> GeekMan: no, ipv6 tunnel
<GeekMan> ?
<thevishy> need a help on network bonding - why do we need a line like alias bond0 bonding options bond0 mode=1 miimon=100
<GeekMan> oh
<thevishy> that is in modprobe.conf file ?
<GeekMan> i read something intresteing about v6 in 2600
<berefeira> Geekman: I'm connected to freenode through ipv6, but browser traf is not ipv6
<GeekMan> cant they find your macaddress now using v6
<noob> IdleOne: I think I found a way. you do a fresh install and then remove some packages
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, yeah external drives can be iffy , anyway good luck and enjoy ubuntu
<noob> IdleOne: ill try it I have nothing to lose
<IdleOne> noob: best way to learn
<GeekMan> berefeira sry im not a networking guru
<berefeira> GeekMan: not sure, but need to know if DNS is problem or something to config
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: they can be if you don't research first. Thank you.
<berefeira> GeekMan: thanks, no worries
<researcher1> anybody here has installed HP laser jet printer on Ubuntu?
<JMOB54> trying to migrate from a wubi install to an actual full one, but I'm stuck without external media right now (no discs, though I do have a 16gb usb w/a live install).  Any way to get this done right from within wubi?
<Alexander> Sipoir, i'm still kind of confused.
<Alexander> I'm using this guide: http://www.transmissionbt.com/help/gtk/1.9x/html/pfrouter.html
<Alexander> And i'm stuck on step 3.
<sipior> Alexander: ah, i see. can you connect to the configuration screen of your home router?
<compdoc> JMOB54, there are free prgorams out there that lets windows mount an iso
<Alexander> I don't know how.
<Ubuntu_User> hello
<Alexander> :X
<alienkid10> bye all and thanks again
<sipior> Alexander: generally, there will be a web interface that you can point your browser at.
<teo_> asd
<teo_> asd
<teo_> asd
<FloodBot3> teo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toniadmin> o
<toniadmin> sa
<toniadmin> dsd
<toniadmin> assa
<toniadmin> das
<toniadmin> as
<FloodBot3> toniadmin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toniadmin> sad
<Ubuntu_User> im unable to identify my nick through nickserv i'm using empathy messenger ... what is the command please
<sipior> Alexander: consult the documentation for your router for details. or just try pointing your browser at the address indicated
<Alexander> Adress indicated?
<Alexander> My IP?
<silverarrow> hi again
<Alexander> Or Wifi address ?
<sipior> Alexander: the ip address of the router
<Guest45834> I'm not trying to cheat on my hw, but I've been working on this question and can't get it. "Why is chgrp associated with group execute access right 's' and newgrp associated with group execute access right 'x'?
<silverarrow> I am really silverlightning, but I am fiddeling with two computers
<JMOB54> compdoc: yeah, I'm familiar with that.  At this precise moment, I'm running the wubi ubuntu version, was trying to run the install from here, just for practice's sake.  Are you suggesting I'm better off going back to w7 and doing it from there?
<Alexander> Sipior, what is it called?
<Alexander> Hardware address?
<cellis> I'm getting an error called "fatal: could not create work tree dir". how can I fix it?
<JMOB54> (wubi-32 10.10 btw.)
<sipior> Alexander: dunno, it's your router :-) what's the ip address of the machine you're running on now? (assuming it's not public, of course)
<compdoc> JMOB54, isnt wubi something that runs within windows? I thought youre issue was not having a disc
<enc> Hi, im having trouble unistalling a broken pstgresql, sudo apt-get remove postgresql  gives me an error: .: 22: Can't open /usr/share/postgresql-common/maintscripts-functions dpkg: error processing postgresql-8.4 (--configure): , any advice?
<noob> IdleOne: Are ustill here?
<Alexander> siprior, may I PM you?
<compdoc> JMOB54, ah, I see from the wiki I dont know enough
<IdleOne> noob: I am
<BluesKaj> Alexander, sipior your router address can be found beside name erver in /etc/resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> err nameserver
<sipior> BluesKaj: no it can't.
<sipior> BluesKaj: unless the router is configured for dns, which is not a sure bet.
<compdoc> JMOB54, this is from the wiki:  You need to download the DESKTOP CD ISO of the appropriate version. Place the ISO in the same folder where you have wubi.exe and then run Wubi. For example, Wubi 10.10 requires the 10.10 DESKTOP ISO, available here.
<BluesKaj> ok ,then where , because mine is
<noob> IdleOne: can u stick around while I try this?
<Alexander> sipior, so what should I do?
<sipior> Alexander: just pm me, christ.
<Alexander> Alright.
<IdleOne> noob: sure thing, I'll be here most of the day and if I am not around someone else in the channel can probably help you also.
<noob> IdleOne: thanx
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: can i learn , what i taught in ubuntu classrooms,  if don't attend class,later somewhere on a website?
<silverarrow> how do access settings to see grub messages during boot, in other words, turn off plymouth?
<silverarrow> any grub clever people here?
<dtcrshr> no
<JMOB54> compdoc:   Thanks for your time; sorry if I'm being unclear.  w7 is on my HDD, running wubi from within.  I departitioned some space to put the full install on.  Don't have physical media from which to burn the disc prior to an install.  I could mount the disc in w7 (and do the autorun), but I was trying to do it from within ubuntu.  Mounting the .iso doesn't give me any clear indication of how to proceed
<silverarrow> darn
<dtcrshr> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dtcrshr> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<silverarrow> I am having issues booting
<compdoc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<silverarrow> grub is for 10.10 too?
<noob> IdleOne: because im on the netbook with the problem, im need to leave but ill reconnect wit my other netbook, so ill see u in a min
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<stevecam> silverarrow, removing the splash and quiet option from grub.conf might help you see more information
<silverarrow> grub  2
<stevecam> i mean menu.lst
<thauriswulfa>  QUESTION: can i learn , what is taught in ubuntu classrooms,  if i don't attend class,later somewhere on a website?
<silverarrow> stevecam, I was told so by another guy here, but he didn't tell me how, and I found it difficult to access the boot setting options?
<vish> thauriswulfa: there are logs of the classroom sessions
<thauriswulfa> how to get those logs
<stevecam> silverarrow, what sort of difficulty?
<silverarrow> is Ubuntu a reliable os? trustworthy as  a work place ?
<GeekMan> i have two keys on this ibook g4 an enter key and a return key with a fn enter how do i make it so enter isnt the same as return example: i want to change right click to be the enter key adn return stays the enter key
<thauriswulfa> vish: how to get those logs
<vish> thauriswulfa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom#Logs/Transcripts
<thauriswulfa> vish:thanx
<silverarrow> when I'm booting the pocess halts, stops before it finishes. It gets stuck in the ubuntu "tada" logo, and sometimes a white sceen only
<stevecam> you should be able to modify the boot arguments at boot time
<silverarrow> is this a rare touble?
<silverarrow> like an F-key function?
<silverarrow> hmm
<GeekMan> silverarrow me?
<silverarrow> happily GeekMan
<JoseBravo> Hello
<JMOB54> compdoc: This is a guide to install wubi, is it not?  Wubi is already installed.  I'm trying to migrate to a full, non-wubi installation.  (I'm having issues w/suspend-to-RAM, and want to troubleshoot them in a more "pure" environment).
<JMOB54> Maybe we should ignore the wubi part.  My point more generally is: how does one install a copy of ubuntu from within ubuntu, onto a separate, dedicated partition?
<GeekMan> no no i want to tell linux to stop looking at enter as retrun the two keys are on diffrent keycodes
<noob> IdleOne: hey its me
<trinity> ubuntu italiano
<JoseBravo> Im trying to enter to my ubuntu in single mode, but the grub screen never appear. It just boot.. Any idea?
<BluesKaj> sipior, I just reconfigured my router to autodns rebooted and resolv.conf has the router IP still listed as the same IP as before
<cntb> hi
<trinity> ubuntu italiano
<sipior> BluesKaj: bully for you. go away.
<ochozero9> does anyone know a free program that can simulate and produce a waveform from a design made in Quartus?
<trinity> join /ubuntu-chat-it
<trinity> ubuntu italiano
<trinity> italian
<juk> !it | trinity:
<ubottu> trinity:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trinity> #ubuntu-it
<JoseBravo> How can I enter to the grub menu list? In my installation the screen never appears.
<GeekMan> silverarrow my key for right click is 87 in a emulation file i can change the code to enter (105) but i cant because linux wants that to be used as enter
<cntb> have an oficejet6500 for some time http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=3795314&lc=es&cc=mx&dlc=es&lang=en&cc=mx
<natschil_> Hello. Sorry if this may be offtopic, but in which channel should I ask about technical details regarding mobile phone protocols such as EVDO?
<GeekMan> stupid apple keyboard
<oCean> JoseBravo: ubuntu only os? In that case hold shift during boot
<cntb> and want to print and hopefully scan from 10.10
<silverarrow> weird geekman,
<cntb> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Roasted> Anybody use a sandisk mp3 player with rhythmbox? It's not picking up my onboard music. :(
<GeekMan> how do i change the map
<IdleOne> hello noob
<JoseBravo> oCean, yes ubuntu is my only os, but the shift key under booting is not working.
<silverarrow> GeekMan, have you tried the geneal ##linux forum? sometimes there are some clever guys there
<silverarrow> it sounded very intricat
<GeekMan> will see
<oCean> JoseBravo: in that case I have no idea. Normally holding shift brings you into the grub menu
<JoseBravo> oCean, thank you.
<brverg> hi.. anyone here familiar with Gnome Media Player Client? (GMPC)
<Gimli> hello
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, is it me or is the conduct here becoming nastier and ruder than before ?
<polinesian> Olá alguém teria a lista de pacotes Apache/PHP/MySQL para serem instalados no Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop para que possa compilar o APC corretamente ?
<Gimli> how can i make a copy of contents of dvds but with all empty files ?
<silverarrow> polinesian: do you speak English?
<brverg> hi.. anyone here familiar with Gnome Media Player Client? (GMPC)
<polinesian> So So Silvera but I Understand in Writing mode
<enc> Why do i get this error: E: Unable to locate package postgrsql-common if it type : sudo apt-get install postgrsql-common
<BluesKaj> !br | polinesian
<ubottu> polinesian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<silverarrow> which commands to access grub messages during booting?
<juk> !info postgrsql-common
<ubottu> Package postgrsql-common does not exist in maverick
<juk> !info postgersql-common
<ubottu> Package postgersql-common does not exist in maverick
<juk> !info postgresql-common
<ubottu> postgresql-common (source: postgresql-common): PostgreSQL database-cluster manager. In component main, is optional. Version 111 (maverick), package size 86 kB, installed size 528 kB
<polinesian> Ok ubottu é a primeira vez que uso IRC tenho que descobrir como funciona o XChat
<IdleOne> enc: postgresql-common as juk just showed us up there
<JoseBravo> Some body can help me, Im trying to boot my ubuntu in a single mode because I lost the password. But apparently my grub have the hiddenmenu option enabled. Im trying to access to the menu list holding the shift key I also tried with the esc key but dosn't work. Any idea?
<BluesKaj> polinesian, ubottu is a botscript
<Roasted> Anybody use a sandisk mp3 player with rhythmbox? It's not picking up my onboard music. :(
<IdleOne> !br | polinesian
<ubottu> polinesian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Gimli> anyone knows how to make a mirror with an empty structure ?
<enc> juk, -bash: !info: event not found
<juk> enc: what?
<IdleOne> enc: sudo apt-get install postgresql-common
<IdleOne> enc: you had the package name wrong
<Roasted> What do I do if Rhythmbox is not picking up ANY of my music on my sansa mp3 player? Banshee picks it up fine, but Banshee doesn't work with playlists whereas rhythmbox (in the past) has....
<klj613-> any good web dev ide for ubuntu? with sftp support?
<Aikar> klj613-: netbeans, aptana
<Aikar> klj613-: netbeans is alot faster, but aptana has some better features, no ide is perfect
<IdleOne> Roasted: what do you mean banshee doesn't work with playlists?
<klj613-> Aikar: ty :)
<Aikar> klj613-: also theres geany for lightweight and basic
<Roasted> IdleOne, when I create a playlist in banshee, it doesn't show up on my sansa.
<Roasted> IdleOne, banshee seems to work fine, but my mp3 player just never receives the playlist, it seems. rhythmbox works though.
<klj613-> thanks
<IdleOne> Roasted: hmm, got no clue what to tell you in that case
<xwin> my grandma gave me brand new HP Pavilion DV7 with Windows 7, I wanna co-boot with Linux. What's latest for 64-bit Ubuntu ?
<Roasted> IdleOne, yeah, I'm a little lost here. I thought this stuff worked without a hitch. :(
<Aikar> kloeri: on my workdesktop right now i have Geany, GEdit, Netbeans, UltraEdit and Aptana across my panel lol
<enc> IdleOne, apt-get -f install retuned this: update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/share/postgresql/8.4/man/man1/postmaster.1.gz doesn't exist. dpkg: error processing postgresql-8.4 (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<sss> How do I install LAMP?
<llutz> !lamp | sss
<ubottu> sss: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IdleOne> enc: no clue, I was just giving you the command to install with the correct name
<enc> sss, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<sss> llutz, thanks
<shachaf> Hmm. libnotify notifications seems to have stopped appearing entirely. Is there a common reason for that?
<Arvid-> reason? its linux...
<Roasted> IdleOne, I'm giving banshee another go-around, but I'm having trouble creating a playlist. I only have export options. Anything come to mind by chance?
<shachaf> Arvid-: ?
<juk> shachaf: *common* reason?
<IdleOne> Roasted: none sorry. I don't have an mp3 player either to test with
<shachaf> juk: Well, OK. Any reason? :-)
<Senjai> Que pasa! todos las persones!
<IdleOne> !es > Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<bencc> how do I run a script as some other user?
<Senjai> I dont speak spanish
<Senjai> lol
<enc> What does this error mean: Setting up postgresql-8.4 (8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10) ... update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/share/postgresql/8.4/man/man1/postmaster.1.gz doesn't exist.
<IdleOne> Senjai: ok don't be offtopic in here please
<Senjai> IdleOne, I just said hi. Calm.
<IdleOne> Senjai: I just asked you not to be offtopic. Chill.
<Godslastering> Am i the only one that notices slow page loads (and i guess DNS resolving) in ubuntu 10.10? it happens in chrome and firefox, desktop and netbook edition, wired and wireless. it doesn't happen in windows.
<Senjai> Godslastering, have you tried it on multiple networks/
<Odaym> not here, Godslastering
<sipior> bencc: try "sudo -u <username> ..."
<Odaym> blazingly fast
<Godslastering> Senjai: yes, it's ubuntu 10.10 that's causing the issue. windows works just fine, and on different networks i get the same situation (ubuntu slow, windows fast)
<Odaym> well, depends on how my connection is feeling though
<halabund> i tried to install ubuntu 10.04.1. Now the computer won't boot, it just says "grub: no such partition".  Before I tried to install 10.10.  It says "grub: out of disk".  Apparently nothing that uses grub2 will work on my computer.  (Older versions that used grub worked).  What can I do?  I got really tired trying to figure it out, and each try takes one reboot then one boot with the live CD, which is ~10-15 minutes in total.  A comp
<Senjai> Godslastering, 10.10 does have some issues
<Chelsea> Hi all... ^-Z in Gvim doesnt' drop to shell in 10.10. Is that normal?
<bencc> sipior:  weird. running with -u and actually switching to that user isn't the same
<bencc> sipior:  not sure why
<Godslastering> Senjai: is there anything that you can recommend to fix it?
<Senjai> Godslastering, its usually with the connection, as in disconnecting and connecting, but not usually with speed on a stable connection
<Senjai> Godslastering, Check out the wifi page?
<sipior> bencc: differing environmental variables.
<Senjai> !wifi | Godslastering
<ubottu> Godslastering: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Odaym> personally I have not met with these issues
<Senjai> Odaym, Godslastering, neither have I but 10.10 is picky about wireless cards
<Odaym> everything is fine on all 3 pc's and on SSH access and etc..
<Odaym> yes, THAT is true
<Godslastering> Senjai: no, with wired i still get the same issue. it's ubuntu10.10 itself. ( i didn't have the issue with previous version )
<Odaym> been trying for a year to configure my D-Link; nothing
<Senjai> Godslastering, The ethernet and wireless card is usually the same on modern pc's
<Odaym> even with NDSWrapper
<Senjai> Godslastering, then it probably is 10.10
<Godslastering> Senjai: i'm referring to seperate computers. one is wired desktop, one is wireless netbook. same issue on both
<Godslastering> Senjai: and yes, it's 10.10 that's the issue i've assumed. so, any way to fix it?
<polinesian> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^   don't forget the ^ at the end
<halabund> i tried to install ubuntu 10.04.1. Now the computer won't boot, it just says "grub: no such partition".  Before I tried to install 10.10.  It says "grub: out of disk".  Apparently nothing that uses grub2 will work on my computer.  (Older versions that used grub worked).  What can I do?  I got really tired trying to figure it out, and each try takes one reboot then one boot with the live CD, which is ~10-15 minutes in total.  A comp
<Senjai> Godslastering, I have not met with these issues, perhaps it's your router?
<bencc> sipior: is there a way to really run like a different user?
<Godslastering> Senjai: no, as i've said, windows works just fine, as iOS devices
<Senjai> Godslastering, there might be an error in your Ubuntu configuration, or you might have a firewall installed that might be filtering traffic inefficiently?
<Godslastering> Senjai: just a plain old default 10.10 install does the same thing (wired or wireless, doesn't matter. on diffrent networks, same issue)
<Senjai> Godslastering, there is little I can do, I'm just throwing hypotheses, this is a question best asked on the forums or looked at the 10.10 wifi troubleshooting page (it applies to ethernet too)
<sipior> bencc: you can open up a login shell as the other user with "sudo -i -u <username>", and then launch your script.
<Senjai> Godslastering, run ifconfig, tell me what you see. Paste it at pastebin.com
<szymon_> Hej
<josex> hi
<Godslastering> Senjai: http://pastebin.com/3rS6ysM3
<switch10_> I am trying to change the drive label of my phone, USB, FAT32.  I am using mlabel like so:  sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdc1 ::phone
<sipior> bencc: or just specify a login script in the initial line, i suppose. best to set important environmental variables explicitly anyway.
<sss> I just installed LAMP. html files works fine, but it doesn't process php files, it would just give the php file as is for download
<Senjai> Godslastering, run: ping google.com -c 5
<Senjai> Godslastering, whats your average ms?
<switch10_> i get no such file or directory cannot initialize '::'
<Senjai> Godslastering, note -c 5 is important, otherwise it pings forever
<Godslastering> Senjai:
<Godslastering> oops
<Godslastering> Senjai: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 58.055/74.141/100.775/15.086 ms
<llutz> switch10_: escape the : or use "::phone"
<bencc> sipior: thanks, I'll try both
<switch10_> llutz: ahh  thank you.
<Senjai> 74 is .. crappy, but not horrible
<Senjai> Godslastering, It shouldnt be unusable
<Godslastering> Senjai: ok, but when i open chrome for example, and if i go to, say, en.wikipedia.org, it takes about 10 seconds to load. windows takes nearly no time at all.
<Senjai> Godslastering, is your router IP address 192.168.1.1?
<Godslastering> Senjai: yes
<Senjai> Godslastering, ping your router, using -c 5 at the end, if its > than 2ms we have an issue :)
<sipior> Godslastering: try running "dig en.wikipedia.org" in a terminal, and look for the value "Query time".
<FrankBro> Can konversation join multiple server at once?
<Godslastering> Senjai: no response
<switch10_> llutz: it cant find /dev/sdc1 for some reason.
<Godslastering> 299 msec query time for dig, sipior
<Senjai> Godslastering, your router isn't responding to pings?
<Godslastering> Senjai: no
<Senjai> Godslastering, OOPS, don't do that on ethernet, do it on the wifi connected one
<llutz> switch10_: sudo fdisk -l
<stan77> hi all. i am running x11vnc on ubuntu 10.04. my understanding is that x11vnc should default to display :0 on port 5900. although i have no idea what changed cause it used to work, but now it opens display :1 on port 5901. i vnc to my router anf then that port forwards to 192.168.0.100, this machine. if i use 5901 it connects to a different machine on the network thats not even set up in port forwading. that machine is 192.168.0.101. i have been tr
<ohsix> derp
<pancakez> I'm trying to setup a samba share.  I can create/delete files on it in nautilus.  but terminal gives me "Permission denied" unless I do it as root.  Anybody have any ideas?
<Senjai> stan77, I'm confuzzled lol
<stan77> sorry, its confusing me too *eek*
<Godslastering> Senjai: from the wifi one, ping -c 5 192.168.2.1 is rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.696/2.186/3.338/0.669 ms
<matt____> Godslastering: Senjai I wonder if it could have something to do with IPV6 vs IPV4? Because when I used to have Bellsouth DSL, on Windows page loads were instant, but when I was getting started with linux (almost dettered me away), Ubuntu 6.06 took nearly 10-20 seconds to load a page. It was because it was trying to use IPV6 but Bellsouth didn't understand, after Ubuntu timed out on IPV6 it went to IPV4 and worked ok. It did this for ev
<Senjai> pancakez, I dont know what samba is, but if it has to do with folder access, sounds like you need to chmod your folders
<halabund> hi.  tried to install 10.04, dual boot with winxp.  now computer won't boot, i get "grub: no such partition".  what can I do?
<wonderwal-> ubuntu 10.0.4 lts, which kernel does it come with?
<Godslastering> matt____: that seems to be the exact issue
<Godslastering> matt____: windows is instantaneous, ubuntu10.10 is gaggishly slow
<Pici> !info linux lucid | wonderwal-
<ubottu> wonderwal-: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.28.32 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<silverarrow> I think my ubuntu is unstable
<Senjai> matt____, good point, Godslastering are you using IPV6?
<wonderwal-> Pici: upgrading to 2.6.35 possible? says it has 2.6.32
<Godslastering> Senjai: not that i know of, but that sounds like what's happening. it may be doing that. is there a way to 'disable' ipv6 and try to see if speed increases?
<puck_> Hello everyone have serious issues with a drink mini USB card on ubuntu 10.10,  the connection keeps going on and off, its really annoying ... On top of it all, i cannot configure it as a 802.11 n, which is its model , thanks for the help
<warpi> hello! is it possible to disable the "user access management" of an shared disk. because, the access rights really gets messed up when different users creates files etc....
<juk> Godslastering: maybe you have cached it on windows, who knows
<Pici> wonderwal-: It won't be supported, but you're free to try to find an alternate repo.
<puck_> sorry d-link
<Senjai> juk, that definitely isnt the problem
<matt____> Godslastering: Try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595677
<Senjai> matt____, way to be epic
<matt____> edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local
<juk> Senjai: im not looking for problems, bro...
<klj613-> Aikar: 'new project' in netbeans doesnt have category PHP. so i went to try aptana and only tutorials i find to install that is from the binary, and only release i can download is a zip with the file >.< any other suggestions?
<Godslastering> matt____: that lsmod | grep ipv6 claims to not return anything, so, i'd say it's not loaded?
<pancakez> Sanjai, samba is basically file sharing over different computers,  I'm already the owner of the files, and have read/write rights, it works in nautlus, just not terminal.
<Aikar> klj613-: it does have PHP support, did you download the PHP edition or the Java Edition lol?
<Senjai> juk, No worries, I'm just saying a cache does not effect overall net connectivity
<Aikar> and klj613- you extract aptana then simply ./aptana (or make a shortcut to it on panel)
<matt____> Godslastering: Senjai Well if it isn't loaded then I don't know...I'd still try adding blacklist ipv6 to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local
<Senjai> Godslastering, follow the link matt____ sent
<klj613-> Aikar: i used terminal to install it. k
<Aikar> klj613-: theres diff editions of netbeans, ensure you got PHP
<Godslastering> Senjai, matt____ thanks, i disabled it, i'm going to restart and see if it helps
<Aikar> i dont know what apt-get will install for netbeans
<Senjai> Godslastering, let us know :)
<Aikar> klj613-: you also can install the PHP module from inside netbeans
<Odaym> that's true
<Aikar> just php edition wont have all the java crap
<ohsix> sipior: route, default -> gateway, it might not be your router still,  but in most scenarios it is
<klj613-> ok. well nothing returned on google for that so guees i have to guees around the gui. thanks anyway
<sipior> ohsix: beg pardon?
<Senjai> matt____, the IPV6 theory sounds very plausable, my router at home doesn't support it, neither does my ISP
<Binary_Wolf> hi
<Aikar> klj613-: netbeans.org i think? download, extract, go to terminal and sudo ./netbeans and itll run the installer and install it
<sipior> ohsix: oh, you're referring to the other guy. yes, /sbin/route -n is the easiest method, in most cases.
<Binary_Wolf> is it possible to change gdm.conf so that the system would notice the changes? like gui configuartions
<switch10_> llutz: here is the entry in fdisk with the disk mounted.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/570166/
<Odaym> about the Bitnami Wordpress stack, here i see that it includes "apache2" "mysql" and "php" amongst other things, I can now consider that I HAVE these installed on my system and i can just open MySQL and use? http://imgur.com/SeJAP
<switch10_> llutz: I have been unmounting it before I change the label
<ohsix> Godslastering: do you have dnsmasq installed?
<Senjai> Odaym, It should configure for you, though I reccomend installing the pieces seperately, I just don't trust combined packages like that for a webserver that could potentially allow someone access to your computer
<llutz> switch10_: that looks like a disk in superfloppy-format, using the raw-device without partitions
<Senjai> Odaym, installing Apache, then PHP, then MySQL, and finally wordpress isn't that hard
<Odaym> not a webserver though, Senjai, just want to open MySQL for my Database Systems course
<biswajit> my mother board is msi k8mm-v, when i use ubuntu 7.04 its graphics is fine resolution is max 1024x768 but when ubuntu 10.10 installed its resolution is max 800x600
<biswajit> pls help
<Odaym> but the stack is very easy Senjai and it came like that
<Senjai> Odaym, fare enough, type mysql in console
<Senjai> Odaym should work
<Odaym> hmm
<Senjai> Odaym, mysql -u root -p
<Odaym> it's a service?
<Senjai> make sure you know your root password
<Senjai> yes
<Odaym> oh :)
<wonderwal-> Pici: i read linux 2.6.35 is available for lucid though
<Odaym> thanks
<Senjai> the password you set for mysql that is, not your root root password
<juk> Odaym: why bother with password, use sqlite
<Pici> wonderwal-: If you're referring to the 'article' on ogmubuntu, its wrong.
<ohsix> sipior: ah i thought you had asked, didn't read it all
<Odaym> my root password? because here it says that the password for 'root' on MySQL is the same as my WordPress administrative password
<wonderwal-> Pici: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/kernel-2-6-35-officially-available-for-ubuntu-10-04.html
<Godslastering> ohsix: no, i don't.
<Odaym> i will try that
<Odaym> ok
<biswajit> hello any body can help me
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Senjai> Odaym, then use that, sqlite, is a different form, but mysql is probably better for a course on the topic, it is the most widely used
<ohsix> Godslastering: can you post the output of ifconfig to a pastebin
<switch10_> llutz: do you recommend I just reformat then?
<Klaus_Dieter> how do I set the language permanently in the text console?
<Odaym> "service mysql status" produces "mysql: service unrecognized", Senjai
<Senjai> Odaym, and it is most compatible with everything these days
<Godslastering> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/3rS6ysM3
<Senjai> Odaym, apt-cache policy mysql
<Odaym> nope
<Pici> wonderwal-: Its still wrong.  Perhaps you should take a look at some of the comments on that page.
<Odaym> nothing
<Odaym> guess it just placed that folder there
<Senjai> sorry
<Senjai> apt-cache search mysql-server-5.1
<Senjai> err!
<Senjai> policy not search
<Odaym> yea that's there
<Senjai> it's installed?
<Odaym> yea, the one you mentioned along with mysql-cluster-server and mysql-server
<Senjai> Odaym, if its installed policy should say something like:
<Senjai> Installed: 5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1
<Senjai>   Candidate: 5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1
<wonderwal-> Pici: thank you. do you know where i could get a 2.6.35 deb  from then that will work with lucid?
<avis-> i need to start a sudo openvpn filename.opvn as a system service i had turned it into a init script and sudo update-rc.d after sudo chmod +x and it worked great till i got rid of network manager and swapped between eth0 and eth1
<Odaym> it does when i say "apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.1"
<avis-> i got rid of network manager and swapped between eth0 and eth1
<Odaym> but not when i say "apt-cache policy mysql"
<avis-> that would be in my interfaces file
<derf_> i want to try out unity. i have 10.10 installed. which unity do i want? there is 2D 3D and netbook remix to get it.   i don't get the difference.
<Godslastering> Senjai: matt____ it didn't seem to help any
<Odaym> so now i start it using "mysql-server-5.1 -u root -p"?
<avis-> i tried link aggregation and openvpn as a system init script, that failed, what would only work was eth1.
<Senjai> Odaym, install mysql-clien
<Senjai> Odaym, sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.1
<Odaym> but that one is there
<Senjai> and the mysql command doesn't work?
<enc> How can i tell what version of ubuntu is my server running on 32 or 64 bit?
<matt____> Senjai: Godslastering Wel IPV6 is my best guess....as obviouisly the hardware works fine in Windows, either IPV6 or a driver issue, which for the most part I've always found the linux drivers for hardware better than windows
<enc> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Odaym> Senjai, it produces "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<ZykoticK9> enc, uname -a
<derf_> enc type uname -a    into a terminal.
<Klaus_Dieter> enc:  uname -a
<Senjai> matt____, Godslastering, I suggest a post on the forum. for experts to review
<Senjai> Odaym, then the server isn't running
<ohsix> Godslastering: does ping6 mango.itojun.org return unknown host
<Senjai> Odaym, one second
<Odaym> ok
<Godslastering> ohsix: connect: Network is unreachable
<enc> Klaus_Dieter, thank you
<Senjai> Odaym, try: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ohsix> Godslastering: it probably has something to do with it; sec
<neil_________> ;
<Odaym> sudo command not found
<Senjai> Godslastering, ohsix is god of help :P
<Odaym> and after i remove sudo it says no such file or directory
<Godslastering> Senjai: that's good :p
<Senjai> Odaym, how the hell is it installed then, you said you saw it in a folder
<avis-> when i boot i get some error about my kernel missing a modules "-dep" file thats despite me switching to a server kernel which i'm happy to have done
<Senjai> Odaym, navigate to the folder that the stack installed it to, and look for a mysql executable
<Senjai> Odaym, this is why I reccomend installing the pieces lol, because now, its configured just for one application, if you want to use it for anything else its not in the proper location, and other programs get screwed when you want mysql. (programs use SQL too not just web servers :P)
<Odaym> FLARN!
<Odaym> how to fix?
<Senjai> Odaym, try: locate mysql (though you may get a long list
<Odaym> yea
<Odaym> long list
<Senjai> Odaym, uninstall the whole package, and make sure everything is purged, and just install mysql
<Senjai> Odaym, try to find the executable
<ohsix> Godslastering: theres no simple way to disable ipv6 in chrome to check, but firefox has network.dns.disableIPv6, you can try it with it on and off and see if it goes away
<Godslastering> ohsix: i have that disabled and am still getting the issue
<Odaym> i grepped, and there are 3 files with "exec.sh" at the end of them
<JMOB0909873> Hi, possibly silly question: how would one place a fresh install of ubuntu onto a separate partition from within ubuntu?  Have some unpartitioned space, an .iso of 64-bit Maverick, and am currently running from a 32-bit wubi maverick).  Can this be done w/o external media (I have no discs available to burn)?
<Senjai> Godslastering, you have it disabled in firefox? in about:config?
<Godslastering> Senjai: yes
<Odaym> in Software Center it says MySQL Client installed
<Senjai> Odaym, its not a shell script, its just named "mysql" no .sh no . anything
<avis-> JMOB0909873, i heard grub2 supported booting iso files
<Senjai> Odaym, for simplicity, I suggest removing everything, (the lamp/wordpress server you installed first, then make sure all of the mysql components are removed)
<ohsix> Godslastering: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<juk> avis-: link?
<Klaus_Dieter> well, I just installed natty but there is no package localeconf available - what can I do to set the keyboard layout on console?
<Senjai> Odaym, then use sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean to make sure its all tidy
<slashroot> Anyone know how to get sketchup working with wine?
<avis-> don't have one.  read it on http://linuxhomepage.com its a very nice linux news portal
<Senjai> then install the mysql packages seperately
<Odaym> how do i uninstall, from the command line?
<juk> slashroot: /j #wine
<Macstheyjustsuck> Can someone give me the command in the terminal to install Java?
<Senjai> Odaym, apt-get purge (application)
<Senjai> Macstheyjustsuck, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<caio> klçççkll
<Macstheyjustsuck> All I can find are sudo aptitude install, but I can't type aptitude, I have to apt-get and then it says it's not there
<caio> jkhkgk
<caio> khgghkgh
<Macstheyjustsuck> Senjai: I love you.
<Odaym> ok it says purged..
<Odaym> but all the files are still there
<Odaym> i use autoremove and autoclean?
<Senjai> Macstheyjustsuck, love you too :) its just the runtime though
<ohsix> Godslastering: if your router is sending RA's but doesn't have a route to ipv6 it should be fixed/disabled there if you can
<Senjai> Odaym, yes
<Macstheyjustsuck> Senjai: I got the JDK already
<Senjai> Odaym, did you remove that wordpress package thing?
<Jetpack> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my desktop, in that any sudo command will just pause as soon as I enter it, and refuses to ever ask for my password, or ctrl+c cancel
<Godslastering> ohsix: i just looked through my router and didn't see anything related to ipv6 at all
<Odaym> yes that was the only thing i did with purge
<ohsix> Godslastering: for shame
<Odaym> tried to purge mysql after it, says not found
<Senjai> Odaym, great, do autoclean, and autoremove, then verify uninstall with apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.1
<Odaym> Removing kernel?!
<Odaym> just kidding :)
<ohsix> Godslastering: RA's might not even be coming from your router; you can listen for them with tcpdump, it won't solve your problem but you might be able to fix the thing after you force it off in ubuntu
<Kaio> oi
<Odaym> ok
<Jetpack> recovery mode works fine
<Odaym> though files are still there
<Odaym> in their entirety
<Macstheyjustsuck> Ok, now another problem: My PSP used to show up when I plugged it into the computer, now it doesn't. I've confirmed that the USB ports are working and I've tried separate ones, now it just shows up in "Computer" but won't let me go into it and it's not on the Desktop like it was when it worked
<Hedgehog456> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu on my laptop, but the CD I made won't boot.
<Odaym> oh there's an uninstall executable in the files
<Kaio> como vai você
<Odaym> im doing it
<Senjai> Hedgehog456, set the boot order in your BIOS so CD boots before harddrive
<Hedgehog456> I'm booting from the CD
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: if you open the cd in windows, what files do you see?
<Senjai> Hedgehog456, and then?
<Hedgehog456> Nothing
<Hedgehog456> No files
<Kaio> kk
<Kaio> oi
<Godslastering> ohsix: i'm going to attempt a reboot and i'll tell you if it helps
<Odaym> ok, now it is clean
<Senjai> Hedgehog456, then it has nothing on it :P
<Jetpack> Also: chrome refuses to start up, and wicd (when I had it installed) was freezing.
<Odaym> now i do...sudo apt-get install mysql!
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: you didn't read what I said. fail.
<JMOB0909873> avis-, so does that mean I need to direct grub2 to the .iso file and restart?
<Kaio> oo9i
<Senjai> Odaym, okay install the following: mysql-server-5.1 mysql-client-5.1 mysqladmin
<Hedgehog456> Well, my computer has always never shown the files on bootable live cds. but they worked.
<Senjai> Odaym, that should install everything else (because everything else is a dependancy)
<Hedgehog456> It was the same with FreeBSD.
<Jetpack> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my desktop, in that any sudo command will just pause as soon as I enter it, and refuses to ever ask for my password, or ctrl+c cancel
<Kaio> é verdade
<Kaio> eu não sei falar ingles
<Senjai> Odaym, install the server first
<Odaym> yep
<Senjai> Odaym, mysqladmin is optional, but it makes your life UBER easy.
<JMOB0909873> avis: thanks.  Does that mean I need to direct grub2 to the .iso and then restart?
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: no, you ought to be able to open the disc and see files on the disk. Try it and see what happens, don't want to know what you've done in the past.
<Odaym> and what is phpmyadmin, Senjai?
<Senjai> Odaym, if it works correctly, during the mysql server install, you should be asked to set up a user account for your server
<Hedgehog456> ok, i'll try on this pc
<Senjai> Odaym, it is a mysql administration tool that runs on a webserver that is php enabled, if you want you can run it on an apache server,\
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: you'll either see one file or a bunch of files and directories - need to know which it is that you see. 'nothing' won't cut it.
<Odaym> ok
<motaka2> >	When I get phpinf() , it tells me Configuration File (php.ini) Path is /usr/local/lib but when I ls- al /usr/local/lib , php.ini is not there , so from where I can Find my php.ini file ?
<Gnea> motaka2: open a terminal and type:  locate php.ini
<Hedgehog456> when i looked at from my laptop, windows reported no files.
<Hedgehog456> i burned the iso onto the cd.
<g_0_0> Godslastering, is your problem a slow internet connection?
<cgkades> Odaym: find / -name php.ini
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: well, then you didn't burn the iso correctly, because 'exploring' the disk ought to show files
<Godslastering> g_0_0: yes
<sss> I installed LAMP. Where is phpmyadmin?
<Odaym> not me who asked, cgkades
<Senjai> Odaym, mysqladmin should suffice, I dont have time to show you how to set up the apache server, mostly you just download apache2, instal the libmysql mod, install php, install the php mod.
<Hedgehog456> my computer on this pc has crashed.
<Jetpack> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my desktop, in that any sudo command in the terminal will just pause as soon as I enter it, and refuses to ever ask for my password, or ctrl+c cancel.
<Gnea> sss: install it separately
<Senjai> sss, default, localhost/phpmyadmin
<cgkades> motaka2: find / -name php.ini
<Odaym> thank you very much for this help Senjai, always been helpful
<ohsix> um
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: all of a sudden?
<cgkades> Odaym: sorry, scrolled at just the right moment ;)
<Hedgehog456> yes
<Senjai> Odaym, anytime, has it installed?
<Odaym> still working
<MichaelDeaton_> Hello everyone. I wanted to know if anyone could possibly help me?
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: did it blue screen?
<Hedgehog456> no
<Senjai> !ask | MichaelDeaton_
<ubottu> MichaelDeaton_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hedgehog456> just not responding
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: that's unfortunate.
<Senjai> Hedgehog456, can you elaborate?
<ohsix> dpkg -L php5 will show if it comes with it, i don't think it does
<Odaym> it's asking me for the account now, ok :)
<Senjai> Odaym, we're not done, after that install hte client and mysqladmin, Ill stick around to make sure its working for you
<g_0_0> Godslastering, are you running torrent software, as you're upload was over 3GB for a download of 130MB
<rush_> exit
<Hedgehog456> My Ubuntu install CD won't boot, and when I put it in this PC, it crashes Window Explorer.
<bullgard> Why do hostid and gethostip print the current IP address in differnt format?
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: then it's not an ubuntu livecd, it's something else. you'll need to generate a proper cd.
<Godslastering> g_0_0: i uploaded a few iso's over the network to another computer
<Senjai> Hedgehog456, did you order the CD?
<bullgard> s/differnt/different/
<Senjai> Hedgehog456, or did you make it?
<Odaym> why do I keep seeing lubuntu everywhere... I'm not on Lubuntu
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: or use a USB thumbdrive
<Godslastering> g_0_0: that's not external WAN data, it's just going over the lan
<Hedgehog456> no, i got it and burned the ubuntu install iso
<JoshDreamland> I have a Sony VAIO. Can anyone help me get screen brightness controls working?
<g_0_0> Godslastering, ah ok
<Senjai> Hedgehog456, Gnea, the USB way of installing is best, in my opinion
<Jetpack> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my desktop, in that any sudo command in the terminal will just pause as soon as I enter it, and refuses to ever ask for my password, or ctrl+c cancel.
<MichaelDeaton_> Intel Pocket PC Cam CS630
<bullgard> !lubuntu | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Odaym> it says unable to locate "mysqladmin", Senjai
<Hedgehog456> My only pen drive has my backup files on it.
<Gnea> Senjai: it can be problematic, but it might work
<Godslastering> matt____ Senjai and ohsix, it seems to have fixed it by doing the disable_ra thing in /etc/sysctl.conf
<JoshDreamland> Presently, the keyboard brightness fn keys don't respond, and the sliders in the Power Management dialog and screen brightness app don't work.
<Senjai> Odaym, okay have you installed the client though?
<ohsix> Godslastering: yay
<Hedgehog456> But i'll try something else..
<Odaym> when i tried, it says already exists as latest version
<ohsix> Godslastering: the red flag was the ipv6 address on the interface
<MichaelDeaton_> How do I get my Intel Pocket PC Cam CS630 to work with Ubuntu 10.10
<juk> ohsix: yes, php5 contains just /usr/share/doc/php5
<MichaelDeaton_> How do I get my Intel Pocket PC Cam CS630 to work with Ubuntu 10.10?
<Godslastering> ohsix: pesky little problem though, because i'm not sure where the issue is arising from. is my router actually creating the issue?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<Senjai> Okay Odaym, I think the default username for mssql is root, so type mysql -u root -p
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ohsix> juk: it's probably in -common then, or something; but the path can be fine and the file empty or nonexistant
<Odaym> ok i'm at the prompt
<Odaym> but how do i get that usual interface of mysql?
<Senjai> Odaym, does it ask you for a password?
<Odaym> yep
<Senjai> Odaym, can you login?
<Odaym> im there i entered it
<Odaym> yea
<Odaym> but still at the shell
<Senjai> Odaym, great, babysteps
<ohsix> Godslastering: could be, like i said you can use tcpdump to listen for RA's and see where they're coming from, the problem is paying attention to them when theres no ipv6 route through the router advertising routes
<Senjai> Odaym: sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<Senjai> Odaym, sorry I spelt it wrong
<Odaym> oh with a dash
<Odaym> ok
<ruan> how can i access hidden directories in /home with nautilus? eg. /home/.jd/downloads
<Hedgehog456> Err... how do I create a USB pen drive with the ISO on?
<Senjai> Odaym, let me know when it is installed
<Garandir> Anyone knowledgable with compiling kernels and/or DSDT tables?
<Gnea> !usb | Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<switch10_> ruan: ctrl+h
<ruan> switch10_: thanks
<Odaym> it's installed, Senjai
<Hedgehog456> oh no, my computer doesn't support flash drive booting...
<sss> Where do I find my username and password for phpmyadmin?
<MichaelDeaton_> Well none of those links worked.
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: well, if you can learn how to burn isos correctly, it actually can boot from usb.
<Senjai> Odaym, in terminal, (this will be under your Programming section in GUI) type mysql-admin &
<MichaelDeaton_> -.-
<Jetpack> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my desktop, in that any sudo command in the terminal will just pause as soon as I enter it, and refuses to ever ask for my password, or ctrl+c cancel.
<Garandir> Hedgehog456: Is there a bios setting?
<silverarrow> Ubuntu has grow too big
<Odaym> & to be able to run it in the background and let me keep typing other commands?
<Senjai> Welcome back silverarrow
<MichaelDeaton_> How do I get my Intel Pocket PC Cam CS630 to work with Ubuntu 10.10?
<Senjai> Odaym, yes, doesnt really matter though
<Hedgehog456> i'll check... i make it manually boot to cd anyway.
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinux.html
<cgkades> Jetpack: is this a new problem or has it done it since install?
<ohsix> silverarrow: has it grown at all? how did you measure?
<Garandir> Anyone knowledgable with compiling kernels and/or DSDT tables?
<Odaym> at Stored Connection i type my SSID?
<silverarrow> Ubuntu is harder to run than XP SP 3
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jetpack> cgkades: It's just started yesterday, and I've had the machine running for 3+ weeks
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: it doesn't matter if your BIOS won't boot the USB, PLOP will make the USB boot anyway.
<ruan> silverarrow: how so?
<intel352> hey guys, are there any backports from Natty to Maverick, for php5? I'm looking for the compiled-in pcntl support that natty has for it's PHP5 deb
<Implant> noob here with live backtrack linux. need sound.
<Garandir> ActionParsnip: I need help doing it.
<Senjai> Odaym, doesnt haveto be anything, just localhost is the server, root is the username, and your password
<Gnea> !backtrack | Implant
<ubottu> Implant: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<chikokishi> Im extremely confused. I reinstalled ubuntu attempting to fix my sound problem, and now my menus look different even though i used the same instal
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: depends on situation
<Hedgehog456> i think i know what may be wrong...
<sss> I have LAMP and now installed phpmyadmin, where do I find username and password for phpmyadmin?
<ruan> chikokishi: how are they different?
<Odaym> haha, yea this is complicated
<Senjai> Odaym, did it work?
<Odaym> ok, i will wait for the course to start
<Odaym> yea
<Odaym> thanks
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: what method, exactly, did you use to burn the ubuntu iso originally to the cd?
<Senjai> Odaym, one more thing, and you'll love this more than that
<chikokishi> ruan, just small changes like instead of _ being miniminze i have a down arrow.
<silverarrow> I mean, Ubuntu is much more taxing on cpu and ram than eqivalent functions in windows XP, like media player, fire fox, online tv, word processor, update
<Hedgehog456> Sonic RecordNow
<Senjai> Odaym, in console: mysql-query-browser
<Odaym> i can access it on Firefox through the loopback?
<alisalaah> how do i move the Wireless/Networking Icon left on my top panel? i moved things around but that one wont let me move it
<Gnea> silverarrow: hardly
<Senjai> Odaym, its better than phpmyadmin, and allows you to run queries, and see the results
<Odaym> aah!
<cgkades> Jetpack: have you run any updates or anything?
<Senjai> Odaym, ;)
<Odaym> i can test what they give in class, because i know they give queries and stuff
<Gnea> silverarrow: what data do you have to back that claim up?
<Senjai> Odaym, with syntax highlighting :)
<Jetpack> I have been, I don't remember if the problems corresponded with that, though. :S
<Odaym> very nice
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, perhaps they need to prune Ubuntu a bit
<Senjai> Odaym, if you want to install apache
<Odaym> thanks again :)
<ruan> silverarrow: lol, firefox boots in half a second for me on ubuntu, yet 5-8 on windows
<Hedgehog456> are Direct Memory Access cd drives bad for booting?
<Garandir> Anyone knowledgable with compiling kernels and/or DSDT tables?
<Senjai> Odaym, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP DO NOT INSTALL LAMP, follow the guide EXACTLY from the apache section
<piyushmishra> has anyone ever seen the full movie of java-4 ever?
<Senjai> Odaym, like to the word :P
<chikokishi> ruan, also it  didnt fix my sound.  When i installed i have one loaded (ubuntu, and a recovery mode) and after i did the update i now have two loaders (two ubuntu and two recovery)  Do you know why?
<Odaym> ok, that i can do
<cgkades> Jetpack: i've never incountered that... maybe a little google-fu?
<Odaym> i'll save it
<Gnea> silverarrow: no, people just need to buck up and be willing to learn something new instead of expecting the same thing
<ohsix> silverarrow: that doesn't match my experience on the same hardware, what would they prune?
<Hedgehog456> are Direct Memory Access cd drives bad for booting
<Hedgehog456> ?
<Jetpack> cgkades: I've been looking around, I haven't found anything useful so far.
<Senjai> Odaym, its one of the few online guides that tells you everything you need to know, I have ENGL 112, in half an hour so i should jet
<Gnea> !repeat | Hedgehog456
<ruan> chikokishi: maybe those are the two linux kernels
<ubottu> Hedgehog456: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Odaym> alright, take care!
<YouKay> Hey guys, what package do I need to instal for getting the common lisp environment?
<ruan> chikokishi: for some reason it installs 2
<silverarrow> Gnea, just comparing dual install on two laptops, one with 2GB RAM, core 2 duo processor, and one 1,5 GHz processor and 1GB ram
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: my 256mb 2ghz system crawls under windows versions after 2000. It flys under ubuntu. What video chip are you using? Have you tried alternative browsers and such
<chikokishi> ruan is there a tutorial anywhere as to how to edit the grub list?
<ruan> chikokishi: im not sure
<Senjai> 1631 people in this channel!
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ohsix> silverarrow: the amount of ram might have something to do with it; but that's no excuse in and of itself
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: sorry, saw your question, was doing something else. please don't do that again. not sure what you mean by DMA in that sense?
<silverarrow> yes, ubuntu boots fast, that is true
<ohsix> XP boots faster for me, you might have some weird stuff going on
<chasr> 	
<chasr> alisalaah, there's a small bar the network icon. depending on your theme it may be almost impossible to see. You right click on that
<juk> !fast
<Hedgehog456> will a broken/clean DMA installation on a drive affect booting? because my dma is broken
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, I'm using opera and firefox
<Jetpack> cgkades: even ctrl+\ won't stop the sudo command
<Gnea> silverarrow: opera and firefox are both known memory guzzlers. you should try google chrome before stating that the base OS is the problem.
<silverarrow> I don't know about the vide chip, I just read the CPU and RAM values
<ActionParsnip> Silverarrow:xpud boots faster but is more limited in functionality. Depends what you need the OS for
<ruan> ubuntu boots faster than XP for me
<silverarrow> and notice speed
<Hedgehog456> if so, i'll remove the dma
<ruan> and it shuts down 5 times faster
<ruan> at least
<cgkades> Jetpack: can you background it even? ctr-z
<ohsix> firefox uses what it needs, as a proportion to the number of tabs it scales better as well
<Senjai> Ubuntu shutdown time for me is 5 seconds
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: how is your DMA broken?
<silverarrow> Gnea, the same firefox and opera runs smoothly on the same computer in XP
<Hedgehog456> one of the IRP hooks was deleted by AVG
<Gnea> silverarrow: no, they still mooch about the same amounts of memory on any operating system.
<silverarrow> thanks for the tip about browser, I shall go browser shopping
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: if you use some crappy sis, via or low end intel gpu which have great support in wi
<Hedgehog456> no, it's actually called DLA, sorry
<Jetpack> cgkades: nope, refuses to listen to anything.
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: are you talking about a windows software?
<Hedgehog456> Drive Letter Access
<silverarrow> gnea, but they aren't slow, prone to hangups or what not in XP
<Hedgehog456> Sony Drive Letter Access
<ActionParsnip> Windows but not so great in Linux it will affect stuff silverarrow
<ohsix> silverarrow: it sounds like you've got something weird going on
<Gnea> silverarrow: sure they are, if you open enough tabs and cause it to tax the system far enough, it'll happen in any case.
<Senjai> silverarrow, I second ohsix
<Hedgehog456> slax didn't use to boot on my laptop (before i erased everything) but when dla vanished it started to work
<ohsix> silverarrow: did you use any of those weird installer scripts? i forget the name of the worst one
<piyushmishra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK7QDUdjXoE
<ruan> for me, ubuntu is universally faster than windows
<Senjai> !ot | piyushmishra
<ubottu> piyushmishra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> silverarrow: because it sure sounds to me like you're basing this off of just the one system and a lack of experience at dealing with the same software on a variety of computers.
<juk> somebody stop this
<YouKay> !lisp
<silverarrow> i'm running chatzilla and one single page in firefox, and still a bit sluggish
<alisalaah> Ubuntu is way faster than Windows or Mac for me.. and I just installed Ubuntu over my Win7 yesterday
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: maybe ubuntu doesn't match your needs and you should try a different distro (make sure its not ubuntu based)
<Gnea> silverarrow: well perhaps you could open the system monitor or top and see what's really taking up the cpu/mem
<silverarrow> don't get me wrong, I  like Ubuntu
<ohsix> ubunto does a lot of stuff slower than windows, but it does a lot of things i cross often much faster; so it's a tradeoff :[
<cgkades> Jetpack: thats not good
<Senjai> Hey guys lets get on topic
<ruan> ohsix: what does ubuntu do slower?
<Senjai> !msg  the bot | YouKay
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Senjai> YouKay, see #emacs for lisp help
<ohsix> ruan: stuff
<sirninja> My laptop isn't suspending (but only sometimes) this is a new issue so I'm guessing something I installed is causing it, where can I find the log that would tell me what is preventing it from suspending?
<Hedgehog456> Sonic Drive Leter Access
<bullgard> Why do hostid and gethostip print the current IP address in different format?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: did you tweak the about:config in Firefox?
<ohsix> ruan: the lack of literally the same program i use on windows usually counts as slow
<Gnea> silverarrow: the problem is that you expect it to run all smooth-like out of the box - the same is often expected from XP, that's what you've become conditioned to expecting - and you're just not 'getting it' - you need to unlearn what you have learned :)
<YouKay> Senjai: Ok, thanks.
<ruan> ohsix: which programs?
<llutz> bullgard: hostid != ip-address even if its calculated from it
<Gnea> Hedgehog456: well, that shouldn't matter, but if you can't read any files off of ANY disk then how can you possibly verify them?
<Hedgehog456> i don't actually know
<ohsix> ruan: this rabbit hole doesn't go anywhere; suffice it to say they aren't exactly the same and running them is impractical; but there is coverage for apps that are there, it's just a little different
<llutz> s/from/based on/
<praktikant> Hallo
<Hedgehog456> it stopped working when AVG deleted the IRP hook
<silverarrow> right now everything seems to be sleeping, and I am using 256 RAM of 874MB detected, XP detects 1GB
<sss> How do make my Bluetooth off by default? It is always on when the computer starts up
<ruan> sss: disable it in startup applications
<ruan> sss: under System > preferences
<ohsix> sss: it doesn't stay disabled across reboots?
<sirninja> My laptop isn't suspending (but only sometimes) this is a new issue so I'm guessing something I installed is causing it, where can I find the log that would tell me what is preventing it from suspending?
<ohsix> sss: that's something that'd be desirable, you should file a bug about it as well
<Hedgehog456> dammit, DLA is a rootkit
<Gnea> silverarrow: well, that's not very much, but if yo haven't updated your video driver, then running a bit sluggish is just normal behavior
<Hedgehog456> no option to remove it
<sss> ohsix, ok
<ohsix> sirninja: do you have cgroup-bin installed?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: personally, I recommend installing LXDE and using that. It's decent and light so leaves more resources free for apps (and Firefox needs all the resources it can get)
<chasr> sirninja: look in th directory /var/log
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: that's why I recommend people use google chrome, as it doesn't suffer from the memory leak issues that bloatier browsers suffer from
<ruan> personally i prefer firefox
<juk> anyone going to recomment IE
<sirninja> ohsix: no I don't. I remember that causing me problems in the past though
<ruan> lol ie
<silverarrow> Gnea, I have only added the restriced extra packages recommended for the DVD,CD, java and flashplayer
<Gnea> silverarrow, ActionParsnip: it's really juat a matter of maximizing performance, sometimes it requires some tweaking here and there
<sirninja> chasr: do you know which log specifically might contain some useful info?
<Gnea> silverarrow: okay, do you know what video card you have?
<Jetpack> cgkades: could this problem be related to gnome-keyring-d?
<sirninja> ohsix: I was logged into a tty at the time, think that could be related?
<silverarrow> no lol
<silverarrow> I wish I did Gnea
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: you have 1gb ram an onboard vga which may show why it's slow. If you use unichrome video chips you won't have much (if any) hardware accelleration
<Bigbucks> Can someone help me with the issue of not being able to run commands under root without recieving an error?
<Gnea> silverarrow: okay, easy way to figure it out - open a terminal (either with ctrl-alt-t or applications->accessories->terminal) and type the following:  lspci | grep VGA
<Jetpack> cgkades: /var/log/syslog says it got a segfault.
<middle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10480472#post10480472
<llutz> Bigbucks: secret error?
<middle> Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: +1 for chrome. Its also the default in Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> Gnea, the only complaint I have about chrome is the menu fonts don't integrate with the desktop environment font settings ..it totally ignores them and uses it's own ...that's bothersome when viewed on large monitors. The website font settings within chromium are fine ,they're adjustable
<bullgard> llutz: Of course 'hostid != ip-address'. This is trivial because hostid is a command and no address in my question. But this does not anser my question.
<Senjai> middle! do not ask people to ssh into your box
<Senjai> middle, they can mess up your system
<bullgard> +w
<ohsix> sirninja: well it does cause suspend failures due to how it moves kernel threads around (cgroup-bin), being logged in on a terminal shouldn't matter
<llutz> bullgard: it does. what "hostid" gives you is a random number (mostly generated from ip-addresses/mac-addr). gethostip prints the IP of a given host.
<middle> Senjai: Oh, yeah like it isn't allready. I know the risks, i have nada to loose... And it is just annoying when people say that...
<Bigbucks> I am trying to run commands such as opening gedit or nautilus and I get this error..http://pastebin.com/Z3wVyw5m
<Senjai> middle I have to go to class but maybe ohsix can walk you through modifying your kernel line in grub with nomodeset, if that doesn't work try single user mode, otherwise make an ubuntu cd and chmod your home folder 777, an application may have chmodded your home directory
<silverarrow> Gnea, command not found?
<middle> Senjai: allready done that...
<cgkades> Jetpack: the logs are a good place for info. you may need to reinstall some packages
<Senjai> middle, single user mode?
<middle> Senjai: As in jsut logging in as root?
<Gnea> BluesKaj: that's adjustable, you can change the GTK theme
<ohsix> sirninja: theres a page on the ubuntu wiki about troubleshooting suspend, basically you can simulate it to see if any separate part of it fails to work; and if any of those lock it up or cause an oops it should be visible, if not you can use netconsole to send the messages during suspend to another computer, both are to narrow down where it happens
<Senjai> middle, no, as in single user mode
<Bigbucks> I am trying to run commands such as opening gedit or nautilus and I get this error..http://pastebin.com/Z3wVyw5m
<Gnea> silverarrow: make sure you type it correctly:   lspci | grep VGA
<Gnea> silverarrow: that's the pipe character between the 'lspci' and 'grep' commands
<Senjai> middle, edit your linux line, delete quiet and splash (the defaults) and replace it with single
<Jetpack> cgkades: know of a way to (re)install packages without the use of sudo? :P  I can get stuff to my desktop from an external hd
<Senjai> middle, in grub
<middle> I only have one user if that is what you mean =s Or do you mean liket they autlogin
<ohsix> Senjai: setting your home directory to 777 is bad, and some apps will refuse to work when you do, too
<janhouse> How come that after updating my ubuntu server crontab -e is now empty?
<middle> ahcool
<Senjai> ohsix, it is just to get to boot, then he can reset
<Senjai> ohsix, I just went through this issue with someone last night
<silverarrow> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<bubble_> How can I enable effects in ubuntu in vmware ?
<Senjai> middle, odds are your computer isnt reading .ICEauthority
<cgkades> Jetpack: ummmmm... good point... cant you boot root from the cd? or something.. it's been a while
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: in short, hardware manufacturers rarely support Linux due to money. If the support was equal there would be little issue. Blame you hardware manufacturers. Companies like kodak and logitech flat refuse Linux support of any kind
<sirninja> ohsix: In my pm-suspend.log file, the last line is showing: "Mon Feb 21 11:40:13 CST 2011: performing suspend". So does that mean that it might be a kernel issue or something?
<Gnea> silverarrow: oh... you've got an ATI... so sorry to hear that... let's see if maybe they've got something for that, YET
<silverarrow> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<ohsix> Senjai: user mode setting is completely gone on a few drivers now too
<Gnea> !ati | silverarrow
<Bigbucks> Can someone help me with the issue of not being able to run commands under root without recieving an error?
<ubottu> silverarrow: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> silverarrow: go there...
<Senjai> middle, boot up in single user mode, bypasss root (its like b something) then chown (your user name) /home/username
<Bigbucks> I am trying to run commands such as opening gedit or nautilus and I get this error..http://pastebin.com/Z3wVyw5m
<Senjai> ohsix, I have to go, perhaps you can walk him through it
<ohsix> sirninja: well that's only one message of many, the one that made it to a log; there are actually a lot more that you wont see depending on where it fails
<Jetpack> cgkades: I guess I could use the recovery mode, where I can use sudo
<bullgard> llutz: You say:"what "hostid" gives you is a random number (mostly generated from ip-addresses/mac-addr)". Your statement contradicts 'man hostid': "hostid prints the numeric identifier for the current host."
<lastent> Hi, do you know any OCR app that works with chinese?
<Gnea> silverarrow: just take the first ATI-related link
<bc81> Bigbucks: try >> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bubble_> How can I enable effects in ubuntu in vmware ?
<ActionParsnip> bubble_: i'd ask in #vmware compiz is installed and will enable if 3D accelleration is available
<sirninja> ohsix: any advice. The reason this seems strange to me is suspend had been working perfectly for about a year now. And it seems that even if I go back to older kernels, the issue persists
<cgkades> Jetpack: i think thats about your only option right now, unless someone who knows more can chime in
<silverarrow> thanks guys
<azm> hi, I have problem with flash. It consumes over giga memory and 60 cpu, the process called plugin container, in chromium flash does not work at all
<uRock> middle, I edited the post already.
<silverarrow> so ATI isn't very good?
<noiro> Bonjour
<azm> Im not sure how to debug
<noiro> hy
<ActionParsnip> Azm: do you run 64bit ubuntu?
<azm> nope i686
<BluesKaj> Gnea, I changed themes with no luck on both gnome and kde regarding the fonts
<uRock> !fr | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<middle> uRock thanks, sorry bout that
<uRock> middle, no problem
<bubble_> ActionParsnip: thank you :) i just joined the channel
<Gnea> silverarrow: no, it's considered bottom-of-the-barrel since ATI/AMD refuse to support it the way that Intel and Nvidia have agreed to support their stuff. However, not all hope is lost...
<Gnea> BluesKaj: GTK is separate from gnome and kde.
<middle> senjai: When i add single should it come up with the recovery menu?
<noiro> ok tks
<llutz> bullgard: "numeric identifier" is just a unique number to identify a host. thats the purpose of hostid.  read man-pages (2) for gethostid/sethostid
<ActionParsnip> Silverarrow: they drop "old" chips and the open driver helps support them
<ohsix> sirninja: yea i had some of my own problems like that; one was the intel video drive for a time, the rest was cgroup-bin; you should try going into the bios and using the "restore defaults" thing, but figuring it out yourself you'll need more logging information
<Gnea> BluesKaj: you'll just need to find a theme that works right
<noiro> aurevoir
<silverarrow> when I bought this laptop I know nothing about computers at all, I only used the office package and browser
<Jetpack> cgkades: thanks for the help :P
<cgkades> Jetpack: sorry i wasnt too knowledgable on the subject
<cgkades> Jetpack: but you're welcome :)
<kermit> how does nautilus umount things that i need root to umount from the command line?
<Jetpack> cgkades: It seems to be a super-general problem, I wasn't expecting much. ^^
<ohsix> re: ati, yea; they let the cards be supported by the open driver after a grace period
<ActionParsnip> Azm: please target me by typing my nick (use tab to complete) i nearly missed your reply
<sirninja> ohsix: I'll give that a try. It would be much easier to track down the issue if it happened consistently, but currently it just seems random. :/
<azm> ActionParsnip, ah sorry.
<middle> uRock: any chance you could help me?
<ohsix> sirninja: yep, it's annoying; the intel thing was like that, are you running 10.04?
<silverarrow> gnea, actionparsnip, is that why my DVD player is so jerky showing films?
<Gnea> silverarrow: then this page is your likely salvation in that regard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sirninja> ohsix: I'm on 10.10. I do have an integrated intel video card though if that's what you're talking about
<middle> ohsix: Could you help me?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10480472#post10480472
<silverarrow> I use the totemplayer, for some reason VLC runs smooth
<Gnea> silverarrow: quite possibly, if the video driver isn't in sync with the video chipset, then anything outside of basic video processing will likely suffer
<BluesKaj> yes Gnea I realize that , but I've done a lot of searching about this problem and haven't found any solutions for larger monitors . It's difficult to visualize unless you try it on a larger screen like I use on this media server pc connected to a 42" plasma
<ActionParsnip> Azm: very weird, what version flash does about:config say you have?
<Gnea> silverarrow: and yes, VLC is pretty awesome
<uRock> middle, I am not that great with ATI issues.
<ohsix> sirninja: right, you might try the xorg-edgers ppa, it has updated drivers. but i haven't seen the failure as you describe it here in a long while; the patches were pushed into the regular driver
<goggle-eyed_bear> I'm from taiga. Roaarrrrr
<uRock> middle, I was lucky that we had no issues when I installed on the wife's HP
<ohsix> silverarrow: it sounds like you have no video acceleration
<Gnomer> Tarde.. Pessoal..
<Gnomer> Testando aqui o 10.10
<scott__> yo ubuntu is coming up since the last time i tried it, big improvemnets
<sirninja> ohsix: Hmm. Do you know if there's a process that's eating up the cpu and can't be killed if that could possibly be causing this?
<silverarrow> I need a new laptop
<middle> It has got rather enfuriating.. i am thinking it is the new Ati drivers maybe...
<uRock> !es | Gnomer
<ubottu> Gnomer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ohsix> sirninja: not likely, if you're talking about what i think you're talking about it's a kernel thread and will drain on suspend, is it kworker or something?
<Gnomer> meu Apt-get deu inguiço e agora naum quer mais instalar só se baixar os Pacotes q deram erro.. o que faço pra Limpar o Cache
<silverarrow> what brands are better for Ubuntu and linux? I am not getting a new fujitsu at least
<uRock> !es > Gnomer
<ubottu> Gnomer, please see my private message
<ohsix> sirninja: rather, kslowd*
<bc81> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Jetpack> silverarrow, heard acer, asus are good
<Gnea> silverarrow: I like Asus and Toshiba, HP tends to work well
<searchfgold> silverarrow, don't we all
<Gnomer> This Chat... is PT-BR
<bc81> !pt > Gnomer
<ubottu> Gnomer, please see my private message
<ohsix> smem -H | grep -v firefox | cut -b 70- | paste -sd+ | bc <- hax, shows all the memory everything uses other than firefox (593m here)
<silverarrow> thanks for the tip gnea
<sirninja> ohsix: I recently installed one program that has occasionally stopped working and starts eating up cpu.. it's just been buggy in general, I may see if that's part of it
<Gnea> silverarrow: I just got a cheap eeepc and dualboot xp and ubuntu netbook remix, everything works great, but it's not a powerful cpu for high-end video
<bubble_> can anyone help me with file sharing ? to be more precise mpio
<silverarrow> I bought a very expensive computer, that was suppose to be "vista ready" ha ha ha
<ohsix> Jetpack: acer has some pretty fragile stuff the last 6 years or so
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: bet you don't get support like _this_ in Windows
<Gnea> silverarrow: if I want to watch HD, I do it on my workstation: p4 dualcore 3ghz, 4g ddr2 ram, 500g hdd, nvidia geforce 9300 video
<silverarrow> intel celeron M processor 1,5GHx
<Jetpack> silverarrow, I don't think any computer is ever ready for vista. :P
<silverarrow> GHz I mean
<silverarrow> lol
<gnewb> Jetpack: ^5
<Gnea> silverarrow: I'm not sure which is worse: a celeron or an atom lol
<silverarrow> I don't know if vista is anymore, now it's Windows 7
<silverarrow> I had no idea the time
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: ironically, the netbook edition needs more RAM than the desktop
<intok> What tweaks are there for a Radeon 7500? I'm only getting 58fps in GLXGears. GLXInfo: http://pastebin.com/je8yqmFc
<juk> silverarrow: try here tutorial http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/fedora-14-linux-and-ati-radeon-drivers-installation-how-to.html
<azm> ActionParsnip, what should  Ifilter to find version of flash in about config please ?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: define "expensive" ;)
<jorick> #bbcode
<bubble_> ActionParsnip: Can you help me with file sharing for ubuntu to ubuntu transfer, to be more precise, fcoe
<Gnea> juk: why would you provide a tutorial based on fedora?
<bc81> azm: try about:plugins maybe
<silverarrow> computer sellers are sneaky animals
<ohsix> intok: glxgears is not a benchmark
<ActionParsnip> bubble_: use samba
<silverarrow> don't trust them
<ohsix> intok: and it sounds like you have vsync on anyways
<Gnea> silverarrow: careful about that tutorial, it's for fedora, not ubuntu - they're both linux, but they use different package management systems and other things
<ActionParsnip> bubble_: its quick and dirty :)
<bubble_> ActionParsnip: Is it better ?
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, I bout this laptop for about 1200£ not office included
<bubble_> ActionParsnip: Dirty ?
<ohsix> silverarrow: i don't know about the ati driver status; but if it exists it's available in the xorg-edgers ppa
<silverarrow> a bit after vista was launched officially
<gnewb> Gnea: If Alien is installed and enabled then RPMs and other such can be integrated or added to the kernel?
<intok> ohsix Well the 7500 is an ancient card, how do you disable vsync then?
<ActionParsnip> bubble_: there is no better, as that implies a best which never exists
<Gnea> gnewb: it would still provide to be more problematic than following a proper tutorial
<Mimosita> server irc.chat zona.org
<silverarrow> If I had known a bit more about computers at the time, I could have bouth a much better machine for exactly the same price, I see better machines now for sale for like 400£
<bc81> samba for ubuntu > ubuntu?  i always thought nfs was faster
<gnewb> Gnea: Aye,
<ohsix> intok: try an app that can do it itself, or force it off, but glxgears still isnt'a  benchmark
<bubble_> ActionParsnip: Do I have to download it ?
<azm> ActionParsnip, Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<ActionParsnip> bubble_: samba plugs nicely into nautilus, or the smb.conf file is childishly simple
<scott__> are there any subversion gui clients for ubuntu?
<bubble_> ActionParsnip: and i'm childishly beginner
<bc81> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<gnewb> silverarrow: Here is the Ubuntu Hardware Guide:> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<intok> ohsix well its the only 3d anythng I thing this R100 series card can actually run
<ActionParsnip> Bubble_: Samba is in the repos like your updates and software you have installed
<bc81> scott__: never used it, but there is RapidSVN in the Ubuntu Software Center
<boobsbr> how do I get the "show desktop button" to show my desktop instead of bringing up all my minimized windows?
<ActionParsnip> Azm: could try find 10.1 someplace. See if its
<uRock> bubble_, just right-click the folder that you want to share and it will be visible on the network
<bubble_> ActionParsnip: i'll just check it
<Gnea> silverarrow: Don't let yourself feel down because you don't know about everything - we were all noobs at one point or another in that regard, you'll figure it out
<ActionParsnip> Nicer
<silverarrow> where I live some of the low price chains have a brand called Acer, some have ubuntu installed
<Gnea> silverarrow: Acer is decent
<bc81> boobsbr: click it again?  i dont know :/
<ohsix> intok: what about tremulous or bloboats?
<Mimosita> hello
<Mimosita> someone can heklpt to me with this chat, please?
 * ActionParsnip thinks acer are cheap, in a bad way
<uRock> !ask | Mimosita
<ubottu> Mimosita: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, for what it's worth acer used to be considered crappy but the last few yrs their stuff is pretty competitive from a quality standpoint
<boobsbr> bc81: is there a way to get this to minimize all the windows instead of bringing them up before showing the desktop?
<bubble_> uRock: it said i need to download a package for sharing
<silverarrow> I see
<Mimosita> this is so dificult to me, my english is not good :(
<azm> ActionParsnip, you mean probably from offcial repos from internet
<uRock> click to allow it
<ohsix> BluesKaj: that is to say, they're all bad now
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: they used to be, but certainly not as bad as gateway
<uRock> click to allow it bubble_
<silverarrow> I have regarded HP highly and until recently macs too
<ohsix> BluesKaj: you will basically be told to buy a new computer for any problem you ask of their technical support tho, that's the killer
<intok> ohsix trem won't run faster then a slide show on a geforce 6200 (NV44), the Radeon 7500 isn't even half as fast
<bubble_> uRock: i did its downloading
<Mimosita> someone spanish...
<Oer> Mimosita, your english is good.
<Gnea> macs aren't bad, but they are their own beast - whatever you do, never get a mac air
<uRock> !es | Mimosita
<ubottu> Mimosita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> ohsix, well my crappy 500buck laptop has survived several yrs so far
<Mimosita> thaks oer but the most things i not understand...
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: nothing is that bad. Even Dan systems were better than Gateway's
<silverarrow> I almost did, because of the thin light build Gnea
<ActionParsnip> Silverarrow: thin and light is common now
<ohsix> BluesKaj: good
<Rav_> bash.org vs vrlogrs.com -- which is better?
<chasr_> My Acer started getting stress cracks and loose hinges afetr about 3 yrs
<ohsix> Rav_: this isn't the place to conduct a pole
<Gnea> silverarrow: the problem with the macbook air is that the cpu instructions are split - if you try to install Ubuntu or any other OS, for that matter, the CPU won't know what to do and it will permanently freeze it up, rendering the system 100% useless, except perhaps as a paperweight
<ohsix> Rav_: a poll even
<ActionParsnip> Rav_: why not use both???
<ohsix> Gnea: whaaaaaaaat
<BluesKaj> ohsix, yeah well HP and Dell never impressed me with their so called support either
<Gnea> ohsix: it's true
<uRock> another Mac fail
<bc81> boobsbr: i don't understand...it should minimize all the windows...it does for me at least
<ohsix> Gnea: if it is it's not the "cpu instructions" it's how stuff is installed on the SSD
<silverarrow> gnea, I had luck there than, this laptop was a bit cheaper lol
<sveta> hi
<silverarrow> Mac and Apple are sneaky too
<Flyingfox_> I accidently deleted my internet indicator on the taskbar and i cant find it on the "add applet" menu
<ActionParsnip> I buy from companies supporting Linux if I can. They deserve money
<ohsix> uRock: i love your comments! you in fact don't know anything about them aside from your own prejudice
<Gnea> ohsix: that could be it too.... supposedly there's a fix for that
<uRock> ohsix, nice accusations
<silverarrow> selling faulty macbooks that have been previously sold
<sveta> exit
<ohsix> Gnea: yea, i can understand how it might be bodged by an auto installer right off, but people who know about efi and stuff can make sure all the good bits stay where they are
<bc81> boobsbr: press Windows Key + D
<ActionParsnip> Flyingfox_: press ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet
<ohsix> uRock: it's no accusation, you just did it again: 11:12 < uRock> another Mac fail
<uRock> silverarrow, no sense overpaying for the same hardware you can get in a Dell
<boobsbr> bc81: thx
<ohsix> uRock: i'ts not the same hardware
<Gnea> ohsix: exactly. but for someone that's entirely new to the arena, I wouldn't recommend it.
<ActionParsnip> Urock: amen
<silverarrow> uRock, true, so dell is worth checking out?
<silverarrow> did you hear the story about the chip in apple printers?
<ohsix> Gnea: still, not "split cpu instructions"
<YankDownUnder> I wouldn't give Dell money if I could avoid it.
<ohsix> silverarrow: i'm sure it's not on topic
<silverarrow> true
<Gnea> dell's alright, but I'd avoid it
<Flyingfox_> ActionParsnip Nothing happens
<ohsix> uRock: where can you get a lithium polymer battery in a dell?
<ActionParsnip> Ohsix: maybe but apples ratio of proverbial bang compared to buck is a negative incline
<Pici> !ot
<uRock> silverarrow, all brands have their good and bad products
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silverarrow> Gnea, for which reason?
<gnewb> I like the Zotac, but I do not know anyone that has one or has tested one.
<Gnea> ohsix: well, that's somewhat true
<Gnea> gnewb: I do
<uRock> ohsix, why do I need a battery for a desktop?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: if you're going to just put ubuntu on it, that's probably true
<Gnea> gnewb: on a zotac right now
<silverarrow> well,  topic is Ubuntu comparable hardware and laptops
<ohsix> uRock: you know what that right there is, that's moving the goal post; you said you can get the same hardware from dell, i proposed a situation where that wasn't true; you changed the question
<ActionParsnip> Flyingfox_: then readd the indicator applet to the panel, sounds like you removed it
<gnewb> Gnea: go off-topic a moment please?
<uRock> ohsix, my asus gets longer battery time than any Apple I have seen
<ohsix> uRock: and as silverarrow just said; we've been talking about laptops the entire time
<Gnea> gnewb: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ohsix> uRock: that's an anecdote
<azm> where do I find older version in packages.ubuntu ?
<jrib> azm: why?
<ohsix> uRock: you can get 12 hours on a decent notebook with the lithium polymer batteries.
<danub> hey all
<uRock> ohsix, how is it an anecdote when I have compared stats with apple owners?
<Flyingfox_> ActionParsnip i did remove it, and im trying to re add it.  But i cant find it in the "add applet to taskbar" options menu
<azm> jrib, I need flash 10.1
<azm> it should be possible
<ActionParsnip> Urock: use a light de/wm and it will go longer ;)
<silverarrow> amz, just ceck for recommended packages for earlier versions
<uRock> ohsix, My asus gets that time as well
<ohsix> uRock: it's an anecdote because you just as well might have made it up
<ohsix> uRock: model number?
<middle> How can i remove catalyst 11.2?
<uRock> ohsix, so we can say the same about the stats you just gave
<ActionParsnip> Flyingfox_:rightclick panel -> add item
<jrib> azm: why do you need 10.1?
<danub> got a problem trying to update from 10.4 to 10.10. it tells me that "an unresolvebale problem occured while calculating upgrade. 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages" how do I un-held a package?
<ohsix> uRock: that you can get 12 hours is, that the average published life far exceeds lithium ion is not
<jrib> danub: do you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed?
<azm> jrib, Because the lastest version cause to freeze system, via plugin container
<danub> not that i am aware of, how do i check?
<jrib> azm: you're using 64bit?
<Flyingfox_> ActionParsnip, alright im there.  Now what?
<jrib> danub: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ohsix> uRock: http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html 10 hours published battery time with wireless on, again; what's the model number for your asus?
<ActionParsnip> Jrib:.azm's flash (32bit) is chewing 1gb RAM. I recommended trying the older version to test
<bencc> I'm trying to use in a script "exec sudo -u $RUNNER_USER -i $0 $@" but getting "-sh: ./myscript: not found"
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: 1gb rss?
<danub> jrib: it came back with stuff. installed and candidate
<ActionParsnip> Flyingfox_: add the i
<bubble_> uRock: Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)
<bencc> when I run the script with "sudo -u myuser ./myscript" it works
<uRock> ohsix, the stats given for my hardware is for Windows, they have no Ubuntu stats
<bencc> why there is a difference?
<danub> jrib: do i need to uninstall nouveau first?
<shachaf> bencc: Because of the -i. :-)
<ohsix> uRock: ubuntu has nothing to do with it; and all to do with what they measured with, model number?
<jrib> danub: then it's installed, remove it and try your upgrade again.  See the bottom of the 10.04 → 10.10 upgrade page from ubottu for a link to the relevant bug (if you care)
<jrib> !upgrade > danub
<ubottu> danub, please see my private message
<shachaf> bencc: Specifically, it changes directory, so ./myscript is no longer the path to your script.
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: ram. GT540 phone on a bus with normal fi
<bencc> shachaf: it's so small I didn't see it :). thanks. trying to fix it
<danub> ok, i will read up on this
<ActionParsnip> Fingers == hell
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: ram is a lot of things though, theres vm size, theres rss, theres USS
<bubble_> uRock: Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)
<uRock> ohsix, that is BS, I have run the XP that came with it and got way less battery life out of it, OS does make a big difference
<frankbro> Anyone have an idea what /etc/bash_completion.d/apport_completion: line 129: `_apport-bug': not a valid identifier error could be related to ?
<Flyingfox_> ActionParsnip add the i...?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: rss is the important one, and "actual use"
<ActionParsnip> !panels | flyingfox_
<ubottu> flyingfox_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mouka> I have recently installed ubuntu, updated everything. But the headphone does not work when inserted in the jack
<mouka> I have a HP 6735b laptop
<ohsix> uRock: it's not BS; it's base-line, it's not material what difference the OS makes, you can reasonably expect to get 10 hours with a macbook
<ActionParsnip> Ohsix: good point
<uRock> ohsix, and you could probably get a longer life using a lighter OS
<ohsix> uRock: but i'm just badgering you, and i know you won't provide the information anyways; but in a matchup of lithium ion vs. lithium polymer, lipo always wins; and you can't get a dell with lipo in it
<mouka> anybody know how I can update the sound driver? I am not even sure it's the sound driver. But I can't think of any other solutions
<middle> ohsix: 'Virtual packages like 'xorg-driver-gflrx' cannot be remove. Would you have any idea how i can remove it?
<jrib> frankbro: what are you doing to get the error?
<ohsix> uRock: unimportant, think about what the subject really is; "you shouldn't pay more for hardware you can get from dell"
<frankbro> jrib: Compiling amd codeanalyst from source
<ohsix> uRock: and the fact that you have visible disdain and no real facts to back up your dislike of apple
<jrib> frankbro: too general
<mouka> anybody knows why when I plug my headphone in my laptop jack, I don't hear anything coming from headphones, sound comes out of laptop speakers?
<uRock> ohsix, what I have said is factual
<jrib> uRock, ohsix: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<frankbro> jrib: During the ./configure step
<bencc> shachaf: where can I read about the -i flag? I can't see it in the sudo manpage
<ohsix> uRock: no, you mistake your bias and opinion as fact, when it isn't
<mouka> anybody knows why when I plug my headphone in my laptop jack, I don't hear anything coming from headphones, sound comes out of laptop speakers?
<middle> jrib: 'Virtual packages like 'xorg-driver-gflrx' cannot be remove. Would you have any idea how i can remove it?
<shachaf> bencc: I can.
<ohsix> uRock: you demonstrate it with your hyperbole and your evasiveness
<ohsix> jrib: ok
<shachaf> bencc: Are we looking at the same man page? :-)
<uRock> ohsix, you are saying my mac owning friends are lying when they tell me what time they get out of their hardware?
<bencc> shachaf: probably not. looking again
<bc81> !patience | mouka
<ubottu> mouka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrib> middle: remove an actual package I guess?  what's the context for your question?
<jrib> mouka: you might try http://bugs.ubuntu.com to see if it's a known issue
<ohsix> uRock: they aren't telling me, and i have no proof or way of knowing what your friends told you; i have no way of knowing these people even exist or if you didn't manufacture the entire thing, i could take your word for it ... but you still haven't provided that model number.
<jrib> ohsix, uRock: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, that's the place for this discussion
<intel352> how can I check to see if there are any backports from natty to maverick, for php5?
<azm> ActionParsnip, so I tried older version same bad result
<ohsix> i don't think there is a place for such talk :D public beatdown is the best you get
<jrib> intel352: enable backports and check.  Or use packages.ubuntu.com
<middle> jrib: nevermind i think i figured it out =] and this is my context: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10480472#post10480472
<danub> holy crap, an hour to update. did that much really change between 10.04 and 10.10?
<intel352> jrib: thanks
<ohsix> middle: what says it can't be removed?
<nikolay> ciao
<uRock> ohsix, manufacturer stats are uninportant as has been proven manufacturers do lie about stats for sales
<jrib> frankbro: does it happen when compiling other software/
<azm> meh, it shows 10.2 but I nstalled 10.1
<Flyingfox_> ActionParsnip It didnt give me back the internet icon still.  It reset everythign else though
<ohsix> danub: updated packages are all over the place, you're basically getting a ton of them, even when stuff doesn't change much
<azm> it must get automatic update or something
<bc81> azm mind if i ask what the problem you're havin gis?  just curious (plus i joined late)
<frankbro> jrib: My first time seeing this
<wng-> Does ubuntu 10.04 support booting off a mdRAID10 partition
<middle> woooooooo
<homunculus> quick question: how long should it take to boot from a USB on a netbook? i was trying yesterday and it was taking longer than 30 minutes so I gave up
<azm> bc81, flash (32bit) is chewing 1gb RAM and 60 cpu
<ohsix> uRock: again, completely besides the point, you are conflating fact and fiat; and you still haven't provided the model number, this is also offtopic for the channel, i ask that if you're going to continue presenting your opinion as fact, do it somewhere elses, i personally will call it every time i see it
<azm> maybe I should reinstall the flash installer too
<ActionParsnip> Mouka add: options snd-hda-intel model=hp  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<uRock> ohsix, now that you have lost, you are trying to end the conversation that you started?
<Pici> uRock, ohsix: You've already been asked to cease this discussion here.  Please move to #ubuntu-offtopic or desist.
<alisalaah> Is there any disadvantage to using sudo tasksel install lamp-server over installing AMP by themselves?
<ohsix> uRock: model number, or buy a laptop with a lithium polymer battery from dell. full stop. you made the assertions, we've all lost
<jrib> frankbro: hmm... are dashes maybe not legal characters in that context?
<bc81> you guys are going to get the kops called on you
<uRock> whatever....
<bc81> *claps*
<pushpop-> I just attached an external esata hd to my computer how would I browse to it in CLI?
<juk> thanks everybody!
<ohsix> you messed up my windows :\
<wng-> pushpop-: mount the disk device to a directory and cd into it
<pushpop-> on my desktop its mounted
<pushpop-> I see it
<pushpop-> but where on the filesystem is it located
<frankbro> jrib: I have no idea
<noob> Grrr fresh install of Ubuntu netbook edition leaves me with a load of driver problems
<wng-> pushpop-: type in mount, it wil list devices that are mounted and where they are mounted
<jrib> frankbro: alright, one sec, trying to look it up
<pushpop-> wng- thanks!
<Elssha> hi
<bc81> hi Elssha
<duke3d> does anyone play Quake Live on Linux in here?
<Elssha> hi bc
<Chikokishi> I have 10.04 and i cant find the option to upgrade to 10.10 in the update manager.
<Elssha> anyone familiar with nvram-wakeup?
<bubble_> dr_willis: i installed the kubuntu-desktop package but its making it heavy, ubuntu is going slow
<xangua> Chikokishi: software centre>edit>sources>update
<Elssha> anyone familiar with nvram-wakeup?
<azm> ok, downgrade helped
<frankbro> jrib: I saw a forum saying not to use #! /bin/sh at top but #!/bin/bash instead, trying that
<Onryo> Seems there might be a bug in Mavericks X-server or X.Org. A few days ago the color black became transparent. If I watch a flash video, start a VMware vm, use wine the color black stays transparent. Using Nvidia blob drivers with a 210 card.
<Chikokishi> xangua what is software centre? is that the package manager?
<azm> also good link for all version of software http://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu/
<Chikokishi> xangua nevermind i found it
<jrib> frankbro: hmm, at the top of what?
<Elssha> anyone familiar with nvram-wakeup?
<frankbro> jrib: the configure file that is made
<ohsix> Elssha: you could ask a question people that were might answer
<jrib> frankbro: I see, strange that it would be sourcing bash completion files somehow anyway
<Elssha> so many new ppl popping in i figured i might find someone familiar with it
<Elssha> i've been trying to get it to work
<Elssha> but i got back an error about my mainboard not being supported
<damiankuba> witam
<Elssha> and that i'm supposed to send it somewhere but not the details
<Elssha> hejka kuba
<damiankuba> jestem 1 raz na linuxie :)
<jrib> !pl | damiankuba
<ubottu> damiankuba: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<frankbro> jrib: Nope, didnt solve it :(
<ad_kastelijn_khv> when i login i have to choose a session. Up to last time, I did not have to. How can i get rid of this??
<juk> yaiks, so nice now
<Elssha> anyone familiar with nvram-wakeup?   I need to know how i'm supposed to send the mainboard info to get it supported
<Elssha> or a different way to get the computer to power on (from suspend) automatically
<raven> possible to install an ubuntu system booting up sysresccd?
<bullgard> llutz: I presume that you meant "read man-pages (3)" and not "read man-pages (2). -- '~$ man 2 gethostid' says: "sethostid()  sets a unique 32-bit identifier for the current machine.  The 32-bit identifier is intended to be unique among all Unix systems in existence.  This normally resembles the Internet address for the local machine, as returned by gethostbyname(3), and thus usually never...
<bullgard> ...needs to be set." What is the purpose of this "unique 32-bit identifier for the current machine"?
<jrib> frankbro: I'm asking #bash about the '-'... getting conflicting responses :)
<danub> jrib, what you asking for?
<aeon-ltd> is there a channel for wireless router talk?
<Elssha> or a different way to get the computer to power on (from suspend) automatically
<Elssha> anyone familiar with nvram-wakeup?   I need to know how i'm supposed to send the mainboard info to get it supported
<jrib> danub: if '-' is a legal character in a function name
<Elssha> or a different way to get the computer to power on (from suspend) automatically
<llutz> bullgard: just to identify a machine, some software-licenses use it. and no, i meant "man 2 gethostid/sethostid"
<danub> i think it is as long as it doesn't start with the dash
<bc81> !patience | Elssha, have you created a thread on the forum?  might get some help there
<ubottu> Elssha, have you created a thread on the forum?  might get some help there: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ad_kastelijn_khv> when i login i have to choose a session. Up to last time, I did not have to. How can i get rid of this??
<raven> possible to run the ubuntu installation booting up sysresccd?
<gbsr> so this "me" menu when adding things like irc/msn etc. how does it work? does it just sync to your preferred IM software or what?
<tiger_> ciao
<ohsix> raven: anythings possible, but is there a reason using the iso images provided isn't acceptable?
<kayque> oi
<ohsix> the kayque is a lie
<frankbro> jrib: Its compiling from source, I doubt amd would make such a stupid mistake and I wouldnt be the first asking about this problem no ?
<kayque> tem gente ai
<frankbro> jrib: I though it was more a problem with a install of mine or something
<kayque> eu vou sair falou
<ohsix> frankbro: i lost my buffer when i was kicked, what was your problem?
<bullgard> man 2 gethostid
<juk> ohsix: you can always read logs...
<ohsix> juk: if i had them
<IanWizard> How can I change the timezone from the command line.
<jrib> frankbro: well /etc/bash_completion.d/apport_completion provides completion for apport, it's not something that would get used during compile at all
<ohsix> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata isn't it?
<frankbro> ohsix: Trying to compile amd codeanalyst from source. Getting an error during the ./configure step. /etc/bash_completion.d/apport_completion: line 129: `_apport-bug': not a valid identifier
<ad_kastelijn_khv> when i login i have to choose a session. Up to last time, I did not have to. How can i get rid of this??
<Linda_92> helo, I was planning to buy a new laptop.. But I wonder if there is a laptop model that is 100% ubuntu compatible.. is there such thing? or should I analyze every laptop hardware peice (video card, sound card, wlan, etc...)
<ohsix> frankbro: ah to that, i wouldn't be surprised if that was overlooked, not really a stupid mistake
<Elssha> ubottu; what part of the forum would i post this in?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ohsix> frankbro: the only way it would know about it is trying to parse the output of the "set" bash builtin
<ChogyDan> Linda_92: what kind of laptop?
<IanWizard> ad_kastelijn_khv, system72
<erUSUL> !hcl | Linda_92
<ubottu> Linda_92: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Elssha> bc81: what part of the forum would i post this in?
<ad_kastelijn_khv> IanWizard, what do you mean?
<edoardo> ciao ragazzi
<Linda_92> ChogyDan: I like Dell and HP the most.. but if there is toshiba or some some other vendor you prefer please advice..
<guntbert> !it | edoardo
<ubottu> edoardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IanWizard> ad_kastelijn_khv, google system72, they make laptops.  (or system76)
<ohsix> IanWizard: try dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<bullgard> llutz: Ah! Thank you for explaining. --  A minor supplementing question: If I tpye 'man 2 gethostid' Maverick will present a page headlined: "GETHOSTID(3), Linux Programmer's Manual, GETHOSTID(3)." Why changes the digit 2 to 3?
<gbsr> if you're going laoptop, stay away from hp. they have a crippled bios and the new ones comes with switchble hybrid graphics, which ubuntu has a lot of problems with. my dv6 second gen is forced to run on the intel card, keeping the ati card shutoff.
<WRStone> I'm attempting to create my first package for inclusion in my PPA. It's quite simple: just a collection of Truetype fonts that I always install and would rather do it via a .deb than manually install every time I bring up a new box.
<WRStone> This should be fairly straightforward: ultimately, all that happens is a bunch of .ttf files get copied to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/wrstone.com, and the font cache is rebuilt. However, I've been banging my head on the package creation for a couple of days without much success. I've built RPM packages for this before, but the Debian package is apparently an order of magnitude more complex.
<WRStone> Any comments, suggestions, advice, assistance, or nasty remarks would be appreciated.
<ohsix> IanWizard: but you can also change it from the calendar widget
<FloodBot1> WRStone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> Linda_92: no I dont, but I think you gotta check each part of the hardware, as you said
<ad_kastelijn_khv> ianwizard, I am only looking for a solution for the selection of session at the beginning at login
<LeGambitteur> hi there
<IanWizard> ad_kastelijn_khv, sorry, wrong nick :)
<klj613-> im trying to install netbeans-php i downloaded the sh file and run it as a program but nothing happens
<frankbro> ohsix, jbrie: If not, do you know any tool to do thread profiling for an amd processor. Im thinking multithreading timeline, like vtune for intel
<IanWizard> Linda_92, google system72 (or system76)  they make ubuntu laptops.
<ohsix> WRStone: you just need more than a spec file :D you can try apt-get source and using one of the existing font packages if you want an example
<ad_kastelijn_khv> ianwizard, i thought so, no hard feelings, it is really crowed here!!
<llutz> bullgard: seems its the same page in section 2 and 3, i don't know
<ohsix> frankbro: nope, only simulators; most sampling profilers should be good enough, they wont instrument binaries though
<Linda_92> IanWizard: did you try these laptops? are they reliable.. I never heard of them...
<ad_kastelijn_khv> when i login i have to choose a session. Up to last time, I did not have to. How can i get rid of this??
<IanWizard> ohsix, but I'm trying to do it from the command line, I don't have the calendar widget.
<ohsix> IanWizard: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<IanWizard> ad_kastelijn_khv, choosing a session should be optional.
<cgiovanny> hola
<WRStone> ohsix: Trust me, I've tried.  For some reason, the build objects that my .tar.gz isn't a tarfile and stops.
<IanWizard> ohsix, thank you, that did the trick ;D
<ad_kastelijn_khv> ianwizard, how then. all i know is i get session id ad and default to choose from
<danub> is there a file on a linux system that tells me about the system? what operating system it's running, what version, disk space, hardware, etc?
<ohsix> WRStone: you might need a private key to sign things and say its legit, i'm positive the debian wiki has something to say about it
<s0u][ight> hello, what is the name of the volume indicator in unity?
<Chelsea> Hi all... ^-Z in Gvim doesnt' drop to shell in 10.10. Is that normal?
<IanWizard> ad_kastelijn_khv, is this like a popup or something?  or it it the little dropdown at the bottom?
<erUSUL> danub: no not a single file has all that info
<dr_willis> danub,  theres /proc/ with lots of files with loits of info. :) like cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dr_willis> danub,  theres some tools that gather all the info and make a nice report.. but i forget their names  'hwinfo' perhaps.
<klj613-> im trying to install netbeans-php i downloaded the sh file and run it as a program but nothing happens
<ad_kastelijn_khv> ianwizard, it looks like a dropdown at the bottum when i did login
<Prinler> i think this applies to me http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_Analog_Sound_DVI_to_HDMI Can someone help me with one of the steps? it wont let me open a file.. dunno why
<danub> only 1200 more packages to download :(
<danub> ill be back in like 2 hours lol
<WRStone> ohsix: I've got my key, and it's uploaded.  I'm not getting to that part, yet.  I can generate the ./debian directory, edit the files appropriately, but the build step dies complaining that my tarball isn't one.  Googling the error only gives me the source code from various scripts, not the reason for the message.  'Cause it's definitely a gzipped tarball.  ;)
<lighta> 1200 package ??
<danub> updating from 10.04 to 10.10
<lighta> ahh ok
<danub> taking FOREVER....
<rcaskey> I'v got my choice between an ATI FireProTM  V4800, a Quadro FX 580, a Quadro FX 380, a Quadro NVS 295, and an ATI FireProTM 2260. Which one is gonna give me the least headaches with compiz?
<pog> are there know problem with the dhclient function, not to bring the correct Nameservers?
<lighta> and yet, hope you don't have issue haha
<damiankuba> czesc wszystkim
<danub> oh well. i didnt wanna do any work today anyway lol. Cya later (thanks for the info on updating jrib)
<ohsix> WRStone: i mean signing the source package, like the .dsc for the source package
<ChogyDan> WRStone: can you link to the buildlog?
<khafra> I just installed the latest updates, rebooted, and now 10 seconds after logging in I can no longer access any active elements of Gnome
<danub> lol lighta yeah, im hoping it goes ok. the nouvea thing threw me for a loop, but thats squared away now and hopefully wont be an issue
<pog> at the moment I have a strange problem, that resolv.conf get "strange" Nameservers. Under QEMU the Nameservers in case of dhcp are wrong.
<khafra> Can't move windows around, click on menus, anything
<khafra> This is a terminal window I opened before the gui freeze.
<Jessen> Good evening, everyone =)
<dr_willis> khafra,  do you have a title bar at the top f the windows?
<khafra> dr_willis: Yup
<ohsix> khafra: try ctrl+alt+f1, then ctrl+alt+f7 to switch to a console and back; some grabs can do that and if you're lucky it'll break it
<dr_willis> khafra,  odd. Not sure what to suggest then.   'metacity --replace' might kick it in the head also.
<khafra> dr_willis: No luck switching to any of my consoles--already had to do that a few times to try rebooting
<wjlroe> If I boot with a monitor connected to VGA on my laptop - the login screen never appears, it hangs on the ubuntu logo - anyone know why that is?
<khafra> I mean, ohsix
<ohsix> khafra: if you can't switch than that's interesting indeed
<khafra> ohsix: I can switch, it just doesn't help
<ohsix> ok
<khafra> I'll have to quit irssi to try metacity --replace
<ad_kastelijn_khv> when i login i have to choose a session. Up to last time, I did not have to. How can i get rid of this??
<ohsix> khafra: can you login on the terminal and do DISPLAY=:0 xlsclients
<mehdi> does anyone knows how can i setup windows VPN connection in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> irssi can run shell commands.
<dr_willis>   /exec somthing   i recall
<ohsix> mehdi: what type of vpn is it? network-manager can do almost all of them, you just need to install the packages for the vpn type
<jrib> frankbro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/596149 is *somewhat* relevant
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 596149 in apport (Ubuntu) "gdm can't login to any session" [Undecided,New]
<mehdi> well its example.pbk and i wanto set it
<mix22891> how can i change the lunguge, please ?
<mix22891> to mine
<mehdi> but i donno how
<chadi> How can I get the name of the wi-fi network I am connected to using the terminal and without requiring root access?
<ohsix> mehdi: that's a phone book file, i'm not sure how its related
<nox> Salut all
<erUSUL> chadi: iwconfig wlan0
<pushpop-> what is the command to install a .deb in ubuntu?
<mehdi> @ohsix well it comes from windows and it contains vpn info
<chadi> erUSUL: thank you :)
<jrib> pushpop-: gdebi or dpkg -i.  But make sure your deb is for your ubuntu version
<erUSUL> pushpop-: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<pushpop-> ok
<frankbro> jrib: setting back the /bin/sh link to dash makes it work and I can also login from the normal gdm login screen. ?
<jrib> frankbro: you need to read the comments for it be *somewhat* relevant
<khafra> Nope, didn't help
<frankbro> jrib: so my bin/sh link would be broken?
<ohsix> chadi: nm-tool can show all the network manager state, too
<jrib> frankbro: I'm not suggesting you do anything in that bug report, just that it may have useful information
<ohsix> mehdi: you'd need the info out of the file before you could hope to connect with it
<khafra> I have a tail -f going on /var/log/messages, and nothing comes up when everything stops working
<chadi> ohsix: thank you, will try that too
<jrib> frankbro: like I said, if you don't really care, just move the file temporarily, compile, then put it back.  You don't need the completion really...
<mix22891> can i change the system lunguge from english to hebrew ?
<ohsix> chadi: if you want to change networkmanager settings, that's to nmcli ... for some reason :] (but credentials people use come from nm-applet! so it's somewhat confusing)
<mehdi> @ohsix well it runs with gedit and have so many things plus if u put that file in windows it turns out to be conection
<jrib> mix22891: sure, at the login screen you can select your language
<ohsix> mix22891: System -> Administration -> Language support
<mehdi> and all i need is how to use it in linux
<mickster04> hey, so i installed ubunt and put grub on sda1 which is where windows is, now i can't boot into windows
<mickster04> it just loops to grub all the time
<meLon> How do I tell scp to be quiet and not print every file it is copying to terminal?  Should I just direct output to /dev/null ?
<chadi> ohsix: nope, I just want to read it for proxy configuration settings
<bencahill_> hmm, /proc/cpuinfo tells me this CPU is running at 1000MHz, yet it should be a 1.8, what should I do? :-/
<wasiakp89> ohsix, you're dea* right!
<ohsix> chadi: well it's always good to give the whole bag for related tasks if you can
<erUSUL> meLon: man scp --> -q      Quiet mode: disables the progress meter as well as warning and diagnostic messages from ssh(1).
<pushpop-> is there a way to tell if you are on ubuntu 32 or 64bit?
<Loshki> meLon: try -q for quiet mode in scp
<jrib> pushpop-: uname -m
<khafra> ohsix: This time, the GUI started working again, about 20 seconds after it froze. Still nothing on /var/log/messages
<pushpop-> x86_64?? means what
<pushpop-> 64bit?
<ohsix> wasiakp89: thankfully you can clear most of the confusion, and even have networkmanager connect before you log in if you mark a connection as "available to all users" in the connection properties from nm-applet
<ohsix> khafra: try ~/.xsession-errors
<bencahill_> pushpop-: yeah
<pushpop-> thx
<guntbert> pushpop-: yes, and i386 = 32
<pushpop-> kk
<ohsix> khafra: and xlsclients, it shows everything connected and the culprit is somewhere in there
<bencahill_> guntbert: although I thought ubuntu used "amd64" to designate 64-bit... :-/
<meLon> thanks erUSUL Loshki
<guntbert> bencahill_: it used to, long ago
<ohsix> wasiakp89: it's actually nice networkmanager can get credentials from lots of places, it just happens that nm-applet uses the keyring, which is also good; but if you're trying to get wifi up from single user mode, getting stuff out of the key and giving it to networkmanager is Hard(TM)
<bencahill_> guntbert: ah, k
<kl0x> hi people
<kl0x> I have a simple question
<guntbert> !ask | kl0x
<ubottu> kl0x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wasiakp89> ok
<bencahill_> so, anyone know why my sempron is running slower than it should?
<kl0x> when I try to change my user , I am asked for the user again, can I change that behaviour
<mkanyicy> kl0x, your question is soooo simple!
<kl0x> you're right,
<kl0x> lol it is
<guntbert> !sudo | kl0x
<ubottu> kl0x: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bencahill_> kl0x: what do you mean "I am asked for the user again"?
<Elssha> is giving your BIOS version a security risk?
<kl0x> Ok, I've got three users and I'm using user A, I want to change the session to user B and it goes to gdm login and asks me the user and password
<kl0x> I'd prefer to be asked for the pass rightaway
<Elssha> not too sure what that is so...
<jrib> kl0x: how would it know the user you want to switch to?
<kl0x> Because it gives me that option
<kl0x> that's what I dont understand
<jrib> kl0x: ah, in that case it's stupid :)
<kl0x> I do not choose "Change session" or "Close session"
<kl0x> I choose user name directly
<llutz> Elssha: its the version-number of your machines BIOS, nothing to worry about
<kl0x> It was the same behaviour in 10.04
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you again very much for your help.
<Elssha> okay, just wanted to make sure i wasn't putting something sensitive on the forums
<jrib> kl0x: might check http://bugs.ubuntu.com while you wait
<wasiakp89> elssha - it's charming
<llutz> Elssha: have you checked if "rtcwake" works with your machine and could replace nvram-wakeup?
<UsrNckTry1> Hello. :) If I use Gufw (GUI for Uncomplicated Firewall) and set it to "allow" incoming and deny outgoing (connections), will it hinder my ability to use programs such as XChat or Transmission?
<UsrNckTry1> sorry, to deny incoming and allow outgoing
<lostson> UsrNckTry1: shouldnt as long as you set things up right
<I_L_L> hey everyone
<erUSUL> UsrNckTry1: xchat no problem. bittorrent can work with ports blocked but worls best with it open.
<kl0x> I didn't think about it
<supertux432> anyone use virtualbox and firestarter here?
<UsrNckTry1> lostson: that's just it, I don't know if I have to set anything else in order to "set things right"... :(
<ohsix> some irc servers will reject you if they can't get ident, but you probably don't have it installed anyways
<khafra> ohsix: That log provided some interesting googling fodder; thanks.  xlsclients is a good list to have, too
<lostson> UsrNckTry1: no there isnt much to it just install it and your irc and other things should work fine
<I_L_L> I have a problem with Wine, can you help me out please ?
<ohsix> khafra: no problem, good luck
<UsrNckTry1> erUSUL: what do you mean by best with it open?
<guntbert> I_L_L: ask in #winehq please
<UsrNckTry1> lostson: thanks, you gave me some peace of mind :)
<ohsix> UsrNckTry1: if 2 peers don't have a single port open amongst, they can't talk to eachother
<I_L_L> ok
<Elssha> on another note
<erUSUL> UsrNckTry1: http://www.btfaq.com/serve/cache/25.html
<Elssha> anyone know how to install the log-in themes into the newer release?
<Elssha> when i tried the one on the forums i got it to the point where the background was changed, but nothing else
<ohsix> UsrNckTry1: why do you want to firewall everything, do you have services running you don't want? if you want to firewall all the listen()'ing a user program can do, just firewall 1024-20000 or so, and set the user port limit to 20000
<auro1> hello
<kl0x> Ok, I gtg, thanks for your help jrib
<auro1> Is there a way to make applications start automatically
<auro1> in a specific workspace
<auro1> when you log in?
<ohsix> UsrNckTry1: portmap and stuff will break, so nfs wont work; and nothing else you might need come to mind at the moment
<kl0x> thank you everyone, c ya
<UsrNckTry1> ohsix: There's not anything I don't wish to run, it's just that I thought I might be somewhat safer with a firewall... Was I wrong?
<ohsix> UsrNckTry1: it's safer for sure, but quantifying how much isn't easy; and it might in the end only be very slight
<moparisthebest> my root partition just went read only, can I safely run an fsck on it while the system is running on it read only?
<ohsix> moparisthebest: no, it's not safe
<erUSUL> moparisthebest: nope better use a livecd. see « dmesg » it may have info on why it went ro
<moparisthebest> so how do I run one then?  It's a server, so I can't use a livecd
<ohsix> you need to unmount it to do it, whatever gets doing that
<moparisthebest> this is the error:
<moparisthebest> [3333860.011409] EXT3-fs error (device md4): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=29545028, block=118161702
<ohsix> that's a problem
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, try 'sudo mount / -o rw,remount && sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot'
<moparisthebest> i don't know if its safe to mount it rw again
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, ok then reboot into the recovery mode  and fsck
<ohsix> moparisthebest: try hdparm --read-sector 118161702 /dev/md4 (or wherever the md device is)
<ohsix> mkanyicy: not yet, his disk is damaged, best to see what kind
<Prinler> CROSS YOUR FINGERS!
<erUSUL> raid array
<mkanyicy> ohsix, disk is damaged? are you sure?
<Prinler> god i hope this change to Xserver config doesnt nuke it
<ohsix> moparisthebest: anything else is going to need smartmontools so if it isn't installed already theres not much to do
<moparisthebest> it looks like it could be damaged
<moparisthebest> I believe it is ohsix
<ohsix> mkanyicy: things are generally readable when they work :D
<ohsix> moparisthebest: ok see if that hdparm command returns an io error
<mkanyicy> ohsix, i used to have that problem before
<moparisthebest> it appears readable, but it mounted it ro
<mkanyicy> ohsix, i dont think its a hardware failure at all
<moparisthebest> I actually have an empty drive in there i was about to copy stuff to
<moparisthebest> so I think I'll mount it and rsync everything over before I start running commands on this drive
<moparisthebest> sounds like a good idea, right?
<ohsix> mkanyicy: it doesn't have to be with dm in the middle, but any read error that made it to the fs driver or a user program is bad
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, try to restart your computer again without doing anything and see if ever it still comes readonly or not
<moparisthebest> mkanyicy, but then I run the risk of it not coming up at all
<ohsix> moparisthebest: do you know what disk in the array that sector is on?
<matthewrbowker> Allright, I have a quick question.  I have ubuntu 9.10 installed on an Asus EEEpc 1000HD.  When I boot, everything works fine until I get to the login screen.  The login screen displays as a condensed series of white bars, and I can't menuver at all.  I'm forced to use Windows :(  Anyone have any ideas?
<moparisthebest> yes, because there is only one disk in the array :/
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, oh boy, good luck then
<ohsix> moparisthebest: if not, do smartctl -x /dev/{all of them in the set}, and post the output
<ohsix> (to a pastebin)
<moparisthebest> smartctl doesn't take -x, did you mean something else ohsix?
<RedXIII> The gnome-power-manager shows the wrong  battery status. Is there anything I can do to fix it?
<ohsix> it does take an x, are you using 9.10 or 10.04?
<RedXIII> That is, to say that currently the icon in the gnomenotification area shows as charging, but I'm discharging on battery right now
<moparisthebest> 10.04
<RedXIII> Is there a setting somewhere I missed?
<ohsix> but it doesn't matter, -x is just for extended reporting, or falling back to -a; you can do smartctl -a instead
<UsrNckTry1> erUSUL: that BitTorent FAQ was nice, although, along with what ohsix said, it makes me think firewall might be a lot of work to set up properly, with little gain... Thanks for your help guys (or girls, no offense meant) :D
<ResQue> how can i draw a hash key on ubuntu 10.10 with a Mac Keyboard
<erUSUL> UsrNckTry1: no problem
<ResQue> i thought it used to be alt+3
<ohsix> RedXIII: look at the output of upower --dump and see if it shows the same information
<mikhas> hi, where can I get proper libqt4 packages for 10.04?
<RedXIII> ohsix, it shows the wrong information
<ohsix> mikhas: what makes the one in 10.04 not "proper"
<RedXIII>   on-battery:      no
<mikhas> it's not 4.7, ohsix
<RedXIII> It shows charging.
<mikhas> IE, too old
<Prinler> How do i "Run an X server with enough verbosity to print out the EDID block"
<moparisthebest> ohsix, http://pastebin.com/bZVn2aqu
<ohsix> RedXIII: ok, you might want to install fwts and run the battery tests
<RedXIII> battery tests?
<ohsix> RedXIII: yep, "fwts battery"
<ResQue> i found the answer, i need to choose a level 3 key, in system > Preferences > Keyboard > layout > options
<ohsix> moparisthebest: ok, you have pending sectors, so there was a hard read error; one sec
<insano> How can I setup virtual IPs with NetworkManager? I don't want to use /etc/network/interfaces
<RedXIII> ohsix, Ah. I'm on campus right now and I'm not near a plug to run the tests. What would I do with that information?
<ohsix> RedXIII: it'll tell you where its wrong, and give you grist for a decent bug report
<toresbe> hey folks - TV out stopped working after upgrading to natty - TV is detected, but no output. Any suggestions on how I can narrow this down, so that I may write a decent bug report (and get to watch stuff on my TV)? :)
<toresbe> Everything in xorg.0.log is hunky-dorey. If I try to disable the KMS, I simply get the VESA driver.
<RedXIII> ohsix, I see. So I'd need to submit a bug report?
<mikhas> ok, let me rephrase then: where can I get libqt4 >= 4.7 for 10.04? ;-)
<jsimmons> I'm getting a weird error where at boot plymouth complains about my drives having serious errors, but upon inspection they're perfectly fine.
<jsimmons> No errors from fsck and no errors when manually mounting
<ohsix> moparisthebest: try smartctl -t select,159811400+100, after that, look at the output of smartctl -l selftest
<Prinler> How do i "Run an X server with enough verbosity to print out the EDID block" Hate to report
<Prinler> repost lol
<ohsix> RedXIII: if it's broke, sure; but i don't know of anything as definitive as fwts to check that
<guntbert> !repeat | Prinler
<ubottu> Prinler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ohsix> RedXIII: you'd need to plug in ac to check things manually as well
<michaelc> callahan
<yrlnry> I installed a new driver in /lib/firmware.  My instructions, which are a few years old, say to restart hald to get it to notice the new driver.  My system doesn't have hald.  Is the correct modern version of this to restart udev?
<RedXIII> Yeah. I'll have to do that later. thanks.
<alien__> Need help with enabling acl within fstab ... have the following within fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/570238/  to my understanding i need to edit fstab defaults to rw,acl 1 1 ... can someone help?
<RedXIII> It has to be broken if its showing the wrong information x_x.
<mickster04> How do i fix grub? I put it on sda1 and it's boots ubuntu fine, but windows is on sda1 and now it won't boot, just loops round....
<ohsix> jsimmons: try tunning the disk utility and looking at the drive, you can get to it through the menus or by pressing alt+f2 and typing in palimpsest
<ohsix> RedXIII: it can just be a fluke too
<jsimmons> yeah it's not showing any errors either ohsix, just checked there.
<ohsix> RedXIII: do you boot with noacpi or anything like that?
<RedXIII> I didn't change any boot flags.
<mkanyicy> !grub | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ohsix> RedXIII: if you look at dmesg do you see any messages about the battery being added
<mickster04> mkanyicy: yeah not helpful
<mkanyicy> mickster04, what is not helpful?
<CODY565565> heyy can someone help with my  ubuntu
<RedXIII> [    2.462550] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
<ohsix> jsimmons: /var/log/messages should have the same stuff plymouth was using to show the message in it
<mickster04> mkanyicy: that link, it doesnt have a case for my problem
<mkanyicy> mickster04, grub2 or grub legacy?
<mickster04> mkanyicy: 1010. so grub2
<RedXIII> Also, there isn't a boot screen when I boot ubuntu. It just shows the contents of dmesg
<erUSUL> yrlnry: depends. it may be needed to restart udisks? what driver it is?
<ohsix> RedXIII: you can _try_ killing upowerd, i think it will restart; but no guarantees
<mkanyicy> mickster04, pastebin 'sudo parted -l
<t-rask> If anyone here is familiar with VOCPROC (auto-tuner), I'm having trouble actually getting it going? I know it says it's an "LV2 plugin" but I'm not sure exactly what that means or what I have to do to run it..
<RedXIII> Its been like this ever since I installed ubuntu 10.10
<RedXIII> I don't think its a 1-time fluke.
<mkanyicy> mickster04, have you already attempted to use 'grub-install'?
<yrlnry> erUSUL:  iSight video camera driver.
<mkanyicy> t-rask, no one is familiar with that
<Roasted> Can I choose rhythmbox to sync with a folder other than my Music folder? I'd like to sync it with a folder on my desktop that has music files in it.
<ohsix> t-rask: lv2 plugins are hosted in other programs, you need to use a recording app or another host with it
<mikhas> OK, no so Qt 4.7 on 10.04 then?
<mickster04> mkanyicy: well grub is installed, it boots into ubuntu fine (sda5)
<t-rask> ohsix, other programs such as? I have Ardour, I assumed that would do it?
<mickster04> mkanyicy: oh i am not at home atm
<UsrNckTry1> erUSUL: if you are not too busy, might I try sending you a small text file? I'm trying to test DCC function, it failed for me before, and I don't have a "guinea pig"... Fell free to reject
<mkanyicy> mickster04, well it will be difficult to help you then
<ohsix> RedXIII: well like i said; the manual checks you can do show that the information you need for it to work is there, and barring weird boot options or a self built kernel theres not a lot more that can go wrong
<mkanyicy> mickster04, but hang on a sec, you say you can load ubuntu with your grub? then what is the real problem?
<bc81> Roasted: this might be of help to you > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rhythmbox#Multiple%20Library%20Directories
<mickster04> mkanyicy: windows won't get loaded grub just reloads itself
<ohsix> t-rask: i don't know personally,  but yes; the recording apps pretty much support all the plugin types there are on linux, lv2 and whatever the other 2 are
<RedXIII> ok. I'll run those tests when I get close to an outlet and come back ^^
<jsimmons> I can't find anything there either ohsix, it's as if nothing ever happened.
<jsimmons> read over the whole boot process
<mkanyicy> mickster04, have you ran 'sudo update-grub' on ubuntu?
<jsimmons> ah wait in the syslog there's something
<mickster04> mkanyicy: yeah
<mickster04> I'll get home after work, and try again, then get back on here then if it doesn't work
<Roasted> bc81, I tried that exact link. What's weird is in my desktop folder, there is 6gb worth of music that I want to sync to the device. But it comes up saying I have 24gb of music. And that's true. I have 24gb of music in my MUSIC folder. I want to sync to my DESKTOP folder that has 6gb. It's as if it didn't take the setting.
<mkanyicy> mickster04,  i guess you might need to do a 'grub-install' again
<jsimmons> ohsix, Feb 22 07:37:21 Prime kernel: [    9.474849] EXT2-fs (sdb5): error: can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sdb5.
<ohsix> jsimmons: "error" is probably all it needs to see; heh, sounds like fstab has an entry that doesn't work
<omoleye> hello
<omoleye> is anybody in here
<omoleye> hello
<yrlnry> erUSUL:  iSight video camera driver, now installed in /lib/firmware/isight.fw .   I restarted udev, and now the "Cheese" app instead of saying it can't find the video device, just hangs.  I guess that's an improvement.  Is there something else I should do?
<jsimmons> oh of course, it's moved to sda5 since I messed with the sata ports ohsix
<jsimmons> I thought all the fstab entries were using uuids
<mickster04> mkanyicy: i just wondered if it was definitly because grub was on the same partition as windows and couldn't get past itself...
<guntbert> omoleye: we hear you.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ohsix> manually added entries tend not to; uuid's are confusing!
<Diamondcite> omoleye: "All our representatives are currently busy at the moment, please leave a question in detail and volunteer will be with you in a moment."
<JackLeo> anyone could help with makefile?
<omoleye> does anybody know how to script a path file input so that the user can use tab key like you normally do in the terminal?
<bc81> Roasted: have you tried making an auto playlist with the location set to Desktop folder, then synching that with your device?
<chris9812> does anyone know how to use aircrack?
<mkanyicy> mickster04, pity you are not at home now, :(
<Roasted> bc81, I have not. I'll try that though. I can't BELIEVE what a headache this has been.
<mickster04> mkanyicy: yeah
<JackLeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570251/ has some errors can't understand where and why?
<ohsix> chris9812: yes, but it's not really on topic here; and most places where it is would scream at you to read the documentation first
<silverarrow> hi again
<bc81> Roasted: yah i could have sworn i saw you on yesterday with all kinds of problems :/
<Roasted> bc81, yup.
<Roasted> bc81, "the sandisk works out of box!" "what a great mp3 player for ubuntu" shove it.
<mikhas> sigh, I didnt even get a nice LMGTFY ...
<bc81> Roasted: lol good luck man, don't ever give up
<mickster04> mikhas: that's because we get told of for using them
<Roasted> bc81, I wont ever give up, but the solution may unfortunately require a reboot. if you get my drift.
<Roasted> bc81, and that answer I don't like, but ya know what, I gotta use what works.
<Roasted> bc81, I don't think its an ubuntu problem, or a sandisk problem. It's gotta be a rhythmbox problem.
<CODY565565> how do i give myself more space for ubuntu on my hard drive
<CL|Away> Hedgehog456 wants a decent ubuntu burner, suggestions?
<Roasted> bc81, banshee finds my device fine. so does ubuntu. does rhythmbox? lol....
<jsimmons> Cool thanks ohsix! Fixed up fstab with the proper uuid.
<ohsix> moparisthebest: anyways, if it doesn't succeed that self test, that stretch of sectors isn't going to be remapped until you do an offline test, or wait an undetermined amount of time for the firmware to decide to do it :\ (chances are they aren't bad, temperature can cause it sometimes, if Reallocated_Event_Count increases after Current_Pending_Sector goes down, then watch the first, the drive is in a death spiral, either a slow or a fast one)
<Diamondcite> Roasted: I'm sorry if I'm intruding.. but can't the files just be copied into the player's music folder and be done with it?
<bc81> Roasted: possibly..hehe Exaile is buggy, but does some things quite well
<Roasted> Diamondcite, oh yes, easily. But I need to use a program like rhythmbox to set up playlists, which is my goal.
<moparisthebest> ohsix, I'm backing up all my files first to a spare drive, then I'll try things
<Roasted> Diamondcite, I ride bike for miles at a time. It's irritating to change 1 song at a time when I'm on a 100 mile ride. I'd rather set up a playlist on shuffle and ride to the state line.
<moparisthebest> actually, it's a dedicated I pay for, so I'll probably just tell them its bad and have them replace it
<Diamondcite> Roasted: I have no idea how that works.. but on a walkman I throw everything into the device and have it sort it out by itself...
<moparisthebest> i learned once in the past, the hard way, that just because a drive is mounted ro now, doesn't mean you can reboot and expect to ever mount it again :(
<ohsix> moparisthebest: good deal; always nice to go through the motions when you end up having to do that yourself
<ohsix> yep, not rebooting was a good idea; if you did you might lose half the disk
<ohsix> instead of just that inode it couldn't read
<moparisthebest> yea
<moparisthebest> i knew this disk had a problem
<moparisthebest> because the raid array wouldn't sync
<moparisthebest> but it never did this before
<ohsix> ah
<omoleye> does anyone know how to enable a user to find a path/file like in the terminal using script
<moparisthebest> funny thing is I was going to replace it today anyhow :)
<moparisthebest> now i'm forced into it
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, how did it go?
<FrozenKnight> Can anyone tell me of a simple desktop application or widget that can display the current CPU load>
<FrozenKnight> ?
<Roasted> Diamondcite, if I plug in my sansa in MTP mode, I get this error - Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<ohsix> it's probably not bad or dying, but its also not worth thinking about it when you have work to do
<omoleye> a way for  a user to enter a path of a file into a script
<Roasted> Diamondcite, this thing doesn't have a camera. what the f is ubuntu thinking?
<moparisthebest> mkanyicy, i'm backing up everything to another disk as we speak
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Maybe it hosted a similar protocol? I am assuming mass storage is what is desired..
<mkanyicy> Frozenball, right-click the panel and choose 'Add to panel' and look there
<Roasted> Diamondcite, MSC mode doesnt work either
<Roasted> Diamondcite, maybe I'll just buy an ipod. LOL!!??!?!?!//
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, do yo have beagle?
<guntbert> omoleye: try asking in #bash
<Frozenball> mkanyicy, thanks!
<omoleye> ok
<omoleye> thanks
<moparisthebest> no mkanyicy never heard of it
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, even beagle can make a fs to remount as ro
 * silverarrow searching for a debian alternative
 * silverarrow Ubuntu just doesn't hack it
<andrew2> ubntu studio 10.10. I asociated folder links with VLC player and now all places open VLC. How can I fix it to open folders in nautilus?
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Just to note, my walkman is just a cellphone...
<mickster04> silverarrow: mint is quite good apparently
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, honestly i think you are operating on paranoid mode which is good ... but can all in vain
<prefrontal> How on earth do I get rid of, banish, excise, never see again, the nouveau driver on  my system?
<sincir> hey there! i' m trying to get xcompmgr running together with my windowmanager, but whenever i run xcompmgr in a terminal emulator as normal user, it runs, but "locks" the terminal and when i close the terminal emulator, xcompgmr automatically stops, now i don't know how i can get xcompmgr running without sudo...is there any help for me?
<moparisthebest> mkanyicy, like I said, I've had this happen once in the past, rebooted, and everything was gone :P
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, anyway making a backup is always the best
<moparisthebest> so I'd rather be safe than sorry
<silverarrow> mickster04, different trivers and stuff?
<moparisthebest> plus, worst case, my last full backup was yesterday
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, I agree
<moparisthebest> so if everything blows up I lose a day
<ohsix> sincir: xcompmgr was pretty much just a demo, is there any reason you still use it?
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, at least that is not too bad
<bc81> andrew2: edit or delete the file: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, than losing everything
<moparisthebest> nope, I only back up everything every 7 days, so yesterday is pretty good :)
<ohsix> moparisthebest: duplicity is great; still scans all files at the source though
<prefrontal> i ran this command, nouveau is STILL installed..sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, funny i never gone through those emotions when i encountered this problem over n over
<Oer> sincere, add &    > xcompmgr &
<sincir> ohsix: 1.) openbox needs it to have some eyecandy (that i REALLY need ;)) 2.) i don't know any alternative yet, you have a hint for me?
<mkanyicy> moparisthebest, i dont backup
<ohsix> sincir: ah if you're using it with openbox you'll probably need to keep doing it, the alternatives are different window managers
<moparisthebest> look into rdiff-backup, it's an excellent tool
<andrew2> bc81: are you sure about that? I mean any shortcut to a folder opens in VLC player instead of opening nautilus as folder explorer?
<moparisthebest> I used to roll my own scripts using tar.bz2 and such
<andrew2> bc81: i'll try it though
<moparisthebest> but after discovering rdiff-backup I'm a changed man :)
<bc81> andrew2: i'm sure, because i have made this mistake myself :)
<andrew2> bc81, okay
<ohsix> sincir: compiz, metacity has compositing built in now (based off xcompmgr) kwin ha some stuff, generally any overlapping window manager that's still maintained does some form of compositing
<sincir> ohsix: but i'm sure my problem is just some childish rights problem, right?
<ohsix> sincir: compiz is the go-to eyecandy choice tho
<sincir> ohsix: no, compiz is too much of a load to just have a transparent terminal...
<ohsix> sincir: i dunno, running it as root is never right, you probably have some files in your home dir or /tmp that got their permission changed by using sudo; and as a regular user it can't connect
<ohsix> ah, shrug, compiz barely ever uses 1% cpu here
<sincir> ohsix: which config files in ~ does xcompmgr need to read? Xdefaults?
<bc81> andrew2: you probably wanted to open a VIDEO_TS folder with vlc, no?
<ohsix> sincir: the .ICEauthority and some others that it gets credentials from to connect to the server
<freetz> what happened to linux-image-debug?
<antonius> look, i know ati sucks, but why would compiz stop working after installing updates?  grrr
<ohsix> sincir: just checking that they're owned by you should be sufficient to see whats going on
<ohsix> antonius: what was updated?
<andrew2> bc81 it worked. Thanks!
<bc81> andrew2: better to associate IFO files with vlc.  you can do this by adding "application/x-extension-IFO=vlc.desktop;" to the mimeapps.list file
<bc81> welcome
<milen8204> any one who have use g-mount ?
<bugs_bugger> hi there! ive got some trouble: i want to install xubuntu on an old machine( cpu 662mhz ram 448mb). alternate cd crashes after selecting install from the bootmenu with the following output visible on screen "Trying to enable the frame buffer..."
<JeffCBR> How can I stop eth0?
<sincir> is it really ok to have .ICEauthority readable for any user?
<bc81> milen, Gmount-iso?  yes
<andrew2> bc81 and will that open the dvd to is menu?
<khafra> ohsix: Looks like it may very well be flash killing my system. I've put out an open contract on all Adobe VPs, as part of my bugfix attempt
<sincir> ohsix: is it really ok to have .ICEauthority readable for any user?
<bc81> andrew2: yes, just open the first IFO in the folder
<ohsix> sincir: no, it's supposed to be for you, they're your credentials
<bc81> andrew2: that will being you the main menu
<andrew2> bc81 VIDEO_TS.IFO ?
<turbokumbi> busg-bugger: have you tried installing it with the text-based installer?
<bc81> milen8204: Gmount-iso?  yes
<ohsix> sincir: looks like this here -rw------- 1 ohsix ohsix 3454 2011-02-17 12:07 /home/ohsix/.ICEauthority
<bc81> andrew2: yes, i believe so
<andrew2> bc81 okay, thanks again. great info
<JeffCBR> chmod 600 .ICEauthority
<sincir> ohsix: by "any" i mean "me" (atm it's just -rw-------)
<ohsix> khafra: nice, are you using nspluginwrapper or an nvidia card?
<bugs_bugger> turbokumbi: i did use the textbased one. its lucid 10.04 btw
<ohsix> sincir: as long as it says you own it then it's not a problem
<bc81> milen8204: what is your question?>
<nightshadex101> i have this annoying problem: i have a laptop connected to an external monitor, with both screens on, no mirror. The external monitor is on top of the laptop display, so I configured it like that on the monitor configuration menu. but if i maximize a window on the laptop display, the title bar seems to be covered by the top panel... any way to resolve this?
<sincir> ohsix: it looks just like yours: -rw------- 1 ohsix ohsix 3454 2011-02-17 12:07 /home/ohsix/.ICEauthority - so i don't have to change anything?
<milen8204> how to g-mount two iso files at the same time ?
<khafra> ohsix: nspluginwrapper--but my card is a gefore 9800 GT.  Dunno why Ubuntu chose nspluginwrapper
<khafra> At least, I think it's nspluginwrapper. Dunno how to check
<ohsix> khafra: well because theres no nonbeta flash plugin, you can purge flashplugin-installer and install the plugin manually
<ohsix> khafra: if you're not running the 64bit edition then it's not nspluginwrapper
<bc81> milen8204: i never down 2 files at the same time, but maybe all you must do is mount them at different locations eg. /media/iso1  /media/iso2
<khafra> I'm on 64bit
<khafra> That might explain it.
<milen8204> ok i done this but i cant opened the second
<milen8204> iso file
<khafra> ohsix: 64-bit AMD
<bugs_bugger> turbokumbi: i used the textbased installer with this switches: startoptionfile=/cdrom preseed/xubuntu.seed initrd=/installintrd.gz quiet--
<turbokumbi> bugs_bugger then no idea here..
<ohsix> khafra: yea so uninstall flash from the package manager and get the .so for 64bit flash from adobe, stash it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bugs_bugger> turbokumbi: dang...
<bugs_bugger> turbokumbi: curious thing is: windows xp is running quite smoothly on the very system
<khafra> Neato; I'll give it a shot.
<bc81> milen8204: let me try this, brb
<quarter25cents> Alright, what is the easiest way to extract the .iso to a USB so I can try it via the USB?
<Guest23351> how do I install a .bin file in terminal?
<ohsix> bugs_bugger: xp isn't linux or ubuntu so it doesn't much matter what it does :D
<turbokumbi> bugs_bugger: i'd run a memtest, but it's highly unlikely to find anything, as xp seems to run fine. other than that, no idea, sorry :P
<quarter25cents> Well, not exactly the easiest, just the best way. Universal USB Installer ain't doing it for me.
<bugs_bugger> ohsix: thats not what i meant to say. usually, linux is the system that runs on everything, even microwaves ^^ this time its the other way around
<mkanyicy> !best | quarter25cents
<ubottu> quarter25cents: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ohsix> quarter25cents: i've always used the usb startup disk creator _in_ ubuntu; i bet theres an article on the wiki about something that might work from windows
<quarter25cents> Well, the problem is my netbook does not have a CD drive, so I am indeed stuck to just USBs.
<quarter25cents> I have not successfly installed Ubuntu, I am just getting started.
<bc81> milen8204: i just tried it, it worked fine.  open iso, open mount point, mount.  repeat for second iso
<bugs_bugger> turbokumbi: well, a memtest takes some time. i think ill give it a shot after trying an older distro of xubuntu.
<milen8204> bc81, ok thanks
<bc81> milen8204: then in the list of mounted images, you will see both.
<bc81> milen8204: welcome
<quarter25cents> bc81, do you know how can I do via Windows? I know Universal USB Installer can do it but it is not working for me so I need to find another way.
<Guest23351> how do i install a .bin file in terminal?
<ohsix> quarter25cents: yea i know, i had to do the same for my netbook; but i already had ubuntu to do it
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<quarter25cents> oops sorry for highlighting you bc81 wrong person
<xangua> Guest23351: properties> give it permissions and double clic on it
<quarter25cents> :V
<Guest23351> xangua: Many thanks m8
<sincir> ohsix: btw, do you know if Awesome WM has already a built in xcompmgr?
<andrew2> bc81 I think this didn't work "application/x-extension-IFO=vlc.desktop;" however, I just right-selected open with and selected VLC from the list and it works now. Thanks.
<bc81> Guest23351: in terminal chmod +x <file>  then ./<file> to exec
<ShapeShifter499> my speakers keep getting "muted" recently  and the only way to unmute them is to do so through the alsamixer terminal command, how do I fix this
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<duxbarak> my gcc linker is broken, is this a known problem with an easy fix?
<Guest23351> bc81: Cheers m8
<ohsix> sincir: nope, no clue; i pretty much mentioned all the ones i knew personally by name already
<bc81> andrew2: sure thing, glad you got it sorted out.
<ohsix> duxbarak: that isnt' a statement of the problem you are having, just that you have one, how can anyone know if it's a known problem?
<sincir> ohsix: ok, will test it another time, thx for the help so far
<MarkB> Emesene won't let me webcam chat?
<imi> i have some bad blocks on my hdd. how can I find out whether is there any file(chunk)s allocated to bad blocks?
<plato> guys, I have a bug. I am demoing Ubuntu in a VM, win7 x64 host. i can't get ubuntu to set a higher resolution than 800x600. i want to set up Evolution but the 'Evolution Setup Assistant' enforces a minimum window size. The button i need to click to continue is in the bottom right of the window. I cannot drag the window to a location where I can see what i'm doing
<MarkB> How can I use my webcam with Emesene?
<plato> i can tab around but i keep accidentally hitting 'exit' as I have no idea what buttons are at the bottom of the page
<duxbarak> ohsix: when i try to compile, i get linking errors, even if i do a simple Hello World program or less
<xangua> MarkB: no idea, maybe emesene+emesene ca
<xangua> can*
<MarkB> What do you mean?
<ohsix> duxbarak: that's still a universe of possibilities for someone who would hazard a guess at what the actual error message is
<magicianlord> Good day, sirs.
<mkanyicy> imi, i would advise you to be careful with that
<ohsix> imi: not always, but most filesystems include tools that can
<imi> ohsix: ext4
<duxbarak> ohsix: on compiling an empty program, ie int main(){}, i get --> /tmp/ccaKQ5yK.o:(.eh_frame+0x12): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<cellis> why doesn't "ls" show the "/" directory from ~ ?
<imi> so how can I do it?
<jrib> cellis: huh?
<cellis> if i type
<duxbarak> plato: what VM are you using?
<plato> virtualbox
<cellis> jrib: cd /
<jrib> cellis: please keep your question/responses on one line
<duxbarak> plato: did you install the VB extensions inside ubuntu?
<cellis> ok
<plato> duxbarak: no, do you know where to find them
<ohsix> duxbarak: sounds like you are using g++ but you don't have the c++ bits gcc requires installed
<plato> duxbarax: there's a 'install host extensions' menu item in virtualbox. clicking it has no apparent effect.
<jrib> duxbarak: pastebin exactly what you are doing
<mkanyicy> imi, dont do it
<duxbarak> plato: that option should mount a cd inside the virtual machine, which contains the installation script
<GoGi2> how do I disable compiz?
<ohsix> mkanyicy: he just wants to look what file the sector is in, it's harmless
<bc81> cellis: from home dir, i type "ls /" and can see the contents of /    - what is your question?
<imi> mkanyicy: I just want to know whether there is anything lost on my HDD. why not?
<jrib> GoGi2: disable effects in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<plato> duxbarak: yes, perfect, ty for help
<ohsix> GoGi2: set the effects to low in the appearance applet in system -> preferences
<c0br42> hello
<GoGi2> compiz seems to be still running
<jrib> GoGi2: how are you determining that?
<c0br42> how do you install vncserver and get it running from the terminal?
<magicianlord> GoGi2: if you disable effects, it should not be running
<jrib> !vnc | c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<GoGi2> is shows up in the process list
<jrib> GoGi2: strange.  You selected "none" and pressed "ok" (or similar)?
<GoGi2> there is only "close" not "ok"
<cellis> jrib, bc81: http://pastie.org/1591059
<jrib> cellis: why would you expect / to be displayed when you are in ~?  ~ is /home/cameron
<bc81> cellis, you must specify.  ls usage is ls [OPTION]... [FILE]...
<duxbarak> every time i try to compile any cpp file, it compiles fine to .o, then when it tries to link, it gives me errors from ld saying "undefined reference to __gxx_foo"
<jrib> duxbarak: pastebin exactly what you are doing
<bc81> cellis: you want to see the contents of root folder when in home folder?  type  "ls /"
<noob2> IdleOne: Are you here?
<ohsix> duxbarak: that's not a linker problem
<jrib> GoGi2: well you can do « metacity --replace ».  I don't know what the Appearances dialogue isn't doing that
<duxbarak> jrib, i haven't used IRC forever, how do i pastebin again?
<jrib> !paste | duxbarak
<ubottu> duxbarak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magicianlord> duxbarak: ctr+shift+v
<cellis> sorry jrib, completely new to this. I thought ls gives all files under where I am
<jrib> cellis: it does.  / is the root or top of your filesystem.  ~ is two directories under that, ~ is /home/cameron
<duxbarak> I think I got it, I'll pastebin it all if not
<cellis> but it makes sense that "/" could be a sibling.
<cellis> of "~"
<middle> Would some one be able to test a line of bash for me? You need to have lynx installed... here is teh lin:lynx -dump ip2location.com | grep 'Location :'| tail -c +26
<JeffCBR> Why doesn't ifdown eth0 work in Ubuntu?
<middle> Jeff ifconfig eth0 down
<dissipate> anyone have a tutorial on wiping all free space on a drive?
<bc81> cellis: ls = List information about the FILEs (the current directory by default).
<magicianlord> dissipate: man shred
<jrib> cellis: no, / is the top.  / is everything's ancestor
<Jerusalem420> my update manager keeps getting stuck when trying to upgrade login
<magicianlord> Jerusalem420: disable update manager and update with apt-get from terminal
<ohsix> JeffCBR: something else probably wants it connected
<dissipate> magicianlord, that's for files. i need to wipe partitions free space
<JeffCBR> ohsix: Well, there is no eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<ohsix> JeffCBR: is there an eth0 in the output of nmcli dev
<JeffCBR> What I really want is tha ifconfig eth0 down, but that's not working, either.
<Jerusalem420> majicianlord that tells me everything is up to date
<Jerusalem420> but the GUI gives me lots to install
<bc81> dissipate: you can shred files/folder/partitions  : e.g. shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/hda1
<JeffCBR> ohsix: Yes, and in ifconfig.
<ohsix> JeffCBR: if nmcli sees it, it's managed by networkmanager
<trichard> hello, for some reason a device (velleman k8055) get's 'mounted' as a /dev/hidraw device. How can i avoid this?
<c0br42> say that i'm root and i connect via ssh, how can i start a graphical program say warzone2100 on a users session(tty7)?
<trichard> it doesn't work this way
<JeffCBR> ohsix: Thanks, I'll look into that. :D
<jrib> trichard: look into udev probably.  I know that's vague but hopefully will give you a place to start
<c0br42> say that i'm root and i connect via ssh, how can i start a graphical program say warzone2100 on a users session(tty7)?
<ohsix> JeffCBR: what sort of configuration do you need to do?
<jrib> !repeat | c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bc81> c0br42: i'd image you must navigate to the directory where the game executable is located and ./<file>
<dissipate> bc81, i didn't see an option in the shred man page to shred free space
<trichard> jrib: the strange thing is that on my desktop it gets mounted as /dev/hidraw0 and on my laptop it doesn't. Both running the same ubuntu kernel
<c0br42> jrib: that doesnt help me
<c0br42> the answer would help me
<trichard> can't remember changing any udev rule
<trichard> s
<jrib> c0br42: I'm not saying it helps you.  I'm asking you not to repeat so often
<JeffCBR> Well, just looking to explore and control my own system, for better or for worse.
<bc81> dissipate: hmm..create an empty filesystem on the partition first, i suppose
<c0br42> jrib: why?
<c0br42> i deserve help 2
<x0kster> 7join #ubuntu-it
<jrib> c0br42: because it's unfair to other people looking for help and makes the channel unusable
<dissipate> bc81, i'm assuming there are other utilities that will do it automatically?
<c0br42> jrib: do you have an answer then?
<jrib> c0br42: no.
<ohsix> JeffCBR: well networkmanager can do ok keeping it going, unless you want static or never changing configuration you might as well let it do it
<JeffCBR> Right now, my goal is to turn off eth0 with a command.
<xangua> !patience | c0br42
<xangua> also please don't flood the channel
<ubottu> c0br42: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<c0br42> xanatax: would you guys quit
<jrib> trichard: hmm.  Same version of ubuntu?
<JeffCBR> ohsix: Can I interact with networkmanager at all?
<trichard> jrib: yes
<ohsix> JeffCBR: nmcli con down id eth0
<bc81> dissipate: no idea, sorry http://tinyurl.com/4st48sv   ;-)
<ohsix> or rather "Auto eth0", depending on what the profile name is
<jrib> trichard: what happens different on the other machine/
<ohsix> JeffCBR: the gnome wiki pages for networkmanager has info on how to use a keyfile to get networkmanager to ignore an interface
<c0br42> how would i start a graphical program up like warzone2100(on tty7) remotely
<c0br42> as root
<trichard> jrib: on my laptop the device doesn't show up in /dev at all but libk8055 works perfectly
<ohsix> JeffCBR: if you're going to manage all your interfaces manually and in perpetuity you could just keep networkmanager from starting as well
<sacarlson> dissipate: I think shred can do more than just files as seen here http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/delete_files_securely_with_shred/  shred -zn10 /dev/sda  would shred a disk and shred -zn10 /dev/sda1 I guess should shred a partition
<c0br42> how would i set vncserver up remotely as root?
<jrib> c0br42: read the link ubottu sent you earlier
<JeffCBR> ohsix: Thanks a ton. I've got some reading to do now. :D
<ohsix> yay
<c0br42> jrib: did but it doesnt work for remotely doing it
<ohsix> JeffCBR: nmcli man page has all sorts of goodies
<jrib> c0br42: why not?
<c0br42> jrib: vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<klj613-> quiting on ubuntu. one thing after another just keeps coming >.< stressfull... back to slow w7
<JeffCBR> Yeah, I just had no idea why ifdown and ifconfig down weren't working.
<jrib> c0br42: did you setup the server as described on the wiki?
<c0br42> yes
<jrib> c0br42: can you ssh?
<c0br42> yes
<jrib> c0br42: both machines are ubuntu?
<c0br42> ones mint the other one that i'm connecting 2 is ubuntu
<dissipate> sacarlson, i just tried the 'secure-delete' 'sfill' command.
<ohsix> c0br42: don't ask for people here to support mint :D (not saying you are, just fair warning)
<jrib> trichard: I have no experience with libk8055. I guess I would compare what packages are installed and what modules are loaded (lsmod)
<c0br42> ohsix: i'm asking for ubuntu to work
<c0br42> ohsix: it's ubuntu thats bleeping up
<magicianlord> how do you turn off the gdm beep?
<Dark_Wolf> How do you mount a floppy with Ubuntu from an external drive?
<jrib> c0br42: what did you run to get the vncviewer error?
<sacarlson> dissipate: did it work?  I did man and it's not installed on my system
<c0br42> jrib i just tried connecting via x11vnc -connect theipaddress
<Prinler> why cant anything be easy? lol
<c0br42> jrib: on the other machine via ssh i ran vncviewer -listen
<c0br42> i was logged into root
<ohsix> Prinler: it gets difficult when people don't want to do the bare minimum of the effort that is actually required ;]
<Dark_Wolf> Never mind, got it
<costas> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<costas> hello all
<jrib> c0br42: run the server on the machine you are trying to connect to and the viewer on the machine you are on now
<c0br42> i did.........
<jrib> c0br42: and why are you logged in as root anyway?
<z0z0> hi all
<jrib> c0br42: you said you ran vncviewer over ssh
<c0br42> jrib okay this is my question, do i have to be logged into the graphical terminal when i start up vncserver?
<jrib> c0br42: depends on the server and I don't know the particulars of each one
<c0br42> VNCSERVER!!!
<jrib> "I don't know the particulars of each one" (read its documentation)
<c0br42> jrib: okay.... which one would allow me to NOT have to start it up in the graphical terminal?
<c0br42> because THATS the one I want
<jrib> c0br42: read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers to see which one suits you
<JeffCBR> Now we're cooking with gas!
<c0br42> jrib: you said it depends on the server, i assumed you had knowledge of at least a few >.<
<c0br42> at least thats what you indicated
<ohsix> ass of ume
<z0z0> a question: a folder with name FOLDER with a few folders inside and a few simlinks shered via samba. When I open shared folder under windows client everything looks ok, but if I open shared folder from a mac osx client I see symlinks instead of folders.... how to make symlinks to be visible like folders?
<jrib> c0br42: no, I have knowledge of once reading that page but do not know specifically which server behaved how
<sacarlson> dissipate: but I see what sfill does now,  so your partition wasn't empty before you wanted to wipe it I guess.  this only wipes unused spaces bettween files that exist in a directory
<c0br42> so i just wasted my time....... great -_-
<jrib> c0br42: not sure why you say that, just follow the instructions on the first wiki page and you can vnc
<ohsix> z0z0: osx probably connects via cifs and actually supports the symlinks; you might need to force that ability off in samba
<c0br42> jrib, not via a remotely logged into terminal apparently
<oldlady> I wonder if you could help me, please. I think my husband will soon make me get a laptop. I'd like to have linux on it, but I really can't afford any of the preinstalled linux computers. Is there any laptop that plays nice with linux that I can buy at say, Best Buy or Microcenter?
<madwill> how can i make sure i'm using x11
<z0z0> ohsix: do you mean disable working with symlinks in samba?
<trichard> jrib: seems like it was a permissions error, i can't remember that i changed anything on my laptop but seems like i did it anyway. Thanks for helping out ;)
<c0br42> oldlady: dell inspiron 1545
<jrib> c0br42: I don't understand what you want to do with a remotely logged into terminal.  Put the server on the machine you want to connect to, run viewer on the machine you want to connect from.  Why do you keep bringing up a "remotely logged in terminal"?
<madwill> i need to use x11grab and it gives me a black windows
<jrib> trichard: cool, glad you figured it out
<DrPoI> what would happen if you were using dupilcity to do incremental backups and you run out of space?? Any ideas?
<thruxton> oldlady: most new HP laptops work well with linux
<ohsix> z0z0: disable sending them to the client; clients that speak cifs/the unix extensions for it will get the symlinks, whereas windows normally wont
<madwill> a blog told me it could be that i don't use x11 grab but can that be ?
<madwill> i'm using 10.04 ubuntu
<c0br42> jrib oh idk, maybe because i'm logged in remotely and don't have physical access to the machine atm
<exutux> oldlady: www.system76.org
<oldlady> Thank you so much, thruxton
<madwill> guess i should of written it all in one line
<jrib> c0br42: but presumably that machine is running the server?
<costas> anyone have a REALLY useful howto regarding the latest Ubuntu studio amd64 and pulse audio, alsa, or oss? I managed to have audio via OSS but nothing works when I use mp3s, the web etc..... please assist me...
<drc> oldlady, take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<z0z0> ohsix: thanks for idea... I will try that
<c0br42> jrib: yup +1
<exutux> oldlady: .com sorry
<jrib> c0br42: so what issue do you have starting the server on it?
<ohsix> z0z0: quick look seems to say "unix extensions = no" will do it, the default is yes
<c0br42> jrib but when i try to connect, it doesn't work :O
<jrib> !away > CrystalLinux
<ubottu> CrystalLinux, please see my private message
<c0br42> jrib: the server has started fine...
<Prinler> ohsix, I only do what i have to do :)
<c0br42> it's running
<c0br42> fine
<ohsix> z0z0: search for unix extensions http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html, it explains what it means a bit
<Prinler> ohsix, and unfortunatly thats never enough
<c0br42> not working though
<jrib> c0br42: so what's the problem
<c0br42> Mon Feb 21 16:31:49 2011
<c0br42>  main:        Listening on port 5500
<c0br42> vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<webPragmatist> more often than not do you guys make a sudoers group or just add users to "sudo" ?
<c0br42> ^^
<jrib> c0br42: isn't vncviewer the viewer?
<Prinler> I think i crashed google servers with how much i google :p
<dustg> how do I run the utility that chooses the best package mirror on ubuntu server?
<webPragmatist> seems to not correlate with a real group name "sudo" should be "sudoers"
<z0z0> ohsix: thanks ;)
<ohsix> Prinler: skimping on proper effort only ensures future pain
<costas> I loved the previous ubuntu studio version, everything worked out of the box..
<ohsix> z0z0: np
<c0br42> jrib: if it's a viewer then why is it listening?
<ohsix> z0z0: there might be a per mount way to do it on the osx side too ...
<exutux> jrib: but, have him xserver on remote server??
<Prinler> I feal pain
<c0br42> exutux: can i get help from u please? jrib is impossible
<costas> anyone alive in here?
<jrib> c0br42: where exactly are you executing the vncviewer command?  Presumably you are doing this on the machine you are connecting from (and not in some ssh session)?
<exutux> !attitude > c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42, please see my private message
<oldlady> Thank you exutux, but this is just my problem. My old eyes need a fairly large display, but $910.00 is just too much for me.
<Prinler> For the life of me i cant get this HDMI to give me sound!
<jrib> costas: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<sacarlson> webPragmatist: I think the group name that adds you to sudo is admin
<costas> I did, read up
<madwill> How can i make sure x11 is active in ubuntu 10.04
<overclucker> webPragmatist: the name or the group isn't that important, as long as the group is in /etc/sudoers, and you are a member of the group
<jrib> !helpme | costas
<ubottu> costas: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<exutux> oldlady: ok :)
<costas> you don't even know what OSS is jrib do you?
<c0br42> jrib: :} thanks for your help XD, as if it helped
<jrib> costas: that's not relevant
<Prinler> I hope to be a ninja master soon. Ubuntu Ninja
<MY3rdEYE> does anyone know how to reset or re-apply the applications men bar for the desktop. I am newer to ubuntu and for some reason it has disappeared from the top of the screen. I am trying to figure out how to get it back
<costas> my problem is REAL, you guys are anateurs, I'vw been using linux since 1994 on all my machines
<c0br42> costas: i totally agree
<c0br42> costas: they are fcking amatures, all of them
<c0br42> especially jrib
<costas> I know...
<Prinler> and me
<magicianlord> language
<Fenerbahce> hi
<bc81> MY3rdEYE: right-click your panel, add to panel, main menu (or menu bar, depending on your preference)
<costas> when I was making custom kernels they were playing with their PSXs...
<MY3rdEYE> thanks bc81
<costas> Ubuntu sucks compared to debian...
<madwill> ok
<ohsix> costas: you're still in 1994 if you're using OSS
<costas> but Ubuntu studio is hip
<costas> I'm not ohsix
<jrib> costas: that's fine.  Ask your question and be patient.  This channel is for *support*
<costas> on debian I'm using alsa and it does work
<jrib> !guidelines > c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42, please see my private message
<costas> I cannot post lspci here because it will flood the channel
<exutux> costas: you can use debian if you want...and is better for us IMHO, we don't need user with attitude like you
<exutux> how about you have*
<exutux> !paste
<ohsix> costas: if you copied your custom config from there or otherwise made your own asound.conf/.asoundrc, you broke it
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bencc> is there a difference between 'sudo su someuser -c "some-command"' and 'sudo -u someuser -i some-command' ?
<Fenerbahce> The days are dwindling.  Here you will find an annotated campus map to help you find your way.  Check in is at the registration area in building 70.
<costas> I didn't
<ohsix> k
<costas> thanks ohsix for the tip though
<FOSSCON> Besides the great selection of talks at Fosscon we will also have Bird of a Feather sessions and now lightning talks during the closing portions of the day.  Due to great demand by a few groups that we just couldn’t fit into the main talk sessions, we will be adding a handful of lightning talks [...]
<ohsix> costas: then explain what's not working and we can get rolling
<webPragmatist> overclucker: yea just trying to keep things logical… all of my group names are plural
<bc81> FOSSCON: wrong channel, perhaps?
<FOSSCON> Fosscon is only a few days away.  If you would like to plan an informal Bird of a Feather session, space will be available to hold these.  You can use the wiki at http://wiki.fosscon.org/index.php/BOF to plan them.  You will need to create an account to do edit but feel free to do so.
<exutux> bencc: answer is, why you use "su"
<bc81> !ot | FOSSCON
<ubottu> FOSSCON: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<costas> the problem: multiple cards... my best card is the delta 1010, the audio driver is ice1712, everything worked fine on previous Ubuntu studio, and somehow I got errors with the LTS versioin
<FOSSCON> ok
<bibic682> hello, just put a tv tuner card in...its a philips  7130...it will not work with tvtime...HELP!!
<bencc> exutux: not sure. I need to run a daemon in upstart as someuser
<costas> sorry, #version
<costas> I followed the ubuntu wiki and managed to have input sound via OSS
<bencc> exutux: what do you mean by, why do I use "su"? doesn't it change the user?
<ohsix> costas: ok, the ice1712 isn't that well supported anyways; you might want to go back to the version that worked rather than fight with it
<quarter25cents> Okay, I will ask this again. Does anyone now how I can extract the .iso to a USB and then boot from the USB?
<costas> I have a professional studio based on Linux...
<costas> ohsix, I will compile alsa and try again, and maby win this mutha
<nonnie> is there a convenient way to install Monaco font on a linux system?
<raido> quarter25cents: use "dd"
<ohsix> costas: try the backports first, they're already built
<quarter25cents> dd?
<quarter25cents> Specifiy.
<izinucs> bibic682: most likely (and I'm no expert with TV cards) but you might have to tell TVtime where to look for the card.  The card address can be found typically by typing lsusb in a terminal or dmesg in a terminal
<raido> quarter25cents: man dd
<quarter25cents> Man dd?
<quarter25cents> What?
<quarter25cents> Is this a program for windows?
<exutux> bencc: yes but that daemon must run for only specific user?
<ohsix> raido: dd'ing an iso to a flash drive wont work; and he's on windows or he wouldn't have the problem in the first place
<mino> Hi, anyone here is using cron-apt on his machine and experienced that OPTIONS in /etc/cron-apt/config are not executed ... cron-apt -s shows it... I think it needs a bug report, but i'm not sure if i'm just to stupid
<raido> quarter25cents: linux
<izinucs> nonnie: you can put fonts in ~/.fonts or /home/<username>/.fonts
<izinucs> !fonts | nonnie
<ubottu> nonnie: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<quarter25cents> I am on Windows obviously.
<Jeruvy> quarter25cents: no its GNU's disk imaging utility.
<costas> I did, and no go... will document every change and try a different route, if it works ok, if not tough luck
<costas> thanks guys, good night
<raido> ohsix: well. it will work on linux and he didne say he was on windows
<zerocool> salut .
<bencc> exutux: yes. all the files and folders have permissions for that user
<probrob> help im trying to setup l2tp over ipsec vpn server on ubuntu 10.04 with http://riobard.com/blog/2010-04-30-l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu/ can someone tell me that no [OK] for NAT/masquerading means FAIL? http://pastebin.com/d0kbNhZH
<bc81> quarter25cents: System >> Administration >> Startup Disk Creator (may be what you're after?)  usb-creator-gtk
<bibic682> izinucs, tvtime needs the driver loaded..I guess it detects it when it starts... Ive tried loading the driver but no good...seems to be a complicated mess to get it to work
<Mon_Colonel> hi
<sacarlson> costas: so you getting jackd to work in realtime? http://jackaudio.org/
<quarter25cents> No, nevermind about that question...
<ohsix> quarter25cents: i told you this was here with the intent that you find it yourself, but; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows
<izinucs> bibic682: a driver for that card?
<bibic682> I need a program that will recognize the tuner then we are good to go
<exutux> bencc: ok but, if you use sudo command ..."command" is owned by root, not user
<ohsix> sacarlson: he'll probably tackle that problem when he gets to it, if he's using LTS he wont have to worry for a while, if ever
<nonnie> izinucs: yeah, that's why i said "convenient", but i don't assume that there are packages including the Mac font Monaco
<arosen> Anyone know if ubuntu release a pxe boot installer all setup like debian does?
<overclucker> bencc: don't know if it helps you, but you can run commands as another user with sudo -u otheruser command to exec
<bencc> exutux: so I'll use "sudo -u someuser -i /script"
<exutux> bencc: for that i don't understand why sudo su user
<WalterBishop> Hello, I'm having trouble installing freeglut3. I've unpacked the download, But I can't run the command 'make all' without getting an error. Anyone have any ideas?
<bibic682> ininucs, yes tvtime doesn't know the card even though it shows in my pci devices
<WalterBishop> Make error 1 and 2 whatever that is.
<quarter25cents> I have another quick question, what is the minimum ammount of storage (MB/GB) for me to put Ubuntu on a CD?
<exutux> bencc: su someuser
<quarter25cents> My CD has 700 MB it says, is that enough?
<ohsix> i really do not like the guys that have hardware they covet or insist is really awesome, when it doesn't work; thinking building a new version of the drivers will fix anything, they _never report bugs_ so theres no reason it would
<izinucs> nonnie: not if they have copyrite restrictions
<ohsix> quarter25cents: it's enough
<quarter25cents> ohsix: What is the minimum?
<ohsix> ..
<exutux> bencc: or command runs always owned by root if you use sudo
<quarter25cents> ?
<bencc> exutux: ok. thanks
<bc81> arosen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<izinucs> bibic682: it's the card that might need the driver.. www.google.com/linux and www.ubuntuforums.org to search for that card and implimintation.
<bc81> arosen: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<bibic682> I have done that and it seems really complicated...Ive used several different drivers for that card and none get recognized by tvtime
<nonnie> izinucs: you know some big packages with a lot of fonts?
<madwill>  Please help i'm trying to grab my screen with x11grab and everything is black and no sound. I can only see my cursor, there is only one screen, this is ubuntu 10.04. I have no error, i have a video as long as what i recorded. i feel like this is a problem with x11 but i can't find ressource anywhere on google
<Siph0n> If I have ubuntu 10.4 LTS installed right now, and I want to install Windows 7, will it erase all the partitions on my hard drive ?
<exutux> overclucker: sudo su user command .... nonsense
<pr0ph3t> Siph0n, it will erase grub
<bc81> quarter25cents: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sacarlson> madwill:  I just push <ctl> print screen ,  does that not work?
<exutux> and sudo -u user command ... nonsense too
<arosen> bc81: awesome thank you!
<bc81> sure thing :)
<Siph0n> pr0ph3t, ok, should I create an ntfs partition before trying to install windows? or does windows give me the option to either choose an already created partition, or to create a new partition ?
<pr0ph3t> Siph0n, so you'll need to reinstall it and you can choose the partition in which you want windows 7 to be installed, I suggest you use some partition editor like gparted before you try to install windows
<Corbusier> #ubuntu-fr
<madwill> sacarlson -> print screen does the same thing, black with my cursor !
<Siph0n> pr0ph3t, ok thanks... already created a 100GB ntfs partition. thx
<bc81> madwill: you have desktop effects enable>?
<pr0ph3t> Siph0n, it depends whether you have a free partition on which you can install windows already or whether you need to resize the linux partition in order to create a new one. If you need to resize make sure you backup before doing so
<madwill> bc81> no
<ResQue> hello guys, i have a small problem, i just used installed the propriatry drivers from my graphics card, but when i loged off my GUI stop working. i am now stuck on the tty1 with irssi, could anyone help me get back to the GUI
<ResQue> i am using ubuntu 10.10 with Nvidia GeForce 8600GTM
<loris> ciao  a tutti
<marcagio> Hi ppl, I was wondering if anyone could help, I'm trying to boot the live CD on a computer which has an ATI video cart with S-video output... it's connected to my TV and I can't get it to display properly... I would setup the resolution and display on another screen if I had one, but all I got are 3 imacs and a laptop...
<bc81> madwill: what is the command you are using?  more details
<TTSDA> Hello, I have a problem, with ubuntu 10.10, I installed some packages to run a minecraft map renderer, it worked, then I changed apache directory and rebooted the server. Now, when I boot it a purple screen saying Ubuntu 10.10 appears with a loading bar(more like dots) I cant connect via ssh or anything. When I started it there used to appear a terminal and that is it. Now, I want to re-install ubuntu server but I cant retrieve my files
<madwill> <bc81> SWEET LORD the effect were on normal not disabled !! i've disabled them and now its works Your my champion !!
<TTSDA> Now there is just a back screen and I was able to connect with ssh
<loris> se dovessi installare un nuovo tema x ubuntu....dove dovrei salvarlo in quale cartella????
<TTSDA> I will retrieve my stuff
<bc81> madwill: glad to hear you fixed it! :_)
<madwill> Glad you asked that question
<madwill> i would of been dead by tomorrow if i didn't get that thing working
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, which driver did you install and how did you do it?
<exutux> loris: /join #ubuntu-it
<pr0ph3t> loris, !italian
<pr0ph3t> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i am not sure which drivr, the one it reccomended and i used the err, i forgot the name. i went into system > admin > Something Hardware Drivers
<livingwithrats> help
<bc81> !ask | livingwithrats
<ubottu> livingwithrats: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<livingwithrats> i need a good firewall
<ShapeShifter499> alsa won't save my settings... how do I fix this?
<exutux> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i am sorry i know that information was kind of vague. maybe there is a command i can run to find the driver i insstalled
<pr0ph3t> bc81, I forgot the pipe :P
<livingwithrats> i have been using ubuntu 1 week
<Roasted> Not giving up here. I'm trying to get Rhythmbox to pick up the music that's on my Sandisk Sansa Fuze. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10. I have NO clue why but it comes up as "Importing 0/0" and sits there, doing nothing.
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, the driver you installed should be fine
<livingwithrats> ty will look into
<bc81> Roasted: you can try to fsck the device, if possible
<sacarlson> livingwithrats: only time you need a firewall is if you want to filter access from different parts of a network,  if not just close the listeners you don't need
<exutux> livingwithrats: why do you think that needs a firewall?
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i dont understand then, the GUI does not start up. and on tty7 there shows now error. just some information about what the kernel did last "* Checking battery state     [OK]"
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, but maybe there are some incompatibilities with you nvidia card at the moment, I used to have them as well and although they are great, the linux drivers they make are usually
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: normaly the Gui would start stright after this. but it has not come up.
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, ctrl+alt+F8
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: there is nothing running on after tty7
<mello> Hi! i bought a printer today and have set it up to my imac, win 7 pc with wifi and now i want to acces it from my ubuntu pc. But its not working. When i choose printing i cant add any thing its says not connected? so my question is how can i accses my printer with wifi from ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<nonnie> hey, can you point me to some huge font packages?
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, on my machine X is on F8, and by the sounds of it it is on yours as well
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i always download a .run from file nivida website. that is still inside my downloads folder. do u know how i could install this.
<bc81> ShapeShifter499: you go into the alsamixer?
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i mine, x is on 7, but there is nothing not even a virtual terminal on mine after 7, there is on 1-7 though
<WalterBishop> What is an .O file, and how do I run it?
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, ctrl+alt+F7 gives the last checks o the boot process on my machine as well
<ShapeShifter499> bc81, it won't work, after everytime I start my computer it starts with my speakers muted, and I have to use alsamixer from the terminal to unmute
<Stevezau> hmm i did a apt-get install lxde but its not showing up when i reboot..
<WalterBishop> I'm trying to compile some C code, but its giving me .o files as output.
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, so I get the Checking battery message too on that tty
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i will try restarting my computer to see if that fixes anything
<ShapeShifter499> bc81, however my headphones aren't muted at boot
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, what version are you running?
<pinghu> anyone who can help me to get a bot my friend created in windows to work on ubunut? the bot is for an browsergame and will need to get internet connection. bot is .exe
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: normaly on my computer the last checks the system has run, is replaced by the GUI a few seconds later. but it didnt happen this time
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, of ubuntu
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i am running 10.10
<mello> Hi! i bought a printer today and have set it up to my imac, win 7 pc with wifi and now i want to acces it from my ubuntu pc. But its not working. When i choose printing i cant add any thing its says not connected? so my question is how can i accses my printer with wifi from ubuntu?
<Bigbucks> Is there anyone here who knows much about using apache on ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> mello, You will have to google that one its kinda complex
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: note i always had this problem before i installed ubuntu 10.10 on my harddrive. if i tryed to install any of the closed source drivers from the admin menu the GUI would not longer start up.
<jrib> Bigbucks: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<surial> Our home server used to be a xfce box, but the few GUI apps we used to run on it are now all replaced by command line tools... so it doesn't really need to boot into XFCE anymore. How do I reconfig the machine to not fire up a GUI at all and just stick with the command line?
<mello> Quantum_Ion: yeah been doing that for a while :). guess il have to continue that then thanx anyway
<wedwo-> Stevezau, options will appear at bottom of screen when you start typing your login password
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: this was when i was using just the live CD. so i dont think it is a miss placed setting. maybe something is not compabibile
<Bigbucks> Well, with apache, despite having documentroot set to the correct place, when I open localhost in a browser, I get a 404 pahe.
<Roasted> If I use GParted to format my Sandisk Sansa Fuze, what would ultimately happen? Would I be able to re-load the firmware and get the thing rolling again?
<surial> ubuntu, uh... Karmic 9.1
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, what happens if you do ctrl+alt+F8? Also was it a clean install of Ubuntu? Standard? 64bit or 32bit?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, you could add something like -> amixer set master unmute  - to rc.local
<mamenix> holaaa
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, the master isn't muted, just the speakers
<pinghu> anybody who can help me?
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: 32bit, what do u mean by clean install? there was nothing on the partition before i install ubunut
<jrib> !helpme | pinghu
<ubottu> pinghu: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, how do you fix the problem ?
<Corbusier> Salut, est ce qu'il y aurait des francais pour me conseiller un chan francais relativement vivant ?
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: and i think the standard gnome version. the one from the ubunt main homepage
<jrib> Bigbucks: what is DocumentRoot set to and what does « ls -ld your_document_root » return?
<g_0_0> !fr | Corbusier
<ubottu> Corbusier: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<etotheipi> I followed a guide (http://superuser.com/questions/19318/how-can-i-give-write-access-of-a-folder-to-all-users-in-linux) to make /var/www writable to anyone in the www-data group and added my user to sid group, but I still can't make files or directories there. am I missing something?
<etotheipi> er, said.
<Corbusier> thanks
<g_0_0> Corbusier, sinon tu peux me demander en privé
<jrib> etotheipi: did you log out and back in?
<ResQue> pr0ph3t: i will be back in 2min, i am going to see if a restart will fix the error
<pinghu> ubottu and jrib thx will do as you said and sorry for bunp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pinghu> bump*
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, to temporary fix (until next boot) I turn up the speakers in the alsamixer terminal command
<mello> so found what i needed to do and thought il share it with u. if one run this in the terminal it will restart the printig program and the it found my printer right away   sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart problem solved
<pinghu> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Bigbucks> DocumentRoot is set to /var/www/ and the command returns "ls: cannot access your_document_root: No such file or directory"
<Bigbucks> oh
<pinghu> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<etotheipi> jrib: I hadn't -- but that seems to have fixed it. thanks. not sure why I thought the changes propagated immediately
<Bigbucks> might help if I replace the thing :P
<hazzarux> evening, everbody!
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, which channel to increase?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I just don't know how to make the settings permanent, and the command "sudo alsactl store"   doesn't work either
<jrib> etotheipi: yeah, you need to log in again for group membership
<Bigbucks> jrib, it returns "drwxrwxrwx 2 andrew andrew 4096 2011-02-20 09:45 /var/www/"
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, addiing amixer set to rc.local will fix the probelm
<joseph_> My system is reporting that I have low space on my root partition. Any recommendations for clearing space or resizing it? (Current size:4 GB)
<jrib> Bigbucks: you have an index.html in there or something?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I just have to turn up the speaker channel
<Bigbucks> yes, I do
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, what's the channel called?
<quarter25cents> brb
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, in alsamixer its called speaker  lolz
<jrib> Bigbucks: what are you typing in your web browser?
<Bigbucks> jrib: http://localhost/
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok add -> amixer set unmute speaker -- to rc.local
<jrib> Bigbucks: what happens when you do http://localhost/index.html?
<kevin_> Hello World!
<pavlos2> Hi all i have a very big problem. When the last time i logged in gnome my laptop freezed. After that i can't login to gnome and it shows me that my user is currently logged in. I created a new user and he can login ok, Any ideas how to fix it?
<Bigbucks> 404 error
<iflema> joseph_: you want at least 20gig for root (/)
<istevenmon> hi guys, i have an ip camera which has a web server i can connect to see the image. how can i measure the packet lost and latency of the connection ?
<ohsix> ShapeShifter499: be sure to file a bug too; so the problem can be fixed and it doesn't need a workaround in the future
<joseph_> iflema: OK. Anyway to safely resize?
<Bigbucks> jrib: I get a 404
<jrib> Bigbucks: 1) ls -l /var/www/index.html  2) Your index.html doesn't say "404 error" in it right? 3) clear your browser's cache and try again
<ShapeShifter499> ohsix g_0_0   let me reboot brb
<iflema> joseph_: livecd and always backup important data first! it happens....
<pinghu> Im trying to run a .exe bot my friend did create for an webbrowser-game. The bot was made for windows i think and I wonder if I in any way can use it on my 10.10. all advice is great
<iflema> joseph_: the live has a program called gparted. the install cd isa livecd
<jrib> pinghu: try wine maybe?
<jrib> !wine > pinghu
<ubottu> pinghu, please see my private message
<Bigbucks> 1) -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 177 2011-02-20 09:22 /var/www/index.html 2)no, it was a default install of Apache2, 3) Cache clearing did not work
<joseph_> iflema: Alright, so I'll just need to back up and run g parted. Anything else I should know?
<ohsix> pinghu: chances are it wont work if you get it to run, windows is way different in the way you'd interact with the web browser to do that stuff; it _might_ work if you also run the browser with wine
<pinghu> jrib I tried wine but the bot did not start up.
<jrib> pinghu: what language did your friend write the bot in?
<Bigbucks>  jrib: 1) -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 177 2011-02-20 09:22 /var/www/index.html 2)no, it was a default install of Apache2, 3) Cache clearing did not work
<pinghu> I have no clue at all and this friend of mine is quite hard to get in touch with.
<jrib> Bigbucks: ps -ef | grep apache
<iflema> joseph_: thats about it... youll need that much atlesat for ROOT (/) because it has TMP and VAR under it, im assuming you have a seperate HOME and possibly BOOT....
<iflema> joseph_: USR get pretty big aswell
<pinghu> Is there any way to open .exe files and figure out which language it's written in?
<Bigbucks> jrib: What am I looking for in this?
<ShapeShifter499> ohsix, g_0_0   that didn't work, the channel is turned all the way down in alsa mixer
<jrib> Bigbucks: is apache running?
<pupuserfac32c> I am havign difficulties with Ubuntu...  it crashed on me last time I tried to reboot.  got the the grub screen to signon. but didn't have a session availible for me to login to gnome or anything else.
<josh_> pinghu no
<IanWizard> Anyone who will give me a part time (telecommute) job, internship, anything, doing something vaguely technical.  I'll work for next to nothing, and I'll work the first week free.
<joseph_> iflema: Yes to both. I have a seperate /tmp as well.
<pupuserfac32c> got frustrated. so at the prompt. I did a apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to 10.10 now.
<Bigbucks> jrib: Apache is running, or else i wouldn't even get a 404
<ohsix> ShapeShifter499: i didn't offer the workaround, i just suggested filing a bug, its easy to fix with a pulse mixer path; but "Speaker" isn't a correct name for a mixer channel
<pupuserfac32c> but it now goes to a text screen.   and I can not get it to startx to work.
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok try - amixer set speaker unmute 80%
<pupuserfac32c> saying fatel server error.  no screens found.
<jrib> Bigbucks: and everything is default, you haven't edited any configuration files since installing apache?
<ShapeShifter499> ohsix, ya but I thought I'd let you know that didn't work
<ohsix> ShapeShifter499: pnoted
<Bigbucks> No, I havent.
<BUG123R> hola amigos.
<tronyx> anyone know the best way to do a remote graphical login on 10.04 without already having an established session?
<jrib> Bigbucks: anything interesting in apache's logs?
<tronyx> i.e. a graphical GDM login? i can't seem to find anything current or applicable to 10.04
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, I think it will work if you add the 80% you need to increase the volume too
<Bigbucks> jrib: where is the logs?
<brontoeee> tronyx, nx nomachine
<jrib> Bigbucks: /var/log/apache2/
<exutux> Bigbucks: sorry but, your DocumetRoot is in /var/www/ ?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok rebooting
<brontoeee> tronyx, you will need ssh access
<ChogyDan> pupuserfac32c: did you do-release-upgrade? or apt-get dist-upgrade to do the distro upgrade?
<xomp> anyone ever run a small ircd on ubuntu before? I'm looking to run a small ircd on my ubuntu VPS but don't know which package I should use..
<Bigbucks> exutux: yes it is
<exutux> 23:35 < Bigbucks> jrib, it returns "drwxrwxrwx 2 andrew andrew 4096  2011-02-20 09:45 /var/www/"
<pupuserfac32c> chogydan. I don't recall to be honest..
<exutux> Bigbucks: that's the permission in /var/www/?
<scottnyc> apt-get install python3 is asking me if im root
<ChogyDan> pupuserfac32c: what graphics card?
<pupuserfac32c> i think I tried to just do apt-get dist-upgrade unless it didn't work.. then I may have added release to it.
<tronyx> brontoeee: thanks for hte tip.  i'll look into it.  i'd guess it can be done, but like other services, can you forward the no machine server/service over SSH?
<coz_> scottnyc,  sudo apt-get install
<Bigbucks> jrib: appears there is no htdocs
<brontoeee> tronyx, yes
<ohsix> xomp: you probably are best served by checkint out ratbox or the ircd you want to use from source control and running it as your user
<iflema> joseph_: maybe 10gig for root would be enough. If you plan to use your OS and not wipe it every 5 sec yoyull prob want 20gig
<pupuserfac32c> I have an nvida.  and an intel...  never could get the duel screens to work before.
<exutux> Bigbucks: it isn' default permissio for /var/www/ that's wrong and apache not run
<xomp> ohsix, so ratbox is pretty easy to setup?
<doug9_> Requesting info on NVIDIA operability of 10.10
<brontoeee> tronyx, it uses ssh login by deafult
<ChogyDan> pupuserfac32c: do you have ubuntu-desktop and linux-generic installed?
<pr0ph3t> ResQue, did it work?
<xtbgod> C Compiler on 10.10?
<jrib> !nvidia > doug9_
<ohsix> xomp: they're all not very hard to set up, but ratbox has block not line based configs, so it is a bit easier
<ubottu> doug9_, please see my private message
<Bigbucks> exutux: how do I set the permissions to what it should be?
<pupuserfac32c> i thought I did...
<jrib> xtbgod: gcc
<exutux> Bigbucks: drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2010-11-12 13:56 /var/www/
<tronyx> thanks again brontoeee
<exutux> ths right and default permission
<brontoeee> tronyx, also client will work on win,osx and ubuntu (i have tested all 3)
<xomp> ohsix, cool! is there any guides out there on setting it up?
<scottnyc> ty coz_
<pupuserfac32c> maybe not...
<coz_> scottnyc,  no problem... that worked ...yes?
<joseph_> iflema: 20 gig it is. One last thing. How do I put my seperate /tmp partition back into root with gparted? Do I just unmount?
<Roasted> If I use GParted to format my Sandisk Sansa Fuze, what would ultimately happen? Would I be able to re-load the firmware and get the thing rolling again?
<Bigbucks> exutux: how do I set it to the correct perms?
<scottnyc> yeah
<pupuserfac32c> I just did apt0get ubuntu-desktop and it is trying to install it.
<ChogyDan> !who > pupuserfac32c
<ubottu> pupuserfac32c, please see my private message
<scottnyc> whats the command nto check verson again?
<iflema> !fstab | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<coz_> scottnyc,  version of ubuntu?   lsb_release -a
<doug9_> ubottu: reading now, thank you\
<Bigbucks> This is interesting....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> pupuserfac32c: yeah, if you don't use the upgrade tool, it can leave the upgrade in a bad state
<scottnyc> verson ofpython i just installed
<exutux> Bigbucks: sudo chmod 755 /var/www/ && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ResQue> pr0ph3t, yes it did,
<scottnyc> its like v- python
<Bigbucks> jrib: exutux: it appears it was looking for "htdocs"
<ChogyDan> pupuserfac32c: I would also do the task: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`        with a ^
<joseph_> iflema: Alright, well, I'll have a look at those. Thank you very much for your help!
<ResQue> pr0ph3t, i am not sure what happend, i installed the driver, loged off and X wouldnt show back up. i guess it needed a restart
<brontoeee> exutux, that would be 403, permission denied
<coz_> scottnyc,  python --version
<tripelbaby> Hi all. I'm really a baby at this but... I'd like to write a skype driver for my webcam. It's a logitech. I'd need help. Prolly some basics. And a driver of a similar webcam. (The newer webcams all have skype drivers.) Where would I go to look and learn?
<xtbgod> i'm not sure of which GCC to download
<iflema> joseph_: tmp should be as simple as a new fstab entry....
<ResQue> pr0ph3t, on other version of linux, i just run the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and the drivers where active. but this time i tryed that and it said something like gdm is set to an upstart job and can not be reset do u know what that means?
<exutux> brontoeee: 755 default permission for /var/www/
<brontoeee> exutux, yes, but he is geting 404
<iflema> joseph_: and somewher to mount it =)
<Bigbucks> exutux: Don't ask how it happened, but somehow apache was thinking htdocs was the webroot. That doesn't seem normal for linux....windows, it does, but linux....
<exutux> brontoeee: oh sure, but permissions was wrong tooy
<exutux> too*
<brontoeee> exutux, right
<coz_> xtbgod,  are you in synaptic pacakage manager?
<kevin_> @tripelbaby you might want to look into editting v4l & v4l2 things
<joseph_> iflema: I'll have to look into fstab for that. Possibly in your links.
<xtbgod> i'm sorry but this is my first day here
<coz_> xtbgod,  ok go to System/Administration/synaptic package manager
<exutux> Bigbucks: 777 for /var/www/ is wrong and usercure too ...
<Bigbucks> exutux: Any idea what the problem is? I dont know where it is getting htdocs from....and I want to be able to change the location....
<xtbgod> ok, now?
<coz_> xtbgod,  also when addressing some one in particular,,, if you type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name  then hit tab  it should autocomplete their name which will alert them on their end... you may have to tab more than once
<exutux> Bigbucks: you said that it is a default install of apache right?
<coz_> xtbgod,   ok  now hit the "Search"  button and type in    gcc
<iflema> joseph_: also note the file permissions tmp has, r+w+x for all user/groups
<jrib> Bigbucks: how did you install apache?
<exutux> Bigbucks: so is very strange default isnatall i think
<hellslinger> does anything have to be done to get emerald to start by default?
<Bigbucks> exutux: I looked in the error log, and during the time, it was searching for "htdocs"
<romistrub> I just realized that ubuntu is 50% u
<coz_> xtbgod,  actually  after that ,, which will list the available gcc packages  ,,, hit the "Reload" button   then hit the "Mark all upgrades"  button
<xtbgod> coz_, ok
<digiwicki> i am running 10.10. Very serious about getting swgemu up and running properly. installed wine and config as per swgemu's forum info. get it to run, but with terrible display of graphics. can someone help me figure this out?
<Bigbucks> jrib: exutux: I believe I looked off of the linux site, I installed it with the command "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<jrib> Bigbucks: do you have /var/www/.htaccess?
<Bigbucks> no, I dont
<coz_> xtbgod,  after the Mark all upgrades  hit the "Apply" button if anything needs to be upgraded
<jrib> Bigbucks: sudo service apache2 stop    what does your browser do then?
<sacarlson> Bigbucks: but didn't you also delete the default page that apache puts in for you?
<coz_> xtbgod,  it should also include any updates or changes to  gcc
<tripelbaby> kevin_ ok. google gives me some links. ty
<xtbgod> coz_, otherwise it will show me the Mark additional required changes?
<Bigbucks> jrib: I am unable to connect.
<coz_> xtbgod,  yes if there are updates after hitting "Reload"  the mark upgrades button will be activated
<coz_> xtbgod,  this can also be on in terminal with   sudo apt-get update  &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> Bigbucks: ok, « sudo service apache2 start », pastebin /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<exutux> Bigbucks: maybe is betetr that you pastebin your /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<exutux> jrib: lol
<sacarlson> Bigbucks: maybe you should pastebin your apache2 config file for us to see /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default  or whatever you have it named
<exutux> another
<Bigbucks> uggh lol
<jrib> heh
<xtbgod> coz_, ok, thank you. I'll be back when it's done
<coz_> xtbgod,  cool
<coz_> xtbgod,   this is also one of the several channels you should most likely "hang out " in
<Stew_822> Hello :]
<tripelbaby> xtbgod, listen to coz_  -- imho synaptic is a sinkhole.
<xtbgod> coz_, now i see why people prefers this =D
<coz_> tripelbaby,  ooo I like synaptic,, and unfortunately it may be gone at some point
<coz_> xtbgod,  you mean prefer linux  or this channel?
<ugurerkan> test
<Stew_822> I was wondering how can I change the program that starts when I use a shortcut (to a directory) in gnome-do, the current program is chrome, and that isn't really all that great for browsing through my files :P
<xtbgod> coz_, linux, where in the world would you get help like this..
<coz_> ugurerkan,  it works ! :)
<joseph_> iflema: I assume r+w+x means read/write/delete, correct?
<coz_> xtbgod,  right  you will find you have much more power over you system with linux and of course the volunteer  support here is invaluable
<coz_> although anyone willing to pay me  I could create a paypal button   lol
<digiwicki> i am running 10.10. Very serious about getting swgemu up and running properly. installed wine and config as per swgemu's forum info. get it to run, but with terrible display of graphics. can someone help me figure this out or point in the right direction? dell inspiron 530
<Stew_822> coz_: lol :)
<ZykoticK9> joseph_, x mean eXecute for files, and access for directories
<brontoeee> Stew_822, gnome-do is stagnating, you may want to search for alternatives anyway, kupfer for example <- not the anwer i know
<iflema> joseph_: read/write/execute
<joseph_> ZykoticK9: I see, thank you.
<Stew_822> brontoeee: okay cool thanks :). It looks terrible on my LXDE desktop anyway :P
<exutux> jrib: maybe he has an index.html joker and have 404 error inside html code LOL
<brontoeee> coz_, nope, but i can make you a paypal button for a small donation ;)
<jrib> exutux: I asked him that :)
<joseph_> iflema: thank you as well. I appreciate your help.
<coz_> brontoeee,   oh cool but I think everyone would be jealous :)
<brontoeee> thats true
<iflema> joseph_: in a terminal     sudo chmod 777 /tmp     will do it ifnthere is a /tmp
<backbox_> hello
<joseph_> iflema: I have a terminal open. should I input the command?
<backbox_> ahah
<iflema> joseph_: do it the livecd, move ya poartitions make a new /tmp and assign the file permissions, fstab, happy days =)
<joseph_> iflema: alright. I'll write it down and use it via LiveCD. Thank you again!
<scottnyc> whats the best text editor for ubuntu
<middle> Hey can anyone help me test a line of Bash? I just need someone with Lynx isntalled
<middle> Just need someone to tell me teh output of: lynx -dump ip2location.com | grep 'Location :'| tail -c +26
<Zaffzaff> How do I configure a thumbdrive to be recognized by ubuntu? Need it for a boot drive
<Zaffzaff> 'the make startup disk' ap wont let me make a startup disk with it
<Paddy_NI> Hey I have two sata hard drives one with win7 installed and one with ubuntu, my computer no longer automatically boots.. instead I have to press f11 (boot selection) menu during POST and select the drive manually to boot each time
<xtbgod> Ok it is now installing software
<surreal7z> middle CROATIA, SPLITSKO-DALMATINSKA, SPLIT   lynx the output
<MY3rdEYE> for some reason unknown my applications task bar has disappeared as well as the tray at the bottom showing programs running. I have tried many ways to get them back but am becoming frustrated - can any one help?
<surreal7z> if i got it right
<Zaffzaff> paddy try f10 in startup and navigate to boot order
<Zaffzaff> my3rdeye restart pc
<Zaffzaff> worked for my notebook
<Zaffzaff> i did the same thing
<MY3rdEYE> tried that did not work
<Zaffzaff> i saw a page on google for it a while ago, but that was for an older version
<bc81> MY3rdEYE: you re-added them to the panel?
<Paddy_NI> Zaffzaff: Makes no difference already done that still sits there with blinking white cursor
<sprung> Hi. I just started up Ubuntu and i have no menubars
<Zaffzaff> can anyone answer my question about the thumbdrive though?
<sprung> i have a terminal, what should i type
<MY3rdEYE> tried - it would not let me access the panel in menu
<bc81> !panels | MY3rdEYE
<ubottu> MY3rdEYE: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ChogyDan> Paddy_NI: have you checked the boot order in the bios?
<Philgood> Hello.  I've got a fresh install of Maverick using an NVIDIA sound card with a REALTEK chipset on an ASUS board and have no sound whatsoever.  I've tried a different (older) sound card and tested my speakers on my iPod (they work fine).  Anyone have any idea what I might be able to do to get sound working?  It worked fine before I reinstalled this weekend.
<Paddy_NI> Zaffzaff: It starts fine when I manually select it, just does not start automagically... I have already removed and added "boot" flags to the drives in all combinations
<Paddy_NI> ChogyDan: Yes
<sprung> Hi. I just started up Ubuntu and i have no menubars. i have a terminal, how can i fix it
<Paddy_NI> ChogyDan: HDD is first
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: I think that might be that your lithium clock battery is dead on your mother board,  is you computer like 3 or more years old?
<Zaffzaff> have you dried disabling all other boot sources paddy?
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: nope its not the battery and the board is brand new
<sprung> Hi. I just started up Ubuntu and i have no menubars. i have a terminal, how can i fix it
<bc81> !patience | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<middle> Thanks usrrealz, can anyone else offer any output of:     * HOME
<middle>     * TV LISTINGS
<middle>     * PROGRAMMES
<middle>     * WATCH 4oD
<FloodBot1> middle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_NI> it remembers all its settings correctly yet does not boot unless I manually choose it
<ZykoticK9_> sprung, log out, and verify the Session is set to Gnome and not Xterm
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: it sounds like the bios maybe then,  try enter bios and set the boot sequence
<middle> Ouput of: lynx -dump ip2location.com | grep 'Location :'| tail -c +26 WOuld bea appreciated
<Paddy_NI> Windows drive is in sata 1 and linux in sata 2
<Philgood> Anyone have any advice for no sound in 10.10 after a fresh install?
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: I already told you I have done that
<Zaffzaff> philgood: what machine are you one?
<Zaffzaff> on*
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: well the f11 I think that's before the boot loader am I wrong?
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: that is what I have to do already to get it to boot
<adamruffolo>  I have a work network without domains.  Just pcs with work groups.  Working with a Windows 2003 Server. The server is old and I'm disliking windows.  I want to upgrade the server.  I'm looking at Ubuntu Server.  Any thoughts?
<Philgood> The sound card is on my ASUS mobo, REALTEK chipset NVIDIA card.  its a AMD athlon 3600+ system.  A bit dated.
<bc81> Philgood: you have checked for Additional Drivers?
<Philgood> bc81: I have, yes.
<sprung> ZykoticK9_, It says "Not Responding: Panel" in a window
<sprung> ZykoticK9_, i think the issue is not what you said and tyhat Panel somehow crashed. How do i fix it.
<Philgood> bc81: Though I haven't checked with NVIDIA yet
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: what I mean is it never gets to grub for the f11 question,  I think it's still running in bios code,  am I wrong?
<ZykoticK9_> sprung, "killall -9 gnome-panel" perhaps
<brontoeee> adamruffolo, what is the server supposed to do?
<sprung> ZykoticK9_, answered my own question
<sprung> ZykoticK9_, that fixed the problem.
<xtbgod> coz_, it finished upgrading now what?
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: Sorry sir I do not understand what you mean
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: ah yes it does not get to grub unless I press f11 during post
<coz_> xtbgod,   well my guess is that gcc is also updated,,, what was the need to get gcc in the first place?
<adamruffolo> I don't think I'll get my co-workers to agree with domain server administration.  They don't like it that way.  But it'll mainly be a storage server and possibly, if I can twist some arms, have it be a non-internet work domain server
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: then I have to choose the samsung drive labelled 3M
<Zaffzaff> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu recognize a thumbdrive?
<xtbgod> coz_, programming
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: the other drive is called 4M and this does not boot
<coz_> xtbgod,  ah ok  mmm   test it now  and see if it is the required version
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: windows boots fine too from the grub menu
<adamruffolo> Zaffzaff: did you hook it in to the USB port?
<khafra> My GUI keeps going unresponsive with a stream of errors like (gnome-panel:1862) GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: Assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Philgood> zaffzaff: I've never had any trouble with it.  Make sure you're plugging it into a USB2.0 port though.
<Zaffzaff> yes it's ina  port
<khafra> Googling the errors leads to forum posts on completely unrelated problems
<nRy> has anyone been successful in using an OCZ HSDL solid-state hard drive with Ubuntu???
<nRy> http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/solid-state-drives/hsdl.html
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: well it's not a ubuntu problem it's in bios or hardware
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: If it's an older machine that may be your issue
<nRy> they do not officially support Linux but I am wondering if there might happen to be drivers for Ubuntu
<Zaffzaff> hp davilion dv 2000
<khafra> How do I stop the intermittently unresponsive GUI?
<adamruffolo> Zaffazaff: open a browser window and go to media storage.  See if anything shows up there.
<Zaffzaff> what can i do about that?
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: it worked perfectly fine before installing ubuntu
<xtbgod> coz_, how remember i'm new :S and sorry for bothering
<Zaffzaff> it's an 07 laptop
<brontoeee> adamruffolo, shrug, did you ask in #ubuntu-server allready?
<[thor]> nRy: i haven't used an ocz, but i use an intel x25 and a kingston
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: well you have two drives try unplug one
<Zaffzaff> it sees the drive it just wont let me make a starup disk with it
<ohsix> nRy: the siliconimage controller they use should work
<Zaffzaff> the drive is recognized, it just doesnt want to let me use it
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: Ooooh, okay, that's different then.
<Zaffzaff> ?
<coz_> xtbgod,  no problem and no bother
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, still there?   I've tried it and I can't get it working still
<adamruffolo> brontoeee: nope.  Didn't realize that channel existed. *hits head with hand*  should'a been obvious.  Asking there now.  Tks
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: I was hoping opening this thing up would be a last resort
<Zaffzaff> im very new to ubuntu so if I missed something then yeah...
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI:  I think you can disable the drive in bios
<coz_> xtbgod,  but if you are coding anything that will not work with that version of gcc  ,,, which seems surprising...then you need to test that
<bc81> Zaffzaff: what drive is it
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: That's not something I've ever messed with but give me a minute.  I think I recall seeing something somewhere, I may be able to come up with it.
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: then I no longer have use of the drive?
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: it's just to verify your problem,  try disabe one then the other
<Zaffzaff> thanks phil, bc18 what info do you want about it?
<bc81> Zaffzaff: make model of thumbdrive
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: Okay, what's your drive mounted as?
<Zaffzaff> it's a PNX 4gig, hold on...
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: its not a hardware malfunction.. I am convinced its to do with the bootloader or boot flags
<Zaffzaff> /dev/sdb
<Zaffzaff> smart status: not supported
<nRy> thor: I am using an x25 as well and it works fine
<Zaffzaff> serial: 4510100000193764
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: I don't think grub uses boot flag,  what disk do you point in bios to boot from?
<kevin_> is there a network file manager that works between windows and ubuntu?
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: Are you trying to use the startup disk utility in System>Administration?
<dantastic> hello, is there a particular section to go for people utterly new to linux/ubuntu?
<Zaffzaff> yes phil
<Zaffzaff> creat startup disk
<Black_knight> sacarlson : Is ubuntu 10.4 LTS  more stable than 10.10?
<bc81> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nRy> ohsix: I talked to OCZ on the phone and they said the drivers required for HDSL are only for Windows right now.
<Philgood> Is the drive showing in the list but greyed out?
<brontoeee> kevin_, ftp, ssh, samba, whatnot?
<Zaffzaff> startup disk creator*
<alisalaah> UBUNTU 10.10 :: is there a way to expand the border on windows to enable the resize ability... i find it very hard to just easily resize windows sometimes with this touchpad.
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: I'll be back need to calm my head
<ohsix> nRy: post the output of lspci -vv -nn to a pastebin
<Zaffzaff> yes phil
<bc81> alisalaah: some themes only have 1 pixel border, try using a differnt them perhaps
<tim167> hello, i'm trying to compile ARToolKit, can anyone help ?
<Zaffzaff> the drive is there, but underneat that the "when starting up...to make startup disk" is greyed
<Philgood> Do you have the disk image you're trying to create from selected?
<alisalaah> bc81, this is default theme sometimes, any way to specify a 1-2px leniency on each side or something?
<sacarlson> Black_knight: I'm not sure,  they both work for me,  I normaly run 10.04 on my main computer as I don't like to upgrade it's too much trouble and just causes problems,  if it's not broke don't fix it
<nRy> ohsix: wouldn't I need a special driver for Ubuntu to talk to the SandForce SF-1222 processor in the IBIS? http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ibis-3-5-high-speed-data-link-ssd.html
<Zaffzaff> everything underneath the erase disk button is greyed accept help and close
<bc81> alisalaah: also, the bottom right corner is good to resize windows, there is more to grab onto.  i suppose you can edit the theme, but i'm not sure how to
<drc> .clear
<Philgood> Up above where you pick your removable media there should be an "other" button, hit that and browse to your .ISO of the Ubuntu disk and I think it should work.
<nRy> ohsix: I do not have an IBIS drive yet, but I am thinking of picking one up at Micro Center before they close tonight...but only if I can find out if it would work
<ohsix> nRy: ah i'm thinking of some other pci-e ssd's they have
<ohsix> nRy: if ocz says they dont, they don't
<bc81> alisalaah: also, compiz config settings manager (ccsm) has some resize options (key combinations and whatnot)
<ohsix> nRy: they do have plug in ssd's that do work though
<Zaffzaff> i have the download for ubuntu 10.10 maveric selected, that's alright
<AndrewMC> eMac536$%^
<Philgood> Okay
<alisalaah> bc81, thanks... bot right corner is hard too without a mouse, but i'll work with that.. i know OSX and Windows have the same thing they just use thicker borders but i like the look enough to just fight with it
<Black_knight> sacarlson so you think  10.04  is better?
<AndrewMC> oops sorry
<Jordan_U> alisalaah: Have you tried holding alt and using the middle mouse button to resize?
<nRy> ohsix: are you thinking of this one? http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-z-drive-r2-e88-pci-express-ssd.html
<alisalaah> trackpad.. no mouse
<ohsix> yep
<alisalaah> but i can make a hotkey for resize then use that hotkey
<sacarlson> Black_knight: I like lts  I only upgrade when I have to so lts gives me more time
<nRy> this one does support Linux, but can't get one at a local store and I need a really really fast IO device asap
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok try in the the terminal, it's important that you name the channel how it's named in alsamixer - case sensitive too, so take note
<Black_knight> sacarlson 10.10 consumes more cpu resources
<bc81> alisalaah: also, right-clicking on the title bar gives you risize too
<Jmob> hi, installing linux on HDD with 3 partitions.  One blank ext4, one NTFS with w7, one recovery partition for w7 (will set back to a University's image.)  Where do I tell the installer to put the bootloader?
<g_> how do i remove a repos once i've added one?
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: hmmm... 4GB oughta be big enough... I guess you've tried formatting the thumb drive if it gives you that option?  Otherwise I'm afraid I got nothin.  Sorry :(
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, use alsamixer to mute and change volume - then amixer in terminal to set it as you want
<g_> i'm getting: GPG error: http://security.debian.org lenny/updates Release:
<bc81> alisalaah: alt+f8
<Zaffzaff> idk how to format it properly for this
<sacarlson> Black_knight: it does?  I'm not sure,  normaly I just pull backports or ppa if I need a small part upgraded
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, if the channel is called Speaker in alsamixer then -> amixer set Speaker unmute 80% - should work
<Zaffzaff> my bad lost connection
<alisalaah> bc81, Gracias! the hotkeys and such are a good enough solution :)
<lostinit> morning everyone
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: I think by default USB media is done in FAT32 to be universal platform.  I'm pretty sure you can boot ubuntu from FAT, but I know there was one common one you can't boot from...
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, once it works in terminal add it to rc.local
<NixGeek> I'm trying to encrypt a flash drive with truecrypt.   I want a partition and then a hidden volume, and it's not giving me format options page
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: NTFS most likely is what I'm thinking of.  So try keeping it FAT32 and see what it does for you
<alisalaah> used ubuntu for YEARS via ssh only and such so not really a nub.. but only after 10.4 and 10.10 have i liked the desktop experience enough to ditch both OS X 10.6 and Windows 7 on every computer I own
<Zaffzaff> yeah the guide said it had to be in fat32 but i dont know how to don that
<Black_knight> sacarlson : a friend of mine told me that 10.04 is based on debian testing while 10.04 on unstable debian
<sacarlson> Black_knight: I play with all the new stuff in virtualbox so I can see what it does,
<Zaffzaff> do that*
<ohsix> nRy: apparently it still shows the same controller http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?78957-OCZ-IBIS-Support-for-Linux-! you just need to glue them together with md
<gigaroc> Hello, i'm using 11.04, and when i compile so code that works on 10.10, i get a linker error undefined reference to `mysql_real_connect'  undefined reference to `mysql_error' etc.  it's as if the linker is not linking the library's correctly.  but i'm using pkg-config --libs and mysql-config --libs.  has anyone seen this problem?
<bc81> alisalaah: glad to hear you joined the revolution ;-)
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: As it turns out I've got a crappy USB HDD plugged in right now.  Let me see how far I can get without actually formatting it and help ya out.
<dantastic> can anyone tell me how to get to the #ubuntu-beginners channel? not sure on how to do that...
<sacarlson> Black_knight: I'm sure we share with debian and they from us
<Zaffzaff> thanks phil
<alisalaah> dantastic, /join #ubuntu-beginners
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0,  it works in the terminal but not in rc.local
<dantastic> thank you!
<meLon> I have a large mp3 i recorded and would like to split it into smaller mp3s.  Any suggestions on what to use?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, can you pastebin your rc.local
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0,  just to make sure your talking about /etc/rc.local right?
<sacarlson> Black_knight: I started in debian and moved to ubuntu since it had more support and was more on the edge of newer things
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, yep
<tim167> can anyone help me compile ARToolkit?
<alisalaah> bc81, i'm a long time developer and such and ... people who know, ubuntu
<bc81> meLon: Mp3split-gtk
<GeekyAdam> sup geeks
<nRy> ohsix: taking a look now
<bc81> alisalaah: this is true :-)
<ohsix> nRy: the only thing that might not work is using it at the same time in windows and linux; i dont know if they use their own software read header or if they use the one usually on silicon image controllers
<Black_knight> sacarlson: I like debian but it's not easy for me to use it
<LonelyDragon757> I am getting frustrated with my Ubuntu 10.10 installation... had issues with my 10.04. and did an apt-get dist-update. and finally got back into my desktop... but it is having issues (and 10.04 did too)  with my xorg.conf file... and not sure how in the world to Fix it... and it is upsetting me...  stuck at 1024x768.
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: Okay, it looks like just hitting erase disk comes up with a "yes or no" dialogue, but if you go to "Computer" you can choose specific formats of which FAT is an option (you'll want the non encrypted one).  I don't know if that'll fix your issue though.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0,  http://pastebin.com/NWHc1tCs
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: It's what I'd try in your shoes.
<LonelyDragon757> i had to delete the xorg.conf file to even allow startx to start.
<devyll> hello. Any idea how could I change the resolution in tty mode (alt f1 - f6) and also the verbose boot (no quite splash options in grub) messages screen ?
<Zaffzaff> ok one minute...
<nRy> ohsix: I would be using this in a linux server so no Windows
<tim167> I'm trying to compile ARToolKit, but i get stuck at make, can anyone help?
<nRy> just Windows VM's
<nRy> but that is different
<Black_knight> sacarlson: thank you.
<Anthraxium> http://www.veronicatv.nl/web/show/id=1428450/langid=43/dbid=538/typeofpage=78964
<sacarlson> LonelyDragon757:  I assume you must have installed propriatary video?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, that should work is the channel definitely called - Speaker    ??
<nRy> ohsix: I do not see anywhere in that OCZ forum where it says that the IBIS will work with Linux. OCZ clearly states there that they will not support it. I talked to tech support and they said they just have not made the drivers yet
<Zaffzaff> cant even find the drive int he computer directory
<Zaffzaff> in the*
<ohsix> nRy: it's not about "IBIS" really, it's the controller they use, which is from silicon image and works
<ohsix> nRy: ask them what controller it uses
<Zaffzaff> isnt on my desktop either, i access it through system>admin>disk utility
<Zaffzaff> and it's at the bottom of the menu on the left
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: It should show up as removable media or something like that.  Well I guess try the erase disk option, it should keep current formatting I would think.
<bc81> devyll: this may be of help to you > http://www.rvdavid.net/setting-tty-virtual-consoles-resolution-with-grub-2-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<Black_knight> ohsix: from ubuntu what are the hot keys to restart the x window
<Zaffzaff> tried erasing, did nothing. will look for removable media though
<tim167> can anyone help me compile ARToolKit? i get stuck at make...
<induz> how can i network/workgroup Lucid with window 7 computer?
<aeon-ltd> !compile | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: Alright.
<ohsix> Black_knight: DontZap is enabled on ubuntu, so the regular key combo doesn't work
<induz> window 7 says it can only join the workgroup of another window 7
<surreal7z> !compile
<devyll> bc81,  thankx
<LonelyDragon757> sacarlson   propriatary video?  i am somewhat a medium newb... what is that.  i don't know if I installed anything extra
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, yes
<induz> is it possible to networking Lucid
<Black_knight> ohsix: what can I do then?
<sacarlson> LonelyDragon757: then why would you even have an xorg.conf file?
<Zaffzaff> can't find it
<tim167> ﻿aeon-ltd:  i know how to compile, but i don't know how to solve "ccvt_i386.S:32:27: error: linux/linkage.h: No such file or directory"
<induz> do i have download something
<sacarlson> LonelyDragon757: what method are you using to attempt to change resolution?
<induz> it says Could not display "network:///"
<tim167> has anyone compiled ARToolKit on ubuntu ?
<Zaffzaff> also somehting else to note, before this i tried to burn to a cd, and it didn't even see it in the menu at all
<Philgood> Zaffzaff: Well consider me tapped out then, brother.  I came in looking for help and am still puzzled myself.  Sorry I couldn't fix ya up.
<LonelyDragon757> sacarlson.  i thought I needed an xorg.conf file.      (tried to change resolution with the desktop icon thingie) but doens't give me any addtional options
<Zaffzaff> it's alright, I'm happy ya tried
<induz> networking with MS 7 computer, how
<Philgood> Thanks for your time, folks.
<Black_knight> ohsix: how to restart the x window from ubuntu?
<xtbgod> coz_, don't worry i got it =D
<coz_> xtbgod,  cool
<tim167> trying to compile ARToolKit, i get "ccvt_i386.S:32:27: error: linux/linkage.h: No such file or directory" after make command, googled it for hours, can anyone help?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, can you try this with another channel to make sure it isn't something peculiar to the speaker channel for example Master ?
<sacarlson> LonelyDragon757: did you try anything like this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> tim167: try:  dpkg -S linkage.h    make sure you have the file
<Black_knight> sacarlson: how to restart the x window from ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, it works for master in the terminal
<cbf> g'day folks
<tim167> ActionParsnip: thanks, i have the file 20 times or so
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, does it work for Speaker in the terminal ?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, yes
<ActionParsnip> tim167: maybe: https://launchpad.net/~artoolkit-dev/+archive/ppa   will help ;)
<sacarlson> Black_knight:  maybe sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cbf> hoping one of you might be able to help, pls - i have ubuntu 10.10 and am having some probs with ndiswrapper
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, does it work for master in rc.local?
<ShapeShifter499> let me try brb
<ActionParsnip> tim167: it has the latest version already built...
<cbf> i have the driver and the device showing as "present"
<Black_knight> sacarlson: I want to use hot keys is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: have you seen that before?
<Roasted> Why is it when I create a playlist on my Sansa mp3 player thruogh Banshee, it registers as a playlist but it ALWAYS comes through empty?
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to test laptop keys?  ie, is there a prog to see the keycodes or something?
<sacarlson> Black_knight: I'm not sure what you want to do you can go to console with <ctl><alt> + f2
<tim167> ActionParsnip: really?! wow! how come i never found that! ? :)
<ActionParsnip> tim167: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:artoolkit-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install artoolkit
<tim167> ActionParsnip: but how do i download those ?
<cbf> any ndiswrapper experts here?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: instead of reaching for source. ALWAYS search in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas first
<Black_knight> sacarlson: thanks
<tim167> ActionParsnip: aah too quick many thanks
<ActionParsnip> tim167: I gave the command to add the ppa and install
<nRy> ohsix: the other thing you have to be able to clean the drive.....i think for IBIS it means a complete and deep reformat
<ResQue> can anyone recommend any good games for me to play on linux?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: even if a LOT of PPAs show, check them al
<NixGeek> in lucid, I'm trying to use truecrypt, and i'm have a problem: using the "create a volume within a partition/drive" option and "hidden Truecrypt volume" option, It doens't give me an option to format
<nRy> ohsix: do you know how I would clean the IBIS drive even if I got it working with Ubuntu?
<induz> can u suggest me any website link to read about networking with windows 7 computers??
<ActionParsnip> ResQue: what sort of game do you like?
<ohsix> the controller handles that if it needs to be done at all
<bc81> Roasted: any errore if you do this while running banshee from a terminal?
<Ashlebede> Does anyone know if the ubuntu software center can evaluate the size of a package ?
<ActionParsnip> induz: connect them to the same subnet and they are networked
<ResQue> ActionParsnip, any type at all, i really dont mind RTS, MMO, FPS, 3RD PERSON, really anything i dont mind
<tim167> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot, i'm having a look at it now...
<Loshki> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ActionParsnip> ResQue: urbanterror and penumbra are great native FPS (penumbra isn't free but the demo is)
<ResQue> ActionParsnip, even 2d games are fine. something with a plot and a story would be nice.
<ActionParsnip> ResQue: or frets on fire :)
<_Silence_> hellow room
<induz> ActionParsnip, I guess subnet is 255.255.255.0
<_Silence_> could be
<ResQue> ActionParsnip, thanks i will have a look at the now
<tim167> ActionParsnip: first try, i get " E: Couldn't find package artoolkit "
<_Silence_> can i get to 20_something on this server?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, no it did not work.... its like re.local is not working
<_Silence_> for ICQ
<ActionParsnip> ResQue: there is a game I remember which won awards, kinda like ecco the dolphn, but I cant remember the name
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, *rc.local
<bc81> ResQue: i like abe's amazing adventure, secret maryo chronicles, teeworlds, hedgewars..jump'n'bump is too much fun when you have friends over
<ActionParsnip> tim167: try searching in software centre, which release are you on?
<ResQue> ActionParsnip, i used to play that on the megadrive years a go. what a cool game lol
<GeekyAdam> ResQue: could just use emulators and play old SNES/Sega/NES/etc games.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, :/
<GeekyAdam> also, Adom
<tim167> ActionParsnip: right now on Hardy, but have a Maverick too...
<ResQue> GeekyAdam, good idea. got any links. i might play super mario bro haha
<ResQue> bc81, googleing them now
<ActionParsnip> tim167: d'oh it only supports hardy, gutsy and feisty (of all releases :()
<GeekyAdam> here's a shameless blog post plug: http://adamwright.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/adom-is-nethack-for-simple-rpg-lovers/
<gmg> Can someone help me with a network issue please?
<kdog> what is a good password manager in Ubuntu? The ones in the software center don't have recent releases.
<ResQue> ActionParsnip, this proumbra looks good. i might buy it i like supporting games that support linux. like savage its a step in the right direction
<tim167> ActionParsnip: yes, but i'm on hardy now, so it should be possible here
<Ashlebede> Can the Ubuntu Software Center tell me the size of a package before downloading it ?
<ActionParsnip> ResQue: also check playdeb, you can add their repo with this: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok try putting ->   sleep 20 && amixer set Speaker unmute 80%  - in rc.local
<GeekyAdam> Ashlebede: i dont know but if u use the command-line, "sudo apt-get install package" will show you how much space is needed before isntalling.
<ActionParsnip> ResQue: you can then install any of these games: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/
<sacarlson> !detail | gmg
<gmg> Ashlebed>>>click on info after you have click on the program
<ActionParsnip> tim167: awesome!!!
<bc81> ResQue: talso, check out the humble indie bundles, those are some great games that run in linux
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok
<gmg> I need to automatic reconnect a Ad-Hoc wireless network on startup
<lmh9974a> Salut
<JeffCBR> What file system does Ubuntu use?
<ActionParsnip> JeffCBR: default is ext4
<aeon-ltd> JeffCBR: depends what you chose at install, but default is ext4
<ActionParsnip> JeffCBR: but you can use ext2 or ext3 or even btrfs if you wish
#ubuntu 2011-02-22
<ResQue> thanks guys downloading some of them now
<bc81> gmg: if you're using network manager, right-click the applet, edit connections, choose your connection, edit, enter password when prompted, check "connect automatically"
<sacarlson> gmg: I'm not sure about network manager but I think you could do it by modifying /etc/network/interfaces file,  I wonder if wicd will do it?
<JeffCBR> Thanks. I read that shred doesn't work right with ext3. Is that true for ext4?
<ResQue> JeffCBR, what are you looking todo secure delete files?
<JeffCBR> ResQue: I was just reading man shread.
<gmg> I did that but it doesn't automaticly recreate the Ad-Hoc network. But it automatic connect to a other access point
<JeffCBR> man shread
<JeffCBR> man shred!
<JeffCBR> Is journaling enable by default with ext4 in Ubuntu?
<ResQue> JeffCBR, i see, secure-delete is very useful
<gmg> I need to recreate a wireless internet sharing network automaticly when a pc restarts
<bc81> !ext4
<nRy> ohsix: how are you sure that the controller will work
<rww> JeffCBR: yes
<nRy> OCZ said it will not work without the special drivers they made
<almoxarife> I have cron.daily jobs starting at 15.30 my time, I rather they start between 00-03 my time, how do I make that happen?
<gmg> In Ad-Hoc mode
<ActionParsnip> JeffCBR: may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tools-to-delete-files-securely-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> JeffCBR: yes ext4 is journalized
<ActionParsnip> JeffCBR: ext2 is not, ext3 is just ext2 with a journal
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: change the cron. If it's cron'd as your user run: crontab -e   if its as root use: sudo crontab -e
<livingwithrats> elp
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: or you can use gnome-schedule for a gui (run with gksudo for root crons)
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: gnome-schedule changes cron ? or is an added process?
<dandaman> quick question
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: its a gui to cron afaik
<dandaman> i want to know what folder bzr is installed in
<gmg> can anyone else help me how to wake a pc with bluetooth while in suspend mode?
<dandaman> is there a command i can use?
<rww> dandaman: whereis bzr
<dandaman> i need to change my authentication.conf file
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: Gnome-schedule is a graphical user interface that leverages the power of vixie-cron, dcron and at to manage your crontab file and provide an easy way to schedule tasks on your computer
<rww> dandaman: if you're running a bzr server, it's probably somewhere in /etc/bzr/. If you're running a bzr client, I think ~/.bzr/
<gmg> isn't their a command I can put in startup to auto-recreate a wireless Ad-Hoc network?
<dandaman> thanks!
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: thnks
<sacarlson> gmg: you did what?  modify /etc/network/interfaces?  pastebinit lets see what you have
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: i thin s/he went
<cyphase> what's an easy way to decode gzip content on a captured http stream?
<SliMM> hello guys
<teddyb> ok im trying to setup my internet connection, on campus i have to go through various proxies, one for anything on port 80 and 443, another for every other port, and then at home i dont have to go through any of this, the proxy for port 80 and 44
<teddyb> 3 is a http proxy
<SliMM> I was wondering, will the nVidia graphics card work on the latest dell xps 15 with ubuntu?
<SliMM> I mean, beacause of all that optimus thing
<teddyb> SliMM so far for me its been a nightmare
<john___> hi, does anybody has to suggest me a cover-flow or grid-flow pluggin for rrhythmbox? Thanks in advance!
<Sub_Zero> I'm trying to format my SD card to ntfs but in the format menu via right clicking the desktop icon I can only see fat
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: its a GT435M, so yes. The proprietary driver will run it
<ActionParsnip> Sub_Zero: install ntfsprogs
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: the problem is nvidia optimus
<Diamondcite> Sub_Zero: Won't gparted be more suitable for that?
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: what's that?
<john___> hi, does anybody has to suggest me a working cover-flow or grid-flow pluggin for rrhythmbox? Thanks in advance!
<Sub_Zero> ActionParsnip Already installed, still no show
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: core i5 has an integrated gpu that generally gets priority
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: and nvidia doesn't have proper drivers for linux
<Sub_Zero> Diamondcite The format selection is greyed out
<SliMM> teddyb: why?
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: oh one of those dual vga card things
<Diamondcite> Sub_Zero: For just ntfs?
<kironide`> what does this error mean? thunar-volman: Must specify the new HAL device UDI with --device-added.
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: nvidia have been supporting linux for AGES
<kevin_> Anyone know a good drag bar gui for ALSA audio?
<Sub_Zero> Diamondcite No the entire 'format to' is
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: not optimus
<kironide> what does this error mean? thunar-volman: Must specify the new HAL device UDI with --device-added.
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: they MAKE linux drivers
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: they don't include their optimus technology
<teddyb> i have a 310m :(
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: that looks like some switch where you can change video adapters, right?
<Diamondcite> Sub_Zero: If Maybe you card is unformated and a partition table needs to be created first?
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: software switch
<SliMM> teddyb: and does it not work at all?
<SliMM> teddyb: or is there an option in the bios for enabling it
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: i've seen people write scripts and guis for it, personally I advise staying away from stuff like that
<th0r> Sub_Zero: you may need superuser priv to format removeable media
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: http://www.netbooknews.com/5133/linux-ubuntu-gets-gpu-switching/
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: i don't want that thing, i just want to make sure i can disable it without disabling the nvidia card as well
<teddyb> in the bios i have the option for just the intel one or the two of them
<teddyb> slimm ^
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: http://www.laptops-drivers.com/video-cards-drivers/how-to-fix-nvidia-optimus-disabled-to-switch-to-discrete-graphics-in-asus-u35jc.html
<Guest43275> join red
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: seems possible, thats for an asus but there may be similar for dell
<Guest43275> okie, i got bodhi linux, how do i get this xchat to server for ICQ?
<Guest43275> anyone?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, still here?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, yep
<Diamondcite> Guest43275: .. ICQ can do IRC? For that matter.. ICQ has a linux client?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, it seems to be working now :)
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, excellent
<teddyb> im trying to setup my internet connection, on campus i have to go through various proxies, one for anything on port 80 and 443, another for every other port, and then at home i dont have to go through any of this, the proxy for port 80 and 443 is a http proxy, while the proxy for the other ports is a socks proxy, i have looked at preferences >  network proxy but can only seem to add the http proxy properly
<teddyb> sorry for the repost, just wanted to consolodate it all
<Mon_Colonel_> hi
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, you may also be able to reduce the sleep time, you could try sleep 10 and see how it goes
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, what is that sleep command?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499,  check man sleep, it explains it
<Mon_Colonel_> do you know how to run 'compizconfig-settings-manager' with a command line please ?
<ActionParsnip> Mon_Colonel_: ccsm
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, does it delay the time the other commands are executed?
<Mon_Colonel_> ActionParsnip, great ! Thank you
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, it delays yes
<immy> hi
<ohsix> hrm too bad slimm left
<eijutobi> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu netbook?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, just looked at its man file
<ActionParsnip> eijutobi: in what sense, can you expand the question please
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, basically we said wait 20 seconds and then execute the other command
<immy> i'm trying to add the google repository to software sources. I've added the key already and it is listed but I'm not sure what the actual repository URI is
<scarface> I'm trying to install 10.10 alongside Win 7 in a dual-boot scenario.  But there are already 4 primary partitions on the laptop (HP).  Is there a way to create an extended partition without deleting any of the existing primaries?  Or convert one of the primaries to be an extended, without losing the data?
<eijutobi> i put in the disc and there's no installation menu, just something that looks awfully like a terminal
<immy> has anybody here added the google repository?
<ActionParsnip> immy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-google-linux-repositories-in-ubuntu.html
<_vladt> I'm trying to use synaptics for my mouse so that I can use syndaemon to turn off my track pad while I type on my laptop; however, /proc/bus/input/devices doesn't list my mouse as having synaptics enabled and though I've turned it on in X11/xorg.conf it still doesn't work. Does anyone have any recommendations on what to look at? I'm on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> eijutobi: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<eijutobi> yeah.
<eijutobi> should i re-download it?
<kironide> does anyone know how to fix this error? thunar-volman: Must specify the new HAL device UDI with --device-added.
<ActionParsnip> eijutobi: good and are you using a CD?
<eijutobi> yes
<ActionParsnip> eijutobi: no if it passed MD5 then its fine :)
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I modified it a bit also http://pastebin.com/gX6qxB6w
<eijutobi> hrm..
<Aikar> im finding the default video drivers for 10.10 sufficient for my nvidia GTS 250, however fan speed is still maxed out w/o nividia drivers, anything i can do besides installing nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> eijutobi: ok then when the CD starts to boot, press SPACE and select to test the CD for defects, you can also test RAM from the same page
<Mon_Colonel_> ActionParsnip, thank again
<Mon_Colonel_> bye everybody
<ActionParsnip> Mon_Colonel_: np man
<eijutobi> alright i'll try it. thanks
<deadline> hay all
<kevin_> hay
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, looks fine
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I'm going to reboot once more and check it...
<kevin_> 10.04 has multitouch touchpad function enabled by default.. however the system/mouse doesnt show any settings for it.. any ideas?
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<immy> thanks actionparsnip - i have found that and another webpage with the same URI but it gives me an error - unable to find expected entry
<ActionParsnip> immy: so you added: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free       to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that repo doesn't exist anymore
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: yeah just noticed
<meLon> Anybody have a multi-touch solution for laptop that they like?
<immy> nvm actionparsnip - i was getting an error - software sources adds an extra entry for source code - i just deleted it and it looks like everything is ok now
<immy> thank you
<ActionParsnip> immy: are you after picasa?
<immy> google chrome
<ActionParsnip> immy: chrome is in the ubuntu repo
<kironide> Does anyone know how to fix this? thunar-volman: Must specify the new HAL device UDI with --device-added.
<immy> that's chromium - should i just go with chromium?
<g_0_0> immy, http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<xtbgod> i'm i able to formatan NTFS partition from ubuntu so i can use it for files storage?
<ActionParsnip> immy: you can get daily chromium buils using: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser
<erUSUL> xtbgod: yes; install ntfsprogs and use gparted
<immy> but will it be stable?
<ActionParsnip> immy: or chrome: http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/10/22/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<ActionParsnip> immy: yes it's stable, its all I use
<g_0_0> immy, chrome available here -> http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<meLon> You can get Chromium, as well immy
<immy> thx guys :)
<cyphase> lol, what the.. 127.0.0.1 is being resolved as tracker.thepiratebay.org in wireshark
<immy> i had ubuntu running over the weekend but gnome crashed after i installed chromium and had it running...
<immy> i thought it might be chromium
<kironide> clear
<kironide> what does this error mean? thunar-volman: Must specify the new HAL device UDI with --device-added.
<immy> so i reinstalled ubuntu this morning
<xtbgod> erUSUL, my package manager says i got it .. i just don't know how to use it.. i started today
<erUSUL> xtbgod: use it via gparted. System>Admin>Partition editor
<mia158> exit
<pundit> what program or ps-viewer does the system use to display manpages, after they are formatted with groff and before they are diplayed with the pager (less)?
<xtbgod> erUSUL, and to which type do you recommend me to change de partition?
<immy> i'm studying psyc and some humanities courses - i usually use MS Word and looking for an alternative - i'd like a very good citation/bib tool (preferably integrated) and a word processing programme that allows me to write essays and research reports with appropriate styles and citation formats (APA, Harvard...)
<immy> is OO sufficient?
<ActionParsnip> immy: that or libreoffice
<pundit> immy LaTeX
<Aikar> hmm, i just reinstalled ubuntu and i cant remember how to get Chrome Unstable added to sources, anyone know? using ubuntu tweak
<erUSUL> xtbgod: type? primary vs logical?
<erUSUL> pundit: none they go from froff to less directly
<erUSUL> groff*
<immy> i better read up about latex... i'm thinking of trying out lyx. it may be useful for psyc research papers particularly with quantitative statistical data
<erUSUL> immy: LyX
<erUSUL> !info lyx | immy
<ubottu> immy: lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7-1 (maverick), package size 3177 kB, installed size 8204 kB
<rww> pundit: Don't crosspost between #ubuntu and #debian, please.
<erUSUL> !info texmacs
<ubottu> texmacs (source: texmacs): WYSIWYG mathematical text editor using TeX fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.7.4-2 (maverick), package size 1693 kB, installed size 5056 kB
<pundit> erUSUL thats what i thought, too. but i ran a manpage manually through groff -mandoc and it produced a postscript file, which cant be read with "less"
<pundit> rww ok
<xtbgod> erUSUL, i mean FAT16, N95 Fat32?
<erUSUL> xtbgod: you said you wanted ntfs ...
<kironide> what does this error mean? thunar-volman: Must specify the new HAL device UDI with --device-added.
<ActionParsnip> pundit: can you give the output of: lsb_release -a | pastebinit     Thanks
<chrislu5tic> HI there, I am trying to install     gem install rubydns....  but it says "You don't have write permissions into the /var/lib/gems/1.8 directory."
<ActionParsnip> pundit: run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit    if you don't have it installed
<_vladt_> chrislu5tic: Run as root?
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: prefix with sudo
<chrislu5tic> thank you
<immy> thx and bye
<chrislu5tic> all
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: without sudo, the command will run as user, which doesn't have write access
<chrislu5tic> excellent.
<chrislu5tic> i have now achieved my gaol
<chrislu5tic> thanks
<ActionParsnip> good times :)
<erUSUL> pundit: groff -Tascii -mandoc | less
<chrislu5tic> hmmm
<pundit> erSUL hm, that option  -T is not in the /etc/manpath.config
<pundit> erUSUL hm, that option  -T is not in the /etc/manpath.config
<chrislu5tic> my next command wont work
<nsgn> hello. i need to run a script each time a network cable is connected or disconnected so i can alert virtualbox  to this condition. the script needs to be specific to each NIC, and whether or not it has gone up or down. any pointers for the right way to approach this?
<chrislu5tic> sudo ./fuckPSN.rb
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: what is the error?
<pundit> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/DzfqpyuM
<chrislu5tic> no command found...
<ActionParsnip> pundit: Jaunty is no longer supported
<chrislu5tic> its suppost to start  "fuck psn"
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: i suggest you search yur filesystem and re-read the guide you are using
<plaastik> anyone know a way to get network security alerts thru gnome notify?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | pundit
<ubottu> pundit: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<chrislu5tic> take a look at this.... and ignore the rainbow part    http://gitorious.org/fuckpsn/pages/Home
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, its not working again :/
<ActionParsnip> plaastik: you can use: notify-send   to make notify-osd show the text you want
<ActionParsnip> !eol | pundit
<ubottu> pundit: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chrislu5tic> just the linux part
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, pastebin your rc.local. Was there a reason you edited it to add the other channels
<pundit> ActionParsnip well, this is a very general linux question from me; and, is this an official support channel here? Actually i want to use troff for the mapages, this is about 30 years old... i doubt i will find a "support channel" for that  (LOL)
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499,  did you reduce the sleep time, you may need to increase it again.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, not really
<plaastik> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> pundit: your release isn't suppored in any way
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, no    http://pastebin.com/3jg5w0xA
<arnold> heya, i'm trying to install adobe air. i see in most tutorials to download the .bin instead. but i also see a .deb. should i download the .bin anyway?
<pundit> ActionParsnip please read my last post, maybe then my question will become clearer to you
<ActionParsnip> plaastik: not sure man, sorry
<chrislu5tic> Launch fuckPsn: sudo ./fuckPsn.rb
<alisalaah> sorry..i got disconnected
<alisalaah> UBUNTU 10.10 :: how do i put the Clock all the way to the right, it wont allow me to go paste the wifi icon and such in the top panel?
<dsdeiz-> ahh nvm. it maybe the .deb
<Roasted> Are there any media players that compare to Banshee and Rhythmbox? I'm having an issue with both of them, so I'm trying to find one that uh. works.
<tripelbaby> roasted vlc plays media
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I left the values alone in alsamixer and when I run the whole command as it is in rc.local  in the terminal, it works
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, sound
<alisalaah> Roasted, all i could suggest is http://alternativeto.net/software/rhythmbox/ which you may have already looked at
<adamruffolo>  Roasted: what about vlc?
<DaGeek247> Roasted totem (Movie Player) does
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, it should work
<g_0_0> you could split the command over several lines
<Roasted> guys, I'm not trying to PLAY media. I'm trying to find an itunes style program, that can set up playlists on my mp3 player, etc.
<pundit> erUSUL truely with the option -T ascii instead of the default ps the output of groff -mandoc is readable. but i cant see why the system should use this option, as the /etc/manpath.config explicitly says it uses "groff -mandoc"
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, so if I put the commands on different lines in rc.local, they will run separately?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, yeah
<alisalaah> Roasted, you could use Spotify.. or WINE the WIndows version of iTunes
<adamruffolo> Roasted: gtkpod?
<alisalaah> Rythmbox and Banshee are the best ones I know of
<Roasted> alisalaah, well, I want a program that works, so no - I won't use itunes :P
<Roasted> I'm having issues with both of them that's raging me at the moment.
<Roasted> I'm not sure if it's my player or the programs or what.
<Stormx2> alisalaah, right click the items which won't move and uncheck "lock to panel"
<adamruffolo> Roasted: what about gtkpod?
<Roasted> let me look that one up
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ah I did not know that
<Roasted> do I need an ipod for gtkpod?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, and no need for  &   between them?
<alisalaah> Stormx2, i tried and the clock wont go right of wifi.. and wifi doesnt move
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: wine + spotify is decent
<adamruffolo> Roasted: Don't think so.  I have it installed.  Haven't played around with it much but it works without an iPod as far as i can tell.
<M4A1> everyone here
<adamruffolo> Roasted: scratch that.  Never mind.  I think you are right about the ipod tpart
<Macstheyjustsuck> bc81_: It worked on the USB port it was on, then I took it off like I usually do when it's charged, came back, plugged it back in, it says it's in USB mode and it shows up in Computer, and it just didn't work right after that
<Macstheyjustsuck> Oh whoops
<Macstheyjustsuck> wrong preset
<Macstheyjustsuck> ma bad
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, no no need f0r &&
<Roasted> if only rhythmbox would work
<Roasted> sigh
<immy> hi
<adamruffolo> Roasted: did you try to remove it and reinstall?
<immy> i removed the empathy icon from the panel but the power button is also gone now
<immy> how do i get it back?
<Roasted> adamruffolo, many times
<DaGeek247> immy reset the tasbars?
<pareli> is it possible to disable the capabilities to use a mouse in a terminal via some config file?
<kdog> \quit
<adamruffolo> Roasted: try gmusicbrowser
<immy> how do i reset?
<adamruffolo> roasted: or Amarok
<strav`> he. I'm currently using vlc as my main media player for I found it's pretty much the best at handling latency over my lan (I'm actually accessing a small samba share on nas over wifi)... Only problem is it kinda sucks for music management. Any good alternatives? (mainly I'm looking for: good buffering (latency handling), decent music/collection management, low on ressources)
<DaGeek247> immy hold on. you might wanna back up your links while i hand type in the command
<agreimann> Hello. Had a quick question for everyone. Can hyperlinks be written into zenity dialogs?
<spark_> hi all I got like  problem   first my keyboard on my laptop is not totaly working the numpad do not work   and  my nvidia gc is not used ( it is using myhd intel instead -_-)  the 2 cards are detected but  when I install the nedded nvidia drivers I end up to the consol is there a way that I can fix this ?
<pareli> x
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how do you know what apt-get has installed on your ubuntu before?
<chrislu5tic> I cant seem to run a file in the terminal from my desktop that I need.
<Nicolas_Leonidas> or is there a way to find out what apps are installed
<DaGeek247> immy this will do it: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<pareli> spark_: what kind of nvidia gc do you have?
<immy> thx :)
<spark_> pareli I have an 310m
<agreimann> Nicolas_Leonidas: You're trying to find previously installed programs?
<mnaines> What's the solution to a kernel panic caused by a bad kernel update or memory allocation error?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> agreimann: yes
<strav`> Nicolas_Leonidas: synaptic has a filter to show you installed packages
<Nicolas_Leonidas> strav`: only for packages that synaptic has installed or everything?
<agreimann> OK. In the shell, go ahead and type in "ls /var/cache/apt/archives" with no quotes.
<agreimann> This will list all packages you have previously installed.
<chrislu5tic> Download source code
<agreimann> You might want to add the | less flag if the list is long.
<chrislu5tic> Install required gems with gem install rubydns
<chrislu5tic> Launch fuckPsn: sudo ./fuckPsn.rb
<FloodBot1> chrislu5tic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrislu5tic> sudo ./fuckPsn.rb  wont work.. andy ideas?
<pareli> spark_: tried startx when you end up in console?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> agreimann: thanks
<lahwran> I recently updated my system. apparently this included a nm-applet update. since then, the tooltip that tells me wireless strength on nm-applet has stopped working (it just doesn't show up). anyone have any ideas how I would troubleshoot this?
<mnaines> agreiman, how do you do a complete uninstall through the command line?
<agreimann> A complete uninstall?
<agreimann> From which operating system?
<mnaines> agreiman, like completely remove an app and all its components from Ubuntu
<strav`> Nicolas_Leonidas: everything you installed with apt
<agreimann> Ah.
<agreimann> apt-get remove program_name, where program_name is the program you want to uninstall.
<bc81> strav`: i'm currently using rhythmbox with a similar setup as you, and have no latency problems, tried it out yet?
<spark_> pareli I do not whant to mess up my system :/
<strav`> Nicolas_Leonidas: you can also try dpkg-query which is neat on the cmd line.
<mnaines> agreiman, next question:  What's the solution to a kernel panic caused by a bad kernel update or a memory allocation error?
<zzing> Is there such thing as a 'mini' cd instead of the 700mb variety?
<agreimann> Or, you can open Synaptic, Quick Find the program you want to remove, right-click it, and click "Completely remove package."
<strav`> bc81: nope, I tried audacious with different buffer settings and can't seem to get rid of glitches now and then.
<Nicolas_Leonidas> strav`: thanks
<agreimann> mnaines: Can you revert to the last kernel from grub?
<immy> worked like a charm
<immy> thx dageek
<mnaines> agreiman, yes.
<strav`> bc81: I'll give rythmbox a try.
<lahwran> anyone on the nm-applet tooltip problem?
<spark_> pareli I did not tryed because it try to boot on both card
<bc81> strav`: then again, i'm relatively close to my router, so that may be why i experience no latency problems.  only with 720p video streaming over samba
<agreimann> lahwran: You might need to reinstall the notification service with the shell.
<strav`> bc81: ok
<agreimann> Anyone how if hyperlinks can be used in a zenity dialog?
<lahwran> agreimann: well the notification daemon works fine with it, shows me popups just fine, it just doesn't show me the status *tooltip* that indicates signal strength
<bc81> strav`: also, gconf-editor apps >> ryhthmbox >> player, there is a network_buffer_size setting.  i think you'll be quite happy with rythmbox :)
<strav`> bc81: kinda odd, I don't seem to have any latency for 720p videos.
<jigynet> anyone here play dark orbit?
<induz> why I can not change my display monitor's resolution?? on KuBuntu Lucid
<agreimann> lahwran: Ah. What desktop environment do you use?
<induz> it is set to too high
<pareli> spark_: oh, well then i'm not sure. installed ubuntu about a week ago for my first time, and i only know so much.. post your problem on ubuntuforums and search your query on google.
<bc81> strav`: i should probably look into vlc settings to increase buffer size..forgot aobut that one
<agreimann> lahwran: If it's a fresh Ubuntu install, it'd be GNOME.
<strav`> bc81: although it would have been nice to have this option in rythmbox itself. Have you tried mpd btw?
<lahwran> agreimann: gnome. I use the standard applets
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, going to try it now, I got distracted by watching the earthquake reports on tv
<bc81> strav`: never heard of it until now
<agreimann> lahwran: OK. Can you try to delete your top panel, rebuild it, and explain what happens then?
<jigynet> yea i know
<jigynet> will there be more tho?
<lahwran> agreimann: purpose being? i've heavily customized my panels and would prefer not to delete them. it'd actually be the bottom panel with the indicators.
<agreimann> induz: Edit the xorg.conf file. Check /etc/X11 and Ubuntu support for options with this.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, should I add a sleep command before each one?
<agreimann> lahwran: Your applets are on the bottom of the screen?
<xtbgod> Recommend me a p2p client?
<jigynet> gay
<agreimann> lahwran: Resetting the panel should assist in fixing the tooltip problem.
<lahwran> agreimann: the indicator applet is.
<aeon-ltd> xtbgod: p2p like bittorrent?
<lahwran> I see :/
<jigynet> wants to /join ubuntuofftopic
<twitch> !torrent | xtbgod
<ubottu> xtbgod: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<aeon-ltd> xtbgod: rtorrent if you like cli, transmission for gui
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, you shouldn't need a sleep command before each one
<xtbgod> Thank you
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, just put one at the beginning
<strav`> bc81: it's really a good thing. mpd is a music deamon that allows you to control it via tons of clients. So basically, my nas is connected to a sound system and I'm controlling what plays using an mpd client. I never tried to use it on a remote file source.
<Solm> Hey, is it possible to run Ubuntu without restart? And then exit ubuntu without restart via having it on a usb drive?
<agreimann> Quitting...
<aeon-ltd> Solm: no, but you can run ubuntu inside other oses
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, begging of the whole thing like this ?     http://pastebin.com/5daDA2jS
<Qation> Hey does anyone know how I can get the sound device name I'm using? I'm trying to use gtk-recordmydesktop and I'm not sure what to put for the device area..
<bc81> strav`: sounds interesting, i'll look into it. hey do you know where the vlc buffer settings are?  i can't find them for the life of me
<Solm> @Aeon-Itd, how would I go about doing that?
<aeon-ltd> Solm: virtual machines
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, *begining
<aeon-ltd> !vm | Solm
<ubottu> Solm: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, *beginning
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, that should work
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok trying now brb
<bc81> strav`: is it the default caching policy under input/codecs?
<jigynet> me have 64bit atom netbook with xubuntu xD
<strav`> bc81: tools/settings... show Settings set to all, then input/codecs
<Solm> Ubottu, No, I'm asking if I, for example, could go to another computer, for example one at school (I'm in college), and put a USB drive in and start up ubuntu, without restarting the entire computer.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bc81> strav`: thanks :)
<Solm> lawl
<rww> Solm: no
<strav`> bc81: it's in the input/codecs I just don't remember exactly what setting, let me check.
<ExplodingPiglets> how do I wipe my hard drive?
<ExplodingPiglets> completly?
<jigynet> open it..
<bc81> strav`: think i got it, default caching policy?  probably want that high as it can go
<rww> ExplodingPiglets: download http://www.dban.org/ , write it to a CD, boot from it, follow instructions.
<aeon-ltd> Solm: this is kinda close http://lifehacker.com/#!5195999/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows
<jigynet> shoot it from a cannon?
<hypatia> ExplodingPiglets: i use the shred command with the flags -n 1 -z
<Qation> Does anyone know how I can find my sound devices's name if I'm using alsa?
<hypatia> ExplodingPiglets: which writes random data to the drive once, then zeroes
<jigynet> repeat
<strav`> bc81: heh. I just don't see that default caching policy
<jigynet> if your really harry about your data being gone, try to recovver it xD
<Solm> @Aeon-itd, Ah, that's awesome, is there any Mac-compatible ones?
<ActionParsnip> ExplodingPiglets: you can zero it
<bc81> strav`: tools >> settings >> input & codecs >> network >> default caching policy
<strav`> bc81: ok, It's in the simple settings
<strav`> bc81: you have some interesting network related stuff in advanced if you wish to take a look.
<Secret1222>  is there a program to allow to use exe files?
<rww> !wine | Secret1222
<ubottu> Secret1222: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Lamo> Like the jacknutts I am I accidentally botched my /var permissions. Anyonbe have a link where i can find the defaults?
<bc81> strav`: i set it to highest, restarted vlc, tried a 720p video stream, but it still hangs.  might be because it's pulling the file off a usb external drive over samba through wifi lol.  i'll check out some of those advanced settings though
<jigynet> i play dark orbit in xubuntu... the games resolutions are not takeing..
<mattmatteh> i am trying to update 10.04 to 10.10, ran the update manager, and i get a window that pops up saying "Could not calculate the upgrade" .... "
<mattmatteh> This is most likely a transient problem, please try again later."
<strav`> bc81: ah there, in input/codecs in the advanced settings, if you expand access modules you can select alsa and then enter a numeric value in ms for the cache.
<jigynet> bc81, try 1500 mtu and turn off traffic controls..max any cache available..enable media mode?
<strav`> bc81: this of course is for audio... for video I don't remember if I tweaked anything.
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I don't know why this file is being created every time I restart /etc/init.d/.svnserve.swo
<bc81> strav`: , jigynet i'll tweak around with those, thanks :)
<jigynet> x
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I'm trying to get rid of all traits of svn
<jigynet> xD
<Secret1222> thanks
<aeon-ltd> Solm:  i don't think so
<strav`> bc81: something nice too... in the access modules you have an smb module which has a cache value to be set too. (mine is at 1500)
<Secret1222> :)
<iszak> so I've got a bunch of JPEG's that kind of in a non-standard format and I want to batch resave them via the CLI, anyone know of a CLI tool that'll read and resave jpeg's accordingly.
<bosyak> how to use second desktop? I enabled "single display desktop" (Multi-desktop)" but can't find how to drag to it something?!
<Secret1222> im not playing around with perl because i stuffed it up
<jigynet> hmm
<mickster04> iszak: do you want to change bits or something else?
<Solm> @Aeon-Itd, Ah well thanks anyways
<mattmatteh> anyone familiar with updating problems that could help?
<iszak> mickster04, It will change the format or so yeah.
<jigynet> so who should i contact? adobe? game devs? or os support?
<Secret1222> i mean i stuffed ubuntu by installing proxysitelist
<iszak> bosyak, what graphics drivers do you have ATI or Nvidia?
<bosyak> iszak: Ati 5450
<Xeon06> Hey folks. If I precede a script with "#!/bin/bash" and call it foo, and I just run "foo" from the same directory, it should work, right?
<iszak> bosyak, you've installed catalyst control center?
<bosyak> it's seems to work... yes
<bosyak> mouse is working
<Jordan_U> Xeon06: No.
<Xeon06> Jordan_U: What am I doing wrong?
<iszak> so you went into the catalyst control center -> display manager -> select the monitor -> multi display taba nd set it to multi-display desktop with display(s) x
<iszak> bosyak, ^
<Cpudan80> Xeon06: If you chmod it so it's executable and do ./foo
<Cpudan80> Xeon06: then it will execute the stuff in the bash script
<mickster04> iszak: so you need a cli tool that can edit files byte by byte so wait around seeif anyone knows of one, otherwise googling that may also help?
<jigynet> soo, hmm
<Jordan_U> Xeon06: It needs to be executable and you need to run "./foo". You can only use the program name alone for programs in $PATH.
<ActionParsnip> Xeon06: you will need to chmod +x filename    for it to work, but yes
<Xeon06> Jordan_U: Cpudan80: ActionParsnip Thanks!
<Cpudan80> np
<Jordan_U> Xeon06: You're welcome.
<induz> why I can not change my display/monitor settings on Kubuntu/lucid KDE?
<Cpudan80> satisfiedCustomers++
<iszak> mickster04, well I just need to resave them all in a common format.
<ActionParsnip> induz: what video chip?
<induz> I tried to change the dpi from highest to lower and the monitor goes black...
<bosyak> iszak: I don't want share my desktop on two monitors. I want two separate desktops... is it possible?
<mickster04> iszak: are they in a proer format now? like png? and you want to change then to jpg? cos that's again slightly different?
<induz> its integrated intel chip
<induz> it works fine on Gnome
<induz> now with the highest dpi set the dispaly is fudgy
<strav`> bosyak: it's possible but a little more involved.
<Jordan_U> iszak: You can use the "convert" command from imagemagic.
<bc81> strav`: thanks again, no more 720p laggage!  not sure which setting fixed it (i set all cache possiblities to 5000).  now i don't have to copy the files here to watch them
<iszak> Jordan_U, yeah just found that
<bc81> strav`: any luck with rhythmbox?
<strav`> bosyak: there are some good tutorials about this but the last time I did this, you could play with xorg.conf now things have changed.
<tensorpudding> can one use application indicators with vala?
<iszak> bosyak, then change the multi-display setting to single display desktop (multi-desktop) in the same area in catalyst control panel.
<iszak> bosyak, but that said you won't be able to drag between them IIRC.
<tensorpudding> and if so, what library do you need
<bosyak> iszak: how to run something on second monitor? or how to use it?
<iszak> bosyak, you move your mouse into the second monitor and thus desktop and run something.. simple
<iszak> and it shouldn't conflict with the other one.
<bosyak> strav`: are Ati card good? or Nvidia have better support?
<strav`> bc81: my nas is currently down (gotta buy new hds), but I'll try it later - meanwhile perhaps I'll see if I cannot get more juice out of vlc. I really like using one good application for all my media.
<induz> I go to k--computer..system settings--display/monitor, it ios set to 1280x1024[auto], i want it to change it to1152x864
<iszak> bosyak, I heard Nvidia have better support
<induz> how can i achieve that
<strav`> bosyak: you should be able to do it with both. Of course nvidia is always less a pain.
<mickster04> induz: you can do that in gnome?
<bc81> strav`: theres also a ton of plugins in vlc, never messed with them myself.  you might find something of use in there
<jigynet> how do i tell darkorbit/flash to use one resolution?
<induz> mickster04, yes
<steve__> where is the natty chat?
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<steve__> ty
<mickster04> )
<mickster04> :)
<bosyak> iszak: second monitor is absolutly bold... no context meny. no menu... suppose it's bug?
<induz> yes i can do that on Gnome
<iszak> bosyak, you probably haven't created the menus and stuff yet.
<induz> I am stuck
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, rebooted 4 times and the commands only worked once
<induz> now the fonts are bleeding
<strav`> bosyak: the term you're looking for in google is: xorg multiseat conf
<bosyak> iszak: mean for secon desktop? But context menu should work?
<bosyak> strav`: ok
<Nach0z> um. i've got a question... i'm looking at a bunch of ubuntu scripts that have rc.d in them but my Ubuntu install (10.10) has no rc.d folder. it's got rc1.d through rc6.d but no actual rc.d ....  will the "update-rc.d" command still work with that?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iszak> bosyak, ah yeah, you're right.
<Nach0z> ah. thank you.
<bosyak> how to disable compiz at all?
<ActionParsnip> bosyak: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<strav`> bosyak: you can also try to install compiz-fusion that lets you manage this from a try icon.
<strav`> bosyak: I'm sorry, I meant: fusion-icon
<strav`> and I meant tray
<dazonic> Hi I'm trying to get the latest sqlite3, I've run apt-get update && apt-get install sqlite3 but it's only getting 3.4.2 not 3.7
<dazonic> what am I forgetting?
<rww> dazonic: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<hesco> I'd like to add zabbix-agent to an ubuntu box where /etc/debian-version reads: '4.0'.  Which version of this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zabbix-agent do I need, please?
<induz> is it a chip problem??
<induz> I dont have any extra video card
<bosyak_> iszak: strav` I disable compiz and now I have two desktops :)
<dazonic> rww hardy I believe... is that the problem?
<induz> is there some solution to that?
<rww> dazonic: Yes. Ubuntu doesn't update to new major versions of software after release, so the current version in hardy repositories is 3.4.2.
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xangua> dazonic: upgrade to lucid if ypu want to have newer software
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | dazonic
<ubottu> dazonic: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<danub> hey all, i have 3.6 gigs used in /var/cache/apt/archives. Can i safely delete stuff in that directory?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I give up
<ActionParsnip> danub: run:   sudo apt-get clean    it will happen for you
<iszak> bosyak_, will have to remember that.
<danub> ActionParsnip: ty, ill do that :)
<coz_> danub,   or autoclean
<strav`> bosyak_: I somehow doubt that you'll be able to plug two keyboards and have one assigned to a screen and vice-versa (for that would really be two desktops).
<dazonic> rww, xanga, ubottu thanks heaps! there's no one-liner to upgrade is there? sorry i'm just a drop kick web dev with a vps
<coz_> dazonic,   upgrade the current system or upgrade to next version?
<ActionParsnip> bosyak_: you can have a dualseater, but you will need another monitor and mouse :)
<ahaziah77> need some help with my taskbar, doesnt give me the option to shutdown, reboot etc.....is there any way to fix this glitch?    http://imagebin.org/139197
<dazonic> coz_ the current system, from hardy to lucid
<hesco> I generally work in debian and am unfamiliar with how ubuntu lables its versions or what relation the /etc/debian-version file (which reads '4.0') might have to the version of ubuntu installed on this box.  Can anyone please advise?
<coz_> software or hardware kvm
<rww> dazonic: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<eskpados-insane> somebody know how use the arpspoof?
<danub> ActionParsnip: you seem to be a pretty knowledgable guy, what do you use to track down disk space?
<rww> !upgrade | dazonic
<ubottu> dazonic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<coz_> dazonic,   which version do you have now   in terminal    lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> danub: there is disk space analyser but I keep my OS trim. You can remove old kernels to regain 120Mb per kernel
<bc81> ahaziah77: right-click panel, add, Shutdown
<danub> im using du with the max-depth flag, but i need to exclude a few directories under root (windows partitions that are mounted and take forever to du)
<hesco> tap, tap, tap.  is this mic on?
<dazonic> coz_ no good, zsh: command not found: lsb_release
<coz_> hesco,   in terminal     lsb_release -a
<danub> ActionParsnip: yeah, im trying to cut back... its at 14 gigs right now and I have no idea where it's hiding all this extra data ;)
<coz_> dazonic, mm
<hesco> coz_ thanks, will try that
<bc81> ahaziah77: sorry, not Shutdown but "Indicator Applet Session"
<rww> danub: If you only want du to traverse the current filesystem, use du -x
<ahaziah77> bc81, k, is there anyway to actually fix where it is supposed to be though, that adds additional icon
<ActionParsnip> danub: run:  uname -a   this is the current kernel
<coz_> dazonic,  sorry I apparently gave that command to the wrong person
<ahaziah77> bc81, k, lemme give that a try
<bc81> ahaziah77: right-click the applets > move
<coz_> dazonic,  I believe it would be   sudo update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> danub: run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2    those are the installed kernels
<coz_> dazonic,  but check  !upgrade
<rww> dazonic, coz_: it's sudo do-release-upgrade for command-line VPSes.
<hesco> thanks coz_, it says feisty, 7.04.
<coz_> !upgrade | dazonic
<ubottu> dazonic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Twiggy2cents> I finished my apt-get upgrade and I have packages held back. linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic mythtv-frontend  mythvideo
<rww> coz_: the -d switch to update-manager and do-release-upgrade is for upgrading to development releases, and should not be recommended in here.
<danub> ActionParsnip: yeah right now i have 2 (plus their recovery). want to make sure this update went good before i remove them
<coz_> rww,   ah old habits :)
<Twiggy2cents> Any idea why they were held back?
<bc81> !panels | ahaziah77 also you can reset the to default with a single command
<ubottu> ahaziah77 also you can reset the to default with a single command: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dazonic> okay sweet hey thanks everyone for your help, incredible community here
<Twiggy2cents> I am on mythbuntu 10.04
<hesco> my choices of zabbix-agent packages include: hardy, karmic, lucid, maverick, and natty
<ahaziah77> bc81, where do i locate the applets, cant find
<coz_> dazonic,  good luck on that :)
<hesco> which might be closest to an old hardy installation?
<marcagio> Hi everyone, here is my problem. I have a PC with an ATI video card, it's connected to a TV via S-Video, I don't have a monitor 'cause all my other pcs are laptops... I boot up with the live CD but as soon as the OS starts the refreshing rate is too fast and I have no clue how I could change it, since everything is fuzzy on my screen
<bc81> ahaziah77: try that command, it will reset your panels
<mattmatteh> marcagio: using any computer with s video will be painful
<mattmatteh> marcagio: no computer display at all ?
<MindWarper_> UNITY !
<mattmatteh> marcagio: what is your intended use of this once you install gentoo ?
<ahaziah77> bc81, k
<rww> hesco: If you're using 7.04 as lsb_release says, your system reached end-of-life status in October 2008. It is no longer receiving security updates, and is not supported here. See the following message from ubottu for upgrade information.
<rww> !eol | hesco
<ubottu> hesco: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mattmatteh> marcagio: doh, i forgot i was not in #gentoo, no matter, what is your intended use after you install ubuntu :P
<J697> This is a stupid question but, how can I make my computer not turn off if I leave it alone for like a day?
<drexl> hello, long question here about wi-fi driver and lubuntu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/570347/
<ahaziah77> bc81, cool deal, command worked
<coz_> marcagio,  I have never tried this but  when the cd boots to the keyboard logo at the bottom hit "enter" to get to grub menu  then hit "e"  and edit the kernal stanza  with   nomodeset  just before quiet splash   then boot from there   ,,, I have no idea if that will help though
<bc81> J697: System >> Preferences >> Power Management
<marcagio> mattmatteh, I have the display, it's showing... but the screen is scrolling fast I can't see what i'm doing, but i do see the mouse and everything... I want to watch movies that are stored on another pc on my TV
<mattmatteh> coz_: console is hardly useable with s video
<J697> bc81, I already tried that
<hesco> rww: thanks, understandable.  But I have not been asked to upgrade this machine, only to ascertain if it is still running.  WOuld any of these zabbix-agents work on that old box?
<coz_> mattmatteh,  ah   ok   as I said I have no experience with it
<J697> bc81, I pressed don't sleep or whatever after 15 minutes, and it still does
<send_from_shell> I want to send files from shell to another website
<send_from_shell> how can I do it
<mattmatteh> coz_: kinda readable, way better than composite
<coz_> mattmatteh,  ok .. I will try to keep that in mind
<marcagio> coz_ will try
<mattmatteh> marcagio: i would suggest fidning a computer display to do the install
<bc81> J697: also check your screensaver settings
<rww> hesco: If there's a zabbix-agent package in feisty's repositories, ubottu's EOLUpgrades link says how to get access to those repositories (which have been moved to an archive server). If not, we don't support mixing different versions' packages here.
<J697> bc81, where are those at?
<bc81> J697: System >> Preferences >> Screensaver
<mattmatteh> marcagio: i think ubuntu only has a gui installer.  all i can think of is using ssh and installing from another computer, like gentoo, but not sure thats what you want
<recoil_> hi everyone. if i use conky, and i want him to display the artist name from rythmbox wich variable do i have to call?
<hesco> thanks, will pursue that then
<mattmatteh> coz_: i only used s video once on a computer, and mostly from ps2 linux days
<danub> ok, time to clean up the /usr/ dir. there is 8.9 gigs in it. what can safely be deleted here?
<strav`> I'm going. See ya all.
<mattmatteh> danub: shouldnt you be using the package manager to remove old packages ?
<bc81> recoil_: i've never tried this, so good luck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5843297
<xtbgod> how can i type ascii characters using Alt + NumPad and type symbols using AltGr + Letter?
<danub> mattmatteh: probably, but I dont know how to see the list of the 2200 packages that got downloaded with the upgrade in a terminal.
<danub> guess ill reboot to runlevel 5 and use the gui :(
<rww> ubottu: tell send_from_shell about crossposting
<ubottu> send_from_shell, please see my private message
<mattmatteh> danub: you dont want to go deleting files without understanding how the system works
<danub> mattmatteh: well i was hoping it was all manpages
<mattmatteh> danub: take a look at filelight
<send_from_shell> rww ?
<crlcan81> especially hidden files with the .*filename*
<danub> mattmatteh: but its all in /usr/lib/ and /usr/share, which gets rid of my "just delete the manuals" theory
 * send_from_shell ignores ubottu
<bc81> xtbgod: you mean you want to type special charcters like ©※℞⊙ ?
<hesco> rww: thanks for that.  Its a beautiful thing.  I've never even been able to apt-get update this box since assuming some responsibility for it nearly two years ago.
<rww> send_from_shell: Crossposting support questions in multiple IRC channels is rude and against our IRC guidelines. Asking support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic is also rude.
<xtbgod> bc81, but by pressing AltGr + Letter or Alt + NumPad ..
<mattmatteh> danub: is that really using that much space ?
<send_from_shell> rww: ok you are rude
<mattmatteh> danub: do you have games installed ?
<danub> 3.8 gigs in /usr/lib, and 4.8 in /usr/share/
<mattmatteh> danub: that what i noticed taking up alot
<danub> mattmatteh: just what was installed by default
<rww> send_from_shell: No, I'm just pointing out things you should have read when you joined here and there.
<mattmatteh> danub: 8 GB seems high, mine is about 5 here
<mattmatteh> with addition apps installed
<danub> mattmatteh: yeah, thats why im doing some housecleaning ;)
<rww> hesco: You're welcome. Bear in mind that those repositories are frozen in the state they were in when feisty went EOL, so as I said, you're missing security updates.
<mattmatteh> danub: thats not the correct way to clean
<recoil_> bc81: thanks
<crlcan81> Is there any way of expanding your mounted drive's swap space/filesystem space to empty space right beside it without loading liveCD and running gparted?
<mattmatteh> crlcan81: how much ram do you have ?
<crlcan81> 4 gigs.
<danub> yeah, looks like ill have to go thru synaptic to clean some stuff up
<mattmatteh> crlcan81: and thats not enough that you need swap ?
<crlcan81> If you can learn terminal commands, use sudo apt-get ubuntu-tweak
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: as long as the partition is unmounted, you can manipulate it
<bc81> recoil_: i just press and hold ctrl+shift, then type u2299 then let go of ctrl+shift and get ⊙
<crlcan81> It's not that, I have free space on the drive I want to recover.
<crlcan81> the only way of doing it is via livecd then, so the drive isn't mounted.
<crlcan81> Because this is the drive currently being ran.
<recoil_> bc81 so???
<mattmatteh> crlcan81: oh.  i am not a fan or resizeing, i usually back up, repartition, restore.  infact i am doing that now.  if i could only update ubuntu
<crlcan81> Well this is from an old install that wasn't properly finished.
<goguda> Hey... could I have some help identifying why I am getting the error: Failed to build newlib (stage: newlib_build) in the terminal? Here's the log of the build: http://pastebin.com/5hYeg2nk It doesn't start from the very top, but I don't think that part is important.
<crlcan81> So I finally was able to fix it.
<recoil_> bc81: uhm no1 asked that me neither.. xD
<bc81> recoil_: so there are some settings in System >> Preferences >> Keyboard >> Layouts >> Options >> Alt/Win Key Behavior
<recoil_> i dont want this to know i never aked that
<bc81> recoil_: sorry, got your name mixed up with xtbgod
<recoil_> xD
<crlcan81> In fact I'm about to run live CD now to resize.
<clarkrente> boa noite, amigos!
<crlcan81> So you can, in fact, expand your filesystem's partition once the freespace has been moved between swap and filesystem? Or can it be incorporated with other keystrokes?
<goguda> Nevermind. Stupid me. I think it might be because I don't have some newlib files installed.
<crlcan81> I don't know all of gparted's commands, or any other program that does that.
<xtbgod> bc81, i read what u said lemme check
<ShapeShifter499> what are some ways of running commands at boot as root?
<jukelox> So I just upgraded from Hardy to Lucid and the one thing I cannot get installed is libmtp8. dpkg -d=2000 isn't giving me any information at all and none of the bug reports on this topic seem to be resolved.
<Loshki> ShapeShifter499: you can put commands into /etc/rc.local and they will be run at boot as root, automatically....
<recoil_> bc81: works perfectly thank you :D
<jukelox> Does anyone have any experience getting libmtp8 installed on Lucid? Amarok and rhythmbox depend on it.
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki, rc.local isn't reliable for me, doesn't run commands most of the time
<Loshki> ShapeShifter499: then you're doing something wrong. I don't know of any bugs in this area that would prevent running commands. Wanna pastebin the commands so we can see them?
<ActionParsnip> !info libmtp8
<ubottu> libmtp8 (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-4 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 924 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info libmtp8 lucid
<ubottu> libmtp8 (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 136 kB, installed size 872 kB
<theperfecttaco> does anyone else have trouble with fullscreen streaming video in maverick?
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki http://pastebin.com/ukXRiNx5
<Frenk> yes
<Frenk> as in yes, i have problems with fullscreen streaming
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<itaylor57> theperfecttaco: no
<theperfecttaco> i've tried several fixes listed on various message boards, no luck
<ActionParsnip> theperfecttaco: do you mean like youtube?
<Frenk> !theperfecttaco   as soon as i fullscreen the vid pauses
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: Doesn't appear to be any warnings about libmtp in that info
<theperfecttaco> exactly
<theperfecttaco> youtube and every other site with streaming video
<ActionParsnip> jukelox: it says libmtp is at version 1.0.2-1 in lucid in the main repo
<jordan_> hello
<jordan_> i dont suppose anyone is on who happens to be pretty efficient with Ubuntu
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: libmtp8 is at version 1.0.2-1 in lucid, yes
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki still there?
<hypatia> jordan_: just ask your question :)
<ActionParsnip> jukelox: thats what ubottu said
<jordan_> Anybody mind helping me for a minute??
<recoil_> dont ask meta questions
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: yet it won't install
<gunndawg> jordan_, just ask ur question
<jordan_> whos Meta
<jukelox> !ask jordan_
<ActionParsnip> jukelox: ok run: sudo apt-get install libmtp8    and pastebin the output]
<jordan_> everything so far has gone good for this Unbuntu that was just installed today, everything minus my usb wireless dongle
<recoil_> metaquestions are obsolete like "can somebody help me" or "does anyone know about X)
<bc81> jukelox: does this help you? http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/LLXmLQPyZq4ggnmMbyDZ#luyevnGcshO7TLB
<recoil_> just aks
<recoil_> *ask
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<induz> why i was not able to set my monitor display on KDE
<induz> i can change on Gnome
<jordan_> ah, yeh , i dont like asking them but i hadnt seen anybody typing at the moment so wasnt sure if it was a dead chatroom
<mickster04> recoil_: use !ask or !anybody
<hypatia> jordan_: open a terminal, type lsusb - that will tell you wht kind of wifi chipset you have
<induz>  is there any problem on Lucid with KDE
<recoil_> ty
<induz> all the display looks like bleeding
<ActionParsnip> jukelox: can you pastebin the output please
<recoil_> !ask recoil_
<jukelox> bc81: that only helps me hold the package, doesn't help me install it
<hypatia> jordan_: let me know what wireless chipset you have; if you're not sure which line is the wifi stick, paste the whole thing into pastebin.com
<theperfecttaco> is there an option in XChat to not show joins/quits in the channel window?
<rww> !ask | recoil_
<ubottu> recoil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> recoil_: note the |
<jordan_> hey hypatia, how do i do that
<recoil_> ahh ok
<mickster04> recoil_: yeah you need a pipe
<moszer> hello, need help, been trying to upgrade Blender 2.4 to 2.5,ive tried to run the package thru terminal,an error telling me that "the folder isn't empty", can anyone help me please,i am trying to use openshot video that required blender 2.5
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570355/
<recoil_> !anybody | recoil_
<ubottu> recoil_, please see my private message
<Loshki> ShapeShifter499: Your file looks ok, though I don't like the 'sleep 20' in rc.local, as it will cause the entire boot to pause for 20 seconds. I assume the unreliability comes from the same timing issues that caused you to add the sleep in the first place...
<hypatia> jordan_: do you know how to open a terminal window?
<hypatia> jordan_: applications -> accessories --> terminal
<jordan_> Hypatia , yes
<hypatia> jordan_: ok now type lsusb
<green_> Hello every one, having trouble with my Drivers, I can only get wireless on Ubuntu 10.4 32bit not in 10.10 or any other Linux mint distro, or arch based o.s. for that matter.
<jordan_> k
<hypatia> green_: what wireless chipset is it?
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki well idk, someone else suggested it after rc.local STILL wouldn't run the commands
<ActionParsnip> jukelox: is there a bug report for it?
<mickster04> moszer: what package?
<jordan_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191S WLAN Adapter
<theperfecttaco> green_ i had a similar problem in 10.10 - is your wireless option disabled completely?
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: 573444 and 587072
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki after some googling.....  couldn't I just add this to the crontab?
<induz> maybe my comp can not handle KDE
<theperfecttaco> and greyed out
<bc81> theperfecttaco:  /SET irc_conf_mode 1
<induz> should i download some s/w
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: neither have resolutions, neither have any attention from the maintenance team
<theperfecttaco> bc81: thanks
<hypatia> ok jordan_ now search google or wherever for RTL8191S and ubuntu
<linoge> induz: what's your problem?
<induz> i need to set my display on KDE with  LUcid
<coz_> preinstallation script errors can be PITA   sometimes purging the package can hel p   ..yes?
<mickster04> moszer: you can double click .deb's to install them
<induz> linoge, I can not change my dispaly/monitor setting to lower from 1284x
<moszer> hold on mickster04
<Loshki> ShapeShifter499: do the commands not run, or do they run too soon to take effect?. Add some echo "running amixer" >> /tmp/local.log statements to the file to see if they show up in /tmp/local.log....
<induz> linoge,  i can change it on Gnome but not on KDE
<Loshki> ShapeShifter499: you could use crontab instead, but until you know why it isn't working, you could just end up with the same problem..
<nowimproved> I'm trying to install ubuntu with vsphere and am having no luck. It says that it can't find the mirror and just stops at 0 percent when installing?
<green_> theperfecttaco: yes its totally disabled
<ActionParsnip> jukelox: if there is a bug logged then its a known issue. You'll just have to watch the bugs
<moszer> mickster04~its a tar.bz2, should i run it on terminal?
<hypatia> jordan_: http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/02/15/realtek-rtl8191s-in-ubuntu-10-10/ looks to be your answer
<induz> 1280x1024[5:4] is set on Gnome but I can not change that on KDE
<mickster04> moszer: that is probably best
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki ok so add it to rc.local and reboot?   --> echo "running amixer" >> /tmp/local.log s
<induz> linoge, 1280x1024[5:4] is set on Gnome but I can not change that on KDE
<mickster04> moszer: there will be instructions how to install it
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki /s
<green_> theperfecttaco: "wifi is disabled by hardware button"
<njero> hey all, I am trying to get dvbstream to work for my AverMediaVolorMAX usb card. I can scan channels with w_scan and I can view with "mplayer dvb://ChannelName". When I try to dvbstream though it won't lock
<hypatia> jordan_: please keep it in the channel
<induz> is some driver missing?
<hypatia> green_: you need to flip your wifi switch
<hypatia> on your laptop somewhere
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: But it's not an issue for everyone, it's a limited scope issue, so I'm asking if anyone here has experience with it.
<ActionParsnip> induz: no the drivers is the same
<jordan_> ah, sorry, just getting confusing whos comments are going where
<jordan_> lol
<hypatia> jordan_: see the link i posted a bit ago
<jordan_> i got it
<green_> hypatia: yea it doesnt respond its a big flashing button next to my power button
<ActionParsnip> induz: the settings on the driver in the DE may be different
<RedXIII> hey. I'm having a problem with gnome-power-management not detecting that its in a discharge state on my laptop
<theperfecttaco> green_: what type of system do you use?
<jordan_> so dl that
<induz> ActionParsnip, i liked KDE as i want to work on KDEnlive but now caz of this dsplay problem i can not
<RedXIII> I run upower --dump and it says its AC-line in
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki ok rebooting.... brb
<hypatia> jordan_: yup... you'll also need to install the "build-essential" package
<RedXIII> Any insight?
<moszer> mickster04: thanks,but i did follow the instructions,lastly i copy & paste the code
<ActionParsnip> induz: try a clean install of kubuntu
<hypatia> in order for those instructions to work, jordan_
<green_> theperfecttaco: ubuntu 10.4? or what do you mean?
<FuseOnFire> is anyone able to have mental pictures or images in your mind?
<jordan_> k, how do i dl it
<induz> ActionParsnip, Iupgraded this from karmic?
<hypatia> jordan_: use synaptic or apt-get
<theperfecttaco> green_: hardware - desktop/laptop? manufacturer?
<Loshki> ShapeShifter499: yes, add it then reboot, then look in /tmp/local.log. Maybe add a 2nd line at the end (before the exit 0) like: echo "ran amixer" >> /tmp/local.log so you can make sure the script executes all the way to the end...
<induz> now i am on Lucid KDE with Gnome
<jordan_> do i need to type a cmd in the terminal
<bc81> green_: you have any blocks?  type the command >> rfkill list
<hypatia> however you usually install software, jordan_
<jordan_> haha, i just migrated from windows this week
<mickster04> moszer: well it sounds like you have already unziped the package, you just need to go do the next thing
<jordan_> so im an absolute noob with linux right now
<green_> theperfecttaco: Laptop 64 bit, compaq presario CQ60
<ActionParsnip> induz: from karmic kubuntu?
<hypatia> jordan_: at a terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<coz_> jordan_,  this is the place to be then...
<hypatia> jordan_: also, welcoem :)
<bc81> !ot | FuseOnFire
<ubottu> FuseOnFire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<green_> bc81: no no blocks
<jordan_> k, its doing some stuff
<theperfecttaco> green_: do you know the maker of your wireless card?
<jordan_> thank you btw
<mickster04> bc81: in general you can just ignore one off's like that
<hypatia> jordan_: if you prefer a graphical interface for installing software, you can use applications --> ubuntu software center
<jordan_> microsoft wanted over $600 to put an os on two htpc's, well not from me,lol
<bc81> mickster04: will do xD
<hypatia> jordan_: i run ubuntu on my htpc, it's lovely :)
<jordan_> ah ok, seen that a bit already
<hypatia> (and my tablet, and my netbook....)
<hypatia> (and my servers...)
<green_> theperfecttaco: no but let me check I just had it
<hypatia> jordan_: the build-essential package includes some compilers and other tools for building software
<jordan_> yeh i will do the same if i can get everything worked out, laptop, server, two htpc's
<induz> from karmic ubuntu ActionParsnip
<hypatia> which is what you're doing for that wifi card
<jordan_> ah, cool
<induz> ActionParsnip, Then downloaded KDE desktop plasma
<moszer> mickster04: next thing i guess is to :cd" it in the terminal, correct me if i am wrong
<canthus13> Any idea why maverick would just randomly go blindingly white for a second and then back to normal?
<jordan_> so normally when i need to install something, i compile the driver and stuff myself
 * canthus13 has the intel 4500MHD chipset.
<hypatia> jordan_: for the htpc make sure you run the vdpau builds of mplayer to do graphics card accelleration for video playback
<share> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<mickster04> moszer: yeahg
<jordan_> ah ok, maybe u can walk me throught that in a second
<share> What is your favorite ftp client?
<hypatia> jordan_: normally the drivers are just in the kernel, but for some wifi cards and a few other thigns, you end up needing to build them yourself
<theperfecttaco> green_ i think compaq uses atheros
<jordan_> back in the terminal the process has finished
<hypatia> jordan_: also, plese try mentioning my name (hit tab to complete it) so your messages stick out for me
<mickster04> share: a favourite is off topic
<canthus13> compaq/hp uses a lot of different chipsets.
<share> mickster04: ...
<njero> if anyone has a suggestion for a better channel on dvbstream questions too, that would be great
<share> Which FTP client do you recommend?
<jordan_> Hypatia, gotcha
<mickster04> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<green_> theperfecttaco: yup that one is it
<nowimproved> someone give me some proxy information
<bc81> share: filezilla
<nowimproved> so i can install this please
<green_> theperfecttaco: dont have the info on me but that sounds correct
<infox> Can someone help me install ubuntu 10.10?  I have a system with 5hdds and I want to install it on /dev/sdc since its the fastest of them all.  After I finish the install and reboot nothing happens, grub doesnt even attempt to load.  I booted into a live disc and reinstalled grub on /dev/sdc, rebooted and still nothing????
<share> bc81: k tks
<jordan_> test
<share> test
<jordan_> how do i get them to stick to u
<mickster04> infox: you probably don't wanto install grub there, unless your pc boots to it first?
<BlueProtoman> Hello.
<hypatia> infox: try picking the third drive to boot first in the bios
<theperfecttaco> green_: my problem was that there was a miscommunication between the wireless card and the system - the card was telling the system that it was hard disabled when it actually wasn't
<coz_> njero,  try  # dbox2
<Jordan_U> infox: Are you sure that you're booting from /dev/sdc? What exactly does happen when you try to boot?
<BlueProtoman> I'm leaning more and more towards switching to Ubuntu...
<infox> It is already selected to boot from that drive
<infox> nothing
<BlueProtoman> What's the difference between the netbook and desktop versions?
<infox> no messages
<theperfecttaco> green_: this is a long shot, but try "sudo rmmod -f "compaq_laptop"
<infox> it finishes the post and does nothing
<njero> coz_: thanks will do
<jordan_> Hypatia, how do i get my comments to stick to u again
<mickster04> infox: well try the different drives and see if one of them works
<infox> :|
<hypatia> jordan_: you just did :)
<jordan_> lol, i wish, i typed it
<hypatia> jordan_: oh hit tab
<hypatia> that completes the name
<jordan_> test
<hypatia> jordan_: so like hyp<tab>
<rww> BlueProtoman: The netbook edition has a user interface tailored to netbooks and different default programs. Apart from that, they're the same.
<IdleOne> jordan_: type hyp and hit the tab key one time
<jordan_> hypatia, ahhhhhhhh
<jordan_> got it
<green_> theperfecttaco: had no response from terminal
<jordan_> hypatia,  got it
<nowimproved> Hey. I need a proxy to download ubuntu, anyone please help.
<BlueProtoman> Would Ubuntu work on a Dell Inspiron Mini?  I think it's designed to work on a lot of things, but...
<hypatia> jordan_: did you get build-essential working?
<jordan_> hypatia,  so my terminal has finsihed doing whatever it does
<mickster04> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hypatia> BlueProtoman: dell sells minis with ubuntu preloaded, i expect it'll work pretty well
<rww> BlueProtoman: It works fine on my Mini 10v.
<hypatia> :)
<green_> theperfecttaco: nvm now it works
<jordan_> hypatia,  dunno, i installed like u mentioned
<scott__> kl
<dazonic> I just upgraded a VPS to 10.04 and lost ssh access but I do have access via linode's lish.... where should i start
<nowimproved> Hey. I need a proxy to download ubuntu, anyone please help.
<theperfecttaco> green_: write down that command - i have to use it periodically to re-enable my wireless
<hypatia> jordan_: gonna take this to pm as it's a bit complex from here
<green_> theperfecttaco: and it says no such file or directory
<njero> coz_: was dbox2 a channel name or a tool?
<jordan_> hypatia, k
<Jordan_U> nowimproved: What do you mean?
<theperfecttaco> green_: oh. balls.
<coz_> njero,  channel name    type   /join #dbox2
<theperfecttaco> green_: it could be that your wireless card has a proprietary driver. check System>Administration>Hardware drivers
<nowimproved> Jordan_U, i'm going through vsphere if asks for a proxy or when i'm going to download it just stalls at 0 percent
<njero> coz_: yeah I joined, it is empty
<green_> theperfecttaco: but im in 10.4 right now, were the wifi works
<rww> dazonic: run "sudo service ssh start" and see if you get errors
<coz_> njero,  o0
<nowimproved> the specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not exist.
<coz_> njero,   al darn ,,, then google the name of the app +  irc channel   example    gimp irc channel
<miel> i am trying to update the crontab file but i don't know how to save the command i am using is "sudo crontab -e -u root"
<nateddgg> hi, is there a channel for portable ubuntu
<and> jest tu ktos z polski
<theperfecttaco> green_: same system? in that case, i don't know..
<BlueProtoman> Is Ubuntu for netbooks designed for really, really weak netbooks?
<bc81> !pl | and
<ubottu> and: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<green_> theperfecttaco: same system
<BlueProtoman> Or is my Inspiron Mini good enough for the desktop version?
<rww> BlueProtoman: I prefer Desktop on mine.
<dazonic> rww:      init: ssh pre-start process (845) terminated with status 1
<dazonic> start: Job failed to start
<green_> theperfecttaco: I do check the "hardware drivers" but none show, the drivers are installed but there is no comunication in the activate wifi BUTTON.
<rww> dazonic: well, that would be why. I'd recommend looking in /var/log and seeing if you can find a more specific error message.
<green_> theperfecttaco: I have linux mint (all of them) archbang, frugalware, slax, and many other live CD/DVD but wireless doesnt work with them... well just the activate wireless button
<alakhia> what is a good channel to discuss video editing?
<theperfecttaco> green_: have you tried "sudo lshw enable <interface>"
<green_> theperfecttaco: *well just the activate wireless button" is the one that is stupid
<ShapeShifter499> Loshki, I rebooted 4 times and the commands on;y worked 2 times
<semitones> is "checkinstall" still the thing to use when compiling from source? or is that soo 2009
<ShapeShifter499> *only
<recoil_> bc81: thank you very much i managed showing the artist , track, and a cover art thank you very much for your help
<bc81> recoil_: welcome :-)
<green_> theperfecttaco: no I have not, im writing them all down and going to try them in the other O.S. in a bit
<medberry> semitones, I don't know of another tool that accomplishes the same thing
<semitones> ok cool :)
<RedXIII> Is there a way to get ubuntu to turn off some features automatically when switching from AC power to battery power on mobile devices?
<njero> coz_: lol, first hit on google for dvbstream irc help is this channel :)
<coz_> njero,   ooo lol
<RedXIII> Like instead of using quality compiz, it switches to performance compiz
<green_> theperfecttaco: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<njero> I'll figure this out.. slowly but surely
<theperfecttaco> green_: <interface> will be wlan0 or 1 or eth0 or 1 or something of the sort.
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, still there?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ya
<green_> oooo hahaha
<green_> ok
<alakhia> i basically have mp4 files that i wish to trim and replace the entire audio track with another one
<swazzy> anyone know's any website's where i can get icons from?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, I think you're going to need the sleep commands, try putting sleep 10 at the beginning and sleep 5 after each command it's not ideal but I think you should be able to get it to work
<green_> theperfecttaco: what is somthing (command) you would do if your wireless activation button was to break?
<alakhia> i would like to avoid re-encoding the video to do this. Suggestions?
<recoil_> swazzy: gnome-look.org
<theperfecttaco> green_: if you have a disable/enable radio button on your keyboard - type "rfkill list" in terminal, hit your radio button and type the command again and see if there's a change in the output
<theperfecttaco> green_: do you mean hardware button or a software button?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I've been google-ing  and I'm wondering... why not use crontab
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, what's the advantage?
<g_0_0> have you got the correct driver for your soundcard?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, yes
<green_> theperfecttaco: the physical button
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, is it an old soundcard, I've only come across this problem with old machines?
<theperfecttaco> green_: sudo lshw -enable <wireless interface> is the terminal command equivalent to the physical button
<alakhia> !video editing
<mickster04> alakhia: why not use audacity?
<alakhia> mickster04: hmm, isn't that just for audio?
<mjn> hi all...new to this..
<green_> theperfecttaco: thank you, just something I would want to try, in the rfkill list nothing would show up
<mickster04> alakhia: oh of course :/ my bad
<green_> neather before or after the button
<miketomdool> avidemux is good for video editing...
<ramon> hi all
<mickster04> alakhia: pitivi is included by default
<ohsix> alakhia: pitivi comes with ubuntu
<miketomdool> go to getdeb.com to get it
<Prinler> Anyone think a AIW 9800 would work well with ubuntu? How about XBMC
<alakhia> miketomdool: can i trim a video without reencoding? that is what i'm looking for
<theperfecttaco> green_: good luck. msg me later if you need any more help, i'll do what i can
<mjn> just tried to install cinepaint from source archive....got what looks like some unmet dependencies....good resource for learning how to figure out what they are and resolve?
<green_> theperfecttaco: the rfkill list" wouldnt do anything... just would get the same wifi is disabled by hardware button.
<ramon> im having problems with wifi: whenever the laptop goes on battery power, the wifi gets really really slow.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, this problem had showed up a few months back when I used pulseaudio to do something, I accidentally muted something and ever since my computer allways booted with the Speaker channel muted
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, and prior to that you had no problem?
<green_> theperfecttaco: for sure man thank you for all your help btw you got the best Nick name i've seen
<ohsix> ramon: tha'ts the wifi going into power saving mode; what chipset? you need to use iwpriv to disable power saving on broadcoam chips with the wl driver, iw should work for all the open source drivers
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, yep
<theperfecttaco> green_: hahaha, thanks. it's a tom robbins reference :p
<miketomdool> alakhia: what video format is it currently in?
<ActionParsnip> ramon: are there any bugs logged?
<alakhia> miketomdool: i think the canon videocam uses h264 compression
<mickster04> alakhia: i don't think that is at all possible? you still have to stitch the sound and video back together again?
<ramon> ohsix: how do i do that?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok do -> alsactl init   - if the system is correct, try alsactl store and reboot
<mufasis> can someone point me in the right direction for how to manage ubuntu server
<mickster04> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, iirc I switched the output to headphone only in pulseaudio, and then this issue arose
<ramon> ActionParsnip:how do i check for bugs?
<alakhia> mickster04: i was hoping i could at least trim without reencoding
<mickster04> alakhia: I assume you could mute it?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, for a reason?
<alakhia> mickster04: perhaps replacing the audio would not be that easy ... and i could do that last
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, can you change it back again?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I did change it back
<alakhia> mickster04: right, or just drop the audio without re-encoding
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, and I did it so sound wouldn't play durring a remote control session
<mickster04> alakhia: try it
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, sound wouldn't play at home
<g_0_0> ok do as I described above, comment out  the lines in rc.local by placing a # at the beginning of each line
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, obviously not the exit line
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, just the lines you added
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok
<alakhia> thanks ohsix, miketomdool and mickster04
<nowimproved> dude seriously i need a mirror for 8.10
<nowimproved> please
<xangua> nowimproved: 8.10 is no longer supported
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok now what?
<wangxiyue> what is mirror  i'am a new man  :)
<alakhia> i'll check out pitivi and avidemux
<jukelox> ActionParsnip: The maverick .deb for libmtp8 installed just fine on my lucid box. I think there may be an issue with the package. Is there any way to get the maintainers to put the deb in the old repository?
<mickster04> wangxiyue: if you don't know you don't have to say anything
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I've all ready tried  alsactl init and alsactl store
<miel> when running "sudo crontab -e" how do i save and break out?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, the system just isn't saving any of my audio settings
<nowimproved> xangua, not asking for suppport, asking for a mirror
<mickster04> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<itaylor57> miel: <esc>:w<cr>
<mickster04> xangua: looks like you lucked out
<zlatan> hi to all...where to find that fancy aquarium wallpaper :)
<mickster04> nowimproved: looks like you lucked out
<mickster04> xangua: sorry :p
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, do it with sudo and see what it does
<ramon> how do i permanently disable wifi power management, as "sudo iwconfig eth1 power off" is only temporary
<mickster04> zlatan: ubuntu softawre centre and search in their
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I have
<fabian> alguien me puede ayudar con empathy
<nowimproved> mickster04, how so?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I never tried it without sudo though
<mickster04> !8.10 > nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved, please see my private message
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nowimproved> oh sorry
<nowimproved> please explain to me how that is lucking out?
<fabian> i need help with the epathy
<mickster04> nowimproved: well if ubottu doesn't have a link...try the download list?
<mickster04> !details | fabian
<ubottu> fabian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rww> nowimproved: see the old-release server information in the link ubottu is about to send you
<rww> !eol > nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved, please see my private message
<zlatan> mickster04, nope,not in there
<nowimproved> ubottu, what the hell
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nowimproved> i haven't even mentioned it again
<nowimproved> shut up
<fabian> empathy not log in msn
<nowimproved> damn freaking bots
<FloodBot1> nowimproved: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramon> how do i permanently disable wifi power management? because "sudo iwconfig eth1 power off" only temporarily disables it.
<xangua> fabian: sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<xangua> and change your account from MSN to WLM, it also works on pidgin
<rootsecurity> how to  the install Add printer On Linux
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, do it without sudo then :)
<ActionParsnip> ramon: what module does the interface use?
<ramon> ActionParsnip:what you mean by module?...im using the STA driver, if thats what you mean.
<drexl> rootsecurity: http://localhost:631/
<ActionParsnip> ramon: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you'll see the driver listed
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, everything works till      alsactl: save_state:1532: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<mickster04> zlatan: ?
<ActionParsnip> ramon: you may be able to add a module option to disable power management
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I'm going to sudo rm this file and start over
<zlatan> mickster04, what?
<ramon> ActionParsnip:PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> ramon: wait a while, pci bus is slo
<mickster04> 03:16 < zlatan> mickster04, nope,not in there
<zlatan> mickster04, zlatan: ubuntu softawre centre and search in their
<zlatan> mickster04, not in there means it isn't there :)
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, still getting this error after removing the file
<mickster04> zlatan: oh inwhich case you can't get it from there, go to the website for the screen saver see if they have a deb version
<rootsecurity> Thank Much
<ramon> ActionParsnip:oh i hadnt waited for the command to finish. but i dont see anything about module when i run that command
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, one second
<mickster04> zlatan: i said that a while ago, i forgot what your question was
<scottnyc> what are some must have system software installs for ubuntu 10
<zlatan> mickster04, what is the name of that screensaver
<hipkat> Hate to barge in, but I have probably an easy question....
<coz_> scottnyc,  that is a real "loaded"  question
<scottnyc> lol
<drexl> scottnyc: vlc
<coz_> scottnyc,   what do you like to do?  graphics...music composition... writing  ???
<ramon> ActionParsnip: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY...is that what you meant?
<rootsecurity> thank much
<ubuntunoob> how do i hide recovery mode in grub2?
<nowimproved> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<hipkat> anyone here familiar with adb in Ubuntu?
<Da|Mummy> anyone have any idea why my wifi keeps dropping?
<drexl> rootsecurity: cool I'm guessing you got your printer installed.
<coz_> scottnyc,  if you give some idea of your interests  that would helpful :)
<Da|Mummy> even if its for a mere 10seconds
<Secret1222> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rootsecurity> i want to the link for add printer no linux
<ActionParsnip> ramon: read the rest. There will be a bit saying: driver=
<Secret1222> whats this mean
<ActionParsnip> Da|Mummy: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail   and pastebin the output
<coz_> Secret1222,  you probably have synaptic opened
<Secret1222> and theres no progress  running
<Jordan_U> ubuntunoob: Uncomment GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY=true in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<mickster04> zlatan: i dunno,google it
<Secret1222> execpt a folder
<Secret1222> firefox and chatzilla
<rootsecurity> <drexl>  i want to the link for add printer on linux
<coz_> Secret1222,  something is still accessing apt
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok in light of the fact we have found an easy solution and it was working before try this -->  sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<rishav> Hey, I wanted to know how to increase the level of RGBA transparency. I have enabled it, but its almost negligible. I'm on Lucid.
<Secret1222> like what
<ramon> ActionParsnip:oh! its wl0
<Secret1222> how do i find out what?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, haven't*
<drexl> rootsecurity: please re-phrase the question..
<Secret1222> how do i find out what is useing apt
<coz_> rishav,  I believe  gnome-color-chooser can help ...but... I have only used it a few times and not sure of all of its settings   you will have to google for that
<ActionParsnip> ramon: ok then hunt around to see if there is a module option on wl0 to see if you can turn of power management
<xangua> Secret1222: do you have software centre/synaptic running¿
<coz_> Secret1222,  well first see if synaptic is opened  if not  you could just restart x   with   ctrl+alt+F1   log in   then    sudo   restart gdm
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: you can do it with iw or iwpriv
<rishav> coz_: I tried it, but there's only an option to enable/disable. I'v googled this issue too, but only found some unanswered threads. thanks anyways, I'll check it out again in case I missed on something.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok
<Secret1222> how do i find out if synaptic is running
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: 2 prongs of attack then
<ActionParsnip> Secret1222: ps -ef | grep -i syna
<coz_> rishav,  I know gnome-color-chooser has a metacity  tab I believe it was...that is where the rgba can be adjusted
<Guest75341> Yay, the filesystem and swap are expanded.
<rishav> coz_: okayy thnx :)
<coz_> rishav,  or look in   gconf-editor
<Secret1222> harley@Harley:~$ ps -ef | grep -i syna
<Secret1222> harley    4072  4040  0 14:29 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i syna
<Secret1222> whats that
<rishav> coz_: ok I'll do that too.
<dataviruset> someone here good at NUT (ups monitoring software)? i'm trying to attach my working driver ("blazer_usb") to it (which i know works)
<Secret1222> runnin
<FloodBot1> Secret1222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramon> ActionParsnip:i dont know what you mean. where would i "hunt" for such an option?
<Secret1222> okay
<jordan_> hypatia,
<hypatia> yo
<jordan_> u
<jordan_> r
<jordan_> awesome
<drexl> rootsecurity: enter http://localhost:631/ into your browser address bar
<jordan_> hypatia,  the wirelss is there
<hypatia> yay!
<jordan_> hypatia, now i havent tested it fully yet
<bill> net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share documents. Error was Operation not permitted
<hypatia> high-five, jordan_
<bill> please help
<jordan_> hive five me
<jordan_> high
<hypatia> jordan_: keep the files around - if you upgrade to a new kernel, you'll need to do the make/sudo make install part again
<jordan_> i will test in  a minute which will require me to unplug but just wantedt to let u know
<jordan_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, dangit
<jordan_> lol
<hypatia> just the last two, and a reboot
<hypatia> not that big a deal :)
<jordan_> hey ima im u my email
<bill> how do i allow a user to share files in ubuntu
<jordan_> if u dont mind
<bill> i have set privledges
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok thats done
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, rebooting
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<hypatia> jordan_: only if you start typing "you" not "u" :p
<maco> hypatia: this is the second time i've seen you say that here
<hypatia> maco: i know it'ssomething we always mention in #u-o, dunno if it's the rules here :)
<maco> hypatia: it is
<rootsecurity> How to the Install Syslog_ng
<bill> someone help me with fileshar‌ing
<bill> please
<drexl> bill: add your user to the group which you would like to share with
<chikokishi> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 again, i am afraid to update it because everytime i do i get internet errors, sound problems, and two ubuntu loaders.  Help?
<ActionParsnip> bill: install samba and you can use nautilus to share folders
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: if you attempt to enable shared folders it will offer to install all the right parts
<ActionParsnip> chikokishi: 2 ubuntu loaders? Don't you mean 2 kernels?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I don't trust stuff like that, I advise the ways I know it will work
<Secret1222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570371/
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: heh
<chikokishi> ActionParship, sure.  The menu that comes up when you turn the computer on and you decide between windows and ubuntu
<Secret1222> look
<bill> i have samba installed but its not working
<chikokishi> i have 2 ubuntu options.  But right now i only have one (before updating)
<Roasted> about to punch rhythmbox in the face
<ActionParsnip> chikokishi: yes, one is an updated kernel. If the new kernel is ok (test it a few days) then you can remove the older kernel if you want to save ~120Mb space
<bill> says the packages are not installed that i need
<ActionParsnip> bill: in nautilus you can right click folders and share them
<bill> but the package manager says that samba is installed
<Secret1222> so how come that error is comeing up
<bill> i get a 255 error
<JeffCBR> ll
<Secret1222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570371/
<Secret1222> look
<Secret1222> how do i fix it
<chikokishi> ActionParsnip what exactly is a kernel?  Also. as i said my errors dont start till after the update.  I lose internet in one, and sound in the other
<chikokishi> My computer just froze, i cant click anywhere but in this dialog =(
<Secret1222> whats  syna
<Secret1222> thats what it said
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | chikokishi
<ubottu> chikokishi: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Jordan_U> chikokishi: Hopefully it won't be needed, but keep that information handy in case it is.
<kj6lxu> y is it when i start a torrent it starts downloading at 1.2 mbps but then slows to 600 kbps ??
<g_0_0> Roasted, have you still not got rhythmbox and your sansa to work?
<Roasted> no
<Roasted> its a piece of garbage
<Roasted> I got it to work on about 3 occasions
<karabaja4> logout
<g_0_0> which sansa is it?
<Roasted> but it's been the most inconsistent piece of garbage ever
<Roasted> fuze
<Roasted> rhythmbox is like that part time punk employee at burger king who only shows up to work half of the time
<Roasted> oh hi, I see your music
<Jordan_U> kj6lxu: Does it only happen with bittorrent or does it also happen with other downloads (like http)?
<Roasted> LOL JUST KIDDING NOT ANYMORE
<FloodBot1> Roasted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> shut up
<g_0_0> have you got the mtp plugin enabled in rhythmbox?
<Roasted> yes, but I'm not even using MTP
<chikokishi> Thanks jordan, i pagemarked it
<madmn> i have samba installed and i am still getting errors when i try and share a folder help please
<Roasted> it wont mount as MTP. It says something about a camera being locked. Yet this thing doesn't have a camera?????????
<kj6lxu> jordan_U : with all downloads
<g_0_0> Roasted, disable the plugin and use msc
<ohsix> Roasted: cammeras are MTP devices too; something else might have it open if it says that
<ohsix> (like banshee, if you have rb and banshee running at the same time)
<chikokishi> IF i update my system is there a way to go back to the un updated version?
<hypatia> chikokishi: there is, but it's annoying
<hypatia> chikokishi: it's easy for individual packages, though
<Roasted> ohsix, banshee isn't open from what I see. sys monitor says nothing abou ti.
<Roasted> its refreshing now, I disabled ipod and MTP and I'm going to try it again.
<Jordan_U> kj6lxu: It sounds like your ISP is trying to make it appear that you are getting the full speed you payed for by allowing bursts of high bandwidth then throttling if you try to sustain that speed. Read your contract carefully / contact your ISP to confirm what service you are really getting.
<ubuntunoob> can someone help me with a weird problem? for some reason I can connect to MSN with Pidgin and amsn but I get an error in Empathy
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, still not working
<kj6lxu> Jordan_U: tnx for the help
<Jordan_U> kj6lxu: You're welcome.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, it is still muted upon reboot
<xangua> ubuntunoob: sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<xangua> works for pidgin & empathy, restart them and change your MSN accout to WLM
<rww> Jordan_U: good call. Comcast does do that.
<ubuntunoob> thank you xangua
<Roasted> big surprise. didn't work.
<Roasted> importing 0/0, except theres 1100 songs on it. awesome.
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok try unmuting now and reboot again, see if it sticks this time
<xangua> ubuntunoob: latest pidgin also works but it has some issues currently with msn
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, should I run aslactl store?
<ShapeShifter499> no I'm just going to reboot now brb
<g_0_0> Roasted, you have got the latest firmware on your fuze?
<Roasted> not only do I have the latest firmware, but I dual boot it with rockbox firmware too
<Roasted> WEEEEEEEEEE
<bc81> question, is it possible to increase the overall bluetooth buffer size?  i have bluetooth headphones, and when i walk more than 10 feet away from the computer, the audio starts dropping out.
<Roasted> g_0_0, I can put music on it, don't get me wrong. But I want to set up PLAYLISTS, and rhythmbox does that. Tha's why I want to use it.
<Roasted> I have no clue why rhythmbox is being like this.
<Stevezau> ffs
<Stevezau> why is gdm still startin??
<Stevezau> i told it to not load on startup
<ActionParsnip> bc81: if its a class 3 device then that's its effective range: http://www.blueunplugged.com/What-is-Bluetooth.aspx
<Diamondcite> Roasted: I've been wondering.. Does a playlist actually physically COPY the files?
<Diamondcite> Roasted: I've seen people move their itunes playlist to their ipod.. as in just the playlist... without the files...
<Roasted> Diamondcite, no
<Roasted> it doesnt duplicate the file space
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: no, its just a list of the media to play and sometimes where it is
<Roasted> Diamondcite, it just creates a file the gizmo references
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Have you ever compared one of your sansa's playlist files with your own creations?
<Roasted> Diamondcite, I've only made playlists in rhythmbox cause it was the only program that worked, until rhythmbox decided to stop working all together
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, it still muted
<bilios> hi
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, well not muted but it comes up with the sound turned all the way down in alsamixer
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Do you still have one of those working playlists around to compare them with to see what is different? (it doens't help that I don't use rythmbox...)
<Roasted> Diamondcite, yes, theres 2 playlists on the device itself.
<Roasted> Diamondcite, whats the point tho? I dont want to create playlists ON the device. I want to create them in a program because its much more efficient
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, was the sound down when you rebooted, you could try adjusting the sound to the required volume and rebooting
<g_0_0> Roasted, have you seen this -> http://wiki.birth-online.de/know-how/hardware/sandisk-sansa-fuze/rhythmbox
<Riobe> Hello all. :) I'm looking to switch to Linux and my main time waster will be some Java programming. Is Ubuntu a distro that's well suited for this goal?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, yes, and I have
<Nitrohax> Riobe, yes
<Roasted> g_0_0, I saw that I should create an EMPTY file named that, but never with the contens like that
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, it won't save my changes
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, ok let me think about that
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Well I'm curious as to how it's writting the file link.. maybe it is now writting /home/roasted/Desktop/music/01-Hello_World.mp3 instead of 01-Hello_World.mp3 ?
 * Sifo Hello all
<Nitrohax> Riobe, how are you going to install it?
<Riobe> Nitrohax: Probably do a live boot for a day or so to get the feel of it then reformat my machine and make it the only OS.
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: you can make playlists of folder contents using ls, as well as the dir command in windows
<Diamondcite> ActionParsnip: I am mainly trying to figure out why Roasted's playlist is no longer working as desired.
<Nitrohax> Riobe, that will work but you can do a WUBI install and have a perm. and not change the file structure of your partition
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: depends how the device reads and/or makes playlists
<Roasted> Diamondcite, the playlist works. rhythmbox just doesnt detect any music on the device.
<whitefire> Help me about Hybrid Graphics with switcheroo. I'm using acer aspire 5745G
<Roasted> Diamondcite, once I can get rhythmbox working as, you know, a normal music program, I can carry on with my playlist creations
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: try this:  cd /folder/of/songs; ls *.mp3 > ./playlist.m3u
<Diamondcite> Roasted: And the only requirement is to have to look else where for music?
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, have you tried alsactl store again?
<MrDetail> does anyone know why   grep [A-Z]   would return lines without caps even if there is no match?
<crlcan81> Can someone help me with properly installing burg? I've got the first necessary sudo commands, adding the ppa, updating repositories, then installing from the new repository, but I don't know for sure where the master boot record is located so burg can install.
<Riobe> Nitrohax: I broke my filesystem into two partitions when I installed Windows, and I'd like to get back down to 1. I haven't heard of WIBI install yet, so I'm not sure if I can change partitioning with that kind of install.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: copy /folder/of/songs to the device then see if playlist.m3u exists/works
<Roasted> Diamondcite, if I can have a program that *works* and can make and create playlists, I'd be happy. But besides banshee, there are none I have found on linux. But! Banshee, when I create playulists, it doesnt "save" to the device. If I go to the sansa, banshee playlists come up empty. only rhythmbox playlists work.
<Nitrohax> Riobe, you wouldn't need to change it
<Roasted> Hence my insane frustration.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, the playlist works...
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, my issue is getting rhythmbox to detect the music.
<Roasted> It says importing 0/0, when there are over a thousand songs on the thing.
<Riobe> Nitrohax: Methinks I should figure out what a WUBI install is. To scholar Gugle!
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: i dont use rhythmnbox so I'm not much help here. I always manually make them using ls
<whitefire> I haven't folder call /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Riobe> Thanks for giving me something to look up. :)
<whitefire> I haven't folder call /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch can I create?
<Nitrohax> Riobe, it's on the live cd already. if you put the live cd in it's on there. it's a way where ig you don't like it add/remove programs and it come off
<MiladKhajavi> HELP: How can I set pidgin to notify new message with gnome notification? any plugin ?
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Can you open the Sansa with a file manager and actually see the music?
<mickster04> MiladKhajavi: have you looked at the included plug ins?
<adamruffolo> whitefire: did you try "mkdir"?
<Roasted> Diamondcite, sure can.
<mickster04> MiladKhajavi: also don't sound so dramatic
<pinoyoragon> Can somebody recommend a web-based/console download manager so I can manage download from remote?
<Nitrohax> Riobe, let me know what you find
<Diamondcite> Roasted: And Inside rythmbox, right click music, Import Folder, Navigating to the same place with the graphical navigation and then clicking import.. doesn't work?
<Yoha> Greets
<MiladKhajavi> mickster04: Yes, but dont like sound notification, I like gnome notification
<Riobe> Nitrohax: Thanks. Will do. :)
<juabn> how work ubuntu wubi?
<ActionParsnip> MiladKhajavi: there is the notify plugin which is enabled by default
<mickster04> MiladKhajavi: yeah I think there will be one include, if it isn;t on already
<Roasted> Diamondcite, nope. It doesnt even show anything in my device within rhythmbox
<xangua> MiladKhajavi: activate libnotify plugin
<juabn> work slow
<juabn> i don't know why
<ActionParsnip> pidgin rocks
<juabn> wubi is simil  virtualbox
<juabn> ??
<MiladKhajavi> xangua: Oh yes yes I forgotten the name of this plugin. thanks thanks alottttttt
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, oh.... sorry didn't see your post till now
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Can you please type the path you are using to reach it with in rythmbox here?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, no I haven't
<whitefire> adamruffolo: mkdir: cannot create directory `/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo': Operation not permitted
<Stupendoussteve> juabn: No, wubi doesn't run in a virtual machine, you have to reboot into Ubuntu
<mickster04> whitefire: sudo it
<adamruffolo> whitefire: are you running as root?
<Yoha> I'm having a problem with this network install; I've got an old machine booting with pxe; The installer wont download files off of my lan server (I have the iso mounted in /ubuntu) ... in the install debug its because it can't access the md5 sums from a release site.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can complete this install?  (Btw, no cd drive, won't boot off of USB)
<whitefire> yes
<rww> juabn: no. Virtualbox guests run inside a virtualized environment. Wubi installs run on the actual hardware, without a VM between them, but installs to a loopback filesystem instead of a normal partition.
<Roasted> Diamondcite, there is one thing that strikes me as odd.
<mickster04> whitefire: sudo !! to run the last ocmmand as sudo
<Nitrohax> juabn, kinda, wubi installs ubuntu on the windows partition. it has a boot loader and if you don't like it go to add/remove programs and remove it
<Aikar> anyone recommend a panel applet for managing volume that works with the base audio drivers and not pulseaudio? had to uninstall pulseaudio cause it distorts sound
<whitefire> mickster04: yes
<Roasted> Diamondcite, my sansa used to come up labeled as "SANSA FUZE". I formatted it within the sandisk interface, and now it comes mounted as 1234-5678. it creates a folder with those numbers.
<Roasted> Diamondcite, that's around the time my issues started.
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, you could give it a go, see what happens, make sure you have the parameters set as you want them first
<whitefire> mickster04: bonsai@Aspire-5745G:~$ sudo mkdir /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo
<halaszvarig> I just created a simple Xubuntu bluebird like chrome theme (only the frame color was changed to match the color from the theme): https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hedddjdackneeciinimepakidindpgdd
<whitefire> mkdir: cannot create directory `/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo': Operation not permitted
 * Nitrohax is going to party with the amish
<Aikar> and is there a site to find more applets (ie a site specific to applets in general)
<Nitrohax> stupid file transfer vbox @#$%^&*(&^%$#@!%#$%^&*(&^%$#@
<Roasted> Diamondcite, but if I go to gparted to try to rename the label of it, it says the disk is unallocated. Someone told me its sandisk's way of "protecting" the device.
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: if you use a dock like avant window navigator, there are volume managers for that
<mickster04> whitefire: dod you tab complete that?
<Riobe> Nitrohax That makes more sense now. Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm looking to get out of using Windows at home.
<liveCD> hola
<Riobe> Nitrohax, So I'm sure that I want Windows nuked.
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Now why would you want to use a sandisk tool on something working to begin with >.>
<scottnyc> i wanna install apache, php and mysql will this work? correctly ? sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-xsl php5-gd php-pear libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<MichaelDeaton> Hello does anyone here know how to install FlightGear on Ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | scottnyc
<ubottu> scottnyc: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Nitrohax> Riobe, just incase you don't like it. but you want it nuked full install it, why partition. back your music and videos up thouhg. LOL
<Roasted> Diamondcite, I used the format tool because of another issue I was having with it.
<Roasted> Diamondcite, but then rhythmbox took a bomb after tha.
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: its in the playdeb ppa
<Roasted> Diamondcite, I flahsed the thing to the latest firmware, etc. I just have no clue. I'm so close to buying a new one, but that's a ridiculous answer.
<MichaelDeaton> I tried installing it and it said, "flightgear:  Depends: libalut0 (>=1.1.0-1) but it is not installable  Depends: libopenscenegraph65 (>=2.8.3) but it is not installable  Depends: libopenthreads13 (>=2.8.3) but it is not installable  Depends: libplib1 (>=1.8.5-1) but it is not installable  Depends: simgear2.0.0 but it is not going to be installed  "
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Maybe that numbered partition is a ghost? Have you tried doing "ls /media/1234-5678" while it's mounted?
<Riobe> Nitrohax: Heheh, yeah, that I will be doing. I have a spare tower I can move stuff over to temporarily.
<Roasted> Diamondcite, when the thing is plugged in MCP mode or whatever it is, yes it has a directory there.
<Nitrohax> Riobe, use one of those all in one hd readers for usb. I have a ide and a sata hot swap port. But i fix to many computers
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: then you need deb files or a reop with those files to satisfy deps
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, ok rebooting
<MichaelDeaton> But I dunno how to get them.
<MichaelDeaton> :C
<Hellz_Bellz> do the ubuntu source repos contain unmodified source code or is it optimised for ubuntu spicifically?
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: if you can pastebin all the text I can try and find deps for you
<MichaelDeaton> pastebin?
<Diamondcite> Roasted: Could you try various modes of access until one of them actually yields a fully listed direction inside a terminal?
<Nitrohax> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: yes, copy all the text and use http://pastie.org to store them
<Roasted> Diamondcite, I'm not sure I understand what you just said.
<MichaelDeaton> sorry I just started using ubuntu about two days ago.
<MichaelDeaton> still getting use to it.
<MichaelDeaton> I like it a lot better than windows.
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: pastebin isnt ubuntu specific
<Aikar> if SMART detects an hdd has a few bad sectors, it shouldnt ever try to write to them right? i just reinstalled my OS yesterday to fix my hard system freeze issue, now it just happened again :/ i noticed hdd i got ubuntu installed on has 17 bad sectors
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: I'd get a new drive PDQ
<Aikar> well i got other drives i can put ubuntu on, but yeah dont wanna lose data
<ohsix> Aikar: if they aren't being reallocated then it's at the end of its useful life
<adamruffolo> whitefire: you may need to change the permissions on the /debug/ folder
<MichaelDeaton> http://pastie.org/1592199
<MichaelDeaton> That?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: then you should have backups in place
<Riobe> Does anyone here know how ubuntu compares to Fedora as far as being suited for programming? The community seems to be a hell of a lot more active judging by IRC channels, but I don't know about the distro.
<Aikar> it says "reallocated sector count, value 17 sectors, threshold 36", smart is still listed as passed.
<Nitrohax> aikar, you have open sata ports? install on the new drive and then place in the old drive with a sata and move files that way
<ActionParsnip> Riobe: its fine, there is the build-essential which will install c and c++ compiling environments
<maco> Riobe: if you're not doing ruby, i dont think it really matters.  the ruby community hates debs though
<cfedde> Riobe: linux is pretty much linux.  the diffrences will mostly be minor.
<Hellz_Bellz> i love ubuntu and i program in truby
<Riobe> I see.
<Aikar> i got enough room to get the files off really, but ANY bad sector = sign of disk failing?
<scottnyc> how do i check the version of something in terminal again? verion --python right?
<Hellz_Bellz> its a matter of "does it work with little fuss?"
<maco> Hellz_Bellz: i think its the directory into which gems get installed that annoys other rubyists
<Hellz_Bellz> of yes use it
<Hellz_Bellz> if
<ohsix> Aikar: ok if they are reallocated then it's fine
<Riobe> I don't mind a bit of fuss as long as it's manageable.
<Hellz_Bellz> :/ should it matter so long as its in the path?
<Nitrohax> linux is linux, unix is linux with out the L and windows i sbs
<maco> Hellz_Bellz: i went with just adding that directory to my path, and then everything was happy and i thought they were silly
<ohsix> Aikar: if that 17 keeps growing while you use the disk part of it could be damaged,  it might stabilize though
<MichaelDeaton> This? http://pastie.org/1592199
<scottnyc> whats the terminal command for checking the verssion of something?
<Hellz_Bellz> maco i didnt even need to add it to the path actually it just gives the error somehow
<Hellz_Bellz> everything just works
<Hellz_Bellz> lol
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: cool, gimme a sec
<ohsix> scottnyc: apt-cache show, or apt-cache policy
<MichaelDeaton> Alright.
<Nitrohax> Aikar, spinrite will move them for you if it can
<maco> Hellz_Bellz: ok then :)
<Aikar> well im having a weird damn issue. flash kept hard freezing system where REISUB couldnt even reboot the system, soi thougt maybe its cause i moved hdd with ubuntu on it to a new system entirely, although it mostly worked fine i reinstalled, and flash no longer crashes, but i just got a random freeze out of nowhere no flash this time
<Hellz_Bellz> is the source code in the ubuntu repos ubuntu specific or can i use the repos for a different source based distro?
<maco> Hellz_Bellz: im not really a rubyist. i was installing diaspora on my server, which is not running the latest ubuntu
<scottnyc> ohsix whats the one that looks like this version --python3
<ohsix> Aikar: nvidia blob?
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d   please
<Aikar> only real diff is that i uninstalled pulseaudio and rebooted then it happened
<c1truz> assalamu'alaykum warahmatullahi wabrakatuh
<Aikar> ohsix: blob? was nvidia drivers before, i havent installed nvidia now, running on default.
<maco> Hellz_Bellz: you can run "dpkg -x foo.dsc" if you have a source package to break it back out into the tarballs it came from
<scottnyc> assuming i was checking the version of python 3 ohsix
<MichaelDeaton> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<maco> !sa | c1truz
<ubottu> c1truz: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<MichaelDeaton> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<MichaelDeaton> Uhhh How do I know?
<ActionParsnip> !info libalut0 maverick
<ubottu> libalut0 (source: freealut): OpenAL Utility Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Hellz_Bellz> maco im not on linux atm, does it download the dependencies too?
<maco> Hellz_Bellz: no
<Hellz_Bellz> hmmm
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, not working STILL
<Hellz_Bellz> not much use
<maco> Hellz_Bellz: "apt-get source foo" just gets the foo source package
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: use software centre, click edit ->software sources and tick the universe reo to enable it
<Hellz_Bellz> i want something that will track dependencies for source code
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, are you running 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: may just fix you up
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, yes
<Hellz_Bellz> i dont wanna have to go all over the internet to get my code
<saty> hello all, i just installed moovida in maverick. the screen is kinda thinned in the middle doesnt occupy the whole screen...any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: simgear2.0.0 is available on the playdeb repo
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, are you using a laptop?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, yep
<bc81> when i turn on these bluetooth headphones, the volume icon does not control the headphone volume until i go to sound preferences, and select the headphones in the output tab.  so how i can i force ubuntu to control the headphone volume as soon as it's detected?
<ohsix> saty: try hitting alt enter
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDeaton: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/getdeb_games?dist=maverick    shows how to add it
<madmn> by default what port does ssh and ftp use in ubuntu
<MichaelDeaton> trying that now
<ohsix> madmn: the same ones used everywhere, 22 and 21
<saty> ohsix: it goes full screen, however the gui is kinda slimmed in the middle
<ohsix> saty: weird
<madmn> okay i can't ftp into ubuntu using 21
<Aikar> madmn: neither are installed by default, sudo apt-get install openssh-server, and dont use FTP, use SFTP
<madmn> but i can using 22
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, Acer Aspire 7540-1284, AMD Athlon II X2 M300 Processor, ATI Radeon HD 4200 Graphics Card, 320 gigs or storage, 3 gigs ram
<ohsix> madmn: ports being blocked by your isp?
<Aikar> SFTP uses SSH port, port 21 is "please hack me" standard FTP port
<saty> ohsix: ya and the fonts are overlapping vertically
<madmn> they could be
<madmn> but i did forward like port 1234 to port 22
<madmn> and tried it that way
<g_0_0> ShapeShifter499, it may be an idea to search for you laptop model and this problem, it may be a bug
<EnigmaticCoder> madmn: Did you give ssh the -p 1234 option?
<madmn> how else can i do it if they are blocking the port
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: you can change ports used easily
<joobie> guys im trying to rebuild a RAID1+0 within a livecd and i get "ERROR: disk /dev/sda cannot be used to rebuilding"
<joobie> cant get any more detailed info as to why.. have tryed setting -v with 'dmraid' but not seeinga nymore detail as to why
<joobie> any ideas how to see this?
<esiri> hii, first need say to  accept my apologize for bad english, i used ubuntu 10.04, have shutdown issues , i did read some from topic about power off, i did add acpi=off in  /etc/default/grub  and that "noacpi nolapic acpi=off"  after i did update grub but dont be shut down never normalize, i can turn off with power off button , someone can help me about that. thanks.
<michaelxq> how do i install a program from the terminal?
<crlcan81> How do you figure out what repository is being used to download your updates and installs?
<rww> michaelxq: sudo apt-get install packagenamehere
 * Nitrohax has moved to floater kentucky
<bastidraZor> crlcan81: apt-cache policy packagename
<michaelxq> rww, thanks
<thesheff17> crlcan81: /etc/apt/source.list shows the mirrors it will update against.
<EnigmaticCoder> madmn: What is your Port set to in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<madmn> i am using putty and it asks for the port i can ssh fine its ftp that is not working right
<EnigmaticCoder> madmn: Are you using ftp or sftp?
<ActionParsnip> madmn: you can connect to FTP servers using firefox etc
<crlcan81> Any specific package, or does it matter?
<ActionParsnip> madmn: you can use filezilla in windows to connect to SFTP
<Aikar> madmn: ensure your using the SFTP function of your client and not FTP
<ActionParsnip> madmn: if you have SFTP then you don't need FTP
<madmn> port 22
<bastidraZor> madmn: you can use winscp to transfer files via port 22
<madmn> i have filezilla runnign
<esiri> hii, first need say to  accept my apologize for bad english, i used ubuntu 10.04, have shutdown issues , i did read some from topic about power off, i did add acpi=off in  /etc/default/grub  and that "noacpi nolapic acpi=off"  after i did update grub but dont be shut down never normalize, i can turn off only with
<ActionParsnip> can connect to sftp with andftp in Android too ;)
<frankbro> Anyone good with pthread I can PM about questions more related to multithreading ?
<ShadowServer> Welcome to #ubuntu , ShadowServer
<ShadowServer> Welcome to #ubuntu , Bug123r
<ShadowServer> ShadowServer has left #ubuntu
<ruffdog> esiri: it seems you left part of your message out at the end
<jimlovell777> why is dvd burning so slow (1.1x)? We're talking 40 minutes. With this same drive and discs it's under 4 minutes. I would just use Windows for burning but it's since been demoted to a VM. What's the deal?
<Nitrohax> jimlovell777, nice flight on apollo 13 but dvd drives are dual layer and more info
<esiri> ruffdog i dont understand you ?? i sent my isuues msg again cause i get disconnected i tougth maybe your dont see my msg
<dorin_> hey
<ruffdog> esiri: you are having troubles shutting down?
<Diamondcite> For those curious the solution to Roasted's problem where a Sandisk Sansa's music wasn't showing in Rhythmbox, the playlist.xml and rhythmdb.xml had to be removed from ~/.local/share/rhythmbox
<rww> esiri: freenode has a message length limit. Yours ended with "i can turn off only with"
<Riobe> esiri: The msg I saw you send stopped in the middle of a sentence.
<esiri> ruffdog yes
<dorin_> does anyone know anything about using "curl"?
<esiri> rww understand
<Roasted> And for those curious about my issue I didn't just remove the playlist and rhythmdb file but I just cut and pasted the entire folder on my desktop. I hate deleting stuff without being positive, but nonetheless, Diamondcite nailed it on the head. :)
<jimlovell777> Nitrohax: I cut myself off. The same discs (literally - DVD+R 4.7GB) burn completely in 4 minutes when I used Windows7 on this computer but take 40+ under Ubuntu. Why?
<dorin_> I'm trying to find out where curl downloads everything to.
<dorin_> Any ideas?
<rww> dorin_: the current directory
<Nitrohax> maybe a driver issue or something?
<ruffdog> esiri: did you try typing "shutdown"
<dorin_> I've looked in there, and it hasn't put anything in there
<esiri> ruffdog yes
<strigoi66> dorin_: try opening console and typing (whereis curl) without braces
<Nitrohax> jimlovell777, I'm thinking maybe a dirver issue. what are you using to burn?
<esiri> ""shutdown"
<dorin_> alright.
<ruffdog> esiri: okay.  Is there a specific error message you get?  Or do you click "shutdown" and nothing happens?
<dorin_> ah /usr/bin/curl
<dorin_> Going to look in there.
<jimlovell777> Nitrohax: Whatever comes with a plain Ubuntu 10.10 install. I put in a blank disc and drag a file over and click Burn
<michaelxq> anyone knows LBRC program?
<esiri> ruffdog please let me explain , u cant read my msg
<dorin_> Nothing in there.
<michaelxq> anyone knows LBRC program? LBRC = Linux Bluetooth Remote Control
<ruffdog> michaelxq: not me.
<Nitrohax> jimlovell777, I've had goo dluck with basero I think that's what you might be using. There are couple others that you can try too.
<esiri> ruffdog i cant shut down my comp with shutdown botton , sudo halt or shutdown now command, said powerdown now but my fan working
<dorin_> curl http://yeeeeee.com/imagebank/BlackBerry_Bold_9000_Wallpapers/BlackBerry%20Bold%209000%20Wallpaper%[201-400].jpg
<dorin_> is that the right way of using curl?
<dorin_> I'm trying to download all the pictures ranging from 201-400 with curl.
<michaelxq> ruffdog, can you tell me the process to install a program .tar.gz
<ruffdog> esiri: try "sudo shutdown -h now" without the ""
<esiri> ruffdog i did change in /etc/default/grub with that  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="noacpi nolapic acpi=off" and acp=off same issues
<esiri> ruffdog i did used that comand same :(
<ruffdog> michaelxq: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246092
<Macstheyjustsuck> I can't live without Dreamweaver CS5 to code websites, what is the closest equivalent to that?
<dorin_> Hah.
<michaelxq> ruffdog, thanks
<Nitrohax> Macstheyjustsuck, html
<ruffdog> esiri: okay.  Check out this site http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=1859  see if that helps.
<Diamondcite> Macstheyjustsuck: What's dreamweaver? I just open up a text editor and type...
<Macstheyjustsuck> Nitrohax: Not just HTML XD
<Macstheyjustsuck> Javascript, PHP
<Macstheyjustsuck> and would like to start working with mySQL for some things
<Diamondcite> Macstheyjustsuck: Programs like kwrite can do syntax highlighting in different languages to make it easier?
<PerfM> coooooooool!
<PerfM> WOOO!
<PerfM> wia
<PerfM> wait*
<Nitrohax> Macstheyjustsuck, I haven't done a page in forever. I'm so out of the loop
<PerfM> if this is the support channel, where is the real channel?
<Diamondcite> PerfM: If you done being exited, how about tell us about your support question?
<dorin_> haha, figured out the curl command.
<rww> PerfM: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<ruffdog> esiri: if that doesn't work (website I directed you to) can you paste your grub file in www.pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dorin_> Nevermind.
<esiri> rufdog  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#HDA-High-Definition-Audio-abschalten  i did that before :)
<esiri> ruffdog okey
<strigoi66> dorin_: try this page for info! http://curl.haxx.se/docs/httpscripting.html
<Nitrohax> ack a haxx!
<esiri> ruffdog http://paste.ubuntu.com/570386/
<crlcan81> the list of deb/deb src repositories that ailurus is listing?
<ruffdog> esiri: did the problem start when you changed the grub? or did you change the grub because of the problem?
<esiri> ruffdog i did change grub for problem
<ruffdog> esiri: okay.  You are running on a laptop or desktop?  You are running 10.10?
<esiri> ruffdog i am used 10.04 lts and desktop
<ruffdog> esiri: okay.  Do you use wifi on the desktop?
<esiri> ruffdog no i am dont
<esiri> dont use wifi
<KREDO> apt-get 100% cpu, help me
<c1truz> sholat dulu saudara2ku ...
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | KREDO
<ubottu> KREDO: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<KREDO> thanks
<Guest3219> hey
<ruffdog> esiri: I accidentally shut down.  Are we still having the shutdown issue?
<esiri> ruffdog yes have shutdown issues
<JeffCBR> Can I check the version of a package with apt-get?
<rww> apt-cache policy packagenamehere
<JeffCBR> Gracias!
<nroy1> hi! my / on ubuntu 10.10 needs more space, but only disk utility is able to see the partitions on sdb. is there a stand alone bootable version of the disk utility?
<nroy1> my ubuntu is on sdb1
<ActionParsnip> nroy1: try: sudo apt-get clean
<nroy1> ActionParsnip: what is clean?
<ActionParsnip> nroy1: also uninstall old unused kernels you no longer use. You can also free space by using bleachbit but watch the browser options or it will remove stuff you want to keep
<ActionParsnip> nroy1: clean removes the debs used to install stuff was, they are held until you tell the OS to remove them
<nroy1> ActionParsnip: i want to reinstall ubuntu, which has run into some problems because of me removing stuff to gain space.
<nroy1> but i want to fix the partion table first, otherwise i won't be able to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nroy1: the reinstall will create a new table (unless you dual boot)
<nroy1> ActionParsnip:  i have xp and solaris11 on sda, ubuntu on sdb
<nroy1> there are some important drives on sdb, otherwise there wouldn't be much problem... :(
<nroy1> gparted is unable to see ANY partition on sdb. i have tried it from ubuntu, solaris and parted magic
<nroy1> the gnome disk util is seeing them fine, but i cant resize / from ubuntu itself
<navin> webkit
<esiri> ruffdog i cant with comand  stoped acpi sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<navin> i wana help about webkit...so hw can i?
<here4thegear> Using ubuntu server. php mail and sendmail both are sending mail out to yahoo accounts but for some reason not to my hosted gmail account. It isn't even showing up in my spam folder.
<esiri> ruffdog u can check , here have a issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/570399/
<lnxg33k> how to switch between keyboard layouts on xubuntu 10.04?
<juabn> i need change the root partition privilege  to user
<Starminn> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Jordan_U> nroy1: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<gnewb> navin: Maybe here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebKit
<lnxg33k> thanks guys :)
<immy> hi again
<JeffCBR> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<immy> is there a way i can make alt+tab work across workspaces and alt+ctrl+tab within workspaces?
<nroy1> Jordan_U:  i am currently on xp. ubuntu is having some serious problems, cause i messed up some stuff. the thing is, the extended partition on sdb is showing insanely huge space even on windows. i just want to remove the linux partition now, and readjust the partitions
<JeffCBR> Will I break everything if I sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<gmachine_24> I want to clone a 160GB HD to a 20GB HD and I can't use Clonezilla bc of the drive size difference (there is <10GB of data on the 160GB drive so it will all fit). Anyone know of other good options? Thanks.
<Jordan_U> nroy1: Can you boot from a liveCD?
<nroy1> Jordan_U: yes i can, but gparted isn't helping
<JeffCBR> gmachine_24: Can you shrink your partition down to be smaller than the destination drive?
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: What is your end goal (why do you want to "clone" the drive)?
<gmachine_24> JeffCBR, good point. I can probably use a live distro and gparted and that should do it.
<Jordan_U> nroy1: parted itself gives descriptive error messages which should tell you exactly what is wrong with the partition table.
<gmachine_24> I mean I can shrink the partion(s)
<JeffCBR> We're talking about a Linux FS, right?
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U, I want to clone the drive so I can replace the 160GB drive with the 20GB drive.
<ActionParsnip> JeffCBR: no, its a hollow metapackage. if you remove it it will change nothing
<gmachine_24> JeffCBR, if that is directed at me, yes, it is Ubuntu
<nroy1> Jordan_U: the entire sdb swows up as unpopulated in gparted
<gmachine_24> Ok then, nm.
<Jordan_U> nroy1: I understand.
<ruffdog> esiri: okay.  I'm stumped.  You tried sudo /sbin/init 0 and that didn't work?
<JeffCBR> One time, I shrank the partition of an undefragmented Windows 98 install...
<gmachine_24> lol
<gmachine_24> ... and you never did that again
<JeffCBR> ActionParsnip: So, I'd still have Gnome installed, then?
<JeffCBR> gmachine_24: No. No, I did not.
<angus-vaio> hola.. tengo un problema alguien seria tan amable de darme una mano??
<Librarat> So x server is broken - I was trying to set up dual displays, and now I can't even get the failsafe to boot -> no vesa driver found.  How do I resolve this? :s
<Lancelot> Question: is there a way for me to see how much hard drive space individual packages are taking up?
<gmachine_24> A friend of mine says the hardest lessons to learn in life are the ones we learn again and again
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, yes.
<abhinav_singh> what does "ii" means here http://pastebin.com/hhgMc8WJ
<esiri> ruffdog stumbed mean ? i did used sudo init 0
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, how do I go about doing that?
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, do you mean packages or install packages?
<gmachine_24> *installed
<esiri> ruffdog let me try  sudo /sbin/init 0 :)
<ruffdog> esiri: When I say "stumped" I mean I'm uncertain of what to do.  All of the things I mentioned should have worked.  You tried to type "sudo /sbin/init 0" into your terminal and it didn't shut down?
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, just packages in general...what's the difference?
<andy_> question: I got too ambitious trying to strip away extraneous applications after installing the xfce desktop environment. now all I have is a command line when I boot into ubuntu. how do I get xfce back?
<albert> startx
<ruffdog> albert: what's your question?  You only typed "startx"
<here4thegear> K, I'm using joomla and require the use of sendmail on a server who's email is actually hosted on gmail. some emails sent go to spam, some just don't get sent at all. is there perhaps a DNS record that I need to set up?
<Lancelot> startx isn't a question
<albert> I have no question
<Lancelot> it's the answer to andy_ 's problem
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, well a package is typically a *.deb file
<I_wanna_learn> Hi I am new to Linux world, I am a hardcore Window user, is ubuntu good to start with ?
<Jordan_U> !who | albert
<ubottu> albert: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bastidraZor> andy_: xubuntu-desktop should get you back to where you need to be.
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, you know, something you dl and install
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, okay, makes sense, how about stuff I got through repositories?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, still here?
<albert> I see
<andy_> bastidraZor: many thanks. I'll try it.
<gmachine_24> After that, finding out how much an installed program occupies usually involves scoping out how big the install folder(s) is are.
<Librarat> I was trying to set up dual displays earlier and have managed to botch my ubuntu install entirely -- x will no longer start at all, and I can't get failsafe to load either (it crashes with an error saying no suitable driver found, and no vesa either).  The best I get is a command prompt.. how do I get X back?
<JeffCBR> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, are you saying you've not done a sudo apt-get clean install command? ;)
<JeffCBR> ubottu: I was hoping for the soda.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nroy1> Jordan_U:  any ideas? is there a boot-cd version of the gnome disk utility?
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, no.... what's that for?
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, to clean up the dl .deb files
<ruffdog> esiri: did it work?
<esiri> hi again
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, you'll have to forgive me. I'm not too familiar with unix systems. I'm planning to spend time on it later
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, isn't that what the computer janitor application does?
<esiri> ruffdog did not work
<esiri> :(
<andy_> bastidraZor: what command do I run to get the desktop to start? Sorry, I'm a noob at the command line.
<Murphant> when I press ctrl-alt-f6, it should bring me to a new command line session login, right?
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, I seemed to have fixed my problem by putting the following command into startup applications ---->  "alsactl init"
<bastidraZor> andy_: install the package then reboot
<Starminn> Murphant: "CTRL+ALT+F1 -> F6" are command lines. CTRL+ALT+F7 is the GUI.
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, packages dl via apt-get are placed in the /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<Jordan_U> nroy1: Palimpsest is included in recent Ubuntu LiveCDs, but I highly recommend figuring out what is wrong with your partition table before trying to modify it further.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, this way it automatically sets up my sound and everything and I don't have to do anything
<Starminn> Murphant: That is, F1 through F6
<Jordan_U> nroy1: If you don't you risk serious data loss.
<ruffdog> esiri: Okay.  I'm out of ideas.  Poss another user here can help with your shutdown problems.  Maybe ActionParsnip.  You should repost your question.
<rtz> hi
<rtz> where is the network channel?
<rtz> I have couple of network questions
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, and you must forgive me, I've been using Linux for more than a decade and there was no such thing as a computer janitor - although I have seen the icon in my system :D
<Jordan_U> rtz: #freenode
<ActionParsnip> rtz: ##networking if memory serves
 * unreturned hello world
<Guest78293> it says i'm banned
<Guest78293> lol
<esiri> ruffdog thanks a lot for try help me :)
<Jason1> Hi all. I've been having trouble with an intermittent connection after configuring opendns. Any advice on how to diagnose the issues?
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, I've been using ubuntu for a little over a year and a half now. I just haven't had the time to read up on the background stuff yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest78293: ask in #freenode about bans
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, it's constant learning.
<ruffdog> Guest78293: for ubuntu network I think "#ubuntu-network"
<JeffCBR> Constant learning forever.
<crlcan81> I'm trying to get sudo burg-install to run and any designations for my drive that gparted list, as well as any of the alternate designations, like hd1, or hd0, give me /usr/sbin/burg-probe: error: cannot stat 'drivename#'.
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, well that works, I'm trying to figure out how I managed to fill up my drive
<ruffdog> esiri: Yes.  Sorry I couldn't resolve it with you :( :(
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, well almost
<Murphant> ok for the command line, but when I press it I just get pixelated colors at the top of the screen
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, idk why it won't save my audio setup, but if alsa all ready knows my system, it *should* for future references, and alsactl init  *should* therefor work always
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, yes, that is one way.
<ruffdog> Guest78293: scratch that.  I was wrong.
<Librarat>  I was trying to set up dual displays earlier and have managed to botch my ubuntu install entirely -- x will no longer start at all, and I can't get failsafe to load either (it crashes with an error saying no suitable driver found, and no vesa either).  The best I get is a command prompt.. how do I get X back?  I was googling for a fix and ruan an apt-get purge xserver-xorg and then apt-get install xserver-xorg ... which now lead
<Librarat> s me to the no driver found... :s
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, so sudo apt-get clean install will delete these archived packages?
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, the ones in that archive, yes.
<andy_> bastidraZor: thanks. I try this (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop), and I get a long list of "Failed to fetch" all kinds of things. The final message is: "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?" (that response shows up without quote marks).
<esiri> ruffdog i did ask many forum my shutdown issue but cant correct yet, i will sent a report thanks again :)
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, these are debian packages
<Murphant> I'm thinking it's not a video driver issue since I'm working in CLI, could it be a monitor problem?
<nroy1> Jordan_U: honestly, there ARE some bad sectors in both the disks, but i have managed to keep those areas in the free (unpartitioned) zone. And it seems some drives have wrong info on start/end of sectors/cyllinders. I hope manually adjusting them via a good partition manager like disk-uti will fix it. but CAN i use disk utility via boot cd... it is not available on solaris.
<bastidraZor> andy_: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, you probably have other packages or software dl that could still be in the compressed version if you did not delete the dl file after installation.
<ShapeShifter499> g_0_0, thanks for your help anyways
<Checkmate> hi, I recently installed ubuntu server and I want to install an irc bot. I notice an user group called 'irc' in Ubuntu, what does it do may I ask?
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, okay, so how do I deal with those then?
<gmachine_24> There is a program or utility that will list major files for you............ but it escapes me at the moment.
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: GRUB2 has theming capability as well. I highly recommend using that instead of BURG (which doesn't appear to be maintained anymore and when it was was a one man fork).
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, if you know where you dl them, you just rm them
<crlcan81> ahh would have been nice for the websites to say that :(
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, the disk usage analyzer?
<gmachine_24> you go to the directory and do sudo apt-get rm <filenametoremove>
<andy_> bastidraZor. Good question. Checking...
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, I think that might be more of a global shapshot but give it a try.
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: why is apt-get needed for folder removal??
<Jordan_U> nroy1: Yes you can use palimpsest from an Ubuntu 10.10 liveCD. But please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" before you do so.
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, it gave me a pretty pie chart
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, yeah, that's what I thought.
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, give me a second and I will look up the name of that utility.
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, there's also a very detailed listing here
<BVB> random question.. anyone know where i can get cheap office space.. Like $100/month? can be anywhere in the US
<Lancelot> every single directory
<albert> esiri :/
<esiri> albert ? :)
<Lancelot> BVB, you could try a cardboard box, but the rent is outrageous!
<Roasted> oh boy. rhythmbox acting up again.
<Roasted> I give up.
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip, good question. It all depends really on the permissions the dl program/pgk has.
<albert> you can  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, does it list space occupied?
<nroy1> Jordan_U:  ok, i"ll see you from the live cd in a min
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Lancelot albert
<albert> add  apm power_off=1
<ubottu> Lancelot albert: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Librarat>  I was trying to set up dual displays earlier and have managed to botch my ubuntu install entirely -- x will no longer start at all, and I can't get failsafe to load either (it crashes with an error saying no suitable driver found, and no vesa either).  The best I get is a command prompt.. how do I get X back?  I was googling for a fix and ruan an apt-get purge xserver-xorg and then apt-get install xserver-xorg ... which now lead
<Librarat> s me to the no driver found... :s  What do I need to do to get Xserver back?
<esiri> ActionParsnip i am used ubuntu 10.04 i have shutdown about that
<rtz1> hi
<rtz1>  i have two ISP ie 10.10.10.1 (first gateway) 10.10.11.1 ( second gateway) and i have dhcp 192.168.1.1/24  for my clients... i want half of my clients (192.168.1.0/25) to go out thru 1st gateway and my second half (192.168.128/25) to go thru second gateway
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, it lists each directory, and then a breakdown of the percentage of the current directory space, and it's actual size
<esiri> albert u wanna see /etc/modules/?
<rtz1> ubuntu 10,.10 sry
<lighta> does someone here can link me to a good usbcreator for windows ? (base os linux, target win2k)
<albert> this can help you shutdown
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip, when you dl a debian package I believe it comes with permissions that only allow the su to ex, read, write, etc.
<Lancelot> Jordan_U, let me give this a try
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip, if you change the permissions to give users free reign, then you can probably remove the original file/package without using sudo
<andy_> bastidraZor: "uname -r" returns "2.6.35-25 generic," but I don't think that's the xubuntu version, is it?
<rtz1>  i have two ISP ie 10.10.10.1 (first gateway) 10.10.11.1 ( second gateway) and i have dhcp 192.168.1.1/24  for my clients... i want half of my clients (192.168.1.0/25) to go out thru 1st gateway and my second half (192.168.128/25) to go thru second gateway
<Starminn> lighta: So you want to install Windows? Have you tried the folks over at ##windows?
<rtz1> can someone help me ?
<Murphant> My question got drowned, sorry for the repost: When I press ctrl-alt-f1, I get a bunch of pixelated colors at the top of my screen instead of a readable, black-and-white prompt, any ideas why it is the case?
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: yes, but apt-get isn't needed to rm a directory.
<bastidraZor> andy_: close enough, that would indicate you're using 10.10 .. did you try sudo apt-get update?
<albert> esiri you can  try my way
<lighta> yep i'm there also Starminn, reading some tutorial but if you had a good link I'd be pleased if you share it =)
<crlcan81> thank you. for some reason ubuntu's repositories listed burg as newer then grub2 and better.
<gmachine_24> ActionParship, I was talking about removing a program file that had been downloaded and was then installed. If that was unclear, I apologize.
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: You're welcome.
<esiri> albert http://paste.ubuntu.com/570401/
<Lancelot> Jordan_U, this is turning up much more stuff, thanks
<Librarat>  Sorry for the repost, but I keep drowing :\    I was trying to set up dual displays earlier and have managed to botch my ubuntu install entirely -- x will no longer start at all, and I can't get failsafe to load either (it crashes with an error saying no suitable driver found, and no vesa either).  The best I get is a command prompt.. how do I get X back?  I was googling for a fix and ruan an apt-get purge xserver-xorg and then
<Librarat> apt-get install xserver-xorg ... which now leads me to the no driver found... :s  What do I need to do to get Xserver back?
<crlcan81> now gonna add my personal desktop walkpaper choices and a few other things.
<Starminn> lighta: No, unfortunately I have nothing to shed on the situation. Just making sure you asked in a Windows channel too as they'd likely know better than us. :)
<esiri> albert i can try why not,
<gmachine_24> This is what I wrote: you go to the directory and do sudo apt-get rm <filenametoremove> ... the directory being where you dl the program file
<lighta> ok^^
<gmachine_24> Librarat, someone give Librarat the pastbin addy
<andy_> bastidraZor: I did. It gives me a list of things it "failed to lock," then asks me if I'm root. Then I enter "sudo bash" to become root. But when I run apt-get update, I get another long list of "W: Failed to fetch etc." and ending with "W: some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<albert> esiri  add this line at the end of  modules   apm power_off=1
<Librarat> gmachine_24, not sure what you're asking me for .. :s
<rtz1> does anyone have an answer to my q?
<albert> esiri good lucky to you
<esiri> albert i did try before add    apm power_off=1 but stil same :)
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, I think you're on your way, right?
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: apt-get has no "rm" option, nor does it perform a function like what you are explaining.
<Starminn> lighta: You have the .iso?
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: so why not just: rm -r folder-or-filname-here
<lighta> yes
<albert> esiri I am sorry
<lighta> just need to know wich file to put to make it bootable
<albert> esiri  I will go to school
<Starminn> lighta: Why not go to System->Administration->Startup Disk Creator and make it? I've never done it myself but try it out?
<esiri> albert seems havent luck :)
<gmachine_24> Jordan_u, god, of course you're right. I'm sorry - my mind is trying doing too many things at once.
<gmachine_24> leave off the apt-get
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: np :)
<rtz1> who has a lil knowledge about nat here ?
<Starminn> lighta: What do you mean "Which file to make it bootable"?
<lighta> isn't this create only linux distri ? I never tryed but, yeah let's give a try =)
<gmachine_24> devine a little
<Jordan_U> !anyone | rtz1
<ubottu> rtz1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<esiri> albert thanks good luck too :)
<rtz1>  i have two ISP ie 10.10.10.1 (first gateway) 10.10.11.1 ( second gateway) and i have dhcp 192.168.1.1/24  for my clients... i want half of my clients (192.168.1.0/25) to go out thru 1st gateway and my second half (192.168.128/25) to go thru second gateway
<rtz1> I keep posting it lol :P
<rtz1> do u see my question?
<lighta> well for usb you often need BOOT.ini folder and lots of thing like that, I wish I'd as easy as cd, but cd is dead.. and I don't have any lector so
<Librarat> gmachine_24, how can I suppliment my hep request? I know what pastebin is, but I'm not sure how it applies in my current situation. the vesa module cannot be found, and xorg is failing to start, even after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> rtz1: Yes. And if anyone is around that can answer it they will.
<gmachine_24> ok, I meant DEFINE a little.... not 'devine a little'
<bastidraZor> andy_: have you made any changes to your /etc/apt/sources.list? it sounds as if you've borked them in some way.
<Starminn> lighta: I've always made my Linux CDs by just right-clicking on the .iso and hitting "Write to disc..." so I'd imagine you could (maybe) set the "disc" to your thumb drive?
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, yup, that helped. thanks
<Starminn> lighta: I've never succeeding in botting from a USB, and I'm not sure if it's me or my somewhat-old system. *shrug*
<rtz1> Jordan_U, ty
<Checkmate> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andy_> bastidraZor: I think that must be exactly what I (unintentionally) did. Any suggestions as to how to fix this?
<gmachine_24> I was at the ER yesterday morning at 3:30 because I couldn't breathe and so I'm kind of whacked out on meds.... perhaps I should give a big "caveat emptor"
<lighta> yeah but linux usb are easier to create then windows in my opinion
<bastidraZor> andy_: paste your sources.list
<gmachine_24> If you spend enough time to really learn Linux - and I am not nearly there but am working on it - you will find it is truly amazing.
<gmachine_24> so.... many..... options
<Lancelot> gmachine_24, I've heard. Well, thanks for the help. Cya
<andy_> bastidraZor: how to generate that list? (Sorry, like I said: noob.) Also, key fact I didn't mention: it's on a different computer.
<gmachine_24> Has anyone had a go at setting up Android on a Ubuntu/Linux PC?
<cybertek> anyone know how to fix bind9 "update_resolv: not found"  errors?
<gmachine_24> Lancelot, you're welcome
<Andrew___> Hi I am new to Linux, a hardcore windows user, but wanna shift, which flavour is best ?
<Starminn> lighta: Well, all the links I can find are about creating a Windows-bootable USB *from* Windows (i.e. downloading programs, etc., etc. in typical Windows fashion). I'd just guess around. I can't help you much more (obviously) but I think you might be asking the wrong questions. ;) Try asking in this channel what Ubuntu programs can make a bootable USB and then ask the Windows channel what files it needs/what it should look like after 
<gmachine_24> Learn the command line, Luke
<Andrew___> Hi I am new to Linux, a hardcore windows user, but wanna shift, which flavour is best ?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: that's what I thought..
<Jordan_U> !best | Andrew___
<ubottu> Andrew___: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gmachine_24> Andrew_, chocolate
<andy_> bastidraZor: maybe the simplest thing is to start over with my bootable Ubuntu 9.10 usb?
<ActionParsnip> rtz1: I know how it works, if its specifically networking you want then there is ##networking which may help
<bastidraZor> andy_: http://pastebin.com/eNi1AMJ9   ..instead of 'lucid' yours should say 'maverick'   compare your list
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: thnx buddy but they seem to be sleeping :)
<ActionParsnip> rtz1: thats not about NAT, that's about DHCP
<gmachine_24> is lighta still there?
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: dhcp server is easy to setup .. i just need this nat rule
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: FYI it's mangle .. I need to mark packets as they go out so they know where to go out
<Starminn> gmachine_24: He hasn't parted the channel yet, it seems. He probably just hasn't checked back. He hasn't parted though.
<gmachine_24> Starminn, he just wants to make a bootable jump drive?
<ActionParsnip> rtz1: you will need to setup 2 logical networks, one where one half of the network connects and one where the other half connects. Setup the dhcp service to distribute the right gateway to each then set the subnetworks to go through the single nat point to the web
<feg_mx> hi all
<esiri> I have a problem with shutdown  , I'm running Ubuntu version  10.04 lts desktop ,When I try for shut down , all process done and last said power down but dont power off.
<lighta> yeah, just 2s guys
<gmachine_24> esiri, are you using a shutdown command i.e. cli? or what
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: i wish u could explain it in cli :P
<sacarlson> rtz1: I used mangle for shaping some time back
<baegle> Is there a way to do a fresh ubuntu net install from the command line of an existing system?
<ActionParsnip> esiri: try adding the boot option:   acpi=force
<baegle> Or am I required to burn a CD?
<rtz1> sacarlson: i used it with other things like routers OS MIkrotik or CISCO
<feg_mx> somebody can helpme?   I installed Elastix, but I don0t know which is the extension number to check voicemail
<andy_> bastidraZor: I get "no such file or directory"
<esiri> gmachine_24 i did used many comand about that  sudo shutdown now  power off init 0 ,,
<bastidraZor> andy_: when you do what?
<ActionParsnip> rtz1: if you have 2 networks, one network can be routed through a different gateway to another, thereby splitting the network as you desire
<Jordan_U> baegle: There are multiple ways. All of them relatively advanced.
<andy_> sorry - misunderstood your directions. Trying.
<Starminn> gmachine_24: He wants to make a bootable USB, but he wants to make it Windows-bootable. Problem is, he's using Ubuntu to make the USB and all the tutorials call for using Windows to make it, so he's trying to figure out how to do it from Ubuntu. (P.S. I think he's back now)
<lighta> ok, yeah Starminn =( sound long maybe I'll ask a friend to make one for me instead. gmachine_24 you had something for me ?
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: I know but how can I do that from ubuntu ? i have two of my isps connected to my ubuntu box and 1 LAN for my clients and i want to split them thru different gateways
<baegle> Jordan_U: I live in the CLI, but I'm not looking to recreate what the installer does. I'm looking to run the installer from the CLI
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: wat do i exactly do
<gnewb> beagle: Yes, but is easier to just repair it from boot, hen again I do not know why or the purpose for a net install on your setup.
<gmachine_24> esiri, yeah, sometimes when I use sudo shutdown -h now I end up with a screen where it says system has been halted... usually I just hit the off button at that point.
<ActionParsnip> esiri: also make sure you have the latest bios for your system, there may be acpi fixes in the newer versions (if one exists)
<esiri> ActionParsnip i did but stil same , and also i try  adding acp=off noacpi nolapic acpi=off but stil same
<ActionParsnip> rtz1: what I said, I have no idea what network hardware you have so cannot advise further
<Secret1222> any time i type anything to do cpan this keeps coming up
<Secret1222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570410/
<Secret1222> look
<gmachine_24> lighta, I have windows systems. if you tell me what you need I might be able to do it - the problem is transmitting the result...??
<Secret1222> how do i stop it
<FloodBot1> Secret1222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nroy1> Jordan_U: here's the info you wanted: http://pastebin.com/M1bz2PEA
<gmachine_24> Starminn, thanks. :)
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: i don't see where u said it but .. i let u know I have everything connected .. i just need that firewall rule
<Jordan_U> baegle: Then you'll want to setup grub to boot the netinstaller.
<baegle> gnewb: I'm just trying to save the DL and burn time
<sacarlson> rtz1: oh i've done that too but using dhcp to tell 1/2 of my clients to use this gateway and the other 1/2 to use the other
<baegle> Jordan_U: sweet, thanks
<rtz1> ActionParsnip: so it doesn't matter what kinnda hardware i have
<Secret1222> i did
<Secret1222> use pastebin.com
<andy_> bastidraZor: I see the page to which you've directed me. How do I generate a source list from the terminal for comparison?
<rtz1> sacarlson: how'd u do that?
<johnson81385> Hi all
<Secret1222> HI
<bastidraZor> andy_: nano /etc/apt/sources.list   ..this will open it without the ability to change it.
<johnson81385>  I am trying to setup a Samba Domain controller with LDAP backend. The version of Ubuntu is 10.04 and openldap version is 2.4.21. And i followed the document from the URL  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html. The problem with my setup is I am not able to Join windows machines to the domain.
<Secret1222> can someone tell me how to stop it
<rtz1> sacarlson: they idea is that they are 192.168.1.0/24 clients and i want them to be able to ping each other or share files while goin out to the internet thru different isps
<Secret1222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570410/
<gnewb> beagle: Here it is:> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<Jordan_U> baegle: You're welcome. If you need more guidence than that feel free to ask.
<johnson81385> any help would be really great
<bastidraZor> andy_: unless you're in the 'sudo bash' terminal.
<rtz1> sacarlson: i'll just use cisco to do thsi for me but i so wanted it to be on ubuntu
<sacarlson> rtz1: I'll take it pm since it's not ubuntu related
<esiri> ActionParsnip i dont check that yet but after upgrade with new kernel 2.6.32-28-generic or after installing s2-liplianin-dkms driver i have issues power off , i did back old kernel and remove s2-liplianin but stil same cant shut down
<rtz1> sacarlson: thnx
<lighta> yeah gmachine_24, I sure have an ftp for storing file but I know usb need to be in fat32 to be recognize and idk what else it need. Otherwise i'm looking for an win2k usblive
<immy> is it possible to make alt+tab tab across workspaces? so can I switch functionality between alt+tab and ctrl+alt+tab?
<Secret1222> how do i install cpan module from  apt-get
<kwc> how to i change listening port onskype
<ActionParsnip> esiri: is the system a branded PC or laptop
<raido>  Secret1222 thts what cpan is for, not apt
<DaGeek247> johnson81385 #samba might be able to help.
<gmachine_24> lighta?
<gmachine_24> you still here boy?
<esiri> ActionParsnip desktop not branded
<andy_> bastidraZor: thanks. Looks like the list starts "deb cdrom: [Ubuntu0netbook-Remix 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386..."
<Jordan_U> nroy1: Ok, so it was just the fact that your hard drive has hardware problems that was creating issues for GParted. So while you should not trust this drive with any important data, it's probably no more dangerous to use palimpsest to modify partitions than it is to use the drive at all.
<gmachine_24> lights, sorry, should have put in the comma
<gmachine_24> damn.
<andy_> bastidraZor: no, I have "no write permission" at the bottom of the screen
<DaGeek247> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gmachine_24> lighta, since I am a bit uncertain what you want, check this page http://bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
<lighta> ok gmachine_24 , hmm
<gmachine_24> and everything else at that web site
<koolhead11> hello all
<mickster04> SO, I have ubuntu installed on sda5, and windows on sda1. grub2 is also on sda1, ubuntu10.10, clean install. grub2 will not boot into windows anymore, it just loads itself up every time
<DaGeek247> hai
<koolhead11> any ldap guru here :P
<koolhead11> we have some issue with it
<bastidraZor> andy_: it appears you have messed up your /etc/apt/sources.list  :|  mixing two versions of ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> mickster04: You accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<nroy1> Jordan_U:  ok, but i'm still gonna need help adjusting the partitions.
<mickster04> Jordan_U: clearly
<esiri> ActionParsnip sorry my english not well i mean i didnt buy present desktop .
<baegle> Jordan_U: Not finding many up-to-date posts on the topic
<andy_> bastidraZor: that makes sense, as I was using 10.10 before I screwed this up. Any suggestions for a fix?
<mickster04> Jordan_U: can I fix it without reinstalling windows
<andy_> bastidraZor: and thanks for your generous help, btw.
<DaGeek247> mickster04 the !grub command can tell you how to restore grub
<nroy1> disk utility is seeing the primary partitions and the ext. part, but is not seeing the logical partitions inside the extended.
<Jordan_U> mickster04: In the future, never install grub to a partition, always to the mbr. To restore the windows bootloader follow this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<mickster04> DaGeek247: yeah, this is a aspecial case
<gmachine_24> Also, MS has image DLs available of its OSes - Apple heads use these along with VMWare to install Windows Apps on their precious MacBooks
<bastidraZor> andy_: what version did you install, did you upgrade your installed version to a new version, if so, how?
<gnewb> beagle: And here>: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryInstallation
<DaGeek247> mickster04 special case?
<gaelfx> here come the fireworks
<mickster04> DaGeek247: yeah, !grub won't help me
<DaGeek247> ok
<DaGeek247> hai RaNa!
<andy_> bastidraZor: I started w/9.10, then installed upgrades as they became available through the software center. I ended up at 10.10. Then the other day, I thought I'd try xfce...
<kibaya> evilbug is your cdrom visible in bios
<andy_> bastidraZor: and thus began my tale of woe.
<raido> Secret1222: do you know how to use the cpan shell?
 * WhiteCrow1 hi all
<gnewb> mickster84: There is a System Rescue CD from a few places, I saw it on distro watch that could maybe help you.
<Starminn> andy_ So what is wrong, what do you expect to accomplish, and what is happening instead? (Just trying to make it easier for others to help)
<mickster04> !tyab | gnewb:
<mickster04> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<evilbug> kibaya: why do you ask?
<Starminn> andy_ Oh sorry you are already being helped. Disregard that. :)
<gnewb> sryy'
<andy_> Starminn: thanks - bastidraZor is on the case here. Thanks for your willingness to help out, though.
<Jordan_U> baegle: Dowload the netinstall kernel and initrd then add an entry like this: http://pastebin.com/wrugrf7r to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then run "sudo update-grub". Then if you reboot you should see the "Ubuntu netinstaller" entry in your grub menu and you can select it and install normally.
<kibaya> evilbug: may be it is visible set as the first boot devise but it is not active for booting
<kibaya> evilbug: which type of machine is it
<evilbug> kibaya: you must be confusing me, i haven't spoken about any problems.
<bastidraZor> andy_: the pastebin i gave you, your sources.list should mirror that .. 'lucid' in the pastebin should be 'maverick' in yours. after you confirm this do a: sudo apt-get update  .. exit out of sudo bash and just use sudo .. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<baegle> Jordan_U: thank you
<Starminn> I tried setting up a PAE kernel -- upon GRUB boot it lists it as PAE, but it my machine still does not recognize the RAM it should be seeing. Any pointers?
<gnewb> mickster04: I saw a System Rescue CD on distro watch , but then again, there is nothing like a good backup routine.
<Jordan_U> baegle: You're welcome.
<nroy1>  :'(
<kibaya> evilbug:sorry mistaken identity
<Secret1222> harley@Harley:~$ wine /home/harley/GNAAender.exe
<Secret1222> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<Secret1222> harley@Harley:~$
<Secret1222> how do i install it
<FloodBot2> Secret1222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evilbug> kibaya: not a problem.
<Secret1222> for wine
<kibaya> exit
<c_nick> My Desktop folder says 2.7GB free while GParted says 6.3GB Free how much exactly is the free space?
<andy_> bastidraZor: I think I'm following you. So I should generate that sources list as root, alter the first line to read "maverick," then run sudo-apt-get update, then exit out of sudo bash and use sudo nano etc to see the new sources list?
<gaelfx> c_nick: gparted says 6.3GB free for what partition?
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: what does: df -h   say?
<gaelfx> c_nick: if your '/' and your '/home' folders are on different partitions, then the free space will be different
 * ActionParsnip doesn't trust gui apps for stuff like that
<bastidraZor> andy_: sudo will make you do things as root. the first line does not matter since it is looking for a CD.. add a # before that line. the rest of the file is the concern
<Starminn> I tried setting up a PAE kernel -- upon GRUB boot it lists it as PAE (and boots successfully), but my machine still does not recognize the RAM it should be seeing. Any pointers?
<nroy1> i could really use some help regarding the readjusting of the partitions... :(
<Starminn> nroy1: Ask it again and see if anybody can help. Just say what you said earlier.
<gmachine_24> nroy1, you've been here before?
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: does the df-h command make things clearer?
<gmachine_24> nroy1, I imagine everyone has already suggested gparted from a live boot disk?
<gmachine_24> df-h
<gmachine_24> oops. sorry.
<nroy1> Starminn:  ok
<d03boy> I'm dumb. I am installing ubuntu server right now and I accidentally didn't install openssh. How do I go back and install it from CD?
<nroy1> gmachine_24:  gparted is unable to seee the partitions on sdb. disk utility does
<gmachine_24> which disk utility?
<nroy1> i just want more space for a new ubuntu install.
<gmachine_24> ok
<nroy1> gmachine_24:  gnome disk utility
<andy_> bastidraZor: I am very sorry, but I think that I misled you accidentally. The first line in the source list has a # mark in front of it, which I guess marks it as a comment? The fifth line is: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted"
<gmachine_24> nroy1, and what does gnome tell you?
<andy_> bastidraZor: the first line preceded by a # is the one which mentions 9.10
<nroy1> it is a gui partition manager, which shows all the primary partitions and the extended partition, but fails to see the logical partitions inside the extended partition.
<c_nick> gaelfx: ActionParsnip: sorry for not getting back to you earlier.. whats df -h ? gparted says 6.3 GB free for my main disk (disk of my concern)
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: it's a terminal command
<c_nick> ok wait i will try that
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: don't confuse disks with partitions
<c_nick> ActionParsnip: ok df -h gives /dev/sda1 as 2.7GB free
<fudog> has anyone tried gparted boot off usb and found that it hangs on start up?
<c_nick> ActionParsnip:  Gparted says for the same partition /dev/sad1 as 6.33GB free
<gmachine_24> nroy1 and you have tried the !df -h command?
<gmachine_24> nm I see that someone suggested that.
<nroy1> gmachine_24: bash: !df: event not found
<fudog> is gparted iso and unetbootin not working?
<babai> I have manually installed the nvidia binary drivers from the .run file, how do I uninstall it now?
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: i'd trust df personally, but thats me
<mobius2> ckserv identify cobalts
<Flannel> mobius2: You'll want to change that
<mobius2> if someone really wants to vandalize my tech supprt chat box they can have it  :P
<mobius2> greetings channel
<mobius2> is there an alt for libopenal0a that anyone knows about?
<mobius2> i seem to get broken and garbled sound when playing my video games :)
<gmachine_24> nroy1, ok you need to leave the ! out of it
<mobius2> namely a game called astromenace
<gmachine_24> nroy1 but try this one fdisk -l /dev/xxx  where xxx is your hd as in sda and you might have to be sudo to run it
<c_nick> ActionParsnip: ok I will go with that :) 2.7 worst case 6.33 best case :)
<mobius2> anyway it uses libopenal0a
<mobius2> just wondering about any alternatives
<gmachine_24> libopenal sounds dirty
<nroy1> gmachine_24: no response to the fdisk
<mobius2> yea it really does
<gmachine_24> nroy1, did you try to run it prefaced by "sudo"
<gmachine_24> ?
<mobius2> gmachine_24,  is there anything better that I could use for sound on games with spatial 3d sound?
<gmachine_24> mobius2, dude, no idea.
<nroy1> gmachine_24:  YES
<gmachine_24> nroy1 and you got no response?
<gmachine_24> as in none?
<nroy1> gmachine_24:  yes. and sorry for caps
<gmachine_24> nroy1, np
<miat_> sdfasd
<gmachine_24> nroy1, is your drive @ /dev/sda or what?
<nroy1> gmachine_24:  sdb
<gmachine_24> nroy1, so sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb yields what?
<nroy1> gmachine_24:  nothing. another prompt
<nroy1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<nroy1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<gmachine_24> it should give you info on your sda drive
<gmachine_24> sorry, sdb
<nroy1> well, it doesn't. :(
<gmachine_24> this is what I get: erikm-desktop:/home/erikm# fdisk -l /dev/sda
<gmachine_24> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<gmachine_24> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<gmachine_24> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<gmachine_24> plus another couple of lines
<FloodBot1> gmachine_24: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nroy1> but the gnome diisk utility can see the partitions, and all the partitions are accessible from windows, and my ubuntu iis on sdb1, which is bootable
<gmachine_24> I didn't use enter as punct... on never mind
<gmachine_24> ok so don't get mad here............
<glitchd> anyone know how to add an entry to grub2 to boot a cd?
<glitchd> instead of setting the bios to boot cd
<gmachine_24> but.......... you've checked your /dev/sda under filesystem/dev/sdXX ?
<nroy1> gmachine_24: my sda is fine. i just need more space for my ubuntu on /dev/sdb1
<gmachine_24> nroy1
<gmachine_24> nroy1, ok
<gmachine_24> nroy1, omg.......... you sdb partitions.... are windows partitions?
<gmachine_24> *your
<glitchd> can someone answer a question for me?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i need to steal some knowledge from u
<nroy1> gmachine_24: i have some ntfs primary partitions on sdb. but ubuntu is on ext4
<suprscott> does 10.4 have exFAT mount capabilites?
<tripelbaby> hello is there a linux that can run on 48M of RAM????
<rww> tripelbaby: http://www.tinycorelinux.com/faq.html#req
<andy_> bastidraZor: thanks for your help. I will try a few more things before giving up: "Jump off bridge (Y/n)?"
<andy_> night all - thanks for the hospitality and good luck.
<gmachine_24> nroy1 and when you do a live boot from Puppy Linux or something you can see sdb and the partitions?
<gmachine_24> night andy
<theos> hi! i need some help to auto-mount a partition at startup. i am using storage device manager. but it sets root as the owner. so i cant execute file :/ halp
<glitchd> anyone know how to add boot cd into grub2??
<sacarlson> glitchd: I've added grub2 entry to just boot an iso file wouldn't that be better,  then you don't need to burn a cd
<tripelbaby> rww the guy who's taking the win-98 compaq laptop thanks you!
<Blou_Aap> i use ubuntu at work right, but i go home,  next morning im back at office and it seems my pc is in sleep mode, but no mouse clicking keyboard tapping would bring it back. Ubuntu crashes every ight for some reason, how can i stop this, im also getting tired of having to set up the correct resoltuion for my other monitor too when i restart
<glitchd> sacarlson, well honestly that was gonna be my next question, id like to add both if possible. im not always gonna have the option to use an iso.
<theos> umask and dmask must be the key? or how to edit the fstab?
<theos> Blou_Aap, did you try ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7. it should bring it back?
<Blou_Aap> yep
<Blou_Aap> even tried 1-7
<theos> didnt work?
<Blou_Aap> inope :(
<glitchd> sacarlson, well how did u add the option to boot an iso to grub?
<Blou_Aap> its like a sleep mode that fails
<nroy1> gmachine_24: I AM on a live cd now. ubuntu has gparted and disk utility. du sees them , gparted doesn not.
<mickster04> Jordan_U: it is now fixed :D you legend :D
<sacarlson> glitchd:  this is a start http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<mickster04> Jordan_U: i am now booting back into iwndows, thanks tfor the link
<Jordan_U> mickster04: You're welcome.
<mickster04> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<glitchd> sacarlson, thats just adding a boot from usb to the grub
<theos> anyone plz halp me with fstab? :)
<glitchd> sacarlson, i was looking for more specifically boot cd or boot file on machine currently
<nroy1> Jordan_U: can you help me with the resizing of the partitions please?
<sacarlson> glitchd: it's simply a manter of editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom  with your entry
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: the xpud site shows how you can add an ISO to grub2
<JeffCBR> Does Ubuntu include anything to check my CPU temp?
<glitchd> sacarlson, ActionParsnip ok thx guys
<gmachine_24> can someone pastebin theos  so he can post his fstab file please?
<Jordan_U> nroy1: No, I don't know how to resize partitions on failing drives.
<gmachine_24> nroy1, yes, I'm wondering the same thing - if you drive is failing.
<gmachine_24> *your
 * c1truz istirahat
<gmachine_24> mazeltov
<nroy1> Jordan_U: just for the time being... until i get a new drive
<Blou_Aap> If i restart my machine i have to re-setup my ati under System>Pref>Ati Catalyst center to setup the resolution, EVERY time i restart. Kind of getting tired of this why can't it just stay on the resolution i set.
<gmachine_24> nroy1, I would spend my time making sure I had everything backed up. Which I'm sure you do. :)
<twitch> JeffCBR: acpi -t
<josefig> what kind of hardware would work on ubuntu for controlling 12 LCD Monitors as multimonitor ?
<nroy1> gmachine_24: i will, when i have a new large-enough drive
<ActionParsnip> josefig: a motherboard with a tonne of pci express slots
<mickster04> Jordan_U: nope
<gmachine_24> nroy1, yeah, I know. it's a pain.
<mickster04> Jordan_U: sorry wrong nick
<josefig> ActionParsnip: haha
<gmachine_24> I bought a slew of 1T drives a month or two ago and now they are small
<josefig> I was reading this article: http://www.junauza.com/2010/12/50-monitor-setup-powered-by-25-node.html
<nroy1> so, no way to move, resize partitions?
<Geoffrey2> can anyone tell me what file I need to install to provide a Synchronize on Ubuntu One option?  I have the application installed and an account set up....
<gmachine_24> I saw a computer a guy built to back up all his TIVO recordings ... and it was a special case with like 8 hard drives stacked.... one atop the other... this guy seriously needed a life
<JeffCBR> twitch: Thanks. :D
<twitch> josefig: wow .. that would get a bit warm though
<gmachine_24> nroy1, not on a failing drive.
<Geoffrey2> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, by the way
<twitch> JeffCBR: nps
<gmachine_24> nroy1, do what I do. Take a hammer and electric drill to it.
<josefig> twitch: yes, I want to do something like that :)
<dubey> hello
<nroy1> well, my disk actually has some important stuff, otherwise i would not be wasting my time here.
<sacarlson> gmachine_24: I think gparted might have also worked in nroy1's case
<twitch> or livecd
<gmachine_24> sacarlson, he tried gparted
<cbilljones> Whats the best way to convert .ape to .flac?
<sacarlson> gmachine_24: oh didn't read back that far
<gmachine_24> nroy1, I suppose you don't have access to ontrack tools
<gmachine_24> sacarlson, yeah, some disk utilities won't read the partitions, etc. on his drive
<sacarlson> gmachine_24: s/he left
<gmachine_24> sacarlson ok thanks
<dubey> I am suing ubuntu 10.10 on my Acer Laptops. I am noticeing since last 15 days that, In a single day at 4-5 times my wifi connection goes down and system hangs, then i have to hard reboot. What would be the problem ?
<gmachine_24> I've had to use Ontrack in the past. It takes FOR freakin ever ... but it does pull off your data
<gmachine_24> you're suing them?
<gmachine_24> oh. using. nm.
<baegle> Jordan_U: Net Install is failing on disk partition. It's failing on handling the swap partition for some reason
<kyo> sth wrong with my iptux,i can't open it for the 2nd time.is there somebody can fix it.
<ActionParsnip> dubey: instead, restart the x server, if you are able
<Jordan_U> baegle: Can you get to a terminal and run "swapoff -a"?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: also test your ram using memtest in your grub menu
<twitch> !info shntool | cbilljones
<ubottu> cbilljones: shntool (source: shntool): multi-purpose tool for manipulating and analyzing WAV files. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 66 kB, installed size 264 kB
<dubey> ActionParsnip: No, even keyboard hangs, totally dead
<baegle> Jordan_U: yup
<ActionParsnip> dubey: does ALT+K+PrintScreen make the X server restart?
<twitch> cbilljones: install it then use shnconv -h
<cbilljones> twitch ok thanks
<scottnyc> how can install xemacs on ubuntu
<dubey> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried that
<sacarlson> dubey: I've only seen that when  ndiswraper is used
<ActionParsnip> dubey: didn't think so
<baegle> Jordan_U: Didn't seem to help, though. the attempt to mount failed
<dubey> ActionParsnip: I have to try this next time
<Jordan_U> baegle: When are you seeing an error about mount failing?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: i'd test your ram too
<baegle> Jordan_U: During the disk partition step during install
<JeffCBR> screen is flipping out...
<mickster04> scottnyc: sudo apt-get install?
<JeffCBR> or putty is...
<dubey> ActionParsnip: Using memtest ? Can i test mem during running system ?
<whitefire> how to boot with modeset=1?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: no, hold shift at boot, before grub shows. You will then see the grub menu and you can choose memtest
<cbilljones> twitch would "shnconv -o flac *.ape" do all files?
<mickster04> scottnyc: or software centre, or go to the wbsite and look for instructions
<twitch> !info xemacs21 | scottnyc
<ubottu> scottnyc: xemacs21 (source: xemacs21): highly customizable text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.4.22-3.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ActionParsnip> dubey: you cannot memtest a running system as the ram changes may make false positives be detected
<mickster04> !nick | THEBRODOZER|WORK
<ubottu> THEBRODOZER|WORK: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<dubey> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks i will try both next time when system hang, and update you
<ActionParsnip> dubey: enjoy :)
<twitch> cbilljones: don't know mate, give it a go but make sure you have back ups .. it might compile it all into one output
<cbilljones> twitch ok will do thanks
<scottnyc> ok thx gor it
<NinjaJeff> :(
<NinjaJeff> I killed screen somehow.
<Jordan_U> baegle: Can you take a picture of the error as well as the partition setup screen?
<Geoffrey2> ok, once again, I set up the Ubuntu One service in Ubuntu 10.10, and am even paying for the streaming service...problem being, there's nothing to stream, because I've never been able to discover the secret to UPLOADING anything to the cloud.....
<mickster04> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: see above...does that help?
<baegle> Jordan_U: not really, I'm going to try from the top and see what happens
<NinjaJeff> I tried to enable CPU Temp in byobu, and it broke.
<baegle> Jordan_U: taking it from the top appears to have resolved the issue for some reason
<baegle> Jordan_U: Thanks for being available to assist
<Jordan_U> baegle: You're welcome.
<gmachine_24> ok everyone. have a good night.
<Geoffrey2> not really, because the site assumes it just works....if it doesn't, you're left scratching your head as to why it isn't....
<Blou_Aap> If i restart my machine i have to re-setup my ati under System>Pref>Ati Catalyst center to setup the resolution, EVERY time i restart. Kind of getting tired of this why can't it just stay on the resolution i set.
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: because the driver probably doesn't do xrandre
<ohsix> -e
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: what's not working? and how do you know it isn't
<twitch> NinjaJeff: hurm check logs i guess and check if there is a current bug on it
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: also /join #ubuntuone
<Blou_Aap> ohsix, xrandre ?
<Geoffrey2> mickster04, is someone actually alive in there tonight?  the several times I've been in there, it's been a room of lurkers, period....
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: xrandr, type xrandr --query in a console and see if you get any output
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: iunno
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: have you actually asked a question with an appropriate amount of detail, "it doesn't work" isn't really detail, what have you tried, what didn't work etc
<Geoffrey2> mickster04, supposedly when I right click on the Music folder, I should get an option to synchronize the folder, I get no such option...
<Blou_Aap> ohsix, http://openetherpad.org/dhmj6ngilM
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: i assume you have rebooted?
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: is the service started?
<Geoffrey2> hundreds of times.....trust me, this has been ongoing for...months
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: try the Monitors applet in the preferences to set the resolution
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: are there right-click options on the ubuntuone logo that give clues away etc?
<mickster04> Geoffrey2: alternatively dropbox
<ActionParsnip> definately dropbox :)
<Blou_Aap> in gksudo mode ?
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: no ... it's a user setting
<Blou_Aap> it gives me the correct resolutions atm
<Blou_Aap> but you say i must try next time it's not set correctly ?
<Blou_Aap> xorg.conf the resolution is also set correctly thats why I don't understand why I have to set the resolution after every restart
<ilon> how can i mount a ext3 filesystem as rw for a user?
<garcia_> Any had any luck in synching iPod Touch 4.1 in Ubuntu? I can see the iPod within Rythmbox, and apparently I can drag/drop mp3s, but they do not sppear o nmy iPod
<twitch> Blou_Aap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8146023&postcount=2
<twitch> Blou_Aap: wrong person sry
<Blou_Aap> lolz
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: because if you're not using the regular applet that actually purports to do that, you're doing something else
<twitch> Geoffrey2: give this a try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8146023&postcount=2
<Blou_Aap> i was like what had that to do with the price of eggs ^_^
<Eryn_1983_FL> allright peeps  i need to remove the  enrypted  disk stuff from my /home its  broen and its  cauing auisance
<gaelfx> Eryn_1983_FL: indeed, it seems to be blocking different keys on your keyboard at different times
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<Eryn_1983_FL> funny funny
<Blou_Aap> ohsix, it's 2 monitors with different resolutions
<Fuchs> Blou_Aap: have a look at your ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Blou_Aap> I never had this problem with nvidia card before only with ati it seems
<Eryn_1983_FL> ...
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: you're not hearing me, use the monitor applet and it will be restored at log on
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: nvidia's driver doesn't use xrandr
<Blou_Aap> wow Fuchs ur on to something ^_^. it says both my monitors are on 1280x1024
<Fuchs> Blou_Aap: then change it to the resolution you would like to have
<twitch> Eryn_1983_FL: follow this mate .. it's not an easy "do" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121
<Blou_Aap> 4 settings for 2 monitors :/
<gaelfx> Blou_Aap: just wait til 3-d becomes common, then you have at least 9 per screen
<Blou_Aap> going to try a restart and see if that did the trick
<twitch> lol ^
<Eryn_1983_FL> ty
<amin> help for seting up a pptp vpn server plz
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am not  esaily discouraged
<twitch> !vpn | amin
<ubottu> amin: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to get last-exit to play music?
<Blou_Aap> schweet
<Blou_Aap> ness
<Blou_Aap> Fuchs, that worked thanks
<Fuchs> no problem
<Blou_Aap> finally
<Blou_Aap> was grasting my tits
 * gaelfx wonders if he wants to know what that means
<amin> no how to setup VPN server
<twitch> _skpl: you just want to play last.fm?
<gaelfx> amin: did you read what twitch sent you?
<amin> yes it is to set up vpn connection not vpn server
<amin> PPTP VPN SERVER
<twitch> !caps | amin
<ubottu> amin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<navin> any one help me for solve the error coming in cross compilation
<navin> i am cross compiling for arm
<navin>  with host x86
<ohsix> Blou_Aap: use the desktop settings before other applets, cuz people have put a lot of work in making the desktop settings work as they should, where those other applets need manual setup to apply your preferences when you want to, that includes at login time
<amin> ooh caps = shout excuse
<Fuchs> ohsix: the desktop settings do not work well with several proprietary drivers
<gaelfx> amin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html is this what you wanted?
<ohsix> Fuchs: those proprietary drivers (nvidia) are broken, ask them to support xrandr
<navin> amin: do u hav any idea about cross compile
<twitch> !openvpn | amin
<ubottu> amin: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Fuchs> ohsix: they work far better than any "free" drivers here, but I guess this is offtopic
<ohsix> Fuchs: anecdotes are really offtopic
<inasheen> hi, anyone knows how to add menu entries completely from terminal
<amin> help  PPTP vpn server and how to add account after for unti-filtering
<ohsix> inasheen: you need to add .desktop files to .local/share/applications
<gaelfx> sometimes I feel like I have no idea what anyone in here is talking about :(
<ohsix> Fuchs: but if you consider "working", like, working, supporting xrandr; they're broken on their face
<twitch> amin: man openvpn
<jess> Hello
<amin> openvpn is great if Your local Isp Ban Openvpn port
<Geoffrey2> twitch, thanks, I ran through the steps, no Ubuntu One folder was even created when everything was reinstalled, and I still have no options to synchronize anything...I suspect I'll have to file a bug report, and see what they can come up with...
<Fuchs> ohsix: we can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<ohsix> not much to discuss
<gaelfx> amin: pretty sure if you check the man pages, you'll see how to change the port
<twitch> amin: configure it to run on a different port ..
<Guest37553> I have installed ubuntu netbook 10.10 on my asus netbook and when i want to change the appearance effects it does not allow me to shows mutter is running cannot change effects
<Guest37553> please help
<twitch> Geoffrey2: wow really ... yeah i guess yo will have too mate :(
<amin> twitch: is it possible to install pptp and open vpn on one server
<twitch> amin: pptp is an auth method
<amin> openvpn is also too isn't it?
<Chu> Hello?
<Chu> I'm having problems upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 to Maverick
<vadimkiselev> Whats episode of the it crowd is the best?
<Chu> Could someone help me?
<twitch> !ask | Chu
<ubottu> Chu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KB1JWQ> !ot | vadimkiselev
<ubottu> vadimkiselev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vadimkiselev> <ubottu> thanks
<Chu> Okay. Hello, I'm having problems upgrading from Lucid to Maverick. I've copied the required files and compressed them for analyses. Could someone help me?
<KB1JWQ> Chu: Define problems.
<gaelfx> Chu: What method are you using for upgrading?
<raido> chu=troll
<Chu> I'm using the same method: update manager. I'm unable to Upgrade
<Chu> If you'd like, I could send in the files
<gaelfx> Chu what does it say when you try to upgrade?
<mickster04> !troll
<Chu> "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<Chu> I've even tried removing every package not provided by Ubuntu, and yet no luck
<lanks> is it possible to use the hash symbol '#' inside a config file as part of a value rather than the start of a comment?
<Jordan_U> lanks: It depends on the syntax of the config file.
<cdbs> lanks: for that, use \#
<raido> lanks: yes, it depends what program is parsing the config file
<cdbs> lanks: that escapes the hash and you can use it as part of a value/key
<Chu> Would you like to see the log files? The error asked me to copy them just in case
<lanks> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lanks: I'd say not. The guys in #bash may know different
<gaelfx> Chu: if you pastebin them, sure
<Chu> Um, I have no idea what pastebin is
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: It's certainly possible in bash.
<gaelfx> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Autonomiser> ITM!
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: apparently so. Personally I wouldn't and stick to the KISS ideology
<Chu> Here you go
<Chu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570443/
<Chu> That's from Main.log
<ohsix> lanks: they're preserved in here documents, and they're documented in the man page
<gaelfx> Chu: well, I'll tell you how I upgraded. I just used a LiveUSB and installed over my old '/' partition and mounted the same '/home' without formating it
<gaelfx> Chu: of course, with that method, you have to reinstall anything special you might have had, but that probably won't be an issue for you
<Chu> gaelfx: I see. I don't mind reinstalling the software, but unfortunately It'll take ages for me to redownload the ISO. I was hoping for an upgrade method.
<ohsix> Chu: you can make sure nothing is pinned, purge any ppa's then look for conflicts in what's left
<crlcan81> I don't know what I did to my GPG signatures, but whenever I try to reload to check for updated packages, or when I add new package sources and reload for them, I get a GPG error: http://mirrors.cavecreek.net maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2GPG as well as six or eight other GPG errors.
<gaelfx> Chu: even with bittorrent?
<Jordan_U> Chu: It usually takes more bandwidth to upgrade than to download the latest iso and re-install.
<ohsix> that message is what you get when the upgrader can't find a solution with the dependencies
<Chu> Ah, how do I do that? I have disabled Ubuntu Tweak from the software center, but I don't know what else
<crlcan81> in synaptic it gives me those errors via gui, in terminal it just says there's errors you may need to update your..
<Chu> Software sources*
<crlcan81> how do I fix that though? it didn't happen until after I added a more learning focused Ubuntu tweaker.
<crlcan81> Didn't actually change any of the gpgs or software sources other then adding to.
<Chu> gaelfx: Even Torrents wouldn't help. It says it'll take over 2 hours. I'm downloading via direct method, since it'd be faster.
<gaelfx> I guess we have different ideas about what "ages" means
<crlcan81> Hate when I screw things up.
<Tweaky> hi everyone. bought a new pc, came with windows 7................ trying to get to the bios screen (hp laptop) to enable the cd drive to boot first so i can install ubuntu, it doesnt even give me text saying press f10 or anything to enter bios mode just goes straight to loading windows. any idea how i can get around this so i can install ubuntu already :/
<gaelfx> crlcan81: have you tried disabling all the ppa's or whatever? Maybe if you write them down and re-add them, things will be ok
<crlcan81> you know how many of those I have..?
<twitch> Tweaky: from boot keep spaming f12 or del
<ohsix> Tweaky: if theres no bios you can try holding C, or pressing f9; it depends on the bios what brings up the menu, hitting escape just after it boots might show the actual boot screen and key combos too
<gaelfx> Tweaky: if you google for your particular model, you should be able to find out which key to press to get into the BIOS on startup, then make sure you change the settings to display the POST screen in the future
<gaelfx> crlcan81: you know how easy it is for those to screw up your GPG signatures?
<ActionParsnip> Chu: if your packages are weird, try the large command block I suggested here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/146348
<ActionParsnip> Tweaky: try F11
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: please see above
<ActionParsnip> Chu: sorry bad tab
<suprscott> Does 10.4 have the ability to mount USB drives formatted as exFAT?
<gaelfx> I hate how Windows 7 notebooks are all preconfigured to keep you from knowing the BIOS exists. I want UEFI dagnabits
<crlcan81> which part of above?
<crlcan81> your command block part?
<gaelfx> crlcan81: he was talking to someone else
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: yes
<Tweaky> i have tried every key i cannot get to the bios.... question: if i format the hard drive will this give me access?
<Chu> Ah
<Chu> Tweaky: Try ESC key
<gaelfx> Tweaky: no. What model is your computer?
<Tweaky> hp pavillion dv5-2129wm
<Jordan_U> gaelfx: UEFI can be just as bad, in fact in my experience [U]EFI implementations have been more annoying than BIOS ones far more often than not. <3 OpenFirmware though.
<Tweaky> i have tried escape, all f keys, and del, during startup
<Jason1> Hey all. Can someone give me some advice about a network connectivity issue?
<ActionParsnip> Tweaky: as long as Cd is a boot option, yes. I suggest you find your manual to see which button you need
<ActionParsnip> Jason1: ask away
<ohsix> Tweaky: that machine should have the insyde uefi bios, f9 for boot menu, f10 for bios; hitting escape at first splash will show the boot messages
<gaelfx> Jordan_U: this is probably true, but at least with UEFI, there is some hope of it growing in any way
<wilbur> what
<osmosis_paul> Morning, somebody know where is the error or this query??
<osmosis_paul> ssh -i /home/ubuntu/.ssh/booster_aws.pem ubuntu@REMOTE_MACHINE mysql -uweb -pweb -e "PURGE BINARY LOGS BEFORE  '2011-02-18 13:23';"
<crlcan81> what's bin/bzip2/ returned 'Error Code 2' mean?
<Jason1> ActionParsnip: thanks man. Someone else on another channel just jumped in.
<osmosis_paul> if i execute that query local in the machine works\
<crlcan81> well, returned an error code (2) actually
<Tweaky> ohsix : i just want to access the bios screen so i can change to cd drive as first boot to install ubuntu ><
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: surely aski
<osmosis_paul> but when i try remotely does not works
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, what?
<ActionParsnip> Ng in #sql would be wiser, osmosis_paul
<crlcan81> because I did what was listed in the text block, and still got the same error.
<osmosis_paul> the mysql sentence works if i use in the local machine
<osmosis_paul> but if i use as a ssh command dont, so the problem is ssh
<crlcan81> It's not that the GPG key isn't available, it's that it doesn't exist, anymore.
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: do you have ssh keys setup?
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, yes, i can connect by ssh, the most funny thing is that the response is the command option of mysql like if i dont execute correctly the command
<osmosis_paul> but as i told you if execute that command without the ssh stuffs in the local machine works
<osmosis_paul> is wierd
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: have you asked in #ssh too (or a channel for ssh)
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, dont know that exist thanks!
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: its worth a try
<gaelfx> Tweaky: There should eb a manual here that tells you how to get into BIOS: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DocumentIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&contentType=SupportManual&docIndexId=64255&prodSeriesId=4210545&prodTypeId=321957#4
<gaelfx> apologies about the spammy link folks
<Tweaky> thank you
<gaelfx> please lodge any complaints with the good folks at HP
<Tweaky> lol yeah
<ActionParsnip> Yeah hp don't make pretty urls
<gaelfx> or.ly?
<_skpl> rww: hi
<rww> _skpl: hi
<_skpl> what's up?
<_skpl> :)
<Jason1> Hey there. Can someone give me some advice about a network connectivity issue?
<rww> _skpl: not the size of #ubuntu's ban list ;P
<_skpl> :)
<gaelfx> Jason1: describe your issue and we'll give it a shot ;)
<Jason1> configured opendns this morning and now a connection doesn't last longer than about 20 minutes. Have to restart or at least put the computer to sleep.
<gaelfx> Tweaky: looks like you need to hold the ESC key as you turn the laptop on
<Tweaky> gaelfx : ok, will try
<kisuke> ok is any one else having trouble with nividia-current?
<Tweaky> i guess the issue is that its totally skipping the post screen
<mickster04> !details | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crlcan81> Well it's corrected on the 'can't recognize' part, but now software sources and the rest says I have duplicate entries. How do I remove copies of the same software sources?
<nallide> Hi guys
<gaelfx> Tweaky: well, there really ought to be a way around that though, I had a lot of trouble with my netbook at first, but eventually I got it
<gaelfx> crlcan81: 'Software Sources' under Administration
<kisuke> mickster04: im tring to be, its not cooperating.
<gaelfx> crlcan81: oops, or in Synaptic Package Manager
<nallide> Is it possible to extract XML from PDF, like Adobe
<gaelfx> crlcan81: in Synaptic, it's Settings -> Repositories
<gaelfx> I have no idea why they chose to hide Software Sources in 10.10
<Tweaky> gaelfx: yeah i need to figure out how to get the post screen up so i can edit the bios since it doesnt try to auto boot from cd.. i cant stand this windows garbage! lol
<crlcan81> Witch part though? in Ubuntu software tab, other software, updates?
<kisuke> ok let me phrase that, has any one tried to install nvidia-current and gotten a dmesg full of "NVRM:rm_init_adapter(0) failed"?
<mickster04> kisuke: you didn't tell us anything about your problem
<mickster04> kisuke: better
<gaelfx> crlcan81: "Other"
<kisuke> mickster04: i had to dig out a keyboard to drop to a shell
<theos> hi all! i am not able to connect to my wireless modem after i restarted my system. can i get some help? :)
<crlcan81> all the extra ppas are disabled, only things active are conical and independent third party.
<mickster04> theos: have you turned it on?
<theos> mickster04, yes its turned on
<gaelfx> crlcan81: you might also check under "Authentication" to see if it has any keys duped
<mickster04> theos: my point is we need more details, what have you tried doing
<crlcan81> once I let sudo apt-get update run.
<crlcan81> to double check
<theos> mickster04, ok. dmesg shows "[  890.920773] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<mickster04> theos: good , now see if anyone can help
<mickster04> wait and see*
<gaelfx> theos: could you pastebin 'ifconfig' or 'iwconfig'
<theos> the network manager applet is not searching for wireless networks this time :/
<theos> gaelfx, do you need the wlan0 part of both? or whole?
<twitch> theos: pastebin "lspci -v"
<gaelfx> theos: just wlan is fine, but whatever's easiest
<crlcan81> as far as I can tell, no, no duped keys.
<theos> ok i will pastbin it . just a moment :)
<gaelfx> crlcan81: then I have no idea what it's talking about when it says you have dupes :P
<crlcan81> exactly..
<gaelfx> sorry, wish I were more helpful
<crlcan81> that's alright, I think I DO know what it is, but no clue HOW it happened.
 * gaelfx lulls
<mickster04> wow, did i just fall off the end of the planet
<EvilPhoenix> mickster04:  ?
<gaelfx> if you did, you'd probably end up where I am
<mickster04> it just went really quiet
<EvilPhoenix> mickster04:  that sometimes happens
<theos> twitch, gaelfx http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FwruN3Ts
<twitch> theos: what ubuntu are you running?
<theos> the network manager applet is also missing most of the time. i have to put my laptop to sleep to get it back
<Tweaky> thank you everyone who tried to help me, i think i will just take the pc into a shop and pay them to install it then it will be fine. thank you all very much for trying
<Lint> which program work with .in files?
<theos> twitch, its lucid (10.04)
<gaelfx> theos: did you try just adding it back to the panel by right-click and Add to panel...?
<theos> gaelfx, i couldnt find it there. so cant add :(
<gaelfx> Tweaky: apologies about not figuring it out!
<navin> any one help me in cross compile of webkit for arm
<navin> ?
<Tweaky> gaelfx : thank you!
<gaelfx> theos: oh, that's my bad :P
<navin> moritz:will you solve the error of cross compile
<gaelfx> I didn't check that before I said it
<twitch> theos: uname -a
<theos> :(
<theos> twitch, Linux illusionist 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<theos> does it show that i messed up with the kernel before restarting? :D
<gaelfx> theos: you said it worked before, right?
<theos> yes. perfectly well :)
<twitch> theos: i have the same chipset as you in a lappy i dont use ... either get maverick or update kernel though external drives etc usb etc
<denayviawutmi> hi, is there anyway someone can create interference on wifi bands? 2.4 GHZ
<gaelfx> theos: you could try installing backports-compat-wireless package?
<theos> ok thanks twitch . i just wanted to find the reason why it doesnt work just after 1 restart. i didnt change anything
<gaelfx> denayviawutmi: really big magnets?
<sacarlson> theos: I suspect it's a network manager thing.  maybe try wicd
<theos> oh lemme try thanks :)
<kisuke> denayviawutmi: some wireless telephones, and some ham equiptment
<denayviawutmi> gaelfx: will it affect 5GHZ bands too? i have came to the conclusion that my connection was due to the band
<navin> make: Leaving directory `/home/navin/WebKit/WebKitBuild/Release/WebCore'
<navin> Failed to generate WebCore's derived sources!
<navin>  get the error when cross compile for arm
<navin> any sol plz?
<gaelfx> denayviawutmi: sorry, that was meant as something of a joke. I don't really know
<sacarlson> theos: also is your network encrypted? from this it would apear not
<boota2> hello, guys
<boota2> anyone understatnds bind9 and dns?
<navin> boota2:hi
<theos> sacarlson, no. its not encrypted. it used to work 30 mins ago. i restarted the system and it cant find any wireless devices now :(
<navin> boota2:what u want to ask about dns?
<denayviawutmi> kisuke: i have replace an old router 2.4GHZ with a new dualband one.. when it was 2.4 same problems arose... when i use 5GHZ no slow network.. even if 5GHZ signals suck alot..
<theos> the network manager applet says "device not managed" does that help?
<mickster04> !ot | boota2
<ubottu> boota2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> theos: well as we see in iwconfig and ifconfig they are seen,  I assume you mean wlan0
<gaelfx> what's the command to scan wireless in terminal?
<boota2> navin: i want you to ask me about it. i've got job interview about it today
<mickster04> !ot | boota2
<denayviawutmi> kisuke: thats why i say someone might be messing w/my wifi 2.4GHZ connection and would like to know how can one do it.. i have googled and googled with not much luck
<sacarlson> theos: the other funny thing is that wlan0 already has an ip address maybe you configured static or manualy in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<navin> boota2:for that google is always for u
<boota2> navin: it's not the same, and you do understand it. anyways, already google in parallel
<theos> sacarlson, hehe. yeah i only did "ifconfig wlan0 up" :D
<boota2> *i already
<navin> Belea:do u hav any idea about cross compile
<navin> ?
<Belea> No.
<Lint> navin, try #gcc
<mickster04> navin: i am not sure that is entirely ubuntu related either
<navin> mickster64: i am doing cross compilation...do u hav any idea about it
<twitch> theos: u pastebin it yet?
<twitch> theos: sry u did .. ok gimme a min
<theos> twitch, sorry. what should i pastebin?
<theos> it used to show "default" before in the network connections. then connected to default. pppoeconf would find the modem then and connection was easy
<twitch> theos: sry doing a few atm :P .. like i said prolly install maverick instead of lucid
<lone_wolfII> could someone please tell me how I can attempt to reinstall the folder sharing program and service on ubuntu 10.10?
<lone_wolfII> I'm currently getting the following error:
<lone_wolfII>  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot create tmp file /var/lib/samba/usershares/:tmpX907JI
<mickster04> navin: i'm pretty sure thats not ubuntu support
<theos> twitch, i wanted to stick to the lts. maveric must be good too. i just found it funny that just 1 restart can mess with the system :)
<mickster04> navin: like Lint suggesteded #gcc or find an arm dev channe;l
<crlcan81> Finally figured out the problem.  At least it was a learning experience.
<haaga> Hello. I have a machine with 2 NICs with UFW enabled. When i look in kern.log my logs is full with Feb 22 08:41:19 www kernel: [1804669.103704] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=XX:XX:XX:XX SRC=XX.XXX.XXX.XX DST=192.168.1.1 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=19534 PROTO=TCP SPT=35564 DPT=80 WINDOW=1032 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0. This is my UFW status: http://pastebin.com/fkxXbd44
<haaga> Is there a reason for this be blocked?
<twitch> theos: imho marerick is better than lucid but each to their own .. whats "dmesg |grep -i wlan" say?
<theos> twitch, 3 events with --> [  890.920773] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<sacarlson> haaga: from what I see there,  you don't need a ufw running at all,  all you need do is turn off applications that listen on ports you don't need
<haaga> sacarlson: Well, turning it of a always an option
<navin> mickster04:i got the following error when i build webkit for arm as cross compile...mickster04>
<someonelikeme> hello: when i connect my cellphone sony ericsson w300i networkmanager does not respond. i am on 10.10 64bit. it worked fine on 8.04 32bit... how can i fix this
<twitch> theos: to get it working there posts advising how to fix intel 5100/5300 AGN cards but like i said goto maverick it will fix it .. btw 11.04 will be out in 2 months :P
<navin> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<navin> Traceback (most recent call last):
<navin>   File "/home/navin/WebKit/Source/WebCore/html/parser/create-html-entity-table", line 30, in <module>
<navin>     import csv
<navin> ImportError: No module named csv
<FloodBot2> navin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navin> make: *** [generated/HTMLEntityTable.cpp] Error 1
<Priyank> Hi I am new to linux, and want to install it, but need help ?
<gaelfx> are you asking or telling?
<Priyank> I am unable to figure out drives?
<theos> twitch, oh thanks :)
<farciarz84> hi, how many parallel sftp connections the ssh server can handle?
<Priyank> I have to drives of same size D: / and G:/
<navin> FloodBot2:what is your problem
<Priyank> But i want to install on G:/ , but linux setup dont show like it
<NinjaJeff> 'night, all.
<theos> Priyank, you want to install ubuntu? we call them partitions in linux. different names like sda1 etc
<lone_wolfII> can someone tell me how to reinstall the samba client?
<Priyank> theos:  so how do i figure out my partision
<Priyank> **partition
<someonelikeme> when i connect my cellphone sony ericsson w300i networkmanager does not respond. i am on 10.10 64bit. it worked fine on 8.04 32bit... how can i fix this
<theos> Priyank, use the ubuntu livecd. open gparted. it will show all your drives/partitions. you can find out which is D: or G: by looking at their sizes etc
<Priyank> sizes are exactly same
<gaelfx> on a side note, is there a reason that the default install doesn't put '/' and '/home' on separate partitions?
<theos> Priyank, then open the folders/partitions in ubuntu and match the data. you know which drive has which data.
<syn-ack> gaelfx, It's not that "common" of an option, though it ought to be
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: via wifi or bluetooth?
<Priyank> theos:  So you mean to say that , While setup I will be able to view contents
<navin> hi
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: ?
<theos> navin, dont paste so many lines. use pastebin.com :)
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: i want to use the phone a a modem
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: are you connecting to the phone using bluetooth or wifi?
<sacarlson> Priyank: you can mount each partition and look inside at the files to determine what might be your g: disk
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: a sorry USB it is
<theos> Priyank, no. you can use the livecd before installing ubuntu. its like using ubuntu and enjoying it without installing.
<Priyank> Thats what i am doing right now
<Priyank> I am try Ubuntu
<sacarlson> Priyank: oh yes as theos: said you will have to boot a cd first to look inside your disks
<Priyank> I am on try Ubuntu
<theos> Priyank, great then. go to menu>places>home
<Priyank> wait i check !!
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: in ubuntu 8.04 i just connected the phone throug usb and a was on net.. now NM does not see the phone'
<theos> Priyank, you can see a list of mounted and unmounted partitions on the left side panel. they are your drives
<xinxin> 这里有没有用中文的呀？
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: hang on
<gaelfx> !cn | xinxin
<ubottu> xinxin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Priyank> Its is not showing the new empty partition I had created
<Priyank> It was 10 gb blank one
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: ok, tnx
<navin> theos:thanks for your kind information
<xinxin> this is my first time use unbutu
<sacarlson> theos: did you try this for your wlan0  device  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  to see if it see's your access point?
<Priyank> theos:  It is not showing me the partition I had created esp. for UBUNTU , It was a NTFS 10 gb
<navin> Priynka:where u get problem?
<theos> xinxin, ni hao ma :)  您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn (i hope thats correct)
<Priyank> Its Priyank dear
<sacarlson> Priyank: can you pastebin us what you see with sudo fdisk -l ?
<Priyank> navin:  I am unable to figure out my drive
<twitch> !torrent > amin
<ubottu> amin, please see my private message
<twitch> !p2p > amin
<naiveuser> hey guys i need help with maverick..........
<Priyank> sacarlson:  how to do that, I am a Newbie
<naiveuser> hey help me too.... please... syslog has error
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: can you pastebin 'lsusb'?
<vega-> !ask |naiveuser
<sacarlson> !paste | Priyank
<ubottu> naiveuser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Priyank: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<navin> Priyank:use magicdrive for this
<naiveuser> install is failed several times... i dont understand the error
<twitch> !p2p > amin
<ubottu> amin, please see my private message
<gaelfx> naiveuser: pastebin the error please
<Priyank> navin:  magidisk on UBUNTU
<theos> Priyank, you can open menu>system>administrator>gparted it shows you your all partitions. :)
<naiveuser> help
<Priyank> theos:  wait , btw thanks
<hagior> kalhmera
<naiveuser> hello?
<twitch> theos: use "!cn | username"
<ARERIANO> OLAAA
<naiveuser> guys help me out here.. i cant boot........
<navin> Priyanka:yes dear this will work for Ubuntu also with the help of wine
<hagior> παιδιά ξέρει κανείς πώς μπορώ να κατεβάσω το  ITunes?
<theos> Priyank, alternatively you can go to menu>places>computer it shows you your mounted partitions
<gaelfx> naiveuser: how did you try to install?
<Priyank> theos:  yes it is there, its /dev/sda6
<theos> twitch, thanks
<naiveuser> gael i am trying it through usb loader
<Priyank> But it is nested in other partition, so is there any problem
<theos> Priyank, ok good. so you can open it and verify. remember the name /dev/sda6. you have to use it while installing ubuntu.
<gaelfx> naiveuser: and what does the error say?
<shal3r> Client is telling me that his server is configured to mirror data on both hard drives. Am i right that it's using only SDA drive? http://pastebin.com/eJ6gtYD8
<shal3r> # cat /proc/mdstat \ Personalities : \ unused devices: <none>
<Priyank> theos:  thanks a lot dear:))
<hagior> hello do you know how to download and install iTunes for Ubuntu?
<theos> Priyank, you can assign a small partition as swap too if you like :)
<gaelfx> !rs | hagior
<ubottu> hagior: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<naiveuser> i dint understand.. it installed almost and then one error window popped up...
<jess_> I want to change my netbook visual effects but it does not let me
<DJones> !itunes | hagior
<ubottu> hagior: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<jess_> it says
<Priyank> theos:  How
<jess_> mutter is running cannot switch to other visual effects
<vega-> naiveuser: nobody is going to be able to help you if you don't give the error. it has been asked for several times now
<gaelfx> hagior: you should check out wine
<hagior> I have wine
<theos> Priyank, use gparted. you can make new partitions, delete them. increase or decrease their size , label them etc using gparted
<naiveuser> can i check out the error again through some log files..??
<vega-> naiveuser: "help, error, fix my problem" is NOT very informative
<gaelfx> hagior: I'm not sure about how well iTunes works with it, but you can check the appdb on their site
<naiveuser> vega can i use syslog?
<hagior> ooo ok
<hagior> thank you
<gaelfx> np
<theos> Priyank, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jess_> hello can i get some help?
<blag> is there an easy way with grep to output the rest of a file after a matched line?
<gaelfx> jess_: with what preciesly?
<jess_> with monitor visual effects
<anonim> can somebody help me with a little script please
<arup> join #csp cention
<anonim> how can i detect a sd card if it is ro or rw?
<gaelfx> jess_: go on...
<anonim> how can i detect a sd card if it is ro or rw sau i can mounted manualy?
<jess_> I cannot switch from normal effects to other effects it says mutter is running
<jess_> and the visual effects now is set to none
<anonim> ?
<naiveuser> I had a different error then.. but now when i am trying to install it gies this: ubi-partman failed with exit code 10
<theos> sacarlson, "iwlist wlan0 scan" gives http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gF7rg6uv
<Priyank> theos:  When i selected /dev/sda6 to install it says   "No root file system is defined.Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<jess_> and I cannot change it i'm running ubuntu netbook10.10
<anonim> anibody?
<jess_> pls help
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: http://pastebin.com/TTNqFUkr
<theos> Priyank, you should format the partition to fat32 or ext3 or 4. ubuntu doesnt like ntfs much :)
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: seems phone not present
<gaelfx> jess_: well, I don't think you can use desktop effects with mutter running, so you either should 'stop' mutter or uninstall it
<naiveuser> priyank:you should select a free space for that..
<twitch> !info vnc | amin
<ubottu> amin: Package vnc does not exist in maverick
<Priyank> theos:  i try it
<twitch> !vnc > amin
<ubottu> amin, please see my private message
<Bipul`> HOw can i know which kernel  source i am  using now ?
<jess_> gaelfx: and if i do so will i be able to use the effects?
<naiveuser> guys help me too error:ubi partman failed code 10
<pgu> hi whatz new with ubuntu, i happen to installed ubuntu  10.10 meravick around 6-8 months back ever since then im left chasing with ubuntu news, is there any new ?
<gaelfx> jess_: I'm not too sure, but it seems there's only one way to find out
<jess_> gaelfx: how?
<naiveuser> ERror:ubi partman failed code 10
<gaelfx> naiveuser: you are trying to install using wubi?
<twitch> naiveuser: you got windows still bootable .. if so scan your hdd for badsectors etc
<Priyank> theos:  I try it, i will be back later, btw thanks a lot
<pgu> i was using virtualbox 3.2 , now 4.04 has come up .............using virtualbox 4.04  but its over all new to me now
<theos> Priyank, np :)
<naiveuser> I just got a new HDD
<gaelfx> jess_: stop mutter and try again, or uninstall it, restart and then try again
<naiveuser> no errors...
<gaelfx> ok, fine two ways :P
<jess_> ok thanks let me try
<jess_> thank you
<naiveuser> I am installing in dual boot mode by usb stick
<theos> someone got pissed off? :D
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: is the phone set up to be a modem right now? have you tried connecting it in mass storage mode?
<naiveuser> hello?
<cyclobs> hey guys, need a bit of help installing a nic onto my server
<naiveuser> ubi partman failed code 10
<theos> sacarlson, you there? :)
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: i did not try that yet
<twitch> naiveuser: more fool you ... "new hard drive i have no bad sectors" ... hurm ?
<naiveuser> twitch:what do u mean by that
<twitch> naiveuser: how do you know it doesn't ?
<twitch> naiveuser: becuase it's new .. giggle
<shutz> lol
<naiveuser> i checked it in vista before installing
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: if it recognizes it in storage mode, then it's a driver issue, if not, it's probably hardware
<shutz> new hdd's can have bad sectors as well...
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: now i tried and it still does not appear in lsmod or in browser
<twitch> naiveuser: ohhh vista ... ohh ok ... lolzr
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: have you tried putting it in a different socket?
<naiveuser> twitch: whattt is it... i am totally a beginner.. help
<Bipul`> Any one tell me which kernel version i am using now ? is there any command to know about it
<glitchd> does anyone know how to modify grub2/burg to add an entry to boot from cdrom??
<gaelfx> (I might be going to hell for saying that)
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: yes
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: have you tried it in a different computer?
<twitch> naiveuser: are you using a livecd to install ... if so .. use disk chek
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: yes, but not recently
<cyclobs> okay need help installing this http://dusted.dk/?view=Sundance-Technology-Inc-IC-Plus-IP1000-Family-Gigabit-Ethernet-driver onto a server kernal for ubuntu 10,10
<naiveuser> I downloaded super os 10.10 x64 version ... booting it through USB stick
<gaelfx> someonelikeme: well, you should try that again sometime soon
<naiveuser> how can I check errors on HDD by ubuntu??
<someonelikeme> gaelfx: ok thanks
<twitch> naiveuser: when the boot menu comes up ... check disk
<amit> any adventerious game in ubuntu s/w centre like alien arena ?
<Bipul`> amit Try IGI -2 ;)
<gaelfx> naiveuser: System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<amit> is it in ubuntu s/w centre
<naiveuser> twitch:i just get usuntu install menu
<amit> available?
<glitchd> no one knows how to add boot cd to grub??
<naiveuser> twitch:how to go about this disk utility??
<amit> Bipul: i think igi is not in s/w centre?
<gaelfx> amit: search for it and see
<amit> have searched
<twitch> naiveuser: so on boot you dont get a menu for 5-10 sec's?
<amit> but it is not in s/w centre
<naiveuser> gael:cant understand this utility
<theos> hmm how can i make the system search for wireless devices?
<naiveuser> twitch:no it doesnot boot to any.. so i use ubuntu usb installer stick
<gaelfx> theos: iwconfig
<amit> gaelfx:IGI-2 is not in s/w centre
<theos> gaelfx, wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any
<twitch> naiveuser: yeah and when it goes to the USB it doesnt give you a menu to boot from memtest etc etc
<gaelfx> amit: there is a whole section in s/w center for games, I would imagine any that are available would be there
<amit> galefx: ubuntu is not providing more good games
<naiveuser> twitch:no i just see ubuntu options.
<gaelfx> amit: tried nexuiz? it's pretty decent I think
<naiveuser> gael:disk utility benchmark error: deamon inhibited
<twitch> naiveuser: what ubuntu options
<naiveuser> twitch:for trying or installing
<amit> nexuiz: ok i will
<twitch> naiveuser: did u buy or self install the usb stick
<sogeking99> hey guys, will ubuntu work ok with this laptop? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/237739
<naiveuser> i did a self install by using unetbootin.
<duncan_> amit: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10 stumbled across it today might be worth flicking thru
<naiveuser> disk utility gave up error... what to do now???
<amit> ducan:thanx
<dante2> hey guys, will ubuntu will ever become a rolling release
<gaelfx> sogeking99: sheesh, the longest list in there is the software! Looks fine though, usually Asus laptops work pretty well with ubuntu
<amit> gaelfx:thanx
<twitch> naiveuser: did you see what errors or just GUI errors
<gaelfx> amit: no prob
<naiveuser> it said deamon inhibited
<twitch> on boot or install?
<twitch> (usb)
<naiveuser> i tried benchmarking test again.. same error:deamon inhibited
<kevin_> naiveuser: sudo killall udisk
<dante2> does anybody know if ubuntu will become a rolling release ?
<naiveuser> twitch: I tried disk utility in "trying" menu
<sogeking99> thanks gaelfx, yeah it will all be uninstalled when it gets to me, postal force better come!
<twitch> dante2: reallyhave you looked at release dates
<Priyank> theos:  hi, are u their
<naiveuser> kevin: what is that?
<kevin_> run it in terminal
<theos> Priyank, yes :)
<kevin_> what are u trying to do?
<ARERIANO> david
<dante2> twitch: I mean I dont want to wait every 6 month for updates, I am using arch and gentoo which have rolling release
<naiveuser> kevin:udisk: no process found
<Priyank> theos:  I am still getting same error even on fat32
<gaelfx> dante2: it sure seems like it won't, but maybe that's not such a bad thing. If you want the latest of a certain program, chances are there's a PPA that has it
<theos> Priyank, which error?
<Corey-NeedHelp> Hello i need some help, Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<Corey-NeedHelp> im trying to get my touchpad scroll gesture thing to work
<twitch> !release | dante2
<ubottu> dante2: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jatt> o
<twitch> dante2: updates come out all the time depending on performance / security / sys resc
<naiveuser> no help :(
<twitch> dante2: per release .. as long as it is supported
<ARERIANO> ola
<dante2> gaelfx: sure but I want an os that keeps it self online, not like windows where you have to update every singel program
<ARERIANO> daviddddddddd
<naiveuser> installer gives error:ubi partman code 10
<YankDownUnder> Corey-NeedHelp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603657
<twitch> naiveuser: so u r sitting in boot menu usb drive and cannot proceed?
<kevin_> does anyone know where to find touchpad settings...? they're not found in mouse
<naiveuser> i am in "trying ubuntu mode" tahts how i can use this chat
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603657
<naiveuser> twitch: i did the benchmark read test on hard disk. nothing strange.
<Corey-NeedHelp> thanks YankDownUnder
<dante2> where can you read the reason why its good that ubuntu is not a rolling release ?
<YankDownUnder> Corey-NeedHelp, Coolbeans
<theos> anybody knows where the network connections files are stored?
<YankDownUnder> dante2, http://www.ubuntu.com
<dante2> even opensuse has it
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu is Ubuntu. OpenSuSE is OpenSuSE.
<joaopinto> and opensuse is not a rolling release either :)
<joaopinto> you can use ppa's or getdeb to make ubuntu "rolling"
<dante2> YankDownUnder: do you have an exact link where you can read why its good not to be a rolling release ?
<Secret1222> As you did not allow me to connect to the internet you need to supply a valid CPAN URL now.
<twitch> naiveuser: ohhh you benchmarking sry .. i cna only help with getting you to install/fix :P
<YankDownUnder> joaopinto, Yes - just have to read up on it.
<sogeking99> if i make 3 partitions ('/' 'swap' 'home') can i change to another linux OS without affecting my data?
<dante2> joaopinto: do you have a link with a tutorial ?
<Secret1222> what do i put down for that
<YankDownUnder> dante2, If you're not able to dig through the Ubuntu site, mate, I really can't help ya.
<jatt> sogeking99: yes
<Secret1222> As you did not allow me to connect to the internet you need to supply a valid CPAN URL now.
<sogeking99> cool
<Secret1222> what do i use for the url?
<Lint> sogeking99, if you'll be careful
<sogeking99> careful of what?
<naiveuser> twitch: help in that... I got error ubi-partman failed code exit 10
<joaopinto> YankDownUnder, dante2 , there is no such statement about rolling releases, there are common sense problems related to rolling releases, you should be able to find some information about it on forums, etc
<overclucker> sogeking99: as long as you don't have an encrypted home, you can use it dirty. . .
<Corey-needhelp> YankDownUnder, the pointing device's program wouldn't work, and for the comment by Slyon "And setting desktop->gnome->peripherals->touchpad->scroll_method to 2 in gconf-editor did the magic for me!
<Corey-needhelp> " what does he mean
<joaopinto> dante2, not a tutorial, learn about ppa's and getdeb, there are plenty of resources on the web for that :)
<joaopinto> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sogeking99> eh?
<depesz> hi.
<twitch> naiveuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498417 .. have a read and try .. i'm off bro
<depesz> it seems I can't uninstall java. when I remove sun-java6 - openjdk is installed. and when I remove openjdk - sun-java is installed. how can I check why is that, and get rid of java altogether?
<kevin_> sogeking99: you shouldnt have much problems.. except home stores more than just data
<sogeking99> oh?
<theos> looks like wicd foind it. brb. thanks everyone :)
<twitch> naiveuser: sounds like parts ain't going right wrong space/location/format
<ALEJANDRO> ola
<twitch> !es | ALEJANDRO
<ubottu> ALEJANDRO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pc07> Hola
<red> perkele
<alumno__> hola
<pc07> Hola grego
<alumno_> eiiihh
<alumno> loll
<pc07> eseee gregooo
<alumno> uha
<twitch> suddup dora's :P
<alumno__> alvarito
<alumno__> xd
<pc12> ioo
<pc12> jorge
<pc12> gayyyyyyy
<alumno__> jajjaja
<alumno_> tu vieja
<pc12> la del niñoooo
<pc12> gregooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alumno__> xdxdxd
<alumno_> jesssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<twitch> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pc12> placa placa
<pc12> el niño
<pc12> es un pupitaaaa
<alumno__> tydj
<recoil_> banhammer?
<eubey> i have an install of ispconfig 3 on an ubuntu operating system that in the systemlog says that 127.0.0.7 is making a new connectio  to pure-ftpd every 5 minutes then immediately logging out, is that a sign of some sort of security hole or is that normal?
<twitch> eubey: 127.0.0.7 shouldn't it be 127.0.0.1 .. localhost
<recoil_> I want to have different wallpapers for my workspaces, i already searched a lot but the only solutions seems to let compiz draw the wallpapers and disabling that for nautilus, but conky would gat disabled to, any other workarounds?
<recoil_> *get
<eubey> yeah sry typo, twiitch
<eubey> i have an install of ispconfig 3 on an ubuntu operating system that in the systemlog says that 127.0.0.1 is making a new connectio  to pure-ftpd every 5 minutes then immediately logging out, is that a sign of some sort of security hole or is that normal?
<twitch> !ot | recoil_
<ubottu> recoil_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aphrek> hi all
<recoil_> why is this ot?
<theos> wicd works. it scans my modem. i dont know what happened to network manager applet :/
<ZykoticK9_> recoil_, i don't think conky would be disabled (if it's transparent, it might not show the right background)
<twitch> eubey: error .. not secruity .. you main secruity hole is running an "app" that trys to control your deamons .... install them direct and config them direct
<sacarlson> theos: cool deal
<theos> thanks :)
<theos> donno what borked network manager though :D
<recoil_> well then i have a different problem compiz doesnt draw the background for some reason and i see all the windows and animations in it as i move them around
<twitch> wicd ... aint that kde .. ? ..
<jussi> How do I format/partition a usb hd from the command line?'
<theos> it works :D
<recoil_> jussi: man format
<tdhfox21> Hi everyone - got a some questions regarding setting up a 2 node HA virtual server environment
<tdhfox21> anyone up to the job of assisting?
<eubey> twitch, first server I've configured via SSH, basically just glad it can run PHP/sql and host several domains without fucking up. Just making sure that error wasn't someone just messing with my files or something
<recoil_> !ask | tdhfox21
<ubottu> tdhfox21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Priyank> theos:  Sorry for long disconnection
<jussi> recoil_: jussi@warhawk:~$ man format
<jussi> No manual entry for format
<theos> Priyank, its ok :) did you manage to install ubuntu? what was the error
<twitch> jussi: you cant do it from gui?
<silverlightning> hi
<theos> gparted for gui :)
<jussi> theos: no
<llutz> jussi: man mkfs
<jussi> twitch: no
<Priyank> theos:  No still unable....
<silverlightning> I gave up on Ubuntu for my laptop, it was to large and resource taking,
<Ademan> does anyone know how I can write raw bytes to a CD-R ? everything, including the sector information is already in my data, I'd dd it if I could, but I've been told that doesn't work for CD writers
<twitch> !fdisk | jussi
<silverlightning> I have installed lubuntu and it seems to work better
<tdhfox21> anyone here have enterprise cloud setup experience?
<recoil_> !ask | tdhfox21
<ubottu> tdhfox21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silverlightning> does anyone know if the Cerelon M processor just doesn't go well with Ubuntu at all, and a duo core 2 would have better drivers in ubuntu?
<twitch> jussi: are u in ubuntu or windows wtc
<silverlightning> I notice that package manager and update manger runs much lighter in lubuntu
<twitch> atm
<sacarlson1> Priyank: you should just delete that 10gb partition you planed to use and let ubuntu pick the format that will default to ext4
<tdhfox21> I am looking for assistance with enterprise cloud configs
<jussi> twitch: given this is a ubuntu support channel, Im in ubuntu.
<mikebeecham> just did a update-manager -d and notice that 11.04 is available.  Is it adviseable to download yet?
<silverlightning> ##linu
<tdhfox21> In particular HA for virtual machines
<recoil_> jussi: why is format missing??? its installed by default
<twitch> jussi: u wouldn't believe other questions that's all
<DJones> mikebeecham: I wouldn't yet unless you're willing to test bugs, its still in Alpha, you'd be better asking in #ubuntu+1 though if you can test it
<mikebeecham> DJones, ahhh didnt realise that
<mikebeecham> thanks dude
<sacarlson1> mikebeecham: It's not really ready full of bugs,  but it also depends on what you plan to do with it.  also you might be lucky with your hardware with it
<mikebeecham> sacarlson1, Ubuntu is my day-to-day machine, and have now managed to transition my kids onto it...so I better not mess with it until it's ready
<mikebeecham> it'll ruin their homework life, etc
<twitch> !msg | jussi
<ubottu> jussi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jussi> twitch: ?
<Priyank> theos:  It says http://img818.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgj.png/
<twitch> sry ... was for another
<twitch> tabbed wrong
<Priyank> theos:  It says http://img818.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgj.png/
<twitch> !msg | recoil_
<ubottu> recoil_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sacarlson1> Priyank: for one thing you can't run ubuntu from fat32,  just delete that partition and let ubuntu default to ext4
<sacarlson1> Priyank: with the partition deleted ubuntu will assume you want to install it there and just let the defaults guide you
<Priyank> sacarlson1: Can I delete it using GParted
<sacarlson1> Priyank: yes
<Priyank> Okay I try It
<Tito0096> Anyone know why gparded adds letters to my lable change?
<theos> Priyank, use manual install. dont go for automatic
<Priyank> theos:  how
<Tito0096> I try and name something "Titos SD" and it adds random letters
<sacarlson1> theos: Priyank: if you choose manual partition then use ext4 and setup a swap partition the size of your ram size
<theos> Priyank, oh you are already there. format the partition to ext3 or 4. and choose "/" as mount point
<Priyank> I have 4gb
<sacarlson1> Priyank: you will also be required to manualy select the root partiton location
<theos> you had 10gb partition?
<Priyank> right
<theos> Priyank, you can add more space to your partitions. decrease the size of unwanted partitions. eg. windows partitions :P
<Priyank> Okay I try using manual method :D:D
<Tito0096> theos, is there a manual way to change partition labels via the terminal?
<theos> you should make partitions before installing. use gparted
<Tito0096> I am getting really frustrated with gparted adding random letterings after the labe i want
<mevvis>   I am human and have read and agree to the terms of service.
<mevvis> :D
<mevvis> la
<sacarlson1> Tito0096: if you need to use a terminal you can use fdisk of cfdisk but be warned you would probly loose all data in the partition if you do
<Tito0096> not worried about data
<Tito0096> what would be the command?
<theos> Tito0096, or you can try fstab. there are many utilities. whats your filesystem?
<Tito0096> hmm the filesystem i am on is nfts and the one i want to format the sd to is fat32
<Tito0096> and the mount point is /dev/sdg1
<theos> Tito0096, try out e2label or tune2fs
<Tito0096> what would i enter in the terminal?
<Tito0096> (its a 16gb card space avaliable 14.93gb)
<theos> Tito0096, sudo mlabel -i <device> ::<label>
<alloosh> Hello, does anybody know how to fix the php problem (not being parsed)? this really need to be patched.
<Tito0096> theos this is what returns
<Tito0096> tito@Tito-MintBox ~ $ sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdg1 ::Titos SD
<Tito0096> [sudo] password for tito:
<Tito0096> Mtools version 4.0.12, dated November 3rd, 2009
<Tito0096> Usage: mlabel [-vscVn] [-N serial] drive:
<FloodBot2> Tito0096: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tito0096> opps
<theos> Tito0096, first format the partition to the desired filesystem.
<Tito0096> its at fat32
<Zeu5> hi there, i was told that there is a pdf GUI editor called pdfedit
<Tito0096> already, and formatted
<Zeu5> i installed it via synaptic but i cannot find the GUI version of it in the Menus
<Zeu5> please advise
<dnivra> Zeu5: try pressing "Alt+F2" and type in "pdfedit" in there.
<theos> Tito0096, what does this give "sudo mlabel -i <device> -s ::"
<Tito0096> tito@Tito-MintBox ~ $ sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdg1 -s ::
<Tito0096>  Volume label is TITOS SDú
<Tito0096> gparted added an extra character
<Zeu5> dnivra: it works
<Zeu5> but how do i get it to show up in the menus
<theos> Tito0096, so it worked :)
<Tito0096> no that was what gparted did
<Axlin> Zeu5: look under the "graphics" menu
<Tito0096> gparted kept adding extra characters
<Axlin> should be called "PDF Editor"
<Zeu5> Axlin: oops. its there. i thought its under Office
<Zeu5> thanks Axlin and dnivra
<Tito0096> theos I couldnt get the label to apply with the terminal command it just kept showing the fuctions mlabel did
<Tito0096> tito@Tito-MintBox ~ $ sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdg1 :: Titos SD
<Tito0096> Mtools version 4.0.12, dated November 3rd, 2009
<Tito0096> Usage: mlabel [-vscVn] [-N serial] drive:
<theos> Tito0096, try sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdg1 ::"Titos SD" if that works
<Tito0096> that seemed to work
<Tito0096> leme mount
<theos> use blkid
<sacarlson1> Tito0096: what even will see the label of your disk?  everything I see on my screen is just directory names
<Tito0096> nope. . it named it as "TITOS SD4"
<Tito0096> why does it add extra characters!!
<theos> Tito0096, it doesnt take spaces. use titos_sd
<Tito0096> Ahhh
<Tito0096> leme try that
<sacarlson1> Tito0096: I think your right I see names in Places so I think I'm wrong
<Tito0096> the under score trick worked
<Tito0096> Eh
<Tito0096> its good enough
<Tito0096> but i would like a space lol
<theos> sacarlson1, yeah you see labels instead of boring sda123 :)
<Tito0096> sacarlson1 I checked gparted to make sure it was /dev/sdg1 that was being labeld and not my HDD
<Tito0096> lol
<Tito0096> the thing i dont understand though is that using a drive that was previously formatted in windows with the name "Media Drive" has no problems
<Tito0096> why wouldn't it accept spaces now?
<Ademan> does anyone know how I can write raw bytes to a CD-R ? everything, including the sector information is already in my data, I'd dd it if I could, but I've been told that doesn't work for CD writers
<lone_wolfII> hey guys, i'm attempting to set up a samba server on my ubuntu 10.10 machine. i've installed samba but there's no configuration files in /etc/samba. what do i need to do in order to get a configuration file in there?
<erUSUL> Ademan: see if cdrdao can do what you want. but i doubt it
<lone_wolfII> apt-get suggested that i install the following packages
<lone_wolfII> openbsd-inetd inet-superserver smbldap-tools ldb-tools
<lone_wolfII> should i do it?
<llutz> Ademan: maybe "readcd" (which also can write cds) from cdrtools
<Miri28f> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu on my new laptop "HP 620" and for some reason the wireless not working, any idea?
<borek> siema. co tam?
<erUSUL> Miri28f: what wireless chip does the mchine have?
<erUSUL> Miri28f: lspci | grep -i inet
<erUSUL> Miri28f: lspci | grep -i net
<erUSUL> Miri28f: sorry first one has a typo
<WamPIRe__> Miri28f: and check hardware button for wireless if you have it
<theos> turn on your wireless modem too
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: it might just work if you try nautilus and right click on the dir you want to share and select share
<Axlin> Miri28f:  here's a forum thread for you. at the end, somebody posts a link which they say solved their problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584525
<Miri28f> erUSUL:RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<lone_wolfII> yeah i have no idea why, but that option isn't on the context menu when i select a folder
<lone_wolfII> i tried reinstalling samba, i got this error:
<lone_wolfII> smbd start/running, process 3080
<lone_wolfII> start: Job failed to start
<theos> lone_wolfII, right click folder > properties>share tab
<sacarlson1> Miri28f: most ralink work out of the box,  try sudo iwconfig  and see if it can be seen
<lone_wolfII> lol there's no share tab either
<lone_wolfII> any ideas?
<lone_wolfII> do i need to reinstall some package?
<kholis1> hi, how ubuntu automount usb storage? where can i get the udev rules?
<Miri28f> erUSUL:http://pastebin.com/f2bCjwRG
<theos> lone_wolfII, menu>system>preferences>personal file sharing
<lone_wolfII> haha, nothing called personal file sharing in preferences
<theos> Miri28f, try "ifconfig wlan0 up" it worked for me. donno about you
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: make sure you have install  sudo apt-get install nautilus-share
<lone_wolfII> will try that, thanks
<Miri28f> theos:SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy
<Miri28f> sacarlson1:http://pastebin.com/f2bCjwRG
<lone_wolfII> looks like i didn't have nautilus-share
<sacarlson1> Miri28f: it looks good so best install wicd
<lone_wolfII> will i need to log out, log in?
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: I'm not sure
<theos> Miri28f, hmm install wicd. "apt-get install wicd-daemon"
<insanity99> hey guys how do i make it so windows is default boot option instead
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: i'll give it a go, i assume it adds the context menu item?
<theos> Miri28f, i had the same issues. wicd solved them :)
<insanity99> of ubuntu, like after 5 seconds just boots to windows
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: can't hurt to try
<llutz> insanity99: edit /etc/default/grub
<insanity99> how?
<llutz> insanity99: sudo nano /etc/default/grub    change line "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" to whatever entry your win is
<theos> insanity99, terminal> type sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<llutz> insanity99: sudo update-grub after it
<insanity99> not certain what number windows is, is last one on list
<lone_wolfII> okay so partial success, i have the context menu item but when i select "Create Share" it gives the error:
<lone_wolfII> Samba's testparm returned error 1: Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<llutz> insanity99: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg        count the results starting with 0
<lone_wolfII> rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
<lone_wolfII> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf":
<lone_wolfII> 	No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> lone_wolfII: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lone_wolfII> my /etc/samba contains no files
<lone_wolfII> so how can i get pristine samba config files?
<llutz> insanity99: or:         grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg  |wc -l      and let GRUB_DEFAULT=  the given number-1
<insanity99> neil@neil-P5Q:~$ grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<insanity99> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<insanity99> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<insanity99> menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
<insanity99> menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
<FloodBot2> insanity99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mix22891> hello, how do i change my login password ?
<llutz> mix22891: login, "passwd"
<insanity99> so i want default value 4?
<lone_wolfII> mix22891: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<llutz> insanity99: if there are 5 lines, yes
<lone_wolfII> mix22891: Then select the third change... button
<Netw0rkBug> hey
<Netw0rkBug> how can i add
<Netw0rkBug> network manager
<Netw0rkBug> to panel :S
<insanity99> ok thanks, if this is wrong will it course boot issues?
<theos> Netw0rkBug, you cant. use wicd
<Netw0rkBug> what is wicd
<llutz> insanity99: it shouldn't
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: is everything intalled? sudo apt-get install samba samba-common 
<Netw0rkBug> i removed panel with network manager
<Netw0rkBug> :/
<theos> Netw0rkBug, "apt-get install wicd-daemon"
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: i'll try it
<insanity99> sorry how do i save from ternimal?
<mix22891> <lone_wolfII> thank you
<Netw0rkBug> btw i have mint :)
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: both are installed :(
<orbit> Netw0rkBug nm-applet
<lone_wolfII> mix22891: nps
<Netw0rkBug> orbit
<insanity99> i entered 4 but dont know how to save
<Netw0rkBug> where is nm-applet
<Netw0rkBug> there is no at add to panel
<orbit> just hit alt+F2 and type in nm-applet
<orbit> should start it in your panel
<lone_wolfII> surely there must be some way to reset a particular package so that it redownloads a pristine copy of the config files, bin files etc.
<Pumpkin-> I think you want apt-get purge <package>
<insanity99> llutz how do i save those changes?
<lone_wolfII> Pumpkin-: thanks :D
<Netw0rkBug> orbit no :(
<Netw0rkBug> there is no
<llutz> insanity99: ctrl-x
<brachiosaurus> having an issue with new install of maverick meerkat (netbook), don't know what on earth to search for, but basically the computer won't do anything unless i'm either holding the spacebar (or any other key) or moving the mouse... soon as i stop doing either of those it pretty much freezes... any ideas?
<orbit> Netwo0rkBug: i apologize then because that is how i start it in LXDE.
<Netw0rkBug> never mind
<Netw0rkBug> :/
<insanity99> thanks
<llutz> insanity99: sudo update-grub      then
<theos> brachiosaurus, boot ubuntu without startup screen. and see the errors
<theos> brachiosaurus, maybe your keyboard and mouse freeze? you can do ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7 if it works
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: yes there is you can --purge
<lone_wolfII> guys, i just want to say thanks a lot. purging and reinstalling samba and samba-common along with nautilus-share did the trick
<lone_wolfII> thanks for your patience :D
<Pumpkin-> cool :)
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: apt-get remove --purge samba samba-common; apt-get install samba samba-common
<brachiosaurus> ok, thanks. i'll give it a go. it was a problem the whole way through the install...
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: yeah that one worked :D
<ray_> I wanted to learn how to remove ubuntu from a hard drive that has 2 versions of ubuntu installed on it. So I decided to try it out and learn how to do it. How is it done?
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: now the only issue is that i can only access the top level of the folder
<ray_> I have no worry of losing data, as all my info is backed up
<lone_wolfII> any ideas on what i need to do in order to allow the permissions to all folders in the hierarchy?
<ray_> What's the name of the folder?
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: you may also have more problems if you try to share files in an ntfs file system
<ray_> I know some commands that can help him out maybe
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: it's on my ubuntu partition which is set up to whatever the default is (ie not ntfs)
<ray_> sudo chown -R username /the/path/to/thefolder  sudo chgrp -R username /the/path/to/thefolder   sudo chgrp -R username /the/path/to/thefolder  find /the/path/to/thefolder -type f -exec chmod 640 \{} \; find /the/path/to/thefolder -type d -exec chmod 750 \{} \;
<ray_> oops sorry
<ray_> I will be back
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: nautilus>properties>permision>apply permisions to enclosed files or ...
<ray_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570515/
<llutz> ray_: shorter "sudo chown -R username:groupname /the/path/to/thefolder "  no extra chgrp needed
<brachiosaurus> theos: naw that didn't really do anything
<brachiosaurus> no errors on boot either
<immy> hi
<ray_> ha ha, ya, I was pasting from a text file I haven't used in a little
<ray_> I modified it first though
<immy> im tinkering around with netstat but can't figure out how to lookup the hostname of 74.125.237.83
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: worked like a charm, so the permissions don't propagate when selecting "share folder" which is a shame :(
<sacarlson1> ray_: I'm not sure what you are atempting to do, but can't you just use gparted and reformat the disk that has the now uneeded install of ubuntu?
<Pumpkin-> host <ip> (for the DNS reverse entry for it)
<llutz> immy: host 74.125.237.83
<llutz> NXDOMAIN
<Pumpkin-> whois <ip> (for what might be more useful information that you actually want) :)
<immy> what does nxdomain mean?
<sacarlson1> lone_wolfII: cool
<llutz> immy: not-existing-domain
<lone_wolfII> sacarlson1: thanks again for helping me out :D
<immy> well i know it is google
<llutz> immy: google, but not assigned to an official hostname
<ray_> I am just trying to learn. I can just as easily re-install Ubuntu 10.04 instead, but for fun I wanted to learn how to remove one and leave the other which I just set up to do. I don't know what the proper way is so I can't argue whether what you are suggesting is the best way. I should just Google it for a while. There are so many answers on Google it's crazy
<immy> when i do dig google.com it comes up in the answer section...
<immy> i think i understand
<sacarlson1> ray_: well for one I would need to see like sudo fdisk -l ; to get an idea of the locations of each;  then just to delete all in the root of the disk should be as easy as sudo rm -r /path/to/delete/
<immy> actually i don't... if i run 'host google.com' that ip address pops up among others... so why doesn't 'host ip' resolve back to google.com?
<sacarlson1> immy: google.com might be a bad example to play with in this case since google will redirect you depending on your location on the planet
<MOTOP> HELLO
<MOTOP> :)
<MOTOP> hello
<MOTOP> :D
<MOTOP> aloo
<MOTOP> tuka is be
<MOTOP>  :D
<FloodBot2> MOTOP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonii^> So, I have my hd partition table all messed up
<ray_> What about opening the other half by the gui by going to place, and right below where it says computer it is there just like when a flash drive is there. Then open, then the mounted part of the hard drive with pop up on the desktop then I can right click it and format it?
<ray_> Just something I thought of
<Jordan_U> Jonii^: Messed up how?
<Ademan> erUSUL: thanks (sorry for the lag)
<ray_> I have nothing to worry about if things go wrong. I have everything backed up on another hard drive
<ray_> And I have DBAN on a disc
<sacarlson1> ray_: well to format a disk I think it can't be mounted
<ray_> OK, so the Disk Utility then
<sacarlson1> ray_: there are also other ways to test ideas like this by doing them in a virtualbox so you don't damage a working system
<ray_> OK, now I see how that thing is layed out
<ray_> I didn't see it before.
<sacarlson1> ray_:  to see what you are now using you can see with the command mount  that will show what drives are mounted to what directory
<ray_> I haven't tried a virtual system yet. It's something someone suggested for doing something else I asked abou recently
<ray_> OK, but how do I see this by size also in the terminal in GB? I made the installed Ubuntu Hardy Heron have 20 GB and the rest for this install.
<sacarlson1> ray_: virtualbox is cool you can play with toys you don't even have yet,  like raid systems that need 6 hard disk to try,  even though you don't have the disks yet you can setup a virtual system to test it
<mix22891> hello. how do i enter as a root in terminal ?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<erUSUL> !sudo | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ray_> When I want to move files I do gksudo nautilus
<sacarlson1> ray_: you should take a look at gparted,  it will display what is mounted and the size of each partition and enable you to format if needed
<mix22891> <erUSUL> thank you
<ray_> OK, so GPart needs to be installed I am guessing?, which is no problem to me.
<brachiosaurus> man... not liking Maverick
<brachiosaurus> nothing seems to want to work :/
<DesertFox1> You can download a   live disk and use it
<Guest18808> 大家好
<sacarlson1> ray_: it was default installed but maybe needs install in later versions,  there is also a disk utility that might have replaced it
<sodapanda> 大家～挺好
<ray_> OK
<YankDownUnder> sodapanda, /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> !cn | sodapanda
<ubottu> sodapanda: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<DesertFox1> gparted I believe is installed on all ubuntu distros but like carlson  not sure about later   modeeels
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: want to add some detail to your problems?
<brachiosaurus> lol
<brachiosaurus> sure
<brachiosaurus> at the moment: computer stops doing anything if i stop using the mouse or keyboard
<Broker> Hi Everyone
<Guest18808> 有中国人吗
<Jordan_U> !cn | Guest18808
<ubottu> Guest18808: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<brachiosaurus> it won't boot unless i'm holding spacebar (tried booting without the splash screen, no errors, just nothing happens until i do stuff on the keyboard)
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: well that sounds normal if I don't move my mouse or keybourd my system seems to stay the same
<brachiosaurus> funny.
<immy> i'm running dm-crypt with full disk encryption and I'd like to backup my data - can you recommend a programme? if i need to restore will encryption pose a problem?
<Broker>  Hi
<rimaljitkaur> hi
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: you sure your just not waiting long enuf?  try reset go take a leak and come back and see what you see
<brachiosaurus> yes. hours.
<sodapanda> hate Cn?
<brachiosaurus> but then the second i press the spacebar it continues to boot
<brachiosaurus> let it go, it stops
<DesertFox1> When I installed backtrack on my system I was unable to use the  mouse with the gui, and my keyboard double types characters as well on occasion but never had any issue with the  keyboard while using the gui. I would probably try to find the device drivers and install them  using the  CLI
<bazhang> sodapanda, no, it's english only here. chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> DesertFox1, check the backtrack support channel then
<bazhang> !backtrack > DesertFox1
<ubottu> DesertFox1, please see my private message
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: strange,  must be a usb keyboard?
<DesertFox1> no I dont have the issue any longer
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: nope, on my netbook
<DesertFox1> just stating I had a  issue like the other  ussser
<DesertFox1> user*
<brachiosaurus> it's super weird. don't have a clue how to search for the issue. feeling like it's too much hassle
<DesertFox1> The funny thing is  I had no issue using it in Virtual Box
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: sounds like you have text on at boot can't you see at what points it stops?
<DesertFox1> You could use VM ware and troubleshoot the issue
<DesertFox1> hit f2
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: naw. i booted without the splash, it stops on just about every line, but isn't prompting for anything
<DesertFox1> what fails
<brachiosaurus> DesertFox1: me?
<DesertFox1> yes
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: I'm sure you didn't setup encryption,  I'm clueless
<brachiosaurus> nothing fails, it just doesn't do anything unless i'm holding the spacebar down. it's mental
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: it was doing it during installation as well, would stop doing anything if i stopped moving the mouse...
<DesertFox1> Try hitting F2 when it boots and see what fails
<brachiosaurus> DesertFox1: booted without splash. nothing fails.
<Gunni> i have this laptop running ubuntu 10.10, how can i make it remember i want the screen brightness always to be 100%, the battery is broken so it never can run without being plugged in. So i want it to kind of "think" it's a pc. :P
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: so does it finally boot up and work normal then?
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: kind of. boots up but still stops doing stuff if i'm not moving the mouse.
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: sounds like some custom kernel with added debug or something
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: try another kernel if posible
<brachiosaurus> there's nothing custom? it's a straight Maverick netbook edition install
<a> 可
<Guest54966> 个广告
<psycho_oreos> !cn| Guest54966
<ubottu> Guest54966: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Sinister> anyone know why when i open a program its not on top it goes to the bar on the bottom anyone know how to fix ?
<DesertFox1> Are you using the ubuntu 10.10? A buddy of mine had a   similar issue
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: oh take a look at /var/log/system and see what can be found there also
<DesertFox1> He has a dell netbook
<brachiosaurus> DesertFox1: yes, 10.10 - this is a toshiba nb200 if it makes a difference to you
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: /var/log/system doesn't exist
<brachiosaurus> maybe /var/log/syslog?
<ariwig> hi, after installing the ttf-mscorefonts i cant find any arial, or other microsoft core fonts? im using ubuntu lucid lynx
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: yes syslog
<a__> 所
<juk> how to pull package plus it's deps from /var/cache/apt/archives *properly*
<juk> so called *common* way
<Gunni> using aptitude?
<bazhang> juk, for aptoncd?
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: nothing noteworthy there...
<juk> bazhang: no, lets say in a lesser scale
<bazhang> juk, could you clarify please
<juk> bazhang: like in 20M range
<bazhang> juk, wanting to install some package offline?
<sssss> 啊啊啊
<juk> bazhang: yes, i thought there's some wheel aleady been made, for this purpose
<sssss> 好
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: well there are a few other logs to check like Xorg.0.log but if nothing seen in syslog I'm not sure you will see much else
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ juk
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: what kernel are you running?  uname -a  to find out
<brachiosaurus> 2.6.35-22-generic
<NET||abuse> hey there folks, i'm in desperate need of help, I need to to work on a macro in OpenOffice (3.2 on ubuntu 10.04) that connects to mysql to do some queries. but the mysql connector for openoffice won't work :(
<bazhang> NET||abuse, try #openoffice.org
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: doesn't look like anything weird in the Xorg log, although my webcam is being registered as a keyboard apparently... lol
<juk> bazhang: yes, download will download whole list?
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: oh wow that sounds like a problem try disable the webcam in your bios
<brachiosaurus> k
<etfb> Sometimes, when I click on a menu and open a submenu, the menu doesn't come up, or the shadow around the menu appears but the text doesn't.  Sometimes the shadow stays there until I xkill it.  Does anyone else get this behaviour?
<FACCIADICAZZO> Fuck
<FACCIADICAZZO> tihs is a blul shitt
<bazhang> FACCIADICAZZO, no cursing
<juk> bazhang: is it perl or python where's the script, so i can do it from my apt archives
<DJones> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sodapanda2> what's wrong?
<FACCIADICAZZO> exscuse me but i'm really neurvous becous my linux doesn't work well
<juk> bazhang: ah, nevermind, looks like php
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: can't :/
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: why not?
<ray_> http://imagebin.org/139251
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: no option :P stupid laptop
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: it's built in isn't it?
<ray_> I now have 20 GB of allocated free space
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: yup. just a not helpfup bios ftw
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: never heard of a device that's built in that can't be disabled from bios but ok must be a way to do it in xorg.conf then
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: I don't even recall how to auto create a xorg.conf file
<sodapanda> I think I have been stuck
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: where is xorg.conf in 10.10? it's not in /etc/X11 ?
<brachiosaurus> ah
<brachiosaurus> right
<brachiosaurus> i tried it about 15 mins ago... can't remember what i used but it wasn't terribly effective (nothing happened :P)
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: well to start this isn't one but yes that's were you will put it /etc/X11/xorg.conf  with this http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: but after it creates it you will have to figure out how to modify it so that webcam won't become a keyboard
<LogicallyDashing> I made a custom install CD out of the 10.04.2 i386 desktop CD. I booted the CD in a virtual machine (kvm) and it seemed to work. Then I used that disc image to make a USB bootdisk... and instead of booting it says: "vesamenu.c32: Not a COM32R image". What?
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: ty. i'm not sure the issue is in X though, seeing it happens during boot before X is loaded :/
<sacarlson1> LogicallyDashing: well what did you use to install the image to a usb disk?
<LogicallyDashing> sacarlson1: Startup Disk Creator, in Kubuntu
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: ya sounds like the keyboard problem starts early on
<LogicallyDashing> sacarlson1: The startup disk creator was on a different machine than what I used to make the image so I guess that might be a thing, the Kubuntu machine is 64 bit...
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, hello did u fix the undelflv script?
<sacarlson1> LogicallyDashing: well that sounds like it should have worked as long as it's a ubuntu destro iso file
<juk> hi
<juk> any idea how i pull pack + deps from apt archives?
<LogicallyDashing> juk: by installing like normal?
<LogicallyDashing> juk: if you want to download the packages and NOT install them, Synaptic has a checkbox for that, the packages will end up in /var/cache/apt/archives
<juk> LogicallyDashing: aren't you smart, you think i didn't think of that in the first place
<jrib> juk: what do you want to accomplish, i.e. once you have these packages, what do you want to do with them?
<sacarlson1> LogicallyDashing: I think I found your problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/trying-to-boot-linux-mint-9-from-usb-flash-drive-vesamenu-c32-not-a-com32r-image-829397/
<juk> jrib: move to offline machine and install in deps order
<indeed> hi
<jrib> juk: have you explored your options in the !offline factoid?
<LjL> juk: why doesn't what LogicallyDashing said work?
<juk> jrib: doing :/
<juk> LjL: because like you php script it generates list, which is no use, when hell lot of deps
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: naw no help... i don't think i'm going to resolve this one...
<brachiosaurus> thanks though
<surial> How do I figure out with (aptitutde) why something has been auto-installed? I'm trying to remove all signs of the GUI (currently xfce) and neither apt-get remove xfce4 nor xubuntu-desktop is doing the trick (neither is installed).
<LjL> juk: why? just do "dpkg -i *.deb" and it'll sort things out automatically, always did for me...
<juk> jrib: it says will generate download list, but it's offline machine i need to move on, and if it would online i would bother doing...
<jrib> juk: right, so you download on a machine that is online, then copy to the offline machine and do what LjL said
<dnivra> hello. I would like to know is the file /etc/lsb-release created by installing of some application or is it existent by default?
<juk> LjL: ah, i didn't know :/
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: well find out what driver it uses for the cam and just delete it from the kernel,  then it can't even try to use it as a keyboard
<jrib> dnivra: base-files seems to own it
<jrib> dnivra: (installed by default)
<juk> jrib: fare enough, thanks
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: you might see with sudo lshw
<surial> Okay, looking at the sheer number of packages explicitly installed (no A in aptitude search), I don't think apt-get remove (anything) is the appropriate way to turn an ubuntu install back to a command-line only version. WHat is the right way?
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: it's not the problem i think. just tested and the cam works fine anyway.
<jrib> surial: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop (for example) and then apt-get autoremove
<sacarlson1> brachiosaurus: oh ok, ya could be something totaly different cuasing the problem
<surial> jrib: ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, xfce4 all not installed.
<jrib> surial: but they were at some point?
<dnivra> jrib: installed by default good-that's what I wanted to know. but something else too-is it dynamically created? cos I extracted the file lsb-base.deb and i didn't find the file in the /etc folder inside it.
<surial> jrib: No. And yet when this machine boots, I see a gdm login and if I do, xfce.
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, the script will work in firefox?
<surial> gdm also is installed according to aptitude.
<jrib> surial: so how did you install xfce, what packages did you install?
<brachiosaurus> sacarlson1: i think so. anyway, bedtime. thanks for the help. bye
<surial> jrib: Fairly sure xubuntu-desktop, but I guess not.
<jrib> surial: why do you guess not?
<surial> Because apt-get -s remove xubuntu-desktop says: Package not installed.
<jrib> surial: sure you didn't remove it earlier?
<surial> Possibly. But the system still boots into a gdm login screen. and most GUI related packagesa re still installed.
<jrib> dnivra: it's in base-files package
<jrib> surial: so do the second step (apt-get autoremove)
<surial> jrib: Did it. Didn't do much.
<surial> jrib: I see xfdesktop4 is installed with the A flag. How do I check why it's on A?
<surial> perhaps that'll lead me to the package.
<arvind_khadri> surial, did you remove gdm ? A is for automatic
<surial> arvind_khadri: I know - how do I figure out which package is dependent on it?
<juk> jrib: one more moment apt-get says i have pack installed so wont download, what now :|
<jrib> surial: probably xfce4?
<arvind_khadri> surial, apt-cache rdepends <packagename>
<dnivra> jrib: oh okay got the package name wrong :). thanks a lot!
<surial> jrib: xfce4, xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are all not installed.
<arvind_khadri> surial, first of all xubuntu and ubuntu-desktop are meta packages.
<juk> jrib: is there way to point it to look in cache first
<jkg> try to remove xfdesktop4 and see what else it wants to get rid of? (this may not be the "right" method, but it's what I'd try)
<jrib> juk: which method are you trying?
<surial> sigh. removing xfdesktop4 just removes that.
<jrib> surial: what ubuntu version is this?
<surial> karmic koala.
<surial> I think. hold on.
<juk> jrib: apt-get -d (do NOT install)
<surial> Yeah. 9.1.
<jrib> surial: are you an aptitude or apt-get user?
<surial> usually apt-get.
<surial> I thought they amounted to the same thing.
<khussein78> is there application under ubuntu work like cd roller in window ( recover multiple disks )
<arvind_khadri> surial, no
<surial> ow.
<surial> uhoh.
<jkg> aptitude remembers what got installed automatically, so you can ... uh, yeah :-)
<indeed> am i connected ?
<jrib> surial: not with the auto-removal stuff.  I think if you use one to install and the other to remove, they don't "know" what the other knows as far as auto-removal goes
<surial> arvind_khadri: It's our home server and various people have been playing around with it. I usually use apt-get. I believe a roommate usually uses aptitude. Did we screw this system up beyond repair?
 * juk wanna see super cow powers in action
<arvind_khadri> surial, no you haven't . Are you getting any errors when you run apt-get/aptitude ? And here is why to use aptitude "aptitude has more advanced conflict/dependency resolution and will often find a solution where apt-get gives up. It can be used from the command line like apt-get plus an interactive resolver makes it much easier to recover from broken dependencies."
<surial> No errors.
<surial> and autoremove doesn't remove anything (I did that before).
<arvind_khadri> surial, do you get a GUI when you login through GDM ?
<jrib> juk: doesn't that mean you already have the packages in archives?
<surial> Well, let me try.
<jrib> !who | surial
<ubottu> surial: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<juk> jrib: right, what i was saying prevously
<juk> jrib: is there way to point it to look in cache first
<jrib> juk: apt-get -d will download to archives, won't it?
<surial> I see xfce.
<surial> It doesn't look what it used to, and I get an error that it can't talk to the wastebasket service... so I guess it's about half of an xfce.
<juk> jrib: right unless i have it installed already
<surial> jrib, arvind_khadri: It doesn't look what it used to, and I get an error that it can't talk to the wastebasket service... so I guess it's about half of an xfce.
<kwc> i have a school i want a software to generate results for students
<jrib> juk: so it's already in archives, why not just copy your archives over to the other computer and then use apt-get to install.  If the computers are the same ubuntu version, should be fine
<kwc> any ideas guys
<surial> jrib, arvind_khadri: Hey, 'xinit' is installed.. what if I remove that?
<kwc> i have five subjects
<indeed> I have installed  new kernel on Ubuntu 10.4.. How can i disable old kernel menu from boot please?
<jrib> !enter | kwc
<ubottu> kwc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> kwc: maybe more ideas in #edubuntu ?
<kwc> if it could be web based it would be fine
<erUSUL> indeed: remove the old kernels
<arvind_khadri> !puregnome | surial
<ubottu> surial: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<erUSUL> indeed: i use synaptic for that
<sodapanda> yes that's a good idea
<juk> jrib: here we go again, we came to point i aked about wheel to generate list of deps...
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I installed the ntp package to sync the date/time of my ubuntu server machine with the internet pool.ntp.org servers
<juk> jrib: no from LjL's database
<SmokeyD> but how do I force a sync right now
<jrib> juk: why?  You shouldn't need to.  Just copy everything and use apt-get.  Why would that not work?
<Pumpkin-> SmokeyD: you want ntpdate
<SmokeyD> because after installing, the date/time of my ubuntu server machine is still off by 10-15 minutes
<juk> jrib: *everything* how you know all the deps, do you remember everything
<jrib> juk: copy everything in your archives folder
<SmokeyD> Pumpkin-, on https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/NTP.html I read ntpd is better since it checks it more frequently
<Pumpkin-> SmokeyD: yeah, ntp sets the time slowly by lengthening/shortening a second slightly. If your clock is off by miles, stop ntpd, run ntpdate, then start ntpd again.
<SmokeyD> Pumpkin-, ah, ok, now I understand
<Pumpkin-> ntpdate gets the time right, ntpd keeps it right (if that makes sense)
<SmokeyD> Pumpkin-, thanks
<juk> jrib: ah, ok, yeah why not just take the hard to hook to offline machine, no problem, nevermind
<SmokeyD> Pumpkin-, cool. That worked.
<indeed> erUSUL, yeah .... But i need help
<indeed> erUSUL, How?
<indeed> erUSUL, man explain it please
<erUSUL> indeed: search for linux-image ( the packages are named linux-image-version-foo )
<erUSUL> indeed: right click the old ones you do not want and mark for removal right click
<sacarlson1> juk: I create a list of package after I have installed what I wanted with dpkg --get-selections > installed-software  then to recover with a new install dpkg --set-selections < installed-software ; dselect
<sacarlson1> juk: I'm not sure this is related http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/  to put the packages on a cd or other media before install
<bazhang> sacarlson1, thats in repos as well
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<juk> sacarlson1: it's on the repo, not exactly what i need, you talking about system backup
<surial> How do I check what runlevel the machine would boot to?
<sacarlson1> juk: no offline repository
<juk> sacarlson1: that's basically, how we just solved this with jrib
<juk> !info aptoncd | sacarlson1
<ubottu> sacarlson1: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1 (maverick), package size 260 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<ajay> anyone free for clarifying a doubt
<cak054> ajay extensial angnsts have there place, u have a question please ask
<Jonii^> Ok, so how do I fix partition table of my system disk?
<gaelfx> Jonii^: probably the best way is with a livecd and gparted
<gaelfx> er, I shouldn't have said best, I should have said easiest
<Jonii^> I have my Windows C: drive end on the same block as D: drive begins, plus my system drive partition table has some unknown, starts-out-of-nowhere -partition
<fruitwerks> new / up to date lucid install and php / pdo_pgsql.so
<fruitwerks> will not load
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson1: Hey man cheers for your help last night... it's always something obvious aint it :)
<Jonii^> gaelfx, gparted does think my entire disk is unallocated
<gaelfx> Jonii^: what does fdisk say?
<Jonii^> It lists five different partitions, 4 of which windows shows, and one that is totally weird and should not exist
<surial> Okay guys, xfce is gone. But, the boot procedure still goes through a splash screen of sorts with the xfce mouse. Now, turns out, linux hard-crashes if there's no display connected... which is _really_ annoying. I'm hoping its that mouse splash screen. How do I get rid of that?
<Paddy_NI> surial: You will probably have to remove plymouth.. from what I hear it is not a pleasant experience
<surial> Paddy_NI: plymouth?
<Paddy_NI> I am yet to find a simple way of disabling the splash screen or just having verbouse/text boot
<surial> Paddy_NI: Whatever it is, it's not xsplash.
<Paddy_NI> surial: plymouth is responsible for the mouse :)
<surial> Paddy_NI: Do you know which apt package this is?
<Paddy_NI> plymouth
<surial> No such package.
<Paddy_NI> which version of ubuntu are you running?
<RamonMiranda> Hi all
<surial> Paddy_NI: 9.1 (karmic koala).
<surial> I'm pretty close to just reinstalling this whole thing from scratch.
<Paddy_NI> there is no 9.1
<RamonMiranda> Which is the size needed to make a partition for ubuntu?
<surial> 9.10, sorry.
<Paddy_NI> ah
<Paddy_NI> surial: I dont think that uses plymouth
<RamonMiranda> i am using Vista but i want to test the ubuntu 10.10
<surial> Paddy_NI: Evidently not - no such package around.
<surial> RamonMiranda: I assume you want a graphical shell?
<Paddy_NI> surial: I think its usplash although I might be wrong
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world.
<Paddy_NI> surial: you should opt for a recent release of ubuntu anyway
<gaelfx> RamonMiranda: best way is either make a LiveCD or LiveUSB
<surial> Paddy_NI: Yeah.
<Klaus_Dieter> there is this great software called miniupnp and there is no ubuntu package for it. How can I create one?
<surial> Paddy_NI: I'll guess I'll have to find the time to put meerkat on this thing.
<RamonMiranda> surial: i want to make a "real" space for my ubuntu 10.10
<Paddy_NI> surial: Yeah that is always a problem.. time
<Klaus_Dieter> this is not about installing it on my system, it is about creating a package for ubuntu to be used in the repositories
<toniadmin> pederi
<jrib> !packaging | Klaus_Dieter
<ubottu> Klaus_Dieter: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<RamonMiranda> gaelfx: i have tried the live release , but i want a better performance installing on my computer
<toniadmin> kus
<toniadmin> to
<surial> Whoa. I'm running remove usplash and it's writing a new kernel. That sounds interesting.
<toniadmin> sd;.a
<Klaus_Dieter> thanks jrib  ubottu  :)
<gaelfx> RamonMiranda: fair enough, then use the installer that should be on the desktop when you are running ubuntu
<toniadmin> ae
<toniadmin> ne
<toniadmin> be
<toniadmin> sod
<toniadmin> sofi
<toniadmin> kaj si
<rlp10> How do you update a package beyond the version that's in the official repos?
<gaelfx> rlp10: best way is to find a PPA for it, which package are you wanting to update?
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: you can also share it in ppa with the world
<RamonMiranda> gaelfx: but which is the best size without giving too much hard disk?  :S
<llutz_> rlp10: build yourself, find a repo with newer version, prepare to break your system
<rlp10> newsbeuter - the never version (2.4) syncs with google reader
<gaelfx> RamonMiranda: a typical install shouldn't need more than 15-20GB I would say
<rlp10> llutz_: were they alternatives? or a to do list?
<Klaus_Dieter> ! ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tr43nd> hi
<llutz_> rlp10: not really, all stuff not in the official repos will possibly break something. thats the risk
<Klaus_Dieter> sacarlson: is anyone actually using those?
<llutz_> rlp10: ppa is the best way to try
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: ya me
<Ghostly> has any one used Lrzip, i recently installed it and now i tried to compress a folder but i only got the error: Failed to map buffer in rzip_fd
<rlp10> gaelfx: i'm looking to update newsbeuter to v2.4 so i can use google reader syncing
<tr43nd> anyone tell me command to look my firs time install ?
<rlp10> llutz_: thanks, do you mean find someone else's PPA, or make one myself?
<RamonMiranda> gaelfx: that is for the OS and the Swap file?
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: Hey man cheers for the help yesterday night.. my head was fried.. :)
<llutz_> rlp10: 1st try to find a ppa offering the stuff you want
<rlp10> llutz_: just google?
<gaelfx> rlp10: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/newsbeuter see if it's there
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: no problem,  I don't even recall what I did,  glad it worked whatever it was
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: 2 hdds dual boot
<llutz_> rlp10: launchpad or google
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: was the drive order in the end up as you originally thought :P
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: oh very good
<gaelfx> RamonMiranda: well, for swap, they usually say twice the size of your physical RAM, for system, 15GB should be plenty, if you're just trying it out
<tr43nd> how I can see how long time I have ubuntu in computer ?
<Attivism> Salve a tutti
<pcperson1> I have installed Ubuntu, but the GRUB bootloader says Grub Rescue> Out of disk. I am not sure what to do.
<rlp10> gaelfx, llutz_: i'm using lucid and the natty package is the right version. can i cross install?
<gaelfx> rlp10: not suggested
<gaelfx> really really really not suggested
<Paddy_NI> you mean recommended
<Paddy_NI> :P
<gaelfx> I'm not in a position to recommend anything to anyone
<Paddy_NI> pcperson1: what is the package?
<gaelfx> besides, haven't you heard of the power of suggestion?
<pcperson1> ubuntu 10.10
<rlp10> gaelfx: there's an untrusted PPA with v2.3, which does include the functionality I want. could i try that?
<pcperson1> I have tried the Live CD install and the alternative install and I get the same problem
<Paddy_NI> pcperson1: no the natty package you are trying to install on lucid
<tr43nd> how I can see how long I use ubuntu on my comp ?
<gaelfx> rlp10: of course
<netech> tr43nd: uptime?
<Klaus_Dieter> sacarlson: so how does that work. to use the package in the archive I create you have to subscribe to my archive? or is there a meta ppa?
<tr43nd> hi, yes, uptime all
<ankur> ny1 have ny idea how to use AIRCRACK-ng  ......... ??
<gaelfx> tr43nd: system monitor should show you how long you've been up
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: you just add the ppa of the desired package to you repository list
<tr43nd> I need to knov my time install,
<Paddy_NI> ankur: If your wifi card capable of scanning?
<Paddy_NI> *Is
<Klaus_Dieter> sacarlson: until at some point in time an ubuntu package  has the pity to include it in universe?
<Klaus_Dieter> ! universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Klaus_Dieter> ! multiverse
<Klaus_Dieter> forgive my probably stupid questions, I am kinda new to ubuntu land
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: example  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<rlp10> gaelfx: ah, the PPA package is for maverick not lucid :(
<Ghostly> pcperson1, i had a similar problem, i fixed it using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<gaelfx> tr43nd: scratch that, I was disillusionating
<tr43nd> I knov command uptime in terminal, but I wanna knov my first time install
<tr43nd> ok
<Klaus_Dieter> sacarlson: ah cool there is acommand to do the editing of the apt sources file :)
<rlp10> gaelfx: is there anything I can do to help upgrade the package in lucid?
<pcperson1> okay, thanks Ghostly
<pcperson1> I will try that
<gaelfx> rlp10: you could contact the guy who's running the ppa
<Ghostly> pcperson1, more spesifically chroot
<Faustus2> When using the arrowkeys to jump from file to file, and when reaching the end of a row of files, nautilus used to jump one row down. It does not do this anymore. Is there an option for this?
<gaelfx> rlp10: alternatively, you could just install it by hand right now
<Klaus_Dieter> ! ppa
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: you can also add it within synaptic
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Morl> tr43nd: stat /*  (the earliest date listed)
<amin> how knows NginX
<Klaus_Dieter> sacarlson: no cli is perfect, I just installed a natty box without X on an old p2
<rlp10> gaelfx: download, make, make install?
<gaelfx> rlp10: or if they have a .deb that might be a little safer/easier
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: rather than upgrade I use backports and ppa to get my new stuf that I need or want
<dr_spork> Dhcp has stopped working for me, and I can't connect to my wireless network. Any ideas on how I might troubleshoot this?
<Klaus_Dieter> dr_spork: most integrated route boxes are plain pieces of shit that need to be rebooted regularily
<gaelfx> dr_spork: my first thought would be with an ethernet cable, do you actualy have access to the router or not?
<tr43nd> <Morl>thans
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: with this method you can backout if something doesn't work easier
<rlp10> gaelfx: is the website pkgs.org well known? considered vaguely trustworthy?
<Klaus_Dieter> dr_spork: try this first
<rlp10> gaelfx: i've found a package on there
<Klaus_Dieter> sacarlson: that is a good idea - ok so I will have to register to create an own ppa?
<juk> whatsup with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/570562/ i enabled disable execute bit, in bios protection
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: yes to create one,  or you can become a part of a team that modifies a group or one package
<gaelfx> rlp10: um, I think that one's ok, but might wanna ask some other folks
<Klaus_Dieter> sacarlson: so if there is no miniupnp ppa already I better create one?
<dr_spork> I tried rebooting the router but it's working for other machines just not one.
<juk> and i have that 'pae' flag in cpuinfo
<dr_spork> No ethernet cable here unfortunately
<ryan_> nick comeback89
<Ubuntu_JS> hi
<sacarlson> Klaus_Dieter: yes if none exist you would just create one,  or if yours is much different than what someone else has already you can still create one
<amin> any one knows Nginx plz help
<Ubuntu_JS> what is the command to updte all of the security and patches when i first log into my ubuntu server?
<comeback89> hey guys
<jrib> !apt | Ubuntu_JS
<ubottu> Ubuntu_JS: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<surial> Ubuntu_JS: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<surial> Ubuntu_JS: with sudo in front, of course.
<amin> nginx help needed
<comeback89> anyone know how to set up remote access to a ubuntu server from a laptop? to access mysql, preferrably from terminal??
<juk> !openssh | comeback89
<ubottu> comeback89: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sacarlson> dr_spork: so wifi?  maybe show us sudo iwconfig  and add sudo lshw if nothing shows there
<gaelfx> comeback89: ssh
<surial> YES! Finally, it worked. Updated grub scripts to not request a splash screen and finally this damn machine will boot without a monitor plugged into the back.
<Paddy_NI> surial: :D
<comeback89> anyone know how to set up remote access to a ubuntu server from a laptop? to access mysql, preferrably from terminal??domain?
<juk> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<comeback89> gaelfx: ssh then domain?
<dr_spork> Iwconfig shows access point: not associated. But the rest of the interface looks healthy
<jigynet> how do i adjust settings on the intel gma in xubuntu?
<dr_spork> It sees the networks but can't associate
<Ubuntu_JS> surial: thank you
<Ubuntu_JS> jrib: thank you
<sacarlson> dr_spork:  maybe try sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  ; change wlan0 to your device name
<dr_spork> Syslog says "activation (eth1) failed"
<ruan> is there a way i can completely remove the trash feature?
<Ubuntu_JS> surial: does the dist-upgrade upgrade my version? I only want to only update my 10.04 and not go to the next version
<ruan> and just delete permanently
<juk> ruan: what it did to you?
<amin> How is familiar with NginX
<ruan> juk: i prefer things to delete instantly
<juk> ruan: ah, nice
<comeback89> gaelfx: sorted it, thanks for your help
<dr_spork> I don't have sudo privileges on this machine but wiliest eth1 scan returns "interface doesn't support scanning"
<juk> ruan: you set it think in nautilus to force remove
<strigoi66> admin: Try this site for info wiki.nginx.org
<ruan> juk: how? i only got the command that bypasses trash
<jigynet> lol
<ruan> juk: and that command isn't used when i press del on the keyboard
<juk> ruan: you talking trash from nautilus?
<ruan> juk: yes
<sacarlson> dr_spork: well I'm not sure how you can scan then without having some sudo priv
<jigynet> =c
<Ubuntu_JS> does the 'apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade' upgrade my version? I only want to only update my 10.04 and not go to the next version
<jigynet> no one answered my question =c
<r1tz> It updates your apt-get repos
<dr_spork> Networkmanager sees networks fine though just doesn't get an ip address properly
<strigoi66> ubuntu_JS: apt-get update is what you want to use
<ruan> update updates the repos, and upgrade does an upgrade
<amin> Nginx helppppppp
<juk> ruan: :/ i dont see it in nautlus prefs either
<Ubuntu_JS> strigoi66: damn it.. so what does the second command do?
<gaelfx> comeback89: np, sorry about afk
<ruan> hmm i did a google
<Jonii^> Ok, so how do I fix partition table of my system disk?
<Jonii^> It lists five different partitions, 4 of which windows shows, and one that is totally weird and should not exist
<Ubuntu_JS> strigoi66: I typed it in just like that as someone suggetsed and now it seems to be doing a lot more than just update
<ruan> alright google helped
<sacarlson> dr_spork: oh ok so is your network encrypted?  try install and use wicd package
<Ubuntu_JS> reboot
<juk> ruan: you can install nautilus scripts though and write script for you puropse
<Jonii^> fdisk, I mean. Also, Ubuntu installer and gparted think my entire disk is unallocated
<ruan> gconf-editor apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<Ubuntu_JS> strigoi66: did i screw my ubuntu 10.04 os?
<Jonii^> So, what do I do?
<ruan> wait nvm
<strigoi66> ubuntu_js: no you should be ok
<dr_spork> Yep it's wpa. Can't install any packages without wifi though. Interestingly I was able to connect by manually setting an ip address but couldn't access the Internet
<cryptops1> how can i get 1920x1080 console resolution? can vesa do it?
<ruan> Admin > sys > shortcuts > delete.. hmm i'll try that
<Ubuntu_JS> strigoi66: ok whew thank you
<dr_spork> Anyone know what the stock numbers are for "netmask" and "gateway"?
<Ubuntu_JS> strigoi66: i just got my new server and they gave me some wierd pasword how do i change my root pass?
<sacarlson> dr_spork: do you have another system that does have access to the net?  maybe aptoncd could be used to install what you need offline
<dr_spork> Just my phone which I don't think can run apt
<LjL> dr_spork: there isn't really a stock number, but try 255.255.255.0 and 192.168.0.1 (or 192.168.0.100 or other simple numbers), and 255.0.0.0 and 10.0.0.1 (or .100 etc) respectively
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: I highly recommend Keryx over aptoncd
<strigoi66> ubuntu_js: sorry man im still new give me a sec ill try to search for the info!
<overclucker> Ubuntu_JS: do you wanto change your password or root's password?
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: seems nether of those options will work without another system
<Paddy_NI> sacarlson: oh... gah
<Ubuntu_JS> overclucker: both
<juk> whatsup with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/570562/ i enabled disable execute bit, in bios protection
<sacarlson> dr_spork: oh can you just turn the encryption off on the router long enuf to install wicd ?
<overclucker> Ubuntu_JS: it's recommended that you not change root password,
<sacarlson> dr_spork:  that's was stupid of me without another system how could you
<Ubuntu_JS> overclucker: they gave me some strange root pass
<overclucker> Ubuntu_JS: but if you feel you must, run: passwd
<Ubuntu_JS> overclucker: thank you.  Is there an easy command to use for createing a user id for my admin to come in using his own password? so I dont have to share my root pas with him?
<sacarlson> dr_spork: you must be thinking if  you setup a static address it will work but I don't think it will
<juk> is there any tools i can use to play with bios, like patching etc.?
<Paddy_NI> juk: dosbox i guess
<dr_spork> Yup it's connecting to the router that way but still not Internet
<ruan> how do i make the delete key delete a file permanently without going to trash?
<sacarlson> dr_spork: can you ping the router?
<ruan> i dont feel like pressing shift every single time.
<Paddy_NI> ruan: hold shift when you press it
<overclucker> Ubuntu_JS: sudo useradd -m -s /bin/bash username
<ruan> Paddy_NI: i want to press one key.. windows could do this
<juk> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-1 (maverick), package size 787 kB, installed size 2340 kB
<Paddy_NI> ruan: there is an option for it on kde not sure about gnome
<juk> Paddy_NI: sure?
<sacarlson> dr_spork:  I think all you have is a wifi access point Associated connection,  that's before encryption
<Paddy_NI> ruan: look in gconf-editor under apps>nautilus
<jrib> Ubuntu_JS: just use: adduser USERNAME
<Ubuntu_JS> overclucker: thank you, so where you have 'username' i put his user name correct? and what password do i set for him? or i should say where?
<overclucker> Ubuntu_JS: if you wn;t them to be able to login, you should set a password for them with sudo passwd username
<Paddy_NI> juk: yes as most bios flashing tools are for use with windows
<Paddy_NI> juk: well dos
<Ubuntu_JS> overclucker: ok got yea
<sacarlson> dr_spork: otherwise you could use something like dhclient wlan0  to create a full connection
<juk> Paddy_NI: that doesnt looks good, dosbox is a dos games emulator, not particulary related to what i asked
<Paddy_NI> juk: woops I meant freedos
<Petfrogg> hello!
<juk> !freedos
<mer_ge> stupid question, but can I change my password as usual, when I choose to encrypt my home (during install)?
<juk> !dosemu
<Petfrogg> i have a hard time figure why i can not "Enable wireless"
<strigoi66> mer_ge: yes
<juk> !bochs
<Ubuntu_JS> in order to use x11vnc, do i have to also install ubuntu desktop into my ubuntu server? I already have ubuntu server 10.04 on it already
<mer_ge> thanks
<sacarlson> mer_ge: your encrypted password can be different than your login password,  if you change one it will cause problems
<Pici> !fishing | juk
<ubottu> juk: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<juk> Pici: thanks, he doesnt know anything about these
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: it might be an rfkill thing
<ruan> wow, i accidently pressed ctrl alt f2
<ruan> went into some console..
<Paddy_NI> !info freedos | juk
<ubottu> juk: Package freedos does not exist in maverick
<Petfrogg> rfkill
<mer_ge> sacarlson so when I encrypt my /home during install, I can't change my password later on without problems?
<Petfrogg> gonna google it
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<AbhijiT> ruan, you can come back using ctrl alt f7 or f8
<Klaus_Dieter> is webmin available for ubuntu?
<juk> Paddy_NI: yeah already checked
<ruan> AbhijiT: thanks
<Petfrogg> just that on ubuntu 9 it came up by itself
<ruan> is there a way i can disable ctrl alt f2?
<Petfrogg> gonna google rfkill
<juk> Paddy_NI: you confusing with dos games mate
<Paddy_NI> juk: nope
<overclucker> raun, haha, think xserver is on c-a-f7 of f8
<sacarlson> mer_ge: I have seen people here that have changed later and found that changing there login password broke the encryption setup in there home dir
<AbhijiT> ruan, there are 6 ttys you can acces them via ctrl alt f1/2/3/4/5/6
<AbhijiT> ruan, i dunno how to disable them
<ruan> AbhijiT: ok
<researcher1> Is it possible to avoid  displaying usernames on welcome screen of ubuntu?
<ardchoille> researcher1: yes
<researcher1> ardchoille: how can I do that?
<sacarlson> mer_ge: you should create a nonencyrpted user just in case
<ardchoille> researcher1: System > Administration > Login screen
<ardchoille> researcher1: uncheck "show list of users"
<evelyette> hey
<researcher1> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<mer_ge> sacarlson okay good to know
<sacarlson> mer_ge: I mean to add a spare user that isn't encrypted in the event of failure of your normal account
<mer_ge> sure
<Petfrogg> sacarlson: Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: yes
<Petfrogg> i suppose that is a problem
<Klaus_Dieter> AbhijiT: man inittab - there you will find that the thing is configured the ubuntu way in /Etc/init
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: ya that's bad
<andreamorim> oi
<sogeking99> hey guys, i made a bootable usb with ubuntu on it for my asus laptop(http://www.ebuyer.com/product/237739) switched boot priority to usb but i just get a messege 'boot error'
<Klaus_Dieter> check the tty files there
<overclucker> ruan: you should be able to rename them in /etc/event.d/ and they sill stop working
<andreamorim> alguem consegue configurar o Kismet
<ruan> overclucker: ok
<andreamorim> ola
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: there must be a botton the changes a light someplace to fix the hard block part,  the other soft block can be fixed with rfkill
<ardchoille> !br | andreamorim
<ubottu> andreamorim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<juk> Paddy_NI: i meant smthing like http://www.coreboot.org/Welcome_to_coreboot
<ruan> is there a way i can recover files from ntfs > ext?
<Petfrogg> sacarlson: this is a Thinkpad Z61p so suppose there is something that it does not start as default
<ruan> if it has been converted
<overclucker> ruan: i meant /etc/init.d
<Petfrogg> maybe i can fix it in bios
<sogeking99> anyone know what i can do?
<Ubuntu_JS> how do i ad someone to the sudoer file?
<andreamorim> alguem fala portugues
<jrib> Ubuntu_JS: just add the user to the admin group (sudo adduser USERNAME admin)
<overclucker> ruan: gr again, it;s /etc/init/
<sacarlson> ruan: yes cp -a /path/to/ntfs/  /path/to/extX/
<ruan> sacarlson: i mean on a drive that converted to ext
<Ubuntu_JS> jrib: does that add the user to the sudoer file so they can use sudo access?
<strigoi66> sogeking99: what did u use to create the usb disk
<ardchoille> andreamorim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jrib> Ubuntu_JS: it adds the user to the admin group.  In a default ubuntu install the admin group is in sudoers
<sogeking99> usb-creator
<sacarlson> ruan: what is ext?  external usb drive?
<ruan> sacarlson: ext is the filesystem
<neofang> ubuntu_js what is your problem
<strigoi66> sogeking99: maybe try a different source or try to re-create the boot disk
<Paddy_NI> juk: Yeah the free linux bios... nice if you can get it to work on your hardware :)
<madjoe> how can I check available disk space on disk? df -1 ?
<ruan> linux bios...?
<jigynet> is there nm10 fan control for ubuntu?
<sacarlson> ruan: you can copy files from ntfs to ext4 the only difference is that when they become ext4 files they will now have user names and priv
<sogeking99> it worked when i dested it on my pc, though i added a folder to it by mistake, i have deleted it. would that affect it?
<Ubuntu_JS> neofang: i am new and trying to set up so that my admin can come in and work on my server to get me set up
<juk> Paddy_NI: yeah, but my chances not much
<billmania> Anyone have an external USB webcam working with Skype beta with ubuntu 10.10? My camera works fine with xawtv and Skype sees the /dev/video0 device, but Skype can't read the video stream from it.
<neofang> Ubuntu_JS,  you must set up x server
<elisa87> is anyone familiar with disk tracing?
<Paddy_NI> juk: well providing it does not brick your motherboard I would say give it a go... and remember it is not supported by canonical
<strigoi66> sogeking99: it may have I have not tested one yet due to the pc I use is pre 2k
<ruan> sacarlson: i mean, my ntfs was formatted into ext4, can i recover the files that were on the old ntfs before they were formatted?
<jrib> neofang: why do you say Ubuntu_JS needs an x server?
<Ubuntu_JS> neofang: set up x server? is this same as x11vnc?
<sogeking99> ok thanks i will redo it
<juk> Paddy_NI: hope so, i'll give it a shot
<neofang> Ubuntu_JS,  yes
<neofang> Ubuntu_JS,  desktop
<sacarlson> ruan: oh IC sounds like a job for the FBI foresic lab,  I sure couldn't do it
<ruan> sacarlson: lol
<researcher1> how to identify IP address of thje netowrk printer
<khrm> ruan: Try testdisk
<ruan> khrm: where is that available
<Ubuntu_JS> neofang: so in order to do that do I need to install ubuntu desktop when i type 'tasksel'
<khrm> ruan: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<ruan> khrm: ah found it
<ruan> khrm: ubuntu soft center
<ruan> thanks
<jrib> Ubuntu_JS: you only need to do that if you actually want ubuntu-desktop
<ruan> i hope the files still exist on there
<neofang> Ubuntu_JS,  yes
<Ubuntu_JS> jrib: ? i dont know. I want to install x11vnc on my server so i can use vnc to admin my server
<jrib> !vnc | Ubuntu_JS
<ubottu> Ubuntu_JS: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sacarlson> ruan: you could try dd the disk and if you have a txt file with a book you wrote you might do a string search for a phrase to find a point to start a data grab
<jrib> Ubuntu_JS: well you can install ubuntu-desktop if you want, but you could also install some lighter window manager along with X
<Ubuntu_JS> neofang: so I need to install ubuntu desktop even though I have ubuntu server already loaded? this will allow me to use x11vnc to have gui interface to it?
<sacarlson> ruan: other than text I would say hopeless
<DarkSector> I'd like to instally python-webkitgtk on 10.04 but its not present in the repository. Its available in 10.10 though. How can I find this package/repository for 10.04. Google doesn't show this, except a tarball to compile from source
<neofang> Ubuntu_JS, yes
<andreamorim> como se configura o kismet
<andreamorim> please
<andreamorim> please kismet
<jrib> !pt | andreamorim
<ubottu> andreamorim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<juk> !kismet
<sogeking99> whats the best usb creator?
<juk> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4.1build1 (maverick), package size 938 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<jrib> DarkSector: python-webkit is in lucid
<jrib> !info python-webkit lucid | DarkSector
<ubottu> DarkSector: python-webkit (source: pywebkitgtk): WebKit/Gtk Python bindings. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1 (lucid), package size 42 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Ubuntu_JS> neofang: ic, yes my admin insist that i have x11vnc loaded for adminstring the server ... so i should then load ubuntu desktop and then install x11vnc on the server correct?
<DarkSector> jrib: oh shit, thanks
<ruan> what does "write partition structure to disk" do?
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu_JS: all you need on the server is X and a window manager
<gsfai> Is there a way to setup my computer so when i start it up, it will automatically log in my account, start up startup programs, then lock screen ?
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu_JS: installing ubuntu-desktop for that would be overkill
<ruan> it sounds as if it is overwriting my partition with ntfs
<ruan> but it probably isnt
<sacarlson> raun: sounds like something that will do a dd of about 512 bytes of a disk to preserve to allow for a recover if needed
<gsfai> I probably have to put the "gnome-screensaver" thingy in the startup applications, but it will run everytime i login, not only when i start the PC up
<deuterium> does anybody know a good replacement for gnome's virtual pager? one like that we used in the old days with fvwm2 that supported moving windows on the same virtual page too?
<ruan> write partition table?
<Ubuntu_JS> paddy_ni: IC.. but will the X-server give all the rich interface as the Ubuntu desktop with similar look and feel?
<Klaus_Dieter> gsfai:  configure your display manager to autologin, then setup your .xinitrc
<Klaus_Dieter> gsfai: in your xinitrc you want to run xlock or something like that
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu_JS: if you choose to install gnome
<Ubuntu_JS> paddy_ni: yes I think gnome was installed on my old server as well
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu_JS: then fire ahead let us know how you get on
<Ubuntu_JS> paddy_ni: in fact he tar balled my entrire old server that was 10.04 lts ubuntu and said that I can down load the tarball to my new server and just creconfig it
<sacarlson> ruan: oh or it could be the reverse taking a prestored or created structure and writing to the partition sectors of a disk
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu_JS: who?
<juk> Paddy_NI: also fyi http://www.openfirmware.info/Open_Firmware
<Ubuntu_JS> paddy_ni: the guy who administered my old server
<jrib> gsfai: well a kludgy way would be to create some file when your computer boots then have a script run when you login that checks for that file, if it exists: lock screen and delete file.  You can use gnome-screensaver-command --lock by the way to lock the screen.
<Paddy_NI> juk: ah yeah nice :)
<gsfai> jrib: yea i was thinking of a lock file too
<andreamorim> alguem aqui fala portugues
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu_JS: then you should really ask him
<Ubuntu_JS> paddy_ni: he stated he wrote a lot of custom scripts so to save all that i needed to tarball my entire server and i can replicate it on the new server
<khrm> ruan: It will write the original partition table and delete the existing one. Backup everything before proceeding with that step else if you want to just recover some files use photorec or foremost
<jrib> andreamorim: aqui nao.  faz « /join #ubuntu-br » para ajuda em portugues
<dtcrshr> !pt andreamorim
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<dtcrshr> !portuguese andreamorim
<gsfai> dtcrshr: its !br :P
<dtcrshr> !portuguese | andreamorim
<ubottu> andreamorim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dtcrshr> oh, sorry
<AzizLight> I read somewhere about a notational velocity clone for linux, but I forgot the name, could someone please remind me of the name please?
<dtcrshr> ill quit, flooded enought :D
<gsfai> yup
<Petfrogg> sacarlson: yes the button for activating the wireless does not work
<andreylosev> this channel is for casual conversation, you might have more luck in #linuxmint-help
<dtcrshr> whereas portuguese and br goes the same way
<andreylosev> oops sorry
<Pici> andreylosev: No, this channel is for Ubuntu Support.
<andreylosev> I know pici
<Pici> andreylosev: okay :)
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: does it work in windows?
<andreylosev> but since #linuxmint-help doesn't have a bot I've set up a text replacement system.
<andreylosev> and right now it's working against me. ok no more offtopic
<gsfai> jrib: well i concluded, ill place a script in init.d, to place a file somewhere, a startup bash script will search for it each time i login, and if it finds it, it will delete it, and lock screen.
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: can you turn the soft switch on with rfkill?
<gsfai> flawless
<Petfrogg> sacarlson: havent used windows on it on ages. gonna first try to get it on with rfkill
<Petfrogg> hold on
<overclucker> gsfai: why not just search for it, if it's not there, run a script, and then touch the file(/tmp or /dev/shm would be a nice place for it)
<hemu_> can someone help me, am newbie with linux
<Paddy_NI> !ask | hemu_
<ubottu> hemu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hemu_> !ask help
<miketomdool> xD
<hemu_> !ask problem while installing on laptop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<miketomdool> lol hemu dont put !ask infornt of your questions xD
<hemu_> problem while installing on laptop
<miketomdool> whats your problem while instaliing?
<hemu_> miketomdool i don't get display while installing
<danub> im trying to install vmware tools on 10.10 but its complaining about linux header files. I googled and see this issue didn't have a fix on the ubuntu forums. can i remove the current linux-headers and then reget them? maybe there was an issue with the install
<jrib> !vmware | danub
<ubottu> danub: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Petfrogg> sacarlson: yes i can unblock the softblock using rfkill
<miketomdool> hemu_ is it a graphic problem youre saying?
<danub> jrib: its installed on a windows system. im just trying to get the vmware tools on the ubuntu vmware
<gsfai> overclucker: and have init.d delete it every time, its kinda the same thing
<jrib> danub: read the link
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: so maybe the hard switch works only when soft is unblocked?
<Petfrogg> seems like the button for wifi is connected to the bluetoot  button
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: start pushing some bottons and looking at events
<overclucker> gsfai: use /dev/shm
<andreamorim> I need help to configure Kismet
<danub> yeah, that takes me to the same article i was reading
<gsfai> never heard of shm, what is it?
<overclucker> gsfai: dev/shm is tmpfs
<danub> jrib: can i downgrade back to 10.04?
<gsfai> ah
<Petfrogg> hehe
<jrib> danub: what step exactly are you on and what exactly is happening?
<Petfrogg> tried som different stuff and some works great . 8 )
<gsfai> well, init scripts run with root, so ill just touch /home/gsfai/.firstlogin
<Petfrogg> now where is that wireless
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: wow cool
<danub> the very bottom of the vmware server page where it talks about the /usr/src/linux/include directory
<jrib> gsfai: use su to create the file as your user or chown the file (so your user can delete it later)
<Petfrogg> accidential hit the sleep button
<jrib> danub: didn't you ask about vmware tools?
<gsfai> jrib: the startup file will be like "touch blah, chown blah gsfai"
<ylmfos> ?
<jrib> gsfai: ok
<danub> jrib, yeah. and at the bottom of that page, it talks about the vmware tools not installing and no one has a fix yet
<neofang> ylmf 你是哪里的
<overclucker> gsfai: so . . .: [ -e /dev/shm/booted ] && ./script && touch /dev/shm/booted
<Jinxed--> I need to copy a backup image of my systsem from an external harddrive to a internal harddrive but im out of usb ports. I only have the ennough for usb thumbdrive which im using to boot a live version of ubuntu. Is it possibly to somehow set up a network where I could copy from an external drive connected to a different laptop to an internal drive from my live usb?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Petfrogg> sacarlson, can i just turn it on in bios?
<theos> why do i get bash: ./configure: Permission denied when i use ./configure ?? i tried chmod +x too but doesnt work even as root :(
<jrib> theos: what are you compiling?
<erUSUL> theos: what filesystem?
<compdoc> Jinxed--, sure
<andreamorim> I need help to configure Kismet
<cak054> One! Two! Five!
<Jinxed--> compdoc, how would I got about setting that up?
<theos> jrib, i am compiling eggdrop bot for irc
<theos> erUSUL, filesystem is fat32
<jrib> theos: eggdrop is in the repositories.  Don't compile it, use apt instead
<ikonia> that's not a compiled software product is it ?
<AndrewMC> !chinese | neofang
<ubottu> neofang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> theos: probably is mounted noexec
<compdoc> Jinxed--, attach the drive, share it with samba, or whatever you like, then copy. I would suggest using rsync
<compdoc> to copy
<sacarlson> Petfrogg: sometimes yes it can be turned on in bios
<theos> jrib, yes its already installed. i wanted to add some modules to it. dont know other methods to install new modules without compiling it again
<neofang> #ubuntu-cn
<histo> Jinxed--: clonezilla can do that
<Petfrogg> ok cause somehow on upgrading from ubuntu 9 to 10 this happens
<histo> Jinxed--: it can do networked backups etc...
<brince> salut
<theos> erUSUL, can you tell me how to mount it without noexec? or check if its mounted with that?
<brince> j'ais une consommation cpu tros eleves dans mon serveur
<erUSUL> theos: check the apropiate line in « cat /proc/mounts  » output
<erUSUL> !fr | brince
<ubottu> brince: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<brince> je ne sais pas les causes
<jrib> danub: so why doesn't https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools work for you.  Can you say *exactly* what you are doing?  Not point to some vague location in a wiki page that someone else wrote?
<brince> a connaitre que j'ais un application qui tourne de dans
<jrib> !fr | brince
<ubottu> brince: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<brince> application web
<theos> erUSUL, yes you were right. it has noexec. how to remove that? fstab?
<danub> jrib: at the very bottom of that page, it's exactly what my problem is and there doesn't appear to be a solution. vmware tools cant find the linux header files to build vmware tools. I point it to the right directory, and it says its the wrong version
<erUSUL> theos: do not think so; probably it was mounted via udisks or something like that. try « sudo mount -o remount,exec  /mount/point/ » but i do not see the point of all this; just copy the sources to your home
<jrib> danub: it's not clear to me why you are not installing the tools from the repositories, it's the first thing the link I gave you suggests
<theos> erUSUL, any idea what should be the umask for file and directory permisions in octal? so that i can exec on that partition?
<erUSUL> theos: noexec has nothing to do with permissions. if a partition is noexec you can not execute anything in it no matter the permissions
<theos> oh
<spaceninja> hi, Im trying to run a java program with java program.jar but I get this error http://dpaste.com/437827/
<spaceninja> what might be the problem?
<[4-tea-2]> spaceninja: I think the correct way is "java -jar program.jar"
<kjelle> in my "who" list, what does this strange hostname mean: xxxxx      pts/16       2011-02-15 19:42 (ip-151:S.0)
<spaceninja> [4-tea-2], ah, it works, thanks
<[4-tea-2]> kjelle: try "who --ips", perhaps that helps.
<kjelle> same =)
<theos> erUSUL, thanks a lot :)i now know the problem atleast
<erUSUL> theos: no problem
<[4-tea-2]> kjelle: there goes my theory about your router returning phantasy hostnames when receiving a DNS lookup for an RFC1918 address.
<kjelle> nod
<kjelle> must be some wicked stuff from my server provider
<kjelle> I just had some network problems, and a lot of ssh clients disconnected. Now, some are back with login time like in januar. They might be dead or something. Tho, wicked, all got thrown out a few hours ago :-)
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmm. I would probably panic and suspect foul play.
<kjelle> hehe
<kjelle> nah, buddies of mine
<[4-tea-2]> ...not by your buddies, but by a third party.
<kjelle> ah, hmm
<ruan> cant boot now
<kjelle> idle times seems ok
<shal3r> Client is telling me that his server is configured to mirror data on both hard drives. Am i right that it's using only SDA drive? http://pastebin.com/eJ6gtYD8
<shal3r> # cat /proc/mdstat \ Personalities : \ unused devices: <none>
<ruan> grub says can't find device [device-name-long-string]
<jpds> shal3r: Erm, did you ask this yesterday?
<[4-tea-2]> kjelle: well, there are probably bugs that can corrupt wtmp.
<shal3r> jpds, yes and nobody answered
<ruan> i tried to recover files from boot drive and it messed up my boot
<jpds> shal3r: Try #ubuntu-server
<ruan> how can i change my drive back to ext without messing up the files?
<nerdy_kid> when I run ls in a folder of mine, one of the files shows red.  What does that mean exactly?  thanks
<kjelle> [4-tea-2]: mm. no illegal traffic to/from past day, no suspect processes etc. I guess the box got some issues as the network was a bit fubar. Okey, thank you :-)
<histo> ruan: you can't unless you move hte files and put them back on there
<histo> ruan: you can't just change file systems and keep the files there
<lgl> Hi
<_Alex__> hi
<shal3r> jpds, ok, thanks
<lgl> Are there any Macbook Air users in here?
<[4-tea-2]> ruan: long strings are usually UUIDs. Sometimes it helps to use device names instead (if the UUID has changed for some reason).
<zero-hell> hi..newbie here.
<jrib> nerdy_kid: broken symlink
<histo> !anyone | lgl
<ubottu> lgl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> nerdy_kid: (probably)
<llutz_> ruan: if UUIDs changed, use a live-cd to fix grub and/or /etc/fstab
<_Alex__> lgl: No, bit still, wha's the problem
<_Alex__> *but
<ruan> llutz_: is it possible to boot off ntfs?
<shal3r> afaik, no
<ruan> :/
<nerdy_kid> jrib I dont think thats it, it is a perl script and both it and it's simlink work
<llutz_> ruan: you'llneed writeaccess to your linux-system. so:  unlikely
<lgl> I have followed the installation instructions for a MacBook Air 3,2, and everything is working except that none of the drivers in the mactel packages work
<histo> ruan: yeah
<sss> Is there a program I can use to log all packets I send/recieve?
<lgl> So, no multitouch touchpad, no brightness, no special keys and no bluetooth
<Pumpkin-> sss: tcpdump / wireshark
<_Alex__> Too bad
<ruan> lgl: how is this related to ubuntu?
<jrib> nerdy_kid: well check your $LS_COLORS then
<sss> Pumpkin-, thanks
<lgl> ruan: Um well I'm running Meerkat on it
<ruan> ok
<nerdy_kid> jrib ok thanks :)  I thought there was an environment var somewhere that i could check.
<jrib> nerdy_kid: apparently archives or compressed also show up in red
<lgl> Apparently nobody else in the forums have the same problem but I just can't figure out what's wrong, so I was hoping to find someone else on an Air
<Dr_Willis> wee need to get a ls colors in ubuntu wiki page setup someday :)
<jrib> danub: did the repositories work?
<adamthehack> hai all
<_Alex__> hi
<dehuman> ubuntu comes with compiz but not ccsm, is there a reason? like some type of 'enforced' defaults or some type of design goal?
<jrib> dehuman: probably just not to overwhelm with options
<dehuman> makes sense, i am overwhelmed presently ;)
<jrib> dehuman: there should also be simple-ccsm
<ruan> heres the story: i tried to recover files on my boot drive, and it changed the partition table to ntfs. couldnt boot after, but i can access the drive
<sinisterstuf> I installed mpd in ubuntu and did the configuration but when I run mpc or Ario there are no files to play, what do I do?
<ruan> how do i change the partition table back to its original content?
<_Alex__> ruan: You did a stupid thing going form EXT* (Where * is a number) to NTFS, and you cant change it back!
<histo> ruan: do you have your files off the drive now?
<ruan> histo: havent got anything to store the files on.
<jrib> sinisterstuf: default location for music is /var/lib/mpd/music
<ruan> _Alex__: i didnt know it'd mess up the boot
<_Alex__> ruan: how about a USB datastick?
<histo> ruan: So what do you want to do exactly? I'm confused
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  how many gb of data is it?
<ruan> Dr_Willis: 11 gb
<AbhijiT> is it possible now to boot from usb? slitaz is installed in my usb. and my guest is super os and my host is ubuntu. in virtual box that is.
<AbhijiT> help
<histo> ruan: how big is the drive?
<ruan> histo: 80 gb
<Dr_Willis> If its really imporntant.. its worth finding a usb hard drive to back it up to.
<histo> AbhijiT: the non ose edition has usb suport not sure if you can boot from it though
<histo> ruan: okay why not move it to a seperate parition, then fix the problem one, and move it back
<ruan> i only have a 4gb and a 2gb usb
<Dr_Willis> if its REALLY REALLY imporntant. get a usb HD and 'dd' an image of the currupted hard drive to the usb. then try to recover from that image also.
<AbhijiT> histo, its nothing to do with 'usb support' its to do wiht 'usb boot'
<Pici> !qho
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> AbhijiT: I know that's what I said.
<AbhijiT> hmm
<ruan> how come a drive can change to ntfs but it cant change back to ext without removing the files?
<histo> AbhijiT: ose wouldnt' be able to do it. Wouldn't even be remotely possible is all I was trying to hint at.
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  it proberly can.. but do you want to risk it...
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  you could use gpart5ed and just change the fs type and hit apply. and hope it works...
<llutz_> AbhijiT: virtualbox cannot boot from usb, their BIOS doesn't support that
<ruan> Dr_Willis: will it boot though?
<gcristian> hello guys, does anybody remember the linux command, to change dinamically where my Java Home points to ?
<moshind> h?
<histo> AbhijiT: also there is #vbox
<AbhijiT> llutz_, okay
<AbhijiT> histo, i know
<gcristian> not with update-alternatives, not changing manually the JAVA_HOME
<sinisterstuf> jrib, I changed my music location to ~/Music yet there is nothing to play
<jrib> sinisterstuf: don't use ~, use the absolute path from /.  Also, initiate a database update (mpc update)
<claint> how do i see the kernel messages in Ubuntu installation cd while it is booting?
<histo> AbhijiT: yeah i'm running the newest vbox and no option for usb boot
<sinisterstuf> jrib, that didn't work either
<AbhijiT> histo, ok
<histo> AbhijiT: why not just make an image of the usb drive and boot that
<jrib> sinisterstuf: I suggested two things.  What didn't work?
<sinisterstuf> jrib, the first one. I'll try the database update, thanks
<moshind> ?
<ruan> gparted says..
<hoangnn> hello everyone
<bonjoyee> claint: with upstart the boot messages are too fast to pick up something...unless you are stuck at something..is that the case?
<khrm> ruan: No that will not boot. As I think ext? was your /
<claint> bonjoyee: I am stuck, and there is nothing in ttyS0 to S5
<bonjoyee> claint: you could try the F6 option on the boot cd...and then edit the ubuquity command line
<ruan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bonjoyee> claint: ubiquity*
<pareli> dasgssadfsadf
<claint> bonjoyee: as in adding boot options: nosplash console=ttyS0 ?
<bonjoyee> claint: just removing the "splash" option should do it..
<ruan> gparted says it can't open my drive as NTFS
<claint> bonjoyee: thanks. I'll go try that.
<compdoc> ruan, open the drive? gparted should be able to do everything gparted does no matter what partition
<brince> ubottu merci :-)
<brince> ubottu: merci :-)
<Howler> I am trying to set my domainname, so that sendmail will stop complaining. Do I need to set it to anything specific (like my ISPs' domain or anything)?
<ruan> compdoc: i can access the drive, but gparted cant access it as NTFS
<compdoc> what is gparted saying?
<tomble> how can I see what ipv6 dns server is being used if I connect with aiccu? iptables -j log, tcpdump?
<compdoc> gparted is for creating and deleting partitions
<ruan> i'll post it
<ruan> i need to change the partition table to its original content
<ruan> http://imagebin.org/139277
<ruan> just note that i can access the drive
<dec_> hello
<erUSUL> tomble: dig aaaa ipv6.google.com ?
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a problem on some machine: if RAID mode is enabled in BIOS (machine default), I get an oops in Ubuntu when it attempts to load ahci module, and it cannot find any drives (neither HDD nor DVD), if I switch the mode to ATA, Ubuntu runs fine, but this results that Windows (windows is pre-installed on that machine) does not boot
<tomble> erUSUL: I only see 127.0.0.1#53 :/
<erUSUL> tomble: you use a caching dns server in your machine...
<erUSUL> tomble: when i do it i see my ipv4 dns servers. i use freent6 tunnel if that helps
<erUSUL> tomble: this could be usefull too http://test-ipv6.com/
<poveart> #webing_santfeliu
<r1tz> AnAnt, what raid card? does it support ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | AnAnt
<ubottu> AnAnt: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<AnAnt> how can I know the RAID card ?
<erUSUL> AnAnt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<b0ot> I have setup a samba share on one laptop that has an external harddrive with an ubuntu image on it that I want to copy accross the network via a samba share to another computers 2nd harddrive. How would I do this?
<r1tz> erUSUL, that won't really help because it will confilct with windows.
<histo> b0ot: drag and drop or you can mount it and cp
<tomble> erUSUL: thx, I know that test but I want to know how to see the IPv6 dns server I use with sixxs on my machine
<histo> d03boy: or dd etc...
<erUSUL> r1tz: what will conflict with windows?
<histo> b0ot: basically browse from the destination to the share and copy the file over
<tomble> erUSUL: If you say you see your ipv4 servers then dig aaaa is not the right option for me
<erUSUL> tomble: probably you are not using one. you are using the old one ipv4 only. they have the ipv6 records anyway
<ruan> i really hope i dont have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<b0ot> histo, wouldn't i need to use dd?
<tomble> erUSUL: yep, just stopped the dns cache and I only see the ipv4 dns server
<histo> b0ot: well yeah from the destination browse to the share and then use dd > external hd
<r1tz> The fake raid and the hardware raid can not/should not be used on the same drives.
<histo> b0ot: I would copy the file locally then write it to the second drive just so It didn't take ages but thats me.
<CaBa> hi
<histo> b0ot: i guess either way it would take the same amount of time.
<tomble> erUSUL: that's what I want to know exactly :)
<erUSUL> r1tz: fakeraid == hardware raid in most motherboards machines
<b0ot> histo, the image is 115 gigs
<CaBa> what permissions / group memberships are required to shut down a ubuntu machine from the KDE menu?
<histo> b0ot: okay, so whats the problem?
<b0ot> histo, how do I browse to the samba share in ubuntu
<histo> b0ot: Places > Network
<erUSUL> r1tz: note when the ubuntu wiki, this channel and myself say fakeraid we are talking about bios raid like intels, amd and many other
<histo> b0ot: but you probably want to mount it
<b0ot> So I did a backup of my system using dd to an external hardrive using the entire drive. I now want to copy that image onto my internal hardrive of a networked computer and boot to the image.
<histo> b0ot: sudo mkdir /media/share && sudo mount -t cifs //network/location /media/share
<ruan> finished in 26 seconds..
<histo> b0ot: then you could dd /media/share/nameofimage /dev/whatever
<histo> b0ot: sorry with the dd if=/media/share/nameofimage of=/dev/seconddrivename
<AnAnt> erUSUL: by the way, I already installed Ubuntu (after setting BIOS to ATA mode), will I have to reinstall ?
<ruan> what...
<ruan> 1.4 gb free?
<b0ot> histo, alright but first I need to do this? sudo mkdir /media/share && sudo mount -t cifs //network/location /media/share
<b0ot> because I don't see it in media
<erUSUL> AnAnt: if windows is using the bios raid and you want to keep raid and install ubuntu. yes you will have to reinstall afaics
<ruan> why is there 1.4 gb free?
<histo> b0ot: you have to mount the share.  Either by browsing there with Places > Network and click on it. It will be mounted in /home/username/.gvfs/nameofshare   or on your desktop
<mutante> i noticed that my syslog is full of DHCPREQUEST and DHCPACK for eth1, every few minutes, then i changed /etc/network/interfaces, so everything is static, nothing mentions dhcp anymore. But now syslog is still full of them...   and i did networking restart and ifdown / ifup ....
<r1tz> erUSUL: ok, that makes sense then.
<histo> !samba | b0ot
<ubottu> b0ot: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ruan> i just formatted ntfs to ext4 and it says 1.4 gb free
<ruan> does it require a reboot?
<histo> ruan: who are you talking to and what are you trying to do?
<histo> ruan: there is no way you changed the partition type and still had access to your files. So i'm not sure what your problem is
<ruan> i still do have access to my files
<AnAnt> erUSUL: but those instructions won't work for me
<ruan> they were ext4, but the header was ntfs
<histo> ruan: then you didn't change the format of the partition you just maybe changed the type code
<AnAnt> erUSUL: I am using alternate CD image
<llutz_> histo: changing partition-type (id) won't affect the data/filesystem
<peakone> ？？
<ruan> or something like that
<histo> llutz_: I know he is confused
<ruan> but what i am wondering is why does it have 1.4 gb left
<AnAnt> erUSUL: and it can't even detect the CDROM
<ruan> it had 60 gb left
<erUSUL> AnAnt: well bad news is you can only intall in a fake/bios raid using the livecd
<histo> ruan: can you please paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<AnAnt> aha
<peakone> Can you speak Chinese?
<histo> ruan: and why are you trying to change the partition type?
<llutz_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> !zh | peakone
<ubottu> peakone: please see above
<ruan> histo: some data recovery program messed up my ext4
<histo> ruan: what program?
<ruan> cant remember the name
<ruan> http://pastebin.com/BnVL6VWC
<mutante> which other place besides /etc/network/interfaces could cause DHCPREQUESTS on an interface
<histo> ruan: what is your ultimate goal here?
<AnAnt> erUSUL: thanks
<ruan> histo: i need to get back to ubuntu
<histo> ruan: okay is windows on /dev/sda1 ???
<ruan> histo: nope, no windows at all
<ruan> sdb1 is my main hdd
<ruan> with ubuntu
<histo> ruan: then what is on /dev/sdb1?
<histo> ruan: sry /dev/sda1?
<ruan> sda1 is my documents/music drive
<histo> ruan: okay well both drives are marked as bootable for some reason. Which drive is grub installed on?
<llutz_> ruan: "sudo blkid |grep sda1"
<ruan> histo: sda1
<histo> wth
<ruan> grub installed itself randomly
<b0ot> histo, I found the share under /home/username/.gvfs but when I tried the dd command it said permission denied
<histo> ruan: no your drives are backwards but whatever.
<ruan> i struggled to install ubuntu at first
<histo> b0ot: use sudo   and becarefull with dd you can destroy the data on a drive if you get your if and of mixed up
<ruan> had to reinstall it 4 times before i realised grub put itself on the other drive
<histo> ruan: what are you booted off of now?
<ruan> llutz_: what will that do?
<b0ot> sudo dd if=/home/comm/.gvgs/share\ on \tom-laptop of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<ruan> histo: im on my livecd
<zachlr> Trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, I'm getting a "Could not calculate the upgrade" dialog.  It asks me to run the package manager "Error marking the upgrade ... this may be caused by held packages.  This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies."  How might I identify which package is causing the problem?
<llutz_> ruan: print the filesystem used on sda1
<histo> b0ot: no
<Hans_Henrik> is there some support channel for gparted? or partimage?
<b0ot> histo, ?
<histo> b0ot: you need to specify the path to the image not just the share folder.
<ruan>  /dev/sda1: LABEL="Local disk" UUID="1A1433381433166B" TYPE="ntfs"
<histo> ruan: Okay can you mount /dev/sdb1 ?
<b0ot> histo, well the shared folder is the image
<ruan> histo: it is mounted atm
<histo> b0ot: how'd you make the image?
<b0ot> histo, dd
<histo> ruan: and are your files there?
<ruan> histo: yes
<histo> b0ot: okay whats the name of the image file?
<ruan> im really confused
<histo> ruan: alright sudo cfdisk /dev/sda1  and remove the boot flag.
<b0ot> histo, it's not one file... it's an exact copy of a harddrive so it has lots of files and folders
<histo> ruan: then reinstall grub to the mbr of /dev/sdb
<lazukars> I'm trying to run Eclipse via the command line by typing in eclipse /home/user/eclipse/.  But that errors out saying that eclipse is not installed.  However if i navigate to that folder via nautilus and click on eclipse, then it luanches fine.  Any Ideas?
<LikesFruit> When i boot my ubuntu partition it goes strigh to BusyBox any ideas what i can do to fix the problem
<histo> b0ot: then you didn't use dd
<llutz_> histo: ruan you don't want to run cfdisk on partitions
<ruan> histo: how do i install grub to the other drive?
<b0ot> histo, I definitally 100% for sure used dd... that is the only way I know how to back things up
<histo> llutz_: ruan yeah sorry cfdisk /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1
<histo> ruan: grub-install /dev/sdb
<histo> !grub | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Raydiation> disk utility is beyond awesome
<histo> !grub2 | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> b0ot: what commadn did you use to back it up?
<ruan> cp: cannot create regular file `/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Permission denied
<b0ot> histo, the share has bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc, home, lib, lost+found, media.mnt... etc folders and initrd.img, initrd.img.old, vmlinuz, vmlinuz.old files
<aguitel> anyway to check and fix divx video in ubuntu ?
<ruan> im probably going to have to reinstall ubuntu at this rate
<b0ot> histo, sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<mikelietz> Does anybody else have trouble even seeing particular DVD movies in Nautilus? I have three movie DVDs - only one even shows up. Inserting either of the two other discs doesn't show anything in the browser.
<b0ot> because that partition has a 115 gig file system in it
<histo> b0ot: well you didn't backup the partition just the files
<b0ot> and I also used  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=1M for 1 to 1 copy of entire harddrive
<histo> b0ot: usually you do something like dd if=/dev/sda1 of=backupimage.img    or something similiar
<ruan> well bye.. im going to reinstall ubuntu
<evelyette> hi, what ubuntu version still uses glibc 2.23 or lower ?
<histo> b0ot: well you overwrote you first copy then
<geekbri> is 1M always the right value to use for bs?
<b0ot> histo, different harddrives
<histo> b0ot: not if the destination is still /dev/sdc   sdc will just have hte last command you wrote
<b0ot> when i swap externals they are always sdc
<llutz_> ruan: http://tinyurl.com/grub2chroot   read and follow the steps. if you don't have any other OS running, /dev/sda is where you want to write grub
<histo> b0ot: ohh
<histo> b0ot: gotcha
<MC8> Hey there; how would I go about remapping my keyboard?
<Dr_Willis_> b0ot:  dont trust exteranl usb hd's always being the same letter...
<b0ot> Dr_Willis_, I always check with disk utility before I do anything with dd
<histo> b0ot: so just sudo dd if=/path/to/share of=/dev/where/ever/you/want/it
<b0ot> histo, I tried that with sudo and it said permission denied
<Dr_Willis_> b0ot:  you have a image FILE of the drive at /path/to/share ? or  what exactly?
<histo> b0ot: can you paste the command and the error you are getting?
<histo> Dr_Willis_: no he doesn't have an image file
<histo> Dr_Willis_: he writing with dd to the drive root
<Dr_Willis_> he should be making a filesystem on the target then and just use cp. (is how im reading this)
<histo> Dr_Willis_: yeah he could
<Dr_Willis_> histo:  i cant think of any other way :)
<histo> Dr_Willis_: actually thats probably why since there isn't an image
<b0ot> sudo dd if=/home/comm/.gvfs/share\ on\ tom-laptop/ of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<histo> b0ot: look at what Dr_Willis_ is saying^^^^^^
<histo> b0ot: yeah you can't do that
<b0ot> dd: opening `home/comm/.gvfs/share on tom-laptop/`: Permission denied
<Dr_Willis_> You dont 'dd' a directory of files...  you dd a image, or device..
<Dr_Willis_> brb
<histo> b0ot: you have to create a file system on /dev/sda and cp the files from the share there now. You aren't using dd properly
<b0ot> histo, how do I do that then?
<llutz_> histo: this is no job for dd at all
<b0ot> can I make my share act as a device?
<Dr_Willis_> b0ot:  no you cant make a share work as a device
<Dr_Willis_> using cp would possibelly be faster also...
<Luis_> Hello, I'd like some help please, i've been trying to install ubuntu on my home file server (i'm not v good with terminal so i've been trying to install the desktop version) but every time i log in the screen just goes fuzzy/pixelated and it resets back to the login screen, i was advised here yesterday by somebody to reinstall unbutu, which i just did, well it looked good to start with as at first it loged in no problem, but
<Luis_> upon updating ubuntu and restarting as required it's gone back to doing the same, some help would be very much appreciated.
<b0ot> Dr_Willis_, how do I copy 115 gigs to an empty drive?
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:  whats your video card for starters...
<b0ot> empty being has nothing on it
<Dr_Willis_> b0ot:  you make a filesystem on the drive and use cp like you would copy from one cirectory to another...
<llutz_> b0ot: create a partition/filesystem on the empty drive, cp the stuff you need
<histo> b0ot: thats why normally you should have created the backup wtih dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/usb/drive/imagename.img   then you could mount the share that has the usb drive plugged in and dd if=/share/location/imagename.img of=/dev/sda
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, I dont know exactly as its a built in one (old pentium III board)
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:  start with the 'lspci' command  and look for a line mentioning 'vga'  (lspci | grep -e vga)  might show the lines.
<Dr_Willis_> using dd to make a backup image also can waste space.  but it all depends on how you want to do things. :)
<b0ot> while I'm at it... are there better tools for backing up systems then dd? the problem I have is when I copy back to my internal drives they always have the same UUID which causes issues on which drive is selected at boot despite what the bios says... the other issue is that I'm only using like 15 gigs of space and each backup takes 115 gigs of space since it copies blank space. would something like fsarchiver be better suited for my needs?
<eMyller> hey. has anyone tried a multiseat setup on ubuntu? i need some guiding to start. thanks in advance.
<llutz_> b0ot: backing up linux-systems? use tar or rsync
<eMyller> there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX and http://kahuna.clayton.edu/byron/multiseat-kdm.html . i want to try it, but it must be fail safe, as my main machine is in production right now.
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, ok give me a minute, i'll have to restart into terminal
<b0ot> llutz will those allow my to copy back and forth from harddrives of different sizes?
<jrib> b0ot: partimage if you want to image the whole thing, rsnpashot or rdiff-backup if you want to backup certain files
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 :: I am noticing about 1/2 or even 1/3 of the battery life on Ubuntu compared to when I was using Windows 7 just a few days ago.  Is there any fix for this? (note: I also notice that when I change brightness level the graphical bar moves but my screen doesn't dim or brighten) - I am using an Asus UL50VT which can get up to 9-10 hours life and only getting about 3.
<llutz_> b0ot: sure
<llutz_> b0ot: it backups filewise
<llutz_> b0ot: that just won't work with windows
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:  you can also IRC from  the console with weechat or irssi
<Dr_Willis_> alisalaah:  often laptops have special drivers/tricks in windows  that are tweaked :( hard to do that in linux.
<b0ot> jrib doesn't partimage just do 1 partition, and doesn't ubuntu have multiple paritions?
<Dr_Willis_> alisalaah:  my laptop gets more life in windows also.. it has a 'eco' mode that really throttles stuff down.
<mikelietz> nobody else has dvd problems where only some movie DVDs show up in the file manager? (even after installing libdvdcss2?)
<saatanaperkele> Is there a good way to control my computer usage in Ubuntu? I clearly lack self dicipline and I need to prepare myself for an exam. I mean could I schedule some annoying popup alert + annoying sound to pop every ten seconds or so when the clock hits 23:59 for example? :)
<Dr_Willis_> b0ot:  you  can easially backup/restore  partitions. you dont have to do the whold drive at once.. in fact its often easier to do it one partition at a time
<alisalaah> Dr_Willis_, there was a lot of Asus branded "junk" that came a long with it, especially performance and graphics tweaks.. is there an easy way to import and emulate them? such things like WINE may not do it but something similar
<Dr_Willis_> b0ot:  theres no real need to  'backup' your swap partition thats on a hard drive. for example.
<jrib> b0ot: well sure partimage works on partitions, but you can use it more than once.  Also, a default ubuntu install will only have 1 partition unless you set it up differently (which doesn't matter anyway in light of the first point)
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: you just need to control yourself, there is no real other method, ubuntu can't help you with that
<Dr_Willis_> alisalaah: i doubt if wine is going to do it.. for a great many reasons..
<b0ot> hmm interesting
<Pumpkin-> saatanaperkele: Put "shutdown" in cron
<adamthehack> is there any one experience use Gnacktrack
<Dr_Willis_> !info gnacktrack
<ubottu> Package gnacktrack does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis_> whats gnacktrack?
<ikonia> adamthehack: we don't support that distro here
<saatanaperkele> ikonia I actually disagree with that, in Windows I got good results from "at shutdown -s 23:59" or something similar
<lazukars> Can anyone help?
<saatanaperkele> Pumpkin-: okay, I'll check this cron thing out
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: ok, you can set up a cronjob to shutdown at midnight, but there is nothing to stop you disabling that, so it's back to self control
<adamthehack> any one can solve the problem with ISO Gnacktrack?
<b0ot> Dr_Willis_, but for my current problem... basically I am going to have to format my blank drive and create a swap partition and then copy all my files from my network share into the main parition I create?
<ikonia> adamthehack: stop asking, we don't support that distro here
<llutz_> saatanaperkele: use at in linux too if you liek
<alisalaah> Dr_Willis_, that's why i said "or something similar"
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, thank you for the tip, luckly i have a KVM hooked up =) so thegfx card line says " Intel Corp 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev02)
<llutz_> like*
<adamthehack> why
<r1tz> saatanaperkele: You can use cron
<ikonia> adamthehack: because we only support ubuntu here
<ikonia> adamthehack: not derivitives
<saatanaperkele> ikonia yea but I find even those kinds of little aids helpful :)
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:  ive seen KVM switches cause so many issues in the past...
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: ok, then schdule a cron shutdown at midnight
<saatanaperkele> how do I access this cron?
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: crontab -l or crontab -e to edit
<adamthehack> but it similiar OS with Ubuntu but newest version
<llutz_> saatanaperkele: sudo apt-get install atd && man at
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: you would be well advised to read up on cron
<ikonia> adamthehack: it's not ubuntu, we don't support it, sorry
<gharz> guys, i've been trying to copy disc my ubuntu 8.10 (desktop right click cd->Copy Disc then select copy) but nothing happens... it closes and does not copy the CD. i used Brasero as well but it's the same story. nothing happens.
<Dr_Willis_> adamthehack:  they proberly have their own support forums/channels and web site.
<gharz> any idea?
<saatanaperkele> ikonia allright, I'll find some kind of howto. thanks
<Jason1> I configured opendns this morning and now my connection keeps dropping after 10 or 20 minutes of use. Any tips on how to diagnose the issue?
<Dr_Willis_> adamthehack:  if they dont.. then thats a good reason to not use it.
<ikonia> gharz: 8.10 is dead, you need to move to a supported distro
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, surely shouldn't be the cause of this problem as i consistantly use it with my other computer (currently not hooked up) also running ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> gharz:  you could use dd..
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:  i dont even rember the original problem. :) im running around after a 3 yr old kid...
<gharz> ikonia: i find it easier and faster in recovering files from my window$ pc.
<Guest90630> why does my start menu button not work in Win7 them for JULinux8 ??
<alisalaah> Dr_Willis_,  Will NDISWrapper work for Asus specialty tweaked drivers if i can find them?
<ikonia> gharz: ok, use windows then
<Dr_Willis_> alisalaah:  i doubt it.
<Guest90630> theme*
<Dr_Willis_> alisalaah:  check the forums for that exact make/model - could be theres some tweaks out you can do.
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, oh dear, thank you for lightening up my day that made me chuckle, i can't help you with that one but if you can still help me i'll be very greatfull
<gharz> ikonia: i'm currently using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> Guest90630:  you mean the windows KEY on the keyboard?
<gharz> i don't have window$
<ikonia> gharz: ok, but the version you are using is not supported
<b0ot> histo, I created master boot record, then I created a 115 gigs (of 120 gigs) main parition and now how do I create the 5 gig swap partion?
<adamthehack> ikonia: i already have Ubuntu too version 10 but I wonder that OS can bootable too with ISO seems like booting with FD or ROM not to installed it
<ikonia> gharz: so you need to upgrade to a supported version
<Dr_Willis_> brb.. hes in the fish tank now.....
<ikonia> adamthehack: what part of "we do not support it"
<ikonia> adamthehack: please stop asking
<Guest90630> i click on the start button and nothing happens
<gharz> ikonia: i'm using it to recover files... i have the latest version but it doesn't run on my PC
<ikonia> gharz: define doesn't run on your PC
<gharz> ikonia: that's the problem. my only concern is i can't copy the CD
<r1tz> dd t
<Guest90630> help please
<gharz> ikonia: on the latest ubuntu, it gets stuck after asking if i wanna try ubuntu or install... then that's it. doesn't work.
<ikonia> gharz: does it just hang, can you move the menu at all,
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, right original problem is that ubuntu wont log in to the "desktop screen", after i enter my details to log in the screen goes all pixelated & fuzzy and then it just resets back to the log in screen
<alisalaah> Dr_Willis_, thank you sir
<b0ot> Dr_Willis_, how would I copy my files to a device?
<adamthehack> i got from my friend Ubuntu version 10.10 is there any support of that
<ikonia> adamthehack: full support yet
<ikonia> yes
<Guest90630> nothing happens when i click on the start orb
<b0ot> sudo cp /home/comm/.gvfs/share\ on\ tom-laptop/* of=/dev/sda?
<gharz> ikonia: i can't move the menu. i'm getting this hour cursor.
<ikonia> gharz: there isn't a cursour on the boot screen, or do you mean the desktop it loads after it's booted
<gharz> ikonia: i'm using 8.1 just to copy files from a window$ partition
<ikonia> gharz: 8.10 is not supported
<gharz> ikonia: mouse pointer.
<sllide> window$ >.<
<adamthehack> that kind of version must installed too boot it or just i can create ISO to FD or ROM to bootable with dual OS Seven and Ubuntu?
<ikonia> gharz: mount pointer ? there is no mounse point on the boot screen, do you mean the desktop it displays after ubuntu boots ?
<gharz> ikonia... anyway thanks
<gharz> appreciate it
<ikonia> adamthehack: we don't support custom ISO builds,
<gharz> it just doesn't help me
<ikonia> adamthehack: you can boot from it and run it as a live CD
<ikonia> gharz: if you answer the question we can see if we can get a supported version running
<ikonia> adamthehack: or you can install it
<Johnm> rename u435607 jan_pomni_fb
<Johnm> save
<dehuman> now thats much better, compiz is pretty nifty
<Guest90630> what is the fix for the start button in Win7 theme?
<ikonia> Guest90630: contact the theme maker
<amin> how to correct missing dependencies in comand line
<adamthehack> if I installed it can I make a duall booting with seven or just Ubuntu OS with Live CD
<gharz> ikonia... i'm currently using 10.10... and now i am trying to copy a 8.10 disc to another disc ... copying doesn't work even with brasero... brasero just closes after selecting copy from the option
<ikonia> adamthehack: what is Seven ?
<ikonia> amin: what are you trying to install
<alisalaah> Is there a way to replace Evolution within the Indicator Applet 0.4.6 with GMail Prism or such?
<gharz> i use 8.10 live cd to recover files from a windows partition
<ikonia> gharz: you said you where using 8.10 a minute ago
<Guest90630> well i installed it from JULinux
<gharz> ikonia... please check my previous messages... i said i am trying to copy a 8.10 disc
<venom> hi can anyone help me with kubuntu
<Guest90630> anyways, i thought someone might know whats going on
<Klaus_Dieter> can I transparently compress a tmpfs?
<Dr_Willis_> gharz:  make an image file with dd. then burn the image file to the  disk.
<gharz> i didn't even mention the version which i'm using
<gharz> Dr_Willis_: thanks so much!~
<Dr_Willis_> gharz:  i think i mentioned that earlier. :)
<adamthehack> I means window 7 for OS make a primary and Ubuntu with Live CD to Boot
<Dr_Willis_> gharz:  brasero has been problematic for a long time  i rarely use it.
<ikonia> gharz: ah, I see, my apologies
<dehuman> how do i make it so compiz desktop cube doesn't 'snap' or flip so fast, i want to actually see the windows on the cylinder before selecting
<ikonia> gharz: if you open brasero does it see you have a blank CD in the drive ?
<ikonia> adamthehack: ubuntu supports dual boot with windows 7 just fine
<amin> webmin which need apt-show-versions which is not install because libapt-pkg-perl which is not install because apt-show-versions  is not install
<silverlightning> I have a critical problem with package manager in lubuntu, it is stuck in installation process of restriced packages.
<ikonia> amin: webmin is not supported, you must be getting it from a 3rd party repo
<ikonia> amin: webmin is not in the ubuntu repos
<llutz_> !webmin | amin its not a bug its a feature, forget webmin crap
<Dr_Willis_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<adamthehack> is there any groups Ubuntu at Facebook that I can Join it?
<erkan^> !apidaemon
<ikonia> adamthehack: have a look
<erxyz> Hi, is there any type of NAS that can run any type of Ubuntu so I can use a NAS as a small server and run ruby scripts???
<andreylosev> I killed my notify-osd, how do I start it again?
<ikonia> erxyz: any x86 based box would be a good contender
<Dr_Willis_> erxyz:  theres a great many NAS's that run Linux..
<amin> how get around missing dependencies in shell
<Dr_Willis_> erxyz:  even some of my Media-player box's are running linux. :)
<erxyz> yes, ikonia, but i cant have a "box" running in my doorm, it has to be silent
<ikonia> amin: ubuntu does not package webmin, it must be from an external resource
<Dr_Willis_> erxyz:  customizeing teh OS on them will be the bigger issue.
<adamthehack> Is there any groups that I can join it may I know the link
<ikonia> erxyz: so buy a silent nas box that is x86 based
<erxyz> yes, example of such??
<ikonia> erxyz: google and ##hardware
<amin> yes I know but its dependencies is in repo
<saatanaperkele> "47 17 * * * root echo "test test"" okay I don't see where it got echoed, any ideas?
<ikonia> amin: what repo ?
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: that's not a valid cron entry
<Dr_Willis_> erxyz:  many of the NAS's are using ARM cpu.
<saatanaperkele> ikonia how come?
<Hans_Henrik> with GParted, i wanted to transfer a 40 gb ntfs partition to the end of the drive. it started moving, and about 6 GB done, power failed... and i'd like to preserve as much of the data as possible... any idea what i should do now?
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: because it means nothing to cron beyond the timing
<amin> the main point is how to install libapt-pkg-perl and  apt-show-versions
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: the timing bit is spot on, the rest means nothing
<Aelingil> I'm having a problem logging into ubuntu. I start the computer up and it does not load the "sign in" screen. It drops me into (initramfs). Can anyone help me get back into Ubuntu?
<ikonia> amin: what repo did it come from ? answer the questions
<erxyz> Dr_Willis_, yep, but aren't it possible to use some linux on ARM?
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, right original problem is that ubuntu wont log in to the "desktop screen", after i enter my details to log in the screen goes all pixelated & fuzzy and then it just resets back to the log in screen
<amin> main
<Pici> amin: sudo apt-get install libapt-pkg-perl apt-show-versions
<ikonia> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in maverick
<stevecam> my display is behaving weirdly, part of my screen seems to be shaded and it seems to be related to what windows are open in the background, what is going on?
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, sorry wrong key, are you avaliable now?
<ikonia> amin: it can't be in main as webmin is not packaged by ubuntu
<ikonia> amin: therefore where did it come from ?
<saatanaperkele> ikonia can I schedule a command to lock the screen?
<saatanaperkele> that should get my attention that its time to shut down the computer :D
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: I'm sure you would be able to, something like "xlock"
<ikonia> saatanaperkele: not sure how you'd call the gnome interface to lock the screen though
<silverlightning> what to do when package manager is frozen during installation process ?
<ikonia> silverlightning: that's a worry, are you sure it's froze and not just doing a long task
<silverlightning> well, if it is a very long task then it might be
<Colonel_Panic> Having trouble with pureftpd
<ikonia> silverlightning: there are some big jobs to do sometimes
<Colonel_Panic> "421 Unable to read the indexed puredb file (or old format detected) - Try pure-pw mkdb"
<amin> my dear fellow libapt-pkg-perl is not related to webmin forget webmin
<stevecam> silverlightning, where is it stuck? you shouold see some information in its details
<ikonia> amin: no, you said you where installing webmin and wanted to know how to resolve deps
<Colonel_Panic> no other ftp services running
<silverlightning> the information details show a confirmation page, something with microsoft end user agreement,
<Valaya> Hello everyone
<silverlightning> there is no way to press "OK" or agree?
<amin> i know its dependencies
<ikonia> silverlightning: what are you installing ?
<Luis_> can any one help please? i can't see the desktop on a brand new installation of ubuntu 10.04.2
<ikonia> amin: so what are you actually asking ?
<Colonel_Panic> is this the right place to ask such a question?
<silverlightning> ikonia, restricted packages
<Valaya> Anyone has experience with compiliing drivers for Ubuntu ? need some help :/
<amin> the main point is how to install libapt-pkg-perl and  apt-show-versions which non of these two install becuse of each other
<ikonia> silverlightning: move the windows around make sure it's not behind it (you may need to use the arrows and enter key to select "accept")
<ikonia> silverlightning: it's normally an ncurses based interface that doesn't support the mouse
<ikonia> amin: as pici said, you can do it on one line
<amin> one line solve it?
<silverlightning> it says preparing tff-mscorefonts installer
<ikonia> amin: yup
<amin> yes of course thanks dear hooora
<silverlightning> ikonia, I have I cant find any way to agree or confirm, weird
<ikonia> thanks Pici he got what you where asking, not me
<ikonia> silverlightning: I wonder if you closed the window
<ikonia> silverlightning: I don't have a box to test on
<silverlightning> no, i can't close the window
<Luis_> ikonia, Hi, you were helping me yesterday is there any chance you could help me out further today please?
<silverlightning> well, at least I don't know how
<ikonia> Luis_: I'm about to leave, sorry
<Dr_Willis_> silverlightning:  use tab key to highlight ok and hit enter perhaps...
<adamthehack> can I share my Facebook link in here to make a friend with all of you
<ikonia> adamthehack: no thanks
<ikonia> adamthehack: this is a support channel only,
<triptec> java6-sdk vs sun-java6-sdk?
<Luis_> ikonia, thank you anyway.
<Valaya> anyone has experience with compiling drivers for Ubuntu ? I can't seem to figure out how to compile wireless card drivers (yes, I've searched the net before asking >< )
<Dr_Willis_> Valaya:  the drivers dont have some sort of readme?
<Colonel_Panic> exit
<Colonel_Panic> oops
<Colonel_Panic> hehe
<Luis_> Dr_Willis_, are you still able to help me please?
<BluesKaj> Valaya, which wifi chipset ?
<Valaya> well, they do, but I can't understand shit to be honest, just came from Windows
<Valaya> RTL8185
<Colonel_Panic> Having trouble with pureftpd
<N1k0s> hey everyone, noob here. Just wondering what desktop environment ubuntu uses, KDE or GNOME?
<silverlightning> Dr_Willis, it doesn't work either, but thanks for the tip
<Colonel_Panic> n1k0s Gnome
<llutz_> gnome
<Tri-Edge> gnome
<Dr_Willis_> N1k0s:  kubuntu = kde, ubuntu = gnome
<Colonel_Panic> by default
<zixelex> gnome
<Dr_Willis_> N1k0s:  you can install both if you wanted on the same install.
<silverlightning> I really don't have luck with ubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> but you can use whatever you want
<N1k0s> Gotcha, thx all
<Valaya> I've heard that official Realtek drivers would help increase the signal strength, since mine is uber low and im like 10 meters from router :S
<silverlightning> however, lubuntu runs much more lightly
<Colonel_Panic> xubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> lubuntu is nifty. very good. lacking in some areas.. but thats to be expected  for a 'light' desktop
<silverlightning> ikonia, dr_willis, this means full reinstallation ?
<triptec> what's the difference between suns version of the jre and the one that shows up in the rep?
<silverlightning> *##¤%&/
<Dr_Willis_> silverlightning:  i dont know what your origianl problem is.. i do see lots of people fail to realize to hit 'tab' to accept the eula/other things the pacakge manager can piopup.
<Colonel_Panic> Having trouble with pure-ftpd
<kim_wolf> #$$^%^
<Dr_Willis_> triptec:  one is the iced-tea oss version.. suns is in the partenres repo if you want it.
<kim_wolf> 进来了
<triptec> Dr_Willis_, is it faster or something?
<silverlightning> Dr_willis, I have tried the usual procedure, but package manager seem stuck in the agreement face
<silverlightning> weird
<Luis_> Can anyone please help?
<Luis_> I can't see the desktop after a brand new installation of ubuntu 10.04
<compdoc> Luis_, did you install a 3rd party driver for the vid card?
<Luis_> compdoc, no i haven't just the standard install
<soreau> I was trying something with python2.7 and kinda had to reinstall a lot of packages but now that the system is back to normal, I can't play dvd's with totem anymore even though I reinstalled libdvdread css
<Colonel_Panic> does anybody have any experience with pure-ftp?
<Luis_> compdoc, the video card is an onboard Intel Corp 82815 chipset graphics controller (SGS) (rev02)
<llutz_> Colonel_Panic: just state your problem. if someone can help he possibly will do
<zixelex> Luis_ nay ext video card
<compdoc> Luis_, Ive seen options in the bios for the vid card that dont work well with some OSes
<Colonel_Panic> logging into the ftp server, I'm getting: "421 Unable to read the indexed puredb file (or old format detected) - Try pure-pw mkdb"
<gimpy5612> I'm trying to get Java into FireFox 3.6 on Ubuntu 9.10. I've gone as far as to wipe out ALL java and firefox packages then kill ~/.mozilla, then install FF, install sun-java6 and the plugin package for sun java, but it tstill claims I have no java in FF. If I try to install the plugin within FF, it claims I need it, but already have it so it won't install.
<compdoc> Luis_, is there a manual online somewhere?
<Valaya> Can anyone help me out ? just need some guidelines on what to punch into the terminal ><
<Colonel_Panic> gimpy5612: try asking in #mozilla
<Luis_> compdoc, not that i managed to find, its an old pentium III board with no make written on it
<silverlightning> Dr_Willis, maybe I made it stuck it's self not hitting the correct confirmation keys right away?
<Colonel_Panic> they're really helpful with issues like that
<Luis_> compdoc, it has always worked reliably under windows as a file server and print server at home, i just wanted to make the move to ubuntu - finally
<compdoc> Luis_, then reboot it and enter the bios, and tell me what you see for video options
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to give myself FTP access to the /var/www/ directory, and I can't log in
<Luis_> zixelex, sorry i didn't understand your comment?!
<Luis_> compdoc, will do, just a sec
<Aelingil> I'm having a problem logging into ubuntu. I start the computer up and it does not load the "sign in" screen. It drops me into (initramfs). Can anyone help me get back into Ubuntu?
<compdoc> Luis_, a modern OS on an old board - occasionally it just doesnt work out
<zixelex> Luis_get some cheap video card
<Citizenwarrior> need a bit of help. eth0 and eth1 of my duel 10/100/1000 NIC vanished over night when no one was even using the box... have tried both ports with different cables on different port on my switch and even different networks.  multiple reboots and the output of ifconfig -a is always the same just 'lo' and 'vboxnet0'  where do I start?
<adil_> hi sorry my english isn't very well
<adil_> I need Ubuntu's default text fonts (sequentially or mixed).I'm looking for on the Internet.
<Luis_> compdoc, well there's settings all over the place, should i go through them? i just wish this worked because i only have to set my file and print shares, once they're done it just sits in a cupboard with no monitor mouse or keyboard
<Aelingil> I'm having a problem logging into ubuntu. I start the computer up and it does not load the "sign in" screen. It drops me into (initramfs). Can anyone help me get back into Ubuntu?
<dehuman> citizenwa: try ifconfig eth0 up and then look at dmesg
<dehuman> for the clues
<compdoc> Luis_, how much ram is assigned the video, and what size is the aperature?
<BluesKaj> Aelingil, can you get to a tty prompt?
<Citizenwarrior> dehuman, the output is this 'eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found'
<Aelingil> BluesKaj, by typing tty at the prompt?
<Aelingil> BluesKaj, when i type it in, i get  /dev/console and then pushed back into (initramfs)
<saatanaperkele> does anyone have any idea why this does not work in crontab? "10 18 * * * virtanen DISPLAY=:0 && xlock -mode rain"
<dehuman> citizenwa: check further up in dmesg, around last boot
<harold> hey guys... how to install a manually downloaded driver???
<crlcan81> What is it you call what goes on between grub and splash? where it shows your distro and a loading bar of some sort?
<dehuman> see if you see the card or any errors
<crlcan81> or IS that splash?
<saatanaperkele> crlcan81: yes
<raido> saatanaperkele: crontab requires full path to command
<harold> help
<Luis_> compdoc, Video BIOS cashable - diable, AGP Graphics aperture size - 64MB, On-chip video Window Size - 64MB
<crlcan81> Was thinking it was but I kept having it changed by Ubuntu itself.
<amin> how to establish a ssh tunnel between my pc and a dedicated server for untifiltering
<saatanaperkele> raido oh okay, so /etc/xlock.... right?
<voglster> do we have any openvpn experts here? im having a strange problem where openvpn connects, i can ssh, scp, and ping everything on my remote lan but i cannot rdp or access http resources...
<raido> saatanaperkele: indeed
<saatanaperkele> raido thank you, ill test that
<compdoc> they used to say to make the aperture size twice the size of the vid cards ram
<harold> i downloaded nvidia drivers but when i opened it to install it wont decode.
<xorg62_>  / /quit
<harold> help me installing this *.run file
<compdoc> how about palette snoop? that should be disabled
<Citizenwarrior> dehuman, stand by will read... btw I am losing you in the room sorry it took so long to reply
<AbhijiT> hi guys
<Luis_> compdoc, was that last comment for me? sorry.
<Licuadora> I remember I could download youtube videos from the tmp folder, but I cant no more, where are they stored now?
<AbhijiT> i am running lucid. and i run one video on youtube but that file is not either in /tmp nor in /home/<username>/tmp
<saatanaperkele> raido didn't work :S
<AbhijiT> hgeeelp
<compdoc> Luis_, yes:  they used to say to make the aperture size twice the size of the vid cards ram, and, how about palette snoop? that should be disabled
<harold> i tried by terminal but it says cant open the file. file is intact then why is it not installing??
<jOZe> hola!
<jrib> !nvidia | harold
<ubottu> harold: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Luis_> compdoc, yes indeed it is
<compdoc> Luis_, there should be a setting for the ram assigned. how much ram does the system have?
<jrib> harold: don't install the nvidia driver manually, use System → Administration → Additional Drivers
<amin> how to establish a ssh tunnel between my pc and a dedicated server for untifiltering
<harold> thx jrib
<Luis_> compdoc, the system has 512 of ram
<harold> jrib: is there no way to install manually??
<crlcan81> Ohhk.. this is fun.
<adil_> anywhere don't have a list
<compdoc> Luis_, and the vid card is using 32 megs?
<adil_> please help me..
<harold> i dont want to download again n again
<raido> saatanaperkele: try making file with that command in it and then have cron execute the script
<jrib> harold: there is (and the wiki link tells you how), but it's recommended you use APT
<llutz_> amin: man ssh (look for -D or  -L)
<Luis_> compdoc, well according to the settings i posted a minute ago, it has 64 assigned to it
<harold> alright. will it work with maverick release?
<BluesKaj> harold, make sure the file is in your /home dir , otherwise you have cd to the dir where the file is loacated and do : ./nvidiafile.run
<compdoc> Luis_, Ive seen vid cards freak out when they access bad ram. have you ever run memtest86+ on the system?
<harold> its in download folder in root.
<silverlightning> Ubuntu puts people in an impossible pickle !!!!!
<silverlightning> Linux in general
<harold> so in terminal I tried opening that file but it says cant open file
<amin> you mean ssh -D 8080 user@1.1.1.1
<Aelingil> I'm having a problem logging into ubuntu. I start the computer up and it does not load the "sign in" screen. It drops me into (initramfs). Can anyone help me get back into Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> harold, whatn is the exact file name ?
<harold> BluesKaj:NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.36.run
<gauravsc> hi!!
<crlcan81> Well at least I know why the splash screen's being overridden
<gauravsc> I have a question
<Luis_> compdoc, no i haven't however forgive my ignorance but why would the video card only go crazy when i try to log into the desktop yet the login screen is displayed properly
<crlcan81> the multiple GDMs
<gauravsc> I am running lampp on my ubuntu
<Licuadora> harold, Are you trying to install an nvidia driver?
<saatanaperkele> raido I'm afraid I don't have the sufficient skills to do that :D
<harold> Licuadora:yeah
<compdoc> Luis_, make the aperture size twice the size of the ram assigned to the card. do you think 'On-chip video Window Size' means the ram?
<BluesKaj> harold, move the file to your /home
<raido> saatanaperkele: no skills required
<gauravsc> I am running lampp on my ubuntu at port no 80(default). I have made the port(sudo ufw enable 80 ) .. But its still not visible to my friend remotely while it works fine for me on localhost.?? what is wrong ??
<Luis_> compdoc, i would imagine so, however when i enter that "setting" i only have the option for 32 or 64 and its already on 64 so if i wanted to change it i could only half it anway
<raido> saatanaperkele: make a text file that looks like this..
<compdoc> Luis_, when the vid card starts to access ram is when you'll see it fail if the ram is bad - doesnt matter if its a seperate vid card or an onboard vid card. Ive seen it happen
<djindy> I have a non-journaled hfs+ external hard drive that I use to transfer data from my ubuntu machine to a iMac for work. Recently, it hasn't been mounting as writeable in Ubuntu, and I have confirmed it is still non-journaled. How can I get this to mount as writeable?
<harold> BluesKaj moved to home folder. now?
<BluesKaj> Licuadora, he says file is in his root folder , starnge normally they're in /home downloads if ff was used
<amin> llutz: you mean ssh -D 8080 user@1.1.1.1
<saatanaperkele> raido wait before that, are you sure xlock is in /etc/xlock?
<llutz_> amin: if a socks-proxy connection is what you want, yes
<raido> saatanaperkele: do "which xclock"
<Luis_> compdoc, all makes sence now, do you think that'd be logical step now? to run a mem test?
<saatanaperkele> raido its in /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> harold, is it in /home downloads?
<saatanaperkele> okay let me try the old method again
<gauravsc> I am running lampp on my ubuntu at port no 80(default). I have made the port(sudo ufw enable 80 ) .. But its still not visible to my friend remotely while it works fine for me on localhost.?? what is wrong ??
<sacarlson> gauravsc: well did you setup port forwarding on your adsl router to your ubuntu box ip and served ports?
<raido> saatanaperkele: I assumed you knew where it was
<raido> saa
<harold> BluesKaj: yeah...
<raido> saatanaperkele: lol
<gauravsc> no diddidn't
<gauravsc> please tell me how to do it
<compdoc> Luis_, its always a hardware or software problem. you have to start somewhere to troubleshoot. A driver would be something to look at next, but thats harder to troubleshoot than testing the hardware
<sacarlson> gauravsc: and I'll bet there is really no need for a firewall in your case
<saatanaperkele> raido nah, I'm a newbie :D
<amin> llutz_: I want to pass the filter in another words chang my pc ip to server ip
<Citizenwarrior> dehuman, I have read my dmesg now and although I am no expert at decoding it all, nothing jumps out as an error of any type... It is worth noting for clear communication that the 'output' i quoted you last time wasn't from dmesg it was the return of running ifconfig eth0 at the command line. just wanted to tell you that in case I was unclear
<soreau> I am getting '** Message: Error: No URI handler implemented for "dvd".' and tried installing libdvdcss, libdvdread, totem-gstreamer, totem-xine but nothing works. When I install gstreamer plugins it crashes with "totem: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed." Googling around points to a codecs issue but I have u-r-e and everything I know to install so far
<llutz_> amin:what filter?
<Luis_> compdoc, saying that i just restarted the computer and it quickly goes through that memory check that the BIOS on older systems usually shows and it says RAM 524*** + 1024 OK
<Licuadora> BkuesKaj It doesent matter where it is, as long as it is somewhere, eh?
<saatanaperkele> 25 18 * * * virtanen /usr/bin/xlock -mode rain
<saatanaperkele> 25 18 * * * virtanen DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/xlock -mode rain
<saatanaperkele> neither works :S
<BluesKaj> harold, ok copy and paste this to the terminal : sudo ~/Downloads/./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.36.run
<soreau> mplayer can play dvd's fine but I have no way to navigate the videos. totem just complains about not having a codec or crashes when it gets one installed. Can someone help me get totem working to play a dvd?
<Dr_Willis_> saatanaperkele:  X has some security features that may be stopping it. you might need to use the xhost command as part of your X startup.
<amin> firewall proxy specially configured to ban access to especial domains and etc
<raido> saatanaperkele: what is virtanen
<compdoc> Luis_, so it has more ram? thats bios test doesnt actaully test the ram - its just counts it
<saatanaperkele> my username
<amin> llutz_: firewall proxy specially configured to ban access to especial domains and etc
<saatanaperkele> and when I type xlock or /usr/bin/xlock it works fine on the command line
<Luis_> compdoc, only reason i was quite quick at ruleing out hardware is because the system didn't go wrong or anything i pulled it out for a reinstall, i wanted to get rid of the last ubuntu system in my house.
<raido> saatanaperkele: are you using your own crontab
<harold> Hey command not found
<Licuadora> $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<saatanaperkele> raido gedit /etc/crontab
<saatanaperkele> oooooops
<llutz_> amin: ok, socks-proxy should do. configure your local apps to use it (socks5, localhost, 8080)
<Licuadora> harold and then install it
<Dr_Willis_> Licuadora:  its better to use 'sudo service gdm stop' these days
<Luis_> compdoc, ahh fare enough,. well it has 2 x 256 sticks and i just assumed that the extra bit was the video memory
<raido> saatanaperkele: no, you have to "crontab -e" and your user
<saatanaperkele> yea
<amin> llutz_: just socket or all ex in firefox
<harold> Licuadora the given command was wrong
<harold> can u give it again?
<llutz_> amin: no idea about firefo
<llutz_> x
<raido> saatanaperkele: i meant "as" your user
<BluesKaj> harold, ok,  cd ~/Downloads, then  : sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.36.run
<raido> saatanaperkele: so "virtanen$crontab -e
<compdoc> Luis_, its possible theres seperate memory onboard that is for the video, but it wasnt common
<amin> llutz_: so in network proxy in ubuntu in my pc?
<llutz_> amin: if it supports socks-proxy...
<raido> saatanaperkele: and you should consult the crontab man page,
<harold> "no such directory found"
<jrib> harold: do you understand the consequences of not using APT for the nvidia drivers?  You'll have to maintain the drivers yourself instead of update-manager automatically handling that for you
<BluesKaj> jrib, good point
<Aidar-Nagato> hi, i used gnome, but now i moved to openbox. i'd like to use gnome-screenshot, but it has got sound when i run it in openbox without gnome. how can i turn its sound off?
<saatanaperkele> raido: 29 18 * * * virtanen DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/xlock -mode rain
<amin> llutz_: i did but my browser open no page nothing
<saatanaperkele> no effect, fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
<harold> jrib:why? wont it update DB every restart??
<compdoc> Luis_, I meant it wasnt common for computers back then
<raido> saatanaperkele: you did crontab -e ?
<saatanaperkele> yeah
<Luis_> compdoc, i'm going to rule out hardware (faults wise anyway) while we've been chatting i've restarted the system about 10 times and it consistantly logs in now (no pixelation or screen fuzzyness) however it wont show me the top/bottom applications bars but when i right click the options menu comes up and i can change the desktop background and what-not
<raido> saatanaperkele: take that username out, you dont need it
<saatanaperkele> replace it with * ?
<llutz_> amin: then you'll have to configure that browser to use the socks-localhost-8080
<compdoc> Luis_, set the desktop resolution
<saatanaperkele> raido replace with * or just remove?
<BluesKaj> harold, not the driver from the nvidia website, it's not the same driver as in the repos
<jrib> harold: update-manager will only manage things installed through APT
<amin> llutz_: it is exactly what am i doing
<raido> saatanaperkele:  and why the DISPLAY entry
<raido> saatanaperkele: just remove
<sogeking99> i cant get my ubuntu live usb to boot on my laptop, it just says boot error, but it works on my pc.
<saatanaperkele> raido okay, one minute
<llutz_> amin: and the ssh-connection is established?
<BluesKaj> harold, which nvidia card is it?
<jrib> saatanaperkele: get rid of &&
<saatanaperkele> raido I copied the display thingy from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350264
<harold> ohkay... well then tell me the recommended way.. but it will install the latest drivers right??
<jrib> !nvidia | harold
<harold> nvidia 8400
<harold> @jrib: what does that mean?
<saatanaperkele> 32 18 * * * /usr/bin/xlock -mode rain
<saatanaperkele> nothing
<Dr_Willis_> sogeking99:  ive had some usb flash drives not work on some machines but not others also.. also had a differnt flash drive work on pc #2 but not the first.. i havent seen the issue with my newer machines and newer flash drives however.
<Luis_> compdoc, how do i do that without access to the "system" menu? is there a key combination to bring it up?
<saatanaperkele> this is getting really frustrating to be honest
<jrib> harold: ubottu should shortly chime in with information...
<amin> llutz_: yes and the cerser in shell is blinking
<sacarlson> sogeking99: you might try change the bios settings in your laptop for boot on usb if it has boot from usb disk pick that
<jrib> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Dr_Willis_> saatanaperkele:  does that same command work from the console?
<ResQue> Hey guys, i am having real trobble with live CD, if i install a package either by software center or apt-get install it get about 80% done then just freeze, the app still works but the progress bar does not go any further. can anyone help.
<BluesKaj> harold, 8400 is the same card as I have , the recommended driver in admin hardware is the on to install
<saatanaperkele> Dr_Willis_: yup
<jrib> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> harold: see that link
<llutz_> amin: no idea then
<harold> jrib:watching dat
<Dr_Willis_> saatanaperkele:  thats odd.. it really shouldent. unless you usesd  'xhost' to disable some of the securty features. (or thats how it used to work)
<saatanaperkele> nope, just sudo apt-get install xlock
<saatanaperkele> then xlock
<saatanaperkele> works like a charm
<sogeking99> yeah i tried making usb boot priority but it just gived me 'boot error'
<saatanaperkele> but this cron doesn't want to work at all
<Dr_Willis_> could be xlock is calling some system/service.
<amin> llutz_: any other methods like this to do this job?
<Dr_Willis_> saatanaperkele:  try the same trick with somthing like 'xterm'
<Luis_> compdoc, can i remote desktop into the computer? ie is it possible on a standard installation without setting it up on the computer itself first?
<sacarlson> sogeking99: well if you tried every option of devices in bios you can look at installing plop boot manager
<raido> saatanaperkele: you are missing the "export" in the DISPLAY variable
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:  thers no services setup on a live cd that ive noticed.
<harold> guys i downloaded x64 version of maverick. how to make sure its x64 architecture working on system now??
<Dr_Willis_> raido:  i was just thinking that also. :)
<saatanaperkele> raido isn't that export just the guys username?
<jrib> harold: uname -m
<sogeking99> whats that
<llutz_> amin: vpn/ssh are the only things i use for that purpose
<Dr_Willis_> saatanaperkele:  No.. export is imporntatn.
<saatanaperkele> oh
<raido> saatanaperkele: no
<saatanaperkele> god damnit
<nrosvall> haha I can see at least one finn in here :DD
<Dr_Willis_> saatanaperkele:  without export the child processes dont get the settings
<nrosvall> nice nickname :D
<saatanaperkele> nrosvall o7
<Luis_> compdoc, changing resolution is a good idea if i can access the menu but without the "system" bar is dificult to say the least
<sacarlson> sogeking99: I'm not sure what you presently have installed but plop has many ways to install http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<harold> jrib:it said x86_64 ..??
<jrib> harold: that's 64bit
<guess_who> Hello.
<guess_who> Would anyone here know how to sync iphone with ubuntu?
<sogeking99> i just been using bios boot options
<saatanaperkele> raido okay so half an hour of troubleshooting and I failed at ctrl+c ctrl+v
<harold> jrib i thought then it would say k7
<saatanaperkele> thanks anyways guys :D now it works
<JeffJassky> hey, guys. I'm having an issue configuring PHP and Sendmail. Sendmail itself seems to be working but when I try to send mail using PHP it doesn't seem to send.
<compdoc> Luis_, gnome-display-properties is the app. if you right-click the desktop, you could create a launcher
<Dr_Willis_> saatanaperkele:  if you were running both commands from a script. you wouldent need the export command. but the && is a seperate process.. so i would think 'foo=100 && echo foo' may return nothing for foo. :)
<amin> llutz_: any tricks in ssh -D 8080 method both server or client side?
<raido> saatanaperkele: the best way to learn
<llutz_> amin: nope
<JeffJassky> i'm not an experienced server admin so I'm hoping someone can maybe point me in the right direction
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, no i meant because i can't do much on the desktop as the top and bottom bars are missing i wonder if i could remote desktop into the PC with the problem but because its a new installation and i havent set remote desktop on that system yet i wondered wether it'd be blocked on a fresh install
<Luis_> compdoc, can i remote desktop into the computer? ie is it possible on a standard installation without setting it up on the computer itself first
<harold> jrib:i cant understand this. can you give me a lucid version??
<Luis_> sorry wrong key
<jrib> harold: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers in your menu
<harold> i just want the latest nvidia drivers on system so that i can have all the juice from maverick
<lolzer> is there a way to control the fan speed
<lolzer> ??
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:   does alt-f2 get you a run command? if so try running gnome-panel perhaps.
<sogeking99> not sure i understand what im ment to do with it, am i ment to put it on the same usb as ubuntu?
<compdoc> Luis_, its worth a shot
<llutz_> amin: ssh -2 -N -l user -D8080 host      is what i use
<harold> jrib:that system utility says i have the current version activated. how to know which is it?
<Dr_Willis_> Luis_:  are the panels crashing? or are they juyst hidden ? is another thing to check out.
<Dr_Willis_> bbl
<jrib> harold: then you're fine, use your system
<saatanaperkele> raido true true, learning is painful sometimes though
<saatanaperkele> but yea bye bye, sauna waiting!
<harold> jrib: but nvidia panel says i dont have that driver.
<raido> JeffJassky: ??
<amin> llutz_:could you write a command  for user@1.1.1.1
<JeffJassky> raido: I feel like there's something wrong in my configuration.
<harold> jrib:nvidia x server says : "you do not appear to be using nvidia X driver
<llutz_> amin: ssh -2 -N -l user -D8080 1.1.1.1
<jrib> harold: pastebin the output of: jockey-text -l
<amin> luttz_:no space betweend and 8080
<ruijian> Hi
<amin> ?
<llutz_> amin: doesnt matter
<astra05> what is the gnome applet called that display evolution, empathy, and pidgin messages?
<raido> xorgouney: gwibber?
<raido> astra05: gribber?
<harold> jrib: xorg:nvidia_173 - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<harold> xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<harold> pkg:sl-modem-daemon - Software modem (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<astra-x> raido is that the default one?
<Luis_> compdoc, Dr_Willis, Well i've tryed changing resolution up and down and the bottom task bar magicly appeared but not the top one
<freetz> anyone using awesome with 10.10? i can't seem to get it to actually use rc.lua
<Starminn> raido No it's the Indicator Applet
<raido> astra-x: pretty sure
<Starminn> astra-x: Indicator Applet.
<astra-x> raido: it is indicator,
<raido> Starminn: Yes indeed
<astra-x> Starminn: thanks :)
<Starminn> astra-x: Yep.
<sogeking99> can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  weird.   You using some odd monitor/video card setup?
<Starminn> sogeking99: Depends. Ask and we'll see. :)
<ruffy> does any1 know why im getting permission denied error 13 on mounting a windows share folder to my ubuntu
<sacarlson> harold: well you can see what is running now with sudo lshw  and you should be able to see what will run after the next gdm restart in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aelingil> I'm having a problem logging into ubuntu. I start the computer up and it does not load the "sign in" screen. It drops me into (initramfs). Can anyone help me get back into Ubuntu?
<jrib> harold: pastebin (use http://paste.ubuntu.com) your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<harold> sacarlson:so i should just reboot and new drivers will be up and running?
<Luis_> compdoc, Dr_Willis, the video card is as i mentioned earlier an onboard card on an old PIII mobo (intel corp 82815) and the monitor is a newish but fairly standard LG W1946S
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  crt or lcd?
<Starminn> Aelingil: I can't help, but just for your reference, the loading screen that says "Ubuntu" with the loading bar -- the 'program' is called Plymouth.
<Roasted> This may be a dumb question, but is the Banshee media player open source?
<sacarlson> harold: well that's one option yes, but you might want to take a look first
<Luis_> compdoc, 19" little widescreen LCD
<Starminn> Aelingil: If you're Googling for help, add that to your query and see if it helps any
<sogeking99> i cant boot my live usb on my laptop, which i got just to install linux on. the usb works fine on my pc and the laptop does let me set the usb to top boot priority on bios, but all im getting is 'boot error'
<erUSUL> Roasted: yes
<Luis_> compdoc, Dr_Willis, 19 " LCD
<Roasted> erUSUL, do you know if Banshee has an official support channel? The freenode #banshee is empty
<harold> jrib:I ahve pasted under "harold" poster
<harold> *have
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  well either the panel is there.. and for some reason the system has the wrong res and is not showing it.. or its crashing. i would guess the first..
<Aelingil> Starminn, I can get that far, it does not mount the system..
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  this was not using a KVM switch was it?
<jrib> harold: need link
<erUSUL> Roasted: maybe it is in gimpnet where gtk gimp and many gnome projects have channels
<harold> jrib: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/570656/
<erUSUL> Roasted: check banshee website
<compdoc> Luis_, widescreen is prolly the problem - doubt an old board like that can support those odd resolutions. As you wont use the montior, and only use vnc, dont worry about it
<Roasted> erUSUL, I have. I haven't noticed anything regarding IRC on it.
<raido> sogeking99: You likely have  mistake in building the bootable usb. You shoule redo that process
<jrib> harold: did you just use Additional Drivers now to install the nvidia drivers?  If that's the case, then yes, you need to restart
<Starminn> Luis_ If it's not a laptop just move the whole screen down using the buttons on the monitor. Re-position it.
<sogeking99> but i booted it fine on my pc
<raido> sogeking99: oh
<harold> well as u say. brb
<Luis_> good idea starminn, i'll try that see if it works
<sacarlson> harold: looks like your still on nouveau_drv.so
<Starminn> Luis_: :) But if that works, once you know how to do it you'll probably end up like me. I dual-boot Windows/Ubuntu and Ubuntu needs (out of 100) to be at 54 and Windows at 46. Neither of them are actually center.
<sogeking99> asus does let me install other OS' doesn't it? i bought this just for linux
<andreylosev> is your hdd is mounted as read-only when you're on a livecd?
<raido> sogeking99: yes of course
<Starminn> sogeking99: Brand has nothing to do with it. The vendor can't really control what you do with your hard drive.
<sogeking99> ok so this should definitly be fixerble, some how
<guigouz> wasn't unity the default desktop manager for 11.04 ?
<Tri-Edge> looking to buy a new laptop that is 14" and under and it will be using ubuntu only.  any suggestions on brand?  I know not to use anything with optimus
<Luis_> well didn't work
<Dr_Willis> guigouz:  its supposed to be i have read.
<Starminn> guigouz: The default Desktop Environment, yes. It is also the default for Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<jamesgecko> Tri-Edge, I've had decent luck with Dell
<Starminn> Tri-Edge: Also ood luck with Dell here.
<raido> Tri-Edge: Im a ThinkPad fan, have owned many and all have been great
<Luis_> even if i resize the screen to 640x480 the only thing that i get is the bottom bar back (it goes away once i restart the system)
<Roasted> I'm curious if anybody can shed some light on an issue I'm seeing with Banshee. If I create a playlist on my mp3 player, I've noticed I have to "export" it to the device in order to save it, otherwise the device playlist comes up empty. Okay, fine. But when I plug the device back in, the playlist is gone, but I want to see the playlist so I can add more music to it. Mind you, it doesn't delete from the portable player, just from the Banshee interface when I
<Roasted>  fire it back up.
<guigouz> Starminn: I just installed the alpha 2 here, but it's still running gnome.
<andreylosev> is your hdd is mounted as read-only when you're on a livecd?
<Luis_> the card does support the monitor's rezolution, at least it displays it correctly
<Tri-Edge> jamesgecko, don't like dell customer service but hardware is nice.
<Starminn> Tri-Edge: You can get them pre-shipped with Ubuntu from Dell (and a few others) I'm sure. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell
<guigouz> Starminn: any idea ?
<ruan> im back..reinstalled ubuntu
<Starminn> Luis_: Run in a terminal "killall gnome-panel" and it will restart. FI the bar is truly gone, that'll bring it back.
<Starminn> If*
<jamesgecko> Tri-Edge, Ah. I've never called them. Just make sure the graphics card and network hardware have open source drivers, and you'll usually be fine.
<sacarlson> ruan: you ruaned it
<ruan> yeah its ruaned
<Luis_> Starminn, how do i access terminal without the top menu bar again?
<Starminn> guigouz: Nope. I'm going to ubottu you more info though for a place who WILL know.
<Starminn> !natty > guigouz
<ubottu> guigouz, please see my private message
<Starminn> Luis_: CTRL+ALT+T
<JeffJassky> hey, guys. My server is remote. how do I view /usr/share/doc in my browser? i tried making a symlink to it in one of my document roots but it showed as forbidden.
<Luis_> Starminn, thank you
<xorgouney> raido: wat
<YBinnenweg> Hi guys
<raido> xorgouney: typo, no worries
<Tri-Edge> jamesgecko, yeah using a gateway right now its just not great anymore and too large to carry
<xorgouney> ok
<triptec> hi, libssl-dev doesn't want to install  "libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4) but 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.1 is installed."
<guigouz> Starminn: thanks
<YBinnenweg> I have problems installing ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop
<nm5tf> Dell "customer service" is all in India-at times it is VERY hard to understand their version of English-I once spent 4 hrs on telephone with them-glad it was a toll free number!!!
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, By default, apache won't follow system-links.
<YBinnenweg> It just loops at the purplr screen
<raido> Tri-Edge: I have a X201s in front of me now, 4GB RAM and a Core I7. LED backlight... its a sweet machine
<Luis_> Starminn, flippin genious, and then as if by magic it came back! - let's restart and see what happens
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: Thanks for the info - however it seemed to have followed it. it was just forbidden. does that make sense?
<sacarlson> jamesgecko: I've used symlink in apache before they work fine  ln -s
<YBinnenweg> And when i go to the command line thing while booting the livecd it gives me pretty much errors :S
<Starminn> Luis_: Lol, Super awesome! ;)
<jamesgecko> sacarlson, Dunno; I've had issues with them in the past.
<YBinnenweg> Do i need internet to install ubuntu??
 * Starminn Has had a similar problem as Luis_ before. (Since running that command it fixed it though)
<compdoc> YBinnenweg, only to update it, I think
<YBinnenweg> Hmm weird :S
<Starminn> YBinnenweg: No, but it is highly suggested so you get the most up-to-date of everything and can install some codecs such as mp3, etc. (though you can do that later)\
<sacarlson> jamesgecko: remind you that the priv is dependent on what you link to not what you set the link to
<YBinnenweg> Yes i did
<YBinnenweg> I downloaded the image from the site
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, if it's following the links, you'll need to make sure that www-data has read access to the docs
<YBinnenweg> Burned it
<YBinnenweg> Twice
<sogeking99> how else could i install it without a usb? i have no blank cd's
<YBinnenweg> And it just wont boot
<Luis_> Starminn, is that a permanent fix or just something i'm gonna have to do all the time? also what exactly was the problem to start with - why wouldn't it sort itself after a restart?
<ruan> YBinnenweg: how many hard drives do you have?
<harold> guys.. any command to check the driver version of graphics??
<jamesgecko> sacarlson, just as I was typing that out. =)
<compdoc> YBinnenweg, which image?
<amin> luttz_: could you do me a favor ?
<Dr_Willis> harold:  what driver/video card you using?
<ruan> harold: which vendor graphics card?
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: how would i go about doing that?
<YBinnenweg> Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<harold> nvidia
<YBinnenweg> 3 harddisks
<Dr_Willis> harold:  the nvidia-settings tools tells you  i think
<ruan> YBinnenweg: try set boot priority to different ones
<sacarlson> harold: well sudo lshw is one,  ya nvidia you set dude
<ruan> YBinnenweg: ubuntu can sometimes install grub on the wrong hdd
<YBinnenweg> Well it boots
<Aelingil> Starminn, I can get that far, it does not mount the system..
<Aelingil> I'm having a problem logging into ubuntu. I start the computer up and it does not load the "sign in" screen. It drops me into (initramfs). Can anyone help me get back into Ubuntu?
<YBinnenweg> But it gets stuck after a while
<YBinnenweg> At the purplr screen
<Starminn> Luis_ Honestly I don't know. You'd have to ask somebody more knowledgable than I for that information. What happened to me though (and other people) is upon restart --- every restart the panel stuff would get moved around and I had to rearrange them how I like. That fixed it though. Is it a permanent fix? I don't know, but at least you CAN get it to work now.
<harold> it gives me a driver version which is older...but hardware utility says i have the latest one... but site says tehy have newer releases.. help
<Starminn> Luis_ I remember some other command ubottu has. Lemme find it...
<llutz_> amin: which is?
<Dr_Willis> harold:  the 'latest one' is the latest one thats in the default repos....
<Dr_Willis> harold:  so that makes sence..
<ruan> ubottu knows everything
<harold> Dr_Willis: ohkay...
<Dr_Willis> harold:  ubuntu dosent keep up to date with every new version of  things like that.. every 6 mo it nbasicaly updates everything
<Starminn> !resetpanel | Luis_
<ubottu> Luis_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, I'm not sure it's a permissions issue anymore. by default /usr/share/doc is owned by root and readable by everyone.
<Starminn> Luis_: The bot has more arguments than I gave you (or care to remember) so ti might do a better job. *shrug*
<harold> Dr_willis: then any option that i can add it??
<Dr_Willis> harold:  depending on how things get relaased.. the day a new ubuntu version comes out it could in theory allready have 'old' nvidia drivers.
<Dr_Willis> harold:  i would use the ones in the repos.. unless you have some real need for the updated ones
<Luis_> Starminn, doesnt seem permanent, i just restarted and the panel was gone again but the same command seemed to fix it alright though
<Starminn> Aelingil: I said I didn't know what ot tell you, but was ust letting you know that. Sorry I can't help more.
<YBinnenweg> K
<YBinnenweg> I dismounted 2 hdds
<YBinnenweg> Lets see
<ruan> i just go system > admin > additional drivers and then use current.
<amin> llutz_; go to http://code.google.com/p/webmin-theme-stressfree/downloads/list and give me direct dl link plz thanks
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: any idea what it might be? i've been working on this for 3 hours now.
<BluesKaj> harold, lspci -v | less, look for this :02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 10c3 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) then the last line will show which driver you are running mine is ,Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb . the first one listed is the driver in use , nvidia-current in my case
<harold> Dr_Willis:no need as such but i just installed maverick x64... wanted to see how different it claims and really is.. but seems quite as the older were...
<Dr_Willis> harold:  differnt then what?
<Aelingil> Starminn, yeah i know, sorry i hit the up arrow to re-post my question and hit the last message to you. Sorry about that.
<Dr_Willis> harold:  what sort of major changes were you expecting? :)
<amin> bot
<llutz_>  and give me direct dl link
<llutz_>                plz thanks
<harold> Dr_Willis: visual for firsts
<harold> BleusKaj:i lost u ..
<Dr_Willis> harold:  compiz is compiz... No idwa why you would expect major changes in the eyecandy.
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, Have you tried the "Files Outside the DocumentRoot" section here? http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/urlmapping.html
<calum_> just to clarify, if I have run "sudo ufw enable", by default are all 65535 ports blocked from inbound traffic?
<Luis_> Starminn, i'll try the more complex command now and see what happens
<harold> Dr_Willis: I meant in the benchmarking also..
<vonvon> hi
<Dr_Willis> calum_:  if theres no service running on the ports.. they are basically closed.
<llutz_>  http://code.google.com/p/webmin-theme-stressfree/downloads/detail?name=theme-stressfree-2.09.tar.gz&can=2&q=0
<Starminn> Luis_: Alright. Ubottu knows her (I say it's a she) stuff. Cross our fingers.
<llutz_> amin: ^^
<Starminn> Aelingil: That's alright.
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | calum_
<ubottu> calum_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<YBinnenweg> It starts nagging aboutvmaverick stuff?
<vonvon> how to install driver WiFi Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> vonvon:  depends on your wireless chipset
<calum_> I plan on putting a web server in a DMZ but I want to make sure all other ports are blocked, nothing is running right now
<ruan> you could run a portscan
<llutz_> amin: but still, using webmin is a real bad idea
<Dr_Willis> why put it in a dmz?
<ikonia> calum_: then use the firewall to block all ports apart from port 80
<amin> llutz_; excuse me i didn't want to offend you I am hopeless tunell is not working
<ikonia> amin: you've been told webmin is not supported here
<Dr_Willis> shields up web site befor and after setting up ufw. :)
<sacarlson> calum_: we have more than enuf security on ubuntu you don't need firewalls in my opinion
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: yeah.. i don't really understand how to do it, though.
<llutz_> amin: odd, works here fine for ages
<amin> llutz_; do u know any thing else open source?
<calum_> I'm just funny about activating DMZ on my hardware firewall, in terms of outside attacks
<harold> BluesKaj: tried that command but it wont scroll..duhh... damn..
<llutz_> amin: ssh + vim is all you need to configure servers, imho
<ikonia> calum_: it's a reasonable worry, use the ubuntu firewall to block everything but port 80 and that will be quite tight
<llutz_> !ebox | amin
<ubottu> amin: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<sacarlson> calum_: they will still come in on the ports you have open, apparmor and setup other owners of the files than who runs them
<harold> BluesKaj: tried find.... but it seems nothing like that in there
<calum_> I havent got any ports open at the moment I checked with netstat
<BluesKaj> harold,  lspci -v | less
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, You understand that it goes in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf , right?
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: i put it in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<ubuntu_> I like cheese
<sacarlson> calum_: all the more reason you don't need a firewall
<ikonia> ubuntu_: ok, then take it to a cheese loving channel, this one is for ubuntu support only
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: Alias /usr/share/doc /var/www/vhosts/guruz.us/subdomains/www
<YBinnenweg> Guys wht does the install fail?
<Aelingil> Can anyone help me log into Ubuntu from Initramfs?
<Luis_> Starminn, nop =( loooks like its not permanent, oh well its a nuisance but once its set up the computer tends to sit there for months without doing nothing
<calum_> but don't I need one in case someone scans my box for vulnerable services on port 80?
<ubuntu_> theres a cheese loving channel?
<ikonia> Aelingil: initramfs is not something you log into, ubuntu has failed to boot
<Dr_Willis> Aelingil:  the system is proberly having some big issues if its stoping at the initramfs. when was the last time it actually worked?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: not here
<ubuntu_> where?
<sacarlson> calum_: you just said that you don't have a listiner on port 80 they will see nothing
<ikonia> calum_: I don't understand the problem, you want to block ports, block them, block all port apart from 80 if you are just running a web server
<harold> Blueskaj: there is one but in 01:00.0 vga compatible controller
<ubuntu_> cheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheese
<ruan> a...cheese..loving..channel?..what is this?
<markskilbeck> lol ubuntu_
<maco> ubuntu_: please stop
<Starminn> Luis_: Ah, alright. Well, I'd suggest coming back on here and asking about it in about...oh.... 6 to 8 hours. Some really knowledgable people are on around then -- they should be able to set up a permanent fix if you wish. But for now, just remember the command you ran and it'll work -- albeit only 'sort of' lol
<BluesKaj> harold, and is it nvidia-current ?
<calum_> OK, I'm only going to open port 80. But I will have to keep watch for Apache updates?
<Aelingil> Dr_Willis, It was working yesterday. This morning i went to wake up the computer and it did not come out of "screen saver mode". did Ctrl + Alt + f1 to restart the GDM and it told me it could not do it.
<YBinnenweg> Guuys comeon can anyone help me?
<ikonia> Aelingil: just reboot, see if the problem returns
<Starminn> Luis_: ikonix and maco are pretty good to. See if they can help. ;)
<Aelingil> ikonia, done that, even went to a previous version. still no luck both kick me to this
<harold> Blueskaj:dunno... how to check that... sorry I am pretty naive at this
<sacarlson> calum_: it's the applications you run that are vunerable not apache in most cases
<YBinnenweg> I only get errors
<ikonia> Aelingil: ok, that sounds like a serious issue then, do you get any warnings/errors before it drops to initramfs ?
<YBinnenweg> Plz helpme
<amin> ebox bettrer than webmin?
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, It looks like you've already got something in that directory. Try mapping it  somewhere that doesn't already have php files in it.
<sacarlson> calum_: I've been hacked before I should know
<Pici> !helpme | YBinnenweg
<ubottu> YBinnenweg: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ikonia> amin: just differnt,
<YBinnenweg> It wonteven freakin go past thd purple screen!
<Aelingil> ikonia, I can read some of the errors, they are saying "Mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory"
<calum_> I don't want someone finding a buffer overflow in Apache. Thats all I'm concerned about really
<YBinnenweg> All i get are buffer I/O errors
<ikonia> Aelingil: ok, make a note of them and get a livecd and lets have a look
<ikonia> calum_: a firewall won't help that
<Pici> YBinnenweg: Please re-ask your question on ONE line with as much information as you think is necessary. We can't follow otherwise.
<ikonia> calum_: if there is a bug in apache, you can't stop it being hit beyond firewalling it off
<YBinnenweg> Okay
<ikonia> calum_: if you firewall it off, no-one can use it
<amin> why every body against webmin sth is any thing happened in history/
<harold> Blueskaj:hey can u check this out: I ahve pasted the result here http://paste.ubuntu.com/570667/
<sacarlson> calum_: I think most of that should be fixed but they will always be finding new ways with different apps in php and other
<Aelingil> ikonia, I've got a thumbdrive w/ the installer on it. Should i boot w/ that?
<ikonia> amin: massive security holes, not compatible with distros configs, etc
<ikonia> Aelingil: will it support a live non-install boot ?
<calum_> so would running CGI scripts decrease my server security?
<Aelingil> yeah, it boots up and if i want to install i click i icon on the desktop and then it will install.
<ikonia> calum_: depends on the scripts
<amin> could ebox and webmin install at the same time?
<ikonia> amin: no
<ikonia> that would be very unwise
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, But anyway, I use lighttpd, so I'm a bit out of my depth here. If you've spent 3 hours on it, I'd just give up and copy the entire docs folder to a subdirectory of your site and run chmod on it to give www-data full ownership. ;-)
<sacarlson> calum_: I asume you don't write all your own code that will run in apache,  it maters not what it is writen in
<Aelingil> ikonia, yeah, it boots up and if i want to install i click i icon on the desktop and then it will install.
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: Thanks for the help.. but i'm giving up for now.. i see no end in sight.
<ikonia> Aelingil: ok, lets look at some stuff, but it up
<calum_> I do write some html
<amin> thanks all  thing shell is better but how prepare myself ?
<Luis_> Starminn, thank you for your help and sugestions, i will ask ikonia in a minute
<calum_> I don't write my own server scripts like CGI though
<ikonia> amin: read and learn
<ikonia> calum_: this channel will help you with ubuntu issues, we are getting a bit beyond that now
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: That's what I ended up doing. I spent 3 hours trying to get sendmail to work with PHP.. and every step along the way is like a 30 minute detour that dead-ends.
<amin> mean google?
<Starminn> Luis_: Yep. At least it works now, lol. Good luck. :)
<ikonia> amin: any credible resource
<harold> Blueskaj:yeah it says current, nvidiafb, nouveau
<calum_> ok thanks for the advice
<jamesgecko> JeffJassky, server stuff is hard. I feel your pain.
<Aelingil> ikonia, K, ran Ubuntu from USB. It is loaded into Ubuntu
<JeffJassky> jamesgecko: yeah it's a fairly new thing for me
<calum_> I'm going to go ahead and put the server in the DMZ and hope for the best
<ikonia> Aelingil: first question, are you using anything fancy like raid ?
<Aelingil> ikonia, Nope, I've taken an older computer that had windows on it, formated it, installed Ubuntu on a Fat32.
<ikonia> Aelingil: installed ubuntu on fat32 !!! that is really unsupported
<BluesKaj> harold, did you install the recommended driver in System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers ? because the latest driver on the nvidia site doesn't work on your graphics card, believe me , I already tried it.
<proti> Hello there. I need some help for natty boot problem, is this the right channel or ubuntu-devel is more appropriate ?
<sipior> ikonia: also, perverse :-)
<ikonia> proti: try #ubuntu+1
<YBinnenweg> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my desktop computer. Rightnow only 1 harddisk is mounted. When i use a usb disk to run the live ubuntu version first of all i get this error "glib-warning ** getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" after that it gives me buffer I/O errors. When i try to use a livecd i get the same glib warning and after that i get some stuff about maverick meerkat amd64 restricted which cannot be loaded. Sorry for
<YBinnenweg> typemistakes but im on my iphone.
<harold> Blueskaj:yeah..i did like u said..
<BluesKaj> pothos, goto #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Aelingil:  you mean you installed to a live-cd on a flash drive type setup?
<proti> ikonia: thanks, will try.
<BluesKaj> oops proti , #ubuntu+1
<Luis_> ikonia, when you have a minute if you could give me a hand, i've narrowed my problem/fault down to how to actually fix it, although its not permanent, whenever i restart the computer it goes back to how it was
<Aelingil> Dr_Willis, Yeah i downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 onto a Flash Drive. I plug that into the computer and install the OS from that (onto the Hard drive)
<BluesKaj> harold, then you should be good to go, didyou reboot?
<ikonia> Luis_: one moment, phone
<Dr_Willis> Aelingil:  thats not quiet the same as 'installing on fat32'
<Luis_> ikonia, no worries, when you have a minute!
<Aelingil> no, i formated the hard drive to fat32 then installed ubuntu?
<harold> Blueskaj:yeah i did. I had to manually cause it got stuck dunno why... I am afraid there are still vulnerabilities... is there anyway to check and solve any??
<Dr_Willis> Aelingil: installed using what tool?
<angelkiller> I got a question to answer but i dont know what they want to know...
<angelkiller> the question is Find the log files created during the installation and login. Which files and where are they stored? What do you find in these files (you have to google to find info about
<angelkiller> these log files).
<angelkiller> I think all the logfiles is in /var/log/ and you can view that with logviewer application in system menu. Or do they ask for boot loog and installer directory?
<FloodBot2> angelkiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stianhj> YBinnenweg, tried x86 version?
<sacarlson> YBinnenweg: I wonder if your cpu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Dwade09> what do i type in the terminal to check my video driver see what one i have?
<YBinnenweg> I run wjndows 7 x64
<BluesKaj> harold, what vulnerabilities are you referring to ?
<YBinnenweg> No prlblems
<Aelingil> Dr_Willis, Downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 ISO to my Flash Drive (Thumb Drive). Re-booted the computer and Ubuntu loaded off the flash drive.. I formated my hard drive to fat32, then installed off the Thumb Drive onto the Hard Drive
<YBinnenweg> I alsoran ubuntu x64 a while ago, no prlbmens
<Starminn> Dwade09: lspci is all your cards -- I think "lspci | grep VGA" might find video. LEmme try real quick.
<sacarlson> YBinnenweg: that's software what is your hardware?
<YBinnenweg> No
<harold> Blueskaj:I am referring to unknown ones.. is there any commands or like to see my system is intact and good to go..??
<harold> like windows got scannow utility and else ..
<angelkiller> anyone know what they are ment with that question?
<YBinnenweg> Im really installing ubuntu not in vmware or something
<Starminn> Dwade09: Yeah. "lspci" lists pretty much everything, and "lspci | grep VGA" gives you your video card.
<Dwade09> thanks Starminn
<Dr_Willis> Aelingil:  i would double check the filesystem of your hard drive. Either you got some things confused.. or you are using a feature i thouight got taken out of most disrtos 8+ yrs ago.
<ikonia> Luis_: back, what's up
<sacarlson> YBinnenweg: well did you do an md6sum of the iso file you downloaded?
<sacarlson> YBinnenweg: sorry md5sum
<YBinnenweg> Uhmm no?
<YBinnenweg> But i downloaded twice
<YBinnenweg> Different burns
<ilan_> il y a des francais ?
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Roasted> Can Exaile make playlists in m3u format for use with my Sansa portable media player?
<Pici> !fr | ilan_
<guntbert> !fr | ilan_
<Dwade09> Starminn,  what i type in to see what vid driver i have?
<ubottu> ilan_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sacarlson> YBinnenweg: well you could have just downloaded once and checked the md5sum
<Aelingil> Dr_Willis, I could easilly be saying something wrong. it may not have been fat32 format. I'm still crash courseing my self through Linux
<ilan_> i can speak english
<ikonia> Aelingil: ok, lets get back on track
<ilan_> so
<Luis_> ikonia, so with the help of some other users, we've got my desktop working but not task bars i have to use the following (killall gnome-panel) command to get them working but when i restart they're gone again is there a more permanent solution?
<Aelingil> ikonia, I could not access the hard drive that had ubuntu on it before. I'm restarting to see if i can access the hard drive from my other os (on a different Hard drive)
<Starminn> Dwade09: Something more like this? http://www.ehow.com/how_6893832_do-check-driver-versions-linux_.html
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  are they starting off screen, or crashing would be a good thing to figure out. YOu could start x with nothing but  a terminal and try 'gnome-session' and see if any error mesages show up.
<BluesKaj> harold, open a terminal install mesa-utils , then do glxgears and check the fps at full screen , should be over 60 fps
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  when they do show up. try (as a test) draging them (alt click, and drag) to the sides of the monitor. that way you can see if they are in fact not running when you login
<Dwade09> thanks Starminn  again
<tuzlo> what do I need to add to have a fully emulated Windows system in ubuntu?
<harold> Blueskaj, how to do taht?? i dunno commands..
<Roasted> Can Exaile make playlists in m3u format for use with my Sansa portable media player?
<harold> *that
<Starminn> Dwade09: Sorry I gave you the wrong thing first time. ;) You're welcome
<tuzlo> After I install Wine, do I need to install an OS?
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  also do they fail when you log out/backin? or do they just fail the first time you 'reboot/boot' to the system,
<Dr_Willis> tuzlo:  no.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> harold, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Starminn> !vm | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<patlbs2> me
<patlbs2> you?
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, funny you should  mention error messages because 2 flash up quickly before the login screen appears, one says error - no suitable mode found and the other one i haven't manage to see properly but says something along the lines of error - no such comman "terminal"
<ikonia> Luis_: when you load gnome for the first time after it boots do you have the bars ?
<xrdodrx> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2217 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<tuzlo> OK, whats the best solution, I only need to run one piece of software but will require IE as well
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  sounds liek thy MAY be starting but off the screen..
<tuzlo> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Starminn> Dr_Willis: He tried that already. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  but its hard to tell. You could try  disabling gdm. and using 'startx' from the console.
<harold> Blueskaj:damn some updates are on...
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  then there may be some messages in the console
<Starminn> tuzlo: What piece of software do you wish to run?
<harold> wont unlock
<xrdodrx> can you install windows 7 in virtualbox-ose? :o
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, ikonia, no i dont ikonia, and i will get on with doing the tests you sugested Dr_Willis
<ruan> not sure but i know vmware can run anything
<Dr_Willis> xrdodrx:  I belive so
<Aelingil> ikonia, I cannot access the hard drive that had ubuntu installed. I'm going to try and get access to that hard drive before i continue.
<BluesKaj> harold, do sudo dpkg --configure -a . let the updates finish , then run the other command
<mongy> xrdodrx, yes you can, but you're better off using the new vbox 4.0 which is ose until you install the usb2 extension pack
<Starminn> xridrx: OSE is limited in some aspects. To be safe you could grab the non-OSE from their site.
<ikonia> Aelingil: that's the problem then, if you can't access that hard disk, that explains why it's not booting
<Dr_Willis> vbox has been improveing  all the time. :)
<Starminn> xrodrx: I think it should be fine though. I can't ay either way (also see whan I typo'd your name)
<xrdodrx> mongy, Dr_Willis, Starminn thanks :D
<harold> alright..
<sacarlson> ruan: can I boot my usb flash drive with my virtualbox?
<harold> Blueskaj:can wine run games and Matlab etc??
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  with the non-ose version and it setup right. i belive you can.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | harold
<ubottu> harold: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mongy> you can use usb stick, but you cant boot from them, yet..
<ruan> i havent got any experience with virtualbox as of yet. only wine and vmware
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I'd like to try that
 * Starminn Man, we're just ubottu'ing it out over here.
<BluesKaj> harold, some games i guess , I'm not a gamer
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I have the non-ose version installed
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  i know ive made usb flash drive/disrtos from vbox.. but i dont recall trying to boot from one. :) you could dd it to a image file and boot from that.
<Brock> quick question...when running ubuntu when im playing a game like after about five minutes my computer just turns off...running dual boot with windows doesnt happen on windows
<BluesKaj> !games | harold
<ubottu> harold: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ikonia> Brock: probably overheating
<Chu> Sorry, back again
<Dr_Willis> Brock:  sounds like classic overheating.
<harold> Dr_Willis...app db not found
<Dr_Willis> harold:  that bot factoid gave a web url to the app database..
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | harold
<ubottu> harold: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ruan> i ran a game on wine recently, so yeah
<Brock> haha but i can run games on windows all day...kind of what i was thinking just seemed weird
<ikonia> Brock: windows may control your fans/psu better
<Dr_Willis> Brock:  could be some fans/controls are not working right.
<jimcooncat> gthumb keeps dying on me doing a mass rescale. How would I do this with another tool? Use imagemajick from the command line?
<ruan> but i know good games with linux support
<Chu> I couldn't install 10.10 on EEE PC, so thought I'd install 10.04 and upgrade. Unfortunately despite the clean install, and no other software in, I'm still getting the error when upgrading. Any help, please?
<harold> Dr_Willis:ur command gave : event not found
<Brock> ohhhhh ok....any way to change fan settings in ubuntu
<ikonia> Brock: not if your hardware isn't as well supported as windows
<BluesKaj> !alternate | Chu
<ubottu> Chu: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Pici> harold: Its not a command for your terminal. You need to READ what ubottu said to you here.
<izinucs> with the default theme on 10.10 the Firefox menu items (File, Edit, View, History etc) are black on slightly light black making them almost invisible.  I have not noticed that on other programs or windows.  Is there a fix for FF?
<Brock> ok so just kind of sol
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, ikonia, no the bars aren't sarting "off the screen" they just dont start up at all but after using that command killall gnome-panel they show back up where i left them
<ruan> izinucs: did you hover the mouse over the menu entry?
<harold> Pici: I am on the page. ohkayyy... gotcha...am just in learning mode
<izinucs> ruan: yes.. no change
<ruan> izinucs: oh ok
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: do you know the name of the process for the bars ?
<Dr_Willis> izinucs:  theres always selecting a differnt ff theme.. or ubuntu theme. i never noticed the issue.. but i always pick my fave themes first.
<Citizenwarrior> need a bit of help. eth0 and eth1 of my duel 10/100/1000 NIC vanished over night when no one was even using the box... have tried both ports with different cables on different port on my switch and even different networks.  multiple reboots and the output of ifconfig -a is always the same just 'lo' and 'vboxnet0'  where do I start?
<harold> So does Wine run like a virtual sys inside ubuntu?? wont it hog over resources then??
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  gnome-panel
<ruan> i use lavafox blue
<izinucs> Dr_Willis: hadden't thought of the FF theme .. I'll check that out.. thanks.
<ikonia> Luis_: when you log in open a terminal and do "ps -ef | grep gnome-panel" does anything come back
<Starminn> ikonia: Pretty sure the panel is called "gnome-panel". I told him to run "killall gnome-panel" which is what fixed them but they're still ggoing awya at startup
<Aelingil> Dr_Willis, How about Ext4.. instead of Fat32?
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  could be they are trying to start to 'fast' befor gnome is ready for them. but that would be weird..
<sipior> Citizenwarrior: have you confirmed that the card is not dead?
<Chu> Hmm, alternate... Okay, thank you for the help! But is there no way to fix the upgrade problem?
<ikonia> Aelingil: that is the correct file system, can you see you're disk yet ?
<Dr_Willis> Aelingil:  ext3/4 are the normal filesystmes used for a Linux install these days
<Aelingil> ikonia, i can see it, but i cannot access anything on it.
<ruan> asking ubottu the difference between ext3 and ext4.
<ruan> !ext
<Dr_Willis> Aelingil:  mount it with the proper options, or use root privalages to access it.
<guntbert> harold: wine is no virtual OS, its a collection of libraries
<ruan> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Citizenwarrior> sipior, no I have not, what i have done is boot from a Backtrack live disk and it didn't see the NIC either, so I am starting to think it is dead, but wanted a more knowledgeable opinion
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, ikonia, should i get the output of that command before or after running killall gnome-panel or does it not matter?
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  check the ext4 wiki page. theres good info on it.
<ruan> !ext4
<Starminn> !botabuse | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  if you want to be lazy. :) you could make a gnome startup item that sleeps for 10 sec. then runs killall gnome-panel.
<Aelingil> ikonia, I am in the Disk Utility from Ubuntu. Anything i try to do w/ accessing that hard drive i get the error: "Devise is busy. There is already a job running"
<Chu> Ah, I guess I'm out of time. Anywhos, I'll try the Alternate CD. Thank you again for the tip.
<sipior> tizenwarrior: might simply be a bad connection; easy thing to check. are the link lights on at all?
<harold> guntbert:so will it install or run directly through memory?
<ikonia> Aelingil: it's probably already mounted, do you see it on your desktop ?
<sipior> Citizenwarrior: check that the card is properly seated first.
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, lets have a go at sorting it out properly but that did cross my mind, if no luck in a min i'll ask you for some directions on that one ;)
<Aelingil> ikonia, nope, when i click on it, it does not send it to the desktop like the other hard drives.
<guntbert> harold: sorry, I didn't follow your problem, did you ask in #winehq already?
<Citizenwarrior> sipior no lights on the box, on either port, have tried multiple cables, have tried two networks (one restricted and one that will give an IP to anyone), no joy on any of these trys... also maybe worth noting is I have also tried different ports on my switch
<Aelingil> ikonia, When i view SMART data: it shows the self test failed. and there are 50 bad sectors on the hard drive.
<Citizenwarrior> sipior, it is an integrated card
<sipior> Citizenwarrior: i guess the good news is that ethernet cards are one of the cheapest components to replace :-)
<sipior> Citizenwarrior: assuming you have a spare slot, of course.
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, ikonia, the silly computer wont recognize the straight "/" in your command ikonia, i thought the key combo to use it was ctrl+alt+ key before "1" right ?
<harold> can i override the constant authorization popups..??
<BitWraith> what programs need to be running for package update notices to appear?
<Citizenwarrior> sipior yes I have a free slot, just wanted to make sure I have covered all the bases before I spend any money
<BitWraith> I'v replaced my WM/DE, and I don't think the right programs are running yet.
<sipior> Citizenwarrior: sure, of course.
<sipior> Citizenwarrior: might be worth having a look at the board to see if there's any obvious damage.
<alfredo_> come faccio a vedere la lista dei miei device audio???
<Pici> !it | alfredo_
<ubottu> alfredo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daveguy> I have a question about sound on an Intel Classmate machine. Could anyone help me?
<sacarlson> harold: you mean for sudo?  you can add no password for a user in sudo
<alfredo_> sorry... how can i see the list of my audio devices?
<Citizenwarrior> sipior yea will do that now...
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  the | is above my enter key....
<Starminn> !details | daveguy
<ubottu> daveguy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<harold> well yeah i am on maverick so it means sudo right?? sacarlson
<corsten> /j wanskgh24
<daveguy> ubottu: Running UNE 10.10 on an Intel Classmate. Sound works fine, but when headphones are plugged in, the main speakers do not cut out. I have teachers having fits because of this.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, ikonia, i've worked it out, i've used pate bin to paste the output, i hope this is how you're supposed to use it, paste stuff on there and then give the link to people, anyway the output is on this link http:/paste.ubuntu.com/570682
<krycek> i have problems instaling The Microsoft .NET Framework version 2.0, has any one manage to install it?
<Dr_Willis> daveguy:  ive seen variants of the 'speakers do or dont work when headphones plugged in' or the reverse. - You may want to check the forums. Ive never seen a definitive 'quick' fix.
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  i dont even rember the original problem. :)
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<daveguy> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll have a look there. Dang, I was hoping for a quick fix!
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, top/bottom task bars dont show up when the system starts
<alfredo_> how to list audio devices  devices? does anyone have the command for this?
<CoreWar> Is there a way to open files on different workspaces ? For instance "gvim f1; gvim f2" with f1 opening in workspace 1, and f2 in workspace 2 ?
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, i have to run killall gnome-panel everytime i start up
<sacarlson> harold: you can add:   yourusername    ALL=(ALL) ALL   in the sudoer file using visudo
<krycek> i used winetricks and tried too install The Microsoft .NET Framework version 2.0 on ubuntu 10.10, it give me a typical windows error where u send or not send...
<harold> Processes ask for authorization every now and then. its annoying as i am the only user. is there any way to overcome this?
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  i would havge made a startup script to automate that.. and moved on by now. :)
 * kirilos_AwAy is away: Gone away for now
<daveguy> Luis: I have to do that too at home! Not every time, but at least half!
<harold> sacarlson:i dont know how
<harold> whats visiudo
<krycek> yey..\
<sacarlson> harold: it's the command that enables you to edit the /etc/sudoer file
<sacarlson> harold: try man visudo
<rockman125> hi guys do u know what happened to my server? all files i try to execuse says not a binary executable?
<harold> sacarlson:ohkay.. tell me again
<maco> rockman125: partition mounted read-only?
<rockman125> i can create files no issue
<harold> i entered man visudo. now what to override authorization popups??
<Luis_> Dr_Willis, i'm up for that, how do i go about it please?
<daveguy> Dr_Willis: seems like kind of an inelegant solution, write a script to kill gnome-panel every time?
<sipior> rockman125: what does "/bin/mount" show for flags on the filesystem in question. and what does "file /usr/bin/<program>" return for the things that won't run?
<sacarlson> harold: is your screen so small you can't see the line 10 lines up? (12:49:36 AM) sacarlson: harold: you can add:   yourusername    ALL=(ALL) ALL   in the sudoer file using visudo
<Luis_> it is, but i spent 3 hours here last night and its on the way to 4 today i just need it done =/
<SirVendetta> hola
<Starminn> Luis_: (Yeah, I've been Googling for a while now and everybody seems to do the same thing -- startup script.)
<SirVendetta> alguien que hable espanol?
<harold> sacarlson:its not that man. i souldnt understand the lines...
<harold> *couldnt
<WalterBishop> Is it unsecure to use an ssh public key without entering a password on it?
<sacarlson> harold: man it the manual to any command you need to learn
<Luis_> Starminn, how do i easly create a script to automate it?
<sipior> WalterBishop: generally, yes, although it's a surprisingly common practise
<rockman125> hi sipior , it says rw
<harold> sacarlson:ohkay..thanks.. but where do i add those lines??
<daveguy> Starminn: I changed themes once and it helped for a while, but now it's doing the same thing again. Could it have something to do with the theme?
<maco> WalterBishop: no password means if someone gets access to your hard drive they can use the key. if your hard drive or your home directory are encrypted though, its not so bad
<Starminn> daveguy: Change the theme and try to replicate. Try different themes. :)
<sipior> rockman125: and file?
<sacarlson> harold: I guess near the top as seen here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505447
<Starminn> Luis_: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Dr_Willis> daveguy:  if it works...
<Luis_> Starminn, i'll go through that thank you again
<Dr_Willis> daveguy:  altenratively perhaps delaying  gnome-panels starttup till a few sec later.. may work. but ive no idea how to do that.
<rockman125> sipior: its behaving real confused, when i try to run ls it says unrecognised option `human` try ls --help
<mix22891> how do i uninstall program?
<daveguy> Dr_Willis: Okay, thanks again for your help!
<sipior> rockman125: does "ls --help" return normally?
<Starminn> mix22891: Applications->Ubuntu Software Centre-> Find the program -> Remove
<sipior> rockman125: also, what does "alias ls" say?
<ruan> mix22891: depends where you installed it from, but ubuntu software centre should work
<mix22891> <Starminn> ty
<rockman125> sipior: no it returns same error
<Starminn> Luis_: Yep. SO you're really just writing a bash script and telling it to run on startup. Never done it before though, personally, and I've always wanted to know how so it's fun for the both of us. :)
<sipior> rockman125: and the output from alias?
<rockman125> alias ls=`ls --human --color=always`
<rockman125> :(
<sipior> rockman125: well there's your problem...
<rockman125> how come this all happened itself
<sipior> rockman125: what does "file $(which ls)" report?
<Starminn> mix22891: You're welcome.
<BajK> I want to upgrade to the 2.6.38-4 kernel in the ubuntu kernel ppa, do I need to take any precautions for upgrading? especially because I use the nvidia proprietary driver on my machine. it worked flawlessly on my notebook with intel graphics but what do I need to watch for here?
<simon__> actualize de 10.10 a 11.04, pero por alguna razon tengo unity 2d(tengo una tarjeta de video integrada de 128mb que corre perfectamente compiz)
<Dr_Willis> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Starminn> !es | simon__
<ubottu> simon__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> is the default ls alias here.
<sacarlson> rockman125: it might be what it's get set to in your ~./bashrc file
<Luis_> Starminn, i wouldn't exactly call it fun i'm about pulling my hair out, why something so easy ends up being so complicated!
<Dr_Willis>  color=always can cause issues
<simon__> sorry, i made a mistake
<simon__> i updated to 11.04  from 10.10, but i have unity 2d(i have a video card of 128mb)
<Dr_Willis> Luis_:  at least there are work arounds.. just a question.. you have updated/upgraded your system recently? its possible its a known bug that will/has been fixed.
<Starminn> Luis_: Well when it happened to me I fixed it then shortly after I tried to change my mouse cursor. Ha!! Not doing that again. WOund up doing a full reinstall after it screwed over my entire graphics rendering abilities. (Err... my machine's graphics rendering abilities.)
<Starminn> Luis_: Anyway, point being it seems completely random. It's not happened even once on this install.
<sacarlson> Starminn: maybe you should create a spare user you can login to next time if you break another one
<mix22891> i can't understand how can i .zip file
<rockman125> it says unrecognised option `--human` again, bear with me mny connection to server is slow
<rockman125> sipior*
<Starminn> mix22891: .tar .gz. tar.gz .bz2 .tar.bz2
<zamba> how can i get mp3 support in vlc?
<Starminn> mix22891: Windows has .zip and .rar. Linux has all the oens I mentioned.
<mix22891> i see
<Starminn> zamba: Installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Luis_> i see, well thank you very much for all your help this afteroon i'll give up for today
<vladikoff> is there a way to change these: http://gyazo.com/e88f755c677aeb4804e79ef8e12be644.png to a normal path view?
<riboflavin> hi
<rockman125> even ssh and other basic services not running on server due to this issue :(
<sipior> rockman125: you included the "which" command, right?
<mix22891> so how do i .tar file?
<Starminn> Luis_: Good. Take a breather. Linux can be bad for your health when something bad happens. ;)
<mix22891> please
<rockman125> i typed like this
<rockman125> file $(which ls)
<sipior> rockman125: and what does "which ls" say?
<Starminn> mix22891: right-click the file(s)/folder(s) and hit "Compress..."
<zamba> Starminn: ok, but i definitely will now :)
<riboflavin> do i need to partision my hard drive to install ubuntu?
<vladikoff> mix22891, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-268887.html
<Lasse1> hey guys
<Aikar> riboflavin: yes but ubuntu will do it for you, just drag a block to change how much space to give to ubuntu, and itll do it all for you
<rockman125> sipior: it says >> alias ls='ls --human --color=always' /bin/ls
<Starminn> !codecs > zamba
<ubottu> zamba, please see my private message
<Lasse1> do u know some cool apps??? :D
<sacarlson> mix22891: you might be able to just right click in nautilus and select compress
<sipior> rockman125: do "unalias ls" to get rid of this garbage. or just, "file /bin/ls"
<Lasse1> do u know some cool apps??? :D
<Starminn> !ot > Lasse1
<ubottu> Lasse1, please see my private message
<riboflavin> is ther a way to install without  partision?
<sacarlson> mix22891: if compress isn't seen in the list with right click then you will need to install fileroller or something like that
<Starminn> !wubi | riboflavin
<ubottu> riboflavin: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<riboflavin> if i dual boot will it slow down my performance  ?
<Aikar> no
<Aikar> only 1 os is loaded at a time
<Starminn> riboflavin: Nope, not in the slightest bit.
<Aikar> dual boot just lets you select which os to boot
<Aikar> w/o dual boot your bios still "selects an os" but you only have 1 so it immediately selects it for you
<Starminn> riboflavin: Dual-booting is more efficient by quite a bit than not dual-booting. ;)
<Lasse1> plz can u say some cool apps for me??
<Starminn> !ot | Lasse1
<ubottu> Lasse1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<riboflavin> ahh i see
<stianhj> Lasse1, photostory
<Aikar> and i was warned to not use wubi heh, it was painless to install dualboot anyways
<sipior> Lasse1: "man" is a pretty cool app.
<riboflavin> so wth is compriz fusion?
<Lasse1> what is man?
<Starminn> Aikair riboflavin: Right, Wubi *really* isn't preferred.
<Lasse1> "man"
<Starminn> Lasse1: In Terminal, type "man <command>"
<Lasse1> !sipior: what is "man"
<sacarlson> Aikar: if you install with wubi don't try to upgrade,  good chance it will break
<Pici> !man | Lasse1
<ubottu> Lasse1: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<puzo> oposite of 'woman'
<rockman125> sipior ls worked now, what about ssh httpd and mysql etc?
<Starminn> puzo: :)
<Aikar> sacarlson: im not using wubi, someone said it to riboflavin above so i was saying prolly shouldnt use wubi lol
<sacarlson> Aikar: I should say don't try to update
<sipior> rockman125: are each of these aliased as well? has someone been playing a prank on you?
<Lasse1> ubottu? are u from ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aikar> Lasse1: thats not a person
<Starminn> !ubottu | Lasse1
<ubottu> Lasse1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sipior> rockman125: what does "file /usr/bin/ssh" say?
<mix22891> <sacarlson> thanks alot for your help
<sacarlson> Aikar: oh I agree I wouldn't use it, not sure who it was
<rockman125> how somone can do this when the server is not with anyone
<Pici> rockman125: What?
<mix22891> linux more fun then windows
<CoreWar> Is there a way to open files on different workspaces ? For instance "gvim f1; gvim f2" with f1 opening in workspace 1, and f2 in workspace 2 ?
<Aikar> im excited to see what 11.4 is bringing with Gnome 3
<rockman125> sipior also after typing, i get a message "Display all 1927 possiblities? *y or n)
<mix22891> bye all
<Starminn> Aikar: I thought Natty was using Unity. That, and it's not called GNOME 3 -- it's called GNOME Shell if I am correct.
<ikonia> rockman125: type "uname -a" and show me the output
<kayleigh> I have a question re: Ubuntu 10.10 installed side by side with Windows7...
<ugmg> hi. i installed u desktop 10.04 but i try to apt-get update give error  connection timed out unable to connect ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main packages and the last one is index files failed to download
<ikonia> kayleigh: ask it then
<sipior> rockman125: that probably just means you hit "tab" by mistake. what is the output of the file command i mentioned?
<ikonia> ugmg: you are using a 3rd party PPA that it can't get to, remove it
<Aikar> lol, so dropping the ver # for the word shell? seems odd, but i was seeing it referenced as gnome 3 still in some things and i see "GNOME 3 Stack" in my sources list too
<brontosaurusrex> ubottu: Mod-H264-Streaming
<ikonia> Aikar: 11.04 is discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1 please, not here
<rockman125> it says ELF 64-bit LSB shared object
<Pici> Aikar, Starminn: Natty discussion is offtopic for this channel, please use #ubuntu+1
<ugmg> ikonia, ok
<Lasse1> what's "photostory"
<rockman125> sipior : and in end it says stripped
<ikonia> Lasse1: in what respect
<kayleigh> thank you. I installed Ubuntu last night and today when I went to boot it up it came up with a BIOS-type screen, not the GUI interface I expected. I don't know why it's doing this
<sipior> rockman125: that's encouraging. you're running a 64-bit system, i hope? what is the output of "uname -a"?
<Lasse1> i asked for some cool apps and some1 sayed "photostory"
<ikonia> Lasse1: ask them
<sipior> Lasse1: look, this is a help channel. and you're not helping.
<Starminn> Lasse1: Again, it's off-topic. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sipior> Lasse1: if you have a question about ubuntu, now's the time for it.
<rockman125> sipior: -bash: /bin/uname: cannot execute binary file
<izinucs> kayleigh: bios type screen? but not the actual bios screen? Did it say Grub> so something?
<kayleigh> yes, the word Grub was involved
<ShishKabab> When trying to do 'cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdb1', I'm getting the error 'device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument'. dmesg says http://www.pastie.org/1594788 and Google doesn't tell me anything useful. Does anyone have an idea what's happening? (Using Ubuntu 10.10 by the way).
<kayleigh> I dont know the difference between the
<sipior> rockman125: interesting. and "file /bin/uname"?
<izinucs> kayleigh: do you have multiple harddrives installed?
<kayleigh> "actual" bios screen
<kayleigh> yes I do
<kayleigh> one external and the internal
<ugmg> ikonia, now it say  failed to fetch form archive.ubunut .com
<ikonia> ugmg: ok, then either your network is down or your dns resolution is not working
<elfranne> i am looking for someone that can give me a hand for configuring samba, because i am apparently too stupid to figure out how to make it works
<izinucs> kayleigh: ok.. what happened is the boot loader (grub) was installed on the wrong drive.  Should be a fairly easy fix.. I'll have ubottu send you a link/how to.  ubottu is a bot.
<ugmg> it's WIFI 45MBS
<ikonia> ugmg: that doesn't change what I just said
<izinucs> !grub2 | kayleigh
<ubottu> kayleigh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: is this for a full root encryption?  I just setup one in virtualbox 2 days ago
<ugmg> ok itry diff conn
<ugmg> thx
<kayleigh> how do I know if I need the first or the second one? I'm sorry I don't know how to direct a message directly at you
<izinucs> kayleigh: read even the link for redoing grub after windows.
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: It is an external usb drive.
<rockman125> sipior: corrupted section header size :-<
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: I want to have a backup there.
<brontosaurusrex> any recent/valid guides on how to setup lighttpd or apache with h264 streaming mod?
<izinucs> kayleigh: read both.. it's ok to install grub to *all* your drives if needed.. doesn't take up space and ensures that you get it in the right spot.
<sipior> rockman125: starting to look like filesystem damage...what were you doing right before the problems started? is this a new install?
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: but you used lvm?
<izinucs> kayleigh: ah.. another easy fix is to change the drive boot order in bios.. try that first.
<elfranne> i am looking for someone that can give me a hand for configuring samba, because i am apparently too stupid to figure out how to make it works
<kayleigh> I have no idea how to do that or what that means.
<rockman125> sipior: nothing, i just logged into ssh and found that commands were not executing, so i just rebooted it properly from there
<sipior> rockman125: but how long has the machine been running this install of ubuntu?
<ikonia> rockman125: does "ls" work on the system
<Aikar> elfranne: server or desktop?
<rockman125> sipior: no its 2+ years old install and everything seems in good condition though, its a server on 1gbps line
<Aikar> elfranne: if using desktop, just right click/properties on said folder in Nautilus and go to Share tab. itll do it all for you
<kayleigh> sweet heavens I have no idea what I've gotten myself into. I feel like I can do some damage if I go messing around with things I dont understand!
<sipior> rockman125: first thing i would do now is verify the status of your backups.
<sipior> rockman125: just in case.
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: No. It's just one big primary partition. Could it matter that it's formatted as NTFS?
<Aikar> kayleigh: long as your command doesnt start with sudo you likely wont do damage ;)
<izinucs> kayleigh: when your computer first starts there is a beep at one point.. hit the Delete or F12 or F2 key (computer depending) and it will take you to the bios screen .. in there will be menus and an option to list the "order" the machine uses to look for a boot device.. typically the cdrom/dvd is first then a harddrive then sometimes your secondary harddrive. swap the positions of the harddrives.
<rockman125> sipior: i have backup
<sipior> rockman125: is the machine easily accessible to you, physically?
<sipior> rockman125: ah good, that was the right answer :-)
<reidar> Hi people. Im trying to get this oldpc to work and ubuntu is doing fine aparte from 1 problem. The wificard is not working. its a sitecom WL-140 and i followed this instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-945299.html but its not working. Ive googled but i cant find more guides to workon. Anyone here has experience with this?
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: well I'm not sure but I wouldn't use ntfs in linux
<rockman125> sipior: no, i am on lara consolve, machine is in germany, i am in india
<elfranne> Aikar : server
<Aikar> elfranne: lol maybe cheat and install nautilus on server and use X11 Forwarding? :P
<kayleigh> Aikar, I dont know what sudo is so I guess thats good?
<sipior> rockman125: you might ask the hosting company to have a look. also, check your log files for disk errors of one stripe or another. 
<elfranne> Aikar :  i just want 2 simple things but apperently no one can tell me what is did wrong with my conf files
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: No, that's why I'm trying to format the partition with LUKS and will then create an ext3 partition on top of it.
<rockman125> sipior is it done by some rootkit or so? why its like that see ls was aliased when i didn't do anything and these executables?
<Aikar> elfranne: sorry i dunno how to manually config it myself, havent had need for samba on my server,
<kayleigh> ok Im going to try this boot order thing, brb
<elfranne> Aikir : no i want to know how to do it
<AzizLight> is there a way to hide the titlebar in urxvt?
<sipior> rockman125: a rootkit doesn't seem too likely, but i suppose it's a possibility. the ls alias is a bit weird, and i would definitely ask the hosting company to look into it.
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: well I'm not sure this will help but it might at least show you what you might need to have http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-encrypted-partitions-over-lvm-with-luks
<Dr_Willis> AzizLight:  if using compiz. i think you can on a per window type setting.
<izinucs> !samba | elfranne
<ubottu> elfranne: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rockman125> sipior also, httpd, ssh and everything was running before reboot
<Dr_Willis> elfranne:  the samba-doc package has several books on samba included in it.  if you want to learn all about it in detail
<rockman125> sipior, ok, do you think they might be able to fix this?
<reidar> i people. Im trying to get this oldpc to work and ubuntu is doing fine aparte from 1 problem. The wificard is not working. its a sitecom WL-140 and i followed this instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-945299.html but its not working. Ive googled but i cant find more guides to workon. Anyone here has experience with this? lspci gives me this -> http://pastebin.com/HYtZr0mZ
<sipior> rockman125: can't hurt to ask.
<Aikar> Simath: that ls alias looked common, i have alias ls="/bin/js --color=tty -F -a -b -T 0 -H" to default ls to have colors and -a
<sipior> rockman125: if nothing else, they can restore from backups and get you running again.
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: or maybe this would be closer http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/
<rockman125> surething, i will ask them and will report you soon, ty bro :-)
<rockman125> sipior: yes but i don't like hassle of new install and then restore backups, its pain to setup webserver etc again :(
<carl-> "fel hittades vid kontroll av diskenheten" .... "m för ... s för att hoppa över montering ... i för att ignorera ... och sen "för att försöka korrigera felen"  detta kommer upp på min mors uppstart av ubuntu
<carl-> hon kan inte se vad som står att man ska trycka för att korrigera ..
<carl-> och jag kan bara hjälpa henne över telefon ..
<jrib> !se | carl-
<ubottu> carl-: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<carl-> någon som kan assistera mig och ta reda på vilken bokstav man ska trycka :)
<BajK> how can I send a broadcast message similar to the one that shutdown triggers? the message is shjown in kde as well and everytwhere
<carl-> oooh sory
<user> 29
<user> geia sas
<kayleigh> ok I tried the boot load order thing and pressed f12 and del and I got nothing
<kayleigh> when I tried to start Ubuntu it asked for my login, then password and at the top it said Ubuntu 10.10 tty1 and then kayleigh@ubuntu :-$ or something
<nroy1> Hi! I'm currently installing ubuntu 10.10 from live cd, and I specifically told it NOT to download updates while installing, but it seems that the installer is downloading anyway. So, is this a known bug or something?
<Aelingil> ikonia, Thank you for your help previously, i'm going to have to wait till this self test is finished before i can access the hard drive. If i can i'm going to format it and re-install Ubuntu.
<Aelingil> Dr_Willis, Thank you for your help previously, i'm going to have to wait till this self test is finished before i can access the hard drive. If i can i'm going to format it and re-install Ubuntu.
<jrib> nroy1: check bugs.ubuntu.com to see if it's a known bug
<izinucs> kayleigh: so the drive switched worked sort of?
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: That's what I normally do. Is it normal that dm-crypt doesn't show up in lsmod?
<andreylosev> how do I restart my notify-osd after killing it?
<kayleigh> no, I was unable to bring up any kind of change to switch the drives
<reidar> Hi people. Im trying to get this oldpc to work and ubuntu is doing fine aparte from 1 problem. The wificard is not working. its a sitecom WL-140 and i followed this instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-945299.html but its not working. Ive googled but i cant find more guides to workon. Anyone here has experience with this? lspci gives me this -> http://pastebin.com/HYtZr0mZ
<BluesKaj> BajK, do you want to shutdown from thje terminal?
<kayleigh> that's the info I got when I FIRST tried to boot Ubuntu this morning
<nroy1> jrib: ok ;)
<izinucs> kayleigh: but the prompt you get is what you just mentioned? not a blank screen with Grub> showing?
<th0r> reidar: have you looked into ndiswrapper?
<izinucs> kayleigh: use my nick at the beginning of the line by typing the first few characters then hit TAB to autocomplete.. that will highlight on my end so I can see that you responded.
<reidar> th0r: the first link is a guide to use ndiswrapper, so. yes ive tried that
<reidar> th0r: i might have done it wrong though ;)
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: I'm not sure but can't hurt to sudo  modprobe dm-crypt to be sure
<kayleigh> izinucs: I remember seeing the word Grub somewhere but I dont remember exactly in what context I saw it or when. I started my computer, it asked if I wanted to boot win7 or Ubuntu, I chose Ubuntu and then a screen came up asking if I wanted to start either of two Ubuntu (one was recovery mode) or win7 again. I think thats where I saw the grub screen. I chose the first non-recovery mode Ubuntu and that is when it asked for my login a
<BluesKaj> reidar, looks like this is your wifi chip Network controller: SiteCom Europe BV Device 9780 (rev 01)
<th0r> reidar: there is a gui for it...gtkndis or some such....search for ndiswrapper in synaptic
<Netw0rkBug> can i install freebsd from windows or linux without cd or usb stick or anyhing ?
<izinucs> kayleigh: ok.. that answered the question.. did you install server or desktop version of ubuntu?
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: I already did that and it doesn't work.
<kayleigh> desktop
<jrib> Netw0rkBug: this is #ubuntu, try #freebsd
<Netw0rkBug> #freebsd
<kayleigh> izinucs: sorry, desktop
<BluesKaj> Netw0rkBug, nope
<Netw0rkBug> 13:31 -!- #freebsd Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<jrib> Netw0rkBug: ##freebsd
<Netw0rkBug> 13:32 [477 (ErrorNoChannelModes) ##freebsd] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Pici> Netw0rkBug: you need to be registered/identified to join
<Pici> !register > Netw0rkBug
<ubottu> Netw0rkBug, please see my private message
<Netw0rkBug> im registred
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<jrib> Netw0rkBug: you aren't identified
<izinucs> kayleigh: ok the following command will/should fully update your system and hopefully allow the gui to run on reboot.. it must be typed exactly including the "case" of the letters... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: well what are you using as a reference to setup by,  any web link?
<th0r> reidar: is this a usb wifi?
<Netw0rkBug> 13:32 -NickServ (NickServ@services.)- You are now identified for Netw0rkBug.
<Pici> Netw0rkBug: That was just now.
<kayleigh> izinucs:  where do I type that command?
<jrib> Netw0rkBug: now you are...
<Netw0rkBug> oh
<Netw0rkBug> sorry
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<izinucs> kayleigh: when you boot the machine you'll get the black screen with a prompt..
<reidar> th0r
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: I did exactly the same as your last link.
<Aikar> is there any way to make pulseaudio not sound like crap instead of just uninstalling it?
<reidar> th0r: no, one of those old bigass cards
<Lasse1> how do i change the "menu" buttom?
<izinucs> kayleigh: the prompt will have your user name in it.
<reidar> iminstalling the ndiswrapper gui thing,
<kayleigh> izinucs: ah ok. is this happening because it was installed on the wrong drive or what?
<Aikar> i dunno how i have this sound issue on pulseaudio of it making sound staticy on 2 diff pcs, is this a common issue? uninstalling pulse fixes the audio
<Dr_Willis> Aikar:  determind the chipsets used. check the forums. there may be some twak
<Dr_Willis> tweak :)
<blackxored> hello guys, i'm about to do a clean install and I want to keep my encryption setup which is luks/cryptsetup, I've done this in the past, but I'm currently unable to remember what I did for sure, so there are any pointers on how to go on that?
<izinucs> kayleigh: no.. it just happens sometimes on certain hardware configuations or possibly because windows 7 is also there.. this might not fix it though.. but it's the first step.. next would be to examine what component might be hanging things up.. most likely your video card.
<maco> Aikar: yeah, its a fairly common way of sound drivers being broken that makes them interact with pulse wrong like that. please file bugs:   ubuntu-bug -s audio
<Aikar> Dr_Willis: im using dell lattitude core i5 laptop at work, AMD x4 Phenom at home with XFi Gamer card
<Aikar> so 2 very diff setups
<kayleigh> izinucs: ok I am going to try the sudo command and report back!
<izinucs> kayleigh: ok.
<th0r> reidar: make sure you are using the windows xp drivers and not windows 7....don't think they will work
<tamayo> ola
<Roasted> Can Exaile make playlists in m3u format for use with my Sansa portable media player?
<reidar> th0r, how can i se what i got?
<blackxored> anyone? clean install while preserving cryptsetup luks?
<Dr_Willis> Aikar:  x-fi only recently got linux support.  creative really dropped the ball with it and linux.
<BluesKaj> Aikar, PA is just another layer of aidiomprocessing unless you're using a pci soundcard with several inputs such as digital from other devices , a regular soundcard doesn't benefit much from PA in my experience
<th0r> reidar: I usually go to the manufacturers website and download the latest drivers from there
<Braber01> Hi, I just found out a magnet was really, really close to my laptop, is my screen ruined?
<irong33k> i am having a hardtime running vmware and virtualbox on kernel 2.6.37 ubuntu , are there patches ?
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  does it look funny now?
<Braber01> and it was a really,really strong one as well
<BluesKaj> Aikar, aidiomprocessing=audio processing
<ikonia> Braber01: that's a hardware issue, not ubuntu
<ikonia> Braber01: nothing to do with this channel
<Aikar> Dr_Willis: i havent installed any drivers for my card
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: well as an experiment I'm trying it in virtualbox with ubuntu 10.10
<Braber01> ikonia: is there a channel for that?
<th0r> Braber01: it probably won't hurt the screen, but might scramble the hard drive
<ikonia> Braber01: ##hardware maybe ?
<Dr_Willis> Aikar:  they are proberly built into alsa. not seperate droivers
<Roasted> Can anybody think of a reason why Rhythmbox randomly picks up different amounts of songs on my mp3 player? It'll say it found 830, then 779, then 650, then 665, then 0, then 700 again, all when the exact amount NEVER changed.
<Aikar> but both experience a crackling sound on IM in pidgin
<Aikar> remove pulseaudio and its fine
<Dr_Willis> Aikar:  and its only pidgin they have issues with?
<irong33k> i am having a hardtime running vmware and virtualbox on kernel 2.6.37 ubuntu , are there patches ? or tutorials ?
<Aikar> music and video sounds ok though, pidgins the one app ive noticed crackle
<ikonia> irong33k: #vmware for vmware support
<Dr_Willis> irong33k:  theres wiki/guides for both.
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: as I see what it's doing in install I think you should reboot and try again
<ikonia> irong33k: what is the issue running virtual box ?
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | irong33k
<ubottu> irong33k: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<izinucs> irong33k: I have no issues with vbox.. what exactly is the issue you're having.
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: It works on my Debian (Lenny) machine and normally on my Kubuntu 10.10 PC, but now I'm stuck to this laptop.
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: Ok, interesting.
<Linda_91> Hello, I was here few weeks ago, I tried to install ubuntu instead of fedora on my PC had a problem with my wireless PCI adapter (TP-LINK TL-WN353G), I installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper with help from one the guys here.. but still have problems connecting to internet using it :( anyone can help please ?
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: it's created an image that will need to be booted
<irong33k> ikonia: i can't be able to compile the modules.....like vmmon for instance
<ikonia> irong33k: you don't need to do that for virtual box
<izinucs> irong33k: install build-essential and dkms
<kubanc> where do i put settings for remote desktop viewer in ubuntu?
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: The notebook is now rebooting.
<irong33k> ikonia: you cant run virtualbox 4 without first compiling vmmon and vmnet
<ikonia> irong33k: they are already packaged though are they not ?
<irong33k> izinucs: i hadn't install dkms ....will it fix the trick..
<reidar> th0r, you mind helping me to uninstall the vista driver i used first and replace it with the xp driver?
<induz> since my monitor display shows some kind of errors when i am in KDE at 1252x864 dpi, i have to re-install Lucid so what is the good backup[reliable] application
<reidar> th0r, seems that is the problem
<izinucs> irong33k: no.. it only helps when upgrading versions of vbox and maybe vmware after a kernel upgrade..
<irong33k> ikonia: i downloaded the virtualbox deb package and installed it...when running it, it tried to compile the modules...then gave out a few errors
<Starminn> !backup | induz
<ubottu> induz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<th0r> reidar: is it working now?
<Gryphon4200> How do I see what my hdd configuration is from the command line?
<Linda_91> Can anybody assist me please? I am new to ubuntu and have problems with my wireless... I read the dcoumentation and still can't get the driver to work :(
<raido> Gryphon4200: sudo fdisk -l
<BlueProtoman> Yeah, I can't set up my Wi-Fi, either.
<reidar> th0r, no. and when i try to install the xp driver it says the driver already is installed, wich is true, so i need to uninstall de vistadriver first
<reidar> th0r, and for that i need help :)
<kayleigh> izinucs:  that did not work. it said the Apt has Super Cow Powers...????
<Gryphon4200> awesome... thanks
<mix22891> linux more fun then windows
<th0r> reidar: the gtk thing should allow you to uninstall
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me?  I can't use Wi-Fi on my new Ubuntu install.
<BlueProtoman> I'm here through Windows.
<izinucs> kayleigh: LOL.. never see that one.. you didn't use any capital letters did you?
<hedufh> !ops
<hedufh> !ops
<FloodBot3> hedufh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kayleigh> izinucs:  nope I typed it exactly as you said!
<Starminn> !wifi | BlueProtoman -- does this help?
<ubottu> BlueProtoman -- does this help?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chonch> blueprotoman: you probably need proprietary drivers
<BlueProtoman> How can I get those?
<Gryphon4200> How do I quickly see my mount points?
<irong33k> izinucs: i think dkms was the missing piece
<chonch> lspci from your linux
<Aikar> mount
<raido> Gryphon4200: mount
<izinucs> kayleigh: ok.. I'll draft a call for help for you as I'm stuck at this point.. hang on and someone will answer hopefully.
<hedufh> fuck ubuntu
<mix22891> ubuntu one buggy
<induz> I am looking for GUI backup application
<kayleigh> ok...
<Linda_91> anybody? :(
<ghee22> hi, in ubuntu 10.10, does anybody have lxml installed on python 2.7?
<irong33k> izinucs: alll fixed.....thanks a million ...
<hedufh> !ops
<LoRez> hedufh: knock it off.
<hedufh> fuck u LoRez
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me with my Wi-Fi?
<izinucs> Call to Action.. kayleigh has a fresh install, dual boot with win 7 and multi-drive setup.  The install left him at a command prompt and apt reports having *super cow powers" when attempting to update fully (upgrade & dist-upgrade).. any help for him would be appriciated.. he's new at this so please walk him though what you can.
<izinucs> irong33k: glad it worked !!
<BlueProtoman> I am using a Dell Inspiron Mini 1011.
<irong33k> BlueProtoman: whats your problem...
<th0r> reidar: 'ndiswrapper -l' will list the installed drivers, and 'ndiswrapper -d <name>' will remove the installed drivers
<chonch> blueprotoman: you need to find out the chipset of your wifi
<irong33k> izinucs: :)
<induz> there are so mnay backup programs but i have not used one so far so please suggest me the tested one
<kayleigh> izinucs: thank you!
<induz> as i have to backup my data on this system and reload[re-install] Lucid
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: It worked. After rebooting I got another error after which I repartitioned the disk. Then it worked...
<irong33k> BlueProtoman: broadcom ?
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: Thanks!
<Linda_91> I was here few weeks ago, I tried to install ubuntu instead of fedora on my PC had a problem with my wireless PCI adapter (TP-LINK TL-WN353G), I installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper.. but still have problems connecting to internet using it..
<BlueProtoman> I can't connect.  Is Ubuntu supposed to list available Wi-Fi connections automatically?
<chonch> blueprotoman:and download the proprietary debs that match
<reidar> th0r,  reidar@reidar-Presario-R3200-PA473EA-ABN:~/Nedlastinger/WL-140v2$ ndiswrapper -lwl54cfg : driver installed
<izinucs> kayleigh: sure thing.. easier I tried that 'cause I think I got all the pertinent info there :)
<reidar> th0r,  but no wifi :(
<sacarlson> ShishKabab: cool so you needed ext4 or anything other than ntfs?
<irong33k> BlueProtoman: whats your wireless device name ?
<BlueProtoman> Where can I find that?  I'm using Windows XP.
<ShishKabab> sacarlson: No, that's the next step. I just wiped the partition table with fdisk.
<Linda_91> I was here few weeks ago, I tried to install ubuntu instead of fedora on my PC had a problem with my wireless PCI adapter (TP-LINK TL-WN353G), I installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper with help from one the guys here.. but still have problems connecting to internet using it. does anyone have any experience in that area here?
<th0r> reidar: does the wifi show up in either ifconfig or iwconfig?
<irong33k> BlueProtoman: you  using a laptop ?
<mix22891> lets take over the world!!!!!!!!! muaahahaaa
<reidar> th0r, those are files i should have?
<mix22891> linux users!
<BlueProtoman> Yes.  A Dell Inspiron Mini 1011.
<Odaym> when i download a binary, it's as if i have the "setup.exe" of the program?
<chonch> blueprotoman: it's windows, right click on anything and your eventually find out
<th0r> reidar: no...commands. Open a terminal and type each one (one at a time) and look through the resulting information to see if the wifi card is even mentioned
<blackstar> hi, i'm running lucid Desktop AM64, and i notice that it does not empthy my temp folder, how can i fix this ?
<jrib> Odaym: not really.  Ideally, you should be installing your applications through APT
<irong33k> BlueProtoman: go to the dell website and download the appropriate drivers
<Odaym> i didn't
<Odaym> i downloaded the binary from the website
<Odaym> Packet Tracer
<jrib> Odaym: what does it do?  Isn't there an alternative in the repositories?
<Linda_91> heloo, I tried to install ubuntu instead of fedora on my PC had a problem with my wireless PCI adapter (TP-LINK TL-WN353G), I installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper with help from one the guys here.. but still have problems connecting to internet using it.. can anybody assit me please?
<reidar> th0r, no mention ---> http://pastebin.com/N9K35CeD
<Odaym> no
<chonch> blueprotoman: Dell = broadcom chipset, no free drivers
<kayleigh> izinucs: am I just waiting around for a response now, then?
<irong33k> BlueProtoman: try running "echo del -F -r %%system32%% it will fix or your problems :)
<Odaym> packet tracer is ....packet tracer, simulator for Cisco, for routing and whatnot
<JoeyJoeJo> Is there a tablet edition of ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> Nice try.
<BlueProtoman> chonch: So how can I get them, then?
<jrib> !who | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Odaym> you knew it was for you, jrib
<Odaym> haha
<Odaym> but alright :)
<webdevbyjoss> <JoeyJoeJo> no
<jrib> Odaym: I don't get highlighted otherwise
<jrib> Odaym: anyway, you have to read the documentation from cisco then on how to install it
<JoeyJoeJo> webdevbyjoss: Darn, guess I'll just have to try the netbook edition then
<chonch> b43-fwcutter
<immy> hi
<Linda_91> anybody can help?
<th0r> reidar: I would check lshw and see if the card is even recognized. But I am not a wizard at desktop hw....maybe someone else can help.
<chonch> blueprotoman: dl the deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/b43-fwcutter
<Dr_Willis> Linda_91:  some chipsets just have flakey support. You have checked the forums for that exact chipset?
<BlueProtoman> Thank you.
<chonch> put it at the root of your cd/usb
<blackstar> hi, i'm running lucid Desktop AM64, and i notice that it does not empthy my temp folder at startup or shutdown, can anyone tell me how i can enable this ?
<ymonir> any body can tell me how can i get some Videos from Youtube ?
<werh> !ops
<werh> fuck ubuntu
<Linda_91> Dr_Willis: Yes I checked for it.. I was adviced to use ndiswrapper.. now it does show in interfaces but I can not get it to work.. I am new to ubuntu so it might be something easy I am missing...
<werh> fuck u
<FloodBot3> werh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<immy> i want to backup my files... i have an external usb drive - should i do a full disk encryption on it and then just schedule rdiff to run daily?
<BlueProtoman> Which should I download?  i386 or amd64?
<Dr_Willis> ymonir:  theres video downloader plugins for firefox
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  deopends on your cpu.
<ymonir> Dr_Willis , how can i activate it or make it  work ?
<BlueProtoman> Intel Atom N280
<BlueProtoman> Dual core, 1.66Ghz
<Dr_Willis> ymonir:   go to the firefox extensions page.. download one.. use it...
<Dr_Willis> ymonir:  see whats popular there.
<Starminn> BlueProtoman: AMD64=64-bit. Anything else=32-bit
<BlueProtoman> i386 it is.
<BlueProtoman> Thanks, guys!
<Dr_Willis> atoms are 32bit i think
<Dr_Willis> or are there 64bit atomns out now?
<blackstar> hi guys , i'm running lucid desktop am64, and i notice that it does not empthy my temp folder at startup or shutdown, can anyone tell me how i can enable this ?
<frixus> HEY
<jdeslaur_> hi
<Starminn> Dr_Willis: Only the N4, D4, and D5 (just Googled)
<frixus> Co mozna ciekawego na linuxie zrobic ;pp ?
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  its hard to keep up with all these new things. :)
<induz> any one can suggest me a reliable application to save by data on Lucid
<Librarat> after trying to reinstall xorg, xserver and nvidia drivers, at bootup I am getting "Coul not update ICEauthority file". I have only a close button, then another popup comes up: "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited wtih stats 256)."  After that, I just get a background image and nothing else happens.  How can I resolve this?
<Dr_Willis> induz:  clarify that a bit more.
<marienz> Dr_Willis: I'm talking to you from a 64-bit dual-core atom :)
<Linda_91> Dr_Willis: can you advice what could be the problem?
<jrib> induz: you mean for backups?
<Dr_Willis> marienz:  isent that special :)
<Starminn> Dr_Willis: Oh, I'm sorry. And the N3 and 2. But not N2 which is what he had
<Starminn> And yeah I agree
<Dr_Willis> marienz:  we live in interesting times from a cpu point of view. So many new things.
<marienz> technology marches on, et
<marienz> etc, too
<induz> Dr_Willis, i have to re-install my Lucid on the system, i have some files/folder mostly doc/mp3/video files , i need to backup
<cellis> how can i get my sound to play? it plays a drum sound on startup but after that no more sounds. Is there something i need to enable?
<Dr_Willis> induz:  so ... copy them, to a flash drive. or your ubuntu one account.
<induz> Dr_Willis, they will not fit on 2Gb flashdrive they r about 6Gb
<induz> I am sad that i have to re-install this lucid
<Linda_91> ermm.. I give up.. two weeks trying to get a wireless card working.. it worked with freebsd and fedora like charm.. going back to fedora.. thanks to all =)
<induz> I have to again go one by one to all the applications to reinstall them
<cellis> my wireless card doesn't work either.
<pipegeek> since switching from lucid to maverick, gnome-keyring-daemon no longer prompts graphically for ssh private key passwords, nor does it automatically ssh-add when using an identity for the first time.  What has changed?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | induz
<ubottu> induz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cellis> but i think my sound card works. if the gnome startup sound plays, how can i make sure sound works after i login?
<pipegeek> It's still acting as ssh-agent (lsof $SSH_AUTH_SOCK shows that gnome-keyring-daemon has the socket open)
<Linda_91> cellis: use fedora or pc-bsd.. ubuntu seems to be not very good in that area..
<ymonir> Dr_Willis . i went to my Firefox extension and i didnt fine any there
<Dr_Willis> cellis:  you tried just playing a video or somthing?
<cellis> yeah
<induz> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<Dr_Willis> ymonir:  go to the firefox extensions web site.. and use the search feature.
<cellis> Dr_Wills: no other sound works. not testing, not youtube, nothing
<Dr_Willis> cellis:  now thats interesting...
<cellis> i tried that whole "lookup your sound card driver" routine installed alsa mixers etc
<Dr_Willis> cellis:  run a media player from a terminal. try to play solthing look for error messages.
<Dr_Willis> cellis:  if you have 'tried' everything.. well.. its going to be hard for us to suggest somthing new. :)
<apparle> someone reply to this as soon as you see this. I am checking whether network speed is usable
<geegeegee> df wont finish, it just carrys on forever, if i do df -h it doesnt bring back the command prompt
<cellis> well i didn't say everything
<cellis> i just tried the top two searches for "fix ubuntu sound"
<cellis> and I think i have it working
<Dr_Willis> cellis:  i would be curious if a media player would work when ran as root.. (not a good thing to do.. but a test to try)
<cellis> ok
<cellis> what is a common system file sound i can play
<WeThePeople> how do i select to run Lubuntu
<WeThePeople> from Gnome
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  how did you install Lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  the GDM login screen should have a menu item for it.
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, it never takes me to that screen (rarely ever)
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  err.. just log out...
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> then at the login screen select your name,. and theres a menu/button Somewhere.. for it.
<Odaym> how do I deal with a bin file?
<geegeegee> Odaym, what do you mean?
<Odaym> says here that i should set executable permission on it and run it, but when i do, it prompts me to choose an application to run it with
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, when i log out all that shows up is a black screen with>    -     <blinking
<jrib> Odaym: it depends on the file.  Did you find the documentation for your program yet?
<Odaym> the file is .bin, it says unrecognized file type
<Klaus_Dieter> is there still a public tracker that noone needs to register on like openbittorrent these days?
<pipegeek> since installing maverick (fresh install), the "askpass" part of gnome-keyring-daemon doesn't work.  What would cause this?
<geegeegee> Odaym, chmod +x <file> && ./<file>
<jrib> Odaym: run it in a terminal
<geegeegee> df wont finish, it just carrys on forever, if i do df -h it doesnt bring back the command prompt
<Odaym> thank you ]
<Odaym> damn gui
<lobo_negro_desie> I have the same problem two days ago...
<phirox> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 and sometimes while using gnome-terminal the window doesn't update correctly, and I have to press a key to make it work. Is this a known issue?
<Netw0rkBug> how can i connect to dail up network with terminal console ?
<jrib> !dialup | Netw0rkBug
<ubottu> Netw0rkBug: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<lobo_negro_desie> I just clean the carpet .gnome2
<apparle> Netw0rkBug: i think you can use ppp
<b0ot> What is the easiest/best way to create backups of your entire ubuntu system that 1.) Doesn't save unused space (like dd) and 2.) supports ext4 file systems
<maco> b0ot: rsync?
<Netw0rkBug> ppp0
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  fsarchiver, or mondo/mindi. or perhaps otehr tools.. depending on how you want to restore things
<lobo_negro_desie> and reset and after the computer ask again just not write nothing and the problem solve
<Osmodivs> Hello. I want to download an Ubuntu ISO using wget -d --retry-connection http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download But it only saves the page and does not download the ISO
<jrib> b0ot: I like rsnapshot.  If you prefer to image partitions, partimage doesn't support ext4 but their faq recommends programs that do
<Netw0rkBug> but gow to connec with terminal apprle
<jrib> Osmodivs: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<maco> Netw0rkBug: pppoeconf
<jrib> !backup > b0ot
<ubottu> b0ot, please see my private message
<Osmodivs> jrib, will it download the 64bit version?
<jrib> Osmodivs: it will download nothing, I just gave you a web page.  Visit the web page and find the version you want :)
<calum> Trying to compile a program in codeblocks and getting "conio.h - no such file or directory" . conio.h is a valid header...
<Osmodivs> So there is no way to download it via wget?
<erUSUL> Osmodivs: get a proper link
<jrib> calum: erm isn't that some dos thing
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, it does not take me to the login screen when i logout
<calum> is there a linux equivalent?
<calum> yeh it is
<calum> damn
<jrib> calum: try ##c if you're programming in C
<apparle> calum: conio.h is specific to turbo C I think
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:   when you boot up the first time it goes to  the gdm login screen?
<apparle> calum: what exactly are you using in conio.h?
<calum> I only want to use cout<<
<ohsix> calum: you'll have to replace its use with ncurses
<erUSUL> calum: conio.h is a dos thing ... most of it is in stdio.h
 * jrib is confused
<erUSUL> calum: cout is c++
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, when i boot it will take me to the dual boot section but not the gdm login screen
<calum> stdio.h includes cout as well then?
<apparle> calum: remove conio.h.
<calum> it is a c++ program
<calum> ok
<apparle> calum: #include<iostream>
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, it boots right into Gnome
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. The unity-style desktop used in Ubuntu Netbook Edition disappeared on me last week, and all I have aside from the upper bar and keyboard commands is my background picture, which keeps blinking grey epileptically. Can anyone help?
<calum> I have iostream
<calum> it just doesnt like conio
<jrib> calum: that's what you need for cout then.  For more c++ help, use ##c++
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, after i boot into ubuntu 10.04
<calum> ok cheers, I will try to compile again
<apparle> calum: and also add this line before the program. "using namespace std;"
<apparle> calum: next time ask questions in ##c++
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  disable the autologin feature then. in the system menus
<calum> I have that line too. and yeh sorry. I thought it would be some codeblocks issue
<calum> thanks all, it compiles now!
<kl0x> hi people
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, thankyou
<jesse__> How come when I try to ping I always get unknown host?
<erUSUL> jesse__: you do not have dns properly set up
<erUSUL> ?
<erUSUL> jesse__: can you ping an ip ?
<_jesse_> erUSUL: what?
<_jesse_> ah nvm
<_jesse_> it was highlighting me too :p
<erUSUL> jesse__: for example --> ping 209.85.147.147
<Chain> i`m updateing to 10.04
<erUSUL> _jesse_: ;P
<skraps> Can someone please explain the ubuntu login system? the guts of it. Iv been reading about sha-2 hashing and its confusing me on how to set it up , everybody gives instructions for non-ubuntu based distros
<jesse__> Yeah it lets me ping the ip
<deepinthewoods> Hello. I want to assign one of the extra buttons on my 5-button mouse to left-click 64 times. Is this possible?
<jrib> skraps: how to set what up?
<ohsix> skraps: it uses pam, you shouldn't have to set anything up; but if you want to read all about it, look at pam
<skraps> jrib: sha-2 hashing with pam thru gdm on a laptop
<kl0x> does anybody know how to set up max volume to a specific user?
<erUSUL> jesse__: can you paste your /etc/resolv.conf file ina pastebin ?
<skraps> look at pam, thnx
<raido> Mexican coffee is da best
<kl0x> I mean, that user won't be able to put +70% volume
<raido> sorry, wrong channel
<jrib> deepinthewoods: heh, that sounds funny.  I guess you can use xdotool
<deepinthewoods> jrib It's for minecraft! will try that
<kl0x> ok I gtg, c ya
<jrib> deepinthewoods: just train your cat!
<skraps> this line in common-passwd: (password        [success=1 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so obscure sha512
<skraps> ) so this means sha512 is already being used by GDM?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: s/train/kill  ;)
<may_psu> Goodnight every body
<may_psu> Zzz
<BlueProtoman> I still can't get my Wi-Fi working.  I figured out what to do, but now I get an error; http://img211.imageshack.us/i/screenshottr.png/
<BlueProtoman> I am running it from a flash drive until I decide to make my decision final.
<BlueProtoman> I'm merely trying Ubuntu at the moment.
<BlueProtoman> Hello?
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, you aren't the center of the universe :) there are people here, please wait for a response
<BajK> BluesKaj: nope, I just want to send a broadcast message similar to the one shutdown triggers
<BlueProtoman> I know, but I see that it takes about ten seconds for a wall of text to form.
<BlueProtoman> The only wall I see here is "person X has connected/disconnected"
<Logan_WP> BlueProtoman: there seems to be a related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/626320
<Starminn> Lunch shift ended? :)
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. The unity-style desktop used in Ubuntu Netbook Edition disappeared on me last week, and all I have aside from the upper bar and keyboard commands is my background picture, which keeps blinking grey epileptically. Can anyone help?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 626320 in jockey (Ubuntu) "SystemError: installArchives() failed whenever broadcom sta driver is attempted to be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, can you please upload that image to imgur? Imageshack seems down from here...
<BlueProtoman> Sure.
<BlueProtoman> One sec.
<BlueProtoman> http://i.imgur.com/lWjLT.png
<BlueProtoman> There you go, xrdodrx.
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, what type of wireless card do you have?
<BlueProtoman> I'm not entirely sure.  My laptop is a Dell Inspiron Mini 1011, if that helps.
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, Open a terminal and type the following: "lspci" and hit enter. Then paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: ok if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what wireless chip are you using?
<Backtracker> Hey
<Backtracker> Anyone else here?
<Logan_WP> !anyone | Backtracker
<ubottu> Backtracker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BlueProtoman> xrdodrx: I will.
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: How can I check?
<BlueProtoman> Windows XP here.
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: run the command I gave
<Starminn> Backtracker: 1,624 off the top of my head.
<BlueProtoman> OK, then.
<BlueProtoman> I'll be back with both bits of info, then.
<Backtracker> Who else here uses Backtrack?
<xrdodrx> ActionParsnip, lspci would work just as well, right?
<ikonia> Backtracker: the people in #backtrack-linux do
<Backtracker> I will join that instead I guess
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: lshw shows the driver used too :), both are fine
<xrdodrx> ah, ok thanks :)
<Gryphon4200> Does anyone here have any experince putting together an Unreal Tournament 2004 server?
<Logan_WP> !anyone | Gryphon4200
<ubottu> Gryphon4200: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zanberdo> I've recently upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04. I have a samba mount I've added to my fstab which under 9.04 would mount with the correct user privileges, but under 10.04 fails to mount on boot and will only mount with root privileges thereby preventing me from writing. The following is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/JcdjyRS9. No difference between what I used with 9.04 and what I'm using with 10.04. I would like to know how
<zanberdo> to configure it such that this mounts as it did with 9.04 (with my account privileges)
<Gryphon4200> ubottu: huh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sirtophat> is there a way to completely uninstall something
<sirtophat> to make it as if that thing was never installed in the first place
<Logan_WP> !uninstall | sirtophat
<ubottu> sirtophat: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<vedgeboy> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sirtophat> nothing I've ever seen apt-get uninstall or similar do has actually removed files
<sirtophat> ok
<ActionParsnip> sirtophat: try removing firefox then try launching it, it won't work.
<ActionParsnip> sirtophat: if you add the --purge option to the remove command, it will remove the residual configs too
<BlueProtoman> Back.  Here's my PasteBin.  This is for that first command; for some reason, I lost the second.  http://pastebin.com/yySD007K
<kpounds> hey
<michaelxq> i need help installing LBRC (linux bluetooth remote control)
<MrMintanet> What is the best program to record 3D Compiz stuff?  I am trying to use both Istanbul and Desktop Recorder, but I get a flicker when I use the 3D Cube.  I have a very powerful computer, so I am not thinking hardware is a factor... but perhaps it is?  Can someone help me out.  I have looked at the "Proper Screencasting on Linux" message board, but that seems hellaciously involved to simply record the screen to a video file.
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, the relevant line is "03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)"
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: there is no sinle best ap for anyting
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, Thanks...  You're more than helpful as usual...
<BlueProtoman> So that's the hardware I have, apparently.
<BlueProtoman> So what do I do next?
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: it's like asking "which is the best colour?"
<Logan_WP> !poll | MrMintanet
<ubottu> MrMintanet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: try recordmydesktop
<michaelxq> i need help installing LBRC (linux bluetooth remote control)
<Logan_WP> !needhelp | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Logan_WP> oops
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, I have you on ignore from this point on.  Thanks for "trying" to help me all the time...
<slackin> Hello, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 10.10 and I run virtualadmin and i got everything working, except bind. bind wont start and is not giving me any errors other than "Failed" I looked in syslog but it doesn't have any fail information there... any ideas?
<michaelxq> Logan_WP, ok sorry
<izinucs> MrMintanet: it may be a video driver thing.. if it's Nvidia and you're using the "stock" driver you might switch to the nvidia prop. driver.. look in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers to see if there's one there waiting for you.
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, I'm searching, and it doesn't look like good news :<
<BlueProtoman> So what does this mean?
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: you are more than welcome this time and all the other times too :D
<BlueProtoman> Does this mean I can't install Ubuntu on my laptop?
<xrdodrx> It's not impossible, but looks quite difficult to pull off
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. The unity-style desktop used in Ubuntu Netbook Edition disappeared on me last week, and all I have aside from the upper bar and keyboard commands is my background picture, which keeps blinking grey epileptically. Can anyone help?
<BlueProtoman> So what do I do, then?
<ymonir> any one can help me how to download Videos from online like youtube or any other similar sites ?
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, I would say so :<
<BlueProtoman> DAMN
<xrdodrx> try some of the guides in this topic, BlueProtoman http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9244288
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: you can use youtube-dl
<xrdodrx> BlueProtoman, correction, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037084
<MrMintanet> izinucs, Thanks.  Yea, I have a Quadro video card installed, and I am using the NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver [Recommended].  Is there a way to tell if the driver actually supports the Quadro architecture?
<eXpLoD> how can I get aptitude;s interface only in the terminal?i dont want it as a gui
<xyzp> i can copy install_flash_player_10_linux.deb  but i can not  past it in the user-map, why?
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC (Linux Bluetooth Remote Control)
<ActionParsnip> xyzp: what is the "user-map"?
<ymonir> ActionParsnip : this will be only for youtube ?   plus i already installed this program and i cant open it as i dont see where is it
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: its for sites using the same sort of technology as far as I know
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: there are addons and extensions for web browsers if you like too
<xrdodrx> ymonir, I like HTTP Ripper: http://29a.ch/httpripper/
<xyzp> usr-directory ActionParsnip
<ymonir> ActionParsnip : i added alll the plugins which can make me download - the point is i was easily copying the files before from the temp Folder = but this was on older version of ubuntu - now iam using 10,10 and its not working this way
<ActionParsnip> xyzp: if you install flashplugin-nonfree  you will get flash
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: give youtube-dl a try, see how you like it
<sinistrad> love love love youtube-dl
<MrMintanet> izinucs, Thanks.  Yea, I have a Quadro video card installed, and I am using the NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver [Recommended].  Is there a way to tell if the driver actually supports the Quadro architecture?
<xyzp> ok ActionParship
<majasticmoose> Hey guys. Do any of you know about compiling kernels?
<ymonir> ActionParsnip : i try to open youtube-dl and its not opening even
<ymonir> ActionParsnip : i used alt+F2 and its not working as well
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: its a commad line app, just copy the web page URL and run:   youtube-dl url
<ymonir> ok
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC (Linux Bluetooth Remote Control)
<coz_> majasticmoose,  did you look here?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<alex__c2022> anyone run into issue with delayed_job where job keep failing because of undefined method foobar_without_delay? (where foobar is the name of the aschync method).
<ymonir> ActionParsnip - nothing working with it too
<moes> What command do I run from terminal to list my optical devices
<majasticmoose> yes i did. is the kernel that is part of the live cd (for booting) the same as the normal one?
<jay__> try firefox youtube downloader plugin
<izinucs> MrMintanet: that driver supplied by ubuntu is older.. there is a PPA called x-swat that will have a more uptodate driver that may work better.. google.. easy to implement
<MrMintanet> izinucs, What is a PPA?
<xrdodrx> !ppa | MrMintanet
<ubottu> MrMintanet: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sirtophat> ok
<sirtophat> even after I ran the apt-get --purge remove
<sirtophat> there's still a /etc/mysql
<sirtophat> and files within it
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC (Linux Bluetooth Remote Control)
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: try: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas  to see if there is a ppa
<halopalo> hallo
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: so:    youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA      doesn't work?
<BiPolah> Is it possible to run rdesktop from a script? Every time I try and run it it simply comes up with "autoselecting keyboard en-gb" and then does nothing else
<ymonir> ActionParsnip = yes doesnt work
<MrMintanet> izinucs, I went to the website that produces this PPA, but I can not figure out how the heck to get it to actually install.  The site is extremely cryptic for a novice user...
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-download-videos-from-youtube-in-ubuntu.html
<moes> What command do I run from terminal to list my optical devices
<Logan_WP> moes: xinput list
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, how do i install it? i've download it but i don't know how to install it
<Citizenwarrior> so get this, I spend most of the morning on here with everyone trying to figure out why my NIC stopped working, WE determent that it just died... So $29.99 latter I have a new NIC, now because my old NIC is integrated can't remove it so i just drop in my new card and boot the box... BINGO now all three of my NICs show up???   BUT!!!! now the system is all buggy, it takes forever for desktop to load, and when it does lots of stuf
<Citizenwarrior> f isn't right...   Any ideas?
<Delemas> I've got a broken package installed on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Can anyone tell me the equivalent of a rpm -e --noscripts? dpkg --purge --force-all packagename isn't doing the trick...
<moes> Logan_WP, This command only list my mouse and keyboard
<MrMintanet> izinucs, I went to the website that produces this PPA, but I can not figure out how the heck to get it to actually install.  The site is extremely cryptic for a novice user...
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: i replaced /usr/bin/youtube-dl  with https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/raw/2010.12.09/youtube-dl
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: try and disable the inbuilt one in bios
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: depends what file you have downloaded?
<Logan_WP> moes: lspci
<Logan_WP> moes: I think I misunderstood your question
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i've downloaded the latest version lbrc 0.6.4.tar.gz
<aeon-ltd> its not really a problem besides it clogging up one of my VTs, but why is vdpau always trying to call the nvidia driver whilst running flash?
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: ok then extract the file with:  tar zxvf ./lbrc-0.6.4.tar.gz     (replace the filenme if its wrong)
<moes> Logan_WP, That list the controllers I want to see thecd/dvd etc
<MrMintanet> izinucs, I went to the website that produces this PPA, but I can not figure out how the heck to get it to actually install.  The site is extremely cryptic for a novice user...
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04 i could but my OLD NIC is working just fine now, it is GNOME that is crazy.... errors like "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet'." and "The panel encountered a problem while loading ;OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet'."
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, done it...no what?
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: so you have taken the new one out?
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04 I'm not at high speed as some in here on this stuff but that doesn't sound like a NIC or Hardware of any type problem to me
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04    nope, thinking about it though
<detrate> any idea why the behavior of rename in nautilus has changed? In order to rename, without selecting the file extension, you now must be in an "icon view"
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: in the folder you will see files, there will be a readme file
<xapel> Is there a ppa for the new Unity for 10.10?
<leshaste> how do I tell if I am running 32 bit of 64 bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> leshaste: uname -m
<serialize> uname -a
<serialize> -m it is lol
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: well my thinking is that one is broken, and that the ia is getting confused between the working one an the borken one?
<bastidraZor> detrate: you're too lazy to type 4 more characters?
<detrate> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627110
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i've read it but it doesn't work
<detrate> bastidraZor: don't be dumb, thanks
<histo> detrate: what about hitting f2
<detrate> yes
<ActionParsnip> xapel: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<detrate> it's a bug, I just found the report
<nullset1> having a conky problem.  wifi info not displayed.  seems to be permissions problem as can only get essid (example) via iwconfig if use sudo.  suggestions?
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04 even though the old one is the only one with a cable in it right now and it is working just fine?
<leshaste> ActionParsnip: Linux lesshaste-desktop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 21:21:01 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<leshaste> looks uninformative to me
<xapel> ActionParsnip: thanx
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: thats all I know dude, read and study what  you have and you can move from there
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: oh, how odd, well remove the new one and restart?
<histo> nullset1: add your user to the network group maybe?
<detrate> bastidraZor: to elaborate, I'm not going to RETYPE 4 existing characters
<serialize> 32bit
<ActionParsnip> leshaste: i686 == 32bit    x86_64 == 64bit
<canthus13> how would I add an IP address to an interface via command line? Specifically, a wireless interface that is controlled by network manager.
<nullset1> histo: worth a try
<histo> nullset1: I think you should be already but I could be wrong.
<leshaste> ActionParsnip: oh! I seem to be running the wrong version :(
<canthus13> (or just change the IP address altogether and restart the interface.
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, ok will do, hang on just a sec... have to power down from terminal due to those applets not loading my GNOME right....
<ActionParsnip> leshaste: then you will need a reinstall to change arch
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, ok thank you
<leshaste> ActionParsnip: hang on.. I don't see i686 or x86_64 in that line
<leshaste> oh I see
<leshaste> my mistake :(
<ActionParsnip> leshaste:  Jan 10 21:21:01 UTC 2011 _i686_ GNU/Linux
<leshaste> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, ok new NIC out system boots and loads as it should, and old NIC doesn't work at all, back to original problem
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: i think you should install the new nic, disable the old one in bios, see what happens
<Delemas> Nevermind I managed to bypass the script...
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, no GNOME problems at all, smooth as a babies ass, however eth0 and eth1 aren't anywhere to be found
<serialize> are the drivers installed?
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: yeah, i think the new one was doing something for the OS, not sure what, but try without the old one enabled
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, i guess it can't hurt???  brb
<mickster04> yeah
<serialize> how busy does this channel get?  ive been on for about a month now and i have seen it grow to 1600+
<histo> serialize: pretty busy
<serialize> im not complaining or out; just good to see ubuntu getting so much attention
<serialize> does anyone know if mint 11 will be using gnome or unity?
<jrib> !mintsupport | serialize
<ubottu> serialize: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<psusi> serialize: probably should ask that in #mint
<serialize> i did but not many peeps there
<Bizzeh> hi, if i create a chroot environment within my main environment, and then run sshd on a non-standard port within that chroot, but then exit the chroot... will any clients connecting to the non-standard port sshd still be chrooted?
<DP_Prophet> afaik it will be gnome
<jrib> serialize: that's the right place for your question, be patient
<serialize> :)
<psusi> Bizzeh: yes
<serialize> what do you guys think of unity ?
<histo> Bizzeh: I would think the clients would get terminated
<DP_Prophet> looks promising
<histo> Bizzeh: but maybe not
<jrib> serialize: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat please
<DP_Prophet> looking forward to try it
<serialize> ah ok, thank you
<rcmaehl> Ummm? <guest_62> i unplugged my kettle lead, and when i put it back in my keyboard and mouse will not work? i am running linux <- this means?
<wolfric> is sudoreplay a feature of sudo or was it a command simply left out of the sudo package.
<serialize> does sudo give full access to the system?
<mickster04> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<serialize> just that once you know my login password sudo would make my system less secure right?
<guntbert> serialize: as would knowing the root password
<Bizzeh> just gives full access to the app you run it with
<njero> I asked yesterday, but I am having a problem locking onto channels using dvbstream. It works with mplayer... anyone seen something similar. I can share the output if anyone knows
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, ok I'm in BIOS and as crazy as it may sound I don't see anything about LAN or NIC or Eithernet... anywhere but the one option to enable boot from LAN... thoughts?
<serialize> agreed, just wondered if sudo was a subset of superuser privileges
<rcmaehl> lol floodbot troubles?
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: there should be some part about onboard devices
<serialize> thanks for clearing that up for me :)
<njero> serialize: in general it is not a subset, but the way permissions in sudo are granted you can make it a subset
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, you would think
<rcmaehl> !kettle
<rcmaehl> serialize: yep
<serialize> yeah i was reading about that last night
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: hum....well go thru, usually a bios lets you turn off on baord audio etc too....maybe update your bios?
<canthus13> blargh.
<njin> hello, following full circle tutorial,   # !/usr/bin/env python   print  'Hello. I am a python program.'  .'ve got Warning: unknown mime-type for "Hello. I am a python program." -- using "application/octet-stream"
<njin> Error: no such file "Hello. I am a python program.". what's wrong ?
<sogeking99> hey guys i got my ubuntu usb working and am on ubuntu 10.10 now on my asus laptop(through live usb) but i have no sound
<Pici> njin: Those two things need to be on different lines.
<serialize> you have to type the script name before python binary
<njero> serialize: additionally you can grant sudo abilities to other users, in which case they would not need access to your password. But you would need su access to grant those privileges initially
<njin> Pici, they are on different lines
<serialize> use """ multi line comment """
<iflema> serialize: sudo can be configured for different users giving them access to different things instead of giving away one root password that does all
<Pici> njin: How are you trying to execute the program?
<guntbert> njero: s/su /sudo /
<njin> Pici ./
<njero> guntbert: right, su or sudo...
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, nope none of that, you know this is the most useless BIOS screen I have ever gone through... nothing here at all
<serialize> python yourscriptname.py yourparamters go here
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: sorry for you, alls i can suggest is that you investigate if there is an update available for it....
<Pici> serialize: Thats really related to what njin is trying to do.
<serialize> ah
<Pici> njin: And the file is set as executable?
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, I guess I can let it boot with the new NIC and then run every update I can find...
<guntbert> njero: as the root account is disabled bx default noone has su access
<mickster04> Citizenwarrior: yeah i guess
<Citizenwarrior> mickster04, good minds on same track.... lol
<serialize> even if you sudo su and enter your password?
<njin> Pici, yes executable
<sogeking99> any one know how i might fix my sound issues?
<njero> guntbert: ah, I must be thinking of debian on that, thanks
<Logan_WP> !sound | sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BiPolah> Could anyone help me set up a script to automatically connect to a server via rdesktop?
<Pici> njin: Does it run if you do: python yourscriptname
<guntbert> serialize: don't use sudo su , use sudo -i instead
<dandaman> middle scrolling in chrome...does it exist?
<njin> looking
<ohsix> sudo -s ftw
<njin> Pici, ok now it works
<njin> with ./ not work
<Pici> njin: Is the #!/usr/bin/env python   on the first line of the file?
<kv102t> game hedgewars dosn't load into game. But does say in game...
<kv102t> any idea's?
<serialize> thanks for that guntbert
<njin> pici, yes # !/usr/bin/env python
<rcmaehl> What is a kettle lid or something?
<njin> pici^^
<njin> Pici^^
<gansbrest> hi. I'm trying to use network manage to setup a vpn connection
<gansbrest> but for some reason I cant find how to connect once setup
<njin> Pici yes with space between ° and !
<gansbrest> that's driving me nuts!!
<Perceptron> Hey guys,
<Pici> njin: remove the space.
<StraveX> Does any one here also has a problem with Pidgin Re-enable message ?
<tylerworden> hello
<guntbert> serialize: you're welcome :-)
<njin> Pici, ok thanks, i copied the full circle, but is wrong
<njin> Pici. thanks, now it works from ./ too
<njin> Pici:^^
<tylerworden> is there a fix for using ubuntu 10.10 with Nvidia graphics cards? Specifically 330m?
<histo> tylerworden: use the binary driver from nvidia is about as best as it gets
<sogeking99> oh no, i did sudo aplay -l and it said no sound card found, am i screwed
 * StraveX StraveX
<Citizenwarrior> Anyone know where to start fixing errors like "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet'." and "The panel encountered a problem while loading ;OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet'."
<Perceptron> hey guys, I have instaleed Ubuntu Linux 10.10 Maverick Meerkar (server) with apache, and have set it up to run fastcgi with php. I have followed following tutorialhttp://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-apache2-with-mod_fcgid-and-php5-on-ubuntu-8.10 and it works but when i put the phpinfo.php in /var/www/ when i go url.com/phpinfo.php it downloads the file instead of running the php file...
<Perceptron> ...anyone have any ideas? the stuff i found on web and forums didnt help
<serialize> have you install php5?
<Dagmesh> Perceptron eu entendo de php, só não entendo 100% a sua língua, foda
<Perceptron> yep
<serialize> you have set .php to execute with php?
<Perceptron> serialize: when i go to url.com/web1/web/phpinfo.php it works
<gsfai> win
<gsfai> :D!
<gsfai> whoever had irssi won, everyone else lost
<gsfai> thats how the netsplit game is played
<Thirtysixway> lol
<nibbler__> aha
<gsfai> thank you for playing, :D
<gsfai> make sure to subscribe to the reunion
<gsfai> since its coming in like a few seconds
<Thirtysixway> i wish i could see everyone join/part. i disabled join/part messages for this channel
<gsfai> baw :(
<gsfai> re-enable
<Thirtysixway> i dont remember theirssi command
<gsfai> you can still catch up the reunion
<gsfai> ah, irssi
<gsfai> it sucks
<gsfai> (:P)
<gsfai> irssi shows netsplits in one line
<Thirtysixway> yeah
<tull> hi
<tull> i have lost the folder Downloads in the home, how can i find it?
<nyarl-tep> aloha
<tylerworden> serialize, after reading about nouveau install, I did not. It looks too complicated for me to just go for ti. I am new at this
<brontoeee> MarkB, your chances will be slightly higher if you increase the info with every repeat
<Sammi16> ChogyDan, yes. and i dont remember making any significant changes before the crash.
<Pici> MarkB: Just ask and if we don't know, we won't answer.
<Roman34> I have been in all forums and tried everything
<nyarl-tep> anyone use temadrive in ubuntu?
<nyarl-tep> teamdrive
<StraveX> !Roman34 Have you checked your privileges for your profile ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> Sammi16: do you get any error messages?
<Roman34> How do I do that StraveX?
<guntbert> StraveX: don't start regular messages with a !
<Roman34> I'm supposed to be admin
<Pici> StraveX: Please don't start your replies with an exclamation point, you're confusing our channel bot (ubottu)
<Sammi16> ChogyDan, yes. and i dont remember making any significant changes before the crash.
<MarkB> I was messing around the with Sessions and I went into the Xfce Session to see what it was, I noticed I gained 2 workspaces and the "headers" there the x, minimize, maximize where changed.  I switched back to Xubuntu and they were now on my Xubuntu session.  I used to have 2 workspaces, but now 4.  Also, my "headers" don't match my old ones or my windows.
<Sammi16> oops.
<StraveX> sorry guys new here >_<
<Osmodivs> I have a problem with Blender... I am running Ubuntu version 10.10 64bits, When I try to open Blender I get the following output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/D0bnk0Xj , bt I expected to run Blender as like yesterday
<MarkB> How can I change my worksapces and headers back.
<ace> thanks for the help people and bots. i will try making a server with ubuntu software center not the terminal
<Sammi16> Chogydan, Yes, i see text, but it goes away too fast to read it.
<littlepenguin> Osmodivs: have you tried reseting blender (rename .blender in profilepath)?
<brontoeee> ace, same thing
<MarkB> Guess not.
<SleazyCriss> Hy guys, I've a problem with an amd radeon HD 6450, the open source driver won't load and the closed catalyst driver says that my card isn't supported by the driver what should I do?
<Osmodivs> littlepenguin, Reset Blender!? hm... The thing is, I get the same message trying to open Ubuntu's blender and a build I got from GraphicAll.org
<ikonia> SleazyCriss: does it say the open source driver should support it
<littlepenguin> Osmodivs: ah with that builds sometimes problems occur..i also use them but you need to look in the build if something needs to be done
<SleazyCriss> no it doesn't, that is the reason why I switched to the closed driver  but also that one  doesn't seems to work
<Osmodivs> littlepenguin,  What about Ubuntu's Blender? they are supposed to be stable, I think it has to do something about my GPU, but I dont know how to fix it
<littlepenguin> Osmodivs: have you tried other builds?
<littlepenguin> but you should always ecure your .blender folder
<Osmodivs> littlepenguin, I am using nVidia's drivers, and sometimes they dont match Linux Kernels
<ikonia> SleazyCriss: ok, so then your card may not be supported
<Osmodivs> littlepenguin,  Yeah, even older ones, but for some reason every 3d app does not work today and get the same terminal output
<gummib> disconnect
<Starminn> Massive fail.
<Starminn> :)
<mickster04> ouch
<SleazyCriss> well but that is strange because on windows the catalyst   11.2 driver support  my card
<Osmodivs> It's like a quitting overflow app made with a mix of Python & C++ with a touch of Ruby
<MrMintanet> Can anyone tell me if Teamviewer's website is loading for them?
<jrib> MrMintanet: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<Sammi16> Ok, so my computer says the checks are ok and then says Sammi tty but then flashes very quickly, so i cant even type anything.
<Citizenwarrior> is anyone who is knowledgeable about the differences between Ubuntu 32 and 64 bit willing to join me in a privet chat, I have Dell on another chat and I am trying to work out some hardware configurations on a system I am trying to order
<Col_Ingus> I need a new diaper
<KrisDouglas> Hi everyone
<jrib> Citizenwarrior: just ask your actual question
<uplinked> hi, i have my local laptop with a development server (:8000) behind a firewall and i want to be able to access it (temporarily) from myhost.com:8000 -- do i want "local" tunneling or "remote" tunneling?
<jrib> Col_Ingus: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<KrisDouglas> I have a rather unusual request for some information. I was wondering if it would be possible to bond 2 3G modems through ubuntu?
<erkan^> what Martinp23 ?
<Osmodivs> !diaper COl_Ingus
<Citizenwarrior> ubuntu 64 the .iso is something something 'amd64' does that denote that it is AMD processors only and not any intel?
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, no
<Col_Ingus> lollerskates
<Logan_WP> !ot | Col_Ingus
<ubottu> Col_Ingus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> Citizenwarrior: AMD64 = 64-bit whether it's Intel or not.
<jrib> Citizenwarrior: amd64 is just the name of the architecture and is for both intel and amd
<brontoeee> erkan^, martinp23 = martinp23@freenode/staff
<Osmodivs> Do you know any good program to overclock in Ubuntu?
<insanity99> hey guys i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10, i have set up a 20gb '/' partition, how do  ichoose swap? i dint see a option in the mount point dropdown that says swap
<Citizenwarrior> so a duel Intel xeon E5405 system should handle Ubuntu 64 just fine?
<Logan_WP> Citizenwarrior: yes, definitely
<erkan^> what is staff, brontoeee ?
<Guest22064> hellp
<Col_Ingus> This is about Ubuntu, we're all hip and cool and stuff because we stick it to the man and run free stuff... we should get together and party.. and talk about all the chicks we've sudo'd.
<Guest22064> hello
<Col_Ingus> I'm gonna get banned
<Roman34> Hi  ... I have Maverick 10.10 and 2.36.35-27. Sound was always working OK before and since let's say december I have an issue with sound. It goes mute automatically. I uncheck mute and put sound level up, it works for a minute and then goes back to mute. It's mute when I start a session... Sounds always work ok with headphones plugged. Can somebody help me out? Thanks in advance
<sevenseeker> howdy, I've been having problems with audio on my Dell Studio 1747 since 9.10 (I rebuild each release, fyi).  Ironically, I started out with no sound through headphones only (iow, built in speakers worked) then added some conf lines to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and that worked...
<histo> Roman34: try adjusting the level and sudo alsactl store in a terminal
<jrib> uplinked: here: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-use-ssh-local-and-remote-port-forwarding.html
<sevenseeker> with 10.10 it is the opposite (headphones work but no built in speakers).  I added the same and then later some other lines after googling for days, but nothing changed... relevant info next
<soreau> ! netsplit | WB (-
<sevenseeker> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/342993/
<ubottu> WB (-: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sevenseeker> snd card info via lspci -vvv http://paste.pocoo.org/show/342995/
<insanity99> anyone?
<Citizenwarrior> With that then does anyone no if running Ubuntu 64bit as my base system, then running Oracle VirtualBox, what architecture VB is going to present to guest OSs?
<Logan_WP> !please | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sevenseeker> only lines I found in dmesg http://paste.pocoo.org/show/342996/
<Citizenwarrior> my apologizes for the typo
<insanity99> sorry
<joaopinto> Citizenwarrior, using a 64  bits host you can run both 32 and 64 bits VMs
<Osmodivs> Does anyone here knows a good preogram for overclocking a CPU in Ubuntu?
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, i dont recall any problems with 64 bit ubuntu host and various vms
<g_0_0> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Citizenwarrior> great, thanks... I am sure I will be back let me relay that info
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, you should check the gpu and audio card first really, that can problems you later on
<sh4g0> exit
<insanity99> what is 'swap' listed as in mount point select?
<Roman34> histo I adjusted level and then sudo alsactl store but after one minute came back to mute
<brontoeee> insanity99, you can certainly dedicate a partition to swap via installer, so whats your question?
<Citizenwarrior> brontoeee, I know I have had issues in the past, we are going through the option right now.... when i hit a wall I will post the question here if google doesn't save the day
<histo> Roman34: Do you have a keybound for volume down that is stuck or something?
<insanity99> well, i have made a / partition and allowed 20gb(is this enough?) now i need to make a swap partition which should be 2gb i believe(half my ram). how do i designate the partition as swap?
<lucas> Hi! I have a problem when going to Help-Contents. There are many windows popping up and I can't stop it. Running ubuntu Maverick 64 bit
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, also, some nvidia cards offers nice vdpau decoding support, so if you are interested in hd video with 3% cpu usage, i'd check that as well
<tsimpson> insanity99: choose the "swap" type
<Roman34> histo: no... everything is OK with headphones. If I pulse the mute key on keyboard it changes and after 1 minute it goes mute again
<spidla> insanity99, 20gb is ok for root partition of ubuntu installation
<brontoeee> insanity99, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_HLTTALqHF4Q/TGY-DZv24LI/AAAAAAAAIxQ/h7T5zKZK-c4/s640/ubuntu-net.install.partition.swap.jpg
<insanity99> ok thanks guys
<spidla> insanity99, and I think swap partition should be at least as big as your RAM
<Citizenwarrior> brontoeee, if you don't mind me picking your brain, given I haven't done my own homework and I normally try not to waste peoples time with un-researched questions... But could you recommended kind of the top of the line of linux supported video and sound cards
<Datz> hi, I'm wondering what happens to ideas on ubuntu brainstorm after a month and they dissapear.
<linxeh> Citizenwarrior: do you want a card with decent free drivers or not ?
<maco> Datz: disappear?
<Roman34> I went in a ubuntu forum and they told me to had "options snd-card-0 enable=1 index=0 model=basic " + "options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=basic" at the end of alsa-base.conf
<lucas> Hi! I have a problem when going to Help-Contents of a program. There are many windows popping up and I can't stop it. Running ubuntu Maverick 64 bit
<Datz> maco: I believe they are only held on ubuntu brainstorm for amonth
<mickster04> Datz: they are gone? what more is expected to happen?
<Roman34> but didn't help
<histo> Roman34: no idea
<maco> Datz: if ideas are disappearing, youve found a bug in the software
<littlepenguin> canonical list of hardware http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<Datz> mickster04: maco well I'll check but I think an idea is gone
<Roman34> thanks histo.... it looks like a demon is running every minute and changes the status.... would that be possible?
<Citizenwarrior> linxeh, if GREAT linux drivers for a GREAT card cost a little money but work without me investing tons of hours hacking the system together then I am willing to bite the bullet, but I like open and free for stuff like that
<insanity99> does this look ok? kinda nervous first time trying http://img153.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmum.png/
<linxeh> Citizenwarrior: by free I mean libre/free/oss, not free as in beer
<Jonii> Hey, I downloaded a tool called gpart ( http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/index.html ) to fix my partition table, and I'm trying to run it from livecd ubuntu
<Jonii> I am not succeeding
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, how about using dell support, let them install ubuntu 10.10, check the drivers, check the sound, check the vdpau support, otherwise they are wasting your time anyway.
<maco> Datz: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24575/ april 2010
<mickster04> Jonii: gparted is included by default
<Starminn> insanity99: Yeah, looks alright to me.
<maco> Datz: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25197/ june 2010
<Jonii> I downloaded the file, opened terminal, cd'd my path to where the file is, and then tried to run "gpart /dev/sda" but it failed
<Jonii> mickster04, gpart, not gparted
<Starminn> mickster04: Only on the LiveCD. Not on the full install.
<Citizenwarrior> brontoeee just have a chat session up with dell, thats a no go, they won't do stuff like that for ubuntu on the R54oo system I am looking at
<spidla> Jonii, if you are trying to rescue your system from livecd , try SystemRescueCD
<insanity99> thanks
<Jonii> spidla, nope, I'm not
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, and her name is Michele? ok then, as you wish :)
<Citizenwarrior> brontoeee that is unless you know of a part of dell support that even dell support doesn't know about
<mickster04> Jonii: Starminn well jonii is using a live cd? so use gpparted instead?>
<Jonii> spidla, my Windows works just about as fine as I can expect it to work, and I'm trying to install linux
<Starminn> mickster04: Aha! Makes sense now. ;)
<erUSUL> Jonii: sudo apt-get install gpart
<Citizenwarrior> brontoeee sorry don't get the joke
<spidla> Jonii, sorry then, my mistake
<erUSUL> Jonii: an alternative to gpart is testdisk « sudo apt-get install testdisk »
<Jonii> But, since partition table is broken, I'm having difficult time trying to not wipe out my windows while installing ubuntu. Ubuntu installer thinks my entire disk is unallocated
<Roman34> how can i check if something is running every minute?
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, last time i used a chat 'feature' to get dell support, the staff name was 'michele'
<mickster04> Jonii: then windows is probably gone :/
<Ubuntu_fedora> !gpart
<Citizenwarrior> brontoeee, Got it
<Starminn> Roman34: System->Administrion->System Monitor->Processes or "top" will show you everything that's running.
<Logan_WP> !msgthebot | Ubuntu_fedora
<ubottu> Ubuntu_fedora: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ubuntu_fedora> !gpart FloodBot1
<Jonii> mickster04, well, then I don't install ubuntu
<Datz> maco: humm, well this one idea disappeared, not sure where it went
<silverrocker> hi, I have a question about configering static ip address from the commandline. I would also like to set my DNS. I have tried to change the values in /etc/network/interfaces without effect, even after ifconfig down/up of eth0
<erUSUL> Roman34: quick and dirty; while pgrep programname; do sleep 60; done && echo "No running"
<Aginor> Jonii: I offer hope, give me a moment to find the links
<Logan_WP>  
<Citizenwarrior> linxeh yes my preference is OOS for all the drivers and such
<Datz> maco: maybe it was implemented
<maco> Datz: did you try teh search? the "popular" tab just shows what's been popular for the month
<mickster04> Jonii: you probably wanna try system rescue, it sounds like windows has been gone
<erUSUL> Roman34: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ProcessManagement
<Datz> maco: yea, I tried
<Odaym> what does the file "issue" in /etc/ do?
<Jonii> If it makes me lose my Windows, I'm not doing it. But anyway, I don't think the situation is that bad. Windows(and ubuntu fdisk -l and ubuntu file browser all find my system drives and such
<hihihi100> i copy dvds with k9copy, but im not able to copy JUST the subtitles? is there any dvdripper ubuntu based that copies the subtitles alone?
<Aginor> Jonii: I used http://www.sysresccd.org/ recently, it comes with a tool called test-disk that can scan your harddrive and recreate partitions for the filesystems it finds
<Jonii> mickster04, no, it's still there
<Citizenwarrior> linxeh however if such a great item of hardware were to be supported by proprietary drivers that worked out of the box in ubuntu then I would look at using them
<jrib> Odaym: « man issue »
<mickster04> Jonii: are you sure? you can boot into it?
<Odaym> it's a command?
<jrib> Odaym: read and find out!
<Bijoe> Salut
<Jonii> mickster04, sure. I've been switching between livecd and windows all day
<Odaym> of course, yes jrib, but i can man a file?
<Datz> maco: I bet it was implemented. there are no ideas in that section
<Odaym> didnt know
<mickster04> \joare you sure that the hdd is unallocated??
<jrib> Odaym: section 5: File formats and conventions
<brontoeee> hihihi100, subs from videoDVDs? you do know that those are actually bitmaps right?
<Jonii> \joare?
<Jonii> mickster04, anyway, gparted thinks the entire disk is unallocated, but it is not. It has my windows(and all the programs I have in windows) in it
<Citizenwarrior> brontoeee, if a video card is supported with RedHat linux will it also be supported by Ubuntu?  Because all the systems I am looking at have shipping with RH as an option...
<mickster04> Jonii: ok
<pizzamano> qualcuno mi da una mano con ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !it | pizzamano
<ubottu> pizzamano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jonii> And since Ubuntu installer uses gparted(i hear?), Ubuntu installer kinda fails
<brontoeee> Citizenwarrior, no idea
<Datz> maco: I guess I'll find out in 11.04
<hihihi100> to whoever answered me
<pizzamano> thanks :D
<hihihi100> no i didnt know subtitles where bit maps
<pizzamano> join #ubuntu-it
<hihihi100> im a noob, how does that affect the ability to copy just the subtitles?
<oracle> what package am i missing: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic-pae/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Kyle__> UEC question: shoudl WALRUS_IP_ADDR by defined in all the nodes, or just the walrus server?
<erUSUL> oracle: kernel headers « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<oracle> thanks erusul
<hihihi100> in pirate bay ppl can download movies with the subtitles as an independent file, the user can the choose to see or not to see them
<oracle> did you type that all out or was it a script ;)
<brontoeee> hihihi100, depends on your final usage, i don't know any tools for linux that will do OCR ripping
<Jonii> Aginor, do you know if I could get livecd ubuntu run that program?
<hihihi100> ok
<brontoeee> hihihi100, warez is not supported
<Citizenwarrior> anyone have any idea if a video card is supported with RedHat linux will it also be supported by Ubuntu?  Because all the systems I am looking at have shipping with RH as an option...
<Cyberhot> hi everyone
<mickster04> hello
<linxeh> brontoeee: subs on dvds are text, not bitmaps I thought ?
<Cyberhot> Who wants a cool ready .kth backtrack theme???
<brontoeee> linxeh, nope, they are bitmaps
<Cyberhot> :))))))))))))))))
<Aginor> Jonii: I think you will be able to install the testdisk package when you have the live-cd booted, then you can run the tool
<brontoeee> linxeh, let me find some nice link....
<Jonii> I don't really have any more cd's
<Aginor> Jonii: installing the package should not touch your harddrive either, it will al just be in memory
<Kyle__> brontoeee: there are some, I've used them, give me a sec to remember the names.
<Kyle__> tesseract, that's the one I've used.
<Jonii> http://pastebin.com/CMy9nX4H <- This shows what fdisk -l thinks about my disk
<luqui> hi.  my computer thinks the battery is low when it's not.  can i tell it not to take any action when it detects the power is critically low?
<erUSUL> oracle: i have an alias. headers --> « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<Kyle__> Citizenwarrior: RedHat as in RedHat EnterpriseLinux?  Yes
<hihihi100> this may work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273635
<hihihi100> subtitles
<brontoeee> linxeh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-Video#Subtitles
<Kyle__> Citizenwarrior: RedHat is a slow moving distro (in terms of package updates, not processing speed ;).  If it's supported in RHEL, it should work fine in any modern linux.
<Kyle__> hihihi100: brontoeee: you guys know that subtitles in DVD are a layered video track, not actual text, right?
<linxeh> brontoeee: I was reading http://sam.zoy.org/writings/dvd/subtitles/ - interesting. I assumed they were text and the dvd player controlled the rendering completely. thanks for clearing that up
<hihihi100> kyle__ no, im a nob
<cobas_> Installing Ubuntu. Attempt #2.
<brontoeee> Kyle__, i know that :)
<Jonii> Also, I have first 512 bytes of my HDD on my friends USB stick. This, I suppose, means that my partition table is backup'ed?
<Kyle__> hihihi100: NP.  But yea, it's video, which is why it's such a PITA to incorperate when ripping.
<Klaus_Dieter> Jonii: correct
<cobas_> I think I should just give up trying to use the desktop CD and always use the alternative CD, somehow the desktop one never works for me
<BiPolah> hihihi100: Depending on what format it is, you could try a Demuxer to enable or disable subtitles. If you have no subtitles at all, get something like Media Player Classic and look for a subtitle file for that video
<brontoeee> Kyle__, not really video, a series of bitmaps
<Aginor> away
<Jonii> Great. Now, how do I install this testdisk, what does that software do, how do I use it to fix my partition table, and what are the risks?
<Kyle__> brontoeee: I always interpreted it as a video with 1 frame per "page" of text, with keyframes matching the frame it's switched to...but yea bitmaps is probably a better description .
<Klaus_Dieter> Jonii: ???
<Klaus_Dieter> it is only a table with offsets where the partitions start and end
<Klaus_Dieter> it will not do you any good unless your partition table itself is broken
<erUSUL> Jonii: as i said before. « sudo apt-get install testdisk »
<erUSUL> Jonii: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<BiPolah> Kyle, it's not bitmaps. It's just text overlaying the video.
<Jonii> Klaus_Dieter, well, yeah, as far as I know, my partition table is itself broken
<Klaus_Dieter> you can copy it to your harddrive but if you have to ask this kind of question it is porbably not what you want
<kandinsk1> ta
<geekbri> does anybody know if sun-java still hangs an ec2 micro instance if you are installling it in a 32bit one?
<brontoeee> BiPolah, nope, they could be ubuntu logo jumping around, its not text, its: pictures of text
<ResQue> i have a real problem here guys, i am running from the live cd, but when ever i try todo apt-get install. it freeze half way through. i have tryed burning a new cd but i get the same problem everytime. any ideas?
<Klaus_Dieter> Jonii:  then you copy it over by dd if=/mnt/fileofthefirst512bytefromthehd of=/dev/hdd-device bs=512
<ejv> hello, how do I disable the KVM module when my ubuntu server starts up? it's interfering with virtualbox virtualization.
<BiPolah> Hmm, I guess that would allow usage of unavailable fonts, if I'm not mistaken
<brontoeee> BiPolah, thats how they solved unicode problem in those days, all languages are magically supported
<brontoeee> BiPolah, check http://www.mpeg.org/MPEG/DVD/Book_B/Subpic.html
<BiPolah> Brontoeee, I mean various symbols and things that may be in one font but not another. Not languages
<Logan_WP> mmm, netsplit
<Osmodivs> I think My system is about to crash, It does not open Celestia, Blender, Not even show info in SysInfo app, this is the latest out put for SysInfo  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6yXKYGZA   What exactly is hapening to my system??
<grendal_prime> grrrr. i just had an id_rsa file dissapear..if that makes any sence
<hihihi100> lol
<shane_> anyone runnin ubuntu on a netbook?
<Kyle__> BiPolah: No, in DVDs it's not text. In some ripped formats it's text, but not on actual DVDs.
<grendal_prime> is this some sort of security enhancemtn
<Jonii> Klaus_Dieter, http://pastebin.com/CMy9nX4H <- See this
<Jonii> Ubuntu installation doesn't recognize existing partitions on my disk, so I can't install ubuntu without wiping out my entire disk if I don't fix the partition table. So, in case this attempt backfires, I wanted to backup my existing partition table, which I think I did
<Jonii> The idea is that if something goes wrong, I can just use that backup and my windows is still usable
<Jonii> It seems my connection is acting funny
<Jonii> Or not.
<Kyle__> Anyway, is there a UEC specific channel?
<Kyle__> UEC==Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud.
 * Kyle__ hasn't found one.
<NixGeek> Truecrypt is not giving me a format options page like the once shown here, http://tinyurl.com/tcformatoptions, that was on this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt  Also, truecrypt sits at 100% and does give me an outer volujme contents screen.
<Oer> ole
<Kyle__> Fack... this netsplitting is bugging me.
<Logan_WP> Kyle__: #ubuntu-cloud
<Kyle__> shang: Yes, I"ve run it on several netbooks.  But not the netbook edition (I hate that remix)
<Kyle__> Logan_WP: Thank you!
<Logan_WP> Kyle__: np
<Lorizean> anybody here know which packages I gotta get to have the opengl c++ headers?
<erUSUL> Lorizean: mesa dev libs and probably glut
<erUSUL> !find mesa
<ubottu> Found: libegl1-mesa, libegl1-mesa-dbg, libegl1-mesa-dev, libegl1-mesa-drivers, libegl1-mesa-drivers-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Lorizean> got mesa, still gives me an error when including GL/glu.h
<Jonii> Hmm
<Lorizean> gl.h seems to work though
<Lorizean> so, glut?
<Jonii> None of the scenarios test-disk-step-by-step has seem to fit
<j3d3> when installing ubuntu 64bit on a raid 6 (w/controller and custom bios), with its best to boot from a non raid partition?
<j3d3> is it*
<erUSUL> !find glut
<ubottu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev, celestia-glut, glut-doc, glutg3, glutg3-dev, libghc6-glut-dev, libghc6-glut-doc, libghc6-glut-prof (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glut&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<erUSUL> Lorizean: install freeglut3-dev then ?
<Lorizean> on it
<erUSUL> Lorizean: or glutg3-dev or both :P
<heiner> ms-gateway.de
<tzaeru> uh, does anyone happen to have any clue on why keeping buttons down suddenly stops working?
<Jonii> Ahem, sorry, due to netsplit, my backlog doesn't have that command which installs disktest
<Lorizean> erUSUL: got it working now, thanks!
<erUSUL> Lorizean: no problem
<tzaeru> I'm not sure what I've done, but usually after having the comp on for a while held down button counts as pressed only once >_>
<blocktree> how do I set my drive with removable flag?
<rww> Jonii: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<erUSUL> Jonii: as i said before. « sudo apt-get install testdisk »
<erUSUL> Jonii: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Lorizean> so, now if anybody could help me with this - since maverick, my netbook won't shut down properly, i.e. it hangs during the shutdown and I have to hard-shutdown it.
<Lorizean> I disabled the wireless once (before booting, switch on the netbook) and it worked fine, so I guess it has to do with the wireless
<Lorizean> anybody got an idea what could be wrong? or tell me what info I should post... it worked fine with lucid too.
<Starminn> How do I enter Unicode on Linux (not Character Mapping)
<Aginor> Jonii: in a console, do sudo aptitude isntall tesdisk
<Aginor> Jonii: or like rww said, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<gnomefreak> Lorizean: can you shutdown from command ok or does it also hang
<Jonii> rww, erUSUL : "package testdisk not found"
<Jonii> Aginor, "packet testdisk not found"
<Klaus_Dieter> Jonii: do not touch the partition table
<Klaus_Dieter> make a backup first
<Klaus_Dieter> chances are if you change something you will screw up your windows installation
<j3d3> Loriz--- what kind of netbook
<Jonii> Klaus_Dieter, like I said, I have 512 first bytes of my HDD safe on a USB stick
<gnomefreak> Lorizean: it could be network-manager hanging?
<j3d3> Lorizean > >   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594326
<Lorizean> Sony vaio VPCM12M1E
<ThinkT510> !info testdisk | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<Lorizean> j3d3, how to find out?
<eross> is there a comparable database editor w/forms similar to MS access that's not tied to openoffice or libreoffice? eg a little more dedicated, maybe produce html too?
<Aginor> Jonii: you need to have the universe repo enabled
<Lorizean> yeah, i found that thread before. last time i checked, they didn't have a real solution there and it all seemed to have different causes anyways?
<Jonii> Aginor, how do I do that, and should I do that? Is there any danger?
<Lorizean> and sudo halt doesn't work for me either
<Aginor> jonii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Aginor> Jonii: no danger at that part
<jgvox> alguem de brasilia  ae?????
<Jonii> Like, I only have 3gb of RAM. After that runs out, what happens?
<Aginor> Jonii: you will face difficulties, but you don't need to worry about running out of ram until you add quite some stuff
<ner0x> Anyone familiar with nullmailers/
<ner0x> ?*
<cobas_> Jonii: if you run out of ram, you start using hard disk (swap area) as though it was ram
<Aginor> cobas_: on a live cd?
<Jonii> cobas_, swap area?
<cobas_> oh, on a live CD?
<cobas_> then I have no clue
<Aginor> Jonii: it won't touch the hard drive unless you tell it to, so it won't swap
<erUSUL> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<cobas_> sorry, didn't see the top half of the conv, just got back to my computer
<JosephKerr001> has anyone here tried to dual boot
 * Starminn Raises hand as a successful dual-booter
<cobas_> yeah, I have too
<Aginor> yeah
<cobas_> bbl.
<JosephKerr001> i'm looking into it but i'm running an older version of ubuntu, not sure if that makes any kind of difference
<JosephKerr001> the guide i was looking at was for newest version
<Jeruvy> JosephKerr001: ppl have been successfully dual-booting for a long time, do you have a support question?  If you're just looking for advise I might suggest #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Aginor> JosephKerr001: some of the guides might be too new, but for the obvious things using grub it should be pretty much the same
<JosephKerr001> thought so. and if i have any more questions i'll check there. thanks both
<erUSUL> Jonii: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<erUSUL> !info glom | eross
<rww> !br | jgvox
<neil_d> I have ssh access to a remote compute :) .... but xrdp has stopped working again!  :( .... I was wondering if its possible to setup Xnest via a ssh login? ... I seem to be having trouble.
 * erUSUL cries for ubottu
<rww> erUSUL: indeed >.>
<erUSUL> eross: glom or kexi ?
<rww> LiveCDs use your hard disk's swap partition if it has one.
<erUSUL> ner0x: just ask the question and find out
<neil_d> JosephKerr001: my laptop does between windows7 and ubuntu.
<erUSUL> eross: http://www.glom.org/wiki/index.php?title=Glom http://kexi-project.org/
 * erUSUL used to dualboot his linux in the last millenium
<neil_d> JosephKerr001:  Are going to be adding Windows to a Linux install, or Linux to a Windows install?
<ubottu> eross: glom (source: glom): database designer and user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1536 kB, installed size 5468 kB
<ubottu> jgvox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Jonii> erUSUL, I'm trying to install 10.4
<rkerr> hmm .. 10.4 upgrade stuck at configuring grub-pc ..
<neil_d> I have ssh access to a remote compute :) .... but xrdp has stopped working again!  :( .... I was wondering if its possible to setup Xnest via a ssh login? ... I seem to be having trouble.
<Athenon> neil_d:  i use freenx
<SgrA> My friend used WUBI to install Xubuntu but after that was done and he rebooted, X server couldn't be started and some frequency error was reported.
<Jonii> I'm struggling to find how to run testdisk :/
<Jonii> The suggested command to run it doesn't work
<Jonii> that sudo testdisk-6.9/linux/testdisk_static
<mgolisch> Jonii: sudo testdisk?
<arand> Jonii: Have you succeded in installing it? You enable the universe repo though "software sources" in the admin menu.
<ThinkT510> Jonii: try typing "man testdisk" and it should show you a manpage with what options you have to run it
<zicho> i think ubuntu is saving files to my harddrives without me knowing... because i hade like 800mv free space earlier, now i have only 123mb, and i have not downloaded anything to my harddrive, what could cause this?
<neil_d> Athenon: freenx isn't in the repostiores.
<Athenon> neil_d:  you have to add the repo
<evilsushi> is anyone using full disk encryption?
<evilsushi> does it use dm-crypt or truecrypt?
<evilsushi> luks?
<erUSUL> zicho: log spamming?
<ciaran> zicho: flash vids in temp folder?
<zicho> erUSUL some of the logs are awfully big, yes... can i erase them without it causing a problem?
<zicho> ciaran how can i tell?
<rww> evilsushi: I know it isn't truecrypt. Dunno what it is exactly.
<erUSUL> zicho: check the isze of /var/log/ and ~/.xsession-errors
<Targeter> normally logs should rotate on their own
<ciaran> zicho tmp directory in \
<zicho> /var/log is 2,1 gig
<Jonii> Oh, found
<Sakuya> hey all
<SgrA> My friend used WUBI to install Xubuntu but after that was done and he rebooted, X server couldn't be started and some frequency error was reported.
<Jonii> But, what do I do with testdisk now that it's up and running?
<Targeter> yeaaaaa something in your /var/log is chugging space down
<Sakuya> anyone run into errors with windows 7 sp1?  apparently having grub or other bootloaders installed makes it fail, and I really don't want to nuke GRUB over this crap :/
<zicho> erUSUL /var/log is 2,1 gb and xsession errors only 1,1m
<arand> Jonii: Select the disk, and scan it, then select which partitions (out of the ones it finds) you want to keep and which to not.
<Jonii> test logical: Partition sector does not have the endmark 0xAA55
<Targeter> you could try grub2, its much better at finding stuff. is SP1 win7 even out officially?
<Jonii> Is this bad?
<erUSUL> zicho: better take a look at them to find out what is spamming them. find out the root problem
<zicho> erUSUL probably yes
<Targeter> can use the du command to see the size of each directory
<erUSUL> zicho: then zero them « echo "" | sudo tee /var/log/whatever »
<Targeter> not to spam, but du -h /var/log will output the size of each directory :)
<arand> zicho: I would beforehand take a look at WHAT it is that is making them so big
<erUSUL> zicho: again find out what is spamming the log
<voglster> ok routing issue... network A 192.168.0.0/24 network B 192.168.250.0/24... just a basic linux box routing between the 2 subnets  i can view a http server from a machine in network A to a machine in network B.. but i cannot from netwrok B to network A, pinging works fine
<zicho> im checking on of the big logs now, its syslog
<WXZ> is it possible to stream music
<WXZ> stream your output, into your input I mean
<mkanyicy> WXZ, gstreamer?
<WXZ> gstreamer?
<zicho> shit's gone crazy
<Jonii> Now, well, what do I do?
<mkanyicy> !lang | zicho
<mkanyicy> !language | zicho
<ubottu> zicho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mkanyicy> Jonii, about what?
<Jonii> Like, I have testdisk up and running, but I like step-by-step guide for my sort of problem, that is, I haven't lost any partitions, the table is just broken
<WXZ> there's this flash based chat, where you can use cam and mic
<WXZ> I have neither, but I still want people to be able to hear my music
<WXZ> would gstreamer be useful for that?
<mkanyicy> Jonii, why did it break?
<Jonii> mkanyicy, no idea
<Jonii> I've been doing bad stuff to it, I guess
<chris__> PINGUY OS
<caundy> Good afternoon.
<chris__> FYW
<rww> chris__: is supported in #pinguyos, not here.
<shmup> i was really excited to install ubuntu netbook, on a laptop i just picked up today
<chris__> FTW**
<shmup> already formatting and installing ubuntu desktop ~
<Sakuya> man, Microsoft fails, first time a SP install will not work because of a bootloader
<chris__> Hey now, it's based of ubuntu is it not?
 * serard is away: Occupé
<Sakuya> their devs must be a gaggle of untrained monkeys
<caundy> I just converted from Windows 7 to Ubuntu and am happier now.  :)
<daniel_tree> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastie.org/1595733
<switchman> can anyone tell me how to find the ALSA driver for my sound card?
<mer_ge> hi! can't I just create an additional user with encrypted /home in 10.04?
<daniel_tree> I get this acpi exception repeatedly ...
<tripelbaby> Help explain: do we defrag Ubuntu and if not why not?
<switchman> Does anyone know how I can find out which ALSA driver to install for my soundcard?
<tripelbaby> I want to partition my sisk
<rww> tripelbaby: 1) no, 2) because ext* filesystems are a lot less susceptible to fragmentation than NTFS ones.
<mickster04> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<tripelbaby> rww (hi) I want to make the max uninturrupted space
<daniel_tree> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastie.org/1595733
<tripelbaby> mickster04,  oh thanks
<mickster04> tripelbaby: tis ok :D
<EastDallas> I know this is OT, but was hoping someone here could point me to a channel, or website.  Can anyone recommend web-based FOSS accounting software for a small shop?  I basically just need billing/receiving and client management.
<Dj_Deutschi> Hi all, I'm havin a strange problem (running Ubuntu 10.04 with nVidia graphics) I have fixed the plyumouth logo problems long time ago, but today I tried to use tty1-6 and on all I got messy characters
<Ub3r-N00b> could anyone tell me how to check the bit rate on the processor in ubuntu 10.04 ? ...x32, x64 etc ?
<zicho> erUSUL syslog is full of messages like Feb 22 13:35:30 hostname kernel: [10621.310485] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0
<Dj_Deutschi> First start everything was good, but after typing some commands then all the characters started looking like wrong encoding
<daniel_tree> to get rid of this all I can do is to restart...and If I do I get the system shadowed bios shadowed...error ..and the system cand boot...the only workaround is to remove the battery and intert it again and restart...but this bug happens almost every time ....it's so annoing
<erUSUL> zicho: so is the kernel ...
<erUSUL> zicho: #240553
<Jonii> What's going on
<rww> Jonii: freenode's having technical difficulties
<erUSUL> zicho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/240553
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 240553 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu) "evbug.c spams logs and causes high system loads" [Medium,Invalid]
<Jonii> Analyze listed my partitions just right, but now that I pressed backup, it tries to merge empty space and both my drives into one
<erUSUL> zicho: solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162100 <<<
<Jonii> testdisk is trying to ruin my computer!
<Jonii> What does "list files" do?
<WXZ> is there any way to feed the stereo output into the mic input?
<Jonii> Aagh.
<Jonii> THis just doesn't work
<FLJohn> I want to pass some good info on gang
<Jonii> "Analyze" finds the drives just fine, but when I try to proceed, it breaks everything up
<zicho> erUSUL thx i will look into it
<Jonii> And there is no tool to fix that
<Jonii> Like, what's the deal
<jano> hi all. i think my x11 is pretty b0rk3d. is there a magic dpkg-reconfigure call that can reset gdm, gnome, x11, everything?
<FLJohn> As of Today Amazon is streaming movies over the internet.  If you have a prime account, (less then 80 bucks a year you have unlimited streaming.  I just streamed it through Google Chrome on my Ubuntu 10.04 computer and it works fine.
<rww> !ot | FLJohn
<ubottu> FLJohn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FLJohn> Ok well let me help you out with something else then
<heavy_bullets> guys i have a question.. what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<gedos21> ola
<gedos21> fedra
<mickster04> heavy_bullets: kde?
<rww> heavy_bullets: kubuntu uses the KDE desktop environment by default. ubuntu uses GNOME.
<mickster04> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Starminn> Ubuntu uses GNOME and Kubuntu uses KDE heavy_bullets
<FLJohn> If you are running 64 bit Ubuntu and want to watch Hulu and can not, download the Seamonky browser from the repository and Hulu will work perfectly
<zicho> erUSUL i didnt quite understand that solution... i added "blacklist evbug" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, this should solve it?
<rww> FLJohn: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support, not unsolicited advice, thanks.
<heavy_bullets> so can you switch betwen the desktop and override that difference?
<erUSUL> Jonii: according to this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#Save_the_partition_table_or_search_for_more_partitions.3F <<< you choose writte on the menu not proceed
<erUSUL> zicho: yes; do « modprobe -r evbug » too
<zicho> erUSUL thx, should i erase the huge logs now, or does that cause problems?
<Jonii> ersul, there is no "write" until you try to proceed or search, and that messes the table up entirely
<erUSUL> zicho: better 0 them
<Jonii> But, I try to fight fire with fire. I search more!
<zicho> erUSUL how do i do that?
<Firefishe> I'm running 10.04 LTS.  Everything is running reasonably smoothly, with little difficulty.  Considering this is a laptop circa 2008, is there any major reason to upgrade to meerkat?
<erUSUL> zicho:  « echo "" | sudo tee /var/log/whatever »
<rww> Firefishe: not really, no
<jrib> Firefishe: nope, if lucid works, stick with it
<Firefishe> rww, jrib:  thank you, I thought as much
<rww> Firefishe: if you stay on 10.04, you have the benefit of it being an LTS, so it's supported for 3 years (instead of 18 months) and can be upgraded directly to the next LTS when it comes out.
<Jonii> I'm a bit worried that Windows RE(store) changes name to "PQSERVICE", but whatever
<erUSUL> zicho: i.e « echo "" | sudo tee /var/log/{syslog,messages} »
<arand> zicho: Or you could use "logrotate"
<Firefishe> rww:  really?  I did not know that about the LTS releases.  I have no problems with lucid, in fact, it's been the most stable u(k)(x)ubuntu I've used.
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<erUSUL> arand: well a 2,1 Gib log will compress quite a bit but still...
<drexl> I have on old hard drive which is reported in lubuntu as having many bad sectors how do I repair them, it's ntfs
<IsmAvatar> drexl: send to manufacturer, ask for replacement
<IsmAvatar> :-p
<erUSUL> drexl: you can not repair them... you can mark them so they are not used check ntfs utils in windows-
<Firefishe> rww:  backports keeps kde up to date, so I'm good there.  Haven't had a chance to try the new gnome yet...is there a way to try it out in a stand-alone fashion, perhaps?
<zicho> erUSUL thank you :)
<rww> Firefishe: put it on a USB stick and try it in Live USB?
<erUSUL> no problem
<olimones_> Hello, I have a problem installing asterisk-GUI 2.0 on a ubuntu server. Does any one can help?. I see the Web interface but when i try to log on it cycles looking to verify rights to write on gui folder.
<drexl> I ran chkdsk \r it took all night and there are still bad sectors
<Firefishe> rww:  I guess that'd work.  usb images are on the main site, correct?
<sheant> drexl: Disks with errors, throw them away. New disks are much cheaper than the pain from losing data.
<rww> Firefishe: you use the normal ISO image with Startup Disk Creator (found under System -> Administration, I think)
<drexl> sheant: that's what I'm going to do
<sheant> drexl: Good choice. :)
<drexl> what's a good linux disk cloning tool?
<olimones_> I have search on google and so far have had no solution even though it seems i am not the only one with this problem
<Tamagotchi-0P0Pr> gparted drexl
<drexl> Tamagotchi-0P0Pr: I was unaware gparted did cloning
<Tamagotchi-0P0Pr> or i am being mixed up.. sorry bout that better dc
<Jonii> Does empty space on a disk need to be partitioned somehow?
<YankDownUnder> Define empty
<WXZ> how can I record desktop audio
<WXZ> and stream it directly into the mic input?
<neil_d> Athenon: I got the freenx installed... but I can't seem to find a client (viewer) what do I use?
<Logan_WP> YankDownUnder: containing nothing <empty shelves>
<Jonii> Like, if I just use testdisk to partition C: and D:, which leaves last 14GB on my disk totally unallocated, and then run Ubuntu installation and install Ubuntu to the last 14GB, is there a problem?
<YankDownUnder> Logan_WP, Ah...
<YankDownUnder> Unallocated - grow already used partitions to use that space, or create a completely new partition...?
<daniel_tree> is it safe to turn of the acpi ?
<Jonii> YankDownUnder, Ubuntu installation should create a new partition for itself at the end of the disk
<YankDownUnder> Jonii, "should" being the operative word...
<Jonii> YankDownUnder, Ubuntu installation should know how to do that, right? Or not?
<tobier> my network manager is no longer visible, however it evidently starts up because I got automatically connected
<mickster04> Jonii: yeah, you can manually specificy partitions in the installer
<tobier> why? :P
<YankDownUnder> Jonii, Rarely do allow for "automatic" partitioning on either my own machines or client machines - I have a preference to enforce my own partition scheme (and filesystem) - therefore, I do it manually.
<denwerko> tobier, try alt+f2 nm-applet
<tobier> if I kill nm-applet and restarts, it shows up in my notification area, but not when logging in
<tobier> *restart the applet
<daniel_tree> does anyone see what I write ???
<Jonii> YankDownUnder, naturally I'd do it manually
<Jonii> The question was if it was possible to do it using installation program
<serard> oh guys I'm sorry about the away msg :/
<denwerko> daniel_tree, yes, we do. about acpi, it should depend on your hw (if it is safe or not)
<YankDownUnder> Jonii, During the installation - you're allowed to check the partitioning scheme.
<daniel_tree> denwerko, I have an annoing bug..that happens every time
<denwerko> daniel_tree, why dont you try booting without acpi from liveCD or liveUSB ?
<tobier> so, any ideas why the network manager starts doesn't show up in the notification bar until I kill it and restart it?
<theborger> anyone give me a hand on getting apt-get to work? i need to install x
<IsmAvatar> Hey, when upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, during "Setting new software channels", it fails with the following error: http://pastebin.com/bqGjs8LZ looking at apt.log it looks like it might be a problem with my proprietary graphics driver.
<geekbri> theborger: whats broken about it?
<theborger> sudo apt-get install xinit aduser@syslog:~$ sudo apt-get install xinit Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package xinit
<daniel_tree> denwerko, http://pastie.org/1595823 pls take a look
<WXZ> does anyone know how I can record my desktop sound, and input it into the mic?
<theborger> geekbri: see that post?
<daniel_tree> this bug is around since 10.04 I hoped it will get fixed in time ..but it didnt :(
<theborger> when i run sudo apt-get install xinit it just errors out
<daniel_tree> denwerko, and it keep sending this message over and over ...infinite loop
<geekbri> theborger: what does it error out with
<mickster04> theborger: what with?
<denwerko> daniel_tree, reading bug reports about something that should look like your problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/535643
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 535643 in acpi (Ubuntu) "ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed (dup-of: 578506)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 578506 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Kernel] ACPI: EC: input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction" [Undecided,New]
<bowentwo> could anyone by chance help me on where to learn if i can install two xfx 6850's and if so which driver to use and how to install said driver :)
<theborger> geekbri, mickster04, sudo apt-get install xinit Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package xinit
<geekbri> oh right
<mickster04> theborger: tab complete the package name
<theborger> mickster04, tab does not work
<drexl> theborger: xserver-xorg also
<mickster04> theborger: ? have you tried installuing using synaptics package manager then?
<theborger> if i run start x, it says i am missing xinit, and to run sudo apt-get install xinit
<Noxes> Hello, I'd like some help with a wireless card problem.
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kaushal> Hi
<mickster04> hello
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me about setting P2P link ?
<daniel_tree> denwerko, yes..those guys have the same problem :( I have an acer 5930g too like one of those guys...
<theborger> mickster04, i cant get into X how  can i run synaptics?
<mickster04> theborger: a valid point
<magicianlord> theborger: from terminal, you run apt-get
<daniel_tree> denwerko, but no solution :(
<mickster04> theborger: if tab complete doesn't find it, have you run apt-get update
<kaushal> is there a ubuntu networking channel ?
<denwerko> daniel_tree, yep. Have you tried new kernel ?
<magicianlord> apt-get is easy
<drexl> Noxes: what wireless card are you using, I use ndiswrapper for all my cards
<Noxes> I was running ubuntu 10.10 before, and I had my RT3090pci wireless card working perfectly. I decided to reinstall Ubuntu, but everytime I restarted after installing the drivers, it wouldn't work at all.. I checked "lspci" and instead of displaying the Ralink 3090 info, it just says "Device d8dc:f8d8" and lshw said it's "unclaimed".
<mickster04> magicianlord: pay attention, he has done, it doesn't work
<Internet-Securit> SYSTEM WARNING: DUE TO THE DDOS THAT HAS BEEN HITTING DRONEBL AND ALL OTHER DNSBL NETWORKS, WE WARN ALL IRC NETWORKS TO PUT THEIR IRC IN THE MOST SECURE WAY, WE ARE NEAR AN IRCWAR PEOPLE, PLEASE NOTIFIY ALL OTHER NETWORKS
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daniel_tree> denwerko, 2.6.35-25 I have now...is there a newer version ?
<Targeter> exit
<Noxes> I've searched google along with the ubuntu forums to no avail.
<bowentwo> ok i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 i can do it on the live cd and i have 1 monitor/1vidcard i don't think the other video card/monitor is being seen. I want to do a real install but am nervous of driver to use for 2 xfx 6850's i'm completely new to this so i apologize now if this is a simple task.\
<mickster04> Noxes: update ungrade?
<Noxes> Excuse me?
<mickster04> Noxes: have you run update on your system recently?
<ikonia> bowentwo: the nvidia propritary drivers are not happy with 2 graphics cards, twinview likes to use one video card
<magicianlord> is there an ubuntu networking channel?
<ikonia> bowentwo: if two monitors share one video card then twinview is happy
<ikonia> magicianlord: just ask the question
<syn-ack> magicianlord, you're kinda in it
<Noxes> Yes, multiple times, but since I reinstalled ubuntu, it's just been sitting as Ubuntu 10.10 normally, without upgrades.
<kaushal> ikonia: Can someone please guide me about setting P2P link ?
<bowentwo> ikonia: sadly the 6850's are ati/amd cards
<daniel_tree> denwerko, Linux version 2.6.35-25-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011
<rww> magicianlord: please don't repeat questions from other users
<ikonia> kaushal: in what respect
<rww> ubottu: tell kaushal about crossposting
<denwerko> daniel_tree, yes, sure. i am running 2.6.38-rc6. if you have time, you could try compiling (how to is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild). If it is kernel problem, this could help
<ubottu> kaushal, please see my private message
<ikonia> bowentwo: same is true of the ati cards, only in my experience worse
<bowentwo> ikonia: lol thank you for the help
<WXZ> is it possible to record your desktop sound and stream it as your mic
<WXZ> like for skype and other chat stuff
<kaushal> ikonia: not sure how to proceed
<ikonia> bowentwo: I'm sorry it's not a positive response
<daniel_tree> denwerko, I think is a kernel issue ..cause in 9.10 it wasnt this bug
<ikonia> kaushal: you've not asked a question yet
<quentusrex> Anyone know if iit is possible to start the download of all the packages needed to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04?
<mickster04> WXZ: you can get male to male 3.5 jack cables
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, when upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, during "Setting new software channels", it fails with the following error: http://pastebin.com/bqGjs8LZ looking at apt.log it looks like it might be a problem with my proprietary graphics driver.
<denwerko> daniel_tree, btw, does it affect system performance, suspending or something else ?
<Noxes> It's currently set as a Mint install though, I wanted to see if another distro would help.. I plan to install back to ubuntu.. But either way it still displays a weird device name in lspci, and drivers will not work.
<magicianlord> denwerko: what bug
<mickster04> quentusrex: it's called the live disk iso?
<ikonia> quentusrex: it downloads it during the upgrade process
<quentusrex> It will take hours for the packages to download, but I will not be ready to start the upgrade until tomorrow.
<kaushal> ikonia: I have a P2P link between Data Center and our office
<ikonia> Noxes: if it's mint we can't help
<ikonia> kaushal: ok ?
<mickster04> quentusrex: just download and burn the ISO
<kaushal> so how do i set it up
<denwerko> magicianlord, ask daniel_tree
<daniel_tree> denwerko, the keyboard is not responding...when I type the writing lags
<WXZ> mickster04: and then attach the mic input to the stereo output?
<bowentwo> so ikonia: should i just stick with windows 7, till support can be found?
<kaushal> like networking diagram
<WXZ> I don't think it works that way
<Noxes> Then I'll just install back to ubuntu on it.. It'll still display the same problem though.
<ikonia> kaushal: it should just be a network connection to your ubuntu machine
<mickster04> WXZ: yes
<ikonia> Noxes: ok
<WXZ> I think the mic input is a lot more sensitive then the mic output
<kaushal> ikonia: can i pvt message you ?
<WXZ> and it'll fry it
<ikonia> kaushal: I'd rather you didn't,
<WXZ> I'm pretty sure I heard that
<ikonia> kaushal: better to speak in the hcannel
<ikonia> channel
<Noxes> Other than that, what do you think would be a good possible fix for this?
<mickster04> WXZ: stick the ends in your ears if you want but mic to audio in will work best
<kaushal> since its high volume
<ikonia> kaushal: just speak in the channel
<mickster04> WXZ: unlikely
<syn-ack> ikonia! ikonia! I wanna pvt message you too! :P
<daniel_tree> denwerko,  so it's impossible to continue working after the error occurs
<mickster04> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<denwerko> daniel_tree, something like this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466442
<kaushal> so i need to 10 PCs the P2P connection via gateway or switch
<ikonia> kaushal: ok, that will be done at the network device level, not the ubuntu level
<mickster04> kaushal: you are mixing different layers of the OSI diagram
<kaushal> mickster04: ok
<IsmAvatar> 10.10 upgrade help please? http://pastebin.com/bqGjs8LZ
<kaushal> mickster04: how do i proceed
<ikonia> kaushal: do you have a networking team where you work ?
<kaushal> nope
<WXZ> mickster04: hmmm... ehow agrees with you
<WXZ> I'll try it I guess
<Jonii> About partitions
<mickster04> kaushal: well p2p is nothing to do with how the network is physially connected
<Jonii> I need help
<ikonia> kaushal: the p2p link should be set up between networking infrastructure, not the ubuntu machine
<mickster04> WXZ: yeah, turn the volumes down at first if you're cautious
<Godslastering> about how much ram (estimated) does a ubuntu 10.10 install use, right out of the box?
<ikonia> Godslastering: as much as you have
<mickster04> Godslastering: it should say on the website
<mickster04> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<daniel_tree> denwerko, when I log in I can type normally ...only after a while...this error occurs from nowhere and then all the magic happens :) I cant type correctly..and the infinite messeges in the bus
<Jonii> testdisk found all my drives, finally, but now I'm having trouble understanding what does "deleted" "extended" "primary partition" "primary bootable" and such mean?
<ikonia> Jonii: ask in ##hardware that's not an ubuntu issue or lesson
<Starminn> Godslastering: Mine ran like a dream (compared to Windows XP) on 512MB so it doesn't need much. Now that I have 4 and a half GB, I've never caught it using anything about 800MB.
<Godslastering> ikonia: let me rephrase. i'm not talking about requirements, nor am i talking about caching. if i open "system monitor" with 24 gigs of ram, about how much should it be using, by default? (obviously if i open htop and look, it's using a lot much in the kernel for caching).. then again, if i have less than a gig of ram, it runs fine also
<Godslastering> Starminn: yes i'm noticing about 800MB, didn't know if that is about what it should be or not
<IsmAvatar> Would it be wise to uninstall my proprietary graphics driver to hopefully make the upgrade to 10.10 work?
<Noxes> Ikonia, I'm installing a fresh copy of Ubuntu 10.10 now.
<ikonia> Godslastering: I know you're not talking about requirements, thats why I said it will use "as much as you have"
<denwerko> daniel_tree, googling it with Aspire-5930 and doenst look like somebody solved it...
<mickster04> IsmAvatar: it depends what is causing the update to break?
<ikonia> IsmAvatar: do you have any 3rd party or external repos enabled ?
<denwerko> daniel_tree, sorry, going off. good luck, bye
<theborger> mickster04, so i ran sudo apt-get update,  still nuffin
<WXZ> mickster04: Speaker output power can be many Watts. That energy has to go somewhere; a resistor burns it as heat. To bring the signal down to microphone levels a lot of Watts may need to be burned.
<Godslastering> ikonia: nevermind then, Starminn pretty much answered me.
<Starminn> Godslastering: Yeah, I think mine sits at around 300-800 while I'm using it (I multi-task a lot). Even now I'm running a VM and it's using 1004MB. So yeah you're good.
<daniel_tree> denwerko, thanks bye
<WXZ> mickster04: http://www.electro-tech-online.com/general-electronics-chat/42602-how-do-i-get-microphone-input-speaker-output.html
<theborger> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mickster04> theborger: have you enabled the appropriate sources?
<IsmAvatar> mickster04: it seems like the graphics driver is
<theborger> mickster04, where do you do that at?
<IsmAvatar> ikonia: not that I know of?
<theborger> mickster04, and what ones?
<Godslastering> Starminn: yeah when i run VMs i get to almost 20 out of 24gb used at times, and the host os still runs decently, so that's good
<mickster04> theborger: iunno do /msg ubottu !info xinit
<Starminn> Godslastering. Awesome. Glad to help.
<mickster04> WXZ: well you seem to have found your own help, welld one
<Noxes> Ikonia: I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 now. Lspci on the liveCD also displays the wrong device name for my wireless card.
<IsmAvatar> Package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau has broken Depends on xorg-video-abi-8.0
<IsmAvatar>   Holding Back xserver-xorg-video-nouveau rather than change xorg-video-abi-8.0
<WXZ> mickster04: I know there's a way to mix them in windows, I'm going to see if I can find a non-hardware solution
<jfe> is there any program available that would allow me to pipe data to the clipboard?
<ikonia> Noxes: ok , lspci is just based on psci-id's so that's not something to worry about
<mickster04> WXZ: very good
<WXZ> but plugging your output into your mic input would blow your soundcard out (according to that site)
<regeya> I have an internal machine where I have phpldapadmin and redmine set up on apache2.  Right now avahi handles dns, so if I point a browser to foo.local dnssd is what handles it.  How would I go about setting it up so that redmine is available at redmine.foo.local and phpldapadmin at ldapadmin.foo.local?
<mickster04> WXZ: fine
<IsmAvatar> jfe: pastebinit will pipe output to pastebin
<Logan_WP> !pastebinit | jfe
<ubottu> jfe: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> regeya: just cheat it and put an entry in localhost
<Noxes> Ikonia: Well before the wireless card worked, and Lspci always displayed it as something like "Network Controller: Ralink 3090.. etc" now it's just "Network controller: device [d8dc:f8d8]" and the drivers will not work the same anymore.. Soo.. Idk.
<ikonia> regeya: in /etc/hosts
<regeya> ok
<milkmiruku> wondering if anyone can help - i uninstalled the avahi-common or somesuch and now 10.10 won't boot. /var/log/syslog mentiones that cups prestart, gdm main and avahi-daemon get terminated, though avahi-daemon tries to respawn again right after. can i somehow reinstall any missing dependancies, or totally remove avahi from the system?
<ikonia> Noxes: possibly the livecd's pci-id's are out of date
<jfe> IsmAvatar: thanks
<Noxes> Ikonia: It does this after install aswell.. It used to work using this livecd all the time. I just hope someone in this channel can guide me to a possible fix.. I wouldn't care what lspci was saying, aslong as the drivers worked.
<theborger> anyone point me to a web page, that says what servers to use for apt-get?
<ThRiX> Hi at all
<ikonia> Noxes: are the drivers normally supplied from the aditional drivers tool or a manual install ?
<ikonia> theborger: ubuntu selects the best servers for you at install time
<ikonia> theborger: they should already be setup
<Jonii> Dear god thank you everyone! I can now install Ubuntu!
<Noxes> Ikonia: manual install.. I've followed the steps the exact same as I have before, when it worked properly.. And I've done it about 100 times in the past day.. Yet they won't work.
<theborger> Err http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security/multiverse i386 Packages   Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<syn-ack> ikonia! ikonia! I wanna pvt message you too! :P
<syn-ack> err
<syn-ack> sorry about that
<ikonia> syn-ack: stop it, you've done that gag
<ikonia> Noxes: define doesn't work
<syn-ack> ikonia hit the wrong key and nuked my response. It was unintentional.
<ikonia> syn-ack: not a problem
<syn-ack> I was going to say, ikonia: That doesn't mean that the server that were the best at install time are still the best.
<Noxes> Ikonia: After install, adding things to blacklist and modules, I reboot.. Nothing has changed.. Clicking on the wireless icon doesn't display any wireless routers, or possible wireless connection. Ifconfig doesn't even display wlan0 or whatever anymore.
<ThRiX> I try to configure hylafax server, but when try to send the mail from command line (mail 12345678@fax.mydomain.it) i get this error Command died with status 255: "/usr/bin/faxmail". Command output: Password:faxmail: unable to process message:  Login failed: 500 'PASS ': Syntax error, expecting password..
<theborger> apt-get update just errors out
<ThRiX> can anyone help me?
<ikonia> syn-ack: no but if you have to ask what to use...it's best for you to trust ubuntu
<ikonia> theborger: explain errors out ?
<theborger> ikonia Err http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security/multiverse i386 Packages   Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<ikonia> Noxes: do the modules you installed/built get loaded ?
<mickster04> theborger: apparently xinit is in the main repo, but if you are getting errors, then it seems your seem is more boerked than originally thought, what happened?
<ikonia> theborger: can you ping that host ?
<Noxes> Ikonia: I don't quite know.. How could I see?
<ikonia> Noxes: what is the name of the modules you built/installed
<theborger> ikonia ping http://security.ubuntu.com ping: unknown host http://security.ubuntu.com
<Noxes> Ikonia: rt3390sta is what I've always added to /etc/modules after install..
<theborger> ikonia ping www.google.com PING www.l.google.com (74.125.159.104) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from yi-in-f104.1e100.net (74.125.159.104): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=18.1 ms
<ThRiX> Anyone know to resove my problem on hylafax password?
<ikonia> theborger: the host is security.ubuntu.com not http://security.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> theborger: you don't ping "http" you ping the host name
<ikonia> Noxes: ok, so lsmod should list that module if it's getting loaded
<daniel_tree> can I upgrade the kernel to 2.6.38 rc6 using http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa ?
<Noxes> Ikonia: And if it's not loaded properly?
<gsfai> Why am i not able to choose my user from the "Auto login" function?
<GI_Jack> sweet shit I cant login
<theborger> ikonia, sorry yes i can  ping security.ubuntu.com PING security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.167) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from bignay.canonical.com (91.189.92.167): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=116 ms
<ikonia> GI_Jack: control the language
<GI_Jack> gdm is messing up
<gsfai> (Where can i find the configuration file or something)
<ikonia> Noxes: manually load it
<GI_Jack> I log in screen goes blank and I am back at the gdm login screen
<Noxes> Ikonia: command?
<ikonia> theborger: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and "ls -la /etc/apt/source.d
<d03boy> Anyone know how I can install mono on my ubuntu server (only cli) so I can host asp.net 3.5+ pages?
<ikonia> Noxes: is it getting loaded first ?
<GI_Jack> I can login as root
<ThRiX> bye... :(
<ikonia> GI_Jack: then you have changed your system as you should not be able to login as root
<Noxes> Ikonia: I only just finished the Ubuntu 10.10 install.. Let me install them first.
<ikonia> ThRiX: bye
<GI_Jack> I am typing this on xchat on my cell phone plz help
<ikonia> Noxes: I find it prudent to test it before saying it doesn't work, you've just told me "they don't work" yet you've not even installed ubuntu yet
<GI_Jack> ikonia: I enabled root login because I needed it for a prog that does work with gksu
<functor> rt2860 eeepc still isnt working
<pradeep_-_> hi
<ikonia> GI_Jack: you've changed your system a lot to allow root to login to gdm
<functor> ralink drivers page is 404
<functor> 10.10 and loads of problems
<Jonii> Err, sorry, I need help figuring out the Ubuntu installer
<Okley> where is xchat help channel
<mickster04> GI_Jack: you never need a root login, certainly not thru gdm...
<ikonia> Jonii: just ask
<rww> Okley: /join #xchat
<ikonia> Okley: #xchat
<olimones_>  I have a problem installing asterisk 2.0 GUI on ubuntu server. It keeps looking for rights to write on gui folder. does any one can help?
<Okley> k thnx
<Jonii> Ubuntu now realizes that I do have Windows installed, and suggests I install Ubuntu parallel to it
<ikonia> Okley: writes to right
<pradeep_-_> how best to configure quad-core application and database servers to manage 6millions records in 10 terabytes of disk-space
<theborger> ikonia http://pastebin.com/Q3XerCnq  ls -la /etc/apt/source.d ls: cannot access /etc/apt/source.d: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Okley: not you sorry
<mickster04> Jonii: you can manually specify where to put it
<functor> does anyone know the status of this known issue > Poor connectivity when using WPA2 encrypted access points.
<mickster04> !ot | pradeep_-_
<ubottu> pradeep_-_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<immy> hi
<Jonii> But all the graphs seem a bit counter-intuitive
<YankDownUnder> d03boy, You should be able to just use: apt-get install mono-apache-server (and all the other bits)
<ikonia> theborger: what happens if you do "sudo apt-get update"
<mickster04> Jonii: they are quite easy to read, can you screen shot and explain what you don't understand about them?
<theborger> ikonia, it erros out
<ikonia> the show me the error please.
<mickster04> theborger: again that will be a different error so give the example
<immy> ive used the disk utility to setup an encrypted partition on an external hard drive for backup. can i find out what settings the encrypted partition was setup with?
<theborger> its the same error over and over, one sec
<Jonii> mickster04, if I try "Install in parallel", lower graph has this draggable thing that paints the whole thing green if I want to, and color explanations below say orange is the color for Ubuntu partition, and there is no orange :/
<mickster04> Jonii: use the manual option
<Noxes42> Ikonia: lsmod does not display "rt3390sta" at all.. How do I manually load it?
<gsfai> Where can i do a manual configuration of auto-login
<theborger> ikonia Err http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security/multiverse i386 Packages   Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<ikonia> Noxes42: modprobe $module name"
<ikonia> theborger: that server is responding
<Noxes42> Ikonia: "FATAL: Module rt3390sta not found."
<theborger> ikonia, yes i can pink it
<theborger> s/pink/ping
<Jonii> mickster04, I tried, but "create a new partition" is a bit difficult to understand. What's that option about conjunction point(dunno if I translated that correctly), where you can select /, /tmp, /home etc
<ikonia> Noxes42: is the module in the kernel tree ?
<ikonia> theborger: so some networking (routing/firewalling) is blocking it on your machine, that's what you need to resolve
<neyhay> Can someone tell me how to repair an ext4 file system?  Testdisk results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569912/
<ikonia> theborger: do any other package hosts error, or just security
<mickster04> !mountpoint | Jonii
<Jonii> Should I make the new partition "primary" or "logical"?
<Noxes42> Ikonia: I don't quite know.. I tried "sudo modprobe rt3090sta" and no error came up.. Although it still won't connect.
<theborger> ikonia, all of them error
<PerfM> iight kids
<YankDownUnder> neyhay, fsck.ext4 /dev/sdXX
<GI_Jack> ok I created a new user and the new user works just my main account doesnt
<mickster04> !partition | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ikonia> theborger: ok, so there is something wrong with your networking
<ikonia> Noxes42: is the module loaded after you modprobed ?
<mickster04> Jonii: better?
<Noxes42> Ikonia: Yes.
<WXZ> does anyone know how to get stereomix
<WXZ> with pavucontrol?
<ikonia> Noxes42: ok, so the module is loaded, how are you now trying to configure it
<mickster04> basically if i understand right, you want to set the mount point as / and the rest should be fine as they are
<mickster04> jano: ^^^^
<Noxes42> Ikonia: I don't know..
<ikonia> Noxes42: you must know how your setting up as you're telling me it fails when you try to connect
<bc81> WXZ: i just go to configuration tab and choose analog stereo duplex
<WXZ> bc81: configuration tab?
<Noxes42> Ikonia: Oh I mean nothing comes up in ifconfig, or when I click the wireless icon..
<WXZ> bc81: I think you're like 3 steps ahead of me
<Noxes42> Ikonia: It's like there isn't even a wireless driver/card installed..
<ikonia> Noxes42: show me the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" please in a pastebin
<neyhay> YankDownUnder: output gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570829/
<bc81> WXZ: oh, well run pavucontrol, go to configuration tab, choose stereo
<Jonii> So, basically, I need to create three different partitions
<itaylor57> 2usagi99
<Noxes42> Ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570830/
<WXZ> bc81: yeah, I've got stereo duplex on as well
<WXZ> but it's not recording the output
<mickster04> Jonii: optimally, but you may not need a swap drive, and you can keep the rest in / anyway
<YankDownUnder> neyhay, Um...and you've tried also running (as root) fsck.ext4 -p -y -f /dev/sdb1
<PhoenixSTF> Hi guys, i goota a problem with VT6421 controler board taht gives me trouble with WD HDD and Samsung, strangedly i got another one with the same chip that doesnt give me any kind of trouble, I already tried modprobe sata_via, but no luck errors keep coming, is there any fix for the kernel?
<ikonia> Noxes42: is the wirless card actually enabled on the kill switch, does the syslog show anything on it ?
<bc81> WXZ: what are you recording with
<mmka> hi, after mounting the root file system I have got a problem "udev failed to create queue file", then the system stops there
<Noxes42> ikonia: What do you mean?
<WXZ> I'm not recording right now, just in puvacontrol
<Jonii> mickster04, err, now I'm confused
<WXZ> the bar which shows intensity isn't moving
<ikonia> Noxes42: exactly what I've just said
<mickster04> Jonii: well what three partitions do you think you need?
<Noxes42> ikonia: What do you mean
<ikonia> Noxes42: exactly what I've just said
<Noxes42> ikonia: Sorry, uhmm.
<Jonii> Swap, root, home?
<Noxes42> ikonia: There's no "killswitch" for the wireless card on this pc.
<Geo> there is a channel for c++ issues
<ikonia> Noxes42: 1.) is the wirless card physically enable, most laptops have a kill switch 2.) does the syslog show anything on the card
<ikonia> Geo: yes
<Jonii> But I don't know how large I should make these partitions
<bc81> WXZ: what program is making sound at the moment?
<Noxes42> ikonia: It's a desktop.
<Jonii> Swap should be double my RAM, right? But I don't know how much RAM I have
<Geo> @ikonia can u tell me the name?
<WXZ> bc81: vlc
<ikonia> Noxes42: that doesn't change what I've just said
<mickster04> Jonii: how much ram do you have, you may not need swap, root and home can be just made into one, if you don't specifiy a home partition, it goes under root
<YankDownUnder> Finding RAM: free -m
<Jonii> Root should be 8GB, but is there a reason to make it larger?
<Noxes42> ikonia: There's no "killswitch" on it, what so ever.
<mickster04> Jonii: run system monitor, it tells you in there
<ikonia> Noxes42: ok, so move onto the next thing I said
<Noxes42> ikonia: Idk how to view the syslog. o.e
<neyhay> YankDownUnder: not yet, reading fsck man pages
<mickster04> Jonii: if you just make one partition with the whole space you have set aside for ubuntu, make it root, everything comes under there (except swap, but you might not need it)_
<YankDownUnder> neyhay, You're sure the partition is ext4, ya?
<bc81> WXZ: so , you hear sound but don't see the meter moving?  i just joined, so you'll need to give more details if possible
<ikonia> Noxes42: it's /var/log/messages
<Jonii> mickster04, how do I know if I need it?
<WXZ> bc81: I hear sound, and I see the output meter moving, but I don't see the input meter moving
<Guest93163> hello, can anybody help me with regard to openssh behind a NAT enabled router
<WXZ> bc81: nvm, there is no input meter
<bc81> WXZ: thats for microphones and whatnot
<Noxes42> ikonia: What do i search for?
<Jonii> I have 3,6GB of RAM
<mickster04> Jonii: well how much ram do you have? if it's great than 1GB I would argue you don't need it, UNLESS you want to be able to hybernate
<ikonia> Noxes42: read through it, see if it mentions your card, networking issues, your cards device, the kernel modules
<mickster04> Jonii: in which case you should get by fine without swap
<mickster04> !swap > Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii, please see my private message
<WXZ> bc81: I know, I'm trying to get what I'm hearing on the desktop be sent to the mic input
<g_0_0> Guest93163, what is the problem?
<WXZ> bc81: kind of mimic like I have a mic, and I'm putting it up to my stereo
<Guest93163> i set up port triggering on 5900 to this machine, ive set up and are running openssh, i try to connect from my phone through androidvnc (it worked once) but now it says authentication failed
<Noxes42> ikonia: Nothing.
<mickster04> Jonii: so just set the one partition as root (/) and just press next?
<ikonia> Noxes42: can you confirm the hardwares working within windows (I thought you said you where dual booting earlier, I could be wrong)
<ikonia> Guest93163: androidvnc is not ssh
<g_0_0> Guest93163, you're trying to connect to a home server?
<Noxes42> ikonia: I am not dual booting, no.
<drc> Jonii: personally, I do swap = ram (depends on the space available) and everything else to / (no separate / and home). I think this is what mickster04 is trying to tell you also (not to put words in his mouth)
<Guest93163> that explains that... i also tried connectbot via ssh protocol i got client terminated connection
<WXZ> bc81: ??
<mickster04> drc: yup
<ikonia> Noxes42: Hmmm, there may actually be a hardware error there if it's not being detected correctly any more
<ikonia> Noxes42: and it's not being mentioned in the syslog
<Jonii> mickster04, and I should use ext3, not ext4?
<mickster04> Jonii: uhm i think ext4 is safe by now?
<Guest93163> im trying to get commandline access to the machine to remote run scripts and to scp files to my phone
<mickster04> Jonii: i use ext4
<neyhay> YankDownUnder: fairly positive it was ext4.  slight possibility it was ext 3
<ikonia> Guest93163: so ssh in on port 22
<GI_Jack> fixed one corrupted file
<geekbri> Guest93163: i use connectbot on my phone... if youre using SSH keys make sure on the key screen you have the one you want to use set to unlocked
<Guest93163> you know... i think i just realised my problem
<Noxes42> ikonia: After a few hours of the annoying errors, I just popped open the box, carefully removed the card, used a dust cleaner can thing, and replaced it.. And it still displayed the wrong device, along with not working.
<Jonii> And not make root primary but logical? I have no idea what difference do these changes make
<Guest93163> im triggering 5900 for vnc not 22 for ssh
<ikonia> Noxes42: a clean doesn't mean it's working
<Noxes42> ikonia: More than likely it is a hardware issue, sadly.
<mickster04> Jonii: just leave those settings as they are
<Guest93163> let me just check if i forward to 22
<mickster04> it'll most likely work as it is
<ikonia> Noxes42: if it used to display the correct info, and not now, it's not autoloading the moudle, and it doesn't see the card once the module is loaded and there is no mention in the syslog, it looks bad
<YankDownUnder> neyhay, What ya get when ya "cat /etc/fstab" => view the FS used for sdb1 ?
<Jonii> But, I guess I want to make swap partition. Like, it could be useful, and it doesn't cause me any harm to have it, right?
<mickster04> Jonii: correct
#ubuntu 2011-02-23
<mr_gnu> Jonii: I don't have a swap since I have 8 gigs of ram. But that's my preference.
<mickster04> mr_gnu: well if you wanna use hybernate that won't help any
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: you need swap for hibernate
<Noxes42> ikonia: Could it possibly be the PCI slot itself? If I were to move the card to another slot, would that make a difference?
<Guest93163> ok so i can ssh in but only as root
<mr_gnu> mickster04: I never hibernate lol.
<mickster04> Jonii: but if you don't mind just using sleep, then you don't really need it :p
<Guest93163> is that normal?
<mickster04> mr_gnu: me neither
<geekbri> Jonii: the only harm it causes is not having that space available as normal storage.... :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest93163: me neither
<Jonii> geekbri, well, I do have more than enough space
<mickster04> Guest93163: depends if you are doing root@server
<immy> how can i delete an encrypted partition created with disk utility?
<mickster04> Jonii: in which case make a swap partition
<Guest93163> i tried dave@server and got host terminated
<drc> mr_gnu: but jonii is from .fi and it gets cold there in the winter
<mickster04> Guest93163: is dave an account on the server?
<Guest93163> yes
<Geo> can someone tell me a c++ help channel?
<sparky44> i need to organize music on my walkman on ubuntu 10.10 whats the best to use
<ActionParsnip> Geo: #c++ or #programming
<sparky44> what program is best to use i mean
<mickster04> sparky44: banshee and ryhtm box both have that ability i believe
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: there is no best
<mickster04> !best | sparky44
<neyhay> YankDownUnder: It doesn't seem to want to mount.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/570835/
<ubottu> sparky44: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Geo> ActionPaesnip thx
<PhoenixSTF> How do I apply a patch to the lucid kernel? do i Have to recompile?
<mr_gnu> drc: lol
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<maco> PhoenixSTF: yes
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<makefile> !path
<YankDownUnder> neyhay, What happens when you try to manually mount the /dev/sdb1 mate?
<Jonii> And, help page says I should use ext3, but it's good to use ext4?
<mickster04> Jonii: just use ext4
<Jonii> Ok
<mickster04> Jonii: that help page may be slighty behind...:p
<mickster04> Jonii: ext4 is still relatively new
<functor> How do I blacklist the rt2860 mod(s) in 10.10 netbook in order to use the official one?
<functor> it seems lsmod has a bunch of them
<mickster04> !blacklist > functor
<ubottu> functor, please see my private message
<PhoenixSTF> maco: great how about upgrading lucid server kernel to 2.6.32-25, how do i do that?
<immy> how can i delete a "dm-X" device - n is an integer
<Jonii> So, I'm making root(that is, "/" as mount point), but why is it logical and not primary? Logical seems less worthy than primary, and my windows partitions are primary
<Jonii> Does this matter at all?
<sparky44> mickster04 thanks and sorry for saying best meant had thoes capabilities
<immy> can i just go into /dev and sudo rm?
<mickster04> Jonii: don't worry bout it
<functor> mickster04: rather, "which ones" should i blacklist
<ActionParsnip> functor: just add a new .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d with a .conf extension wuth the words:  blacklist modulename      in the file
<functor> i know how blackist works
<maco> PhoenixSTF: -25 is no longer in the repos. it's old. bugfixes have pushed it up to -28
<functor> there is rt2800lib and sta, but the official one is different
<ActionParsnip> functor: just blacklist what you don't want
<Jonii> So I select logical, and choose the amount of memory as installation program suggested, and use ext4
<Guest93163> does anyone know the default password for openssh
<maco> PhoenixSTF: you could dig it up on launchpad.net if you /really/ want
<jrib> Guest93163: there isn't such a thing
<ActionParsnip> Guest93163: there isn;t one
<Guest93163> crap
<mr_gnu> Jonii: You really only need to use logical if you are seperating your "/" partitions
<ActionParsnip> Guest93163: you use YOUR account to connect
<mickster04> Jonii: well you shouldn't need to select either logical or primary, it should have been chosen for you?
<rww> Guest93163: openssh uses your user account passwords for authentication
<Jonii> mickster04, yeah, it's autoselected as logical
<Guest93163> then why if i try to login as root@server and i give the password i use for sudo it fails authentication
<KB1JWQ> rww: Or ssh keypairs.
<maco> Guest93163: becauase that's your user's password, not root's
<maco> Guest93163: root has no password
<Guest93163> huh...
<maco> Guest93163: use your username
<mickster04> Guest93163: cos is shouldbe that sudo isn't an account on the server
<Jonii> But this seems a bit weird
<PhoenixSTF> maco: yes well i am talking about lucid server, im how can i upgrade the kernel on it? apt-get upgrade wont go above 2.6.32-21
<ActionParsnip> Guest93163: there is no root pass, that's why. Login as your own user
<Jonii> But, I select logical, and it's all good, right?
<maco> PhoenixSTF: do you not have the security or updates repositories enabled?
<mickster04> Jonii: if that is what is defaulted yes
<maco> PhoenixSTF: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PhoenixSTF> maco: never mixed on sources....
<neyhay> YankDownUnder: tried both ext3 and 4  http://paste.ubuntu.com/570841/
<pareli> are there any other way to do so new windows get centered other than using compiz?
<Guest93163> aha!
<Guest93163> geniuses the lot of ya
<jrib> pareli: you could use devilspie
<jrib> !devilspie | pareli
<ubottu> pareli: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<mickster04> bbiab
<PhoenixSTF> maco: i have all security updates and repositories enable, on apt-get upgrade is says some have been keeped back
<Guest93163> thanks alot then fellas/lasses im off to play with me ssh terminal
<ActionParsnip> Guest93163: the sooner you forget about root, the better dude
<Guest93163> i dont know why i tried root
<Guest93163> frustration i imagine
<maco> PhoenixSTF: and lists the kernels specifically?
<ActionParsnip> Guest93163: if you connect with:  ssh -X name@server   you can use X forwarded apps :)
<pareli> ubottu: so no other way than using 3rd party software?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PhoenixSTF> maco: its syas linux generic pae
<mr_gnu> Is the "auto-complete" feature to search the repos in apt-get a some what new feature/patch? I don't remember it in the past.
<Jonii> "Make sure you've a root and swap partition and that your windows partition has a mount point so you can access it."
<Guest93163> im using an android phone as the client so i dunno about that
<Jonii> How do I do this? Does doing this risk breaking my windows?
<maco> PhoenixSTF: and if you run "sudo apt-get update" that doesnt change anything?
<PhoenixSTF> nop
<PhoenixSTF> maco : The following packages have been kept back:
<PhoenixSTF>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<Guest93163> well im off to play anyway. thanks guys
<jrib> pareli: well presumably you're asking how to do in metacity since you specified wanting to avoid compiz, and metacity is meant to be a very straight-forward window manager.  So yes, you need to use something like devilspie
<ActionParsnip> pareli: http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/08/06/ubuntu-tip-force-new-windows-to-open-centered-on-the-desktop/
<Jonii> Like, how do I make sure windows partition has a mount point?
<mr_gnu> Good ol' windows, gotta love the dual boot. ^_~
<toastyjustice> I am trying to run a couple commands in the background using "at now", but nothing seems to be happening, nor is a job created, maybe I am doing something wrong?
<PhoenixSTF> maco : is it on backports?
<gr8Q> anyone run playonlinux here
<jrib> toastyjustice: we can only know if you tell us what you are doing
<jrib> gr8Q: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Jonii> Windows partition, mount point?
<ActionParsnip> toastyjustice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV   has an example of 'at' being used at the bottom
<toastyjustice> Like: at now; touch /tmp/test;
<nRy> does anyone know I can search if my system has a driver named: ds9490r
<toastyjustice> Doesn't create the file
<nRy> I need to find out if Ubuntu ships with this driver and if so if I can safely remove it
<jrib> toastyjustice: you run at now, you get a new line, you type "touch /tmp/test", you press enter, you press ctrl-d
<ActionParsnip> nRy: try:  sudo modprobe ds9490r      if you get no error, it exists
<kj6lxu> my organizations email group has huge treads that go back and forth. not every one wants so much email. is there a way to have temporary email groups people can sign up for so thay that the email tread ????
<pareli> can i turn off the capabilities to use mouse in a particular terminal?
<toastyjustice> Jrib: Perfect, thanks! I knew it had to be the exit keystroke I was messing up
<jrib> pareli: no idea, but I'm curious as to why?
<entity> Hi guys. I wanna grow my ubuntu partition.
<jrib> toastyjustice: at reads jobs from stdin (that's why it prompts you like that).  You could also do something like: echo touch /tmp/test | at now
<ActionParsnip> entity: do it in live CD environment
<toastyjustice> Oh yeah, that pipe uses the prior command as input, right?
<pareli> jrib: i have a transparent terminal in the upper left corner of my desktop, and for more desktop intergration i was thinking of turning of the usage of mouse in that terminal
<entity> fabulous.
<jrib> toastyjustice: command1 | command2 sends stdout from command1 to stdin of command2
<snowrichard> hello
<toastyjustice> Gotcha, awesome.
<snowrichard> just got hooked up to hughes net satellite internet today
<nRy> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/96BuLHmJ
<entity> Ahh ActionParsnip. I remember you. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll get on that.
<jrib> pareli: so you'd want it to sort of pass through?  What do you want it to do when you right click on it?   Act like nothing happened, or act like you right clicked on the desktop?
<th0r> pareli: depending on what is displayed in the terminal you might be better served to use something like conky
<ActionParsnip> nRy: if you are root, you don't need sudo
<voglster> any experts on routing here?
<snowrichard> voip apps like paltalk or skype seem to have a little trouble with the audio streaming though
<ActionParsnip> voglster: in what sense
<nRy> ok, but does this mean the driver is not present?
<ActionParsnip> nRy: you should also run:   mv /etc/modprobe.d/virtualgl /etc/modprobe.d/virtualgl.conf   to supress that message
<pareli> jrib: i want so nothing happens when i click on it, just so when mouseover theres no way to click on the terimnal, the only way i want to use it is by: alt&tab
<kj6lxu> my organizations email group has huge treads that go back and forth. not every one wants so much email. is there a way to have temporary email groups people can sign up for so thay that the email tread ????
<avis-> snow erle
<ActionParsnip> nRy: but no the driver doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> voglster: I can explain spanning tree and OSPF of you like but those are offtopic here
<voglster> network A attached to internet 192.168.0.0/24, network B attached to network A through an ubuntu linux box with 2 nics in it... network B 192.168.250.0... the ubuntu linux box is set to ip_forward and i have internet access on netwrok B
<jrib> pareli: oh I see, you don't want the window to get selected then.  I don't know, but have you looked at options like tilda or yakuake instead?
<pareli> th0r: i am using conky, the terminal is not for displaying anything
<ActionParsnip> voglster: ok, what addressing does network B use?
<luqui> Hi, my computer thinks its battery is low when it's not.  Can i tell it not to take any action when it detects the battery is critically low?
<ActionParsnip> voglster: ok, just read it
<voglster> ActionParsnip, /24 192.168.250.0/24
<Jonii> Now, when I install, this setup will remember that it's dual boot, and doesn't destroy my windows loader?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | voglster
<ubottu> voglster: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I currently have:  OpenOffice.org 3.2.1   –   OOO320m19 (Build:9505)  –   ooo-build 3.2.1.4, Ubuntu package 1:3.2.1-6ubuntu2~10.04.1  --  I've downloaded and uncompressed this file:  OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz  --  What will happen if I run the `update' command from within the top-level directory?
<pareli> jrib: i'l check into that, right now im using xfce4-terminal as the desktop terminal, the terminal itself can be configured to be totaly transparent + noborders, and so on.
<voglster> ActionParsnip, internet works fine, but noting in network B can access resources in network A
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: grub2 will overwrite the windows loader and will manage the dual boot for you entirely
<voglster> ActionParsnip, but everything in network A can access network B resources.. http, ssh, rdp etc...
<ActionParsnip> voglster: can you ping the IP addresses in LAN A from LAN B
<Jonii> ActionParsnip, sounds good enough
<voglster> ActionParsnip, and I can both ways
<voglster> ActionParsnip, ping*
<ActionParsnip> voglster: and can you ping names?
<voglster> ActionParsnip, yup.. dns works fine
<shigutso> I have a 1GB flashdrive with badblocks. Is there any Linux command to fix that? Or at least hide the badblocks?
<jason__> guys, do i need a chromium apparmor profile? or it's ok the way as it is?
<ActionParsnip> voglster: ok, what resources areyou trying to access
<voglster> ActionParsnip, http, ssh, anything really...
<ActionParsnip> jason__: seems fine here
<ActionParsnip> voglster: are you using the local accounts when you SSH or do you have a domain controller?
<jason__> ActionParnship, thx :-)
<voglster> ActionParsnip, i can access those resources on network A's router from network B (i think but id need to verify) but i cannot get to a webserver located somewhere in network A
<voglster> ActionParsnip, Local
<ActionParsnip> voglster: if you can ping the IP then you shouold be able to connect to the services on the system as the logical connection is present
<voglster> ActionParsnip, my thoughts exactly ;-)
<pareli> jrib: by tilda and yakuka you mean drop-down terminal? for that i'm using guake-terminal
<voglster> ActionParsnip, guessing its a firewall issue with network A's default gateway
<jrib> pareli: yeah
<nRy> <ActionParsnip: is that message going to possibly cause any problems on the system?
<pareli> jrib: ok, thanks but il see
<ActionParsnip> nRy: it means that the file with the bad name isn't being processed, so whatever you added in there isn't being used
<pareli> jrib: into the posibilities on writing your own script for the window not to be selected by mouse
<ActionParsnip> voglster: have you setup the forwarding of the ports used by the other protocols to go to the other LAN, kinda like an internal port forward
<voglster> ActionParsnip, nope... in fact the ubuntu box has a blank firewall...
<voglster> ActionParsnip, just accept all
<ActionParsnip> voglster: strange
<voglster> ActionParsnip, exactly
<Jeruvy> voglster: its true, but you can quickly add a deny all rule and then add from there.
<ActionParsnip> voglster: maybe you need a rule to push packets  destined to a certain subnet mask down the relevant interface
<voglster> ActionParsnip, then why is ping working? hehe
<ActionParsnip> voglster: not sure, maybe icmp is handled automagically
<Bing0> Hi. Ubuntu 10.10.  What is the best way to share files between two Ubuntu machines?  I tried SSH but the overhead on the CPU is too high. This is LAN traffic so security isn't important for this.  Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> !samba | Bing0
<ubottu> Bing0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<voglster> Bing0, samba?
<avis-> su do
<voglster> ActionParsnip, i like that... automagically
<ActionParsnip> Bing0: samba is quick and dirty and will accommodate windows clients should you get any
<ActionParsnip> voglster: I'd look at the route table of the central PC to make sure it smells right.
<ActionParsnip> Bing0: its not the best way, as a best way doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> Bing0: you could setup tftp and it will be quick :)
<voglster_> ActionParsnip, will do
<harold> I need help with swap area. i am pretty novice at this. I have x64 version of maverick. 3gigs ram. do i need swap area?? I allocated free space on HDD of about 20 gigs to swap when i installed.
<nRy> <ActionParsnip: ah! Thanks for the tip that sounds like it might be important since our system is based on VirtualGL
<harold> I need help with swap area. i am pretty novice at this. I have x64 version of maverick. 3gigs ram. do i need swap area?? I allocated free space on HDD of about 20 gigs to swap when i installed.
<voglster_> ActionParsnip, only 2 routes: 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1      192.168.250.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0   plus a default
<ActionParsnip> harold: if you want hibernate then you'll need swap, or if you expect to exhuast your RAM (Large image manipulation or video edittng will do that), You will need 3Gb RAM at least
<drc> harold: conventional wisdom say swap = ram
<ActionParsnip> voglster_: can you pastebin that please, irc is killing the formatting
<voglster_> harold, you dont "need" swap if you never go over 3 gigs of ram but thats a BAAAD thing.. if you EVER do... system will panic and lock
<harold> but I allocated free space of HDD to swap. I have other partitions which are logical not primary. can i change swap area to them?? Like windows uses pagefile in other partitions???
<aeon-ltd> harold: i suggest you keep 1gb of swap for scratch space, but if you use hibernate i'd allocate more
<davew> hello world
<cruzj> any yahoo for ubuntu
<WeThePeople> is it possible to hack a WinXp admin password from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cruzj: yahoo offer a tonne of services, which do you mean
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: yes
<voglster_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/EnDBUrDr
<cruzj> yahoo native app for linux
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip, would you show me how?
<harold> but I allocated free space of HDD to swap. I have other partitions which are logical not primary. can i change swap area to them?? Like windows uses pagefile in other partitions???
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<Bing0> ActionParsnip, sorry for the delay.  I was aware of Samba but I probably won't need Windows machines.  Does Samba have much overhead(well versus SSH)?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: that's how "secure" your OS is
<ActionParsnip> Bing0: no, samba is pretty fast and light on CPU
<Bing0> ok
<ActionParsnip> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (maverick), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<dostoj> how can i make changes in configuration editor permanent? in detail: i want the button layout to be like this: close,minimize,maximize:menu. However, everytime I change my system theme, the buttons get reset to the "normal" order, where they appear on the right top of the title bar. I tried both set as default and set mandatory but both didnt help
<daniel_tree> how long should it take to compile the linux kernel ???
<voglster_> ActionParsnip, just for good measure... iptables -L
<harold> but I allocated free space of HDD to swap. I have other partitions which are logical not primary. can i change swap area to them?? Like windows uses pagefile in other partitions???
<Bing0> ActionParsnip, i did consider samba but figured i'd ask in here.  side-question.  When I click connect to server(from task bar) FTP is a choice.  is that as efficient as browsing for files?
<voglster_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/aeHc44rV
<Bing0> ActionParsnip, or should I just try it and see? :)
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: a long time, on the order of hours
<voglster_> Bing0, other options could be nfs?
<harold> help here too please
<ActionParsnip> Bing0: sure, it uses 2 ports so is wasteful that way but ftp is light
<daniel_tree> like 2 or 3 or more ?
<Bing0> ok thanks
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: I guess it depends on how fast a cpu you have
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, I fallow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<ActionParsnip> voglster_: I believe you need a route going the other way from the route output you said
<blackstar> anyone know how can i enable lucid, and maverick to delete my tmp folder, at boot or shutdown, please?
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, do u think is it necesary to do the last part "using the ubuntu kernel configuration ??
<harold> but I allocated free space of HDD to swap. I have other partitions which are logical not primary. can i change swap area to them?? Like windows uses pagefile in other partitions???
<Jordan_U> Sakuya: What problem are you having specifically with SP1 and grub?
<harold> guys swap area help please...
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: I guess not, what are you trying to do?
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip, do you think using knoppix will work instead of using 10.04 live cd
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, I want to upgrade the kernel.. I have an annoing bug ..hope it will get fixed this way
<davew> Explain in details how you would modify the system-level Bash configuration files to log the login / logout of every single user on your Linux box.
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: there is the mainline kernel ppa, you can get any kernel just without ubuntu patches
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: aslong as you can get that package in, the ultimate boot cd has it too
<ActionParsnip> blackstar: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_168.html
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: To be fair, it's just as easy if not easier to reset your Ubuntu password if you have physical access.
<ActionParsnip> blackstar: looks ok but I havent used it
<voglster_> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, what ppa ??
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: mainline kernel
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: root pass is a little harder ;)
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, can u give me some more details pls ?? i dont understand
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, where can I get this ppa from ?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: No, it's not. But this is getting offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: aye
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/    download and install the ones you want
<bc81> dostoj: i dont know of a way to make it permanent, so maybe create a script that you can execute to easily put them back
<blackstar> thanks Action
<davew> Explain in details how you would modify the system-level Bash configuration files to log the login / logout of every single user on your Linux box. can anyone answer this
<sasy360> guys i'm trying to compile a software and it needs a package but it's packaged with a little different in title so it could not find it
<pareli> i cant't seem to open gconf-conf, isn't gconf-conf standard on gnome?
<Sakuya> Jordan_U:  this http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itproSP/thread/9083e953-f06c-4041-8977-115235359e23
<Zoso> hey does anyone know where to point me to a chat about LDAP/SAMBA
<allisonvoll> sasy360: what is the package?
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, should I cancel compiling the kernel ??and try this ppa method ?? or would it take as long ?
<ActionParsnip> pareli: gconf-editor do you mean?
<Roman34> Every 60 seconds (exactly) the sound goes mute if I use build in loudspeaker but never happens with headphones (works just fine) on Ubuntu 10.10, any clue?
<shcherbak> pareli: gconf-editor ?
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip, LOL, this is so easy!!
<bc81> dostoj: something like this: http://pastebin.com/mRwALAuV   (make executable, click it when you wan the button layout back)
<blackstar> ActionParsnip .. the files does not exist on lucid or maverick
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: the ppa would only take a few minutes, the other a few hours.  It is allot quicker.  You should be able to try and install some of the ppa kernels while the compile is running
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: yeah, its good for helping folks who forget their admin pass :)
<sasy360> allisonvoll: actually i'm on sabayon. trying to compile midori and it needs valac but it's packaged as vala
<dostoj> bc81, thanks, i will try that
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, is it ok if I install the latest one v.26.38 -rc6 natty on 10.10 ?
<allisonvoll> sasy360: you can do # apt-cache search valac
<ChogyDan> ya
<pareli> ActionParsnip: gconf-editor is that the gnome registry editor?
<ActionParsnip> blackstar: it assumes server which runs syslogd
<pareli> ActionParsnip: that did the trick
<allisonvoll> sasy360: if you want to compile by hand, probably you will need the -dev package with contains librarys and headers files
<ActionParsnip> pareli: its the gnome settings editor, its similar to the windows registry but isnt nearly as sensitive
<blackstar> ok, how about and a desktop can  that be enable also?
<nRy> actionparsnip: http://pastebin.com/sWUJu6vg
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, only the image and the headers ?? or should I download all the files ???
<ActionParsnip> blackstar: if you add the line to one of the stop commands in the system it will work, or make your own init.d script and have the shutdown stuff call it
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: yeah, image and headers
<ActionParsnip> nRy: use tab to complete the filenames
<blackstar> ok cool
<tripelbaby> I want to delete a lot and rewrite the rest to make all the files fit in snugly. I want to partition my HD, err repartition. Does this make sense? --- oops, doing Properties on my 1T drive does not reveal how full it is. I should Know How to find out. (I did places computer r-click on the drive)
<ChogyDan> daniel_tree: image, headers, and headers_all
<Roman34> Can I get some help please: Every 60 seconds (exactly) the sound goes mute if I use build in loudspeaker but never happens with headphones (works just fine) on Ubuntu 10.10, any clue?
<Jordan_U> Sakuya: Interesting, thanks for the link. You can re-install grub from a liveCD/USB or even install grub to a CD/USB so that it doesn't need to be in the mbr if you'd like to try to work around the problem. It is truly surprising though.
<daniel_tree> ChogyDan, linux-headers-2.6.38-020638rc6_2.6.38-020638rc6.201102220910_all.deb this one  too ??
<Bing0> tripelbaby, from cmd line, df -h
<StoqLive> hi
<Bing0> hi
<StoqLive> i'm using a usb stick...my PC got a kernel panic
<nRy> ActionParsnip: that seemed to work now
<nRy> went back to command line
<StoqLive> anyone can help me?what should i do in this case
<StoqLive> ?
<mcnellis> I'm trying to compile a program in 32bit mode on my 64 bit machine but I'm getting: /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libstdc++.so when searching for -lstdc++
<StoqLive> 8.244756 kernel panic not syncing
<stanman246> is it possible to create multiple ssh keys?
<mcnellis> I just installed libc6-dev-i386 package
<ActionParsnip> nRy: cool
<StoqLive> the  procblem occur after try to install a app called basket no pad
<StoqLive> note pad
<StoqLive> so the apps  not start very much  and i got 8.244756 kernel panic not syncing
<sasy360> damn i'm so noob on irc :( how can i reply?
<bc81> Roman34: laptop or desktop?  battery or A/C power?
<ActionParsnip> mcnellis: grab the 32bit deb for libstdc++6-4.4-dev  and extract it, then copy libstdc++.so to /usr/lib32
<allisonvoll> StoqLive: you try to select an prior kernel in grub menu?
<StoqLive> allisonvoll yes, i tried but all kernel show the same problem
<Roman34> bc81.... laptop HP6510
<StoqLive> allisonvoll i tried with nrecovery mode too
<mcnellis> thanks for the tip ActionParsnip will try now
<Roman34> both battery or power
<StoqLive> allisonvoll show me /script/local-bottom ...done
<mickster04> sasy360: reply to what? usually you just type?
<StoqLive> allisonvoll /script/init-bottom ...done
<Paddy_NI> How do I install Joomla locally on this laptop, I have already installed "apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin php5" via apt and I have downloaded the "Joomla_1.6.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz" to my downloads folder... what must I do next?
<Paddy_NI> The read me makes little sense
<allisonvoll> StoqLive i suggest to enter in mono user mode, and them disable/remove the app module you had installed
<Roman34> when i chnage and uncheck mute after exactly 60 seconds chages to mute if using default loudpeaker
<StoqLive> /sbin/init : no such file or directory...after it 8.244756 kernel panic not syncing
<mcnellis> should I grab the .a too ActionParsnip ?
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: you should learn to read the read me:p this is ubuntu help, not lamp or joomla?
<StoqLive> what key i have to type to enter in this mode?
<ruffdog> Paddy_NI, did you try dpkg -install [packagename] ?
<sasy360> mickster04: i'm using xchat , i see you type nick name with : it is not a reply?
<StoqLive> or i can remove it using my usb stick or only inside system?
<Roman34> bc81: when i change and uncheck mute after exactly 60 seconds changes to mute if using default loudspeaker
<allisonvoll> StoqLive you chose kernel with (single user mode) in grub menu
<Paddy_NI> mickster04: yeah your right I was not thinking lol, ask in the correct channel would help :)
<ActionParsnip> mcnellis: if its required, yes
<mickster04> sasy360: when i press tab it auto completes your nick and adds : at the end, it is unnecessary
<Paddy_NI> ruffdog: no I installed apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin php5 via apt
<Pete_> Um does any one no how to connect a laptop to ps3 using a crossover cable?
<mickster04> sasy360: just using someones nick is enough for it to be highlighted to them, no extra symbols needed
<daniel> the theme restored to the default theme when I startup ...to restore it back I have to log out and log in again...any ideas how can I fix that ?
<Paddy_NI> ruffdog: and there is no joomla .deb afaik :)
<bc81> Roman34: it happens when using a specific audio application, or no matter?
<sasy360> mickster04: that worked, thanks :)
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: i assume the apache install worked? (localhost in browser should show something)
<mickster04> sasy360: yeah tab complete is awesome
<mickster04> !tab > sasy360
<ubottu> sasy360, please see my private message
<Paddy_NI> mickster04: Yep it says it works
<StoqLive> ok..edit the grub menu and put the "S " or the word single in the kernel line
<Roman34> no matter.... the light of mute is on I push it and 60 secs later it comes back
<Paddy_NI> mickster04: but no content
<StoqLive> i'll try now
<StoqLive> i'll right back
<Roman34> I'm not alone with this problem on forums and no solution for moment
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: thats fine then, at least you have apache up and running
<allisonvoll> StoqLive: for every kernel version  in grub menu, there should be one with (single user)
<Paddy_NI> mickster04: oh, cool :)
<ruffdog> Paddy_NI, yeah sorry.  *kicking himself* didn't fully read message.  I don't know the software you are talking about :(
<ubuntu_> hola
<bc81> Roman34: show me the forum thread please, out of curiosity.  did you file a bug on launchpad?
<Paddy_NI> no worries mate I am going to ask in #joomla to see if anyone there fancies giving me a hand
<juabn> jajaja ubuntu aca hablamos ingles
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: http://www.joomla.org/about-joomla/getting-started.html
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<travis_> ok I need help, nevermind that I was running win7 with no problem but I need help.. I installed ubuntu 10.10 in an "along side" fashion and now I cant boot into ubuntu, i read something that said to install lilo which got me back to my windows partition, is there a way to make the dual boot work, I dont have a windows disk.. HELP!?!?
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: i assume you have read http://downloads.joomlacode.org/docmanfileversion/1/7/4/17471/1.5_Installation_Manual_version_0.5.pdf
<immy> hi
<tripelbaby> I dont understand most of the results of df -h -- I understand this line > /dev/sdc5             884G   84G  756G  11% /  < the next ones (starting with none) tell me about /dev   /dev/shm  /var/run  /var/lock  and  /lib/init/rw      ---  I dont even know how to phrase a question. I know they are parts of the system. why are these parts noted in df -h ?
<mickster04> immy: hey
<immy> are any of you connected by tor sasl?
<immy> or maybe if you were ud rather not say
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<immy> oops - ok so ive seen when some ppl join or quit freenode their hostname/ip is not shown
<sasy360> allisonvoll: sorry i'm using sabayon. no one were available on their channel so i came here. can i symlink it or something? valac to vala?
<ice799> "Package BLAH is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ice799> How do I find out which packages refer to BLAH ?
<drc> immy: /j #freenode and for a cloak
<bastidraZor> immy: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  also talk to those in #freenode
<mickster04> indoctrinated: what is package blah?
<ice799> mickster04: did you mean ice799?
<allisonvoll> sasy360: i can't tell because i'd know about vala
<allisonvoll> bye
<travis_> i need help with a dual boot issue
<mickster04> ice799: yes
<mickster04> indoctrinated: ignore me :p
<ice799> mickster04: just any arbitrary package
<ice799> given an arbitrary package how do i find out which packages refer to it
<mickster04> ice799: it usually depends on the package
<strigoi66> travis_: what seems to be the issue?
<bastidraZor> indoctrinated: dpkg -L packagename or dpkg -S filename
<tripelbaby> relating to understanding (df -h output) I'd like to know how much of the drive err partition I can repartion off. I have a 1T drive and a partion of 750G and I've used 84G. How much can I take off for another partition. I think I want to keep things in NTFS. I want a partition for media, for photos, for backup of fotos.
<bastidraZor> indoctrinated: -L will tell you what a package will install.. -S will tell you what package installed said file
<mickster04> ice799: like bastidraZor said
<ice799> bastidraZor: that isnt what i need
<ice799> I need the reverse.
<ice799> I need to know which packages refer to a specific package
<bastidraZor> ice799: apt-cache show packagename .. will show what packages are related to
<mickster04> thanks bastidraZor
<arand> Would rdepends be the thing to look at there?
<travis_> strigoi66: have a win7 mochine, just installed ubuntu 10.10 in an "along side" install to dual boot.. recieved errors trying to boot into ubuntu after install, also into windows, read that i needed to install lilo from live cd to get back into windows, which i did... just want dual boot to work in the hopes that i can shitcan windows.. but need to dual boot for now.. thats it
<travis_> strigoi66: hope that made sense
<bastidraZor> i assume "Provides: .... " would be
<ice799> bastidraZor mickster04: i ended up grepping /var/lib/dpkg/available
<ice799> and found it
<mickster04> ice799: well done
<StoqLive> hello
<PaulNM> Hi, Is it possible to feed a service fingerprint from one nmap run into a newer version of nmap on another machine that doesn't have access to the scanned network?
<StoqLive> anyone can help me with a kernel panic
<arlander> help
<StoqLive> i can't start ina  single user mode
<mickster04> arlander: 42
<arlander> exit
<bastidraZor> ice799: that shows the same information as apt-cache show
<arlander> how to get outta here
<StoqLive> the error is /sbin/init :no such file or directory
<arlander> lol
<tripelbaby> All hard drive names start with "/dev" which simply means "device"  I did not know
<mickster04> arlander: /quit ?
<StoqLive>   kernel panic not syncing
<mickster04> StoqLive: has it ever worked?
<mickster04> StoqLive: or is this a fresh install?
<StoqLive> 8.244756 kernel panic not sycing
<StoqLive> 2.6.35.27-generic
<StoqLive> i tried the otherts kernel in my grub list
<mickster04> has it ever worked, fresh install?
<StoqLive> but got the same error...i think the error occurs after try to install a app called basket9notepad)
<StoqLive> basket (notepad)...i don't if it is  problem..or after the update by canonical...
<mickster04> StoqLive: what does that do?
<StoqLive> mickster04 yes,it's
<StoqLive> the app is a note manager
<StoqLive> but run with kde envoroment but my enviroment was gnome
<mickster04> uhuh, so how did you expect that to work? i mean it shouldn't cause a kernel panic but... and i assume all kernels reach kernel panic?
<StoqLive> after the install and remove this app i saw that some libs are duplicated and triplicated at /usr/lib...i decide to remove some
<StoqLive> mickster04 yes
<mickster04> StoqLive: oh man, well done, sudo apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean would have been  better
<mickster04> StoqLive: i think you may have quite broken your install...i mean kernel panics are beyond me, if you can boot a live cd and back up any data do...otherwise...i dunno what to suggest
<StoqLive> mickter04  i tried it
<mickster04> StoqLive: tried what?
<mickster04> StoqLive: tried what?
<StoqLive> to clean the app installation,but when i try to remove the ubuntu software center don't work
<StoqLive> so i try to start by terminal,and there i saw the libs and the error like more libs than expected
<mickster04> StoqLive: are you natively english speaking?
<mickster04> explain what you mean by software centre not working
<teddyb> whats the best thing to do when a software install freezes (at applying changes)
<mickster04> how did it not work?
<StoqLive> mickster04 no no,my native langua is brazilian portuguse...my english is it...bad,but i've only it for now
<mickster04> StoqLive: no it's ok, there are channels for your native toungue?
<mickster04> StoqLive: it may be easier for you to get help there?
<StoqLive> stop answer
<mickster04> StoqLive: purely for the sake of understanding
<leaveboy> stop answer
<mickster04> teddyb: wait?
<mickster04> teddyb: it might still be working?
<StoqLive> yes
<teddyb> its been over an hour
<teddyb> and its an install of wine
<StoqLive> no  no for an hour? a simple app?
<mickster04> StoqLive: so you explain what didn't work when you tried uninstalling using softwrae centre?
<teddyb> i wanted to make sure it was frozen :)
<nejode> teddyb, what are you installing? some apps requiere you to accept a licence
<mickster04> teddyb: uhm , well cancell it and try again, how are you installing it? software centre, synaptics or terminal? (or sumat else)
<StoqLive> so,the problem was after try to remove this app called "basket notepad"
<mickster04> StoqLive: well did you install it using software centre?
<StoqLive> the system stop to work i did a reboot and got a kernel panic
<StoqLive> yes
<mickster04> StoqLive: sounds like you have corrupted your system
<teddyb> mickster04 software center (i dont see a cancel option anywhere)
<mickster04> StoqLive: it may have been writing to the hdd and you just forced a reboot
<teddyb> and nejode, wine1.2
<mickster04> teddyb: uhm. well try closing the software centre see what happens :p iunno really :/ system monitor might be able to tell you if the process is zombied?
<StoqLive> don't have a ideia to recover my system...the init process (pid 1) can't start
<nejode> teddyb, close the window and run the command "sudo apt-get -f install"
<mickster04> StoqLive: get a live disk, mount the hdd back up your data, reinstall imo :p but i don't really know how to rescue an install
<mickster04> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<sacarlson> travis_: you must have read a very old post if it told you to install lilo,  we have used grub2 for years,  how did you install lilo,  what did it change?
<mickster04> StoqLive: see what ubottu wrote?
<teddyb> nejode E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<teddyb> nejode and i closed the window
<StoqLive> mickster04 /sbin/init ? no such file or directory
<mickster04> teddyb: wait a second for it to kill it properly
<StoqLive> mickster04 8.244756 kernel panic not sycing
<DandyKoffin> I can't scroll through spells on Diablo II running in WINE; how can I fix this?
<mickster04> !rescue | StoqLive:
<ubottu> StoqLive:: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<nejode> teddyb, do you have synaptic running too?
<DandyKoffin> also, sounds and cutscenes don'ts work
<mickster04> DandyKoffin: ask #wine
<DandyKoffin> k
<mickster04> DandyKoffin: what does the wine appdb say about diablo2
<teddyb> nope
<DandyKoffin> mickster04: what do you mean?
<mickster04> DandyKoffin: you know what the wineappDB is right?
<DandyKoffin> mickster04: no
<DandyKoffin> but I'll look it up
<GeekMan> how do i install openoffice 3.0
<GeekMan> not 3.2
<tripelbaby> I have a 884 gig partition. I want to carve it up and have a separate /home  756G are free now. I'd like to plan now here and not whine later after making errors, losing stuff, etc.
<GeekMan> i cant find it in synpatic man
<teddyb> nejode no i dont, but software center isnt quitting the install when i close it
<ChogyDan> tripelbaby: why do you want to do that?
<mickster04> DandyKoffin: ok, so yeah, look into the wine app DB and it'll tell you about compatibilty with lots of apps thru wine
<tripelbaby> geekman http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<DandyKoffin> mickster04: thanks
<mickster04> tripelbaby: back up everything first :p
<tripelbaby> geekman I googled it
<mickster04> tripelbaby: that link is out of date
<tripelbaby> mickster I cant back up everything, no space to do that. Why not? Because I didnt partition it.
<mickster04> tripelbaby: what is the fs atm
<nejode> teddyb, give me a minute
<sacarlson> GeekMan: it might be posible to pin openoffice to an older version, normaly you pin when you already have or had it installed and want to keep it
<GeekMan> sacarlson ?
<wangbj> how to use this?
<mickster04> GeekMan: any particular reason?
<GeekMan> i need an extention to work
<mickster04> wangbj: press key; repeat step one;
<GeekMan> :P
<tripelbaby> mickster04 re geekman and softpedia link. wont the terminal instructions still work.
<sacarlson> GeekMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ChogyDan> tripelbaby: if all you want is a separate /home, there is a new gui feature next release I believe that allows you to reinstall maintaining /home folder.
<GeekMan> what is pinning
<GeekMan> lol
<GeekMan> nvm
<mickster04> GeekMan: see if you can't type sudo apt-get install openoff[tab] and see if there is a 3.0 option listed
<rcmaehl> WTF!? I got a kernel panic unplugging my usb headset
<nejode> teddyb, go to system>administration>system monitor
<GeekMan> i have 10.04
<teddyb> nejode yeah
<tripelbaby> chogydan I dont want to reinstall. I want to have things on a NTFS partition. also things are safer in separate partitions.
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, you here
<Roasted> how do I make rhythmbox NOT pop up automatically when I plug in my sandisk player?
<mickster04> tripelbaby: i think you can resize the partitions
<tripelbaby> I also want to learn how things work internally and how much of my not-too-old reive is already written on mickster04
<nejode> teddyb, go to the precess tab
<rcmaehl> Is that a bug or soemthing?
<ChogyDan> tripelbaby: not sure ntfs is good for /home
<nejode> *process
<teddyb> nejode yep
<nejode> teddyb, look for software-center. right click and kill process
<immy> hi again
<mickster04> tripelbaby: so what is the situation now, and how do you want it to be...explain in full pls
<tripelbaby> ChogyDan, I want ntfs for data. I was trying to simplify my question, which worked.. because the original question and the second and third try (yesterday and today) got no responses.
<GeekMan> mickster04 do i type [tab] or press it
<Gryphon4200> I'm connecting to my Ubuntu server via Kitty (a Putty clone) and I'd like to use Midnight Commander which works fine but it's not being rendered correctly.
<tripelbaby> mickster04, ok just a minute.
<teddyb> there isnt one
<nejode> teddyb, geeks will kill me for saying this: reboot
<GeekMan> mickster if i type out tab i get:: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<teddyb> was thinking that would be a good way to do it
<DandyKoffin> mickster04: Diablo II runs, but I can't scroll through spells
<immy> i want to install drivers/scripts for my samsung scx-4521f printer. do you think I should try and install it via live CD first and once I find a method to get it printing and scanning boot up to my installation and install? i don't want to mess things up or add cruft
<teddyb> thanks for the help nejode
<WeThePeople> how would i find out what the numbers and letters are of the mounted drive...e.g.493D9CB55373C3DD?
<immy> i think you can browse in /dev
<Roasted> Is there a reason why Rhythmbox doesn't detect all of my music on my mp3 player? Each time I plug it in, Rhythmbox "imports" a different number. It varies from, 0, 690, 665, 700, 890, 1100, etc. Yet the number NEVER changes....
<nejode> teddyb,  remember to run "sudo apt-get -f install" after reboot to fix the broken install
<Gryphon4200> WeThePeople: Are you attempting to find out the /deb/???? stuff is?
<Jeruvy> WeThePeople: the uuid you mean?
<immy> i think you can use df?
<immy> df -h i think
<WeThePeople> Jeruvy, yes i think
<GeekMan> browse deb yeah
<GeekMan> *dev
<Jeruvy> WeThePeople: you can check your mount's for that (or the kernel..)
<Roasted> Is there a reason why Rhythmbox doesn't detect all of my music on my mp3 player? Each time I plug it in, Rhythmbox "imports" a different number. It varies from, 0, 690, 665, 700, 890, 1100, etc. Yet the number NEVER changes....
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: try blkid
<endeavormac> i'm trying to create a startup disk with the
<ruan>  /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ruan> go there
<endeavormac> startup disk creation tool. I am stuck on "Installing the bootloader"
<Jeruvy> Roasted: have you tried gmusicbrowser?
<Godslastering> i'm doing some rendering in blender, and it seems to not be using my GPU at all, any way to test if it is, and/or fix it?
<DandyKoffin> the Diablo II wineappDB doesn't have much
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, thankyou
<DandyKoffin> didn't help
<Roasted> Jeruvy, no, but I'd REALLY like to stick with rhythmbox since it does a nice job of playlist handling with my Sansa...
<albert> hello
<Roasted> Jeruvy, I just hate how right now, it picked up 461 songs when there's almost 1200 on here.
<drc> Roasted: After watching this struggle for days :) ... maybe it's time to try #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org ?
<mickster04> DandyKoffin: well ask wine channel
<Jeruvy> Roasted: OK, Can't say I've had any luck with rythmbox  personally.
<GeekMan> Roasted where did you buy the songs
<GeekMan> if you did
<Roasted> GeekMan, a lot of them were ripped
<theos> hi guys :) do we have an m4b player in ubuntu? totem and vlc cant play it i guess
<g_0_0> Roasted, so you got your fuze working?
<immy> karma
<ruan> lol
<Roasted> g_0_0, lol, are you kidding me? of course not.
<mickster04> GeekMan: press it:D
<speedrunnerG55> what is a goood irc client for ubuntu
<speedrunnerG55> xD
<g_0_0> Roasted, :)
<Jeruvy> Roasted: Gmusicbrowser handles my gvfs library without concern.
<mickster04> speedrunnerG55: irssi
<Roasted> g_0_0, I keep wnating to get rhythmbox working, since it's worked the best so far. It just doesn't detect all of my music right.
<ruan> speedrunnerG55: irssi/chatzilla/xchat
<theos> speedrunnerG55, xchat is what i use :)
<GeekMan> mickster04 if i press it it just completes the word openoffice thats it
<Gryphon4200> What's the term type that mc needs to render correctly?
<g_0_0> Roasted,  did you try the link I gave you yesterday?
<speedrunnerG55> ok ill use xchat
<mickster04> GeekMan: press it again then, and it'll give you a list of things that match
<Roasted> Jeruvy, I'm trying it now, but I'm still very curious about rhythmbox.
<trebuchet> what if compression software were to use gpu's to perform calculations?
<tokinjoe> just installed 10.10 on a virtual machine inside windows XP, having problems changing screen resolution, assuming i need to install the proper drivers? (intel 4 series chipset family)
<Roasted> g_0_0, uh, what was in the link, the .is_audio_player file?
<g_0_0> Roasted, yep but you had to edit it
<immy> i guess i'll try installing my samsung scx-4521f printer via liveCD first
<xrdodrx> Does Ubuntu have fluid handwriting recognition like Windows 7?
<Roasted> oh look! Rhythmbox has detected 482 songs this time, whereas 5 minutes ago it was 461. BUT... there's 1200 on here. Isn't that cute?
<Roasted> g_0_0, yeah, tried it. didn't work.
<GeekMan> oh i didnt give it enough time i guess lol
<nejode> tokinjoe, if you're using virtualbox you need to install "guest additions"
<Roasted> no WONDER they're switching to Banshee in 11.04
<Roasted> (oh snap)
<Jeruvy> Roasted: I personally gave up on rythmbox
<sadistic_angel> hola
<mickster04> xrdodrx: i don't think either have it inbuilt?
<mickster04> !sp
<sacarlson> immy: if you install anything in livecd when you reboot it won't be there
<mickster04> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Roasted> too bad banshee shuts off when I open it
<Roasted> do I really have to boot up windows to manage my music? really?
<xrdodrx> mickster04,  yes it does
<Jeruvy> Roasted: I would.
<immy> thats fine... i don't want to mess up my install or add cruft
<Roasted> Jeruvy, I refuse.
<Roasted> I absolutely refuse.
<xrdodrx>  windows I mean
<sadistic_angel> i use aqua lung of vlc
<Jeruvy> Roasted: good luck with that.
<GeekMan> mickster04 what exactly am i trying to find in this list of 500+ possibilites lol
<theos> Roasted, you dont have to use windows now :)
<mickster04> xrdodrx: well i dunno, i have never heard of it?
<hydester> how do i know what user account a service uses?  i'm getting permission denied on a service (mongodb) trying to use a file owned by root.  troubleshooting
<GeekMan> ooo 3.0 right
<Roasted> theos, actually yeah. I do.
<immy> i just want to get a method that works for printing and scanning - so first thru livecd then once I get it working ill redo on my local install
<mickster04> GeekMan: add 3 before pressing tab
<Roasted> theos, because I like to , you know, manage my music collection on my mp3 player.
<Roasted> theos, evidently all of the linux players fail to do so.
<drc> Roasted: I'd try #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org (the horse's mouth) ... after all this time, it can't hurt
<theos> Roasted, why so? whats your problem in linux?
<Jeruvy> Roasted: gmusicbrowser is the only player that manages my library, rythmbox is crap.
<ruan> there still are more
<sacarlson> immy: for that kind of thing I use virtualbox so I can try it and not break anything. in fact in ubuntu 8.04 I ran virtualbox to get my printer to work on a 64bit machine
<mickster04> hydester: use sudo with that command
<Teligard> hello
<xrdodrx>  Does anyone know of a handwriting recognition system for Ubuntu that does not require you to write
<speedrunnerG55> what about smuxi?
<xrdodrx> in boxes**?
<theos> Roasted, almost all players in ubuntu can manage mp3 atleast. m4b is a problem i guess
<Teligard> I was wondering if anyone has had issues where their floppy and hard drives go through a seek check about 20 times after logging in
<Roasted> theos, rhythmbox won't see all of my music. each time I plug in, it sees a different amount. 490, 482, 1100, 690, 800, 700, 665, it just sees random amounts and seems to skip over a lot of bands I have on there. Banshee works but shuts off at random times and its playlist support as of now sucks, exaile's playlists come up empty on my sansa when I unplug and all other players don't have the support I need.
<trebuchet> lol
<immy> thx for the tip sacarlson
<Teligard> additionally, I run into a similiar issue with the login audio
<Gryphon4200> What's the term type that mc needs to render correctly?
<Teligard> (it plays over itself several times)
<l1nuxman> I have a weird problem when I open rar files in archive manager. I have unrar installed and can list my .jpg files but when I try to extract some of them (some do work) they don't extract or can't really open them.
<ponbiki> y access to the channels and then had my oline remved
<theos> Roasted, maybe you have a bad install of ubuntu. or you messed it up someway?
<moes> mickster04, Is there a command I can use in a terminal to list my optical drives
<ponbiki> oops
<g_0_0> Roasted, have you tried songbird?
<Roasted> theos, does the same thing on my laptop.
<sacarlson> xrdodrx: take a look at ocr apps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<Roasted> g_0_0, songbird died.
<GeekMan> mickster04 it wont work "sudo apt-get install openoffice3[tab] .... or openoff3[tab]
<mickster04> moes: probably
<theos> Roasted, which mp3 player?
<mickster04> GeekMan: what happens?
<Roasted> theos, sandisk sansa fuze
<g_0_0> Roasted, there are still unsupported releases as far as I'm aware
<Teligard> I'm running 10.10 x64, kernel 2.6.35-26-generic
<GeekMan> nothing i get a beep
<Roasted> g_0_0, I'm trying to get into that rhythmbox chat. Is it not preloaded in xchat??
<mickster04> GeekMan: press tab a couple of times till it lists stuff?
<mickster04> GeekMan: try openo[tab]
<Teligard> It started after allowing a system update that got stuck setting the kernel
<bastidraZor> g_0_0: i thought songbird was dead.. have it been revived?
<ruan> browse the sound&video section on ubuntu soft center.
<sacarlson> Teligard: sounds like you might have a irq conflict,  lets see your sudo lshw
<GeekMan> 3270-common  3dchess
<g_0_0> Roasted, this looks like a pretty recent version to me -> http://developer.songbirdnest.com/builds/trunk/latest/
<GeekMan> lol
<Roasted> yes, songbird died.
<Roasted> the linux songbird died.
<ruan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<jaywalker> Im trying to set up a few hard drives on ubuntu server 10.04 (64 bit). I've got them mounted and recognized and all that, but each time i reboot the server they show up as different devices (ie sda1 swapped for sdb1) and then they mount in the wrong folders... how can i fix this?
<Roasted> I think only windows is actively supported with it so far
<Jeruvy> Roasted: agreed.
<g_0_0> roasted 19th feb - linux
<Roasted> if it's back, it came back from the dead, but I'm positive they killed off the linux port.
<GeekMan> hold on
<xrdodrx> sacarlson, That's not really what I'm talking about, that's more if you were to scan a document or something.
<g_0_0> Roasted not supported but worth a try :)
<nejode> jaywalker, use UUID's
<Roasted> g_0_0, meh
<Teligard> sacarlson: working on getting that for you
<mickster04> GeekMan: iunno what the package is called sorry
<mickster04> :/
<Teligard> sacarlson: where do you want it posted?
<Roasted> how do I get into this irc chat for rhythmbox
<Roasted> I only use freenode stuff
<sacarlson> xrdodrx: what do you want to write on a pad?
<jaywalker> ty
<Chardot> Hi, does anybody use BURG? I can't get it to show in 1680x1050 resolution..
<bastidraZor> jaywalker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab   and yes using UUID's is best. sudo blkid   will give that to you
<Gryphon4200> exit
<sacarlson> !paste | Teligard
<ubottu> Teligard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Teligard> ok
<mickster04> Chardot: it doesn't show all resolutions, only certain ones, go to the burg site for help i think?
<theos> Roasted, the forums show that your player is officially supported by ubuntu.
<xrdodrx> sacarlson,  I have a USB pen tablet
<Roasted> theos, that's what I thought oo.
<inoh> how do you gain pemissions to a hidden file on a usb hdd when using ubuntu live?
<Roasted> theos, it works great if I just dump the files on the device.
<Roasted> theos, but rhythmbox doesnt detect all of the music. It picks and chooses what it wants to see.
<Teligard> It's taking a while to generate
<Roasted> theos, its so irritaing to be in and, oh wait, where's Pearl Jam at? That entire folder is just mysteriously gone.
<theos> Roasted, maybe it chooses a specific format?
<Chardot> mickster04: I was looking for help, and it seems that many of those in my situation were successful, they (somehow) get it
<sacarlson> xrdodrx: in any case I think it's still falls into ocr  caricter recognition,  I'm not sure we have anything like apple has
<Roasted> theos, whats the excuse for it picking it up next time?
<GeekMan> mickster04 i het things for openoffice.org2.0
<Roasted> theos, it's not he SAME music each time. It';s different every single time I plug in.
<drc> Roasted: PM?
<theos> Roasted, lol thats a problem then
<xrdodrx> sacarlson, I didn't even bring up apple lol
<Roasted> theos, I know :(
<Roasted> drc, ?
<Roasted> how in the world do I get on irc.gnome.org
<Jeruvy> irc://irc.gnome.org
<theos> do /server irc.gnome.org 6667
<IdleOne> Roasted: /server  irc.gnome.org
<Chardot> maybe someone here had the same problem and fixed it..
<theos> lol we forgot to tell him to type that on a new server tab :/
<mickster04> char this is ubuntu help, not burg help
<Teligard> sacarlson: Still, apparently, generating for SCSI
<Roasted> well that was fun
<mickster04> Chardot: ^^^^
<IdleOne> theos: I didn't forget :)
<Roasted> can I not be on irc.gnome.org and freenode at the same time?
<IdleOne> Roasted: you using xchat?
<theos> Roasted, yes you can :) use a new server tab
<Roasted> IdleOne, sure am
<tripelbaby> what is this file I have XING.TAR
<theos> go to xchat>new>server tab
<IdleOne> Roasted: click on Xchat in the menu and open a new serv tab
<Roasted> theos, ah I see there
<Roasted> ty theos + IdleOne
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, how do i mount a filesystem  in knoppix, same as 10,04?
<inoh> Hi.  I have the following message: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of ".xchat2".  How can I fix this?
<Chardot> mickster04: ^^^^ <-- what? o_O
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: yes with mount in a term it's linux
<crazybrain> How to download object-dock for Ubuntu?
<theos> anyone know how to play m4b files on ubuntu?
<mickster04> Chardot: i wrote a message to you but didn't use the right niclk, rather than re-type it i tried pointing to it
<SirOmega> Ah mm yeah, so I am completely lost when it comes to getting drivers on ubuntu. Can someone point me in the right direction please?
<mickster04> SirOmega: what device isn't working?
<SirOmega> My wireless card. Apparently i've been reading in Ubuntu 10.10 there are driver issues?
<tokinjoe> trying to install guest additions onto virtual box, every tutorial i find gives the same instructions(click on devices-->install guest additions). cannot find devices anywhere?
<Chardot> mickster04: yeah, thanks. I use Ubuntu.
<sacarlson> SirOmega: in most cases devices are plug and play,  what device might you need drivers for?
<mickster04> Chardot: fine, but your problem isn't about ubuntu
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, how would i do it using the terminal?
<SirOmega> Well I've been trying to connect wirelessly to the internet in my house and it just can't seem to connect at all.
<mickster04> SirOmega: tell us what the card is already
<Chardot> mickster04: I appreciate your help.
<sacarlson> WeThePeople:  try man mount
<Teligard> also, how do I identify a host process?
<SirOmega> Well lets just say I also have no idea how to look that up >.<
<Teligard> (there seems to be xvnc gone wild)
<g_0_0> !wireless | SirOmega
<ubottu> SirOmega: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crazybrain> How to install object dock in Ubuntu 10.10?
<GeekMan> i wish libre office was on linux ppc
<mickster04> crazybrain: what does their websoite say?
<sacarlson> SirOmega: show us what's seen with sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<Teligard> sacarlson: Still, apparently, generating for SCSI
<sacarlson> Teligard: sounds like you found your conflicting device
<Teligard> sacarlson: I think that somehow the process hung
<mickster04> crazybrain: you know thats for windows right?
<Vitasoy> sacarlson pastebinit command is a default command in 10.10? =p pretty neat
<sacarlson> Teligard: is scsi a build in thing?
<crazybrain> mickster04: yeah i know
<Teligard> sacarlson: I don't know
<mickster04> crazybrain: there are native ubuntu docks available
<sacarlson> Vitasoy: I'm not sure it is or not, if not install it
<crazybrain> mickster04: such as?
<mjs> crazybrain, cairo-dock gets my vote
<Teligard> sacarlson: I's assuming it's identifying SATA as SCSI
<mickster04> crazybrain: docky
<mickster04> crazybrain: do a google search?
<crazybrain> mickster04: i downloaded Cairo Dock
<crazybrain> and untar the file
<sacarlson> Teligard: try reboot and try again,  if it fails again start to turn devices off in bios until it works
<crazybrain> but i dont know how to install it
<mickster04> crazybrain: how about you use the softrware centre?
<crazybrain> mickster04: can you gimme the link?
<Teligard> sacarlson: ok
<mjs> crazybrain, depending on the version that you're using, its in the repos...sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<mickster04> crazybrain: apps>software centre ?
<sasbazooka> hey a;;
<sasbazooka> all
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, the filesystem says its mounted when i right click, but it doe not show up on the desktop, is it still mounted? because i cannot access it using the terminal. so i can change the WinXP password. and i am typing in everything correct
<mickster04> crazybrain: you haven't been using ubuntu long eh? :)
<mjs> crazybrain, cairo-dock -O to run
<crazybrain> kk
<crazybrain> thnxxx guys
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: if you just use the command mount alone it will display all the devices that are presently mounted and there location
<cyborg_jt> hello from christchurch
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: can you not cd /path/to/your/mount/  and see any files?
<cyborg_jt> hello
<mickster04> cyborg_jt: win
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, nope
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, no such file
<mjs> cyborg_jt, christchurch...earthquake christchurch?
<mickster04> mjs: check his whois
<crazybrain> mickster04: I am using Ubuntu installed inside windows using WUBI in 7gb space
<cyborg_jt> oi have no computer using old sever off inverter and txt based irc
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: no you can't cd to the directory?  no you can't see where it's mounted with mount?
<crazybrain> is it cool
<mickster04> crazybrain: ya
<Chardot> smarty comments don't help in a help channel..
<cyborg_jt> what is a txt based web client?
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: you must find out if it's mounted before you go there
<pnunn> cyborg_jt: lynx
<mickster04> cyborg_jt: lynx
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: and what command did you use to mount it?
<mickster04> heh
<cyborg_jt> sweet ty
<pnunn> cyborg_jt: Still getting shocks?
<sacarlson> coffee time
<mjs> crazybrain, VirtualBox works well, for what it's worth
<cyborg_jt> lots big one before people still sacred
<mjs> no doubt <<<<--ca, usa
<pnunn> cyborg_it: crazy man...
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, cd /media/"UUID"/Windows/System32/config/
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, its all correct, but no such file or Dir.
<mickster04> WeThePeople: use tab to auto complete the path
<mickster04> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, does not work
<pnunn> cyborg_it: Been watching it on TV.. bloody amazing stuff. Take care there.
<mjs> anyone here have experience with nch inventaria?
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mjs> !anyone
<stanman246> guess that's a no no...
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, all it comes up with is 's' when i do tab
<wangbj> whois wangbj
<mickster04> WeThePeople: press tab again and it will list the options
<stanman246> wangbj, that's you
<theos> anyone know how to play m4b files on ubuntu?
<mickster04> wangbj: also its /whois
<wangbj> sorry ,i try to learn irc command ,^.^
<mickster04> theos: no website help>/
<theos> wangbj, put a / before irc commands
<stanman246> WeThePeople, why not use mc to 'browse around'?
<theos> :(
<stanman246> !whois
<wangbj> ;(
<stanman246> lol
<WeThePeople> mc
<stanman246> sudo apt-get install mc
<n2i> Hi all!
<mickster04> theos: apparently vlc will open them
<stanman246> then in the terminal run mc (midnight commander)
<mickster04> theos: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/m4b
<mickster04> theos: that was my FIRST google result
<stanman246> you can 'wander' around using your arrow keys and enter
<theos> mickster04, vlc can open it but cant play
<mickster04> theos: i typed "m4b file" into google
<n2i> How to I login to irc with empathy?
<mickster04> theos: what's the difference?
<mickster04> n2i: does empathy support irc?
<theos> mickster04, lol cant play m4b files on vlc
<WeThePeople> wow mc is kick @ss
<stanman246> ;-)
<n2i> mickster04: yep
<n2i> ubuntu 10.04
<mickster04> n2i: then add account i guess
<n2i> yes, i have a account
<stanman246> WeThePeople, what was the problem?
<trentg> How do I tell if I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server or regular?
<n2i> but there is no place to choose/set server
<mickster04> n2i: that'll probably be when you set up the irc account?
<Hipotok> does anyone know if I can i use gconf-editor or some other tool create certain settings like show computer, home folder and trash automatically on newly created user accounts?
<WeThePeople> stanman246, i am trying to access my WinXp F.S. on knoppix to change the admin password
<raido> trentg: uname -a
<trentg> uname -a shows a -server kernel, does that mean I'm running server edition?
<n2i> hmm, wait me a moment!
<raido> trentg: likelt
<mickster04> Hipotok: what do you want to happen? how many users do you create?
<ubuntu_> Having issues with my onboard ati radeon HD 4250, every time I install the proprietary driver I lose my full hd resolution??  My desktop gets black boarders
<raido> trentg: likely
<stanman246> ah i see
<trentg> raido, thanks
<mickster04> ubuntu_: you do reboot right?
<kindari> hey guys, migrating a windows server over to ubuntu. There is a raid card installed with two hard drives setup for raid 1, the card itself reports raid is just fine (pre ubuntu.) Not sure how ubuntu handles raid though. When doing "lshw -C disk" I see both of the disks in the array, trying to decide how I should go about mounting one.
<ubuntu_> mickster04 yes
<raido> trentg: it is possible to install a server kernel on a desktop install but you would know it you did that
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to use Ubuntu Live CD 10.10 on my laptop Sony VAIO VPCCW15FL but got a blank screen during boot time. This is what I get when I typed lspci -->01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Hipotok> mickster84: I want to customize i guess the default files that are used to create a new user to include computer, home folder and trash icons as well as add a few extra buttons to pannel
<Hipotok> mickster84: basically clone my user settings to every new user that will be created in the future
<n2i> mickster04: http://www.imagesk.com/tl0Ty9On.png the add account dialog
<ubuntu_> If I remove the driver than it goes back to normal but I lose all my graphic acceleration
<n2i> how to add | chooser | set server?
<mickster04> n2i: what happens when you try using that account?
<tripelbaby> mickster04, This is my explanation http://paste.ubuntu.com/570884/
<n2i> mickster04: I get error!
<n2i> "Network error"
<mickster04> n2i: what error? cannot find server n2i?
<n2i> There is no server to connect!
<Sir> Ok why is that I cannot seem to connect wirelessly but my XP laptop can?
<n2i> mickster04: yep, i think so!
<mickster04> tripelbaby: yeah ask again in the channel, i just wanted you to get an explaination together :p
<WeThePeople> sacarlson,  i got it i didnt need the UUID only 'sda1' in it place...lol thx for the help
<Hipotok> mickster04: does what I am asking for make any sense?
<mickster04> n2i: account shouldn't be n2i i think that's the server name? not sure tho
<ChogyDan> tripelbaby: how are things safer on separate partitions?
<n2i> hmm, i will try
<wedwo-> n2i, on the left where it says ADD, you have to add irc.freenode.net
<gsp2009> ugh... I uninstalled compiz and emerald completely, and now I have no window controls. 10.10... anyone know a fix?
<mickster04> Hipotok: i think so
<valsacar> Need some help, Ubuntu 10.10 32b on Compaq Presario CQ56, the function key is working in reverse (the fn function key)
<n2i> wedwo-: maybe?
<n2i> http://www.imagesk.com/wkf3nGpc.png error
<HeatMzzr> can someone tell me where i should install bootloader when trying to dualboot?
<Teligard> hello
<mickster04> valsacar: u have a fnctn lovck on
<wedwo-> n2i, click on "new IRC account" and see if you can add it there
<administrator> hi
<valsacar> HeatMzzr if you install Ubuntu second it will ask if you want dual boot, say yes and it does everything
<Teligard> well, it appears it was SATA that
<mickster04> Hipotok: the first hdd, like sda, NOT sda1/2
<troyounces> hi everyone - I just installed linux yesterday
<troyounces> for the first time
<valsacar> mickster04 I can't find any button that does that, so assuming it's some config option (does this from start up)
<mickster04> HeatMzzr: : the first hdd, like sda, NOT sda1/2
<Hipotok> mickster04: I know how to ask this question in the windows world, just not sure what everything is called in gnome so I don't know what to search for on the internet. maybe you can help me by telling me where in ubuntu 10.10 does gnome store the files it uses to create a new desktop for a freshly created user?
<gsp2009> and also I can't have focus on any other window...
<troyounces> i want to share some files from solaris and want to know what the difference is between cifs and nfs
<ChogyDan> tripelbaby: personally, I don't think it matters much how you partition with a drive that big.  If you want your data safe, I would argue for another drive
<raido> HeatMzzr: in the MBR
<troyounces> any reason to use one over the other?
<mickster04> Hipotok: i dunno how to do what you
<mickster04> 're asking for
<Guest74512> i just install ylmfos yesterday
<kindari> Is it normal for both disks in hardware raid 1 to still show up in ubuntu? Which should I mount? (coming from windows server.)
<Teligard> is there a way to use the SATA and soft-raid (onboard) for RAID support in 10.10
<SuperL4g> marienz: you holding up okay? you near the CHCH area?
<HeatMzzr> valsacar, tried to install already but got errors. trying to reinstall, wouldnt boot into ubuntu. now on iphone trying to fix. lol
<valsacar> mickster04 Only thing that looks like it should (a little lock) just puts this in: l
<raido> Teligard: cifs is more configurable and secure, nfs is easier to implement and less to troubleshoot but has no real security
<Sir> ethernet controller is what my wireless card is correct or no?
<mickster04> valsacar: well i dunno, i don't own that keyboard but that would be the problem, there is a lock key that you have [pressed
<raido> troyounces: cifs is more configurable and secure, nfs is easier to implement and less to troubleshoot but has no real security
<mickster04> valsacar: press fn + that key?
<Hipotok> mickster64: guessing by the silence noone else knows or I am not making sense with what I am saying, thx for your time
<valsacar> mickster04 I pressed nothing, it ws this way from the moment I installed ubuntu
<gsp2009> f
<mickster04> valsacar: oh humm:(
<adub_> it appears i only install some of apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment i cancelled at 28% how can i remove the 28% files download for the gnome-desktop-environment application??
<n2i> wedwo-: i get this http://www.imagesk.com/Sw8Rotu1.png
<raido> troyounces: if you learn to use samba you will get more use out of having learned it over nfs
<Guest74512> hello!everyone
<mickster04> adub_: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<troyounces> i already know how to use samba
<valsacar> mickster04 hence I figure there's some config option (I would think under gconf-editor) to flip it, but I can't find anything
<adub_> did autoremove it did not do anything this time
<troyounces> i'm using it to share files with my windows machines
<mickster04> valsacar: bios mayb?
<wedwo-> n2i, see if this helps: http://linuxcrunch.com/content/how-use-empathy-messenger
<adub_> ill do autoclean
<troyounces> just wanted to know if nfs buys me anything
<mickster04> adub_: autoclean?
<mickster04> adub_: ya
<Sir> So I need help with my wireless card to get it to connect to my wireless network.
<valsacar> mickster04 didn't do it on the win7 that came installed... but I could look there as well
<adub_> add-apt-repository ppa  i did this but forgot what i did to add the alsa live updates
<mickster04> Captain_Awesome: yesah
<n2i> wedwo-: i have use before, and then I update, and now I get it
<mickster04> valsacar: yeah
<mickster04> Captain_Awesome: sorry wring nick
<antonius> i'm having trouble with remote desktop viewing from my mac.  All the other computers in my house are working, except my ubuntu laptop...always getting "connection refused"
<adub_> i need to figure out how to remove the alsa live updates in synaptic i had to revert back to old alsa drivers as it messed up
<n2i> http://linuxcrunch.com/sites/default/files/imagepicker/4/thumbs/irc%20account.png
<adub_> the sound was distorted i dont want to get the live alsa updates anymore
<n2i> this is add account dialog before
<trav> ok. guys, tried to install ubuntu 10.10 alongside win7, after restart wouldnt boot into ubuntu or windows, read i needed to install lilo to get win back which i did and it worked.. want the dual boot to work but now just boots into win directly, no menu... HELP?
<n2i> trav: you should try grub2?
<trav> n2i: huh?
<lucaspearson> ok go into windows and open the cd and install from the wubi (I think) it should take care of everything for you
<wedwo-> n2i, sorry, I'm not understanding you. Are you saying you got it working or that you have already tried that without success?
<mickster04> trav: i think you install grub onto the wrong part of the hdd....
<FreezingCold> Is off topic chat allowed here?
<mickster04> !ot | FreezingCold
<ubottu> FreezingCold: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FreezingCold> Thanks
<Guest74512> i want to make friends,anyone?
<bc81> lol
<Sir> USELESS
<[thor]> n2i: fill in username and real name, even if they aren't true
<trav> mickster04: didnt choose to, original install wasnt fancy, did what ubuntu said
<lucaspearson> sure ill be your friend
<Guest74512> i want to make friends,anyone?
<n2i> [thor]: ] problem is there is no place to get | choose | set..server to connect :'(
<mickster04> trav: when you use a livecd, can you still get the old data from windows ?
<Logan_WP> !ot | Guest74512
<ubottu> Guest74512: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[thor]> n2i: isn't it irc.freenode.net ?
<[thor]> n2i: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<n2i> okay
<trav> mickster: livecd right now and I can navigate all over, just dont know what to do\
<arrty> anyone go to cornell
<mickster04> trav: well back up your data before anything else :p
<jrib> !ot | arrty
<ubottu> arrty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antonius> i can't connect to my ubuntu laptop from other computer on LAN.  Connection refused...anyone have any ideas? tips? to send me in the right direction to solving this?
<arrty> yea oops wrong tab
<antonius> ^^VNC
<blueshift9> msg NickServ identify aragorn1
<mickster04> bc81: oh burn :p
<jrib> interesting strategy
<trav> mickster04: managed that or at least what i have to have
<trav> mickster04: whats next my friend
<mickster04> uhm install it again, make sure you don't remove it
<mickster04> remove windows*
<gaelfx> playback in SMplayer with vdpau is pretty choppy, anyone have any tips or useful links to deal with the problem?
<Logan_WP> !identify | blueshift9
<ubottu> blueshift9: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<trav> mickster: does reinstall ever help? i read in the forum that there was a flaw with grub, i think thats it
<mickster04> well i don't know what you did:/
<gsp2009> Hey folks. Metacity isn't starting at log in. The fix of adding a startup application doesn't seem right. Is there a startup for metacity by default?
<mickster04> trav: i think you could try fixing grub
<mickster04> !grub2 > trav
<ubottu> trav, please see my private message
<trav> mickster, I dont know much about this stuff, do you know how to fix it?
<gaelfx> man, it seems like I'm the only one who ever experiences choppy playback in smplayer
<trav> mickster: have 10.10 installed, just cant boot into it
<mickster04> trav: not from over here no, if i had access to your pc i would try and fix it, but seeing as i don't really know whats broken i can't help much
<mickster04> trav: what happens?
<alisalaah> Is there a way to do roaming profiles if I installed Ubuntu on all of my 5 computers at home, so that applications/settings/etc transfer between all, like logging into a Domain on Windows?
<gaelfx> trav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ecinx3> when I wake my laptop from sleep it, the screen doesn't turn back on anymore
<trav> mickster: get a grub disk erro or something
<heavy_bullets> hey guys i know is not a normal question but
<gaelfx> alisalaah: sounds like you want to set up thin clients with a server
<Roasted> Well it seems as if Rhythmbox devs aren't sure why Rhythmbox doesn't predictably pick up my music on my mp3 player. Besides Banshee are there any iTunes-like programs out there for Ubuntu?
<heavy_bullets> i need to install some free antivirus on a windows pc.. wich one u recommend me? i lost track of virus xD
<Logan_WP> !windows | heavy_bullets
<ubottu> heavy_bullets: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<gaelfx> alisalaah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<mickster04> trav: well thats not helpful ofr anyone here
<gaelfx> heavy_bullets: MS Security Essentials or AVG
<jack_> How do I set my root password or get root access to my ubuntu box?
<heavy_bullets> i'm afraid of going to a windows chat room
<heavy_bullets> thx galex
<Logan_WP> !root | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gaelfx> np
<jack_> Logan_WP++ thank you sir
<bc81> Roasted: tried exaile?
<sogeking99> hey guys how do i get flash for chronium with ubuntu 10.10
<sogeking99> ?
<Logan_WP> jack_: You're welcome.
<ecinx3> heavy_bullets, if you already have the virus
<Roasted> bc81, ya know, I did but I forget why I stopped using it. Does it do a good job handling portable media like ipods and such?
<ecinx3> use malwarebytes and use the software gaelfx suggested
<heavy_bullets> ecinx3: nah.. new instalation .. need it to avoid the virus xD
<bc81> Roasted: i think there are plugins for that..in the configuratino menu
<heavy_bullets> but thx
<alisalaah> gaelfx, on a think client setup, what if i use the laptop outside of the house and bring it back to the house
<ChogyDan> sogeking99: same way as firefox
<mickster04> heavy_bullets: has installed windows, the worst virus available, and he probably paid for it too :p
<alisalaah> then want to code more on Eclipse from my home comp
<jack_> Logan_WP: what if i REALLY wanted to get root access...like... really bad
<alisalaah> will it update my home folder once it reconnects?
<mickster04> jack_: sudo
<Roasted> bc81, doesn't appear to be
<heavy_bullets> mickster84: i get it for free because of my university .. and no.. i don't have it .. my girlfriend has..
<jack_> mickster04: -_-
<gaelfx> alisalaah: no, that's not really what they're for, so maybe thin clients aren't the best way to do things
<iflema> jack_: sudu (gksudo) <command>   OR   sudo -i   to open a root termianl
<heavy_bullets> xd
<mickster04> heavy_bullets: your what now?
<Roasted> bc81, half these plugins you cant even enable
<jack_> iflema: -_-
<heavy_bullets> mickster84: wha?
<sacarlson> heavy_bullets: well if you didn't notice most people have to pay to go to school so that isn't free
<elocina> g NickServ Identify n@n@
<alisalaah> gaelfx, I was thinking of MS' roaming profiles type of thing where it can store config on server like your home folder and such
<alisalaah> and your background etc is all sync'd
<mickster04> heavy_bullets: i was making a joke about not know what a girlfriend was
<bc81> Roasted: i see it has usb mass storage plugin
<heavy_bullets> mickster84: jajaj i get it
<Roasted> bc81, yeah, I see that too
<gaelfx> alisalaah: maybe something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RoamingProfilesWithNetworkManager
<heavy_bullets> sacarlson: true.. but if that was the case.. everyone on my college would have one copy and nos just my career...
<trav> mickster: hangon, gonna get info for you
<heavy_bullets> i really don't want to talk about microsoft xd
<ecinx3> windows isn't a viurs
<bc81> Roasted: you device show up in tools > device menu?
<ecinx3> it's system software
<mickster04> trav: i may not be able to help you, so ask the channel again, with the extra info
<Roasted> bc81, no... I assume it should?
<heavy_bullets> sorry for the topic xd
<mickster04> ecinx3: a big fat virus :p
<sogeking99> is anyone here?
<gaelfx> alisalaah: I'll warn you though, I've never tried it and I have no idea how it works
<mickster04> sogeking99: no
<neil__> hey guys how do i get flash for chronium with ubuntu 10.10
<benjgvps> Hello, I installed Ubuntu server 10.04, though within under a minute to five minutes, it hangs and I have to do a hard reset. Is there a Grub argument or something I could use to stop this?
<ecinx3> mickster04, no it isn't
<gaelfx> trav: did you read the link about Grub2 I sent you?
<bc81> Roasted: i recognized by the system, i assume it should.. maybe restart program
<Logan_WP> !server | benjgvps
<ubottu> benjgvps: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ChogyDan> neil__: same as firefox
<Roasted> bc81, do you personally use exaile?
<neil__> how?
<bc81> Roasted: beyond that, im out of suggestions :(
<bc81> Roasted: i only use it to listen to librivox recordings
<ChogyDan> neil__: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bc81> Roasted: rythmbox is my main squeeze
<Roasted> rhythmbox is such a fail :(
<gaelfx> alisalaah: from looking at that article, it seems like there isn't a really simple way to do it, yet at least
<bc81> Roasted: i thnk it's your media device that is not so good :P
<Roasted> bc81, I talked to the rhythmbox developers about it.
<Roasted> bc81, they simply "had no idea"
<heavy_bullets> okey guys.. gotta be going.. thx for the help :D
<Logan_WP> !info flashplugin-installer | neil__
<ubottu> neil__: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<heavy_bullets> take care
<Roasted> bc81, when every other program finds all of my music each time, but rhythmbox doesn't, that kind of suggests its not the player, but the software. no wonder ubuntu ditched it for 11. :(
<trav> gaelfx: yes some. seeing how im on a win7 machine, just downloaded ubuntu tonight and installed alongside windows using its settings, not my own...  I didnt do an advanced partition just the simple one, when i restarted and tried to go into ubuntu it wouldnt and got errors, would go into windows ok
<bc81> Roasted: what is 11?
<Roasted> bc81, ubuntu 11.04
<neil__> thanks, do you know where .flv's are while loading them on sites? so i can save videos easy?
<bc81> oh
<Roasted> its not default anymore
<bc81> Roasted: you tried using a later version, like from a ppa?
<Roasted> no
<Roasted> I asked about that
<Roasted> they didn;'t seem to think any recent updates since 10.10's repo version would make a difference
<Roasted> so, screw it. I'm off to bigger and better programs :P
<extra11> hi
<bc81> Roasted: good luck, im getting tired of seeing you in here everyday!  :)
<trav> can you guys look at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198    I think it describes my problem just dont know the fix
<alisalaah> gaelfx, yea in windows domain setup you have an Active Directory on a server with usernames, then any computer you login with user/pass and it downloads your home folder (background files etc), and some programs are installed so that everyone can get them etc... on logoff or occassionally it syncs home folder so you can log on to any computer or something like that
<Roasted> bc81, I'm getting tired of being here every day.
<gaelfx> trav: then it certainly seems that reinstalling is the best option, I would say, since you were never able to successfully enter Ubuntu anyways. Did you use wubi to install?
<bryant_> Hello?
<neil__> i installed it but im getting a black screen on youtube
<bryant_> Oh, so it's working?
<bryant_> Can anyone see my messages?
<trav> gaelfx: ummm downloaded, burned iso, restarted with cd in the mochine and chose install alongside windows
<Logan_WP> bryant_: Yes.
<mickster04> bryant_: nope:p
<ruffdog> I tried to install Ubuntu 10.10 in VMWare as a virtual machine.  I poped in a CD, ran the install direct from the CD and when it finished installing there was no GUI.  I tried startx but no good.  I tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (just in case) and still no go.  Any thoughts?
<trav> gaelfx: sounding dumb as shit im sure... have absolutely no idea what im doing lol
<bryant_> OK, so I'm having issues with Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition.  I don't know where to go and I'm unsure what to do, is this the right place to ask these sorts of questions?
<gaelfx> trav: did you try to use it before you installed it?
<mickster04> ruffdog: error messages?
<Logan_WP> !ask | bryant_
<ubottu> bryant_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaelfx> trav: it's ok, everyone starts somewhere
<CooKieMonster> how to get a copy of ubuntu for free ?
<Roasted> ubuntu.com
<gaelfx> alisalaah: looks like someone might be working on it, but it's probably a ways off yet
<gaelfx> alisalaah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RoamingProfilesSync
<bryant_> Well ubottu, I'm new to this and wasn't sure if people were able to see my texts or not.
<gaelfx> CooKieMonster: download from ubuntu.com
<trav> gaelfx: used jaunty before so familiar enough to use synaptic and install crap but console stuff not so much
<neil__> anyone know why?
<gaelfx> bryant_: ubottu is a bot
<CooKieMonster> gaelfx my donlwoad speed is slow
<gaelfx> CooKieMonster: there is a way on the site you can request a free cd
<trav> gaelfx: ill try to install again i guess.. im in it on live cd if someone knows how to see mbr and what issues may eb
<trav> be
<bryant_> Question: I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 netbook on my non-netbook laptop. :D  Should this matter?  Anywho, upon initial boot, nothing is appearing.  No panels, no icons, right click doesn't work.  However, they ARE present, as I'm able to hover over the panels/icons and receive a blank popup as if text should be there.
<gaelfx> trav: yeah, just reinstall, if the issue persists, we'll be here to ask you about it ;)
<ruffdog> mickster04, no.  no error messages.  It brings me into a CLI interface (not terminal).  It looks like it boots up fine though.  I downloaded it direct from the ubuntu website.  Maybe I need to redownload?
<trav> gaelfx: im gonna be up all night arent i.... brb
<mickster04> !md5 | ruffdog
<gaelfx> trav: maybe not as long as you think
<ubottu> ruffdog: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alisalaah> Different question, anyone install Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro, does the kernel's drivers allow two finger scrolling?
<sacarlson> trav: it looks very well writen,  I just wonder why they us lilo at that one step,  but it says it's tested,  I would chose not to install with wubi
<shooood> #dats
<bryant_> If anyone is interested, I managed to take a picture of it with my phone.  Can/should I post it here?
<obert> hello i was trying to get the apps local path,like kate
<mickster04> alisalaah: 2 finger scrolling worked on my asus 900 like years ago
<newtoarch> I can not get my Firewall/iptables script to run. When I put in sudo ./script.sh it says command not found.
<shooood> #dats@irc.rizon.net
<alisalaah> Or are there Bootcamp drivers for Ubuntu, made by community?
<Rodolfo> bryant_ upload it to imageshack and then send us the image link here
<th0r> newtoarch: did you change the script to be executable?
<mickster04> newtoarch: sudo sh ./script.sh
<bryant_> I've done so already, let me just copy the link
<newtoarch> thor: Thanks lol forgot once again.
<mickster04> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mickster04> alisalaah: see above
<bryant_> http://tinypic.com/r/snz9ty/7            ----  NOw my initial thought is surely this is display driver issue, huh?
<newtoarch> Thanks guys go it.
<bryant_> Now I've tried two things.  1.) I saw something through a google search and tried the command "killall gnome-panel" but it said gnome-panel doesn't exist.  So I found something else, but can't remember the command, something like "sudo yada yada install ubuntu-netbook" which was supposedly suuposed to install any missing files or w/e.
<ruffdog> mickster04, my MD5Hash is f9fc22d9028ee887701719b32ada8d43 and the one from the website is 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8.  So I guess I need to redownload?
<neil__> do flash videos not go to tmp anymore
<obert> oh yeah  wich appname
<obert> hopefull
<bryant_> So what do you guys think?  Anyone have any ideas?
<mickster04> ruffdog: yes
<openbees> neil: same prob her
<ChogyDan> neil__: someone was asking about that the other day.  Apparently the videos are unlinked right after creation
<bryant_> Anyone know how to install the latest display driver for my computer with ubuntu?
<mickster04> system>pref > hardware drivers ?
<mickster04> bryant_: see above
<bryant_> I'm on the netbook edition, where would I Find that mickster?
<bryant_> I literally just booted into this and am having display issues, so things aren't appearing right.
<mickster04> bryant_: oh, go to the applications thing, then type in hardware and it should filter out one with a green icon
<bryant_> OK, brb.
<openbees> brayant : just go to mickster way u will found
<mickster04> bryant_: how did you run sudo apt-get install?
<pm_> test
<mickster04> pm_: tset
<bryant_> What do you mean mickster?
<WeThePeople> test2
<mickster04> bryant_: how did you run sudo apt-get install?
<mickster04> !spam | WeThePeople
<alisalaah> mickster04, how do i install 2 finger scrolling on my Asus ul50vt then? is there a simple sudo install or something?
<mickster04> byryou said before you ran sudo apt-get install .....
<Roasted> how do I set it so rhythmbox does NOT pop up automatically when I plug in my mp3 player
<mickster04> alisalaah: it is default
<alisalaah> one article i found says to edit a conf file for a touchpad but how do i know if it works for my comp
<mickster04> Roasted: uninstall it? :p
<bryant_> Oh, I opened terminal.  Then I just copy-paste a command I found online.
<Roasted> mickster04, I really dont want to nuke it just yet
<bryant_> How do I specify who I'm writing to?
<mickster04> alisalaah: as far as i am aware it is include by default
<alisalaah> i dont have 2 finger scrolling like macbooks for vertical/horizontal now and im on ubuntu
<mickster04> byrtype their nick, use tab complete
<bryant_> <mickster04> test
<mickster04> no < >'s
<bryant_> lol
<bryant_> mickster84's ?
<milamber> !tab | bryant_
<mickster04> just m[tab key press]
<ubottu> bryant_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gaelfx> woohoo! 16g microsd just arrived!
<bryant_> !tab | mickster84 test
<ubottu> mickster84 test: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bryant_> d'oh
<mickster04> bryant_: tab complete my nick it's zero 4 not 84
<bryant_> oh...
<bryant_> lol
<Logan_WP> bryant_: this is how you do it
<Logan_WP> type mick, and then press your tab key
<bryant_> mickster04 test
<mickster04> alisalaah: verticle two finger motion does scroll maybe 3 fingered i can't remember
<bryant_> CRAP!
<mickster04> bryant_: correct
<bryant_> Really?  Oh!  Cool! mickster84
<bryant_> oops
<mickster04> -_-
<gaelfx> lol
<mickster04> *facepalm*
<fsync> ubuntu has switched to shipping chrome-ium instead of firefox, is that right?
<mickster04> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<mickster04> fsync: i dunno, i doubt it?
<bryant_> mickster04 ok ok!  Anyway, how do I install the hardware driver?  I was unable to find the hardware in the search
<gaelfx> fsync: I've never heard anything about that
<fsync> i don't really know, i just heard some vague something
<mickster04> bryant_: uhm iunno then
<gaelfx> fsync: but Chromium is available in the software center pretty readily
<fsync> so i'm trying to nail down what it actually is
<mickster04> fsync: chromium is chrome, but it doesn't have flash built in :p n(not in my experince anyway)
<gaelfx> fsync: I'm fairly certain that that would never happen
<gaelfx> or at least not in the near future
<fsync> so what is the default web browser in 10.10 (which i don't have yet)?
<mickster04> fsync: ff
<fsync> kk
<gaelfx> if you want to see about what changes are coming up next, go to ubuntu.com/testing
<fsync> alrighty, thanks
<travmon> squid/adzapper hot topic beaten to death yet ?
<gaelfx> I've no idea what either of those are
<mickster04> yeah that didn't make much sens
<mickster04> sense*
<travmon> they auto broke apt
<travmon> did not know they were installed in ubuntu
<gaelfx> travmon: those are not packages that come installed in ubuntu by default, you would have had to install them yourself, or by adding a PPA or something like that
<travmon> gaelfx:  really  :O
<travmon> not good
<gaelfx> travmon: indeed, I checked in Synaptic, they are available, but not by default
<gaelfx> travmon: my guess is that adzapper is the problem, have you tried purging it?
<travmon> gaelfx  they busted my girlfriends apt and i never installed them either
<travmon> gaelfx: no not yet
<gaelfx> travmon: did your gf install them? Like I said, it's possible that you added a ppa and didn't notice that they were part of it. Are there any PPAs on her system?
<gaelfx> travmon: go into Synaptic Package Manager and search for adzapper
<travmon> gaelfx: she new and did add some ppa's
<gaelfx> travmon: well, there ya go. you probably want to find the offending one and remove it, probably just do a double check on the others too
<bhagatsr> how can i setup a vpn betweebn two computers?
<mickster04> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<travmon> gaelfx: i am going remote again in her box an see,    takes awhile since she is 2000 miles away on business atm
<gaelfx> travmon: are you remote desktop or ssh?
<valsacar> so my new laptop is a bit odd, the fn keys are mapped in reverse (so I have to hit fn+alt+F2 to get the run command window)  Anyone know of an ubuntu setting to reverse this?
<AKuj1n> and what OS
<mickster04> AKuj1n: Ubuntu
<gaelfx> valsacar: if you find one, let me know, that sounds interesting
<travmon> gaelfx: vnc  not sure how to ssh outside my own lan yet
<valsacar> gaelfx it's quite irritating actually
<mickster04> travmon: same thing ssh username@host
<travmon> (blush)
<bhagatsr> what will be gateway in vpn connections
<gaelfx> valsacar: I can imagine, yeah, I'm looking into it
 * gaelfx is always the bridesmaid, never the bride
<mickster04> valsacar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643024
<travmon> Thanks gaelfx  an mickster04
<mickster04> travmon:  :p
<gaelfx> travmon: haha, don't say thanks until we've actually proven useful
<bhagatsr> i have one comp behind router and another behind a modem both use dynamic addresses can i setup vpn on those?
<mickster04> !vpn | bhagatsr
<ubottu> bhagatsr: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<travmon> :)
<mickster04> valsacar you may want to bring up the on screen keyboard see if you can't switch the fn lock with that?
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: I'm pretty sure VPN is built-in in 10.10, so it shouldn't be a problem
<gaelfx> mickster04: he's gone ftm
<mickster04> gaelfx: oh damn :/
<bhagatsr> 	
<bhagatsr> gaelfx: so what should be the gateway address since other computer is behind router
<magpiie> good morning folks, any chance anyone could help me with soundcard drivers for an asus laptop running ubuntu 10.10 maverick?
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: well, if memory serves, VPN operates on a certain port, so you need to set up the router to forward all traffic on that port to the computer that's running the VPN
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: hang on, I'll find out which port
<soreau> ubo! audio | magpiie
<soreau> ! audio | magpiie
<ubottu> magpiie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<magpiie> at least, i think its a driver issue, basically the sound works fine, but when i plug earphones in, i get sound both through the laptop speakers as well as the earphones, i have fiddled with sound preferences and nothing seems to resolve it
<mickster04> magpiie: open up the volume preferences and see if you can't mute the speakers manually?
<soreau> magpiie: Try running 'aslamixer' in your terminal. Navigate with arrow keys and toggle mute with m
<alisalaah> Is there any side effects if i change the only user's username and home folder?
<mickster04> alisalaah: use system>admin>user and groups to change a users name
<magpiie> i can mute the speakers manually in preferences but that way also mutes the earphones
<soreau> alisalaah: Presumably they would be the same..
<mickster04> alisalaah: that will make sure it works properky
<alisalaah> but that wont change the home folder's name will it?
<joljam> I desperately need help with Adobe Connect. I cannot share my Ubuntu desktop with another person using Adobe connect.. I can see his desktop but I cannot share my desktop
<mickster04> alisalaah: if you use the correct program yes?
<alisalaah> i named it Home want to name it my name
<soreau> magpiie: What sound card is it as per lspci?
<alisalaah> oh okay, i havent used ubuntu in awhile and i remember it being an old bug i think? or maybe not
<mickster04> alisalaah: you renamed the home folder?
<WeThePeople> my computer keeps selecting and deselecting the open window at a high rate of speed. anybody have any ideas
<alisalaah> i changed a username and home folder stayed the old name
<alisalaah> ill try changing it in about 20 minutes here..
<mickster04> alisalaah: how did you change the name?
<mickster04> WeThePeople: maybe it is just flashing because it thinks it has a notification for you, have you tried selecting it and something else?
<mickster04> WeThePeople: think the orange flashingin windows
<magpiie> i am not sure tbh, i am new to ubuntu, how do i get the system info screen up?
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: my bad, vpn actually isn't implemented by default, hang on
<mickster04> magpiie: apps >(top one)> system monitor
<magpiie> ta
<mickster04> !vpn | bhagatsr:
<ubottu> bhagatsr:: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<WeThePeople> mickster04: no its not that it does it with everything
<mickster04> WeThePeople: ok
<kevin_> hai.
<bhagatsr> gaelfx:actually vpn s/w is installed in 10.10 by default ; i just want to know how to configure it for dynamic addresses. Do i need any special hardware for vpn?
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: it's a little trashy and hard to follow, but I think this will get you started at least: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer/
<Roasted> If I downsize my Ubuntu partition which currently dual boots Ubuntu and Win 7 and install Linux Mint, will Linux Mint thereby take over boot responsibilities? Would I still be triple booting or would Mint only see Win 7?
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: well, what I do with my network is I've got DHCP enabled, but I have address reservation set up by MAC address
<Xase> join #ubuntuserver
<Xase> hmm
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: that way, my main box is always on the same IP in the LAN
<ruffdog> xase: add a "/" before "join"
<magpiie> ok, the system monitor is only showing me processes and minimal system info like cpu and memory
<Xase> Yes I know ;)
<Xase> I meant to type that.
<Xase> There's also a dash in there too
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: then you can set up port forwarding, if necessary, though I think if you have upnp enabled, it shouldn't be an issue
<ruffdog> xase: I thought that was the case.
<Xase> Thanks though ruffdog
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: I know pptp is in by default, but I think you actually need to install some other software to get a real vpn running
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: I don't really know that you need to set up a gateway or anything like that though
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: do you know why my windows are being selected and deselected at a high rate of speed?
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: all on there own
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: maybe someone has a vnc connection to you?
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: I think the pptp only allows you to connect to a VPN, not create one
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: vnc?
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: do you have an ssh port open?
<bhagatsr> 	
<bhagatsr> gaelfx:ok, thanks
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: it does it with every window i open
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: no...idk
<Xase> Sos...
<Xase> Lol*
<Xase> No one's alive in ubuntu-server
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: maybe a keyboard problem
<mickster04> Xase: wait around
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: a little dated, but should still work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<crlcan81> I'm trying to update 10.10, did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and when I have it install that and the dependencies related to them, it gives me a 404 not found error. Do I need to change my server for software sources AGAIN?
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: what changes did you make last when it started?
<bhagatsr> 	
<bhagatsr> gaelfx: i'll try to create one server at the pc with router and join it using my pc; then what addresses i'll need to know
<mickster04> crlcan81: prolly not, why not use the UI to upgrade
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: i installed Lubuntu
<crlcan81> I'm trying to teach myself terminal a little.
<crlcan81> On the off chance I completely screw up, or have to run things from a command line, I want to know at least enough to try and repair it.
<crlcan81> Though I'll always have my run from cd
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: try reboot and see if it continues
<mickster04> crlcan81: ok, well ime dist upgrades aren't the easiest from terminal
<crlcan81> I'm going to try it graphically again
<hypatia> mickster04: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade the version
<BHXSpecter> was following a tutorial telling how to install gnome-shell on ubuntu so I could use a tron legacy theme I liked and it got to the reboot part....took me to the terminal login so I told it to remove gnome-shell and now dont know how to fix it....I get a lost graphics device error and taken to terminal login everytime lol
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: done that...yes it still continues...should i uninstall lubuntu and reinstall
<mickster04> hypatia: well there we go then
<crlcan81> gives me the same error, just different description.
<gaelfx> bhagatsr: cheers, lemme know if it actually works. I need to set one up back in the States so I can actually access this thing people keep calling the "internet"
<crlcan81> failed to download packages.
<hypatia> crlcan81: you get the same error when you changed servers?
<crlcan81> no I haven't changed servers yet, I mean I got the same error graphically that I got via sudo
<crlcan81> just described differently
<BHXSpecter> if I type 'X' and hit enter I just get a flash on screen and then a black screen with nothing
<hypatia> crlcan81: oh, yeah, that makes sense, it's hitting the same servers :)
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: I've never heard anyone with this problem before,  can you try <ctl><alt>+f2  and do ps -A
<gaelfx> who wants to take bets on whether they'll mainline the apt-p2p service?
<crlcan81> Time to see how bad I screwed up
<crlcan81> Doesn't help I'm medicated.
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: then to return <ctl><alt> + f7
<mickster04> gaelfx: the what now?
<rockman125> Is there anyway to repair corrupted files in /bin folder?
<mickster04> rockman125: reinstall?
<mickster04> !rescue | rockman125
<ubottu> rockman125: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<tucemiux> !ot | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: I think it's a keyboard thing
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: i am using WinXP right now its to annoying to use ubuntu.....what does that do
<gaelfx> mickster04: search synaptic for apt-p2p
<rockman125> mickster will that affect my files or installed applications?
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: it switches to console out of graphic mode
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: the ps -A will display all the running processes
<crlcan81> Don't know how I keep screwing things up so ever slightly
<mickster04> rockman125: if they're broken then i don't see how it matters?
<WeThePeople> sacarlson: i will try that and get back with you....will you be in in 15 min?
<rockman125> only /bin folder is broken not anything else
<hypatia> crlcan81: can you paste the errors you're getting to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: my guess is you will see random text from some keyboard driver
<mickster04> WeThePeople: have you tried unpluggin your keyboard to see if it still haooens :p
<rockman125> 15-20 files are corrupted there
<mickster04> rockman125: well you back up first then run the rescue
<gaelfx> crlcan81: it's cause you're testing the limits of what you can do, it's not such a bad thing
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: I should be around
<mickster04> rockman125: pretty straight forward
<rockman125> ok mickster ty i will try
<gaelfx> crlcan81: my theory about linux is if you don't screw up the system at least twice a week, you're doing something wrong
<bhagatsr> bye folks
<mickster04> gaelfx: i like
<gaelfx> mickster04: I know, right?
<mickster04> gaelfx: yep:)
<MrCleanWithHair> Jag behöver en webbplats som pandora.com för svensk musik?
<gaelfx> Swedish?
<crlcan81> YAY GAELFX
<MrCleanWithHair> ya
<MrCleanWithHair> gaelfx, yes
<gaelfx> !sv | MrCleanWithHair
<ubottu> MrCleanWithHair: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<gaelfx> MrCleanWithHair: was that right?
<Trav> mickster04, gaelfx, just reinstalled. can tell you the error is kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0. any suggestions?
<grom358> I've ODBC working from command line with isql. But its not working in apache.. has anyone here got ODBC working in php under apache?
<gaelfx> crlcan81: hey, how's it going? not so well I take it?
<MrCleanWithHair> yes. ubuntu-se is crickets
<crlcan81> and with the changes I make to my system constantly I rarely am on for more then a day or two before I'm restarting for some reason, usually a change that makes it prettier or easier for me to alter aspects of.
<arand> MrCleanWithHair: And the request is offtopic here, I'm afraid.
<crlcan81> no actually gaelfx, it's fine :P waiting on updates, once that's done I'm going to do a quick menu check to remove via sudo some entries.
<gaelfx> Trav: it sounds like the partition manager made a mistake, you might need to do it by hand
<MrCleanWithHair> arand, this channels so noisy anyway it doesnt really matter does it.
<gaelfx> crlcan81: hey, that doesn't sound too bad!
<crlcan81> got some multiple programs that do the same thing, going to take out the ones I added that don't work or don't really alter anything at all, becuase it's for the earlier version of Ubuntu.
<mickster04> bbl
<arand> MrCleanWithHair: It matter exactly bcause of that.
<jordan_> hypatia, hey
<crlcan81> since I want to alter splash screens and splash screen doesn't do that for me.
<crlcan81> gotta restart for kernal update though.
<crlcan81> once it's done :(
<hypatia> hey jordan_ how is your ubuntu going
<hypatia> good luck crlcan81
<gaelfx> crlcan81: yeah, it's pretty tough to get around that one, but it actually is possible to update kernel without rebooting
<crlcan81> well that's just it, it's saying reboot necessary but it's still configuring via update manager.
<crlcan81> like still installing
<crlcan81> almost done but.. still. it said restart earlier then necessary.
<c-unit> can somebody help me?
<grom358> so I'm getting Data source name not found, and no default driver specified
<grom358> works fine from command line.. not from php under apache
<albert> c-unit, what is your problems
<crlcan81> woot
<grom358> I've got the environment variables set according to phpinfo()
<sxndave> crlcan81 : Ive notice somthing similar before, I believe it changes the toolbar icon for restrat required directly after installing the package that requires the restart. the rest will just finish as normal. You can then restart when you are ready
<hypatia> yeah definitely don't restart til it's done installing
<c-unit> a proble with conky i dont know if can make that q here
<crlcan81> I realize that, just those are quick to act or aren't used to linux would get scared.
<gaelfx> is apt-p2p pretty effective for increasing download speed?
<albert> c-unit, what
<hypatia> crlcan81: yeah, that wording is kinda awkward
<coi> hi guys. does the graphical installer for 10.10 not provide a way to do full-disk encryption? or do i still need to use the alternate cd approach?
<sxndave> fair point, never thought of it that way tbh
<hypatia> c-unit: just ask your question :)
<hypatia> coi still need the alternate
<coi> thanks hypatia
<hypatia> coi: the graphical installer only does homedir encryption
<coi> hypatia, thanks :D thats what i thought/had
<hypatia> i look forward to the day when FDE is in the main installer :)
<gaelfx> hypatia: ah, I was gonna say I thought it did encrypt. Good to know
<gaelfx> what's FDE?
<c-unit> i tried to compile conky with alsa mixer support and everything seems to work but when i type conky -v theres np support enabled
<gaelfx> d'oh, ignore
<gaelfx> my acronym recognition software is off today
<hypatia> gaelfx: full disk encryption :)
<gaelfx> anyone know the cure for choppy smplayer playback?
<c-unit> also i run conky and i get the error that theres no dev/mixer
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, it doesnt seem to be doing it...when i ran the code everything was norm.
<coi> hypatia, does alt. encrypt everything? I dont want to reinstall to find out that it isnt fully enc'd
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: so it stoped when you returned?
<crlcan81> yay all the unnecessary packages are removed, what exactly is knetattach?
<albert> c-unit, i am sorry
<gaelfx> you know what would be pretty handy? if there was an easy way to share info about your system with someone trying to help, like they could search through what packages you have installed, system version and stuff like that
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, no it never started when i logged into Lubuntu
<crlcan81> only one I have no clue if I need or not, the rest I removed I knew I'd not need as I had alternatives alaready installedes
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: <ctl><alt> +f7 should have returned you to graphics
<Jinxed-> I'm trying to use openshot in ubuntu and it says I need blender 2.5 or later but when I installed it from the ubuntu software center it was version 2.49
<Jinxed-> how do I get 2.5
<Jinxed->  or later
<hypatia> coi: the alt installer lets you do encrypted lvm, which encrypts everything except your kernel
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: oh so just the reboot fixed it
<gaelfx> Jinxed-: you should check out the PPA for blender
<Jinxed-> gaelfx: how would i do that
<gaelfx> Jinxed-: just google ubuntu blender ppa
<coi> hypatia, thanks
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, the reboot fixed it this time, i am sure it will return
<hypatia> coi: you're welcome :)
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: ok but can't fix it if it aint broke
<coi> sucks how the iso is only torrent
<hypatia> coi: pick the "encrypted lvm" option
<FreezingCold> I just bought a GoDaddy domain, how can I get it to go to my home server?
<hypatia> coi: there is an alternate iso for direct download
<hypatia> coi: you need to find the "releases" page tho
<joljam> I am desperately in need of help. My colleague using a windows machine wants to see my ubuntu desktop. I googled and found that tighvnc was the software to use. However, after installing it and typing in my ip address which starts with 192.168..... my friend gets the message that the connection cannot be established
<coi> hypatia, ill check it out
<magpiie> ok, i deleted the dock bar at the bottom of my screen and now i don't know how to get it back, any help? sorry, I have only recently come over to ubuntu from microsh*te
<coi> hypatia, actually... im getting great dl speed with this :D
<gaelfx> joljam: well, if your friend is outside of your LAN, then it won't work that way
<intok> Well crap, need the Tux n' Tosh icons from the Art Manager to tie my theme together but it seems to be dead
<gaelfx> joljam: use: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<hypatia> coi: awesome ;)
<gaelfx> joljam: alternatively, your router's page should tell you your global ip
<joljam> gaelfx: thanks let me check
<duncan_> joljam, are you guys on the same network, or are you trying this over the net?
<gaelfx> joljam: oh, another thing that might help is making sure that upnp is enabled on your router
<joljam> gaelfx: I am bit ignorant on this: how can I go to my routers webpage
<miketomdool> hey is there a way to transfer your existing ubuntu installation to a flash drive?
<mikebot> Is it possible that a USB install won't work if my screen resolution is a difficult setting?
<hypatia> miketomdool: you could make a bootable flash drive then move your /home over
<gaelfx> joljam: go to 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<hypatia> miketomdool: that's probably the closest you can get to directly transferring it
<miketomdool> ok thanks
<joljam> gaelfx: thanks
<alisalaah> hypatia, if i just copied my /home to another ubuntu and did nothing else would my user/pass work for login on it and everything?
<gaelfx> joljam: no prob
<sxndave> miketomdool: there is a tool for generating a distro from your current install, with or without custom applications and settings
<mikebot> Or rather, if I know that a bootable USB drive works (tried it on another computer), and it doesn't work on my computer, is there a way to diagnose the problem?
<sxndave> miketomdool: once its doen you get an iso you can install to the bootaable media
<lahwran> in the places menu in a default ubuntu install, if I add more than 8 bookmarks, it turns it into a submenu. is there a way to tell it to not do that? I have plenty of room on my screen.
<gaelfx> joljam: how's comcast's service for you?
<miketomdool> some BIOS dont support boot from usb
<joljam> gaelfx: its ok
<miketomdool> i use a boot manager on a cd to get boot from usb to work
<gaelfx> miketomdool: that'd be pretty old BIOS
<crlcan81> ok, now then..
<miketomdool> or a really sucky bios >.> (pheonex bios)
<gaelfx> miketomdool: ah, yeah, that too :P
<gaelfx> crlcan81: everything hunky dory?
<sxndave> miketomdool: the package for making your own distro for live cds and flash drives is called Remaster
<crlcan81> since the ubuntu 'splash screen' is using plymouth, or whatever it's called, is it necessary to have the 'splash screen' installed to alter it, or as it seems like since these are different programs trying to do the same thing, it's a waste of space?
<miketomdool> sxndave: thanks i will look for it
<crlcan81> I'm talking about the menu entry splash screen
<sxndave> miketomdool: not sure if its in repos although i seem to remember it being, some info here http://maketecheasier.com/reconstructor-creating-your-own-ubuntu-distribution/2008/07/05
<gaelfx> !plymouth | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<joljam> gaelfx: I typed in 192.168.1.1 in my browser but I got the message Problem loading page
<miketomdool> mikebot: i use http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html to boot usb for bios that dont support it
<gaelfx> joljam: did whatismyip not work for you?
<miketomdool> sxndave: thanks
<mikebot> miketomdool: Thanks, I'll try that... I also just found this: http://technomess.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-1010-and-lenovo-ideapad-s10-3.html
<joljam> gaelfx: i failed to realise that the IP address was given in the top itself for whatismyip
<gaelfx> joljam: haha, that's ok. so you found it?
<gaelfx> what can I do about choppy playback with vdpau in smplayer?
<joljam> gaelfx; is it necessary that I should be connected directly from the modem to the computer without any wireless routers in between
<alisalaah> My macbook says no Bluetooth adapters present..
<gaelfx> joljam: no, as long as you have upnp enabled on your router, it should be fine
<gaelfx> joljam: what does your machine say your ip is?
<gaelfx> (ugh, I gotta stop using stupid words for 'computer')
<ruijian> hi
<intok> gaelfx it's not a machine till it's vodka cooled
<gaelfx> intok: I like how you think
<magpiie> can someone tell me how i get the dock on my monitor back? i deleted it to try a new addon and everytime i minimize a screen, it minimizes to the deleted dock
<Hexbomber_> I have a total noob question on ubuntu. I am using full disk encryption and tried updating and fubar'd things. I want to copy over my home directory and back everything up to a new partition, but i can't mount the drive. Right now I am in a LiveCD and I have tried mounting it but I get the error "Unable to mount 250 GB LVM2 Physical Volume -- Not a mountable file system", can anyone suggest anything here.
<coz_> magpiie,   dock  as in cairo dock  or awn  or are you talking about the panel at the bottom or top
<gaelfx> magpiie: if you still have the panel on top, you should be able to right-click and add a new panel
<coz_> magpiie,   you want to right click >>"add to panel"   window list
<magpiie> lol thanks, sorted, proper noob here :P
<coz_> magn3ts, cool
<gaelfx> coz_ magpiie not add to panel, new panel ;)
<crlcan81> I've already got a plymouth chosen, that's why I asked if it was useless to keep the OLD splash screen program menu entry and package installed?
<gaelfx> magpiie: nah, that one can be a little tricky for anyone
<coz_> gaelfx,  yes I realized that after typing :)
<crlcan81> I have been using ubuntu since 8.04
<coz_> crlcan81,  cool
<sxndave> magpiie: you will need to add the applets back how you want them if you do that, thisnks like the window list etc
<articulas> Been so ling since I used irc. Using Unbuntu is like skinny dipping.
<crlcan81> I just SOMETIMES get the tutorials for 8.04 9.04 and whatnot because I just search 'blahblah ubuntu' not 'blah blah ubuntu 10.10'
<coz_> articulas,  cool ,, refreshing  and sometimes a bit of shrinkage :)
<crlcan81> I forget
<gaelfx> crlcan81: keep it
<crlcan81> that's what I was wondering, since it's.. not actually doing anything
<crlcan81> it changes nothing
<magpiie> thanks, i managed to figure that bit out, not before panicing that it wasnt showing this window that i minimized to the new dock lol
<crlcan81> my splash 'login' doesn't change either.
<Braber01> I can't seem to be able to install gcc or g++ on a dumb termnial any idea why?
<coz_> Braber01,  the current for your version of ubuntu should already be installed
<coz_> Braber01,    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sxndave> magpiie: you can reset completely back to default if you like but you will loose andy bits you've added to the top panel too. thats the way I usually do it since I don't keep much up there.
<hypatia> alisalaah: sorry to disappear - to answer your question, you'd need to add a user as well
<hypatia> alisalaah: and maybe reinstall some packages, depending on the system
<Braber01> coz_ thank you
<ITGeekwhisperer> Kernel panic - not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0 thats the error not how bout one of you young folks that kickass in ubuntu help me out?
<dustin_> HOW DO YOU UPDATE ADOBE FLASH  THROUGH COMMAND LINE
<magpiie> thanks, i sorted it out now, no need to reset cheers
<coz_> dustin_,  if you installed via apt it should update automatically
<coz_> dustin_,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Braber01> I keep trying which gcc and which g++ and I get no result.
<Braber01> and what was that second command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<magpiie> ok now back to my original problem, whenever i plug the earphones in, i get sound from both speakers and earphones, even after installing the alsamixer, any ideas?
<coz_> Braber01,  yes   in terminal also   gcc --version
<articulas> do I need to run virus ware with unbuntu?
<Braber01> coz_: I've tried the command to find out if it was installed, i.e "which" and it didn't return any locations.
<coz_> articulas,  most likely no
<cybonix> Dustin did you try sudo apt-get upgrade flash?
<coz_> Braber01,  and did  gcc --version have a readout?
<Braber01> /bin/sh: gcc: not found
<coz_> Braber01,  ooooo
<coz_> Braber01,  open synaptic package manager   ,,, hit the Search button type in gcc
<Braber01> coz_ I can't I'm on a dumb terminal.
<coz_> Braber01,  oo  you are not in GUI  desktop ?
<Braber01> coz_: that's correct
<coz_> Braber01,  can you get into DE
<ozzloy> when i hit suspend on my lenovo x200, the screen blanks, sleep light blinks, but the machine immediately wakes up again. how do i trouble shoot this? so far my google-fu has failed me
<coz_> Braber01,    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<coz_> Braber01,   un comment and line starting with   deb
<Gitt> I've been out of the loop for some time, does anyone know if ubuntu can be installed on an intel mac ( 2010 ) model, without using bootcamp, or having to do some crazy patching process for grub?
<rockman125> Hi, i don't have access to server physically , how do i run rescue there?
<sxndave> magpiie: it can usually be done manually from the sound preferences dialog. if you go to the soundpreferences item in the sound menu of the top panel and head to the 'output' tab you can select which ouput to use in the 'connector' dropdown menu
<coz_> Braber01,   save it  ctrl+x   then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyberjunk502> how to schedule broadband connection to connect at specific time
<dustin_> coz_, still doin it
<coz_> mm
<coz_> dustin_,  what ecactly is going on with flash on that system?
<cyberjunk502> how to schedule broadband connection to connect at specific time
<cyberjunk502> using pppoe
<magpiie> i have done that, but for some reason, i either get no sound at all, or still sound out of both headphones and speakers, Its annoying becuase i bet it is something really simple too. I have even tried muting the speakers on output but all that does is mute both
<sxndave> do they appear as seperate devices in the hardware tab?
<magpiie> i have analogue output and anologue headphones as the two options
<magpiie> when i plug earphones in, it automatically mutes the speakers, when i choose headphones output, i cant hear anything until i unmute speakers, then i get sound from both earphone and speakers
<alisalaah> Is there two versions of "Alt+Tab"? I just installed Ubuntu on wife's macbook and it looks different then on my Asus but I've never customized that?
<antonius_> hi, i'm using 10.10, remote desktop WILL NOT WORK for my account.  Works for all other users, except my acc't.  They are desktop users, while I am admin..any ideas?
<dandaman1> does anyone here use chrome?
<alisalaah> dandaman1, i do
<dr_Willis> alisalaah:  compiz has like 5 varmints of although tabbing
<alisalaah> dr_Willis, ty ill look there..
<dandaman1> alisalaah: do you have middle click scrolling? i can't figure out how to get it
<alisalaah> dandaman1, im using touchpad atm so cant tell you
<kevin_> sudo apt-get install gcc?
<kevin_> oops
<dr_Willis> Silly phone Irc is auto correcting again.
<crlcan81> Wow that's some heavy backlighting
<crlcan81> I love my mointor
<arand> alisalaah: Also metacity/compiz has different appearance (compiz is used if accelerated graphics drivers are available)
<dr_Willis> !be
<sxndave> magpiie: sorry, not sure where to go from there. I had a similar problem back in an older version but i have no idea how i fixed it.
<magpiie> a 10 second shot of nerd rage sometimes does the trick, its just really really annoying the hell out of me, i am in the library studying and i cant listen to my music AHHHH
<magpiie> ironicly, i am studying conflict resolution rofl
<antonius_> why does VNC work for some users but not others!!!!
<antonius_> <----- always regrets using "newest" version
<rakesh> hey
<antares_> alguien que hable español?
<sxndave> magpiie: nice. tbh it would drive me around the bend too
<antares_> ¿Este es el IRC en español?
<antares_> ¿O existe otro?
<Starminn> !es | antares
<ubottu> antares: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rakesh> can someone help me i have some trouble with executing a c program
<Starminn> rakesh: Tried in #C?
<rakesh> o is that a channel
<rakesh> thanks
<rakesh> because this seems to be a compiler issue?
<magpiie> oh well, i will have to leave it for another week, my mate is a linux programmer but he isnt in town till after the weekend, i was trying to get this system sorted before he arrived, he has been banging on at me for the past 8 years about sacking microsoft and jioning the linux community, at least its only the sound i am ahving trouble with. pretty much got my head around everything else so far
<Starminn> magpile: Are you grateful for your friend's persistence?
<Starminn> Just curious. Despite the issues, thus far how has it been?
<rockman125> Hi, i don't have access to server physically , how do i run rescue there?
<sxndave> magpiie: glad to hear it. when I first moved over I had a lot of little niggly things like that. It was a real drag as it was easy to end up ina mess after reading countless forum posts and endless commands into the terminal.
<Kaleidomorph> So far I'm enjoying my switch to Linux.
<thrillERboy> I accidentally uninstalled few packages by sudo apt-get remove evolution*, now whenever I start ubuntu, theres an error GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet error while loading. How to fix this?
<magpiie> aye, I had a few small issues like the sound one, basically i was trying to set the 3d desktop to spere and it wouldnt have any of it, 8 hours and 3 you tube videos later, bobs ya uncle, awesome 3d desktop, first thing i always do when installing an operating systme, pimp it up
<ben__> What up?
<magpiie> sky?
<ben__> funny magpiie
<ben__> my mate always says sky lol
<wrongturn> t
<magpiie> My uncle always used to get me with it, guess it rubbed off onto me lol
<ben__> lol :P
<kevin_> thrillERboy: install evolution lol
<ben__> im sync my keys how long does it take usually?
<thrillERboy> I'm sure its not the evolution package ;) there are many other evolution packages, I don't know which one is it :/
<thrillERboy> coz, I have already removed evolution without any problems
<kevin_> try synaptics... install all the dependencies
<satya> hello
<satya> error in creating home directories for the ldap users. could not chdir to /etc/username
<Senjai> Hey guys, does anyone know how to mount a remote filesystem?
<Senjai> e.g. is there a way to mount my uni's filesystem onto a folder locally.
<DouglasK> Question, how do you find which package contains a specific file?
<sxndave> Senjai: In nautilus, select 'File > conect to server...'. There are several options of how to do it. You will either need to have ssh access to the remote machine and use that account of ftp access to it.
<maco> DouglasK: whats the file?
<DouglasK> libflashplayergc.so ..... the flash plugin that comes with Google Chrome.
<satya> error in creating home directories for the ldap users. could not chdir to /etc/username
<maco> DouglasK: oh if it came with chrome, then it was in the chrome package
<satya> error in creating home directories for the ldap users. could not chdir to /home/username
<DouglasK> maco: so I would have thought.  I purged Chrome, reinstalled it, and the file is nowhere on my box.
<maco> !find libflashplayergc.so
<Senjai> sxndave, i have ssh access, is there a command line varient to do it though? I'm aware of the GUI version (perhaps I should have stated so)
<ubottu> Package/file libflashplayergc.so does not exist in maverick
<maco> DouglasK: ^ its not from an ubuntu package
<Senjai> sxndave, and I believe that the GUI version uses sftp, which my uni allows.
<DouglasK> maco: K.  I'll dig into the .deb from Google and see what's up.
<maco> DouglasK: dpkg --contents foo.deb
<maco> DouglasK: to get a list of files in the deb
<DouglasK> maco: thanks!
<navin> any idea about cross compilation?
<sxndave> Senjai: I guess there is but I dont't know it unfortunately, and yeh it can use sftp or ftp in the nautilus method
<Senjai> sxndave, yea... neither do I
<sxndave> Senjai: Im interested to know myself how to do it from the command line. It would be nice to be able to put a bash script together to mount my remote systems at startup
<Senjai> sxndave, sftp uses ssh protocol, ftp uses.. ftp protocol.
<Senjai> sxndave, that's what I'm trying to do
<sxndave> Senjai: yes and you can choose to use either when connecting via nautilus. I would use sftp from the cli though in order to be able to authenticate using keys instead of putting the password in the script
<JeffCBR|away> How do I access my CDROM drive?
<Senjai> sxndave, I'd either prompt for a password on startup, or make it so the script cant be read by anyone except me
<Senjai> JeffCBR|away, using the mount command
<svetlio> Hi all
<motion> hi
<miketomdool> it might automatically mount it as /media/cdrom
<Senjai> JeffCBR, check the /media/cdrom if its there, if its not, type mount /dev/cdrom
<motion> I would like some help recovering my dual-boot ability with grub2 -- it seems to have not been installed after i installed maverick 10.10
<ITGeekwhisperer> can anyone help with a dual boot issue? just dl'd and installed ubuntu 10.10 (used the "install along side" method) .. when I restart and try the ubuntu it says.. Kernel panic -- not syncing VFS unable ti mount root fs on unknown block 0,0      could really use the help and some sleep
<jose-neto> hello
<jose-neto> i need help
<Logan_WP> !ask | jose-neto
<Senjai> !ask jose-neto
<ubottu> jose-neto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Senjai> Logan_WP perhaps you would know how to answer my previous question?
<jose-neto> ubottu,i nstalled ubuntu 11.0 but the bars and window borders are not showing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Senjai> Logan_WP, you just joined so I'll repeate it
<jose-neto> ubottu  i nstalled ubuntu 11.0 but the bars and window borders are not showing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !11.04 | jose-neto
<ubottu> jose-neto: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<miketomdool> jose-neto: ubottu cant respond to you
<motion> what I have done this time, which is a bit different then most times when I've installed ubuntu is I've used one hard disk - 500mb, windows has half and linux has half, 250 - so linux being linux I've given it a 20gb SWAP and a 210gb EXT4 -- after installing ubuntu using the manual-partitioner via ubuntu installer it fails to boot through GRUB giving me no selection of OS, just booting into ubuntu
<Senjai> Logan_WP, do you know how to mount a remote filesystem locally? (The GUI does this via Places -> Connect To Server) I'm looking for the command line equivalent in order to set up a bash script
<jose-neto> ubotto  do you have any idea how can i downgrade it
<ITGeekwhisperer> can anyone help with a dual boot issue? just dl'd and installed ubuntu 10.10 (used the "install along side" method) .. when I restart and try the ubuntu it says.. Kernel panic -- not syncing VFS unable ti mount root fs on unknown block 0,0      could really use the help and some sleep
<Senjai> !ubottu | jose-neto
<ubottu> jose-neto: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<g_0_0> !grub2 | motion
<ubottu> motion: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<motion> g_0_0,  would you be able to provide any guidance through the process of recovering this?
<miketomdool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sxndave> Senjai: check out the package 'sshfs'
<jose-neto> ubottu no one responds my message in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Senjai> sxndave, it wants its own usergroup, It doesn't have to be done that way
<motion> if I am running GRUB2, will the "grub-install -v" return this :grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 ?
<kevin_> ubottu hello
<Senjai> sxndave, if Ubuntu can already do it via the GUI, there has to be a way to do it via the command line
<g_0_0> motion, in terminal -> sudo update-grub   -- should do the trick
<Senjai> sxndave, and I have no intention of creating a user in which the application has full rights to
<miketomdool> is there a command line program to watch videos?
<xangua> miketomdool: mplayer
<miketomdool> oh wow cool
<bowentwo> 1 TB HD Windows 7 2 TB Ubuntu installation was a breeze but when i rebooted i went straight to windows can anyone help me fix it? i'm in live cd now not sure what to do next... thank you in advance for the help.
<miketomdool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sxndave> Senjai: I wouldnt either, but im inclined to think that that functionality is either part of nautilus or gnome as I could not do it in xubuntu without installing nautilus and fudging it to be the default file manager with a link
<BHXSpecter> is there a way to restore gdm to the ubuntu installation from the live cd without reinstalling everything ?
<motion> g_0_0, ...update-grub generated a grub.cfg but, all I see is that it has found only "linux img: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic", "initrd img: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic", and lastly memtest86+ img
<sxndave> BHXSpecter: just teh panels?
<Senjai> sxndave, I can map network filesystems, but I cant mount remote filesystems that require authentication.
<motion> g_0_0,  shouldnt there be a "/windows"  or something present?
<jose-neto> senjai
<jose-neto> Senjai i need heelp
<BHXSpecter> sxndave: well I was following a tutorial to install gnome-shell so I could get a tron legacy theme working and I rebooted when it told me to but suddenly  I got blank screen with errors about losing graphics/monitor/etc settings and sent to the console login so I booted up live cd hoping to fix without a full reinstall
<g_0_0> motion, can you check in system->administration-> startup manager and see what options are listed under default operation system
<jose-neto> Senjai Ubottu could not help me
<intok> yay / nay? http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Icons/Tux-n-Tosh-Icons-Reloaded-52313.shtml
<jose-neto> help
<Jeruvy> jose-neto: feel free to wait, or you may ask your question again.
<Senjai> jose-neto, it is just a bot. Don't ask it for help, ask the users here
<jose-neto> Jeruvy i installed ubuntu 11.0 but i cant navigate because the bars are not here
<olimones_>  I have a problem installing asterisk 2.0 GUI on ubuntu server. It keeps looking for rights to write on gui folder. does any one can help?
<Senjai> !ot | intok
<ubottu> intok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<motion> g_0_0, "menuentry 'ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-22-generic", "recovery", "memtest86+", and "memtest86+, serial console"
<crlcan81> ok, now then, my plymouth splash has been altered. What about my login screen?
<Senjai> jose-neto, go to #ubuntu+1
<crlcan81> What program would I use to go about changing that?
<Senjai> jose-neto, we don't support ubuntu 11 here
<crlcan81> it's still beta?
<Senjai> !11.04 | jose-neto
<ubottu> jose-neto: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jose-neto> Senjai i did but noone could help
<Senjai> crlcan81, till April 28th.
<Senjai> jose-neto, then wait, and ask again later, or ask on the ubuntu forum
<BHXSpecter> guess Ill have to tackle my issue tomorrow morning then cause the silence tells me it is harder than I had hoped lol
<sxndave> BHXSpecter: beyond my expertise I feel
<jose-neto> Senjai the problem is that i need to navigate on this computer to back up my data
<sxndave> BHXSpecter: was just checking out some threads i had bookmarked
<Senjai> BHXSpecter, that seem like a complicated problem, for the super complex problems try the forums, and post logs.
<BHXSpecter> *shrugs* may just do reinstall, make a day of re installing updates and apps again
<jose-neto> if i could back up my data would be better
<Senjai> jose-neto, have you tried booting into single user mode?
<ruffdog> mickster04, wanted to let you know I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 desktop again.  Checked the hash, it was good.  Installed perfectly.  Tks for you help on that.
<g_0_0> motion cat you pastebin /etc/default/grub
<jose-neto> Senjai how do i do that
<sxndave> BHXSpecter: if you can boot the live CD you can recover the tuff from your home partition and restore it after the install
<motion> ubottu, pastebin\
<BHXSpecter> Im heading off to bed, tired of fighting this tonight
<motion> ubottu, pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> Can anyone on maverick that is able to play dvd's pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|egrep "totem|gstreamer|dvd"' please?
<Senjai> jose-neto, do you know how to get into grub?
<jose-neto> Senjai , no
<motion> g_0_0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/570938/
<RPG-Master_> I installed the Microsoft fonts, but now I don't want them. What's the best way of removing them without harming OpenOffice and other apps which use Arial by default?
<g_0_0> motion, did you install windows after ubuntu?
<olimones_> I have a problem installing asterisk 2.0 GUI on ubuntu server. It keeps looking for rights to write on gui folder. does any one can help?
<Senjai> soreau, http://pastebin.com/VMseW8tB
<motion> g_0_0, nope
<crlcan81> What's the name of the login screen after splash, GDM?
<soreau> Senjai: Thanks :)
<kevin_> RPG-Master_ sudo make remove?
<Senjai> jose-neto, I do not have enough time to explain it all. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<crlcan81> YAY RPGS
<GKA> Hi everyone. Here's my issue: Visual Effects reset on restart. I have tried many attempts to correct this. My alternative is to reconfigure my settings to equal to that of when I start Ubuntu from a live CD. I'm using 10.04. Any helpers?
<jose-neto> Senjai , give me a minute
<RPG-Master_> crlcan81: RPGs WOOT
<Starminn> soreau: For what it's worth, I got the same output as Senjai gave you
<motion> g_0_0, ive run into a problem like this before which took forever to solve and i dont remember the steps, so to avoid this i had formatted completely after using ubuntu10 as standalone, but now due to compatibility issues I would like to dual-boot windows/linux and the grub doesnt seem to have co-operated with me
<Senjai> Hi Starminn :)
<Starminn> Hi.
<Starminn> Going to bed. See ya. :)
<Senjai> olimones_ do you know the folder?
<kevin_> GKA: driver issue?
<DandyKoffin> hey guys. no one in #winehq will help me with this. I can't use hotkeys for spells in diablo II. Anyone know how to fix it?
<Senjai> !ot | Dand
<ubottu> Dand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g_0_0> motion, do you have a raid?
<jose-neto> Senjai ,and what else
<DandyKoffin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Senjai> jose-neto, sorry I have to go, once your in recovery mode, you can copy all your files over to a seperate disk (I think thats what you wanted)
<jose-neto> yep
<jose-neto> but how
<GKA> kevin_: could be. I never used the proprietary driver when I installed 10.04 for the first time. I tried the fglrx fix, compiz, save settings, etc. Now I want to know what drivers are installed from the Live CD. Is there any way to get a list?
<Senjai> jose-neto, have you logged into recovery mode
<motion> g_0_0, no im not using raid... and you know what -- ive just been thinking, i think i may have installed ubuntu incorrectly -- ext4 is mounted at / and thats the only mount point along side 'swap' ....i just realised before formatting i had /, /home, /boot -- i beleive
<crlcan81> How would I go about changing the login screen? what program would do the actual background and icon?
<soreau> Senjai: Thanks, dvd playback works again now :)
<motion> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Senjai> soreau, good to hear :) anytime
<sxndave> crlcan81: you can change the icon set by editing the theme in 'system > preferences > appearence'
<motion> g_0_0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/570941/
<Senjai> crlcan81, Im not exactly sure, but I think its a gnome thing. Look there first?
<Senjai> !gnome, crlcan81
<Senjai> !gnome | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Senjai> !desktop > Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<crlcan81> I'm already in gnome silly :P
<Senjai> wow, ubottu sucks
<crlcan81> ouch
<Senjai> crlcan81, what I wanted ubottu to do is point you to a GNOME configuration site
<bazhang> !themes > crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81, please see my private message
<Senjai> Thank you bazhang :)
<g_0_0> motion, sorry I'm on the phone perhaps somebody else could help you with your boot problem
<crlcan81> I found part of the problem.
<motion> g_0_0,  no problems, thanks anyhow.
<crlcan81> For some reason administration has login screen, but not login window. screen lets me select users and whatnot, but not install themes. There's no theming access in it.
<bazhang> crlcan81, gdm2 is not terribly configurable
<crlcan81> So basically the eyecandy help associated with GDM is out of date.
<log_15> hi
<log_15> can you help me
<crlcan81> only 'configuration' available I've found is if you do synaptic and search gdm theme, but that also pulls up splash and mouse during GDM.
<bazhang> log_15, ask a question
<pr3zident> hello people ? can somebody tell me how to join 2 avi files i used cat file.avi file2.avi ? file3.avi and then mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy file3.avi -o file_final.avi but it still only plays the first video after cat ?
<pr3zident> can somebody tell me how to cat the videos properly
<bazhang> cat file1 file2 >file3
<pr3zident> that was my first step
<pr3zident> but it still only plays the first video
<log_15> instal file extensi tar.gz
<pr3zident> huh ?
<bazhang> pr3zident, explain what you are trying to do
<pr3zident> i'm trying to join 2 separate .avi videos together
<bazhang> oh then that wont do it
<pr3zident> like file.avi file2.avi > file3.avi like that
<pr3zident> i used the mencoder but still not a proper join
<log_15> ada orang
<bazhang> !id | log_15
<ubottu> log_15: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<pr3zident> does any1 know how to properly join .avi files ?
<Valkyrie> Can anyone test connection to my icecast server?
<Senjai|AFK> pr3zident, after a quick google search i found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-merge-2-avi-together-424988/ see if that helps you.
<pr3zident> thanx i will
<Valkyrie> For some reason, people can't connect to it directly.
<log_15> ubottu : sepi
<Senjai|AFK> Valkyrie, i don't know what icecast is, but if I don't have to install anything I will
<Valkyrie> Senjai|AFK: You don't. Just a browser thing
<Valkyrie> Here, one sec. I'll /msg you the link
<Senjai|AFK> Valkyrie, tell me what you need
<RedFreak> hello
<RedFreak> anyone here?
<bazhang> !sound | RedFreak
<ubottu> RedFreak: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Senjai|AFK> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> Senjai|AFK, yes?
<Senjai|AFK> bazhang, did RedFreak pm you a question or something/ Just curious about the !sound is all lol
<bazhang> Senjai|AFK, no, I saw that he needed help with sound
<kevin_> why does ubuntu use pulseaudio..?
<RedFreak> i have already been through the soundtroublshooting link
<kevin_> whats wrong with ALSA?
<ninja> cvc
<PokeTehPenguin> Hi everyone, I seem to have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 and my laptop wireless card not being compatible with it... In using WUBI to dual boot Ubuntu and windows 7, I am using a Dell Inspiron 14R(N4010) and I got it to connect to wifi, but will not load pages, so I am going to do yet another fresh install and need some help to get my wireless working. Does anyone have the time to help me out to fix my wireless once WUBI installs
<PokeTehPenguin> Ubuntu yet again?
<log_15> how to instal bt4 manual partioner>
<bazhang> PokeTehPenguin, a wubi install? thats not a dual boot unless you have another install of Ubuntu
<bazhang> log_15, try in bt4 support channel #backtrack-linux
<PokeTehPenguin> bazhang: Well I'm mistaken then, but can you help me with getting my wireless working on it?
<[biabia]> what iTunes-like packages are there for ubuntu?
<bazhang> PokeTehPenguin, what's the chipset
<PokeTehPenguin> DWLAN Dell half mini card 1501 I believe
<bazhang> [biabia], none. you can use banshee or rhythmbox to sync devices though
<[biabia]> thankie
<PokeTehPenguin> A broadcom in other words I guess
<log_15> where
<bazhang> PokeTehPenguin, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci
<bazhang> log_15, #backtrack-linux
<PokeTehPenguin> Okay, I'll let this thing get Ubuntu again...
<PokeTehPenguin> Also, it gave an error when uninstalling from the control panel, something about ubuntu folder not being empty, but it acted as if it was uninstalled, so what went wrong?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:how to use cambridge online dictionary with dictionary program in ubuntu
<PokeTehPenguin> 7 minutes left for downloading...
<drt84233> Hello, I want all dns lookups for the domain name A to resolve to the ip of domain name B , how do I do this?
<PokeTehPenguin> Sorry for taking up your time bazhang... And thanks for helping me!
<drt84233> teh actual issue is I have a really long dyndns.org hostname, I want to be able to type something shorter,
<log_15> instal ubuntu 10.04
<log_15> how
<th0r> drt84233: /etc/hosts maybe?
<bazhang> !install > log_15
<ubottu> log_15, please see my private message
<drt84233> th0r: the ip is dynamic though, thats why im using dyndns
<alisalaah> I have an Asus UL50VT and vanilla Maverick.. Why is my wireless so slow?  When I download on ethernet it will say 3-4mbps, on wireless i will always be around 100kbps
<immy> hi again
<drt84233> alisalaah: noise probably
<PokeTehPenguin> Oka bazhang, just let me boot ubuntu paste the log of lspci and I'll report back
<PokeTehPenguin> Okay*
<drt84233> alisalaah: you should try changing the channel the wireless is operating over
<nmvictor> How do I install firefox themes which are .jar files in ubuntu?
<alisalaah> drt84233, same laptop i switched to windows a second ago and experienced between 1-2mbps
<immy> i have full disk encryption and id like to backup to an external usb hdd. i was wondering how i could move the data in its encrypted form to the hdd. i was going to encrypt the hdd but i realised that i would need another long password which ill probably have on keyring and likely to forget
<alisalaah> and am aware of noise causes, mostly sure it is not just noise
<dravekx> can you put a group inside another group?
<blackl1ght> Does somebody work at Canonical here?
<blackl1ght> There was a campaign for the release of Ubuntu 10.10, it was a small picture saying "x" days to go for ubuntu release.
<immy> 10.10 has been out since october i think
<blackl1ght> Where can I get it, I wanted the picture.
<thechitowncubs> Google
<blackl1ght> Yes, It is out, but I wanted that particular gif or something, I do not know what technology.
<mickster04> how do i get conky help, i get this error Conky: llua_do_call: function conky_clock_rings execution failed: /home/mike/.lua/scripts/clock_rings.lua:286: attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'value' (a nil value)
<mickster04> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+lua?content=139024 when using that condfig
<mickster04> config*
<thechitowncubs> mickster04: your script is broken
<thechitowncubs> look on line 286
<mickster04> thechitowncubs: well it kinda is, if you look at the screen shot on the link there are several small rings, but on mine it gets to 2 of 4 rigns and fails
<mickster04> rings*
<mickster04> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/R05S-g9xBl4/try-this-great-looking-conky-lua.html
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a supermicro moderboard here that I would like to know which type it is. I can not open the server and see the moderboard. Can I find out something with the help of linux?
<mickster04> is where i saw it first
<mickster04> and got the instructions from
<Raj_Sagi> hi
<alisalaah> Ethernet speed tests at 39x19 mbps (i have 40x20)... Wireless averages to around 7x7 mbps (ranging from 5-10) on the same speedtests
<mickster04> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<alisalaah> in real download speeds that means i never go above 1mbps in downloads of the net
<Raj_Sagi> .
<mickster04> Raj_Sagi: hello
<mickster04> http://imagebin.org/139434 screeny
<PokeTehPenguin2> bazhang
<PokeTehPenguin2> Mind if I message you my results?
<tom67519> I have a laptop with Ubuntu installed. When I plug the AC adapter in, the battery status says "fully charged" instead of "charging", even though it is only 25% charged
<tom67519> How do I determine if this is a software or hardware issue?
<Raj_Sagi> battery prob
<ruffdog> tom67519, do you have windows also installed on the laptop?  I had a similar problem and I dual booted into my windows install and verified it was a problem with my battery.  Had to replace it.
<PokeTehPenguin> Can anyone else help me with my wireless problem?
<tom67519> ruffdog: Unfortunately I don't
<[biabia]> in ubuntu software center i see adobe reader 9.  is there a way to get adobe reader X that wont wreck system
<CodeYeti> Where would be the correct place to put the jdk<version> directory produced by oracle's .bin file?
<gaelfx> [biabia]: did you check for a PPA?
<[biabia]> gaelfx: no, not sure how/what you mean
<gaelfx> [biabia]: actually, I'm pretty sure there is no reader x for linux yet
<[biabia]> ok
<dravekx> so, can you put a group inside a group?
<gaelfx> [biabia]: if it's not on adobe's website, then I can't imagine that it actually exists
<dpierce> mistakenly entered '-f' in the wrong position while editing update-rc.d. now my mistake is glaring in my face. which file do i edit to remove '-f' from being displayed in the list?
<gaelfx> dravekx: not sure what the point of that would be. is there any reason you can't just make two separate groups?
<dhanesh> how can i check for bad sectors on hdd in ubuntu 10.10?
<PokeTehPenguin> Could anyone help me with my wireless networking problem? I am using a Dell Inspiron 14R(N4010) and Ubuntu does not pick up my wireless card, I have the log of lspci if anyone can help get my wireless working...
<dpierce> dhanesh: fsck
<gaelfx> dhanesh: you can use Disk Utility
<CodeYeti> Should I put the java JDK in /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/lib or what?
<pikini> PokeTehPenguin, can you give me the log
<alisalaah> Is there any way to make the Ubuntu splash come up as soon as computer is powered on or wakes from suspend without any of the text displaying? (this will prevent family nagging me that they think something is broken possibly)
<PokeTehPenguin> Sure, mind if I private message the link bikini?
<PokeTehPenguin> We
<PokeTehPenguin> Crap
<PokeTehPenguin> Auto correct xP
<pikini> PokeTehPenguin, no problem
<FloodBot2> PokeTehPenguin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PokeTehPenguin> pikini*
<pikini> PokeTehPenguin, use http://paster.ubuntu.com
<pikini> PokeTehPenguin, and send me the link
<PokeTehPenguin> There, thanks!
<CodeYeti> Anybody?
<dhanesh> gaelfx but how?
<immy> im reading that dd can do a bitwise copy of files - if i want to transfer an image from my encrypted system to usb thumb will this do the trick: dd if=myfile.jpg of=/dev/sdc1 ?
<immy> i need to use sudo - but nothing shows up on the drive
<pikini> PokeTehPenguin, gimme the link
<PokeTehPenguin> I private messaged you
<PokeTehPenguin2> pikini, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/570953/
<pikini> PokeTehPenguin, got it
<PokeTehPenguin2> Alright
<alisalaah> CodeYeti, i thought it was /usr/lib/jvm
<PokeTehPenguin2> Sorry, using iPod and laptop at the same time
<gaelfx> dhanesh: open Disk Utility, select the drive
<gaelfx> dhanesh: if your drive has S.M.A.R.T. it should tell you right away if there are bad sectors or not
<CodeYeti> alisalaah, Is there some linux for idiots tutorial out there that would explain to me the meaning of this directory structure?
<gaelfx> CodeYeti: everything starts at '/', you're on your own from there ;)
<alisalaah> CodeYeti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/DirectoryStructure
<darkthawt> haha
<[biabia]> everything starts with an e
<alisalaah> CodeYeti, "/usr/lib for libraries which cannot be directly run but are essential for running other programs. Your package manager takes care of the things in /usr for you."
<ilea> hi all
<gaelfx> howdy
<gaelfx> dhanesh: did you figure it out?
<CodeYeti> alisalaah, Except for apparently installing the JDK
<ruffdog> PokeTehPenguin, I realize pikini is helping you, but did you check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported to see if your card was supported?
<ilea> can anyone tell me a good CAD program for drawing plans and for drawing the plan of a building and other things. I need for a profesor?
<alisalaah> CodeYeti, try "apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre"
<gaelfx> CodeYeti: are you installing from the package manager or did you download it and are trying to do it yourself?
<PokeTehPenguin> ruffdog: Let me see...
<dhanesh> <gaelfx>yes but i want to scan the disc like norton disk checkup?
<alisalaah> CodeYeti, you may need to add "sudo"
<darkthawt> If I backup my /opt/ directory, does that mean I don't have to reinstall applications that exist in it?
<gaelfx> dhanesh: click on SMART Data and run a check of the surface for errors fromt here
<gaelfx> *there
<exitdescription> hi ? is there a doc out there for ubuntu upgrades from jaunty to lucid without a graphical manager?
<th0r> ilea: qcad used to be in the repos I think
<immy> nvm
<gaelfx> darkthawt: why would you have to reinstall those applications?
<dhanesh> <gaelfx> please wait
<ruffdog> exitdescription, you want to update through terminal?
<thauriswulfa> ilea:freecad
<exitdescription> yeah ruffdog
<CodeYeti> gaelfx, I was trying to do it myself. Does the package manager version contain the lastest version immediately?
<alisalaah> CodeYeti, many packages you can use "-current"
<gaelfx> CodeYeti: no, it doesn't contain the latest version immediately, but you might be better off looking for a PPA
<ruffdog> exitdescription, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765360 maybe that helps.
<gaelfx> !ppa | CodeYeti
<ubottu> CodeYeti: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<darkthawt> gaelfx: wasn't sure, usually used the package manager do everything for me.
<gaelfx> CodeYeti: chances are someone has already done what you want to do and has made it easier for others to do it as well, google for ubuntu jdk ppa
<ilea> freecad is not so good i need a complex one to help me draw a full house plan including bath utilitis and other stuff
<RollerDK> hi
<syrinx> wow its been so long since ive been on irc
<gaelfx> darkthawt: why are you worried about the applications in /opt?
<exitdescription> thanks!i''ll check it out ruffdog
<syrinx> exit
<syrinx> oops
<Blou_Aap> Fuchs, my pc doesnt crash overnight anymore thanks
<RollerDK> i'm trying to register on a site but in register form there is a "challenge question" that i don't understand very well because english is not my mine languaje, can anyone help me please?
<Blou_Aap> disabled sleep
<CodeYeti> alisalaah, Sorry to keep bugging you, but how did you get that package name?
<gaelfx> ilea: you could search in Synaptic for CAD and see if anything looks halfway decent, but my inclination is to say that good CAD software is bought with real money
<alisalaah> Google
<mehdi> is there any program that shows available INTERNET connection with their infos?
<KB1JWQ> RollerDK: Ask.
<alisalaah> I had to install JDK 3 times in the last week
<sdollins> Could someone perhaps tell me what 4 dots rotating between red and white means on the screen after grub?
<alisalaah> I am a J2EE dev at work and was moving to Ubuntu on a couple comps
<alisalaah> that got me running with jdk 1.6
<gaelfx> sdollins: sounds like a bad graphics driver
<darkthawt> gaelfx: I've been using Maple that is installed in /opt and hate going through the installation process.
<rumpe1> mehdi, "netstat tulpen"
<RollerDK> now the challenge question is "please type closeup without the close", any answer? :P
<KB1JWQ> up
<rystraum> type up
<sdollins> gaelfx, it's a server if it matters..
<steven__> Hello every one. I'm a newer .
<Jeruvy> sdollins: thats the hal/?? stage prior to loading user profiles.
<alisalaah> RollerDK, "up"
<gaelfx> darkthawt: well, if you really want to keep something safe in case you ever need to reinstall, you should set up '/' and '/home' on separate partitions and install any apps like that into your '/home' directory
<thauriswulfa> steven_:hi steven
<dhanesh> <gaelfx> how can i check using terminal /
<sdollins> Jeruvy, i'm not in the datacenter so i'm not exactly sure what it's doing. he just said it's doing that after grub
<gaelfx> sdollins: oof, well, that's certainly not my area of expertise, you might wanna try to find someone with a better idea of what's going on with that
<RollerDK> ok, thanks It was literal meaning. I was trying to look up for meaning, thanks gyus :)
<sdollins> We just moved drives into a new chassis.
<gaelfx> dhanesh: fsck is probably the best
<Jeruvy> sdollins: thats normal.
<darkthawt> gaelfx: I keep every my documents for /home, a partition that exists in home sounds like a good idea. Thanks for the tip.
<dhanesh> <gaelfx> so what i want to do how?
<darkthawt> gaelfx: all my documents*
<sdollins> Jeruvy, so this is normal? how long should it take?
<mehdi> @rumpel is that program belongs to germany?
<CodeYeti> alisalaah, the sun-java6-jdk package is unavailable. If it matters, I'm on 10.04 because I wanted to run in virtualbox without issues
<gaelfx> darkthawt: yeah, it's something that they really need to make an option on default installs. when you're setting up partitions, it's best to keep some things separate
<gaelfx> dhanesh: you should type 'man fsck' and see what it can do
<darkthawt> gaelfx: I manually partition my OS installation
<dhanesh> <gaelfx> i saw  but i didnt understand
<gaelfx> dhanesh: ok, you just want to check your disk for errors?
<dpierce> dhanesh: 'sudo fsck --help'
<syrinx> anyone  here?
<dpierce> alternatively you can fsck.$ . where '$' is the filesystem of the drive
<gaelfx> dhanesh: maybe we should start over, why do you want to check your disk for errors?
<dhanesh> <gaelfx>yes bad sectors
<cwheeler> can I install raid 5 using the ubuntu desktop dvd?
<dhanesh> in windows it showd that had bad sectors
<sdollins> cwheeler, software raid?
<ruffdog> asdf
<syrinx> jkl;
<ruffdog> asdfasdf
<Jeruvy> dhanesh: what does SMART tell you?
<rumpe1> mehdi, no.. it's a usual cli command
<dhanesh> <Jeruvy> 2 bad sectors
<cwheeler> yes software raid
<mehdi> @rumpel is that netstat?
<Jeruvy> dhanesh: you should fix them, then seek a new drive.
<ZummiG777> Question: I have a dual monitor setup.  Is there a way to have individual backgrounds in each monitor?
<rumpe1> mehdi, yes
<mehdi> @rumpel well tanx and wat exactly Nmap do?
<immy> so if i want to copy the encrypted data with dd i need to use low level /dev/sdx which has no directory structure - in other words all i can do is a low level copy
<gaelfx> Jeruvy: 2 bad sectors isn't really a big deal, nothing to buy a new drive over anyhow
<rumpe1> mehdi, port scanning e.g.
<ruffdog> ZummiG777, check out http://crimm.me/2009/04/multiple-monitors-multiple-wallpapers-ubuntu-9-04.html  See if that helps
<mehdi> ok
<peakone> 这个IRC怎么用？
<ZummiG777> Thanks ruffdog!
<cwheeler> sdollins: I want to install software raid 5 on my desktop system, I've used it before
<Jeruvy> gaelfx: Better to have a spare ready, than to find yourself without if the drive decides to go south quickly.
<sdollins> I think you'll need the text installer and you need a raid1 /boot partition
<dpierce> !ubuntu-cn
<gaelfx> !cn | peakone
<ubottu> peakone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<gaelfx> Jeruvy: I've got 11 bad sectors, been that way for months
<Jeruvy> gaelfx: sorry whats the question?
<cwheeler> thanks sdollins, I know about the /boot partition
<cwheeler> I'm testing ram now
<gaelfx> Jeruvy: no question
<ruffdog> ZummiG777, also check out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/170531-difficulty-getting-separate-backgrounds-dual-monitors.html
<Jeruvy> gaelfx: ah, well the drive could last for minutes or years.  Given the cost of drives I'd dump it.
<dravekx> ok, who asked me about the group inside group thing?
<dravekx> internet went down...
<gaelfx> dravekx: it was kinda rhetorical, I was wondering why you would need that, why you wouldn't just make 2 separate groups
<wizz> anyone know how to merge "undf"  file in ubuntu?
<dravekx> gaelfx, i have 3 uses jailed in their home folders with public_html folders for web pages. I set up a group called www-group, and i set the permissions fo the folders as USER1:www-group. But now, I need to add www-data also because one of them said wordpress will not install correctly.
<dravekx> I read somewhere that you shouldnt use www-data on every folder because it's a security risk, or evidently I don't have a clue what I'm doing. lol
<dravekx> I made www-group because I need some users to have full access to all home directories.
<wizz> anyone know how to merge "undf" file in ubuntu? "undf" is undefined format for media. i used VLC but it won't work.
<sdollins> What is the kernel package?
<peakone> 这个“进入channel前使用或者加进你的options>perform中”怎么设置？
<gaelfx> dravekx: hm, not sure about that
<gaelfx> !cn | peakone
<ubottu> peakone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<KB1JWQ> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<gaelfx> peakone: 在这里我们都用英语，明白吗？
<mehdi> @rump1 is netstat working offline?
<wizz> FUCK
<gaelfx> so, since we have silence, I'll go for it: anyone know how to deal with choppy vdpau playback in smplayer ?
<gaelfx> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wizz> sorry. just testing, gaelfx
<wizz> Fire Truck
<gaelfx> better, thank you :D
<nraic> My system has started freezing and I'm trying to figure out why. It can work ok for a few hours and then just freezes.
<louzer> How do I install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/screem on Ubuntu Maverick using Synaptic? In other words how do I add the repo for the said URL so I get all the dependencies?
<gaelfx> apparently I need to get help during daylight hours in the western hemisphere
<syrinx> @nraic is it overheating?
<nraic> The only thing I have changed is physically moved the machine to a new location and installed a wifi card.
<nraic> syrinx, I'm not sure but I don't think so. I have a really good case with great ventaltion.
<pw-toxic__> hi
<nraic> syrinx, is there a way to check? does ubuntu log any hardware temps?
<pw-toxic__> how can i set up my raid to send emails if there are errors or problems?
<syrinx> acpi -t
<syrinx> let me know the resutls
<syrinx> results*
<nraic> ok I just need to install it first
<syrinx> very important systool
<syrinx> acpi that is
<nraic> mmh
<nraic> it returns nothing
<syrinx> whats the temp?
<nraic> I enter acpi -t into my terminal
<nraic> and
<syrinx> it should report something
<nraic> it does nothing
<syrinx> try
<syrinx> acpi -V
<nraic> just starts a new line
<nraic> Cooling 0: Processor 0 of 3
<gaelfx> louzer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1523467&sa=X&ei=MLhkTcCSNIievQPNh8SrBg&ved=0CCMQrAIoADAA&usg=AFQjCNHkVwVCmZ87fm2fVehCljipZMguzQ
<syrinx> are the fans even running?
<nraic> says that for 0: 1: 2: and 3:
<syrinx> they should report something back
<syrinx> for example for me, its says
<nraic> I don't see why they would not be running
<syrinx> thermal 0: ok, 50.0 degrees celcius
<nraic> mmh
<syrinx> don't see anything like that?
<nraic> nope
<syrinx> hmmm
<louzer> gaelfx: that link does not show any thread on ubuntu forums. It just shows the main page of ubuntu forums
<syrinx> wanna set up a channel?
<nraic> I could check it in bios
<nraic> yes
<syrinx> join #acpi
<Senjai|AFK> syrinx, acpi is not reliable for cooling devices..
<Sinister> new programs dont open on top they go to the task bar anyone know what i did or how i can fix ?
<gaelfx> louzer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470512
<gaelfx> louzer: for future reference, google is your friend
<louzer> gaelfx: I found the debian lenny package they said but 10.10 don't have the dependencies
<andreylosev> can I use gedit with separate windows instead of tabs?
<amit> can i use 64bit ubuntu on my pc as i have 4gb ram intel core 2 duo processor
<amit> ????
<gaelfx> louzer: did you look for a ppa?
<gaelfx> amit: yes, the RAM makes no difference, but the processor is 64-bit, so you should be fine
<louzer> gaelfx: Is this a ppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/screem
<Atom138> fellas
<amit> gaelfx:how should i check that my processor is 64 bit
<Senjai|AFK> amit, sysinfo in console
<gaelfx> louzer: no
<louzer> gaelfx: im googling for the ppa
<gaelfx> amit: it's Core 2 Duo? then it's 64-bit
<rumpe1> amit, lshw -class CPU"
<Senjai|AFK> syrinx, you still need help
<rumpe1> amit, "lshw -class CPU" in terminal
<peakone>  /msg ChanServ help
<amit> thanx all
<louzer> gaelfx: there is no ppa for screem according to ppa website search
<amit> i have another question can screen resolution be fine on 64bit?
<louzer> gaelfx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=screem
<gaelfx> louzer: looks like you're SOL
<louzer> gaelfx: SOL?
<louzer> gaelfx: got it
<louzer> gaelfx: thanks to urban dict
<gaelfx> amit: 64-bit won't change anything about your screen
<slink> hello. i'm running ubuntu lucid (10.04 LTS/server), and after doing an "apt-get upgrade", i get a "permission denied" on /dev/null from non-root users. i've tried adjusting /lib/udev/devices/null permissions to 666, along with /dev/null, but they keep changing back (even if i don't reboot)
<gaelfx> louzer: yeah, sorry about that, it was the first thing that came to mind :P
<amit> gaelfx: can i use 64bit ubuntu on virtual box?
<Scarra3> I can't seem to get my touchpad to work on ubuntu 10.10
<slink> does anyone have any suggestions? i've added a 40-permissions.rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d, but i haven't seen how that works out yet
<gaelfx> amit: I don't know, is there a support channel for virtual box you could ask in?
<amit> ok thanx
<Senjai|AFK> gaelfx, this is a relevant question for this channel, amit, yes you should be able to
<amit> senjai|AFX:thanx
<gaelfx> I wasn't trying to be snarky or anything, I just honestly didn't know
<Senjai|AFK> amit, gaelfx, though gaelfx is correct, if there is a support medium (forums, irc, etc) for your software it would be best to use it
<Senjai|AFK> gaelfx, sorry I misinterpreted your statement.
<Scarra3> Can anyone help me
<gaelfx> 'sok
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FreezingCold> Netsplit!
<Kaleidomorph> Yeargh!
<gaelfx> *it's ok
<slink> Scarra3: what is the nature of your problem when trying to get it to work on your touchpad?
<gaelfx> how can I fix choppy vdpau playback in SMPlayer? VLC plays same video fine, but it heats up my CPU too much
<rww> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION:anybody know of a software to read a language (pronounce)
<edwardteach> gaelfx, sounds like your pc is not cooling i would get that fixed if i was you !
<Flannel> thauriswulfa1: festival
<rumpe1> thauriswulfa1, espeak, festival
<gaelfx> edwardteach: it's cooling fine, most CPUs would heat up when asked to deal with 1080p video
<happyaron> If I use vpn to access the internet, will DNS queries also be sent via VPN? (openvpn)
<slink> happyaron: that depends
<slink> happyaron: if the VPN modifies your resolv.conf file to use a DNS server on the remote network, it will. hwoever, if you are on an internal network (outside the VPN), and DNS queries go to a local server, then they won't
<edwardteach> gaelfx,   a cpu should be able to manage any load, and not overheat!
<slink> happyaron: hoever, if you are directly on the internet, or using a nameserver directly on the internet, and you setup a VPN, the queries will go over the VPN if your default route is set to the VPN
<slink> however*
<happyaron> slink: how to determine which way I am using?
<slink> happyaron: may i message you?
<happyaron> slink: okay, thanks
<c|oneman> does ubuntu desktop effects work in VirtualBox?
<dandaman1> i have a samsung galaxy s and when i run ./adb logcat it says waiting for device as if it isn't detecting the phone even though i can access the phone's sdcard in the file explorer. I can't seem to find any linux drivers
<dandaman1> can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<thauriswulfa1> Flannel: i found one, its gespeaker, its good it allows to record, support for different languages,but i'll sneak a look at festival too. thanx
<nraic> thanks syrinx
<luna1988> hi
<luna1988> good night
<sobersabre> hi. I'm trying to use likewise 6. any people in here use it ?
<sobersabre> I have problems using the AD users in local groups.
<azizLIGHTS> showchans
<azizLIGHTS> oops lol
<syrinx> where is everyone?
<zamba> i'm here
<syrinx> sup dude
<coz_> wow is it that quiet here?  amazing
<syrinx-con> pretty quiet
<Kaleidomorph> All the coming and going. I think people are off grabbing something to snack on or drink, or perhaps waiting for the net to settle down.
<coz_> Is it possible...some outside chance.. that everyone... new people also,,, have mastered the art of "ubuntu"  ?  :)
<mattcen> Hi all. Has anybody found the latest Firefox update for Lucid causes Firefox to consistently start in Offline mode, regardless of the user's profile setting? I have two Lucid systems, one does it, the other doesn't.
<syrinx> lol probably
<Kaleidomorph> 3 splits already in the last little while.
<coz_> Kaleidomorph,  that one I cant help with I am on 11.04
<syrinx> ive mastered ubuntu settings
<syrinx> i guess
<cast> to master ubuntu is to master linux, gnu, and a few other things
<syrinx> 11.04 tho?
<syrinx> is that even out?
<coz_> syrinx,  no it is not
<syrinx> didnt think so
<syrinx> im on 10.10.04?
<coz_> syrinx,  in terminal     lsb_release -a
<syrinx> 10.10 mav
<syrinx> thought that was the latest
<coz_> syrinx,  it is indeed :)
<syrinx> unless your an insider?
<syrinx> lol
<coz_> syrinx, 11.04 is out there for testing
<syrinx> nice
<syrinx> think you could help me out setting up a server?
<coz_> syrinx, if you wish to listen in on some reports  or join in at some point you would have to go to the #ubuntu+1  channel
<syrinx> im there
<cast> nc -p 80 -l|bash - # bam! shell server, setup
<coz_> cool
<syrinx> no one there
<chaojituzi1_> who
<chaojituzi1_> did they have any one here
<coz_> syrinx,  what is the issue?
<syrinx> well
<kiwilatham> I am here.
<gmachine_24> a very deep subject
<syrinx> i have had ubuntu 10.10 for like 5 months now
<coz_> chaojituzi1,  I think there may have been a server down or somethings  a  "net split"
<coz_> syrinx,  ok
<syrinx> exclusively, no dual book
<syrinx> boot*
<coz_> ok
<kiwilatham> do people still dual boot?
<coz_> kiwilatham,  I do always
<gmachine_24> kiwilatham, are you from en zed?
<syrinx> and i love it, ivea learned alot of commands and inner workings if you will
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION:  i just intalled festival, but there's no link in menu?
<coz_> syrinx,  understood
<coz_> thauriswulfa1,  I believe festival is terminal accessed  but I would read more about it on the net
<syrinx> i have an old machines downstairs that has 300gig of HSS space that I would like to install server on
<coz_> syrinx,  sounds like a good plan
<coz_> syrinx,  what is the issue?
<kiwilatham> hmmm.  I just put my microshaft os on a Virtual Machine.  Virtual Box is pretty good.  Seems I hardly ever fire the thing up these days.  My linux does everything I need.
<syrinx> but im having a hard time gettin the network card to work
<thauriswulfa1> coz_:there should have some gui?
<chaojituzi1> i`m a new man
<gmachine_24> wow that was a let down
<coz_> syrinx,  ah ok
<coz_> thauriswulfa1,   I dont think so but let me check for sure hold on
<syrinx> so the install isn't easy
<syrinx> because I can't connect
<kiwilatham> are you sure the network card is actually working.  Physically I mean?
<mattcen> Ah it turns out that on the problematic system I was running (but not using) NetworkManager, which was "helpfully" informing Firefox that my system was "offline'. Disable/stop NetworkManager, and problem goes away. Hooray!
<MACscr> grrr, i dont get it, no matter what i select in ubuntu, its using my hdmi for sound output
<syrinx> i believe it is...should i go down there and check?
<coz_> thauriswulfa1,  festival is "text to speech"   it doesnt have an interface  ,, it will work with any application that needs test to speech...  you could open a terminal and type     man festival
<coz_> syrinx,  what is on that system right now in terms of OS
<thauriswulfa1> coz_ , thanx for help, i will try it
<syrinx> its completely formatted to ext3 i believe
<syrinx> nothing installed
<gmachine_24> syrinx, nothing?
<coz_> syrinx,  oh I see... did you test internet access with the live cd?
<syrinx> nothing
<syrinx> no i didn't
<coz_> syrinx,  that would be the first step
<syrinx> let me go try it
<gmachine_24> syrinx, I might be vague, but don't you at least need the drivers?
<syrinx> exactly
<llutz_> syrinx: how do you expect to connect to the "server" if nothing runs on it?
<syrinx> my problem is i have no idea how to get the drivers without an internet connection
<gmachine_24> ahhh
<coz_> syrinx,  test with an ubuntu desktop live cd
<gmachine_24> syrinx, from a disc.......... or usb drive
<kiwilatham> syrinx: I was hoping we could see if it shows up in your OS at all.  IE: Is it enumerated in dmesg or lspci?  Is it a PCI card?
<coz_> syrinx,  if that works you can download the minimal install cd   which is only  megs and at one point it will prompt you to install things including a server
<cast> 'a server' for what?
<coz_> syrinx,  the minimal install cd is only 12 megs
<gmachine_24> it's as good as cake and fewer calories
<gmachine_24> so... did everyone see that an Egyptian gentleman named his daughter "Facebook"...? I think this is a hoax
<syrinx> sry, hadda move down there to work on this thing
<gmachine_24> meanwhile, in tripoli
<kiwilatham> ok - see ya.  Srynx: Try lspci and see if you can see details of your PCI network card.  Also try searching through the output of dmesg for details of your card.  If it shows up there then we have a software issue.  These days it's hard to find a nic that is not supported in linux.
<chaojituzi1> I want have a friend here ,
<rothsdad> hey, I have a problem: I cannot launch any GUI program under su(root). I use kde. Anybody help me pls, thx!
<coz_> rothsdad,  use sudo  not su
<llutz_> rothsdad: use kdesu or sux
<rothsdad> same problem
<llutz_> sudo won't set DISPLAY and Xauthority
<rothsdad> this is the error message: http://code.bulix.org/dnsuuh-79441
<immy> hi
<syrinx> working on it now
<chaojituzi1> hi
<syrinx> setting up the server now
<gmachine_24> syrinx, cool
<chaojituzi1> I am a new man of ubuntu
<mickster04> rothsdad: why using zenmap?
<coz_> chaojituzi1,   welcome
<chaojituzi1> think you
<rothsdad> mickster04: just an example, all GUI program have the problem
<rothsdad> after I type: sudo gimp then occur an error:"No protocol specified"
<Scarra3_> My alps touchpad on my Sony vaio does seem to work in ubuntu 10.10
<llutz_> rothsdad: set DISPLAY to a correct value
<rothsdad> llutz_: how?
<zamba> what is the common error messages after doing an (unsuccessful) upgrade to squeeze?
<popey> rothsdad: why run gimp as root!?
<llutz_> zamba: this is not #debian
<zamba> oh, hehe :)
<rothsdad> popey: another example
<llutz_> rothsdad: export DISPLAY=host:display
<immy> my system uses full drive encryption and im seeking an appropriate backup solution. i have a small external drive that i'd like to make incremental backups to. i want my backups to be encrypted but I don't want another long passphrase - do you think i should use the same passphrase as my local encrypted disk?
<Scarra3_> Any ideas why my touchpad doesn't work?
<cast> llutz_: will that be enough?
<llutz_> rothsdad: better to use kdesu or sux when using GUI-apps
<mickster04> Scarra3_: it doesn't like you?
<rishi> I am looking for the -dbg package for hostapd in Ubuntu 10.04. A simple apt-get and apt-cache does not reveal it.
<gaelfx> what can I do to fix choppy playback using vdpau in smplayer?
<llutz_> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rishi> Any idea how I can locate it_
<coz_> immy,   rsync maybe let me check
<rishi> s/_/?
<rothsdad> llutz_: kdesu: cannot connect to X server host:display
<bullgard> [LAN] '~$ arp' shows on computer »T43« "Address=noname", "HWaddress=00:0a:e4:...". But that computer shows '~$ hostname; MD97600'. How to accomplish that on computer »T43« '~$ arp' will show  "Address=MD97600", "HWaddress=00:0a:e4:..."?
<llutz_> rothsdad: you have to set it to YOUR machines values (usually "localhost:0")
<immy> thx coz
<immy> checking it out now
<coz_> immy,   there is this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681597    and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorageOnHardy     and   http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<Scarra3_> mickster04: other people have had this problem I just can't seem to get it to work
<mickster04> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<llutz_> rothsdad: and you should check twice if it is really needed to run GUI-apps as root
<syrinx_> still installing
<mickster04> Scarra3_: did you try that link?
<navin> ubottu:will u plz help me in webkit's browser test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<navin> ?
<Scarra3_> mickster04: I've tried that it apparently isn't detected by ubuntu
<ylmfos> 1
<Scarra3_> mickster04: and I've also read multiple threads on the subject
<mickster04> Scarra3_: ok, well i can't help you myself, but if all that didn't work :/ is it turned off in bios perhaps?
<rockman125> can you guys help me with this http://pastebin.com/fUSbMXTc
<MACscr> anyone know the pacmd command that well? The man page is worthless
<MACscr> my soundcard is using the wrong device for output
<MACscr> cant seem to figure out why
<MACscr> The correct one is selected
<gmachine_24> Has anyone tried installing Android to run on their Linux/Ubuntu desktop (or laptop)?
<Stormx2> MACscr: just run it, then at the prompt type "help"
<MACscr> gmachine_24: without an emulator, thats impossible
<cast> MACscr: no it's not.
<MACscr> Stormx2: ive tried that. Im confused by the term sink though
<MACscr> cast: of course it is, you cant simply run a os on top of another os
<rockman125> can you guys help me with this http://pastebin.com/fUSbMXTc ?
<MACscr> without some sort of virtualization/emulation
<gmachine_24> so is that a yes or a no?
<immy> thx coz
<extra11> heh
<gmachine_24> "Download and install the Android SDK (Software Development Kit), which comes with an Android Emulator."
<gmachine_24> happy now?
<mickster04> gmachine_24: well do  it and tell #ubuntu-offtopic what happens
<gaelfx> what can I do to fix choppy playback using vdpau in smplayer?
<gmachine_24> okie
<coz_> gaelfx,   are all codecs installed?  and also try vlc to see if you get the same results
<MACscr> gmachine_24: you never said you wanted to install the sdk
<gaelfx> coz_: yeah, the codecs are installed, vlc runs it fine, but vlc doesn't use vdpau
<coz_> gaelfx,  mm hold on let me check on t hat
<gmachine_24> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<MACscr> i cant stand morons
<joeoshawa> i am playing wmv files using video player but i have to close and restart it after each video any idea why?
<gaelfx> coz_: thanks
<joeoshawa> if i double click a second video i just get a black screen
<joeoshawa> it just started today
<coz_> gaelfx,  apparenlty on this forum there are links to vlc  git  with vdpau patches   http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=53928&start=30
<coz_> gaelfx,  also make sure the system is completely updated   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<p896gbm> hi folks. i have a RAID question. i have an external 1TB usb harddrive which had been flaking out for a few weeks and stopped responding entirely, so i disassembled it and found two regular 512MB drives. i took them out and added them to my computer and both seem to work fine; no smart failures or anything. one of them contains the start of the filesystem; fsck says the filesystem size is twice the drive size. the other has no superblock.
<p896gbm> since this appears to be a simple raid array, my question is how do i assemble it so i can rescue the data?
<gaelfx> coz_: yes, the system is totally updated, but you don't understand, I didn't have this problem in 10.04 and I really would prefer not to use git just to get vlc working
<ikonia> p896gbm: what technology is controlling the raid array
<bullgard> [LAN] '~$ arp' shows on computer »T43« "Address=noname", "HWaddress=00:0a:e4:...". But that computer shows '~$ hostname; MD97600'. How to accomplish that on computer »T43« '~$ arp' will show  "Address=MD97600", "HWaddress=00:0a:e4:..."?
<ikonia> bullgard: that is a networking question
<joeoshawa> strange it stoped doing it
<coz_> gaelfx,  mm  then I am not sure where to go from here... hold on let me check one more thing
<joeoshawa> thanks anyway
<MACscr> anyone know what "sink-inputs" means in pacmd? They mention the term sink many times
<joeoshawa> odd i didn't do anything
<gaelfx> coz_: thanks again
<p896gbm> ikonia: no clue. it's just a very small circuit board that connected both drives. it has two sata ports, two hdd power connectors, a connector for a power adapter and a usb port, that's it
<ikonia> p896gbm: is it mdadm based on a hardware raid solution ?
<coz_> gaelfx,  no I couldnt find any other channel that could help with t his...although stay here and ask again ... others may have a solution that I do not...also you could ask in ##linux  ,,, its possible someone there may also have a solution
<p896gbm> ikonia: i have no clue. i tried assembling it with mdadm but i don't really know what i'm doing. i'm hoping it's just a raid-0 array but i don't know
<ikonia> p896gbm: before touching it with mdadm you need to know the technology that the device was put together with
<greenIT> hi, does any1 know how to install javaME on ubuntu?
<p896gbm> ikonia: i assume the circuit board implemented a hardware raid array; the usb drive showed up as a single partition whenever you plugged it into a computer, no drivers needed
<ikonia> p896gbm: if it's hardware array, then you'll need the hardware array to build it
<p896gbm> ikonia: ok. is there a way i can find that out? i thought i would first try assembling it as raid-0. it seems the most logical thing the hardware would do
<p896gbm> ikonia: why? isn't raid-0 a standard way of assembling drives? i should be able to emulate that with a software like mdadm, no?
<ikonia> p896gbm: using mdadm to assemble it if it's a hardware controlled array will help
<p896gbm> k
<beliveyourdream> is there a software for vector graphics with a command line like autocad ?
<ikonia> p896gbm: sorry, typed that terrible
<p896gbm> do you know the commands to mdadm to assemble it? they have different uuids
<ikonia> p896gbm: assembling a hardware array with mdadm will never happen
<p896gbm> ok
<p896gbm> why?
<greenIT> how can i install javaME on ubuntu?
<ikonia> p896gbm: because they are two different technologies that relay on their own software controlled methods that are different
<p896gbm> so? there's gotta be a way i can reassemble the filesystem on here. if i can figure out how it's striped, i could in theory create a 1gb file, copy all the chunks in, and then loopmount the file
<p896gbm> i mean the data is all there, it's mountable *somehow*
<ikonia> p896gbm: why does there have to be a way ?
<p896gbm> i'm not sure why i need the hardware. the hardware is dead
<p896gbm> ikonia: there has to be a way because the drives are fine, it's the controller that died
<ikonia> p896gbm: you need the hardware as it knows and understands (and builds and presents) the finished array
<p896gbm> k
<ikonia> p896gbm: yes, but the controller is what makes the raid array, if that is dead a different raid technology doesn't understand how it's built
<p896gbm> ikonia: yes i know that, that's why i figured i would start by assuming it's raid-0
<p896gbm> isn't raid-0 a standard? different controllers would mount it the same way, no?
<ikonia> p896gbm: assuming it's raid-0 is pointless if you don't know how it's built
<p896gbm> k
<ikonia> p896gbm: raid 0 is a "standard" not an implimentation, different methods/controllers build and present it in different ways
<p896gbm> k
<greenIT> i need javaME on my ubuntu machine... how can i install it?
<p896gbm> can't i start by just guessing a few common ways it would assemble it? there's gotta be a few 'most common' ways the data is striped across the drives
<ikonia> greenIT: download it from Oracle and install it
<p896gbm> if i can force mdadm to mount it with different striping parameters i can test each one to see if it's a valid filesystem
<ikonia> p896gbm: no, you're not listening
<greenIT> ikonia: isn't there only a version for windows?
<ikonia> p896gbm: the raid array is built with a software chip on that hardware controller, other software components don't know how that software works
<ikonia> greenIT: contact Oracle and ask for support
<greenIT> ikonia: ok, thx
<Talicom> greenIT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137149
<p896gbm> yeah i know ikonia, but i can *guess* how it works
<p896gbm> that's what i'm trying to do
<ikonia> p896gbm: no "you" can't
<ikonia> p896gbm: the software can't
<greenIT> yay, thx Talicom :)
<p896gbm> i don't want the software to guess, *I* want to guess. i want to tell it different ways to stripe the data and test whether it's a valid filesystem
<ikonia> p896gbm: mdadm has no idea how LSI presents array, so asking mdadm to build an LSI controlled array is like asking a someone who doesn't speak English to write shakespear
<cast> MACscr: actually, you can
<ikonia> p896gbm: it's not telling it how to stripe, guessing it's raid-0 is fine, but the layout of the disks and how it's assembled and intergrity depends on the device that built it
<p896gbm> k
<ikonia> p896gbm: you need the same tool that built it to re-assemble it
<MACscr> cast: prove it? ive never seen such a thing without an emulator or virtualization
<MACscr> or a "container"
<cast> chroot
<MACscr> but that would mean they would have to share the same kernel, correct?
<cast> yip, sure
<cast> what kernel does android use again?
<cast> one wouldn't use chroot, but....i think you're getting my point
<p896gbm> ikonia: i'm not convinced of that. i'm sure it's simple, because it looks simple. i can even mount the first drive alone, and see the directory structure. this is a simple ext2 filesystem
<cast> for what its worth, linux can run under linux as a process, aka UML
<[deXter]> cast: depends on the android version. for instance mine is running 2.6.37.1
<p896gbm> ikonia: if i fsck the first drive, it recognizes the ext2 filesystem and can even repair it. it says the filesystem is twice the size of the drive
<ikonia> p896gbm: if you can mount the first drive, it probably isn't a raid disk
<cast> [deXter]: right, so it uses linux :P
<ikonia> p896gbm: if it was a raid device you wouldn't be able to mount the first disk unless it was raid 1 possibly
<wonderwal-> hi which kernel does 10.10 server come with?
<wonderwal-> !kernels
<cast> with linux its pretty trivial to seperate OS instances with the likes of vserver and openvz,
<MACscr> cast: yeah, i see your point. Im not a big fan of chroot setups
<llutz_> wonderwal-: 2.6.35-22
<p896gbm> ikonia: ok. so it's probably not raid then. it's something simpler. do you think the controller just put the two drives back to back? maybe i should just cat the two devices together into a file and try loopmounting it
<cast> though...back to the original question, i was more thinking it would be feasible to install android on a piece of similar hardware, such as an ARM laptop
<wonderwal-> llutz_: whats the -22 for? theyre on 2.6.35.11
<ikonia> p896gbm: no, I don't think the second drive was but back to back as that would be raid 1 and I don't think there is any raid on it
<cast> ikonia: that would not be raid 1
<p896gbm> ikonia: well raid-1 would replicate the data, no? there's no replication here
<ikonia> sorry raid 0
<ikonia> typo, had raid 1 on the brain
<cast> ikonia: that would not be raid 0, either, unless you set the strip size to the size of the disks
<p896gbm> i thought raid-0 striped it for better speed
<ikonia> cast: I agree it would not be raid 0, which is what I said
<p896gbm> cast: do you know if i can tell mdadm, or some other tool, to mount it as a raid array with the strip size == the size of the disks?
<ikonia> p896gbm: yes, but to make two disks presented as one file system would have to be done through some sort of raid or lvm
<cast> p896gbm: rather than catting the two devices together you could suggest using a dmsetup to create a virtual device that was the concat of the two drives
<MACscr> grrr, this audio thing is driving me crazy. Why the heck is ubuntu not switching my sound output back to the correct device. its showing that it switched, yet all apps still use hdmi
<ikonia> p896gbm: 1.) there is no raid used on your disks 2.) you cannot tell mdadm to build arrays out of other raid technology disks/arrays
<p896gbm> ikonia: is there a linux tool to do that in software? or should i try telling my motherboard it's a raid array and booting from a livecd?
<ikonia> p896gbm: its NOT a raid array
<MACscr> here is some of my pacmd output: http://pastebin.com/9pxHujxf. Any help is sincerely appreciated
<p896gbm> cast: that would be great. so dmsetup will let me do that?
<p896gbm> cast: k i will try that
<wonderwal-> what is kernel 2.6.35-22 ?  is that 2.6.35.0 with patches or something?
<cast> ikonia: actually, you can, mdadm surprising supports non-mdadm native arrays...it won't support all the various HW and fake and soft raid formats, but i believe it supports a few
<ikonia> cast: it never works
<wonderwal-> :'(
<ikonia> cast: the main ones, LSI/3com/HPciss it never works due to the private region data not being accessible
<ikonia> or in an understan
<ikonia> oops
<cast> that private region is enforced by the raid controller :P if you have the raid controller, you'd use that for raid...
<ikonia> cast: totally agree
<cast> it is annoying how some raid cards don't obviously have a way to just act as a normal sata/sas controller
<cast> p896gbm: dmsetup will, using linear mappings. the devicemapper is how cryptsetup/mdadm/lvm implement their functionality
<ikonia> p896gbm: why do you think the 2 disks where used together
<ikonia> p896gbm: what makes you believe that the 2 disks are somehow linked ?
<ali___> hi
<cast> p896gbm: actually, the first example in man dmsetup is joining two disks together :D
<ali___> i added utf8 to my sda1 on the fstab
<ali___> but now pc doesnt start
<bbalajirao> hello all. How do I see the bookmarks stored in my UbuntuOne account
<ali___> i m on the black scren with irssi
<cast> ali___: oh, so do a mount -a and report back the error
<ali___> i tried nano /etc/fstab but error says
<ali___> file read-only bla bla
<ali___> how can i delete this word on fstab
<ikonia> ali___: then re-mount it read/write - blah blah blah
<ali___> i also try use sudo and chmod
<YankDownUnder> ali___, "sudo nano /etc/fstab" => make a backup first.
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: it's read only, he can't
<gaelfx> what can I do to fix choppy playback using vdpau in smplayer?
<heyboy> Hello. I want to see what bookmarks are stored in UbuntuOne. How do I do it?
<heyboy> My account on UbuntuOne
<p896gbm> cast: do you have much experience with the table format to dmsetup? the man page isn't super clear
<dustin_> pms ,how do you commandline update
<p896gbm> cast: nm gonna try a couple things
<usuario> OLAAA
<usuario> SNVH
<usuario>  QUE ASE
<YankDownUnder> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MACscr> how do i know if pulseaudio or Alsa is being used?
<PATRI> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<PATRI> MAE KE NO ABLA NADIE IO
<heyboy> the UbuntuOne Dashboard page (displayed after logging in) shows tabs- Dashboard, Files, Notes, Contacts & Account.
<heyboy> nothing related to Bookmarks.
<Gnea> !caps | PATRI
<ubottu> PATRI: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<heyboy> I am lost
<PATRI> MAE KE NO ABLA NADIE IO
<cast> p896gbm: theres some documentation in the linux tarball, too
<PATRI> EN  ESPAÑOL IJO
<Jordan_U> !es | PATRI
<ubottu> PATRI: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gnea> !it | PATRI
<ubottu> PATRI: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<iqpi> PATRI: este canal es en inglés, como pretendes que te hablen en español?
<usuario>  HAHAHA
<iqpi> PATRI: además, no hace falta que GRITES
<usuario>  YO NO TI GRITYANDO
<p896gbm> cast: the part i'm confused about is that each entry in the table wants me to specify the logical start/end sectors. how do i know how big a sector is? isn't this filesystem dependent?
<usuario> VB
<vadimkolchev> hi everyone
<iqpi> usuario: escribir en mayúsculas es gritar en un chat (to write with caps is the same as being shouthing)
<usuario> HOLAA
<usuario> ME CAGO EN VUSTROS MUERTOS IJOS DE PUTA MARICONES
<p896gbm> cast: nevermind, it seems to imply 512 bytes is the sector size. gonna try it
<Gnea> !caps | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MACscr> i thought this channel was english only
<Jordan_U> MACscr: It is.
<usuario> ME CAGO EN VUSTROS MUERTOS IJOS DE PUTA MARICONES'¡
<usuario> ESPAOLEEEES
<Gnea> usuario, PATRI: we know you're the same person.
<MACscr> then someone shut that guy up
<usuario> PORFAVFORRRRRRRRRR
<gaelfx> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iqpi> usuario: entrando en un canal en el que casi nadie te entiende a insultar, y encima escribiendo como niño de 5 años, demuestra que tu grado de madurez es de prenatal
<usuario> IJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<cast> p896gbm: you can blockdev --getbsz to see what it is
<Gnea> usuario: you'll type /join #ubuntu-es and do it now.
<llutz_> iqpi: stop arguing with a troll
<gaelfx> that's a pretty good way to get blocked from the channel
<usuario> GRADOS DE MADURES
<usuario> EL DE TU PUTA
<usuario> MDRE+<
<usuario> SO MARICOM
<MACscr> thanks
<gaelfx> thanksomuch
<oopepe> Hi, where is a good place to store my custom iptables script in ubuntu so that it gets loaded on server reboot? Im running ubuntu server 10.04. I dont want to use ufw.
<p896gbm> cast: cool. the filesystem size (indicated when i fsck it) seems to imply that the number of sectors used is slightly less than the number on the drive. blockdev gives me 976773105, but if i work out half the filesystem size it's 976768032. i'll try it both ways
<MACscr> hmm, could my pulseaudio be failing and alsa is being used instead? Seems none of my pulseaudio options are working
<MACscr> i cant even use the master volume controls (aka, they dont apply)
<Gnea> oopepe: I just save it somewhere like this:  iptables-save > /etc/network/firewall  then call it at boottime in /etc/network/interfaces like this:  post=up iptables-restore < /etc/network/firewall
<Gnea> oopepe: er, post-up
<YankDownUnder> oopepe, You can use /etc/rc.local => put the contents of the script there, or call it from that script.
<oopepe> Gnea: Ok, thank you
<oopepe> Thank you
<Gnea> MACscr: the loss of pulseaudio can never be a bad thing
<cast> i like the interfaces idea :)
<MACscr> Gnea: isnt it what ubuntu uses by default? id prefer to stick with it
<iDope> hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and I want to connect to a Wireless network using 802.1X Authentication with WEP (Dynamic WEP). I only see WEP WPA Passhprase WPA2 personal in Wireless Authentication options when I try to set the security parameters in Network Manager. What do I need to install to get the 802.1x auth option available
<MACscr> plus i dont like that none of my management software work
<MACscr> aka, sound contorls
<MACscr> controls
<MACscr> how do i know which is being used?
<Gnea> MACscr: alsa is the driver that makes the sound hardware work - pulseaudio is nothing more than an application layer that attempts to form a mold around it. alsa has historically been better, is better, and will always be better than using a sound daemon. pulse works good for some hardware situations, though.
<Talicom> I am dual booting with windows 7. how would i be able to mount the partition that my windows files are in on startup?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Talicom
<ubottu> Talicom: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Gnea> MACscr: you can easily control alsa (And have more fine-tuned control) by using alsamixer
<MACscr> Gnea: everything worked fine until a yesterday when i changed the default output to my hdmi temporarily
<Talicom> thanks
<llutz_> oopepe: use iptables-save / -restore and place it in /etc/network/if-up.d  if-down.d
<MACscr> now i cant change it back
<Gnea> MACscr: aaah, so was that just for audio or video and audio or just video?
<MACscr> Gnea: well i have changed it back and it shows correctly and when i run tests within the ubuntu sound utility, it works correctly, but even after rebooting, every app uses my hdmi
<bullgard> Is there a Ubuntu command to print the known hosts in the LAN?
<Gnea> MACscr: if you open the sound preferences, what do you have selected for your output?
<llutz_> bullgard: you could use nmap -sP <network>
<MACscr> analog stereo (aka, my headset)
<Gnea> MACscr: okay, keeping the pref window open, what other sound apps are you trying to use?
<yeah> i m on blackscreen
<yeah> but it must be ali@ali-netbook but i m on ali@locakhost
<yeah> so i cant change anything
<MACscr> Gnea: been using totem for testing. But even on boot, the ubuntu startup music is using hdmi
<fredrik_> When I log in to my ubuntu there is something wrong with compiz and/or window manager. My awn dock is messed up and windows misses the frame. My solusion is to load "compiz fusion icon" and threw that "reload window manager". How can I resolve this?
<Gnea> MACscr: okay, would you please separately pastebin the output of the files contained in /etc/pulse/ ?
<YankDownUnder> fredrik_, You can add the "fusion-icon" to your startup programs (SYSTEM => PREFERENCES => START UP APPLICATIONS)
<satya> could not create directories for the normal users
<satya> after creating the users with useradd
<MACscr> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/qh326X4q
<satya> could not create directories for the normal users
<satya> after creating the users with useradd
<Gnea> MACscr: I meant the contents of each file, please
<MACscr> Gnea: the files havent changed as you can see since last year. So obviously its not a change within those files
<MACscr> that caused the problem
<fredrik_> YankDownUnder, Yes, I have done that now. But still. I have to do a reload everytime I start my computor. Why doesn't  compiz load correctly? Or most important. How can I make this happend automaticaly?
<Gnea> MACscr: what about in ~/.pulse/ ?
<YankDownUnder> fredrik_, Make sure you have the settings correct for "fusion-icon" - as well, you could always use gconf-editor to change the window manager as well.
<terrid> hi all
<terrid> I'm having a problem trying to install APC on my local machine
<Gnea> terrid: what do you mean by 'APC'?
<MACscr> Gnea: you need to see the contents of each of those files in .pulse?
<MACscr> brb, going to try something
<terrid> Gnea: http://php.net/manual/en/book.apc.php
<Gnea> MACscr: yes, please. it's easy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gnea> terrid: what's the problem?
<andreylosev> are the floodbots going through a coup?
<YankDownUnder> I think they're fighting.
<andreylosev> yeah, and FloodBot2 is the agessor
<fredrik_> YankDownUnder, I just checked the "default window manager" with gconf-editor. It is set to "compiz" (exaclty like the attribute "current". Still.. everytime I log in to ubuntu the window manager doesn't load correctly
<YankDownUnder> fredrik_, As well, did you setup "fusion-icon" to load in your startup-applications?
<fredrik_> nope. Do I have to do that? Thought that this was just a "launchbar" for some compiz-applicaitons
<YankDownUnder> fredrik_, Give it a go - and test it - lemme know how it goes mate. (Missus just got home)
<fredrik_> ok.. I'll do that!
<fredrik_> thanks
<SPaz> Hi
<MACscr> Gnea: deleting the .pulse audio folder and rebooting resolved the issue. woo hoo =P
<heyboy> hi
<rockman125> if i want to chroot on my file system i just need to do like this chroot and the folder where my / is mounted?
<Israfel-Laptop> UBuntu seems to have the british spell checker enabled by default. How do I fix that?
<erUSUL> rockman125: from a livecd? i would bind mount /dev/, /sys/ and /proc/ before chrooting
<erUSUL> rockman125: i.e « sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mount/point/dev/ » and the ssame for the other two
<rockman125> ah and then chroot?
<rockman125> after mounting the other two also what would be the command to chroot
<erUSUL> rockman125: the command is « sudo chroot /mount/point/ »
<p896gbm> cast: ok, so i figured out how to properly mount this thing. however the second device seems to be reporting its size as 160gb rather than 500gb. turns out maybe this drive is bad after all.
<Gnea> MACscr: oh, okay lol
<rockman125> good i will do it ty erUSUL
<rockman125> what does this error means >> Error unpacking rpm package net-tools-1.60-81.el5.x86_64
<rockman125> error: unpacking of archive failed on file /bin/netstat: cpio: rename
<MACscr> Gnea: yeah, i gave up as i had been working on the issue for 45 mins and just said screw it, lets try this =P
<erUSUL> rockman125: dunno; ubuntu does not use rpm
<Israfel-Laptop> Anyone else annoyed that the default spell checker is using the british english spelling?
<rockman125> alright ty erUSUL for the commands :)
<ylmfos> hi
<cast> given the queen is from britain, no
<satya> hello
<satya> newly created users, having the shell as /bin/sh. why is it happened?
<fredrik_> YankDownUnder, Nope. It did not help. Compiz-fusion Icon starts but I still have to right-click on it and choose "reload window manager"
<satya> in my /etc/passwd file, users have the shell /bin/sh. i created the users with useradd
<ylmfos> what labs dos it need in osd lyrics?
<satya> if i su username, pwd= /
<ylmfos> i can't run it
<Gnea> satya: what's the problem?
<erUSUL> satya: check /etc/adduser.conf
<bullgard> Is there a Ubuntu command to print the known hosts in the LAN?
<Gnea> bullgard: well you could ping the broadcast and then look at the arp table
<fredrik_> Anyone that knows how I can fix so I don't have to reload the window manager everytime I log in?
<[biabia]> in ubuntu software center i downloaded the gmail app. when i open links in gmail, what program are they running in
<llutz_> bullgard: you still could use nmap -sP <network>
<blagorod> blagorod/nick
<blagorod> username/blagorod
<blagorod> hi to all
<jd> hi
<blagorod> hows you?
<TheSarge> how can I change the port the built in RDP server uses?
<bullgard> Gnea: What do you mean by "ping the broadcast"?
<Gnea> bullgard: get your broadcast address from ifconfig, then: sudo ping -b broadcast-ip
<p896gbm> cast: do you know why fdisk might show the wrong size? my bios says the correct size, 500gb, and does not signal any SMART failure. fdisk seems to think it's 160 GB
<Gnea> bullgard: then look at the arp table: arp -a
<p896gbm> cast: and when i try to mount with dmsetup it says the device is not big enough
<cast> p896gbm: what does blockdev think?
<Gnea> bullgard: nmap could work too, you might have false positives using both so they are good together
<cast> p896gbm: or the line in dmesg for that matter
<_Rix> guys i have a question
<_Rix> will it blend
<Phlosten> _Rix: always
<p896gbm> blockdev says 160041885696 == 160 gb exactly (not 166, slightly less than a third), and dmesg says the same, 160gb
<FrEaKmAn_> hi.. I have windows7 and ubuntu with dual boot.. today I started my PC and grub boot menu wont show up..
<p896gbm> very strange
<FrEaKmAn_> before that menu there is a new message but I cant read it because it disappers really fast
<FrEaKmAn_> any ideas how I could read it
<erUSUL> FrEaKmAn_: what is showing up instead?
<FrEaKmAn_> erUSUL, nothing...
<FrEaKmAn_> just that underscore blinks...
<TheSarge> Can anyone tell me how I can change the port the built in RDP server uses please?
<erUSUL> FrEaKmAn_: so a black screen? you boot directly into ubuntu? into windows? the machine explodes?
<p896gbm> cast: so both blockdev and dmesg say 160gb. what do you think? is the device just busted?
<FrEaKmAn_> erUSUL, no. I dont boot into anything.. because grub menu doesnt show up
<cast> p896gbm: its an interesting way for a device to break wouldn't you say
<erUSUL> FrEaKmAn_: i would boot into a livecd to check that the disk is ok; mount partitions and see if everything is still there and finally reinstall grub
<erUSUL> !grub2 | FrEaKmAn_
<ubottu> FrEaKmAn_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<p896gbm> cast: i agree, heh. i'm installing smartmontools
<cast> p896gbm: so whats written on the drives label? :P
<blagorod> can somebody tell me how to install 3g modem driver on ubuntu 10.04? HP pavilion dm3 1010
<p896gbm> cast: shit, i think i'm retarded. this isn't even the right device
<p896gbm> cast: i have so many damn drives plugged into this computer now
<TheSarge> No one knows how to change the RDP port?
<FrEaKmAn_> erUSUL, Im doing that right now.. everything mounts great.. btw are there any hd diagnostic tools in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> FrEaKmAn_: yu can use Admin>disk utilitie and check drive health ( is smart test )
<erUSUL> you*
<gryffongrey> ello
<theos>  hi :) is there a way to use m4b files in ubuntu?
<p896gbm> cast: ok i got it. it remapped it to sdb, not sde, which is why my fstab was all fucked when i booted with these drives in it. smartctl says it's fine, blockdev says it's 500gb, fdisk says there's no partition table (which is correct). this is promising
<gryffongrey> sudo make me a sandwich
<cast> p896gbm: ahhh. linux device enumeration is often a PITA
<theos> :|
<erUSUL> theos: http://robert.penz.name/94/convert-m4b-to-ogg-on-linux/
<p896gbm> cast: yeah. i switched up my fstab to use all uuids
<gryffongrey> @theos - vlc
<FrEaKmAn_> erUSUL, actually.. I cannot mount ubuntu partition..hm
<theos> erUSUL, thanks :)
<b0tz> Hi, I accidently cleared my package cache using ubuntu tweak, I forgot I was supposed to make a APTonCD backup before I did that. when i reload the package cache in aptoncd it doesnt find anything. Can I make a cache again of all apt-installed packages for aptoncd?
<TheSarge> Does anyone know the default RDP port in Ubuntus RDP client?
<TheSarge> or how to change it?
<carrera> hi
<erUSUL> FrEaKmAn_: check it with gparted 8 or directly with e2fsck in command line )
<cast> b0tz: i don't know what aptoncd is, but unlikely, the debs don't exist on your system now that the cache is cleared
<b0tz> anyone have any ideas?
<b0tz> Yeah thats what i figured
<mah454> who i can send file.gz with mail command ?
<b0tz> But I mean theres still installed versions
<cast> b0tz: there is no way to work backwards and create them from an installed set of packages
<b0tz> so i was hoping i could just remake the cache
<b0tz> Grrrr...
<TheSarge> wow big help here..
<b0tz> AptonCD lets you 'burn' a iso of your currently cached apt installed stuff so you can do an easy restore of them
<b0tz> This sucks..
<erUSUL> TheSarge: try another rdp client?
<erUSUL> !find rdp
<ubottu> Found: freerdp-dbg, freerdp-x11, gnome-rdp, libfreerdp-dev, libfreerdp-plugins-standard, libfreerdp0, libmcardplugin, librrdp-perl, libtext-recordparser-perl, remmina-plugin-rdp (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rdp&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<wildman> hello. I'm using 10.04 x86 here, and sometimes (cannot tell precisely when, it seems to be random), I get my USB pendrives mounted as read-only. if I disconnect them and reconnect them, they are mounted R/W again. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> !info tsclient
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 307 kB, installed size 592 kB
<cast> b0tz: that seems like a 1 line of sh, kind of program
<TheSarge> erUSUL: why? I want to use the built in one, surely there is some config file to change the port?
<b0tz> how would I do that
<b0tz> aptoncd makes it easy  anyways
<b0tz> Im screwed now that I cant remake my cache though. ffs..
<cast> you'd just burn /var/cache/apt/archives/ to cd/dvd
<erUSUL> TheSarge: maybe it accepts the common address format of  ip.of.machine.here:porthere
<b0tz> meh.
<wildman> forget it, I got my answer: the FAT FS is damaged :( thanks anyway :)
<blagorod> did somebody dance with 3g modem on ubuntu 10?
<gryffongrey> yep used sprint 3g modem- pretty straight forward
<llutz_> blagorod: works fine here with 10.10, aao 531h and internal Option-3G modem
<b0tz> cast what shell command would give you a list of all the currently installed ones then? atleast can have a list of them
<TheSarge> erUSUL: Its a server not a client...
<cast> dpkg --get-selections
<TheSarge> erUSUL: You are not understanding.. I am trying to change the listen port of the server
<takuan> damn
<takuan> when is this stupid fqdn issue with network-manager going to be resolved
<erUSUL> TheSarge: 11:43 < TheSarge> Does anyone know the default RDP port in Ubuntus RDP client? 11:43 < TheSarge> or how to change it?
<wildman> bye ppl, have a nice one
<blagorod> llutz_: Ive ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> TheSarge: i should have added emphasys on *client* above
<takuan> because of that my /etc/host file is not correct and openoffice.org takes 5 seconds extra to start up...
<b0tz> cash: is there a wya to take install out of the whole list without going down each line? im not too good with awk..
<b0tz> pretty much format it so its apt-get install :paste: able
<blagorod> can I get working 3g modem in ubuntu 10.04?
<TheSarge> erUSUL: lol my bad
<llutz_> blagorod: usb-device?
<TheSarge> SERVER!
<TheSarge> 'lol
<blagorod> not, its internal\
<llutz_> blagorod: mine is internal too, but still usb. use" lsusb "
<erUSUL> TheSarge: ubuntu uses vnc not rdp if i recall correctly
<llutz_> blagorod: get the vendor/prod-id and do some googling with it
<mah454> How i can attach file with mail command ?
<TheSarge> erUSUL: Really? Its called remote Desktop...
<TheSarge> erUSUL: Its rdp
<erUSUL> TheSarge: either way i really dunno if you can chenge the port sorry
<TheSarge> erUSUL: Well it not connecting with the default.. you can change it. Just cant remember.
<Kiriko> hi guys! :)
<blagorod> thanx has installed lsusb but thinking its useless package
<witek> igkjfkgd
<witek> kjfkgjkdgd
<witek> kglgkdf
<witek> lkglfdgldkg
<FloodBot1> witek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<witek> kfgkfdlgkfdkgldfkglfdkglfdgklgdfkglfdglfdkgldkg
<DJones> witek: Please don't do that
<witek> ok
<blagorod> witek: are you drank?
<llutz_> blagorod: does it list your 3g-modem?
<witek> no i am not a drunk
<blagorod> witek: are you a narkoman?
<witek> :-)))
<toresbe> the noun and adjectives are different things
<witek> i am not a narkoman
<blagorod> witek: thats good
<Lint> request devoice
<witek> blagorod you are drunk ..?
<witek> :-)
<toresbe> blagorod: Eto slovo ne sushchestvuet v angliĭskom yazyke :)
<takuan> anybody in here knows about fqdn and network-manager?
<blagorod> llutz_: how can I check it?
<llutz_> could someone please show witek the door?
<llutz_> blagorod: use "lsusb" and watch output
<witek> gawarisz pa ruski jazyk .?
<witek> :-)
<witek> \blagorad .:-)
<DJones> !pl | witek
<ubottu> witek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<witek> ok
<Kiriko> I was trying to install the new Ubuntu 10.10 on my win xp sp3 as a dualboot, and i am having problems making the partition
<witek> what problem ..?
<witek> it is very simple
<Kiriko> it wont make the partition at all
<blagorod> witek: da im a russian
<Lint> who's 'it'?
<witek> hard drive i good.?
<Kiriko> yes it is in good condition
<Lint> also software cannot 'will to do', they are inanimate
<ech0Asus> helo
<witek> ok if hd is good condition
<Lint> which software do you use and what is error?
<witek> you have use a cfdisk an made partition
<tittn> hello can somebody help me get my vpn from my plesk panel working on ubuntu or have a guide or howto
<witek> probably table of patiton is fixed
<Kiriko> i only used the default setup that ubuntu has
<ech0Asus> i'm having an issue, my computer randomly freezes usually when playing a video fullscreen.. i'm thinkin somethin to do with the gfx driver. here is a pastbin of my lspci http://pastebin.com/jkm28TPR
<Lint> Kiriko, and...
<witek> use fdisk or cfdisk
<tittn> i mean connection not install :p
<bullgard> Gnea: '~$ arp -a; fritz.fonwlan.box (192.168.178.1) at 00:1c:4a:a:b:c [ether] on eth0'. May I conclude that there is only one known host in this LAN?
<blagorod> llutz_: Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<blagorod> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<blagorod> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<blagorod> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<blagorod> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> blagorod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blagorod> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:241d Hewlett-Packard
<blagorod> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Gnea> bullgard: well, as long as you run the command shortly after you run the ping command, it's possible
<blagorod> above is an output
<Gnea> blagorod: going to ask you to use http://paste.ubuntu.com, please
<rockman125> has anyone faced key press issue while on kvm using java?
<kyo> is there someone can solve problem of iptux?!
<bullgard> Gnea: Yes, I have run the command shortly after the ping command.
<llutz_> blagorod: google for "03f0:241d ubuntu" it should give you some info
<Kiriko> im going to try doing the setup again and see if it works
<blagorod> llutz_: this is an output of lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571049/
<Gnea> bullgard: okay, so now try nmap
<Gnea> bullgard: etherape is good, too
<ech0Asus> i have an on board video and pcie video adapter installed... should one be disabled some how and not seen in lspci?
<rockman125> has anyone faced key press issue while on kvm using java?
<Gnea> ech0Asus: only if you don't intend to use both
<zwamkat> Crew, what is the correct way to disable (by default) blanking/powersave on a console?
<Gnea> !repeat | rockman125
<ubottu> rockman125: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> rockman125: please wait at least 15 minutes before asking again. most of us keep timestamps.
<flor> hello, how can i set up an existing printer for printing via wlan modem?
<madstein> hey any one using arpon on a wifi network with 3 or more computers in it ?
<Gnea> flor: what's a wlan modem?
<Gnea> !ask | madstein
<ubottu> madstein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madstein> cable modem if u are conected tru a cable WLAN
<madstein> ?
<madstein> gnea whats the idea?
<Gnea> madstein: the idea is, don't ask if anyone has done this or that, just ask your question about the problem you're having and we'll try to help
<blagorod> llutz:_ Ive working this
<blagorod> llutz_: Ive working this modem when I load from live CD
<flor> Gnea, its a wlan device that connects with dsl for internet access. it's got an additional function, printing via wlan: I plug the printer into the wlan-modem. and should be able to print, but i'm Not ;-)
<blagorod> llutz_: can I copy that driver to my OS?
<Gnea> flor: okay, well just to be clear here, it's just a dsl modem that allows computers to connect wirelessly to it?
<flor> Gnea, yep, exactly.
<tittn> anybody know good tool to connect to my plesk vpn from ubuntu im having problems setting it up with the tools available in software manager
<Gnea> flor: ah okay, so if you plugged the printer in and if it has an IP, you should be able to set it up using the printing configuration tool
<Gnea> !printer | flor
<ubottu> flor: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<alp82> i am searching a good uml editor
<Gnea> flor: just make sure you tell it that you're looking for a network printer
<alp82> doesnt matter if online or desktop or eclipse/netbeans plugin
<alp82> it just has to have a nice user interface
<bullgard> llutz_: I have cursorily read 'man nmap'. But I still do not know what to substitute for <network> in my case.
<flor> Gnea, trying out something
<Back4More420> where would I find the drivers for wireless card in this OS to copy and use with the linux I want to use?
<Jonii> Wubi installer left my windows booting thing with this annoying "select if you want to use ubuntu or windows", where ubuntu-choice doesn't work, and windows ubuntu uninstaller doesn't work. How do I destroy that manually?
<Jean1> hi, I keep getting 'access denied' if i want to delete something in /var/www, I guess I have to use chown, but with what parameters ? Thanks
<Erdj> ubuntu spanish
<Erdj> ¿?
<Jonii> Wubi uninstaller says something like "py<something> not found"
<bullgard> Back4More420: Please specify your operating system and your wireless card so that people can help you.
<Back4More420> I haxw ubumtu 10.4
<Back4More420> 64 bit
<spidla> Jonii, you probably need to restore your Windows master boot record
<flor> Gnea, i've done the following: (1) duplicated my existing printer in -> system -> printers. (2) changed settings: device-uri  -> change -> network-printer -> lpd/lpr-host (3) entered as host: socket://<IP-address> (4) sEARCH for printers/printer queues. it didn't work
<Gnea> Back4More420: are you just trying to get wireless to work correctly in ubuntu?
<Jonii> spidla, ok, how? Also, where did wubi-installer put its stuff?
<MegaHerz> Hi all. How to create screencast on Ubuntu? Two apps which I found in Applications and then tried - failed to do anything. One creating gif's which I don't and another (Istanbul) - just hangs
<spidla> Jonii, you can use Windows install CD to reach recovery console
<shal3r> http://pastebin.com/mWuKXmzx - Any ideas how to fix that?
<spidla> Jonii, there is an option to recover MBR
<Gnea> flor: I see, what's the make/model of the printer?
<Jonii> I don't have Windows install CD
<flor> Gnea, it's a kyocera mita 1020 d
<Back4More420> no I have it working in this version but want to get it working in the UE 2.8
<Jean1> hi, I keep getting 'access denied' if i want to delete something in /var/www, I guess I have to use chown, but with what parameters ? Thanks
<Gnea> Back4More420: what's UE?
<Jonii> Also, with dual boot ubuntu thing, wouldn't MBR-recovery destroy my ability to boot into Ubuntu?
<Back4More420> ultimate eddition 2.8
<spidla> Jonii, which version of Windows do you have ?
<Jonii> spidla, Vista
<penalvch> Jean1: You could also try at the Terminal sudo rm (file)
<dr0id> any difference between rm -f -r folder and rm -fr folder ?
<Back4More420> if I can get the drivers from this OS I could then put them in the UE
<Jean1> penalvch: I don't want to use sudo all the time
<spidla> Jonii, I thought that you want to get back to Windows install only . Then the proble is probably in the GRUB loader configuration. Try to boot from Ubuntu live-cd and then you can access your Ubuntu partition and repair GRUB
<Jonii> spidla, hmm... GRUB is this Ubuntu-related OS-choice-manager-thing?
<Lint> dr0id, not for rm
<spidla> Jonii, well I assume you are using GRUB as you boot-loader ... it is a deafult one in Ubuntu
<dr0id> Lint: maybe some speed differencee ? :)
<p896gbm> hey guys, if i use dmsetup to assemble a drive that has a partition table in it, how do i then mount one of the partitions?
<Lint> dr0id, lol no
<dr0id> ok
<Jonii> If it is, it works just fine. It's just that when I choose to start windows from it, Windows, before launching, asks if I want to launch Windows Vista or Ubuntu(this Wubi-installation of Ubuntu doesn't work)
<dr0id> Lint: I thought -fr would be faster than -f -r :)
<Jonii> And I want to get rid of this Wubi-installation entirely
<Gnea> Back4More420: I think you'll want to ask in #ultimateedition
<spidla> Jonii, ouch I understand... this may be the result of chainloading process used while booting Windows from GRUB
<Back4More420> Thank You @Gnea
<spidla> the second menu is probably installed in windows partition .. not in MBR where the GRIB lives
<spidla> *GRUB
<Back4More420> this is the OS I want drivers from, where are they stored?
<Gnea> flor: can you print if you connect the printer directly?
<Gnea> Back4More420: they're not really 'stored' anywhere, it's part of the kernel usually, you'll need to identify your wifi card and which driver it's supposed to use and find a suitable package or driver in UE
<takuan> anybody in here knows about fqdn and network-manager?
<Back4More420> Gnea, Thanks
<tittn> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<spidla> Jonii, maybe PartitionMagic could help ?
<Jean1> hi, I keep getting 'access denied' if i want to delete something in /var/www, I guess I have to use chown, but with what parameters ? I want to be able to delete from a filemanager or even from a samba share. Thanks
<MegaHerz> What device should I use in an sound recording application if /dev/dsp doesn't work?
<Gnea> Jean1: chown -R user.group dir/  will recursively change it
<spidla> Jonii, or there might be some useful settings in your boot.ini in your Windows installation
<Jonii> spidla, if you know any keywords I could try googling, it'd help. Like, what's the name of that boot loader that let's me choose between Windows and Wubi.
<Gnea> Jonii: wubi just uses NTLDR
<Jean1> Gnea: chown -R jean.group /var/ww/* ? and what is 'group' ?
<Gnea> !wubi | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Gnea> Jean1: whatever your group name is set to
<cecilio> wenas
<cecilio> estas sonia
<cecilio> t kero acer el amor ç
<Gnea> !es | cecilio
<ubottu> cecilio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spidla> Jonii, well it seems that Wubi is really updating your boot.ini in Windows ! try to find those lines and edit them
<cecilio> sorry
<Jean1> Gnea How do I know what my group name is, and will apache/php be able to do their stuff after that?
<Jahon> anus
<Gnea> Jean1: by using the id command, or just do something like this:  touch ~/test.file && ls -l test.file  to see what gid it uses
<Gnea> !language | Jahon
<ubottu> Jahon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jean1> Gnea thanks , gonna try
<Jonii> http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/microsoft-public-windows-vista-installation-setup/30225-vista-equivalent-boot-ini.html
<bibic682> hello, anyone please help ....need philips 7130 tv card set up properly....seems like a lotta hoops to jump thru
<flor> Gnea, yes, that's working fine, printing directly.
<pirx> hi! i have a situation where a software is making a lot of requests to an external API, and i would like to check for how long those sockets are open. it will take some time before i am able to add that to the loggaing of the application. any ideas? (e.g. how to check for how long sockets are open, to some certain IP, during say 1minute)
<spidla> Jonii, there should be a list of available operating systems. There you can delete the Wubi lines and you can set your Vista installation as a default operating system. Second boot menu should disappear
<Gnea> !tv | bibic682
<ubottu> bibic682: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<bibic682> thanks all...will check it out
<Gnea> flor: so what's preventing you from adding the new printer instead of copying the currently working printer?
<spidla> Jonii, In your boot.init you should see something like this http://pastebin.com/3iFa8QmN
<flor> Gnea, got it! i had to type in the ip address only without "socket://" in front of it. yeah!!! thanks for your support!!
<Jean1> Gnea it worked, thanks, have a good day :)
<Gnea> flor: oh, awesome :)
<spidla> Jonii, the last line represents the modification made bu Wubi
<Gnea> Jean1: cheers :)
<Jonii> spidla, windows Vista doesn't have boot.ini, but yeah, it seems wubiguide has good tutorial to how to remove it
<spidla> Jonii, well I am Linux user :-) in Windows XP there was boot.ini
<goggle-eyed_bear> do u have windows iso disks?
<spidla> Jonii, well good luck
<flor> Gnea, have a good day from me too! : ) bye, everybody!
<flor> Gnea, ps: you gave me the idea to try a network-printer-conection. for windows, its differently...
<Jonii> ty
<Gnea> flor: ah yes, that is true - glad you figured it out
<shal3r> http://pastebin.com/mWuKXmzx - Any ideas how to fix that?
<flor> ,ot?
<flor> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CASSANO> need shell, irssi screen q me
<navin> how can i customize the code of webkit..any help plz?
<sacarlson> shal3r: it apears your repository is out of service try another repository mirror site
<shal3r> sacarlson, it's working - i can access it via web browser. Also i tried another repository  - same problem
<sacarlson> shal3r: try japan
<Gnea> shal3r: bad network connection? try again
<sacarlson> shal3r: unless your isp is mad at you
<shal3r> Gnea, sacarlson i tried again, this time with Japan - http://pastebin.com/xnn5yKRL
<Gnea> shal3r: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list file look like? and did you throw anything into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<bullgard> On my Maverick computer 'man arp' is dated 6-Mar-1999. On my Lucid computer 'man arp' is dated 01-Dec-2007. How come?
<shal3r> ok, sorry - it's really ISP which blocks http conections because of unpaid bill. thanks for your time
<Gnea> bullgard: *weird*! you're right.... wow
<sacarlson> shal3r: well as you can see it's not the same
<Gnea> shal3r: could you use an ftp mirror?
<sacarlson> shal3r: there is a slight posibility it's an mtu thing
<sacarlson> shal3r: do you use wifi?
<xinxin> 哥们，俺来了
<scothost> Hi Folks
<erUSUL> !cn | xinxin
<ubottu> xinxin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<shal3r> sacarlson, no no, it's just my ISP
<GeekMan> how do i increase the maximum brightness on my notebook for some reason it is dimmer than usual
<sacarlson> shal3r: well try change mtu to 1492 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289077
<b0tz> does anyone have an answer to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1554280
<xinxin>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Neosano> Hello guys, I'm sure it's a wrong place to ask, but how can I detect that there is some program running in fullscreen?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys I am sure you get this a lot but how do you disable the login sound on the login screen(the annoying drum sound)?
<Neosano> fuzzybunny69y, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-the-login-sound-on-ubuntu/
<GeekMan> is gdm simple-greeter like a message kinda deal where i have a message that i can have popup every time you login
<Neosano> GeekMan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597011
<Neosano> Lol it's kinda fun googling other's questions and giving them the first link
<Neosano> but would someone answer my question, lol? :D
<halvors> Howto generate md5 checksum for my .deb package?
<fuzzybunny69y> Neosano, sorry I tried that
<cdbs> !lol | Neosano
<ubottu> Neosano: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fuzzybunny69y> and it still doesn't work
<fuzzybunny69y> I have set my sound scheme to no sunds
<fuzzybunny69y> sounds
<fuzzybunny69y> went into the login screen prefs and unchecked the "play login sound"
<Neosano> halvors, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<fuzzybunny69y> and it still plays the annoying drum sound
<Neosano> cdbs, thanks a lot
<halvors> Neosano: Thanks :D
<london5634> guys i need some help...i want to dual boot,i have recently decided to add a secondary hard drive with windows 7,how to i reinstall the grub again or anything else to dual boot
<GeekMan> Neosano maybe im thinking of a MOTD
<GeekMan> but either way
<fuzzybunny69y> oh and I have also unchecked Gnome login sound from the startup applications
<Tyrz> hi
<halvors> Neosano: But how do it for a folder?...
<Neosano> halvors, folder?
<halvors> I have to generate MD5 checksum for a package.
<halvors> Folder that contain. fIles.
<Neosano> halvors, what kind of a packed?
<Neosano> package*
<halvors> .deb
<Neosano> you said it's deb, just do it for the .deb file
<halvors> source for that
<halvors> It's not packed yet.
<halvors> have to include md5sum in package....
<Neosano> oh :O
<halvors> Neosano: Know how to do that?
<Neosano> halvors, no, sorry
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys to disable the login sound you run this to disable the login sound you run this command "sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --type=bool --set /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds false"
<Neosano> halvors, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-create-md5sum-for-a-directory-689242/
<Neosano> fuzzybunny69y, nice, thanks for replying a solution.
<Satauros> ok, who do I have to annoy to get some answers :D
<Gatekeeper-ZA> ola can someone help me pls...
<Neosano> Gatekeeper-ZA, just ask the question
<halvors> got it...
<halvors> :D
<Neosano> Satauros, just ask
<Neosano> halvors, ;)
<Satauros> and what if I have several ones :p
<Neosano> Satauros, just ask them one by one
<halvors> Using this: http://ptspts.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-create-debianubuntu-package-deb.html
<halvors> :D
<Satauros> noted
<Gatekeeper-ZA> kk mmm i installed ubuntu 8.10 but sunaptics cant find packages.. i installed cause newer ubuntu does not support my display card.
<helghareeb> Gatekeeper-ZA: can I help you?
<BHXSpecter> I have my ubuntu drive separated into /swap, /, and /home somehow GDM got removed.....is there a way to use the live CD to reinstall GDM?
<helghareeb> Gatekeeper-ZA: I have the same problem with my nvidia display
<Neosano> halvors, aha, good that you found it
<Satauros> first question, to set a time server in Ubuntu (10.04.2 LTS) server, i just have to edit / create the /etc/ntp.conf file, correct?
<helghareeb> I used additional drivers, however it keeps crashing
<bullgard> Gnea: Thank you for commenting.
<helghareeb> I recommend you using 10.10 edition, and don't force ubuntu using external drivers
<Gatekeeper-ZA> yeah its an old ati now i know it works in 8.10 but cant seem to get the sources
<helghareeb> ubuntu are experiementing 3D drivers in Unity ( 11.04) now. Hopefully it will be available soon
<helghareeb> my advice as I told you: stick to the default now, and wait for the new release. Hopefully it will handle the issue
<Gatekeeper-ZA> no the issue is i cant recive the sources list so synaptics cant let me add packages ets. it doesnt list
<helghareeb> aha, I c
<Gatekeeper-ZA> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-archive/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Gatekeeper-ZA> yes lol
<Neosano> Satauros, can't you use gui for this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/sync-your-system-clock-with-internet-time-servers-in-ubuntu/
<helghareeb> :) sounds weired to me
<Gatekeeper-ZA> then i get at the end ailed to fetch http://mirror.in.th/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<Gatekeeper-ZA> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Gatekeeper-ZA> how would i add a working sources list.
<Gatekeeper-ZA> for  8.10
<Satauros> Neosano, running Ubuntu server, no GUI available :)
<helghareeb> sounds a good start Gatekeeper
<Neosano> Satauros, ahaa
<Satauros> otherwise it would be piece of cake :p
<Gnea> bullgard: did you get it sorted?
<jrib> Satauros: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<Neosano> Satauros, here's a nice man https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<BlankVerse> ethtool eth0 shows
<BlankVerse> link detected : yes
<Satauros> so I was doing the right thing :), thx, on to the next question
<BlankVerse> but after a few minutes , it changes to know
<BlankVerse> and my lan port light stops also
<BlankVerse> is it a hardware problem?
<jrib> !enter | BlankVerse
<ubottu> BlankVerse: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Satauros> the ubuntu server I mentioned will be running drupal, so the system should be able to send emails using our mail relay servers
<bullgard> Gnea: I am struggeling on 2 fronts at the moment. I did not solve yet the question how to determine the known host computers in my LAN.
<Satauros> how do i configure this on the server?
<Satauros> i already figured out that i'll be needing sendmail :p, but then what?
<jrib> Satauros: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Thalius> Satauros: I had the same problem. Ended up using Exim4.
<Satauros> Thalius, and that worked? (i'll be configuring a primary and secondairy mail relay, is this possible?)
<Satauros> jrib, the link you gave doesn't mention anything about sendmail, any other suggestions?
<Thalius> Satauros: You can try. It can easy be configured using exim-config.
<Satauros> without GUI?
<jrib> Satauros: you can use postfix or exim.  If you really want to use sendmail, sure use that.  Each of these projects have their own irc channel for configuration questions
<Satauros> ok, *searches for the sendmail irc channel :p*
<Thalius> Satauros: It has a commandline gui, really easy to config
<jrib> Satauros: out of curiousity, why do you want to use sendmail if you don't know how to configure it?
<CASSANO> need shell, irssi screen q me
<jrib> !ot | CASSANO
<ubottu> CASSANO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CASSANO> bla bla bla
<Satauros> due to lack of other options, jrib
<jrib> Satauros: but we just gave you two other options
<Satauros> my boss told me to set the mail relay on the ubuntu server
<Satauros> so first option i noticed, sendmail
<jrib> Satauros: I've always used exim, mostly because sendmail is notorious for being difficult to configure :/
<Satauros> first come, first serve
<bfri> any one help me find where my temp files are when i open a youtube page?
<Satauros> ok, exim it is
<Satauros> you've convinced me
<Satauros> ^^
<Satauros> i suppose a simple sudo apt-get install exim will do the trick?
<Thalius> Satauros: yes
<jrib> Satauros: might be exim4, check the link
<Satauros> i'll try right away
<Thalius> Satauros: exim4 indeed. After that use sudo exim4-config, youll get this: http://library.linode.com/web-applications/project-management/redmine/images/redmine-debian-5-exim-config-1.png
<Satauros> ok installed  - i'm so happy it automatically uninstalled sendmail :D -
<bfri> any one help me find where my temp files are when i open a youtube page?
<Satauros> don't you mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config Thalius?
<jrib> bfri: /home/jrib/.mozilla/firefox/p26rxi5a.default/Cache ?
<jrib> bfri: or whatever your *.default directory is.
<Satauros> so that worked Thalius, now, in order to make this work (using our primary and secondairy mail relay), which option should i choose best?
<Satauros> (yes i have entered n00b mode)
<Thalius> Satauros: Dont know tbh. Been some while since i configged it, and i only use 1 relay
<bfri> jrib: i dont have that location you mentioned and i just up graded to 10.04 and my default directory no longer has them
<doodie> how do I join 2 empty partitions using gparted?
<jrib> bfri: you don't have ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache?
<Thalius> Satauros: I picked the internetsite option, since that matched my needs/requirements
<Satauros> Thalius, i suppose i should be choosing 'mail send by smarthost, no local mail'?
<Satauros> in my case
<Thalius> Satauros: would make sense since you dont want to host a mailserver on the same host, and only want to send out forgot-my-passwords mail
<Thalius> Satauros: You can always check if the relay works by sending a mail from commandline.
<bfri> any one help me find where my temp files are when i open a youtube page?
<jrib> bfri: can you answer my question?
<bfri> jrib: no i dont have that directory
<jrib> bfri: type "about:cache" in your firefox and see what the directory for Disk cache device is
<Satauros> ok, thx Thalius, in case of any problems i'll notify (today or tomorrow, probably tomorrow :p)
<elvissilva> tem algum usuario brasileiro na rede?
<Thalius> Satauros: Yw. and goodluck :)
<jrib> !br | elvissilva
<ubottu> elvissilva: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Satauros> next question, to set my primary and secondary DNS, i suppose i only have to edit the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<bfri> jrib: ok there it is i was trying to just go to that directory manually
<Thalius> Satauros: Yup. considering you dont have a daemon generating the config file
<Satauros> yes I read that the dhcp3 client reconfigures that resolv.conf file
<Satauros> but i'll be using a static IP, so probably will remove the dhcp client, if possible
<bfri> Jrib: if i just start in the "/" directory and follow the path i get stopped at ".mozilla" why is that
<rams_pandu> how can I install a dictionary in ubuntu?
<doodie> how do I join 2 empty partitions using gparted? Copy and PAste?
<Thalius> Satauros: No need to remove it, just set the /etc/network/interfaces to static and it wont be used
<Satauros> noted
<jrib> bfri: show me what you are doing in pastebin, I do not understand what you said
<Thalius> doodie: why not remove on partition and extend the other?
<Reventlov> !ping
<Reventlov> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<bullgard> Gnea: [solved]
<Thalius> rams_pandu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468861
<Satauros> Thalius, I believe that are all the questions I have (today), thank you kindly for the support, and if I run in to any other problems, i'll visit once more :)
<Satauros> thx to jrib as well ;)
<Thalius> Any time.
<oxodesign> hi i did pack a folder like this "tar -cvf tarFileName directory/" who do I unpack that file?
<jrib> oxodesign: tar xf filename
<shane4ubuntu> ok, question, when I run: sudo service --status-all    I get a bunch of + and - and ?  beside the daemon, however what does that mean?
<BartHH> Hi there, Does someone know if it is possible with dual head seperate X to hide all the gnome stuff from the second monitor?
<Bohemian_Cow> What are you trying to accomplish BartHH?
<BartHH> I need to have 1 app running on my second screen without all the panels around it
<pilas> hello ubuntu world... been on linux since monday... the world is a happier place
<pilas> need help with linux partitions... simple questions... pleas pm
<Neosano> pilas, just ask here
<pilas> ok...
<AbhijiT> pilas, ask here only. with all details on one line
<BartHH> Bohemian_Cow: do you know if it is even possible?
<Neosano> BartHH, it's linux, everything is possible
<MaslowK> Except being windows.
<MaslowK> lol.
<pilas> Ok, so I am doing my first hard disk install on a 500GB ATA with one NTFS partition with my windows on. Ubuntu needs its own linux partition: Can I trust linux to do the partition without fucking up windows?
<BartHH> I mean possible without creating ubuntu from scratch
<Bohemian_Cow> Well you could just manually set the length of the panel in question?
<Bohemian_Cow> Ie not having it "Expand"
<pilas> panel?
<BartHH> the panels are duplicates of the ones running on my main screen
<BartHH> If I change the settings, they change both
<Neosano> pilas, oh wait, you have to resize ntfs partition first
<BartHH> or mmm
<BartHH> maybe not
<BartHH> where are all those panel settings saved?
<Neosano> pilas, you can do it from GParted, I've done it several times successfully, but I'll recommend you to save data first
<pilas> tks neosano... im in the middle of saving it up
<Bohemian_Cow> Do you have Gnome-Configuration editor installed?
<Bohemian_Cow> aka gconf
<BartHH> ah yes found it in /apps/panel
<shane4ubuntu> I linked ddclient into /etc/init.d/  is there an easy way to make sure it is running?  I ran sudo service --status-all and ddclient shows up as:  -  ddclient  does that mean it isn't running?
<Neosano> pilas, so you have to run live cd, try ubuntu without installing, run GParted to resize ntfs partition.
<rams_pandu> can I access windows vista desktop from ubuntu10.04?
<MaslowK> rams_pandu: Sure can.
<Neosano> rams_pandu, desktop?
<MaslowK> Well
<Neosano> you mean desktop folder?
<rams_pandu> MaslowK, can you tell me how?
<MaslowK> Depends on what you mean by that
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: what do you mean, you linked it?  When you install ddclient it should automatically be there
<MaslowK> If you mean having both installed and being able to switch between them, you can do that.
<AbhijiT> rams_pandu, use teamviewer
<shane4ubuntu> jrib hmm, mine wasn't at least I don't think it was, yes, I linked it.
<rams_pandu> Neosano, I mean i have many apps on windows, I want to access all of then from ubuntu. like start button, programs etc
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: how did you install it?  Surely, you used apt?
<shane4ubuntu> jrib: if it was in there it is possible that I linked over top of it, but I'm about 90% sure it wasn't running
<MaslowK> Oh, well.
<Neosano> that's a different thing..
<shane4ubuntu> jrib yep apt
<MaslowK> Not really rams_pandu
<AbhijiT> rams_pandu, is this vista and ubuntu installed on the same hard disk?
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: ddclient package includes /etc/init.d/ddclient
<Neosano> rams_pandu, mostly no. though you can install windows on a virtual machine and use windows from linux.
<shane4ubuntu> jrib, it didn't seem to be running though, is there a way to check if it is running/configured correctly?
<rams_pandu> AbhijiT, yeah, both are installed on the same harddisk
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: furthermore, what exactly did you link?  /etc/init.d/ contains init scripts, it's not just links to executables
<AbhijiT> rams_pandu, hmm then you cant access vista menus programs from ubuntu. you can only access files, folders, data, music, videos, etc
<shane4ubuntu> jrib: sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/ddclient /etc/init.d/
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: yeah, that's not correct
<shane4ubuntu> jrib, ok, should I remove the link and re-install ddclient?
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: yeah, purge and install again
<rams_pandu> AbhijiT, yeah, I know that. In my hard disk windows and ubuntu are installed in different partitions
<Neosano> Do you guys know how can I catch window events? I need to see if there's any window fullscreened.
<AbhijiT> rams_pandu, still you cant
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS walks you through the configuration
<shane4ubuntu> jrib, ok, thanks a bundle, let me give that a try, however is there a way to confirm it is running?  --status-all should show with a plus if it is running?
<ufk> hi
<rams_pandu> Neosano, thank you
<ufk> i installed debug version of flash 32 bit version on my firefox-bin (using amd64). the problem is that whenever a flash error occur a popup doesn't comes up with the proper error. i need to install flashbug to actually see in the firebug window the error. any ideas how to resolve the issue?
<rams_pandu> AbhijiT, thank you
<Attivism> ragazzi eccomi di nuovo
<jrib> shane4ubuntu: just do « ps -ef | grep ddclient » as service --status-all probably only works well for upstart type jobs
<jrib> !it | Attivism
<ubottu> Attivism: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shane4ubuntu> jrib ok, thanks!
<Attivism> jrib
<jacksonje> My me menu and sound menu have vanished from the panel. How do I repair it?
<mikhas> Hi, when using launchpad PPA's, can I somehow configure on the website that a package is made available for Lucid *and* Maverick? Or do I really have to re-upload the package, even if only the debian changelog changes ...
<oliver_> jacksonje: just rightclick -> add to panel.. and search what u don't have
<shane4ubuntu> jrib  hmmm,  seems I missed this important note last time I installed it:  * To run ddclient as a daemon, please set run_daemon to 'true' in /etc/default/ddclient
<AbhijiT> mikhas, #launchpad
<mikhas> oy, thanks
<Voita> Hi u alll :) I have just mad an old computer come to life again with xubuntu.  Does anyone know how to make an application load on stratup with this dist?
<Neosano> Voita, Xfce Menu | Settings | Autostarted Applications
<Neosano> Voita, I hope it works :)
<Neosano> Voita, though Lubuntu is a better choice for an old computer, imho
<Voita> thx Neosano :) will check!
<Satauros> another question, a quick one, to set the FQDN, is there an ubuntu help page for this?
<Voita> Oh ok haveńt even heard of Lubuntu... :)
<Neosano> Voita, so did I
<Neosano> Voita, now I switched to it even on my powerful desktop
<oliver_> Voita: u should be able to define the startup applications under     /home/yourusername/.config/autostart/
<Bilz> hello
<Neosano> Bilz, just ask
<Bilz> i get an error when i run sudo apt-get update
<Bilz> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Bilz> and a couple of others
<Bilz> where should i look for the problem
<FloodBot1> Bilz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571105/
<Bilz> there's my problem
<Voita> ok guys I cannot seem to find xfce. you know where to look?
<Satauros> How do I set the fully qualified domain name for my server? (FQDN)
<Pici> Satauros: Modify /etc/hostname  but make sure that the hostname itself matches the entry in /etc/hosts
<Voita> found tha autostart cataloge  but there is only file:///home/myname/.config/autostart/xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop
<EmpoyLayaw> Hello! Has anyone have an Android Froyo phone who can sync contacts with birthdays in Evolution?
<Satauros> Pici, could this work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/571107/
<juk> EmpoyLayaw: #android ?
<shane4ubuntu> jrib: JFYI  it was on the page you sent me:  sudo service ddclient status  which I ran before but didn't report nothing because I had messed up the init.d thing, all is good now and running fine, thanks for the help.
<Guest83757> So, I got the "Window Selector" applet on my panel in Ubuntu 10.10 - one problem: i want to change a setting so it will show the names of all workspaces when I go to select a window.
<Guest83757> Ubuntu is refusing to let me modify the applet's settings. What do I do?
<EmpoyLayaw> juk, it doesn't seem to help because they'll point you to sync-ing with gmail account. what I want is to use Evolution mail to sync my phone contacts. Just as how you would sync a Windows mobile phone with Outlook. Not sure if that is possible in Ubuntu yet
<EmpoyLayaw> So what I want to know if it is possible to use Ubuntu's preloaded Evolution to sync my Android Froyo phone
<acid> hello ppl
<Guest83757> Any ideas guys? How do I change the properties/setting for my Window Selector applet in Ubuntu 10.10?
<juk> EmpoyLayaw: ah, dont know, i dont use myself evolution and android
<acid> problem :-> while installing or removing i get this error "Package operation failed" anyone ?
<EmpoyLayaw> juk: yeah.... same here, until the day I got an android phone. Thanks!
<Voita> hmm Iḿ stuck here.... need to find startup applications in xubuntu
<super_elite> Any ideas guys? How do I change the properties/setting for my Window Selector applet in Ubuntu 10.10? It works in Xubuntu, so why won't it work in Ubuntu?
<juk> EmpoyLayaw: yes, that's a reason a went for n900
<oliver_> Voita: and whats in that file u found?
<Voita> oliver... file:///home/vikingrehab/.config/autostart/xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop
<Voita>  it says [Desktop Entry] Hidden =False
<azizLIGHTS> i got cli right now, but i want to use firefox or chrome to browse internet, whats the lightest gui for this purpose
<psycho_oreos> either lxde or xfce
<azizLIGHTS> whats the command to install the thing
<oliver_> Voita: after what I read is that u also have a ~/Desktop/Autostart directory and there u can simply write a script which calls the programs you want
<psycho_oreos> {l,x}ubuntu-desktop
<sirlark> Hi, I've got a pg_dump backup of a mediawiki installation, which have to restore on a new server due to hardware failure. It's a fresh ubuntu install, and I've copied over the original LocalSettings.php; I created originally named user (role) and database in postgresql, and ran the dump though psql. This has created all the tables in the mediawiki schema, and none in the public schema. In LocalSettings.php $wgDBmwschema = "mediawiki", a
<Voita> ok oliver I will check for it. You have any idea what this script need to say?
<Voita> Iḿ sorry oliver but I can seem to find a /desktop/autostart directory
<hvnsweeting> Voita: ./config/autostart
<hvnsweeting> .config/autostart
<hvnsweeting> you should press ctrl + H to show hidden folder
<Voita> alright tnx hvnsweeting... feel a little stupid now :)
<oliver_> Voita: well for me it's exactely that directory    hvnsweeting is saying
<s7r> hello i am missing system-library-fopen
<s7r> how can i install it ?
<s7r> i have a vps ubuntu 10.04
<s7r> us=285966 Cannot open dh1024.pem for DH parameters: error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory: error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file
<s7r> Wed Feb 23 13:50:21 2011 us=285977 Exiting
<FloodBot1> s7r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Voita> thnx gyus I found the folder
<oliver_> Voita: but the  file u told me confuses me
<juk> Voita: dont be, that's why we all are here, well some of us
<oliver_> Voita: i have some    .desktop file in there
<Bilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571105/ <- final few lines of what i get one i run sudo apt-get update, any ideas?
<xtbgod> How do i make my ubuntu primary boot OS i got it installed with Win7
<Voita> well I am listing hidden files but only have the previous file there?
<oliver_> Voita: maybe u should just create for each program u wanna start  a separate  .desktop file
<alisalaah> lo
<BluesKaj> xtbgod, it shoiuld be the default boot OS if you installed it after windows
<oliver_> Voita: one moment i give u an example
<Voita> ok not my area of knowledge... any idea what to put in that file? I have an open office pres which I would like to start up automatically
<Howler> I am trying to set my domainname, so that sendmail will stop complaining. Do I need to set it to anything specific (like my ISPs' domain or anything), should I use my web domain name, or just make up a name for my local network?
<oliver_> Voita: http://pastebin.com/i9djSsMN
<juk> Howler: #postfix
<Voita> thnx oliver Iḿ checking
<sipior> Howler: you really shouldn't just make up a name, no :-) do you really need sendmail?
<Voita> ok so if I want to configure that script to start an openoffice pres. what do i type?
<sipior> Howler: if your dns provider has set an MX record for your domain, you can of course use the domain name you're paying for.
<Howler> sipior: Of course I don't *need* it =). I'm using it for my redmine account to send emails about my projects.
<oliver_> Voita: I'm not sure but just try to take only the top 3 lines and change  the exec command   my file is called  yakuake.desktop    urs should be called (the command to start ur wordpress)
<sandhu> hi  pl tell how to download  you tube videos
<Voita> ok I will play around for a while and see what happens :)
<Howler> My question is more about what I should really set my local domain to be, so I can have a FQDN. sendmail is just the program that alerted me to the fact that I don't have it.
<mikebot> In UNR, is there a way to change the systray icons in the top-right corner?
<sandhu> hi  pl tell how to download  you tube videos
<sandhu> hi  pl tell how to download  you tube videos
<alisalaah> sandhu, like flv to mp3 conversion?
<Godslastering> what is the proper way to change the system hostname?
<sipior> Howler: you could try using dynamic dns in conjunction with your preferred dns provider.
<Sirgado> Godslastering: I guess edit /etc/hostname
<sandhu> no  i wanna download  videos
<oliver_> Voita: i would try      calling the file like        mypresentation.desktop     and change the command to     openoffice.org /path/to/your/presentation
<Sirgado> Godslastering: or using GUI
<Godslastering> Sirgado: is this permanent? and which GUI tool?
<supreme> created some vpn tunnel, connection to the server works, but i want that ALL traffic is routed through this connection, how should i set the route for this ?
<Voita> tnx oliver.... will give it a try
<alisalaah> sandhu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848
<alisalaah> forums/google had an easily searchable  topic, that looks liek what you want
<Howler> sipior: Yeah, I have my domain name pointed at my IP address (and my router updates it, should it change).  What you're saying is that I should really make the machines on my local network use that as their domain?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 on a new 2010 model Macbook Pro :: Saying I have no bluetooth adapters, I want to setup with my magic mouse, is there a way to get it to work?  i checked forums and did bluez with no success.
<sipior> Howler: if your domain is already pointed there, yes. but if you don't expect the machines on your local network to be reached directly from the larger internet, there's no need for an fqdn. each machine with a fqdn should be listed in an authoritative name server. that's probably overkill for a home network.
<supreme> hmm anybody around who can tell me the route add command to route all traffic to ppp0 ?
<sipior> Howler: if your domain points to the internet side of your home router, you can use port forwarding to direct service requests from that external address to the appropriate internal machines, without involving the dns further.
<ashka`> hello, I have a problem with a usb key
<ashka`> http://pastebin.com/EGszSpgE
<elfranne> anyone know how to remove the x first characters on all files in a folder ?
<Voita> oliver do I type the pathway under exec=?
<Howler> sipior: Sure, I understand that. No reason for the outside world to reach any machine except my webserver. I just saw that sendmail kept complaining about not knowing its fqdn, and I didn't know that I should have one =). But, that makes sense, I really only need a fqdn for machines that can be seen by the outside world. That's why sendmail cares...because why would it be on a machine the outside world can't see.
<Howler> sipior: Thanks for helping me understand.
<sipior> Howler: sure. are you really running sendmail, and not postfix? postfix is much easier to configure (and the machine itself doesn't need an fqdn, you simply have to tell the mailer what to use).
<sipior> Howler: you might also look into ssmtp, which probably fits better with your expected usage.
<erUSUL> elfranne: from the filename? or the file contents?
<elfranne> erSUL filename
<sipior> Howler: you're just forwarding all delivery to your isp mail server as a relay, i assume?
<xtbgod> How do i make my ubuntu primary boot OS i got it installed with Win7
<oliver_> Voita: i found an xfce example of a .desktop file http://pastebin.com/dCpLdM3f
<oliver_> Voita: yeah i would write it there if you want to start exactely that one presentation
<randyJ> supreme:  try route add default gw ppp0
<Voita> ok tnx oliver I will check that one too
<slutgarden> hello
<oliver_> Voita: :D don't u have a xfce menu?
<Howler> sipior: Yeah, it's just a forward. Redmine just uses the local mail server to email updates (when I change the status on one of my projects). I'm using sendmail, because that's what the tutorial used. It's working fine, just complains in my logs about not knowing it's fqdn
<Voita> no only about xfce
<extra11> ubuntu rocks
<Voita> I browse ny directories to find it
<extra11> got cc compiling stuff now
<erUSUL> elfranne: sonmething like this should work --> for f in ./*; do mv -- "$f" "${f:3}"; done
<Bilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571105/ <- final few lines of what i get one i run sudo apt-get update, any ideas?
<erUSUL> elfranne: check first adding an echo -->  for  f in ./*; do echo mv -- "$f" "${f:3}"; done
<oliver_> Voita: just drop that i guess u won't find anything
<elfranne> erSUL  how many characters does it remove ?
<erUSUL> elfranne: btw 3 is the number of chars you want to get rid off
<elfranne> erSUL thx a lot
<erUSUL> !tab | elfranne
<ubottu> elfranne: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<oliver_> Voita: here another site which might help you -       https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Customizing_Startup_Applications              search for "startup applications"
<Voita> no iḿ trying the previous one but it won run the script... says there is no such file or directory
<NeoSentient> Hi all :) Is there anyone lurking here with knowledge of wireless networking on ubuntu 10.10 (Running xubuntu distro based on 10.10)
<erUSUL> elfranne: oops sorry;  logic error.
<Cube``> is it a problem to remove NetworkManager and use Wicd instead? my question is whether removing the package "NetworkManager" will cause any problems by itself
<erUSUL> elfranne: cd direrctory &&  for f in *; do echo mv -- "$f" "${f:3}"; done
<Cube``> is it a problem to remove NetworkManager and use Wicd instead? my question is whether removing the package "NetworkManager" will cause any problems by itself
<skorv> need some help running kismet without sudo
<skorv> keeps telling me kismet_capture should be suid-root
<skorv> but i dont know hot to do it
<elfranne> erUSUL: it does only show the new filenames does not actually rename them
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 on a new 2010 model Macbook Pro :: Saying I have no bluetooth adapters, I want to setup with my magic mouse, is there a way to get it to work?  i checked forums and did bluez with no success.
<erUSUL> elfranne: with the echo it will not; just remove the echo when you checked that all looks sane
<Cube``> is it a problem to remove NetworkManager and use Wicd instead? my question is whether removing the package "NetworkManager" will cause any problems by itself??
<elfranne> erUSUL:  ah ok thx
<BluesKaj> Cube``, that depends on your /etc/network/interface settings for ethernet , but if your prob is wifi , some have found success with it as I have with the ralink belkin usb wifi adapter
<sipior> skorv: "sudo chmod u+s kismet_capture". obviously not something you would do lightly.
<jrib> Cube``: should be fine
<sipior> skorv: that assumes root owns the above-mentioned file, of course.
<skorv> ah... ok then
<skorv> that i know
<Cube``> BluesKaj: well Networkmanager works perfectly, but i need something to connect to the internet when using a tiling WM
<jrib> Cube``: erm, you can use network manager in a tiling wm.  You could still use the applet, or just use nmcli
<oliver_> alisalaah: maybe u need to check if theres a new release of "Linux guest tools"
<Cube``> jrib: i dont have a panel
<jrib> Cube``: then see my second option
<Cube``> ahh nmcli!
<skorv> now to find kismet files
<Cube``> sounds nice
<Cube``> jrib: how to install it? there is no package nmcli
<jrib> Cube``: you already have it
<petesy> Hey if anyone wants to take a look at a small sh script that im having a little trouble with the cancel option it will be appreciated. http://pastebin.com/UyN6iRP2
<jrib> petesy: might try #bash
<petesy> jrib, there not to fond of sh there lol
<jrib> petesy: huh?
<petesy> jrib, yea they freak
<jrib> petesy: your script is a bash script
<BluesKaj> jrib, Cube`` it's cnetworkmanager
<jrib> BluesKaj: although cnetworkmanager also exists, nmcli is a way to interact with nm through the terminal and is part of nm by default in ubuntu
<petesy> jrib, yea but because it says /bin/sh they hated me lol
<jrib> petesy: your script says /bin/bash
<oliver_> Voita:  check out the xubuntu channel #xubuntu
<petesy> jrib, o sorry i must have not changed it back
<BluesKaj> jrib, ok i wasn't aware of that , is it the engine under /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jrib> BluesKaj: no, i believe it's just an interface to nm, with commands instead of clicking
<NeoSentient> Hi all :) My wireless has been running straight "out of the box" with fresh install, but I just noticed in my connection properties it is registering as 150mbps connection, the network is 300mbps, is this just a display error or do I need to configure something to utilise full speed wireless?
<BluesKaj> jrib, intersting , good to know
<gaelfx> NeoSentient: It's probably an issue with the driver not being able to utilise the card fully. What kind of wifi card is it?
<NeoSentient> I'm running 10.10 on a HP Pavilion Dv6 Laptop, the network cards installed are atheros for wifi and realtek for lan as far as I am aware
<ashish> hi pl tell me about download from you tube
<ashish> how to download frm u tube
<compdoc> ashish, there are videos on youtube abot how to d/l videos from youtube
<ashish> yes
<zhou> hi
<LjL> !info youtube-dl | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Jonii^> So, I've finally switched over to Ubuntu. Now I need to figure out how the Linux works. Like, how to become a power user?
<greppy> !sudo | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ashish> tell me pocudere
<Jonii^> A power user as in "Knows how the system works, and is able to use it effectively to accomplish wide range of tasks"
<ashish> way how to d/l
<LjL> ashish: "sudo apt-get install youtube-dl", then "youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/blah"
<Cube``> BluesKaj: ahh ok
<dustin_> Jonii, i wish
<Cube``> BluesKaj: nope, i dont see it
<steven__> lu les filles :)
<lirakis> i have been using compiz for a while now and i love it ... but i can not seem to find a plugin that allows me to maximize and minimize windows with a keybinding
<BluesKaj> Cube``, see ?
<lirakis> does any one know how to do this?
<jrib> Jonii^: just use the system and explore things to understand how they work (read lots of documentation, setup a vm and break things, read source code).  The rute book is nice too.
<lirakis> i have googled and am not able to find
<jrib> !rute | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<simonadameit> hello
<Cube``> BluesKaj: see what?
<Shogoot> Hi guys. I got a old machine with newest Ubunto on. Its really amazing with one flaw i cannot get the wifi to work. I had a friend tell em to use ndiswrapper and followed a guide, but its not working for me. And when i do iwconfig it says lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions. Any clue on how to solve this problem of mine?
<Disturbed1> hello
<jrib> lirakis: ask #compiz if there is a more integrated way, but you could use wmctrl
<BluesKaj> Cube``, what don't you see?
<steven__> hello
<steven__> do you have probleme ?
<Cube``> BluesKaj: i do neither have cnetworkmanager, nor do i have nmcli
<jrib> Cube``: what ubuntu version is this?
<Cube``> jrib: 10.04
<BluesKaj> cnetworkmanager is in the repos, Cube``
<Dr_Willis> !find nmcli
<ubottu> File nmcli found in knm-runtime, network-manager, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg
<Cube``> BluesKaj: there is no sudo apt-get install cnetworkmanager
<jrib> Cube``: BluesKaj and myself are saying things about maverick
<simonadameit> I have a server with hardy and want to use a new git version on it, … its not in hardy backports, so what options do I have and which is best? (compiling myself, using some other repo, etc..)
<simonadameit> ?
<Cube``> jrib: ah, that is 1010?
<jrib> Cube``: yes
<Cube``> ah i should upgrade
<erUSUL> simonadameit: i would compile it myself.
<Bilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571105/ <- final few lines of what i get one i run sudo apt-get update, any ideas?
<Jonii^> Hey, I think there is a quick key combination that opens some sort of quick search window where you can type stuff and it searches for programs and such
<simonadameit> erUSUL:  that requires installing all the develpment tools on the server, which I wanted to avoid, but maybe its best.
<Cube``> Jonii^: either Alt+F2 or gnome do
<jrib> simonadameit: look for a ppa or official repository from the git project
<erUSUL> simonadameit: in that case why not compile it in your workstation or a vm?
<Jonii^> Cube``, gnome?
<dustin_> how do you command line uninstall all of mythtv( front,and backend)
<steven__> en francais le tchat ?
<Cube``> Jonii^: yes, but my goal is to use xmonad and still be able to connect to wpa2 wifi
<ps3_> hey, is someone able to help me with with ps3vram swap??
<BluesKaj> jrib, no cnetworkmanager or nmcli on 10.04 ?
<Cube``> steven__: cela serait #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> Cube``: if you don't want to upgrade, use wicd-curses (that's what I did in 10.04)
<steven__> merci
<dustin_> ps3_, whats that?
<dustin_> how do you command line uninstall all of mythtv( front,and backend)
<ps3_> its the ram on the ps3 linux
<B-r00t> dustin_: sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv*
<jrib> Cube``: you can even run regular old wicd-client -n in xmonad too
<ps3_> i think i changed the restrictions
<Dr_Willis> dustin_:  determine the packages names.. watch out for it removeing stuff you might want to keep. the way apt/ubuntu uses meta-packages can make it annoying to remove things
<g[r]eek> Hi is there a flash animation program for ubuntu? I want to make a SWF flash animation
<Dr_Willis> !swf
<g[r]eek> Dr_Willis, I'm guessing that's a no...?
<teolicy> Hi. I'm using 9.10, which has Python 2.6.4. I'd like to upgrade it to 2.6.6 (latest 2.6 release, and the version in 10.10). What's the 'correct' way to go about doing this?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen video -> flash video befor.. but i dont use the stuff
<ps3_> sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/admin is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Dr_Willis> teolicy:  i would check the ppa's  or backports for updated versions
<ps3_> how can i change from 0644 to 0440??
<g[r]eek> ok thanks
<jrib> ps3_: why is it 644 instead of 440?  What exactly did you do to make it that way?
<dustin_> Dr_Willis, i want it all gone
<gaelfx> what can I do to fix choppy playback using vdpau in smplayer?
<Dr_Willis> dustin_:  start removing then.. pay attention to anything else it may try to remove
<ps3_> i think..... i changed it when changing eth1 to eth0... but that is a complete guess...
<^cheeky> hello, iam trying to mount a nfs directory using this comand sudo mount -v 192.168.10.3:files/ /files but i get an internal error message back, in my NFS my export file has these two lines unchecked /files 192.168.10.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async) and /files 192.168.10.3(rw,async). i also ran sudo exportfs -a  and then restarted the  nfs-kernal server. in the client side i have installed portmap and nfs-common and both are running but i
<^cheeky> still get internal error
<jrib> ps3_: what did you run?
<g[r]eek> Oh the other question I had, is it possible to get tabbed chat in Skype?
<roasted_> ping drc
<ps3_> sudo mkswap /dev/ps3vram
<silverlightning> hi
<ps3_> im running lxde ubuntu on my ps3.. apprantly it should be an easy swap of VRAM
<ps3_> /dev/ps3vram: Device or resource busy
<Shogoot> Hi guys. I got a old machine with newest Ubunto on. Its really amazing with one flaw i cannot get the wifi to work. I had a friend tell em to use ndiswrapper and followed a guide, but its not working for me. And when i do iwconfig it says lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions. Any clue on how to solve this problem of mine?
<Disturbed1> Can anyone tell me how to login to a shell as linuxmce?
<teolicy> Dr_Willis: Sorry, I'm not sure I understand. I didn't find a PPA where someone already pre-pacakged and tested Python 2.6.6 for 9.10. By "backport" do you mean I should head to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/2.6.6-5ubuntu1, download 2.6.6 sources and patch them with the diff of 10.10, then install that?
<gaelfx> Shogoot: do you know what kind of card it is?
<shentino> Don't get sued by sony! :P
<jrib> !wifi > Shogoot
<ubottu> Shogoot, please see my private message
<ps3_> hahah.. dontworry, i think im safe from them :P
<mikael69> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Rickycoe> so you guys have any ideas on the reasons why im getting this damn 0644
<WeThePeople> how would i uninstall lubuntu-desktop
<DarkPsy_> hi
<ruan> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop?
<NeoSentient> Hmm I was just trying out the youtube-dl command line app but it responds with the error "unable to download video (format may not be available)" the format in question, I assume, is .FLV
<erUSUL> !details | Rickycoe
<ubottu> Rickycoe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Bilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571105/ <- final few lines of what i get one i run sudo apt-get update, any ideas?
<ruan> hmm
<Rickycoe> im running lxde kubuntu.... need a vram swap
<ruan> is there a way to open a link from irssi with lynx?
<gaelfx> does apt-p2p also work with PPAs?
<calijames> hi can anyone see me?
<ruan> calijames: yes
<kaspharm> i have 10.10 and compiz fusion - why when i disable compiz i gave nice animation of panel "sliding" from top, but with compiz panel just appering without that animation?
<calijames> ok just checking.
<zamba> calijames: i can even see what you're wearing
<calijames> i just installed ubuntu on my pc
<calijames> i cant really figure out the terminal yet. but i am trying
<simonadameit> how can I check which package would provide a certain file?
<calijames> it's reall neat. i like it better than mac osx
<calijames> where is everyone located?
<calijames> i am in florida
<kaspharm> poland
<calijames> i want to move though it kind of sucks
<ruan> slightly offtopic.
<jrib> Ps3_: stop changing your name please.  It's confusing.  And you never answered my question
<calijames> florida has the weather, it's nice
<calijames> poland  .. i never been. how is it?
<kaspharm> ugly
<jrib> !ot | calijames
<ubottu> calijames: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Disturbed1> am in florida as well calijames
<kaspharm> cold
<Ps3_> im sorry, i keep getting the damn registered nicks
<calijames> really.
<calijames> well florida is ok, but, its just hard to make friends here
<randyJ> Disturbed1:  try sudo su - linuxmce
<calijames> like, you need a lot of money
<jrib> calijames: this channel is dedicated to support.  You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Disturbed1> Okay, thank you randyJ.
<calijames> how do i join a different channel?
<jrib> calijames: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruan> calijames: /j #[channel]
<calijames> are there people in there?
<kaspharm> is there channel with compiz support?
<jrib> kaspharm: #compiz
<kaspharm> thx
<tcg_> How do I register my nick?
<Reventlo1>  /msg Nickserv help
<Reventlo1> btw, read the man :)
<Disturbed1> randyJ: terminal tells me Unknown id: linuxmce
<gaelfx> in the apt-p2p package, the description says "The configuration is very simple, and only involves prepending 'localhost' and the port to your current sources.list lines (similarto other apt-proxy-like software)." Does this mean I have to do that manually for this to work, or does that mean the package will take care of it?
<skorv> cant find kismet files in ubuntu 10.04
<skorv> anyone has any idea where they are?
<ruan> is it possible to view images in terminal or am i going too far?
<ActionParsnip> info kismet
<jrib> ruan: it's possible... see fbi
<adub__> running xfce my wireless icon in the upper right has disappeared dunno why how can i get it back???
<randyJ> Disturbed1: so, linuxmce is not a user-id on your computer?
<gaelfx> Launchpad is sooooo slow in China
<Disturbed1> i guess not.  i really don't know.  i'm still a noob at that, and at using terminal.
<Disturbed1> lol
<skorv> info kismet doesnt give me the path :P
<WeThePeople> what is an openbox session
<ruan> terminal has an irc client and a browser, so it is quite good
<juk> !kismet | scrooloose
<ruan> if installed
<juk> oops
<juk> !kismet | skorv
<souterrain> Is it preferable to use x86 or amd64 when installing ubuntu on macbook2,1?
<souterrain> i.e., are there any driver caveats to be concerned with using 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> souterrain: how much ram do you have
<ruan> souterrain: depends on the specifications
<souterrain> 2GB RAM
<ruan> souterrain: 32bit then
<geekbri> anybody know of good documentation for creating your own init scripts on ubuntu ?
<jrib> souterrain: 64-bit installer for 10.10 won't work (see release notes), so if you want 64bit 10.10, use 10.04 and upgrade
<juk> somebody removed it, was yesterday
<ActionParsnip> souterrain: then either is fine
<ActionParsnip> geekbri: bum can help
<jrib> !upstart | geekbri
<ubottu> geekbri: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ruan> so it's possible to see an image in terminal?
<geekbri> yes i was trying to use init.d so as to make it easily usable on my debian boxes as well :)
<souterrain> Any benefit from using 64-bit other than "zomg 64 bit!"
<gaelfx> ruan: you can watch movies in terminal using vlc, it's trippy and awesome
<ruan> gaelfx: wow
<geekbri> souterrain: double the amount of addressable space for the cpu ?
<jrib> geekbri: then read /etc/init.d/skeleton
<geekbri> jrib: thanks
<souterrain> geekbri: yes, but only 2GB RAM...
<gaelfx> ruan: it's all ascii artish, but often the colors aren't wrong
<ActionParsnip> souterrain: if you do a lot of sound manipulation of video rendering it will help
<souterrain> geekbri: 32-bit should go to... 4GB is it?
<ruan> i dont mind acii :D
<ruan> ascii*
<gaelfx> geekbri: double? you're kidding, right?
<shaullx> hi, i can't mount my sd card, dmesg prints this: [ 2492.912847] usb-storage: device scan complete [ 2492.913465] scsi 17:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Motorola A853             0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 [ 2492.913855] sd 17:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0 [ 2492.917820] sd 17:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<ActionParsnip> souterrain: you can install PAE to access 64Gb RAM but each process will only be able to use 3.2Gb RAM
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip: i have deleted my admin pass for WinXP through knoppix using chntpw, but i still cant login into it, any ideas
<gaelfx> !pb | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<souterrain> gaelfx: hah, yeah, you're right
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: did you set a blank pass?
<jrib> ruan: you'll see the actual image with something like fbi
<shaullx> it wasn't that long x.x
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip: yes
<Roasted__> Has anybody used Wifi Radar? I'm using it to map out the MAC addresses of which access points are where in our buildings, but I noticed Wifi Radar is returning me a Mac address that isn't 100% to the sticker on the AP I'm looking at. It's off by 2 digits. Uhh??
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: and did you let the chkdsk complete?
<souterrain> ActionParsnip: oh, the registers are also 64-bit, ok
<ActionParsnip> Roasted__: nmap is good like that
<ActionParsnip> souterrain: ?
<Roasted__> ActionParsnip, it'll handle what I need?
<ActionParsnip> souterrain: yes in the cpu the registers are 64bits long
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip: idk, i let the chntpw complete, but i didnt use chkdsk
<ActionParsnip> Roasted__: if you are finding mac addresses, it should be fine
<souterrain> ActionParsnip: regarding your comment about video/audio editing, I imagine large registers would help in this regard
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: usually windows panics and chkdsks after you use the app
<gaelfx> is launchpad really slow for anyone else?
<souterrain> But ultimately I was concerned with certain hardware drivers being 32-bit only.
<paulina> yeas you do mbi cos
<ActionParsnip> souterrain: yes, SQL servers also benefit too, anything data intensive benefits. Standard word processing and web browsing doesn't benefit much at ll
<paulina> ola
<gaelfx> souterrain: most drivers are built-in to the kernel, so I wouldn't worry about that so much
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip:  so should i run chkdsk in knoppix for the windows F.S.?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: its the central point for hundreds of projects, so its usually busy and therefore, slow
<souterrain> gaelfx: the weird one is the internal Apple iSight
<gui_> yl
<gaelfx> souterrain: when the 64-bit kernel first came out, it was a mess getting anything to work, but nowadays, it's pretty awesome
<paulina> Hola mi nombre es Paulina hablo español y un poco de inglés.
<gui_> hi
<Aiden> First time IRC, relatively new Linux user.  Suggested IRC sites?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: i'd make sure you reset the password ok
<erUSUL> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paulina> ya eske yo hablo español
<manuel_> 1515
<gaelfx> who do I give money to to set up a launchpad server in china?
<compdoc> <- only speaks american
<calijames> hahah
<gaelfx> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> paulina: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter para entrar en el canal en español. en este canal solo se puede hablar inglés
<aeon-ltd> Aiden: uhh none, got a question about irc ask in freenode or your client's channel
<geekbri> im sorry if my dumbing down of 64bit vs 32bit was too simple of an answer.  2^32 vs 2^64.  better?
<souterrain> jrib: iirc, I installed xubuntu 10.10 x86_64 without issue... different installer I suppose?
<COSMO_> mi sa ch enon ho capito come devo rinominare
<souterrain> (different machine)
<AbhijiT> !64 | geekbri
<ubottu> geekbri: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<DJones> !it | COSMO_
<ubottu> COSMO_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gaelfx> geekbri: the acceptable response was "A butt-load more RAM to access"
 * gaelfx needs to start thinking before he types
<jrib> souterrain: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633983 is the relevant bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 633983 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Can't boot Maverick beta amd64 live cd on macbook (EFI)" [High,Incomplete]
<paulina> hola por favor yo hablo español no inglés.
<BajK> to make a /usr/share/autostart not being triggered, is it enough to just rename it to .desktop_ ?
<Roasted__> ActionParsnip, is zenmap what you were referring to? Isn't nmap an actual terminal app or command?
<paulina> hello my name is paulina i love you.
<souterrain> jrib: ah, specific to macbook EFI, ok, thanks for the warning.
<paulina> hello.
<paulina> hello
<gaelfx> !es > paulina
<ubottu> paulina, please see my private message
<Okley> please paulina
<juk> !gui | Roasted__:
<ubottu> Roasted__:: The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<juk> !cli | Roasted__:
<ubottu> Roasted__:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<juk> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paulina> whats my no ingés hablo spain
<Roasted__> juk, yes. I already knew that. Thank you so much!
<ruan> indeed powerful.
<juk> Roasted__: nice :)
<juk> Roasted__: smarty :)
<Okley> lets make small wonder babies paulina
<vadik> =)
<ActionParsnip> Roasted__: nmap is a command line app to find stuff on networks
<erUSUL> paulina: tienes que escribir "/join #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas y darle a enter en donde escribes normalmente para entrar en el canal en castellano.
<Roasted__> ActionParsnip, well my goal is to walk into an area and based on signal strength determine exactly whcih access point is placed where based on mac address. How would nmap via terminal help in that case? Would it be able to tell me that info?
<paulina> hello
<BajK> it, was sufficient :)
<paulina> hello floo
<paulina> i am yo
<Bilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571105/ <- final few lines of what i get one i run sudo apt-get update, any ideas?
<AbhijiT> hi paulina do you have ubuntu question?
<theos> erUSUL, hi! i tried the way you suggested to convert m4b to ogg. but it didnt work for me. any other ways?
<paulina> wats?
<paulina> yes,yes
<DJones> paulina: This channel is for ubuntu support, if you have a support question please ask it in the channel in English, otherwise the channel isn't appropriate for general chat
<AbhijiT> :-o
<paulina> :D
<theos> paulina, no hablo englise? :)
<paulina> no no hablo ingel
<mix22891> hello!
<dtcrshr> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | paulina
<BluesKaj> !es | paulina
<paulina> no hablas tu ingles
<theos> lol
<ruan> lol
<dtcrshr> combo!
<paulina> mmm lol
<mix22891> i can't find the racly bin
<paulina> haber kien habla español
<BluesKaj> hehe , no hablas espanol
<bastidrazor> thats like 5 !es triggers to someone who is obviously ignoring them.. funny
<gaelfx> paulina: Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paulina> ¿?
<theos> :)
<ruan> lol
<juk> jeez
<dtcrshr> bastidrazor, probably trolling
<mix22891> the trash kan
<dtcrshr> well, flamebait sucessful implemented
<paulina> q_a_z_steve, uien habla españpol
<gaelfx> there is a simple solution for trolling
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ...female trolls , a rare occurrence
<mix22891> i can't find the trash kan
<dtcrshr> thats a good one
<Pici> Lets get back to support folks.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted__: not sure, the guys in #networking may know.I'd hang here too, others may be able to advise
<juk> nice
<dtcrshr> mix22891, the sortcut?
<adub__> how do i determine a drives uuid ??
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: how did you know she was a she?
<ruan> mix22891: is the trash kan on the panel?
<Roasted__> ActionParsnip, thanks bro
<Pici> mix22891: Are you looking for an icon, or the location of the trash on your drive?
<bastidrazor> adub__: sudo blkid
<mix22891> yes, anything
<theos> yeah so talking about ubuntu, anyone has an idea how to play .m4b files?
<Pici> !trash | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mix22891> icon
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, I guessed , by the name
<erUSUL> !uuid > adub__
<ubottu> adub__, please see my private message
<ruan> mix22891: if it were missing, i'd add it to panel
<adub__> ok
<mix22891> ok
<mix22891> thank you!
<adub__> thanks guys blkid did it
<ActionParsnip> theos: try totem
<julie58> like this?
<theos> looks like we dont like apple? :( nobody uses m4b on ubuntu?
<ruan> i dislike apple :P
<souterrain> jrib: so, upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 will not induce a non-bootable condition, it only affects the CD boot?
<mix22891> hoooo...... I SO LOVE LINUXXXXXX
<theos> ActionParsnip, do i need some special codecs? or something? totem doesnt play
<ActionParsnip> theos: or convert to something more useful: http://intuitivenipple.net/10/converting-mp3s-to-m4b-audiobooks-and-m4b-to-mp3
<mix22891> linux more fun then windows
<ActionParsnip> theos: totem should offer to download what is needed
<gaelfx> theos: did you try vlc? or mplayer?
<Seanachaidh> help? new to IRC kind of overwhelmed a bit, suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: depends on your definition of fun
<theos> gaelfx, yes i tried them i think its encoded or something? lemme see the exact msg
<AbhijiT> Seanachaidh, suggestioon for what?
<ActionParsnip> Seanachaidh: what's your issue?
<Seanachaidh> learning a bit more about IRC... (I've been in IT for years, just new to this
<gaelfx> theos: well, if it has DRM, I'm pretty sure you won't be able to play it. You could always try using iTunes in Wine, if you're really that desparate for it
<ActionParsnip> Seanachaidh: its just a chat room, like any other
<theos> ActionParsnip, i get this error in totem "The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported."
<Pici> Seanachaidh: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you're looking for a social channel try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruan> theos: looks like DRM
<gaelfx> Seanachaidh: try /help
<theos> :(
<craigbass1976> I want to install the horde mail client on my localhost so that it will check email on another server.  Is horde3 the package I'm after?
<mix22891> the X CHAT !
<mix22891> ppl'
<ruan> im on irssi
<Seanachaidh> thanks...!
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> theos: its what you get for subscribing to Apple's ruish
<mengzaifengzhong> ?
<theos> i dont think windows can convert it too?
<gaelfx> !zh | mengzaifengzhong
<ubottu> mengzaifengzhong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mengzaifengzhong> ni hao
<ActionParsnip> theos: can you convert the files ok?
<gaelfx> I so called that
<ibadan{y}> i'm so glad ubuntu is free
<mix22891> how can i upload file's from the desktop to Ubuntu One ?
<theos> ActionParsnip, i cant convert the files in ubuntu :(
<mengzaifengzhong> 你好
<theos> ibadan{y}, ubuntu is not FREE. its open source
<mix22891> for backuping
<mengzaifengzhong> 出来个中国人
<mix22891> -ing
<ruan> !cn | mengzaifengzhong
<ubottu> mengzaifengzhong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<theos> !cn | mengzaifengzhong
<AbhijiT> ibadan{y}, http://www.ubuntu.com/how-can-it-be-free
<gaelfx> mengzaifengzhong: 如果你要打中文，应该出 #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> theos: the link I gave shows how you may be able to convert it, does it not work (did you try it?)
<mengzaifengzhong> 它汉口
<mengzaifengzhong> thank you
<gaelfx> no prob
<mix22891> how can i upload file's from the desktop to Ubuntu One ? plesae
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: sure, right click the file and it should have an ubuntuone entry
<theos> ActionParsnip, yes i tried it in the morning. but it didnt work. it gave errors. looks like its the drm issue
<ActionParsnip> theos: sounds about right
<mix22891> <ActionParsnip> no ubuntu one on right click
<Dr_Willis> the 3 yr old was banging on the keyboard.. hope he dident flood.
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: then use ubuntuone-client-gnome
<Dr_Willis> ,km,mvcvvkc clcx\vxcvcvccvvc
<mix22891> i can't upload files from the ubuntu one clinet
 * compdoc spanks Dr_Willis
<mix22891> no option 4 that
<Dr_Willis> i turn around and hes back.. banging..
<reidar> i was trying to use the community/WifiDocs  the madwifi part is what i need but the site is all broekn links, etc, anyone that can redirect me to some working alternate site?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: install ubuntuone-client-gnome    and it should be ok
<mix22891> apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome ?
<phox_> Hi! I am running the latest version of Ubuntu, and have a second harddrive with windows installed on it. When I boot, how do I remove the windows alternative? I want the disk itself to not have an operating system, not just disable the alternative.
<juk> Dr_Willis: on spnish?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: prefix with sudo, yes
<mix22891> ok
<mix22891> :)
<mix22891> install: missing destination file operand after `ubuntuone-client-gnome'
 * juk wondering how fast kids learn nowadays
<AbhijiT> to bang?
 * juk whatever
<mix22891> <ActionParsnip>
<mix22891> ?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: no idea man, i use dropbox instead. the ubuntuone-client-gnome should plug into nautilus etc
<amithiel> hello guys. Anyonw know a rumour of a kernel being made with support for "optimus" ? also known as: graphic card switching
<amithiel> don't know if thats true
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip, ok, im in knoppix now. i have changed the password, how do i know if windoe F.S. has run chkdsk?
<erUSUL> amithiel: work is being done in it... but as everything with gaphics in linux ( and more so with the uncooperative nvidia ) progress is slow
<amithiel> cool =). i don't care if it takes 1 year. so, then the guyst at nouveau must be working on a driver too, right?
<amithiel> btw, talking about asus with nvidia+intel
<WeThePeople> erUSUL, is using ATI better for linux OS
<xtbgod> what do i have to do if i want to play .mov videos?
<AbhijiT> !restricted | xtbgod
<ubottu> xtbgod: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gaelfx> WeThePeople: most people would tell you know, and I would agree with them
<gaelfx> *no
<amithiel> intel hd works just fine and with lots of compiz effects, i don't have any complaint at all. but of course, it will be better when nvidia joins it
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: when you boot windows it will automagically happen
<ActionParsnip> xtbgod: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from the medibuntu repo (I assume 32bit OS and Gnome desktop)
<mix22891> <ActionParsnip> apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<mix22891>  --work for me
<mix22891> without sudo
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: what is the output of: whoami
<mix22891> donno
<ruan> is it possible for a wine app to run a linux format?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: run the command then....
<mix22891> i don't  know what is it
<mix22891> at all
<Neosano> ruan, what?? :O
<ActionParsnip> ruan: can you explain what "linux format" is?
<gaelfx> ruan: you just boggled my mind
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: its a terminal command
<xtbgod> ActionParsnip, thank you i'll try it
<ruan> i mean, for a lobby that works under windows to launch a game that works under linux
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> ruan: so a wrapper to run linux games in windows?
<ruan> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ruan: most linux games have windows ports, unlike windows devs whom neglect linux
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: hear, hear
<ruan> ActionParsnip: the game is linux/windows, but i think it'll run better on linux
<ActionParsnip> ruan: deoends on how supported your hardware is and how the game is coded :)
<needhelpplis> I got this old laptop with a sitecom wifi card (those big ass cards).   iwconfig shows - - - lo no wireless extensions. eth0  - - - no wireless extensions. Anyone that can help me get this right? In addition I have done a ndiswrapper guide without luck.
<Bomonu> could someone tell me where the icons are stored in the file system?
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: run: sudo lshw -C network    and you will see the chip used, you can find guides based on that
<juk> Bomonu: /usr/share/{icons,pixmaps}
<ntr0py> Is there an interface to tune HDD/FS-access? I need to get the disc access smoother on heavy disk load...
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, look at this please. its gibberish for me :) http://pastebin.com/4a5HuRS1
<gaelfx> many, launchpad is really irking me today, I can't load a page or get repo infor or nothing
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: is the device a USB device?
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, nope. a bigass card that can be removed
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, cardbus?
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: oh PCMCIA ?
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, you know one of those large cards you put into the side of the laptop.
<Bomonu> juk, thanks
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: yeah, PCMCIA
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, yeah pcmcia seems right , google images
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: try: lspci   see if it shows there
<needhelpplis> rgr give me a sec
<Mike__> hi. where i can find a mounted iso, in my file system ?
<gaelfx> Mike_ should show up under "Places"
<Mike__> but in file system ?
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/xZsZHhvA
<Mike__> where i can acces with terminal
<juk> Mike__: mount | grep sr0
<gaelfx> Mike_ oops, um, /mnt ?
<ruan> possibly in /mnt yeah
<Mike__> gaelfx: not there.
<ruan> where is the mount point?
<gaelfx>  /media?
<erUSUL> Bomonu: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<juk> Mike__: ah iso then: mount | grep loop
<Mike__> i looked there too
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: ok, its this: SiteCom Europe BV Device 9780 (rev 01)    it will help find guides
<Bomonu> erUSUL, ty
<needhelpplis> ok ill start looking
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, ok ill start looking around. thanks so far :)
<gaelfx> Mike_ if it shows up in Places, did you try hovering your mouse over it? That shows the path for a lot of other things
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: what is the output of: lsusb too, just for completeness
<Prolac> how can I get into real console in ubuntu?
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/8z4DStFS
<gaelfx> Mike_ or go to "Computer" and right-click the mounted iso and select properties
<erUSUL> Prolac: define real console
<Mike__> gaelfx: hovering over it, shows only the name of te iso
<edbian> What is the command equivalent of system -> admin -> preferred applications ?
<gaelfx> Mike_ how about properties?
<Mike__> gaelfx: Volume: <isoname>.iso
<ruan> Prolac: terminal or a fullscreen console?
<Prolac> not the pseudo one, the "real" one, the key combo which works on debian doesn't work on ubuntu for some reason
<ruan> the fullscreen terminal?
<Prolac> yep
<BHXSpecter> Im on the live CD for Ubuntu 10.10 and have my drive separated to swap, /, /home and I finally got GDM recovered, but now it appears that I don't have gnome desktop....is there a way to recover the default desktop while under the live cd?
<ruan> ctrl + alt F2, but remember: ctrl alt f7/f8 etc to exit
<gaelfx> Prolac: ctl+alt+f2?
<juk> !recover | BHXSpecter
<ubottu> BHXSpecter: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, any additional info in there?
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: ok, no help with lsusb
<Phoenixz> At the risk of asking for the obvious.. Is it normal that the shockwave flash plugin for chromium crashes just about ever 5 minutes while playing youtube videos? Specially when I close a completely unrelated tab, the @#$()* plugin crashes.. Is this some pre-alpha version or something?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: shockwave and flash are different
<Prolac> @ ruan: yeah, thats not working, could it be because its vmware install?
<ruan> Prolac: possibly
<gaelfx> does apt-p2p help with downloading ppas too? I can almost never get anything from launchpad
<ruan> Prolac: tried ctrl alt f1-f6?
<Scarra3_> Hello anyone have an alps touchpad that they got to work on 10.10
<Prolac> @ ruan: yeah :(
<ruan> i googled and found http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-to-console-mode-for-ubuntu-vmware-guest/
<bullgard> [Maverick] pstree shows that init spawns the process seahorse and the process seahorse-daemon. Does the process seahorse-daemon run on all Ubuntu computers, or what program does generate the process seahorse-daemon?
<ruan> may or may not work
<ruan> but worth a try.
<Nick12345> hello, is anybody here who can tell me if its possible to receive data from a scanner with a c++ prog?
<Prolac> thanks ruan
<ruan> np, good luck
<gaelfx> or here's a better question, is there something wrong with the rvm mplayer ppa? I can't seem to get the repo list at all
<edbian> What is the command equivalent of system -> admin -> preferred applications ?
<BHXSpecter> juk thanks but I'm not doing data recover ....recover is a bad choice of words, I installed a gnome feature and told it to remove....to my surprise it removed all gnome desktop stuff, but I don't know how to tell it to install the desktop again to fix it
<Pici> gaelfx: Can you see the ppa on launchpad itself?
<peter634> hi all  not so new to ubuntu 10.10 i got a problem i have removed the speaker from the top task bar by mistake how do i get it back ?
<gaelfx> Pici: I'm trying to do that now, but it's taking ages to load
<juk> !ubuntu-desktop | BHXSpecter
<ubottu> BHXSpecter: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ruan> peter634: add to panel > indicator applet
<ruan> right click
<Dr_Willis> BHXSpecter:  try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gaelfx> I'm starting to fear that the Chinese government decided launchpad was some kind of threat to national security or young minds or something
<peter634> thank you ruan
<juk> BHXSpecter: sorry, for bad choise of words, use Dr_Willis command
<gaelfx> https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/smplayer maybe someone else will have more luck than I?
<delemi> Just a general question. I encrypted a raid array for a dentists office today, he is running server v10 w/ all updates. He asked me if there was a destructive encryption in case some one tried to access it. Like a 3 tries system and then it corrupts the data. He has secure backup offsite. He is worried about patient records.
<Pici> gaelfx: Let me take a look
<Nick12345> please tell me if its possible to receive data from a scanner using c++, with an API or sth like that
<Pici> gaelfx: Loaded here.  What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<gaelfx> maverick
<Pici> Nick12345: Thats not within the scope of this channel, try ##C++, you'll need to register/identify to join though
<edbian> Nick12345, It is possible.  (more likely you'd wanna work in c)  essentially what you're talking about is writing the driver.
<edbian> What is the command equivalent of system -> admin -> preferred applications ?
<docfxit>  Is there a way to have Show Join/part messages unchecked automatically in XChat when I connect to a channel?.
<Pici> !register > Nick12345
<ubottu> Nick12345, please see my private message
<juk> Nick12345: /j #programming
<Pici> gaelfx: That ppa doesn't publish any Maverick packages.
<erUSUL> delemi: dunno maybe there is some pam module to do something after failed login attemps...
<gaelfx> Pici: Thank you so much for clarifying that for me, I was about to go nucking futs
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/smplayer/ubuntu/dists/
<drc> docfxit: you want the join/part messages to show or not show?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: only up to lucid
<delemi> erusul: I understand his paranoia, he has the right idea. Especially since they digitized all patient records for use an tablets and easy mobility. I was just curious. What about possibly writing a script that erases the first 10 sectors on the HD, simular to what spinwrite use to do.
<docfxit> drc: I'd like them not to show.  So there would not be a check mark.
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, im so lost.... could you help me find a decent guide?im so bumdout
<drc> docfxit: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<scarface> Is it true that wubi.exe needs the desktop .iso file to do an installation?  Won't it read the files off the CD that you just burned?
<andreylosev> does anyone use an eeepc from the 1000x series?
<docfxit>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Mike__> gaelfx:I have mounted the iso with mount command, and now everything is fine. Thanks for all!
<drc> docfxit: space in front?
<gaelfx> Mike_ no prob!
<ruan> scarface: if it has been extracted or burned, it will read off the files
<docfxit>   /set irc_conf_mode 1
<usr13> Firefox on my Ubuntu 10.04 system refuses to usr flashplayer and says: "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed."  Anyone have an idea as to how to fix it? (Must be that my firefox is configured not to use it. That's all I can figure...)
<drc> docfxit: I meant you don't want a space...
<gaelfx> I guess I have to use Nvidia vdpau ppa instead :S
<usr13> *refuses to USE
<craigbass1976> Is there an ubuntu tutorial for installing horde3?  Everything I see in the forums either has no replies, or is old
<usr13> not usr
<docfxit> drc: That's great.  I removed the space.  Now will it not show every time I get out of xchat and get back in?
<scarface> ruan, I created a USB drive using unetbootin from the .iso.  Then plugged in the drive in Windows, ran Wubi, and it looks like it's downloading an iso rather than reading from the USB drive.
<bullgard> [Maverick] pstree shows that init spawns the process seahorse and the process seahorse-daemon. Does the process seahorse-daemon run on all Ubuntu computers, or what program does generate the process seahorse-daemon?
<drc> works form me :)  you can do the same thing by editing the xchat.conf in your ~/.xchat2 folder
<gaelfx> craigbass1976: is that a windows game?
<craigbass1976> gaelfx, no, web based email client
<usr13> Anyone know how to get flashplayer to work? (On firefox 3.6.13)
<ruan> usr13: did you install it yet?
<Cali> ?
<usr13> ruan: Yes, several times.
<tyler_d> how do you get the core temp from terminal?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 :: How do I find out what is using port 8080 and kill it so i can get port 8080 free?
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, im so lost.... could you help me find a decent guide?im so bumdout...
<graytron> sudo netstat -tlp ?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: remove all flash plugins and then install flashplugin-nonfree
<graytron> actually sudo netstat -tlpn
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: I'd try ndisgtk
<docfxit> drc: That's great.  Thanks.  I'm looking for the folder now.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I tried that but will try again.
<ntr0py> user13: if u want the newest (beta) x64 version install from ppa repos: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<ActionParsnip> !info horde3 | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: horde3 (source: horde3): horde web application framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8+debian0-1 (maverick), package size 7524 kB, installed size 28672 kB
<usr13> alisalaah: localhost:8080  # In the browser to see what is going on.
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, any ideas on figuring how to run it?
<juk> alisalaah: netstat --inet -ap
<juk> alisalaah: netstat --inet -ap | grep 80
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: http://www.dalouche.com/wordpress/2006/01/19/horde3-and-imp4-howto-under-ubuntudebian/
<ntr0py>  usr13: if u want the newest (beta) x64 version install from ppa repos: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<usr13> alisalaah: netstat -pantu
<usr13> alisalaah: netstat -pantu |grep 8080
<gaelfx> could someone tell me what the name of the ppa is that I want to add: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<juk> usr13: nice :)
<needhelpplis> ActionParsnip, program manager says its already a newer version installed
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update   then install what you want
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: thank you very much :D
<ActionParsnip> needhelpplis: then use it with the windows driver for the device
<docfxit> drc:  I can't find the folder anyplace.
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: I got the thing to use with add-apt-repositor from the page, you can see it for yourself
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: its the same for ANY PPA you find
<drc> docfxit: open nautilus, CTRL H (to show the hidden, .FOO files), it should be there
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: I can't see it myself, cause it won't load here
<gaelfx> sorry, I guess I kind of used you as a VPN of sorts
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: oh i see
<Cali> i need some help with evolution
<Cali> for some reason
<Cali> it's collecting my email, and it's sending my email, but i can't receive any in my inbox
<Cali> ?
<gustavjoh1> Hi! Where can I find help if I bought  a software in Ubuntu and it failed to install?
<juk> gustavjoh1: in my nightmare
<gaelfx> gustavjoh1: hopefully where ever you bought it from, what software is it?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Still getting error: "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed".  Any other suggestions?
<gustavjoh1> Ubuntu software store (i'm not sure that's the english name for it)
<gustavjoh1> Illumination Software Creator
<gaelfx> aw, sheesh, they also don't have anything for maverick :S
<usr13> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IdleOne> gustavjoh1: what errors are you getting?
<lrb> tyler_d: try acpi -t
<Dr_Willis> ive not even noticed whats in the comercial part of the software center.
<Dr_Willis> I fear that someday it will get as cluttere3d with trivial $3 apps like my android market. :)
<gaelfx> gustavjoh1: http://radicalbreeze.com/
<Dulak> More choice is always better than less choice.  I say clutter it up!
<gaelfx> later folks
<fnordperfect> Hi! I've trouble resizing (growing) an ext4 filesystem. What is flex_bg flag, and is there a way to remove it?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I think I may have found the problem: Binary files /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so and /home/gayle/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so differ
<bullgard> I did not call the program seahorse. Why does exist the process seahorse-daemon?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu Software Center?
<tyler_d> lrb: no joy
<gustavjoh1> Well the the Ubuntu Software center tells me again and again when I try to install Illumination that it "uppdating cache"
<juk> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 645 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<usr13> ActionParsnip: And the date  2007-06-19 on /home/gayle/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so indicates that it is the one that is too old and is what is being used now.
<Zoxc> are there prebuilt gallium drivers with opengl es 2 support for ubuntu?
<gustavjoh1> And after a while a error message (that I'll soon post) said something like "can't download or reach server"
<berefeira> anyone use miredo? having trouble getting browser to use tunnel
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  seahorse is the keyring manager tool
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Yep, that was it.  I preplaced /home/gayle/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so and that fixed it.  SO, that tells us that if the file exists there, it will use it.  I should delete that file.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: good times :)
<blackshirt> kde
<blackshirt> :kde
<blackshirt> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<blackshirt> ubottu: kde
<docfxit> drc: I opened nautilus <ctrl> H and did a search for xchat.conf.  It not found.
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip: the password change didnt work, do you know how to turn off the login page in WinXP using the terminal
<juk> usr13: can you tell how did you fix flashplugin, just in case im going to do sins...
<Dr_Willis> docfxit:  if it exists it would be in the .xchat directory i belive
<WeThePeople> ActionParsnip: i would like to auto login
<basy> My network adapter disappear form kernel, [ifconfig print only "lo" interface] What should i supose to do ? All happens after last update
<Dr_Willis> basy:  what sort of network card?
<coraxx> hey all.  Here is a good question .... if you have some raw text you wish to print in Ubuntu (or really to convert to PostScript or PDF) ... and the text has about 160 chars. per line ....how does one do that from the command line (or otherwise) ?
<drc> docfxit: is a .xchat folder there (in your home directory)?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I also have it in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/  (I wonder if it belongs there too?)  (I have deleted it from /home/gayle/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so and all still works fine, so I think that was a step in the right direction.)
<drc> docfxit: er... .xchat2 folder
<gustavjoh1> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571218/
<basy> Dr_Willis: normal NIC was eth0 befor
<ntr0py> usr13: try "env XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox" to start firefox
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: not sure, try asking in ##windows
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 :: How do I find out what is using port 8080 and kill it so i can get port 8080 free?
<Dr_Willis> basy:  check dmesg command see if any error messages show up. You may want to try rebooting and using an older kernel.
<alisalaah> oh sorry
<alisalaah> was answered my internets a bit buggy
<basy> <Dr_Willis: thanks
<usr13> ActionParsnip: ntr0py Since the date on that file is today's date, that probably indicates that it is supposed to be there.
<nikhil_> alisalaah: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-display-open-ports-owner.html
<docfxit> drc:  maybe I don't have the correct version of xchat.  The last version I had I was able to change the color of my user name by changing #30
<docfxit> drc: the only folder I have in home is ubuntu.
<pheonixman> i have a written a code but while compiling it in gcc it gives me error of "undefined reference"
<pheonixman> can somebody help me
<IdleOne> gustavjoh1: seems that site does not think you have access to the repository. how long ago did you buy the app?
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: I know that.But this does not answer the question which I have put.
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: i'd ask in #c++
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, yup
<usr13> ntr0py: "env XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox"  didn't seem to report anything.  Was it supposed to?
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: or ##programming
<gustavjoh1> IdleOne: About half an hour
<ntr0py> usr13: my chromium dev did work with the newest x64 beta, but since you asked i tried and ff flash had no display on my box, starting via "env XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox" solved it (its a compiz related issue it seams... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10317206
<IdleOne> gustavjoh1: have you tried closing Software Center and opening it again?
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: also, what does it do please
<drc> docfxit: Now I'm confused...is there something peculiar about your setup or installation I don't know about?
<asif> how can i install .exe file
<IdleOne> asif: with WINE
<juk> crappy flash meesed up all over /usr/lib + /etc with symlinks
<IdleOne> asif: what are you trying to install?
<brontoeee> asif, if you have wine installed then basically double-click should do
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis: is it ok if i pm you
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: it sets a temp environment with that variable and then launches ff
<asif> internet download manager (idm)
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: cool, but what does the variable achieve?
<usr13> ntr0py: My problem was that there was an old version of libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  i baby sitting.. so ima have to vanish at any time
<docfxit> drc: I found it in /home/ubuntu/.xchat2 but I don't have a file called xchat.conf
<ActionParsnip> asif: there are loads of download managers for linux....
<asif> such as.....
<ActionParsnip> asif: uget, jdownloader
<Dr_Willis> docfxit:  thers proberly some save settings feature in the client tha tmay make one. or it just uses defauilts if that file dosent exist
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: Dunno just found it there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658439
<ActionParsnip> asif: fatrat
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: good enough :)
<juk> it was just one stupid .so how comes so many symlinks
<coraxx> hey all.  Here is a good question .... if you have some raw text you wish to print in Ubuntu (or really to convert to PostScript or PDF) ... and the text has about 160 chars. per line ....how does one do that from the command line (or otherwise) ?
<ActionParsnip> asif: gwget
<asif> after re-start computer or log off doesn't resume downloads i've tried many download manager
<gustavjoh1> IdleOne, tried restarting my computer as well and that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> asif: multiget, kget, tucan
<sipior> coraxx: check out "enscript"
<docfxit> drc:  Yes there is.  I'm running this from a thumb drive.  Maybe that would make a difference.
<coraxx> sipior: thanx ...I'll do that right now ;-)
<IdleOne> gustavjoh1: you may need to either contact the vendor of that Software (the company that makes it) or Canonical you can get contact info on www.canonical.com for the latter.
<drc> docfxit: er...silly me, ~ is YOUR home directory (/home/drc for me) not /home (I take it your login is ubuntu)
<IdleOne> gustavjoh1: first open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<asif> after log on or re-start computer automatically remove incompleted downloads why?
<docfxit> That could be.  I haven't logged in.
<gustavjoh1> IdleOne: Thanks for all help, I will try aging tomorrow and if that doesn't work I will get in contact whit either Canonical or Radicalbreeze, again thanks!
<usr13> ActionParsnip: ntr0py:  It is also important to note that this system is pretty old, been upgraded for years, probably from Ubuntu 6.??  So and earlier install of flasplugin-nonfree probably just placed the file in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ (and it's not done that way anymore)
<rspace> df -h says 280 gigs are used, yet when I cd / and df -ch --max-depth=1 I can only find 29 gigs in use. How can I find the missing gigs?
<docfxit> How can I change the color of the entry when my user is in the text?
<IdleOne> gustavjoh1: welcome. I am thinking the site may just be down for updates or something and it will work later.
<Dr_Willis> docfxit:  in what text?
<ntr0py> usr13: is it x86 or x64 arch?
 * juk pioner customers
<berefeira> !miredo
<docfxit> Dr_Willis, When you include my user name I'd like to see the "docfxit: in what text?" in a different color.
<basy> <Dr_Willis: i check dmesg, and there are some lines with "eth0" and its driver, but no error there, i looks as eth0 is loaded. ifconfig still shows only "lo" interface
<Dr_Willis> docfxit:  check youe irc clkient settings
<lowbob> hi!  is it normal that, when i install programs in terminal, the download stops for a minute then resumes some seconds then stops for some minutes.......???
<Dr_Willis> lowbob:  it would depend on your connection/speeds.. i dont se ethat issue here
 * juk pioneer customers are sweet
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: Section 5.3 here: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/RELNOTES5.html
<docfxit> Dr_Willis, I did.  In the last version of xchat I could change color #30.  This version doesn't have the numbers by the colors.
<docfxit> Dr_Willis, I think I need to figure out how to upgrade this version.
<lowbob> @dr. willis: it takes ages to install bigger programs like kde etc. my connection is only 660kb/sec but VERY stable
<brontoeee> what would be an mp4 cutter with preview? avidemux behaves...
<Dr_Willis> lowbob:  isps can have issues.. or the ubuntu servers.. hard to tell.
<Dr_Willis> lowbob:  try downloaing an iso from somwerhe with wget.
<rspace> Does anyone know how I would find where my disk space is being used, it says I have used 280 GB in df, but when I use du to try and FIND the files/directories using so much space, I cannot find them. du -ch / gives me only 29G
<Dr_Willis> docfxit:  thers xchat and then theres xchat-gnome. the -gnome version is lacking a lot of features
<bastidrazor> lowbob: or change your mirror.. System > Administration > Software Sources
<Asad2005> I am having problem browsing. getting the following error "Access Denied (policy_denied)"
<lowbob> Dr_Willis: i thought its the fault of the linux servers but i wasnt shure, my located server is austria
<Asad2005> I tired googling but all links will lead to same error
<docfxit> Dr_Willis, That's my problem.  I have xchat-gnome.
<Dr_Willis> docfxit:  most people HATE xchat-gnome
<iksik> hello
<sipior> rspace: might be helpful if you pastebinned the output of those two commands.
<iksik> is anyone using a powercom imperial ups with ubuntu?
<docfxit> Dr_Willis,  I'm in the same boat.
<tjc_> hi all!i have a proble with youtube videos!they dont load!and i cant watch them!
<docfxit> Dr_Willis, How can get the other version?
<basy> networking is not working after last update :( i check dmesg, and there are some lines with "eth0" and its driver, but no error there, i looks as eth0 is loaded. ifconfig still shows only "lo" interface ?? Network management (GUI) is disabled .. what to do ?
<rspace> sipior: Doing, one sec
<Guest14986> test
<docfxit> Dr_Willis,  I found it.  I'll be right back.
<Guest14986> sorry guys, first time using IRC.
<rspace> http://pastebin.com/eyyUn8eJ <--- df -h shows 280 GB used, du -ch shows only 21G used. Help appreciated.
<rspace> 250 gb used rather, but I can only find 20 gigs of it with du
<rspace> so there is 200+ gigs of space somewhere on my disk I cannot find.
<asif> how can i use wired & dsl network together?how?
<brontoeee> rspace, sudo find / -type f -size +100000k
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis: see pm
<anfegame> hello guys! i am having a problem! when i am playing a game it seems like it wont register a third imput!!
<tjc_>  hi all!i have a proble with youtube videos!they dont load!and i cant watch them!
<rspace> brontoeee: The files it finds are mysql-bin files in /var/log/mysql -- which is accounted for in the 20 GB
<brontoeee> rspace, and http://risto.kurppa.fi/blog/2008/10/disk-space-analyzers/
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  for xp questions see #windows
<sipior> rspace: try running the "du | sort -nr", preferably on each of the top-level directories individually.
<drc> Dr_Willis: Thanks, docfixit was really begining to confuse me...never thought about GNOME-xchat (hate it)
<Dr_Willis> drc:  ive never seen anyone that likes it
<anfegame> can anyone help me with this!!
<anfegame> pls
<rspace> sipior: Didn't help.
<brontoeee> rspace, what would df -h return?
<sipior> rspace: but what was the output?
<rspace> brontoeee: df -h is in my pastebin, it says I have used 250 of 280 gb
<asif> i want to use Wired & DSL network together-how?
<rspace> sipior: The output was a lot of lines of files scrolling very fast
<rspace> sipior: I used head to see the top most, and it was already accounted for
<sipior> rspace: that's a good sign.
<rspace> in short, using du, I cannot find any files that I do not already know exist. Yet somehow, there are 250+ ! gigabytes! that are somewhere on the disk, that I cannot find
<brontoeee> rspace, hmm, right, i do remember i had a case of borken trashcan once, but the files were found with find, so that was the solution...
<bencc> is it possible to mount skydrive in ubuntu?
<rspace> when I do find or du, I do sometimes see a line that looks like this: find: /proc/13731/task/13731/fdinfo/5: No such file or directory
<sipior> rspace: can you show the summaries of du on each of the top-level directories?
<rspace> I am not sure if that matters
<Linda> hi,when I run GNU sound editor mi computer restar
<Linda> brings me to the log in screen
<juk> ok, this flash issue is gonna sabotage ubuntu, for sure guys, be ready
<asif> i want to use Wired & DSL network together-how?
<rspace> sipior: just "du" ?
<c-unit> can somebody please tell me how to enable alsa mixer in conky without having to install it from the package manager please
<Dr_Willis> rspace:  thers scripts/cli and gui tools to show whats using space.. if you want to hit google.. i dont use them much.
<sipior> rspace: or "du -s"
<Dr_Willis> c-unit:  clarify what you mean.
<rspace> sipior: Ok I just did that for all high level dirs, nothing abnormal. Everything is consistent with what I would have if in fact 20ish gigs of space were really used.
<bullgard> asif: You better specify more precisely what do you mean by "together". Note: A DSL network is a wired network.
<fjmatt> Hello all..
<fjmatt> I've got a real simple question... can somebody help me?
<AbhijiT> fjmatt, ask
<Dr_Willis> fjmatt:  state the problem
<sipior> rspace: you might consider booting from a livecd or the like, and running fsck on the device in question.
<asif> i want to use Wired & DSL network together-how?
<asif> i want to use Wired & DSL network together-how?
<Linda> can some one explain to me why when i run GNU sound editor my computer restart
<fjmatt> I'm trying to run an ubuntu 10.10 livecd, and I can't figure out the login and password.
<asif> i want to use Wired & DSL network together-how?
<FloodBot1> asif: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard> Why does seajorse need a running process?
<c-unit> when i install conky-all from the package manager it enables alsa mixer, but not the audacious support, ans i want both so i tried compiling it enabling audacious and alsa but when i run conky it gives me the error that thers no dev/mixer
<bullgard> Why does seahorse need a running process?
<Dr_Willis> fjmatt:  it should auto login. or use 'ubuntu' and just hit return for the pass.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  thats the name of the keyring manager tools i belive
<fjmatt> OK, that one worked... thank you Willis.
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: What is the name of the keyring manager tools?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  err..'seahorse' is the name of the gui to the keyring manager
<Dr_Willis> try running 'seahorse' from the clo
<Dr_Willis> cli
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: This does not answer the question which I have put.
<g_0_0> !flash | tjc
<ubottu> tjc: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bastidrazor> bullgard: seahorse handles the saved passwords on your box. seahorse-daemon would need to be running this to work
<o67pc> Galera
<g_0_0> tjc_, you need to install flash to watch youtube videos, ctrl alt t - then in terminal type -> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usr13> Has network-manager been deprecated?
<o67pc> Eu to tendo um problema com o mono aqui
<bullgard> bastidrazor: Why is there a need to use a running process to accomplish this simple task?
<Pici> !br | o67pc
<ubottu> o67pc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<juk> hey, im a nice guy now, all what i needed is to put /usr/lib/chromium-browser/libgcflashplayer.so from mozilla's one, we cool :)
<AbhijiT> juk, :D
<bastidrazor> bullgard: a process needs to run for any task. is it really an issue?
<Pici> bullgard: Because I believe that it also acts as an ssh-agent
<juk> im not going to teract
<bullgard> !NetworkManager | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<bullgard> bastidrazor: No. Most tasks do not need an always running process.
<usr13> Has network-manager been deprecated?  Reson I asked, I did a 10.04 install for a girl a few weeks ago and found that it was not staying connected to the cable modem and so I had her install wicd and it seems to stay connected just fine now.
<maco> usr13: no, its not
<maco> usr13: if it was deprecated it wouldnt be installed by default
<bullgard> Pici: Ah! I will need to think longer about your answer. --  Thank you.
<IdleOne> usr13: no it isn't deprecated. sometimes it doesn't do what we expect it to though.
<usr13> bullgard: Thanks for that.  I was thinking that networkmanager was for wired and wireless ... 'er well I guess it may have changed.
<maco> usr13: it is for wired as well
<maco> usr13: that factoid should probably be changed, but i think it was just comparing NM to using /etc/network/interfaces
<Over-Life> (Helloà
<Over-Life> )*
<usr13> maco IdleOne well, wicd seems to work fine, so...
<maco> usr13: then go with it
<usr13> maco: I did.  (As I just said)
<Dr_Willis> exit
<pilas> ok... stupid question... im usin mIRC and cant get the peter has joined... peter has quit messages...
<pilas> out... they are annoying...
<lcb> Hi. is it possible to install Natty (from usb) without removing previous /home and other user directories/files? (after upgrading from 10.10 most of important services failed (network, desktop etc).
<khamer> I've changed my root shell to something invalid; any ideas on how to fix it? I don't have access to sudo, though I do have the root pw and access to su
<Bsims> I am having trouble with usb devices in kde... its autolaunching the gnome apps even though I told the device manager widget not to... I deleted .kde and that solves it, but then I can not arrange my icons on the taskbar the way I would like
<khamer> (I did a chsh -s bash and didn't realize on ubuntu you need to put the full path to bash)
<WeThePeople> sacarlson, you here
<scarface> There is a "Search for Files" option under Places menu.  It lets you search for files that "Contains the text" that you specify, but the search isn't case-sensitive.  Is there a way to do a case-sensitive text search from this dialog?
<CrystalLinux> I have a problem with ubuntu, when I have 2 windows open it throws me out.
<niles> CrystalLinux: how so
<niles> what happends to your windows
<bullgard> CrystalLinux: You better describe more precisely what happens on your computer in order that people can help you here in this xhannel.
<CrystalLinux> say I open XChat, then I open Firefox and I can't click anywhere.
<pilas> I also have a problem with ubuntu: it doesnt cook, clean the house or iron my clothes... I want my money back... (Thanks for the advice, I will be back)
<khamer> Is there a way to call sudo as a different user? as in, sudo from useraccount foo specifying username bar and the password for bar?
<niles> xserver problem? do you think?
<niles> khamer: gksudo
<khamer> niles, its not a gui box
<niles> hmmmm
<brontoeee> khamer, su bar and then sudo ?
<niles> khamer: I do not know, sorry
<khamer> brontoeee, bar = root and I accidentally set root's shell to 'bash' instead of '/bin/bash' and I'm trying to fix it
<LetsGo67> Hello!  I cannot render higher than 240p in PiTiVi.  Can someone help me, please?
<khamer> brontoeee, I was hoping I could do something like 'sudo -U root vim /etc/passwd' or such
<Somon> what is the best download manager?
<juk> !brainstorm | scarface:
<ubottu> scarface:: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<brontoeee> Somon, wget
<sipior> khamer: why not just "sudo vim /etc/passwd"?
<khamer> sipior, because the user accounts don't have access to sudo; only su
<sipior> khamer: that's unfortunate.
<Brisperkele> my friend typed "sudo apt-get install ekiga", his command line said this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SBNBQmkW and froze, now when he tries to reboot it only tells something about "usb G15 blahblah" and it wont boot, what should we do?
<bullgard> Pici: No, I cannot accept your anwer. At the same time there is aprocess ssh-agent and a process sshd running.
<sipior> khamer: bring the system down to single user mode and fix the file.
<bullgard> +s
<niles> khamer: did you set this in .bash_profile of something like that?
<khamer> sipior, its a remote server...
<niles> where is this set
<claw> hey there my mouse does not work anymore (on a other maschine it works fine) got the following error in the syslog : Hub 2-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port2 disabeled
<khamer> niles, no, I did chsh -s bash, because on other OSs chsh doesn't take a full path to the shell
<claw> what can i do ?
<sipior> khamer: well, isn't this your lucky day?
<sipior> khamer: (i'm having a rather similar one...)
<Somon> when i restart my computer then automatically remove incompleted downloads-why please help me.........
<niles> khamer: i do not know what chsh does so I am of no help here
<khamer> sipior, I was hoping su -s /bin/bash would work, but it doesn't....
<llutz> bullgard: sorry for very late response, if you're still interested: nmap -sP <network>      where network is like "192.168.1.0/24"   if you use 192.168.1.xxx ip-range with netmask 255.255.255.0
<khamer> niles, chsh just changes the shell, I think it's a glorified /etc/passwd editor
<bullgard> Brisperkele: 1.) cite the complete error message here. 2.) Google for the precise error message in Launchpad.
<slb_> hi all
<LetsGo67> Hello! I cannot render higher than 240p in PiTiVi. Can someone help me, please?
<khamer> I need to edit /etc/passwd with root not having a valid shell...
<tomasm-> what's a standard and easy to install (zero setup?) pop/imap server for ubuntu?
<slb_> ubuntu 10.10 here, wondering what's new and exciting in ubuntu?
<Roasted> I want to check the MD5 of an ISO I downloaded. How do I check it?
<Somon> how can i install vlc from vlc.tar.gz?
<AbhijiT> slb_, name and version
<guntbert> tomasm-: mail servers are never zero setup
<bullgard> llutz: Yes indeed: I tried it in the mean time,  and it works great. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<kevin_> Somon: try make
<sipior> khamer: does "su -m" work?
<slb_> 10.10 Maverick
<tomasm-> guntbert, i just want something i can install quickly to read my mail
<AbhijiT> aaaah
<Brisperkele> my friend typed "sudo apt-get install ekiga", his command line said this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SBNBQmkW and froze, now when he tries to reboot it only tells something about "sata link down, no init found try passing= init bootarg" and it wont boot, what should we do?
 * AbhijiT 's joke wasted
<LetsGo67> Hello again! I cannot render higher than 240p in PiTiVi. Can someone help me, please?
<khamer> sipior, no, it doesn't, still get a "Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory"
<khamer> sipior, hm, I wonder if I cd bin?
<guntbert> tomasm-: you don't need a mail server to get/read your mail, a mail client is enough
<khamer> sipior, AH HA
<sipior> khamer: might be worth a try.
<defsum> Hi all, need help getting direct Gigabit Ethernet connection between Ubuntu 10.10 PC <-> Macbook (late 2007). Both are set to manual ip (192.168.2.1-2), both supports gigabit, cat.5e cable. Connection working well, but e.g. transmitting movie speed ~260Mbps max, which is too slow.
<khamer> sipior, VICTORY IS MINE
<sipior> khamer: i guess that's good, then
<brontoeee> tomasm-, reading mail and being a mail provider are two things
<llutz> bullgard: but even that won't find hosts filtering ICMP. afaik there is no perfect solution to find all hosts in a network except using special switches or other expensive hardware
<tomasm-> guntbert, brontoeee , no i mean serving mail from my new ubuntu server
<slb_> Brisperkele, not an expert but looks line either a permissions problem or a input/output (cannot read files) error
<drc> Roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Somon>  how can i install vlc from vlc.tar.gz?please help me.....
<LetsGo67> Hello ladies and gentlemen! I cannot render higher than 240p in PiTiVi. Can someone help me, please?
<defsum> Ubuntu > ethtool eth0 shows: Speed 1000MB/s; Macbook Network utility manually set to 1000baseT
<gohan> Roasted: md5sum file.iso
<Roasted> got it.
<guntbert> tomasm-: please join me in #ubuntu-server, the place is more quiet
<Brisperkele> my friend typed "sudo apt-get install ekiga", his command line said this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SBNBQmkW and froze, now when he tries to reboot it only tells something about "sata link down, no init found try passing= init bootarg" and it wont boot, what should we do?
<Roasted> thanks drc, gohan
<Roasted> For some reason I can't boot Kubuntu 10.10 on this Optiplex 740. I used CD, USB, MD5's match, etc.
<khamer> sipior, that was lucky :P
<khamer> sipior, thanks for the thoughts
<Roasted> These Optiplex 740's are such brats.
<Brisperkele> my friend typed "sudo apt-get install ekiga", his command line said this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SBNBQmkW and froze, now when he tries to reboot it only tells something about "sata link down, no init found try passing= init bootarg" and it wont boot, what should we do?
<LetsGo67> Hello professional Ubuntu users!  I have a very important announcement to make.  I cannot render higher than 240p in PiTiVi. Can someone help me, please?
<sipior> khamer: sure. i'm curious why -m didn't work, as it is supposed to launch your own login shell (instead of the target's). still, glad you've got it fixed.
<bullgard> Brisperkele: Your package system is not in order. First try to run update-manager until it does not throw any error. Then try again installing Empathy.
<drc> Roasted: gohan had the short answer, but knowing you a bit, I thought you'd also want the long answer too
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, i'd use something like kdenlive instead
<ruan> [ if exist file.dat (rm file.dat) ] what am i doing wrong? sh script
<juk> LetsGo67: im flatered!
<bullgard> Brisperkele: Your package system is not in order. First try to run update-manager until it does not throw any error. Then try again installing Ekiga.
<Brisperkele> bullgard but the whole system wont boot
<Roasted> drc, I actually googled it and beat both of ya to the chase by a matter of nanoseconds. Xchat flashed up when I had received the MD5 ont he ISO. Guess I jumped the gun and asked too soon. :P
<LetsGo67> Brontoeee: I already started all my hard work using PiTiVi.  It will only export 240p Theora.
<khamer> sipior, I think that su does a check to make sure that the target's shell is valid (probably executable) so that when someone sets a shell to /dev/null or such it blocks su
<LetsGo67> juk: Glad you feel that way.  :)
<chrispercol2> hi, how do I boot into console, not gui in 10.10? thanks
<bullgard> !boot | Brisperkele
<ubottu> Brisperkele: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<khamer> sipior, I think I'm just lucky that I set it to a relative path so I could trick it into working :P
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, that was a silly decision on your part, always check entire video workflow on small sample set
<slb_> Brisperkele, i would start from scratch and reinstall
<drc> Roasted: OK, next time I'll just say RTFM, it's faster :)
<sipior> khamer: yes, an errant slash or whatever would've been a lot harder to deal with...
<Brisperkele> slb_ okay, is there a way to test the hard drive from a live-usb or something?
<Roasted> drc, I assume if I CD into the directory of /media/KubuntuCDIBurned and run md5sum I'd get the MD5 of that disc?
<Brisperkele> I mean to check that here are no hardware problems
<khamer> sipior, for sure
<Roasted> drc, or can I only get the MD5 after burning it? I remember K3B showing me the MD5 in the log after a burn sesison
<LetsGo67> Brontoeee: Well that's how Ubuntu works, isn't it?
<sriram> finger #sriram
<sipior> khamer: ah, i misread the man page. if the target's shell is "unusual", it will refuse to run (even though that's not the shell it would invoke anyway)
<sriram> finger sriram
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, huh?
<Roasted> drc, it's just sitting here with a flashing cursor after running md5sum within the CD dir, that's why I'm like, uhh?
<ruan> [ if exist "file.dat" rm file.dat ] what am i doing wrong? sh script
<slb_> Brisperkele, just try and install and if it works, hard drive must be ok, youc could also open computer and check cables
<alisalaah> What is the correct way to uninstall a program I installed via an SH script (springsource tools STS, eclipse build)
<juk> LetsGo67: did you try mencoder or ffmpeg?
<Brisperkele> well thats a shit advice, I mean if the hard drive has faulty sectors or something and it happens again, it doesnt really serve as a computer for him now does it?
<khamer> sipior, haha, "unusual"
<LetsGo67> juk: How do I do that?
<LetsGo67> Brontoeee: Glitchy apps.
<khamer> sipior, horray for the server being not broken
<slb_> Brisperkele, it is also free advice, if you have better, then you don't need me
<sipior> khamer: indeed
<bullgard> llutz: In my (rather simple) case it worked. --  What do you mean by "special switches"? Hardware or software switches?
<llutz> alisalaah: check the isntall-script for an "uninstall" option or check what it does when installing and revert it
<guntbert> !language | Brisperkele
<ubottu> Brisperkele: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Brisperkele> slb_ true, shit advice is shit
<ruan> does anyone here know basic sh scripting?
<guntbert> Brisperkele: mind your language please
<juk> LetsGo67: you were you cant output more that 256p in pitivi?
<Brisperkele> shit shit shit
<llutz> bullgard: manageable switches often have functions to list all connected hosts
<LetsGo67> juk: Only the 240p setting works.  Anything smaller or larger or non-Theroa refuses to work.
<ruan> if exist "file.dat" rm file.dat         what am i doing wrong?
<bullgard> ruan: There is an IRC channel #bash.
<ruan> alright, but this is extremely basic
<cftygv> hey
<Pici> ruan: So that makes it even more on-topic for that channel.
<Pici> ruan: They are very helpful there.
<bullgard> llutz: Yes. Thank you for explaining.
<noecc> Does pinning php to 5.2 have any effect on future apache (mod-php) updates,
<ruan> yeah but its the most basic and simple script ever
<Josef_B> hi all .. i want to control my ubuntu machine from a windows computer .. what is a good tools / app ?
<Pici> ruan: There are many things wrong with that script, they have links that can get you more accquanted with scripting.
<adamthehack> hi all
<mehmann> can i install ubuntu 11.04 with  LUKS from the alternate cd ?
<Roasted> Is there a command I can run in Linux to see if my processor is 64 bit? Or to see whether I have 32/64 bit Linux installed?
<obiyoda> I"ve installed a new 8.04 lts server but it doesn't have a crontab command where would I get that from I can't find it in the repos
<LetsGo67> Oh please help people this is overwhelming and 240p is way too small when I was filming in 720p it's not fair that Linux does not have great and wonderful and noble movie editing software such as Windows Movie Maker it is really not fair that the rich steal from the poor it makes me want to cry because I got these two 720p HD video cameras as gifts and I want to use them and I am just getting started but it does not work with PiTiVi so please
<LetsGo67> help me make it work with PiTiVi.
<IdleOne> !11.04 | mehmann
<ubottu> mehmann: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, framework i guess, melt is not performing well
<mehmann> ill go there
<LetsGo67> Can people read my comment please?
<bullgard> Josef_B: Try TeamViewer.
<xil1> hi
<juk> !openvideoeditor | LetsGo67
<juk> oops
<juk> !info openvideoeditor
<ubottu> Package openvideoeditor does not exist in maverick
<LetsGo67> Juk: I already started all my hard work in PiTiVi.  :(
<Pici> Roasted: uname -m will show your architecture, /proc/cpuinfo show information about your processor itself, but I'm not sure what there can be used to tell what arch it is capable of.
<obiyoda> ahh shoot don't have the cron package that was easy never mind
<Roasted> Pici, i686 is 64 bit right
<viddy> no :i
<Pici> Roasted: No.
<IdleOne> Roasted: no
<Roasted> oh
<Roasted> I thought it was.
<viddy> x86_64
<Roasted> is it 32 bit or am I totally off?
<LetsGo67> Oh no my comment is going away!  No one will be able to read it!
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<juk> !info openmovieeditor | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: openmovieeditor (source: openmovieeditor): a simple non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20080102-2.3build1 (maverick), package size 331 kB, installed size 868 kB
<patrunjel> hi everywone, sorry for not being in the topic of the channel, but do you know any channel on algorithms? I have a Backtracking-related question :)
<mbeierl> Josef_B: there is also the built in gnome desktop sharing which uses VNC.  You would run VNC on the windows side to connect to the ubuntu box.  Look under system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<c0nsense> hello! how can i get percentage from use from CPU, Memory and Network using terminal, without X ... just % example: 40%CPU 70% memory 10%network..
<AzizLight> does anybody know where does moc stores its default config file please?
<LetsGo67> Juk: I can't afford to restart my work!
<c0nsense> any ideas?
<Roasted> I'm trying to troubleshoot why I can't install Kubuntu 10.10 on this desktop. It locks up, yet all of my MD5's and disc checks match, with both CD and USB. This desktop has Ubuntu on it. So I began to wonder if I have 32b Ubuntu on here and the system doesn't support 64 bit. (The Kubuntu I have is 64bit)
<juk> LetsGo67: ah
<juk> LetsGo67: ok, im not sure how you doing it
<xil> does anyone know how Ubuntu handles wireless drivers? On Ubuntu my wireless card works just fine out of the box, but I'm on Arch now and I'm having problems. I'd like to install whatever driver Ubuntu uses
<kevin_> LetsGo67: what's wrong with PiTiVi
<LetsGo67> kevin_ Only exports 240p Theora.
<juk> LetsGo67: i happend once converted flv chunks into avi
<c0nsense> hello! how can i get percentage from use from CPU, Memory and Network using terminal, without X ... just % example: 40%CPU 70% memory 10%network..
<juk> LetsGo67: can you perhaps pastebin the error message?
<MagicJ> I have a computer in a public area and want to "lock down" the desktop.  I tried setting it and the icons therein to 511 and even 111 assuming that this would give me what I wanted.  It sort of is, BUT, right click still allows the icons to be edited.  How do I lock this down
<sacarlson> Roasted: it's a safer bet to try the 32bit version
<LetsGo67> juk: Freezes.
<nitroxidus> Hi. I wish to do Dual Monitor on Dual Workspace.How do i do that, I searched google. :)
<LetsGo67> juk: I can click cancel.
<docfxit> How can I empty the trash in Ubuntu?
<juk> LetsGo67: what are you doing?
<usr13> what is the application for changing themes
<usr13> ?
<wedwo-> Roasted, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags and if you have a flag "lm" then you have a 64bit cpu
<juk> !trash | docfxit
<ubottu> docfxit: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<nitroxidus> i have hd 5850
<usr13> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<c0nsense> PLEASE!!
<c0nsense> hello! how can i get percentage from use from CPU, Memory and Network using terminal, without X ... just % example: 40%CPU 70% memory 10%network..
<sacarlson> xil: it's open source it's in the kernel and also in the wpasuplicant
<kevin_> LetsGo67: PiTiVi shows it can export 720p
<sipior> c0nsense: look, if no one is answering your question, just repeat it every ten minutes or so, preferably without drama.
<Pici> wedwo-: thanks. /me notes
<LetsGo67> kevin_ I will pastebin error.
<nitroxidus> Hi. I wish to do Dual Monitor on Dual Workspace.How do i do that, I have hd 5850. :)
<t_boz> español??
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | t_boz
<ubottu> t_boz: please see above
<Dr_Willis> nitroxidus:  clarify what you mean.
<sacarlson> c0nsense: one application for mem and cpu usage is called top
<nitroxidus> one monitor in one workspace the second one on the second workspace
<Dr_Willis> htop is nicer then top in ways. :)
<Dr_Willis> nitroxidus:  work spaces dont work that way.
<nitroxidus> crap
<LetsGo67> kevin_ juk ubottu brontoeee http://pastebin.com/z1TpgBb6
<nitroxidus> u sure
<Dr_Willis> nitroxidus:  you could pin an app to be on 'all' workspaces so its always on monitor 2 if you wanted
<nitroxidus> i could use compiy wall fucnstopn
<Asad2005> what application to see my facebook message that i follow or like
<c0nsense> sacarlson: just show cpu %
<Roasted> wedwo-, I have "lm" listed within a LONG list of other things.
<c0nsense> sacarlson: no memory.
<IdleOne> Asad2005: gwibber
<usr13> !changetheme
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Roasted> wedwo-, fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce blah blah blah blah blah lm blah blah blah blah cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy etc....
<nitroxidus> does xineram help in that problem
<Roasted> wedwo-, is that 64b?
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, please dont pitivi me, i said KDENLIVE , lol
<mareksp> ehlo
<sacarlson> c0nsense: no it has mem and cpu you must not read well
<wedwo-> Roasted, then your cpu is 64bit
<guillermo> hello everybody.
<krycek> hi, is there anyone here playing Wow on linux? - Ubuntu maverick 10.10 ? i need tips to improve the fps. thanks
<Roasted> wedwo-, then I wonder why this dang system won't boot kubuntu but itll boot ubuntu....
<Dr_Willis> nitroxidus:  xinerama lets you have 2 monitors  showing one very wide (or tall) desktop. thats  not  really related to the workspaces.
<Roasted> wedwo-, I thought for sure it had to be a 32b vs 64b thing, since ubuntu on it is 32 and the kubuntu I have is 64
<LetsGo67> brontoeee: The work is saved in PiTiVi format.
<bullgard> !language | bremner
<ubottu> bremner: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nitroxidus> so it catn be done
<nitroxidus> cant
<mareksp> i need help, i have additional hdd now, but there is XP installed. can i resize NTFS part without data loss or have to defragment it first?
<nitroxidus> like there is no waz
<krycek> hi, is there anyone here playing Wow on linux? - Ubuntu maverick 10.10 ? i need tips to improve the fps. thanks
<nitroxidus> to do it
<Dr_Willis> nitroxidus:  workspaces dont work that way.. but you never said what you are actually trying to do..
<nitroxidus> hmm
<Dr_Willis> nitroxidus:  you can have a seperate X display for each monitor. then they are indipendant.
<nitroxidus> how do i do that
<IdleOne> mareksp: defrag it first
<drc> LetsGo67: you might try #pitivi
<wedwo-> Roasted, it may be something simple like vga, but I'm no good at troubleshooting that stuff. Press F2 or F3 before booting to get alternative boot options
<LetsGo67> ONLY LE PHOQUE RENDERS IN 240P!
<Guest72307> I'm trying to navigate with root privileges using nautilus, but i wish i could make this easy, with a symbolic link in the desktop. I'm trying to link mi XAMPP folder.
<mareksp> thanks
<trufoi> hi
<mareksp> will it prevent ANY data loss?
<trufoi> i installed once vim manually on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Guest72307:   link it where?
<Dr_Willis> Guest72307:  and from where..
<trufoi> but now i want to install it from the ubuntu repositories
<nitroxidus> tutorial
<nitroxidus> and son on
<trufoi> how can i remove the manual installed version of vim?
<nitroxidus> so on
<IdleOne> mareksp: can't hurt and you may want to backup any important data to make sure
<docfxit> juk, I tried entering !trash in terminal and it couldn't find it.  What do I do with that?
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, check what format is that and see if you can render that with something else...
<LetsGo67> ONLY IN 240P when my Flip Video records in 720p!
<LetsGo67> Brontoeee: Theora.
<juk> LetsGo67: pastebin: lsb-release -a
<juk> docfxit: nice :)
<Dr_Willis> trufoi:  if by manual, you mean by compiling the source, you could try 'sudo make uninstall' in the source directory
<IdleOne> mareksp: usually all goes off without a hitch but if you are concerned I suggest backups.
<wedwo-> Roasted, I have a monitor that would only let me install 10.10 if I used vga=263 as a boot option
<Dr_Willis> docfxit:  !STUFF in here are bot triggers.
<sacarlson> c0nsense: as seen here:  23183 sacarlso  20   0  710m 568m 500m S   31 30.2  82:53.48 VirtualBox , that shows that virtualbox is using 30.2% of my mem
<Guest72307> @Dr_Willis: in the deslkop, i wish a link to my XAMPP working folder, with priviledges, so i could create new folder there.
<trufoi> Dr_Willis: ok i'll give a try
<mareksp> that's impossible for me - no space for backup, but thanks 4 everything anyways :)
<trufoi> thanks
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, no, check the project file, kdenlive is making melt xml for example
<Roasted> wedwo-, hmm, thats strange
<Roasted> wedwo-, these optiplex 740s have given me so much trouble over the years
<docfxit> ubottu, I tried finding trash in ~/.local/share and I couldn't find it.  I'm running 10.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LetsGo67> brontoeee: Command not found.
<Roasted> wedwo-, for example, I have to install BIOS 1.1.8 for PXE boot to work. 2.1.9 or any of the dozens of later versions fail tow ork.
<Dr_Willis> Guest72307:   the link will have the same permissions as the original. your user can drag/drop a directory to their desktop to make a link there. click, drag, hold down alt key. make link... (i think)
<LetsGo67> Brontoeee: It is the PiTiVi format.
<sipior> mareksp: if you're worried about data loss from resizing, why wouldn't you have backups? you're worried, but not enough to protect yourself in any way?
<docfxit> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<drc> docfxit: you just want to empty the Trash Can?  Did you try right clicking on it?
<sacarlson> c0nsense: for netwoking there is something similar called htop
<Guest72307> Dr_Willis:  sure, the link is the easiest part. But i cannot create folder inside the one related. So... the folder has no permissions?
<c0nsense> lol
<usr13> What is the name of the application to change desktop theme (in Ubuntu 10.04)?
<docfxit> drc, As soon as I find it I'd be happy to right click on it.
<Dr_Willis> Guest72307:  the LINK is just a link to the original.. it still has teh originals permissions set.
<Dr_Willis> Guest72307:  so you need to make the directory owned by your user, or use groups. or other wise set the permissions to all ow the user to access the dir.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | Guest72307
<ubottu> Guest72307: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mareksp> sipior: it's sentimental not work-like-important and i'm short of space :P
<diphthong> so about 5 times out of 10, i have to reboot to get my wireless interface to work after Suspend my laptop.  how can i get around that?  is there some module i can unload?
<trufoi> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<drc> docfxit: right mouse click on any panel, Add to Panel, scroll down to Trash, click on Trash, click on Add button
<trufoi> @whoami
<Dr_Willis> diphthong:  sounds like it would be easiert o just not use suspend at all.
<MagicJ> how do I set my desktop so that right click will not work
<Dr_Willis> diphthong:  some drivers/devices just dont like being suspended under linux
<LetsGo67> diphth_ng Because that is Ubuntu.
<drc> docfxit: that will add a trash can to the panel...I'm assuming you "trashed" the Trash Can sometime earlier?
<drc> docfxit: usually it's on the bottom panel on the extereme right
<Guest72307> Dr_Willis: thanks so much. Giving permissions makes this work.
<Dr_Willis> MagicJ:  i recall that 'ubuntu-tweak' (not in the repos) had some gnome-lockdown features.  but its just setting the proper gconf variables.   I dont know what all it could do.
<docfxit> drc, That's great.  I like to accessorize
<MagicJ> Dr_Willis: I can edit the gconf variable I suppose, if I know what it is
<docfxit> drc, Thanks.
<LetsGo67> IF YOU LOVE 240P SAY 12321 ELSE SAY 32123!
<Dr_Willis> MagicJ:  yes you could..
<IdleOne> MagicJ: might want to try pessulus, it is a gnome lock down application.
<drc> docfxit: np
<rufus-43> hallo
<Jonii^> How do I change dns server in Ubuntu 10.4?
<sipior> LetsGo67: find somewhere else to play.
<IdleOne> MagicJ: it is in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Jonii^:  network manager applet lets you do it. or you can edit /etc/resolv.conf I think. (but thats not the best way)
<Qornholio> can i run gamash in lucid?
<IdleOne> LetsGo67: stop that now and also drop the caps. This channel is for support only.
<sacarlson> Jonii: there is a file /etc/resolv.conf that points to your dns
<LetsGo67> Does someone have Ubuntu for Android?
<Jonii^> Dr_Willis, network manager applet doesn't seem to have anything remotely related to DNA
<Jonii^> dns*
<docfxit> Now I need to remove temporary packages.  Any idea how?
<MagicJ> Dr_Willis - I see in gconf-editpr that there is a lockdown for gnome - but the options do not include the ability to disable right click - or for that matter, what I really want to do, which is, prevent the launchers from being changed
<Dr_Willis> Jonii^:  check the static ip settings..  i recall doing it befor.
<Jonii^> But I don't know if poor translations are at fault
<Prolac> could newest version of ubunut run on 256 mb of ram?
<maco> Prolac: barely
<Zorlin> Prolac: barely but absolutely
<IdleOne> Prolac: it could but you won't be happy with it. try Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Jonii^:  I have 2 wired network connections ive made.. one uses googles dns. other is dhcp.
<Zorlin> Prolac: consider... yeah, what IdleOne said
<Zorlin> :)
<TSHater> yes try resolv.conf magicj
<LetsGo67> Prolac: Sudo apt-get remove openoffice-org gnome shotwell ekiga...
<docfxit> It says I should run sudo apt-get clean to remove temporary packages.  When I run it nothing happens.
<mehmann> okey,, can i install on LUKS with 10.04 or 10.10 from the alternate CD ?
<sacarlson> Jonii: problem is if you run network manager and get an ip from dhcp then it will control what your dns server values are unless as dr_willis: points that network manager has a method of changeing it
<TSHater> also i recommend opendns.
<Prolac> what about debian, would it run?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  set a static ip. :_) actually i think teh static ip 'settings' have a way to set static just for the dns servers
<brontoeee> LetsGo67, guessing, but what happens if you type: melt /path/toyour/pitivi.project ?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if i just disconnected playing with network manager. :)
<Jonii^> Eeeh...
<[Xiru]> My Empathy 2.32.1 stop worked with google talk. Does anybody know anything about it?
<kdkdk1> hi
<Guest80998> can anyone tell me how can one machine communicate with the other machines to which it is connected?..how can it send the resources available to other machine?
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I don't use network manager so I'm not sure
<kdkdk1> i am looking for help in installing drivers on ubuntu
<MagicJ> IdleOne - Pessulus does not have the lcokdown that I need and ubuntu-tweak does not appear to be in the distros
<TSHater> what kind of drivers
<juk> Guest80998: #freenode register
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  its all in there.. :) im checking it now.
<kdkdk1> drivers from a hw manufacturer
<TSHater> ok, video, usb network??
<kdkdk1> TSHater: ftp://tvb01-driver:tvb01-driver@sysfae.fic.com.tw
<IdleOne> MagicJ: ubuntu-tweak is not a supported app. you will need to get it from the web
<kdkdk1> TSHater:  it is a touch tablet
<Dr_Willis> MagicJ:  i said it was not in the repos. :) it has its own ppa.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: point it at Jonii^: also it's her question
<kdkdk1> I have just installed 10.04, wifi and touch does not work
<maina> sciao
<Guest80998> @juk..i din't get you..
<TSHater> kdkdk1: well what format is it in?
<sacarlson> kdkdk1: it touch some new wifi mode I didn't know about?
<juk> !register | Guest80998
<ubottu> Guest80998: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kdkdk1> TSHater:  wimax Release20101230-US211-AWB-5.2.7.4(3.0.1.6)-for2.5G.zip	8.2 MB	1/17/11 11:49:00 PM
<kdkdk1> WDM64bInstaller.zip	1257 kB	1/17/11 11:49:00 PM
<kdkdk1> WDMInstaller.zip
<TSHater> no like a touch screen
<TSHater> look like a windows driver???
<trufoi> Dr_Willis: thank you it worked!
<TSHater> look up ndiswrapper
<kdkdk1> sacarlson:  These are drivers for atouch tablet ftp://sysfae.fic.com.tw/
<ibadan{y}> git
<kdkdk1> oops Floodbot set my mode -o  am i visible
<juk> kdkdk1: yes
<ibadan{y}> root doesn't normally have sudo rights does it ?
<kdkdk1> juk: thanks
<Mahjongg> hi, which vpn server?
<ByteEater_>  nickserv
<dtcrshr> ibadan{y}, rly?
<TSHater> bye
<ByteEater_> ghost byteeater 6471
<kdkdk1> TSHater:  I am not sure if they are windows drivers, but these are the drivers to be downloaded, I don't have windows
<dtcrshr> usually root is the only entry in sudoers
<Pici> ByteEater_: Please change your password.
<uRock> just plugged in my MP3 player and Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't see it, but usually it does, what should I try to do to get the system to access it?
<ibadan{y}> got to run and get some no-doz
<IdleOne> MagicJ: Within gconf-editor ensure the "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" option is unchecked.
<IdleOne> MagicJ: that will disable right click menu
<kdkdk1> sacarlson: can you please take a look?
<sacarlson> ibadan{y}: ubuntu normaly has no root
<sacarlson> kdkdk1: it's ftp why not a http link?
<pawel__> hello
<kdkdk1> don't know the mfr sent me this link
<kdkdk1> this is for drivers download
<kdkdk1> it is from FiC
<uRock> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kdkdk1> Taiwant
<sacarlson> kdkdk1: it's also touch screen that I never had so if I can't play with it won't touch it
<IdleOne> MagicJ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4402034&postcount=7 is where I got the info
<tts> bonjour
<zach32> how do you save a list of all the installed software from the software center i want to reinstall my ubuntu 10.10
<kdkdk1> sacarlson: I don't have any valuable data, I have just installed 10.04, it is a tablet PC that I have bought to experiment
<uRock> can anyone help me mount my Sony MP3 player that is currently not mounting in Ubuntu 10.10?
<kdkdk1> sacarlson: the files are named Release20101230-US211-AWB-5.2.7.4(3.0.1.6)-for2.5G.zip and WDMInstaller.zip for wimax and
<sacarlson> kdkdk1: well send me one to play with and I'll take a look at it
<Oer> zach32, dpkg --get-selections > test.txt
<kdkdk1> sacarlson: wish i could do it, but I could afford only one for now, as my hw development progresses to take the product to market and as I become rich, I will send you one
<robint91> does someone know how to enable in Nautilus the normal "textbox" based pad instead of the button based
<zach32> Oer thx
<sacarlson> kdkdk1: sorry I need payment in advance
<juk> zach32: you can also check for cache in /var/cache/apt/
<aeon-ltd> robint91: press / ; iirc that changes it
<teolicy> What is the "correct" way to make iptables rules persistent on 9.10?
<kdkdk1> sacarlson: :)
<uRock> teolicy, use GUFW
<robint91> aeon-ltd, not for me
<teolicy> uRock: I need a strictly command line utility, and it better be simple enough for me to read it's sources, or I'll write one.
<teolicy> It really shouldn't be more than a 40 line /etc/init.d script.
<nitroxidus> how do i fix flash fullscreen dual monitors i have flash 10.2
<uRock> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Oer> zach32, run 'dpkg –set-selections < test.txt' to set them back, do not forget to run 'sudo dselect'  after that
<kdkdk1> Hi, need help in installing hardware drivers on 10.04 for wimax, touch and audio
<aeon-ltd> robint91: this may help http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/993-use-a-text-mode-location-bar-in-nautilus-230-by-default-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<uRock> teolicy, there may be something in the above links by ubottu that can help.
<teolicy> uRock: Aye, thank you.
<Arbiter> can anybody can help me with SSH, I am trying to start a program on my windows based pc via ssh, but when I run the exe it starts the program but does not finish the command, simply waits til i manually terminate the command and then when I do, closes the program. How can I simply start the program and leave it
<robint91> aeon-ltd, +1
<aeon-ltd> robint91: it worked?
<nitroxidus> how do i fix flash fullscreen dual monitors i have flash 10.2	
<robint91> aeon-ltd, yep
<poobird> !
<aeon-ltd> robint91: you're welcome
<amh345_> hi guys, i have ubuntu server install. im trying to get my wireless working a- but i  ant recall how i did it before.  i remember that i had to setup wpa-supplicant.  does anyone happen to have a link for that?
<uRock> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robint91> aeon-ltd, not even had to restart nautilus
<sacarlson> Arbiter: that's so offtopic but try putty
<juk> !info wpa-supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa-supplicant does not exist in maverick
<amh345_> :o
<kdkdk1> ubottu: need some help in installing multimedia and touch drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teolicy> ufw doesn't say explicitly if it keeps the rules across reboots. Does anyone know if it takes care of that?
<chris_> hello peopless
<juk> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.10-2 (maverick), package size 351 kB, installed size 896 kB
<chris_> i got a geforce 210 and no hdmi sound, someone knows how to fix that?
<nitroxidus> how do i fix flash fullscreen dual monitors to go out of focus , i have flash 10.2	
<uRock> teolicy, all of the settings I have made via UFW have stayed in effect until I changed them
<teolicy> uRock: Thanks.
<poobird> can someone point me towards an Apache2 setup for meerkat
<poobird> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AzizLight> I just suspended a job with C-s which froze vim. What's the keyboard shortcut to resume jobs please?
<poobird> ctrlC
<juk> poobird: /j {#apache,#mirkat}
<amh345_> juk: wpa-supplicant does not come packaged with 10.10?
<poobird> Aziz its Ctrl+C
<llutz> AzizLight: ctrl-q
<juk> !info wpasupplicant | amh345_
<ubottu> amh345_: wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.10-2 (maverick), package size 351 kB, installed size 896 kB
<poobird> no.. control+C
<AzizLight> llutz: thanks that did it
<llutz> poobird: drop it
<brontoeee> AzizLight, the 5th element?
<christianx1an> is there a newbie channel
<xtbgod> control+C isn't Copy? xD
<poobird> not in term
<Guest83497> Can someone help me .. every time I try to install Ubuntu, the installer crashes. I've tried the 10.04 desktop release and the 10.10 and have similar problems with both
<amh345_> ok, another question.  im trying to setup a a test server for the ec2 server im going to be getting.  is the ubuntu-server ec2 install any different than the standard server install?
<nitroxidus> how do i fix flash fullscreen dual monitors i have flash 10.2	
<uRock> can anyone help me mount my Sony MP3 player that is currently not mounting in Ubuntu 10.10?
<nitroxidus> anyone
<juk> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joeoshawa> can anyone help me with bombono it won't accept ntsc frame rate
<Guest83497> can someone please help me? :|
<joeoshawa> when i set it as ntsc it still wants a 25 frame rate
<uRock> how depressing...
<sacarlson> Guest83497: you sure it crashes or just black screen?  did you try <ctl><alt> + f2?
<stianhj> joeoshawa, http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/bombono/
<juk> uRock: that's beaty of it enjoy
<Guest83497> yes sacarlson .. im using the GUI installer .. i think it's called ubiquity .. i get to the time-zone selection screen which is step 2 and i click next and all I get is the circlular thinking icon and no progress whatsoever .. not even after waiting for hours!
<uRock> juk, no doubt
<stianhj> Guest83497, have you tried the alternate installer?
<sacarlson> Guest83497: might be trying to get internet access at that point and fails.  try the alternate cd install
<Guest83497> i have tried the alternate cd install
<revad1> hi Can some one please take a look at some driver files and tell me from the file name if they will work on ubuntu and if so, the commands to install them?
<Guest83497> i worked out today i have an i686 computer .. i don't know if that will affect the fact that i can only download i386 torrents from ubuntu.com but there arent any i686 torrents available?
<sacarlson> Guest83497: and at what point does the alternate cd fail?
<Guest83497> when it tried to get the time zones working .. it just stops. it thinks for a little and then just continues doing sod all
<stianhj> Guest83497, have you tried to look at error messages if you switch to ALT+F2
<stianhj> Guest83497, i386 version is the correct version for you
<sacarlson> Guest83497: i686 are still 32bit so your system will still run on i386 or i686
<Guest83497> ok ill have a look and let you know .. i thought i'd let you know though that im trying to REINSTALL ubuntu .. i had a successful dedicated partition and dual boot set up and then for some reason, when i booted once, i kept getting error messages with something like 'initram' and 'dev loop' errors
<Guest83497> it couldnt mount it or something .. ive no idea what's going on and it's really frustrating D: because i do genuinely like ubuntu but it's really getting me nowhere now!
<revad1> hello
<revad1> need some help with drivers
<crlcan81> I want to reinstall as well, not install over the top. I screwed up something in kernal and now when it boots gives me something like a can't find the disk error
<Kosy__> Bon, j'ai fait le test, ça n'a pas marché, mais merci pour votre aide
<sacarlson> Guest83497: did you use wubi on your original install, meaning did you install ubuntu from within windows ?
<dtcrshr> !fr | Kosy__
<ubottu> Kosy__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest83497> i used wubi once i realised that the live-cd installer wasnt working and i seemed to get the same error
<crlcan81> I installed via live cd, it wasn't till I tried to move my disk for the second time during a live CD run, thinking it was the fact I cancled during the first time, since i could have done a faster job.
<sacarlson> Guest83497: so I'm still unsure from that if your failure was from a wubi install or not
<stianhj> Guest83497, do both 10.04 and 10.10 fail in the same places?
<stianhj> oh
<IceGuest_75_> I can't connect to my wireless internet via xubuntu on virtualbox.
<inco> hi all
<inco> i need help with a new hardisk that i put in the pc
<joeoshawa> sacarlson, his error couldn't have been from wubi if he was getting the error booting off the live cd
<inco> i cannot put correctly fstab line
<crlcan81> *runs a gparted repair disk first*
<sacarlson> joeoshawa: good point
<aeon-ltd> inco: is it partitioned?
<inco> yes
<joeoshawa> i would never use wubi tho
<inco> i have a ext4 partition
<aeon-ltd> inco: run 'blkid' get the uuid, the use that in fstab
<sacarlson> joeoshawa: but I think he had a wubi install that failed and is attempting to fix it with a livecd
<inco> yes
<WeThePeople> anybody know why the open windows are being selected and deselected and a high rate of speed all on its own, in any window i open
<inco> but when i mount with
<inco> gnome i cant write
<inco> only read
<joeoshawa> sacarlson, he said it was the other way around besides the live cd would not even see the wubi install
<aeon-ltd> heh, no idea - i've never tampered with whole partition permissions
<inco> ok thanks
<joeoshawa> other then for the boot loader all linux distros ignore windows partitions on install
<WeThePeople> what does -u mean
<sacarlson> joeoshawa: yes I think thats a total different problem, but he just said it crashes at time zone check,  I don't recall seeing anyone with this type of problem
<amh345_> i've got the wrong keyboard configured for ubuntu server. ive got an international keyboard.  is there a way i can rerun the keyboard configuration i saw at startup?
<stianhj> IceGuest_75, the xubuntu in virtualbox uses it's hosts internet connection via LAN connection
<joeoshawa> me either
<inco> anybody with fstab experence
<Tigerboy> Cannot seem to install ubuntu 10.10 on systems that I can install 10.04... they have relatively new video -- amd athlon 3200+ 32 bit cpus... any ideas ?
<sacarlson> joeoshawa: they left anyway
<emanuele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<joeoshawa> ubuntu 10.04 had a major issue with my hdd but ubuntu 9.10 and 10.10 saw it fine
<joeoshawa> so i can't use 10.04
<joeoshawa> yeah hopefully they figure it out
<juk> that's funny that people still do that
<dustin> Tigerboy, fresh install ,  cuz there is a bug when you upgrade
<Tigerboy> Yes but it fails also
<amh345_> anyone?  my / key has an "e" with an accent over it.  cant get to '/'
<juk> amh345_: stick your head in a toilet :p
<crlcan81> How does one go about reinstalling ubuntu, without losing any files on said disk? Or is the only way to reinstall to reformat the entire Ubuntu partition and start over?
<doodie> I've already got UBUNTU10 and now want to install Ubuntustudio also. I want both. that's possible?
<joeoshawa> you will have the reverse problem with the dell dimension 2400's
<Tigerboy> I was hoping there might be an alternate installer for 10.10.  I have tried every major 10.10 clone too all fail to install
<Chads> Hi all trying to install wireless usb drivers.
<amh345_> juk: didnt work ;)
<xdude> looking for assistance the network manager seems to dissappear from notification area?
<juk> amh345_: oops :p
<Chads> Following a tut.
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, what error do you get
<Chads> Just not working
<Tigerboy> The installer fails reboot or just a black screen on some.
<Tigerboy> that is after the install process begins
<joeoshawa> btw if your in here and someone has a dell 2400 tell them to use ubuntu 10.10
 * juk dont really apreciate that beaty either
<Tigerboy> but then when you put debian or 10.04 it's all swimming
<Wojownik> rver irc.swiftirc.net
<sacarlson> crlcan81: only way I could imagin that posible would be if you had /home in it's own partition and made sure that install didn't format it
<Chads> Usb wireless drivers anyone?
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy,  ubuntu 10.04 is a lts you are probably better off using it
<bonjoyee> !studio | doodie
<ubottu> doodie: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Tigerboy> I see and just upgrade it really well
<Tigerboy> maybe they will figure out the 10.10 installer issue in time for the next upgrade
<drt48242> Hi, is there a way to change the contrast/brightness of my laptop through gnome or X
<joeoshawa> no i mean stick with 10.04 till the next LTS version and install a new one
<lmojzis> Hodny...
<Tigerboy> ok got you thank you
<lmojzis> Howdy
<amh345_> sweet merciful crap. who uses international keyboards nowadays?
<joeoshawa> they will probably use a fixed installer in the new one file a bug report tho
<ignacio> Hi, I've been trying to get my laptop's touchpad to use imps protocol to enable scrolling, however I don't know which driver I should use in the xorg.conf file. Moreover, the settings I put there are overridden by udev as far as I can see in Xorg.0.log. Can anybody orient me? Thanks
<Tigerboy> ok will do
<joeoshawa> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BiPolah> Can someone confirm that Minecraft works on Ubuntu following the latest update?
<Tigerboy> anyone know of a good page on sound system for 10.10-- for systems that have HDMI/digital/analog and such cannot get headset working as of yet on some
<Oer> joeoshawa, the 10.04.2 installer is improved
<amh345_> does anyone know how to run that keyboard detection series of prompts that i get at install?
<lmojzis> Is there anybody who can help me installing 11.04? I have problem with ubiquity... I enter the installer, change my language and go to next screen... then it hangs, when I click next (on thah screen that say i am connected to internet, i am on AC power and gives me option to install proprietary SW) PLS
<joeoshawa> Oer, it doesn't work with my hdd
<lmojzis> (daily, current0
<xangua> !natty | lmojzis
<ubottu> lmojzis: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<xdude> does anyone know about the network manager?
<juk> !anyone | xdude
<ubottu> xdude: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<joeoshawa> and there is a major problem with the whole os and dell dimension 2400's they won't run trust me
<amh345_> or is there a laptop keyboard option that ignores international?  im running     sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup right now
<bytesaber_work> deleted .bash_history.     when i closed the xterm, and reopened it, i still had history saying "rm .bash_history"
<bytesaber_work> how do i truly delete history?
<joeoshawa> i installed ubuntu on two of them
<xdude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lmojzis> xangua: yep, I know... So where can i get help on installing? I just can`t go pass that screen, everything else works good...
<bonjoyee> bytesaber_work: logout and login again..
<MIDGA> any suggested chat channels for new to liunx users?
<bytesaber_work> bonjoyee, same result
<xdude> I have a problem with the networkmanager disappearing from the notification area
<joeoshawa> one is #linux
<xdude> I'm running ubuntu 10.10
<lmojzis> Now I trien upgrading before installing, hope it works...
<xangua> xdude: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
<Tigerboy> ubuntu 10.10 have specified the exact hardware model number but cannot seem to get sound over headset--complex audio pc with hdmi-digital-analog subsystems
<usr13> xdude: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<xdude> It also has happened on other machines
<bonjoyee> bytesaber_work: do you see other commands as well or just the rm?
<MIDGA> thanks joe
<juk> xdude: run in terminal, see what happens
<xdude> desktop and laptop
<bytesaber_work> the rm and the exit
<xdude> it works in terminal
<usr13> xdude: You might try switching to wicd
<xdude> on one laptop I have to go into the original administrator and set it back up
<juk> xdude: i dont use myself, i have router and disabled nm
<bonjoyee> bytesaber_work: thats logical...delete the .bash_history from gui..if you have it..
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy,  on board or sound card and what board (motherboard or soundcard
<Tigerboy> I think they are AC888
<Tigerboy> onboard
<xdude> on other machines soon as I log off and back on the icon dissapears again
<Tigerboy> and hdmi through ati cards additionally
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, what motherboard
<xdude> wicd?
<joeoshawa> the model
<xdude> where might I go to read about it
<usr13> Wicd - Wired and Wireless Network Connection Manager
<bytesaber_work> bonjoyee, from gui?
<xdude> juk I got computer iliterates to work with...   I need a fix
<Tigerboy> well several they all are pc16 data bus which I have 2 ati cards on them ASUS and MSI
<xdude> for their machines and mine
<Tigerboy> running crossfire
<bonjoyee> bytesaber_work:do you have gnome? or other DE installed?
<usr13> xdude:  apt-cache showpkg wicd
<bytesaber_work> bonjoyee, gnome.  and using gnome-terminal
<juk> xdude: iliterates? what is that?
<bytesaber_work> default install
<Tigerboy> the audio chip is AC888 which I have specified
<usr13> xdude: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<xdude> people that use their computers for email and such..  not much else..
<bonjoyee> bytesaber_work: then delete the file from nautilus...press crtl+h to see it under your home folder..
<bytesaber_work> bonjoyee, i think i see what you mean.   gnome-terminal is making a copy of the current commands and storing them as it exits
<xdude> People are liking the ubuntu, but don't want to know about programming
<xdude> ty usr13
<xdude> and others
<bonjoyee> bytesaber_work: exactly:)
<juk> xdude: ah, you don't have to, that a beaty of it
<bytesaber_work> xdude, heh heh.   ya in 1999 if you said "i use linux" it meant you knew computers.    Today it means nothing.
<xdude> I am going to look that stuff up bb later
<xdude> someone has too
<xdude> if they take it to a shop, the shop install windows
<GeekyAdam> hi all. soundoff time...lookin for a simple image viewer app that supports slideshows not in fullscreen mode.
<usr13> xdude: sudo apt-get remove network-manager ; sudo apt-get install wicd
<juk> xdude: well, you can apreciate what others have done then, donations...
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, lshw in terminal
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, sorry sudo lshw
<usr13> xdude: ... and reboot, (or just log out and back in)
<g3orge> hey all
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa done
<joeoshawa> what does it say
<amh345> if i want to setup for ec2. should i be using the "install enterprise cloud" option?
<usr13> xdude:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afVnO3p67Js  # Click on fullscreen at lower left so you can see better.
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa it says I need to increase the number of lines in my terminal window hold a sec please :)
<joeoshawa> no problem use pastebin please
<usr13> xdude: Sorry, lower right, (not lower left).
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, use pastebin please
<joeoshawa> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raven> 10.4 possible to disable the drive check? on every boot it hangs on because of any errors
<aguitel> raven, i think grub-customizer does it
<ActionParsnip> raven: sounds like you need to fix your file system
<raven> ActionParsnip, i fixed it several times
<zacktu> i'm set up for dual boot - i've temporarily removed my linux partitions (/, /home, swap) and left the /boot partition hoping that grub would be happy as long as it could find windows -- well, it's not -- i'd prefer to leave grub on rather than restoring the windows mbr -- can i edit grub so that it only boots windows?
<joeoshawa> raven, sounds like your hard disk is crashing
<ActionParsnip> raven: the system thinks it's bad. I suggest you grab the ultimate boot cd and test the drive using manufacturers tools. (do it overnight, it takes a while)
<joeoshawa> zach32, why wouldn't you have left it the way it was and just make windows the primary os
<joeoshawa> zach32, the top one
<joeoshawa> zach32, it would still load grub but after the timer windows would automatically boot
<xdude> thanks usr13...   I am about to try it on the other machine...  thanks for the info, its looks interesting...
<sacarlson> raven: maybe it's time to use that disk for music or video files and boot from some other disk you have laying around
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa TMMscbMH
<xdude> thanks usr13 this is going to be fun
<joeoshawa> zach32, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329664
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, cool one sec
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, are u sure i cannot find that motherboard
<Tigerboy> yes 100%
<me__> Hi. Can someone tell me how to prevent compiz from switching off when external monitor is being plugged in?
<Tigerboy> i think msi plays with it's product numbers
<starsprout> anyone know anything about external Seagate HD with NTFS partition errors? I can't write to it today all of a sudden
<joeoshawa> who makes it? asus?
<Tigerboy> MSI of taiwan
<joeoshawa> ahh
<starsprout> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<Tigerboy> MICRO-STAR
<Prince7691> does anyone know how to boot into recovery mode in ubuntu? in a single os system, all the guides ive seen are for dual boots..
<starsprout> Prince7691, you can use an Ubuntu boot disk?
<LinuxNoob> i cant figure out ow to open my file
<Prince7691> starsprout: i cant find mine Sl
<Prince7691> :S
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, even on the msi site there is no motherboard model like that could you be a letter off
<Prince7691> and cbf to redownload or anything
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: what file?
<Prince7691> any other suggestions?
<sacarlson> Prince7691: on boot if you hold shift you should see the grub menu to pick recovery or single and try that selection
<LinuxNoob> python-2.7.1.tgz i can open it, i dont know how to start it..
<Prince7691> linux
<Tigerboy> no they use different numbers for the same board let me see what I can find
<Prince7691> LinuxNoob:
<Prince7691> try cd'ing into the folder where you extracted it and typing ./make
<LinuxNoob> huh
<Prince7691> or make
<Prince7691> or something
<LinuxNoob> how do u do that o_o
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: tar zxvf python-2.7.1.tgz     will extract it. I don't suggest you mess with python, it can make things go horribly wrong if you screw it up
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, could you pastebin the whole output?
<Pici> LinuxNoob: python2.7 is in the Maverick repositories.
<ActionParsnip> !info python
<Prince7691> and ty sacarlson  leme walk over to my other comop
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 168 kB, installed size 752 kB
<LinuxNoob> no, im talking about python the prog language
<Pici> LinuxNoob: Yes, so am I./
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa ms-7376 is the same thing as a msi k92a2
<LinuxNoob> ah okay
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa msi k9a2
<LinuxNoob> i need to learn prog language :( and python looked great
<khamer> LinuxNoob, if you're just trying to install it, use synaptic
<LinuxNoob> synaptic?
<khamer> LinuxNoob, but its probably already installed
<Pici> !info python2.7 | LinuxNoob
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa it's a platinum socket am2+ allowing up to 4 ATI PCI Express 16
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: python2.7 (source: python2.7): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7-6 (maverick), package size 2471 kB, installed size 9496 kB
<ThinkT510> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Pici> LinuxNoob: python2.6 is installed by default on Ubuntu 10.10
<rufus-43> hallo
<khamer> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<LinuxNoob> where lol?
<Tigerboy> Joeoshawa on these we have 2 cards each headset audio works fine on windoze 7 but zero sound on ubunto 10.10 even when I specify headset and specify the ac888 model number
<Pici> LinuxNoob: Its in your $PATH, the IDLE IDE is not installed by default though, you can choose to install that or any other IDE (or none at all) if you like.
<Pici> LinuxNoob: I personally do all my python programming in nano.
<LinuxNoob> =/ no idea what yall are talkin about, but i have to go to school.thanks.
<khamer> Pici, hahaha
<brontoeee> Pici, why nano?
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, sound cards are ac888?
<khamer> brontoeee, don't you dare
<Tigerboy> yes inboard
<Pici> brontoeee: Because its the editor that I can use the fastest.  I'd like to find the time to learn vim and emacs as well.
<brontoeee> Pici, ok, why not gedit?
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, onboard means part of the motherboard a sound card is an add on card
<khamer> brontoeee, real programmers use sed
<Jordan_U> Pici: vimtutor is good for learning vim.
<Tigerboy> ok
<joeoshawa> and is the headset usb or audio jack
<Tigerboy> Joeoshawa in this case it is all inboard
<joljam> Could somebody help me with my issues in Adobe Connect Web Conferencing. I have an Ubuntu Linux machine and I am having problem sharing and uploading files from my machine using Adobe connect.
<Pici> brontoeee: 1) I prefer the terminal, 2) I don't always have a desktop environment installed.  3) ask me more in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like.
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa the headset is audio jack based
<brontoeee> Pici, ok, thanks
<addiks> hi, is there a way to update the nvidia-driver over the package-management to a newer version than the one in 10.10?
<khamer> Jordan_U, iorlyV~A?
<joeoshawa> then you cannot have two sound cards
<joeoshawa> you mean ports?
<khamer> Jordan_U, er, iorly<Esc>V~A?
<Somon> music player fast forward doesn't work why?
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa it has headset and mic ports in front which work fine in win 7
<Guest18283> how can i connect ubuntu with micro controller
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa those are in addition to the analog ports in the back which are used for the speakers
<ActionParsnip> addiks: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates   has 270 beta driver. The 260 driver nearly ALL new nvidia chips
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa on win 7 they are sep so you can turn on the headset but the speakers off or both on
<joeoshawa> ok so you have sound just no headset
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa and you can turn on hdmi and digital also
<mikebot> If my system is set up to dual boot to windows and unr, if I format my entire hdd, if I try to install something on the blank hdd, will the grub thing be messed up?
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa onlything not working is the analog headset port in front
<joeoshawa> ahh
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa we are trying to get off of win 7 dual booting
<joeoshawa> k one sec your lucky actually none of my headset ports work in ubuntu lol
<ThinkT510> mikebot: everything will be gone if you format your entire drive
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa well that's a major flaw hope I can figure this out
<fnkyspccdt> Hey guys, anyone know of common issues with Wubi on ubuntu 10.04.2 ?
<joeoshawa> yeah i am sure we can i just never bothered cause i have a headset jack on my speakers and i have a kinda complicated setup
<fnkyspccdt> it installs from windows, reboots, and then i just get a blank screen, keyboard doesn't even respond to numblock
<fnkyspccdt> and then monitor loses sync
<fnkyspccdt> and i have to reset the pc
<joeoshawa> my desktop is also my htpc
<mikebot> ThinkT510: OK, even the boot loader preferences or whatever? Because I remember that (year ago) if you had UBuntu installed and tried to install WIndows, the boot thing would be messed up... (or something like that...)
<joeoshawa> two sound cards
<joeoshawa> one for media one for computer
<vane> Hola
<connyosis> so...I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 (Since 10.10 and earlier wont work properly on this laptop) and after upgrading packages I get this weird problem where at boot the computer freezes and the screen slowly turns white and then slowly turns black.
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa that is nice. yes there are some nice add on sound cards out now.
<ThinkT510> mikebot: installing windows after linux does overwrite the grub bootloader, but grub can be reinstalled
<Jordan_U> fnkyspccdt: I would recommend against using wubi.
<connyosis> has my problem happened to anyone else? It's quite strange
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa sound system in board is: Realtek ALC888
<fnkyspccdt> Jordan_U, yeah i know, don't have the time/energy atm to partition with gparted atm
<mikebot> ThinkT510: OK, maybe you can help me with this... is it possible to clear my hdd, install ubuntu, and then install Win 7 after ubuntu to dual boot? Or is it always easier to install windows first?
<joeoshawa> did you check your preferences and make sure the headset is not muted
<joeoshawa> and alsa as well
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa yes I did and I made sure it was selected also
<ThinkT510> mikebot: it is always best to install windows first, this is because windows assumes its the only thing being installed and always overwrites the boot loader
<jordan_> sup all
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa they system does "know" that I have two sets of analog ports and does properly label the front ports as headset ports
<jordan_> need help trying to install UrbanTerror on ubuntu
<mikebot> ThinkT510: do you know if usb bootable windows things come with a formatting tool? (I'm trying to format my whole system and then install the dual boot)
<joeoshawa> when you plug the headset in the front do the speakers mute?
<m4xx> i want to have different dhcp clients pxe boot different images. my current set up is as follows: http://paste2.org/p/1264227
<joeoshawa> i think your problem is in alsa
<m4xx> is there a way to give that group a name
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa no they are on a separate line
<Tigerboy> ok
<m4xx> and change the conditional to use that group name
<jordan_> Has anyone successfully installed the UrbanTerror game on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> mikebot: i tend to use a livecd and gparted to do my partitioning (including wiping the entire drive), i tend to use partedmagic livcd
<mikebot> ThinkT510: But how do you install windows first?
<joeoshawa> alsa has a seperate control for each jack and your front ports volume would be completely off by default
<erUSUL> jordan_: yes; long ago. maybe still works ;P
<mikebot> ThinkT510: Or, you don't install windows at all?
<ThinkT510> mikebot: you need a windows install disk
<jordan_> mikebot, cant u insert the windows disk first and boot of the cd drive
<mikebot> jordan_: no CDROM drive
<jordan_> ah
<mikebot> jordan_: But also I need to format my computer somehow.
<mikebot> ThinkT510: Does that have a program that can format my hdd?
<jordan_> mikebot, do u have a seperate machine
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa what is the best way to control alsa
<jordan_> mikebot, if so place into an external case and format
<bl4ckcomb> alsamixer
<bl4ckcomb> Tigerboy ^
<ThinkT510> !gparted | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<noisewaterphd> alsamixer
<mikebot> jordan_: Doesn't that void my warranty? Also, I don't have the tools to do that
<joeoshawa> thank you noisewaterphd
<mikebot> jordan_: Is it not possible to, like, insert a windows usb, format the whole hdd, then install windows to a blank disc?
<joeoshawa> Tigerboy, in command line type alsamixer
<mikebot> ThinkT510: But I need to format the whole thing, including the ubuntu partition
<jordan_> mikebot, which warranty are you referring to? in any case I wouldnt imagine why you void any warranties
<Tigerboy> Joeoshawa not muted but vol was down as it is on all the channels
<joeoshawa> thats your problem
<loki28> anybody know much about uucp?
<mikebot> jordan_: Lenovo... I thought it was voided if the hdd is removed
<joeoshawa> turn it up
<joeoshawa> all the way
<ThinkT510> mikebot: you can boot partedmagic from the usb to format your harddisk
<jordan_> mikebot, is it a custom build pc or prebuilt (dell, hp, etc) type pc
<jordan_> ah, no
<Tigerboy> the one that says headphone is 00 with no up ability then it has several fronts
<jordan_> mikebot, there should be screws on the underside of the laptop that will release the hdd
<joeoshawa> pulseaudio works off alsa so no volume in alsa no volume in pulse
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa it does state the chip realtek alc888 correctly
<mikebot> jordan_: I know that I /can/ remove it, but in any event, I don't have tools to format it once it is out
<joeoshawa> turn the volume up and you should be all set then
<mikebot> ThinkT510: So I can use the ubuntu usb to format my whole drive, then I can remove the usb, install windows, then install ubuntu?
<jordan_> mikebot, your not tearing  a part the hdd, your just removing it, so no warranty should be voided, unless for some reason they stuck a "void if removed" sticker across it
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa ok good to know but on the "headphone" it will not go up
<jordan_> mikebot , ah gotcha
<joeoshawa> you can play with the settings to get it just right
<ThinkT510> mikebot: yes, but you need a way to install windows from usb
<jordan_> mikebot so ur trying to do it without opening the hdd bay
<joeoshawa> your pressing the up arrow on the keyboard
<joeoshawa> ?
<ThinkT510> mikebot: do you have a usb external cd drive?
<mikebot> ThinkT510: OK, I think that I can make a usb
<mikebot> ThinkT510: My school does
<joeoshawa> i know dumb question but i gotta ask
<jordan_> yeah was about to ask if u had a usb optical drive
<Tigerboy> yes just stuck at 00
<ThinkT510> mikebot: i'd make sure you can boot from the usb cd drive before you format anything
<Moshah> Hi, Dos anyone know where I have to go for Lubuntu specific help please?
<jordan_> mikebot, it was a headache to make a bootable usb drive for winxp
<Jordan_U> Moshah: #lubuntu
<jordan_> maybe i just sucked at it
<joeoshawa> hrmm anyone with experience with alsa can help here
<joeoshawa> ?
<joeoshawa> try space bar first
<jordan_> mikebot, does the machine actually run?
<mikebot> ThinkT510: jordan_: OK, so how about this: if I have ubuntu on a usb and win7 on a cd (with a usb cdrom drive), I can format the hdd fully with ubuntu, install windows from cd, then install ubuntu on top?
<jordan_> mikebot, or is it dead for now
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa all respond to uparrow except headphone, s/pdifs(no spdifs plugged in)
<mikebot> jordan_: I'm on it now.. dual booted it, but the ubuntu install ruined the windows one
<mikebot> jordan_: the windows has to be reinstalled
<oxi> hi
<mikebot> jordan_: when I boot into windows there is some error with memory or something
<Logan_> !lubuntu | Moshah
<ubottu> Moshah: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jordan_> mikebot i would install windows first via its gui, then add the ubuntu
<joeoshawa> is your headset plugged in
<ThinkT510> mikebot: thats the way i'd do it, but before you format make sure you can boot from the usb cd drive
<oxi> sudo ./ddrescue -v /dev/disk1 /dev/stdout | 7za a -t7z -mx9 /lacie.img.7z -si
<oxi> ddrescue: output file is not seekable
<mikebot> ThinkT510: OK, I'll do that, thank you.
<oxi> can anyone help?
<ThinkT510> mikebot: np
<oxi> I was excited to try ddrescue as many claim it's "better" than dd and now I find that it's junk
<mikebot> ThinkT510: (It's a netbook, so I imagine the os they sent with it can be installed like that)
<jordan_> mikebot , yeah exactly, def make sure u can boot off a usb drive (wether its optical or hdd or thumbdrive)
<mikebot> jordan_: OK, thanks
<oxi> I don't have the space to create an uncompressed snashot
<jordan_> goodluck
<mikebot> Thanks
<erUSUL> oxi: checked man page for alternatives to writte in stdout?
<jordan_> np
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa
<mikebot> ThinkT510: jordan_ : I must be off, thanks a lot for the help. Have a good day!
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa yes
<joeoshawa> damn
<jordan_> mikebot you to bro, you are welcome
<oxi> erUSUL: yep - haven't found anyhting yet :-(
<joeoshawa> i am not great at pulse
<joeoshawa> or alsa
<jordan_> now back to my original question,lol, can anyone help me install the UrbanTerror game for Ubuntu
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa at least i'm making progress I think I might need a reboot but I will look up on the net
<Lungan> Have just installed Ubuntu Netbook remix, how do i share folders? If i go in nautilus and rightklick on the folder theres no alternate that says "share" ?
<Lungan> "Sharing options"
<joeoshawa> cool keep trying it seems to be set up you just need to figure out the alsa
<sandertje> I just had skype taking up 100% CPU power on both my cores (1.8Ghz each). IS that normal?
<Tigerboy> joeoshawa exactly thanks for your help
<sandertje> while it was running stationary
<joeoshawa> no problem wish i could help more
<grapz> After doing a fresh install of 10.10, the theme doesn't get applied to my Gnome panel bars (top and bottom panel). I've had this before, but I can't remeber what I did to fix it.
<jordan_> can anyone assist me in installing UrbanTerror, im fairly new to linux( last week) and am not sure how to fully
<sacarlson> Lungan: I guess you need to install  apt-get install nautilus-share samba samba-common
<ibadan{y}> there is no root so adding sudo to root is bad ?
<erUSUL> jordan_: last time i did it you only have to extrac it somewhere ( your home is ok ) then give executable permissions to the apropiate binary ( 32 or 64 bits  and run it ( making a launcher or from cli )
<ThinkT510> !sudo | ibadan{y}
<ubottu> ibadan{y}: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ibadan{y}> ty
<ThinkT510> np
<ibadan{y}> tyvm
<jordan_> erUSUL, cool, what does that mean,lol
<mastro> hi, i need a suggestion... my mother has a very old laptop (still a pentium 4) running ubuntu feisty.. pettry slow :) i'm not updating it since at least 2 years.. probably more.... now I'd like to give here wireless.. i have an edimax wireless stick (probably i'll have to compile driver), which tool can i install to make it easy for her to switch between wireless and ethernet? She's not a tecniciant :)
<aliverius> is sysv-rc-conf ok now with upstart?
<erUSUL> jordan_: you download it as zip archive ( otr tar.gz they are equivalent ) you extract somwhere you like and double click on the executable after giving executable permission to it.
<jordan_> erUSUL, i dont get the second part , about giving executable permissions
<erUSUL> jordan_: right click on the file choose properties- Permissions
<joeoshawa> wow yeah with my dual sound card setup it would be way to complicated to get the headset jack working
<mastro> oh.. better if i don't have to install anything requiring dependences... i don't want to update it
<jordan_> erUSUL, i have it extracted but see no exe
<Rob235> hey
<Rob235> whats a good program to convert wav to mp3
<erUSUL> jordan_: but i think that playdeb packages UT for even more easy install
<joeoshawa> i already have three programs handling audio
<joeoshawa> sorry 4
<erUSUL> jordan_: ioUrbanTerror.x86_64 for 64 bits or ioUrbanTerror.i386 for 32 bits
<Jordan_U> Rob235: "lame".
<loki28> can anybody help with uucp
<jordan_> ER, what do i do with ioUrbanTerror.x86_64
<Guest45422> Question about dual-booting. I don't want to modify my BIOS. If I install linux onto its own harddrive, and keep windows on a separate harddrive. I can just use my BIOS settings to choose which harddrive to boot from right? I don't want to use the GRUB thingy
<jordan_> enter it in the terminal?
<erUSUL> loki28: unix to unix copy ??? in 2011 ?
<Rob235> oh i didnt know you could do that, thanks
<loki28> backwards compatibility thing
<elenap> Hello everyone, I am using openoffice 3.2 running on ubuntu 9.04 and I am facing the following problem. I pasted calc objects in a writer file, saved and closed the file successfully. However, when I opened the file again, the objects would not show. Instead of each object, there is an icon showing a plug and a code name "Object 32". Is there any solution to this problem?
<ThinkT510> Guest45422: yes, you can prioritize which harddrive gets booted first in most bios' today
<jordan_> erUSUL, what do i do with the ioUrbanTerror.x86_64
<ActionParsnip> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<erUSUL> jordan_: right click on it
<ActionParsnip> !eol | elenap
<ubottu> elenap: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<joeoshawa> jordan_, make it executable in preferences
<jordan_> oh i thought it was a cmd
<Godslastering> what port does IPSec use? (what ports do i need to forward)? i'm trying to set up l2tp/ipsec
<jordan_> where is it at?
<joeoshawa> jordan_,  then double click it
<iiname> hello
<elenap> ubottu: I am stuck with this version due to hardware issues...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> jordan_: go to Properties||Permissions tab. click on the checkbox to make it executable
<joeoshawa> jordan_, in urbanterror directory
<iiname> i need help in making a touch screen and wimax work
<joeoshawa> sorry for stepping on toes
<joeoshawa> oops
<jordan_> erUSUL, k from scratch all ive done was dl'ed and extracted the two zipped files into a single main folder
<ActionParsnip> you an install urbanterror from playdeb repo
<jordan_> playdeb-repo, would that be simpler
<erUSUL> jordan_: maybe you prefer this http://www.playdeb.net/software/Urban%20Terror
<__osh____> I tried starting ubuntu 10.10 with the -xforcevesa option but it still loaded radeon and failed to start X. How do I prevent the live-cd from loading radeon-driver?
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, good idea
<tuzlo> I know this is probably off topic. I deleted a windows partition on an external drive are there tools in Ubuntu to recover it?
<ThinkT510> elenap: what kind of hardware issues?
<iiname> can someone help me by identifying if certain files are linux driver files
<sudipta> hi
<__osh____> iiname: try the command 'file'
<Jordan_U> tuzlo: Yes, depending on how you deleted it testdisk might be able to recover it.
<__osh____> iiname: it should tell you what file it is.
<jordan_> erUSUL, was running then at the end said it couldnt find the files
<erUSUL> !undelete | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<iiname> __osh____,  there are driver files sent by the hw manufacturer
<elenap> ThinkT510: my graphics card won't work with ubuntu 9.10, 10.4 or 10.10
<tuzlo> Jordan_U, I deleted it with a windows boot disxk by accident, didnt format or do anything else besides unplug
<joeoshawa> urban terror can be installed from the software center i believe
<__osh____> elenap: same problem here.
<ThinkT510> elenap: what graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> !find urban
<ubottu> File urban found in assaultcube-data, doc-iana, doc-rfc-misc, fortunes-pl, gozerbot-plugins, kdebase-runtime-data, kppp, luola-levels, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=urban&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Jordan_U> tuzlo: "unplug"?
<elenap> ThinkT510: an old ATI radeon
<__osh____> iiname: what's the question again?
<tuzlo> it was a USB drive
<jordan_> i tried the software center, it doesnt appear
<sudipta> <elenap>use the drivers
<tuzlo> Jordan_U,  it was a USB drive
<iiname> __osh____, ftp://sysfae.fic.com.tw/  drivers for wimax, touch and audio ?  for a tablet pc
<silverlightning> hi
<elenap> sudipta: I have tried the drivers but had no luck
<Jordan_U> tuzlo: Ok, please explain in more detail what exactly happened.
<silverlightning> hi ActionParsnip, how are you tonight
<ThinkT510> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<__osh____> sudipta: is there a way to force VESA during live-cd boot? I tried -xforcevesa but that didn't work.
<tuzlo> Jordan_U,  I was installing Windows on another computer and accidently deleted all partitions, one happened to be the external HD I had plugged in at the time
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: not bad man, illin
<sudipta> <elenap>I myself have nvidia and it works perfect
<silverlightning> good to hear
<sudipta> <__osh____>i dont know tha...sorry :)
<__osh____> iiname: what do you want to do with them?
<tuzlo> Jordan_U, so far I have done nothing else to it other than unplug the USB cable
<jordan_> erUSUL, , i get a msg saying "could not find package 'urbanterror'"
<silverlightning> has anybody had problem with booting up to a white screen?
<iiname> __osh____,  have 10.04 installaed in that tablet, wifi does not work, touch does not work
<Jordan_U> tuzlo: Testdisk can almost certainly recover it if only the partition table was modified.
<jordan_> erUSUL,  when i use that link and click install
<erUSUL> jordan_: :/ and making the file executable has not worked either?
<joeoshawa> !find terror
<__osh____> sudipta: no worries.
<ubottu> File terror found in empathy-common, fbbdoc, fp-docs, gambas2-doc, gnuplot-doc, kadu-themes, kde-icons-mono, kolab-webadmin, kvirc-data, lam4-dev (and 51 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=terror&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<tuzlo> Jordan_U, alright thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: you ok?
<iiname> __osh____,  so need to install that drivers and test the tablet for wifi, then install touch files
<rummage8> can we ask questions in here or is it better to do in a forum... (sorry n00b)
<Jordan_U> tuzlo: You're welcome.
<jordan_> erUSUL,  from scratch how do i do that again
<__osh____> iiname: try modprobe or insmod on the files you have. If they are .so files.
<palhmbs> hi - I'm wondering why there is no downgrade for sun-java6-jdk? -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+publishinghistory
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, well so so really, but under the circumstances all right
<silverlightning> ;- )
<erUSUL> jordan_: go to Properties||Permissions tab. click on the checkbox to make it executable
<palhmbs> looks to me like it got deleted... is that normal?
<erUSUL> jordan_: ioUrbanTerror.x86_64 for 64 bits or ioUrbanTerror.i386 for 32 bits
<jordan_> erUSUL,  proporties where
<iiname> __osh____,  have the files on a usb now, will try the commands now
<erUSUL> jordan_: right click on the file
<jordan_> the zipped file
<xlemming> hi, does anyone have any experience with nslcd/nss-ldap and having it authenticate using the machine account keytab in activedirectory?
<Lungan> Why doesn't I have any "sharing options" if i rightklick on folders in Ubuntu Netbook remix?
<silverlightning> I am the only one who boots up to a white sceen?
<silverlightning> screen*
<george__> hey everyone
<palhmbs> if I have upgraded to 6.24-1build0.10.10.1  and JAVA compilation is not quite working for my projects -- then logically I need to downgrade
<jordan_> erUSUL,  right click to go to the proprties of the ZIPPED file?
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: try the nomodeset boot option?
<palhmbs> I guess I'll have to downgrade using a local package / download an older JDK from sun manually?
<__osh____> silverlightning: I get dropped into a shell. Not much better. I want to boot to VESA and work from there on my livecd, but -xforcevesa doesnt seem to work. I'm hoping someone here knows how to get X working.
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, that would work with lubuntu too?
<erUSUL> jordan_: no in the extracted files you will see "ioUrbanTerror.x86_64" for 64 bits or "ioUrbanTerror.i386" for 32 bits
<george__> does anyone know a good sight where I can find a good woman?
<maco> george__: off topic here
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, never heard of that
<tuzlo> Jordan_U, that testdisk seems to be locked when installing
<jordan_> erUSUL,  in the zip theres two pk3 files/folders
<erUSUL> jordan_: what files did you dwonloaded?
<LjL> maco: so "woman" too?
<jordan_> erUSUL,  i unzipped these to a urbanterror regular folder
<jordan_> UrbanTerror411_update.zip
<iiname> __osh____,  have problem with modprobe command
<silverlightning> osh, I know some who dual boot with other linux distros find that grub4dos is better?
<__osh____> george__: +1 for the humour of asking a irc-channel of geeks for how to meet woman. Good form.
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset >> ThinkT510
<maco> LjL: hilight? no, that was just Quassel's chat view
<jordan_> UrbanTerror411_update.zip,guess i didnt get the right one
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: possibly
<LjL> ah :)
<__osh____> iiname: what problem?
<erUSUL> jordan_: is a single zip file http://www.urbanterror.info/docs/texts/110/#1.2
<joeoshawa> jordan_, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/11/install-popular-linux-games-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<palhmbs> maco, is downgrading broken on sun-java6-jdk?
<silverlightning> grub4dos, is in package manager?, but for booting?
<joeoshawa> tells you how to add it to the software center
<maco> palhmbs: uh, downgrading is in general not supported...
<SUFLEX> How can i change(set) default gnome folders name for every new created user?
<maco> palhmbs: but i mean, if its just one package, purging the current one then using dpkg -i --force-downgrade foo.deb     should work
<palhmbs> maco, so I can't apt-get install sun-java6-jdk=6.22-0ubuntu1~10.10 ??
<__osh____> silverlightning: not sure what you mean by that.
<maco> palhmbs: i think you need to remove the currently installed one first
<iiname> __osh____,  on the terminal i am in the directory, and tried the command with file name as insmod WDMInstaller.zip  error: insmod: error inserting 'WDMInstaller.zip': -1 Operation not permitted
<iiname>  
<jordan_> kinda wondering wth it was that i dl'ed, was it just an upgrade file
<rethus> i have shortly gnome installed, now xfce. but if i start xfce, during startup the desktop wallpaper still show for 3 seconds the old gnome wallpaper... and siwtch then to the actual paper.
<SUFLEX> i mean Desktop Downloads and etc
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, however, is white screen a fault in grub or lubuntu startup?
<rethus> how can i remove all old gnomestugg
<rethus> ff
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: cd; wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install urbanterror
<palhmbs> right great - so purge first then use force-downgrade, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: it sounds like a driver thing, do you use nvidia gpu?
<ChogyDan> !purexfce | rethus (maybe this)
<ubottu> rethus (maybe this): If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<erUSUL> jordan_: if you are doing a fresh install you do not need the update
<rethus> ChogyDan: i still have done this, but there seems to be old configs
<silverlightning> <__osh____> me neither unfortunately, I was given the suggestion to try grub4dos, and I really cannot figure out the difference to lubuntus grub2
<jordan_> erUSUL,  i am currently dl'ing the full zip file u sent
<__osh____> iiname: you can't use insmod on zip-files. only on drivername.so files. Unzip the file. Look inside. Look for the driver and try to insmod that. And I'm not really sure that will work either.
<__osh____> iiname: are you sure you got linux drivers?
<iiname> __osh____,  will try
<bullgard> '~$ sudo nmap -sP ...' returns the MAC adddress of a neighboring host computer followed by "(USI))". What does "(USI)" mean?
<__osh____> Got to reboot so I can get back to the graphics and google for my error.
<silverlightning> I have a package called libvdpau1 Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries)? actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: lspci | grep vga     will tell you what it is
<jordan_> man, its a 1 gb file
<jordan_> has anyone played the urbanterror game, is it worth playing?
<iiname> hi i have .cat  .ins and .sys file as part of the files in a folder for drivers sent by a manufacturer, will these files help me install the drivers in ubuntu?
<anthony_> experienced user.  trying out live cd 10.10 on old machine (192 Mb RAM, processor probably not much greater than pentium III).  it gets to the background image, displays parts of the top bar (logout button, volume icon) and also shows working mouse, but doesn't get any further.  intermittent HDD and optical activity.  md5 verified ISO image (burned and re-ripped). does this sound like a memory issue to anyone?
<palhmbs> maco, so dpkg -r might work best in this case... hopefully
<joeoshawa> ubuntu 10.10 is karmic correct?
<ThinkT510> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, in terminal? I get nothing there?
<joeoshawa> crap
<jordan_> anyone have an opinion of the UrbanTerror game?
<jordan_> wondering if its even worth the DL?
<ThinkT510> anthony_: i think it is a memory problem, i think the minimum is 256mb
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, are you all happy with your ubuntu? I am still working to get in running smooth, with lubuntu
<anthony_> ThinkT510, thanks.  is that minimum for install of live CD?
<anthony_> ThinkT510, sorry, install *or* live CD
<jordan_> erUSUL, have you played the UrbanTerror before?
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: never had a hitch since Gutsy, Linux in general just works on all my hardware as I buy it so I KNOW it will work
<maheanuu> What is the Ubuntu Noobies Channel?
<erUSUL> jordan_: yes
<craigbass1976> I need to copy a table out of a pdf and paste into a spreadsheet.  I've gotten the adobe reader and hightlighted with ctrl+alt pressed (so that blocks of text are selected) but it's still not pasting into a spreadsheet.  Actually, even just highlighting one row doesn't work; when I paste, it
<jordan_> erUSUL, whatd you think
<ThinkT510> anthony_: i think it's for both, let me check
<craigbass1976> s a column
<jordan_> pretty good game or kinda lame
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, lucky you !!
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: no, smart me.
<palhmbs> maco, is there not a apt-get / aptitude way to force downgrade?
<maco> palhmbs: no
<silverlightning> yes, very clever you :- )
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: I don'tbu whats new or what is cheap.I buy what works
<erUSUL> jordan_: very fun. it is quak3 based so graphics by today standars are crappy but that does not make it less fun
<drc> anthony_: Try this "The minimum system requirements for Lubuntu 10.10 are described by Mario Behling as "comparable to Pentium II or Celeron systems with a 128 Mb RAM configuration, which may yield a slow yet usable system with lubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> *buy
<bullgard> anthony_: To me this does not be caused by a faulty RAM.
<ThinkT510> anthony_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#System%20Requirements
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, I shall have to do something similar I feel
<jordan_> erUSUL, ah, gotcha
<palhmbs> so --- just to clarify, I dpkg -r sun-java-jdk -- then dpkg -i --force-downgrade sun-java-jdk ??
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: as Linux is accepted, it will be easier to hit what works
<bullgard> anthony_: To me this does not seem be caused by a faulty RAM.
<maheanuu> I am looking for the newbie channel as the more I work the loster I get.....
<jordan_> erUSUL, you know of any nice looking cpu monitors for a widget
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, unfortunately I knew nothing when I bought this computer, and I was sort of given a bad deal by the seller
<palhmbs> maco, so --- just to clarify, I dpkg -r sun-java-jdk -- then dpkg -i --force-downgrade sun-java-jdk ??
<erUSUL> jordan_: nope sorry
<maco> palhmbs: id add --purge to the dpkg -r
<jordan_> erUSUL,  i just installed ubuntu yest and would like to be able to monitor the cpu and northbridge etc
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, yes I think there are a few models here and there with Ubuntu/ linux preinstalled, they have to be working
<jordan_> erUSUL,  ah ok
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<palhmbs> maco, do I need the actual package deb name?
<jordan_> checking those out now obottu
<palhmbs> maco, let me rephrase that, do I need the actual .deb file... ?
<maco> palhmbs: for dpkg -r, no. for dpkg -i, yes
<Amithiel> guys, i know this is a highly debated conversation but.. ubuntu 32 vs 64 bits. how can i convince a friend that 64 is already stable and he will get much more advantages? any good reading? also, i got some doubts because i saw a benchmark on a site and in the results the 32 bits gets more perfomance. can't understand why...
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: the 64bit apps are as supported and stable as 32bit
<bullgard> Amithiel: You cannot.
<Amithiel> right, but is it possible that 32 bits gets more performance than 64?
<bullgard> Amithiel: Yes.
<Amithiel> sorry for my poor english
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: for desktop normal use, the advantages are isignificant, for 3d rendering and other data intensive activities will benefit
<BluesKaj> Amithiel, if yoyr friend has over 4G ram then he might some benefit from 64 bit totherwise it's negliglable
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: *insignificant
<sogeking99> hey guys on ubuntu 10.10 when i go into hibernate or close my laptop i get just a blank screen and must restart
<Amithiel> hum. i am 4 gb of ram. am i gaining some advantage?
<BluesKaj> er negligible
<anthony_> drc, bullgard, ThinkT510 thanks very much for your help.  will look at xubuntu instead.  I want to grab files off it initially then look at doing a minimal install when backed up.  in your experience how does hardware support differ between ubuntu and xubuntu?  is there much of a difference?
<BluesKaj> Amithiel, perhaps
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: you can use pae with 32bit and get access to up to 64Gb but each process can only access 3.2Gb RAM
<jordan_> Ubottu, i went to the site how do i install the lm_sensor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<palhmbs> maco, right - so I can use apt-get to download just the package - but not install it with apt, then run dpkg -i --force-downgrade sun-java-jdk_blah_.deb?
<bullgard> anthony_: Not much difference, but a small diffference.
<Amithiel> oh...now i understand
<ThinkT510> anthony_: exactly the same support, just different desktop environment, i prefer xfce myself
<jordan_> really?
<jordan_> hmm, i thought that was a reg person
<jordan_> that sux
<maco> palhmbs: yeah
<palhmbs> maco,  sorry for picking on you - thanks, you've been a great help!
<drc> anthony_: ifxubuntu is still not working well (although the specs say 192 meg RAM), I'd look at lubuntu
<silverlightning> this is what I get running; sudo lspci, the whole sudo lspci | grep vga doesn't give anything http://pastebin.com/S2LKZE3p
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: if you have more than 4Gb RAM then I'd always go 64Bit, at 4Gb you are in the middle so you need to analyse what your system is for and make the choice based on that
<jordan_> currently i installed 4 gb ram and ran the 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: the 64bit OS will mean you can upgrade RAM easier as the RAM is seen as one lump
<Amithiel> i'm desktop normal user. not video editing or something. but i have 64bit version
<jordan_> i figured i got 64 bit hardware, why not run it to its potential
<raido> hx4
<raido> oops, wrong keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: then there is no noticable speed difference betwen the 32bit and 64bit OS for you but your RAM will be seen as 4Gb rather than 3.2Gb and then the extra bit used by PAE
<gui_> hey
<gui_> ça va ?
<craigbass1976> I need to copy a table out of a pdf and paste into a spreadsheet.  I've gotten the adobe reader and hightlighted with ctrl+alt pressed (so that blocks of text are selected) but it's still not pasting into a spreadsheet.  Actually, even just highlighting one row doesn't work; when I paste, it's a column
<ActionParsnip> Amithiel: some 3rd party companys don't support 64bit, so you may need to run 32bit to accommodate
<Mahjongg> Could anyone help me with setting up a bridge on my system for openvpn? I am having trouble deciding on the IP numbers to use.
<anthony_> drc, ThinkT510, bullgard that's what I wanted to hear.  thanks for the help. need to stop the woman using my T60 and treating the USB ports like crap - girlfriends eh! if you do php I'm on #yii most days.  take it easy
<Amithiel> thanks a lot for the info guys. i aprecciate :)
<gui_> hey
<CrystalLinux> Anyone know any good Linux distros that aren't ISOs?
<ikonia> CrystalLinux: please don't ask in here
<ikonia> !topic | CrystalLinux
<ubottu> CrystalLinux: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gui_> can somebody help me ... i want install the driver of my ATI on my brand new ubuntu netbook 10.10
<jordan_> gui, does it come up in the hardware or additional hardware link
<unoob> I need help upgrading 10.04 to 10.10. Every time I try using the Update Manager I always get this error: http://pastebin.com/aPHBR1hT. I'm on a fresh install with no unusual packages installed, so what gives?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<joeoshawa> i am trying to install bombono 1.0.1 from source in ubuntu 10.10  using scons but i am getting this error Can't find library libdvdread!
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mahjongg> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<drt3933> Hi, I just rm'd a file that i really want to get back, any suggestions/ideas
<ikonia> drt3933: let it go
<ChogyDan> unoob: how long has this been happening?
<jordan_> GUI?
<ThinkT510> CrystalLinux: you can install ubuntu from a usb drive if you don't want to use a cd iso
<joeoshawa> i checked synaptic and libdvdread4 is installed
<drt3933> it was just now, i think it should still be on the harddisk
<drc> drt3933: It's dead, JIm
<drt3933> no please dont say that
<CrystalLinux> I haven't got a USB
<Guest13940> ';
<jordan_> guess gui didnt want help
<ChogyDan> CrystalLinux: what do you have?
<gui_> wait :p
<gui_> sorry :D
<drc> CrystalLinux: CD?
<jordan_> ah
<unoob> ChogyDan: I just freshly installed today, but it has been happening ever since I originally installed 10.04
<jordan_> there yee is
<drt3933> ok, ikonia drc , il try to let it go lol
<gui_> i tried to install with an other tuto ... but on package couldn't be install ...
<xlemming> CrystalLinux:  you can also boot to ubuntu using wubi to install it from inside windows:  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<jordan_> gui, does it the driver appear when u go to system > admin > additional hw
<ChogyDan> unoob: hmm, Im not sure which is the relevant log file.  Maybe you could run do-release-upgrade to get a better error msg?
<joeoshawa> wubi causes major problems
<gui_> hmm i would but it doesnt appear there ...
<xlemming> CrytalLinux:  outside of wubi, a usb stick, an iso, or PXE booting the computer you're probably out of luck
<unoob> ChogyDan: that gives me the exact same error, and it rolls back the upgrade either way
<jordan_> gui, i got two htpc's which im using the integrated ati video card and the driver was there
<ChogyDan> unoob: well, Im looking for a more detailed error
<xlemming> joeoshawa:  what kind of wubi issues have you run in to?
<joeoshawa> i don't use windows at all so none
<jordan_> matter of fact im on one of them right now
<joeoshawa> but lots of others come in here with major issues
<xlemming> so not speaking from personal experience or observation then
<joeoshawa> and it always ends with them installing it separate or just off the live cd
<jordan_> gui, it was worth a shot, i am new myself, i just installed ubuntu about 3 days ago
<gui_> :D
<joeoshawa> observation
<gui_> i install with a usb stick
<joeoshawa> every time i come in here there is at least one person with wubi problems
<jordan_> me too
<joeoshawa> today was no exception
<gui_> but i didnt see the left menu ...
<jordan_> ohhhhhh
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, could it be this one:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<gui_> and some time the graphic bugs
<glassresistor> is there a way to save or backup a printer in ubuntu?  we have a network printer at my office and it has some finicky settings, we have it working on one laptop, and i'd like to save those settings and load them onto other ubuntu laptops
<jordan_> gui, are you running a liveCD or are you running it off the usb iso
<guntbert> !enter | gui_
<ubottu> gui_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glassresistor> they are all the same ubuntu version and the same laptop model
<gui_> i have a ati mobility VG V52000
<gui_> something like that
<xlemming> i think its just another option, and perhaps not an issue within wubi itself
<gui_> usb
<Senjai> !bot abuse | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gui_> but i install it
<gui_> and try 3h ...
<guntbert> Senjai: excuse me?
<[poisonborz]> hola... I'm trying to log in remotely to my ubuntu box, but whenever I try to connect, a box comes up on the remote machine asking for password. I researched and found out it's a keyring issue, but no tutorial helped me... (like this: http://tinyurl.com/655sg26)
<GeekyAdam> anyone here have experience using feh (image viewer)?
<jordan_> gui, so when u first inserted the usb and booted off it, did u run the "try ubuntu" or install ubuntu option
<silverlightning> thanks actionparsnip 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M],
<Kgbwilf> If I have a command that requires sudo. How can I make it work without sudo?
<gui_> i install it all was good and without troubles ....
<joeoshawa> anyone with a cd burner or dvd burner can burn a copy of ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !sudo | Kgbwilf
<ubottu> Kgbwilf: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gui_> the issue is my graphic card i think ...
<joeoshawa> regardless of the os
<ikonia> Kgbwilf: you don't, that's why it requires sudo
<h0nd0> sudo -i
<jordan_> gui, gotcha
<ikonia> Kgbwilf: what command do you want to run ?
<jordan_> gui, if its not in the additional hardware window, than im just as stuck on it as u r
<jordan_> gui, :D
<gui_> ok
<unoob> ChogyDan: this is the complete error I get when I try upgrading from either terminal or the gui: http://pastebin.com/gqAvnwTd
<ChogyDan> unoob: you should check some of the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<ChogyDan> unoob: maybe you could pastebin main.log?
<silverlightning> my hardware is not supported
<unoob> ChogyDan: this is the complete main.log http://pastebin.com/rFvATchp
<GeekyAdam> im trying to use feh to watch a windowed (not fullscreen) slideshow of a folder of images. but every time the slideshow transitions to the next image it goes fullscreen automatically. as if i clicked the maximize button every time it transitioned. any ideas how to stop that?
<AndroUser> hi
<silverlightning> what to do with a RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] VGA, that is not listed as supported by ubuntu?
<AndroUser> anyone here
<ChogyDan> unoob: well that isn't it, maybe term.log
<caci> AndroUser: nope
<AndroUser> is anyone getting this message
<caci> AndroUser: nope
<AndroUser> irc newb alert
<unoob> AndroUser: just ask your question
<jordan_> lol
<maco> AndroUser: nope, cant see a thing you're saying
<AndroUser> um
<ThinkT510> !hello | AndroUser
<AndroUser> how do I change my nick
<aliverius> i have an old celeron here and i would like to check the cpu freq but the appropriate files dont appear in /sys
<maco> AndroUser: /nick newnick
<erUSUL> !nick | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<aliverius> what module am i missing?
<ActionParsnip> aliverius: cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<AndroUser> changed
<AndroUser> damn
<unoob> ChogyDan: the term.log is empty
<Naeblis> i need help. my xubuntu hard disk is filling up automatically. I'm not downloading anything i'm aware of!
<droiduser> did it work
<ChogyDan> unoob: apt.log?
<droiduser> can anyone recommend any irc chat channels
<Naeblis> at 0.96 GB now!
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: try:  du -h /var | tail     what is output?
<andrew2u> ub studio 10.10 and 9.04... I often disconnect the network cable from the computer when I'm not using the net. The problem is when I reconnect, ubuntu studio takes really long to see it or establish connection. I have to wait several minutes or restart with the network cable. Linux mint sees it right away. Why is that?
<droiduser> is there an Android channel
<droiduser> ...
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, there's 10 idia-glx packages to choos from, will they possible muck up my system?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: sorry; du -h /var | tail -n 1
<ikonia> droiduser: no idea, ask in #freenode
<Pici> !alis > droiduser
<ubottu> droiduser, please see my private message
<unoob> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/AqYKCdW6
<droiduser> how do I see private messages
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: not sure dude, sorry
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> classic
<droiduser> I'm a newb, k
<droiduser> also I'm on android
<jordan_> anybody know a nice looking system mon that i can run similarly like a widget?
<GeekyAdam> droiduser: depends which way you're viewing irc
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: sudo du -h /var | tail -n 1      will be neater :)
<droiduser> so its not classic mirc or anything
<aliverius> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/hXJz5QLR
<droiduser> its just an Android market app
<GeekyAdam> droiduser: whats the app?
<droiduser> um
<droiduser> brb
<ikonia> droiduser: it's also offtopic for this channel, (geekyadam you too)
<Pici> droiduser: How are we at #ubuntu supposed to know how your random android IRC app works?
<droiduser> androirc
<Naeblis> yeah I did sudo. it says  1.4 G /var
<GeekyAdam> ikonia: just tryin to help man.
 * GeekyAdam frowns at ikonia.
<ActionParsnip> aliverius: ok so its a 2.8Ghz CPU
<bencc> how can I delete a user and a group without getting a warning: group 'something' has no more members
<ChogyDan> unoob: have you ever installed updated xorg packages?
<droiduser> how do I check pms
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip : 1.4G	/var
<Pici> droiduser: We don't know.
<ikonia> droiduser: ask in #freenode
<aliverius> ActionParsnip: i want to be able to edit and read the files in /sys/devices/system/cpu
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: ok thats quite a lot, run: sudo apt-get clean   then re-run
<jordan_> anybody know a nice looking system mon that i can run similarly like a widget?
<Mahjongg> hi, could anyone help me with setting up a bridge on my system for openvpn? I am having trouble deciding on the IP numbers to use.
<unoob> ChogyDan: the only thing I have done on this system since a fresh install is doing an update of what Ubuntu says should be updated, so no I don't believe so
<ActionParsnip> bencc: you could remove the group first.
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip did it. nothing happened
<xlemming> aliverius:  you need to load one of the cpufreq kernel modules to get the scaling bits working
<droiduser> how do I join freenode
<ikonia> !info bombono-dvd
<ubottu> bombono-dvd (source: bombono-dvd): DVD authoring program with nice and clean GUI. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 740 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<bencc> ActionParsnip: I thought I can't remove the primary group of a user
<ikonia> droiduser: /join #freenode
<aliverius> xlemming: which would it be in my case?
<aliverius> xlemming: http://pastebin.com/hXJz5QLR
<zerbiu> load
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: its still filling up. 0.94 GB now!
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: cd /var;  sudo du -h *     what are the biggest ones, or ones that stand out as huge?
<ChogyDan> unoob: did you post history.log yet?
<andrew2u> ubuntu 10.10 ; can I get another volume control that doesn't have the mail indicator for gnome task bar, whatever it's called. The new one has volume /  mail and it's listed as the Indicator applet.
<jordan_> I want to get a nice looking cpu mon similar to a widget? possibly even show the temps of the northbridge? anybody got any ideas
<xlemming> aliverius:  probably speedstep-lib is what I have on 10.04
<unoob> ChogyDan: would that be in the same directory? no such file exists
<andrew2u> I just need a volume control on the bar, not volume and mail. The Volum/mail panel item is too wide.
<ikonia> jordan_: try to wait a little longer before repeating the question please
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: try: cd /var; sudo du -h * | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<ChogyDan> unoob: I dunno then, that's all the files right?
<jordan_> gotcha, think i asked initially about 7 minutes ago, didnt think anyone saw so i rephrased it
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: also, what is the output of:  du -h ~/.xsession-errors
<unoob> ChogyDan: yes... so should I just download a 10.10 ISO and install that?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: for the first command, log/gdm has 506M
<master> hello everyone I am pretty good on computers but I just got one that can burn DVDs and I am a noob with that can anyone help me and answer a few questions for me really quick?
<ChogyDan> unoob: sure, if that works for you
<jordan_> master, is it ur first pc with a burner
<unoob> ChogyDan: not the ideal situation I was hoping for, but it'll work. thank you for trying.
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: I think this is it. now, log/gdm is 513 M
<ikonia> jordan_: you asked it 1 minute apart and 4 minutes apart
<master> no i know how to do cds never did dvds
<jordan_> lol, my bad , seemed longer with no replies
<jordan_> master, what do u need
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: for the error command: 56K	/home/manish/.xsession-errors
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: run it in a bit and see if its grown
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: least its not that then :)
<jordan_> ikonia, did u really go back and check the times
<ikonia> jordan_: it is on my screen
<master> i got a new mac and i have movies in AVI format but I want to burn them to DVD I have toast titanium 10 but when I burn them they look really really bad
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: you get the idea though. go hunting with that command :D
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: still growing, 517M now
<ikonia> master: what OS are you using ont he mac ?
<soraya> hi guys,can i install ubuntu on a MAC iBook G4
<master> now i know other people that used to give me avi to dvd and they looked clear
<ikonia> soraya: you need the PPC port
 * BluesKaj thinks master probly needs libdvdcss2
<master> im using snow leopard
<jordan_> ikonia, really, i dont see times on mine
<ikonia> master: ok, this is Ubuntu support, not mac support
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: looks like you have the culprit
<soraya> ikonia, whats that ?
<ikonia> master: try ##apple
<master> i heard toast ten was the best
<master> thanks
<ikonia> soraya: it's the ubuntu version made for hte Power PC
<BluesKaj> !mac | master
<ubottu> master: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Naeblis> I'm panicking here
<BluesKaj> :)
<soraya> ikonia, where can i get it ?
<ikonia> !PPC | soraya
<ubottu> soraya: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<amh345> is it possible to have a mouse in terminal?  or even some way to copy things returned from terminal?  i'm tired of writing down my psk key
<jordan_> ikonia, how do u see times on ur window
<ikonia> amh345: gdm
<ikonia> jordan_: it's just part of my client
<guntbert> amh345: use <ctrl><shift> C to copy...
<amh345> ikonia: i have no desktop
<ikonia> amh345: oops, I meant gpm
<ikonia> sorry
<jordan_> amh, yeah, highlight whatever and right click hit copy or paste
<jordan_> ctrl c and v wont work in the terminal right
<guntbert> amh345: then my suggestion won't work, sorry
<amh345> you guys no what i mean right? like leyts say i return an error and i want to copy that error and paste it here.
<jordan_> right clicking and manually clicking copy and paste will work though
<ikonia> amh345: gpm
<amh345> ok, gpm it is.
<andres_> hola
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: what do I do now? Also, I downloaded an app called F.lux. Could it have to do something with it?
<jordan_> amh, yeh highlight the error with the mouse, then right click the highlight, then choose copy
<amh345> ikonia: thans]
<IdleOne> jordan_: the shortcut to copy/paste in terminal are ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v
<amh345> thanks*
<guntbert> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jordan_> ah the shift is needed
<jordan_> cool didnt know that
<jordan_> IdleOne, thnx for the tip, i just installed ubuntu 2 days ago and initially tried ctrl c no no avail so resorted to right clicking
<scottnyc> how do i make a folder writable, want to add files to /var/www for lamp use
<ikonia> scottnyc: change the owner with chown or the permissions with chmod
<amh345> woohoo i have mouse.  thanks guys
<h0nd0> you can run the <command> &> error.txt and then copy and paste to here or a pastebin
<scottnyc> ikonia not speaking my language lol im new to this
<scottnyc> what can i write in terminal
<scottnyc> to make that happen
<GeekyAdam> just fyi if anyones wondering about using feh (image viewer) in windowed mode, the parameter to pass is -g640x480 (change to whatever window size you want to use.
<ikonia> scottnyc: if you are going to be running a lamp server I think you need to look into https://help.ubuntu.com and learn the basics of how linux/ubuntu works
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: no-one was wondering
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: still there?
<GeekyAdam> ikonia: ur very grumpy today :/
 * GeekyAdam runs away to avoid ikonia's evil stare.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, chases another one away
<scottnyc> how do i change permissions with chmod, trying to make a folder writable to add files to for lamp, (/var/www) new to linux for mac
<scottnyc> ok
<jordan_> lmao
<ikonia> BluesKaj: if you have something to say please join #ubuntu-ops and say it
<jordan_> poor guy!
<emme> ciao
<jordan_> yeh why so cold?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, why ? I'm not an op ..and you'd probly kick me :)
<jordan_> think he was just trying to help ppl out
<ikonia> BluesKaj: not at all, I'm asking you to do it
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: If you have an issue with how one of the ops does things please feel free and welcome to join #ubuntu-ops and let us know.
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: otherwise please keep the offtopic commentary to yourself
<YBinnenweg> gys?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, it's not serious ...was making a funny
<jordan_> test
<jordan_> nvm
<jordan_> thuoght i got booted
<YBinnenweg> Guys I need some help with my other harddisk. Rightnow I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed on 1 harddisk, but I have another one, which I would like to install windows 7 on, because of itunes and some other stuff. Now the windows installation won't let me install it, so my question is, if there is any disk recovery tool for ubuntu, which can scan my other harddisk, and fix bad sectors, or just fix the whole drive up.
<miho> Nvidia GT8600 trouble
<miho> 8(
<miho> nvidia driver (recomented) install
<miho> after
<miho> console
<silverlightning> is ubuntu radically different when it comes to drivers and hardware compared to fedora, slackware, ..
<miho> not found nvidia
<miho> 10.10
<YBinnenweg> guys anyone of you knows a disc recovery tool?
<YBinnenweg> well not recovery
<usr13> YBinnenweg: If you can tell the system to boot to the other drive, you have a chance.
<YBinnenweg> it doesn't matter
<YBinnenweg> i got all the data
<YBinnenweg> i just want to scan it for bad sectors from this ubuntu 10.10 installation
<miho> xorg.conf default start
<usr13> YBinnenweg: MS-Windows installs are for the first disk only.  Linux you can install on any of the others, but MS-Windows only installs and boots from first drive.
<YBinnenweg> so i gotta dismount all my other drives and retry to install?
<YBinnenweg> i mean hardware dismount
<YBinnenweg> take the power out of my other drives
<usr13> YBinnenweg: fsck /dev/sdb  # Or what ever.
<YBinnenweg> wtf?
<shutz> YBinnenweg, why would you do that? :/
<usr13> YBinnenweg: fsck -y /dev/sdb  # To scan and fix.
<Primdal> Are there different PATH variables for my standard user and sudo?
<b0ot> Does ubuntu allow you to watch silverlight videos?
<usr13> YBinnenweg: But do NOT try and do it on a drive that is mounted.
<YBinnenweg> i won
<YBinnenweg> 't
<jo-erlend> b0ot: yes, but not with drm.
<usr13> YBinnenweg: And it would be the partition, not the drive. i.e.  fsck /dev/sdb1
<usr13> YBinnenweg: man fsdk for more details.
<YBinnenweg> okay :)
<YBinnenweg> but i got it i think
<YBinnenweg> drive is unmounted
<usr13> YBinnenweg: sudo fdisk -y  #To look at drive designations.
<YBinnenweg> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.
<usr13> YBinnenweg: sudo fdisk -l  #Not y.
<usr13> YBinnenweg: fsck -t (filesystem-type-here)  /dev/sdb1  # To scan and fix.
<YBinnenweg> so that will be
<YBinnenweg> fsck -t ntfs  /dev/sdb1
<YBinnenweg> ?
<usr13> YBinnenweg: fsck is really just to check and repair linux file systems.
<YBinnenweg> so i gotta reformat it into a linux partition?
<b0ot> jo-erlend, Is there a way just to record silverlight videos?
<jordan_> I want to get a nice looking cpu mon similar to a widget? possibly even show the temps of the northbridge? anybody got any idea
<usr13> YBinnenweg: But if you read the man file, you'll see that there is fsck.msdos and fsck.vfat etc...
<brontoeee> jordan_, possibly script something with conky?
<jordan_> whats conky
<brontoeee> !conky
<jordan_> brontoeee, is that a widget manager
<brontoeee> jordan_, nope, check about here http://conky.sourceforge.net/, should be in repos
<khamer> jordan_, it just displays text on your desktop
<Primdal> everytime i try to use a command as sudo it says command not found
<brontoeee> right
<ben_> What up?
<usr13> Primdal: What command?
<Primdal> for example "sudo: cd: command not found"
<ben_> Anyone up for starting a forum?
<jordan_> ah i was lookin for a nice gui lookin one
<ben_> i have full hosting privilages
<usr13> Primdal: Leave off the colin :
<jordan_> like the ones in win7
<YBinnenweg> this is what it tells me in all cases: "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb"
<Primdal> usr13: the command i used was sudo cd root/
<ben_> Anyone want to help start a forum?
<Primdal> usr13: no :
<khamer> Pricey, cd is not a command
<khamer> er Primdal,
<khamer> Primdal, cd is a builtin
<usr13> *colon
<khamer> Primdal, "sudo cd root/" doesn't even make any sense
<Primdal> khamer: yeah, i know. It freaks me out
<usr13> Primdal: You do not need to use sudo to cd to root
<YBinnenweg> usr13: this is the message i get: "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb"
<DrupalJim> I just created some scripts to backup my sql dumps via duplicity. All the dumps are then sent to my cloudfiles account for backup purposes. I understand tehre is a command to restore backups...but what if i wanted to extract the difftar.gz's on my windows machine...how would i go about doing that?
<khamer> Primdal, ?
<usr13> Primdal: leave off the sudo, just:  cd /root
<jordan_> you guys have any sys mon tools similar to the widgets in win7?
<Primdal> usr13: Well when i tried cd /root/ it told me permission denied
<khamer> Primdal, that's true, sudo isn't going to fix that
<miho> GT8600 fail 8(
<brontoeee> ben_, forums are so 2004, now you need to install a 'social network'
<BluesKaj> jordan_, I just use the monitor in kmenu/apps/system
<usr13> Primdal: Someting wrong with your sistem.
<Primdal> khamer: ok, but i still dont understand the command not found part
<khamer> Primdal you either need to specify what you want to do there (sudo ls /root") or switch you user to root (sudo -s)
<jordan_> ah, i seen that one, i was looking for a desktop slimline one
<usr13> YBinnenweg: sudo fdisk -l #To see what you have.  And as I said, partition not drive.
<khamer> Primdal, cd isn't a command; its not in /bin, /usr/bin, or any of those; it's a builtin command to the shell
<BluesKaj> jordan_, you can add it to the panel
<khamer> Primdal, do "which cd"
<Primdal> $ which cd
<Primdal> no output
<YBinnenweg> usr13: "/dev/sdb1               1       14946   120053713+   7  HPFS/NTFS"
<khamer> Primdal, exactly, there's no executable called 'cd'; it's built-in to bash
<khamer> Primdal, same as fc and bg and others
<usr13> YBinnenweg: Whell there you go.
<jordan_> BluesKaj, how do i do that
<khamer> Primdal, sudo takes an executable as an argument; not shell built-ins
<BluesKaj> jordan_, right click on the app , choose add to panel
<YBinnenweg> usr13: when i try to check it i get these errors
<khamer> Primdal, sudo really says "run this application as root", except, there's no application 'cd'
<Primdal> khamer: ok. ty. So I tried $ which tlmgr and get and a path, but when i try $ sudo which tlmgr there is no output
<YBinnenweg> usr13: "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2"
<YBinnenweg> usr13: "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found"
<usr13> !paste | YBinnenweg
<ubottu> YBinnenweg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<YBinnenweg> thnx :)
<jordan_> no temperatures in there?
<usr13> YBinnenweg: fsck is for linux file systems.
<YBinnenweg> what is for ntfs?
<khamer> Primdal, most likely, your root's path isn't the same as your path, so the root account doesn' know how to find tlmgr
<ThinkT510> !ntfs
<YBinnenweg> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571371/
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i have an intel & nvidia card in my laptop, how do i see which module is currently in use? lspci / lsmod ??
<usr13> YBinnenweg: NTFS (New Technology File System)
<khamer> Primdal, because 99% of the time "which foobar" and "sudo which foobar" will show the same thing
<Primdal> khamer: Yeah, i thought it might be something like that. So that was why i wanted to change $PATH in /root
<usr13> YBinnenweg: It's Microsoft's way of saying it's a New and improved file system.
<Primdal> khamer: that is where sudos PATH var is, right?
<YBinnenweg> okay
<YBinnenweg> but I need to fix it somehow :S
<YBinnenweg> well
<Wipster> hey I am running a make script and its doing an rm command however my harddrive light is fully on but no processes seem to be running, in the system monitor the rm process is sitting there with sync_page and sync_buffer states... swap usage is 0 and memory is only 13%
<YBinnenweg> scan it
<khamer> Primdal, believe so
<usr13> YBinnenweg: fsck is not for checking NTFS file system.
<YBinnenweg> is there a command for checking NTFS file system?
<ThinkT510> !ntfs-3g >> ThinkT510
<Primdal> khamer: but i need to get to /root then. How do i do that?
<Lastmerlin> hi!
<BluesKaj> ogotta go bbl, I'm forgetting that I'm on kde , gotta load gnome if I'm gonna give help here :P
<Lastmerlin> I need some help with setting up a wlan connection
<ikonia> YBinnenweg: best to do it from windows
<Lastmerlin> I already fought my way through driver installation etc
<usr13> YBinnenweg: chkdsk
<Lastmerlin> now I can chose the device in networkmanager
<YBinnenweg> i don't have a windows rightnow :S
<Lastmerlin> go to *add wireless connection*
<Lastmerlin> scan for devices, it detects my easybox instantly
<loculinux> hola
<Lastmerlin> with 99% signal
<Lastmerlin> enter wpa key, and press add
<Lastmerlin> everything seems fine..
<loculinux> hello
<Lastmerlin> ... except that the box for wireless connections stays empty
<khamer> Primdal, see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/257616/sudo-changes-path-why it's not in /root
<Lastmerlin> no error message, nothing :(
<usr13> YBinnenweg: I suggest you install Linux on the second drive and MS Windows on the first drive.
<Lastmerlin> checked /var/log/deamon.log, because I found that networkmanager writes its log there
<YBinnenweg> okay
<Lastmerlin> nothing useful in there
<khamer> Primdal, but you (your user account) cannot cd into /root, as it's not allowed to; you either need to use sudo to ls/edit a file in there without cd-ing into hte directory, or you need to 'become' root with a command like 'sudo -s'
<YBinnenweg> can i also rightnow shut the power down of my linux drive, so my computer only sees the windows drive, install windows and after that mess with the bootloader?
<Lastmerlin> any proposals what commands to run to get more information ?
<usr13> YBinnenweg: And ust have a blank, un-partitioned drive to start with.
<Lastmerlin> something that either works or prints some error message what went wrong ?
<YBinnenweg> okay
<Primdal> khamer: Ok. Thanks a lot. I will test the solution in the link
<YBinnenweg> well
<YBinnenweg> rightnow
<shutz> YBinnenweg, so you have windows installed to that drive?
<YBinnenweg> had
<YBinnenweg> not anymore
<YBinnenweg> it had aids or something
<YBinnenweg> it would only boot in safemode
<usr13> YBinnenweg: Disconnecting the power to the first drive will not help you.
<shutz> lol
<YBinnenweg> and i needed a reinstall anyway
<shutz> well, you can do a chkdsk in safemode
<YBinnenweg> chkdsk: command not found
<shutz> on your windows drive...
<usr13> YBinnenweg: Unless you intend to just switch drives each time.  In which case, I suggest getting a set of removable drive trays.
<shutz> if there's windows on it ofc...
<YBinnenweg> there is no windows on
<YBinnenweg> it has been formatted 5 times by now
<usr13> YBinnenweg: The ideal situation for a dual boot system is to have MS Windows installed on the first drive and Linux on the second.
<YBinnenweg> i can switch the drives
<YBinnenweg> that doesn't matter
<YBinnenweg> i can just change the bootorder
<YBinnenweg> it's 2 harddisks éh
<usr13> YBinnenweg: Wouldn't you rather have a dual boot system?
<YBinnenweg> i do
<YBinnenweg> but i can edit the windows bootloader
<amh345_> im setting up my wireless.  i see everything there under wlan0 when i run iwconfig.. but i cant update or ping anything.
<amh345_> is there a way i can see where it's failing?
<YBinnenweg> to make it dualboot windows and ubuntu
<taptapir> hi is there a t1.micro ami for ubuntu 10.10?
<shutz> there's no windows on your HDD, you don't have a windows CD, how would you change your boot.ini ? :/
<usr13> amh345_: iwconfig  should tell you if the essid is correct.
<Pjstaab> Can anyone help me with getting a python module named osgeo.gdal
<amh345_> usr13: it is correct. but i defined it manually in /etc/networking
<concon_> Nickserv dead?
<Primdal> khamer: The workaround for sudos path worked for me. Thanks a lot. Have a nice day
<amh345_> usr13: but im grabbing an access point, signal strength is showing.. all that stuff
<usr13> amh345_: You defined the essid in /etc/networking ?
<usr13> amh345_: What is the device name?
<amh345_> usr13: sorry /interfaces
<joeoshawa> if i log a bug for the bombono program in ubuntu will it still get fixed being that it is not a ubuntu specific issue
<konaya__> Does anyone know how the default Ubuntu start-up sound is licensed?
<newiiname> hello
<usr13> amh345_: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<konaya__> I've googled, but can't seem to find an answer.
<usr13> amh345_: You are going about it in the wrong way.  What is the device name?  What do you see when you issue command  iwconfig  with no arguments?
<EliasAmaral> f (a b) (c d) -> f (a b) $ c d. is there a way to remove the () from (a b) too?
<EliasAmaral> ops
<EliasAmaral> wrong channel
<shutz> YBinnenweg,  why don't you use a bootable disk like ultimate boot CD or something to check for bad sectors?
<usr13> amh345_: pastebin the output of iwconfig
<ThinkT510> wow, bad netsplit
<shutz> more splits please! :(
<Lastmerlin> @ usr13: can you have a look at my issue as well ? its very similiar (setup wlan)
<joeoshawa> if anyone is using bombono don't make ntsc dvds with it
<usr13> amh345_:  iwconfig | pastebinit
<joeoshawa> they won't work properly
<newiiname> hello
<_ghost> hey
<newiiname> can someone tell me what packages to install in 10.04 to make a touch screen work in a tablet
<_ghost> i have no idea what im doing
<konaya__> Does anyone know how the default Ubuntu start-up sound is licensed?
<konaya__> Is it open sourced?
<amh345_> alright. server 10.10..   my wireless (wlan0) appears to at *least* grab the signal.. but pinging and updates yield no results..
<konaya__> If so, where do I find the sheet music for it?
<usr13> amh345_: sudo dhclient wlan0
<amh345_> usr13: thanks ! :)
<usr13> amh345_: NP
<amh345_> i need to right that down
<usr13> amh345_: sudo apt-get install wicd
<amh345_> whats that?
<_ghost> i just installed backtrack linux, are they gonna back trace me noww?
<usr13> amh345_: Wired and Wireless Network Connection Manager
<amh345_> usr13: for terminal?
<Provenzano> hi. I have problem need some help plz. On boot I only see "grub rescue>" and cant get past it! I have a eee pc with ubuntu and windows 7 on it
<usr13> amh345_: That is, if you want a pointy clicky way to do these things.
<amh345_> usr	im trying to get familiar with just commandline.. but i'll install that just in case :)
<usr13> amh345_: Open terminal, type: sudo apt-get install wicd   # Hit enter.  Once the application is installed, reboot or just log out and back in again.
<nejode> newiiname, http://www.bytetips.com/touchscreen-support-ubuntu/
<evo> kj
<usr13> amh345_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afVnO3p67Js
<amh345_> my connection keeps dropping. crap
<newiiname> nejode, THANKS
<Provenzano> hi. I have problem need some help plz. On boot I only see "grub rescue>" and cant get past it! I have a eee pc with ubuntu and windows 7 on it I get a "error: no such partition". can someone help me?
<usr13> amh345_: sudo dhclient wlan0 ; sudo apt-get install wicd
<usr13> amh345_: sudo dhclient wlan0 ; sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo reboot
<nejode> Provenzano, more info please... new install? what version of ubuntu? etc, etc
<amh345_> i have to run this udo dhclient wlan0 each time i want to ping/update/install
<amh345_> usr13: wicd is installing now
<newiiname> nejode, doing it now,  but what is utouch ???
<amh345_> shit. it just crapped out again.
<usr13> amh345_: sudo dhclient wlan0 ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager ; sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo reboot
<Provenzano> nejode latest version of ubuntu, i got the error after messing up I guess my windows partition, I really dont know what happened!
<usr13> amh345_: Very good, that will probably fix it for you.
<nejode> Provenzano, can you boot a live version of ubuntu with a flash drive?
<[biabia]> ok i used google chrome before, thought i would try chromium.  why on earth is chromium so much slower
<Provenzano> I can try. and what I should do next? can I put jeOs so I dont need to download a large file or should I get the files from a ubuntu cd?
<Provenzano> nejode
<amh345_> im throwing tmp_transmit: tpm_Send errors midway through my install.
<sogeking99> hey guys is it possible to share my folders on windows 7 with my laptop which uses ubuntu
<nejode> Provenzano, you need to boot into a live environment so you can fis grub
<nejode> *fix
<nejode> ...maybe nickserv is overloaded...
<ychhh> hello everyone
<newiiname> nejode, installed it, rebooting, thanks
<induz> hello
<induz> good afternoon
<induz> hello
<immy> hi
<ychhh> may i ask a question
<induz> how can i determine how many GB is avilable  to use on Lucid??
<SoftarPaul> I'm having problems with my emailnotification
<induz> I had 80 Gb hd out of which  Lucid is installed as it grows kinda
<induz> now i want to know how much is left on my HDD??
<SoftarPaul> It can't read my Hotmail
<ychhh> a friend of mine installed ubuntu 10.10 and wants to change his screen-resolution from 1600 to 1024. but the screen stays black.
<ychhh> does anyone knows why?
<iflema> induz: terninal = df -h  or applications/accessories has a disk usage app
<immy> yesterday i booted up I launched a terminal by custom shortcut (super + T)... not sure if I mis-keyed but when i moved the mouse after the that, the desktop got bigger and moved around... weird
<Pumpkin-> induz: df (most likely with -h to get some human readable units)
<nejode> induz, "df -h"
<ychhh> a friend of mine installed ubuntu 10.10 and wants to change his screen-resolution from 1600 to 1024. but the screen stays black.
<ychhh> does anyone knows why?
<induz> ok I got it from both-GUI and command line
 * Pumpkin- is getting very very confused by the Debian/Ubuntu exim configuration method. Anyone got a clue where I configure what interfaces I want exim to listen on ?
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC 0.6.4 at Ubuntu 10.04?
<immy> hi pumpkin
<Oer> !package lbrc
<Vino> can somebody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/T5qMBLaJ
<Vino> can't install a package because of some strange errors
<Vino> first some stuff about "files list for package missing" and then "fork failed: cannoy allocate memory"
<immy> anyone know why the values in df -h don't add up? i have one logical partition of 60G - it says 60G total, 8.6G used and 48G remaining
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC 0.6.4 at Ubuntu 10.04?
<Vino> what the hell is going on with all these renames?
<miho> FLY.........
<maco> Vino: they're not renames, they're mostly joins and parts
<ychhh> \me
<maco> Vino: i think its actually netsplits
<maco> given the number
<mgolisch> yeah
<jmwpc> The same thing is happening in #pidgin, presumably other channels
<ychhh> and away :-)
<Vino> * PleXuS is now known as 50UAAA7OY <-- this is a netsplit?
<mgolisch> that happens if some of the servers loose connection to the rest of the network
<mgolisch> all users on those servers will leave the channel and come back if they connect back again
<Vino> well... with all this joins and parts i don't know how anybody can hold a conversation. is there somewhere quieter i can get help?
<mgolisch> just disable the join/part spam in your client
<mgolisch> its annoying anyways
<ilessthan3ubuntu> how do i determine my wifi chipset?? lsmod / lspci ? dmesg|grep something??? help
<maco> Vino: sure we can. and at the same time, they chat on their separate servers...  (personally, i have joins/parts set to a dimmer purple colour so they're out of the way of the text, which is black)
<Pumpkin-> immy: I think it might be related to "reserved disk space" for root. Google around for tune2fs and the like.
<Vino> fair enough...
<Vino> would someone look at this for me then? http://pastebin.com/T5qMBLaJ
<immy> thx pumpkin
<Vino> i can't install the unzip package because of some strange errors
<maco> immy: probably also some rounding and that fun base-2 versus base-10 gigabyte/gibibyte stuff
<maco> Vino: i'd try "sudo dpkg -P unzip" first
<miho> uiiiiiiiiii..
<Pumpkin-> maco: indeed. I wish the entire industry had just picked one and gone with it a LONG time ago. Sadly we have marketing
<Vino> erm, now it says "package is in a bad or inconsistent state, you should reinstall it before attempting removal"
<Vino> usually stuff like this is a full hard drive, but i'm at 15%, this is a new install
<maco> Vino: well since clearly *that* isnt gonna happen, purging is the only way to get it gone-gone
<Vino> about a month or two ago
<Vino> purging?
<maco> Vino: the -P
<maco> Vino: try adding  --force-remove-reinstreq
<Pumpkin-> you might need some --force stuff
<immy> thx maco
<Vino> that seems to have removed it
<Vino> so what now, reinstall again?
<maco> Vino: yeah
<Vino> okay it didn't give me the same error as before: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<Vino> what kind of thing would cause this?
<maco> Vino: thats all the info it gave?
<Vino> also i can't figure out how to shut these joins and parts up in my client, and it's driving me crazy
<brontoeee> ePirat, either read the man or dump the sox file on hd and do mediainfo file.wav on that, then read oggenc man to see what kind of wav types it may eat
<Vino> that's the only error, i can pastebin the whole thing if you want
<ods15> Hi - I have a really stupid question - how do I disable a specific keyboard shortcut in gnome-terminal?
<Vino> http://pastebin.com/c5LT9S6y
<maco> Vino: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<ods15> I'm in the "keyboard shortcuts" menu, and i can figure out how to change the shortcut to something else, but i don't see how i can disable it entirely...
<Vino> i tried installing "zip" instead and it went back to the fork failed error
<maco> Vino: try adding -D20 to get debugging info?
<maco> ods15: backspace or delet?
<maco> ods15: back when it had an option to change by mousing over the menu option and clicking a button, that was what cleared it
<maco> ods15: by "it" i mean gnome had that option
<maco> (i imagine its still in gconf-editor somewhere...)
<ods15> maco, ah, yes, "backspace" did it :)
<Vino> to apt-get?
<ePirat> wow
<ePirat> what happens
<Vino> apt-get doesn't recognize -D
<ePirat> :o
<ods15> thanks...
<maco> Vino: no, to dpkg. the deb is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<maco> ePirat: netsplits
<Vino> i'm running "apt-get install zip"
<ePirat> oh
<maco> Vino: apt-get finished downloading though, right? so the deb is in /var/cache/apt/archives and you can dpkg -i -D20 zip*.deb
<Vino> what should i be running?
<Vino> sorry for being such a noob, i'm more of a programmer than a sysadmin
<induz> any good .wav to mp3 encoder on Lucid
<alisalaah> I have an HDMI port on my Asus laptop and Ubuntu isn't detecting the TV when I plug it in..
<Raydiation> why is there no network-manager for console?
<Vino> yeah it did finish downloading
<Raydiation> wpa_supplicant is a pita
<Vino> oh okay
<erUSUL> induz: graphic? sound-converter
<rww> Raydiation: cnetworkmanager in newer versions of Ubuntu
<Raydiation> rww: ty
<induz> sound converter is crashing
<Slart> Hello! I was wondering if it's possible to make rsync copy files from one local dir to another and not care about files that exist with the correct size and modification time.. just doing the standard rsync copy writes everything again if I break and restart the process
<rww> might just be maverick. I forget.
<tuzlo> Jordan_U, you still here?
<Slart> it's possible that rsync just isn't the right tool to use.. any other ideas on what to try?
<Vino> http://pastebin.com/eQzD00hv
<ilessthan3ubuntu> so whats up with 10.10 grub2, it looks like its from 1993
<Vino> thank god the joins stopped
<induz> erUSUL, something like MAX on apple
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC 0.6.4 at Ubuntu 10.04?
<iggy_> fred
<induz> I dont know why sound-conveter is crashing
<bc81> Slart: i think you want the --ignore-existing switch
<erUSUL> induz: i've never used an apple machine.
<erUSUL> !info winff | induz
<ubottu> induz: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<jmwpc> Vino: I just found the plugin in Pidgin that hides the joins/leaves :)
<Vino> i'm using xchat for windows
<konaya__> ilessthan3ubuntu, it does? Do elaborate.
<Slart> bc81: I tried that.. it just skips files that already exist.. although they are too small (since I aborted the transfer)
<tuzlo> I am tryint to install testdisk using the Ubuntu Software center and for the last hour it has been hung up in the applying changes. Ideas on how to get this package installed
<ilessthan3ubuntu> konaya__, i just that it wouldnt be text, i remember a more fancy one
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i just thought*
<konaya__> ilessthan3ubuntu, because I can't recall that grub even existed back in 1993.
<Raydiation> rww:  does this work for wpa enterprise and tls too?
<konaya__> :P
<ilessthan3ubuntu> konaya__, lol, ya i know...i was exaggerating
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 :: I have an HDMI port on my Asus laptop and Ubuntu isn't detecting the TV when I plug it in..
<rww> Raydiation: no idea, I just use it for WPA Personal
<iggy_> fred
<rww> well, WPA2
<Raydiation> rww: hm ok ty
<Raydiation> because kde has issues
<Vino> what's another small utility i can install so i can see if it's just zip that's the problem?
<bc81> Slart: you could try -c (skip based on checksum, i imagine...though, i'm not really an rsync guru)
<konaya__> ilessthan3ubuntu, I know :) seriously, though. I kinda prefer when it is text-only. Graphics when your video mode isn't the native resolution for your screen looks terrible.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> alisalaah, reboot with the hdmi plugged in
<konaya__> alisalaah, System -> Preferences -> Monitors. Reboot shouldn't be necessary.
<induz> erUSUL, winFf is working now
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i used to have my aspire one triple booted with backtrack n osx
<konaya__> alisalaah, what graphics chipset are you on btw?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i couldve sworn i used grub with graphic icons
<konaya__> ilessthan3ubuntu, I don't buy graphic icons, but graphic backgrounds I recall seeing. Looks terrible IMO :)
<Slart> bc81: mm.. I've been eyeing that switch aswell.. but I was kind of expecting rsync to do the size/mod-time comparison by default (since there is a special switch to start using checksums).. but perhaps I'm expecting to much from little rsync.. anyways.. thanks for your time, I'll try the checksumming and see if it does what I want
<ilessthan3ubuntu> konaya__, on that topic dmesg says i have intel /nvidia cards in this laptop, how do i determine which is in use?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> lsmod or
<bc81> Slart: there's always grsync, it might be a little easier to deal with
<konaya__> ilessthan3ubuntu, do you have two graphics adapters in your laptop then? Spec wise?
<blundakat> When I run "additional Drivers" in lubuntu Nothing appears in the list, does this mean the proprietary drivers are not compatible with my graphics card? typing lspci shows my Graphics card to be Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<Slart> bc81: ah.. didn't think of that.. I'll give it a try
<ilessthan3ubuntu> konaya__, yes i do have them both in this laptop
<Lasse1> hey dudes i havin problems
<Lasse1> !!
<konaya__> blundakat, that chipset (ATI RS200) is not supported by the proprietary driver, but it should work fine with the free one.
<Lasse1> i cant mount my .iso file
<konaya__> ilessthan3ubuntu, interesting. Why? :P
<ruffdog> Lasse1, please state your problem.  The more specifics the better.
<alisalaah> IM IN MONITORS, ITS NOT DETECTED
<konaya__> Lasse1, what happens when you try?
<alisalaah> oh sorry for caps
<ilessthan3ubuntu> konaya__, intel to save battery, the nvidia to game, i can switch between the two with win7, i just want nvidia to work in ubuntu
<konaya__> alisalaah, wierd. What graphics chipset do you have?
<Lasse1> its says:    Error, could not mount image.  Solution: Try converting the image to ISO or extract the content to a folder from the upper menu "Image Conversion." NOTE: it is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images. For more information, please visit official website: http://www.acetoneteam.org
<blundakat> konaya, I was hoping to get 3D support running games etc
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC 0.6.4 at Ubuntu 10.04?
<tuzlo> I am tryint to install testdisk using the Ubuntu Software center and for the last hour it has been hung up in the applying changes. Ideas on how to get this package installed
<cyborg_jt> hello, i have no gui for this server, what do i need to apt-get to install one?
<bc81> tuzlo: do you have open synaptic?
<Lasse1> konaya_:    Error, could not mount image.  Solution: Try converting the image to ISO or extract the content to a folder from the upper menu "Image Conversion." NOTE: it is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images. For more information, please visit official website: http://www.acetoneteam.org
<konaya__> ilessthan3ubuntu, I dunno, really. Haven't had the scenario before. Could probably help you if I was there.
<alisalaah> Asus UL50VT, I know I did a command line to install the nVidia drivers since the hdmi didnt work without it and i read about the probs with it, but even with nVidia drivers not working let me grab the chipset model
<tuzlo> bc81, just Ubuntu software center, should I use synaptic instead?
<konaya__> Lasse1, have you tried mounting it via the command line?
<alisalaah> Sysinfo crashes when i open it ffs
<bc81> tuzlo: no, just asking because USC will hang if another package manageris open
<tuzlo> bc81, no no other one is open
<Lasse1> konaya_: do know what i should do?
<bc81> tuzlo: maybe it's process is hang?  system >> admin >> system monitor > processes
<gsirving> I installed LAMP, but only root has write permissions for /var/wwwI tried sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www
<mickster04> gsirving: chown
<alisalaah> I have the NVIDIA GeForce G210M with 512mb
<Vino> maybe it's because i'm on a smaller amazon instance and it's running out of memory?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> im using a g218
<brandon420> anyone use Privoxy?
<tuzlo> bc81, which process am I looking for?
<Slart> bc81: ahh.. found out why it didn't work.. I'm not preserving the modification timestamp when copying files so the files in the DEST-dir have a different timestamp.. that means rsync thinks they are different from the the source and needs to be copied again.. there is a switch --size-only that basically tells rsync to just look at file sizes and not timestamps.. it's working now
<trigger> hi, is there a command line program to paste logs, config files, etc ?
<erUSUL> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bc81> Lasse1: what iso file, how are you trying to mount it?  try using gmount-iso
<trigger> erUSUL: thx
<bc81> tuzlo: update manager, synaptic, gnome-terminal etc
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC 0.6.4 at Ubuntu 10.04?
<bc81> Slart: good to know, thanks :)
<nillerz> is there a channel for programmers?
<Neosano> hello guys, I have problem with Azureus, man says that I have to replace Azureus2.jar file, but where can I find it?
<Lasse1> bc81: Enterprise 2007.iso and im trying to mount it with "acetoneISO"
<tuzlo> bc81, ok, done, now how do I get this package to install properly?
<alisalaah> konaya__, GeForce G210M is what I have any idea on how to get my HDMI working :P
<bc81> tuzlo: you can try from a terminal: sudo apt-get install <package>
<Vino> okay i think it will fix it if i add some swap
<Vino> how do i add some swap?
<tuzlo> says another process is using dpkg, but I killed them
<Neosano> Vino, you have to resize your partition, try GParted
<konaya__> alisalaah, I'm not sure. Have you tried the nVidia Control Panel?
<Neosano> Vino, well, it's if there's no free space
<Vino> i what
<tuzlo> bc81,  says another process is using dpkg, but I killed them
<ilessthan3ubuntu> nvidia-xconfig as root
<Vino> "free -m" says i only have 17 free megabytes of memory
<Lasse1> bc81: have u find of something?
<brandon420> anyone use Privoxy? i keep getting a 502 error
<bc81> tuzlo: ok, good work :)
<Vino> i have to repartition to add swap?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> lol.17...
<ilessthan3ubuntu> ouch
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install LBRC 0.6.4 at Ubuntu 10.04?
<Neosano> Vino, oh, there's a possibility to add a swap file
<bc81> Lasse1: no, i'm afraid not.  you try burning it to a cd?
<tuzlo> bc81,  cant find anoything using dpkg, but still it wont install
<Neosano> Vino, google "ubuntu swap file"
<Lasse1> bc81: dont got any cd's
<alisalaah> i just installed nvidia-settings and nvtv
<Slart> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<84XAAABLZ> Lasse1: sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>    .you don't need an outside application to mount an iso. mount can do it
<alisalaah> konaya__, and its still not helping
<bc81> tuzlo: hmm...i would probably log out/in to be sure
<gsirving> Thank you mickster04, that worked.
<cyborg_jt> what is the most smallest gui i can install?
<Lasse1> 84xaaablz: whats mount point?
<Vino> okay faq reading time for me then thank you
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Vino, i dont use swap
<ilessthan3ubuntu> you can maybe just resize your partition
<ilessthan3ubuntu> but best to use swap if you dont have RAM
<Vino> i'm on an amazong ec2
<bastidraZor> Lasse1: create one.. for it to display on your desktop create it in /media... sudo mkdir /media/iso  ::now your mountpoint would be /media/iso
<tuzlo> bc81,  but will logging out and back in killl the process psaux|grep dpkg gives me a runing process trying to install testdisk still
<Neosano> ilessthan3ubuntu, what about hibernation -_-
<erUSUL> cyborg_jt: a simple window manager like openbox fluxbox or windowmaker
<cyborg_jt> thx
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Neosano, hmmmm, sacrificed for osx partition? i have too many paritions
<bastidraZor> ubottu: tell Neosano about google
<ubottu> Neosano, please see my private message
<bc81> tuzlo: see, you are more advanced than me :)  just suggesting what i would try at this point
<Lasse1> bastidrazor: shall i put "/media... sudo mkdir /media/iso" in terminal?
<amin> hi how could i find what is the SSH tunnel port in my server
<bastidraZor> Lasse1: yes, sudo mkdir /media/iso
<ilessthan3ubuntu> ssh port 22
<ilessthan3ubuntu> que no?
<tuzlo> how the frig do I kill a process that is being run by root?
<erUSUL> tuzlo: with sudo kill $PID
<tuzlo> tried kill -9 PID#
<erUSUL> never use -9 with kill
<tuzlo> erUSUL, doesnt work
<erUSUL> tuzlo: maybe it is an unkillable process
<tuzlo> dpkg
<ohsix> tuzlo: is it a zombie? what's the contents of /proc/<pid of undead process>/wchan?
<amin> I waant to set ssh tunnel to my server but I do not know to which port my server accept this kind of connection
<tuzlo> 14517  0.0  0.8  32384 27848 pts/2    Ds+  15:06   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 17 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/testdisk_6.11-1_i386.deb
<ohsix> tuzlo: it's blocked on disk io
<erUSUL> tuzlo: what does this say ? « ps -o command,state PID »
<ohsix> tuzlo: look at dmesg, something bad might have happened
<erUSUL> tuzlo: yep; ohsix is right
<Lasse1> bastidrazor: so for me its: "sudo mount -o loop Enterprise 2007.iso /media/iso"???
<amin> I waant to set ssh tunnel to my server but I do not know to which port my server accept this kind of connection
<rww> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bc81> tuzlo: amin ilessthan3ubuntu already said port 22, no?
<bc81> tuzlo: ignore that plz
<tuzlo> usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 1 D
<bastidraZor> Lasse1: no, you will need to use the full path of the iso location and escape the space.. for example if the file is in your downloads folder use ~/downloads/Enterprise\ 2007.iso
<ohsix> bastidraZor: default has a big D
<amin> bc81: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4 Protocol mismatch.
<amin> tuzlo: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4 Protocol mismatch.
<soraya> Hi i get [errno5] input/output error wile installing on Mac iBook G4
<bastidraZor> ohsix: true.. i have a symlink
<tuzlo> amin, what?
<Lasse1> bastidrazor: can u make the full command-line for me?
<Vino> i know this isn't an ubuntu question, but: how does swapoff handle things if memory is in use on the swap?
<bastidraZor> Lasse1: where is the located?
<Lasse1> bastidrazor: my iso file is in downloads
<bastidraZor> Vino: dumps all the swapped stuff to RAM
<soraya> This is often due to a faulty Cd/DVD disk or drive-But both are fine
<erUSUL> Vino: tells the kernel to read it back
<Vino> how does it do that without the applications throwing a fit?
<konaya__> Vino, real fun stuff happens, try it ;)
<bastidraZor> Lasse1: sudo mount -o loop ~/Downloads/Enterprise\ 2007.iso /media/iso
<erUSUL> Vino: the plaication does nt know anything about the tricks the kernel pays with memory
<erUSUL> plays*
<immy> hi again
<immy> where is syslog?
<cyborg_jt> how do i install xsever?
<Vino> oh this is what memory mapping is, now that i think about it?
<cyborg_jt> immy: /var/log
<immy> thx
<amin> ilessthan3ubuntu:SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4 Protocol mismatch.
<afat> hi I have just installed ubuntu and I only get a cursor on my screen! What should I do?
<erUSUL> Vino: an aplication in any modern OS with virtual memory (linux) thniks all the ram is his to take
<cyborg_jt> i am trying to run fluxbox, says it cant connect to xserver
<cyborg_jt> i am running server version
<ohsix> erUSUL: apps on operating systems without think the same :O
<Vino> well, maybe not "think" because they actually do have all the ram
<erUSUL> ok; ok. bad wording ;P bear with me not native speaker XXDD
<ohsix> Vino: if it can't drop the disk caches and other ephemeral memory enough to hold the swap contents when its turned off, turning it off will fail
<Vino> interesting. thank you
<afat> hi I have just installed ubuntu and I only get a cursor on my screen! What should I do?
<afat> I'm new to this....
<bc81> afat: first thing i would do is verify the integrity of the media (cd,iso etc)
<erUSUL> Vino: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory
<Vino> so what are some ways then that I can reduce the amount of memory my server uses?
<Vino> erUSUL, yes thank you i'm familiar with it, i just hadn't connected the dots until now :)
<bc81> !verify | afat
<ubottu> afat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<afat> So, my ISO might be wrong!?
<afat> I downloaded it from,
<afat> torrentz.com
<afat> latest version too!
<cyborg_jt> how do i install xsever?
<nillerz> very carefully
<nillerz> because if you mess up
<erUSUL> cyborg_jt: already installed by default
<nillerz> you break everything!!! :O
<cyborg_jt> fluxbox can not connect to xserver
<tuzlo> ohsix, can I pastebin dmesg?
<cyborg_jt> sounds like my firewall is blocking things
<ilessthan3ubuntu> mmm fluxbox
<erUSUL> cyborg_jt: how are you launching it?
<LuckySMack_Work> it it feasable to move an ubuntu installation from a HDD to a SSD? The system has only been installed for about a week.Its installed on my primary HDD but i just got a 32gb SSD and want to move the ubuntu install to that new drive. How hard would that be without re-installing the system?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> uh reinstall dude
<ilessthan3ubuntu> esp if youve only had it for a week
<cyborg_jt> just fluxbox, atm running ircII, im in christchurch, no power running old server off batteries
<Vino> is it normal for mysql to take 240 megabytes of memory?
<erUSUL> LuckySMack_Work: shouldn't be too hard. it all depends on your proficiency with linux i guess
<CarlFK> LuckySMack_Work:  http://clonezilla.org/
<LuckySMack_Work> yea i still have all the .debs in the cache dir. so i could just copy those over so i dont have to re-download them
<erUSUL> LuckySMack_Work: well you only need the debs in case of a reinstall afaics
<LuckySMack_Work> im decent with linux but no pro. I was thinking/hoping it might be as simple as booting to a live cd and moving the files and re-installing grub
<CarlFK> LuckySMack_Work:  http://clonezilla.org/ <-live cd
<gorgonzola_> anyone knows why flash suddenly disappeared from both chrome and firefox?
<tuzlo> ohsix, here's the dmesg, I cant see nothing wrong with it. http://pastebin.com/dGkGtZ8s
<CarlFK> LuckySMack_Work: and you don't need to mess with grub
<LuckySMack_Work> erUSUL, yea but if i totally reinstall the OS i can copy those over to an external and install the os and move them back. so that wont be that bad as i wouldnt have to re-download.
<erUSUL> LuckySMack_Work: that should work. i've done it in the past. you have to tweak /etc/fstab to reflect the changes in uuids
<LuckySMack_Work> CarlFK, thanks. looking
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | LuckySMack_Work
<ubottu> LuckySMack_Work: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<cbf_> evening folkd
<cbf_> evening folks*
<LuckySMack_Work> yea ive seen and used apton cd before. but its kinda just as easy to move the debs. lol
<bc81> hi cbf_
<cbf_> have a question regarding ndiswrapper
<cbf_> hey bc81. having a couple of problems1
<ohsix> tuzlo: cat /proc/14517/wchan
<ohsix> love it
<cbf_> is anybody familiar with ndiswrapper? i have installed a driver and can't get it working.....
<LuckySMack_Work> CarlFK, ah so that will modify grub to reflect that I moved the os?
<CarlFK> LuckySMack_Work: moved the os to where?
<Reallycool> most of the Fn+F(x) combos don't work on my EeePC, is there a way to map them manually?
<LuckySMack_Work> if I use that to move the ubuntu install from the HDD to the newer SSD
<craigbass1976> has anyone ever extracted a table from a pdf with pdftk?
<eksit> hey all
<eksit> anyone who can help me out with a mounting issue?
<ruffdog> eksit, please state your issue and we'll see what we can do about it.
<Guest53943> got real problems with network im showing windows share network and workgroup my machine is on workgroup and all the rest of my net work is on my network how do i include my macine on my network and get it off workgroup?
<eksit> >ruffdog :  im installing Need for speed on my linux machine with wine, i got the cd 1 mounted and now it asks for cd2, how do i properly mount cd2 for it to recognize it ?
<Camarata> i setup the nvidia drivers
<Camarata> i setup the nvidia drivers; now my laptop won't boot
<Camarata> well it boots to terminal
<evilsushi> type startx
<Camarata> that didnt work
<ruffdog> eksit, do you need both CDs?  It seems like you cold remove CD1 and put CD2 in it's place.
<Camarata> startx; failed
<evilsushi> we need more information than it didn't work.
<eksit> the thing is , i got the .iso on my computer
<ilessthan3ubuntu> just mount cd2 while the install is asking for cd2
<eksit> ive mounted the iso in /media/iso
<aykut> hi
<eksit> then it asked for cd2
<eksit> i mounted it in /media/iso2
<eksit> doesnt seem like the instal knows it is there
<ilessthan3ubuntu> why didnt you mount it to /media/iso
<Camarata> UBUNTU 10.10 -- i did "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings && nvtv"; rebooted my Asus UL50VT with nVidia G210M; and it went to terminal; startx did not work
<eksit> i got the .iso on my pc, its not a real CD
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Camarata, is your normal boot taking you to tty1 ?
<ruffdog> eksit, umount your ISO with CD1 and remount ISO with CD2
<aykut> hi
<Camarata> ilessthan3ubuntu: unsure
<eksit> i tried umount in terminal
<eksit> but since the instal is running it wont let me
<CarlFK> LuckySMack_Work: it will clone the partition table and IDs and everything, so the nothing will really notice the move.. .execp.. it won't work if your  SSD is smaller than your HD.  (i think_
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Camarata, i have nvidia 218 and that happend to me
<ilessthan3ubuntu> let me find what i did
<aykut> i have a problems with my Brodcom BCM2035 bluetooth dongle
<cbf_> i am looking to uninstall an alternate driver
<cbf_> just wondering what the command would be
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Camarata, I did,  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<aykut> can anybody help me ?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> the, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xerver-xorg
<ilessthan3ubuntu> then, shutdown -r now
<Camarata> i also had a problem getting irsii to start from command line
<Camarata> ok
<Camarata> one sec ill write that down
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i use xchat
<Camarata> that works from terminal?
<tuzlo> thank god I remember debian from 6 years ago
<ilessthan3ubuntu> there is a type, its -phigh xserver-xorg
<ilessthan3ubuntu> typo*
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i used it in recovery mode to fix the gui in normal mode
<nillerz> who wants to help me make a linux?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> brb, gotta go play ping pong for a few, PM me
<aykut> heey
<daniel__> anyone can configure nfs file sharing on ubuntu ?
<nillerz> What do you do if your joystick isn't supported by the joystick driver in ubuntu?
<nillerz> Does anyone know?
<ruffdog> nillerz, you have to be more specific with your question.  What joystick, do you get an error msg? Did you try to google and see if anyone had the same problem you are having and fixed it?
<nillerz> Nope, nobody has. I have been at this for a week or so. Googled like nuts.
<nillerz> It's the MacAlly iShock II
<nickmoeck> nillerz: write a driver for it :) And then, open-source it and hope that you can get it into the ubuntu repos
<nillerz> See, I'd love to but no one wants to help. I wouldn't know where to start.
<kj6lxu> im using ubuntu 10.10.  when i go to places and click home ubuntu opens my media player. how do i get this to stop ?????
<aykut> can anybody help me about my bluetooth dongle ?
<antihc3> got a funny one.  I have a latitude E6510.  It has intel video.  When i boot i see the screen flicker and hear the login x sound.    It stays that way until i plugin an external monitor then the screen shows up.   Any suggestions
<nickmoeck> nillerz: another option would be to bug the company that makes the joystick
<nillerz> input-events from the package input-utils gives me a bunch of cool stuff, but actually getting it recognized as a joystick in the first place is a, I dunno, pregnant dog.
<nillerz> they don't even make Windows drivers, I doubt they could be aresed to make Linux ones.
<nickmoeck> funny thing, I just googled that model along with "linux" and your post on ubuntuforums came up
<madbeaver> :2
<nillerz> But I think Ican get it working! I can read the output of the device and it's pretty legible for machine standards
<soraya> i need support installing ubuntu on MAC,,can someone reffer me to a page
<jnrg> howdy ! I wonder : wha tapplication (if any) can I use to hear my voice as I speak in a mic (wireless mic well detected, the record function works)
<soraya> is a  iBook G4
<soraya> im gettin an errorno5 diring installatioon
<nillerz> So, apparently most joysticks use the same driver for ubuntu
<nillerz> it's called, originally enough, "joystick".
<andrea> hi
<jnrg> I'm on Maverick, I can see the mic as I tap it in the sound pref but it does'nt echo out
<nillerz> but MY joystick is being recognized as a generic USB device
<nickmoeck> nillerz: you might have some success talking to the authors of that driver. It might just be a matter of you sending them the information about the output of the device
<nillerz> NOT, as a joystick.
<Guest78276> hi .. i have a problem  with a script on init.d
<nillerz> The joystick drier would probably work fine if the joystick was mounting as a joystic
<Guest78276> it make mi impossible to reboot and shutdown the pc
<nillerz> there is nothing on js0
<tetsuo---> Hello, how safe is it, stability wise, to use the latest kernel instead of the older one thats installed/updated by default ?
<nickmoeck> nillerz: the joystick driver is what determines whether it's displayed as a joystick or something else. if the joystick driver doesnt recognize the device, its not going to say its a joystick
<nickmoeck> and hence, js0 won't be created
<kj6lxu>  when i go to places and click home ubuntu opens my media player. how do i get this to stop ?????
<nillerz> I'm assuming Joystick is an open-source program, right?
<Guest78276> the script in a sh script with a infinite loop that check some parametres every 10 s
<nickmoeck> nillerz: yes, joystick is open source
<konaya__> kj6lxu, when did this start?
<konaya__> Also, which media player?
<nillerz> I'm going to see if I can read the source, and, even though it will probably be in a foreign language to me (I do php mostly) I could attempt to figure it out
<aykut> HEELP !! my bluetooth is killing me !!1!1
<nillerz> Here I go again on my own!
<imanc> what does *~ mean ?
<nickmoeck> nillerz: it's a great way to learn a new language :)
<Nevyn1> aykut have you tried ubuntu netbook remix?
<konaya__> aykut, stay calm, try to reach the rf kill switch, and dial 911.
<konaya__> :P
<soraya> does anyone knows a page for linux installation on MAC iBook G4
<nillerz> a new language of which I will promptly forget. :c
<Guest78276> how i can do exit the loop when i rebbot the oc?
<nickmoeck> nillerz: you can grab the source of the driver by running "apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-joystick"
<kj6lxu> konaya_: last week but i have had 10.10 installed on this system for 2months
<geekahedron_> aykut: find a dentist?
<nillerz> where would it download it to?
<aykut> :D:D
<konaya> kj6lxu, weird. Does it happen when you click on other folders in Places or just the Home folder?
<nickmoeck> nillerz: I assume whatever directory you're in, or /var/cache/apt or something like that
<Nevyn1> aykut, seriously, what kindof Bluetooth? internal or external
<digirak> hi folks I seem to be having problems with my linker
<aykut> Nevyn1: external
<digirak> any idea what I could do?
<kj6lxu> konaya: all folders exept network
<aykut> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2035 Broadcom Corp. BCM2035 Bluetooth
<voidmage> I copied my /var directory to a new drive and the permissions are all kinds of borked. everything's owned by root:root instead of the system users that need it. is there an easy way to fix this?
<aykut> its damned
<nillerz> I just downloaded it the old-fashioned way from some college-kids site.
<konaya> kj6lxu, also, which media player is it?
<ccc> hi boy, i have a problem with my touchpad, after an upgrade it not work
<mylisto> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> ccc: what make and model laptop?
<nickmoeck> nillerz: you're better off downloading it from the Ubuntu repos, in case there are any changes from the version you downloaded that are specific to ubuntu
<Nevyn1> aykut, okay, externals are pretty much all covered with the netbook remix package. Just grab it, install, and you find that it works well. Have not met a device yet which  does not support it.
<ccc> ActionParsnip, asus av6
<ActionParsnip> ccc: why didn't you add that to your first question, it's pretty important wouldn't you say?
<kj6lxu> konaya: mplayer but when i uninstall it totiom opens
<mylisto> I just updated a bunch of packages via the update manager - When I started firefox I got the message about updating flash player, yada yada - Now flash videos dont work....
<mylisto> What can I do?
<aykut> hmm netbook remix
<aykut> ok i try
<nillerz> I don't see how it matters much, it's only going to be for my particular controller anyway, I'll just share what I did and they can put it into the main version or whatever when they see fit.
<ActionParsnip> ccc: do you mean an asus v6?
<Nevyn1> aykut, have it running on my 24 inch desktop, and it does etremely well. even the lil missus is happy with it.
<digirak> ActionParsnip: could you help me with my linker
<ccc> nono, aA6000
#ubuntu 2011-02-24
<ActionParsnip> ccc: ok when people ask for information, please give the RIGHT information
<ActionParsnip> digirak: whats a linker?
<digirak> ActionParsnip: compiler linker
<ActionParsnip> digirak: I don't compile dude
<ccc> ActionParsnip, A6000
<konaya> kj6lxu, could you give me line 4 of the file /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop?
<aykut> Nevyn1: i have lcd tv with hdmi. i have i7, i have a looot of ram but i cant have a hdd
<aykut> boot ubuntu on my usb stick
<digirak> ActionParsnip: sorry buddy can you tell me who could help me in case you know
<ActionParsnip> ccc: do you have a shortcut combo to disable and enable the touchpad at all?
<[Adam|Miner]_> My machine is only booting into a CLI, how can I get out?
<Nevyn1> awww..... sounds nice, aykut. Just try, it has a kind of natural feel to it, a bit like the IPAD or Android interfaces. Plus, if you got the hardware but no money for a decent sized stick, you need to rethink your prioritys.
<konaya> [Adam|Miner]_, try logging in via the CLI and then type startx
<konaya> What happens?
<Nevyn1>  [Adam|Miner]_, might I suggest StartX?
<ccc> ActionParsnip, ok excuse me, the model is A6V :P
<ActionParsnip> ccc: you sure this time. I don't appreciate the runaround!
<nillerz> So I found a good chunk of code specific to PSX controllers. This thing is most similar to PSX controllers.
<konaya> kj6lxu, still alive?
<ccc> ActionParsnip, i don't know the combo to enable and disable the touchpad
<kj6lxu> konaya:TryExec=nautilus
<Reallycool> most of the Fn+F(x) combos don't work on my EeePC, is there a way to map them manually?
<soraya> do i need to use terminal to install Ubuntu PPC on MAC
<nillerz> its output is in bytes... so... here goes.
<kj6lxu> konaya: TryExec=nautilus
<[Adam|Miner]_> startx just shows a bunch of commands, then has a fatal server error "could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock"
<jrib>  !ppc | soraya
<ubottu> soraya: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ActionParsnip> ccc: ok cool, can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsmod    Thanks
<konaya> kj6lxu, alright. What happens if you open a new terminal, type nautilus, and press enter?
<ccc> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[Adam|Miner]_> ack, need to leave, gonna have to try later :(
<itaylor57> Interesting 10.10 64 bit icon on the far right (shutdown/restart icon) changed several days ago then reset and is now wrong, anyone else having this problem?
<ActionParsnip> ccc: try: sudo modprobe -rv psmouse; sudo modprobe -v psmouse proto=imps         if you see 'psmouse' listed
<ccc> ActionParnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/571429/
<kj6lxu> konaya: it opens but when i go in to a sub folder there is a ubuntu one disabled notice at the top
<digirak> ping anyone here knows something about linkers?
<itaylor57> digirak: what are you compiling?
<konaya> kj6lxu, should be an unrelated problem, not sure. Could you give me line 1 of the file .gtk-bookmarks in your home folder? I think I know what the problem could be, just need to find where exactly we change it back.
<Lastwolf> QUIT
<kj6lxu> konaya: file:///home/sydmarty/Documents
<Nevyn1> interesting.... solved problems draw joins like shit draws flies.
<amh345> my wireless connection in ubuntu server is continuously dropping and i have no clue why.  it seems like after 10 seconds or so of being connected.. i get bounced. is there a way to figure out why?
<ccc> ActionParsnip: good, now the touchpad work. But it work to next reboot?
<konaya> kj6lxu, run gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/file/command
<konaya> kj6lxu, What does it say?
<digirak> itaylor57: I am compiling c-code to read from a file
<Nevyn1>  amh345 , my first guess would be getting a logfile from all incoming and outgoing traffic. Though I do not know how to do it.....
<sougata> amh345, are you sure no one is sharing your ip ?
 * Nevyn1 is ashamed
<kj6lxu> :konaya it does not reconize the command    "   run    "
<kj6lxu> konaya: it does not reconize the command    "   run    "
<amh345> sougata: good question on the ip deal. imma check
<itaylor57> digirak: so you are getting unresolved symbols
<tetsuo---> Does anyone know why empathy opens an extra icon? why doesnt it simply use the existing mail icon?
<konaya> kj6lxu, that might be because the word "run" wasn't part of the command.  :)
<digirak> itaylor57: no i am getting this 0x001a47fd in __isoc99_fscanf () from /lib/libc.so.6
<digirak> itaylor57: segfault
<konaya> kj6lxu, just gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/file/command
<kj6lxu> konaya: sorry about the bone head move and it prints out       No value set for `/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/file/command'
<konaya> kj6lxu, no worries :) Hm. I'll privmsg three commands to you (don't want to spam the channel), hold on a sec.
<itaylor57> digirak: probably off topic here you might try ##c
<spenza> aplikasi internet
<konaya> kj6lxu, There you go. These might work, not sure. Quite frankly, I'm a bit confused as to what it might be, but that might override the problem if we're lucky.
<digirak> itaylor57: alright sounds good
<konaya> Reminds me of Windows, which tended to get all kinds of association problems.
<konaya> Or tends. Dunno. Haven't used the crud for many years now :)
<konaya> kj6lxu, did they work?
<antihc3> ok even if i go to another console or power saver kicks in i can not get the screen to come back until i connect via VGA to and external monitor
<itaylor57> Interesting 10.10 64 bit icon on the far right (shutdown/restart icon) changed several days ago then reset and is now wrong, anyone else having this problem? just trying to fix or find out why
<konaya> Sweet, it worked! :)
<antihc3> itaylor57, i do not have that problem but i just installed and updated fully
<konaya> There should be a Swedish Ubuntu paid support line. I would so file a job application.
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, can I get help getting sound working again on my 10.10? I don't really know what sound driver it's using, but there's nothing coming out of my speakers
<itaylor57> !sound | IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<konaya> IsmAvatar, what did you do immediately before the symptoms started showing?
<IsmAvatar> konaya: I haven't touched this thing in a year. It's probably halfway between installing OSS or something like that.
<konaya> IsmAvatar, so you haven't installed any updates lately or anything?
<IsmAvatar> konaya: actually I have. I upgraded it from 9.10 to 10.04 and then to 10.10 just this week. But at the start of the week, sound wasn't working, and after the upgrades, it's no better and no worse.
<konaya> IsmAvatar, what happens if you run alsamixer in a terminal?
<konaya> (Also, what could be worse than "not working?"=
<konaya> )
<IsmAvatar> konaya: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<konaya> I suppose "not working and caught fire"
<IsmAvatar> and I've seen worse than not working
<konaya> Hm.
<ruijian> good morning
<IsmAvatar> for instance, I've had my sound driver problems crash programs
<salman_> hi
<konaya> Sound problems is not my forte, but we'll try some more things.
<drewdbp> ismavatar:you have the option to reinstall 10.10 through cd
<IsmAvatar> drewdbp: aware. And I'll certainly do that if nothing else works.
<drewdbp> did u installed it via netinst?
<IsmAvatar> I installed it originally via CD, back in the days of 8.04. I've upgraded using the standard Update Manager "Upgrade Now" button.
<salman_> hi
<konaya> IsmAvatar, actually, that might be your best option all-round. There's a lot of crust lying around, and a system likes a reinstall now and again regardless of operating system.
<konaya> That's why having a separate /home-partition is so convenient :)
<konaya> But if you want to try fixing it without reinstalling, I'd suggest opening synaptic and reinstalling everything with the name "alsa" in it.
<IsmAvatar> konaya: I could be wrong, but usually installed programs don't reside in /home. Most of the hastle of a reinstall would not be backing up data (there is virtually none), but just installing all the stuff I had again. And it seems like it's hardly worth the hastle for something as simple as the sound driver not working.
<konaya> IsmAvatar, true, installed programs usually don't reside in /home. But you could get a listing of all installed packages and simply reinstall them again. Would take a quarter hour or so, but it would be mostly automated. Hm. There should be a migration mechanism for that. Wishlist item.
<IsmAvatar> should I get alsa-oss?
<konaya> IsmAvatar, shouldn't have any bearing right now.
<amh345> my ips arent conflicting... and im still dropping connect from wireless.
<immy> which folders other than ~ should i backup? config files? root?
<IsmAvatar> immy: most config files are hidden in ~
<konaya> IsmAvatar, ah damned... I kinda need to go, it's 01:30 over here and I have work in the morning :( I hope someone else here will step in and help you, or that you find your solution regardless.
<IsmAvatar> konaya: it's alright. It's a pretty generic problem, so I'm sure I'll find help.
<IsmAvatar> thanks for your help so far
<immy> i was browsing through ~ just now and realised that many of the .folders hold config info
<konaya> No worries :)
<konaya> immy, that's usually what they're for.
<IsmAvatar> immy: that's what I meant by 'hidden'
<konaya> Anyways, 'ta!
<immy> ya they don't list by default
<IsmAvatar> linux usually starts a filename with . (dot) to indicate hidden.
<immy> oh i see
<zer0rez> wow, why did ubuntu go w/ empathy as the default client?! can't handle joining the support irc channel, freaking out on my gtalk account.
<IsmAvatar> it eliminates the need for an extra file descriptor bit
<immy> i see
<teage> is that . (dot), is that a linux thing or is it a unix thing?
<teage> just wondering
<zer0rez> anyone setup a "new" aluminum apple wireless/bt keyboard w/ 10.10?
<IsmAvatar> teage: not sure, but the concept of hidden files seems like mostly a linux thing.
<IsmAvatar> although there is a difference between ls and ls -a
<immy> so there's really nothing in root i need to worry about backing up?
<immy> also, is it possible to save a list of the packages i have installed?
<IsmAvatar> immy: not usually. Not unless you're doing some hacking. Most of the stuff in there is just program data which will be repopulated when you install the programs again.
<IsmAvatar> sorry, that was for the root backup
<immy> ya i got that
<IsmAvatar> someone else will have to help you get a listing of installed packages.
<immy> no worries and thx
<immy> :)
<immy> found something: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<Oer> zer0rez,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/12502/how-do-i-get-the-apple-wireless-keyboard-working-in-10-10
<caseinpoint> does anybody know if there is a VNC server that allows for a NAT 2 NAT service for Ubuntu?
<zer0rez> Oer: thanks reading now
<caseinpoint> I have a static IP and I'd like to have a server run on my ubuntu system that would allow me to connect to a client even if I wasn't at home where my ubuntu server was.
<teage> can anyone tell me why my mouse acts very sloppy under maverick yet works half decent on lucid? using toshiba a135 s4487 laptop. could not find much info online. been a pain.
<zer0rez> Oer: ah i did have this one open, just was hoping there was a "simpler" solution, i'll do this in a bit thanks
<immy> i'm using google chrome which is installed in /opt... i don't see any config folder for chrome in ~ i wonder where the bookmarks and other config info is stored...
<aeon-ltd> teage: sensitivity or lag?
<teage> lag
<aeon-ltd> teage: running compiz?
<pipegeek> where, if anywhere are there mirrors of old, unsupported ubuntu releases?  I'm specifically looking for a kernel from intrepid
<teage> aeon-ltd, i move the pointer and when i stop, pointer goes that extra mile if you know what i mean
<xangua> immy: how about..... ~/.chome ¿¿
<xangua> chrome*
<teage> no compiz aeon-ltd
<pipegeek> ah, found it
<aeon-ltd> teage: whats system monitor like?
<immy> nope - its in ~/.config/google-chrome
<immy> doh
<brandom> Does anyone here know of a tool that will validate the integrity of files after an installation?  e.g. verify that files have not changed since apt-get/dpkg put them there?
<amh345> im getting 85% packet loss and i dont know why
<amh345> wpa_supplicant
<amh345> can anyone offer some pointers?
<martin_> does anyone of you use canto?
<brandom> amh345: I don't know much about wifi, but if you are in an area with lots of other ppl you might be sharing channels and increasing each other's noise.  But, this isn't #wifi so I'll stop.
<amh345> brandom: that's not it. its a config issue.  gautenteed
<amh345> i *had* this working like a charm before i reformatted. now it's all mangled
<Docfxit> I started an update to Ubuntu 10.10 many hours ago.  I looks like it has been frozen for hours.  Should I just power it off with the power button.  I can move the mouse but can't click on anything.
<immy> i had that happen to me - it is the window manager thingy
<nit-wit> Docfxit, crtl-alt-prtc reisub  is a soft restart
<nit-wit> *prtsc
<immy> so when the window freezes like that you do a soft restart - happened to me once before... what happens to whatever you were working on? i guess it depends on the programme right?
<Docfxit> nit-wit, is prtc the same as print screen?
<nit-wit> Docfxit, yeh
<joejc18> ubuntu one seems to suck if i cancel now do i get my $1 back?
<shentino> joejc18:  Could you be more specific with "suck"?
<nit-wit> Docfxit, if you sub an a o for the b it is off rather then reboot
<Docfxit> nit-wit, That doesn't do anything.
<nit-wit> Docfxit, how an=bout crtl-alt-f2 to a tty
<joejc18> it doesnt seem to be syncing and if it is its going to be forever AND i cant sync my whole music library
<tyler_d> trying to reset cheese webcam settings ---> problem is that its stuck in black and white mode
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, can I get help getting sound working again on my 10.10? I don't really know what sound driver it's using, but there's nothing coming out of my speakers. Already tried the troubleshooting guide.
<Madpilot> joejc, #ubuntuone might be able to help, but "suck" is kind of a vague bug report...
<immy> ism did you take a look in syslog for error messages?
<Docfxit> nit-wit, I don't know what you mean: "if you sub an a o for the b it is off rather then reboot"
<shentino> that's my point.  suck is a bit vague
<IsmAvatar> immy: syslog?
<joejc18> i dont care about bugs i care about my 1 month free trail not being free and not getting what i paid for
<immy> ya its in ummm... /var/log
<nit-wit> Docfxit, the reisub=reboot reisuo=off  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reisub
<Madpilot> joejc18, #ubuntuone and ask there.
<immy> you might see something regarding your audio
<immy> my syslog has many entries: wpa_supplicant - failed to initiate ap scan
<IsmAvatar> immy: http://pastebin.com/B7J3pRun not seeing any one in particular about audio except maybe soundon.log
<immy> i generally have my wireless adapter disabled - why is it trying to scan for wireless when my wireless is disabled?
<Docfxit> nit-wit, I tried crtl-alt-f2 , it didn't do anything.   I don't know what this means: to a tty
<sabboo> nitwit?
<sabboo> more like chill pill!
<IsmAvatar> immy: soundon.log doesn't seem to be listing any errors, although I see a couple of references to oss_ich0
<nit-wit> Docfxit, tty is the command line out of the desktop, i would just do a hard shutdown  guess, it should be okay, hard to say though not knowing the actual update/upgrade.
<kamalmv> i have a wireless modem with a pc  os-ubuntu.....how can i connect a lan through wireless to a laptop with windows 7??????
<Skeeter-> Could anyone help me to install grub on a LVM
<Docfxit> nit-wit, I can't get to a command line.  I guess I'll try a hard shutdown and see what happens.
<immy> u need to open up syslog - open it with gedit or in cli less
<sabboo> Skeeter-, don't mean to sound stupid but LVM?
<sabboo> must mean something special
<psusi> Skeeter-, ask a more specific question ;)
<Docfxit> nit-wit, Thanks for your help.
<IsmAvatar> immy: ah. Well, not seeing anything relevant in syslog. A couple network things, but nothing sound-related.
<Neptunes> hi im stuck in ctrl+alt+f1 mode how do i return to normal mode
<IsmAvatar> Neptunes: Ctrl+Alt+F6
<sabboo> Docfxit, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=grub+lvm&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<IsmAvatar> or Alt+F6
<afat> heyyy heellppp geeks!!!i am trying to install my ubuntu 10.10 from my usb in shellf..what is the command that i need to use to it to start installing?
<Skeeter-> psusi: sec i got friend that just logged in
<sabboo> Docfxit, you want to install grub on a raid?
<Neptunes> tty6 comes then
<IsmAvatar> Neptunes: sorry, I meant F7
<IsmAvatar> Ctrl+alt+f7 or Alt+f7
<Docfxit> sabalaba, I don't have a raid.
<Neptunes> still nothing
<sabboo> Docfxit, that is only possible when the raid is hardware (like a real serer) not software like Linux allows on desktops
<afat> heyyy heellppp geeks!!!i am trying to install my ubuntu 10.10 from my usb in shellf..what is the command that i need to use to it to start installing?
<IsmAvatar> Neptunes: then it sounds like your xserver might have called it quits. Number 7 is where the XServer normally is
<lillecarl> ctrl atl f7 is defaul for graphicat user inteface
<lillecarl> else you can use f1
<lillecarl> log in with your user
<lillecarl> then type startx
<lillecarl> :)
<Docfxit> sabalaba, I'm running Ubuntu from a thumb drive.
<jordan_> annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd Im back
<lillecarl> Docfxit, read what i said
<Neptunes> ok thanks
<jordan_> can anyone help me with installing the UrbanTerror game, i just finished dl'ing it?
<lillecarl> jordan_, what os is it for?
<shentino> There are some funky looking nicknames in the alphabetical head end of the list here
<jordan_> ubuntu
<jordan_> 64
<amh345> iwconfig shows im connected to my wireless.  but why would i be having crazy packet loss?
<nit-wit> Docfxit, how big is the thumb and how is it loaded
<lillecarl> what format where on the file you downloaded?
<Chilaquiles> is there any way to free the memory on ubuntu? sometimes I don have anything running and I have a lot of memory usage
<jordan_> lillecarl, what do u mean?
<Pici> shentino: Nothing to worry about, just some unresolved nicks due to netsplits and whatnot.
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, http://linuxatemyram.com
<teddyb> how do i go about forcing software center /  update manager to install / update untrusted packages?
<lillecarl> jordan_, the game you downloaded
<lillecarl> did you use http or apt-get/aptitude?
<IsmAvatar> Can anyone help me get my sound working again? I think it's halfway between Alsa and OSS or somesuch.
<jrib> teddyb: from where?  A ppa?
<sabboo> sabalaba, did he mean that for me?
<teddyb> jrib yep
<Docfxit> lillecarl, Thanks,  I get an error "x: user not authorized to run the x server, aborting.
<jrib> teddyb: go to the PPA's website and add the key
<IsmAvatar> Docfxit: sudo
<jordan_> lillecarl, i downloaded it straight from the urban terror site
<jordan_> ohhhh
<teddyb> k thanks jrib
<jordan_> um
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl: the problem is that sometimes I can't hybernate my laptop because it says that there's not enough memory
<lillecarl> Docfxit, log in with root instead on f2 if you wanna start the xserver then :)
<jordan_> http
<Chilaquiles> the problem is that sometimes I can't hybernate my laptop because it says that there's not enough memory
<Chilaquiles> And I have 1.5G in memory!!
<rmd_> Soo..... dd if=desktop.iso of=/dev/sdb results in a usb stick that isn't bootable...
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles how much swap space do you have?
<rmd_> How can I make it bootable?
<buttking> jordan_: as far as I know, the UT download arleady has a built binary, all you have to do is run it
<Docfxit> nit-wit, The thumb is 16gb.  It has 4gb persistant partition.
<jordan_> buttking,  k, lemme check
<IShadowed> hi
<buttking> did it come as a package, like a rar that you had to extract?
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl:  1.5G in SWAP
<jordan_> buttking, dumb question here, where or what is the binary
<lillecarl> you should have the double of what your ram is, well whatever
<IShadowed> the network list isn't appearing in the above toolbar as another user is signed in too on this computer, and they have it. How can I run it on mine, now? Because having to switch back and forth just to reset a connection is really annoying
<lillecarl> run the command free -m and tell me what it said in a private
<buttking> the binary will have a filename like ioUrbanTerror.i386 or ioUrbanTerror.x86_64
<Docfxit> lillecarl, It said Server is already active for display 0
<teddyb> jrib, i think this is it http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xD6B6DB186A68F637 ? what extension do i save it as?
<olimones> I am usuing ubuntu server. I want to install Asterisk GUI on it. Does anyone know how to solve an interfece cycling problem?
<jordan_> buttking,  Could not display "/home/jordan/Downloads/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386".
<jordan_> thats what i get when i double click it
<jrib> teddyb: no, just read the instructions on the ppa page for adding the key, you are doing too much work
<lillecarl> Docfxit, hmm i dont rember the command for closing a x session but.....
<Docfxit> lillecarl, I goes on to say
<buttking> first, you'll need to change the permissions on the file.  I'd open up a terminal and go to the UT folder
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl:  why the heck I can't hybernate my computer because it says there's not enough memory! and I have 1.5G in swap
<buttking> and type "chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386"
<afat> heyyy heellppp geeks!!!i am trying to install my ubuntu 10.10 from my usb in shellf..what is the command that i need to use to it to start installing?
<jordan_> buttking,  u mean the q3ut4 folder
<afat> helppp
<jordan_> thats one of the two folders that came in the dl
<Docfxit> lillecarl, "If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.x0-lock and start again.
<jrib> !install | afat
<ubottu> afat: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, prolyl because you got alot loaded in memory and swap, and when you hibernate i think everyting in your ram is saved in swap
<buttking> where ever ioUrbanTerror.i386 is located
<lillecarl> Docfxit, well thats gay, gimme a sec
<josheee12> hey guys.  i have an ATI card and i'm on 10.10 (x64).  i'm trying to enable the Extra effects in appearnce, but i can only enable None.  i get the error that "Compositioning is not available" or something of the likes.
<lillecarl> you wanted to get into a gui again right or how was it xD?
<Docfxit> lillecarl, How can I tell if it's running?
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl: so how can I hybernate then?
<zruty> Can I check/repair NTFS filesystems in linux?
<DrManhattan> josheee12, gotta install yourself some proprietary ATI drivers
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, you could try to increase your swap using gparted
<lillecarl> sudo gparted
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl: but I thought you guys say that 1.5 is fine
<josheee12> DrManhattan: they are indeed installed.  only happening after they are, no less
<lillecarl> well i recommend 50% more then your ram is :P
<DrManhattan> strange
<jordan_> buttking,  k i cd'ed to the urbanterror folder
<jordan_> buttking,  then what
<mickster04> !who | lillecarl
<ubottu> lillecarl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl: are you sure that's gonna solve the problem?
<buttking> k, type "chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386"
<jordan_> k
<buttking> then, type "./ioUrbanTerror.i386"
<jordan_> did
<buttking> and it should run
<jordan_> k, one sec
<josheee12> DrManhattan: I NEED MAH COMPIZ CUBE!
<lillecarl> sry ubottu
<lillecarl> oh
<lillecarl> its a bot xD
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, its worth a try atleast or are you low on disk space?
<mickster04> josheee12: have you restarted since installing them, and have you looked at the options available in the ati config?
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, try this to
<teddyb> jrib so like sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader ? if thats right im gonna have to do it at home, college proxy seems to be blocking it
<Chilaquiles> it seems like ubuntu is not very good handling hibernation or suspention very well yert
<jordan_> k, it ran
<jordan_> cool thnx
<josheee12> restarted at least 10 times total.  and i coldn't find anything related.
<buttking> no problem
<jordan_> next time though, how can i run it outside of the terminal
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, run "top" in a commandline and see wich apps take most memory
<jrib> teddyb: sure, that will add a ppa and add the key.  But if you already have the ppa added to your sources.list, you only need to add the key
<lillecarl> then "killall APPNAME"
<Chilaquiles> Xorg
<buttking> I'm not positive, that's just how I always ran it
<teddyb> oh cool, thanks jrib
<jordan_> oh via the terminal
<jordan_> from the looks of it, no one plays it, the servers were empty
<buttking> I generally keep a terminal open, so it was never a problem to type "cd ~/UrbanTerror && ./ioUrbanTerror.i386"
<jordan_> either that or i didnt sync up well with the servers
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl: but as I said before, sometimes Im not running many programs (like 2) and it says that I don't have enough memory!!
<mickster04> josheee12: try running "monitors" in admin or preferences (whichever it is) and if there is a special ati tool it will say...
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, then you got stuff that should be in the swap in the memory
<jordan_> buttking,  u have any thoughts on a good looking sys mon'ing widget
<Chilaquiles> lillecarl: ok so how you clear that?
<jordan_> like i wanna mon north bridge temps
<jordan_> cpu usage
<buttking> check out gkrellm
<lillecarl> Chilaquiles, please talk in a private, easier
<jordan_> all on a clean widget
<jordan_> is that in software center or synaptic
<mickster04> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<buttking> yeah, it should be
<bastidraZor> jordan_: conky does well with some tweaking.. cairo-dock can put some widgets up too
<Docfxit> lillecarl, Why do I need to run startx.  I booted up to my desktop.  Can't I just continue the updates that I started before?
<alisalaah> i cant get my 2 usb to dvi adapters working in Ubuntu is there anyone who could help?
<josheee12> DrManhattan: when i try to open monitors, it says RANDR extension not available
<jordan_> also , is there a way to verify my usb 3.0 ports are working correctly to the usb 3 speeds
<jordan_> my thumb drive comes up but i was curious if its being picked up at usb 3 or 3 speeds
<olimones> So, no one knows about asterisk-GUI?
<kamalmv>  i have a wireless modem with a pc  os-ubuntu.....how can i connect a lan through wireless to a laptop with windows 7??????
<jordan_> Oli``, nope
<mickster04> !asterisk
<mickster04> olimones: clearly not
<tyler_d> trying to reset cheese webcam settings ---> problem is that its stuck in black and white mode
<josheee12> DrManhattan: apparently it's related to my usage of Xinerama.  any ideas of an alternative?  i guess i could save up for an Eyefinity-compatible card
<buttking> the easiest way to check would probably just be to transfer a file to a thumb drive and watch the speed
<olimones> why clearly not? it runs on Ubuntu?
<jordan_> anybody here have usb 3.0 running correctly
<mickster04> tyler_d: how did you put it into black and white mode?
<mickster04> olimones: your question wasn't that, it was whether anyone knew anything about it, seeing as they haven't responded to your question,its fair to say, that atm, no-one here knows how to solve your problem?
<lillecarl> Docfxit, never mind i misunderstood you :/
<mickster04> jordan_: get a file on it of a certain size, then copy off to it using your 3.0 ports and your 2.0 ports and see if there is any difference in speed
<Chilaquiles> damn
<mickster04> jordan_: make it a big file
<Chilaquiles> ubuntu really sucks
<buttking> nah
<buttking> it's pretty rad
<Docfxit> lillecarl, np
<lillecarl> :)
<Chilaquiles> it frozes my computer, and I didn't have that problem
<jordan_> Mickster, good point
<syrinx> chilaquiles be trollin
<Docfxit> lillecarl,  Should I continue trying to run the update?
<mickster04> jordan_: yeah, also do you need special 3.0 compatible usb thumb drives for the extra speed? i dunno but 3.0 is backward compatible so wouldn't complain
<Skeeter-> psusi: u still there?
<lillecarl> Docfxit, did you use the update manager and you shut the pc down or what?
<Chilaquiles> why do you say im trolling?
<Docfxit> lillecarl, Yes
<Chilaquiles> syrinx: because I say that ubuntu sux?
<jordan_> yeh i got a 32gb thumbdrive
<Docfxit> lillecarl, I was using the Update Manager, It froze and then I did a hard shutdown.
<mickster04> jordan_: according to some research i did (my friend) you can get specific usb3 thumb drives
<jordan_> and it does go backwards compat. which is what made me wonder which spd it was running at on my ubuntu
<Skeeter-> Could anyone help me to install grub on a LVM, i just installed ubuntu. During the installation, it was unable to install grub propely. Now i need to install it myself and i cant figure out how to make it happen
<lillecarl> Docfxit, hmm gimme a sec ill google a bit :)
<jordan_> mickster04, , what do u mean by specific
<mickster04> jordan_: as in there are usb thuimb drives that can only go as fast as 2.0 anyway so the 3.0 port won't help much
<jordan_> mickster04,  like usb 3 only or usb 3,2,1 friendly
<Docfxit> lillecarl, Thank you for helping.
<jordan_> ah, yeah the one i got is an ADATA N005
<bc81> tyler_d: you could try gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/cheese
<jordan_> usb 3.0 thumb drive
<lillecarl> Docfxit, try apt-get install --fix-broken
<jordan_> plus i have an external 3.0 case
<lillecarl> sudo *
<lillecarl> then update
<mickster04> jordan_: like the thumb drive will have to be made with the 3.0 spec, else your port can't use the faster speeds and will go at 2.0 speeds
<JeffCBR> I'm bored... what should I play with?
<jordan_> yeh, it is, it ran at 3.0 spds on xp and win7
<Docfxit> lillecarl, It ran.  everything was zero.  Looks like it's ok.
<jordan_> mickster04,  heres another dumb question , in windows i normally go to "my computer" to view my drives like usb drives, where do i go in ubuntu
<tyler_d> bc81: no joy.... still like the saturation is all borked... would really like to know where the config file is for cheese so I could just blow it away
<jordan_> found it
<bc81> tyler_d: you ran that command when cheese was closed? that's where all the config info is located as far as i can tell
<lillecarl> Docfxit, then update manager again ;)
<jordan_> i put the usb drive in the wrong pc, i popped it in my server by accident then i loked over and put it in my htpc
<jigynet> how do i make a .exe executable in xubuntu?
<xangua> !wine | jigynet
<ubottu> jigynet: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jordan_> jigynet,  wine maybe, im shootin in the dark tho
<tyler_d> bc81: yup yup... I found .gconf/apps/cheese/%gconf.xml as well... but no reference to contrast or such
<bc81> jigynet: you can chmod +x <file>
<jigynet> i've got wine, i told it to use it...
<jordan_> jigynet,  im having a lil trouble getting the wine installed though so dont take my word for it
<jigynet> ohh
<bc81> tyler_d: look in gconf-editor >> /apps/cheese  the config info is there
<GothSpark> ok  any one knows how fix the no screen problem on ubuntu  I installed the Nvidia drivers for an 310M from ubuntu but when I restart it do not find my screen so I am stuck on the consol I tryed startx but no result ... noscreen found  unable to connect to Xserver what I should do I have two card on it... an hd intel and an 310M that I want to use
<Docfxit> lillecarl, How can I uncheck all updates so I can select only a few at a time.
<jordan_> 56 Mb a seconds over usb is good enough for usb 3 right?
<GothSpark> edit I am using a laptop from Asus
<Docfxit> lillecarl, There are 290 updates selected.
<bc81> Docfxit: if you use synaptic you will have more control over this
<plwert> what would you recommend as a simple console application that can load space/comma separated files, display them as columns and sort the rows by some column?
<Docfxit> bc81, How do I run synaptic?
<bc81> Docfxit: system >> administration >> synaptic package manager
<bc81> Docfxit: click reload, then you can sort all marked pakages, & choose the ones you want (ctrl/shift+click)
<jordan_> sweet my usb 3 drive is running at 3.0 speeds
<jordan_> varified it by sending a 1 Gb folder
<jigynet> cd isnt changeing directories?
<Docfxit> bc81, I received an error "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"
<jordan_> where would i go to run conky
<jordan_> i installed it via the software center
<lillecarl> Docfxit, idk, usually i just have a few :P
<GothSpark> jordan you want to try it , usualy you have to type conky in the terminal
<bc81> Docfxit: your /tmp folder might be full http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821443
<jordan_> GothSpark,  k, backkkkkkkkkkkkkk to the terminal, lol
<bc81> jordan_: alt+f2 conky &
<jordan_> k it just popped up
<jordan_> cant i manipulate it like change the opacity and what not
<TheCheck> lol
<bc81> jordan_: yes, edit ~/.conkyrc
<bc81> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<antihc3> anyone know if there is a work around for the dell , Intel video problem ,  Screen is black until external monitor is plugged in
<jordan_> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<jordan_> that was the error i got running the "edit ~/.conkyrc" cmd
<TheCheck> anyone know if a good ip VPN proxy for ubuntu that i can google that is free?
<bc81> jordan_: gedit ~/.conkyrc
<coolwind> test
<gaelfx> coolwind: hear ya
<jordan_> bc81, ah i guess i need to enter text cmds to it as opposed to a gui
<gaelfx> What can I do for choppy playback in smplayer using vdpau?
<jordan_> damn microsoft for making me  a lazy pc user
<robot682> I am getting the following error  "error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6:"  when trying to install Qlogic QLA4010C ISCSI drivers
<robot682> I would really appreciate some help
<rmd_> ok.. so, can I get a little help writing this ubuntu image to a usb drive? I've tried dd. I've tried the instructions on the wiki.. and I keep running into problems. Last time it finally booted from the usb, but the screen was blank.
<bc81> jordan_: there are some ready made configs all over the net..the ubuntu forums has a huge thread dedicated to them
<jordan_> cool, will check them out
<jordan_> maybe even modify it myself
<jordan_> we'll see,lol
<coolwind> any one know how to disabled "who joined or left the room" message?
<TheCheck> i dont know cool
<TheCheck> no clue
<bc81> jordan_: yea, it's not so bad.  the syntax is super easy to learn
<jigynet> lol why is terminal's cd command case sensitive?
<coolwind> Thanks TheCheck
<simcop2387> is ther a guide for switching to root on raid (dmraid) after the fact?
<gaelfx> is there any ppa for smplayer that actually supports maverick?
<bc81> jordan_: and the best part is, when you make a small change to the config file...ctrl+s and it will show you the changes right away
<jordan_> yeh, that i like
<robot682> I am getting the following error  "error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6:"  when trying to install Qlogic QLA4010C ISCSI drivers  and would really like some help.  It's for a school project.
<bc81> jigynet: as far as i know, all linux terminal commands are lowercase
<jordan_> i dont like that apply and wait crap M$ got me used to
<auro1> hi
<bc81> or case-sensitive
<auro1> i just chmod'd alot of stuff 0777 by mistake
<auro1> is this bad?
<auro1> i was trying to chmod the current folder 0777
<auro1> but instead i was actually running it against /
<auro1> >.<
<auro1> so... is that bad?
<gaelfx> !enter > auro1
<ubottu> auro1, please see my private message
<immy> im using grsync gui to configure backups - it has an option to run a command before backup begins and halt if the command fails. Since I will schedule this to run automatically i want to make sure the removal hdd is connected - is there a command i can use to make sure /media/backup exists?
<jigynet> yea, but if the file has caps and directories..so u gotta type it exactly, very annoying
<JeffCBR> !enter > JeffCBR
<ubottu> JeffCBR, please see my private message
<jigynet> and chmodding can be bad.. depnding on te commnd or actions given
<itaylor57> jigynet: you can use tab completion for that
<jason_> guys, i downloaded icons for libreoffice. but i don't want to change global icon theme, i only want to replace current libreoffice icons with new ones. which folder do i go to?
<Madpilot> jigynet, you know about tab-complete to help with file/directory name completion, right?
<jigynet> oh yea forgot
<JeffCBR> auro1: You did this as root?
<auro1> JeffCBR: yep... <.<
<JeffCBR> How old is your installation?
<auro1> JeffCBR: sudo chmod 777 / -v -R
<auro1> i just finished setting it up
<auro1> <.<
<auro1> (shit. sorry. did the enter-thing again)
<Madpilot> jigynet, /long/complex/~directory/SillyCamelCaseFileName.complex could be as simple as four characters and four TAB key presses :)
<robot682> I am getting the following error  "error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6:" when I try to run a .bin installer.  Can anyone please advise me as to how to fix this?
<jigynet> xD
<JeffCBR> Well, I don't know of a way to reset your files to their proper permissions... I'd suggest starting over.
<auro1> fuk.
<Madpilot> auro1, if it's a brand-new install, nuke it and start over. Simplest "fix".
<auro1> its not really "brand new"
<JeffCBR> I'm no expert, though. There may be a way.
<auro1> but pretty new
<auro1> like a month or something
<jigynet> issue the commands again or their other switchs..
<itaylor57> robot682: what bin file were you running
<JeffCBR> But, yeah, if your install is pretty new, that's probably your best bet.
<auro1> Is it dangerous if I ignore it?
<Madpilot> auro1, seriously, mind the Enter key. This channel is too busy to have one sentence take up six lines.
<bc81> jason usually /usr/share/icons is a good place to start (can't give you the exact dir, as i don't have it installed)
<auro1> Madpilot: Real sorry. Thanks for pointing it out.
<bc81> jason_: see above
<jordan_> anybody setup Wine successfully
<jigynet> auro i think u made those files unrestrcited or removed root status?
<JeffCBR> auro1: There are files that are read-only to root for a reason.
<jason_> does anybody know the folder where libreoffice icons are located?
<Madpilot> auro1, depending on what exactly you chmodded to 777 in /, stuff could well randomly stop working...
<jason_> bc81, above?
<jigynet> yea
<shmup> got a question on swap. i know it's recommended in ubuntu's wiki to create swap = to the amount of physicam memory.
<shmup> if i have 8GB, is this really practical?
<auro1> Madpilot: JeffCBR: i think it only got somewhee in /var/
<bc81> jason_: "usually /usr/share/icons is a good place to start (can't give you the exact dir, as i don't have it installed)"
<jigynet> yes shmup
<jason_> bc81, ah. thk u -)
<gaelfx> if I install the latest smplayer by hand, will I have to uninstall it if I want to add a ppa later when it's available?
<shmup> jigynet: can you explain why? not asking for paragraphs of reasons just..
<auro1> i killed it as soon as i realised something was wrong. I guess i should really take a backup and nuke it tomorrow...
<shmup> jigynet: i don't really understand. if i have 4GB of physical memory and 4GB of swap, and that's enough. i'd assume if i have 8GB of memory, 4GB of swap would be enough, too.
<rmd_> ok.. so, can I get a little help writing this ubuntu image to a usb drive? I've tried dd. I've tried the instructions on the wiki.. and I keep running into problems. Last time it finally booted from the usb, but the screen was blank.
<jigynet> shmup, if u mutli task u could easily use all 8gb of physical raam
<Madpilot> auro1, backups are a good idea regardless. Which reminds me, I should burn some new backup DVDs. Months of unbacked-up photos and graphics...
<shmup> jigynet: why not make 20GB of swap then? i mean..
<JeffCBR> shmup: If you haev 8GB of memory, what are you using a swap for?
<auro1> Madpilot: Damn thats not good :D
<shmup> JeffCBR: i didn't think i'd even need to, that's kind of why i'm here..
<jigynet> plus swap can be used when ram can not be addressed
<shmup> JeffCBR: i was just reading a dual boot guide, to make sure i did it right. never dual booted win/ubuntu.
<itaylor57> shmup: it would only matter if you hibernate
<xangua> there is already a smplayer ppa i believe gaelfx
<Droas> Halp... I need an edit undo for rm /media/partitionName/* ._.
<bc81> 2 GiB of swap should be fine for most uses
<gaelfx> xangua: not for maverick, unless you found one that I didn't
<jigynet> shmup, right, if u have the hd space, and plan to be cpu intense, media/games.. doubling the swap can gain speed etc
<jordan_> in my  Applications > system tools i have a q4wine.......when i run it i have to configure it (just installed it a minute ago) anybody know how to set it up?????????
<jigynet> so far nothing has been negative for extreamly large swaps
<gaelfx> xangua: rvm only supports lucid or earlier, same with nvidia vdpau team
<jigynet> unless its a laptop
<shmup> jigynet: ah all right. well, i don't plan on gaming much at all. 8GB is actually an overkill, but it was $70 so i thought why not.
<shmup> jigynet: it is a laptop
<JeffCBR> It's crazy overkill...
<shmup> jigynet: this is mainly for coding
<JeffCBR> IMO.
<shmup> yeah, but nothing wrong with it right?
<jigynet> ah
<JeffCBR> Well, I've never heard of someone having too much ram. ;)
<JeffCBR> I have 512 MB. :D
<joejc18> if i put a symlink to my Music folder in ubunty one folder will it share my music folder?
<shmup> rofl yeah, i thought you were gonna introduce me to some crazy theory
<shmup> that i've never heard of
<jigynet> keep the swap 4gb-8gb, using the hd excessivly on a laptop can heat things up alot
<shmup> i'm gonna set up 2GB of swap. if i'm using over 10GB of memory on this, that is just insane and..
<shmup> k 4GB then ;p
<mickster04> what if you have 16GB RAM?
<shmup> i'm gonna swap this hdd out anyways when intel comes out with the new ssd's this year!
<jordan_> i got 128GB ram
<shmup> rofl
<jordan_> lol :D
<joejc18> imo swap is useless if you have good ram
<jigynet> how did you use 10 gigs?
<jordan_> naw just 4 gb
<mickster04> jordan_: you...really can't :O
<JeffCBR> shmup: Personally, I'd try things without a swap. Watson doesn't have a swap. :D
<^Mike> Hi, I'm getting the following error when attempting to apt-get upgrade. "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?" How can I fix this?
<gaelfx> shmup: it sounds like you have a lot of money. do you need an assistant?
<mickster04> ^Mike: sudo that command
<JeffCBR> Ram is cheap.
<auro1> im using a whopping 4 kb of swap space with 4gb ram
<jigynet> swap is always useful
<mickster04> ^Mike: sudo apt-get update
<jordan_> in my  Applications > system tools i have a q4wine.......when i run it i have to configure it (just installed it a minute ago) anybody know how to set it up?????????
<JeffCBR> I remember when ram cost $1 per megabyte.
<jordan_> JeffCBR, ouch 4 gb then would be $4000 +
<JeffCBR> So, your ram should have cost you around 4 grand.
<Madpilot> JeffCBR, likewise. Also, kids should get off our respective lawns, right?
<jigynet> lol i seen ddr @ $180 for 1 gig...
<JeffCBR> Madpilot: Right?!
<JeffCBR> Damn kids and their cheap ram.
<shmup> a friend tells me if i plan on hibernating just go with 8GB
<JeffCBR> I told a kid to get off my lawn and he threw a 2 gig dimm at me.
<shmup> but i've never been into hibernating laptops
<gaelfx> shmup: pretty sure that if you hibernate, you still need swap
<Nitrohax> jeff, but cheap ram and then you put those cheap sticky heat sinks on them makes them look cool
<KB1JWQ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jordan_> anybody good with setting up q4wine
<jigynet> when it turns off w2hen u walk away thats sleep/hibernate
<KB1JWQ> !anybody | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gaelfx> shmup: the whole point is that when you hibernate, it powers down things like RAM
<JeffCBR> Nitrohax: My two machines are about 5 years and 10 years behind the hardware curve respectively.
<eoss> Hello, I just switched from win7 to ubuntu on my main computer, I am getting choppy play back on flash videos ...not in fullscreen but when its NOT in fullscreen
<jordan_> lol, that seemed rather useless
<eoss> its freezing the rest of my computer and very choppy
<jordan_> i aske dmy question pretty clearly i thought
<GothSpark> ook any one knows about the black screen issue after installing Nvidia drivers on laptops I have that issue but have seen no answer any where
<syrinx> eoss: installed all the codecs?
<Nitrohax> JeffCBR, I just upgraded from a 6 year old computer. still not seeing much difference in the speed and stuff
<jigynet> when a pc hibernates it uses ram and swap and hd
<jigynet> mostly ram
<shmup> gaelfx: thats what i thought i said, or meant to
<shmup> gaelfx: if you hibernate you DO need swap
<shmup> and he recommended 8GB of it
<shmup> for my setup
<Nitrohax> openoffice site is down that's really upsetting
<gaelfx> jordan_ the point is that you need to tell us what you're actually having troubles with when installing wine, not just asking for "anyone" who can setup wine
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell shmup about enter
<ubottu> shmup, please see my private message
<mjn> GothSpark, you mean a black border around the screen?
<hack-1> anyone know if I can load firefox through wine to watch my netflix account? they say I need a windows system or mac
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: maybe for oracle, but not for me
<jigynet> yea if u have 8gb of software open you'll need that to store that data
<JeffCBR> Nitrohax: Yeah... if I played more video games, I'd probably be pressed to upgrade. I saw a video card at the shop the other day that I think could house a small family.
<jordan_> well i am having trouble right off the start from the first config pg
<eoss> syrinx, i dont think so how i install all of them?
<mjn> hack-1, you need to install a virtual machine
<Nitrohax> JeffCBR, LOL. I found a 1gig 9400 gt card for $40. works for me
<auro1> Can anyone recommend a good backup program for ubuntu that can do "incremental" and full backups ?
<hack-1> ok thank you
<jigynet> hack-1, they waNT u in windows..
<jordan_> if noone was familiar i didnt want to waste anybodys time with where i was stuck at if it wouldnt make any sense to them
<gaelfx> jordan_ what specific trouble are you having with the config page?
<JeffCBR> Nitrohax: If I told you the cards in my machines, you'd laugh.
<hack-1> yes windows or mac
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, i tried goign to the site the last couple days. no connections for it
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell auro1 about backup
<ubottu> auro1, please see my private message
<jordan_> ummm, it ask for stuff that i dont know about, like a wine libs
<hack-1> I am a noob but love learning
<jigynet> virtual machine is wine?
<jordan_> i am new to linux as of 2-3 days ago so im not familiar with a lot fo the terminalogy
<Nitrohax> JeffCBR, if you aren't using high end graphics then you don't really need them. I got them just to take the load off the MoBi
<Nitrohax> MoBo even
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: well, I just loaded it and I'm in China. Are you living in a horribly oppressive country at the moment?
<bc81> jigynet: they are 2 different things
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, no, where did you d/l it from
<mjn> jigynet, wine is a windows emulator...virtual machine runs the entire os
<bc81> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in maverick
<auro1> i don't really want system backup. I want to be able to do backups of specific folders at specified intervals. For example, do incremental backup every day and full backup every week. Then put the backups into my dropbox folder for an example
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, haven't been riots in detroit for a couple decades but that can all change son
<JeffCBR> I access this machine exclusively through ssh. The video card (GeForce MX4000 64MB) is in there just so it'll boot.
<jigynet> nitro have u tried isitdownforme .com?
<jigynet> isitdownorjustme
<mjn> virtual is still avail on the oracle site
<hack-1> can I install firefox in wine?
<Nitrohax> jigynet, not yet. oen sec
<GothSpark> mjn I mean that I end up to the consol screen  o gui are loaded cause X can't  detect a screen to display
<Nitrohax> JeffCBR, if it works it works
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: I didn't try downloading it, sorry. I thought you meant the website
<mjn> GothSpark, unfortunately, i don't think i can help you with that
<bc81> hack-1: iff you already have wine installed, just download the firefox.exe installer and run it
<JeffCBR> I'd put a stick of gum in there, if it would boot.
<hack-1> thank you @bc81
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, I can get to the oracle site, but //openoffice.org site doesn't seem to want to load.
<mickster04> hack-1: yes but why?
<jigynet> that will by pass netflix requireing windows?
<punkmexic> is there a monitor app for ubuntu that allows me to set my monitor to 1024 resolution (without seeing black stuff) 16:10
<bc81> hack-1: but you should probably just use virtualbox for the netflix (no guarantee ff in wine will work)
<mkquist> !wine
<jordan_> k, the first start up window when i click q4wine ask for 4 things, 3 of which are already filled in, the fourth is a wine libs : which i dont know what they want me to put there
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<GothSpark> mjn I think it is the drivers for mobile card but ... i'm not sure a friend of mine got the same exact problem with an update on mint
<hack-1> I'm gonna try it , then the VBox if it does'nt work
 * Capt_Blackwood is away: I'm happily doing something. So if you could please sod off.
<shmup> gimme your opinion on root now, please. i'm thinking 10-15GB.
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: ok, I can download it. did you try different mirrors?
<mjn> hack-1, ff in wine, still won't let you view netflix...
<gaelfx> !away > Capt_Blackwood
<ubottu> Capt_Blackwood, please see my private message
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, it won't even let me get into the site to download it. i'm looking for alternate ways
<mjn> still picks up a non windows/mac operating system..
<punkmexic> is there a monitor app for ubuntu that allows me to set my monitor to 1024 resolution (without seeing black stuff) 16:10 i can only do that with 1200 resolution but i cant with 800 or 1024
<JeffCBR> If anyone is envious of my graphics processing capability, my card is available on eBay for $10. :D
<jordan_> gaelfx, k, the first start up window when i click q4wine ask for 4 things, 3 of which are already filled in, the fourth is a wine libs : which i dont know what they want me to put there
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: wow, maybe DF took over your ISP?
<Nitrohax> this is what I get Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.
<Jayro> Hi,  how would I change the color of  my panels (top and bottom of the screen) without changing anything else?
<bc81> shmup: how much total HDD space do you have
<mickster04> hack-1: mjn why doesn't netflix work in ubuntu???
<gaelfx> jordan_ how did you install wine?
<jigynet> lol, i've had issues with openoffice.org in the past as well..dunno waht fixed it..was having ddos and dns hijacks at the time..i reset my router and cleared cache
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, I know comcast is the anti christ but i don't think they were getting into the software side of things yet
<jordan_> gaelfx, via the software center
<aeon-ltd> Jayro: right click has some options
<Jayro> mickster: netflix need microsofts silver light to run
<Jayro> thanks
<mjn> openoffice is accessible to me..
<gaelfx> jordan_ and what are you trying to do with it?
<mickster04> Jayro: thanks, how far is moonlight coming?
<Nitrohax> moonlight doesn't work with netflix.
<mickster04> Nitrohax: also thanks
<hack-1> I don't know it just sends me to a page telling me my OS is not supported and gives a list of OS's @mixter84
<jigynet> comcast is one of many isp's who are 80% of their network is owned by a security corp
<jordan_> originally a while ago i was trying to run an exe from the urbanterror game which i alraedy got help with running a different way a while ago
<Jayro> mickster: moonlight does not have the DRM stack needed for netflix
<jordan_> but i already installed the wine
<Nitrohax> it's some stupid license thing between the movie and tv people. they are afraid they will copy and stuff. The hated hollywood people
<mjn> mickster04, can't say that i know, just know that the only way i've gotten it to work is through VM
<mickster04> !tab | hack-1
<ubottu> hack-1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jordan_> i went to go run it so i can see how it works but havent got it to start yet
<jigynet> and when comcast is asked about this they deny it
<mickster04> Jayro: see the !tab message
<Jayro> !tab
<Jayro> ?
<mickster04> !tab > Jayro
<ubottu> Jayro, please see my private message
<shmup> bc81: sorry, 320. 60GB for windows. 40GB for /home, 8GB swap, thinking 15-20GB for /root.
<mjn> jigynet, course they do...robber barons and pirates
<shmup> bc81: the rest will be for storage, for both OS's
<Jayro> mickster04, OH NICE.
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: http://download.openoffice.org/contribute.html?download=mirrorbrain&files/stable/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_en-US.exe does this work for you?
<bc81> shmup: go with 20 if you can spare it..room to grow is always good :)
<mickster04> Jayro: very
<jigynet> verizon charges $20 more for all their services =c
<shmup> bc81: sounds good then. i can definitely spare it. :P
<mickster04> mjn: that's not cool :(
<Jayro> mickster04, thats soooo convinient. I cant belive i didnt know that before
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, same thing. i got it to load with ubuntu but windows isn't doing anything
<jigynet> and its not better..using them for about 4 mos now
<mickster04> Jayro: tsk :D
<Nitrohax> and i'm trying to do this stupid windows BS machine for a friend. I hate windows
<mjn> mickster04, er, seriously...how so, in order to avoid in the future?
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: well, that site says they are in "read-only mode" for a few days, whatever that means
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: why not use LibreOffice?
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, I think it might mean windows is on the way out. I hope. LOL
<mickster04> MSHughes: what are you talking about? i was talking about netflix?
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: haha, dare to dream
<mickster04> mjn: what are you talking about? i was talking about netflix?
<jigynet> was thinking about fios, but customer service and costs not staying what they should be, and not being accurate is making me think twwice.
<mickster04> MSHughes: sorry wrong nick
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, the windows theme should be dare to be stupid
<jigynet> yea i hope windows is out too
<gaelfx> jordan_ you don't run wine, you install windows programs with it and then run them
<mjn> mickster04, oh sorry, i thought you were referring to the comcast opine
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: a la Weird Al?
<jigynet> lol
<jigynet> gael..
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, that's right
<gaelfx> nice
<jigynet> opine?
 * gaelfx approves
<jordan_> gaelfx, it seems more a headache then a fix for now, and being i dont NEED it at the moment i will revoke my question about it
<Nitrohax> I think I have a solution.. one sec
<Jayro> Does anyone know how i can install themes i get from here? http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity?page=2
<mjn> jigynet, opine: to hold or express an opinion
<gaelfx> jordan_ in my experience, it's been pretty decent for running windows programs, have you tried installing any with it?
<mickster04> Jayro: system > pref >appearances
<azmodeus> quasi piango! alla fine ci sono riuscito! ç_ç buonasera a tutti
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gaelfx> azmodeus: french?
<jordan_> gaelfx,  no initially i was going to run the urbanterror game via wine but another person helped me get urbanterror running via the terminal
<Jayro> mickster04, yeah, i goto install, but there is no theme files in the extracted folder
<azmodeus> ohhh.. I'm sorry! ^^
<gaelfx> !fr > azmodeus
<ubottu> azmodeus, please see my private message
<jordan_> so that was all i had to work with wine at the moment
<azmodeus> I was sure that was the italian channel... :P
<mickster04> Jayro: then mayb you are downloading the wrong type?
<Jayro> nvm... i just dont exract it..
<azmodeus> I see.. forgot -it
<gaelfx> oops! apologies
<Jayro> ^^
<azmodeus> sorry! :P see ya all... bye
<mickster04> Jayro:  :p
<gaelfx> !it > azmodeus
<ubottu> azmodeus, please see my private message
<Nitrohax> i'm going to try ti thru the java installer. LOL
<mickster04> gaelfx: ooh a little slow there :p
<oldskoolpulsar> whats ubuntu like with software updates to lamp stack compared to say debian
<gaelfx> mickster04: actually, at first I thought it was french because of the curly c's :/
<oldskoolpulsar> im setting up ubuntu in a lxc container
<azmodeus> what the-... thanks ubottu! ^^ see ya
<mickster04> gaelfx: ah yes
<gaelfx> oldskoolpulsar: well, I would guess that the lamp stack on ubuntu is comparatively a little out of date
<oldskoolpulsar> debian is terribly out of date!
<oldskoolpulsar> iv noticed
<mjn> gaelfx, lamp stack?
<oldskoolpulsar> apache php mysql
<MindWarper> oldmanst1n:  you can use testing
<Nitrohax> nope. oh well i guess he's SOL on the windows openoffice stuff.
<mickster04> oldskoolpulsar: i'm sure there are ppa's available or at least sources available for more up-to-date versions
<BitEncrypt> how do i set up the terminal as root or superuser
<oldskoolpulsar> lol me?
<MindWarper> isnt it libre ofice ?
<MindWarper> yes
<oldskoolpulsar> no
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: seriously, hav eyou considered libreoffice?
<mickster04> BitEncrypt: you don't, you use sudo infront of the command to run it with sudo privilages e.g. sudo apt-get update
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, haven't heard of that one. some thing?
<itaylor57> !root | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mickster04> libre office is buggier than OOo
<gaelfx> Nitrohax: oh, it's all the good people from openoffice before oracle
<rick_> hello, is the "Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub" of lsusb a pure software driver ?
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, oh ok. let me check that one out
<oldskoolpulsar> openoffice just eats up all resources as quickly as it possibly can
<itaylor57> BitEncrypt: if you have to use sudo -i in terminal
<rick_> I mean if it is loaded no matter if a usb device exist or not
<jordan_> crap
<mickster04> itaylor57: whats the difference between that and sudo su
<mickster04> jordan_: ?
<jordan_> just jacked up my conky
<oldskoolpulsar> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gaelfx> mickster04: really? on windows even?
<oldskoolpulsar> what about the spoon?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10:10 -- Really need help getting two usb to dvi adapters (displaylink) working, Jaton Video 101USB-D... I've tried one tutorial online and it's driving me crazy... i really need help
<oldskoolpulsar> ubottu,
<jordan_> i was asking for help earlier to help configure it and was directed to read a site, tried some things now its jacked up
<gaelfx> oldskoolpulsar: ubottu is a bot
<mjn> BitEncrypt, you can use su to elevate to root for that terminal session, or you can modify your sudoers file if you need to run sudo in script without having to enter password
<oldskoolpulsar> lol how i get the bot to tell me about the spoon
<mickster04> gaelfx: well it's newer so of course it'll be buggier :p
<oldskoolpulsar> lol
<mickster04> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<oldskoolpulsar> !bot spoon
<jordan_> mickster04, this is the msg i got Conky: /home/jordan/.conkyrc: 1: no such configuration: '${color'
<mickster04> oldskoolpulsar: see that info
<jordan_> Conky: /home/jordan/.conkyrc: 2: no such configuration: '${execi'
<jordan_> Conky: missing text block in configuration; exiting
<jordan_> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<jordan_> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<FloodBot3> jordan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jordan_> 	imlib_context_free();
<gaelfx> mickster04: based on the same as oo
<itaylor57> mickster04: I am just providing the unbuntu way
<mickster04> gaelfx: but it's not
<MindWarper> ubottu, imo
<oldskoolpulsar> yeah it doesnt like spoon
<gaelfx> !enter jordan_
<mickster04> itaylor57: ok
<jordan_> thx
<gaelfx> oops
<gaelfx> !enter > jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_, please see my private message
<mickster04> !msgthebot > oldskoolpulsar
<ubottu> oldskoolpulsar, please see my private message
<Nitrohax> offtopic, got to love zombieland. LMAO
<bc81> jordan_: pastebin your conkyrc
<jordan_> mickster04,  i posted the msg i got if that clarifies anything to you with the problem with conky i have
<gsp2009> hello all
<mickster04> jordan_: paste bin it nxtr time
<jordan_> bc81, i dont even know what or how to use pastebin
<mickster04> jordan_: it's not hard :p
<bc81> !paste | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jordan_> seems like a lot of confusing steps, i just wont post anything big
<jordan_> either that or save it for a pm
<gsp2009> so, once I completely removed compiz... everything started acting up regarding my displays. I am getting ghosting through the desktop onto my browser and apps... anyone see this before. in this particular case, google and I have not been friends.
<mickster04> jordan_: no, you just paste it there, click ok, then paste us the web link
<hack-1> ok so you know the firefox in wine let me find out that you need silverlight to watch netflix so I installed it but it's not working. gonna try virtual box
<mickster04> hack-1: unlucky
<Nitrohax> hack-1, you need to keep it in VB. it's how i get it to work
<hydrozii> how can i assign my computer a static IP in ubuntu?
<hack-1> lol had to try it was the easy way lol
<Nitrohax> it's just sad they stupid stuf like that
<mickster04> hydrozii: isn't that a routert setting?
<itaylor57> mickster04: doing sudo su will not initialize the environment, the -i to sudo does setup the environemnt reading profile and other files
<jordan_> mickster04,  did u even get the msg i posted about it a minute ago before the flood incident
<mickster04> jordan_: nope
<jordan_> sigg
<gsp2009> hydrozii: sytem-preferences-network connections
<jordan_> sigh
<sacarlson> hydrozii: might see this http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2305
<hydrozii> whats that in lxfce?
<mickster04> jordan_: as in i got it but i don't 'get' it, I dunno what to do about it
<hydrozii> sacarlson that looks really helpful thanks
<jordan_> mickster04, ohhhhh thought u meant u didnt see it
<mickster04> jordan_: sorry
<hack-1> is there a good thread on installing and running VB
<jordan_> its cool
<mickster04> jordan_: we kinda got it, but it doesn't make any sense to me, i don't really get conky :p
<jordan_> oh
<mickster04> !vb | hack-1:
<jordan_> anybody good with conky?
<mickster04> hack-1: probably google has
<Nitrohax> oh i think i found out the openoffice.org site problem.
<bc81> jordan_: paste your config if you need some help
<jordan_> bc81, what config
<Jezzz_> I cloned my disk from an 80GB drive to a 1TB drive.  Ubuntu now sees a 77GB ext4 partition and (2) 3.1GB partitions.  how do I expand the 77GB partition to fill the rest of the disk?
<Nitrohax> they are fixing site vuln. until then it's f*ed on the windows side of things
<jordan_> where do i get it
<gsp2009> jordan, I may be able to help
<jordan_> cool i wil pm u gsp2009
<gsp2009> jordan_ homedir/,conkyrc
<eoss> Hello, I just switched from win7 to ubuntu on my main computer, I am getting choppy play back on flash videos ...not in fullscreen but when its NOT in fullscreen
<bc81> ...
<Nitrohax> eoss, did you install display drivers?
<mickster04> Jezzz_: try gparted? it's included in 10.10
<gsp2009> jordan_ go ahead.. pm away
<BitEncrypt> i ran sudo -i apt-get install lubuntu-desktop.....it said 'unable to fetch some archives' how do i update and/or fix using --fix-missing  ?
<Jayro> gnome themes are sick :)
<Jezzz_> mickster04, have not tried.  I'm a noob, so I didn't know about it.  Just run from terminal?
<gaelfx> gparted is only on the livecd/usb
<eoss> Nitrohax, i just installed flash
<nillerz> sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<mickster04> Jezzz_: system > admin > gparted
<Nitrohax> eoss, but have you installed pritary drivers like the video driver?
<mickster04> gaelfx: oh ok
<mickster04> gaelfx: what can Jezzz_ use instead?
<mickster04> Jezzz_: apparently gparted is only on the live disk, you can install it thru the software centre
<Jezzz_> mickster04, trying now
<gaelfx> mickster04: he can instlal gparted from software center ;)
<Nitrohax> yeah gparted doesn't get installed when you install from the cd for some reason. same thing with the wireless driver stuff too. which kinda causes a problem
<nillerz> I'm editing a PSX-controller driver to work with my PSX-esque controller
<nillerz> I'm not good at c.
<Nitrohax> but you shoul dbe able to put the disc back in while running ubuntu and install those from the disc
<nillerz> I'm wondering exactly how the original Joystick program has it's drivers set up.
<Jezzz_> mickster04, gaelfx, Nitrohax  -- thanks.  This looks like it will do the trick.
<Jayro> everytime i unpug my netbook after a charge,  or just to go somewhere i get a popup that says "battery critically low" but its full charge? its not the battery.
<Nitrohax> no prob
<punkmexic> in ubuntu when i put 1024x768 resolution i see black bars can someone help
<eoss> Nitrohax, no I haven't done anything with my drivers
<Nitrohax> eoss, that might fix it then.
<Jezzz_> except, it looks like it wants me to unmount before I extend
<mickster04> Jayro: i think thats a gnome thing :/ it goes away after a second
<Jezzz_> I guess I need to boot to live cd first?
<Nitrohax> eoss, yo uknow how to have it search for drivers?
<mickster04> Jezzz_: yeah live cd if its the main partition
<Jayro> mickster04,  it dosnt go away until i tell it too :(
<securetux> Hi, i have a problem with ubuntu graphics, i think its Compiz that stop working, I dont see half of the screen and compiz is not working, How can i know whata happening?
<eoss> nitrohax no i only installed drivers in windows before
<Nitrohax> eoss, yeah i got your pm
<mickster04> Jayro: how do you tell it to?
<gaelfx> securetux: what do you mean when you say "I don't see half the screen"?
<Jayro> mickster04,  press "cancell" so it dosnt go to standby mode
<gaelfx> securetux: is your monitor set at the wrong resolution?
<Nitrohax> eoss, you need to goto system>admin>hardware drivers it will install there
<securetux> Yeap, in the right side of the screen is black, all the keyboard configs have been lost, and compiz is not working i think
<bc81> Jayro: gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify/low_capacity --type bool false
<Nitrohax> eoss, also remeber to install restricted extras from the software site
<Jayro> thanks bc81
<Nitrohax> eoss, did you get that one?
<gaelfx> securetux: whoa, whoa, half of the screen is black? did you check that the cable is properly plugged in?
<securetux> gaelfx, no, today was working everything ok. :( its a laptop. I think it was the last package update
<nillerz> Hey can anyone help me with some driver issues?
<Nitrohax> securetux, roll back on the video driver?
<mickster04> securetux: ctrl+alt+f2, does the text reach across the whole screen if you type alot?
<gaelfx> securetux: try rebooting and hold the shift key, grub should come up and you can select the previous kernel image to boot from
<bc81> !anyone | nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gaelfx> (it is shift key to get the grub menu nowadays, right?)
<Nitrohax> gaelfx, yes
<Jayro> so now that i have ubuntu looking nice,. I have a picture i want to be my background in terminal. But its too big, but ifi resize it , itll be too small if i drag the window bigger. Does anyone know how to make terminal stretch a backgroud image to fit? or a terminal replacement that can do that?
<nillerz> !shutup | bc81
<eoss> ok Nitrohax rerstarting i will be back
<Nitrohax> eoss, ok
<KB1JWQ> nillerz: Please keep it civil.
<securetux> mickster04, yes it does, I can see the clock or the shutdown button, but not the desktop for eg.
<gaelfx> you would think this was an LotR fanclubirc the way we get so many trolls in here
<xtbgod> If i gave password to one partition of my pendrive using the Disk Utility how i'm able to open it on Win OS ?
<bc81> nillerz: no need to be rude.  i must have missed your original question while i was away
<mickster04> securetux: ok
<securetux> I have Docky installed also in that side of the screen, i can see the bar
<JunK-Y> right after ati driver 11.2, my linux is freezing, since theres no menu for grub, how can I boot in single mode?
<Jayro> anyone?
<nillerz> nobody likes dismissive ubottu go-tos.
<nillerz> They are universally annoying.
<securetux> I'll show you a print
<gaelfx> JunK-Y: hold shift key when you boot, grub menu should show up
<JunK-Y> gaelfx: i'll try, thanks
<Jayro> so now that i have ubuntu looking nice,. I have a picture i want to be my background in terminal. But its too big, but ifi resize it , itll be too small if i drag the window bigger. Does anyone know how to make terminal stretch a backgroud image to fit? or a terminal replacement that can do that?
<gaelfx> np
<bc81> nillerz: get over it, those factoids are there for a reason
<securetux> I cannot take a print =/ all keyboard config are not working
<Axlin> securetux: ah, docky. this happens to me sometimes, too. usually a simple "compiz --replace" in the run dialog (alt+f2) fixes it. it's caused generally by compositing being disabled
<dvez43> i have a quick question about wireless cards
<dvez43> if anyone has time
<bigbang> when i try to run compiz on my  terminal i get following error
<bigbang> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Nitrohax> Jayro, edit it in gimp
<bigbang> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ublender> I have a large number of files in my home folder and nowhere to transfer them to. I want to reinstall ubuntu without moving these files? Is this possible? For example if I were to run the ubuntu instal disk and choose the manual partition for my current '/' as the new destination, would it all work out, leaving my home folder?
<FloodBot1> bigbang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigbang> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nillerz> bc81, to add beaurocracy to a community that doesn't need it
<securetux> Axlin, hey! that could be! i 'll try that thanks
<bc81> !ot | nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jayro> Nitrohax, but i need it to stretch to the terminal whatever the size of the terminal is
<dvez43> my wireless card stopped working today
<dvez43> i need some assistance
<Nitrohax> oh you just want it was a back ground in terminal?
<securetux> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators --> Found no decorator to start
<dvez43> im on a thinkpad laptop
<Jayro> Nitrohax,  yes
<nillerz> now you're just being obnoxious. Anyway, does anyone know the method that the program Joystick uses to identify non-USB controllers?
<gaelfx> dvez43: what kind of card and also did you instlal any updates recently?
<ChogyDan> ublender: I believe so.  I think next release they are going to fix the GUI to make it more obvious.  Just setup your partitions and _don't_ set any to be formatted.
<dvez43> yes
<dvez43> just installed a couple new updates
<securetux> Axlin, well, i still dont see the screen but now keyboard configs work fine!
<dvez43> wireless-n intel pro
<gaelfx> !tab | dvez43
<ubottu> dvez43: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<OvermindDL1> Does anyone know of any good software for a high-end Android touchphone for controlling an Ubuntu computer over, say, wifi, using a remote keyboard/mouse/etc...?
<eoss> Nitrohax, still choppy
<Nitrohax> Jayro, I just resized and tweaked it for a bit so it still fit into the temrinal
<gaelfx> dvez43: which updates, do you remember?
<ublender> ChogyDan: thanks, that's awesome. i sure hope it works, because if my files vanish, i might cry.
<mickster04> OvermindDL1: find an android forum or channel...
<dvez43> hmm
<bigbang> when i try to run compiz i get following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/571483/
<Axlin> securetux: no decorators? can you access the compiz control panel?
<Nitrohax> eoss, after installing the grphics drivers and restricted-extras?
<dvez43> im not to sure actually, i just did it like 20 minutes ago, and now the wireless card isnt working
<ChogyDan> ublender: well, you _should_ have a backup anyway  :p
<dvez43> is there any way to reinstall the driver?
<securetux> Axlin, now, its gonne =/
<Jayro> Nitrohax,  but i drag terminals to make them bigger and stuff all the time. Is there another terminal replacement that can make an image stretch to fit whatever size i have the terminal?
<eoss> Nitrohax, i ran additional driver and the proprietary driver for my graphics card is now installed
<Nitrohax> Jayro, let me look at soemthing
<Jayro> Nitrohax,  thanks. lemme know
<Nitrohax> eoss, what are you trying to view that is choppy?
<Nitrohax> Jayro, checking to see what i have.
<gaelfx> dvez43: can you pastebin "iwconfig", assuming it isn't empty?
<eoss> Nitrohax, regular youtube videos
<Nitrohax> did you install the latest java?
<dvez43> says no wireless extensions
<ublender> ChogyDan: when i get a spare tb hdd, i will :P
<dvez43> under lo
<eoss> Nitrohax, yep
<securetux> Axlin, there where some package missing, i'll try rebooting X
<Nitrohax> ok one sec
<dvez43> and eth0 no wireless extensions
<Guest94239> so can i have a full disk encrypted install with alternate
<theperfecttaco> after updating to maverick my bootloader is malfunctioning - comp goes into grub-recovery at startup. has anyone had a similar experience?
<Axlin> securetux: do you mean that you don't have ccsm installed?
<Guest94239> or is the boot still unencrypted _
<Guest94239> ??
<gaelfx> dvez43: ok, is there a switch for your wireless? if so, is it turned on?
<dvez43> nope, its turned on
<dvez43> first think i checked
<bigbang> when i try to run compiz on my terminal i get following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/571483/
<bc81> dvez43: have any blocks?  run >> rfkill list
<gaelfx> dvez43: could you pastebin "lspci"?
<Nitrohax> eoss, not sure what's going on with the chop. I haevn't gotten it.
<gaelfx> !pb > dvez43
<ubottu> dvez43, please see my private message
<securetux> Axlin, still the same. I think i should reinstall compiz
<Nitrohax> Jayro, looks like you are just going to have to tweak the one that came with sorry.
<dvez43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571484/
<eoss> Nitrohax,  =[ thanks anyway
<Axlin> securetux: well compiz barking that it couldn't find a window manager. in ccsm (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager if you don't have it) has a plug in where you specify the window manager compiz should use
<rmd_> can I dd the ubuntu .iso to a usb drive and boot from that? Will that work?
<Nitrohax> eoss, is your net conection you think?
<Jayro> Nitrohax,  what about terminal replacements that have that feature?
<nillerz> 0x41 < What kind of hardware identifier is that?
<syrinx> @rmd yea if you bios lets you boot from usb, sure.
<Nitrohax> jayro, you can look in the software center or the net for those, but i didn't really see antyhign that would do what you are asking
<rmd_> syrinx: So the .iso is bootable?
<eoss> Nitrohax, ok figured out something, when i go in 1080p but dont enlarge the video then it does it
<Jayro> do KDE terminals work for gnome?
<Jayro> with all the same commands and stuff?
<rmd_> mmmk.
<securetux> Axlin, i've changed de visual effects of ubuntu, there where set as "None" now i selected Extra. The windows issue was resolved. but still its working strange
<nillerz> Jayro, yup
<Nitrohax> eoss, it's a conversion error then.
<Jayro> nillerz, thanks
<syrinx> rmd: you'd have to use the startup disk creator
<dvez43> hmm it shows my network controller
<gaelfx> dvez43: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693370 it looks like a known issue, but I'm not sure if there's a way to deal with it
<rmd_> syrinx: ... What does the disk creator do? I'm not using Ubuntu.
<nillerz> Jayro, they're all just terminal emulators, emulating the same terminal.
<Axlin> securetux: so to make sure i'm on the same page, your windows do have borders and the screen isn't half-black?
<eoss> Nitrohax, because when i run them in 240p there isnt a problem
<syrinx> creates the boot files; whats the specific circumstance?
<securetux> Axlin, yeap! :)
<Jayro> nillerz, awesome! thank you
<gaelfx> rmd_: what disk creator are you talking about? if it's the USB startup disk creator, that creates a liveusb version of ubuntu on a thumb drive
<securetux> Axlin, ok now i have compiz config button !
<dvez43> i dont understand, it was working earlier today?
<rmd_> syrinx: I'm on Archlinux right now.
<Nitrohax> eoss, sound like you might need to change your resolution or upgrade a card.
<nillerz> Jayro, you wanna be real 1337? alt, F2, then run X-term
<Nitrohax> You aren't trying to run this in vbox are you eoss?
<lumos> hi, i have a seta hardrive, when i try and install it doesnt recognise my hardrive
<nillerz> package xterm
<gaelfx> dvez43: hang on, I'm looking at the info I sent you
<eoss> Nitrohax, no not vbox
<Nitrohax> eoss, ok, what kind of CPu are you using?
<Jayro> nillerz, im guess thats the real terminal that all the emulators control?
<gaelfx> dvez43: is your router set to n-only mode?
<syrinx> hmmm
<eoss> Nitrohax, when i enlarge the video in 1080p it runs smooth, only when its high setting and in the normal size video
<dvez43> connecting to a college network
<eoss> nitro amd64
<dvez43> never had problems
<syrinx> not familiar rmd, im sure theres some type of startup disk creator for arch tho
<dvez43> its a public wireless
<rmd_> gaelfx: Right. But, specifically, what does the application do? I mean, I can copy or write files to the usb drive, but does it install a boot loader, anything like that?
<Nitrohax> eoss, oh ok, it's a backwards problem. Sounds like it's workign to hard to change the size of the video
<gaelfx> dvez43: hm, ok, I'm looking at another thing right now
<syrinx> @rmd yes, exactly
<syrinx> makes the drive bootable
<gaelfx> rmd_: yeah, it installs a bootloader and whatnot, but you need an Ubuntu disk image to create it
<eoss> Nitrohax, how can i fix that?
<rmd_> syrinx: OK. So what bootloader? grub? How does it do it? Syslinux?
<Nitrohax> eoss, i'm looking up solutions right now. one sec
<syrinx> @rmd thats probably a question better suited for gaelfx
<rmd_> gaelfx: I know that. But if I write the image to the usb drive using dd, it doesn't work.
<dvez43> so here is something interesting
<syrinx> because theres nothing to boot
<syrinx> cant just boot an iso
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syrinx> have to extract it and whatnot
<gaelfx> rmd_: yeah, you can't just copy the thing over, the disk creator does a bunch of magic making sure that everything is copied bit-for-bit
<dvez43> in the etc/mobprob.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<dvez43> shows options iwlagn 11n_disable=1
<gaelfx> rmd_: and there is a special filesystem it uses, called squashfs that needs to be set up properly for everything to work
<rmd_> gaelfx: OK. So. Imagine I don't have a disk creator. Is there a set of instructions for how to install the .iso to a usb drive and make it bootable?
<nillerz> Jayro, nah xterm is still just another emulator
<Jayro> nillerz, hahah there is so many of them
<gaelfx> rmd_: yes, the communty help documentation has an article on it
<dvez43> and yes, download the iso to usb program from the ubuntu website.
<syrinx> @rmd, could you try to get a package called usb-creator?
<gaelfx> dvez43: well, from what I've read, it can't use N anyways, so I don't think that's the problem, but you're more than welcome to try flipping the bit to get it to work. just remember how to undo what you've done
<rmd_> the instructions I found on the community site got the usb drive to book, but it was a black screen.
<syrinx> its made to do just what you want to do
<Jayro> nillerz, well konsole sucks... moving on....
 * rmd_ facepalsm
<nillerz> press ctrl F1
<nillerz> then later, press ctrl F
 * rmd_ facepalms, even
<nillerz> *ctrl f7
<gaelfx> rmd_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693370
<syrinx> doh
<nillerz> make sure you know how to get back
<nillerz> xterm is the 1337est.
<nillerz> only use xterm
<nillerz> its the quickest to type...
<gaelfx> rmd_: ah, well, that might be a graphical issue, it might be an issue with the usb stick you're using or it could be a wholly different problem that I've never heard of :P
<rmd_> gaelfx: Centrino Wireless..?
<securetux> Axlin, i cannot enable the visual effects now. I think i should remove everything and install it from scratch. Do you know how i can do it?
<Jayro> nillerz, but i use terminal ALOT and want it to look nice :3
<gaelfx> rmd_ ooops, sorry
<gaelfx> rmd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Axlin> securetux: does it give you an error?
<gaelfx> rmd_: when it booted, did you at least see the menu giving you the options about how to use the USB?
<nillerz> Jayro, I do too, but I want to look like a h4xor.
<dave324> hi guys. when booting from the alt. cd and setting guided encryption for my disks, i see that the installer has created many logical partitions. are these needed? or can i just use primaries for FDE?
<Jonii^> Hey, what's up with Firefox youtube-videos going "blank", like the flash-part becomes grayish brown and totally stops working until you refresh the page?
<JunK-Y> gaelfx: it worked, many thanks
<Jayro> i have an awesome background that says : "Unix, Where there is a shell, there is a way" that i want to put in my terminal :)
<nillerz> and I'm more likely to alt-f2 and just type "xterm" than I am to move my mouse ALL THE WAY to the Applications menu...
<Jayro> nillerz ^^
<gaelfx> JunK-Y: no prob, glad to hear it :D
<Jonii^> Like, I've used Ubuntu for a bit longer than a day now, and it has happened more than 5 times now
<Jayro> nillerz, use hotkeys lol
<nillerz> black background, green text. Nothing says "I will never get laid" more than that.
<bc81> ctrl+alt+t
<securetux> Axlin, no, the screen just starts blinking a lot, and then a error that says it couldnt been activated the desktop effects. Docky says it needs composition but it always said that (even when everything was working fine)
<creativeembassy> Can someone help me figure out how to get an ethernet port working on an old Thinkpad A21p?
<dave324> hypatia, you there?
<creativeembassy> Trying to google for solutions, and finding nothing
<rmd_> gaelfx: No. It was just black. I'll try following the instructions again, and get back to you.
<creativeembassy> oh, never mind, wifey needs me for a few minutes
<creativeembassy> I'll ask again in a bit
<creativeembassy> :-)
<gaelfx> rmd_: ok, sorry about not being more helpful
<Axlin> securetux: and just to be sure, you have your video card drivers installed?
<sacarlson> dav324 what are primaries and FDE?
<Jonii^> If anyone knows, please tell. If the bug has a name of sorts, it'd be good to know so I could google it
<gaelfx> FDE is full disk encryption
<rmd_> gaelfx: Not your fault. I'm not really sure why you all have created an .iso that isn't bootable. *every*one else has :-/
<securetux> Axlin, yes, i have ATI catalys control center. But they worked fine without them also
<gaelfx> primaries are partitions that are not logical
<hypatia> dave324: hola
<dave324> hypatia,  when booting from the alt. cd and setting guided encryption for my disks, i see that the installer has created many logical partitions. are these needed? or can i just use primaries for FDE?
<dave324> little copy action :P
<babalu> hello any good mp3 manager software for ubuntu anyone?
<gaelfx> rmd_: how is your display connected to your computer?
<gaelfx> babalu: a lot of people like Exaile
<rmd_> gaelfx: It's a laptop. When I say black screen, I should have said blank screen. Blinking cursor.
<bc81> babalu: rhythmbox for me
<dave324> hypatia, i think i need the logical volumes right?
<babalu> its in software center?
<dave324> im reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205372 hydrozii
<bc81> yes, and yes
<dave324> hypatia,
<syrinx> babalu: amarok is nice
<babalu> ty
<dave324> syrinx, banshee ftw
<dave324> babalu, try banshee
<rmd_> vlc
<gaelfx> rmd_: it sounds like the image didn't get written correctly. you might try using unetbootin
<Axlin> securetux: hm. what happens when you run compiz from the terminal?
<hypatia> dave324: for encryption?
<Axlin> securetux: just open one up and type "compiz"
<sacarlson> dave324: you can use LUKS with normal partitions also I found,  with System>diskutility they have a cool tool to set it up
<dave324> hypatia, yes
<Jayro> nillerz, i found this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55492228/03457-Added-background-image-scaling-.patch
<dave324> sacarlson, im using the alternate cd installer
<Jayro> supposed to add the feature i want to gnome-terminal
<gaelfx> rmd_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ if that doesn't work, then I would have to say there is probably something wrong with the flash drive you're using
<hypatia> dave324: you want LVM with encryption, guided
<Jayro> what do you think nillerz?
<hypatia> dave324: (if yuo want to use the whole drive)
<rmd_> There's nothing wrong with this drive. :-/
<rmd_> I'll try unetbootin, then.
<securetux> Axlin, it starts blinking again, Docky doesnt work, the keyboard config is lost and the screen looks weired again
<dave324> hypatia, yes i do
<rmd_> Oh right. I downloaded that.
 * rmd_ wanders off
<Axlin> securetux: does it give you any output in the terminal?
<sacarlson> dave324: yes I've used that to setup a FDE as you call it also I found a good link for it that worked for me.  the method I used in that case was not encyrypt /boot dir
<securetux> Axlin, no
<rmd_> huh
<hypatia> dave324: then pick guided + lvm + encrypted
<Jonii^> Like, why doesn't flash work :<
<rmd_> "libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file..." odd I have libpng installed.
<nillerz> Jayro, that looks like... a lot of code.
<Jonii^> What's the name of the bug, what is causing it, and how to fight it?
<Axlin> securetux: well if you do "metacity --replace" does the screen at least stop blinking?
<Jayro> nillerz, i know x] lol
<dave324> hypatia, guided doesnt allow me to specify the enc algo?
<securetux> Axlin, the screen starts blinking just for a seconds, then it stops when i run compiz
<hypatia> dave324: the defaults are fine unless you really know what you're doing.  i see the instructions you're going with, i wouldn't bother doing a separate  /home
<dave324> yeah
<securetux> Axlin, with metacity --replace it all works fine but without visual effects
<hypatia> dave324: it's lvm so you can change things around later if you need to
<sacarlson> dave324: this is what I used as my reference in FDE install using alternate cd as install method http://joernfranz.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<dave324> does guided encrypt swap as well?
<hypatia> dave324: yup
<dave324> sacarlson, i was looking for that
<sacarlson> dave324: I would like to know if you just install without /boot unencrypted how that works also
<dave324> wouldnt work
<br10ta10> I want to create a system with three flavors of Linux. Do I make five partitions (1 shared swap, 1 shared /boot, and then 1 for each of the three OS flavors)?
<ruffdog> Can you have Windows dual boot with Ubuntu if you use Ubuntu disk encryption?
<gaelfx> ruffdog: should be able to
<gaelfx> ruffdog: I thought the encryption only applied to the partitions of ubuntu
<Axlin> securetux: hm. well i'm finding online that a lot of people simply have weird issues with compiz + ATI cards. it's related to drivers, generally. do you know the model of your card? i'll see if i can find anything related to it specifically
<eoss> anything Nitrohax ?
<securetux> Axlin, Yep, its ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<securetux> thank you very much
<ruffdog> gaelfx, good point.  I think you're right.
<Axlin> securetux: in the meantime, try this in the terminal: glxinfo | grep rendering
<george__> anyone know morse code?
<securetux> Axlin, the thing is that it was working fine, maybe i touch something i shouldnt or deleted something
<securetux> Ok
<Axlin> securetux: it should output with "direct rendering: yes"
<mickster04> !ot | george__
<ubottu> george__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<securetux> Axlin, glxinfo is not installed, Ill install it
<Jonii^> So, why does flash not-work, what's the name of the bug, the cause, and all that?
<securetux> Axlin, Rendering Yes ! :)
<gaelfx> Jonii^: Adobe
<ChogyDan> Jonii^: chromium?
<Axlin> ok, well at least we have that :P
<sacarlson> ruffdog: yes you can, the ubuntu encrypted partitions are totaly separate from your windows unencrypted partitions
<Axlin> i'll keep looking
<mickster04> Jonii^: it does work?
<itaylor57> Jonii^: my flash works fine
<jeremyb> there used to be ami IDs (for amazon ec2) listed on some official ubuntu web page, can't find it now
<jeremyb> anyone know where they might be?
<gaelfx> what's an ami ID?
<alisalaah> i was afk and my buffer lost what someone said to help me
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10:10 -- Really need help getting two usb to dvi adapters (displaylink) working, Jaton Video 101USB-D... I've tried one tutorial online and it's driving me crazy... i really need help
<immy> im using grsync and it has an option to add a command before it runs rsync. i entered cd /media/backup but it always reports 'error launching command' but i know the command executes successfully in cli
<Jonii^> I have used Ubuntu for a day now, and(I'm using Firefox) flash plugins like youtube videos have just turned into grayish-brown blank space
<Jonii^> That are totally unresponsive, and only site refresh helps
<syrinx> @Jonii, update flash?
<immy> ive also tried mount /dev/sdb1 but even when the external hdd is not connected grsync continues
<ruffdog> sacarlson, thanks for that info.  Very useful.
<westy> anyone alive?
<Axlin> securetux: would you happen to know which version of catalyst you have installed?
<syrinx> alive and kickin
 * gaelfx snickers
<jeremyb> gaelfx: see "(for amazon ec2)". it's amazon's primary key for boot images, ubuntu makes their own official images
<Jonii^> Restricted extras -package has outdated flash? And does flash being outdated cause this sort of problems on a range of flash applets, some of which were created back in 2005
<westy> alien creates a .deb from an .rpm but the files doesnt excist ??? help
<gaelfx> jeremyb: interesting
<sacarlson> westy: alien doesn't exist or rpm ?
<jeremyb> gaelfx: i seem to be looking for http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/
<westy> they both exist
<securetux> Axlin OpenGL Version: 3.3.10237 Compatibility Profile Context , 2D driver version 8.78.30 Catalyst™ Control Center Version 2.13
<westy> its the .dev that was generated doesnt exist
<westy> deb**
<itaylor57> !alien | westy
<ubottu> westy: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Axlin> securetux: well about a week ago AMD released the latest version of their catalyst display driver, version 11.2. it's sounding to me like your best bet is to try installing that
<westy> its mysql cummunity server
<Axlin> securetux: at amd.com, they have a driver download page at the top right where you can find your card. they'll have the linux driver available there. it's an automated .run installer
<westy> the guide shows its fine and i need that package installed for 2 lousy files
<gaelfx> westy: is this guide infallible?
<securetux> Axlin, i'll look for it, thanks
<Axlin> securetux: in case you don't know how to open .runs, here's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<securetux> Axlin, should i remove the last version?
<westy> the guide is for a server
<westy> it works
<Axlin> yeah. wouldn't be a bad idea :)
<dave324> weird how /boot is ext2 by default
<Axlin> securetux: i have to head out now for dinner. i have my fingers crossed for ya :)
<elmo_> hey all. Im doing some research into finding a good VPS host for ubuntu, I thought I might stop by here and see if anyone has any hosts they would recommend?
<sacarlson> westy: if all you need is a mysql server to run the are packages already avalable to install them.  what is in the mysql package they have?
<westy> two files ill tell ya
<westy> 1 sec
<securetux> Axlin, thank you ! :)
<securetux> Have a good meal
<playbeasy> elmo Linode.com is pretty cool
<elmo_> playbeasy: thanks very much :)
<playbeasy> np, I've been using them for a while, they're great
<elmo_> any issues with downtime or bad support?
<westy> usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.12      usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3  i need those files
<playbeasy> Not for me. I've never had any downtime with them so far. Their support is usually really fast as well.
<playbeasy> I even like them on facebook ;-)
<playbeasy> never dealt with a better company
<westy> i have a download of those files in a rar format but they fail everytime unraring them
<elmo_> hehe, their site is in cold fusion. I wont hold that against them though ;)
<sacarlson> westy: did you try sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common ; that will install what you need
<Dragynbane> hey, I'm helping a buddy over the phone install Ubuntu on his 5-7 year old Laptop, when he goes and enters everything to install, after the file copy, he gets a bunch of errors
<sacarlson> westy: if you don't need the server then skip mysql-server
<westy> i need the server ;-(
<playbeasy> heh, nice. Never even noticed. They're xen domains.
<gaelfx> Dragynbane: what kind of errors?
<elmo_> oh neat, xen is a pretty solid vps system
<andresmh> is there a command to push the output into the clipboard (i'm on gnome/compiz)
<westy> sacar i already have those installed from yesterday
<Dragynbane> he's not there yet on the retry.
<sacarlson> westy: well my first installs and configures the server and the client
<Dragynbane> i'll post them as i get them
<sacarlson> westy: then your done
<westy> i dont have those files ill show you the error on pastebin
<elmo_> I've had a good experience with a company called a2hosting, but they only support ubuntu 7, so I decided to look elsewhere
<eoss> Hello I have an issue with Tor, vidalia is saying that tor exited unexpectedly. the log shows that tor may be already running , how can i get tor to only run when i tell it to in vidalia?
<westy> ./Connector: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<westy> see its not there
<westy> :P
<sacarlson> westy: what method did you use to install mysql?
<westy> kpackage
<sacarlson> westy: please show me the apt-get line you used at install  time
<westy> apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-server phpmyadmin
<Golden> anyone a pro with mdadm? have two arrays on a new server 10.10 install I can get the arrays setup but the mdadm.conf file never gets populated.. been googling for about 7 hours now with no really helpful results.
<westy> also have mysql things for kpackage installed
<westy> from**
<sacarlson> westy: I don't see mysql-common in that list
<westy> its there ill show you
<westy> mysql-client is already the newest version.
<westy> mysql-common is already the newest version.
<westy> mysql-server is already the newest version.
<westy> see
<FloodBot2> westy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gwz> Hey, I was having issues with ubuntu installation, using wubi and getting "no root filesystem defined" :s
<sacarlson> westy: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<westy> 10.1 kde
<gwz> also, C:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub seems to be empty
<jordan_> hypatia, heyyyyyyy
<mickster04> gwz: does the wubi installer give you a screen in which to define the size of the ubuntu partition, i haven't used wubi before...
<Jezzzxxx> ok.. i rebooted into live cd but still can't resize the partition
<gwz> mickster04: yes
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: what does it say when you try?
<djhash_> westy: did you try installing the dev packages of mysql?
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: gparted shows a ton of free space, but it shows the max as the current size.
<westy> djhash_: i dont think i have but ill check
<sacarlson> westy: well I don't know how that could happen,  I would try --purge mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client  myphpadmin  and reinstall
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx:  I think these two swap/logical partitions are messing me up.  they still show locked
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: you have two swap partitions?
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: well.. no.  one is a 3.1GB swap partition and one is a 3.1GB extended partition
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: "container for logical partitions" and "swap partition"
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: erm.. "Swap Space"
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx:  each is 3.1 gb
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: oh, no, that's how it's supposed to be
<sacarlson> westy:  also maybe you have some ppa in your repository?  lets see your /etc/apt/source.list  pastebinit to us
<gwz> anyone?
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx:  if I resize in gparted, it shows the max size is limited to what it already is
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: a logical partition just allows you to have more than four partitions, so that's normal
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: are you sure that the drive isn't mounted?
<Golden> mdadm help anyone?
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: if the drive is mounted, you can't change anything in it
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: the primary partition (dev/sda1) is not mounted.  but it appears as though the other two are
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: how do I unmount the swap and logical?
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: no, you shouldn't need to do that
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: oh... i just right clicked and chose "swap off"
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: that removed the lock icon from those partitions
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: are you trying to make sda1 bigger or smaller?
<folklore> if I forgot my login info
<folklore> anyway to get in ubuntu?
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx:  bigger.  it is currently 77GB.  I would like to make it 1000GB
<gaelfx> folklore: brute force pasword guessing
<folklore> besides that
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: and does gparted show that you have any unallocated space on this hard drive?
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: yes.  857.01GB
<itaylor57> folklore: yes there is
<westy> http://pastebin.com/R7hexEtp
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: so I would like my new partition to fill the remaining space .. ~900MB
<itaylor57> folklore: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: also, I should tell you that it's better to have more than one partition for your system
<sacarlson> westy: when I look for your file on my system this is what I find  /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.16
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: oh.  why is that?
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: lemme guess, the first thing is sda1, then the logical partition, then a bunch of free space?
<aman> can anyone tell me which file executes first after login in?
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: exactly
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: if you mount '/' and '/home' on two separate partitions, then you can reinstall the system and keep all of your home folder files intact
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: ok, delete the logical partition, if you can
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: that is way beyond my noobish skills :)
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: ok... deleting the logical part
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: it's actually pretty easy, what you're doing now is all you have to know how to do to do it
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx:  logical deleted
<moy1989> buenas disculpen las molestias pero alguien me podria decir como bloquear un equipo para que no tenga salida a internet con iptables?
<gaelfx> ok, now create a new swap partition at the END of the drive
<Ephras> Could I ask how exactly do binaries work?
<gaelfx> !es | moy1989
<ubottu> moy1989: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ephras> I've always been under the impression that a program compiled on a machine will only work on that machine.
<gaelfx> Ephras: binaries are like files full of 1010101 that run straight through the processor
<aman> gaelfx, can u tell me which file executes first after logging into the system????
<westy> i have that libmysqlclient.so.16
<gaelfx> aman: sorry I don't know
<Ephras> So they don't contain any information unique to the machine?
<aman> gaelfx, its ok no problm
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: should I keep it at 3.1GB and what volume name?
<sacarlson> westy: why does your mysql client not link to that?
<itaylor57> Ephras: it depends on the executable
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: also, how do I create it at the END?
<andresmh> is there an command line program I can use to create a PDF out of a couple of jpegs?
<itaylor57> Ephras: and whether it uses static or shared libs
<westy> to the servers cuz it cant my that libmysqlclient.so.12
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: no volume name should be needed, you can make it whatever size you want, but I suggest at least twice the size of your physical RAM
<westy> cant find***
<sacarlson> westy:  you must be running the wrong bin file
<langbeyond> hello world
<Ephras> So like say I compiled the GIMP on my computer - would the executable work on another machine?
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: ok. i'll keep it at 3.1 - but it doesn't want to go to the END
<Ephras> Or does it depend on compilation options?
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: hm, really? maybe you should just wait to make the swap and first extend sda1
<sacarlson> westy: my guess is you some how installed some mysql bin from ?  and are trying to run that instead of the standard ubuntu version
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: ok. will I need to leave space for the logical partition also?
<Golden> anyone care to sidebar with me on mdadm config and getting my arrays back?
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: see, not so hard to figure it out? That's exactly right
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: when I right click the primary parition, the resize option is no longer there.  in fact, the right click menu is gone.
<pfifo> Im going to make a pot of coffee, anyone want a cup?
<westy> i dont think i did the server has a bin file that has all the info for connections
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: hm, that's odd. maybe you need to restart gparted
<Golden> fresh beans .. i'm in
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx:  my fault.  somehow I was in disk manager instead of gparted
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: ok... this looks like it will let me make a partition at the end
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: haha, that's ok, no worries
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: perfect, even easier :D
<sacarlson> westy:  what does this display mysql -V
<Ephras> Hmm I think I've found the answer... thanks for your help gaelfx and itaylor57 :o
<westy> ysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.49, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.1
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: ok, not it isn't aparent to me how to make a swap partition.  my options are primary and extended.
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: extended, if my memory serves
<westy> i can log into mysql view the databases and the tables just fine its when starting the severs it cant find that file
<westy> if i knew why unrar fails to unrar the file that i have those files in i can easly finish this
<sabboo> before i waste a lot of time, how do i tell whether my ubuntu is 32bit or 64bit?
<gaelfx> sabboo: I think it's uname -l
<sacarlson> westy: how do you start the server?
<aman> gaelfx, i got the answer buddy :)
<westy> ill paste bin th ecmd
<gaelfx> aman: ah, goood, what is it?
<westy> the cmd**
<aman> gaelfx, after logging in, the first file that is executed is the user's shell :))
<gaelfx> sabboo: oops, uname -r
<gaelfx> grr
<gaelfx> uname -a
<westy> http://pastebin.com/A5SCgp2g
<gaelfx> aman: ah, haha, shoulda known!
<aman> gaelfx, yeah, how dumb is me.....:P
<gaelfx> aman: hey, I didn't know either
<sabboo> gaelfx, nope, it doesn't tell me 32but or 64bit one way or another
<aman> gaelfx, then how much dumb we 2 are....:P :D
<pfifo> sabboo look for a directory like thi /usr/lib64
<gaelfx> sabboo: if uname -a says x86, then it's 32, if x86_64, it's 64
<itaylor57> sabboo: uname -,
<sacarlson> westy: well your mysql server is started auto at boot time,  I'm not sure what your script is suposed to do
<gaelfx> aman: haha, exactly ;)
<itaylor57> sabboo: uname -m
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: is everything ok?
<westy> script is to start the servers instead of going into each dir and doing it manually
<westy> all 4 servers
<westy> at once
<ElmoOnLSD> 1
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: i think so.  I created the logical and swap at end.  now i'm resizing my original.
<westy> maybe
<sacarlson> westy: you only need one server that can run many data bases
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: beautiful, sounds like you don't need any more help :P
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: it wants to leave 1mb unallocated.  can I get rid of that?
<westy> the client depends on those 4 servers :-(
<sabboo> gaelfx, nope no 32 bit or 64 bit anywhere
<westy> and im not about to figure out how to read korean lol
<GaMeBoY> Hello, I just bought an ASUS Eee PC T101MT and I trying to figure out which of the netbook/lightweight linux distros I should put on it. I am leaning towards ubuntu netbook edition. Does this have good touch screen support out of the box? Oh, and does it work well with pen/stylus writing on resistive screens?
<sacarlson> westy: your script or tar package must be attempting to run some binary mysql that you don't have the libs for
<pfifo> sabboo, then it must be 48bit
<eoss> how do i stop a process from starting when ubuntu starts up?
<GaMeBoY> Oh and I saw that there's an ubuntu-eeepc channel, but it's pretty empty
<itaylor57> sabboo: uname -m will show you
<Golden> how would i have mdadm write my current raid setup to mdadm.conf? it's a bit of an annoyance to go in and re engineer it every reboot
<miketomdool> eoss: you can use boot up manager (package bum)
<eoss> sudo apt-get install bum ?
<pfifo> GaMeBoY, inho the netbook remix is harder to use than the desktop version
<miketomdool> yes
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: what's 1mb in 1tb?
<sabboo> itaylor57, it just says i686
<sacarlson> westy: look inside the scripts and change the mysql-server they use to point at the ubuntu version
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: I'd leave it
<itaylor57> that is 32 bit what distro are you running?
<gaelfx> sabboo: then that's 32 bit
<westy> ahh i bet thats what it is cuz its using an older version!!!??? lol idk hopefully
<sabboo> thanks, guys
<Jezzzxxx> gaelfx: ok.  it's still resizing.  tyvm for the help
<sabboo> the celeron duo is 64 bit right?
<GaMeBoY> pfifo: really? interesting, how so?
<boldfilter> im trying to add my SuSE partition to my ubuntu grub
<sacarlson> westy: if you want a dirty fix just symbolic link it to what they want  ln -s
<gaelfx> Jezzzxxx: no prob, hope it works out well for ya
<eoss> is there a way to use my gui to start bum, ill forget i have bum if i dont see it
<eoss> nevermind i see it
<westy> i tried doing that from the libmysqlclient.so.16 but it didnt work lol
<mcscharlie> oh i hear ya
<miketomdool> eoss: is bum doing the trick for you?
<gaelfx> sabboo: most duo processors are
<eoss> yep, thanks miketomdool
<itaylor57> sabboo: cat /prod/cpuinfo
<Docfxit> Why are all changes and softwar installs are lost when I re-boot Ubuntu 10.10.
<miketomdool> yw =P
<pfifo> GaMeBoY, well first off let me say that desktop and remix are identical when it comes to packages. So in my opinion the packages that come preinstalled with desktop are more suitable for a computer system.
<Docfxit> softwar = software
<bbbb> someone can help me about sharing internet pc via bluetooth?
<itaylor57> sabboo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sacarlson> westy: I guess you have to point you symbolic link at the bin files not the libs
<westy> ok
<pfifo> GaMeBoY, if you have previous experience with desktop you might find remix to be burdensome when it comes to finding things and doing tasks
<GaMeBoY> pfifo: oh ok i see. well is remix more lightweight and faster? as in, is it definitely the better choice for low-performing computers or is there not that much of a difference?
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: no difference
<DisasteR> hi
<dr_Willis> Lubuntu is gotten quite good for low end machines. But i guess it all depends on your exacgt needs
<rmd_> There's no official Tor package in Ubuntu?
<pfifo> GaMeBoY, there is no difference
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: linux in general is designed to be lightweight and perform better on lower-specced machines
<dr_Willis> rmd_ not any more.. not been one for some time
<DisasteR> grub2 gfxmenu is working on maverick ?
<rmd_> dr_Willis: ... odd.
 * rmd_ looks for a PPA
<dr_Willis> rmd_ there are wiki pages that tell how to setup tor
<dr_Willis> rmd_	 tor homepage is where to start. and the wiki
<Himem-Sys> hey peeps cant get ubuntu to see my netgear wga111 any ideas?
<BitEncrypt> i installed lubuntu-desktop but i cannot select it when i log out
<dr_Willis> not odd at all realy. theres no one wanting to maintain tor for ubuntu. so its gone.
<gaelfx> rmd_: I take it you got the liveusb to work?
<nit-wit> BitEncrypt, you choose it at the login gui
<rmd_> gaelfx: yeah. I had to use unetbootin. Annoying, but such is life. I'm more baffled by the lack of a Tor package..
<Himem-Sys> guess thats the 1st step
<BitEncrypt> nit-wit, i know its not there to select
<GaMeBoY> pfifo, gaelfx: that make sense. thanks for the tips!
<miketomdool> can you get into xterm BitEncryption?
<gaelfx> rmd_: yeah, it's strange that they don't make one anymore
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: no problem, hope you enjoy your linux experience :D
<rmd_> Also, I told the install process to download updates as it installed the software.. it obviously didn't do that, as I booted into 226 new updates.
<dr_Willis> gdm may need to be restarted for  Lubuntu to show in the menus'
<nit-wit> BitEncrypt, not in the popup, how did you install
<BitEncrypt> miketomdool,  idk nvr tried
<miketomdool> I think dr_Willis is right
<Golden> got my arrays up and mounted can see data now .. next question is about persistent device naming. looking at fdisk -l .. what was sda is now sdd .. i would like it to be sda for organizational purposes .. as well as the other 6 drives maintaining a consistant position. so that I can write an mdadm.conf and and modify the fstab to mount them the same with each infrequent reboot.
<BitEncrypt> nit-wit, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<GaMeBoY> gaelfx: thanks! i'm not totally new to linux though. i've used ubuntu 8.10 (or 04, i forget which one, it was intrepid ibex), pclinuxos, debian, and currently using fedora 12
<r0z4> Hi some tool for encrypt the disk?
<nit-wit> BitEncrypt, yeah if you aven't rebooted I would try that as suggested by the dr_Willis
<dr_Willis> or try a 'sudo service gdm restart' (or ldm if you are using ldm)
<pfifo> Golden, dont use /dev/sda use /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<westy> sacarlson: it showing on this guide that i need to give root permission 777 to all the files see it can read and write to them correctly, how can i do that?
<dr_Willis> that WILL restart you rX session
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: ah, gotcha, sorry for the stupid assumption!
<amit> when i ooen terminal it shows bash 4.1$
<GaMeBoY> gaelfx: no worries at all!
<GaMeBoY> i'm gonna take off. cya guys, take care!
<dr_Willis> amit perhaps your .bashrc or .profile got removed/deleted/messed up.
<amit> dr_willis: how to recover it
<dr_Willis> amit see if thy exist for starters
<dr_Willis> could be you rprompt is just messed up.
<dr_Willis> cat .bashrc  and see if its there
<amit> dr_willis:plz explain sir "starters'
<amit> ok
<Golden> pfifo: i see that uuids are set in fstab atm but just for the boot/system/swap disk however it did move from being sda at install to sdd now that I've rebooted and added the other 6 drives and initialized the arrays on them etc.. will that continue to happen? if it does how to i get my arrays back again without going into a bunch of unfun cli stuff?
<amit> dr_willis: cat .bashrc  says no such file or directory
<pfifo> Golden, it is impossible to predict what device node a disk will be assigned be the kernel. However the UUID of a filesystem will always remain the same
<dr_Willis> amit see if theres a .profile also.  could be you deleted the files
<Golden> also how do i get the uuids of the disks that are not showing up in the fstab
<amit> dr_willis: it also says no such file or directory
<pfifo> Golden, blkid
<hhhzzzarn> Need help with faster vnc viewing, suggestions.
<Golden> blkid
<dr_Willis> amit see if they exist in /etc/skel/ if so copythem to your users home.
<Golden> wrong kbd
<dr_Willis> hhhzzzarn use lightweight window manager. not a full desktop.   use lower res screen, use lower # of colors.
<dr_Willis> or check out freenx
<amit> dr_willis; i opened vi /etc/skel but it is empty
<BitEncrypt> dr_Willis,  i did sudo servive gdm restart didnt work all that shows up is failsafe gnome....gnome....xterm....is it possible to update lubuntu from gdm
<rmd_> How do I restart privoxy... ?
<hhhzzzarn> dr_Willis: xfce4, vncserver :1 -geometry 640x480 color depth: 8? or 16? rgb?
<dr_Willis> am	it skel is a Directory.. not a file..look for files (hidden) in the directory
<amit> ok
<dr_Willis> 8 would be faster hhhzzarn
<dr_Willis> but look ugly.
<Golden> ok have a good tut that explins about fstab what everything is in it .. I'm finding the man pages hard to follow
<dr_Willis> hhhzzzrn and just a single window manager. not a desktop would be faster still
<hhhzzzarn> dr_Willis, the program I am running is very graphic.
<amit> dr_willis: how to see m confused
<pfifo> Golden, try viewing the man pages online in a webbrowser
<dr_Willis> amit use your file manager to look in the directory like you would any other dierctory.
<dr_Willis> amit be siure to have it show hidden files
<hhhzzzarn> dr_Willis: single window manager? sudo apt-get install xfce4    NOT  sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<amit> dr_willis:but i cannot go to any directory through command
<dr_Willis> hhhzzrn xfce is a 'desktop'  it uses the 'xfwm' window manager
<hhhzzzarn> dr willis: suggestion then?
<dr_Willis> amit i would have to guess you are doing it wrong..   cd /etc/skel    then ls -al
<Golden> ok thx pfifo .. hoping i don't bork my fstab or mdadm.conf is all .. trying to recover from a borked system due to extended power outage .. wish i added a few extra batteries to my ups now..
<BitEncrypt> dr_Willis,  see above comment plz
<dr_Willis> hhhzzarn for fastest vnc  speeds. i tend to just use jwm.
<amit> dr_willis:it says total 0
<hhhzzzarn> dr_willis: I start with ubuntu 10.04 server? what gui should i install?
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<folklore> what would cause bash to say no such file or directory when running a program with ,/filename ? ls clearly shows it in the current dir
<daksai3_> how do i register?
<dr_Willis> dddzzarn you could just install jwm. if yu want.
<SwedeMike> folklore: missing libraries. Try "ldd <filename>"
<amit> dr_willis: ya there is many hidden files
<folklore> thanks swedemike
<Starminn> daksai3: Registering what?
<daksai3_> my nickname and stuff
<dr_Willis> amit	 anything begining with a . is hiden. see if the same files are in your home dir now
<folklore> swedemike it showed some libs
<amit> ok
<SwedeMike> dr_Willis: ./ isn't the same as .
<Golden> pfifo: for a lack of knowledge .. is uuid == to /dev/sdaX ? or is it a hardware id that will not change? if it's hwid i can see why that would be optimal to use..
<Jonii^> Ok, flash is a lost cause. Next, how to make Ubuntu store less data about how I use it, like, "last used documents" thing?
<daksai3_> someone please help register my nickname
<dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pfifo> golden it is almost hardware level
<amit> dr_willis:ya there is hidden files but .bashrc .bash_profile is missing from home directory
<BitEncrypt> what is the best way to install lubuntu
<folklore> swedemike are the libs it listed just what's required by it
<folklore> or what's missing?
<dr_Willis> amit then you deleted them. copy them from /etc/skel to your home dir if they are missing
<SwedeMike> folklore: what's required, it'll show what's missing if anything is missing.
<amit> ok
<rmd_> the default ubuntu system monitor seems to be a bit wonky
<dr_Willis> Lubunbtu has its own cd/iso files you can use bitencrypt
<BitEncrypt> thx
<rmd_> It says I'm using 20% cpu.. top says about 6%...
<dr_Willis> or sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Golden> pfifo, cool thank you .. one more ? if i may .. when setting up my mdadm.conf can I use the uuids to define which drives go in which arrays?
<dr_Willis> rnd_ check with htop
<rmd_> dr_Willis: Same
<rmd_> Same with top, that is
<pfifo> Golden, the uuid files are actuall just symlinks to the actual device, they work interchangable but the uuid of  a partition will not change
<SwedeMike> Golden: mdadm should detects component drives if you give it the array uuid.
<amit> dr_willis: i copy using this cp -r /etc/skel/. /home/String                 String is directory
<amit> dr_willis: but not recovered
<rmd_> dr_Willis: Never mind. Figured it out.
<dr_Willis> am	it copy the files to the root of your users Home directory
<rmd_> dr_Willis: The system monitor is using that much of my cpu. top and htop, of course, use a fraction of that.
<folklore> !help pastebin
<amit> dr_willis: ya i  use this command through root
<dr_Willis> rnd_ 	 i was thinking tha talso.. but i never use the sstem monitor
<dr_Willis> amit theres NO need to be doing this as root
<dr_Willis> cp /etc/skel/.WHATEVEAR /home/yourusername/
<amit> dr_willis; but not being root it says permisson denied
<folklore> http://pastebin.com/a3DD4Em0
<folklore> any tell me what's wrong with that
<dr_Willis> amit if your user cant copy stuf to their OWN home direcoty. you got deeper issues
<folklore> is compiles fine but says file doesnt exist when I try and run it
<amit> dr_willis: ugo permisson is 755
<dr_Willis> amit you would need root rights to copy TO /etc/skel   but not to copy to your own home
<gaelfx> is anyone using MOTU Media Team's ppa for mplayer? is it safe?
<dr_Willis> amit im thinking you are doing somting backwards.. just use your file manager and drag/drop the files to your home dir
<Golden> ok thanks guys .. i'll keep doing some reading .. i have gotten to the point where my arrays are on and mounted with data available..
<ratty> Is there a way to see what is happening behind the scenes whenever you boot up the ubuntu liveCD?
<amit> dr_willis;drwxr-xr-x this is the permisson touser
<miketomdool> ctrl+alt+F4 i think
<miketomdool> *ratty
<dr_Willis> amit can you create files in your home directry? if so then your permissions should be ok.
<ratty> Hmmmm,... not doing anything
<miketomdool> try all the F's
<ratty> must be keyboard
<ratty> already tried all the F's
<miketomdool> try esc
<dr_Willis> live cd has some console logs on some of the displays. but im not eure what all it logs.
<ratty> it is like it is just stuck
<dr_Willis> ratty what  is the video card? some have issues with the consoles
<ratty> like geforce 4
<ratty> lol
<dr_Willis> nvidia - has issues here..
<ratty> yeah that would explain it
<Jonii^> So, how do I make Ubuntu more like Amnesia?
<ratty> dang, oh well
<dr_Willis> it can often switch to the console. but it Looks like its still on X. so it seems stuck. you mayhave to do alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to the actual X dispolay
<Jonii^> Like, forgetting about what sort of stuff the user does?
<linuxpusher> ratty, open terminal sudo showkeys will show if key press sucessful
<ratty> linuxpusher, I can't open terminal is the issue
<ratty> I can't get to console
<sacarlson> is there a partition encryption method that uses an online key so if a system is stolen that you could just shutdown the keyserver for it to prevent access?
<ratty> just stuck on the screen, the ctrl+alt+f's combos not working to reach console again
<miketomdool> ratty on the end of the boot line of the live cd at the very begining add a "3" to the end of the boot parameter and it will go into text mode
<dr_Willis> ratty you may want to boot the live cd - using the nomodeset option. (hit space when you see a man icon at biuttom of boot screen, then hit F6)
<dr_Willis> ratty if you are stuck on  the x display and it seems locked.. try each F key. and move mouse. one may getyou back.
<pfifo> is ther e a way i can get my video card and cpu to generate lots of exccess heat on those cold winter nights?
<dr_Willis> i hope this all gets worked out better in 11.04
<dr_Willis> pfifo run a benchmark tool
<Jonii^> <sacarlson> is there a partition encryption method that uses an online key so if a system is stolen that you could just shutdown the keyserver for it to prevent access? <- That would be equivalent of just copy-paste the pw to decrypt the system from a web server
<dr_Willis> they have usb-powered heated blankets.
<amit> dr_willis; i checked all is right now but still there is that problem
<ratty> dr_Willis, Thanks, this is sufficent enough
<gaelfx> what's an easy command to find out which version of a package is installed? (terminal)
<pfifo> dr_Willis, do i have to install linux drivers for the vidoe card to benchmark it?
<ratty> gaelfx, you should be able to run the program and do -v in console
<ratty> or -V
<miketomdool> dr_Willis is on FIRE!!! hes answering a lot of questions xD
<pfifo> but he always does
<miketomdool> oh... ok =P
<pfifo> ive had atleast 3 stumpers that only he knew
<Jonii^> Oh, and, if someone knows why flash doesn't work, or how to make ubuntu not record what I'm doing with this OS, please tell
<pfifo> Jonii^, all depends on what your trying to hide ;)
<Jonii^> pfifo, as much as possible
<gaelfx> ratty: doesn't work for smplayer
<dr_Willis> what is scary.. is im ircing from my Cellphone.. using the pc as a keyboard...
<miketomdool> so you dont want it to create logs Jonii^
<dr_Willis> just got that working earlier today
<sacarlson> Jonii^: yes that might be about it but an encrypted link to the webserver so nothing else could get the key or could even use it if they did
<Jonii^> Like, how to turn of as much automated, invisible recording about my activities as possible
<Jonii^> sacarlson, of course they could use it if they did
<dr_Willis> I my have to leave at any time. if i get a real job from the boss to go do :)
<dr_Willis> BRB.
<Jonii^> All they'd need to do would be to use that key to decrypt the system, or, face that the netserver still exists
<Jonii^> fake*
<pfifo> dr_Willis, can you get me a job?
<ratty> gaelfx, 1 sec
<sacarlson> Jonii^: well with handshaking between the webserver as the client would send a random number to the server and the server would send an encrypted password for the client to decrypt and use as it's key
<amit> how to make any encrypted password decrypt through terminal using command?
<pfifo> amit, i bieleve your looking for 'gpg' no I cant explain it to you cause I dont use it often, youll have to ask google
<Jonii^> sacarlson, again, that sort of activity by netserver would be easy to reproduce by third party, if they just knew the key
<amit> as for making encrypted password we use this                        echo "mypassword" | makepasswd --clearfrom=- --crypt-md5 |awk '{ print $2
<amit> so is there any command like this to make decrypt
<pfifo> amit, there is no way to "decrypt the password"
<amit> ?
<Jonii^> All that stands between those thiefes and your data is the strength of encryption and the fact that they don't know your password.
<ratty> gaelfx, dpkg --list | grep smplayer
<gaelfx> ratty: thanks!
<sacarlson> Jonii^: well now you would have to break into two different physical sites to steel the informtion or at least that is the goal
<ratty> gaelfx, Cheers!
<Jonii^> Netserver would make the login easier, but it would make your data a lot less protected
<amit>  pfifo:    as we can make encrypted password using this    echo "mypassword" | makepasswd --clearfrom=- --crypt-md5 |awk '{ print $2}'     so i think there may be some to decrypt
<Jonii^> sacarlson, if you just input the password manually when you login, there wouldn't be any physical site where they could steal the information about your pw
<pfifo> amit, MD5 is a NON-REVERSIBLE hash algorithm
<amit> pfifo: oh sorry and thanx i mismind it
<sacarlson> Jonii^: true but if the system needs to be rebooted I would prefer that it would come up without a human to enter a password
<Golden> heres one .. having those 6 drives dedicated to raid only would i want to add them to fstab or just to mdadm.conf via uuid.. my thoughts are assemble array via mdadm.conf and add uuids of the /dev/mdX devices to fstab because i woul not need to mount those disks until they are a coherent array .. mounting them individually would probably cause the array assembley to fails because they wouldbe in use right?
<Jonii^> sacarlson, yeah. For that, I think there could be encryption systems where you could store your password on a usb stick, and just plug that stick in to open the encryption
<Jonii^> Not sure though. I'm kinda searching for that sort of system myself, too
<dr_Willis> ive seen articals oin doing that jonii^ never tried it
<pfifo> sacarlson, Jonii^ yes, gpg supports that exact functionality
<amit> is there any way to use 64bit OS on virtual box using 32 bit hardware?
<sacarlson> Jonii^: yes I've seen the usb stick method I was just thinking why not just keep the usbstick online
<dr_Willis> bye all - bbl.
<pfifo> amit, yep, you just have to find a virtual machine that is designed for running 64bit software
<sacarlson> Jonii^: and if your supper peranoid why not have a human and or usbstick and an online key?
<amit> pfifo: ok i'll try
<gaelfx> I just added motumedia's mplayer ppa to my repos, but apt-get upgrade held the package back, is there any way to figure out why it held it back?
<pfifo> Jonii^, dont use biometrecs, if they are desprate to get your data you could lose a finger or an eye ;)
<lrc04> Star
<amit> thanx all
<sacarlson> Jonii^: as you have at a bank with a safety deposit box 2 or more keys and your name and or signature must match
<pfifo> texas
<Jonii^> Because of the additional security problems it creates and difficulty of setting such system up(especially in a reliable manner), my strong guess would be that you'd need to build that sort of web decrypt -service from scratch
<jordan_> need help with conky! trying to change the color of the cpubar
<sacarlson> Jonii^: well that's why I had hopes someone had already done it with a working model, but I guess I could
<Jonii^> Is it possible to use both usb encryption key _and_ a password?
<pfifo> sacarlson, I have done full disk encryption with losetup in my gentoo days, it was a major headache.
<jordan_> hypatia, you back yet
<sacarlson> Jonii^:  standard aea encryption needs two keys anyway
<hd1> hmm.... is there a ppa containing squirrel-sql?
<Jonii^> sacarlson, but usually programs ask you only for one pw, right?
<sacarlson> pfifo: well I just setup a full disk encryption system in less than 2 hours in ubuntu with the present 10.10, so that's not as hard anymore
<punkmexic> anyone  knowss how to ged rid of black sides on my screen ? when i put 1024 resolution i got that
<gaelfx> hd1: methinks google would know
<jordan_> anybody here tinker with Conky before? would def be helpful!
<sacarlson> Jonii^: yes the other password is normaly a random number
<tucemiux> punkmexic, must be a setting on your monitor, try the settings on your monitor, turn it on and off
<lihongguang> ?????????????????
<punkmexic> is a laptop tucemiux
<Jonii^> But is there a program that would allow me to encrypt my entire disk and use two different keys, one from usb and one human inputted?
<tucemiux> punkmexic, ahhhh in that case it must be the resolution, did you install the drivers for your video card?
<Golden> punkmexic, lookup your manufacturers site and look at the native suppoted resolutions for your display .. those will be the only ones that will properly fill out your screen
<Nacht_> can someone help with this? I use an onboard nvidia 6 series gpu and when I installed the current drivers for 10.10 I could only log in terminal. When I run startx I get the error "(EE) NVIDIA (0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device. Any ideas? Tried looking for the log, but can't find the thing...
<sacarlson> Jonii^: well it would require some custom work but yes you could
<punkmexic> tucemiux, i didnt install drivers
<punkmexic> tucemiux, how do i install them
<Jonii^> sacarlson, any tutorial on that?
<folklore> what libraries do I need to install for C
<tucemiux> punkmexic,  system-->administration-->Additional drivers
<punkmexic> only works with nvidia
<punkmexic> but not with intel tucemiux
<sacarlson> Jonii^: on the fde?
<Jonii^> sacarlson, what's fde?
<Jonii^> Oh, full disk encryption
<Jonii^> Yeah, full disk
<tucemiux> punkmexic, what type of laptop do you have and what video card does it have?
<sacarlson> Jonii^: full disk encryption http://joernfranz.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<punkmexic> hp pavilion dv1000
<punkmexic> intel video card tucemiux
<sacarlson> Jonii^: I was going to modify this method to add the online key server
<tucemiux> punkmexic, if you want people to help you youre going to have to answer their questions, good luck!
<LinuxNoob> sup guys, quick question, what kinda notepad do you guys use when ur programing
<debarshi> hello Anabasis
<Nacht_> anyone up to helping a dude whose ubuntu 10.10 install is stuck in command line due to nvidia driver errors?
<Guest35732> Who are you?
<kmqat> Hey, I just got a new netbook, Acer AO522, with one of the new AMD APUs and the Natty alpha and daily builds both crash at boot. How can I tell if this is a known problem or if I can somehow be helpful in testing? Have not been successful searching the bug DB.
<LinuxNoob> nacht after the purple screen asking you what language, hit more options, select nomodeset, and then install like normal
<gaelfx> !natty | kmqat
<ubottu> kmqat: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Nacht_> ... no language prompt. already installed,
<jordan_> anyone know how to display the cpu temp(s) in conky
<kmqat> gaelfx: I'm not trying to use it in a production system.
<Guest35732> Hey, Do you think ubuntu is better than other linux systems?
<hegel> hey i just set up a 10.10 server box. i can ssh to it locally and ping it from outside the LAN, but when i try to ssh from the ouside it times out while trying to connect. any ideas?
<gaelfx> kmqat: the point of that was to show you that you should ask in ubuntu+1, not here. this irc is for current releases
<Guest35732> use nmap hegel
<kmqat> gaelfx: OK, thanks.
<gaelfx> kmqat: no prob
<Guest35732> who are you gael fx
<sacarlson> Nacht_: just rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file and reboot
<hegel> use nmap to do what?
 * gaelfx is gaelfx
<Nacht_> How wold I do that from command line...?
<amin> anybody knows how to set ssh tunnel?
<tucemiux> hegel, i know why, you want to send me a PM?
<Guest35732> Use nmap tp map the network hegel
<ECART> Good morning friends! does anyone know how I use no-ip modem routed?
<ECART> Good morning friends! does anyone know how I use no-ip modem routed?
<Guest35732> What do you mean ecart?
<sacarlson> amin: this looks like a good link to do that http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<ECART> I'm trying to use apache but the modem is routed so it can not
<ECART> Guest35732
<amit> my file manager is not opening ?
<amin> sacarlson: BY the help of gSTM at port 22 serverside 8080 local side and proxy of firefox set to 127.0.0.1: 8080 I get protocol mismatch
<Nacht_> scarlson, how would I rename xorg.conf from command line?
<debarshi_> Hello
<amit> only seeing starting file manager ...... but it is not opening?
<westy> how can i give root 777 permission to a folder and all its files inside it?
<Jonii^> Hmm... Full disk encryption is difficult
<Jonii^> I'd really wanna have some sort of usb stick -thing to make it easier, typing +20 character pw every time you boot a computer is a major hassle
<westy> hehe
<debarshi_> Westy, Hightlight the folder and go to the permissions tab. change permisions to read and write.
<amit> debarshi: can u plz tell with command?
<westy> its inside the root folder though?
<pipegeek> Jonii^: how often do you boot your computer?
<sacarlson> Jonii^: what's difficult?  only thing different is at boot you enter your password,  but true don't even want to do that
<Jonii^> pipeep, that depends heavily on how do I manage to achieve full disk encryption
<debarshi_> Hmm.. Let me think on that amit and westy. After all, i'm just a 12 year old computer geek.
<ECART> Good morning friends! does anyone know how I use no-ip modem routed?
<debarshi_> Sorry, Ecart. I wish I could help you there. But I can't.
<JDM_SOHC> What's a good DVD burning software for Ubuntu?
<ECART> ok
<JDM_SOHC> Brasero keeps giving me an error while trying to burn an .avi to dvd..??
<sacarlson> amin: can you login ssh to your server without the tunnel part?
<Jonii^> Oh, right. pipegeek, not pipeep
<pipegeek> hehe
<amit> debarshi:go for special permisson an try
<pipegeek> Jonii^: http://laffers.net/howtos/install-kubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<amit> u will get this
<Jonii^> pipeep, I thought I'd just use truecrypt to encrypt my disk
<debarshi_> Westy, now that you mention it, there is a sudo command for the folder.
<Nacht_> Any Idea how I could get my x11 to load after the current nvidia drivers have forced me to run my comp entirely from console?
<JDM_SOHC> No input on DVD software?
<pipegeek> Jonii^: that works too
<Jonii^> pipegeek, not pipeep. Sorry
<pipegeek> hehe
<westy> sacarlson. i got those files in my usr/lib finally but i still get that error saying it cant find that file :( i think its the persmission i need to give it
<Golden> truecrypt has been offering multifacet encryption for a while now..
<Jonii^> multifacet?
<amit> debashri: use sgid suid or sticky bit and find which one helps u
<jordan_> hey , dumb question, swap is like a huge temp file right
<amin> sacarlson ssh -D port usr@x.x.x.x  yes
<jordan_> similar to ram
<Golden> like password and token
<amin>  sacarlson: ssh -D port usr@x.x.x.x  yes
<sacarlson> Jonii^: if you just want to encypt your disk without FDE the System>admin>disk utility  makes it easy to setup LUKS encrypted partition
<Jonii^> luks?
<debarshi_> Hey I love using ither linux systems too. What about you westy?
<folklore> how do I check if im runnin 32bit ubuntuj
<Golden> password and keyfile
<Jonii^> Golden, I don't find anything about this using google
<maco> folklore: uname -m
<jordan_> is the swap file like a big temp file similar to ram?
<voidmage> I have a new hard drive and added it to fstab, b ut it still shows up in nautilus's sidebar. how do i remove it?
<tucemiux> folklore, uname -a
<jordan_> like ram, meaning once powered down its released
<sacarlson> Jonii^: but if you want the usb thing I found this also https://mknowles.com.au/wordpress/2009/01/31/ubuntu-hardy-usb-key-two-factor-authentication-2fa/
<tucemiux> didnt know about -m o_O
<jordan_> guess i'' generalize it more, anybody know what the SWAP file is
<Nacht_> just searched for xorg.conf and came up empty. Anyone have any ideas on how to get the gui worknig after the nvidia drivers have rendered my nvidia 6 series gpu useless?
<Golden> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=version-history  <-- may be the page that sheds some light but it appears to only be on key files .. working on my mdadm.conf and fstab though so can't do the digging i did in the past atm ..
<voidmage> anyone?
<folklore> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<folklore> might be why nothings working right
<folklore> the i686 stuff
<tucemiux> Nacht_, yeah there should be a thread somewhere either in the forums or on the web, did your machine get hosed after an update?
<Golden> forgot it's multifactor authentication too
<Nacht_> tucemiux, searched the forums already and tried the advice I could find. didn't work. And no, my machine was hosed form a fresh cd install...
<Jonii^> sacarlson, that tutorial seems to be for someone who is only about to install ubuntu
<tucemiux> Nacht_,  what version of ubuntu youre trying and what type of machine you have: brand/model
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 -- Port 8080 required by STS TC Server is already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s).
<baxilisk> hi
<alisalaah> But netstat -pandu | grep :8080 shows nothing
<alisalaah> and ive rebooted
<jordan_> What does the SWAP file do??????///
<sacarlson> Jonii^: well the line of interest to me is this one sudo cryptsetup -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 luksFormat ${CRYPTDISK} /dev/shm/master.key
<Jonii^> I'd need to find out what is luks
<alisalaah> jordan_, http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<Nacht_> tucemiux, using 10.10 with an HP media center m8100n. The thing ran 9.10 like a champ before I had to install XP for business...
<sacarlson> Jonii^: so you just put that master.key file in your usb as they show you to setup a disk that will auto mount when that key is present
<sacarlson> Jonii^: mind you I havn't played with this part yet
<jordan_> alisalaah,  sooooooooooo it partitions off a portion of the hdd
<tucemiux> Nacht_, seems like it's a known issue, what video card do you have?
<nillerz> The joystick I have doesn't get recognized and put at /dev/input/js0
<blah> I just installed a new stick of memory in a netbook and i can't start windows or ubuntu off a live usb
<nillerz> Is there any way to make it js0?
<jordan_> alisalaah, lol whats the difference between a swap file and swap partition
<Nacht_> tucemiux, using an nvidia geforce 6100 SE nforce 430
<jordan_> alisalaah, if the swap partition houses the swap file and swap file only then whats the point of a swap file
<Nacht_> tucemix, it's listed in the supported products under the driver listing on the nvidia website
<jordan_> i was really only asking cause conky has it as a guage on its bar and i got to thinking why do i care how much swap is avaiable!!!
<tucemiux> Nacht_, you can get into a terminal?
<nillerz> So my joystick is being assigned a generic usb driver
<Nacht_> tucemiux, in the terminal on the offending machine now.
<ssmoot> I'm trying to automate the mysql-server install. I can use debconf-set-selections to do so and it works fine if I pass a password. I want the standard blank password though, and I can't figure out how to pass "blank" to debconf-set-selections. Any advice?
<tucemiux> Nacht_,  try reconfiguring x
<alisalaah> you need a partition to house a file
<jordan_> whats a house file
<alisalaah> but the file can only be as big as its partition
<jordan_> o
<Nacht_> tucemiux, i'm not exactly a terminal wizard... what command would I use to do that.
<alisalaah> jordan_,  a partition is a designation of space on th hdd, a file is a file.. that lives within it's partition.
<jordan_> i guess the gist of the question would be why would i need to monitor it
<amit> ca ni upgrade my 32bit os to 64 bit
<tucemiux> Nacht_, basically -- youre going to reconfigure X so that you have a GUI -- then you install the nVidia drivers: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<dhiren> Hi guys, I tried adding a gnome applet but due to some error it wasn't showing up, however when I look into the gconf-editor I see there are several nodes for this particular applet, but there is no way for me to delete those keys from within gconf-editor, can someone tell me some alternate way of doing the same ?
<alisalaah> jordan_, your OS should monitor it, it will use RAM + SWAP = Virtual Memory
<jordan_> alisalaah, like i have a 2.5GB swap i think
<Nacht_> tucemiux, thanks I'll try that
<tucemiux> Nacht_, no problem, good night!
<alisalaah> jordan_, if you have 2GB RAM + 2.5GB SWAP = 4.5GB of active memory for processing tasks and such
<alisalaah> active/virtual*
<ssmoot> I can fix it by setting the password to "password" and then running: mysqladmin -u root --password=password password '', but that just seems silly...
<jordan_> on the conky monitoring tool it displays the swap usage, was wondering how important is it for me to know that info
<jordan_> ive got 4 gb of real ram
<amit> i am using ubuntu  of 32 bit.is there any metod to upgrade it to 64 bit
<jordan_> alisalaah, so my 4gb ram +2.5Gb swap gives me 6.5 ish GB of virtual memory
<alisalaah> jordan_,  if you run out of Virtual Memory it can crash or at least be very sluggish, because there will be no "cachable memory" to support the software that is running. You can increase the VM by increasing SWAP... i doubt Ubuntu will crash easily but the performance would dive
<Nacht_> tucemiux, just tried it. No response. The on screen prompts that should have showed up didn't. Kinda strange...
<jordan_> alisalaah, think im good up to that part, just wondering how important is it for me to know its state
<blah> when i try to run ubuntu off the live usb the purple screen shows up and then the screen goes black
<alisalaah> jordan_, i know i will never use my 1TB HDD so i made ~24GB SWAP file
<blah> i just installed new memory. the same thing happens in windows (i am able to boot into safe mode, however)
<gwz> Hey, I seem to be having a problem "no root filesystem defined" when using wubi, anyone have any idea?
<jordan_> wow
<alisalaah> but i will be doing a lot of server stuff on this computer, as well as developing and compiling on it... compiling can eat some memory so
<jordan_> alisalaah,  my htpc is running off a 32GB ssd
<alisalaah> i just figured.. i have 1000 GB i'll probably use 200-300 so why not exaggerate the SWAP file
<alisalaah> ill never use that much
<jordan_> lol
<alisalaah> but the possibility of me using 980gb on my hdd is next to none
<jordan_> alisalaah, really I filled up my first 2 TB drive
<jordan_> i have a second still to go
<alisalaah> so i exaggerated with the swap to make sure i have tons of VM for compiling server data and crunching a couple gb of stuff
<Jonii^> But, now I'd need to find out what's killing flash on my ubuntu
<usr13_> Jonii^: What's happening?
<tucemiux> Nacht_,  you mean you tried reconfiguring X?? Or you cant get into a terminal?
<jordan_> alisalaah, is 2.5GB swap much?
<sabboo> I should have asked this in here before. I have a linksys pci card and cant do ubuntu. Where can I find a list of cards that ubuntu will be able to use from a fresh install?
<alisalaah> jordan_, should be sufficient with 4gb ram
<Jonii^> Like, is this common? I'm listening music from youtube, I close a firefox tab window, and then all the youtube tabs have their video disappear
<alisalaah> jordan_, i have 4gb ram and ive never used my swap memory yet that i know of... but i havent pushed my comp yet
<Nacht_> tucemiux, tried to reconfigure x.
<jordan_> alisalaah, speaking of servers, i have ubuntu on my server as well, it has a 64GB SSD though, what do u think i should make its swap
<alisalaah> you only use SWAP (usually) when RAM is full... well i should say you only use noticable amounts iirc... though i could be wrong on that
<Jonii^> It turns into gray-brownish blank rectangle that is completely inresponsive. Only thing I can then do is manually refresh every firefox tab that had something flash-related open
<sabboo> and what is that blasted virtual machine emulator called?
<jordan_> ahh
<alisalaah> I'm not a pro linux guru but I've always atleast equaled my swap to my ram
<alisalaah> well usually i exactly equal the two
<alisalaah> so 4gb + 4gb etc
<alisalaah> 2.5 should be adequate tho
<jordan_> ah
<jordan_> food for thought
<alisalaah> especially since Linux doesnt use much ram at idle
<jordan_> i guess ill keep the lil swap monitoring on my conky utility
<yeik> hmm
<cryptodira> anyone gotten a CanoScan 5000F scanner operational under 10.04 amd/64 ?
<Nacht_> Ok. Tried to reinstall nvidia driver, tried to reconfigure x, tried to search forum... Any ideas on how to get past t he dreaded "Failed to initialize nvidia graphics device" error in 10.10?
<jordan_> what cpu u have in ur server
<usr13_> Jonii^: 64 bit or 32?
<alisalaah> jordan_, http://ask.slashdot.org/story/08/10/01/221246/How-Big-Should-My-Swap-Partition-Be
<alisalaah> read
<Jonii^> usr13_, 64
<jordan_> alisalaah, what cpu do u have in ur server
<usr13_> Jonii^: Adobe Flash Player version 10.2.152.27 ?
<Jonii^> usr13_, yes
<jordan_> am reading the link
<usr13_> Jonii^: If you run firefox from a terminal, you should get some feedback that will give you some clues as to what is going on...
<Jonii^> firefox... from a terminal?
<Jonii^> Like, what does that mean?
<usr13_> Jonii^: Yea start firefox from a terminal and there will be various messages in the terminal window that tell you what is happening if something significant happens, (such as flash player crashing or encountering difficulties starting or stopping).
<alisalaah> jordan_, my server is not a real server, i use it to QA sites and code i develop... so it can compile/build a 1GB site or whatever and use some RAM but i just have a core 2 duo
<Madpilot> Jonii^, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal, type "firefox" w/o quotes, and hit enter
<jordan_> ah ok
<jordan_> i just use mine to offload file storage
<jordan_> plus any other task i can throw at it
<usr13_> Madpilot: Thank you... :)
<Golden> been reading this stuff and it's not making sense to me .. I have the raid devices /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 they have 4 and 2 drives respectively .. what i'm seeing for mdadm.conf man page is that if you want the conf to have specific devices in it they need to be specified as /dev/sdX# or /dev/sd* etc... i don't want to include the boot disk in a array (it's and 8GB USB stick).. but with /dev/sdX changing on each boot i can't be sure th
<Golden> at it will be excluded if I name specific /dev/sdX# in the mdadm.conf
<bajk-tragbar> hey, what do I need to do to enable "Device Power Saving"? If I run powertop on my notebook, it consumes like 14W and then it says "Suggestion: Enable Device Power Saving Managment by pressing the P key" and then mostly it goes down to 9W
<Jonii^> But, the terminal is looking entirely normal. How could firefox send anything to that terminal?
<bajk-tragbar> I am using the 2.6.38-4 kernel of the kerel ppa
<Madpilot> usr13_, assume nothing :)
<jordan_> alisalaah, you know of anything that output the load of another pc
<jordan_> alisalaah, like in your case have your laptop monitor the load of your server pc
<Madpilot> Jonii^, after you start firefox in the terminal by typing "firefox" you'll get output to the terminal while firfox starts (or tries to start)
<Jonii^> Madpilot, no, I didn't
<Jonii^> firefox just started, nothing more
<jordan_> alisalaah, I read on the link u sent me that it might not be as good of an idea to establish a swap or as high of of a swap with SSD hard drives
<Madpilot> Jonii^, keep it running, try the Youtube/close tab thing you get the flash error doing, and see if anything gets output to terminal by way of an error msg
<Golden> is there a way to lock in what /dev/sdX a paticular drive gets?
<jordan_> as it may lessen the life span of the ssd
<jordan_> with its writes and what not
<Jonii^> Well, flash crashed, terminal has only two lines
<Jonii^> jphanski@jphanski-desktop:~$ firefox
<Jonii^> jphanski@jphanski-desktop:~$
<blah> does anyone ever have the live usb fail on them?
<usr13_> Golden: You can but would have to override plugdev and make a fstab entry for it.
<Anom01y> hey, how do I get java plugin installed for firefox ?
<usr13_> Golden: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<usr13_> Anom01y: Should already be installed (by default).
<Anom01y> hmm usr13_ this doesnt work for me, does it for you ?
<Anom01y> http://www.falstad.com/circuit/
<Anom01y> ^ tells me I need java
<Golden> usr13_,  I wan't to get my arrays back online after rebooting without having to mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sde1 .. and then mount /dev/md0 /mnt/FastRaid5 .. each time
<usr13_> Anom01y: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<Alestan> Okay, so I'm stumped.  I've got a server with a 32 GiB hard drive, df reports 100% use with 140 MiB available space.  'du -h --max-dept=1 /' reports 19 GiB used.  I've cleaned the apt cache and the recycle bin.  Any thoughts on where the missing space went?
<usr13_> !java | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Golden> I am having issues where after a reboot some drives have moved from sda to sdd and others moved to sda and the like
<Juzzy`> Hi Guys, I'm having issues with sharing ntfs drives over my network, I can access them on my ubuntu desktop, in terminal and open/delete with full permissions. However when I try and access the folders within my samba share on my windows desktop, I get a permission denied
<ohsix> Golden: use the UUID's, and you really shouldn't have to do anything manual anyways
<Golden> so putting them into mdadm.conf as /dev/sda1 etc.. should cause problems if for some freaky reason my disks move around again..
<Golden> ohsix, i'm using server .. just want to get it configured and let it run til the hw dies
<ohsix> Golden: them changing isn't freaky, its expected wjen stuff is started at the same time that the order will differ
<ohsix> udev should be putting them all together for your
<JeffCBR> I've looked through a couple links about byobu. I need to use F2 in a program, but byobu uses it to make a new window. Is there a way around this other than changing byobu's keys?
<Golden> so is it possible to use the uuids of the raid members in the mdadm.conf? everything i've seen in the man pages doesn't seem to make that an option
<Josiahmazing> having difficulty setting my default text editor to sublime text, can anyone please help? So far I've created a sublime.desktop file and placed it in /usr/share/applications, modified /usr/share/applications/defaults.list to set text/plain=sublime.desktop, performed update-alternatives --install ... and update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor, yet .txt files in Nautilus are still opening in gedit
<Golden> or is there some magic in mdadm that will have it ignore the disks that don't belong?
<Golden> like if I wildcard the conf like such  ARRAY /dev/md0 devices=/dev/hd*
<Golden> or will it try to pick all disks and then fail to load an array
<Josiahmazing> I've been working on this for a few hours and tried all sorts of google searches, but still cannot find a way to successfully change my default text editor...
<JeffCBR> Ooh! I just found out about Ctrl-a S and Ctrl-a | in byobu. Very nice.
<usr13_> JeffCBR: You mean Ctrl-a Ctrl-c Ctrl-v
<usr13_> JeffCBR: byobu?
<Juzzy`> Anyone able to help with permissions issue when sharing ntfs drives over samba?
<usr13_> Juzzy`: What seems to be the problem?
<JeffCBR> usr13_: Ctrl-s S splits the screen horizontally and Ctrl-a | splits it vertically.
<auro> Hello
<JeffCBR> But, now I've opened too many windows!
<usr13_> JeffCBR: OH... ok..
<auro> In /etc/init.d/rc
<Juzzy`> usr13_ I've mounted (using ntfsmount) 2 drives, ntfs ones, i can browse and access them on the machine but when sharing them across samba I can't access them on my windows PC
<JeffCBR> Hi, auro. How's your chmod?
<auro> In /etc/init.d/rc i am looking at "CONCURRENCY" - it is currently set to "none" - options are "none", "startpar", "makefile". Wich one should i choose?
<auro> JeffCBR: : I nuked my install
<vish> !away > Kaleido|Away
<ubottu> Kaleido|Away, please see my private message
<root> sdf
<westy> whats the cmd to give permission to a certain file/folder for a folder inside root for root?
<JeffCBR> auro: Probably the best route. Hope reinstallation was easy.
<auro> JeffCBR: nope, because my motherboard was acting up. but i solved it. :)
<yuskhanzab> hello, how can i revome completely the wasp theme that i was installed in my theme manager
<usr13_> westy: chown
<JeffCBR> westy: root doesn't need permission. What are you looking to do?
<westy> i need permission
<westy> you wanna see?
<westy> root@LC-SERVER:/LCServer/LastChaos# ./start.sh
<westy> bash: ./start.sh: Permission denied
<westy> i need permission
<Juzzy`> sudo?
<usr13_> !pastebin | westy
<ubottu> westy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Golden> ohsix, when i run blkid I can see that the uuids of member disks are identical .. is it as simple as adding that uuid to mdadm.conf as such  ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=3aaa0122:29827cfa:5331ad66:ca767371
<JeffCBR> yeah.
<JeffCBR> just use sudo
<westy> sudo then the cmd?
<Juzzy`> yup
<usr13_> westy: sh start.sh
<JeffCBR> sudo command
<westy> but im root?
<westy> lol
<JeffCBR> Are you?
<yuskhanzab> is anyone can help me
<usr13_> westy: ls -l  # see if the executible bit is set.  If not do chmod +x file.sh
<Juzzy`> usr13_ any idea on the issue?
<Golden> westy, that one has gotten me before .. rather annoying
<JeffCBR> Ok, how do I close split screens in byobu? I made too many!
<westy> hehe
<Anom01y> I am running ubuntu 9.10 when should I upgrade ?
<Anom01y> sucks because  nvidia drivers break when I upgrade
<auro> Anom01y: now? :)
<Anom01y> for my card
<auro> just reinstall them??
<usr13_> Juzzy`: You may need to use sudo but don't know your particular situation.  You might pastebin what your looking at.
<auro> What card are you using?
<Anom01y> nah there is none anymore
<SE7EN-LOCSTA> hi folks
<Anom01y> nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]
<Anom01y> auro, ^
<Anom01y> its an AGP card
<westy> will that work for folders too usr13?
<Anom01y> w/ 256 mb ram
<yuskhanzab> i need help here how to remove my wasp theme that i installed before
<Anom01y> I don't need any more than that
<Juzzy`> usr13_ http://pastebin.com/UghLC2sV
<auro> hmm
<Anom01y> yeah its a good card, find it pretty lame how I can't use it anymore
<Anom01y> or am I mistaken ?
<usr13_> Anom01y: Do you know about the nvidia tools?  i.e.
<Anom01y> yeah I remember I tried upgrading like 1 year ago
<auro> hm.. according to random ubuntu sites, you just need to install the glx/urrent drivers
<Anom01y> to 10.04
<Anom01y> and my vid card wouldn't take it
<Anom01y> er Ubuntu 10.04 wouldn't take the video card I have
<auro> maybe try 10.10 ?
<Anom01y> yeah maybe..
<Anom01y> I tried 10.10 on another comp. and can't get the vid card to work on that one either
<voidmage> I have a new hard drive mounted internally. It has an entry in /etc/fstab, but still shows up in the nautilus sidebar and on my desktop as if it's an external hard drive. What can I do to get rid of it from the nautilus sidebar?
<usr13_> Anom01y: nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig nvidia-switch etc..
<Anom01y> usr13_, yeah nvidia is starting to become the next ATI
<auro> Anom01y: How?
<auro> Anom01y: Never had issues with nvidia... but then again i'm on a pretty new card-.
<auro> In /etc/init.d/rc i am looking at "CONCURRENCY" - it is currently set to "none" - options are "none", "startpar", "makefile". Wich one should i choose?
<Anom01y> yeah well, I might just do away with the gui altogether if it comes down to it
<usr13_> Anom01y: Well, when you upgrade to a new kernel, yes some thinga may be left behind and you just have to figure out the easiest way to deal with it and recover what you had.
<kevincsd> join #rails
<xiaofandh12> I want to know how to install googleearth
<Josiahmazing> nevermind, finally got it!
<Anom01y> usr13_, well there is no way with closed source drivers
<usr13_> Anom01y: But if you dont really need 3D, you can just use the open source driver and none of this will be necessary.
<Anom01y> usr13_, they either work or they don't
<Anom01y> usr13_, well its a hog on the cpu,
<usr13_> Anom01y: Yep it is.
<Anom01y> yeah totally gay
<Anom01y> I am going to stick with 9.10 as long as possible
<voidmage> anyone at all?
<voidmage> anyone at all?
<voidmage> er
<voidmage> I have a new hard drive mounted internally. It has an entry in /etc/fstab, but still shows up in the nautilus sidebar and on my desktop as if it's an external hard drive. What can I do to get rid of it from the nautilus sidebar?
<FloodBot2> voidmage: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anom01y> what happens when 9.10 stops being supported ?
<Anom01y> do you HAVE to upgrade ?
<Anom01y> basically I have a time limit on the software driving this computer
<Golden> ok so i added that line to mdadm and did mdadm --assemble --scan and it put my two arrays online but each of them missing a disk .. 4disk raid five was upped with 3 and 2 disk raid 1 was upped with one . then i stopped them and restarted each one manually naming each component and they upped with all drives .. seeing that each disk in a set shared the same uuid gave me the idea to use that uuid in the conf .. any idead why each set wo
<Golden> uld miss a disk?
<Anom01y> its a conspiracy damn it
<iamaregee2> hey how can i update python 2.6 to 2.7 in ubuntu
<iamaregee2> ??
<Anom01y> need to talk to Linus about this
<iamaregee2> sudo apt-update python ???
<Anom01y> I wonder what video card he uses
<Golden> believe it may be sudo apt-get update python
<thrillERboy> If I want to file a bug in software center where to do it? I'm not sure its bug or feature request.
<g_prakash> if (!((ULONG_PTR)str >> 16)) what is the meaning of it?
<Alestan> sudo apt-get update python might work, because python is the meta package, and I think it points to python2.7 now, if not try sudo apt-get install python2.7.
<Alestan> I think that ubuntu 10.04 is still stuck with 2.6
<thrillERboy> I was installing gimpshop, I accidentally deleted gimpshop .deb package, and installation was interrupted, So, If a file is in use, users shouldn't be able to delete it, Atleast, not without an alert box atleast
<Anom01y> usr13_, do you know of any computers that are and will be supported by drivers that work 100% with the hardware, forever.. ?
<blag> (for google to index for other people): using gtk_widget_show_all() instead of gtk_widget_show() made GtkTable resizing actually show.
<g_prakash> if (!((ULONG_PTR)str >> 16))
<Anom01y> or am I required to buy the latest and greatest hardware every couple of years.. ?
<g_prakash> if (!((ULONG_PTR)str >> 16))           What is the meaning of that statement?
<g_prakash> const char *str; if (!((ULONG_PTR)str >> 16)) {....}          What is the meaning of statements?
<Anom01y> here's a question
<Anom01y> actually nm
<ohsix> g_prakash: it checks if str shifted 16 bits to the right is nonzero
<JeffCBR> ll
<navin> How to send a mail from UBuntu 9.0.4 host ,any help
<navin> kindone:How to send a mail from UBuntu 9.0.4 host
<JeffCBR> It seems that while screen remember my windows, it forgets my screen splits when I log off?
<JeffCBR> How do I fix that?
<navin> piercedwater:How to send a mail from UBuntu 9.0.4 host
<nixjr> i believe my filesystem/hard drive has some sort of corruption, apparently my "proc" directory is 128tb, i dont even have that much space
<piercedwater> navin: ?
<usr13_> Anom01y: Upgrades are not manditory.  If you have a kernel that is doing what you need it to do and you don't want to change it, you really don't have to.  So, yes, you can make your system do what you want.  Yes it can be static.
<navin>  piercedwater: i want to send a mail with the help of terminal in ubuntu..
<ohsix> nixjr: sounds like a broken program, proc is a virtual filesystem without a size
<piercedwater> navin: My guess would be sendmail. But I dont know for sure
<navin> piercedwater:thanks dear
<piercedwater> navin: my pleasure
<usr13_> navin: mail user@yahoo.com
<navin> usr13_:how can i send a mail using terminal in ubuntu 9.04
<nixjr> ohsix, im trying to determine the source of my low diskspace on / , ignoreing /proc, and my other mounted drives, the numbers just dont see to be adding up, do you know a good way of detminely whats eating my space?
<Alestan> navin you need an MTA installed
<navin> usr13_:is there no need to install any package?
<ohsix> nixjr: ncdu?
<Alestan> nixjr I'd start with baobab.
<navin> Alestan:i installed mailutils
<nixjr> ohsix, im talking in the order of 50gb over the last 2 or 3 days, and its continueing to go down, i have 1.5gb free atm
<Alestan> Also run du -h --max-dept=1 / and see what you get
<ohsix> Anom01y: there are 3 nvidia driver generations kept around specifically for old cards
<usr13_> navin: Just a sec.. let me check
<coz_> nixjr,  you could also check how much space is used with  df -l   although this will only tell you what is used and what is not
<navin> Alestanhow i install MTA?
<navin> usr13_:sure
<usr13_> navin: I think you need mailx
<Golden> anyone know why mdadm would start my arrays minus one drive on each when running mdadm --assemble --scan ?? all drives in each group share a uuid respectively
<Alestan> navin: MTA is a mail transport agent, looks like there is one included in mail utils.  I personally use mutt.
<Alestan> You also need a mail relay that will accept your outgoing message, which is a little trickier,
<oliver_> narvin: check out telnet
<aan> hii
<vadimkiselev> <aan> hi
<biodothack> there should be a disk usage program in the system tools or admin/pref menus it breakes down what uses how much space
<Golden> and i used the uuid as such in the mdadm.conf ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=blah-too-much-write
<usr13_> navin: sudo apt-get install bsd-mailx
<nixjr> Alestan, whne using that du -h --max-dept=1 /i got a wall of permission denied errors for proc, and a handful of other locations
<Tempus_Fugit> hello all
<nixjr> is that normal
<minerva0x80> yo
<minerva0x80> so uhh.... I was trying to access and anon irc...
<navin> usr13_:then next?
<Tempus_Fugit> got a really good deal on a 1.5 TB seagate external at wally world......can anyone instruct me how to perform a system backup to an external drive via usb
<j3r1ch0> to everybody: favorite distro?
<usr13_> navin: mail user@server.com
<usr13_> navin: man mail
<navin> y
<nixjr> ohsix, i just installed ncdu, neat program :)
<navin> usr13_:thanks
<usr13_> navin: NP
<Alestan> nixjr run it as root if you can.
<lighta> hoi, does someone here know trac well ?
<Tempus_Fugit> j3r1ch0: havent tried many used to like mandrake, before mandriva but now ubuntu is my fav cuz its not so mainstream as redhat yet still has plenty of support and educational opportunities to be a part of the community
<Alestan> baobab needs to run as root too
<Tempus_Fugit> Anyone help me perform my first backup to an external drive?
<j3r1ch0> tempus: i'll check out mandrake/mandriva. i love the feel of a fresh os. haha
<Tempus_Fugit> j3r1ch0: ok let me know if you like it
<j3r1ch0> tempus: you trying to back up an ubuntu comp?
<Tempus_Fugit> yes
<Alestan> Tempus_Fugit are you backing up just important files?  Or are you after a disk image.
<oliver_> Tempus_Fugit:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<Tempus_Fugit> well I have a dual boot ....need to back it all up so i can make this strictly ubuntu i never boot into windows at all anymore
<Alestan> I would suggest a disk image then, look at what oliver suggested, but personally I use clonezilla for backups.
<Tempus_Fugit> Alestan:  just a system backup in case of crash and i need to restore at a later point
<usr13_> Tempus_Fugit: tar -czf docs.tgz Documents/
<Tempus_Fugit> Alestan: ok looking now
<Alestan> At that rate, you should be able to backup home and pull a list of installed packages
<Tempus_Fugit> with which command ....should i use back in time??
<Alestan> In standard Ubuntu I'm not sure the best way to get a package list.
<Tempus_Fugit> thinking about switching to Ubuntu Studio.....not sure if it will change much but it looks pretty cool
<rww> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<oliver_> Tempus_Fugit: Use google :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<MACscr> how can i view hard drive usage through the cli? i was trying du -h, but unfortunately it shows all directories instead of just listing the parent level folders (though obviously it should include the total storage for its children)
<lighta> !trac
<ubottu> trac is an open source, enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. Look here for a Trac How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTracHowto
<usr13_> Alestan: dpkg -L
<j3r1ch0> i tempus: could try dantz retrospect express?
<auro> ubottu: tell auro about backup
<ubottu> auro, please see my private message
<hateball> MACscr: df
<MACscr> hateball: that just shows partitions, not directories, right?
<hateball> MACscr: err... du -sh
<nixjr> Alestan, these two readings dont seem to be adding up, one is your command, the other is gparted screenshot http://paste.ubuntu.com/571562/  http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/4683/70219482.jpg
<nixjr> Alestan, ignoreing /mnt, the others dont add upto anywhere near 69gb
<hateball> MACscr: you can also use --max-depth=N, maybe I didnt quite understand what you wanted to achieve
<j3r1ch0> woohoo! more people! once again i'll ask everbody: favorite distro?
<rww> j3r1ch0: hrm, you're in #ubuntu. /I wonder/
<oliver_> :D
<rww> probably Debian.
<j3r1ch0> rww: lulzzz
 * JeffCBR raises an eyebrow.
<thams> CONKY problem: Can't get rss function working. Returns a "curl: no data from server" error. Any ideas?
<auro> ubottu: tell JeffCBR about pie
<MACscr> hateball: lets say my / has 20 directories in it. I just want to list those 20 directories and the total storage used within them (it should list the storage total of its children as well, but obviously i dont need a list of those directory names). Does that make sense?
<usr13_> Alestan: ls  /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<JeffCBR> !pie
<JeffCBR> 23:09 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<hateball> MACscr: du -sh /*
<j3r1ch0> 3.14159265358979323846... wait. wrong pi.
<Alestan> nixjr i'm actually fighting the same issue right now on a server, where du shows far less space used than df.  run baobab as root and see what it says
<JeffCBR> Very sad, ubottu.
<usr13_> MACscr: du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<usr13_> MACscr: ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<MACscr> lol, it looks like /var/mail/root was the culprit. 8.2gb. wth
<zeleftikam> anybody have experience with command-line BOINC on Ubuntu? #boinc is absolutely no help (been trying to get help there for 3 days)
<Alestan> you have a cronjob?
<trevor> why does libreoffice 3.3 from the ppa look like win 95 when i have the default ambiance theme installed?
<JeffCBR> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nixjr> Alestan, i deselected all other devices in the preferences except the /, baobab is showing it as 93% full
<j3r1ch0> zele I use terminal and guake terminal for commands. guake = <3
<Alestan> and if you expand / do the numbers add up properly?  If so, I'd chase down your growing files with it.
<nixjr> Alestan, just realsied it can be sxpanded when i scan, runign scan now
<zeleftikam> JeffCBR≥ well i didn't know if it was appropriate to ask questions about software that runs on Ubuntu rather than Ubuntu itself here, so i thought i'd try to check before throwing something out that might be off topic...
<nixjr> nope they dont add up at all
<Alestan> what version of ubuntu?
<MACscr> Alestan: its probably the firewall script
<nixjr> 10.04
<Alestan> interesting, i'm having the problem with 8.04
<Alestan> zeleftikam people aren't likely to get mad at you for asking for specific application help, but you're also not extremely likely to get an answer, unless it is an application lots of people use.
<zeleftikam> right
<voidmage> any ideas why my internal hard drive is showing up in nautilus like it's an external hard drive, complete with eject icon?
<Alestan> MACscr what's probably the firewall script?
<Alestan> voidmage because it isn't the primary drive maybe?
<MACscr> my issue with the /var/mail/root being large
<zeleftikam> so anyway, I can't get a BOINC client on 10.10 command-line to get work from a project manager (bam.boincstats.com) it connects to it, but no work is given to the client
<Alestan> ah, that makes sense
<Alestan> the eject icon is actually just an unmount icon.
<auro> wait.
<usr13_> MACscr: You just need to delete your email
<auro> something makes sense?
<Polar_b_bear> I just followed the steps off the www.ubuntu.com for installing 10.10 server via usb, and I get an error straight up telling me "cannot find kernel vesa menu.c32". wtf have I done wrong?
<voidmage> Alestan: I have three hard drives, swapped a smaller one out for a larger one today. Before none of them showed up like that, now the new one does.
<MACscr> usr13_: of course. I need to figure out whats causing the problem in the first place though. Which im investigating now
<voidmage> OH
<voidmage> it's because the mountpoint is under $home
<nixjr> Alestan, heres a SS incase youre curious, note the "used: 67.9 GB" and the total / size "8.6 GB" http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/2830/baobab.jpg
<voidmage> that's stupid
<Alestan> nixjr do you have postgres installed by any chance?
<usr13_> MACscr: Read some of the last emails and see...
<ghm33> not sure if this is a pidgin question: i wanna stop those upper right corner messages whenever a contact logs in their IM. how?
<MACscr> usr13_: yeah, i know that. I wasnt asking for help on that. Was just explaining why i was looking for the commands to find out the total storage of the parent directories in /. Which i figured out. Thanks though
<usr13_> MACscr: But if this is a Ubuntu system, why do you have /var/mail/root ?
<greppy> ghm33: not sure of the exact spot, I'm not on my desktop atm, but it should be a setting in pidgin preferences.
<ghm33> greppy: tried everything really. even in preferences > broadcast preferences, cant find the freaking thing
<nixjr> Alestan, forgive my very newbish comments, i dont belive i have it installed but according to synaptic i do have somehting called libpq5
<greppy> ghm33: doh, sorry, I can't double check it right now :(
<Alestan> nope, not the same, I'm just looking a bit to see if there is something in common between your system and mine, since we both have mysteriously vanishing disk space.
<ghm33> sok
<usr13_> MACscr: To my way of thinking, /var/mail/root should not even exist on a Ubuntu system.  Right?
<dimmortal> ghm33: libnotifypopups plugin
<nixjr> Alestan, its gone down about 50mb since i started talking to you lol
<Alestan> Yup, I've lost 20.
<ghm33> ok
<Alestan> I think if you grab the mail processing packages from the debian repositories it might create /var/mail/.
<Alestan> shrike: 'If you delete a file, you don't actually get the space back until all the programs using it close it...'
<ghm33> i unchecked it. thank you! dimmortal
<dimmortal> np :)
<Alestan> anyone know how to check space used by open files?
<ylmf> hello
<amh345> hi guys. my wireless keeps disconnecting and i cant figure out why.  ubuntu server 10.10.  i also just installed ubuntu-desktop as i read this sometimes helps.... no dice :(
<usr13_> Alestan: Open files?
<Alestan> if you open a file for editing, and then delete it from the disk without closing it, you don't get the space back until your editor closes.
<amh345> it's perpetually connecting and disconnecting..  and moving very very slow.
<Alestan> I am wondering if that has something to do with it.
<Alestan> nixjr you might try rebooting and see what the disk space used says
<nixjr> Alestan, how long has your system been up? i ask because i wonder if that mysterious figure of 128tb for /proc is related, my system has been up 28 days
<voidmage> there we go, moved the mount point to /mnt instead of under $HOME
<voidmage> much better, and won't accidentally unmount it
<amh345> anyone?
<Alestan> mine's been up 2 days, but it is a data intensive psql server (handles several gigs a day)
<semaj> hello everyone
<saini> X11/xlib.h not found problem
<Alestan> I'm running a program for ext3 filesystems to clear up files that are using more blocks than needed to see if that helps
<heron_Marked> amh345, what's your setup?
<Alestan> when that finishes I'll reboot.
<amh345> heron_Marked: 10.10 server.  just installed ubuntu-dekstop hoping it would help. same result as terminal though.   connections are made and dropped. huge packet loss.  what else.  wpa2.. ive got wpa_supplicant configured... although im not sure it's totally correct.
<semaj> anyone know how to enter a secure (work) network to check e-mail from home?
<saini> X11/Xutil not found
<ugmg> hi , i have slow internet , can i update my Userver offline by downloading all the package
<amh345> heron_Marked: also, it's a sony vaio laptop.  i had this working perfectly the otherday.. then i did a reformat and havent been able to get it working since.
<heron_Marked> amh345, did you check to ensure your wireless card is on the list of compatible cards.
<ugmg> any suggestion  !!!!!!
<nixjr> Alestan, i hate resorting to a restart >.<
<amh345> heron_Marked: i havent checked. but it does work.
<amit> my file manager is not opening?
<saini> X11/Xlib.h not found problem
<semaj> umug: have you restarted the router?
<amit> how to recover this problem?
<Alestan> what filesystem are you using?
<amit> nautilius
<usr13_> amit run it from terminal
<heron_Marked> amh345, are you sure it's your card?  How's the access point?
<ugmg> can i do offline update to my ubuntu server by downloading update cd or all the package without apt-get update used
<usr13_> amit run it from terminal and see what it says.
<amit> don't understood run from terminal?
<amh345> heron_Marked: iwconfig shows the macaddress for the router.
<heron_Marked> amh345, you can try shutting down your networking card and booting it back up again "/etc/init.d/networking stop | start" and "/etc/init.d/wicd start | stop
<usr13_> ugmg: You are still going to have to download a lot of files either way so I don't see how you would save any time.
<amh345> heron_Marked: link quality is only 47/70.. but that shouldnt make this kind of diference
<Alestan> nixjr if you're running an ext4 filesystem you might try a defrag, if you're running ext3 i've got a shake program you could try
<usr13_> amit: Open a terminal and type   nautilus  and hit enter.
<Alestan> i'm running it now and it is failing to access all sorts of files,
<nixjr> Alestan, i didnt think modern filesystems needed defragging
<usr13_> Alestan: defrag?
<nixjr> i must say ive nevre done it
<ugmg> usr13_, i wont to do that because i have a proble with apt-get-update aptitude update they give strange error like i can't fetching from us.archiv....... or old index file
<semaj> amit: go to accessories and then terminal. Enter the command nautilus
<amit> usr13: oh u meant thi ok this says
<amh345> heron_Marked: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop returned the following.. "postconf: fatal: .etc.postfix/main.cfg no suck file dir along with RTNETLINK answers :No such process and SIODELRT :no such process
<amit> usr13:error while sending meaasge
<ugmg> usr13_, when i run apt,aptitude give that error
<mickster04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13_> ugmg: I think aptitude has been deprecated
<amit> usr13:message directory didn't recive reply
<Alestan> usr13_ normally they don't, but once in a while things can go amiss.
<mickster04> hey guys, i think installing vlc gives me this error 403 http://paste.ubuntu.com/571574/
<Alestan> I believe ext4 has defrag support.
<mickster04> i dunno why it's forbidden tho:/
<ugmg> usr13_, let me paste the error  wait sec
<heron_Marked> amh345, can you try "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<amit> ????
<usr13_> Alestan: But those things, (if there are any), get taken care of when rebooting.  I don't think there is a "defrag" application.  There's fsck  but no defrag.  (or not that I know of anyway).
<nixjr> im not sure howto defrag but i did just try fsck, but ti wanred me to close the program since my / is mounted
<mickster04> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Alestan> e4defrag is a program that can do it.
<usr13_> mickster04: Thank you.
<mickster04> why bother defraggin ext4?
<amh345> heron_Marked: /restart/ gave the same errors as before.. but also adding ssh stop/waiting and ssh start/running, process 6029    then ssh/stop/start shows again with process 6114    and wireless is still dropping in and out.
<usr13_> !e4defrag
<heron_Marked> amh345, you're getting an error.  I don't know what that means.  A similar problem had the solution to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix" and that apparently fixed it.  You want to give that a try?
<Alestan> (you generally only need to defrag ext3/ext4 filesystems when they are 95% full or more.
<heron_Marked> amh345, I got that from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519519
<saini> X11/Xlib.h not found problem
<nixjr> im just following Alestan's lead, havnt heard any other suggestions yet
<Alestan> Heh, if someone else has a better suggestion, I'd love to hear it.
<mickster04> Alestan: why defrag the ext4?
<usr13_> Alestan: Not sure where you got this defrag info but when a system is full, it would be sure enough out of the question.  Something like that would have needed to be done way before that happens.
<amh345> heron_Marked: same error re: postfix.    i tihnk im jsut going to reinstall this thing. this is too much.  but i have a question.  is there a way i can backup the pkgs i've downloaded so i dont have to download them again?  wpa_supplicant  and ubuntu-desktop are what i'd like to throw on a key
<usr13_> Alestan: What you need to do is free up disk space. Right?
<Alestan> The problem is that both nixjr and I each have a computer that is losing disk space into the never-never.
<Alestan> baobab and du for me claim that the 30 GB disk has 19 gig used
<heron_Marked> amh345, I don't know of something direct.  Someone mentioned a program called "Remaster" or similar earlier, but I don't know if that would do it or not.
<Alestan> baobab and df both claim the disk is 99% full.
<Alestan> Where did the other 11 and a half gig go?
<usr13_> Alestan: You need to do some detective work.
<amit> no ans?
<Alestan> and the blocks free showed by df is going down semi steadily.
<nixjr> usr13_, the "used 67.9gb" and "8.6 gb" seem contradictory http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/2830/baobab.jpg
<usr13_> Alestan: sudo fdisk -l ; du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<heron_Marked>  
<usr13_> ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<Alestan> I have been doing some detective work, the latest bit being running a defrag, which promptly said it couldn't access a whole long list of files.
<usr13_> Alestan: What type of filesystem?  vfat or what?
<hemu_> help needed, having issues with installation
<Alestan> ext3
<nixjr> ext4 here
<jeffmr> need a little help
<mickster04> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amit> hemu?
<Alestan> home is 170 MiB boot 35, lib 286, user 1.69 gig and var 16.8 gig.
<hemu_> amit can help me?
<jeffmr> I installed an ubuntu distro and am stuck with a grub prompt
<Alestan> total comes to ~19 gig
<jeffmr> anyone know how to boot from here?
<Alestan> still missing 10+ gig
<jeffmr> boot doesn't work and kernel isn't a command
<amit> hemu: just ask if anyone know u will be helped
<Alestan> nixjr's baobab output is available here: http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/2830/baobab.jpg
<mickster04> jeffmr: did you check the md5 hash of the ISO you downloaded, mayb it was duff?
<jeffmr> its a new distro and it crashed the first time I ran it
<jeffmr> but I think the disk is ok
<mickster04> hey, I can't install vlc, I get a 403 forbidden on one package, paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/571574/
<Alestan> note the difference between the size listed for / and the used GiB under total filesystem capacity.
<mickster04> anybody no of why this might even have happened?!
<hemu_> I cant install ubuntu on laptop
<mickster04> hemu_: well try using a disk?
<jeffmr> its bodhi linux
<amit> hemu: plz elobrate ur question
<mickster04> jeffmr: try the md5 hash and check, and what is it?
<heron_Marked> jeffmr, I had a similar problem earlier.  I found that the MD5 hashsum was off and the ISO I downloaded was missing files.  I re-downloaded, verified the MD5 was good and then reinstalled and it worked perfectly.
<jeffmr> how do I check the hash?
<hemu_> amit, i just get ubuntu screen after that screen goes off .. i guess its display problem
<mickster04> !md5 | jeffmr
<Macstheyjustsuck> Is there any way I can set an alarm to go off (even when my computer is asleep and at the login screen because of it) that would play my music at 5 AM?
<ubottu> jeffmr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13_> Alestan:  I think that something like 5% is reserved to keep us from completely running out.
<jeffmr> ok
<amit> hemu: which model u r using
<hemu_> amit: am using Sony Vaio VPCCW15FG
<Alestan> Yes, but not 30%...
<hemu_> mickster04 yes i am using disk
<mickster04> !details | hemu_
<ubottu> hemu_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mickster04> hemu_: are you sure the disk is good?
<jeffmr> md5sum command not found
<hemu_> mickster04 yes, i have install ubuntu on desktop with same disk
<jeffmr> I'm not sure if it matters but this is bodhi based on ubuntu
<Alestan> It should have ~1.5 gig reserved for emergency.
<mickster04> jeffmr: well maybe there is a bidhi forum/channel?
<mickster04> jeffmr: sudo apt-get install md5sum
<jeffmr> I went there
<jeffmr> everyone's asleep
<amh345> have you guys ever used rightscale.com?
<ugmg> usr13_, http://i54.tinypic.com/vyuyhl.png
<jeffmr> I'm on mac os x
<jeffmr> there isn't apt-get
<mickster04> jeffmr: well there are instructions on how to md5 in mac i thikn
<jeffmr> I'll look right
<hemu_> I have a problem with installing ubuntu 10.10. When I am trying to install Unbuntu 10.10 screen goes off.
<amit> hemu:CTRL+ALT+F1  try this and tell what next
<mickster04> jeffmr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM on Mac OS X and next time, actually read the help you are given....
<amit> hemu: tell does anything happen or not/
<jeffmr> piss off
<ugmg> usr13_
<ruijian> -_-
<klaster1> kifjf
<jeffmr> you fuckin read it
<mickster04> jeffmr: if you are gonna get lazy about reading the help you are given then we might just get lazy giving you help
<amit> hemu; also  check everything's ok in your xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<nixjr> Alestan, ill give that reboot a try
<Alestan> if it works let me know.
<mickster04> jeffmr: i did, it gives you THREE different ways to md5sum on mac
<ugmg>  ruijian u also http://i54.tinypic.com/vyuyhl.png
<mickster04> jeffmr: if you wanna get cocky go solve your own problems
<jeffmr> theres a lot of text scrolling here
<jeffmr> my highlight isn't easy to read
<jeffmr> and there are better ways of saying it
<ugmg> all invie to see this error http://i54.tinypic.com/vyuyhl.png
<jeffmr> people make mistakes so don't talk down to them when you know they are trying
<ugmg> " invite "
<mickster04> jeffmr: well maybe you should actually try and get your problem solved when you are given the clearrest instructions possible
<ikonia> jeffmr: control the language please.
<JeffCBR> No one is talking down to you, jeffmr.
<hemu_> amit i am new with linux
<ikonia> jeffmr: what's the issue you're seeing ?
<jeffmr> the language is english there isn't any abuse there, I'm correcting other abuse
<mickster04> jeffmr: and clearly you aren't trying otherwise you wouldn't have asked that ridiculous question about the command not being there
<ikonia> jeffmr: please don't swear in the channel, is that clear enough ?
<usr13_> ugmg: Do you have a network problem?
<ikonia> jeffmr: now, what's the ubuntu issue you're having ?
<jeffmr> when have I sworn
<jeffmr> you can read right?
<amit> hemu: go to http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/ubuntu-loads-then-goes-to-blank-screen-bahhh-107839.html
<ikonia> jeffmr: <quote> 07:58 < jeffmr> you fuckin read it
<jeffmr> that was a long time ago
<hemu_> amit ok thanx, i will check with that
<jeffmr> I got a reprimand for that and haven't since
<redhot> aw....
<ikonia> jeffmr: now please don't do it again
<ikonia> jeffmr: 2 minutes ago, stop it now, and lets resolve the problem
<jeffmr> fuck off
<ikonia> jeffmr: what's the ubuntu issue you have ?
<ruijian> -_-;
<mickster04> -_-
<ikonia> ok guys, enough with the faces, lets return to Ubuntu support discussion please.
<mickster04> has anyone ever managed to resolve getting 403 errors when trying to install something, in my case it's vlc
<ikonia> mickster04: what repo are you trying to install it from ?
<mickster04> ikonia: default repo
<mickster04> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571574/
<JeffCBR> That guy gives Jeffs a bad name.
 * JeffCBR hides in the corner.
<mickster04> JeffCBR: unlucky
<ikonia> mickster04: ok, looks like that repo has a permissions problem
<usr13_> mickster04: 403 error from who or what?
<ikonia> mickster04: I'll report that to the ubuntu mirrors team
<ikonia> mickster04: very odd
<mickster04> usr13_: see my link
<mickster04> ikonia: so i can only wait :(
<bagjuioce> hallo
<scriptwarlock> good day everybody...
<mickster04> i was trying to watch a dvd but the default media player doesn
<mickster04> 't wanna play ball
<bagjuioce> iam need wireless halp
<ikonia> mickster04: you could change your repo to the other ones to see if it's repo wide, or if it's just that repo
<bagjuioce> for internet
<silverlightning> hi
<usr13_> mickster04: Did you try --fix-missing
<mickster04> ikonia: i have changed it to the main server, will see if that helps
<mickster04> usr13_: yeah i appended that to the update, upgrade and install calls i made
<manuscle> hi everyones!
<usr13_> mickster04: What command did you use?
<mickster04> manuscle: hello:D
<ikonia> mickster04: worth a try that way we know if it's just the nz repo or the whole network that's been populated with a file with the wrong permissions
<Macstheyjustsuck> Does Ubuntu have the equivalent of the volume mixer in Windows?
<bagjuioce> how i can instal intel wireless2200bg drivers ubuntu 10.1000
<mickster04> usr13_: sudo apt-get update (or upgrade) --fix-missing
<mickster04> usr13_: and i also did sudo apt=get install vlc --fix-missing
<scriptwarlock> Macstheyjustsuck, yes
<mickster04> Macstheyjustsuck: you mean EQ or just volume control
<Alestan> Macstheyjustsuck yes, several.  I use alsamixer which is a command line one,
<manuscle> excuse my english ;-)
<coraxx> hey all.  Here is a very specific question (hope you like those) ... when using 'sed' to replace text with some other text in a text-stream, how does one replace a text with nothing (not a space, just nothing) ?
<silverlightning> macstheyjustsuck, yes, not exactly the same but there are packages for mixers
<rww> coraxx: sed 's/magic//'
<Macstheyjustsuck> MichealH: I don't know what EQ is, but I want to be able to lower the volume in some programs while maintaining the volume in others.
<usr13_> mickster04: Yes, the error is from the server itself "You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_amd64.deb on this server"
<manuscle> i have a small problem since i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<mickster04> Macstheyjustsuck: definitely
<Macstheyjustsuck> mickster04: How do I do that?
<usr13_> mickster04: So, not much we can do about that...
<mickster04> usr13_: ok just reloading now for main server
<Macstheyjustsuck> Oh wow nevermind
<mickster04> Macstheyjustsuck: there is a vloume icon in the top panel, like a speaker with waves coming off it
<Macstheyjustsuck> Sound preferences
<Macstheyjustsuck> Sorry guys
<usr13_> mickster04: What is it that you are doing?
<mickster04> Macstheyjustsuck: yeah
<bagjuioce> how i can instal intel wireless2200bg drivers ubuntu 10.10??
<coraxx> rww: lol, of course...thank you :-D
<Macstheyjustsuck> I'm a 'tard
<FloodBot2> Macstheyjustsuck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silverlightning> you have approved all license agreements and restricted packages?
<steven__> FM 2011 on ubuntu ?
<silverlightning> mickster04 i Mean
<mickster04> usr13_: i changed the repos from the NZ ones to the Main ones need to reload everything in synaptics :D
<mickster04> Macstheyjustsuck: indeed all good :D
<heyboy> How do I see which bookmarks are stored in my UbuntuOne account?
<bagjuioce> how i can instal intel wireless2200bg drivers ubuntu 10.10??
<Madpilot> Macstheyjustsuck, the Sound Prefs stuff is persistent, too. Tweak an apps sound and next time you start it the prefs should still be there.
<scriptwarlock> Macstheyjustsuck, you can use the alsamixer to lower some and adjust some try it in the terminal
<mickster04> heyboy: #ubuntuone i think
<manuscle> when i shutdom the computer, the lines like "stopping apache OK, stopping Bind OK" etc.... appears strangely
<g_prakash> static inline int interlocked_xchg_add( int *dest, int incr )
<g_prakash> {
<g_prakash>     int ret;
<g_prakash>     __asm__ __volatile__( "lock; xaddl %0,(%1)"                          : "=r" (ret) : "r" (dest), "0" (incr) : "memory" );    return ret;}   what is the task of this function?
<Madpilot> scriptwarlock, there's a GUI in Sound Prefs these days
<FloodBot2> g_prakash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manuscle> one over the other
<saini> X11/xlib.h not found problem
<Lasse1> hey guys
<kurrent> oh hai guys
<mickster04> Lasse1: hullo:D
<Lasse1> i having problems with space on my disk
<mickster04> kurrent: ditto
<silverlightning> I am searching for something on booting trouble, I boot up into a white screen?
<Lasse1> do u know any disk-cleaner/ command for cleanin disk???
<mickster04> Lasse1: deleete some stuff :p
<bagjuioce> can anyone help me with my wireless card?!
<scriptwarlock> Madpilot, yes we know but alsamixer does more than the gui...
<Alestan> heh, i use alsamixer because it lets me mute sound before I login, to avoid the login crap when I'm in class.
<g_prakash> static inline int interlocked_xchg_add( int *dest, int incr )
<g_prakash> {
<g_prakash>     int ret;
<g_prakash>     __asm__ __volatile__( "lock; xaddl %0,(%1)"    : "=r" (ret) : "r" (dest), "0" (incr) : "memory" );    return ret;}        what is the task of this function
<FloodBot2> g_prakash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nixjr> Alestan, hey, positive news, after reboot i miraculously have 60gb extra free
<mickster04> !paste | g_prakash:
<ubottu> g_prakash:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lasse1> bagjuioce: go to system, then administration and then additional drivers
<bagjuioce> how do you install the drivers for the intel wireless 2200bg card?
<bagjuioce> i tried but it doesnt work
<bagjuioce> nothing shows up
<Lasse1> what computer do u have?
<JeffCBR> g_prakash: Try #c, maybe?
<bagjuioce> compaq nw8240
<powerman-asdf> hi. is it possible to dynamically change screen resolution (to lower one), using xrandr or something else, in such a way, to be able to scroll viewport using mouse? I did that some years ago using Virtual/ViewPort in xorg.conf and switching modes using Ctrl-Alt-+. The question is, is it possible to do same now dynamically, without editing xorg.conf?
<bagjuioce> laptop!~
<bagjuioce> fuckin piece of shiate
<ikonia> bagjuioce: controll the language
<silverlightning> hei Skaperen
<scriptwarlock> awtz here we go again
<JeffCBR> ikonia: Busy tonight!
<ikonia> bagjuioce: we can try to help, but please try to be polite/non-offensive words
<bagjuioce> ya sorry bout that
<arihfilho> oi
<gaelfx> smplayer is driving me nuts with choppy playback! anyone know what to do about it?
<silverlightning> anyone who ever has booted up to a white screen?
<mickster04> ikonia: i think it may have been the NZ repos, i used synaptics to install it this time though i doubt that would make a difference
<Lasse1> bagjuioce:http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=462858&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=462857&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=181#11395
<arihfilho> oi
<ikonia> mickster04: that's great, I'll report it to the mirrors team,
<arihfilho> oi
<nixjr> arihfilho, ask away
<mickster04> bagjuioce: have you done an md5hash on the iso you burned?
<ikonia> mickster04: thanks for checking
<arihfilho> oi
<nixjr> arihfilho, aussie aussie aussie?
<bagjuioce> i dont think so
<silverlightning> join ##linux
<bagjuioce> i just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.10
<arihfilho> portugues?
<ikonia> silverlightning: don't forget the /join not join
<JeffCBR> silverlightning: You, first. :P
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Madpilot> arihfilho, ^
<steven__> falar portugues meo
<mickster04> !en
<silverlightning> thanks ikonia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<arihfilho> oi aquem me diz como funciona esse chat
<zap0> where do i find what port  apache2  is using for incoming connections?
<mickster04> zap0: port 80 by default
<JeffCBR> Approximately howm uch diskspace would be required to add xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop?
<usr13_> mickster04: apt-get update  #Should resynchronize the package index files from their sources
<mickster04> usr13_: yeah it didn't
<saini> X11/Xlib problem
<ikonia> JeffCBR: a good question, I think the desktop package takes up abot 800 meg each roughly, smaller for xubuntu
<usr13_> mickster04: Yes, the error is from the server itself "You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_amd64.deb on this server"netstat -pantu
<usr13_> zap0: netstat -pantu
<coraxx> rww: ok then... here is another tiny challenge ... everything seems to work ..except there a a couple of places in the document where the string is not replaced ... I'm assuming its in all instances where the string occur more than one time in one line ...and only one replaced is done per line ...by default....<--- if that's true...how do I make it take all replacement into account ?
<usr13_> mickster04: Sorry, accidentally sent that last line
<usr13_> zap0: But by default it should be listening on 80
<usr13_> zap0: Why are you asking?  What problem are you having?
<mickster04> uatis ok :D
<Lasse1> can u help me mount a iso file? location downloads name of file enterprise2007
<mickster04> usr13_: tis ok*
<zap0> figure that out; onto next problem.  thanks.
<ndxtg> hi guys! what is the latest version of Ubuntu that uses grub instead of grub2?  thanks
<mickster04> Lasse1: double click it mayb?
<coraxx> Lasse1: who are you asking ?
<Lasse1> all :D
<mickster04> ndxtg: you can uninstall grub23 and install grub
<mickster04> grub2*
<ndxtg> mickster04: oh really? that's great, thank you :D
<mickster04> ndxtg: investigate it
<coraxx> Lasse1: OIC :-) ...well there is a tool called gmountiso which is good for that ...simply create a folder where you want the .iso file mounted...and use gmountiso, to mount it on that location.
<Lasse1> coraxx: i wont to do it trough terminal
<scriptwarlock> Lasse1, theres is what we call archive mounter in ubuntu if you right click the iso file
<Lasse1> coraxx: do u know how to do his??
<Alestan> nixjr okay, I'd try running a fsck read only and see what it finds for filesystem errors
<silverlightning> so nobody every had trouble with booting up to a white screen ?
<coraxx> Lasse1: yes  .... mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk   ... you may have to provide the format for the iso file
<Alestan> I just got to running that and it found lots of missing empty space.
<mickster04> ndxtg: not sure why'd you want to tho:/
<coraxx> Lasse1: where '/mnt/disk' is your folder, where your pointing point is ...and 'disk1.iso' is your iso-file.
<ikonia> silverlightning: what video card do you have ?
<ndxtg> mickster04: I'm gonna build a commercial software system based on ubuntu and I just like to reduce the unnecessary stuffs to make sure everything is fine
<silverlightning> ikonia, the bad one
<coraxx> Lasse1: *pointing= mounting point
<ikonia> silverlightning: which one ?
<Lasse1> coraxx: so disk is my mount point?
<silverlightning> ikonia, that is the vga controller?
<ikonia> silverlightning: it's a VGA controller yes
<mickster04> ndxtg: not sure using grub is a sensible choice concidering the whole support issues you will account soon
<ikonia> silverlightning: you must know what video card you have if you call it the bad one
<coraxx> Lasse1: '/mnt/disk' is an example of a mounting point ...you could also place it in the /media/ -folder ...commonly used in Ubuntu
<silverlightning> Radeon RC410 something
<silverlightning>  i am trying to find exact
<mickster04> ndxtg: considering*
<ikonia> silverlightning: ok, that's not helpful, however the fact that it is an ATI card does explain why you are seeing these problems
<zeleftikam> help: http://pastebin.com/wjBEURp3
<ikonia> silverlightning: when you see the white screen, is that on an system that's already installed or when running from the livecd ?
<nixjr> Alestan, i cant because its / and its mounted
<ndxtg> mickster04: oh... im familiar with grub and no idea/no time to learn grub2 so... just try to utilise everything :)
<silverlightning> ikonia, fully installed system lubuntu
<ikonia> zeleftikam: your system has been mounted read only, reboot and see if it fsck's it and mounts it read/write
<Lasse1> coraxx: so example, mount -o loop enterprise2007.iso /mnt/media/?
<pawel__> hello
<zeleftikam> ikonia≥ it's a rackspace slice
<ikonia> silverlightning: you may need to try to force it to use the low quality "vesa" Xorg video drivers
<mickster04> ndxtg: that is a fair arguement
<silverlightning> I have tried to load all ATI drivers I can find,
<zeleftikam> ikonia≥ i tried rebooting
<k4g6> sup
<Alestan> That's why I suggested read only.
<silverlightning> I see
<ikonia> zeleftikam: can you show me the output of "uname -" please on that machine
<zeleftikam> ikonia≥ uname: extra operand `-'
<ikonia> zeleftikam: uname -a  (sorry)
<silverlightning> ikonia, I have no idea what drivers and changes I have done
<zeleftikam> Linux development 2.6.35.4-rscloud #8 SMP Mon Sep 20 15:54:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Alestan> nixjr running it with -n will prevent it from making changes, so it won't break anything.
<ikonia> silverlightning: then I would suggest a clean install to go back to a normal known version
<silverlightning> I see
<Alestan> If it finds errors then you tell it to flag the filesystem as dirty and reboot.
<Alestan> (make a backup first)
<ikonia> zeleftikam: ok, so it's a modified version of ubuntu, you need to contact rackspace to ask them for support as they may have locked /var for a reason
<zeleftikam> ikonia≥ i mess around with /var/www/ all the time
<silverlightning> ikonia, it looks like the booting process is normal, except for the white screen
<ikonia> zeleftikam: it's "their" version of the distro so they will have to support it
<ikonia> zeleftikam: ok, it's their version of the distro, they will have to support it
<zeleftikam> and have used aptitude to install and remove things before
<zeleftikam> ok
<zeleftikam> D:
<coraxx> Lasse1: no ... Step 1:  Choose a folder where you want to create a subfolder, that will become your mounting-point (usualle EITHER a) /mnt/ or b)  /media/ ... Step 2: Create a subfolder in your selected folder .... Step 3: Mount the iso file to the full path of your newly created subfolder
<ikonia> silverlightning: that doesn't change what I've said
<Lasse1> coraxx: i dont understand sry
<coraxx> Lasse1: which step ?
<zeleftikam> ikonia≥ it doesn't even work if i login as root :/
<ikonia> zeleftikam: what part of "it's their distribution, they support it" am I not making clear ?
<Lasse1> coraxx: can u make the full command-line for me? my iso.file is in downloads, name enterprise2007
<amit> can ii use 64bit os as m using processor core2 duo
<amit> ?
<ikonia> amit: sure can
<amit> ikonia: plz explain how to is there is no problem
<coraxx> Lasse1: no :-) ...listen up ... Step 1: make a choice ...so you have to make a choice... either a or b ...let's start with that
<ikonia> amit: it's a 64bit cpu, so you can use a 64bit version of ubuntu
<amit> ikonia: core 2 duo is 64 bit
<amit> ?
<Lasse1> coraxx: where shall i make the subfolder? where i wont it?
<amit> ikonia: m using 32bit os now
<ndxtg> ...
<Lasse1> coraxx: want
<ikonia> amit: yes
<mickster04> amit: that's ok the bigger number is usually backward compatible
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Anyone know a way to add sound effects to cli??
<coraxx> Lasse1: you can make it wherever you want ...however as a convention, usually mounting-points are created in either /mnt/  or  /media/
<darolu> amit: yes core 2 duo is 64-bit, read wikipedia article if you like; you can run both 32-bit or 64-bit OS, 64-bit would take full advante of your hardware.
<amit> thanx all
<gaelfx> kinky
<zeleftikam> ikonia≥ i know you don't care and would rather be an asshole than help but here is what it says on the console: http://pastebin.com/8xhjeZCw
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I would think it would be adding a variable
<Lasse1> coraxx: now i have maked a subfolder at home/media
<amit> can i use both 32 bit and 64 bit os in dual boot
<amit> ?
<Raj007> Why would you want to do that amit?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit: i don't see why not...if your hardware supports it
<nixjr> amit, i believe so, in dual boot they wont know about each other
<Raj007> question - What's the terminal command i can give to log out of my X session ?
<Raj007> Not CTRL-ALT-Backspace , i need to configure my cairo-dock
<ikonia> Raj007: you can't log out of your X session from the terminal, you can kill your whole xession though
<amit> as i want to rum redhat of 64bit with my ubuntu 32bit
<coraxx> Lasse1: ok ...unusual... but ok ... the you have an .iso file and a mounting-point ...so, now you mount....using the command line I gave you (replacing it with your info of course)
<darolu> amit: yes you can have a double head system with 32 and 64 bits
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit: if you did a dual boot, it you choose one of them, then the other one is just seen as a partition not being used.  sudo fdisk -l    will show the unused partition
<amit> daroula: thanx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *if
<amit> thanx
<ikonia> amit: running dual linux distribtuions with ubuntu using grub2 is not an easy task due to the way it works and conflicts with other distros' grubs
<Lasse1> Coraxx: can u make it for me?
<ikonia> amit: I would strongly advise you to keep both distros on seperate physical disks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit: ikonia is right...learn how to reinstall grub before trying this
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *grub 2
<Raj007> ikonia : Ok kill the session with a command? Which would be?
<coraxx> Lasse1: then you would need to send me the absolute path to your enterprise2007.iso file
<amit> thanx
<ikonia> Raj007: ps -ef | grep grep X then kill -11 the pid of the X session
<amit> can u plz give me some link where can i learn grub?
<nixjr> ikonia, im only a noob but would "init 3" log out X?
<ikonia> nixjr: no, not in ubuntu as X runs at run level 2
<nixjr> oh k sorry
<Lasse1> coraxx:home/lasse/downloads/enterprise2007.iso
<darolu> amit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<amit> thanx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: the easy way is sudo top or sudo killall X (and hit tab a couple of times)
<ikonia> Raj007: or you can stop the gdm process which will shut down X all together
<ikonia> nixjr: it would work on other systems, eg: redhat
<cast> what would stopping gdm do?
<Raj007> ikonia: argg that won't help. See i'm trying to configure cairo-dock. I removed all the panels and want to be able to "click" (runs a command) to logout
<darolu> amit: also search the ubuntu forums, there is a fantastic post there
<ikonia> Raj007: you can't do that
<amit> darolu:thanx
<ikonia> Raj007: the log out button is what that is for
<ikonia> Raj007: you just click the "log out" button and it will do that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cast: stopping gdm is a great way to generate a new Xorg.conf...well back in the old days
<amarin> hello i need help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cast: gdm should kill X
<Us3r_Unfriendly> too
<coraxx> Lasse1: sudo mount -o loop /home/lasse/Downloads/enterprise2007.iso /home/media
<ikonia> Us3r_Unfriendly: stopping gdm does not generate an xorg.conf
<amarin> somebody help me? I have problem with setting DNS to update ip.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ikonia: nope but in order to create it you have to kill gdm in order to kill X as well.  Other wise after killing X, gdm will restart X
<Raj007> ikonia: yeah but i don't have that button anymore - removed the panels. argg
<cast> Us3r_Unfriendly: sounds like a rather annoying bug!
<ikonia> amit: in what way
<ikonia> Raj007: ahhh, I see what you're saying now
<coraxx> Lasse1: you forgot to send an '/' at the begging of the path...I added that ...paths a case sensitive...you wrote 'downloads', but assuming you meant 'Downloads' (capital D)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cast: why are you trying to kill Gdm?
<darolu> amarin: just ask, if someone knows the answer, that one will answer
<Raj007> ikonia, I just want to go back to the login screen (GDM)
<ikonia> Us3r_Unfriendly: see what you where suggesting
<Raj007> so killall X will be good to log out ?
<amit> ikonia:thanx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007:
<cast> Us3r_Unfriendly: i'm not, i don't have gdm installed on any of my systems :)
<amarin> ok hold up
<Raj007> Going to give it a try.
<darolu> Raj007: you can always reboot from a terminal or enable the control+alt+backspace to restart X
<amarin> how do i make ubuntu clean my temp thats not my question but
<ardchoille> Raj007: If  you're wanting a command to logout, look at man gnome-session-save
<nixjr> upon running update manager i see a large number fo the updates are under a section titled "Other Updates(LP-PPA-lucid-bleed)" what does that mean?
<amarin> oh
<Raj007> ok cool thanks archoille
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cast: sorry i miss understood
<amarin> HOW DO I UNMOUNT MY DRIVE THAT UBUNTU IS ON THEN CLEAN BAD SECTORS OFF THAT DRIVE WITHOUT ROOT
<darolu> nixjr: means you have non-critical upgrades ready
<amarin> WE'LL I MEAN BLOCK BAD SECTORS
<mickster04> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amarin> that is my first question.
<cast> amarin: unless you can get root, you won't be able to do much at all likely
<amarin> shit
<amarin> root takes ages to download
<darolu> amarin: chroot
<cast> you could boot off a live cd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: killing gdm will too bring you to a gnome log in screen.  I don't think this is a proper way of achieve the task
<amarin> oh yup
<cast> and thus have root :>
<amarin> i have a live server cd
<amarin> then what do i do.
<amarin> i can get root off my server cd
<amarin> it has a option to fix an install with root
<nixjr> darolu, more specifically, what does the "LP-PPA-lucid-bleed" part mean?
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly, Yeah i want exactly that.
<amarin> so
<amarin> i dont know how to use root
<FloodBot2> amarin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amarin> is there a bunch of simple commands
<amit> darolu: should i firstly  Upgrading to GRUB 2 from GRUB
<amarin> how do i use that?
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly, out of my current session, back to login screen, like what the logout button in panel emulates.
<ardchoille> !sudo | amarin
<ubottu> amarin: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: do what the other guy suggested...it's more proper
<darolu> nixjr: that's a repo you added, PPA are personal repositories
<amarin> so
<darolu> amit: if you are using Ubuntu 9.10 or newer you already have Grub2
<Lasse1> coraxx: it doesnt work
<amarin> i can unmount  with sudo
<amarin> ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: yes
<amarin> and fix bad sectors?
<amarin> ok
<amarin> thanks mate
<nowarninglabel> Is there any troubleshooting guide for figuring out why display_errors won't turn off? I'm running 10.04 and PHP5, and have set the php.ini values, restarted Apache, and then tried a dozen other things, but errors are still being displayed
<FloodBot2> amarin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coraxx> Lasse1: is enterprise2007.iso correct ...or is does it contains uppercase letters as well ?
<ardchoille> Raj007: gnome-session-save --logout-dialog
<Us3r_Unfriendly> who's a cli guy here???
<amarin> ok
 * cast sits, at the CLI most of the time
<amarin> so my question is now. How do i use sudo to check for bad sectors once i unmount the drive?
<Alestan> heh, cli is so much faster than the gui...
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cast: you know a variable for sound effects in bash??
<amarin> ok ubottu sorry mate
<amit> darolu: m using 10.10 and i checked my grub version  it says grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<cast> Us3r_Unfriendly: as in the terminal bell?
<Raj007> Hah what do you know "gnome-session-save --logout" woot.
<Alestan> unmount the drive then sudo fsck --help,
<Raj007> thanks to whoever suggested reading the man page for that.
<Alestan> that will spit out the detailed instructions.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cast: no, like say for example Die Hard 4 or any hacker movie
<ikonia> Raj007: great find, I've made a note of that too
<maxagaz> does someone know how to convert this command "vlc http://mylogin:mypasswd@myip:myport/nphMotionJpeg?Resolution=320x240&Quality=Standard" into a vlc/vlm script ?
<amarin>  sudo unmount -a? will that unmount the drive that linux is installed onto?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cast: i'm good with cli, but haven't ever got my machine to sound like the ones in the movies
<ndxtg> Lasse1: http://codepad.org/WXy2y21E type 3 steps into command line, please make sure your iso file is correct as in the path
<darolu> amit: yes you have Grub2, what they mean is, if you install other Linux distro Grub2 may not work properly as not all distros use Grub2; I -suppose- you shouldn't have any problem at all with two Ubuntu versions (32bit and 64bit)
<Alestan> I would specify the drive in question
<ikonia> darolu: mp. that's not what I mean
<cast> ...no? didn't know bash did sound beyond a bell, i suppose you could get it to via cunning PS* variables and the like calling external programs
<Alestan> it should be something like /dev/sdb1 or /media/hd2 or something that way.
<Alestan> so umount /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> amit: it's complex to explain, but two distros' cannot share the same grub2 config due to how ubuntu has designed it's config,
<darolu> ikonia: OK, sorry maybe you want to explain aming your point
<ikonia> amit: so there will always be a fight
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: you can't unmount the partition your running from
<Raj007> ok this leads to another problem of mine. I don't mind if you guys don't know. I deleted all my panels, but when i log back in both panels reappear (and i delete it everytime i log in). Anyway to stop that from happening?
<amit> darolu: can i install the second distro side by side
<ikonia> amit: this never used to be a problem with grub and a shared /boot, but now grub2 uses /etc on the host computer which the other host cannot access, it is a problem
<Alestan> (umount -a might unmount your /sys and other tmpfses
<Alestan> )
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: ok so how do i force fsck to FIX bad sectors at the next boot. Is that possible
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin:        sudo fdisk -l && sudo mount -l        will give you more info on your partitions.  sudo unmount /dev/sdf!       ! = the number of your partition
<arvind_khadri> amarin, bad sectors can't be fixed
<darolu> Us3r_Unfriendly: I guess you can try using a cli audio player?
<amit> should i install second one side by side or seperate?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darolu: no I have mplayer for that
<arvind_khadri> amit, you cant have two OS in one root FS.  You need to install it separately.
<darolu> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm now curious, what do you mean then? I may need to watch Die Hard 4 now :p
<IchGuckLive> Hi all im in trouble !! for some reaseon i lost this File ->/home/sammel/Videos/DVD_sammlung_Gcstar.gcs is there any chance to recover it ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darolu: no i'm trying to get more sound effects from a bash shell...like you would see in the movies.  I'm pretty sure I'd have to make a variable to achieve this
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: I can block them off though aye?
<_jesse_> !undelete | IchGuckLive
<ubottu> IchGuckLive: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<_jesse_> IchGuckLive: not likely, but you can try :)
<IchGuckLive> that sounds bad
<zap0> how do i set an IP from the command line?
<nixjr> when i run the package manager is downloads all the packages first, then bengins installing them, is it possible to have it installing the first one as soon as its downloaded, and continuing downlaoing the rest while the first installs?
<Alestan> IchGuckLive most important thing is make sure *nothing* writes to the partition before you try to recover the file
<amarin> check this out!!!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/571592/
<amarin> my drive is fux
<ardchoille> nixjr: no, the reason is some packages require other packages in order to functions (called dependencies)
<Alestan> so you can't even install an undelete program without hosing it.  Hopefully /home is on its own partition and you can unmount it, doing so now would be a good idea.
<Slart> nixjr: I've never seen any settings or switches for doing that.. not saying it's impossible though.. there might be some tricky way
<Alestan> Then go through the tutorials and see if you can recover it.
<amarin> im undeleting my hardrive
<nixjr> it just seemed more efficent to install one rather then sitting and waiting for the other downloads to complete, i didnt htink abotu those dependencies things though
<Alestan> nixjr if you download them by hand, you can sudo dpkg -i --force <package name> and it will install it.
<Alestan> But it won't work until the dependencies are installed, and can easily break all sorts of stuff.
<amarin> Disk /dev/dm-1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<IchGuckLive> Alestan: thanks
<amarin> what does that  mean
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: i haven't had a drive ever with bad sectors. Is this what your looking for:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pavKauR86o  ?
<ardchoille> nixjr: If package A requires packahe B to function, then package A cannot be normally installed until package B is installed first. And then package B might require package C.
<Alestan> certainly don't try to run package a until package b is installed,
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: dm-1 is a virtual machine partition, correct?
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Thanks mate it might just be
<Alestan> but I have used that method to force downgrades before.
<IchGuckLive> i will stop recovering and move to the backup 100 movies back
<amarin> is it? i wasnt sure. that doesn't matter then aye? I have no virtual machines
<nixjr> ardchoille, it usualy only takes <10mins to download them all anywya, so i guess it wouldnt save a whole lot of time
<JeffCBR> Something has turned off my function keys!
<amarin> no
<amarin> its not the video I want
<ardchoille> nixjr: Right, and if you try to get around the dependency requirements, you could end up in what is known as "dependency hell", and is not a fun place to be
<Alestan> I had 2 packages that depended on each other that I needed to downgrade and I couldn't get it to work one at a time, so I did the dpkg -i the first one, which reported as being broken, then the second which fixed both.
<amarin> us3r_Unfriendly. I cant unmount the filesystem from this program
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: i've seen in a virtual machine display /dev/dm as partitions inside a virtual environment, that's why i ask
<amarin> what does that mean
<Alestan> (a good place to backup the systems first)
<gaelfx> 6 megs a 200 bytes a second, quick, someone do the math!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: what exactly is the problem your experiencing?  That way i can better help you.  I'm not quite sure what the problem is exactly
<Alestan> gaelfx sounds like you've got high speed internet there, well, faster than mine anyway :)
<nixjr> gaelfx, 8.7h i believe
 * Alestan has successfully managed to browse the internet pulling a whopping 70 bytes/second thank you lynx
<Raj007> gaelfx: your modem must be on flames right now.
<gaelfx> Alestan: ppas are always too slow for my impatience :S
<amarin> us3r_Unfriendly: can you please read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/571592/ how do I unmount and use fsck to check for bad sectors using sudo
<nixjr> gaelfx, funny you shoudl mentioning thta, im using a ppa for the first time ever just now, its going at about 15kbs ... 45mins remaining
<gaelfx> yeah, well, in China it's slower. pretty sure they don't have a mirror here
<Alestan> anyway, time for me to go to bed, got a 3 hour lab in 7 hours.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I only backup my music lol...    find ~/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp -v "{}" /mnt/BACKUPDRIVE/Music ";"        that's how I back up
<nixjr> gaelfx, theres usualy a Taiwanese mirror for things, kinda close
<gaelfx> nixjr: and just as firewalled, if not more
<greppy> Us3r_Unfriendly: ever thought of using rsync instead?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> greppy: nope
<amarin> wtf? amarin@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmount /dev/sda1
<amarin> sudo: unmount: command not found
<amarin>  -What does this mean?????
<hkBst> amarin: it's umount
<greppy> amarin: umount, not unmount
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: use "umount"  not     "unmount"
<Tm_T> !ohmy | amarin
<ubottu> amarin: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<amarin> oh true thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: and are you running off of sda1?  It won't let you unmount if your already booted into it
<greppy> Us3r_Unfriendly: rsync will only copy files that are new/changed... cp -v will move everything again.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: sudo df -ah ~/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> greppy: true
<Us3r_Unfriendly> greppy: i'm old school.  i've been using find for a long time
<Lasse1> Hi guys !
<jhattara> has anyone used rsync in batch mode ?
<joe6> hello, when I reboot and go to the recovery mode, it says /sys and /proc are not found.
<qwebirc36385> hello
<joe6> Any suggestions on how I can get past that error message?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> greppy: and also there are more updated files i want over the old, and i do understand rsync can achieve this, but i'm acustomed to find
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571593/
<amarin> Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: are you running off a live cd on usb??
<amarin> thats what happen when I try to check for errors
<amarin> no
<amarin> running of ubuntu linux server
<amarin> you should connect to my computer
<gaelfx> !enter > amarin
<ubottu> amarin, please see my private message
<amarin> whats gaelfx
<auro1> This is probably really stupid, but is theree a simple way to make ubuntu use a lot of ram
<auro1> without opening gimp 600 times?
<amarin> wheres private messages
<Us3r_Unfriendly> auro1: i'm lost on your question.  what do you mean?
<auro1> Us3r_Unfriendly: I want to use up alot of ram
<gaelfx> auro1: try playing a few 1080p videos with vlc
<amarin> us3r_Unfriendly: im running off ubuntu server lin
<amarin> 10.10
<auro1> good idea.
<DJones> amarin: You should see another tab in your IRC client open which will be a private message from ubottu
<auro1> :)
<auro1> Where do i get 1080p video from?
<Lasse1> ndxtg: it doesnt work!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: more info please.  are you on machine with server installed on it, not in a virtual machine correct??
<amarin> so
<gaelfx> auro1: er, gosh, I'd imagine there are a few places you can get em, depends what you're into
<amarin> yes im not in a virtual machine
<auro1> haha... birds? :D
<auro1> anything.
<auro1> :p
<amarin> im on a machine with 10.10 server.
<ddarky> auro1: Run a loop script that will execute gimp instead of doing it manually, I guess.
<auro1> you suggesting torrenting something random?
<amarin> how do i print out my specs
<amarin> of the machine
<ddarky> amarin: i like hardinfo.
<greppy> Us3r_Unfriendly: *nod* just a suggestion.  I end up using rsync because it takes way less time for lots of files :)
<amarin> hardinfo?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> greppy: thanks
<amarin> ok
<amarin> installing hardinfo.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: so your running a server with no X running and your trying to repair bad blocks on the drive, correct?
<amarin> correct. by X you mean gnome? im in gnome.
<doodie> how to install older version of wine?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: by X, i mean Xserver...your gui to your os
<ddarky> amarin: If you're in Gnome, Gnome is in X, so you're in Gnome in X. :)
<ddarky> s/in/on
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: i mean if X isn't running you'd see a tty screen (a completely black screen with a command line)
<amarin> yup im in gnome
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: well i wouldn't say tty but just a command line
<gaelfx> I'm scared, this actually is looking like it'll take 8 hours :/
<help--me> .
<ddarky> more likely a command prompt. :)
<amarin> ok hit this us3r_Unfriendly and co http://paste.ubuntu.com/571596/
<help--me> hello
<gaelfx> hi
<amarin> us3r_Unfriendly: what is tty? what do you mean
<amarin> i like tty is that when you push ctrl f7 or something
<amarin> ctrl alt
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: type this in a terminal:      lsb_release -a
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: are you sure your running a server?
<help--me> How can I change default editor without root permissions?
<help--me> I want to change it for my user
<amarin> us3r_Unfriendly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571598/
<help--me> !
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: No im not running a server.
<KSHawkEye> Hello, I have several packages compiled and installed to a prefix. I need to remove one of the packages, but since I installed them to a prefix (not /local) I'm wondering if there is any way to do this easy. I wish there was some way so that apt-get could find the packages, or some "make remove" but I'm pretty sure there isn't.
<ddarky> KSHawkEye: "make uninstall" maybe?
<gaelfx> help--me: what do you mean by editor?
<help--me> gaelfx: from vim to nano
<cast> KSHawkEye: there is sometimes a make uninstall, but if there's ntohing else under the prefix you could do a rm -r $PREFIX
<auro1> ubottu: tell me about apple
<ubottu> auro1, please see my private message
<amit> i have only 2 partitions dev/sda1 and dev/sda2 as i using dev/sda2 as extended. now i want to make a 3rd primary partion . how to do this as dev/sda2 using all space except that of sda1 30gb
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: why did we get into you running a server??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit: ...or was that somebody else?
<amit> means?
<KSHawkEye> I just want to remove a single package, but the problem is its mixed in with other packages, how does the make unistall work? Where do I run it from?
<gaelfx> help--me: if you can change it without being root, then I don't know how, and my inclination is to say that you can't
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: You asked me if I was running a server. I just want to unmount the filesystem and make fsck block all the bad sectors on the drive
<cast> KSHawkEye: you need to have kept the extracted source directory you did the make install from generally
<amarin> i only know a little bit about linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin:    sudo fsck -p         should do it
<cast> KSHawkEye: programs like stow solve this issue, but you have to use them from the beginning for them to be effectiv
<gaelfx> help--me: you could try right-clicking the type of file you want to open and go to the "opens-with" tab and change that
<KSHawkEye> cast: I built out of the source dir
<gnomefreak> help--me: ive been arouund linux for a long time and i have yet heard of a way to change editor without root
<gaelfx> help--me: it's supposed to work across all files of that type
<cast> KSHawkEye: then go back to that dir and run the make uninstall, if it supports it
<help--me> gaelfx: im using a shell
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin:    sudo fsck.ext4  -p         if your running on a ext4
<help--me> ok gnomefreak
<ardchoille> I can attest to that, gnomefreak is an old salt :)
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: :)
<KSHawkEye> cast: the problem is I don't have that dir anymore... I see there is a .pc under pkgconfig for each package, can i do anything with those?
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: is ext four default on ubuntu
<ardchoille> KSHawkEye: you can redownload the source, do a make and then try to do a sudo make uninstall
<amarin> amarin@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -p
<amarin> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<amarin> /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root is mounted.
<amarin> yes
<gaelfx> !enter | amarin
<ubottu> amarin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> KSHawkEye: But there is no guarantee that will work. You need to check the repos first, then compile from source only as a stand by option
<amarin> j/k
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: for me yes...I believe you can choose ext 3 and 4 but i'm not 100% sure on this.  Any help guys on this question?
<ikonia> Us3r_Unfriendly: what's the question ?
<KSHawkEye> ardchoille: Thank you, is there anything I should do in the future to avoid this?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: sudo mount -l    will should you where your partition is mounted to, along with if it's a ext3 or 4
<trippy> need help getting a webcam to work..
<ikonia> Us3r_Unfriendly: what was the question ?
<gaelfx> I don;t think you need sudo
<ardchoille> KSHawkEye: always check the repos first before compiling.. there is a good chance the app you want is already compiled and all you need to do is download it.
<gaelfx> just mount -l should show you the location and fs type
<scriptwarlock> trippy, whats wrong with your webcam
<ardchoille> KSHawkEye: other than that, always keep a copy of sources from which you compile
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Ok so how do i now unmount the filesystem and put it into memory so i can check the whole drive?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thnx on the imput
<Tristan3199us> i need help with a webcam issue
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: because i cant check it mounted
<Raj007> is there a way to change my mousewheel scroll settings ? currently it's like 12 lines and is too much. Using Ubuntu 10.10 atm.
<scriptwarlock> Tristan3199us, go ahead ask
<Tristan3199us> how do i set up the hardware to recognize it, im still pretty new to linux in general so its probably something simple
<scriptwarlock> Tristan3199us, is it a usb webcam?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: i would try this off a live cd environment, then you can see your partition and check it from there.  Or try the fsck...perhaps from grubs repair console
<elky> Raj007, System > Preferences > Mouse is of no use?
<Raj007> Tristan3199us: this helped me.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: OR is this something I need to handle within root; if so then how do I use root to do this because I have no idea of root commands. I can get into root off my ubuntu server cd. It has a option to fix kernels and boots you into root.
<Raj007> elky: no such settings there for mouse wheel.
<Tristan3199us> i usually use ubuntu, but its messed up, so im using BackTrack R4 on my other partition.. Backtrack doesnt seem to have drivers so.... what do i do
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: can grubs do that
<Tristan3199us> anyone???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: i never would say run as root...everyone here will tell you sudo is a better way of handleing this.   I don't think it would work through grub's rescue console but from a live cd, yes
<Raj007> elky: do you have settings in your mouse preferences for the mouse wheel? Maybe mine is broken :D Such a basic setting.
<elky> Raj007, no I don't, I thought there was though.
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: I wish to use sudo but I have no idea how to unmount the filesystem when I am in Gnome.
<elky> Raj007, I may be remembering a kde option or something
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tristan3199us: apt-cache search kernel
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Is it even possible to unmount whilst your are in the filesystem? I thought that you could.
<lillecarl> Amarin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: if your running off the partition your trying to unmount...it won't work
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Sorry I meant running the filesystem
<Raj007> elky: It's definately there in Windows
<lillecarl> you need to boot with a live cd to skip the mounting of them
<AzizLight> how can I get the source of a package with aptitude (the equivalent of apt-get source)
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Where would you go from here. I have puppy linux on a cd but I dont think that it can fix a drive with bad sectors
<lillecarl> since your operating system depends on your system partition you cannot unmout it
<elky> Raj007, i haven't used windows for 6 years or so, so I'm unlikely to be remembering it from there.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: use the live cd to use fsck -p to a partition
<lillecarl> amarin, get knoppix ;) much cuter then a puppy xD
<Ros_coe> if you used LVM you could do all kinds of fun things without interrupting your operating system, like pull the drive out! but sadly LVM is too hard for many :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elky: your lucky, I have 7 as my girlfriend's partition,  I wish I only had Linux -only- on my drive
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: do you think this will do it: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=207409
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: J/K J/K  !! =-> I call shenanigans, Linux users don't have girlfriends.
<amarin> lillecarl: I cant burn any cds at the moment
<lillecarl> then use puppy :P
<lillecarl> well whatever, im going to school ciao :)
<elky> Raj007, is the issue just in firefox or also in, say, openoffice?
<amarin> lilecarl: ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: this linux guy has a girlfriend and she hates linux :(  perhaps it wasn't meant to be.   but to amarin, that should work
<Raj007> elky: i fixed firefox, i meant general scrolling, say in xchat, nautilus, documents etc.
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: Why not just VM like i do?
<amarin> yup e2fsck doesn't do ext3. I wonder if fsck is on puppy linux
<FishFace> Raj007, Is it wireless?
<amarin> it should be aye?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> f a vm
<Raj007> FishFace: yes.
<h3r0> hi friend
<CyberCr33p_> hello
<h3r0> i just want to ask about netstat in linux
<amarin> hi cr33p
<CyberCr33p_> do I run apt-get install server
<amarin> sudo
<CyberCr33p_> to install apache/mysql/php ?
<FishFace> Raj007, here is what I do. I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. Do you?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: my girlfriend won't want to use a virtual machine to just use her "Windows".
<amarin> use sudo apt-get
<elky> Raj007, perchance is it a MS Wireless Mobile Mouse 6000.?
<CyberCr33p_> yes but does the "server" contains them ?
<Guest69591> can i have netstat in linux that show me fresh list every 10 sec?
<ddarky> CyberCr33p_: No. You can install them individually or use !lamp
<gaelfx> CyberCr33p_: no, you want to install a LAMP stack, right?
<ddarky> !lamp | CyberCr33p_
<ubottu> CyberCr33p_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Konnie> Hello folks. I'm in need of a bit of help in installing Ubuntu on my lappy. Anyone willing to lend some hints? "]
<Raj007> FishFace: MS Wireless Optical (close)
<amarin> ok im gunna boot into puppy linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: what issues you having?
<amarin> bye
<FishFace> Raj007, if you dual boot from Windows to Ubuntu, unplug the mouse while in Ubuntu and it will scroll normally. Yes, that is the mouse I have. The 6000 model.
<elky> Raj007, because it's the one mouse model that's popping up with people having this problem.
<ddarky> Konnie: Ask away. Download DesktopCD. Burn it. Reboot. Test drive. You like it? Install.
<elky> Raj007, i'm just testing something, please hold
<Raj007> FishFace: No mine is MS Wireless Optical 2.00 (part of Wireless Desktop 3000)
<Raj007> Well the scroll speed is insance, jumps half a page hah.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: Out of all the distros out there, I believe Ubuntu has to be one of the highest on the install list over other distros.  Unless you want to compile your own kernel :p
<Raj007> good thing firefox could be fixed though.
<FishFace> Raj007, the solution I have is if I am in Windows, then boot to Ubuntu, the mouse scrolls way too much. Unplug the mouse and plug back in. You will be ok.
<Konnie> Well, I'm using a temporary laptop which is... fairly ancient and slowly dying. So much that Windows XP is frustratingly slow on it. I figured Ubuntu would be a good alternative what with the speed and all. So what would be the best version of Ubuntu to maximise speed for me?
<mintux>  
<Raj007> FishFace: Ahh lemme try that.
<mintux> ikonia: hi love
<ddarky> Konnie: Try Puppy (imo). Any -desktop metapackages is silly for ancient hardwares.
<Konnie> And also, my processor is apparently not an x86-64 one. The installation says i need an i686(ithink) version.
<Raj007> FishFace: HOLY MOTHER OF ....
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: for the slowness on windows try "advanced system care"...should repair registry; defrag hdd; delete other tmp files; etc. making it faster.
<Raj007> FishFace: Thank you, that is the oddest fix i've ever seen.
<FishFace> Raj007, isn't that crazy??
<FishFace> LOL
<Konnie> The system is after several formats... That's as much care as any system can be given isn't it? :p
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: but i would recommend using a lighter version of ubuntu like lubuntu etc
<elky> FishFace, oooh, of course. Raj007 not unlikely really. i used to have a KVM port that messed with it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: what version of firefox you using?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: i am running the 4 beta and I got to says I like it!
<Raj007> elky: Ahh never knew. I never would've imagined either.
<FishFace> elky, Yep. Some believe the MS transmitter/receiver holds some kind of windows settings. All I know is that it works :)
<elky> Raj007, you could also try installing gpointing-device-settings if you want to try fine-tuning. It doesn't seem to be affecting my stuff, but it might yours.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: especially a feature i haven't used before in previous editions like the web console :p
<elky> FishFace, it was mere usb I had issues with, but the KVM was probably playing with it still
<FishFace> Yeah
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm still on 3.6.13 stable. But i have tried Chrome 10.x.xxx Beta and i have to say this is the browser i'm gonna use. It's just too darn fast.
<scriptwarlock> Tristan3199us, so this is about the hardware for bt?
<Konnie> Will lubuntu be compatible with a non x86-64 processor?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: might have to check that out.  i've been also using links lol
<Ros_coe> Konnie: debian sure is
<ddarky> Konnie: Yes. You can just use anything on either processor.
<Konnie> Im generally just looking for the lightest thing out there, that is at least sort of windows-esque so I don't have to re-learn the whole thing from scratch.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: yes, i believe that's why they made the version, leaning more towards older machines
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly, Links? Hah. But if you use Google Chrome, get the BETA version. 10 is incredibly fast and i don't know if GPU rendering is helping it be fast(i dunno if it works) but i have it enabled and pre-rendering enabled. This is a beauty.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> xbuntu looks light too but lubuntu is probably lighter, anyone else agree?
 * scriptwarlock late in responding..
<DeadPanda> Us3r_Unfriendly, agreed; Crunchbang is also rather light, but not too beginner friendly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: might check that out, but i need a addon for a webconsole.  does chrome have that by chance?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DeadPanda: crunchbang also doesn't use gnome
<Ros_coe> oh. i was thinking SPARC/ARM/POWERPC etc....
<Konnie> Alright then, lubuntu it is. Cheers. : ] Anything I should be aware of before I start installing it?
<Konnie> Ive never done anything Linux before.
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: I don't know, try checking online.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: prepair for a smile on your face
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: sounds good
<DeadPanda> Konnie, backup your data, blah blah
<DeadPanda> Konnie, other than that it should be fairly smooth; if the pc's old the hardware's probably well supported by now
<ddarky> Konnie: if you insist ultimate minimalism, start off with 12MB iso. You end up with nothing. Install openbox + chromium. That should get you your Internet.
<ddarky> Along with few packages such as xorg.
<DeadPanda> Konnie, how much memory/processing power does this machine have?
<amin> please help if I install Nginx via repository where the "nginx config" file and "pid file" would be located
<minitower> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: i first started on saybyon and I hated linux, cuz i thought that was linux when i first tried it.  you might go distro hopping till you find the one you like.  but nowadays it's ubuntu / arch / fedora / gentoo as the main contenders, then you go from there to what window manager and desktop environment you want to use...might take a while to find what your looking for
<Konnie> DeadPanda: I've got about 500mb of ram, and about a 1.5Ghz Intel Pentium M... This is off the top of my head from what I peeked at a while back.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> crunchbang is ubuntu with openbox...
<ddarky> Konnie: What is your purpose for this crappy machine?
<zamba> does something equivalent of /etc/skel exist for gnome/X sessions?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> enlightment is nice though, and pretty...that's what i use on arch.  But I'm always on Ubuntu now a days
<Konnie> That being said, it does not perform like it should. I'm almost certain that half of it has burned to death by now. The purpose... Internet, taking notes, writing, writing, writing.
<tristan3100> can anyone help me make my camera on my laptop function
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tristan3100: how so?
<JenniferB2> how do I install a vnc server on an ubuntu server ( gnome-core and others already installed )
<JenniferB2> what one should I install ?
<Konnie> Us3r_Unfriendly: Ill start off with lUbuntu and go from there. I won't be using this for more than a month or two hopefully.
<ardchoille> Konnie: I would suggest lubuntu or maybe xubuntu. You may even get by with Ubuntu and a light window manager such as openbox
<ddarky> Konnie: 12MB-Mini.iso + xorg + openbox + tint2 + chromium + $YOUR_CHOICE_OF_WORD_PROCESSOR
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: i'd say lubuntu would be too you liking...but also use light apps as well
<tristan3100> if i use cheese for example i see colored squares instad
<DeadPanda> JenniferB2, you might already have one; look in System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<scriptwarlock> tristan3100, what could be the problem?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Konnie: lubuntu is what your looking for
<Sulumar> Greetings
<tristan3100> im using a weird version and the camera function isnt working
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ssh ftw
<JenniferB2> DeadPanda: I don't have ubuntu desktop environment.. that's where I want to go :)
<DeadPanda> ah ;) two seconds
<tristan3100> im using a laptop on skype and they cant see me
<JenniferB2> I only have the command line :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> JenniferB2: and your not happy with that?
<scriptwarlock> tristan3100, type lsusb in the terminal to begin with
<sy`> ddarky: mini.iso + emacs + kernel = desktop :)
<JenniferB2> Us3r_Unfriendly: well.. I want to use some server gui tools .. so I need a vnc server i think
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sy`: vi ftw
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: ^_~
<ddarky> sy`: If you're using emacs, you must had forgotten to install git
<ddarky> :)
<sy`> lol
<DeadPanda> JenniferB2, "vino" is the default server in Ubuntu Desktop
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ddarky: i have both but not with git
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ddarky: vi is my fav
<ardchoille> emacs is a nice OS, perhaps someone will write a good text editor for it someday
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nano...what?!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ardchoille: i was talking about emacs as in text editor
<DeadPanda> ardchoille, because nobody here has ever heard that joke before
<sy`> ardchoille: You are incorrect, Emacs is the tool in which God constructs the Universe. :)
<tristan3100> anybody know how to add a camera
<ardchoille> DeadPanda: yeah, it's an old joke
<Us3r_Unfriendly> it's about to be a vi -vs- emacs battle up in here
<Us3r_Unfriendly> joke
<tristan3100> anyone familar with backtrack, i need to set up a camera on a laptop but have no idea where to start
<JenniferB2> DeadPanda: I installed that.. but couldn't find out how to start it or set it up using teh command line.. all guides talked about settings > ...
<ddarky> tristan3100: You're in wrong channel. Ho ho.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tristan3100: i do but this is not the channel for backtrack help
<scriptwarlock> tristan3100, visit #backtrack-linux if its what you need
<sy`> I program in CL and Clojure so... Emacs > Vim. :)
<sy`> Vim is nice though, keybinding wise.
<DeadPanda> JenniferB2, vino's tied closely to user sessions, it might not be what you're after
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sy`: i believe you still can use vim for that
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: You can, but it's not as integrated.
<tristan3100> scriptwarlock: nobody there.. please help...
<DeadPanda> JenniferB2, there's tightvncserver, I know the client's high quality, but I've never configured the server before on Linux; might want to check the wiki
<scriptwarlock> tristan3100, your using backtrack?
<ddarky> tristan3100: Install cheese. That should work out of the box. Otherwise, I would assume you got a half-incompatible camera.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> emacs isn't for me.  I'm a vim lover.  and i've used both but i like vim more.  it a matter of personal opinion on this case.  it's like saying what distro is better.  alot of ppl will get upset
<tristan3100> scriptwarlock: yes
<tristan3100> ddarky: i tried.. all i see is colored squares
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: I agree, but I have remapped my movement keys to vim's hjkl. ^_^
<amarin> hi
<andruha1123> would anyone be willing to help me out with linux in general? I'm learning linux and im confused on how to do some stuff
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sy`: i never use those keys lol
<ddarky> tristan3100: Try a different webcam. Borrow it from a friend or something. And if that works well, there you go. Iirc, it should be plug-n-play.
<amarin> puppylinux doesn't support the type of partition i have
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: Arrow user?
<sy`> andruha1123: Like what?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sy`: i am, and i know that's not the proper way but hey, that's me
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: How easy would it be to use root?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: easy for me...
<andruha1123> sy, like how do i do this: "Print out your environment settings. Which variable may be used to store the CPU type of your machine?"
<tristan3100> says cannot send to channel #backtrack-linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: first you have to address you root account with a password
<lkhatiwada> hello
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: su passwd?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: sudo passwd        in a terminal will work
<tristan3100> anyone feel like helping anyways..
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: You should try to force yourself by disabling the arrow keys. Takes a while but I assume it would benefit you as I believe Vim's HJKL are faster.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sure
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: then in a terminal:         su -             to log in, and use your new password
<amarin> password updated successfully
<amarin> got root
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: be careful where you step as root
<sy`> andruha1123: Maybe I read wrong, in bash?
<amarin> yup how do i do it as root?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: ...as what as root?
<amarin> check the filesystem for bad sectors
<amarin> hhd
<amarin> oh wait i cant do it i cant unmount
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin:        fsck -p
<andruha1123> sy, says I to work in Shell environment
<amarin> is it the same in root as console?
<amarin> its not
<scriptwarlock> tristan3100, lsusb
<amarin> i can get root off my server cd.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> umount /dev/andthepartition
<amarin> partition is the filesystem?
<tryagainplss> hello everyone xD. Can I get some help using xchat?
<amarin> ok go to unmount?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> well the filestructure is on the partition
<amarin> yes
<samitheberber> tryagainplss: what kind of help do you need?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> <--------wee-chat and irssi, no xchat
<amarin> so ok
<tryagainplss> well.. I need help setting up a LAN server wherein everyone in my network can go chat with each other
<amarin> How do i do this from a bash screen
<amarin> use fsck -p
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: ERC inside Emacs. ^__^
<amarin> from bash
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: are you on the live cd...and please don't troll
<amarin> no not a live cd.
<amarin> but
<amarin> oh sorry yes
<amarin> i can get bash from my cd.
<amarin> so how do i use bash.
<amarin> to do fsck -p
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: use a live cd...if you need to run fsck with a unmounted partition, this method will not work
<ddarky> tryagainplss: Install pidgin for all machines. Use bonjour.
<andruha1123> can someone tell what I'm suppose to do for this exercise (im learning linux): "Print out your environment settings. Which variable may be used to store the CPU type of your machine?"
<amarin> us3r_Unfriendly: I need to use bash I have no live cd that will work but I can get into a bash console.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: ....on a running partition that your already on.  you need to use the live cd if it's asking your to unmount the drive your trying to repair
<overclucker> andruha1123: type set
<tryagainplss> ddarky: oh okay..
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: I know what about grub.
<amarin> is it easy to do with grub
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: try it....            fsck -p
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what's the output
<samitheberber> tryagainplss: I'm not sure if XChat can provide IRC-server, but there are some other software, which do that
<andruha1123> overclucker, is that it? what about for the second part of the question
<amarin> amarin@ubuntu:~$ fsck -p
<amarin> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<amarin> /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root is mounted.
<amarin> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<amarin> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<FloodBot1> amarin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amarin> Do you really want to continue (y/n)?
<ardchoille> samitheberber: xchat is a client, it doesn't provide an irc server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: sudo lshw
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: sudo dmidecode
<overclucker> andruha1123: scroll through the envoronment cariables exposed by set, and find your answer
<samitheberber> ardchoille: yeah, I thought so
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, thank you, will try that
<samitheberber> tryagainplss: like ardchoille told, you can't do that with XChat
<amarin> grubs hardout
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tryagainplss: what are you trying to do in xchat?
<sacarlson> amarin: sounds like it might be an encrypted luks partition
<amarin> yes
<tryagainplss> well... not exactly xchat
<amarin> its encrypted
<tryagainplss> but what I need is a type of irc server wherein everyone in my network can chat with each other
<tryagainplss> for a lan party
<amarin> ok
<ardchoille> tryagainplss: you might look into dancer ircd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tryagainplss: make your own on a server
<amarin> this is my question now: can I use terminal to force fsck -p at boot. Wont that fix my bad sectors and the filesystem wont be mounted?
<Pumpkin-> tryagainplss: I'm not sure if any ircd's are pacakged for ubuntu, but plenty exist and the ones I'm familiar with at least are easy enough to build.
<tryagainplss> make your own on a server. yes that is what im trying to do. but dont konw how to
<Us3r_Unfriendly>  /join "your own channel"
<ardchoille> tryagainplss: dancer-ircd is in the repos
<amarin> if I could force fsck -p at boot that would work correct?
<ardchoille> tryagainplss: or you could have them all join #tryagainplss here on freenode :)
<amarin> but....I dont know what forces it at boot.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: nope your partition should mount at boot
<Jordan_U> !fsck | amarin
<ubottu> amarin: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<amarin> Us3r_Unfriendly: can I buy linux on a usb stick via the internetz?
<hlinuxer> 看来我进错地方了#--
<bazhang> !cn | hlinuxer
<ubottu> hlinuxer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<amarin> Jordan_U but i need to force it to do -p is that possible?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: or you could use unetbootin, ubuntu.iso, and a flashdrive and save some $
<amarin> us3r_friendly: ! gold!!!
<amarin> never thought of that
<hlinuxer> Thankyou!
<amarin> thanks matey
<amarin> you just solved my problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> here's a question, has anyone made a bootable windows flashdrive off a LINUX system??
<amarin> nope
<tryagainplss> I see,
<tryagainplss> thanks everyone
<tryagainplss> xD
<bazhang> Us3r_Unfriendly, try in ##windows
<DeadPanda> Us3r_Unfriendly, it's super possible
<DeadPanda> Us3r_Unfriendly, most of the tools you use to achieve it in Windows are ported from Linux anyway
<folklore> there a command to resolve a hostname in linux?
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, can't you just boot windows with vmware in linux? (im a newb to linux, so this might be stupid)
<amarin> can somebody recommend me a program that I can boot off a usb that will fix my bad sectors on my hdd
<sacarlson> Us3r_Unfriendly: I have had persistent linux systems on usb flash and I have had windows run in virtualbox on windows so I know that I could run windows from usb form linux
<Pumpkin-> folklore: "host"
<folklore> thx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: that is my solution, but i'm looking for a cli way of doing it, creating a mbr and cp -r everything over
<doodie> where are soundfont (SF2) files located ?
<ddarky> amarin: Great idea scenario. Back up your hard drive. Get another hard drive.
<sacarlson> Us3r_Unfriendly: there are methods on the pendrive site you might want to see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i've actually made a windows 7 bootable flashdrive from a virtual machine of 7 and with some windows program, but personally I hate windows.  That's why I asked.  I would like to achieve this goal from a Linux/unix system
<balou> hi, i'm using Ubuntu Jaunty,  and have installed miramar (thunderbird 3.3) , but all email that get sent from outlook turn attachments into winmail.dat files
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ...a linux/unix system, alone...no windows
<balou> i've tried to find a solution that works online, but failed ... does anyone have this working in mirimar  (i know this is probably more a thunderbird question than ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> !eol | balou
<ubottu> balou: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amarin> ddarky: I cant afford another hdd.
<ddarky> ddarky: Every HDD have a life expectancy. Nothing lasts forever.
<ddarky> Why did I just tab myself? ._.
<amarin> ddarky: I dont know
<ddarky> amarin: That message was for you.
<amarin> ddarky: Yes, thank you.
<ardchoille> ddarky: you must be using my keyboard :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> my girlfriend actually did could last christmas, she bought me a external hdd that she saw in one of her girly megazines.
<ddarky> ardchoille: :)
<amarin> ddarky: What can i run from a usb that will fix bad sectors on a encrypted hdd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *not could/ good
<amarin> I dont wish to use linux.
<amarin> unless I have to.
<Bohemian_Cow> I think you might be in the wrong channel then Amarin ;)
<amarin> bohemian_Cow: your right
<scriptwarlock> amarin, go buy usb stick and put ubuntu on it in that way you dont need a hard disk anymore
<andruha1123> how do i disable the popup asking me for the password everytime i leave my computer for few minutes? its really annoying
<ddarky> amarin: You should try asking in #lvm since you're using encrypted hdd -- The chance is that it may be using lvm and they may give better suggestions. Really, just get another hard drive. We're not talking about a Ferrari here.
<coraxx> amarin: you have to :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amarin: you should give a chance.  I hated linux when i first began, but i like it now.  especially with all the stuff i can do with it.  here's my desktop:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<Bohemian_Cow> A Mac might be able to read the LVM info if you have acces to one
<andruha1123> yeah, hard drives are sooo cheap now-a-days
<Bohemian_Cow> with the right software of course
<scriptwarlock> andruha1123, maybe you activated the screensaver
<amarin> what version of linux would fix a lvm
<amarin> logical volume manager hardrive
<amarin> encrypted or something.
<sy`> o_O
<andruha1123> scriptwarlock, lol that was obvious
<Bohemian_Cow> if its an encrypted volume you dont have the password to, just give up
<amarin> i have the password
<Raj007> andruha1123: Just go to Settings-> Screensaver and uncheck the box "Lock screen...."
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: ok ... I just gotta have that 'digital globe' as a background ...and be able to rotate the windows :-) ... will you share how/where you got it :) ?
<amarin> Bohemian_Cow
<amarin> what versions
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: I stole it from a russian website
<amarin> of linux a new version downloaded form linux.com will correct.
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: cool :-)
<amarin> ubuntu
<balou> can anyone recommend a good winmail.dat reader for ubuntu
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: can i see what coraxx is talking about ? :)
<varunthacker> has the ideas list for GSOC 2011 from Ubuntu been released yet?
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: that will teach 'em
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: it's what i'm running off of
<Bohemian_Cow> Amarin checkout: www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: congratulations you just bought yourself a whole lot of questions from me on how to customize mine.
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: seriously ...I did see the rotate window effect as something you could setup manually in compiz or somethin' .... but how did you do it ...was it simple....did you have to install suplemental packages ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: yeah i usually get that alot after i show ppl that video
<Bohemian_Cow> TestDisk helped me out on a old FAT32 drive might work for you too
<Bohemian_Cow> Since LVM is supported in it
<amarin> Bohemian_Cow: Can test disk fix bad sectors?
<Bohemian_Cow> Well it can help get your stuff off it
<amarin> Bohemian_Cow: Sorry I meant block off bad sectors.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: compiz yes, video wallpaper is a script at boot i wrote with mplayer and "xwinwrap"
<Bohemian_Cow> so you can repartition it
<Bohemian_Cow> of bad blocks
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: first question - How the background?
<Bohemian_Cow> Bad blocks is a whole other issue
<Raj007> err wallpaper even.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: a .avi; xwinwrap; mplayer
<amarin> Bohemian_Cow: unsure of what you mean. I wish to do something similar to fsck -p
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: command:    xwinwrap -ni -o 0.5 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet -nosound -loop 0 /home/eric/Downloads/Startup Wallpaper/digital_world.wmv
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: will that way (if i look it up) allow me to place icons on the desktop (i doubt it, so asking)
<sacarlson> amarin: in ubuntu a luks encrypted disk is opened easily with System>admin>disk utility, with that you can mount an encrypted disk with a gui
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: nope and yes...the -o 0.5 makes it transparent, ableing me to click on icons
<Bohemian_Cow> is your LVM setoup spread over several disks?
<Bohemian_Cow> setup
<sacarlson> amarin: sorry in your case decrypt and mount
<amarin> sacarlson: Will a new version of ubuntu support lvm?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: if at 1.0 then nope
<amarin> encrypted
<sacarlson> amarin: even older will back to 8.04
<ddarky> amarin: Definitely.
<amarin> cool thanks
<amarin> what im gunna do is
<amarin> make  a usb of the latest ubuntu. Boot into that usb and use that to fsck -p the drive i am currently mounted on.
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: ah ok
<amarin> that should do it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: I also had to install compiz experimental plugins that you don't usually get to use.  Xwinwrap is running mplayer as my background
<sacarlson> amarin: if the disk is good just see if it mounts with what I said above
<andruha1123> :( why is linux so hard to understand? so confusing!! (I have to work in terminal)
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: I see no use of this (other than OMG Cool factor) but how do you rotate the windows in a circle and so forth?
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: this workstation I'm using now is using the experimental compiz too ...the unstable one ...it works fine tho.
<amarin> sacarlson: The disk is mounted i wish to block off any bad sectors.
<erUSUL> andruha1123: all powerfull things are somewhat complex :)
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: ditto on Raj007's question
<sacarlson> amarin: if it has bad sectors just copy what you can and reformat
<Bohemian_Cow> @ Andry: when you get over the first scare of using a console youll find  that its often a whole lot easier to fix stuff
<amarin> sacarlson: Done that twice.
<scriptwarlock> andruha1123, linux is not windows
<amarin> sacarlson: Is it even worth blocking off bad sectors?
<andruha1123> erUSUL, i just wish there were some instruction on how to do these exercises I have to do.. it just tell me to do it
<sacarlson> amarin: then time to use it as a music video disk or trash it
<amarin> sacarlson: ok
<amarin> sacarlson: I have another question can you help me
<andruha1123> scriptwarlock, i never said it was windows :P
<erUSUL> andruha1123: bash programming?
<ardchoille> erUSUL: that's probably the best statement I've seen in this channel in a long while
<ddarky> andruha1123: Your brain have been warped from using too much Windows. Everything in life have a learning curve. Once you get over that learning curve, everything will be trickling down the river beautifully.
<erUSUL> andruha1123: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<scriptwarlock> andruha1123, things are diffrent here than windows
<sacarlson> amarin: that would be dependent on the subject
<amarin> Dns
<erUSUL> ardchoille: :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: your right on that, no purpose other than i get laid from my desktop.  your going to have to install ccsm and "extra plugins" from the repos
<andruha1123> erUSUL, yeah, its just the beginning of class.. but we are getting there
<amarin> I need to make ubuntu update opendns with my ip address
<sacarlson> amarin: it would require more detail than DNS
<coraxx> ddarky: how very delightfulle poetically put :-)
<amarin> i am on dynamic ip
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: already done, which setting is that? and how to activate it?
<andruha1123> ddarky, yeah.. wish i could just download "how to use linux" into my brain...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> the spinning part?
<mk0> hello people. Is it possible to make aliases for "run command (alt-f2)" launcher like aliases for shell to start long commands like e.g. "/home/tabor/.local/bin/opera-ragnarok-labs"?
<ddarky> andruha1123: It is no difference than "How to raise my kid right"
<sacarlson> amarin: then use something like noip2  to setup a noip.com dns and cname your real site to that if you have one
<Bohemian_Cow> Hell to chat from work I am running a SSH tunnel to my home pc and running irssi to chat. Linux: enabling me to slack of at work on a locked down windows PC.
<andruha1123> i mean, linux is pretty easy to use if you are using the graphic interface.. but have to work with terminal (i understand that if i learn this, it will work pretty much the same on most distros)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: enable having atleast 4 desktops screens on your machine.  then go to ccsm and enable the desktop cube, rotate cube, 3d windows and cube reflection and deformation
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: coraxx:   then tweak it to your liking
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: oh i already got that. that wasn't my question.
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: Each application, you're able to rotate app's window in a circle.
<amarin> sacarlson: thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: that's the experimental plugins
<Raj007> ahhh
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: how good is your git?
<Bohemian_Cow> @ Andru: Thats one of the major points of learning the console yes
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: I already have a setting-manager installed for compiz ...however I can't find anything in regards to spinning window ...do you know where it is and what the plugin is called ?
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: Using Linux after 10 years. No idea of git. But learning.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: sudo apt-get install ccsm compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Raj007> ack make that 12 years gosh it's been that long :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i've been straight 2 or 3 years without windows now
<amarin> how many years experience do you need to work for ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thank god for vista
<amarin> of linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: already did that ..then what ?
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: Lol yeah that was a disaster, i went back to XP back then.
<amarin> do you get qualifications for linux
<amarin> ubuntu linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: enable having atleast 4 desktops screens on your machine.  then go to ccsm and enable the desktop cube, rotate cube, 3d windows and cube reflection and deformation
<andruha1123> vista was fun! my new laptop could barely run it...
<sacarlson> amarin: look in the freelance sites if you can do the job your hired
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: that's for the spinning world thing
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: i guess what are you trying to get with the compiz part?
<Bohemian_Cow> Vista was a heap of troubles for me. Win7 however is running miles better on my gaming machine
<ddarky> andruha1123: Wait until Windows 8 come out! Norton Antivirus will be embedded in! Whoot! :P
<eddy85> still like ubuntu\
<MaslowK> andruha1123: Try windows 98 :P
<Bohemian_Cow> Embedded Norton *shivers*
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eddy85> 98 sucks
<quup> hey, I just booted up but now it's like I have no theme at all, it looks very early 90s everything
<MaslowK> ddarky: Seriously?
<MaslowK> At the norton bit
<Raj007> Bohemian_Cow: I agree, Windows 7 is just so darn good and stable.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> more cow bell Bohemian_Cow
<coraxx> Us3r_Unfriendly: the spinning part ....how do I activate it...maybe its already on ?
<andruha1123> ddarky, lol...
<bazhang> lets get back to Ubuntu support please
<eddy85> windows 7 still uses to many resources
<Raj007> I can see why Us3r_Unfriendly's girlfriend won't move away from it :D
<ddarky> MaslowK: No. But they ought to.
<Bohemian_Cowbell> there
<MaslowK> Ew
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: like the spinning terminal or the spinning desktops?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> coraxx: they're 2 different compiz plugins for that stuff
<shomon> what is the best way to have an ssh server on my machine? is it enough to just download openssh-server?
<andruha1123> MaslowK, i used to have win98.. it was great!
<Raj007> coraxx: CTRL-ALT move mouse left right
<bazhang> !ot > andruha1123
<ddarky> shomon: "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<ubottu> andruha1123, please see my private message
<erUSUL> shomon: yes
<Raj007> coraxx: err while holding the left button.
<erUSUL> !sshd | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<MaslowK> Me too, twas the first os I used extensively @ andruha1123
<Us3r_Unfriendly> actually Raj007 and coraxx, i couldn't get my girlfriend hooked with compiz like i do with everyone else, she thinks it's more complicated
<sacarlson> shomon: I would just apt-get install ssh  but also change the listen port of the server to something other than 22
 * MaslowK wonders if ubuntu 10.10 would play nicer with his wireless than 10.04 ;/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> SSH ftw!!
<eddy85> whats up ppl
<MaslowK> Us3r_Unfriendly: How is compiz complicated? :|
<Raj007> Us3r_Unfriendly: well i know many people just hate the CLI, and no matter what bells and whistles (compiz etc) you have, truth is, if you're going to use Linux, you NEED to use CLI (very hard not to) unlike Win7
<MaslowK> Last time I used it (back on version 8.something) it required next to no configuration
<Bohemian_Cowbell> Compiz is abit to flashy for my tastes too
<sacarlson> MaslowK: if it's working don't mess with it
<MaslowK> sacarlson: Thats the problem, it isnt working at all.
<shomon> thanks sacarlson
<Us3r_Unfriendly> MaslowK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<MaslowK> I couldnt manage to get either the linux driver for my chipset or the windows driver with ndiswrapper going
<sacarlson> MaslowK: well I do notice that my 10.10 is working better than 10.04 for my ralink not sure why
<shomon> thanks erUSUL too!
<MaslowK> So, assuming I did everything right, I'm hoping its something they maybe fixed in 10.10
<Delerius> Anyone recommend a good USB DVB-S2 card?
<MaslowK> I'd try 10.10 myself but A) No blank CDs and B) No USB boot support
<sacarlson> MaslowK: I was able to try it in virtualbox by the way
<MaslowK> Eh, I imagine the environment would be different doing it that way
<MaslowK> Or something
<andruha1123> how do i create a simple script in shell? and how do I give it permission? Do I use chmod?
<MaslowK> Im just talking out my arse now though. lol.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: I agree with you completely, hell, now on my desktop i have 2 integrated shells on my background as well
<sogeking99> hey guys whats this really annoying 'keyring' thats asking for default password everytime i try to connect to my network?
<linux_lover> heloo every one
<linux_lover> i need a help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: yes
<iceroot> sogeking99: keyring is managing your other passwords like wifi-access with a master-password
<sacarlson> MaslowK: you don't need to install anything with usb or cd with virtualbox I just point to the iso and install it
<iceroot> !details | linux_lover
<ubottu> linux_lover: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<linux_lover> i want to run awindows program using
<linux_lover> wine
<linux_lover> buti get an executable bit error
<MaslowK> linux_lover: Which one?
<lahwran> I have 50K files in a directory and would like to rename them sequentially; however, a for i in * does not cut it as bash cannot handle that many arguments. anyone know a solution?
<linux_lover> plzz help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: nano:    #!/binbash           then:             sudo chmod +x ./yourfile
<MaslowK> Oh, thats beyond me
<amarin> Setting up noip2 (2.1.9-3) ...
<iceroot> linux_lover: chmod +x yourwindowsfile.exe
<amarin> Auto configuration for Linux client of no-ip.com.
<amarin> No hosts are available for this user.
<amarin> Go to www.no-ip.com and create some!
<amarin> Configuration file can NOT be created.
<FloodBot1> amarin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> * #!/bin/bash   whoops
<MaslowK> sacarlson: wouldnt the "network device" ubuntu sees be different than what you actually have when using virtualbox?
<syrinx> linux_lover: thats not a valid question
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, what does "nano:    #!/binbash" do?
<linux_lover> thanx icerooot
<iceroot> !tab | linux_lover
<ubottu> linux_lover: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sacarlson> amarin: you need to setup an account with noip.com and modify the noip2 config file with the new account info
<MaslowK> Although I guess I could just do wubi and try it on that, ive heard wubi has issues of some sort though.
<sogeking99> oh, can i disable it?
<amarin> sacarlson: I have but I got that error message
<amarin> it wont create a read copy of the noip config
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: nano is a cli text editor then you'd start a script with:   #!/bin/bash          ...then you would write your script, then make it executable
<sxndave> MaslowK: slower disk IO I beleive
<MaslowK> sxndave: That wouldnt bother me
<MaslowK> Just wouldnt want to install it then have it be the reason my wireless doesnt work
<sxndave> MaslowK: though I usually use vmware player under windows and perfromance is generally pretty good.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: but i think you should jump off the deep end and try vim or emacs...it'll pay off in the long run
 * MaslowK shrugs
<MaslowK> Im poor
<sacarlson> MaslowK: no you give virtualbox permision to access the real hardware device in my case a usb wifi device
<sxndave> MaslowK: its free ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> MaslowK: i have a girlfriend and i too am poor
<MaslowK> vmware is?
<MaslowK> lol Us3r_Unfriendly
<MaslowK> That tends to happen
<sxndave> MaslowK: 'vmware player' is
<MaslowK> Hm
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, thanks, thats what was recommended which is better vim or emacs?
<gaelfx> !vmware | MaslowK
<ubottu> MaslowK: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: seriously that question is like asking what god you love more
<MaslowK> Think I'll just try wubi and see what happens.
<Raj007> hahaha
<sxndave> good poin gaelfx
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, lol ok.. makes sense
<MaslowK> Now to make space, I have like, 400mb available atm :P
<sy`> andruha1123: VIM for sysadmin, Emacs for development. But Us3r_Unfriendly is right, hard question to answer.
<llutz> andruha1123: emacs is fine, it just lacks a good editor :)
<sxndave> I will have to learn my way rounf that bot sometime
<MaslowK> And choose between KDE and gnome
<sxndave> round*
<gaelfx> sxndave: I can't really take credit for it though
<sogeking99> can i diablwe keyring
<sogeking99> disable*
<Raj007> andruha1123: stick with nano while you're still learning.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: both are great text editors that use commands and such
<Raj007> andruha1123: it's easier for beginners.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> well if your learning you should just use gedit
<andruha1123> Raj007, i think i will do that until i know what im doing...
<gaelfx> MaslowK: you could just use a livecd/usb, the try-it-before-you-buy it method
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, gotcha
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vim and emacs is like going to heaven and kissing god
<MaslowK> That would mean either getting a blank disc or waiting for one to come in the mail =/
<linux_lover> ntfs volume are not mounting in ubuntu
<gaelfx> I think if you plan on learning to use something, it's best to use the actual thing, not something easier
<MaslowK> Unfortunately I'm impatient
<linux_lover> plz help
<linux_lover> ntfs volume are not mounting in ubuntu
<gaelfx> MaslowK: you can make a liveusb as well
<linux_lover> plz help ntfs volume are not mounting in ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nano is like calling a ex girlfriend and hanging out
<greppy> from a user standpoint, the default keybindings for nano will translate to emacs easier than going to (n)vi(m)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> a bad ex
<gaelfx> !unetbootin | MaslowK
<ubottu> MaslowK: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MaslowK> gaelfx: This mobo is lame, doesnt support booting from USB
<Us3r_Unfriendly> greppy: true
<MaslowK> Think its from somewhere around um
<MaslowK> 2002?
<sy`> If you are a ninja, use Vim. If you are a pirate, use Emacs.
<sy`> Easy
<gaelfx> MaslowK: is it what, ten years old? or phoenix bios?
<MaslowK> Ive already looked into it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but you should just use gedit.........way easier
<sxndave> MaslowK: someone was in here yesterday who gets around that by using a bootmanager on cd. can't remember what it was called but there muyst be a few around
<linux_lover> iceroot plzz help bro
<MaslowK> And yeah, phoenix bios
<Us3r_Unfriendly> it's like using notepad in windows
<Raj007> sy`: what if i'm a ninja pirate?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Raj007: no way, you too?
<MaslowK> I'm just gonna try wubi and see what happens me thinks
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, dude, notepad is the best.. i use it for everything :D
<sy`> Raj007: Then use Emacs with viper-mode
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: and i use vim
<linux_lover> cannot mount ntfs volume on ubuntu
<andruha1123> well, i use notepad++...
<MaslowK> Us3r_Unfriendly: I always thought nano was easy enough to use
<Raj007> sy`: ack !
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but isn't gedit even easier, especially if your coming from windows?
<MaslowK> Maybe
<gaelfx> nah, if you really wanna confuse people about what you're writing, you should right binary files that tell the cpu tp right a certain character or string to a particular address in memory
<Us3r_Unfriendly> there's no command prompt text editor that i ever used in windows
<Raj007> yeah it is.
<gaelfx> *write
<MaslowK> I still prefer nano, if only because it keeps the text editing in the same window that I'm browsing to said files in the first place from
 * gaelfx used hookt-awn-fawnics
<linux_lover> plzz someone helpppp
<MaslowK> I guess if you're really computer inept
<greppy> Us3r_Unfriendly: <ot>I've written HTML in dos edit :) on an 8088 :) </ot>
<MaslowK> But in that case you shouldnt be using linux at all
<MaslowK> imo ymmv
<linux_lover> maslowk plz help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> greppy: can you run commands outside of emacs?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ...from inside emacs?
<MaslowK> linux_lover: I don't know what the problem is, my ntfs partitions have always mounted manually upon installation
<MaslowK> Er
<MaslowK> Automatically
<sy`> If you want to be hardcore, use Emacs. If you want to just set up a config and just get straight to developing, then Vim.
<greppy> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes.  you can even have a shell in a buffer, or a web browser, or an IRC client.  I've even used vi inside a shell running in an emacs buffer.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nice
<sy`> <--- Using irc client inside Emacs right now.
<MaslowK> My 'nix experience is limited to compiling software from source and using live cd's to access protected windows files
<MaslowK> lol
<scriptwarlock> linux_lover, whats the problem?
<shomon> I've never touched the firewall on this computer since installing 10.04. to open an ssh port, do I jsut run "allow 22"?
<dr0id> is mkdir the best way to create a directory ? :)
<andruha1123> would this be a SIMPLE script? echo "Hello $USER" ( i just need anything that would run and print something out
<shomon> I mean with ufw of course
<navn> is there any ubuntu version with ltsp
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: yes
<navn> i want ubuntu cd with ltsp
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, does it have to have a certain extension to run? like a .sh or something?
<shomon> andruha1123: did you give it executable permissions?
<sy`> shomon: I think sudo ufw allow 22
<shomon> thanks sy`
<navn> ubuntu with ltsp  cd i want
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: well echo only displays text and your variable user is the user your logged in as.  if you also want to run commands you'll need to write more to your script.  usually people write it to a .sh file
<shomon> so like that it will automagically just keep the port open each reboot?
<andruha1123> shomon, would I do this: chmod 5 filename?
<david__> I have a question about conky, anyone familiar?
<shomon> if it's for yoru own use chmod 777 is fine
<MaslowK> "Of course, many will feel that when average users start using their (kde) desktop environment they will no longer be “cool,”" <--- I dont get people like this =/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: have you checked out "Metalx1000" on youtube.  He's top notch on your trying to do
<sy`> shomon: It should. Check "man ufw" for reference.
<Raj007> I'm just Learning crap by lurking here and reading. :)
<amarin> what is going on here: amarin@ubuntu:~$ noip2 -S
<amarin> Can't locate configuration file /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, thanks, but im not trying to write anything really, just learning how to do simple stuff in terminal and stuff
<amarin> but I have configured it?
<sy`> Raj007: Emacs user?
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, thanks, will check him out!
<esing> hi
<amarin> hi
<sy`> hi
<david__> esing, hi
<esing> how can I make hidden files/folders in my home folder all the time not visible_
<Raj007> sy`: used to but i haven't touched for 12+ years.
<esing> hi daiv__
<shomon> thanks again sy`
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: and that's why i recomend watching him.  a ton of terminal videos on good to know stuff...including vim :p
<amarin> noip2
<amarin> problem
<sy`> shomon: np :)
<dr0id> ls won't show all the hidden files, is there some way to show the hidden files with ls and without using --all ? :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: ls -A
<amarin> noip2==problem amarin@ubuntu:~$ noip2 -S
<amarin> Can't locate configuration file /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<david__> Raj007, put a "." as the first char in the filename/folder name
<dr0id> ohh, it's ok :P
<PeterNL> or ls -a
<andruha1123> wow 814 vids!
<AbhijiT_> ls -all dr0id
<sy`> Raj007: Oh, I was going to provide you a Lispish link so you can stop lurking. lol
<sacarlson> amarin: did you read the man noip2?  did you try sudo noip2 -C
<PeterNL> or ls .*
<MaslowK> esing: If you're trying to do that to keep someone else who uses the computer from seeing your stuff
<MaslowK> Just create a separate user account for them
<Us3r_Unfriendly> PeterNL: ls -a includes . ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ls -A doesn't
<PeterNL> Us3r_Unfriendly: yep
<Raj007> sy`: lol, no haven't touched Linux since 1999.
<Raj007> or any *nix
<sy`> Raj007: ouch lol
<esing> ls -A does the opposite .
<LadKiwi> Hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> so list your current directory and your the parent directory
<sy`> LadKiwi: hi
<esing> Maslowk No I do this for me , because it troules
<MaslowK> It what?
<esing> Maslowk troubles me to find my folder because of the many hidden files
<esing> Maslowk I only want to see my download folder desktop etc
<MaslowK> Hm.
<LadKiwi> I would like to run a command on a distant computer. The execution time is long I would like the calculation continue after I closed my connection
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: what's the folder called?
<MaslowK> oic
<LadKiwi> how can I do ?
<esing> Home
<PeterNL> LadKiwi: use screen
<esing> "Home"
<Raj007> sy`: well you can help me since i'm laid off now, good link to re-learn emacs (i'm not really a  n00blet)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: like ~/    ?
<PeterNL> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<esing> home/cor/(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: or another directory you created called home?
<esing> home/user/
<amarin> noip2 ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cd ~/ && ls -a
<esing> in that folder I see all hidden files/folder
<amarin> sacarlson: Yes i've used noip2 -C three times now
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: from nautilus you see all the hidden folders?
<esing> now it worked
<esing> thx
<PeterNL> My wifi is not working. I have a rt2571WF which uses the rt73usb driver. When I do iwlist wlan0 scan it says this: "Failed to read scan data : resource temporarily unavailable" and dmesg had a lot of these: http://pastebin.com/7fYDSUnr. I do have the firmware installed. The same thing happens on two different squeeze installs.
<sacarlson> LadKiwi: you can ssh in and use yourcommand &  so it runs in the background
<Da|Mummy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf4xBRQmvEo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<Raj007> esing: In the folder window, go to menu EDIT-> Preferences and check "Show hidden files"
<amarin> sacarlson: no ip2 -C says that it has done everything correctly then it doesnt work
<sacarlson> amarin: I don't see sudo in that line
<amarin> i used sudo
<amarin> it prints this
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: lol i don't know exactly how you found the fix but okay good
<esing> ^^
<esing> thanks buddy
<sacarlson> amarin: I assume you failed to create an account did you verify your account at noip.com is active?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: on what part?  I'm confused
<esing> ls -a worked
<amarin> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571653/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> oh
<sacarlson> amarin: sounds good to me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> esing: ls:  will show you unhidden folders     ls -a:   will show you everything.     ls -Ralh:  is like using tree
<sy`> Raj007: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/index.html --  http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html -- http://www.psg.com/~dlamkins/sl/contents.html -- http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/ss-toc2.html -- http://clojure.org --
<sacarlson> amarin: so does the file exist at /var/??
<amarin> sarcarlson: its ok i fixed it. Thanks though
<Raj007> sy`: woah thanks, lemme bookmark them.
<Hans_Henrik> i wish to put up a SOCKS5 proxy, and make it run on port 21; how can i do that?
<amarin> sacarlson: So how do i make this update opendns, is that in opendns webpage?
<sy`> Raj007: I have maybe 500+ bookmarks lol. So I quickly grabbed some.
<sacarlson> amarin: opendns is just a world dns so your noip.com site will be seen there also
<Us3r_Unfriendly> looks like your going to the darkside with emacs lol
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: lol
<amarin> sacarlson: so opendns is automatic with noip.com site?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maybe one day i too might permently go to emacs...but i'm having too much fun with vim
<sacarlson> amarin: yes noip.com is also a world site they all link together
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how about joe's editor?  I haven't used that before
<Raj007> sy`: i didn't even know of clojure until now.
<sy`> Raj007: It's built off the Java jvm. :)
<amarin> sacarlson: Thats really trippy got anything i can read up on that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tonight was probably the first time no one has told me to get on subject in here
<sy`> Raj007: You can use vim for it of course but it will obviously benefit more in an emacs environment.
<sacarlson> amarin: if you have a site the you own dns site you pay for you can also link that to your noip.com with cname through the registra dns server
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: never too late >.<
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sy`: i do use both, i just use vim all the time
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: I just prefer the VIM key bindings. Much faster imho.
<sacarlson> amarin: I'm not sure what you want to know about dns,  if you want details on how you can become your own dns server you might research bind9
<sy`> for cursor movement
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sy`: it did look cool when the kid in "The Social Network" movie was using emacs
<amarin> sacarlson: How do i make noip2 update all the time. It says it only updates my ip for 60 days
<amarin> sacarlson: I just wish for opendns to block porn
<andruha1123> how do i get help on commands in terminal?  what do i type after the command? is it something like "help" or "h"?
<sy`> Us3r_Unfriendly: lol
<erUSUL> andruha1123: "man command"
<amarin> sacarlson: but i have a dynamic ip, but im all good now it says its working and you said that they are connected on the internetz
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andruha1123: man "command name"  or  "command" --help
<nibbler> andruha1123, man command. or just tab-tab to get list of available commands
<sacarlson> amarin: I think that's 60 days of no activity as long as you use it then it will stay
<erUSUL> andruha1123: althought many progrmans may have a -h or --help option too
<andruha1123> thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> boom helped
<sy`> Raj007: You can use Clojure on Google App Engine also. It's well supported by Ubuntu.
<andruha1123> haha, this is so much better than google :D
<sy`> So you can create a test application for free if you wanted to.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> you had like 20 guys hit you with the same answer, need help with taxes?
<amarin> sacarlson: cool its just funny so how does opendns and no-ip work together wouldn't open dns have to authenticate the no-ip request for them to pass my ip address along to opendns?
<erUSUL> andruha1123: for a start see the man of  man « man man » :)
<amarin> sacarlson: and how does opendns know that my ip is at no-ip
<andruha1123> haha manual for a manual...
<Raj007> sy`: ahh i see.
<sacarlson> amarin:  same way opendns knows where google.com is ,  it's just a big linked data base
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i like "man" because of the key bindings, much like "less" or like vim key bindings
<amarin> sacarlson: can you link me to something to read about on that topic. im not sure what to google but im interested.
<amarin> sacarlson: thanks for that, you've been really helpful i've been trying to get this for days.
<sacarlson> amarin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Well i had fun guys, but time for me to hit the hay
<Us3r_Unfriendly> see you guys later
<erUSUL> Us3r_Unfriendly: well that's because you are using less to view the pages...
<Raj007> alright good night Us3r_Unfriendly
<andruha1123> Us3r_Unfriendly, thanks for helping me! and have a good night :)
<Raj007> lol good morning from where i'm from :) 3:30 AM
<birdinatux> west coast
<sy`> Raj007: Also, since Lisp loves math.. here you go --> http://www.khanacademy.org/
<andruha1123> well.. its still dark outside.. so its night to me :P
<sy`> 5:26am here :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> erUSUL: less -i /etc/sudoers    is "like" how the man pages work with it's key bindings, check it out
<Raj007> no left coast !
<Us3r_Unfriendly> later
<andruha1123> sy we are in the same timzone..
<sy`> andruha1123: Howdy partner! Yehaw!
<birdinatux> lol
<andruha1123> lol im in chicago!... no cowboys here...
<sy`> lol
<erUSUL> Us3r_Unfriendly: man uses less ( or any pager you tell it ) to display the pages. is not "man uses the same keybindings as less" is "man uses less"
<birdinatux> everytime i tell someone I'm from texas they say "howdy"
<birdinatux> lmao
<sogeking99> hey guys, how can i mount an iso?
<sy`> ::spits tobacoo:: Let's round up these cattle and fix their Ubuntu problems yall!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tu-chey erUSUL
<birdinatux> lmao
<sy`> birdinatux: ::tips hat::
<andruha1123> sy lmao...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> erUSUL: much of what i was trying to say
<erUSUL> :)
<sy`> Funny thing, I've problem seen more Gnus than I have seen cows in the last... 3 years?
<sy`> lol
<andruha1123> you must have a good router to have internet in the middle of the field!
<sy`> probably*
<sy`> wow spell check
<birdinatux> Lmao, if only we could eat the guns? haha
<sy`> andruha1123: Yeah, I have my router attached to a cow.
<paulina>  my name is paulin
<sy`> hello paulin
<Raj007> <=- is from SFO . Goooo Giants ! can't wait for the season to start.
<sy`> How may the Ubuntu Cowboys assist you?
<paulina> hello is whats you name
<vish> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andruha1123> sy, powered by cow gas? Thats kinda like recycling!
<andruha1123> sorry ubottu
<Cain>  crlcan81
<crlcan81> dang it
<birdinatux> scolded :( lol
<crlcan81> hate when it does that
<sy`> Hey, does ubuntu have a gui application for kickstart?
<Raj007> question - So, Ubuntu is now "The" mainstream distro (for regular home users not business)?
<MaslowK> Raj007: As far as I can tell.
<sy`> Raj007: From what I am seeing, they are trying to become more enterprise now also.
<MaslowK> Every source I've checked cites ubuntu as THE distro for home users, while several years back it was more "up in the air"
<drt28424> Hello, I have some music files ending in .mp3 that I want to burn to an audio cd, but brasero says the file types are not supported
<sogeking99> what program can i get to mount iso?
<drt28424> sy`: system-config-kickstart  ?
<MaslowK> More between ubuntu, mandriva and fedora iirc
<MaslowK> Fedora is nice too
<sy`> drt28424: It looked like a cheap Fedora clone. >.<
<birdinatux> On your Ubuntu desktop machine, install the package system-config-kickstart using
<birdinatux> your favourite tool. You will then find the tool in Applications->System Tools->Kickstart.
<MaslowK> drt28424: Install restricted drivers I imagine
<erUSUL> !codecs | drt28424
<ubottu> drt28424: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drt28424> file says this :  Audio file with ID3 version 2.4.0, contains: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v2,   8 kbps, 22.05 kHz, JntStereo
<paulina> is my name is paulina ok is no inglihs am spain
<paulina> ok
<paulina> hello
<MaslowK> Or that.
<paulina> hola
<paulina> hola hay alguien ¿?
<FloodBot1> paulina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulina> hello
<erUSUL> drt28424: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MaslowK> df.
<drt28424> erUSUL: ok, trying that now..
<MaslowK> paulina: Im sure its fine, a name is just a label :)
<MaslowK> Most of us do speak english though
<vish> !es > paulina
<Raj007> A little off-topic, what should be my next distro after i've "re-learned" Linux? I installed this so it would be easier for me to learn.
<sogeking99> anyone?
<Raj007> well re-learned as in, gained a little proficiency
<tony_> I speak Chinese
<Raj007> or Ubuntu is "the one"
<MaslowK> sogeking99: Sec
<vish> sogeking99: you should be able to right click and mount the iso
<MaslowK> Er, okay
<Bohemian_Cow> Raj007 try another of the major distros like CentOS
<MaslowK> I dont remember that being an option by default @ vish
<sy`> Raj007: They are all pretty much the same, I just think it depends on what you plan on using it for or the philosophies behind the distro.
<andruha1123> i speak Ukrainian :O
<redbox> Raj007: You decide. Maybe Gentoo? That'll throw you right back to Ubuntu.
<MaslowK> Though last time I used ubuntu was a while ago
<vish> sogeking99: its "archive mounter"
<Bohemian_Cow> CentOS is also good if you ever end up having to use RHEL
<vish> MaslowK: iirc, archive mounter is installed by default
<MaslowK> Yeah, I mean available through a context menu
<MaslowK> I could be wrong tho
<sy`> Raj007: Arch, Fedora, or RHEL are the only ones I recommend.
<Raj007> Mostly dev work only. c/c++/html/Java
<MaslowK> redbox: Should've said DSL :P
<vish> MaslowK: once it is installed you have it in the context menu
<MaslowK> Hm
<birdinatux> sogeking99: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<vish> MaslowK: "Open with Archive mounter" option
<Raj007> Noone recommended Debian :) heh
<sogeking99> thanks
<sy`> Raj007: lol
<Raj007> But yeah i did hear about Arch, i got to take a look into it :)
<sy`> Raj007: Arch is more "hardcore" by default.
<Bohemian_Cow> Arch is great on older machines
<Raj007> that's what i want :)
<Bohemian_Cow> its very lightweight
<redbox> !iso | sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sy`> Raj007: I agree with Bohemian_Cow but it's good on newer systems also.
<Raj007> No harm in VM'ing it and trying Fedora/Arch.
<sogeking99> what mount point?
<Raj007> ofcourse in a month or so :)
<vish> sogeking99: when you right click on the iso, do you have the option  "Open with Archive mounter"  ?
<MaslowK> sogeking99: Wherever you want basically.
<booze2go> i encountered a weird phenomenon - i've installed ubuntu 10.10 via wubi and everthing was fast and great. now i gave ubuntu one of my harddrives and installed it from scratch. now the thing is it's not as responsive as the wubi version. any idea why?
<Bohemian_Cow> sogeking: mount point is the folder where you wish to mount the iso image ie /mnt/isoimage
<sacarlson> Raj007: if your a c++ programer you might like gento http://www.gentoo.org/
<MaslowK> I used to do something like /media/iso1
<redbox> sogeking99: You pick. We usually create an empty directory in "/media/Wolf" or such then mount it from there.
<sogeking99> ok thanks
<sogeking99> i tried right click mount, nothing seemed to happen
<drt28424> !codecs > drt28424   thanks erUSUL
<ubottu> drt28424, please see my private message
<Raj007> sacarlson: will look into that too.
<erUSUL> drt28424: no problem
<vish> sogeking99: the iso will get mounted and you will be able to browse the iso just like any other folder,
<sy`> Raj007: I used Arch for 2 years. I love it just I am a little tired of configuring and want to focus more on lisp. Ubuntu is good for the lazy folks. lol
<sogeking99> where will it be mounted? never asked me
<vish> sogeking99: do you see the new entry on the left pane , with the iso name ?
<Raj007> Now i have a genuine question - I have a quad core and i'm a cpu cycle freak. I like to monitor my CPU/Ethernet all the time. What is a good widget application that will show me all four core performances like the one's Windows 7 have?
<Raj007> I want to be able to monitor each core individually.
<many_questions> Hi...
<sy`> Raj007: I assume that would already be in the system monitor in ubuntu.
<sy`> or top...
<sogeking99> no
<sy`> ?
<vish> sogeking99: it wont ask where, it will just mount it.. no need to specify where, when you are using the right-click option
<Raj007> sy`: it just shows avg cpu use, not each core. I was thinking graphical. htop = good but it's on CLI
<Raj007> like widgets on the desktop
<sy`> hmm
<sogeking99> and it should then appear in places?
<Raj007> yeah like Windows 7
<Raj007> gadgets even
<Raj007> :D
<andruha1123> stupid question.. why doesn't a file run when i type its name in the terminal (its there, i checked with ls)
<vish> sogeking99: yea, it will appear in places
<Raj007> andruha1123: type ./filename
<wicky> wow, a lot of nicks in here. any one had a problem in 10.10 where images set as desktop background get oriented incorrectly?
<andruha1123> Raj007, wow.. must be late that i forgot that
<vish> sogeking99: below the "Network"
<many_questions> I have a ubuntu CD (10.04) that was modified to use a especial (Local) repository... I can't install using this CD right now... but I would like to know what repository(s) is set on it...
<sacarlson> Raj007: it's probly not what you want but to monitor my network I use cacti ,  cacti will also monitor mem usage and a few other things on my local system but I also use it to monitor remote system usage
<Raj007> sacarlson: any recommendation is good, let me look into it.
<sogeking99> strange, not there
<sy`> >.<
<Raj007> sacarlson: you were right, that's not what i need but a very useful tool indeed for remote system monitoring.
<sacarlson> Raj007: ya it's graphics are cool you can zoom in and out from 5 minits to 2 years ago
<andruha1123> why does it tell me that permission is denied when I did this: "chmod 744 filename"
<Raj007> lol that's nice.
<vish> sogeking99: what option did you select from right click menu?
<redbox> sacarlson: How do you use it? :)
<sogeking99> open with archive mounter
<redbox> sacarlson: Nevermind. Found a wiki.
<sacarlson> Raj007: I use it to monitor network bandwidth at different points on my net so I can tell what is using what bandwidth and how long something didn't work
<vish> sogeking99: then look in PLaces > "Computer"
<sacarlson> redbox:  opps not sure what you wanted
<vish> sogeking99: if it does not appear even there, then either the iso might be broken or something else is wrong with that iso
<Raj007> andruha1123: you don't have permission to change that file. you're not the owner/group of that file. Try sudo the command?
<sogeking99> oh right
<andruha1123> Raj007, i did.. and i just created that file
<vish> sogeking99: found it ?
<sogeking99> no, not there
<Raj007> andruha1123: well something with the permission is wrong on that file. Just sudo chmod
<vish> sogeking99: hmm, then the iso might be broken..
<andruha1123> Raj007, here is what I typed: sudo chmod 744 testfile
<many_questions> how could I change the "apt" repository on the Ubuntu instalation CD?
<sogeking99> its my diablo iso, i used it on windows like
<Raj007> andruha1123: and doesn't work?
<andruha1123> then when i type ./testfile it tell me that permission is denied
<andruha1123> Raj007, nothing happens when i hit enter.. i dunno
<Raj007> andruha1123, ls -al filename?
<andruha1123> cannot acces filename error comes up
<sogeking99> oh isom worked
<sogeking99> so my archive mounter is broken?
<Raj007> andruha1123: no replace filename with your file name
<sacarlson> many_questions: this sounds like a tool that might help you http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sy`> hmmm
<sy`> once I figure out how to use this kickstart, all will be good
<andruha1123> Raj007, lol sorry, i thought you type 'testfile' which is the actual filename. I get rwxrwx 1
<Raj007> andruha1123: sorry need to go, asleep @ keyboard :)
<Raj007> g'night all.
<andruha1123> night
<pfifo> good morning
<MaslowK> Sup dawg.
<Satauros> hi ya'll, quick question, how do I verify that my ubuntu server is correctly sync'ing with my time server, using ntpd?
<pfifo> not me, good thing for coffee
<MaslowK> cheater00: CHEATERS GO TO HELL
<MaslowK> xD
<pfifo> Satauros, check and see if it has a log
<MaslowK> pfifo: Better than booze at 4am eh?
<MaslowK> lol
<dr0id> how do you get the current working dir ?
<pfifo> dr0id, pwd
<dr0id> lol
<pfifo> its 7am here MaslowK
<dr0id> it's 26pm here
<Satauros> pfifo, this log, should it be in /var/log/ntpstats ?
<MaslowK> pfifo: Exactly :P
<pfifo> Satauros, Im not sure if it makes a log, but if it does it will be in /var/log... it may also log to syslogd
<many_questions> sacarlson: I take a look at uck... and its pretty cool... but not what im looking for... I whants to know where in a cd (iso) of ubuntu I can find the list of repository.... (like the source.list)...
<sogeking99> ah man it not worked, asked for install disk but thats what i mounted
<sacarlson> Satauros: well for one you could verify that ntpd is running with ps -A  | grep ntpd
<Pumpkin-> Satauros: You want some output from ntpq. From memory it is ntpq -pn, but I'm not 100% sure.
<Satauros> it is running :)
<MaslowK> sogeking99: When installing it or when trying to play the game after installation?
<Satauros> ntpd -q gives me some results at least
<sogeking99> when install
<sogeking99> i right clicked setup and chose 'open with wine program loader'
<Satauros> if that last mentioned command provides output, should I assume that the time sync'ing works properly?
<Michael> Hello, is anyone familiar with tar (the partition backup and restoration program) ?
<jrib> Guest952: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<sacarlson> many_questions: I guess it's not in it's standard location on a livecd at /etc/apt/source.list
<MaslowK> sogeking99: Not sure then, thats unusual :|
<MaslowK> Could just be that game, or maybe the version of the installer pressed to that particular disc
<MaslowK> It getting to the point where it specifically asks for a particular disc gets me.
<Satauros> thx for the help, i'll check it out :)
<sogeking99> its an iso i made from my original disk,
<MaslowK> Well
<MaslowK> I guess I could only really suggest acquiring a different copy of the game (be creative) and trying that.
<p896gbm> is there a generic gamedev channel somewhere? some place people hang out who are making games?
<sogeking99> ok thanks
<MaslowK> Unless its a copy protection issue, in which case maybe try ripping the disc with a different app?
<MaslowK> I usually use dvddecryptor in windows.
<abhinav_singh> Can I install 64 bit Ubuntu 10.10 on my 32 bit machine?
<jrib> abhinav_singh: no...
<SixtyFold> hence 64 bit
<abhinav_singh> well how to find weather my processor is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<abhinav_singh> *wether
<griphown> Opa, alguém ai conseguiu usar compiz ou o unity 3d com uma [SiS] 771/671 ?
<sogeking99> didn't think it would be an issue with such an old game
<pfifo> well technically you could put the files on your hard drive, but none of the programs would run
<LjL> !pt | griphown
<ubottu> griphown: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<griphown> Hi, anyone know if i can use compiz or unity 3d with [SiS] 771/671 ?
<bazhang> griphown, ask in #compiz , my recollection is that you cannot
<jrib> abhinav_singh: you can see if the "lm" flag is in /proc/cpuinfo
<MaslowK> sogeking99: Depends on what you're using to rip the disc I imagine
<sogeking99> yeah
<abhinav_singh> yes jrib
<jrib> abhinav_singh: if it is, then you have a 64bit capable cpu
<abhinav_singh> okay jrib
<MaslowK> I still havent tried diablo 1/2, the whole point-and-click control deal bothers me
<sogeking99> great for lan
<karma_police> i am re-installing ubuntu but want to keep my home folder... i remember setting it up as a separate partition when i first installed it.. how do i proceed with the installer in order to keep it?
<jrib> karma_police: setup /home as a separate partition, point it to your existing partition, check "do not format"
<bazhang> !home | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MaslowK> Or
<MaslowK> Ctrl+X then CTRL+V
<MaslowK> :|
<karma_police> do ok.. thats what i was wondering... i have to set it as home.. as long as i do not format it then al my data from the previous install will be there?
<MaslowK> karma_police: Honestly I would just cut the directories/files in your Home folder to a secure location on a different partition, then copy them to the new Home directory after installing.
<MaslowK> Seems easy enough.
<MaslowK> Or at least, in Windows it is. ;/
<Odaym> what is a good python IDE? other than having access to the python shell on bash
<jrib> karma_police: you should always have backups of course, but what I described will work
<karma_police> i have it all backed up on a 2 tb hdd.. i was just experimenting.. i always come here before i do anything too drastic
<jrib> Odaym: http://wiki.python.org/moin/IntegratedDevelopmentEnvironments
<Odaym> hi jrib
<Odaym> let me rephrase
<Odaym> what is a good python IDE that you know of?
<jrib> Odaym: I use vim.  Use what works for you.  Try the ones on that list
<Odaym> vim does that?
<Odaym> haha
<Odaym> crazy
<ymonir> hello , how to know if some one is hacking my unbunt
<iceroot> ymonir: by understanding how the systems works and how to read logfiles and so on
<ymonir> iceroot - is there possibility that some one can see my desktop Via Network if he is using XP or Apple  and hack my Ubuntu ?
<shutz> ymonir: that's possible...
<ymonir> Shutz : can you tell me how to avoid it -step by step ?
<shutz> remote control in your own network is always possible...
<YBinnenweg> Hi guys, when I try to acces my home folder of ubuntu with windows 7 it gives me 2 files "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" & "README" and "README
<ryokea> ymonir: keep updated with latest packages and don't click on suspicious links
<YBinnenweg>  "README" sais"THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.  From the graphical desktop, click on:  "Access Your Private Data"  or  From the command line, run:  ecryptfs-mount-private"
<YBinnenweg> now how can i acces my home folder of ubuntu from windows?
<Cradam> hi my machine isnt letting me boot ubuntu from usb, it keeps coming up menu.c32: nota com32r image. i used universal installer
<jrib> YBinnenweg: it's encrypted
<YBinnenweg> okay..
<YBinnenweg> how can i decrypt it?
<jrib> YBinnenweg: I'm not sure that's easily done on windows
<YBinnenweg> well
<YBinnenweg> i can also acces the ubuntu ;)
<YBinnenweg> but rightnow i'm on the windows
<jrib> YBinnenweg: right, well when you log-in on ubuntu it will be automatically decrypted
<jrib> !encrypted | YBinnenweg
<ubottu> YBinnenweg: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<elFidel> hi - is de.archive.ubuntu known to be slow as **** since several weeks?
<elFidel> seems like running update/upgrade is taking ages on several boxes i have here
<YBinnenweg> okay... but I need to acces it from my windows comp. because I need my music on windows to sync it via itunes with my iphone
<Blackhex> Hello everyone. What can be wrong and how can I fix that I have no devices in "Sound Preferences" at "Hardware" tab in Gnome althoung sounds are working?
<Cradam> lol at how noone is willing to help with this major problem
<Cradam> my machine isnt letting me boot ubuntu from usb, it keeps coming up menu.c32: nota com32r image. i used universal installer
<ymonir> ryokea: i  updated every new latest packages  - but i want to know how to check is some one is monitoring me - and also i want to block all the gates which allows any one to monitor or see what iam doing on my desktop
<bazhang> elFidel, try a different mirror
<ikonia> ymonir: monitoring is disabled by deffault
<shutz> YBinnenweg: is there any possibility on windows to read unix-based file-systems?
<ikonia> ymonir: they would have to set up software on your machine to do that
<YBinnenweg> yep
<YBinnenweg> a program called ext2fsd
<ikonia> ymonir: so don't worry about it
<elFidel> bazhang: yes i know that might do the trick - but somehow i am just wondering as it seems that .de mirror is just permanently slow
<jrib> YBinnenweg: like I said, I don't think that will be easy.  You can read the details of the setup at the link I gave you
<ryokea> ymonir: turn off remote desktop. system -> preferences -> remote desktop. that would be a step in the right direction, also look into setting up a firewall
<YBinnenweg> okay
<elFidel> which is most likely not supposed to be like that ;)
<shutz> YBinnenweg: thanks, I was looking for something like that :p
<adac> hi. Is tehre a free pastebin that I can install on my server?
<YBinnenweg> haha okay :P
<YBinnenweg> well remember
<MaslowK> ymonir: Basically dont install things from websites you dont recognize.
<ikonia> adac: pastebin is opensource, google for the code
<YBinnenweg> you can't acces your home folder -.-
<bazhang> elFidel, doubtful it's permanent, my local mirror was completely down a couple of days ago and is fine now
<MaslowK> That should keep you safe enough in linux.
<z6t6c7u8i> CIAO A TUTTI !!!!!
<shutz> indeed :/
<YBinnenweg> thats what i need :P
<YBinnenweg> i don't want to have 2 times 13 gigs of music xD
<jrib> YBinnenweg: so don't encrypt your music
<ymonir> thanks for you all
<YBinnenweg> lol
<YBinnenweg> i didn't encrypt anything..
<ryokea> ymonir: no prob
<MaslowK> Here's a question; say I have two hard disks; windows and its bootloader are installed on one, and one is used for storage. If I go and install Wubi on the storage disk, will it still add the proper boot entry?
<YBinnenweg> i only have a password on my account
<jrib> YBinnenweg: I am telling you that you did, your home is encrypted
<YBinnenweg> nothing more
<elFidel> bazhang: k thanks for the response
<ymonir> about setting up a firewall - is it from software center
<Blackhex> The same problem is in Kubuntu it has somehting to do with PulseAudio. Somehow alsa is fine with detecting the device but the PulseAudio don't. Anyone?
<adac> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/ you mean this one right?
<ryokea> ymonir: yea, there is one you can use that works pretty well called firestarter
<YBinnenweg> well... maybe some ghost did it.. cause i just installed ubuntu, installed pidgin and some other mess, and i never enabled any kind of encryption in the settings :S
<YBinnenweg> also not durning the installation
<shutz> YBinnenweg: and your music is in your /home/ folder?
<jrib> YBinnenweg: at install there is an option to encrypt your home directory
<ymonir> and is there really - some back doors for ubuntu - or viruses ?
<YBinnenweg> yep it is
<YBinnenweg> uhmm
<YBinnenweg> yes/
<YBinnenweg> ?
<bazhang> ymonir, nope
<FloodBot1> YBinnenweg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kos_kos> hi
<shutz> an easy way is to copy it to an external hdd or usb-stick :p
<Lint01> ymonir, most often server software like proxies or spambots
<jrib> YBinnenweg: what you described earlier indicates that your home is encrypted, you can refuse to believe it, but that won't really change much :)
<YBinnenweg> i know
<YBinnenweg> i believe it's encrypted
<ymonir> thanks - thanks alooottt
<ryokea> ymonir: generally? no, but security vulnerabilities pop up from time to time that could be exploited. ubuntu is kept up to date security wise pretty well so as long as you keep updating your system, you will be fine
<YBinnenweg> i just don't know how i did it lol :P i never enabled anything, and is there some kind of option to disable the encryption in ubuntu?
<jrib> YBinnenweg: just create some directory like /shared and move your music there (do this in ubuntu)
<YBinnenweg> okay
<YBinnenweg> well i'll reboot in ubuntu
<YBinnenweg> and i'll be back :P
<YBinnenweg> if you don't mind (A)
<YBinnenweg> :P
<FloodBot1> YBinnenweg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shutz> good luck
<jrib> YBinnenweg: the link I gave you tells you how to disable it altogether if you prefer
<auro1> hey
<auro1> i bricked my windows bootloader
<ymonir> thank you ryokea :)
<auro1> it just hangs then goes back to the grub loader
<YBinnenweg> install grub bootloader from ubuntu
<auro1> i am uisng the grub one
<auro1> and its doing fine
<YBinnenweg> grub can automatically search for windows 8
<ryokea> ymonir: no prob
<YBinnenweg> windows 7*
<Pumpkin-> can I safely assume everything else in a normal startup has actually started before stuff in /etc/rc.local gets executed on system boot. I'm not sure how asynchronous the upstart boot process is.
<YBinnenweg> aww lol
<YBinnenweg> why did you tell it then xD
<auro1> Yeah but the thing is, when i click on "Windows 7"
<sarthor> HI, How to check what version of shorewall i am using ? Command line ?
<auro1> it goes to a black window with a _ flashing
<auro1> for 5-10 seconds
<avinashhm> Hi , can we unbind the alt key [ or meta ] key in gnome terminal .. i saw the profile preferences .nothing catch .. any hints ?
<ryokea> Pumpkin-: i think rc.local is run when you log in
<auro1> then goes back to the grub menu
<YBinnenweg> maybe it's not the right device?
<YBinnenweg> i mean
<bia> I'm having trouble with updating the android development plugins for Eclipse on Ubuntu. The status is stuck at: "Update: (3%)". Any ideas?
<YBinnenweg> that grub is not pointed to the right place where the windows installation is
<auro1> i can check.. it should say /dev/sda1...
<auro1> can i do something
<Pumpkin-> ryokea: that contradicts what it says in its own comments. "# This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel."
<auro1> when i am in the grub loader?
<YBinnenweg> uhmm
<YBinnenweg> as far as i know not..
<auro1> ok
<YBinnenweg> i remember
<YBinnenweg> last night
<ryokea> Pumpkin-: my bad, it is run before all other scripts right before the login prompt appears
<YBinnenweg> i did a command something like "grub-update"
<auro1> oooh
<YBinnenweg> and it added windows 7 to my grub bootloader
<YBinnenweg> it just rebuilds the whole bootloader
<jrib> YBinnenweg: stop pressing enter please
<YBinnenweg> sorry.
<auro1> How would I use it ?
<jrib> Pumpkin-: what do you want to accomplish?
<YBinnenweg> open terminal -> grub-update
<auro1> not there
<auro1> asks me to install either grub or grub2 package
<auro1> wich one do i choose?
<ryokea> Pumpkin-: correction again, it is run after all other scripts before logon prompt *cant type today*
<ikonia> auro1: grub2 is the current default, use it unless you have a reason not to
<YBinnenweg> uhmm.. i accually have no idea whats the difference between those once
<auro1> ikonia: Thanks
<auro1> oooooooooh
<auro1> a funny error popped up
<auro1> when installing grub2
<YBinnenweg> and then it should rebuild some linux related files.. and after that when it's done, you can try reboot
<YBinnenweg> let me get on ubuntu :P brb ;)
<auro1> http://pastebin.com/fTmPnfMJ
<ikonia> auro1: where did you tell it to install ?
<auro1> ikonia: ubuntu or grub?
<ikonia> auro1: grub
<auro1> ikonia: default, didn't mess with it. The error comes from me running "sudo apt-get install grub2"
<ikonia> auro1: why are you doing that ?
<ikonia> auro1: the installer should have done it for you
<auro1> YBinnenweg suggested it
<ikonia> auro1: you shouldn't have to run sudo apt-get install grub2 as it should already be installed ?
<YBinnenweg> whaaat?
<auro1> well it wasn't available apparently. :S
<YBinnenweg> i just said grub-update
<auro1> oh
<auro1> shit
<ikonia> auro1: why ?
<ikonia> auro1: what? ??
<ikonia> auro1: languagfe
<ikonia> languag
<ikonia> e
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auro1> yeah
<auro1> uhm
<auro1> well there was no such thing as grub-update
<auro1> so i guess i just screwed myself over even more
<ikonia> auro1: update-grub
<ikonia> auro1: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<auro1> 10.10
<ikonia> auro1: ok, so grub2 should already be installed and working
<auro1> Ok this time it didn't explode. Pastebinning
<ikonia> auro1: so what's the issue that is causing you to mess with it
<auro1> http://pastebin.com/erqY9VuM
<auro1> but its not saying anything new
<auro1> Well
<Pumpkin-> jrib: I initially want to get some host to host ipsec sessions to start. OpenSwan is invoked fine at boot time by /etc/init.d/ipsec, but it doesn't acutally seem to bother doing IKE until I bring it up with ipsec auto --up blah.
<auro1> When I go into grub and try to load "Windows 7"
<Satisfied> anybody know of a gui runlevel editor for ubuntu ?
<auro1> It gives me a blinking __ for 5-10 seconds
<auro1> then goes back to GRUB
<tristan3199us> my camera doesnt work on my laptop,, can anyone tell me why there are no devices in /proc/bus/usb
<ikonia> auro1: ok, so that's something you don't have to re-install grub for
<Dr_Willis> Satisfied:  ubuntu uses upstart. not sysv. so the runlevel stuf is not really that used.
<Dr_Willis> Satisfied:  whjat are you trying to change exactly.
<Pumpkin-> (its not a major problem as I have iptables blocking non-ESP traffic to the hosts, but I need to get this running for a proof of concept now rather than work out whats broken with openswan. I'll get back to that bit later).
<auro1> ikonia: oh okay, i'm just a random newb, i don't know much about linux
<ikonia> auro1: that's ok, everyone is new at some point, just try to slow down before rushing into making changes
<amarin> question: can linux pass a virus to a mac machine
<auro1> ikonia: Yeah...
<avinashhm> Hi in gnome terminal, can we unbind Alt or Meta key with menu bar ?
<ikonia> auro1: I'll get the bot that will send you a link
<ikonia> !grub2 > auro1
<ubottu> auro1, please see my private message
<ikonia> auro1: depends on the virus
<auro1> ikonia: it found the correct "partition"? (dev/sda1
<ikonia> auro1: ok, test it
<auro1> ok
<auro1> testing
<auro1> be back
<Satisfied> Dr_Willis, thanks... first time I've heard of this upstart so I'll be doing a little reading for now
<jrib> Pumpkin-: I'm not familiar with these tools.  However my suggestion is you just write your own init script and make it run after openswan.  Though, I believe the sysv-init scripts will still be run in order even if upstart is taking care of it (so /etc/rc.local should work too).  And actually, I'd be surprised if there isn't some openswan conf file you can modify to setup this up in a more "proper" way, so
<jrib> you might try #openswan
<Pumpkin-> jrib: yeah, I will do, but for now rc.local SHOULD work, so I'm going with it. I'll work out whats wrong with the proper method later :)
<Pumpkin-> when I don't have to worry about management shouting at me for being late.
<auro1> hey
<auro1> im back
<auro1> it was acting exactly the same
<auro1> no change (no thanks to me)
<FloodBot1> auro1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam__> I have a bunch of folders within /home what is the comand to emtpy all of the files within them into home, and then delete the empty folders? So: files in home/a  home/b all end up in /home ?
<Pumpkin-> sam__: some contoxion using find. But are you really sure you want to put everyones home directories in /home directly. Sounds a bit mad.
<auro1> got ideas?
<auro1> ikonia: no change :(
<Guest85918> hello, i need some help on natty and kernelproblems, can i get some directions here?
<sam__> Pumpkin-, just an example. Not really my /home
<vish> !ask | Guest85918
<ubottu> Guest85918: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vish> Guest85918: btw, for natty problems you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<sam__> anyone got any pointers on find / cp for me?
<MaslowK> Would it be out of line for me to say the !ask command is pointless?
<jrib> MaslowK: well it's not pointless...
<MaslowK> I mean seriously, how hard is it to just go "*user: Ask away"
<MaslowK> ?
<jrib> MaslowK: it gets tedious after a while.  That's why it's better to inform people that we prefer they just ask the question.  In the future, we don't have to keep saying "ask away" a million times
<vish> MaslowK: that does not ensure that the user will not repeat it again
<auro1> BLEHHH
<gelo> exit
 * MaslowK shrugs
<shomon> loads of channels have that stuff in the topic even
<auro1> My windows install is bricked. It is windows 7. I can get into GRUB and i can see a windows 7 entry. It is also located on teh correct partition. When i enter it, it hangs with a flashing ___ in the top left corner for 5 seconds then goes back to grub. Any ideas!?
<llutz_> shomon: nobody really reads/respects the topic
<MaslowK> I just know from having helped moderate a few support channels in my time how easy it is to just go "insert trigger here"
<vish> auro1: ##windows for windows problems
<auro1> i dont think its windows
<auro1> its related to grub loading windows in a dualboot with ubuntu
<shomon> yeah I just meant it's quite a normal thing on irc help channels to tell people how to ask
<auro1> but i'll crosspost it
<Dr_Willis> compare your windows endtry in the grub.cfg with other peoples entries
<auro1> Dr_Willis: Where do i find "other peoples entries" ?
<Dr_Willis> forums ir           | is to just go "insert trigger here"
<Dr_Willis>  .         vish | auro1: ##windows for windows problems
<Dr_Willis>  .   oops miosspasted
<Dr_Willis> forums or google for example entries.
<auro1> mmk
<Pumpkin-> sam__: something like find * -type d -exec echo mv {}/* . \; -exec echo rmdir {} \;
<Pumpkin-> check thats what you want, then remove the echos to actually do it
<NicolasX> hola
<NicolasX> !
<Dr_Willis> sam__:  google for find examples and ussage. theres lots of them
<auro1> hmm
<auro1> i think i may have found something
<auro1> a "windows boot repair" thingy
<Dr_Willis>            | is to just go "insert trigger here"
<Dr_Willis>  .         vish | auro1: ##windows for windows problems
<Dr_Willis>  .             | is to just go "insert trigger here"
<Dr_Willis>  .         vish | auro1: ##windows for windows problems
<Dr_Willis>  .             | is to just go "insert trigger here"
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis>  .         vish | auro1: ##windows for windows problems
<vish> Dr_Willis: lol!
<auro1> LOL
<LjL> =)
<turneralex> hey fellas.
<turneralex> could anyone here help me with a little php? ##php seems to be full :(
<LjL> Dr_Willis: scriptfail :P
<auro1> turneralex: sure
<auro1> maybe you can help me with wiindows being an idiot?
<LjL> turneralex: it's not full, you need to be registered and identified to join it
<LjL> !register > turneralex    (turneralex, see the private message from ubottu)
<vish> turneralex: if its not related to ubuntu support, then only needs to be asked in ##php
<turneralex> ahh yes, sorry new to xchat - forgot to ident
<auro1> !register > turneralex
<ubottu> turneralex, please see my private message
<shomon> how do I make my internal hostname visible across a lan? so people can access a website on myhostname.domain ?
<shomon> is it apache, or do I set that somewhere else?
<llutz_> shomon: setup a dns-server
<shomon> no, I doubt that. It's already got an internal IP address
<shomon> of the 192.168.*.* type
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  use one of the dyndns services and port forwarding on your router
<shomon> I don't want it to be visible across the net
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: dyndns to access across a lan?
<shomon> I doubt it could anyway without some port forwarding on the router
<llutz_> shomon: setup a dns-server INSIDE your LAN
<shomon> ah, I'll look up how to do that
<Dr_Willis> 'across a lan' is a little vague
<BIGBAMBU> <-- cesk0 has quit (Client closed connection)
<BIGBAMBU> --> cesk0 (~cesk0@Azzurra=2E2742EA.32-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has joined #programmazione
<BIGBAMBU> <-- ishu has quit (Client closed connection)
<BIGBAMBU> --> ishu (~irc@Azzurra-3CD9F6CB.1-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has joined #Programmazione
<BIGBAMBU> --- Iroquis` is now known as Gomez
<FloodBot1> BIGBAMBU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BIGBAMBU> * Loaded log from Wed Feb 23 23:44:23 2011
<shomon> internally... like an intranet thing
<Dr_Willis> If you mean by hostname ON a lan..   set up /etc/hosts is one way
<shomon> people can access my site from it's IP address
<shomon> but I set it up as having the hostname
<shomon> ok.. I'll look at that
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  from the internet you mean?
<llutz_> nobody wants to keep /etc/hosts actual in a LAN with more than 2 hsots
<llutz_> hosts
<shomon> Dr_Willis: no, just internally in my network
<Dr_Willis> llutz_:  i got 4 here. :) home lan.
<dubey> hello
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: you have too much time
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  hosts file would be the quick and dirty way
<Dr_Willis> llutz_:  they are all static ip's so the hosts file rarely changes.
<llutz_> dnsmasq, 2 minutes, done
<shomon> they'd add it to their host file?
<dubey> i am trying to install apache2 using apt-get but getting this error : http://pastebin.com/tHGtXbpk
<grabarz> for god sake. how can i speed up mouse scroll?
<paranoid_ndroid> hello, where can I see the times at which the system was booted?
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz_> paranoid_ndroid: "last reboot"
<bullgard> paranoid_ndroid: in /var/log/syslog
 * qaisi where can I find snort logs?
<Pici> paranoid_ndroid, llutz_: "last reboot" is incorrect here.  "who -b" reports the correct date.
<dubey> any help ?
 * qaisi <where can I find snort logs?>
<qaisi> ??
<qaisi> where can I find Snort logs?
<stianhj> dubey, why not use a lamp stack like xampp? or install using tasksel?
<llutz_> Pici: in what situation does the result differ?
<Pici> llutz_: It looks like wtmp doesnt go back far enough on my server to include that data.  "wtmp begins Tue Feb  1 07:57:12 2011", But boot occured in October 2010.
<Pici> stianhj: We don't support xampp here, and tasksel will include the same packages that he is trying to isntall with apt-get.
<pentarex> hey guys can someone help me with some runscript
<NoOova> How get list of files older than 3 days?
<llutz_> Pici: in that case, "uptime"
<sporedi> how do i install desktop on ubuntu 10.04 (it was working fine but in process to free some disk space i mess the gui )
<pentarex> http://pastebin.com/deVm51SW
<sporedi> i am using server
<Pici> NoOova: find . -ctime +3   should work. (or mtime for modification date).
<egolost> hmmm.. I'm planing to switch os from centos to ubuntu server this weekend. I wan't to preserve my lvm/raid5 setup. which ubuntu cd should i use? ubuntu server or alternate?
<jrib> NoOova: make sure you understand exactly what ctime is (it's not creation time)
<Pici> jrib: I'm not sure I know what the difference is actually.
<jrib> egolost: alternate installs the desktop version of ubuntu, so if you want server use the server install
<egolost> jrib: ok... thx.
<jrib> Pici: from memory, ctime is modifications to the file or inode (things like permissions and owner)
<what__the_hell> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<what__the_hell> when I try to sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<what__the_hell> bug?
<what__the_hell> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<what__the_hell> 	Soft blocked: no
<llutz_> what__the_hell: sudo rfkill wlan0 unblock
<what__the_hell> 	Hard blocked: yes
<jrib> Pici: man 2 stat  seems to describe it
<usr13_> what__the_hell: What exactly are you trying to do?
<what__the_hell> llutz_: that command is not right
<what__the_hell> you mean unblock wlan0?
<llutz_> what__the_hell: or that way round. but since your device is hard-blocked, i doubt it will work
<usr13_> what__the_hell: Keep your questions / statements on one line, it will be easier to understand you.
<what__the_hell> llutz_: well this started happening after update
<usr13_> what__the_hell: What exactly is happening?
<llutz_> what__the_hell: updating what?
<maite> Hello
<what__the_hell> llutz_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<what__the_hell> ..
<what__the_hell> hello maite
<what__the_hell> no need to pm
<usr13_> what__the_hell: Are you dropping your wireless connection?  Is that the problem?
<what__the_hell> usr13_: after i sudo ifconfig wlan0 down I cant put it up
<what__the_hell> it worked before
<usr13_> what__the_hell: What exactly are you trying to do?
<nickknock> hi there all ...
<what__the_hell> using macchanger
<vizyon9> hi all
<cammy_> Hello
<what__the_hell> hi to me
<Guest15776> hallo
<xtbgod> How do i make my genius eye 312 webcam work on my ubuntu 10.10?
<vizyon9> we are newby to ubuntu and have a problem abaut sending faxes throuh windows server  server
<what__the_hell> usr13_: sudo rfkill event
<what__the_hell> 1298555256.817302: idx 0 type 1 op 0 soft 0 hard 1
<vizyon9> windows 2003 server
<tmus> Doubleclicking folders on my Ubuntu 10.10 desktop takes forever to open the folder...? Known problem?
<cammy_> is there any way to create a file that looks like a file to all applications, but the data recieved by the application is controlled by another application?
<cammy_> idk if that made sense
<cammy_> like a 'streaming file'
<Guest15776> how to change nickname
<usr13_> what__the_hell: If you are having trouble controlling your network connection, I suggest installing wicd.
<vizyon9> guys won't you help me
<llutz_> cammy_: you want a fifo or a socket?
<what__the_hell> usr13_: yeah ill try
<what__the_hell> ;)
<usr13_> what__the_hell: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo reboot  #or just log out and back in again
<cammy_> llutz_: do they just look like files to applications?
<arand_> what__the_hell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610829 & http://www.geekmind.net/2011/01/linux-wifi-operation-not-possible-due.html
<arand_> usr13_: what__the_hell: That likely has nothing to do with this issue
<what__the_hell> arand_: already read :)
<usr13_> what__the_hell: In other words, you have to log out and back in again for the interface to start working.
<usr13_> arand_: What issue?
<llutz_> cammy_: depends on the apps
<what__the_hell> usr13_: and need to uninstall network manager.
<arand_> what__the_hell: And "rfkill unblock wifi" doesn#t help in your case then?
<usr13_> what__the_hell: Yes
<eugbuntu> Any pidgin users having trouble connecting to facebook chat? was working great up until today. Now it wont connect and states undefined condition
<vizyon9> guys how can i send a fax from my pc via fax server on the windows server
<cammy_> llutz: I need to send a file using X-Sendfile: using lighttpd, but theres not actually a file to send, its dynamically-created data
<usr13_> what__the_hell: sudo apt-get remove network-manager ; sudo apt-get install wicd
<cammy_> *llutz_:
<what__the_hell> usr13_: yes ..
<ikonia> vizyon9: ask the guys in ##windows
<hassan> anyone can help ?
<usr13_> vizyon9: Do you have a modem and phone line connected to your PC?
<vizyon9> i tried gfax but it didn't worked
<tyo__> hey guys any experience with virtualbox using usb wlan?
<what__the_hell> usr13_: it's just that everything was working correctly before...
<ikonia> vizyon9: ooh you mean from your ubuntu machine to the windows fax server ?
<usr13_> what__the_hell: Yes, I know.  I've run into this before.
<llutz_> cammy_: do some googling about "fifo" or "named pipe", maybe it is what you need
<vizyon9> usr13_: there is on the server
<what__the_hell> usr13_: btw first i should install wicd because then i have no internets
<what__the_hell> :)
<dubey> stianhj: Yes i know about this But want to resolve this issue
<tyo__> if im using usb wlan and i have wlan on laptop? can im using ad-hoc between host and guest... host ubuntu
<ikonia> vizyon9: what format/protocol does the windows fax server talk to the clients on ?
<vizyon9> ikonia: server is running no problem on it but we have just installed ubuntu for client but we cant send faxes
<usr13_> what__the_hell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afVnO3p67Js
<Dr_Willis> tyo__:  ive had issues in the past with gettting adhoc working with some network cards :(
<hassan> anyone can help about natty xserver?
<llutz_> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<joaobmatias> hi, i burned a image of UNE with unetbootin and when i put on the netbook it appears : no init found. try passing init=bootarg, does anyone knows how to solve this? thanks
<usr13_> what__the_hell: Actually, you can controll the interface with iwconfig and iwlist
<hassan> thanks
<what__the_hell> will be natty LTS?
<cammy_> llutz_: Does data thats sent but no process recieves it get buffered or lost?
<Dr_Willis> tyo__:  you want to use a USB wireless dongle, with virtualbox?  shall i ask why?
<Dr_Willis> what__the_hell:  no its not lts
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<vizyon9> ikonia: tcp/ip
<llutz_> cammy_: it gets buffered iirc
<vizyon9> its an ordinay network
<what__the_hell> Dr_Willis: im asking if it will be
<vizyon9> at a small company
<what__the_hell> Dr_Willis: when  will new LTS version come out
<ikonia> vizyon9: ok, but what format is it expecting to get the faxes in, eg: how does the client talk to the server from windows machines, ?
<hirogen> hi some guy might join the channel as i advised him to come here to resolve his query since its linix based, anyway im having to hold his hand since he's worried you guyz might be abusive
<hirogen> later
<usr13_> what__the_hell: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning ; sudo dhclient wlan0  # Where wlan0 is the wireless device.
<hirogen> fluter is the guy
<rmd_> hirogen: Worried people in here might be abusive?
<tyo__> Dr_willes : since i not have a  2 computer im using virtualbox for learning... i want to learn wireless
<cammy_> llutz_: thanks
<usr13_> what__the_hell: Or  iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys  #Where wlan0 is the wifi device and linksys is the essid of wifi router.
<shomon> how do I find out what is running on a specific port?
<bibic682> hello, can anyone accurately explain how to get the philips saa 7130  (SBT-TVFM)tuner card installed properly, so tvtime or similar can work?..Don't send me to any site...been there, done that, won't work  :)
<vizyon9> ikonia: would you show me a way to how can search it on the net
<ikonia> vizyon9: err, google is a common cause
<usr13_> shomon: netstat -pantu
<shomon> thansk!
<ikonia> vizyon9: common method I mean
<rmd_> shomon: You can netstat, or download a graphical app.
<shomon> thanks even...
<ikonia> vizyon9: however what client are you using on your windows clients to talk to the windows server ?
<hirogen> rmd the pussy hasnt joined yet
<hirogen> jeez
<hirogen> later lads
<rmd_> ...
<hirogen> anyway i will hang here soon as i need to learn ubuntu and become more technical
<rmd_> hirogen: you're... interesting.
<hirogen> yep im irc legend
<hirogen> j/k
<gaurav_help> how can i see my wget downlaod progress in new windows for file while downlaoding
<usr13_> what__the_hell: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<ikonia> hirogen: stop
<vizyon9> ikonia: like what
<shomon> maybe it's a different problem. I just restarted apache, and it said something is already on port 80...
<what__the_hell> usr13_: I know. I have used it before I just didnt remember to try it :P
<tyo__> Dr_Willis: so my laptop have wlan and im using virtualbox and attach some usb wlan... im try but no result... so i ask it is posible or not if im connect between host and guest (ad0hoc)
<ikonia> vizyon9: what is the client you are using on the windows machine to talk to the windows fax sxerver
<tyo__> ad-hoc
<rmd_> shomon: running another server?
<what__the_hell> usr13_: im using a vbox
<usr13_> what__the_hell: o
<shomon> well I don't think I ran another server rmd_  but something is there...
<shomon> and I can't access localhost:80
<what__the_hell> usr13_: vm with usb support macchanger etc
<rmd_> shomon: Did you look through the information provided by netstat?
<scribawf> How do I clean up Grub2 loader?
<vizyon9> ikonia: we were directly connect it via ip adress of server
<rmd_> You can also try a  simple netstat -a
<what__the_hell> usr13_: wicd doesnt have vpn support thats why i use network manager
<ikonia> vizyon9: using what client
<pentarex> guys I have a problem with that script http://pastebin.com/bFsNsDEj it says input its too long in line 6... can someone help me
<tyo__> Dr_Willis??
<shomon> rmd_: I couldn't find localhost:80 or my_ip:80
<what__the_hell> usr13_: doesnt work
<shomon> the error it gives is (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<shomon> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<ikonia> pentarex: looks like the classpath is too long
<vizyon9> ikonia: whay you mean with client, now we are using ubuntu as a client
<Dr_Willis> tyo__:  no idea. i can think of other things to spend time learning then foighting with vbox and a usb thang. :)
<usr13_> what__the_hell: What doesn't work?
<what__the_hell> usr13_: it's a problem with kernel or something.
<what__the_hell> usr13_: ifconfig wlan0 up
<vizyon9> and trying to connect fax server to send faxes
<vizyon9> ikonia: i didn't understand what you mean
<usr13_> what__the_hell: What does iwconfig say?
<llutz_> shomon: "sudo lsof -i :80"
<rmd_> shomon: Can you pastebin the output from "netstat -a"
<tyo__> Dr_Willis : ok, then. thanks :)
<ikonia> vizyon9: how hard is this to grasp. When you are not using an ubuntu machien to connect, what do you connect to the Windows Fax Server with
<what__the_hell> usr13_: dunno im gonna restore vm snapshot
<what__the_hell> ;)
<vizyon9> xp
<shomon> sure rmd_  just a sec
<vizyon9> ikonia: xp
<ikonia> vizyon9: ok, on XP what client do you use to connect to the windows fax server
<what__the_hell> *XP (xp looks like a smile)
<pentarex> ikonia: yeah what advice can you give me..... make some variables than to add this variable to another variable like config1=/usr/..... then config2=$config1 + /usr/....
<pentarex> ?
<jhonnyboy> xchat isn't showing me the username panel, any idea where this setting can be found?
<llutz_> jhonnyboy: ctrl-f7
<Dr_Willis> jhonnyboy:  check the side it maybe dragged to the side so far its just hidden
<ikonia> pentarex: I don't know to be honest, I've never seen a variable be too long, and I've used LONG ones in the past
<pentarex> ikonia: hmmm did you saw thats a runscript
<pentarex> ikonia: its not /bin/bash
<ikonia> pentarex: ahh, no I missed that
<vizyon9> ikonia: ok thank you ikonia for your interest but i ll carry on to search
<ikonia> pentarex: in that case, no idea
<ikonia> vizyon9: ????? answer the question
<shomon> rmd_: http://pastebin.com/57Pyhshn
<rmd_> shomon: You have *a lot* going on there.
<rmd_> What's this "Orbit"?
<what__the_hell> eh imah install 10.04
<rmd_> or Orbit Ale?
<shomon> probably chat stuff... I'll turn that off...
<rmd_> No no
<jbwiv_> guys, is there a way to add bash aliases to gnome-session, so that gnome will call those when using "Run Application" instead of the actual app? For example, if I wanted to define "alias rdesktop='rdesktop -g 1500x900'"?
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  just make a  simple 2 line script.. would be the easiest way
<rmd_> Anyway, from looking at this I don't know what to say.
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, yeah, but I believe there's a file in gnome that you can add this to. I just can't remember what it's called....
<Dr_Willis> the users ~/bin/ is added to the default path if it exists. Im not sure if its at the front of the back of the path
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  alias's would be shell specific.. so ive never sen that done that way
<rmd_> Whats in your /etc/hosts?
<usr13_> what__the_hell: What are  you running now?
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, I'd hate to create a script for every alias I want defined. I have around 50. this also applies to environment variables you'd like to export into the gnome session
<shomon> looks like apache was listening too hard... I took out a listen and it started fine!
<shomon> thanks anyway though rmd_
<rmd_> Ah
<rmd_> Well hell. There you go then.
<jbwiv_> so how would you export environment variables into the gnome shell upon login? Say I want to modify gnome's default path, or to set JAVA_HOME, or something else?
<jrib> jbwiv_: use ~/.profile
<jrib> jbwiv_: ~/.xprofile used to work too and be X-specific but not sure if that's still the case
<jbwiv_> jrib, ok, so ~/.profile is the key. perfect. thanks!
<hassan-> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<JuJuBee> I have an iPod and am very frustrated with the lack of playlist support. So much so I am considering replacing it. What mp3 device plays well with linux as far as being able to sync playlists along with music?
<jrib> JuJuBee: my sansa has worked great for me
<usr13_> shomon: netstat -pantu |grep 80   #To cut down the size of the output and you can more easily see what you want.
<JuJuBee> jrib: what software do you use on linux?
<jrib> JuJuBee: I just copy files directly onto it
<JuJuBee> jrib what about playlists?  I keep many playlists on my laptop...
<jrib> JuJuBee: I copy those too
<JuJuBee> I see, and that works fine?  Why does amarok have such difficult time with playlists then?
<jrib> JuJuBee: I don't know.  I like to keep things simple
<JuJuBee> I would also...
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the suggestion.
<pentarex> ikonia: can you tell me how I can make start script in /etc/init.d/ when I type /etc/init.d/script start to start /etc/init.d/stop to stop and etc...
<shomon> thanks usr13_
<shomon> I had done that here, but because he'd asked for the whole thing I sent it
<ikonia> pentarex: it's just a set of functions from a case statment
<jrib> JuJuBee: if you want to use it in mtp mode instead of msc mode, that's probably possible too (just google "rhythmbox sansa clip" maybe to see experiences others have had), but I've never bothered
<shomon> anyway all better now :)
<usr13_> shomon: very good.
<pentarex> ikonia: can you give me some tutorial
<ikonia> pentarex: plenty on the next
<JuJuBee> jrib downside... sansa not so large capacity... I have over 40GB music I like to take with me...
<pentarex> next=net* ?
<jrib> JuJuBee: ah yes, then these players are not what you want
<ikonia> oops net, sorry pentarex
<ikonia> pentarex: also look at what's already there as an example
<jrib> JuJuBee: you can usually search the ubuntu forums for a player model to get an idea of how well it works.  I'd definitely recommend getting something that can act as a storage device when you ask it too though
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<usr13_> pentarex: Here is an example:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/571743/
<d1gital> I have some sort of link called /chroot that contains links to everything on / (except /chroot, fortunately).  If i delete anything from /chroot, the original file is deleted as well.  The really strange part is that these "links" take up just as much space on the filesystem as the originals, effectively cutting the capacity in half.  What am I dealing with here, and how do I remove it?
<ikonia> d1gital: who set this up ?
<pentarex> usr13_: ah this is easy tutorial ty
<Moosefan> Hey guys, total noob here. I have a RAID5-device in NTFS. Now, I'd like to mount this device permanently, and found the NTFS Config Tool after looking over the support pages, only it doesn't wanna fire up. Anyone got any ideas?
<jrib> d1gital, ikonia: maybe mount --bind? (first guess)
<usr13_> pentarex: NP
<ikonia> jrib: not sure, hence why I'm curious to who's set this up
<d1gital> ikonia: I did, at some point, but I don't remember how or why.  I think It was to create a 32-bit chroot, but it seems like that wouldn't work since it points to 64bit binaries.
<usr13_> d1gital: What does ls -l  say about these "links"?
<ikonia> d1gital: if you did it, you can't remember why and you're not using it, don't worry about it
<Provenzano> I can't run my ubuntu. when I run my pc, it says there are no partitions. I try to use a live cd, however my ubuntu partition has been desappeared. what can I do?
<d1gital> usr13_: they look just like regular files.  the inodes are same as the originals, but they still take up space
<d1gital> ikonia:  I can't delete them without breaking the system, and my space is cut in half.
<d1gital> jrib:  That's it.  I found entries of type "bind" in /etc/fstab
<jrib> surprises me that that affects your free space
<usr13_> Provenzano: Boot to a liveCD and see what is there, (or not there as the case may be).
<d1gital> jrib: me too.. maybe i'm mistaken.  I'll re-run baobab.
<Provenzano> usr13_ windows partition are there. however ubuntu no. can I recover it?
<iiname> hello
<usr13_> ls -l /chroot | pastebinit
<Robert17> Hello, i have a question about dsl, but i think some of you can help me out, i have dsl on a usb pendrive, but it loads the OS from the pendrive into the memory, and i want that it runs every thing from the pendrive so it doesnt load the whole os in the memory
<pentarex> usr13_: -bash: /etc/init.d/devices2: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory    :X
<kaushal1> Hi
<abhinav_singh> i already have ubuntu -32 bit installed in my machine..i already have 3 partition ..details are here...http://pastebin.com/nBcK26rj .i want to install a fresh copy of ubuntu 64 bit.. which partition should i use?
<Provenzano> usr13_ : ls : cannot access /chroot no such file or directorie
<llutz_> pentarex: recode ibmpc:lat1   <scriptname>
<usr13_> Provenzano: df | pastebinit
<pentarex> llutz_: what ?
<High_Priest> abhinav_singh, you want to replace 32bit with 64bit?
<Pumpkin-> pentarex: you have copied that from a windows machine and the line endings are wrong. You need to sort out the ^M's that you will find all over the file. You can do this with sed, tr, recode, dos2unix or some other stuff.
<usr13_> Provenzano: I thought you just said they were in /chroot ?
<Robert17> Hello, i have a question about dsl, but i think some of you can help me out, i have dsl on a usb pendrive, but it loads the OS from the pendrive into the memory, and i want that it runs every thing from the pendrive so it doesnt load the whole os in the memory
<pentarex> Pumpkin-: yes
<compdoc> Provenzano, do you have the live cd booted right now?
<pentarex> how i can recode it ?
<Zoffix> Hey, I'm on Maverick and I need to install python-dev, but when I try, it tells me `python` version 2.6.6-2ubuntu1 is required but 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 is only available. How would I go about this problem?
<llutz_> pentarex: recode ibmpc:lat1   <scriptname>
<Provenzano> usr13_ where can I see /chroot? I'm a little noob
<Provenzano> compdoc yes
<pentarex> llutz_: I dont have recode app in ubuntu
<abhinav_singh> High_Priest no i want to install fresh copy of 64 bit
<llutz_> pentarex: install it
<jrib> Robert17: #damnsmalllinux
<Dr_Willis> Robert17:  by 'dsl' you mean dam-small-linux mini disrto?
<Robert17> yes
<usr13_> Provenzano: Sorry, I confused  you with another.      But if I were  you, I'd boot to a liveCD and see what is there, (or not there as the case may be).
<compdoc> Provenzano, select System>Administration>Disk Utility, and select your drive in the list
<iiname> hello I installed chase douglas multitouch on a tablet yesterday, touch still does not work, should I try utouch-gesturetest_1.0.4-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<VP1> may u pl tell me a good PHP chat room name?
<pentarex> llutz_: recode: /etc/init.d/devices2 failed: Ambiguous output in step `CR-LF..data'
<ikonia> pentarex: try #bash
<abhinav_singh> help me guys
<Provenzano> usr13_ and compdoc, on disk utility my ubuntu partition has been marked as free. swap appear correctly
<compdoc> Provenzano, do you see the Smart data button? click that and see if there any reallocated sectors
<High_Priest> abhinav_singh, you need a new / partition... looking at your partitions I'd take a part of /dev/sda6 or sda7 for this new /
<Oer> VP1 try channel ##PHP or #phpbb
<VP1> Oer:Thanks!
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: I would suggest you not try to have the two versions installed at the same time
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: use one or the other if you can
<Provenzano> compdocreallocated sector count is 0
<ubuntu_> hello
<Moosefan> Trying to permamount an NTFS RAID5-array, but the NTFS Config Tool doesn't wanna work. Anyone got any ideas?
<abhinav_singh> i also dnt want to install the two version at same time...i am okay with 32 bit..but i have to use mongodb and that dnt work fine with 32 bits so i am in dilemma ikonia
<ikonia> Moosefan: how was the raid5 device made ?
<Moosefan> hardware raid
<Dr_Willis> Moosefan:  make a /etc/fstab entry by hand. the ntfs-3g docs/homepage gives examples.. ive no idea how raid afects that
<compdoc> Provenzano, why do you think you lost the partition? that doesnt happen for no reason
<ikonia> Moosefan: what type of hardware raid, motherboard fake raid or a true hardware raid controller ?
<Moosefan> no problem with it at all, it's just that sometimes when I boot I can't mount it
<Moosefan> motherboard wannabe-hardware
<ikonia> Moosefan: that may be part of the problem then....you're lucky it assembles at all, it can sometimes assemble the array post ubuntu boot though so it doesn't get mounted
<compdoc> Provenzano, reallocated sector = 0 is a good sign theres no problems with the drive
<Provenzano> compdoc my brother for mistake started using windows recovery partition. and after it, he reboot pc, without recover anything
<Moosefan> It wont't mount the drive beause it contains/ends up in /dev/somewhere-that-apparently-stops-it-from-being-mounted
<ikonia> Moosefan: /dev is where it should be
<VP1> I'm new to PHP; when called FROM A  form submit using action,  my browser tries to download the PHP script than executing it; pl help
<Moosefan> I reboot and try again a few times, and eventually it'll work
<ikonia> VP1: try in ##php
<Moosefan> aye, but sometimes the drive (or one of the drives in the array) becomes busy
<ikonia> VP1: PHP scripting support is in the channel ##php
<Moosefan> and so, I can't mount it
<usr13_> Provenzano: Was this  previously a dual boot system?
<ikonia> Moosefan: I wonder if it's just slow assembling it as it's fakeraid and ubuntu is getting there faster
<erUSUL> !lamp | VP1 the wiki about lamp setup has a troubleshootin section
<ubottu> VP1 the wiki about lamp setup has a troubleshootin section: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Provenzano> yes usr13_
<usr13_> Provenzano: Does MS Windows boot now?
<ikonia> erUSUL: well spotted, my mistake
<Moosefan> Well, the array always shows up, no problem there
<erUSUL> ikonia: no problem ;)
<abhinav_singh> ikonia brother you are there..what problem i will face if i have both of them at same time
<iiname> hello, is there someone familiar with the utouch package?
<Provenzano> usr13_ grub is not working. it says there are no partitions, and I can't start OS
<ikonia> Moosefan: yes as that's the device file
<VP1> ikonia: OK but nobody is replying there; may I expect the help here?
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: the boot loader will not like having two ubuntu installs to manage
<usr13_> Provenzano: Can you boot to MS Windows?
<ikonia> VP1: it was my mistake, check out the link erUSUL gave you
<Provenzano> usr13_ no, cause grub open first
<abhinav_singh> okay so what would you suggest ikonia
<Moosefan> Might be that it's slow, haven't relly tested that. Anyway, it would still be nice to have it automounted, since i acess it from a windows comp and use it as a network drive, mostly
<usr13_> Provenzano: I suggest you  boot to a liveCD and see what is there, (or not there as the case may be).
<usr13_> Provenzano: Do you have a linux CD?
<Provenzano> I did it usr13_ what I should do now?
<Moosefan> Anyway, Imma try to wait a while next time it won't mount, and see if waiting fixes it
<Provenzano> I boot with ubuntu live cd
<usr13_> Provenzano: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> Moosefan: try putting it in /etc/fstab however if it is a speed issue I can't see that working
<usr13_> Provenzano: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Provenzano> usr13_ pastebinit is not installed
<Moosefan> M'kay, imma try out the slow-theory first tho. Thanks alot!
<usr13_> !pastebin | Provenzano
<ubottu> Provenzano: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<le0n2s> anyone know if can i do "System Monitor" from ubuntu using php pages?
<usr13_> Provenzano: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com if you can not use pastebinit
<rmd_> OK. This is insanity.
<rmd_> How do I tell the system to stop automounting crap so that I can format this USB stick?
<DeadPanda> rmd_, use Disk Utility to unmount the volume (not the drive)
<Robert17> f
<Robert17> d
<Robert17> d
<FloodBot1> Robert17: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robert17> oo sorry
<DeadPanda> rmd_, it's the button beneath the the volume selector
<jo-erlend> j11
<usr13_> rmd_: umount it
<jo-erlend> bah.
<sogeking99> hey guys, how do i stop a frozen fullscreen  application? i tried playing egoboo and it froze and i had to force shutdown
<Robert17> soryy ..
<usr13_> rmd_: umount /dev/sd??
<rmd_> usr13_: umount.. that would work in any OTHER situation. But Ubuntu has decided that that crap just doesn't work.
<deuterium> i tried to create a link to a web page on the desktop using chromium on ubuntu 10.10. instead, it downloads a html dump of the page and puts it on the desktop. any workaround?
<rmd_> It isn't silly enough, I guess.
<zek152> Is it common for the proprietary ATI driver to actually slow down video playback quality?	
<usr13_> rmd_: sudo umount /dev/sd??
<ikonia> zek152: has been known
<Provenzano> usr13_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/571757/
<rmd_> Ugh
<rmd_> OK.
<rmd_> Using disk utility, everything is fine.
<Dr_Willis> i use 'sudo umount /dev/XXX' all the time.. works fine.. Unless you got somthing accessing the fs.
<rmd_> It's just counter intuitive to get this to do what I want from the command line.
<rmd_> Dr_Willis: It kept giving me errors about not finding the volume, etc. I couldn't just umount it and remount it where I wanted.
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  one way would be go to the console and use the killal command.
<rmd_> Disk utility is working fine...
<Dr_Willis> sounds like ya did typos.. but whatever worked
<sogeking99> killal?
<inoh> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> killall
<Dr_Willis> or kill
<inoh> whats the most recommended dvd buring suite for someone who has no idea what they are doing?
<usr13_> Provenzano: You are correct in thinking he deleted your Linux partition.  Looks like all that's left is the 2G swap partition.
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  clarify what you mean by burning..
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  and what you want to do with the dvd's
<Provenzano> reinstal ubuntu is the only solution?
<sogeking99> thanks
<Provenzano> usr13_
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  the normal linux/unix way is to use programs for seperate taks to do what you want. theres often not 'all in one' mega suits for stuff.
<usr13_> Provenzano: Not much left to do but re-install.
<Cradam> hi do i need anything before i can run 3d games?my graphics card is intel
<Provenzano> usr13_ ok. thanks ;)
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  in most cases intel should work out of the box.
<inoh> converting, authoring, and burning to watch videos
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  some intel chipsets have 'issues'
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  to convert a video file to a 'dvd video iso' image - i use Devede. theres others.
<Cradam> great so i dont need to get anything before i can run armagetron :D
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  thats not really a 'burning'  tool. its a converting tool.
<inoh> i have avidemux for joining and splitting.  osalt point me towards k3b for the rest
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  i then use whatever i want to burn the actual iso to disk
<Dr_Willis> I dont think k3b does video->dvd+menus feautres. (or at least ive never noticed the fequtres in k3b)
<inoh> ok Devede.
<yuskhanzab> hello, i need help here.. what is the usb modem connection name? like wired connection name etc0 and wireless connection name eth1.. so what is the eth for usb modem connection?
<yuskhanzab> im using digi broadband internet
<Dougwiser> maybe wlan0
<inoh> Ubuntu Software Center just told me I have to remove portions of Ffmpeg to install Devede
<inoh> is this wise?
<yuskhanzab> Dougwiser, wlan0?
<Dougwiser> yes
<Dougwiser> finstead of eth0
<yuskhanzab> ok ill try in my conky script
<BoulderDave2> i accidently removed a directory in jetty and now when i try to uninstall/reinstall with apt-get, it says there is 1 package not fully installed or removed... and i get errors when installing/uninstalling... tried purging, autoremove, cleaning... not having any luck :(
<rmd_> ... How do I turn off these popup notifications from Pidgin? I don't see it in the Pidgin options.
<rmd_> Ah
<rmd_> It's a plugin
<rmd_> n/m
<arand_> BoulderDave2: Try creating the empty directory where the old one was?
<b00bist> hey fellas, i'm getting this error in for "apt-get update": http://pastebin.com/6tJyCeC7
<BoulderDave2> arand_, i did that too.. still no luck
<vadimkolchev> did anyone install Eternal lands mmorpg?? have wrong and weird textures of hero, can anyone help me fix it?
<yuskhanzab> Dougwiser, i think its not wlan0
<ikonia> b00bist: delete the file  http://pastebin.com/6tJyCeC7
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  whe4re did the ffmpeg you have come from?
<ikonia> b00bist: the list file sorry
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  ivce seen wher using some ppa versions of ffmpeg. can cause conflicts with other programs in the repos.
<BoulderDave2> arand_, ah i think i finally got it :)
<yuskhanzab> is there anyone know what is the broadband usb connection name? like wired connection name eth0, wireless connection name eth1.. what is the broadband usb connection name?
<llutz_> yuskhanzab: check "dmesg"
<yuskhanzab> dmesg?
<ROKO__> hello
<ROKO__> http://imglink.ru/pictures/24-02-11/1680d86a3e456943f0a4c7e2c53aa436.jpg
<ROKO__> any ideas
<ROKO__> ?
<b00bist> ikonia: thanks a lot :)
<FloodBot1> ROKO__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonii^> write dmseg to the terminal, yuskhanzab
<llutz_> dmesg (1)            - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<ldiamond> I just copied a hard drive over to another 1TB drive. I now want to compare both drives (byte level comparison). What can I use
<frxstrem> is there any way to control the mouse in Ubuntu without having a physical mouse connected?
<iiname> hi i have difficulty installing ginn
<dscastro> hi...
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  theres some sort of numpad-mouse feature. but ive never used it
<Dr_Willis> ===-=[=[==
<Dr_Willis> oops :_) sticky key.
<dscastro> how can i set gamma correctly ?
<Jonii^> ROKO__, did you read the help page that opened from the "executable bit" link?
<iiname> Dr_Willis, can you help me install utouch please?
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  no idea what utouch is.
<ROKO__> yes so ?
<JTS000ID> I was wondering if it's possible to deal with dual screens in a Shell script. Like saying push this program to Screen 2 or 3 and leave this program on Screen 1.
<JTS000ID> Any guidance, pointing to resources would be really appreciated.
<Jonii^> Did it help?
<Oer> frxstrem, yes, open the keyboard menu, section mouse keys ( numpad control )
<Dr_Willis> JTS000ID:  yes. but you may need to do some work. I seem to recall 'devilspie' and some other tools to do that
<JTS000ID> Dr_Willis, I assume it can be done entirely in a script.
<iiname> Dr_Willis, https://answers.launchpad.net/utouch/+question/144314
<frxstrem> Oer: I figured it out, but thanks anyway :)
<jhonnyboy> Anyone using xchat client?
<jink> Used to, long ago.
<jwhisnant> question, 10.10 maverick upgraded from lucid netbook remix - I would like to use the desktop theme from 10.04
<Oer> jhonnyboy, yes
<jwhisnant> trying to find the theme and how to install it, but havent found it, any pointers ?
<rockerz71> Id like to change the icon for Dropbox in the Places menu.  I have it using the icon I want in my home dir and on the desktop,  but can't figure out how to change it in the places menu.  Any advice?
<aeon-ltd> is there a fsck like tool specifically for FAT?
<llutz_> aeon-ltd: fsck.vfat
<aeon-ltd> llutz_: thanks
<bethdo97> I attempted to load ubuntu 10.10 usng the Wubi on my windows 7.0 system and it seems to have failed on the nstall. When I reboot it only goes to the terminal log-in screen and wll not complete loading the ubuntu desktop.  Also on boot up after by passing the bios selection screen a black screen with failed bootloader in upper left corner appears and stays for a couple seconds then a bootload screen comes up asking ubuntu or Windows
<bethdo97> again select Ubuntu and then it boots to the termial login; What went wrong and how do I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> bethdo97:  whats your video card?
<bethdo97> Intell Hd graphics
<bethdo97> The live CD boots to the desktop without any graphics issues
<Dr_Willis> if you have networking, you may want to try a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Dr_Willis> personally - i dont reccomend wubi..
<Dr_Willis> you could try 'startx' from a terminal also.
<Inspiraija> ye and maybe sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Inspiraija> if its failed on install
<Magizian> howdy folks.
<aeon-ltd> mount something not in fstab or mtab with mount?
<llutz_> aeon-ltd: sudo mount /dev/foo /media/blah          make sure /media/blah exists before
<bethdo97> Should I uninstall the Wubi App and try installing along side my Windows 7 installation using the Live CD?
<Dr_Willis> aeon-ltd:  sudo mount /dev/xxx /media/xxx
<Dr_Willis> mount ussage 101 :)
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Magizian> I'm looking for a programmer with experience in porting NT pascal and delphi source to linux..
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis, llutz_ : thanks
<llutz_> could someone correct that factoid? mount attaches filesystems not devices
<bethdo97> Dr_Willis: Is it sudo startx or just startx at the terminal prompt?
<Dr_Willis> starts
<Dr_Willis> startx
<Dr_Willis> sudo would run it as the root user....
<iiro_> hello
<iiro_> any advice what to do when Ubuntu crashes at boot-up at the point where it is trying to switch to graphics mode (my guess)?
<aeon-ltd> damn it was write protected anyways, anyway to clear this without gparted or mounting it? - this is a usb stick
<Dr_Willis> iiro_:  and your video card is?
<iiro_> tried 10.10 and 10.04 (64-bit)
<sacarlson> Magizian: before you port maybe tell us what the application does to see how close it it to what we already have
<jiffe> seem to be having a problem with apache restarting sometimes
<Dr_Willis> aeon-ltd:  what filesystem?
<iiro_> nvidia something, just a sec...
<Dr_Willis> iiro_:  try the nomodeset option, untill you get the nvidia drivers installed.
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: fat
<jiffe> looks like certain processes get stuck
<Dr_Willis> aeon-ltd:  you  may need to mount it with specific options.
<bethdo97> How can I fix the Botloader issues that are coming up?  I assume there are too many entries in the MBR.  Is there a way to edit it to fix that problem?
<Magizian> iiro... yeah, click the button and login without Xservice.. then fix the problem.
<Lass1> hey
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: i used '-o rw' , it couldn't do it
<Dr_Willis> aeon-ltd:  you may need to set the uid/owner
<llutz_> aeon-ltd: use gid/uid/umask
<jordan_> whats hattening everybody, good morning
<Lass1> when i shall boot ubuntu what shall i use NTFS or FAT32
<Lass1> i use windows 7
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis, llutz_ : trying now
<jordan_> can somebody walk me through the steps on how to remote access my pc's
<Dr_Willis> Lass1:  ubuntu uses ext2/3/4 not windows filesystmes
<tw4n> Any advise on how to make a dv  camera behave like a device (webcam) so it will show up in /dev/videoX
<jrib> !ssh | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Magizian> I use WMHT OS Zx86     os.hopto.org
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  depends on your network setup and what you want to do remotely
<ddi> hi
<Lass1> i need to use something that windows can see
<ddi> hi again
<Dr_Willis> Lass1:  over lan? or internet?
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, I would like to be able to act as if i am at the machine but remotely
<Magizian> WMHT does windows, unix, linux and mac software faster than their native os's...
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, but at the least I would like to be abelt to mainly send the shutdown cmd if possible
<High_Priest> Lass1, you can use both.. you can write to fat32 with native kernel support, and to ntfs via ntfs-3g
<High_Priest> jordan_, you will be fine with ssh
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  you can easially ssh into a linux box and do lots of things...
<Pici> Magizian: This doesn't really sound related to Ubuntu then.  You may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##programming then
<jordan_> Dr_Willis,  is that any different than vnc
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  ssh ? radically differnt then vnc
<jordan_> I read some articles about vnc but got nothing to work
<bethdo97> How do you edit the master boot record to eeliminate obsolete entries and gett the system to boot with out errors and loading multiple boot loaders
<Dr_Willis> vnc is for local lan ussage. or to be ssh tunnled.
<Magizian> er I came here to find a programmer with experience in porting pascal and delphi source to ubuntu..
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, is it better?
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  better dosent figture in to it... its a differnt kind of tool.
<High_Priest> jordan_, that depends on what exactly you need..
<Dr_Willis> like compareing a band saw to a  router table. :)
<iiro_> nomodeset seems to  do the trick, thanks!
<Magizian> but it looks like just users in here not programmers.
<bethdo97> How do you edit the master boot record to eeliminate obsolete entries and gett the system to boot with out errors and loading multiple boot loaders
<Dr_Willis> iiro_:  i have do use that on all my nvidia systems
<sacarlson> Magizian: sounds like spam
<jordan_> High_Priest, lol, now Im kinda confused as to what i need, i have multiple machines (Desktop, server, two HTPC's) that I would like to remote into and control as if i was in front of it
<iiro_> that really sucks
<Dr_Willis> iiro_:  i tweak my live-usb setups to always use the option by default.
<tw4n> Got my Firewire camera working as a capture device but can't figure out how to make it a v4l device. Any help getting it into /dev/videoX would be great.
<Dr_Willis> iiro_:  theres some sort of kernel/dkms issue with the nvidia cards/drivers that causes the problem.
<asiekierka> sacarlson it's not spam, i googled it
<High_Priest> jordan_, if terminal access is enough for you, you are fine with ssh, if you need X, there are various options including vnc
<iiro_> I see
<asiekierka> it sounds like a lame project
<asiekierka> that will never go beyond ideas
<erUSUL> bethdo97: the question makes little sense. the MBR is a very tiny part of a disk and tipicaly contains only the part of the ntldr ( windows) or part of grub
<asiekierka> because, well
<jordan_> High_Priest, whats X , a gui interface?
<MrMintanet> How can I test to see if my audio is working?  I do not have any sound coming out of my speakers, and they used to work.  I do not have the volume control in my top panel anymore...  :(
<High_Priest> jordan_, yes
<asiekierka> how much would you rate WinDoze Magizia 2009 HyperTurbo OS 8 without seeing it
<jordan_> High_Priest, for either option would I be able to fully see what is happening on the other end
<sacarlson> asiekierka: how is it related to ubuntu?
<llutz_> asiekierka: so it is spam and OffTopic here
<asiekierka> i believe it's based on ubuntu
<phaedral> trying to just wipe a usb stick formerly encrypted with truecrypt; don't know passwords anymore, just want to destroy data, format fresh; problem is, doesn't in "Places -> Computer"
<Dr_Willis> phaedral:  use command line tools.  fdisk the device, repartiton, reformat
<sacarlson> asiekierka: so is debian and many other distro
<spiep> World of Warcraft 4 ever :)
<phaedral> Dr_Willis: ah
<phaedral> thanks
<llutz_> sacarlson: debian based on ubuntu? what did you smoke this morning?
<Dr_Willis> phaedral:  actually gparted can proberly handle it all..
<High_Priest> jordan_, what do you mean by "fully see what is happening" ? with ssh you could see whatever you want as if you were logged in locally on the box itself.. same for vnc but in gui
<sacarlson> llutz_:  true they came first but it's still not related
<MrMintanet> How can I test to see if my audio is working?  I do not have any sound coming out of my speakers, and they used to work.  I do not have the volume control in my top panel anymore...  :(
<jordan_> High_Priest, basically meaning the stuff that your seeing exactly on your screen and how you control ur pc, thats what i want to do for all my pc's!
<yuskhanzab> Dougwiser, i cant find any clue about my usb modem connection name using dmseg
<phaedral> fdisk gives me the willies; will try gparted; thanks!
<Dougwiser> hmm
<jordan_> High_Priest, remotely
<Dougwiser> which usb modem is it
<jordan_> High_Priest, like in windows i mainly used logmein
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  vnc can have a dozen + virtual desktops in addation to showing the 'currently visible desktop'
<yuskhanzab> im using digi internet, modem model huawei 1550
<jordan_> which allowed me to interface to the pc
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  you may want to check out Teamviewer
<High_Priest> yeah
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, ah ok, will check it out now
<High_Priest> teamviewer is nice and can be used on dynamic IPs
<Dr_Willis> jordan_: you really should spend the time to learn ssh. ssh is just TOO handy to not learn
<High_Priest> however, couldn't be run automatically on boot last time I checked
<asiekierka> apparently that magiziguy is serious
<asiekierka> but i scared him off
<asiekierka> with actual knowledge
<High_Priest> Dr_Willis, how does one learn ssh? rephrase your statement please to "you should learn CLI"
<yuskhanzab> is there any clue you have Dougwiser ?
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  :)
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, I'll take a shot at that ssh, where do i start
<Dr_Willis> High_Priest:  books...
<jordan_> like the basics
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<asiekierka> 16:34 <Magizian> do you have experience in porting NT pascal and delphi to nix?
<Dougwiser> I was looking for ubuntu support i have the same problem with a linksys WUSB54G
<High_Priest> he doesn't need to know about secure shell protocol itself, he should rather learn command line interface :)
<phaedral> gparted to the rescue; many thanks again
<Dougwiser> the manufactures only support winders
<Dr_Willis> he was asking about remnote access specifically.
<dom__> Hi, I wanna install mysql with rubygems with command 'gem install mysql'. The installation gave me some error messages like 'No definition for time_set_second
<dom__> No definition for time_set_neg
<dom__> No definition for time_set_second_part
<dom__> No definition for time_equal
<dom__> No definition for error_errno
<FloodBot1> dom__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dom__> No definition for error_sqlstate'. Please tell me what i need to do. My ubuntu is 10.04
<Dr_Willis> phaedral:  yep. gparted live cd. is a must have in your toolbox.
<phaedral> :)
<jordan_> you guys ever use logmein for windows, that exactly what i want to do in linux
<jiffe> grrr, apparently someone thought it was a good idea to remove /usr/share/snmp/mibs/IF-MIB.txt from libsnmp-base in ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  never heard of it.
<jordan_> dont know if that helps clarify what i was lookin for
<jordan_> ah
<jordan_> ok
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  teamviewer did work nicely when i used it.
<MrMintanet> How can I test to see if my audio is working?  I do not have any sound coming out of my speakers, and they used to work.  I do not have the volume control in my top panel anymore...  :(
<jordan_> is that in the synaptic
<jordan_> or software center
<Dougwiser> yuskhanzab: looks like you may up against the same problem that device is detected as a flash drive in order to install the drivers in the other o/s
<Dr_Willis> teamviuewer has its own web site last i checked. Not in any repos.
<Dr_Willis> but there may be ppa's
<jordan_> Im about 4 days new into linux
<High_Priest> jordan_, teamviewer will do what you want on linux and windows.. and it's free
<dom__> Can somebody guide me or give the the link on how to do 'gem install mysql' in ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  start with the ubuntu manual. work you rway up. :) gnome does hafve a desktop-shareing feature. but its local lan only i hink
<detox2> what
<jordan_> High_Priest, sayyyyyyyyyyywhat, free, free stuff is the best stuff,lol
<sacarlson> dom__: funny I wrote a lot of ruby code and never tried to access mysql with it, I wonder if there is a apt-get for it
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, Im fine with just local
<redbox> Dr_Willis: LogMeIn is for suckers who shell $69.95 per computer just to VNC their babies.
<Dougwiser> I use the ubuntu rpd client
<jordan_> redbox, They offer a free version
<Dougwiser> er
<jordan_> redbox, its just a little more limiting
<Dougwiser> rdp client
<yuskhanzab> nevermind Dougwiser , ill try find for my self, anyway thx
<CarlFK> redbox: dosn't if offer a relay so that no on needs to mess with firewalls (mainly forwarding into NAT)
<redbox> jordan_: you can use ssh for free and they do far great job. :)
<jordan_> I tried starting with the default RDP, didnt get anywhere yet though
<dom__> it gave me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571776/
<Dougwiser> I'm going to buy a different USB adapter for that yuskhanzab
<yuskhanzab> ive already connected to the internet using it..
<yuskhanzab> just wanna know what is the usb modem connection name?
<yuskhanzab> like eth0, eth1 or??
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  then any vnc viuewer and the gnome vnc deskop0 feautre will wok
<jordan_> dl'ing the Teamviewer x64
<jordan_> how do i start with that though
<jordan_> the vnc stuff
<jrib> !vnc | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, off of 10.10 do i need any additional packages etc
<High_Priest> freeNX is a bitch to configure/run
<ddi> hi guys is there a way to connect two monitors to a single ubuntu machine and display one workspace on monitor1 and workspace2 on monitor2
<compdoc> I guess FreeNX is more secure than vnc
<jordan_> High_Priest, i like bitches but i dont want my software to act like one,lol
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<redbox> I like my dog.
<jordan_> yeh my dogs are pretty cool
<High_Priest> ddi, yes but might depend on the graphic card you have
<ThinkT510> yuskhanzab: type iwconfig in a terminal, that should show you the network interfaces available
<pw-toxic> hi
<redbox> ddi: Enable Nvidia if you haven't done that. There should be configuration for it in Preferences/System.
<Lass11> now im installing ubuntu on a NTFS disc, can windows se that disc when i will run ubuntu??
<dom__> Hi, im trying to do 'gem install mysql' on ubuntu 10.04 and it gives me this error messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571776/. Can anyone guide me on how to install mysql with gem?
<pw-toxic> i want to create a new partition on a 2TB drive, but i have heard about a sector size issue
<ddi> High_Priest Redbox thanks
<ikonia> Lass11: don't do that
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me more about this?
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  i would stick with the suff included in ubuntu.
<ikonia> Lass11: installing ubuntu onto NTFS is a very bad idea
<Lass11> ikinia: why not?
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  gparted automatically handles it i belive.
<High_Priest> can you even install / on ntfs? I don't think so
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, crap I just went to the teamviewer site and dled it and installed it
<Dr_Willis> High_Priest:  i dont think so
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, yeah but i wanna create a raid1 so i have to work with with this manually
<compdoc> pw-toxic, its a 4k sector drive? most new ones are. you have to concern yourself with alignment
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  we asked earlier if iut was a lan-lan connection or over the internet. :)
<CarlFK> pw-toxic: i just formated a 2T a few days ago - no probem.
<redbox> !dualmonitor | ddi
<ubottu> ddi: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<High_Priest> Lass11, probably it will split your ntfs partition and will use one part as root partition and will format it with linux filesystem
<ddi> can i simply plug in a second graphics card and then display separate workspaces on each monitor. how to do it
<pw-toxic> compdoc, how do i know what sectorsize i have?
<jordan_> oh, i thought u asked another user that question, my bad
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, its def withing the lan
<compdoc> pw-toxic, what model drive?
<jordan_> two htpc's are wireless, everything else wired
<ikonia> Lass11: ntfs is not a supported file system for your root OS, it has many issues, eg: can't support the linux permisisons
<pw-toxic> compdoc, hitachi 2TB
<redbox> ddi: It all depends on your graphic card. Yeah, you could do that. Shut down. Plug the graphic card in. Plug the monitor in. Some graphic card (like mine) can handle two plugs in one card.
<ddi> redbox: ok
<ddi> redbox: what then
<Corey-needhelp> hi i have a Dell m5030 and its running ubuntu 10.10, i have to add "linux acpi = off" to the grub thing, or else it won't boot, is there anyway to fix that? i want my battery percentage back
<High_Priest> ddi, redbox, it also depends on the motherboard. not all mobos will support 2 graphic cards - at least to run at the same time
<ddi> i hope it is not that complicated like i decided to cluster two machines to improve squids performance. i turned out reinstalling ubuntu....
<MrMintanet> How can I test to see if my audio is working?  I do not have any sound coming out of my speakers, and they used to work.  I do not have the volume control in my top panel anymore...  :(
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  the normal vnc stuff in gnome should work fine in most cases
<redbox> ddi: Check Preferences/System. Ensure that you have enabled all restricted/additional drivers. Then look in Monitor or Nvidia (if Nvidia). I'm going to bed. It's not too difficult to be honest.
<ddi> High_Priest thanks i think you are also right
<compdoc> pw-toxic, alignment is easy to do - the latest gparted does it automatically. you just leave 1meg of free space before the first partition
<ddi> :)
<High_Priest> MrMintanet, try playing an mp3 at first
<redbox> MrMintanet: Try "alsamixer"
<pw-toxic> compdoc, but i will work with fdisk and mdadm since i want to create a mdadm raid1 software raid
<yuskhanzab> ThinkT510, ok iv found the name of the connection.. its name "lo" thank you
<ddi> High_Priest how do i set one work space on one monitor and workspcace2 on second monitor
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, ah ok, cool then, How do i start that process, not trying to be lazy, i read a bunch of forums this morning and got nowhere then i came in here for help
<High_Priest> ddi, 2 monitors are usually done via 1 graphic card which can do this
<ddi> really?
<Corey-needhelp> hello?
<High_Priest> ddi, if your graphic card can connect 2 monitors, then connect them, next step would be to configure X server to send appropriate output
<jordan_> Corey-needhelp, suo corey
<ddi> High_Priest and how do you achieve that with one graphics card
<semitones> hello :)
<jordan_> *sup
<ddi> ok
<zs1otb> anyone have any idea why Kino freezes up, after 12 seconds when capturing video from  the Firewire port?
<High_Priest> ddi, what does it have in the back? hdmi? vga output? how many?
<gaelfx> ddi: I believe you can set that up using the "Display" settings
<gaelfx> ddi in preferences
<compdoc> pw-toxic, google 4K-sector drives and Linux
<High_Priest> ddi, also, nvidia chip based cards have a nice GUI utility to do it
<zs1otb> anyone have any idea why Kino freezes up, after 12 seconds when capturing video from  the Firewire port?
<Corey-needhelp> jordan_, hi i have a Dell m5030 and its running ubuntu 10.10, i have to add "linux acpi = off" to the grub thing, or else it won't boot, is there anyway to fix that? i want my battery percentage back
<ThinkT510> !lo
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, with RDP /vnc  etc.. client i get as being the connecting pc, is server the same as host or the connecting TO pc
<ddi> in preferences even if i detect two monitors.how do i setup workspaces on each monitor. i could not find any option there
<jordan_> Corey-needhelp, ah thats wayyy over my head, im new to linux now for about 4 days
<ddi> High_Priest my vga card is built in and only has a single monitor port
<gaelfx> ddi hang on
<sivamohan> my web cam is very slow
<sivamohan> wat sud i do
<sivamohan> to increase the speed
<zs1otb> anyone have any idea why Kino freezes up, after 12 seconds when capturing video from  the Firewire port?
<KB1JWQ> Corey-needhelp: Any way to fix what, exactly?  Re-enabling ACPI?
<High_Priest> ddi, I don't think you can accomplish what you want with what you have right now
<gaelfx> ddi preferences -> monitors
<Corey-needhelp> yes KB1JWQ, i kinda need to see my battery percentage (laptop)
<gaelfx> ddi do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<ddi> High_Priest yeah but i have another video card handy i can plug that in my box
<sivamohan> no i dont know
<High_Priest> ddi, what output that other card has? how many?
<gaelfx> ddi that might make it more difficult
<wolter> hi, i don't know why I have two icons for my storage partition on the nautilus computer "place" of which only one works, help?
<zs1otb> anybody knows something about Kino and 10.04?
<ddi> it has one output
<ddi> really
<ddi> more difficult? (&^&*%%#@(
<High_Priest> ddi, same thing...doesn't change anything
<High_Priest> ddi, you need a vga card which is cappable of connecting 2 monitors
<High_Priest> and even when you get that
<High_Priest> it seems it's somewhat tricky to achieve different workspaces on different monitors
<gaelfx> ddi what kind of cards are they?
<High_Priest> ddi, check http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html and http://superuser.com/questions/29834/fedora-dual-monitor-one-workspace-per-monitor
<sivamohan> iam using ubuntu10.10
<High_Priest> before you invest in new hardware :)
<sivamohan> and my  webcam is slow
<ddi> one is an nvidia card with a big fan and heat sink on top of it
<sivamohan> in gmail
<ddi> ok will do now\
<zs1otb> is there really nobody in here who knows anything about Kino and video capturing in 10.04?
<High_Priest> ddi, rather check second page first
<tonsofpcs> What do I need to do for read/write access to HFS+ volumes with Maverick?
<tonsofpcs> ? hfs+
<High_Priest> sivamohan, has it been slow before? in gmail?
<jordan_> anybody, in remote desktop stuff, is server the same as saying the host pc
<ikonia> jordan_: it's the thing you are connecting to
<sivamohan> when using in windows it was good
<sivamohan> after installing ubuntu
<ddi> gaelfx they are i think nvidia cards but the one in my pc is not
<High_Priest> sivamohan, have you tried any other application except gmail?
<sivamohan> it became slow
<High_Priest> sivamohan, and do you still have windows (dual boot) or not?
<sss> How can I make that GRUB menu is always showed by default?
<ZenGuy> please help.. full screen flash with dual monitors doesn't work on my 10.4 install. .. I copied my /home folder to my new install and I purged flash and just reinstalled with no change
<sivamohan> no i have only ubuntu10.10 now
<gaelfx> ddi I'm thinking this might not be the best thing to pursue right now for you
<ddi> really
<ddi> what should i do then
<High_Priest> sivamohan, have you tried any other application? also, that might be related to kernel module you are using..
<Corey-needhelp> anyone?
<AbismoNegro____> how could we have a mac style duck on ubuntu
<gaelfx> ddi maybe I can say it better, what I mean is I'm not the best person to be asking about that. It might be possible, but I frankly don't know either way
<sivamohan> idont know about kernal
<sivamohan> i using only ubuntu
<sivamohan> 10.10
<ZenGuy> how can I get full screen flash to work on dual monitors with the latest flash version on ubuntu 10.4?
<sss> How can I GRUB menu be shown by default?
<ddi> i think i should just plug in the second card and see if my desktop is extended to both monitors as suggested in the link posted above
<ddi> gaelfx thanks for not wasting my time catch you later/
<gaelfx> ddi sorry
<Tetsuo55> hello, why does ubuntu have 3 icons for empathy messenger?
<gaelfx> ddi but it's always possible someone might know what to do
<gaelfx> dang, laggy
<sivamohan> the videos are fast in youtube.the only problem that comes is wen i use gmail video chat live and full screen it
<ThinkT510> sss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202
<syrinx> im in need of some apache help, i have a shell running in the basement that i want to use to serve.
<syrinx> it works locally, but not outside
<llutz_> syrinx: apachehelp #httpd
<ZenGuy> how can I get full screen flash to work on dual monitors with the latest flash version on ubuntu 10.4?
<jacobvate> Hey everybody, I have an ubuntu installed with the option "Install inside windows", and accidently I remove the grub by apt-get remove, so I still have the windows bootloader to choose between ubuntu and windows 7, but when i choose ubuntu i got this message: No wubildr. so is there a way to reinstall the grub, than you
<jordan_> before i started installing a bunch of random things regarding SSH, I read some forums and watched a few video tut's, SSH seems terminal based, I dont want to remote just via the termianl I want to see the exact screen from the host pc (which is all on a lan)
<jrib> jordan_: vnc
<ZenGuy> jordan_: check out teamviewer or X forwarding
<iSkin> I'm having an issue with package liferea-data exiting with 'error code 1'. I've done 'apt update && apt upgrade' with no luck. Anyone know a good way to fix or troubleshoot this?
<magus_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ZenGuy> x forwarding with vnc?
<sivamohan> r u der
<sivamohan> please some one reply me
<sivamohan> please some one reply me
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: video is fast? does that mean it plays back faster than normal? Slow? does that mean it's choppy or playsback sloweer than usual? ...hat broser are you using
<sacarlson> jordan_ you can share files over ssh with a gui if that's what you need otherwise you might want vnc
<ruiserra> Hi, I have a problem, my ubuntu doesn't start ip address. If I open the Shell and write "/etc/init.d/networking restart", my system obtains ip. What do I need to do this in startup?
<ZenGuy> jordan_: share files over "ssh" via a gui could be achived with "\sshfs"
<sivamohan> when i used call video chat with my frnds in gmail it was slow and also when i full screen my video it becoming slow why?
<gaelfx> jordan_  TightVNC is good for windows, if need be
<CrAnx> HI on my Ubuntu the opengl is not working really fast what can i do
<CrAnx> ?
<ZenGuy> ruiserra: you might need to look for starting the script in startuop applications
<jimr> Hi there, ultra newb here, just got ubunto 10.10, ready tp play around with it on my nearly dead old lappy before commiting (but pretty sure im going to comitting), trouble is, no wireless access to my router, absolutley no idea how to fix it. Any help <3
<AbhijiT> !wifi | jimr
<ubottu> jimr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sacarlson> jordan_: ya file share ssh is cool with nautilus just Places>Connect to server>service type ssh>server ip
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: check the falsh settings and make sure hardware acceleration is enabled
<jimr> (AbhijiT): *thumbs up* See you.
<jordan_> cool will try that
<overclucker> sacarlson: why not just sftp?
<selena> hi jordan_
<sacarlson> overclucker: I don't know I just like to drag and drop or cut and paste
<sivamohan> how to check the falsh settings
<Saik> hey everyone how can I report a core kernel bug?
<pw-toxic> compdoccan someone tell me how long it takes to create an 2TB ext4 partition using mkfs.ext4?
<gaelfx> jordan_ if you want to swap files with windows, WinSCP is handy as well, works with ssh too
<ThinkT510> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sivamohan> and what is hard acceleration
<sivamohan> i dont know anything iam new user to ubuntu
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: right-cleck a flash video and select "settings" you should see the hardware accelareation option
<sivamohan> help me out of this problem
<vish> Saik:  $ ubuntu-bug linux
<sacarlson> I would like to setup an encrypted partition that would get it's key from an on-line Internet source so that if it was physically stolen that the on-line key could be turned off and data would be safe.  Does such a documented method exist using a luks encrypted partitions or other?
<jacobvate> Hello, I have an ubuntu installed with the option "Install inside windows", and accidently I removed the grub by apt-get remove, so I still have the windows bootloader to choose between ubuntu and windows 7, but when i choose ubuntu i got this message: No wubildr. so is there a way to reinstall the grub, thank you in advance
<sivamohan> meen in cheese webcam?
<tacotron> hi uys.. im trying to install gnu-scheme on my 64bit ubuntu.. im having issues. ive been able to configure and make it, but when i run make instlal, it complains that it cant stat lib/*.com?
<sivamohan> in cheese web cam i solved it
<sivamohan> but in gmail web cam it slow
<sivamohan> is
<selena> help me my hard disk crash it's to 1gb samsung Ido'nt know to occur
<sivamohan> in cheese i solve by edit the prefrences
<tacotron> jacobvate: if you have a live ubuntu disc.. you may be able to get it to reinstall grub
<Saik> vish, ThinkT510: there's a problem with that idea.. several actually.   1: I can't get online because of it. 2: it's n a different kernal that I'm using right now (so note that I DO know it's a regression, and not a fluke)
<sacarlson> selena: cashed?  like won't boot won't mount?
<sivamohan> screen i changed screen resolution
<selena> crash excuse me
<sivamohan> but when in gmail video chat it is slow
<sacarlson> selena: no my mistake crashed,  what won't it do?
<sivamohan> i did not find any setting
<sivamohan> s
<vish> Saik: OK, have you filed a bug in launchpad, thats the only way some developer might look at it
<vish> !bug > Saik
<ubottu> Saik, please see my private message
<gaelfx> !enter > sivamohan
<ubottu> sivamohan, please see my private message
<VP1> hi
<Saik> vish: not yet. I'll do that now if I can remember my launchpad account lol)
<sivamohan> where is flash video
<vish> Saik: cool! or create a new one.. it FREE! ;)
<vish> it's*
<sivamohan> where is it
<sivamohan> private message
<Saik> lol well, or keep trying to figure it out again :P
<felon> question, im new to ubuntu and when i was on windows playing games i could hit the windows button on my keyboard and it would take me to desktop real quick while leaving the game open, that button dont work with ubuntu...any suggestions?
<sivamohan> in cheese i find out  flash
<sivamohan> but i not anable
<vish> sivamohan: cheese and flash?
<sivamohan> to do
<vish> sivamohan: cheese does not record video as flash
<Amanda__> Hi :)
<tw4n> Is it possible to use a Canon7D DSLR as a liveview device and control through webcam programs?
<sivamohan> when i full screen it iam the video is very slow
<sivamohan> ?
<vish> !who | sivamohan
<ubottu> sivamohan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<overclucker> felon: alt+F1 ?
<felon> hmm ill try it real quick thx
<sacarlson> sivamohan: when I changed my video driver to nvidia propriatary it fixed that slow video play for me
<Yvemath> sivamohan: that depends on the graphic card you've, frame rate you've selected and the web cam you own.
<sivamohan> lucy
<kevin__> sivamohan: a
<djhash> i have a usb thumb drive with hfs+ filesystem. Can I backup the usb onto a file so I can restore it later? I plan on formatting it to fat32.. but I was to make sure I can get it back to where it was.. I use it as a bootable usb drive.
<ZenGuy> how can I get full screen flash to work on dual monitors with the latest flash version on ubuntu 10.4?
<AbhijiT> gnaruag, :-o
<llutz_> djhash: sudo ddif=/dev/sdX of=imagefile.img bs=4k           would create an image independen from used filesystem
<AbhijiT> gnaruag, what are you doing here???? :P :P :D
<sivamohan> if it is depende on graphic card it should work in slow in windows also but it is working good in windows
<sivamohan> and how do change frame rat
<sivamohan> e
<llutz_> djhash: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=imagefile.img bs=4k     sry, typo
<djhash> llutz_: then reverse the if and of to get it back onto the drive?
<llutz_> djhash: thats it
<djhash> ok.. thanks
<ZenGuy> llutz: whats bs=4k for?
<llutz_> djhash: just make sure to use the device, not a partition
<felon> overclucker: nope
<llutz_> djhash: blocksize, speeds it up a bit
<felon> do i need to bind something?
<gnaruag> AbhijiT, hey
<AbhijiT> gnaruag, :D
<overclucker> felon: you want gnome-menu to open or am i wrong?
<felon> yes
<felon> your right
<djhash> llutz_: thanks
<felon> alt +f1 dosent work
<overclucker> felon: you might need to set a binding
<syrinx> anyone have any idea where the best apache channel is?
<KB1JWQ> #httpd
<felon> i wouldnt know the first place to start
<syrinx> freenode right?
<felon> over
<syrinx> i was just there and no one could send a message
<syrinx> kinda wierd :-/
<overclucker> felon: menu > system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<KB1JWQ> syrinx: Identify to services first.
<vish> felon: otherwise, you can add the custom key, using System » Preferences » Keyboard Shortcuts
<KB1JWQ> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (Please make sure you check your email to complete registration) syrinx
<AbhijiT> syrinx, #httpd
<llutz_> !register | syrinx
<ubottu> syrinx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<edwinkcw> I wonder if there is any IRC talking image processing?
<llutz_> syrinx: make sure your nick is registered and you're identified
<Dr_Willis> edwinkcw:  perhspa #gimp may know
<syrinx> let me try to register
<gnaruag> AbhijiT, i am trying to figure out something
<AbhijiT> gnaruag, :-o
<AbhijiT> gnaruag, ask!
<sacarlson> djhash: hfs+ is mountable on linux so you should have no problem moving the files to a local ubuntu disk location
<tonsofpcs> what do I need to do to read and write HFS+?  Right now I can only read it.  (Maverick)
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<vish> felon: check what is set for the "Show panel's main menu" in keyboard shortcuts, if it is set to Alt+F1 and it is not working , you can change it to a different keycombo
<dexter1> hey someone help me ?
<AbhijiT> dexter1, ask
<vish> !helpme > dexter1
<ubottu> dexter1, please see my private message
<djhash> sacarlson: but what about formatting it to fat32.. will i be able to format it back to hfs+ and make it bootable again?
<sacarlson> tonsofpcs: what did you do to mount it?
<sivamohan> zenguy,when i full screen my video chat in gmail it is slow why?
<gnaruag> its hard to install php-fpm in ubuntu
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: hat version of flash are you running?
<tonsofpcs> sacarlson: just plugged it in (USB).  I have hfsplus packages installed buy I guess I may be missing some?
<sacarlson> djhash: bootable for an apple system?  I'm not sure
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dexter1> After upgrading from lenny to squeeze , i lost my Realtek NIC , i tried mod probe and some other stuff and it didn`t work
<Saik> wheres that boot list?
<Saik> (I forgot)
<sivamohan> zenguy, idont know hat version of flash
<jrib> dexter1: you are in #ubuntu
<sacarlson> tonsofpcs: maybe it a priv thing who owns the files?
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<vish> dexter1: you should probably ask the debian folk about that.
<sivamohan> zenguy,ubuntu10.10
<jrib> gnaruag: php5-fpm is in the repositories
<ZenGuy> sivamohan:  64-bit?
<tonsofpcs> sacarlson: nah, it tells me that the filesystem is RO
<tonsofpcs> but in mount it shows rw mount options
<sivamohan> zenguy, idont know
<jordan_> selena, hey
<sivamohan> zenguy,but it may be32
<syrinx> nice, thanks everyone
<syrinx> working great now
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: run the command "uname -a" ithout the quotes
<sacarlson> tonsofpcs: well maybe try mount it as read/write as a sudo user
<kantxx> hey all.. is it possible to disable vga console?
<sacarlson> tonsofpcs: I'm not sure how well supported that files format is on linux
<antlong> is the gui from netbook available through apt-get?
<djhash> sacarlson: it's a chameleon bootloader, i should be able to do it simply in ubuntu.. right?
<sacarlson> djhash: I'm not an apple guy so I don't know
<jordan_> question real quick regarding the vnc stuff for remote desktop'ing, how do you access the vnc stuff - is it via the terminal only
<sivamohan> zenguy, 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<sivamohan>  
<evilsushi> O.o full disk encryption w/ lvm on ubuntu 10.10 is slick =)
<sivamohan> zenguy, is the output i got
<gnaruag> jrib,  i tried many times , it didnt worked . I will try it again , i was playing with nginx so it supports php via php-fpm , right ?
<Saik> wher can I find theboot list? or does anyoneknow the latest kerel in 10.10?
<jrib> jordan_: no.  vnc gives you a graphical display
<sacarlson> jordan_: no there is a gui to connect to vnc  from Applications>Internet>remote desktop viewer
<jrib> gnaruag: I have no idea.  All I know is that installing php5-fpm should be easy; just install the package
<sivamohan> zenguy ,the output i got after  running that command on terminal is 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: you are using a 32-bit OS
<AbhijiT> jrib, gnaruag there is no search result for php5-fpm in my lucid software center
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: did you check the hardware acceleration option like I mentioned before
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10: I cant get telepathy stream engine
<alisalaah> E: Unable to locate package telepathy-stream-engine
<ZenGuy> how can I get full screen flash to work on dual monitors with the latest flash version on ubuntu 10.4?
<yannis__> hello
<yannis__> what ?
<sivamohan> zenguy,i dont know how to check the accelration
<sivamohan> plz tell me
<yannis_> hello
<_david_> I have a question about the language panel.
<sivamohan> zenguy
<AbhijiT> hi yannis_ do you have ubuntu question?
<yannis_> no, thanks
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: ok, open your browser and go to a youtube video.. right-click the video and select "settings" in the settings you should be able to see the hardware acceleration options
<_david_> How do I show which keyboard layout is currently being used in the panel?  A day ago it was there, but now it is not.
<vpark> pl help me register
<llutz_> !register | vpark
<ubottu> vpark: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jordan_> ah ok i see it now, thnx, for now
<jordan_> im sure ill be back with more questions
<jordan_> and heres the next question,lol, how can i get around the allow or refuse requirement. if i need to be at the machine to allow the connection than it defeats  my need for remote access since id have to be at the machine to allow the remote
<sivamohan> zenguy,it is enable
<yannis_> help
<edwinkcw> it seems that GIMP IRC is not a good place to talk about the theory of image processing
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: ok give me a sec
<Yannis14> ping
<sacarlson> jordan_ there are a seletion bottons to defeat the asking of allow or even to be seen connecting
<vpark> msg nickserv identify vpark sanatanVishal
<jordan_> found it, thnx SACAR
<llutz_> vpark: prepend a / and chose a different password now
<_david_> How can I display the name of the keyboard layout in the panel in Ubuntu 10.10
<Yannis14> hello
<Yannis14> hello
<sacarlson> I would like to setup an encrypted partition that would get it's key from an on-line Internet source is that posible?
<kilroy> Hi all
<Yannis14> bonjour
<Jonii^> Ubuntu has some sort of safe way of putting up the full disk encryption on it's own?
<BluesKaj> vpark, type that into the server textbox not here     '/msg nickserv identify vpark sanatanVishal'
<jordan_> next question, i have successfully remoted into my pc, it doesnt seem to be doing anything such as moving the mouse or windows
<yannis_> quir
<Jonii^> Does anyone know if there are any reasons to use either Ubuntu own thing or Truecrypt to encrypt the disk?
<d1gital> I've noticed a lot of similarities between the Temples of Syrinx from Rush's 2112 and Google.
<jordan_> I have the " allow other users to control your desktop" enabled
<vpark> llutz_: how to change my password
<llutz_> vpark: /msg nickserv help
<Yannis14> type passwd
<vpark> passwd
<sacarlson> jordan_ and what is it you are remoteing into?  window?  ubuntu?  what version?
<llutz_> Yannis14: nickserv password, not user
<llutz_> vpark: /msg nickserv help
<Yannis14> a
<jordan_> sacarlson, both are ubuntu 10.10 machines
<Saik> wher can I find theboot list? or does anyoneknow the latest kerel in 10.10?
<jordan_> sacarlson, one is my server the other is my htpc
<sacarlson> jordan_ then it should work, not sure what the problem might be
<d1gital> lol @ "Type passwd"  "passwd"
<kilroy> I just purchased 3 HP Proliant DL580 G2 servers. Each with 4x 3.0 Xeon's. The cpu's are pre-VT. What would be the best VM manager to use in Ubuntu Server? VMWare? VirtualBox?
<Jonii^> Oh, wait, truecrypt doesn't allow full disk encryption on Ubuntu?
<jordan_> sacarlson, trying it now both ways, htpc to serv and serv to htpc
<badbyte> hi i have a zotac board and wanted to install nvidia
<badbyte> i cannont get a resolution bigger than 860x640
<jordan_> ah ok, man its seems laggy
<jordan_> i can manipulate the server from the htpc
<jordan_> but it is laggy, like a horrible delay
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: sudo apt-get remove -y –purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<Jonii^> And lemme guess, Ubuntu also doesn't allow you to encrypt the disk without reinstalling the whole thing?
<vpark> 'help
<sacarlson> jordan_ server?  they are both running x11 servers or I should say the desktop version aren't they?
<Jonii^> Like, this is awful :/
<jordan_> weird cause their connected via gbit connections
<jordan_> sacarlson, ah they are both just using the reg ubuntu 64, i use it as a server in a sense
<jordan_> sacarlson, i dont know what the x11 is really
<badbyte> i wanted to know where can i add a higher resolution in the settings?
<ThinkT510> badbyte: have you installed the nvdia driver yet?
<vpark> jordan_: help me register
<sacarlson> jordan_ X11 is what drives the graphics we see in desktop edition,  servers don't run it,  they just have text consoles
<sivamohan> zenguy,the output i got is Reading package lists... Done
<sivamohan> Building dependency tree
<sivamohan> Reading state information... Done
<sivamohan> E: Unable to locate package –purge
<FloodBot1> sivamohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saik> where can I find the boot list? or does anyone know the latest kerel in 10.10?
<llutz_> !register | vpark read this, follow this
<ubottu> vpark read this, follow this: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tittn_> when will ubuntu fix my internal microphone of my asus laptop ?
<jordan_> vpark, help you register what
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: did you copy and paste all the commands in the terminal?
<overclucker> vpark: /msg nickserver register password email@address
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: run all the commands their suppose to run one after the other
<overclucker> oops
<overclucker> vpark: /msg nickserv password email@addr
<ZenGuy> how can I get full screen flash to work on dual monitors with the latest flash version on ubuntu 10.4?
<llutz_> vpark: "Registration help available by typing /join #freenode"
<jordan_> sacarlson, ah i guess since im not running an official server distro of ubuntu ( i am using the reg desktop distro) that i have x11
<overclucker> grr
<sacarlson> jordan_ lag can also depend on the systems power to render images
<jordan_> sacarlson, how can i verify x11
<overclucker> register
<xbmc> Hi All. Having trouble getting my sound to work.
<xbmc> Someone help?
<jordan_> sacarlson, ah the server pc has a nvidia 9400gt with 1gb mem
<jordan_> sacarlson, I would assume the power is there
<vpark> llutz_: accidently I've displayed my password, what should i do now?
<llutz_> vpark: "Registration help available by typing /join #freenode"
<sacarlson> jordan_ if you can see a photo on your screen or run a browser then you are running X11
<vpark> llutz_:OK
<llutz_> vpark: what part of that don't you understand?
<vpark> no no trying now
<vpark> Thanks
<vpark> for that
<jordan_> sacarlson,  ah then yeh, it is installed, i can see the server desktop and go through files and whatnot, its laggy though
<unique> if i want to setup an alias so when someone types "test" on the shell it reads a txt file... alias test='more /etc/test' <== where do i add that line?
<sivamohan> zenguy,i run that cmd..and some thing is being exectued..continuesly
<llutz_> unique: don't use "test" as an alias, its a command
<ZenGuy> yeah just wait till it's done and go to your browser anbd see if it works properly sivamohan
<unique> llutz_: no that was just an example...
<ajeng> hi...all
<sivamohan> zenguy ok
<llutz_> unique: use ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<ruan> what does the test command do?
<llutz_> unique: bad example ;)
<sacarlson> jordan_ ya I've never seen vnc work like  realtime it lags even on my lan with 100meg/sec
<unique> llutz_ but for ALL users to be able to
<llutz_> unique: /etc/profile
<jordan_> sacarlson, ah ok, yeh im using two 1000 ports with a 16 port gbit switch
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: was 10.10 a clean install or did you upgrade from 10.4?
<jordan_> and its got at least a 1.5 to 2 second delay
<ajeng> how to upgrade to 10.10
<sacarlson> jordan_ closer to realtime is quicksynergy but that is only good if both the screens of the two or more computers can be seen from where you sit
<xbmc> Sound problem. Anyone offering to help me?
<jordan_> sacarlson, ah ok, food for thought i guess
<ajeng> xbmc : what the problem
<jordan_> sacarlson,  at the least i wanted to remote the pc's so i can power down my server when im done using it via my htpc
<demalo> just a quick question - does cpu load in % depend on the actual speed that cpu is running? i mean if my system monitor says 10% in idle at 1,20 Ghz and 10% with running severa programs at 2,67 Ghz, thats not the same 10% since it's 10% of 1,20 Ghz and 10% of 2,67 Ghz, meaning 10% != 10% here, right?
<overclucker> jordan_: you just want to power it down?
<sivamohan> zenguy,some delay is there in video
<sacarlson> jordan_ well to shutdown would be quicker with ssh but your choice
<xbmc> I cant get any sound out of the machine. Newly installed Ubuntu system.
<jordan_> sacarlson, overclucker , yeh , to shutdown remotely at the elast
<zozo__> hello
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: have you updated your system recently? you may need to uodate to a newer kernel? what are the specs of you pc?
<jordan_> *least
<zozo__> i need some help pls
<overclucker> jordan_: with ssh: sudo shutdown -hP now
<sacarlson> jordan_ you can just login with ssh and halt
<ajeng> may be you get mute mode..
<Daevol> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13495464/Gorram_Border.png
<xbmc> I've checked all the basics.
<Daevol> ^Why does firefox do this?
<JG[Mad]> Can someone give me an idea of where I can get a copy of the uboutu source? Specifically LogToIrc
<ZenGuy> zozo__: you must state your question?
<JG[Mad]> Plugin
<sacarlson> jordan_ or better like overclucker says
<jordan_> sacarlson, overclucker , ah ok, with ssh what do i need
<zozo__> could somone help with laptop install?
<jordan_> i was wondering about sending the halt cmd remotely
<ZenGuy> zozo__: are you installing with usb or cd?
<jordan_> zozo what did u need
<zozo__> with cd
<ZenGuy> jordan_: you can do that over ssh
<sacarlson> jordan_ I'm old school we still use halt
<xbmc> I cant get my wireless USB stick to work nor can I get the sound to work.
<ZenGuy> zozo__: will you dual boot?
<JG[Mad]> Can someone give me an idea of where I can get a copy of the uboutu source? Specifically LogToIrc Plugin Source.
<_david_> How can I display the name of the keyboard layout in the panel in Ubuntu 10.10
<zozo__> i just bought dell inspiron, deleted fat32 partition with gparted
<jordan_> ZenGuy, sacarlson well im fine with the old school halt, i am familiar with it
<zozo__> i cant install os now
<ajeng> have you check system testing ?
<jordan_> zozo__, which inspiron , i got the 1520
<xbmc> Yes via each speaker.
<zozo__> i got m5010
<Lint01> _david_, via keyboard properties? it's automatic now
<ajeng> does it work
<jordan_> zozo__, really, i wouldnt have thought the hdd state ( meaning partitions) would matter if your going to install linux over the whole hdd
<sivamohan> zenguy,40gb harddisk 512+256mb ram
<Daevol> :( --> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13495464/Gorram_Border.png
<xbmc> It is strange in that it is showing HDMI sound and analogue. My graphics card has a HDMI output to the TV but I dont think it does HDMI pass through. Although I have tried both the analague and the hdmi.
<e01> how can i make custom taxonomies working with custom post types with rewrite, because now with rewrite=false they are working
<zozo__> is somthing needed for dell in the hdd?
<jordan_> zozo__, does it allow you to change your partitions in the install setup
<ZenGuy> whats you cpu speed?
<e01> ops wrong channel, sorry :)
<Saik> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JG[Mad]> Can someone give me an idea of where I can get a copy of the uboutu source? Specifically LogToIrc Plugin Source.
<llutz_> JG[Mad]: apt-get source <packagename>
<sivamohan> zenguy,512mbps
<jordan_> zozo__, no, my dell runs just fine, i even took out the original hdd and installed a 128GB SSD
<Saik> where can I find the boot list? or does anyone know the latest kernel in 10.10?
<JG[Mad]> llutz: How do I go that?
<JG[Mad]> *do
<ZenGuy> sivamohan: cpu speed should read in ghz..but don;t worry
<zozo__> jordan: there is a dell utility partition is it necessary?
<jordan_> zozo__,
<ajeng> did ubuntu sound appear
<JG[Mad]> llutz_: How do I do that? Where do I put that?
<syrinx> @zozo, not really
<llutz_> JG[Mad]: dunno what LogToIrc is, find the package it is in, geet the source using command shown above
<JG[Mad]> ok
<jordan_> thats either just their restore partition , or the partition to use the dvd player without booting the pc media
<zozo__> so do you think i should format all hdd?
<sivamohan> zenguy,ok thanks
<jordan_> zozo__, Id format the whole drive
<BitEncrypt> i downloaded Lubuntu, do i need to do anything to the iso before i burn it to cd
<JG[Mad]> Is there a source for the Ubottu bot?
<sivamohan> for the information
<zozo__> ok i try it
<Pici> !botclone | JG[Mad]
<ubottu> JG[Mad]: $nick uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<drc> zozo__: The DellUtility Partition is not necessary, but as it usually less thean 100mb, I leave it...it has come in handy diagnosing hardware problems
<jordan_> zozo__, the other stuff isnt really needed
<JG[Mad]> Thanks
<syrinx> @BitEncrypt, no, just burn it
<jordan_> zozo__, can u watch movies and stuff on ur pc without having to boot up the entire pc
<syrinx> or make a liveCD
<syrinx> usb*
<amit> can i install an ubuntu to an extended logical partition
<sivamohan> zenguy,how to see my cpu speed
<llutz_> amit: you can
<BitEncrypt> syrinx, burning it to cd will allow me to do what in iso format
<zozo__> i left the dell ut. partition, and have the ather for ext4, swap etc. but ubuntu installation stops. black display
<demalo> does cpu load in % depend on the actual speed that cpu is running? i mean if my system monitor says 10% in idle at 1,20 Ghz and 10% with running severa programs at 2,67 Ghz, thats not the same 10% since it's 10% of 1,20 Ghz and 10% of 2,67 Ghz, meaning 10% != 10% here, right?
<amit> llutz: is that doesnot give problem as i have fedora installed already?
<llutz_> amit: no worries, just make sure to know where to write grub
<BitEncrypt> syrinx, i would like to install it
<xbmc> Any give me a walk through with my sound problems?
<_david_> Lint01, How do I get to keyboard properties?  I've already set up two languages and can switch between them, but the names don't show up and I can't right click on the icon. Ô´Õ¡Õ¾Õ«Õ©
<amit> lltuz: i have no much idea about grub plz elobrate
<zozo__> gparted live cd boots properly but ubuntu does net
<jordan_> zozo__, are you leaving the original dell partition on the drive or formatting the entire drive and installing ubuntu on the whole thing
<lotus> Anyone have experience with Play On Linux?  Particularly changing the wine implementation that games run on?
<amit> llutz:??
<llutz_> amit: grub is the bootmanager, it has to be written somewhere (mbr or partition). so if your fedora has written grub into mbr and ubuntu overwrites it, be preapared to some confusion
<zozo__> do you think i could save the dell utility partition before formatting whole drive? how could i do it?
<pfifo> !sound | xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sivamohan> zenguy, how to convert movies or pdf files
<sivamohan> formats
<amit> how to open pdf file from terminal
<llutz_> amit: 2nd thing: if ubuntu recreates an existing swap-partition, the UUID will change which might get an error when booting your fedora again
<aeon-ltd> amit: don't think thats possible, you'd need a gui reader
<Lint01> _david_, in layout properties dialog should be a checkbox
<amit> llutz:thanx
<BitEncrypt> pici, burning Lubuntu to cd, will that allow me to boot from that cd
<BitEncrypt> iso
<amit> llutz: should i to install it on primary  rather than logiacl?
<jordan_> zozo__, does ur laptop allow u to watch movies and view pics and whatnot without booting the entire pc
<llutz_> amit: doesn't matter
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 -- Does anyone know how to get DIsplayLink compatible USB to DVI adapters working in Ubuntu Maverick?
<amit> ok thanx
<amit> llutz: thanx
<bethdo97> I attempted to install using Wubi and when that didn't work I uninstalled the Wubi install and tried to start the live disc which bootedd to te desktop but networking was no working.  I had one person advise to hard wire my netbook but since I don't have an ethernet card in my netbook so wireless is all I have.  How can  get this working
<ruan> how do i update clamtk antivirus? its reporting that its outdated and when i press check for updates it doesnt give me an update button, just lists updates
<zozo__> jordan_: i dont know i just bought is, i need to try
<jordan_> zozo__, cause on that partition is either the dell recovery crap for M$ or the software for the media player thing
<Guest5191> I have Eucalyptus 1.6.2 installed on ubuntu 10.04 using source installation with kvm. Currently I have ten nodes in my cloud in a single cluster architecture.
<Guest5191> I am trying to run Hadoop in a cloud environment. So I will launch hadoop instances on the cloud. Now there is huge data on each Hadoop node so I am planning to use volumes as of now to store that data of each instance i.e Hadoop node. But since volumes are stored at Storage controllers so this means that there is continuous movement of data (lots of GBs) in cloud network from SC to node and also the response time of work done on
<Guest5191> Hadoop instances will be slow due to time taken by data to travel in the network.
<Guest5191> I will really appreciate any sort of support on this.
<jordan_> zozo__, either they both are pretty usless, and would format the whole drive, how big is your HDD
<ThinkT510> !livecd | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<zozo__> jordan_: so not drivers?
<bethdo97> Is there a way to download the stuff for networking and for the missing video srivers everyone says is one ofthe problems with the wubi instal failure
<astra-x> so if i modprobe uinput
<zozo__> jordan_: its 250 GB
<astra-x> why does /dev/ not populate it?
<pfifo> bethdo97, yes you can download the needed packages and put them on a CD or usb stick and install them offline
<jordan_> zozo__, if it did you would have the button to launch the software on the keyboard( think it looks like a house for the icon on my button)
<jordan_> no
<jordan_> zozo__,  even if drivers were on there they would be usless to u
<BitEncrypt> What is a good program to burn a iso image with
<edwinkcw> ajaxterm question, I set the ajaxterm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm. It works greats and works on SSL also. However, my svn server is dead since my svn use https protocol also. How can I solve this problem?
<zozo__> ok i try it
<jordan_> zozo__, im pretty sure its jsut the dell recovery crap which again in your case( and everybody here) is useless because were all using linux not windows
<ThinkT510> BitEncrypt: if you are on linux try brasero
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Guest5191> can anyone help me
<bethdo97> pfifo: How do I figure out what packages I would need to get the wireless internet and video workig correctly
<BluesKaj> !ask | Guest5191
<ubottu> Guest5191: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pfifo> bethdo97, by searching google
<Guest5191> I have Eucalyptus 1.6.2 installed on ubuntu 10.04 using source installation with kvm. Currently I have ten nodes in my cloud in a single cluster architecture.
<Dr_Willis> bethdo97:  focus on wireless.. then use netork to get video drivers.
<_david_> Lint01, Do you mind opening it up and seeing if you can't find the setting?  I can't find it anywhere
<Guest5191> I have Eucalyptus 1.6.2 installed on ubuntu 10.04 using source installation with kvm. Currently I have ten nodes in my cloud in a single cluster architecture.
<Guest5191> I am trying to run Hadoop in a cloud environment. So I will launch hadoop instances on the cloud. Now there is huge data on each Hadoop node so I am planning to use volumes as of now to store that data of each instance i.e Hadoop node. But since volumes are stored at Storage controllers so this means that there is continuous movement of data (lots of GBs) in cloud network from SC to node and also the response time of work done on
<Guest5191> Hadoop instances will be slow due to time taken by data to travel in the network.
<FloodBot1> Guest5191: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jordan_> zozo__, trying to google the images for your laptop so i can see it real quick
<kEnumerationE> The truth of the dilapidated rape. I love you girl. Cassie, I still smell the beach . I remember when we could chat on Guild Wars, and every whisper from you staggered my man-nipples .
<kEnumerationE> Some may call that flower power, but I know from the bottom of our feet that the sand blankets were no lie.
<kEnumerationE> We live in a plastic ring with mobius ocean. The sight of your body evokes the memory of fishing hooks being ripped impromptu out of the tops of my fingers.
<kEnumerationE> We had a pet duck you and I. In the world beyond ours, where civilization was crumbled. The one we lived in on Guild Wars. But the tenseness eventually killed our pet duck. And we buried your hair and my testicles with it.
<kEnumerationE> To think with my dick now, I can't ignore the ray intersections in the cracks the sidewalks from the head of my pepe. They went everywhere and even jumped into the gaps of earth that led nowhere.
<FloodBot1> kEnumerationE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> tl;dr
<ruan> how do i update clamtk antivirus? its reporting that its outdated and when i press check for updates it doesnt give me an update button, just lists updates.. can't update
<Lint01> _david_, sorry, I'm on XFCE right now
<zozo__> jordan_ can u see it?
<_david_> Lint01, Thanks anyway!!
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  the 'client/front end' may be out dated. you can do 'sudo freshclam' and update the definitions. which is the critical part
<jordan_> not yet still googling
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  clamtk is a front end to the clamav command line tools.
<_david_> What IRC client are you guys using?  I'm using xchat, but I'd like for messages that include my nick to be in a different tab then the main windows.  Know such a program?
<jordan_> ok
<jordan_> found what i have
<overclucker> ruan: that sounds like a frontend to clamav
<gfarmer> ok, here's a good one: how can I un-remove a file from an ext3 drive?
<Dr_Willis> _david_:  try the full xchat. not xchat-gnome.
<waterloo2005> I find tp_smapi.ko in /lib/modules . But in /etc/modules file , there is 'tp-smapi' .   What is it on earth '_' or '-' ? thx
<jordan_> zozo__, its called Easy Media Access and this is what the dell site describes it as:
<Dr_Willis> _david_:  if someone msg's you it normally does make  new tab.
<jordan_> Easy Media Access
<jordan_> With Dell MediaDirect, you can have fast, easy one-button access to movies, music, photos, & Microsoft Office content without starting Windows!
<ruan> overclucker: yeah its a gui for clamav
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, are you a C programmer?
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  that sounds like software ive seen on laptops that never works very well. :) my HP had similer stuf.
<jordan_> zozo__, heres my laptop http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/notebooks/inspnnb_152x/pd.aspx?refid=inspnnb_152x&cs=22&s=dfh as a reference
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  nope
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, yeh which is wy i was tellin him its useless
<jordan_> Dr_Willis, it was a useless thing dell added
<_david_> Dr_Willis, I think it would show up in a new tab is someone / msg'd me, but not just mentioned my name in chat.
<overclucker> ruan: try sudo freshclam
<ruan> overclucker: i did that, it seems to have updated
<Dr_Willis> _david_:  new tabs for every time someone says your nick would get annoying
<jordan_> zozo__, u see the images of my keyboard on the link i sent
<hhhzzzarn> Need help: I LOCKED myself from my vps, root password denied over ssh.
<ruan> how do i upgrade to clamav 0.97?
<Dr_Willis> hhhzzzarn:  and how are we supposed to help that
<zozo__> jordan_: if its a media stuff its not totally useless: i would keep it. but something dosent work so i need to format
<jordan_> zozo__, if so the key that has an icon on it is the button that laucnhes the media utility without bootin windows
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  you need to worry about the virus definitions.. the other parts can be out of date. its not as criotical
<ruan> Dr_Willis: ok
<jordan_> zozo__, u installing via usb drive or cdrom
<hhhzzzarn> Dr_willis: I was following official ubuntu guide on freenx. At one point it says uncomment this: AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<zozo__> jordan_: do you think i can intsall that stuff later or should is make a backup?
<jeand> ubuntu.fr
<zozo__> jordan_: cd rom
<jordan_> zozo__, well there wouldnt be anything to install later, it is independant of an OS
<hhhzzzarn> I will reinstall my os again
<hhhzzzarn> :((
<jordan_> zozo__, ah, i installed my ubuntu via usb drive
<gfarmer> any tips on recovering a file that has been deleted?
<zozo__> jordan_: but i would try to format whole disk, but to keep that media stuff
<jeand> frances
<jordan_> zozo__, all i did was boot from whatever your linux is on( your case the cdrom) and I chose the install as opposed to the try linux
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: use photorec.
<cjohnston> Is there a wubi 10.04.2?
<Jonii^> Hey, Ubuntu + Full disk encryption?
<overclucker> hhhzzzarn: if a ssh key doesn't match it asks for a password
<StSapph> Question which may or may not be applicable here. I'm running an Ubuntu server, and it is no longer responding to pings or attempts to connect via SSH, but Apache running on it still serves pages without issue. Any clue what could be causing this?
<cjohnston> StSapph: might want to try #ubuntu-server
<jordan_> zozo__, then in that case if ur trying to keep that stuff( waste) leave that partition alone and install ubuntu over your reg windows partition
<hhhzzzarn> overclucker: I will just just reinstall os.
<Jonii^> What do I do, and does it help?
<evilsushi> so I switched to the nvidia drivers and now when I boot it has crappy resolution on the boot splash
<Dr_Willis> Jonii^:  seen that cause issues for some people in here.. :) be sure you understand how it works
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: Seach photorec
<Dr_Willis> Jonii^:  i suggest learning ubuntu basics first.
<StSapph> cjohnston: Thanks, will do.
<evilsushi> Do I need to set the boot resolution or something?
<gfarmer> it's not in the repositories?
<jeand> bjr t t   le  monde
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  plymouth and nvidia hate each other.. there are some sites with possible plymouyth fix's
<jordan_> zozo__,  before that though let me se eif your laptop even has the media garbage
<Jonii^> Dr_Willis, what are the basics? Where to learn those?
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  i just disable plymouth
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jordan_> zozo__, is this your laptop http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/notebooks/inspnnb_152x/pd.aspx?refid=inspnnb_152x&cs=22&s=dfh
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: Download testdisk, testdisk and photorec same package i believe.
<overclucker> hhhzzzarn: if you have physical access to reinstall, just boot a live cd and remove the key file
<hhhzzzarn> overclucker: it is vps.
<hhhzzzarn> thank you anyways.
<Jonii^> Also, why does Flash keep crashing?
<overclucker> ah, oh well
<zozo__> jordan_ no thats not
<jordan_> can u send me the link for your laptop
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: testdisk and photrec works through command.
<mathias56> Hi, what is best ubuntu installation for a blender render server?
<Dr_Willis> Jonii^:  because adobe dosnet like to put much effort into linux. :(
<jordan_> that link said it was a m5010
<evilsushi> Dr_Willis: not sure what that is, kernel module?
<overclucker> hhhzzzarn: at least you don't have to install it yourself . ..
<gfarmer> hhhzzzarn: ok, I'll try it out
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  its just a program that starts  when system boots.
<Dr_Willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mathias56> I am guessing desktop so that blender will install correct?
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  you can disable it via editing /etc/default/grub and change the 'nosplash quiet' to '' (ie delete the 2 words)
<hhhzzzarn> I might come back for help for installing freenx.
<zozo__> jordan_ mine is tomething like this: http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/notebooks/inspiron-15-amd-m5030/pd.aspx?refid=inspiron-15-amd-m5030&s=dfh&cs=22
<Dr_Willis> hhhzzzarn:  i found the freenx wiki page rather confuseing
<evilsushi> Dr_Willis: I still would like to change my console resolution, its using 800x600 or something stupid
<evilsushi> Dr_Willis: crazy big text
<hhhzzzarn> hhhzzzarn: me too.
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  replace 'quiet splash' with 'text' and it will also disable the framebuffer i think
<evilsushi> Dr_Willis: I know grub had a vga=ask flag, but seems depreciated in grub2
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  i never noticed the fonts big on my consoles.
<jordan_> zozo__,  doesnt look like yours came with the garbage media thing anyway
<aliverius> on other distros i do `init 3` to stop the X session. how do i do that with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  it is no longer valid. the grub2 docs/wiki pages give other ways tpo tweak the res
<jordan_> zozo__, so i'd delete the whole drive
<Dr_Willis> aliverius:  stop the gdm service -> sudo service gdm stop
<jordan_> zozo__, and install ubuntu over all 250 GB
<llutz_> aliverius: sudo service gdm stop
<partycat2012> Hello all
<senorpedro> hi
<frojnd> Hi there.
<jordan_> partycat2012, hello
<evilsushi> Dr_Willis: I'll look into it, I am not sure if plymouth calls dm-crypt for the encryption password during the splash.. I'll have to RTFM
<frojnd> I have this strange feeling that my hardware is failing just don't know which one...
<frojnd> For example not on 5 days server becomes unstable
<senorpedro> is the following possible: ssh access only to 2 users, BUT: user1 shall be allowed only with keys, user2 with pw and key?
<Dr_Willis> evilsushi:  i dint use those crypt stuff. so not sure.
<frojnd> first I can't ssh to it
<drc> jordan_ zozo__ : think about it before you wipe the DellUtilities partition
<moegreen> whats a good program for data recovery for fat32 drives?
<evilsushi> moegreen: partition magic is a live bootable has tons of tools
<frojnd> then I can't use keyboard on it... just unstable, but I don't know how to test the hardware...
<popey> moegreen: photorec
<evilsushi> moegreen: im not sure if its called partiion magic or parted magic
<Amithiel> guys, since i only use google chrome, is it safe completely removing firefox from ubuntu 10.10? or will my system become instable in some way?
<Amithiel> unstable*
<jordan_> drc, that was my recommendation cause if hes switching over to use ubuntu like i did then he prob could care less about dropping the windows crap on the partition
<ikonia> Amithiel: it's really small, is it worth removing it
<evilsushi> moegreen: check distrowatch.org
<jordan_> drc, right?
<Dr_Willis> Amithiel:  i would just leave firfox.. just in case.
<tfitts> if I have 2 network cards in my computer how do I figure out which one it is using to try to connect to the internet
<hhhzzzarn> moegreen: Definitely photorec and testdisk.
<ikonia> Amithiel: it's linked into the desktop, you can remove it, but is it really worth it
<overclucker> senorpedro: assign a key when you creat it with ssh-keygen
<ikonia> tfitts: only one will have an IP address
<evilsushi> tfitts: unplug one of the ethernet cables from a nic?
<hhhzzzarn> testdisk did me magic.
<Amithiel> hum, i see. tks guys, guess i'll leave it alone :)
<moegreen> cool...looks like photorec is working
<moegreen> thx
<tfitts> ok, one is connected directly to my modem and has a public ip address, the other is connected to my local network through the router.
<evilsushi> tfitts: ifconfig --help
<drc> jordan_: the DellUtilities partition has software that runs on it's own...I HAVE used it to diagnose hardware problems (with and without Dell Tech support...the less said about them the better).
<jordan_> drc, zozo__ the only thing that should be on that partition is the dell MICROSOFT recovery info, which zozo is nolonger looking to use anyway, so why not get rid of it
<Dr_Willis> t 3.0, powered by ClamAV is a fast, fully featured Windows desktop Anti-Virus (AV) solution that utilizes the power of advanced cloud based detection techniques and the strength of the time tested ClamAV engine. This unique combination of technologies allows for a highly effective approach to today.s fast moving malware threats.
<Dr_Willis> Features:
<Dr_Willis>     * Real-time detection
<Dr_Willis>     * Scheduled scanning
<Dr_Willis>     * Intelligent Scanning . Fast and configurable smart scans
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis>     * Custom Detection . Using the de facto standard ClamAV signature language
<drc> jordan_: I don't really care what he does, I just want you/hime to realize what the DellUtilities partition is and about it's future use
<Guest5191> Good night guys
<jordan_> drc, well guess zozo should take it as a grain of salt, i removed the entire drive and place a 128GB SSD in its place
<seeeker> good morning from australia.. anyone got experience with alsa-base? cant get front panel audio working with ALC888
<_david_> For anyone else who finds the language not listed here is the solution I've found to the bug:
<_david_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10223/display-current-layout-language-code-country-flag-in-keyboard-indicator/10540#10540
<jordan_> drc, so not only did i chuck the dell stuff, i chucked the entire drive
<drc> jordan_: I thought we were talking about the DellUtilities partiton not the Recovery partition?
<jordan_> my laptop runs fine
<jordan_> no
<noiano> hello
<jordan_> drc,  i was mainly saying to throw out the dell recovery partition
<zozo__> jordan_, drc : do you think i could save that partition image before deleting whole hdd?
<V-ille> Any suggestions for a comic book reader? For cbz? Can evince read them?
<jordan_> drc,  as in if he wanted to fix windows he could restore his laptop
<noiano> I have created a new user using the adduser command but when logging in using gnome I only get a graphic terminal :( why??
<jordan_> zozo__, not to my knowledge
<Dr_Willis> V-ille:  thers one or 2 in the repos. and yes the pdf readers can normally read them
<drc> jordan_: ah...my bad, probably my fault for coming and going (puppies have to pee :)
<jordan_> drc, lol, i hear ya, i got to big a$$ puppies
<jordan_> drc,  they pee like fire hydrants
<drc> jordan_: I concur...Recovery partition is a waste of space :)
<V-ille> Dr_Willis: I can see 4 or 5 in the repo, but any recommendations are heartily welcomed :)
<gfarmer> hhhzzzarn: so I'm trying to recover a *.tex file, will it find it?
<Dr_Willis> V-ille:  try them all.
<trism> V-ille: I like comix, but it hasn't been updated in a while
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: Wheny i used testdisk, I was trying to recovers folders which got reformatted.
<zozo__> drc what is that utility partition?
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: so a simple file should be very easy
<V-ille> Dr_Willis: that's the usual way, although I may stop trying if one of them feels comfortable :P
<jordan_> zozo__, so yeh, ur laptop doesnt have what i was referring to earlier about the media software, so i would take all the HDD and boot ubuntu
<pigdude> how do i change name of logged in user? usermod -l newname currentname # doesn't work because the user is logged in
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: let me start my testdisk. so i can help you along.
<pigdude> can you only change login name of a user who has absolutely no running processes??
<zozo__> jordan_, maybe system self chack?
<aliverius> Dr_Willis: llutz_ thanks
<jordan_> lookin at ur laptop info real quick
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<jordan_> trying to see what dell crammed into its hdd
<ikonia> zozo__: this is getting old now
<gfarmer> hhhzzzarn: ok thanks
<ikonia> zozo__: you have a choice, layout the disk as you see fit, it's up to you what you delete,
<V-ille> Are there any plans/upstream changes to bluetooth applets? The stock one doesn't seem to have complete functionality, and I get weird hangs with blueman sometimes
<jordan_> zozo__, again i took out the whole drive and put a diff one in and my laptop runs fine
<ikonia> zozo__: if you think you have something worth keeping on a partition, keep it, if not partition the disk as best works for you
<jordan_> zozo__, im still lookin at ur laptop btw
<alix10> hey gyts
<_david_> what is the best music player for using an iPod and grabbing podcasts?
<alix10> guys..
<alix10> ?? anyone here that can help me with backtrack?
<ikonia> alix10: the guys in #backtrack-linux can
<alix10> ok thanks
<Moroni> can someone tell me how to implement libprint-fprint?
<jordan_> zozo__, ill pm u
<alix10> #backtrack-linux
<zozo__> ikonia: yes i tried to partition the rest of disk but something does not work, ubuntu stops installation, thats why i am thinking of deleting all
<jordan_> zozo__, u get my PM
<ikonia> zozo__: define "stops" what happens
<Dr_Willis> zozo__:  Ive seen new windows machines with 4 primary partitons setup. which makes it hard to install ubuntu on them
<endeavor> i have ubuntu maverick running, and i can ssh into it. However, after 3-4 minutes, ssh just dies, and the machine no longer responds to pings. I am at a loss
<ikonia> endeavor: ssh dies because it sounds like your network is dropping
<ilessthan3ubuntu> hey channel
<gfarmer> hhhzzzarn: so the file extension doesn't matter for grabbing a txt file?
<ikonia> endeavor: can you see the machine's console or is it at a remote location
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: I am a newbie, but when I used testdisk, not photorec. I recovered whole folders which included all types of files.
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: brb have to do something.
<gfarmer> hhhzzzarn: ok, thanks for the help
<endeavor> ikonia: i'm bringing it up now
<ikonia> endeavor: the most common cause for that behaviour is a kernel panic
<zozo__> ikonia: i mean stops: black screen
<ikonia> zozo__: why do you think that's a partition issue ?
<Jonii^> Bwah, Ubuntu help files only have a article about file system encryption, which, as far as I know, leaves file names, directory structure and file sizes all visible
<ikonia> Jonii^: no it doesn't
<ikonia> Jonii^: file system encyption encyptes the whole file system
<zozo__> ikonia because it vas preinstalled with dos and i deleted it and now it dos not work
<doomrobo> How do I use utouch-gesturetest
<ikonia> zozo__: now what doesn't work ?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 -- Does anyone know how to get DIsplayLink compatible USB to DVI adapters working in Ubuntu Maverick?
<senorpedro> i get the message warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale when using bash auto-completition. how can i fix that?
<Jonii^> ikonia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_encryption#Disk_encryption_vs._filesystem-level_encryption
<Jonii^> "Unlike disk encryption, filesystem-level encryption does not typically encrypt filesystem metadata, such as the directory structure, file names, modification timestamps or sizes."
<zozo__> ikonia: installing ubuntu, but gparted boots properly
<ikonia> Jonii^: yes, "meta data"
<hhhzzzarn> gfarmer: which part are you at?
<Jonii^> ikonia, yes. So it's only halfway there.
<ikonia> Jonii^: it's not
<Jonii^> ikonia, how so? Attacker being able to see filenames, filesizes, directories and modification timestamps is alone quite huge breach. Full-disk encryption would protect against that, file system encryption would not
<ikonia> Jonii^: he can only see that if the system is running and breaches an unencyrpted for runtime use file system
<ikonia> Jonii^: do what you want, but the gonverments are normally happy with file system encyrption,
<Jonii^> O
<ikonia> Jonii^: encypt a file system, take out the disk, put it in another machine, try to mount it, you won't see the filenames, directories or permissions, you'll see nothing
<Jonii^> I'm having trouble parsing the sentence "if the system is running and breaches an unencyrpted for runtime use file system"
<sshc> If I've set up multiple users, is it possible to configure ubuntu to automatically log in to one?
<ikonia> Jonii^: don't worry about it, do what you feel you need to do to be safe
<Dr_Willis> sshc:  yes
<Hedgehog456> hello, i've burned ubuntu onto a cd, but when i try to boot it, it says about an error and starting a new desktop session, and then crashes
<ikonia> Hedgehog456: write down the error and let us know what it is
<hhhzzzarn> hedgehog546: did you image burner verify files?
<Hedgehog456> No, why?
<Jonii^> ikonia, "In other words, if files are stored with identifying file names, anyone who has access to the physical disk can know which documents are stored on the disk, although not the contents of the documents."
<Jonii^> Wikipedia seems to be disagreeing with you
<hhhzzzarn> hedgehog546: To check if you exactly copied the image to the cd.
<ikonia> Jonii^: no, that's not what I said
<ikonia> Jonii^: test it, encypt a file system, try to mount and read data from it
<Hedgehog456> oh
<Hedgehog456> should i reburn then and verify?
<Hedgehog456> and do it at a very low speed?
<hhhzzzarn> hedgehog546: Yes incase, it will save alot of trouble.
<Jonii^> ikonia, wikipedia claims that is possible
<ikonia> Jonii^: try it
<hhhzzzarn> hedgehog546: which burner are you using?
<Hedgehog456> RecordNow and InfraRecorder
<hhhzzzarn> infra is good. just check to verify at the end.
<Hedgehog456> the box is greyed out
<hhhzzzarn> hmm.
<hhhzzzarn> hedge: are you on windows?
<Hedgehog456> yes :(
<hhhzzzarn> windows 7?
<Jonii^> ikonia, would take days of effort to do that. Either I find out data structure, and thus file system encryption was way too weak for me, or I don't manage to extract data, which proves nothing as I'm computer newbie with very low understanding of how to start extracting that sort of information
<Hedgehog456> windows xp
<Hedgehog456> :(
<Anabasis> Hello, I have a few question about installing from a .tar.bz2 or tarballs in general, I'm stuck at the './configure' part, it tells me 'No such file or directory' & I'm not sure what to do...
<hhhzzzarn> because if you have windows 7, it could burn by default too.
<ikonia> Jonii^: so why don't you trust what I'm saying, you won't be able to read the file system information, such as file names unless you unencypt it
<Dr_Willis> Anabasis:  be sure you are in the extracted arvhives directory . see3 if there is a configfure file
<ikonia> Anabasis: what are you trying to install ?
<maco> Anabasis: is there an autogen file and a configure.in?
<Jonii^> So, both ways, I have used few days to do something rather pointless. Rather than start with that, I'd like to hear why your explanation and wikipedia conflict like that
<maco> Anabasis: "./configure && make && sudo make install" isn't universal
<ikonia> Jonii^: do what you want
<hhhzzzarn> hedge: try to find out, you can try another image burner program.
<maco> Anabasis: or maybe there's a CMakeLists.txt? or a setup.py? or scons?
<Jonii^> Wikipedia claims physical access to the disk is enough to find out information about directory structure, you claim it's not, with no explanation as to why there is such an obvious conflict
<Anabasis> Uhhh... Wow... lots of people trying to help...
<Hedgehog456> should i do the burning at 0.4x?
<Anabasis> I am in the extracted file.
<ikonia> Jonii^: it's nothing to do with ubuntu, we've already gone offtopic discussing it, do what you feel you need to
<Dr_Willis> Hedgehog456:  4x peryhaps..
<ikonia> Anabasis: what are you trying to install ?
<Anabasis> Google said about looking for intall helps which I don't see.
<Anabasis> I am trying to install Celtx.
<Anabasis> & I don't see an autogen or the other thing either.
<Anabasis> & if you haven't worked it out yet, Yes I am still new to Linux...
<ikonia> Anabasis: one moment, just having a quick read on it
<maco> Jonii^: ecryptfs DOES encrypt metadata and filenames. this was added in the middle of an ubuntu release's development and the developer sent out a notice warning everyone that if they were on the old version they'd need to do x, y, and z to get upgrade to the new way. this was at least a year ago
<Anabasis> Okay, thank you.
<Anabasis> Am I correct in what I am doing in that you untar it, then cd to that directory & just type './configure' ? Or is there something else before & or after?
<ikonia> Anabasis: please just wait
<maco> Jonii^: if i run    ls -a /home/.ecryptfs/maco/.Private      i get filenames such as:  ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWaxYSZm95XJ6URKmg6kZGC8bTzHdES9DyfY3jAviVZVkG6UK9teRt9otE--
<Anabasis> Sorry, wasn't meaning to rush you, just wanted to know as a generality.
<maco> Jonii^: so its not just encrypting individual files, it's encrypting everything
<ikonia> Anabasis: generally, yes that is wrong to blindly do that
<Anabasis> Lol.
<Jonii^> Oh
<Jonii^> So its basically just as safe as full disk encryption?
<maco> Jonii^: yep
<ikonia> Anabasis: it's precompiled
<ikonia> Anabasis: you just unpack the tar file, cd into it and you should see the libraries and files you need to run it
<Anabasis> Okay...
<Anabasis> Looking...
<ashish> hi, I am using an additional library in C program. When I run it, the functions give an error of undefined reference. The obvious solution is to link the library and then run it . But I dont know how to do that. Please help. I am a novice user . Thanks
<detox2> crim_: loves dudes
<ikonia> detox2: stop it
<crim_> stop spying on me
<ikonia> crim_: you too
<Docfxit> How can I get Ubuntu 10.10 to use persistence?
<sznitzeln> Hi! I am pretty new to linux and currently running Debian Squeeze. I'm considering to dualboot with Ubuntu aswell, so I have two questions:
<ikonia> Docfxit: in what way
<Anabasis> Okay I have found it...
<sznitzeln> 1) I have a radeon HD6850 graphics card and i need catalyst 11.1 , can i have that on ubuntu?
<Anabasis> Not what I was expecting...
<ibrahim> i need a program which control the power like the one in windows 7 ?
<Docfxit> ikonia, I installed Ubuntu on a thumb drive.  I have a file created called casper-rw.  I'd like Ubuntu to use it.
<sznitzeln> 2) if i install ubuntu, what additional partitions do you recommend? now I have root, home, swap for debian
<Anabasis> Where is the Linux equivalent of 'program files'?
<ikonia> Docfxit: there is a factoid for that.
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: power?
<ikonia> Anabasis: there isn't one
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: do you have laptop?
<ikonia> sznitzeln: be warned due to how grub2 works with ubuntu, I would suggest keeping them on totally seperate hard disks
<ibrahim> yes
<Docfxit> ikonia, What is a factoid?
<ikonia> Docfxit: let me see if I can find the factoid
<hhhzzzarn> znetziln: i have root home and swap. no more.
<ikonia> !persistence
<Anabasis> ikonia , where do things which are installed run from?
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Anabasis> Somewhere in Home?
<sznitzeln> hhhzzzarn, but do you dualboot?
<sznitzeln> ikonia, thx for warning...
<ikonia> Docfxit: there you go
<ikonia> !persistence | Docfxit
<ubottu> Docfxit: please see above
<hhhzzzarn> sznitzen: with windows, yes
<ibrahim> hhzzzarn:yes
<dios_mio> sznitzeln, you dont really need seperate partitions, only if you think you would reformat and would want to keep personal files.. etc
<ikonia> Anabasis: lots of different locations
<Anabasis> Lol okay...
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: wait
<dios_mio> sznitzeln, you need seperate partition at least for swap though
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i dont use SWAP
<ilessthan3ubuntu> not needed if you got the memory
<dios_mio> true
<ilessthan3ubuntu> and im dual booted
<brock> I am having trouble with eucalyptus uec install, anyone that has knowlege would be helpfull thank you
<sznitzeln> dios_mio, doesnt the ubuntu and debian files get mixed up then?
<kinja> is this where ii would come if i had a question about running ubuntu server?
<Hedgehog456> is 0.4x a good speed to burn a ubuntu live CD on InfraRecorder?
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: go to system > Preferences > power mangagement
<Pici> !filesystem | Anabasis this may be informative
<ubottu> Anabasis this may be informative: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<ikonia> kinja: here or #ubuntu-server
<dios_mio> sznitzeln, well obviously you need a blank partition to install ubuntu on... but you do not need more than one to put everything in
<ilessthan3ubuntu> id use a swap but my drive already has too many partitions
<Anabasis> Ikonia, what would be a good or standard procedure for installation from .tars in the future? In that would it be best to move the tart home & untar there?
<sznitzeln> dios_mio, ok, so i have a separate /home folder?
<maco> Anabasis: home or /tmp
<ikonia> Anabasis: each one is different, my advice is "don't use them" if you have to read the documentation first
<maco> Anabasis: but keeping in mind that /tmp is emptied on reboot
<dios_mio> sznitzeln, debian has seperate partitions for /home and /root etc, but this is just tradition, not a necessity
<hhhzzzarn> sznitzel, you home folders should be different.
<Docfxit> ikonia, Thanks for your help
<Anabasis> Didn't know that Maco, thank you.
<Hedgehog456> is 0.4x a good speed to burn a ubuntu live CD on InfraRecorder?
<hhhzzzarn> sznitzel: best thing to have two saperate sets of partitions.
<Anabasis> Maco that is what you generally do?
<maco> Anabasis: as far as how to install from them... it varies project to project. with experience you'll learn how different build systems work
<Docfxit> ubottu, Thank you for the link.  I will read through it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anabasis> Ikonia why is that your advise?
<hhhzzzarn> snitzel: don't mix them.
<maco> Anabasis: because uninstalling what's been installed from tarballs is annoying
<kinja> oh ok, well I have a live disk for 32bit server abd=nd as it gets through the installation process it gets to ab point where itll say "checking hardware and the bar will get to arounf 90% and the screen goes blue and i guess it stops
<ikonia> Anabasis: because unless you really know and understand what you are doing you can break your system
<Anabasis> Okay.
<ikonia> Anabasis: more often than not the package will already be pre-built and packaged for use in ubuntu
<Anabasis> Okay...
<ikonia> Anabasis: if you open the software package manager and search for software you'll normally find everything you want
<kinja> and I was wondering if thats because my hardware isnt up to date enough
<maco> Anabasis: oh and that too... since you might replace something you already have with a newer incompatible version....
<pwillman> Excuse me, which is better for ubuntu... Ext3 or 4?
<sznitzeln> ok i see
<ibrahim> hhhzzzarn:i know that but i need smth which decrease the use of the processor and the ram which decrease the power consumed not decreaser the brightness
<Anabasis> I can see me breaking a few things in future...
<rww> pwillman: either will work fine. ext4 is somewhat faster.
<maco> pwillman: either is fine. use 3 if you want to something well-tested by age. 4 if you want speed or have an SSD
<Anabasis> Lots of food for thought, thank you both for you assistance, it's greatly appreciated.
<sznitzeln> can someone also explain, what is a good method for reinstalling linux? should i reformat root, keep home and then install all programs and packages all over again?
<pwillman> Maco, ext4 can be runned from raid hdd?
<sznitzeln> or is it better to keep an image of root and restore the root partition?
<Nisstyre> sznitzeln, why on earth would you want to reinstall?
<maco> pwillman: believe so
<sznitzeln> Nisstyre, hopefully i wont have to... but if i mess up my ssytem som day
<Macstheyjustsuck> Ok, when I had 10.4, everything was peachy, tutorials on how to get things worked always, I never had any trouble, ever since getting Maverick, all I've had was one problem after another. The most recent one is, I can't update because I get the message "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. ", and I get it when I want to install pretty much anything.
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: sorry i can not help with that detailed. I would not know of any myself. After all, I am new too.
<maco> sznitzeln: dpkg --get-selections  and dpkg --set-selections are your friends for reinstalling stuff
<sznitzeln> im used to windows where you should really reinstall every 3 years or so... maybe thats not necessary with linux
<pwillman> maco, alright thx for info
<sznitzeln> maco, thx!
<Anabasis> 3 years?
<Anabasis> Wow that's a long time...
<sznitzeln> maybe much shorter
<sznitzeln> yeah
<jmwpc> 3 years seems, optimistic
<Nisstyre> sznitzeln, you don't need to reinstall it ever
<maco> sznitzeln: ubuntu can be reinstalled to the same partition and not erase /home if you tell it not to format, but i dont think most other distros' installers are that way, so if you intend to switch distros, a separate /home could be useful
<ibrahim> hhhzzzarn: thank you
<Anabasis> For me it could be as little as a month lol
<Macstheyjustsuck> You shouldn't re-install it ever, there's no need
<sznitzeln> i hate reinstalling stuff...
<Macstheyjustsuck> Unless you fail extremely hard at using computers
<Hedgehog456> is 0.4x a good speed to burn a ubuntu live CD on InfraRecorder?
<Raynes> When I sent a file to an Ubuntu powered computer via bluetooth, where does Ubuntu store this file?
<dios_mio> sznitzeln, well in ubuntu we format and reinstall every 6 months, because they put out a new version of ubuntu every 6 months LOL
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xangua> Just add the keys of the repositories you added Macstheyjustsuck
<Pici> Hedgehog456: thats fine.
<Raynes> s/send/sent/
<ilessthan3ubuntu> acronis!!! badass
<Hedgehog456> is it better than, say 2x?
<maco> Macstheyjustsuck: i can think of a reason someone VERY goood with computers could need to reinstall
<sznitzeln> dios_mio, yeah, well i can live with it if theres a good method of doing it
<Macstheyjustsuck> maco: What's that?
<maco> Macstheyjustsuck: like because they're alpha testing a new release and got a broken syslinux
<sznitzeln> my windows reinstallations were very painful
<Nisstyre> dios_mio, that's incorrect. You don't need to reinstall it to upgrade your packages
<maco> Macstheyjustsuck: or a broken libc6
<Jonii^> This ecryptfs sounds a bit too good to be true. It encrypts everything so that linux access control decides who can open an encrypted file, reliably, so that no third party can do anything unless they have linux access to that file, which again can't be faked because the system is encrypted?
<Macstheyjustsuck> maco: I'm talking about an OS like Windows 7 XD
<dios_mio> Nisstyre, sure i know, but some (like me) just format lol
<maco> Macstheyjustsuck: i believe it was 8.04 where libc6 broke around beta
<jmwpc> Windows 7 is solid enough that it can go a couple of year, at least until you upgrade your hardware which will cause it to think that it's being pirated, driving you to linux.... this never needing reinstallation.
<Macstheyjustsuck> maco: Not a beta, beta OS' are understandable
<hhhzzzarn> hedgehog546: 0.4x?
<jmwpc> (this -> thus)
<Hedgehog456> is 0.4x a better live cd burning speed than 2x?
 * Assid moved to linux primarily cause i wanted to do less with my pc
<Macstheyjustsuck> xangua: How would I do that? I fail at Ubuntu.
<maco> Jonii^: it decrypts everything when you login. your login password is used to encrypt the encryption password. /after/ it's been unencrypted by your login, THEN the linux ACLs take over because at that point, it's viewed by the OS as a normal filesystem
<Assid> less is more
<Assid> although i wish opengl apps and compiz would play nice
<hhhzzzarn> hedgehog: i was burning greater then 2x. but 2x is fine. too can you verify it now?
<hhhzzzarn> 0.4x is just slow.
<Hedgehog456> no
<Hedgehog456> i can try recordnow
<Hedgehog456> on this pc]
<Guest72270> does any one know how to share internet between windows 7 and ubuntu using wifi
<Guest72270>  does any one know how to share internet between windows 7 and ubuntu using wifi
<Jonii^> maco, oh, right, so, access controls are not absolute
<ibrahim_> can any body help me in making a power controler which  help me in controlling the laptop'spower consumption because the processor's fan gets verry hot air ??
<secretary_linux> Guest72270: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<maco> Jonii^: while its encrypted, nobody sees anything. so if some other user has access to your ~/Music but you're not logged in, they see nothing
<sznitzeln> thanks for you help, i have to go ... :/
<maco> Jonii^: because until you decrypt it by logging in, there isn't a ~/Music
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65544
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<elijah__> hello
<hhhzzzarn> hello
<ilessthan3ubuntu> high
<hhhzzzarn> high?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> high = hi
<jmwpc> hai
<ilessthan3ubuntu> while youre high
<jOZe> olé
<hhhzzzarn> well i have to get back to cooking....
<elijah__> welcome
<Petskull> hey- I wrote a game that uses files from it's own folder, when I make hard links or symlinks to the desktop, it looks for the files on the desktop instead of in it's own dir.  How do I make a shortcut to the desktop that allows my game to find it's files?
<webPragmatist> whats it mean when my dpkg --get-seelctions says "deinstall"
<elijah__> is unity going to replace nautilus?
<xangua> elijah__: unity is a shell for gnome, nautilus a file browser
<Dr_Willis> Petskull:  a hard link is identical to the original file. same data 2 differnt names..
<Jonii^> Hmm... Nope, I don't understand fs encryption
<Petskull> that's the problem
<elijah__> @xangua I know, is ubuntu going to integrate a new file manager though? i am planning top buiold one
<derango> hey ppl, I've got a weird prob on a Toshiba Satellite pro . the usb disc loads well, boots into the OS, but after install in first login nothing happens
<Petskull> it'll look for it's reference files on the deskto
<derango> I  see the blurry colorful background, hear the tribal drums, but nothing more
<Dr_Willis> Petskull:  sounds like the program may be looking for data in  the directory its ran from,  not a absoulet path.
<derango> any ideas what to do? tried with 2 different usb sticks
<ibrahim_> can any body help me in making a power controler which  help me in controlling the laptop'spower consumption because the processor's fan gets verry hot air ??
<Petskull> Dr_Willis, it's set to look for the files relative to its position
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: maybe this will help
<Petskull> Dr_Willis, any way to set it's 'from' dir to be the original one?
<Dr_Willis> Petskull:  launch the thing from a script that cd;s to the prope rdir first perhaps...
<clarity1> hi. how can i increase mouse wheel speed, please?
<Petskull> hmm..
<hhhzzzarn> ibrahim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65544
<xangua> clarity1: system>preferences>mouse
<brock> lol
<ilessthan3ubuntu> lol
<Guest5191> lol
<clarity1> xangua: nothing about mouse wheel / scroll speed
<ilessthan3ubuntu> oh you fancy.
<Guest1100101> hello - have a problem with nautilus: it wont remember the "Arrange items->Manually"  (previously worked fine)
<nm5tf> derango: what distro R U trying???
<brock> anyone install the UEC with eucalyptus?
<chaos2358> OK I have an ipod nano "wifes" and I am trying to find an itunes alternative for ubuntu 10.10. I did some research and found that the "Banshee" media player is the way to go but it doesn't work. neither does rythym box. They both show the ipod in devices and will let you see the files" songs on it" and even will give the option to sync libraries but it never actually syncs nor will it allow me to remove music from the ipod. Any ide
<chaos2358> as people?
<brock> ubuntu enterprise cloud
<afat> hello guys i really need some help...i want to install ubuntu 10.10 desktop from my stick .and i want to install it by double clicking it in my computer(windows xp)..now my question is this will it replace the windows?(i dont want it to replace it).And will it reboot to finish the installation?
<derango> nm5tf: the latest official release
<erUSUL> !ipod | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  thank you.
<usr13_> afat: Better off to use a CD
<derango> nm5tf: 10.10
<usr13_> afat: And boot from it.
<Petskull> Dr_Willis- I got it; I did just that
<nm5tf> derango: is this the 1st distro you have tried-I assume you are trying 10.10??
<hhhzzzarn> bye
<Petskull> Dr_Willis- a shell script that cd's to the dir and then executes the exe
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> im missing the network connection icon
<Assid> i cant start my vpn's etc
<derango> nm5tf: on this laptop yeah. one more info of interest: on first install it could log in, but after installing updates this problem occured
<Assid> how do i re-add thatr to the panel
<sshc> Dr_Willis: How?
<derango> nm5tf: now after reinstalling the sys - new partitions, etc - the problem arises immediately
<slashiter> .
<afat> USr13:boot from it ?oh my god man when i boot from it..it will only show the mouse on the screen with a background behind...and when i press alt+1 the operating system will pause for ever(i think run out of memory)..thats why i think better in the windows will do something else...or what do you recommend me yet..
<Starminn> clarity1: If anybody finds anything I'd be very pleased but to my knowledge nothing like that exists. Something that may interest you, however, is that in Firefox and Chromium (I haven't tried it in others honestly, but I'd assume the same) if you click in Button3 (i.e. press in the scroll wheel or push 1&2 simoultaneaoulsy on a laptop) then you can just drag-scroll.
<homer_> Can anyone please guide. I am trying to share a wireless adhoc connection from windows7
<brock> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nm5tf> derango: you may want to look here to see if anyone else has same prob   http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<usr13_> afat: What type of PC is it?  (what processor speed and amount of memory etc...)
<Assid> anyone know why i cant see the networkmanager applet ?
<derango> nm5tf: I will, thanks
<zs1otb> anybody present who knows something about Kino and how it is setup?
<mikebto> Does anyone know how I can use the ubuntu live drive to format my hdd when ubuntu is already installed on a partition? (The live drive is giving me problems because of that...)
<badbyte> hi peeps, i have a zotach ion board and can only set a resolution of 640x860 maximum
<brock> gparted
<badbyte> after installing the nvidia-xonfig
<nm5tf> derango: I am always leery of upgrades-unless it's to a LTS distro
<brock> mikebto
<badbyte> who can i change that?
<mikebto> brock: hi
<usr13_> mikebto: If you reformat, you wipe out the system that is there.
<ashish> hi, I am using an additional library in C program. When I run it, the functions give an error of undefined reference. The obvious solution is to link the library and then run it . But I dont know how to do that. Please help. I am a novice user . Thanks
<zs1otb> anybody present who knows something about Kino and why it freezes up after 12 seconds of recording/capturing
<chaos2358> ok thank you to erUSUL for the help I have another question though. I am on a site telling me how to get it working however the link to the nessecary .deb packages is dead. It DOES however name the two packages i need to install. how can i downloaad them "having their full names" without the link?
<afat> ahh..its a (intel single core 1.5 ghz procesor,and only 175 mb memory) i am too much cheap to buy a fancy pc since i am only writing..and i am a fan of ubuntu man
<mikebto> usr13_: Right, I want to
<afat> usr13: ahh..its a (intel single core 1.5 ghz procesor,and only 175 mb memory) i am too much cheap to buy a fancy pc since i am only writing..and i am a fan of ubuntu man
<erUSUL> chaos2358: search for them in synaptic or the ubuntu software center
<derango> nm5tf: yeah, thats a good lesson indeed
<Guest1100101> can someone help?  have a problem with nautilus: it wont remember the "Arrange items->Manually"  (previously worked fine)
<erUSUL> chaos2358: do not use the full name including .deb
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  wouldn't i need to have the respective repositories for that to work? "just wondering"
<drc> zs1otb: you might try irc.gnome.org #kino.
<nm5tf> derango: the last couple of upgrades I have had probs with DVD/CD playback-seems like the always leave something out-the Forums are a great place to get help
<erUSUL> chaos2358: may be the case that the debs where there for older versions of ubuntu
<zs1otb> drc thanks i'll try
<clarity1> hi. how can i increase mouse wheel speed, please?
<erUSUL> chaos2358: and that newer versions have it included
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  ok great i'm giving it a shot now.
<NicolasX> hola
<NicolasX> alguien habla español?
<crispy_chunks> I have found a possible bug. I don't know if its working as intended or not. I edited fstab and put in a line for swap like this: "UUID=XxxXXxx swap" However the correct format would be: "UUID=XxXxxXxx swap swap". Now when I boot i get told that the swap cant be mounted and asked if i want to fix it manually. I press M under the boot screen and it drops me to a root(!) shell. Working as intended?
<clarity1> NicolasX: holaaaaaaa
<drc> !es | NicolasX
<ubottu> NicolasX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  OK NOT SHOWING THEM. ANY OTHER WAY TO DO IT?
<gorgonzola_> Anyone knows why flash stopped working here, aven after reinstalling flashplugin-nonfre and flashplugin64-nonfree?
<badbyte> hi i need some help with a graphics driver
<afat> usr13: ahh..its a (intel single core 1.5 ghz procesor,and only 175 mb memory) i am too much cheap to buy a fancy pc since i am only writing..and i am a fan of ubuntu man
<erUSUL> chaos2358: what are those packages?
<badbyte> can someone help
<erUSUL> !find ipheth
<ubottu> Found: ipheth-dkms, ipheth-utils
<Hedgehog456> is 0.4x a better speed to burn a ubuntu live cd than 2x?
<erUSUL> !info ipheth-utils
<chaos2358> libgpod-dev_0.5.3+actually0.6.0-0.1_i386.deb
<chaos2358> libgpod2_0.5.3+actually0.6.0-0.1_i386.deb erUSUL
<ubottu> ipheth-utils (source: ipheth): USB tethering driver for the iPhone [support utilities]. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<afat> usr13: ahh..its a (intel single core 1.5 ghz procesor,and only 175 mb memory) i am too much cheap to buy a fancy pc since i am only writing..and i am a fan of ubuntu man
<erUSUL> !find libgpod
<ubottu> Found: libgpod-cil, libgpod-cil-dev, libgpod-common, libgpod-dev, libgpod-doc
<erUSUL> chaos2358: ^
<chaos2358> SO SEARCH THE ABOVE? erUSUL
<erUSUL> !info libgpod-dev
<ubottu> libgpod-dev (source: libgpod): development files for libgpod. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.95-1 (maverick), package size 243 kB, installed size 660 kB
<chaos2358> sorry for the caps
<erUSUL> chaos2358: what wiki page are you following ?
<chaos2358> http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<chaos2358> its about halfway down
<drc> afat: ubuntu requires 256mg, xubuntu requires 192mb and lubuntu requires 128mb (irrc), so I'd try lubuntu
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  strike that, second paragraph
<zozo__> could someone help with partitioning?
<drc> zozo__: back again?...what's the problem this time?
<erUSUL> chaos2358: the post is old... and as you can see the libraries you need are inthe repositories. just install them ( if they are not installed alrady )
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  sent you the portion i am following in private
<nm5tf> !partition | zozo
<ubottu> zozo: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<simon__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> chaos2358: try with RB banshee and gtkpod
<zozo__> i deleted whole hdd but nothing success
<afat> drc:Thanks dudu
<homer_> i am totally new to ubuntu...can some one please help me to share an internet connection through wifi from a windows 7 system ???
<chaos2358> erUsul ok so how do i install them? i am confused. I doubt they are already installed because it won't let me add or remove tracks
<paoneking_> i am new to ubuntu
<zozo__> drc: can u help me?
<paoneking_> can any tell me how to uninstall wireless driver
<erUSUL> chaos2358: i read it; but is a 3 years old post. chances are that nothing of it is longer needed
<UbuntuWantaBe> hello everyone
<erUSUL> chaos2358: i.e. banshee and/or Rythmbox or/and gtkpod should just work
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  ok so i'm still at a loss as the media player will recognize the ipdo and even show the tracks that are on it but none will allow me to ad or remove tracks
<UbuntuWantaBe> I have unbuntu 8.4 disc, if I install that will it upgrade to the 10.10 ver?
<erUSUL> chaos2358: tried gtkpod ?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuWantaBe:  you may be much better off just getting a 10.10 cd.
<chaos2358> yes
<Assid> this is stupid
<Assid> i cant get network manager
<chaos2358> as well as banshee and rythymbox
<UbuntuWantaBe> oh ok
<chaos2358> erUSUL,
<UbuntuWantaBe> didn`t want to wait 2 weeks
<moes> erUSUL, I want to burn an ISO I have downloaded to 10.04...Which burner should I use ??
<erUSUL> moes: i just righ click on the iso and choose burn to disk
<Asstyx> Dr_Willis, why so? just because its the easiest way?
<moes> erUSUL, Thanks
<tucemiux> why not?
<tucemiux> Assid, you mean youre trying to connect wirelessly?
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  banshee even gives sync options to auto sync the library and pics or do it manually etc but when i attempt to actually sync the progress bar moves telling me it is syncing the songs but they never actually show up on the ipod
<xangua> why 2 weeks UbuntuWantaBe ¿
<crim_> Hi, I am trying to configure samaba on my server and am getting multiple errors in the configuration file when I try to load samba, it is giving me a problem with the workgroup field, i have the correct workgroup in the config, any ideas why this wont work?
<Asstyx> UbuntuWantaBe, you can download the cd image
<UbuntuWantaBe> I DL 10.10 to a portable hd can I run it off that ?
<erUSUL> chaos2358: this is what the wiki says « All these apps can import music to your iPod, move music files onto and off (but generally not sync in quite the way iTunes does it your iPod, create playlists, and much more. »
<erUSUL> crim_: maybe missing quotes or some other syntax error
<homer_> how to share an internet connection wirelessly from windows 7
<homer_> can anyone help
<badbyte> guys i need help
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  tried the drag and drop method as well it says they move but never show up
<homer_> i am completey new
<homer_> no idea
<homer_> and want to share a net connection
<Asstyx> UbuntuWantaBe, dont realy know, but if you can boot from an usbstick so it should not be a problem
<erUSUL> chaos2358: :/ well this is all i canhelp. i do not own an ipod myself, sorry
<sy`> Hey guys, what's the difference between Ubuntu DVD and the regular live cd?
<Dr_Willis> Asstyx:  upgradeing will download all the stuf . so you are still downloading a whold cd+ worht of stuff to install.
<Asstyx> Dr_Willis, i was joking ;)
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuWantaBe:  you can install ubuntu to a usb hard drive. you just need to be carefull at the end. and be sure the installe ris installing grub to the portable drive.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuWantaBe:  then theres 'persistant live install' you can do to flash drives.
<g3orge> nothing sy` it's just for testing purposes
<sy`> g3orge: ok
<ZarroBoogs> sy`: The DVD contains the translation packs as well as more of the repositories, so you can use those to install instead of installing from the http repos.
<root> hi
<Guest1100101> hi, can help anyone? have a problem with nautilus: it wont remember the "Arrange items->Manually"  per folder settings (worked fine before)
<sy`> ZarroBoogs: Thanks for the extra info.
<deadpigeon> why would firefox and all other browsers start displaying websites improperly? it almost looks as if it's a CSS issue, ie: there is no page styles
<deadpigeon> no matter what i've tried reinstalling, uninstalling, can not fix this issue without reformating.
<jmwpc> deadpigeon: maybe a plugin (like adblock) is blocking all css files?
<deadpigeon> jmwpc: no plugins like that... just some recent installation of some w32 codecs and perhaps a plugin for mplayer.
<Dr_Willis> Guest1100101:  its possible that som eof the setting/dirs in your home have the wrong owner. so it cant save the settings there. check your home dir. make sure nothing is accidently owned by root.
<terry> Guest1100101: Before what?
<Dr_Willis> deadpigeon:  as a test try making a new user. see if it affects them? (faster then reinstalling)
<deadpigeon> Dr_Willis: That is a good idea. I will have to try once I get back home.
<badbyte> i have only 2 screen resolutions to choose. where can i add more?
<Teabagdad> hi guys
<Starminn> badbyte: Are you in System->Preferences->Monitors?
<terry> xrandr
<terry> badbyte: xrandr  #To see ]
<kantxx> lo all
<kantxx> anyone know how to exclude abosolute paths using rsync?
<badbyte> Starminn: 1 sec
<Starminn> terry: (GUI solution first.)
<kantxx> i wanna exclude /proc and not /home/user/proc
<Guest1100101> <Dr_Willis>nop, all folders are owned by me
<rob0917> If I wanted to remove pulseaudio in ubuntu 10.10 ,how would I proceed?
<NCS_One> where can I find a script to print a directory structure including files?
<Guest1100101> terry: I ran out of space, but now the partition has enough free space....
<eitri> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu server on a old computer, given it reserved an ip address on the Dlink dir-655, but I cannot access or even ping the internet from my server. Can someone help me with this?
<badbyte> Starminn: System->Preferences->Monitors cant help me because, it tells me that the installed graphics driver does not support the necessary extentions to use this tool. And then asks me if i want to use the vendor's tool instead
<gronx> witam
<gronx> głupie pytanei linuxowego nobka :)
<Mike1> which VoIP-program do you recommend? Since Skype is kinda bad under linux and not free etc. …
<Starminn> badbyte: Interesting. Well, you could go with terry's method, then. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<badbyte> Starminn: which is in the endeffect nvidia-xonfig that doesnt help me at all
<gronx> uruchamiam grę lineage przez wine
<jmwpc> NCS_One: ls -lR
<lukus> Mike1, ekiga is okay
<badbyte> Starminn: ok ill tryp
<gronx> robię wszystko według opisu winetrick itp
<enoch> hi all
<gronx> przypuszczam że specyficzny rodzaj karty graficznej uniemożliwia mi uruchomienie
<Mike1> lukus: anything less Gnome-dependend? I’m using KDE
<enoch> im on an eeepc 1015pd, what is better ubuntu 10.10 netbook i386 or amd64?
<gronx> ktoś gra w lineage?
<badbyte> Starminn: xrand failed
<Lint01> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Mike1> enoch: does it even support 64bit? o.O
<Starminn> Mike1: Shouldn't you be in #kubuntu then?
<enoch> mikel: sure
<Starminn> badbyte: Not sure then. See if terry's still around.
<Mike1> enoch: well, with 1GB of RAM I would stick to 32bit because it needs less memory
<enoch> mikel: model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455   @ 1.66GHz
<sam_uk> I am adding files to calibre using this command. [ calibredb add -r . ] how would I automatically delete the original file after it has been processed?
<enoch> i have this cpu and 2gb of ddr3 ram
<Mike1> Starminn: okay
<NCS_One> jmwpc: thanks, forgot to mention like a tree :(
<enoch> do u think i can get better performances using the 64bit version?
<Mike1> enoch: throw a coin then ;)
<enoch> lol
<Mike1> enoch: depends on what you want to do with it
<enoch> mikel i have to use this netbook for a standard use, and some website coding
<till_> can anyone point me to a channel were package maintainers hang out? i have some questions about the process
<Mike1> enoch: but unless you want to do some fancy calculation or multimedia stuff you won’t notice much difference anyway
<enoch> ok
<badbyte> terry: you there?
<enoch> but at moment my left-bar is not realy fluid
<enoch> is it normal?
<sam_uk> how do you script deleting original file once an operation has been carried out on it?
<jordan_> anyone help me repair my compiz, i cant get my desktop effects like the wobble to come back
<Mike1> enoch: I’ve heard bad things about Unity (the graphical interface of the 10.10 netbook edition)
<enoch> asd
<enoch> so, no way to speed it up?
<Mike1> enoch: it’s still quite unstable and slow and all that afaik
<Starminn> sam_uk: It would depend on the language I assume, but basically you'd say "if(operationcompleted){rm /path/to/file}"
<enoch> it goes not bad but can be better
<rww> enoch: sure, rewriting it to not use mutter. which is what they're doing for 11.04.
<Starminn> sam_uk: Translate that to the language you're using, of course.
<sam_uk> Starminn, in bash,
<enoch> oh nice
<enoch> and to use a normal gnome interface?
<enoch> i could use docky2 as bar, that is realy nice
<izinucs> Mike1: unity is still under development..
<Mike1> izinucs: i know, which is why I wrote „still“ ;)
<Starminn> sam_uk: To delete files you just use the "rm" command.
<Starminn> sam_uk: "man rm" to see everything about it
<jordan_> can anyone help me get my compiz or desktop effects back to running normal
<sam_uk> Starminn, it is the conditional <if> bit I am struggling with.
<Starminn> sam_uk: If it has to be part of a single file, here's how you use "if" statements in bash
<Starminn> sam_uk: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/chap_07.html
<Starminn> jordan_: What all is happening?
<Starminn> sam_uk: I've only run individual bash commands so I've never used 'if' in bash -- only in other languages. I can try to find you resource, but again I've never personally done it.
<yaaang> help - i can't kill a dpkg process, it refuses to die
<sam_uk> OK no worries will google more
<Pici> sam_uk: #bash should be able to help you out with that.
<yaaang> help - i can't kill a dpkg process, it refuses to die. tried sudo kill -9 pid, but it's still there.
<jordan_> Starminn, I was trying to get rid of the border on my conky, si i tried one method that i read in a forum which was to disable compiz
<jordan_> Starminn, i dont know how to disable it so like a dumb dumb i uninstalled it it fixed the border prob but took away all my desktop effects so i reinstalled compiz, now no desktops work
<Starminn> jordan_: Have you tried restarting it?
<jordan_> yup
<jordan_> wait
<jordan_> restart what, my machine
<Starminn> jordan_: No, just compiz. "compiz --replace"
<yaaang> help - anybody know what's up with this? i can't sudo kill -9 a dpkg process; it won't die. it's from a sudo aptitude full-upgrade, installing google-chrome. /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 46 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/google-chrome-unstable_11.0.672.2-r75134_amd64.deb
<tripelbaby> help I dont know how to find the printer queue, and I looked ..
<jordan_> Starminn, entered that in a terminal and still no effects
<tripelbaby> ub 10.04
<Starminn> yaaang: Hate to point out the obvious, but usually a system restart kills any rogue processes I have.
<hhhzzzarn> tripelbabay:
<yaaang> Starminn: last time this happened, the system wouldn't shut down
<yaaang> Starminn: yes, it happened to me once before, and never before that. it would just stay there. of course i can just power cycle my box, but i don't want to keep dealing with this shit.
<tripelbaby> control center printing printer queue (good thing I installed control center) hey hhhzzzarn what's up?
<yaaang> (last time that's what i did, power cycle the box)
<hhhzzzarn> tripelbaby:  system > administration > printing > "printer" > "View print qeue"
<jordan_> Starminn, u get my pm of the error msg
<tripelbaby> is there a way hhhzzzarn that I can put that on the panel?
<Starminn> !private | jodran_
<ubottu> jodran_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tripelbaby> hhhzzzarn, I just missed that on the menu. alphabet fail on my part
<Starminn> jordan_: ^^^ (typo'd you)
<hhhzzzarn> tripel: would not know.
<MrGando> Hey guys, how can I know if my DVD drive supports reading dual layer discs ?
<hhhzzzarn> tripel: Missed what?
<jordan_> Starminn, just pm'ed the error code really, was only 6 lines but didnt want to catch flak for posting in main window
<Starminn> jordan_: That's why I said to use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jordan_> never used before so am not too familiar with it
<lolzer> my PIKLAb crashes and i searched the internet and it said that the new version solves the problems ... how can i update it??
<jordan_> Starminn, is this what u need http://paste.ubuntu.com/571879/
<ChogyDan> ls
<Starminn> jordan_: There you go. :) I'm saying to post it here because I have ot leave soon.
<jordan_> ah
<tirsito> Hello
<hhhzzzarn> Need help installing freenx from here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<tirsito> For Alls
<Starminn> jordan_: So it looks like you just need to install compizconfig-backend-gconf
<tirsito> What are you doing now?
<hhhzzzarn> tristo, who you talking you?
<Starminn> jordan_: Try that.
<hhhzzzarn> to?
<jordan_> Starminn, how do i do that ----  wget install comp....
<Starminn> jordan_: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-backend-gconf"
<jordan_> Starminn, ah i was close....lol
<UbuntuWantaBe> If I load ubuntu will I still be able to use itunes anynone know?
<jordan_> Starminn, its done
<jordan_> Starminn, now what do i do
<Starminn> jordan_: Pretty sure that wget is for downloading via HTTP (from web addresses)
<tirsito> Do not Know
<Starminn> jordan_: Try "compiz --replace" again
<hhhzzzarn> ubuntuwantabe, you can.
<Starminn> hhhzzzarn: What version?
<UbuntuWantaBe> oh ok thaks
<jordan_> Starminn, nope still nothing, think i need to reboot pc?
<Starminn> UbuntuWantaBe: I don't think so. Not on Ubuntu, anyway.
<gwz> hey, I was having trouble during installation, ubuntu is showing all the partitions wrong, claims I have 5 different partitions when I only have 1 + boot partition for win7
<Starminn> jordan_: What did it say?
<hhhzzzarn> starmin: ubuntu 10.04 for freenx?
<UbuntuWantaBe> whoa I am getting 2 different answers
<jordan_> Starminn, here u go , this was what i got back http://paste.ubuntu.com/571883/
<UbuntuWantaBe> I don`t know anything about this subject
<Starminn> hhhzzzarn: That's remote desktop, not locally running.
<UbuntuWantaBe> so does anyone know for sure
<hhhzzzarn> hhhzzzarn: yes. i am trying to install on my vps.
<UbuntuWantaBe> I love my ipod and need itunes to run it
<hhhzzzarn> ubuntuwantabe: you can install windows itunes using wine.
<splnet> Which version of latex do I need to install to create dvi files? 'latex file.tex' creates file.pdf now
<fanthomas> gwz: where is it showing exactly?
<photofroggy> hello
<UbuntuWantaBe> oh ok
<photofroggy> windows screwed up grub and stuff
<gwz> fanthomas: installation menu when you need to select your partition
<Starminn> jordan_: "metacity --replace"?
<photofroggy> as a temporary fix I installed lilo so that I could actually boot into windows
<hhhzzzarn> ubununtuwantabe: search "install itunes ubuntu" in google.
<Lint01> splnet, see latex switches
<photofroggy> trying to fix grub but getting errors on pretty much every step
<jordan_> Starminn, unknown option
<Nattgew_> UbuntuWantaBe: you really only need it for like firmware updates, music and all can be done with other apps
<jordan_> nvm
<jordan_> i forget the e
<hhhzzzarn> starmin: i will continue with freenx guide. i will post when i run into error. mostly command not found.
<habermann24> is there java6 for ubuntu on a powerpc??
<UbuntuWantaBe> so I can get music with unbuntu apps
<splnet> Lint01: can you expound on that?
<Nattgew_> yes
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Starminn> UbuntuWantaBe: Yes
<UbuntuWantaBe> that is totlly cool
<Starminn> jordan_: Alright so what's up now?
<UbuntuWantaBe> so I won`t need itunes anymore?
<jordan_> Starminn, still no efefcts
<fanthomas> gwz: does it show 5 different options? can you paste them here? are you installing it on a notebook? some notebooks have some extra restoring partitions
<MrGando> I'm having a problem. I have a Dual Layer DVD that I burned on my mac, however when I insert it in my ubuntu box, nothing happens, as if the drive wasn't holding any media. Is there a way to force the drive to check for media or something ?
<Nattgew_> UbuntuWantaBe: only for updating the firmware
<jordan_> no msg either
<jordan_> Starminn, just flashed my screen then nothing
<photofroggy> anyone?
<Adom> hi all. using ubuntu desktop 10.10. i access a network share via navigating nautilus (so the share gets auto-mounted in ~/.gvfs) and can use feh (image viewer) fine on an image file in the share. however, when i mount the smb share via fstab (using sudo mount -a, mounted in /mnt) feh doesnt work. any ideas why?
<gwz> fanthomas: it shows I think my PAST partitions (macos formatted, etc etc) , I am 100% sure I only have 2 right now
<photofroggy> I'm having trouble installing grub
<Starminn> !grub | photofroggy
<ubottu> photofroggy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MrGando> any ideas ? :)
<Nattgew_> Adom: does it give an error?
<mengu> hi. does anyone have any idea why i'm getting this error: "errno 30: read-only file system: /target/var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index.1/postlist.baseA" when i try to install ubuntu 10.04
<Starminn> jordan_: Hmm... Well I wish I could help more but I really must leave, sadly.
<jordan_> Starminn, :(
<jordan_> its cool
<hhhzzzarn> mengu, you new?
<Nattgew_> MrGando: going to the drive in the Computer location might, or opening and closing the drive...
<Lint01> splnet, I don't ahve latex at hand
<Adom> stupid irc connection :/
<jordan_> anybody help me get my desktop effects back to running
<Starminn> jordan_: I would suggest just trying a system reboot, then if it's not working still run "compiz --replace" and post your results in here (or paste them, etc.) and see what others can do.
<jordan_> Starminn, ah ok
<Starminn> jordan_: Assuming it gives errors, that is.
<donvito2> when ubuntu-server runs i got SSL sertificate error than FAIL
<MrGando> Nattgew_: Yeah I tried that , :( , I know my drive supports dual layer dvds so I don't really know what's going on here
<Adom> Nattgew_: u get that last response?
<donvito2> it says i need to do something in apache/conf
<Nattgew_> Adom: no
<mengu> hhhzzzarn: yep
<juniour> can i know the ascii value by terminal
<Adom> im getting some lag using irssi :(((
<arand> mengu: Whuch way are you installing, and what stage does this error happen?
<Adom> brb
<mengu> arand: when copying files and i'm installing from iso, dvd
<fanthomas> gwz: hmm... no idea how to help, need to see at least the list of pratititons (may be from fdisk?...)
<MrGando> I'm using ubuntu server btw
<gwz> fanthomas: I am going to try reinstalling, doesn't help that I have b43 wifi drivers
<gwz> thanks though
<Adom> ok. back.
<arand> mengu: So it's just the guided graphical install? ..hmmm
<Adom> Nattgew_: did you get my response about the feh WARNING?
<Nattgew_> Adom: no, try again
<juniour> can i print the ascii value by terminal is there any commmand
<juniour> ?
<Adom> Nattgew_: feh just says "feh WARNING: couldn't open sample.gif"
<mengu> arand: yep
<arand> juniour: You can at least see the hex values by going "echo abc | xxd"
<Nattgew_> Adom: is that different from what it says if the file doesn't exist?
<Adom> Nattgew_: ill find out...
<Pici> juniour: od or 'man ascii' may be helpful, depending on what you want to do.
<Adom> Nattgew_: negative. inexistent file gives "...does not exist" error so its not that.
<jordan_> can anyone help me get my desktop effects back to running, I just rebooted and ran the "compiz --replace" and got this msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/571889/
<arand> mengu: I'm not sure what could be causing it... I guess you could try reformatting the partition, or use the alternate install CD instead..
<Nattgew_> Adom: it's the same file that only works if mounted from Nautilus, right?
<Adom> Nattgew_: correct
<fanthomas> who is using Skype with AppArmor?
<Adom> Nattgew_: also, just fyi, ls -l shows EXACT same for both fstab-mounted, and auto-nautilus-mounted
<Lass1> why cant i install UBUNTU!!!
<fanthomas> what's the best (most paranoid) config of apparmor?
<mengu> thanks arand
<Lass1> i install ubuntu but when i reboot i cant see "ubuntu"
<ohsix> fanthomas: the best is obviously not turning on your computer; then they'll never get you
<jordan_> ohsix, lol
<Lass1>  installed ubuntu but when i reboot i cant see "ubuntu"
<fanthomas> ohsix: I know, but still I would like to stay in touch with some people who are using skype
<Pici> !details | Lass1
<ubottu> Lass1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fanthomas> ohsix: and haven't found a decent VoIP replacement
<photofroggy> seems like windows completely wiped my Ubuntu partition.. is that even possible?
<nha> photofroggy: perhaps it simply overwrote the boot loader?
<jordan_> unbuntu 10.10 64bit default runs off gnome right
<photofroggy> nha: That's what I thought, but I can't find the partition as a drive when using the LiveCD
<Lass1> Pici: i just installed ubuntu, so now i dual booted my computer, so i got win7 and ubuntu, but when i reboot i cant see ubuntu therefore i cant use ubuntu what shall i do? my disc is format fat32
<Nattgew_> Adom: if you've tried mounting a few times, maybe feh has a problem with the smb mount... haven't found anything specific about it, though
<photofroggy> nha: If I have found it there are no files on here...
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: do you see the partitions in disk manager?
<hazzarux> evening, everybody!
<arand> mengu: It may be that your disk is failing... Or there are bad sectors in the place you are installing...
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: Where's disk manager?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: right click my computer -> manage
<mengu> arand: have any idea how can fix the bad sectors with the live cd?
<cyix> hello
<Adom> Nattgew_: yeah it looked all on feh to me as well...was just wondering if its something else because i want feh to work for this :/
<Nattgew_> Lass1: by can't see ubuntu, do you mean it doesn't show in the boot menu or doesn't load right?
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: I'm on the LiveCD
 * ActionParsnip thinks its good to know BOTH OSes really well
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: not windows
<jordan_> can anyone help me get my desktop effects back to running, I just rebooted and ran the "compiz --replace" and got this msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/571889/
<Adom> Nattgew_: seems like it should be possible somehow if feh can use nautilus-mounted share but not fstab-mounted share
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: then if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the NTFS partition and the Linux partitions on the disk?
<Lass1> nattgew: i know ho to see boot menu but i cant see it, when i start my computer i press F12 then boot menu comes but i  can see it
<Nattgew_> Adom: I did find a guide that used feh and it had you sync the files locally before using feh, not sure if it's because feh won't work
<Adom> can anyone tell me differences between a auto-nautilus-mounted share (in ~/.gvfs) and an fstab mounted share?
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: yes
<Adom> Nattgew_: i guess thats an option, but id like to avoid copying the files to the local machine if possible
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: pretty sure it's sda5
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: then as nha says, you probably just overwrote the bootloader. You can use the LiveCD to reinstate the loader
<arand> mengu: I think that when the filesystem is created it ahould automatically mark those sectors as "don't use this" but otherwise there are vendor tools to do that but they tend to require a whole disk reformat... I have no idea if bad block could cause your problem though...
<hhhzzzarn> need help installing freenx: sudo nxsetup --install >> nxsetup: command not found
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: every guide I have found hasn't been helpful so far...
<arand> mengu: s/ahould/should/
<hhhzzzarn> from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Nattgew_> Lass1: so it just loads windows and doesn't ask?
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: how could I mount that particular partition?
<Nattgew_> Adom: it may be related to how you're mounting it in fstab, the options you're using
<hhhzzzarn> Need help installing freenx from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX: # sudo nxsetup --install > nxsetup: command not found.
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: if it is sda5 then it's empty.
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Lass1> nattgew: yeah
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: if that is your swap partition, it will most likely be
<ActionParsnip> !freenx | hhhzzzarn
<ubottu> hhhzzzarn: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Nattgew_> Lass1: did you install from a CD?
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: well in that case how do I even find which partition holds the data then?
<Lass1> Nattgew: from Windows installer
<jordan_> can anyone help me get my desktop effects back to running, I just rebooted and ran the "compiz --replace" and got this msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/571889/
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: mount them and see
<Nattgew_> hhhzzzarn: the command in the guide is sudo /usr/lib/nx/nxsetup --install with the full path
<Adom> Nattgew_: good point...gonna pastebin the fstab line in a sec
<brunot> hello
<Adom> Nattgew_: i should note that i open nautilus windows at both mount points (~/.gvfs and /mnt) and both open the images inside fine
<brunot> is there someone knowing scripts ?
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/558998
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 558998 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[lucid] compiz-gnome broken because of metacity update" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> brunot: can you expand your question and requirements
<madmax_x> hello world
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: How can I mount them? Disk Utility doesn't give me the option
<hhhzzzarn> What does it mean with file names are colored green in ubuntu putty? and what does it mean if it is white?
<brunot> ActionParsnip: I am "renting" a web hosting, it runs linux, but does not allow me to set cron
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: use the places menu
<madmax_x> im trying to get 2 video cards set up in ubuntu 10.04...both are ati, the 2nd shows up in lspci but not in the ati control panel...anyone ever done this before?
<erUSUL> hhhzzzarn: green they are executable
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<hhhzzzarn> chmod + nxsetup
<hhhzzzarn> wrong place
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: None of the partitions there contain any of the data that was on Ubuntu
<jordan_> ActionParsnip, i checked out the link but what is it trying to say, i should uninstall compiz
<ActionParsnip> brunot: you can use gnome-schedule to cron as user (or:  gksudo gnome-scedule    to cron as root)
<brunot> ActionParsnip: there is just some kind of scheduler, so I wrote a little c++ prog which basically sleeps the expected time
<MrGando> Ok, when I even try to load a blank dual layer dvd with my drive it seems to spin for a few seconds but nothing happens afterwards :( , any ideas ?
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: theres Filesystem, Ubuntu, and HP_TOOLS
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: there is a section about moving the config folders for compiz to get vanilla ones
<brunot> ActionParsnip: and checks whether there are several instances of the c++ prog
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu is empty
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: mount them and see
<erUSUL> brunot: you mean that you reimplemented sleep ( the command ) ?
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: I've already looked!
<Nattgew> Adom: by that you mean that nautilus can see them both fine?
<Lass1> can some help me?  installed ubuntu but when i reboot i cant see "ubuntu" in my boot-menu aka it doesnt shows when i start my computer
<brunot> ActionParsnip: my problem: if I launch this prog through a shell script -launched by the scheduler, the script will not end
<Adom> Nattgew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571896 (altered for security)
<Adom> Nattgew: yeah
<jordan_> ActionParsnip, what vanilla ones, whats that mean
<hhhzzzarn> freenx problem solved.
<ActionParsnip> brunot: you can run:  ps -ef | grep nameofapp  | wc -l    to get how many are running
<brunot> ActionParsnip: on the host, there is no mmi, only ssh connexion
<hhhzzzarn> by myself./
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: if config folders for an app don't exist, you will get the default ones
<Lass1> can some help me?  installed ubuntu but when i reboot i cant see "ubuntu" in my boot-menu
<brunot> eruUSUL: I did not reimplement :) just called it from my C++ prog
<erUSUL> Lass1: what do you see?
<ActionParsnip> Lass1: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<ikonia> Lass1: are you doing a dual boot ?
<Adom> Nattgew: yeah Nautilus can see them fine, and when double clicked they open is image previewer fine. both shares.
<Adom> Nattgew: by "both shares" i mean "both mounts"
<Lass1> iknoia: y im dual booting win7 and ubuntu
<brunot> ActionParsnip: a ps-ef only shows me the instances of my prog I launched, I don't see the one(s) launched by the server's scheduler
<ikonia> Lass1: did you install ubuntu on NTFS as I told you not to ?
<ActionParsnip> brunot: ps -ef    shows processes from ALL users
<brunot> ActionParsnip: nope not here
<Lass1> ikonia: i istalled it on Fat32
<brunot> tournoid@ssh1:~/bruno$ ps -ef
<brunot> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<brunot> tournoid 18029 17950  0 21:05 ?        00:00:00 sshd: tournoid@pts/1
<brunot> tournoid 18030 18029  0 21:05 pts/1    00:00:00 -ovh_ssh
<brunot> tournoid 24724 18030  0 21:19 pts/1    00:00:00 ps -ef
<FloodBot2> brunot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Lass1: I told you not to do that
<ikonia> Lass1: I told you it would cause you problems
<Netw0rkBug> hi
<cylix> what is the location of the perl module Carp::Heavy on ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> brunot: read: man ps     it says: To see every process on the system using standard syntax: ps -e, ps -ef, ps -eF, ps -ely
<Lass1> ikonia: what formation shall i use then?
<ikonia> Lass1: a Linux supported file system
<cylix> Also how do I re install it.
<Nattgew> Adom: not sure why the fstab isn't working, but since gvfs works you could try mounting the drive with gvfs-mount instead
<Pici> Lass1: Are you using wubi?
<ikonia> Lass1: they are available in the installer
<Adom> Nattgew: im unfamiliar with gvfs-mount, is it loadable on boot like fstab?
<brunot> ActionParsnip: I see the result I get when I do the ps -ef on the host, and there are ONLY the few processes from my ssh connexion
<Nattgew> Adom: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=42713 you can run the command at startup or whenever
<jordan_> ActionParsnip, still reading through the forum nothing, will try the method at the last post
<gwz> Hey, got a picture of the problem I am having, http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8633/screenshotvvv.png one shows correct partitions, other does not
<brunot> ActionParsnip: did you see the result of the ps -ef I pasted here ? (it told me I was muted because flooding)
<Lass1> ikonia: can u tell me these formation-types?
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: the guys in #compiz may know a trick or two
<ikonia> !install | Lass1
<ubottu> Lass1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Lass1> Pici: what wubi???
<maco> brunot: use the pastebin. paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> Lass1: Nevermind.
<ikonia> Lass1: I suggest you read those documents on how to install ubuntu
<jordan_> k will give them a shot
<jordan_> thx
<Doinkle> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.  I am trying to config SSH server to run on a non-default port.  So I stop the service with "/etc/init.d/ssh stop" and edit "/etc/ssh/sshd_config".  I edit the port # to what I want and restart with "/etc/init.d/ssh start".  If I try to connect "ssh doinkle@loclhost -p 9999 it doesn't work but if I connect "ssh doinkle@localhost" it does.  What am I doing wrong?
<brunot> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571899/ - I think it is the link to the result
<gwz> anyone?
<ikonia> Doinkle: localhost is not on the network
<ikonia> Doinkle: you are probably being blocked by a firewall
<jrib> Doinkle: also use "service" not "/etc/init.d/"
<ikonia> Doinkle: what is the exact command you are using to connect to your machien on the network
<jordan_> ActionParsnip, lol seems pretty dead over there
<Doinkle> jrib, i tried service but it didnt recognize ssh.. was service ssh stop wrong?
<maco> ActionParsnip: see what brunot linked. i dont know what you two were debugging
<Doinkle> ikonia, ssh doinkle@localhost -p 9999
<Lass1> ikonia: i cant see theese formation
<drizt> hi how do obtain GPG key used to sign the repository from ppa?
<jrib> Doinkle: service ssh stop, yes
<ikonia> Doinkle: where are you doing that from
<Doinkle> jrib, oh ok :)
<Guest58984> anyone knows how do i create a pdf file with images?
<ikonia> Lass1: read the whole document on how to install so you understand how to install
<Doinkle> ikonia, root level
<ActionParsnip> maco: process for the ssh session isn't showing in ps -ef
<WXZ> after months of schelooping
<ikonia> Doinkle: root level ???
<WXZ> I finally found out how to get nm-applet to show up, wow
<Doinkle> do i need to be in reg userspace ikonia .. i know i know. im not scared of root
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: YESSSSSSSs
<ikonia> Doinkle: ping the hostname you are trying to use, what does it come back with ?
<Doinkle> i intend to not access with root level just testing first
<maco> drizt: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys keyserver.ubuntu.com   <KEYID goes here>    (the keyid is on the ppa's webpage
<brunot> maco: I am renting a shared hosting web server. I can't use a crontab (no permissions), the server only allows some scheduler
<ActionParsnip> wxz: huh?
<BluesKaj> WXZ, willing to share your fix ?
<WXZ> yes
<Doinkle> ikonia, 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.016 ms
<drizt> maco: thank you!
<maco> ActionParsnip: while ssh'd in?
<WXZ> gksudo /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<ikonia> Doinkle: no, I mean what's the command you are using when you don't use localhost as a host
<ActionParsnip> maco: not sure, still should show stuff though afaik
<brunot> maco: and not at the exact time & frequency I want my "signals", so I wrote a little c++ prog which basically sleeps the right amount of time
<WXZ> change managed=false to managed-true
<Doinkle> jrib and ikonia: if i PM my ip/port do either of you mind trying a connect to determine if it is working across the public net?
<Nattgew> Guest58984:  convert -define pdf:use-trimbox=true *.jpg images.pdf
<Doinkle> ikonia, ah.. ssh doinkle@xx.xx.xx.xx -p 9999
<ikonia> Doinkle: I won't connect to you but if you pm me your IP that may help work it out
<maco> brunot: sounds like a kludge on top of a mess
<WXZ> managed=true, sorry, typo
<brunot> maco: then wakes up to do its stuff and sleeps again until the next time. It detects if there is a "more recent" instance of itself running and shuts down in that case
<jordan_> ActionParsnip, forum was no good , i dont understand the last method
<Doinkle> ikonia, i dont need a successful login but you can at least tell me if you can see that port.. thats good enough :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest58984: imagemagick
<brunot> maco: the script is basically going in the right directory and launching "test &"
<ActionParsnip> Guest58984: imagemagick is awesome!
<maco> brunot: try "exec test"
<Guest58984> ActionParsnip: thanks. done that. but can i say to him to make them on a single page ?
<maco> brunot: exec spawns it off as a separate process allowing the shell to close
<maco> i think
<ActionParsnip> Guest58984: it can stitch images together
<Guest58984> ActionParsnip: how ? i don't know the command
<ActionParsnip> Guest58984: hunt round the web and you wil find examples
<Guest58984> ActionParsnip: what should i search for ?
<raving> maco, I thought exec replaced the shell's process image
<brunot> maco: just "exec test" or "exec test &"
<maco> raving: hrmmm not really sure how it works under the hood. i just remember if you have a shell script, it doesnt move on to the next command til the previous exits, so you have to exec to make it run stuff parallel
<ActionParsnip> Guest58984: imageshack combine images
<Fjodor> Hi all. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/650539?comments=all is reported as fixed, but it isn't for me. Does anyone else see that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 650539 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "SRU: Launching a Qt app crashes X when using Xinerama" [High,Fix released]
<brunot> maco: I thought the "&" at the end of the command was meant for this
<raving> maco, well I know in the C world it works like this (http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/functions/environ.html)
<raving> I'm trying to find the open group's standard for sh to see what the semantics are for that
<maco> brunot: but the shell still has to stay open. if you background a process and close the shell, the process ends. (unless you use "nohup" which intercepts SIGHUP)
<maco> brunot: im just throwing ideas out there for what may make a difference in behaviour
<brunot> maco: I searched some stuff on the net today, I kind of found about the same, nohup, screen ..
<brunot> maco: did not test yet
<mouse> I'm having trouble with chmod.  It's not making the files unexecutable.
<Scythium> mouse
<Scythium> do this
<Scythium> chmod 777 arquive.z
<guntbert> Scythium: don't recommend 777 without proper warning
<eurythmia> mouse, if you want to remove executable permissions use "a-x" (i.e.: chmod a-x file)
<Scythium> guntbert this is just for test. Because if this doesn't work... he'll need change (chgrp) os file.
<Scythium> mouse... can you do a ls -thals end send the result of this arquive for US?
<eurythmia> mouse, assuming yopu want to remove *all* execute permissions
<gwz> Hey, got a picture of the problem I am having, http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8633/screenshotvvv.png one shows correct partitions, other does not
<mouse> eurythmia, I just did that with -R for the directory I want to remove executable permissions and everything in there is still executable.
<madmax_x> im trying to get 2 video cards set up in ubuntu 10.04...both are ati, the 2nd shows up in lspci but not in the ati control panel...anyone ever done this before?
<sc30317> hey all, I have a ubuntu 10.10 host and windows XP guest.  I am trying to remote desktop connect from WinXP to Ubuntu, what program should I try and use for this?  I tried RealVNC and it didn't work
<eurythmia> mouse, do you have permissions for the directory?
<mouse> eurythmia, Yeah I have sudo permissions.
<Scythium> mouse... Do U want apply this permissions Recursively?
<mouse> Scythium, Yeah to everything in that directory.
<Scythium> OK.
<BajK> how do I set the cursor theme that is being used at kdm? update-alternatives doesn'T work since I manually installed that theme (openzone black)
<Scythium> Mouse...
<Scythium> try do this:
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scythium> chmod 600 -R /directory
<Scythium> SOrry ubottu! rs
<Pici> Scythium: that will remove more than just the execute bits...
<navaladi> Hello All, I am using libfaketime and a small shell script program. my programs crashes with libfaketime. I knew, because system time is different from my console time tweaked by libfaketime. Any hint to fix this?
<Scythium> Pici I know... But first...
<navaladi> And I get segmentation fault error
<Scythium> We'll try do the change... after... we adapt the change. Thats my point.
<mouse> I just did sudo chmod a-x to a specific file and nothing has changed.
<Scythium> This is like a VPN configuration.
<navaladi> I found the problem using strace , the error is ,
<navaladi> wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, {ru_utime={3, 552222}, ru_stime={0, 284017}, ...}) = 3054
<dehuman> scythium: that doesn't make any sense
<Scythium> First we configure the VPN with pre-shared keys... nest... we configure with strenght crypto keys and etc...
<seblabel> i have a problem here with ffmpeg and the x264 encoder
<Scythium> *next
<dehuman> unrelated to chmod
<seblabel> since i'm on lucid, encoding with it is very slow
<bc81> hi, i'm looking for an app or script to monitor my internet connectivity..something that can run 24/7 and alert me (sound/email/OSD etc) if and when the connection goes out.
<disappearedng> Hey when I shut down my computer can't shut down properly anything wrong you see? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/344062/
<seblabel> do someone as the same problem with ffmpeg on lucid lynx ?
<seblabel> has*
<dehuman> mouse: why dont you paste this somewhere, an ls -l of the file, then chmod a-x, then ls -l of file again
<dehuman> cause thats just crazy
<tedp11> I have 0 snd_hda_intel and it's working now with kernel Linux bt 2.6.30.9 #1 SMP.  But how do I save this sound module or driver so i can install on newer kernel?
<mouse> I have these files on a separate hard drive and I have fstab to mount it at boot.  Could this be a problem with fstab?
<mouse> dehuman, Alright give me a second.
<bc81> i was thinking of writing a script that pings "www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp" and plays a sound if nothing is returned, but don't know how to formulate that into bash
<poccha> hello, is there a way to use excel + vba on ubuntu?
<dehuman> mouse: what filesystem?
<mouse> dehuman, ntfs
<Fjodor> mouse: What filesystem is on that partition?
<seblabel> bc81: you can use wget --spider
<dehuman> mouse: there is your problem
<mouse> dehuman, Can't change mode bits on ntfs?
<Fjodor> mouse: Google ntfs-3g and look at the documentation
<bc81> seblabel: cool, now i'm a step closer..but really, i have very little bash knowledge and wouldn't know what to do with that
<dehuman> mouse: gotta pass options at mount time
<dehuman> what fjodor said
<Pici> bc81: #bash might be able to suggest something.
<bc81> ok, i'll check
<dehuman> its in the docs, man mount.ntfs will have same info
<seblabel> bc81: you can use the #? value given by the wget --spider
<seblabel> like : wget --spider http://yourthing && echo "website ok"
<mouse> dehuman, Is this something I would have to do in fstab?
<seblabel> or like : wget --spider http://yourthing && echo "website ok" >> logfile
<bc81> seblabel: that looks good, what about this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/651182-post8.html
<bc81> seblabel: basically i'd want it to check anywhere from every 3 to 5 minutes
<bc81> and play a sound (with aplay) if not connected
<gman01> hey all. just finished a fresh install on a new HP laptop and no networking. the enable networking is blacked out. any Idea?
<seblabel> bc81: you can use a cron job yes
<bc81> seblabel: ok, i'll try it, thanks
<KB1JWQ> gman01: Does the machine detect the networking devices?
<seblabel> bc81: i didn't know a lot on cron but you can find doc easyly
<brunot> maco: thanks for your help, I will try the different things
<frgog> hi. how can i add new panel in ubuntu desktop 10.10?
<seblabel> bc81: can you explain the aim of you script
<bc81> seblabel: sure, run in the background 24/7 and check if internet is connected.  if not, play a sound
<seblabel> ok, i can try too make one
<Nattgew> disappearedng: there's not anything in that log that I can see that would affect shutdown
<seblabel> to*
<disappearedng> Nattgew: aside from /var/log/messages, where else can I look?
<seblabel> bc81: do you have some time ?
<bc81> seblabel: nice!  thank you, i'll keep trying things over here too
<bc81> seblabel: yes, i have all day today :)
<disappearedng> Nattgew: what happened was ubuntu shutdown screen, then I see something about rabbitmq server, then the ubuntu shutdown screen just keep going in loop
<tr43nd> hi
<seblabel> bc81: here is almost time to go to bed, but i try to do it now
<seblabel> :)
<dutchette> hello
<bc81> seblabel: don't worry too much about it, i really appreciate the help
<tr43nd> does anyone know where ubuntu store update ?
<seblabel> bc81: no problemo
<Nattgew> disappearedng: messages should have pretty much everything, but you could check in the other logs to see if there's anything from when you tried to shut down.
<gman01> KB1JWQ, eth0 only
<KB1JWQ> gman01: So get it working over eth0 and go from there.
<gman01> KB1JWQ, Onlt wireless around here now, I va no access to cabel.
<dvda> I have a question about security: I have apache on my computer and lately I see connection attempts to it from 127.0.0.1 which try to connect to different servers http://paste.ubuntu.com/571919/ . What could that be caused by?
<seblabel> bc81: wget --spider "http://www.google.com" || aplay -q "/.../.../file.mp3"
<seblabel> and use a cron on this
<desaiu> chromium stopped scrolling downward with my mouse wheel a few days ago :(
<ikonia> dvda: that is your own host, ignore it
<desaiu> ...for wikipedia pages
<desaiu> any idea why?
<Lungan> How do I activate file sharing on ubuntu netbook remix? If I rightclick on folder theres no "sharing options" ?
<desaiu> neither does the down arrow work
<bc81> seblabel: i was looking at the double pipe too.  thank you so much!
<seblabel> bc81: don't you want something more verbose, like a logfile ?
<Nocturnal_> I have UbuntuStudio, I am needing to know of a good radio broadcating software, one I can use for streaming music on a shoutcast server.
<Inphernal> Hi all, I need some help finding a media player like iTunes for Ubuntu. I've gone through a bunch and they're all too bloated with random features. I want something like iTunes where i just see my library and press play. Any suggestions?
<seblabel> bc81: why would your connection stopped ?
<bc81> seblabel: sure, this is a good starting point.  i was also going to add a check to see if my (dynamic) ip changes
<dvda> ikonia, but yeah, still, I hope it's not some bad software of something. I didn't use to have that before like 3 days ago
<desaiu> Nocturnal_: i think vlc has this capability
<seblabel> Inphernal: moc
<bc81> seblabel: well, we have bad weather here, and lines are constantly going in and out
<ikonia> Inphernal: rhythem box ?
<ikonia> dvda: it's not
<hhhzzzarn> Need help with ubuntu-server gui installation. No folders yet created at /root/
<seblabel> bc81: ok
<seblabel> bc81: maybe you can add some feature on your script
<desaiu> Nocturnal_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488602
<dehuman> nocturnal: kind of related - there is some rastafarian live linux project for old hardware to do radio stuff
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: nothing will go in /root
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: that is for the root user, that you can't use as it's locked
<dehuman> pirate radio whatever, its http://dynebolic.org/
<seblabel> bc81: let me send you something
<dehuman> kind of lulz cause its rastafarian linux
<bc81> seblabel: yes, that is a good starting point.  ok
<hhhzzzarn> ikonia: in ubuntu-server that is where home folder is
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: no it's not
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: lets take this to ubuntu-server
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<desaiu> how do you save everything about your chromium setup, its bookmarks, addons, history, etc. and then delete all the configs from your system and reinstall it?
<desaiu> i think that might solve my issue
<desaiu> ...and then i would like to restore it
<desaiu> with my original bookmarks, addons, history, etc.
<Ampelbein> desaiu: chromium saves its information in ~/.config/chromium
<ActionParsnip> desaiu: the settings are stored in ~/.config/chromium
<dehuman> mouse: yes tw
<ActionParsnip> desaiu: you wil probably find the issue is a setting in your browser, but reinstalling may help
<jamesstanley> I use empathy for facebook chat and when I receive a message there is always a several-second delay between the message appearing in the chat box on the facebook website and the message appearing in empathy. Anyone know a likely cause?
<mouse> Would this be a good fstab entry? /dev/sdb1 /media/Swiss ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,noatime 0 0
<ActionParsnip> mouse: i'd add    rw,users
<mouse> So it would be? /dev/sdb1 /media/Swiss ntfs-3g rw,users,defaults,uid=1000,noatime 0 0
<CaneToad> does the X server on ubuntu support dynamically loadable modules?
<darastrix> kdfja
<darastrix> hello
<darastrix> anyone there
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> 1400+ people
<safire> what package is nmap in?
<matthewspc> hello
<ikonia> safire: nmap
<matthewspc> hello
<matthewspc> ?
<safire> thanks
<Fjodor> Hi all. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/650539?comments=all is reported as fixed, but it isn't for me. Does anyone else see that?
<matthewspc> Hello?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 650539 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "SRU: Launching a Qt app crashes X when using Xinerama" [High,Fix released]
<matthewspc> wtf
<matthewspc> answer me
<rmd_> I seem to be missing manpages for basic applications, like bg, fg, etc. What package contains those documents?
<Raydiation1> will resizing in windows work with install?
<Raydiation1> or does linux need a partition which isnt fragmented?
<matthewspc> fu
<matthewspc> fu
<Fjodor> matthewspc: Just ask the question. No need to introduce yourself :-)
<matthewspc> fu
<FloodBot2> matthewspc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sysdoc> Is there a Linux app that can read a windows dump file?
<tr43nd> sorrt, anybody know where linux store updates after download?
<Lungan> Why doesn't subfolders become shared if I share folders?
<desaiu> ActionParsnip and Ampelbein, by removing the smoothscroll addon, everything was returned to normal
<Fjodor> tr43nd: /var/cache/apt/archives
<tr43nd> Fjodor>thanks
<Fjodor> tr43nd: Np :-)
<arand> rmd it may be "bash"
<openick> hello
<secretary_linux> hi
<openick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694450  I need some help in installing the tar.gz file for which all dependencies have already been installed as deb packages.
<Lungan> If I have a folder which i whanna share, and theres 20 subfolders, which also have 20 subfolders. How do I share everything without need to make "sharing options" for every single one?
<arand> rmd_: It seems to be in the manpage of bash indeed.
<mpzn> i'm having some trouble with my battery, when i updated from ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04, my battery won't charge. it's stuck at 24%, and i can only run my laptop with the AC adapter connected
<ActionParsnip> desaiu: I see, yeah addons can cause issues and removing them is a good call before drastic measures
<mpzn> now i've tried to install xubuntu 10.10 and it still won't work
<Starminn> Lungan: I know nothing about file sharing, but if you choose to share the grandparent directory will it not recursively apply it downwards?
<mpzn> can someone please help me?
<openick> After a very long list of packages and dependencies, the las tfile to be installed are  utouch_1.1.dsc and
<openick> utouch_1.1.tar.gz
<Starminn> mpzn: Support for Xubuntu may be found in #xubuntu
<mpzn> Starminn, ah ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: what is your issue?
<Lungan> Starminn, Nope, it just apply on the current folder. But then the subfolders aren't shared on the network
<seblabel> mpzn: what is wrong ?
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, issue? i can't run my laptop only with battery, if i do.. the computer turns off instantly
<mpzn> seblabel,
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: what make / model ?
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, acer travelmate 8371
<mpzn> battery AC09D70
<seblabel> mpzn: what OS did you have on it before ?
<Lungan> Starminn, I solved it, i rightklick on the domainfolder and then I click in permissions "apply permissions to enclosed files"
<Starminn> Lungan: There ya go! :) Glad you solved it.
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: have you logged a bug with acpi
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: have you tried booting with the bootoption: acpi=off
<mpzn> seblabel, win vista > ubuntu 9.10 > ubuntu 10.04 > xubuntu 10.10.. and the problem started when i updated too 10.04
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, hm, i don't know.. i'm new too this.. where can i see that?
<boota2> Hello, i'm trying to mount sshfs via fstab on boot and i get "And error occured while mounting /my/folder".
<boota2> If i press Enter and do "mount fstab" all works fine.
<Lungan> Starminn, Yeah! Just installed ubuntu netbook, had som trouble getting filesharing to work since everything in netbook remix weren't already set up
<boota2> I think network is down when ubuntu tries to mount filesystems.
<boota2> And ideas how to fix?
<openickone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694450  I need some help in installing the tar.gz file for which all dependencies have already been installed as deb packages.
<seblabel> mpzn: so the problem starded with ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mpzn> seblabel, exactly
<openickone> hi can some one tell me the commands in a sequence for installign tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     add the boot option in the quotes with:    quiet splash      save the new file, close gedit and run:   sudo update-grub   reboot to test
<boota2> Hey, help of someone knowing what on whish runlevel starts.
<boota2> *which
<aeon-ltd> openickone: you don't install tar.gz, if you downloaded the source then you compile it
<boota2> *is neede
<aeon-ltd> !compile | openickone
<ubottu> openickone: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, ok, i will try that.. i'll come back if it don't work
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, what is quiet splash?
<usuario_> hello
<usuario_> hello
<mouse> Does anyone know the name of the virtualbox feature where you don't have to click inside the window to capture the mouse and when you move the pointer to the edge of the screen will automatically decapture it?
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: they are 2 boot options used so plymouth shows its face and gives the boot splash
<usuario_> do you speak spanish?
<boota2> mouse: install vmware services
<openickone> aeon-ltd,   the packages are utouch_1.1.dsc
<openickone> utouch_1.1.tar.gz
<mouse> boota2, Thank you.
<usuario_> whana suck a bitch
<boota2> mouse: sorry, virtualbox integration service
<ActionParsnip> !info utouch
<ubottu> utouch (source: utouch): A meta-package to install gesture libraries and tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gwz> can anyone help? http://www1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694580
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, i don't understand, i typed the first command in the terminal, something flashed on the screen but nothing came up
<boota2> onece again
<ActionParsnip> openickone: its in the repos....
<boota2> I need help of someone who know how /etc/rc scripts work in ubuntu.
<openickone> ActionParsnip, but i didn't find it in synoptic 10.04
<boota2> And why trying to mount sshfs on boot fails.
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: do you use oh you are on xubuntu aren't you. run: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/leafpad /usr/bin/gedit         then rerun
<Starminn> mouse: Umm... Mouse integration or pointer interation I think? I don't remember the exact phrasing but ti was something like "Mouse integration" or something similar.
<ActionParsnip> openickone: its in the universe repo, enable that
<Starminn> mouse: If you'll give me a few moments I can check.
<teenboy> do you know lazarus?
<Suddenly> I have my desktop PC (vista) routing its interwebs through my laptop (running Ubuntu Netbook), since the desktop does not have a wireless card. I want to run a VNC server on my desktop; however, the IP address never works. My laptop's address is 192.168.1.x, whereas my desktop's is 10.42.43.x. How do I make this work? Thanks in advance.
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, yeah xubuntu
<guntbert> !here | gwz
<ubottu> gwz: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, so.. i run: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/leafpad /usr/bin/gedit.. and then reboot?
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: xubuntu uses leafpad instead of gedit, the command will make the gedit command run leafpad for you :)
<hhhzzzarn> Can anyone tell me what username and login do i use to connect? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: no, no need to reboot. This isnt windows
<boota2> And once more, why can't I automatically mount sshfs via fstab on boot?
<Starminn> mouse: Just ran a VM. It's "mouse pointer integration" is the feature name.
<ActionParsnip> hhhzzzarn: your system username and pass
<gwz> guntbert: I have like 3 times but here it is again
<freddy_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to connect to the wireless, I don't see the network-manager applet in the systray
<freddy_> the wifi card is working because iwlist wlan0 scanning show a list of available networks
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: you can now run the first command I gave and you will open the file and be able to edit it
<gwz> guntbert: gparted during installation is messing up my partitions, it displays I have 5 of them wheN I only have 2
<mouse> Starminn, Thank you.
<gwz> due to this, I am unable to install ubuntu
<openickone> ActionParsnip, universe is enabled, but the software center says sorry, utouch is not available for this type of computers i386
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, i'm confused now.. can u please write step by step what i should do?
<freddy_> any ideas?
<spidERS> HI
<spidERS> qualcuno parla italiano?
<ActionParsnip> Suddenly: your vista system will have a 192.168.1.0/24 based address which it is using to connect to the laptop with
<hhhzzzarn> actionpars: i tried root and my pass, could not connect.
<Suddenly> thank you action
<guntbert> gwz: did you boot with the gparted CD to see how your HD is set up? or: how does the live system see it?
<guntbert> !it | spidERS
<ubottu> spidERS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Suddenly> how would I find that? I tried ipconfig in cmd
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: run the command which started with: ln -s     to make the link, then run:      gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub      which is the first command I gave, like I said
<FuelCell> test
<spidERS> ok
<gwz> guntbert: yes
<guntbert> FuelCell: don't test here
<openickone> ActionParsnip, universe is enabled, but http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner source and "source code" are disabled
<ActionParsnip> Suddenly: it must have a 192 based IP or the laptop wouldn't get any connections
<Luis_> Hi just a quick question, i've been having a great deal of trouble getting ubuntu to run and behave alright on my home server (just making the switch from windows) and i finnally got it to log in without problems but now that i was creating the shares i've done and re-done everything i know how including followed a few different how-tos online but the shares just aren't accessible by other machines, its driving me up the wal
<Luis_> ls, any ideas why they wont show on other computers?
<ActionParsnip> openickone: thats the partner repo, I'd enable that, it's dead handy
<guntbert> gwz: and what were those results? the expected ones?
<gwz> guntbert: they all show my partitions wrong
<Suddenly> thanks action :)
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: are you running the server OS or do you have a GUI with mouse/
<guntbert> gwz: what system is running now?
<openickone> enabling it, but the software center  hangs a bit at update 94% ActionParsnip, i have actually gone through the long process of installing almost all dependencies, the only file is the
<guntbert> !tab | Suddenly
<ubottu> Suddenly: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, i tried the server but unfortunatly don't know enough to set it up so i'm just using a normal desktop ubuntu install
<gwz> guntbert: windows, it doesn't help that I am unable to use wifi on ubuntu
<eitri> Hi. I'm looking for a bittorrent client that runs in terminal(no GUI), and that is easy to use. Any sugestions?
<openickone> ActionParsnip,  updating cache has been hanging everytime I tried to add a new repository
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: ok then you should be able to use nautilus to share folders. If you tried that I can send you my smb.conf file as an example for you to use
<richthegeek> I forgot the password to a keychain - can I reset it?
<openickone> aeo
<Suddenly> ActionParsnip: I have tried all the variations of the ipconfig cmd line, still coming up with my 10.42.43.x address. Any suggestions?
<Adom> is there a way to use gvfs-mount without the workgroup, username, and password prompts? i.e. in a script?
<guntbert> gwz: well - if you want to diagnose the partition issue you should boot into some live linux, start an irc client, pastebin the output of   sudo fdisk -l  and put your question to the channel again (along with the link to the pastebin)
<silverlightning> anyone experienced with XChat?
<gwz> ok wait like 10 mins
<Toph> SilkoBilko,,, i use it
<Toph> silverlightning,,,
<guntbert> gwz: I may not be awake by then but others will take up
<silverlightning> so XChat isn't very popular?
<silverlightning> hi toph
<xtbgod> Am i able to run .exe's that aren't listed at the Wine's database?
<tacomaster> does ettercap have a irc channel?
<Toph> hey silverlightning
<secretary_linux> xtbgod: you can try
<ChrisSc1> hi all
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, i have used nautilus but that didn't seem to do anything so (using a guide) i've manually set up smb via terminal, i really can't get my head around it, if nautilus "uses" the samba packages why is it that if i set it up via terninal and do nothing with nautilus it will show all shares as being disabled and vice verca, if i set my shares up in nautilus, samba's options will remain unchanged
<stanman246> silverlightning, i'm using xchat
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: why is popularity ever a factor?
<freddy_> please I need help, I need to be able to connect to the wireless but the network-manager-applet isnt showing! (this is a fresh install)
<cbrinke1> hello all, I would like to make a .deb of the output from "dpkg-reconfigure locales" to speed up the deployment of a large number of servers... how do I know what files need to be included?
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, in grub, where it says "quiet splash", should i replace it with "acpi=off" ?
<silverlightning> Toph, stanman246, I have trouble connecting to servers not on the list, I am in lubuntu
<xtbgod> silverlightning, i also use XChat
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: no, just add the option within the quotes to add the extra option
<cbrinke1> I had already achieved this with the locales in karmic, however I am upgrading to lucid and it does not work anymore... :(
<ChrisSc1> how can i change the refresh rate of my monitor via putty? Currently the Screen is blank, so no chance to use a gui
<openickone> aeon-ltd, i ran a tar -xvf command, utouch tar.gz file expanded, but the folder does not seem to contain souurce files
<silverlightning> actionparsnip, as a barometer of stuff that works
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, so it will say "quiet splash, acpi=off" ?
<mpzn> is that correct?
<Toph> silverlightning,,, well, i have a terrible time connecting to undenet, yet i connect well to feenode and dalnet
<openickone> aeon-ltd,  tar -xvf utouch_1.1.tar.gz
<openickone> utouch-1.1/
<openickone> utouch-1.1/debian/
<openickone> utouch-1.1/debian/copyright
<openickone> utouch-1.1/debian/changelog
<FloodBot2> openickone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<openickone> utouch-1.1/debian/rules
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: hardly
<Toph> silverlightning,,, one issue i have with Xchat is that it doesn't come with a list of servers
<silverlightning> I am trying to connect to  maya.2012info.ca
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: without the comma, yes
<garrett> Hey everyone
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, currently i have a share set up the same both via termina/samba and nautilus and i managed to get the client computer to see the server, the client browses the server but doesnt see the shared folder, so i created a test folder on the server using the client but i can't see said foler on the server (using the server to "look in itself")
<K2FMG> Trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell with Inspirion 64 processer, 2Gb ram. It gets to a point and hangs. I've tried Ubuntu 64, 32 and netbook. All the same.
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: what OS is the client?
<aeon-ltd> openickone: no idea, if it doesn't contain source to build then you can't compile it
<gwz_> guntbert: what command did you want me to run again?
<K2FMG> Windows 7 Home edition
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, i couldn't open the grub file from the terminal, so i went thru the file manager and opened it manually, but i can't save the changes
<guntbert> gwz: sudo fdisk -l                 that gives a list of all partitions on all disks, send it to a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: that's why the command was prefixed with gksudo
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, ubuntu as well, i've tryed using my iPad to connect to it and that just prompts me for the password, once insterted just refuses connection despite all details being 100% right
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: what is the name of the file manager in Xubuntu??
<silverlightning> I have managed to muck up Chromium, it crashes instantly on opening
<openickone> aeon-ltd,  don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  smb://hostname/sharename
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, thunar
<gwz_> http://pastebin.com/RkppWgtK
<ActionParsnip> mpzn: ok, try: gksudo thunar
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, on the server i take it?
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: no, the client
<openickone> aeon-ltd,  thanks.
<openickone> ActionParsnip,  thanks, will log in after a while to continue trying
<gwz_> guntbert: fdisk shows the partitions properly
<Ubuntu-User> any jailbreaking utility in ubuntu?
<joernchen> hi
<shoplifter> Hi, I am getting the message "ould not demultiplex stream" when palying mkv. Anyone knows what this is?
<joernchen> are there any security implications on files in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/ being user-writeable?
<silverlightning> toph, weird when I connect really fast in chatzilla?
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, of course sorry, otherwise it wouldn't be "hostname", just tryed it and it says it doesn't exist
<silverlightning> really werid
<guntbert> gwz: now start gparted, check what it is seeing, compare the two views - if they differ please pastebin the text output and send a screenshot of gparted to a picturebin
<Ubuntu-User> I want to jailbreak my iphone
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: its the name of the server
<silverlightning> xtbgod can you connect to maya.2012info.ca ?
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, i know, i've just had a thought, when i'm messing around with these settings do i need to restart everytime so that they're "published" on the network as such, or become active somehow or other?
<guntbert> !screenshot | gwz
<ubottu> gwz: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<xamanu> Hi, i just installed Ubuntu on my new Thinkpad T510. Everything is fine. But when I want to connect a second monitor the screen is moved to the left and on the right side I can see parts of the first monitor. Even the mouse is kind of placed badly. The same space of displacement the mouse is clicking more left. Has anybody an idea or would be so kind and give me a hint how to debug this? Thank you
<silverlightning> xtbgod or projectavalon.2012info.ca  ?
<gwz_> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/RkppWgtK and http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5690/screenshothc.png
<silverlightning> hi torel
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: could try: sudo service smbd stop; sudo service smbd start
<joernchen> noone on polkit?
<guntbert> gwz: ouch, the warning from fdisk doesn't look nice
<BajK> what kind of file format does xsetroot -bitmap expect? bmp? xpm?
<gwz_> guntbert: I am using gdisk too and its showing me old partitions..
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: I personally use smb.conf in server. It's quite simple.I also use smbpasswd toset samba paswords which I tell my clients to remember
<guntbert> gwz: please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table, I have no idea how you could get such a partition table
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, i was just having a nose around in smb.conf now, i can't see anything wrong but then again i can only unserstand what about 70-80% of it does
<Inphernal> Hey all, so on system startup, after picking Ubuntu in GRUB, I get these command line errors, along the lines of "[drm:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring head not reset to zero". What is this? The message will come up mulitiple times and then boot normally
<guntbert> gwz: according to the wiki gdisk understands GPT...
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, so once you've set things up through terminal using smb, you dont really need to do the same through nautilus, in fact you can leave sharing thgough nautilus set as disable? is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: pretty much yeah
<gwz_> yes guntbert I am not sure however on how to fix this
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, can i take you up on that offer to have a look at your smb.conf file to see if i'm missing anything?
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: http://pastebin.com/6ZpgtSm4   my smb.conf  (you only need the bottom 2 parts which define my shares)
<thelonecabbage> is the grub menu intentionally suppressed in 10.10?
<ndxtg> I need to create a bootable USB version of Ubuntu but without any app comes with (such as OO, Games...) is there any suggestion?
<xtbgod> I'm not able to run installer's .exe using Wine
<lickalot_> had anyone here configured ipv6 using tunnel broker?
<arand> thelonecabbage: If you do not have a second operating system it is, since a few release ago I think...
<thelonecabbage> arand: is there a way to force it on?
<arand> thelonecabbage: hold shift I think.
<guntbert> gwz: neither am I -- sorry -- but I'd be rather careful :-)
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, when you browse your network on a ubuntu machine, are the shares you create on another ubuntu machine suposed to come up in "windows network" or just show up as random computers
<thelonecabbage> ahh...
<thelonecabbage> arand: ahh...
<Adom> i know that to run a command in the background you can use & ("./myscript &") but is there something i can put in my script to do that automatically without the &?
<thelonecabbage> one other question.. is hyperthreading still optional in the kernel, where you can turn it on with ht=on or do I need to rebuild the kernel?
<blz> join #remote-exploit
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: i use the "connect to" in nautilus and I set the hostname and share
<mpzn> ActionParsnip, now i've tried what u said.. and still i can't run my laptop on only batterypower
<mpzn> just with the ac adapter connected
<guntbert> gwz: sorry that I couldn't really help - but I'm definitely off to bed
<mustangg_> g'day. Would like to know if sata hd's can safely have the multicount param enabled.
<lickalot_> are there any special packages/libs i need for ipv6?
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, ok fare enough but even that what do you class a ubuntu share created unter samba as, webdav? (shouldn't be as that's HTTP) "windows Share"?
<Inphernal> Hey all, so on system startup, after picking Ubuntu in GRUB, I get these command line errors, along the lines of "[drm:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring head not reset to zero". What is this? The message will come up mulitiple times and then boot normally
<d4n1s> How do I compile a .cpp source code in ubuntu?
<LjL> !compile > d4n1s    (d4n1s, see the private message from ubottu)
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: windows share
<mouse> !compile > mouse
<ActionParsnip> d4n1s: install build-essential and you can run:   gcc filname.cpp
<ubottu> mouse, please see my private message
<WALoeIII> how can I download a maverick source package on lucid?
<d4n1s> actioparnip and than how do I run it?
<LjL> WALoeIII: one dirty way is to add the maverick repository to /etc/apt/sources.list temporarily, issue an apt-get update, then apt-get source the package and remove the repository...
<d4n1s> ??????????
<d4n1s> How do I run it?
<WALoeIII> LjL I like dirty, thanks
<xangua> no, you don't WALoeIII LjL
<WALoeIII> LjL I thought there was some switch I can provide to apt-get but I can't find it, its hard to google for this with all the noise
<xangua> source of what WALoeIII ¿
<mustangg_> does the hdparm multicount parameter apply equally to sata as well as pata hd's?
<xangua> it it's a source, donwload it from the program site
<WALoeIII> graphicsmagick
<d4n1s> How do I run the compiled program??????????
<LjL> WALoeIII: i don't think there is, because apt cannot know where the maverick repository is in the first place if you don't provide it. of course, you could also always get the package from a web browser manually, but a source package is made of three files, so that could be annoying
<LjL> xangua: why?
<LjL> xangua: what's wrong with getting a source package?
<WALoeIII> mmm
<WALoeIII> maybe it was from a ppa in the past
<WALoeIII> dunno
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, by bottom 2 parts on that sample file you sent me you meant line 337 to the end, right? the parts labeled "downloads" and "usb" as 2 examples of how a share looks in smb.conf right?
<d4n1s> Plz?
<d4n1s> I am tired
<d4n1s> I wanna go sleep
<d4n1s> plz
<d4n1s> tell me?>
<FloodBot2> d4n1s: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !tab | d4n1s if you highlight the correct user, the chances they'll answer you are higher
<ubottu> d4n1s if you highlight the correct user, the chances they'll answer you are higher: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mpzn>  I have some problem with my laptop. I updated from ubuntu 9.10 > ubuntu 10.04. And after the update my laptop won't run on batterypower. I must have the AC adapter connected to run the laptop. what should i do to make it work on batterypower?
<LjL> d4n1s: anyway, "./a.out" if you provide nothing to the compiler
<maco> d4n1s: type its name if its in your path. if not then type the full path to it
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: yes those are the share names I have, the access names I have given and the blocked names for security :)
<mouse> d4n1s, If you're talking about a C++ source file then you can use G++ to compile it from the terminal.
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, blocked names for security , you mean "[]" as they're uncommon caracters to use or was there another meaning that i missed?
<blz> is there an official channel for discussion of exploits?
<mustangg_> is it reasonable to think that if hdparm reports back multicount params for a sata drive, then the drive should accept a different setting?
<maco> blz: you mean exploits you think you found that you want to warn the ubuntu security team about?
<blz> maco:  no, exploits in general
<maco> blz: not in the ubuntu namespace. ask alis (the bot that searches channel names & topics)
<WALoeIII> LjL: your idea worked perfectly
<blz> maco:  ok thx
<WALoeIII> there is a way to do this with one line, but this works well enough
<LjL> WALoeIII: what is the way?
<WALoeIII> I don't know
<WALoeIII> I've done it before
<WALoeIII> but it was like 8 months ago
<LjL> ok
<WALoeIII> and its out of my bash history
<FloodBot2> WALoeIII: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: no in the brackets are the share names
<maco> LjL, WALoeIII: its not annoying to get a source package from a webpage if you know about dget.   dget http://example.com/path/to/file.dsc       and itll download all the pieces
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: invalid users = root bin daemon nobody      are the blocked names whom are not allowed to access my shares
<mustangg_> is it reasonable to think that if hdparm reports back multicount params for a sata drive, then the drive should accept a different setting?
<LjL> maco: ah that's nice
<WALoeIII> that may have been exactly what I did
<pk___> i updated my computer
<pk___> but now when i start it
<pk___> there is a "starting file manager "
<pk___> shown infinitely
<mouse> Just to clarify metacity --replace will safely close compiz?
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, what's a WINS server? just out of curiosity, i've read on wiki but doesnt make much sence to me, that's all disabled could that be having an effect?
<pk___> please help my computer is pretty useless now
<ActionParsnip> pk___: ease up on the enter key, you can type VERY long lines as I am doing to highlight the fact and you will not scroll the channel like you just did
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: if you don't have one then it's not important
<bloind> hello, does someone know if it is possible to make networkmanager survive use log outs? eg. when i log out of GNOME the applet stops running so i am disconnected. how can i prevent that?
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: You will know if you have one
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, still can't access anything it just doesnt make any sence, i've just uninstalled and reinstalled Samba and all checks out according to your smb.conf file and the ubuntu guide on how to do it
<bloind> i mean user, not use
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, fare answer, makes sence!
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: once you update the smb.conf file you will need to restart the sambe service
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: sudo service smbd stop; sudo service smbd start
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, thank you was just gonna ask you for the syntax
<bloind> doesnt anyone know?!
<pk___> can i downgrade again?
<Logan_WP> !please | bloind
<ubottu> bloind: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> bloind: you can use /etc/network/interfaces if its a desktop PC.
<bloind> ActionParsnip: from the networkmanager gui?
<maco> ActionParsnip: i use it on laptops...
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, this error also keeps poping up "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered"
<maco> bloind: no, /etc/network/interfaces is what people used before network manager existed. and also when NM crashes and/or otherwise misbehaves
<ActionParsnip> bloind: its a config file, any interface you define with the file will NOT be configurable with GUI apps like network manager
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, just restarted the service, and after trying to connect using the client machine that's all i got
<ActionParsnip> maco: not great for users who like an easy life
<ActionParsnip> Luis_: could try a server reboot
<maco> ActionParsnip: there was a time when it was a LOT easier than rebooting 5 times to make NM behave...
<pk___> starting file manager  .... is it the "nautilus"  which it is trying to start?
<bloind> ok, thank you both
<ActionParsnip> bloind: wicd has a curses based frontend you can use in terminal once you kill the DE
<ActionParsnip> maco: indeed :)
<waza-ari> Hey all. im searching for a software to capture video (eg from a capture box) and with jack support (since i want to record from multiple audio sources). Jack is running fine so far, but im currently searching for a good capture box and for an appropiate software. any suggestions?
<bloind> well your solutions might be valid, but i was only interested in getting a yes/no answer. and the answer is no... the proposed solutions are workarounds in my eyes
<kim0> Help please. network-manager is refusing to start for me with message "main(): failed to start the DHCP manager: no usable DHCP client could be found.." .. Any ideas ?
<bloind> but thank you
<mouse> Today I found a dell optiplex gx260 in the neighborhood dumpster.  Is there anywhere I can go to check how compatible it is with linux?
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, no luck server restart didn't work...
<Audible> I'm running a problem with some textures from opening web pages are getting stuck on screen, using nvidia gfx
<Starminn> mouse: Just look at its specs http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/specs.htm and cross-reference those with Linux requirements.
<cosgroveb> windows 7 has disappeared from grub.. can anyone help me with menu.lst? the output of fdisk -l is here http://pastebin.com/p18t3rta
<todd_dsm> hey all, I'm just getting started with Ubuntu and confused about default .bash* files in the home directory.
<todd_dsm> I type alias and I get 2 of them by default.
<Starminn> mouse: The link I gave is for the whole range of hardware so the specifics you'll have to look at your system yourself, plus whoever had it last may have added something in it to change all that, but the link I gave should give you at least a vague idea.
<vale> mouse: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/index.htm you might take a look here, and let me say LOL XD
<todd_dsm> usually they are stored in .bashrc or somewhere but I can't find them.
<todd_dsm> where is the proper place to find them and create more?
<cosgroveb> no one? :(
<Adom> todd_dsm: the alias command shows a list of any aliases currently in effect. aliases are usually stored in either .bashrc or .bash_aliases
<Adom> todd_dsm: short and simple if you want to add more aliases, put them in .bash_aliases (you might have to create it)
<todd_dsm> Adom: that's what I was looking for, but these files are not listed with ls -al
<todd_dsm> Adom: will that get sourced in on login ?
<cosgroveb> is title MS Windows 7 root (hd0, 0) savedefault makeactive chainloader +1 correct ?
<Adom> todd_dsm: by default in ubuntu there is no .bash_aliases file but .bashrc still looks for one, so if you create it, it will source it on login
<todd_dsm> that's the strange thing, I don't have a .bashrc either.
<Adom> todd_dsm: its also good practice to leave .bashrc alone if possible, hence the reason to put user-defined aliases in .bash_aliases
<waza-ari> Hey, is there any video capture software with jack support?
<Adom> todd_dsm: make sure you're in your home folder, then do ls -al again
<cosgroveb> any thought on my bootloader question?
<Luis_> ActionParsnip, well thank you for all your help but i've had enough today, i'll probably be around tomorrow for another stab at it
<todd_dsm> Adom: I'm in the home folder - nothing; the only .bashrc I show is /etc/.bashrc.
<Adom> todd_dsm: pastebin your output pls
<pk___> i did a apt-get remove nautilus now as soon as i start my computer, i get grub terminal ..please help
<cgcardona> hello - how can I figure out where phpmyadmin is installed on my ubuntu?
<Adom> cgcardona: you could try "find / -iname phpmyadmin 2>/dev/null" but it might take a while
<Adom> cgcardona: not sure where the default location is
<waza-ari> cgcardona, if you mean the package version, just try dpkg -l | grep phpmyadmin
<entityreborn> Having a bit of an issue on a strange setup.
<waza-ari> cgcardona, if you installed it manually, just try /usr/share/phpmyadmin or something in /var/www
<entityreborn> Laptop, internal LCD removed completely, using external monitor and the display is squished into the top left corner, an no options to change resolution
<entityreborn> squished meaning instead of being in the center of the screen, at a low res, it's starting at the first pixel
<todd_dsm> Adom: this is what I'm looking at:   http://pastebin.com/HLnempwR
<entityreborn> Also, the display is "Unknown"
<Adom> todd_dsm: that is weird. you said you're running ubuntu?
<todd_dsm> it's linux mint - it's an ubuntu derivative
<entityreborn> any takers on my issue?
<Logan_WP> !please | entityreborn
<ubottu> entityreborn: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Starminn> !mint | todd_dsm
<ubottu> todd_dsm: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<todd_dsm> d'oh! - ok, thanks guys
<Starminn> todd_dsm: :) Not a problem.
<Adom> todd_dsm: i see. im not familiar with linux mint, i only have experience with ubuntu's .bashrc and aliases. sorry keep asking here though im sure someone can help.
<bc81> entityreborn: no idea..have you rebooted with the external display connected?
<entityreborn> bc81, yes
<entityreborn> works 100% under windows, tho that doesn't account for much.
<bc81> entityreborn: same issue in a livecd environment?
<entityreborn> Yep
<bc81> hrm..
<entityreborn> While installing I had thought it was a liveCD bug, but it continued into the installed OS as well
<todd_dsm> I'll use the spotchat channel; that should go a little further for me. Thanks again
<guillaume_> hello
<guillaume_> fuck everybody
<entityreborn> My card us a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<entityreborn> er, chipset
<bc81> entityreborn: what about the key combo, my laptop it's [fn]+F4
<entityreborn> uh, sec
<entityreborn> that combo does nothing for me right now
<entityreborn> it's Fn-F5 here
<geekbri> im trying to create an .htaccess file in /usr/share/phpmyadmin to password protect it. but it doesn't seem to be doing anything at all.  Any suggestions?
<bc81> entityreborn: you tried some different resolution modes?  e.g. "xrandr -s 1024x768"
<entityreborn> Does absolutely nothing
<entityreborn> As I mentioned, the internal LCD is completely disconnected and gone.
<tripps> hello. All the sudden, starting today, rdesktop is making my laptop really slow, laggy and in some cases completely unresponsive for periods of time. I'm not mapping any local sound or drives. Also nautilus spikes in CPU usage. Anyone see this?
<entityreborn> System>Prefs>Monitors also says Montior:Unknown
<entityreborn> Refresh Rate there says 0Hz, only 1024x768 is selectable in the Rez dropdown,
<entityreborn> Tho it looks like 800x6-whatever to me.
<entityreborn> 800x600
<ChogyDan1> entityreborn: can you autodetect the monitor?
<alabamahit> Hey everyone. I keep getting an error on bootup. Note this doesn't make the computer not boot it boots fine.. but every time i get an errror saying ubuntu can't update this file /home/username/.ICEauthority    I have googled this, and tried all the 'chrown' and 'chmod' options. and the error is still there...i might have messed up also, i didn't backup the file, and someone posted to just removve it and it would make a new one. so i ahve deleted the
<alabamahit> original.
<entityreborn> ChogyDan1, how so?
<bc81> entityreborn: try  xrandr --output VGA1 --auto (assuming its a vga connection)
<entityreborn> It is a VGA
<entityreborn> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<entityreborn> warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring
<Logan_WP> !enter | entityreborn
<ubottu> entityreborn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bc81> you tested the monitor on another setup?
<qrunner> what is the right command to show the display width and heigh? not the current terminal, but the display...i'm sure xrandr can somehow do that...?
<entityreborn> bc81, I connected another monitor earlier with the same result.
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, HD/MB question I could use some info on.  Got a MB with SATA in IDE mode and am looking to flip to AHCI.  1 boot drive, 1 multi-partitioned extra, and a fresh & empty Linux RAID pair.  Total of 4 drives, all initially set up while on this MB's IDE mode.  Will flipping to AHCI cause any issues with the grub & Ubuntu 10.10 x64 drive I boot off of or hinder standard access to my data...
<[TK]D-Fender> ...on the 2nd drive?
<Bossbear> http://www.docstoc.com/docs/8424853/Trans-Dimensional-Unified-Field-Theory-82009
<gwz_> anyone know which firmware to use for 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<cyfu> i have a simple problem, im trying to make /mnt/share permissions open to all but chmod 777 is not working
<entityreborn> cyfu, did you use sudo?
<cyfu> im doing it under root but its not applying
<ActionParsnip> cyfu: what file system are you mounting?
<entityreborn> ah
<cyfu> ext4
<ActionParsnip> cyfu: then the accessesare already stored in the files
<ActionParsnip> *accesses are
<qrunner> xdpyinfo fyi
<cache_surplus> question about backup.  i am trying to find what is the best backup solution for my home dir to a USB drive 1 terabyte.  what i would like is for a cron like job backup daily while i am using this laptop. I would also like a solution for backup to a remote server in my network. could someone with experience doing so, help me for a bit?  i have used backup simple backup prior, but i am a bit confused about how the data is store
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: could use rsync
<jrib> cache_surplus: do you want incremental backups or just a single copy?
<cyfu> wait my mistake its fat32
<cache_surplus> is rsync best? its a cmd line prog right?
<cache_surplus> yes, jrib i would like incremental
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: there is no best
<cache_surplus> lol
<jrib> cache_surplus: I'd recommend rsnapshot.  Another good option is rdiff-backup.  See ubottu for more choices
<jrib> !backup > cache_surplus
<ubottu> cache_surplus, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> cyfu: then set the uid and options at mount and it will be fine
<cache_surplus> got it, jrib. anyone else? thanks
<bc81> cache_surplus: also grsync if you like a GUI
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: you can use grsync to find the rsync command you can then cron ;)
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: ok
<entityreborn> bc81, anyway, I have no clue.
<cache_surplus> so cron will run the rsync process, correct
<cache_surplus> ill read those in a moment jrib
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: it can run any command you want
<cache_surplus> so has anyone used simplebackup... it seems like it works, just not sure how the back is stored, is it a snapshot or actual files,,, a list? dunno
<ryuurei> Hi there. I have been working on installing openbox over Gnome and I just finished writing my menu.xml. I need to know how to replace the default right-click menu with the one I did up for openbox?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: i understand
<bc81> entityreborn: i'm tapped out too..when you removed the LCD, was it as simple as unplugging a connector?
<entityreborn> bc81, two, the main data interface and the ballast connection for the backlight
<bc81> cache_surplus: i have used it before...but be careful backing up to a FAT(32) drive, if you have files over 4GB it will fail silently, and you will lose your data
<t_boz> espñol
<bc81> cache_surplus: i learned that the hard way
<cache_surplus> bc81: thanks for the heads up
<bc81> !es | t_boz
<ubottu> t_boz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> ryuurei: the guys in #lubuntu may know
<cache_surplus> i believe this usb drive is ntfs formated... how can i tell?
<ryuurei> Thanks action.
<bc81> cache_surplus: mount will tell you
<cache_surplus> tanks
<cyfu> I modified the fstab file to reflect a fat 32 usb drive as /mnt/share but the permissions are still stuck on super user
<cache_surplus> says fuseblk
<cache_surplus> :|
<cache_surplus> lol
<jrib> cache_surplus: paste your fstab line
<pk___> i am trying to apt-get install kde
<cache_surplus> /dev/sdb1 on /media/SonyBook type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<pk___> but it says package kde not available..please help
<cache_surplus> i believe this os is on ext4
<jrib> cyfu: paste your fstab line
<cache_surplus> but usb drive, fuseblk
<cyfu> /dev/sdb1  /mnt/share  vfat  rw,auto  0 0
<cache_surplus> ok, im gonna go read up a bit, thanks guys
<Raiscan> hello
<jrib> cyfu: there's nothing about permissions there
<cyfu> jrib what should I add
<jrib> !vfat | cyfu
<ubottu> cyfu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> pk___: install kde-core
<jrib> cyfu: there's a table on the wiki page that will help you
<cyfu> okay thank you jrib
<pk___> unable to locate package kde-core
<Logan_WP> !info kde-core | pk___
<ubottu> pk___: Package kde-core does not exist in maverick
<Raiscan> I have several problems trying to install ubuntu (specifically from usb). 1. It picks the right monitor to display the boot menu to, then the wrong one once it loads the video driver.
<Raiscan> i.e it picks an unconnected usb port
<pk___> Logan_WP: then?
<bc81> entityreborn: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Bop_> hello , how to install mp3 codec in ubuntu ?
<Logan_WP> pk___: apparently, you can use kde-plasma-desktop instead
<ActionParsnip> pk___: if you install kubuntu-desktop    it'll install kde for you
<xangua> Bop_: install restricted extras
<Bop_> xangua, can u show command ?
<ActionParsnip> Bop_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> !away > g3orge
<ubottu> g3orge, please see my private message
<bc81> entityreborn: i'm tapped out, just throwing some darts at the board (so you can ignore me if you want)
<ActionParsnip> Bop_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ryuurei> Hey guys. It seems no one is active on lubuntu who can help. Any of you have any ideas for me at all?
<Bop_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<jrib> ryuurei: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<entityreborn> bc81, i'll get youy the pastebin :P
<pk___> Logan_WP: i want to install the minimum
<pk___> cant i repair my gnome?
<ryuurei> The lubuntu chanel?
<jrib> ryuurei: here, ask your question here
<ActionParsnip> ryuurei: #lubuntu
<Raiscan> I'm guessing noone knows what I'm talking about :)
<ryuurei> Action, I was in lubuntu. they don't have an answer.
<jrib> Raiscan: just ask your question
<entityreborn> bc81, ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/XwwER7Nq
<Raiscan> jrib: I did
<entityreborn> ActionParsnip, I linked you as well, as you may be able to help.
<pk___> i would prefer removing my gnome and reinstalling it
<Raiscan> well, I sort of reported a problem
<ActionParsnip> pk___: apparently libkdecore gives a minimal kde
<Raiscan> also, it hangs on the purple ubuntu loading screen
<entityreborn> Basically, on a laptop, no internal LCD, and the monitor's display is messed.
<jrib> Raiscan: you should repeat it after a reasonable amount of time instead of saying things like "guess no one can help me" (because for example I have no clue what your question is)
<ryuurei> How do I change Gnome's right click menu to the one defined by openbox's menu.xml?
<natrixnatrix89> If i'm having problems booting windows. Is it a good idea installing grub? does anyone know where to find a tutorial for installing grub?
<entityreborn> only shows 800x600 but hugged up to the top and left
<jrib> ryuurei: probably just stop nautilus from controlling your desktop
<Raiscan> very well. I don't want to spam though...
<pareli> Hey, can anyone check this code: http://codepad.org/qKQgIzEm theres something wrong since i get different invalid syntax
<Raiscan> I have several problems trying to install ubuntu (specifically from usb). 1. It picks the right monitor to display the boot menu to, then the wrong one once it loads the video driver. this is on a GTX295
<ryuurei> jrib: I can just killall x-nautilus-desktop then?
<natrixnatrix89> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> Raiscan: like I said, wait a reasonable amount of time.   Things like "guess no one can help me", "can you guys help me" is more like spam imo because people have no idea what you are asking
<jrib> ryuurei: no, it will probably come back
<ryuurei> jrib: Any recommendations, then?
<bc81> entityreborn: change both clone and primary to "yes" then reboot..take it of leave it :)
<Theluxer> hello ppl =), well i have a problem my sound card is VT1708S VIA and i instaled ubuntu 10.10 and everything works fine but my sound is not working well. when i turn into 5.1 its like trashy
<bc81> or*
<Theluxer> i really dont know what to do
<Raiscan> jrib: very well.
<jrib> ryuurei: remove nautilus from your session (there used to be a way to do this in gui, but you may have to mess with gconf)
<entityreborn> bc81, will try
<bc81> good luck
<ryuurei> jrib: Aright, I'll look into it.
<BiPolah> Is there anyway to allow APT to do two things at once?
<gnewb> jrib: Is that a conky script, the nautalis gconf thing?
<jrib> ryuurei: in gconf-editor, unchecking /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop  should be sufficient
<jrib> BiPolah: depends on the two things :)
<pk___> ActionParsnip: i updated my ubuntu, then it was showing "starting file manager" infinitely, then i opened a terminal  did apt-get remove nautilus then i did apt-get install nautilus, it automatically logged out..now as soon as i login it shows a black screen and then login prompt
<ryuurei> jrib: Awesome. Thanks a lot, man.
<entityreborn> brb
<Raiscan> Okay, I'll leave the display issue to the nouveau guys, since I think it's their issue. My other problem is the USB installer hangs on the purple ubuntu screen. the loading bar keeps on truckin', but nothing happens for a good 10 minutes.
<BiPolah> jrib: Namely installing one program and updating others simultaneously
<jrib> BiPolah: sure you can use the syntax: apt-get install -packagetoremove1 -packagetoremove2 ... packagetoinstall1 packagetoinstall2 ...  I think
<ActionParsnip> pk___: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop    maybe
<Theluxer> anyone?
<jrib> BiPolah: I may be misremembering, may need to have the '-' at the end (check the mane page)
<jrib> argh, "man" page
<iceroot> in 10.10 (gnome) the screen is getting grey, as it seems it is because the load is high. is this guess correct? or for what is the grey screen?
<qrunner> i can remember that there is a method to have the kernel source code (or any other text) as animated background/wallpaper (scrolling from the bottom of the screen to the top) - is anybody familiar with that?
<v0idnull_> .keave
<BiPolah> Jrib: That would run them one after the other, would it not? I want to run them both at the same time. As an example, I'm installing a program right now (35MB) which if I cancel I would have to restart the download, but I also want do apt-get upgrade to upgrade existing installed programs
<entityreborn> Erm, nope
<bc81> BiPolah: you can sudo apt-get install <package(s)>  ; sudo apt-get update
<jrib> BiPolah: then you can only do that by rewriting apt
<BiPolah> Iceroot: I believe that means the application is malfunctioning
<bc81> oh nevermind, BiPolah
<ActionParsnip> Theluxer: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<jrib> iceroot: your guess is correct
<iceroot> bc81: apt-get update is NOT updating the system, just updating the package-list coming from the Package-files
<iceroot> jrib: any way to disbale this strange feature?
<bc81> iceroot: i misread what he said
<entityreborn> ActionParsnip, would you have any opinion on the problem I'm having? Laptop, No internal LCD, Ubuntu cn't change the resolution, "Monitor: Unknown" in the prefs, the displayed area is hugged to the top left, looks to be 800x600
<jrib> iceroot: it's some compiz plugin.  Use ccsm I guess.  Ask #compiz if you need the exact name
<Raiscan> Anyone know why my 10.10 usb installer isn't progressing past the ubuntu purple screen of doom? :)
<ActionParsnip> entityreborn: what video chip?
<iceroot> jrib: ah ok, if it is compiz i know where to look, wasnt sure what is handling that feature
<xangua> iceroot: apt-get upgrade
<entityreborn> intel, let me get the specifics
<BiPolah> Raiscan: Corrupt copy perhaps
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<iceroot> xangua: i know
<pk___> ActionParsnip: yes it worked, but now again starting file maager forever
<BiPolah> Iceroot: Upgrade is what you want to update existing packages
<ActionParsnip> pk___: log in as a different user. Is it the same?
<entityreborn> ActionParsnip, Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics
<iceroot> BiPolah: i dont want to upgrade/update is was answering a question
<Theluxer> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=31f6de44403bc69f51b596e4e39bd80be4bd191e
<ActionParsnip> entityreborn: what is the output of: lsb_release -d   please
<pk___> ActionParsnip: this is the only user
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: I have downloaded it twice onto two different computers and created the usb install from two different computers also
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: doesn't matter at all, did you MD5 test the ISOs/
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: but to answer your question, no.
<ActionParsnip> pk___: Makes another.......
<entityreborn> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: then how do you know the image was good?
<ActionParsnip> Theluxer: is the system a branded pc or laptop?
<Theluxer> desktop pc
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: I do not. All I know is it's downloaded from the official ubuntu servers. I'll check the MD5 now.
<chris1> hey, can someone tell me how can I compare 2 kernels ? a test tool would be nice
<ActionParsnip> Theluxer: does it have a make or model?
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: cool
<Theluxer> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Theluxer: want to give me it or am I expected to guess?
<entityreborn> Raiscan, did you torrent or download with your browser?
<Theluxer> motherboard ASUS M4A78T-E
<ActionParsnip> Theluxer: so its a home build?
<Theluxer> yeah
<Raiscan> entityreborn: browser download
<entityreborn> Ah
<ActionParsnip> Theluxer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/347942
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347942 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound with Asus M4A78T-E mobo onboard audio" [Undecided,Expired]
<entityreborn> Yeah, I usually torrent, faster and no need to MD5
<hack-1> what does this mean  GPG error: http://deb.playonlinux.com lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E0F72778C4676186
<pk___> ActionParsnip: happens with only that user
<Theluxer> so there is nothing i can do?
<ActionParsnip> hack-1: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com E0F72778C4676186
<Theluxer> it must be a way
<pk___> ActionParsnip: but i need that user
<chris1> does anyone know a kernel compare tool?
<Raiscan> I'm trying to find the MD5 sum I should be comparing to, could I request some assistance? :) 10.10 amd64 desktop
<ActionParsnip> pk___: then at least you know its settings and not the app
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Raiscan> thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, HD/MB question I could use some info on.  Got a MB with SATA in IDE mode and am looking to flip to AHCI.  1 boot drive, 1 multi-partitioned extra, and a fresh & empty Linux RAID pair.  Total of 4 drives, all initially set up while on this MB's IDE mode.  Will flipping to AHCI cause any issues with the grub & Ubuntu 10.10 x64 drive I boot off of or hinder standard access to my data...
<[TK]D-Fender> ...on the 2nd drive?
<ActionParsnip> pk___: then you could try renaming the settings folders for nautilus and / or gnome to default the settings
<pk___> cool
<ActionParsnip> Theluxer: there may be fixes and suggestions in the bug flow, try reading it all
<Theluxer> how can i remove voip driver?
<Theluxer>  maybe thats it
<jrib> hack-1: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html gives you their instructions for grabbing their gpg key.  However, I have no idea if playonlinux is a good repository or not; use at your own risk
<entityreborn> :)
<webPragmatist> anyone have a decent method on how to chroot a ssh user into their home dir?
<Raiscan> entityreborn & ActionParsnip: the hash matches.
<entityreborn> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<hack-1> @jrib Thank you, what would you recomend?
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: ok then try removing the boot options: quiet splash    from the boot so you can watch the boot, you may also try adding: nomodeset     instead
<terrapin> hi, im on maverick an i receive this error on boot. what can i do?  " ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 15380 "
<entityreborn> Also, it's probably worthwhile to admit hat I haven't upgraded my packages yet.
<entityreborn> On a slow as hades internet connection.
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: that's quite hard, because of an issue with nouveau I can either choose to view the boot menu, or X. not both :)
<bc81> entityreborn: have you tried booting with the external both connected, and disconnected?  what about testing on an older/different distro liveCCD?
<entityreborn> bc81, I don't have another liveCD
<Raiscan> I guess there's a file I can modify on the flash drive itself?
<entityreborn> Oh, maybe I do. I'll check. Also, without the external connected, I'll be blind, but I'll try it
<terrapin>  ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 15380 ?
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: then you will need the nomodeset bootoption or you can use: nouveau.blacklist=1
<chetnick> does ubuntu have "noatime" enabled for / in /etc/fstab by default?
<Theluxer> i just cant
<Theluxer> i readed that maybe the INDEPENDENT HP
<terrapin>  ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 15380
<terrapin> ?
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: I assume boot options are whitespace seperated?
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: not by default
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: you can use spaces
<chetnick> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<trench> i wonder who that made the lastest kernel for maverick
<terrapin> linus?
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: okay. Gimme a few, I need to reimage my usb drive
<Theluxer> ok i got the sound wokk but its is trashy
<Starminn> terrapin: Linux != Ubuntu
<Theluxer> like bad quality sound
<trench> terrapin: don't think he made the ubuntu package :P
<Theluxer> really bad
<Raiscan> I'm a bit worried actually because Fedora 14 does a similar thing
<trench> |Setting up linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic (2.6.35-27.48) ...
<trench> |Running depmod.
<ActionParsnip> trench: shows the kernel team here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<trench> Usage: /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs [OPTION]... -o outfile [version]
<terrapin>  ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 15380 ??????????
<trench> get an error :P
<trench> ActionParsnip: you upgraded to the latest kernel yet?
<trench> or anyone else for that mater
<ActionParsnip> trench: the one in the maverick repo, yes
<cynamoon> hi everybody
<terrapin> trench Linux approves all final Linux kernels
<terrapin> Linus
<terrapin> anyone help?
<trench> linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic (2.6.35-27.48) this?
<terrapin>  ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 15380
<trench> terrapin: I have been using Linux since 93 so I kind of know :P
<pk___> ActionParsnip: ok everything is fine now but it shows one folder empty
<terrapin> trench, want a trophy?
<ActionParsnip> trench: I'm on 35-25 here
<pk___> i never deleted its content , i am sure
<terrapin> trench, want a trophy?
<terrapin> lol
<bc81> !polite
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bc81> or something like that
<trench> terrapin: have a job, that demand me of linux knowledge so thinks that should be okey ;)
<terrapin> one more time i ask, please anyome.  ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 15380
<trench> terrapin: tried google with the error?
<terrapin> yea
<ActionParsnip> terrapin: have you fsck'd your partition?
<terrapin> never herd of that ActionParsnip
<Starminn> trench: Yeah, I've been Googling it here too and it's got some pretty useless results.
<terrapin> how do i run it ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> terrapin: its like chkdsk in windows, boot to a live cd and test
<bc81> terrapin: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<terrapin> ty guys
<IRChatter>  I set up a cron tab in root (sudo crontab -e) as the following 5 * * * root rm -rf /home/myUsername/.local/share/Trash. Any help?
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: I can't see quiet but I replaced splash with nomodeset
<geirha> IRChatter: You are missing a field
<IRChatter> geirha: What field? 0.o
<ActionParsnip> IRChatter: 2 questions,  why is the word root there? and why does it need force?
<Raiscan> the last message is [ 34.068684] end_request: I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<ActionParsnip> IRChatter: i'd also change it to /home/myUsername/.local/share/Trash/*
<DaZ> why bother setting up a cron, if you can just shift+delete it, so it doesn't go to the trash :f
<IRChatter> Oh, sudo used to be there. I'm not sure why I forced it, wow.
<Raiscan> and Buffer I/O error on on device fd0, logical block 0
<Raiscan> this repeats.
<IRChatter> DaZ: I'm lazy
<bc81> IRChatter: not sure if needed, but i would go with ...Trash/*
<geirha> IRChatter: Ah, yes, you are mixing crontab -e with /etc/crontab's syntax
<bc81> oops, what he said 10 minutes before me :S
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: ok i've had a question on thin in launchpad (I was proud of this one).you need the bootoption:   floppy.blacklist=1
<geirha> IRChatter: But there are 5 time fields in both. /etc/crontab has another (sixth) field, a username.
<IRChatter> geirha: But sudo didn't work
<Raiscan> okay so I need to blacklist nouveau and floppy :)
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: once you get installed, add it in /etc/default/grub so it gets added to kernels in the future and run:  sudo update-grub so it gets added to the current kernels
<xtrac> I have two harddrives
<xtrac> and one has ubuntu on it
<xtrac> I want to install windows xp on the second
<xtrac> but I cant do it using the conventional way of using the xp cd
<xtrac> I need another way to do it
<bc81> !enter | xtrac
<ubottu> xtrac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DaZ> why you can't? :x
<xtrac> it just gives me this bogus error
<ActionParsnip> xtrac: run your windows CD installer and tell it to install to the other drive...
<xtrac> I have tried everything to fix it
<xtrac> I cant run the cd installer
#ubuntu 2011-02-25
<xtrac> I need to install it a different way
<ActionParsnip> xtrac: then ask in ##windows for Windows installer issues
<xtrac> anyone can think of another way?
<Theluxer> P=(
<cap> xtrac: You've saddled a dead horse.
<xtrac> windows is such a piece of garbage
<xtrac> ubuntu had no problems
<xtrac> installing
<geirha> IRChatter: What do you need sudo for?
<DaZ> xtrac: i've installed mine by setting setup up through a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> xtrac: then your issue is with windows which isn't supported here. There is ##windows
<ed_moulton> I'm trying to watch the shuttles progress, but one of nasa's sites says I need the Jave Runtime Environment installed.  I have this, but it's the open jkd 6 runtime, not the one right from sun.  What'd I miss?
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: blacklisting floppy and nouveau worked! I'm going to reboot and test if I still need to blacklist nouveau though
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: worth a try
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: once you get the proprietary driver installed you will be ok (asuming your chip is supported)
<xtrac> ActionParsnip I really am not having an issue with windows
<IRChatter> geirha: I couldn't get it to work, so I assumed I need it?
<geirha> ed_moulton: sun's jdk is in the partner repository, which isn't enabled by default.
<xtrac> I want to install windows onto a second drive using ubuntu
<xtrac> doing it throug ubuntu some how
<xtrac> I know there is a way
<xtrac> its just figuring out how
<DaZ> xtrac: there isn't, apart from virtual machine
<ubuntu__> Hey guys, I got a problem. Some how I broke my linux install. I used it has a 'server' for making websites locally. I hvae backup of my projects files. But I can't find my 'databases' is there a place that it is stored. like phpmyadmin saving them so I can copy it to my flash drive before resinstall...?
<xtrac> I have a virtual machine
<xtrac> vmware player
<xtrac> on ubuntu
<DaZ> i've spent whole night figuring it out once :x
<ActionParsnip> xtrac: dude, EASE UP on the enter key
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, you have to mysqldump them first
<xtrac> can you use xp installed in a vm and copy it to a disk?
<DaZ> i've never used it, but if you can mount physical drive in it, it should work
<geirha> IRChatter: Such assumptions will get you in trouble later. The problem is, cron expects five fields to describe which times the command should run, you only provided four, so it has no idea what to do.
<trench> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/maverickbleed?dist=maverick cool
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, so with me not doing that i  lost my database?
<ubuntu__> I can't access the install I'm on live cd right now.
<xtrac> I can already run windows xp in a vm DaZ
<DaZ> xtrac: install it in a vm, execute setup from cd within windows and you'll find option to copy whole install disc to hdd
<ActionParsnip> xtrac: i'd ask in vmware about that sort of thing, you can do a V2P but I'm not sure of the steps
<DaZ> and set it up on your second drive, reboot, press enter, profit.
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, you can't mount up the installed version to /mnt and then chroot /mnt ?
<geirha> IRChatter: man 5 crontab
<rrichardsr3> im running ubuntu 10.10 and cannot get fglrx to work with my ati radeon hd card. Keeps throwing a 'transport sync flood' error on boot. I have go in thru rescue and remove the xorg.conf so i can run it standard (crappy) resolution mode. Anyone know a workaround?
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, yes, i can still access the files, it just don't boot
<xtrac> DaZ I Thing i know what you mean
<xtrac> I need to somehow have my physical drive in the vm machine?
<DaZ> yes.
<xtrac> my second hardrive
<xtrac> okay ill try that
<xtrac> thanks
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, No, I mean boot up to the cd, mount your installed version to /mnt and then chroot to /mnt.  I believe that will work, but you might have to install mysql on the livecd's instance first.
<xtrac> good idea
<IRChatter> geirha: Aren't these the five fields for time: 0 5 * * *
<FloodBot2> xtrac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: okay I definately need to blacklist nouveau. A screen full of corrupted garbage isn't fun :)
<xtrac> I cant help the way I type you jackass.... who the hell cares
<geirha> IRChatter: Yes. Now it says to run it every day at 5 o'clock in the morning.
<xtrac> later
<webstandardcss> Hey ubuntu people
<BiPolah> Greetings, mortal.
<IRChatter> geirha: Yes, so what's the problem? I had this problem before, but have forgotten how to fix it.
<bc81> ubunuts*
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: ok cool, you can add them in the installed OS in /etc/default/grub but the nouveau driver wont get a look in if you install the nvidia driver
<geirha> IRChatter: Though, with crontab -e, it's five time fields followed by the command to run. in /etc/crontab, it's 5 time fields, followed by username, followed by the command to run.
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: but you will need to blacklist the floppy module
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, I'm on live cd, I have installed mounted (I think i understand you there) I'm still new to the indept part of linux. Meaning I have live cd up, and access to the files.
<geirha> IRChatter: Your initial paste didn't have the 0 ...
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, where is the hard drive mounted up?
<pk___> sudo chown -R pk ~/  i did thid but all the directories which were previously owned by other users are now owned by pk and are empty
<pk___> but i want their dATA
<ed_moulton> Has anyone else been reading this?  Is what I'm telling ubuntu__ going to work?
<rrichardsr3> How stable is natty these days?
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: okay. When's the best point to do this? right after installation?
<Starminn> rrichrdsr3: Best answered in #ubuntu+1 :)
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: after install you will need to do the same again to get a desktop, you can then add the boot options in the file and get updated
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, it has a bunch of numbers and letters
<rrichardsr3> Starminn: wasnt aware of that channel, thanks ;)
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, type mount and see where it is
<Starminn> rrichardsr3: Not a problem. ;) It's completely dedicated to pre-release versions of Ubuntu (so in this case Natty). Have fun.
<IRChatter> geirha: Thanks, but I can't seem to get it to work properly. I suppose I'll look online further.
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: okay. It seems ubuntu couldn't find a wireless driver, so I'm not out of the woods yet :)
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, dev/sda1
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, and where is it mounted?  Here's something else you might check out.  http://www.mkyong.com/mysql/where-does-mysql-stored-the-data-in-my-harddisk/
<geirha> IRChatter: crontab -e (WITHOUT sudo) -> 0 5 * * * rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: i'd get updates and then worry about that,wired connections help
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, 'mount' result for the installed is '/dev/sda1 on /media/87bf7098-7004-4577-965b-54aea9256e32 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)'
<Raiscan> wired connections help, but downstairs routers don't ;)
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: or run:  sudo lshw -C network;lsusb      and one line will identify the wireless device and you can find guides based on that
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, I'm checking out that link now.
<geirha> IRChatter: Oh wait, that's the old location. In newer releases, it's ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<|Pimp|my|GirL|Bd> THIRSTY??? Great news, Freenode is now sponsored by Pepsi MAX!© Now while you're getting great software with no closed-source, you can have the great taste of Pepsi© with NO calories! We are running a special promotion ONLY for Freenode users, join #freenode and enter the trigger !pepsimax! and recieve a printable coupon for a free six pack of Pepsi MAX!©.
<|Pimp|my|GirL|Bd> THIRSTY??? Great news, Freenode is now sponsored by Pepsi MAX!© Now while you're getting great software with no closed-source, you can have the great taste of Pepsi© with NO calories! We are running a special promotion ONLY for Freenode users, join #freenode and enter the trigger !pepsimax! and recieve a printable coupon for a free six pack of Pepsi MAX!©.
<FloodBot2> |Pimp|my|GirL|Bd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IRChatter> geirha: Yeah, I was about to say, haha.
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, my first thought was to try sudo chroot /media/87bf7098-7004-4577-965b-54aea9256e32 and then run a mysqldump from there
<Guest26011> hello, I have a question : I uninstalled some 'docky' package through synaptic manager and now, i have lost all the title bars whcih include the close minimize maximize button....
<aeon-ltd> Guest26011: alt-f2, metacity --replace
<grandmaster> can anyone help me do a quick set up of compiz please?
<bastidraZor> grandmaster: #compiz may be a great place to do that.
<Guest26011> aeon-ltd : ok thanks, let me try
<Guest26011> actually alt-f2 is also not working :)
<Guest26011> aeon-ltd : ok :) I got it now
<ActionParsnip> grandmaster: how do you mean?
<ubuntu__> ed_moulton, I will try
<BiPolah> How would I go about opening a remote desktop connection via a script and not from  the command line every time?
<ed_moulton> ubuntu__, I've got to go, but see if the chroot works and ask anyone in here about doing it.  You should be all set; I think I've done this before, but it was a while ago.
<IRChatter> geirha: I don't understand. Crontab -e -> 0 5 * * * rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/* -> Still not working
<geirha> IRChatter: How do you determine that it does not work?
<grandmaster> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and it runs good but the graphics could look better i need a dell driver can anyone help me ?
<NewEmpathyUser> if you want have sound both in your headphones and in your speakers always at the same time (yes, a bug) install the mp3 codecs. my temporal solution? reinstall all related alsa and pulse packages. after some days of use, the problem returns jeje. permanent solution? use vlc instead of default players.
<IRChatter> geirha: I have the gnome schedule and I tested it there. Perhaps I'll just set it to 1 minute and see the results. Thanks for everything, but I have to go. Bye :)
<geirha> IRChatter: Sure, you can use gnome-schedule instead of crontab -e
<NewEmpathyUser> I have this problem in my msi cr610 using ubuntu 10.10 amd64. Searching a better solution...
<MagicJ> I want to change my screen saver to gltex, so I went to the screensavers and it says that I have changed it.  Yet when the timeout happens I still get my old feet.  What do I need to do to caus the change to happen.  I have tried a boot and that did not help
<elementz> hi all
<NewEmpathyUser> hi :)
<ubuntu__> Anyone know how to get a mysqldump froma Live CD? i need to backup my database and I can't boot into ubuntu anymore.
<grandmaster> is compiz fusion bad ass?
<cchildress> hi all. i'm having a very difficult time getting the atheros wireless network adapter in my asus netbook working in 10.10.  This is a fresh install.  It was working in 10.04.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> grandmaster: depends on what you like
<MagicJ> how can I disable the right click on the desktop
<cchildress> grandmaster: if you like flashy graphics and 3d effects, it's pretty nice
<elementz> i vaguely remember, that if the desktop comes unresponsive due to a process taking up all the resources, that there was some kind of killswitch, to force dropping to a commandline, so that one can kill the processes freezing the system. (i am not talking about kill)
<cchildress> it's all glitter and very little meat, imo
<Raiscan> cchildress: what model? 1000(h)?
<MagicJ> elementz: ctrl-alt-2
<cchildress> Raiscan: aspireone zg5
<cchildress> aoa-150
<cchildress> i know it can work, because the adapter is recognized by the live environment
<cchildress> but for some reason, my network doesn't show up
<ActionParsnip> cchildress: http://sidrit.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-zg5-scripts-to-fix-wifi-and-microphone-issues/
<ActionParsnip> cchildress: found that in about 3 seconds......
<cchildress> ahhh
<cchildress> thank you very much
<cchildress> i'm afraid my google-fu is failing me tonight
<cchildress> your help is much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> cchildress: i used bing..
<elementz> MagicJ: yeah. but that is not the one i mean. sometimes a system becomes so unresponsive that even dropping to a shell via alt+f2 does not work anymore. there is some kind of special key combination that has higher priority than anything else running on the system. i also remember that this feature is normally disabled in ubuntu. anybody still with me?
<Starminn> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<cchildress> either way
<Raiscan> but bing uses google so it's all good ;)
<cchildress> thanks and i'll try that and come back if it doesn't work
<cchildress> hehe
<cchildress> bye for now. have a good night
<ardchoille> elementz: alt+printscreen then R E I SU B  ?
<Jonii^> I set up a quick key combination that I should not have
<Jonii^> Now I have no way of removing that quick key(like, making it "not in use")
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<elementz> ardchoille: that looks good. but wasn't there a similar magic command, that does reboot the system, but only gives me a shell with the highest process priority?
<Jonii^> ActionParsnip, that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: I believe you just press ESC when asked for the combiniation
<Jonii^> ActionParsnip, didn't work
<elementz> ardchoille: edit: that does NOT reboot the system
<Jonii^> Oh, backspace
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: I believe it says in the dialogue
<Jonii^> It did
<ardchoille> elementz: Ah, sorry, it's  Alt and SysRq
<Raiscan> Okay so "Install alongside other operating systems" won't let me pick what disk to put the boot sector, but I'm not sure quite how to allocate space for manual partitioning
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: all good now?
<Jonii^> Yes
<Raiscan> *what disk to put grub on
<elementz> ardchoille: wonderful. thx
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: reading is good ;)
<Jonii^> I guess I need to re-learn how to read those tips that read when you're trying to use a tool
<Jonii^> Windows was so intuitive, you never needed those
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: backspace to clear text....backspace to clear a shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: not intuitive?
<Starminn> Raiscan: It should handle that. As far as manual partitioning, why isn't the automatic one good enough?
<Brumagem> Hello, is there anybody here that would be able to answer a audio question?
<Jonii^> ActionParsnip, right-click + selecting "empty this shortcut" would be even more intuitive
<Jonii^> But Ubuntu doesn't seem to use right-click menu that often
<ardchoille> !ask | Brumagem
<ubottu> Brumagem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: create a suggestion on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com then
<Raiscan> Starminn: it's picking my old drive, which has a win7 bootloader on
<Raiscan> but that's not the drive I'm booting from
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: remember mark shuttleworth loves the mac, which has one mouse button to not confuse their users
<Brumagem> Why is it that when I plug my headphones into the audio jack that I still here sound out of the speakers?
<Jonii^> Who's Mark Shuttleworth?
<rww> !sabdfl | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Starminn> Raiscan: Oh. Alright, so in manual partition you need to make one partition as ext4 for the filesystem and another as "Swap" for your virtual ram (in WIndows-speak)
<Brumagem> I still hear sound out of the speakers and headphones.
<ActionParsnip> Jonii^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<ardchoille> !sabdfl | Jonii^
<Raiscan> Starminn: yeah, but I always wonder if I should be splitting out /boot and /home onto different partitions
<ActionParsnip> Brumagem: you need an option on your sound driver module, is the system a branded pc or laptop?
<Brumagem> Toshiba...
<Starminn> Raiscan: I've never had to do boot. The boot sector goes in the MBR (Master Boot Record) of the Hard Drive -- not a partition. You can make a partition for /home if you like, yes.
<Jonii^> Cosmonaut founded Canonical? Like, someone who flew in space thanks to Russian government?
<Brumagem> Ubuntu detects the proper hardware though.
<ActionParsnip> Brumagem: model? Toshiba make a LOT of systems....
<Starminn> Jonii^: Everybody knnows that was a cover-up. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Brumagem: yes but you need an option to make the headphone jack work properly
<Brumagem> Satellite L655
<Raiscan> Starminn: I thought ubuntu puts vmlinuz in the /boot directory
<Jonii^> I am confuse
<ActionParsnip> Brumagem: run: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf       and add the line: options snd-hda-intel model=auto      save the new file, close gedit and reboot to test
<Jonii^> But I guess the guys who got into space were quite awesome, so no wonder if they did something great besides flying hundreds of kilometers above us
<rww> Jonii^: yes
<Brumagem> I will try that.
<Brumagem> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Brumagem: if that's no good. try: options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad
<rww> Jonii^: he got rich from selling a company, and used the money to go to space and start Canonical
<Starminn> Raiscan: Going over my head now. ;) For just a casual install I can help but if you're asking things like I'm not the one to talk to. I'm about to head out anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Brumagem: seems the thinkpad is the one you need
<Raiscan> Starminn: no worries, I'll just have an ext4 / and swap. Thanks!
<Jonii^> Oh, wait, he wasn't cosmonaut but a space tourist?
<Starminn> Raiscan: Alright. Keep in mind that it formats it in MB I believe. So you need to make an ext4, and make the mount point "/" (root), then the swap, well, 2GB is a safe bet. (You can always move your /home to a separate partition later if you decide you need to)
<Starminn> Jonii^: Why not both?
<Raiscan> I've picked about 4GB for swap. I like to multitask :D
<Raiscan> probably a waste, but oh well
<Starminn> Rasican: How much RAM do you have?
<Raiscan> 4GB
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: then 4Gb is the ideal amount :)
<Raiscan> excellent
<Jonii^> Starminn, usually cosmonaut(or astronaut or taikonaut) refers to a professional pilot-like space traveler
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: it will allow you to hibernate if you desire
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: I thought I remembered hibernate writing ram to swap
<Raiscan> but couldn't remember. Lucky me :)
<ak_co_17tHN_cR_t> How about the enviroment? Canonical clearly does not care much for enviromental protection. The amount of Ubuntu CDs they have dumped in the past is unacceptable. They have reached AOL quantities.
<Raiscan> so I know in windows, my wlan card uses ralink drivers, but beyond that I don't know the chip used. it doesn't seem to be working out-of-the-box, so what solutions do I have?
<^Java_74^> How about the enviroment? Canonical clearly does not care much for enviromental protection. The amount of Ubuntu CDs they have dumped in the past is unacceptable. They have reached AOL quantities.
<Red^Arrows> How about the enviroment? Canonical clearly does not care much for enviromental protection. The amount of Ubuntu CDs they have dumped in the past is unacceptable. They have reached AOL quantities.
<Red^Arrows> How about the enviroment? Canonical clearly does not care much for enviromental protection. The amount of Ubuntu CDs they have dumped in the past is unacceptable. They have reached AOL quantities.
<FloodBot2> Red^Arrows: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> heh
<OchoZero9> histo, I can't get an external display to work from my tablet. I'm in kubuntu. I go to system settings > displays> multiple monitors but it says I don't have any
<OchoZero9> I askd in #kubuntu but no one has spoken for the last half hour
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: does it work if you reboot with the monitor attached?
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: does the device have a shortcut to enable the port?
<OchoZero9> I haven't tried
<OchoZero9> i don't understand the latter question
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: my laptop has a shortcut to enable /disable the vga port switching between clone, extend or off
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: does yours have similar?
<OchoZero9> ohh, i think so
<OchoZero9> let me try it
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: didnt think to try it before huh....
<OchoZero9> it's a soft switch on F7
<high-rez> So I'm attempting to install 10.10 on a machine with a geforce gt240 video card.  And when X starts the screen just goes garbled... Apears nouveau related.  Is it possible to disable nouveau during install ?
<brumagem> Where inside alsa-base.conf do I put in that option?
<OchoZero9> it did nothing . It didn't occur to me I always go to the settings
<ActionParsnip> high-rez: use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<lucus> Hi everyone! I know this is not officially supported. I recently compiled the 2.6.37.1 kernel from kernel.org. Now I see, some days later the new 2.6.37.2. Is it possible to just patch the previous kernel and compile only the changes?
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: at the bottom
<OchoZero9> Configure KDE for multiple monitors
<brumagem> # ...
<high-rez> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: try booting with the device attached
<OchoZero9> This module is only for configuring systems with a single desktop spread accross multiple monitors. You do not appear to have this configuration
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: what does that mean?
<arand> lucus: I guess if the diffs are in modules...
<OchoZero9> I can't try at this instant, i'm working on a project
<brumagem> Do I add a new line?
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: yes, just select the next blank line and add the option
<OchoZero9> btw i don't think i have a video card, they call it intel HD graphics, and is built in the cpu
<brumagem> Or do I put that in with the rest of the lines that are displayed as 'options with index=-2'
<ubuntuWantaBe> hey guys im back, I loaded unbuntu and it`s freakin awsome I am in love with the gnome
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: the system will fail post without a video chip, weather its on a riser card or onboard is moot
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: add the new line to the file, it's really that simple
<OchoZero9> I know it uses shared memory but i don't htink i can adjust it. not even in bios
<OchoZero9> shame since i have 8gb of system memory
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: as long as the external port is enabled it can be used
<lucus> arand: what do I have to do in that case? (the only thing I was wondering is, if it is possible to avoid compiling the whole thing again from scratch)
<brumagem> Hey ActionParsnip Do I need to put anything else in there with snd-hda-intel model-auto?
<OchoZero9> btw, ActionParsnip , the exteral vga port has worked in the past.
<brumagem> LIke say 'options'?
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: where do I put the blacklistings now in grub?
<Raiscan> it seems to be multiple lines
<mrgalerien> hi, I have a problem with a file : It's showing with "ls" and in nautilus, but I can't delete, console tells me that there is no file or directory named [...]... What can I do about that please ?
<arand> lucus: I don't know that much but I know you can compile individual modules by themselves and install... Not how though
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: I'd try thinkpad instead of auto
<Bop_> anyone uses veetle ?
<[V6]ekhejtff> anyone uses veetle ?
<[V6]thvwozhl> anyone uses veetle ?
<[V6]xfzqjggv> anyone uses veetle ?
<irc> anyone uses veetle ?
<aeon-ltd> mrgalerien: use quotes to specifically target a name
<irc> mrgalerien: use quotes to specifically target a name
<[V6]thvwozhl> mrgalerien: use quotes to specifically target a name
<[V6]xfzqjggv> mrgalerien: use quotes to specifically target a name
<[V6]ekhejtff> mrgalerien: use quotes to specifically target a name
<FloodBot2> irc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: /etc/default/grub  in the quotes with: quiet splash    and run: sudo update-grub     after you save the change
<Raiscan> I need to do it in the grub bootloader first so I can get into it
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: after you have added the line, save the change and then reboot to test
<brumagem> Again, do I put 'options' before I put that line in?
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: i gave the EXACT line to add
<mrgalerien> aeon-ltd : rm: cannot remove `NAME' : No such file or directory
<brumagem> options???
<PepsiMAX[TM]> hmm
<jimenki> if i want to /msg nickserv, but dont wan't to typ details in this room... what can i do?  (newb i know)
<PepsiMAX[TM]> thinking about it
<brumagem> OKAY.
<brumagem> THanks.
<ActionParsnip> brumagem: yes the line starts with options, there is more to it than that
<Raiscan> i.e in the bootloader I have the options, I do e to edit the stuff but I can't find any place to put nouveau.blacklist=1 where it will work
<PepsiMAX[TM]> try asking in #freenode jimenki
<PepsiMAX[TM]> it's the network support channel
<jimenki> PepsiMAX[TM], ty
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: sure, hold shift and you will see the grub loader and you can add the boot option just like you did in the livecD
<Raiscan> I'm in the grub loader i thought
<brumagem> I will be back in a moment to let you know if that change helped any.
<lucus> arand: Thanks!
<Raiscan> I have the various options, like Ubuntu with <kernel>, recovery mode, memtest, etc
<arand> Raiscan: If you press e at one of the alternative
<arand> Raiscan: Then add that option at the same place "splash"C and "quiet" goes
<Raiscan> yeah I can't work out where to put nouveau.blacklist=1 anywhere in the very long line
<Raiscan> oh I see
<Raiscan> thanks
<OchoZero9> ActionParsnip, i found a page with soem information and i ran  a command and it gave me
<arand> Raiscan: If you want it permanently you'd edit /etc/default/grub to include that in addition to "quiet splash"
<OchoZero9> xrandr --output VGA --auto --left-of LVDS
<OchoZero9> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<OchoZero9> warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<FloodBot1> OchoZero9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> OchoZero9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raiscan> I was putting it in the wrong place :)
<OchoZero9> hmm i found another problem, my screen used to be called LVDS now it just says default
<bmw123> hi all, I've been trying for hours to use 10.10 with my new dell e4310 lattitudfe notebook, it boots, but the screen goes blank, i then tried to add xforcevese and that seems to work, but then installed it on my hard drive and the screen goes blank again...any simple fix for this?
<josephnexus> hello everyone!  anyone know how I can have a script run when a particular bluetooth device comes into range?
<Kgbwilf> How can I sync an iPad with firmware 4.2?
<Dementio> josephnexus, what type of device?
<josephnexus> just a bluetooth device
<josephnexus> but I think I can just make a script that runs hcitool
<josephnexus> and then grep the results
<josephnexus> and if grep returns anything, it can do it's thing
<KeNmiNE> hello all
<josephnexus> hi there!
<Dementio> that'd probably work
<josephnexus> and then I can have cron run it every 5 mintues or whatever
<Kgbwilf> Unable to sync iPad. It's syncs with rythmbox but the songs don't show in iPad
<bmccomb> Alright, I'm not that great with linux, but my work needs me to set up a PXE boot server. I'm following this guide - http://www.techienote.com/2010/11/pxe-boot-server-on-ubuntu.html - and am already stuck on the second command. The file /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd doesn't exist.
<bmccomb> Fresh install of 10.10
<openbees> anyone know microsoft visual studio option for ubuntu
<josephnexus> openbees, what language?
<josephnexus> c#?
<josephnexus> if you are doing that, monodevelop might work for you... unsure though
<brumagem> I added the line snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad to alsa-base.conf and I still hear sound out of both the headphones and speakers on the laptop.
<Kgbwilf>  Unable to sync iPad. It's syncs with rythmbox but the songs don't show in iPad
<Dementio> bmccomb, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer instead
<Dementio> it's more current
<Turl> hi all
<BiPolah> Is it possible to run rdesktop from a shell script rather than terminal every time?
<itaylor57>  Kgbwilf thats as good as it gets with ios 4,2
<Turl> I wonder why my gwibber sqlite database is 700MB...
<Turl> is this a known issue?
<bmccomb> Wooo, one on ubuntu's website. That should help. I appreciate it. I'm sure I'll get lost again quickly, but for now I'll try my eset shot. Thanks again.
<Kgbwilf> itaylor57: any way to add songs?
<Dementio> np, just ask if you have problems
<itaylor57>  Kgbwilf nope
<brumagem> # Keep snd-pcsp from being loaded as first soundcard
<openbees> josephnexux: asp
<brumagem> options snd-pcsp index=-2
<brumagem> snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad
<Kgbwilf> Bullshit
<brumagem> Those are the last three lines in the alsa-base.conf file
<openbees> josephnexux: asp
<_klk_> hi all, i'm running ubuntu desktop 10.10.  how can i see the driver version for a 3rd party pci device that i have installed?  i know the drivers are installed but i do not know the version.
<brumagem> Does anybody know why it is that when I plug my headphones into the jack I hear sound out of both the headphones and the speakers on the laptop?
<airtonix> openbees: asp isn't a language
<yeertai> hi all.
<Nock> Brumagen that sounds kind of interesting....
<brumagem> I know shouldn't this be a hardware thing not a software thing?
<pac1> brumagem, it sounds like hardware.
<pac1> jacks have a switch in them that cuts off the speaker when you insert the plug.
<pac1> if it's not wired right, no cutoff.
<brumagem> Well the Ubuntu does detect the proper hardware when I look at it using the sys info. tool.
<Docfxit> I'd like a suggestion for a program that will create a bootable USB with Ubuntu witn persistance from XP .  I have tied Universal USB Installer but I get an error when trying to boot.  I have tried Unetbootin but it doesn't install persastance.
<brumagem> See it works fine in Windows 7, though, I have them installed side to side.
<pac1> brugamen, if there is something preventing the plug from going all the way in, that could do it.
<napalmx> hello, does anyone know what I need to do to my smb.conf file to prevent samba from prompting me for a password?
<brumagem> Well, I will tell ya that, that is not it because the audio works fine in Windows 7.
<brumagem> When I plug the headphones into the jack while running Windows 7 the sound cuts off to the headphones as it should.
<andruHA1123> can anyone help me with chmod? it doesn't seem to work
<napalmx> what are you trying to do andru
<jrib> andruHA1123: tell us what you are trying
<brumagem> In Ubuntu I continue to hear sound in both the headphones and the speakers.
<Blue1> brumagem: have you tried going to sound preferences and changing the output?
<gimpy4682> I'm trying to install 10.10 x64 server and it is failing to install grub. How do I install grub onto /dev/sde in the installer? When I do it myself it complains about "not enough args" with "grub-install /dev/sde".
<jose> igo fazer o terminsl funcionar
<andruHA1123> well, i do this: chmod 755 testfile.sh but when I try to run it, it says Permission denied (i created that file just few minutes ago)
<napalmx> you can also do chmod u+r file
<pac1> brumagem,  never encountered the problem.    I have a desktop with no external speakers
<jrib> andruHA1123: pastebin the contents
<jrib> -!grub > gimpy4682
<jrib> !grub > gimpy4682
<ubottu> gimpy4682, please see my private message
<jrib> gimpy4682: I'd also recommend running "check the cd for defects" (checksum)
<pac1> brumagem,  is it possible the speaker and the headphones are being treated as two separate outputs?
<brumagem> Yes, I tried it all.
<andruHA1123> jrib, how do i do that? (im new to linux, just trying to learn the basics)
<brumagem> Even added a line to alsa-base.conf that ActionPresnip told me to add.
<jrib> !paste | andruHA1123
<ubottu> andruHA1123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<socomm> 1455 users on here - impressive
<andruHA1123> jrib, thanks that worked! but why didn't it work when i typed ./testfile.sh ?
<andruHA1123> actually, that just shows the content of the file, how do i run it?
<jrib> andruHA1123: that was just for you to show me what you were doing.  What did you do differently?
<brumagem> Internal Audio Analog Stereo is the only device shown under output in Sound preferences
<gimpy4682> jrib: I already followed that but it still prints the same error: "Wrong number of args: mapdvfs <path>"
<pac1> brumagen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689548
<jrib> gimpy4682: checksum your install disc before we do anything else
<jimenki> how do i set up a perform script on xchat?  for logging, joining channels etc.  Not strictly the right room, but it's the liveliest one i'm in ^_^
<andruHA1123> jrib, i make a simple script: "#!/bin bash
<andruHA1123> echo "Hello W0Orld"
<andruHA1123> : and want to run it from terminal..
<jrib> andruHA1123: it needs to say "#!/bin/bash", not "#!/bin bash"
<andruHA1123> k, let me try that
<brumagem> I have to go thanks anyway.
<andruHA1123> jrib, thanks, everything works now.. :D
<gimpy4682> jrib: CD integrity check passed
<bmw123> hi all
<jrib> gimpy4682: please read the link about reinstalling grub.  What are you executing exactly?
<bmw123> hi all, I've been trying for hours to use 10.10 with my new dell e4310 lattitude notebook, it boots, but the screen goes blank, i then tried to add xforcevesa and that seems to work, but then installed it on my hard drive and the screen goes blank again...any simple fix for this?
<gimpy4682> jrib:I'm doing this: grub-install --root-directory=/target /dev/sde
<jrib> gimpy4682: but you're not actually writing "/target"?
<andruHA1123> how do i move files in terminal?
<gimpy4682> jrib: Actually yes, that's where the installer mounts what will become the new root on reboot.
<jrib> !terminal > andruHA1123
<ubottu> andruHA1123, please see my private message
<jrib> andruHA1123: mv old new
<andruHA1123> jrid, thanks, so just 'mv'?
<jrib> andruHA1123: and you're using sudo?
<jrib> erm
<jrib> gimpy4682: and you're using sudo?
<jrib> gimpy4682: wait, you're not using a live cd, you're trying to do it directly from the server install?
<gimpy4682> jrib: Nope, I'm in the installer, just switched to a different console and I'm root.
<Fjodor> Hi all. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/650539?comments=all is reported as fixed, but it isn't for me. Does anyone else see that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 650539 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "SRU: Launching a Qt app crashes X when using Xinerama" [High,Fix released]
<jrib> gimpy4682: you might try just using a live cd to see what happens
<gimpy4682> jrib: Indeed, I don't see why it wouldn't be possible there since the grub installer obviously exists.
<Aikar> i uninstalled pulseaudio due to it having sound quirks with pidgin but just reinstalled, but i cant find the sound applet for panel, what was name of package to get volume contrl back?
<BiPolah> aikar: Try sudo apt-get install pulseaudio?
<Aikar> BiPolah: i had that fine, i was looking for indicator-sound but i found it now :)
<BiPolah> Oh
<Aikar> went over dpkg log files for when i removed pulseaudio
<BiPolah> Aikar: Indicator applet is it not?
<Aikar> yeah but the sound portion is a specific install
<Aikar> which doesnt get auto reinstalled with pulse
<sskyles> Well, I think I'm about to give up on the whole Ubuntu 10.10, PowerMac G5, nVidia thing. It doesn't work for me ... I can't get it to set the video mode to 1280x1024 and if I specify neuveau.modeset=0 at the yaboot prompt, I get what looks like nasty 8-bit color shifted graphics. Anyone know how to fix this before I toss the CDs into the shredder?
<Aikar> pidgin sounds have a weird fuzzy sound to it under pulse tho :(
<gimpy4682> jrib: Alright, in the rescue environment grub-install had no compalints, but on reboot it just brings me to a "grub>" prompt, nothing more.
<Aikar> i wonder if now i switched my sound settings to support new hardware/speaker setup if i can uninstall pulse now lol
<bastidraZor> sskyles: go for 10.04 then. it appears to have better nvidia results
<Aikar> gimpy4682: did you do apt-get install grub? if so thats what you did wrong
<Aikar> need to use the already installed grub on the livecd
<napalmx> is there a hotkey to scroll up in a terminal?
<Aikar> grub-install blah works
<bastidraZor> napalmx: shift pgup
<napalmx> thanks
<Aikar> ok pulseaudio has to go, its not just pidgin
<Fjodor> napalmx: <shift>-<pgup>
<gimpy4682> Aikar: Nope, from the server CD I went into the rescue environment, mounted my real root, started a root shell in that root, then did a "grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sde"
<Aikar> all sound pops ><
<Aikar> gimpy4682: thats the problem
<cyberfr0g> so i apt-get autoremove python'd
<Aikar> gimpy4682: your suppose to do --root-directory=/media/<IDmountedhere>/
<cyberfr0g> and now my system is completely broken
<corben_> un italiana?
<^Phantom^> sudo hdparm --drg-hsm-error
<^Phantom^> gah
<Aikar> gimpy4682: you just pointed grub to the livecd lol
<cyberfr0g> any suggestions or which basic packages to restore?
<^Phantom^> dang alt+tab fail
<sskyles> bastidraZor: downloading 10.04 now... Do you know if this will eventually be fixed in 10.10?
<gimpy4682> Aikar: I'll tyr it, but it doesn't make sense why this would be so picky "file are here, drive is there, go install yourself", why would it need more than that?
<^Phantom^> that was meant for terminal sorry
<Aikar> gimpy4682: you just told it to install grub for the CD file system, not your disk file system
<Aikar> gotta do root-directory to the mounted file system
<gimpy4682> Aikar: In the rescue enviroment, doesn't it chroot when you tell it to go into your real root?
<bastidraZor> sshc: i have no idea. from the beginning i've heard poor nvidia support in 10.10. for me 10.04 does a superb job with nvidia
<Aikar> gimpy4682: did you type chroot? i didnt do any of that when i had to restore
<Blue1> bastidraZor: yeah they pulled nvidia legacy support out of 10.10
<Aikar> i simply mounted drive, then grub-install /media/blah/ and it was done
<Aikar> grub-install --root-directory=/media/blah*
<sskyles> Hahaha.... "Legacy..."
<denisesballs> can anyone tell me why i'm getting python errors for email utils when they are clearly there?
<denisesballs> and i dont get the same errors on a different pc?
<Aikar> cyberfr0g: look at dpkg.log and see what all packages got removed when you deleted python
<jimenki> pretend you literally just installed ubunto 10.10, and your finding you way around this brilliant new OS ... where would you find "~/.xchat2/ Where "~" represents your home directory i.e.: $HOME/.xchat2/"
<jose> ola pessoal
<andruHA1123> how do i "Permanently add this new directory to your search path. "
<neodemi> hi, im having some weird problems with mkv files. the audio plays fine, but the images appear blocky and corrupt. I've tried playing them in different players, including vlc, smplayer and totem.
<jose> tem alterar o sistema
<BiPolah> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BiPolah> !po | jose
<BiPolah> !portuguese | jose
<ubottu> jose: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gimpy4682> Aikar: Alright, if I select "start a shell in the installer environment" while in the rescue environment, the grub-install command fails with the error I gave earlier.
<Aikar> gimpy4682: are you repairing a server install or deskop install?
<gimpy4682> Aikar: If Iselect my real root then tell it to start a shell in my real root, it DOES make / --> /dev/mapper/vg-whatev-lv-whatev which is my real root.   So --root-directory=/ is correct.
<gimpy4682> Aikar: Server
<gimpy4682> Aikar: Ididn't see a way to configure LVM in the desktop version, so I went with server and I'll install a GUI later.
<Aikar> gimpy4682: can you mount into live cd and just do mount /dev/blah /media/blah then grub install /media/blah ?
<gimpy4682> Aikar: Already tried it, it just spits out the error I posted earlier.
<Aikar> i havent used server yet but thats how i repaired my desktop grub
<Aikar> what error i think it was before i joined
<Aikar> err 'started watching'
<gimpy4682> Aikar: "Wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>"
<gimpy4682> Aikar: It actually clears the screen, the prints that and goes back to a root prompt.
<Aikar> when you boot the cd, are you in a virtual environemtn?
<Aikar> i thought ubuntu server was moreso a headless ubuntu
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04.  I'm at a local grocery store, on their wi-Fi.  Some of the time, when trying to access some pages, the page takes forever to load and then the status bar indicates it's searching for opendns
<Aikar> i didnt have any of that stuff
<mickster04> Aikar: more different than that
<Aikar> i just booted up, mounted drive, installed grub and rebooted
<gimpy4682> Aikar: You mean VirtualBox/VMware? Nope, hardware, brand new.
<neodemi> can noone help me figure out why mkv files are broke?
<gimpy4682> Aikar Server is a ehadless ubuntu with a text-based installer and less packages instaklled by default.
<BiPolah> Neodemi: What's wrong with them?
<neodemi> the video appears blocky and corrupt
<johnfg> hi folks
<mickster04> gimpy4682: different packages, lamp can be installed by default for example
<neodemi> it doesnt matter what i use to play them - mplayer, vlc, totem
<mickster04> neodemi: maybe they downloaded wrong?
<moes> Ubuntu 10.04 ..Brasero will not open it only flashes to the panel
<neodemi> checked the filehashes and they are ok
<BiPolah> Neodemi: Are the files corrupt? Do you have the correct software to play back matroskas?
<mickster04> neodemi: have you updated everything?
<gimpy4682> neodemi: Only mkvs do that? Are you running decent video (e.g. nvidia) drivers?
<johnfg> Is there a way to choose to install a desktop while I'm installing 10.10 server?
<neodemi> running nvidia drivers, and have no problems with codecs for any other format
<gimpy4682> johnfg: After install, do: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<johnfg> gimpy4682, So, definitely have to do after?
<johnfg> gimpy4682, Will that be gnome?  Or is there a choice?
<mickster04> johnfg: you can get all the different ones, but i wouldn't recommend bothering, you 'd be better off installing ubuntu and then installing lamp if you need a GUI
<gimpy4682> johnfg: gnome by default, there should be a virtual package for kde of kubuntu too.
<gimpy4682> mickster04: but no LVM in the desktop installer's custom hard drive section.
<moes> mickster04, Ubuntu 10.04 ..Brasero will not open it only flashes to the panel
<megana> Hi Ubuntu. I am having difficulty booting from USb stick
<johnfg> gimpy4682, I'm coming from a debian background, but this would be my first attempt at using ubuntu server.  Is there a difference between kubuntu and ubuntu server?  Or is the server only ubuntu?
<mickster04> gimpy4682: are you sure? im pretty sure you can select to encyrpt your ho drive?
 * mpzn is away: gone
<mickster04> home*
 * mpzn is back (gone 00:00:15)
<mickster04> moes yeah no idea about that :/
<BiPolah> Johnfg: Kubuntu uses KDE as it's desktop environment (as opposed to GNOME for ubuntu). Ubuntu server is headless and has no desktop environment
<bastidraZor> ubottu: tell mpzn about away
<ubottu> mpzn, please see my private message
<Aikar> ok, what command can i turn on to do super scream log every damn thing you can in the world logging on my system to diagnose what the hell is COMPLETE dead lockign it
<Aikar> ive reinstalled ubuntu and its still doing it
<Aikar> absolutely no logs are written as to why
<megana> manufacturer?
<andruHA1123> how do i create a personalized prompt?
<Aikar> Aikar edition?
<BiPolah> Aikar: I'd assume a hardware fault in that case
<megana> andru, see: PS1
<BiPolah> Aikar: Or a damaged install
<Aikar> BiPolah: my friend who sold me the hardware swears it was fine for him
<mpzn> bastidraZor, oh, i've read the rules.. i thought i was in a different network
<Aikar> BiPolah: 2 clean installs from 2 diff cd mediums damaged?
<gimpy4682> mickster04: Encryption is not LVM, I saw nowhere to create a VG and my LVs.
<Aikar> and the first cd installed to work laptop fine
<megana> aikar well maybe your friend can fix the problem
<jwhisnant> just installed maverick on a netbook, is there a way to get back to the lucid netbook theme?
<andruHA1123> megana, what do you mean?
<BiPolah> Aikar: It's possible. Have you redownloaded the ISOs both times?
<Aikar> megana: hes a windows user
<Aikar> BiPolah: yes
<megana> andru, the system variable that swaps your prompt is called PS1
<jwhisnant> i have looked online and havent found it
<cyberfr0g> is there a way to undo an apt-get autoremove operation?
<megana> it gets set via a script when you log in
<Aikar> flash use to trigger it pretty easily on first install
<megana> it's in your .bashrc file
<Aikar> i thought it may be the sound card, but i just took it out of my system and i still froze
<BiPolah> Aikar: Hardware issue of some kind then
<thomas_> hello
<Aikar> thats what im thinking
<Aikar> i never had problems on my old system
<BiPolah> Cyberfrog: Look through the logs and reinstall what was removed
<megana> aikar I bet your system has some kind of CPU throttling thing
<Aikar> i took my HDD out of old system to put in his new hardware and thats when i had the issues
<BiPolah> Aikar: Probably CPU or drive, run a SMART test on the drive.
<Aikar> (i reinstalled ubuntu thinking that it may of been issue with system swapping)
<johnfg> BiPolah, That's what I thought, but didn't know.  Thanks!  Will proceed with the installation and chat later.
<Aikar> smart has a few reallocated clusters yes but still lists as ok, but like i said it didnt do it before switch
<johnfg> How's server with using kerberos, openldap and openafs?
<johnfg> Similar to debian squeeze?
<thomas_> i'm on ubuntu
<Aikar> is there no command i can run to enable better logging?
<BiPolah> Aikar: Try with another drive first then
<megana> no aikar
<thomas_> how do i get DALnet to connect?
<BiPolah> Aikar: If it's COMPLETELY locking up, then it won't be able to log anyway
<JDM_SOHC> What's a good DVD burning software for Lucid Linux..??
<g_0_0> Aikar, can you change your hard drive cable to see if that's the problem
<megana> soooooooo anybody been able to write a usb installer from a mac?
<megana> CDs are so last tuesday
<BiPolah> JDM: Brasero perhaps? It comes native to 10.10 but try looking it up on 10.04
<BurnOut> anyone working on amazon aws with ubuntu ?
<mickster04> megana: you can create a usb installer and boot from it? is that not good enough?
<Firefishe> Have any of the newer LTS and kernel updates for 10.04. Lucid  suddenly started defaulting to using open dns?
<mickster04> Firefishe: that sounds like it's the wireless you are using
<BurnOut> one of my co-workers removed apache and now when I resintall apache2 .. I don't get any of the configuration files
<mickster04> BurnOut: what do you mean don't get?
<BurnOut>  /etc/apache2  contains only directories .. no files
<Firefishe> minister04:  yeah, kinda figured but it doesn't usually give problems.
<megana> so I dd'ed  the usb image onto a usb device. Damn thing doesn't work!
<sacarlson> megana: how about install from the hard disk?  is a version of linux already installed with a working grub2 mbr?
<Firefishe> Mickster04 rather
<mickster04> Firefishe: tab complete for one thing, and what are the actual errors, avery web page or just specific ones?
<mickster04> Firefishe: ya
<megana> no sacarlson
<megana> I have windows server 2003 though
<gimpy4682> Well now, the desktop Live CD doesn't even have support to read LVM so I can't fix grub from there.  Bullshit is what it is.
<mickster04> BurnOut: sudo apt-get autoclean and autoremove?
<Firefishe> mickster04:  some pages load, and others don't
<megana> sacarlson, can I install ubuntu 64 bit server that way?
<mickster04> Firefishe: are they ssl pages that don't load?
<sacarlson> megana: I would think so but not sure you can install grub2 from a windows system
<megana> …… but sacarlson, It's going to be to the save disk
<megana> same*
<megana> so that won't work
<Firefishe> mickster04:  not really, just pages like facebook and YouTube.
<sacarlson> megana: well I was told you can boot to a ram disk so you can umount the hard disk after boot,  I've never tried it that way
<Blue1> sacarlson: / megana this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<Kevin1477> Is there a way to setup my new iPod Touch I just got today with Ubuntu? I have a Windows 7 VM, but I can't seem to get it to work. someone help please!!!!!
<mickster04> Firefishe: humm what errors? screen shot? does refresshing make a difference?
<OchoZero9> how do I make the touch screen, and pen work only for one monitor when you have an external monitor connected? When i touch the screen or hover wiht the pen it isn't where it's supposed to be (cursor) It's acting like i'm controlling both screen.
<Blue1> Kevin1477: yeah you need to set it so it's not mtp (that's for windows) let me get my mp3 player brb
<Kevin1477> I'm gonna need help. I have no idea what to do.
<megana> blue1, I just want to install ubuntu server from mac
<Firefishe> mickster04: mainly, the page takes a long time to load, and either times out, or the status bar indicates it's trying to load the openDNS search page.
<g_0_0> Kevin1477, did you install itunes?
<Blue1> megana: ahh
<megana> to PC
<Kevin1477> yes on wine, and all it does is crash wine. I tried it on both my comps
<BiPolah> Firefishe: Have you tried setting it to use other DNS servers? Or does it just keep defaulting after that?
<g_0_0> Kevin1477, and what about in your vm?
<Blue1> Kevin1477: see if you can set the device to msc mode.  then it will work on linux.  my sansa fuse has an option for that.  msc mode will make it look like a hard drive.
<jose> brasil
<Kevin1477> g_0_0: idk how to get it to like show on the VM
<Kevin1477> I have Windows 7 as the vm
<mickster04> Firefishe: ask if anyone else has those problems?
<g_0_0> Kevin1477, you need to install itunes in your windows 7 vm
<Kevin1477> Blue1: I can't do anything with it. All it shows is a charger cord with a arrow up to itunes
<Kevin1477> ok
<Firefishe> mickster04:  I haven't done that type of thing in a while, and don't really recall how to do it correctly.
<Firefishe> I don't want to mess the system up
<g_0_0> Blue1, Kevin1477 as it's a ipod touch you need to connect it with itunes first as far as I'm aware
<sacarlson> Blue1: I'm not sure why they go through all the trouble of mounting all that stuf just to install a grub mbr when all that is needed on a single line is: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<mickster04> Firefishe: i meant in the cafe:p
<shigutso> hi, I'd like to use hdparm to force a badblock fix in my flash drive... how can I effectively use this command for that? ps: the badblock command couldn't find any badblocks, but I know there is
<Riobe> Hello, I'm having a bit of install woes. I used PowerISO to burn the install image for Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit onto a disc. Trying to boot from that drive gives me 3 errors starting with "udevd-work [185]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/dmr-2, 10) failed: no such file or directory" Anyone know what might cause that?
<antonius> i can't get remote desktop to work in 10.10...its RIDICULOUS, it's working for all other users on this laptop except me. Does ANYONE have any ideas?  this is driving me INSANE
<c-unit> what can i do if i need dev/mixer can i create it or something?
<Kevin1477> g_0_0: yup you do
<c-unit> can u tell me how to
<Riobe> The next error is "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on (/filesystem.squashfs) failed on //filesystem.squashfs
<sacarlson> antonius: remote desktop I assume you are using vnc and maybe vino-server on one side?
<Riobe> Anyone?
<sacarlson> antonius: and you say everyone on this laptop works is this laptop the server or the client of the vnc session?
<bc81> Riobe: you checked the integrity of the burned image?
<andruHA1123> how do i display limits on resource usage in terminal?
<Riobe> bc81: Not 100% on how to, honestly.
<Riobe> bc81: Know where I could go to read how? Or would you mind telling me?
<bc81> !hash
<Firefishe> mickster04: no techs here to speak of, it's at a starbucks in a grocery store.
<rmd_> Are there any apps anyone can think of off the top of their head that will serve a directory of mp3s over DAAP?
<bc81> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<mickster04> Firefishe: oh, well i dunno then :/
<sacarlson> Riobe: that sounds like a media failure on  you cd I would expect
<bc81> Riobe: follow that link.  also, when you boot the disc, there is an option to test it
<antonius> sacarlson, i am trying to access this laptop from a mac on the same LAN, for each other user, it says "can be connected at 192.xxx.x.x", for me it just says "localhost"
<g_0_0> rmd_, firefly
<antonius> i've tried to uncheck the boxes, and check them again, as i read in some threads, no dice
<overclucker> is it possible to not chroot local users, and chroot virtual users at the same time with vsftpd?
<rmd_> g_0_0: Will look into it, thanks.
<g_0_0> rmd_, sudo apt-get install mt-daapd
<geoffmcc> im interested in email notifications on user sudo but i use ssmtp. anyone have any luck with this? everything i read uses mail command
<antonius> sacarlson, and yes, using vino-server (the pre-installed one?) and using several different viewer on os x
<sacarlson> antonius: I'm still missing too much as all other users that run from this mac or do they run from other systems,  you still havn't answered my original request as to what remote method are you using there are many
<Riobe> sarcarson: That would be harsh considering it's worked up to now. lol But I wouldn't rule it out.
<Firefishe> mickster04:  thank you  for your help. :-)  I appreciate it.
<Riobe> bc81: Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.
<Aikar> k so system rebooted right after i hit enter (crash sometimes deadlocks sometimes reboots), i booted into livecd so i could see the log files completely untouched after a crash, and nothing was there :/
<BurnOut> mickster04 .. just tried .. no error, no files under /etc/apache2
<bc81> Riobe: if that doesn't work, try cleaning the laser lens of your optical drive
<Aikar> ima mess with reseating hardware/check cables tomorrow
<Kevin1477> brb - lappy
<bc81> Riobe: you never know :-)
<Aikar> this same hdd gave me no problems before hw switch
<sacarlson> Riobe: well I can tell you what it is doing at that point it is trying to uncompress a 600 meg file that is on your media device,  it could also be that it has failed to find a place to put the uncompressed data
<g_0_0> Aikar could be a bad cap on MB
<Firefishe> mickster04:  just got this error:  'server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
<opdynamiks> I'm using SSHFS to mount a remote system. I can copy or edit anything via nano and command line, but using Nautilus I cannot copy over files or edit with gEdit
<Kevin147_> I'm downloading itunes now.
<Aikar> overclucker: FTP is really bad. you should look into providing SFTP and use "rssh" to lock a user down to SFTP only and no shell. combined with chrooting them to a folder too
<Riobe> bc81: True true, you never do till you try. :)
<Aikar> overclucker: then dont "SFTP Jail" trusted users, only sftp jail untrusted
<Riobe> sarcarlson: Does it need to put the uncompressed data on the hard disc?
<Riobe> sarcarlson: And would it matter that I have 2 hard drives in a RAID 1 using some nVidia drivers?'
<antonius> sacarlson, this is a known bug, i've found a work around, but ONLY my user account can't enable it properly. Method?  VNC, port 5900, using default ubuntu vnc server, vinagre? vino?
<Jasonn> hi, how di i stream videos from my server (via HTTP) to my comp (what prog should i use)
<Aikar> g_0_0: i really dont know what it is, the guy was using it right before he sold it to me and had no issues on windows
<sacarlson> Riobe: if it's a live boot I think it puts it in a ramdisk as that's what it sounds it is doing here
<Aikar> bout ready to sell it to someone else and go back to my old rig lol
<Aikar> and im beggining to worry its not disk related, cause 2 times already the LiveCD has froze up on me after it finished loading and failed to load desktop, just stuck at all 4 dots lit up, and REISUB didnt work
<ilumi> need a gui app to extract data cd to an iso
<Jasonn> does someone know what prog i can use to stream vids from my server to my kubuntu com?
<Jasonn> comp*
<Riobe> sacarlson: Ah, perhaps so. I have 8GB RAM so I wouldn't think that would be a problem unless it were defective in some way. I'll go try to verify that the image is good.
<roc_> 请问一下中文聊天室怎么进
<g_0_0> Aikar, I was talking about a bad capacitor on the motherboard, how old is the machine? A bad cap can cause unpredictable lock ups have a look over the motherboard and check if any of the caps are rounded on top. I'm not saying that's the problem but it's a possibility
<Aikar> friend said to check the seating of video card and check power cables incase any got loose a lil on him messing in it
<BiPolah> Jasonn: Have a look at uShare
<Mx0> Hi, all. If I download a theme from irssi, how do i move it to me ~/.irssi/ directory?
<sacarlson> Riobe: yes that's another posibilty that the iso image was corupted before you burned or wrote the media
<Aikar> g_0_0: not old, its a Phenom 2 quad core rig, DDR3 mem
<Mx0> from the irssi site*
<g_0_0> Aikar, ok less likely then
<roc_> 大家好请问一下中文聊天室怎么进
<coraxx> ilumi: kiso or isomaster is good for creating .iso files from data cds
<roc_> 谢谢了
<roc_> 管理员帮助一下
<Jasonn> BiPolah: is that just TO stream, im looking to stream FROM the server not to stream TO
<coraxx> roc_: this is an english only forum
<Aikar> !jp > roc_
<ubottu> roc_, please see my private message
<Aikar> did i do that right >_>
<ilumi> coraxx, thanks, kiso is for kde im guessing
<Jasonn> lol, yes
<geoffmcc> Aikar: i didnt start reading till middle of discussion but.. there have been times i couldnt boot live cd by disk and usb worked flawlessly
<megana> \There is an unresolved issue in that you cannot create a bootable USB flash drive from within Mac OS X. You must create the stick in Linux or Windows.!!!!
<coraxx> ilumi: correct ...the 'k' is always a teller ;-)
<megana> WHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYY
<Mx0> If I download a theme from the irssi website, how do I move it to my ~/.irssi/ directory :\
<Aikar> my time in final fantasy XI gave me good knowledge on telling the difference between japanese and chinese :p
<roc_> 大家好怎么进中文聊天室
<Aikar> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<sacarlson> antonius: as you failed to tell me if the other users are on different systems then they must be on this system so just copy the invisible .* files from the working user home to your broken one or just create a new user and do that operation to be safe
<roc_> 有中文的吗？
<Kevin147_> o.o
<bc81> !cn | roc_
<ubottu> roc_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rww> Aikar: shame that it's Chinese, then :<
<Jasonn> BiPolah: is that just TO stream, im looking to stream FROM the server not to stream TO
<Aikar> rww: really o.o?
<coraxx> ilumi: how ever you can always run it in gnome ...just with some of the kde-libs installed
<bc81> yep
<Aikar> thought i saw some gana/kana looking characters
<sacarlson> antonius: you can pick out the .* file that pertains to the vnc but I'm not sure witch ones they are
<megana> so can I create a mac bootable disk from a linux VM?
<ilumi> coraxx, ill try the other one, ty
<megana> err
<megana> can I make a USB bootable from a VM
<itaylor57> Mx0: http://irssi.org/documentation
<sacarlson> antonius: oh I note I have a dir in my /home/sacarlson/.vnc  so that might be the dir you should copy from the working user to the broken
<Jasonn> BiPolah: is that just TO stream, im looking to stream FROM the server not to stream TO
<coraxx> megana: yes ...with the non-free VirtualBox ...you can use USB-devices ... attach them to the VM ...and run whateever system you'd like
<Aikar> g_0_0: weird thing is, before reinstall, flash videos could reproduce the problem very quickly usually. after reinstall id been fine with em, but seems soon as i uninstalled pulseaudio i started crashing. but i also crashed before uninstalling pulseaudio before the reinstall
<megana> kewl Coraxx, I have vmware fusion though
<Aikar> so i thought maybe sound card was bad, so i removed it from system and reenabled onboard, but still crashed
<megana> I know aikar
<coraxx> megana: vmware might have that same feature, but I don't recall (so _many_ version and distributions of vmware today ;-) )
<megana> and then you put in a different harddrive and it stopped
<megana> and your friend swears by your system too
<g_0_0> Aikar, integrated sound ? if not you could try a different slot for the sound card
<Aikar> megana: this is same hdd i used on my old rig that gave me no issues, i really dont think its the hdd
<Aikar> g_0_0: yeah i switched to integrated and still crashed
<Aikar> tomorrow ima swap video card and hdd back to old system and see if it happens there
<OchoZero9> is there a way to use other computers or laptops as monitors?
<Aikar> i dont know how a desktop is going to display a picture, need a monitor for that :P
<Aikar> but yes if you unplug monitr from 1 pc and plug it to other, you can use it :P
<rdvonz> I'm having trouble with sound in Ubuntu, my soundcard is listed fine in aplay but for some reason one application will take hold of sound, stopping any other app from being able to use it.
<OchoZero9> Aikar,  you are limited to whatever the videocard can give you
<OchoZero9> i only have a vga out in my laptop and i need more screens
<OchoZero9> i found  a program for windows
<ilumi> coraxx, it doesnt look like it does what i want, i need to save a data cd to iso, this doesn't want to read it from cd
<rdvonz> OchoZero9: You won't be able to use it unless it's ported to linux or you can somehow run it through WINE
<coraxx> ilumi: try kiso ... I personally use that one more often
<OchoZero9> it's called maxvista software
<OchoZero9> rdvonz, I'm aware, but i'm looking for a solution in linux
<OchoZero9> I know i can do the inverse of what i want by having ssl servers on all computers
<asmy> Hello, is there any backup of /usr/include/? I've messed mine up.
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: I found something called quicksynergy that can make as many as 5 computers seem to be a single compute by controling they keyboard and mouse of each as if an extension of the screen of the host,  it even work between platform windows and linux
<OchoZero9> and ssh -X -lusername
<Kevin147_> g_0_0: Ok, I'm done installing iTunes. Now how do I get it to notice my iPod in VM?
<OchoZero9> i want to do the opposite
<OchoZero9> excelent, i don't have linux on all laptops
<megana> kevin you just plug it in
<Kevin147_> it is?
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: I even use it to control my virtualbox that is running on the same system to allow me to cut and paste text between them
<megana> is it connected to the vm?
<Kevin147_> nope
<Kevin147_> idk how :/
<megana> vmware?
<Kevin147_> virtualbox
<megana> dunno then :O
<Kevin147_> ughhhhhhhhhh!
<coraxx> Kevin147_: I do ...hang on
<OchoZero9> sacarlson, I want to use one app though
<OchoZero9> is that possible?
<Kevin147_> coraxx: oh ok, thanks :D
<OchoZero9> it's for electronics design
<ldiamond> I'm trying to use a ICH10R raid-1 array in Ubuntu, how can I do that? (I don't want to use software raid because I want the array to be used by windows or ubuntu)
<OchoZero9> but I'll use photoshop as an example, all your tools in one screen and your image on another
<megana> ocho, that just seems annoying
<asmy> Is there any backup of /usr/include/? I've messed mine up. (No, I don't want to reinstall ubuntu.)
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: one app with multi window or just one big screen.  it won't do a big screen but you can run like openoffice and all of them and cut and paste between them
<Riobe> bc81: Good call. Looks like it got corrupted on download or something. The MD5 doesn't match any of them.
<Riobe> bc81: I'll redownload the ISO.
<OchoZero9> hmm
<coraxx> Kevin147_: there are 2 ways ... 1)  Click on the menu under Devices -> USB Devices --> (and then your Apple usb unit)   .... 2) Before you start your virtual machine, use the USB-filter option ...make sure that you Apple Ipod is added to the filters, that would automatically attach your unit to your virtual machine.
<OchoZero9> i think you are on to something
<Kevin147_> thanks
<OchoZero9> if all screens ssh into the program
<OchoZero9> when you compile in one screen, your output screen you can refresh or reopen the file
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: who me?  I'm high on life man http://code.google.com/p/quicksynergy/
<coraxx> Kevin147_: your welcome :-)  (Note:  This feature is only available in the non-free version of VirtualBox, not the OSE-version ...secondly...you need to have permission to attach devices, in your Ubuntu group-permission managment, make sure your user has the 'VirtualBox'-priviligies)
<white_magic> i got this problem: the numeric keypad of my Acer Aspire 5741-5763 does not work AT ALL on the latest, most updated version of Ubuntu x64
<yeertai> :)
<white_magic> any ideas?
<Kevin147_> ugh..I got the OSE-version ;/
<sacarlson> I would like to setup an encrypted partition that would get it's key from an on-line Internet source so that if it was physically stolen that the on-line key could be turned off and data would be safe.  Does such a documented method exist using a luks encrypted partitions or other?
<coraxx> Kevin147_: no worries ....installing is easy .... here goes....
<Kevin147_> coraxx: k
<coraxx> Kevin147_: go to the www.virtualbox.org website ... navigate to 'Downloads' --> 'VirtualBox 4.0.4 for Linux hosts' ...
<Kevin147_> coraxx: k downloading
<coraxx> Kevin147_: scroll-down to the 'Debian-based Linux distributions'-section ..
<Kevin147_> coraxx: oh ok
<coraxx> Kevin147_: wow wow wow Kevin, slow down my friend ;-) ...you might wanna add the repository to your Ubuntu ...you you can get regular updates automatically :-)
<asmy> Hello, is there any backup of /usr/include/? I've messed mine up.
<Kevin147_> coraxx: k done
<andruHA1123> How do i do this: "•	Try to read compressed man pages without decompressing them first."??
<bisu[Shield]> I know that cronjobs are running, how do I see them ps -???
<jcollierdavis> my icewm "start" menu was pretty easy to figure out, but there's some entries not listed in .icewm/menu. How do i edit those?
<gaelfx> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Kevin147_> coraxx: alright done lol
<Kevin147_> I added it to the sources
<coraxx> Kevin147_: did you add the authorization key as well ?
<Kevin147_> yup
<Kevin147_> er
<Kevin147_> well
<Kevin147_> didn't work
<Kevin147_> oh i gotta download it..opps
<gaelfx> !enter | Kevin147_
<ubottu> Kevin147_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bc81> Riobe: sorry, was afk.  if you have a torrent client, you can load the "corrupted" iso you already have, and it will download only the parts it needs to complete the image
<terry> bisu[Shield]: ps aux
<jerry__> sup yall
<bc81> Riobe: unless of course you have super-speed internet, then it doesn't really matter (but can reduce the load on the servers)
<terry> jerry__: supper's over
<coraxx> Kevin147_: cool :-) ... when you have the authorization key install ...and updated your repository ...all you need is to remove your virtualbox-ose  (do NOT select 'completely remove', just 'remove') ...when that has been done, then install VirtualBox 4.0 :-)
<aleiex> hi, anyone knows how to ceck my architecture? on win 7?
<Kevin147_> alright thanks :P
<gaelfx> does apt-p2p work automagically, or do I have to invoke it? is there any configuration needed?
<cntb> hi did not know macbookpro 's EFI ( BIos on other old intelmachines ) was not made useer accesible - so  nomessing with grub on these machines and ubuntu only on virtualbox?
<bc81> aleiex: try ##windows
<bastidraZor> aleiex: i didn't think windows 7 had a 32bit version.. which would indicate 64bit
<cntb> aleiex go to intel site
<aleiex> bastidrazor this laptop said 32 bits os
<gaelfx> bastidraZor: they do, they run on netbooks as well
<aleiex> but i want to know if is 64 bit comptaible to instal kubuntu
<gaelfx> aleiex: is it a netbook by chance?
<thebigham> Have anyone tried jolicloud 1.1.1??? I can't seem to open firefox/opera/Google Chrome on it. The only browser that  actually opens is Chromium. Chromium wouldn't load the login page in my school wifi. No login = no internet for me =(. I know this is the wrong place to ask this. I have checked everywhere and couldn't find a solution. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
<cntb> 32 bit will still be around for some time
<aleiex> gaelfx it is a notebook
<ubuntuWantaBe> hey does anyone know why Transmission won`t come up when I try to DL ?
<aleiex> well the laptop is toshiba satellite l5xxx
<gaelfx> aleiex: http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/29381575/problem-determining-my-processor-architecture.aspx
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: what are you trying to download?
<jimenki> hello.  I was using ubunto software centre downloading a couple programs, and my system crashed, i turned it off via the power button, and now i can't install anything on software centre... "unhandled error".  Any ideas?
<ubuntuWantaBe> a movie
<myk_robinson> running ubuntu 10.10 and would love some help getting the scroll feature working on my laptop touchpad. Its a Gateway ID49C07u
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: but is it a torrent?
<ubuntuWantaBe> yes
<myk_robinson> the windows driver claims its an alsp touchpad, but ubuntu marks it as a PS2 mouse, apparently without scrollwheel :(
<ubuntuWantaBe> but transmission is not an option
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: can you see the torrent now? right-click it and select properties, then go to the tab that says "Opens With"
<ubuntuWantaBe> yes
<ubuntuWantaBe> oh ok
<aleiex> transmission i'ts ok for me
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: did that do it?
<gaelfx> aleiex: did you find the information you were looking for?
<Paddy_NI> thebigham: sorry mate but you said it yourself :-)
<geoffmcc> sending email on user login via .bashrc - dont like that user could just remove the line and i wont get emails. any alternative way without .bashrc to send email on login?
<cntb> once on virtualbox how will ubuntu10.10 install  onmacbookpro ? no hardware problems?
<aleiex> gaelfx i just downloaded everest tto check info
<ubuntuWantaBe> no I am still working on it
<aleiex> i can't install kubuntu 10.10 on satellite pro core i3
<kevincsd>  /join #rubyonrails
<aleiex> when i set acpi=off
<aleiex> i can tun with live cd
<ubuntuWantaBe> there is no properties to go to
<jimenki> hello.  I was using ubunto software centre downloading a couple programs, and my system crashed, i turned it off via the power button, and now i can't install anything on software centre... "unhandled error".  Any ideas?
<yeertai> i can`t install ubuntu 10.10 on HP Cp45
<aleiex> jimenki open synaptics
<aleiex> and check repair broken packages
<ubuntuWantaBe> ah ha found it thanks
<varsha_jk> hi, I need a little help. I installed kde-full on my Ubuntu 10.04 using Synaptic, but after that gnome shows to be uninstalled.
<ubuntuWantaBe> you guys are the best
<amin_> does any one know about NginX
<aleiex> varsha_jk
<aleiex> sudo apt-get install gnome
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: we try, thanks ;)
<varsha_jk> aleiex: does installing kde remove gnome?
<aleiex> varsha_jk
<gaelfx> varsha_jk: no, but it might make things a little difficult having both of them on the same machine
<aleiex> i will try to show you how to install 2 graphics on ubuntu 10.04
<aleiex> you can install kubuntu, xubuntu lubuntu
<aleiex> wait a second
<varsha_jk> gaelfx, aleiex: right now, I am using gnome, but in the Synaptic it shows uninstalled. #confused
<bastidraZor> aleiex: gaelfx varsha_jk kde and gnome can function perfectly well installed together.
<aleiex> well
<aleiex> first of all
<BiPolah> bastidrazor: Would that be with configuring them to not do the same things?
<aleiex> install this
<aleiex> http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Gnome+Menu+Extended+%28Debian+Package%29?content=73515
<aleiex> this is for get all gnome aplications 1 one submenu
<aleiex> when u are in kde
<aleiex> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/K+Menu+Gnome+%28Debian+Package%29?content=31031&PHPSESSID=39c71268b399effce8c57dbf8ff09e16
<aleiex> then install this
<bastidraZor> BiPolah: an example
<aleiex> for get all kde aplications in submenu when u are in gnome
<aleiex> after u installed those packages for order kde and gnome apps
<aleiex> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<aleiex> to install kde
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: and if you find this on linux let me know http://www.multi-monitors.com/SUPER_PC_Multiple_Monitor_Walls_Multi_screen_Video_Wall_s/5197.htm
<aleiex> i think if u want to install  gnome again
<aleiex> must be ubuntu-desktop
<bc81> !enter | aleiex
<ubottu> aleiex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<myk_robinson> Anyone able to help me with my new laptop touchpad scroll not functioning?
<BiPolah> Bastidrazor: If you were have panels for both GNOME and KDE, would they not conflict, or at least be redundant?
<intok> whats the best way to scan a drive for duplicate files?
<varsha_jk> aleiex: I am confused because I am using gnome right now, but still it is not installed as per the Synaptic.
<aleiex> finally if you want to remove kde an get "virgin gnome"
<aleiex> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<coraxx> myk_robinson: I'll try ...I'm assuming you recently installed Maverick ?
<aleiex> varsha_jk maybe u need to restart to watch if gnome still installed
<myk_robinson> coraxx: yes. New laptop
<varsha_jk> aleiex: ok then, I'll restart. Hope it is still there.
<coraxx> myk_robinson: did the problem occur after the main installation ...or was it after your updated the software packages ?
<myk_robinson> coraxx: in Windows, it is identified as an Alsp touchpad, but in Ubuntu, it is identified as a PS2 Generic Mouse
<varsha_jk> aleiex: I'll be right back.
<myk_robinson> coraxx: problem is present after a clean install with no updates run
<myk_robinson> I ran updates and he problem persists
<jimenki> aleiex, thanks very much.  from a horrid newb -_-
<bc81> intok: fslint (GUI) or fdupes (CLI)
<bastidraZor> BiPolah:  the panel is gnome-panel in gnome and i'm not sure in kde.. unless you have gnome-panel run in kde then you no issues. if you do have gnome-panel run in kde it would use the same configuration
<coraxx> myk_robinson: can I plz get the full vendor and model number for the laptop :-) ?
<BiPolah> Intok: Try Kleansweep
<myk_robinson> coraxx: Absolutely, thank you   It is a Gateway ID49C07u
<BiPolah> Bastidrazor: If you were to run both of them at the same time and they were in the same place, would they not appear over one another or next to each other?
<bc81> !best | intok
<ubottu> intok: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bastidraZor> BiPolah: i have not tried that but i would suspect it would try to.
<aleiex> HI, i want to install ubuntu10.10 but show some acpi error
<aleiex> i set acpi=off and check try ubuntu
<Osmodivs> iS THERE  any software in Ubuntu that lets you send text messages to a cel phone?
<aleiex> and iot works
<BiPolah> Bastidrazor: that's what I mean by conflicting then. You couldn't run them both fully side by side, you'd have to have some bits from one and other bits from the other
<aleiex> but if i install it with acpi=off its ok or not?
<BiPolah> Computor janitor is basically apt-get autoremove, right?
<terry> Osmodivs: It takes no special software to send text to a cell phone.  It's no different than sending any other email.
<varsha_jk> aleiex: hi, I am back. Gnome still intact.
<bastidraZor> BiPolah: if you're using kde why would you use gnome-panel? the bottom taskbar in kde does everything that the top bar in gnome-panel does..
<sacarlson> aleiex: I guess worst case at shutdown you will have to force the computer to turn off instead of the software turn off method
<coraxx> myk_robinson: damn...I'm having trouble finding a webpage ...but on this page is the solution ...with involves adding to lines to a terminal...and it should be fixed.  A nice guy published a fix in his PPA on launchpad
<bastidraZor> BiPolah: top and bottom panel.. for that matter
<intok> bc81 BiPolah thanks, need to remove the dupe mp3s, have some up to 4 times over after merging all the cruft from my old comps to a 1.5Tb drive....
<coraxx> myk_robinson: hang on...I'll look
<myk_robinson> coraxx: i think i may have downloaed that, a synaptics dkms?
<bc81> BiPolah: "It also suggests configuration changes that might benefit you."
<myk_robinson> haven't rebooted yet
<Osmodivs> terry: Well, I am no sending a message to a Blackberry or iPhone, I am sending it to a NOKIA 1100 - those with a green and black displays -
<punkmexic> i see some black bars in my screen resolution 1024 or 800...but not when i use 1200 my laptop is widescreen anyone can teach me to stretch the 4:3 resolution (1024x768)??
<sacarlson> aleiex: I have had systems that way that I had to halt them and wait for the system to be halted then hold the power switch to turn them off
<coraxx> myk_robinson: fra a PPA ?
<aleiex> D=
<BiPolah> Bastidrazor: I'm just saying they would conflict if you were using both, as you were saying that it's possible to use them together.
<coraxx> myk_robinson: *fra=from
<aleiex> i don't like this netbook
<IRCsome> How wold I go about setting a cron process to periodically remove the trash? What I have thus far fails to work :*/1 * * * * rm -rf /home/.local/share/Trash/*
<aleiex> i will never buy intel
<myk_robinson> coraxx: i got it from a discussion on a launchpad page, post 115 if i recall
<myk_robinson> coraxx: didn't add a ppa to synaptic though
<BiPolah> Aleiex: Please avoid fanboyism.
<bc81> intok: be sure to compare files by size and name (in case there are song with the same title/file name etc)
<varsha_jk> aleiex: gaelfx: thanks so much. I have a job interview today, and got worried this wouldn't get off my head, is something goes wrong. Thanks.
<varsha_jk> if* ^
<BiPolah> Intok: You may have some files in higher quality which you'll obviously want over the lower quality ones
<coraxx> myk_robinson: ok...caus' the fix I remember involving installing a packages with the fix.
<terry> Osmodivs: Here's how it works:  ###-###-####@tmomail.net or  ###-###-####@vtext.com or ###-###-####@mobile.mycingular.com  etc. etc. etc.
<bastidraZor> BiPolah: you can install both kde and gnome on the same box and not have issues. which enviroment you use matters.. at login you would choose kde or gnome.. then how everything runs accordingly. they would not conflict unless you tried to be weird liek you're suggesting
<Aikar> ok new info on my deadfreeze, this time it switched to the ubuntu startup screen with the 4 dots instead the split second before hard lock. any suggestions based on that?
<myk_robinson> coraxx: this may be the one, then. the file i downloaded and installed is synaptics-dkms_1.0.0_all.deb
<myk_robinson> coraxx: gonna be here a minute? I will reboot and maybe everything will magically be fine. If so, then this is officially the best laptop I have owned.
<BiPolah> Aikar: It froze with the loading dots up? What have you changed since last time?
<coraxx> myk_robinson: are you sure your touchpad model is a 'synaptics' ?
<coraxx> myk_robinson: ok then ... I'll cross my fingers :-)
<myk_robinson> coraxx: its an ALPS, but all documentation regarding ALPS that I have found also says that a synaptics driver works for many
<terry> bastidraZor: I wouldn't be so sure.
<OchoZero9> sacarlson, that's pretty sick
<Osmodivs> terry, Well, it's because I downloaded SIM-IM from synaptic, and there is this SMS option where you have to set up the port for conection, but there is no way to change the blank empty Port box
<cntb> created and started ubuntu 10.10 VM from newest VirtualBox have only fully working pendrive installbut am offered only the DVD drive how to work this around
<bastidraZor> terry: why would you use gnome-panel when the taskbar in kde does it all?
<myk_robinson> coraxx: I'm open to suggestions. I have been googling for an hour, and there are so many varied responses. Didnt just want to blindly try everything I read, especially when many fixes refer to files that no longer exists since xorg.conf was done away with
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: is sick a good thing?
<OchoZero9> yes
<terry> bastidraZor: I don't know
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: oh maybe slick
<coraxx> myk_robinson: I looking at a video, where I know the speaker will refer to this fix ...hang on
<myk_robinson> coraxx: be right back.
<myk_robinson> coraxx: in that case i will stay put
<bastidraZor> terry: which i guess explains why you aren't sure.
<OchoZero9> a lot of overpriced things here
<Osmodivs> 809: Are you talking about Apple?
<IRCsome> How wold I go about setting a cron process to periodically remove the trash?
<terry> Osmodivs: I have not idea about SIM-IM. Is it in the repos?
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: well I would think you could combine multi X11 servers together into a single host proxy that would direct them all to display something like this
<OchoZero9> http://www.multi-monitors.com/product_p/ivu9.htm a 400$ computer can do this
<Osmodivs> terry: Yes
<OchoZero9> Osmodivs, no but apple is overpriced too
<OchoZero9> ipod4g would be the onlything they priced right
<terry> Osmodivs: Why would you need it in the first place, (is what I do not understand).
<Osmodivs> terry: well, it would be just easier to send SMS thru my PC than a cel phone
<bc81> IRCsome: youcan use grsync, add "rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/expunged/* ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* ~.local/share/Trash/info/*"  or simply "~.local/share/Trash/*"
<OchoZero9> sacarlson, in theory one cheap video card can do this
<Osmodivs> terry, That way I do nto take my hands out of the keyboard
<terry> Osmodivs: Did you not read what I just told you?
<OchoZero9> since it is not 9 times 1080p but 1080p divided by 9
<bc81> IRCsome: last command, correction : "~/.local/share/Trash/"  (forgot the slash)
<OchoZero9> nevermind, i read wrong
<OchoZero9> you'd need 5 video cards
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: well I have all these old computers and monitors around here it would be cool If I could combine them to be something usefull for free not $400
<terry> Osmodivs: What mail client do you use?  Or do you use one?  If not, what web-based mail server do you use?
<OchoZero9> that $400 you already spent
<OchoZero9> your computer(s)
<Osmodivs> terry: I dont want to send e-mails, i want to send text messages (SMS) to a cel phone
<terry> Osmodivs: Surely what ever you  use has contacts or addressbook capability.  Right?
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: ya but now they collect dust
<bc81> IRCsome: sorry again, not grsync..i was speaking in another channel about that :S
 * bc81 needs some sleepy time
<OchoZero9> i want to do this on the cheap
<coraxx> myk_robinson: sorry ..could see the rep. on the ...reboot see what happens ...hope for an update....or search some more on google....I guess that my only sorry advice for now
<IRCsome> bc81: Yeah, I was question why I'd need gsync :|
<terry> Osmodivs: It takes no special software to send text to a cell phone.  It's no different than sending any other email.
<OchoZero9> 1080p 21.5 screens are about 120$
<coraxx> myk_robinson: *could = couldn't
<Osmodivs> terry, Well, some of those old NOKIA 1100... well, i'll try sending one from Hotmail
<terry> Osmodivs: SMS is no different than email.  (Is there any other way to say it?)
<myk_robinson> coraxx: hey, i just appreciate someone talking with me sometimes. I will reboot and report back shortly
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: I already have two monitors on my desk and use what I showed you,  I would also like to try make them combined as in this case
<coraxx> myk_robinson: ok ...let me know if it gets fixed :-)
<Ares> Hi, how do you remove the password complexity requirements?
<BiPolah> Ares: On what?
<Ares> BiPolah: for the logon password for passwd
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: I will find a software solution
<OchoZero9> that's why i said those items are overpriced
<coi> anyone see anything useful with using full disk encryption + home encryption ?
<OchoZero9> software is easy to write, and exists
<IvanBliminse> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my old hp laptop and have a couple quick questions... anyone able to help?
<gaelfx> does apt-p2p work automagically, or do I need to invoke it? does it require configuration?
<terry> Osmodivs: Only difference is that some phones may only accept messages that are less than 128 characters. (I think it's 128, not totally sure, it's been a while, because now days, most phones will recieve much longer, or pretty much anything you want to send, even multi-media.)
<BiPolah> Ares: Look in/etc/pam.d/common-password
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: yes...shoot :-)
<BiPolah> Ares: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<bc81> coi: more data security.  eg. if your computer is stolen, theif will not steal your informations
<BiPolah> Terry: Perhaps your mean 160? That's the standard limit for SMS messages
<gaelfx> coi: can you actually do that? I'm not sure there would be much point anyways, FDE should encrypt your folder too
<coi> gaelfx, its in the installer options
<Ares> BiPolah: Yeah I was looking at that, how do I remove the requirements altogether? I tried adding max=4 but that didn't work
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: thanks so much. when I installed it from a CD, after install and it restarted it gave me a bunch of grub errors.. then ejected CD.. booted fine after restarting there.  My only problem now is when I start, instead of getting the loading screen (with the dots) it is just a black screen with a flashing cursur.. whats wrong?
<gaelfx> coi: interesting, good to know. I suppose it's great if you're paranoid
<BiPolah> Ares: Perhaps set min to 0?
<IRCsome> bc81: My crontab still doesn't work
<terry> BiPolah: Ok, maybe it IS 160.  Like I say, I don't remember for sure.  But early on, there was a limit and if you sent more than that limit, some phones just would not receive it.  And if it wasn't straight text, or contained graphics, etc.
<coi> gaelfx, i guess FDE will protect your non booted system, but once booted, /home enc will protect your /home
<coi> make sense?
<gaelfx> yeah, that makes sense
<gaelfx> I suppose I'm starting to see how it might be useful :P
<bc81> IRCsome: sorry, i can[t help you with it.  you might want to try "Scheduled tasks" in the software center
<coi> :)
<OchoZero9> sacarlson, so 3240p  64 inches is $1080
<myk_robinson> coraxx: no luck.
<IRCsome> bc81: Yeah, that's what I've been using, but no luck there either. Thanks anyway!
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: if it does boot after a short while then nothing is wrong ... that 'splash' screen takes a while to appear, depending on how fast the kernel loads.  On older and slower machines it may take some time for all the hardware devices to respond...so a cursor appears in the top right corner, as the machines is still running in 'text-mode'
<bc81> IRCsome: the command won't empty your trash, or?
<Ares> BiPolah: Didn't help
<coraxx> myk_robinson: damn .... not all machines 'agrees' with the optimistic updates in the new kernel for Maverick.
<Ares> I hope I don't need a restart xD
<BiPolah> OchoZero9: 3240p? What? Most things only support output up to 1080p, except for some high-end video cards which can 2560x1600 or something like that but which isn't really used by many things
<BiPolah> Ares: Can't help you with it then, sorry.
<myk_robinson> coraxx: really bothersome, simple scroll is a basic feature. I love ubuntu but this is ridiculous :(
<Ares> BiPolah: Thanks anyway
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: that is what I assumed.. it eventually does load, and sometimes i do get the splash screen. Next ? if you don't mind.  I had ubuntu 8.04 and remember having to install flash and java after installing OS...
<OchoZero9> BiPolah, I know.
<sacarlson> coi: you don't need both installed if you already have full disk encryption don't encrypt home also then you have encrypt in encrypt it will slow your file access down
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: is there a standard, heres all the regular stuff you'll need to install after loading 10.04 list you can point me too..
<coraxx> myk_robinson: their might be an update under way ... if its any help, the Natty Narwhale is gonna come out soon :-)
<coi> sacarlson,  "i guess FDE will protect your non booted system, but once booted, /home enc will protect your /home"
<myk_robinson> coraxx: perhaps I'll try a live version of it and see what's what
<OchoZero9> but it would bring 1080p to myopic people not wearing glasses at the time
<tyler__> So, I have a couple of questions about licensing.
<OchoZero9> every 9 pixel will represent 1
<OchoZero9> less color bleeding and everything
<sacarlson> coi: once your loged in your /home is also accesable,  I guess if more than one person used the system maybe there would be a use to dual encrypt?
<tyler__> I work for a large electronics recycling corporation and I'm wondering if Ubuntu could be pre-installed on refurbished computers and be re-sold on Ebay in a legal fashion.
<OchoZero9> sacarlson, you nkow what's another idea? having a tablet, ipad or similar
<OchoZero9> to control the screens
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: there is a whole package called ubuntu-restricted-extras , where all that stuff is included  (however I personally remove the openjdk packages afterwards and the iced-plugin....and the install the sun-java6-plugin instead)
<b0tz> Hi, I am wondering if anyone can tell me if ubuntu
<coi> sacarlson, that is true for personal systems
<sacarlson> OchoZero9: how would that combine them?
<b0tz> Hi, I am wondering if anyone can tell me if ubuntu\ubu based system (linux mint) can use the dell st2220t monitor for single or multi touch, here is the product page http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=320-1819&baynote_bnrank=3&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch
<BiPolah> b0tz: Ubuntu certainly can [blank]. It's rather good at it.
<techMiles> I am trying to run an upgrade to 10.10 via the update manager, but it gives me an error during the 'calculating the changes' stage.
<BiPolah> techMiles: try doing it through terminal? sudo apt-get upgrade
<OchoZero9> tablets are costly,
<b0tz> my bad BiPolah.
<techMiles> BiPolah, tried. :/
<terrapin>  iced-plugin crashes firefox 3.6.14 +
<techMiles> trying to go from 10.04 -> 10.10
<OchoZero9> i'ts just a great idea  to control these setups
<terrapin> to firefox 4+
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: Does openjdk and iced-plugin come with ubuntu restriced?  next ? .. i have a usb mouse plugged in, and it works fine, but if i use my touchpad (laptop), it no longer recognizes the usb mouse... anyway to fix this?
<BiPolah> techMiles: Isn't that sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<OchoZero9> an ipad is like 500 bucks
<b0tz> Any ideas?
<techMiles> BiPolah, yes, and I tried that. It upgraded the images
<OchoZero9> that's the price of 4 monitors lol
<Boatingbum23> Hi, is there a way to sync two ubuntu computers so that they have the same programs and settings and such? essentially have two copies of the same computer?
<gaelfx> what's a decent wireless n router with usb port?
<techMiles> but not the packages or the package sources.
<sacarlson> coi: seems a bit over kill to do a full disk encryption but I guess on a bussness server that kept databases with credit card info outside the /home dir there would be a need for it.  otherwise for personal use seem just the /home encrypt would be enuf
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: yes those to are automatically installed when selecting the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ...just de-install them and you'll be ok.
<BiPolah> IvanBliminse: Yes. It comes with Adobe flash, mp3 support, avi support, mpeg support, MS TTF support, .rar support, Java (OpenJRE) and IcedTea, among a few other things
<terrapin> i successfully installed maverick to a USB >:)
<BiPolah> IvanBliminse: If you install via Ubuntu Software Centre you could select which parts to install and which to leave out
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: you might wanna updateif you haven't already done so ...and then see if the problem persist
<terrapin> i recommend removing IcedTea it will crash Firefox
<b0tz> can anyone can tell me if ubuntu\ubu based system (linux mint) can use the dell st2220t monitor for single or multi touch, wether with unity or regular gnome - here is the product page http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=320-1819&baynote_bnrank=3&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: xchat was the first thing i did once i updated lol.. so i haven't done anything.. how do i updateif?
<sacarlson> coi: I am presently working on a project to encrypt systems with online keys so the user won't even notice until it gets stolen then they can shut it down
<BiPolah> Terrapin: I'm using IcedTea with Firefox (3.6.10) and I'm yet to crash
<Gartral> HELP I blasted gnome and now i can't connect too wifi too recover, need terminal wifi commands.. I can get the card up but it won't associate.
<coi> sacarlson, very cool. notice any performance hits?
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: use the update-manager in the System --> Administration --> Update manager menu
<BiPolah> IvanBliminse: Or: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<OchoZero9> sacarlson, my computers has similar features i'm not too informed on the subject though.. Intel Management tools or security
<sacarlson> coi: I'm running in a virtualbox and seems to run ok not much diffence but haven't done much testing on speed
<terrapin> BiPolah, weird, Firefox crashes 3.6* to 4.0* with iced installed
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: oh.. i already did that.. no new updates found...any other ideas?
<terrapin> here
<coi> sacarlson, FDE?
<terrapin> i just used Sun Java plug iin
<sacarlson> coi: I have a version that is fde but the first online test will be just single partitions
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: if you've pushed the "Check" button first ...and no updates are presented...then you are all up-to-date :-) ...I just wanted to make sure that you were.
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: yes, i had a mess of updates to install since i used an ISO that i made a couple months ago
<IvanBliminse> coraxx: thanks so much for your help
<coraxx> IvanBliminse: yw
<sacarlson> coi: it uses the same tools as fde that is luks
<techMiles> hurrah. got it. was an error with something noted in the troubleshooting section of the upgrade page for maverick.
<jeyanthan> how to hide the side bar in Unity when it is out of focus?
<techMiles> huzzah.
<Boatingbum23> Hi, is there a way to sync two ubuntu computers so that they have the same programs and settings and such? essentially have two copies of the same computer?
<coraxx> Boatingbum23: several ways ... It depends on what is essential to you ... a good first choice for just regular thing is Ubuntu One ...
<OchoZero9> Boatingbum23, i don't know of one of the ways, but it sounds like a too many ways to skin a cat question
<Boatingbum23> ubuntu one is just for files such as music or movies isnt it?
<coraxx> Boatingbum23: ... is a service from Ubuntu, where you can sync files, contacts, bookmarks etc. with an online service ...and every Ubuntu installed PC you have can be attached to this online account and thereby syncing them, so the are all up-to-date with your info.
<OchoZero9> by the way if you decide to use SSD in the future
<nit-wit> clone one
<OchoZero9> you may not want to clone your OSes daily
<BiPolah> Boatingbum23: It automatically syncs files between connected computers and the online storage, you could use it to store and synchronise sets of files that make up programs
<Blue1> coraxx: sorta like dropbox then?
<BiPolah> OchoZero: Degradation problem? Isn't that mostly solved now?
<coraxx> Blue1: yes...actually very much like dropbox ...only free...and more convinient for Ubuntu users :-)
<Blue1> coraxx: drop box is free
<wyrdsmith> if I may, quick question: which ndiswrapper-utils version should run with maverick? 1.8 or 1.9? using a trendnet pcmcia card
<BiPolah> Coraxx, Blue1, Boatingbum23: It's only free up to 2GB. You can bump it up to 20GB storage for around $3-4 I thin
<Blue1> BiPolah: yeah 2G is plenty for me
<OchoZero9> BiPolah, I don't know if it's solved, and I want to buy an SSD and i'm not concered wth that problem. but when you syncing 20+gb daily then you may need to worry
<Boatingbum23> thats what i thought it was, i already have drop box, but i mean such that it would sync my email adresses and rss subscriptions without having to enter them all manually, granted i want it for mor than that but thats a good example
<MarkS> Hey anyone here help me with Ubuntu and installing mySQL. intermid skill at it and tried everything I can think?
<coraxx> Blue1: is the dropbox storage space free ?
<Blue1> coraxx: yes up to 2G
<OchoZero9> boatingbum google docs
<MarkS> Anyone please if you know enough about MySQL and Ubuntu.. really need to know how to completely remove it
<OchoZero9> microsoft skydrive
<OchoZero9> everynote
<Shouko> `aptitude uninstall [packagename]` MarkS
<Boatingbum23> how will google docs help me?
<Shouko> i forget the exact package name of mysql though
<Blue1> MarkS: what Shouko waid
<Blue1> said
<Shouko> aptitude is miles better than Synaptic/apt-get at uninstalling
<OchoZero9> Boatingbum23, cloud storage
<coraxx> Blue1: so the only advanced now is...Ubuntu One is part of ubuntu already ...and the software is based on OpenSource <-- I think is important if you wanna move your storage somewhere else.
<MarkS> I will give it ago I have tried purge remove etc etc and all fails :P
<brandonjames> okay can someone help me figure out why dvd's wont load, or play in movie player?
<coraxx> Blue1: *advantages
<MarkS> Ill give it ago and see... :)
<Boatingbum23> alright thanks everyone
<Blue1> coraxx: dropbox works on windows, mac, and linux, what's left?
<Shouko> Blue1, Hurd
<Shouko> Just kidding. I think FreeBSD should get a dropbox port though
<Shouko> FreeBSD has a lot of users too
<coraxx> Blue1: I heard that there is gonna be (if not already) a Windows version of Ubuntu One
<g_0_0> brandonjames, have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cntb> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Blue1> Shouko: isn't bsd a *nix variant?
<brandonjames> not quite sure, how do i
<Shouko> Yes but linux programs aren't *inherently* compatible
<cntb> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Blue1> Shouko: we should readlly take this offline, or is pm ok?
<Shouko> PM is okay i guess
<g_0_0> brandonjames, ctrl alt t  then in the terminal type - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shouko> I don't know much else about freebsd though
<cntb> is there a torrent for netbook or is it the same as desktop?
<Blue1> cntb: the netboox remix (10.10) will install the new unity interface.  not the same as desktop.
<eoss> hello, i just mounted a bin file in furius mount and inside there should be videos, but it converted everything to a WMV, whaty am i doing wrong?
<JoeMofknDot2> hi I was told toshiba laptops have trouble running ubuntu is that true
<cntb> thks Blue1 not sure what is meant by new unity interface
<OchoZero9> JoeMofknDot2, that's untrue
<Blue1> cntb: let me fine my review brb
<g_0_0> eoss a wmv is a video, can you give more info?
<cntb> in the meantime torrent downloading netbook  will it work on virtualbox on Macbookpro?
<Blue1> cntb: http://pkill-9.com/?p=427
<cntb> k Blue1
<cntb> 10x Blue1 looking
<JoeMofknDot2> ok I'll give it a go then I just wanted to know
<nicolaus> can someone teach me how to use telnet please
<Blue1> nicolaus: do you have the telent client installed?
<nicolaus> yes
<Blue1> nicolaus: generally telnet <telnetaddressgoeshere>
<OchoZero9> np JoeMofknDot2
<sacarlson> nicolaus: leson #1  read man telnet
<carrot> hi guys, i'm trying to make a file and it fails on missing gtk/gtk.h --> what is the package for lib gtk dev? I can't seem to find one in apt-cache search
<Shouko> carrot, probably something like libgtk-dev
<eoss> g_0_0, ok let me test something then
<Shouko> do `aptitude search libgtk`
<nicolaus> how do i open telnet on linux
<nicolaus> where do i find it after its installed
<Blue1> nicolaus: which telnet
<nicolaus> im not sure
<nicolaus> i did
<nicolaus> sudo apr-get install telnetd
<cntb> Blue1 thank you very much  for that review ! did not have time to investigate and your review is a real timesaver
<carrot> Shouko: i'm doing apt-cache search libgtk and i don't see anything, do not have aptitude but i doubt that would make a difference?
<eoss> g_0_0, ok now its telling me this: The requested plugins are:
<eoss> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<g_0_0> nicolaus, you installed a telnet server ? did you want a client?
<Shouko> Hm
<Blue1> cntb: i didn't care for it, but if you like the ipad thing, it woujld be great I guess.
<brandonjames> i just installed ubuntu restricted extras and tried playing a dvd in movie player but got an error that says "could not read from resource"? help?
<g_0_0> eoss,  have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras  ?
<nicolaus> im not sure if i install the server or the client
<eoss> g_0_0, i doubt i have
<nicolaus> i installed something tho
<Shouko> carrot, `apt-cache search libgtk | grep "\-dev"` have you tried something like that
<g_0_0> eoss, in terminal type - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sacarlson> nicolaus: well maybe we should go back to why do you need telnet?   we now normaly use ssh to remote into systems now for more security
<cntb> IMHO ubuntu guys have practical decisions and that one keeps a small netbook performing and more fool proof . evidently not for people like you that know well and need freedom blue1
<nicolaus> yes thats what i want it for
<g_0_0> brandonjames, have you tried another movie player, vlc for example
<carrot> Shouko: i really do not see anything remotely like libgtk-dev except for libgtk2.0-dev (i am on xubuntu but that shouldn't change anything)?
<nicolaus> to help protect my home network
<brandonjames> hold on
<Blue1> cntb: my netbook works great with the desktop edition.
<Shouko> libgtk2.0-dev is what you want
<carrot> Shouko: my make still fails, however
<Shouko> what are you building
<carrot> it says: gui.c:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<g_0_0> nicolaus, use ssh
<carrot> i'm building some random source code i found for a race for the galaxy clone (board game)
<cntb> I am more than sure . because you wont do stupid things that other will do and cause the netbook to get stuck
<nicolaus> whats ssh?
<g_0_0> !ssh | nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<eoss> g_0_0, lot of magic happening right now
<sacarlson> nicolaus: opening a telnet server is the oposite of adding security to your system.  it transmits passwords in plain text
<Shouko> nicolaus, Secure SHell. you use it to run terminal commands remotely
<nicolaus> ok
<g_0_0> eoss,  have you got it working?
<cntb> that would be all . last saying is that ipad behavior is a time saver for simple tasks and simple users
<nicolaus> i was thinking of using telnet to remotely connect to computers on MY HOME NETWORK just to see whats going on on each computer
<carrot> Shouko: i am compiling this: http://keldon.net/rftg/
<g_0_0> nicolaus, telnet bad idea, use ssh
<eoss> g_0_0, downloaded fine, still same error
<nicolaus> ok
<nicolaus> how i uninstall it
<brandonjames> g_0_0: doesn't work in vlc either
<eoss> g_0_0,  The requested plugins are:
<eoss> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<nicolaus> how i uninstall telnet
<sacarlson> nicolaus: I use ssh for that and even bring up vnc with ssh to turn on cams that I can view or start sound recorders or skype to hear what's happening
<nicolaus> oh dam can u teach me plz
<OchoZero9> nicolaus, easy there
<OchoZero9> start w/ basics
<nicolaus> how can i uninstall telnet from my computer
<nicolaus> yeh im willing the learn who wants to teach me
<bgilb> anyone ever dealt with youtube videos lagging and stuttering?
<carrot> Shouko: i solved my own problem with make clean;./configure;make
<carrot> Shouko: i needed to ./configure again
<Shouko> nice
<OchoZero9> google
<OchoZero9> ssh tutorials
<nicolaus> k
<OchoZero9> also open ssh
<OchoZero9> openssh*
<bgilb> anyone have any ideas what i can try after i've exhausted all of google's suggestions?
<g_0_0> eoss, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Boatingbum23> eoss try adding the medibunut repository and getting those packages.
<Boatingbum23> http://medibuntu.org/index.php
<eoss> ok i will try
<bgilb> is there a channel for ubuntu related performance problems?
<brandonjames> g_0_0: doesn't work in vlc either
<_skpl> oi
<_skpl> whatup?
<gaelfx> bgilb: are you using the adobe flash plugin?
<bgilb> yessir
<sacarlson> bgilb: normaly for me that's my ISP or the server that it uses at the end point not providing the needed bandwidth.  try increase the buffer size in the flash player
<bgilb> version 10.0
<gaelfx> what he said
<bgilb> i've also noticed i've had performance problems with firefox when the page has lots of things it starts lagging when scrolling
<gaelfx> bgilb: you know the current version is 10.2 I believe
<gaelfx> bgilb: how much physical ram do you have?
<bgilb> my system specs : phenom x4 2.3, 2gb ram, nvidia GTX 260
<eoss> Boatingbum23, the 2nd command on the first link u gave me does not work, it returns this E: Unable to locate package apport-hooks-medibunt
<gaelfx> bgilb: is only ff open, or do you have other things running as well?
<bgilb> and i have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed; the ones ubuntu offers
<eoss> Boatingbum23, then i did sudo apt-get upgrade and got this: E: Unable to locate package apport-hooks-medibuntsudo
<eoss> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
<eoss> E: Unable to locate package upgrade
<eoss> well thats wrong
<gaelfx> bgilb: next time it happens, open up system monitor and check the resources tab, it might give you an idea of why your system seems to be slow, you can also check processes tab to figure out who's eating up resources
<gaelfx> eoss: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<eoss> how do i download whats in the newly added repos gaelfx
<gaelfx> eoss: it sounds like you entered sudo apt-get apt-get upgrade
<eoss> i did it was wrong
<gaelfx> eoss sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<eoss> k
<gaelfx> eoss: wait, do you only want to download them and not install them?
<bgilb> sorry my internet bleeped
<bgilb> i have 2gb of physical ram
<eoss> no i wanted to install em, why else would i download em
<bgilb> ram usage sits around 500mb usually
<gaelfx> eoss: lol, right, right, then do what I said
<Boatingbum23> i think eoss that the first command does everything, the second command just adds it to the sotware center, do sudo apt-get update and then try your video again
<bgilb> woops sorry it is flash 10.2
<gaelfx> Boatingbum23: no, update only checks which packages are available
<gaelfx> Boatingbum23: upgrade will then install them
<Boatingbum23> whats the difference between update and upgrade?
<Boatingbum23> gotcha
<eoss> Boatingbum23, yep i did all of it and still same old error video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<Boatingbum23> hmm.
<eoss> how about a good old fashioned reboot?
<Boatingbum23> couldnt hurt
<gaelfx> eoss: what is it you're trying to do?
<eoss> play wmv files
<gaelfx> er, trying to fix
<gaelfx> eoss: using which program?
<eoss> mplayer
<eoss> also it not working in vlc either
<Boatingbum23> that should be under restricted extras as stated before but i had the same problem, installed the medibuntu packages and was fine
<gaelfx> eoss: did you try installing vlc? although, I'll tell you now, if they are protected, then it's a no go
<eoss> yes i have vlc it threw an error which claimed was unfixable
<gaelfx> eoss: then my guess is that there is either something wrong with the wmv or it's protected
<eoss> cant be, i had windows 7 and they played fine
<gaelfx> eoss: have you tried downloading a different wmv to play it?
<eoss> the audio of the files are coming out fine
<eoss> it wont play the vid
<eoss> i didnt try different wmv player
<gaelfx> just quickie google wmv and download the first thing that looks reasonably safe
<eoss> this is the vlc error No suitable decoder module:
<eoss> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<gaelfx> hang on, I'm testing it on my machine
<Diamondcite> eoss: Consider installing mplayer and the win32codecs
<eoss> i have mplayer, its giving me an error also
<gaelfx> Diamondcite: he's got mplayer already
<Diamondcite> How about the win32codec pack from the site?
<eoss> i just downloaded codec i dont know they were the win32 ones
<sacarlson> eoss: ya if all fails win32codecs http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html
<abhilashm86> which is best software to record desktop in ubuntu, i tried recordmydesktop, but there is lot of flickr after recordiing and encoding.
<eoss> i just did the mediabuntu codecs already =/
<ylmfos> ?
<abhilashm86> i want to record my desktop in hd quality, no flickering should be there:)
<Diamondcite> eoss: This is different. Please read that page.
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: I think you might want to turn compiz off when you record
<gaelfx> eoss: try this wmv, plays fine on my computer: http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/612126/
<Diamondcite> eoss: Err my mistake?
<abhilashm86> sacarlson: No even when browser or window change, flickr happens
<eoss> also i have amd64
<gaelfx> eoss: me too
<mailinator> hello everyone
<mailinator> help
<mailinator> ?
<eoss> what is that video some trojan?
<satya> hello
<abhilashm86> sacarlson: which software do you use.
<satya> i configured ldap and samba for user authentication. what are the steps to be taken to link up windows 7 machine to acces the ldap server
<gaelfx> eoss: MSSec didn't throw anything from it, so it should be fine
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: I use the same as you
<satya> i mean user authentication from ldap server in windows 7
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: but maybe with the added gui interface
<Diamondcite> eoss: If you have amd64.. did you install w64codecs?
<eoss> yes i think i just did
<eoss> sudo apt-get install w64codecs libdvdcss2
<abhilashm86> sacarlson: don't you get flickering? can you tell frame rate you use....
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: it could be a video driver thing,  I have the propriatary nvidia drivers running
<g_0_0> eoss have you tried renaming the file with an asf extension instead of wmv ?
<bgilb> would switching to 64bit ubuntu help with performance at all?
<eoss> no i have not
<g_0_0> eoss, might be worth a go just to see
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: I think I slowed it to like 15 frames/sec to save mem and disk space and sure I guess there would be some flicker but good enuf
<Diamondcite> g_0_0: Mplayer the command line version shouldn't care about extension.
<gaelfx> eoss: that wmv I downloaded played in every media player I have
<abhilashm86> sacarlson: Even i have video nvidia drivers enabled in Additional drivers in system->admin..
<eoss> Sorry, could not rename "ccent01.wmv" to "ccent01.asf": Error renaming file: Function not implemented
<gaelfx> eoss: did you check the permissions on the file?
<g_0_0> eoss, ???? how did you try and rename it?
<eoss> i did it from the GUI i clicked rename
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: bigest problem I have is the sound get's out of sync with the video, but i live with it
<amh345> i've tried a million and one things. but i still can't get my wireless to functioning right.  i can  connect to the network. i see my machine on the router and i can see other machines from ubuntu in networking... but everything is sporatic.
<IsmAvatar> What does it mean when a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 tends to freeze after about 30 seconds of operation?
<g_0_0> eoss, close the file if it's already open, then in terminal type - sudo mv ccent01.wmv ccent01.asf
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: my work around for that was make many short training video instead of long ones
<g_0_0> eoss, then try again, what player are you using ?
<eoss> can i do that if its inside an ISO
<eoss> im testing on mplayer and vlc
<Madpilot> IsmAvatar, I'd tend to suspect hardware issues. Or try a reinstall and see.
<kshama> can any one tell me about cross compilation of arm
<abhilashm86> sacarlson: ok fine, i found a software recordit, i'll try else compromise with it, thanks mate!!
<gaelfx> eoss: if it's in an iso, you can't change it, copy it to your hard drive
<IsmAvatar> Madpilot: I was thinking reinstall as well. It has been working for about a year before my hard drive took a dump. Also, it's dual boot WinXP, and WinXP works fine.
<eoss> renamed. still nothing
<sacarlson> abhilashm86: I used gtk-recordmydesktop
<gaelfx> eoss: right click and select properties, then go to the audio/video tab
<eoss> k
<gaelfx> eoss: and tell us what codec it says
<eoss> ASF video (video/x-ms-asf)
<Madpilot> IsmAvatar, try the reinstall, esp. if it's not happening while running XP.
<djindy> is there a way to do a complete (or mostly complete) reinstall of ubuntu from the terminal?
<IsmAvatar> Madpilot: thanks
<Madpilot> IsmAvatar, try the livecd as well, see if it happens there.
<eoss> there isnt a video tab
<eoss> only an audio tab
<eoss> and again heres the error i get in mplayer
<eoss> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<amh345> nuthin, eh?
<IsmAvatar> Madpilot: been having problems with the CD drive, so I've been doing it from USB.
<sacarlson> djindy: the alternate cd install uses no gui is that what you want?
<IsmAvatar> course, might just be some bad Cds
<Madpilot> IsmAvatar, liveUSB/liveCD, whatever works. I never have a usb key empty to go that route. :)
<gaelfx> eoss: the audio and video tab should be the same tab, so that's kinda weird. do you know how the wmv was made?
<eoss> it was originally a bin and a cue file
<eoss> i iso'd the bin
<djindy> sacarison: what I mean is, rather than having to boot to a cd or usb, can I reinstall ubuntu from within a current ubuntu install?
<gaelfx> eoss: did you try opening the iso with vlc?
<eoss> yes, MSS2 error
<eoss> errr not the iso itself
<IsmAvatar> Madpilot: me neither, but ever since I discovered that you can add files on after creating the image...
<gaelfx> eoss: give that a go then
<eoss> VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf".
<eoss> theres more than just video and audio in the iso
<eoss> bunch of stuff
<eoss> i miss windows 7 =[
<gaelfx> eoss: well, I'm stumped. did you try #vlc or #mplayer for help?
<eoss> no i didnt
<g_0_0> eoss, have you already played this particular file in windows 7?
<gaelfx> it's probably worth a shot, though I know those places are sometimes cricketheaven
<sacarlson> djindy: yes you can install from hard disk by adding a grub2 entry and point to an iso file to install
<eoss> yep g_0_0
<g_0_0> eoss, DRM ??
<djindy> sacarison: I see, thank you.
<gaelfx> sacarlson: that sounds fun :D
<eoss> g_0_0, it worked fine in win7 wpuld DRM just affect linux?
<bgilb> uhg there are no solutions anywhere on google
<ylmfos> 晕，都是英文。。
<gaelfx> eoss: anything without official microsoft software is affected by microsoft drm
<sacarlson> djindy: example add an entry in grub2 40custom file with the ubuntu seen in this link and put the iso file in the correct location http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<gaelfx> !zh | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<gaelfx> ylmfos: 如果你单，请你去 #ubuntu-cn
<sacarlson> djindy: it installs 10 times faster from hard disk also
<djindy> sacarison: ah, that would be nice.
<gaelfx> *如果你打中文
<eoss> gaelfx, its not microsoft file
<bgilb> is there some kind of ubuntu performance tester i could run?
<joeoshawa> when i play a movie subtitles are automatically on is there a way to set it so when i start a movie they are off
<sacarlson> djindy: just add the entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<gaelfx> eoss: how do you figure that?
<bgilb> :(
<sacarlson> djindy: and after modified 40_custom  file: sudo update-grub   and reboot hold shift select your 40_custom boot and start the install
<g_0_0> eoss, have you tried playing this file with mplayer from the terminal?
<eoss> g_0_0, no
<eoss> playing just the audio
<eoss> says Video: no video
<eoss> bunch of errors
<g_0_0> eoss can you pastebin the errors
<jaysern> i tried updating java-6-sun and it's stuck, and I can't control-C out of it: Installing new version of config file /etc/java-6-sun/security/java.policy ...
<bgilb> is it possible pulseaudio is causing my performance problems?
<bazhang_> bgilb, please elaborate
<grml> i have a wifi pcmcia nic AR2413 802.11bg NIC. ubuntu shows it's disable. how do i enable it?
<bgilb> i noticed it has high memory usage 100mb~
<bazhang_> bgilb, what is it
<eoss> g_0_0, http://pastebin.com/d0E9pCf5
<bgilb> what is pulseaudio?
<bazhang_> bgilb, no, "it" has high memory usage <----- what is IT
<gaelfx> eoss: if this file is really important to you, then you might try installing Wine and the WMP inside that
<bgilb> pulseaudio uses around 100mb of memory
<bazhang_> bgilb, please describe what your exact problem is
<bgilb> flash stuttering, random short freezes in firefox, choppy scrolling on certain websites in firefox
<amit> how to delete an extended partition s i want to make it as primary?
<eoss> gaelfx, im redownloading the files from another source
<eoss> gaelfx, still iso's tho
<jaysern> does anyone have trouble with the system appearing to be hung while updating java ? (lucid lynx lts)
<bazhang_> bgilb, is compiz enabled or disabled; what ff extensions do you have; how was flash installed, what are your system specs, version and arch of Ubuntu
<amit> help me how to delete an extended partition as i tried to delete it using live cd from gparted but it is showing error
<amit> it is not giving delete option actually
<gaelfx> amit: is the drive that you are trying to change mounted?
<amit> i unmounted it
<joeoshawa> is it only mkv files that subtitles play by default
<bazhang_> joeoshawa, if they are hardcoded
<bgilb> compiz enabled, only noscript ff addon , flash was installed via software center (v 10.2), ubuntu version is 10.10 not sure what arch means, system specs: Phenom x4 9600, 2GB ram, Nvidia gtx 260
<joeoshawa> separate file
<gaelfx> amit: what does the error say?
<amit> actually in extended partition there is a logical partition that i unmount
<joeoshawa> i can turn them off but they are on every time i start a video
<bazhang_> joeoshawa, make sure the .srt has the same name and is in the same folder
<amh345> what would some of the reasons be for not being able to browse my network or webpages wirelessly, despite being able to connect to my router? im stumped and can't find ANY info.
<gaelfx> amit: is there anything else in the extended partition?
<joeoshawa> i don't want the subtitles to play
<satya> i configured ldap and samba for user authentication. what are the steps to be taken to link up windows 7 machine to acces the ldap server
<bazhang_> joeoshawa, which media player
<joeoshawa> all of them
<amit> gaelfix: yes a drive and swap
<joeoshawa> but movie player is the one i am using
<bazhang_> joeoshawa, are they hardcoded, or following an srt file
<joeoshawa> srt file
<gaelfx> amit: and what are you trying to do exactly? I mean besides delete the partition?
<bazhang_> joeoshawa, then remove the file?
<joeoshawa> damn
<joeoshawa> ok
<amit> gaelfx: error says when i even going to delete that logical partition it says that remove the logical greater than 5
<joeoshawa> thought maybe there was a way i could make them off by default and turn them on if i want them
<amit> gaelfx: i want to completely remove extended space and want tomake new primary partitions as the extended have the full space
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: there isn't a preferences option in any of the menus?
<joeoshawa> not for the default
<gaelfx> amit: how many primary partitions do you have now?
<joeoshawa> i have to turn them off every time i start a video
<amit> gaelfx: 2 primary partitions and the second one am using s extended and under this i have a logical drive and a swap
<bgilb> would it be better if i posted on the forums?
<gaelfx> amit: did you try deleting the logical partition first?
<amh345> i've asked my question 10 times over the last 2 days and have received zero response.
<amh345> it's frustrating
<bazhang_> bgilb, arch refers to 32bit or 64bit
<bgilb> 32 bit
<joeoshawa> it seems to be a universal thing
<amit> gaelfx: yes i tried but it says delete the logical more than 5
<bgilb> but my cpu is 64bit
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: in preferences, see the checkbox that says "Load subtitles file when movie is loaded"?
<joeoshawa> i have quite a few players and all of them play the subtitles on startup
<amit> gaelfx: should i have to delete swap first before the logical drive as swap goes to sda6
<gaelfx> amit: give it a try
<amh345> ping
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: well, I personally prefer smplayer, but that's me. vlc is pretty good too. I almost never touch movie player though
<joeoshawa> now thats weird i see it and its unchecked
<amit> gaelfx: ok m going with live cd i wlii come after the result ok
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: indeed, that is pretty weird
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: is this an mkv with built-in subs?
<joeoshawa> yeah its just the default i tried changing that but i am having a problem with that setting too lol
<gaelfx> amit: ok, good luck!
<joeoshawa> no separate file
<joeoshawa> but if i go to subtitles in the menu or when i right click while its playing it turns them off when i select none
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: try smplayer, if you have it, the options are much more vast, confusing, but precise ;)
<joeoshawa> actually i like smplayer
<craig> anyone familiar with ubuntu netbbok edition?
<eoss> same problem with new vids downloaded =/
<eoss> brb gonna restart
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: if you want to make it the default player, you just need to check the properties of any kind of movie file you want it to play and select smplayer under the opens with tab, then it will always open files of that type with smplayer
<joeoshawa> i would say smplayer then vlc then xine
<joeoshawa> hahaha i forgot that lol omg i feel like a noob now
<craig> how do i get unity to install?
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: hey, no big deal, I forget shtuff all the time
<SeRVeR01> hey guys
<gaelfx> craig unity should be the default if you're using 10.10, I think
<amh345> testtest helli?
<bgilb> thanks for the help guys i gotta go
<gaelfx> amh345: hear ya
<craig> i can only log into the desktop version
<amh345> gaelfx: thanks
<amh345> ive been typing for an hour.. but i dont know if it's shown up.
<joeoshawa> one thing i gotta say i got all my media set to play off one sound card and all the other stuff of another so ubuntu knows what sound should come out where try doing that in windows lol
<ylmfos> hello
<gaelfx> joeoshawa: yeah, there are definitely some nice things about linux :D
<gaelfx> ylmfos: howdy
<SeRVeR01> hey guys , got a question all the time after i log on got to readjust screen resolution from 1024x768  to 1280x1024 why =D ?
<ylmfos> you ren mei you
<gaelfx> !unity | craig
<ubottu> craig: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<harisund> When I installed from the server, I was shown a list of servers from which I could choose (as in DNS, LAMP etc) .. and when I installed from network boot, it showed me a bigger list with desktops. How do I get that screen of options?
<gaelfx> ylmfos: 如果你要打中文请你去#ubuntu-cn
<joeoshawa> funny thing is with vlc if i open it on the computer screen it comes out the computer speakers if i open it on the tv it comes out those speakers but how does it know i never set it
<joeoshawa> not that i am complaining
<amh345> hi guys, i cannto for the life of me get my wireless functioning properly. i can connect to my router.. but pages are served extremely slowly or not at all.
<amh345> can anyone assist?
<gaelfx> craig alternatively, you can use Synaptic Package Manager to install unity, if need be
<gaelfx> amh345: check connection information from the network manager applet in your panel, tell us what driver it's using and what kind of connection it reports
<SeRVeR01> yo guys any 1 can help with my problem ?
<gaelfx> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ylmfos_> #ubuntu-cn
<amh345> gaelfx: the driver says iwlagn  im unsure where it says what kind of connect it reports?
<SeRVeR01> all the time after i log on got to readjust screen resolution from 1024x768  to 1280x1024
<gaelfx> ylmfos_: 你应该打/join #ubuntu-cn
<gaelfx> amh345: do you know what kind of card it is? I mean, I realize it's probably an Intel card, but do you know the model number?
<bazhang> amh345, 3945?
<amh345> gaelfx: it's in a sony vaio laptop.  i shall find it
<grendal_prime> god i hate facebook
<grendal_prime> what a frigging timesponge that stupid thing is.
<bazhang> grendal_prime, share in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Madpilot> grendal_prime, random chat over on #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<gaelfx> amh345: you also might want to try install the backports compat wireless package, but if you can find a simpler way to fix it, that's probably best
<grendal_prime> ya so anyway...
<amh345> gaelfx: the card is PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kendron] Network Connection
<adante> hi, is there an easy way to test permissions on a given file for a given account?
<bazhang> amh345, try the linux backports modules as suggested
<craig> thanks gunna try a few things out
<gaelfx> amh345: check this out: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-06/msg01632.html
<amh345> bazhang: sudo apt-get install backports?
<amh345> gaelfx: jeez. i searched so long and couldnt find my card.. nice link!! i shall read it.
<bazhang> amh345, no, you'll need to enable the backports repos, update sources list then search for the ones related to wireless
<gaelfx> amh345: it might be easier if you use synaptic package manager and search backports wireless
<amh345> ok, i did install ubuntu-desktop just so i could poke around quicer.
<gaelfx> amh345: it should be something like backports-compat-wireless-maverick-generic
<amh345> im going to try this out. ill report back *finger crossed*
<gaelfx> amh345: good luck
<gaelfx> I'm off, like a prom dress
<rww> :\
<joeoshawa> btw thanks it worked i set subtitles off by default in smplayer  and there off that problem is a movie player problem
<joeoshawa> i guess factory settings have subtitles on in most of the players
<blahsphemer> Hi
<blahsphemer> I'd like to discuss a gsoc project idea for this time
<bazhang> blahsphemer, thats out of the scope of this channel
<jgcampbell300> hello, I have been reading up on ubuntu firewalls and from what i have seen Iptables seems to be the best ... I was wondering if you guys think it is and if there is a gui for iptables that will work well with iptables ?
<Gartral> HELP I blasted gnome and now i can't connect too wifi too recover, need terminal wifi commands.. I can get the card up but it won't associate with my ap..
<joeoshawa> is there a ubuntu project channel?
<joeoshawa> good idea
<bazhang> !wifi | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, try gufw
<wolter> I have a /user folder on my root but I don't know to which application does it belong, is there a way of knowing?
<joeoshawa> jgcampbell300,  there are distros made for that actually all you gotta do is follow the prompts
<joeoshawa> might be what your looking for
<Rhysk> Hey, don't suppose anyone could help me with two quick (well, one quick and one kinda lengthy) questions?
<eoss> so yea, if this codec is microsoft proprietary or whatever..theres no way for me to view it eh?
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks for the information
<bazhang> Rhysk, Ask and see
<bazhang> eoss, which codec
<joeoshawa> wolter, what is in the folder
<eoss> MSS2
<bazhang> eoss, whats the file
<wolter> joeoshawa, two folders: 'extensions' and 'uno_packages'
<eoss> i search the error on google and it says that in ubuntu forums. its some wmv file
<eoss> i have dled all the codecs i hear audio
<eoss> in mplayer
<eoss> and get MSS2 error in vlc
<bazhang> eoss, got win32codecs from medibuntu.org installed?
<eoss> yep
<eoss> and 64 for me
<bazhang> eoss, well some wmv are unplayable
<yeertai>  
<yeertai> ERC>
<yeertai> ERC> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER yeertai ycmeejzhfumk
<FloodBot1> yeertai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joeoshawa> wolter, open office by the looks of it
<thrillERboy> If I accidentally deleted files using Shift+del, Is there a way to recover it?
<Rhysk> Alright, well, I set up and ubuntu server on my other computer, booted it up with openssh, which works wonderfully while connecting over local IP's. However, i can't connect to it using my external IP (while still connected to the same lan). Do i have to be NOT on the same lan in order to use my external IP to ssh into the server, or did i mess something up in port forwarding?
<wolter> joeoshawa, well i think they'd be better off as deleted files then
 * eoss rages very hard
<joeoshawa> not sure i just googled uno_packages and open office came up
<blahsphemer> bazhang, where can I talk about it?
 * wolter is scared
<harisund> Rhysk: technically no .. do you have a router where you have setup port forwarding?
<xingrong> ?????
<joeoshawa> all the top results
<bazhang> blahsphemer, ##linux ? #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<wolter> joeoshawa, yeah i spied some of the files inside and it said something about ooo but i didn't think it was ooo because of the weird location of the files
<wolter> joeoshawa, i have libreoffice now anyway :)
<bazhang> !cn | xingrong
<ubottu> xingrong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Rhysk> harisund: Yes, and I did (correctly....i think).
<blahsphemer> bazhang, k
<Rhysk> harisund: set it up to port 22, TCP, and pointed it at my server using local ip
<harisund> Rhysk: The only thing I can probably imagine is port 22 is blocked by your ISP
<harisund> Do you have access to a Linux machine outside your LAN? You could try SSHing into that, then SSHing back to your server to see if port forwarding and everything is setup properly
<Madpilot> blahsphemer, if you've got an Ubuntu-specific GSoC idea, #ubuntu-devel to ask further, perhaps.
<Rhysk> harisund: that would be massive shinanigans.......im on WoW
<joeoshawa> :) cool glad i could help
<harisund> Rhysk: WoW?
<blahsphemer> Madpilot, k
<harisund> Rhysk: That's just one thing I am able to think of though ...
<ngk__> whai?
<Rhysk> harisund: wide open west, my isp. And i can ssh as far as a password appears on a friends server, but can't use it to check cause dont know his pass
<Rhysk> harisund: when i try connecting to mine using external ip, it just thinks forever
<Blue1> Rhysk: easy way to tell is port 22 is open is:  telnet localhost 22
<harisund> Blue1: he already has that working
<harisund> Rhysk: That's what, I am guessing the connection comes to your router and then gets stuck. Is your router a DD-wrt? Can you SSH into the router itself?
<Blue1> harisund: eggsalad!
 * yeertai jumps
<Rhysk> harisund: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<FutureK> Can not registry in skype. It gives "invalid password". What  to  do?
<harisund> Rhysk: That is because I am guessing you don't have SSH server installed on your client and if you are on your client and say "localhost" you are referring to your client. Try "telnet LAN_server_IP 22" it will connect to port 22 on the computer you have setup the SSH server
<Rhysk> harisund: I wont pretend to be a pro, not sure what DD-wrt is
<Rhysk> harisund: if I connect locally to my server and run the last command again, will it give me a correct output?
<harisund> Rhysk: Yes it should
<Rhysk> harisund: Trying ::1...
<Rhysk> Connected to localhost.
<Rhysk> Escape character is '^]'.
<Rhysk> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu4
<FloodBot1> Rhysk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thrillERboy> If I accidentally deleted files using Shift+del, Is there a way to recover it? Is there any softwares for it?
<harisund> Rhysk: yeah don't paste it here. Just know that it works
<Rhysk> lol, alright
<amh345> bazhang: i installed backports-compat-wireless-maverick-generic but im not having any different luck.  i still connect to the wireless.. but i get no pages
<Rhysk> ok, so ill reserve trying to figure out what is going on until i can try from outside my lan
<SpinachHead> I followed the DVD lib requiredments and added the command to play encrypted DVD's in the docs online, but my Netflix DVD still throws errors in the movie player
<harisund> Rhysk: I am pretty convinced it has something to do with the port forwarding
<ejv> Rhysk: all routers run a operating system of sorts, typically called "firmware", dd-wrt is an open-source firmware supporting several various hardware networking vendors, netgear, linksys, buffalo, etc.
<Rhysk> harisund: Well,i have a Trendnet, which is total crap, so I might have done something wrong.
<harisund> Rhysk: Do you know if your IP is a publicly accessible IP?
<harisund> Rhysk: Trendnet is good enough for port forwarding, I can tell you that much!
<g_0_0> Rhysk, you could try an open proxy
<yeertai> whoami
<Rhysk> ejv: ah, thanks, i have heard about that
<Rhysk> harisund: i wouldn't know how to check if it is publically accessible
<g_0_0> Rhysk, or change the port for ssh if you isp is blocking 22
<harisund> Rhysk: Here's one way to check
<jaysern> does anyone here have any trouble upgrading sun-java on lucid lynx ?
<harisund> Rhysk: First, look on your TrendNet router to see what public IP it has acquired from your ISP
<harisund> Rhysk: Then go to somewhere like http://whatismyip.com and see if they match.
<Rhysk> harisund: How...do i do that first part (excuse my noobishness)
<harisund> Rhysk: On your TrendNet router, there should be some kind of a "Information" page which basically just shows the details your router has acquired. I am guessing your router is connected directly to a cable modem right?
<Rhysk> just as a note, I switched to linux and started a server so I could learn about this networking stuff, so go easy :/
<harisund> Rhysk: that's ok :)
<Rhysk> harisund:yep
<Rhysk> harisund: when you say on, do you mean like physically on it, or on the configuation page?
<harisund> Rhysk: You setup port forwarding right? For that you must have logged into the router, correct? Something like http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1 or some such router IP address? (typically ending in 1) ?
<lickalott> hey guys...dumb question but i have to ask....
<Rhysk> harisund: yes, ok, you kept saying on, and i wasn't sure if you mean on the configuration page, on like ON it
<joeoshawa> Rhysk, he means on the config page in your browser
<lickalott> would running Desktop 10.10 vs Server 10.10 in any way prevent me from tunneling ipv6 properly
<joeoshawa> not to step on any toes
<SpinachHead> doesn't anyone play DVD's?
<ejv> pardon SpinachHead ?
<bazhang> SpinachHead, some do, what's the issue?
<Rhysk> harisund: ok, device info, ip is the same as the one on whatismyip.com
<bazhang> SpinachHead, get libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<SpinachHead> I followed all the library requirements and the encyprtion command but still doesn't work
<harisund> Rhysk: That's good  :) So let's see
<SpinachHead> okay
<ejv> SpinachHead: you'll have to be FAR more specific, what commands, what software are you trying to use, what disc are you attempting to play, what version of OS and software, etc. be thorough.
<Rhysk> harisund: lets see?
<harisund> Rhysk: I am just thinking what you can do ..
<Rhysk> harisund: oh, ok
<ejv> and don't direct it at me, per se, im afk now ;)
<ejv> (good luck)
<pyro358379> anyone know how to remove join/leave channel messages in irssi?
<bazhang> !quietirssi | pyro358379
<ubottu> pyro358379: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<pyro358379> thanks, i think it worked
<ejv> pyro358379: or you can add it manually into your .config under ~/.irssi: http://dpaste.com/447170/
<ejv> pardon me: s/.config/config/g
<rww> ejv: adding stuff manually to irssi's config file is a good way to get #irssi to facepalm.
<ejv> not if you're a pro, like moi
<ejv> and I almost knew someone was going to say something about that
<ejv> someone couldn't resist ;)
<harisund> Rhysk: Don't paste here, but can you try running "tracepath <your external IP address>" on your server and see if you can interpret the results?
<ejv> isn't it traceroute
<[biabia]> with ubuntu server, can it also be used in graphical mode?
<ejv> or am i getting old ...
<ejv> [biabia]: yes, you'll have to fetch gnome desktop though
<harisund> ejv: I typed "trace" followed by the tab key, and my Ubuntu shows me "tracepath, tracepath6, traceroute6 , traceroute6.iputils"
<Rhysk> harisund: alright, ill give that a shot
<ejv> [biabia]: or a desktop environment of your choosing, doesn't *have* to be gnome
<[biabia]> ejv how complicated is that to do
<harisund> ejv: I know on windows it is tracert
<joeoshawa> bed time later thanks for the help
<ejv> [biabia]: complicated? ehhh apt-get install <package>; wait... get some coffee.... profit
<joeoshawa> night
<[biabia]> ejv, so one package installs gnome desktop?  or perhaps kde
<harisund> [biabia]: no, but one right command pulls in all the necessary packages :)
<disappearedng> hey playing mp4 has no colors I want to reinstall the codec what package should I reinstall?
<ejv> [biabia]: my understanding that gnome-desktop or err 'ubuntu-desktop' is a metapackage that will draw in everything required
<ejv> s/that/is that/
<ejv> just try it already ;)
<harisund> ejv: Does that regex replace only the first 'that' or every 'that' in the sentence?
<Rhysk> harisund: hmm, what does a whole bunch of asterisks mean?
<yyx> ?
<harisund> Rhysk: Can you paste the output in pastebin and type the link here?
<ejv> [biabia]: i'll save you the security 'spiel' about running X/gdm on a server, and assume you know why i'm bringing that up
<harisund> Rhysk: basically you go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste the output and submit it, it gives you a URL that you can paste here (in case you have not used pastebin before)
<yyx> hello
<yyx> ?
<yyx> hello
<ejv> HI
<[biabia]> ejv the reason servers typically omit the desktop for the same reason
<folklore> why would the terminal not always show printf stuff? code I compiled is clearly running fine short of that
<ejv> [biabia]: just making sure ;)
<folklore> as I can see in netstat
<Rhysk> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572068/
<yyx> hello
<ejv> harisund: all of them, although i didn't realize there were two occurances heheh
<harisund> ejv: ok ! In Vi I think that replaces only the frist occurence, I think you need a /g or something to replace all occurences, hence my curiosity
<yyx> yyyyyyy
<folklore> anyway to run an app short of ./blah
<folklore> wat would effect printf
<folklore> the output of it
<harisund> Rhysk: First, before you paste like that, cover your IP address! And second, I am able to connect to the IP address and reach the password prompt, so I think you have everything setup correctly and are just unable to access it yourself from inside :)
<[biabia]> harisund does the right command differ a lot, for installing kde(preferred) instead of gnome?
<harisund> [biabia]: Yes it very much does !
<ejv> harisund: i believe sed tokenizes occurances, so you can call them numerically, example `sed '1,/RE/s/that/is that/' <target>`
<ejv> orr err counting may start at 0, damn comp sci nerds ;)
<harisund> ejv: hm ok .. I am still learning regexes and I keep getting mixed up between RegExes used by Vi, find, sed etc etc
<ejv> harisund: me too, it's a lifelong project heheh
<Rhysk> harisund: yes, i suppose you are right, and ok, cool! Any idea why i got asterisks on the traceroute?
<folklore> ugh I guess ill just make it write to a file then
<harisund> Rhysk: That I am not sure. I am guessing some problem with the way (or maybe the router is designed that way) the router handles loopback
<harisund> Rhysk: If you have a smart phone, you could try using your data plan on it to SSH into your server :) That will have a different IP !
<ejv> harisund: if you can master the basics like awk, xargs, sed, etc, you can do almost anything ;)
<harisund> ejv: Yeah definitely .. and by etc you mean "others" and not a command named etc right?
<Rhysk> harisund: i have an iphone 3g, on the 4g OS, it can barely run the facebook app....
<ejv> harisund: you are correct
<Rhysk> harisund: anyway, that is unrelated
<harisund> Rhysk: hmm ok, I have a Symbian phone and I have Putty (SSH client) installed, and I often SSH into my server from my phone, so I suggested that. And ejv : ok :D I thought etc was some cool shell command I was unaware of
<Rhysk> Alright, second question involves a bit of a preamble. Basically, I set up my ubuntu server so i could directly learn more about bash, networking, ect., from use of it. But, of course, I need something to do on the server in order to learn anything. The friend that helped me set up the server suggested trying to make a script like he did in order learn something about bash scripting. Basically, the script (tbh, not sure if that is the corre
<Rhysk> ct words, or from hear on out if they wil be the correct words) periodically checks a torrent site for new updates of a show he watches, then downloads  the new torrent if there is one, and streams that movie/episode/whatever to his xbox. Now, i'm not necessarily asking for help on how to do it, I am asking on how to start teaching myself how to do it. I haven't the foggiest idea where to start looking for tuturials or what to even look for
<Rhysk>  tutorials on other than a super-generic 'bash scripting tuturial'. If you could point me in the right direction, that would be much apprceciated :D
<FloodBot1> Rhysk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rhysk> oops, flood on accident
<KB1JWQ> Rhysk: Take a project, break it down into small, easily managed tasks.
<Rhysk> did the flood control cut off half of that, or did i just get warned about it?
<Rhysk> kb1jwq: thats what i want to do, I just don't know how to break it down, or what the chunks would look like
<Rhysk> an analogy i could think of would be to tell someone to play quarterback who has never experience football before. the person wouldn't know what to do, nor how to look for what they had to do, or even what they didn't know how to do
<Madpilot> Rhysk, Ubuntu Forums might be a better match for really complex queries. Else break your problem down to one-liner chunks...
<Rhysk> madpilot: alright, thanks for the advice, ill head over there
<Rhysk> y'all rock, btw
<Madpilot> Rhysk, but picking thru your wall-o-text, you're basically looking for bash scripting tutorials?
<Madpilot> gah, missed him.
<euthymos> hi guys I was wondering what's the actual 'part' of Microsoft Windows that's running when Wubi is executed
<euthymos> Does the windows kernel ever gets loaded? Does any closed source software run before/during/after Wubi runs?
<Zopiac> Does anyone here use the Feel of Japan icon pack? The download is down and I'm wondering if someone could upload theirs somewhere...
<euthymos> what do Ubuntu and Windows actually share when Ubuntu is installed w/ Wubi?
<sacarlson> euthymos: I'm not sure about the boot loader but I would think after it's booted it's only running ubuntu inside a loop like drive mount of the simulated partition within the partition of windows
<rww> the bootloader is Windows's chainloading to GRUB4DOS, I believe. sacarlson is correct about the partition being loopback.
<euthymos> so there's a small piece of code that just mounts the Windows main NTFS partition, and then opens the Ubuntu disk image making it available to a Linux kernel as a root filesystem=
<euthymos> ?
<rww> euthymos: pretty much.
<MACscr> anyone recommend a nice rss reader that syncs with google reader?
<euthymos> uhm... So no M$ kernel running. Where can I get a detailed and understandable explanation on how it works, so that I can read my own w/o bugging you ? :D
<waho123125> u can make a simple RSS reader with PHP and AJAX
<MACscr> waho123125: not as simple when your wanting it to update google reader that its been read, etc
<euthymos> because I actually did not understand the details
<MACscr> or am i looking for something web based
<MACscr> er, nor
<Docfxit> Does anyone know how to make a usb thumb drive boot ubuntu?
<waho123125> im not exactly sure what u want. I just suggested something basic
<sangbiru> hello
<paulmillar> Hey All, I've been assigned the task of reducing the root lvm volume of ubuntu (on the server I have) from 1.75TB to 1TB... Am I correct in that to do this I need to restart the server and boot from the alternate install CD?
<MACscr> Docfxit: bios has to support it, but you ubuntu has an app for creating a usb boot drive
<paulmillar> And if so - does anyone know of any resources that could direct me further from there?
<Docfxit> Macscr, I tried that app.  It gives me an error when I boot.
<MACscr> Docfxit: and what error is that?
<MACscr> Docfxit: i used the tool last week to create myself one
<amh345> so i just had my wireless functioning.  i rebooted and now it isnt functioning again.  by functioning i mean viewing webpages. i can connect to the network.  what was the command again to bring wlan0 up agaib?
<Docfxit> macscr, Give me a min and I'll bring it up again.
<SpinachHead> after adding a repo what is the apt command to activate it?
<Rusty149> spinachhead sudo apt-get update
<SpinachHead> ah, yes, thanks
<Docfxit> macscr, menu.c32: not a com32r image
<Docfxit> macscr, The next line says Boot:
<Docfxit> Macscr,  The two lines keep repeating.
<twiztid> hey all, i am trying to point wine to a mapped network cdrom, so far i got drive to open in ubuntu but am unable to show wine where to look for it... any suggestions?
<amh345> yeah, i have to run sudo ifconfig wlan0 down;sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; sudo dhclient   everytime i boot my machine
<MACscr> wth, this chart doesnt even make sense. How can ubuntu be more popular than linux of ubuntu us just a linux distro? http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/ubuntu-probably-first-ever-linux-distro.html
<Jordan_U> !ot | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> MACscr: because people search for "Ubuntu" more than they search for "Linux"?
<rww> MACscr: it's just a search term chart, not a usage chart.
<MACscr> rww: yeah, i guess i should have looked closer at the article
<MACscr> was worded a bit weird
<arch_nme> hi, I'm trying to get my motorola zn300 phone to detect so I can copy phtotos from it
<arch_nme> any suggestions?
<SpinachHead> hmmm, ubuntu 10.10 installed libdvdcss2 all the other libs in the docs and the encryption command and still can't play a netflix dvd
<arch_nme> it's plugged in to my computer via USB
<Jordan_U> SpinachHead: Are you getting IO errors in dmesg? What happens when you try to play the DVD?
<SpinachHead> movie player pops a dialogue  An Error Occurred, could not read from resource
<Rusty149> arch_nme: check in /media
<SpinachHead> vlc didn't work either
<twiztid> how do i go about pointing wine to a mounted network shared cdrom??? trying to install a game on a laptop with a busted cdrom :-!
<Jordan_U> SpinachHead: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail" after getting such an error?
<arch_nme> Rusty149, no just my CD drive is there
<Rusty149> spinichhead Install libdbdread4
<Rusty149> spinichhead sorry libdvdread4
<SpinachHead> I have libdread4, the dmesg says something about regional code not matching.  I will paste it in a sec
<arch_nme> twiztid, go into wine configuration and select the drives tab, you should be able to set it up from there
<SpinachHead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572077/
<Rusty149> arch_nne: first check the  lsusb  output for the device
<Jordan_U> SpinachHead: Have you ever assigned a region to this drive?
<Rusty149> arch_nme: assuming you have unplugged and replugged
<arch_nme> Rusty149, I see it in there as "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 22b8:41b6 Motorola PCS"
<SpinachHead> I don't know how to do that
<arch_nme> Rusty149, yeah tried that
<twiztid> arch_nme: that exactly where i am, i dont show up on the desktop (even though its clearly there) nor does it show in /media or /home   so im stumped... i found it in the .gvfs folder where samba mounts such shares, but because .gvfs is hidden, wine ignors it.... ugh, thx for your reply tho
<Jordan_U> SpinachHead: Have you ever played any commercial DVDs with this hard drive before (in any OS)?
<Jordan_U> SpinachHead: *DVD drive
<Rusty149> twiztid there is a show dot files option
<SpinachHead> no, because it is a laptop and haven't used it for dvd's before
<SpinachHead> I know the netflix dvd I last used was in windows and it worked, but I prefer to use my ubuntu laptop
<Rusty149> arch_nme: reconnect drive then run dmesg should tell you which decice it has been assigned
<twiztid> rusty149: i ticked it, do i need to start the whole playonlinux process over again?
<SpinachHead> eh, maybe I will give up... on this one and go to my tv
<Rusty149> twiztid you should then be able to select it from wine config
<arch_nme> Rusty149, that lsusb command jsut told me it was device 7 or are you talking about something different?
<twiztid> hurm... ima funk with it for a sec, ill get back to ya
<trevor> is there a way to slow down mouse wheel scrolling in 10.10, the mouse preferences doesnt have the option for a scroll wheel
<MACscr> anyone running the newest gnome shell on their 10.10 system? im thinking about trying it out
<Fidde> Hi @Nijabo
<[biabia]> whats the difference between ubuntu one and ec2 and uec
<arch_nme> argh
<Nijabo> Hi Fidde
<arch_nme> I got this stuff from dmesg and I can see the ouput from me plugging it in and out but I don't know what to do with it
<Rusty149> arch_nme: yeah look for /dev/sdb, sdc etc
<arch_nme> can I paste 4lines of output in here?
<twiztid> rusty149: even though 'show dot files' is ticked and i pressed apply, i still cant see them...
<Rusty149> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Rusty149> twiztid: so you browse to /home/you/.gvfs/share?
<arch_nme> Rusty149, here is my dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/572079/
<twiztid> rusty149: correct, except... .gvfs and other .files dont show up
<arch_nme> so now it's device 8, it seems to be increasing the device number every time I unplug and replug
<malasorte> hello
<arch_nme> hi
<Rusty149> arch_nme: ok the device is /dev/sdb.so run sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/FolderNameHere ,  or look for it in sudo mount -l
<Rusty149> twiztid: after selecting did you click apply and reopen config window?
<twiztid> rusty149: yes i pressed apply, but to close the config window continues playonlinuxs steps to install... should i proceed and add the drive after it all? i thought id need it added before install...
<ngk__> 哦
<Rusty149> twiztid : didnt know you were in playonlinux. try the preferences before going through installing the game. or just mount the share in the prefix folser
<Bekti> Oh<tahnks
<Rusty149> Sorry about the typos guys im on my Nexus One :-)
<Bekti> Sorry,I'm Live In Indonesia
<arch_nme> Rusty149, Yeah, i have failed, not sure how to proceed  http://paste.ubuntu.com/572080/
<twiztid> rusty149: ya sry... ok, well ill give these new options a go, thx for the help! ill report any successes and failures lol
<ratomic> hi
<StarZtorm> hi
<ratomic> I'm newbie for ubuntu
<StarZtorm> same here
<twiztid> love ubuntu!!! lol
<ratomic> yeah.. i like it
<Rusty149> arch_nme: mkdir /media/phone && sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/phone
<StarZtorm> Yes, Ubuntu has left me kinda starstruck.
<twiztid> rusty149: well i went ahead and clicked show dot files, apply and closed the config... then the next step is playonlinux asking for the install file and i was able to navigate to .gvfs and start the installation... so now, as it seems, the installation completed without the drive being mapped in winecfg... going to check the winecfg again and see if i can see dot files
<arch_nme> Rusty149, I got that "mount: /dev/sdb: unknown device" error again
<arch_nme> successfully made the dir though
<StarZtorm> Gnome is the GUI for Ubuntu desktop right? and Unity is the GUI for the netbook remix?
<redo> l
<dimmortal> I wish I could get the speakers workin right on my lappy(built in sub no work so sounds tinny as all hell).... searched and thought I found a fix.. till I realized that the fix was old and since broken(thru subsequent searching & I tried it anyway to no avail)
<dimmortal> any suggestions??
<AndroUser2> dimmortal  : check the levels in alsa-mixer from terminal
<dimmortal> lenovo y530
<dimmortal> already tried that
<jgcampbell300> I have a PS3 connected with a crossover cat6 cable to my ubuntu box and i can connect 100m but when i try to get a 1000 connection the light gos off on my nic and connection fails ... is there anyone here that can help me find the problem .. i have ran ethtool eth0 and it says the pc card will handle it
<ashish> hi, how do I parse configuration files.
<llutz_> jgcampbell300: gigabit needs special crossover-cables
<dimmortal> does ps3 have gigbit?? I didn't know that they did
<llutz_> jgcampbell300: all 4 pairs have to be crossed, 100mbit only uses 2 pairs
<twiztid> starztorm: yes and no, unity is set to replace gnome by using mutter in natty narwhal (ubuntu11) but there is alot of discussion about gnome3's development as well as making unity compatible with compiz... so far theres a backport of unity/compiz for ubuntu 10.04LTS and 11Alpha, but they've decided to not support unity/compiz in 10.10 for various reasons....
<llutz_> and off course, both sides have to be gigabit-capable (no idea about ps3 and those toys)
<jgcampbell300> llutz, oh i see so the tipolagy is wrong for reaching giga ... that makes since thanks
<jgcampbell300> yep sure enough .. wrong cable ... man i wish i had my tools with me ... thanks for solving this for me llutz
<silvery> !bug 57005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 57005 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "All audio stutters in 6.06.1" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57005
<Kartagis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aleiex> hi, anyone knows the best windows 7 version?
<dimmortal> is there a room with people that are really good with the sound stuff??
<llutz_> jgcampbell300: you're welcome, i stepped into that trap earlier :)
<aleiex> hi, anyone knows the best windows 7 version?
<Kaleidomorph> O_o
<llutz_> !ot | aleiex
<ubottu> aleiex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jgcampbell300> lol ... well have a good morning im gona go find something else to mess with
<aleiex> o need some help
<aleiex> i will switch to windows 7 because of my new netbook inst full compatible with linux
<aleiex> D=
<jOZe> élo
<llutz_> aleiex: /j #windows
<aleiex> and I want some help
<AndroUser2> aleiex have you tried installing ubuntu?
<StarZtorm> ok ty twiztid
<riscky> aleiex what kind of netbook if you dont mind me asking?
<riscky> aleiex is it the one with the intel atom cpu?
<riscky> llutz, dont be that way
<linux_lover> need help any one
<llutz_> riscky: ?
<linux_lover> i cannot mount my volume as normal user
<linux_lover> in ubuntu 10.10
<riscky> llutz nm
<dimmortal> llutz_: I think he ment : lets try to get ubuntu working for him rather then send him off to a  windows chan
<gnewb> What is a decent GUI program for basic maintenance such as orphans, cache stacks and just general clutter that every system acquires over time?
<sgo11> hi, I am using ecryptfs. it works well without loading module ecryptfs. why? Online docs say I have to have lsmod | grep ecryptfs. but I don't see this module loaded.
<llutz_> linux_lover: mount needs root or the "user/users" option being set in /etc/fstab
<riscky> dimmortal, correct.
<linux_lover> ????
<dimmortal> ;)
<linux_lover> sry newbie
<aleiex> riscky my netbook is toshiba  satellite pro l500sp6018m
<llutz_> dimmortal: his question was offtopic here, i just showed him the place to get an answer
<aleiex> i never has troubles installing ubuntu/ kubuntu
<aleiex> but this was too far
<aleiex> core i3
<riscky> aleiex, too far meaning what exactly
<linux_lover> riscky plz help dude
<riscky> linux, help you figure out how to mount a volume?
<linux_lover> mounting volume is nopt my prob
<linux_lover> i get an error while mounting it as a normal user
<aleiex> riscky im not english speaker
<riscky> aleiex,  ahh
<linux_lover> but acces it when logged ina s root user
<gnewb> linux_lover: HDD, USB or a Windows Share?
<linux_lover> hdd bro
<aleiex> waht im trying to said is that this overpasses what i know about linux
<riscky> aleiex, i understand
<aleiex> i only can run live cd if i set acpi=off
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<aleiex> i installed kubuntu 10.10 with acpi=off
<aleiex> but doesn works
<gnewb> linux_lover: Is it an Auto Mount now, new Hardware or was not discovered in the install?
<linux_lover> hardware is detected
<linux_lover> and i can use it as root
<linux_lover> user
<linux_lover> but cannot acces it as normal  user
<monk> ssh root@64.32.24.200
<gnewb> linux_lover: Oh, ok, did sudo or gksudo work?
<linux_lover> not tryed yet
<llutz_> linux_lover: what filesystem, how do you mount it?
<linux_lover> ntfs
<linux_lover> created in windows
<llutz_> !ntfs | linux_lover
<ubottu> linux_lover: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<llutz_> !ntfs-3g | linux_lover
<ubottu> linux_lover: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<linux_lover> ok
<linux_lover> ill try
<gnewb> llutz_: Good call, Thank you.
<gnewb> >>>>>>>>goes to get some coffee and crumpets...
<aleiex> hi, anyone knows if i can create usb live suse 11.3?
<aleiex> and which software to do it'
<ikonia> aleiex: ask the guys in ##suse
<aleiex> im usin ubuntu 10.04
<paulmillar> hi guys - im trying to reduce the size of an LVM, however when I try and fsck the resouce it says it's busy... So I tried unmounting the disk but it says invalid argument... Anyone able to help?
<paulmillar> Imabout to cry :(
<ikonia> aleiex: yes, but making a live CD out of their OS and if it's possible is a question they need to answer
<ikonia> aleiex: sorry the channel is #opensuse
<boombah> join #e17
<ubuntu__> test
<boombah> Anyone here know how to get wireless running under e17?
<boombah> ubuntu__, I see your message
<ubuntu__> bonjour les amis !! ;-)
<ikonia> boombah: you'll have to do it through the network interfaces file as I'm not sure E17 has a network manager application that supports wireless
<llutz_> boombah: using wpa_supplicant/iwconfig/ifconfig or try wicd
<boombah> bonjour, ubuntu__. Or rather, bonsoir ici :)
<Kentrel> How do I monitor crashes? I'm getting a random crash every few days, and need to figure out what might have caused it
<boombah> Thanks ikonia and llutz_
<boombah> I'm pretty familiar with iwconfig, but for some reason when I try to set encoding using it, it tells me it's an invalid argument
<boombah> I try: iwconfig essid "myessid" key s:mykeystring
<boombah> and it says that mykeystring is an invalid argument
<boombah> I tried quoting it instead of s:, but that doesn't work either.
<Vustom> Is there any Linux driver for my Microsoft LifeCam VX-3000 webcam?
<ikonia> !webcam | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> Vustom: see if it's in that list, if it's not it doesn't mean it won't work, it's just a good place to start
<boombah> llutz_, my network is WPA I'm pretty sure - is there something I need to do with wpa supplicant to make it work out?
<Vustom> Im stuck on installing this.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<llutz_> boombah: boombah you'll have to setup a wpa_supplicant.conf with your network configured
<Vustom> How to add a rep?
<Vustom> repsoitorie*
<llutz_> boombah: man 5 wpa_supplicant.conf
<boombah> llutz_: thank you. I'll read up.
<boombah> I'm going to drop out of the channel so I can test some stuff out.  Thanks again both ikonia and llutz_
<llutz_> boombah: have a look into wicd, it also has a cli version and is called to make those things easier
<boombah> llutz_, I'll do that. Thanks!
<Gwar_Trolle> if I may ask, what's a good program to use to tag and organise images?
<riscky> gimp! :)
 * riscky laffs
<llutz_> gimp is for sure the wrong tool for that
<Gwar_Trolle> riscky: Not edit them, but to organise and tag them, so I can find (say) images of Melons quickly :P
<alisalaah> Gwar_Trolle, spotwell?
<riscky> gwar i knew i know
<alisalaah> (i have nfi tbh)
<llutz_> Gwar_Trolle: f-spot?
<Gwar_Trolle> alisalaah: Thats the one. I couldn't remember the names :D
<Gwar_Trolle> Thanks, I'll try them both
<gnewb> Qwar_Trollie: What desktop?
<alisalaah> llutz, g-spot?
<Gwar_Trolle> Gnome
<gnewb> g-spot is good
<llutz_> Gwar_Trolle: google .... how was its name... picasa
<Gwar_Trolle> WTB g-spot for gnome :P
<Gwar_Trolle> google are too evil now
<llutz_> s/now//
<alisalaah> Google: Don't be evil.
<gnewb> DMOZ
<riscky> hrm
<StarZtorm> Is there a command for executing files in the Terminal?
<riscky> does anyone know of a way to disable that gawd awful unity desktop in 10.10?
<riscky> StarZtorm, ./
<llutz_> StarZtorm: /path/to/file <enter>
<StarZtorm> oh
<alisalaah> sudo /alisalaahs/file/he/gave/you/that/you/should/trust/for/no/reason.sh
<alisalaah> usually a good choice :D
<StarZtorm> hihihihi
<llutz_> sudo without need never is a good choice
<alisalaah> was sarcasm..
 * riscky humps llutz
<llutz_> alisalaah: wrong place here for that, too many guy blindly foloowing
<alisalaah> sorry
<riscky> ahh
<riscky> dont be
<twiztid> hey all, im still a little stumped as to how i could add a drive in wine that is a cdrom shared over the network... i have hidden files showing, and the show dot files option ticked but wine doesnt see the shared folder... any suggestions???
<riscky> llutz is humorless
<ikonia> riscky: stop it now
<llutz_> riscky: i am (in some points)
<riscky> ikonia, wha?
<riscky>  /path/to/file
<riscky> llutz, may i borrow you puter fer a minute?
<StarZtorm> does it have to be the whole path, from / ?
<llutz_> StarZtorm: no
<riscky> StarZtorm, no
<riscky> starcoder, ./filename
<alisalaah> StarZtorm, if you are currently in your home folder and the file is there then you can just type the file name
<barney> hello :)
<StarZtorm> ok ok:)
<llutz_> alisalaah: you can't, "." is hopefully not part of PATH
<barney> someone whant a bnc -_-
<barney> argh
<ikonia> barney: pardon ?
<barney> i asked i somone whant a bnc
<barney> ^^
<ikonia> barney: what'a a bnc ?
<barney> bouncer
<barney> o_O
<llutz_> rj45 to be preferred
<ikonia> barney: are you offering a bouncer, or do you want a bouncer?
<alisalaah> barney, i'll eithe rconnect direct to freenode or run my own bnc.. wouldn't want all my irc traffic going through you as a middle man.. especially the part that begins with stuff like /msg Nickserv
<riscky> haha
<barney> o_O
<riscky> alisalaah,  he'll steal yah nick and do what
<riscky> idle like you do?
<alisalaah> yes
<barney> lol
<barney> nothing is saved no logs ... lol
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> barney: are you offering a bouncer, or do you want a bouncer ?
<lkhatiwada> wired network problem in Karmic
<ikonia> barney: ok - you're offering a bouncer, please keep that sort of offer out of #ubuntu, this is for support only
<barney> i offer
<lkhatiwada> Can anyone suggest ?
<barney> but soory i its worng
<ikonia> barney: if you want a bouncer there is....ah never mind
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: you've not said anything beyond a problem
<riscky> i have a problem
<llutz_> lkhatiwada: cable checked, plugs checked?
<riscky> i want ikonia to answer it only tho
<lkhatiwada> wired configuration does not accept
<ikonia> riscky: are you going to add any value to support or just make pointless comments ?
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: how did you configure it ?
<lkhatiwada> cable checked
<lkhatiwada> network tools
<lkhatiwada> enter IP
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: is this a home network or a connection to the internet ?
<riscky> ikonia, take it easy its irc not one of your failed relationships
<lkhatiwada> once static
<lkhatiwada> once dhcp
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: are they on the same network ?
<Tommi11> Hey
<lkhatiwada> internet via lan
<lkhatiwada> yes there is lan group
<twiztid> i simply would like to configure wines drives to include that of a network shared cdrom... show dot files is ticked however it doesnt show them!
<Tommi11> Is their an irc for help with Backtrack? ^.^
<llutz_> twiztid: can't you symlink that into the wine-drives-dir?
<lkhatiwada> any best link for network troubleshoot ?
<twiztid> llutz_: symlink, never heard of that... could you enlighten me please? :-)
<lkhatiwada> please refer me a link for network troubleshoot
<habermann24> does new_relic also provide error reports in case exceptions are thrown like hoptoad???
<llutz_> twiztid: ln -s .point/you/mounted/the/share ~/.wine/dosdevices/p\:
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: sorry I was distracted for a moment
<habermann24> does anybody know?
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: are the two network devices on the same netowrk ?
<llutz_> twiztid: dunno if that works, i hardly use wine
<lkhatiwada> yes
<lkhatiwada> wired and wireless
<twiztid> llutz_: wow ill try that and see if it works, damn i need to learn the language...
<lkhatiwada> eth0, eth1
<llutz_> twiztid: "man ln" to read about links
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: ok, that is probably the problem, the routing is confused
<StarZtorm> to which directory does the ubuntu software center install downloaded programs?
<ikonia> lkhatiwada: having 2 devices on the same network is not a good idea (and to be honest a bit pointless)
<twiztid> llutz_: ok will do thx a mil!
<ikonia> StarZtorm: the binaries normally go in /usr/bin but the files are distributed around the file system
<ikonia> StarZtorm: it's not one place
<StarZtorm> ok ok :)
<llutz_> StarZtorm: dpkg -L packagename     to find all the files installed by a package
<llutz_> nearly all*
<StarZtorm> ok thanks :)
<molocoize> hay alguien hay
<molocoize> que pasa no hay nadie
<llutz_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<magnetron> hi, i'm currently running ubuntu 10.04, home and root are different LVM volumes while /boot is a traditional partition. i was thinking about setting up a new install of 10.10 on a fresh /root as a new LVM volume. where should grub2 be installed?
<ikonia> magnetron: still on the MBR
<doodie> when I try to install lmms-vestige, it say that it will delete wine 1 and install wine 1.2.2. However, I need wine 1, and vestige too. how?
<twiztid> llutz_: do i need to input the "." after the -s option? (ln -s ./) or is it    ln -s /   ?
<ikonia> magnetron: there are problems with dual booting linux now thanks to the way grub2's config files are stored in ubuntu
<magnetron> ikonia: won't that overwrite my current bootloader?
<ikonia> magnetron: yes, it ubuntu's design of grub2 makes dual booting multiple Linux OS's a real pain
<llutz_> twiztid: use the full or relative path to the mountpoint, it was just an example
<magnetron> ikonia: i was thinking of chaining them
<ikonia> magnetron: before you could use a shared /boot with menu.lst that both could access, now with the files in /etc only one can manage
<ikonia> magnetron: ahh, if you want to chain tem, stick it on the new root lv you're creating
<molocoize> no habla nadie español
<twiztid> llutz_: right i just wasnt sure if i need the period or not?
<llutz_> grub2-devs smokw strange stuff
<llutz_> twiztid: no
<magnetron> ikonia: if i chain them, would it be simple to later make this my only boot loader?
<twiztid> llutz_: ok thx, sry, im learning... this way seems promising, ill let ya know how it turns out... thx! =)
<ikonia> magnetron: in my view, no, you want to keep the one on your MBR as your only boot loader, then chain that one to the one on the LV
<magnetron> ikonia: ah, ok
<ikonia> magnetron: that's just my opinion though
<doodie> when I try to install lmms-vestige, it say that it will delete wine 1 and install wine 1.2.2. However, I need wine 1, and vestige too. Is it possible?
<brokenpeace> hello all..is anyone really familiar with grub and grub2 on 9.04 ?
<ikonia> brokenpeace: just ask, lets see if anyone knows
<twiztid> llutz_: ok after inputting  ln -s /home/kady/.gvfs/pcdrive on xptwiztid /home/kady/.playonlinux/wineprefix/aoe/dosdevices/d:\   and pressing enter, it outputs back a single   >   ...what to do from here or what did i do incorrectly?
<llutz_> !esln -s /home/kady/.gvfs/pcdrive on xptwiztid  /home/kady/.playonlinux/wineprefix/aoe/dosdevices/d:\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz_> oops sry
<brokenpeace> i had grub2 installed and working with burg. but I had some changes I made when I installed another kernel and now I'm stuck with 1.96 grub and I'm sure nothing is removed but rather a bad configuation or something.
<llutz_> twiztid: put the first path in quotes
<Gwar_Trolle> So, I tried Fspot and SHotwell, but I can't figure out how to tag images D:
<Gwar_Trolle> Can you do it with them?
<llutz_> twiztid: is this the standard wine-devices-dir? i doubt /home/kady/.playonlinux/wineprefix/aoe/dosdevices
<twiztid> llutz_: no this is the prefix... shall i use the standard one? and use quotes?
<amarin> hello
<amarin> How Can I improve the security of ubuntu
<ikonia> amarin: where do you feel it is weak ?
<amarin> not much at the moment actually I just wish to improve it, maybe a new firewall
<llutz_> twiztid: yes and put the 2nd path into quotes too. make it "~/.wine/dosdevices/p:" or whatever drivletter
<ikonia> amarin: what's wrong with the current firewall ?
<twiztid> llutz_: ok on it... uno momento
<amarin> ikonia: There is no tripwire
<amarin> or is there
<ikonia> amarin: a firewall has nothing to do with tripwire
<amarin> im not aware of one.
<llutz_> sudo apt-get install tripwire
<amarin> thanks
<amarin> love you
<habermann24> any idea why i might get:  SQLite3::CantOpenException: unable to open database file ... (passenger install) ... with ruby/script rails c production .. i can do queries...!???
<ikonia> amarin: be very aware of what tripwire will do before you install it
<amarin> what will it do
<ikonia> amarin: I suggest you read up on what it is and what it does/how it works before you install it if you have to ask "what will it do"
<llutz_> amarin: if you have to ask that, you won't need it
<amarin> lol
<amarin> ok
<ikonia> amarin: is this machine your home PC ?
<amarin> yeah
<ikonia> amarin: the odds of you needing or wanting tripwire on your machine are very slim, more so if you don't know what it even does
<twiztid> llutz_: ok so after inputting ln -s "/home/kady/.gvfs/pcdrive on xptwiztid" "/home/kady/.wine/dosdevices/d:\"  i get the same  >
<satya> hello
<satya> how to know my machine wpa-driver?
<llutz_> twiztid: remove the \
<satya> how to know my machine wpa-driver?
<twiztid> llutz_: i believe that did it, back to prompt... im going to test it now....
<znejk> Hi, I have one partition with 10.10 and one with natty. Today when i did an update in natty it updated grub but when i rebooted the only thing I can see from 10.10 is memtest. Is there a way to reprobe the kernels or something with grub or is all lost?
<llutz_> znejk: boot from live-cd, chroot into your 10.10, reinstall grub
<znejk> only way?
<znejk> not reinstall it in natty?
<llutz_> znejk: _one_ way, natty support in #ubuntu+1
<znejk> :>
<znejk> k
<brokenpeace> znejk- did you try     sudo update-grub
<brokenpeace> i had grub2 installed and working with burg. but I had some changes I made when I installed another kernel and now I'm stuck with 1.96 grub and I'm sure nothing is removed but rather a bad configuation or something.
<brokenpeace> anyone got any idea's or should I just uninstall grub2 and reinstall it?
<ikonia> brokenpeace: what's burg ?
<llutz_> a castle in austria, "Burg Grub"? unlikely
<dostokhan> starting bluetooth device on my laptop disables networkmanager. tried restarting networkmanager but didn't work. nm-applet shows "networking disables".
<silvery> brokenpeace: 1.96 grub is not officially supported for now... ask someone in #grub.
<silvery> *I think
<concretevitamin> Is there a terminal emulator supports vim-like browsing style? Default gnome terminal doesn't support this feature.
<jani_87> hi
<jani_87> i need help
<jani_87> need help, i just installed a new harddrive but i cant se it in my computer :(
<silvery> jani_87: first check whether it appears in BIOS
<llutz_> jani_87: "sudo fdisk -l"
<shomon> hi, I've tried to set up my site with dyndns and it has been working, but every time I reboot, ufw seems to reset itself... anyone know why?
<shomon> also I just told it to open port 80 and I can't reach it even just via the IP from outside.
<shomon> how can I check what is actually open on my box? maybe another firewall program is interfering...
<iceroot> shomon: nmap hostname
<shomon> cheers!
<llutz_> shomon: sudo iptables -L
<shomon> thanks! installing nmap...
<Phoenix__> anyone around to help a newbish fool?
<jhoc2x2> im using Kubuntu 10.10, after the recent update (I set to autoupdate everything) ... I can't reach log in screen..
<nawk> hi
<twiztid> llutz_:  ok well wine can see the drives but the game still asks for a cd, ive tried it alot of ways... gettin stumped but firther than i would have been! thank you for all your help, one more question, how do i erase the symbolic links and start fresh per-say?
<mr_daniel> I want to capture from a Webcam, which has a built-in microfon. Ubuntu and other tools recognize the combination of video and audio. I can fine the video in /dev/video0, but I don't know where to find the files for audio in /dev?
<ft_mn> hi i cant see my usb devices into the virtualbox the vm is windows xp
<shomon> how can I ensure I don't have 2 conflicting firewall programs?
<llutz_> twiztid: rm "~/.wine/dosdevices/p:"
<nawk> How are the temp internet files, cookies, browsing history, bookmarks stored by Firefox under Linux?
<ikonia> nawk: same as windows, just flat files
<mr_daniel> For example when I click on the spekaer-symbol in the gnome panel, and go to audio options, and to Input, I can see two microphon inputs:
<Phoenix__> looking for some help with vga configuring or graphic driver
<nawk> ikonia: where are they stored?
<ikonia> nawk: home directory
<mr_daniel> 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo' and 'Hercules Dualpix HD Microphon Analog Mono'
<llutz_> shomon: sudo iptables -L             check rules and compare with your documentation
<twiztid> llutz_: awesome thank you! gunna put a bookmark in this for now, thank you again! and have a good one! B-)
<mr_daniel> But I don't know how to select 'Hercules Dualpix HD microphone Analog Mono' in ffmpeg, because I can't find a files in /dev for it
<shomon> thanks llutz_ I ran that and it says ports are open, but I can't access from an outside box...
<shomon> well port 80 anyway
<jhoc2x2> since, I have no reply on my question at kubuntu channel, I guess i'll try my luck here.
<shomon> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
<llutz_> shomon: using a router? have portforwarding configured?
<jhoc2x2> im using Kubuntu 10.10, after the recent update (I set to autoupdate everything) ... I can't reach log in screen..  ..how so?
<shomon> yep
<shomon> unless it's reset itself somehow.. I'll check
<llutz_> shomon: "traceroute your-site-by-ip" from outside your lan
<inainu> any user from indonesia ?
<nawk> ikonia, I don't think they're stored as flat files
<llutz_> nawk: ~/.mozilla/something
<ikonia> nawk: really ? I've edited my bookmarks file by hand before, it was just xml
<inainu> :o
<shomon> ok llutz_
<shomon> just ends in stars...
<Kevlar> \join #ubuntu-fr
<Kevlar> ooops
<Kevlar> sorry
<david> I'm looking for a widget or something that will let me see my bandwidth speed at all times.  I've tried conky but I can't get the speed in kbks.  Can you recommend anything?
<Phoenix__> hey I have googled my butt off and I am getting alot of conflicting info, my system boots but does not show up on display. sometimes it'll flash purp if I am lucky but I can shh it from within LAN, any thought (begs)
<KillTheLegacy> did you just install?
<mr_daniel> Aber in /dev/ kann ich keine Gerätedatei finden, die diese repräsentieren könnte, ich finde einfach keine /dev/dspX Dateien
<DJones> !de | mr_daniel
<ubottu> mr_daniel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Phoenix__> yeah it's a fresh install
<mr_daniel> DJones: I know, I just made a typo :)
<DJones> mr_daniel: No problem, I hadn't seen your earlier questions, apologies for that
<davvs> Is there any sleep-like command that takes a timestamp as argument and sleeps until that time until it exits?
<llutz_> davvs: at from atd-package
<davvs> thanks
<llutz_> davvs: but that won't sleep, it executes something at a given time
<demalo> does the cpu load percentage scale with the clock speed? or is 10% at 1.20 Ghz same as 10% at 2,67 Ghz?
<dimmortal> demalo: I've wondered about that as well
<Phoenix__> if I can only boot into GUI 1/5 of the time what would or could that be. (not sure of chat particle and politeness  so I'll be blunt)
<shomon> any idea why ufw unenables itself on startup?
<llutz_> davvs: or " sleep $(($(date -d "2011-02-27 12:34" '+%s')-$(date '+%s')))  "      :)
<armellagrace> I got twirssi working!
<Rickardo1> Does a command still running e.g mysqldump if I lost my connection to ssh?
<davvs> llutz_: that's just awesome :)
<tim167> hello, where is the history of shell kept? (i mean, the text that is printed when typing "history" in bash)
<llutz_> tim167: ~/.bash_hostory
<llutz_> history *
<tim167> llutz_: thanks, I'll look :)
<davidcoe> Rickardo1, no.  You can use screen though to keep it running when you log out
<zxh> ls
<davidcoe> man screen
<tim167> where is the chat history kept of 'pidgin' ?
<r3dux> That ~/.bash_history thing is awesome - I'm so glad I tuned in 2 minutes ago :) Also, it's Ctrl+R to search your history for things, but I don't know how to step through multiples of the same match...
<llutz_> tim167: ~/.purple/somewhere ?
<llutz_> r3dux: crtl-r repeatetly
<Phoenix__> wheres a good place to look for drivers if I don't have gui, and how can i download within term?
<r3dux> Rly? =D Nice! Thanks.
<tim167> llutz_: ah ok, seems like that's it, thanks again
<r3dux> I'm here 3 minutes and already I'm grinning about new information...
<zxh> hi everyone
<Phoenix__> hello :)
<armellag1ace> hello :)
<oscar> hello everyone
<oscar>  i have rhythmbox 12.8 and ubuntu Lucid Lynx, i want to update rhythmbox to the newest one, can you help me?
<llutz_> !info rhythmbox lucid
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.8-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 1197 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<llutz_> oscar: you'll need to find a ppa or backports-repo for a new version, or build it yourself
<oscar> llutz: where can i search for a ppa?
<ponig> ghbdtn
<r3dux> The version in the ubuntu repos is 0.13.1 - is there a spectacularly new version (of RhythmBox)
<llutz_> oscar: launchpad.net as a start
<jon__> hello?
<ikonia> hi
<r3dux> Hi jon__
<oscar> llutz: thanks
<jhoc2x2> after upgrading my kernel to the latest update, I restarted, then I have blank screen.. zzzz
<r3dux> jhoc2x2, that sounds pretty bad - whatcha gonna do about it? Boot another kernel from grub list, boot to command prompt with recent kernel and reinstall graphics driver?
<jhoc2x2> r3dux: By the way, I have kubuntu 10.10 ... I am now booting at the default kernel 2.6.35-22generic ...
<zxh728> hi
<r3dux> jhoc2x2, I wasn't having a go or anything - I was really just wondering how you're going to fix it incase I end up in the same boat :)
<karla> jhattara, also try booting without the quiet option, the output may be helpful
<karla> jhoc2x2, ^
<jhoc2x2> r3dux: I restarted my laptop, then choose the old kernel over the new one..
<demalo> is there a program like top that could display what's to my disc all the time?
<karla> demalo, iotop ?
<Lion> hey guys
<r3dux> I upgraded my wifes PC to Windows 7 SP1 the other day and it worked perfectly and took about 2 hours. I went to upgrade my dual-boot to SP1, and it didn't work, and I spent around 6 hours fighting it and getting error code after error code. After downloading 1.2GB of patches and spending > 7 hours I just gave up.
<Lion> is there a way to autohide unity launcher?
<r3dux> The only time I use Windows is through a VirtualBox so I can write my thesis in Word 2010
<demalo> karla: thanks!
<karla> demalo, y/w
<amin_> help it is day 2 that I follow this tut and install Nginx with php5-fpm but I put info.php on /var/www put I just get blank bage noting at all   http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-nginx-with-php-5.3-and-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10.04-without-compiling-anything
<Lion> is there a way to autohide unity launcher?
<SixtyFold> ive had no issue with either of my win 7 SP1 updates
<r3dux> I've had a stack of probs, SixtyFold. It's not been fun.
<llutz_> r3dux: why not using libreoffice (same crap as word, but free) or teX?
<SixtyFold> that sucks r3dux
<oCean> r3dux: ask in ##windows?
<r3dux> I can't integrate the quote-management software in LIbre (which I have installed on my linux side)
<jhoc2x2> r3dux: openoffice is same as MS office
<Scriptorium> hi guys
<risperdall> hi Scriptorium
<SixtyFold> i use openoffice, office 2010 is coo, i used the beta, but im not paying that much for it haha
<r3dux> Dude - you're preaching to the converted - I just can't run the "write-n'-cite" software in LibreOffice to manage the research paper quotations properly
<jhoc2x2> lol, 260+ users in kubuntu channel, but no one seems to respond to my questions there.. sad
<r3dux> I'm researching. I have a lot of papers to quote. It's a nightmare. Software that helps manages the quotations/DOIs is a good thing - so I run MS Word 2010 in VirtualBox and chomp on my pride ;)
<redbox> lol, 1504+ users in ubuntu channel and only 1% here read that line.
<jhoc2x2> redbox: amen ^_^
<karla> r3dux, I keep a copy of office just for that as well and honestly, I don't find that terribly expensive especially just buying the activation code
<jhoc2x2> r3dux: there's always piratebay ???? :D
<oCean>  jhoc2x2 don't do that here
<redbox> !piracy | jhoc2x2
<ubottu> jhoc2x2: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<redbox> jhoc2x2: Thank you. :)
<jhoc2x2> redbox: zzzzzzzz..
<r3dux> karla - nods. I'm currently teaching at the local university, so I can buy it through the "it's not cheating" thing - so a copy of Windows 7 PLUS Office 2010 Academic Edition is super cheap - I'm legit, yo ;)
<oCean> r3dux: please stay on topic.
<r3dux> oCean - please define the topic.
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> r3dux: type /topic
<r3dux> oCean,  Ubuntu is not an island, as such, slight discussion of other operating systems which contain software which perform similar functions are undoubtedly within bounds. So chill :)
<oCean> r3dux: you are very welcome to do such in #ubuntu-offtopic. This is the technical support for ubuntu only
<jhoc2x2> r3dux: sir, did you update your kernel already ?
<karla> r3dux, well certain topics are more O/T than others, it's usually just good to move on ;)
<r3dux> oCean - I stand corrected, and I don't want to clog your technical support room - I'll cease and desist.
<jhoc2x2> oCean: sir, may I ask about why I can't reach log-in screen (GUI) after restarting from updates??? I only have a shell
<oCean> r3dux: thanks! And again, you're very welcome to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<r3dux> karla - no probs, and I concur.
<r3dux> I might do just that :)
<oCean> !ask | jhoc2x2
<ubottu> jhoc2x2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jhoc2x2> uhmm.. I hate to interrupt, but did someone here updated to the latest kernel and have a problem booting on it?
<dimmortal> is there anybody that I should direct my sound issue to?? or another chan that might be better able to assist me??
<sxndave> dimmortal just ask it, if someone can help you they will :)
<karla> jhoc2x2, it seems more likely that the problem is the display driver and not the kernel itself
<jhoc2x2> karla: uhmm.. so should I uninstall my radeon drivers first before booting to the latest kernel?
<Djishere> Hi all
<folklore> hi friend
<folklore> welcome
<numberto> how do I check if my sound card is working on ubuntu 10.10
<karla> jhoc2x2, are you using fglrx??
<redbox> jhoc2x2: You can use your old kernel until you have found out why this is occurring.
<Djishere> is there any way to catch all interrupt in shell?
<jhoc2x2> karla: uhhm.. i think yes.. im using proprietary drivers
<dimmortal> I have.. and got no reply.. the issue HAD a fix(a few years ago) which has since been broken and I find no solutions.. just others that complain about the same
<dimmortal> the issue is with my lappys subwoffer not working (lenovo y530)
<jhoc2x2> redbox: ok. I am now.
<karla> jhoc2x2, well then if 'modprobe fglrx' fails then the driver wasn't properly put in place for your kernel to use, install the corresponding kernel headers and retry
<sxndave> dimmortal, wish I could help you, but I wouldn't know where to start
<jhoc2x2> karla: uhmm.. sorry but im not a pro here. will you enlighten me what you mean?
<dimmortal> http://iheartlinux.wordpress.com/2008/12/31/dolby-surround-sound/ <<< this solution no longer works
<dimmortal> and actually breaks the sound all together
<MACscr> ok, so i have a game installed on my windows disk, which i have mounted right now. When i try to launch the exe using wine, it says the file needs to be executable. I have tried chmod +x on the file, but everytime i check it afterwards, its showing as not executable again. Any ideas?
<karla> jhoc2x2, basically each time you install a new kernel, the proprietary radeon drivers are compiled from scratch, in order to do that the headers for that kernel version must be installed as well, make sure you have them
<MACscr> does it make a difference that the storage is ntfs?
<sxndave> MACscr, I think you may need to install it agin through WINE so it resides in WINES virtual file system
<MACscr> sxndave: i was told that was prefered, but not needed
<jhoc2x2> karla: if you'r asking if i did properly install my video drivers, I did. infact Im using a very nice cube effects here..
<sxndave> MACscr hmm, Ill go try a few myself now, see what happens
<MACscr> sxndave: seems to be happening with any exe within that drive
<soidexe> hey there! which package is command add-apt-repository from?
<profus2> hi everybody, need advice regarding program to convertr avi --> mp3 under ubuntu - any suggestions?
<karla> jhoc2x2, I'm sorry I'm just plain confused now, I thought you were only able to obtain a shell like you said
<Astyx> profus2, avidemux
<sxndave> MACscr, Ive just tried running Steam, I just right clicked and chose open with Wine program loader and its running. +x is not set on the file it just ran. Its on an NTFS partition on the same drive as my 10.10 install.
<profus2> @asty thx
<MACscr> sxndave: odd. im running the same version. I also just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/598023
<nandaran> hey so whats the recommended gui archiver
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 598023 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "unable to set executable bit on ntfs partition" [Medium,Triaged]
<geirha> nandaran: the default one ..?
<Astyx> nandaran, for gtk file-roller
<jon__> hello?
<nandaran> yeah i tryed guessing garchive but never heard of geda-utils so i figured i would ask
<Astyx> was that a question jon__ ?
<eloziomek> hello, how release a dhcp adress from command line in ubuntu 11.04, i dont see dhclient
<nandaran> Astyx: i like file-roller is perfect thanks
<redbox> nandaran: Don't forget additional support for file compression! 7z, rar, unzip, zip, etc!
<nandaran> whats the best way to root ubuntu lol
<karla> eloziomek, are you running through sudo??
<sxndave> MACscr, I cant set +x either on them, but it still just runs the programs, or at least tries. Sme of them fail due to unmet system environment. but smaller stuff thats a bit more self contained is just running here
<ikonia> eloziomek: -r and 11.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<nandaran> yeah i use file-roller on other distros.. ive been using xarchiver i believe lately and p7zip is spotty at best in it
<iceroot> nandaran: using sudo instead of a root-shell
<nandaran> pretty sure file-roller is gnome..   so whats the best way if i wanted to make it a build platform... moving gcc-multilibs around buy hand it brutal with sudo
<nandaran> ah sudo a shell probably
<MagicJ> I need to disable ctrl-alt-f2 etc - I used to do this in the file /etc/X11/zorg.conf - but I can not find the file on the new systems.  How do I disable these switches?
<karla> MagicJ, its xorg.conf, and if it's not there, make one :)
<nandaran> meld is still the best gui diff tool or is there something already on here also
<jitendra> i want to know if it is possible in orca to change the sound template... please someone help me
<iceroot> nandaran: vimdiff
<jatt> ediff
<nandaran> i miss vi
<MagicJ> karla - I meant x not z - ty - anyway, I will try making it, ty
<MagicJ> will need to log off here to test I guess so b back soon
<lemtzas> It would seem my main account is no longer part of the admin group. What commands might have caused this?
<jon__> someone editing the /etc/groups (or respective /etc/gshadow/) file?
<jon__> are you still part of the sudoers?
<lemtzas> No.
<lemtzas> But it doesn't seem to have removed me until after the restart I did a while ago.
<jon__> are there any other logins?
<lemtzas> Not with access to root.
<lemtzas> And I don't have access to the box at the moment.
<nandaran> can you boot ubuntu single user?
<lemtzas> Not sure.
<jon__> not without access to the box.
<jon__> single user mode does not start ssh daemons,
<nandaran> why are using a computer you dont have access too =/
<lemtzas> I'm at a university that performs heavy traffic shaping.
<lemtzas> It's rather annoying.
<jon__> hehe, so the box that he had found an explit has closed the hole and he's trying to find a way around... no?
<MagicJ> karla - ty - that was what I needed
<jon__> *exploit
<karla> MagicJ, yw
<lemtzas> Hmm?
<jitendra> i want to use orca for hindi but the problem is that even when i choose the language, the accent is British. SO, i was wondering if speech template can be replaced
<nandaran> lemtzas: so you do or dont have access to the hardware?
<jon__> lemtzas: it's ok.  I __LOVED__ college for just this reason...
<lemtzas> I can get access to it in a few days.
<lemtzas> Just not right now.
<dimmortal> I am pretty sure I need to figure out how to enable 'lenovo-sky' in the current version of alsa
<chatdude> helloooo
<davidcoe> how can I get the current network bandwidth?
<pozic> How can I tell shotwell not to display the image it imports?
<jhoc2x2> karla: uhmm, going back to my problem, please tell me how to install headers of kernel 2.6.35-25 pls
<dimmortal> it seems that the current alsa-base file contains nothing and adding anything to it just breaks the sound entirely
<bazhang> jhoc2x2, check in synaptic
<jon__> iftop
<jon__> davidcoe: use iftop
<jhoc2x2> bazhang: by the way, im using Kubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35-22
<xormor> how do I delete useless stuff from my hard drive?
<bazhang> jhoc2x2, okay, apt-cache search header
<xormor> now I only have about 200 meg free, I need at least 500 meg free.
<karla> xormor, 'rm -rf <stuff'
<sgillet> hey all, that may be a dumb question, but i'll fire anyway: How could I prevent Ubuntu 10.04 to automatically dim-log out after some time (1 precision: I previously set the Power Management settings to "Never" before)
<gaelfx> xormor: what would you define as "useless" stuff?
<xormor> karla: yes. and sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean, what other commands?
<xormor> gaelfx: some useless videos, useless porn, useless temporary files.
<jon__> sudo apt-get purge <package_name>
<jhoc2x2> why not simply click and delete?
<gaelfx> xormor: select useless files with mouse, press delete button, empty trash can
<nandaran> it is probably easier to get to android via ubuntu? these both seem so user oriented linux's
<gaelfx> lather, rinse, repeat
<dimmortal> lol
<gaelfx> unfortunately, linux is still without a "remove porn" command, so you sort of have to do it by hand
<jhoc2x2> bazhang: after the cache search?
<karla> If there were a 'remove porn' command, what language would it be written in???
<nandaran> yeah but ubuntu atleast resets tmp on boot right
<gaelfx> karla: python
<jhoc2x2> lol on that gae
<jhoc2x2> lol on that gae
<nandaran> i should have installed squid on the host... since its bypassing all my malware blocking just cuz it went off defaults haha
 * gaelfx takes his bow and tries to get back on topic
<nandaran> i didnt know so many of my favorite forums had so many ads for drugs!
<MagicJ> I have chanhed my screen saver to gltext, at least the system indicates that I have changed it, however, when it does activate I still get the old "feet".  I even re-booted and the changes have not taked.  I have seen this before and knw that they eventually take,  What do I need to do to make them take NOW!
<drizt> hi can i fully remove package from ppa? i want to upload a new package with the same name and version.
<gaelfx> does apt-p2p work automagically, or do I have to invoke it? also, does it need to be configured in any way?
<gaelfx> drizt: sudo apt-get purge <package-name>
<gaelfx> drizt: then you have to remove the ppa from the system
<gaelfx> that's such a weird ping timeout
<profus2> sorry for newbie question: where to extract *.tar.bz2 - file to
<xormor> profus2: home dir
<gaelfx> profus2: depends what you're trying to do. what are you trying to do?
<nandaran> well thanks again! good luck with your userbase
<drizt> gaelfx: i uploaded package on ppa and i want to delete it package on ppa.
<sicopath> Is there anyway to login using a script, and run a command?
<karla> profus2, any directory of your choosing, generally, use the -C <dir> option
<profus2> would like to extract downloaded software and run it
<gaelfx> drizt: oh, sorry, I misunderstood. I've never dealt with managing a ppa before, sorry
<sicopath> use ppa-purge ?
<karla> profus2, 'tar -C <dir> -jxf file.tar.bz2'
<sicopath> sudo ppa-purge -d <Ubuntu version> ppa:<the PPA to purge>
<profus2> i have no problem extracting it, what is not clear to me
<jhoc2x2> should I purge radeon drivers before upgrading kernels???
<drizt>  gaelfx np
<karla> jhoc2x2, not really
<drizt> is there somebody who can help me with ppa?
<sicopath> drizt, you want to remove the ppa?
<profus2> is there a program directory to extract it to and afterwoods run it
<jhoc2x2> karla: I updated my headers now , should i restart and try the new kernel?
<profus2> a standard directory, I mean
<gaelfx> sicopath: no, he's managing a ppa, wants to change the files in it
<sicopath> gaelfx, oh sorry, my bad
<gaelfx> np
<drizt> sicopath: no i want to remove package on ppa. then i want to upload package with the same name and version.
<karla> jhoc2x2, if you've seen some output related to 'dkms' then chances are that might work, go ahead then :)
<magnetron> hi, does the official ubuntu 10.10 ec2 server image support the binary nvidia driver and python-opencl?
<sicopath> how can i issue commands on boot (ie, login without using a keyboard)  (console only)
<sicopath> drizt, ppa-purge? no?
<drizt> package has the same name and version but it has new orig.tar.gz
<jhoc2x2> karla: ok thanks.. restarting in a few seconds..
<sgillet> How could I prevent Ubuntu 10.04 to automatically dim-log out after some time?
<gaelfx> here's something interesting: https://lwn.net/Articles/429812/
<sxndave> sicopath, have you tried here -> #ubuntu-packaging
<sgillet>  (1 precision: I previously set the Power Management settings to "Never" before)
<magnetron> sgillet: check screensaver settings
<drizt> sicopath:  is it console command ?
<sicopath> sxndave, i'm trying to find out if it is possible to login to a system (that has never been logged into) without a keyboard.
<sxndave> sicopath, yeh I mis directed that sorry.
<sicopath> by modifying something on the filesystem.
<sgillet> magnetron: does that require installing xscreensaver?
<sxndave> drizt, have you tried here -> #ubuntu-packaging
<sicopath> i only have a ps/2 keyboard.  one system needs a usb keyboard.  I'm trying to find out how to login and issue one command.  The command gets the box online.  Then I can ssh in from another computer.
<karla> sicopath, well you can, err, pass init=/bin/sh to the boot command
<drizt> sxndave: thank you
<sicopath> karla, by modifying files?  i have no keyboard access to this computer.  But I can take the drive and transfer it to this computer. (it's a SD - debian system)
<lillecarl> sicopath, you can buy a keyboard, thats also a alternative :)
<tw4n> How to get my canon DSLR as a webcam device for live capture?
<sicopath> lillecarl, :) i know.  it's a rollup rubber one :( broken.  I had a ps/2 to usb adapter, but can't find it.
<sicopath> it's a wii system that is booting debain via SD card.
<amit> i have 32bit ubuntu but i want to install to 64bit as i have core2 duo processor what should i do for upgrade from 32bit to 64 bit?
<deww> tw4n: is that officially or unofficially supported by any OS?
<bazhang> amit, full reinstall
<gaelfx> sicopath:  I feel like there must be an on-screen keyboard that you can set up, hang on
<amit> bazhang:is there not any other method/
<bazhang> amit, no
<amit> ok thnx
<tw4n> deww: I am trying to get a live view of my camera in let's say Cheese. The thing is ubuntu makes the device behace like a usb stick. The camera is a Canon 7D
<gaelfx> sicopath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility check this out, I know it's somewhere, I'm just not sure where exactly
<amit> gaelfx:is there not any way other than full instalation of 64bit ubuntu rather than to upgrade from 32bit?
<sicopath> thanks for link gaelfx
<jhoc2x2> karla: no luck after restarting..
<deww> tw4n: i see people talk about it for other oses using canon's software or something.
<karla> jhoc2x2, :/
<jhoc2x2> karla: it seems im having error code -110 .. dunno what that means
<deww> live view mode
<gaelfx> sicopath: no prob
<Oer> amit you cannot upgrade the Architecture, only reinstall 64, or side by side install
<jhoc2x2> karla: im using 64bit by the way.. if that helps
<gaelfx> amit: there might be, but it's a LOT more difficult than just reinstalling
<tw4n> deww: yes it is possible on windows and osx. I do need it for my setup on ubuntu :(  the only thing close to it I found was "gPhoto2" http://photodoto.com/tethered-shooting-with-linux/
<amit> gaelfx:0er:how much min ram is needed for 64 bit and can i use 64 bit as i have core 2duo processor e7500
<BlaDe^> Hey i've just plugged my external hdd in via usb and it's not showing up
<BlaDe^> how can I find it?
<tw4n> deww: The best trick would be to convert the connected device to an video 4 linux device: v4l
<jhoc2x2> anyone updated to kernel 2.6.35-25 ???
<bazhang> amit, you can use 64bit, yes
<gaelfx> amit: you should be fine with that processor, ram req's are same as for 32 bit
<karla> jhoc2x2, honestly, an error that only outputs '-110' isn't one that's meant to be fixed - theoretically it should be working
<amit> thanx all of u
<gaelfx> sicopath: so funny story, I got the onscreen keyboard...by using a physical keyboard :/
<amit> plz tell me what difference i  wil find related to s/w in 64bit compare to 32 bit?
<g0rby> Hello, In ubuntu studio I have installed compat-wireless formy netgear wna1100, Iwlist wlan0 scan now finds all the AP's in my area but network manager doesnt show any essid in the drop down, anyone have any ideas?
<chalet16> I'm trying to config Ubuntu to use Buffalo WLI-UC-G300HP  (0411:0148) for my wireless but I got very high ping time (more than 1 sec).
<chalet16> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<gaelfx> amit: not much, but you might notice a performance increase in more processor intensive apps
<sicopath> gaelfx, :) doh.  I'm just trying to run /root/whiite-ez-wifi-config so the wii can get online
<amit> gaelfx:ok thanx
<gaelfx> sicopath: can you ssh into it?
<gaelfx> sicopath: oh, haha sorry
<g0rby> is there some where i can tell network man what interface to use for wlan or something?
<sicopath> no, it's not online (until you login and run the whiite-ez-wifi-config
<amit> gaelfx:is there a difference between ordering a cd and downloading it one from ubuntu web?
<jrib> amit: the one you order looks prettier
<gaelfx> amit: one of them should take longer than the other
<gaelfx> amit: also, if you can burn a cd yourself, it's better than asking for a cd for free, since, while it may be free for you, someone has to pay for it
<amit> gaelfx:thanx
<amit> jrib:thanx
<g0rby> like, the internet you mean? ;)
<gaelfx> sicopath: well, if you can ssh in and do "onboard&" that should get you the onscreen keyboard
<sicopath> if i could ssh in, i would be fine :)
<gaelfx> sicopath: er, you might need a DISPLAY=:0 in front of that
<meloris> hello i neeed help
<gaelfx> sicopath: good point
<gaelfx> !ask | meloris
<bazhang> meloris, with what
<ubottu> meloris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g0rby> is there somewhere I can tell network man what interface to use for wireless?
<bazhang> !wifi | g0rby
<ubottu> g0rby: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meloris> how compile soure code ?
<gaelfx> sicopath: got it, it's in the Prefences menu under Assistice Technologies
<gaelfx> *assistive
<jrib> !compile | meloris
<ubottu> meloris: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> meloris: though you should always (really: always) use apt
<gaelfx> sicopath: if you enable assistive technologies, then choose preferred apps and select onboard for mobility
<ardchoille> meloris: have you checked to see if the app is in the repos already?
<amit> as i can't run 64bit OS on virtual box if my main OS is 32 bit.and now m installing 64bit as my main OS can i use other 64bit OS on virtual machine?
<meloris> no
<meloris> no
<ardchoille> meloris: there's a chance the app is already compiled and all you need to do is install it. What is the name of the app?
<g0rby> ok so i had a look there, but all that documentation assumes that either a) your wifi driver is not working
<meloris> i need compile EMC2 program
<g0rby> or b) some software problem
<g0rby> but, my card is working, as i can interrogate it with iwtools, but networka man just dont seem to reach it
<RubenHaan> hi, Small question: how do i get info about what soundcard is in my computer? what command can i use in terminal for that?
<adrian_berg> is there a log of this channel somewhere?
<jrib> !logs | adrian_berg
<ubottu> adrian_berg: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ardchoille> meloris: that sounds like fun
<adrian_berg> thanks jrib
<adrian_berg> that's great news
<Guest5272> hey can enyone here experienced with ubuntu netbook remix help me im getting problems with system drivers and effects problems[i think some how thes are all related]
<Guest5272> hey can enyone here experienced with ubuntu netbook remix help me im getting problems with system drivers and effects problems[i think some how thes are all related]
<teweWork> how can i share the bash command history between multiple terminals?
<jrib> teweWork: try #bash
<Guest5272> hey can enyone here experienced with ubuntu netbook remix help me im getting problems with system drivers and effects problems[i think some how thes are all related]
<bazhang> Guest5272, more details needed
<rouissat-algeria> hi
<rouissat-algeria> hi
<sxndave> does anyone know if the channel bot has a seen system?
<bazhang> sxndave, it does not
<sxndave> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> sxndave, try whois or whowas or check the !logs
<Guest5272> mi netbook remix is failing to read any drivers i have on mi netbook[acre aspire one]and i cant enable desktop effects for that. i had gotten help befor but the results were tht the system was thinkyng that mi screen was biger than it was
<Guest5272> and for some reazon mi computer is craching everytime i try to do something that envolves HD graphics
<amit> how to mount partition?when i open any drive it automatically comes on desktop screen. i want as i open my system it automatically shows in desktop
<jrib> amit: will it always be connected to your computer on boot?
<amit> jrib: i mean to say that when i open any drive it comes on desktop.i want it to fix permanent on desktop
<Diamondcite> Guest5272: Which Acer Aspire One? There are multiple versions with Different specs. Example Names are A110L or ZG5 or D250 etc..
<stianhj> amit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Guest5272> mi netbook remix is failing to read any drivers i have on mi netbook[acre aspire one]and i cant enable desktop effects for that. i had gotten help befor but the results were tht the system was thinkyng that mi screen was biger than it was
<jrib> amit: I understand.  I am asking if the drive will always be connected to your computer when you boot?
<amit> stianhj:thanx
<Guest5272> hold on let me check the model
<amit> jrib: no i  an talking about my partitions
<jrib> amit: fine, replace "drive" with "drive the partition is on" in my question
<Guest5272> its an acer aspire one ZG5
<Diamondcite> Guest5272: So it's a 8.9" model with a 1st generation atom..
<amit> jrib: can u help me how to do that
<Starcraftmazter> how to split a very vide wallpaper across 2 monitors, same workspace?
<Guest5272> its an acer aspire one ZG5
<jrib> amit: I'm trying to help you, but you're not answering my question
<Guest5272> yep that right
<l4ng1t> hello guys
<Guest5272> its the computer im usyng now on this chat
<amit> jrib: m new so i m not understanding plz elobrate ur question so i can understand more clearly
<g0rby> I managed to connect now, but network man still doesnt show other Essid in the drop down, connection only occoured when i entered my settings manualy then ran dhcp myself
<jrib> amit: is the partition on an internal drive?
<amit> jrib:yes
<jrib> !fstab | amit
<ubottu> amit: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Starcraftmazter> nvm span option
 * Diamondcite opens the netbooks the netbooks (ZG5) and tests.. I don't see anything wrong locally... which kind of HD task are you trying?
<amit> jrib:thanx m going to study it
<sogeking99> hey guys, every time i start up ubuntu i need to enter my network pass. cant i make it sign in on its own?
<Guest5272> i try to get a full screen on youtube and the flash player crashes aloong with mi desktop[i am currently usyng a GNOME session]
<Diamondcite> sogeking99: If it's to unlock the wifi passwords, make that one connection available to all users, it will no longer ask for a password on login.
<g0rby> I would still like to figure out why network-manager isnt behaveing as it should
<g0rby> since every new wirless connection must be set up manualy this way
<Diamondcite> Guest5272: From personal experience, the ZG5's N270 can only handle Youtube at up to 480p, anything higher will lag horribly if not out right fail.
<zero_> mentor-dk-installer.bin: relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_compat.so.2: symbol strcmp, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<zero_> can someone point me into the right direction to fix this please?
<Guest5272> but it did work befor when i had sterted with linux last year, why is it turnyng out like this now?
<zero_> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<paulmillar> Hi Guys, I just reduced the size of my root lv through the alternate CD - everything seemed fine... Then I rebooted the system and get this: http://cl.ly/4pEH  - Is anyone able to take a look / help me get the system booted up?
<sogeking99> it doesn't do it on my windows. surely theres a way?
<zero_> 10.04.02 to be precise.
<Guest5272> but it did work befor when i had sterted with linux last year, why is it turnyng out like this now?
<Diamondcite> Guest5272: ... I see.. in that case I can't really help with the issue since I can't figure out how yours is different.. unless it thinks your graphic card is something else. (Should just be an intel GMA 950)
<sogeking99> plus on my old pc ubuntu connected automatically
<Curtis> Hello :)
<Diamondcite> sogeking99: Is this PC connected via a wire or wireless?
<sogeking99> wireless
<amit> can i use 64bit OS on virtual machine  as i have 64bit processor and also have installed 64bit OS?
<iceroot> amit: yes
<jrib> amit: yeah
<Diamondcite> sogeking99: I never got a reply earlier.. did you try editing that connection to you specific wifi network and make it "Available to All users"
<Curtis_> curtis
<Curtis_> woops
<amit> jrib,iceroot:ok tell me can iuse 64bit on virtual machine if i have 32 bit installed on my 64bit machine?
<Guest5272> thats the problem that poped up last time , the computer was thinking tht i had no driver so it was using an older driver that was stored in the memory,but still the computer gives trouble when only on youtube i can get a full screen but only on mi personal videos while usyng movie player
<jrib> amit: yes, I believe so
<iceroot> amit: depending what you are using (xen, vbox, kvm, vmware)
<Guest5272> i apologise for mi bad english i havent bein home in florida for a long time
<sogeking99> isn't that a security risk?
<Diamondcite> sogeking99: Right click the network icon -> Edit Connections -> [Wireless] -> Choose the top item (Should be current connection) -> [edit] -> []Available to all users -> Apply
<amit> jrib: but when i going to install 64bit on virtual box OSE as my main OS is 32 bit installed it says kernel is of 32 bit
<amit> iceroot:
<l4ng1t> i have both 32bit and 64bit in virtual machine and running well
<Diamondcite> sogeking99: Well it depends, else it has to ask YOU everytime for your master password to decrypt your wifi
<Diamondcite> sogeking99: So it's convience or security, not both.
<iceroot> amit: you have to install vbox32 bit on a 32bit host
<sogeking99> ok thanks
<amit> iceroot:yes
<iceroot> amit: and with vt-x you can run 64bit on it
<amit> iceroot:thax i understood the point
<iceroot> amit: but the vbox-package and the host must match the same architecture
<l4ng1t> anyway.. how to detect my internal webcam? im so desperate, my cam gone :(
<iceroot> amit: but you cant use more then 4gb ram with that setup for the host + vm
<Diamondcite> sogeking99: Even if they are available to all users it's not stored in plaintext, there is still some encoding to make it harder to read.
<Quantum_Ion> How can you tell if someone is remotely connected to your Ubuntu Linux system ?
<iceroot> amit: the same for xen
<iceroot> Quantum_Ion: w
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Try the 'who' command in the terminal, it should show all active users
<amit> iceroot:how i install virtual box OSE OF 64bit as ubuntu s/w center provide it of 32 bit on 32 bit host
<iceroot> amit: please reread what i wrote
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, iceroot Thanks
<sogeking99> yeah, i also thought i was connecting automatically the first day though
<paulmillar> Is anyone able to help me with this please? http://cl.ly/4pEH I'd really appreciate it
<iceroot> amit: hist and vbox must be the same architecutre
<iceroot> amit: host
<amit> iceroot:thanx
<Curtis_> can someone help me? i did a fresh install of 10.10 on my acer laptop which was working fine .. i then rebooted and ever since, ive been getting an error message .. i don't know the exact wording but it was along the lines of 'failed to mount dev/loop0' and 'initram' .. so ive tried to reinstall from several different disks .. a 10.10 livecd and a 10.04 LTS aswell .. but every time i open the installer, the installer stalls
<Curtis_> either at the 'select time zone' stage or the language select page .. ive tried several different installers including wubi which failed and installing from the livecd but no luck .. someone please help me :| if theres a pro out there somewhere, i can give you my email address or something? thanks :)
<amit> iceroot: i understood these basics now thanx a ton
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, What other operating systems do you have on the Acer laptop ?
<Curtis_> i run windows 7
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_,Can you boot Windows 7 without any problems ?
<amit> iceroot; how to open tty mode on virtual box as i have tried but alt+ctrl+[F1-f6] doesnot work ?
<Curtis_> yes windows 7 has no problem booting
<iceroot> amit: sorry dont know, have a look at #vbox
<amit> ok
<Quantum_Ion>  Curtis_ The problem is that you have you understand partition tables on your harddrives although Ubuntu Linux makes it easy with a self partitioner built into the install program it is always not flawless sometimes you have to manually partition your hardrive with a tool like partition magic
<Quantum_Ion> or PartedMagic
<iceroot> Quantum_Ion: gparted is the tool for linux
<Curtis_> i can use GParted but the trouble is, i can't actually get past the first step of the installer
<Curtis_> im capable of partitioning my hard-drive
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, Read this and make an iso of this program
<Curtis_> im a noob i realise but i am familiar with the terminal to a degree
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<Curtis_> thanks quantum-ion
<sogeking99> what tends to be setup for games? i see setup.sh is that it? but i clicked it and it opened gedit
<Curtis_> but i could just use gparted from the live-cd? it's not the partitioning that's the problem as i already have 50gb of dedicated space for my linux partition
<Curtis_> the error message is similar to:
<Curtis_>  http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<Curtis_> i mean
<Curtis_> [mount: mounting /dev /root/dev failed: no such file or directory]
<Curtis_> [mount: mounting /dev /root/sys failed: no such file or directory]
<Curtis_> [mount: mounting /dev /root/proc failed: no such file or directory]
<Curtis_> [Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.]
<Curtis_> [No init found. Try passing init= bootarg]
<FloodBot2> Curtis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Curtis_> [BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)]
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, In some cases you might have to manually partition your hardrive with a tool like PartedMagic because sometimes the partition tables get screwed up
<gaelfx> !pb | Curtis_
<ubottu> Curtis_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaelfx> !virtualbox > sicopath
<ubottu> sicopath, please see my private message
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, You might even have have to reinstall Windows 7 in some cases
<Curtis_> im sorry .. im not sure how to use this chat thing .. id be so greatful if someone could provide email or msn support?
<amit> gaelfx: how to open tty mode in virtual box i mean alt+ctrl+F1-F6 ?
<sogeking99> ?
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, Sometimes your partition table can get screwed up with multiple installs of the Ubuntu Linux operating system
<Random832> amit: if you can't figure out a way to send the keys, try sudo chvt 1
<gaelfx> amit: ctl+alt+f2
<amit> Dr_Willis:how to open tty mode in virtual box i mean alt+ctrl+F1-F6 ?
<gaelfx> amit: oh, sorry, I don't know about doing it in virtual box
<amit> gaelfx: i tried all but it doesnot work on virtual box
<Random832> well, if you can figure out a way to send ctrl-alt-f1 to the guest it should work, but if you can't, then try chvt
<Random832> wait, what's your host OS?
<Random832> if you're on windows, your problem is probably just you're using the wrong ctrl key
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, Sometimes when I really screw up my partition tables I will wipe the harddisk completely clean using this program and start from scratch http://www.dban.org/
<Random832> you have to use left ctrl or it gets treated as the magic virtualbox key
<amit> Random832: will u plz explain sir! shoud i write that command in ternial of virtual box os
<Curtis_> thanks but theres no way im deleting my windows 7 partition
<Curtis_> it's the only one that seems to be working
<Random832> amit: can you answer my question? i'm trying to figure out why ctrl-alt-f1 isn't working
<Random832> i thought you meant it was changing the host to the tty instead
<Random832> not that it just wasn't working
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, This program -> http://www.dban.org/ also wipes your harddisks completly clean so no government official such as the NSA, FBI, or DEA can access your harddrive for evidence against you
<amit> Random832: my host OS is ubuntu and on virtuak box it is fedora
<Random832> ok
<Random832> yeah run the chvt command in a terminal
<Random832> you have to sudo for it to work for X
<unixrox> amit: Please correct spelling before hitting the enter key.
<sogeking99> how do i run setup.sh?
<Quantum_Ion> Curtis_, I hope you made backup reinstall disks for Windows 7, because harddrives sometimes fail
<amit> Random832: on host OS terminal or virtual box
<Random832> on virtalbox
<Random832> on the host it would change the host to it
<amit> unixrox: i will try my best
<unixrox> sogeking99: Run it in a terminal. chmod +x setup.sh ; ./setup.sh
<amit> Random832: ok i will try
<example92> hello from greece!!
<karla> example92, hello, i hate for your enthusiasm to be met by silence so Hi!!!
<unixrox> Is it possible to install Ubuntu using a FreeBSD kernel the way it is with Debian GNU/Linux to run a FreeBSD kernel? Is this possible in Ubuntu?
<example92> my webcam works, but its toodark... anybody kno how to change the settings?
<example92> !karla, :P
<Dr_Willis> unixrox:  i dont think it is at this time.
<sogeking99> its on an iso so it said its a read only filesystem
<unixrox> Dr_Willis: Okay.
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  whats the thing supposed to be doing anyway?
<sogeking99> installing the linux version of heroes of might and magic 3
<sogeking99> i mounted the disk
<sogeking99> in the disk is setup.sh
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  perhaps youy need to some how tell uit where to uinstall to...
<sogeking99> im very new to linux, no clue how to do much
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  the setup program dosent ask where to install the game to?
<crm_> sogeking try "sh ./setup.sh"
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  its also possible the game would work better witn the windows version in wine. then the old linux version
<sogeking99> setup.sh? i cant run it it open gedit
<ardchoille> crm_: with "sh", you don't need the "./"
<sogeking99> function not found
<ardchoille> sounds like a code bug
<qpwoei> can anybody tell me where kernel is installed
<sogeking99> damn
<AbhijiT> !kernel | qpwoei
<ubottu> qpwoei: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> try bash setup.sh perhaps
<sogeking99> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on x86_64
<vega-> qpwoei: in /boot
<crm_> sogeking99, : gonna have to install the 32bit compatibility libraries I think.
<sogeking99> how do i do that?
<crm_> working on it..
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  as i said - it may be best to use the windows version of the game in wine.
<sogeking99> i can try
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: looks like a lot less problems that way anyway
<Dr_Willis> old linux native games - often have major issues on new disrtos.
<sogeking99> isn't wine buggy for most games?
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  not really. depneds on the game.
<crm_> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-sdl
<Dr_Willis> try what crm_  is suggesting.. and see if it works.
<crm_> I'm still pretty new but if it doesn't work you can always reverse by changing install to remove
<sogeking99> thanks ill try
<Rickardo1> I got "httpd (pid 150) already running" when trying to start apache.. but I can´t find httpd with ps aux | grep httpd
<sogeking99> i want to learn linux better. so i dont have too always depend on you guys. greatly appreciated by the way. anyone recommend a boo to learn bash?
<ardchoille> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<crm_> man bash
<AbhijiT> sogeking99, tldp.org and linux.com
<greppy> !abs | sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<g0rby> sogeking99: just keep practiceing with things u like, dont force it in unless some one is paying you to :P
<ardchoille> sogeking99: and hang out in this channel, I have learned so much from just sitting and watching
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  watch the book stores/used book stores for stuff by O'reily (i think i spelt it right) :) bargin books are great.
<sogeking99> ok thanks. i normally enjoy learning new things anyway
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: yep, O'Reiy books are great
<sogeking99> whats best book by them?
<sogeking99> might be on amazon
<g0rby> sogeking99: I only mean to say stuff doesnt tend to stick in your mind when u make it tangible
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  they got stuff covering everything
<sogeking99> yeah i understand
<sicopath> ok, so i used a ppc mingetty and i am now logged in.  what would i now edit to run the command /root/whiite-ez-wifi-config?
<ardchoille> sogeking99: the bash book I have (o'reily) has a fish on the cover, good book
<yuskhanzab> yuhu..
<doodie> I want to install Lmms-vst. But every time I install it., it remove wine 1 and installs wine 1.2. However, I need wine 1.  How to do that???
<Dr_Willis> !infi lmmns-vst
<Dr_Willis> !infi lmms-vst
<Pici> Dr_Willis: infi
<Dr_Willis> Grr. i give up. :) whats lmms-vst?
<doodie> Dr_Willis, my problem is I want to install a software and without replacing wine1 with wine 1.2.
<ardchoille>  Linux Multimedia Studio - VST support
<sogeking99> my touchpad on laptop seems annoyingly over sensitive today. keep clicking everything when i just want to move cursor around, just me maybe?
<amit> how to hide my ip while on XChat
<Dr_Willis> sogeking99:  wet hands.
<AbhijiT> amit, you may get cloak
<ardchoille> !cloak | amit
<ubottu> amit: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> amit:  ask for a Cloak in #freenode. Its not really that big a security issue
<amit> ok thanx
<Dr_Willis> I wonder why they just dont cloak everyone by default..  but they proberly got reasons
<AbhijiT> amit, you need to have a registered nick first
<sogeking99> oh right
<amit> abhijit: how to register
<AbhijiT> !register | amit
<ubottu> amit: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gaelfx> does apt-p2p work automagically or do I need to invoke it?
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  you are the first person ive heard in here thats actually tried to use that. :)
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  check its man page perhaps?
<sogeking99> fount a free book 'the linux command line' by William E. Shotts, Jr.
<misk> any good recommendation for basic bash scripting ?
<Dr_Willis> misk:  clarify what you are looking for.
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of sites/guides/books out about bash  and scripting bash.
<Dr_Willis>  the #bash channel has  some referances also in their topic i recall
<misk> hm
<misk> I've had seen some online resources
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<misk> but I've to look into the very basics
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: I'm googling it now ;)
<Dr_Willis> the delicious.com web site also has good bash links under the bash tags.
<Slartibart> When I run a certain wget command on my local ubuntu it works fine, but on another machine I get 404. I suppose it's because the url on the remote machine has %5C added in front of special chars in it, i.e. ? and &. Anyone who knows why this happens??
<misk> okey
<misk> thank you.
<BluesKaj> Slartibart, does curl work in that situation ?
<ktlou> hey im new to linux and im trying to install something on ubuntu but it isnt working would anyone be able to help me please?
<AbhijiT> !details | ktlou
<ubottu> ktlou: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slartibart> BluesKaj: Yes. But since the line actually works here locally I was hoping I wouldn't need that?
<ktlou> ok im trying to install http://www.shaplov.ru/files/sim/ in terminal. i did the whole cd/... but its saying no such file or directory exists. the first time i did it it worked but i missed the - in apt-get and now its not finding it i dont know why
<BluesKaj> Slartibart, dunno what the prob is , I just thought an alternative might work
<Dr_Willis> ktlou:  check your spelling at the command line, use the tab key to complete file/paths.. case is imporntant.
<Slartibart> BluesKaj: Yes, thanks for that one.
<ktlou> its typed exactly the same as the time it worked thats why im a bit lost
<Quantum_Ion> WINE is still so shitty
<Quantum_Ion> been like that for at least 10 years
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  i rarely have issues with it with the progarsm i do need it for.
<Dr_Willis> but thats not exactly OT. for this channel.
<BluesKaj> Quantum_Ion, are you a gamer?
<shomon> firestarter is using 90% cpu... am I being attacked? how can I reduce that?
<gaelfx> ah, I found a guide about how to setup apt-p2p, it's pretty decent I'd have to say
<gaelfx> for anyone interested: http://bredsaal.dk/installing-apt-p2p-on-ubuntu
<dsdale24> I'm running kubuntu natty, been keeping up to date. After upgrading yesterday or the day before "aptitude full-upgrade" and restarting, I can no longer access the network. Wireless networking isnt working, and even rebooting with a wired connection isn't working. Its a dual-boot machine, windows 7 can connect to the network. Is there a way I can check my config?
<bazhang> dsdale24, #ubuntu+1 for that
<dsdale24> thanks
<waperboy> apt-p2p for people who are getting slow apt downloads?
<seblabel> what is apt-p2p ?
<misk> Dr_Willis: got the book by Ken o Burtch, looks fine. What you sya
<misk> say*
<sgo11> hi, If I mount -t ecryptfs /secret /secret manually, should I umount it manually before shutdown? or is that safe to shutdown without manual umount? thanks.
<waperboy> only reason I can think of, or server unavailability of course...
<sxndave> or for firewalled machines on lan
<gaelfx> waperboy: seblabel: yeah, basically, it's for getting apt repos via p2p
<seblabel> this is very intersting
<waperboy> someday I should go through all the running processes (300+) on my Lucid and get rid of unnecessary stuff... heh
<gaelfx> my thoughts exactly, I don't know why they haven't made it an official package yet, it's been around for quite a while
<gaelfx> waperboy: well, it also helps to take some of the stress off of the servers
<waperboy> for example, why do I have 24 "ext4-dio-unwrit" processes?
<crm_> brilliant idea imho... I wonder if by p2p proxy it means it'll start out using apt-get method and add p2p as it finds sources.
<seblabel> maybe it can give a door to bad people with no good vibrations
<Dr_Willis> misk:  i only get books from the bargin bins. :) and havent gotten any new linux books in ages.. once you got the basics covered.. most new books just reahash the fundamentals
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Right
<waperboy> Dr willis - yea, much more to learn on the net :)
<Dr_Willis> I found the Orealy 'Bash' book in a bargin table for like $5 once.. it was the older version. but still worked..
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Kind of a waste to keep buying new Linux books all the time because of the frequent updates things get outdated pretty quickly
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Usually new that book is $30.00 or more
<gaelfx> bash is king, what more can I say?
<Dr_Willis> 'core' books to look for would be one on Bash, Regular Expressions, and VIM perhaps.. depends on what you want to learn
<waperboy> somtimes when I'm using StumbleUpon, I stumble upon some neat pages, like "10 onliners a unix admin can't live without" or some such
<waperboy> goldmine ;)
<Dr_Willis> I got a whole 'set' of the PERL books for like $10  from oreail
<waperboy> *oneliners
<misk> hmm
<Quantum_Ion> Computer Books are usually the most expensive books in the store and they become outdated quickly
<misk> highly appreciated.
<misk> Thank you. Dr. :)
<Scriptorium> hey
<Scriptorium> hi all
<itaylor57> I accept the use of bash as the main shell, but I have ksh on my system for when I want to use my preferred shell
<g0rby> learning perl and  bash at same time is quite cool
<wrx> bash
<Scriptorium> perl is a nice programming language
<waperboy> something I should learn
<waperboy> never get around to it
<misk> I've been into some automation in services, related to Core Networks.
<misk> I know some basics about it, but need to grasp it once and for all :)
<misk> I'm going for bash+.pl
<jhonnyboy> #mac
<sobersabre> hi.
<Scriptorium> hi sober
<sobersabre> I am on maverick (10.10)
<sobersabre> the machine sometimes "gets stuck" in graphic mode.
<twiky> Hi guys
<sobersabre> I suspect it might have bad X configuration.
<itaylor57> sobersabre: are you using compiz?
<sobersabre> itaylor57: I'd love to disable it too.
<g0rby> is there a package for a special OS/X ripoff pannel thing, or do i just need to set a pannel up in a fancy way?
<StarZtorm> Whats the difference between Ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 ? (other than that the .04 is supported for longer?)
<sobersabre> it's nvidia card though. should work.
<twiky> Howto extract a PDF document page per page (1.pdf, 2.pdf, ..., 10.pdf, ...) with pdftk ? Or another tool
<wp4nuv> Hello all, is anyone having trouble connecting to MSN via Empathy recently?
<cdavis> Where does the nm-applet store settings? I have somehow added a wireless network that I cannot delete
<sobersabre> so the question is how do I cause the system to reconfigure X once again.
<sipior> twiky: the pdftk man page is pretty thorough. is something not working as you expect?
<twiky> sipior: I don't find the option to do it :-/
<itaylor57> sobersabre: you can reset your gnome config
<Octav> hi all
<sobersabre> itaylor57: how do I do this ?
<sobersabre> I want to also reset GDM settings.
<crm_> cdavis : I think "/etc/NetworkManager"
<twiky> sipior: It's ok to create a PDF from others but seperate a document page per page :/
<sipior> twiky: have a look at "burst"
<itaylor57> sobersabre: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<madurax86> i have an internal mic in my laptop and theres only one audio port in it in windows it asks what i plugged in when i plug something in(mic, headset, headphone) and i need to use a headset in linux how can i do it?
<sobersabre> itaylor57: I have no X... would this link work in text ?
<sipior> twiky: the burst entry in the pdftk man page gives a few examples.
<itaylor57> sobersabre: hang on I will find the command
<cdavis> crm_: thanks, but nothing is there. Is this where if I save a wireless network the actual config should be?
<itaylor57> !reset
<Gangrel> I installed ubuntu 10.10 alongside with windows 7 but when i boot there is no grub
<itaylor57> there is a bot command for gnome reset but I have forgotten it
<Gangrel> any idea how to fix it?
<Fjodor> Hi all. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/650539?comments=all is reported as fixed, but it isn't for me. Does anyone else see that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 650539 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "SRU: Launching a Qt app crashes X when using Xinerama" [High,Fix released]
<bazhang> itaylor57, resetpanels but thats not all of gnome
<StarZtorm> Is there a way to order a program to open a file in the Terminal? (like having Videolan opening a mp3 or avi file?
<cdavis> crm_: I found it, it was a Bluetooth connection I had played with
<itaylor57> bazhang: yea there is a command to the bot todisplay the gnome reset but I have forgottenit
<jussi> StarZtorm: so you want to start the vlc gui with some file?
<g0rby> is there an app to make a pannel look / behave like the OS/x dock?
<amit> ! fstat
<bazhang> itaylor57, no such thing as entire gnome reset
<StarZtorm> jussi, yes.
<amit> ! fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jussi> StarZtorm: go to the location of the file, then : vlc filename.avi
<itaylor57> bazhang: your right too early and no caffine
<StarZtorm> jussi, ill try that thanks!
<jussi> !info awn | g0rby
<ubottu> g0rby: Package awn does not exist in maverick
<twiky> sipior: http://pastie.org/1606105
<jussi> !info avant-window-navigator | g0rby
<ubottu> g0rby: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 880 kB
<g0rby> ty
<sipior> twiky: just a warning. is it not running to completion?
<StarZtorm> jussi, thanks alot!
<jussi> StarZtorm: :)
<StarZtorm> jussi, now that i did that, it seems that im "inside" the program in the terminal. is there a way to get out of it?
<llutz> StarZtorm: vlc filename.avi &
<jussi> StarZtorm: if you press ctrl+c it will quit it... and what llutz said
<StarZtorm> Alright, thanks a bunch you two :)
<Octav> who have a backtrack system how to instal games in this system
<wolter> where can I get a deb for firefox 4?
<Octav> ?
<itaylor57> wolter: there should be a ppa available
<Pici> Octav: We don't support backtrack here, please use their channel for support: #backtrack-linux
<twiky> sipior: Indeed, the operation is ok, but I've just one file named : page_%02d.pdf with my ALL pages
<wolter> and without the ppa? I've seen some people download the package directly through launchpad
<g0rby> AWN is really nice, and im playing around with the themes where it says I need to enable desktop effects. Is it refering to compiz?
<Pici> g0rby: Yes.
<amit> ! x.config
<amit> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<g0rby> i just enabled "extra" visual effects, my brain is melting
<sipior> twiky: perhaps you could mention the precise command you used.
<jatt> they mess with the gnome panel
<anurag2222> i have a problem, i cannot access my internet, i have a datacard portable, and i is detected as a flash drive.please help. i have bsnl evdo card
<itaylor57> wolter: the only way I see is the mozilla daily ppa build
<Octav> way i am baned when i tray to join in a chat room?
<Octav> another chat room
<wolter> itaylor57, its ok just found it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2285594
<wolter> shoulnd't be so hard though >:(
<xf_> #msg hello
<anurag2222> pls help, cannot access the internet, it is very important
<itaylor57> Octav you need to register you nic
<Octav> thanks
<llee> hello
<waperboy> hmm wpa-supplicant has no business running at all since there's no wireless in the box... now how to turn it off...
<llee> anybody here?
<bazhang> llee, yes
<xf_> i am a newer
<waperboy> yes hello
<llee> ye
<llee> me too
<xf_> using ubuntu?
<llee> very interesting
<xf_> hehe
<xf_> where are you
<llee> yes
<sipior> llee: something we can help you with?
<llee> with what
<waperboy> need help or just hanging out? :)
<sipior> llee: this is an ubuntu help channel. ideally, you've come here to ask or answer a question.
<llee> hanging out, but thanks
<sipior> llee: have a look in #ubuntu-offtopic, in that case.
<waperboy> I think X should understand that if an app opens an opengl frame the same as the current monitor (with duial monitors), it should create it only on that screen
<waperboy> *same size
<sipior> waperboy: submit a patch to the X folks, then.
<waperboy> sipior, heck, you're right :)
<waperboy> I'm in the opensource world!
<waperboy> Now I can't be sure it's X's fault or nvidias - gotta be X's since you can make metamodes sortof deal with it
<waperboy> anyway, such a patch would then break expected behaviour, so it would probably not be axcepted
<waperboy> *accepted
<NicolasX> holaaaaaaaaaa
<NicolasX> alghuien habla español?
<puppet009> no
<DJones> !es | NicolasX
<ubottu> NicolasX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NicolasX> thnx
<puppet009> natty  is ubuntu vista
<bazhang> puppet009, welcome to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pw-toxic> hi
<pw-toxic> i have just formatted my raid1 of 2*2TB and formatted it with ext4 using mkfs.ext4 .. then i mounted it and mapped a network drive with windows7.... the new network drive has already 100GB used.. whats wrong?
<pw-toxic> 1,69TB free of 1,79TB
<pw-toxic> i expect it to be 1,79TB free of 1,79TB since it is totally new
<jeroendv> where would be the proper place to write a file with a pid to, when its a user program? ie i'm not root, so i can't write it to /var/run/app.pid
<jeroendv> is there a userland version of /var/run/ ?
<deww> pw-toxic: probably reserved blocks
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. How does one go about connecting to wireless via the terminal? Obviously the network manager/applet does it for me, but I'd like to know how to connect through the terminal.
<mbeierl> jeroendv: not that I know of, but as an example, emacs keeps stuff like that in a ~/.emacs/ subdir
<pw-toxic> deww, how can i disable this or what is this for? 100GB is a lot
<DJones> pw-toxic: When you format a disk, about 5% is held back as reserved space
<bazhang> !wifi | markskilbeck please have a read
<pw-toxic> DJones, what for?!
<ubottu> markskilbeck please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<llutz> jeroendv: ~/.app.pid
<markskilbeck> Cheers bazhang
<sdk> pw-toxix administrative purpose...
<Aikar> what would be a clue on whats wrong if screen switches to the 5 dot ubuntu logo then deadlocks even on a 5 minute old ubuntu install
<pw-toxic> so this is normal and i cant do anything against this?
<DJones> pw-toxic: Just reading up, from http://boncey.org/2006_11_18_reclaiming_ext3_disk_space "When an ext2/3 filesystem is formated by default 5% is reserved for root. Reserved space is supposed to reduce fragementation and allow root to login in case the filesystem becomes 100% used."
<sdk> not really pw-toxic
<Aikar> sometimes it deadlocks on picture, sometimes it just plai nreboots, now its switching to 5 dots then deadlocking.
<ruan> i can't make an .exe execute, when i sudo chmod +x it does nothing, and if i go in nautilus it unchecks itself, why?
<Aikar> this is my 3rd install on a diff hdd this time too and still doing it 5 minutes after installing
<jeroendv> llutz: thx, guess thats the best I guess
<sdk> you should normally not do something against these 5%, pw-toxic
<sdk> that is a safety net...
<ruan> i have read and write access to the directory
<Groove-> jeroendv: create a subdir in /var/run and make it writeable for your user
<ruan> its an ntfs drive if it matters
<Aikar> ruan: you gotta set tpermissions on mount options
<compdoc> pw-toxic, no hidden files or directories?
<Aikar> ruan: cant change perms on ntfs
<pw-toxic> another question: do you have an idea how i could find out why i can only write with 18,5 MB/s from a raid1 drive to another raid1 drive?   the one raid1 is 2*500GB Western Digital and the new one im writing to is 2*2TB Hitachi
<Aikar> ruan: set fmask=0777,dmask=0777
<ruan> Aikar: thanks, but what is the exact command?
<popey> pw-toxic: is the RAID1 set brand new? is it still syncing? what does /proc/mdstat say ?
<Aikar> ruan: how are you mounting the drive? through Places?
<compdoc> pw-toxic, that is pretty bad
<pw-toxic> popey, its already snyced
<Aikar> ruan: if so, you need to add it to fstab
<ruan> its auto mounted when i access it
<Aikar> ruan: yeah you need to add it to fstab
<ruan> Aikar: ok
<Aikar> ruan: lookup how to add drives to fstab
<ruan> it's sdc1
<sdk> ruan, you are not trying to start a .exe under linux, are you?
<ruan> sdk: im doing it under wine
<llutz> Aikar: a f/d/u-mask of 777 is pretty useless if you want to use a filesystem..
<mbeierl> markskilbeck: you can also read "man wireless" and "man interfaces" for information on 'hard-coding' wifi settings for start on boot...
<compdoc> pw-toxic, what does the disk utility benchmark for each array show?
<markskilbeck> mbeierl: Noted. Thanks.
<Aikar> llutz: why do you say that?
<Aikar> works for me
<drexl> Ruan: dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdc1     ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0077,uid=1000,gid=winuser 0 0
<llutz> Aikar: fmask=0777 means permission are 0000
<pw-toxic> compdoc, what is this tool and how can i install it?
<mbeierl> markskilbeck: I haven't done that in a long time, so I can't help much there...
<ruan> drexl: thanks
<Octav> how to register in xchat?
<milamber> !register | Octav
<ubottu> Octav: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<markskilbeck> mbeierl: not a problem - thanks anyway :)
<bazhang> Octav, same as in other clients, /join #freenode
<Aikar> llutz: first bit isnt reversed but next 3 are?
<g0rby> is there a way i can stop the screen saver comming on if something is playing on youtube?
<compdoc> pw-toxic, it comes with the gonome desktop. try the command:  palimpsest
<madurax86> i have an internal mic in my laptop and theres only one audio port in it in windows it asks what i plugged in when i plug something in(mic, headset, headphone) and i need to use a headset in linux how can i do it?
<bazhang> g0rby, set screensaver time limit to longer or off
<mbeierl> markskilbeck: oh.  this explains it ... that's what I used long ago and it looks like it still works: /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<pw-toxic> and what should i do there exactly?
<shomon> I thin kI have a conflict between firestarter and ufw... is there a way to stop it? it results in ufw being disabled each time I reboot...
<markskilbeck> mbeierl: :D thanks!
<llutz> Aikar: 1st number = suid/sgid/sticky
<compdoc> pw-toxic, benchmarks - tests the speed of the arrays to see which is the slowest
<ruan> /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ntfs     ntfs-3g
<compdoc> pw-toxic, did you align the partition on the new array?
<pw-toxic> compdoc align?
<mbeierl> markskilbeck: but in my case, it was a fixed wireless, not a roaming style "detect networks and auto join".  would that work for what you're wanting to do?
<erUSUL> shomon: what do you want to use? ufw? then remove firestarter
<Aikar> so to my problem. im having issues with ubuntu either (Deadlockfrozepicture|Auto Reboot|SwitchTo5DotsThenDeadLock). I've tried full memtest on memory,, ive tried reinstalling ubuntu, ive tried reinstalling to a different harddrive, ive reseated video card and ensured all cables were connected well. but the problem persists. any ideas?
<ruan> i'll be right back then
<g0rby> it also happens whilst maximised
<shomon> just with apt get remove? erUSUL ?
<Aikar> flash usually triggers the problem fast
<shomon> I like firestarter's ability to show me what ti blocks... but it tends to take up 90% cpu...
<mbeierl> markskilbeck: alternatively I think wicd can do roaming style stuff from the cli: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/  It's a networkmanager replacement
<pw-toxic> compdoc "The disk seems to have usage 'filesystem' - write benchmarking requries the disk to be completley empty"   why cant i make read write tests when the partition isnt completley empty?
<erUSUL> shomon: that sould work
<markskilbeck> mbeierl: fixed network
<compdoc> pw-toxic, yeah, most large drives use 4k sectors, and if you dont create the first partition correctly, the speed suffers greatly, or so Im told. the latest gparted creates them correctly now, as long as you accept the defaults
<markskilbeck> I'm just trying to learn how to connect to my home wireless
<shomon> ok thanks!
<compdoc> pw-toxic, just do a read test
<pw-toxic> compdoc, i create the partition with mkfs.ext4 manually
<compdoc> I use ext4 too
<pw-toxic> compdoc, a read test shows 90MB/s for my raid1
<compdoc> not bad
<pw-toxic> but for a 2TB raid1 drive it should be more like 200 MB/s
<mbeierl> markskilbeck: then hard coding it into /etc/network/interfaces should do the trick.
<dimmortal> ok its been several hrs... maybe someone has woke that can help with my lappys subwoffer not workin??
<dimmortal> apperently this used to work(2.5 years ago) >>> http://iheartlinux.wordpress.com/2008/12/31/dolby-surround-sound/ <<< but now it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> dimmortal, open alsamixer and make sure the LFE ctrl is on (00) and turned up
<dimmortal> there is not a lfe in alsa mixer
<dostokhan> starting bluetooth device on my laptop disables networkmanager. tried restarting networkmanager but didn't work. nm-applet shows "networking disables".
<drexl> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ruan> lol, my drive keeps renaming itself. first sdc1, then sda1, then sdb1
<ruan> i cant fstab it
<BluesKaj> dimmortal, then make sure you have alsa-utils installed
<dimmortal> it is
<llutz> ruan: use UUIDs
<ruan> llutz: ok
<ruan> ok how do i get the UUID?
<BluesKaj> does alsamixer show your soundcard model , dimmortal ?
<llutz> ruan: use UUIDs from sudo blkid
<bazhang> ruan, sudo blkid
<ruan> llutz: ok thanks
<Aikar> ruan: are you changing order in bios?
<compdoc> ruan, blkid, I think
<ruan> Aikar: they're in the same order, but they rename
<markskilbeck> Hm. sudo ifup wlan0 tells me wlan0 is unknown interface
<compdoc> sudo, yes
<ruan> ok, so fstab works with uuid?
<sipior> ruan: in fact, it works better with uuid :-)
<ruan> 1A1433381433166B        /mnt/ntfs     ntfs-3g
<ruan> so, this will work?
<llutz> ruan: yes, use "UUID=<your uuid>  /mount/point ...." instead of "/dev/sdXY /mnt/pnt/..."
<sipior> ruan: have a look at "man fstab"
<dostokhan> can anyone help me with the bluetooth issue?
<compdoc> ubuntu uses uuid by default in fstab now
<ruan> UUID=1A1433381433166B        /mnt/ntfs     ntfs-3g
<ruan> like that, right?
<dimmortal> it shows one of them at the top(intel cantiga hdmi).. the other one alc888(the one I want to use) I don't see
<jhonnyboy> Why would apache not point to index.html? I checked the DirectoryIndex setting inside of the http.d file inside of http/conf and it points to index.html but when i go to my server nothing shows up unless i specify index.html ex. abc.com/index.html
<compdoc> UUID=43b49db3-ccc0-469a-9266-c82c54a2cbf5   /two2TB         ext4  defaults                  2  2
<compdoc> thats one of mine
<BluesKaj> !who | dimmortal
<ubottu> dimmortal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> dimmortal, you probly have to make the missing card the default in your BIOS
<dimmortal> BluesKaj: it shows one of them at the top(intel cantiga hdmi).. the other one alc888(the one I want to use) I don't see
<sicopath> What do I have to do in order to run a program automatically when i login? (from a console)
<ruan> thanks, it worked
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  the .bashrc or .profile is the place to set specic variables and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  depends on what you are running exactly
<jhonnyboy> Dr_Willis, can't sicopath use crontab or at to set up jobs pointing to scripts?
<sicopath> I'm running debian on my wii.  I do not have keyboard access.  In order to enable network, you need to login as root (i have this done) and run a script.
<dimmortal> BluesKaj: there is no setting in the bios.. the one its detecting is is part of the video card and is connected to the one I want to use for the internal speakers
<Dr_Willis> -->   "depends on what you are running exactly"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sicopath> once I enable network, i can ssh in
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  that would best be done from /etc/rc.local
<gaelfx> is there a way to get hdmi audio working without removing pulse?
<Dr_Willis> set up the commands in there to do networking and other tweaks.
<popey> gaelfx: hdmi audio works for me
<popey> gaelfx: with pulse
<gaelfx> popey: did you have to do any tweaking? or does your card have an spdif pass through?
<dimmortal> BluesKaj: what I need to figure out is how to enable "lenovo-sky" in the current version of alsa for the alsa-base file seems to contain nothing any more and adding the line that would have fixed it in the past breaks sound all together
<gaelfx> mine is not a built-in card either
<gaelfx> the only time I can get hdmi audio working is using smplayer and setting the audio output to one of the four hdmi sound devices that shows up in alsa
<Magpii> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215583 <--- Can someone help me with this issue?
<rob__> ciao
<vpark> Dear friends, I'm Using Ubuntu 10.10, installed packages Apache 2 php5 mysql-server php5-mysql thru Synaptic. HTML pages working fine. But PHP scripts are downloaded rather than exexcuting. Checked with ##php, this is not a PHP issue pl help
<Yannis14> quit
<Yannis14> ^
<llutz> vpark: #httpd  for apache-help
<gaelfx> vpark: did you use taskel for installing the LAMP stack, or did you try to do it by hand?
<Yannis14> i maked a terminal for nuls
<Yannis14> bash
<vpark> gaelfx: not using lampp; installed all packages thru Synaptic
<drexl> vpark: DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php
<drexl> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<gaelfx> !lamp | vpark
<ubottu> vpark: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wizash> how can I reduce screen brightness ubuntu 10.10 on a Vaio VGN-CS27GJ
<ruan> wizash: go to monitor settings or use buttons on your monitor if you have any
<vpark> gaelfx: which is the conf file and what is the exact point where I should add AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<ruan> wizash: monitor settings(depending on vendor) are at system > preferences > monitors
<sicopath> Dr_Willis, thanks.  The script runs.  Now it requires input.  Could you guide me again?
<gaelfx> vpark: I've no idea, when I installed lamp using the guide there, it just worked
<sicopath> (keep in mind, no keyboard until this script is finished)  Now I need to simulate a press of "enter"
<sicopath> is this possible?
<drexl> vpark: it's different depending on how you installed it
<wizash> ruan , that doesnt work
<ruan> wizash: does it give an error?
<wizash> yes
<wizash> graphics driver
<bmccomb> My work is needing me to set up a PXE boot server, and I'm rather new to linux. My boss has just left work, so we are a bit crazy right now and I'm the only person able to fill in for him until we get someone else. (I'm just an intern really.) I'm trying to follow this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer - but when I try to restart the daemon I get this response - http://paste.linuxassist.net/215584 - Any help? :)
<Fjodor> sicopath: mark a full empty line with the mouse and paste it back...
<ruan> wizash: is your graphics driver the latest version?
<wizash> ruan , It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<ruan> wizash: press yes
<ikonia> bmccomb: we can't see thjat pastebin, it has a password
<bmccomb> username pass linux
<wizash> that takes me to nvidia control panel
<bmccomb> sorry about that
<sicopath> Fjodor, it's a wii.  I have no input until I finish the script and can ssh in (the script enables the wifi)
<Fjodor> sicopath: Ah, ok. No idea then, sorry
<ruan> wizash: go to color correction
<sicopath> i'm thinking maybe I can sudo apt-get install the driver for the wiimote
<ruan> wizash: brightness settings are there
<ikonia> bmccomb: use a pastebin that doesn't need a password
<g_0_0> vpark, you did install libapache2-mod-php5?
<llutz> sicopath: why does the script need input? call it from /etc/rc.local to run it at boot-time
<bmccomb> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/K8YQK4x6
<ikonia> !pastebin | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !pastebin | bmccomb
<wizash> ruan, where is color correction?
<ubottu> bmccomb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sicopath> i did call it from /etc/rc.local
<wizash> ruan, found it
<ruan> wizash: is it X server nvidia?
<ruan> wizash: ah ok
<llutz> sicopath:again: why does the script need input?
<vpark> g_0_0:vishal@vishal-Inspiron-1525:~$ sudo a2enmod php5
<vpark> [sudo] password for vishal:
<vpark> Module php5 already enabled
<vpark> vishal@vishal-Inspiron-1525:~$
<sicopath> script is wanting me to say yes, then it will want me to input wifi info
<FloodBot2> vpark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizash> ruan, I was able to run the Fn key with the F5 anf F6 buttons to change the settings
<ruan> wizash: ok
<wizash> ruan, how do I enable those?
<bmccomb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572202/ Sorry about that, is this better?
<wizash> its been disabled somehow
<thewrongboy> hi I would like to ask a question regarding RAID and XFS
<thewrongboy> I just set up an ubuntu box with software RAID 10
<llutz> sicopath: change the script and add that info statically
<ruan> wizash: i don't know
<thewrongboy> 4 hard drives, using XFS
<ikonia> bmccomb: use the "service" command as it suggests instead of calling the init script directly
<thewrongboy> the installer automatically selected sunit = 16 and swidth = 64
<thewrongboy> as the XFS options
<wizash> ruan, this isnt reducing the output of the screen, just changing the levels, I am actually worried about the excessive heat from the screen. Doesnt become so hot in windows
<hhhzzzarn> Installing x2go: gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<thewrongboy> however from the XFS FAQ, it seems that sw should be the number of data disks
<hhhzzzarn> Installing x2go: gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<hhhzzzarn> sry
<thewrongboy> in the case a 4 drive RAID setup, shouldn't the swidth be 32?
<hhhzzzarn> http://www.x2go.org/fileadmin/doc/installation_x2go_ubuntu_en.html#4.Installing%20X2goserver-Home%20%28Ubuntu%20Edition%29|outline
<hhhzzzarn> Can anyone provide help with x2go?
<BluesKaj> dimmortal, seems to me you may need a dedicated driver for that card , alsa obviously isn't detecting integrating it
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: that document is for ubuntu 9.10
<hhhzzzarn> I undrestand.
<hhhzzzarn> I could not find for 10.04
<Dr_Willis> whats x2go anyway?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: no
<ikonia> it won't work on 10.04
<hhhzzzarn> ok. i will reinstall os to 9.10
<Dr_Willis> just for a single app.. thats extreme
<sicopath> llutz, I don't know how to do this :(
<gaelfx> where are the config files for pulse?
<llutz> sicopath: can you pastebin the script?
<g_0_0> vpark, you restarted apache after?
<thewrongboy> anyone...?
<vpark> g_0_0: ya
<hje841> Hi. My pc running Ubuntu 9.10 stops just after entering the login screen. can anybody help me?
<argentico75> Hola
<argentico75> hello
<drexl> vpark: did you load the module?  LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so
<g_0_0> vpark, it sounds like apache isn't configured with the appropriate handler
<vpark> drexl: how to? sorry newbie!
<pw-toxic> how can i find out why a device is busy?
<drexl> vpark: add LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so to your config
<drexl> and restart apache
<dhoine1> How can i reconnect by script or something like that my pppoe connections after awakening from hibernate?
<sicopath> Perhaps the question I should be asking, is what files are this script editing to enter in my wifi information (ssid/encryption/passphrase).  Is there a general location for files with this info?
<bmccomb> Sorry about the slow response time, doing a bit too much at once. The servcice tftpd-hpa restart command didn't work either,  here is the error as well as the contents of the tftpd-hpa file that I configured originally. http://paste.ubuntu.com/572203/
<argentico75> help please: my lan card didn t appear in ifconfig. only lo. everything was fine  but suddenly dissappear
<g_0_0> vpark, did you receive errors from a2enmod php?
<sicopath> having no keyboard access is no fun (i can edit the filesystem; it's on a SD card)
<vpark> drexl: which conf file I should paste this to?
<llutz> sicopath: /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces most likely
<sicopath> llutz, ty
<hje841> anybody?
<argentico75> I ve changed the lan card for another one, but its the same
<drexl> vpark: if you did a binary install I think it's apache2.conf
<g0rby> on a fresh install of studio i cant get any other sound device  apart from my optical out working - in sound preferances none of the speaker tests work although sound is indeed  working through the optical jack, any ideas on getting analog output working?
<drexl> vpark: if you compiled it it's httpd.conf
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  theres some in /etc/ or if you knew the proper commands you could run them from /etc/rc.local
<dhoine1> anyone?
<sicopath> Dr_Willis, how can I view the /root folder of this filesystem on the SD card.
<ikonia> dhoine1: anyone what ?
<sicopath> it's just root/whiite for l/p
<dhoine1> with reconnect my pppoe after hibernate
<llutz> sicopath: you should try to get more specific help in #gc-linux on oftc
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  look on the card.. see whats what..  if you mean the 'root' users home  that would be under 'root'     the / is also called the root of the filesystem.
<waperboy> Is the ubunts version of X special, or could I use build sources from x.org?
<ikonia> waperboy: why do you want to build from source ?
<sicopath> i'm in #gc-linux :) they're quiet
<ikonia> waperboy: it's a very complex process with strict dependencies,
<sicopath> i mean /root folder
<Dr_Willis> waperboy:   theres updated 'X' ppa's out there.
<sicopath> that's where script is, i was going to look at it
<gaelfx> my graphics card has hdmi with a built-in device for audio over hdmi, and I know that alsa sees 4 different devices, though I'm pretty sure only one of them actually works (or at least so it seems). I can get audio to come out of hdmi, but if it's going through pulse it sounds like crap, whereas in smplayer, I can tell it which alsa device to use and get decent sound. how can I teach pulse to use the right device?
<llutz> sicopath: it is offtopic here, this is neither debian nor wii support :)
<sicopath> might tell me what files it's editing
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  '/root' would be the root users home directory.. the path is.. /root/
<sicopath> true :0 very true! my bad
<drexl> vpark: I recommend compiling it all from source, the binary install scatters stuff all over the place.
<sicopath> I'm on ubuntu asking help, but I see that I am totally off!
<waperboy> thinking about looking into the sources to make implement something :)
<hhhzzzarn> Help Installing x2go: gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: you've been told it won't work on 10.04
<Dr_Willis> hhhzzzarn:  if the keyserver is down.. we cant do anythiung about that.
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: the document you are using is for 9.04
<Dr_Willis> hhhzzzarn:  install it without using the gpg keyss perhaps.
 * Dr_Willis still dosent know what x2go is.
<hhhzzzarn> ikonia, your help is useless.
<waperboy> Dr_Willis (or is that Druce Willis ;) - nice, I'll check it out
<hhhzzzarn> because i have told you. there is no other guide to 10.04
<hhhzzzarn> others have said it does work.
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: then ask the others how to do it, the ones who said it does work
<Dr_Willis> hhhzzzarn:  you have checked the forums? it could be the keyserver is just temparly down.
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, have you tried using alsa directly without pulseaudio ?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: we don't control the 3rd party repos, if they are down, we can't make them be up
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: nope, but does that involve removing pulse?
<dimmortal> 2.6.35(and later) kernel, no snd-hda-intel line (tinny sound)... 2.6.35(and later) kernel, with snd_hda_intel model=lenovo-sky (no sound)...  2.6.32and prior) kernel, with snd_hda_intel model=lenovo-sky (working sound) ... I am not the only one having this problem... the bug is marked "Triaged" with no solution  bug#662009
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, yes
<bmccomb> Sorry about the slow response time, doing a bit too much at once. The servcice tftpd-hpa restart command didn't work either, here is the error as well as the contents of the tftpd-hpa file that I configured originally. http://paste.ubuntu.com/572203/
<dhoine1> Hi guys. i'm using tuxonice and need reconnect my pppoe connect after hibernate by default. How can i do it without network-manager?
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: I would really rather not. I know I can get the sound to come out, I think the problem is that alsa is reporting 4 devices on my graphics card where only one really works, so pulse doesn't know which one to use
<ikonia> bmccomb: can you do a "service" stop instead of restart, does that work ?
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: hence my asking about how to teach pulse to do it right
<bmccomb> Nope.
<hje841> Help wanted: anybody have a clue as to why my pc is stopping just during load of the GNOME from a liveCD of 10.10?
<ubuntu_> heloo
<ikonia> bmccomb: similar error
<ubuntu_> hff
<gaelfx> or I guess alsa might also be the culprit in some sense
<ikonia> bmccomb: sorry, that was a question
<ubuntu_> try download again
<bmccomb> Yes, it is.
<bmccomb> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.59" (uid=1000 pid=2125 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<ikonia> bmccomb: how very annoying, it looks like the package you want to use has a bug in it's upstart script
<drexl> hje841: the option silent splash i think is the culprit
<bmccomb> Woo.
<ikonia> bmccomb: ahhh
<ubuntu_> takpa
<ikonia> bmccomb: wait, I'm being dumb
<Roasted_> Question - instead of explaining to my co worker how to properly split root and home partitions, I figured it might be easier to make a video about it. Question is, can I use GTK-RecordMyDesktop from a LiveCD? I'd have to install it and save the video to an external source, but I'm just curious if it's possible.
<ikonia> bmccomb: sudo service restart, don't forget sudo
<hje841> drexl: sorry?
<ubuntu_> maybela
<bmccomb> ! of course. Haha.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> hje841:  what is your video card/chipset?
<drexl> hje841: I have the same problem I can only install it
<ikonia> bmccomb: sorry, missed the obvious there, only noticed when it complained about the user id
<sicopath> Dr_Willis, so let's say I add a 'apt-get install X'.  How in the script can I make it press "Y" to continue?
<bmccomb> That did it. I should have noticed that as well really.
<bmccomb> Thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  you could. be sure to tell the recordmydesktop to save its temp files and final files somewhere other then the ram of the system :)
<dhoine1> how i can reconnect my pppoe?
<hje841> Dr_Willis: some onboard thingy on an shuttle pc
<sicopath> Dr_Willis, I added that to /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  apt-get has a -y option i belive. or some similer 'yes' option
<llutz> sicopath: yes| apt-get blah
<sicopath> oh
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  that would be very weird running apt-get from rc.local
<sicopath> llutz,  Dr_Willis  thanks
<sicopath> Dr_Willis, i'm in a weird spot :)
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, well to each his own , but to me pulseaudio is just an another layer of unecessary audio processing which is why your audio sounds crappy , without it my audio is pretty good , considering it's just an onboard chip.
<drexl> hje841: I'm not sure how to boot it without the silent splash option
<Dr_Willis> drexl:  edit the boot line (hit e) when you see the grub menu. and edit out the options - is one way
<dhoine1> anyone can help me with pppoe reconnect?
<Dr_Willis> drexl:  or edit /etc/default/grub to make it the default
<kvarley> I'm trying to run a 32 bit application on my 64 bit ubuntu installation - I have already copiued over some 32bit libs to /usr/lib32/ in order for the application to run, however it's still giving errors. Any ideas as to how I can fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/572208/
<Roasted_> If I were to roll out Ubuntu in a network environment with a Windows server, is there a way to make Ubuntu "read" LDAP so users can log in with domain accounts?
<drexl> Dr_Willis: ya I did that, someone else here can't get the cd rom to boot
<dhoine1> oh c'one guys
<ikonia> Roasted_: sure, but it is a read only connection, not read/write for password updates
<HerrBert> sdf
<Dr_Willis> drexl:  for my nvidia systems - i MUST use the 'nomodeset' option for them to boot properly.
<ikonia> Roasted_: you need an ldap proxy or a service such as redhats directory service to do updates
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'm not sure I understand what you just said there...
<Dr_Willis> drexl:  hit space when you see the man icon at the bottom (first thing in boot() and then hit F6 for the options)
<Roasted_> ikonia, what updates?
<ikonia> Roasted_: to users passwords for example
<Dr_Willis> updates like users changeing their password.?
<atsaloli2> Hi.  I'm trying to get my wireless connection up, on Ubuntu 10.04.  I do see a wlan0 device, but it does not say CLAIMED or UNCLAIMED or ENABLED or DISABLED, which is what https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html said to check.
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'm not following what you're referring to in regard to user password updates. What gets updated? What needs updated?
<jonalv> guys help, I thikn I am crazy. 'sudo apt-get install biblatex' says: 'biblatex is already the newest version.' but when I write biblatex I get: 'biblatex: command not found'. What am I doing wrong?
<atsaloli2> how do I troubleshoot my wireless connection?
<ikonia> Roasted_: when a user changes their password it is updated in the ldap schema, if you are using AD only windows machines can update it, the Linux ones can auth against it, but not update it
<g_0_0> !wifi | atsaloli2
<ubottu> atsaloli2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Roasted_> ikonia, are you talking in reference to when passwords expire?
<hje841> Dr_Willis: my shuttle pc stalls when reaching the login screen on normal boot from 9.10. and during loading of GNOME when on
<hje841> a 10.10 liveCD
<van7hu> ,hi
<van7hu> !hi
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, just any reason for a user to change their password, eg: they just want to
<llutz> jonalv: dpkg -L biblatex|grep "/usr/bin/"
<geekbri> anybody have a clue how to add multiple DB's or DB users to phpmyadmin? this ubuntu config for it is baffling.
<Roasted_> ikonia, oh, we're in a school district here. We don't allow users to just change passwords, however we force automatic password changes every 90 days.
<Roasted_> ikonia, excluding students.
<Roasted_> ikonia, all teachers/staff get the auto change.
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, so they would have to change that from a windows machine, or you'd have to have a linux ldap-> windows AD proxy
<atsaloli2> when I click on the little double arrows icon on my task bar and the networks menu pops up, under Wireless Networks it says "disconnected".  How do I connect?
<jonalv> llutz: wow thanks, was that missing in the install script or soemthing?
<Roasted_> ikonia, so it COULD work - they just wouldnt auto-change the passwords when prompted through ubuntu.
<jhoc2x2> anyone updated to the new *.*.35-25 kernel ??
<Roasted_> ikonia, however, we're talking ubuntu for students, so they would never see password changes on the ubuntu systems.
<llutz> jonalv: whats the output of that command? it actually changes nothing
<ikonia> Roasted_: sounds fine
<Pici> !anyone | jhoc2x2
<ubottu> jhoc2x2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sxndave> jhoc2x2 yeh
<Roasted_> ikonia, my main concern is in windows, we auto-redirect their my documents to be the \\server\student\john_smith. I'm wondering if there's a way to re-direct their home folder, or at least a folder on the desktop to do the same thing.
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, my audio pcm pass thru from alsa works well into the DAC on my HT receiver , so most of the audio processing is done in the receiver not the soundcard . Any audio processing in the pc is done thru alsa in the digital domain, therefore it remains relatively clean right thru the card without pulseaudio in the mix.
<jhoc2x2> 2.6.35-25 <<< this one >>????
<llutz> jonalv: from what i read, that is only a library, nothing you can run directly
<jonalv> llutz: ah yea you are right, (I might be goign crazy), no output
<atsaloli2> my wireless interface driver is driver=b43-pci-bridge
<jonalv> llutz: but where is the executable with that name hiding then?
<Pici> jhoc2x2: You need to ask a question about it.
<sxndave> jhoc2x2, yes, got it through update tool
<atsaloli2> how do I connect to a wireless network?
<Roasted_> ikonia, do you by chance know if thats a possibility?
<llutz> jonalv: it has no binary, i don't know how to use it, i guess you have to include it into your tex-projects
<AbhijiT> !wifi | atsaloli2
<ubottu> atsaloli2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> Roasted_: yes, that should be do-able, the AD-ldap schema is quite configurable
<llutz> jonalv: check http://www.hep.man.ac.uk/u/jenny/jcwdocs/latex/bibtexbasics.html
<jonalv> llutz: there shuold be a standalone binary which you run. At least that's how it works on my mac. And bibtex is not the same as biblatex
<llutz> jonalv: oh sry
<drexl> atsaloli2: NetworkManager nm-connection-editor nm-applet
<jonalv> llutz: oh that's no problem, perhaps you are good with apt though and can help me find the executable?
<atsaloli2> drexl: how do I get into NetworkManager, please?
<drexl> atsaloli2: it's a daemon i think
<llutz> jonalv: only thing with related is: biblatex-dw - Biblatex styles for humanities
<atsaloli2> ok
<llutz> jonalv: lacks a binary too.
<drexl> atsaloli2: type nm-connection-editor into your terminal and see if anything pops up
<g_0_0> atsaloli2, can you pastebin the result of --->  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jonalv> llutz: hm, I guess I should try some biblatex page on the intertubes then...
<High_Priest> atsaloli2, it should be running already, somewhere top right there should be a wifi icon
<hje841> Disabling the quiet splash boot on the live CD I see that it stops right after "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"
<hje841> anysuggestions?
<atsaloli2> g_0_0: "iwlist wlan0 scan" returns: wlan0     No scan results
<llutz> jonalv: http://www.charlietanksley.net/pdf/latex-footnote-citations.pdf   just an addon to be referenced in your latex-files
<g_0_0> atsaloli2, it doesn't sound like your wireless is working yet, you'll need to get it working before you can connect, follow the info already given to for wireless troubleshooting
<g_0_0> !wifi | atsaloli2
<ubottu> atsaloli2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<atsaloli2> drexl: nm-connection-editor window popped up, thanks.  how do i get the list of available networks?  (it doesn't show any)   (I guess it won't if "iwlist wlan0 scan" does not return any, hey?)
<drexl> atsaloli2: you can create one but if your nm-applet is working and wlan0 is up and running it usually creates a profile for you named auto
<atsaloli2> g_0_0: I can see my wifi interface in "lshw -C network"
<g_0_0> atsaloli2, yeah but you haven't got the driver installed correctly yet
<atsaloli2> g_0_0: and the driver is loaded
<atsaloli2> g_0_0: that's as far as the documentation goes
<drexl> atsaloli2: what does sudo ifconfig wlan0 up do?
<atsaloli2> g_0_0: where is the documentation for how to do that?
<g_0_0> !wifi | atsaloli2
<goldins> Hi I was watching a video on youtube and all of a sudden the sound stopped
<g_0_0> !wifi > atsaloli2
<ubottu> atsaloli2, please see my private message
<goldins> Now sound isn't working at all
<jonalv> llutz: I am sorry, I didn't wuite follow, are you still thinking there is no executable?
<atsaloli2> drexl: ifconfig wlan0 shows it is UP
<dve> *
<drexl> then add the applet to your panel and then you should see some available networks if any
<llutz> jonalv: yes, without deeper research. for me that is just a library you can use in your latex-files
<atsaloli2> drexl: I don't see any available networks.  :(   I know there are networks available.
<g_0_0> atsaloli2, pastebin the result of ifconfig wlan0
<habermann24> hmm... how would i go about this.. i want rails only to update the "password" attribute, if it is not empty...
<drexl> atsaloli2: iwlist scanning should reveal some networks
<habermann24> otherwise just ignore it
<jonalv> llutz: I am sorry you do not trust me. I have used the program on my Mac, it is both a latex package and a standalone program. It's a bibliography generator. The standalone program generates files with the bibliographeis which the package then includes in the document. At least that is how it works on my other computer... :)
<atsaloli2> wlan0     No scan results
<lolcatz> hmm hi there... I am a bit perplexed that on meerkat amd64, my cpu scaling is not supported (cpu freq) doesn't work, which I most certianly need to on this buid.so I thought I'd compile a new ubuntu kernel branch for myself but it seems cpufreq is available by default sigh. ideaS? known issu(s) or? B. I was wondering how large the 2.6.35-ubuntu kernel compilation dirs take up? roughyl.. could an6yone hint to me, as I wish to try and se
<lolcatz> e if I can keep it under 1.5 GB and compile it in my ram :)
<llutz> jonalv: mac == os x? this is linux
<drexl> atsaloli2: that means it'
<lolcatz> erm I think some lines got eaten up :/
<drexl> sorry working but there are no networks in range
<jonalv> llutz: yea I run it on os x, but it hsould work the same on Ubuntu linux
<sicopath> Dr_Willis, last question, I promise.  Could I just use vmware server on Ubuntu(x64).  Use this to emulate ppc and run the SD card?
<sipior> jonalv: which version of ubuntu are you running? i have biblatex on my 9.10 box.
<llutz> jonalv: there might be a package doing what you want, but none of those two in the apt-repos will do
<Roasted_> Is there a way to make Ubuntu laptops connect to wireless in the area before the user even logs in?
<lolcatz> roasted, well you can set up a ddaeom onr cronjob to do so but you would need to have either a password,known network or similar
<jonalv> sipior: You know, I don't actually know. how do I find out?
<lolcatz> Roasted_,
<sipior> jonalv: "lb_release -a"
<sipior> jonalv: "lsb_release -a"
<jonalv> llutz: yea, thanks for your help anyway
<lolcatz> daemon or cronjob
<jonalv> sipior: 10.04.2 LTS
<sipior> jonalv: and i assume "apt-cache search biblatex" turned up nothing?
<atsaloli2> drexl: I know for sure there are networks in range
<atsaloli2> g_0_0: http://pastebin.com/58CFQHAy
<lolcatz> so is there some reason why cpufreq wouldn't be 'enabled' or working under meerkat 64, ona desktop with recognised components?
<atsaloli2> that's ifconfig wlan0 output
<Roasted_> lolcatz, well like with Windows, it connects to the wireless network even before the user logs in. That way when a domain user logs in, it can authenticate. With Linux, though, it doesn't connect until a local user is already logged in, which begs the obvious question - how in the flippin world am I supposed to use a wireless Linux system with LDAP?
<jrib> what can I do to reduce lag time between me typing and seeing what I typed over ssh on a really slow network connection?
<jonalv> sipior: only two packages which don't do the trick, one seems to contain the latex package but no executable
<sipior> jonalv: what are their names?
<drexl> atsaloli2: what does iwconfig output?
<jonalv> sipior: biblatex and biblatex-dw
<hje841> drexl Dr_Willis: I solved the problem. A pci soundcard was fried somehow. after I removed that it booted fine :)
<ruum> guy i am using ubuntu 10.10
<lolcatz> well Roasted_ , im no network wiz unfortunately but I would imagine you would want to write a deamon servrver for your laptop which when initialised before login attempts to connect to your netowrks... eg, you can also add a user to a certian group say wifi which does not requitre to be logge din to executer some shell commands
<ruum> problem is that when I try to use "updatedb" it no longer recognizes that command
<atsaloli2> here's my lshw -C network output: http://pastebin.com/U40znnTXhttp://pastebin.com/U40znnTX
<drexl> hje841: curious mabey that's my problem, my computers full of old junk
<atsaloli2> http://pastebin.com/U40znnTX
<lolcatz> but I am wary of trying to give soem examples, as I can not vouch for thesecurity safety of my porposal.. a network admin or so would be a better reply but it is perfectly possible Roasted_ , and that is at least your first step right? :)
<atsaloli2> root@myhp:~# iwconfig wlan0
<atsaloli2> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<atsaloli2>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<atsaloli2>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<atsaloli2>           Encryption key:off
<FloodBot2> atsaloli2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atsaloli2>           Power Management:off
<atsaloli2>           
<atsaloli2> root@myhp:~#
<hje841> drexl: the terminal printout at boot helped. it stopped at a sound related line. :)
<atsaloli2> sorry!
<atsaloli2> meant to paste that into pastebin.com
<armellagrace> hi everyone
<jonalv> sipior: You said you where uisng biblatex? Then you can confirm there should be an executable too?
<atsaloli2> sorry, didn't get much sleep last night
<atsaloli2> that all looks good, right?
<armellagrace> anyone can help me??
<drexl> hje841: I'll need to try that and see what's up with mine
<sipior> jonalv: no, that's not how i use biblatex. are you sure you're not invoking a script when using it in os x?
<jrib> armellagrace: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<lolcatz> Roasted_, a quick overview http://luv.asn.au/overheads/linux-startup.html
<Roasted_> appreciate it lolcatz
<sipior> jonalv: on your mac, try "less $(which biblatex)"
<atsaloli2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs gives me a 500 Internal Server Error :(
<hje841> drexl: good luck :)
<lolcatz> ye sorry like the other one Roasted_ , im tired as hell and can't think. I've been working on seeing why my cpu throttling won't work and bla
<jonalv> sipior: actually first time I used it I was doing it manually calling it on each generated auc file manually, (it was a pain) then I found latexmk which now calls it for me
<Snakkah> Strange errors on my Ubuntu install: wallpaper keeps changing back to default (the purple one), Firefox addons have stopped working completely and I can't get them working, and some important files in my Documents folder have been changed into folders.
<sipior> jonalv: that wasn't what i asked...
<Snakkah> What's going on? o_O
<atsaloli2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs gives me a 500 Internal Server Error :(
<armellagrace> i have a problem with twirssi ,enyone can help me?? :(
<lolcatz> Snakkah,  LOL that doesn't sound good at all... been hit by a malicious code? ;)\
<metallico> atsaloli2, the website works ok for me..
<madurax86> i want to switch input device with alsa can anyone help?
<atsaloli2> thank you
<jonalv> sipior: uhm or have I missed soemthing? Was I in fact running bibtex on them?
 * jonalv feels confused now
<Snakkah> lolcatz, how can that happen?
<Snakkah> lol
<drexl> Snakkah: that only happens when you browse for porn ;)
<lolcatz> too much pr0n perhaps Snakkah  ;p
<lolcatz> LOL drexl , nmy thoughts precisely ;)
<sipior> jonalv: for comparison, my os x box doesn't have a biblatex command either, and i'm running TeXLive 2009.
<lolcatz> Roasted_, , my point being you can initiliase some shell scripts which can do the network hunt for you before login, this is for sure..
<lolcatz> how to port it with LDAP and stuff I have no idea about, sorry
<Snakkah> drexl & lolcatz: It started happening this morning. I'm confused though because I haven't been looking for much porn, if that's really what would have caused thid.
<Snakkah> *this
<sipior> jonalv: sorry, TeXLive 2010, in fact.
<lolcatz> hahha 'for much' is relative eh ;)
<jonalv> sipior: yea I just realised that too, jonalv takes a step back. He was wrong. But then, why does his bibliography turn up on his mac and not on his Ubuntu machine?
<Snakkah> LOL
<lolcatz> but ya it doesn thave to be that hehe.. but hmm it does sound like a malicious script. not random garble.. given files turn into folders etc
<lolcatz> thats just *weird*
<Snakkah> lolcatz, malicious script on Ubuntu? Never?
<lolcatz> run clamav?
<drexl> Snakkah: I would create a new user and copy your important docs over to the new user account after a reboot
<Snakkah> drexl, I may just reinstall.
<lolcatz> snakkah, it is a but of a myth it cant happenon linux.. it is just due to transparency, we have avoided a lot 0of crap from the woes of the windoze world... the maliciousness is due to a lobbying corporation you know.. however, one can alwasy set out to make malicious code on linux too u know
<drexl> Snakkah: it's just messed up configs under your account, creating a new user will give you a fresh start
<metallico> guys, i cant remember, what was the package i needed to install to get the burn effect when i close a window?
<lolcatz> compiz-simple or no .. the erm cc
<alisalaah> - Is there a flag to execute a program so that I don't need to keep the terminal window open to run that program?  I installed Juniper Network Connect which needed a small hack to get to work, but now I launch via terminal and it pops up the application but if i close or ctrl+c the terminal the app dies.
<lolcatz> its a compiz plugin metallico which
<alisalaah> Been awhile but can i launch it in the background then close the window or?
<Snakkah> drexl, any idea how they may have gotten messed up?
<lolcatz> gives u options 8 can use the ismple manager
<ruum> well that was fun
<ruum> anyway
<lolcatz> or ccsomethign something ;p
<metallico> ok, cheers
<atsaloli2> I ran "iwconfig wlan0 channel 11
<atsaloli2> and now "iwlist scan" returns stuff
<ruum> so.... how do you get updatedb to work again
<jrib> lolcatz: a while back when people were posting huge lists of repositories in the forums, one guy (can't remember who), decided to make his package change he background to warn people :)
<atsaloli2> yay!!!
<ruum> it cant find the correct file to update
<ruum> :-(
 * atsaloli2 dances
<amit> which is better for use 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<lolcatz> i just been 2 months on windows bulding client computers so ama bit rusty on linux
 * atsaloli2 waves
<lolcatz> ye jrib , that is being my point
<ruum> anyone?
<jrib> amit: 64bit if you have a 64bit processor most of the time
<ruum> can anyone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | ruum
<ubottu> ruum: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<drexl> Snakkah: you may have write permissions offf on configuration files which the system needs to write to in order to update settings, I don't know
<amit> jrib: thanx now m going to install 64bit
<jrib> amit: ok
<ruum> how do I get update.db to work again?
<lolcatz> on the contrary, linux is more thn anything, an example of how good people can actually be, in comparison to the cyncial world of corporate f***S.. but yet due to how our world is so retarded, we get a lot of youngsters growing up, and being 'lolcats' , but linux lil by little will take over we hope before this corporate policy systems with the added paranoia in some western countries with power takes too much control over citizens :)
<ruum> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RyanP> Does anyone have any experience using kickstart and/or preseeding? I'm trying to create an LVM setup, but it seems like my rules are getting ignored.
<jrib> ruum: how did you stop it from working?  What happens when you try to use it now?  How are you trying to use it exactly?
<lolcatz> an ongoing debate of course in a country which thinks their laws should stretch out everywhere but ok, not for here :) im gonna go afk for a bit
<YankDownUnder> ruum, sudo updatedb
<chezni> I'm new to this whole linux thing, how could I tell if I will be able to install it on my netbook and if the applications I want will work?
<lolcatz> btw.. can anyone here tell me ifI could keep a kernel compile to under ~1.5 GB?
<lolcatz> on a dual core
<compdoc> chezni, what applications do you want?
<jrib> chezni: you can try ubuntu off the cd before installing with the desktop cd
<ruum> that is weird that I would lose permission to that command
<ecolitan> hi everyone
<ruum> I used to be able to do it all the time!!!
<lolcatz> chezni... if no particular specialised applications, then a slong as you have a 'normal' brand/model it should be pretty fine.. what have you got chezni?
<jonalv> sipior: thanks for your help, I ran bibtex manually and now it works, I wonder if there was some sort of bug in latexmk that bit me...
<ruum> anyway thanks
<chezni> compdoc amsn, weechat and vlc media player
<lolcatz> which model have u got (laptop) chezni?
<chezni> lolcatz it would be the samsung n150
<amit> how can i know my motherboard support upto how much ram?
<ActionParsnip> amit: mnufacturers site or manual
<lolcatz> go for the dekstop cd, as they say load the live cd and try but sound sliek that should be fine
<lolcatz> amit: lol erm go to manufacturers website? :)
<lolcatz> the ram support is hardware specific to the motherboard , not OS
<chezni> thanks
<amit> ActionParsnip: is there npt any command like lshw from terminal to know this?
<lolcatz> the kernels of linux on modern distros will handle anythinogn you would use today realistically, so it is your mobo bus which will determine that
<ActionParsnip> amit: doubtful. What make /model is the motherboard?
<lolcatz> chezni
<lolcatz> oh
<lolcatz> sorry tits a netbook
<chezni> oh yea sorry thats what i meant
<drexl> tits ya
<lolcatz> hmm you will have to ask others.. I helped a friend install ubuntu netbook edition on an atom and it was slower than xp and i felt stupid as she wanted it to go faster for her trip to asia
<lolcatz> so I am a bit wary on the netbook editions
<lolcatz> lol drexl, I meant its*
<lolcatz> or tis*
<lolcatz> ;)
<chezni> so probably better off to get an older laptop for cheap than a netbook?
<ecolitan> i installed python3.1 through the maverick backport and want to use the new version, but system still runs the old version
<lolcatz> chezni.. no, I can't vouch for how well various distros generally run on the netbooks.. but if the size doesnt matter, I would recommend for performance that option yes... but not if the size is paramount for ya :)
<Pici> ecolitan: How are you trying to use it?
<ecolitan> in a script
<Pici> ecolitan: I realize that. But how are you executing your script?
<ActionParsnip> chezni: lolcatz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<ecolitan> i changed the first line to #!/usr/bin/python3.1 but it still seems to be calling the old version
<Fjodor> lolcatz: Sorry for the OT post, but there is a saying in Danish that translates to "the mouth spills over with what the heart is full of" ;-)
<lolcatz> I was trying various distros and reading up for her a while ago (in december) but I got a bit disillusioned by netbooks so I am stayign clear from them for now :p
<Fjodor> lolcatz: Regarding you "tits"-typo
<uXu> Im new with Ubuntu, and the wireless internet dont seam to work. I have tried looking around on the internet from another computer, but havent been lucky to find an answer. :-)
<lolcatz> haha ok sorry iI will be quiet.. Det er alltid rigtig bra A komme med nogen danske gloser ja
<ecolitan> Pici: executing in geany editor...will try cli
<Pici> ecolitan: good idea.
<lolcatz> ah I see Fjodor  :P
<fazer> HELLO somebody an idea for my soon coming website. The content is: help, homeworks, reports. for highschool students? :)
<ActionParsnip> uXu: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the product line for the device, what does it say?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | fazer
<ubottu> fazer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Roasted_> lolcatz, hey some people are telling me I just need to check "available to all users" in network manager for the SSID. Do you know how I can test this to see if I have a connection @ login screen?
<Fjodor> lolcatz: Just wanted to share it. I'll be quiet now and go to the friday bar instead :-)
<fazer> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lolcatz> still, I had two quetions and no answers.. anyone: A. cpufreq ain't working on my amd64 (ubuntu studio however, but all seems well and I enabled the it87 module since I am on X2 555 and B. could I cimpile an unbuntu-2.6.35.X on a ramdisk , wieghin in at ~ 1.5 GB  yes|no?
<lolcatz> haha its cool Fjodor , im a chat moster myself and always like to mix up sincere chat with garbage, a la D. Adams say ;p
<lolcatz> monster*
<ActionParsnip> lolcatz: the ramdisk should be fine
<Fjodor> lolcatz: :-D
<muneeb> what is the exact name of "Startup Applications" in Ubuntu? I want to start it from terminal.
<austinium> hi all...i am trying to export all email from Lotus Notes from a laptop whose display just died(have it hooked to external display) to my Ubuntu machine
<AbhijiT> i am runnning one video on one website and its not saved there in /tmp neither in /home/user/tmp
<AbhijiT> help
<lolcatz> ok, as I saw soem examples claiming it cwould grow to 4-5 GB but that is perhaps some poor chooices in compile flags.. thank you ActionParsnip
<rick_2047> hey people when I try to install something the synaptic just downloads very very very slow
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: try youtube-dl
<AbhijiT> its not youtube
<rick_2047> the problem is not at downloading it is in dns look up like things
<lolcatz> muneeb, , I would imagine that is an internal command to the gnome-panel
<austinium> i cant seem to be able to figure out how to get mails out of notes
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, its not youtube
<ecolitan> Pici: thanks for the tip!
<lolcatz> it is not a stand-along window , I dont think
<compdoc> muneeb, gnome-session-properties
<uXu> ActionParsnip - It just lists up alot of infos.
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: if it uses flash to play video it'll most likely work the same
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, okay
<Fjodor> lolcatz: My latest compile was of 1.6.38-rc6 and the dir weighs in at 1,5G so YMMW...
<ActionParsnip> uXu: yes, read it and one line will say:    product:   and tell you what wireless chip you have
<lolcatz> heeh fjodor.. sa i hvilken by, kommer den danske fra?
<alex|_> Hey, had Ubuntu 10.10 for a week or so now, but I've just noticed that when starting up, I don't get a screen like this anymore: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_85DjSgDVlqU/S92tAZFWY7I/AAAAAAAAAZE/culvD56IihM/s400/boot.png
<Roasted_> lolcatz, yo... seems as if "available to all users" in network manager is all I had to do.
<muneeb> compdoc,  thanks I'll try..
<drexl> rick_2047: is your repositories list set to a mirror in your counrty?
<lolcatz> ok but 1.6 Oo wow...
<compdoc> muneeb, dont forget sudo
<Roasted_> lolcatz, I enabled it and @ login screen did a CTRL ALT F2 and ran ifconfig, and I had an IP. I went back, disabled it, rebooted, CTRL ALT F2 and ifconfig again, no IP...
<rick_2047> drexl: yup, everything at in.ubuntu.com
<obiwan_> hey all. im having a really bad week. i just cant install maverick netbook edition on moms dell mini 9. after blaming her for picking a computer with a cheapo 4gb ssd disk, im feeling really frustrated with these errors everywhere. first it was the 'ui' keyword in the syslinux file, then the initrmfs 'could not find a live device', and a long list. i am asking as a last attempt before downgrading again to lucid lynx. if anyone ...
<Dr_Willis> alex|_:  if youy are refering tot he plymouth animation it can have issues with the nvidia or ati drivers.  so you may not see it. or it may show up wrongly
<obiwan_> ... succesfully installed maverick on a dell mini 9 , plese be so kind to let me know. thanks :()
<lolcatz> Roasted_,  ! see, the experienced ones always know what they talk about.. I am liek George Double_U Bush: SPeak out of my arse, then I attempt to think and realise I can't think as my answer has no true meaning to the question!
<muneeb> compdoc, where are these preferences stored if i want to edit it manually?
<lolcatz> ;)
<lolcatz> 42!!!!
<alex|_> Dr_Willis: It seems to be replaced with something else. I am using NVidia drivers
<Fjodor> lolcatz: Originally from a outside a small village near the German border, but I've been in Århus for close to 13 years now. For the sake of others, I keep this in English, but where are you situated?
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, but the problem is why it done save the video to /tmp as usual? whats wrong?
<alex|_> It's sort of a very basic and horrible-looking version
<Roasted_> lolcatz, I have no idea what you just said.
<Dr_Willis> alex|_:  plymouth has themes.. but i just disable plymouth
<uXu> ActionParsnip - It gives me some kind og RTL number.
<Dr_Willis> alex|_:  sounds like classic nvidia drivers fighting with plymouth.
<lolcatz> Holland: but originally London... however kinda lived in the fjords an dmountains of Norway village smyself for a good 2 decades or so ;)
<lolcatz> Roasted_, I know :)
<lolcatz> (neither did I)
<Roasted_> lolcatz, I like your style.
<lolcatz> :D
<lolcatz> no one equal to me, no one below!
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, youtube-dl is working btw
<ActionParsnip> uXu: yes, what is it?
<Fjodor> lolcatz: Ah, ok. That explains your knowledge of the language then :-)
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: sweet, saves messing with /tmp nonesense
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Can i PM?
<lolcatz> ja.. mAske det :)
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> uXu: its a single line so is ok to paste here
<Fjodor> lolcatz: I'll have to be off for the Friday bar right about now, though, but we might run into each other another time :-)
<Fjodor> Ha det gott! :-)
<PhoenixSTF> Got a issue with ath9k on Eeepc 1101ha, can t get 802.11n to work.
<lolcatz> 1.6 is quite an ancient kernel OMG.. but hmm I just don't want to run out of space when compiling 'forever'.. but then again... if I run it on ramdisk lets say 20-25 times faster.. so a 3 hour com0ile would be only 01 mins
<uXu> RTL-8139/8139C/8129+ ActionParsnip
<lolcatz> so I guess I should just go for it!
<lolcatz> ok Fjodor , have a nice one! :)
<uXu> A type fail, this is what is says: RTL-8139/8139C/8139+ ActionParsnip
<Fjodor> lolcatz: And ok, I meant, of course 2.6.38-rc6 :-$
<lolcatz> Roasted_, my point was that hmm, I won't be your best bet on solving your problem..
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: not all chips can do n speed under lInux
<Roasted_> lolcatz, I wasn't asking for help. I was telling you how I solved the question I asked you about earlier :P
<alberto> I have a problem while bootin from the ubuntu 10.10 i386 CD. I get this error: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed
<lolcatz> aaaaaaah Niceee I want to do the 38 as it inivolves soem more OC settings I could need as I build OC comps.. (oooh I love having a stable 24/7 4.1 GHz comp :P)
<muneeb>  where the preferences of gnome-session-properties are stored, i want to edit it manually?
<lolcatz> oh, but yyou said it didn't work when you rebooted back in
<lolcatz> ?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, well i got the AR9285 chip
<stianhj> PhoenixSTF, which version of ubuntu?
<lolcatz> Roasted_,  I mean... ye I know I saw it and was nice to see hwo easy it was .. but then it seemd you hit another issue?
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Got an idea?
<lolcatz> Fjodor,  but 38 isn't int he maverick line
<PhoenixSTF> stianhj, maverick 32bit
<Roasted_> lolcatz, well I had 2 questions, 1 was solved
<Roasted_> the other, not yet :P
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: you may benefit from installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<ActionParsnip> uXu: let me websearch
<uXu> ActionParsnip - :-)
<lolcatz> and I do want to be able to update it so, althoguh I will also compile a 38 and test out IF the ramdisk holds up :)
<ionut> anyone knows a good webscrapping program?
<lolcatz> I'll make it 2 GB then
<lolcatz> and give it a try :)
<stianhj> PhoenixSTF, I had problems with N networks in maverick.. but I think that was a intel wifi driver problem though
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Can help it, being exited :-)
<Fjodor> lolcatz: just get in from kernel.org and use make-kpkg to build. Works like a charm for me :-)
<erUSUL> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.43.9-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Fjodor> *it
<PhoenixSTF> Actionparsnip, did that already m8, tried almost every backport modules wireless
<ActionParsnip> uXu: thats the wired connection, RTL-8139 is an ethernet chip
<erUSUL> curl or wget
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Finally a desent person. :-)
<lolcatz> ya I was doing it the maverick way now for a stable supported custom mav kernel but iom also gonna throw myself on the 38
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: may have to compile the driver then, otherwise just sit on G
<lolcatz> how is the rc6?
<lolcatz> ?
<ActionParsnip> uXu: is the wireless device usb based?
<cpach> hi folks! my laptop's left speaker is broken, so i'm trying to mix pulseaudio's output to mono. is there anyone here who knows how to achieve this?
<PhoenixSTF> actionParsnip, ok ill try and complile, where do i go?
<ActionParsnip> lolcatz: its not an official maverick kernel so is offtopic here
<erUSUL> cpach: maybe in #pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: the realtek guys have source for wireless chips under linux
<uXu> ActionParsnip - What do you mean USB based? Its a small wireless modem.
<lolcatz> yes sory Fjodor said he is off so just thought Id ask btu you are right.. fjord Im me sometime !!
<PhoenixSTF> stianhj, its Atheros chip very good chip not so good on linux...
<ActionParsnip> uXu: which connects to a USB port?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParnsip, its a Atheros
<lolcatz> cpach, you shoudl be able to in your preferences or system , choose the pulseaudio volume settings and change output to mono I thought
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: i see, hmm are there bugs logged for the chip?
<cpach> erUSUL: yeah, tried there, but didn't come so far.
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, yes but no one is paying atention to them
<lolcatz> PhoenixSTF, IO have an atheros chip and works quite ok here but its a desktop mobo
<cpach> lolcatz: i think that option is available only for soundcards that have the feature built-in.
<uXu> ActionParsnip - It does not.
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Strictly wireless.
<rt1729> hello everyone
<lolcatz> ah cpach :D
<ActionParsnip> uXu: ok, then can you run:  lspci   and give the one line which releates to the wireless
<ionut> anyone knows a good webscrapping program?
<rt1729> do u mean web crawler?
<PhoenixSTF> lolcatz, I wish :) it works ok under G, but i got a big house, and G is not enouth!
<lolcatz> ok im off for a bit to do some house work gaaah, at kernel was answered Ill see if cpu freq decides to work on the 2.35.27.48-ubuntu branch
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: not sure then, you may be stuck. You may find the atheros drivers online you can compile, like the madwifi ones in the madwifi-ng
<lolcatz> OMG ,.. very 'big house' student house I presume?
<rt1729> anyone from andhra pradesh
<rt1729> is there anyone who knows telugu?
<g0rby> problems with G tend to pertain  to diversity in my experiance
<ewook> well, you perhaps?
<habermann24> is there a way to define attr_accessible in a dynamic fashion?? something like:   attr_accessible :role_ids, :if => :admin?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, what do you recomend, sit or try?
<g0rby> try setting the router to G also if thats an option
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: depends how bothered you are
<Fjodor> lolcatz: Just want to finish this, then. Discussion of the kernel is obviously OT, but how to compile it the debian/ubuntu way shouldn't be, so here's what I do: download the source from kernel.org, unpack, copy over the previous .config 'make oldconfig' and then 'make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --append-to-version -sune-1 --initrd kernel_headers kernel_image'. You *may* want to adjust the argument to the --append-to-version flag, though ;-)
<rt1729> s there anyone who knows telugu?
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Its types back: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | uXu
<ubottu> uXu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<erUSUL> !kernel > Fjodor
<ubottu> Fjodor, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> uXu: also make sure when you run:  rfkill list    none are blocked
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, bothered, well my wife is complaining, its her laptop! LOL
<erUSUL> Fjodor: ouch
<erUSUL> Fjodor: sorry
<kanthbc> hi im using linux mint 10.when i try to login there is error saying that "gnome power manager not installed" what to do?????
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: and she notices the speed?
<ActionParsnip> !mint | kanthbc
<ubottu> kanthbc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> kanthbc:  install it perhaps.. and see the Mint help channels.
<hermanlf> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 i386 Desktop. I'm using an LCD monitor and the desktop area and splash area are slightly off of the monitor to the left. I can correct this by changing refresh rate to 75 for the desktop, but how can I fix it for the splash screen?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, problem is not the speed its actualy the range!
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: I see, didn't know that
<Fjodor> erUSUL: Duly noted - he just stated that he contemplated compiling .38 and I found a short explanation of the debian/ubuntu way of compiling kernels to be within the topic of this channel
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: could try a different distro if Ubuntu doesn't suit your  needs
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: or grab a new wireless device
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, G you can get some range, but N it goes for almost the double
<dissolution> Can any one confirm a random log out happening in 10.10 have something to do with the screen saver ??
<g0rby> or, try setting the router to G
<Roasted_> Is there a way to put a password on software center?
<Dr_Willis> hermanlf:  you could try setting the 'gdm' users settings  vya the following 2 commands.
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, iam gonna try and fix it somehow
<Dr_Willis> xhost +SI:localuser:gdm
<Dr_Willis> sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: my place is small so not noticed. I don't even know what I'm using, it just works
<Dr_Willis> hermanlf:  those should let you tweak some of the gnome settings that gdm uses.
<erUSUL> Fjodor: i apologized for giving you a factoid you aboviously disn't need. you do not have to note anything :)
<g0rby> in bussy network environments where the router is n G adapters often have diversity issues.
<erUSUL> Roasted_: it already ask for one
<Fjodor> erUSUL: Hehe, ok then :-)
<Roasted_> erUSUL, I mean to even OPEN it.
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: try Suse or mandriva, see if its nicer
<erUSUL> Roasted_: what are you tying to prevent?
<hermanlf> Dr_Willis, thanks I'll try it.
<g0rby> in that scenario you see the signal ping back and forth often
<ruiserra> where can I change my keyboard layout on ubuntu 10.10 by shell?
<drc> PhoenixSTF: there are "repeaters" see http://www.microsoft.com/athome/setup/wirelesstips.aspx especially #5
<Roasted_> erUSUL, we're toying with the idea of having Ubuntu on some student computers here. I'd rather have the software center require a PW to even open so they dont spend hours distracted by the awesome amount of packages in it. :P
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, remenber i am talking about my wife here, if I complicate this she will have my head! LOL
<cube1> hey guys, help!!! my netbook is playing a very loud HRRRRRRRRRRR like noise when starting up! and it continues like that forever
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: suse isn't any more complicated
<PhoenixSTF> drc: repeaters are nice but that not actualy a greeen solution!
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, well its a bit diferent and im afraid whe wont take it nicely
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: it does, users not in the admin group won't be able to do anything but use the installed apps
<ShadowDXS> hello everyone
<dissolution> riserra: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: then you will need a repeater
<ShadowDXS> I need some help if anyone is available
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, nope.
<cube1> hey guys, help!!! my netbook is playing a very loud HRRRRRRRRRRR like noise when starting up! and it continues like that forever
<cube1> hey guys, help!!! my netbook is playing a very loud HRRRRRRRRRRR like noise when starting up! and it continues like that forever
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I'm on as a limited user now and I can open it without a password.
<cube1> guys it's urgent!!! what shoiuld i do!?!?!
<FloodBot2> cube1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cube1> to kill the sound
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, granted I would need a PW to install anything, but the idea is to block them from browsing for periods of time.
<BiPolah> cube1: I'll assume that's either your fan or your drive starting up
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: sure but you shouldn't be able to install stuff
<BiPolah> cube1: Does it stop after booting?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I know.
<Fjodor> ShadowDXS: Just ask the question. If anyone knows, they'll answer :-)
<Fjodor> ShadowDXS: Not sure if I have the time for it myself, though
<cube1> BiPolah: no, it keeps goign on. i just installed cpufrequtils, maybe that's why?
<erUSUL> Roasted_: edit the menus to not include the software center?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: you could move it from /usr/share/applications  and onto your admin desktop ;)
<Roasted_> erUSUL, if I do that, how could I access it if I NEEDED it?
<Diverdude> what is the process called Xorg? For some reason it occupies 80-90% of my CPU all the time
<Roasted_> erUSUL, would it still be on the local administrator desktop?
<ShadowDXS> I have a Intel  Graphics Media Acceleration card on a Acer Extensa 5230E, and i can not, for the life of me get 3d desktop effects (wobbly windows) to work
<erUSUL> Roasted_: well that will be per user. so yes the admin will have it there
<ShadowDXS> Intel  Graphics Media Acceleration card 4500MHD is the card i have
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: run:  sudo lshw -C display    what is output (use a pastebin to host)
<Diverdude> anyone?
<Roasted_> erUSUL, ActionParsnip, I see the removal thing from edit menus works fine. But uh.. is there a way to require a PW to open edit menus? :P :P
<BiPolah> cube1: Put your hand by the fan and see what the airflow is like. If it seems normal, it's probably your drive failing; run a SMART test on it
<ShadowDXS> one sec
<erUSUL> Roasted_: well time to llok at some of the desktop conf locking tools for genome...
<Roasted_> erUSUL, any names come to mind for me to check out?
<Fjodor> Diverdude: That would be the process that's responsible for graphics as a whole. SOunds weird for it to use that many ressources, though
<cube1> BiPolah: no, it's 100% the speakers, if i plug in the headphones i can hear it through them
<hermanlf> Dr_Willis, That actually not what I was looking for. I need to move the splash screen that shows "UBUNTU" and the flashing dots during bootup slightly to the right. I know this can be done if only I can chage the refresh rate for that part of the bootup to 75.
<guest175> snow, snow everywere ??
<ripps> How do I get Vdpau flash working? I have a nvidia gt240 and I know the vdpau works with mplayer, but it won't work with flash 10.2. The adobe demos say that stage video isn't running
<BiPolah> cube1: Oh, I thought it was a mechanical noise thing. It's just white noise from your speakers that never turns off? An issue with pulseaudio or something I imagine
<ShadowDXS> http://pastebin.com/UHjAu5jm
<erUSUL> Roasted_: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/62060
<erUSUL> Roasted_: http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/
<ShadowDXS> OS is ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> Roasted_: http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linuxkiosk/ubuntu01.htm
<Roasted_> geez
<Roasted_> erUSUL, I owe you a beer
<Roasted_> thanks bro
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: users can edit menus as they wish.You could make them owned by root but give everybody read access only. This will prevent editting
<cube1> BiPolah: yeah exactly. how to fix it?
<erUSUL> Roasted_: that from a quick google search. maybe people in #edubuntu can help further
<BiPolah> cube1: No idea how to fix it, sorry. Could try reinstalling pulseaudio
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, well I removed "games" from the menu too, but I dont want htem to re-enable "games" being available. You know how high schools are. Once ONE knows, the entire building knows.
<astrostl> if i'm running 10.04 LTS and i want some specific newer packages, is my only option to fetch one from the next version up and hope that it doesn't have dependencies that will overwrite base stuff?
<cube1> BiPolah: kk
<Fjodor> cube1, BiPolah: As I *really* should get going, I'll just throw this out here: At what point in time during boot-up does the noise start? Could be a case of fiddling with module parameters instead if it starts before pulseaudio is loaded...
<astrostl> or put another way, i'm wondering if there's an ubuntu analog to the EPEL yum repository
<ShadowDXS> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/UHjAu5jm
<kop> what up
<cube1> Fjodor: right before the "UBUNTU 10.10" pops up
<cube1> Fjodor: might be when X is starting up, not sure
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: yep, find where the menu data is held for the desktop you are using and chown it to root:root but then run:  chmod o-w; chmod o+rx     on the folder/file/whatever and they will only have read access
<raving> astrostl, you might update apt before you try something like that if you haven't already
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: you use an atom cpu don't you?
<ShadowDXS> uh no
<ShadowDXS> intel celeron
<astrostl> raving: it works fine for non-dependency-connected one-offs like puppet
<henk_> Hmail
<ShadowDXS> not atom
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: ok cool
<Fjodor> cube1: In the latter case, BiPolah might very well be right in assuming a pulseaudio problem but I can't help either
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: is the system a branded pc or laptop?
<ShadowDXS> laptop
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: what make and model please
<ShadowDXS> Acer
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: model?
<raving> astrostl, it would naturally work for some packages; if your required to update some core dependencies, it might become a bit of an issue.
<ShadowDXS> Acer Extensa 5230E
<raving> astrostl, you might also look into building from source if you don't want to risk that
<astrostl> raving: i agree, ergo my question.  is there a better repository for such items?
<raving> astrostl, well, there may be a PPA for your package
<uXu> ActionParsnip - None is blocked.
<raving> I don't use ubuntu that regularly (it's on my workstation at work), but it's my understanding that PPAs are like little unofficial, project-specific repos
<astrostl> raving: these are for things included in ubuntu, and updated in later versions of ubuntu.  aren't ppas just for things that aren't currently packaged?
<teddyb> is it possible to run the file browser with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> uXu: ok then the guide will help
<Fjodor> astrostl: Building from source would be the way to go in most cases. Get the *original.tar.gz and the .dsc and .diff packages. Unpack with dpkg-source -x file.dsc...
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: ok if you run:  lsmod | grep acer       do you see acer_wmi?
<ruiserra> there is even a file to change the keyboard layout
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Im trying :-)
<Fjodor> astrostl: The cd to the dir that's created and issue dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<astrostl> well if that's all there is, it's all there is.  i appreciate the info, but strongly prefer having a repo like epel out there.
<ShadowDXS> yes
<lolcatz> ooh the good old days of highs chool
<raving> astrostl, I've never used yum, what is epel like?
<Fjodor> You might want to issue a sudo apt-get build-dep packagename first, though
<astrostl> thanks for the assistance
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: cool
<lolcatz> anyway, off again, making chicken soup and just hacked it up to pieces now to rememebr wtf I use as spices  :p
<lolcatz> aka google is your friend, even when cooking ;)
<ShadowDXS> acer_wmi                              13929 0
<ShadowDXS> thats what it reads
<astrostl> raving: it's just a public repository which has more stuff, and newer versions of it.  and none of them clobber your base system.
<ShadowDXS> then below that it says
<raving> lolcatz, google has saved my hide more than once for cooking.
<obiwan_> guys, _with out_ using other than vfat file systems, do you know some way i could make a bootable maverick thumb drive ? i've tried cp -a /mnt/iso/* /mnt/usb but symlinks arent accepted by the fat fs in the usb. i repeat, no ext3 or other fs's involved other than fat. any way to still make it?
<raving> astrostl, oh, so like aur on arch?
<ShadowDXS> led_class                         2633 2 ath9k,acer_wmi
<Fjodor> astrostl: You *might* also be able to benefit from the backports and proposed repos. Find them in Software Souces under the tab Updates
<astrostl> an equivalent would be some kind of public apt repo for 10.04 LTS users, which has more packages than 10.04 LTS and also updated versions of those already included
<astrostl> if you start grabbing packages from 10.10, for example, you can get in trouble fast because of dependency chains.
<bjv> vbox question:   why is /usr not owned by root:root in maverick?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10494073 (just made)
<vanco> after installing bind, the command sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart does not work
<vanco> there is no bind9 file in init.d
<lolcatz> raving hehe ye , my problem is I do a lot of 'custom' cooking so I dont use basic recipes for more than to start,, however.. being a bloke and all, I can't be arsed always rememebring stuff like how do I do my chick soups agian... so i need to find the basics to make sure i rememebr what I go ah ye.. thats it.. and now for my lil edits :p
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: I only know of making an xorg.conf to make those chips work. This may help (or break) your system: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Fjodor> astrostl: And indeed there could be trouble, but for many packages, the above procedure for building from souce might help
<vanco> two weeks ago when i first installed it
<lolcatz> speaking of which, I just found
<g0rby> lolcatz: soup us all about stock =>
<vanco> the command worked
<raving> astrostl, is there a reason why you don't want to upgrade to 10.10? (just out of curiousity, I understand there are sometimes legitimate reasons not to)
<g0rby> is*
<astrostl> LTS
<bjv> Oracle seems to want the entire directory tree from /usr to be root owned "for security reasons"    - searching did not find a prior thread,
<astrostl> business
<astrostl> hundreds of servers/workstations
<ActionParsnip> bjv: drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4096 2011-02-22 15:48 usr       it is
<bjv> ActionParsnip: hmmmm
<drexl> obiwan_: I had the same problem with symlinks, try knoppix 6.2 it's very cool and you can have a persistant hardrive image
<raving> lolcatz, the extent of my cooking abilities have been to memorize and master one recipe; I just really never get the time to cook anymore, not since I started grad school.
<g0rby> I find ham / veg / chick stocks all good for that kind of broth
<astrostl> fjodor: i hear you on source builds.  we've also got our own apt repository for internal builds.  i find it sub-optimal to something out there built for us that just works, though :)
<rishu> how do i knowthrough termianl that i am using 64 bit?
<sipior> raving: g0rby lolcatz : #ubuntu-offtopic, if you please.
<bjv> ActionParsnip: then i guess the question is why is my /usr owned by 2402:dip
<ActionParsnip> rishu: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> bjv: no idea
<raving> astrostl, ahh, I see; that makes good sense
<Fjodor> astrostl: Understandable, which is where backports and proposed might come in handy
<lolcatz> ye im doin git like th9is : cleave the chicken up (~ 1 kg) fill 2/3 water huge pot, salt , pepper... cook for hmm i think an hour or till the meat comes right off, take it out debone it all ,then i whack it back, add the stock (buillion 1 piece) plus more salt pepper, the veggies and hmm did i say psices (i cook very spicey/aormatic), a ton of persian herbs/italian ) and after 20 mins I add the potatoes so they get done after 2.5 hrs o
<lolcatz> r so i have my soup (I use potatoes instead of spaghetti which we use in polish recipes)
<ActionParsnip> rishu: i686 == 32bit     x86_64 == 64bit
<raving> sipior, ahh, sorry; I'll try not to go offtopic in the future.
<lolcatz> thank you sipior sorry abt that
<craigbass1976> I've got a 35 meg xml file.  What's the best way to look at it?  Geany and firefox both crap out hard when I try
<ActionParsnip> rishu: uname -m    will be esier ;)
<rishu> ya m using 64bit and it is very fast comapred to 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: gedit
<cpach> craigbass1976: i think gedit can handle it
<lolcatz> raving : LOL
<asmy> Hello, does anybody know why I can find a copy of /usr/include? I've messed mine up and can't find another.
<lolcatz> brb
<raving> astrostl, well, as Fjodor said, your best bet may be to compile from source and then possibly package the deb yourself.
<asmy> (Like the default one that comes with Ubuntu.)
<rodin> In bash, what is the type of $* plz ?
<ActionParsnip> rishu: depends what you use it for
<ShadowDXS> ok i'm there
<astrostl> i already do that
<raving> rodin, a list of strings.
<ShadowDXS> but what do i download and install?
<rishu> ActionParsnip: thax
<coi> hi guys. im new to ubuntu and have found that the default repo doesnt have very up-to-date packages. what repo could provide more updates packages?
<rodin> raving: It isn't possible to have an array ?
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, geany is supposed to as well, but it's not.  I'm on Lubuntu and don't want to install gedit, unless that doesn't mean I get half of GNOME as well...
<astrostl> backports for lucid are pretty dry atm but it would be a solution if active
<rishu> ActionParsnip: it is fast than 32 bit os and smooth to use
<raving> rodin, in bash? I believe so.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: then leafpad
<rodin> raving: Ok ok
<raving> I don't do a ton of shell scripting, I've always preferred C or perl instead.
<Fjodor> astrostl: Sorry to hear, but now I'm really, really going so good luck
<raving> rodin, but I remeber reading somewhere that bash supported arrays proper
<obiwan_> thanks drexl i already tried it and its very nice, but it's moms netbook and i guess she'll rather stay in ubuntu hehe. i chose to use ext3 as a last resort, and as expected its working so far, /me crosses fingers
<ShadowDXS> xserver-xorg-video-intell?
<ShadowDXS> intel*
<ActionParsnip> rishu: use which you prefer, there is no right answer  :). If you have more than 3.2Gb RAM then use the pae kernel
<astrostl> fjodor thx for the assistance!
<ActionParsnip> ShadowDXS: add the ppa and update, it may help
<bjv> i dont even see a user 2402 in /etc/passwd
<rishu> ActionParsnip: i have 4gb of ram and what is pae kernel and what is its benifit
<drexl> obiwan_: I've been trying to do that for years but my computer won't boot off a usb unless it's fat16 cause' it's old
<Fjodor> astrostl: As far as the usefulness of my advice, I *do* think I'm correct in stating that it was the least I could do ;-)
<drexl> sen me a copy when you're done
<astrostl> heh :)
<bjv> there is a guy with those permissions on /usr/local/cuda/CudaVisualProfiler/bin/
<vanco> need help with restarting dns bind
<bjv> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?s=f42e9e2447213d612d089b9ed5765e2a&showtopic=84377&view=findpost&p=478202
<astrostl> info is info, always good to get it
<ActionParsnip> rishu: your OS can only reference 3.2Gb so PAE will give you the remaining 800Mb accessible. However each process can only access a maximum of 3.2Gb
<bjv> but this is a fresh install, on intel graphics. i've never messed with cuda :\
<ionut> guys I have a HARD DRIVE that once had some very important information , the information that people get killed for, and i formated it (the hard drive), but sometimes you can recover the hard drive and see what once before was on it. how can i do to delete that forever ?
<sipior> rodin: does "$@" not do what you want?
<ActionParsnip> ionut: use shred on it
<bjv> ionut melt it
<ActionParsnip> ionut: or simply take a hammer to it to shatter the platters
<raving> ionut, or you could use /dev/zero and dd to zero it out
<rishu> ActionParnisp: so i have installed 64bit ubuntu how do i go for PAE kernel plz explain sir!
<di||itante> raido
<Roasted_> If I have 100 computers on the nework with the same name, would it have the same problem Windows would have? or would it still be best to rename them all?
<AbhijiT> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ionut> ActionParsnip: i may need that :))
<AbhijiT> rishu, ^^^^
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, vi seems to handle it.  Not quite the route I wanted to go, but...
<ActionParsnip> rishu: 64bit doesn't need PAE, it can reference 16Tb RAM
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: nano maybe
<ionut> but anyone knows if is possible to permanently delete the data on a Hard Drive
<ionut> ?
<rishu> ActionParsnip: thanx i have 64bit processor
<ruiserra> <ruiserra> this command (sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup) works, but when I reboot back into normal state
<ActionParsnip> ionut: if people 'get killed for it' then I'd definately use a hammer
<Fjodor> raving, ionut. Pure zeroing is enough to throw most recovery firms off, but you could dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd<whatever it is> bs=1 followed by the same but with if=/dev/random instead and repeat a few times
<astrostl> thx for your help too raving!
<rishu> ionut: use s/w swap
<ActionParsnip> rishu: doesn't matter, if you have a 32bit OS, the OS drives the CPU
<ActionParsnip> rishu: so you will need PAE to access the extra RAM
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, vi will work. I just need to see the bleeping thing enough to figure out how to parse it in php.  God forbid someone makes an sql I can just dump in somewhere...  NOOOOOOO, lets make a gigantic xml...
<rishu> ActionParnisp: so should i to install PAe ?
<drc> ionut: If it IS "information that people get killed for" (which I seriously doubt), then the best thing is to just remove the HHD and beat the damn thing to death with a hammer
<ActionParsnip> rishu: i would, install: linux-image-generic-pae
<Faza93> siema
<arch_nme> I'm trying to get my phone to show up so I can transfer files off it, it's a motorola zn300, it looks like it's being detected but not getting mounted http://paste.ubuntu.com/572241/
<Dr_Willis> industural grade demaganizizer :)
<Faza93> hi
<ionut> Fjodor: i don't know how to do that. now the hard drive is on my other computer with windows installed on other harddrive along with other 9 hard drives , but how the hack should i do that ... delete all the data or substitue the zero ... or one
<ActionParsnip> ionut: consdering how cheap drives are and peoples lives are at stake (as you say) then i'd destroy it and buy new
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  many phones have a data mode, or usb-storage mode setting you need to use when you plug them into a pc.
<syrinx> throw it in a fire
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  theres secure deletion utilities/live cd's out there.
<ionut> ActionParsnip: is not just a HARD DRIVE ... otherwise i would killed it long ago
<rishu> ActionParnisp: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae    should i have to use this to install or by any external source
<Faza93> how download ati hd5500 ubuntu drivers ?
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis,  my phone is saying usb mass storage on the screen when I plug it in
<ActionParsnip> ionut: then what elese is it?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Faza93
<ubottu> Faza93: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Faza93> how download ati hd5500 ubuntu drivers ?
<ionut> ActionParsnip: can't tell that , sorry
<Fjodor> ionut: If we assume that the drive is /dev/sdb, you issue 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1'...
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  try mounting it by hand. check output of sudo fdisk -l, dmesg, and blkid to see what device its being
<ActionParsnip> ionut: just destroy the storage. Unless its a multimillion dollar SAN, it can be replaced
<Dr_Willis> Faza93:  try the system -> admin -> addational drivers   tool?
<Fjodor> ionut: When finished (it will give an error when it reaches the end - disregard that) you issue 'sudo if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdb bs=1'...
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572241/ there is my output from dmesg and lsusb, how do I mount it though?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | arch_nme
<ubottu> arch_nme: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Faza93> są polacy ? ?/
<Faza93> są polacy ? ?/
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/MAKEADIRCTORY
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, where are you getting the whatever?
<ShadowDXS> it still says Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  from the commands i mentioned earlier...
<ShadowDXS> O_o
<rishu> how to make my one partition mount?
<ionut> ActionParsnip: is a computer that i have to my work place (navy) but was cracked and they let other 3 to our base... now i want to fix something about it...
<Fjodor> ionut: And repeat until you are satisfied. Some reputable homepage issued a challenge to data recovery firms to recreate anything from at harddrive that had been put through only the first part and none of them would even begin to try, deeming it impossible
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  when you plug it in, wait a few moments and run 'dmesg' it should mention the device.. or  fdisk -l shows ALL devices
<ionut> Fjodor: ill give it a try , thanks :O
<obiwan_> guys , i happen to get these error many times . now i wonder, is there an easier way other than rebooting to get rid of it? it's the usual , cannot umount, resource busy , try lsof or fuser. even with umount --force
<cube1> hey guys. i have heavy white noise when booting ubunti, and it doesnt go away until i manually run the command "pulseaudio". what wohuld i do?
<asmy> Does anybody have a default copy of /usr/include, or know where I can get one? i've been asking for a while now. >_>
<Fjodor> ionut: There was a reference to an article on slashdot recently, though, that states that this might not hold for solid-state storage
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572241/ this is my dmesg and lsusb output
<Dr_Willis> cube1:   run pulse audio as a startup command perhaps.. not a good fix.. but a fix..,
<maco> obiwan_: if i run fuser and nothing's actually using it, then i just sync and yank
<maco> obiwan_: if something *is* using it, then....close that program
<maco> obiwan_: being cd'd into it counts as "using"
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  look for /dev/XXXXX type lines mentioned when you plug the thing in.
<ActionParsnip> ionut: so you work with highly sensitive navy data yet you wade into a public irc chat channel for advise??? That's hilarious. Shows how good the navy is when it cant even resolve its own data. Thats hilarious
<Faza93> chuj wam w dupe cwele pierdolone niedoruchane pierdolce bez kutasow
<Dr_Willis> I belive the military has its own 'specs' on how stuff should be deleted..
<syrinx> good point, ActionPoint
<needhelp1> does anyone know if gedit add's hidden data in text files that could be used to identify the source
<syrinx> PArsnip*
<obiwan_> maco: what's sync a command? nothings in. i unpluged the memory long ago
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, it doesn't say anything like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/572241/
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: pretty much, can you smell something ;)
<cube1> Dr_Willis: sure. where do i put that? im not using gnome
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' perhaps the phone is just not seen.
<Dr_Willis> cube1:  perhaps state what you are using?
<Fjodor> ActionParsnip: Better than just shrugging and selling on eBay, right?
<cube1> Dr_Willis: xmonad
<Dr_Willis> cube1:  check the xmonad docs.
<ionut> ActionParsnip: is in my hands, i was only informing if is any way to delete that. and no one know what is on that hard drive
<maco> obiwan_: the command to make data thats waiting to be written to disk be written is "sync"
<needhelp1> does anyone know if gedit add's hidden data in text files that could be used to identify the source. How some text editors or office suites add in hidden data into the files like "created by openoffice, date, location, users pc name etc etc"
<maco> obiwan_: but thats only relevant if it's plugged in
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, it does see it, fdisk -l doesn't do anything, I see it in dmesg and lsusb though
<obiwan_> maco: it isnt, so what should i do?
<fish_sticks> msg nickserv identify aarnold
<syrinx> oops
<maco> needhelp1: gedit only does plain text if i remember right. there's nowhere *to* put metadata in that
<maco> obiwan_: ignore it
<drexl> ionut: mabey you should just encrypt the sesitive data.
<webPragmatist> why would my package update not show updates when i login
<arch_nme> [ 4043.032206] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<arch_nme> [ 4043.275119] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<arch_nme> [ 4043.275273] scsi2 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0
<arch_nme> [ 4043.275471] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<arch_nme> [ 4043.275474] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<FloodBot2> arch_nme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arch_nme> [ 4044.281988] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Motorola Phone            2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<webPragmatist> woo
<maco> obiwan_: if anything missed being written to it, too late now
<obiwan_> but thats a mess maco because i end up with many letters
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  its 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ActionParsnip> ionut: dude the navy has very expensive kit with highly trained professionals running it. Why are you asking in here at all. They KNOW how to handle data and security. You asking in here makes the IT look like idiots
<maco> obiwan_: the reason to sync or click the "eject now" (or whateve rit says) button is to make it write the stuff before you yank the drive so you dont go to the next computer, plug in and be like "crap! my file's not here!"
<ionut> drexl: not wanting to screw it lol
<maco> obiwan_: many letters?
<obiwan_> id like a stronger than umount -f command, that really forces the usb to be unleashed
<Fjodor> Dr_Willis: There is some live-cd, the name of which I can't remember, that boots into a deletion program that conforms to military specs. It can even be configured to do so automatically for all disks in the system without prompting. I used to burn CDs with it, writing Windows Boot Disk on them and leaving them at various locations, to teach people about not booting ill-begotten CDs ;-)
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, that just shows my harddrive and swap files
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  below those lines it should eventually mention  a /dev/sdXX
<obiwan_> yeah, like sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde...when in fact i have only sda and sdb
<Fjodor> And now I'm off
<syrinx> no offense, highly OT, but im sure ionut does NOT work for the Navy
<ionut> ActionParsnip: is for my personal information...
<needhelp1> maco, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  sounds like its not detecting it as a usb storage device.
<lolcatz> ja, det tog sin tid fjord :P
<maco> obiwan_: i think you need to just do it right going forward instead of just yanking if you dont want that to happen
<Fjodor> lolcatz: Sorry - got caught up
<lolcatz> ;)
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, I just have an sda1 sda2 and sda5
<lolcatz> i can relax again now and compile kernekl ^^
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  sounds like its not detecting it as a usb storage device device.
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, yeah, it does anything I can do about that
<ShadowDXS> well now i have to reinstall the OS
<uXu> ActionParsnip - Its a waste of time ;-/
<ShadowDXS> great
<syrinx> why Shadow?
<obiwan_> i dont yank maco , i do umount /dev/sdXY every time
<craigbass1976> I've got a cell phone that can be charged on the computer via a usb dongle.  I'm wondering if I can use it as a thumb drive as well.  Anyone mounted a samsung and know the fs type?
<Dr_Willis> arch_nme:  check google for your exact phone and linux. is this a 'smart' phone runnign android?
<maco> obiwan_: and if you get an error? you just yank anyway? or resolve the error?
<ActionParsnip> ionut: i'd ask your IT. You can use the MoD tool on the ultimate boot CD to flip the bits 7 times each and will securely remove the data but even if its a 4Tb drive it's still only a few hundred so just destroy it
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  my android phone works that way.. charges and shows up as 2 usb storage devices
<obiwan_> if i get an error, i kick the computer, beat the screen, and yank xD
<arch_nme> Dr_Willis, no it's a motorola zn300, already check google not much out there, the phone is runnign a linux OS, but not andriod or anything it's not a smart phone just a regular phone
<maco> obiwan_: an error'd umount doesn't count
<obiwan_> ok, ill try sync from now on
<obiwan_> i nev er knew about that
<paulgnanaraj> paul
<maco> obiwan_: you still really should unmount though
<maco> obiwan_: fuser -m /dev/sdXY
<ionut> ActionParsnip: i think that is why every mouth new computers arrive here... thanks for the info...
<maco> obiwan_: that'll tell you what's keeping it from umounting, then you can fix it and do the umount again
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, mine isn't showing up though; I see it in lsusb, but not mount
<maco> obiwan_: because sync will just make sure the drive & your data don't get broken. it wont make any difference to hwo your computer names subsequent drives
<waza-ari> Hey all, im searching for a program to record video from a video4linux device. it should support getting the sound from pulseaudio or from jack directly. any ideas?
<arch_nme> craigbass1976, you sound like you have the exact same problem I do
<g_0_0> ionut are you some sort of assassin, a navy ninja equipped with personal data that can kill ?
<obiwan_> maco: /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<obiwan_> but then when i try umount -f /dev/sdb1 i get resource busy
<craigbass1976> arch_nme, i'm wondering if there's a setting in the phone I need to turn on or off...
<maco> obiwan_: is anything actually plugged in as sdb1?
<maco> obiwan_: the fuser advice is a "for future reference" thing
<obiwan_> no maco, nothinig
<obiwan_> i yanked
<obiwan_> after umount didnt work
<arch_nme> craigbass1976, idk, have you ever had it working on any other OS?
<craigbass1976> arch_nme, if I can make it work, there goes carrying an mp3 player and a thumb drive around with me
<craigbass1976> arch_nme, nope.  I've got no other os
<maco> obiwan_: ok then there's nothing to be done right now
<maco> obiwan_: im just trying to tell  you how to *prevent* this in future
<craigbass1976> arch_nme, going on I think six years now.  :)
<obiwan_> ok , atl east i know theres nothing to be done. i always kept wondering , does an easy command i dont know exist to solve this out?
<arch_nme> craigbass1976, I handed mine over to the guy next to me, he has win 7 I'm going to see what happens if he can mount it
<obiwan_> ill try to prevent doing it again
<maulana> @salam
<shadow88> Go Linux ...Go
<drexl> I hate windows.. I've had to install that peice of crappy so many times it's not even funny, jus to run one stupid program for a client.
<asdfgh> Hi!
<Assid> hey
<drexl> hello
<Assid> can someone help me with this stupid panel
<asdfgh> I have a problem. When I shutdown Ubuntu it shows KILLING ALL REMAINING PROCESSES [fail].
<Assid> i cant seem to click on the chat client.. however... if i click on the sound applet.. and mouse over the chat.. ti works
<Assid> wait
<Assid> it just fixed itsedlf
<Assid> okay i cant seem to get network manager applet
<asdfgh> Anybody?
<Assid> that unfortunately hasnt come back on its own
 * lolcatz goes wow wine is called nafisa now... wow!
<maulana> any body have install ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic
<maulana>  (ubuntu 10.10) on lenovo g460 am have troble...
<maulana> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadow88> asdfgh: does it shut off for a after a min or so
<lolcatz> asdfgh, when I get those it means I have been doing too much too fast with little backup.. :/ honestly.... I 'd cconsider a nice fresh install :)
<shadow88> asdfgh: you can run "shutdown -h now "
<Assid> can someone help me get network manage applet back?!
<lolcatz> maulana, that is the default kernel on ubu 10.10 , of course peo[ple have it installed
<asdfgh> No, it stays displaying this message for 10 seconds and shutsdown. But it is disturbing.
<maulana> lolcatz, am have install on my new notebook heheheh lenovo with ubuntu 10.10
<maulana> am hve troble on it
<MrMintanet> What is the networking channel's title?  I can not find it.
<maulana> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rober744> hello
<lolcatz> haaaah but it works asdfgh ? I get those sometimes on my ubuntu's as I start messin gmore and more with stuff but it only hangs a daemon.. it's a daemon which is miconfigured,
<rany27> What is a good clipboard manager which is not GUI that you recommend me to use?Thanks.
<shadow88> asdfgh: did that work for you ?
<MrMintanet> What is the ubuntu networking channel's actual title?  Can someone link it?
<drexl> Assid: you can trick it by adding a network status monitor to your bar and then right click on it a and change network monitor settings to nm-applet
<asdfgh> Yes, it still shutdown correctly but with 10 seconds delay.
<rany27> What is a good clipboard manager which is not GUI that you recommend me to use?Thanks.
<lolcatz> maulana.. lefT?
<hatchetjack> anyone recommend a info document reader in ubuntu?
<asdfgh> shadow88: Wait, I will try it.
<tclarke> might be off topic but I'm trying to generate an apt repo for ubuntu packages but the repo lives on a centos machie....anyone know how I can get apt-ftparchive for centos?
<MrMintanet> Please help me.  All I need is a link to the ubuntu networking channel.  I do not see it listed in the channel browser...  Please?  Seriously.
<miclsys> Hallo
<Dr_Willis> hatchetjack:  i just use a text editor to read the silly .nfo files i find. :)
<Dr_Willis> hatchetjack:  i think there might be one or 2 nfo specific tools in the repos.
<drexl> Assid: the two programs get sweet on one another.
<Assid> drexl, how do i get network status monitor
<bmccomb> Trying to set up DHCP for a PXE netboot server. Running into an error however. The topline is my error, the bottom line is an ifconfig if that'll help anyone. http://paste.ubuntu.com/572237/  attempting to follow this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<ameno> #linux
<syrinx> econds delay. [12:14] [syrinx(+i) (zZzZ)] [7:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 3,8]
<drexl> Assid: right click on your panel and add/remove panel items, I'm onlu assuming you're using lxde
<syrinx> [#ubuntu]
<Assid> i dont see network status monitor
<drexl> it's a two phase process first add/remove panel items then click add again and scroll down
<shane4ubuntu> I made a gpg ppa key and now I can't remember the passphrase (dumb I know) how do I access it to try a few that I think it is?
<drexl> Assid: it's a two phase process first add/remove panel items then click  add again and scroll down
<rany27> What is a good CLI clipboard manager that i can easily use with ctrl+c/v ?
<syrinx> bmccomb: subnet looks wrong
<craigbass1976> arch_nme, looks like I've got no memory card.  My wife got one, so I'll try her phone out when I get home If it works, I'll do one of those "middle of the night memory card burglaries" you keep seeing on the six o'clock news...
<Assid> drexl, i dont see network status monitor in the list of widgets i can add
<Dr_Willis> rany27:  You  mean a console clipboard manager?
<asdfgh_> shadow88: It still display the same message
<shane4ubuntu> is there a gpg command to get it to ask me for the passphrase?
<asdfgh_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadow88> asdfgh_: okay, were you able to restart
<Assid> drexl, whats it known as on the appplet list
<asmy>  
<asmy> ,
<asdfgh_> shadow88: Yes, restarting works but it is displaying this f****** message
<drexl> Assid: network status monitor
<Assid> not in the list :/
<ikonia> asdfgh_: control the language !
<webPragmatist> crap thats in like cron.hourly gets run as root:root ?
<asdfgh_> sorry
<drexl> Assid: you need to click the add button
<Assid> add to panel ... rigth
<Assid> its not in the list
<drexl> Assid: hmm I don't then soory
<Assid> its not available to me to add
<asdfgh_> I messed with bum and maybe this is reason?
<MrMintanet> Please help me.  All I need is a link to the ubuntu networking channel.  I do not see it listed in the channel browser...  Please?  Seriously.
<Eugeny_> Anyone got a already-built x86 binary of BadSchemer? http://www.dabj01.co.cc/page4.php
<terry> MrMintanet: What do you need to know?
<MrMintanet> terry, Can you link the networking channel for ubuntu?  it isn't listed in my channels
<nimrod10> how would you go by debugging a filesystem that turns read-only on errors ? There is nothing relevant in the /var/log logs
<sysadm> hello, i have a weird sound problem, 1st time i am facing this, running ubuntu 10.10, dell latitude d430, sound works, but microphone doesnt {builtin}, it used to work, just one day reboot and it didnt work anymore, can someone help....
<asmy> Does anybody have a default copy of /usr/include or know how to get one?
<drexl> Assid: mabey you could re-install network manager gnome
<sysadm> hello, i have a weird sound problem, 1st time i am facing this, running ubuntu 10.10, dell latitude d430, sound works, but microphone doesnt {builtin}, it used to work, just one day reboot and it didnt work anymore, can someone help....
<terry> MrMintanet: I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about. Is it an IRC channel?
<asmy> sysadm: hit the volume thing, click "sound preferences" then "input".
<asmy> Make sure the volume is on.
<sysadm> asmy, its blank, as if there si not input device
<drexl> Assid: the package includes the applet I think
<asdfgh_> MrMintanet: Here is the list of channels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Dr_Willis> Ive never noticed a ubuntu networking specicfic channel.. I would guess #ubuntu-networking
<terry> MrMintanet: Here is a channel list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<terry> asdfgh_: Sorry, just now saw your comment...
<sysadm> it is
<sysadm> asmy, it is
<gsp2009> so today I launched evolution and it asked me to set up my account. This despite having been using evolution forever. I still have a .evolution folder in my userdir. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ivanBliminse> Hello everyone how are you, i have a quick question about setting up a lamp server if anyone has a second..
<sysadm> ivanBliminse, ask your questin directly
<asdfgh_> terry: No problem!
<bmccomb> Trying to set up DHCP for a PXE netboot server. Running into an error however. The topline is my error, the bottom line is an ifconfig if that'll help anyone. http://paste.ubuntu.com/572237/ attempting to follow this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<ivanBliminse> What is the command to install a lamp server.. sudo apt-get... ??
<syrinx> bmccomb: already answered this, your subnet is wrong
<bmccomb> syrinx: You answered me earlier, but I went afk. Sorry about that. What should my subnet be? I'm not very sure with what i'm doing.
<syrinx> i BELIEVE it should be 10.1.0.0
<iceroot> ivanBliminse: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<syrinx> could be wrong tho
<bmccomb> Alright.
<syrinx> try it and lemme know
<syrinx> right now its set as your IP address
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | ivanBliminse
<ubottu> ivanBliminse: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bmccomb> Hurf, it is.
<bmccomb> Yeah, let me chang eit.
<asdfgh_> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes. It shutdowns normally but it delays it.
<cahrlin> what do I have to setup to send mails from another SMTP server?
<asdfgh_> Killing all remaining processes [fail]
<webPragmatist> what's a good way to delete all files in a dir that are greater than a week old?
<drexl> ivanBliminse: it's best to compile apache php5 and mysql from source
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  carefull use of 'find'
<iceroot> webPragmatist: using find
<llutz> webPragmatist: man find (-ctime/atime/mtime +7)
<iceroot> drexl: please dont suggest such silly things here
<Dr_Willis> i would say use find to move them to some other directory.. then remove them :)
<syrinx> lol iceroot
<iceroot> ivanBliminse: dont build the programs from source
<cahrlin> what do I have to setup to send mails from another SMTP server?
<MrMintanet> Is there an Ubuntu Networking channel?
<syrinx> ivanBliminse, start off by installing apache2
<drexl> iceroot: but the binaries scatter links all over the place
<cahrlin> MrMintanet, join #ubuntu-networking-channel
<iceroot> drexl: the ones from the repo will get security updates
<iceroot> drexl: so your way is very stupid because you dont get security updates
<drexl> iceroot: ahh..
<brandon420> has anyone gotten pgp working on ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> 'links all over the place' how vague...
<alsuna> cahrlin: which email client are you talking about?
<sgo11> hi, If I mount -t ecryptfs /secret /secret manually, should I umount it manually before shutdown? or is that safe to shutdown without manual umount? thanks.
<bmccomb> syrinx: That was it, I also had my netmask 255.255.0.0 instead of 255.255.255.0 as well. :E Thanks, I miss such easy stuff sometimes
<sgo11> hi, I used ecryptfs-manager to Add passphrase key to keyring. but the keyring lost after reboot. is this expected? (using ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> sgo11:  it should unmount it as part of a shutdown.. but you could unmount it by hand if you wanted
<iceroot> sgo11: shutdown is unmounting such things
<syrinx> bmccomb: i hear that, been years since ive done any subnetting
<asdfgh_> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<drc> MrMintanet: as far as I know there is NOT a ubuntu specific networking channel (here or anywhere).  You might try ##networking (here on freenode) if no one can/will answer your questions in this channel
<drexl> iceroot: I'm just used to xamp on windows and it's all the same when I compile from source
<iceroot> asdfgh_: look at syslog what the problem is
<LucyIntheSky> Using ubuntu 10.10 on a 37" HDTV, changed the DPI to 200 and everything looks great, only question how do I make new windows always open in full screen, so I don't have to resize them manually ( they open very small )
<bmccomb> I'm just learning about it tbh. I'm only an intern here, but my boss left after 6 months.
<iceroot> drexl: xamp is also stupid, use the real and standalone packages
<ravigehlot> Hello everyone, we have a desktop server box that doesn't have a GUI interface. It's ultimately used only for web hosting. We need to write a service script in order to have it start at book-up time. Adding the service can be done by using a tool like rcconf. But how do we write this start-up script, any good links? thanks.
<bmccomb> I've been *trying* to fill in for the past two months as we hire someone. Stressful as..well you get the idea.
<sgo11> Dr_Willis, iceroot, thanks. that means I do not need to umount it manually. shutdown will take care of it. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> LucyIntheSky:  theres tools in the repos that can do that.. as can compiz settiongs.
<syrinx> bmccomb: no better way to learn, though
<Dr_Willis> LucyIntheSky:  there used to be one called 'maximus' and another called 'devilspie' that may also do it.
<syrinx> just dive right in
<LucyIntheSky> Dr_Willis, ok I will try those because I don't use compiz
<webPragmatist> llutz: got it thanks!
<asmy> Can anybody help me? I need a new /usr/include because I've messed mine up.
<MrMintanet> drc, Thank you!  That is what I was looking for.  Sounds silly, but I couldn't find it.
<webPragmatist> find -ctime 7 -exec rm {} \; ?
<webPragmatist> sound right
<drexl> iceroot: I use the standalone packages in windows.. it's just that linux is setup similarily if you compile.
<shadow88> WTF
<drc> MrMintanet: np
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  i would make it 'mv' the files to some directory first.. so you can double check.
<bmccomb> For sure.  Though I'm already having more problems. Great.  administrator@lkteencenter:~$ sudo cp -r /media/cdrom/install/netboot/* /var/lib/tftpboot/
<bmccomb> cp: cannot stat `/media/cdrom/install/netboot/*': No such file or directory
<llutz> webPragmatist: i'd add a -type f
<iceroot> drexl: doesnt matter how it is setup. never compile a package if it is in the repos.
<asmy> Can anybody help me? I need a new /usr/include because I've messed mine up. :-(
<Dr_Willis> bmccomb:  you sure that path exists? not making a typo>
<Dr_Willis> asmy:  i would think you would need to reinsdtll any packages that had files in that directory.
<terry> asmy: What specifically do you need help with?  Did you delete evertying in that directory, or what?
<sgo11> I was trying to mount the ecryptfs directory with a normal user. I edited fstab and use ecryptfs-manager to add passphrase key to keyring. then use mount -i /secret to mount it as normal user. everything works fine before reboot. After reboot, i think the keyring is lost. i didn't see it by keyctl list @u. is this expected?
<iceroot> webPragmatist: i am not a find-pro but i guess with that command you will get problems with filenames containing spaces
<LucyIntheSky> Dr_Willis, thanks, I think that maximus might be what I needed
<iceroot> webPragmatist: if i am correct there was something like -print0 and so on
<Dr_Willis> LucyIntheSky:  it can get annoying having 'everything' maxzmize. like file dialogs.
<asdfgh_> iceroot: There is only this at the end of syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/572270/
<asmy> terry, To be honest, I'm not exactly sure. I accidentally wrote over the file with a different one and now certain tools don't run properly, even if I recompile/install it.
<LucyIntheSky> Dr_Willis, yea, nothing is ever perfect in life... but having to resize everything is annoying too. I can just move with alt+tab now if it gets too annoying I'll have to figure something else out. thanks for the help.
<llutz> iceroot: not when using -exec    -print0 is needed when using xargs
<iceroot> asdfgh_: sure you are using ubuntu?
<terry> asmy: Which file?  (/usr/include is a directory).
<iceroot> llutz: so exec is handling "foo bar.sh" correctly?
<llutz> iceroot: iirc yes
<terry> asmy: ls /usr/include    #To see what you have there.
<webPragmatist> thanks again guys
<drexl> fun with irssi /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<llutz> iceroot: yes it does, "find . -type f -exec rm {} +"    deleted "test2" aswell as "test 2"
<Brumagem> Why is it that I hear sound out of both my speakers and headphones after I plug my headphones into the audio jack?
<asmy> terry, A good amount of stuff, I need the string.h file (I'm sure I can find it somewhere, I just have no idea where.)
<asdfgh_> iceroot: Yes, I only pasted the fragment when I started to shutdown. lsb_release: Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.10 Release:	10.10 Codename:	maverick
<iceroot> asmy: apt-file search string.h
<PCdoc> Hi, Do i need to install an anti-virus for Ubuntu 10.10 ??
<maco> asmy:  "dpkg -S /usr/include" says nvidia-settings, libstdc++6-4.4-dev, linux-libc-dev, base-files, python-dbus, python-imaging, python2.6, x11-apps, x11-common, xbitmaps, xserver-xorg-input-wacom, libc6-dev, gettext:
<drexl> PCdoc: nope
<sipior> PCdoc: not generally, no.
<bmccomb> BSOD at a branch. I'll come back with questions later. Thanks again syrinx, and I think I had a brainfart on the CD path as well Dr_willis, I'll check and get back to someone here later. I'm sure I'll have problems still. :)
 * puppet009 what?
<Brumagem> I took ActionParsnip's advice and added the line snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad to alsa-base.conf file
<asmy> Alright, thanks maco and iceroot.
<iceroot> PCdoc: if you are not using samba or other daemoms for managing windows-clients, then you dont need it
<maco> PCdoc: you can if you want to scan files before passing them on to windows users
<asdfgh_> iceroot: There's nothing that can tell me something about this problem in syslog.
<PCdoc> but i see on google that there are anti-viruses available for the debian linux!! what are they for?
<drexl> PCdoc: ubuntu was created by nerds that don't allow virus'
<iceroot> PCdoc: there are no public viruses for debian stable
<puppet009> clamware
<drexl> PCdoc: Nerds from around the globe
<iceroot> PCdoc: and a virus-scanner for linux is normally if you are using samba,dansguardian or a mailserver to protect connected windows-clients
<raven> hi
<acidmind_bh> It was a great ideia this IRC Chat .
<iceroot> asdfgh_: then its hard for us to help
<raven> rhythmbox stops at 1379 files - connected to the media server via samba  - why?
<PCdoc> Ok thanks ... :)
<martin8412> Anybody knows if a precompiled linux kernel with the 'Mike Galbraith' scheduler patch exists for ubuntu 10.10? Have searched a bit, but didn't find anything for the newest kernel
<iceroot> martin8412: you mean the cgroups-patch?
<martin8412> iceroot: Ye
<iceroot> martin8412: there was a ppa-build on 2.6.37 but dont rember the ppa-name
<terry> PCdoc: Virus scanning applications for Linux are to protect windows users, so that if a linux user might download some virus or worm so that they won't  somehow send it as an attachemnt to a windows user.  Or more particularly to use on a Linux mail sserver so that virus stuff is deleted before it gets re-transmitted to a windows user.
<Brumagem> Did anybody read my question?
<martin8412> iceroot: Hmm, I'll give it a try, thanks :)
<drexl> Brumagem: your speakers are broke
<Brumagem> Hearing sound out of both speakers and headphones after I plug headphones into audio jack in Ubuntu, it's not a hardware problem.
<Brumagem> It works fine while using Windows 7.
<asdfgh_> iceroot: Can you list scripts that you have for default in /etc/rc*.d ? Maybe this is problem with scripts?
<raven> rhythmbox stops at 1379 files - connected to the media server via samba  - why?
<Dr_Willis> Brumagem:  its a common question/proboem. the forums Might have an answer. ive never seen a 'quick fix' for the issue mentioned in here.
<iceroot> asdfgh_: sorry i am not on ubuntu
<acidmind_bh> My Ubuntu Software Center is bad .. it's not installing, it does not finish de installation, it just start, normal, than does not FINISH the installation, never, of nothing .
<Rusty149> raven : can you see all the tracks in a file browser?
<Dr_Willis> acidmind_bh:  i had issues like that once. try installing somthing via the command line tools,  look for error emssages.
<iceroot> acidmind_bh: use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install paketname" and post the error to pastebin if there are errors
<raven> Rusty149, yes
<Brumagem> I was temporarily disconnected, did anybody reply to what I typed?
<raven> Rusty149, more than 4000
<asdfgh_> What's default scripts in /etc/rc*.d?
<drexl> Brumagem: that's very odd, it's has to be hardware.
<terry> Brumagem: You say you are, "Hearing sound out of both speakers and headphones after I plug headphones into audio jack in Ubuntu"?
<Brumagem> There is no way man, like I said it works with Win7.
<Rusty149> raven: have you rescanned the directory in rythmbox?
<martin8412> Nice - According to some forum posts one of the natty RC builds has the patch applied
<acidmind_bh> okkkk
<terry> !sound | Brumagem
<ubottu> Brumagem: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<acidmind_bh> i will
<Brumagem> I did all that.
<rishu> can ram is also associated with my internet access
<raven> Rusty149, yes
<BluesKaj> rumpe1, which audiojack , the front ?
<drexl> Brumagem: the only thing i can think of is mabey your plug isn't fully plugged into the computer alll the way.
<asdfgh> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<Roasted_> Has anybody added an Ubuntu computer to a Windows domain before? I'm using Likewise-Open but I'm getting an error during the join process and I can't seem to trace it.
<BluesKaj> delays for how long, asdfgh?
<coi> hi guys. im new to ubuntu and have found that the default repo doesnt have very up-to-date packages. what repo could provide more updates packages?
<terry> Brumagem: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #And fiddle with the wires or volume controls till you hear static noise
<Rusty149> are they different file types? check the permissions (maybe do a chmod -R).
<Roasted_> coi, its done like that for stability reasons, as bleeding-edge versions of software often introduce problems.
<acidmind_bh> iceroot :  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Roasted_> coi, if you want up to date packages, locate a PPA of the exact software you wnat to be the newest, then update-manager will handle the rest.
<BluesKaj> !repositories | coi
<ubottu> coi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<asdfgh> BluesKaj: Maybe 10 seconds but this is really disturbing because it messes plymouth.
<acidmind_bh> iceroot :  have to do it as admin ?
<coi> Roasted_, what about security vulns?
<coi> thank you BluesKaj
<Roasted_> coi, ehh, not necessarily. It's nromally for stability issues.
<Roasted_> coi, Ubuntu is tested with XYZ versions of software. By updating software, you introduce the potential for instability.
<coi> Roasted_, i mean. the older the more likely a bug
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, do you really care about plymouth , I don't :)
<Roasted_> coi, take Windows for example. How often does WINDOWS truly crash? Compare that to how often Windows crashes as a result of a driver or program backfiring....
<acidmind_bh> windows crashes 30 minutes
<terry> Brumagem: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  #Fiddle some more, listen, and/or tell us what happens.
<WitchLady> Hello
<asdfgh> BluesKaj: I also but for 10 seconds it halts and it isn't normal behaviour that it 'fails'.
<drexl> WitchLady, howdy farkin' do?
<rishu> i have a partition in which when i am going to paste any data it says permisson denied
<rishu> that drive is unmounted
<BitEncrypt> what is the code for ubdating Lubuntu
<ali__> ubuntu!!!!
<jmgalloway> anyone here good with java?
<Roasted_> sudo apt-get update
<ali__> i'm here!
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, open synaptic /edit/fix broken packages , or sudo dpkg --configure -a in the terminal
<ali__> is anyone here in the ##java channel?
<brandon420> does anyone know how to use pgp on ubuntu 10.10 to write emails?
<terry> coi: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<iceroot> brandon420: depending on your mailclient
<asdfgh> BluesKaj: It does nothing.
<BluesKaj> BitEncrypt, updating or upgrading to a newer version of the OS ?
<coi> terry, 10.10
<sre-su> How to check last updated package name?
<brandon420> iceroot, what ever is the easiest.
<terry> rishu: You can not "paste" anything to unmounted partition or drive.
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, good that means whatever was broken is fixed
<alsuna> sre-su: see "History" in software center
<sre-su> alsuna: I mean using CLI
<asdfgh> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<terry> coi: What makes you think that the default repositories are old?
<coi> im looking at the version made available for software i had running in another distro
<BitEncrypt> BluesKaj, no the option to choose Lubuntu is nit in the popup menu on the login screen, so i am attempting to fix that by updating Lubuntu in Gnome
<terry> coi: What other distro, what application?
<martin8412> The packages might be "old" compared to bleeding edge distroes, but it really isn't that old ..
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, did you try shutting it down after those commands
<coi> terry, gentoo. for instance wireshark is 1.2
<martin8412> Gentoo is a bleeding edge distro
<BluesKaj> BitEncrypt, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , in the terminal
<terry> coi: Well, you can install a newer version if you want.
<coi> martin8412, not really...
<MrMintanet> Can someone recommend a real time network monitor that works within a Windows AD Domain?
<MrMintanet> Can anyone tell me if there are any apps that communicate with SonicWALL appliances?
<martin8412> coi: What would you then call it?
<sre-su> Somewhere from cat /var/log/.... | tail// not sure
<dissolution> any one able to help with random logouts with in 10.10 seams to happend more on use of firefox but again not sure, using opera now to see if i get booted.
<asdfgh> BluesKaj, Yes, this problem exist for 3 months for me. I poweroff it more than 30 times.
<terry> coi: gentoo'
<terry> coi: gentoo's version of wireshark is 1.2?  Is that correct?
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, you are doing more damage by the constantn powering off and than the little problem is
<alsuna> sre-su: to look at it try "less /var/log/dpkg.log"
<Rusty149> ot | terry coi
<BluesKaj> powering off and on
<terry> coi: just looked at the repository for Ubuntu 10.04 and it shows version 1.2.7-1
<rany27> I need a good CLI clipboard for ubuntu that i can operate via ctrl+c/v can you  recommend me of such?
<sre-su> alsuna: Yeah, found it..  <cat /var/log/apt/history.log | tail>
<alsuna> sre-su: to get just the end of the file do "cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail | less"
<sre-su> alsuna: yep. thanks
<rany27> alsuna: 10 last lines
<murphs> I've got an eeeepc w/ ubuntu. What's a great music player? (I'm usually a kde kid, so amarok, but I'm guessing there's something more native)
<alsuna> rany27: i know, what about them?
<llutz> alsuna: tail -1 /var/log/dpkg.log
<rany27> I need a good CLI clipboard for ubuntu that i can operate via ctrl+c/v can you  recommend me of such?
<terry> coi: Do you know how to use apt-get and apt-cache?  i.e. apt-cache showpkg wireshark
<llutz> less cat is more
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, do what alsuna just posted , it applies to you as well ...look for errors and pastebin the ones you think are meaningful
<asdfgh> BluesKaj, No No No :) It shutsdown normally but I hate this message. I don't close my computer by unplugging it!
<foot-odor> @murphs, use rhythmbox, on my eeepc it barely used any resources
<sre-su> yep
<Rusty149> j
<coi> terry, im a gentoo veteran :P never gotten into apt. ill learn
<rany27> I need a good CLI clipboard for ubuntu that i can operate via ctrl+c/v can you  recommend me of such?
<f1eagle> hey any one knows how to get backtrack 4 free tutorial
<f1eagle> hello
<llutz> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<f1eagle> okkkkkkkkkkk
<f1eagle>  thanks
<f1eagle> exiting nw
<rany27> f1eagle: yea
<f1eagle> bye
<Raiscan> evening, I installed some ralink drivers for my network card but ubuntu's network manager is now saying "device not managed". How can I make it managed so I can use network manager for wifi
<hingoro> i have hp mini 210 netbook i have installed ubuntu 10.10 but the right click on the touchpad is not working
<rany27> I need a good CLI clipboard for ubuntu that i can operate via ctrl+c/v can you  recommend me of such?f1yea
<rany27> f1eagle: yea
<terry> Raiscan: Try wicd
<RyanP> Does anyone have any experience using kickstart and/or preseeding? I'm trying to create an LVM setup, but it seems like my rules are getting ignored.
<terry> Raiscan: sudo apt-get install wicd
<rany27> ohhh so sinoke\
<hingoro> i have hp mini 210 netbook i have installed ubuntu 10.10 but the right click on the touchpad is not working does anyone know the problem
<terry> Raiscan: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<asdfgh> BluesKaj, I don't see anything special. This error first appeared to me 3 months ago. This log is only for one month.
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, does the pc shutdown or not , you haven't been clear
<Rusty149> don't remove network-manager
<Raiscan> "Starting Network connection manager wicd     [fail]" :(
<rigved> hingoro: what exactly did you do to get a right-click on a 'touchpad'?
<asdfgh> BluesKaj, Sorry, PC shutdown. Normally. Just this message appears.
<Rusty149> raiscan did you remove network-manager
<terry> Raiscan: If you need to get connected first, you can manually do so;  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys ; sudo dhclient wlan0  #Where wlan0 is the wifi interface's name and where linksys is the essid of your wifi router.
<hingoro> it does nothing & click  & drop is also not working
 * BluesKaj shakes his head in disbelief
<terry> Raiscan: You have to log out and back in again for wicd to work.
<BluesKaj> bbl ..gotta go check the postbox
<BitEncrypt> anybody know why Lubuntu does not show up in the popup menu in the login screen?
<Raiscan> terry: done, cheers!
<terry> Raiscan: Very well... :)
<ratita> hi, i have some spare time, and i was thinking in reading, finally, for once and for all, the scary 4k lines man bash. i alwasy droped it after 300 or 400 lines. now im willing to make it throu to the end. but then i also thought about emacs, vi(m), perl, awk. id like to learn all that. which one you think would me more useful and worth?
<ubuntu_> hi,there how are you?
<terry> ratita: vim
<asdfgh> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<terry> ratita: I recommend vimtutor
<hingoro> hello does anyone know the problem
<drexl> ubuntu_: drunk
<ratita> ok terry , i started learning vim like 3 or 4 times, ill give it a final shot this time
<ratita> thqanks
<PowerTux> someone is using msn-proxy ?
<PowerTux> msn-proxy send message to block users off-line
<terry> ratita: vimtutor will teach you well.
<Dr_Willis> ratita:  oreialy has a vim book also. every time i go back and reread it (about once a year) i rediscover features i never noticed befor. :)
<asdfgh> Anybody using xchat?
<shane4ubuntu> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Dr_Willis> asdfgh:  xchat is very popular. Xchat-gnome is  the default however in ubuntu. and not as good.
<vpark> ubottu: Pl help ; ready to give u my desktop access; may u check my local apache installation problem, i could not resolve from the last two days!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<murphs> Do i need to add a ppa for rythmbox? The ones i found didn't work.
<Raiscan> I think that's all my ubuntu install woes fixed. only took 6 hours ;)
<Dr_Willis> BitEncrypt:  the gdm/xdm/kdm/whateverdm service may need tobe restarted for it to show up
<shane4ubuntu> wasn't there a packaging channel?
<terry> terry should read the book ;o)
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, found it, #ubuntu-packaging
<vpark> Dr_Willis:Pl help ; ready to give u my desktop access; may u check my local apache installation problem, i could not resolve from the last two days!
<webPragmatist> can i specify a crontab MAILFROM ?
<asdfgh> Dr_Willis, So what IRC client you are using now?
<webPragmatist> right now it gets sent from root@
<ubuntu_> i want to ask you something if  the computer  when booting is writing  'ata2  srst failed (errn=-16) what that means?
<Dr_Willis> vpark:  you should learn to admin apache your self.. i dont use it.
<Dr_Willis> asdfgh:  using weechat for most of my needs.
<ratita> hehe Dr_Willis yeah ive read some free sections of o reilly books and they look pretty advanced and professional. ill try to find some cheap one thanks
<sicopath> Dr_Willis, llutz : just wanted to let you both know I figured out my problem and all is working.  Thanks for your help!
<Dr_Willis> ratita:  watch for bargin bin sales at boot stores.
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  i dont even rember the problem. :)
 * Dr_Willis is lucky to rember what day of the week it is.
<sicopath> setting up wii-linux with no keyboard
<Dr_Willis> sicopath:  commands in rc.local did the trick?
<terry> tony lima calfskins rock!
<sicopath> had to login as root and run a script (but i just manually edited the file)
<sicopath> in the end, not needed.  just had to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ratita> thanks ill check it out
<sicopath> with the right info, and reboot.  then ssh in and fix the autologin and return all files to normal; update/upgrade.
<llutz> sicopath: things are so easy (sometimes) :)
<sicopath> anways, thanks :D
<tiako> Anyone know how to get bass speaker working with 5.1 analog speakers?
<perlsyntax> Anyone us playonlinux to install WOW?
<Scriptorium> hi all
<sicopath> they always are when you know how.
<asdfgh> Dr_Willis, Thanks, but do you know how to set reply to user when I click on his name?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  i imagien the PlayOnLinux forums have a large section dedicated to WoW.
<perlsyntax> how do i mount my cd rom?
<tiako> Perlyntax I didn't use play on linux to install wow but WINE is damn easy for WOW
<Dr_Willis> asdfgh:  not really. i just '/msg nick'
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  by hand -> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<BitEncrypt> Dr_Willis, i am configuring the default display manager it says gdm and lxdm, can i change the default later if i need to
<perlsyntax> i had prob with wine would not let me install cd 2
<terry> Sorry Tony, it's Tony Lama :(
<tiako> Ah, I just used the Blizzard downloader.
<Dr_Willis> BitEncrypt:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   :) will ask again
<perlsyntax> thanks that for wine?
<ubuntu_> but this appears when i boot the ultimate edition 2.2
<MrMintanet> Can anyone tell me if there are any apps that communicate with SonicWALL appliances?
<MrMintanet> Can someone recommend a real time network monitor that works within a Windows AD Domain?
<tiako> Its for either. Just go to battle.net and downloader their downloader.
<pequitas> holaaaa
<tiako> Then just go to teriminal type wine drag and drop exe into term
<terry> MrMintanet: Windows AD Domain?
<tiako> It will open up the downloader and from there you are pretty much good to go.
<sgo11> hi, with ecryptfs, I tried "ecryptfs-add-passphrase" and "ecryptfs-manager", both can add passphrase to user session keyring, then I can mount -i <dir>. but this keyring will get lost after reboot. is there any way that I can save the keyring after reboot? thanks.
<tiako> Then you don't have to worry about mounting a CD if you are having problems with that.
<sideone> hey all, how can i tell if my ubuntu environment is running in x86 or x64?
<perlsyntax> if i am right where do i find if i have a dvd rom?
<sideone> Linux linux00 2.6.32-21-server #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 09:17:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sgo11> sideone, uname -a
<tiako> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20549
<sideone> that is the output of uname -a above
<ZykoticK9> sideone, you're running 64bit x86_64
<sideone> cool thanks :)
<tiako> Oh yeah you should just be able to browse CD and copy the WoW folder to desktop
<tiako> That should work to.
<MrMintanet> terry, Yes.  I am on Ubuntu, and I want to know if there is a program available that will let me use my Ubuntu machine to actively monitor network traffic.  I have a SonicWALL firewall, and I would like to use some sort of program that can view the logs collected in some sort of intelligent format.
<omlet> Hi
<omlet> I need help :)
<gsp2009> omlet.. just ask your question.
<terry> MrMintanet: I use ipcop
<ZykoticK9> sgo11, fyi "uname -m" shows just the architecture
<ZykoticK9> pw
<omlet> i'm on irssi on tty when my ubuntu 10.10 started i pluged my laptop and now it stay at battery checking state
<sgo11> ZykoticK9, yeah, you're right.
<tiako> I am guessing Analog speakers hardly work on Ubuntu.
<omlet> when I put startx my sceen's going to grey but don't moving
<murphs> Do i need to add a ppa for rythmbox?
<sgo11> can anyone help me on ecryptfs question? basically, how can I save the user session keyring so that I can use it after reboot. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. most speakers are analog...
<kubanc> is there any application to see current wireless strength signal in ubuntu?
<hellslinger> sgo11, have you tried making setting no password for your keyring and setting it as default?
<asdfgh> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  there widgits  and panel applets to do it.. conky can also..
<tiako> Analog connections.. They do not work correctly for Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> tiako:  cant say ive ever had an issue with the type of connection of my speakers.
<tiako> My center and sub share the same channel so my bass does not work.
<sgo11> hellslinger, sorry, I am not sure how to do that.
<kubanc> we'll i don't use panel applets, because i'm using GNOME pannel. i need applicaiton
<hellslinger> sgo11, open your keyring manager
<Dr_Willis> 'software selectable outout jacks' can be an issue.
<tiako> When I had speakers connected with optical or digital coxial I had zero problems
<example92> hello!
<tiako> How do I fix that Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> tiako:  no idea. I use digital or optical now a days when i can.
<sgo11> hellslinger, how to call keyring manager? thanks.
<Dr_Willis> when i dont - i just have a 2 speaker setup normally.
<example92> anydoby knoww how to setting my webcam? its so dork
<Dr_Willis> sgo11:  its called 'seahorse' i belive from the command line.
<Dr_Willis> example92:  what have you done witht he webcam so far? how have you tested it.
<sgo11> Dr_Willis, yeah. thanks.
<tiako> Wish I could but there is not optical or digital port on these 5.1 speakers. They are old school.
<example92> i tested it on cheese and camorama
<Dr_Willis> I can rarely tel if my subwoofer is working or not. :) i dont jam to much or watch many 5.1 videos
<macnfs87> #ubuntu
<example92> i m new on linux worls so i do not know many things
<macnfs87> elo
<hellslinger> sgo11, It's been a while since I've done it, one second here
<macnfs87> QUESTION:
<simontemplar> I have ubuntu 10.10 notebook, does anyone know what the password for 'root' is?
<Dr_Willis> example92:  not all webcams are supported. does cheese give any error messages?
<tiako> I play a fair amount of games and listen to music.. I all 5.1 speakers.. I really just need R, L and Sub.
<Dr_Willis> simontemplar:  there is no root password.
<tiako> blah
<macnfs87> QUESTION: my dvd drive does not work after install ubuntu 10.4
<sgo11> hellslinger, thanks.  I don't really know how ecryptfs works. I just add my ecryptfs passphrase by using ecryptfs-add-passphrase tool or ecryptfs-manager.
 * BluesKaj has yet to see any digtal transducers , transducers like speakers and mics are analog by definition
<terry> MrMintanet: To actively monitor network traffic you would have to do it on the firewall.
<Dr_Willis> simontemplar:  use your initial user and sudo as needed
<tiako> I don't really care about 5.1 just need the sub
<simontemplar> 10-4 thanks Doc
<shadow88> asdfgh_: simontemplar did you just unbox it
<example92> !dr_willis no, it works but its dark, on minux mint it was working perfect
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiako> Yes the speakers are analog but the connections are digital or analog
<terry> simontemplar: There is no password for root. Use sudo and your user password for admin functions.
<simontemplar> shadow, yes, just downloaded and installed this morning
<Dr_Willis> !manual | simontemplar
<ubottu> simontemplar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tiako> Or at least that is what I call the connection when I don't use digital coxial or optical
<hellslinger> sgo11, I'm not familiar with ecrypt-fs, does it use the system keyring?
<omlet> anyone for my battery checking state?
<Dr_Willis> that manual is going to be so out of date for the next release. :(
<BitEncrypt> Dr_Willis, what was the code for restarting services again
<Dr_Willis> BitEncrypt:  sudo service WHATEVER restart
<example92> !Dr_Willis no, it works but it looks so dark, on mint 8 it was ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> example92:  dont put ! in front of nicks.
<hellslinger> sgo11, it does appear to use this
<shadow88> simontemplar: if you installed the OS it should have asked you to create a username and password,
<Dr_Willis> it confuises the bot. :)
<murphs> I cannot manage to find the rythmbox package. Someone please help me -__-
<Dr_Willis> !find rythmbox
<shadow88> simontemplar: use "sudo yourusername and yourpassword" to run root actions
<ubottu> File rythmbox found in jwchat
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<terry> murphs: sudo apt-get install rythmbox
<hellslinger> sgo11, so if your keyring does not have a password and is the default keyring for ecryptfs, it might work without having to reauthenticate each time you login
<example92> Dr_Willis ok, sorry.. on mint the cam was working perfect, but i use ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> is that spelt right?
<simontemplar> shadow it did .. did that.. when i do an 'su root' it asks for password
<hellslinger> sgo11, it is good to remember that this decreases your security
<Dr_Willis> simontemplar:  DONT use su. use sudo
<murphs> terry: unable to locate package rythmbox (i'm on 10.10)
<sgo11> hellslinger, after running ecryptfs-manager or ecryptfs-add-passphrase, the output is "Inserted auth tok with sig [28b75746d4f4d6d2] into the user session keyring". then by running keyctl list @u, I will see a new keyring.
<simontemplar> ok, doc
<Dr_Willis> Rhythmbox Music Player
<Travis-42> is there a way to upload/download files within an ssh session, or do I have to run scp separately?
<Dr_Willis> !find Rhythmbox
<ubottu> Found: remuco-rhythmbox, rhythmbox, rhythmbox-dbg, rhythmbox-dev, rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
<sgo11> hellslinger, something like this: 162468922: --alswrv  1000  1000 user: 28b75746d4f4d6d2.
<shadow88> simontemplar: Ubuntu isn't like Fedora in that since, you have to set a password for the root user and enable the root user, via
<hellslinger> sgo11, if in gnome, go to Preferences -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<murphs> I wonder why my apt-get doesn't see rythmbox, then?
<sgo11> hellslinger, I just want to mount the encrypted directory without password by using my username. it should be safe if people don't know my OS user name's password.
<ZykoticK9> murphs, spelling, it's rHythmbox
<hellslinger> sgo11, Passwords: login will expand and your ecryptfs entry should be there after adding it to the ecryptfs-manager
<prod__> hi all. Im having trouble getting my splash screen working under 10.10. I have prop ATI drivers installed and the OS was updated from lucid. I have followed many repair guides online and the best i have got so far is the scrolling text is now in high resolution. Installed software: startup manager and Burg. TIA
<murphs> -__-
<shadow88> simontemplar: "sudo passwd root"
<murphs> ZykoticK9: win. thx.
<Dr_Willis> simontemplar:  thers no need. and its not suggested. to set a root password
<simontemplar> thanks shadow
<Oer> murphs, rhythm ( 2 x h )
 * Oer wonders why if it is installed by default
<sgo11> hellslinger, login doesn't expand my ecryptfs entry....
<terry> murphs: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Rhythmbox
<example92> so, any help please?
<murphs> Oer: terry: thx :)
<hellslinger> sgo11, I'll try it on my end to see how it is done, be back in a couple of minutes
<ZykoticK9> !noroot | shadow88 simontemplar
<ubottu> shadow88 simontemplar: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sgo11> hellslinger, between, I use seahorse. should be the same. I am running netbook edition. it doesn't have Preferences etc..
<Dr_Willis> example92:  check the forums for your excact make of webcam. ive never need to adjust mine at all.
<sgo11> hellslinger, thanks a lot.
<rishu> hi i have installed 64 bit OS an in virtual box when i went to install another 64 bit on virtual box it says cpu   is i686,why?
<terry> murphs: sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<example92> i checked them all but.... the same
<rishu> plz help
<Blade1211> hello
<Roasted_> When I have an Ubuntu system on a Windows domain, how do I log in? Do I log in as "other" and just do domain/my_name or what?
<Blade1211> looking some bash scripting help
<ZykoticK9> Blade1211, #bash is a good spot ;)
<shadow88> Don't you all love how cheat DDR2 memory is now?
<Blade1211> tried here but that just gave em a link adn then said if that didnt help look for the os support
<ubuntunoob> Hello?
<mrwizeguy1983> can anyone in here help with hdmi out on an nvidia card?
<gsp2009> hey folks. I am done with evolution and thunderbird. any other suggestions for a mail client that is fast, clean and efficient?
<Dr_Willis> Blade1211:   ask a more specific question and see who can help.
<llutz> gsp2009: mutt, claws-mail
<Dr_Willis> Blade1211:  i imagine they get sick of answering questions that are coverd in 100's of guides and books out there. :)
<shadow88> gsp2009: What happened with those clients ? I use evolution to access hotmail?
<gsp2009> llutz thanks will check those out
<mrwizeguy1983> alright Dr_Willis i have an nvidia GT 330m, the hdmi out doesn't work and I'm not sure what to do to make it work
<Blade1211> im looking to make a script that will watch a dir that has multiple dirs in itand if the dir has not change in x amount of mins then excute a script but i the the first script to always watch the main dir
<ubuntunoob> I've installed Ubuntu from a live cd, but after restarting it just shows a screen with Ubuntu with dots beneath it, and doesn't change, how can I fix it?
<gsp2009> shadow.. i found tb to be flaky, and now evolution just reset on upgrade as though I never had an account. I have been trying to fix it all morning.
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, both video and audio ?
<Blade1211> yeah theie might be turotial or something out there but im not sure of the best way to word it to find what i need
<shadow88> gsp2009: Also works great to access exchang email.
<llutz> Blade1211: you want inotify/iwatch
<Seppoz_work> hello, please i tryed to install the cross toolchain under ubuntu as explained in the wiki, but i end up with warning: libc.so, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.4.5/libgcc_s.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link), any ideas plz
<gsp2009> sorry shadow88 I forgot to tab on my last answer to you.
<gsp2009> :(
<MrMintanet> I want you.
<gsp2009> shadow88: you ever see that problem with evolution before?
<prod__> hi all. Im having trouble getting my splash screen working under 10.10. I have prop ATI drivers installed and the OS was updated from lucid. I have followed many repair guides online and the best i have got so far is the scrolling text is now in high resolution. Installed software: startup manager and Burg. TIA
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, i don't have audio or video, it does nothing
<shadow88> gsp2009: what problem?
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can automatically map a network drive or to a network resource on an Ubuntu system that's connected to a Windows domain?
<Travis-42> is it possible to transfer files over an ssh shell without separately running sftp?
<shadow88> Roasted_: you need to look into samba
<gsp2009> shadow88:  evolution just reset on upgrade as though I never had an account. I have been trying to fix it all morning. Asks me on startup to create account. I still have .evolution in my userdir
<Roasted_> shadow88, I'm fully aware of samba. I want it to automatically do this for each user, though.
<psusi> Travis-42: yea... run scp
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, ok to what are you connecting and did you install the recommended nvidia driver after installing the OS?
<ruiserra> eth0 doesnt appears on ifconfig...what should I do?
<gsp2009> llutz: claws looks promising.
<juzzrt> speaking of scp, is it possible to scp between to computers directly using a router
<juzzrt> ?
<shadow88> gsp2009: Damn, I haven't seen that before at all, something dumb happened during upgrade
<Travis-42> psusi, but nothing to send files from the same ssh shell I'm in?
<sgo11> ruiserra, ifconfig -a ?
<psusi> Travis-42: if you are in a shell, then you are on the remote machine, so any command you issue is run there
<terry> gsp2009: I've not used a PC Based Email Client in years. Just don't see that it is all that necessary.
<skullboy> im trying to run multibe x sessions but when i type startx it says no protocol specified
<psusi> Travis-42: you could issue an scp command there to reach back to your machine and push or pull a file if you want
<shadow88> gsp2009: I haven't had any issues with evolution..what version are you using.
<skullboy> im trying to run multibe x sessions but when i type startx it says no protocol specified
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, i installed the latest nvidia driver (update today) as well as nvidia-settings and nvtv.  it does nothing, as if it didn't exist
<Travis-42> psusi, if the remote machine has ssh access to my local one...
<psusi> Travis-42: right
<Roasted_> How can I set it so an Ubuntu machine on a Windows domain environment auto maps the home directory to a Windows network resource, or at least creates a folder on the desktop that's mapped? I want each user that logs in to receive a link to //server/users/theirfolder.
<skullboy> im trying to run multibe x sessions but when i type startx it says no protocol specified
<shadow88> Roasted_: Using samba you have set you linux machine to mount a directory that on a Windows box
<gsp2009> terry: I have a server with multiple domains. the web based mail on cpanel isn't that great, so I d/l it all locally. I check them via pop on my blackberry, but I like having them locally... my main account is gmail though.
<Roasted_> shadow88, I'm not sure I follow. WHAT do I set, exactly
<omlet> how to del battery state file because it's staying to checking battery state on my laptop...
<gsp2009> shadow88: 2.30.3 7.3
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983,  latest nvidia driver (update today) ? from where , from hardware in admin , or the nividi website ?
<gsp2009> shadow88: more specifically 2.30.3-1ubuntu7.3
<shadow88> gsp2009: im using 2.12.3 under centos 5.5
<example92> hello again
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, nvidia website, the .bin file.
<example92> i need some help with my webcam.. i found help on forums but i do not know hot to do some things.. anybody want to help?
<BluesKaj> aha , why mrwizeguy1983 , did someone recommend it ?
<Roasted_> How can I set it so an Ubuntu machine on a Windows domain environment auto maps the home directory to a Windows network resource, or at least creates a folder on the desktop that's mapped? I want each user that logs in to receive a link to //server/users/theirfolder.
<omlet> how to del battery state file because it's staying to checking battery state on my laptop at boot
<skullboy> im trying to run multibe x sessions but when i type startx it says no protocol specified
<coi> hmm i think i might need to reinstall 10.04 and not 10.10. some drivers are now broken
<gsp2009> shadow88: I got it... turns out that evolution stores password and account information in ~/.gconf/apps/evolution and ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution. It is now broken, because I backed up my gnome config and recreated the default... ugh... talk about embeded. I am gonna try that and see from my backup.
<prod__> Roasted, do you mind if i PM you? Im not an advanced user but i have done something similar and could point you in the right direction while others are busy
<shadow88> Roasted_: you can use autofs to mount //server/users/theirfolder with could me mounted to a folder call "Home" on their linux desktop
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, i always use the latest nvidia driver from their site, is that a problem?
<ZykoticK9> skullboy, if you want multiple x sessions have you tried just using "gdmflexiserver" (as a command you run to get a second login?)
<shadow88> Roasted_: you'd have to configure samba first
<omlet> coi: me?
<Szunti> omlet, can't you just reboot?
<skullboy> ZykoticK9: i tryed startx -- :1
<omlet> yes I can I tried to remove battery, but doesn't working also on recup mode
<omlet> recorvery*
<example92> i found the vendor id and the driver, how can i install them?
<ubuntu_> v
<Roasted_> shadow88, what do I need to do to get to that point
<coi> omlet, no
<omlet> ok ;)
<coi> :)
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, the latest driver recommended by the nvidia website crashed X on my setup , so i installed the recommended driver that's default for my version of ubuntu , look in admin / hardware drivers , choose the recommended driver and install it
<ubuntu_> hi everybody
<tiako> Anyone running speakers on separate channels?
<ZykoticK9> skullboy, FYI you need two accounts to login with (it won't allow the same user to log in twice, anymore)
<ubuntu_> what do you think to Xbuntu please
<tiako> Think to?
<tiako> Im running Xbuntu on a p4 box.
<ubuntu_> Xubuntu
<asdfgh> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, nvidia-current   ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<skullboy> ZykoticK9: ok figured it out but when i switch back it is not running anymore
<tiako> I think the current nvida is 270.
<tiako> Something..
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, yes
<Roasted_> How can I set it so an Ubuntu machine on a Windows domain environment auto maps the home directory to a Windows network resource, or at least creates a folder on the desktop that's mapped? I want each user that logs in to receive a link to //server/users/theirfolder.
<skullboy> ZykoticK9: ok figured it out but when i switch back it is not running anymore
<shadow88> Roasted_: first set up samba in order to mount the share thats on the Window computer
<coi> is virtualbox-ose the only version offered? what happened to the closed source?
<ZykoticK9> skullboy, are you trying to log in with the same user?  it logs you out if you are.
<Roasted_> shadow88, you've said that 4 times. I also asked 4 times. HOW.
<shadow88> Roasted_: you can google it. There are alot of how-to on this
<Roasted_> I have been googling it.
<Roasted_> That's why I'm asking here.
<Roasted_> So I will continue to ask until I can come across a legit link giving me the proper information.
<jimcooncat> is there a way I can constrain mouse movement to part of my screen?
<shadow88> Roasted_: what version of Ubuntu is the client using?
<Roasted_> 10.04.1
<goodmanson> Is it pronounced as:   o buntu or you buntu   ?
<skullboy> ZykoticK9: yea how do i set it not to do that
<gsp2009> goodmanson: oo buntu methinks
<jimcooncat> ooh boon too
<goodmanson> thanks
<ZykoticK9> skullboy, use a different user.  The ability to log in twice was removed quite a while ago.
<jimcooncat> I've heard people say
<kubanc> anybody ever user rutilt application?
<ka2r> Good day .. Do I have a Problem .. install the OS (WIndows XP) but it is not on the grub loader that must create one to add to boot list?
<Dr_Willis> ka2r:  rerun sudo update-grub and it should rescan and see the new os's
<skullboy> ZykoticK9: so is there a way to add the abillity
<ZykoticK9> skullboy, i highly doubt it (it's not a good idea)
<Roasted_> How can I set it so an Ubuntu machine on a Windows domain environment auto maps the home directory to a Windows network resource, or at least creates a folder on the desktop that's mapped? I want each user that logs in to receive a link to //server/users/theirfolder.
<mtkorb> My 10.04 boot stops and gives the message "ureadahead main process (312) terminated with status 5." On launchpad, someone said this error is caused by having /var mounted on a separate partition. This is my case (actually on a different drive altogether), but how do I fix it?
<shadow88> Roasted_: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/samba-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts/
<skullboy> ZykoticK9: can it be exploited
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, after installing it should i reboot?  or init.d/gdm restart   ?
<Roasted_> shadow88, that's not what I need.
<Roasted_> shadow88, that's explaining how to create shares.
<shane4ubuntu> anyone ever use rephrase to recover gnupg passphrase?
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, reboot
<ZykoticK9> skullboy, having the same user write to the same files in two places at once is not really an exploit, just a bad idea.  good luck man.
<Roasted_> shadow88, I have an Ubuntu computer on a Windows domain. I want the Ubuntu user to log in and BAM - right there on the desktop is a link to their server folder on the Windows server.
<skullboy> ZykoticK9: would about if i remove plymouth
<gsp2009> Roasted_: you need to mount network share with fstab
<shadow88> Roasted_: thats the first part. Samba allows you connect to a cifs share. You have to do some work in order to get the "BAM" this is the first part.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, I understand that, but each guide I read about fstab says I need to add the actual user credentials in fstab.
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  you can disable plymouth.. removeing it is much harder.
<sems_> Does enybody home?
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, before i reboot, there's one odd thing -- under additional drivers it says that nvidia_current is activated but not in use, is that expected until reboot?
<Roasted_> gsp2009, this is a HUGE problem. There will be hundreds of computers and hundreds of users. I can't POSSIBLY add links to all of them.
<shadow88> Roasted_: config samba, then you worry about the automatic mounting to a folder their desktop.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, I need it to use wildcards somehow, to automatically map a link to the folder to whatever user is logged in.
<llutz> shadow88: you don't need samba to connect to a cifs-share, just smbfs is needed
<ka2r> Sorry ran sudo update-grub but nothing new was observed
<Roasted_> shadow88, I have samba configured.
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, yes
<Roasted_> IT's done
<Roasted_> installed
<Roasted_> I HAVE IT
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: what are the uses of plymouth
<FloodBot1> Roasted_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, thank you, rebooting now
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  boot time eye candy.
<Roasted_> I need the automatic thing now. That's what I've been trying to say...
<sems_> ?
<shadow88> Roasted_: didn't know you had samba already configured.
<Roasted_> yes...
<shadow88> Roasted_: okay the hard part is done
<Roasted_> I don't need to set up "shares". I need to make Linux log in and auto point to the users directory.
<Roasted_> shadow88, so if bob_dole logs in, I want a folder on the desktop that points to \\WindowsServer\users\bob_dole
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: got you so if i removed disabled plymouth would i be able to login twice on the same system
<asdfgh> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<gsp2009> Roasted_: this is an inherent problem in that if you are allowing access to one particular directory or partition, the permissions will have to be configured so that all/any user can read/write. Are you sure you want to do this?
<Roasted_> gsp2009, I'm not sure we're on the same page.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, the only person that can get into bob_dole on the Windows server is... bob_dole, etc.
<shadow88> Roasted_: you can use autofs for that in fedora
<Roasted_> gsp2009, so when bob_dole logs in, I just want him linked to that directory on the Windows server.
<Roasted_> shadow88, I'm not using Fedora...
<ka2r> Excuse me how to run starcraft 2 on ubuntu 10.10. Why do I run bad otobrozhenie like 16 colors.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, likewise if brad_pitt logs in, he gets a link to \\WindowsServer\users\brad_pitt, NOT bob_dole, etc.
<shadow88> I think it's that same for ubuntu , let me double check , we finally on the same page
<Roasted_> gsp2009, think of re-directed My Docs in Windows. But in this instance, we're in Ubuntu. Still a Windows server/domain, but Ubuntu clients.
<jmwpc> using gnome on ubuntu server, how to do I enable remote desktop without installing the whole gnome-desktop-environment package?
<gsp2009> Roasted_: gotcha.. let me dig up my notes. I have done this years ago. Wait one.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, thanks bro
<skullboy> i want to login to 2 ttys at the same time how do i do it
<erUSUL> !appdb | ka2r
<ubottu> ka2r: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<psusi> skullboy: after you login on the first, switch to the second and login there...
<ilessthan3ubuntu> if uname says i686 im still 32bit right/
<ilessthan3ubuntu> needs to be x64_86 for 64?
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: yes
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, ty
<skullboy> psusi: that does not work with x
<Nate2> Does anybody know how I can prevent the workspace switcher from moving the active window when I switch workspaces using the keyboard shortcuts?
<shadow88> gsp2009: Roasted_ One way to do that is to edit the /etc/fstab file, but that would be useful only if they alway use that same system
<Roasted_> shadow88, nope.
<Roasted_> cant do that
<shadow88> Roasted_: okay
<Roasted_> hundreds of users, hundreds of computers, all different each time
<Roasted_> this is a school district. zero consistency here.
<gsp2009> Roasted_: the way I did it was to edit fstab. something like this. //192.168.1.1/shared/$REMOTEUSERDIR /home/$USERDIR/shared cifs rw,username=$USERNAME,password=$PASSWORD 0 2
<Roasted_> gsp2009, did you actually type in "USERNAME" and "PASSWORD" with it?
<shadow88> gsp2009: thats the other way
<Roasted_> gsp2009, because it would seem that only works if the same user logs into the same system each time.
<skullboy> psusi: that does not work with x
<BGM_> howdy folks
<gsp2009> Roasted_: so are these individual workstations, or many users per workstation?
<Roasted_> gsp2009, these are labs in a schoold istrict
<jimcooncat> is there a mouse movement macro recorder available?
<BGM_> ok, so I've done symbolic links before, that's ln -s
<shadow88> gsp2009: that same command can be used with autofs also
<Roasted_> gsp2009, there is zero consistency with users and the workstations. the class walks in, takes a seat, gets to work.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, the users will be roaming onto different computers each time.
<gsp2009> Roasted_: ugh.. so you are essentially looking for roaming profiles.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, I'm not really looking for a roaming PROFILE
<Roasted_> gsp2009, I'm looking for Ubuntu to be smart enough to be like, ahh! you're bob_dole! Here's a link to your folder on the windows Server!
<gsp2009> Roasted_: just a roaming shared net resource
<BGM_> but what I'd like to do now is to create one to a different partition. So I'd like to be able to access the Documents folder on some other partition from the partition I'm in
<BGM_> if that makes sense
<gsp2009> Roasted_: for lack of a better term.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> so lsmod shows video: i915 which is intel, how do i change to nvidia, just install the nvidia linux driver off the website?
<Szunti> skullboy, open 2 terminal-emulators, or a new tab in an existing?
<Roasted_> gsp2009, any idea with that?
<shadow88> Roasted_: I understand what you are attempt to acheive, I haven't done it for a larger user base.
<gsp2009> Roasted_: let me think it through. there has to be a solution.
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, i came up to a black screen after installing nvidia_current
<skullboy> szunti: how
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, i had to load the vesa driver to get gui back...
<ilessthan3ubuntu> mrwizeguy1983, ouch
<Roasted_> If we can't pull this off, Linux simply doesn't have a place in our district then. Which is sad. I want to see this explode and work amazingly.
<shadow88> gsp2009: where you prompted for a pw when you edited the /etc/fstab with the samba share ?
<gsp2009> shadow88: not that I remember. I am pretty sure it passed the creds on.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> mrwizeguy1983, well i have a nvidia305 but also an inteli915
<Roasted_> shadow88, gsp2009, mind you I'm on the domain now. I logged in as myself and I could get to our network resources WITHOUT typing in credentials, because it passes them through. The only missing link is... well... the auto-generated link on the desktop for our less-than-tech-savy students to pick up on.
<mrwizeguy1983> ilessthan3ubuntu, ouch indeed.  wouldn't figure that installing the pre-packaged driver from ubuntu would wreck things
<ilessthan3ubuntu> from ubuntu or nvidia?
<Roasted_> With how large our network is, it's out of the question to sift through the "Network" section of Nautilus through 30 servers and 2,000 workstations just to find your server, THEN to dig up the student folder, THEN sift through hundreds of students to find your directory.
<skullboy> szunti: how
<shadow88> Roasted_: I'm sure Linux can do it. I would test it out with the edit to /etc/fstab
<gsp2009> Roasted_: ok.. so you are using the same username naming convention on workstation and server right?
<Roasted_> shadow88, I'm not editing fstab unless it's with wildcards.
<Roasted_> shadow88, if editing fstab only fixes it for one user, I'll happily use Windows because I am not editing fstab for 900 users.
 * sems_ said hello
<shadow88> Roasted_: log in and out with about three different users
<Roasted_> gsp2009, our naming convention is firstname_lastname, and the students are all pointing to the same server.
<Nate2> Does anybody know how I can prevent the workspace switcher from moving the active window when I switch workspaces using the keyboard?
<Roasted_> shadow88, again, if fstab doesn't contain wildcards, its NOT a solution for me
<mrwizeguy1983> ilessthan3ubuntu, ubuntu.  the one on the nvidia website works and shows up under nvidia settings, but doesn't show up in additional drivers and hasn't worked for visual effects since upgrade to 10.10 but the one from synaptic is just a black screen...
<Szunti> skullboy, you can try alt+f2 then typing "gnome-terminal" if you use gnome
<saml> hey, i mount /mnt/foo chroot to /mnt/foo and mount /mnt/foo and chroot to /mnt/foo.... etc
<mrwizeguy1983> ilessthan3ubuntu, also i'm trying to get hdmi working but it hasn't been, even with nvtv installed
<saml> is it doable?  to create I N C E P T I O N
<llutz> Roasted_: have you read about "autofs-ldap", sounds as it could do what you need
<gsp2009> Roasted_: ok.. so then a little bash script at logon on the linux machine to mount and bookmark windows share, and then create launcher on ~/$USERNAME/Desktop
<shadow88> Roasted_: $USERNAME is a wildcard
<ilessthan3ubuntu> mrwizeguy1983, im install and test , letyou know
<ka2r> how to add to the list of OS boot windose XP command sudo update-grub does not work
<Roasted_> gsp2009, could you elaborate a little more?
<mrwizeguy1983> ilessthan3ubuntu, i have an nvidia gt 330m if it makes a difference
<dhana> woi
<dhana> golek wedokan
<shadow88> Roasted_:you have 900 linux machine up and running already
<Roasted_> shadow88, no
<Roasted_> that wasnt my point
<emeric_> hello
<emeric_> ^^
<shadow88> Roasted_: if you wanted 25 Linux boxes setup so
<mrwizeguy1983> ka2r, have you tried editing the grub.conf file?
<Roasted_> shadow88, point is if I have 900 users, I dont want to have 900 user entries in fstab
<emeric_> i'm french what???
<gsp2009> Roasted_: essentially a batch file to add link by username to remote share. You could add it to /etc/skel
<Pici> !fr | emeric_
<ubottu> emeric_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shadow88> Roasted_: whomever logged in would, have a folder on their desktop that was mapped to a particular share on a windows box
<emeric_> a nikel cimer zin XD
<shadow88> Roasted_: you can do that easy
<ssk_the_gr8> hi
<ssk_the_gr8> need help
<Roasted_> shadow88, wait, recap that a bit. what do I do to get to that point?
<Roasted_> shadow88, are you saying fstab with wildcards?
<ssk_the_gr8> new to ubuntu
<skullboy> [  3836.913]
<skullboy> X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<skullboy> Release Date: 2010-08-20
<skullboy> [  3836.914] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<skullboy> [  3836.914] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-28-server i686 Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> skullboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skullboy> [  3836.914] Current Operating System: Linux CJ-ThinkCentre-M51 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686
<asdfgh> When I shutdown computer it displays Killing all remaining processes [fail]. It shutdowns normally but it delays it. Can anyone help me?
<ka2r> -mrwizeguy1983-  I had to restore it after installing windows xp and now I want to add there
<Szunti> skullboy, why do you need a terminal?
<mrwizeguy1983> ka2r, i think there's a way to do it automatically but i don't know it, i know there's a grub.conf file you can check to see if it's there and add it if it's not
<shadow88> Roasted_: many times I thought Linux couldn't do this or that only to find out that is could. Sounds like you are looking to see if Linux/Ubuntu can bee the answer for your schools needs
<mrwizeguy1983> ka2r, i found an article on this:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/
<skullboy> szunti: im trying to run 2 desktops
<ka2r> -mrwizeguy1983- but where is the file grub.conf
<sagat> #gnome-br
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro here?
<h6w> Hey, can anyone point me in the direction of a good dash shell scripting tutorial?   I search google "dash shell scripting tutorial" and it keeps giving me bash tutorials. :-|
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar quero mudar de sala
<mrwizeguy1983> ka2r, it's somewhere in /boot but the article i found is much better than fooling around with that, it's here:  ->>  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/
<sagat> ou seila falar com alguem
<sagat> sou do brasil
<sagat> mexo com linux
<sagat> ubuntu
<sagat> alguem ai
<diegoviola> sagat: #ubuntu-br i believe
<mrwizeguy1983> is that portuguese?
<dougl> I have a couple of ide drives and a sata drive on ubuntu 10.10 and when I reboot sda becomes sdb and sdb becomes sdc and sdc becomes sda and so forth at random how can I resolve this?
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, sorry to hear you couldn't use either recommended driver , if you want to reinstall the  nvidia website version then drop to a tty stop gdm and remove the nvidia-current driver and sudo ./nvidiadriverversion,bin and start gdm again
<Roasted_> shadow88, just to recap how do I edit the fstab for the wildcard settings for ALL users?
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, any idea why it wouldn't work?
<mrwizeguy1983> it was very odd
<dougl> sorry couple of sata drives and one ide - same scenario tho
<Szunti> skullboy, i just don't understand your problem, you didn't find how can you run a terminal emulator? and what do you mean on 2 desktop?, 2 workspaces and one terminal on both?
<shadow88> Roasted_: //IP_TO_SAMBA_SERVER/SAMBA_SHARE. /data smbfs username=$USERNAME,password=$PASSWORD, 0 0
<diegoviola> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<diegoviola> ???
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, there were some probs with newer nvidia card drivers a while ack , but I thought they were fixed , guess I'm mistaken ..default drivers are supposed to work , they shouldn't break X
<jimcooncat> is there a bug report available from the command line? For instance, can I look up outstanding bugs by typing, "apt-showbugs mypackage" ?
<skullboy> szunti: 2 x sessions
<splic> Hi, where can I find the configuration file "Monitor Preferences" creates? Does it fill some xorg file?
<prod__> hi all. Im having trouble getting my splash screen working under 10.10. I have prop ATI drivers installed and the OS was updated from lucid. I have followed many repair guides online and the best i have got so far is the scrolling text is now in high resolution. Installed software: startup manager and Burg. TIA
<shadow88> Roasted_: I was looking into doing this for a church that wanted a few computers a couple of years back.
<ka2r> -mrwizeguy1983- I read the forum appealed to the file menu. lst but I have no how can this be?
<splic> Where can I find the xorg.conf file? I'm running Ubuntu live and it's not in /etc/X11... or anywhere for that matter
<Szunti> skullboy, may i ask why do you want another x-session? maybe there is better ways to do what you want
<Sub_Zero> I just noticed 'Thunar' is installed. I don't use it, is it ok if I remove it? Or does something require it?
<gsp2009> Roasted_: when you are back, let me know
<sems> Hi. I've an issue. How I can use Empathy for IRC
<ThinkT510> splic: ubuntu doesn't generate a xorg.conf file by default
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<teddyb> how do i make changes to resolv.conf permanent, i want to use a different nameserver for wlan0
<Roasted_> gsp2009, Im here
<skullboy> szunti: run window maker on one and gnome on the other
<splic> ThinkT510: How does it configure X?
<llutz> teddyb: edit settings in networkmanager
<ThinkT510> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gsp2009> Roasted_: so I have tested a bash script
<Sub_Zero> sems Only used Empathy once. It was for IRC. Upon that occasion when I entered a IRC room no one showed up in the 'people in room' list. Stick with Pidgin
<skullboy> szunti: run window maker on one and gnome on the other
<shadow88> Roasted_: how long have you used Linux
<gsp2009> Roasted_: you written any bash?
<asdfgh> What's whiptail?
<teddyb> llutz Network Connections?
<FugDis_> Ex-Chat
<llutz> teddyb:there should be a tab where you can change settings for every connection
<skullboy> szunti: i want to run window maker on one and gnome on the other
<Roasted_> gsp2009, rarely
<Roasted_> shadow88, 6 years
<shadow88> Roasted_: Linux isn't Windows and vice verus
<Roasted_> shadow88, I'm well aware
<gsp2009> shadow88, Roasted_: a simple bash at login will mount the share and open it in nautilus. just have to pass agruments about the user.
<example92> hello
<shadow88> gsp2009: Roasted_ thats true but he doesn't want the user to have to do that , he want's "BAM"
<example92> i have ubuntu 10.10 and i want to install a webcam driver (spca5xx ) but its last update is on 2007...
<gsp2009> so I wrote a bash with mount -a, then nautilus \\server\shareddir
<lolcatz> oh has enlightenment btw hit beta or its first release or so
<Psycho_Mario> does anybody know why there is no openssh-server-dbg package? and where can i get the exact compile options for something in the repos?
<example92> may i buy a new cam?
<lolcatz> or wherever it was some months ago
<gsp2009> shadow88: add it to skel, then to startup... voila.
<gsp2009> shadow88: Roasted_: new user gets added, script is copied to users profile, executed on login. if the remote dir is the same as the username, easy peasy
<nimbiotics> is there a channel for backtrack?
<llutz> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tclarke> anyone around who can help me with a problem creating my own apt repository?
<shadow88> gsp2009: you'll still have to submit username and password, you can skel the executable but he'll need to push it to 900 computers
<nimbiotics> Hutz: THX!
<gsp2009> shadow88: he doesn't have 900 computers.. he has 900 users.
<gsp2009> Roasted_: am I correct?
<example92> hello?
<shadow88> gsp2009: he never said the number of computers
<Roasted_> gsp2009, how would htat compare versus the fstab entry with the wildcard $USERNAME and $PASSWORD entries
<Roasted_> shadow88, that's because I have NO clue how many computers
<Roasted_> shadow88, but that's irrelevant
<shadow88> gsp2009: I only going off what he answered earlier
<tclarke> I'm having trouble creating a signed/secure repo....I've only got a couple of debs so I'm using a custom directory structure which is less complicated than the standard layout....   .../modulename/release/*.deb
<Roasted_> shadow88, point is there's more than 1 computer and more than 1 user.
<Roasted_> shadow88, as long as any domain user can log in to an Ubuntu box and receive a link to \\WindowsServer\users\their_share, we're golden
<shadow88> Roasted_: I asked if you are test to see if Linux would work for your school system and you didn't respond.
<Roasted_> shadow88, I'm setting up a test right now.
<shadow88> Roasted_: okay
<tclarke> I cd to the top level and run apt-ftparchive package modulename | gzip -6c > Packages.gz
<Roasted_> shadow88, I have an Ubuntu box and it's on our Windows domain, etc. I'm jsut trying to set up the auto-share path a while.
<teddyb> thanks llutz
<Roasted_> shadow88, then we'll take it to 10 laptops, see how it goes, then 30, then maybe more.
<tclarke> then I create a Release file with info for Origin, Label, Archive, Component, Architecture, and Description
<shadow88> Roasted_: okay
<gsp2009> Roasted_: not sure.
<tclarke> then apt-ftparchive release . >> Release
<shadow88> Roasted_: brb
<Mohamed> hello
<tclarke> and finally gpg -abs -o Release.gpg Release
<Mohamed> I'm new here
<tclarke> when I add the repo to my sources.list and run apt-get update, I get "Unable to find expected entry Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<tclarke> any ideas?
<maco> tclarke: try a different mirror. maybe that one's got some corruption issues
<tclarke> I'm creating my own repo...there are no mirrors
<tclarke> O
<tclarke> I'm obviously creating the Release file incorrectly but I can't find much documentation on it
<mallik> can somebody quickly provide me site/info/help/doc on how to build my own linux distro?
<madfox> mallik, google Linux From Scratch
<CyberGabber> mallik: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<mallik> thanks, am going there.
<zasaa> what's the command to get which ethx is which
<gsp2009> Roasted_: based on what I can find, you will have to do a combination of fstab entry and scripting to get it to work.
<drpfenderson> I've been searching for an answer to this for a while, but all I can find are other people with this problem.
<Roasted_> gsp2009, any links to what you're seeing?
<drpfenderson> Nautilus crashes with error: Feb 25 11:49:48 moonchild kernel: [685287.139871] nautilus[13016]: segfault at c ip 0812d0e1 sp bfcf1c00 error 4 in nautilus[8048000+1af000]
<ka2r> How to put an official driver for Ati Radeon 1950 graphics card on ubuntu 10.10
<ThinkT510> zasaa: iwconfig will show you your network connections
<gsp2009> Roasted_: I will pm them?
<Roasted_> sure thing
<ka2r> Ati Radeon x1950
<zasaa> thank you ThinkT510 it workd
<ThinkT510> zasaa: np
<ThinkT510> !ati | ka2r
<ubottu> ka2r: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gsp2009> Roasted_: pm'd. Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<RyanP> I'm trying to use a preseed file to create LVM partitions on install, but I'm not having any luck. Has anyone done this before?
<myk_robinson> how do i change the background on the login sreen in 10.10? Somehow it changed itself
<Roasted_> gsp2009, appreciate it bro
<gsp2009> Roasted_: any time. :)
<drpfenderson> myk_robinson: I recommended getting Ubuntu Tweak. You can change the background from there.
<jordan_> anybody know a good way to create a local area netowrk that I could browse through easily, similar to network neighborhood for windows???
<Jon--> Never made a cron job before. Want to execute some script hourly. Help?
<drpfenderson> myk_robinson: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ThinkT510> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cryptodira> i see a lot of interesting KDE related programs in the ubuntu software center....what caveats are involved with installing these items on an existing 10.04 amd/64 system?
<myk_robinson> drpfenderson: thanks. I have no idea how it changed in the first place
<Szunti> skullboy, do you need them the same time?
<drpfenderson> myk_robinson: Happens randomly to me as well. *shrugs*
<drpfenderson> cryptodira: There shouldn't really be any. It may run a little slower since it has to load all the KDE libs at boot
<jordan_> anybody familiar with how samba works or what it is
<llutz> !samba | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<drpfenderson> cryptodira: Otherwise, everything should run perfectly in GNOME. It will just look weird.
<BGM_> nvm guys a friend halped me
<Pitel> have some of you guys any experience with PCI(e) wifi cards? which brand/type is most comaptible with ubuntu (10.10)?
<cryptodira> drpfenderson, longer boot times is ok... i am concerned about stability
<jordan_> llutz, so is its main purpose to allow linux users to communicate to windows pc's
<drpfenderson> cryptodira: Is this a server? Again, there shouldn't be any problem. It should run KDE apps side-by-side in GNOME, no problems.
<Jon--> Never made a cron job before. Want to execute some script hourly. Help?
<drpfenderson> !cron | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ThinkT510> !cron | Jon--
<jordan_> drpfenderson, so kde apps will run on gnome desktops?
<llutz> jordan_: other way round, offer linux shares to win-users. for just using win-share you don't need samba, just smbfs
<drpfenderson> jordan_ : Right. Ubuntu will load the KDE libraries and run them fine
<drpfenderson> I had Amarok in GNOME for years, and I still use a number or KDE apps
<cryptodira> drpfenderson,  no server, just my own laptop... ubuntu 10.04 amd/64.... there are some options that ubuntu does not provide....at least i am not seeing them... such as some security and gpg handling
<jordan_> llutz, k , i want to view my other ubuntu pc's via the network, whats the prog for that?
<risperdall> hi guys, are there any body that know when the firefox 4 stable release date?
<Observer_> Who uses x2go here?
<jordan_> drpfenderson, cool,
<llutz> jordan_: easiest way, use ssh
<jordan_> drpfenderson, food for thought
<ruiserra> wlan doesnt appears on ifconfig...what should I do?
<Observer_> who uses x2go here?
<jordan_> ruiserra, i thought it was iwconfig
<Observer_> who uses nx or x2go?
<jordan_> ruiserra, to view wireless adapters
<slgma> anyone have experience syncing an ipod touch 4g 4.2.1 with rhythmbox?>
<Observer_> not me.
<ThinkT510> ruiserra: ifconfig is depreciated, you should use iwconfig
<jordan_> llutz, ssh, again! oye,lol, i have had trouble understanding ssh the past couple of days!
<risperdall> are there any body that know when the firefox 4 stable release date?
<drpfenderson> Nautilus keeps segfaulting with error - what does this mean?: Feb 25 11:49:48 moonchild kernel: [685287.139871] nautilus[13016]: segfault at c ip 0812d0e1 sp bfcf1c00 error 4 in nautilus[8048000+1af000]
<llutz> jordan_: keep on trying, samba is even more confusing :)
<ruiserra> iwconfig (eth0 no wireless extensions)
<drpfenderson> risperdall: They keep changing it
<jordan_> llutz, ouch
<jordan_> ruiserra, then im thinkin u dont hav eur wireless driver installed
<jordan_> i had the same prob on first install
<itaylor57> slgma: you will be able to see the song files and play them but not sync
<jordan_> ruiserra, how are u connecting to the wireless, usb pci?
<slgma> well i updated according to this link itaylor57:
<ThinkT510> ruiserra: eth0 is your ethernet connection
<slgma> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1634975.html
<slgma> rhythmbox now sees my songs
<slgma> and recognizes the ipod
<Eduard> Hello guys, does anybody know how to fix this nasty error? http://fpaste.org/HKph/
<llutz> jordan_: a start http://principialabs.com/beginning-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<slgma> but when i try to sync songs to it they only show up in rhythmbox, never in the ipod itself
<cryptodira> drpfenderson, Thank You for your input.
<Eduard> Nvdia drivers are already installed...
<drpfenderson> cryptodira: Of course! Glad to help.
<jordan_> llutz, cool will check that site out
<jordan_> ruiserra, how are u connecting to the wireless, usb pci????
<ruiserra> my wireless is embebed in the board
<llutz> jordan_: and don't worry,there are GUI-tools for file-operations via ssh too
<itaylor57> slgma: i have no knowlege of using that ppasorry
<slgma> k
<jordan_> llutz, ah sweet, thats what i want eventually
<Eduard> hey, any ideas???
<ThinkT510> ruiserra: when you type iwconfig in a terminal can you see wlan0, that is your wireless interface
<ruiserra> but in this case, it doesnt
<ruiserra> says no wireless extensions
<jordan_> ThinkT510, right, the wlan0 or 1 would be his wirless and lan0 would be reg rj45 right?
<jordan_> ruiserra, how are u connecting to the wireless, usb pci????
<Roasted_> jordan_, no. eth0 would be LAN
<ruiserra> my wireless is embebed in the board
<ThinkT510> ruiserra: can you pastebin your output of iwconfig?
<jordan_> Roasted_, ur right! good call
<dhiaeldeen> hey Barnabas where did you go?
<ruiserra> lo     no wireless extensions
<jordan_> ruiserra, u know the chipset, any info on ur mobo would be greatful
<dhiaeldeen> hey  cube_ left where did you go?
<ruiserra> eth0     no wireless extensions
<Observer_> Are these two the same? gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys C509840B96F89133     and              gpg --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys C509840B96F89133
<dhiaeldeen> hey  risperdall where did you go?
<ruiserra> my board is IGEPV2
<jordan_> ruiserra, u have a weblink for it
<maw> Hello, I have a IPv6 problem. Could anyone please have a look at http://codepad.org/CtF4dzX7 ?
<Observer_> Are these two the same? gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys C509840B96F89133     and              gpg --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys C509840B96F89133
<dhiaeldeen>  hey  gusnan where did you go?
<dhiaeldeen> hello there
<Hierro59> join #canaima
<ruiserra> http://www.igep.es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=55
<Observer_> Are these two the same? gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys C509840B96F89133     and              gpg --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys C509840B96F89133
<dhiaeldeen> hey CydeWeys where are you ?
<dhiaeldeen> genii-around left the room :(
<jordan_> ruiserra,  so u have a Marvell 86w8686B1 chipset for ur wifi
<ThinkT510> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<u-foka> Hy! Where to report apt mirror problems?
<jordan_> ruiserra, do u have the drivers for it
<Observer_> !any | u-foka
<tiako> So.. anyone ever have bass issues before?
<dhiaeldeen> i'm very bored
<Pici> dhiaeldeen: Try #ubuntu-offtopic then.
<u-foka> Observer_, ?
<Observer_> Who have audio issues with ubuntu 10.10?
<jordan_> tiako, dont eat seafood,sry! I like loud stereos though! :D
<tiako> I do..
<dhiaeldeen> Pici: pyrony left the room :(
<Observer_> taiko. you have audio issues?
<tiako> My bass does not work
<tiako> Because it shares center and bass channel
<Observer_> mine is different.
<ThinkT510> !marvell
<uzer_> hello
<jordan_> ruiserra, do u have the drivers for your Marvell 86w8686B1
<Observer_> If i open cpu hog program before rythembox. rythembox or nothing else works.
<ruiserra> jordan, no:S
<jordan_> ruiserra, k let me find something for u real quick
<tiako> So my bass comes through my center and I have no bass.
<jimcooncat> is there a bot command where I can learn more about installing from source, preferably making a .deb along the way?
<dhiaeldeen> Lenin_Cat: hey how are you dude :) ?
<jordan_> ruiserra, my wireless usb adapter wasnt working either until i actually installed the driver
<Pici> dhiaeldeen: Why does that matter?  #ubuntu-offtopic is our social channel, #ubuntu is for support only.
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone in here use wine
<Observer_> not me.
<jordan_> ruiserra, im new to linux too so I didnt know any better about 4 days ago
<Lenin_Cat> dhiaeldeen, this is not a offtopic chanel
<dhiaeldeen> ok
<dhiaeldeen> i will go there
<uzer_> jordan hello
<dhiaeldeen> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Observer_> jordan, for being new to linux, you sure have alot of problems.
<tiako> My Xbuntu box gives me hell of alot of problems.
<jordan_> Observer_, what do u mean! I am trying to help them, not ask a question
<jordan_> Observer_, meaning I am trying to help somebody , not get help myself
<Observer_> nvm. I see you everyday.. keep it up.
<tiako> What is the lfe channel?
<jordan_> Observer_, ah yeah, gotcha, yeah I just started using linux barely 4 days ago after saying screw M$
<tiako> M$ lol
<jordan_> I am liking ubuntu so am on here a lot trying to learn what i can
<tiako> I started using it again cause I lost my cd key got, damnit.
<Observer_> jordan, Me too, but not screw M$ totaly, but for open source. For service, not business.
<jordan_> tiako, yeah M$ wanted $20 per install of an os on two of my HTPC's, 320 *2 is well over $640 just for an OS
<jordan_> tiako, not me,lol
<tiako> What good is an HTPC without Netflix
<Observer_> I just like this irc.
<tiako> Where can I get a copy of WIndows 7 pro for 20 bucks?
<jordan_> Observer_, way off topic but M$ charges wayyyyyyy to much for their garbage, $seriously -over $300 dollars, rediculous
<tiako> Better then the 64 bucks for losing my cd-key
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tiako> You can get it much cheaper than 300.00
<tiako> Microfsoft allieance its like 20 bucks
<jimcooncat> tiako, in your dreams, go away
<jordan_> tiako, true, i got netflix but havent tried to set that up yet, thanks for reminding me
<tiako> You cant use Netflix streaming on any linux distro.
<Observer_> I never bought windows other then when it came with my pc. Others i removed WAT, hehe
<terry> tiako: Really?
<tiako> Yes, really..
<jordan_> tiako, i got ssd's so i wanted the trim which is win7 at the least. then i wwanted the ultimate 64 bit! that right there is 320
<tiako> Netflix uses Silverlight by Microsfot
<terry> tiako: can't use it... oh ok.
<ThinkT510> can we keep this on topic please, this is a support channel
<terry> aaahhhh ok, I knew there was SOMETHING I didn't like about netflix
<tiako> lol
<tiako> Yeah it will prob never be on Linux ever.
<fe> Hi
<dhiaeldeen> fe: hey, what's up mate :)
<jordan_> tiako, cant u use wine or something for netflicks
<tiako> No
<jordan_> dangit
<jordan_> lol
<tiako> Im not even sure a VM box would work.
<terry> I don't need streaming video, spinning it works fine for me.
<ThinkT510> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<almoxarife> tiako: it does work
<tiako> Since when almoxrife?
<jordan_> mental note-- "uh oh, look what I started"
<almoxarife> tiako: ubuntu>virtualbox>win>netflix
<jordan_> lol
<tensorpudding> moonlight page explicitly says that moonlight doesn't support netflix's drm
<tiako> And a virtual box can do 1080p?
<tiako> Besides doesn't that defeat the purpose of an HTPC?
<almoxarife> tiako: 1080p is dependent on the hardware
<Observer_> Jordan: Can i use gui without any desktop package (gnome ,kde, xfce, others?) Install vnc without the desktop packages?
<tiako> I know
<tiako> But VM's run slower..
<tiako> I just can't see a good experince out of a VM for an HTPC
<tiako> Or the point really.
<tensorpudding> you can fullscreen a VM
<tensorpudding> and there are graphics drivers for Virtualbox/VMware for that resolution
<almoxarife> tiako: there is a #windows channel on freenode
<jordan_> Observer_, Ill be honest I dont know
<tensorpudding> but unless you have excessive power in your HTPC you're not going to get decent performance
<jordan_> tiako, yeah my htpcs arent super highend machine, i bought low power parts specifically
<almoxarife> htpc?
<Observer_> !htpc | Observer
<tiako> Home theater PC
<jordan_> tiako, just have athlon II dual core 3.1 Ghz 65watt
<almoxarife> my htpc is a ps3
<tiako> XBMC is sick..
<jordan_> yeah i want xmbc
<wonderworld> i want it on ps3!
<tiako> But yeah I kinda did away with my HTPC in hoping I could stream from my FreeNAS
<jordan_> thats where my network question comes in from earlier ,lol
<tiako> To bad my fucking sony blu ray cant see my freenas
<IdleOne> !language | tiako
<almoxarife> jordan_ , look at ps3 server, works better I think
<ubottu> tiako: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tensorpudding> ps3 can't connect to a NAS?
<tiako> No, Sony blu ray player cant
<jordan_> almoxarife, I have aps3 in the living room
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> is this surprising?
<tiako> And from my understanding the ps3 doesn't work the best with FreeNAS
<tiako> Yes because the other DLNA blu ray players can
<tiako> But zero sony ones can.
<wonderworld> ps3 can only connect to upnp servers
<tiako> So can my bluray but it doesn't work.
<jordan_> well i didnt want to use my ps3 for streaming mainly what to use it for blurays or games
<wonderworld> you could mount your freenas to another box, run mediatomb on it and have mediatomb serve the content on the nas to ps3
<tensorpudding> having three machines just to watch movies on your TV?
<wonderworld> yes, overkill
<tiako> Yeah kinda BS
<tiako> DLNA is BS
<wonderworld> but it would work :)
<Jon--> My cron job isn't running? crontab -l has: */10 * * * * /home/bin/[mybinaryhere].sh > /dev/null   It's been 10 minutes with no run? Is there a way to echo when the next cron job will run?
<jordan_> my ps3 is the original 6ogb, wanted it specifically for the hardware inside
<ninjah> Is there a free minecraft client? I'm trying to setup a server for it and just wanna pay aournd.
<tiako> So..anyone wanna take a stab at my speakers :D
<tensorpudding> why not just have a small HTPC running Windows mount the FreeNAS and do Netflix too
<tiako> Yeah thats the best thing to do
<tensorpudding> or even a Mac Mini
<jordan_> tensorpudding, windows too much money for a lame OS
<almoxarife> jordan_, yeah, PS3 SERVER is an app to stream to the ps3, works great, better yet, set up a web server on a machine, find all the good links, serve them up to the ps3 web browser, don't forget to tell the ps3 to get dns from same machine and have same machine strip out spam sites with dsnmasq and hosts file pointing to black hole
<Observer_> ninjah, is minecraft server complete isolated from mincraft.net?
<tiako> Well, I turned my HTPC into a freenas and expected to be able to stream to my  bluray
<Observer_> ninja: saperated?
<Jon--> My cron job isn't running? crontab -l has: */10 * * * * /home/bin/[mybinaryhere].sh > /dev/null   It's been 10 minutes with no run? Is there a way to echo when the next cron job will run? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Observer_> ninja: independent?
<tiako> Windows 7 isn't bad honestly.. I liked it.
<tiako> I just refuse to buy another copy of something I already own.
<jordan_> tiako, yeh my desktop has win7 ultimate 64
<llutz> Jon--: what does [mybinaryhere].sh do?
<tiako> Its kinda tragic how I lost all my cd keys.
<jordan_> i like it
<ninjah> Observer_: I'm not connecting it to minecraft.net if I don't have to?
<Jon--> llutz: creates a zip file and moves it to a different folder
<tensorpudding> run freenas on your fileserver, windows on your htpc, meh
<jordan_> tiako, but i dont want to shell out that much for 4-5 other machines
<tiako> Its too bad about netflix if it wasn't for that ubuntu would be perfect.
<Jon--> llutz: Does the following: cd, zip -ur, mv.
<jordan_> tiako, did u buy them or did u "buy" them
<llutz> Jon--: using full pathes?
<tiako> I really bought my cd
<jordan_> tiako, i agree
<llutz> !ot | jordan_ tiako please respect the rules here
<ubottu> jordan_ tiako please respect the rules here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jon--> llutz: I used ~ in a spot. Uhoh, that might be it.
<jordan_> tiako, ah me too, i stuck my key in my cd case
<tensorpudding> the only thing that prevents netflix from running on moonlight is DRM
<tiako> I got a student version for 54 bucks.. The student version was linked to my student email. The college wiped our emailes and switched to MSN and I lost my cd key with it.
<siddhion> Hello. How come I sometimes I encounter this key ring popup when I visit certain websites?
<tensorpudding> which is probably not negotiable with netflix
<jordan_> tiako, gotcha
<tiako> Oh sorry..
<Observer_> ninjah: is the minecraft gpl?
<tiako> Im just make idle chat waiting for someone who is good with speakers to come along.
<ruiserra> When you start up my operating system and run "lsmod" the libertas_sdio is missing there, if i write modprobe libertas_sdio, its added, what do I have to do to add it at startup?
<tiako> making*
<llutz> tiako: do it in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jordan_> tiako, i do it too, any chat better than no chat
<Salix> hey all, trying to get an i386 binary to run. When I change the properties of it to an executable, it reverts to non-executable instantly. Root or otherwise. Doing so in terminal garners no errors, but it still reverts. What's happening?
<ninjah> Observer_: Not sure
<Jon--> llutz: Would that have been my issue? Using ~ for /home/user ?
<Roasted_> How do I create shortcuts in Nautilus on the left pane? I'm dragging/dropping but they aren't dropping as they should.
<tensorpudding> Salix: by changing the properties of it to executable, what do you mean?
<doodie> is there a way to check windows corrupted registry from UBUNTU?
<Roasted_> nevermind
<Salix> tensorpudding: chmod +x program.i386 Or by going into properties and clicking "Mark as executable".
<llutz> Jon--: change it, test it
<tensorpudding> Salix: okay
<terry> Salix: Are you issuing command;  chmod +x <filename-here> ?
<Jon--> llutz: Is there a way to force current cron jobs to run now, or at least see when they will run? Is it based on $date?
<Salix> terry: As root, yeah.
<tensorpudding> and you check it again and it no longer has executable permissions?
<llutz> Salix: on what filesystem?
<asdfgh> tiako: What's the problem
<terry> Salix: As root?  What is it?
<tiako> No bass
<Salix> It changes back immediatley when I right click and go into properties. I don't even get to click okay without it already changing back.
<tiako> On 5.1 hooked up with indivual cables.
<terry> Salix: What is it?
<tensorpudding> Salix: if it's on a filesystem that doesn't natively support Unix-style permissions it won't work
<llutz> Salix:  what filesystem is the file on?
<tiako> Looks like my center and bass is shared by one cable so bass comes through my center channel.
<terry> Salix: file <filename-here>
<tensorpudding> Salix: So if you're mounting it from FAT or NTFS it oughtn't work
<Salix> This is embarrassing.  It was on a FAT16 filesystem, which would kind of explain it.
<Salix> Thanks guys.
<terry> Salix: Okeydokey
<asdfgh> tiako: Do you tried alsamixer
<Jon--> llutz: Is there a way to force current cron jobs to run now, or at least see when they will run? Is it based on $date? I still think it's failing.
<shadow88> Roasted_: was your testing success full
<terry> Jon--: You can create another entry for a time in the future, (at least a minute).
<Roasted_> shadow88, no
<tiako> Yes I did
<llutz> Jon--: you can only force cronjobs from /etc/cron.daily (weekly, hourly....)
<tiako> I have these speakers asdfgh
<tiako> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=logitech+5.1+speakers&cp=15&qe=TG9naXRlY2ggNS4xIHNw&qesig=hQJ6Qnbu30G4SBMvIHe3ew&pkc=AFgZ2tmNlpMSCUbFZtZYjj3TevfXUkez_lyeddHiWBPcA7GlpKg8M4HIkWsfo1SOMeRWDpWBx6n8YXDxR1r6IqEgjimwAAt3qg&bav=on.1,or.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=16218451122923651378&sa=X&ei=BRRoTYatIqmFlgen9bCiAw&sqi=2&ved=0CEIQ8gIwAw#
<FloodBot1> tiako: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted_> shadow88, I set up local default profiles and limited their ability to change things around in the gnome menus, which was a great start. I just need to figure out the last portion fo the auto-map their stuff. After that, we can start with testing on actual labs.
<Jon--> crontab -l has: */10 * * * * /home/bin/[mybinaryhere].sh > /dev/null   It's been 10 minutes with no run? The script is here http://pastebin.com/cPFcZeg0
<tiako> They are hooked up with 3.5 jacks
<Roasted_> shadow88, I'm not in a rush. I'm leaving to colorado in a few hours and Im out of work in 15 minus, so I'll just post on forums and hope I dig up a response by next week
<llutz> Jon--: " /home/bin/[mybinaryhere].sh " <- sure the path is correct?
<Jon--> llutz: lawl. thanks.
<Jon--> I was using /home/bin
<Jon--> Instead of /home/jon/bin
<Jon--> Failbus.
<iceroot> Jon--: always use ~ instead of /home/currentusername/
<iceroot> Jon--: ah ok didnt see you are using cron, then use the full path
<Jon--> iceroot: I changed it after someone asked if I was using full path names. I thought perhaps there was an issue with ~
<Jon--> Cron doesn't work with ~ I presume?
<shadow88> Roasted_: sorry, I couldn't help more, I'm more of a Fedora guy now but I earned Linux+ & RHCSA , started with Ubuntu 7.04 -now rolling Fedora 14, CentOS 5.5
<Roasted_> shadow88, good deal. I used to use fedora, but I decided to stick with ubuntu since it worked on more of my hardware.
<Roasted_> shadow88, its a solid distro tho
<shadow88> Roasted_: Ubuntu room is just more fun at times
<gnugr> Ubuntu 11.10 full Unity
<infox> I need some help with remote desktop on ubuntu 10.10.  I got it configured and connected from my windows machine using VNC but the screen doesnt update on the windows machine
<infox> On the ubuntu machine I see the inputs I do remotely but it doesnt show up on the vnc client
<infox> anyone?
<jordan_> is there an ssh channel for help with that
<Roasted_> How can I hide the user list at the login screen? I don't want any users listed.
<jordan_> shoulkd rephrase my question.... is there a better channel to get help with ssh topics
<asdfgh> tiako: Can you paste result of "aplay -l" and "aplay -L"?
<llutz> jordan_: just ask your questions
<jordan_> llutz, k i mainly didnt want to be told to check #SSh if it existed
<Lantchips> Hi, I keep getting this error when I try to install ubuntu GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)  Anyone got any idea ?
<jordan_> llutz, was llokin for someone who is familiar with ssh to walk me through the steps
<llutz> jordan_: a start http://principialabs.com/beginning-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to see the list of PPAs I've added? they don't appeart in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ScarabDrowner> Is it possible to make Ubuntu automatically connect to a network printer? I'm sick of having to reset my printer settings each time I have a power outage or have to power-cycle my wifi router.
<tiako> Yeah
<jordan_> yeh, i checked tha site out a while ago
<sara_kni> hello!
<tiako> ** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tiako> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]
<tiako>   Subdevices: 0/1
<tiako>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tiako> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC889A Digital [ALC889A Digital]
<FloodBot1> tiako: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiako>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jordan_> uh oh tiako
<jordan_> lol
<Pici> Commentary for floods isn't needed.
<jordan_> tiako, somebody is going to tell u to use the pastebin thing
<tiako> Yeah I see the link now
<Lantchips> Hi, I keep getting this error when I try to install ubuntu 10.10:  GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0). Anyone got any idea ?
<cathy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ScarabDrowner> there it is
<tiako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572343/
<jordan_> tiako, i did that too as i never used the past site but i started yest, its not too difficult
<jordan_> pici,lol
<cathy> can i get some help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/572344/
<sara_kni> i use ubuntu 10.10 . the system is updated. and there is no any problem. but system is always write something on hdd :( i can not understand why but my hdd is always in use... :( can someone help me please ?
<jordan_> anybody abot to do a wlakthrough with me on SSH setup?
<Lantchips> Hi, I keep getting this error when I try to install ubuntu 10.10 "GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)".  Anyone got any idea ?
<dhiaeldeen> tiegur: hahaha
<jordan_> Lantchips, I dont think anyone is gonna be able to help u
<tiegur> yesssss?
<dhiaeldeen> tiegur: i like that, this is very funny!
<Lantchips> jordan_: :/
<tiegur> thank you :)
<tiegur> lol
<dhiaeldeen> tiegur: np
<dhiaeldeen> :)
<Pici> Lantchips: Just be patient.
<sara_kni> i use ubuntu 10.10 . the system is updated. and there is no any problem. but system is always write something on hdd .. i can not understand why but my hdd is always in use... can someone help me please ?
<jordan_> Lantchips, yeh i know it sux sometimes, but i think yest i asked a  question a few times and someone got butthurt  even though not many other ppl were talking
<tiako> Even when I don't have a center channel the bass still comes thor the damn center
<tiegur> sara could it be hardware problem?
<jordan_> Lantchips, so i tried to mention that to ya before someone got on ya :D
<Lantchips> haha
<Lantchips> nps :P
<Diverdude> how do i convert pdf to eps file?
<nsd> Lantchips: That looks to be a bug in some piece of software or another that's trying to access manipulate a user account that doesn't exist (with id of 0). That aside, does it prevent installing Ubuntu?
<terry> Diverdude: what is eps?
<Lantchips> nsd yes
<nsd> Diverdude: Try googling ghostscript
<ScarabDrowner> hm, I wonder if I should also try the 2-minute interval :)
<jordan_> aight all, doesnt look like many on here are going to be able to guide me through the SSH setup process, so ima head off
<Pici> jordan_: I don't know what that means, but its not really helpful for this channel.  You can suggest !patience if you don't know the answer to the question and have noticed that no one else has answered.
<Pici> jordan_: I don't see that you've asked that question.
<nsd> Lantchips: Because that's not an issue other people are having and it doesn't sound related to hardware (in any way that I can think of), you might want to try checking the md5 hash of your disc image that you burned from as well as verifying the disc itself by popping it in and choosing that at the menu; it's possible that the disc is bad
<nsd> Diverdude: I can't remember the exact syntax, but I'm 99% sure you can do it with that
<dhiaeldeen> abhinay: hahaha
<Diverdude> nsd, hmmm
<Pici> jordan_: What setup beyond 'sudo apt-get install openssh' do you need help with?
<guntbert> hellslinger: look into /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dhiaeldeen> MaximLevitsky: hahaha
<terry> Diverdude: Is it encapsulated postscript?
<tiegur> jordan i have ssh server set up for my school
<Lantchips> nsd I just installed W7 on this PC and I made a fresh new USB Was the same problem before I formatted it :/
<tiegur> you need help setting it up?
<jordan_> Pici, ? didnt ask their question , just mentioned i asked a question I had yesterday a few times and a moderator got on me en though i asked about 7 minutes apart
<nsd> Diverdude: even better: try pdf2ps
<guntbert> dhiaeldeen:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nsd> Diverdude: I think that's a part of Ghostscript
<jordan_> pici, pretty much got told to hush basically
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: yes, why the wifi no longer works on buntu
<Pici> jordan_: Well its today now, and I haven't seen you ask a specific question, if you do, I'd be glad to offer assistance.
<dhiaeldeen> it works on xp though
<nsd> Lantchips: So you're attempting a USB install instead of via a disc?
<jordan_> really
<Lantchips> nsd yes
<jordan_> i asked an ssh question a while back
<jordan_> lie 4 times
<Pici> jordan_: Can you ask again?
<jordan_> *like
<jordan_> sure
<FloodBot1> jordan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: i put the right data into the wifi connection
<guntbert> dhiaeldeen: so please don't hide your question by making unnecessary comments
<dhiaeldeen> using 10.10 version
<tiegur> lol
<jordan_> llutz, was llokin for someone who is familiar with ssh to walk me through the steps
<sara_kni> can someone tell m if yours ubuntu writes (about) 3 - 25 kb per sec ?
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: so how to solve it
<ScarabDrowner> Is it possible to make Ubuntu automatically connect to a network printer? I'm sick of having to reset my printer settings each time I have a power outage or have to power-cycle my wifi router.
<dhiaeldeen> ?
<jordan_> llutzpici, was lookin for someone who is familiar with ssh to walk me through the steps
<Pici> jordan_: Well what part of the setup is confusing you?
<Lantchips> nsd Hmm I found a sorta how to solve it :/ But it feels like its sorta working around the problem
<llutz> jordan_: all you need is written here http://principialabs.com/beginning-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<jordan_> Pici, how to get started basically
<dhiaeldeen> hey mates, i have been working in C/Python/ and studying for a whole day
<guntbert> !wifi | dhiaeldeen did you see this?
<ubottu> dhiaeldeen did you see this?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dhiaeldeen> this is why i need to laugh
<Pici> jordan_: Is ssh installed?
<nsd> Lantchips: Well, then it may be possible that something is bad on that USB. I don't know if you can verify a USB installation the way you can for a Live CD, though. You should try searching for the error message on Google if you haven't already, and try looking on Launchpad to see if a bug has been filed
<abhinay> dhiaeldeen: ?
<jordan_> Pici, i am new to linuix this week and am not familiar with a lot of what stuff is and terminalogy
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: thanks
<tiegur> well if he has ubuntu then ssh is pretty much built in
<nsd> Lantchips: I can't help you with specifics, sorry
<Lantchips> nsd I tried on 3 different usb which are from three diffrent manuf. :/
<jordan_> pici, i tihknk it is, how can i check
<Lantchips> nsd nps :)
<Francis2> can anyone help me with a problem i having with vsftpd? I followed a few different very simple installation guides, but its not working.
<dhiaeldeen> abhinay: yes sir?
<tiegur> jordan do you have ubuntu
<dhiaeldeen> QuB1t: hahaha
<jordan_> tiegur, yes 10.10
<nsd> Lantchips: I would try re-downloading whatever you made the USB with -- and check the md5 hash of the download, if you can
<jordan_> tiegur, amd64
<tiegur> well go to places at the top
<guntbert> dhiaeldeen: please stop that
<tiegur> and then connect to server
<sara_kni> please someone can help me ? :(
<Lantchips> nsd okok
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: alright, i need to go now
<Pici> jordan_: apt-cache policy openssh-client openssh-server
<tiegur> then click from ftp to ssh
<tiegur> that works too pici lol
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: i am reading your document
<dhiaeldeen> ...
<jordan_> tiegur, hey, easier is better inmy book
<jordan_> lol
<guntbert> dhiaeldeen: I hope it will help, if not please come back
<nsd> Anyone know of how I can set up a server to automatically fetch mail from a SMTP server somewhere else on the 'net and make it available locally, like with Dovecot? I'm not asking for someone to hold my hand, just point me to a program/man page :)
<tiegur> as long as you know your server you want to connect to and port( usually 22(
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: thanks :)
<ScarabDrowner> I wonder what dhiaeldeen was doing that was offensive? I didn't see anything particularly heinous being said
<tiegur> it should mount the server to your desktop after you connect. will probably ask you for password
<guntbert> nsd: have you seen fetchmail?
<jordan_> doesnt connect
<jordan_> let me go check the ip
<asdfgh> tiako: Do you use jack, cinch or SPDIF?
<nsd> guntbert: I've heard of it, yes
<tiako> Jack
<ScarabDrowner> oh well, looks like a lot of questions in here but no answers
<Francis2> can anyone help me with a problem i having with vsftpd? I followed a few different very simple installation guides, but its not working. I just need a simple ftp where users can connect and upload to their home folders.
<tiegur> you have correct server port and user name make sure
<dhiaeldeen> zs1otb: hey, where did you go ? :(
<nsd> guntbert: Can I use that to dump mail in a mbox or something that Dovecot feeds to the LAN?
<asdfgh> tiako, Can you use spdif?
<tiako> No
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: hey, it used to work before
<nsd> guntbert: brb
<asdfgh> tiako, Works on Windows?
<dhiaeldeen> guntbert: but after I edited the config and installed the driver it no longer worked :(
<tiako> Yes
<ScarabDrowner> sit and wait for the time interval to be up, or just leave?  think I'll just leave, this place is no help at all some times
<dhiaeldeen> jqua: hello jqua, have a nice day.
<jordan_> tiegur, k , i have the ip of the pc
<guntbert> dhiaeldeen: mind you I'm no expert with wifi (mine just worked...) - what driver did you install? what changes did you make to your config?
<Pici> dhiaeldeen: We don't need the extra traffic in this already busy channel, you don't need to say hello to everyone who joins.  Thanks!
<zs1otb> I'm here but quite tired... but I have not left the planet yet..
<markskilbeck> Is it possible to manage partitions (create, edit, delete, etc) while running Ubuntu (not the live cd)?
<markskilbeck> I have misplaced my live cd :(
<tiegur> do you know the port youre supposed to connect on?
<dhiaeldeen> Pici: thanks
<jordan_> tiegur, no
<BluesKaj> markskilbeck, no
<tiegur> well you need that
<tiegur> try 22
<tiegur> but if that doesnt work then you need to find out
<asdfgh> tiako, So it sounds like center acts as subwoofer?
<jordan_> tiegur, tired ip and p 22
<jordan_> *tried
<zs1otb> <markskilbeck>yes to a certain extent
<tiegur> hmm what server are you trying to connect to?
<jordan_> my pc(server)
<zs1otb> do you want to resize partitions?
<markskilbeck> zs1otb: I'm listening...
<jordan_> i have a pc here i use as a server
<markskilbeck> No. I want to create a partition.
<jordan_> running the same 10.10
<zs1otb> gparted or any partition editor
<tiako> asdfgh, Yes as far as I can tell. When I test center or sub it all comes out of center.
<guntbert> !enter | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tiako> The other channels are correct.
<zs1otb> I have already resized my home folder and shrunk the root folder in that way
<jordan_> gunbert, i corrected something i typed was all
<markskilbeck> zs1otb: cheers. I'll take a look.
<tiegur> oh well the default port is 22 so hmm
<terry> Diverdude: Is it encapsulated postscript?
<zs1otb> there is in fact a howto telling you how to manage partitions
<terry> Francis2: What seems to be the problem?
<terry> Diverdude: That was mistake sorry...
<terry> zs1otb: Is that a question?
<tiegur> hey jordan
<jordan_> tiegur, yuh
<tiegur> if you run skype, sometimes that can take up your 22 port
<Diverdude> nsd, thank you
<zs1otb> terry... no I've told <markskilbeck> about this howto......
<terry> !partitions | zs1otb
<tiegur> so it might be on a different one
<ubottu> zs1otb: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jordan_> tie i dont have skype
<ilessthan3ubuntu> !buttsex
<tiegur> damn lol
<jordan_> tie, i think
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dang.
<rww> ilessthan3ubuntu: Not in here, thanks.
<Mepaul> I cant get any mouse to work properly, it can move but clicking/scroll bar doesn't work
<jordan_> tie wher ewould it come up under, Internet
<zs1otb> OK
<zs1otb> I told him about gparted
<terry> tiegur: Skype doesn't use port 22
<ale666> yes gparted is cool
<tiegur> well if you have youre server and you want to set it up, then i would search ssh server setup
<tiegur> *you
<tiegur> *your
<zs1otb> I have used it quite successfully for management of my partitions when I ran short on the home folder/directory
<ndxtg> does anyone have the link to download ubuntu liveCD? (i.e. it does not have "install or try" menu, simply boot straight into the screen)
<poseidon> I'm setting up a computer for my room and i want to be able to give 20+ people an account.  Anyone know of a good place to show me how to set up multiple accouts with restrictions
<jordan_> tiegur, cool i will go back to the tut and forums, and other sites, but usually i dont know what they are talking about, YET
<guntbert> ndxtg: no, the live CD has that menu
<terry> poseidon: You mean to set 'em all up at once?
<tiegur> well the terminal is your friend
<seblabel> ndxtg: i aggre with guntbert
<tiegur> you should learn basic commands with that if you want to get anywhere with ubuntu
<Nate2> Does anybody know how I can prevent the workspace switcher from moving the active window when I switch workspaces using the keyboard?
<terry> poseidon: Are  you wanting to do a thinclient
<tiegur> sorry i couldnt help :/
<ndxtg> guntbert: is there any substitution? I simply need the one that boot straight into screen that I can run off usb
<jordan_> tiegur,  me and the terminal more so are fond of eachother, not quite friends yet
<guntbert> Nate2: use <ctrl><alt><right/left> ?
<jordan_> tiegur,  its cool, thanks for the effort anyways
<dutchuss2016> hello can some one help me with the erminal
<asdfgh> tiako, Can you post screenshot of sound preferences, devices tab, profiles visible?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> !reptilianagenda
<tiegur> cool beans. well good luck, i gtg
<terry> poseidon: This may be what you're looking for=: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<asdfgh> !screenshot | tiako
<ubottu> tiako: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jordan_> tiegur, me too takecare
<guntbert> ndxtg: not to my knowledge, but there are tutorials how to create your own CD image
<Nate2> guntbert: Yeah that will switch workspaces, but it moves the active window with it to the new workspace - I don't want this behavior
<dhiaeldeen> enoch: do you use ubuntu?
<guntbert> Nate2: here it doesn't
<Nate2> guntbert: Yeah I just installed 10.10 yesterday and I'm getting this behavior
<terry> Nate2: You must  have that one window set to be on all workspaces.
<Nate2> terry: It does it with all windows, whatever window has focus will move with me
<seblabel> [ctrl]+[alt]+[left/right] just move from workspaces to an other
<ilessthan3ubuntu> !coralcastle
<seblabel> maybe you put an "always on active desktop" behavior on a window
<terry> Nate2: I've never seen that sort of issue.  (Mine has never done that.)  So... just be something particular to your configuration.0
<tiako> Yeah
<Nate2> I did a standard install yesterday, I haven't configured anything other than the window theme
<ilessthan3ubuntu> !droidpwnsiOS
<tiako> http://imagebin.org/139914
<tiako> I have tried every profile but nothing works.
<Nate2> Where would I look for things such as whether a window is set to "always active workspace"?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> rww, my bad, just messin around
<Starminn> Nate2: Right-click on the title bar. "Always on Visible Workspace"
<dutchuss2016> can some one help me
<Starminn> !ask | dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nate2> Well this chatwindow is set to "Only on this workspace", but when I switch workspaces it comes with me
<dutchuss2016> i need help understanding something im new too linux and ubuntu
<guntbert> ndxtg: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ndxtg> guntbert: thank you :)
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, ask already
<asdfgh> tiako, And in output tab there are connector-or-something-like-this try all of them.
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: go, ask you question, we are listening to you
<Starminn> Nate2: Does it do it when you click on the "Workspace switched" panel app? To click for new workspaces rather than keyboard shortcuyt them?
<dutchuss2016> ok i made a file containing this #!/bin/bash
<dutchuss2016> cd "${0%/*}"; java -Xms512M -Xmx1024M -jar craftbukkit-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
<guntbert> ndxtg: no problem :)
<Nate2> Starminn: No - when I click on the workspace nothing comes with me
<dhiaeldeen> byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Nate2> Starminn: This is the behavior I want when I use the keyboard commands
<dutchuss2016> and the directions say too open the terminal say too type in chmod a+x then too drag the file i created intoo the terinal
<tiako> asdfgh ok Ill try them all
<Starminn> Nate2: Hmm... Try doing CTRL+ALT+SHIT+[Arrow Key] -- maybe they got confused?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, ok, following
<dutchuss2016> and i got an error from the consol saying chmod doesent exist
<seblabel> Nate2: maybe a differnt shortcut, try to check it in /system menu
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, try, sudo chmod a+x
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: what is this script for ?
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: to start it use : ./nameofthescript
<Starminn> seblabel Nate2: Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I was gonna say if that doesn't work, go to System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts and go about 1/2 way down to "Window Management" and look for  stuff about workspaces
<Nate2> Starminn: Whoa - I just tried using Shift in my keyboard shortcut to switch workspaces and it didn't do anything, but now when I use the command without Shift it does switch workspaces without moving the window with me
<dutchuss2016> ok give me a second its on a different computer
<Nate2> Starminn: Yeah I changed the shortcut to Ctrl+Mod4+Arrow Key
<Starminn> Nate2: Lol, I think they got confused somewhere along the line. Follow my last message and adjust it accordingly (or leave it if you want)
<seblabel> Nate2: great!!!
<tiako> asdfgh, I tried them all every single one the sub comes through as center.
<Starminn> Nate2: Awesome. :)
<Nate2> Starminn: What got confused?
<Starminn> Nate2: What's *supposed* to happen is CTRL+ALT+[ArrowKey] moves workspaces without touching windows. CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+[ArrowKey] is supposed to bring the window with you. ;)
<Starminn> Nate2: That's why I suggested just saying, "Fine, you don't want me to do that, I'll do the opposite then!"
<Nate2> Starminn: Oh wow - I'm looking at my Keyboard Shortcuts and it appears that I've modified the wrong shortcuts!
<seblabel> Nate2: maybe you just made confusion between the diffrent keys
<Nate2> Starminn: Simple error, I modified the wrong window management shortcuts!
<dutchuss2016> after doing the steps with sudo infront of the chmod it did nothing
<Starminn> Nate2: :) Well there we go. User error. ;)
<Nate2> Starminn: Ha, well, that's right - thanks for making me realize it quicker!
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: write your command here please
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, what do you mean nothing, no error? then it worked...
<guntbert> dutchuss2016: sounds good (linux command are usually quiet unless there is an error)
<Starminn> Nate2: If you need I can show you my shortcuts so you can get the defaults back (I don't think I've ever modified mine)
<dutchuss2016> sudo chmod a+x (drag file )
<ilessthan3ubuntu> now run the script like seblabel said
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: a sudo should ask for your password
<Nate2> Starminn: Please, could you tell me the 4 shortcuts for "Move window one workspace to the {left,right,up,down}?
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: did it ask for it ?
<dutchuss2016> which is at home/minecraft/desktop/server 1/start
<dutchuss2016> it did
<nuszinomoz1> ctrl-alt and arrow
<JetBoyJetGirl> anyone happen to know what this means: **** Warning: stream operator not terminated by valid EOL.
<JetBoyJetGirl>  Got this message while combining two PDF files with ghostscript.... wondering if the files should be o.k. (says they had errors but they open fine)
<dutchuss2016> i gave it the pw the first try and second time nothing
<Starminn> Nate2: Yep, one second
<Jinxed--> Has anyone used lubuntu
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: can you give your exact command here please
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, now run, sudo sh ./yourscript.sh
<dutchuss2016> i can screen shot it and post it some where if you like
<seblabel> no, no need to
<seblabel> just write
<ilessthan3ubuntu> oh no?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> oh not me
<Starminn> Nate2: http://awakeanddrink.org/images/Screenshot.png (Starts with Window Management. if you need more just let me know)
<asdfgh> bye
<seblabel> maybe he made a mistake in the script
<Starminn> Nate2: http://awakeanddrink.org/images/Screenshot-1.png for the rest (skipping the disabled ones)
<ilessthan3ubuntu> seblabel, well he wouldnt know till he makes it executable and executes it, right?
<dutchuss2016> here is the exact copy from the terminal
<dutchuss2016> minecraft@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod a+x '/home/minecraft/Desktop/server 1/start'
<dutchuss2016> minecraft@ubuntu:~$
<ilessthan3ubuntu> oh here we go...
<seblabel> yes, but if he doesn't know this, he maybe doesn't know how to write script!
<Nate2> Starminn: Thanks a lot, I got what I needed :D
<djino> Hi. I need to download a file files to my /home/ folder ( I have no sudo access ). But it appears that outgoing connections are somewhat limited (I can't connect via ftp to anything, nor I can wget anything off the web, the lynx browser doesn't open pages) What are other options to getting files besides these?
<Starminn> Nate2: Not a problem.
<seblabel> "/home/minecraft/Desktop/server\ 1/start"
<seblabel> what is your script for ?
<dutchuss2016> ?? what about the directory
<dutchuss2016> launching a minecraft server in java
<dutchuss2016> i can give you the script file as well
<seblabel> ok
<seblabel> is it the first time you do it ?
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: in any case, try to avoid spaces in directory name or file name
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, does a 'ls -al' show its executable from the chmod +x
<ilessthan3ubuntu> 'start' that is
<dutchuss2016> # ! /bin/bash
<dutchuss2016> cd "${ 0%/* } ";  java -xms512m -xmx1024m -jar craftbukkit-0.0.1-snapshot.jar
<tiako> So im thinking there must be a way to force the sound to the sub somehow?
<tiako> Or maybe if I disable center channel it will go to the sub?
<seblabel> cd "${ 0%/* } " this part seems to be weird
<dutchuss2016> its in the directions
<seblabel> but i'm new in scripting
<dutchuss2016> http://wiki.bukkit.org/Setting_up_a_server look at the linux directions
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, did you check yet?
<dutchuss2016> check what
<dutchuss2016> sorry i missed what you wanted me too check im on 3 computers at once
<ilessthan3ubuntu> scroll up?
<dutchuss2016> can you explain how too give the terminal that command
<dutchuss2016> ive only been using linux for a week sorry if it seems like im a troll
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: the explanations seem ok
<nono_> Alguna persona de sexo femenino?
<tensorpudding> !ot | nono_
<ubottu> nono_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> nono_, wrong network
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: don't apologize
<seblabel> it's normal
<dutchuss2016> im 100% used too windows
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: here you can apologize
<seblabel> :)
<dutchuss2016> so you want me too try chmod +x "is a1" correct
<jhonnyboy> lmao
<ilessthan3ubuntu> no
<ilessthan3ubuntu> cd into the folder with start
<ilessthan3ubuntu> type, ls -al
<ilessthan3ubuntu> see if the is an X meaning your chmod worked
<seblabel> scroll up as ilessthan3ubuntu said
<prod__> Hi guys, should i update playonlinux, ubuntu says no, playonlinux says yes... confused :S
<seblabel> prod__: as you said!!
<seblabel> did you have the playonlinux version from the official server ?
<dutchuss2016> im not getting a responce just a blank line on the terminal
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: it can be a good thing
<prod__> I used software centre, then it says there is an update, so i get update for the official site and when i install it says that i shoulnt
<dutchuss2016> but when i double click the file it asks if i want too exicute it or veiw its contents
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: now start the script
<dutchuss2016> i double clicked it and clicked run nothing
<airtonix> how do i ssh to a remote machine with a particular keyfile ?
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: no more double click
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: your not in windows
<dutchuss2016> ok how do i run the script in ubuntu use the terminal im guessing
<seblabel> prod__: i did not undertsand
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: yes
<jason_> guys, how do i display my ip location in conky?
<dutchuss2016> drag the file too the terminal
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: read up, we told you already
<zer0rez> hm how would i go about updating bluez to newest version?
<seblabel> airtonix: what is your problem ?
<prod__> I used software centre to get Playonlinux. When i started it says that i there is an update. I went to the official site and downloaded update. when i install update it says that i shouldnt use that version as its not supported by ubuntu
<willxspond> I'm trying to setup a test server using Ubuntu 10.10, and I keep getting an error on about 8 packages from debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<airtonix> seblabel: did you miss my question?
<seblabel> prod__: what ubuntu version are you using ?
<prod__> 10.10
<seblabel> airtonix: i don't understand your problem with ssh
<drpfenderson> Nautilus keeps crashing with this error: Feb 25 13:53:56 moonchild kernel: [692734.356271] nautilus[23463]: segfault at c ip 0812d0e1 sp bfec4dc0 error 4 in nautilus[8048000+1af000]
<dutchuss2016> that area of the script you questioned linux says is a bad subsititution
<airtonix> seblabel: i think it's fairly self explanitory.
<guntbert> dutchuss2016: forget the drag and click instructions for now - instead read and follow what seblabel says
<gage_bw> Anyone familiar with the difficultied of installing SDL-mixer?
<gage_bw> difficulties*
<dutchuss2016> ok
<seblabel> airtonix: sorry, i'm not native speaker
<Blrai> need help with driver for dell wan-mini
<dutchuss2016> im listening and ready
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dutchuss2016, check your PM
<drpfenderson> ...ugh Nautilus just did it again
<drpfenderson> All I'm doing is dragging and dropping files
<jason_> guys, any ideas how to display location city by ip in conky?
<drpfenderson> and **CRASH**
<seblabel> dutchuss2016: do your script is in the same directory as the .jar file ?
<Logan_WP> drpfenderson: You may find more help with nautilus on irc.gnome.org #nautilus
<Blrai> new to this any help
<drpfenderson> Thanks, Logan_WP
<seblabel> drpfenderson: try a : killall nautilus
<ndxtg> hi, somehow I need to run aptitute on command line but dont know how to remove the package, what key do I need to press? http://oi56.tinypic.com/4ibjbb.jpg , not "g"
<drpfenderson> seblabel: Why would killing all instances hepl it from killing itselg?
<drpfenderson> *itself
<drpfenderson> *help
<seblabel> maybe
<seblabel> it is not dangerous
<fagel> What port is needed for x11 forwarding? Is it always the same?
<cap> fagel: You mean for ssh?
<fagel> cap: Yes I wanna run Matlab remotly and have the plots displayed locally
<seblabel> airtonix: i think ssh create a security file itself
<fagel> I ssh to the comp and i try to setenv display
<cap> fagel: I think it's just 22
<drpfenderson> Thanks seblabel - we'll see if it helps
<cap> fagel: You don't want to use vnc?
<seblabel> drpfenderson: let us know if it's ok
<Blrai> New to ubuntu and have a driver issue
<cap> fagel: I think vnc would be more effecient.
<airtonix> seblabel: never mind, you don't understand the question. thanks for the help though
<seblabel> airtonix: can you reexplain please
<fagel> cap: It's a word computer I dont think i Can setup VNC however I want
<fagel> *word = work hehe
<Blrai> It won;t load my dell 1390 waqn mini
<Blrai> wan
<seblabel> Blrai: what is this material ?
<cap> fagel: vnc runs in user space
<cap> Blrai: tightvnc or x11vnd
<fagel> cap: Ok I dont fully know what userpsace is I'll look into that thanks
<Blrai> seblabel I not sure of U'r ?
<cap> #x11vnc
<cap> fagel: Oh, but you do need admin to install it. So...
<seblabel> Blrai: i'm not english native speaker
<guntbert> ndxtg: I always use aptitude from command line only, like: sudo aptitude remove aisleriot
<Blrai> when I load Unbuntu 10.10 on a insprion 1705 I have no internet access doesn't load the wan
<seblabel> Blrai: ok
<seblabel> is 10.10 use network-manager ?
<Logan_WP> !info network-manager | seblabel
<ubottu> seblabel: network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100810t184654.ab580f4-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 400 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<ndxtg> guntbert: in case of mass removing packages, we cant remember the package names...
<seblabel> Logan_WP: thanks
<seblabel> Blrai: let me look to something
<gage_bw> Configuring SDL-mixer, it tells me I don't have SDL 1.2.10 or later(but I think I have 13, not 10)
<Blrai> seblabel can I add it to the usb drive I use to boot
<Logan_WP> gage_bw: SDL support is in #sdl (type "/join #sdl" without the double quotes)
<gage_bw> Logan_WP: Thanks!
<nsd> Anyone have an opinion of fetchmail versus getmail? I see that getmail is not an officially supported package, but it makes the claim that it is much more secure than fetchmail. (I guess that could that be nullified by the fact that it's not officially supported if, say, a new release is pushed that isn't put in the package manager by the Ubuntu maintainer?)
<guntbert> ndxtg: see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/aptitude.html
<seblabel> !info wicd | Blrai
<ubottu> Blrai: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ndxtg> guntbert: nice google skill, that's what im looking for :)
<poseidon> Is there a way I can make it so the plugins I install run on all accounts on the computer
<seblabel> maybe wicd is a solution for you
<guntbert> ndxtg: its easier if you've seen the page before :-)
<speakman> hi folks! How do I add a new Gnome session, with a slighter different gconf settings (e.g. another Window Manager)?
<seblabel> Blrai: you should start a live session from a live cd then
<seblabel> and try to install wicd
<Blrai> ok do I copy and past this, Im new to all of this
<seblabel> then you will see if you material is ok with wicd
<seblabel> and if it is ok, you will be able to use it in the hard install
<nsd> speakman: If you want to use another window manager, you should just be able to install it with Synaptic and choose it from gdm. As far as maintaining different gconf settings per window manager (per user), you'd probably have to write a script for that, that ran every time you logged into the alternate window manager
<seblabel> but keep a network-manager package if possible
<plmkoi> tiako, better post this on forum
<seblabel> to be able to go back on internet if any preoblem
<speakman> nsd: ok, I thought I could just add another session or something.
<tiako> I have twice plmkoi.
<nsd> speakman: Well, I don't know if you _can't_ for sure, so you'd better check the official docs, but otherwise you can write a script to do that
<tiako> One in Sound and media the other in General Help
<Blrai> seblabel when I tried to make the ISO disk like the web site showed it was to large for the CD
<speakman> nsd: I like to run Xmonad as window manager, but I prefer running it under Gnome which gives me a very good happy medium
<plmkoi> where tiako
<Naeblis> My hard disk is acting strange. It keeps getting filled up automatically. Can anybody help?
<tiako> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694009
<nsd> speakman: If you like a good cross between gnome and another WM, just edit your config files for that other WM and add the gnome programs to whatever startup method it has
<speakman> nsd: what is "sessions" really? Just different starting points?
<speakman> nsd: I like running Xmonad as window manager for Gnome: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome
<plmkoi> naeblis do you performed updates?
<nsd> speakman: gnome-session manages gnome settings like what desktop background and borders and such to use
<btf0rc3> anyone here use backbox?
<speakman> nsd: just apperance stuff?
<seblabel> Blrai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands
<Blrai> seblabel where do get wcid
<jigynet> is there a browser that is java?
<Naeblis> plmkoi : nope. I installed a small program yesterday which changes the monitor color based on time of the day. nothing more
<seblabel> Blrai: this is wicd
<btf0rc3> how come my menus all screwed up after running: $ /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<btf0rc3> ?
<Logan_WP> btf0rc3: irc.autistici.org #backbox
<nsd> speakman: Mostly. There's other gnome daemons that manage other parts of the gnome desktop, like the gnome keyring manager which manages your passwords. If that's not running, for example, some programs won't work like Update Manager or will ask you to manually unlock the keyring
<btf0rc3> thanks
<plmkoi> naeblis, redshift?
<Blrai> seblabel going there now
<Naeblis> plmkoi: f.lux
<nsd> speakman: I use FVWM with lines in my config to manually start many of those daemons: gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-screensaver, gnome-power-manager, and nautilus
<Naeblis> plmkoi : btw, 792M	/var . someone told me to perform this check
<speakman> nsd: I guess I just change window manager when I need.
<nsd> speakman: that is always an option; sometimes I use Gnome, and sometimes I use FVWM and all I have to do is select which WM from the menu at the login screen (gdm)
<plmkoi> naeblis how much free space do you have before and after?
<fagel> When you do setenv ipaddres:number.number usually 0.0 what does these two last number mean?
<speakman> Now just wondering why Linux won't find my other graphics card
<Blrai> seblabel Ok some of this looks like windows and I figure that is a bad word here but I have used some of these comands in that OS
<cablop> Hello guys... i need for one user to have EXACTLY the same permissions as other user, but being different users, and i need for them to have same permissions by default, it is not possible to keep updating permissions
<Naeblis> plmkoi : about 2 gigs before, 0.98 after. I restarted after a log file yesterday, it went to 1.54. just now it started decreasing, but returned back after a few mins t 1.54
<seblabel> Blrai: before trying wicd do this :
<Naeblis> *deleting a log file
<guntbert> fagel: are you talking about programming in c?
<fagel> guntbert: No I am talking about x11 forwarding :-)
<xerox1> the key-combinations "meta + s", "meta + d" and "meta + m" of my wmii are not working; config is mostly default except meta-key = mod4; any ideas?
<plmkoi> naeblis, i dont know what it could be.
<seblabel> Blrai: wait a minute
<itaylor57> fagel: it has to do with the x window display number
<Blrai> seblabel OK
<guntbert> fagel: there is no command setenv (as far as I know)
<itaylor57> guntbert: setenv csh command
<guntbert> fagel: why don#T you use ssh -X  ?
<Naeblis> plmkoi : thanks anyways. I'll look into the forums, but I doubt I'll find a solution soon :(
<guntbert> itaylor57: true :-)
<soreau> fagel: It's what DISPLAY is set to. See 'echo $DISPLAY'. The first number is the display, the second is the screen (usually always 0)
<tiako> So I suppose its impossible for these speakers to work with this connection?
<fagel> soreau,: Ok So I should use the same as already set. e.g localhost:10.0
<soreau> fagel: I don't know what you're trying to do but 'echo $DISPLAY' from a terminal emulator in X should show what it's set to
<willwork4foo> Hi all... this is probably a bit of a noobie question, but I've been googling and I can't find the answer. How do I permanently configure a WPA2 (WPA-PSK) wifi network using the /etc/network/interfaces file in Ubuntu 10.10 server?
<seblabel> sudo apt-get install -d network-manager
<willwork4foo> anyone know of a good example page?
<willwork4foo> seblabel, was that for me?
<fagel> soreau,  I am just trying to forward some windows from matlab to my local computer. However the computer I am accessed in nested deeply inside the network over at work
<seblabel> willwork4foo: no
<willwork4foo> ok I was wondering.
<seblabel> Blrai: irt was for you
<soreau> fagel: yea, that can be tricky
<seblabel> willwork4foo: sorry, i forgot the name for the people
<Blrai> seblabel what is irt
<soreau> fagel: Can you ssh in successfully?
<seblabel> Blrai: it is for you, to keep a network-manager package before installing wicd
<fagel> soreau: Yes I can ssh in succesfully, and i can ssh to antoher computer and get xclock running
<soreau> fagel: so why not use ssh -X?
<fagel> soreau : I'll try that
<Blrai> seblabel do I add it lets say from a place I know I can find it
<willwork4foo> I'm currently trying to do link bonding of 3 wlan interfaces together into one single logical interface, and my network is WPA2 protected
<seblabel> Blrai: don't worry about that
<priscila> Hello! I need from help with install HP printer model deskjet F4580 wireless, when i put the usb cable to use Xsane it's work but when plug off to turn a print from my computer this show to me (Unplugged or turned off) so how can i solve this problem using just wireless mode to print withou usb cable beause it's work just for xsane scan
<priscila> any ideas??
<willwork4foo> I can do link bonding over eth0 and eth1, but I am struggling to get the wlan bit automated
<plmkoi_> tiako,
<fagel> soreau : Did not work..
<soreau> ! work | fagel
<ubottu> fagel: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Doinkle> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10 here.  When I do updates I get a "You have to configure "localepurge" type message.  What is it and where can I read up on it?  Google didnt help.  Screenshot:  http://min.us/mM0bXowMtUqrO#1
<tiako> Yes
<seblabel> Blrai, can you try wicd now ?
<fagel> soreau: hehe ok, Well When i did change the display variable and I'll try to start xclock nothing happends
<Blrai> seblabel so when I make changes to the system on the ubs drive it keeps them and if I add a progam to the drive Ubuntu can find them?
<priscila> please! nobody's know about this??
<theyisus> i found something called  redhat cluster suite listed in synaptic  what is it ??
<soreau> Doinkle: It's telling you what to do
<larbi> salem
<Logan_WP> !please | priscila
<ubottu> priscila: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<soreau> Doinkle: Run the dpkg-reconfigure command it gave
<Blrai> seblabel I have no internet access when boot in ubuntu
<larbi> caan you help me to install skype
<priscila> Logan_WP: lol.
<larbi> I have Ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<seblabel> Blrai: what are you using now ?
<Blrai> Xp
<priscila> Logan_WP: if do you can't help me so shut up :)
<Logan_WP> !skype | larbi
<ubottu> larbi: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<seblabel> Blrai: ok
<Doinkle> soreau, then I get a blue screen with options... i wanted to read up on it so i know what i am doing
<Doinkle> thats why i asked my question the way i did
<ndxtg> ubottu: u talk too much, bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Logan_WP> !attitude | priscila
<ubottu> priscila: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<larbi> ok thank you
<Blrai> seblabel I need to set it all up so when I boot I have net access
<seblabel> Blrai: check you PM
<Blrai> what is PM
<Logan_WP> !pm | seblabel
<ubottu> seblabel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> Doinkle: Typically ubuntu makes the defaults sane
<splic> Hi, if I wanted to copy a dual-monitor setup from Ubuntu to another distro, what packages/configs would I need to copy over?
<seblabel> Blrai: personnal message
<Doinkle> soreau, so i obviously type english. :)  Which lang do I choose?  The acronyms are too numerous.
<boldfilter> anyway to put opensuse in my ubuntu grub
<soreau> Doinkle: I have no idea for that particular package
<Doinkle> soreau, ok thanks
<rmd_> Suggestions for streaming media using Ubuntu server?
<Doinkle> soreau, ive ignored that message for two months so i'll leave it until I up to natty(if i bother)
<Doinkle> rmd_, subsonic
<rmd_> Doinkle: Thanks. Will look into it.
<Logan_WP> !upnp | rmd_
<ubottu> rmd_: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<rmd_> Ugh. I don't like MediaTomb.
<rmd_> It's like some crap a 14 year old thought looked really cool.
<Doinkle> rmd_, http://www.subsonic.org/
<rmd_> Plus, I don't have pnp devices. Just other computers.
<rmd_> Doinkle: Thanks. Am looking it up. Danke.
<Doinkle> rmd_, then check out that website :)
<rmd_> I have a server right now running Arch. I'm thinking of putting Ubuntu server on it. I use Ubuntu as my desktop..
<rmd_> But there are Windows and Macs on my home network. I need to be able to stream.
<rmd_> Doinkle: This looks nice. Looks like it's actually maintained, unlike GNUMP3D
<SuperPaco69> how can I get register on this server??
<dutchuss2016> rmd i need the same thing as far as i know it is not possable
<Logan_WP> !register | SuperPaco69
<ubottu> SuperPaco69: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Doinkle> rmd_, everyone i've shown that to loves it
<bazhang> SuperPaco69, join #freenode
<rmd_> dutchuss2016: It is possible. I run gnump3d right now, but it's not teribly convenient. It's old, isn't maintained.
<Doinkle> rmd_, and if you are into mods, theres a mod section of their forum.. ppl submit their work
<rmd_> Mods like themes?
<Doinkle> rmd_, no, moreso like hacks.
<Doinkle> just give the stock version a try.. then you'll see how powerful that app really is
<rmd_> Nod
<rmd_> As long as it streams video/music to VLC clients, I'll be pretty happy.
<Doinkle> rmd_, goes past that, it can stream to a website on a lan(or wan) :)
<rmd_> The wan/lan would be nice, but the upload speed on this DSL line doesn't lend itself to HQ music or video streaming outside of the LAN
<Secotr1> Holy cow
<Secotr1> this is crowded.
<MACscr> hmm, how do i get the correct key for this? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4DEF31B9A9E345C0
<Doinkle> rmd_, there are switches in that app so ppl in the situation you are in can work around.. ex:  say you have a flac audio, it can transcode to mp3 and even the bit rate you want "IF" it hits the lan.  very flexible app
<Doinkle> anyway, install it and love it
<Doinkle> i gota trot :)
<dutchuss2016> how do i join another irc say #minecraft
<rmd_> Ciao and thanks.
<Logan_WP> dutchuss2016: /join #minecraft
<MACscr> nvm, i got the key issue resolved. Had a typo when trying ot update it earlier
<Ampelbein> MACscr: if you add the ppa via the add-apt-repository command it will automatically download the key, if you want to do it manually you need to go the ppa's mainpage and import the key ID listed there
<MACscr> Ampelbein: thanks
<PepsiMAX[TM]> Hi, I would like an official appology from the ubuntu community for turning my son gay
<Logan_WP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rmd_> lol
<rmd_> That has to be the lamest call out to ops, ever. "Channel emergency"
<Guest84026> Hi. What is the difference between 'apt-get purge' and 'apt-get remove --purge'?
<maco> Guest84026: how much you need to type
<Guest84026> maco, thank you.
<Starminn> For programs that are terminal-based, is there a way to run them after closing the terminal (since closing the Terminal kills the process)
<e621> Hi! I am trying to install ubuntu (haven't used linux since opensuse 6 years ago..)
<rmd_> Starminn: Couple ways.
<nertilov> how to install build essential from cdrom?
<rmd_> Starminn: You can use screen or tmux, or you can read up on nohup
<e621> I created a usb pendrive with the usb installer, it boots, then doesn't matter if I click run ubuntu or install ubuntu runs a couple of pages of text and goes to blank screen
<e621> is that something common?
<bastidraZor> Starminn: you may also be able to use: application &disown
<rayane> oi
<bastidraZor> nertilov: i don't think that package is available from the liveCD
<rayane> olá
<Starminn> rmd_: Thanks.
<nertilov> i have ubuntuserver cd
<nertilov> 10.04
<ulrichard_> Hi, i'm new to make files. What's wrong with the following line:
<ulrichard_> ifneq ($(shell dpkg-vendor --derives-from Ubuntu && echo yes), yes)
<Nicolas_Leonidas> is there an easy way to install subversion as a service in ubuntu?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> like a package or something that would do all the dirty work?
<nsd> Nicolas_Leonidas: like as a server? I don't know if just the subversion package has support for that, but you could try searching Synaptic for a svn server
<nertilov> no help?
<nsd> nertilov: ask a question
<Nicolas_Leonidas> nsd: what should I type to search synpatic
<nsd> nertilov: oh nvm I didn't see your question above
<nertilov> nsd so can i install
<nertilov> cause i get error failed to fetch cdrom : bla bla bla
<nsd> Nicolas_Leonidas: If you've got a standard Ubuntu installation (with Gnome) just do System->Administration->Package Manager, then click search and type in "subversion server" or something like that. I don't know enough about svn to know what it takes to setup a server; you may even be able to do that with the subversion package
<nsd> nertilov: like bastidraZor said, I don't think that's available from the CD; otherwise, enable it in your software sources if it's not already
<Marezz> Hello everyone
<couillard45682> is it safe to upgrade to Natty tonight? :P i'm running a x201 from Lenovo and Maverick
<rumpe1> couillard45682, no
<Naeblis> can I delete /var/bin/gdm directory? Its taking up space in my disk.
<rumpe1> Naeblis, hrrhrr
<Naeblis> ?
<Ampelbein> ulrichard_: what error do you get with that line?
<ulrichard_> /bin/sh: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<ulrichard_> That is line 38 in http://flightpred.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/flightpred/trunk/debian/rules?revision=287&view=markup
<Logan_WP> rumpe1: Stop it.
<couillard45682> rumpe1: why?
<rumpe1> Logan_WP, stop what?
<Marezz> Why is Ubuntu 10.04 running slow on AMD 1.8GHz 2GB ram and HD4650? :(
<Logan_WP> the random answers
<rumpe1> Logan_WP, o.O ?   wasn't in any way random
<Logan_WP> <rumpe1> Naeblis, hrrhrr
<rumpe1> Logan_WP, ... whatever ...
<Naeblis> so...can I delete it or what?
<milind> how to do cp all files except ones ending in .swp ..is there a special command for that?
<rumpe1> Naeblis, ah... i get it. I thought you are joking...
<btf0rc3> I just installed ubuntu and added some custom menu icons, etc.  however, when resetting the dbus ($ /etc/init.d/dbus restart) all my custom settings reverted to default
<btf0rc3> how can I get them back?
<iceroot> universe are just untouched debian packages? is that correct? (no need to pull !universe)
<Naeblis> rumpe1 : my hard disk space keeps filling. I think its coz of the files in this folder...and I can't seem to delete it, even with sudo
<Aikar> question, ubuntu seems to be alot smarter than windows on booting and targetting hdd/partitions, if my ubuntu partition is NOT partition 0, if i resize partition 0 so that the start of ubuntu is shifted to the left, and then expand ubuntu to fill in the gap (ie make ubuntu bigger by shrinking first), will ubuntu boot fine still? i know when i resized the partition before my windows partition before windows died cause it used exact byte count to start of its parti
<pksadiq> Milind ask in #bash
<iceroot> Aikar: if you dont kill grub, everything will be the same
<rumpe1> milind, i would recommend "rsync -a --exclude '*.swap' dira dirb"
<Marezz> Whats the best *buntu distro for this pc: amd 1.8GHz, 2GB ram, HD4650?
<ulrichard_> Aikar: If you try it and it doesn't boot, you can still reconfigure grub to save your installation.
<rumpe1> Naeblis, are you sure, it's this folder?
<drexl> Marezz: lubuntu
<iceroot> Marezz: the current stable ubuntu-release
<Marezz> I tried Ubuntu 10.04 but it was so slow so i removed it
<btf0rc3> I just installed ubuntu and added some custom menu icons, etc.  however, when resetting the dbus ($ /etc/init.d/dbus restart) all my custom settings reverted to default
<drexl> Marezz: i have the excact same setup and it's snappy
<btf0rc3> how can I get my custom settings back?
<iceroot> Marezz: i am running ubuntu 10.10 on 1.6ghz atom + 1gb ram very fine (using also compiz)
<Naeblis> rumpe1: after this command - sudo du -h * | sort -n -r | head -n 10 , I get the gdm to be size 556M, the largest
<Marezz> iceroot: is there a way to find out why is it running slow?
<clubpenguinfan> yo peeps, ted bland is here! wanting to know how to use ubuntu!
<iceroot> Marezz: look at top what is causing high cpu-load
<clubpenguinfan> wtf? is ubuntu unregged?
<rumpe1> Naeblis, hmm... very unusual... i have 10.04 and no /var/bin-folder
<Marezz> oh and why are youtube vids so choppy?
<iceroot> Marezz: because of flash
<Marezz> After all this time they cant fix it :S
<Naeblis> rumpe1 : so any idea what I should do?
<iceroot> Marezz: they = adobe because flash isnt opensource
<clubpenguinfan> isnt flash shareware?
<Marezz> Is there any alternative for it?
<iceroot> !gnash | Marezz
<ubottu> Marezz: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Marezz> Have you tried it?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10: reading some instructions on installing the drivers for displaylink adapters, got that done, but it's saying i have to manually edit my xorg.conf, anyone here know a xorg.conf GUI tools or such, i tried to edit xorg.conf twice and both times caused a boot to no GUI
<iceroot> Marezz: no never tried it
<rumpe1> Naeblis, check your filesystem
<rcmaehl> how do I restart X?
<iceroot> rcmaehl: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Naeblis> rumpe1: how?
<rcmaehl> iceroot: thx
<btf0rc3> I just installed ubuntu and added some custom menu icons, etc.  however, when resetting the dbus ($ /etc/init.d/dbus restart) all my custom settings reverted to default
<rumpe1> Naeblis, "sudo touch /forcefsck", reboot
<btf0rc3> anyone know how I can restore my custom menu?
<Marezz> It may be not right place to ask, but would Arch run faster than ubuntu?
<drexl> Marezz: arch just expects you to run all the upgrades and then gets just as bulky
<Marezz> Hehe, I guess you are right
<arand> Marezz: It depends, and is offtopic indeed.
<Marezz> arand: Sorry for that :)
<drexl> Marezz: mabey your HD is failing
<Marezz> HDD?
<drexl> *hardrive
<Marezz> Hmm I think I would notice by now if it is
<drexl> Marezz: i have a 1.8 2gigs of ram and this system is super fast it's lubuntu
<Blrai> quit
<Marezz> Im not sure why its running so slow, it was so annoying so i had to remove it :(
<Marezz> Was thinking, maybe ati is to blame
<seblabel> Bye bye to all
<seblabel> i need to sleep
<Marezz> Bye
<drexl> I also have ati radeon no probs
<seblabel> cause : i'm a human
<seblabel> :)
<seblabel> remember : all is joking, all is energy
<progme> so i changed my password with sudo passwd user... now my home folder is not getting decrypted automatically.  i read the ecryptfs site and it says to use the GUI instead of cli b/c the gui accounts for both the user password and encryption passphrase
<seblabel> good night
<drexl> seblabel: nighty night
<CarlFK> how come when I plug in a usb drive, ext4, it mounts it rw, but "touch: cannot touch `x': Permission denied"
<progme> however i already did the command.... i removed .ecryptfs from my home dir to temporarily fix the problem
<Sunsp0t> Hey all, what is the best program to interface an iPod (a nano, to be precise) with Ubuntu?
<Eloff> how can I create a file and write one line to it with a single line of commands?
<Nevyn2> give it back and get a proper player, sunsp0t?
<Marezz> how much space you gave to file system?
<drexl> Sunsp0t: I think you may have to run itunes through wine for now.
<Sunsp0t> Nevyn2, nice one! I got it as a gift and plan to use it while running and for nothing more.
<soreau> Sunsp0t: There's gpod IIRC and possibly songbird if it's still around
<Sunsp0t> drexl, doesn't rhythmbox support it? or No?
<Sunsp0t> I just opened Rhythmbox and it detected the Nano. Says I have to initialize it.
<drexl> Sunsp0t: not sure my roomy's been messing around with it and gets' peed that linux hasn't cracked it yet
<Starminn> Eloff: How about "touch /path/to/file | sometexttoaddtofile > /path/to/file" ?
<iostream> Eloff: echo "hello world" > myfile.txt
<Starminn> Eloff: Just a guess
<Sunsp0t> drexl, no luck - rhythmbox says unsupported checksum.
<Eloff> i tried the echo one, but how do you mix that with sudo?
<Sunsp0t> How well does wine run iTunes?
<drexl> Sunsp0t: not well I think, too darn big.
<Starminn> Eloff: Add sudo before it.
<CarlFK> Eloff: that is actually tricky.. and the various ways are kinda ugly.
<Eloff> doesn't work
<Sunsp0t> SHIT
<Sunsp0t> No I have to dualboot just to use this damn mp3 player?
<Starminn> Ah. *hides*
<maco> !language | Sunsp0t
<ubottu> Sunsp0t: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Eloff> CarlFK: ok, hit me with it
<Sunsp0t> ubottu, very sorry. Just blurte dthat out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drexl> sheeeat
<CarlFK> Eloff: im digging.. stand by...
<maco> drexl: don't push it
<Starminn> drexl: >.>
<drexl> ok
<iostream> Eloff: sudo sh -c 'echo "foobar" > file.txt' is one way
<Psydoll> can someone tell me the name of the program for the mac style menu for ubuntu?
<Eloff> *tries it*
<devinus> anybody know the general performance of btrfs on SSDs compared to ext4 ?
<zen_monkey> hi, can some explain what kind of files are in the sources.list.d folder?
<McLeopold> I've got a VirtualBox Ubuntu server install and I just added a second network adapter.  Is there an easy way for me to setup the eth1?  ifconfig only shows eth0.
<zen_monkey> what are those .distUpgrade or .save ones in particular?
<maco> zen_monkey: same kind as sources.list is. its just so you can have separate files per repo and delete the file to get rid of it
<maco> zen_monkey: those ones with suffixes are backups from before you upgraded
<zen_monkey> maco, nice, so deleting them removes the ppa right?}
<CarlFK> Eloff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Downsides%20of%20using%20sudo  "ls | sudo tee -a /root/somefile"
<Starminn> Psydoll: You mean the one that adds "File, Edit, etc.." to the panel?
<maco> zen_monkey: yes, but not the things youve installed from the ppa. for that you need ppa-purge
<zen_monkey> maco, thx
<zen_monkey> it's time to take out some garbage :p
<Psydoll> starminn the one that has the program icons on the bottom in a mac style menu
<Starminn> Psydoll: A dock?
<Psydoll> http://www.youtube.com/user/Tru3m0sl3m#p/u/0/bY3W1pvHLSU
<Psydoll> you can clearly see him with it there
<Aikar> Eloff: when i need to do lot of root commands or stuff like that, i simply do 'sudo bash'
<Psydoll> at the bottom
<Aikar> then everything you type in that is root
<Aikar> then exit when done
<wad> Aikar: Prefer "sudo -i"
<Eloff> Aikar, true, that's a lot less ugly
<Aikar> wad: i prefer not that so that ill keep same env and keep home to user home etc lol
<simcop2387> does anybody know of a good program for tracking things that you've done? (not things that you're going to do) I'm after something for keeping track of car repairs and i'd like to do something other than a spread sheet for it
<Aikar> and keep my special bashrc loaded too
<Starminn> Psydoll: Yes, a dock. There are multiples. Open up the Software Center and search for "dock" I use Avant, many people use Docky, and Cairo is also pretty common.
<iostream> simcop2387: calendar
<arand> Aikar: Then use "sudo -s"
<Eloff> CarlFK: thanks
<Starminn> Psydoll Used to use avant* (I got tired of having a dock eventually)
<emanuele> Hi! Is it possible to activate 3d acceleration on this video card :K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro]
<arand> Aikar: Afaik sudo bash is not recommended.
<Psydoll> starminn what exactly are the benefits of the dock?
<wad> simcop2387, tiddlywiki
<tiox> Low priority: Is there a way to have "Show Desktop" an option in whatever application switcher I am using, but not in a panel?
<Aikar> arand: works perfectly for every time ive used it
<wad> ˙buıɥʇǝɯos ɹo spɹɐʍʞɔɐq uı sı ɹǝʌıɹp pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ ʞuıɥʇ ı
<drexl> lol
<tiox> wad, quit being flamebait.
<e75> hi
<e75> i need help
<wad> Aw, come on, it was funny.
<e75> can anyone help me?
<Starminn> Psydoll: Well, I can only speak for Avant as that's the only one I've used, but basically you can stick it on any side of the screen which is nice, yit shows all open programs (if you want), it provides quick shortcuts to apps, you can switch desktops with it, you can access the GNOME Main Menu (or GnoMenu), the weather, trash bin, etc., etc.
<Psydoll> very nice!
<McLeopold> Any thoughts on the second eth?  looking for help
<Starminn> Psydoll: It works cross-workspace and it'll notify you of if I have an IM in Pidgin, the Pidgin program icon will bounce.
<spasysheep> e75: not unless you tell us what's wrong
<e75> spasysheep, i need to hack the planet
<Nevyn2> e75,. state the nature of your problem, please.
<Psydoll> starminn thats for your help!
<marshalmc> i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop and it seems it doesn't have a driver for realtek rtl-8139/8139c/8139c+ 10ec:8139
<e75> Nevyn2, needing to hack the planet
<Starminn> Psydoll: Again, that's Avant Window Manager. Others probably have similar options but I've researched the others and have not found quite so many features (not counting add-ons which I usually don't do)
<auro1> hi
<e75> i want to be a l33t hacker
<Nevyn2> e75, you might need to get a propper nom de guerre first.
<spasysheep> e75: I suggest you start by watching technology films from the 90s then
<auro1> wheni try to mount a usb drive that worked previously, it tells me daemon inhibited
<Nevyn2> have you considered master of desaster?
<wad> e75, you need to surf the interwebs and look some skillz....
<e75> hmm,
<auro1> what does that mean?
<e75> master of desaster is too gay. it needs to be in l33t speek
<auro1> and how do i fix it
<arand> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<e75> <v>@2t3R 0f d32@2t3r
<Nevyn2> m4573r of d354573r?
<bazhang> e75, that is enough
<auro1> !offtopic | e75
<ubottu> e75: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<e75> lol ook. anyways
<e75> i try to mount the red alert disc which was made for win95
<e75> and yeah, doesnt display any contents
<auro1> !thanks | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wad> e75, to be really leet, and get what you deserver, enter this in a terminal: :(){ :|: & };:
<bazhang> wad, lets move on please
<Nevyn2> that was a bit unneccesary. I wanted to suggest hacking a gibson for that.
<wad> (And nobody type that in. It's a fork bomb.)
<s7r> my iptables rules disappear
<McLeopold> auro1: care to answer a newb question?
<piercedwater> I have a drive with multiple file formats on it. I am trying to only copy a certain format (FLAC) and the directory that contains the FLAC to a new location. How would I do this?
<s7r> after reboot
<s7r> why so
<drexl> wad: I already did it what now?
<drexl> jk
<e75> ok so i am back. i mount a win95 iso (red alert) and it shows no contents in the image. its got mass around 645mb
<wad> drexl, you didn't. If you had, you would currently be rebooting.
<wad> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<spasysheep> I'm having trouble getting my TV tuner card to work; it's a Hauppage wintv nova T 500. I've looked round the linuxtv.org wiki and I can't work out what I need to install to get it to work other than I need some sort of firmware and it uses v4l
<e75> anyone know dealt with win95 games much on ubuntu? specifically red alert ? :) not much info online
<auro1> !ask | McLeopold
<ubottu> McLeopold: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<auro1> :)
<wad> e75: wine
<McLeopold> auro1: no seriously, it's busy in here and I had a legitimate question
<apox_> How do i install windows after i have installed ubuntu ?
<auro1> I am serious as well
<wad> McLeopold, what's the question?
<auro1> Ask away :)
<e75> wad, i know wine. but i cant even get the contents displayed
<tiox> apox: Should've installed Windows first. :P
<McLeopold> I've got a VirtualBox Ubuntu server install and I just added a second network adapter.  Is there an easy way for me to setup the eth1?  ifconfig only shows eth0.
<wad> e75: Virtualbox
<apox_> >.<
<tiox> All kidding aside...
<e75> wad, looking into it
<tiox> Use another, smaller installation of Ubuntu or something that will force GRUB to come up, then reinstall Grub.
<Starminn> !who | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wad> apox_: you have to install Windows first. It refuses to play nice with any other OS.
<tiox> To apox.
<limecat> help me :( ubuntu server doesnt want to boot: "/dev/mapper/blah does not exist...."
<auro1> McLeopold: afraid i havn't really used virtualbox on linux at all. maybe someone else can help you. )
<limecat> already tried reinstalling...it hates my mobo raid
<piercedwater> I have a drive with multiple file formats on it. I am trying to only copy a certain format (FLAC) and the directory that contains the FLAC to a new location. How would I do this?
<raido> McLeopold:
<Starminn> wad apox_ You don't *have* to -- there are guides out there for it, but it's very highly suggested that Windows goes first.
<raido> McLeopold: will it be on the same network as eth0
<McLeopold> auro1: i don't think it is virtualbox specific, but I just need to have the server redetect all interfaces for me
<apox_> But i just got everything working fine with ubuntu :P
<McLeopold> raido: no, I'm hoping for an eth0 NAT and eth1 host-only to work.
<limecat> would love any help that can be given....current /proc/cmdline  is the "BOOT_IMG" line
<Starminn> apox_ What do you need it for? If it's simple tasks running it in a Virtualbox may be enough.
<iostream> I'm having trouble with a 5.1 system on Ubuntu 10.10 and an integrated ALC850: http://hashcookie.net/uploads/a0ebec316c_kasstljud.ogg When I open pavucontrol and change the Profile to something not 5.1 and back it works correctly. However, when the app stops and starts using audio again it breaks and I'll have to switch the profile again.
<twitch> !info network-manager-gnome | McLeopold
<ubottu> McLeopold: network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100809t190028.290dc70-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 480 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<raido> McLeopold: did you do ifconfig eth1 up
<Vitasoy> apox_ run ubuntu on a old machine and ssh into it =]
<tiox> Okay apox...
<tiox> Well, he doesn't HAVE to do that.
<s7r> anyone has ideas why my iptables rules disappear after reboot ? i have used sudo iptables-save
<tiox> He could, in theory, just make another partition and move his entire home folder in there before nuking Ubuntu.
<apox_> tiox so if i install, lets say kubuntu so i get the grub menu i can install windows after ? :/
<tiox> Possibility, but only if you installed Windows beforehand.
<McLeopold> raido: okay, it shows in ifconfig, but only an ipv6 address
<auro1> i killed windows booting by installing linux yesterday. still trying to fix that. :P
<apox_> i have a windows partion but i cant boot it, says it missing something
<tiox> But try this out.
<Starminn> apox_ The problem with installing Windows after Linux is that Linux uses GRUB for the bootloader. Windows uses its own and it tends to hide GRUB so you can't use it and you have to end up reinstalling.
<Vitasoy> auro1 it doesn't show up in grub?
<auro1> (renuked my linux install was a bad idea i guess.)
<tiox> Oh...
<marshalmc> you have to put yoru windows disk in the cdrom
<marshalmc> and then run fixmbr
<raido> McLeopold: Yeah, now you have to config it with ifconfig. i.e. ifconfig eth1 1.1.1.1
<auro1> Vitasoy: Sure it does. It just gives me a __ blinking for 5-10 seconds
<wad> limecat: Never use mobo raid. Always use md. There are many very good reasons for this.
<marshalmc> windows needs its own master boot record
<auro1> Vitasoy: then it goes back to grub
<tiox> apox_: If you really cannot figure out what is missing in Windows and want to format that partition...
<limecat> wad oic
<limecat> so.....reinstall?
<wad> linecat: I'd recommend it highly.
<auro1> Vitasoy: its on the right partition and i can still see my system drive from linux
<tiox> Use Synaptic to back up everything installed, then copy your home folder into an empty Ext4 partition.
<raido> McLeopold: etccc. The config your talking about is not simple and will require some iptables rules etc
<McLeopold> raido: is this going to stick, or should I modify a config file somewhere?
<apox_> I cant reinstall, i dont have any pc to format the drive with
<Vitasoy> auro1: your windows boot management is messed up then=o
<limecat> wad: ok :\ i thought mobo raid was slightly less reliable than dedicated, and moreso than fakeraid
<raido> McLeopold: /etc/network/interfaces
<auro1> Vitasoy: got any clue on how i can fix that? (I thought it was osmething like that) - It messed up after i nuked my linux (after doing chmod 777 on everything. :P))
<raido> McLeopold: you are basically building a router
<Starminn> apox_: You have a LiveCD, don't you?
<wad> limecat, mobo raid is just software RAID implemented in firmware. Linux's "md" is vastly more flexible, powerful, stable, and supported.
<tiox> Kill your operating systems, reinstall WIndows first, then install Ubuntu, reinstall everything with Synaptic and the packages you backed up with it earlier and move everything from your Home into the new home folder.
<tiox> After that, reboot, finished.
<Vitasoy> auro1: you chmod 777 to everything? why=|
<apox_> Starminn, ye of ubuntu, kubuntu, linux mint
<tiox> Should take about nine hours.
<Vitasoy> auro1: your linux partition is probably messed up now, so I would just format that partition
<Starminn> apox_: Then you can do what tiox is saying.
<Vitasoy> auro1: boot up just windows, it will give you a boot error
<auro1> Vitasoy: i did the chmod 777 yesterday
<McLeopold> raido: actually, I don't want forwarding, just to networks.
<Vitasoy> auro1: then put in your windows cd to repair it
<auro1> Vitasoy: then someone suggested nuking linux. after the reinstall i couldn't boot into windows
<Vitasoy> auro1: correct u wouldn't be able to
<drexl> auro1: download ms-sys and fix your mbr
<Vitasoy> auro1: but if you put in ur windows cd in
<auro1> Vitasoy: lost it. got my key right here and i downloaded a cd. now im trying to use unetbootin to get it onto a usb disc
<limecat> wad: would it be worth opening a ticket about "using mobo raid is likely to fail hard"?  i mean, is this a known issue?
<tiox> Ah!
<tiox> Ah ah!
<tiox> Fixing windows after destroying Linux:
<raido> McLeopold: Ok, good luck
<limecat> wad: the installer even seemed to recognize the raid an was helpful about it
<Vitasoy> auro1: just burn a windows cd / or put your windows image on a USB and boot from that and run the repair
<auro1> drexl: that sounds like a thing im going to try right now -
<tiox> Well, yes.
<tiox> But there is a better way.
<auro1> Vitasoy: im trying to lure my usb drive into loading the cd :p i can easily boot from usb (how i installed linux and windows)
<tiox> If he can burn himself a CD for WIndows, and it's Vista, I discovered I could simply fix the MBR and it worked.
<drexl> auro1: they took it down from the repos because microsoft complained yopu'll need to compile it
<auro1> but ill try the ms-sys first
<McLeopold> raido: thx
<limecat> oops need to hook in netork
<limecat> thanks for help wad
<raido> McPeter: np
<Vitasoy> auro1: it should work, good lucl
<auro1> drexl: damn. can you give me a quickguide? <.<
<auro1> Vitasoy: THANKS! I'm gonna need it
<auro1> ubottu: tell auro about make
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10: Anyone here able to help me through xorg.conf setup for a DisplayLink Adapter setup, i've failed twice and want to have someone help me out i must be breaking something due to nubness
<auro1> bah... ubottu dosn't know anything.
<tiox> I am sure this /fixmbr thing I speak of works for versions older than Vista too.
<Starminn> !make > auro1
<ubottu> auro1, please see my private message
<drexl> auro1: I'm just learning this stuff http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<auro1> drexl: im there :) gonna try and folloow the instructions
<apox_> starminn, dont get it, should i just install, lets say kubuntu so i get the grub menu and then i can install/fix windows ?
<Starminn> !grub2 | apox_
<ubottu> apox_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<s7r> !iptables-save
<s7r> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<crimson22> is there a way to make xchat autojoin particular channels each time i start it?
<apox_> Starminn, thanks
<bazhang> crimson22, sure, edit the server list
<drexl> auro1: I've used it to make ms-dos7.1 usb boot disks I don't know how well it works for xp
<e75> anyone ever have a problem with ubuntu reading window 95 discs?
<Starminn> apox_: Mhm.
<auro1> drexl: on windows 7 here :p
<auro1> drexl: so maybe it wont work at all <.<
<bazhang> crimson22, under Ubuntu servers click edit and add #chan1,#cha2,etc
<linux_probe> windows 95 discs o_O
<drexl> auro1: O probably not sorry
<auro1> drexl: no prob.
<crimson22> bazhang, awesome, thanks
<auro1> can i just move the cd files to my usb
<auro1> and change the flag to bootable
<auro1> and it'll boot? :o
<Starminn> auro1: Ease off the enter key, please. :)
<Vitasoy> auro1: nope
<auro1> Starminn: I'm sorry.
<bazhang> crimson22, if you have a cloak then put your username:pass in the server field, or just to auto-id if you have a registered account
<e75> linux_probe, red alert (greatest game ever)
<Starminn> auro1: Lol, not a problem. It just makes things easier to read if you direct things at who you're talking to and and contain everything all on one line. Thanks.
<linux_probe> is it a cd-rom then ?
<e75> yeah, iso format
<auro1> Starminn: Yeah I'm trying to learn that. Got really bad habits and you're not the first to tell me, sadly. And i agree, its much easier.
<linux_probe> hmm
<e75> ubuntu isnt recognizing any of the contents though :S
<Starminn> auro1: I'll ubottu you a simple and easy way to auto-complete nicks to direct things at others.
<crimson22> bazhang, k will give it a go. thanks again
<Starminn> !tab > auro1
<ubottu> auro1, please see my private message
<SantiagoOz> hi ppl
<e75> maybe i just downloaded from a bad source though. so im downloading the images again
<auro1> Starminn: yeah ubottu is really cool. who is the author? Who owns it?
<e75> SantiagoOz, hi
<linux_probe> that could be
<Starminn> !ubottu | auro1
<ubottu> auro1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<leanfaust> hello
<Starminn> !botabuse | auro1 (you're not abusing it but still, this is how to test out bot calls)
<ubottu> auro1 (you're not abusing it but still, this is how to test out bot calls): Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<auro1> Starminn:  cool :D
<auro1> Ouh yeah, got UNetBootin working - its loading my CD now. yay.
<Vitasoy> auro1: how do you plan to fix windows with UNetbootin =o
<auro1> Vitasoy: by making a windows cd
<auro1> :D
<Vitasoy> auro1: oh I did not know it could make windows CDs, i never did it that way=p
<willwork4foo> hi all - anyone know much about link bonding using ifenslave on Ubuntu? I've got a bit of a headscratcher here. I've got three wlan interfaces that I want to bond together for loadbalancing and fault tolerance (on a WPA2 network) - and I can't get it to behave
<auro1> Vitasoy: :D
<BitEncrypt> is there a PDF program to separate each page of the PDF and save that page as a PDF
#ubuntu 2011-02-26
<willwork4foo> running Maverick server
<auro1> Vitasoy: im not sure it can - trying it
<Starminn> Vitasoy auro1: You can burn CDs and you can (if needed) download files, so yes, I don't see why it couldn't.
<auro1> Starminn: i dont have any cds :D
<Vitasoy> Starminn: I didn't know you could make windows images off UNetBootin
<e75> yeah i installed windows before from flash drive
<Starminn> auro1: Torrent an .iso for your Windows version and use your valid MS key to activate (if you don't have a valid key I don't want to hear it)
<javahorn> Hi
<Starminn> auro1 Vitasoy: Then after getting the .iso just throw it on a disc and voila, right?
<javahorn> My samsung laptop crashed with windows XP .
<Vitasoy> Starminn: correct=p but auro1 doesn't have blank cds
<Phase> Might be a bit OT, but anyone familiar with cron.. is */20 * * * * correct for every 20 minutes?
<limecat> so a quick followup...if i want to install ubuntu server as a mdraid, do i use guided lvm?
<javahorn> Please tell me how to go about ubuntu installation and will it give rich graphical interaction as in windows?
<Vitasoy> Starminn: So I don't think he can use unetbootin to make an USB bootable for a Windows7 image - I think it won't work
<Phase> javahorn: Yes to the second question
<Starminn> Vitasoy auro1: Well that isn't cool. Alright, auro1, ask in the ##windows channel how to make Windows on a flash drive (*if* you can then ask in here for mroe details if needed) (assuming you have another flash drive)
<Starminn> Vitasoy Neither do I.
<auro1> i have 2 flash drives :>
<Starminn> javahown: Ubuntu will look sexier than Windows XP, trust me, Idual-boot it. :) As for installation, what do you need?
<drexl> javahorn: lubuntu rocks all the bugs are worked out of lxde it's sweet but simple.
<Phase> I prefer Ubuntu (well Mint), but Gnome > * :D
<Starminn> auro1: Super. I don't think Windows is able to boot from a flash drive but ask in ##windows to be sure)
<auro1> Starminn: already did it once before
<auro1> Starminn: but i dont remember using ubootin
<Starminn> Phase drexl: Let's not confuse the young one. :)
<nertilov> anyone here know how to install build-essential without internet?
<e75> Starminn, i think i actually came across a article on windows live
<Phase> Starminn: Point made :P
<drexl> auro1: did you write a script to set all the registry back to defaults?
<e75> someone made a windows live flash drive before
<Starminn> e75: Talk to auro1 about it lol. He's the one who needs it.
<SuperPaco69> does any one knows a good channel for web development apps???
<auro1> drexl: nope?
<e75> Starminn, oh..
<javahorn> Phase: drexl , how to install ubuntu?
<tiox> nertilov: While you're online, grab the build-essential package while you can? :/
<drexl> auro1: I've attempted this no success when booting another computer
<e75> auro1, yeah, i think i came across an article on windows live from a usb before. ill search a bit
<Starminn> javahorn: I'll help if they're busy.
<auro1> drexl: crap.
<auro1> e75: THANKS!
<tiox> Packages are packages, it doesn't matter where they came from.
<DONT_SP[1]> hi
<AdamMiner> I had an improper shutdown that brought me to a CLI, where I had to run a manual fsck to get the machine working...everything seemed fine, but I can not open sound prefrences, can someone help me fix that?
<bazhang> DONT_SP[1], hi
<tiox> If only more people knew about the magic keys.
<DONT_SP[1]> dont install see pirtes 1 or your win7 is doomed !
<Vitasoy> AdamMiner: back up your homedir and reimage =p jk
<javahorn> Thanks Starminn
<bazhang> DONT_SP[1], wrong channel
<DONT_SP[1]> dont install see pirates 1 or your win7 is doomed !
<AdamMiner> Is that the only solution?
<bazhang> DONT_SP[1], stop that
<auro1> .....
<linux_probe> he's a roaming moronic troll
<willwork4foo> this is utterly mental... my wifi interface works on a separate address to my eth0, however if I unplug eth0 then the wifi stops. Plug it back in, it works again.
<Starminn> javahorn: Alright, so where in the installation are you at?
<javahorn> first i am trying to salvage important data from my crashed laptop
<willwork4foo> WTF???
<auro1> yeah.
<auro1> [01:08] [Whois] DONT_SP[1] is ~chatzilla@bl15-252-251.dsl.telepac.pt (New Now Know How)
<DONT_SP[1]> :)
<Vitasoy> willwork4foo: when you unplug your eth0 does it say that it is disabled
<auro1> "installing syslinux"
<auro1> i wonder how windows installer likes syslinux
<DONT_SP[1]> make a disk image before patching you have been warned
<tiox> For those interested in setting up magic keys the next time your machine freezes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tiox> Remember: REISUB
<drexl> syslinux is fun!
<cryptodira> signature verification: no public key for OPERA..... that is the error when doing an update.... where would/should the key be found?
<willwork4foo> Vitasoy, when I unplug eth0 then I get nothing at all (I am running a headless 10.10 server)
<javahorn> Starminn: which way to start?
<Starminn> AdamMiner: Does this help any? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1033789.html
<e75> auro1, http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8
<willwork4foo> Vitasoy, I know the box has wifi onboard, but for some reason it's linked itself to the eth0
<Starminn> javahorn: Are you on a netbook?
<drexl> auro1: don't forget to unmount before using syslinux on a drive
<Vitasoy> willwork4foo: I see, that seems to be the problem right there=o
<javahorn> Starminn: no, samsung
<Vitasoy> willwork4foo: has the board always done this? or is this a new issue
<willwork4foo> Vitasoy, this is a new issue - new with Ubuntu 10.10 - just installed this evening.
<auro1> drexl: i made unetbootin do it
<auro1> e75: thanks
<Starminn> javahorn: Make doesn't matter. ;) But I got what I needed anyway. Go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and choose 32-bit or 64-bit, what operating system you're making it with, and what you'll be burning it to (I think CD is the easiest)
<Vitasoy> willwork4foo: and all the updates have been installed? are you using a 64bit system now and was using a 32bit system before
<Starminn> javahorn: IF you're unsure on 32-bit or 64-bit, just go with 32.
<willwork4foo> Vitasoy, this is a 32 bit system on a 32 bit Atom processor
<javahorn> Starminn: can it take it to USB ? and install?
<SuperPaco69> does any one knows a good channel for web development apps???
<drexl> auro1: looks cool I'm going to try it out.
<Starminn> javahorn: Then hit the big, orange "Start Download" and hit "Show me how." (Yes you can, just select the proper choices and hit "Show me how" it's really self-explanatory how to use that page.
<e75> auro1, np
<Vitasoy> willwork4foo: I think it seems like it is a bug with your card with  10.10 - someone else may know more. If not I would file a bug
<cryptodira> signature verification: no public key for OPERA..... that is the error when doing an update.... where would/should the key be found?  10.04 amd/64
<tim167> hello, I have a set of files and I want to rename them so that they are sorted by their creation time reflected in the filenames (something like <date><time>.jpg) how can I do that ? thanks
<javahorn> Starminn: thanks.
<Starminn> SuperPaco69: Could you specify more please?
<willwork4foo> OK, this is insane. I just tested by configuring a USB wlan device that I know works fine, and ran a ping on that at the same time as running a ping on the eth0. When I unplug eth0, they BOTH freeze.
<nsd> quick question: Does a user have to be logged in for their crontab to be processed? e.g., if I create a crontab entry in another user's crontab, will it run even if they're not logged in at the specified time(s)?
<willwork4foo> when I plug eth0 back in, they both resume.
<willwork4foo> WTF?
<Starminn> javahorn: If you have any more questions, just ask.
<SuperPaco69> Starminn, I am developing a web page application with php and mysql where can I find a channerl for support on that?
<javahorn> Starminn: what are chances of recovering data from windows directory through boot up of ubuntu?
<willwork4foo> Now trying a boot with no eth0 plugged in, but usb wlan connected
<Starminn> SuperPaco69: #php and #mysql
<nertil> anyone know how to install build-essential without internet
<Starminn> SuperPaco69: For future reference, try a /join #<language> to check first. ;)
<Starminn> javahorn: You mean recovering data on Windows while you're using Ubuntu?
<willwork4foo> this is utterly mental. if eth0 is unplugged, NO networking functions at all. No wireless.
<willwork4foo> anyone know why this might happen?
<wolfric> what is anacron responsible for on a default install? Does it take on the same roles as cron? Do i need it to be running? I don't like it filling up my auth.log file with the cron job testing if it's there and trying to start it up every half hour or so
<wolfric> or rather does it try execute the same jobs that are seen in cron config files
<Starminn> !info anacron | wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric: anacron (source: anacron): cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-14ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 220 kB
<javahorn> Starminn: No, recovering data on windows on the laptop which had only windows , it is rebooting again and again so trying to enter through back door through ubuntu boot up and recovering data.
<nertil> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nertil> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<wolfric> Starminn: what would normally use anacron as apposed to cron? Or does it try to run the same jobs?
<Starminn> !botabuse | nertil
<ubottu> nertil: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Starminn> wolfric: Have you read the man pages on them?
<Starminn> javahorn: Yep, totally possible and you don't even have to install Linux for that. All can be done with LiveCD.
<Starminn> javahorn: People use Ubuntu LiveCD to fix Windows problems quite often.
<javahorn> Starminn: i am doing UNetbootin
<javahorn> Starminn: can windows be cured or best data can be salvaged?
<Starminn> !livecd | javahorn (it doesn't necessarily have to be a "CD")
<ubottu> javahorn (it doesn't necessarily have to be a "CD"): The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<AdamMiner> I reinstalled sound setting, but it still pops up a box that says "Conecting to sound system" :(
<Starminn> javahorn: Ubuntu, everything that exists will be shown to you. If it's there, you'll see it.
<Starminn> In Ubuntu*
<ginnn> hi
<Starminn> AdamMiner: Have you tried a reboot? (Just throwing it out there)
<ginnn> should I get Ubuntu 10.04.2 instead of 10.10 if stability is my concern?
<drexl> ginnn: howdy do
<System_Default_0> ginnn: Yes.
<eko> tes
<System_Default_0> ginnn: But I'll recommend you Ubuntu 9.10. Is the best.
<ginnn> System_Default_0, why?
<javahorn> Starminn:  ubottu  let me first salvage data, thanks
<ginnn> System_Default_0, what is wrong with 10.04?
<bazhang> ginnn, 10.10 is fine
<drexl> ginnn: i'v got 10.10 and vlc so I can watch my movies I'm happy with it
<bazhang> System_Default_0, 9.10 is end of life dont recommend it here
<ginnn> bazhang, 10.10 is far from fine
<ginnn> bazhang, I don't consider 10.10 as a stable release.
<System_Default_0> ginnn: Nothing but 9.10 is better than 10.04 because 9.10 has all configurations for screen management, drivers and other stuff. And is the most stable version of Ubuntu.
<AdamMiner> Starminn, yes I have :/
<ginnn> some times I could only right click on 10.10. left mouse button and keyboard got stuck needed to reboot and lost my work
<bazhang> ginnn, then troubleshoot the issues
<System_Default_0> bazhang: 10.10 is acrap.
<AdamMiner> Sound plays fine, I just can not adjust volume or change outputs
<willwork4foo> OK, I am struggling with wpa_supplicant
<willwork4foo> anyone here know that well?
<ginnn> bazhang, i did google the porblem. it is an unsolved 5 years old mysterious bug
<bazhang> System_Default_0, no its not. dont recommend end of life releases here
<ginnn> bazhang, no one could find a way to reproduce the bug.. it is very random
<System_Default_0> bazhang: And you know it perfectly. Canonical is developing 11.04 and they had not fixed 10.10 yet.
<ginnn> but 10.10 is really crap. worst release I ever used!
<System_Default_0> bazhang: I prefer to recommend good stuff.
<ginnn> I even considered fedora when I was hit with that bug
<LjL> System_Default_0: stuff that doesn't even security updates anymore doesn't classify.
<System_Default_0> ginnn: You're right, I'm with you.
<drexl> ginnn: that bug is minor just remove the silent splash screen
<AdamMiner> well, I must go :/ thanks
<ginnn> drexl, what are you talking about.
<coz_> you know guys,,, if you look at it like   LTS  which is Lucid 10.04 is the one to use for stability... the versions inbetween LTS  are  more like experimental releases working up to next LTS,,,
<ginnn> drexl, what silent splash screen?
<Starminn> AdamMiner: One last command I just found
<ginnn> I lost my keyboard and mouse when I was using firefox
<drexl> in the grub.cfg file the silent splash remove it
<dirtycookie> hi people, i wanted to use  an old tape drive which is working. and went to ubuntusuers of how to load a tape or at least to run such a thing.
<System_Default_0> Ljl: Do you think 10.10 is safe? You can't execute an application without any issue, or connect to internet smoothly.
<dirtycookie>  dmesg |grep scsi gave me: http://pastebin.com/QJtHdpTX
<Starminn> AdamMiner: Doubt it'll work but type in "gnome-colume-control-applet" and see if what it adds helps
<ginnn> drexl, what does that have to do with gnome?
<Starminn> gnome-volume-control-applet*
<LjL> System_Default_0: nothing is "safe" if it doesn't receive regular security updates, because new exploits are being found as we speak.
<ginnn> drexl, are you sure you know what bug I am talking about?
<drexl> ginnn: the price of meat has gone up.
<LjL> System_Default_0: if it does receive updates, then what can be done is being done, and that's what matters
<drexl> ginnn: i HAVE NO IDEA i'M DRUNL
<drexl> DRUNLK
<System_Default_0> Ljl: But some things are safer than others.
<coz_> dirtycookie,  are you having issues with your scsi drives?
<xguru> is it possible to netinstall to a hard drive, but accidently installing grub to the flash drive and not the hard drive.  and then need to use a memory stick to boot to the installed OS on the hard drive?
<dirtycookie> coz_: kinda
<LjL> System_Default_0: right, so 10.10 is safer than 9.10 by virtue of receiving security updates
<dirtycookie> coz_: i need assistance
<LjL> System_Default_0: (technically 9.10 still receives them, until april, but)
<coz_> dirtycookie,  I have scsi here myself... I do know that with the last 4 or 5 releases  scsi has had some issues on ubuntu
<ginnn> sometimes I think Ubuntu can't be considered as a stable linux distro any more
<AdamMiner> Failed to stat runtime directory /home/user/.pulse/61e63733de916f1dc9ad8a9200000013-runtime: Invalid argument [newline] ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:27060): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<ginnn> it has become buggy
<coz_> dirtycookie,   what is going on ,, on that then?
<zachlr> Having a problem "Could not calculate the upgrade" installing 10.10, and there are no broken packages.  Image: http://goo.gl/GHJTq  Help!
<paq7512> what is a good program to edit, modify or create pdfs?
<dirtycookie> coz_: oh wonderful
<System_Default_0> Ljl: I won't say that. If I'll you.
<LjL> ginnn: maybe, but i've heard people saying that of every release, since 2006. so maybe it's true but the fact that people here say it doesn't do enough to convince me of it ;)
<coz_> dirtycookie,  not major issues but they are not picked up correctly on ubuntu anylonger in terms of booting... a rootdelay=40 is sometimes needed  in order to stop the drop to  busybox  initramfs
<ginnn> LjL I have used almost all releases of Ubuntu. that is how I feel, sadly
<ginnn> Ubuntu needs more testing
<coz_> dirtycookie,  so what is going on there
<Starminn> Ouch, AdamMiner well at least you have some more information when you come back tomorrow. Just stick it in a .txt file the command you ran and the return. Sound good? Maybe somebody can assist tomorrow.
<AdamMiner> alright, thanks
<drexl> ginnn: ubuntu is cake in my mouth
<Starminn> ginnn LjL: IS this off-topic? ;)
<Starminn> Is*
<dirtycookie> coz_: well dmesg tells me that the drive (an exabyte tape) is mapped to sr0
<nertil> what for is python2.6
<Roasted> WinFF doesn't have MP4 in the list to convert, but a guide I found on Google says WinFF should be a viable option to convert videos to MP4. How can I get it to support MP4?
<Dreki> I have a laptop with a built in mic, but ehrn i go to system>pref>sound it does not register any sound, what should i do?
<Dreki> it also doesnt work with any program
<bazhang> Roasted, why not use handbrake
<coz_> dirtycookie,  and this is causing issues  in what way?
<dirtycookie> coz_:but when symlinking it and then trying to access it, i get a message like this : chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink `/dev/tape'
<ntr0py> Why wont something like         echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.0\n" | nc google.com 80        give no response?
<Roasted> bazhang, I suppose I could. is it a bear to use?
<nsd> I asked this before but didn't get a response: does a user have to be logged in for their crontab to be processed? e.g., if I create a crontab entry in another user's crontab, will it run even if they're not logged in at the specified time(s)?
<coz_> dirtycookie,  o0  that is odd
<bazhang> Roasted, very very easy
<dirtycookie> coz_: well i cannot gain controll to the device
<ntr0py> Is that a bug? on other linux systems this will give an response:  echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.0\n" | nc google.com 80
<Roasted> bazhang, looks like it. I think I already got a video started.
<coz_> dirtycookie,  let me check something,, hold on
<folklore> how I get uptime to display the time the way I understand it
<coz_> dirtycookie,  did this work in 10.04 ?
<[thor]> folklore: 4m 2w 4d 30min  <-- 4 months 2 weeks 4 days 10 hours 30 minutes
<Starminn> folklore: "man uptime" and read the first paragraph. IT explains it to you.
<makaveli0129> i need help setting up a campture card just installed can't get it to work with zoneminder need help trying to get it to work with xawtv
<coz_> oy
<makaveli0129> i don't know how to run command to view a video on xawtv
<doofy> how can I mount a logical volume at boot? I can't seem to figure out what to put in fstab
<Dreki> i have had a problem for almost a year now with USB sticks, i have to have one plugged in during boot in order to get any USB stick to work while runing. as long as atleast one is plugged in during boot i can plug as many as i want in while the computer is runing and they will all work
<makaveli0129> doofy, something like this
<makaveli0129> /dev/sdc1                                  /media/AllFiles  ntfs     defaults                  0  0
<makaveli0129> doofy, it depends on what the name of the device is
<doofy> makaveli0129, is /dev/dm-3 an okay device name?
<Dreki> i have looked up my problem up on the forums a few times over the last year but i never seen a solution
<javahorn> Starminn: i am at palimpsest, how to recover data from windows directory?
<[thor]> doofy: the device is whatever shows up in /dev/
<doofy> [thor], thats just what shows up in fdisk -l
<makaveli0129> doofy, no it should say if you click on system> preferences>disk utility
<doofy> yea its showing up as dm-3
<doofy> ill try it out
<makaveli0129> doofy, then yest use that
<makaveli0129> and then the file to which you want to mount it to next
<makaveli0129> usually /media/whatever you want
<birdman> i know this isn't the CUPS channel, but anyone have any CUPS driver experience in here?
<makaveli0129> doofy, and then just make sure you put that defaults 0, 0 thing in as well
<ginnn> I have a laptop. is it possible to use a shortcut on my keyboard to reativate my laptop sreen?
<birdman> as in writing ppd files.. not just installing them
<badbyte> _coz: u there?
<doofy> great, thanks makaveli0129 and [thor]
<Starminn> javahorn: So you're done with the directions on the UBuntu site?
<coz_> are we having a mini net split here?
<javahorn> Starminn: i got on my USB, using UNetbootin
<javahorn> Starminn: how to get into windows?
<Starminn> javahorn: Alright, so nwo you just boot from the USB and browse whatever files you wanted to grab.
<Starminn> coz_ I believe so.
<coz_> starcoder,  ok thanks
<Starminn> coz_: Ever since they tried "improving" the network over at #freenode it's been running like...umm.... terms inappropriate for this channel.
<javahorn> Starminn: browse as what ? any commandline i have to open to access windows directory?
<varun_> 06
<coz_> Starminn,   ok  well that doesnt help support "(
<vampiredmage> any one able too help me get a script file too work properly for running a minecraft server
<Starminn> javahorn: No, all you do (I am assuming everything will run smoothly) is you boot from it, choose "Try Ubuntu", then go to Places->Computer => then choose where your Windows is and browse away
<Starminn> javahorn: I assume the computer with problems is nto your present one?
<Starminn> coz_:I agree. IT's ticking me off. SO many joins and parts lately sometimes ti becomes unredable.
<bastidraZor> Starminn: ignore them?
<javahorn> Starminn: No, this is office one
<javahorn> Starminn: i donot see any Try Ubuntu
<Starminn> javahorn: Okay, I was just making sure. :)
<Starminn> javahorn: You have booted from the USB? What do you see?
<javahorn> Starminn: i see examples and install ubuntu 10.10
<javahorn> ALT +F2
<javahorn> Starminn: and then entered command
<Starminn> javahorn: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download Go to Step 3 and hit "Show me how"
<willwork4foo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.
<willwork4foo> This is starting to drive me mad.
<willwork4foo> so - why is it that now Ubuntu uses network-manager gui for everything, that the old-style config files /etc/network/interfaces just don't do what they're told????
<fanthomas> WUBI question... can I use wubi.exe from an older version of ubuntu and .iso from a newer one?
<bazhang> fanthomas, why would you want to
<Guest55140> im pretty sure wubi is just for Windows.
<Dreki> i have had a problem for almost a year now with USB sticks, i have to have one plugged in during boot in order to get any USB stick to work while runing. as long as atleast one is plugged in during boot i can plug as many as i want in while the computer is runing and they will all work
<javahorn> Starminn: you mean after installing only, i can see windows directory?
<fanthomas> bazhang: wubi.exe 10.10 does not start on my old XP notebook, but 8.10 does
<fanthomas> no idea what
<Dreki> does anyone know how to fix that?
<Starminn> javahorn: Hold on, buddy, I'm not saying that. You're not telling me where you are, you said you never saw and option to "Try Ubuntu" so you never saw the screens on the Ubuntu page where I pointed you to?
<bazhang> fanthomas, and use that to install 10.10?
<Starminn> javahorn: I'm trying to get an idea of where you are so I can help adequately.
<lolcatz> ic
<fanthomas> bazhang: was just idea.. if it just adds some bootloader and copy the files on HDD
<bazhang> fanthomas, not sure about that, dont really know very much about wubi , to be honest. perhaps check that the iso you did get was a-ok by checking the md5sum
<wjlroe> Is anybody using an Apple wireless keyboard with ubuntu? Mine won't pair, fails just after prompting for the PIN, doesn't wait for it
<fanthomas> bazhang: the notebook doesn't have a CD-ROM nor net connection... so I just have to copy files from SD card
<Guest55140> hey im new to ubuntu, what are some good things I should know?
<javahorn> Starminn: yes, you are helping me a LOT, in fact, now i can see the folders(respectively of Windows, as it was in Windows), now further level of detail, step 1 : I need to install Ubuntu 10.10 as in step 3 icon? and how to setup for network as on this laptop i get wireless, how to start for wireless on samsung one which is having ubuntu?
<bazhang> !manual | Guest55140 start here
<ubottu> Guest55140 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fanthomas> bazhang: I tried two versions, one from CD and one from the net.. doesn't work
<Jordan_U> fanthomas: No, and you can make a bootable live SD card to install Ubuntu from following the USB instructions on the Ubuntu download page.
<bazhang> fanthomas, ah okay, well if you are set on wubi I'm not sure, if you did decide on a true dual boot then booting from usb stick (using unetbootin or the like) would be an option
<Starminn> javahorn: Alright, so you're already at the desktop, yes? I gotcha now. ;) Okay, so you can ignore the Install icon if you're not going to install.  So now then, you asked to access Windows files/folders from Ubuntu and now you are there, correct? Looking at your Windows stuff?
<javahorn> Starminn: yes we both are on same page. right
<fanthomas> Jordan_U: I can, but that notebook has 256MB ram and BIOS which doesn't support booting from SD nor USB drive :-(
<Starminn> javahorn: Okay, so we have achieved what we originally set out to do. That is good. What do you wish to do now?
<System_Default_0> Ubottu: May you do me a favor?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<System_Default_0> Hehe. Just kidding. :-D
<TemplarJRC_> 56
<javahorn> Starminn: so far so good but now i am on USB stick, if i want to switch to Ubuntu as my native OS, i need to click Install Ubuntu 10.10 on Desktop, right?
<willwork4foo> OK - I am seeing some really weird and very annoying unexpected behaviour on this Maverick server (32 bit) - can anyone tell me, is Network-manager built in as part of Ubuntu server?
<willwork4foo> that might explain things - I can't see it installed though
<Starminn> javahorn: Yes, that is correct. If you wish to install Ubuntu then you click on the Install icon and follow the setup. What I suggest  (unless you *want* to wipe everything clean) is to choose "Install alongside another operating system" when it asks you a little bit of a ways down.
<willwork4foo> is anyone in here awake
<AndrewMC> !wait
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mark_> why cant i get ubuntu server installed with raid
<Mark_> this is the 4th installation in a row thats failed
<AndrewMC> willwork4foo, Mark_: try #ubuntu-server
<Mark_> thx
<BajK> hmm four screens definitly rock on kubuntu :)
<willwork4foo> AndrewMC, thanks!
<javahorn> Starminn: Thanks, now how to go about repairing windows as i donot have repair CD with me for windows.
<Starminn> BajK: And nearly every other Linux distro out there.
<BajK> Starminn: ... yep, but windows would just be a pain in the .. with more screens than.. say one?
<Starminn> javahorn: Repairing Windows is beyond the scope of this channel. For that, I must direct you to ##windows as they would know best.
<javahorn> Starminn: Many Thanks.
<Starminn> javahorn: Yep, sure thing. Try not to confuse them too much with the fact that you're running a Linux LiveCD to look at the files. ;)
<javahorn> Starminn: he he
<javahorn> right
<openbees> is it possible to install lnstall current stable linux kernal ......i am using ubuntu 10.04 and current kernal version is ------.28
<Starminn> BajK: I dual-boot only because it was here before Linux and I'd hate to have to reinstall it if I need it, but when I boot into it, I made sure Idownloaded multiple workspaces for it, but they all pale in comparison to Linux
<System_Default_0> People...
<Starminn> javahorn: Any questions with Ubuntu, just come back and ask.
<System_Default_0> I gotta go.
<BajK> Starminn: can windows at least now have a taskbar on *each* screen or still only on the primary?
<zachlr> Trying to install 10.10 but getting "Could not calculate the upgrade" and there are no broken packages.  Image: http://goo.gl/0PZYY http://goo.gl/GHJTq main.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572422/
<System_Default_0> Madness is waiting for me at the wild realms of mind.
<System_Default_0> Take care and have a nice day/night. Good bye...
<Starminn> BajK: I've tried to apps for multiple workspaces. Both of which had taskbar on all. But you can't move apps between spaces that I could see.
<javahorn> Starminn: Thanks a lot. trying for network connection. :)
<immy> i have a root, home and swap encrypted - only unencrypted partition is mounted at /boot... if i suspend my laptop is it possible to somehow bypass login by exiting x or some other method and gain access to root? i'm not prompted to provide password for encrypted folders after resuming from suspend
<folklore> ubuntu just gave me some random boot error about loading a module, i'm glad a reboot seemed to of fixed the issue and it didn't die on me like previous version
<Starminn> javahorn: Ouch. Can't help you there.  Lots of people with network issues in Ubuntu though (I've never had any though) so just Google around and see what you can find. Something like "Network connection Ubuntu 10.10" or something should suffice.
<puffandstuff> hi
<javahorn> Starminn: ok, thanks . :)
<makaveli0129> getting no pic in zoneminder but do get one with xawtv any ideas?
<tiako> Anyone know how to reinstall the Alsa mixer sound icon that is at the top by date and time?
<puffandstuff> i have a problem removing vim. I've added some PPA to be able to have emacs 23 and when i removed it (decided to stay with my vim) it installed emacs 22 now emacs22 cant be removed (prompted to installed emacs23) .. help please
<soreau> tiako: add notification area to the panel
<tiako> soreau its not there. I am reverting from OSS..
<tiako> OSS looks like it has been removed
<soreau> ! panelreset | tiako
<ubottu> tiako: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<craz^> anyone have any idea why my system won't recognize my NIC (D-Link DGE-528T) ?
<makaveli0129> craz^, is it in lspci?
<tiako> ubottu didn't seem to work.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> craz^: Does lspci show it?
<craz^> no it doesnt
<soreau> craz^: Then you need to enable it in the system bios
<soreau> craz^: Or install it correctly
<wjlroe> oh yay, Apple wireless keyboard working with bluez update from "add-apt-repository ppa:brian-rogers/ppa"
<tiako> Maybe I am in the wrong area
<tiako> Add Panel right?
<s7r> anyone here can tell me why iptables rules do not remain after reboot ?
<s7r> what can i do to fix this
<blackshirt> craz^: i think this nic has supported by linux
<geekbri> is there a way to see what would be removed when i do apt-get remove without unstalling it? or will it always ask me
<craz^> thats what i thought too
<makaveli0129> getting no pic in zoneminder but do get one with xawtv any ideas?
<ztfstar> hi
<craz^> soreau, what do you mean with enable it in bios? I don't think I've ever seen an option to enable/disable network interfaces in bios
<soreau> craz^: Is this hardware on the PCI bus?
<craz^> yes
<zinadork> Anyone know how to force dismount a truecrypt volume
<Puddlez> Mkay
<Puddlez> I need help
<megana> k
<Puddlez> I just installed ubuntu on my computer
<megana> uh oh
<blackshirt> yeah
<Puddlez> But
<Puddlez> I cant connect
<Puddlez> to a network
<Puddlez> or use wifi
<FloodBot2> Puddlez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DONT_SP[1]> its weekend get of the internet !
<megana> is the internet closing?
<sirdeiu> not here :)
<megana> sooooooo you can't connect using wifi then?
<Puddlez> No
<blackshirt> Puddlez: are you mean your network can't be detected ?
<Puddlez> No it means that like
<IanWizard> Is there a way with apt/aptitude to force the installing of deps?  I keep getting a broken package, because it depends, but won't install, but if I trace it back, then I can install the dep, and it works.  Problem is, there are alot of deps, so I can't very easily install all of them by hand. Or is there a way to calculate/get a list of everything that needs to be installed, and then I could run that through apt.
<megana> you are sooooooooo vague
<_Neytiri_> is there a sparc verson for ubuntu 10.10
<Puddlez> I have to set it up
<Puddlez> But
<Puddlez> I dont see it
<Starminn> !enter | Puddlez
<ubottu> Puddlez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Puddlez> Okay I am on my windows vista right now but ubuntu wont detect my network
<DONT_SP[1]> Starminn: nice toutch
<birdman> anyone familiar with the Raster cups API?
<Starminn> DONT_SP[1]: I didn't want to but FloodBot2 didn't seem to get the point across, unfortunately. :/
<Puddlez> Do i have to like.. Set up my own network?
<birdman> linux should automatically see your network when its plugged in puddlez
<birdman> look at ifconfig
<zinadork> Anyone know how to dismount a truecrypt partition if the gui doesn't work?
<birdman> throw your ifconfig for linux into a pastebin somewhere
<Puddlez> Ifconfig? Where is that.
<IanWizard> zinadork: you can download the cli for it.
<birdman> type alt+f2 puddlez, and type xterm
<IanWizard> zinadork: or it uses DM, you could *probably* just dismount from wherever it is mounted to.  (/media/truecrypt1 usually)
<birdman> then type ifconfig & copy what you see into a pastebin
<Starminn> birdman: He left just now.
<_Neytiri_> Where can i find a spac verson of hte latest ubuntu release
<megana> a spac version?
<IanWizard> _Neytiri_: spac?
<bazhang> _Neytiri_, spac?
<_Neytiri_> sparc*
<megana> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<craz^> so is there anything I can do when the NIC doesn't even show up in lspci or does that mean the NIC/PCI bus is broken?
<megana> probably
<Starminn> _Neytiri_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/sparc/pr01.html
<Cataclysm> hi!! is there anyway to remove the automessage when i login after starting the chat program in ubuntu
<Cataclysm> its quite annoying
<Starminn> Cataclysm: The top-right bubble or the IRC message?
<Norkakn> hey, on the live cd, how do I get the real nc?
<Norkakn> nc.traditional isn't there
<piercedwater> I have a drive with multiple file formats on it. I am trying to only copy a certain format (FLAC) and the directory that contains the FLAC to a new location. How would I do this?
<Cataclysm> Starminn the top right bubble, or both :)
<lighta> piercedwater, did you try  mv *.(flacextention) /new/repertori/path
<zinadork> The truecrypt gui says "device-mapper: remove ioctl failed:  Device or resource busy" when I tell it to dismount
<crohakon> Anyone familiar with ASMB4?
<birdman> anyone know of any good CUPS channels?  the one on freenode seems very dead
<piercedwater> lighta: mv: cannot stat `*.flac': No such file or directory
<Gnea> birdman: you'll just need to be patient with them, that's how it works
<lighta> extension file are flac ?
<piercedwater> yeah
<birdman> k
<lighta> ./*.flac not found are you sure ? sound weird
<epistax> Hey there. I'm been trying to get by this for a couple hours--I am trying to install 10.10 on an SATA HD but I can't see the sda during installation. dmesg is reporting SATA link down. My BIOS doesn't have much for SATA configuration options (pretty much raid yes or no) and I've had Ubuntu installed on an SATA drive off of this mobo before so I'm not sure of the issue.
<epistax> I have two different SATA drives (different brands--probably, one is white label) and both produce the same results
<piercedwater> lighta: im sure
<Starminn> Cataclysm: The top-right bubble is controlled by something called (I think) indicator-messages which you can remove if you want but that would kill *all* messages. ;) As far as going for specific ones I don't know. If you're asking abotu the IRC window, that is something to be discussed wherever that program's discussions take pleace.
<Starminn> place*
<epistax> The mobo is an nforce4m-a
<Cataclysm> Starminn that solution is terrible :(
<mehmetali> How long does it take to delete 30k dir? ( empty ) 10min?
<Starminn> Cataclysm: There was an app that you could force indicator messages to appear, but I don't know about disappear. I'll look into it now.
<Cataclysm> oh no need on my behalf!
<Starminn> mehmetali: Nobody can answer that very well because it depends on how much data is in those directories. ;) Even then, juust try and see I guess.
<Starminn> Cataclysm: That's what we do here! If we don't know we Google it sense we usually know the good places to look. ;)
<dvlpr> hi everybody
<zdubdub> hello, sometimes I get loopback through my microphone and I'm unable to mute it
<zdubdub> but it doesn't happen all of the time, and often a reboot fixes the problem
<zdubdub> any idea?
<clarkfischer> I'm getting a dhcp timeout every time I try to connect to my wireless network...It works fine everywhere else...
<Starminn> Cataclysm: This shows how to blacklist an individual program.. http://lifehacker.com/#!5703681/remove-unwanted-entries-from-ubuntus-messaging-menu
<Starminn> Cataclysm: Hmm... Actually I don't think that's what we're looking for. That's for the mail icon it looks like.
<Starminn> Cataclysm: Alright, well it looks like if the option did exist, it would be in the application itself, not-so-much in some config file for indicator-messages somewhere.
<Starminn> Cataclysm: I would suggest asking people who know about your app. For example, Pidgin is #pidgin and I would assume Empathy would be #empathy
<Starminn> Cataclysm: Other than that it's always an all-or-nothing answer to people with similar questions. Sorry.
<Cataclysm> thanks Starminn i thinks its empathy. ill just look around a bit
<Starminn> Cataclysm: Ubuntu default = Empathy. And alright, happy hunting!
<drc> StarminRC, Cataclysm : IIRC Empathy's IRC is on GIMPnet
<zinadork> If I reboot with the truecrypt volume mounted, will that cause a problem?
<SuperPaco69> I am having problems with mysql server I uninstall it and install it again but I still have conflict with some files can I do apt-get remove mysql-* to remove all what is having conflict??
<Cataclysm> any alternatives to empathy someone would recommend that integrates everything like it does?
<Blue1> Cataclysm: like for IM's and things?
<Starminn> Cataclysm: I use (and love) Pidgin.
<xangua> Cataclysm: pidgin, kopete
<mklappstuhl> hey
<Blue1> yeah pidgin
<xangua> mmm kopete doesn't do irc i believe
<Cataclysm> to all: would those support hte notifications like empathy? i really love empathy
<Blue1> xangua: i don't remember that is does either.
<bazhang> pidgin does
<mklappstuhl> how does ubuntu handle mounts of generic flash drives? I want to allow regular users to mount any flash drive
<frank_> dddd
<Starminn> Yeah, everytime someone says your name in IRC on Pidgin you get an indicator and the envelope turns green. Same for IMs.
<SuperPaco69> I am having problems with mysql server I uninstall it and install it again but I still have conflict with some files can I do apt-get remove mysql-* to remove all what is having conflict??
<Cataclysm> wow awesome getting pidgin then
<Starminn> mklappstuhl: I've never had any problems and I use 5 different types or so. (Of flash drives, that is)
<Cataclysm> had it on windows but stopped using windows when i learned how easy it is to develop on ubuntu
<Starminn> Cataclysm: :) Try 'em all out though and see what you like. My preference is Pidgin, but there are many others out there. To each their own.
<Cataclysm> does digsby work well? anyone know?
<Code_Bleu> has anyone used imapsync in ubuntu 10.04? Im having trouble getting it to work, and was hoping someone in this channel has used it before.
<Starminn> Cataclysm: Digsby has no Linux support
<Cataclysm> wow lame
<Starminn> Cataclysm: I used Digsby on WIndows and actually installed Pidgin on it two days ago so I had some consistency. If you go to the Digsby site they say Mac/inux support is coming soon but I've yet to see anything come of it.
<zinadork> Anyone on whether rebooting with a truecrypt volume mounted will damage the volume?
<farr311> hi
<Starminn> Cataclysm: It *does* run in WINE though, might I add. I use it to send SMS messages since Pidgin is slow at it but Pidgin is much better than Digsby+WINE for daily use
<Cataclysm> are there any good ubuntu time-wasting games i should install for when im bored haha
<Cataclysm> the included tetris clone doesnt do it for me
<Starminn> Cataclysm: Go to Ubuntu Software Center and go to Games.
<epistax> Why does ubuntu (now) hate my sata drives?
<Cataclysm> Oh i've looked at them. just dont know where to start
<kyan> Hello! How can I make the gnome-panel transparent? It's nearly transparent, but not quite. None of the many threads I've found online have helped.
<[deXter]> Well you need to edit your theme file
<kyan> I'll post a screenshot once it uploads.
<kyan> :-P
<kyan> I'm using a custom theme
<Starminn> Cataclysm: Being an Atari fan I have Frogger and Circus Linux!, and being a Jezzball fan from Windows I have KBounce. There's also SuperTux2 which is Super Mario-esque and
<coz_> kyan,  you can create a transparent image in gimp and use that as the background image
<Starminn> Penguin Command which is like "Missile Command" but now we're getting off-topic.
<farr311> In ubuntu, did we have function like parallel desktop(virtual machine)?
<Starminn> farr311: Can you run Virtual Machines in Ubuntu, you mean?
<zinadork> Get Virtualbox
<[deXter]> farr311: Yeah, you can, look up VirtualBox
<coz_> kyan,  you want this completely transparent?
<kyan> Um, well, sort of. http://bayimg.com/HAEpaaAda
<Cataclysm> Starminn so should i remove empathy after i installed pidgin
<epistax> On the "Allocate drive space" screen I have an option to put the boot loader on sda, but no option to put my partitions on /dev/sda
<Cataclysm> and are there any settings to make it take its place in the message bar
<farr311> yeah... already install but i like some function in parrell desktop
<kyan> Same problem with the transparent background from gimp. I've already tried that
<coz_> kyan,  well I would need to know how transparent you want this or which almost transparent colour you want
<Starminn> Cataclysm: If you want. Empathy is there by default though (as "Chat") on bootup, but Pidgin gets added whenever you start it.
<kyan> If you look at the screenshot, the bottom panel is the one I've tried to make transparent.
<HandyGandy> Since you are talking about VB, what are the virtualization options on linux and how hard is it to migrate from one to another.
<Starminn> Cataclysm: You don't have to remove Empathy and Pidgin will integrate by default after you start it the first time per boot, yes.
<kyan> It's nearly transparent, but there is a horizontal line where the panel goes to the wallpaper.
<bazhang> HandyGandy, converting vmware to vbox?
<kyan> Very faint, but annoying ;-)
 * HandyGandy thinks VirtualBox has been degrading recently, becoming more of a hog.
<lousygarua> am i here?
<jeremy> hi
<farr311> can we convert vmware to vbox?
<coz_> kyan,   try this one    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/trans.tar.gz
<coz_> kyan,  I tried that one and it doesnt seem to have any indication it is there
 * HandyGandy gives the prize for not paying attention to farr311.
<jeremykiynt> hey
<kyan> coz_: same problem.
<coz_> kyan,  mm
<HandyGandy> bazhang: or vica-versa or to Qemu or to xen or to whatever else is out there, and what else is out there.
<kyan> Looks identical to the screenshot
<coz_> kyan,  then I am not sure where to go from there
<auro1> Hello
<kyan> (the screenshot I provided)
<[segfault]> farr311, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-vmware-image-to-virtualbox-image.html
<kyan> I have been fighting this problem for quite a while.
<kyan> :-P
<kyan> I suppose I will have to abandon the battle :-)
<coz_> kyan,  I am sure it is possible  I just never worked with it
<kyan> Ok, hmm.
 * gaelfx eats h-bombs for breakfast
<kyan> Should I ask at another channel?
<DingGGu> sorry, 	where is "linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffa1582000)" this lib?
<epistax> hmm okay I think I may just have a completely bogus partition table on a disk. How can I nuke it?
<Starminn> epistax: Just delete all the partitions?
<kyan> #gnome-art, maybe?
<puffandstuff> Whats the theme being used bu ubuntu please (10.10)
<coz_> DingGGu,  what are you compiling?
<DingGGu> È£Ãâ ÇÏ·Á¸é '!¾ÆÀÌÀ¯'¸¦ ÀÔ·Â ÇØÁÖ¼¼¿ä.
<Starminn> puffandstuff: I think the default is Ambience.
<epistax> Starminn: No, not that simple. parted and fdisk say there are no partitions, but the ubuntu installer can't even see the harddisk
<barckl3y> hello someone knows a channel of java
<Starminn> epistax: Oh, yikes, I'm not sure then.
<coz_> puffandstuff,  go to system/preferences/appearance... click the Customize button and see which is chosen it should indeed be ambiance
<Starminn> barckl3y: Does #java not exist?
<barckl3y> of someone know programming in java
<epistax> Starminn: fidisk and parted will happily add and remove partitions, but whatever is broken doesn't get fixed by that
<Starminn> barckl3y: Go to #java
<Starminn> epistax: Could the HDD itsel just be dead then? *shrug*
<DingGGu> coz_, not compile i want use openssh-chroot
<deena> Hi
<deena> is that ubuntu 10.10 released ?
<puffandstuff> coz_, i'd like to use the same theme on an older machine i've, i d like to know where to find the theme source
<coz_> LyukO,  ah ok not my area :)
<Starminn> deena: Yeah, we're almost out with another one too. :)
<itaylor57> barckl3y: its ##java
<epistax> Starminn: Nah I can get into windows, make partitions and use them. It's also two different HDs, both on SATA. The kicker is one of these HDs used to have an ubuntu installation on it
<coz_> puffandstuff,  ah mmm  and which version of ubuntu is on that old machine?
<puffandstuff> coz_, 8.04
<LyukO> lol..
<coz_> puffandstuff,  mm that may not work but let me ch eck
<Starminn> deena: Look at the version number "10.10" -- Ubuntu uses dates as versions, so it was released in 2010, in October (10th month)
<deena> ohoo sorry what is the next release 11 right?
<coz_> deegee_,  11.04
<Starminn> deena: 11.04 so April.
<Starminn> deena: It's in Alpha 2 I believe now so you can test it if you wish. Th channel for it is #ubuntu+1 since it's not an official release yet.
<puffandstuff> coz_, if i have to rewrite some scripts it will be ok, i'd like to use the same theme on 4 machines apready using 8.04, and on my other laptop using fc14
<deena> ok thanks :-)
<Starminn> deena: Sure thing.
<coz_> puffandstuff,  you can get the source package from here   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/light-themes/0.1.8.2
<puffandstuff> coz_, thank you so much
<coz_> puffandstuff,  no problem
<coz_> puffandstuff,  just so you know the "light themes"  include both ambiance and readiance
<farr311> guy,.. have a look -----> this http://img1.imagehousing.com/34/89df9baada6d61917b9704f7611515df.jpg
<iamphi> I have a folder named "* star folder", when I use pwd in the folder I get the correct path.  When I use "echo $0" in a script in the star folder, I get all listing of items in the parent folder.  The script is called with the full path; eg /home/phi/* star folder/echoTest.sh . Are there workarounds?
<coz_> puffandstuff,  radiance rather
<farr311> can we do in ubuntu?
<puffandstuff> coz_, ok, thank you again
<DSee> Hello, is /etc/hotplug/blacklist still a VALID file @ Ubuntu 10? (Want to add soemthing to the hotplug blacklist but the folder/file doesn'gt exist)
<xangua> farr311: virtual machine
<coz_> puffandstuff,  if that doesnt work you could try  gnome-look.org and find a similar one
<thethinker> ubuntu uses the unix file system, right?
<bastidraZor> DSee: when was it ever a valid file/folder in Ubuntu?
<puffandstuff> coz_, it will work, even with little changes :)
<DSee> bastidraZor back in 2005?
<bastidraZor> DSee: Ubuntu did not exist in 2005
<DSee> really?
<bastidraZor> DSee: it may have.. warty warthog.
<Starminn> DSee it did
<DSee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootHotPlugErrors
<Starminn> Warty is '04
<DSee> Read there. It gives you options on how to blacklist something.. I found the answer
<coz_> ubuntu 4.05
<DSee> it's now in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf :)
<thethinker> what file system does ubuntu use?
<lighta> lot, comon one is ext4
<bastidraZor> thethinker: ext4 since 9.10
<Starminn> thethinker: But is supports many others. ext4 is merely the current default.
<thethinker> so, it can use unix file system?
<lighta> ufs ? never tryed myself but I guess yeah
<DaGeek247> hai brian_!
<thethinker> do you knwo how big unix's drive cap is?
<itaylor57> thethinker: do you?
<thethinker> no, that's why I asked
<lighta> check on wiki ? probably 3 or 4 ZB ?
<thethinker> ubuntu wiki?
<lighta> from wikipedia, 8ZB http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_File_System
<micromatikal> lol 8ZB
<Cannibal> Hello?
<micromatikal> hi?
<Starminn> Hi Cannibal!
<DaGeek247> hai
<Cannibal> Hi, I need some help
<lighta> should be enough I guess xd
<micromatikal> lol Cannibal just ask your questio
<micromatikal> n
<DaGeek247> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cannibal> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, and my screen keeps flickering. why?
<micromatikal> what video card, do you know?
<thethinker> it is 8ZB, how many terabytes is that?
<Pnux_away> hey.. seems my network manager is using localhost instead of my internal network ip address (192.168.1.100).. is there a way to change this?
<Cannibal> Clueless. Its a Toshiba Satellite 1110.
<thethinker> never mind
<bastidraZor> thethinker: Do you have an actual Ubuntu question?
<gaelfx> Pnux_away: how does it seem to be doing that?
<Starminn> thethinker: http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/calculate/
<micromatikal> Cannibal: oh I see, sounds like a refresh rate setting possible, have you gone into the drivers and seen if there is one in there?
<DaGeek247> 1 ZB == 100 TB
<micromatikal> DaGeek247: negative
<thethinker> what would cause sound to mute when headphones are insterted?
<Pnux> gaelfx: well, i have apache listening on port 18081, but its not configured on the router.. im accessing 192.168.1.100:18081 on my browser, and it works
<micromatikal> DaGeek247: not even close
<micromatikal> DaGeek247: its like 1000000 TB
<DaGeek247> ok
<gaelfx> Pnux: now I'm just really confused, what's the problem?
<Cannibal> I connected my tv, and it's displaying at 70 hz, 1360x768. I have no idea how to change it.
<micromatikal> Cannibal: the tv is flickering or the monitor
<gaelfx> Cannibal: are you using nvidia drivers?
<Pnux> gaelfx: the network manager is "replacing" 192.168.1.100 for localhost. i need it to be 192.168.1.100
<gaelfx> Pnux: that's not network manager, that's your apache setup I think
<gaelfx> !lamp | Pnux
<ubottu> Pnux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Cannibal> both flicker equally, and i don't know.
<unomo> whats ubuntu?
<micromatikal> Cannibal: you had another os before on this machine w/o flicker right?
<gaelfx> Pnux: on that page, you should find how to change the setting so it doesn't rename it to localhost
<micromatikal> is there a !ubuntu lol
<bastidraZor> Pnux: internally your router does not need to be port forwarded.. outside requests do.
<Starminn> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gaelfx> !askthbot | micromatikal
<Pnux> gaelfx: its not apache.. i did set apache to listen to port 18081, so it has to work (which it does).. the thing is that i need the connection to go to the router and back.. not just stay here in localhost
<gaelfx> !askthebot | micromatikal
<ubottu> micromatikal: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<unomo> !calc 8x74
<Pnux> bastidraZor: is there a way to change that?
<micromatikal> Pnux: it probably is going to the router and back, if you check ifconfig what do you get?
<Pnux> micromatikal: it isnt, my router isnt set to forward port 18081 back to me
<bastidraZor> Pnux: then you need to port forward the router and when you access from an outside box you will have to append yoursite.com:18081
<gaelfx> Pnux: I understand that, but there are also settings in apache for how to name your website, it's set to localhost by default, you need to change it to your machines ip as it appears from outside
<micromatikal> Pnux: oook ya go into the router then
<Cannibal> yes. XP. I reformated though.
<Pnux> gaelfx: didnt configure apache to respond to localhost
<thethinker> why would my sound mute when insterting headphones (both speakers and headphones
<micromatikal> Cannibal: it sounds like that laptop may not play well with ubuntu
<Pnux> that virtual host has no servername directive
<gaelfx> Pnux: port forwarding doesn't need to be setup if you specify the port with the ip address, and besides, if you have upnp set up, it shouldn't be an issue
<dave> hello
<micromatikal> Cannibal: its somewhat complex to change the video settings but you can try, I can find a howto if you want
<skor> is there a way to install over the network from the regular ubuntu-10.4 server CD ?  The checksum is fine but a number of packages fail to install
<Pnux> gaelfx: this has nothing to do with port forwarding..
<micromatikal> skor: I think it has an option to select source of install doesn't it?
<Cannibal> i would love that,
<the_seraphim> anyone can help with a few things, ssh, scp, and the built in remote desktop from ubuntu 10.10
<skor> I'll look again.
<Cannibal> it's kinda difficult with the screen flashing and changing position to figure out wtf is going on.
<clarkfischer> I'm not getting any dhcp offers....
<micromatikal> Cannibal: this is good here, hopefully you can see it somehow lol
<micromatikal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579565&highlight=screen+flicker
<[segfault]> !ask | the_seraphim
<ubottu> the_seraphim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cannibal> thank you
<micromatikal> Cannibal: my pleasure man :)
<gaelfx> Pnux: and how did you set up mysql?
<Pnux> so lets start again.. hey, it seems the network manager isnt sending a request to the router when i access my internal network ip address, instead, its just using localhost.
<the_seraphim> ok, i set up the built in remote desktop in ubuntu 10.10 and have got it to authenticate (windows with ultravnc client) i know i have the pass right, but then no data is sent to the viewer it just sits there. anyone know what ive done wrong (i have ssh working if i need to fix anything server side)
<micromatikal> Pnux: what do you even mean, the network manager isnt sending a request?  Localhost is accurate, why do you "need" it to say the local ip?
<Cannibal> I'm back. How do I "Go to system:administration:screen & graphics"
<SuperPaco69> I am running out of space I bought a new disk how can I clone what I have on a 80 GB disk to a 1000 GB disk??
<micromatikal> Cannibal: Should be under the "start" button equivalent
<micromatikal> Cannibal: you should have a system option there....  and administration, it will be something similar depending on KDE / Gnome...
<the_seraphim> anything that can go wrSegmentation fault -- core dumped
<Pnux> micromatikal: well, if i access my own ip, the request should to the router, and come back to me..
<micromatikal> Pnux: network manager is not really the way to "access" your ip
<micromatikal> Pnux: what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<Pnux> micromatikal: i need to see how something looks from another pc on the same network, from this pc
<micromatikal> Pnux: see how something looks from another pc on the same network, from this pc
<skor> it just jumps right to installing from disk
<micromatikal> Pnux: so log into another PC or what?
<feyd> anyone now how to make compiz switch workspaces when a window receives focus?
<micromatikal> Pnux: why would you need to "access" your IP to do that?  You want to make sure your IP is 192.168.1.1 or 0.1 or whatever?
<syrinx>  /away
<Cannibal> i get 8 options, but they're "web, music, photos & video..."  Or is that not the start-menu-like thing
<Pnux> micromatikal: no, i know what my internal ip is, and its not a one-time-thing, i need to do this pretty often
<micromatikal> Cannibal: no, I don't know what that is, sounds like a widget>?
<micromatikal> Pnux: ok so do what exactly?  How are you going to "see how something looks from another pc"?
<Cannibal> the 3 pointed circle top left
<micromatikal> Cannibal: It should be in the bottom left usually
<Pnux> micromatikal: using a browser
<the_seraphim> vague much?
<syrinx> haha
<syrinx> like logmein or somethin
<feyd> anyone now how to make compiz switch workspaces when a window receives focus?
<feyd> know*
<micromatikal> ok well if you put in localhost in your browser, it will go to the right IP, if you put in the IP it will go to the right IP, if you use another machine on the network and put in the IP of your machine it will access it if apache is running and looking for port 80
<[segfault]> the_seraphim, so your vnc client is crashing?
<the_seraphim> its not crashing, it just doesnt recieve any bytes from the server
<Pnux> micromatikal: if i put my IP, it doesnt go to the right IP.. it just stays here
<Cannibal> I've got a dock on the left, and a bar across the top. nothing startmenulike though.
<micromatikal> Cannibal: did you install of a CD or what
<Cannibal> yes
<Cannibal> 10.10
<Cannibal> netbook version
<micromatikal> Cannibal: Is it a netbook, I didnt look up that laptop
<[segfault]> the_seraphim, make sure the client is using the same encoding, for starters.. also make sure no ports are blocked on the client, though i don't see that being an issue if you can authenticate.
<aliendude5300> Hi, I have a question about moving an existing Ubuntu install to a new system -- I just built a new computer with completely different parts than my previous one. In my new computer, I have an AMD Phenom II X6 CPU, an EVGA GTX 580 "Superclocked" GPU, and 16GB of Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 RAM. In my old system, I had an Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 CPU, and ATI Radeon X1950 GPU, and 2GB of DDR2 PC2-8500 Crucial Ballistix T
<aliendude5300> racer RAM. My new system is liquid cooled, and the CPU averages 18 degrees Celsius, with very minimal CPU usage. I simply installed my old HDD in my new system, without reinstalling Ubuntu. I'm running 10.10 with all the latest updates, and the proprietary Nvidia driver. Despite all this, my old system 'felt' significantly faster than my new one, except for OpenGL performance. Is there any way to reconfigure Ubuntu to
<aliendude5300>  work better with my new hardware? I'm not sure what could be wrong. It's worth nothing that every time Ubuntu boots up, it says "Too many connections." on the screen, and kernel modesetting does not work.
<FloodBot1> aliendude5300: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syrinx> holy wall of text batman
<micromatikal> Cannibal: what laptop again?
 * gaelfx smirks at syrinx
<Cannibal> its just a crapy old laptop. toshiba satellite 1110
<the_seraphim> segfault:i dont know what encoding has been used, its just the built in ubuntu remote desktop under system>preferences>remote desktop
<Pnux> micromatikal, gaelfx: anyways.. thanks for trying
<micromatikal> Cannibal: Ya you probalby dont want Netbook edition then, I bet thats the issue
<gaelfx> np
<micromatikal> Pnux: sorry man
<micromatikal> Cannibal: install desktop edition and I bet you will fare better
<Cannibal> i'll try. thanks again.
<micromatikal> Cannibal: good luck, and no problem
<[segfault]> the_seraphim, probably hextile, but i have never had problems with vnc on any of my systems, so i'm at a bit of a loss.  would love to help more, but i gotta run. night all
<feyd> how can I make compiz switch workspaces when a window on that workspace receives focus? It seems like it should be default behavior
<SuperPaco69> I am running out of space I bought a new disk how can I clone what I have on a 80 GB disk to a 1000 GB disk??
<micromatikal> feyd: I think that is default behavior
<micromatikal> feyd: what video card
<feyd> onboard intel
<gh0st> ok at boot ubuntu hung up at "*starting the winbind daemon winbind" what do I do?
<micromatikal> SuperPaco69: using some software like this http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/backupandimage.shtml
<feyd> micromatikal, compiz is running fine, but alt+tab or even clicking on a task doesn't switch, it's bizarre
<syrinx> feyd: that is the default behavior
<micromatikal> feyd: I have seen strange issues with onboard intels
<micromatikal> feyd: desktop or laptop
<soraya> can someone point me to the vertion of linux i need to install on a Apple iBook G4
<feyd> micromatikal, laptop, eee pc
<syrinx> OSX lol
<micromatikal> soraya: you can't easily do that
<the_seraphim> ok failing remote desktop, if someone can help me to use scp from a cygwin on windows 7 with openssh on ubuntu 10.10, im not sure i have the commands right, and when i think i do or at least get no errors, the terminal just moves down a line and sits there until ctrl c
<micromatikal> feyd: compiz definitely doesn't work well with eee pc's
<SuperPaco69> thanks micromatikal
<SuperPaco69> has great option!!!!!
<micromatikal> my pleasure, sorry I don't have better news :(
<micromatikal> Oh sorry I was thinking of somethin gelse
<soraya> micromatikal, i know,,i tried and faild
<micromatikal> something* lol  but yes
<feyd> micromatikal, hm, maybe that's it then. I am running XFCE too, that could be related
<itaylor57> !PPC | soraya
<ubottu> soraya: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<micromatikal> feyd: could be, but compiz is strange on those eee pc's from what I've seen
<the_seraphim> im trying to copy a file from my linux box to my windows laptop, i used "scp -r user@ip:/directory/ user@recievingip:/directory"
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  Quick question : running 10.10 x64 and I just set up an mdraid RAID 1 array using 2 HD's using the Gnome Disk Utility.  Everything works fine except I have to use the DU every time I reboot to start the array manually.  What's the easy way to get it to start on boot?
<feyd> micromatikal, bummerino, xfwm doesn't give me all I want
<syrinx> feyd: whats kinda intel?
<micromatikal> feyd: new netbook? ;)
<feyd> micromatikal, yes new, eee 1005pr
<feyd> syrinx, intel atom
<ninjah> is there a reason why php code woudln't work in a public_html directory?
<syrinx> and the VGA controller?
<gaelfx> ninjah: what do you mean by "wouldn't work"?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: is it in your fstab?
<hydrozii> whats the terminal command for unziping a file?
<feyd> syrinx, honestly I dont know, eee pc 1005pr
<ninjah> gaelfx: The php file gets downloaded instead of running like it should
<micromatikal> hydrozii: just a .zip?
<hydrozii> sudo unzip file.zip
<syrinx> do an lspci
<hydrozii> isn't working
<skor> Does the 10.4--server-amd64 disk support network install ?  (fetching the packages from the net as opposed to the CD)
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Nope
<the_seraphim> hydrozii: why sudo for unzil
<syrinx> just wondering if its a Mobile 4, feyd
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: that is why, do you know how to add it?
<hydrozii> or no sudo
<wedwo-> soraya, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/ - 10.04 because its LTS
<hydrozii> either way i get an error saying cannot find or open file, file.zip, or file.ZIP
<feyd> syrinx, no, pretty sure it isnt
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: my fstab for my mdraid is something like UUID=f63672ec-02ba-4fef-9c40-de9f985e0d94 /storage        ext4  defaults
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you can get the uuid by doing ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<the_seraphim> hydrozii: try gunzip
<soraya> wedwo-, thanks a lot
<the_seraphim> hydrozii: are you using a full path? if not are you in the right directory?
<alisalaah> if i apt get install something where does it install to? i cant find it in etc
<gaelfx> ninjah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622807
<the_seraphim> anyone know how to scp from linux to windows?
<hydrozii> the_seraphim : unknown suffix -- ignored
<[TK]D-Fender> micYup, see it in there
<the_seraphim> hydrozii: try gzip
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal:  ^
<linoge> alisalaah: in many places, but the executable is usually under /usr/bin
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: so just add it to your /etc/fstab like I showed there, UUID=the uuid then where it's mounted then the filesystem type, and probably defaults
<hermanlf> Should I enable canonical repositories? What does it have?
<gaelfx> ninjah: there are a few different ideas there that may or may not work fo ryou
<feyd> micromatikal, i reset to defaults and it started working, i must have done something wrong
<linoge> hermanlf: canonical packages
<feyd> syrinx, , i reset to defaults and it started working, i must have done something wrong
<micromatikal> feyd: lol nice
<syrinx> very nice indeed
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Looking up the formatting for fstab for it to understand a bit more.  Is the UUID available before I start the device?  Basically it is ack'd by the kernel seeing the host drives having "linux raid" partitions?
<feyd> so much anger wasted, sigh
<feyd> thanks guys
<the_seraphim> ok hydrozi
<syrinx> no problem
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: yes, it will start and mount the device for you
<the_seraphim> its unzip filname -d directory to send it to
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: the UUID is ack'd by the kernel for sure :)
<the_seraphim> hydrozii: so unzip file.zip -d extraction_folder
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you can even boot to it
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Ok, I though since I saw the md0 device in there that it might not be available until added by the "Start" action that dialog also triggered
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: definitely not to my knowledge, fstab will do it all
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I just built it for external storage... didn't want to risk and hassle of making it for the primary OS
<hydrozii> ok
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: definitely don't do that :)
<hydrozii> when i did gzip it changed the file to file.zip.gz
<the_seraphim> oh err... zipped it up more then
<the_seraphim> err
<micromatikal> I have to reboot here lol, just upgraded ubuntu :>
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you will get it though :)  be back in a minute
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Thanks for the great tips so far
<[TK]D-Fender> k
<the_seraphim> hydrozii: did using the -d directory command work?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: my pleasure man :0
<IceGuest_77> hi
<Terces|2> hm...
<the_seraphim> anyone know how to get a file from a linux box to a windows box using only ssh
<s2555> Hi, i need help on what comand to use to install wireless network drivers on ubuntu server 10.10
<martin8412> the_seraphim: scp
<g_0_0> !wifi | s2555
<ubottu> s2555: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_seraphim> i know to use scp, but i cant seem to get it to work right
<Norkakn> the_seraphim, winscp on the windows box, sudo-apt-get install openssh-server on the linux box
<Terces|2> say....is there are ubuntu support channel around, or is this it?
<s2555> the_seraphim try winSCP
<Madpilot> Terces|2, this is it.
<r0z4> hi everybody is possible encrypt my whole hard drive? somebody has a tutorial, i have windows and Linux
<the_seraphim> ive got openssh on the linux, i tried the scp from putty, ill try winscp
<cyix> Hi all.. is it possible to make new desktop icons a smaller size when created vs resizing each one manually? ty.
<Terces|2> cause I have a really, really weird problem with my ubuntu setup
<Terces|2> :P
<Madpilot> Terces|2, just ask, don't ask to ask
<micromatikal> that was fast :)
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Indeed
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: My Disk Utility method gave the following : /dev/md0 on /media/2TB-RAID1 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I suppose I could jsut copy those options verbatim so I can expect it to work as though I did it the same way jsut in case some definition of "default" changes risking screwing me over...
<Terces|2> okay...long eplanation ahead: I am running Windows 7 on one machine and ubuntu on the other. After endless struggles I was finally able to get ubuntu connect to the Win PC. But the connection is incredibly slow...only 1.0MB/s. I simply don't know what to do. I even tried using a different W-Lan card for my laptop (not the internal one), but that only made it worse!
<cbthvy> winscp works well to scp from windows
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Sound about right?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: Ok well you I suggest you add it by your UUID still for fstab, it just makes sure to grab the right volume, but ya it will work with those settings
<s2555> how do i install the drivers for my wireless adapter in ubuntu server 10.10?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: the only reason is if you ever add another raid in the future mdraid can get weird if you initialize one first and the other second.... it can think the new one is /md0..  but with UUID it has to be those disks..
<gaelfx> Terces|2: what exactly do you mean by connected and what are you trying to do?
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I was jsut saying to grab the option used in mount instead of "default".  I'll still certainly use the UUID and not the block device "md0" for Id-ing it.  That just makes good sense
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: So (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) instead of "defaults"
<[TK]D-Fender> micBut still map the UUID, not the "ordered" md0 that out lists
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: yes
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Good, jsut wanted to be clear :)
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: right, just the UUID no /dev/md0 or anything :)  no worries
<birdman> question: How do I extract img files?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: make sure you do UUID=
<birdman> I got a dmg file thats for mac.. has something I need to make a driver in it, i converted it to img.. now i need to extract it
<gaelfx> birdman: open it with archive-manager
<the_seraphim> as if winscp is a simple GUI to an annoying scp in terminal especially when your approaching 50characters for the folder and the file
<Terces|2> I'm trying to backup my files from my ubuntu laptop to my Windows PC. The laptop uses the WLan and my PC is plugged in to the router directly. But at first only my PC could see the Laptop in the network but my Laptop couldn't see my PC. After some tinkering, I finally made it work, but it is incredibly slow. When I move files it never exceeds 1 MB/s
<birdman> gaelfx: k.. i'll try that thanx
<micromatikal> Terces|2: have you tried plugging in the laptop for fun
<gaelfx> !rsync | Terces|2
<ubottu> Terces|2: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<micromatikal> Terces|2: ah yes, and how are you transferring, just samba?
<Terces|2> yes...smb
<micromatikal> I do smb and it's quite fast over wireless..
<birdman> gaelfx: what package is archive-manager in?
<gaelfx> Terces|2: assuming you're using samba, that probably not the best way to back things up
<Terces|2> but samba used to be quite fast in the past
<s2555> How would i set up a wireless network to connect to via terminal?
<gaelfx> birdman: right-click the .img and tell me what programs it offers to open with
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Yes, I noted the syntax from other mounts above it... quick one : what are the dump & pass fields for?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: dump and pass..  let me see here
<birdman> gaelfx: there is no options
<gaelfx> Terces|2: yes, but with samba you have to do everything by hand and make sure things are up to date, with rsync, it can keep track automagically and only updates when things change
<Hexbomber> I am trying to migrate my thunderbird profiles from Windows 7 to an Ubuntu laptop, and I am having a bit of difficulty. I have copied over all the profiles in %AppData%\Thunderbird\ on windows to /home/myuser/.thunderbird (and .mozilla-thunderbird for good measures) on my linux laptop, and deleted any "lock" files, yet when I try to run thunderbird I get a "Thunderbird is already running and can not be started" message, this messa
<Hexbomber> ge even appears after a reboot. Has anyone else migrated over a bunch of thunderbird accounts, and if so any help would be great :).
<gaelfx> birdman: maybe try this: http://www.alterego7.com/2008/02/howto-img-to-iso-in-linux-ubuntu.html
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: oh yes, those are advanced options that are very rarely used, for old drives or known bad sectors something like that, you can leave it blank or just do  0 0
<Terces|3> mep
<Osmodivs> What's apt-file for?
<sory> hello~ everyone .. I change the value of PS1 ,and current terminal works great .  but when I open a new terminal ,it turns back to be the old format . what should I do to keep the change forever . thx!
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: scratch that, you can't leave it blank put defaults or 0 0
<Osmodivs> Is it dangerous?
<birdman> oh wow.. there has to be another way besides wine...
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: 0 0 it is.  I just finished porting my data to the array and the file & space count all check out.  Getting ready to clean it up to reboot and see if the fstab mounts nicely.
<Osmodivs> !apt-cache
<Osmodivs> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<gaelfx> !askthebot | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: I pray it does lol, it definitely should
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you edited fstab as root / sudo right?
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I only pray I don't lose the array.  It'd be a PITA to rebuild, but my data is secure once I shutdown and pull the drive I dumped it from :)
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you wont lose the array, if anything you will just have to start it again
<tpw_rules> hwo can i add launchers to the Applications menu?
<R0b0t1> I'm using the Network Widget to try to connect to my wireless internet... I enter in all of the information correctly, but it never connects. A box repeatedly pops up asking for the wireless key. I am using WEP 128bit passphrase
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Jesus Saves (the Devil keeps multiple redundant  off-site copies)
<coz_> tpw_rules,   open system/preferences/main menu
<R0b0t1> .... Nevermind.
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: rofl
<coz_> tpw_rules,  in the left column click the category and on the far right  "Add Item"
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: I'm saving that one lol
<coz_> tpw_rules,   rather "New Item"
<articalix> buenas
<articalix> alguien habla español
<gaelfx> !es | articalix
<ubottu> articalix: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<articalix> ok
<gaelfx> there should be an irc link readily available somewhere in the menus that connects you to a room based on your system language
<tpw_rules> coz_: ahhh, thank you
<gaelfx> evil triumphs because good goes to bed too early, not because it's stupid
<prod__> Hi all, I have been trying to get my games to run under wine for 2 days now with no success, finally i gave up on google and asked at winehq irc channel. I was told that "1757 pulseaudio" is my problem and that i need to either remove or disable pulseaudio depending on my distro. I was advised to come here and seek advice. I am kinda in over my head so if i am bein vague please let me know and ill try and elaborate. TIA
<skor> Hi all.  I'm trying to get ubuntu installed but I'm fortunate to have the problem of a good CD reporting corrupted packages.  How do you install the base system via internet instead of CD ?
<micromatikal> prod__: so you want to remove pulseaudio?
<jhoc2x2> anyone updated to the new *.*.35-25 kernel ??
<prod__> Im not sure, afaik disabling will have huge conns and removing will maybe enable dmix or something along those lines
<birdman> gaelfx: k, the wine method works.. :)
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: shutting down, pulling the old single data HD and rebooting.  BRB
<gaelfx> birdman: excellent :D
 * [TK]D-Fender sacrifices a goat
<prod__> Im in over my head and am not really sure what this all means
<Nubuntu> howdy, just re-installed ubuntu via WUBI and my panels are all light grey instead of the nice dark color, any ideas what would cause this?
<micromatikal> prod__: I have no idea what the enabling dmix would mean but you can definitely try removing pulseaudio and see what happens
<prod__> just that if pulseaudio is gone then i can only have sound on one application
<micromatikal> prod__: ah i see, well that may be true
<micromatikal> prod__: but gettings games to play in Wine is not the simplest thing
<prod__> tell me about it :D
<birdman> man.. linux really needs a mac emulator..
<prod__> my reply was "Removing pulseaudio completely in most distributions re enabled dmix
<prod__> The solution is sound card and distribution dependant. prod__"
<smw> birdman, I would be happy with a decent windows one
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: So close yet so far...
<Tommi11> How do you crack your wireless network with a txt file?
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: part of my suspicion that the MD device didn't actually exist seems to be the case
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: goot an fstab warning pre-GUI
<Terces|3> *sigh*
<Tommi11> How do you crack your wireless network with a txt file?
<Terces|3> rsync doesn't seem right either....
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: yikes
<birdman> smw:  whats wrong with wine? it runs at least a good 70% of stuff. :)
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: do you remember the warning
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: not the precise wording.. just that it wasn't there...
<smw> birdman, but nothing I ever want to rn
<smw> run*
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: gotcha, give me like 30 sec to check one thing
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Which I suspected could make sense since I have to "start" the array to have it register the block device
<smw> birdman, besides, "wine is not an emulator" ;-)
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: been a long while but I think I know the problem, forgot a step
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: a tiny one I'm sure :0
<[TK]D-Fender> looking here too...
<Terces|3> I need to establish a good connection between my windows 7 PC and my ubuntu laptop fro file transfer...isn't there a good way to do that?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you know how to use the terminal right
<birdman> Terces|3: Samba
<Terces|3> samba doesn't wqork for me
<birdman> Terces|3: ftp
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Yes, I'm OK there
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: "Note: Do not use UUID labels in the /etc/fstab file for RAID devices; just use the real device name, such as /dev/md0. The mount command doesn’t recognize RAID UUID labels. "
<birdman> Terces|3: apt-get install proftpd.. then just ftp into your linux machine
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: lol strange, I use it with mine
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: not "ubuntu" origin, but I suspect this guide's point is valid
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: definitely try it with just /md0
<smw> Terces|3, I use sshd and winscp
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: check your dmesg and see if md0 is in there
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: ok, so got another idea for the "ununtu" way?
<Terces|3> hm...ftp....
<g_0_0> Terces|3, you could use winscp on your windows machine
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: ^
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Yea a small mountain of md-related bits
<Nubuntu> howdy, just re-installed ubuntu via WUBI and my panels are all light grey instead of the nice dark color, any ideas what would cause this?
<eianpsego> If I wanted to take a backup of a (unmounted) partition, do most people use dd for this purpose?
<g_0_0> Nubuntu, have you tried a reboot?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: but is md0 specifically in there, did you grep for it?
<Nubuntu> I rebooted once, and it went away, rebooted again and it was white again
<antonius> i am having trouble with permissions.  I moved my files to another folder, deleted and recreated my user, seems these files now have root priviledges
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Actually no... jsut general support info for modes, etc, but explicit device mention
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I see my drives higer up natually.
<[TK]D-Fender> (member drives)
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: right, but no md0 eh
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Nope.  Disk Utility looks normal as ever
<thorny> Hi, does anyone know anything about Gatecrasher service? Comes in through torrent transfer on port 6969 (blocked) of course but only after it tried to take over my nic
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: so fdisk -l doesnt show it
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I'm not going to start it jsut yet so that our research isn't polluted by my awakening it too much.
<david> hey there
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Ok, there is no /dev/md0 before I us mdadm to start the array
<[TK]D-Fender> use*
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: interesting.. let me see
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: does /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf exist
<ssfdre38> how can i assign ssl to my irc?
<nertil> google mirc ssl
<nertil> than use ssl servers
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: definitely change your fstab to /dev/md0
<nertil> or depends on ur irc client
<ssfdre38> im doing self assign cert on my personal server
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: that should be it really, as long as that conf file exists
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: yeah that other conf is very basic.... funny that I don't see the md0 to "mount"
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: ya it should be basic, but the problem is the /dev/md0 part from what I see
<Soraya> hi,guys,i dont get the skip songs buttons on the volume icon panel
<Soraya> the ones to manage rythmbox
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I'm reading up the man page for mdadm.conf and see where I can name the device and specify the md dev associated to it... perhaps that's what it's expecting me to do.
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: dont change the conf file unless the array wont start when manually started
<micromatikal> its not the conf file I promse :0
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Yeah, I'm not going trigger-happy on it...
<hhhzzzarn> Need help with x2go: "unable to execute: nosnd" What is nosnd?
<clarkfischer> I've got an nvidia video card, and it only lets me run (at max) 800x600 resolution...I have a 21" monitor and that's not okay...
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Ok, going to rename the UUD for md0 in fstab and reboot. brb
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: lol ok good :)  just edit the fstab and change the uuid to the /dev/md0 and reboot, I think thats it
<micromatikal> lol
<micromatikal> ok then
<hhhzzzarn> Need help with x2go: "unable to execute: nosnd" What is nosnd?
<[TK]D-Fender> rebooting
<micromatikal> hhhzzzarn: no idea, google doesnt even know
<Terces|3> seriously: I am using my USB-Stick now...
<Terces|3> 8GB at a time with around 20MB/s is the fastest of all
<Terces|3> ....kinda sad....
<micromatikal> Terces|3: have you had a wireless network before? and it was fast, with the same router I mean
<Terces|3> yes...
<micromatikal> just making sure
<Terces|3> the laptop used XP before and it worked perfectly
<micromatikal> bbias
<thorny> Hi, does anyone know anything about Gatecrasher service? Comes in through torrent transfer on port 6969 (blocked after what looked like an intrusion attempt)
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Strike 2 unfortunately...
<thorny> windows may be having a problem with the encryption or your drive if you are having this much trouble moving files
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: dang what the heck
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: I will see if I can find anything, so sorry man
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: You're trying, my drives aren't dead, and I have 2 lines of text to reverse to go back to absolutely where I started.  No harm :)
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Lets keep at it :)  We both know this has to be some seriously petty little thing...
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: that is just damn good at barely escaping us so far ;)
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions <- some regs to DMRAID (ick!) but not mdraid
<www> 有中国人吗
<www> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> Hello ,Good Mornig
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> I have an issue with my ubuntu,can i ask herer
<nertil> yes
<nertil> dont ask to ask just ask
<thorny> i think so
<nsd> How can I lockdown a user account (in a server install) so that it can't do anything? Especially so that a user cannot ssh into it
<sloopy> remove the account?
<nertil> failban it
<bullgard> !ask | kothaguy_Ubuntu1
<ubottu> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nsd> sloopy: No, I need the account, but mainly for storage with the given username
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> When i boot my Acer,it is showing an message"the media point /sdb1 is not mounted,if you want to mount it now"and the below it shows,press S to skip,if i press S,it will be skipped,and normal login page will come,every time i shut down and on the netbook,same problem occuring for me,on the previous day,i without knowing i went to gcong editor,apps,nautilus,properties and i changed something there,i forgot what i did,please can any one tell me,w
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> hat to do to avoid this mounting on booting startup
<nsd> My main concern is that I don't want ssh to work for that user
<sloopy> nsd, make the password something unreasonable...
<shmup> so in the sensors applet, i see a cpu temp inside of ACPI, and in libsensors
<shmup> which one shoudl i really be concerned with?
<shmup> one is 40c, the other is 95c
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: still looking, stumped for a sec
<nsd> sloopy: Can't do that either, it's an e-mail server and the user corresponds to the e-mail account
<shmup> one must be in the cpu, the other in the mobo cpu socket
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> i tried everything in gconf editor,nautilus,apps,properties,but i cant avoid that message on booting
<shmup> i dont know which one people usually pay attention to
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Don't go screwing around with gconf-editor like that, it's not what you need to work on. Open up /etc/fstab (press alt+f2 and type in "gedit /etc/fstab" without the quotes then click run) to the ubuntu pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Same here.  I installed the pyadm program that other page mentioned, but it looks like crap.  I'm starting to think I SHOULD be looking at the mdadm.conf
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: could be
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I did see where you define the arrays in there
<bullgard> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: You did not describe your situation precisely enough. I guess that your file /etc/fstab may be at fault. Before you tamper with it please make a backup of it.
<Leif> Does anyone know if gforge is used for anything in ubuntu?  I can't seem to uninstall it with apt.  And I get an error message whenever I use it now.
<g_0_0> nsd use key based authentication and no password login
<Leif> In particular, the error is something like: http://pastebin.com/RALwyptb
<skor> I'm in expert mode for install and it lets you choose a Ubuntu mirror but still insists on using the CD for installing the base system.  Any ideas ?  I'm going to try the mini.iso next but would like to understand why the server disk fails
<rob__> ichole
<magpii> hi, I have a slight problem, when i click on any folder in the places section in the taskbar, it always takes me to appearance prefferences, anyone else had this problem with 10.10 maverick? if so, how do i resolve it?
<Leif> apt-get purge down't fully uninstall it, and it wants me to then run apt-get install -f, which just sort of half installs it again.
<Leif> Any ideas?  Thanks
<magpii> i am only a wek old with ubuntu myself and still ironing out some slight issues
<nsd> g_0_0: I honestly don't know anything about that, but I'll certainly look into it, thanks. As far as how I've set up the e-mail server, I have a suspicion that I'm doing it "wrong"; I have getmail dumping mail into a user's maildir directory that is then made accesible via IMAP with dovecot; users log in via IMAP using the same user name and password on the server
<dr_Willis_> magpii ive seen that happen if the 'default app' thats used for folders get set to somthing other then the proper "open folder" program.   I think i fixed it once using ubuntu-tweak. but there maybe othe rways to fix it.
<magpii> where do i fnd the default app selection again?
<clarkfischer> Ugh, this is totally killing me.
<g_0_0> nsd key based authenication is more secure than password login, create your keys with ssh-keygen copy pub key to server and shut off password login in sshd conf - google it
<dr_Willis_> i always just use the 'not in the repos' tool 'ubuntu-tweak' to handle that magpii.
<Madpilot> magpii, System->Prefs->Pref. Apps
<nsd> g_0_0: will do
<clarkfischer> nvidia drivers are limiting me to 800x600
<clarkfischer> xrandr gives me a crtc 0 failed when changing modes
<magpii> is ubuntu tweak in the repository?
<Madpilot> magpii, or just right-click on any file, choose Properties, then the Open With tab
<rww> magpii: no
<tag`> I just installed 10.10 after a day or so i just logged in and my gnome-terminal will not open, it closes right away. I created a new users and on that account it works any suggestions?
<magpii> i tried the right clicking, but all it does is open the folder thats selected, its not opening the appearance preferences in the programs, but actually every folder in places seems to open app preferences
<Leif> Oh, also, I don't believe I have any other 3rd parties repos that use this package.
<hhhzzzarn> Help: Trying to connect to x2go server usinHelp: Trying to connect to x2go server using client: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572462/
<hhhzzzarn> This should be easy but I am new.
<magpii> where do i find ubuntu tweak?
<Binary_Wolf> google
<nertil> magpii i have link wait
<magpii> thanks
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd, bullgard  http://paste.ubuntu.com/572468/
<nertil> http://tinyurl.com/ydamp6d
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd, bullgard :please find the above link from gedit /etc/fstab
<hhhzzzarn> Help: Trying to connect to x2go server using client: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572462/
<hhhzzzarn> This should be easy but I am new.
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Be patient, I'm typing what you need to do (it's not very hard)
<Binary_Wolf> btw i know how you can change login screen in maverick
<e621> Hey I just managed to install ubuntu (I couldn't ge tpassed a black screen but that worked: http://journalxtra.com/2010/07/ubuntu-fixing-the-blank-screen-on-installation-bug/
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Okay, so each line in that file is a device that was found during installation that was added to the file so that it's automatically mounted (made so that you can open it) when you power on your computer. You can also add lines to make it so that it's easier to mount drives (i.e., so they're not automatically mounted) but in this case, it looks like it tries to mount that one entry when it shouldn't
<e621> so the installation when smoothly, the problem is that now it goes back to a blank screen right after boot
<magpii> lol @nertil, cheers mate, i was looking in the ubuntu main site search area
<hhhzzzarn> Help: Trying to connect to x2go server using client: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572462/
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Press alt+f2, type "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" without the quotes, then put a # in front of the last line in the file
<hhhzzzarn> This should be easy but I am new.
<e621> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Then save the file and close it, and you shouldn't get that message any more.
<e621> I found this, and says to press "e" at boot to start grub.. but doesn't seem to work for me
<e621> any ideas?
<bullgard> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: You can delete line number 13 if the startup message concerning sdb1 annoys you. Remember: Make a backup before!
<a-t-l> hi everyone can someonee tell me why i can't find flv from youtube in /tmp file anymore?
<hhhzzzarn> Help: Trying to connect to x2go server using client: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572462/
<hhhzzzarn> This should be easy but I am new.
<magpii> when i try to install the ubuntu tweak software i get this eror message "The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get."
<hhhzzzarn> Help: ssh connection problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572462/
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, if you're sure you're connecting to the correct machine, you could delete your know_hosts file and it will be recreated when you connect again
<g_0_0> known_hosts*
<hhhzzzarn> i don't have that folder or file
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, I think you do and that's the problem
<a-t-l> anyone?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: I don't i searched.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, you'll find it in ~/.ssh
<drc> ok...I'm a fool...I deleted the Desktop, and now all the top level folders in ~ are actually showing up on the desktop.  Is there a way to remedy this?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: i might have one for root.
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd, : i did,what you said,is there any way to check it without restarting?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: let me check and please guide me the rest too.
<Madpilot> drc, creating a new folder called Desktop doesn't fix it?
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Not that I can think of, but before you do, pastebin the file now so I can make sure you did it correctly; if done wrong, you won't be able to boot
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, did you not create another account on the server instead of root?
<magpii> a-t-l sorry mate, i am a recent adition to the free software train
<hhhzzzarn> i had root and i created another account for x2go connection.
<drc> Madpilot, trying..brb
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, well check that account
<hhhzzzarn> i do not have .ssh folder /root/    or  at  /home/hhhzzzarn/
<magpii> can anyone tell me how i get around this error message when installing ubuntu twaek---The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get.---
<a-t-l> does anyone know before when i was wathing youtube vdeo i could copy it from /tmp file now there is nothing in /tmp file? did ubuntu changed something when i did update or?
<a-t-l> how can i fix this?
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572470/
<nsd> a-t-l: That would be a change in the flash player, and there's nothing much you can do about it
<nsd> a-t-l: (I think)
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, try - cat ~/.ssh/known_hosts   - you will see it spit out the keys for known hosts
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: No, put the # at the start of the last line, not the end of it
<a-t-l> hmmm is it on new one only or old flash players as well
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Still drilling here.  Curious there is no UUID map for the member drives.
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572471/
<richardcavell> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to use libcurl on Ubuntu 10.10 with gcc.  But I can't find curl.h.  I've done sudo apt-get install libcurl3-dev and then libcurl4-dev but still no curl.h!
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: ok
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd,i have to put a# at the start of the last line?
<a-t-l> is there any software for ubuntu i can use to download youtube videos
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Yes.
<bullgard> a-t-l: Yes.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, delete that file and try and connect to the server again
<a-t-l> which one is it?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: no such file or directory.
<nsd> richardcavell: Try doing sudo updatedb; locate curl.h, maybe you can find it that way
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, did you type that in the terminal?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0, perhaps this helps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ssh-in-ubuntu-707442/
<hhhzzzarn> yes
<a-t-l> bullgard can u tell me what i can use?
<richardcavell> nsd: oh thanks I got it
<nsd> richardcavell: np
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572472/
<richardcavell> nsd = legend
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, which account are you using to connect to the server?
<nsd> a-t-l: You must realize that downloading Youtube videos is, in most cases, illegal, so I won't help you with that, sorry
<bullgard> a-t-l: No, I cannot be specific. It depends on the country in which you live.
<hhhzzzarn> i was using x2go remote clioent
<nsd> a-t-l: In most countries, anyways
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: i am on vps.
<a-t-l> USA
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: trying to connect to vps.
<nsd> a-t-l: Then it's illegal.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, ??? in the terminal on your local machine type - cat ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, and note the . before ssh
<hhhzzzarn> that is that i did.
<a-t-l> i'm just trying why there is not tmp video in tmp file anymore?
<magpii> ok i keep getting diverted to appearence preferences whenever i click on any folder under the places tab, i have tried installing ubuntu tweak but it gives me this message "The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get." can someone advise please?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: i do not have .ssh folder. the hidden folder. nor in my ~ for root , not ~ for hhhzzzarn
<Nisstyre> a-t-l, most programs remove the files in /tmp after closing them?
<a-t-l> no my firefox is still open
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, how are you connecting to the server? with ssh in the terminal?
<hhhzzzarn> yes
<a-t-l> but when i go to temp file there is nothing there
<Nisstyre> a-t-l, have you looked in ~/.mozilla ?
<hhhzzzarn> ig 0 0: i can connect using ssh
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: does /etc/ssh have to do anything?
<jhoc2x2> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=d3a6ef4a-4518-4d43-975c-8950e6285f8c ro quiet splash <<< what does this mean ??
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Delete the letter 'a' at the start of the line. You just want a singular '#' at the start of the line. I wasn't clear enough, I guess. Alternatively, close the file (discarding any changes), then do alt-f2 and copy and paste this in: gksu sed "s/^.*vfat/#&/" /etc/fstab
<nsd> Starting from gksu
<drc> Madpilot: Actually yes it does...but I forgot that I had already changes the default location for Desktop (without making the folder there...well, alls well that ends well...Thanks!
<rww> jhoc2x2: Don't crosspost to several channels, or ask support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<Madpilot> drc, nice when things have simple fixes, isn't it?
<a-t-l> there is nothing
<fisch246> this may be OCD... but this is really starting to bug me... i was messing around with Orca and i found "speech-dispatcher" in the sound menu... since i had no use for it anymore... i just removed the package... however it is still in the menu, and it's really starting to bug me... that sound is going to something that doesn't exist -__- any suggestions?
<a-t-l> do i have to change anything in fstab
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Got an idea : I think part of the problem is that the target for the mount is an auto-created folder.
<nsd> a-t-l: No.
<abecx> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 64 bit on my desktop machine, however every time i install it and reboot, I get no grub prompt or linux, it basically just hangs where it would normally boot the OS.  I'm not really sure where to start troubleshooting
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: and I just tried creating it in Media, but that root r/w only
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I think I'm an inch away.
<imbalism> hi
<a-t-l> i dont get it
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you are, I thought it was a regular folder lol
<drc> Madpilot: Yes it is. It's always the little things that reach out and bite you in the...Again thanks
<micromatikal> ya just make it a regular mount point, that isn't helping ;)
<imbalism> Can I ask something here?
<micromatikal> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> imbalism: if it's an Ubuntu support question, yes.
<nsd> imbalism: Go ahead. In fact, never bother asking to ask
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: I'm wondering if I try to make it as root (the folder was under my running user for owner), if that'll FUBAR something.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, check here -> http://wiki.x2go.org/installing_x2goserver-home_ubuntu
<micromatikal> no it wont lol
<micromatikal> just do it as root you are fine
<micromatikal> it mounts from fstab as root
<magpii> i keep getting diverted to appearence preferences whenever i click on any folder under the places tab, i have tried installing ubuntu tweak but it gives me this message "The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get." can someone advise please?
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: basically I want it to show up in nautilus, and the rest of gnome as a standard device...
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0:  Were you talking about the remote computer or my computer?
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/572473/
<Madpilot> drc, several versions ago, Ubuntu (Nautilus, really) had an irritating bug where if /Documents existed, it defaulted to that in ALL File Open/File Save/etc dialogue windows. I wound up having a "Docs" folder for a few months. Simple things irritate.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, your computer not the remote
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Ok, taking the plunge, BRB
<hhhzzzarn> oh ok, yes i have it
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, well delete it
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: Yep, that's fine. Try rebooting now.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, and then connect to the server again
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: delete the file?
<hhhzzzarn> i have two files: authorized-keys and known-hosts
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn,  the known_hosts file in your local .ssh directory yes
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, just known_hosts
<Binary_Wolf> what is the problem?
<imbalism> I've brought an old keyboard, which uses a ps2->usb adaptor to connect my notebook. There is a diamond key that has no scancode and keycode. However, when I cat /dev/usb* and press the diamond key, i can see some reaction in this file
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> nsd : Thank you,i will do it and i will be back in few minutes if everything is good,Thank you
<nsd> kothaguy_Ubuntu1: No problem.
<[TK]D-Fender> BRB
<e621> if I install drivers while booted from live cd, the drivers will be installed to the linux version on the hd?
<e621> or they'll be there only until I restart?
<twur> only until you restart.  The live cd doesn't touch the hard drive
<terry> e621: ramdisk
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: removed it, trying agian. waiting for x2goclient.....
<e621> thank you... :(
<twur> e621: You can create some space on your flash drive for storing personal settings and such
<e621> I installed ubuntu but goes to a blank screen and I read is because it is missing the nvidia drivers
<terry> e621: Or on your hard drive if you choose
<e621> the thing is drivers...
<e621> so the screen doesn go blank
<e621> on start
<dw-> wish8.5 is taking up 800MB of memor.  can I kill it? c an i tweak it?
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Still no-go.. pretty sure its still the UUID side
<cn1209> what is the best solution for off site backups? I'm thinking about uploading 1TB per week. I have a concern about speed. I can let it run for 2 days. (weekends)
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: connected thank you.
<terry> e621: You tried to install nvidia driver?
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, you're welcome
<hhhzzzarn> snd: do you know what snd is ?
<e621> terry right
<terry> e621: Did you turn off the Xserver first?
<e621> booting from the cd I had the option to install the driver
<hhhzzzarn> anyone know what is "snd"?
<e621> if I turn on the computer it goes directly to blank screen
<terry> e621: At any rate, it does very little good unless you intend to use a stroage device to save it.
<e621> shows the brand (with the f1 boot order, f10 settings )
<e621> and then goes blank
<terry> e621: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: I can see the background purple but no desktop? no panels?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: nvm it just came. so slow.
<e621> hmm just rebooted, is blank
<twur> e621: the live cd exists on a "hard drive" that's in ram.  Why don't you try installing inside Windows if you don't want to commit completely to a full or partitioned Ubuntu install?
<e621> if I click crt alt f6 nothing happens
<kothaguy_ubuntu> nsd:It worked,Thank you once again,U Rock Man
<e621> twur I cwant to commit
<nsd> kothaguy_ubuntu: Any time.
<e621> indeed I already installed ubuntu as the only parititon
<e621> http://journalxtra.com/2010/07/ubuntu-fixing-the-blank-screen-on-installation-bug/
<hhhzzzarn> anyone know what "nosnd" is: unable to execute: nosnd
<e621> I've had this problem, but using what they say
<terry> e621: Hold Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting F6
<e621> I managed to isntall
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, you could use x-forwarding and just run the apps you want - will be faster
<e621> terry no luck....
<e621> i restarted and did ctrl alt f6
<e621> but went to black (for a couple of seconds I could see a blinking line to type)
<e621> at the top of the screen
<terry> e621: Does PC have onbard graphics chip?
<e621> but then it went all blank
<kothaguy_ubuntu> nsd : I have an another issue which i am facing from installing ubuntu,it is regarding SD card reader not working in my acer aspire one 532h(A0532h),i will paste u the lsusb
<e621> it's a rather old comaq desktop with an nvidia card (I can see the sticker)
<terry> e621: Did it say   login:   ?
<e621> no
<e621> no login
<twur> The Ubuntu graphical installer is poor at detecting and setting up old graphics cards and monitors. It is a strange and frustrating problem because once Ubuntu is installed it detects and configures them effortlessly. <---  If this is the case, try the alternate installer
<e621> just the compaq screen
<e621> what is the alternate installer?
<terry> e621: Hold Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting F6 or F5 or F4 etc...
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: i wanted to try. but since i am using java game bot. They said video is very slow. is that true?
<e621> terry I do that when the screen is blank or during boot?
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, I don't know
<kothaguy_ubuntu> nsd:http://paste.ubuntu.com/572476/
<terry> e621: After booting is complete
<twur> e621: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate    choose alternate i386 or amd64
<twur> rather than desktop
<magpiie> can someone advise please. I have managed to install ubuntu tweak, and checked the default folder settings in places, they are already set to default yet whenever i try open any of the folders, pictures, videos, documents etc, it opens the appearence preferences still. Help!
<e621> just started downloading the torrent
<cwheeler> which driver do I need for an nvidia gtx 460 ?
 * twur remembers to turn on transmission and seed ubuntu torrents :)
<e621> cwheeler, you have ubuntu working on a nvidia?
<e621> did you have any problems with blank screens?
<e621> during and after installing?
<hhhzzzarn> g 0 0: for faster connection, jpeg compressions larger? and jpeg quality lower?
<cwheeler> no blank screens but it's 800x600
<e621> twur I allways seed!
<twur> e621: I wasn't here earlier if you mentioned it. Which nVidia card are you using?  Works fine with my 9400
<e621> I odn't even know which ones
<cwheeler> the ubuntu driver doesn't seem to like it
<e621> I know nvidia bc I can see the sticker
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, more compression may help - so more compression less quality if you like
<e621> bascially goes blank screen right after booting
<e621> mine
<twur> Ubuntu doesn't make drivers for graphics cards. That's the linux kernel
<e621> doesn't get much more frustrating than that
<e621> yeah well.. a os the let's  a computer boot abd then goes blank screen
<cwheeler> not true there are linux drivers on the nvidia site
<e621> is as good as a rock
<hhhzzzarn> anyone knows what : "nosnd" is? i could not google.
<xx00man> :)
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, No Sound perhaps ??
<hhhzzzarn> i have two vps.
<hhhzzzarn> the other one is 9.10 and xubuntu-desktop
<hhhzzzarn> when i try to connect: unable to execute: nosnd
<tr3buchet> anyone tried ubuntu on the new macbook pro yet?
<twur> You're running a desktop gui on a vps?
<hhhzzzarn> twur: yes
<skor> heh, linux is wierd... what makes ssh restart itself after I kill it (either with kill or /etc/init.d/ssh stop) ?
<llutz_> skor: service ssh stop
<twur> hhhzzzarn: With X forwarding over ssh?
<skor> thanks
<hhhzzzarn> twur: with x2go
<hhhzzzarn> twur: So far i have tried tightvnc, freenx, x2go.
<magpiie> can someone advise please. I have managed to install ubuntu tweak, and checked the default folder settings in places, they are already set to default yet whenever i try open any of the folders, pictures, videos, documents etc, it opens the appearence preferences still. Help!
<hhhzzzarn> twur: i am running a java game bot (graphical). vnc was slow.
<hhhzzzarn> freenx was the same.
<twur> hhhzzzarn: This is a headless server, right? My understanding is that you'll get errors trying to boot a gui on a headless machine
<e621> twur if with the life cd I go to install ubuntu (I already did that once) can you install drivers from there?
<hhhzzzarn> twur, i have no problem with vnc, freenx, and x2go.
<e621> I basically need to put in the nvidia drivers or the optioon: nomodeset
<hhhzzzarn> Right now, my x2go with ubuntu 10.04 , ubuntu-desktop is working fine.
<twur> So you only boot it when you capture the X session?
<hhhzzzarn> The other one is ubuntu 9.10, xubuntu-desktop, x2goserver.
<hhhzzzarn> yes, i guess.
<prod__> Hi all, after much research i have found that pulseaudio is causing frequent crashes in wine and apps i run in wine. Really i need you guys to tell me if removing pulseaudio completely will cripple my systems functionality or is there a good replacement?
<TheMusicGuy> My Wacom Bamboo Pen doesn't seem to work with Ubuntu out of the box. I'm having to navigate with the keyboard right now. xserver-xorg-input-wacom is already installed.
<TheMusicGuy> The device appears in lsusb, but does not respond to input of any kind.
<magpiie> can someone advise please. I have managed to install ubuntu tweak, and checked the default folder settings in places, they are already set to default yet whenever i try open any of the folders, pictures, videos, documents etc, it opens the appearence preferences still. Help!
<twur> e621: Considering what that guy says in the blog post, that Ubuntu seems to handle old graphics cards fine *after* installation but not always during boot, I would first boot into Windows and try to install Ubuntu *inside* Windows
<twur> during installation
<twur> e621: If that doesn't work, you could use the alternate installer to install Ubuntu on a separate partition
<prod__> Is there a good replacement for pulseaudio? Do i even need it? TIA
<e621> twur I already removed windows
<magpiie> can someone advise please. I have managed to install ubuntu tweak, and checked the default folder settings in places, they are already set to default yet whenever i try open any of the folders, pictures, videos, documents etc, it opens the appearence preferences still. Help!
<e621> I guess I can wait until the alternate instaler downloads
<e621> I amnaged to do a full "successfu" instalation
<e621> of ubuntu
<e621> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<nertil> how is it possible i dont see grub menu when pc is starting, it goes directly to username and password login ?
<imbalism> hi, i've got an old hhkb, there is a diamond key that can not react my press(want to use it as meta), no keycode with xev, no scan code with dmesg. However, i can dump new raw data with cat /dev/usb* when i press that key. what should I do to make my ubuntu recognize this key? write a driver for it?
<e621> I found this post that seems to comment on the blank screen during and after installation
<prod__> nertil hold shift to see grub
<e621> but I don't know how to do the grub thing.. I click "e" but nothing happens
<prod__> What would you guys recommend remove pulseaudio or use a workaround? pasuspender for my wine crashes?
<nertil> that didnt help
<nertil> i got some error while grub is loading
<angelus> what kind of error?
<angelus> be more specific please
<nertil> well it doesnt shof
<TheMusicGuy> !wacom
<nertil> show just goes off and goes to login screen
<TheMusicGuy> !tablet
<magpiie> can someone advise please. I have managed to install ubuntu tweak, and checked the default folder settings in places, they are already set to default yet whenever i try open any of the folders, pictures, videos, documents etc, it opens the appearence preferences still. Help!
<twur> e621: Oh, if you already removed Windows, go ahead with the alternate installer
<angelus> but you start a session or you can not
<angelus> ?
<bazhang> magpiie, installed from where
<magpiie> i installed tweaks from http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<e621> twur I'll do that tomorrow, when the torrent is downloaded ^-^
<bazhang> magpiie, check their documentation; we don
<redGoat> magpiie: Right-click on the folders, Properties. Change to nautilus for default. Don't use Ubuntu Tweak. :(
<bazhang> magpiie, we dont support 3rd software such as ubuntu-tweak
<twur> e621: good luck :)
<magpiie> i cannot right click on any folder in the places tab, whenever i do, it opens the appearence settings window
<bazhang> magpiie, thats a problem with Ubuntu-tweak, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<SE7EN-LOCSTA> hi folks
<redGoat> magpiie: Pick any folder in ~/home.  Don't do it from Places.
<magpiie> i was having the problem before i installed ubuntu tweaks, thats why i downloaded it, it was recommended on here as a workaround
<dr_Willis_> Right clicking on a folder in places? Hmm. You mean the sidebar? or the menu item?
<TheMusicGuy> Ubuntu won't respond to input from my Wacom tablet. The guides I'm getting from Google don't seem to apply or else don't work.
<bazhang> magpiie, well remove it, then fix it
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Hi Friends,i have an issue with my acer aspire one 532h with SD card reader,Ubuntu is not detecting my SD Card Reader,It wont work,when i insert the card reader,Any Help?
<redGoat> dr_Willis_: Any folder you're having issues with. He is trying to right-click "Places" on gnome-panel.
 * dr_Willis_ is confused now. :)
<dr_Willis_> im not in gnome - so cant recreate what hes doing.
<|cE^MaN^^> hellow
<|cE^MaN^^> anyone who could help me please
<dr_Willis_> if you were to doiuble click on a folder. or select a folder in the places menu item. and it opens the wrong item. that would be a sign your default application for 'folders' is incorrect.
<|cE^MaN^^> my ip add was blocked
<magpiie> whenever i either left click, or right click on any of the folders in the places drop down menue from the taskbar, it opens the appearence preferences, i had the issue before i installed tweak, i installed that software as recommended erlier as a work around seeing as i am new to ubuntu. the issue is their regardless of tweak or not being installed
<twur> |cE^MaN^^: Blocked by who?
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu are you trying to use the "SD expansion" slot?
<bazhang> magpiie, uninstall it first
<|cE^MaN^^> and i cant enter ubuntuforums.org because my io was blocked
<|cE^MaN^^> my ip*
<bazhang> |cE^MaN^^, ask in #ubuntuforums
<dr_Willis_> magpii ubuntu-tweak has a 'file assoications'  feature - see what the 'folder'  entry is set to open with by default. It also has a 'reset gnome back to defaults' feature. Im not on a linux box right now so cant suggest anything in more details.
<magpiie> tweak has been completly removed via synapic manager, still the problem is there
<|cE^MaN^^> @iceman thanks
<jimenki> stay cool
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, Yes,i am using the Sd car slot
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: does the 532 have 2 slots, like the 531?
<redGoat> magpiie: The issue is caused by you. Not Ubuntu Tweak. However, we still don't recommend using Ubuntu Tweak as a workaround. We recommend a terminal instead.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, No it has only one slot
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: ah ok
<magpiie> ok, all the folders are pointing to their respective areas on the system, yet all when click on, open up the appearences window
<redGoat> magpiie: Accessories --> Terminal.  Paste this in.... "rm ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list"
<tdignan> Anyone have ubuntu working with multiple monitors and an ATI Radeon 4*** card?\
<l3en> hi
<soreau> tdignan: no, why?
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: check last lines of "dmesg" after you inserted a sd-card, any info?
<tdignan> X -configure yields unusable configurations for me, I'm not able to use the bigmonitor guide.. xrandr isn't working, neither is the admin interface in KDE to set up multiple\
<tdignan> I think I'm using fglrx because I clicked and installed it from proprietary drivers
<l3en> i have a problem using ubuntu on my VMware workstation
<magpiie> awesome, that worked, cheers. any ideas as to what i was doing wrong?
<tdignan> and, fglrxinfo yields results
<tdignan> fglrx_gears works
<bazhang> magpiie, using ubuntu tweak
<tdignan> but, no multiple monitors...
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Ok, I've reached the end of my debugging for this today.  Still can't quite find the right place....
<soreau> tdignan: Which driver are you using?
<tdignan> soreau: to the best of my knowledge, fglrx
<tdignan> I should probably check the xorg log, huh
<micromatikal> 13
<micromatikal> oops
<soreau> tdignan: Ah, that's the closed source proprietary driver. You should remove it and use the open source radeon driver instead
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: you still around
<magpiie> but like i was trying to say before, i was having the issue before ubuntu twaek was ever installed, i mentioned the problem on here, and was given the link to ubuntu tweak as a possible solution
<Arafangion> How do I boot the live cd straight into the command line?
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: ya man I gave up lol so sorry :(  I will be around though if you want to hit me up tomorrow or something, will check around
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, :Terminal saying command not found,i am a new bie,can you explain in a easier way
<expiation> is there an application I can use to remote desktop to windows?
<amit> 64 bit OS is not installing on my virtual box it says  this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU,but only detected an i686 CPU  Unable to boot -please use a kernel appropriate for ur CPU?
<magpiie> thanks for the code to resolve the issue, i will be saving it in my growing list of things to learn
<Arafangion> expiation: rdesktop.
<redGoat> magpiie: You "Open With --> Appearance Windows; Default=OK" with a folder. That's essentially what happened.
<expiation> Arafangion thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> micromatikal: Oh... don't worry .. I'll be back, and I'll get whatever help happens to be around when I do, but I thank you for your efforts thus far.
<Arafangion> expiation: Might not work with domain-based logins though.
<micromatikal> [TK]D-Fender: no worries man have a good night
<expiation> also how do I set the close minimize maximize stuff to be on the right side?
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: that is the easy way :)   "dmesg"  without quotes
<l3en> why after i upgraded ubuntu on my Virtual Machine , I cant get into the graphic interface?
<expiation> Arafangion thats fine :D but thanks for letting me know
<gazap-on> hello, do you guys lnow if exist an open source flash player software for browsers?
<redGoat> magpiie: It's not a code. It's a command. I gave you the command to remove a single file.  That single file preserves all default applications for certain file/folders. When you made VLC a default player for avi, mkv, etc. That information goes in that file.
<amit> ?? no one?
<rww> !gnash | gazap-on
<ubottu> gazap-on: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Arafangion> l3en: It's possible you have to update your kernel drivers to suit the new kernel, if it's the kernel that you upgraded.
<rww> gazap-on: which doesn't work very well.
<gazap-on> adobe flash player, eat too much cpu %
<bazhang> amit, try #vbox
<amit> as i havemy host OS ubuntu 64 bit.... plz help me why 64 bit OS is not installing on virtual machine
<tdignan> soreau: sorry, much laggage
<l3en> Arafangion: Im new to ubuntu, but how do you upgrade your drivers?
<amit> bazhang; thanx
<epistax> Man I'm still having such a crappy time trying to get ubuntu to recognize my harddrive correctly (and fully). I'm stuck in the installation state if anyone thinks they can lend a hand. It's an SATA thing..
<tdignan> soreau et al: http://pastie.org/1608763 -- Please take a look!
<tdignan> I am using fglrx..
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/572484/
<magpiie> yeah, i see what you mean, thanks for ya help, just one more thing thats annotying me, and i know its something simple..whenever i move my cursor to the edge of the monitor, it flips to the next desktop, how do i stop it?
<Arafangion> l3en: Was just giving you a hint - I'm actually not an ubuntu guru (I'm from Debian), so someone in this channelw ill have to give more specific advice.
<tdignan> xrandr shows both monitors, but when I try to do --left-of or something it says "max res is only foo" even  if I use the smallest resolution available...
<gazap-on> rww: can i use gnash on firefox?
 * [TK]D-Fender heads out.  Later all
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: that is right after you inserted a sd-card?
<redGoat> gazap-on: Try it. Everybody here are likely to use Flash.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, : Yes
<bazhang> !uptime
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: sudo modprobe sdhci
<rww> gazap-on: yes
<gazap-on> my problem with flash is the process npviewer.bin, the thing eat over 100% of cpu
<bazhang> BiPolah, hi
<gazap-on> i'll try then
<cmol> ha hope
<BiPolah> That's kind of you, hello!
<cmol> kekekek am need  help kekekek am sure need help
<cmol> =)) am need help
<bazhang> cmol, then ask a question
<IdleOne> BiPolah, hi
<manju_> exit
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, : Nothing happend, with sudo modprobe sdhci
<manju_> #exit
<cmol> oke bazhang
<manju_> how do i exit this channel?
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: insert the card again
<dpierce> manju_: '/exit'
<IdleOne> manju_: /part
<tdignan> /part
<manju_> dpierce, : I'll try that
<magpiie> how do i stop the monitor changing to the second desktop when the cursor hits the edge of the screen?
<amit> bazhang; how to know my cpu is x86-64 CPU or i686 CPU?
<rigved> kothaguy_ubuntu: tail -f /var/log/messages
<cmol> am have install java but on my app still need it the error is
<cmol> You need to install Java to use the webcam.  can you have bazhang
<magpiie> sorry if i sound like a noob, but i am. I ditched windows last week and am still finding my way around
<bazhang> cmol, enable the partner repo
<amit> how to know my cpu is x86-64 CPU or i686 CPU?
<bazhang> !partner | cmol
<ubottu> cmol: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<tdignan> magpiie: there are like a million different desktop envs in linux
<cmol> am have used ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> !java > cmol
<ubottu> cmol, please see my private message
<tdignan> magpiie: when you ask a question like that you should mention which one you're using
<magpiie> i am using compiz
<cmol> am have istall i
<cmol> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cmol> but still can't to use my app
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/572485/
<rigved> cmol: maybe you need to install sun java, from the official website
<tdignan> magpiie: i don't know, but it's definitely something you can click.
<tdignan> magpiie: poke around in the display settings
<cmol> ?
<bazhang> rigved, you mean from the partner repo
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: sudo modprobe sdhci_pci
<cmol> ? rigved am have download it, and am have install it am download from official website
<magpiie> i am using compiz to configure my desktops, I am sure the option is in there somewhere to allow the cursor to switch on screen edge touch, but i have been looking forever for the setting and for the life of me i cant find it lol
<cmol> but still not work
<SE7EN-LOCSTA> amit
<gazap-on> lool gnash rulz
<manju_> how to change my nick?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, : No change
<cmol> !sun
<tdignan> magpiie: you have this 'compiz config settings manager' thing installed?
<rigved> bazhang: yes
<magpiie> yes
<tdignan> it's not in there?
<tdignan> it might be called workspace warping
<manju_> how to change my nick?
<manju_> how to change my nick?
<manju_> how to change my nick?
<FloodBot1> manju_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vICk> how to block the control msg like "xxx has joined"
<bazhang> vICk, what client
<redGoat> vICk: What are you using? XChat? Irssi?
<r000t> Why can't I cat /dev/video0?
<vICk> xchat
<bazhang> vICk, right click channel hide
<redGoat> vICk: Right-click on a channel. Hide Join/Quit.
<freeday> Error: Native ODBC Error has anyone encounter this? and what causes?
<rigved> cmol: can you try to run your app from the terminal, so if it doesn't run it'll give an error meesage
<vICk> thank you, that work
<cmol> rigved, how i do it?
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: no idea then, sorry
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, :No problem,can you tell me the procedure,how to report this as a bug,what should i inculde while reporting it as bug
<aetherian> bonjour
<Logan_WP> !bugs | kothaguy_ubuntu
<ubottu> kothaguy_ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<expiation> how do I set the close minimize maximize stuff on windows to be on the right side? im using the default WM that ubuntu installs boot into
<llutz_> kothaguy_ubuntu: after some googling, it seems to be a known problem. look at launchpad if there already exist a bug
<redGoat> !controls | expiation
<ubottu> expiation: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Logan_WP> !fr | aetherian
<ubottu> aetherian: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<magpiie> Ahh right, i found it, but unfortunatly with me having desktop cube enabled, it wont let me enable desktop wall which is where the screen edge change option is
<cmol> !controls | expiation
<aetherian> uh
<kothaguy_ubuntu> llutz, :Thank you,Thanks for your help ,and your time
<cmol> kothaguy_ubuntu, your welcome :)
<rigved> cmol: javac program.java   then: java program
<amit> !clflush
<cmol> rigved, am will try
<cmol> rigved, am will send the error if have to you my borhta.
<amit> can my cpu support 64 bit OS as i have    Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz
<amit>   ram 4gb
<bazhang> yes
<QuestionMark> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amit> bazhang: one one is giving answer in #vbox can u plz help me or guide me
<JeffCBR> Did my last post make it to the channel?
<amit> bazhang; sorry no one
<JeffCBR> I am having a terrible time trying to configure wpa_supplicant properly.
<morgan> hey, anyone been thru the process of installing a TV tuner in linux. been through some BS so far n no dice
<Logan_WP> !language | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JeffCBR> I can connect to my network just fine if I set it to WEP, but WPA is NOT working.
<JeffCBR> !wpa_supplicant
<nertil> use wep than
<QuestionMark> i tried to install madwifi into a Presario c700 laptop but send me the next error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572493/ someone can help me ?
<SE7EN-LOCSTA> worried about wepcrack?
<JeffCBR> nertil: I'd prefer to use WPA2. That's what I've always used until this problem.
<nertil> QuestionMark sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tripelbaby> Anyone know a channel name wherein I could discuss "which laptop to buy"?
<redGoat> tripelbaby: ##hardware
<nertil> and try that again
<shawngmc> anyone good with mdadm/softraid available for a quick question?
<QuestionMark> already install nertil
<nertil> cmake?
<tripelbaby> will try that. I think they're into the tech details like drivers but I'll go there.
<dr_Willis_> best to read reviews online tripelbaby :)\
<redGoat> tripelbaby: or ##hardwares -- You check.
<cmol> == ALL AM AWAY :
<morgan> anyone got a link for tv tuners in ubuntu.. i tried a bunch already n I know the bus/dev number etc, but am not sure i have drivers installed
<QuestionMark> cmake ?
<dr_Willis_> someday soon i hope we will be able to get Ubuntu arm based laptops.
<QuestionMark> cmake: commando not found
<josefig> I have two questions: 1.- why when I log in my touch pad stops working and I have to plug my usb mouse and 2.- how to enable my bluetooth ?
<dr_Willis_> morgan the Mythtv web site/channel/#muthbuntu channel; know a lot about tv tuners
<dr_Willis_> #mythbuntu
<morgan> cheers
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, don't like mips at all? :)
<miketomdool> dr_Willis_: whats are the advantages of arm processors?
<dr_Willis_> I Imagine by xmas there will be so many arm/ubuntu laptops/tablets out.. it will be total chaor.
<psycho_oreos> risc processor
<rigved> josefig: there must a hardware button on your laptop to enable/ disable both the touchpad and the bluetooth. try that
<amit> dr_willis: ihave 64bit host OS and when i went to install another  64 bit OS on virtual machine it says that this kernel doesnot support x86-64 bit CPU only i686 CPU detected plz use appropriatr kerneel? m confussed plz help me as i asked but no ne comes for help
<josefig> p1pppp
<dr_Willis_> miketomdool  low power ussage = longer battery life  is a main featire
<rigved> amit: is your processor have VT enabled?
<SE7EN-LOCSTA> amit, what type processor do you have?
<Logan_WP> !anyone | shawngmc
<ubottu> shawngmc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<josefig> rigved: you were right with my touchpad lol, but not with bluetooth because it's the same button for my wireless and it's turned on indeed.
<shawngmc> I've got a three drive raid-5 array - when I start ubuntu, it tries to rebuild and mount it, but it fails. In disk utility, it says 'not running, partially assembled'
<shawngmc> I can stop and restart the array, and it's fine.
<amit> model name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz
<psycho_oreos> dr_Willis_, soon enough we might see mips entering the embedded market. Sure arm is dominating now mainly in the embedded market but it might not be for long
<madsailor> miketomdool, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture
<amit> rigved: how to know about ? VT
<Xmf1> hi all
<shawngmc> Any ideas why it would fail on boot? I've removed the entries from my mdadm.conf and /etc/fstab for it
<Xmf1> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 :: I am trying to setup DisplayLink, i edited xorg.conf and i got the display link working (on it atm) but laptop screen and vga monitor are not working?  anyone here can help?
<rigved> josefig: turn on the bluetooth using the hardware button and then check System > Administration > System Monitor for bluetooth process
<miketomdool> thanks madsailor
<amit> SE7EN-LOCSTA: model no. Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz
<SE7EN-LOCSTA> ty, i was checking to make sure it is indeed 64 bit, and it is
<Xmf1> http://goo.gl/ZOfOh she just installed ubuntu
<Xmf1> :D
<Logan_WP> !ot | Xmf1
<ubottu> Xmf1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amit> SE7EN-LOCSTA; plz tell me what do do next. an how to enable VT?
<shawngmc> nobody for my softraid question? crud.
<SE7EN-LOCSTA> i am a linux-noob, i was seeing if that was the problem, past that.. i dont know, sorry man
<rigved> amit: not sure but try this in the terminal: sudo lshw | less        It should list all the capabilities of your processor (you may have to scroll down using the down arrow key)
<rigved> amit: if it is VT enabled, it should be listed there
<amit> rigved: i saw in flag option under command cat /proc/cpuinfo  there is vmx in flags option
<magpiie> Where do i find the option to save running programs for next time i log onto my desktop?
<shawngmc> magpile: System > Preferences > Startup Applications, then the options tab
<JeffCBR> How do I check what drivers my devices are using?
<rigved> amit: ya you can do that too. so it supports VT. now check the BIOS to see if VT is enabled
<JeffCBR> route -e
<Starcraftmazter> are there any bugs in vlc which make it crash when using open network stream?
<BiPolah> Magpiie:  Preferences > Screensaver perhaps?
<amit> rigved;  sorry tell me how to check BIOS  through command
<BiPolah> Magpiie: Sorry, Startup Applications, not Screensaver
<amit> rigved: i have no idea related to VT through  BIOS check
<rigved> Starcraftmazter: if the network stream address is not correct, then it'll close
<Starcraftmazter> rigved: my vlc crashes X simply when i click on 'open network stream'
<rigved> amit: not via terminal.you need to restart your computer. on the motherboard logo screen, it should say something like Press <F1> for setup. press F1 to enter BIOS. the VT option should be somewhere there
<rigved> Starcraftmazter: which version?
<Starcraftmazter> rigved: whatever is in the ubuntu repos
<Starcraftmazter> its been happening for a while
<Starcraftmazter> it just says 'vlc <unknown>: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0.' and crashes X
<Logan_WP> Starcraftmazter: Have you asked in #videolan ?
<amit> rigved: o thanx m going to try if it would disable i have to enable it?
<Starcraftmazter> nope what channel ios thjat for>?
<rigved> Starcraftmazter: it shouldn't. run vlc from the terminal. then try to open it the network stream. if it crashes, there should be a detailed error message in the terminal
<Starcraftmazter> rigved: i did, i just pased the message
<Logan_WP> Starcraftmazter: VLC
<Starcraftmazter> 'vlc <unknown>: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0.'
<Starcraftmazter> thats the only thing it said
<canthiswait> is there default alternative to  ESC+B/ESC-F for moving back or forward a word in the terminal?
<rigved> Starcraftmazter: then it says that the stream that you are trying to access refused to allow you to connect
<rigved> amit: yes, enable it
<Guest26834> does anybody use gnucash?
<Starcraftmazter> rigved: you misunderstand. I do not get to the stage where i enter the stream URL. As soon as I pick the option to open a network stream, VLC crashes X
<amit> rigved; should i also to enable the I/O APIC i
<rigved> Starcraftmazter: ok.
<Logan_WP> Guest26834: You can find help with gnucash on irc.gnome.org on channel #gnucash
<Starcraftmazter> is this a known issue in VLC or ubuntu or ubuntu-vlc?
<rigved> amit: i do not know about that. but give me a moment and i'll tell you
<amit> rigved: o k at this time m going to enbale VT
<Guest26834> thx
<Guest26834> @logan thx
<Logan_WP> Guest26834: No problem.
<freeday> Error: Native ODBC Error anyone has figure it out? and what causes why I cant connect to my local mysql server?
<lolicon> how to spindown a seagate freeagent goflex external drive ?
<Ethelwulf> right click, safely remove?  Unless you want to keep the drive mounted...
<dpierce> lolicon: you can set that in your bios or from a power management panel
<scriptwarlock> !panel
<lolicon> dpierce: any solution without gui tools ?
<birdinatux> does ubuntu 10.10 support wpa-psk?
<Ethelwulf> yup
<Ethelwulf> and wpa2
<dr_Willis_> lolicon the powersaver settings tool has a spindown  option also
<kothaguy_ubuntu> exit
<lolicon> the hard drive is still spinning after i umount the partition
<dr_Willis_> lolicon some of mine spindown automatically by default.
<birdinatux> hmm i can't seem to connect and i know my pass is right....
<dr_Willis_> after 5-10 min.
<shawngmc> well, let me ask this: if it's not in fstab and mdadm, where is disk utility (and, by extension, I suppose, mdadm) picking up the MD superblocks?
<lolicon> dr_Willis_: i want i spindown immediately since i 'm going to remove it ..
<Ethelwulf> lolicon: do you want to know if it's safe to unplug at this point or do you want to spin it down to save power?
<lolicon> Ethelwulf: the former
<amit> rigved: i have enabled intel VT  for directed I/O (VT-d)  as it says enable or disable processor support for virtualization
<dr_Willis_> lolicon if its unmounted. you can remove it.
<rigved> Starcraftmazter: i cannot find anything on the web. maybe try to check if all the dependencies are satisfied.
<rigved> amit: was it disabled before?
<Satisfied> yes, they are.
<lolicon> dr_Willis_: but it's a hard drive , not a flash disk ..
<tripelbaby> hi all, I need to have some reference page so I can look up to see if - a particular laptop has a wireless card that will work (flawlessly!) with Ubuntu. (laffs)
<dr_Willis_> lolicon dosent matter..
<rigved> Starcraftmazter: if you think it's a bug, then create file a new bug
<amit> rigved: there is also an option only          intel  VT  it says that any changes to this seting requires power cycling to take effect  but  i don't enable this option.      ya previously that was disable i enabled that
<tripelbaby> hi Dr_Willis -- tripelb waves!
<dr_Willis_> Hello Trip.
<dpierce> lolicon: unless its a hotswap drive you shouldnt have to worry about it
<Ethelwulf> I assume his drive is powered by the usb and not an external source
<lolicon> dpierce: 'hotswap' ?
<rigved> amit: ok. so now try to run that virtual x86_64 OS
<amit> rigved: o k thanx m going to try
<lolicon> Ethelwulf: yes, it's powered by the usb
<amit> rigved: how much min ram should i give to it
<madsailor> tripelbaby,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<tripelbaby> <-- wants wireless card info - yes I want to guy this acer tonight... ah madsailor, TY
<rigved> amit: which OS is it? will it have GUI? or only terminal?
<Starcraftmazter> rigved: yeh i think i will
<madsailor> tripelbaby, np
<amit> rigved: redhat 6 beta
<tripelbaby> madsailor, acer isnt on the list at all!!
<rigved> amit: sorry i don't know much about RedHat. will it have a GUI?
<madsailor> tripelbaby, you may need to find out which wieless chipset is being used ;)
<tripelbaby> madsailor, I will not use the windows. final answer.
<amit> rigved: yes but after certain technical setting we get gui in it as now only interactive mode means terminal
<Ethelwulf> lolicon: the only concerns of data corruption are if files are being written to the drive when you unplug it.  Unmounting the drive tells the OS to finish writing whatever it writing to the hard drive.  At that point it is indeed safe to unplug, it doesn't necessarily need to spin down to be safe to unplug.
<Logan_WP> amit: RedHat support is on irc.servercentral.net #redhat
<dpierce> lolicon: just specialized caddy loaded drives. often found on servers
<tripelbaby> madsailor, arg. I'll look on the websites...
<rigved> amit: on the RedHat website, there should be a mention of the minimum and the recommended amount of RAM. you can give it that much
<lolicon> Ethelwulf: will it damage the disk?
<amit> rigved: what was the second option that only says intel VT- any changes to this setting requires power cycling to take effect as i not enable this
<Ethelwulf> lolicon: nope
<lolicon> Ethelwulf: the surface and heads ..
<gaelfx> Ethelwulf: the only thing that should damage that is propelling it at a solid object at great speed
<Ethelwulf> gaelfx: lol
<rigved> amit: you enaled VT-d right?
<amit> rigved; yes
<rigved> amit: and the other option was Intel VT?
<amit> rigved: yes both are of intel but one with -d and onthe not having this
<amit> rigved: so i enabled option with -d as it says about virtualization
<Ethelwulf> lolicon: in my limited understanding of hard drive construction.  Most, if not all, hard drives built within the last few years (especially those built for the purpose of usb powered external drives) automatically park the heads when the power is disconnected.
<bullgard> [Maverick] Why do the files //usr/bin/seahorse-agent, seahorse-preferences und seahorse-tool no longer exist?
<JeffCBR> Should my WPA2-PSK be in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf or somewhere else?
<JeffCBR> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rigved> amit: the only that i can think of is that the other one must be VT-x or just plain VT. i thik that you need to enable both
<gaelfx> so mplayer plays videos really smoothly, but smplayer is playing them pretty choppy/laggy, how can I figure out what's going wrong? I'm using vdpau if that helps
<amit> rigved; then what is the meaning of power cycling to take effect
<rigved> amit: but in this case, a simple reboot is not enough to enable VT
<amit> rigved: then what to do to enable this completely
<Ethelwulf> gealfx: have you tried using xv as the renderer?
<Ethelwulf> sorry output driver*
<rigved> amit: after you enable VT, you should switch off the power supply. after maybe 15 seconds of complete power off, you can switch on the PC.
<rigved> amit: note: when i say power off i mean from the main supply to the PC
<amit> rigved : ok i understood this so i have to enable both of te VT
<heyboy> hello. Are bookmarks stored on UbuntuOne? or are they only synced with another member computer?
<gaelfx> Ethelwulf: no, but I really wanna use vdpau since I don't wanna burn out another cpu, and besides, I know it should work since mplayer has no issues with it
<sgtmattbaker> I'm trying to get Nautilus to use the text based location bar by default, but I can't get it to default to that when the nautilus window is opened by root
<rigved> amit: this to encable the one that says power cyclying is required
<sgtmattbaker> this command works for non-root nautilus usage: gconftool-2 --type=Boolean --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry false
<amit> rigved: ok m coming after doing this ok
<rigved> amit: ok. then test your virtual OS
<amit> rigved: it means both should be enabled to use virtual box
<rigved> amit: ys
<amit> rigved: ok m coming after doing this thanx
<raido> JeffCBR: Thats where you would put it if you are using the wireless tools from the command line to bring up you wireless networks, otherwise I think its done another way when using the Gonme or KDE tools
<sgtmattbaker> anyone see my question?
<godsgrace> Hello
<JeffCBR> Thanks, raido... it's not working for some reason. Right now I'm stuck trying to find out which module is my wifi driver. I used lsmod, but there are a few listings pertaining to ath and I googled all of them and I'm not sure which is the driver.
<raido> sgtmattbaker: you need to login to the gdm as root then with the gconf editor set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry" to on
<Ethelwulf> gaelfx: Hmm... I haven't used vdpau much since XV works so well.  I'm having no trouble watching 720p video on an old dell inspiron laptop.  However it seems my wiki dive into it has revealed that XV will use the gpu.  Try, within the drop-down menu, one of the versions of XV that mentions your video card.
<soreau> JeffCBR: If you have an atheros chip, it's likely either ath9k or ath5k
<sgtmattbaker> raido: Ok. I used the sudo command..
<dr_Willis_> any module may also load other modules..
<JeffCBR> soreau: Thanks!
<immy> how can i do this: mkdir blah/blah2
<raido> No, you have to login to gonem as root, you want this for the root user right?
<Mathuin> Is there an elegant way to temporarily disable all X11 on an Ubuntu machine?
<karla> immy, mkdir -p
<immy> thx
<FluxD> Is there a way to turn off libnotify for certain apps? And is there a way to turn off libnotify completely?
<dr_Willis_> mathuin disable for how long/what reason?
<Mathuin> dr_Willis: one reboot, to save RAM.
<soreau> JeffCBR: View ap's with 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep -i ssid'
<dr_Willis_> the 'text' kernel boot option. can turn it off.   or you could let it load. then stop the gdm service
<dr_Willis_> sudo service gdm stop
<immy> thx karla - worked like a charm
<Mathuin> dr_Willis_: awesome, thanks.
<bullgard> [Maverick] Why do the files //usr/bin/seahorse-agent, seahorse-preferences und seahorse-tool no longer exist?
<karla> immy, yw
<Mathuin> That's way better than "chmod -x /usr/sbin/gdm-binary" :-)
<Ethelwulf> gaelfx: xsensors is a good program for monitoring cpu temp, if you're concerned about heat.
<poobird> #joomla
<gaelfx> Ethelwulf: yeah, I've already got sensors on my panel
<amit> rigved; now there is another problem
<JeffCBR> soreau: I know the SSID, and I can connect using WEP or no encryption... The problem is getting wpasupplicant working right.
<amit> rigved; now it saying kernael panic -not syncing:Fatal exception
<JeffCBR> wpasupplicant might not support ath5k? do i need madwifi?
<llutz_> bullgard: apt-file search says: seahorse-plugins: /usr/bin/seahorse-agent
<gaelfx> amit: sounds like someone's having fun
<llutz_> bullgard: same for the other 2 things (whatever it is)
<amit> gaelfx: http://img707.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgs.png/
<soreau> JeffCBR: Just make a wpa_supplicant.conf file and use it with: sudo wpa_supplicant -B -u -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log -c /path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0
<raido> JeffCBR: I have used thes instructions in the past for WPA and had success https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant
<soreau> JeffCBR: And then: sudo dhclient wlan0
<amit> rigved:http://img707.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgs.png/
<JeffCBR> soreau: I've done all that.
<JeffCBR> many times...
<soreau> JeffCBR: Any other running instances of NetworkManager, wpa_supplicant, or dhclient might interfere with doing it from cli
<soreau> check with ps ax
<JeffCBR> nm is asleep.
<JeffCBR> wpa is running, but it restarts itself if i kill it.
<amit> gaelfx: after enabling VT when i went to install  64 bit   OS  on virtual box it shows that. plz help me
<JeffCBR> I was actually just getting there.
<karla> JeffCBR, that's probably the one spawned by something like networkmanager?
<JeffCBR> How can I shut it down?
<raido> amit: did you implement a 64bit environment
<gaelfx> is it wcid or wicd that you can replace nm with?
<karla> wicd
<amit> radio:don't understand
<karla> nm is a service, you can just stop it
<immy> if i chmod 700 a script and save it to a linux filesystem on a thumb drive are the permissions also saved? what if i email it is an attachment to a friend? will they be able to open it?
<raido> is the virtual machine you built a 64bit
<JeffCBR> karla, nm is sleeping and not a problem.
<bullgard> llutz_: Ah! I need installing the DEB program package »seahorse-plugins«.  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<llutz_> immy: 1st depends on the filesystem used
<JeffCBR> wpa_supplicant is up, and when I kill it, it restarts again.
<immy> ext3/3
<immy> ext3/4
<karla> JeffCBR, it still spawns a wpasupplicent even if it sleeps
<amit> radio: yes i installed it through s/w centre as it says that it is for x86-64bit
<llutz_> bullgard: hint: learn to use apt-file, very helpfull
<JeffCBR> karla, ok, I'll try.
<JeffCBR> nm also respawns.
<bullgard> llutz_: I prefer Synaptic and packages.ubuntu.com
<amit> radio: i enabled intel VT and intel VT -d through BIOS under security option and power off my computer also
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: no, you have to stop the service using /etc/init.d
<karla> JeffCBR, have you used the service stop command instead of just kill??
<immy> well i think it is definitely possible to open such a file if it is not encrypted...
<immy> i guess if you have root permissions you have de facto r/w access
<raido> amit: Right thats the virtual server software, but when you "build" the virtual hardware for the virtual machine did you make a 64 bit machine
<amit> radio: from where to do this?
<JeffCBR> karla: gaelfx: I don't know how to do that. Which file in /etc/init.d?
<amit> radio: as i have installed 64 bit OS as my host
<karla> JeffCBR, i dont remember the exact name of the service of nm on ubuntu otherwise i'd tell you
<llutz_> bullgard: then you should learn to use that. packages.u.c needs 2 secs to find the answer
<karla> JeffCBR, something like /etc/init.d/network-manager or something
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<gaelfx> throw a sudo somewhere in there as well
<karla> gaelfx, duh right? lol
<llutz_> bullgard: "search the contents of packages" is what apt-file search does
<gaelfx> yar
<raido> amit: Im not sure but I know you can define the hardware specs for the VM that you want to build
<overrider> If i use tune2fs -m 1 to basically decrease the reserved space amount on my 2TB Drive from 5 to 1 percent, does it take a long time, eg does it need to rewrite the filesystem?
<karla> overrider, not to my knowledge
<llutz_> overrider: no
<amit> radio: should it be done from BIOS
<JeffCBR> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.18" (uid=1000 pid=28410 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<llutz_> overrider: you could set it to -m 0  if that partition is just a data-partition and not your /
<gaelfx> amit: just so you know, his nick is RAIdo, not radio
<JeffCBR> nevermind, duh
<raido> gaelfx: lol
<amit> gaelfx; ok hahaha.. sorry
<Guest60711> how can i password Block apps like when u have to insert password for updates ?
<gaelfx> amit: no biggie, just makin sure you're talking to the right person
<gaelfx> Guest60711: you would have to change the permissions
<amit> gaelfx: yes
<FluxD> Is there a way to turn off libnotify for certain apps? And is there a way to turn off libnotify completely?
<karla> uggh that upstart thing, once I got the whole system messed up, the only way to finish dpkg configure is to have upstart running but it's broken and I only have /bin/sh as init
<overrider> llutz_: yes its a drive used in a raid array later mounted to /data , not a system drive. Is it safe?
<soraya> gaelfx, how i do that pal ?
<gaelfx> soraya: but I'm not sure how you get the authentication to automagically popup
<gaelfx> soraya: do "man chmod" in a terminal, I think it'll tell you how to do whatever you want and more
<llutz_> overrider: it is. the reserved space makes only sense on / (/tmp, /var).
<gaelfx> soraya: are you trying to do this for an app or a file?
<soraya> gaelfx, apps
<amit> raido:Sir!now what to do to solve this problem
<JeffCBR> Thanks for the info about services, guys. I hadn't gotten around to that side of it, yet.
<bullgard> llutz_: My problem was that I had no idea that I might not have installed a certain DEB program package. I thought that there was a reshuffle in the GNOME package seahorse or similar.
<raido> soraya: if you wanf detailed control over who does what on a system you want to look at implementing ACL (access control lists)
<JeffCBR> So, how do I stop services from running at startup? I don't need nm at all, really.
<raido> amit: no way to know from here
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: it ain't no thing, I only learned about it a little while ago myself
<JeffCBR> dhclient still can't get an IP.
<amit> raido: thanx
<raido> JeffCBR: remove them from your startu scripts, "man update-rc.d"
<foobllahbarbleh> Any xchat users here? Check out this fake ctcp version response... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10496242
<soraya> JeffCBR, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<JeffCBR> soraya: thanks. I'll look there. I give up tonight, though.
 * JeffCBR dies.
<llutz_> raido: update-rc.d won't work well with upstart scripts.
<soraya> raido, how i see this SCL
<soraya> ACL
<raido> soraya: http://linux.die.net/man/5/acl
<raido> apt-get install acl
<Diverdude> I have a server running ubuntu 10.10 server ed. Sometimes (quite often) i can hear that it just starts to just spin up and work, and I dont really have any idea what its doing. How can i find out what it is actually doing?
<gaelfx> Diverdude: dmesg is probably the best way, ps -A
<gaelfx> *or ps -A
<llutz_> Diverdude: iotop, ps
<rww> was last set in December5
<raido> gaelfx: dmesg doesnt show much after boot
<llutz_> Diverdude: common things are fs-syncs, writing logs, cron-jobs
<rww> eep
<amit> raido: this problem is perhabs discussed in this link plz see if you get some point help me as m unable to understood much more https://partner-bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=605566
<Diverdude> llutz, i have to set it up on the server or i contact it from a client or what?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 605566 in kernel "RHEL6 PV domU kernel panic on RHEL5 xen host" [High,Closed: currentrelease]
<gaelfx> raido: my bad, I forgot that it only seems to dump errors
<llutz_> Diverdude: check it on the server
<raido> amit: see ubottu^^^ are you current?
<amit> raido: yes m using beta version
<caoyu1099> 10.04 无线网卡驱动
<xXJustinKingXx> Can anyone confirm for me that this irc thing is working?
<gaelfx> xXJustinKingXx: yes
<jasim> i can.
<xXJustinKingXx> Much obliged.
<adhikari_> yes its working
<adhikari_> how can a person be helpfull up here
<raido> amit: I wish I could help but you are asking a Red Hat question in a Ubuntu channel and your running beta software... your above our pay--grade
<gaelfx> adhikari_: answer the things you know, stay away from the things you don't
<adhikari_> gaelfx: was i into the thing that I do not know?
<amit> raido: no m asking it as ubuntu user as m using my ubuntu as host OS and i installed virtual box withu ubuntu s/w centre so guys its an ubuntu question
<Diverdude> llutz, what do you mean by check it on the server?
<gaelfx> adhikari_: sorry, I didn't realize you were talking to someone else, I thought it was a general uestion
<gaelfx> *question
<llutz_> Diverdude: if you want to know whats happening on the server, you have to check it there. nothing to be done on the clients
<adhikari_> gaelfx: it just was a general question no need to be sorry
<bloodriver> Question: I set up a dual boot system (7 and Meerkat), installed 7 and then 'kat but now I get grub rescue> prompt.  I've never had this problem before.  Anyone can direct me to an address on how to troubleshoot (and solve) this problem?  I've googled until my google is dry.
<amit> raido: the basis of this question is why virtual box OSE not installing OS of 64 bit ?
<raido> amit: Virtual Box does not allow 64bit virtual machines
<Ritlee> so i have  a nfs share mounted, I am trying to recursively copy a folder from the mount onto the current machine... which has 1.8 TB free... but i get the error "cp: cannot create directory 'Big Momma/Videos': No space left on device" as well as ALL the other directories inside being listed with the same error
<amit> raido: r u sure
<birdinatux>  bloodriver I think they make a cream for a dry google.
<raido> Yes
<raido> amit: OSE is limited to 32bit
<raido> amit: you should have noticet that when you chose the host system specs for the VM you created
<amit> raido: but when m installing it from s/w centre it is showing it for x86-64
<barebone> Hello everyone, I installed deskop recorder for screen recording. How can I highlight the pose pointer/cursor? It's needed to guide where the mouse is.
<barebone> mouse pointer/cursor*
<raido> amit: Dude, thate because your machine is 64 bit. It will only allow you to build 32bit VMs
<amit> raido: then what to do to use 64 bit on any virtual box
<karla> amit, that probably just refers to virtualbox itself being a software package built for a 64bit os
<raido> amit: Pay money to Virtual Box or use another VM
<llutz_> raido: vbox has 64bit guest-support since 2.0, so has ose
<bloodriver> I'd have to run it by my doctor, as I'm on antibotics now...non-google related...but what's the dealy-o on this grub rescue>?
<josefig1> lol
<Ritlee> amit, why are you so hard pressed to use 64 bit? most programs haven't been written with a 64 bit version yet
<karla> raido, i thought virtualbox was free???
<FluxD> Is there a way to turn off libnotify for certain apps? And is there a way to turn off libnotify completely?
<amit> ritlee: i just want to try redhat 6 as m studying for RHCE6
<llutz_> karla: free as in beer
<Ritlee> amit, and it doesn't come in an x86 version?
<amit> Ritlee: yes it is of 64 bit
<karla> llutz, ugh, why does it always have to be beer?
<amit> ritlee: check it
<amit> only issue is related to virtual box with 64 bit not with redhat
<raido> llutz_: hmmmm
<llutz_> raido: difference PUEL<->OSE is just the missing prorietary usb-part
<raido> llutz_: News to me. I havent used it in a while. Thanks.
<Ritlee> amit, looking at their site... but it does appear they have a 32 bit version of 6
<Ritlee> amit, are you looking for a server or desktop?
<amit> ritlle:enterprises
<josefig1> I have a dell 15r and i cannot get working my bluetooth, some help?
<Ritlee> amit Red Hat current versions are all enterprise... they have both server and desktop in the enterprise flavour
<raido> amit: I think you done understand that if you have a 64 bit machine you install 64bit packages "virtualbox-ose_64.deb" than you can install 32 or 64 vit VMs on the virtual host
<amit> Ritlee: dude don't  take my discussion in another way i just want to learn from u guys
<amit> raido: ok
<raido> amit: you have a 64 bit computer, you will allways (well..) install 64bit packages on it.
<Ritlee> amit i'm just trying to figure out what it is you are trying to install on VB and show you a 32 bit version that will work for you
<raido> amit: but as far as the virtual host goes, pick your choice.
<Ritlee> raido, very true as long as the HOST OS is 64 bit as well ;)
<caoyu1099> wireless drive ,bcm4312
<raido> Ritlee: yes, indeed
<amit> thanx to all of u
<Fr33_z3> hi, anybody on?
<Fr33_z3> anybody?
<karla> It's always when somebody wants to know who else is alive than everyone dies
<karla> !help | Fr33_z3
<ubottu> Fr33_z3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fr33_z3> :-) hi karla
<karla> :)
<Fr33_z3> i have a small problem with my Mobile Broadband connection
<Fr33_z3> I was surfing when it suddenly stopped working. I downloaded and installed wine, after which it completely stopped working
<Fr33_z3> im able to get the device connected, and I'm also getting wvdial to issue me the IP addresses
<Fr33_z3> but I'm not able to browse or do anything with the connection
<karla> Fr33_z3, can you ping, say 4.2.2.2 ?
<Fr33_z3> i tried pinging my DNS server, but I'm getting a sendmsg denied error
<karla> ah
<jigynet> what is dhcp?
<karla> Jeopardy!
<jigynet> my bro 7.04?? crashed with a failed dhcp?
<Fr33_z3> my resolv.conf reads this : nameserver 202.138.103.190
<Fr33_z3> nameserver 202.138.117.60
<Fr33_z3> i thought installing wine broke my internet because it there were a lot of unsatisfied dependenciess
<Fr33_z3> *dependenciess
<jigynet> well rebuild them ?
<jigynet> right?
<Fr33_z3> so i uninstalled wine completely
<Fr33_z3> i removed it
<Fr33_z3> using autoremove
<Fr33_z3> but now my internet connection is broken
<jigynet> how are u here?
<karla> i doubt wine is the cause
<jigynet> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<jigynet> yea
<dijonyummy> it sucks i cant use ubuntu on my laptop because the hibernation/sleep doesn't work at all
<jigynet> !why would dhcp fail?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jigynet> dij how why what?
<Fr33_z3> im currently accessing IRC from my Win7
<jigynet> so it's a wubi install?
<dr_Willis_> i dont really see why 'hibernation' is a Must have feature dijonyummy
<Fr33_z3> yes, on a seperate linux partition
<rww> so it's not a Wubi install
<Noobie645> grub
<jigynet> dij my hibernate works fine if i'm not over 1 gig in oepn programs..xubuntu 10.10
<jigynet> 64bit
<Fr33_z3> it is a Wubi install on a seperate partition
<rww> ...
<jigynet> Dr_Willis, so we can tell it to use swap ?
<Fr33_z3> i have no idea what I did to break the internet
<raido> Fr33_z3: Maybe a silly question but is there a hardware switch for that card? Are you sure you didnt shut it off. Ive done that.
<Fr33_z3> *internet connection
<jigynet> freeze what were u doing before this, have u contacted yur isp?
<dr_Willis_> if using hibernate/suspend - you do want a very large swap partition.
<Fr33_z3> no, it worked great 15 min back
<jigynet> Freeaqingme, i have switches on myine
<Fr33_z3> and no, it doesn't have a switch of any sort
<Fr33_z3> it works via USB
<Fr33_z3> it's just a USB modem
<karla> uhhh, well it could be a defective USB port
<Fr33_z3> well then how is it working in Win7?
<jigynet> lol i've broken those be4 =/
<jigynet> ok cool
<raido> Fr33_z3: oh, when you installed wine, you did it with apt-get or synaptic?
<Fr33_z3> apt-get
<Fr33_z3> apt-get install wine 1.2
<Fr33_z3> that's what i used
<raido> Fr33_z3: ok, did you do any other updated or an upgrade?
<Ethelwulf> You want your swap partition to be atleast the size of installed memory to use hibernate.
<Fr33_z3> yeah, i updated apt
<karla> Fr33_z3, and autoremove won't remove your wine btw
<jigynet> how do i make a swap on a wubi install?
<raido> Fr33_z3: what other packaged were updated
<Fr33_z3> none
<Fr33_z3> none i'm aware of, is there any log you would like to see?
<raido> Fr33_z3: karla is right, to completely remove wine, do "apt-get purge wine"
<Fr33_z3> raido : is there any way I can revert my settings?
<Fr33_z3> like everything i've done today?
<raido> Fr33_z3: "sudo cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<raido> Fr33_z3: see what you did
<Fr33_z3> alright, lemme get you that log
<raido> Fr33_z3: and if there is anyhing related to networking
<Fr33_z3> you would only need today's entries right?
<raido> yeah
<Ethelwulf> be sure to use the dump site or you will get yelled at by bot
<Fr33_z3> :D i don't intend to flood this channel
<Ethelwulf> :)
<Fr33_z3> oh and raido, btw, i had to update grub today
<Fr33_z3> i just got my touchpad working
<Fr33_z3> so i needed to update grub
<raido> Fr33_z3: so you updated your kernel?
<Fr33_z3> i dont think that is relevant to the internet connection issue is it?
<Fr33_z3> yes i had to
<Ethelwulf> I can't wait for updates to be fully automated...
<raido> Fr33_z3: It is entirely possible a kernel update can mess that up, but not likely.
<Fr33_z3> 1. Edit /etc/default/grub to include GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop"
<Fr33_z3> just this one
<Fr33_z3> i dont remember issuing a complete kernel update
<raido> Fr33_z3:
<raido> Fr33_z3: ok
<karla> Fr33_z3, what's the output of 'sudo route -n'
<AJH101> hi does anyone know much about citrix? i windows i use shift/f2 to minimise the screen but this does not seem to work in ubuntu - any ideas?
<karla> Fr33_z3, it's unlikely to be the problem though
<Fr33_z3> im currently on Win7, if you give me a list of the logs/outputs you need, i can fetch them all for u in one go
<raido> Fr33_z3: are you on a Dell
<Fr33_z3> karla : i thought so, my internet connection was fine even after i did that update (because I rebooted my system)
<Fr33_z3> raido : sony vaio vpceb34en
<raido> Fr33_z3: I think those kernel params brok it, boot without them and test it
<jigynet> is this going to work for me in 10.10?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980833
<Fr33_z3> but that would break my touchpad
<Fr33_z3> i just got it working
<jigynet> lul mine is uber sensitive and has no gestures xD
<raido> Fr33_z3: yeah but you need to know what broke wireless, if thats not it you can put it back in.
<craz^> is there anything that can be done if a NIC i put in isnt even detected if i do lspci or is something broken?
<Fr33_z3> ok then, lemme get you the history
<Fr33_z3> bbrb
<raido> Fr33_z3: dont need it, Im pretty sure its the kernel params
<Fr33_z3> brb
<jigynet> would a dpkg-configure erase data that would reveal what broke things?
<Fr33_z3> ok raido, lemme try that
<Fr33_z3> brb
<AJH101> hi does anyone know much about citrix? in windows i use shift/f2 to minimise the screen but this does not seem to work in ubuntu - any ideas?
<karla> AJH101, I really don't know much about it, besides that it sound kinda lemony
<Logan_WP> !citrix | AJH101
<ubottu> AJH101: For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<AJH101> karla: lemony? :-)
<AJH101> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<scriptwarlock> ubutto ;
<karla> AJH101, citrix, citrus, lemons, etcc :)
<karla> not like...
<vpark> vishal@vishal-Inspiron-1525:~$ sudo /opt/lampp/lampp restart
<vpark> Stopping XAMPP for Linux 1.7.4...
<vpark> XAMPP: XAMPP-Apache is not running.
<vpark> XAMPP: XAMPP-MySQL is not running.
<vpark> XAMPP: XAMPP-ProFTPD is not running.
<vpark> XAMPP stopped.
<vpark> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.4...
<FloodBot1> vpark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AJH101> karla: ok very good ;-)
<wjl> hello
<wsbot> I just had horrible aspargus followed by tamales from a video file for mac?
<wsbot> "you don't think I could probably get stabbed and only now learned what it is not on a foundation of trust to ditch him for someone to buy a beer.
<llutz_> vpark: xampp is not supported here
<wsbot> and if a joke is not a fucking winner of the drugs :D
<wsbot> i may get a spare battery and charger for it
<AJH101> ubottu: thanks for the link. i can run citrix ok but cannot get out to eg access my laptop outside of citrix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wsbot> sigh, got to restart this app out. Irc sucks on android. Super slow typing. I guess im looking for something similar to https://filesend-test.ldschurch.org/fcweb/createNewJob.do?4959=1298693364959
<wsbot> I like most people IRL have abanded me. like i don't own a table.
<wsbot> being that it's law school, it is not
<wsbot> ok owner show us yours
<wsbot> Hello, never been there before
<vpark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572528/
<wsbot> I am still at 65% battery at 8pm. battery life of only ... 5 hours is not on the recieving in, that looks about right.
<FloodBot1> wsbot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wsbot> it's a risk I am GOING TO type "i hope he come back to dell regardless without making sure all personal info is gone
<wsbot> hwhy the fuck are you that i can stand under mah umberella
<scriptwarlock> wsbot: ?
<wsbot> wait you started only a bot, Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_Willis_> im ircin from my phone. :) but im using a laptop as its keyboard.
<wsbot> Nah, knifes were remmed from my apartment that last time
<krzysiek>  Nah, knifes were remmed from my apartment that last time
<wsbot> im ircin from my apartment that last time I open a restaurant
<krzysiek>  Nah, knifes were remmed from my apartment that last time
<wsbot> im ircin from my apartment that last time
<sacarlson> vpark: I don't see any packages for xampp in synaptic
<vpark> the problem is xampp is not starting bcoz it finds another mysql daemon which I need to deactivate. help me do THAT
<wsbot> I don't care
<wsbot> im not starting anything yet
<scriptwarlock> dr_Willis: genius
<llutz_> vpark: xampp is not supported here
<wsbot> it is not running.
<dr_Willis_> i need to get a little bluetooth keyboiard for my phone. someday
<wsbot> Nah, knifes were remmed from my phone. :) but im underweight for my height
<vpark> llutz_: This IS an Ubuntu issue
<wsbot> Bean there IS an air filter?
<llutz_> dr_Willis_: speech-to-text
<vpark>  llutz_: the problem is xampp is not starting bcoz it finds another mysql daemon which I need to deactivate. help me do THAT
<wsbot> I don't have to do THAT
<dr_Willis_> llutz thats not going to work in this noisy factory
<wsbot> may just bring a charger to work on illicit drug acquisition
<dr_Willis_> !lamp | vpark
<sacarlson> vpark: if that's the case then kill mysql
<ubottu> vpark: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wsbot> The tricky part wouldnt be the only player that doesn't scream desperate at all instead of being pulled in at the craft bear store.
<wsbot> that's the point is to "advertise" oneself
<llutz_> vpark: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server. for the rest: you're using xampp, xampp is not running, xampp is not supported here.
<llutz_> dr_Willis_: so time for brainwave-to-text
<dr_Willis_> im not even sure how xampp dfers from lampp
<SuperMiguel> join #apple
<dr_Willis_> I need a morse code  key -> bluetooth adaptor :)
<jigynet> xD
<llutz_> dr_Willis_: .-.. --- .-..
<jigynet> you can make one irl
<jigynet> srs
<scriptwarlock> lol the problem with brain2text if the brain has dirty waves
<jigynet> ahaha
<wjl> ls
<Niglop> how do i get my specs via command line
<raido> dr_Willis_: XAMPP installs lots more that MySQL PHP and Apache and uses SQLLite
<jigynet> lspci?
<dr_Willis_> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jigynet> xD
<raido> Niglop: lshw works too
<jigynet> so 10.10 is maverick?
<llutz_> jigynet: it is
<jigynet> woot
<jigynet> nik
<dr_Willis_> i wish they wold get rid of the cutesy names.. . it just adds more confusin when people refer to the name, instead of hte actual version #.
<Ethelwulf> So... what the hell was wsbot?
<jigynet> can i make a swap file in wubi installs?
<rww> Ethelwulf: a chatbot
<jigynet> no idea..
<SuperMiguel> jigynet, dont need it
<Ethelwulf> It was funny as hell though...
<jigynet> it was somehow relevent to convo tho..
<dr_Willis_> jigynet proberly can.   but i thought the insgtall process did that
<jigynet> super i need it?
<dr_Willis_> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Fr33_z3> raido: you there?
<rww> s/funny/annoying/
<raido> Fr33_z3: yo
<jigynet> Dr_Willis, ^
<Fr33_z3> it didn't work out
<jigynet> xD
<Fr33_z3> i have the apt-get log if you want tho'
<jigynet> words frfom my mouth
<raido> You booted without those kernel parameters
<Fr33_z3> yep :-(
<jigynet> but hibernate would probably work alot better
<raido> Fr33_z3: go ahead and paste log
<Ethelwulf> Isn't swap dynamic in a wubi install?
<Fr33_z3> here?
<raido> Fr33_z3: no, pastebin
<Ethelwulf> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * Ethelwulf feels smart
<Fr33_z3> :D
<Noobie645> what's a good channel for new irc users and how do I get there?
<jigynet> when the cpu is at 90 and progs are requesting more then 1 gig.. yet its useing 1/4 of it..it seems confusing swap is at 0
<Fr33_z3> @Noobie645: always #help
<Noobie645> @fr33_z3 thx
<raido> jigynet: linux memory management will use swap only as a last resort
<soreau> Noobie645: /j #freenode
<jigynet> there should be less cpu use recalling from both ram and memory?
<jigynet> lols
<jigynet> memory=hd
<Ethelwulf> "linux memory management will use swap only as a last resort" woot.
<jigynet> trying to distribute load/heat here
<Fr33_z3> raido : http://paste.ubuntu.com/572534/
<_skpl> TAMPON
<jigynet> raido, sound like windows to me =c
<raido> Fr33_z3: Did you make firewall mods with gufw
<Fr33_z3> no, just installed the gui
<craz^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572535/ anyone know how i enable that nic?
<raido> Fr33_z3: You sure you didnt enable ufw
<Fr33_z3> I had already enabled it
<Fr33_z3> i checked it too
<Fr33_z3> i specifically denied incoming/outgoing connections on ports 22 and 23
<Fr33_z3> this was a VERY long time ago
<Niglop> raido» all that outputs is: PCI (sysfs)
<rww> !guidelines > _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl, please see my private message
<jigynet> ftp?
<Fr33_z3> no ssh
<jigynet> k
<Fr33_z3> ftp's 21
<Ethelwulf> jigynet:  personally I'm at 1GB used out of 2GB ram.  Swap is at 128 mb.
<Guest68621> .
<jigynet> right but mine is always 0
<jigynet> the video card uses swap..
<karla> eh?
<raido> Niglop: lshw will ottput all hardware identified by the BIOS
<jigynet> it also uses usb as swap/pagefile.. if i had one
<Niglop> raido» its not. its just outputing what i previously said
<Niglop> oh wait i got it
<Niglop> it just took some time
<karla> the video card? seriously?
<raido> Fr33_z3: I dont see anything there that looks suspicious other that the ufw thing.
<jigynet> yea
<jigynet> share video and system as well as vitual
<jigynet> in windows it'd be like 256 for the drivers file..its a gma?
<jigynet> or intels hd 3150 on the atom thingy xD
<Fr33_z3> alright raido, ill remove gufw and get back to you
<Ethelwulf> that's a new one to me.  I've never heard of a video card using swap space for storage.  Usually it's too slow to be effective for video rendering.
<rhin0> 10.0.4-2 dvd won't boot -- should I try to cut another or is ther a known problem -- dell optiplex machine
<rhin0> live cd won't install
<rhin0> "selected boot device not available"
<jigynet> faster to recall repeatitive tasks?
<rhin0> can't find a link to download the old 10.0.04 dvd
<Fr33_z3> @rhin0: check the archives
<rhin0> ok
<jigynet> but the h.d is 1,5 gbs and the pci-e is 2.5gbs
<natrixnatrix89> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rhin0> known problem with 10.0.02?
<Ethelwulf> rhin0: does a live CD work?
<rhin0> no
<rhin0> won't boot
<rhin0> live dvc
<rhin0> dvd
<FloodBot1> rhin0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raido> Fr33_z3: Its not that you installed it, or that its there, its that I suspect it made a change to ufw and that may not go away on an uninstall.
<rww> rhin0: it's 10.04.2. year.month.revision
<rhin0> well it won't boot anyway
<jigynet> most textures / frames can be rendered ahead of time and stored in ram/ on disk
<raido> Fr33_z3: Try it though and remember to purge
<rww> and really, if Ubuntu are pushing out updates in point releases that break hardware, that would be an issue :\
<crops> my beard hurts
<rhin0> will find 10.04.0 cd -- go back
<Ethelwulf> rhin0: so a DVD won't work, but will a ubuntu CD work?
<llutz_> jigynet: i guess you're confusing some things...
<jigynet> maybe
<rhin0> haven't tried a cd
<natrixnatrix89> Hey. Does anyone of you have the same problem as i did - I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 from flash but it was impossible to run it. First i tried unetbootin, then usb startup disk creator, but i just cant get it work. But i can still run ubuntu 10.04 from usb..
<rhin0> wahts the advantage of me using 10.04.TWO?
<raido> natrixnatrix89: some flash disks just dont like to be booted from.
<dr_Willis_> raido updates are included on the cd. less downloading needed
<raido> rhin0: its the most current point release of 10.04
<rhin0> going back to .04.0
<sacarlson> natrixnatrix89: my guess is you select the wrong /dev/sdX  to be your mbr location
<natrixnatrix89> raido:nope. i tried 3 differend usbs, and the problem is that i can boot 10.04 from usb but 10.10 is impossible
<dr_Willis_> i wold definatly gegt a 10.04.2 cd then
<rhin0> damn
<rhin0> anyone got a blank cd?
<dr_Willis_> it will save downloadng a few 100mb of updates
<rww> rhin0: 10.04.2 = 10.04 + updates.
<sacarlson> natrixnatrix89: oh didn't see it was a version problem
<dr_Willis_> i always use flash drives
<raido> rhin0: if you go to 10.04 the do updates you will be brought to 10.04.2
<barebone> Hello, I've just installed compiz, but cannot activate it. What can be the problem?
<rhin0> good thats gr8 will find 10.04
<Ethelwulf> I was having issues with flash drives going hinky on 10.10 as well
<barebone> I need to use the show mouse plugin.
<raido> dr_Willis_: Yeah, but some are crappy for booting from
<dr_Willis_> barebone - compiz is installed by default normally. whats yur video card. and you did install droivers for it?
<Fr33_z3> raido, but my port 80 isn't blocked, and im not behind any proxy :S
<dr_Willis_> raid0 i got a dozen. :) only had som eissues with OIlder flash drives.. and older pcs
<Fr33_z3> now this is starting to piss me off
<omgitselmer> anyone got any idea how to make nautilus warn me when deleting files and sending them to trash?
<barebone> dr_Willis_, no
<barebone> How can I install?
<jigynet> xD
<dr_Willis_> I thought nautilus warned by default.
<raido> Fr33_z3: do you have another network interface that  you can use while booted in Linux to see if you can route
<dr_Willis_> barebone  whats your video card? system -> admmin -> addational drivers
<_skpl> barebone: install compiz-fusion icon
<omgitselmer> it doesnt when you press delete, file is immediately gone and sent to trash bin
<Fr33_z3> yeah, it's another connection
<Fr33_z3> a SLOW one..
<Ethelwulf> rhin0: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and select 10.04 CD,  download and burn it.  Most people don't need the DVD unless you need a specific language pack.
<Fr33_z3> should I try it?
<raido> Fr33_z3: what about ethernet
<_skpl> barebone: or go to your visual effects tab on the appearances dialog
<Fr33_z3> nope :-(
<barebone> dr_Willis_, I have installed it once, but it caused some problem, like the logo of ubuntu in boot time disappeared.
<barebone> After that I need to re-install ubuntu
<Scriptorium> hi guys
<raido> Fr33_z3: if another connection works, you will know its a problem only with the USB card.
<dr_Willis_> barebone - the boot  plymouth issues are annoying but not critical.. you want compiz/eye candy? or a nice boot screen?
<Fr33_z3> alright raido.. ill get back to you..
<barebone> dr_Willis_, both, can't it be possible?
<dr_Willis_> I hope the plymouth/nvidia/ati/ issues get fized in the next release.
<dr_Willis_> barebone i disable plymouth.. i find it useless
<dr_Willis_> causes way to many annoyances
<barebone> Besides, it breaks some fonts.
<barebone> broke*
<dr_Willis_> barebone for staters.. what is your chipset/viudeo card/
<raido> Fr33_z3: good luck, im going to bed, im on the east coast, Make sure your modules for that card are loading when you plug it in, watche your /var/log/messages too to see what happens when you plug it in
<barebone> dr_Willis_, ASUS EAH5450
<dr_Willis_> thats not any video card/chipset that i recognoize.. sounds like a mothebosard to me
<noobish> is there  an option for the kernel to log key scan codes somewhere?
<barebone> dr_Willis_, additional driver page says, the driver is tested by ubuntu developers..
<redbox> To those who use Chromium, greasemonkey does not exist? :(
<barebone> but it's not okay as far as I see. :(
<noobish> My super keys aren't outputting anything in xev, showkey, or dmesg
<dr_Willis_> barebone if you want the compiz effects -0 you proberly need to use the drivers.. plymouthg issues are often fixable.
<dr_Willis_> barebone what IS the driver/chipset? nvidia? ati? intel?
<jasim> [test]
<barebone> dr_Willis_, ATI
<barebone> I'm re-installing the driver now. :S
<dr_Willis_> i would install the ati drivers then like it suggests. and check the forums for your exsact chipset and see if any tweaks/fixs are out for it.
<dr_Willis_> I dont use ati.  so cant suggest anything else
<Guest58199> is there anyway to enable vsync with compiz? im getting tearing
<dr_Willis_> compiz ccsm control panel has settings for that guest.
<dr_Willis_> !csm
<dr_Willis_> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<BrunoLez> Hello??
<Guest58199> ty
<BrunoLez> I am absolutely new to this
<BrunoLez> I AM new to backtrack 4
<BrunoLez> any one want to help a lost man?
<llutz_> !backtrack | BrunoLez
<ubottu> BrunoLez: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<amh345> hi guys, im googling around, but not sure on the terms i should be looking for.   what should i search for if i want to automate scripts?  like the old days of windows .bat files?
<dr_Willis_> This is not a backrack channel brunolez they have their own channel
<redbox> amh345: Bash script.
<BrunoLez> okay
<dr_Willis_> brunolez i suggest using a normal ubuntu install. if you are totally new to linux
<BrunoLez> Dr. Willis
<amh345> redbox: thank you
<dr_Willis_> amh345 depends on what you are really wanting to do. give examples/details :)
<Guest58199> wait is that different than compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<llutz_> amh345: theres a bash-scripting-guide, should be easy to find with google
<dr_Willis_> ccsm = easier to type
<redbox> amh345: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<BrunoLez> okay
<BrunoLez> Thank you
<amh345> dr_Willis_: well, id like one script to cd me to a directory. and ither another script or the sae script execute a command
<Guest58199> oh ok i have that but where is vsync setting do you know?
<BrunoLez> Dr. willis? can you tell me how to install google talk plugin on backtract 4?
<dr_Willis_> amh345 thats trivial..  basic bash guides can show that..
<llutz_> amh345: use cd dir/ no script needed
<jigynet> lol
<BrunoLez> Pls
<dr_Willis_> brunolez download the deb install it... i dont use BT. so no idea ow it differs from ubuntu
<amh345> perfect. thanks guys. ill read up on how to write them and execute them
<amh345> llutz_: wait, what?
<BrunoLez> okay
<BrunoLez> Thanks bro
<dr_Willis_> example script - 2 lines
<BrunoLez> Later Doc
<dr_Willis_> cd /foo
<jigynet> how does one make all the text even trminal one size?
<dr_Willis_> foo.command.to.rin
<dr_Willis_> jigynet  clarify what you mean
<jigynet> Dr_Willis, right now i can't see the text it is so small
<Guest58199> oh i just lowered the framerate to 50 its better now
<dr_Willis_> jigynet the terminal apps have settings for fonts...
<jigynet> i can't see terminal..
<dr_Willis_> where - depends on the terminal app you are using.
<jigynet> only text in windows
<jigynet> i can't see xchat text
<dr_Willis_> gnome-terminal is a terminsl.. text in a window....
<dr_Willis_> xchat has its own font settings
<jigynet> right
<jigynet> how does xubuntu make all those fonts one size?
<dr_Willis_> so clarify what you mean.. each app has its own font settngs..
<jigynet> is my install messed up?
<barebone> dr_Willis_, http://i.imgur.com/5c9gI.png <-- This is what my additional driver page says.
<dr_Willis_> 'all those fonts'  is vague.. i can have differnt terminals or apps with differnt sized fonts.
<dr_Willis_> i got no web browser here barebone that i can get to urls with from irc.
<YankDownUnder> Vague is good.
<Jemt> Hi guys. Where did xorg.conf go? I need it to enable scrolling on my Thinkpad X31
<dr_Willis_> oh wait that did wok. :) heh
<barebone> Oh okay. my install has finished, I'll be just back after a restart. :)
<jigynet> somehow everything was made one size, i was able to resize the window text fonts but nothing else..as i can't see what the menus and such say
<dr_Willis_> barebone.. so.. as you stated earlier.. you areusing ati.
<YankDownUnder> Jemt, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<noobish> Jemt: it's not used by default anymore
<Jemt> YankDownUnder, Nope :)
<barebone> dr_Willis_, yes. so?
<Jemt> noobish, Can I just create it then ?
<dr_Willis_> barebone so whats the point of uyour paste image?
<Stephen_Zhang> see whether /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d has some configuration similar to xorg.conf
<barebone> dr_Willis_, nothing, just to let you know what it looks like.
<Jemt> Stephen_Zhang: Thanks :)
<YankDownUnder> Jemt, From what I have seen, yes, you can literally create it.
<jigynet> xD
<noobish> Jemt: yes you can create it
<Jemt> YankDownUnder: Excellent, thank you :)
<Fudge> hi is ubuntu-desktop the easiest way to apt-get remove the gnome desktop but to leave apps and everything in place? preparation for installation of xfce
<Jemt> Fudge: Nope , it's a meta package
<jigynet> o.0
<Jemt> Fudge: It won't remove anything
<Jemt> Fudge: You will , as far as I know , need to remove several packages to get rid of Gnome and all the Gnome applications
<jigynet> dudes
<Skater> Hello Everyone, Can anyone tell me how to un-install the KDE Desktop and software?
<dr_Willis_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<natrixnatrix89> How do i understand what is hd0,0 compared to /dev/sda1 and so on? which is which?
<redbox> Fudge: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Seveas> natrixnatrix89, look at /boot/grub/device.map
<dr_Willis_> grub1 and grub2 docs tel how  to get hd#,#  -  there are some changes with grub1 vs 2.
<dr_Willis_> sda1 = hd0,0 for grub1.   sdb1 = hd1,0
<natrixnatrix89> seveas: ok thanks
<jigynet> so how would i restore default settings if i can't see text?
<iszak> How to logout of ubuntu via CLI?
<redbox> Fudge: Install XFCE, Uninstall GNOME. Or you could just install XFCE. Log out. Log in. Use XFCE session. You may see multiple packages (ie, two programs that does the same thing).
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<dr_Willis_> grub2 starts counting at 1, instead of 0 for One of those #'s i forget which.
<natrixnatrix89> does anyone know what is SFW?
<mohamed-pc> hola
<jigynet> xDE
<llutz_> dr_Willis_: grub2 still count drives from 0, only partitions starting with 1 (silly grub-devs)
<Fudge> thanks guys
<dr_Willis_> llutz_ yea. they should of done it both starting at 1.. or 0...
<Seveas> or 3
<natrixnatrix89> could it be that i have no device.map?
<llutz_> starting from whatever, but both equal
<Stephen_Zhang> Hi, does anyone know how to set up dimension of xdpyinfo correctly? I use DisplaySize 286 214 in my xorg configuration, however xdpyinfo will always give me "dimensions:    1400x1050 pixels (370x277 millimeters)" which leads to wrong dpi
<dr_Willis_> 1 and 0 both make sence.. but 1 is more sensable. :)
<dr_Willis_> bbl
<Tanvir> dr_Willis_, it worked. But boot screen problem hurts.
<jigynet> xc
<Tanvir> But thanks very much. :)
<amh345> oddd. i can get echo "blah" functioning as a script.  but i cant get cd /Users/lappy/development to go to the directory.
<llutz_> amh345: it does but returns when finishing the script
<llutz_> amh345: your script runs in a sub-shell, not the actual one
<amh345> llutz_: hrm, is there a way to make it run in the parent shell?
<sacarlson> amh345: yes you can source the script
<llutz_> amh345: a script to cd won't make sense
<llutz_> amh345: look a tldp.org, theres a bash beginners guide   (and the advanced bash scripting guide too)
<amit> llutz_: as i am using 64bit ubuntu the s/w centre has al 64bit s/w or it has 32 bit included
<amh345> found it in the docs. source script_name.sh
<amh345> now it works :)
<amh345> thanks guys
<sacarlson> amh345: I use source scripts to setup envirments at times
<paq7512> what happens if you launch software center twice?
<llutz_> amh345: apt will load 64bit-debs by default
<ilovetux120> i downloaded a login manager theme using gnome-art but how do you apply it?
<sacarlson> paq7512: the first will lock out the secound
<amh345> sacarlson: that another thing i want to try. it only takes 15 seconds to type the config out.. but man, if you do that 20 times a day it gets frustrating.
<paq7512> will it crash or just not open? I closed the first and the second one closed on it's own
<wangquan> hello world
<wangquan> da jia hao
<YankDownUnder> !cs | wangquan
<ubottu> wangquan: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<wangquan> ?
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu-cs
<ilovetux120> i downloaded a login manager theme using gnome-art but how do you apply it?
<YankDownUnder> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<tobier> ilovetux120: GDM doesn't have themes anymore
<amit> is 64bit ubuntu s/w centre all has supporting s/w for 64 bit all it included 32 bit s/w also
<ilovetux120> how come
<tobier> ilovetux120: it was removed in some version
<ilovetux120> but gnome-art allowed me to download it
<tobier> ilovetux120: now the login manager gets the look from the GTK theme running
<YankDownUnder> ilovetux120, Because they want you to enjoy the themes that they think you'll enjoy the most.
<Lordas> http://www.filmai-online.tik.lt/ Uzeik
<Lordas> http://www.filmai-online.tik.lt/ Uzeik
<Lordas> http://www.filmai-online.tik.lt/ Uzeik
<FloodBot1> Lordas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhinav_singh> is there mario like game in ubuntu?
<amh345> is it also possible to launch another terminal window from executing a bash script?
<ilovetux120> abhinav_singh:supertux
<abhinav_singh> i dnt want supertux :)
<tobier> ilovetux120: the easies way to modify the GDM theme is to get UbuntuTweak, but that basically only let's you change the background
<YankDownUnder> abhinav_singh, apt-get install smc
<sacarlson> amh345: I guess so just run gnome-terminal
<ilovetux120> <abhinav_singh>:Or bloboats
<abhinav_singh> hmm okay guys :)
<ugmg> any suggestion about this error :  can't find /media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<YankDownUnder> abhinav_singh, I prefer HL2 to Mario - but hey, we're all different! :)
<WinstonSmith> hi! how do i enable trash on an external hdd? since the user cant write to the root of the external hdd, they cant create the trash directory. where do i configure that?
<abhinav_singh> okay i will also install it :) YankDownUnder:
<ugmg>  error : can't find /media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<llutz_> ugmg: when doing what?
<ugmg> installing vmware tools cd on userver 10.04
<sacarlson> ugmg: normaly /media mounts a temp mounts and are not added to /etc/fstab
<ugmg> ok,and
<cyphase> this is a weird bug..
<tnm> is there any possibility not to hide cairo-dock?
<ugmg> how isolve it
<cyphase> there's a mostly invisible portion of my screen, where a flash video was, that acts strange in some circumstances
<ugmg>  error : can't find /media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ginn> hi
<llutz_> ugmg: check what that installer tries to do
<cyphase> i have a totem window playing an audio file with an embedded logo; when the black portion of the totem window is ver this area of the screen, i can see all sorts of graphics glitches
<ginn> how do I install linux kernel verison 2.6.36 or higher on Ubuntu 10.10?
<ilovetux120> is there a way to download the original human theme on maverick meerkat
<ugmg> llutz, i have vmware with userver 10.04 itry to intsall vmare and this error come
<llutz_> ilovetux120: apt-get install human-theme
<tobier> ginn: you can always compile whatever kernel you want yourself, and use that
<cyphase> and it's not showing up in screenshots
<tobier> ginn: www.kernel.org
<cyphase> however it does show up in the black area of the screenshot
<WinstonSmith> hi! how do i enable trash on an external hdd? since the user cant write to the root of the external hdd, they cant create the trash directory. where do i configure that? e.g. the rights which the temp mounts are mounted. do i have to add my user to some group?
<cyphase> of the gnome-screenshot window*
<tobier> WinstonSmith: you want a trash on an external HDD?
<ginn> tobier, I know I can do a compile of my one .If I do that then what is the point for me to use Ubuntu? you tell me
<WinstonSmith> tobier yes
<ilovetux120> but what does this mean: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572554/
<tobier> WinstonSmith: uhm, why?
<tobier> ginn: because ubuntu is a good distro?
<WinstonSmith> tobier, well because its my external data storage and it is GOOD(tm) to be able to retrieve stuff from trash if you accidentally delete it?
<ginn> tobier, now tell me why it is good
<tobier> WinstonSmith: I thought that anything you delete went into the "regular" trash :P
<tobier> ginn: why should I convince you?
<WinstonSmith> tobier, the regular trash works per partition
<ilovetux120> but what does this mean: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572554/
<tobier> WinstonSmith: ah, my bad
<llutz_> ginn: look at launchpad.net, there is a ppa for latest kernels afaik
<WinstonSmith> tobier, so no trash on ext hdd
<amit> how to install ubuntu in text mode?
<llutz_> amit: use alternate-cd
<ilovetux120> amit:download the alternate iso
<WinstonSmith> amit get the alternate cd
<llutz_> of minimal
<amit> thanx
<ugmg> ALWAYS COPY PASTE BETTER SOLUTION FOR ANY PROBLEM,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<WinstonSmith> ^_ ^
<tobier> ginn: I don't use ubuntu because it's "easy" if that was your point? it's perfectly normal that you should compile stuff that is not in the distribution yet
<natrixnatrix89> how do i change default os on ubuntu 10.04? because there is no menu.lst file..
<WinstonSmith> hi! how do i enable trash on an external hdd? since the user cant write to the root of the external hdd, they cant create the trash directory. where do i configure that? e.g. the rights which the temp mounts are mounted. do i have to add my user to some group?
<llutz_> natrixnatrix89:edit  /etc/default/grub
<llutz_> natrixnatrix89: change GRUB_DEFAULT          and run sudo update-grub then
<praveenkumar> hi all anybody using bsnl broadband here?
<tobier> WinstonSmith: hmm, I just plugged my external drive and deleted a file. it went straight to the trash
<tobier> WinstonSmith: I think you're trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist..
<WinstonSmith> tobier, which FS?
<ginn> tobier, first of all I know there are newer version of the kernel for Ubuntu 10.10. I just can not manage to install it. one tip. NEVER recommend a user to compile software. this should be the last resort to the problem. you scare n00bs away
<ginn> tobier, tho I appreciate your help but  consider what I said
<tobier> WinstonSmith: FAT32
<hotrod> hi, i am ubuntu 10.10 user, i work in school. we use KERIO firewall program at windows platform. we have 40 computer under of our control. i want to know what is the good solution firewall at ubuntu ? i do not want to use KERIO because of licence problem. which firewall i can use at ubuntu for my network ? what is the best solution ? thank you
<tobier> ginn: what is so scary with compiling software?
<tobier> ginn: I do it every day
<natrixnatrix89> llutz_: thanks. but how do i choose the default if i dont see a list of the oss i have?
<ginn> tobier, for me it is not scary but just more work. But for an average joe it is scary
<llutz_> natrixnatrix89: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg          count the items starting from 0
<Toiletbowl> hotros use pfsense
<Toiletbowl> hotrod use pfsense
<tobier> ginn: I don't agree. if you use Linux you will compile something sooner or later
<natrixnatrix89> llutz_: items or lines?
<llutz_> natrixnatrix89: should be equal
<hotrod> Toiletbowl: thanx for advice, i put this in my list. i am going to check now. does anyone suggest anything else ?
<WinstonSmith_> sorry people got disconnected
<WinstonSmith_> tobier did you answer me in the meantime?
<ginn> tobier, that is not true
<llutz_> natrixnatrix89: you have hidden your grub or why don't you have a list of osses? unhide it
<tobier> WinstonSmith_: aye, FAT32
<ginn> I haven't compiled anything the last few years with Ubuntu
<tobier> ginn: if you want bleeding edge software, you'll have to compile
<natrixnatrix89> llutz_: Thanks. Why didnt i find such tutorial in internet?
<Toiletbowl> pfsense is a free license, statefull firewall, vlan supports etc etc
<tobier> ginn: well, OK, if you're content with that the distro gives you then fine, you don't compile stuff
<WinstonSmith_> tobier, well since FAT does not have any right management, any user can create the trash folder at the root of the ext. hdd. my hdd are all ext4 however
<ejv> hotrod: iptables
<tobier> WinstonSmith_: ah right
<WinstonSmith_> tobier, so i am fixing a problem that you dont have
<tobier> WinstonSmith_: my bad, I only have external drives with FAT or NTFS ^^
<natrixnatrix89> llutz_: what's hidden timeout?
<ginn> tobier, also not true mmost software offer ppa's for their latest release.
<soon> ♪
<milamber> !firewall | hotrod
<ubottu> hotrod: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<WinstonSmith_> tobier, thanks anyways ^_^
<Toiletbowl> hotrod check this http://www.pfsense.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=43
<cmol> how to foarwd ip on ubuntu ?
<tobier> ginn: I've not been using Ubuntu for that long, I'm used to compiling software that's not in the distro
<tobier> ginn: so I don't see it as a problem to say to someone to compile :P
<llutz_> !grub2  |natrixnatrix89   dunno, maybe this helps to explain
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89   dunno, maybe this helps to explain: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ginn> tobier, anyway, just don't recommend a user to compile if it is not necessary. Your help is always welcome here.
<Toiletbowl> cmol like this example iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d x.x.x.x -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to y.y.y.y:8080
<tobier> ginn: I'm pretty much free to give that advice if I want to, but whatever.
<WinstonSmith> ginn, i dont understand you. i use to compile stuff too. its not hard nor scary
<Guest22222> hello everyone plesee look at my id
<tobier> ginn: they're asking for advice, and I give it
<cmol> heheheh thanks Toiletbowl
<tobier> WinstonSmith: gah, thank you!
<tobier> WinstonSmith: :)
<WinstonSmith> :D
<madfox> long time no see WinstonSmith
<WinstonSmith> madfox, hi!
<RodJenson> Could anybody tell me. I'm running maverick and want to downgrade to the 2.6.32 kernel because of poor hardware compatibility with this kernel. But this is a maverick install and not an upgrade from lucid. Is there a way for me to downgrade without compiling the kernel?
<madfox> RodJenson, no, just like any kernel version you gotta compile
<RodJenson> ah, thought so
<tobier> hey, people are suggesting compiling!
<tobier> ginn: ;)
<sacarlson> RodJenson: If you can find the deb file for 2.6.32 I would think you could install it on maverick
<WinstonSmith> so does anybody know where the default rights for automounting devices (ext usb hdd) are stored? or which group i have to be in to be able to write to those devices?
<sacarlson> RodJenson: and I guess these are them http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.9-lucid/
<llutz_> WinstonSmith: ext4-fs? use chown/chmod since its an unix-fs
<tobier> RodJenson: does this help? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/
<RodJenson> These are ppa's, so they can be installed the way you'd do something with synaptic?
<WinstonSmith> llutz, yes but everytime its newly mounted i cant write to the root of the device. (where my user tries to create the trash dir)
<Fr33_z3> raido : are you still here?
<tobier> RodJenson: they're debs, it should work fine
<blackshirt> hello :d
<sacarlson> RodJenson: well they look like deb files so you can just download them with a browser and double click after completion
<llutz_> WinstonSmith: that makes no sense. if you chown/chmod a filesystem, that is permanent and shouldn't be changed at mounttime
<Fr33_z3> hello blackshirt
<llutz_> WinstonSmith: you have to chown/chmod the filesystem, not te unmounted mountpoint
<RodJenson> tobier, sacarlson: Very good :D I thought there was something like that since the kernel upgrades always come through debs
<RodJenson> Thank you
<WinstonSmith> llutz, telefone 5 min plz
<tobier> RodJenson: pretty much first result on google ;)
<RodJenson> tobier, sacarlson: I'm to install the header and the image that both fir my architecture, correct?
<cmol> ahllo
<RodJenson> Hah, here I was already looking up compiling howto's :/
<cmol> am used ubuntu to used ssh fitur, can am clean ssh log / tmp if can
<cmol> who do i ?
<cmol> any body can help me for that...
<tobier> RodJenson: sounds like a good idea
<RodJenson> Excellent
<RodJenson> Thank you very much :D
<tobier> RodJenson: I'm not sure youy need the headers if not compiling thou
<Fr33_z3> cmol : do you have root access on the system you ssh'd into?
<tobier> *if you're not
<sacarlson> RodJenson: it's a good idea to install the header if you have any plan to compile custom drivers
<cmol> am need mo dification my fonera2.0n (router wareless)
<cmol> am have the root access, but my root access is admin, but am can't come
<RodJenson> Probably won't be compiling any custom drivers, but I'll go ahead and get the headers anyway. May as well.
<overrider> Assembling my raid6 using mdadm and 8 enterprise sata disks fails during resync, sde1 and sdd1 appear to be failing. Cant be...or?
<tobier> RodJenson: if you check http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ there are a bunch of other kernels that may or may not be more up-to-date but still 2.6.32
<cmol> am have info : Warning: Permanently added '192.168.10.1' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Fr33_z3> cmol, what is your native language?
<cmol> indonesia
<cmol> but on chenel indonesia no body on thare...
<Fr33_z3> ok
<WinstonSmith> llutz, since it is the automount feature, it dinamically creates a folder with the volume name in media, which i can chmod. but when you eject the drive those folders get deleted
<Fr33_z3> you want to clear the ssh logs?
<cmol> yes
<llutz_> WinstonSmith: you have to chown/chmod the filesystem _when_ its once mounted, not te unmounted mountpoint
<cmol> am need like putty do
<Fr33_z3> to clear your session log, just type history -c
<manjata> HELP: my ubuntu cant load instead it loads a black screen more like a command line
<Fr33_z3> then delete the bash history by typing /bin/rm /._bash_history
<cmol> no hepen
<cmol> rm ~/.ssh/know_host what mean
<cmol> can i used putty on ubuntu ?
<Adromeda> Hello everyone, I'm trying to set up a Ubuntu Server in Virtualbox under Windows 7. I want to try out XEN hypervisor. I'm doing this because I'll be purchasing a vps soon, and want to familiarize myself with it
<sniffle> over 1400 users on this channel? god dayum
<manjata> HELP: my ubuntu cant load instead it loads a black screen more like a command line
<cmol> couse putty so stable for development for fonera 2.0n
<RodJenson> While I'm here, I was going to boot back into gnome, but does anybody know a Software Center alternative for Fluxbox?
<RodJenson> Or would GDebi work?
<Fr33_z3> puTTy is a SSH client for Windows
<WinstonSmith> llutz, sure i know. but its not the whole FS, just the root folder of it, which is mounted in a dinamically created folder which is chmod/chown - able, but is deleted everytime you eject the disk
<sniffle> UBUNTU (屮ﾟहﾟ)屮 Y U NO LEAVE BANSHEE CODE ALONE
<Fr33_z3> it won't work by default on Ubuntu
<ginn> what is the difference between update-grub2 and update-grub???
<WinstonSmith> i will check if the chmod  persists between mounts
<milamber> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Adromeda> How do I use putty in windows to control a ubuntu server in a VIrtualbox VM?
<manjata> Please can some one help me with my ubuntu cant load its bringing a command line
<greppy> Adromeda: the easiest way would be to use bridged networking, then ssh to the IP of the ubuntu instance.
<sacarlson> Adromeda: in your ubuntu host install sudo apt-get install ssh
<Adromeda> got it installed
<Adromeda> ssh
<Adromeda> how would I find the ip of my ubuntu server instance?
<llutz_> Adromeda: if using NAT, use a reverse ssh-tunnel
<llutz_> Adromeda: "ifconfig"    at your server
<loasdf> How can I remote desktop my ubuntu desktop from windows?
<sacarlson> Adromeda: I agree with greppy you should setup your virtuabox in bridge mode
<Adromeda> loasdf - I use Teamviewer
<loasdf> All I have is the console.
<loasdf> :\
<manjata> people help: my ubuntu cant load instead its bringing a command line
<Adromeda> try startx
<loasdf> I'm connected remotely.
<loasdf> I want to get to the gui.
<WinstonSmith> manjata, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<milamber> !vnc | loasdf
<ubottu> loasdf: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<RodJenson> tobier: One more thing. My architecture is apparently i686. I assume that I can also use the i386 deb, but is it that one or the "all" I should be getting?
<Adromeda> greppy - What is bridge networking
<manjata> WinstonSmith: what can be the cause?
<greppy> Adromeda: Look in your virtualbox settings to turn on bridged networking.
<sacarlson> loasdf: I don't know what is available in windows other then vnc like realvnc or other should work
<Adromeda> ALright that's easy enough :)
<WinstonSmith> manjata, sorry i am not a clearvoyant...could be a million things.. did it help?
<tobier> RodJenson: i386 and i686 us pretty much interchangeable
<manjata> WinstonSmith: i have just booted the system but seems not to pass the ubuntu sign
<RodJenson> Okay, thought so. I never saw the i686 until I put the architecture in conky and it confused me.
<ohsix> should i be using laptop-mode-tools on a laptop?
<WinstonSmith> tobier, well nearly true. i386 is the most compatible
<loasdf> :\
<RodJenson> Thanks very much, I'll sign back on here after I've got it all working
<loasdf> How do I install teamviewer through console?
<loasdf> :\
<tobier> WinstonSmith: yes, but I don't think it matters on a modern system :)
<tobier> loasdf: sudo apt-get install teamviewer perhaps
<loasdf> doesn't work.
<loasdf> no package?
<WinstonSmith> tobier, i686 if your system supports it is nearly always the better choice
<AllRob> like teamviewer is going to be in the repos
<WinstonSmith> teamviewer is closed source
<BrunoLez> Hello?
<BrunoLez> I am new
<BrunoLez> and i have a problem
<AllRob> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx#downloadAreaLinux
<BrunoLez> I got google talk plugin.deb downloaded
<AllRob> click the deb
<Adromeda> teamviewer can be downloaded as a .deb I believe
<WinstonSmith> but a very good program. use it to connect to clients. best remote assistence software so far
<BrunoLez> how do i install it now??
<bubble_> do i need to provide path to python compiler in linux too ?
<loasdf> AllRob, all I have is the console.
<loasdf> :\
<AllRob> then what are you going to do
<AllRob> u need X to run it
<BrunoLez> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<BrunoLez> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Fr33_z3> BrunoLez : try dpkg -install <filename.deb>
<FloodBot1> BrunoLez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adromeda> greppy - I tried to enable it, but it seems I can't select another network adapter other than the virtual one
<loasdf> This is from a remote connection.
<AllRob> ppl installing teamviewer without X
<BrunoLez> NEED to install a .deb file on backtract
<AllRob> i say > good luck :)
<loasdf> I haveX
<loasdf> D;
<oCean> BrunoLez: no backtrack support here
<WinstonSmith> BrunoLez, stop shouting
<AllRob> :/
<AllRob> whats ur os
<WinstonSmith> BrunoLez, we can read lowercase quite well
<AllRob> 32 or 64bit?
<Fr33_z3> BT is not supported on this channel
<loasdf> 64
<BrunoLez> ok
<BrunoLez> PLease
<BrunoLez> i am desperate
<BrunoLez> OS is backtrack 4
<FloodBot1> BrunoLez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AllRob> wget http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb  put that in your terminal
<oCean> BrunoLez: ask in #backtrack-linux not here
<pw-toxic__> i have a raid with 16MB/s write rate
<bubble_> do i need to provide path to python compiler in linux too ?
<bubble_> do i need to provide path to python compiler in linux too ?
<bubble_> do i need to provide path to python compiler in linux too ?
<FloodBot1> bubble_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AllRob> then 'dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb'  from the same dir
<pw-toxic__> does someone have an idea why ma raid is so slow?
<AllRob> for 32bit, change the 64 to 32, same location
<greppy> Adromeda: you may want to ask in #vbox for help with getting bridged networking working.
<Adromeda> greppy -kk ty
<sacarlson> pw-toxic__: raid in what mode?
<pw-toxic__> raid1
<pw-toxic__> 500GB raid1 and 2TB raid1
<pw-toxic__> both are slow
<pw-toxic__> 80-90 MB/s in read and 16-21 MB/s in write
<pw-toxic__> read is ok but write totally suxx
<loasdf> Okay, AllRob.
<loasdf> I did all that.
<loasdf> wat do now?
<loasdf> :P
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, i can write to my raid5 with > 80 MB/s
<|MA|> Hi
<|MA|> with 10.04 I am finding it hard to setup udev rules for DVB
<|MA|> I tried following this: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt
<|MA|> but still everything is dvb0.adapter0 etc
<|MA|> any ideas why dvb/adapter0 is not created ?
<AllRob> then you got it installed
<sacarlson> pw-toxic__: so what is ma raid?  raid mode 1?
<adromeda> I don't need to set up putty at the moment
<AllRob> if you got no errors that is
<oCean> !who | AllRob
<ubottu> AllRob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AllRob> yah srry
<loasdf> There were.
<adromeda> In Ubuntu Server 10.10, how do I install XEN?
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, as i said.. i have a raid1
<AllRob> @loasdf
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10496513#post10496513 here you can read more
<|MA|> can somebody help please ?
<oCean> adromeda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<sacarlson> pw-toxic__: well you share the same data path to two disks and you miror the data so it could go almost 1/2 as fast as without raid
<AllRob> @ubottu 'get lost' so that's how the community handles ppl that are helping four people at ones these days ubottu? nice language, lets call this channel a day :) trashing it? yes you are.
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, and still the write rates of my 2TB drives as a single device are about 100 MB/s
<sxid000> Can anyone help me with the basic thing of a GRUB. i.e.,
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, so even if the write rate would be half, it is still up to 50 MB/s and not 16 MB/s
<sxid000> I am having a dual boot, windows and red-hat, by default, redhat is selected, I want windows to be selected by default?
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, and by the way.. you can write in parallel to the raid1
<|MA|> can somebody help please ?
<Eduard> Hello guys
<sacarlson> pw-toxic__: well must have some overhead I'm not sure
<Eduard> Does anybody know which system configuration file contains "vm.swappiness" parameter ?
<oCean> |MA|: try to describe your issue in one single line (not over multiple lines) then have patience. No need to repeat within 10 minutes.
<oCean> Eduard: /etc/sysctl.conf
<|MA|> oCean: I am trying to set udev rules for DVB
<oCean> |MA|: yes I read that before
<|MA|> oCean: still I get dvb0.adapter0 etc
<WinstonSmith> Eduard, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vm.swappiness+ubuntu
<|MA|> oCean: and not dvb/adapter0
<oCean> |MA|: as I said, rewrite your issue in *one single line* and write it to the channel, not to me
<Eduard> oCean it's empty, i mean no vm.swapiness parameter
<Gwar_Trolle> Hey guys, does anyone know somewhere (preferably free? :P) i could host a Supybot do It doesn't go offline if I do?
<Eduard> woops, found it already. Thanks for help
<oCean> Eduard: not all the parameters are mentioned there. It's just to override. So you can enter is there. Use "sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf" to re-read the file
<sxid000> I am having a dual boot, windows and red-hat, by default, redhat is selected, I want windows to be selected by default? its grub legacy, anyone please help?
<|MA|> can somebody help in setting up udev rules for DVB, I followed http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt, but did not work. Can someone help, please ?
<Oer> Gwar_Trolle, hosting is not an ubuntu issue, join #Ubuntu-offtopic for that
<veovis_muaddib> Does the hosts file on ubuntu get used by virtual machine guests as well?  I'm running virtualbox
<grajesh> does anybody know gwibber package that does updating even in non-en_US locale?
<scorpio> echo hfjs
<grajesh> there is a bug, which prevents gwibber from updating timelines
<greppy> veovis_muaddib: a guest won't see the hosts /etc/hosts file
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: yeah
<sacarlson> pw-toxic__: if you have two ide or sata ports maybe try put your raid pair on different ports
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, it is
<Jordan_U> sxid000: This is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu support. For Red Hat support try #rhel.
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: Yeah, they can't see the file, but will guest outbound connections be routed through the hosts' /etc/hosts file or is it ignored.
<greppy> veovis_muaddib: /etc/hosts has nothing to do with routing.
<Oer> |MA|, did you make the script executable ?
<greppy> veovis_muaddib: are you using bridged networking?
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: I'm sorry I'm using the wrong terms, but I believe you know what I mean
<sxid000> Jordan_U: the issue is with GRUB, not with OS, If I had lied, with windows and Ubuntu then?
<|MA|> Oer: I did chmod a+x
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: Checking
<fred34563> anyone know how to add a city that is not in not listed in the menu to get weather (for the clock/calender/weather) ty
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, and by the way.. reading is very fast.. the only problem is writing
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: It's NAT right now, would bridge accomplish this?
<greppy> veovis_muaddib: actually, it doesn't matter, the guest is it's own operating system, it won't care what is in /etc/hosts or what the dns servers are.  Think of it like having a totally seperate computer.
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: crap
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: I don't want to set up a DNS just to change one site
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: Oh well, thanks!
<greppy> veovis_muaddib: so edit /etc/hosts in the gues.
<Jordan_U> sxid000: Ubuntu uses grub2, and I don't recommend lying. Nor do I recommend continuing to ask for Red Hat support here in #ubuntu. RHEL handled grub legacy differently than Ubuntu did even when they both used legacy.
<Xanadrel_> fuck xchat
<cdawe> hey guys
<sxid000> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<sacarlson> pw-toxic__: I'm not too sure about your test method using network transfer to test disk speed
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: I'm restoring an iPhone to an older version, and you're not "allowed" to do that with your device.  So they have a signature server.   Someone cloned that server, and then Apple caught on and won't let you restore if you've fiddled with the hosts file
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, i would consider askin in $ubuntu-server
<veovis_muaddib> greppy: In short, I can't
<pw-toxic__> WinstonSmith, looks like this will cost me a lot of time
<cdawe> where is the best channel to go to talk to someone about a problem with the Ubuntu Software Center?
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, maybe not. could be a mount parameter
<adromeda> While trying to install XEN, it ends up failing. I'm having trouble installing this pack though libc6-dev-i386
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, what cluster size did you choose when you configured the raid?
<pw-toxic__> WinstonSmith, i have done this with palimpsest
<pw-toxic__> you know this tool?
<adil> hi, my english isn't very well. I installed xp with virtualbox. how to I run cd?
<cuuntzor> hi, is there any working usb modem connection bandwidth monitor ? vnstat can
<cuuntzor> hi, is there any working usb modem connection bandwidth monitor ? vnstat can't grab more than network ethx
<adromeda> adil - you need to mount either the drive with windows xp, or the image file of windows xp
<pw-toxic__> WinstonSmith, i couldnt choose something like this
<adil> adromeda: sorry, How do I ?
<adromeda> adil: Have you already installed Windows XP in Virtualbox? is this what you meant?
<|MA|> Oer: any other thoughts ?
<adil> adromeda: I installed XP. ok? also I want install visual studio on xp (with cd)
<sagaci> adil, this is an ubuntu channel, you might have better luck asking in #windows
<adromeda> adil: Oh! I see, you want to mount a disc onto your XP instance, This can be done by going to Devices > CD/DVD Drives > Then selecting the drive with the software
<sacarlson> pw-toxic__: are you running a desktop on it?  if so what does the System>administaratio>disk utility> benchmark give you?
<adromeda> When I'm trying to install XEN and execute Make World, it fails with Error 2
<praveenkumar> hi all, i am not able to configure HP printer.I am using ubuntu10.10 and hp printer is PI1606dn.
<pw-toxic__> sacarlson, i cant do write becnhmarks because the drive is in use or something like this
<pw-toxic__> i can only do read tests
<adromeda> When I follow THIS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Maverick Notes (Xen 4.0.1 pvops on Ubuntu 10.10) It fails at the "make world" part, any suggestions why?
<adil> adromeda: sacarlson very thanks
<g3orge> hey people
<g3orge> :S
<|MA|> Oer: I see that I get a hald segfault in between, does that have anything to do with this issue ?
<|MA|> hald segfault in libc-2.11.1.so
<|MA|> this is the default install
<imbalism> There is a key on my keyboard that cannot be recognized when I press it. I've used xev and dmesg but no keycode and scancode can be found. However, when I press the key, there are some raw data dumped out in /dev/usb*. What should I do in order to make the key usable? Rewrite the driver for keyboard?
<alisalaah> Ubuntu 10.10 - I have a laptop with 2 DisplayLink adapters to Monitors, I am currently using both DisplayLinks now, working, but the laptop Screen is blank!  I have been playing with xorg.conf for about 30 minutes
<alisalaah> anyone can help with xorg.conf, and getting my laptop display back
<coraxx> alisalaah: yes...just delete it
<|MA|> can't believe applications segfault, that which comes on the default CD install
<coraxx> alisalaah: ....the default settings comes in to place
<alisalaah> coraxx, then i lose my 2x24" monitors and have only my laptop.  i would prefer a real answer
<alisalaah> i didnt come here after screwing with xorg.comf all night for sarcasm
<alisalaah> ty
<coraxx> alisalaah: it was not sarcasm at all.  After I've spent much time with xorg.conf myself ... I found out that if I loose a vital monitor during my setup ...I delete the xorg.conf (or rename it so I preserve some of the configuration)
<blackshirt> hello, anyone here familiar with samba4
<alisalaah> yes but i can get just laptop screen, or just display links
<alisalaah> i had all 3 but the alignment was wrong "righof vs leftof"
<alisalaah> rebooted with only chnaging that
<alisalaah> and it was broke after that
<coraxx> alisalaah: then I sometime use the vendor linux driver to make the config changes in the xorg.conf file
<alisalaah> but then i found out 5 mins later than my displaylinks were getting different /devf/fb0 vs fb1 vs fb2 etc
<alisalaah> i started with that
<alisalaah> then read 2 blogs on people who got it working
<alisalaah> and i just cant seem to get all 3 up at once
<alisalaah> and as said one time i did i had to reboot and it went away
<coraxx> alisalaah: sry, can't help
<alisalaah> ok np
<cuuntzor> hi, is there any working usb modem connection bandwidth monitor ? vnstat can't grab more than network ethx
<coraxx> blackshirt: I am a little bit ...what the issue  (I'm sure there are many to pick from as its still in alpha-stage ;-) )
<coraxx> blackshirt: *what's
<blackshirt> i want to setup samba4
<coraxx> cuuntzor: the regular monitor in Gnome where you can monitor network connections is ok ...you just add your interface ( ppp0) and you should be able to monitor
<cuuntzor> coraxx, the gnome monitor can't monitor monthly bandwidth
<cuuntzor> after restart it resets
<coraxx> blackshirt: ah ok ... that is a bigger process than a simple chat can cover :-)
<coraxx> cuuntzor: ah ok, I see ... so its more like a reporting tool ... than a monitor...  give me a sec.
<cuuntzor> yes
<blackshirt> coraxx: i have try it.but still has an error
<oCean> blackshirt: bettter ask in #samba. Since smb 4 is alpha, and not in the ubuntu repositories
<blackshirt> oCean: yess..but on universe repo
<oCean> blackshirt: what about universe?
<irenicus09> hi can anyone help me?
<blackshirt> oCean: there are samba4 on ubuntu repository
<bazhang> irenicus09, ask a question
<irenicus09> pls this is important
<oCean> !ask | irenicus09
<ubottu> irenicus09: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<irenicus09> I think I have a backdoor on my ubuntu
<oCean> blackshirt: oh, I see
<irenicus09> wait a min I give links
<bazhang> irenicus09, what makes you think that
<cuuntzor> coraxx, thanks for looking into this, i might of figured it out, you said ppp0. now that interface isn't listed in vnstat - and the modem is disconnected now, i thought it was my other pppoe connection
<oCean> blackshirt: do you have trouble installing or running/configuring? The folks in #samba might help you out?
<irenicus09> http://i.min.us/ilPrfW.png
<egolost> I am doing a switch from centOS to ubuntu server. I wish to create a new volume on my lvm with the installer but don't understand howto.. I guess "Configure the Logical Volume Manager" will destroy the current lvm on the raid?
<irenicus09> the link above
<coraxx> cuuntzor: From what I can see there are a lot of monitors .... those with accumulative features are usually text-based (run in terminal) not very nice ones.  I'm gonna give you a link just so you have somewhere to start --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html      maybe one of them can report accumulative.
<blackshirt> oCean: i have trouble on provision setup... ok i will try that
<cuuntzor> thanks coraxx
<bazhang> irenicus09, ok; what makes you think Ubuntu has a backdoor
<irenicus09> bazhang: http://i.min.us/ilPrfW.png
<coraxx> cuuntzor: yw :-)
<bazhang> irenicus09, I saw it
<irenicus09> bazhang: that's what shows up in my firestarter
<irenicus09> bazhang: I was getting uploads even though my computer was idle
<bazhang> irenicus09, type who in terminal
<bazhang> irenicus09, also, top
<irenicus09> irenicus tty7         2011-02-24 22:07 (:0)
<irenicus09> irenicus pts/1        2011-02-26 16:29 (:pts/3:S.0)
<bazhang> irenicus09, paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> irenicus09, now try top
<irenicus09> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/30uXYuKJ
<irenicus09> I didn't install any windows software btw.
<irenicus09> I didn't manually install any .deb files either
<oCean> !afk > g3orge|away
<ubottu> g3orge|away, please see my private message
<irenicus09> bazhang: any suggestions / help?
<irenicus09> :S
<aretx> why i am banned when i try to connect to a chat room?
<bazhang> irenicus09, I see no indication of a backdoor
<bazhang> aretx, what channel
<aretx> backtrack-linux
<irenicus09> bazhang: then why was that netbus indicated?
<bazhang> aretx, your ident = root
<irenicus09> bazhang: isn't that unusual?
<aretx> what does it mean?
<bazhang> irenicus09, you running any services? ssh?
<irenicus09> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> aretx, they ban that ident on that channel. dont use root as an ident
<bazhang> aretx, try #freenode for more
<irenicus09> bazhang: should I do a clean install? I still have doubts :(
<bazhang> irenicus09, got a strong password? not running any services?
<irenicus09> bazhang: root passwod min 11 letters & only smtp & ipp port is open according to nmap scan
<bazhang> irenicus09, you mean sudo password I hope
<coraxx> irenicus09: nmap only scan specific ports...not all by default.
<irenicus09> bazhang: oh :S
<bazhang> irenicus09, you enabled root?
<aretx> thanks
<bazhang> aretx, welcome
<irenicus09> bazhang: dont think so
<irenicus09> bazhang: I still have to use sudo for everything
<bazhang> irenicus09, then you mean user pass, ie sudo
<irenicus09> bazhang: yes
<morgan> can anyone help me wrap my head round "apply patch to kernal source"
<irenicus09> bazhang: would you recommend that I do a clean install? Btw, I'm running mint 10.
<bazhang> !patch | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<bazhang> irenicus09, a clean install of Ubuntu , a s Mint is not supported here. otherwise go to mintsupport
<irenicus09> bazhang: okay
<bazhang> !mintsupport > irenicus09
<ubottu> irenicus09, please see my private message
<coraxx> irenicus09 , bazhang   it looks to me that some software has open a port (TCP/IP) for listning .. port 20034 is an application port ...but usually used for backdoor virusses ...WhackJob and Netbus usually use that one ...however it might not be them at all.
<bazhang> coraxx, who knows with Mint as that is a non-supported derivate
<coraxx> bazhang: oh he's using mint ...thought he was using Ubuntu
<bazhang> coraxx, yep, no idea why, but he is
<newlinux> hi
<coraxx> newlinux: hi
<stefwal> everyone: hello
<newlinux> what command to download and install aptoncd? sudo apt-get???
<erUSUL> !software | newlinux
<ubottu> newlinux: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<coraxx> newlinux: sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<bazhang> newlinux, install it and then launch from application
<newlinux> coraxx: bazhang : E: Unable to locate package aptoncd
<coraxx> newlinux: try Synaptic Package Manager .... and push "Reload" before you start installing
<bazhang> newlinux, what version of ubuntu , be sure that the repo is enabled in synaptic
<livingdaylight> hi
<bazhang> hi
<coraxx> livingdaylight: hi
<stefwal> ldl: hi
<livingdaylight> coraxx, if I need to change my fan do I just take the broken fan to a shop, or do I also need to know the motherboard details?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, try ##hardware
<stefwal> livingdaylight, you can bring the fan
<livingdaylight> stefwal, thx
<stefwal> livingdaylight: if you know your processor that's even better
<coraxx> livingdaylight: this is for Ubuntu stuff ... as bazhang said, try another channel
<livingdaylight> bazhang, couldn't find ##hardware
<newlinux> bazhang: 10.10
<stefwal> sorry coraxx
<coraxx> stefwal: nw :-)
<bazhang> newlinux, then update sources.list as suggested above and make sure all the necessary repos are enabled in synaptic package manager
<bazhang> newlinux, apt-cache search aptoncd after that
<Oer> aptoncd is in the universe repo
<wei_> 古老的界面
<newlinux> bazhang: where to find if repo is enabled or not in synaptic?
<bazhang> newlinux, did you update sources.list? sudo apt-get update
<coraxx> newlinux: can you send us the sources.list  via pastebin
<bazhang> newlinux, cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---> paste.ubuntu.com
<newlinux> coraxx: I'm very new to linux. the list is updating. how to run a new command?!!
<bazhang> newlinux, let it finish
<coraxx> newlinux: you can open a new terminal window if you like ...but as bazhang said just wait...one thing at the time :-)
<euthymos> do you know where can I download a pre-made VirtualBox image for Ubuntu 10.10?
<euthymos> from an affordable source...
<euthymos> I would save me 1 hour
<made2shred> is there a way to download the normal desktop version of ubuntu but using bittorrent instead?
<coraxx> euthymos: I don't know if there is one out there ... but it will only take like 30-35 minutes to install one yourself ... maybe a shorter time, than searching the internet :-)
<saykou> hello guyz, my flash player on youtube when pressing full-screen, something strange happens ... it fullscreens only half of the screen
<pooltable> help looking for a program to block web site lile you can on tv by ratting ?
<erUSUL> !find dnsguardian
<ubottu> Package/file dnsguardian does not exist in maverick
<bazhang> http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/ euthymos
<made2shred> pooltable: block the servers IP with iptables or moblock or something
<bazhang> dansguardian
<coraxx> euthymos: (...and you get to choose your own virtual disk size and how much RAM you wish to allocate)
<newlinux> coraxx: bazhang: thanks for your helps. it is downloading now.I have an aptoncd image of our packages. Is there any way to restore them without installing aptoncd?
<euthymos> coraxx: I need it for some on-the-fly tests to do this very morning... No need to tune it up! :)
<euthymos> hazhang: thanks!
<coraxx> saykou: which version of Ubuntu are you using  ...(and is it 32-bit or 64-bit ? )
<tobier> I can't seem to compile java programs with java.util.concurrent
<saykou> coraxx, im using 10.10
<saykou> coraxx, but it was working until few moments ago, cant understand why changed
<tobier> is java.util.concurrent missing from the JDK in Ubuntu? :S
<juniour> hi
<bazhang> !torrents | made2shred
<ubottu> made2shred: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<saykou> coraxx, its 32 bits
<coraxx> saykou: I've seen issues with the Flashplayer, when the 32-bit version of the plugin is running in the 64-bit environment.
<made2shred> thanks
<coraxx> saykou: ok then its not the 64-bit issue :-(
<saykou> coraxx, yeah thanks anyway
<omgitselmer> hi guys, anyone got a solution on how to make nautilus warn or ask for confirmation when deleting a file (sending them to trash, not permanently deleted)?
<coraxx> saykou: yw
<machina> hey all, running ubuntu 10.10 on HP laptop Pro book 6555b, works great until I close my notebook, can't resume. OS freezes. please help.
<pooltable> where to get and installed moblock?
<paxco> algun español
<abhinav_singh> i 'm getting "unexpected end of file" error when i use gunzip command...how to fix it?
<bazhang> paxco, #ubuntu-es
<paxco> vale
<newlinux> bazhang: aptoncd developers must provide their product available offline on produced disk's! am I right?!!
<WinstonSmith> omgitselmer, do: gconf-editor>apps>nautilus>preferences>confirm_trash
<coraxx> omgitselmer: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/95853      .... as you will see, moving files to Trash is not considered a critical action ...cuz if you change your mind, you just restore the files from the Trash
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 95853 in Nautilus "Add an option to get a confirmation dialog before sending files to the trash in Nautilus" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<omgitselmer> @WinstonSmith i think that works only when you try to empty trash
<WinstonSmith> omgitselmer, my bad :(
<omgitselmer> @coraxx yep i read it last night that they wont fix it, maybe there is a coding guru here who has made a workaround :)
<coraxx> omgitselmer: yeah, but remember ...a Guru would want the computer experience to be as fast and as accodating as possible ... having warning-popups for non-critical actions ...like everytime you wish to delete something ...would not be true to that experience ;-)
<coraxx> omgitselmer: *acommedating
<omgitselmer> i guess i'll just have to be very very careful not to press delete accidentally
<coraxx> omgitselmer: in the long run, you will be unhappy too...trust me :-)
<newlinux> coraxx: bazhang: now it is finished. and I installed aptoncd. thanks a lot.now how can I install aptoncd on another ubuntu without downloading?
<bazhang> newlinux, got ubuntu installed on another computer?
<newlinux> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> newlinux, its pretty self explanatory, its added as part of sources.list and then installed from there
<bazhang> newlinux, ie an offline repo
<machina> hey all, running ubuntu 10.10 on HP laptop Pro book 6555b, works great until I close my notebook or put Laptop to sleep, can't resume. OS freezes. please help.
<newlinux> bazhang: can you explain more? what should I do?
<pooltable> looking for a simple web blocking any help ?
<coraxx> see you all later...bfn :-)
<bazhang> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html newlinux
<gartral> how do i stop the updater from grabbing something i don't need?
<bazhang> !info dansguardian | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-2ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 475 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<bazhang> gartral, grabbing what
<LolitaBot> ♥ Hi! I'm LolitaBot, an IRC bot. ♥
<LolitaBot> I heard about this channel from xXxMarioFan69xXx in #smw on irc.caffie.net.
<LolitaBot> To make sure my crawler hasn't taken me someplace I'm not welcome, I need to get permission from the channel operators to stay. Give me a second to figure out who is who here.
<FloodBot4> LolitaBot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LolitaBot> OK. I need one of the following users to enter "!stay #ubuntu" to give me permission to stay: FloodBot4
<LolitaBot> If you want me to leave before then, just kick me from the channel. If I am kicked before being validated to stay, I will NEVER rejoin. You can find out more about me by typing "!help". This message will only appear until I have been approved to stay.
<[segfault]> gartral, You can uncheck the box, or remove the PPA if it there is one for that particular app.
<gartral> bazhang: Kernel Updates, My CR-48 requires a custom kernel, and i've isolated it against the ubuntu boot partition, but the updater still downloads the 45~MB of kernel info..
<iroquois> linux mint supposedly has features that let you choose what you want updater to do gartral
<gartral> [segfault]: no, it's the update manager, NOT synaptic.
<newlinux> bazhang: my aptoncd is different! for example no option for restoring from an iso file!
<Icon2k> hey
<[segfault]> gartral, ahh.. well I would also like to know how to do that myself :)
<bazhang> iroquois, and since linux mint has nothing to do with this channel why mention it
<pooltable> dansguardian got how do i set it up
<gartral> iroquois: umm.. yea.. your crazy if you think i'm going to try and change the OS again.. CR-48s are NOT normal computers..
<bazhang> pooltable, installed it already?
<pooltable> yes
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian pooltable
<LolitaBot> ♥ Hi! I'm LolitaBot, an IRC bot. ♥
<LolitaBot> I heard about this channel from xXxMarioFan69xXx in #smw on irc.caffie.net.
<LolitaBot> To make sure my crawler hasn't taken me someplace I'm not welcome, I need to get permission from the channel operators to stay. Give me a second to figure out who is who here.
<LolitaBot> OK. I need one of the following users to enter "!stay #ubuntu" to give me permission to stay: FloodBot4
<FloodBot4> LolitaBot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LolitaBot> If you want me to leave before then, just kick me from the channel. If I am kicked before being validated to stay, I will NEVER rejoin. You can find out more about me by typing "!help". This message will only appear until I have been approved to stay.
<gartral> bazhang: so how do i prevent kernel updates from appearing in the update manager?
<brayo> i am having a major installing ubuntu 10.04 on dell inspiron mini....it finished installing the system but cannot install the bootloader grub or even lilo what seems to be the problem?
<piggy66> hi
<njan> bazhang: problem solved.
<bazhang> njan, thanks!
<bazhang> gartral, pinnning?
<gartral> brayo: mini what?
<njan> yvw
<bazhang> !pinning | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<njan> Let me know if it recurs.
<njan> (it shouldn't, at least not soon)
<bazhang> will do
<gartral> bazhang: can't seem too pin the kernel..
<brayo> gartral: the mini dells...which dont hav cd drives...am using my usb to install the os...
<bazhang> gartral, then uncheck whenever update manager offers one
<gartral> bazhang: that's the problem, update manager comes up every 15 minutes saying "these updates are available" and it's just the kernel..
<gartral> brayo: right, that's plural, which model mini?
<Oer> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<brayo> gartral: its dell inspiron mini 1018........
<thams> My touchpad suddenly stopped working. Restarting didn't solve the issue. What can I do?
<brayo> gartral: i cant get past installing the bootloader....like grub or lilo, is it hardlocked to windows only? it had windos 7 starter when i was installing
<gartral> brayo: no, but tell me, where did the bootloader get installed into?
<SkotosDeath> how can i reduce the analysis of a video ; i support only 1280x1024 and the video is 1920x1280. can i reduse it with a video player so i can see it ?
<brayo> gartral: i was trying to install on /dev/sda
<bazhang> gartral, check in settings on update-manager, see security updates box?
<brayo> gartral: all failed.....
<brontoeee> SkotosDeath, sure, everyplayer should support resizing of some sort
<SkotosDeath> brontoeee, how can i do it with vlc ?
<Abrantex> hi everyone
<brontoeee> SkotosDeath, either select the size in %, or fullscreen, or read on custom parameters of vlc
<Abrantex> i have an issue . I have installed ubuntu on my laptop yesterday and i cant find the drivers pack for my wireless card. :X im using wired connection
<bazhang> Abrantex, what chipset lspci ---> paste.ubuntu.com
<Abrantex> lemme check
<gartral> brayo: did it throw an error?
<Abrantex> how can i check its details on ubuntu?
<gartral> bazhang: one sec, gotta figure out how too bring the update manager back
<erUSUL> Abrantex: lspci | grep -i net
<bazhang> Abrantex, lspci      in terminal    paste.ubuntu.com with the details
<bazhang> gartral, alt f2
<brayo> gartral: yeah it did..."Failed to install bootloader Grub" sumn like that...even the prompt was red like a red alert!!! :)
<Niglop> how can I get that desktop folder on my desktop like on kde?
<bazhang> Niglop, which one
<gartral> brayo: that's the obvious, boot the system and run grub-install /dev/sda
<gartral> bazhang: ok, got the settings window up
<Abrantex> Atheros Communications AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0
<Abrantex> Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<bazhang> !atheros | Abrantex
<ubottu> Abrantex: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> Abrantex, wait, thats ethernet
<bazhang> !broadcom > Abrantex
<ubottu> Abrantex, please see my private message
 * varsha_jk is away: brb
<bazhang> !away > varsha_jk
<ubottu> varsha_jk, please see my private message
<Abrantex> wait
<Abrantex> so i entered the website u linked
<Abrantex> and i typed what they said me to in order to find out which chipset i had
<Abrantex> and this is what i got
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Abrantex
<cutiyar> i installed LAMP but the phpmyadmin not work
<Niglop> bazhang» the folder that sits on the desktop. its like a square
<Niglop> erm let me try find a pic
<cutiyar> it say The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<bazhang> Niglop, you want kde4?
<Niglop> no, i dont want kde
<Niglop> i just want the feature
<bazhang> doubtful gnome has that
<Niglop> bazhang» http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/opensuse_guides/opensuse_11.1_kde_quick_start_guide/graphics/kde_desktop_menus.png     see the folder in the background
<Niglop> bazhang» i use xfce
<brontoeee> cutiyar, localhost:PORT/phpmyadmin ? what port do you use?
<Niglop> cant i just add it to my respitories anyway?
<bazhang> Niglop, yeah thats kde4
<cutiyar> brontoeee, i dont understand
<Niglop> bazhang» but cant i just download the feature seperate
<Niglop> as a package
<bazhang> Niglop, nope
<Niglop> damn it
<cutiyar> brontoeee, port 80
<brontoeee> cutiyar, what url did you use, are you using the correct url?
<cutiyar> brontoeee, yes i wrote localhost/phpmyadmin
<cutiyar> brontoeee, whats problem with it?
<brontoeee> cutiyar, what do the docs say? i dont really recall what is there to setup (i think not much)
<zfe> is it possible to try the beta
<zfe> of the new version
<zfe> already?
<cutiyar> brontoeee, which docs?
<oCean> !natty | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<zfe> ah god
<zfe> still alpha2
<brontoeee> cutiyar, maybe this http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net/pma/Welcome_to_phpMyAdmin_Wiki
<eon> hello everybody
<cutiyar> brontoeee, my mysql and every thing work and i can create database through terminal but i wanted to use localhost/phpmyadmin\
<eon>  I have a problem downloading my email using thunderbird , I had this error "check for configuration error with the fam gamin library"
<eon> anyone would help me :) ??
<coz_> eon,  I cant help... I dont use email clients here sorry   stick around for a while ...someone will pick it up  ,,, and ask again in a bit ;)
<oCean> cutiyar: check if in /etc/apache2/conf.d : is there the phpmyadmin.conf link?
<brontoeee> cutiyar, how did you install it, is in repos?
<eon> ok coz_  thanks man !
<scorpio> disconnect
<cutiyar> oCean, no
<cutiyar> brontoeee, from the kurdish wiki
<oCean> cutiyar: check if phpmyadmin is installed: apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
<cutiyar> oCean, yes
<cutiyar> oCean, http://pastebin.com/XVktznb7
<oCean> cutiyar: seems correct. Is there /etc/phpmyadmin directory? This should contain an apache.conf file
<cutiyar> oCean, yes
<oCean> cutiyar: so if the apache.conf is in /etc/phpmyadmin, then you should try link this: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<cutiyar> oCean, yes i did
<oCean> cutiyar: this command: grep -i alias /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf should return the location(alias) for phpmyadmin
<cutiyar> oCean, cutiyar@cutiyar-physic:~$  grep -i alias /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<cutiyar> Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<cutiyar> cutiyar@cutiyar-physic:~$
<oCean> cutiyar: ok, does localhost/phpmyadmin work?
<oCean> it should, by now..
<cutiyar> oCean, not yet
<eon>  I have a problem downloading my email using thunderbird , I had this error "check for configuration error with the fam gamin library" . anyone could help ?
<oCean> cutiyar: ok, time to check the error logging: tail /var/log/apache2/error_log
<cutiyar> oCean, http://pastebin.com/1q9Wun01
<oCean> cutiyar: something is not setup quite right
<cutiyar> oCean, http://pastebin.com/0kS9WHbJ
<oCean> cutiyar: sorry, it's .log, not _log
<cutiyar> oCean, http://pastebin.com/kp1PGXqc
<tuggle> hi, is there another program but sendmail which can act as a smarthost? For postfix, I was unable to find any info.
<oCean> cutiyar: try reloading apache: sudo service apache2 reload
<cutiyar> oCean, http://pastebin.com/7Lu1Rt2Z
<kas> Good day .. I have a Problem I can not run grub-customizer ... clicked on the icon a little computer thinks but does not start happening .. what is the reason?
<oCean> cutiyar: wow
<cutiyar> oCean, hahahah i think its big problem
<oCean> there might be a syntax error :)
<oCean> cutiyar: yes, I'm not sure now. But try this: grep -i include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<cutiyar> oCean, hahahah i think its big problem
<eon>  I have a problem downloading my email using thunderbird , I had this error "check for configuration error with the fam gamin library" . anyone could help ?
<cutiyar> oCean, sorry for repeat ,http://pastebin.com/PVy9Gf8Q
<skilly> I'm having trouble compiling vmware 6.5.5 under Maverick - complains that ""LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined" - anyone recognise this?
<oCean> cutiyar: see your output: on the 3rd line is an include: "Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf"  <- that is the recursive part.
<oCean> cutiyar: edit the file and comment out that line (just start that line with a #)
<made2shred> deluge has an error: no incoming connections. how do i fix this? (torrent has seeds)
<cagriemer> skilly: it looks like a variable, what does README file say?
<red> I don't seem to be able to enable Twinview for my dual screen setup
<red> I can only enable Xinerama which is very buggy
<red> (Or separate X screens that works well, but can't drag windows from display to display)
<skilly> @cagriemer I'll check
<red> Could this be since I have separate GFX Cards for both displays?
<red> Windows handles it without problems at least, but I spend more time in Ubuntu, so would be nice to get it working correctly :/
<cutiyar> oCean, how like a #Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf ?
<oCean> cutiyar: yes. Or, remove that line completely
<oCean> cutiyar: after that, try reloading apache2 service
<cutiyar> oCean, i deleted that line
<cutiyar> oCean, reloaded
<oCean> cutiyar: reload apache2 service and see if there is still a syntax error?
<oCean> cutiyar: now browse localhost/phpmyadmin
<cutiyar> oCean, good worked great
<oCean> cutiyar: yay!
<cutiyar> oCean, but in wiki they wrote that should we add this line that i deleted now
<e7500> help please: ubuntu won't display the contents of the red alert images. i mount them and it doesnt show any contents. the images both have mass anywhere between 500-650mb. also when i open them in the archive manager the just show plenty of files and folders titled "_________"
<oCean> cutiyar: there are several ways to include a configuration file. I don't know what wiki, but adding that line to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf might also have done the trick. In your case you added the line in the file itself (hence the recursion..)
<e7500> the winedb shows red alert plays fine with wine
<cutiyar> oCean, thank u very much ,before this way was worked but now didnt i think because of update and somethin like this this old way not worked
<bazhang> e7500, #winehq for specific app support
<oCean> cutiyar: you're welcome
<skilly> @cagriemer can't find a readme file. I expect it's a variable in the source code. I don't want to experiment too much in terms of trying to edit source code - I'm hoping someone has had this problem and knows exactly what to do ...
<e7500> but it seems like its more of a ubuntu problem because ubuntu wont display any of the contents of a iso
<bazhang> e7500, not really. #winehq is where you ask for specific app support
<staar2> any rpm package friend here ?
<bazhang> staar2, why do you need one
<staar2> well i am creating rpm package(first one)
<bazhang> staar2, thats suse fedora et al not ubuntu
<staar2> and the %patch -p what does the -p flag means ?
<staar2> well you can build rpm even in ubuntu
<bazhang> staar2, try your #distro channel or ##linux
<dissolution> Can any one confirm a thing for me, running ubuntu i386 and trying to make virtual box run win 7 x64 getting a message that my cpu cant handle x64 VT-x/AMD-v is enabled both in settings and in bios - Any help would be cool :)
<staar2> why wont you run 32bit ?
<dissolution> because i got win 7 x64 as this is a alienware M15x x64
<MeanEYE> why running ubuntu i386 then?
<dissolution> well i got random logouts in ubuntu x64
<dissolution> and tried now i386 as some forums told that would make it go away... tried allso changing my format from ext4 to ext3
<jaapvisser> anybody a suggestion for a good password manager tool like to have a  gui, shell access nice to have
<cagriemer> skilly: is there any file named as INSTALL?
<raz_> Hello Everyone, i have some kind of problem with my ubunto. sometimes the system gets unresponsive in folders. is there any way to reboot or restart the ubunto explore?
<e7500> -ounhide
<sniffle> raz_: unplug your computer
<bazhang> jaapvisser, keepassx ?
<alberto> Hello, I need some help. I'm trying to run AbanQ installation, from a binary file, but whenever I type sudo ./Abanq_Install it returns the following message: Command not found
<jaapvisser> tnx bazhang will have a look..
<alberto> Does anybody know why this is happening?
<raz_> sniffle, thx for the tip! .. :P
<MeanEYE> dissolution, A common misconception about 64bit hardware: Having 64bit hardware/cpu does NOT mean you have VT-X/AMD-V as well, in other words: yes you can run a 64bit OS on 64bit hardware as a HOST, but a 64bit GUEST NEEDS VT-X/AMD-V to be active and enabled.
<skilly> cagriemer: yes, there's an installer.sh file
<MeanEYE> dissolution, take a look at http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=8669
<sniffle> raz_: that will be $100. $25 of which will go to ubuntu, the other $75 to gnome
<Fuchs> alberto: maybe the file is not marked as executable?
<Fuchs> alberto: do ls -l on it.
<Fuchs> alberto: oh, and file.
<cagriemer> skilly: no that file is a shell script. we are looking for a text file
<mjbat7> how long till we get iphone 4 support?
<alberto> Fuchs Ok.
<dissolution> thanks  MeanEYE:
<gartral> mjbat7: what do you mean?
<raz_> sniffle, ofc!
<skilly> cagrimer: ok - busy checking ...
<alberto> Fuchs Ok, I've already done it.
<MeanEYE> dissolution, np... :) ... I've never tried using 64os on i386 structure
<skilly> cagriemer: ok - busy checking ...
<raisin123> hello. Please help me. I have a 40 GB Hard Disk. I like ubuntu but there is one windows program I can't live without : IDM.So I want to make my comp dual boot. I want one 10 GB windows drive and the rest in ubuntu. But I also want windows files to be acessible from ubuntu. I currently have UBUNTU 10.04 LTS on my comp.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone mjbat7
<Fuchs> alberto: I would be interested in the output (use a pastebin for more than 3 lines)
<mjbat7> i was looking up how to sync my iphone 4 on my ubuntu lappy, and apparently its impossible
<sniffle> raisin123: what was the question?
<alberto> Fuchs 1 alberto alberto 13582901 2011-02-26 12:36 AbanQ-2.3.0.20208-Linux-x86_64-Install
<sniffle> mjbat7: what's your point
<alberto> Fuchs That's the output
<sniffle> if you want it, write it
<MeanEYE> raisin123, you can't live without Internet Download Manager???
<gartral> raisin123: IDM? will it work in wine?
<bazhang> sniffle, thats not helpful
<sagaci> OK, so I have a CD with a .exe on it and I try and open it via Wine but then it says it needs to be executable but when I go to set it as executable, it's a read only filesystem (obviously), how to workout this?
<SixtyFold> that was constructive sniffle haha
<dissolution>  MeanEYE: dissolution, np... :) ... I've never tried using 64os on i386 structure // hehe  got a i7 intecpu x64
<sniffle> bazhang: yes it is. i'm offering online pragmatism pills, he'll thank me later
<raisin123> No IDM even if you install with wine, the mozilla integration is not there. And it's not just any internet download manager, it
<jaapvisser> bazhang KeePassX looks decent.... going to testdrive it for a while
<raisin123> it is IDM
<gartral> sagaci: pull the exe from the cd..
<bazhang> sniffle, wrong channel for that.
<Fuchs> alberto: that is not the whole output
<raisin123> please tell me how to get it done.
<Fuchs> alberto: the most interesting thing, the access rights, are missing
<TLF> hello
<MeanEYE> dissolution, that should be powerful enough... do you have the option turned on?
<alberto> Fuchs Sorry, this is the whole output---> ---------- 1 alberto alberto 13582901 2011-02-26 12:36 AbanQ-2.3.0.20208-Linux-x86_64-Install
<raisin123> MeanEYE: if you could tell me a better option then IDM , then I am listening.
<alberto> Fuchs I changed the rights because it didn't work, so I tried changing them.
<Fuchs> alberto: as you can see you have absolutely no rights on this file. Right click on it, properties, make it rwx (read, write, execute) at least for you
<TLF> I changed my locales, and I cannot get xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update to ask me to change the folder's name in $HOME??
<MeanEYE> raisin123, did you try http://www.downthemall.net/ ?
<TLF> it's there something wrong here???
<dissolution> yeah i do... even check if the thing was enabled in bios ||| the thing is i have got it to run with ubuntu 10.4 x64 running win 7 x64
<MeanEYE> raisin123,  something like IDM but exists for all operating systems
<Fuchs> alberto: or use chmod 0755  on it
<Fuchs> anyway, time for food. Good luck.
<sagaci> gartral, yes but then it doesn't work since it links with the rest of the cd
<MeanEYE> dissolution, then my guess is you need x64 host to run x64 guest... but am not that experienced
<dissolution>  MeanEYE: yeah that was what i was thinking why i asked the ? here.. .but might not have come out right my ? that is
<raisin123> MeanEYE: I have tried that extension. It's not as good as IDM. IDM gives me a download button on right top of any flash video and I mean ANY... Plus Most of the downloads are resumable. And there is queing optiontoo.
<oCean> MeanEYE: dissolution I don't think it is required to have a x64 host to run x64 guest. I thought vt-x/amd-v was all it took
<MeanEYE> oCean, dissolution: I have no clue to be honest. Never tried stuff like that. :)
<alberto> Fuchs Ok, I solved it, there was a space at the end of the name I wasn't counting on.
<alberto> Fuchs Thanks very much for your help.
<MeanEYE> raisin123, hm... so basically you need a flash downloader?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Not just a flash downloader, a resumable flash downloader. And Quesing option too, since I am not at my compmost of the times
<alberto> Fuchs Is it normal that the programme wants to install in /opt/?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: queing*
<dissolution>  MeanEYE: oCean: could it be that my iso is damage...
<MeanEYE> dissolution, oh wait, win7 is reporting that you don't have 64bit processor?
<dissolution>  MeanEYE:  i'll post the errror... to sec
<sagaci> disappearedng, paste it
<MeanEYE> raisin123, sorry then... am not using that kind of stuff... try asking again, someone might know
<alberto> Thank you again. :)
<raisin123> MeanEYE: I have already tried a lotofoptions. Could you just tell me how to dual boot a40 gb internal HD with 15 gn windows and rest ubuntu. Also, Windows files should be acessible from ubuntu. thanks :)
<raisin123> MeanEYE: gb*
<oCean> dissolution: I don't really think so, the "cpu cant handle x64" is quite clear. There was this test.iso to check whether your guest was able to run x64
<MeanEYE> raisin123, do you have both of them installed already?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: I have just ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<MeanEYE> raisin123, and do you have an empty partition for windows?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: And I don't know shit about installing/uninstalling Os-s.
<dissolution>  MeanEYE:  Attempting to lad a 64-bit application , however this cpu is not compatible with 64-bit mode. its trying to install from a iso and the file is \\boo\winload.exe with an error of 0xc000035a
<raisin123> MeanEYE: No man. I just have a 40 GB HD with one file system on it.
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Also a swap partition. 2 partitions total.
<MeanEYE> dissolution, it's easy to check, download some 64bit linux image and try booting that... :)
<MeanEYE> raisin123, ok, so you need to make space for your windows... although... you could install windows in virtual machine... what kind of computer you have?
<oCean> dissolution: you tried  egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo ?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: black colour lenevo R60 with dual core processorof 1.6 ghz each and 512 ram.
<MeanEYE> raisin123, only 512MB of RAM? are you sure... never saw a dual core with less than 2GB
<dissolution> oCean: will try it now
<raisin123> MeanEYE: It's a 4 year old laptop... Yes, I am sure it's the  above mentioned config.
<flor> hello, my desktop is doing weird things. sometimes, when I start an application, parts of the screen are covered with a part of a "screen-shot", and all applications disappear behind. if I log in again, everything is fine again.
<dissolution> MeanEYE:  will see if that will do to... but as i sad, when i had ubuntu 10.4 x64 installed it worked with win 7 x64
<MeanEYE> dissolution, am not well experienced in that matter, so your guess is good as mine...
<mix22891> hi, noting showing in the trash, but it tells me that 101 items there
<MeanEYE> mix22891, are hidden files turned on?
<mix22891> i don't know
<MeanEYE> raisin123, hm, not sure if you could run virtual machine there...
<skilly> cagriemer: there's a hell of a lot of vmware files on my machine in different locations, so it's difficult to tell for sure but it doesn't look like there is an INSTALL or install text file. I installed vmware-workstaton from a .bundle, so I'm assuming it's a set of binary files. I also guess that the LINUX_VERSION variable comes from the linux kernel source files, which I suspect means that the ubuntu kernel source contains something dif
<MeanEYE> mix22891, nautilus?
<mix22891> what?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Ok, so what's the other option?
<oCean> !afk > g3orge|away
<ubottu> g3orge|away, please see my private message
<MeanEYE> mix22891, view -> show hidden files
<abhinav_singh> how to check if my machine is 64 bit or 32 bit
<dissolution> oCean: sudo egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<dissolution> [sudo] password for rl:
<dissolution> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<MeanEYE> raisin123, well you could try using virtual machine or you could split your partition, installing windows, fixing boot loader :D
<FloodBot1> dissolution: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dissolution> MeanEYE: thanks do for trying to help :)
<MeanEYE> dissolution, gah, I wish I was able to help... sorry about that...
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Dude, I am the defination of newbie when it comes to OS-es. Could you please explain in littlemoredetail.
<mix22891> <MeanEYE> dsn't help
<MeanEYE> raisin123, sure... my suggestion is to use virtual machine at first. It's just one application and if it doesn't work all you need to do is uninstall it
<MeanEYE> mix22891, how do you knoe there are x items in there?
<oCean> dissolution: that confirms vt-x extension on the cpu. (meaning, you should be good to go) I have no clue why it does not work
<mix22891> i move the mouse over the icon
<dissolution> oCean: did that help you out... cant say it did for me O:-)
<mix22891> it tell 101
<raisin123> MeanEYE: ok, How to install virtual machine on ubuntu?
<dissolution> oCean: aaa okey... thanks
<oCean> dissolution: the appearance of VMX in the output tells there is vt-x capability enabled
<mix22891> and i dsn't empty the trash
<MeanEYE> mix22891, icon on desktop or in panel?
<dissolution> oCean: well then its can only be that im on ubuntu i386 then !!
<mix22891> in panel
<oCean> dissolution: might be. Cannot say for sure though
<MeanEYE> raisin123, do you have windows installation disk?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: YES
<MeanEYE> mix22891, try adding another applet, might be that one cashed something
<MeanEYE> raisin123, which windows you would like to install... XP?
<Koots> hello
<mix22891> ok
<dissolution> oCean: made a new install because i had random log outs... with 10.4 and allso with the upgrade of 10.10 (x64 ubuntu) some forum sad it was wise to use i386
<raisin123> MeanEYE: whicever would be fastest and eats least space.
<Koots> any av's
<Koots> for ubuntu?
<Koots> like for windows
<MeanEYE> raisin123, well with Microsoft it's always the oldest... but XP should be enough...
<mix22891> <MeanEYE>  it desn't help
<MeanEYE> raisin123, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads there you can find virtualbox
<MeanEYE> mix22891, same thing?
<mix22891> yes
<raisin123> MeanEYE: LOL, Ok.
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Ok, so I isntall this box, then what?
<MeanEYE> raisin123, you need to create a virtual machine. there's an easy step by step wizard. then you install your windows in that virtual machine
<MeanEYE> mix22891, can you check if there's /home/.Trash-root folder?
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Ahh, won't that work too slow? I just have 512 ram !
<mix22891> ok
<dissolution>  raisin123: MeanEYE: Ahh, won't that work too slow? I just have 512 ram ! You should have at least 2Gb
<sagaci> Koots, !clamav
<Lown> :o All quit ...
<MeanEYE> raisin123, well, it might but it's quite a pain in the ass to install windows again on your computer, because microsoft likes to screw your boot loader and stuff like that
<sagaci> !clamav
<mix22891> <MeanEYE> noting
<dissolution>  raisin123: MeanEYE:  inn my humble appinion
<sagaci> maybe not
<MeanEYE> mix22891, and ~/.Trash are there any files
<MeanEYE> dissolution, yes?
<mix22891> <MeanEYE> noting
<raisin123> dissolution: MeanEYE : Why does it haveto be so complicated. I have heard about dual boot from somany places. Is it reallydifficult?
<MeanEYE> mix22891, that's weird...
<mix22891> i see
<MeanEYE> raisin123, it's not but if you install Linux after windows :). the other way around is much more complicated
<MeanEYE> raisin123, and it's not that complicated, but you don't have experience (I think) with partitioning
<mix22891> i need to restore some file from the trash
<Koots> help me
<MeanEYE> raisin123, if someone could guide you that would be great since I need to run soon
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Oh, that's remdied.I have ubuntu cd too. It can be done easily the other way round?? Yes I don't have any experience.
<MeanEYE> Koots, ?
<Koots> i need help
<MeanEYE> mix22891, and you sure that file is in trash?
<mix22891> yes
<MeanEYE> Koots, ask... :) dont' ask about asking
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Oh, ok sure. Thanks a lot for the help. I willtry to google it.
<raisin123> MeanEYE: :)
<MeanEYE> raisin123, sorry, I usually stick here until I manage to solve someones problem... but :/ can't do it now
<raisin123> MeanEYE: It's ok man. People here are always helpful. Not myfirst time here. :P Thanks again. :)
<mix22891> impotent files
<MeanEYE> mix22891, let me try and find your trash files ;)
<mix22891> how
<MeanEYE> :) by looking at my os :P
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Could you just tell me the difference between ext2,3,4 and NTFS and FAT?
<DhaniJeremy> how do i add backtrack 4 in my grub menu list?
<plasmab> who the fsck thought it wasa good idea to get ubuntu server to sit wait for user input if it couldnt mount one of the disks in fstab? whoever it was please step outside because i'm going to beat the living crap out of you
<Jonii^> Bwah, neither dragging nor right-clicking work almost anywhere. Annoying
<MeanEYE> raisin123, hard to name them all... basically they are methods of organizing files on disk... FAT is quite old and supports up to 32GB, NTFS and EXT4 should be used. NTFS is microsoft format while ext is linux
<MeanEYE> Jonii^, could it be you are trying unity :D
<SwedeMike> raisin123: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<raisin123> MeanEYE: And does linux read NTFS or windows read EXT?
<erUSUL> plasmab: see  « man mount » there is an option you can add to not wait. admin fault if you ask me :)
<MeanEYE> SwedeMike, thanks!
<MeanEYE> raisin123, linux reads most... microsoft only its own
<plasmab> erUSUL, the behaviour changes between 9 and 10.
<papo> hello. How do I change the resolution at  which plymouth runs on maverick (intel 82865G)?
<plasmab> servers should *never* require interaction
<SwedeMike> MeanEYE: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Jonii^> MeanEYE, what's unity?
<erUSUL> plasmab: the option is "nofail" iirc
<MeanEYE> SwedeMike, natively :)... he is not experienced user
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Cool, then I will format the whole thing, make a Windows install, then install linux. All in NTFS. Since , linux can read all, not a problem. Right?
<MeanEYE> Jonii^, new shell for ubuntu... that will be default with 11.04
<MeanEYE> raisin123, don't do that... make one parititon for windows NTFS and let linux make it's own
<dissolution>  Mmm will try my luck again to day :) any one know of a bug or something to do with random log outs in ubuntu 10.4 and 10.10 mostly happends with browsing at least more frequent then...
<DhaniJeremy> i need to add backtrack 4 in grub menu, when i re-installed ubuntu on sda3, i lost backtrack on sda8
<plasmab> erESUL, must be a new addition to mount then.
<raisin123> MeanEYE: Ok, Iwill giveit a try. Heck, I will learn something. Thanks again. Final tata. Bye. :)
<MeanEYE> mix22891, ~/.local/share/Trash and system trash is located in /root/.local/share/Trash
<Jonii^> MeanEYE, nope. I'm just trying to get used to Ubuntu, and I'm shocked by how difficult it's manipulate anything using graphical UI
<gaire> !ciao
<MeanEYE> raisin123, sure... :) if you run in some problems we are here
<erUSUL> plasmab: could be a change in mountall from upstart
<gaire> \list
<MeanEYE> Jonii^, hm... well, ask. Some things are different. Linux is usually easier to use.
<erUSUL> plasmab: file a bug report for the behavior change
<plasmab> erUSUL, i'd rather have satisfaction.
<erUSUL> !upstart
<mix22891> <MeanEYE> ok
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
 * plasmab throws down the glove
<Jonii^> Like, many of the things that you'd do in Windows by drag/drop or right-clicking and selecting appropriate action seem to require text-file editing or something like that in Ubuntu
<dissolution> cant be only me that have asked this is it taken from google search "[ubuntu] Random logouts - Ubuntu Forums‎ - 10 innlegg - 16. nov 2010"
<erUSUL> plasmab: :D hi i am Iñigo Montoya you killed my father; prepare to die!
<plasmab> erUSUL, :) finally.
<vpark> have installed Apache2, PHP5, mysql-server and PHP5-mysql for local Web server installation; php scripts were, downloaded not executed; hence purged them and installed xampp; but its mysql database can not start because sysyem says another mysql, Web server are running. Pl help
<dissolution> vpark: run top -s and see there... whats running
<hans_> hello, can you please give me the name of the program, that formats c or c++ source files (tabsize, indentation a.s.o.) ?
<erUSUL> indent
<hans_> ok, thank you!
<MeanEYE> dissolution, random "logouts" can be X crashes... did you check the logs?
<vpark>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<vpark>  1206 root      20   0 75716  29m  13m S   10  1.5   1:23.95 Xorg
<vpark>  2259 vishal    20   0  172m  40m  24m S   10  2.0   0:25.34 pidgin
<vpark>  2262 vishal    20   0 25504  13m 9944 S    5  0.7   0:38.88 cairo-clock
<vpark>  3256 vishal    20   0 94204  13m  10m S    3  0.7   0:01.76 gnome-terminal
<vpark>  2224 vishal    20   0 73224  26m 8440 S    2  1.3   0:18.06 compiz
<vpark>  2185 vishal    20   0 24200 5928 4808 S    1  0.3   0:06.84 at-spi-registry
<FloodBot1> vpark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mix22891> <MeanEYE> root folder not respond
<MeanEYE> mix22891, hm, what do you mean?
<dissolution> MeanEYE: i did... cant find any thing spes... tried to force a logout with with firefox < error.txt and browse see if that got any but no such luck
<mix22891> he
<mix22891> he's thinking
<mix22891> maybe load files
<MeanEYE> thinking?
<MeanEYE> what did you try to do ?
<mix22891> busy -sorry
<dissolution> MeanEYE: couldent find any info there to help me, but yeah i think something is making the X crash
<drexl> vpark: are you saying you've given up on lamp and switched to windows server
<mix22891> to get in
<Sir_Ragnarok> Question: 'How do I change the back and foreground of my terminal from within the terminal?'
<MeanEYE> Sir_Ragnarok, you mean like a command...
<destro> Hello
<MeanEYE> hi
<Sir_Ragnarok> MeanEYE: yes
<destro> can you help mi with my ubuntu?
<Sir_Ragnarok> it's on a remote server
<destro> and laptop
<destro> xd
<destro> ive got little problem
<MeanEYE> Sir_Ragnarok, hm, are we talking about gnome-terminal application... because all you need to do is change colors for your terminal application, not hte server itself
<destro> i have radeon 5650 and intel graphics so ive got problem with drivers, Can you help me?
<MeanEYE> destro, :D we'll try... just ask
<Sir_Ragnarok> No, I asked my application to copy the colors of the server it's running on.
<destro> i know that are drives open and close
<Sir_Ragnarok> now I just need to change the colors of the server
<Sir_Ragnarok> (I'm using putty as SSH client)
<MeanEYE> Sir_Ragnarok, soo it's windows
<Sir_Ragnarok> yes
<dissolution> MeanEYE: tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log > error.txt will try that command and browse and see if i get an logout... might be luck and get some info be for it crash me!!
<Sir_Ragnarok> I'm even wondering whether it'll be as simple as using a command to change the colors
<destro> i have radeon 5650 and intel graphics so ive got problem with drivers, Can you help me?
<MeanEYE> dissolution, you can always ctrl+alt+f1 :D and go to a system terminal without X :) ... and do that there... if X crashes, that terminal remains
<plasmab> erUSUL, so it turns out lucid is has very broken usb block device support
<plasmab> finds he device just wont access it
<plasmab> *the
<dissolution>  MeanEYE: dissolution, you can always ctrl+alt+f1 :D and go to a system terminal without X :) ... and do that there... if X crashes, that terminal remains O:-) tried that one time and had to force a reboot to get back ... so i have my fingers off ctrl+alt+f1 :-(
<MeanEYE> dissolution, you use alt+f7 (or f8) to get back :D
<dissolution>  MeanEYE: yeah thats when it all got fu*** up sorry to say... as that was the first i thought of... using the those shells running tails on diffrent log files
<doodie> where do i check what drivers are in my PC?
<Fuchs> doodie: if you really mean drivers: lsmod. Else: please specify more precise.
<PhoenixSTF> Hey guys, How can I lower my hdd Transfer Speed?
<doodie> Fuchs, mouse drivers
<LjL> PhoenixSTF: a weird request... :P but i think you can (at least with some HDDs) make it more silent using hdparm, which will probably also make it slwoer
<Fuchs> doodie: usually you don't need special drivers for them, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<doodie> Fuchs, ok I got it
<PhoenixSTF> LjL, Yes  I now, its a kernel bug i got for the SATA controler VT6421a, when the HDD use full speed it hard resets the link, so maybe if i lower the Transmitions speed maybe it will be ok.
<AbhijiT> help
<PhoenixSTF> LjL, not a fix tough but a workaround.... thats what i need
<AbhijiT> cant download thjis video with youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZL_dpb_6Lo
<destro> i have radeon 5650 and intel graphics so ive got problem with drivers, Can you help me?
<LjL> PhoenixSTF: you could also use the same hdparm program (or sdparm these days i think) to set a lower ATA mode
<amit> i have installed virtual box-4.0 from the site but when i am clicking it to install it goes to s/w centre and the install option is in frozen mode?
<destro> i have radeon 5650 and intel graphics so ive got problem with drivers, Can you help me?
<ZeroAdam> I having a minor network issue with my laptop. I have been for the entire time i've had it, been able to ping the other ubuntu machines by their <name>.local. but now i cannot, i can still however, from the other machines, just not the laptop
<amit> no help!!!!!!!11
<bazhang> amit, #vbox for that
<PhoenixSTF> LjL, gotcha thanks m8
<AbhijiT> amit, is it .deb or .tar.,gz?
<Autonomiser> Hi there amit. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<AbhijiT> cant download thjis video with youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZL_dpb_6Lo
<AbhijiT> help
<oCean> amit: the easiest way to setup 4.0 is modifying your sources.list as described here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bazhang> AbhijiT, use firefox video download helper instead
<oCean> !afk > g3orge|away
<ubottu> g3orge|away, please see my private message
<AbhijiT> bazhang, ok will try that
<DocOC> zeroadam, is it possible you changed your laptop's network setting to use a static ip instead of dhcp?
<AbhijiT> bazhang, minitube worked
<ZeroAdam> DocOC: no.. it is still dhcp.. and i can ping them via their ip, just not hostname
<barjavel> hello
<Niglop> how can i make a keybind to a command
<irong33k> how can i create a bootable iso from an ubuntu cd
<Autonomiser> Hay all, my video playback in 10.10 has gone a bit frame jerky since I enabled  proposed and black ports.
<amit> abhijit:.deb
<drexl_> irong33k: i think k3b does that
<AbhijiT> irong33k, use brasero disk burner
<amit> sorry for late rply  due to power cut
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AbhijiT> amit, tried in #vbox?
<Autonomiser> Any suggestions?
<irong33k> AbhijiT: downloading kde apps will take sometime..lemme give a try on brasero
<amit> ok
<iceroot> irong33k: create or burn?
<plasmab> anyone else had usb2 block device issues with ubuntu?
<irong33k> iceroot its creating...
<irong33k> iceroot: creating...
<iceroot> irong33k: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/where/the/iso/should/be
<root> hey
<bazhang> irong33k, its already an iso why do that
<ruan> how do i execute .bin files?
<iceroot> bazhang: a cd is not an iso, a cd is a cd :)
<iceroot> ruan: chmod +x and then ./yourfile.bin
<bazhang> iceroot, you know what I meant, though
<irong33k> iceroot: i am not sure that command will make a 'bootable' iso
<DocOC> zeroadam, I think that local name resolution is coming from samba/wins. Is it possible you changed something involved with samba?
<iceroot> bazhang: i guess he means a real cd into an iso
<ruan> iceroot: ah thanks, i suspected a different problem
<iceroot> irong33k: if the cd is bootable yes
<BluesKaj> ruan , in the app dir just put ./ nameofapp.bin in the terminal
<iceroot> irong33k: dd will create an exact copy of the cd
<ZeroAdam> DocOC: i don't believe so, i have made any changes
<ruan> yeah i can execute it from gui now
<dissolution> this is killing me... cant really work with ubuntu as of this random log out... if any one know of this issue getting no where on my own :(  FF or any othere browser i use seam to trigger it now... as i havent had a logout with othere apps running.
<irong33k> iceroot: o.k give me that command again :)
<dissolution> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/539772
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539772 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "[MASTER] Lucid 2.6.32-16 crashed to login screen - miCopyRegion" [High,Fix released]
<iceroot> irong33k: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/where/the/iso/should/be
<ruan> fix released?
<ruan> do an update?
<DocOC> zeroadam, is it possible that you have gotten some update in update manager which requires a reboot, and you have not rebooted yet?
<irong33k> iceroot: o.k lemme give it a try...
<irong33k> bazhang: i want to create an iso file from ubuntu files...i dont have an iso, and i dont want to download one...
<ZeroAdam> DocOC: not on the laptop in question, i have restarted just to see if that was the issue already
<iceroot> irong33k: and with ubuntu-files you mean a real cd?
<MagicJ> I have two machines which are intended to be very similar, almost identical, in a public location.  I want ti allow firefox but initiate ot from a batch file.  On one machine when I enter 'firefox" it somehow daemonizes since I get the prompt back and firefox runs.  On the other the batch file pauses there until firefox is done.  This second action is what I need.   sum and whereis tell me...
<MagicJ> ...that I am running the same /usr/bin/firefox and both are 10.4 - what is different here
<iceroot> irong33k: or do you want a bootable copy of your harddrive in an image-file?
<DocOC> zeroadam, do a dpkg -l winbind, what are the first two letters in the entry?
<MeanEYE> MagicJ, adding & at the end of the command will start process in background and return to prompt...
<BluesKaj> irong33k, why an iso file , just copy the files to a cd or usb stick
<ZeroAdam> DocOC: no packages found maching winbind
<irong33k> iceroot: no i have bootable ubuntu cd: thats why i want to make an iso
<irong33k> iceroot: because i dont want the trouble of starting to download another iso...
<MagicJ> MeanEYE - yes - but note the question: 1) that is NOT what I want and also this is not how it os happening since there is no process associated with my shell once fiorefox has started on the machine where I get the prompt back
<bazhang> irong33k, use something like ogmrip to rip it to iso then
<irong33k> iceroot: the thing is i want to install ubuntu on dell inspiron mini and it doesnt have a cd drive the only way is to install through usb..and i dont have an iso ...you get where am driving at
<BluesKaj> irong33k, trouble ?
<DocOC> irong33k, making an iso of your hard-drive is not going to result in you having an install cd
<iceroot> irong33k: ok then my dd-command is what you want
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> DocOC, something like remastersys would
<irong33k> DocOc: am not making a hardrive image..
<iceroot> bazhang: why ogmrip? dd is perfect for that job and installed by default
<Hedgehog456> how much ram is required to use the ubuntu livecd?
<bazhang> !requirements > Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456, please see my private message
<bazhang> iceroot, giving more than a single option is good imo
<iceroot> bazhang: sure
<fengbin> fk u
<drexl> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<drexl> test
<ikonia> drexl: we can see you
<drexl> Ok
<papo> hello. How do I change the resolution at  which plymouth runs on maverick (intel 82865G)?
<thangavel> hello guys..i'm using ubuntu 10.04 ..my youtube-dl command does not work..it always shows ERROR: format not available for video
<AbhijiT> thangavel, i started to get that very same error today only
<AbhijiT> for all videos in youtube
<thangavel> ya..for me too the case is same..
<AbhijiT> thangavel, try minitube
<DocOC> maybe youtube did something to break it
<Raff> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) , and I want to downgrade xorg 7.3 to version 7.1 , can someone help
<tdn> How do I create transcriptions from some MP3s with speech? Is there some text to speach software available for Ubuntu that will allow me to do that? The language is Danish.
<LjL> tdn: no really good software like that, not free at any rate
<elfranne> is there something like vpn but that is not encrypted ?
<thangavel> what is minitube?/
<AbhijiT> thangavel, http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<Lachezar> Hello all... Is there a way to install a Live Ubuntu 10.10 on a USB pendrive? Live, as in working, not installation.
<zulgaban> hi
<amit> when i am installing virtual box 4.0.4 it shows error this and not installed There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<bazhang> Lachezar, unetbootin
<Lachezar> ??unetbootin
<bazhang> Lachezar, did you want persistence with that?
<drexl> elfranne: I use xnest over ssh
<Lachezar> bazhang: Yes please :)
<Lachezar> ?? unetbootin
<bazhang> !usb | Lachezar check the last link
<ubottu> Lachezar check the last link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tdn> LjL, ok. :(
<tdn> elfranne, why would you want it to not be encrypted?
<tdn> elfranne, you can use ssh tunnels.
<tdn> elfranne, what problem are you trying to solve?
<amit> no one for help!1111
<bazhang> amit, try #vbox
<elfranne> i just don t need the extra security, and i am going to have some user on so not sure the server can handle to encrypt al the data
<amit> bazhang: i asked it in vbox they are saying it is ubuntu problem that why it is not installing
<Lachezar> bazhang: Thanks for the link, however I have read those. It seems something has changed in 10.10, because a number of files named are missing, or contain completely unexpected stuff.
<zulgaban> lachezar: try this http://lifehacker.com/#!245087/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-flash-drive
<bullgard> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_Resolution_Protocol: "The time interval after which an entry is deleted from the ARP cache, is implementation dependent." What command will fill the ARP cache?
<amit> bazhang:as problem is of installation   and error is There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<elfranne> drexl, ssh is encrypted
<drexl> elfranne: if you don't setup a private key, the data does not get encrypted
<bazhang> amit, this is from ubuntu repos or vbox site
<Fuchs> bullgard: as you have just been told in the german ubuntu channel, it is filled automatically. That is the purpose of ARP.
<llutz> elfranne: why do you want a tunnel/vpn then?
<sezer> hello
<amit> bazhang: so what do do m new linux user so i have no more idea
<bullgard> Fuchs: What automatism will fill the arp CACHE?
<sezer> I have a problem
<bazhang> amit, from ubuntu repos or vbox site
<bazhang> sezer, then ask a question
<sezer> Ubuntu sees the 250 GB HDD..but I can not enter into..error give
<AbhijiT> amit, which version of ubuntu you are using? which version of vbox you downloaded?
<occy> Mornin' gang
<Fuchs> bullgard: the kernel is responsible for it. Why do you even need it?
<llutz> bullgard: you want to read the part "Funktionsweise am Beispiel Ethernet"
<Assid> hey
 * Assid needs help
<occy> There used to be this software that would allow you to take mp3's and spit out a music CD.  It's not in distro anymore it seems... anyone know what that was called?
<Assid> i cant get nm-applet
<Assid> :/
<amit> abhijit: m using 10.10 64 bit as host and virtualboxOSE provided by ubuntu s/w centre having x86-64bit support
<occy> it used to come default with like 8.10 or something
<bullgard> Fuchs: To use it intelligently.
<AbhijiT> amit, you just said that you dowloaded it from their web site?
<amit> abhijit: i have enabled VT ,VT -d also from BIOS
<amit> abhijit: yes that is not installing i replaced it
<Fuchs> bullgard: I am sure that the system does this more intelligent than a user without knowledge regarding it's internals
<llutz> bullgard: /j ##networking
<AbhijiT> aaah
<occy> serpentine
<amit> abhijit: i replaced the s/w provided by ubntu s/w centre
<AbhijiT> amit, what do you mean by replaced it?
<Assid> can someone help
<AbhijiT> amit, you installed from software center?
<Assid> i cant get network manager applet on the panel
<Andy-at-home> guys, i recently used ubuntu netbook edition that has an irc client that looked nicer than any of the usual Windows ones, what was it called and is it available for Windows?
<bazhang> AbhijiT, no he got it from vbox site
<amit> abhijit: no s/w centre virtual box i uninstall and when i am goin to install the downloaded one it shows the error
<amit> abhijit: the error is There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<AbhijiT> bazhang, after that he said he replaced it! :-/
<occy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerpentineHowTo   Here it is, wow, it was 5.10  lol   Anyone know of a newer version or whatever this is replaced with?
<bazhang> AbhijiT, read more carefully that second to last post ^
<AbhijiT> bazhang, okay! :-)
<mix22891> <MeanEYE> ?
<PhoenixSTF> I need some way to Slow down a HDD transmition speed, i mean realy slow it
<SUFLEX> how can i remove skype from autostarting. there is no skype record in startup application
<Assid> why would you wanna slow down your drive?
<mix22891> anybody know why i can't see the 102files in the trash?
<drexl> PhoenixSTF: I'm wondering if turning off 32 transfer mode in the bios would help?
<mix22891> anybody know why i can't see the 102files in the trash?
<thangavel> plz..somebody help me to download youtibe videos thru commandline in linux ubuntu
<occy> *crickets*
<Fuchs> SUFLEX: have a look at /etc/xdg/autostart/, ~/.conf/autostart/  as well
<oCean> amit: If you want to install the version from virtualbox.org, then follow the instructions here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads where it says "debian-based linux distributions" - it describes how to modify your sources.list
<RippleEffect> Is there a command to kill the CD drive?
<AbhijiT> amit, no idea
<SUFLEX> Fuchs:  ok
<oCean> RippleEffect: kill?
<amit> ocean: ok m going to read
<thangavel> plz..somebody help me to download youtube videos thru commandline in linux 10.04
<PhoenixSTF> drexl, cant do that, the drive is only detected by a PCI sata
<AbhijiT> thangavel, you tried minitube?
<bazhang> !helpme | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mix22891> hello?
<PhoenixSTF> drexl, good try dough!
<mix22891> anybody know why i can't see the 102files in the trash?
<mix22891> i have to restore some files
<thangavel> <AbhijiT> :ya..i tried...but that displays the list..but when i try to download the videos it simply says ERRor
<RippleEffect> oCean, I tried to burn a DVD but it didn't work. It said calculating size for 30 minutes. Then I used the system monitor to kill the Brasero process. However, when I did that the DVD burner started and is spinning for 30 minutes now. I can not open the DVD drive. Can I kill it somehow without having to restart the PC?
<Assid> anyone free to help me figure out how to get nm-applet back on my panel
<Assid> it just refuses to how up
<Assid> show up even
<erUSUL> Assid: alt +f2 run nm-applet and also make sure you have a notification area in your panel
<mix22891> Please im so tierd of this
<AbhijiT> thangavel, at first it said me too that error but after some time it downloaded fine
<erUSUL> !trash | mix22891
<bazhang> mix22891, you have backups?
<ubottu> mix22891: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mix22891> no
<Assid> erUSUL, i do.. but it refuses to get in there
<oCean> RippleEffect: hmm.. does 'fuser /dev/cdrom' or 'lsof -n |grep cdrom" output anything?
<SUFLEX> Fuchs:  no. nothing
<erUSUL> Assid: if you launch from termnal do you get any error?
<Assid> erUSUL, i could give you teamviewer access to try it
<mix22891> where is the ~/.local in?
<AbhijiT> mix22891, in your home folder
<mix22891> ok
<Assid> in terminal it says its embedded.. but i dont see it
<RippleEffect> oCean, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/anon/.gvfs
<RippleEffect>       Output information may be incomplete.
<mix22891> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mix22891> ALL
<thangavel> <AbhijiT> :whether the results for the given keywords are from youtube alone or from all like a googlesearch??
<mix22891> and remember! linux more fun then windows!
<AbhijiT> thangavel, only youtube
<AbhijiT> mix22891, we know that, thats why we are here!!!
<mix22891> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ciro> opensuse
<rokyronnie> I've a quiestion, I just updated my Ubuntu and now I have kernel 2.6.35-25, how can I delete it ? I just wanna go back to my 2.6.35-22
<AbhijiT> ciro, type /j #suse
<llutz> ciro, type /j #opensuse
<thangavel> <AbhijiT> :the videos i'm trying to download are censored videos means that thay are accessible only after logging in..i've logged in in the site...will this be a pblm when i try that with minitube???
<AbhijiT> O_o
<AbhijiT> thangavel, amm i dont know
<AbhijiT> llutz, doesnt opensues directs to suse?
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you.
<RippleEffect> Is there any command to kill a spinning DVD drive?
<AbhijiT> RippleEffect, sudo eject
<bullgard> RippleEffect: Did you try 'eject'?
<mix22891> <AbhijiT> i can't delete files in the trash. why?
<Assid> erUSUL, no luck mate...
<AbhijiT> mix22891, no idea
<RippleEffect> sudo eject doesn't do anything
<AbhijiT> RippleEffect, see man seject for more options
<bullgard> mix22891: Do you speak about GNOME?
<mix22891> yes
<gawker> hello, i have a question... after i use macchanger i cant connect to my ap (no mac filtering on the router, wpa2 enabled)... how can i start debug the problem?
<mix22891>  <bullgard>yes
<RippleEffect> I will restart.
<bullgard> mix22891: Then you better try deleting it using GNOME commands.
<mix22891> how?
<mix22891> <bullgard>how?
<mix22891> maybe to restart the computer?
<aeon-ltd> mix22891: btw for future reference you don't need the <> brackets when referencing someones nick, also use 'tab' key to autocomplete
<dissolution> gawker: have you tried restarting your network ? your using aircrack-ng ?
<bullgard> mix22891: For example by first calling '~$ sudo nautilus' and then deleting the entries using Nautilus.
<mix22891> <bullgard> what is this command
<zulgaban> How To: Install Portable Linux Ubuntu on a bootable USB Flash Drive from SUN VirtualBox
<mix22891> i can't copy nick without <>
<bullgard> mix22891: This command is the Del key.
<ZeroAdam> DocOC: It was a dhcp server issue
<drexl> mix22891: try irssi chat program it's cool
<craz^> Would it be possible via help of ubuntu to make this happen? http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/tWo31245.png
<mix22891> i'm using xchat
<mix22891> :)
<drexl> mix22891: I've got that I can't copy nick either
<xerox1> any recommendation for a tiling windowmanager that supports minimum dualhead and easy configuration?
<drexl> mix22891: irssi is good you can block all joining and parting messages
<zulgaban> http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/ <= i have personally tested THIS method & it works like a charm!
<ThomasB2k> Hello, does anyone know of an application that allows me to convert an m2ts file to mkv or some other format?
<mix22891> it's ok
<stefg> craz^: where in your picture is the ubuntu box?
<nycjv321> hello, during an Ubuntu install will it tell users if the machine fails to meet min. hardware requirements?
<amit> jdk is in how much mb?
<socks> undefined reference to `SOCKSbind'  < How to fix this error? ( OS: ubuntu )
<craz^> the Linux-machine in the what i want column
<bethdo97> i am upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 with wubi and have followed the information regarding blocking the 2 grub parts to keep the update from screwing up my access to my Windows 7 or Ubuntu installs however, during the update it is asking me if I want to replace the customized configuration file and not wanting to screw it up I need to know should I pick replace
<bethdo97> or keep?
<quanru> unreliable cpu   mounting disable
<quanru>  how deal with it
<zulgaban> Lachezar
<stefg> craz^:and why do need a router for the PS3 and dreambox?
<Assid> cmon.. theres gotta be people here who can help me with this stupid thing
<amit> channel for java?
<zulgaban> quanru
<quanru> zulgaban: what
<craz^> stefg: i ran out of IPs
<amit> ! java channel
<gawker> hello, i have a question... after i use macchanger i cant connect to my ap (no mac filtering on the router, wpa2 enabled)... how can i start debug the problem, i try to use dhclient/3 and still no ip ?
<itaylor57> amit ##java
<thangavel> does anybody know how to download youtube videos thru command line in ubuntu10.04 ???
<nycjv321> hello, during an Ubuntu install will it tell users if the machine fails to meet min. hardware requirements?
<socks> undefined reference to `SOCKSbind'  < How to fix this error? ( OS: ubuntu )
<zulgaban> quanru: nothing
<xiaoy> Do u guys know what's the program that permits automatic configuration of the printer in ubuntu?
<llllllll> thangavel: youtube-dl
<quanru> zulgaban:  无语........
<drexl> mix22891: did you try sudo rm -r /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<llllllll> thangavel: https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/raw/2011.02.25c/youtube-dl    pass url as arg
<Braber01> Hi, My dad did something really, stupid, and got a virius, that deleted his anti-virus and won't let him do a system restore for windows, is there a way I can get rid of this with a live CD?
<socks> undefined reference to `SOCKSbind'  < How to fix this error? ( OS: ubuntu )
<stefg> craz^: ah..... so my advice would be to use a specialized router distro or something like ebox/zentyal and introduce vlans.... your setup isn't unusual for business environments, but i'd get ridof the NAS....Linux servers can do that better
<evgeniy_> ghbdtn)
<bethdo97> In doing an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 on a wubi install do I want to keep or replace the customized configuration file '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<craz^> stefg: wouldnt putting a router up front meaning I lose 4 of the 5 IPs? Doesnt the router only take one live IP and then distribute internal IPs to the stuff behind it?
<mjbat7> Yo, i can't find an actual guide to overcoming a firewire guid error on iphone4, any help?
<stefg> craz^: that's called NAT ....but you're thinking around the corner making things more difficult than they are. so you have 253 computerson your network ? ;-)
<elkng> I got to boot into ubuntu10.10 but there is no "desktop", with backgroung image and no launch-links on it, but there some "search and launch", I dont need it how can I get rid of it ?
<Assid> wow.. this is new...  no one knows what to do about nm-applet
<BluesKaj> Assid, check hidden icons
<craz^> stefg: well the main thing i want to accomplish is for my 2 computers to be able to access eachother and the nas while still having their own independent 100mbit connection
<elkng> I want standart desktop environment
<mjbat7> Yo, i can't find an actual guide to overcoming a firewire guid error on iphone4, any help? direct me somewhere?
<Assid> BluesKaj, how do i do that
<Braber01> um, how do I get rid of a virus on Windows with a live CD?
<BluesKaj> look for a small arrow in the panel, Assid
<Assid> i kept randomly clicking around the panel.. didnt get anything
<Assid> no tiny arrow btw
<pitiplatch> hey, is it normal that 10.10 has no convert codecs for mp3 / ogg files?
 * Assid is getting extremely harrowed
<BluesKaj> ok Assid , sorry
<Assid> 3 days and i cant figure this out
<Assid> and no one able to help me
<plasmab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/510415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510415 in Ubuntu "Lucid mountall can cause unexpected hangs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<stefg> craz^: does the switch support vlans? (was it expensive ?)... the computers and the nas have to be in the same subnet to talk to each other. but if you want themto have their own independent uplink you'll need to give thema 2nd virtual ip
<plasmab> invalid my ass.. fix it
<BluesKaj> are you connected Assid ?
<Assid> BluesKaj, last i checked im speaking with you
<gawker> any one?
 * stefg curseson his netbooks flaky spacebar
<gawker> hello, i have a question... after i use macchanger i cant connect to my ap (no mac filtering on the router, wpa2 enabled)... how can i start debug the problem, i try to use dhclient/3 and still no ip ?
 * Braber01 is getting extremely impatent but will switch to ##programming to get his mind off of not having a gui to play games with
<BluesKaj> Assid, some ppl ause a different pc to solve problems on the problematic pc , Assid , no need to be sracastic
<craz^> stefg: no the switch is just some random crap. I was hoping the linux machine could take in all 5 IPs and then distribute them out to my computers
<Assid> BluesKaj, true i understand.. was just another way of saying "this is the pc im on"
<Guest74261> hello friends - how do i start a program as root? i need to start 'tinyproxy' as root and i'm new to this
<socks> undefined reference to `SOCKSbind'  < How to fix this error? ( OS: ubuntu )
<BluesKaj> Assid, I don
<Assid> BluesKaj, huh?
<Braber01> !root | Guest74261
<ubottu> Guest74261: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stefg> craz^: how many nics canyou put in your router/server/do-it-all-box?
<BluesKaj> don't have an icon either but Iknow I'm connected so why worry
<socks> undefined reference to `SOCKSbind'  < How to fix this error? ( OS: ubuntu )
<Guest74261> rofl
<Guest74261> cheers
<craz^> stefg: one on-board and max 2 extra
<Assid> BluesKaj, i use it to connect to my vpn etc
<BluesKaj> assurbanipal, no vpn gui ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<linxeh> is there an easy way to enable xdmcp in maverick?
<Assid> wwooppps
<assurbanipal> BluesKaj: got it ;)
<Assid> closed the wrong window
<drexl> ubottu: that's not true if you edit the shadow file and copy the user password to root section.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Assid> BluesKaj, didnt get the last message
<BluesKaj> assurbanipal, he left
<mjbat7> Yo, i can't find an actual guide to overcoming a firewire guid error on iphone4, any help? direct me somewhere?
<assurbanipal> BluesKaj: np
<Assid> BluesKaj, ALT F4 the wrong window :/
<BluesKaj> Assid, I also have no icon, but is there no gui for vpn
<administrator__> hi
<Assid> BluesKaj, nm-applet lets me do all that
<stefg> craz^: that's one missing... may i suggest to read the wikipedia article on vlans? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_LAN That might enlighten you
 * BluesKaj uses ssh
<Assid> BluesKaj, nah.. i prefer my gui.. hence why  i want it back..
<stefg> craz^ and then look at a specialized router distro...i use Endian Firewall a lot
<Assid> BluesKaj, besides.. if it exists and you dont get it .. its just burying the problem
<bencahill> Assid: so you want nm-applet?
<Assid> yes
<BluesKaj> Assid, nm-applet won't lauch from the runbox?
<bencahill> Assid: Alt+F2 , then nm-applet
 * Braber01 also uses ssh
 * bencahill loves ssh
<Assid> bencahill, doesnt popup in the panel
<bencahill> Assid: does ps ax | grep nm-applet return it?
<expiation> whats the application called to dual boot windows and ubuntu easily? with the windows boot manager
<mjbat7> ?
<bencahill> expiation: wubi
<llutz> craz^: think about this to make your live easier http://routerboard.com/pricelist.php?showProduct=101
<expiation> bencahill thanks
<Assid> bencahill, i killed it beofre i started it manyally.. and still no joy
<bencahill> expiation: np
<bencahill> Assid: with killall?
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | expiation
<ubottu> expiation: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * BajK is looking forward to the days where he can download Duke Nukem Forever using Firefox 4 on GNU/Hurd running Wayland
<lahwran> ....
<Assid> bencahill, killall, pkill ....
<lahwran> nm-applet is using 20% of my 3GB of ram
<administrator__> sunnuy
<bencahill> lahwran: whoa! o_o
<administrator__> poda sunny
<bencahill> lahwran: from what?
<Assid> lahwran, that doesnt sound right
<lahwran> also, somehow my ram is almost full, but nothing else appears to be using it
<lahwran> Assid: that's what I said
<lahwran> but that's what top is reporting
<bencahill> lahwran: res?
<lahwran> bencahill: res?
<Assid> bencahill, do you have teamviewer?
<lahwran> System monitor reports the same - 560MB and counting
<Assid> i can give you access to my machine..  this makes no sense
<bencahill> Assid: no
<lahwran> I call memory leak...
<bencahill> lahwran: nah, probably b/c you don't know what to look at
<bencahill> lahwran: you're prob seeing shared usage, not res usage, use htop
<administrator__> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Assid> bencahill, so how about this?
<bencahill> Assid: how about it? :P
<Assid> i cant get the darn applet :(
<lahwran> no
<Assid> seriously.. im at my wits end on this
<lahwran> htop also reports 20% memory usage
<Guest74261> i'd really like some help with tinyproxy if anyone is available
<bencahill> lahwran: no, look at the res column, that will actually tell you
<lahwran> bencahill: that says the same thing
<bencahill> Assid: this is gnome?
<Assid> bencahill, yep
<bencahill> Assid: did it work (nm-applet) originally?
<Assid> bencahill, yes.. i edited interfaces file with a static ip and WOL
<Assid> i think around then /next day it stopped working
<bencahill> Assid: have you tried rebooting?
<bencahill> (not that you'd need to)
<Assid> bencahill, since that day mate....
<astridpascal> k
<Assid> 4-5 days now.. maybe 5-6 reboots even
<stefg> Assid: did you check if your network interface names are still the same? eth0 is still eth0 and eth1 still eth1 ?
<lahwran> oh wow
<Assid> yes...
<lahwran> now there are *two* nm-applets using about the same amount of ram?
<Assid> give me one ?!
<syskk> i can I get my ubuntu version from command line?
<lahwran> how did that even happen .... a fork ...?
<stefg> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rtdos> 2 questions: how do I install LAMP from the command line and how do setup my installation to allow me to play / view DVD's ?
<bazhang> rtdos, /msg ubottu lamp and medibuntu.org for libdvdcss2
<stefg> rtdos: that is on the same box?
<sacarlson> !lamp | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<seeeker> !tinyproxy
<alberto> Hello: Does anybody know why VLC player returns the following message: "VLC Couldn't open the channels.conf file" whenever I try to watch DVB-T?
<bencahill> lahwran: no, it just appears that way, there's only one
<stefg> alberto: malformed file,or a zombie instance of vlchogging the TV-card?
<stefg> alberto: malformed file,or a zombie instance of vlc hogging the TV-card?
<bencahill> !info tinyproxy | seeker
<ubottu> seeker: tinyproxy (source: tinyproxy): A lightweight, non-caching, optionally anonymizing http proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (maverick), package size 80 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Assid> stefg, bencahill nope.. tried everything i could think off.. no jo
<bencahill> Assid: sorry, can't think of anything :(
<alberto> stefg Ok, I think I got it, channels.conf didn't have read permission.
<rtdos> yes, stefg
<alberto> Nevertheless, Ubuntu DVB-T watching sucks!
<stefg> rtdos: HMMM.... you'renot watching DVD on an expoed webserver, are you?
<soreau> albech: Why do you say that?
<alberto> It's way tooooooooooooooooo slow.
<mjbat7> so, anyone want to give me a hand with this iphone thing?
<alberto> Changing channels takes a lifetime.
<soreau> mjbat7: what about it?
<alberto> I rather use Windows for watching Tv, I think.
<soreau> I'd rather use a tv but that's just me
<alberto> I would use a tv if I had one. But I don't.
<mjbat7> when i put music on it in rythmbox, the phone doesn't see it
<mjbat7> i installed itunnel and ifuse
<Assid> stefg, any suggestions?
<mjbat7> but whenever i try to connect with itunnel, it boots the iphone
<Assid> theres gotta be someonewho can help me with this..
<alberto> It's strange... It's just as if Ubuntu tried to process the video signal by itself, instead of committing the task to the video card.
<mjbat7> (its a firmware guid issue, apparently)
<stefg> alberto: so may have some video driver issue... vlc can't use h/w accelleration if your xorg driver doesn't have it
<alberto> stefg Interesting...
<alberto> stefg I think you hit the nail.
<Assid> stefg, any suggestions for me?
<ubuntu> ?
<DarkProphet> good afternoon, i'm having trouble importing my music library from rhythm box to banshee in 10.10, its saying "Unable to Import song" for alot of them...anything I can do ?
<stefg> Assid: i didn't get the start... you're struggling with network manager ?
<mjbat7> anyone?
<stefg> !codecs | DarkProphet
<ubottu> DarkProphet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alberto> stefg How can I make VLC use that driver, then?
<mjbat7> i've been trying to fix this iphone up for aaaaaaaages
<Assid> stefg, i cant get the network manager applet
<DarkProphet> i've got all the gstreamer codecs installed....
<Jonii^> which key kombination makes all the open windows smaller and lets me select which to bring to the top?
<mdm12> Any recommendations to the best media player for playing DVD's?
<Assid> stefg, i can even give you teamviewer access.. cause im totally stuck now
<stefg> alberto: what video card do you have?
<markskilbeck> Weird. KTorrent will work for a torrent that Transmission fails on.
<Jonii^> Like, kinda like alt+tab, but all of those right next to each other
<itaylor57> mjbat7: I don't think it has been solved yet
<alberto> stefg I have a nVIDIA GeForce 7050, I think...
<alberto> stefg Or something like that.
<stefg> Assid: i had some trouble with nm-applet some time ago, too.... For his and some other reasons i solved by a fresh install :-\
<stefg> alberto: and you have installed nvidia-current ?
<DarkProphet> surely its weird that rhythmbox can play the files fine but banshee can't ?
<mjbat7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Music%20appears%20in%20the%20Ubuntu%20media%20player,%20but%20is%20not%20playable%20or%20does%20not%20appear%20on%20the%20iPhone/iPod%20device
<alberto> stefg I don't even know what that is...
<Assid> stefg, thats not really a viable option.. i'd think id have more freedom than that
<mjbat7> that claims that its worked out
<mjbat7> im getting the feeling that i cant fix my firmware guid without jailbreaking the phone
<stefg> alberto: alright, so you're using a non accelerated 2d-only driver, or did you activate the non-free driver suggested by installer wizard ?
<g_0_0> mdm12, have you tried vlc?
<alberto> stefg I've just sought that on Synaptic, and I have nvidia-current-modaliases installed
<rtdos> stefg: expoed webserver ?
<rtdos> nope, i am not: stefg. this is for personal use.
<stefg> Assid: i know... but i found nm a hard beast to tackle as wel
<rtdos> i only have one machine. :)
<kvirk> Hello, I have this Problem: After installing the driver on
<kvirk> Intel (R) C33/G31 Express Chipset Family was a black screen, nothing visible can only rotate the cube
<stefg> rtdos: exposed webserver ... some box out on the net
<alberto> stefg No, I didn't activate the non-free driver.
<Assid> stefg, the main reason i moved to linux from windows is cause i didnt want to deal with shit like os reloads .... crap dying out.. settings randomyl changing cause of an app or someting...
<stefg> !nvidia |alberto
<ubottu> alberto: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdm12> g_0_0: Thanks, I've been using vlc, but got a DVD in my collection that it won't play and another that won't easily resume after being paused.
<mdm12> g_0_0: I have Ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<stefg> Assid: so avoid nm altogetherand use good ol' fashioned /etc/network/interfaces or WiCD
<alberto> stefg I have that "card" icon at the top-right part of the screen, which notifies me about the privative version of the drivers availability.
<larsemil> anyone knows how to get updog in linux?
<stefg> alberto: right... so accept that offer
<kvirk> Somebody help me?
<Assid> stefg, nah.. i connect all over.. and wicd looks crap . no offense
<alberto> stefg Shall I install those?
<Assid> looked complicated
<stefg> alberto: right... that gives you a 3d enabled driver for your card
<Assid> stefg, there has to be a way to do it.. i refuse to accept its gone for good on its own
<alberto> stefg How could I verify the 3d acceleration has been activated, and it's working?
<kvirk> Somebody help me?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | kvirk
<ubottu> kvirk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stefg> alberto: glxinfo
<alberto> stefg I have two choices: NVIDIA cards drivers (173 version) and below that just the same but (current version) (Recommended)
<kvirk> I asked I did not meet (
<stefg> Assid: there's a solution for sure... i just don't happen to know it
<stefwal> any info on mozilla thunderbird?
<stefg> alberto: current
<alberto> stefg What should glxinfo return to find out whether 3d acceleration is working?
 * Assid continues to ask for help
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mchacustoms> I have a hardware question, can anyone help me with it?
<bazhang> Assid, then alt f2 nm-applet
<bazhang> mchacustoms, ##hardware for that
<stefg> alberto: glxinfo | grep 3D   ... that will tell you yes or no (if i recall correctly.... sitting on my netbook i have no means of testing now)
<kvirk> After installing the driver for the graphics card windows were black or anything not understand ... I can just turn the cube .. how to roll back the driver?
<Assid> bazhang, no go
<Sebbie> Hello... i've beend updating alsa to use alsaconf and the scripts needs update-modules witch is deprecated... what can i do?
<bazhang> Assid, describe the exact errors
<alberto> stefg Ok, this is what it returns: GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D
<alberto> stefg VLC should be working fine then, shouldn't it?
<stefg> alberto you need a reboot
<kvirk> how to roll back the driver?
<ThomasB2k> Okay, another problem, for some reason GNOME isn't using the browser I have specified in Preferred Applications (firefox-4.0) and is using google-chrome-stable instead. Even after I uninstalled google chrome it still tried to open links with it.
<nesuno> Hi! What is the default python character encoding in 10.10?
<Assid> ** (nm-applet:4114): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Assid> before that it just says removed from notification area
<alberto> stefg I actually haven't installed the "current" drivers yet... And glxinfo returns what I just pasted.
<alberto> stefg SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Assid> hrmm
<stefg> alberto: ok, how about a nice clean "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<alberto> stefg Couldn't I just install nvidia-current from Synaptic?
<stefg> alberto: that's the same... just more searchnig and clicking
<alberto> stefg Ok, sorry :-)
<alberto> stefg And thank you very much for your help.
<mchacustoms> Ok SO i have a interesting question. I was working on my computer yesterday, when the power went out. Now it wont boot, and when it tries it goes to the command prompt. where should i start the diag?
<Assid> bazhang, i cangive you teamviewer access... incase im doing something wrong
<bazhang> mchacustoms, sounds like hardware
<m0ksha> hello, I would like to mount a vmdk in ubuntu, I have created a mount point.  Is this possible?
<stefg> alberto: after that run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<stefg> then reboot
<stefg> !pm | kvirk
<ubottu> kvirk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<m0ksha> the thread i'm following is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655265
<stefg> kvirk: what was that? nvidia or ati?
<drizt> hello. I want to make LiveCD on base Ubuntu 10.04. How do include files which must will be copied in the home of first user?
<alberto> stefg VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<alberto>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<alberto>                   Screen".
<mchacustoms> Bazhang that is what i thought, but i cannot get into the #hardware channel without an invite it says
<saykou> hello all, i have a flash problem its nothing to do with the 64 version, i have the 32, so when i press to full screen in youtube, it full-screens real bad cuz it dosent and fills the rest with black and puts the video length bar in the middle of the screen ...
<kvirk> Apologies
<alberto> stefg That's the "sudo nvidia-xconfig" output
<bazhang> mchacustoms, its ##hardware and you may have to register /join #freenode for help with that if you so choose
<Assid> bazhang, any chance you can have a look
<stefg> alberto: that's what ubuntu version?
<alberto> stefg Maverick
<kvirk> Intel(R) C33/G31 Express Chipset Family
<alberto> stefg 10.10
<ThomasB2k> "Okay, another problem, for some reason GNOME isn't using the browser I have specified in Preferred Applications (firefox-4.0) and is using google-chrome-stable instead. Even after I uninstalled google chrome it still tried to open links with it."
<pentester> hello
<etzerd> hello all
<Amako> Hi i was wondering if any can help me get my mouse to right click on files.  I installed the latest Ubuntu Netbook
<pentester> i'm with a problem with blackbuntu
<overhack> ciao a tutti
<alberto> stefg I typed that again, and now it says: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<alberto> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<alberto> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<alberto> stefg Is that right?
<pentester> hey!!!
<bazhang> pentester, thats not a supported distro here
<pentester> please..
<etzerd> when the new version of ubuntu will be release?
<Osmodivs> Is there a program in Ubuntu that lets you convert .mov files to TARGA image sequences?
<Osmodivs> or something similar?
<bazhang> etzerd, april
<pentester> ok
<overhack> una lubuntu e ok
<etzerd> thanks bazhang
<pentester> bye bye everyone
<Osmodivs> çiao
<stefg_> alberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572682/  use this one for /etc7X11/xorg.conf
<etzerd> what version are we using right now?
<stefg_> alberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572682/  use this one for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> etzerd, 10.10
<Amako> Can anyone help me get my mouse to right click please
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: what does "gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec" say?
<etzerd> thanks
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: /usr/bin/firefox-4.0
<mchacustoms> bazhang this is the message i keep getting. ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<kvirk> tell me address the English-language forum ubuntu
<bazhang> mchacustoms, yep register and identify
 * compdoc reaches thru the internet and presses Amako's mouse button
<bazhang> !register | mchacustoms
<ubottu> mchacustoms: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> !forums | kvirk
<ubottu> kvirk: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: ok, that sounds correct, if you do "gnome-open http://www.ubuntu.com", what browser gets started?
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: Google Chrome :O
<shazzr> What would be the best way of backing up ~14 GB of photos to DVD when I'm on Ubuntu? On Win, Picasa noticed that I had a DVD in the tray, but in Ubuntu it just want to create multiple CD ISO images.
<Sebbie> noone has any idea for my deprecated update-modules?
<Assid> bazhang, any chance you can take a look
<Beelsebob> can anyone see what's going on here? http://pastebin.com/SUAcSBQJ
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: In Preferred Applications I switched the default browser from firefox-4.0 to just firefox and it's still opening Google Chrome. This is very strange.
<Assid> hrmm launchpad has changed since i last saw it
<Assid> i cant figure out how to file a new bug
<stefg> shazzr: do you want the photos plain (so you can watch them from dvd) or just a backup file ?
<cdbs> !filebug | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<saykou> hello all, i have a flash problem its nothing to do with the 64 version, i have the 32, so when i press to full screen in youtube, it full-screens real bad cuz it dosent and fills the rest with black and puts the video length bar in the middle of the screen ...
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: yeah, the gconf key points to the correct browser yet the wrong one is chosen. I'm out of ideas, tbh
<shazzr> stefg: Just backup.
<MrGando> Hello! , how can I upgrade apt-get ? ( I have version 0.7.9 installed but I need to update to latest )
<terry> MrGando: sudo apt-get upgrade apt-get
<bazhang> MrGando, why would you need to
<cdbs> MrGando: its actually sudo apt-get install apt
<MrGando> bazhang: My version of apt-get doesn't support 302 redirects
<terry> MrGando: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<MrGando> terry: I'm using ubuntu server 10.04 64
<AlexSLVR> hi all. how i can remove icon of runned application from dockbarx. i use tilda in autorun, and this icon looking not good
<cdbs> MrGando: I'd highly recommend you to stay on the version which is already installed
<cdbs> MrGando: that's actually good for your system
<cdbs> you don't want a broken apt-get
<drizt> hello. I want to make LiveCD on base Ubuntu 10.04. How do include files which must will be copied in the home of first user?
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: another thing, maybe 'xdg-settings get default-web-browser'
<MrGando> cdbs: The thing is that my Continuous Integration package uses 302 redirects in order to be able to do an apt-get install on it
<BluesKaj> cdbs, if apt is already installed then the upgrade command is in order
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: Doing that just returns a blank line and ends
 * Assid needs help with nm-applet!!! i cant get it on the panel
<cdbs> BluesKaj: apt-get upgrade upgrades the whole system, if I am not mistaken
<Assid> ths is starting  to be extremely annoyin
<MrGando> Oh I'm wrong I'm in 8.04 server , I'm in another VM actually
<cdbs> BluesKaj: install upgrades the package if its already installed
<BluesKaj> it upgrades apt
<cdbs> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> right
<cdbs> BluesKaj: I am running natty, so maybe its different here.
<cdbs> BluesKaj: you can check out the man page
<MrGando> cdbs: so sudo apt-get upgrade apt should work ?
<BluesKaj> doubt it cdbs ..
<bazhang> MrGando, no
<cdbs> BluesKaj: check out the manpage
<Osmodivs> I am about to install WIFF to convert .mov to TARGA , but in the info window, it says it BREAKS shared-mime-info wich It is required
<Osmodivs> by any program complying to the Shared MIME-Info Database spec, as the info window claims, so Do you think GNOME will still be useful, i DOnt want to break any important lib here
<stefg> shazzr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215608  was what google turned up....
<BluesKaj> why , I use aptitude :)
<cdbs> MrGando: try sudo apt-get install apt, upgrade uprades the whole system
<MrGando> bazhang: What was the command ? ahaha, after all this talk I don't know which one was correct :P
<gaelfx> Assid: did you try reinstalling network-manager?
<Assid> gaelfx, yep
<bazhang> cdbs, thats not correct
<MrGando> XD
<Osmodivs> And also says: At this time at least ROX, GNOME, KDE and XFCE use this database.
<cdbs> bazhang, BluesKaj: I got the proof
<AlexSLVR> hi all. how i can remove icon of runned application from dockbarx. i use tilda in autorun, and this icon looking not good. help me please...
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: ok, that's weird actually. you are on maverick? (ubuntu 10.10)
<ThomasB2k> Yes Ampelbein
<cdbs> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572685/
<cdbs> BluesKaj: ^
<cdbs> that's the excerpt from the manpage
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: I've tried xdg-settings set default-web-browser firefox-4.0 but it says invalid application name. What's the syntax for this to work?
<faceface> hi
<BluesKaj> cdbs, like I said , I use aptitude ...I'm sure one of those commands will upgrade apt  , I'm not real worried
<faceface> what tool shows keystrokes?
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: it expects a desktop file
<soreau> Is nautilus FTP broken for anyone else too? Today I'm getting 'Unexpected end of stream' when trying to connect
<ThomasB2k> okay
<osse> Transmission behaves strangely. When I start it from the terminal it reports "connect: No route to host" and "connect: Connection timed out". All the trackers are marked with "No updates scheduled". Deluge and internet in general works fine. Has anyone else experiences this?
<faceface> got a nice 'pc remote'
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: like 'xdg-settings set default-web-browser firefox.desktop'
<faceface> (usb)
<faceface> want to know what keys it's pressing when I hit buttons like 'power
<MrGando> crap I did a sudo apt-get upgrade apt-get ... my apt-get version was not updated and a lot of parts of the system where :(
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: I don't have firefox-4 on this system, so check if there is a firefox-4.0.desktop or something like that
<cdbs> BluesKaj: bazhang: Full man page here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<terry> Assid: What problem are you having?
<faceface> actually my laptop has ir... I could use it that way right?
<Assid> nm-applet doesnt wanna come up
<gaelfx> Assid: http://practicalswitchtoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/02/restore-missing-network-manager-applet.html
<gaelfx> first google result
<terry> Assid: Try wicd
<MrGando> Any ideas about how can I get apt-get 0.8.1 running ?
<faceface> Assid: use nm-daemon
<cdbs> MrGando: sudo apt-get install apt
<cdbs> please
<sacarlson> drizt: to start you need to know that the dir /etc/skel is the files that will be added to any new user added
<terry> Assid: suod apt-get install wicd
<faceface> how do I see what key strokes special 'buttons' on my kbd are pressing?
<Assid> i didnt like wicd
<faceface> Assid: man nm
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: there is, I was checking it out earlier: http://pastebin.com/j3M6zUAq gnome-open opened google-chrome still
<terry> Assid: O
<Assid> man nm ??!
<MrGando> cdbs: Well I tried that and it was not upgrade ( output : http://pastebin.com/JDxacW1r )
<terry> Assid: Are you having trouble staying connected?
<faceface> Assid: sorry, man nm-applet
<Assid> terry, no i want the applet
<terry> o
<stefg> Assid: you might need to log out and backin to get the applet
<gaelfx> Assid: did you read what I sent? run the command "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<Assid> yes i tried that too.. but no joy
<soreau> I get this when trying to connect to ftp. Just now broke today. Please help. DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<cdbs> MrGando: then I am afraid you can't upgrade
<faceface> sorry, man NetworkManager
<MrGando> cdbs: Really ? :S
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: http://s.thomasboxley.me/4bd69e42a87129ade506878899c30c96.png and http://s.thomasboxley.me/0eef9a636c55b601c059005e5dafbcbb.png
<cdbs> MrGando: I g2g, sorry
<gaelfx> Assid: then did you try re-adding the notification area to the panel?
<Eduard> Hello guys
<BluesKaj> osse, personally transmission is a better torrent client , deluge altho very flexible reserves bandwidth that it doesn't use , depending on your settings so it can be a hog
<MrGando> cdbs: ok , :( , does anyone have any clues ?
<ThomasB2k> This is so weird
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: I agree, I don't know what's wrong.
<Assid> yes
<Eduard> I'd like to ask, Is there a way to tweak the notification popup show time on top right corner?
<Eduard> I mean, the black box
<Assid> brb,.. gonna try to logout an everything as well
<drizt> sacarlson: thank you ) i will try
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: just to be sure, 'xdg-settings --list' will list default web browser as ressource?
<terry> Assid: network-manager-gnome - network management framework (GNOME frontend)
<speedrunnerG55> how come i have to register again
<speedrunnerG55> i alreaddy did
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/c2hJBDv1
<sacarlson> drizt: next thing to look at is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  and what you need to modify is what is in  the squash file
<faceface> how do I see what key strokes special 'buttons' on my kbd are pressing?
<stefwal> speedrunner did you receive a mail
<speedrunnerG55> ughh from who
<drizt> sacarlson: ok i will see
<terry> network-manager-kde - KDE system tray applet for controlling NetworkManager
<stefwal> if you register with an email adres
<stefwal> you get a mail message with a reply in it
<stefwal> you have to give /msg ...
<stefwal> in the NickServ
<stefwal> to confirm
<gaelfx> !enter | stefwal
<ubottu> stefwal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<speedrunnerG55> i did that a wile ago
<stefwal> sorry
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, #freenode for this not here
<redbox> speedrunnerG55: Did you identify yourself when you're logging in with IRC client?
<speedrunnerG55> oh ok...i dont knwo
<speedrunnerG55> i had to re install it
<speedrunnerG55> so i could have not put in a setting i would have done before
 * gaelfx rolls eyes
<terry> faceface: It appears that you can set keyboard options here:  System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout > Layout Options > Compose Key
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, /join #freenode
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/browser/%gconf.xml, what value is set for the binary?
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: it should be the same as the gconftool reply, but who knows what's going on there
<faceface> terry: ty
<faceface> I was looking for 'xev'
<faceface> (easy command to forget ;-)
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/WfD96Mza
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: ok, and if you start /usr/lib/firefox-4.0-4.0b13pre/firefox.sh from the commandline what opens?
<ThomasB2k> It opens Firefox 4.0 beta 13 :/
<ThomasB2k> This is very weird.
<ThomasB2k> There's absolutely no reason for this to be opening google chrome
<gaelfx> Beta 12?
<Assid> w00t.. found a fix
<ThomasB2k> no, beta 13 gaelfx, I'm running nightly builds
<Assid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506720
<Assid> :D
<gaelfx> ThomasB2k: ah, gotcha
<Greeny1> What's the best music filesharing app for Ubuntu/Linux?  Frostwire doesn't seem to work anymore.
<soreau> Hey, I really need some help. I'm getting 'unexpected end of stream' when trying to connect to an ftp server with nautilus
<ThomasB2k> But it's definitely not Firefox 4 causing this problem. When I set plain old firefox as the default, it still opens google chrome.
<stefg> Assid: i was going to point you to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074132
<terry> Greeny1: We don't have p2p info here.  Sorry...
<Assid> stefg, nah.. this one did the trick
<Assid> it should be a trigger in irc.. as hidden nm-applet
<stefg> ThomasB2k: sudo update-alternatives  --config x-www-browser ?
<gaelfx> terry: I disagree, I would gladly share infor about apt-p2p
<Assid> manthe next release party is so long away
<gaelfx> Assid: what fixed it?
<Assid> when you run nm-applet.. first off... yougotta watch for a very veryu quick blink in the notification aread
<Assid> then you restart the network manager service
<GaMeBoY> Hello! I'm trying out an Ubuntu Netbook Edition LiveUSB on my ASUS Eee PC T101MT and so far it's not performing so well. Things take a while to load and Mutter crashed a few times during one session. Does the performance decrease at all since it's running off of the USB stick, or will this be indicative of how it would run on my netbook, even once installed?
<Assid> i havew no idea what will happen when  i reboot tho
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: OMG http://s.thomasboxley.me/8364d0e141467cd08b85e8b6ce2cfaa9.png
<sam_02> Long time linux user here. Dual booting with win7 currently. Am planning to migrate fully to linux. so i just wanted to know if i should follow any specific partitioning scheme. I researched and made this scheme and i just want some expert opinions. :) the Hard disk is a 500GB 5400 rpm disk. the partitions i plan for are /boot 5gb ext3; /swap 2gb(got 2 gigs of ram); /usr 20gb; /usr/local 20gb; /opt 17gb; /var 20gb; /tmp 16gb; / 50gb; /
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: http://s.thomasboxley.me/b46fad8f7630db3eebbc6b5001bc23be.png
<terry> gaelfx: pm me or what ever... Yea glad to learn
<BluesKaj> Assid, ok good to know about network service start
<soreau> It works again now. It was that god forsaken keyring causing bloody problems. I really have come to HATE seahorse and ubuntu keyrings
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: how did you install the nightly? via PPA?
<gaelfx> sam_02: whoa, that seems like overkill, is there any reason you want everything so separate?
<eager_geek> my question: how do i enable led blink in acer aspire one, ubuntu 10.4
<gaelfx> sam_02: I usually just do a 30gb '/' and the rest '/home'
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: I just Firefox 4.0 as the default in update-alternatives and did gnome-open but it still uses chrome. Yes, I used the ppa
<soreau> The only thing keyrings are good for is to piss you off
<stefg> sam_02: are you setting up a server with a specific workload? Otherwise i would say : Completely over the top...
<uRock> and they keep your system secure
<sam_02> gaelfx: nope. nothing specific. just read that individual partitions would be easy to manage and backup :). i usually do the same in a dual boot set up but now since am doing only a linux install i wanted to know ;)
<terry>  !apt-p2p | gaelfx
<Assid> id give 100 gigs for / and the rest for /home
<Assid> enough for anything i throw at it
<znejk> hello, im having trouble connecting my android phone in ubuntu
<gaelfx> nope, ubottu doesn't know about it. but it's kinda handy when you don't have such a great location for downloading updates (ahem, china)
<znejk> it wont show up and i dont know why, im using 10.10... is there any special driver u have to install for using it?
<uRock> Assid, 100 gigs for / is a waste
<terry> znejk: install file expert
<stefg> sam_02: you will fragment the free space and cause unnecessary head movements of the hd, because  files are spreadoverthe disk separated by partition boundaries
<terry> znejk: On the android.
<sam_02> so guys do i use the / partition as primary and /home as a extended partition?
<Assid> uRock, i know.. but ijust wanna makew sure eveyrhting is covered
<znejk> terry, ok
<uRock> Assid, 10-12 gigs for / is more practical
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: ok. you have a weird system. try gconf-editor and look at the keys http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572696/
<gaelfx> sam_02: the thing is, with a basic install, / usually doesn;'t need more than 10gb really, so give it at least double that and then keep the rest for /home, so that if you have to reinstall, you have all your preferences and files still intact
<dumbnuts> hello
<dumbnuts> ok
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: It wasn't doing this a couple of days ago
<GaMeBoY> Anyone have any tips for my netbook LiveUSB performance question?
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: what changed?
<stefg> sam_02: i usually have 0,5-1 GB /boot (and put some rescue-CD image on it) , 10-20 GB for / , restfor/home
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: nothing :/
<uRock> GaMeBoY, what question?
<gaelfx> sam_02: any partitioning beyond that is really only something you would do if you're worried about setting up a lot of things again (like on a server)
<znejk> terry, how will i then get ubuntu to recognize it? and import photos to shotwell?
<gaelfx> stefg: ah, I like the idea of boot with recovery image, I might have to use that next time
<dumbnuts> can anyone please help me. I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my comp. I wanted to convert my comp tu a dual boot. So tried to install windows xp. I put int he xp cd to install that first but alas! the laptop doesn't detect it and ubuntu reboots again. Is there any pendrive solution for this?
<sam_02> oh ok gaelfx and stefg. :) about the primary and extended partitions any specific instructions ?
<terry> znejk: What is shotwell?
<the_seraphim> when i try to connect to ubuntu remote desktop nothinhg happens client end but server end i get a message saying another user is trying to view refuse/allow except im not infront of the machine to choose anyone know how to fix this?
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: http://s.thomasboxley.me/5f6a59acc34a7e6b034e9bc076e76406.png http://s.thomasboxley.me/3426599b17e36bbd295334e81d705d08.png
<GaMeBoY> uRock: I bought an ASUS Eee PC T101MT recently and am trying an Ubunutu Netbook Edition LiveUSB on it, but it is performing pretty badly. Things take a while to load and Muteer crashed a few times in a previous session. Is this indicative of how my system will handle it, or is performance degraded since it's running off of the USB and not fully installed?
<gaelfx> sam_02: only extended partition should be swap, which, btw, ought to be double your physical ram'
<uRock> GaMeBoY, I see it now. It is normal for USB to take longer to load programs. USB is much slower that using and HDD
<alberto> stefg Sorry, I had to go to have lunch.
<terry> znejk: Do you have wifi?
<gaelfx> uRock: hoping that'll change soon though :D
<GaMeBoY> uRock: oh ok cool. so it should probably perform a lot better once installed?
<alberto> stefg That xorg.conf is actually identical to my current xorg.conf.
<sacarlson> the_seraphim: if you also have ssh access you can change that
<uRock> GaMeBoY, yes
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: a lot might be stretching it, but I would expect a noticeable difference
<sam_02> oh ok gaelfx. so / is primary; /home is also primary and swap is extended? right ?
<znejk> Terry, yes,  but cant i just plug the phone in the usb and transfer the photos from there?
<mi-key> hey! i was thinking of this swap...
<stefg> sam_02: i usually have sda1 /boot ,sda2/, sda3 swap , sda4  extended, sda5 /home  .... sda6 storage on /srv
<the_seraphim> sacarlson: i do have ssh yes on both my android and my laptop that i use to remote view
<mi-key> is it necessary to be double the size of ram
<Ampelbein> ThomasB2k: now I'm really out of ideas :-(
<gaelfx> sam_02: I think you wanna listen to stefg on this one
<dumbnuts> can anyone please help me. I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my comp. I wanted to convert my comp tu a dual boot. So tried to install windows xp. I put int he xp cd to install that first but alas! the laptop doesn't detect it and ubuntu reboots again. Is there any pendrive solution for this?
<encrypted> serial terminal emulation for ubuntu?
<GaMeBoY> uRock: cool, thanks for the tips! there are so many netbook linux distros out there and i am so confused as to which one to pick, lol. i was leaning towards ubuntu since it is so widely supported and there's so much software available for it, and i'm guessing it'd probably be most stable
<sam_02> oh ok stefg.
<encrypted> like minicom?
<ThomasB2k> Ampelbein: I understand. This is so weird. There's no reason for this to be happening. Thank you anyways.
<sam_02> ok gaelfx. :)
<llutz> encrypted: why not minicom?
<terry> znejk: I don't know.  I've never done it.  But just seems easier to do it over the wireless.  (If you have wireless.)
<alberto> I'll be right back.
<gaelfx> dumbnuts: you mean for installing windows xp?
<mi-key> for example my ram is 4gb.. so should swap be of 8gb??
<andai> keep getting wine errors, that the environment folder (on a different user account) is not owned by me
<GaMeBoY> uRock, gaelfx: do u guys think ubuntu is the best way to go or should i look closer at other netbook/lightweight distros?
<andai> how do i make it so everyone can run windows stuff
<stefg> alberto: so if you rebooted you should have 3D now... run glxgears
<sam_02> Thank you so much gaelfx and stefg. wll follow stefg's scheme. seems convinient and easy. thanks again.
<uRock> dumbnuts, quit repeating yourself, your system should display what keys you need to hit in order to get into bios to select boot from CD or what have you
<encrypted> llutz: because I cant install minicom
<the_seraphim> sacarlson: how do i change it with ssh?
<dumbnuts> gaelfx: Yes, I googled and found out that for dual booting, xp needs to be installed first. but my cd tray doesn't get detected.
<uRock> GaMeBoY, I use Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop on my Asus Netbook
<sacarlson> the_seraphim: then you should look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533377
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: I've not used other netbook OSes, so I can't really say. I like Ubuntu's version pretty well though
<dumbnuts> uRock: please read what I wrote earlier again.
<dumbnuts> uRock: I am a noob but not dumb.
<gaelfx> dumbnuts: what do you mean it doesn't get detected? are you talking about the BIOS not booting from your CD?
<encrypted> "sudo apt-get install minicom" doesn't find any packages
<llutz> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 305 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<GaMeBoY> uRock: does the desktop version run well enough on ur system? also, what kind of netbook is it, spec-wise?
<GaMeBoY> gaelfx: oh ok, thanks anyway!
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: np
<iceroot> encrypted: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install minicom
<llutz> encrypted: check your sources, universe has to be enabled
<dumbnuts> gaelfx: YES
<gaelfx> dumbnuts: so you already made sure that the boot order is correct?
<encrypted> llutz: dumb question alert: how do I enable "universe?
<uRock> dumbnuts, I wasn't accusing you of being dumb, if bios doesn't detect it, then maybe you burnt the ISO wrong
<bazhang> encrypted, synaptic package manager
<uRock> GaMeBoY, runs much better than the XP which came with it
<dumbnuts> gaelfx: I don't know. Right now, it detect pen rives first then normal internal hard drives. dunno about the cd thing.
<dumbnuts> gaelfx: are there seperate options for pen drive and cd drives?
<gaelfx> dumbnuts: then there's your problem, you have to change the boot order to cd-rom first or second
<terry> znejk: But if you have it plugged in, you should be able to mount the various flash memory devices and then transfer data back and forth as you wish.  But, again, I just think file expert would be easier.  It loads up a web server and ftp server for you to use with the browser or file manager as you see fit.
<gaelfx> dumbnuts: anything to make it run before the disk, where your ubuntu is installed
<dumbnuts> gaelfx: err, how to do that??
<gaelfx> dumbnuts: yes, there are. is this a usb cd drive?
<encrypted> can anyone provide me the commands to enable universe?
<GaMeBoY> uRock: makes sense, lol. should using the netbook give any performance increase? or is it more or less the same? i assume the netbook one is lighter, but so far it actualy seems to be a bit more graphics intensive because it has that fancy touch-friendly UI and the movable mac-like launcher bar thing
<uRock> dumbnuts, you do it via bios
<llutz> encrypted: [17:34:26] <bazhang> encrypted, synaptic package manager
<GaMeBoY> netbook edition*
<dumbnuts> gaelfx: huh? wat the hell is a usb cd drive. I ahve a usb input port and a cd rive.
<llutz> encrypted: or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dumbnuts> uRock: How exactly in BIOS?
<uRock> GaMeBoY, the netbook edition is just designed to look better on the small screen
<encrypted> llutz: ta
<gaelfx> dumbnuts: ok, so you need to go into your bios setup when you start up your computer and change the boot order so that the cd-rom is first
<bazhang> encrypted, if by the nano method remove the # infront
<uRock> dumbnuts, select the boot order function and it should allow you to change the boot order to put CD/DVD at the top of the list
<terry> gaelfx: dumbnuts Additionally, some PCs have a key you hit just after post to take you to boot options.
<encrypted> thanks bazhang got it now
<GaMeBoY> uRock: i see, so not necessarily lighter or more efficient in any other way?
<wedwo-> dumbnuts, reboot and press F2 right in the beginning to get into your BIOS
<alberto> stefg It didn't work.
<terry> gaelfx: dumbnuts Usually it's F12 I think.
<stefg> alberto: what didn't work?
<gaelfx> wedwo-: the key is different on different machines
<wedwo-> dumbnuts, but google tuts on BIOS FIRST because you can trash your computer if you mess up in BIOS
<dumbnuts> uRock: gaelfx : wedwo- terry : thanks all. I will try it right away.
<stefg> !doesntwork
<uRock> GaMeBoY, that is it. Just better looking, to some, but the underlying OS is the same
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gaelfx> terry: thank you for including me, but I know ;)
<alberto> stefg Installing nvidia-current to enable 3d acceleration.
 * gaelfx sighs in relief
<alberto> stefg It still takes too long to change tv channels on VLC.
<GaMeBoY> uRock: gotcha. thanks a lot for tips, you've helped out a lot!
<[TK]D-Fender> Anyone experience with mdadm around?
<terry> gaelfx: dumbnuts  When I do not know (or haven't seen on the screen) what the keystroke for bios is, I just alternately hit Esc F1 Del until it comes up.
<uRock> terry, same here
<terry> uRock: Yea, it's usually one of the 3
<gaelfx> I had a whole fiasco figuring out how to get into my bios, I don't like the windows sevens with quiet boot and whatnot enabled
<gaelfx> my philosophy is, if you don't want a POST screen, step away from the computer
<farr311> hi guy... i have problem with my pdf file.. i'm forget password.. anyone can help me?
<terry> gaelfx: What worked for you?
<stefg> alberto: ah ok.... that's a different thing.Installing nvidia-current was a good idea anyway. you might look for firmwarefor your caard and other apps like me-tv. On my rig channels switch actually faster on linux than on win
<terry> gaelfx: I personally wanna see what is happening on my PC
<gaelfx> terry: I can't even remember how I did it
<terry> o
<troyounces> can somebody help me setup a tun device in 10.10?
<farr311> here.. http://hotfile.com/dl/107594889/362c1f5/Senjata_Sulit_Memusnahkan_Musuh.pdf.html
<gaelfx> troyounces: what is a tun device?
<troyounces> when I do a dmesg - the Universal TUN/TAP device driver shows up but I cant see a tun0 device
<stefg> alberto: vlc prebuffers a bit... so that might disturb you
<terry> troyounces: Try   /sbin/modprobe tun
<alberto> stefg Ok, should I try me-tv then?
<GaMeBoY> uRock: one more thing: should i be able to install things normally on the LiveUSB? i.e., if i wanted to test out things like flash, and installing an ide and testing it out, should that work with no issues?
<troyounces> I tried /sbin/modprobe tun and got nothing
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: he's gone. and yes
<stefg> alberto: what kind of TV do you have?
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: it just might be a bit slow, remember
<alberto> stefg Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1110
<GaMeBoY> gaelfx: woops, lol, need to try and follow this channel better, lol. ok, thanks for the tip!
<alberto> By the way, this is what glxinfo returns now: alberto@alberto-Extensa-E264:~$ glxinfo | grep 3d
<alberto> 0x03d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon
<alberto> 0x13d  0 sg  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
<troyounces> terry: I tried /sbin/modprobe and it doesn't do anything
<alberto> stefg Does that "None" mean that my 3d acceleration isn't working?
<terry> troyounces: lsmod |gerp tun
<gaelfx> GaMeBoY: think nothing of it
<troyounces> terry: I get tunnel2 ipip  - but this is something I just installed
<alberto> stefg What programme are you using that changes channels faster than Windows?
<alberto> stefg Me-TV?
<red__> I have a rather weird boot problem, wrong google hits also
<red__> i isntalled from live cd onto notebook from external dvd player
<gaelfx> red__: could you elaborate?
<red__> now it won't boot without the usb dvd being plugged in
<red__> or a usb key
<red__> for instance if i take the usb key out now
<red__> systems gonna freeze
<stefg> alberto: so that's dvb-T ...try me-tv, or kaffeine....i use me-tv and and aTerratec Cinergy 1200 with firmware from the 'non-free' package
<gaelfx> red__: this might sound rather trite, but did you consider reinstalling?
<terry> troyounces: vtun - virtual tunnel over TCP/IP networks   ???
<stefg> !find linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> Found: linux-firmware-nonfree
<red__> yes, i tried reinstalling
<stefg> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.9 (maverick), package size 2613 kB, installed size 6196 kB
<red__> this is the 3rd time this is happening to me
<red__> i am running lubuntu 10.19
<troyounces> terry: i am trying to connect to my office using vpn
<gaelfx> !enter | red_
<ubottu> red_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alberto> stefg I already have the non-free firmware installed, so I'm going to try me-tv
<troyounces> terry: i setup up the connection in network manager but it is looking for a tun0 device
<terry> troyounces: Did you see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12088  ?
<mi-key> hey! everyone, i m new to freenode, so can any one tell me how to change channel??
<alberto> stefg Is my 3d acceleration working, though?
<red__> i also checked boot priority in bios, ubottu ok will do
<stefg> alberto: i think so...
<terry> troyounces: It says:  "You can also create a persistent tunnel with openvpn... sudo openvpn --mktun --dev tun0
<Hedgehog456> mi-key: /join #channel-name
<Hedgehog456> eg. /join #wikipedia-en
<troyounces> terry: i'll try that thanks
<terry> np
<mi-key> Hedgehog456: gee thanx
<sacarlson> the_seraphim: I found a better example in my old scripts arkive if you need to make any other changes to vnc access http://paste.ubuntu.com/572706/
<Hedgehog456> you're welcome mi-key
<stefg> alberto: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html
<alberto> stefg Thank you.
<mi-key> and how do you send private mesg??
<bazhang>  /msg nick hello
<bazhang> mi-key, best to ask first though
<stefg> That's really outdated but glxinfo | grep rendering was what i was looking for
<red__> If its any help, boot freezes when the 2nd dot on the lubuntu screen logo turns blue
<cyix> good morning... does anyone know if it's possible to set the desktop (ubuntu 10.10/gnome) icon size vs having to resize every new shortcut I create?
<Linda> Hi guys my mac boot linux finally,nut i cant pass thru a black screen
<troyounces> terry: thanks but I'm getting the same problem
<troyounces> terry: (net/tun1): could not get port's parent device
<troyounces> terry: it looks like a bug in iproute2 from what I can read
<Linda> it shows the ubuntu purple screen at boot,do i need to do anything during boot to make it work ?
<Linda> mabe remove gnome desktop or something
<osse> I have two Ubuntu computers one the same network connected via a switch. What's the easies way to share file between them? When I right-click a folder and choose "Sharing options" it asks me to install some Windows stuff.
<Linda> osse, samba u mean
<Guest44861> Places -> Network -> Open the other computer :P
<deek0146> cs
<terry> osse: scp
<brontoeee> osse, ssh
<Linda> is there commands that i can use during boot to fix boot problems
<stefg> osse: define "easy" :-) ...your options are ftp, sftp, nfs,nfsv4 or samba .... :-)
<Linda> my mac is not passing a black screen,it start normally but it wont show desktop,,is stok on a black screen
<osse> stefg: Whatever uses the mouse the most to set up :P
<terry> osse: scp user@192.168.1.5:Documents/* .  #Will copy all documents from 192.168.1.5 to your current dir
<Alek> hi all
<osse> Linda: Yes, I guess it's samba
<stefg> osse: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on both boxes
<Linda> osse, so u need samba,,it was easey for me
<terry> osse: You can also set up nfs if you like. (If you want persestant access)
<deek0146> Are there any kinda system set up for people to support fsf download servers using p2p sharing? And if not, why not lol :p
<terry> *persistent
<stefg> osse: then you can use the "connect to server" menu to connct totheother boxes with your account details
<mi-key> what is the diffrence between diffrent sessions of ubuntu??
<bazhang> deek0146, for apt?
<osse> stefg, thanks!
<mi-key> like how kubuntu is diffrent from edubuntu and others??
<bazhang> mi-key, kde4 for kubuntu gnome for ubuntu lxde openbox for lubuntu etc etc
<stefg> osse: openssh is small, easy and VERY useful
<Linda> guys once at boot it set sensor limits,i get a blank screen and cant get thru
<deek0146> bazhang: Yea, seems like a good idea no?
<Linda> this is on a MAC iBook G4
<bazhang> deek0146, apt-p2p
<deek0146> Heh, cool thanks :p
<bazhang> !info apt-p2p | deek0146
<ubottu> deek0146: apt-p2p (source: apt-p2p): apt helper for peer-to-peer downloads of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6 (maverick), package size 106 kB, installed size 628 kB
<mi-key> bazhang: so is there any diffrence in functioning as well??
<bazhang> mi-key, well sure.
<bazhang> mi-key, you can install kubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop ubuntustudio-desktop et al and try them
<Linda> bazhang, is there a way to fix booting problems on a fresh install i just did of Ubuntu 10.4 LTS to a Mac iBook G4
<osse> I live in a dorm When I go to "Places -> Network" I can see _a lot_ of computers there, most of them in the "Windows Network" folder. Is my computer visible in that way?
<bazhang> Linda, try booting in recovery mode, hold shift at boot
<arand> osse: Unless oyu have configured it to be, no
<mi-key> i have windows and ubuntu installed on my system, how would i remove ubuntu without affecting windows?
<ruan> is there any download manager for ubuntu other than jdownloader? it just wrecked two of my downloads
<alberto> stefg I think it's a card model thing
<ruan> ^good
<arand> mi-key: Get a windows install/recovery disk.
<alberto> stefg I mean, Me-Tv changes too slow also.
<Linda> bazhang, ok i get a blank screen--Spawing manitainance Shell---root filesystem failed
<arand> mi-key: Use the "fix startup" option.
<BluesKaj> mi-key, how is it installed. on it's own partition ?
<Linda> bazhang, i get a error about a bad sector
<osse> arand, thanks. Out of curiosity: how do I configure it to be?
<arand> osse: I do not know I'm afraid, look into "samba"
<arand> mi-key: So the grub dual-boot-menu is still there when you boot the computer?
<BluesKaj> mi-key, you mean grub , right?
<ruan> is there any good download manager for ubuntu other than jdownloader?
<stefg> alberto: might be.... can also be firmware. If you feel like doing it you could try to find the firmware on the win-partiton and trying if you can get the kernel to load it. But that's more like geek sports.... nothing for novices
<Memphis> chciałem się jeszcze zapytać czy ktoś może miał problem w ubuntu z wyjściem dźwięku na słuchawki?
<stefg> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Memphis> ok srry
<arand> mi-key: Please no pm, easier for others to help as well out here. So at the moment none of your operating systems boot?
<ruan> is there a good download manager for ubuntu?
 * stefg is still amazed what UTF-8cando .....funnyletters :-)
<stefg> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Suprano> greetings
<alberto> stefg You mean the TV Tuner firmware, right?
<stefg> alberto: right
<Suprano> ubuntu apparently still loads the snd modules desipte having them in the black list :(
<alberto> stefg Thanks a lot for your help.
<stefg> np
<BluesKaj> ruan, wget in the cli, or FF has a good one if you want a web based DL manager
<arand> mi-key: From the win repair CD run "bootrec /fixmbr" "bootrec /fixboot" ... "bootrec /scanos" should list your OSes, you might need "bootrec /rebuildbcd" in rare cases.
<Scriptorium> hi guys
<ruan> i need an external dl manager, im going to try kget
<XLV> ruan, some people recommend axel, its cli based
<arand> mi-key: I'm off, good luck
<ruan> i'd prefer a gui though, its easier to manage
<mi-key> arand: thanx i will se if that works!!
<mi-key> arand: exactly!! i m afraid
<Aikar> i just reinstalled ubuntu, and now i cant figure out how i got sabnzbd v .6, update manager prompted an update for it on old install, but im not getting it now. anyone know where i got it, a source?
<syskk> what happends if i manually install a .deb package? any chance it will conflict with an existing install?
<BluesKaj> kget will install konqueror and some other kde libs , if you do that , ruan
<Zopiac> In the Opera Fonts options, when I select International Fonts < Japanese, it says that there are no Japanese fonts available. However, I know I have Japanese fonts. How do I fix it?
<syskk> also is it still possible to uninstall it through software center
<ruan> BluesKaj: what effect will that have?
<BluesKaj> ruan, none really , I prefer kde myself :)
<XLV> ruan, http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/downloader-for-x-a-powerful-download-manager-for-ubuntu-linux/
<bullgard> syskk: Where is this DEB program package from?
<panda> Ich würde gerne auf meinem Rechner Cloud Computing mit opennebula ermöglichen, hat jemand eine ahnung davon ??
<matt__>  I'm having issues with my  Intel 82578DC Gigabit Network. No eth0 is showing up in ifconfig, i can see the card but the status is 'UNCLAIMED', if i reboot from windows 7 it works
<xangua> !de > panda
<drewbert> Hi guys.  I have an external drive.  When I plug it in, it becomes sda.  I use suspend and hibernate functionality which is set to always use sda, so I cannot hibernate if I boot linux with my external hard drive plugged in.  Is there a way I can set suspend and hibernate to use UUID.  How do I set it?
<bullgard> panda: Du bist hier im englischen Kanal.
<gaelfx> syskk: there's always the chance that it will not work correctly with your system, and I don't think you can uninstall it with software center, though you *might* be able to with synaptic
<BluesKaj> ruan, ther you go sudo apt-get install d4x
<mi-key> how can i change the background of grub option selection screen.
<joeoshawa> anyone have an idea why in ktorrent torrents will download but magnet links will not?
<BluesKaj> !splashimage
<syskk> gaelfx: how would I uninstall it manually then?
<BluesKaj> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<gaelfx> syskk: it's best to install things from s/w center or synaptic, if at all possible, if you're desparate, try a ppa, but if you're unsure what you're doing, it's best to avoid .debs
<gaelfx> syskk: what is the software that you installed?
<BluesKaj> oops , that's not it !
<syskk> bullgard: from Oracle (latest virtualbox)
<Guest79934> okay thanks, hi everybody i have a quest, i want to make a cloud computing server (WITH OPENNEBULA) does any know about this ?
<insanity99> hey guys on linux should i get an anti virus and firewall?
<smw> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<stefg> !antivrus
<sukuri> I switched my desktop manager to xmonad, and for some reason, when I go through with the normal xmonad commands (like opening a terminal), nothing happens. Any suggestions?
<bullgard> syskk: Chances are that it will interfere with Ubuntu packages. Not to be recommended for a newcomer.
<insanity99> what about firewall?
<ruan> E: Unable to locate package d4x
<sss314> What command can I use for traceroute?
<mi-key> m not speaking of gnome splash screen.. i m speaking of grub background
<BluesKaj> mi-key, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04...this should work for most
<brontoeee> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<joeoshawa> insanity99, there is a firewall built in
<Guest8683> Does anyone have the problem with ubuntu that it kills your network when you turn off your ubuntu machine? (not issuing DCHP IP's)
<rumpe1> insanity99, behind a NAT-router.. usually you don't need one
<insanity99> ok cool, what if i run windows files through wine, is that a risk?
<g_0_0> sss314, mmm traceroute - sudo apt-get install traceroute
<joeoshawa> insanity99, you could however build a hardware firewall if you have multiple computers
<bullgard> sss314: You will not believe it: 'traceroute'.
<s7r> anybody knows why my iptables rules do not persist after reboot? I have run as root iptables-save after typing the rules ....
<smw> insanity99, I would scan before using software with wine (if you don't trust the source)
<stefg> insanity99: the real question is: what are the likely threats that you need to avoid?
<brontoeee> insanity99, afaik very slight
<Guest8683> Does anyone have the problem with ubuntu that it kills your network when you turn off your ubuntu machine? (not issuing DCHP IP's)
<sukuri> Guest8683: you just asked that question, please wait for a few minnutes before reposting.
<sss314> bullgard, I thought it would be installed already by default....
<g_0_0> sss314, no you have to install it
<insanity99> so if i where to torrent an exe, lets say from lime wire(i dont use lime wire) there would be a chance of a windows virus affecting my pc?
<joeoshawa> firewalls usually use iptables which is part of ubuntu when you install it
<bullgard> syskk: Also, Software Center might not be able to remove it safely.
<sss314> g_0_0, OK. I installed it now, thanks
<stefg> s7r: network-manager in effect?
<ruan> how do i get d4x? its not found in apt-get
<s7r> stefg: I have ubuntu 10.10 on an openvz VPS
<smw> insanity99, viruses tend to try to do low level things and end up crashing on wine in my experience.
<syskk> ok
<brontoeee> insanity99, slight, depending on the virus, and probably with limited depth
<smw> insanity99, and when you kill all wine, the virus dies
<insanity99> ok thanks
<insanity99> is there a shortcut for freenode identify?
<stefg> s7r: that might be a reason.... you don't have "your own" kernel, right ?
<s7r> right
<s7r> stefg: any way to go around this?
<mi-key> what happens if we run a virus effected exe file through wine
<rumpe1> insanity99, in xchat: /ns id <password>
<insanity99> nice thanks
<rumpe1> insanity99, or just put it in the server-config
<stefg> s7r: write thecommands to /etc/rc.local ....or write ascripttaht is sourced/invoked by rc.local
<stefg> s7r: write thecommands to /etc/rc.local ....or write a script that is sourced/invoked by rc.local
<insanity99> thanks
 * stefg curses again to that space bar
<s7r> wow stefg that is way too much for me ... not such expert
<insanity99> oh yeah is spyware a risk on linux?
<ruan> mi-key: viruses do run on wine
<stefg> !rc.local
<joeoshawa> i am using ktorrent in regular ubuntu and all the torrents work but magnet links do not any idea why?
<gaelfx> s7r: it's not that bad, just give it a go
<stefg> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BiPolah> Insanity: Not particularly. There are viruses and such for Linux but they're few and far between
<stefwal> hello again, can I ask questions conserning upgrade to 10.10
<s7r> gaelfx: yes of course i am willing to do some learning and reading as I can not have someone do the work for me .. but i just needed some material to read / atutorial
<insanity99> ok thanks
<BiPolah> Stefwal: Certainly
<AbhijiT> stefwal, ask
<joeoshawa> even if a virus runs in wine is still has no way of harming anything major anyway
<mi-key> hey can anyone tell me which version of grub does ubuntu 10.10 uses?
<gaelfx> s7r: well, you could have someone do the work for you if you let them ssh into your machine ;)
<joeoshawa> all i can see it doing is messing up wine
<stefwal> I get a problem with upgrading from 10.4 to 10.10 he stops at a certain point with an error.
<luxgeek> What's the aptitude command to install apache, php, mysql, pear?
<joeoshawa> not a big loss and easy to fix
<luxgeek> All at once?
<stefg> s7r: so you've written some iptables commands,right? put them into the file /etc/rc.local so they get executed every time at boot
<mi-key> ruan: so that virus will efect my system??
<BiPolah> Joeoshawa: It wouldn't be able to do anything outside the WINE environment. It'd be coded for Windows and probably wouldn't understand the ext filesystems
<brontoeee> luxgeek, how about 'tasksel' ?
<joeoshawa> thats what i mean
<gaelfx> besides, viruses are so old hat, phishing is where it's at
<gaelfx> it works on any system, provided the users go for it
<luxgeek> brontoeee: Never heard of it, what does it do precisely?
<stefwal> I'll first restart the system en see what that gives. cya
<joeoshawa> only if your dumb enough to fall for typing your password into some program you don't know
<brontoeee> luxgeek, for example it installs lamp , http://wiki.debian.org/tasksel
<ruan> gaelfx: known phishing sites are blocked in firefox
<gaelfx> ruan: keyword: known
<s7r> yes stefg
<s7r> but i need to vi the file and enter
<joeoshawa> usually comes in the form of a message in your browser saying "your system has been infected type your username and password so we can clean your system"
<s7r> or how
<mi-key> does that mean no virus can effect ubuntu??
<[TK]D-Fender> Anyone experience with mdadm around?  Need help to get my RAID1 data array to start at boot.  Not necessarly mount, but just start so its available from Nautilus
<[TK]D-Fender> mi-key: o it doesn't
<[TK]D-Fender> no
<ruan> joeoshawa: yeah but they download a virus for windows
<mi-key> or does that mean no windows virus effects ubuntu??
<ruan> it happened to my dad when he started IE.. opened up to a phishing page
<gaelfx> mi-key: windows viruses don't really have much of a chance
<luxgeek> brontoeee: Cool, but I'm not sure I want a "lamp" I prefer that they all are separate. I know you can "string" package names, I just can't remember the syntax
<joeoshawa> i suppose a virus could be written for linux but it would still need your root pass to do any harm
<[TK]D-Fender> mi-key: natelively no, of course not
<erUSUL> [TK]D-Fender: shoudn't the array just assemble on boot ? if not you can mention it in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf; can't you ?
<[TK]D-Fender> mi-key: what makes something a "windows virius"?  the executeable CODE
<s7r> stefg in my rc.local file i just have on line exit 0
<erUSUL> [TK]D-Fender: man mdadm.conf
<stefg> s7r ... yes.so there isplenty of room to add stuff before that
<joeoshawa> thats how they had a mac virus the same principal applies people had a window come up asking for there password and people were naive enough to put it in
<plainas> how do i permanently disable scrollbar on terminator
<[TK]D-Fender> mi-key: yes, if you run wine and you run virus code it will have access tow hatever is in it's scope.
<sss314> How do I find out my Internet speed? download&upload
<luxgeek> Do I separate pkg names by with a comma or what?
<s7r> stefg: exit 0 should be the last line or should i remove it ?
<mi-key> [TK]D-Fender: so havent anyone ever tried of making a virus for linux??
<Ranjan> Hello every body I need some help for fire wall configuration . I am using an USB Modem to get conected to the internet .. after  I am getting two different ports are being opened with running some  survives can any body can help me to determine the running process on this port's thanks in advance for all your help
<ruan> joeoshawa: most mac users are naive..
<ikonia> sss314: www.speedtest.net (#ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of topic)
<brontoeee> joeoshawa, the web page in a tab thats been idle for 60 seconds, turns into gmail login screen, that good enough for you?
<[TK]D-Fender> mi-key: You know you could google this.  There are a million good blog entries that explain what makes *NIX a harder environment to crack.
<joeoshawa> [TK]D-Fender, not true windows has a more lax security policy in wine the virus only has access to the systems wine does
<[TK]D-Fender> mi-key: and there ARE VIRII for *NIX's, including Mac.
<stefg> s7r: exit 0 should be the last line.... it defines the return value for a script bthat ran ok
<ikonia> joeoshawa: [TK]D-Fender maybe we could take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please ?
<mi-key> [TK]D-Fender: even the first virus was not intended to harm it was an accident so there could be some harmful code for ubuntu as well right?
<ikonia> mi-key: you too, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a great place to discuss this virus topic
<bazhang> !virus | mi-key have a read
<ubottu> mi-key have a read: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<s7r> stefg: so all i have to do is add iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING etc exactly as I did them, iptables-save and last line exit 0?
<joeoshawa> i don't put passwords into any page i did not intend to go to that would be in the scope of idiot
<stefg> s7r: if that's the only iptables command... then yes
<ikonia> joeoshawa: please, #ubuntu-offtopic is the right place to continue this
<stefg> s7r: you don't need the iptables-save statemant of course
<s7r> stefg: there are 2 commands and 1 iptables-save (i add these 3 lines) leave exit 0 just as it is and I am done ?
<s7r> i don't need to restart any service
<joeoshawa> not interested in the topic actually but your right my appologies
<s7r> ok so no iptables-save - got it
<ruan> again i ask, what would be a good download manager for ubuntu?
<bazhang> ruan, wget
<joeoshawa> anyway anyone have an idea why in ktorrent torrent files would work but magnet links not?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: jdownloader, uget, gwget, fatrat
<ruan> ActionParsnip: ok
<mi-key>  well guys i didnt intended to ofend anyone, so i will surely have a look at that!!
<ikonia> joeoshawa: magnet links need authentication don't they ?
<brontoeee> joeoshawa, the point was that the sucesfull viruses today are higher than an OS level, but yeah, lets go #offtopic
<ruan> i prefer gui
<ActionParsnip> ruan: they are all gui apps.....
<g_0_0> Ranjan, lsof -i :port_number
<stefg> s7r: only the  real iptables statement (not the management commands)... then you can run /etc/rc.local manually to seeif it works
<joeoshawa> i don't think so but i don't know much about them
<ruan> ActionParsnip: which of those integrate into firefox?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: all
<ikonia> joeoshawa: http://www.animesuki.com/doc.php/help/magnet.html only azuresus supports those links
<ruan> ActionParsnip: ok
<Guest72540> i need help with installing java and installing minecraft on ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> ruan: ypu can integrate almost any download manager with firefox with flashgot addon
<netech> where can I place some commands to run upon successful gdm login?
<s7r> stefg: what means iptables statement ?
<xangua> !java | Guest72540
<ubottu> Guest72540: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<s7r> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING etc --to source would be the statement ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest72540: enable the partner repo and you can install java
<LolikZabijaka> wtf?
<ikonia> LolikZabijaka: language please.
<netech> I've tried ~/.xinitrc, ~/.xsession, ~/.xstartup, ~/.xprofile with no joy
<ikonia> joeoshawa: I'm being told that info maybe a little dates, so it may be off
<[TK]D-Fender> erUSUL: Yeah, I've done a lot of searching around, and have found "mdadm --detail --scan -v" should spit back a line I should be able to paste into the conf.  wondering though it refers to fixed HD devs where I'd prefer to point it to UUID's  is that possible.  because as I add removable HD tray's etc I risk the ordering falling out from under me.
<joeoshawa> yeah it is ktorrent does support them and they work in my ktorrent they just don't download anything
<ikonia> joeoshawa: magnet links are in ktorrent 4 and alter
<ikonia> later
<ikonia> joeoshawa: http://ktorrent.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Does_KTorrent_support_magnet_links.3F
<ikonia> joeoshawa: maybe dead links
<joeoshawa> maybe
<joeoshawa> but all of them
<joeoshawa> every time
<stefg> s7r: right
<netech> the comments in /etc/gdm/Xsession says that it calls ~/.xsession
<s7r> done it
<Guest72540> thanks
<ikonia> joeoshawa: possible if it's not a busy network, maybe the ports it needs are blocked /
<ActionParsnip> LolikZabijaka: do you have a support question?
<joeoshawa> if i go back and download the torrent the magnet link is from it works
<erUSUL> [TK]D-Fender: dunno if mdadm.conf can take /dev/disk/by-uuid/ devices; sorry
<netech> brb
<[TK]D-Fender> erUSUL: I suppose I should verify my exposure by swapping out the channels and seeing if the Disk Utility can track them.  If it compensates then something else is helping it
<s7r> stefg: many thanks for your help! could you just look at this http://pastebin.com/W2USyPCT and tell me if it's correct - then I will stop being a stress .. many thanks again
<vpark> hjh
<stefg> s7r: looks good...
<joeoshawa> for example if i go to pirate bay and search for a torrent i get a page describing the torrent and an option to dl the torrent or open the magnet link
<s7r> and this rc.local is executed whenever ubuntu boots without any additional settings from me
<s7r> i don't have to tell ubuntu to boot rc.local everytime at startup right ?
<ikonia> joeoshawa: yes, they are two different networks
<ikonia> joeoshawa: (as I understand it)
<joeoshawa> if i open the magnet link it shows in ktorrent and says downloading but nothing shows up
<joeoshawa> like nothing gets downloaded
<joeoshawa> if i download the torrent file it all works
<terry> s7r: As long as the executable bit is set for it, it will run.
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: then use the torrent file...
<ikonia> joeoshawa: open the two files see if they point at the same places
<stefg> s7r: that's the only purpose for that file
<amh345> hi all,  what do i need to run to see where a file is loading from?
<joeoshawa> they do if i open the magnet then the torrent it says it is already downloading
<ikonia> joeoshawa: also try it in a different client, see if it's a client or your network, help narrow it down
<ActionParsnip> amh345: how do you mean?
<s7r> terry stefg i did not put any executable bits on that file , is it executable by default?
<Nuxr0> Hi, any mirror admins around can tell me how large is a full ubuntu mirror?
<amh345> ActionParsnip: from terminal, i have a program ffmpeg. but it's an older machine (has versionitis) and i cant see which version of mmpeg is loading from command.
<ikonia> Nuxr0: it's about 60GB per release
<stefg> s7r: it should be by default, sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local won't hurt either
<ActionParsnip> amh345: you can see what binary is ran when you run a command using: which <commandhere>        e.g.    which nano
<amh345> ActionParsnip: that did it. thanks
<joeoshawa> my problem is the torrent uses magnet as well but mine is not which means i lose out on most of the seeds
<terry> s7r: no.  chmod +x /etc/rc.local  #Or to just see:  ls -l /etc/rc.local  #should look like this;  -rwxr-xr-x
<megana> Hi Ubuntu. I have a home network with ipods and ipads and and macs and linuxes. How do I give each computers names for network chatter?
<ikonia> joeoshawa: try it with a different client, help narrow it down, it may be a bug
<ActionParsnip> megana: each system must have and will have a hostname
<joeoshawa> i will try another client brb
<ikonia> megana: the names are set in the devices, not ubuntu
<terry> megana: Set hostnames
<ikonia> megana: in ubuntu it asks you to set a hostname at install time
<Interdictor> hey you guys...can u start naming ways to create a file from the terminal using admin privileges...i know theres several ways....i cant seem to use "sudo > filename" for obvious reasons...however. what is the defacto way to get that command to do what i want
<megana> eah but they don't know about each other
<ActionParsnip> megana: can you ping the host names?
<ikonia> megana: how do you expect them to "know" about each other, what are you using to connect them ?
<megana> nope
<ActionParsnip> Interdictor: sudo touch filename
<Interdictor> thanks ActionParsnip
<megana> there's some wireless technology and ethernet cables
<netech> megana: are you using dhcp?
<stefg> Interdictor:  sudo touch file
<megana> yes netech
<ikonia> megana: sorry, I mean how do you expect the ipad to see the ubuntu machine, what application are you using for that ?
<netech> megana: check your dhcp leases to get IPs/hostnames
<ActionParsnip> megana: ok are they all connecting to the same switch/router?
<megana> ikonia, apache
<megana> yes actionparsnip
<netech> then stuff them in your hosts file
<ikonia> megana: ok, so in that case the issue is name resolution
<megana> there's no host file in an ipad :(
<ActionParsnip> megana: ok can you ping the IPs?
<ActionParsnip> megana: there is
<ikonia> megana: depending on your network you'll need a name -> ip resolution service, such as DNS
<megana> yes actionparsnip
<ikonia> megana: if you're using DHCP then you'll need a more advanced DNS or name resolution service to register a hostname with an IP when it take lease
<ActionParsnip> megana: ok then DNS is failing, thats all
<ikonia> megana: does that make sense to you (what I've just said)
<Interdictor> ActionParsnip   another question...how dow i administratively dump the contents of file1 into file2?   "sudo file1 > file2" doest work for obvious reasons...wat is the defacto?
<brontoeee> ikonia, how would you do it? the dynamic ip set by a router + names set by say an ubuntu machine?
<ikonia> brontoeee: I'd use dhcp broadcast update with a dynamic bind setup, that would be my way
<megana> ikonia, yeah. I have a router, and a computer running linux that wants to help everyone else resolve names, but I don't know how to tell it to do that
<ikonia> megana: what linux version are you runnign ?
<terry> brontoeee: ikonia You can tell the router to set static IPs
<megana> squeeze linux
<ActionParsnip> Interdictor: dude you really need to use sudo LESS
<ikonia> megana: ok, so I don't know about that, and this channel doesn't support squeeze, but ask the squeeze guys for help with bind and "ad-hoc" dhcp updates
<brontoeee> terry, how would wireless go into that?
<Interdictor> ActionParsnip im in /var/www i need to
<ActionParsnip> Interdictor: you can use:  cat file1 > file2    if the file is not owned by you then you will need to use:  cat file1 | sudo tee file2
<terry> brontoeee: Most routers have a web-based config
<megana> okay ikonia, then I have ubuntu LTS :)
<ikonia> megana: either the router can update the dns server for you, or the clients can send requests on boot
<Interdictor> thanks ActionParsnip
<ikonia> megana: sorry, I don't believe you
<brontoeee> terry, and?
<megana> I just changed the repositories ikonia :P
<ActionParsnip> megana: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -d   please
<megana> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 (squeeze)
<ikonia> megana: sorry, I don't believe you, I'll leave it there, please get support from the squeeze guys, I've given you enough to get started
<ActionParsnip> !debian | megana
<ubottu> megana: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> megana: debian isn't supported here
<ikonia> oooh the debian squeeze release, I thought it was a distro called squeeze
<ActionParsnip> megana: debian has it's OWN channel,   #debian
<azmodeus> salve... una cosa... uhmmm, ho scaricato "icewm"...installato da ubuntu software center... beh, qualcuno mi sa dire dove va a finire una volta fatto ciò????
<megana> That's okay Actionparsnip. I don't need specific commands just tips
<terry> brontoeee: Go into the DHCP configuration page and set static or fixed leases (depending on what term the router's config uses).
<azmodeus> doh... sorry!
<ikonia> megana: good luck
<azmodeus> I see now that I'm in an english channel! :P
<ActionParsnip> megana: i'd ask in the debian channel, they may know some things. This isn't tips chat, this is Ubuntu support only
<brontoeee> terry, that will not solve the naming issues, my router doesnt know anything about DNS
<not_megan> Hi, I need help with DNS in ubuntu
<Assid> wtf
<ActionParsnip> not_megan: we can see your nick change in the channel
<Assid> all my fonts turned funny
<Assid> whatever happened to bitstream sans
<ikonia> Assid: easy on the language please
<terry> brontoeee: Well, as I said before you set each device's hostname to what you want.
<ActionParsnip> what an idiot
<terry> brontoeee: Or you can edit host file on the various PCs to use what you want it to use.
<brontoeee> tr
<megana> td
<brontoeee> terry, ups, that is possible, if there are 3-4 pcs, i have 6 curently,
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Assid> err whats the default font supposed to be ???
<brontoeee> Assid, ubuntu font mostly, on 10.10
<terry> brontoeee: ssh into them and append to host files with cat >>
<UBXUER> hello
<UBXUER> i'm facing a huge probelm
<ikonia> UBXUER: well, spit them out, and lets see if we can help
<brontoeee> terry, its mixes, 2x win, 3x ubuntu, 1x osx ....
<brontoeee> *mixed
<terry> brontoeee: That way, you just paste a whole batch in each one.
<UBXUER> on windows, my connection speed is 600kb/sec, on ubuntu <100kb/sec... it was fine this morning
<UBXUER> all my download and everyhing on ubuntu is really slow...
<terry> brontoeee: reformat 2x win and 1x osx  ;/
<brontoeee> terry, no :)
<joeoshawa> where would transmission be in the file system
<ikonia> joeoshawa: normally /usr/bin I think ?
<terry> brontoeee: Then just set hostnames as you see fit
<joeoshawa> thanks
<UBXUER> my upload speed is the same on both the machine
<UBXUER> its only my download.. i feel like ubuntu randomly is limiting my transfer rate
<terry> brontoeee: And set static leases in the router, (to make things even more simplier).  If you have static IPs you can just use IP address.  So.. why NOT just use IP???
<UBXUER> so?
<stefwal> question: is there a room for noob developpers for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> UBXUER: try running: lspci    and search for your network chip to see if there are any bugs logged for it
<brontoeee> terry, nothing wrong with that, it feels dumb on the long run, also ips are not really human friendly
<UBXUER> ActionParsnip, my 'network chip' was fine this morning..
<ActionParsnip> UBXUER: i assume the device is integrated into the system and isnt usb based
<UBXUER> yes.. i'm on a notebook
<ActionParsnip> UBXUER: well it's not now is it. What changed since/
<UBXUER> maybe..
<UBXUER> i started the program inssider
<UBXUER> it was installed before but i ran it today
<ActionParsnip> UBXUER: ok try without it running
<nsd> Anyone know how to make a partition with gnu parted? I'm trying to fix a broken system using the busybox shell in an Ubuntu alternate install disk
<B45h_V|> hey. I'm just trying to restore my /home directory from my last fullbackup. I'm using sbackup. Now sbackup started recovering and copied all the files from the backup-archive, but somehow it doesn't write them to /home/username. instead it created a directory /home/tmpTw6tDZ/ where it seems to store the data. WTF?
<ikonia> B45h_V|: control the langauge
<UBXUER> yea.. i tried that.. 3 time reboot..made no difference ran sudo dhclient wlan0 which usually fixes the problem but isn't working any more
<B45h_V|> ikonia: is my English that bad?
<ActionParsnip> UBXUER: a BIOS update may help too. also read the dmesg of the bootup to see if any firmware files are being used
<nsd> Really all I need to know is the syntax for mkfs (I think) for specifying a partition; I've tried mkfs /dev/sda1 ext4 and mkfs 1 ext4 (and with the arguments reversed) but neither work, and the man page doesn't help
<ikonia> B45h_V|: no, just don't appreciate the band language, please try not o use it
<ikonia> B45h_V "bad" language, my English clearly is that bad
<terry> brontoeee: You only need to remember the last 1 or 2 digits because you know ###.##.# already.  so....  i.e. I have 7 on my home LAN, kids pc is .12 webserver is .18 wife's is .5 for the Ubuntu machine and .20 for the MS Windows one etc.etc. etc.
<ActionParsnip> terry: why not update your hosts file then you can use names
<UBXUER> wow
<UBXUER> that sounds difficult
<UBXUER> wth man..
<UBXUER> the speed is so shti now.. 40kbs/sec from system monitor
<terry> ActionParsnip: I like numbers and I may be on any one at any one time.
<ikonia> UBXUER: I've asked you about the language, I won't ask again, please control it
<ikonia> !language > UBXUER
<ubottu> UBXUER, please see my private message
<UBXUER> anyway
<UBXUER> thanks for ur time
<UBXUER> i'm leaving
<redbox> !away > Kaleido|Away
<ubottu> Kaleido|Away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> terry: thats cool
<nagg1> Does anyone know if I can change the vertical sensitivity of my mouse on Ubuntu?
<sudipta> nhandler,
<drc>  /j #zenwalk
<drc> silly spaces :(
<AndroidKris> I'm a complete noob to ubuntu, and I was wondering what the difference between 32bit and 64bit versions is
<AndroidKris> if anyone can help me...
<ikonia> AndroidKris: for the end user, nothing in reality
<ikonia> AndroidKris: if you have a need to use 64bit, may as well start, if not 32bit plays it safe
<ikonia> AndroidKris: how much ram do you have ?
<AndroidKris> plenty.lol
<ikonia> AndroidKris: how much
<nagg1> How much is plenty?
<AndroidKris> I don't remember the exact spec
<terry> AndroidKris: There is only significant difference if you deal with very large files.  There is a preformance increase in 64bit overall but not so much you'd notice.
<ikonia> AndroidKris: find out how much ram you have,
<nagg1> More than 3GB?
<AndroidKris> more than 3gm nagg1
<AndroidKris> I know that much.
<nagg1> AndroidKris: You want 64bit if you have 4GB or more.
<AndroidKris> brb, i'm checking  my ram
<terry> AndroidKris: free
<terry> AndroidKris: Or ls /proc/meminfo
<grtnt> or just open system info
<nagg1> AndroidKris: Or use sysinfo if the terminal scares you or something
<ikonia> who says he's even in linux ?
<ikonia> he's on vista
<grtnt> oops
<nagg1> Rofl
<ikonia> check this stuff out before throwing random commands at people
<check> hi
<pw-toxic> ahh
<pw-toxic> my ubuntu doesnt boot anymore
<AndroidKris> yes, ikonia. vista
<pw-toxic> im getting into a console like initramfs or something like this
<AndroidKris> dual 64 and 32 bit
<pw-toxic> i have now booted from cdrom
<check> win some cool gaming stuff http://bit.ly/eRGVDO
<terry> pw-toxic: What happened ?
<ActionParsnip> check: please don't spam
<nsd> Anyone know how to delete partitions with parted?
<terry> nsd: Sure
<pw-toxic> terry, i dont know.. i have stopped a raid1 drive and formatted one of those drives.. then my system was getting extremly slow and even ssh login didnt work anymore
<ActionParsnip> nsd: as long as it's unmounted you can delete partitions as you wish
<izua_> hey there, where should i check webcam compatibility? specifically, iSlim 300 from genius
<pw-toxic> terry, then i killed the server (power off) and rebootet
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<izua_> google returns mixed results
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<popey> stefwal: #ubuntu-app-devel and #quickly ?
<nsd> ActionParsnip: I know, but I don't know the syntax
<izua_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nsd: sudo umount /dev/partitionname   or if its swap then run: sudo swapoff /dev/partitionname
<nsd> ActionParsnip: I see mktable will make a whole new partition table, but mktable gpt (which is what I think I should be using) doesn't work.
<terry> nsd: You can do it with fdisk if you like.  i.e. fdisk /dev/sdb  #where sdb is the dirve you want to delete partition on.
<nsd> terry, ActionParsnip: I'm in a rescue (busybox) shell, and I thought fdisk wouldn't work b/c it doesn't support large drives. There is no cfdisk
<cryptodira> is there a method whereby network settings are automagically set to match the available network offerings?  i am having difficulty getting beyond the satellite modem on one system and yet have no problems with the other satellite modem.... 10.04 amd/64
<terry> nsd: And then p  to "print" what is there and then d 4  to delete the #4 partition, and then w to rewrite
<AndroidKris> I thought so, I've go 6.0 gb ram
<terry> nsd: fdisk -l  /dev/sdb  #Will give you info on sdb
<terry> nsd: sudo fdisk -l  /dev/sdb  #Will give you info on sdb
<nsd> terry: Ok, I have the partitions deleted (with fdisk), but how do I make ext3 or ext4 partitions? parted says it only does ext2, but I know the installer does at least 3
<AndroidKris> meh, I'm just trying to make a bootable external hard drive to toy with so I can figure out linux a little bit. Understand it better before I install it on my internal.
<terry> nsd: You can create the partition with fdisk as well.  And then designate it as ext3
<maxxx> hi
<terry> nsd: But if you designate as ext2 in gparted it won't matter
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: there is an app on pendrive linux which can transfer the ISO to usb so you can play
<redbox> Hi. Can someone pastebin all files in /etc/skel/?
<terry> nsd:  You can still format as ext3
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: or you can make a persistant install where your updates will stick
<brontoeee> AndroidKris, or use virtualbox
<AndroidKris> that's what I'm looking for action
<terry> nsd: What is it exactly you're tryint to do?
<AndroidKris> I want any changes I make to stay there. Like running as if it were on internal.
<AndroidKris> but without touching my actual internal
<nsd> terry: I'm not using gparted, but gnu parted on the command line, old school, from a busybox rescue shell from a Ubuntu install disk. I'm trying to copy the contents of a hard drive to a compact flash drive which ordinarily wouldn't be a problem, but of course the card was FAT formatted, and I need a linux partition so I can boot off of it
<grtnt> is there a way not to display action messages (disconnected , joined the room) in chat? i am using empathy thx!
<terry> nsd: You're creating a linux partition on the thumb drive?  Or...?
<nsd> terry: No, a compact flash card hooked up to an IDE adapter (so it appears to the system as an IDE drive)
<terry> nsd: And you are wanting to boot from the flash drive?
<nsd> terry: Yes
<terry> nsd: What OS are you going to install on it?
<nsd> terry: Actually, I think I have the installer's partitioner working. I was going to copy an existing installation. I think I have it know...
<nsd> *now
<terry> nsd: Ok.  Very well.
<jbsoum> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nsd> terry: I didn't know how to get the partitioner up and running (the whiplash based one in the alternate install disk) but I have it now. Thanks for the help anyway, though, now I know how to use fdisk
<joeoshawa> can't get any other programs to even load the magnet links
<terry> nsd: but if you copy an existing installation to it, it will need to be set to same drive designation for it to work. Or else you're going to have to change a lot of stuff for it to run.
<joeoshawa> ktorrent loads them  fine tho
<nsd> terry: No, I only have to edit /etc/fstab
<killown> I am trying to remove emacs22 by doing apt-get purge emacs22 and this prompt me to install emacs23, if I install emacs23 and after try to remove it, it prompt me to install emacs22, what happening with my apt?
<sajdude> Hello Everyone! My name is saj and am new here :)
<terry> nsd: Ok, sounds like you've got it under control.  Let us know how it works out.
<joeoshawa> from what i see they should but don't
<Boardinary> Hello, does anyone run ubuntu on a macbook pro 5.5 (mid 2009)?  If so, can you give me your impressions?  Are there any heat issues?  What kind of battery life do you get?
<ActionParsnip> redbox: http://pastie.org/1610501
<ChogyDan> killown: try: aptitude why emacs22
<sajdude> i have a question for you guys, how do i make windows my default OS in GRUB?
<Fraxtil> Did Ubuntu recently change the location of keyboard layouts? I'm modifying /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us and those changes are not being reflected in Ubuntu's Keyboard utility.
<jbsoum> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<fuugly> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jor> What was that (shell) command for automatically finding the fastest apt repository?
<ChogyDan> sajdude: I would look through the config options for grub2
<ActionParsnip> sajdude: theres a rename you can do in /etc/grub.d but I don't quite recall what
<Fraxtil> Also, if anyone was wondering, I am indeed restarting the X server after changing the layout file.
<xrdodrx> how do I reset my gnome panels? every guide i find with google is old
<steven__> When I have music playing (with any program: youtube, rhythmbox, decibel, amarok) the music skips/freezes where there's any spike in processor activity (scrolling, loading a webpage, etc.).
<brontoeee> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sajdude> @ChogyDan: thanks for your reply but since am new i;'ve failed to do that miserably :(
<steven__> anyone know how to fix it?
<Boardinary> Hello, does anyone run ubuntu on a macbook pro?  If so, can you give me your impressions?  Are there any heat issues?  What kind of battery life do you get?
<xrdodrx> brontoeee, thanks! :)
<sajdude> @ActionParnsnip: thank u for ur reply, Could you pls gimme instructions
<ChogyDan> sajdude: well you could try ActionParsnip's suggestion: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: thats it!
<g_0_0> sajdude - system->administration->startup manager - choose default operating system
<sajdude> @ChogyDan: do i have to copy and paste the cmd in a terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: try: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; cd /etc/adobe; echo OverrideGPUValidation=true | sudo tee ./mms.cfg
<Panon> hi i wonder how can i upgrade wpa_supplicant... can some one help me with that?/
<ChogyDan> sajdude: correct
<erkan^> !picasa
<ubottu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<cryptodira> is there a method whereby network settings are automagically set to match the available network offerings?  i am having difficulty getting beyond the satellite modem on one system and yet have no problems with the other satellite modem.... 10.04 amd/64
<sajdude> @g_0_0: Thank u for ur reply but i don't have startup manager under administrator.. i've startup disk creator
<terry> Panon: apt-get install wpagui
<ChogyDan> sajdude: and then you need to run sudo update-grub or something
<sajdude> @ChogyDan: Thanks, lemme try that
<mchacustoms> Question. After a power outage my comp wont boot, my cpu fan is running max speed, and when i try to reformat it will boot from live cd but wont let me install any ideas? When booting up it takes me to a command prompt like terminal without any graphics only text.
<g_0_0> sajdude, 10.10 ? gnome?
<sajdude> @g_0_0: 10.04
<GauravButola> Now that ubuntu would be going with the AppMenu, would chrome behave the same way it does in apple, shows menu on the panel http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3567/3412740412_f095024597_o.png
<g_0_0> sajdude, I thought that was there by default you can install it - sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<sajdude> @ChogyDan: sajdude@NV:~$ sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<sajdude> [sudo] password for sajdude:
<sajdude> sajdude@NV:~$ sudo update-grub
<sajdude> Generating grub.cfg ...
<sajdude> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<sajdude> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<sajdude> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
<FloodBot1> sajdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pitiplatch> can someone tell me where ibus is in 10.10 ?
<pitiplatch> its not in the menu nur in the mainmenuoption-menu
<ChogyDan> sajdude: it is better that you use  a paste website for multiple lines, but it looks like it worked.  Give it a reboot and see how it works
<terry> pitiplatch: ibus-daemon ?
<sajdude> Sorry for flooding, didn't know the "http://paste.ubuntu.com" option
<pitiplatch> terry, yes, maybe?
<maxxx> pitiplatch, http://netgator.blogspot.com/2010/10/ibus-problem-on-ubuntu-1010-solved.html
<terry> pitiplatch: ibus-daemon          ibus-setup           ibus-table-createdb
<pitiplatch> thanks maxxx
<pitiplatch> but i want anthy somehow
<pitiplatch> ibus just wont start , and i cant find it :(
<joeoshawa> unfortunately not one program is working with magnet links now
<joeoshawa> has to be a ubuntu think
<sajdude> @ChogyDan: Thank u for your help. Looking forward to leading a ubuntu life.
<joeoshawa> thing
<cryptodira> networking networking.... any connection guru's here.... i am stuck getting beyond one of two different satellite modems....help or pointers to help appreciated !  10.04 amd/64
<terry> pitiplatch: Did you see what maxxx sent you?
<jmwpc> what's the conventional location to create a file share? /srv?
<sajdude> BRB
<HarryPotter> anyone here know python
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. I'm running GParted, and I've created an operation to resize my ubuntu partition down to 150gb. Now, this leaves 75gb unallocated. I wish to install Windows there. Do I have to create a partition in that unallocated space, and, if so, do I have to use the ntfs filesystem type?
<HarryPotter> ?
<HarryPotter> wanna some help
<terry> jmwpc: It's anywyere you want it to be.
<pitiplatch> well it wasnt really the input method i want, i installed ibus-anthy , i think i have to reboot, ill do it myself somehow , thanks anyway
<terry> jmwpc: But probably not /srv
<jbsoum> !window
<HarryPotter> who here know python programmind
<HarryPotter> programming**
<stefwal> HarryPotter: I know a little
<jmwpc> terry: I know it can be anywhere... just wanted to put it in a standard location, of there is one. :)
<markskilbeck> HarryPotter: I'm almost certain the guys in #python do ;)
<Peter-C> How can I make my Gnome Ubuntu turn onto Kubuntu?
<maxxx> HarryPotter, probably many can! :)
<Atlantic666> Peter-C, install kde-desktop meta package
<Peter-C> Atlantic666, I already did
<Peter-C> And I logged out
<Peter-C> All I got was the KDE pointer
<Atlantic666> Peter-C, changed sssion?
<Peter-C> Do I need to restart?
<Atlantic666> session?
<Atlantic666> no, you don't need to do reboot
<Peter-C> Change session?
<Atlantic666> just in kdm or gdm change session
<joel135> after you choose the user, it's down in the middle
<Atlantic666> there is an list on login screen
<Peter-C> Ah
<Peter-C> LEt me try again
<joel135> you have to choose user first
<Boardinary> Hello, does anyone run ubuntu on a macbook pro 5.5 (mid 2009)?  If so, can you give me your impressions?  Are there any heat issues?  What kind of battery life do you get?
<Atlantic666> you can switch between different DEs installed at the time on machine
<HarryPotter> hello all i want to install wx python for python 2.7 how come ??
<HarryPotter> hello all i want to install wx python for python 2.7 how come ??
<jsec> Boardinary: I've run ubuntu on a regular macbook from around the same timeframe, i usually got about 2.5 hours out of a full charge but it did tend to get pretty warm.
<luxgeek> What does this: ${BASE}  actually equate to? If I cd into it my path never changes?
<James1293> Hey everyone! I recently installed ffmpeg using this guide <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095> on Ubuntu 10.04. Now when I try to boot, i get "Install Problem The configuration defaults for Gnome Power Management have been installed incorrectly". Someone (on this site: <https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+question/111256>) said it was a disk space problem. Sooooo, should I copy some files
<Boardinary> jsec, what is the batter on the macbook on OSX
<Atlantic666> Peter-C, done it?
<jsec> Boardinary: I can't remember... between 3 and 3.5 i think?
<maxxx> HarryPotter, http://www.wxpython.org/download.php | help your self..if any thing let us know :)
<Boardinary> jsec, yeah I found someone whos willing to sell me a maacbook pro 5.5 for 800 dollars and wondering if it is worth it.  Right now I just have a netbook and a desktop, though I wouldnt mind a laptop.  Working on the netbook is driving me crazy
<jsec> Boardinary: You'll have to make a few tweaks in order to get all the Mac hardware working perfectly, but there's a guide on the Ubuntu website that explains everything.
<cryptodira> networking networking.... any connection guru's here.... i am stuck getting beyond one of two different satellite modems....help or pointers to help appreciated !  10.04 amd/64
<Boardinary> jsec, yeah I saw it.  Just no comments on heat or battery life
<Guru> >_>
<g_0_0> HarryPotter, it's not it the repos but 2.8 is. If that's no use try sudo make magic-wand - or try here -> http://www.wxpython.org/download.php#stable
<Boardinary> jsec, the thinkpad x201 is the same price brand new.  So that is the alternative
<luxgeek> Anyone know where this ${BASE} actually points to? google doesn't know. I know where $HOME goes...
<Froodle> This should be a simple question, but I'm Appearance Preferences on the Background (desktop wallpaper) tab.  How do I create a new slide show?
<Guinness2702> Anybody know of a panel app which monitors/indicates UPS state?
<luxgeek> Nvm, looks to do the same as $HOME
<jsec> Boardinary: I'm a Lenovo fanboy, so I'd instantly put my two cents in for that, but if I were you I'd research if support for the i-Core cpus has gotten better for linux, because if I'm not mistaken there were a bunch of problems a few months ago
<maxxx> Boardinary, only few are lucky to have mac :)
<Boardinary> maxxx, what do you mean?
<Atlantic666> maxxx, even less which have thinkpad :D
<jsec> Atlantic666, even less that still run a 386. :)
<Atlantic666> jsec, not the case in my environment. :P
<maxxx> Boardinary, i wish..but naah!!
<jsec> ^_^
<Boardinary> The decisions.... Should I bite on a 800 dollar macbook pro?
<Atlantic666> Boardinary, i would go for lenovo, too. :D
<korisnik> !extras
<ubottu> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<motaka2> This is very serious , I had ubuntu 8.04 installed on my pc , after I decided to install windows xp sp3 on drive c , where it was installed before , I installed it , and now the the page which aloowed me to navigate through OSs does not appear in start time , what should I do ?
<korisnik> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<joeoshawa> well i must admit people are right ubuntu torrent support is garbage
<Atlantic666> motaka2, recover grub
<maxxx> Boardinary, Lenovo thats a right choice..indeed :)
<Boardinary> joeoshawa, what do you mean?
<motaka2> Atlantic how??
<schnuffle1> !grub | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Boardinary> maxxx, yeah maybe.  I just like the idea of a metal laptop.  Ive hat a T61 before.  The plastic flexed and creaked
<joeoshawa> magnet links do not work i cannot use most of the seeders
<motaka2> schnuffle1: is there any hope?
<white_magic> what is the name of a simple GRUB editing tool? It was very easy to use.. but i forgot what it's called now
<joeoshawa> and if i click on a magnet link none of the programs will use it
<nsd_> white_magic: something like startup-editor comes to mind
<korisnik> !gstreamer
<white_magic> i'll look it up
<Boardinary> joeoshawa, I guess Ive never had any issues with transmission so I dont know enough to help
<maxxx> Boardinary, you are drifted from the answer you want..keep that up thanks :)
<tellera> joeoshawa: so install something that uses it,/
<schnuffle1> motaka2: of course :) , as said before you need to restore grub
<joeoshawa> i have 3 programs that use magnet links none work
<motaka2> schnuffle1: I think the page is bout versions higher than 9.10  , mine was 8.04
<schnuffle1> motaka2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<joeoshawa> torrents work in them but i cannot connect to more then half the peers
<white_magic> nsd_: yup that's the one, thanks
<joeoshawa> and magnets don't work at all
<joeoshawa> they say invalid magnet or nothing is in the file
<nsd_> white_magic: np
<joeoshawa> and nothing ever downloads
<xrdodrx> can I compile something on one computer and install it on another?
<xrdodrx> (FontForge)
<joel135> yes you can
<joeoshawa> and since most are switching to magnet links eventually torrents won't work at all
<motaka2> schnuffle1: I dont have a live CD
<schnuffle1> motaka2: then create one or use a usb live stick
<joel135> make sure the architecture is the same
<ubuntuWantaBe> hello guys
<motaka2> schnuffle1:  I dont know How I can do that
<Jonii^> Hey, what's the key kombination to choose between windows like, they all become small and you can click one to select it?
<ubuntuWantaBe> can some one please tell me where the Program file, is located in ubuntu?
<schnuffle1> motaka2: just download the ubuntu install CD, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb
<xrdodrx> joeoshawa, ok...well, I thought it was going to take longer but it already completed lol
<xrdodrx> joeoshawa, how do I make a link to it in my menu??
<xrdodrx> it runs fine from terminal
<motaka2> schnuffle1: What is the size?
<[TK]D-Fender> [14:13]	<ubuntuWantaBe>	can some one please tell me where the Program file, is located in ubuntu? <- which?
<schnuffle1> motaka2: the size of what?
<Jonii^> Like, not alt+tab, but something else
<ubuntuWantaBe> unbuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: use alacarte and create a launcher
<schnuffle1> [TK]D-Fender:  k#just do a: which file
<motaka2> schnuffle1: the size of the staff I have to download?
<joeoshawa> i have to figure a way to get this working
<xangua> ubuntuWantaBe: in ubuntu.com ¿
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: which program file?
<schnuffle1> motaka2: the CD is 700MB
<joeoshawa> i use torrents for almost everything
<ubuntuWantaBe> I am just off windows , whoa you mean there is more then one program file
<schnuffle1> motaka2: but you can use special purpose CDs, like linux rescue, that should be smaller
<xangua> ubuntuWantaBe: no idea what are you talking about
<motaka2> schnuffle1: it is not possible for  me, it would take years if I wanna dl such size here with such slow connection
<moes> I have a 3.5 floppy drive on a ubuntu system..I need to transfer some windows sata driver files to the 3.5 floppy...I mount the floppydrive and the media floppy0 and then drag and drop the files to the floppy0..How do I burn the files to the floppy
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: well yes as you have more than one program....
<ubuntuWantaBe> have u ever used windows ?
<lqgr00ve> i accidently choose the wrong hard drive during a linux install. it was previously NTFS format. does anyone have any idea which tool i would use to recover the data?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: you ave more than one program file in windows too
<ActionParsnip> lqgr00ve: use yourbackups
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, what torrent client are you trying to use ?
<xrdodrx> I compiled Fontforge (the binaries in ubuntu are woefully out of date) and can't figure out how to add it to Applications>Graphics
<joel135> ubuntuWantaBe: do you mean the Pragram Files directory?
<schnuffle1> motaka2: have you your install CD somewhere?
<xrdodrx> anyone know?
<ubuntuWantaBe> in windows you can go to mycomputer/ programfile/ what ever program you are looking for
<joeoshawa> ktorrent its the only one i can set all the ports i need to set
<xangua> xrdodrx: edit the menu and creat manually a launcher
<ubuntuWantaBe> can u do the same with unbuntu
<ZenGuy311> xrdodrx: maybe "sudo make install"
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, kubuntu ?
<xrdodrx> ZenGuy311, already did that; "fontforge" runs fine from terminal :3
<joeoshawa> ubuntu
<joel135> ubuntuWantaBe: open a terminal and type: "echo $PATH" without quotes
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: there is a compile from 1st may 2010 in the playdeb ppa
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, ok first path to torrent client ? - in term - which ktorrent
<ubuntuWantaBe> oh ok
<xrdodrx> ActionParsnip, newest is 2011-22-feb...it's important I have that version :)
<ZenGuy311> xrdodrx: edit the main menu than... "make" is different from "make install"
<pauljw> Jonii^, do you mean 'super-e' ?
<joeoshawa> not sure what your asking
<xrdodrx> ZenGuy311, I know that...I did ./configure && make && make install
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, in terminal type - which ktorrent - and post result here
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: the binaries will go in folders in $PATH   but files will be put all over the disk
<ZenGuy311> xrdodrx: than you'll have to right click on the menu button and select preferences or edit menu
<joeoshawa> /usr/bin/ktorrent
<ubuntuWantaBe> oh ok
<xrdodrx> ZenGuy311, yes, thank you :) couldn't remember how to do in gnome
<xrdodrx> thanks everyone :D
<joeoshawa> i got firefox pointing the torrents to ktorrent
<ZenGuy311> xrdodrx: ok
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, ok first step in terminal - gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet/command "/usr/bin/ktorrent %s"
<joeoshawa> but every magnet link everywhere is invalid
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: install fontforge then update the binaries with your compiled code
<ubuntuWantaBe> so if you wanted a certin file you would have to look all over for it , or just use the seach ?
<xrdodrx> ActionParsnip, what?
<xrdodrx> update ubuntu's binaries? :o
<xrdodrx> don't know how to make .debs really
<joeoshawa> g_0_0, done
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: mosy of what you need is in your home folder, its rare to need to mess with files outside of that
<guntbert> moes: floppies don't need "burning" :-)
<lqgr00ve> actionparsnip: yourbackups as in the imaginary backups i don't have or is that an open source software?
<g_0_0> joeoshawa,  then - gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet/needs_terminal false -t bool
<ActionParsnip> lqgr00ve: if your data is important, you will have made backups
<joeoshawa> done
<Ares> Hi is there a way to add a delay to programs I set to launch when I log in?
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, then - gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet/enabled true
<ubuntuWantaBe> I loaded a game but I need to see why it is not working so I am looking for the sierra folder
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: no, install the repo version then run: sudo make install     to overwrite the files in yourdrive to the newer ones
<ubuntuWantaBe> and don`t know where to start
<moes> guntbert, Then how do I get the info onto the disc
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, then try a magnet link and let me know if it works
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: is it a windows game installed in wine?
<ccd> I have a friend who just installed netbook 10.10 and I want to get onto his computer via ssh or vnc ect so I can setup it further.... but he is behind a NAT and so am I... is there a built in "remote assistance" feature that we can use or should I just have him ssh to a 3rd host "ssh user@sshserver -L 22:127.0.0.1:22" and then I can get in via the port forward....
<xrdodrx> ActionParsnip, um...I already did it correctly and added a launcher to menu :)
<ubuntuWantaBe> yes
<joeoshawa> do you have a magnet link you know works
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: sweet
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: you may want to give details rather than me guessing....
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, try any magnet link first
<joeoshawa> or one you can point me too
<lqgr00ve> actionparsnip: unfortunately that is not the case. might you suggest something else that might be of more use?
<joeoshawa> one sec
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: then it will be in ~/.wine/drive_c
<xrdodrx> ActionParsnip, yeah, all you have to do is build-dep fontforge and install build-essential, then ./configure, make and make install. easy enough :D
<ubuntuWantaBe> I am sorry
<ActionParsnip> lqgr00ve: then your data is disposable. You have learned the value of backups the hardest way possible
<ubuntuWantaBe> I forget this is all about a system that is alien to windows
<guntbert> moes: what happened when you dragged it onto the icon?
<ubuntuWantaBe> thanks
<lqgr00ve> actionparsnip: i have a back-up of most of my data, only the most recent is lost.
<Gringostar> I have ubuntu10.04 & winXP on my laptop, if I format ubuntu did it erease GRUB? Can I still use WinXP?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: giving details to an issue isn't OS specific
<moes> guntbert, Have not tried that been dragging to floppy0
<ActionParsnip> lqgr00ve: you can use foremost, you will need a partition big enough to spit the resulting data out to mounted as writable
<motaka2> Is there anyway to recover grub without live cd ?
<ubuntuWantaBe> got it / hmm by the way what is a grub in unbuntu I see it everywhere the word that is
<steven__> Sorry ActionParsnip, doesn't appear your solution worked. I'm still noticing major interruptions/skipping when my processor incurs any activity. just tried opening a word processor then and it stopped completely for over a minute. anyone have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuWantaBe: its a bootloader
<guntbert> moes: what happened? I'm going to recommend command line
<ActionParsnip> steven__: what video chip?
<ubuntuWantaBe> I have a long road ahead of me
<moes> gunbert nothing happened
<Aikar> is there another music player that integrates into the sound indicator applet nicely like rythymbox?
<joeoshawa> invalid magnet link
<joeoshawa> same thing
<ubuntuWantaBe> thank you for your help
<steven__> ah, i have an NVidia GeForce, FX5200 I think
<xangua> Aikar: banshee, and others :P
<Aikar> rhythmbox not so good at shoutcast streams
<Aikar> ok ill try banshee
<xangua> can't remember but you can check in omg!uguntu! blog ;)
<xangua> omg!ubuntu! *
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, try another link it should work with ktorrent
<ZenGuy311> ccd: your friend will need to forward the ports on his router
<ActionParsnip> steven__: what driver does:  sudo lshw -C display     say you are using with it?
<joeoshawa> i just did  i am going to try a third from another site
<ccd> ZenGuy311: no prob. I have never used the built in VNC... what is it called vino? where do I send him to start it? Does it come pre-installed on netbook edition?
<steven__> gives me a print program version (B.02.14)
<guntbert> moes: 1) type  mount   to see where the floppy is mounted, 2)  locate the place where you downloaded the driver
<ActionParsnip> steven__: the command will tell you the chip, as well as the driver
<ubuntu> hello
<goras> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Gringostar> I have ubuntu10.04 & winXP on my laptop, if I format ubuntu (would like to try backtrack) did it erease GRUB? Can I still use WinXP?
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<moes> guntbert, Okay can follow that
<steven__> that's all that's given by that command. after that it just shows a list of other commands
<ZenGuy311> ccd: if ssh port forwarding is too difficult you can use a gui " teamviewer"
<mi-key> how do i make the apt-get to use proxy server settings??
<ZenGuy311> ccd: it's a freeware app that does nat traversal remote access
<ccd> ZenGuy311: teamviewer googling thanks!
<chris9812> is there a tool for compiz to get a thumb scroller on a mouse to do something
<livingwithrats> hello all
<guntbert> moes: and now type    cp <nameOfFile> /media/<whereFloppyIsMounted>      -- you can use <tab> to autocomplete the filename (like here with nicks :-))
<ZenGuy311> mi-key: maybe try tsocks or porxychains... such as tsocks apt-get
<xrdodrx> how do I separate the mail icon from the speaker icon?
<xrdodrx> I want one but not the other :\
<livingwithrats> I was wanting to know how the ubuntu update server knows my last update after a clean install?
<moes> guntbert, Okay I can do that
<joeoshawa> i got one that says its downloading but no peers
<erUSUL> mi-key: you have to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf if i recall correctly
<andre__> nabend schoen Ich brauch mal nen Tip :D
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, and does the site list peers?
<ActionParsnip> steven__: its a standard command and should output something like this
<mi-key> ZenGuy311: it says tsocks command not found
<joeoshawa> this is where i was before but i left the torrent up and running for three months and no peers but the torrent downloaded and thousands of peers
<ActionParsnip> steven__: http://pastebin.com/dtYmxPfA
<ActionParsnip> steven__: should say something like that
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, so is it working?
<erUSUL> mi-key: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-to-set-up-proxy-in-apt-gets-apt-conf-265793/
<joeoshawa> 5535 peers according to the tracker but in ktorrent not one
<ubuntuWantaBe> ok so my game is not working, but isn`t there some kind of crossover that makes pc games work on unbuntu
<joeoshawa> so i would say no
<ubuntuWantaBe> oh I am trying to install empire earth
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, how long has it been running?
<erUSUL> !wine | ubuntuWantaBe
<ubottu> ubuntuWantaBe: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<guntbert> moes: is everything ok now?
<erUSUL> !appdb > ubuntuWantaBe
<ubottu> ubuntuWantaBe, please see my private message
<joeoshawa> a few minutes
<joeoshawa> i can wait
<tellera> Gringostar: i thing it should be ok, but have a look here, and maybe ask in #grub   http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019941
<joeoshawa> but like i said three months and no peers the last time
<ericblair> anyone know how to speed up ssh?  nfs -- even nfs seem slow -- a 32 bit client to 64 bit server -- ubuntu 10.04
<chris9812> trying to get someone hooked up with linux, and they like the windows interface, what distro should I give them (for a very simple user)
<ubuntuWantaBe> ok
<mi-key> erUSUL: in this apt.conf file how will i enter username and password??
<Jonii^> pauljw, nope, not super-e, but super-w. Thanks anyway, I found it because you pointed that key combination out
<erUSUL> mi-key: a second
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, is it a private tracker ?
<cwheeler> I'm trying to get sound working with ubuntu 10.10 on as asus Sabertooth X58 mb any advice?
<moes> guntbert, Thanks I have to switch distros to try that
<joeoshawa> no
<pauljw> yw Jonii^ , it's super-e on my machine
<steven__> ok i got it
<erUSUL> mi-key: the proxy line has to look like this -->  Proxy "http://user:password@proxy.foo.com:8080";
<guntbert> moes: take your time
<steven__> hang on
<Jonii^> yw? What's yw?
<waza-ari> hey all - im searching a programm to capture video from a external usb box (via v4l) in combination with sound from Pulse or jack). any suggestions?
<erUSUL> mi-key: http://www.onlinehowto.net/Tutorials/Debian/apt-get-via-authentication-proxy/1388
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: cheese maybe
<white_magic> is there a music player for Debiant/Ubuntu which support .cue sheet files & has a directory tree navigation support?
<joeoshawa> i think the problem has to be ubuntu or the dslrouter modem but regular torrents work
<mi-key> erUSUL: thanx
<steven__> have a look here http://pastebin.com/tkpZa8ch
<erUSUL> mi-key: no problem.
<ActionParsnip> white_magic: amarok appears to be able to
<ActionParsnip> white_magic: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=62241
<ActionParsnip> white_magic: no idea about debian as I don't use it, nor is it supported here
<white_magic> well i just said debian to be generic. i use ubuntu myself
<ActionParsnip> white_magic: its a different distro, its not "generic"  at all
<pauljw> Jonii^, yw=you're welcome
<white_magic> well if an app is made for debian, since ubuntu is debian-based, won't it work on it as well?
<xrdodrx> white_magic, not necessarily
<ActionParsnip> !debian | white_magic
<ubottu> white_magic: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<xrdodrx> ubuntu deb packages are not always cross-compatible with debian ones or vise versa
<g_0_0> joeoshawa, is there any progress on this torrent?
<joeoshawa> nope no peers
<steven__> ActionParsnip: this was the driver readout from my video card http://pastebin.com/tkpZa8ch
<white_magic> interesting
<Sunil> qwerty
<ActionParsnip> steven__: driver=nvidia     all you gottado is read :)
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: cheese does not support audio at all... im looking for somethink like cinerella for example, but that lacks pulse or jack audio support. since im mixing sound via jack, i need a program able to record audio directly from jack or pulseaudio...
<steven__> ActionParsnip: oh! haha, sorry. so this isn't causing my problem?
<ActionParsnip> steven__: well you are using the proprietary driver, not sure reaally
<ActionParsnip> steven__: is your OS 64bit??
<steven__> ActionParsnip: No, 32
<ActionParsnip> steven__: ok that helps a little
<StrangeCharm> as of about noon today, i'm unable to connect to wireless networks. the gone network manager applet makes the 'connecting' animation for about 20s, then tells me that it was unsuccessful. what could be causing this?
<ActionParsnip> steven__: does it happen in all browsers?
<Yoneh> hi!
<Yoneh> Can I someway add an application menu, like Games, as a folder on my Ubuntu desktop?
<steven__> ActionParsnip: I only have firefox so i'm not sure. but it happens outside of the browser, when i open some programs and such.
<ActionParsnip> steven__: install chromium-browser and try in that
<Dumi> hi,can someone help me to make dual-boot (ubuntu 10.10 , winxp)
<steven__> ActionParsnip: OK I'll try it. That won't workout the problems outside internet browsing though eh?
<ActionParsnip> steven__: not sure, possibly
<steven__> ActionParsnip: I'll try google chrome and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: install XP to a portion of the drive space, then install Ubuntu to the unpartitioned space and the dualboot will be handled for you
<Dumi> ActionParsnip can you talk to private?
<Lulu58e2> Dumi, Ubuntu is friendly to other OSes, XP is not
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: I dont support in PM
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: just dont use the 100% disk space option which is default, make a partition and leave unpartitioned space
<Dumi> ActionParsnip ok, i did what you said
<chris9812> what are your experences with "WUBI"
<tellera> Yoneh: interesting idea, you could do it manually with symlinks,
<Dumi> ActionParsnip i install both of them but when i select winxp, it's appear 2 sec black screen then appear grub again
<Braber01> um I'm on mint, and I did an update and now youtube videos arn't playing :(
<sathish> join #ruby on rails
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: hardly, installing XP takes a bit longer than that, so installing both OSes in the space of 60 seconds is unlikely
<dougl> does anyone use xmame in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sathish> join #rail
<sathish> join #rails
<FloodBot1> sathish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Braber01> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * Braber01 likes having the bot say your welcome. It makes him feel noticed,
<eXpLoD> i tried to add a new entry for my applications > games panel.it's minecraft,maybe you know it so anyway when i start it i do 'java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame' in my ~/Downloads directory and I don't know how would i go about doing that in the Games panel...
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: try:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Dumi> ActionParsnip i come here to get help not for making jokes
<arand> sathish: use /join with a "/"
<cg2916> Hello
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: make a script to cd to the downloads folder then run the command
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: and I gave a helpful command, what's your point?
<sathish> how to join rails
<ActionParsnip> sathish: type:    /join #rails
<Breekzy> Evening :)
<steven__> geez dumi give the guy a break, he's helpin a bunch of people out
<joeoshawa> ok my router is now set to allow all for my computer ubuntu has iptables anyway
<sathish> thanks.
<joeoshawa> so i know its impossible for the router/modem to be the problem
 * Breekzy bites ActionParsnip
<ubuntuWantaBe> UBOTTU I tried to run my game empire earth, and my screen is huge, is there a way to get it back to normal size?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eXpLoD> ActionParsnip i did that and it tells me 'Failed to execute child process "/home/andrei/Minecraft.sh" (Permission denied)'
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: then run:   chmod +x /home/andrei/Minecraft.sh
<joeoshawa> i have done the commands set my router completely open done the stuff in command line restarted ktorrent still not working
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: the file extension isn't needed by the way ;)
<joeoshawa> and reset my router
<arand> ubuntuWantaBe: possibly start gnome-display-properties and set it to normal
<cg2916> how big should my disk partition be for ubuntu
<joeoshawa> the problem has to be ubuntu
<mneptok> joeoshawa: did you forward ports to the Ubuntu machine, and set KTorrent to use those ports?
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: 5Gb is plenty for /
<ubuntuWantaBe> ok I ll try that thx
<eXpLoD> thanks
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: if you put the command in one of the folders in $PATH then you can call it like you do the other commands
<cg2916> ActionParsnip: Wow, thanks (that's pretty low)
<joeoshawa> all the ports are open and yes i forwarded the ports a long time ago but now this computer is the only one connected and a completely open connection
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: depends on needs really, for standard desktopuse its fine
<cg2916> ActionParsnip: Ok
<Dumi> ActionParsnip,i try the commands you said and it's not working
<mneptok> joeoshawa: not blocking ports is NOT THE SAME as forwarding ports
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: yeah its not stupid and bloated like windows
<Random832> řrr
<joeoshawa> i had the ports forwarded
<Random832> oops
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: did you see windows in the screen output
<joeoshawa> torrents work not magnets tho
<joeoshawa> how could it be the router
<Dumi> ActionParsnip yes,it is in grub.cfg and it's show on selection screen but when i choose,it's freeze 2 sec on black screen
<joeoshawa> not to mention its pretty easy to find a computer on a totally open connection when its the only one there
<Dumi> then the selection screen appear again
<joeoshawa> iptables has to be blocking it somehow
<ActionParsnip> Dumi: i'm not good with grub, that command is all I got, maybe others can advise
<joeoshawa> its the only thing i can think of
<Dumi> ActionParsnip ,thanks anyway
<steven__> ActionParsnip: It still skips a bit when playing from a media player (amarok, decibel, vlc) when i load a program like spreadsheet or processor. but that might be a product of the programs i suppose.
<joeoshawa> i had nine magnet links going that all said downloading with no peers connected for months
<joeoshawa> not one bite downloaded
<motaka2> how can I recover ubuntu grub without a livecd ?
<Handy> i think there is something along the lines of fix broken packages command?
<Handy> that would be something to look up for your grub issue.
<lolek> helllo all
<motaka2> >	how can I recover ubuntu grub without a livecd ?
<joeoshawa> so how could the ports work with a torrent but not a magnet link
<nafisa> lolek bolek :D
<Ruudjah> The console is presenting me with a textbased window, with a seemingly "OK" button. What's the usual key to proceed?
<arand> motaka2: Possibly by booting it via bcd, but it's likely best to try to get hold of a liveCD.
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a network install CD for Ubuntu?
<motaka2> arand: From where I can find an ubuntu 8.04  ?
<steven__> my music players (rhymthmbox, VLC, decibel) are all skipping whenever my processor activities increases to open a program and such. wondering if anyone has any suggestions?
<Toph> anyone know of a channel for puppy linux?
<erUSUL> Toph: search for it --> « /msg alis list *puppy* »
<[TK]D-Fender> Toph: http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&xhr=t&q=puppy+linux+irc+channel&cp=16&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=0v&aqi=&aql=&oq=puppy+linux+irc+&pbx=1&fp=a8b9d67b39b162ea
<Toph> ok,, thanks, folks
<Lulu58e2> Anyone have any luck getting two video cards to work?
<Dumi> i installed win xp and ubuntu 10.10 but when i select to boot from xp nothing happens
<joeoshawa> does anyone in here use magnet links to download
<joeoshawa> ever
<xrdodrx> Lulu58e2, err, at the same time? o.o
<ZenGuy311> joeoshawa: yes
<xrdodrx> joeoshawa, often
<Lulu58e2> xrdodrx, yup
<Lulu58e2> joeoshawa, nope
<joeoshawa> how did you set it up
<joeoshawa> what program are you using
<joeoshawa> if you don't mind
<xrdodrx> Lulu58e2, I'm sorry, didn't even know that was possible :O
<ZenGuy311> joeoshawa: azereus, transmission, ktorrent and aria2
<Lulu58e2> xrdodrx, I found one site where someone figured it out (I think, was a while ago)
<joeoshawa> transmission doesn't do magnet links
<xrdodrx> joeoshawa, transmission > add url...
<joeoshawa> checked
<ZenGuy311> joeoshawa: yes it does
<Ampelbein> joeoshawa: transmission has magnet support for quite a while now
<ZenGuy311> are you looking fro a glabal intergration with magnet links?
<Arachon> Is it a security risk to have a user as admin when it's not needed?
<ZenGuy311> Arachon: yes
<joeoshawa> tried it and it said not supported
<Arachon> Or well, it may be needed in rare cases
<Arachon> But generally not
<tensorpudding> It's always a security risk to have people with admin access
<xrdodrx> Arachon, of course
<joeoshawa> did you do anything to iptables
<joeoshawa> at all
<tensorpudding> the safest server is buried underground and not connected to internet
<ZenGuy311> joeoshawa: what version of transmission are you running
<joeoshawa> not sure i stopped using it
<joeoshawa> i have to use certian ports that i can only set in ktorrent
<maddler> hello world!
<joeoshawa> or at least i have not found a way to set them in any others
<Ampelbein> joeoshawa: transmission magnet support came in version 1.8, we have 2.04 in maverick. which version are you using?
<joeoshawa> the main port
<joeoshawa> 2.04
<brontosaurusrexw> a nice url explaining what magnet links are?
<maddler> question: was anyone able to make a fingerprint reader working on Maverick?
<Ampelbein> brontosaurusrex: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet_URI_scheme
<maddler> I have a Vaio notebook
<leapy0yo> hi
<ZenGuy311> brontosaurusrexw: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/06/05/what-is-a-magnet-link-and-how-does-it-differ-from-torrents/
<norpan> Hi! ive downloaded both 64bit and 32bit version of 10.10, liveCD wont boot. It comes to splashscreen and then just kernel panic. :( what happened to latest kernel?
<Ampelbein> joeoshawa: my transmission worked out of the box without the need to change anything on my router or to fiddle with iptables stuff.
<leapy0yo> the program "beep" does not beep the sound speaker of my motherboard. Is there another way to do that?
<Ampelbein> joeoshawa: and I'm behind a Fritz!Box Internet router
<ZenGuy311> norpan: rest bios to default settings or try booting to safe mode
<norpan> ZenGuy311,  ive got 10.04 installed, cant manage to get wireless to work so im without any drivers . but 10.04 installed just fine
<joeoshawa> my isp throttles any bittorrent traffic to less then dial up so i have to use specific ports with encryption  to bypass
<MotherMGA> anyone know how I can get readline support in PHP 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3? It looks like it was compiled with --with-libedit which is an alternate implementation of readline and is missing some functions
<merma> normally how much time does banshee take to normalize the tracks when burning an audio cd?
<ZenGuy311> norpan: is your wireless device recognized?
<joeoshawa> they don't disallow bittorrent traffic they just do it because they don't want you using the traffic you pay for
<ZenGuy311> norpan: try installing the latest kernel
<xrdodrx> how come when I have a menu open my prntscrn key does nothing? :(
<norpan> ZenGuy311,  No, its an USB device from Dlink, tried multiple solutions from forums. It doesnt show any sign of life
<joeoshawa> unfortunately i only can choose from two isps thanks to living in ontario
<joeoshawa> all others use there services and get throttled as well
<ZenGuy311> norpan: your last resort is to use Ndiswrapper and use the windows drivers
<norpan> ZenGuy311,  i tried that to. installed the files from the CD that came with my USB device. nothing happened altough it show "hardware present: yes"
<leapy0yo> the program "beep" does not beep the sound speaker of my motherboard. Is there another way to do that?
<joeoshawa> how do i open a port in ubuntu
<ikonia> joeoshawa: the iptables firewall (ubuntu firewall) should be open by default
<ZenGuy311> joeoshawa: I think the port you need to open up is on the router
<Arachon> This is funny... My wireless connections get's quite a significant bit slower when I unplug my laptop from the charger... Any ideas why?
<Arachon> Running on 10.10
<ikonia> Arachon: the signal is weaker due to power saving
<joeoshawa> everyone i know says ubuntu all ports are closed by default
<ikonia> joeoshawa: they are open by default
<ikonia> joeoshawa: sudo iptables -L will confirm this
<joeoshawa> and all are open on my router
<Arachon> ikonia: Thing is, I'm fairly certain this did not happen on 10.04
<ikonia> Arachon: power saving improved in 10.10
<leapy0yo> the program "beep" does not beep the sound speaker of my motherboard. Is there another way to do that?
<Arachon> ikonia: Is there a way to disable it?
<ikonia> Arachon: sure, check out the the power manager or power schemes docs
<Arachon> ikonia: Can't find anything in power manager... Where do I find the power schemes docs?
<drexl> joeoshawa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572780/ here's an ip tables config to allow port 80 and 2222
<ikonia> Arachon: I'm sure there is somethign in https://help.ubuntu.com
<steven__> anyone know if 2.6.35 is the most up to date kernel?
<jack_> is there a known problem with bluetooth adapters in 10.10? I haven't been able to use it since i upgraded from 10.10. GUI says no bluebooth adapter available
<Arachon> ikonia: I'll check it out, thanks :)
<ikonia> !info kernel-image
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ikonia> jack_: 2.6.35 is the most up to date ubuntu packaged kernel
<jack_> im running 2.6.35-24-generic.
<Handy> i have a question. Is there a way to configure linux to utilize two wireless adapters
<ikonia> jack_: ok
<Handy> at the same time?
<ikonia> Handy: yes, they are just network cards, although putting them on the same network is a bad idea
<jack_> i dont even see my adapter in dmesg or messages. :/
<ikonia> jack_: is it supported ?
<jack_> ikonia, who knows. it worked in 10.04
<leapy0yo> when ubuntu beeps it uses the monitor sound system , but i want to run something or another to make my motherbaord speaker beep -- the same speaker that beeps when i turn my computer on.
<ikonia> jack_: what type of card is it ?
<Handy> would it be possible to have one card connecting to a router and the other card broadcasting a wireless signal for people to connect to?
<ikonia> Handy: it would, but not a great setup, you're acting as a wirelss bridge
<ikonia> Handy: better to just let people connect to the router
<jack_> i will need to look it up. one moment
<revslowmo> I have a old dell laptop connected to a TV through a VGA cable, I need to select some different resolutions but I have only one options. I have the manual to the TV and I know there is more supported modes. I used to just edit the xconfig however it has been about 4 years since I used linux. I have 10.10 of ubuntu..
<Handy> well...im taking computer security and i wanted to send a deauthenitcated signal on the public wifi
<Handy> then spoof the router and then have people connected to me
<raido> leapy0yo: apt-get install speaker
<ikonia> Handy: good luck then
<Handy> thanks.
<leapy0yo> raido, not a package
<raido> leapy0yo: sorry, try beep
<tlab> what would cause my sound not to work under 64bit, but works fine under 32bit?
<Cataclysm> Hi all. When I try to open a txt file it asks to execute or display it. obviously i just want to display text files-- how should i go about fixing this prompt
<ikonia> tlab: kernel module not as well supported under 64bit ?
<ikonia> Cataclysm: what's the extension on the file ?#
<Cataclysm> ikonia it just says this: "test.txt" is an executable text file.
<Arachon> I can't seem to be able to find the power manager/schemes documentation...
<ikonia> Cataclysm: that's probably because it has the execute bit set on it
<leapy0yo> raido, hi, beep beeps only my monitor's speakers not the motherboard one
<ikonia> Cataclysm: it's quite a reasonable thing to ask for an executable, do you want to open it, or execute it
<Cataclysm> ikonia would that be b/c i transferred it from my windows install? how would i remove it?
<leapy0yo> what is the motherboard speaker device name
<jack_> chmod -x <file>
<jack_> will remove executable bit
<ikonia> Cataclysm: don't know, what's actually in it, is it a script, or just a document ?
<norpan> Does anyone know? 10.10 wont even boot the liveCD. 10.04 is installed but my dlink usb wireless does not show sign of life. I tried ndiswrapper. so im left with 10.04 without ANY drivers and 10.10 wont even boot.. ?
<Cataclysm> just a doc that has some passwords in it, ikonia
<ikonia> Cataclysm: removing the execute bit is easy, but it does depend whats in it
<ikonia> Cataclysm: ahhh, just open it right click properties and remove the execute bit
<norpan> Im running i7 870, gigabyte p55, 8gbram , 2x gtx 460 (SLI)
<Cataclysm> ok thanks
<norpan> p55ud4 or similiar
<ikonia> norpan: are you asking a question ?
<Rask> Hey all.  :(  I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a new box.  It came up nicely but only on one monitor out of two and at the wrong resolution.  So I went to install the nvidia binary drivers using the additional drivers utility.  Download, install.... black screen.  What should I do?  D:
<Cataclysm> ikonia one more question: if its not opening now what should i do? i think the process is stalled. im not sure which process handles text files
<ikonia> Cataclysm: ? did it ask you what application you want to use to open it /
<vmlinuz> has anyone made IRSSI + TORSOCKS work on 10.10?
<jack_> Rask, i've seen that with the nouveau drivers. can you get to the terminal by hitting ctrl+alt+F#?
<Cataclysm> ikonia i think it was gedit. ill try to kill its process
<revslowmo> where is the xfconfig or is xorg config now.. anyways where is it?
<ikonia> Cataclysm: cool, there you go, you figured it out
<raido> leapy0yo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/beep.1.html
<ikonia> revslowmo: it doesn't use one, it's dynamic, you have to make one if you want to use one
<ikonia> revslowmo: it should go in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revslowmo> ikonia, dynamic.. hmmm how do you make one? or is it on the wiki
<jhaig> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 (LTS) to 10.10 and I'm getting "An unresolved problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." I am trying this on a VMware guest, on which I have just installed 10.04 and then done an update (which I think brings it to 10.04.1). Does anyone have a suggestion about what may be wrong?
<ikonia> revslowmo: make one, it's just a text file, open a text editor and make one.
<ikonia> jhaig: do you have any 3rd party repos enabled ?
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572785/  does this mean all ports are open
<norpan> ikonia, some suggestions?
<jhaig> ikonia: I don't think so.
<Rask> jack_: Yes - I just went ahead and rebooted and it came up fine, yay. :D
<raido> leapy0yo: I think you also have the unblacklist the pcspeaker kernel module
<raido> leapy0yo: "have to"
<joeoshawa> cause i got only the ports i want forwarded on my router and still says the port i want is closed
<jhaig> ikonia: I have not added anything, although I did install the flash plugin installer package.
<ikonia> jhaig: you don't think so what ?
<ikonia> jhaig: ahh, the repos
<Netw0rkBug> can i open with irssi : in one terminal irc server and other terminal chanels of that server ?
<ikonia> jhaig: first do a sudo apt-get update, any problems / errors with that ?
<revslowmo> ikonia, Does it need all the sections or can I just have the monitor section and the rest will be dynamic
<ikonia> revslowmo: just put in the sections you want to force, let it detect as much as possible
<jhaig> ikonia: No problems with that.
<ikonia> jhaig: a good start, can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" for me ?
<antonella> ola
<Ruudjah> How can I open the bin?
<haqe17> Netw0rkBug: you mean like the status window in one terminal and the channel window in another terminal?
<joeoshawa> is there a command i can enter in terminal to reset ubuntu's ports to all open?
<ikonia> Ruudjah: you don't open bin files, they are binary
<antonella> espani
<ikonia> joeoshawa: how did you change them ?
<antonella> ofi
<X3l3r0n> hi all
<antonella> espanii
<Ruudjah> trashcan i mean
<haqe17> !es | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<joeoshawa> not sure if i did i just want to make sure
<ikonia> joeoshawa: sudo service ufw stop will stop the firewall
<elementz> i was just looking into my /tmp, and found a folder named ssh-foo, containing a file, which seems to be a socket. at least thats what i get when running 'file strangefile'. does anybody know what that file could be for?
<ikonia> joeoshawa: thus making it open
<jhaig> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572786
<ikonia> !trash | Ruudjah
<ubottu> Ruudjah: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<antonella> jovee loo nii sure i did want of trash chaged
<antonella> i meam
<ikonia> jhaig: ok, now do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" anything come back ?
<antonella> come bak
<ikonia> jhaig: fyi: that's a good output,
<jhaig> No updates
<antonella> goood espni
<joeoshawa> port is closed
<joeoshawa> how can i find out why
<antonella> is yu espanii nii inglis
<Ruudjah> obuttu: How do I open a trashcan window, I meant.
<ikonia> joeoshawa: it won't be anything to do with ubuntu then as you've just dumped the firewall
<ikonia> joeoshawa: most likley your router or ISP
<armenb_> hello....how do I get ubuntu to automatically remember what the placements of all my terminal windows are, and on what virtual desktops they are located on?
<ikonia> Ruudjah: click on it
<ikonia> jhaig: re-do the upgrade and lets take a look at the dpkg.log
<jhaig> ikonia: Via the Update Manager?
<meco> How do I move to another workspace?
<ikonia> jhaig: yup
<ikonia> meco: alt+arrow keys or click on it with your mouse
<Ruudjah> ikonia: where to click on?
<meco> appreciated
<ikonia> Ruudjah: the trash can
<Ruudjah> Can't locate a trashcan icon
<moes> How to extract a file using Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> moes: depends on how it's compressed
<ikonia> Ruudjah: bottom right on gome
<davidw> you guys have any ideas about how to debug a suspend problem?
<davidw>  I can't even do the sysrq stuff
<ikonia> davidw: syslog is a good start
<moes> ikonia: This is a windows  sata driver file
<ikonia> davidw: if you can't get a sysrq to wait, the hardware is locked
<ikonia> moes: why do you want to do that on Linux ?
<moes> ikonia:  I need the file downloaded to a floppy drive to reinstall old windows xp
<Ruudjah> ikonia: what's "gome"?
<ikonia> Ruudjah: hnome is the desktop
<ikonia> moes: how it is compressed (what's it's extension)
<moes> ikonia: r105373.exe
<raido> leapy0yo: all set?
<ikonia> moes: that's an executable, you execute it, not uncompress it,
<ikonia> moes: just copy it onto your floppy, and run it under windows
<davidw> ikonia, syslog doesn't really say much... just that it doesn't get around to syncing the filesystems
<davidw> I wonder how I can figure out the order of steps it takes
<jhaig> ikonia: The end of /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572790/ - this doesn't look good.
<Ruudjah> ah, well, there is no trashcan in the bottom right
<davidw> it shows wireless being shut down
<ikonia> davidw: I'm more worried that your hardware doesn't respond at all, suggesting it's actually locking the hardware
<davidw> ikonia, I should specify: it works most of the time - sometimes it starts to shutdown and freezes
<ikonia> davidw: I wonder if it's something as simple as a problem with certain hardware device's support and it's just locking the hardware, more so if it's intermitent
<moes> ikonia: The instructions are to extract it before transfering to floppy..I can extract in 10.04 but no provision in 8.04
<davidw> yeah it's probably a buggy driver or something... it's got a broadcom chip (dammit)
<ikonia> moes: how did you extract it in 8.04
<Necromankas> I have a confession to make...
<Necromankas> Well, I lost the game
<ikonia> davidw: broadcom + ati = always a problem
<ikonia> Necromankas: what ?
<ikonia> davidw: not that I am saying it's "fact" or an excuse
<Necromankas> YOu know, the game.
<ozk0ex> is there anyway to disable rotating cube on an external tv display?
<Necromankas> You think about it and you lose it
<guntbert> !ot | necrodearia
<ubottu> necrodearia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Necromankas: no, this is ubuntu support,
<Necromankas> Ubuntu <3
<ikonia> Necromankas: if you need ubuntu support we are happy to help, anything else is offtopic for this channel
<moes> ikonia: I extracted it in 10.04 by right click and there was an extract provion ..but not in 8.04
<Necromankas> When is version 11 out?
<Necromankas> I hear it has a new interface.
<ikonia> Necromankas: 04/2001
<ikonia> 2001
<ikonia> 2011
<ikonia> Necromankas: it does and it can be discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Necromankas> Ah
<Necromankas> Anyway, I'm off =D
<leapy0yo> raido, no i cannot fingiure out what device it iws
<jhaig> ikonia: This looks like the problem I'm having - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1564169  I haven't seen if there is a workaround there yet. Thanks for your help.
<ikonia> jhaig: are you runnign update manager -d ?
<jhaig> ikonia: Not with the -d
<moes> ikonia: I cannot copy to floppy it gives error no such file
<ikonia> jhaig: good !
<ikonia> joeoshawa: that would be bad
<raido> leapy0yo: turn off your speakers and run beep
<ikonia> moes: https://help.ubuntu.com look at copying files, it will tell you how to copy a file
<ikonia> jhaig: you're trying to go to ubuntu 10.10 yes ?
<jhaig> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> jhaig: I assume you've told it to not only look for LTS releases in the update-manager gui ?
<jhaig> ikonia: Yes, it has found that there is an upgrade to 10.10, but it is failing.
<ikonia> jhaig: (just making sure it's trying to update to the right version)
<wladston> I'm trying to install linux with deboostrap ( my server has no CD drive), but the debootstrap fails with "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt mount -t proc proc /proc"
<joeoshawa> well i do know now that i need a client that uses udp only
<ikonia> jhaig: same erros as in the forum post you made
<wladston> any clues ?
<joeoshawa> or i can set to udp only
<ikonia> wladston: what version of Linux are you trying ?
<leapy0yo> raido, nope. i am simply going to forget about it
<wladston> ikonia: maverick ppc
<ikonia> wladston: whooa, that's unusual, for some rason it can't do a bind mount for /proc, that's the issue, the question is why....and without more info, I don't know
<wladston> ikonia: that's my deboostrap command :  debootstrap --arch powerpc maverick /mnt/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<raido> leapy0yo: ok
<Mrokii> Hello. Not sure if this is offtopic, but I have found out that my router has opened more than 20 ports via UPnP and I wanted to know if there is a way to find out, which app has opened which port.
<jhaig> ikonia: I haven't contributed to that forum thread, I just found it by searching for the errors in apt.log
<ikonia> jhaig: yes, but is it the same error ?
<wladston> ikonia: yeah .. I have no idea how could I possibly debug that :/
<wladston> ikonia: if you could give me any advice
<ikonia> wladston: manually trying a proc bind mount is a good start
<ikonia> wladston: manually building a chroot is a good call too, just to test it
<magicianlord> is it ok to see 'failed to preconfigure with exit statu 255 when installing a package?
 * wladston searches what a proc bind mount  is
<jhaig> ikonia: Yes, although I haven't checked that it is exactly the same broken packages in apt.log. The main error is what I saw, though.
<ikonia> magicianlord: it's not great, but it's also not the end of the world
<Mrokii> I mean, I wanted to find out which applications have requested to open which ports via UPnP
<magicianlord> ikonia: it happens because the tmp directory is a tmpfs
<sjb> quick question about getting HDMI video out to work in 10.10 on laptop w ATI Radeon HD
<ikonia> jhaig: the packages are the important bit as it shows what's failing
<ikonia> magicianlord: ok, doesn't change what I said though
<sjb> when I plug in my monitor to HDMI port it does not detect
<sjb> seems to work over VGA
<ikonia> sjb: what video card ?
<sjb> I am using the open source ati drivers
<jhaig> ikonia: I realise that. The packages that are failing for me are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572790/
<sjb> Radeon HD Mobility 5650
<ikonia> sjb: ok, you need to look if they support the HDMI port using the version you are using and against the card you are using
<sjb> where can I do that?
<ikonia> jhaig: if you realise that, please don't post a forum post that has nothing to do with your problem and say it's the same error
<ikonia> sjb: in the release notes
<sjb> okay
<gnewb> sjb: One moment,,,
<magicianlord> what does the error message mean. what impact does it have on install filed
<ikonia> jhaig: is that pastebin from your error log ?
<gnewb> sjb: Maybe here>http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<jhaig> From my /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log, yes.
<sjb> thanks gnewb
<wladston> ikonia: when I try to chroot to my base path, it gives me this error ? chroot: cannot execute /bin/sh: No such file or directory
<gnewb> sjb: You are welcome.
<wladston> ikonia: was the chroot supposed to work ?
<ikonia> jhaig: that looks idenical to the error log from the 11.04 upgrade on the forum, that's worrying
<ikonia> wladston: you're chroot is not setup, you need all the binaries and such in place from within your chroot
<DonLeo> alguien habla o escribe en español
<ikonia> !es | DonLeo
<ubottu> DonLeo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<magicianlord> is 11.04 ready almost?
<ikonia> magicianlord: no
<magicianlord> is it faster or cuter
<ikonia> magicianlord: 11.04 can be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<sjb> okay so I found the video card in there, but in a different laptop. So, it should probably work with some teaking
<ikonia> magicianlord: no
<sjb> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/model/pci:68E0:1002-VIDEO
<wladston> ikonia: you said something about manually doing a chroot enviroment ... could you point me to any documentation explaning that ?
<ikonia> wladston: I have no documentation to hand that explains how to setup a full chroot
<jhaig> ikonia: How so? Should it have been fixed?
<Rask> If I'm running on Ubuntu and I want to install KATE, am I going to make a hash of things?  as a KDE app, it has an awful lot of dependencies, which worries me some.
<ikonia>  jhaig well, I guess the first question is it really trying to go to 10.10 or 11.04, to me 11.04, but I don't know for certain
<ikonia> Rask: let the package manager do it all for you
<ikonia> Rask: there will be no problems
<Rask> Okay. :O
<ikonia> jhaig: then the second question is if it IS going to 10.10 why is it looking at packages that appear to be from 11.04
<LjL> Rask: it *will* take up several... hundreds? megabytes, though
<ikonia> jhaig: those are the two core questions for me
<Rask> LjL: If that's the worst that can be said of it, I'll be okay, I was just worried that crossbreeding gnome and kde was a recipe for disaster
<jhaig> ikonia: Update Manager says "New Ubuntu release '10.10' is available". It shouldn't see 11.04 unless I explicitly say I want an alpha release, should it?
<LjL> Rask: nah, it works fine, especially since the dependencies don't include the actual KDE desktop, so you won't get (many) new KDE menu items and the like
<ikonia> jhaig: agreed, but those packages match the 11.04 error ont he forum
<jhaig> (I didn't even think that 11.04 had got to alpha yet)
<ikonia> jhaig: if you find the answers for those two questions you can progress it, however I hve to leve now
<ikonia> leave
<jhaig> ikonia: OK, thanks for the help.
<gnewb> Rask: I am on Lubuntu, running Openbox as WM, some Gnome programs, some KDE programs and other stuff in the mix, is all good but I still strongly encourage backups.
<Uhu> Hey, I have got this error: http://pastebin.com/0ADQdd1q - Do I have to worry?
<Slix`> I need to kill a process that is infinitely looping. How?
<Rask> gnewb: Encourage backups? o.o  HOw do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Slix`: killall processname
<B-r00t> Slix`: killall process name or PID
<gnewb> !backup | Rask
<ubottu> Rask: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> Slix`: or you can find out its PID and kill the PID
<Rask> gnewb: Nono, I get that, but I was wondering how backups connected to the discussion of mixing KDE and GNOME.
<ActionParsnip> Slix`: if itrefuses to die, use:  kill -9 processname
<Rask> gnewb: That is, if there was something that'd make me more vulnerable to data loss
<ActionParsnip> Slix`: if its owned by another user, you will need to prfix with sudo
<Slix`> Thanks.
<gnewb> Rask: Yes it does, some overlapping code can cause instability, it happens.
<Zelozelos> i installed ubuntu ona dell dimension 4000 - the screen is black on the bottom half what do i need 2 do?
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: are you fully updated?
<_Zaphod_> anyone have an unzoo package for maverick?
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, not sure, i dl'd the wubi from the site, when starting up it says invalid option or something selected 2400 (or some number) requested, 1600 available
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, i think its talking about the video ram
<antonio__> hello
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: ok then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade    and it will update
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, how do i get a shell again b4 login?
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: http://ww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1562005
<vitorleite> hi,
<vitorleite> can i play games of windows with wine?
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: can you not do it on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> vitorleite: some
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | vitorleite
<ubottu> vitorleite: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<[TK]D-Fender> vitorMany
<vitorleite> thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> vitorleite: Also look up Cedega
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, cant login, i cant see where 2 click or what its doing when i hit enter then type the password it dosent login theres only 1 account
<vitorleite> but, a game on wine works
<vitorleite> ?
<revslowmo> So xrandr has no other monitor options, what gives. I have one resolution. when I make a xorg.conf file I get all the options but video playback is black.
<vitorleite> is ok to play or is better play in windows?
<cazcy> is it possible to make a file transfer via telnet to a remote pc , without needing to install multiple packages ?
<ActionParsnip> vitorleite: depends on the game, some run amazingly (Doom3 for example)
<[TK]D-Fender> vitorleite: Of course its better to run windows games in windows
<Zelozelos> vitorleite, whine is emulating a dos environment in a linux one, so its translating a translation... maybe simple games will work
<_Zaphod_> i know unzoo was removed because zoo extracts, BUT a program i wan tot use expects unzoo to exist.
<vitorleite> ok
<vitorleite> a game like warcraft works?
<vitorleite> warcraft III
<Zelozelos> pbbbt idt so
<cazcy> wow runs in wine!
<[TK]D-Fender> vitorleite: Have you looked at all?
<ActionParsnip> vitorleite: world of warcraft works amazingly
<vitorleite> ok
<vitorleite> thanks
<ActionParsnip> vitorleite: read the appdb and you'd have found out
<[TK]D-Fender> vitorleite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<guntbert> cazcy: not via telnet but via ssh
<vitorleite> i was talking about warcraft 3 - fronze throne
<vitorleite> DotA
<vitorleite> but, probably works
<magicianlord> why does saving files to the flash drive make them executable, like text files, and then changing permission to not be executable does NOT work?
<Darael> Zelozelos, vitorleite: games in Wine are variable and not in a way correlated to complexity.  Best to check on http://appdb.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> vitorleite: again, read the appdb and you will see
<magicianlord> this is 10.04
<auro1_> Hello! :)
<magicianlord> hello
<magicianlord> welcome
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: is the file system NTFS?
<vitorleite>  i'm reading, thanks.
<Zelozelos> Darael, i havent had any luck w wine games ;(
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  I know, I know... in any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<auro1_> Does anyone know an equivilant to SimpleBackupSuite for windows? Or how to make SimpleBackupSite work on windows?
<antonio__> hello i need some help
<ActionParsnip> Darael: why the "i know i know" bit???
<antonio__> can u help me plz?!
<Darael> !ask | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Darael: what does it mean, or add to the question
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Because I copied that message from when I asked in my LoCo channel and forgot to edit it out. (They didn't know, by the way)
<antonio__> i have an mac ibook g4 ....can ubuntu be installed on it?
<ActionParsnip> Darael: is your flash plugin 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: yes, there are PPC builds of Ubuntu
<root> hi
<Darael> ActionParsnip: It's the one from the repos at the moment, so I assume it's 32-bit with nspluginwrapper.
<antonio__> how can i find everything to do it ...coz i dnt know what is ppc
<ActionParsnip> Darael: there is a 64bit native flash in a ppa
<lordjj> Can someone tell me about PlayOnLinux?
<windman> alex, do you read ?
<[TK]D-Fender> antonio__: ..... Power PC
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: its the processor in the G4 mac,
<lordjj> I have wine 1.2.2 installed
<ActionParsnip> Guest76176: running IRC clients as root is really NOT a good idea at all
<tdiso> hi guys. does conky consume much cpu? im interested in having it run on my laptop which i like to be as mobile as possible
<ActionParsnip> Darael: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<shriven> Hello. Anyone able to clue me into what these amd64+mac builds are? I've not seen them before.
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<esotericguy> I've been trying to install ubuntu on my new toshiba satellite, and i've been running into all kinds of problems. Turns out the only way to get it to boot from CD is to remove the hard drive. But once Ubuntu starts to boot i put the hd back in but Ubuntu can't find it.
<ActionParsnip> shriven: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<rooferdave> i know it a long shot (compiling kernel) :http://cyanogenmod.pastebin.com/a0NwVvuM
<[TK]D-Fender> esotericguy: there is a function key to press to change the boot order
<Darael> ActionParsnip: I'll try that.  Cheers.  The only reference I had found before involved either getting it direct from Adobe Labs (which I'd rather avoid because I like having as much as possible in the package manager) or a PPA I didn't particularly trust.
<[TK]D-Fender> it was one of F2, F10, or F12
<esotericguy> There's no boot options (F8,F2,F12) so this is the only way i've been able to boot to cd
<esotericguy> [TK]D-Fender: no function key options
<esotericguy> it will hang at a blinking _
<[TK]D-Fender> esotericguy: I've done it on Satelites before...
<shriven> ActionParsnip: Thanks, althought that doesn't actually say what the difference is.
<[TK]D-Fender> esotericguy: Have you checked your CD on another system first?
<lordjj> try pressing [Del]
<Jonii^> how do I list devices?
<shriven> Perhaps there is no difference, and what was AMD64 builds are now called amd64+Mac?
<esotericguy> [TK]D-Fender: the cd works, yes
<Jonii^> Like, all the file storage device things that are connected?
<esotericguy> i'm able to boot into the CD after removing the hard drive. but after that it doesn't detect the hard drive.
<esotericguy> (i'm plugging it back in of course)
<ThinkT510> shriven: amd64 is the processor (64bit intel or amd) and mac is often ppc
<shriven> no, these builds are not for ppc
<ActionParsnip> shriven: its for a PPC chip,the "normal" isos are for x86 compatible CPUs
<shriven> that is a separate image, aptly labeled, powerpc
<[TK]D-Fender> esotericguy: Something does sond kinda off...
<brontosaurusrexw> there is no official ppc release
<Darael> Jonii^: running 'mount' will show the ones that are mounted, which is a start.  Anything else probably has a device file in /dev.  Also try using lsusb to find usb devices.
<shriven> look here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<MLHickey> anyone know a good program that indexes your music folders?
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: I don't support in PM, so I am simply closing whatever you are sending me
<Darael> Jonii^: (tl; dr: I'm not sure, but here's some stuff to try)
<shriven> "This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems."
<shriven> under 64-bit Mac
<esotericguy> [TK]D-Fender: yup.
<shriven> previously there was just one 64bit image
<shriven> what is different now?
<antonio__> sry man .... i'm downloading the iso files and the i shcoul install it on a cd ...after that how can i reboot the cd on the mac ...what key shoul i press?!
<esotericguy> well, i'm going to press every function key and hope for the best.
<shriven> antonio_: typically hold down "c" to boot of a disc, or "option" to give you all boot options available
<MrGando> Hey guys, I'm trying to update apt-get to version 0.8.1 , could anyone enlighten me on how to do this ( this is my current version http://paste.lisp.org/display/120014 )
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: make sure you MD5 test the ISO before you use it
<erUSUL> MrGando: why are you doing such a thing ?
<MrGando> erUSUL: what thing ? ...
<antonio__> i didint understand :S
<magicianlord> is 10.04.3 out?
<lordjj> can someone tell me how to use cpufrequtils?
<Rask> I use network shares for some things, what's the best way for me to mount them in a way that a KDE app like Kate can see them even though I'm running Ubuntu?  When I'm logged into a server I can see in Ubuntu, Kate's file open dialog doesn't see it.
<erUSUL> MrGando: updating apt
<shriven> magicialord: I could be wrong, but judging from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/  looks like not
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: not until  29th July 2011
<MrGando> erUSUL: well I need apt to support 302 redirection, my current version doesn't seem to support it
<Jordan_U> Rask: Look in ~/.gvfs/
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.04.3
<erUSUL> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.8.3ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 2027 kB, installed size 5968 kB
<Rask> Jordan_U: Oh, nice. :D  Thanks.
<MrGando> Any ideas on this :( ,
<Jordan_U> Rask: You're welcome.
<erUSUL> MrGando: dist-upgrade to ubuntu 10.10
<shriven> So nobody knows why there is now a discrepancy in 64bit images? There are now 64-bit PC and 64-bit Mac. I would very much like to know what "This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems." actually entails.
<tdiso> how can i see the list of packages an added repository has available?
<MrGando> erUSUL: you are recommending me to do a dist upgrade to update apt-get ?
<erUSUL> shriven: Mac uses efi so i susect the images for mac are tailored to systems using efi instead of traditional bios
<shriven> That is my suspicion as well, hoping to confirm that somewhere.
<d9500> shriven: on the mac live CDs, the default wallpaper is a picture of steve jobs with a speech bubble saying "you traitor" put mac osx back on this thing!"
<shriven> lol
<Darael> MrGando: Why exactly do you want apt to be at a version other than that in the repository?  If you really need v0.8.1 you'll have to compile it; the versions in Ubunt go from 0.7.25 in Lucid to 0.8.3 in Maverick.
<d9500> actually, im not sure, but i would gues erUSUL is right about efi
<Rask> Hm.  Okay, I just moved the taskbar (or whatever it's called) to the right side of the screen and expanded it some, but it's caused the show-desktop icon to become ridiculously gigantic.  How can I return it to a reasonable size yet have my taskbar be wide enough to read the labels?
<Darael> Rask: GNOME doesn't do vertical panels very well at all.  It may not be doable.  Suggested workaround:  Set a show-desktop keyboard shortcut and use that.
<MrGando> Darael: I need apt-get to support 302 redirection. I want to install jenkins CI in my server... the developers of jenkins have made a special repo and apt-get script but 302 redirection is needed ( and I think it's supported by apt-get >= 0.8
<Rask> Darael: All right.  How do I do that?
<Darael> Rask: system->preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts.
<Jordan_U> shriven: There are PowerPC images, there are 32 bit x86 images which will work with PCs including intel macs but do not have EFI support (because there are verry few 32 bit EFI machines), there are x86-64 images with BIOS and EFI support which actually makes them *not* work with intel macs because of Apple's broken firmware, while they do work with other EFI PCs, and there are x86-64 images with only BIOS support which were made specifically to allow them t
<Netw0rkBug> any chanel for batch programing ?
<Darael> Netw0rkBug: Would that be in some *nix shell, or actual batch (as in DOS)?
<extra11> hi
<Netw0rkBug> i mean  windows usualy batch programing
<erUSUL> Netw0rkBug: ask in ##windows ?
<magpiie> My cd rom will not play movies, When i isert a disk, it reads it, then opens the media player window, but will not play, I am running ubuntu 10.10 maverick recently installed. Any ideas?
<Darael> Netw0rkBug: The channel listing suggests not specifically.  Try ##windows.
<xtrac> how come when i click on an mp3
<rmd_> Where does Empathy store account information, logs, etc?
<Netw0rkBug> oki :)
<xtrac> it opens in vlc
<gsp2009> hey everyone. Two part question. 1. Can I recompile ubuntu kernel so that it is specific only to my hardware? 2. Is there any performance benefit to this?
<xtrac> but when I click another vlc it opens another vlc
<xtrac> when I click another MP#
<joeoshawa> magnet problem seems to be isp related
<erUSUL> gsp2009: marginally; not worth the trouble imho
<rmd_> gsp2009: Yes, and no.
<xtrac> okay here is my problem: when I click on an mp3 it will open vlc but when i click on another mp3 it will open a seperate vlc instead of playing int he one that is already open
<xtrac> how do I fix this?
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009: ask in #gentoo ;)
<antonio__> is there any way to make my tv tuner work on ubuntu?
<joeoshawa> i can get around there dpi torrent throttling but no magnet liinks
<AndroidKrisPhone> How do I get xchat on ubuntu?
<xtrac> I am using ubuntu
<Darael> gsp2009: You could do but you'd have to maintain it yourself.  The overhead in your time more than cancels the performance benefit.  Using a targeted initrd, if you have the option, is much more likely to give you an overall benefit because it should be fire-and-forget.
<tlab> I have ubuntu 10.10 64bit on a laptop with an hdmi out... so it shows two sound cards, but I have no sound and have tried several different things to no luck, anyone had this problem?
<magpiie> i think there is a setting in vlc that allows it to open new files in the same window
<gsp2009> [TK]D-Fender: haha... you can now see that I am exploring all options...
<iflema> xtrac: in vlc, by default it opens mutiple instances... just turn it off
<xtrac> magpiee would you know where vaugley?
<xtrac> vagley
<joeoshawa> AndroidKrisPhone, sudo apt-get install xchat
<AndroidKrisPhone> Ubuntu noob, what's that?
<magpiie> not sure exactly, try preferences, i will have a look now
<joeoshawa> !xchat
 * AndroidKrisPhone is ubuntu noob
<xrdodrx> AndroidKrisPhone, open a terminal and type that
<rmd_> Where does Empathy store account information, logs, etc?
<gsp2009> Darael, erUSUL, rmd_: thanks. Back to the drawing board.
<xrdodrx> AndroidKrisPhone, it's also in ubuntu software center
<xrdodrx> choose internet
<erUSUL> rmd_: account info probably in gconf.
<xtrac> iflema,  k
<xtrac> iflema,  thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> AndroidKrisPhone: just type in "xchat" and OMG it's a miracle
<joeoshawa> AndroidKrisPhone, just open the software center and type xchat
<xtrac> also how to I prevent mp3 previes from playing when hovering my cursor over the icon???
<joeoshawa> AndroidKrisPhone, click on install
<gsp2009> [TK]D-Fender: so out of curiosity. What route would you take. You obviously run both.
<xtrac> previews
<magpiie> My cd rom will not play movies, When i isert a disk, it reads it, then opens the media player window, but will not play, I am running ubuntu 10.10 maverick recently installed. Any ideas?
<rmd_> erUSUL: I don't see anything about Empathy there. :-/
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009: Nothing is "obvious".  Including your actual needs
<joeoshawa> magpiie, install ubuntu restricted extras
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009: These days that 1% extra efficiency you'll save won't be worth the hours and hours of trying to do things the hard way
<magpiie> is restricted extras in the sepository?
<magpiie> sorry, repository
<antonio__> hello
<iflema> magpiie: ubunutu-restricted-extras is
<raido> magpiie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Darael> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | magpiie
<ubottu> magpiie: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<d9500> iflema: tools-->preferences-->then under "instances" check in the box for allow only one instance"
<gsp2009> [TK]D-Fender: after the time spent exploring the options, I am coming to that conclusion. I was hoping that the performance increase would be better than it actually would be.
<erUSUL> rmd_: i do not use empathy :/
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009:  So what isn't "good enough" for you as it is?
<Fab> hello
<d9500> xtrac:  tools-->preferences-->then under "instances" check in the box for allow only one instance
<joeoshawa> magpiie, go into the software center and type in ubuntu restricted extras
<d9500> sorry iflema didnt realize you'd answered earlier and weren't the original asker.
<gnychis_> does VLC support GPU acceleration in Ubuntu?
<joeoshawa> magpiie, then click install
<gsp2009> [TK]D-Fender: seems sluggish. I am convinced that upgrades since 8.04 have caused some issues with performance. Little things creep up that are annoying. For example. I can find no explanation why when I telinit 3 from recovery, and then sign in as a user, session starts in xfce when that particular user's default is gnome.
<iflema> d9500: no damas...
<iflema> d9500: no dramas =)
<irchatter> How do I backup my home folder's contents to my external hard drive with rysnc?
<raido> irchatter: rsync -rv ~/ /path/to/usbdrive
<d9500> gnychis_: IIRC, only through use of VAAPI, but there's a VDPAU wrapper
<gsp2009> [TK]D-Fender: that is one of many little things. I may be better served by just wiping and reinstalling 10.10 fresh. Who knows.
<magpiie> ok thanks, doing that now. Who was having the trouble with vlc opening a new window when a new song is selected?
<Darael> irchatter: "rsync -rav ~/ /media/drive/backup-folder" is a good start, but be aware that you'll have problems with permissions later if the drive is formatted NTFS or FAT.
<Darael> irchatter: ...and most of them are, out of the box.
<magpiie> i have treied looking for the setting but no joy, i may be looking too hard, i know its there becasue i have used it before
<raido> irchatter: read the man page on look it up online, rsync is awesome
<irchatter> raido: I did that, but from the man pages, I still don't understand the chmod flag.
<d9500> magpiie: xtrac was, but iflema and i already answered
<magpiie> ahh k,
<tensorpudding> irchatter: i think you want the -z flag too
<raido> irchatter: you dont need to set that
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009: Depends on what you have that is worth keeping a multi-upgraded setup intact for.
<d9500> magpiie: yours doesn't have the prefs option?
<tensorpudding> irchatter: -z compresses the data before transferring, costing extra cpu time but saving bandwidth
<Darael> tensorpudding: -z is compression during transfer, isn't it?  That's only useful if there's a network connection involved.
<magpiie> ok, i have another issue, its nothing much but just really annoying, i plug in my headphones, and i still get sound out of the speakers, as well as the headphones
<tensorpudding> oh, i misread the question
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009: In my own case I install a rather select bunch of things and have simply reinstalled from scratch at times jsut for the warm & fuzzy feelings of knowing nthing legacy is going to creep up on me
<Jonii^> Why does Ubuntu version of VLC break down when you try to play .mkv that is split in multiple video files?
<ccdc> hi, ubuntu noob here, can anyone help me start listening on port 22 from the terminal?
<irchatter> tensorpudding: No, I don't need that. I just just want to have all the files with chmod=400
<tensorpudding> ccdc: start what listening?
<Jonii^> While Windows works flawlessly
<magpiie> i go to preferences under tools, but i cant find it lol
<martin8412> cdrz: You mean SSH?
<ccdc> ssh
<ccdc> yes
<Darael> ccdc: If you want to run an SSH server (which is the default for SSH) you need to install openssh-server.
<martin8412> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ccdc> thank you
<tensorpudding> ccdc: install the openssh-server package
<raido> ccdc, just open the port, not run ssh right
<magpiie> ok ignore me, i found it lol
<tensorpudding> it will be configured and started automatically
<ccdc> tensorpudding and martin: thank you
<Darael> ccdc: May I suggest looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/
<gsp2009> [TK]D-Fender: very hesitant to invest the time, if I am not sure of the benefit. I would say that my least painful option is a fresh reinstall of 10.10. I have alot invested in this workstation time wise. Well, thanks for the insight.
<Rask> Jordan_U: I'm having some trouble using .gvfs, I have some shares mounted and I'm trying to copy some fonts, but I'm getting permission denied trying to access ~rask/.gvfs/ ... as root.  o_o  How does that work?
<raido> ccdc: if you just want to open that port, use "netcat" man netcat
<irchatter> I just need read access for the owner, but don't know how to implement it into rysnc
<vitorleite> how can I install a .tar.gz file?
<raido> irchatter: is the USB drive formatted with FAT?
<irchatter> raido: No, EXT4
<ccdc> raido: i'll try that.  the reason is I want to use PuTTy to ssh from window to ubuntu on my local network
<Jordan_U> Rask: Can you copy the files as your user? It may be that you don't have permissions on the remote server, in which case your local priveleges would mean nothing.
<Jonii^> Or, additionally, which media player is suggested that I'd use, if VLC doesn't work right?
<roygbiv> vitorleite it depends. what is the file?
<raido> irchatter: then you dont want to limit all files to ro, you wont be able to open directories then
<vitorleite> .tar.gz
<gnychis_> d9500: i'm running 10.10 and i tried to install vdpau-va-driver, but it says it couldn't find the package. I see it in the repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/vdpau-va-driver
<magpiie> ok i have 3d desktop set up with 6 work areas, unfortunatly i cannot enable desktop wall due to conflicts, i need to because i hate it when it switches desktop when cursor hits edge of monitor, is there a way to resolve this without enabling desktop wall in compiz?
<Jonii^> If I need to use something other than VLC, how to deal with codecs?
<vitorleite> i already have the file, but I need to install that
<irchatter> raido: Now I'm confused.
<Rask> Jordan_U: I suppose, I'm just wondering if that's the only way to do it - presumably if I do or don't sudo the copy it'll fail either way - I don't sudo, I don't have the privileges to access the fonts directory, I do sudo, I lose the privileges to access the server ... this seems odd to me.
<vitorleite> wow
<Darael> irchatter: use --chmod=go= to remove all perms from other users.
<vitorleite> i found
<guntbert> vitorleite: that is just a compressed archive, not an installer
<roygbiv> vitorleite well .tar.gz files usually have no installer application with them. you usually just unpack it in a chosen directory
<jon__> magpiie: there is an option in compiz that will allow you to disable worspace switching on mouse trigger.
<vitorleite> but
<vitorleite> how can i use that?
<raido> irchatter: in POSIX os's directories have to be executable to open them
<jon__> give me a sec i'ff ind it for you.
<Darael> vitorleite: What are you trying to install.
<Jordan_U> Rask: Can you or can you not copy the fonts as your own user?
<vitorleite> because don't have any executable
<vitorleite> i'm trying to install the hydra 5.9.1
<roygbiv> vitorleite: gzip -dc file.tar.gz | tar xf -
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009: If nothing else....
<d9500> gnychis_: what is the exact error you get when trying to install it?
<vitorleite> thankz
<irchatter> raido: Oh, okay. Thanks
<roygbiv> np
<[TK]D-Fender> gsp2009: You'll probably feel better for the rebuild vs trying to spackle yours to something resembling "sane" :)
<gnychis_> d9500: E: Couldn't find package vdpau-va-driver
<gsp2009> [TK]D-Fender: very true.
<jon__> magpiie:  open compizconfig,  Desktop -->  Rotate Cube -->  uncheck "Edge Flip Pointer"
<depesz> hi. is there anyone who could help me with getting dual head on laptop with ati? i read the howto, and it still doesn't work. perhaps i missed something, but I'm just very confused and frustrated
<iflema> gnychis_: what component? is it in  main, restricted, universe or multiverse. you may need to enable some repositories...
<raido> irchatter: if you wnat to make all "files" ro after the rsync, then after its done do "find . /path/to/usbdrive/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;"
<d9500> gnychis_: is universe enabled as a repo on your machine?
<raido> irchatter: but the beauty of rsync is that is preserves all the file data in the transfer
<Jordan_U> Rask: Looks like it's a known problem, bug #225361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225361 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "other users don't have access to .gvfs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225361
<roygbiv> rsync is excellent software through and through IMO
<roygbiv> very well written and tested
<magpiie> cheers jon, been doing my head in for the past 2 days
<irchatter> raido: Thanks!
<raido> irchatter: make that "444" in that command
<irchatter> raido: Yes, I know. Thanks again
<vitorleite> i did
<vitorleite> easy...
<vitorleite> thanks
<Rask> Okay, curiosity the next.  My cursor settings for Ubuntu suddenly revert when I mouse over the Kate window.
<pw-toxic> hi, i have problems rebuilding my raid
<mokren> disconnect
<pw-toxic> i have reinstalled ubuntu and now i want to have the data of my raid1
<pw-toxic> i did mdadm --assemble --scan but no raid was found
<magpiie> when i plug in my earphones, i can hear through them but also the music is still coming out of my speakers, any advice on this? i have tried muting sound in preferences and still no joy
<larsig> magpiie, try all the switches in ALSA. if it doesnt work, your sound card may not be properly installed
<euthymos> hi guys I'm currently running Ubuntu in safe graphics mode on my Asus eeepc 1215N. After installing nvidia kernel modules, X failed to load the next reboot
<euthymos> can you help me?
<albert_> ELO HUJE
<albert_> siema kutasy
<albert_> hdg
<albert_> hfgh
<albert_> df
<albert_> gh
<albert_> fg
<albert_> h
<FloodBot1> albert_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d9500> euthymos: can you pastebin any files that are inside xorg.conf.d?
<Ampelbein> euthymos: what error do you see in /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<magpiie> larsig< I have tried everything in alsa but no joy, i am running ubuntu on my laptop, how can i find out the make of the sound card?
<d9500> magpiie: lspci -v  | grep Audio
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tried flashplugin-installer and native 64-bit flash, problem present in both.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<Fwb2700> Help me please my computer has crashed and won't boot
<ActionParsnip> Darael: can you give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      Thanks
<Fwb2700> I keep getting error no such partition
<Fwb2700> Grub rescue
<ActionParsnip> Fwb2700: boot to livecd and fsck the partition
<magpiie> d9500< i am new to ubuntu so technical jargon is not my strong point yet, whats ispci -v and grep audio?
<Raiscan> ActionParsnip: thank you for the help a couple of days ago. Just to follow up, now it's installed I didn't need to blacklist floppy at all, and the proprietary drivers solved my gfx problems :D
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: neat :)
<guntbert> !cli | magpiie
<ubottu> magpiie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ActionParsnip> Raiscan: glad it all worked out
<Fwb2700> Boot to live cd?
<d9500> magpiie: lspci=list pci devices (i think) basically "whats on my motherboard?" the | is called a "pipe" its used to filter the output of one command to another. grep is a command to search for strings of text.
<Raiscan> Not sure what I'm going to do now I have it installed though...
<ActionParsnip> Fwb2700: yes, the cd you installed with has a desktop you ca run in RAM and you can do stuff to the partitions there
<Fwb2700> Why is this irc not working on my iPhone Arghhh
<evofan106883> hey guys\
<ActionParsnip> Fwb2700: because iphone sucks
<d9500> magpiie: oh, and the -v is for verbose output--gives your more information about the devices
<evofan106883> how much space does ubuntu take up on a computer???
<Darael> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572830/ - I reverted to the 32-bit flash because the 64-bit one wouldn't play nice with Chromium, but I did test it using Firefox.
<d9500> sorry
<d9500> hit tab too fast
<Darael> evofan106883: Depends what you install.  4G is recommended minimum for an install.
<magpiie> ok i opened terminal and typed the command, this was the response -  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<gnychis_> how can you check if you have held packages on your system
<magpiie> how can i find out if ubuntu has a driver for it?
<evofan106883> Dareal: im new to ubuntu and linux so can u explain?
<d9500> magpiie: good. now, lsmod | grep snd
<ActionParsnip> Darael: run:  sudo dpkg -P flashplugin64-installer   to remove the entry for it, there are residual configs for it which may be causing issues
<insanity99> hey guys how can i monitor my temps? always on top of screen?
<nineveh> hello everyone, i am having troubles modifying permissions ( to allow access over a network) for all of my hard drives except the one running the ubuntu OS. When I try to alter permissions, it automatically jumps back to the default (none) permission for the others user group, does anyone have any idea how I can solve this?
<ActionParsnip> magpiie: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh       select to upload to the site, what is the generated URL?
<magicianlord> does links save browsing data?
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: there is a sensors panel item
<phoenixsampras> Hello, Ive just installed Ubuntu on my Sony Vaio, had lot of troubles with the backlight, it is all black
<Darael> ActionParsnip: OK, done.
<ActionParsnip> Darael: restart your browsers and test
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: which model vaio??????
<tuzlo> Does apache install by default?
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: vpcf115fm
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: no, its options
<anr78> when I open vlc/mplayer in my virtual ubuntu, the windows always appear in the top left corner. how can I make them centered?
<ActionParsnip> optional
<shcherbak> tuzlo: on server, yes
<Darael> evofan106883: Well, to install Ubuntu it's recommended you have fourg gigabytes of free space, but you'll want to install programs and so on so you'll want more than that.
<tuzlo> I dont think I have server installed
<insanity99> how can i do that
<magpiie> ok i copied and pasted the info regarding my sound card on codepad, this is the link http://codepad.org/YLgq66FI
<Rask> Hey guys, I'm having a weirdness.  I just installed Kate in Ubuntu, and for some reason, when hovering over that window, my cursor changes from what it is over the rest of the screen...
<tuzlo> ok, what packagedo I need to add to install apache?
<shcherbak> tuzlo: command: which apache2, of service apache stop
<evofan106883> Darael:how big of a cd do i need to amke a live cd og ubuntu???
<tuzlo> just an http server, I dont care really
<shcherbak> tuzlo: sudo apt-get instal apache2, or instal tasksell and instal LAPM
<m0ksha> hi, ubuntu window manager completely crashes when I'm running vmware, can anyone help slolve this please? thanks!
<gnychis_> how can i get a list of held packages on my system?
<shcherbak> *LAMP*
<raido> tuzlo: apt-get intsall apache2
<Darael> evofan106883: Standard 700M CD works fine.
<ActionParsnip> anr78: there is a gconf settings, trying to find it
<anr78> ActionParsnip: thx
<shcherbak> tuzlo: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBsQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FTasksel&ei=in9pTabdFonQhAfn7vDyDg&usg=AFQjCNHhsJvNCbBi0YGE3Rp7XwHb7hS78g&sig2=Bb44yfp-8gPteYcJ9wf23g
<evofan106883> ok
<shcherbak> ups
<Darael> ActionParsnip: No joy.
<insanity99> ActionParsnip how to i add panel
<Fwb2700_> Im back please help me I need my files
<Darael> insanity99: Right-click an existing panel and select "new panel".
<d9500> magpiie: ok so i'm guessing the driver is loaded from that output, and you do get sound--it just goes to both outputs instead of only one, right?
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: shows how: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Logan_WP> !details | Fwb2700_
<ubottu> Fwb2700_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ardent> can someone tell me where the menu is hidden on netbook remix?
<ActionParsnip> anr78: can't find it. I know it exists
<magpiie> d9500 yeah thats right
<evofan106883> Darael: wat kind of a cd do i use???
<Fwb2700> My laptop has crashed and I cannot boot.
<Darael> evofan106883: A standard writable CD (a CD-R or CD-RW) will serve.
<anr78> ActionParsnip: found something for compiz, but that won't help me in a virtual machine, I guess :)
<evofan106883> ok
<Fwb2700> I have reinstalled ubuntu but it still won't boot
<insanity99> ok thanks
<Fwb2700> Anybody?
<d9500> magpiie: by the way, you might want to listen to ActionParsnip instead. My experience in troubleshooting sound is limited, and not all of what little i've leaned is ubuntu specific. the basic commands i give should work in terminal, but there might be ubuntu specific stuff that i don't know about
<anr78> I'm holding out for 11.04. Then I'll use Ubuntu as the primary OS on my MacBook Pro
<Logan_WP> !please | Fwb2700
<ubottu> Fwb2700: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<magpiie> ok thanks, who is parsnip?
<magpiie> another channel?
<Logan_WP> magpiie: ActionParsnip just left
<mongy> anr78, place windows plugin for compiz?  just enable 3D for your vm and install the additions, then you can use compiz
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: do you get bios?
<jon__> basic input output service?
<magpiie> ahh ok np, will try catch him/her next time
<ardent> can someone tell me where the menu is hidden on netbook remix?
<anr78> mongy: ah. thanks for the tip
<ardent> if I click the ubuntu Icon in the top left it brings up search
<d9500> magpiie: ActionParsnip was someone else who was in this channel a while ago. Another user was thanking him for his advice earlier, so i thought he might be a good source. He's the one who gave you the download link for the alsa script--but he left.
<magpiie> another issue, i installed the restricted ubuntu ? for the video playback issue i had erlier, and i am still having the same problem, dvd mounts, then opens player, then refuses to play
<mongy> actionparsnip is a long time regular helper in here, dont fret, he'll be back.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Yes I get partition erro no such partition
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Grub rescue
<magpiie> ok, i will keep an eye out for him next time he logs on
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: live system or slave drive on another pc
<ardent> does anyone know anything about netbook remix?
<Darael> magpiie: You also need to install libdvdcss2.  Either run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh or add Medibuntu and install libdvdcss2.
<d9500> magpiie: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Installing_Restricted_Formats. I think you have to install css decrypting manually
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: make sure to get familiar with testdisk, and photorec
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: do you have also M$ on this drive?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Its my laptop with one hard drive. I was dual booting win7 and ubuntu 10.10 but something hasgone wrong and it won't hoot anything
<Darael> magpiie: This is because of legal issues in some countries.  For Medibuntu, see the Repository Howto link at http://medibuntu.org
<Fwb2700> Boot not hoot lol sorry for bad spelling typing on phone as computer dead
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: well, you could try to reinstall grub at first, but it looks like wired M$ mbr problem, did you install systems on same partition?
<magpiie> Darael< cheers mate, that terminal command worked a treat, simpsons movie now playing
<Darael> magpiie: No problem.  DVDs could be more user-friendly but we have to work around legalities... if you want particularly restricted codecs for video files and similar, you'll have to add Medibuntu anyway, but you can always cross that when you run into it.
<ardent> does anyone know anything about netbook remix?
<Darael> !anyone | ardent
<ubottu> ardent: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Seperate partitions. Win 7 first was working fine.then later on added ubuntu both were working great till I formatted my external hard drive. Imploded that. Shutdown laptop last night. Just tried to tuen on and get no such partition error. I need my windows 7 files.
<Darael> Fwb2700: Do you still have an Ubuntu live CD?  Try booting that, see if you can find the files.  It won't fix your boot process, but you can get to your files at least.  For a fix, hang about in here, I'm sure someone will have one eventually.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: I am very new to ubuntu also which doesn't help
<ardent> how do I get to the menu, if I click the ubuntu icon it brings up search, I don't want search I want to go to system | Darael
<ardent> add:  I was hoping someone might redirect me to a netbook remix channel
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: do you have liveCD or usb with ubuntu insatll?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Yes I have the live cd. And yes I have just recovered files. I even just reinstalled ubuntu on another partition but it still gets stuck booting. I want to fix I don't want to have to lose all my programmes
<magpiie> ok cheers mate. now for my next issue, when i installed ubuntu the hard drive on my laptop had 2 partitions, i didnt know the correct format to instal onto 2 partitions so i opted to use the entire hd. now there is only one partition with the file system on, i have installed a partition manager program but because the main file system is on the entire hd, it wont let me resize it, is there anyway around this within ubuntu, or, do i h
<ardent> how do I get to the menu, if I click the ubuntu icon it brings up search, I don't want search I want to go to system
<Darael> ardent: The Netbook Remix works differently to normal Ubuntu; the main menu in the sense of Applications/Places/System doesn't exist.  IIRC there's an "applications" button on the bar at the left...
<dhiaeldeen1> I like this
<ardent> how do I get to the menu in netbook remix? if I click the ubuntu icon it brings up search, I don't want search I want to go to system
<dhiaeldeen1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Z2b_UNpmc
<AndroidKris> How can I get some really cool graphic effects for switching workspaces?
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: you want to reinstall grub now
<Fwb2700> How?
<ardent> sorry for repost
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell Fwb2700 about grub
<ubottu> Fwb2700, please see my private message
<magpiie> androidkris< install 3d desktops
<yourwhiteshadow> AndroidKris: get compiz
<magpiie> yeah sorry, 3d desktops is in compiz
<AndroidKris> software center?
<magpiie> synaptic package manager has it i think
<guntbert> dhiaeldeen1: don't post random links here
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: also if possible, prepare ubuntu on usb, and install on it testdisk, usb install act like semi-presistent
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: I am very confused bow sorry. I cant get into anything so how can I reinstal grub?
<ginn> this bug is annoying https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1-gnome/+bug/697095
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697095 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() during logout" [Low,Triaged]
<jgcampbell300> Hello, Is there anyone here that can help me figure out what i am missing .... I have a notbook with wireless and lan card in it ... i am trying to hook a ps3 up on lan card and grab internet from wirless card ... at this point i have internet on the wireless and i can access files from the playstation from the note book but i bleave i am missing a bridge or something to make eth0 get internet from wlan0  i am useing dhcp3 on eth0
<jgcampbell300> and wlan0 is auto
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: from liveCD
<dhiaeldeen1> guntbert: ok, bye
<AndroidKris> compiz is installed already, how do I use?
<AndroidKris> I'm noob, sorry for the noob question
<phoenixsampras> Help, how to start openvpn service automatically ?
<Fwb2700> Shcherbak: ok I think I understand ish. Sorry for being noob.not used to ubuntu at all
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: pint 12 in this help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<magpiie> andriod< go to system prefs, then compiz config manager, the rest is experimental, took me 3 days to get my desktop to the way i wanted it
<audifahrer> Hello
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: no worries, further reading is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<AndroidKris> thanks magpiie
<terry> jgcampbell300: So you are wanting to share internet via the wireless NIC on your Ubuntu system?
<magpiie> also, if you have problems using pictures for the cube effect, try lessening the size of the image, compiz only allows pictures upto a certain size to be used
<AndroidKris> cool
<AndroidKris> thanks again
<audifahrer> could someone tell me how to install the dbg- and src-packages? e.g. libdbus-dbg/src in synaptic? I dont know how to find. Thanks.
<magpiie> I have only been onboard the ubuntu train a week so i am still finding my way around, first thing i did was pimp my desktop :)
<terry> jgcampbell300: You don't have a wireless router?
<xxiao> why is ant1.8 uninstalls eclipse on 10.04?
<Fwb2700> Now my head hurts
<xxiao> the dependency messed up i think, eclipse needs ant >1.7.1, then ant1.8 removes eclipse?
<xxiao> isn't 1.8 > 1.7.1
<terry> Fwb2700: Take 2 aspirin and call us in the morning
<jgcampbell300> terry, ya i have wirless router but the files i push from my notebook to ps3 are very large so i want gigabit connection from those two and i really want to know how to do this on ubuntu ... im trying to learn more about linux networking
<Darael> audifahrer: debug packages are usually the main package name with a -dbg suffix.  Source packages aren't installed but can be got by apt-get source <package>
<Fwb2700> terry: Trying to fix this is Sooo confusing
<terry> jgcampbell300: Plug in a crossover cable. (Between the two nics)
<phoenixsampras> Help, how to start openvpn service automatically ?  SOS
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<guntbert> !info  info libdbus-glib-1-dev | audifahrer
<ubottu> audifahrer: 'libdbus-glib-1-dev' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<terry> Fwb2700: I know... was just teasing... couldn't resist.
<audifahrer> Darael: I though also, but there's only a libdbus-glib-1-2-dbg, but no libdbus-gdb? It seems there's not always a dbg
<guntbert> !info info libdbus-glib-1-2-dbg | audifahrer
<ubottu> audifahrer: 'libdbus-glib-1-2-dbg' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<euthymos> sorry for before, I've lost my internet connection
<euthymos> my question was:
<jgcampbell300> terry, the hardware is working fine ... i need to know what im missing as far as config in software ... i can get files from pc to ps3 and i can go pc to net but i cant go from ps3 to net
<euthymos> hi guys I'm currently running Ubuntu in safe graphics mode on my Asus eeepc 1215N. After installing nvidia kernel modules, X failed to load the next reboot
<euthymos> I'll pastebin my X logs
<Darael> audifahrer: In cases that there's no -dbg package, there's no package of debugging symbols.  That's usually because they're in the main package.
<guntbert> audifahrer: both packages seem to be in main - so just install them with your favourite package manager
<teddyb> guys anyone else with a laptop and ubuntu 10.10 been having problems with the brightness applet
<Fwb2700> Thanks shcherbak for your help.but I am still lost. An now my head hurts. I had never used ubuntu till a week ago. I have always had m$. And now want to go back to it. Because only had problems with ubuntu
<phoenixsampras> teddyb: brightnes never worked for me, as a matter of fact, backlight turns off all the time
<Dr_Willis> teddyb:  it can totally depend on the bios/chipset/make of laptop.
<euthymos> my X server startup log: http://pastebin.com/CJmWmdxQ
<terry> jgcampbell300: Plug in a crossover ethernet cable between the two devices, set both NICs to an IP address in the same subnet, (like 192.168.5.7 and 192.168.5.8), and then you should be able to do what you need to do.
<Dr_Willis> teddyb:  check the forums for your exact make laptop. there may be some tweaks/fixs for it.
<euthymos> thanks to everyone that can help me
<audifahrer> guntbert: maybe, but if I step into my dbus application the stack strace shows beginning from dbus functions only ?? and line 0. This means normal no symbols, not dependant if sources are available or not.
<teddyb> Dr-willis phoenixsampras i mean when i try to use it the slider moves to the edge of the screen
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: hm, not best start, you would take it easy, if it will cheer you up, not you first nor last had this problem.
<terry> jgcampbell300: Does the PS3 have an ethernet port?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: I just want a working laptop again. Now. And great my windows 7 disk is damagesmd. Arghhh
<jgcampbell300> terry, yes ... that is what i have almost ... but i use dhcp3 on the nic under ubuntu ... what i need is to know where to get the information to build a bridge from eth0 to wlan0
<guntbert> audifahrer: sorry, I obviously know much less than you do about the issue
<Skeeter-> anyone knows a good tut about luks and ubuntu 10.10
<euthymos> I've seen the logs file says "No devices found". Why?
<Rask> Oh, this is getting ridiculous.  The taskbar is flipping between one column of buttons and two.  o_O
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<audifahrer> guntbert: you told, there's a dbg package: see my list: http://imagebin.org/140085
<audifahrer> guntbert: do you see it?
<Fwb2700> Could somebody else please try explain what I need to do?
<audifahrer> guntbert: but thanks anyway...
<euthymos> I've tried uninstalling nvidia proprietary drivers, with no luck. Only kernel restore mode works
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: win7 recovery, should cope with problem too, and is downloadable (torrent .i.e), still reinstaling grub takes 10 minutes at most, and you would know if this is issue.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: I have win7 DVD files alreay on a external . Grub isobveouslythe way to go I just don't understand how
<Guest23091> А чего это тут происходит, а?
<martin8412> o_O
<martin8412> At least it's UTF-8
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: first boot from liveCD (usb is preferable, but cd may be enough)
<tuzlo> Are there any decent totally iopen source CMS' out there?
<tuzlo> open
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Thanks for talking me through. Is difficult to read all the info you sent me on my phone
<depesz> how can I install fglrx, if the "System->Administration->Additional Drivers" doesn't list it?
<raido> tuzlo: drupal, plone
<tuzlo> raido are they the better ones?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Its booting into cd now will tell you when Its up
<MK`> :o hi
<MK`> I started using Ubuntu this week :D
<raido> tuzlo: they are all hard to use, that is as an admin
<Fwb2700> Any new zealanders here?
<shcherbak> tuzlo: joomia? wordpress? or what is CMS
<raido> tuzlo: drupal is by for more widely used
<mongy> MK`,  you have reached your destination
<MK`> :P
<tuzlo> pre packaged for ubuntu?
<shcherbak> tuzlo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<Fwb2700> Mk: me too but I here as I having issues :(
<raido> tuzlo: Yeah Wordpress is nice but  a lightweight on fetures
<MK`> oh :(
<phoenixsampras> how to convert videos for Iphones or Android phones?
<mongy> depesz, what gfx card is it
<Fwb2700> MK`: Cant boot from hard drive
<MK`> I've had it crash 2 times, I just assumed Windows left some residue on my keyboard
<mongy> depesz, chances are, if it doesnt list it, its an old unsupported card, which the 'radeon' free driver supports nicelyl
<mongy> nicely*
<Fwb2700> MK`: Well I cant open any os currently
<depesz> mongy: it was listing it 2 hours ago.
<MK`> The first time was right after I installed it, when I shut it down it didn't end the OS, gave an unknown user id 0 error. But when I booted it back up it worked fine (though my window theme changed)
<depesz> mongy: i installed it, then I removed and switched temporarily to "radeon" driver
<depesz> mongy: and now I'd like to go back to fglrx
<mongy> depesz, oh.. well just apt-get install fglrx ?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Its at the install page
<Jordan_U> phoenixsampras: Arista transcoder is nice, install it from Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<depesz> mongy: thanks.
<mongy> depesz, I think using radeon after the fact replaces some files, which might have that effect....  just install it again manually
<Fwb2700> Arghhh now its frozen
<mongy> depesz, its the modalias package I think...
<dayglo98> hello all
<mongy> depesz, thats what jockey (additional drivers) uses to identify gfc cards capable of using fglrx..  as I said, go manual
<ilovefairuz> hello dayglo98
<depesz> mongy: which manual?
<depesz> mongy: or -= you mean: apt-get install fglrx
<mongy> manual as in, manually
<depesz> mongy: testing it now.
<mongy> depesz, dont forget sudo
<depesz> mongy: ok. did apt-get install. now I assume I should reboot. Should I already change driver in xorg to fglrx ?
<Fwb2700> Error: no such partition grub rescue>
<mongy> depesz, shouldnt need an xorf.conf.  in fact, if you have one left over from fglrx, radeon driver wont work
<valdergallo> Hi, i need help with core limit ubuntu 10.10 ... i have one 4x and my process just take one core ... what i need to do for use 4x core on one process
<mongy> xorg.conf**
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: What is output of "ls" at that rescue shell?
<depesz> mongy: i have radeon now working.
<phoenixsampras> Jordan_U: thanks bro
<depesz> mongy: so i assume I should change xorg.conf to use fglrx now.
<mongy> valdergallo, you need a process capable of using all cores.
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: ????
<Jordan_U> phoenixsampras: You're welcome.
<mongy> depesz, Ive never needed to
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: That "grub rescue> " is a prompt where you can run a very limited set of commands to try to recover from the problem.
<valdergallo> mongy, im use mysql :D
<valdergallo> mongy, mysql dont use all core ?
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Ok so how can I use it to get my laptop to boot?
<Ockham> Hi, trying to figure out why most of the menu links I create never work. I just get blank screens. Or nothing.
<mongy> valdergallo, only if it was compiled to use all your cores.
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: First we need to discover what the problem is. Can you be on IRC and at the rescue shell at the same time (i.e. with different computers)?
<valdergallo> mongy, lol ... tnx
<mongy> valdergallo, normally, it wont, as to let you multitask better.  something like ffmpeg -threads 4 or use a prog like soundconverter will use all cores.
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Yes as well the irc is on my phone. Only have one pc. Someone said I need to reinstall grub or something but I am very confused. I wish ubuntu was as simple as my iPhone
<mongy> valdergallo, ubuntu/linux will see all your cores fine, its just upto the process wether it uses them
<valdergallo> mongy, lol
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: I have managed to boot ubuntu via my live cd.
<valdergallo> mongy, tnx man :D
<mongy> valdergallo, some processes have options to use more than 1 core, like I said, ffmpeg.
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: Ok, then can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and post a link to the RESULTS.txt using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: I have no Internet on the laptop it won't connect to my wifi. Well I don't know how lol
<lunavorax_nb> Hi everyone !
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: That certainly makes things more difficult.
<lunavorax_nb> I would like to recover files on my NTFS hard drive, what tool can I use for that ?
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Only installed ubuntu last week and now all I having is issues :(
<Jordan_U> lunavorax_nb: It depends. Why do they need recovering (i.e. hardware failure, accidentily deleted the partition, etc)?
<MarkB> How do I install .tar.bz2?
<Dr_Willis> lunavorax_nb:  i recall a 'system rescue' live cd. that had some tools specifically for such tasks. but never tried that feature.
<lunavorax_nb> Simply files moved to the trash Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> MarkB: Generally you don't. What are you actually trying to install?
<mongy> Fwb2700, first find out what chipset it is.   lspci -v | grep Network
<MarkB> AssaultCube.
<MarkB> It's a FPS.
<Fwb2700> mongy: Where do I type that?
<mongy> Fwb2700, in a terminal
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: Some hardware simply isn't supported well unfortunately.
<phoenixsampras> help, how to mount blueray isos?
<Fwb2700> How do I open terminal???
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Fwb2700
<ubottu> Fwb2700: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MarkB> Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: ok, open terminal and: sudo fdisk -l
<MK`> Is there a GUI for shred available?
<MarkB> How can I play AssualtCube?  I downloaded it, and it's a .tar.bz2.
<phoenixsampras> what is a decent network monitor for servers?
<gsp2009> MarkB: I think it is in repos
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: menu > Aplications > Accessories > Terminal
<Fwb2700> Typed that
<Jordan_U> shcherbak: He doesn't have an internet connection so getting that output will be difficult.
<raido> phoenixsampras: iftop
<Fwb2700> Command not found
<MarkB> gsp2009: What do you mean?  Sorry, I've only been Linux for a few weeks.
<shcherbak> Jordan_U: if he have any partitions would be good sign
<gsp2009> MarkB: Applications - Ubuntu Software - centre
<phoenixsampras> raido: i want something similar to snmp
<shutz> MK` as in LiQ`MK` ? :p
<Fwb2700> I have terminal open now what??? How can I get Internet or fix my boot issues
<MarkB> Oh, thank you sir.
<raido> phoenixsampras: nagios, zenoss
<lunavorax_nb> Any ideas about my problem ?
<MK`> no
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: what command not found? fdisk -l ?
<MK`> I am just MK :P
<humbolto> on online fsck.ext3, is that save nowadays?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Yes
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Sorry it worked now
<MarkB> How do I install my game through Ubuntu Software Center?  The .tar.bz2
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: try: df -h
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Fdisk worked now what
<gsp2009> MarkB: instead of using the archive, just look for it in the software center. then install it from there.
<shcherbak> back in 5
<MarkB> gsp2009: I searched for it in there, but no results came out.  Should I use Synapics instead?
<gsp2009> MarkB: hang on. will check.
<MarkB> gsp2009:  Thank you sir.
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Can you help me? I have terminal open
<bazhang> MarkB, assaultcube?
<gsp2009> MarkB: you using 10.10?
<bazhang> !find assaultcube
<ubottu> Found: assaultcube, assaultcube-data
<phoenixsampras> raido: is zennos in the package manager?
<matu> Hi, i get this message trying to boot my ubuntu  "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." can you help me ?
<MarkB> bazhang:  Yes.  gsp2009: Xunbuntu 10.10.
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: what pastitions are listed? or haw many, do you see win7 one?
<raido> phoenixsampras: not likely, zenoss.org i think
<gsp2009> MarkB: sudo apt-get intall assaultcube
<bazhang> MarkB, no need for the tar
<phoenixsampras> raido: thanks bro, will give it a try
<magpiie> everytime i right click on my taskbar, instead of bringing up dock preferences, all i get is about panels and help, how can i fix this?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: 2 partitions win7 and ubuntu
<bazhang> MarkB, sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<gsp2009> MarkB: enter that in a terminal
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: starange, win7 makes by itself 3 partitions, anyway, waht is Ubuntu partition called /dev/??? ?
<ZenGuy311> shcherbak: /
<Fwb2700> Sda2 I think
<MarkB> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open )11: resource temporarily unavaible)
<shcherbak> ZenGuy311: ?
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: ok.
<MarkB> Unable to lock the admin direcrtoy (/var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it?
<ZenGuy311> shcherbak: check /media/...
<MarkB> I got that when I enterend it.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Win7 is sdb1 ubuntu is sdb5
<gsp2009> MarkB: close synaptic and software centre
<bazhang> MarkB, close synaptic first or finish other apt instances first
<gsp2009> MarkB: and try again
<MarkB> Whoops...
<ZenGuy311> MarkB:  kill any process that could be using dpkg..like sofrware manager synaptic or update
<tuzlo> I somehow am not in the sudo users file anymore, what can I do to fix this?
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: are they mouned by /dev/ or /media/
<MarkB> It is installing now, thank you very much.
<bazhang> ZenGuy311, better to let finish if he is downloading somehting
<Dr_Willis> magpiie:  the exact position of the mouse over the items in the panel. can change the right click menus. Differnt menus for differnt aplets/widgits.. it can get real  annoying.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Dev
<gsp2009> MarkB: no probs
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt (it will mount ubuntu partition)
<magpiie> Dr Willis< it doesnt matter where i click on the panel, i still get the same 2 options, is there a way i can revert them to default to see if that works?
<tuzlo> I somehow am not in the sudo users file anymore, what can I do to fix this?
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Do I type /dev/sdb5/mnt into terminal
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | magpiie
<ubottu> magpiie: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<astrofinch> hey, I have a problem.  I'm running what I believe to be ubuntu 10.04 (best way to check from command line) on a server of mine and I get a bunch of errors like this when I run sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev:
<astrofinch> Err http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.31-20.58
<astrofinch>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: no!, like this (watch spaces): sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<sinnis> hey! i want to plug an external monitor into my laptop and run a X server on each monitor (and different window managers in each X server), i think this can be done with Xrandr, but i really have no clue how to do that right - maybe you could give me a hint?
<th0r> tuzlo: you could reinstall ubuntu
<magpiie> that sorted it thanks
<astrofinch> here's a more complete version of my output: http://pastebin.com/mRQ5KqJT
<Dr_Willis> sinnis:  its not really done with xrandr. What is the chipset in the laptop? nvidia+ the nvidia-settings tool makes doing that rather easy.
<tuzlo> th0r, not really an option at this moment
<Dr_Willis> sinnis:  i really dont see much to gain by having a X server on each.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Special device Dev/sdb5 does not exist
<Ampelbein> astrofinch: what does 'lsb_release -r' say?
<enav> !doc jpagination
<astrofinch> 9.10
<Ampelbein> astrofinch: and that looks like an outdated package list, did you run 'apt-get update' recently?
<sinnis> Dr_Willis: no, something like intel... i think - i need two xservers to have the possibility to switch my window managers independently - just like pressing Ctrl+F1/2/3, no, hold on, this is can be done with just one X server, right?
<astrofinch> no, thanks for the tip
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Forgot a / added it now and it did nothing
<magpiie> ok, now my next issue, I have ubuntu installed as one partition on my hd, how can i create 2 partitions? I have tried doing it using partition manager but it wont let me do anything with the file system partition, which is the entire hd. do i need to run ubuntu from a cd rom to do this? and if so, will i lose any data?
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: good, try: cd /mnt && ls
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Ok its mounted now what
<sinnis> Dr_Willis: with xrandr i can already have one window manager running spread across the two monitors...
<tuzlo> I somehow am not in the sudo users file anymore, what can I do to fix this other than re-installing Ubuntu.
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Sdb5 is mounted what now
<astrofinch> @Ampelbein: thanks, that seems to have fixed things!  :D
<magpiie> open terminal and type sudo before any commands, it will ask for your password
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: let reinstall grub: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<tuzlo> magpile I said I have been removed from the sudo list, that doesnt work
<sinnis> Dr_Willis: usually i start my window managers with DISPLAY=:0 xinit /usr/bin/windowmanager -- :0 & <-- this is just ONE X server, right?
<magpiie> ahh, i am not sure then, i am recently new to ubuntu myself and am still finding my way around
<sharbour> tuzlo:  you could try the recover disc
<sharbour> might even see if you can boot into single user mode
<tuzlo> why the hell does ubuntu have to complicate debian
<raido> tuzlo: vi sudoers
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Came up with some random error idoesnt recognize root
<suprscott> so i installed ubuntu 10.4 on my powerpc g5, and now it's not booting past the logo screen
<raido> tuzlo: scratch that
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: was root /mnt ?
<raido> tuzlo: visudo as root
<tuzlo> and how do you get into root? never set a root password or account for that matter of fact
<Jordan_U> !root | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ockham> Can anyone help me with menu entries not working properly?
<The-Survivor-PR> chat.ngame.tv
<th0r> tuzlo: what you are asking in essence, is how to hack the root account. Those of us who know should rightfully be very reluctant to give it out
<Ampelbein> tuzlo: you can't, root account has no valid password. why did you remove yourself from the sudoer file in the first place?
<tuzlo> im not tryin to hack anything
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: I tryped this:::::  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<tuzlo> and I never removed myself tfomr the sudoer file
<shcherbak> tuzlo: boot in recovery, drop to shell and add yourself to admin group
<blackstorm> bonsoir
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: ok: cd /mnt && ls
<Jordan_U> tuzlo: What are the symptoms of the problem you are having?
<raido> tuzlo: what did you do to remove your user from sudo, that doesnt happen on its own?
<blackstorm> je voudrais un vais pour choisir une distribution linux
<blackstorm> ?
<tuzlo> like I said the damn OS is saying im not a sudo user any more
<blackstorm> s'il vous-pliat
<blackstorm> !
<Jordan_U> !fr | blackstorm
<ubottu> blackstorm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fwb2700> Syntax error near unexpected token &
<raido> tuzlo: where does it say that
<Ampelbein> tuzlo: does the 'groups' command say you are in the admin group?
<tuzlo> tuzlo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<tuzlo> in terminal
<tuzlo> not no more by the looks of iit
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: cd /mnt
<Fwb2700> shcherbak: Does nothing
<raido> tuzlo: is tuzlo the only user you set up on the system
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: and: pwd
<tuzlo> yes
<Fwb2700> ???????
<Fwb2700> I am going to throw my laptop out the window in a minute
<shcherbak> Fwb2700: checking what directory you are in: pwd should give /mnt
<Cannibal> i think i just screwed myself over
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: The most likely problem is actually that you are booting from the wrong drive.
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: It has only 1
<raido> tuzlo: you will need to boot into single user mode and fix it by adding your user back to the admin group. Still curious how you did this
<Cannibal> while trying to go from Network Manager to Wicd, I can't seem to get Wicd to install
<shcherbak> Jordan_U: why he does have /sdb ?
<tuzlo> was tryin to add users
<tuzlo> thats all
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: It's odd then that the drive is called /dev/sdb, normally with only one drive it would be /dev/sda.
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: Do you have any card reader or USB drive plugged in?
<Ampelbein> tuzlo: with the graphical tool or from the command line?
<Fwb2700> My hard drive is partitioned
<Cannibal> How do I install Wicd without an internet connection?
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: This has nothing to do with partitions.
<shcherbak> Jordan_U: he apparently was formatting external hd... but how he swap drives
<tuzlo> would sdb be set if he had master slave to slave?
<bazhang> Cannibal, you have one now, presumably
<bazhang> Cannibal, get the .deb
<Cannibal> I'm on a different comp
<tuzlo> it was thru an ssh connection, so command line
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: Do you have any card reader or USB drive plugged in?
<Cannibal> what is the .deb and how do I get it?
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Its a laptop. One 250gb hard drive one dvd drive nothing else plugged in at all
<bazhang> Cannibal, then dpkg -i file.deb
<Guest57451> hi
<Cannibal> can you repeat that in Noob?
<th0r> Cannibal: go to packages.ubuntu.com, if they haven't changed the url lately
<bazhang> Cannibal, packages.ubuntu.com check if there are any dependencies
<Ampelbein> tuzlo: ok, then you must have used the wrong command, as none of the tools in ubuntu remove yourself from admin group automatically
<Fwb2700> My laptop is going out the window! Stupid f$@$ing thing arghh
<Guest57451> i am having a probem installing scribus
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: Was Ubuntu ever booting properly on this machine (from the hard drive, not the LiveCD)?
<shcherbak> tuzlo: history > ~/WhatIDid && less ~/WhatIDit (&& read carefully)
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: and what problem did you have?
<Guest57451> should i use paste bin to show the problem
<bazhang> Guest57451, whats the error
<tuzlo> is that a command?
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Yes both 7 and ubuntu were working fine for a week dual booting. Till this morning
<raido> tuzlo: reboot into recovery mode, that will give you a root prompt, run this command "adduser tuzlo admin", then run "passwd" and choose a password for the root user. Then you can later login as root if you want.
<Guest57451> sudo apt-get install scribus
<Guest57451> [sudo] password for moon:
<Guest57451> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest57451> Building dependency tree
<Guest57451> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Guest57451: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57451> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Pici> !noroot | raido
<ubottu> raido: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<shcherbak> tuzlo: history  -- it will show you what did you do
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: Did you install Ubuntu by booting from the LiveCD or did you install within windows (using wubi)?
#ubuntu 2011-02-27
<Guest57451> i will paste it now
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Fom live cd
<tuzlo> thats wasnt much help
<LinuxNoob> sup guys
<tuzlo> from ubuntu's perspective not oyours
<bazhang> hi
<LinuxNoob> what seems to be the prob tuzlo
<shcherbak> tuzlo: you want to add yourself to sudoers, right?
<LinuxNoob> on a side note
<Guest57451> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572855/
<Fwb2700> http://www.google.co.nz/m/search?site=universal&oe=UTF-8&client=safari&q=Christchurch+earthquake&ei=UZRpTdCgJMnFkAWs1ouUAw&tbs=nws:1&ved=0CBwQsQQwAQ&hl=en
<Guest57451> the problem is above
<Jordan_U> Fwb2700: I assume you didn't mean to post that URL...
<LinuxNoob> my dad, and i. cannot get google earth to work properly on their laptop, it wont open, wont download anything, u double click it, and nothing happens. he is running 10.10 aswell. i tried everything i could think of. G-Earth has a linux download as well, i dont understand what isnt working
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: on what version of ubuntu are you?
<Guest57451> 10.10
<Fwb2700> Jordan_U: Accident. Wrong place
<Guest57451> ,ampelbein
<tuzlo> http://pastebin.com/s87qwFZg
<tuzlo> how do I get into a recovery mode?
<Fwb2700> Link is my hometown :(
<EnigmaticCoder> tuzlo: There should be a grub entry when you reboot
<shcherbak> tuzlo: hold Shift on boot, and pick second line in grub menu
<Pici> Guest57451: Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy scribus ?
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: can you pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy scribus'?
<Guest57451> how do i get that
<tuzlo> ok. I will be back later,
<Guest57451> just put it in terminal
<Guest57451> ?
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: yes
<th0r> tuzlo: you corrupted the sudoers file by using a standard text editor. To edit sudoers you need to use visudo
<Guest57451> ampelbein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572863/
<shcherbak> th0r: oh, so he do not know right command, and I send him to root shell...
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: you have a non-ubuntu source in your apt sources
<Guest57451> what does that mean
<Guest57451> a nonubuntu source
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: somewhere in /etc/apt/* you have added a debian repository
<Guest57451> how do i solve this?
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: open update manager, go to settings and deactivate the non-ubuntu repositories
<Cannibal> I downloaded the deb file for wicd, tried to install by usb sitick, and it told me it failed to download package files
<Guest57451> so the ppas i installed are interfering with the installation?
<Cannibal> So how do I install Wicd without an internet connection exactly?
<Guest57451> sorry i dont quite understand
<bazhang> Cannibal, you got all the dependencies?
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: it's not a ppa, it's the debian repository of scribus. (http://debian.scribus.net/debian/ testing/main i386 Packages)
<Guest57451> ahhhh
<Jordan_U> Cannibal: What problem are you having with network-manager?
<Cannibal> i don't know how to figure out what the dependencies are. Also, I uninstalled network manager because I couldn't figure out how it worked.
<Ampelbein> Cannibal: 'apt-cache depends wicd'
<Guest57451> ok im in update manager
<Guest57451> i dont see where i that option is
<morgan> anyone able to explain to me how to apply a patch?
<Guest57451> sorry
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: on the lower left corner there should be "settings"
<Guest57451> ok
<Guest57451> opened
<Guest57451> i deselect scribus?
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: yes
<Guest57451> that's it
<Guest57451> ok
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: now it asks to reload package information, accept that and you are done.
<Guest57451> now i reinstall
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: yes
<Guest57451> it hasnt asked me to reload
<Guest57451> but i just reinstall package and it will be fine
<LolikZabijaka> jednak cztery koltlety to za duzo..
<jy__> hi, i got a problem with partion table Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sda --
<jy__> wrong signature 0.
<steven__> does anyone know why when my processor activity spikes (loading a program, picture on a website, etc.) my music skips? It happens with Youtube and several media players.
<jy__> i can`t dele a partition table
<jy__> with fdisk
<LolikZabijaka> wpierdol, lewatywa z kwasu solnego i do lochu!
<Cannibal> the dependencies have depencencies. is there an easy way to figure out what i don't have but still need?
<Guest57451> ok its installing
<rannick> ok, i'm going crazy.  Ubuntu sees my audio device, but there is no device that i seem to be able to give VLC that it will accept as sound. /dev/dsp and /dev/audio* are nowhere to be seen, and anything i seem to give in /dev/snd/pcm* doesn't seem to work, either.  What do you do to capture video through your webcam?
<Guest57451> it recommends i autoremove some pkgs
<Guest57451> do i simple do audo apt-get sutoremove
<Guest57451> or do inned to also type in the package name
<Guest57451> *i need
<Guest57451> inned
<Guest57451> and thank you muchly
<Guest57451> scribus installed
<ichbinsnicht> someone there who can help me with tor dns leaks?
<steven__>  does anyone know why when my processor activity spikes (loading a program, picture on a website, etc.) my music skips? It happens with Youtube and several media players.
<xtrac> how do i change color of the top of the compiz desktop cube?
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: you can just use 'apt-get autoremove'
<drexl> autoremove just cleans up unused packages
<Guest57451> ok all done
<sinnis> hey, question for everyone: how can i run two different window managers in a dual screen setup? DISPLAY=:1 xinit /usr/bin/windowmanager -- :1 & usually works for different window managers on diff virtual terminals, so maybe it is possible to just "map" Ctrl + Alt + F7/8/9/... to the external monitor?
<xtrac> how does it know they are unused
<Guest57451> thanks for helping a noob
<Guest57451> you must have deskhead
<xtrac> how do i change color of the top of the compiz desktop cube?
<Cannibal> I want to start over. How do I install Wicd without an internet connection?
<Ampelbein> Guest57451: ;-) you are welcome!
<ichbinsnicht> hello, someone there who can help me with tor dns leaks?
<th0r> Cannibal: you downloaded wicd from packages.ubuntu.com?
<rannick> ichbinsnict, use torify
<Lumenary> xtrac:  Start CompizConfigSettingsManager (CCSM); if not installed, use Software Center or Synaptic to install it first
<Cannibal> Yes. Done. by usb stick.
<aristotle2600> hello?
<Ampelbein> Cannibal: 'apt-cache depends wicd', get the packages listed there, too.
<xtrac> I have the manager
<rannick> ichbinsnicht, for example ssh yourname@`torify ihatechina.com`
<xtrac> I was wondering where the option to change the color of the top of the desktopcube is
<xtrac> I should of asked that
<Cannibal> Ok.
<Lumenary> xtrac:  Also, you may need to install the additional compiz plugins
<Lumenary> Check Synaptic
<lazybug1> i downloaded ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix&try to install on a fujitsu amilo pro v2035 512mb ram 60gb 1.6ghz but doubt it will work is there a alternative version available to make this machine work properly
<xtrac> but I have them installed
<xtrac> all that I should need anyway
<Lumenary> xtrac: then enable "Cube Reflection and Deformation:
<Lumenary> "
<steven__>  does anyone know why when my processor activity spikes (loading a program, picture on a website, etc.) my music skips? It happens with Youtube and several media players.
<Lumenary> xtrac: Cube Reflection and Deformation
<ichbinsnicht> tor has a built in function...i want to use that
<rannick> steven__, nobody knows, that's why no one answered you the first time
<MrMintanet> How do I open the File Manager as a root user?  I try to check the box on the share settings that enables "guest connections", and I can not check the box because it is greyed out.  Help?
<xtrac> hmm I may have to install that
<Lumenary> xtrac: Cube caps tab, top/bottom color pickers
<steven__> rannick if you dont like the fact im asking a question you can leave
<ichbinsnicht> i found a manual that says you must enter DNSListenAddress 127.0.0.1 and DNSPort 1053 to the torrc
<rannick> ichbinsnicht, what do you mean?
<ichbinsnicht> then you have to install resolvconf
<rannick> steven__, i'm sorry, i just meant that you jsut posted that a minute ago...
<ichbinsnicht> then you have to enter nameserver 127.0.0.1 in the resolv.conf
<xtrac> Lumenary,
<xtrac> ok ill try and find it
<ichbinsnicht> i have done that
<MrMintanet> How can I verify that samba is running?
<MrMintanet> How can I verify that samba is not corrupt?
<ichbinsnicht> but now, when i start tor, it says could not bind to 127.0.0.1:53: permission denied
<ichbinsnicht> why is that?
<osse> MrMintanet, I thing the easiest way would be to press Alt+F2 and then type in "gksudo nautilus"
<Lumenary> MrMintanet: open Terminal
<ichbinsnicht> any idea?
<oneliner> hello, any recomendations for a pdf editor? i ve got a copy of my cv in pdf format and lost the original document, id like to update it
<Lumenary> type command "ps ax | grep smb | grep -v grep [press enter key]
<Lumenary> if you get a result back, the SAMBA daemon is running
<Ampelbein> steven__: the base problem is that the kernel prioritizes i/o operations higher than sound and if your cpu is busy loading a file, it can't move audio data fast enough
<tuzlo> ok, no luck with getting onto some sort of recovery mode to fix sudo, when installing ubuntu or ubuntu server is there any way to have access to root?
<xtrac> Lumenary,  I found the option but in a way different way
<MrMintanet> danielc@Swiss:~$ ps ax | grep smb | grep -v grep
<MrMintanet>   917 ?        Ss     0:00 smbd -F
<MrMintanet>  1108 ?        S      0:00 smbd -F
<xtrac> but thanks
<Lumenary> MrMintanet:  SAMBA is running
<ichbinsnicht> nothing happens when i enter this command
<steven__> Ampbelin: I've used several other operating systems on the same machine and had no problems. Is there anyway to remedy it?
<Lumenary> according to the process list
<rannick> ichbinsnicht, i did a research paper on tor, and unless you are using a tool that automatically puts DNS requests throught there, torify is your way to go.  i beleive torbutton on firefox does this.  as far as entering it in on the command line and it stil ldoing that for all programs, i think its possible that freecap will help. i've never used it, though, i jsut use torify...
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, I can not access my shares from my Win7 computer.  How should I start troubleshooting?  I have a good ping between the computers.
<Cannibal> I'm having the same problem installing the dependancies as I was installing wicd.
<silverlightning> hi
<Ampelbein> steven__: what audio system, what hardware, what version of ubuntu?
<rannick> ichbinsnicht, i immediately rescind my research paper talk, it was for an undergraduate class, so it wasnt a big deal
<raido> tuzlo: do you have the install cd
<Lumenary> MrMintanet:  I need more information...  What kind of Linux machine is hosting the SAMBA shares?
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, 10.10 Desktop
<Lumenary> Ubuntu Server, or plain Ubuntu?  Or Kubuntu (KDE + Ubuntu)
<Lumenary> OK
<ichbinsnicht> rannick: i don't want to use programs like torify to torify certain applications...i want all dns request forwarded to tor ...
<steven__> Ampelbein: I'm using ubuntu 10.10 desktop with a Creative soundblaster 24 bit Live. I have a Pentium 4 3.0 GHz with 512MB RAM and 200GB HDD
<Lumenary> First thing is to make sure that you have shared your folders in Nautilus (file manager)
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, I have.  They are def. shared and even allow users to modify file contents
<rannick> ichbinsnicht, yeah, i hear you. i've never done that, but im sure it involves setting up a DNS proxy like it sounded like you were doing...
<londonmet050> is there away one can save settings in usb ubuntu live cd
<ichbinsnicht> i just wonder why i get permission denied when i add DNSListenAddress 127.0.0.1 and DNSPort 53 to the torrc...any idea why that is?
<MrMintanet> londonmet050, Yea, you install Ubuntu.  :)
<sinnis> isn't it somehow possible to just tell the system to use an actual monitor instead of a virtual terminal when i do "DISPLAY=:1 xinit /usr/bin/windowmanager -- :1 &"?
<Lumenary> MrMintanet:  Right-click one of your shared folders and open the sharing properties
<MrMintanet> Ok
<Lumenary> And let me know how it's setup
<londonmet050> MrMintanet:  Can I make a install on USB drive
<silverlightning> steven_ you most likely would benefit with more RAM, but if it runs all right it's not that important
<Drahx> hey guys, noob question, how can I transfer a file from a USB drive to a folder?
<silverlightning> make a folder, then right click, and choose "send to" ?
<MrMintanet> Right Click -> Sharing Options ->  "Checked" Share this folder, Share Name:  downloads, No comment,  "Checked" Allow others to create and delete files in this folder, GREYED OUT Guest access (for people without a user account)
<MrMintanet> londonmet050, Yes.
<MrMintanet> !usb | londonmet050
<ubottu> londonmet050: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Lumenary> MrMintanet:
<silverlightning> drahx, " send to" from USB device folder of course
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, Yes... :)
<Lumenary> MrMintanet:  OK, next, open a terminal and issue the following command:
<rannick> ichbinsnicht, i am unsure.  i don't think this link will be helpful, but maybe you somehow missed it or something ...https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/TheOnionRouter/PreventingDnsLeaksInTor
<Lumenary> sudo smbpasswd -a usernameofpersononwindowscomputer
<MrMintanet> Done
<Lumenary> the FIRST password you will be asked for is your OWN ubuntu password
<ichbinsnicht> in the manual it says you have to execute the command prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; to prevent overriting the resolv.conf...but it says that this command doesnt exist in ubuntu
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, both usernames and passwords are the same on both machines.
<Lumenary> then you will need to give the password of the user account to register in SAMBA (twice)
<Pici> ichbinsnicht: Its not a command. It something you need to put into /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Cannibal> I continue to fail to install each and every of the Wicd dependancies, and am given the same error "Failed to download package files. Check your internet connection."
<EnigmaticCoder> Why was apt-get mysteriouslly running? I couldn't download a package from Ubuntu Software Center, so I ran ps -A. And there was an apt-get process?
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, Still unaccessible.... :(
<steven__> silverlightning: I'm actually looking into some more RAM anyway, haha. But I was just checking around here out of curiosity to see if anyone else had any ideas that might remedy the problem
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, I will tackle this problem later.  I am sure that I messed up samba somehow by installing GADMIN Tools
<MrMintanet> :(
<rannick> does anyone know where ubuntu (alsa) hides the current audio capture device,  my /dev/ folder is not showing /dev/dsp OR /dev/audio*, but i can see the USB microphone working inside of sound properties.
<Lumenary> It is possible
<ichbinsnicht> ok, done that...do i have to restart now?
<Lumenary> A quick way out of this may be to open Synaptic, search for anything "samba", mark anything that is installed for "Complete Removal", reboot, then reinstall the samba components w/ Synaptic
<Lumenary> You may also want to install SWAT (Samba Web Admin Tool)
<ichbinsnicht> i will reboot now and see if it works .... brb
<MrMintanet>  Lumenary, Thx.  I'll give that a shot.  Hmm.  SWAT sounds kinda cool.  Will def. check that out.  Thanks a lot!  I wish I could have figured this out, but the fam. is tired of waiting for a nerd to get a network share going!  We are watching Unknown with Liam Neeson.
<Lumenary> then pop open a Web browser, and go to http://localhost:901/
<ichbinsnicht> thanks
<MrMintanet> Lumenary, I guess I'll just use a thumb drive for now!  DOH!
<Lumenary> Not sure that SWAT is compatible w/ Ubuntu's new Upstart boot-up system, though
<Lumenary> May need to do some good research before diving in
<MrMintanet> Yea, I won't tinker with SWAT till I get SMB working right
<Lumenary> Anyone else here have any idea if SWAT runs w/ Lucid on up?
<Lumenary> MrMintanet:  Google returned this:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-easily-manage-samba-with-swat-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<MrMintanet> I'm actually on 10.10
<Lumenary> MrMintanet:  10.10 would be similar
<MrMintanet> ;)
<MrMintanet> Thx again.  G2G
<Lumenary> They both use Upstart and both provide xinetd as an service initialization daemon
<deckard> I'm having issues getting a new ubuntu installation to boot. my system setup is going to take a paragraph or two to describe though
<deckard> so I have Windows XP on my main SATA partition (sdb), and a long time ago I put ubuntu on an IDE drive (sda) to dual boot. My PC still boots grub from that installation. I tried installing a newer version of ubuntu on a different partition of the SATA (sdb). I also recently installed an additional SATA drive I'm just using for data storage.
<cyix> Where should I start looking for info on making my 10.10 my LAN's File Server not via an FTP daemon? All the other boxes are Win XP's.
<ichbinsnicht> ok, i inserted prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;  in  resolv.conf but there are still the nameservers of my isp, because they are fetched via dhcp ... prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; should prevent this...why isnt this working?
<deckard> When I boot my PC it only gives me 3 options: IDE, SATA, or CD ROM. When I choose IDE I get the old grub menu and I can still get to Windows from there. But if I choose SATA it tells me "Selected boot device not available"
<deckard> so one thing I'm not sure of.. is it possible it's trying to boot off the wrong SATA HD, i.e. the data one?
<Lumenary> deckard:  Your SATA drive does not have a Master Boot Record
<Lumenary> What you need to do is install your new Ubuntu on the SATA drive by booting into the LiveCD environment first
<ichbinsnicht> oops, i mean i inserted it in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf: ... not in resolv.conf
<deckard> Lumenary - thats what i just did
<deckard> and im booted back into the Live CD now
<Lumenary> Then run the "Install Ubuntu" application from the icon on the LiveCD desktop.
<deckard> yep, that's what I did
<Cannibal> How do I install the dependency Wicd-daemon
<Lumenary> Then you need to boot into your OLD distro on the IDE drive and adjust GRUB or LILO and add entries that point to your new distro on the SATA drive
<deckard> do you know how I can make sure it's trying to boot off the right drive, since I have two SATA drives?
<deckard> or is that even an issue?
<ichbinsnicht> do have to add # in front of the line?
<Lumenary> Well, you have to point GRUB or LILO to the correct drive and partition containing the /boot filesystem (subdirectory) on your new ubuntu
<deckard> ok
<ichbinsnicht> who is the person who helped me first....are you still there?
<ichbinsnicht> where.....
<Lumenary> This thread may help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<deckard> so my end goal is to delete the old Ubuntu partition, so that might be a good temp solution but how can I get it so that grub will boot straight from the new installation?
<Lumenary> It is quite long and detailed, but likely contains the info you're looking fore
<Lumenary> Well, here are a few tips:
<rannick> ichbinsnicht, i think that was me, but the other guy was pretty awesome, too
<Lumenary> One, make sure that when your new ubuntu is installed, the installer writes GRUB to the MBR of the hard disk, and NOT to the /boot partition
<ichbinsnicht> i think i figured it out....one more reboot.....brb
<Lumenary> Two, go into BIOS and check your settings, and make sure the SATA drive is higher than other hard disks in your boot order
<Lumenary> Three, you will probably need to do some web searching to find out how to add your Windows installation to GRUB so it will remain bootable.
<Lumenary> The kicker is that when you add/remove physical devices, hard disk addresses and partition references can change,.
<Lumenary> so its best that you settle on a hardware configuration BEFORE installing ubuntu
<deckard> okay, thanks for the tips. real quick: how can i make sure that grub is installed in the MBR?
<deckard> when I installed ubuntu there was a dropdown for where to install grub
<Lumenary> As a rule of thumb, your boot hard disk should always be plugged into the LOWEST possible SATA port
<deckard> and i just chose the partition i put / on
<Lumenary> Yes. That dropdown should contain an entry saying "MBR of Hard Disk" or "Master Boot Record" of "Hard Disk" or something like that.
<Lumenary> Avoid any entries saying "partition"
<deckard> ah
<deckard> so that might have been my mistak
<deckard> e
<Jonii> Oh, this is weird
<Lumenary> In my BIOS, I always setup my boot settings like so:
<Jonii> Ubuntu plays sound on _both_ stereos and headset
<Jonii> At the same time
<Lumenary> First Boot Device: USB Boot Device (in case I need to boot from a rescue USB key)
<Lumenary> Second Boot Device: Optical (CD/DVD) Drive (so I can boot from the Ubuntu CD-ROM to install it)
<Lumenary> Third Boot Device: Lowest port number hard drive (SATA or IDE, depending on age of computer)
<Lumenary> Disable all other boot devices
<Jonii> Is it a bug or a feature that you can't drag volume control bar on the upper right corner of default ubuntu installation?
<deckard> yeah i have something similar. so i think i understand my problem is that I put grub on the partition instead of the MBR... but my concern is that this drive also has my Windows installation on another partition
<Jonii> If you try dragging it, volume goes quickly to the max
<deckard> so if I put grub on that MBR, will it mess up windows?
<Lumenary> deckard:  Yes - Windows will not be bootable unless you add it to grub
<Jonii> Hey, wtf
<deckard> but it will still be bootable once I add it to grub
<Jonii> Why I can't change the volume for other device when two devices are playing the music?
<deckard> in other words, windows doesn't need anything in the MBR in order to be able to be booted from grub?
<Lumenary> Conversely, you CAN install GRUB to the /boot partition, then go into the Windows boot.ini file (hidden at root of C:\ drive on XP) and add an entry that points to the /boot partition with GRUB
<deckard> cause I'm not worried about modding grub to be able to boot Windnows. that's already working in the grub config of my old ubuntu installation so I should be able to just copy it from there
<deckard> ahh.. i think i might like to try that first
<Jonii> What's going on? :/
<Lumenary> deckard:  Yes, in theory, that would work, if the GRUB versions are the same.
<Lumenary> GRUB1 and GRUB2 (1.9x on up) are quite different
<deckard> unfortunately they're not, but I think i should be able to translate it
<deckard> cause it seems to be the same info, just in a different format
<Lumenary> And are manipulated in very different ways
<deckard> hmm ok
<deckard> thanks again for all the advice
<Jonii> Hey, what's going on. Why does ubuntu play sound from two devices? How can I stop this from happening?
<tdiso> what?
<Jonii> Or change the volumes of these devices?
<Lumenary> deckard:  Read up on GRUB2 (do a Google search on "GRUB2 Basics")
<Lumenary> then check out /etc/grub.d of your new Ubuntu installation
<Jonii> I have speakers and headphones. I connect headphones, when speakers play music, and now both speakers _and_ headphones are playing music, and there doesn't seem to be any way to stop speakers from doing that. Also, is it a bug or a feature that you can't drag volume control thingie on the upper left corner?
<Lumenary> Jonii:  Open Synaptic and install "pavucontrol" (if it is available) and see if that helps
<Jonii> What's pavucontrol?
<Lumenary> Then check your Application Menu for "PulseAudio Volume Control"
<Lumenary> (You may need to logout/login again for the Application Menu to pick up the change)
<Lumenary> Ubuntu uses PulseAudio to control access to audio devices.
<Lumenary> Multiple sources (programs playing music, or microphone inputs) can be routed to multiple sinks (outputs like speakers and headphones)
<Lumenary> The PulseAudio Volume Control may help you to manage your audio devices
<Lumenary> As for the "volume control" bug, I need more information
<Lumenary> What version are you running?>
<Lumenary> ?
<magpiie> i am trying to install sysresuedisk on my usb pen drive, can someone tell me how i mount an iso image onto a usb pen?
<xrdodrx> why can't I drag my windows between workspaces in ubuntu 10.10?
<Jonii> Lumenary, 10.4
<xrdodrx> it's really annoying :\
<Lumenary> magpiie:  http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick
<magpiie> xrdodrx, have you got the switch screen when dragging option enabled in compiz?
<Alysia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<marienz> hmm?
<marienz> Alysia: what's up?
<jrib> Alysia: ?
<Alysia> I need sex...
<xrdodrx> magpiie, um...what?
<magpiie> are you using compiz?
<IdleOne> wow Flannel has super powers
<xrdodrx> magpiie, yes
<Jonii> Clicking the volume bar on the left side makes volume go down step to the left, clicking the volume bar on that moving thing(what's the word for it?) or to the right side makes volume go up
<jrib> IdleOne: just got k-lined
<magpiie> go to 3d box and select the edge flip, or edge move option
<magpiie> sorry, its in the rotate cube settings
<xrdodrx> magpiie, I don't have 3D box enabled
<IdleOne> jrib: yeah I know, it was the timing of the op and kline that impressed me :)
<xrdodrx> I just want to move windows between workspaces on the gnome panel
<jrib> IdleOne: I mean 99.250.45.64 was just k-lined
<Lumenary> You may want to use synaptic to completely remove (mark for complete removel) and reinstall "indicator-applets"
<bastidraZor> you silly boys
<Lumenary> then reboot
<marienz> jrib: it's not always bad to set redundant bans, as our klines may expire a bit sooner than bans do
<xrdodrx> magpiie, any idea? :(
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: do you have the workspaces showing in your bottom panel?
<Lumenary> The operative words being "complete remove" and "reinstall"
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, yes
<xrdodrx> but can't drag windows between them
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: you should see a small gray box that represents the window in one of the workspaces, you can drag it to another one to move the app to that screen
<magpiie> mm, not sure then, i am new to ubuntu and have been playing with compiz for a couple of days, i was trying to stop cursor from flipping to next desktop when touching screen edge, i found it in compiz>settings>rotate cube and uncheck the box
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, right, that's what happened in old versions of ubuntu
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: how about using ctl+shift+alt+<arrow> while the window is in focus?
<xrdodrx> that works
<magpiie> i have edge flip move checked so it allows me to move windows onto another screen
<xrdodrx> guess that'll be all I can do? :<
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: hmm, ok, gimme a sec to test something
<xrdodrx> ok
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: that's very strange, because it works on my computer (dragging I mean)
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: were you ever able to drag them across workspaces?
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, not since I formatted and installed 10.10
<mnaines> I got a problem.  Every time I reboot, I lose all of my IPTables settings.  Is something wrong?
<Ockham> VBox, for 3D rendering... Really?
<Ockham> Lol
<Ockham> Scrap that... Wrong window...
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: just to be sure, this isn't netbook edition or anything like that, is it?
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, no, desktop edition
<Jonii> Cool
<Jonii> Music stopped altogether
<Nach0z> 'lo all. I've got a question... is there an effective way to change from Ubuntu desktop edition to Ubuntu server from terminal?
<drexl_> mnaines: do you use a script to load it?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522854
<jrib> Nach0z: why do you want to?
<mnaines> drexl_, no, I usually go through the shell and type in the commands manually
<drexl_> I use rc.local   iptables-restore < /etc/firewall.conf
<aeon-ltd> Nach0z: hmm, not completely it takes a lot of time to find and uninstall all packages to match the server edition
<cube1> when i right-click on a link in gnome-terminal it says "Could not open the address "http://i.imgur.com/Myqsn.jpg" Operation not supported". Any ideas?
<jrib> !iptables | mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Nach0z> jrib: Cuz i installed desktop edition at first to have the GUI when i was originally setting up my server, since i was unfamiliar with linux, and now i just want to get rid of all the extra desktop edition junk i don't need
<jrib> mnaines: the iptables wiki page explains how you can save and restore rules automatically when an interface goes up and down.  Also checkout iptables-persistant in the repositories
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, that didn't fix it :<
<Talamond> I've got a question, though I can't really test it at the moment... but does anyone have an idea why on my network I would be having issues with linux devices and not windows devices?
<drexl_> mnaines: you'll need an iptables configuration file, and then load it with rc.local
<jrib> !purekde | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Talamond> by issues I mean that linux devices get horrible ping times
<eoss> hello, i installed an apache server on my ubuntu and i am wondering what i need to do in iptables to ensure its still secure
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: ok, then hang on again
<Nach0z> thanks jri
<Nach0z> *jrib
<magpiie> i have firestarter installed and i have it to start on system bootup, but, it never does, how can i resolve this?
<jrib> Nach0z: that's how you can remove the gnome stuff.  Only other change you probably want to make is to use the server kernel (install the appropriate linux-image-* meta package)
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, alright...it's very frustrating as I just go to move windows automatically if you know what I mean lol
<jrib> magpiie: why would you want firestarter to start on boot?
<magpiie> because i keep forgetting to start it when i open my browser
<jrib> magpiie: well why do you want to start it at all?  Firestarter is just for editing rules, your firewall is still up.
<jrib> !iptables > eoss
<ubottu> eoss, please see my private message
<magpiie> thats all i needed to know lol, i was thinking it wasnt working properly
<magpiie> thanks
<Jonii> :<
<eoss> ok ty
<Jonii> There doesn't seem to be any way whatsoever to a) fix volume bar, and b) to make ubuntu figure out that I wanna play music from only one of the two connected devices
<phoenixsampras> how to enable effects?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: hav eyou tried re-installing gnome-panel?
<jrib> !effects | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, no
<sinnis> hey, isn't it possible to run an X server for each of two physical monitors/screens?
<jrib> sinnis: yes
<sinnis> jrib: how?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: might be worth a shot
<harasho> hey
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, I assume I'll need to go outside of x to do so?
<harasho> i have a quick question for anyone that can help
<jrib> sinnis: I just use nvidia-settings, but I have an nvidia card.
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: um, I don't think so, but it might not be a bad idea
<harasho> anyone?
<sinnis> jsurfer: just "DISPLAY=:0.1 xinit /usr/bin/windowmanager -- :0.1 &" does not seem to work for me
<sinnis> jrib: just "DISPLAY=:0.1 xinit /usr/bin/windowmanager -- :0.1 &" does not seem to work for me
<jrib> harasho: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<harasho> got it thanks@
<harasho> !*
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, sorry, but how would I be able to reinstall it without gnome-panel lol?
<harasho> I am trying to find the build number to my Ubuntu. i know it is version 7.04
<jrib> !7.04 | harasho
<ubottu> harasho: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sinnis> jrib: i can't use nvidia settings, but basically it should be possible to tell X to start the new X server on 0.1 instead of VT8 - am i wrong?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: use synaptic, mark package for reinstallation
<jrib> sinnis: wouldn't :0 refer to the first server?
<Nach0z> hey jrib, this removing ubuntu-desktop thing, that just leaves the things that are necessary to run Ubuntu from terminal as a normal webserver? or do I need to install extra packages later?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: gnome-panel is just for the bars at the top and bottom of your desktop
<harasho> jrib: do you know how to find it?
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, ok. I'll try it
<jrib> Nach0z: it will only remove gui things (gnome)
<jrib> harasho: find *what*?
<Nach0z> ok. thanks.
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: reinstalling gdm is where you really need to be careful
<bsmith093> whats the format of the time column for the ps command? ive been running a job for over 12 hours and it says 1:07
<harasho> jrib: sorry, the build number to my ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> harasho: "build number" means nothing to me
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, ah, yeah xD
<sinnis> jrib: yeah, right, but even :1 just starts the new X server on another VT and not on the physical monitor...i'm going crazy!
<raido> bsmith093: use top
<harasho> jrib: hold on then, im trying to run my ubuntu through vmware, and im trying to install the vmware tools, let me quote exactly
<drexl_> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<nertildude> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bsmith093> raido: i did it said 1:07 and the wget has been running way more than 10 hours
<harasho> jrib: hold on then, im trying to run my ubuntu through vmware, and im trying to install the vmware tools, let me quote exactly
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, negative, same behavior...even tried 'killall gnome-panel'
<sinnis> jrib: maybe i can "map" VT8 to the physical monitor with Xrandr?
<harasho> jrib: it tells me to put some code into the terminal and it says " the value x.x.x-xxxxx is the build number of the product release."
<EmuAlert> How do you remove a program and all of it preferences?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: killall won't do much for services that are running, you could try to restart it with "sudo /etc/init.d/gnome-panel restart" but I don't think that'll help
<jrib> harasho: forget about vmware, 7.04 is too old.  You need to upgrade that to a supported version of ubuntu first.  Then you can worry about vmware (/msg ubottu !Vmware)
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: sudo apt-get remove --purge <Program> && sudo apt-get autoremove
<jrib> EmuAlert: apt-get purge PROGRAM    and delete its preferences from your home I guess
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, sudo /etc/init.d/gnome-panel restart
<xrdodrx> err
<Jonii> Does anyone know if this sort of behavior is a feature or a bug?
<harasho> jrib: ok thanks. i got a bootable cd that i bought with a coding book. i guess its a specialized version. i was hoping itd work
<shcherbak> !resetpanel | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, sudo: /etc/init.d/gnome-panel: command not found
<jrib> sinnis: you likely need to setup your xorg.conf but like I said, nvidia-settings has always done this for me
<Jonii> I have speakers and headphones. I connect headphones, when speakers play music, and now both speakers _and_ headphones are playing music, and there doesn't seem to be any way to stop speakers from doing that. Also, is it a bug or a feature that you can't drag volume control thingie on the upper left corner?
<EmuAlert> THanks
<xrdodrx> shcherbak, it didn't work even at the defaults :|
<jrib> harasho: too old, download 10.04 or 10.10
<bsmith093> ok it says 1:08.40 now and it appears the .40 is seconds
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: oops
<shcherbak> xrdodrx: or Alt-F2 and gnome-panel --replace
<kriss_> Good day everyone, im trying to change the keyboard layout using "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" but this doesnt work for me, even with a reboot after
<bsmith093> is there a way to see the realtime amount of time a process has been running, instead of how much cpu time it has used?
<jrib> kriss_: what ubuntu version?
<kriss_> Anyone know how to change the keyboard layout in ubuntu 10.10 console ?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: well, if it didn't work out of the box, then restarting any service wouldn't help I'm betting
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: did you try it in livecd/usb? did it work then?
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, this is a wubi install
<jrib> kriss_: hmm, have you run « update-initramfs -u » ?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: can you try the liveusb/cd?
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: wubi isn't really known for how great it is at installing ubuntu
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, not at the moment, but I could try it some time...
<kriss_> no, let me try that
<aristotle2600> Hey I have a weird graphics problem, details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10499422#post10499422
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: you should probably do that, and stick with the ctl+alt+shift+arrow thing until you can try the live version
<sinnis> is there an X window system (dev) irc channel?
<aristotle2600> the laptop is in front of me so I can try stuff, but it takes time; the dv6000 overheats and needs a rest between reboots
<xrdodrx> gaelfx, alright, thanks for the shortcut :D now if I accidentaly start a program on one WS I can at least move it lol
<gaelfx> xrdodrx: right on, have fun!
<xrdodrx> sinnis, #xorg
<kriss_> hmm, now the keyboard layout is going crazy
<sinnis> xrdodrx: thx
<kriss_> i tried it now jrib, without success
<manster_> hey guys i'm trying to rip a bluray using ddrescue
<jrib> kriss_: nothing changed?
<manster_> any ideas how to most successfully do this?
<kriss_> no
<manster_> i believe that the disks have purpossfully bad blocks as some sort of copy protection
<jrib> kriss_: what did you mean by "now the keyboard layout is going crazy"?
<kriss_> when i presset something, something odd came
<kriss_> like when having numlock disabled
<teratorn> I have a question... how is 8.04 LTS "Intrepid" considered "supported" when there are no packages for it on archive.ubuntu.com, and mirrors are almost impossible to find?
<kriss_> and using the numpad
<teratorn> I must be doing something wrong right?
<jrib> kriss_: isn't that a change? :/
<jrib> teratorn: intrepid is not 8.04
<jrib> !version | teratorn
<ubottu> teratorn: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<manster_> any ideas?
<jrib> !helpme | manster_
<ubottu> manster_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<teratorn> sorry, 8.10 intrepid
<jrib> !8.10 | teratorn
<ubottu> teratorn: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jrib> !upgrade | teratorn
<ubottu> teratorn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SWFqXnHVW> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<teratorn> *sigh*
<manster_> jrib, i've been asking in 10's of channels all day with no luck
<manster_> dont fuk with me
<manster_> if you cant help then shut it
<SWFqXnHVW> !ops
<epEmZ> !ops
<RVOVcNMFl> !ops
<Flannel> manster_: Please mind your language and tone, thanks.
<kriss_> i would appriciate some help
<manster_> !ops?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kriss_> is there any alternative ways to change the keyboard layout beside dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ?
<manster_> can someone tell me where i can ask my question
<kriss_> i mean, when not having a x system installed
<manster_> i'm not sure who to ask
<manster_> and i think this is the wrong channel for it
<xrdodrx> manster_, no where. 8.10 is deprecated
<deckard> I can't remember the name of who was helping me with the bootloader stuff, but I wanted to thank you cause it's working now
<jrib> manster_: please watch your language in this channel.  I'm telling you that you should be patient and simply repeat your question after a reasonable wait.
<manster_> but i lack the knowledge to know who to ask about ddrescue stuff
<SwedeMike> manster_: do you really think someone wants to help you after how you treated jrib?
<phoenixsampras> where i can set desktop effects?
<manster_> SwedeMike, yes
<deckard> following the instructions to reinstall grub fixed it, and it detected my Windows automatically and was already in the list
<jrib> phoenixsampras: was the wiki link ubottu gave you not helpful?
<manster_> jrib, i thought you were a bot
<manster_> i apologize
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: that was a good link you created but you failed to add anything about your hardware,  you should add the link sudo lshw | pastebinit  here and there
<phoenixsampras> sorry ive missed it
<jrib> !effects | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<shcherbak> manster_: google "man ddrescue"
<Nina> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jrib> lovely
<jrib> kriss_: what are you changing exactly in console-setup?
<Carmen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Tania> !ops
<Cannibal> Hi. I'm trying to network Ubuntu 10.10 with an XP system. I don't know where to start.
<manster_> shcherbak, i have been through several different options, all having some problem. i have adjusted blocksize, error retry, etc. but since i'm copying a 50gb at 2mb/s i cant really run through all possible options till i reach the right one
<DasEi> !samba | Cannibal
<ubottu> Cannibal: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<manster_> shcherbak, i only come here after a week of googling and extensive efforts on my part
<xrdodrx> does anyone have a guide to how I can print from my 10.10 Ubuntu machine to a Windows 7 computer?
<DasEi> Cannibal: there are several ways to do that
<Cannibal> off I go to read pages and pages
<kriss_> CHARMAP="UTF-8" CODESET="Lat15" XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="no" these
<DasEi> Cannibal: yes, and ask if unclear
<phoenixsampras> jrib but where in the menu is the effect compositer?
<kriss_> jrib,
<jrib> manster_: see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD helps
<shcherbak> manster_: what command fails, and why ddresque? photorec is more sensible choice.
<jrib> phoenixsampras: system -> preferences -> appearance allows you to enable effects
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: in anycase without any info here are a few more things to try http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<phoenixsampras> jrib yes, its enabled, but where i do tweak the effects?
<jrib> !ccsm | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: thanks for the reply.  your request is complicated by the fact that I don't know anymore about the hardware thanm is in the post, and my only access to anything is that the laptop is here in front of me in recovery mode, with no way to copy paste.  lshw gives lots of output, but pastebinit is not found.  I can read off anything you want, though
<manster_> jrib, it does help, but the disk is damaged so the method listed there aborts once the movie hits a damaged sector
<jrib> manster_: ah, well... good luck
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: i will read that
<arand> shcherbak: Well oftentiems you can use photorec in conjunction with a dd image..
<KBentley57> I'm having some permissions issues with samba over a network share.  I think I've messed them up quite nicely.  Can anyone help out?
<manster_> shcherbak, i will check it out
<DasEi> KBentley57: yes, did you do an extra direcory for sambashare ?
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: well by pushing the <ctl><alt>+f2 you can go to console and sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo lshw | pastebinit  and copy the link to here and your blog
<manster_> shcherbak, photorec actually looks promising wish i had thought about it. well i'll start copying tonight, should probably know if it worked by tomorrow
<manster_> thnaks
<shcherbak> manster_: is it optical drive?
<manster_> shcherbak, yes shows up in /dev/sr0 its a blu-ray drive
<arand> manster_: I don't know if photorec would work on optical media, tohugh..
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: the important part at this point is the video hardware so maybe you can paste that direct to here
<drexl_> manster_: are regular dvds going outta style now?
<drexl_> I just bought a dvd writer today.
<manster_> drexl_, i wish i had steered clear of bluray
<manster_> dvd is good
<shcherbak> manster_: hm, do not know to much here...
<Cannibal> Editing Samba conf. I'm asked for a Server name. what does that reffer to?
<teratorn> Cannibal: the SMB name of your computer
<manster_> well the process has begun, so it seems to be working on my optical drive, but it will be hours before i see the result
<Cannibal> um, what?
<phoenixsampras> jrib thanks brio
<aristotle2600> I dont have internet because I need to set up where there is no wired connection, but I dumped the output to a file.  One thing that jumped out is that lshw reports I have a dv6700 not dv6000
<Cannibal> not my log in name, but what I named the computer origonally, is that it
<teratorn> Cannibal: well, actually the SMB name (the thing you see in network neighborhood) is your computer's hostname
<aristotle2600> I dont have internet because I need to set up where there is no wired connection, but I dumped the output to a file.  One thing that jumped out is that lshw reports I have a dv6700 not dv6000 sacarlson
<teratorn> Cannibal: "server string" is a descriptive name, if that is what you are referring to
<xrdodrx> what app is this?: http://i.imgur.com/Zi497.png
<teratorn> Cannibal: be specific
<DasEi> Cannibal: server string =                   ,can leave it blank,too
<Cannibal> wow, so lost.
<Techie-Micheal> Hi. I'm trying to find a way to set my default Python version. Google hasn't turned up much so far. I want to use Python2.7 instead of 2.6. I have run update-alternatives to set Python2.7 as the default, and edited /usr/share/python/debian_defaults to point to python2.7. However, if I try to install python-sqlite for example, it complains.
<coz_> xrdodrx,  that is an old  unix application  it can run on linux but I forget the name
<xrdodrx> coz_, I want to try it :D
<teratorn> Cannibal: what is the actual parameter you're talking about?
<teratorn> Cannibal: "server string" ?
<coz_> xrdodrx,   mmm  I would have to google it   you can try applications used in jurassic park
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: well I never seen a video card with that brand,  you need to know what chips it uses for video
<coz_> xrdodrx,  it was used inthe movie  jurassic park
<drexl_> xrdodrx: that is cool I want..
<DasEi> Cannibal: for your scenario hostname and workgroup are sufficcient
<Cannibal> It says to add this:
<Cannibal> netbios name = name_of_your_server (no spaces)
<DasEi> Cannibal: hostname  in terminal shows it
<rww> xrdodrx: fsn, per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager#3D_file_managers
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: it might be nvidia or ati or intel
<Cannibal> Ah hah
<xrdodrx> rww, you sure it's not fsv?
<Cannibal> As I suspected, thx. I'll keep reading.
<xrdodrx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:FSV-OSX-screenshot.png
<teratorn> Cannibal: that sets the SMB name that you see when you browser for computers on the network
<rww> xrdodrx: fsv is a clone of fsn.
<coz_> xrdodrx,  fsv is one of them yes
<xrdodrx> oh ok
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: if you now have a file maybe move it with a usb flash disk
<xrdodrx> thanks, gonna see if I can make it work :)
<coz_> xrdodrx,  there are i believe 2 others   I think it was fsv  used in jurassic park
<teratorn> Cannibal: if you don't put it in the conf then it defaults to the first part of your DNS name... i.e. the name of your computer you set (type hostname to see it)
<coz_> xrdodrx,  google   fsv  like applications
<aristotle2600> it says nvidia on the sticker, sacarlson huh, didnt think that recovery mode would have usb support, not sure how to try it
<Cannibal> Oh, so that step isn't even that important?
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: you don't need recovery mode all you need is <ctl><alt>+f2 to get you out of xserver then all else should still work
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: for display UNCLAIMED it says the desc is a VGA ctrler, C67 GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: nope, when i boot into uibuntu all the virtual consoles show the same symptoms
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: they are unreadable
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: then install the nvidia propriatary drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743299
<Techie-Micheal> Anybody have any suggestions?
<rynosaur> Quick dumb question: I'm trying to run a program "$ ./program" but it keeps responding with "No such file or directory" when it's very obviously not true.
<coz_> Techie-Micheal,  I didnt see your post  sorry  would you mind repeating?  I may not be able to help but still
<Techie-Micheal> coz_: np. Sure.
<Techie-Micheal> Hi. I'm trying to find a way to set my default Python version. Google hasn't turned up much so far. I want to use Python2.7 instead of 2.6. I have run update-alternatives to set Python2.7 as the default, and edited /usr/share/python/debian_defaults to point to python2.7. However, if I try to install python-sqlite for example, it complains.
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: oh even <ctl><alt>+f2 is distorted  did this thing ever work with any system?
<Jordan_U> rynosaur: Are you on a 64 bit system trying to run a 32 bit program?
<DasEi> rynosaur: missed the path ?
<DasEi> rynosaur: re-check by ls or locate
<rynosaur> Ah. I am on 64bit.
<xtrac> ubuntu should start sellling ubuntu in store for the cost of the cd and package materials
<rynosaur> That's probably it. thanks!
<DasEi> rynosaur: and give it executable permissin, too
<xtrac> that would be leet
<coz_> Techie-Micheal,  when you do  "update-alternatives --config python"  are there options given?
<Jordan_U> rynosaur: That "file not found" is a poorly phrased error message from needed 32 bit libraries not being found.
<Guest51957> hey, I'm getting the error in this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/572889/ and I know that it works on my home network (visiting relatives) so I don't know what could be going on other than it might be a DHCP prob.
<smilidon> Hello
<xtrac> you know ubuntu needs to start selling an os
<magpiie> i dont think there is any law against packaging and selling ubuntu yourself
<Techie-Micheal> coz_: There weren't at first. I did update-alternatives --install python /usr/bin/python2.7 10
<coz_> xtrac,  that was tried with  impi
<magpiie> obviously non profit
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: it used to have vista and then win7
<Techie-Micheal> After I did that, I was given options, and set it to the 2.7. I changed the symlink appropriately. When I apt-get install python-sqlite, it complains that the system default python2.7 is not being used, but the symlink is clearly pointing to the 2.7 binary.
<coz_> Techie-Micheal,   mmm  I am not an expert in this but google with   "ubuntu set default python"  gave a few hits that may help
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: I found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/597476
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 597476 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "nVidia C67 GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M uses an unusable resolution by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rynosaur> DasEi, Jordan_U: Hmm maybe not. The program I'm running says it requires  "Linux Kernel 2.6.* x86_64"
<Techie-Micheal> coz_: yeah, that's what I've been going off of. :) But so far no luck, so I came in here. Thanks. I'll keep trying.
<magpiie> anyone else having problems updating repository?
<DasEi> rynosaur: so it's "found now", which prog you try to run ?
<coz_> Techie-Micheal,  if no one here can help   try the ##linux channel :)
<Guest51957> anyone know why I'm not able to update? I've posted the pastebin with the error I get.
<rynosaur> DasEi: http://www.mc-server.org/
<Guest51957> not trying to be rude, btw.
<rynosaur> DasEi: And it's not found. I just figured it was 32bit
<coz_> Guest51957,   could I see the pastebin link?
<DasEi> magpiie: no, tried fastest mirror (synaptic) ?
<c_> Did you check your network connection before doing update?
<magpiie> where can i find that?
<M28> Hey guys
<magpiie> my network seems fine, i can browse ok
<DasEi> rynosaur: lil' confusing: you said you are on 64 bit, and the prog once called tells 64 bit needed
<M28> What are the packages I need to install for the defaults fonts for ubuntu 10.04?
<pksadiq> Too check the presence of proxy
<DasEi> magpiie: call up synaptic, it's under the paketmangement there, choose server > other > fastest mirror
<c_> you can open a terminal, type ` cat /etc/apt/source.list ' to know which repo servers you are using, and try to ping the host to see if your host can connect to the repo server.
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: thanks, that might be the very bug im experiencing.  is there any way to fix it from the command line?
<Guest51957> my network other than the update part seems to be fine, I can surf the web without updating, and I can ping the server just fine.
<rynosaur> DasEi: Sorry. When I try to call the program is says the file is not found. One of you said that a reason for that could be it was 32 bit, I figured it was. But after I check the site, it says it is actually for 64bit.
<JeffCBR> How can I stop the network manager service from starting? I have already done update-rc.d -f network-manager remove, but that did not work.
<M28> Sorry for repeating the question, but, what package do I need to install for the default fonts?
<jrib> JeffCBR: why?
<pajero> i want to see my laptop system thermal state, which program make it this?
<Guest51957> Jrib, probably for something like Airplane mode.
<steve128> hey guys just a quick question about tv tuners. im running a patch cable from the output of the tuner to the line in of my external sound card but can't quite seem to get it working. wondering if anyone had any suggestions?
<c_> <Guest51957> Do you use synaptics or aptitude or apt-get ?
<JeffCBR> jrib: network-manager prevents me from connecting to my network because of its interaction with wpa_supplicant. I don't need it. How can I disable it?
<c_> pajero: Gkrellm if you like it.
<DasEi> rynosaur: so try again from the beginning, I never used that app:
<jrib> JeffCBR: uninstall it
<pajero> thanks c_
<DasEi> rynosaur: make a dir for it, cd there, then :
<Guest51957> how do I register my nick with the nickserv?
<jrib> !register | Guest51957
<ubottu> Guest51957: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<c_> pajero: You're welcome.
<DasEi> rynosaur: wget http://mc-server.org/?uri=MCServer173.tar.gz
<JeffCBR> jrib: I'd rather not uninstall it. How do I simply disable it from starting?
<rynosaur> DasEi: I'm in the dir with the file I'm trying to run. I enter in $ ./MCServer and it returns "-bash: ./MCServer: No such file or directory
<rynosaur> "
<smilidon> I am having problems installing ubuntu 10.10 on an iMac G3 PPC. I used the alternate install cd but after going all the way through the install after initial boot the display goes black.
<c_> rynosaur: check the file having its excutable bit set.
<smilidon> Any advice?
<DasEi> rynosaur: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jrib> JeffCBR: the reason your update-rc.d command did not work is because network-manager is started through as an upstart job (/etc/init/network-manager.conf).  You can add "never" as a starting condition there
<magpiie_> when i try reloading the repository i get this message > Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JeffCBR> jrib: That works for me. Thanks a bunch. :D
<rufsketch1> guys, I need help. I upgraded to kde 4.6 on my laptop and it worked fine. However, doing the same on my girlfriends machine somehow lead to her network manager no longer playing nice with wireless
<rufsketch1> help?
<DasEi> rynosaur: tar -xvf *
<rufsketch1> the most relevant problem I can tell is that  kde daemon crashes on startup
<rynosaur> DasEi: Alright, thanks. I'll give that a go.
<rufsketch1> with "kdeinit4 segmentaiton fault"
<DasEi> rynosaur: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<c_> magpiie_: maybe there is some automatic update process working in the background.
<gavinwu> admin
<geek0292> hey, I've posted this pastebin earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572889/ and I'd like help getting this resolve, I'm almost certain I can update at home, but I'm running into problems that could be fixed by updating, but I get that error.
<Vustom> How to open .RAR files in Ubuntu 10.10
<geek0292> Vustom, right click, then extract here.
<magpiie_> how do i see if there is another update program running in the background?
<Vustom> Archive type not supported.
<Vustom> thats what it says
<itaylor57> !rar | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gavinwu> use 7z
<gavinwu> and zip
<c_> Vustom : you need to add package rar or unrar or 7z plugin
<Vustom> i just installed unrar
<DasEi> rynosaur: the d/l link was wrong, right is : http://www.mc-server.org/download.php?file=MCServer173.tar.gz&os=linux
<Vustom> its good :D
<Vustom> thanks
<bastidraZor> magpiie_: are you getting some sort of error to make you think there is an update program running?
<magpiie> no, someone suggested that this may be the reason why i cannot update
<c_> I can open `http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/' by firefox
<Majin_Buu> Is there a way I can run multiple applications from the terminal?
<magpiie> when i try to reload repository i am getting this message>E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bastidraZor> magpiie_: if you're not getting an error then you probably don't have another process running.
<pksadiq> Majin_Buu: run <appname> &
<bastidraZor> magpiie_: what command are you using?
<Majin_Buu> pksadiq: what if I run one application and then later on, I want to run another?
<magpiie> i am hitting the reload button in the repository window
<pksadiq> magpiie: did you use sudo?
<c_> I think it's just a temporal network problem.
<DasEi> rynosaur : running here
<DasEi> :( .. tss
<magpiie> sorry, in the synaptic package manager window
<Majin_Buu> #knowyourmeme
<Majin_Buu> -.-
<c_> If you can resolve the hostname and ping the host successfully, it shouldn't be big problem.
<pksadiq> Majin_Buu: if you do <appname> & the app will run and also in terminal won't get locked
<Majin_Buu> pksadiq: ok thanks
<geek0292> anyone know an answer to my update problem? I HAVE done some digging, and found that some routers refer to the internal DHCP as the router's internal IP, which I've found to be true in this router through resolv.conf
<bastidraZor> magpiie_: did you make any changes prior to this?
<c_> Have you set any proxy in Gnome/KDE/Xfce ? Or maybe synaptic use the proxy settings which goes wrong.
<geek0292> who, me?
<bastidraZor> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JeffCBR> jrib: That worked perfectly. Thank you very much!
<phoenixsampras> help! i want to move the CLOSE, Minimize and Maximize buttons to the right side, how to?
<magpiie_> i just uninstalled wine because it wasnt working properly, then i hit the reload button, and got the error message
<geek0292> so, can I please get some help with this? I know you're all doing this on your own time, so no pressure.
<magpiie_> when i re install wine, it isnt showing up on the applcations list like it did when i first installed it
<thefeds> Join #Nationalsozialist now!
<xangua> !controls | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<xangua> thefeds: don't do that again
<c_> geek0292: I hope the ECN feature in your kernel is closed, and ECN might cause some problem with some kinds of routers.(But in default the option is closed).
<xangua> geek0292: just ask
<thefeds> Warum nicht?
<geek0292> how do I check that?
<phoenixsampras> xangua: thank god!! i was feeling like an idiot searching for those buttons
<geek0292> and how do I type a message to a specific person? I'm a newbie when it comes to IRC.
<pksadiq> geek0292: just type their before
<geek0292> kk
<pksadiq> geek0292: nick
<c_> geek0292: use `sysctl -a | grep ecn'
<pksadiq> !tab > geek0292
<ubottu> geek0292, please see my private message
<magpiie_> geek0292 did this message get to you?
<phoenixsampras> xangua: i ran the command, they are still on the left side :(
<shcherbak> geek0292: try: /msg shcherbak You are awesome!
<geek0292> c_ this is what I get when checking that, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572895/
<geek0292> c_ do I need to use sudo?
<c_> it's unnecessary to use sudo
<geek0292> c_ well, I'm getting a lot of "permission denied"s on the command.
<c_> geek0292: according to `http://www.bloke.com/linux/kernel/network.html', the ECN is open in your kernel.
<c_> geek0292: but on my laptop, it has the same value as you have.
<geek0292> hmmm, kk, so what does that mean? it's off?
<c_> geek0292: you can safely ignore that permission denied messages
<geek0292> ok, that's all I get.
<geek0292> c_ I take it that this means that it's turned off?
<c_> geek0292: maybe I use virtualbox or some other application which let the tcp_ecn turned on.
<geek0292> well, I have traced the IP in my resolv.conf file to the  router i'm using.
<c_> It's a boolean value, and if you set it to zero, you close that kernel option.
<geek0292> I'll pastebin the contents of my  resolv.conf file
<c_> geek0292: at the beginning of the URL I sent to you, you can use the command line to disable ecn option(and you need sudo that commadline).
<c_> geek0292: Have you try to open `http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/' in firefox ?
<geek0292> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572897/  that's my resolv.conf file.
<c_> geek0292: is your machine directly connected to the router with network cable?Or there are some other network devices between your machine and the router?
<geek0292> I've got it connected wirelessly to the router.
<geek0292> I've had a previous fix to that where I change the IP in the resolv.conf file to something, but I can't remember the command to edit it, nor what to change it to,
<c_> geek0292: ok. Can you open the repo by webbrowser(Firefox)?
<geek0292> what's the url?
<c_> `http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/'
<geek0292> I can get on there.
<geek0292> I believe it has problems downloading the files through update manager.
<c_> geek0292: have you checked the proxy settings in your desktop environment?
<geek0292> let me check
<c_> geek0292: Or the proxy settings in Synaptic.
<geek0292> Okay, how do I check the proxy setting in gnome?
<c_> In some circumstance, the router didn't rely dns lookup well, so if you know the DNS settings, you can set it in networkmanager or in the router's setting page.
<jason_> mmm, guys, got a question. i know how if-else-endif works in conky. but if i have double "if" - what do i write?
<Protomega> Good evening.
<ruediger_> Hello! I have a fun problem; I am basically running Debian squeeze, but the problem I have there persists with Ubuntu 10.10 , too; I have a Foxconn mainboard with 6GB Ram installed, Bios detects it, Windows Vista 64 Bit sees it, but neither 2.6.32-5-amd64 fro mdebian nor the Ubuntu 10.10 64Bit install CD sees more than 3.3GB
<Protomega> _jesse_ is that you?!
<geek0292> in synaptic, it says "Direct connection to the internet"
<c_> geek0292: menu`System' -> `Control Center' -> `Network Proxy'
<c_> geek0292: can you do `update' in synaptic now?
<jason_> guys, how do i connect double if in conky? is it like {if_up wlan0 && if_up eth0} or what?
<geek0292> no proxy used at all.
<geek0292> trying the update.
<alexander> hello
<geek0292> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572899/ error after I do a reload in synaptic
<ripclaw> whats up
<AndroidKris> anybody know anything about setting up android adb on ubuntu?
<geek0292> so, what might a possible fix be?
<geek0292> this also prevents a cache update in Ubuntu software center.
<c_> The file is small, so MTU issue can not affect the update process.
<pw-toxic_> hi
<pw-toxic_> i have a degraided raid1
<pw-toxic_> what shall i do?
<[TK]D-Fender> pwNovel thought : replace the dead drive
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic_: Novel thought : replace the dead drive
<c_> geek0292: I don't use the extra repo of ubuntu, so I'm not sure about the problem in this repo.
<geek0292> c_ so what can I do about this? like I've said, I've previously been able to update and everything by editing the resolv.conf file
<geek0292> and neiver do I.
<c_> geek0292: have you ever successfully updated this repo?
<geek0292> *neither
<geek0292> not here, but I can at my house.
<pw-toxic_> [TK]D-Fender, the drive is not dead.. both drives are working.. i changed the operating system and now i only have a degraded raid although both drives are ok
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: you might have found it by now but you might try this http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic_: One of them has been knocked out of the array for a failure of some kind
<c_> geek0292: you mean now you use a different network connection than that you at home?
<pw-toxic_> so what shall i do now?
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic_: So go rebuilld it in-place if you can and if it fails... well time to replace the drive
<pw-toxic_> how do i do this?
<geek0292> currently as I'm with relatives.
<Techie-Micheal> pw-toxic_: a) how do you know both drives are okay? have you done an fschk? The change in OS'es may have uncovered issues and b) have you checked to see what errors you are getting? I'm not a raid expert, but usually a degraded array points to a problem of some sort, usually with the hd, but can be other hardware issues.
<Techie-Micheal> s/fschk/fsck
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic_: Disk Utility.  Go look at it
<pw-toxic_> [TK]D-Fender, disk utility says that the state is degraded but it doesnt tell me which drive actually is connected to the drive
<pw-toxic_> [TK]D-Fender, i did a mdadm --assemble --scan and it didnt work... he didnt find any raid drives although disk utlility found it
<pw-toxic_> [TK]D-Fender, then i asked my brother to help me and he finally got one part of the drive get working so i can backup my important data
<geek0292> so, what can I do about this? I'd be okay with just editing my resolv.conf file if I knew  how and to what
<geek0292> because it's worked here in the past.
<c_> geek0292: I had the similiar experiences before, it's mainly due to the ISP or the network connection. You would like me to tell you how to edit the resolv.conf ?
<geek0292> yeah, and what a good IP for the file
<geek0292> if possible.
<hakr> yours?
<c_> geek0292: Google Public DNS, Configure your network settings to use the IP addresses 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your DNS servers
<AndroidKris> how do I gain control of "file system"
<geek0292> btw, I use the same ISP at home, so I bet this could be their router.
<zero80472> anyone know a good windows emulator for ubuntu (not wine)
<AndroidKris> every time I try to change something, it says I don't have permission and I'm not the owner...wtf
<xangua> zero80472: any virtual machine
<c_> geek0292: yeah, maybe.
<zero80472> also is there a way to remove the password ?
<oneliner> zero80472: for starters wine aint a windows emulator, second, you can get a virtual machine to run windows in ubuntu, simply install virtualbox from the software center
<zero80472> i hate typeing it in(its on my laptop ) dont need a password)
<sacarlson> AndroidKris:  learn about chmod and chown  with man chmod  and man chown
<hakr> virtualbox
<hakr> or yeah
<hakr> vmware
<c_> geek0292: you can read this to configure the dns `http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html'
<c_> bochs, qemu
<zero80472> my laptop wont run vmware or vbox (its only a 1.2 gig processer)
<xrdodrx> I'm trying to add a network printer that's with Samba and when I press the little triangle next to workgroup it freezes
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: i'll try thast next, but now I'm trying to figure out how to change the resolution from the recovery boot.   If I know exactly what to type I can boot into ubuntu and go to a virtual console
<oneliner> zero80472: if you need it that bad, then dual boot
<AndroidKris> I'll get right on that sacarlson
<AndroidKris> lol
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: well if it was networked I would tell you to ssh in and change it from something that you could read
<zero80472> is there a way to remove the password (for installing apps) /
<zero80472> ?
<nertil> no
<lazyPower> So, i setup a vhost in apache2, and oddly its not being recognized. Nothings even hitting my logs when i attempt to access it. Do i *have* to add a dns record for the subdomain? or is having the canonical mysite.com as the dns record sufficient?
<sacarlson> zero80472: you can add nopassword to sudo
<geek0292> and the google thing turns me back to the original problem of updating where I can't resolve.
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: that also depends on an ssh server being installed by default; unless i can install it from the recovery boot.  so is there a way to change the resolution from the command prompt?  apparently ubuntu doesn't have an xorg.conf
<zero80472> ?
<zero80472> can someone plz tell me
<leapy0yo> hi
<leapy0yo> how do i copy all subdirectory files to one parent directory?
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: well xorg.conf is only used for xserver the console won't change even if you modify that
<lazyPower> leapy0yo: cp -R * ../
<geek0292> *sigh* guess I'll just wait to get home.... but it's gonna be frustrating with mail.....
<EmuAlert> Is there any key combo to get to the system menu, like Applications, Places and System (and anything else you add) without using the mouse?
<lazyPower> leapy0yo: that works if the parent directory is the directory prior to the one you are presently in
<lazyPower> leapy0yo: the format is cp -R (recursive) (copy FROM) (copy TO)
<c_> geek0292: have you used the nslookup command to verify the hostname lookup?
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: is there some other config file?  surely, the information in the gui panel is recorded somewhere?
<AbhijiT> zero80472, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html
<AbhijiT> zero80472, Note:- Disabling password prompts might be a security risk
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: before xserver the only changes I know are made at the kernel options at boot
<pw-toxic_> sudo su
<pw-toxic_> oh damn wrong keyboard :D
<c_> the error msg is mainly due to dns error, and sometimes it's hard to resolve this problem. I often refresh serveal times to get all the package list successfully downloaded.
<leapy0yo> lazy, they are two subdirectories ...i have lots of directories like that and i want them to the main parent directory
<zero80472> can someone plz tell me?
<zero80472>  oops
<AbhijiT> :-o
<zero80472> sacarlson, do  you use a router ?
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: if you have a monitor you might think about pluging it in and view your laptop from there,  your problem is the display not the video card
<AbhijiT> zero80472, do you really need a help?
<zero80472> sacarlson, have  you tryed adding the DNS settings there ?
<leapy0yo> lazypower, they are two subdirectories ...i have lots of directories like that and i want them to the main parent directory
<geek0292> of course, dunno how to make sense of it, but the server IP matches the resolv.conf file I had up.
<zero80472> AbhijiT, i just want to know how to remove password form linux so i dont have to keep typing on a doggy keybord
<AbhijiT> zero80472, and as i guess you did not see my links above i posted for you? right?
<AbhijiT> good i am not going to post it again
<AbhijiT> you scroll up
<zero80472> cant see much with x-chat can u PM me them please
<AbhijiT> no
<sacarlson> zero80472: yes I use a router and yes I have
<c_> geek0292: you mean nslookup reports that the repo servers' ip is 192.168.x.x ?
<sacarlson> zero80472:  but most the time I disable dhcp from my router and run it from my server box the distibutes ip's
<geek0292> yes
<MariaKeys> hello folks. 10M files. How to go about these in an mechanical drive? Zipping for example. What do you suggest? Ext4.
<zero80472> thanks AbhijiT dint see (lol)
<geek0292> wait, repo? no, I checked google.
<kasun> hi, I'm trying to search contents in pdf files.  Can anyone suggest me a good way to search a set of pdf files? Grep doesn't return all the results.
<Jonii> I have speakers and headphones. I connect headphones, when speakers play music, and now both speakers _and_ headphones are playing music, and there doesn't seem to be any way to stop speakers from doing that. Also, is it a bug or a feature that you can't drag volume control thingie on the upper left corner?
<AbhijiT> :-/
<Jonii> Anyone has any idea how to fix this?
<AbhijiT> zero80472, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html
<AbhijiT> zero80472, Note:- Disabling password prompts might be a security risk
<AbhijiT> zero80472, see now?
<geek0292> the server http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/ has 192.168.x.x
<MariaKeys> AbhijiT: why is it a security risk?
<AbhijiT> O_o
<leapy0yo> is there a way to copy the files of two subdirectories down to the grand parent directory or main directory?
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys, why is it a serucity risk not having a strong lock to your home>?
<muellisoft> :D
<lazyPower> leapy0yo: man cp
<MariaKeys> AbhijiT: It is about convenience. When my home is an open hut, it doesnt matter.
<geek0292> is the server address for that normal?
<MariaKeys> Abhijit: I have lock or not.
<AbhijiT> hmmm then its time for you to learn about how to secure your home and computer. MariaKeys
<AbhijiT> :-s
<ChaseQ1> hi
<leapy0yo> lazypower, maindirectory / samename/samename   lots are like that and it complains that the grand subdirectory is the same as its parent
<MariaKeys> Abhijit: Do you know the story of 3 monkeys?
<sacarlson> MariaKeys: don't you still keep your atm card without your pin number writen on it in your hut?
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys, one of them is you thats what i know
<pw-toxic_> backup
<MariaKeys> Abhijit: Let me tell you the story of 3 monkeys...
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: damn; that was a really good idea, but i just tried it and the monitor is getting no signal
<MariaKeys> They put 3 monkeys in a cage... And put a banana on top.
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys, no this is not offtopic channel. offtopic discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: you have to reboot most laptops to get the monitor to be seen
<MariaKeys> Every time one of the monkeys try to get the banana, the owner of the house beats him. All monkeys try in turn, they get beaten.
<tanath> anyone know how to get gstreamer-based players to play tracks other than the first one for nsf files?
<AbhijiT> aaaah
<geek0292> c_ the server address I get for http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/ is 192.168.x.x is this normal?
<MariaKeys> After a while, monkeys learn the trick, and they no longer reach to the banana.
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys, in #ubuntu-offtopic  and not here
<MariaKeys> AbhijiT: It is not off  topic. It is related to security that you were discussing.
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: ah, well then i will try that.  will be several minutes; this laptop model has documented colling issues, so it needs to rest when you reboot it
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys, this is not security channel either!
<gaelfx> anyone know of a decent wireless n router with a usb port?
<teratorn> FINISH THE STORY
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: also there may be a function something botton to activate the monitor on some systems
<AbhijiT> teratorn, lol :-D
<MariaKeys> So one day... They bring in a new monkey to the cage...
<chris_osx> and he beats the other monkeys?
<MariaKeys> The new monkey looks around... He goes for the banana.
<aaron> hello
<MariaKeys> As soon as he goes for the banana, all 3 other monkeys start beating him.
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: Do you have blog?
<teratorn> yay
<Guest2476> how is everyone
<pw-toxic_> how do i find out what drive of my two 500GB drives of my raid1 is currently used for the degraded state and which hard drive isnt used?
<shcherbak> pw-toxic_: iotop?
<fix> helloooooozzz
<jon__> hello?
<pw-toxic_> shcherbak, what do you mean?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I havn't tried it but did you look in System>administration>disk utility ?
<leapy0yo> how do i use find to cp everything it finds to a new location?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, yes i have tried it.. i cant find the information there
<MariaKeys> Moral of the story is that: There are always hordes of anal-retentives who would tell you not to do a root login... Yet, I am doing it for 15 years and thanks god I don't have carpal tunnel every from trying to enter root password. Big freaking deal, I fscked the system once... And reloaded it from backup in 10 mins.... So, as you can see... The monkey story. Because some other monkey already hit on your head when you go for banana, so you are afraid.
<kasun> hi, can someone suggest me a better way to search the content of a set of pdf files? Grep doesn't return all the results. can't use pdftotext for a set of files!
<Jordan_U> kasun: Why can't you use pdftotext?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i looked closer and this is getting really weird.. if i clic on "edit components"  i can see two drives that should be connected to the raid, but it doesnt tell me which one doesnt work... looks like he thinks it is working normally, while the state says its degraded
<shcherbak> pw-toxic_: iotop will show i/o activity, just not sure is it going to help you, well I guess it might..
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: if this were a shadier channek, everyone would be checking if you have a firewall or ssh then trying to brute force and/or send scripts
<tanath> anyone know how to get gstreamer-based players to play tracks other than the first one for nsf?
<aeon-ltd> *channel
<geek0292> c_ have you got my messages?
<MariaKeys> aeon-ltd: gimme a second, i will be back for you to check.
<shcherbak> pw-toxic_: otherwise, test it from live system (speed of write and read)
<kasun> Jordan_U, pdftotext is to search for one file at a time, right? I need to search a *set* of files. I'm working on a script but it gives some errors.
<ardchoille> aeon-ltd: brute force what? You can't brute force a locked root account and we don't know which usernames exist on his system :) I love Ubuntu!
<MariaKeys> aeon: did you check it for bruteforcing?
<kasun> Jordan_U, It'll be easier if there's a easier way for it.
<Jordan_U> kasun: I would just use find and pdftotext/
<fix> Ok I have a fully operational PXE boot server, the client boots up and begins the setup process however, fails to detect the hard disk, I have tried with ubuntu 8.10, 9.10 and 10.10 and none of them will see my hard disk, I boot to the cd and it sees the hard disks with no problem, so apparently the pxe boot server isnt serving up the neccesary drivers or something to detect my hard disks properly.
<c_> geek0292: sorry, i left for a few minutes.
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: Do you use Ubuntu for 15 years?
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: heh i don't have the time and knowledge for that, plus i don't see it as fun if it takes longer than 5 minutes
<AbhijiT> shcherbak, good question!
<MariaKeys> scherbak: I never used ubuntu. We use Slack/RHEL.
<geek0292> ok, well, is the server address for the repo "192.168.x.x" the actual server?
<fix> rhel-ewww
<Jordan_U> leapy0yo: -exec cp -- {} /some/directory/ \;
<geek0292> because it perfectly matches the router here.
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys, if that is so why you lock your home when going out side, why you keep your money in bank, why you keep valuables in bank locker? why you lock car's door? you should to stop dooing all these things?
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: Then ok, if you want root shell in Ubuntu/Dedian you need to reconfigure 80% of system and eventually use normal kernel, besides it ok.
<MariaKeys> aeon-ltd: I wouldn't give a heck if you have the knowledge or not. If you can get my IP, you can try to check something to start with. Besides, everyone has firewalls and it takes 10 mins for a backup clone. Moral of the story was the monkey thing.
<c_> geek0292: the address 192.168.x.x is lan address, it sould never be assigned to hosts on internet.
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: wasn't here for story time....
<geek0292> hmmmm, well looks like that's the problem with the update manager, huh?
<MariaKeys> Anyways, back to my issue. Anyone has experience with ext4 and 10 million files on a mechanical drive?
<Fudge> hi how can i make gdm execute this, export GTK_MODULES=gail:atk-bridge
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: anyway, can I follow you on tweeter?
<c_> I think it's DNS problem.
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: the problem being?
<geek0292> hmmm, so how should I go about fixing this?
<MariaKeys> shcherbak: Which twitter?
<c_> the router ip address is 192.168.2.1 ?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I just brought up my virtualbox system that has a raid5 simulated and I see I can breakdown and setup and check raid in disk utiliyt
<geek0292> yep
<tanath> anyone know how to get gstreamer-based players to play tracks other than the first one for nsf?
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: nvm (you just talkative), what files?
<geek0292> and that's the exact same IP i got for the repo,
<MariaKeys> scherbak: It doesnt matter what files. Have you tried dealing with 10M files on a mechanical drive?
<geek0292> AND google
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, yes i can check but how do you know which drive of the raid isnt working? for me it looks like my raid1 is out of sync with the data /proc/mdstat tells me
<c_> You need a network cable to login in the router (if appliable) to see the status of the internet connection.
<fix> WHOOHOOOO running Pyrit with 14 cpu cores across the internetz
<c_> Sorry
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: holy shit it works....the virtual terminals and gui show up perfectly on the monitor after reboot!
<geek0292> well, I'll ask my mom if I can check that.
<MariaKeys> fix: to do what? To get a WPA pass that will take 20 years?
<c_> You should check the dns settings on router
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: besides stress testers, and excessive users who would? but whats the problem with 10m on a hdd?
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: cool now just install the propriatary
<fix> actually no, it wont take 20 years
<markoso> hi i have nvidia driver version 96 ubuntu 10.10  recently my video play back is wayyyyy so and choppy
<fix> apparently your a bit behind the times
<markoso> slow*\
<fix> check out pyrit
<MariaKeys> fix: I am not behind the times. I have not seen a single person break a WPA password. Good luck!
<fix> there isnt a WPA2 key I havent cracked
<kasun> Jordan_U, got it working. thnks
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: right; well im going to try just changing the resolutions in accordance with that bug report you showed me, as soon as i find the password......
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I'm not sure I have a raid1 simulated it might be different
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: 10M, no.
<Nisstyre> MariaKeys, you're wrong
<Ethelwulf> I call bullshit on fix  ss or it didn't happen
<pw-toxic_> my raid5 is ok
<c_> Does the router have any host blacklist or time access control?
<pw-toxic_> my raid1 is making problems
<fix> LOL!!!!
<Nisstyre> WPA can be brute forced
<MariaKeys> aeod-ltd: 10 million files take about 8 days to copy from one drive to another. That is the problem.
<fix> yeah u keep thinking wpa2 is going to protect you
<Nisstyre> WPA-PSK that is
<fix> I crack them all the time
<markoso> any reason why videos would suddenly start being slow and choppy, i tried .mp4 .mov etc
<fix> WPA-psk WPA2 EAPOL
<fix> whatever
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: for future reference use tab
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: but seems that's what check repair should do is tell you what is broken and fix it if needed
<MariaKeys> fix: In your dreams you crack WPA.
<fix> its all easily cracked
<aeon-ltd> !tab | MariaKeys
<ubottu> MariaKeys: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fix>  ok
<fix> your an idiot
<fix> mariakeys
<[TK]D-Fender> MariaKeys: http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/06/wpa-cracked-in-15-minutes-or-less-or-your-next-routers-free/
<FloodBot2> fix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fix> go kill yourself
<KB1JWQ> fix: That's enough.
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, check repair? should the be a button in this tool?=
<shcherbak> fix: !
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: its true, despite fix's obnoxiousness
<fix> this person just called me an idiot and a lier
<MariaKeys> Fender: This is all theory. Nobody cracked WPA.
<c_> geek0292: normally, you need a network cable to connect your machine and the router so that you can get the router login page by webbrowser.
<fix> how do you expect me to react
<[TK]D-Fender> MariaKeys: Google instantly turns up a shitload on WPA being crackable with relative easy
<KB1JWQ> fix: Civilly.
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, ah you mean "check array" i try this one
<fix> oh ok
<Jordan_U> fix: Telling someone to kill themselves is never apropriate.
<wedwo-> heh, tuxtosterone is flowing thick as a London fog tonight
<fix> thanks for calling me a lier, your ignorant and think that WPA is not crackable, your a joke, do some research
<Nisstyre> MariaKeys, WPA with pre-shared keys is easily brute forced depending on the length and complexity of the keys
<fix> coz u apparently dont know what your talking about
<MariaKeys> ok again more monkey story.  each monkey tells the others. Show me a person who broke a WPA key. With example on the net.
<fix> yeah thats Niss
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, nothing happens when i push this button
<Nisstyre> but at MOST, one week
<fix> thanks
<fix> yeah thanks Nisstyra
<Ethelwulf> big difference between wpa-tkip and wpa2-aes
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: mine is running repair as we speak
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: me?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: it take time
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, when i click on this button aboslutley nothing happens ;) no response.. no window nothing
 * gsp2009 chuckles at "tuxtosterone"
<Jordan_U> MariaKeys: Can you just copy the partition with dd? How large are the files and how much RAM do you have?
<Nisstyre> MariaKeys, you can join ##security and discuss it more with me if you want
<MariaKeys> Folks you are all talking theory. None of you broke anything at all WPA-WPA2 or whatever. Just reading here and there. Show me one example who broke something. For all practical purposes, you are likely to spend 10 days min for a basic pass 8 letters. Good luck in hell.
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: what does action box say?
<[TK]D-Fender> MariaKeys: http://www.ieice.org/ken/paper/20090925faPH/eng/
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, what action box?
<Jordan_U> MariaKeys: And any other background information would be useful.
<BlueBomber7> Stop feeding the troll, everyone!
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: in your disk utility look for the word action
<MariaKeys> Jordan_U: Yes I can copy the partition. Actually deleting thse files were taking close to a day on ext3 but about 2 mins with ext4. However, I need access to the files. Files need to be processed.
<fix> I would like MariaKeys IP adress plz
<shcherbak> MariaKeys: ok, lets go with your problem, you have HD for back up, right?
<[TK]D-Fender> MariaKeys: Every tech journal out there has covered this.
<tanath> does anyone know how to get gstreamer-based players to play tracks other than the first one for nsf?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: you should see level,  name,  state, action
<MariaKeys> [TK]D-Fender: Dude, do not quote me stuff. We had people trying here in vain for months trying to break WPA passes. You are quoting me lab-controlled environments where one bazillion of variables are adjusted.
<Jordan_U> fix: Please just drop it, it's not worth arguing over.
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: fucking hell its always the simple things.  oddly enough it was already on 1280x800, so i dropped it to 1024x768, and it looks fine now
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: thanks for your help!
<xrdodrx> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bazhang> aristotle2600, language
<fix> bai
<MariaKeys> Again, 3 monkey story. Everybody is quoting everybody but not one bloody person has done it!
<Logan_WP> !language | aristotle2600
<ubottu> aristotle2600: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rww> xrdodrx: there's a couple of them around already ;)
<sacarlson> aristotle2600: I thought I already told you that one
<bazhang> xrdodrx, what is it
<xrdodrx> bazhang, it /was/ fix
<xrdodrx> but he left on his own :)
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys may i pm you?
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: explain how lab controlled enviros would change brute forcing?, enough processing power - generate dictionary - start brute forcing; that would be the same anywhere
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, ahh.. lol im blind
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, it says idle for both my raid5 and my degraded raid1
<Nisstyre> aeon-ltd, don't bother
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: changing the res?  yeah you did, but i was lacking in a way to actually do it, since i couldnt see the screen.  attaching the monitor showed me the screen
<aeon-ltd> Nisstyre: ok
<Nisstyre> aeon-ltd, he/she isn't open to other points of view
<MariaKeys> aeon-ltd: You have no idea what you are talking about. None of you has. None of you every broke a WPA key. The only one broken was probably yours consisting 8 digits.
<AbhijiT> MariaKeys, can you read me? may i pm you?
<Amaranth> MariaKeys: WPA2 was broken with rainbow tables and GPGPU. If you don't have a common ESSID that method doesn't work and you're fine.
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: mine is still in repair mode so I can't do anything else but you should be able to stop and restart it then
<bazhang> MariaKeys, was there a support issue you had?
<MariaKeys> aeon-ltd: Rainbow tables, hashes, we tried it all. Big freaking waste of time WPA.
<Nisstyre> Amaranth, what does the essid have to do with it?
<Amaranth> MariaKeys: If you'd like to join #ubuntu-offtopic we can discuss it at length
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, ill take a try if i finished copying the files to a new drive ;) im happy i can at least access them right now ;L)
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, as you might guess, my raid1 has very important data ;)
<aeon-ltd> MariaKeys: forget it, this is going nowhere
<MariaKeys> I am off. Thank you all for your ocntributions.
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: from your statement before you could already access it so I had assumed you already moved the needed data to another location before continue to fix this
<itaylor57> is there a gmome monkey theme?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, no im trying to work in parallel as much as possible because im totally running out of time!
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: whenever posible you should back before you move tward unknow results
<aeon-ltd> itaylor57: search gnomelook
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, let me please tell you my backup system and then give me a comment what you think about it
<itaylor57> aeon-ltd: tongue in cheek request
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i have a 500GB raid1 drive where i hold all my important data. This data gets backed up automatically by backintime to my raid5 drive every hour
<pw-toxic_> additionally i hold manual backups for my very important data by creating rar files which are saved on an usb drive
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, the manual backups are done every 6-12 months i guess
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, what do you think about this?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: sounds overkill so just fix this then
<tanath> no audiophiles here?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, so at the moment im saving my "not so important" data like "tools" "installers" and some other not so important old backups which are not backed up automatically
<pw-toxic_> because i want to keep them if possible
<aeon-ltd> tanath: was for a few months before i decided lossless wasn't worth it
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, if i loose them i can live with it, but i wouldnt be happy
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: ok mine has completed fix and now is in idle mode
<tanath> aeon-ltd, lol, not quite what i meant. i'm wondering why gstreamer-based players will only play the first track in nsf files and if there's a way to play other tracks
<aeon-ltd> heh i should change my nick to 'outofcontext'
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: and my status is running, so if yours is not running you should be able to start it
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, there is a stop button
<tanath> aeon-ltd, do that a lot? :P
<Jordan_U> tanath: Check for existing bug reports about it and if you find none file one yourself.
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, but let me tell you more because you are listening to much to me ;)
<tanath> Jordan_U, would you know which would be the relevant package?
<aeon-ltd> tanath: yeah, scrolling back is annoying ...
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, my old fileservers drive crashed so i reinstalled ubuntu... then i did a mdadm --assemble --scan but nothing was found
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: are you in the multidisk device section of disk utility?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, so i opened disk utility and it said, that there actually is a raid1 but he couldnt start it... so i told my brother to help me, so he did some magic things so i somehow could access the files of my raid1 to back it up
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, what raid1 do you have? what drives?
<Jordan_U> tanath: No. I would probably file a bug report against a specific player and let them decide where the bug lies.
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I will not repeat so if you don't follow I will not continue
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, ? what didnt i do?
<Jordan_U> tanath: Do you know where I could get such a file to reproduce the bug myself?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I have many raid simulations setup for testing
<tanath> Jordan_U, mm, i think i've found some relevant bugs. reported some time ago. :(
<tanath> Jordan_U, http://www.zophar.net/music/nsf.html
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, as i said - i cant stop my raid right now because it is busy because im currently copying some files which should end in an hour i guess.. then i will stop the raid and restart it
<amit> any one have idea about this http://img707.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img707/8066/screenshotara.png
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: aparantly this is not a function that can be done in paralel so try research and try disk utility when you have the opertunity
<Jordan_U> tanath: Ahh, you really were talking about NES Sound Format. When you mentioned Audiophiles I was expecting some odd proprietary lossless multi track format.
<tanath> Jordan_U, lol. well it is lossless...
<[TK]D-Fender> amit: try asking in #rhel
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: or do as I have and experiment one simulations to learn how things work in different cases
<tanath> Jordan_U, someone filed against rhythmbox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/367074
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367074 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "nsf files imported incorrectly" [Low,Triaged]
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, what exactly do you mean with a simulation?
<AndroidKris> how do I kill or force close something that's not behaving?
<aeon-ltd> AndroidKris: pkill
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: virtualbox system simulations,  install a working ubuntu in vb in any raid type you want and play with disk utility to see what it can do
<amit> [tk]D-Fender: but m using host as ubuntu and this output is on virtual box
<AndroidKris> pkill?
<AndroidKris> <<noob
<aeon-ltd> AndroidKris: or 'killall nameofapp'
<aeon-ltd> AndroidKris: in terminal
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: with that you can setup a 10 disk simulation if you want
<AndroidKris> okay, lets say, out of terminal
<aeon-ltd> AndroidKris: system monitor?
<amit> [TK]D-Fender: host is of 64 bit and want to install 64 bit on virtual box
<AndroidKris> alright, thanks
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, sounds interesting - i'll put this one on my todo list ;)
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: you can even break things and see how to recover in a vb
<steve683> Hello everyone! I was wondering if anyone might have any thoughts on something I'm trying to accomplish. I have an old internal soundcard inside my computer (broken, I no longer use it) and I do not want ubuntu to recognize the device anymore, I think this is called unmounting or something? Is anyone able to help me out with this?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: when it comes to data I make sure I can do it before I play with real stuf
<aeon-ltd> steve683: is this a pci card?
<gaxar77> Hey everyone. I'm running Vista on a dell. Can someone explain how I can partition my drive to run ubuntu, without loosing any data. And how do I choose which OS to run at start up once it's done? Also, how do I install Linux in the new partition?
<AbhijiT> amit, it is only possible if your processor support 64 bit virtualiszation
<steve683> aeon-ltd: no, it's built into the motherboard.
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot > gaxar77
<ubottu> gaxar77, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> steve683: hmm if it uses a module you can blacklist it, but i don't know any other way
<amit> Abhijit: yes it supports
<AbhijiT> amit, then whats the issue?
<gaxar77> that was a bot?
<AbhijiT> gaxar77, ubottu is a bot
<steve683> aeon-ltd: It's not a really big deal. If that's a lot of trouble i don't need to do it.
<KBentley57> I've got a few problems with permissions and samba I believe.  Can someone help me straigten them out?
<amit> Abhijit: when m going to install 64 bit OS on virtual box  as my host is already of 64bit it shows the error http://img707.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img707/8066/screenshotara.png
<tanath> Jordan_U, any hope of it getting fixed, do you think?
<amit> Abhijit: i have VT, VT -d enabled already
<AbhijiT> amit, on that page that terminal image is yours?
<amit> Abhijit: yes this is the image when i start installing on virtual box
<AbhijiT> amit, why dont yoou use gui way? btw i dont knnow about this. ask in #vbox
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319303&p=2220151#p2220151
<AbhijiT> my doubt is you anyhow dont have 64 bit virtualisatioon or its not neatly enabled
<keithclark> I cannot upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.  I get the following: http://pastebin.com/zE2CtXHn
<Jordan_U> tanath: I don't know. "file" understands enough about the container format to tell me how many tracks an NSF file has, so I'm looking to see if there are any other apps that might understand NSF.
<amit> Abhijit: no after version 2.0 virtual box has 64 bit installation and i have 4.0.4
<AbhijiT> aaaaah
<keithclark> Maybe a big bug in ubuntu?
<AbhijiT> amit, i am not talking aboout virtual box support
<tanath> Jordan_U, cool, thanks. i usually use foobar2000 (a windows app) but it acts up a lot, and rarely plays anymore
<amit> Abhijit: ok
<AbhijiT> amit, i am talking about yoour MICROPROCESSOR virtualisation support
<AbhijiT> cpu
<AbhijiT> intel amd that
<amit> Abhijit: ye it is supports
<AbhijiT> that need to have support for 64 bit virtualisation and not the virtual box software
<wedwo-> keithclark, did you add a ppa to the repositories, add an unsupported repository or turn off your automatic updates?
<keithclark> wedwo-, nope, fresh install
<amit> Abhijit: i told u that i have enabled VT,VT-d and have these vme vmx in flags
<AbhijiT> ok
<AbhijiT> amit, try asking in #vbox then
<AbhijiT> its vbox issue then
<amit> Abhijit: ok
<amit> Abhijit: thanx
<wedwo-> keithclark, then that sounds wrong. Try doing: sudo apt-get update - then try upgrading again
<kingfarvito1> can someone help me to install world of warcraft using wine?
<Protomega> Grr I can't figure out how to install Python.
<AbhijiT> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<lazyPower> sudo apt-get install python
<lazyPower> :P
<tanath> Jordan_U, audacious?
<markoso> hi i plug in my iphone and it loads a icon and such but how do i put music on it
<Protomega> Said it was unable to unlock administaration directory
<palhmbs> I want to convert the timestamp in my dircproxy txt file logs - I've looked at gawk - does anybody have a link / idea?
<miketomdool> to unlock or to lock?
<Protomega> To lock
<Protomega> Sorry
<miketomdool> it means another admin process is using it
<Protomega> Hmm
<miketomdool> i just got on and that was the first thing i saw i didnt get the context of your question
<keithclark> wedwo-, nope, same problem.
<wedwo-> keithclark, then please file a bug report as requested
<Protomega> Basically I'm trying to install Python but I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux so I'm not sure what the hell I'm doing. :)
<kingfarvito1> anyone?
<keithclark> yup, but no time for buggy operating systems!  Time to move on.  Thanks for the help.
<palhmbs> Protomega, apt-get install?
<tanath> Jordan_U, audacious and xmms can play them. i think they need plugins, but if so i installed them so long ago i forget them
<Jordan_U> Protomega: Python is already installed.
<palhmbs> Protomega, packages.ubuntu.com --- python -- that's the package name to use with apt-get install
<tanath> Jordan_U, i really want one player that can play everything though
<tanath> Jordan_U, like foobar, but for linux :P
<kingfarvito1> "The file '/tmp/WoW-4.0.0-WOW-enUS-Installer.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit." can someone help with this?
<wedwo-> kingfarvito1, what help do you need?
<Xmf1> hey guys, How can I change my start up so that instead of Ubuntu being on the top of the list of Operating systems, I want WIndows 7 to be at the top so that it boots to win7 by default
<KBentley57> I need some help setting the proper permissions on a few network shares.  I have each user's home directory set as a share, as well as a few "common" shares that I need to allow access to
<miketomdool> but if you have synaptic already open it wont work
<kingfarvito1> im trying to install world of warcraft with wine
<rshhh> kingfarvito1: chmod +x '/tmp/WoW-4.0.0-WOW-enUS-Installer.exe'
<Xmf1> i need help changing my boot up settings? anyone plz help
<kingfarvito1> rshhh: does that go into the terminal?
<wedwo-> Xmf1, get StartupManager from Synaptic (it'll then be in System >> Admin) and use it to change the order
<hakr> ?
<hakr> ^^
<Xmf1> thanks
<keithclark> wedwo-, I must say, I'm a little stunned at the supposedly largest Linux distro having such a basic problem as upgrading.  Very, very disappointing.
<CQN> hi, i'm trying to write to a partition from the live cd. it looks like i've written to it, but when i unmount/remount the partition, no changes have been made. any ideas?
<Xmf1> points to wedwo
<CQN> the partition is ext3
<kingfarvito1> THank you guys
<wedwo-> keithclark, I agree. I am still using Lucid for that very reason
<rshhh> kingfarvito1: you can either execute what I wrote on the terminal, or just right-click on the file and find the executable setting
<keithclark> wedwo-, time to move on I think!
<wedwo-> Xmf1, you welcome
<Jordan_U> tanath: Audacious plays all tracks properly for me without any extra plugins.
<jcollierdavis> i want to do something similar to "cat file.txt | sed x y" where x was a line return and y was a space.  What's the command for that?
<tanath> Jordan_U, k. well, i'm not going to switch to another player whenever i want to play nsf.. i typically listen to my library on random anyway and i want nsf to be able to come up too
<rshhh> kingfarvito1: kingfarvito1: if you are trying to execute from the archive manager directly, it should show that message. it's by design. If you are doing it on GUI, you should first decompress or unarchive it
<tanath> Jordan_U, and the nsf playback is about the only thing i like about audacious :P
<keithclark> Anyone else able to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?  What is hindering my upgrade?
<KBentley57> error messages keith?
<keithclark> http://pastebin.com/zE2CtXHn
<KBentley57> have you checked for held packages?
<keithclark> How?
<rshhh> When a text w/ escape sequence is set for zshell's zstyle list-separator, it seems that zsh fails to handle it when a command has an argument which starts with a bar("-"). Can anyone give me an advice for this? Here's my code: http://pastebin.com/ys6amAyE
<Camarata> i played with xorg for hours, and i cant get displaylink monitors (2) and my laptop both working even with correct settinsg and drivers etc
<Camarata> only one or the other at a time
<keithclark> KBentley57, how?
<KBentley57> keith:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/128230
<Jordan_U> tanath: If I understand correctly NSF tracks are simply catenated together, so it may be possible to split a single NSF file into multiple files, one for each track.
<tanath> Jordan_U, well there's also NSFE which is different (see late comment on bug report)
<tanath> Jordan_U, er, you're talking about converting though... better to have it just play as is
<keithclark> KBentley57, sorry, nothing useful found there.
<tanath> Jordan_U, nsf has many benefits. perfect (lossless), and incredibly small files
<tanath> Jordan_U, better to treat each track as a separate file for most purposes
<Jordan_U> tanath: And I meant that if there is no metadata at the beginning of the file you may be able to split the files up and have each act like a single track NSF file.
<tanath> Jordan_U, foobar's behaviour is the best
<keithclark> Anyone else or is Ubuntu 10.10 upgrade just broken?
<tanath> Jordan_U, i believe there is metadata
<wedwo-> keithclark, could you please paste the result of: /etc/apt/sources.list
<JDM_SOHC> Hey guys, anyone able to get vshare plugin working on 10.04?
<JDM_SOHC> i used Wine to install it, and it said installed fine, than when I launch a window to watch video I keep getting the download Vshare screen.
<wedwo-> keithclark, my apologies, that should be: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<keithclark> wedwo-, V
<rww> !gksudo
<keithclark> wedwo-, http://pastebin.com/G7bYkPs1
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tanath> JDM_SOHC, what's vshare?
<kadapaguy> Hi friends,i have an issue,yesterday i installed an file from ubuntu forums,to make my SD Card Reader work,i installed it in usr/src and the file keucr,i want to delete that file,it is causing an error for me,everytime when i want to install or remove any software for terminal or ubuntu software center,it is showing an error.the link for error is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/572923/
<Ziber> what would cause an 'input/output error' when trying most commands?
<Ziber> (ubuntu 9.04 cli)
<kadapaguy> can any one tell me how to remove that one
<rww> Ziber: Ubuntu 9.04 reached End of Life status in October, 2010. It is no longer receiving security updates and is not supported in this channel. Please see the message ubottu is about to give you for instructions on upgrading to a supported release.
<wedwo-> rww, noted! keithclark, 1 sec, just need to check it against mine
<KBentley57> sudo rm /path/to/file
<rww> ubottu: eol | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AndroidKris> I have a question, kinda simple I'm sure, but I'm a noob. When i have multiple windows open on  the screen, and I go to rotate the desktop cube, my windows always look flat...how do I give them separation and make them 3d ish?
<AndroidKris> anyone know how to do this?
<Ziber> ... End of life?
<kadapaguy> any one there
<rww> Ziber: yes. Normal Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months. Long Term Support releases are supported for three years on desktop, five years on server. 9.04 is a normal release, and April 2009 + 18 months = October 2010.
<Jordan_U> AndroidKris: Enable the "3D windows" Effect.
<Ziber> I dont think you understand. I think its a problem with the server itself. Even if it was an unsupported older release, I should be able to run commands, like who, etc.
<kadapaguy> Hi
<Ziber> Not that I can actually do any of the commands in that upgrade page.
<AndroidKris> in Compiz jordan_U?
<JDM_SOHC> Anyone know about my issue?
<Jordan_U> AndroidKris: Yes.
<Ziber> http://paste.ziber.org/57196
<kadapaguy>  Hi friends,i have an issue,yesterday i installed an file from ubuntu forums,to make my SD Card Reader work,i installed it in usr/src and the file keucr,i want to delete that file,it is causing an error for me,everytime when i want to install or remove any software for terminal or ubuntu software center,it is showing an error.the link for error is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/572923/
<AndroidKris> I'm not finding it there..
<tanath> Jordan_U, ok, well thanks. i'm off
<rww> Ziber: I understand fine. #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu and derivatives. Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer a supported version of Ubuntu.
<wedwo-> keithclark, add this line to the end of that list: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<wedwo-> keithclark, then do sudo apt-get update again
<Ziber> If what you're saying is true, than a) why would it not have happened in October 2010 but now and b) how to let it run any commands?
<AndroidKris> Jordan_U, I'm not finding any 3d windows option
<rww> Ziber: Your problem is not caused by it being unsupported. Your problem is offtopic for this channel because it's unsupported.
<dajhorn> kadapaguy:  Try `sudo dkms remove -m keucr -v 0.0.1 --all` at a terminal prompt.
<Ziber> Anyone know of a common cause for this problem? http://paste.ziber.org/57196
<kadapaguy> dajhorn, :it is showing Error! There are no instances of module: keucr
<kadapaguy> o.o.1 located in the DKMS tree.
<kadapaguy> dajhorn, :it worked
<dajhorn> Ziber: You can get that kind of thing when the system has zero free memory, or when stdin/stdout somehow get broken.
<Jordan_U> AndroidKris: Are you using Compizconfig Settings Mangager? You may also need to install extra Compiz plugin packages.
<kadapaguy> sorry i typed o instead of 0,thank you
<Ziber> dajhorn: free -mt, which also seems to be working, shows some free memory
<kadapaguy> dajhorn, :Thank you
<Guest68810> anyone use jdownloader?  I can't get it to launch
<dajhorn> kadapaguy: Welcome.
<AndroidKris> Yes, that's what I'm using...what plugin would I need?
<keithclark> wedwo-, same problem.  Ubuntu broken
<AndroidKris> ^^Jordan_U
<Ziber> and the fact that it works means stdin, stdout work?
<dajhorn> Ziber: Are you doing anything unusual?  Like running in a chroot or remounting /dev?
<Ziber> ...no :o
<Jordan_U> AndroidKris: You probably need compiz-fusion-plugins-extra.
<dajhorn> Ziber: Check /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog for errors.
<wedwo-> keithclark, then sorry, but I'm out of ideas. Were I in your shoes I'd forget abt the upgrade and just install 10.10 from CD
<Ziber> dajhorn: how?
<keithclark> wedwo-, nah, move on.....no time for broken distros!
<Ziber> its thinking about tail /var/log/syslog
<dajhorn> Ziber:  Yes, you can do it that way.   Also `less /var/log/messages`.
<Ziber> cant ctrl+c out of it, oddly enough
<wedwo-> keithclark, nothing wrong with Lucid
<NictraSavios> Hey Guys :D
<t-rask> Just recently I am unable to mount my 8GB SanDisk MP3 in Ubuntu 10.10 (GNOME). The device pops up on the sidebar in Nautilus, but when I try to mount it nothing happens, then when I try to Eject/Safely Remove Drive it says "The Daemon is Inhibited"
<keithclark> wedwo-, apparently yes
<dajhorn> Ziber: The controlling pty and/or console is probably hosed.  You'll need to open a new terminal window.
<NictraSavios> I'm new here, not new to IRC or Ubuntu though.
<NictraSavios> I love helping people, slightly addicted to it :P
<NictraSavios> So is their a special channel for support that i could help out at?
<Ziber> im SSHing. opened a new one
<wedwo-> keithclark, that was tongue in cheek
<Jordan_U> NictraSavios: This is the support channel. Offtopic conversation is in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kadapaguy> I am using acer aspire one 532h,my internal mic is not working,i did sudo apt-get install pavucontrol,pavucontrol but no use,no voip and sound recorder is working in my netbook,any idea?
<keithclark> wedwo-, Oh, sorry about that.
<NictraSavios> Jordan_U:  Thank you :) A
<rww> NictraSavios: and type /topic in both channels ;)
<PerfM> YES FINALLY!
<PerfM> WOOO!
<NictraSavios> Alright, is anyone that needs help not bein attended to right now?
<Ja23> Hello Everyone! I'm very curious if anyone could help me
<Jordan_U> NictraSavios: You're welcome.
<PerfM> yes me
<Ziber> any command i run now seems to just hang
<wedwo-> keithclark, keep asking, soon enough someone who has experienced your prob will be along
<Ziber> loads up to ~5
<keithclark> NictraSavios, yes
<AndroidKris> Not finding that anywhere in software center Jordan_U
<Ja23> I am trying to resize my partitions and need some advice/guidance
<NictraSavios> keithclark: alright, whatcha need :)?
<Jordan_U> AndroidKris: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<AndroidKris> 10.04
<kadapaguy> The internal mic  is recording the sound,but it is unable to play the sound
<xrdodrx> NictraSavios, that's not how it works. when someone asks something you know the answer to, you answer :) -- don't try to answer what you don't know just to 'attend' to someone...
<keithclark> NictraSavios, upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<markoso> hi im using the defalt music player to add music to my ipod it transfers the files to itunes folder and i do a sync but ipod is not seeing the files
<xrdodrx> No answer is better than a wrong answer
<PerfM> kaay so, Im assuming this is the wrong channel to ask for my question but I swear Ive been devoiced in everyother one sooo....yeah. Can someone who knows about slow internets and things and stuff pm me?
<NictraSavios> xrdodrx: But i know ALOT (not to bragg, i still have alot to learn) , so ill take my chance and say "I dont know" If i dont.
<Ja23> Is there anyone who could give me some help?
<NictraSavios> xrdodrx:And i might learn if i dont know
<xrdodrx> !anyone | Ja23
<ubottu> Ja23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<NictraSavios> keithclark: Hmm, alright what seems to be the problem ?
<Ja23> PerfM: Internet has been very slow where I live, but it's because everyone is dling windows update.
<xrdodrx> PerfM, "slow internets and stuff"?
<keithclark> Ok, anyone update from 10.04 to 10.10 successfully?
<xrdodrx> keithclark, quite a few
<markoso> any suggestions  i guess i need windows to add music to an ipod right?
<xrdodrx> !info gtkpod | markoso
<ubottu> markoso: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Ja23> I am trying to resize my partitions to increase the size of one and decrease the size of the other
<Ja23> But I am not sure how to go about it
<NictraSavios> keithclark: i did, well there was 2 issues but they were solved quickly
<markoso> i tried gtpod and says cant write to ipod database
<xrdodrx> !gparted | Ja23
<ubottu> Ja23: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<NictraSavios> keithclark: your experance my vary, the offical forums, well its members atleast, reccomend a fresh re-install as opposed to an update.
<Ja23> When I use Gparted I can shrink the one partition, but I can't enlarge the other
<AndroidKris> found it Jordan_U
<Ja23> Does the order they are placed in matter?
<AndroidKris> thanks
<kadapaguy> Hi Guys,i am using acer aspire one 532h,i have an issue with the internal mic,my internal mic is recording,but it is unable to produce the output,what to do,and voip software like skype,ekiga are not working in my net book,i am using ubuntu 10.04 with acer aspire one 532h(A0532H)
<PerfM> xrdodrx: I downloaded this shit box thing and I dont know how to get rid of it cause it's making my internet uber slow and wont let me go on google :/
<Assid> wasssup my peeps
<xrdodrx> markoso, iPod model?
<PerfM> AND I NEED GOOGLE!
<aristotle2600> sacarlson: thanks again for all your help
<Jordan_U> AndroidKris: You're welcome.
<markoso> its a iphone 3gs
<redbox> Ja23: You can't repartition a live system. So if you're trying to partition your hard drive (the one you're using right now), you want to use LiveCD for that.
<xrdodrx> !language | PerfM
<ubottu> PerfM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<keithclark> Yeah, I'll try another distro.  Ubuntu was fine until this 'upgrade'.  Something went wrong here.
<Alek> hello all
<Ja23> Redbox: Thank you!
<AbhijiT> hi
<NictraSavios> keithclark: I hate to say it, but if your gonna reinstall , try linux mint. Or stick with ubuntu and go 10.10
<AbhijiT> where can i get 10.10 wallpapers in my lucid?
<AbhijiT> help
<PerfM> Okay, pardon me. Sorrry...
<ardchoille> keithclark: have you tried a fresh install? I never do upgrades and have never had any problems
<xrdodrx> markoso, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<NictraSavios> keithclark: If you tell me the issues i may be able to help :)
<Alek> so i need some help
<keithclark> Hey NictraSavios, I stated my issues here already.
<NictraSavios> keithclark: Sorry, just joined 5 minutes ago >.<
<markoso> why does it have to be so difficult
<xrdodrx> AbhijiT, let me make a zip for you :D
<wedwo-> !ask | Alek
<ubottu> Alek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AbhijiT> xrdodrx, thanks!
<nertil> wich one is better apache2 or nginx?
<Cannibal> why won't my ubunto pc show up in my Workgroup?
<keithclark> No worries, time to move on.  thanks folks!
<NictraSavios> keithclark: , Good luck !:)
<AndroidKris> now, how do I make the top and bottom dock things disappear during cube rotation/
<AndroidKris> ?
<Seppman> good morning! just one question, i accidently broke my installation and so man doesn't work anymore. can someone please tell me the command for cdrecord to back up an folder and all in it?
<Flannel> Seppman: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ has all the man pages online
<xrdodrx> AbhijiT, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18005713/backgrounds.tar.gz
<Saturn_Neptuni> Good day helpful people
<Seppman> if i would have x ...
<AbhijiT> xrdodrx, thanks!
<xrdodrx> AbhijiT, just decompress that. it's a copy of everything in my /usr/share/backgrounds on Maverick :)
<xrdodrx> no problem
<Saturn_Neptuni> Does anyone here have experience with data recovery, the usage of testdisk, etc...?
<NictraSavios> Seppman: try cp (folder path here) /media/(cd name here)
<AbhijiT> ok
<xrdodrx> Seppman, err, might want to find out why man is broken
<NictraSavios> Seppman: if you dont know the names, try ls -a /media/
<xrdodrx> :\
<thethinker> how do i change my user picture in ubuntu 10.10?
<NictraSavios> Seppman: and verify it worked via ls -aR /media/
<wedwo-> Alek, you need to ask your question to get any help!
<xrdodrx> thethinker, system > prefs> about me
<AbhijiT> hey guys
<xrdodrx> click the silhouette :)
<AbhijiT> clamav is not updated. do i need to get it manualy? donesnt clamav automatically gets updated in ubu repo?
<AbhijiT> hep
<AbhijiT> help
<NictraSavios> Seppman: **remember, a backup not verified/tested dose not exist
<xrdodrx> !antivirus | AbhijiT
<ubottu> AbhijiT: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<AbhijiT> xrdodrx, you dont got me question
<Seppman> that doesn't work either, i need a command for cdrecord, please
<NictraSavios> ubottu: and that dosent matter, if your windows friend dosent have antivirus hes just plain dumb.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Binary_Wolf> i removed clamav :D
<xrdodrx> NictraSavios, err, not necessarily...
<NictraSavios> Binary_Wolf: Great Job !
<xrdodrx> maybe he's so smart as to not need it :P
<NictraSavios> xrdodrx: wed have to take this into off-topic :P
<Binary_Wolf> i mean it wasted resources on my netbook
<nertil> wich one is better apache2 or nginx?
<Binary_Wolf> and i didnt need it :)
<xrdodrx> !poll | nertil
<ubottu> nertil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> NictraSavios: Copying files to /media/ will not write them to a CD.
<nertil> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Seppman> hmm, maybe i shoud ask in #fedora?
<nertil> !poll | xrdodrx
<NictraSavios> Jordan_U: Really? Dont they write to the drive if you copy them to it
<ubottu> xrdodrx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nertil> !google | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Flannel> nertil: Please stop that
<xrdodrx> :<
<ian_> Hi guys, I have a quick question regarding Ubuntu server.
<gaelfx> !abusethebot > nertil
<NictraSavios> Jordan_U: Like cp /root/random_file /media/DVD
<thethinker> what is the purpose of prefs> about me? what do i gain for filling this out?
<ripclaw> hey, when im running SET it says that metasploit is "disabled" how do i enble it?
<nertil> !abusethebot > gaelfx
<ian_> I believe that i set up the network incorrectly, and i don't know linux well enough to reconfigure the network settings.
<Ritlee> so any simple way to subtract time using the date command?
<Flannel> nertil: Again, please stop that.
<redbox> nertil: "/query ubottu !hi"
<Alek> just trying to be polite.  I am new to ubuntu and cant get my internet working.  I have a dwa-130 wirless usb and have found a page on the forum   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645273 and did that.  the computer sees my device but i can not find the network and the light on the side of the device does not turn on.  I was wondering if they meant that this device only worked on the
<Alek> 32-bit OS or if they just meant i had to use the 32-bit drivers. Thanks
<nertil> !stop | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<gaelfx> ah, got it
<ian_> Could somebody knowledgeable help?
<gaelfx> !botabuse > nertil
<nertil> umad?
<Flannel> nertil: Please stop creating noise in this channel, thanks.
<Binary_Wolf> are we not allowed to offtop here? :) lol
<ripclaw> !botabuse nertil
<Jordan_U> NictraSavios: CDs and DVDs cannot be written to and re-written to in blocks at any time like normal drives and so can't be used the same way. You need to use a program of some sort to prepare the filesystem with all the files you want, then burn that complete filesystem to the disk in one go.
 * gaelfx grabs some popcorn
<NictraSavios> Hey guys... while im here i got a question.... Is kDump in the default Repos? I keeps saying its not.
<rww> Binary_Wolf: no. #ubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic stuff.
<redbox> Binary_Wolf: There are #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<xrdodrx> nertil, not really :) when you need help with ubuntu and you're banned from this channel, you'll be the mad one
<MK`> Is there a GUI for shred? :)
<nertil> well if they ban me im sure ill join with another host/nick
<NictraSavios> Jordan_U: Thanks, i learned something, since i use a 2TB backup HD i never had to do that, ill remember it for next time :D
<Jordan_U> NictraSavios: You're welcome.
<redbox> MK`: shred --help # it is really straightforward, I believe.
<MK`> alright
<Seppman> i don't have any /media here, no X, no automounter, and so on. i know what i am doing, and all i need is the options for "cdrecord". i am here with weechart, a program i am not familiar with, and i don't see all the text (because i havent the filter in weechat enabled)"
<rww> nertil: ban-evasion is a violation of freenode network policy. I don't recommend it.
<redbox> MK`: Also, "man shred" for complete manual.
<MK`> When I view file properties, it shows MB as 1024 KB, etc. How do I get it to use them as 1000 KB?
<Binary_Wolf> redbox: thanks!
<smilidon> Hey I just installed 10.10 the alternate install cd for powerpc on an iMac G3 but after the boot screen there is no video I have scoured the forums but nothing seems to work any ideas?
<Cannibal> If I my Ubuntu-XP wireless home network doesn't work. Is my Samba smb.conf file the problem?
<gaelfx> smilidon: I didn't think PPC was supported in ubuntu any more?
<rww> gaelfx: there's a community-supported port of it still
<smilidon> Yep it is I found it
<NictraSavios> There we go, all registered up.
<smilidon> I am a ppc noob
<gaelfx> rww: good to know
<NictraSavios> Hmm, well i must be off :D
<gaelfx> !ppc > smilidon
<ubottu> smilidon, please see my private message
<ian_> i configured my network incorrectly on boot, could somebody tell me what commands to put in the ubuntu server terminal to reconfigure it?
<gaelfx> smilidon: did you read that already?
<PerfM> Wooooo! Thanks for nawt helping meee!
<Seppman> my mount_msdos is broken too, if it wored i would have put(ed) on /fat
<Camarata-> is it pronounced, Uh-bun-too or Yoo-boon-too
<Seppman> cdrecord is my last chance to backup /home, /root, and /etc
<smilidon> Yes I had tried those suggestions
<gaelfx> Camarata-: I always thought it was oooooh-boon-too
<rww> Camarata-: oo-BOON-too
<Camarata-> oooh not yooo?
<rww> Camarata-: correct
<xrdodrx> Camarata-, it's pronounced however it's easiest for you :) I personally say oo-bun-two
<Camarata-> ruins my slogan i wanted to put on a little Ubuntu for beginners page :(... "When you know, Ubuntu" thinking it rhymed (at beginning of word) with "You"
 * cyix prefers Linux
<BlueBomber7> \me prefers GNU/Linux
<AbhijiT> hi
<gaelfx> smilidon: can you start in terminal mode?
<AbhijiT> how to get two awn instances?
<AbhijiT> one for bottoma and one for left ???
<AbhijiT> help
<Seppman> no one? ok, i'll try at #fedora
<Camarata-> gaelfx: from GRUB you can choose recovery, and then choose bottom opption for terminal
<gaelfx> !enter > AbhijiT
<ubottu> AbhijiT, please see my private message
<smilidon> Well anyone have a preferred iMac G3 era PPC install that works out of the box
<markoso> ok i tried the article to get iphone working im using gtkpod and it still says unable to write to ipod db wtf i guess i need to dual boot with windows ahhhh
<gaelfx> Camarata-: haha, I wasn't asking how to do it, I was asking if smilidon can do it or not
<rww> Seppman: umm. You should be using the support channel that corresponds to the distribution you're using. If that... meh.
<markoso> anyone use ubuntu any able to put music on there ipod sheesh
<gaelfx> I love when that happens
<markoso> it transfers the files but the ipod does not see it
<gaelfx> markoso: did you try exaile?
<Camarata-> :D
<markoso> exaile whats dat
<markoso> <--getting frustrated with linux
<gaelfx> markoso: it's a different program for playing/managing your music. I assume you're using rhythmbox now?
<markoso> rythombox gtkpod amorok tried so far
<AbhijiT> how to get two awn instances?
<Camarata> markoso: Rythmbox put music on my friends iPod straight after a fresh install of 10.10 last week
<gaelfx> markoso: does your ipod have any special software on it, or is it just the normal s/w that comes with it?
<Camarata> I converted him to Linux after he had sound driver issues etc, he's been able to sync, etc since
<markoso> it puts the  music on the ipod but i pod dont see it
<harasho> hey i keep getting an error when trying to update ubuntu 7 to 10. is there anyway to do it manually?
<markoso> its a iphone 3gs
<Camarata> harasho: i'm not sure on manual updating I would have to check but you could make a partition, put teh files on it for backup and fresh install 10.10?
<markoso> ubuntu reconized it and rythombox see it and puts music initunes direcotry
<Binary_Wolf> no!!!
<Binary_Wolf> dont do it!
<Binary_Wolf> dont sync iphone ipod with rhytmbox
<Binary_Wolf> cause it will mess up some metadata of your songs
<harasho> camarata: the only thing is that i dont want to fresh install 10.10. i was really hoping to upgrade. i bought a book that came with a custom 7 so i was hoping to keep its features
<gaelfx> nice pyramid of response you built there, Binary_Wolf
<Binary_Wolf> gaelfx: and?
<Camarata> harasho: which special features?
<gaelfx> nothing, was just commenting on the aesthetics
<markoso> ill try  exaile last chance and its back to windows where stuff works most the time  (dual boot) ugh
<harasho> camarata: unfortunately i do not know all of them. its server stuff and source code. all the code used in the book is on the os
<gaelfx> markoso: I think you can install itunes in wine
<Binary_Wolf> i am sorry, i will use proper english and grammar from now if it is what you meant :)
<markoso> what with 50 terminal windows and 2 hrs
<Camarata> gaelfx: iTunes via Wine does work
<Binary_Wolf> doesnt work
<gaelfx> Binary_Wolf: haha, no, no, I was merely commenting, no judgment
<Binary_Wolf> oh wait
<markoso> sorry im just pissed a bit
<Binary_Wolf> no
<Binary_Wolf> maybe it does work,it was just wine that was glitching
<gaelfx> markoso: that's pretty normal around here
<Binary_Wolf> i need to try it again
<Nick_Osborne> Evenin' all.
<Binary_Wolf> but i doubt it will sync you idevice
<Nick_Osborne> So, I have a question.
<Binary_Wolf> good evening Nick_Osborne
<gaelfx> markoso: I would suggest that if you want things to work the way you expect them to, give the itunes for windows a try using wine
<markoso> after many years you think linux would be ready for people not just geeks
<Nick_Osborne> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on an older laptop, and it's not doing anything.
<markoso> if  exaile  i might try wine
<Camarata> Nick_Osborne: you boot the the CD and do you get to the screen for Try vs Install?
<Binary_Wolf> um it is not linux fault there is no itunes version for it
<markoso> do i just dl itunes from the site and wine will see it or is it some long drawn out process
<Nick_Osborne> I didn't get any screen.
<markoso> i dont care for itunes i just want shit to work
<Nick_Osborne> It went straight into loading... then nothing.
<Camarata> markoso: drivers and proprietary software not existing is not a "problem with Linux" it's the lack of market share and other company interests to be had in Mac or Windows
<markoso> ugh
<gaelfx> markoso: understandable markoso, but as with changing anything, there's a bit of a learning curve involved
<Camarata> Nick_Osborne: if you didn't even get a screen/GUI to install I would suggest trying to burn another disc..maybe at a lower speed
<Camarata> markoso: i had one issue with drivers since i used DisplayLink adapters, other than that Empathy, XChat, etc all worked out of the box... apt-get install via Software Center repos is actually easier and faster for installing software
<kj6lxu> im trying to install cutecw (qt based morse code training program) but when i run it all i get is  "     undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii     "
<Camarata> and even a novice can make a bash script to apt get his facorite software to repeat on other clients etc etc, some things are easier in linux and many equivalent softwares exist
<ichbinsnicht> hello...is there a way to tell ubuntu to send dns requests to a different port than 53?
<markoso> everything was fin untill i buy a iphone
<gaelfx> markoso: I think you'll find that installing wine will help, especially if there are other apps you expect to use from before
<redbox> Camarata: ssh?
<markoso> i have wine
<Camarata> markoso: should have got a Droid ;), but Apple has interests in making stuff work only on their ecosystem
<vivk> has any one tried developing in android from ubuntu ?
<Nick_Osborne> this is what I'm getting. It goes to the purple screen. I alt-tab and I get an error chroot: can't execute 'mktemp' : input/output error
<gaelfx> lol, that's gotta be a great quote, "EVerything was fine til I bought an iPhone"
<Camarata> Nick_Osborne: is this first or second disk?
<markoso> droid was more money
<Nick_Osborne> first.
<Nick_Osborne> Only disk, mind you.
<kj6lxu> im trying to install cutecw (qt based morse code training program) but when i run it all i get is  "     undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii     " help! ????
<markoso> can i get itunes with play on linux?
<Camarata> Nick_Osborne, if there are no known issues with your cd drive i would suggest another disk, you could unplug power and hold the power button for 10 seconds to reset pram or what not and try it again
<Binary_Wolf> i think it is faster to install apps via apt-get rather than via software center (it is kinda laggy )
<Camarata> that fixes some hardware bugs sometimes, but otherwise i would assume bad disk?
<Nick_Osborne> I've never had any problems with the drive before, and it's a brand new disk.
<Camarata> markoso: i have done iTunes (Windows ver) via WINE before, but Binary_Wolf suggests it may be buggy?
<ichbinsnicht> is there a way to tell ubuntu to send dns requests to a different port than 53?
<Camarata> Nick_Osborne: i burned 3 disks of Ubuntu 10.10 in last week or so for myself and others, one of the 3 was bad... i bought cheap disks and used a Windows ISO burner since the lapto pcame with Windows on it
<markoso> ok  exaile did not work, i will burn a win 7 disc tommorro and get itunes
<Binary_Wolf> Camarata: so as feedback on WINE site says
<Camarata> Nick_Osborne: so it happens
<Binary_Wolf> according to new itunes
<Nick_Osborne> Windows has an ISO burner? I used a Third party burner.
<Camarata> Nick_Osborne: I *think* as of Vista it comes built in
<Nick_Osborne> I'm still running XP SP3
<Nick_Osborne> I tried running it from USB... it did nothing.
<Binary_Wolf> i use windows only for itunes lol
<TinyTom> Why does it ask me for a time zone then only list Chicago
<Binary_Wolf> everything i need is on linux
<gaelfx> TinyTom: click on the map
<Camarata> TinyTom: click the map directly
<TinyTom> I'm in the text installer
<TinyTom> This might not be the newest version
<Bogus8> I have a buddy that I set up on 10.4 server... every now and then (seemingly randomly) his network will stop working... all he has to do is hit a key on the local machine and poof it's back up and running.  I suggested getting one of those perpetual motion birds like Homer did but he would rather fix it. ;)  Anyone ever seen this?
<TinyTom> Eitherway I'm beyond that point, I've installed this thing like a hundred times
<TinyTom> It always says Chicago
<TinyTom> Which isn't a time zone
<Bogus8> It almost seems like it's going to "sleep" but it's a fairly stock server install and it's so random
<Bogus8> we've also changed NICs out
<FluxD> Is there a way to turn off libnotify for certain apps? And is there a way to turn off libnotify completely?
<Reallycool> sometimes when I wake up from suspend the touchpad's physical button only partially works
<Nick_Osborne> I'm trying to re-install from USB.
<ichbinsnicht> or can someone tell me what the error iptables: No chain/target/match by that name. means?
<Nick_Osborne> See if it does the same thing as the CD did.
<redbox> FluxD: You could remove libnotify or rename the libnotify binary to something else (ie libnotify-off)
<FluxD> redbox, no other "right way"  to turn it on and odd?
<Bogus8> Reallycool: was that directed at me?
<Assid> how do i set x-chat to use nick: instead of nick, ?
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: Where do you see that message?
<Bogus8> Assid: been a long time but did you look at the preferences?
<karla> FluxD, I don't think libnotify is as much a problem for you as is the notification daemon
<ardchoille> Assid: Server > Preferences > Nick completion suffix
<FluxD> karla, yea I think it was renamed or something
<redbox> FluxD: It is serving its purpose -- To notify you.
<karla> FluxD, well there's a bunch of them
<ardchoille> Assid: Server > Preferences > Input box > Nick completion suffix
<FluxD> I want to turn it off for certain apps
<Reallycool> Bogus8 no
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: im trying to redirect dns request to the tor dnslistener using this iptables rule: iptables -t nat -D OUTPUT -d remote_dns_ip -p udp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to remote_dns_ip:5353
<redbox> FluxD: Look in certain apps's preferences. Some of them do have options.
<Bogus8> Reallycool: my bad
<Assid> ardchoille,  i dont see input box..
<karla> FluxD, otherwise you're most likely stuck with it, no notifications or all notifications :/
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: is there anything wrong with this rule
<ichbinsnicht> ?
<MK`> When I view file properties, it shows MB as 1024 KB, etc. How do I get it to use them as 1000 KB? (my buffer is gone, if it was answered I missed it)
<Reallycool> was directed at anyone who might have an idea how this could be fixed
<FluxD> How do you do no notifications?
<ardchoille> Assid: It's under Interface in the prefs ui
<Bogus8> Reallycool: gotcha... I too have an odd problem... good luck.
<Reallycool> thanks
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: I think you need to change the command to suit your needs. Where it says remote_dns_ip, you need to change this and OUTPUT to real values
<Assid> wait your talking about x-chat for gnome right
<Assid> ardchoille,  wait your talking about x-chat for gnome right
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: i sure did that...but i don't wanted to expose the ip adresses here ;)
<gaelfx> MK: why do you want it to do that?
<AntiLiberal> IP address scardy cats
<ardchoille> Assid: I'm talking about xchat, not xchat-gnome
<MK`> so I can keep track
<ardchoille> Assid: there are two apps for xchat in ubuntu, xchat is the better one
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: other than that, not sure. Maybe try ##networking
<gaelfx> MK`: you do know that 1MB=1024KB, right?
<MK`> I mean a MB MB, not a MiB MB
<stefwal> hello
<Camarata> Anyone know any XORG tricks and such?  I have Laptop + 2 DisplayLink Monitors (usb to dvi)... I can get the 2 monitors working OR the laptop screen but not both.  Drivers are install (obviously) but I just cant get xorg.conf right or something... i want all my monitors if anyone can help :D
<gaelfx> MK`: ok, now I'm even more confused
<ardchoille> MK`: 1024kb = 1MB. 1000kb is not quite a megabyte
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: do you think that this is the solution to redirect dns requests to a different port than 53 or shall i look for another solution?
<MK`> I'm referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: i mean send....not redirect
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: It might be right but you probably should use the newly respected command: ip
<filip_> can somebody tell me what preference to change so that i don't have to enter a password every time i install a program or make an admin change?
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: what command?
<Camarata> filip_: login as root
<Nick_Osborne> Well, it started to work, but the last command line was Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: ip
<karla> filip_, look under /usr/share/policykit-1
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: i dont understand
<Tiktalik> Don't worry
<Tiktalik> I do not need help
<Nick_Osborne> hasn't moved for about 5 minutes.
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: what do you mean?
<filip_> can i just give myself (a user) all admin privileges?
<karla> filip_, or polkit-1, whatever
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: There is a command called ip that can do what you want. See the manual with this command: man ip
<MK`> so I am referring to Nautilus
<MK`> is there a way for me to change the setting in it?
<ytt3r> Can I get a little help guys? I've installed Ubuntu twice on my new hardware, and both times it says "Read Error" before it gets to anything ubuntu.
<gaelfx> MK`: did you try 'nautilus --help' or 'man nautilus'?
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: ok...do you maybe know a site where this is explained with examples?
<MK`> I am not on ubuntu now, I was just curious if it was something you guys knew offhand
<Nick_Osborne> I'm having that, too
<filip_> ok, after polkit-1, what then?
<MK`> Mac OS X v10.6 started showing them the decimal way, I was surprised Ubuntu didn't heh
<gaelfx> MK`: definitely don't know it offhand, but from what I've seen in the --help, it doesn't look like there's an option to change it
<filip_> which file in the actions folder contains what i need to change?
<MK`> hm
<gaelfx> MK`: there might be a conf file somewhere you can edit to get it working, but it's probably buried pretty deep
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: http://linux.die.net/man/8/ip
<gaelfx> MK`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/369525
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369525 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Use IEC standard for binary byte units " [Medium,Triaged]
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> I used k3b to burn a disc and now it can not be mounted, when i check open the disc in k3b the files show up. and when i try to add a new file to the session and tell it to finish the session it fails
<stefwal> where can you ask to review an ubuntu webpage when there are probably mistakes inside?
<lwizardl> how can i force mount the disc to backup the files to the computer again
<MK`> hm
<Jordan_U> lwizardl: What error do you get when you try to mount it?
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: this is the manual...but i would need an example to understand how this works
<filip_> ok i figured it out, thank you for the help
<lwizardl> Jordan_U, when i put in the disc it spins up and nothing shows up
<lwizardl> Jordan_U, when i open k3b it shows a session on the disc
<lwizardl> 3.6GB dvd disc
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> is there some kind of plug in or whatnot that would allow me to upload documents to google docs from my ubuntu system?
<soreau> ichbinsnicht: ask in ##networking and explain your setup and what you want to do
<eoss> hello, i recently installed nexuiz and i cant see other player models theyre invisible and the game is very laggy
<eoss> i had win7 installed and nexuiz ran smoother than smooth
<Nick_Osborne> Well, I don't think 10.10 likes my older laptop. It froze up on me multiple times.
<Jordan_U> lwizardl: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/"?
<ichbinsnicht> soreau: ok, thx
<Jordan_U> eoss: What graphics card do you have?
<gaelfx> MK`: http://gaffitter.sourceforge.net/ that's the best I can find for what you want, I guess
<eoss> Jordan_U, Radeon HD 4870
<stefwal> is falling asleep
<MK`> ah
<eoss> i have the proprietary thing installed in the additional drivers section too
<soreau> eoss: You will want latest kernel and userspace for open radeon driver or you can try installing the proprietary fglrx driver (sys>admin>additional drivers)
<karla> eoss, what's the output of fglrxinfo ?
<eoss> soreau, i did that and it worked in aditional drivers
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/eaedtR0h
<eoss> isplay: :0.0  screen: 0
<eoss> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<eoss> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
<eoss> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (3.3.10237 Compatibility Profile Context)
<FloodBot3> eoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pw-toxic_> hi,  may I shutdown my computer although a raid is just beeing resynced?
<Jordan_U> lwizardl: OK. If you run "ls /mnt/" do you see the list of files on the disk?
<gaelfx> MK`: but it looks like it's mainly for external media
<lwizardl> yes
<gh0st> k there's a wireless switch on my laptop and it was off when I boot into ubuntu, when I turn it back on it it still shows up as "wireless disabled" I ran sudo ifconfig wlan0 up but nothing
<MK`> yeah :/
<soreau> eoss: If you remove fglrx and install xorg-edgers and mesa-experimental package, you can test gallium. Better to have a latest kernel too though (2.6.38 or later)
<MK`> At least the other system programs like the partitioner show it in decimal
<Jordan_U> lwizardl: Then you're done, it's mounted. Do you need help accessing /mnt/ from the GUI file manager?
<eoss> soreau, ok
<soreau> eoss: Also for open drivers you might need texture compression library. More help with the  open driver in $radeon
<soreau> #radeon*
<Psycho_Dad> Hey everyone! Using Ubuntu 10.10 and my wireless connection disconnects always after I initiate a download or something. I'm using a wireless dongle to connect to my local AP using WPA2. encryption. The same setup works with Debian 6. Tho' I'm all for Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<lwizardl> how come this disc didn't mount and have it load the folder popup like all the rest
<lwizardl> and have a desktop icon
<ferreirathiago_> Psycho_Dad, use other wifi module
<sangha> wicd
<Psycho_Dad> I'v tried wicd. Same thing happens.
<gaelfx> MK`: it is really strange that there isn't a simple way to change it
<monty> so I see BitchX is no longer the standard irc client in ubuntu
<monty> what client am I using? I ran the irc command
<sangha> partially because "sudo apt-get install bitchx" doesn't do any good
<Psycho_Dad> ferreirathiago_: By other wifi-module you mean another dongle? :)
<FishFace> monty, Xchat most likely
<soreau> monty: probably pidgin
<monty> im in terminal
<MK`> yeah I am surprised
<FishFace> monty, Ooooo. Dunno
<Flannel> sangha, monty: BitchX was unsupported, and was dropped from the repos.  irssi is the preferred terminal IRC client by most.
<gh0st> there's a wireless switch on my laptop and it was off when I boot into ubuntu, when I turn it back on it it still shows up as "wireless disabled" I ran sudo ifconfig wlan0 up but nothing
<sangha> ahh alright thanks
<ferreirathiago_> Psycho_Dad, dongle is hardlock, or no?
<monty> I ran /ctcp monty version and it reported back ircII
<Psycho_Dad> ferreirathiago_: I don't know what a hardlock is. It's a USB wireless adapter, TP-LINK WN322G (v2). It's supposed to be supported. And it works, but dies shortly after I download, upload, etc.
<ferreirathiago_> ok
<Psycho_Dad> Furthermore, when it dies I have to restart my router to be able to reconnect.
<CharlyCoder> Ubuntu newbie question: Can Ubuntu 10.10 be fully installed on a PC *without* an Internet connection?
<Jordan_U> CharlyCoder: Yes.
<rww> CharlyCoder: Yes. The install CD contains all packages needed for a standard installation.
<rww> (or in the case of the LiveCD, the whole casper image)
<Psycho_Dad> I've tried using wicd, same thing happens. After that I remove network manager and wicd, kept wpasupplicant and setup my interface in /etc/network/interfaces, was able to connect and... the same thing happened this way too. :/
<ferreirathiago_> Psycho_Dad, Do you have tried restart network-manager?
<leapy0yo> hi
<ferreirathiago_> Psycho_Dad, for reconnect? no restart router
<CharlyCoder> rww: So even though the installer has put a "X" next to this computer is connected to the internet, it will still install correctly?
<leapy0yo> once i stop a running process with control z , how do i start the process without fg   nad start it in background
<rww> CharlyCoder: yes
<rww> leapy0yo: bg
<CharlyCoder> rww: Fantastic. Thanks very much.
<Psycho_Dad> ferreirathiago_: I've restarted the network-manager of course. And I *really* had to restart my router to be able to reconnect. Nothing helped even rebooting my machine.
<raido> leapy0yo: you cant do that, you want "screen" for that kind of stuff
<ferreirathiago_> tried modify wifi security for WEP?
<ferreirathiago_> *route
<genestew> exit
<Psycho_Dad> Nope. But I really don't want to. Because this same adapter, with the same router works just fine with Debian (although as I said, I really want to use Ubuntu).
<peng_> ...
<Psycho_Dad> What can be the difference in wireless communication in Debian and Ubuntu?
<pksadiq> I see almost a 1500 users in this channel, almost 99% keeping mum , and so really who are those people? or are they really people?and too why they are here if keeping mum?
<rww> pksadiq: ask #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<raido> Psycho_Dad: I would check to see what driver Debian is using, Ubuntu may use a different driver and that could be the issue
<pksadiq> rww: there too the same, I'm afraid, ;) logging in and sleeping
<raido> Psycho_Dad: Chech the version numbers if they are the same driver.
<msl> pksadiq, We are doing other things :)
<pksadiq> msl: happy if you say what you do ;) ?
<Psycho_Dad> raido: They are using the same driver zd1211rw. I'm not sure about the version numbers tho'.
<lulzay> hello friends
<msl> pksadiq, I personally am learning more about sed and awk.  Really good docs at www.funtoo.org.
<raido> Psycho_Dad: you could attempt to install the driver from the Devian repo to the Ubuntu install. See if that works
<lulzay> i tried to install ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 beside windows 7 and have failed both times. I installed a fresh 500gb hd just for ubuntu to use. it seems to format and go through install, but after reboot, it just boots into windows.
<pksadiq> msl: may I private message you? I don't need to flood here
<Psycho_Dad> raido: Hmm, under debian I've checked in synaptic that I have zd1211rw-firmware package. In the Ubuntu package search webpage (as I'm under Debian currently) I couldn't find this package.
<raido> It might be wotht a try to grab that debian .deb and install it in ubuntu.
<Psycho_Dad> raido: Yeah I think so. :) I hope it'll turn out right.
<raido> Psycho_Dad: good luck and you may need to blacklist whatever driver Ubuntu currently loads, or uninstall it.
<Psycho_Dad> raido: It loads this driver (zd1211rw), I'm sure about this. I just don't know if it installs this firmware.
<Psycho_Dad> The Debian installer doesn't contain this firmware, I had to load it from a USB during install, but the Ubuntu installer didn't ask for it. It is a non-free firmware.
<raido> Psycho_Dad: see here for the Dibian repo for that http://wiki.debian.org/zd1211rw
<Cannibal> Hi. Why will ubuntu not show up in my XP network Workgroup folder?
<soreau> ! samba | Cannibal
<ubottu> Cannibal: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cannibal> I've done everything I can find to set up samba with no success.
<Psycho_Dad> radio: Thanks raido I'll try and install this Debian firmware in Ubuntu. I hope it'll help.
<raido> Psycho_Dad: np, let us know
<Psycho_Dad> K, bye!
<LordNLptp> after a crash while running dselect as root, whenever i try to update in dselect i get an error "the access method is already locked"
<LordNLptp> clearly theres a lockfile somewhere i need to remove, but where?
<LordNLptp> "the access method area is already locked"
<LordNLptp> that's the error
<Guest70869> test
<ericy> Guest70869: test.
<raido> tset
<Matt_> Question for the gurus.  I have just started using Ubuntu on a laptop, and when it is on battery power it will not use the WiFi, on AC adaptor it will work on Wifi fine
<pksadiq> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Binary_Wolf> !test
<Matt_> I know this must be a setting somewhere... any Ideas?
<Diamondcite> Matt_: Before checking for settings.
<Diamondcite> Could you please make sure the wifi adapter is still detected when on battery power?
<SpYker> test
<Diamondcite> Matt_: As such.. please do lspci and lsusb twice, once with AC and once without.
<Matt_> I am currently on that laptop... so If I unplug I will drop cvonnectivity
<adam__> hello!
<Diamondcite> Err that can be troublesome.. no wired connection useable?
<Matt_> do what?  I am completely new to Linux so I have no clue what you mean
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SpYker> is this the back|track forum, or all ubuntu?
<rww> SpYker: Just Ubuntu and official derivatives. Backtrack discussion is in #backtrack-linux.
<SpYker> thanks rww
<ericy> Matt_: I vaguely remember some sort of battery power level (when low by a certain user settable percent), that would turn off WIFI. But this may be in my Debian based Nokia N900 cellphone.)
<vimholic> hi
<gaelfx> MK`: this is starting to freak me out, even google does it wrong
<Guest7491> hi
<Guest7491> how to register ?
<gaelfx> MK`: they report the same size for gigabytes and gibibytes
<rww> ubottu: tell Guest7491 about register
<ubottu> Guest7491, please see my private message
<sy_> :)
<sy_> hi
<MK`> [01:45:16] <gaelfx> MK`: this is starting to freak me out, even google does it wrong
<sy_> rww, is my hero
<adam__> what would be the best channel to ask questions about trying to compile/install a program?
<MK`> that google thing is a bit of a bug
<MK`> like it even reports data transfer rates in binary
<MK`> even though no one *ever* used binary for data transfer rates
<gaelfx> I've lost all faith in the world :(
<Cannibal> What is a sharename?
<sy_> gaelfx, Don't.
<Cannibal> God damnit. I quit linux.
<rlankfo> lulz
<gaelfx> hilarious: google "1 gibibyte in bytes", the calculator's answer directly contradicts the very first result
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adam__> can someone help me with a program i'm trying to install in the terminal?
<gaelfx> rww: sorry, got a little sidetracked
<pksadiq> adam__: ask the doubt, someone will help you.
<pancom> hello!
<sy_> o_o
<gaelfx> but to bring it back on topic, nautilus doesn't actually display the size of things correctly
<sxndave> gaelfx: the MiB MB thing?
<pancom> why does it say couldn't get hostname when i connect?
<gaelfx> sxndave: yeah, that'd be it
<rww> pancom: /join #freenode and ask them.
<sxndave> gaelfx: pita if you ask me, needs to be an option for the user to select imo
<raido> pancom: because your machine has no DNS entry
<sxndave> gaelfx: I guess its been requested a thousand times already, but just in case. Do you know where nautilus development is hosted?
<gaelfx> sxndave: that's exactly what I've been thinking, but I mean it really is displaying things wrong
<MK`> funny:
<gaelfx> sxndave: it reports 9922843178 bytes as 9.2GB, which is rather blatently incorrect
<MK`> google 1 gigabyte in gibibytes
<MK`> or vice versa
<gaelfx> sxndave: nope
<ytt3r> Hey guys, I've been having the same problems as these guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479416
<rww> Can we move the Google-fu to #ubuntu-offtopic, please? Mountain View's inability to use words right isn't an Ubuntu support question ;P
<ytt3r> not really sure how to fix whatever's going on...
<raido> sxndave: http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus
<sxndave> raido: ty
<pancom> could someone help me resolve a configure error when I use the make command?
<ytt3r> I just upgraded my motherboard and processor and ram.
<Mission_Control> awesome
<AbhijiT> !details | pancom
<ubottu> pancom: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mission_Control> I've never been on freenode before
<root> all
<root> hey all
<homiethesock> can you guys help me with a super-non-specific problem while i don't bother waiting for a response and continue to list details which make no difference whatsoever?
<root> how everyone
<needhelp1> does ubuntu come with a terminal web browser installed by default
<needhelp1> like elinks or something
<bazhang> homiethesock, not really
<Mission_Control> hello fellow noun
<itong> nbnb
<pksadiq> needhelp1: w3m is by default
<Guest38785> okok
<needhelp1> pksadiq, thanks
<itong> ok
 * homiethesock chuckles just a little
<ytt3r> When I try to boot with my new biostar motherboard and phenom ii x2 560 processor with 4 gb's of ddr3 ram and a 70 gb hard drive using a pci connector, I get the error outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479416
<Guest38785> bye all
<Mission_Control> goodbye fellow noun
<bazhang> homiethesock, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sjacobs> Help please guys - LOVE ubuntu. But I cannot get sound. Have tried so many things
<sjacobs> Please help
<nawk> is "live chat support" no longer part of Ubuntu?
<Matt_> Back on
<sjacobs> nawk: Where can i go for live chat support
<pksadiq> !sound | sjacobs
<ubottu> sjacobs: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest38785> anyone 17 here?
<sxndave> !ot | Guest38785
<ubottu> Guest38785: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<homiethesock> sorry baz, understood, etc
<Guest38785> no no no
<Guest38785> you use windows
<Guest38785> ubantu not good
<Guest38785> ue windows 7
<Guest38785> ok?
<FloodBot3> Guest38785: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mission_Control> ubAntu?
<Guest38785> ubantu too hard
<Mission_Control> ubantu?
<mrsunshine> hmm
<Mission_Control> if you're here to talk about windows 7 then why are you on in the first place?
<mrsunshine> ive checked for not to search for updates automaticly, but still the stupid update dialog comes up and tells me i need to check manualy?!
<mrsunshine> i dont want that stupid dialog to come up at all =)
<pancom> I have a problem installing a program. I am running the latest Ubuntu version. after I do whats in the readme to install, i get all these errors and that program won't start. my commands and errors are listed here... http://codepaste.net/p2src9
<sxndave> Mission_Control: hes gone ;)
<rww> mrsunshine: remove it from System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<Mission_Control> sxndave linux hater lol
<Matt_> okay.... dont know how to get back to talking to the dude that was halping me.... have a paste of with and without power, and am on a hard wire now
<pancom> er well the program wont finish installing...
<redbox> Mission_Control: No. Just an idiot.
<Mission_Control> I see
<sjacobs> Not sure who or how i just got help for my sound issue, but thanks. Totall n00b here. Would love to have someone help me out with this sound problem
<Mission_Control> since I'm on this I have had a problem with ubuntu
<donleo> nadie habla español
<Jordan_U> !es | donleo
<ubottu> donleo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mrsunshine> rww, ahh thanks =)
<Mission_Control> I need two graphics cards to support all four of my monitors
<Mission_Control> whenever I install both and restart...
<Mission_Control> the screens just sit there blank
<needhelp1> pksadiq, is there any terminal music players ?
<Mission_Control> don't know
<pksadiq> needhelp1: may be nvlc, if you have installed vlc, or mplayer or mp3blaster
<sjacobs> I still cannot get any sound - Anyone please help...
<Mission_Control> most of the time this channel is just people coming and going
<pksadiq> Mission_Control: just ignore it, and be in topic, do /help ignore
<YankDownUnder> Mission_Control, That's not necessarily true.
<pancom> can anyone answer my problem?
<YankDownUnder> pancom, What was the question?
<Mission_Control> what's your problem?
<xtrac> you got a problem?
<xtrac> dont we all got problems?
<pancom> I have a problem installing a program. I am running the latest Ubuntu version. after I do whats in the readme to install, i get all these errors and that program won't start. my commands and errors are listed here... http://codepaste.net/p2src9
<Mission_Control> it's probably because the latest version is unstable
<morgan> hi, having trouble with a usb hdd. keeps reappearing n disappearing. I had the prob before n fixed it somehow, but cant work out how.
<Mission_Control> or something like that
<pancom> well it says it cant find most of the files
<pancom> and they are in the right directory
<xtrac> hydra lol
<xtrac> gonna brute force something?
<Diamondcite> pancom: consider installing the -dev packages from Ubuntu Repositories
<YankDownUnder> pancom, Have you installed: build-essential
<Mission_Control> what's build-essential?
<YankDownUnder> If you're trying to build something from source, and you don't have "build-essential" - regardless of whether you've got the right files in the right places, you're not going to get very far - the headers and libs and other programs necessary for building are not there.
<YankDownUnder> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pancom> yeah, it says it is already the newest version
<YankDownUnder> pancom, Well, then you might consider looking (Google is your friend) for a pre-build package, or looking for information posted by someone else that's already tried to do exactly what you're doing (with Hydra)
<Mission_Control> I'm going to quit and re-enter as Massachusetts
<YankDownUnder> Bad state that.
<morgan> is there a linux equivelant to chkdsk for an ntfs usb hdd
<YankDownUnder> Mission_Control, Try Michigan instead?
<Mission_Control> why?
<Jordan_U> morgan: No.
<juragan_kopi> gmna w crax bt chatingan
<juragan_kopi> hjgfjhg
<Tech_Support> massachusetts seems just fine to me
<YankDownUnder> Mission_Control, Michigan is heaps "badder" than Mass.
<morgan> is there a solution.. windows has same disappear/reappear prob with the drive and chkdsk didn't seem to help.
<Mission_Control> I don't get it
<YankDownUnder> Mission_Control, Mucking with your mind, mate.
<Mission_Control> oh wait
<Mission_Control> I kind of get it
<Mission_Control> well whatever
<bisu[Shield]> I get an error gl-easy-install command not found, what am I missing?
<Mission_Control> I've got to restart this thing
<Jordan_U> morgan: For issues with Windows please join ##windows.
<YankDownUnder> morgan, You're obviously have filesystem issues with NTFS - can't rightly fix it under linux
<Mission_Control> and will be communicating through another source
<brobinson> hello all, i need help.  running ubuntu 10.10, today my usb wireless headset became undetectable, now can i fix this?
<juragan_kopi> #malang
<YankDownUnder> brobinson, Have you checked that the module for it is loaded at all?
<morgan> well i primarily use linux and one way or another i need to correct an issue with an external usb. just figured someone here may have encountered this before and had some handy help
<Tech_Support> what is it with you people and using the latest yet UNSTABLE versions of things?
<YankDownUnder> morgan, I have - and my resolution was to use MS in a VM to correct the issue - else, use like a Hiren's Boot CD to fix the issue.
<brobinson> YankDownUnder, I have never had to check for a module in the past.  It worked well before today.
<morgan> any particular steps once u used win, i can plug into an ms machine but don't seem to get any joy
<bisu[Shield]> **----------------- I get an error gl-easy-install command not found, what am I missing?
<YankDownUnder> brobinson, Every device that is a periph generally will have a module - especially USB - so you might want to find out what module is or is not loaded when you plug the device in.
<pksadiq> !find gl-easy
<ubottu> Package/file gl-easy does not exist in maverick
<YankDownUnder> morgan, I'd honestly try something like a Hiren's Boot CD - when I have issues like that - when even it's not being detected or having issues on an MS machine, I resort to that as a tool.
<morgan> thanks yankdownunder, never heard of it but I'll look it up, cheers
<YankDownUnder> morgan, It's an unbelievably wonderful tool to have and have around...
<daniel_> f
<daniel_> can someone help me?
<YankDownUnder> daniel_, Depends.
<daniel_> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and when i put my cd in, it doesn't work
<guang> 在干吗
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  clarify what 'dosent work'
<YankDownUnder> (and what CD you're putting in)
<djsoulfri> help with what
<daniel_> the cdrom
<dw-> any easy way to download veoh videos? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882491 looks hard
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  and what are you expecting it to do? are you sayign the cd is not 'auto mounting' ? have you tried to mount it regullary?
<daniel_> when i put audio cd in, the music is not playing
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  what music player are you trung to use?
<YankDownUnder> daniel_, Does the cd show up on your desktop?
<DasEi> dw-: install videowdowloadhelper-plugin in ff, call video, there you go
<YankDownUnder> trung = trying ? :)
<daniel_> no not on my desktop, but when i click on the computer icon it is there
<dw-> DasEi: darr thx
 * Dr_Willis loves playing 20 questions to get to the real question..
<sjacobs> Hey there guys - STILL haven't managed to get Ubuntu to have sound. I have an ASUS N53jq - Please help
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  and what Music program are you using to play the muzak?
<sjacobs> Running 10.10
<guang> what is this
<brobinson> YankDownUnder, is there no simple way to restart sound recognition?
<Dr_Willis> guang:  what is what?
<YankDownUnder> brobinson, Is it sound recognition you desire, or that your USB based headset works? They're two different things mate.
<DasEi> guang; this channel ?
<daniel_> none
<DasEi> !support | guang
<ubottu> guang: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<brobinson> YankDownUnder, I just want "Sound Preferences" -> Hardware to recognize my usb headset (like it did yesterday).
<dw-> DasEi: actually i have a VideoHelper but veoh is missing :/
<YankDownUnder> brobinson, Reboot, try again.
<msl> sjacobs, If you open a terminal and type 'alsamixer', are Master and PCM both turned up?
<Dr_Willis> dw- not all sites work with all tools. some sites may not work witn any of the tools.
<sjacobs> msl, Ill give it a go
<dw-> DasEi: nm it works.. sure this is the full? :/
<DasEi> dw-: this plugin with the little animated balls  which try to move if you open any flash-site ?
<dw-> DasEi: yea i refreshed getting an .flv lol
<sjacobs> msl, to the maximum
<brobinson> YankDownUnder, rebooting does not work, for some reason my usb headset has become undetectable, i guess restarting alsa or pulse audio will not work?
<ShapeShifter499> I need help creating a script that will auto login my google documents and mount them via another script..  the thing is it asks for a password.. can I have the script pass on the password when asked and how?
<DasEi> dw-: right, as of tiled files there are sites on the web, not ubuntu related though, which do such jobs, or need a loop and wget once serverdir is known
<msl> sjacobs, And there are no 'M' in the boxes at the bottom of the bars for master and PCM?
<sjacobs> msl, Im using a Realtek alc529
<sjacobs> msl, no
<dw-> DasEi: yar.. always a way
<YankDownUnder> brobinson, The USB headset is a separate module => ergo, you're going to have to find out what module it was that loaded originally, and then either try to force the module to load in your modules.conf, or manually load it.
<sjacobs> msl, I am dual booting, and windows 7 has sound fine
<msl> And your speakers are plugged in?  :)
<sjacobs> ITs a laptop
<sjacobs> But i know you have to ask
<sjacobs> :)
<sjacobs> Im in internet support
<YankDownUnder> sjacobs, Have you tried to Google and find out what sound driver is being used under linux for that sound card/hardware yet?
<sjacobs> msl, this is the only thing ruining ubuntu for me, no sound
<dw-> DasEi: actually it worked, not a partial file. very nice.. ;)
<fidyduce> hello all
<dw-> DasEi: 25MB for 1.5hrs
<sjacobs> Yankdownunder, its an asus n53jq - it is using the alc259 chip
<msl> sjacobs, Any sound related errors in your dmesg output?
<sjacobs> card : hda intel
<daniel_> can someone help my fix my cd rom?
<YankDownUnder> sjacobs, I'm not going to Google for ya mate.
<sjacobs> msl - how do i get that - dmesg in terminal?
<fidyduce> can i move the current ubuntu install on my laptop to a pendrive... keeping all drivers and profiles?
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  and what Music program are you using to play the muzak? I never saw an answer.   load up some music program, try drag/dropping the cd onto it.. or try telling it to play a cd...
<msl> ya.  It will be a large output.  You can send to a file or use more.
<sjacobs> yankdownunder - what would you like me to find
<DasEi> daniel_: can try, open a terminal..
<YankDownUnder> sjacobs, Have you even tried to Google this issue?
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  i think its possible. but  may take some work. (like most things in linux)
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  chat in the channel...  and give details as to what you are douing and trying...
<YankDownUnder> sjacobs, Cuz for some strange reason, I've found that you're not the only one, and that there are resolutions to the issue.
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis: lol i am game
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  thers some tools out there to let you 'remaster' your system onto a 'live cd' type setup. Or you could just start using 'dd'  and try cloning the HD to the other drive.  be carefull with dd.. one typo can erase the system :)
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo hwinfo | grep cdrom
<DasEi> daniel_: is the drive listed at all ?
<daniel_> DasEi:i see the cd rom in computer
<DasEi> daniel_: so yes
<sjacobs> yankdownunder, what solution can you find?
<DasEi> daniel_: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis: ok if there is a forum i could read and study up before my new thumbdrive gets here that would be awesome. really it is not a big deal i will just use the new netbook edition if all else fails...
<msl> fidyduce, It will take some work to get the bootloader fixed if you copy everything over.
<matt__> Diamond as soon as I pulled the AC it went down again
<msl> Might be easier to just install to the USB and move over your files...
<daniel_> <DasEi>:it says that the program is not installed
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  it depends on exactly what you want to do really. theres some remaster guides. or just check out the '!clone' factoid.
<DasEi> daniel_: which prog ?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | fidyduce
<ubottu> fidyduce: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<YankDownUnder> sjacobs, In your GOOGLE search box: realtek+alc259+ubuntu => I'm not going to Google for folks...you're more than capable.
<fidyduce> thanks everyone i will look into this
<sjacobs> yankdownunder - thats all i wanted to know - i wasnt ASKING you to google. Just what to google for
<pksadiq> YankDownUnder: why shouldn't you google? :O
<daniel_> dasEi:nvm so what now
<DasEi> daniel_: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<dan_> Hey dudes
<DasEi> daniel_: give replied link here
<daniel_> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> link?
<daniel_> dasei:pastebin.com/32xygFGA
<daniel_> http://pastebin.com/32xygFGA
<DasEi> daniel_: got it, yes no entry for cd there, did you put cd in after installing  , and which distro do you use ?
<bullgard> Does Maverick provide libreoffice DEB program packages? Using Synaptic I could not find any.
<sjacobs> yankdownunder: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/LLXmLNg2EVKwaoRJkMpR - this has a solution, but i am not sure how
<kickedfish> hi all. I'm doing a clean install. had to do the acpi workaround for the install because it was freezing @ kernal_thread_helper did the install magic and now when I try to boot, it freezes at thebsame point.
<daniel_> i used cd to install ubuntu and what is a dsitro?
<daniel_> oh more thing how do i make the text in red in this chat?
<korsakov> Hi! It looks like my attempt to repair grub2 after windows installation corrupted ext4 neighbour partition. I run gparted which reports me unallocated 93Gb instead of my good old /dev/sda8 with photos and stuff.  I also know that it lays befween 291930112 and 488397167 sectors on my hdd. Can I somehow try to repair it and have my pics back? With fsck.ext4 -b for example?
<DasEi> daniel_: flavours of ubuntu, lsb_release -a  tells you
<Morten_> Hi, I use the gnome display preferences to configure my external screen, but now I have a problem. At work I use one kind of external monitor, and at home I use another. When I try to detect monitors at home, the one from work shows up, and I cannot select the correct resolution... Does anyone know what to do?
<daniel_> No LSB modules are available.
<daniel_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<daniel_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<daniel_> Release:	10.10
<daniel_> Codename:	maverick
<FloodBot3> daniel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard> kickedfish: This apparently is a hardware-related bug. Please google for it in Launchpad with the catchword of your computer's type name.
<DasEi> daniel_: so maverick is it, fine
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<YankDownUnder> sjacobs, Install the "backports" for your kernel, check to make sure the module is NOT blacklisted in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (and others) => after a reboot, find out if the "hda-intel" module is loading via "lsmod | grep intel" => if the module is loaded, check the volume levels (so you're not muted)
<daniel_> it says command not found
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo chown -R $USER /media/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> check your spelling.
<daniel_> No such file or directory
<YankDownUnder> daniel_, Um...have you checked to make sure the audio cd was, um, clean and without heaps of scratches?
<junius_> Hey, My wifi's working fine on ubuntu, but while on, my wifi light on the laptop is blinking like crazy, should I be worried?
<daniel_> i have tried diffrent cd's but none of them work
<sjacobs> yankdownunder - Dumb that right down for me
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  you mean differnt 'audio/music cd' ? or have you tried some actual DATA cd's also?
<YankDownUnder> sjacobs, I can't, really, mate. That's about as dumbed down as you're going to get...
<DasEi> daniel_: which cmd caused an error ?
<daniel_> hold on let me try data cd
<kickedfish> hey guys, don't mean to be a douche, just on andirc and not sure if I'm sending messages.  you guys see me?
<DasEi> daniel_: you want an fstab entry, anyway..
<Dr_Willis> I should point out - you DONT mount a Music/Audio CD. You just run a music player and it should access it..
<junius_> Hey, My wifi's working fine on ubuntu, but while on, my wifi light on the laptop is blinking like crazy, should I be worried?
<YankDownUnder> kickedfish, Nope - don't see you at all.
<korsakov> Can anyone tell me the difference between "blocks" in fsck and "sectors" in gparted info? I really need to repair my ext4 partition
<daniel_> sudo chown -R $USER /media/cdrom
<kickedfish> <3 thanks Yank.
<Dr_Willis> DasEi:  i have not seen the use of a fstab entry for a 'cdrom' used in ubuntu in some ages...
<Dr_Willis> if ever.
<DasEi> korsakov: sectors are line the line of a streetsystem, whereas blocks are the single houses
<Dr_Willis> gnome should auto mount data cd's as needed. and a music cd.. well.. start a music program and see if it can play them
<junius_> Hey, My wifi's working fine on ubuntu, but while on, my wifi light on the laptop is blinking like crazy, should I be worried?
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: as of udev ? on lucid still there
<daniel_> dasEi:the data cd doesn't work
<YankDownUnder> junius_, The light blinking fast and repeatedly can cause radiation damange to your retinas. Don't look at the light.
<kickedfish> junius_ not a problem Ubuntu takes control of some hardware led's and makes them work as status lights.
<DasEi> daniel_: dir set at chown'ed ?
<daniel_> heh?
<DasEi> and=at*
<daniel_> ??
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo chown -R $USER /media/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> DasEi:  none of my Ubuntu box;'s here have a entry for cdrom in fstab.. I seem to recall if an entry was in fstab can break automounting. (but i have no entries on the 3 machines i am checking)
<junius_> hmm, well itz right on top of the keyboard of my laptop so very hard to not look at it, any way to get rid of it ?
<piercedwater> demolish your pc
<piercedwater> now
<YankDownUnder> junius_, You'll have to put on a blindfold - save your retinas.
<daniel_> DasEi: i did that:sudo chown -R $USER /media/cdrom and nothing happens
<DasEi> daniel_: fine, so :
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo mount /dev/sr0  /media/cdrom
<rww> piercedwater: be helpful, please
<Dr_Willis> daniel_:  you did put a 'data' cd in the drive just a moment ago?
<daniel_> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device3
<daniel_> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<daniel_> yes
<DasEi> daniel_: sr0=srZero
<rww> use /dev/cdrom instead
<DasEi> daniel_: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<rww> DasEi: the error they posted has a 0 ;)
<DasEi> o or 0 ? heh
<kj6lxu> how to install gnome 2.32 on ubuntu 10.04 ?????
<rww> DasEi: get a better font ;P
<kickedfish> if junius_ didn't get yelled at for spamming and impatience and I have only a half idea if someone saw my first message~spaaaam~(kickedfish) hi all. I'm doing a clean install. had to do the acpi workaround for the install because it was freezing @ kernal_thread_helper did the install magic and now when I try to boot, it freezes at thebsame point.
<rww> kj6lxu: You don't. Ubuntu doesn't add new major versions of software the repositories for released versions of Ubuntu.
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rww> s/the/to the/
<daniel_> http://pastebin.com/VvGGzqE3
<kj6lxu> rww: can i install from source
<Dr_Willis> kj6lxu:  if thats not the version in the repos.. use a ppa, or use source. (ppa would be easiest)
<Dr_Willis> kj6lxu:  but its proberly better to not do this on a 'work' machine.
<rww> kj6lxu: Sure, but it's likely to cause all sorts of problems and isn't supported here.
<bullgard> Does Maverick provide libreoffice DEB program packages? Using Synaptic I could not find any.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  not in the default repos. I think theres some LibreOffice ppa's out there
<rww> bullgard: There's a PPA for it. Maverick's repositories only contain OO.o
<rww> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<javahorn> Hi
<javahorn> what is the best way to install skype with working video?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dr_Willis> No idea on the video part.
<bullgard> rww, Dr_Willis Thank you very much for your help.
<kickedfish> [0.727302] [ffffffff8100aee0] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10 is where its hanging. if I have piqued anyone's interest.
<daniel_> DesEi; u there?
<DasEi> daniel_: yes, lil' wondered about such a short syslog, no hints from there
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo mount /dev/cdrom  /media/cdrom
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<javahorn> any idea for video, does it work the way i install from community link?
<Fwb2700> Hello
<DasEi> daniel_: no error ?
<daniel_> unknow device
<kickedfish> hey all, reset my BIOS to optimal defaults and it worked. thanks for listening.
<DasEi> daniel_: hwinfo | pastebinit
<daniel_> The program 'hwinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<daniel_> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<daniel_> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<DasEi> daniel_: see above
<Fwb2700> I was here earlier seeking help. And well I still had the same issue. I cannot boot any os I am getting error not partition exists. Grub rescue
<AbhijiT> !fixgrub | Fwb2700
<ubottu> Fwb2700: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<DasEi> daniel_: hwinfo | pastebinit
<daniel_> The program 'hwinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<daniel_> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<daniel_> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<daniel_> this is what i get
<FloodBot3> daniel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> daniel_: so it tells you the exact command to use . to install the program.
<DasEi> daniel_: i gave you installation of pastebinit and hwinfo in the first lines, so scroll back a few lines , or read the output in your terminal
<Dr_Willis> which is a really neat feature in the command line for ubuntu to have. :)
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: no, its all this error messages, bad ubnut, ;)
<Fwb2700> AbhijiT: Thanks butt that confuses me I am new to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> DasEi:  to much text... cant handle it all...
<daniel_> http://pastebin.com/tCfZ6eM0
<DasEi> ah
<AbhijiT> Fwb2700, oh no idea then i got to go some work to do bye ask someone else
<AbhijiT> bye all
<Dr_Willis> DasEi:  neat little blog losting on that 'topic' -> http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/locutus/its-too-hard-is-no-excuse-43304
<root> hi
<Guest40740> hi
<DasEi> daniel_: (no cmd!) line 298   block.device = '/dev/sr0'
<daniel_> ?? what that means?
<DasEi> daniel so found as thought, hal maybe :
<Guest40740> my USB webcam is not working in ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<suprscott> can anybody point me to a really good faq on setting up virtual directories using 10.4 and apache?
<Fwb2700> Ok can someone help me?
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo apt-get remove --purge hal
<Guest40740> how to install latest UVCdrivers for usb cam?
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo apt-get install hal
<daniel_> ok i did that
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<bestwithu> hey can anyone guide me how to use Terminal in ubuntu as any pdf or videos
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo mount /dev/sr0  /media/cdrom   (with a disk being inserted)
<daniel_> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart ok i did that
<Dr_Willis> bestwithu:  thers 1000's of web sites and books and guides otu there on usibng 'bash' and thet termnial
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Fwb2700> I guess not :(
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo mount /dev/sr0  /media/cdrom   (with a disk being inserted)
<Dr_Willis> bestwithu:  check delicious.com under the 'bash' and 'terminal' tags also.
<bestwithu> thanks a lot both of you
<daniel_> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<Tech_Support> for some reason I can't boot anything from a flash drive on this laptop
<Tech_Support> IBM Thinkpad
<Tech_Support> it's an old machine
<Dr_Willis> Tech_Support:  with some old machines.. they may not even support boting from flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> Tech_Support:  with some old machines that can boot from flash. ive seen them be very picky about what flash drives they can boot from
<Fwb2700> I cant boot anything fullstop
<DasEi> daniel_: somewhat strange, like a disabled port in bios.. well hwinfo sees it, and no complaints in syslog..
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:  not even a live cd?
<Tech_Support> the cd tray doesn't work so I don't know how to install xubuntu
<DasEi> daniel_: open and close the tray (always a cd in in this tries)
<Dr_Willis> Tech_Support:  networkboot is a possibility. or remove hd, put in a differnt box. install.. put it back
<daniel_> DasEi: it worked fine on my windows 7 but when i installed ubuntu 10.10 it stoped working
<Tech_Support> I'm stuck with freaking windows until I can install it from an external hard drive casing
<DasEi> daniel_: dmesg | tail | hwinfo
<Tech_Support> I've thought of both
<Fwb2700> Dr_Willis: Live cd works. Only. I want to fix my bootloader though so I don't need cd
<Tech_Support> hmm
<juk> hey im back hehe
<Tech_Support> hey youe back
<Tech_Support> awesome
<DasEi> daniel_: strange thing is that the hardwarelister shows correct /dev identfier whereas terminal says unknown device
<juk> Tech_Support: do i know you?
<daniel_> hm... so what now?
<DasEi> daniel_: dmesg | tail | hwinfo
<Tech_Support> I don't know
<juk> ok
<Tech_Support> I'm also known as mission control
<daniel_> ok i did dmesg | tail | hwinfo
<Tech_Support> massachusetts
<Tech_Support> and village idiot
<DasEi> daniel_: dmesg | tail | pastebinit, sorry
<Fwb2700> And bob
<Tech_Support> I also go on wyldryde server
<DasEi> Tech_Support: please put nicks, else gets confusing
<daniel_> http://pastebin.com/2RzE1QKb
<Tech_Support> ok
<zr_> aaaa
<Fwb2700> If we are talking to everybody though??
<zr_> 测试下
<Fwb2700> ENGLISH
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:  so if a live cd works.. why can you not install the system?  perhaps resummarize the whole problem to the channel.
<daniel_> <DasEi> should i reinstall the ubuntu?
<DasEi> daniel_: did you change something in bios since install from cd ?
<daniel_> no
<DasEi> daniel_: complaint regarding hda_intel and irq (that's sound)
<Fwb2700> Dr_Willis: I have tried that. As soon as I reboot and remove cd it doesn't boot. I am avoiding deletein m win 7 partition as I need it
<LXCC-Vincenzo> hi all
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-manager
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:  'it dosent boot' meaning - you get no grub menu? or the grub menu fails... or....
<iromli> hello guys, what's the command to show all environment variables?
<Dr_Willis> iromli:  'set' or 'env' i recall.
<Dr_Willis> iromli:  the list can get very large
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fwb2700> Dr_Willis: Error no such partition grub rescue:
<daniel_> Reading package lists... Done
<daniel_> Building dependency tree
<daniel_> Reading state information... Done
<daniel_> Package gnome-volume-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<daniel_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot3> daniel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel_> is only available from another source
<daniel_> E: Package 'gnome-volume-manager' has no installation candidate
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:  interesting.. this is a normal ubuntu install. - nothing fancy?
<DasEi> daniel_: though it's not win, I suggest a restart, it's like for an unknown reason no entry under /dev, maybe hal does the trick then
<DasEi> daniel, k..
<iromli> Dr_Willis: ah yes, 'env' does the trick ... i keep fogetting this command ... thanks
<Fwb2700> Brand new install of 10.10
<DasEi> daniel_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<daniel_> ok i will restart
<DasEi> waiiit
<daniel_> http://pastebin.com/UwbESkQF
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:  yo could try to reinstall grub manually from a live cd. via a command similer to --> http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/locutus/its-too-hard-is-no-excuse-43304
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:  oops.. wrong paste.. just a mioment
<Fwb2700> Dr_Willis: Brand new install of 10.10 along side 7
<Dr_Willis> tomboy crashed my noted.. just a moment. :)
<LXCC-Vincenzo> i'd installed Lubuntu 10.4 on my eeepc 701 some mounths ago, but now i cannot enter with graphical screen. Using alt+f1 i can enter in text mode (so i'm sure the password is correct). how i can fix the problem?
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:  command similer to --> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  you see no LDM (gui) login screen? or is it there but not letting you login?
<daniel_> <dasEi> the cd still doesn't work, i think i will reinstall the os
<Fwb2700> Dr_Willis: Tried that earlier someone on here was helping. Couldn't get it to work
<DasEi> daniel_: strange thing that..                open terminal again
<DasEi> daniel_: cd /dev && ls
<daniel_> ok
<Dr_Willis> Fwb2700:   You could always put the grub loader on a flash drive and see if it can boot from that. (as a test)
<DasEi> daniel_: no sr0  there ?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: i can see the LDM, but when i try to enter with my login-password, i cannot enter
<daniel_> no it's not there
<cyphase> does anyone else find that the automatic totem bookmarking only works sporadically?
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  as a 'test' you could stop ldm with 'sudo service ldm stop' (from a console) then try 'startx' and see if that gets  you to the desktop
<DasEi> daniel_: pastebinit /var/log/messages
<daniel_> http://pastebin.com/Gm1ZWQ6r
<atari2600a> hey, I know natty's beta should be hitting within a month so I was wondering if someone could give me a more finite ETA
<KucukMubasir> hi guys, when I type "sudo service gdm stop" I got "stop: Unknown instance", why might it be?
<concon> atari2600a: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<atari2600a> concon: thanks
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pnorman> I'm contemplating getting a SATA controller for my ubuntu server. Any suggestions as to where to go for researching hardware compatability?
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: maybe because it's not running ?!
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  you are not accidently using XDM/KDM/LDM are you?
<atari2600a> saddening that I'll have to wait another month, but nice to know a3 is hitting the streets this week
<atari2600a> kthxbye
<DasEi> daniel_: also all fine there, as 48X cdrom in sr0 ... sudo touch /dev/sr0
<KucukMubasir> Dr_Willis: I open it in recovery mode and in root
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: so no gdm runniing, try with start instead, then stop works
<KucukMubasir> thanks
<DasEi> :)
<KucukMubasir> and when I type sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*, I got this error after a few lines "Couldn't find package nvidia-*"
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo service udev restart
<KucukMubasir> oh, I resolved it as well, I think
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: miss the '-',  and for a checkout first append a --dry-run
<daniel_> maybe this will help:http://img824.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2xfq.png/
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: I tryied, it says: "ldm: unrecognized service"
<KucukMubasir> DasEi: do you mean "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*" ?
<KucukMubasir> oh, you were referring the --dry-run-purge ?
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: sudo apt-get  remove --purge nvidia*  --dry-run
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  if you are useing 'gdm' try gdm, if kdm, try kdm. just make sure your 'login screen' service is not running befor you try the startx command.
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: the appendix to make sure you don't waste unwanted pakets, if all fine,  cut it again
<KucukMubasir> DasEi: same error
<KucukMubasir> Couldn't find package nvidia*
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: you saw the turnaourund in first half of cmd ?
<KucukMubasir> what do you mean by that?
<DasEi> daniel_: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: apt-get remove --purge vs apt-get --purge remove
<daniel_> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<KucukMubasir> DasEi: ?
<DasEi> daniel_: but ls should show it now under /dev
<KucukMubasir> there are some packages "Note, selecting nvidia-blablabla" for reges "nvidia*"
<DasEi> aharr, KucukMubasir
<DasEi> daniel_: cd /dev && ls
<DasEi> sr0 there ?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: with ctrl+alt+f7 i can see login screen of Lubuntu, but in text mode, using ps aux, i not see ldm or gdm or kdm, do you want see the entire ps aux?
<daniel_> cd /dev && ls
<daniel_> yes sr0
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  you may want to ask in #lubuntu how to stop their login service. I thought it was ldm. it may be called somthing differntly
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  you could look in /etc/init/ and see if theres a gdm.conf or ldm.conf of somthingelseDM.conf it may be using.
<DasEi> daniel_: the touch just placed a "dummy there", well :  sudo gconfeditor
<DasEi> daniel_:  sudo gconf-editor
<DasEi> *
<daniel_> the configuration editor just opened
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ok thank you Dr_Willis
<KucukMubasir> DasEi: any help for me apart from aharr ? :(
<KucukMubasir> could I be removed them already?
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: apparently files where found now, so if nothing but nvidia is listed.  drop the dry-run from the end and do desired purge
<MegaHerz> I need to create WIFI network via /etc/network/interfaces on 10.04. Is there a good guide on this?
<KucukMubasir> DasEi: that list is the same as without dry-run anyway
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis found lxdm, i'll try to stop it
<DasEi> KucukMubasir: remove often pulls lots of dependencies out, too, which is not always wanted, this was my advice, and you found your nividias now, nor ?
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: why do you have to do it via that particular path?
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: for reasons ) can you help me?
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: not sure, but I'll try
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: just need to know what to type in the /etc/network/interfaces - how to setup key, ssid, and make my dhcp to work over it upon its start
<KucukMubasir> DasEi: I still get "couldn't find package nvidia*"
<daniel_> <DasEi>: u there?
<KucukMubasir> anyway I am trying to install the package now, let's see
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: did you check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo ?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis found ok stopped lxdm, using startx (without sudo) there is this error "Error from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: actually, I'm having the Internet via WiMax using a device with reverse engineered driver which doesn't like NM for some reasons. So I have to stop NM service every time I run the Internet
<falkon303> anyone ever find out how to make desktop effects work again?
<falkon303> mine decided to randomly quit
<falkon303> I've read about similar experience
<falkon303> s
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: and now I just need to share my internet with a comrade laying near me in the hospital ))))
<falkon303> not nvidia
<falkon303> just that ubuntu said "Oh... I am tired of desktop fx"
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: no, thanks for the link!
<falkon303> "let's put some horizontal lines through your firefox fonts while I am at it."
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: well, if you're connected via wireless, I'm not sure if you can create your own ad-hoc wireless network, but lemme do a little more digging
<falkon303> "Thanks UBuntu!  My website looks waay better!"
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: and np by the way
<gaelfx> !enter > falkon303
<ubottu> falkon303, please see my private message
<falkon303> I don't need that stupid 3d matrixy looking pos cube neways
<gaodebo> 济南的
<gaelfx> !zh > gaodebo
<ubottu> gaodebo, please see my private message
<falkon303> ubottu please see my (.|.)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  so 'startx' is not even working for the user?
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: when you say WiMax, are you talking about 3g?
<bisu[Shield]> how do you install git 1.7
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: I don't know technical details but afaik WiMax is what a provider called "Yota" here in Moscow uses in his network and I thikn its more like WiFi, but fires on broader distances )
<Dr_Willis> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 5660 kB, installed size 11684 kB
<Dr_Willis> bisu[Shield]:  it seems to be in the default repository.
<KucukMubasir> darn
<KucukMubasir> I got the error of "frequency is out of range"
<KucukMubasir> DasEi: any help for this?
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: hm, well, if it's using your wireless card, I don't think you'll be able to make a wireless network with it and keep your connection
<KucukMubasir> can I change something in conf files to decrease this frequency?
<gaelfx> gaelfx: but you could set it up so you can play wormux or something like that together :D
<gaelfx> MegaHerz:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<usseldridge> Hello every one!, do you how to create an iso image from a usb ubuntu pendrive?
<Dr_Willis> usseldridge:  not sure thats going to be easially doable.. whats On the pendrive now exactly?
<gaelfx> MegaHerz: oh, it might be possible/easier if you have a wifi USB dongle so you can use one wireless device to connect to the internet and another to broadcast your adhoc network
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: no, I use a special device, plugged into usb
<MegaHerz> gaelfx: so they are different devices - one for the Internet, and another - for Wifi
<Customer__> Hey, I'm having terrible troubles with Samba. No matter what I try, my XP box and Ubuntu box can't see each other...
<stieg> does anyone know where to get binary drivers for ralink WNIC
<bisu[Shield]> weird the latest is 1.5
<DasEi> daniel : ?
<usseldridge> Dr_Willis: i have to create a VirtualBox machine but VB don't support booting from usb
<Fudge> hi how can I make a init.d script start on boot, my runlevel is 2 and rc2.d 3 4 etc has S19espeakup as i figured it would, but it snot starting on boot and there are no errors i can see
<javahorn_> Hi, i am on LIVE CD ubuntu 10.10. Can i find skype and test it firsthand for video etc , before installing actual ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> usseldridge:  just 'dd' the flash drive to a image file. and set it up as a hard drive image for vbox. would be a way to do that then.
<Dr_Willis> usseldridge:  no need tomake it an 'iso' image file. when a HD image file can work
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis: any suggestion?
<Fudge> javahorn_  sure look in synaptic for skype
<javahorn_> Fudge:  sorry very new
<Dr_Willis> usseldridge:  ive seen some vbox docs/guides on doing this. but never tried it myself.
<falkon303> ruby on rails or php (anyone)?
<javahorn_> Fudge:  where to find synaptic
 * gaelfx1 sighs, pidgin :(
<Dr_Willis> synaptic is not on the default setups any more i thought.
<Fudge> click on system menu, administration then synaptic package manager
<gaelfx1> Dr_Willis: Synaptic is, software sources is hidden inside it though
<falkon303> sometimes I think hummus was created by the gods
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  applications -> software center look for skype perhaps.
<Fudge> oh Dr_Willis ?  you can also goto a terminal or console and type sudo apt-get install skype
<usseldridge> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll try
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  that works :)
<eXpLoD> how do i refresh the upper panel?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: yes, startx not work for the user
<Dr_Willis> if the repos are right
<Fudge> sry Dr_Willis  for answering whilst you were
<falkon303> so the other day I was tweaking with getting silverlight to run on ubuntu
<Fudge> now back to my prob with espeakup, its not loading on boot :D
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  as a second 'test' try making a new user. 'sudo adduser billgates' (or whoever) and login ont ot he console as them.. see if startx works for them.
<falkon303> I got the loader to show up
<falkon303> the spinner
<gaelfx1> !enter > falkon303
<ubottu> falkon303, please see my private message
<falkon303> what jacks it up is when the xml file identifies the ubuntu platform
<KucukMubasir> how may I go into init 3?
<falkon303> SYstem.WIndows.Browser.Dll
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel | KucukMubasir
<ubottu> KucukMubasir: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<falkon303> specifically
<gaelfx1> MegaHerz: did you find the info in that second link I sent you? there's an example interfaces file that you shoudl take a look at, I think it has what you want
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  short answser.. you dont..  ubuntu dosent use runlevels that way
<javahorn_> Fudge: it is not at software centre, i mean , does skype along with LIVE CD , so that i can test, rather than installing afresh?
<KucukMubasir> thanks Dr_Willis
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: i've created new user but startx not work
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  could be the Skype repos are not included by default.  check the skype factoid to see where its at.
<Dr_Willis> !skype | javahorn_
<ubottu> javahorn_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<KucukMubasir> is there any solutions for "frequency is out of range" error?
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:   thats a sign of a deeper systemissue. not just a user setting. :( that can be much harder to figure out.
<gaelfx1> eXpLoD: to refresh the panel, I believe you would have to restart gdm, so best bet is log out and in again
<Fudge> javahorn_   see my second solution, quick  check sudo apt-cache search skype if it shows sudo apt-get isntall skype
<gaelfx1> eXpLoD unless I misunderstood what it is you want to do?
<falkon303> I sure wish mio factory worked on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  are you getting any sctual error messages with it? what does startx do exactly when youy try it.
<falkon303> javascript -> exe
<eXpLoD> Well the date is weird,it's upside down,so i thought refreshing the panel would help
<eXpLoD> how is the default image viewer named in ubuntu?
<sharperguy> Hey. Does anyone here know how I can install the java OpenCL library? There doesn't seem to be anything in the repos.
<rww> eXpLoD: evince, I think
<gaelfx1> eXpLoD maybe you need to remove the applet from the panel and then re-add it?
<eXpLoD> yea,how is the date and time applet named?
<ruif13> hi, please i need a big help :( dono why i can't use my monitor connected to my laptop with HDMI cable, anyone can help? i have nvidia
<gaelfx1> eXpLoD not sure, right-click it and select properties to find out
<gaelfx1> ruif13: do you have the nvidia drivers installed already?
<ruif13> yes gaelfx1
<eXpLoD> yeah just de-selected show time and then selected it again and now its fine
<javahorn_> Fudge: sudo apt-cache search skype at command prompt does not throw up anything, so it is confirmed LIVE CD does not have skype preinstalled. now best will be to install as you suggested?
<Fudge> javahorn_  in the default places it gets programs from, called the repositories
<ddd> sharperguy,  I believed u just need to add to your CP path
<Dr_Willis> ruif13:  ive seen some laptops get confused. if the cable/monitor is not plugged in when the system powers/boots up. also there may be Fn-XXX keys on the laptop to toggle the external monitor.
<gaelfx> ruif13: and have you tried asking the settings utility to detect monitors while the hdmi is plugged in?
<Dr_Willis> ruif13:  OR try the nvidia-settings tool to see if they detect it.
<Fudge> jump on skype.com and download a .deb for it, pretty easy to install sudo dpkg -i skype-filename.deb
<gaelfx> eXpLoD haha, cool, I love when stuff like that happens
<ruif13> gaelfx I the nvidia detects the model monitor and resolution but when i restart x still the same
<ruif13> gaelfx i look at the boot of my laptop and doesn't ssee anything about hdmi
<javahorn_> Fudge:  video works fine with that kind of .deb?
<ruif13> i gona pastbin my config
<ruif13> w8
<Fudge> yes javahorn_
<javahorn_> Fudge:  Thanks, let me try, be here. ;-)
<gaelfx> ruif13: gimme a sec, I'm, gonna take a look at my settings
<ayush_> which are the non-apple notebooks that have a multi-touch touchpad?
<gaelfx> ayush_: tons of em, nowadays
<gaelfx> ayush_: I'm pretty sure a lot of ASUS lappies have em
<Dr_Willis> its impossible to keep up with all the new neat stuff comming out.. or comming out soon. :)
<ddd> ehm does ubuntu support multitouch device?
<stieg> where to get binary drivers of ralink wireless cards on net, anyone knows?
<Assid> hrmm how well does ubuntu netbook perform on those 10" asus eepc netbooks
<Dr_Willis> ddd:  it was supposed tobe a improved feature in 10.10  i recall.
<ayush_> gaelfx, are ASUS laptops good for linux?
<ruif13> gaelfx my configs http://paste.ubuntu.com/572987/
<gaelfx> ayush_: yeah, I'd say they're generally pretty good
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: sorry for delay, i'm trying to create a paste of errors
<gaelfx> ayush_: most popular brands work somewhat well at least, though there's almost always a little tweaking that needs to be done
<gaelfx> ruif13: did you try to use it with twinview at all? to see if perhaps the problem is with xinerama?
<ruif13> hum gona see
<ayush_> Is there any major company that sells laptops with no OS / freedos / linux pre-installed?
<ddd> as ayush_ asked, any notebook add multitouch (excl apple)?
<gaelfx> ddd: can you scroll with two fingers on your touchpad in ubuntu? cause that's multitouch
<gaelfx> ayush_: there are a few, but most of the "majors" seem to have stopped doing that
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  the 'pastebin' command does wonders. :)
<Dr_Willis> ayush_:  system76 i think does.
<Dr_Willis> ayush_:  but 'major' is a relative word here. :)
<gaelfx> I think if you buy 1000+ units, you can get them without anything installed
<lahwran> is there a way to use apt-get trickery to 'upgrade' linux mint to ubuntu?
<concon> Synaptic had multitouch long before apple
<ayush_> yeah but system76 laptops are as costly as apple's and are made out of plastic.
<ddd> gaelfx, I haven't tried that yet. Is it support zooming?
<javahorn_> Fudge: while installing 10.10. i get "No Root File System defined". what to correct?
<Dr_Willis> lahwran:  it uses the same repos for the 'ubuntu' side. so try upgrading it and see.. dont expect much spport from here, or mint if it fails however.
<ddd> and rotating?
<gaelfx> ddd: last time I tried it on my netbook, I believe it did
<gaelfx> ddd: did not try rotating
<lahwran> Dr_Willis: it's not my machine, it's a friend who installed mint and now I'm going "eww go away mint"
<Dr_Willis> lahwran:  you could try removing all the mint specific repos.. adding the ubuntu ones.. and let it fight it out. (i would suggest doing backups)
<concon> javahorn_: Sounds like you haven't defined a root partition
<ddd> good to knowing that:)
<martinusex> Hi folks, glad to have found this channel :)
<gaelfx> ddd: well, don't take it as a given, it's something you gotta test on your hardware. just cause it worked for me doesn't mean you'll get the same results with anything
<paone> can any one help me
<javahorn_> concon: i have existing windows(corrupted), so where i should define root partition?
<gaelfx> martinusex: glad you did too, what can we help you with?
<ddd> gaelfx, got it
<ddd> Is ubuntu will use gnome3 shell on the next release?
<paone> i installed ubutnu in my laptop dell inspiron n4030
<Dr_Willis> ddd:  i dont think so.. it jhas the new 'unity' stuff its going to be using
<paone> and my wireless and lan does work
<paone> how to install it
<javahorn_> it says about unmount partitions but i did not unmount it
<paone> i am new to it
<gaelfx> ddd: there were rumory kinda things that they'll be using unity, but even if they don't, I don't think Gnome 3 will make the cut
<ddd> Dr_Willis, u mean ubuntu will _NOT_ adopt gnome3 shell at al?
<concon> javahorn_: Are you installing ubuntu while keeping windows?
<javahorn_> specify  partitions manually i clicked
<Fudge> javahorn_  when tryint to install the root filesystem goes in / so the mount  point will be /
<javahorn_> concon:  yes
<martinusex> @gaelfx : i have a broken Lucid 10.04, I installed oregano and some things around that and the GUI got messed up (mixed colors and such)
<Dr_Willis> ddd:  'rumor abound' but ive not heard it mention that they will be useing it..
<concon> javahorn_: The partition you're going to install ubuntu on needs to have the label /
<martinusex> In the end the system hangs
<Dr_Willis> ddd:  i would say it  may be in the repos eventually.. but not the default
<concon> Not lable, mount point
<gaelfx> martinusex: did you try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<martinusex> i try to reinstal from live cd but the systems hangs in the GUI mode
<gaelfx> martinusex: or maybe reinstalling gdm is a better place to start, sorry, I went a little nuclear off the bat there
<Dr_Willis> !info oregano
<ubottu> oregano (source: oregano): tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69.1-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 443 kB, installed size 4116 kB
<javahorn_> concon:  Fudge  i have to give it manually somewhere after specify partitions manually?
<javahorn_> ie / mount point?
<Dr_Willis> martinusex:  you installed a electronics app and it messed up the gui?
<concon> It's while you're specifying partitions, it's one of the input boxes
<ddd> actually I feel comfortible with gnome2.x
<gaelfx> ddd: if you really wanna try it, there's probably a ppa for gnome 3, you could always try it out with a persistent liveusb install
<martinusex> @gaelfx : never mind.. I currently try to repair the system
<Fudge> javahorn_  did you put / in as the mount point
<javahorn_> concon: Fudge , which point i have to say for /  mount point?
<martinusex> Dr Willis Yep
<ouned> hi. Does xrandr support negative positions for monitors? I have my right screen on the right and my second on the left which seems to be a huge problem for ubutnu
<gaelfx> martinusex: np, good luck
<Dr_Willis> martinusex:   that seems like a sign of some deeper problem. That app shouldent messed up the system.
<ouned> LOL i have my Main* screen on the right
<Dr_Willis> martinusex:  try booting to the text mode, see if startx works, look for error messages
<Fudge> javahorn_  that fix you up?
<ddd> gaelfx, yes I have. and my short concl I less productive
<javahorn_> Fudge: NO
<Fudge> a / i.e slash character
<Fudge> did you do that
<gaelfx> ddd: that's not surprising, it seems like a kinda wild change to undertake
<javahorn_> i get  unmount partition just after i select Engligh language
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/572993/
<javahorn_> Fudge:  so i am not sure, where i can enter this / as mount point
<martinusex> Dr Willis : right.. i really have no clue what has ahppened.. additionally I tried KiCad but I'm not sure when it actually happend: I'm currently in the text mode: will come back in a minute or so
<Fudge> javahorn_  you cant install to a drive tha tis mounted or you ahve viewed from your cd, right click and unmount it
<ddd> gaelfx,  there're some change that bother me. unity more less
<Fudge> you also need to make sure that if you are sharing it with windows that you partition it, you really need to just do a google for installing ubuntu side by side windows
<KucukMubasir> guys when I type xrandr, I get the error of "Can't open display"
<KucukMubasir> any help?
<javahorn_> Fudge:  :(
<Dr_Willis> LXCC-Vincenzo:  as another test try just running 'X' see if it has a dixplay with a X cursor..  somting seems really weird here.
<gaelfx> ddd: well, the nice thing about unity is that it's designed more or less for widescreen monitors, so things that don't need to be vertical generally aren't. I can't believe it's taken this long since widescreens became popular for anyone to do that
<Chali> KucukMubasir, have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  one of the reasons i liked windowmaker so much years ago.. :) vertical dock-warf things..
<KucukMubasir> Chali: no
<KucukMubasir> I think it is still running
<KucukMubasir> let me try
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: sounds like an interesting project, is it still around?
<KucukMubasir> I got gdm stop/waiting response
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  yes. has some neat ideas that i really Miss in these newer desktops
<KucukMubasir> "gdm stop/waiting"
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: googling
<Chali> KucukMubasir, let's talk in private so we don't flood the channel
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: when i use startx , there is no X cursor. there is only a line in black screen for a moment and after that message appear
<martinusex> @gaelfx , Dr_Willis: I went inot recovery mode and have it repair broken packages and update grub, so ths system looks healthy again. :) thank you for your healing hands
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: that does look pretty handy, and it's pretty impressive that an X11 window manager manages not to look completely awful
<gaelfx> martinusex: haha, glad you got your system back in working order
<javahorn_> Fudge: what is optimum drive space to allocate?
<Fudge> javahorn_  it depends on your drive, 20gig from
<Psycho_Dad> raido: Hi again raido. I'm back under Ubuntu and I couldn't install Debian's zd1211 firmware as Ubuntu seems to contain it in the linux-firmware package.
<gaelfx> does ubottu have anything for initial partition set up? like recommendation?
<Chali> Could anyone help me with this? "Makefile:5: buildsys.mk: The file or folder does not exist make: *** No rule for creating "buildsys.mk". Halts"
<gaelfx> javahorn_: usually it's like this: 10-30GB for '/' and double your physical ram for swap, then make the rest '/home'
<martinusex> !info oregano
<ubottu> oregano (source: oregano): tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69.1-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 443 kB, installed size 4116 kB
<ubuntuWantaBe> can someone help, I am using banshee with ubuntu 10.10 for my ipod,  but everytime I plug my ipod up I get an error saying "Could not mount HerPod"
 * gaelfx snickers
<ubuntuWantaBe> do I need to mount the ipod?
<martinusex> Ok people I am gone you might see me more often now :), Bye
<gaelfx> javahorn_: the important thing to remember is that you want your '/home' on a separate partition from '/' so that if you have to reinstall, you can still keep all your important files
<ubuntuWantaBe> I thought ubuntu 10.10 just worked with all ipods & iphones
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: it sure sounds like you ought to try at least
<gaelfx> !ipod | ubuntuWantaBe
<ubottu> ubuntuWantaBe: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubuntuWantaBe> and I am more then willing except I never mounted anything, I don`t know how to begain
<ubuntuWantaBe> oh ok thx
<zetheroo> how do you know if Java JVm is running or not?
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: go to Places->Computer . Your ipod should show up there, then right-click it and you should be able to mount it
<gaelfx> zetheroo: ps -A
<ubuntuWantaBe> ok working on that
<sony> hi all
<gaelfx> howdy, what's up?
<zetheroo> gaelfx: if it's not running how do I run it?
<V3NOM> hi
<V3NOM> hello
<ubuntuWantaBe> this time I got "unable to mount location ,DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bu
<crimson22> anyone know how to set up dual screens on ubuntu so i can actually drag windows between them?
<gaelfx> zetheroo: I don't really know, sorry. Why do you want java vm to be running?
<ubuntuWantaBe> just thought I should show you the whole mesg
<zetheroo> gaelfx: Minecraft ;)
<Dr_Willis> crimson22:  if using nvidia  - run nvidia settings.. enable twinview. restart X server. (for best effect)
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: er, I thought twinview just duped the first screen?
<ashnur> good morning
<Dr_Willis> crimson22:  if using nvidia  - run nvidia settings.. enable twinview -> save to xorg.conf  restart X server. (for best effect)
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  twinview is xinerama + extra features.. it can clone, or have one huge desktop
<gaelfx> zetheroo: you can't start minecraft straight away?
<crimson22> Dr_Willis, that's what I'm doing, and although i can do separate things on each screen, i can't drag a firefox or explorer window from one screen to another
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: ah, spiffy
<zetheroo> gaelfx: nope ... I get a bunch of errors
<ubuntuWantaBe> I wonder what the location has to do with anything?
<gaelfx> zetheroo: how did you install minecraft?
<Dr_Willis> crimson22:  be sure Twinview is enabled, and you have it set to NOT be 2 seperate X displays. I do this  all the time with m y 2 monitors
<crimson22> Dr_Willis, hmm sec will check
<zetheroo> gaelfx: I didn't
<zetheroo> gaelfx: all I have is the .jar file
<ratc> looking for a good "paint" program for ubuntu. something like windows paint. GNU paint does not have "undo" , and Gimp is okay, but i need something simpler. Anybody know a good paint program?
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-2 (maverick), package size 643 kB, installed size 1788 kB
<bazhang> ratc, for kids?
<ratc> no not for kids
<gaelfx> zetheroo: do you have java installed?
<zetheroo> gaelfx: oh .. I just did "java -jar minecraft.jar" and it's come up ... :)
<bazhang> that rules out tuxpaint then
<ratc> yes, just tried it. it's pretty cool.
<gaelfx> zetheroo: haha, congrats
<zetheroo> gaelfx: I was trying to use the command from the Minecraft site ... which was going nowhere
<himay> hey can ny one please help me with message queues
<crimson22> Dr_Willis, that did it, many thanks brosiedon
<ratc> i will try mtpaint. thanks
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: did you try unplugging and repluggin?
<gaelfx> (sorry about lateness of reply)
<ubuntuWantaBe> no trying that now
<himay> hi Please give tell me how to extract send time & recv time from message queus
<gwinbeeeee> hi, I recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, and am now faced with an unresponsive keyboard and mouse as soon as GDM starts.
<himay> vhdfgh
<ashnur> i would ask you help if it's possible. i am having a laptop with a relatively screwed up system. running xfce(was ubuntu, then i installed xubuntu and removed gnome). now it always boots in low graphics mode, but if I enter in text mode and run startx or startxfce4, everything works like charm
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: also, are you sure the ipod is charged at all?
<gwinbeeeee> this doesn't concern me too much as I plan to upgrade right into 9.10 from here but I am not sure how I am going to be able to do it without a keyboard
<bazhang> ashnur, removed gnome how
<gaelfx> !who > ubuntuWantaBe
<ubottu> ubuntuWantaBe, please see my private message
<ubuntuWantaBe> same mesg yes it is charged up
<ubuntuWantaBe> oh ok
<ashnur> bazhang, apt-get remove gnome
<gwinbeeeee> I managed to ctrl+shift+sysrq+r, and then ctrl+alt+f1
<gwinbeeeee> but from there I am not sure what to do.
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: could you pastebin the whole error message please?
<gaelfx> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<punkinhell> HEY ALL
<ubuntuWantaBe> sure
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: ok, I have another thought actually, what did you last plug this ipod into?
<ashnur> i googled this thing for more then 5 hours now, but everyone who had this problem also had some driver problems which i do not have. i found one thread where someone had the same exact problem and removing everything from his user directory solved it. but this is a half year old system, i rather not delete everything
<ubuntuWantaBe> gaelfx  unable to mount location, DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Dr_Willis> ashnur:   its possible the theres a user setting that has a lower res' selected. does the login screen also use a low res mode? theres settings tools that let you selectchange the users res.
<punkinhell> guys i need help in syntax highlightig in vanill vi
<punkinhell> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:  install teh vim package that is the 'full' vim. the default vi is vim 'light' that dosent have the feature i think
<ubuntuWantaBe> the location thing is throwing me off
<amit> Whai is PCI latency stand for and what is its function?
<punkinhell> i can't install VIM on my machine
<ubuntuWantaBe> not that I know anything abut d
<bazhang> amit, how does that relate to ubuntu
<ubuntuWantaBe> dbus either
<ashnur> I am not really sure if it is low-res or not. it does not seem like it. I have an external monitor which I configured with nvidia-settings (runned with root, saved xorg.conf) to run and turned my laptop monitor off. but the dialog about low graphics mode appears on the laptop monitor.
<amit> bazhang: just asked to know no matter sorry!
<ddd> punkinhell, sudo apt-get install vim
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: hang on a sec, I'm looking
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:   given the # of vi variants out..   you may need to find one that does support that feature then.
<ubuntuWantaBe> ok
<punkinhell> i want to basically write up some code to syntax highlighting in vi instead of doing a VIM install
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:  the default 'vi' on ubuntu - is vim.
<veovis_muaddib> Can someone please point me towards a (hopefully quick) method for making a bootable XP flash drive from Ubuntu?
<ddd> punkinhell, I don't vi support syntx highli
<Dr_Willis> veovis_muaddib:  seen that asked in her befor.. never seen an answer.. ask in #windows perhaps.
<veovis_muaddib> Dr_Willis: That's what I figured, thanks
<ddd> punkinhell, use vim
<zxh728> how can i compile vim if i want to use gvim? can anyone tell me what parameters to use when ./configure
<evrim> helo
<punkinhell> @Dr_Willis : i have vi installed on my office machine,,, i have no rights to install VIM on it
<Dr_Willis> zxh728:  why do you need to compile it?
<amit> bazhang: m still unable to install 64 bit OS on virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:  so what sort of ubuntu install is this that they dont have the normal vim installed by default?
<oCean> !info vim-gnome | zxh728
<ubottu> zxh728: vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 988 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<zxh728> i use ubuntu10.04 and i want to install vim7.3
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:  you could always compile it i guess..
<bazhang> amit, then use 32bit
<ubuntuWantaBe>      gaelfx: I last plug it into windows xp then rebooted over into unbuntu
<Dr_Willis> zxh728:  thers proberly PPA's for newer version
<punkinhell> i want to do it the hard way.. i mean if i can cook some code replicating VIM in vi, that would be better.. so any idea where i should start looking at firstlY?
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: did you eject the ipod before you restarted?
<ashnur> punkinhell, what "vi --version" tells you?
<oCean> !afk > coaboa
<ubottu> coaboa, please see my private message
<ubuntuWantaBe> no
<punkinhell> vi just tracks to /usr/bin/vi
<ubuntuWantaBe> <gaelfx : no
<gaelfx> ubuntuWantaBe: maybe you should try plugging it into a windows machine, then ejecting it, then plug it back into your ubuntu machine
<ashnur> that's not what I asked
<punkinhell> the vi i am talking about is installed on a HP-UX machine
<amit> bazhang: ok i will use 32 bit but i want to know why it is not installing so m not going to give up i will try as i want to learn only!
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:  so they are not using ubuntu?
<punkinhell> nopes
<ashnur> :)
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:  so.. why are you asking about it in here then?
<bazhang> amit, and as suggested before ask about vbox products from their site in #vbox
<ddd> punkinhell,  :)
<Dr_Willis> find/install  or compile a vi that supports what you want.
<ubuntuWantaBe> ok couldn`t hurt I guess thxs back later as now I will have to reboot back into xp then boot back into ubuntu  thats a lot of boots
<amit> :bazhang:they are saying its ubuntu problem
<ashnur> Dr_Willis, do you have any idea how can I further debug that with standard boot it enters in low graphics but with startx everything is ok. I am definitely a newbie on this, I do not know the difference betwen these.
<punkinhell> u've got my question wrong, i guess. I have vi installed on a HP-UX machine at my work place. And ofcourse i have ubuntu installed at home. as i don't have rights to install anything aon the HP-UX machine at work, i  want to add the syntax highlighting functionality of VIM in VI at work
<oCean> amit: does your cpu have vt-x or vt-d?
<amit> oCean: yes i enabled both
<Dr_Willis> ashnur:  Not sure of any differanfe  - they mey be running some dirfernt startup/desktop startup files.
<ashnur> punkinhell, I still do not understand why the simple :syntax on wouldnot work
<amit> oCean: i enabled VT,VT-d from BIOS setup
<oCean> amit:  you tried  egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo ?
<amit> oCean: yes
<punkinhell> well in vanilla vi u don't have a syntax option to work on...see how painful that is :)
<oCean> amit: and it returns what?
<amit> oCean: it has vme and vmx also under flags
<ashnur> Dr_Willis, that's what I thought, but are there any documentation somewhere about this? or any keyword to search..? I am really stuck with this :(
<ddd> punkinhell, like I said before u need to install vim. maybe with static link
<oCean> amit: hmm.. in that case you should be able to run 64bit guest. And your error is..?
<extra11> ubuntu is nice :) desktop version, any try the server version?
<bazhang> extra11, sure
<extra11> good?
<amit> oCean:http://img64.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img64/2296/screenshotyvh.png
<bazhang> extra11, some questions relating to it?
<bazhang> extra11, you may wish to try #ubuntu-server if so
<amit> oCean: i have 64bit as my host also
<oCean> amit: maybe it requires boot option for the kernel. It's redhat?
<Dr_Willis> ashnur:  as a test. make a new user.. see if affects themn also
<amit> oCean: yes i want to run red hat under virtual box and Ubuntu is my host OS
<Dr_Willis> punkinhell:  set up sshfs. use local vim to edit files..
<ashnur> ok, thanks, brb
<eXpLoD> i wanna add something in my bashrc so everytime i do scrot it saves the file in ~/Desktop/Screenshots and in .jpg format...any help?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  any idea what you need to add? ive never uses scrot
<punkinhell> ok thanks,will get back to u if it doesn't work
<oCean> amit: you might try asking in #rhel, mentioning your exact error
<eXpLoD> maybe some alias or something....scrot is just a command line screenshot taker..it's handy sometimes
<amit> oCean: ok thanx i am going for it.thanx again for giving me time
<oCean> amit: no problem.
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Dr_Willis: no other ideas?
<KucukMubasir> how may I see the log file for hardwares?
<MegaHerz> How to kill avahi to not it let come back again?
<bazhang> MegaHerz, why would you want to
<MegaHerz> bazhang: it removes IP from wlan0 damnit
<coraxx> MegaHerz: its proberly using a lot of CPU right ?
<MegaHerz> coraxx: no, it just makes bad things with my Intenet sharing
<coraxx> MegaHerz: was just guessing :-)
<amit> oNly cRiMe iZ CURiOSitY!
<javahorn_> Fudge: how long it should take to install, i am stuck at keyboard layout for almost 1 hr!!!!
<Atharva> hi
<fortash> Hello
<Atharva> i m in a prob
<Atharva> pl help
<bazhang> Atharva, then ask
<amit> problem batao
<fortash> I don't seem to find add/remove applications anywhere
<fortash> why?
<AegisX> Hi guys. I'm gonna ask a potentially inflammatory question... Emacs or vim? I want to learn one or the other.
<coraxx> fortash: which Ubuntu are you using ?
<fortash> netbook edition
<AegisX> I've read the wiki article, and I'm still not sure which to go for.
<amit> Atharva: problem batao yar
<fortash> latest
<bazhang> AegisX, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> amit, stop that
<Atharva> I have installed VMware in my Pinguy OS(Linux) .How to transfer files from host to Virtual machine ???
<amit> bazhang: sorry
<bazhang> Atharva, check out pinguy support then its not supported here
<coraxx> fortash: in your Application-menu isn't there a link for Ubuntu Software Center ?
<Atharva> ya it's there
<fortash> Yes there is
<fortash> should I search for it there?
<coraxx> fortash: that is the tool for removing and installing software easily in Ubuntu :-)
<AegisX> bazhang: I'm in the channel; do I ask a bot?
<javahorn_>  how long it should take to install, i am stuck at keyboard layout for almost 1 hr!!!!
<fortash> Yeah, just figured that out, heh sorry
<fortash> thanks for the help anyways
<badbyte> hi i wanted to know how can i autostart a programm when logging on
<coraxx> fortash: your welcome
<bazhang> AegisX, for "best" type questions yes. just try them and see what you like
<coraxx> badbyte: two ways to do that ... one is the "session"-tool in Ubuntu, where you can add alink to the software you wish to start ...and the other is in the terminal where you can add a file (don't recall its name but I'll look it up), where you list the software you wish to start
<Atharva> @fortash Pl help me...
<AegisX> bazhang: Thanks :)
<coraxx> badbyte: the Ubuntu tool is located in System --> Preferences --> Startup Application
<KucukMubasir> how may I return to GUI after I exit there with CTRL+ALT+F2 ?
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7
<dfxxqi> list
<LiquidDemocracy> I want to sell an old PC. How can I find out what the CPU speed is and get more details about the CPU?
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<rafal_> przez jaka komende mogę wywołać przycisk akcji w xfce ?
<badbyte> coraxx: thanx
<coraxx> badbyte: your welcome
<bazhang> rafal_, english here please
<javahorn_> if i am stuck at keyboard layout for more than 1 hr, during installation of 10.10, i am ok?
<KucukMubasir> bazhang: are you sure of that?
<shaun_> hey guys, having issues in ubuntu 10.4 with hitting > and shift at the same time
<KucukMubasir> the screen just frozen on Checking battery state with CTRL+ALT+F7
<shaun_> in quakelive it will "stick"
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  i think thats a sign somthing crashed.. or you are formating a VERY VERY alrge hard drive in the background
<paone> can anyone help me
<paone> please
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<shaun_> anyone know where to disable > + shift hotkey?
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  if you are using a nvidia system. and dont ahve the nvidia drivers installed yet. Ive had changing to the console/back to X. 'goof up' badly
<paone> i have dell inspiron n4030
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis: along with existing windows, i am installing
<paone> and i installed ubuntu 10.4
<Dr_Willis> shaun_:  shift >  should not be a hotkey..
<paone> my wireless doesn't work
<paone> i have dw1501
<Dr_Willis> shaun_:  sounds to me like an issue in quakelive, or the browser setting perhaps?
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis: itmight be formatting around 100 gb in the background, which i selected to take space for ubuntu
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis:  should i wait more?
<paone> hello
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  is it resizeing a windows install? that can take a LONG time.
<paone> no one is listening to  me
<KucukMubasir> Dr_Willis: I couldn't get your last reply to me :/
<Dr_Willis> paone:  talk in complete sentances, dont use enter every 4 words.. give more details and be concise.
<KucukMubasir> paone: there might be thousands of reason for it
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis:  i did drag for lesser space for windows, once it asked, that might be reason?
<shaun_> Dr_Willis, when i hit . and shift at the same time it gets stuck doing whatever . is bound to . I've asked in the quakelive forums but they are blaming it on ubuntu
<paone> ok
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_Willis, thx
<badbyte> i have another question
<bazhang> paone, whats the chipset
<Dr_Willis> shaun_:  shift . = > - thats not a 'hotkey' it Might be a browser setting/key combo.
<paone> broadcom
<bazhang> paone lspci in terminal to paste.ubuntu.com
<shaun_> humm, ill look imusing firefox
<bazhang> !broadcom | paone please have a read
<ubottu> paone please have a read: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  untill i install the actual nvidia drivers onmy systems. (or use the nomodeset option, on a live cd) the consoles are useless tome.
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis: progress bar is almost 70% done,  so if guess be justified , i think, i am 2-3 steps away from full installation?
<badbyte> i have a zotac ion board as a pc. how can i get more performance when playing 1080p movies
<badbyte> ???
<paone> ok
<KucukMubasir> Dr_Willis: I think I have installed the necessary drivers
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  resizeing windows can take forever..  expecially if the hd was not scan/defragged first.
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis: 6 -7 hrs?
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  i always make it a point to even resize within windows.. or via gparted - NOT in the installer..
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  depends on the sizes of the HD.. yes...
<KucukMubasir> but the problem is that after I fill "Username", the login screen blacks out and refreshes back to "username" with empty textbox :/
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  i resized a 1tb hd the other day.. took several hrs.. it was very full however.
<bazhang> KucukMubasir, use small case only
<KucukMubasir> I do bazhang
<badbyte> i have a zotac ion board as a pc. how can i get more performance when playing 1080p movies???
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis:  320 gb around,safe to go out for sometime(6-7 hrs!!!) ?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Why not resize using the installer?
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  now you are stateing a differnt  issue.. that sounds liek X just crashing.
<KucukMubasir> so I think, I might login in console and return to GUI after, but It won't work
<bazhang> badbyte, dont repeat so quickly please
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  windows resizeing ntfs = like 10x+ faster then the installer.. also gparted at least gives me some feedback on how long its going to take..
<badbyte> bazhang: ok sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  so do what you want. :)
<KucukMubasir> even a gibberish username freezes and refreshes it
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Good points.
<Dr_Willis> 'best' is to install linux on its own hard drive. :)
<KucukMubasir> Dr_Willis: if X is just crashing any advice for resolving this, or can I see something like log file to see the real error?
<coraxx> badbyte: which player are you using ?
<BIGBAMBU> copa
<oCean> !it | BIGBAMBU
<ubottu> BIGBAMBU: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<badbyte> coraxx: vlc mediaplayer, and the zotac board is a dual atom
<coraxx> badbyte: from which type of medium are you playing the video files ?
<BIGBAMBU> i prefer english guys
<sheepz> hello, I'm experiencing a weird issue, after I boot, the mouse does not work about 15-20seconds
<badbyte> coraxx: the files are on the HD
<badbyte> coraxx: harddisk
<coraxx> badbyte: ok ...but is the Harddrive as Solid State Disk ?.... is it a 7200 rpm regular disk ?
<eyesuck> hello,  i have 10.10 and i want to move the window decorators from left to right side of windows
<eyesuck> how do i do that
<bazhang> !controls > eyesuck
<ubottu> eyesuck, please see my private message
<eyesuck> like that close/minimize
<badbyte> coraxx: it is a sata
<coraxx> eyesuck: use the gconf-editor  (start in terminal)  ...then goto to apps --> metacity --> general
<dashka> how to install yahoo messenger
<sheepz> anyone?
<dashka> pls tell me
<bazhang> dashka, install pidgin
<dashka> ok
<dashka> tnks
<bazhang> sheepz on a hub?
<coraxx> badbyte: you can use "mplayer" ...I've fiddled with a while back to try to get the most out of the systems performance.  However it becomes a bit unstable...the player I mean.
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  /var/log should have some Xorg logs
<azm> Hello, how is called the orgininal torrent client for ubuntu please <
<azm> ?*
<bazhang> transmission azm
<coraxx> eyesuck: then editor the button_layout so that the colon (:) is on the other side ...and it should be switched
<Dr_Willis> azm:  'transmission' is the default torrent client
<azm> Dr_Willis, thank you.
<badbyte> coraxx: i know but is there a way to start vlc player so that it uses both cores?
<Chali> could anyone please help me with my installation of audacious 2.5-alpha2? :3
<coraxx> badbyte: that I don't know, sry
<bazhang> Chali, from where
<harasho> hey what is a good program to use for writing c++?
<badbyte> ok
<Dr_Willis> harasho:  dozens of IDE's and text editors out for that
<Dr_Willis> !info geany | Haseo
<ubottu> Haseo: geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.1-1 (maverick), package size 2731 kB, installed size 7244 kB
<francuz> hi, i have problem with installing Ubuntu 10.10. I cant click "next" button :( in this step wen you're typeing your password etc :( will sb help me?
<dashka> how to chat by using yahoo ID with camera
<Dr_Willis> harasho:  see 'geany'
<harasho> Dr-Willis: yeah haha i was wondering if one stood out as the best. i saw a bunch
<Dr_Willis> harasho:  it all depends on yur needs and the details
<dashka> how to chat by using yahoo ID with camera
<harasho> Dr_Willis: something that will be simple and clean, i just use c++ for my programming classes
<tazz> in.archive.ubuntu.com is misbehaving... who do i contact ?
<Dr_Willis> harasho:  a little vague.. try geany i guess...
<bazhang> tazz, try another mirror
<Chali> bazhang, when I run ./configure it says that I'm missing gtk2, but it's installed :S
<coraxx> tazz: you can change your repository server to "main server" in your "Sources"
<bazhang> Chali, why would you possibly want to go outside package management for that
<Dr_Willis> coraxx:  the command ' sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME
<dashka> how to chat by using yahoo ID with web cam
<bazhang> !repeat | dashka
<ubottu> dashka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> coraxx:  can install all needed dev dependencies to compile a package. If it has an older verison in the repos
<Chali> bazhang, well. just seems like a great update. but whatevs. I'll figure it out eventually :/
<harasho> Dr_Willis: haha sorry about that. i took a look a geany. it looks perfect for my needs
<dashka> ok
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: nice info .... however I was not asking :-)
<dashka> how to chat by using yahoo ID with camera
<Dr_Willis> pass it on then. :) i need to make my fonts bigger.
<bazhang> dashka, dont repeat so quickly
<Dr_Willis> dashka:  install some of the IM clients.. see if they have the feature.
<Dr_Willis> !im | dashka
<ubottu> dashka: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<tazz> bazhang, coraxx i have already changed, but that dosnt change the fact that the repo is misbehaving. The problem is being faces by others too. Just wanted to report it.
<KucukMubasir> Dr_Willis: should I check syslog for this login screen issue?
<coraxx> tazz: what error occurs ?
<Dr_Willis> KucukMubasir:  you can always check.. X logs are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log* also
<Raj007> quick question - I changed my hard drives around (physically), where do i edit my grub menu to stop pointing windows from SDD to SDA ? What file i mean, i'm in 10.10
<bazhang> tazz, thats india so main servers would not be very close, better to choose something in JP or TW to be honest
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  you could just set teh bios to boot the other hd.. and it may work properly.
<tazz> bazhang, i use US
<thedark> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  and rerun 'sudo update-grub' after you boot into linuix
<tazz> coraxx, speeds are less than 1 kbps
<bazhang> tazz, the servers sometimes have issues, then come back. be patient
<coraxx> tazz: ok...a bandwith issue.  Then as bazhang recommends, use a server closer to you. (maybe also check your own internet connection)
<thedark> I am trying to use Google Chrome to read comics on this site:  http://www.netcomics.com/comic/emperorscastle.htm
<thedark> it opens a page but it doesn't display the content
<ljsoftnet> in cairo dock can i change the animation settings on, opening and closing applications?
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: ahh it auto-detected it on update-grub
<thedark> it works in Firefox, but I am trying to move to Chrome
<bazhang> thedark, you mean chromium from ubuntu repos?
<tazz> bazhang, its not a problem for me, i have a local repo hosted , which syncs with the ones in .us :p
<thedark> Google Chrome
<thedark> I installed from the available .deb
<bazhang> thedark, 3rd party stuff?
<thedark> I guess, yeah... Google's deb file... does that mean you can't help me?
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: i still have an old entry for an old windows on grub menu, how can i remove that?
<dashka> what is the best version in linux
<ljsoftnet> in cairo dock can i change the animation settings on, opening and closing applications?
<bazhang> thedark, dont know it, try to remove some extension I suppose
<javahorn_> Dr_Willis:  next it should ask me username/password during installation?
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:   proberly can. but i rarely bother. :)
<Dr_Willis> javahorn_:  i think so.. i dont memorize the installer sequence
<philinux> dashka: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<Dr_Willis> thedark:  chrome fails here.. firefox works also..  looks like its using some fancy javascript stuff
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: yeah i got 4 hard drives, so, old entries around one of them. I can live with it, but was just wondering.
<bazhang> philinux, he/she meant im client
<thedark> could you try opening the free preview comic with chromium, if you have it?
<thedark> yeah
<philinux> bazhang: dand irc only half the chat I got
<thedark> I think it is a javacript issue... can you suggest any fiddling with the options or something?
<Dr_Willis> thedark:  google chrome -> 8.0.552.215.
<dashka> tkans
<Dr_Willis> thedark:  fails.
<bazhang> thedark, I'll check with chromium
<thedark> cool, thanks a bunch!
<thedark> Dr_Willis I see...
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: oh, i did forget to thank you btw :)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bazhang> thedark, that seems to require an account afaict
<thedark> ah...
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  the preview/free feature  shows a few pages for free
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, works for you?
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  chrome no.. FF yes
<bazhang> aha
<Dr_Willis> http://www.netcomics.com/viewer_2006/preview.htm?cuid=117&vuid=1927&vs=1280&is_free=1.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.netcomics.com/viewer_2006/preview.htm?cuid=117&vuid=1927&vs=1280&is_free=1   oops...
<FloodBot3> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> thedark, so its a flash issue then
<Dr_Willis> extra . in a url = bad :)
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  i dont think its usinf flash.
<thedark> is it using flash?
<bazhang> or some java?
<thedark> yeah I think it is javascript, I don't really know though
<damian> hello
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  javascript - from what i am reading in the 'view source'
<bazhang> thedark, seems to be
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> report a bug to the web site. :)
<livingdaylight> do we need firewall using ooboontoo ?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  depends on your needs.. and what you are running
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, running ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  for most people..  the answer is 'no'
<thedark> I guess I will have to keep Firefox around just for reading some Korean comics then :(
<bazhang> livingdaylight, what version are you running
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  running ubuntu.. wow. :) how specific can ya get.. heh..
<thedark> thanks for trying everyone
<livingdaylight> bazhang, 10.10
<Dr_Willis> thedark:  file a bug with the site. or they mey never fix it. :)
<bazhang> livingdaylight, pastebin your sources.list please
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, did you mean specific application?
<thedark> *nod*
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:   ubuntu can do anything from run on a cell phone to a mega-server farm.. so wether or not you need a firewall depends on how you are using it.
<Dr_Willis> and toaster ovens.. yea.. dont forget toaster ovens.
<ljsoftnet> in cairo dock can i change the animation settings on, opening and closing applications?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu in your car -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/navisurfer-ii-serves-up-ubuntu-in-a-fresh-way/   Just want i need!
<LiquidDemocracy> Ich möchte auf Xubuntu Open Office installieren. Wie heißt das Paket?
<bazhang> LiquidDemocracy, english please
<LiquidDemocracy> Ups. Sorry.
<lousygarua> for some reason my ping to router gets 'destination host unreachable' but i can ping the DNS and i can surf the net
<LiquidDemocracy> I use Xubuntu and would like to install Open Office. What is the name of the package?
<Dr_Willis> the package manager has a search feature. :)
<lousygarua> also after i 'route add' the proper route for my LAN it says destination unreacahble for ther outer
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search openoffice
<karla> either openoffice.org or libreoffice (?)
<Dr_Willis> openoffice.org - office productivity suite
<Dr_Willis> silly .org nameing scheme. :)
<karla> I always thought so too ;)
<ljsoftnet> in cairo dock, the application list, is not there when choosing none on "Behaivor of the Taskbar", how do i show it?
<livingdaylight> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/zU9EgKK9
<bazhang> livingdaylight, try gufw
<bazhang> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<livingdaylight> bazhang, my list suggests I need firewall?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, just wanted to know that you had a system where gufw was available, its a newer package
<morgan> yankdownunder - thank you for your help with my usb disappearing. don't ask me how i did it, but you definately helped, so cheers
<ljsoftnet> in cairo dock, the application list is not there, when choosing none on "Behaivor of the Taskbar", how do i show it?
<insanity99> hey guys, my laptop shut down while installing avant and i cant uninstall it, i get this messege http://paste.ubuntu.com/573016/
<bazhang> insanity99, boot in recovery mode and choose fix broken packages
<insanity99> that the only way?
<Dr_Willis> Might be the best way.. :) you want a way that may not work?
<insanity99> ok thanks, so i restart then choose recovery mode from grub?
<Dr_Willis> Poor apt - dosent like it when you kill it in mid install/update/upgrade
<bazhang> insanity99, yep
<insanity99> ok thanks
<ljsoftnet> in cairo dock, the application list is not there, when choosing none on "Behaivor of the Taskbar", how do i show it?
<stuart> sorry, what is the etiquette for asking questions?
<redbox> Why does network ignore my /etc/hosts? :(
<Dr_Willis> stuart:  just ask in a clear concice term. on one line if you can.
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, #cairo-dock has a channel if you dont get an answer here
<Dr_Willis> redbox:  clarify what you are doing exactly.
<ljsoftnet> bazhang ok
<[deXter]> Hi all, I'm on a Dell Studio 16 (ATI 3680). My touchpad mouse fails to work after resuming from suspend. Any ideas how to fix it, or how to restart the touchpad driver? Thanks.
<spinacz> hi
<redbox> Dr_Willis: I crafted a script that pulls in 3 files from different servers and combine them into one /etc/hosts. That does not work. I'm able to access ridiculous ads and malware websites such as digg. :(
<ionut> anyone knows a program to Convert SQLLite to MDB
<ionut> ?
<Dr_Willis> redbox:  so you are using some ad-blocking type of complex hosts file  to blacklist sites.
<redbox> Dr_Willis: For instance, I myself don't use facebook and I read an article about how it is tracking you even although you're not a member. With cookies. So I do have a list of *.facebook.com to curb it. Facebook.com should take me to 127.0.0.1
<redbox> Dr_Willis: Right. Ads, Malware, Dangerous / Fake Domain Names, Stupid Websites.
<redbox> Dr_Willis: Is there a limit on /etc/hosts? It's a whooping 3.1 MB
<[deXter]> Wow, that's a lot of blocked sites..
<ionut> anyone knows a program to Convert SQLLite to MDB ?
<badbyte> is there a way to start a programm on the console telling ubuntu to use all cores of the system?
<redbox> [deXter]: If you live in rural area, every bit counts. When this work, I'll use it on the linux router. Thin out the silliness.
<[deXter]> redbox: Well why don't you just use Adblock for firefox
<Kartagis> hi. what could cause terminal to start up when ubuntu starts up? it's not among start-up programs
<[deXter]> it's far more efficient than a large hosts file which is an ugly hack
<amin> I need a remote-desktop software to connect to my dedicated server what should i Use?
<ljsoftnet> in cairo dock, the application list is not there, when choosing none on "Behaivor of the Taskbar", how do i show it?
<Kartagis> amin, vnc
<Kartagis> !vnc | amin
<ubottu> amin: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<redbox> [deXter]: It's not a hack. Not at all. :\
<Dr_Willis> redbox:  no idea. i havent used that old blacklist-ad site via hosts method in years
<Dr_Willis> redbox:  as a test, try specific blocks with a smaller file.. and build up.
<administrator> hi
<Dr_Willis> badbyte:  if the programs are progbramed right. they should automcaiclly use the cores.
<[deXter]> redbox: It is, it wasn't designed to block a million websites. It's inefficient when you can instead use a simple filter that'll work for a whole bunch of websites. It'll slow down your browsing even if you get it to work.
<[deXter]> redbox: I suggest using OpenDNS instead
<Dr_Willis> amin:  connect via command line = SSH. a GUI = freenx, or vnc, or X forwareding over SSH
<[deXter]> redbox: along with AdBlock for firefox
<redbox> [deXter]: OpenDNS = Ads. Oh wait. Pay for it to get ad-free, right?
<amin> kartagis:  which one freenx  freenxrdp  freenx-server?
<Dr_Willis> redbox:  i never notice any ads... :)
<[deXter]> redbox: OpenDNS != ads, I don't know what you're talking about. And it's free. :/
<Kartagis> amin, choose the one suitable to you
<Dr_Willis> opendns can reroute pagenot found tupe stuff to uits own search page..
<amin> what u mean?
<Dr_Willis> but thats also fixable
<amin> i do not make my own computer servre
<[deXter]> yep
<redbox> [deXter]: Think big, not small. One router will do the job for all connected nodes, Adblocks will only work on one machine. Adblock does not exist for my phone browser with Wifi. What can I do? ;)
<amin> I am the client
<Kartagis> amin, what OS does your DS run?
<amin> ubuntu 10.04 x86
<amin> 32bit
<redbox> [deXter]: Yeah.  You gave up your browsing histroy to OpenDNS for lulz. :)
<Kartagis> amin, run vino-server on DS, vinagre as client
<[deXter]> redbox: well personally I don't use opendns anymore, firefox + adblock works just fine for me.
<Kartagis> amin, if you can run X on the DS, you should be able to run vino-preferences
<Rexodus> Gaat nou ff
<Rexodus> ;]
<dunkert`> rexort ;]
<Rexodus> dunkert`:]
<amin> kartagis:  ds is free know should I install genome kde of KVM
<Kartagis> gnome
<amin> kartagis: install VINAGRE on my os or on my DS
<Kartagis> amin your own os
<Morten_> Hi, I use the gnome display preferences to configure my external screen, but now I have a problem. At work I use one kind of external monitor, and at home I use another. When I try to detect monitors at home, the one from work shows up, and I cannot select the correct resolution... Does anyone know what to do?
<Metalik> Hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi
<Dr_Willis> Morten_:  you are rebooting after you switch from one to the other? or using hibernate/suspend?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> was the guy from a few days ago in here talking about emacs?
<Warlord711> Hi ! I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10. But the installer doesnt show me all hdd, only one. I have sda,sdb,sdc. sda is empty 750 GB where ubuntu should be installed. But it doesnt  show up at all, only sdb which is my win7. sdc doesnt show up, too
<Metalik> Can I install Ubuntu Netbook edition on netbook with 2GB SSD?
<Dr_Willis> Metalik:  should be able to.. but it may be a little tight for any real work.
<Dr_Willis> but theres always usb flash drives for data :)
<Dr_Willis> and any updates/upgrades may fill up your /var/cache real real fast
<[deXter]> MetaBot: Not recommended as it'll be really slow. SSDs work well if you have lots of free space
<Morten_> Dr_Willis, using suspend
<Metalik> I know. I got stupid Asus EEE PC 701 2GB with Windows but I want to install UBUNTU :D
<[deXter]> MetaBot: I suggest just buying a 16GB USB flash drive and running your system off it, you can use unetbootin to make the usb disc
<Dr_Willis> Morten_:  try not using suspend then. is my first suggestion
<Dr_Willis> 16gb flash are getting reasnable.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm running irssi through emacs...this is pretty cool
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  thats scary :)
<Morten_> Dr_Willis, ok thanks - hoped for another solution though :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: why do you say that?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  emacs would be a good OS.. it just needs a decent text editor. :)
<phoenixsampras> how to resume broken downloads?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: i mean i'm running irssi from emacs the text editor, not the os
 * Dr_Willis thinks Us3r_Unfriendly  missed the joke.
<[deXter]> Morten_: Well you could run a lighter OS than ubuntu.. like Slitaz
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol
<Metalik> I have 16GB drive, but can Ubuntu Netbook Edition be installed on 2GB SSD succesfully?
<Metalik> I need GUI
<Morten_> [deXter], why would a lighter OS help?
<Dr_Willis> Metalik:  installed - yes.. run - well.. that may get harder.. since theres lots of space needed for stuff after install.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: well there are thousands of distros out there, who's to say there isn't a emacs distro??
<[deXter]> Morten_: Lighter as in smaller sized.. Slitaz is just about 50 MB
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  there proberly IS. :)
<[deXter]> Metalik: and yes, Slitaz has a full fledged GUI and package manager, check the website out
<redbox> Dr_Willis: It did the trick. Weird. #_#
<Dr_Willis> redbox:  what did? i forget...
<redbox> Dr_Willis: Rebooting the machine. /etc/hosts.
<Dr_Willis> Metalik:  if you want 'small disrto' tiny core linux...
<redbox> Puppy.
<Metalik> 2 dexter  : I am noob in linux, but can I play minecraft with that Slitaz?
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand puppy much any more. but i havent tried the latest versions. :)
<sacarlson> Metalik: I have an eeepc that has a 4gig disk that is barly big enuf for me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm playing music, i'm in irc and I'm configurating my xorg.conf through one emacs windows.  that's serious multitaskin'.  I think vim might be beat on this one
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how big an install of Lubuntu is these days.
<redbox> Dr_Willis: openbox + tint2 + chromium. That's it. :)
<redbox> That's good enough for minimalism.
<redbox> lynx? Meh. Good for scripts but I can't handle it all times.
<Metalik> Can I play Minecraft with Slitaz?
<coldjack1>  hallo i started my netbook n130 today and thany i get the error busybox v1.15.3 built in shel (ash) Enter help for a list of built- in commands. (initramfs)
<coldjack1>  darüber steht mount: mounting/dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<coldjack1>  mount:mounting /sys/on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<coldjack1>  mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failled: no such file or directory
<coldjack1>  Target ffilesystem doesn't have request /sbin/init
<coldjack1>  no init found. Try passing init =bootarg
<FloodBot3> coldjack1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warlord711> why the heck does sda not showing up in install routine
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Warlord711: sudo fdisk -l && sudo mount -l
<patlidjan> r irc.rizon.net
<coldjack1> http://pastebin.com/zfAVcbdQ
<phoenixsampras> any useful program to resume downloads if they get broken?
<eXpLoD> i used to have in my upper panel near the date weather and wind speed...now it's gone and i still have my location selected exactly as in the past but it's only displaying some little blank space,nothing else...what could be the problem?
<sayanriju> Hi, how can I know whether I have "an accelerated 3D graphics card driver" ?
<LjL> phoenixsampras: several. do you want GUI or CLI?
<markedwords> Hi all, what's the best way to have NFS mounts on a server, but not risk it refusing to boot because the mount is down?
<phoenixsampras> LjL with GUI plz
<sacarlson> sayanriju: glxgears is one method http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<oCean> markedwords: using _netdev option in mountoptions (in fstab) will prevent to mount these nfs until network is available.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OA
<erUSUL> sayanriju: glxinfo | grep -Ei '(render|direct)'
<Warlord711> anyone got any idea why sda not shows up as usable drive/partition on install routine ?
<markedwords> oCean: thanks, but in the case that the NFS server is down, boot will hang.  I'm trying to prevent that possibility.
<sacarlson> Warlord711: install with usb flash?
<shiv> what can i use to program a robot
<shiv> in ubuntu
<evyevy> hello, i'm new to linux, i installed ubuntu 10.10 last week but i can't get the "memcached" to work
<erUSUL> shiv: what kind of robot?
<oCean> markedwords: you have systemfiles on the NFS share? Otherwise the boot will not hang
<sayanriju> erUSUL, Direct rendering: Yes
<sayanriju> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2
<shiv> a sugarcane weier
<evyevy> does anyone have a link to an updated guide?
<erUSUL> sayanriju: everything is ok. yu have accelerated 3d with intel drivers and card
<ActionParsnip> evyevy: what is memcached?
<ActionParsnip> !info "memcached
<ubottu> memcached (source: memcached): A high-performance memory object caching system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 70 kB, installed size 248 kB
<sacarlson> evyevy:  is memchached an application?
<ActionParsnip> hmm, interesting
<sayanriju> erUSUL, thanks! glxinfo was the tool /me required :)
<dunkert`> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dunkert`> nice
<evyevy> it's a cache engine based on a memory
<markedwords> oCean: it is mounting to /var/lib/backuppc, which is non-critical, but causing boot to hang if it isn't there
<ActionParsnip> evyevy: http://bryanhelmig.com/setting-up-ubuntu-10-04-with-apache-memcached-ufw-mysql-and-django-1-2-on-linode/   has a setup command for memcache
<evyevy> the memcached itself works fine, but the php5-memcache module doesn't
<ActionParsnip> evyevy: just add the command to /etc/rc.local  and it will run every boot
<erUSUL> markedwords: add nofail to mount options? use autofs instead of fstab?
<evyevy> i installed the module thow "sudo apt-get install php5-memcache"
<sacarlson> evyevy: I found this http://bryanhelmig.com/setting-up-ubuntu-10-04-with-apache-memcached-ufw-mysql-and-django-1-2-on-linode/
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: sorry didn't know it wast the same site
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: just pulled up some random stuff, seems ok
<evyevy> ok, thanks both of you!
<markedwords> erUSUL: what is the nofail option?
<erUSUL> markedwords: man mount -->  nofail → Do not report errors for this device if it does not exist.
<markedwords> erUSUL: well blow me down, totally missed that
<markedwords> erUSUL: thanks!
<erUSUL> no problem
<LjL> phoenixsampras: whoops i forgot about you :p ok try these packages, "d4x", "fatrat", "multiget", "uget", "gwget". they're all graphical download managers, they have different features but all should be able to make a standard HTTP download
<usuario> ola
<usuario> ola gordon
<usuario> ola gordon
<usuario> ola
<ActionParsnip> fatrat :)
<i_is_broke> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phoenixsampras> LjL thanks bro
<ardchoille> I didn't know there were so many graphical download managers
<phoenixsampras> Is there any zenoos  repository that works?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: I have my fileserver as a fatrat server (fatrat has a gui interface too), So I can tell it to download stuff while I web browser on my lappy :)
<wingnut2626> Good day fellows.  Im looking for a telnet client that will support downloads off of bbses.  Any suggestions?
<phoenixsampras> anyone has experience with Zenoos
<phoenixsampras> ?
<sss314> Can I add directories to the Places menu in the top panel?
<erUSUL> sss314: add a bookmark in nautilus. don't they appear in places?
<wingnut2626> ?
<labrance> yo
<sss314> erUSUL, How do I add a bookmark?
<erUSUL> wingnut2626: "apt-cache search bbs" finds a few bbs specific clients. installl and try them
<erUSUL> sss314: crtl + D in a nautilus window. or in the menu bookmarks
<wingnut2626> ty so much
<erUSUL> no problem
<zlatan> hi all...I can't mount an empty CD but only a CD or DVD which contains something
<zlatan> and now I can't burn anything...why is that?
<erUSUL> zlatan: well an empty cdrom does not have a filesystem you can mount.
<zlatan> erUSUL, but I was able to burn and now I am not
<erUSUL> zlatan: blank cd's are not mounted you just use the cdrecording program to burn into them
<erUSUL> zlatan: that's a different problem.
<zlatan> erUSUL, okay,but why I can't now detect them
<erUSUL> zlatan: hardware error? tried with different burning programs? brasero? gnomebaker ? all fail?
<zlatan> erUSUL, when I start any program it does not detect the empty disc(like it isn't inside)
<Warlord711> so strange - ubuntu live system shows /dev/sda in gparted but i cant install onto from installer
<erUSUL> zlatan: can you post a « dmesg | tail -n25 » after you put a blank cd in the drive?
<zlatan> erUSUL, okay,wait a moment
<zlatan> erUSUL, it's quite a big output,any specific part of it
<erUSUL> zlatan: pastebin it
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zlatan> erUSUL, to paste whole output??
<erUSUL> zlatan: 25 lines is not much
<zlatan> [   18.387933]     (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
<zlatan> [   18.387935]     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm)
<zlatan> [   18.470505] hda_codec: ALC888: BIOS auto-probing.
<zlatan> [   18.904491] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<zlatan> [   19.150726] type=1400 audit(1298809135.115:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" pid=939 comm="apparmor_parser"
<FloodBot3> zlatan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> zlatan: « dmesg | tail -n25 »
<erUSUL> zlatan: not here... in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> that's why i called the !paste factoid ... sorry
<zlatan> erUSUL, here ti is http://paste.ubuntu.com/573030/...and sorry to all for that :)
<erUSUL> zlatan: is that after inserting a blankcd in the drive?
<zlatan> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> zlatan: can the drive still read cd/dvd's ?
<zlatan> erUSUL, yes it reads all CD/DVD but not the blank one-like it even isn't in there
<Dr_Willis> for an external  usb 'hard drive' (not a flash drive) is the read speeds more of a bottle neck then the write speeds?  seems its Much slower on my server going usb hd1 to usb hd2 , then to/from USBhd <-> internal disk
<Dr_Willis> Or am i just a victom of the 'usb hd speeds are slow in ubuntu' problem that i see in here ever so often.
<dgvr> Hi all ...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: they read faster than write as far as I am aware
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: got the latest BIOS?
<dgvr> ﻿Just wondering why the siging key (ie.public key) from the Ubuntu Git Maintainers is has absolutely no co-signatures attached to it (ie. it not signed by anyone else)?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: maybe the disk are on the same usb controller ( root hub )?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  for that machine yes.
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  Hmm. so the ports would matter? I never thought of that.   both on same 'controller' would be better or worse?
<erUSUL> zlatan: well all i can think of is of hardware error... because nothing in dmesg about the blank disk...
<Dr_Willis> I got several 1TB usb hds getting moved to a 3TB hd. So any speed boost would be a help.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: worse?
<zlatan> erUSUL, okay, thx anyway for help
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it all goes through the same hub so a different controller may make it a bit smoother
<dgvr> ﻿Is it completely untrusted by the whole community?
<Dr_Willis> well the desktop only has ports in front and  back. so im not sure what controller they are using. :) perhaps its 2 differnt ones. I will move the drives to differnt ports soon
<erUSUL> zlatan: when did this started to happen? after an actulization? any other event?
<Naeblis> Hi there. My xubuntu 10.10 keeps freezing. It has happened before, but today, its freezing continuously and I have to manually restart computer. Just now, when it froze, the keyboard lights started blinking. can anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: worth a play :)
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: try one in the from and one in the back
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: which lights?
<erUSUL> front*
<zlatan> erUSUL, before few days ago..it just happened
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: also test your RAM
<zlatan> erUSUL, I burned last CD a few days ago
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip : caps lock and scroll lock(which normally doesn't start)
<Dr_Willis> watching the output in 'mc' right now.. geting 2.4 MB/s copy speeds.. from USB -> usb.   noticed on the Other box. doing Internal HD. -> sshfs -> exteranl USB -   im getting 10.86 MB/Sec
<erUSUL> Naeblis: keyboard lights started blinking <<< that's a kernel panic
<zlatan> erUSUL, is a possibilty that I removed or installed some package
<Dr_Willis> so almost a 5x increse in speed reading from an internal HD.
<zlatan> erUSUL, that is now causing this
<Naeblis> ALso, it showed some messages, which I photographed, Can I post a link here?
<erUSUL> Naeblis: check /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: use memtest in grub so you know your ram is good, the lights show a kernel panic
<erUSUL> zlatan: doubt it
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: sure, 1 line links are fine :)
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/all-software-installs-hang-scroll-lock-and-caps-lock-lights-flash-554348/   may help
<segoon> does anybody know any reader of skype history files?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: no idea about memtest in grub. also, i should mention the system in about 5 years old(p4 with 512 RAM)
<Naeblis> Link --> http://i.imgur.com/SX782.jpg
<Warlord711> lol always the same with any linux - doesnt know the hardware. ubuntu doesnt see sda in installer, debian doesnt recognize keyboard, which make a installation very hard ^^
<Naeblis> Also, the freezing mostly happened when a youtube vid was playing, maybe that's the cause? Coz so far, this session hasn't frozen, and mozilla's still running..
<rinku22222> how do i connect via nokia phone using a usb on ubuntu?
<Zeu5> hi
<rinku22222> hi
<Zeu5> i have issues in installing veetle
<Tinoco> xi inglês
<Zeu5> everything seems fine but firefox just refused to show me veetle
<Tinoco> shauhsua
<Zeu5> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27273/install-veetle-keep-seeing-tar-mozilla-plugins-cannot-utime-operation-not
<wmp> hi
<wmp> how to regenerate grub2?
<wmp> I want to generate his config from 0
<Raj007> so which IDENT daemon should i install which is lightest on resources?
<dgvr> ﻿﻿Just wondering why an Ubuntu signing key (ie.public key) would have absolutely no co-signatures attached to it (ie. it not signed by anyone else)?
<dgvr> Is it untrusted by the whole community?
<rinku22222> how  do i connect to internet via nokia mobile using usb in ubuntu?
<Zeu5> i have successfully installed veetle on my 64 bit 10.04 desktop. cannot watch veetle in firefox
<Naeblis> erUSUL:I'm seeing the logs but I don't know what to look for :(
<erUSUL> Naeblis: well a kernel panic should be pretty obvious if it got recorded
 * Dr_Willis wonders what veetle even is..
<gilburtgtr> hi, I'm looking for help regarding setting up the wifi on ubuntu 10.10. anyone have a good private channel?
<redbox> gilburtgtr: This is a good private channel.
<redbox> Ask away.
<Dr_Willis> gilburtgtr:  clarify the problem.. see who can help
<gilburtgtr> ok, basically I have downloaded ubuntu onto a memory stick, and I have tried to get the wireless internet to work, but I'm having trouble installing the drivers
<vaasu> hi, i am using lucid lynx, when i try to add 'gnome keyboard indicator' to gnome panel, it is not available in the list of applets. how can i add keyboard indicator to the list?
<Naeblis> this session is going okay so far, so I think the problem was more related to my youtube video, which was causing the freezing, and maybe I made it worse by manually restarting(not that I had a choice)
<Andy-at-home> whats the name of the irc client thats in ubuntu netbook?
<Dr_Willis> xchat-gnome perhaps?
<redbox> empathy? :\
 * Dr_Willis wonders why it matters.
<gilburtgtr> @Dr_Willis I'm running ubuntu on desktop my netbook, from the pen drive, and everything works fine bar the wireless internet
<mamece2> how can i get sudo in graphical command?
<redbox> !gksu | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<redbox> mamece2: Ie -- "gksudo nautilus"
<mamece2> tyvm
<erUSUL> Naeblis: if it happens with youtube may be a graphic driver bug?
<mamece2> i have another q, i was changing folder and i get to this folder with a space, i couldnt get in
<mamece2> theres a folder called Adobe and another called Abode AIR
<sweb1> i'm using ubuntu 10.10, i cann not connect to another ad - hoc computer with my wireless device
<mamece2> when i tried cd Adobe AIR, i got to Adobe
<mamece2> i tried Adobe%20AIR, it doesnt work
<Naeblis> erUSUL : yeah, that could be it. any way to check it?
<redbox> mamece2: Use \ to escape the space.
<sweb1> the connect detected on connection list on top of desktop but when i'm click on name nothing happened
<Dr_Willis> gilburtgtr:  you have looked in the system -> admin -> addational drivers tool?
<Naeblis> because nothing in those logs screamed 'panic' to me
<erUSUL> Naeblis: dunno; but maybe you can upgrade to a newer version ? what driver/graphic card do you use?
<redbox> mamece2: Adobe\ Air
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  cd 'whatever name'
<mamece2> tyvm
<Naeblis> erUSUL: lol its an old system, onboard 64 MB.....
<gilburtgtr> Dr_Willis: yeah, but it seems to be having problems
<erUSUL> Naeblis: onboard intel? ati?
<Naeblis> arUSUL: ASRack...whatever that is. the board isn't intel original
<pajero> i need a perfect media player for ubuntu 10.10, which program would you recommend to me?
<Dr_Willis> gilburtgtr:  i dont use the ndiswrapper tools.. and chat in the channel. not priv. messages.
<redbox> !best | pajero
<ubottu> pajero: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> pajero: ^
<Dr_Willis> gilburtgtr:  best bet - determine exactly what your wireless card and chipset is. see if theres a guide in the forums.
<Endafy> hey, how do I set my resolution to 1366x768 in Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> pajero:  nothing is perfect..
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: what video chip?
<redbox> Endafy: System --> Something --> Monitors
<Endafy> I can't find xorg.conf
<pajero> all in one ?
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  xorg.conf is optional.
<redbox> Preference^
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  X auto  configures for the most part these days
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: the OS doesn't ship with xorg.conf but if you make one it will be obeyed
<gilburtgtr> Dr_Willis: sorry, I'm new to the IRC thing. ok, hows the best way to do that, manufacturer's website?
<Endafy> fine and dandy I am on an Acer computer, with Nvidia chipset
<Dr_Willis> gilburtgtr:  the ubuntu forums.
<redbox> pajero: VLC? Great for videos. Banshee. Great for music.
<ActionParsnip> pajero: many are, try a few and see which you like
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | gilburtgtr
<ubottu> gilburtgtr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pajero> ok redbox
<Endafy> I dont need to make one I just need to set this very odd resolution
<pajero> i try
<redbox> pajero: This is me expressing my opinion. Take note of that.
<gilburtgtr> i mean to identify the chipset and wireless card though?
<gilburtgtr> Dr_Willis: i mean to identify the chipset and wireless card though?
<pajero> thanks redbox
<Dr_Willis> gilburtgtr:  lspci command and a few other commands. that wireless factoid proberly gives details.  I dont fight with wireless much any more these days
<mamece2> any music fans here? is there any app to modify and organize my music luibrary?
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: if you install the proprietary video driver you should be able to use nvidia-settings to set the res
<Endafy> its not there
<Endafy> I wouldnt ask if I didnt look first
<gilburtgtr> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll see what I can find. thank you for the help
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: what isn't there??
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings tool can generate a minimal xor.conf if needed
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: and please target replys
<Endafy> 1366x768
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: ok then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  are you connected via vga or dvi? or is this a laptop?
<Endafy> vga, like it matters
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: set the resolution to something (not auto) and click "save to x config file"
<Endafy> wow
<Endafy> nevermind sorry I asked
<Endafy> thanks for not helping
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and set the res in the screen section, reboot to test
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<mamece2> i did gksudo now "Run Program " is open and doesnt close, how can i force it to close?
<redbox> mamece2: What are you trying to do?
<redbox> mamece2: "xkill" then click that non-response window
<wmp> how to in grub2 disable fd0? Now my grub search for fd0 over one minute
<mamece2> redbox i already did what i have to do with gksudo nautilus, but the Run program box is open and blank, not responding
<redbox> mamece2: "xkill" then click that non-response window
<mamece2> excellent, tx redbox
<Warlord711> anyone got a idea why ubuntu installer only shows me sdb+partitions but not sda and sdc ?
<ashnur> Dr_Willis, I think the only problem was that with gnome I uninstalled gdm too and I got no replacement for that.
<ActionParsnip> Warlord711: run:   dmesg | less     and you may see the drives being detected / not detected. Read up until you see about no ipv6 available :)
<ashnur> after you said that I should make a testuser, I realized that this dialog appears BEFORE the user login screen, read a bit of documentation and reinstalled gdm. now everything works fine, thank you.
<redbox> ActionParsnip: I think he can't do that if he is at that installer. :\
<redbox> Does TTY even works during installer mode?
<Warlord711> ActionParsnip: No idea what to look for, cant see anything that looks like detection
<redbox> wmp: A workaround -- Don't reboot. And if you have to, wait a minute. Also, the command would be something like this... "grub-install /dev/sda --no-floppy" -- I suggest you have a LiveCD standby.
<wmp> redbox: i have ubuntu 10.01 from netinstall
<redbox> wmp: Did you check /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<wmp> emmm, how to check?
<`greenlight> why can't I see /boot/grub/grub.cfg? -- im using ubuntu 10.10
<nicofs> After editing a video file (.mov) with avidemux and saving it (as xvid, sound mp3), the sound is completely off (plays 3x fast) - and when i try other settings, it's correct for the first 3 minutes and then loops from the beginning instead of continuing... what might be going on?
<redbox> wmp: It's a file. Meh. You want to edit files in /etc/default/grub. Also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<chicognu> ./epsxe  ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory how to solve that ?
<wmp> redbox: ok, i know ;) I add to tohis set debug=all
<redbox> wmp: Find "floppy" -- It'll tell you what it should looks like.
<wmp> redbox: but, what i will check on this file?
<Warlord711> no idea how that stupid installer works but only shows 1 drive out of 3
<wmp> redbox: after grub-install .. --no-flopy in all entry i have  search --no-floppy
<wmp> so, reboot ;)
<redbox> wmp: No.
<wmp> no
<wmp> ?
<Dr_Willis> !find libgtk-1.2
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2 does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !find libgtk-1.2.so.0
<redbox> wmp: Edit /etc/default/grub -- When you're done editing, run grub-mkconfig (or grub-update). I gave you the link. Please go through everything. Take your time.
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2.so.0 does not exist in maverick
<Naeddyr> how do i stop ubuntu from using [country-i-am-in] language for stuff like the software center and compiz when my system language is English.
<wmp> redbox: ehhh, i'm lazzy, but ok ;)
<Dr_Willis> chicognu:  i would say find a version of that program compiled with the proper/newer libs.. or use source and recompile it yoruself.
<chicognu> Dr_Willis,  and how to install oldlibs withou conflict with the new one ?
<Rav3n> t
<Naeddyr> yet another thing that windows does better than linux, when i install ubuntu software center on xp it stays english instead of using [insert language here] even though my system is in english
<ActionParsnip> Naeddyr: have you logged a bug?
<ActionParsnip> Naeddyr: there are many things windows does better than Ubuntu and vice versa
<Naeddyr> ActionParsnip: that was a joke.
<Naeddyr> you can't install ubuntu software center on windows.
<ActionParsnip> Naeddyr: its been a long day, this isn't joke chat, this is support
<elex> Hi, I got a problem with a fresh davical installation.
<mer_ge> when I encrypt my /home and start for the first time, usually a pop-up starts a program that gives me an encryption-key. how can I obtain that key later on again?
<elex> It's throwing a blank page and a 500
<elex> has anyone an idea were to have a look ?
<Dr_Willis> chicognu:  i suggest updateing the program. it may have other libs it also needs.. easiest to recompile it for newer libs
<ActionParsnip> elex: may help, shows some basic config steps: http://www.davical.org/installation.php
<Ampelbein> mer_ge: you are probably looking for 'ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase'
<elex> ActionParsnipp
<elex> I used The ubuntu manual
<tuzlo> Is there a source for LAMP?
<redbox> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dashka> hi I am trying to make ubuntu like Mac OS. and i cant find a Software sources its for install Global menu
<mer_ge> Ampelbei that's it thanks
<ActionParsnip> dashka:  am trying to make ubuntu like Mac OS. and i cant find a Soft
<ActionParsnip> dashka: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html
<ActionParsnip> dashka: does it all for you :)
<dashka> ok
<dashka> tanks
<Mayank> Hello, I want to set user restrictions for particular user or group of users, how can i do this with command line? any list of commands?
<ActionParsnip> Mayank: what sort of restrictions?
<deckard> I'm looking into cloning my hard drive, and all of the examples online I can find have the destination be a completely formatted hard drive, but I'm wondering if there is a way to have it be an unformatted portion of a hard drive that already has a partition on it
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> deckard: could use rsync too, or dd
<wn1zid> where can i find a port list, one that gives me a full port list ??, thanks
<Mayank> ActionParsnip: like for instance i do not want childUserA to have access to terminal, but I want ParentUserA to have access to terminal
<Dr_Willis> deckard:   depends on how you define a 'clone' :)
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  you could dd the first hd into an image file on a filesystem on a larger backup hd.
<deckard> that would be a good start, as a backup
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  you can also clone/backup/dd specific partitions. not the whole hd. (which makes things easier actually)
<Dr_Willis> or use a tool like fsarchiver.
<Dr_Willis> it all depends on what you want to do with the backups
<redbox> deja-dup works great for backup, for me. ;)
<deckard> so what I want to do with the backup is restore my Windows system
<deckard> to a partition on another drive
<deckard> if that's possible
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  with windows. you can 'dd' the partition or disk from one drive to another and it will be an identical copy. (bit for bit) if the 2 drives differ in size. you will need to resize the filesystem afterwards to fill in the rest of the HD.
<wmp> redbox: i have problem with restaring system, i must pull reset becouse my ubuntu stop on "restarting system"
<Mayank> ActionParsnip: Or like, I do not want childUserA to change or add desktop icons, but I want that there is no such restriction for ParentUserA
<ulrichard_> How would I write thefollowing correctly in a debian/rules makefile?
<ulrichard_>  if [ -e /etc/dpkg/origins/default] then
<ulrichard_>          ifeq ($(shell dpkg-vendor --derives-from Ubuntu && echo yes),yes)
<ulrichard_>        dh_gencontrol -- -Vdist:Depends="postgresql-contrib-8.4, postgresql-8.4-postgis"
<ulrichard_>          else
<FloodBot3> ulrichard_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulrichard_>           dh_gencontrol -- -Vdist:Depends="postgresql-contrib-8.3, postgresql-8.3-postgis"
<spl0it> In ubuntu 10.10 where do I change my input (mouse) configuration? It seems like my xorg.conf only has video settings in it
<Chads> Hi All trying to blacklist a driver and having no success.
<Chads> Any help would be appreciated.
<deckard> Dr_Willis: but all the examples I've seen use an unformatted drive for the "of" argument of dd
<hosomaki> hi all
<spl0it> I must say ubutun 10.10 is a big improvement over 8.*
<spl0it> er I can't type
<deckard> so my question is: is that the only way it will work, or can I use a partition of the destination drive?
<iceroot> deckard: dd doesnt care if the hdd/partition is format or not, dd will just overwrote EVERYTHING you define in of=
<Chads> My wireless USB is loading the wrong driver and it wont connect to the internet.
<deckard> right, so I understand it will do *something*, but will it do what I want? :-)
<Dr_Willis> deckard:   you can of=/path/to/a/filename
<deckard> will that partition be bootable as Windows after
<iceroot> deckard: dd is doing what you tell dd
<deckard> lol I know
<TanLizxxx> Chads:so,you want to ban it?
<Dr_Willis> You may want to look into fsarchiver. or some other 'tools' that are more feature-set designed.,
<iceroot> deckard: if you also have a correct bootsector, yes
<Chads> Yes Tan
<deckard> iceroot: could you expand on that?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Chads> Blacklist it as it were and use the other one.
<Dr_Willis> plan on fixing the boot records in any case.. :) at least learn HOW.. in case you need to.
<spl0it> My xorg.conf configuration only seems to have video settings...where would I find my mouse configuration so I can fix it?
<Chads> But I have typed a few blacklist entries but it always pops up again in lsmod
<iceroot> deckard: normally a partition doesnt contain a boot-sector so if you only copy a partition you cant boot it if you dont copy the boot-sector from the old harddrive
<deckard> is bootsector == MBR?
<ulrichard_> How can I do the following in mykefile syntax:  newting an ifeq condition in an if[] condition. From what I read, the ifeq stuff has to be on separate lines, while the if[] stuff has to be all on the same line. That's somewhat contradictory if I want to nest them. Here is what I try to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573048/
<iceroot> deckard: the first 512bytes of a hdd
<Darael> deckard: Not exactly - there's only one MBR on a drive but there can be more than one boot-sector (you can have a boot sector in each partition)
<deckard> ah. okay
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<deckard> and dd won't copy the bootsector in a partition, if there is one?
<Darael> deckard: I can't see any reason it wouldn't.
<iceroot> deckard: if you copy the partition and there is a boot-sector, then dd will also copy the boot-sector
<iceroot> deckard: but not the mbr
<deckard> ok. so the way i understand how my dual boot is set up currently is that grub is in the MBR of my hard drive, but then possibly Windows has stuff in the bootsector of its partition, which is what grub points to when it chainloads windows
<deckard> is that a correct understanding?
<wn1zid> can anyone direct me to a complete port list for ubuntu ??
<spl0it> deckard: not sure what your goal is... I recently recovered a corrupt partition table with testdisk...
<redbox> The problem with dd is that if you have nothing on your system, it still dd the empty bits. :\
<iceroot> wn1zid: /etc/services
<yeik> deckard: yes thats correct.
<erUSUL> ulrichard_: better ask in ##c or in #workingset
<wn1zid> ok, ill give it a whirl, thx
<Salix> Hey all, error with a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 - "No init found, try passing init = bootarg". Current recommendations on the forums are to do a filesystem check or to reinstall the GRUB. Does anyone know what's causing the error, or how to make sure it doesn't happen again? The fact it's occurring on a fresh install screams a hardware error, but I can't think of what might cause it, especially as the computer's been runni
<wn1zid> i tried that as root, permission denied
<iceroot> wn1zid: less /etc/services
<wn1zid> ok
<iceroot> wn1zid: if you mean with port = network-port
<ule> Good morning guys
<deckard> cool, so I don't think i need to worry about the MBR then, it will just stay as grub. and the Windows boot stuff will get copied with dd, so all I might have to do is tweak my grub config to point to the new location of windows
<wn1zid> all ports the machine has and uses
<Ampelbein> ulrichard_: use \ at the end of the lines
<iceroot> wn1zid: nmap hostname will show you any used (open) port until port 1024 of that machine
<wn1zid> nice, ok, again, thanks
<yeik> deckard you will have to chainload that partition, but if the partition is set up properly it should work
<deckard> so say my windows partition is sdb1. I can create a new partition in sdc2 that's the same size, and then do dd -if=/dev/sdb1 -of=/dev/sdc2 - right?
<iceroot> wn1zid: also netstat -pan is a good way to see what is going on
<deckard> yeik: yeah that is what I'm doing now so that's fine
<wn1zid> ya, thats the one i'm looking for
<yeik> deckard: if you are transferring a windows partition to another partition, make sure you use proper tools that copy data like the bootloader. just copying the files will not work
<spl0it> where is my mouse configuration setup in ubuntu 10.10? (fresh install)
<wn1zid> ok, i'm out, thanks ice799
<wn1zid> iceroot-
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  you dont make a partion in sdc2.. you can dd to a FILE on the sdc2 filesystem...
<researcher1> hi
<wmp> redbox: http://wklej.org/id/483608 - this is my grub.cfg, and also search for floopy
<wmp> floppy*
<deckard> Dr_Willis: but if i dd to a file, that won't be usable in place of the old partition will it?
<Dr_Willis> deckard:   dd if=/dev/sda1  of=/path/to/keep/the/image/file/fileimage.image  bs=2048
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  'in place of' ? what do you mean...
<bluenemo> what can i do when i want to watch .mkv movies and they dont play liquid?
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  you can mount image files if yopu wanted to.. or dd them back to a hard drive.
<deckard> i want to actually *move* my windows installation to a new location, and get rid of the old HD
<deckard> not just back it up
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  then you dd from one device to anotehr.. or to a file.. THEN from the file to a 2nd device
<yeik> Dr_Willis: it sounds like he is trying to move a partition from one location to another, and chainload it using grub, he can't chainload an image properly in grub.
<deckard> yeik: yes thats exactly what I want to do
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  copying from one hard drive to a NEW hard drive you are saying?
<deckard> i think this would be easy if the destination was a blank drive
<deckard> no, that's the thing
<deckard> i have data on one partition of the drive i'm copying to, that i want to keep
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  the destitanon need to be either an emoty drive. OR a empty partition... yes.
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  back it up.. thats the bottom line.. data worth keeping = worth backing up
<deckard> yes of course :-)
<rizzuh> What file system should I use for a file server? The size will potentially be 24TB (8x3TB disks) in RAID 6.
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  its doable. but you need to be VERY carefull how you use dd.
<[segfault]> spl0it: look under System/Preferences/Mouse on the Gnome menus
<deckard> right
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bd=2048   (IF sda1 is less then sdb1 in size, should work) but you will still need to fix the boot record i imagine.
<yeik> deckard: you already have the partition created? it might be worth dd'ing the data partition to a file, then dd'ing the partition over.
<deckard> i dont have it created yet, i didn't want to bother until i was confident this would even work
<spl0it> segfault: that allows me to change sensitivity, etc... I'm looking to change the configuration as the device buttons are loaded properly... (Ubuntu help pointed me to an article for my mouse to adjust xorg.conf however xorg.conf doesn't have anything but video configurations)
<deckard> i might just end up getting a new HD since it sounds like that will be much easier :-)
<spl0it> segfault: aren't loaded properly (not all of the buttons work, etc)
<yeik> deckard: oh ok. new hard drives are very cheap now. There are also lots of clone tools that are simple to use and work well. just most of them work with windows partitions, not linux.
<deckard> yeah that's what I'm thinking
<Chads> Any help blacklisting a driver?
<[segfault]> spl0it: did you check your xorg.conf?
<deckard> for now maybe i'll just use dd to back up my 1st hard drive to a file on the 2nd
<Guest51411> how to see if I have a 32 or 64 bit processor?
<deckard> then if i get a third i can just swap it with the first and use dd to restore the backups
<[segfault]> spl0it: oops missed that message.. sry.
<yeik> deckard that would probably work.
 * yeik is going to run.
<yeik> later.
<deckard> cool. thanks for your advice everyone
<tycable> Hello, I have problem to access Gmail, the ping to mail.google.com is good, and I can only log in my gmail, but cannot delete mails, and Gtalk cannot load both in firefox 3.6.8 and Chrome Stable. Could you help me?
<kernelpanic> how to see if I have a 32 or 64 bit processor?
<Dr_Willis> tycable:  as a test - try gmail in the chrome/google browser?
<spl0it> segfault: every article, help document I can find is suggesting I go to xorg.conf... but nothing is there...confused
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<Dr_Willis> tycable:  could be gmail is having some issues.
<iceroot> tycable: doesnt sound like a ubuntu-related problem
<AbhijiT> kernelpanic, grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<AbhijiT> kernelpanic, in output see if there is an 'lm' flag
<tycable> Yes, I already used Chrome to test.
<[segfault]> spl0it: Well if there isn't anything there, you can always add the appropriate lines, though I am not guru enough to know what to add.  perhaps that is the right direction to go though.
<mer_ge> will libreoffice be updated to 3.3.1 for lucid? (in the ppa)
<tycable> Dr_Willis, Yes, I already used Chrome to test.
<kernelpanic> AbhijiT, i see lm so?
<AbhijiT> kernelpanic, is lm present then its 64 bit cpu
<spl0it> segfault: I can try that...just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to blow anything up :P
<Chads> Ubuntu is loading the wrong driver for my wireless usb.
<Darael> mer_ge: You'll have to check with the PPA owner.  There should be a contact link on the PPA's page.
<Chads> I want to tell it to use the right one.
<Chads> Help much appreciate
<AbhijiT> !wifi | Chads
<ubottu> Chads: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tycable> iceroot, I use ubuntu, I suppose I was because the l2tpd.
<Jeaton> i have a process(xchat) running in the background and I don't know how to access it, how do I recover it?
<Chads> I've tried all of that from Ubuntu.
<Chads> Yes AbhijiT
<iceroot> tycable: because of the what?
<kernelpanic> AbhijiT, i see lm ... what does it mean?
<AbhijiT> Chads, no idea then
<[segfault]> spl0it: you can back it up first, then make changes and see if you get the desired result.
<AbhijiT> kernelpanic, i told you already
<oCean> kernelpanic: uname -m
<iceroot> Jeaton: fg
<AbhijiT> kernelpanic, if lm present then its 64 bit cpu
<Chads> I have the correct driver just want to show it where it is and stop using the other one.
<sy_> oCean, uname -a  ?
<AbhijiT> oCean, he is asking about cpu not os
<iceroot> kernelpanic: large memory
<kernelpanic> AbhijiT, thanks, didn't see that ;)
<oCean> sy_: that would print all info, -m just the machine hw
<AbhijiT> iceroot, no i think its long mode = lm
<oCean> AbhijiT: read man uname
<iceroot> AbhijiT: hm, sounds also usefull
<tycable> iceroot, I don't know, Windows can access Gmail, but ubuntu cannot. And, if I use wifi, Gmail is good.
<Jeaton> thank iceroot
<sy_> oCean, More info the better? :)
<Jeaton> thanks*
<oCean> sy_: hardly
<spl0it> segfault: I guess that's the route I'll take - here goes nothing
<AbhijiT> oCean, -m is machine hardware name
<[segfault]> spl0it: :) g/l!
<AbhijiT> oCean, that is defined by the installed os
<iceroot> tycable: using wifi on ubuntu is working, wired not? with gmail
<oCean> AbhijiT: what, no
<tycable> iceroot,  yes, absolutely
<iceroot> tycable: both unfiltere?
<iWaffles> Is it still possible to upgrade from 8.10? I'm doing apt-get update but a lot of files are missing
<AbhijiT> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tycable> iceroot, sorry, what's the meaning of `unfiltere'?
<spl0it> hmm one issue - how do I see what the current identifier is for the mouse?
<AbhijiT> !upgrade | iWaffles
<ubottu> iWaffles: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> AbhijiT: -m is showing kernel-architecture, not cpu-architecture
<AbhijiT> iceroot, tell theat to oCean
<AbhijiT> that is what i am tryiing to say him
<iceroot> oCean: see above
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, pm
<iWaffles> A lot of files are missing when I do a sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<MTecknology> iWaffles: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade will only get you to the most updated version of that release; you want to do "do-release-upgrade"
<iceroot> tycable: any proxy, firewall on wired which is not enabled on wifi?
<ActionParsnip> iWaffles: try: sudo apt-get -f install     first
<oCean> AbhijiT: iceroot I stand corrected.
<iceroot> !eol | iWaffles
<ubottu> iWaffles: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AbhijiT> oCean, plesae be seated!
<AbhijiT> :P :D
<iceroot> oCean: uname -m is printing kernel-architecutre not what the cpu can do
<sy_> AbhijiT, I personally enjoy lshw :)
<spl0it> In xorg how do I see what my mouse is identified as? any suggestions?
<AbhijiT> sy_, enjoy then!
<iceroot> oCean: i have a 64bit cpu here running a 32bit ubuntu, uname -m is showing i686, cat /proc/cpuinfo is showing lm
<tycable> iceroot, no proxy, I think there is no firewall on my ubuntu either, because the iptables -L shows nothing.
<[segfault]> spl0it: This might help you a bit.. something I just came across - http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.2/doc/mouse5.html
<oCean> iceroot: I got that by now :)
<Fidde> Hi Ubuntu Guys :)
<AbhijiT> hi
<Fidde> what are you guys doing ?
<oCean> Fidde: this is ubuntu technical support chan. For chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fidde> okey
<eXpLoD> where can i edit nautilus scripts?
<cak054> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: ubuntutweak has a few nice scripts you can add easily
<AbhijiT> cak054, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  theres a scripts directory.  its documented in a few places. and i recall some extra python nautilus extensions that even give you a front end to the thing and some nice scripts
<tycable> iceroot, do you know something about this situation?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  i think at one time it was .nautilus/scripts but it may be mooved now
<spl0it> segfault: there's both a /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouse0 - just going to try both of those first :o
<spl0it> segfault: thx
<tycable> Dr_Willis, no, I can access Gmail using wifi.
<pw-toxic_> hi, im trying to mount a resynced raid5, but i get the following message: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases usefu info is found in syslog - try dmesg  | tail or so"
<eXpLoD> Ok I am in ubuntu-tweak but if I want to create other scripts what do I need to do?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  add files to the proper dirs.
<Dr_Willis> http://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/extending-nautilus-context-menus-using-nautilus-actions-scripts-and-python-extensions/
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: put them ni the nautilus scripts folder in your home folder and they will be used
<iceroot> tycable: i still dont think its a ubuntu-problem
<eXpLoD> hmm,i have found it....it's in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<tycable> iceroot, so what the problem may lie in, please?
<iceroot> tycable: gmail or your connection
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: thats the one, remember to mark the script as executable
<Dr_Willis> ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<eXpLoD> Yea i'd like to have the md5 checksum script show the md5 sums in a dialog box or something..not a text file..
<tycable> iceroot, maybe, but my ISP also known as my college don't confirm this is their problem, I really don't know what to do, I have been finding solutions to this for several days.
<tycable> iceroot, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: the nautilus scripts are good for that
<pw-toxic_> hi, im missing a partition table on my raid5. can someone please help me repair this?
<jeaton> ok, when i minimize xchat to tray, i no longer have access to it, even though its still running in the background
<jeaton> when I did "fg" it, it tells me no such job
<ActionParsnip> jeaton: right click panel -> add item   then add "windows list"
<ActionParsnip> jeaton: you can use alt+tab to switch it in and out without it though :)
<jeaton> ActionParsnip, that only shows what's currently active
<jeaton> it doesnt recover my xchat that is running in the background right now
<Dr_Willis> xchat has some feature to minimize to the system-tray i recall.
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> jeaton: that will put the panels to default
<jeaton> ill try it
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if this is one of the reasons they locked down thepanels so much in the next release..
<jeaton> hmm, still didnt work
<Dr_Willis> I do recall xchat having some 'minimize to system tray option'
<xangua> and also indicator
<dsnyders> When I hover my mouse over the time, it says click to view your appointments and tasks.  However, when I click, it does not show any appointments or tasks, nor does it show any fields where I can enter anything.  How do I add timers/reminders?
<jeaton> yes, which is what I did, but something happened to the notification tray, which disappeared
<red_> linux.org lessons are down :(
<red_> any alternatives?
<jeaton> i recovered the notification tray, and it is not on the tray anymore
<palomitas_> #ubuntu-es
<pw-toxic_> please i need help with my raid ;(
<[segfault]> dsnyders: single click on the time/date should bring up a mini calendar.  then double clicking on a day should bring up an Evolution appointment screen (if you have Evolution installed)
<palomitas_> .
<iWaffles> So I did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<dsnyders> [segfault], evolution is a mail program, isn't it?
<iWaffles> and lsb_release -a shows me I'm still on 8.10
<iWaffles> even after rebooting
<[segfault]> dsnyders: it also has an Outlook like component
<eXpLoD> how can i do it so when i try to remove something from the panel it warns me?i one time accidentally removed the thrash i barely fixed it
<dsnyders> [segfault], Seems like overkill to install an entire mail/calendar/journal/task manager just to set a reminder to transfer the laundry from the washer to the dryer in half an hour.
<spetrea-home> if I rotate with imagemagick's convert utility some pic to +30deg and then -30deg back, it looses quality, anyone have any idea about this ?  for example : convert -rotate 30 p.jpg q.jpg; convert -rotate -30 q.jpg q.jpg   <-- and now compare p.jpg(original) with q.jpg(rotated +30deg and -30deg back to original position)
<dsnyders> [segfault], besides, I already have an email program: thunderbird.
<nash__> man irc
<[segfault]> dsnyders: Yeah, I know how you feel.  I prefer TB also, but Evolution is bundled with the distro, so I'm getting used to it.  I'm sure there is a simple timer app you could add to your panel or desktop instead, though.
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: us the 'at' command and make it run: notify-send
<nash__> wow this is very cool
<nash__> help
<ActionParsnip> nash__: what is?
<nash__> hello friend some budy help me..i am new in this please friends
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  learn how to fix it.. :)
<formaldehyd> kubuntu 10.10,: "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0" onboard radeon hd3300, tried to install proprietary amd driver, doesnt work, anyone?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  in the next reelase it really wont be much of an issue. the stuff will be very locked down.
<[segfault]> ActionParsnip: <----Guru :)
<ActionParsnip> [segfault]: hardly :)  (but thanks)
<nash__> nasj
<compdoc> help you with what?
<nash__> help me please ?????????
<dsnyders> Thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip> nash__: ask and you may get helped.
<server_> heey there guys
<server_> i have an issue with ping
<server_> i can ping my router but not other computers on my network
<server_> has somebody found a solution to this?
<erUSUL> spetrea-home: is expected imho. probably it is converted to some bitmap format where the rotation is done then compressed back
<nash__> \join #freenode
<erUSUL>  /
<ActionParsnip> server_: can you ping them by IP?
<nash__> telnet
<server_> ActionParsnip: I can't ping them at all. even by IP will be enough
<ActionParsnip> server_: are they in the same subnet?
<server_> ActionParsnip: yes they are
<ActionParsnip> server_: can the systems ping the server?
<ActionParsnip> server_: sorry, the system having an issue
<zallos> test
<server_> ActionParsnip: no, the other pcs cannot ping the server. but all pcs can ping the router
<zallos> hello
<nash__> hey friends somebody help me
<zallos> can someone help me pls
<compdoc> nash__ needs help with irc, me thinks
<ActionParsnip> server_: can the bad system ping 8.8.8.8?
<nash__> \zallos
<zallos> hello nash
<lexvegas> zallos, go ahead and ask your question
<zallos> i have a tar.gz file
<zallos> but i am unable to install it
<ActionParsnip> zallos: what is the name of the file?
<formaldehyd> can anyone help me with my problem?
<zallos> sec
<ActionParsnip> formaldehyd: ask and see
<formaldehyd> funny: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#Ikeepgettingthemessage.3A.22AddScreen.2BAC8-ScreenInitfailedfordriver0.22
<formaldehyd> ActionParsnip yeah did, apparently no one interested :-)
<zallos> i downloaded the thunderbird from their website
<zallos> i have extracted the file and cd into it
<nash__> \connect talk.google.com
<zallos> but when i run ./configure
<ActionParsnip> zallos: thunderbird is in the repos
<Dr_Willis> wasent much of a question formaldehyd  - many people wont go to some URL to read a lot if you cant at least summarize the issue.
<zallos> in the directory it tells me no such file
<zallos> repos?
<zallos> sorry i dun get you
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  look at the files.. is there a configure one? is there a readme.txt or install.txt ?
<niyama> is that bash/sh?
<nash__> \connect <zallos>
<ActionParsnip> zallos: the ubuntu servers where you install apps from
<server_> ActionParsnip: yes they can
<zallos> i download thunderbird from their website
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  why are youy trying to compile thunderbird when it should be in the software center listings.
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  theres no need to 'download it from their web site;
<zallos> cos i have other files
<formaldehyd> kubuntu 10.10,: "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0" on startup, onboard radeon hd3300, tried to install proprietary amd driver, doesnt work, anyone?
<zallos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/971117/dev/ppstream_1.0.0-2%2Bxdg~ppa1_amd64.tar.gz
<server_> ActionParsnip: they are both connected to the internet
<zallos> for exmaple i wanna install this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/971117/dev/ppstream_1.0.0-2%2Bxdg~ppa1_amd64.tar.gz
<zallos> thats a tar.gz file
<lexvegas> nash__, check this out http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<nash__> \join #zallos
<zallos> \join nash_
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  and whats ppstream supposed to do?
<server_> ActionParsnip: yes; they can both ping 8.8.8.8
<zallos> its a streaming video software from china
<zallos> nash
<ActionParsnip> !info thunderbird | zallos
<ubottu> zallos: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.7+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 10838 kB, installed size 29916 kB
<zallos> i dun see the channel on zallos
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  the fact  it has a ppa1 in its name. leads me to think that program has a 'ppa' repository you syhould be using..
<biggreenfoot> hallo
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | zallos
<ubottu> zallos: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<zallos> Dr Willis whats a ppa repository?
<zallos> yes i wanna install that
<biggreenfoot> hello
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you may want to learn some more about ubuntu and how the repositorys and ppa's work befor trying to compile stuff.
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  sudo apt-get install thunderbird   <--------- installs it from the normal repositorues...
<zallos> yes i got that now
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  theres proberly other thinderbird extras in the repos also,.
<biggreenfoot> i have a question
<zallos> from ubuntu software center
<zallos> but i wanna install this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/971117/dev/ppstream_1.0.0-2%2Bxdg~ppa1_amd64.tar.gz
<lexvegas> biggreenfoot, go ahead and ask
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you DID check the software center and see if ppstream is in there?
<zallos> can u join me in this channel?
<zallos> #zallos
<Dr_Willis> !manual | zallos
<ubottu> zallos: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tycable> Hello, how could I find the messages related to in IRC?
<zallos> for example that
<tycable> I want to copy them.
<Dr_Willis> for example 'what' zallos ?
<zallos> i extract the files out
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you need to learn the basics befor you try compiling stuff from source.. that you dont need to be compiling in the first place
<nash__> <a href="http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi" target="_blank"> A Guide to Efficiently Using Irssi and Screen
<Dr_Willis> !find ppstream
<ubottu> Package/file ppstream does not exist in maverick
<zallos> i tried running wine with it
<ActionParsnip> zallos: theres no need for the file, just run software centre and search for thunderbird, it will then install
<ActionParsnip> server_: do you have any firewalling in place?
<zallos> Guys i have installed thunderbird now
<zallos> question is how do i install / compile tar.gz files
<server_> ActionParsnip: i don't have firewalling on the pcs (i have both disabled the firewall software and the iptables)
<zallos> i use terminal to ./configure but no such file or command
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you extraxt the source.. install the needed dev packages and compile.. and hope it works.
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  not all source code uses the ./configure method. theres a dozen ways..
<zallos> dev packages ?
<zallos> where do i get that?
<Platypus-Man> I am having trouble with HDMI audio not playing audio, only video. Acer Aspire 5741G with nVidia GT320M. Under sound prefs, -> Hardware;  I have chosen HD Audio controller, Output; have chosen HD Audio controller digital stereo. I have also downloaded nVidia proprietary drivers v. 260.19.06, and checked alsamixer that nothing was muted there,,, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  thats why we hammer on using the package manager....
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Dr_Willis> !compile | zallos
<ubottu> zallos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> zallos: run:  sudo apt-get install thunderbird     it will install
<zallos> I am not talking about thunderbird anymore
<zallos> question is how do i install / compile tar.gz files
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you need to spend some time learning the basics.. then move up befor you learn how to compile stuff
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  compiling stuff ranges from trivial.. to brain surgery....
<nash__> \join #test
<zallos> roger
<vskram21> have a problem with sony vaio e series, mounting hdd takes too long time n results in slow boot of ubuntu takes more that 2 minites..to get me the login page
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you compile 'source code' that fact its a tar/gz dosent matter.. and theres dozens of ways to do it.. theres no instant answer.
<zallos> ok
<zallos> show me the way u do it
<Protomega> So, in windows they had a window where you could actually test out Python code without making an actual script.. Is that there in Linux?
<server_> ActionParsnip: i get the 'destination host unreachabe' error when i try to ping 'em
<zallos> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  extract, read the readme.txt  follow  the files directoins.. is the core of it all.
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  assuming you have all needed developer packages installed.
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you DID read that !compile factoids web site yet? thats where to start
<ActionParsnip> server_: try adding a route to the systems to manually define what is going on, see if it works
<zallos> ok where do i get the dev packages like configure?
<zallos> iw as told to ./configure
<zallos> make
<zallos> make install
<zallos> and bingo
<FloodBot3> zallos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  'in the package manager'
<Protomega> Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  told by who/where? and you do need the build-essential and proberly 300+other packages isntalled to compile most complex software
<ActionParsnip> zallos: what are you compiling?
<zallos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/971117/dev/ppstream_1.0.0-2%2Bxdg~ppa1_amd64.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> !info ppstream
<ubottu> Package ppstream does not exist in maverick
<zallos> ahh
<lexvegas> Protomega, open a terminal and type python
<zallos> my mistake
<Protomega> Python is not defined.
<zallos> well i tried to google for methods to install the tar.gz files
<lahwran> zallos: can you install .zip?
<Protomega> lexvegas: Should I learn linux itself before trying to do anything else?
<lahwran> anyone know how to get xtray on ubuntu?
<zallos> extract and double click on exe lol
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  the fact that thing has a 'ppa1' in its name - tells us theres proberly a PPA for it that lets you use the package manager..
<lexvegas> Protomega, at least the basics. it would help a lot.
<lexvegas> !manual | Protomega
<ubottu> Protomega: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Protomega> Thank you bud. :)
<lexvegas> Protomega, no problem
<BluesKaj> !pylint | Protomega
<yoann674> Hi dear linux community ! I am a very beginner and I encounter a problem while setting an adhoc connection hosted by Ubuntu for a xp pc. I followed an ubuntu tutorial, the xp pc gets connected to my adhoc, but impossible to get any internet. I do not understand where to look ^^
<lahwran> lemme rephrase: I would like alerts in xchat for channels that are not focused. #xchat told me that the solution is to install x-tray, and that if I do not have it, I should ask in my distro channel, which would be here.
<BluesKaj> Protomega, check pylint, it may be what you're lookin for
<zallos> hmmm package manager is the archive manager?
<zallos> it only lets me extract
<lahwran> zallos: what are you trying to install?
<Protomega> I will as soon as I finish up reading the firs thing BluesKaj :)
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  package manager handles installing/removeing/updateing..  the fact the .deb packages are compressed archives.. is not really relavant.
<lexvegas> yoann674, have you set the eth0 or whatever your lan card is on the ubuntu machine to "shared" under the network manager?
<zallos> and i get 4 folders etc lib32 opt and usr
<Dr_Willis> zallos:  you DONT want to be using stuff you  just 'download' from some dropbox site...
<ActionParsnip> zallos: then its a binary, not source
<zallos> lahwran i am trying to install this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/971117/dev/ppstream_1.0.0-2%2Bxdg~ppa1_amd64.tar.gz
<Protomega> Might I ask; What is the one thing that made you say to yourself "I'm sticking with Linux".
<formaldehyd> yeah i got it running!!
<yoann674> I have not touched it, i go look for that !
<formaldehyd> earned a beer now
<Dr_Willis> http://blog.diyersitzone.net/2010/05/18/ppstream-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<Guest89416> hey, my Atheros AR9285 keeps cugtting out in ubuntu 10.10, any help?
<Protomega> Personally for me it was being able to have multiple workspaces -- Giving me the ability to multitask easier.
<tycable> !find tycable
<ubottu> File tycable found in dvb-apps
<zallos> wow Dr Willis!
<lahwran> tycable: hah nice
<lexvegas> yoann674, right click the network icon, and choose edit connections. fine your card and pick edit. go to IPv4 and change from DHCP to shared to other computers
<zallos> lemme try that out
<tuzlo> I want to run mysql on this box but possibly access it from another computer networked on the same network, is there anything different I need to do to the Passwords?
<lexvegas> Protomega, workspaces and the ability to change ANYTHING i want as opposed to what microsoft wants me to change
<Protomega> lexvegas: Wait so is it true that everything on Linux, even Ubuntu, can be customized in anyway you could possibly imagine?
<species> lexvegas: what sort of customisations are you running right now?
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: just connect to the sql socket from another PC. Should be ok
<species> Protomega: if you need to customise it somehow you can, because its open source, thats the point
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip, this will work with the root login as well?
<vskram21> have a problem with sony vaio e series, mounting hdd takes too long time n results in slow boot of ubuntu takes more that 2 minites..to get me the login page
<species> Protomega: although in real terms its not often customised by individuals but by groups who have some specific requirment
<compdoc> everything can be changed, but its prolly not a good idea
<red2kic> Protomega: Yes. It is true. Most people just stick with whatever Canonical gave them.
<vskram21> [   42.670485] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<vskram21> [  110.978424] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<stefg> vskram21: got the latest bios for that machine?
<vskram21> how do i get that.?
<stefg> vskram21: sony support site
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<Protomega> compdoc: Why is that?
<Protomega> red2kic: Same question as I gave to compdoc -- Why is that?
<compdoc> because most settings are already correct
<vskram21> stefg: i don't have windows can i do that in ubuntu 10.10 64 bit?
<zallos> Ubuntu ROCKS UR SOCKS OFF!
<Darael> Protomega: I would say that almost everything available for Linux, including Ubuntu, is modifiable in any way you have the /competence/ to do so.  The competence required is massively variable, and there are a few things (non-free drivers) that you can't modify because the source isn't available.
<Toph> hi there xc
<pw-toxic_> please help me repair my raid5! i cant find my partition table
<ActionParsnip> Darael: what is the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     use http://pastie.org to host the output, thanks
<red2kic> Protomega: Presumbly because they didn't know it was possible. The very same reasons why many people stick with Windows... They didn't know any better and are afraid of unfamiliarity.
<Darael> Protomega: And compdoc is right that in Ubuntu most things are better left alone unless you have a very good reason to modify them.
<red2kic> Protomega: When you buy a machine, it came with Windows. You assume you have to use whatever that thing is.
<Protomega> Darael: For the fun of it :P
<stefg> vskram21: i don't know about sony supprt practices.my usual thinkpads got their bios updates by downloadable .iso-images which i burn to cd and boot from there
<Darael> Protomega: Sure, if it's not a machine that you need working!
<lexvegas> yoann792, youhave to make sure that the card that your internet if coming to is set to DHCP and the card that is shared to is set to shared
<vskram21> stefg: thank u
<Protomega> red2kic: I actually stuck with Windows because I tried Ubuntu and was so intimidated, and I didn't know there was an IRC community full of willing people to help.
<Darael> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1613341
<red2kic> Darael: No, compdoc is not right. You're better off finding out what you like the most. I don't like the indicator. I find them silly so I don't have it. Ubuntu allows you to make a transition to linux world. From there, you should start exploring things on your own.
<yoann792> ok i go checking that =)
<lexvegas> Protomega, everything, including stuff you probably shouldnt ;)
<Darael> red2kic: I submit that "I don't like it" is a very good reason.
<ActionParsnip> Darael: ok try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<lexvegas> species, i run desktop wall with a few custom shortcuts for the switching functions
<ActionParsnip> Darael: then open a browser to some flash content like: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<goldeneye> hello - i want to play an mms:// url in ubuntu for streaming  - how can i do that? thanks.
<red2kic> Protomega: Heh. I feel the same thing. Things were very different and I went back. Six months later, there were a new release so I gave it a go. The only thing I did was that I made a full commitment to linux by forcing myself... I moved all my files, docs, movies, etc right over to linux and just try it. It works out pretty well. :)
<lexvegas> yoann792, and you have to restart the ubuntu machine to share the internet
<stefg> vskram21: as a quick run down: check that youhave latest bios,then check that the hd is ok, and properly connected. After all the lowlevel stuff is sorted out then do a pastebin of 'dmesg' and come back
<Protomega> Darael: True... I accidentally installed Ubuntu over Windows which is sort of okay, but I got rid of Autodesk Maya and Unity.. Now I need to hope that both Maya and Unity are compatible with Ubuntu.
<yoann792> oh ok i try
<Darael> Protomega: http://appdb.winehq.org is your friend.
<red2kic> Protomega: You're better off using Autodesk Maya on Windows. Some people have multiple OS. Use Windows if you have to... for work and such. It's your choice.
<stefg> Protomega: check the geeks at #winehq
<Protomega> red2kic: Yea, I just have to figure out how to split this partition up so I can place Windows on it -- I would go with Wine but I actually would prefer using Windows for Maya and Unity.
<Darael> ActionParsnip: It complains (as expected) about a missing plugin.
<stefg> Protomega: is the machine powerful enough to be able to accept some performance loss by virtualization?
<vskram21> stefg: http://pastebin.com/pAK4w2zC
<goldeneye> hello - i want to play an mms:// url in ubuntu for streaming  - how can i do that? thanks.
<skydubble> hi
<Worms> hello people
<skydubble> where are you from?
<red2kic> goldeneye: VLC, my wild guess.
<Worms> plz give me us skype
<red2kic> !skype | Worms
<ubottu> Worms: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Protomega> stefg: No, it really needs as much performance as it can get.
<stefg> vskram21: i'll have a look
<Darael> goldeneye: I suggest using VLC (it's in the Software Centre).  You can probably use Totem (AKA Movie Player) but I know it can be done in VLC and I prefer it anyway.
<vskram21> stefg:  there is a bios update available but it's in exe format will that work over wine.?
<skydubble> USA?
<rizzuh> What file system should I use for a file server? The size will potentially be 24TB (8x3TB disks) in RAID 6. Reliability is king, speed is not an issue since it'll server over CIFS/NFS.
<stefg> vskram21: no... the exe is probably a self extracting archive
<Darael> skydubble: This is a support channel; there's people from all over.  For chat, I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: ext4 if you ask me
<goldeneye> Darel - ok thanks. should it be straightforward in terms if olaying the url?
<Worms> us no have skype?
<ActionParsnip> Worms: its in the partner repo
<server_> ppl. i have a pretty weird issue. i have one wireless router with 2 connected PCs to it. the pcs can ping the router & are connected to the internet (both of them). but they cannot ping eachother. is there a solution for this?
<Protomega> There are a few things I don't understand... Like why Windows hasn't implemented features like multiple workspaces.
<stefg> Protomega: so dual boot is the way for you... have some external disk to backup your entire internal disk ?
<server_> Worms: you're from germany; right?
<server_> !info skype | Worms
<ubottu> Worms: Package skype does not exist in maverick
<Protomega> stefg: Um... I have a 1TB External Harddrive if that's what you were asking.
<stefg> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<server_> !skype | Worms
<ubottu> Worms: please see above
<yoann578> >lexvegas> thank you so much ! it works now ! Have a so nice end of week end (this goes also for all the community ^^)
<Protomega> stefg: It's not connected currently though.
<Worms> no i from rus
<server_> ppl. i have a pretty weird issue. i have one wireless router with 2 connected PCs to it. the pcs can ping the router & are connected to the internet (both of them). but they cannot ping eachother. is there a solution for this?
<lexvegas> yoann578, no problem. glad you got it working!
<yoann578> me too ! :p see you !
<Williwaller> hi all, I'm trynig to install 10.10 on an eeepc 901, it goes well untill reboot where it gets stuck on a black screen displaying : "(process:309):GLib-WARNING : getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" Can someone help?
<lexvegas> server_, maybe your router filters ping requests? or maybe a firewall?
<stefg> Protomega: i was just asking because it seems likely that you have to repartiton your hd. Without a backup this can be nerve-wrecking :-\
<Worms> I simply want to practise my English give me the skype
<Darael> goldeneye: Sorry for response-delay.  It should be, yes.
<stefg> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Protomega> stefg: Yea it probably will be.. Mind if I come on here for help when I get to that point in time?
<IdleOne> Worms: in a terminal type: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<BluesKaj> server_, do you want to connect the pcs thru the LAN , then try ssh as longas they're both linux machines , otherwise try smb or samba
<IdleOne> Worms: all of that in one command
<nash__> hellooo worm
<Worms> ðóääù
<Worms> hello
<jon_athon> how do I get my canon digital camera to come up on my computer?
<Darael> ActionParsnip: (this just in case you missed the last one; sorry for repeat) Purging flashplugin-installer and loading a page including a flash results, as expected, in a complaint about a missing plugin.
<BluesKaj> server_, of course smb and samba work on a linux network as well
<server_> lexvegas: router & other firewalls have been disabled.
<ActionParsnip> Darael: ok then install flashplugin-nonfree and restart the browser
<nash__> whois
<lexvegas> server_, thats all I have, sorry
<skydubble> If installing ubuntu at my computer, Can I use Itunes??
<server_> BluesKaj: they're connected via wifi. i can't even ping the machines. how can i use samba then?
<nash__> hey do u help me in linux
<xangua> skydubble: you can use rhythmbox, banshee, amarok,e tc
<tvxq> no skydubble, but you can use rythmbox to sync your ipod touch / ipod's / iphone
<Worms> us no have skype?)
<hihihi100> i need to change the permissions of a folder (FGFS), to do so I need the CHMOD command, but I dont knoe the exact line to type: is it sudo chmod [username here] [path to folder] ?
<xangua> nash__: you haven't say your problem
<xangua> Worms: we have already told you how
<[segfault]> server_: if you are sure that no software firewalls are blocking ICMP, you could check with a direct pc to pc lan connection to rule things out.
<tvxq> hey, my Atheros AR9285 keeps cugtting out in ubuntu 10.10, any help?
<tuzlo> anyone familiar with the drupal and LAMP installation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal I have installed this as per the directions but when I got to Drupal's install.php it tells me theree are no clean URL's but I checked the file and the changes were made and apache was rebooted
<IdleOne> Worms: do you want to install skype or you want someone to talk to on skype?
<skydubble> Ok Thanks very much :D
<server_> [segfault]: how do you mean pc to pc?
<wedwo-> IdleOne, he's looking for skype contacts
<server_> [segfault]: LAN to LAN?
<IdleOne> wedwo-: I think you might be right
<server_> [segfault]: so i plug a rj45 in one computer & the other end on the other computer?
<nash__> #wedwo
<[segfault]> server_: just a direct cat5 cable
<stefg> vskram21: your rootfilesystem is/was damaged  .... so ubuntu tried to repair it, which took a while
<ActionParsnip> Williwaller: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/10-4-boot-problem-glib-warning-help-197907291.html
<[Jie-Dnk]> hallo
<BluesKaj> server , install smbclient on both pcs , smbserver is installed by default on ubuntu
<server_> [segfault]: don't i need a crossover cable for that?
<Worms> pfff i want speak with amerixan boys or girls who have skype?
<[segfault]> server_: you can set static IPs and test.. most don't need xover anymore I don't believe
<Worms> american*
<server_> Worms: you should go on dating #irc.
<xangua> Worms: this is not the place, perhaps offtopic ¿¿
<IdleOne> Worms: try asking in #skype, /join #skype
<[segfault]> server_: use an old switch if you need to instead of a xover
<nash__> hey worm from where u r
<[Jie-Dnk]> lag
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Flash now loads, sticky-shift problem persists.  I note that flashplugin-nonfree depends on flashplugin-installer.
<joeoshawa> to get my internet to work i have to type sudo dhclient eth0    how do i make it so my internet works on startup
<Protomega> Can a 64x computer run 32x?
<lexvegas> server_,from what I can tell, most semi modern LAN chips dont need Xover cables
<IdleOne> Protomega: yes
<server_> [segfault]: lexvegas: gonna try that
<[segfault]> server_: if you want to start at an easier point, you can direct wire to through that same router rather than wifi and see if it helps things.. it will save you setting static ips and all.
<Protomega> >.> Okay so what exactly is the difference? Just how the memory is allocated or?
<server_> [segfault]: that isn't that easy ;D
<nash__> -o nash
<Darael> Protomega: The size of the CPU's registers is the primary factor.  A 64-bit machine can handle more RAM, and is faster at crunching large numbers, which is good for stuff like video rendering.
<[segfault]> server_: isn't that the way of things :P
<server_> [segfault]: probably yeah :D
<nash__> #nexus
<cyix> Somehow I managed to associate opeing Places>Folder with Audacious. How can I switch it back to the default file manager?
<Protomega> Darael: Awesome thanks bud.. Again
<IdleOne> nash__: Do you need help with anything Ubuntu related?
<skydubble> See you later
<xangua> cyix: create a folder>right clic>open with other>open folder
<Darael> ActionParsnip: (another repeat, apologies again...) Flash now loads, sticky-shift problem persists.  I note that flashplugin-nonfree depends on flashplugin-installer.
<Guest16400> 这个不错
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<xangua> Darael: nonfree is just a transicion package i believe
<Guest16400> 来个人 聊聊
<mintux> my /dev/ttyACM0 is busy how can I release it ? I can not open wammu
<xangua> transition ... how do you say¿¿ :S
<Guest16400> HELLO
<goldeneye> Dareal - it played the clip but didnt play sound in vlc for mms stream - any idea?
<Guest16400> WHO HELP ME
<guspur> salam
<IdleOne> Guest16400: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<Darael> xangua: I thought that was the case.  I mentioned it because ActionParsnip had me remove flashplugin-installer earlier.
<server_> !arabic |guspur
<ubottu> guspur: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nash__> help me please
<Darael> goldeneye: Sorry, I'm not sure.
<IdleOne> nash__: help you with what?
<ActionParsnip> Darael: not sure about the shift thing, has anyone else reported it
<ActionParsnip> Darael: does it happen in other browser/
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Not that I've been able to find anywhere on the internet.  It happens in every browser I've tried (so far Chromium, Firefox and Midori)
<ActionParsnip> Darael: tried Opera maybe (?)
<Darael> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a go...
<mintux> how can see open port or path ?
<alex_> hi
<hihihi100> i nee to change the owner of a folder with chown, what exactly do I have to type? I follow the sudo chown tux foobar synthax, but nothing happens
<hihihi100> need
<Darael> !elaborate | mintux
<ubottu> mintux: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Darael> hihihi100: sudo chown <user> /path/to/file
<alex_> what s your issue
<Jeruvy> hihihi100: sudo chown user:group  /path
<mintux> how can see open port or path ? like /dev/ttyACM0 is is busy . I want to know what process toke it
<vskram21> stefg: this is happening every time i boot my machine...
<fdf> ae
<joeoshawa> if i cannot connect to the internet till i type sudo dhclient eth0 does that mean my computer is not grabbing an ip and how do i fix it
<wedwo-> !who | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vskram21> stefg: how would bios update fix this.?
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: are their lights around the ethernet port and are they lit / flashing?
<hihihi100> jeruvy, sudo chown hihihi100 /usr/share/games/FlightGear ?
<Darael> hihihi100: That should work.  Perhaps you don't need to change the owner but rather need to make it executable?
<Darael> hihihi100: Why are you trying to chown something in /usr?
<Guest96040> Nickserv
<hihihi100> darael, no, i need to change the owner, cause addind new aircraft, or updating FGS is really a pin if everytime I have to do itr as root
<stefg> vskram21: looks like hardware trouble.... bad ram or hd at the edge of its lifespan ... i'd install smartmontools and check, and let a memtest run overnight
<hihihi100> darael, because when I first installed FGFS i used a folder in usr/share/games
<stefg> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.39.1+svn3077-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 422 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Jeruvy> hihihi100: yes, looks ok.
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: also try a different port on your router / switch
<hihihi100> jeruvy, pasted and executed sudo chown hihihi100 /usr/share/games/FlightGear, nothing happened
<hihihi100> ls -l hasnt changed
<vskram21> thank u
<hihihi100> please take a look at http://pastebin.com/0DhMw3Jg
<Gr8Q> I am in trouble. I could not have nm-applet to load! I have to recreate another partition and load another instance of ubuntu what can i do to repair network manager
<Jeruvy> hihihi100: a couple files changed owner, do you want to alter the entire folder?
<hihihi100> jeruvy, yes, I want the whole FlightGear folder to be owned by hihihi100, and not by root
<Darael> hihihi100: chown -R
<erUSUL> hihihi100: why?
<vskram21> only the booting is very slow and once i get my gnome up every thing is o.k.. i am able to share file at the rate of 40Mbps.
<hihihi100> erusul, because adding new aircraft, or updating FGS is a pain in the ass if I have to do it as root
<stefg> Gr8Q: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506720 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074132&page=2
<Jeruvy> hihihi100: sudo chown -R user /folder/
<Protomega> So is there a file that is used to edit how the GNOME (I'm assuming that's where the workspace navigation is configured) enviroment is setup?
<erUSUL> hihihi100: what if some other user of the machine wants to use the program an it fails becouse of permissions issues?
<hihihi100> sudo chown -R hihihi100 /usr/share/games/FlightGear ?
<jtniehof> mintux: try sudo lsof /dev/ttyACM0
<erUSUL> hihihi100: frnkly sudo cp -r aircraft_folder/ /usr/share/games/FlightGear/planes/ is not that pain in the ass but whatever....
<stefg> Protomega: gconf ...that's not a file,more like a database (did anybody say registry? .-)
<hihihi100> erusul, by user you mean person? I am the only user of this machine, hihihi100 is the only user (besides root) that uses my machine
<jtniehof> mintux: for ports, look at netstat
<mintux> ok thanks
<hihihi100> erusul, my knowledge of computing is awfully bad
<Protomega> stefg: Is it not something that is easily editable?
<hihihi100> but thanks for pastiong the correct code to add aircraft with root as use
<hihihi100> user owner
<erUSUL> Protomega: what are you trying to change?
<stefg> Protomega: gconf-editor (did anybody say regedit?)
<Naeblis> I'm pretty sure my xubuntu crash is caused by mozilla's flash plugin. Any solutions?
<hihihi100> erusul, do you also have FGFS installed as root?
<erUSUL> wine's regedit is a different program ;P
<s5s> hey gyus I was using btrfs but my system crapped out. Now I can't boot a liveCD (lol) because the kernel detects the disk with btrfs and panics or whatever and just goes in a loop. I can boot a liveCD if I remove the hard drive but then I want to reinstall using ext4. Is it possible to pass kernel flags to prevent the btrfs module from loading?
<Darael> Protomega: Most GNOME settings are in ~/.gnome2 and ~/.config.  Some is in ~/.cache - workspace nav is handled by Compiz if you have desktop effects turned on so you'd need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<erUSUL> hihihi100: yes;but i do not play that much. installed it as curiosity
<Protomega> erUSUL: I want to see if I can make it so holding Shift+Ctrl+Alt and then pressing an arrow key would set the current window to move to the corresponding workspace.
<hihihi100> erusul, everybody in the flightgear forums suggest me to change the owner
<hihihi100> ill try yyour way this time
<stefg> s5s: are you certain that the hd is still intact? ... usually hd'swith a dead controller cause problemslike that
<Darael> Protomega: Either system->preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, or install and use compizconfig-settings-manager (assuming you have desktop effects on)
<erUSUL> hihihi100: i already say "whatever" :) if you want to do it i am not going to stop you
<stefg> s5s: are you certain that the hd is still intact? ... usually hd's with a dead controller cause problemsl ike that
<vskram21> stefg: only the booting is very slow and once i get my gnome up every thing is o.k.. i am able to share file at the rate of 40Mbps.
<slinzex> Have problem with X-CHANGE PDF viewer .exe
<slinzex> fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub!
<slinzex> When try to run, it closes.
<Protomega> Oh.. There already is something for that
<s5s> stefg: yes. It was working when I shutdown. However, I had to cut the power off and I suppose it lost data. The hdd is new - about 6 months and has been working fine since
<erUSUL> slinzex: is a windows program in wine?
<s5s> stefg: unless btrfs broke it somehow but I doubt it
<erUSUL> !appdb | slinzex
<ubottu> slinzex: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Gr8Q> ok stefg i will boot again and check this out
<Darael> ActionParsnip: With Opera, flash doesn't recognise pressing the shift key in the first place!
<slinzex> erUSUL yes is a windows programs in wine
<stefg> vskram21: nevertheless your root ext4 filesystem is corrupted and needed/needs repair at every boot... you should think over that. I had trouble with ext4, too.  As i found out out it was a bad stick of ram
<erUSUL> slinzex: check support in the appdb
<orplin> hey there! when i start Xephyr with "Xephyr -ac -screen 1280x1024 -br -reset -terminate 2> /dev/null :1 &" how can i start a specific window manager inside that xephyr window then? "DISPLAY=:1 xinit /path/to/wm -- :1 &" somehow won't work...
<nash__> status
<slinzex> ubottu ok I'll try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<armence> Hello all. I would like to install ubuntu in a VM within ubuntu. I would ideally not want that process to be too big of a burden since I plan on doing it often-ish (to test packaging). What would you recommend?
<nash__> armence
<Darael> slinzex: Do you absolutely need to use X-CHANGE?  There's an enormous number of native PDF viewers; you could try one of those.
<s5s> stefg: I think the message was something about a sector and expecting 6200 but getting 6002 (lol at that description)
<aeon-ltd> armence: virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> armence: virtualbox is easy to setup
<jtniehof> Naeblis: I use a flash blocker so flash only runs when I want it. Package xul-ext-flashblock on Ubuntu 10.10. Might help you with the debugging
<s5s> armence: there are other ways to do that. Look at chroot
<erUSUL> s5s: have you fsck'ed the btrfs partition ? does btrfs has a fsck ?
<slinzex> Darael yes but, I need the best PDF viewer witch let's me make annotations in pdf
<s5s> erUSUL: I don't think it has
<ActionParsnip> slinzex: there is no best
<Darael> erUSUL: btrfs doesn't have a working fsck in Maverick.
<ActionParsnip> slinzex: you can use pdfedit to edit pdf files
<Darael> s5s: Btrfs trouble?  What's the issue?
<slinzex> Darael if you check PDF xchange viewer it has a lot of functions to make annotations
<erUSUL> s5s: well it does ;P
<armence> s5s: I'm using chroot to perform the packaging, but when testing, I want to eliminate as many variables as possible (including the possibility I don't really understand chroot as much as I think I do)
<stefg> s5s: usually the bios (which selects from which device to bnoot) is not aware of filesystems... if it is a S-ATA drive and a reasonable motherboard you can even hotplug the drive after booting. I'd dd it then to zero as the first step
<Naeblis> jtniehof: so it willask my permission each time before running any flash content? seems inconvenient :(
<s5s> stefg: I plugged it but the LiveCD running doesn't see it. dmesg doesn't show it's in...
<jtniehof> Naeblis: it shows a window that you click on to start the flash. Can always uninstall it once you're done with the debugging.
<slinzex> ActionParsnip but pdfEdit is bad for me
<sharperguy> Hmm. Well I just rebooted my machine and suddenly I have no GLX extension. I think the problem might be that I installed a python library that is meant for nvidia (I'm on intel chipset), but I have no idea what it changes or how to revert it. I have no xorg.conf and my xorg.conf.d directory has no relevant files
<stefg> s5s: i'd use something like sysrescd for plumbing ....
<stefg> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<stefg> bah
<Naeblis> jtniehof: thanks, installing it :)
<stefg> !sysrescd
<s5s> Darael: I had Ubuntu with btrfs with /boot / and /home (/boot was ext4 actually). How I had to cut the power to reboot and the kernel goes in a loop when trying to load the btrfs module complaining about expecting a value 6200 and getting 6002 at some sector
<slinzex> ActionParsnip: I don't need to edit. Just need to make annotations while I'm reading pdf files.
<berefeira>  /j #crunchbang
<sharperguy> Ok, for some reason it's installed the nvidia graphics driver, but isn't running it.
<stefg> s5s: you might consider resetting your bios
<Darael> s5s: I had that issue - or a similar one.  Have you tried loading an old kernel?  If that doesn't work, It may be a corrupted log tree.
<pauk960> hi, everyone, I have a problem with frozen dpkg process and I can't kill it, I tried everything (except reboot). can somebody help me?
<s5s> Darael: I only have one kernel. Live CD nor the HDD install will boot
<s5s> Darael: both panic when the btrfs module is loaded
<Darael> s5s: Do you get a shell eventually?  Busybox, it would be, IIRC...
<slinzex> How can I check if my UBUNTU has the latest updates for all progs?
<Protomega> Is there an easier way to resize windows other than trying to pick the edge?
<s5s> Darael: I'll try and do it again. I'll reboot and be back to tell you wether I've managed to log in. Otherwise I logged in using a LiveCD by removing the HDD
<s5s> Darael: and I'm using web irc
<Darael> slinzex: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<pauk960> protomega: use alt+f8
 * stefg finds himself once more acknowledged by preferring xfs for most of his filesystems .... broken ext4 here, non-booting btrfs there .....
<vskram21> stefs: my harddisk passed the smart test
<Protomega> Awesome thanks.
<Naeblis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/670665  <-- THIS is my actual problem.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 670665 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox crashes on ubuntu 10.10 (amd 64)" [Undecided,New]
<erUSUL> slinzex: run the update manager
<Darael> s5s: That'll get you the latest versions in the repositories.  If there are newer versions that aren't in the repos, you'd have to compile them yourself - easier to stick to the repo versions.  If you're really sure you want the newest version of things, consider moving to Debian unstable.
<slinzex> Darael: I've done this, but still having some issues. I think I have problems with sources
<Darael> slinzex: Apologies, the above was intended for you.
<Darael> slinzex: Pastebin any errors you're getting, please.
<hobbel> Is there an easy way to get wifi without network-manager? WPA2 enterprise doesnt work for me.
<Protomega> Woo! Ubuntu recognizes the "Calculator" button on my Microsoft Keyboard! :P
<Darael> hobbel: Try installing and using wicd.
<Naeblis> Undecided,New :/
<vskram21> stefs: how do i test if my RAM is proper.?
<Darael> vskram21: Memtest86+ is installed by default.  When booting your machine, hold shift immediately after the BIOS screen and you should get a GRUB menu.  Choose the memtest option to run tests on your RAM.
<Darael> vskram21: The above assumes you have Ubuntu installed.  If not, run an Ubuntu live CD and choose the memory test from the initial menu on that.
<rick_2047> hey people I just changed my monitor, but it is not getting detected, its a compaq monitor some years old
<rick_2047> the resolution is set to 800x600 while I know the monitor can support more than tha
<Daghdha> re there any tools to manage my grub2 stuff in the GUI?
<vskram21> stefs: idon't think my RAM is the problem.
<Darael> Daghdha: basically, no.  Sorry.
<vskram21> stefs: i ve reinstalled ubuntu for the 6 th time..facing the same proble
<Daghdha> :(
<Daghdha> Because it's wrong, when it boots i can select and press enter. but i want it to start booting automatically
<jogu> can anybody help me troubleshoot installing ubuntu, i've been having a lot of troubles trying both wubi and a full install
<Darael> Daghdha: Sorry, you'll need to do it the hard way.  You can at least use a graphical editor (eg gksu gedit /etc/default/grub)
<pwnzrlolz> Daghdha: You can look at startup-manager.  It will let you change which OS is selected by default and the timout.
<Darael> jogu: Give us a little more detail and someone will help if they recognise each problem.
<Daghdha> interesting
<frandieguez> Hi, all. Someone knows if the latest macbook pro graphics card (AMD Radeon HD 6490M) works in ubuntu? I have searched in amd website, ubuntu wiki and in other sites but I didn't found any reference about it.
<Darael> pwnzrlolz: IIRC startup-manager works only with grub, not grub2.  I could be wrong, of course.
<jogu> It's pretty interesting, i've installed ubuntu many times before but im at a total loss here
<jogu> if I try to install through wubi it says no root filesystem defined
<vskram21> darael: thank u
<Daghdha> Darael: the description in package manager would indicate you are indeed correct
<jogu> when I try to do a full install through the dvd it detects my hard drive but none of the partitions on it
<pwnzrlolz> Darael: Looking at startup-manager online it says it can handle grub2
<Darael> pwnzrlolz: Ah.  Probably that version hasn't yet made it into Ubuntu, then, in light of what Daghda says.
<jogu> im trying to dual boot with win7 so I need to make sure it recognizes that partion(instead of just saying the full 500GB of my hardrive is free space, which it's not)
<Daghdha> 2008?
<pwnzrlolz> jogu: have you tried installing via wubi?
<jogu> Yes, i mentioned i've tried it and it says no root filesystem defined
<Protomega> Screw Windows.. Honestly.. .<Name Here> hides folders and in Windows you have to do like three extra things that Ubuntu does with one extra character.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:If anybody know of a youtube video downloader
<Darael> jogu: Try the Alternate CD?  It's often better at situations the live cd doesn't handle well.
<Darael> thauriswulfa: Plenty.  I suggest http://tinyogg.com because it converts to a free and open format.
<jogu> I was reading it might have something to do with a corrupt partition table, but I really have no idea how I would fix it
<SupeR_NovA> This source ksplice can it be considered stable for Ubuntu 10.10 is it worth to install ...?
<SupeR_NovA> help !
<pwnzrlolz> jogu: can you boot into a live CD?
<Darael> jogu: If it /is/ a corrupt partition table, install and run testdisk (in a live CD).  That will at least help with that part.
<sacarlson> jogu: sounds like your not installing with wubi and if so you must have done manual partition
<Darael> sacarlson: AIUI jogu can't install at all, with wubi or as a full install.
<pragmaticenigma> SupeR_NovA: Is there any particular reason you need ksplice?
<var32> Hi all , i am looking for a way to get the user login count (like top does) based on /proc .. can anyone point me to relevant file under /proc , where i can get that information ?
<JT13> question, I was formatting my brand new flash drive with my laptop and in the process i accidentlly hit the cancel button. now my flashdrive won
<JT13> 't show up  what can i do to fix?
 * lsaint love
<thauriswulfa> darael: but i need some ubuntu software
<jogu> okay well I'll boot into a live cd here and try running test disk brb
<Daghdha> thanks pwnzrlolz, i tried the tool you suggested. Time will tell :) (Next reboot.. ) Thanks you too Darael
<pragmaticenigma> JT13: Do you have another machine to test the flash drive with?
<JT13> pragmaticenigma, yes i have tested with three machines
<pwnzrlolz> Daghda: np
<JT13> pragmaticenigma, i was hoping for a way to manually mount and then reformat.
<Darael> thauriswulfa: in that case, try the youtube-dl package.
<pragmaticenigma> JT13: Any of those machines by chance windows or mac?
<SupeR_NovA> pragmaticenigma,  Well I do not know I only know that towel thing and you would tell me something specific to this source
<compdoc> JT13, does the Disk Utility see it?
<JT13> no all ubuntu but i do have a windows pragmaticenigma
<thauriswulfa> darael: i tried it already, but it always say unable to download
<JT13> and one sec compdoc let me check
<compdoc> what about fdisk -l
<Darael> thauriswulfa: In that case, my next suggestion is the clive package.
<pragmaticenigma> JT13: I would see if you can get it to come up in device manager in windows... at least it would tell you that the drive is good... another test in ubuntu would be to run lsusb from the command line with the drive in, and again with the drive out... that would at least tell you the system is seeing the drive being plugged into the computer
<ActionParsnip> JT13: also grab the ultimate boot cd and test the disk with the manufacturers tool
<var32> no need i think i found it /proc/keys
<var32> thanks all
<vitorleite> what's the stable version of ubuntu?:
<JT13> ActionParsnip,  what do you mean?
<var32> exit
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | vitorleite
<ubottu> vitorleite: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Darael> JT13: Also to see if Ubuntu is noticing the drive being plugged in, run "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and plug it in, see what scrolls past.
<pragmaticenigma> SupeR_NovA: From my knowledge ksplice is for installing new kernels without requiring a reboot of the machine... I wouldn't install this utility unless your running some sort of server that has to stay up all the time.  Otherwise, I would wait for the Ubuntu developers to actually include ksplice within the ubuntu software library
<LucyIntheSky> can print pdf files locally, can print documents on my windows 7 machine ( got samba w/ cups) however when I try to print PDF from my windows machine it either says im not allowed in /var/log/syslog or nothing happens.
<Darael> vitorleite: See also Lucid, which is the stable Long Term Support release.
<hihihi100> ls -l help please, take a look at http://pastebin.com/kRx47sJN and explain to me the second column
<ActionParsnip> JT13: there is a CD with a tonne of great tools on, it has the drive testers from the main drive manufacturers to test the drive
<vitorleite> thanks
<JT13> pragmaticenigma,  compdoc Darael ActionParsnip ok disc utility sees it, shouldn't formatting from there work?
<JT13> ActionParsnip,  ok where do i download the iso for thar?
<compdoc> JT13, what filesystem?
<pragmaticenigma> Disk utility from where? windows or ubuntu?
<JT13> compdoc it says unknown
<ActionParsnip> JT13: you'll find it if you search, it can also be used on a bootable usb too :)
<pragmaticenigma> JT13: Disk utility from where? windows or ubuntu?
<JT13> pragmaticenigma, ubuntu
<compdoc> JT13, I mean what filesystem do you want to use? Dont those only support fat?
<pragmaticenigma> JT13: if the disk manager can see it, you should be able to format it from there
<Darael> JT13: I don't see any reason why formatting it from palimpsest (aka disk utility) wouldn't work.
<JT13> compdoc no they support all
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: UBCD isn't really a solution in this case...
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Flash in Opera doesn't even recognise pressing shift in the first place!
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: Flash drives can support any filesystem you want on them... most are formatted in FAT to make the easily compatible with all operating systems
<compdoc> JT13, I think gparted is better to format
<JT13> ok guys i am formatting from inside of disc utility now
<Venemo> hi
<ActionParsnip> Darael: hmm, trie a different keyboard maybe (cluthing at straws)
<JT13> compdoc but gparted can only be used from licve cd right?
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: thought you wanted drive testing..
<Venemo> could anyone help me with how to download a piece of code from Launchpad? seems that bzr doesn't work like git or svn
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: No, JT13  needs to be able to get the drive formatted, all I was checking for was the device recognized in the system so he could still access it in some fashion
<Darael> Venemo: bzr branch lp:~user/branch
<compdoc> no, if youre running most versions of linux, you can easily install it
<jogu> okay I'm booted into a live cd what was it that I needed to install? testdisk?
<SupeR_NovA> pragmaticenigma,  and soon will it take , Yet thanks to the comprehensive response
<JT13> compdoc ok that is new and good to know i was undr the impression it was live cd only
<Darael> jogu: Yeah, install testdisk and then run "sudo testdisk".
<compdoc> JT13, gparted now correctly handles creating partitions on 4k sector drives, and SSD, etc
<Venemo> thank you Darael
<jogu> I should select Intel/PC partition right?
<LucyIntheSky> can print pdf files locally, can print documents on my windows 7 machine ( got samba w/ cups) however when I try to print PDF from my windows machine it either says im not allowed in /var/log/syslog or nothing happens.
<JT13> compdoc ActionParsnip pragmaticenigma Darael ok guys I have recovered my usb thank you for all of your help. it was wonderful.
<pragmaticenigma> glad you have it working! JT13
<ActionParsnip> LucyIntheSky: do you authenticate on the samba??
<Darael> JT13: We do our best.  Glad to hear it works now.
<zeratul2k> Hello, everyone! Got a little annoyance here that I haven't been able to fix. For a while now the screen has been dimming, even with the AC adapter plugged and with ALL the related dimming options disabled in gnome-power-manager. The brightness keys don't work, so to restore the screen to full brightness I have to restart the computer (logging out and back again doesn't fix it)
<ActionParsnip> zeratul2k: what model laptop (kinda useful)
<zeratul2k> the computer is an HP probook 4710s0
<pw-toxic_> can someone please help me repair my raid?
<compdoc> zeratul2k, many laptops have power settings (including screen dimming) in the bios
<LucyIntheSky> ActionParsnip, authenticate, I have force user and force group
<Darael> jogu: Sorry about that.  Yes, you usually want that option.
<zeratul2k> if so, shouldn't that happen in all OSes? this only happens in Ubuntu
<zevonja> Anyone online that might help me? i`m having trouble installing fedora on my desktop pc
<compdoc> some OSes might just be better at over-riding the biso settings
<compdoc> bios
<zeratul2k> well, gonna go take a look at it then and be back in a few
<Darael> zevonja: You'd be better off trying #fedora!
<LucyIntheSky> ActionParsnip, do I need that under [printers] also or just my share
<pragmaticenigma> zeratul2k: what type of graphics card does your machine have in it?
<jogu> so now I would want to analyse the partition structure?
<pragmaticenigma> bummer... just missed him
<zevonja> Darael, ?
<Darael> jogu: That's right.
<ActionParsnip> zevonja: feddora isn't supported here
<zevonja> oh my bad
<Darael> zevonja: This is #ubuntu, a channel for Ubuntu support.  For help installing Fedora, you probably want #fedora.  Type "/join #fedora" without the quotes and hit enter.
<zevonja> i meant to say ubuntu
<zevonja> sorry guys
<sacarlson> jogu: I think you need to setup some free space for your secound system,  you may need to resize one so that you have at least 10gb space for a new partition to install ubuntu
<zevonja> may i tell you the problem ?
<Darael> zevonja: Ah, OK, that's fine.  In that case, could we have a little more detail about the problem?
<ActionParsnip> LucyIntheSky: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-printserver.html   may help, some good smb.conf entries there
<bazhang> zevonja, pastebin sources.list please
<ActionParsnip> zevonja: go for it :)
<jogu> Well I have a 500gb hard drive with about 400gb partitioned for win7 and an empy unpartioned 100gb im trying to install ubnuntu to
<LucyIntheSky> ActionParsnip, thx
<sacarlson> jogu: if you already had windows on it and you think your files system had a problem then you should use that to analize and repair before you resize
<zevonja> The problem is very common,it`s that initrfms unable to find medium type of problem but.. nothing seems to help when i try overrun this problem.. i tryed disabling ahci,disabling apci,tryed installing it visa usb,wubi,cd.. and nothing helped
<jogu> hm yeah let me reboot brb
<zevonja> i always get that message
<bazhang> zevonja, on fedora 14?
<zevonja> on ubnut 10.10
<zevonja> i also tryed installing mints,running kubuntu
<zevonja> got same error
<zevonja> when trying installing fedora,i got other errors.. but lets stick to ubuntu now
<zevonja> :)
<ActionParsnip> zevonja: did you MD5 test the ubuntu ISO you downloaded?
<zevonja> yes
<zevonja> all verified
<xrdodrx> zevonja, can you go into more detail about this: "it`s that initrfms unable to find medium type of problem" ??
<xrdodrx> I don't understand
<zevonja> it goes booting and stops with message
<zevonja> initramfs "unable to find meidum containing a live file system"
<ActionParsnip> zevonja: and did you check the CD for defects once it started to boot?
<ActionParsnip> zevonja: have you also tested your RAM?
<zevonja> i googled ,and find out it`s very common.. but all of the sollutions i googled wouldnt help me out
<zevonja> i tested ram with ram memory test
<zevonja> on live cd
<zevonja> everything is okay
<zevonja> cd runs
<zevonja> on my laptop
<FloodBot3> zevonja: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pragmaticenigma> zevonja: are you sure you don't mean initramfs?
<zevonja> sorry,i`ll write in one line. yes,initramfs
<Mikaze> Hello.  Does Ubuntu have that Mortal Kombat clone?  I'm blind and looking for fighter games to play.  Yes, by sound.  Gonna kick my nephew's little butts, and friggin Debian is so anally retentive, it no longer carries it, when I just saw the game in the listings only 3 months ago.
<pragmaticenigma> zevonja: is this a clean harddrive you are attempting to install to?
<zevonja> clean,formated,but i havent got to the installation process,it stops showing that message
<sacarlson> zevonja: sounds like a media problem to me, is a usb flash disk avalable or do you already have a linux system installed?
<iWaffles> so I tried upgrading ubuntu and now it cant even access the web (pinging google, etc). Any suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> zevonja: do you have a different method of installing (different CD-ROM, USB Flash drive?)
<ActionParsnip> Mikaze: check the playdeb repo, it has lots of decent games :)
<zevonja> no,i have a fresh hdd,formated,on one partition winxp,i tryed installing via usb,cd and even wubi
<zevonja> and nothing helped
<LinuxNoob> hmmm
<LinuxNoob> zev can you restate your question?
<LinuxNoob> whisper me if you want
<Mikaze> What's the playdev repo?
<ActionParsnip> Mikaze: it's DEB, not dev
<ActionParsnip> Mikaze: Ign http://packages.linuxmint.com julia/import amd64 Packages
<ActionParsnip> Ign http://packages.linuxmint.com julia/backport amd64 Packages
<ActionParsnip> Ign http://packages.linuxmint.com julia/romeo amd64 Packages
<FloodBot3> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rizzuh> What size to I provide to lvcreate if I want to fill the whole volume? It's mdadm R5 of 4x1GB.
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> Mikaze: http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<BluesKaj> !alternate | zevonja
<ubottu> zevonja: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<pragmaticenigma> zevonja: have you tried the alternative install method?
<zevonja> i didnt
<Mikaze> ActionParsnip: Thank you.  Never heard of the place.
<zevonja> i tryed wubi,cd,usb
<ActionParsnip> Mikaze: theres a deb file to add the repo, you can then install the games
<Luca> hello how install LWP::UserAgent 5.829
<pragmaticenigma> zevonja: We are asking if you have tried the Alternate Install CD, check the link posted by ubottu
<Mikaze> Kewl.
<sacarlson> zevonja: what problem did you have with usb boot install?
<pragmaticenigma> zevonja: I would highly recommend downloading the Alternate Install disk and giving that a go, something in your computer's configuration of hardware is not letting the sytem see the image after it has started booting
<zevonja> sacarlson same as with cd,or wubi.. initramfs unable to find a medium containing live file system
<zevonja> pragmaticenigma,i will surely try that
<sacarlson> zevonja: oh did you do an md5sum of the iso file you downloaded?
<Mikaze> Seems like everywhere you go (with Debian at least), you have to source.lst 15 other sites to get things to make it support  the simplest formats.
<zevonja> yep,first thing :)
<Luca> (17:55) <Luca> hello how install LWP::UserAgent 5.829
<sacarlson> zevonja: ok what version is it you are trying to install?
<tdiso> Luca, che cose?
<Mikaze> ActionParsnip: Thanks again...
<sacarlson> zevonja: and what md5sum is it?
<pragmaticenigma> sacarlson: he is attempting to installl the latest edition of Ubuntu, he has attempted to boot from flash, live cd, wubi without success, we are suggesting to him to try the alternate install cd
<slinzex> Darael: Sorry for delay. I told that have problems with updates because for example in the software manager, I can't find some programs. My friend can see there Numpty Physics. Me not
<zevonja> sacarlson,man it works great on my laptop
<Luca> I got this error and I have ubuntu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573114/
<zevonja> but doesnt want to run on my desk
<Luca> on line 8 there is -> use WWW::Mechanize;
<sacarlson> zevonja: pragmaticenigma: that sounds like a good idea to me,  try the alternate cd or even the minimal cd to install
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please remind me of the move command to make windows boot first in grub2, something about the scripts in /etc/grub.d    thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Luca: I would suggest going to the developers site where you downloaded the source code from for assistance
<Luca> pragmaticenigma I have made it
<Luca> and I 've installed all modules required but it still give errors
<pragmaticenigma> Luca: This is from a program that you wrote, and your trying to compile?
<Luca> pragmaticenigma: yes on other server with ubuntu it worked perfectly
<Luca> but in this, after installed the modules, it give me this erros
<Luca> its ubuntu 8
<Zeratul2k> finally!
<ActionParsnip> Luca: 8.04 or 8.10   there is no ubuntu 8
<m4rtin> hi all: got a serious mess going on here. I have an encrypted root FS (sda5) and (I guess) the boot partition at sda1 (ext2). grub tells me it can't find the disk on reboot. I booted into recovery mode. Mounted the encrypted FS as root. Then mounted /boot over the top of /boot and ran update-grub. It seemed to find all kernels. On reboot, grub says can't find disk :(
<Luca> Dedicated IP Addresses: 4 (included)
<Luca> Operating System: Ubuntu 8.x
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<Zeratul2k> i hate it when i'm forced to register just to ask one question...
<ooio> hi, what's the genitiv plural of library? library's or librarie's? (context: the librar(ie|y)'s usecase)
<m4rtin> if anybody has any ideas, I'd be so gratefuk
<shubbar> my kindle dx disconnect every time i try to transfer files to it... it disappears. Yet, it works on windows!
<m4rtin> *grateful
<ActionParsnip> Luca: again, it doesn't exist. There were TWO releases in 2008, Hardy and iNTREPID. wHICH IS YOURS
<ActionParsnip> sorry for caps
<Luca> How can I know this? It's virtual server with Ssh
<LucyIntheSky> ActionParsnip, I cant login when I try to use security = user even with correct pass ...
<Zeratul2k> anyway, i'm the guy with the "screen dimming after random times even when plugged in and brightness keys not working" guy. Found nothing int he BIOS as someone suggested
<Luca> with access with*
<ooio> luca, uname -r
<pragmaticenigma> ooio: If it is multiple libraries you would use " libraries' "
<ActionParsnip> Luca: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d    please
<Zeratul2k> any other ideas? the laptop is a HP Probook 4710s and I have checked gnome's power settings, everything having to do with idle is disabled
<Luca> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<ooio> pragmaticenigma <-- sorry i didn't want the plural but the genitiv. like ,,if this house belongs to peter, it's peter's house''
<pragmaticenigma> ooio: Library's
<ooio> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zeratul2k: have you logged a bug with ACPI?
<ActionParsnip> Luca: then its 8.04  not 8.x
<Luca> so
<Reactor_> how in terminal choose windows disk's directory? cd ???
<pragmaticenigma> Zeratul2k: does it dim randomly? or just start off dim?
<Luca> LWP::UserAgent version 5.827 required--this is only version 2.036 at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/WWW/Mechanize.pm line 106.
<Luca> how update?
<ubox> can someone help me change screen resolution in ubunut?
<Zeratul2k> ActionParsnip: No, where should I go for that?
<ActionParsnip> Zeratul2k: run:  ubuntu-bug acpi    and you will start the process
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, it dims randomly, even when i'm working, and won't restore brightness unless I restart the computer since the brightness keys aren't working
<dario_> hello bello
<ActionParsnip> ubox: what video chip?
<ubox> nvidia
<pragmaticenigma> Zeratul2k: what is the graphics chipset in your machine?
<ActionParsnip> ubox: ok which chip, they make MANY?
<Luca> <ActionParsnip>
<Zeratul2k> ActionParsnip, got it, but will hold on that, see if i can solve it first :s
<ubox> geforce 7100
<shubbar> Only 6.7MB/s transfer rate on gigabit! It should be better.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | luca
<ubottu> luca: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, it's an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series
<ActionParsnip> ubox: have you installed the proprietary driver?
<shubbar> where is the bottle neck?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, hi again.. i just killed my raid5 ;))
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: where are you transferring from - to ?
<pragmaticenigma> Zeratul2k: do you have the ATI propriatary drivers installed?
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, yes, i do have them installed
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, home network, to file share on ubuntu server from my pc, both have gigabit through a switch
<player> alles goed
<player> ja hoor
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: killed it? is that bad?
<player> hey hallo alles goed met jou
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, I tried changing the gamma and other options there, but it changes the image, not the screen brightness
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, yes because i probably lost 4TB of data
<mko101> et bonjour les neuneus !!!
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, i checked the speed by ethtool , and from LEDs of the switch
<pragmaticenigma> I think I may have found a place with a solution for you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1465723.html
<robin0800> Zeratul2k, my laptop dims the screen before the screensaver times in even though its only going to blank the screen
<pragmaticenigma> Zeratul2k: I think I may have found a place with a solution for you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1465723.html
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: should have tried virtualbox tests with simulated faults
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i opened gparted to format my new 2TB drive.. so i created a new partition table... unfortunately i created a new partition table on one of my 1Tb raid5 drives
<shubbar> I'm baffled
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: ok try uncommenting the socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<Reactor_> how in terminal choose windows disk's directory? cd ???
<Zeratul2k> robin0800, it's worse than that: i'm typing and it dims!
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Luca> how make this comand "rpm -Uvh" on ubuntu?
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, will take a look at it, brb
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, yes but i was tired out of time ;) anways this wouldnt have helped me because i didnt want to create a new partition table on my raid5 drive
<AbhijiT> !rpm | Luca
<ubottu> Luca: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ubox> ActionParsnip,  which proprietary driver?
<ActionParsnip> Luca: that isn't a command in ubuntu. Ubuntu uses deb not rpm
<AbhijiT> !alien
<pragmaticenigma> Zeratul2k: you can also try "sudo echo 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness"
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | ubox
<ubottu> ubox: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AbhijiT> !apt | Luca
<ubottu> Luca: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: well that won't kill a raid5 that's still fixable
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, really? can you give me a hint how?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, can i pay you?
<ubox> doesnt ubunut recognize the generic driver? is there a way to use generic video driver just to increase resolution
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, if you help me fix this raid5 i donate you something
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: raid5 is mirror right?  I'll have to check
<LinuxNoob> i have a problem that has been annoying me for the past few days, maybe a week. videos crash, i get a weird "picture" in the middle of my screen that is about 40% transparent.  it is a rectangle about..1:4 the size of the screen and it shows like the last video i was watching on youtube. it also makes text sometimes unreadable because it makes the background in said box turn black as well. ...
<LinuxNoob> ...what can i do?
<Luca> AbhijiT: yes what mean "-uvh" in ubuntu
<Luca> apt-uvh?
<AbhijiT> no idea
<pragmaticenigma> Luca, RPM packages are for RPM based distributions only... you will need to find the equivalent .deb package to install on Ubuntu
<fpippo> Hello, anyone with wireless broadcom bcm4727 problems?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, raid5 has 1 spare drive .. so i can kill one drive and the raid still works
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, don't have a VGA on /proc/acpi/video/, just a DGFX
<pragmaticenigma> couldn't hurt to replave the VGA with DGFX
<dario_> this is a hackers nest isnt it?
<pragmaticenigma> dario_: No
<LinuxNoob> no
<LinuxNoob> this is if you need help with ubuntu
<dario_> good
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: this is what I am reading for raid5 "drive failure requires replacement, but the array is not destroyed by a single drive failure. "
<dario_> cool
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, yep, it works
<jogu> Okay so I've mucked about in testdisk and rewrote the partition table and the ubuntu installer still doesnt recognize the OS installed on the hard drive(or any partitions for that matter)
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, my raid5 is synced.. the raid5 works.. just the partition or the partition table is crashed
<ubox> ActionParsnip,  InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, should create a custom launcher in the meantime, then?
<ubox> I think the problem is because I am running in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> ubox: oh, so not nvidia at all
<pragmaticenigma> probably couldn't hurt to make a shortcut of some sort
<ActionParsnip> ubox: install the guest additions and it will be fine
<ubox> I guess the virtualbox is not recognizing my card
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, uncommented "socket options = TCP_NODELAY", restarted smbd and nmbd ... but still getting 6.8MB/s
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: oh it's not the disk that failed you corupted the data in the raid partition,  you can't fix that
<ActionParsnip> ubox: it is, the hardware in a virtual system is virtualized
<sagapo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wedwo-> Luca, Uvh is a mozilla package: http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/linux/linux-rpm-cheat-sheet.php
<pragmaticenigma> Zeratul2k: there is obviously a bug in the propriatry drivers supplied by ATI, hopefully they fix it at some point
<tdiso> hi guys. so the current version of wireshark in 10.10 is 1.2.11 but even the old stable is 1.2.14. Is this version safe? I know there have been numerous security problems with this package. I'm migrating from gentoo where things are more updated.
<ubox> ActionParsnip,  I will look at guest application online now
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: I'd run:  lspci    and note the network chip, then websearch for guides based on that
<ActionParsnip> ubox: in the powered on guest there is a menu across the top, it's in there. Better support will be in #vbox
<jogu> Is anybody here that was helping me from before?
<dario_> i need to know which windows partitioner should i use whic one is the easyest
<Luca> LWP::UserAgent version 5.827 required--this is only version 2.036 at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/WWW/Mechanize.pm line 106.
<Luca> how solve this error??
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, yeah, looks like it. Going to see if I can file a bug report to them
<ubox> I am installing the additions
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, but i only corrupted one drive ;(
<Zeratul2k> pragmaticenigma, thanks for all your help, this low brightness was killing my eyes!
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, Disk Utility shows me that there still is an ext4 volume on my raid
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: one drive?  what is the name of the partition you corupted?  /dev/???
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, /dev/sda
<pragmaticenigma> Zeratul2k: I sent you a couple PMs
<gaelle> bonjour
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: ok then your raid5 should be ok
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, hopefully
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: did you try the disk utility to test and fix it
<night_owl> whats the line to the defult ubuntu repos? I'm trying to add them to my arch install
<ikonia> night_owl: sorry, ask the guys in #archlinux
<gaelle> i search french chat for help?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i have clicked on the button "check array" of "Disk Utility"
<[segfault]> !fr | gaelle
<ubottu> gaelle: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, then it started to resync my array which has been finished after 6 hours over night
<gaelle> thanks :)
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: ok and what came of that?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, ok the full story can be read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10501116#post10501116
<pw-toxic_> 1) i opened gparted and did "Device->create new partition table"
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, 2) i closed gparted
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, 3) i switched to my "Disk Utility" window and clicked on "check array".  Then resync started and it finished successfully over night
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, 4) then I did "mount /dev/md0 /share/costello" which gave me the error you can see in the thread
<karma_police> how hard is it to install ubuntu on an apple i book?
<dario_> does anyone know what is sasser.exe?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: did you try mount with disk utility?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, yes - same error
<BluesKaj> jogu, live cd ?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, no! no i get the following error: "Daemon is inhibited"
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, I do reboot my fileserver ok?
<ActionParsnip> dario_: a windows virus
<[segfault]> dario_: malware, more than likely
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: well what is in md0?  maybe it's an lvm?
<wedwo-> karma_police, 8/10
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, no md0 is a normal drive i have created with mdadm
<pragmaticenigma> dario_: that is malware or more likely the sasser worm (which can only infect windows machines that have not been updated properly.)
<dario_> thx
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i followed this tutorial (german) : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<LinuxNoob> i have a problem that has been annoying me for the past few days, maybe a week. videos crash, i get a weird "picture" in the middle of my screen that is about 40% transparent.  it is a rectangle about..1:4 the size of the screen and it shows like the last video i was watching on youtube. it also makes text sometimes unreadable because it makes the background in said box turn black as well. ...
<jogu> "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted." would this be why the ubuntu installer thinks my whole hard drive is unallocated?
<LinuxNoob> ...what can i do?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: a normal drive can still have an lvm in it
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i dont think i have used LVM
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: well I think lvm is part of what raid is all about
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, this look like a solution for slow speeds of gigabit, same chip Realtek, but its confusing me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632674
<dario_> does my Ubuntu have a preinstalled firewall
<Josef_B> hi all .. n00b question .. been for ever since i have done this
<milamber> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Josef_B> i want to tar a whole directory
<Josef_B> how do i do this ?
<x_link> Hi!
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, is there a way to find this out?
<x_link> I really need some help, I can't use Firefox when I have upgraded to 3.6 on my Hardy-machine.
<karma_police> i have a ibook that i would like to install ubuntu on.. is there anything special i need to do inorder to accomplish this?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: but I think that should be visable what format is in /dev/md0 in the disk utility
<x_link> Could somebody please help me with that?
<pw-toxic_> ok
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, but i could also send you fdisk -l and mdadm --detail /dev/md0 if you like
<BluesKaj> jogu, http://www.virtualvcp.com/linux-technical-guides/125-clearing-a-guid-partition-table-gpt-in-linux
<pragmaticenigma> dario_: Yes, Ubuntu comes with a limit firewall enabled by default... it will allow anything you do on your machine to communicate on the web when needed, but people on the web are not able to communicate with your computer
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: fdisk won't support lvm
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, but i have created this raid with fdisk
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i have used mkfs.ext4 to create that partition
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: no you used mdadm
<pragmaticenigma> dario_: You still need to be smart about what you do on the web and make sure you don't share passwords or use public wifi to do your banking
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i have used mdadm to create the raid and then mkfs.ext4 to create a partition on it
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0  like shown in the tutorial i linked you
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_:   mkfs.ext4 is not fdisk that's the format of the file system
<wedwo-> karma_police, http://cdimage.ubuntu.http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, hm ok ;)
<wedwo-> karma_police, you need the ppc CD and some might google-foo
<wedwo-> *mighty
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: ok so try fsk then on it and if fails try another superblock number
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, what exactly should i type on my cmd line?
<Gr8Q> stefg i have tried everything nothing worked. how can i fake update-manager to point to my current mounted update-manager so it could retrieve latest updates?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i dont want to do any more fails
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: ok it's not mounted so sudo fsck /dev/md0
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: if that fails then It should give you alternate superblock numbers
<tim167> how do i install "quicktime 7 or later" ?
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: there is not quicktime program for ubuntu
<d-1337> reading this off of your forehead!!!    ROFL
<xrdodrx> ubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc should do it, tim167
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: if it says somthing like can't find file system type then you should see what type it is now seen as in disk utility
<xrdodrx> or smplayer
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: Install VLC through the software package manager, it will allow you to play Quicktime files
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, fsck.ext4: Group descriptors look bad... trying backup blocks... /dev/md0: recovering journal            fsck.ext4. unable to set superblock flags on /dev/md0
<LucyIntheSky> type=1400 audit(1298828074.698:75): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=12165 profile="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name="/nonexistent/" pid=12176 comm="cups-pdf" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<LucyIntheSky>  is the error im getting when trying to print pdf files on my network ( printing regular files works, and printing pdf files locally works)
<mindfire> Hello could someone please help me with a problem i am having with setting up permissions for a new user on my local machine
<tim167> pragmaticenigma: xrdodrx: i already have vlc installed, but i get " please reinstall quicktime 7 or later" when trying a "processing" example "asciivideo"
<ikonia> mindfire: what's the issue
<xrdodrx> tim167, what about ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<tim167> xrdodrx: yes thanks for the tip, i'm installing that now
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, thats the output of fsck /dev/md0
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: take a look at this http://serverfault.com/questions/168046/failed-mdadm-array-with-ext-4-partition-e2fsck-unable-to-set-superblock-flags
<mindfire> I am a complete Linux newbie and no matter what i try i cant give give access to the 2nd HDD to an additional user... i have tried settin g the account as admin but all i can get access to through the new account is the CDROM drive
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: I would follow xrdodrx recommendation, I'm guessing your missing a few components...
<tim167> xrdodrx: hmm, still same error
<prabhu> hi some one plz tell me how to configure VPN in ubuntu 10.04
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: did you exit out of VLC before installing?
<tim167> pragmaticenigma: no...
<yuskhanzab> hello need help here, i cant connected to my internet for a web browser.. ive try all mozilla, chromium.. but i can connect my empathy instant mesengger and this iRC
<mindfire> Ikonia, do you have any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: you will want to exit out of VLC and then relaunch it... it isn't going to know about the system changes untill it restarts
<yuskhanzab> whats going on to me?
<prabhu> hi some one plz tell me how to configure VPN in ubuntu 10.04
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, on that page there is no solution or may I be wrong?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, I can just see someone having a similar problem
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | prabhu
<ubottu> prabhu: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<tim167> pragmaticenigma: it's "processing" that needs it...i did restart that one....
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: it should have worked if it wasn't so corrupted
<geoffmcc> yuskhanzab: what happens if u ping google.com
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, so my data is lost?
<xrdodrx> tim167, can you open a terminal and run "file nameofyourmovie"?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: you could be in that state if you try that and it fails then I'm not sure there is a solution
<yuskhanzab> how to ping google?
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: you will have to exit out of all VLC related programs before it will find the new drivers you just installed
<xrdodrx> yuskhanzab, open a terminal and type "ping google.com" :)
<tim167> xrdodrx: it's for capturing via webcam...
<geoffmcc> yuskhanzab: open up a terminal and type  ping google.com
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: did you already try the alternate superblocks?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/md0   ?
<xrdodrx> tim167, what?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, how do i try that?  is this the dumpe2fs command?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: as shown in that link
<yuskhanzab> time 102, 101
<xrdodrx> tim167, explain your whole issue please :\
<tim167> xrdodrx: quicktime is needed by 'processing' for getting camera input
<xrdodrx> processing?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, dumpe2fs is currently running
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: we need a lot more information than that
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i have no idea how long this takes
<yuskhanzab> 64 bytes from nx-in-f104.1e100.net (209.85.175.104): icmp_req=2 ttl=56 time=101 ms
<tim167> xrdodrx: i'm trying to run an example with www.processing.org that uses camera input
<daniel__> which ubuntu is more stable and better 10.10 or 10.4LTS?????
<pragmaticenigma> tim167: what is the camera that you are using, what do you mean by processing... if possible paste the commands you are using in pastebin and post the link here
<geoffmcc> yuskhanzab: not a dns issue then
<carsten> question who is german
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: nor do I,
<xangua> !better | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xrdodrx> !LTS | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<yuskhanzab> yea i can connect to my internet
<tim167> pragmaticenigma: i'm trying to run an example with www.processing.org that uses camera input
<bazhang> carsten, folks in #ubuntu-de
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, lets just wiat.. just to be sure.. then i take the number after the first "Backup superblock at"  and then i do "e2fsck -b <the number read> /dev/md0"
<pw-toxic_> right?
<Hodr> hey guys, I setup a sever with ISPConfig, setup 2 sites on it, How do I point by browser to one or the other, when I type in the IP it only points to the first site.
<carsten> thanks bazhang
<xangua> you'll get more stable software with lts, but you get new with... the newes distro; it's up to you daniel__
<pragmaticenigma> daniel__: Both are considered stable, 10.04 will be supported longer than 10.10 will be (10.10 will no longer be supported when 11.04 is released in april)
<yuskhanzab> so whats going on?
<yuskhanzab> i cant use any of my web browser
<AndroidKris> how do I remove the top and bottom panels in 3d window animation in compiz?
<geoffmcc> yuskhanzab: best guess. there is a proxy setting getting in your way - but then again it wouldnt be the same for all and i think u said tried a few different browsers
<pragmaticenigma> yuskhanzab: try typing in "wget www.google.com" in the command line
<xrdodrx> tim167, I really don't get what you mean. you have no video filE?
<geoffmcc> pragmaticenigma: he allready ping google with success
<tim167> xrdodrx: no, no video file, just camera input
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: sounds good to me
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to see if port 80 is somehow blocked
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, it finished - ill let you know the result soon
<xrdodrx> tim167, so like there's a camera hooked up to your computer? :o
<pragmaticenigma> ping uses a different port than web browsers
<tim167> xrdodrx: yes, a webcam
<geoffmcc> pragmaticenigma: good call - didnt think of that
<xrdodrx> tim167, why not use cheese?
<xrdodrx> !cheese
<geoffmcc> yuskhanzab: wget google.com as pragmaticenigma suggested to see if port 80 is blocked
<tim167> xrdodrx: cheese works, but i need camera input in processing
<abhay_> anyone know how to partion a 2 TB HDD and have one ex4 and one ntfs
<Hodr> hey guys, I setup a sever with ISPConfig, setup 2 sites on it (www.test1.com, www.test2.com), How do I point by browser to one or the other, when I type in the IP it only points to the first site.
<bazhang> abhay_, with gparted live cd
<yuskhanzab> Connecting to www.google.com|207.69.188.186|:80...
<yuskhanzab> stuck there
<mindfire> Ok sorry to repost: Im a complete newbie so any help would be brilliant, i am trying to set up a user account for my Wife on this machine (unbunto 10.10) all of her music etc is stored on a 2nd internal HDD but no matter what i set her permissions to i cannot seem to give her access to the 2nd HDD, i can give her the CDROM etc but Ideally i would like to restrict access to a specified folder on the HDD or the whole HDD
<mindfire>  itself... how do i do this?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, it says the same: "e2fsck: unable to set superblock flags on /dev/md0"
<geoffmcc> yuskhanzab: from command do sudo ufw status
<pragmaticenigma> yuskhanzab: Have you installed any firewall programs or reconfigured a network router?
<Josef_B> hi all .. i have a dell studio i think its a 17inch .. and i want to not dual boot windows on it anymore .. my problem is that it won't play hdmi out .. can anyone confirm that ubuntu can play hdmi out ?
<yuskhanzab> geoffmcc, status in active
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: well you could try as many as three other superblock numbers but if that fails I would say it must be hosed
<abhay_> bazhang, where can i find the gparted live cd?
<pragmaticenigma> yuskhanzab: are you sharing your internet connection with a roommate?
<IdleOne> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> abhay_, distrowatch.com
<juandejo> Ubuntu 10.04 sólo se cierra a través de consola
<IdleOne> !es | juandejo
<ubottu> juandejo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<geoffmcc> Hodr check /etc/apache2/sites-availible and check vhost settings
<pw-toxic_> what does hosed mean?
<Hodr> ok
<xforceman> hello
<yuskhanzab> pragmaticenigma, ya im using wireless network
<xforceman> im newbie
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I guess we should try a virtualbox raid5 and break it by reformating one of the three disks and see if it can be recovered
<xforceman> for ubuntu
<geoffmcc> Hodr: each domain should have its own vhost file and within file at top you would define www.site.com
<xforceman> anybody help me
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: just for my future references
<pragmaticenigma> yuskhanzab: are you connected to your own wifi access point or are you trying to borrow someones?
<s5s> Hey guys can you give me the line for adding the CD to the sources.list? I can't find it anywhere. I need the text line not how to do it via the GUI
<phoenixsampras> Hello, I'm sick of typing password all the time i need to install a package or use su, how to remove it forever?
<yuskhanzab> im already connected to my own internet connection
<bazhang> s5s, the live cd or the alternate cd
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i tried it.. always the same error
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, so now do you have any more ideas?
<geoffmcc> Hodr use this as a reference -  http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/4/29/ubuntu-hardy-apache-virtual-hosts-1
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I bless it as being hosed then
<NewToUbuntu> hi there
<pragmaticenigma> phoenixsampras: you need to edit your sudo file to allow you not to have to enter a password when install (this will only work for command line operations.)
<majorastro> What new guys
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, what does hosed mean?
<s5s> bazhang: the LiveCD.
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: I guess it's time to reformat the /dev/md0
<bazhang> s5s, only the alternate does that
<IdleOne> pw-toxic_: hosed means broken in this context
<majorastro> What
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: hosed=totaly broken
<AndroidKris> Isn't flash included with google chrome?
<s5s> bazhang: OK give me this one I think I have the alternative as well
<pw-toxic_> aösldguq398gthqerg
<pw-toxic_> i hate my life
<pragmaticenigma> yuskhanzab: Did you recently update firmware for your accesspoint/router?
<NewToUbuntu> can someone please help me, I need to know how to redirect the command sequence cat Test* to not display on the terminal, without create a new file
<geoffmcc> AndroidKris: i believe it is - but its their own version of it
<Mrokii> How can I filter the dmesg-output for lines that contain segfaults?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_:  we learn from our mistakes or in this case I learned from your mistakes which is much better
<ruiserra> Anyone ever work with Linaro??
<mindfire> Apart from Ubuntu Forum or here where else can i go to find out how to do what i need to do with the additional user account on my system? obviously i would like to learn for myself but im a total newbie to linux... cant even get my head around using terminal yet!! and dont know any commands other than sudo su!!
<pragmaticenigma> NewToUbuntu: I don't understand what you are asking
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson,  ;((((
<AndroidKris> well youtube wont work through chrome on my freshly installed ubuntu...so how would I go about getting flash?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i wanna shoot myself
<bazhang> !manual | mindfire please have a read
<ubottu> mindfire please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geoffmcc> AndroidKris: 32 or 64 bit?
<AndroidKris> 64
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: you have triple redundant backup you couldn't have lost too much
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, im not a millionaire ;)
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: well that's what you told me before you had it all backed up
<jogu> To anybody that was trying to get ubuntu installed earlier, I gathered some information and screen shots and created a thread on the forum if you'd like to look at it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10501442#post10501442
<AndroidKris> ubuntu 10.04 also geoffmcc
<phoenixsampras> pragmaticenigma: what about ubuntu software center
<jogu> tying to help me ge*
<AndroidKris> if that's any use
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, the important data auf raid1 I may not loose
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash      Thanks
<mindfire> im actually on 10.10 the manual project states it is for 10.04 will this make any difference when attenpting to work with user accounts and access permissions?
<pragmaticenigma> phoenixsampras: that uses a different program to execute as sudo, and I haven't figured that one out yet
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, i saved the raid1 data, not my massive raid5 data i cannot backup, because its too much data
<NewToUbuntu> prgamaticenigma: "redirect the output of the command sequence "car=t Test*" to not display in the terminal"
<geoffmcc> AndroidKris: you can get flash on 64bit but last i knew it was a security risk
<bazhang> mindfire, help.ubuntu.com and the ubuntu wiki as well
<AndroidKris> how do I get youtube to work then?
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: ok well what kind of data is it like realtime radar reflection data?
<pragmaticenigma> NewToUbuntu: you want it to output to a file?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, videos ;)
<djcyrus> who is german
<sacarlson> pw-toxic_: well you get bored of the ones you already seen now you can get all new ones
<bazhang> djcyrus, people in #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<phoenixsampras> OMG i hate this Update Manager, it runs any time, without my permission, doing nasty stuff, how to disable it forever until i decide it to run and not to invade my privacy?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, well its like collecting postal stamps
<geoffmcc> AndroidKris: you can try this - http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<NewToUbuntu> I don't really understand, I'm trying to make some exercises from a book and I'm stuck in this question
<[segfault]> NewToUbuntu: 'cat test* > /dev/null' will do this, but I don't figure that is what you are looking for, is it? 8/
<xangua> phoenixsampras: software centre>edit>sources>updates
<AndroidKris> thanks geoffmcc
<skor> what part of the server guide documentation talks about how to switch between installed kernel versions ?
<xangua> and it does not invade your privacy
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, im really sad about it.. i havent lost them at all.. i have distributed most of the data to other persons
<pragmaticenigma> phoenixsampras: In the ubuntu menu there should be an item for Startup Applications... just uncheck the box for the ubdate manager
<pragmaticenigma> *update manager
<phoenixsampras> oh thanks, let me try
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, but there are also some more important data.. i had incremental backups ove the last 2 years of my important raid1 data, which could be important for me maybe if i require older versions
<Hodr> geoffmcc, Can't figure out how to check apache, I'm just a noob using ISPConfig3
<mindfire> thanks bazhang i will take a look, but i dont see anything specifically related to user accounts.. would you possibly be able to offer me some assistance?
<pragmaticenigma> NewToUbuntu: What is the question in the book?
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, additionally all my games with their saved games are there
<bazhang> !permissions | mindfire please have a look
<ubottu> mindfire please have a look: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<geoffmcc> AndroidKris: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-square-on-linux.html  might be better
<geoffmcc> Hodr: when you get in there do you see default and default-ssl or are there others
<yanbing> how do I browse the network with Ubuntu Netbook edition?
<yanbing> something so simple but yet so hard to figure out
<pragmaticenigma> you should be able to browse the network with the file manager I think
<yanbing> where is the file manager?
<phoenixsampras> pragmaticenigma: how to mount a network share?
<bazhang> yanbing, nautilus
<AndroidKris> what if I just download it from software center?
<yanbing> no nautilus, this is ubuntu netbook remix
<geoffmcc> AndroidKris: if it in there. im not using a desktop edition right now and when i was there was no native 64bit flash player - there may be now
<Hodr> geoffmcc, ok, I'll have to find some tutorials, I was really hoping there was just some easy path I could put in by browser for each site
<geoffmcc> Hodr: i never used ispconfig - i did everything on my own and then added vhosts using link i gave u
<geoffmcc> Hodr: reading about it now and it seems to handle vhosts differently
<yanbing> should I just install nautilus then?
<AndroidKris> it's there, but says it's for netscape or mozilla based browsers
<yanbing> hello?
<Hodr> hello
<mOHawk> yanbing u can add a network in GUI? i've never used netbook edition
<Linux> has anyone every used Backtrack 4
<Linux> ?
<xangua> !backtrack | Linux
<ubottu> Linux: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<geoffmcc> Linux: yes but thats off topic i believe
<pragmaticenigma> phoenixsampras: depends if you are trying to access the share through the gui or command line
<yanbing> mOHawk, : you haven't used ubuntu netbook edition obviously
<Linux> or set up DNS server?
<mOHawk> yanbing no never tried it
<geoffmcc> Linux: there are many tuts available for setting up dns server. give one a shot and if you have troubles come back with a specific problem - more likly to get help
<Anubis> I need advice on how to set up DHCP in Ubuntu...
<geoffmcc> Linux: not saying that in a jerk way - but its hard when your speaking in generalities
<Anubis> DHCP
<bazhang> details Anubis
<ThinkT510> !networking
<ThinkT510> !dhcp | Anubis
<ubottu> Anubis: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Anubis> Well, I also have a problem with my DNS server.
<Anubis> I'll start with the DNS server issue.
<mOHawk> yanbing: i've tried the 64-bit version and had trouble with connecting wirelessly after a second install stuff came up that didn't show up before but still no connection so i manually turned off the wireless and turned it back on and it worked but like u said i've never tried netbook edition
<cyrrius> i'm having difficulties with setting up video
<mindfire> Ok i have tried the Ubuntu Documentation but it doesnt show me what i need; I have set up a 2nd user account and have made the account part of the Admin group... when i log on using this new account i cannot see any of the other hard drives in the system... how can i change this? and how would i then go about only giving specific access to certain folders on those drives and not the whole HDD's themselves?
<Anubis> But I'm using my CPU as the DHCP server
<abhay_> hey bazhang i downloaded the gparted but i am not able to shrink my 1.79 TB which has a ext4 format?
<bazhang> abhay_, you booted from the livecd and unmounted the partition?
<ThinkT510> !permissions | mindfire
<ubottu> mindfire: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<abhay_> bazhang, no i downloaded it from ubuntu software center and installed. I also don't want to loose my data, could i also do it in the disk utility
<ThinkT510> abhay_: you can't resize a partition while it is mounted
<bazhang> abhay_, you cant do it on a working partition you realize
<cyrrius> I am running maverick, installed the nvidia graphics driver, startx and works great. when I reboot, it takes me to the CLI and gives an error: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<cyrrius> any ideas?
<Aikar> wwtf is point of crossoverlinux, looks like a rip off of WINE and makes you pay for it?
<ActionParsnip> cyrrius: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: you also get tech support
<xangua> abhay_: then do what bazhang told you, and is always good to make a copy of your data
<cyrrius> ActionParsnip, running now
<abhay_> what happens if i unmount it while i am on that drive
<ActionParsnip> cyrrius: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/support_wine/
<ActionParsnip> cyrrius: sorry, crossed wire
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/support_wine/
<aeon-ltd> Aikar: well you get professional support, but i agree its pretty terrible(having used the mac version) and personally i think you get things resolved faster in #wine, bug reports and forums than paying for it
<ThinkT510> abhay_: you need to boot from a livecd or another linux install to resize that partition
<anvo> How can I make skype to have not only pulse but alsa or oss, too?
<Aikar> so why dont they just sell their product as "download wine, and pay us for support using wine"
<cyrrius> ActionParsnip, no worries. I ran apt-get, now should I restart first or run startx again? running startx gives me the same error
<abhay_> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> cyrrius: yeah just give a reboot
<aeon-ltd> Aikar: pointlessness? want de moniez?
<cyrrius> ActionParsnip, cool, restarting now
<bazhang> Aikar, thats offtopic for here
<bazhang> Aikar, feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> Aikar: CrossoverLinux is a main contributor for WINE however they put together proprietary applications to allow Windows based programs to run better on Linux... A similar free progream is called PlayOn  linux
<bazhang> which is in the repos
<milamber> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pragmaticenigma> Aikar: it's the same reason that RedHat doesn't give out their Distribution for free... you have to buy it (you can download similar clones like CentOS which contains all the free portions)
<abhay_> ThinkT510, so i should first use the livecd and then resize the drive and install ubuntu on it?
<LukeWatts> hi guys..
<LukeWatts> i run 10.10 on a server, and i was wondering how the hell do i make my domain see my vps?
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: fedora is the community driven redhat
<LukeWatts> i dont know how to set up nameservers up on my server, can anyone please help. thank you.
<LukeWatts> if anyone can help, i would truly be thank ful.
<ThinkT510> abhay_: sorry, i'm not entirely surre what you're trying to accomplish, but you can't resize a partition while it is mounted
<macabre> anyone here running a macbook pro 2,2 on ubuntu?
<saskwatch> LukeWatts do you mean your domain point to your vps?
<macabre> my xorg config file is fubarrre
<macabre> d
<pragmaticenigma> CentOS is the community edition of RedHat, Fedora forked and set their own path though they receive a lot of contributions from RedHat employees
<cyrrius> ActionParsnip, after restart, I still get the same error. :Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module....Aborting..Screens found, but none have a usable config
<LukeWatts> yes saskwatch, i mean that :)
<ActionParsnip> macabre: you can make xorg.conf if you need it
<abhay_> ThinkT510: what i am trying to say is that if i run the gparted livecd first and then make my partions and then use a ubuntu live cd to install it on one of the partions.
<Arachon> Hi there, I'm noticing in the System Monitor that a program called "indicator-application-service" is eating a *lot* of CPU power... Is this normal?
<macabre> ActionParsnip: when i run dpkg-reconfig it does nothing
<ThinkT510> abhay_: yes, you can do that
<saskwatch> LukeWatts who do you have your domain name with
<ActionParsnip> cyrrius: run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     change: Driver "nvidia"   to: Driver "nv"    press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER   then reboot, you will get a desktop
<ThinkT510> abhay_: gparted is already on the ubuntu livecd for resizing partitions during install
<LukeWatts> sask, my domain is with
<cyrrius> ActionParsnip, ok, doing that now. Thanks!
<LukeWatts> sask, my domains with my host..
<LukeWatts> myorderbox
<xangua> Arachon: that is fot the indicators, define a lot of cpu ; maybe some extra indicator¿¿
<[segfault]> macabre: well, if you are running 10.10, you could just rename it to xorg.conf.bak and X should do its best make everything work automagically
<LukeWatts> i dunno
<Arachon> xangua: I have... the normal indicators, plus xchat and tomboy notes... and the process is eating around 90%
<macabre> [segfault]: let me get this straight, take my current xorg file, rename it, then reboot?
<[segfault]> macabre: i think you would just restart X, really.  I was just recently reading about the lack of xorg.conf in 10.10
<cyrrius> ActionParsnip, I have GUI! Thanks so much!
<abhay_> ThinkT510: if thats the thing then i have used that before its just i wasn't able to make the (unknown(1mb), linix-swap(23.63gb) in my case), when making the partions. it keept giving me error that i didn't specify a boot partion.
<Diverdude> if i do rm file in the terminal, is it then deleted for good, or is it put to the trashcan?
<macabre> [segfault]: looks like im still running 10.4
<johnny77> I'm working on an old laptop and installed a CLI only to ensure that it would run. I've been able get an IP address, but I still can't ping the router or connect to the internet.
<geoffmcc> johnny77: did u assign static ip or use dhcp?
<Ubunewb> hi everyone! is there an application to check if sd-cards are broken?
<[segfault]> macabre: ahh, well you could upgrade and see if there is better support for your machine perhaps, though if fixing xorg.conf is your aim, then you would need to let us know specifically what is messed up.
<johnny77> geoffmcc: used dhcp
<ThinkT510> abhay_: when assigning partitions you need a minimum of 1 / (the root partition), swap and others are optional (boot resides on the root partition unless you made it seperately)
<kingfarvito1> I managed to install WOW using wine, now it keeps crashing anyone think they can help me?
<macabre> [segfault]: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1696476
<geoffmcc> johnny77: hmm. guess not problem - i kinda figured u may have forgot to define gateway as the router
<IboS> hi
<hqall> Ubunewb: there probably is, but why not do it with the tools you already have ;) i'll show you:
<michaelxq> where can i download r5u8xx??
<IboS> i want to change to root password
<[segfault]> macabre: video res problem, I see... someone here probably knows the line to change in xorg.conf to get your resolution back to 1440x900
<IboS> i dunno how to do it ?
<geoffmcc> IboS: ubuntu uses sudo - so you would just change password on account that has sudo rights
<johnny77> geoffmcc: Just to make sure I am doing this correctly I typed: ping 192.168.2.1 - it respondes with From 192.168.2.12 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Diverdude> if i do rm file in the terminal, is it then deleted for good, or is it put to the trashcan?
<[segfault]> Diverdude: gone
<abhay_> ThinkT510: what i did was i had my 2 tb drive i shrinked it to 300 gb of ext4 and the i made a 30 gb linux-swap but then i wasn't able to make the unknown(1 mb, bios_grub).
<Spycecool> allserv
<Jonii> weird bug. If you leave ubuntu screen selection thing(super+e gets you there) open, screen doesn't lock after you've left Ubuntu idle for a while
<scutum> please someone helpt with the torrent file to download
<geoffmcc> johnny77: try to assign a static ip --- follow this if needed http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<smilidon> Ok so I know that every version of Ubuntu PPC doesn't detect video in iMac G3 even on the alternate install cd so how do i fix this?
<scutum> ~help
<IboS> thank you geoffmcc
<macabre> [segfault]: thanks
<macabre> anyone in here know how to set a resolution manually?
<abhay_> ThinkT510: the unkown wasn't in the drop menu when making the partions.
<macabre> preferablly someone with a macbook pro 2,2 - but that would make too much sense :D
<[segfault]> macabre: sry can't be more helpful.  I don't mess with my xorg.conf much anymore
<proto> Is there a text editor already in Ubuntu for web development? Or will I need to find one from the software center?
<hqall> 1) create a file that is as big as the card you want to test : dd if=/dev/urandom of=/tmp/yourFile bs=512MB
<hqall> 2) create a checksum for that file: md5sum /tmp/yourFile
<geoffmcc> IboS: just to be clear if IboS was your account with sudo when signed on just run passwd
<hqall> 3) copy that file to the card, and
<hqall> 4) create a checksum from the file on your card
<macabre> [segfault]: me either :D
<hqall> if both match, the card works :)
<FloodBot1> hqall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> abhay_: grub resides on the /boot partition, if you didn't specify it, it gets installed under / (root)
<nikecz> ccc
<michaelxq> where can i download r5u8xx??
<geoffmcc> johnny77: if follow that guide dont bother with remove of dhcp-client
<bazhang> michaelxq, thats not a package
<smilidon> Anyone have an idea on how to manually set the xorg? Since it doesn't autodetect on an iMac G3 ppc
<michaelxq> bazhang, it's a driver for my webcam that need to run
<abhay_> ThinkT510: so if i do it like this-- i make 300 gb of ext4 which is (mount point /) and then i make a 30 gb linix-swap. after that i select the 300 gb partions and click install will it work?
<bazhang> abhay_, those are way too huge
<ThinkT510> abhay_: it will work but not sure why you want such huge partitions
<abhay_> bazhang: how is it huge sir.
<robin0800> abhay_, 2x memory max for swap
<bazhang> abhay_, how much ram
<abhay_> bazhang: 8 gb ram
<VCoolio> smilidon: sudo Xorg -configure > xorg.conf    or write your own with options you need
<drew2> is wireless hardware supposed to show up in the 'network settings' graphical configuration tool?
<bazhang> abhay_, going to hibernate?
<drew2> all i have is 'wired connection' and 'point to point'
<kingfarvito1> I get this error after the intro video when I run wow that says the memory cannot be read, what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: only if ram is less than 2Gb ;)
<Jemt> Hi. I have opened port 80, but nmap does'nt list it. What's wrong ?  -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT && nmap localhost   <= The latter only displays port 631 (wonder what that is)
<ThinkT510> abhay_: quite frankly, you likely don't need swap with that mch ram, unless you're doing memory heavy tasks
<abhay_> bazhang: right now my linis-swap is at 25.63 gb
<sanbor> hello there
<ActionParsnip> drew2: yes if it has a driver
<Protomega> michaelxq: Have you been able to install them before with Linux?
<sanbor> somebody knows about gnome keyring?
<bazhang> abhay_, try 8gb
<bazhang> abhay_, and for / perhaps 20
<ActionParsnip> sanbor: in what way?
<Protomega> michaelxq: If not, from what I have read I'm afraid you may not be able to.
<michaelxq> Protomega, yes..with ubuntu 10.04
<[segfault]> macabre: take a look at this xorg.conf and see if you can use some of it for your macbook - http://wstein.org/macbook/xorg.conf
<AndroidKris> What can I use to monitor cpu, time, ram etc. as a guage on my desktop?
<bazhang> AndroidKris, conky
<michaelxq> Protomega, i've just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i forget where i found it before
<sanbor> I want to know if its possible to create a simple python script to access to a password in the gnome-keyring and then run a command with that password
<armence> I was considering running a Windows VM in VirtualBox to do gaming. How successful have people been in that kind of endeavor?
<ubuntu1> hello im new to the linux world . I have a custom build pc . the specs are core2 quad 8300 4gig ddr2 800 mhz ram, 1.6 tb hdd dvd rom and blu-ray my blu-ray rom is the problem. Its not playing the blurays
<bazhang> AndroidKris, great beginners guide at ubuntuforums
<abhay_> bazhang: the reason i was making the / a large partions so that in the future i have space when download programs and stuff. or will i be able to extend it later on?
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: sure, use conky
<drew2> ActionParsnip: thanks; I have a wireless icon up in the task bar with a red X but i can not connect to the network.
<ActionParsnip> !bluray | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drew2> but nothing in network settings
<ThinkT510> armence: most 3d games don't run that great in virtualbox (or at all sometimes)
<bazhang> abhay_, you would have to install every single package to fill that. and you would still have a huge amount of space left
<ActionParsnip> drew2: run: sudo iwlist scan      do you see access points?
<macabre> [segfault]: looking now, thanks
<abhay_> bazhang: ok i guess i can make it smaller size.
<armence> ThinkT510, Do you know of a good alternative for that purpose? Apart from dual-boot or Wine which are my current unsatisfactory options.
<sanbor> I think I should have to know how to access to the Gnome keyring window
<drew2> 'doesn't support scanning'
<sanbor> *API, sorry
<sy_> Is there a command I can use to reset a user's keyboard setting via terminal?
<bazhang> abhay_, a LOT smaller
<IboS> geoffmcc: the person who made man passwd is lazy
<knittl> hi. which driver of nvidia should i use for my card? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86M [Quadro FX 360M] (rev a1)
<ThinkT510> armence: the best is likely dualboot
<IboS> there are only a few lines
<geoffmcc> IboS: having troubles?
<macabre> [segfault]: will 10.4 find my video driver if i rename xorg?
<abhay_> bazhang, ThinkT510, thanks alot guys.
<ThinkT510> np
<macabre> [segfault]: i may just try that
<ActionParsnip> knittl: install nvidia-current    and it will work
<bazhang> abhay_, welcome
<paq7512> is there an issue with copy files to usb flash drives? why is it always to wonky?
<Ubunewb> hqall: thx, ill give it a try
<knittl> ActionParsnip: well, it does not
<knittl> two monitors will not work with twinview at full resolution
<[segfault]> macabre: I don't know.. I think the missing xorg.conf thing started in 10.10
<knittl> nvidia-173 does work, but is somehow slow compared to -current
<geoffmcc> IboS: at prompt should just have to type passwd - will ask for old and new twice. if new is simular to old may have to force it threw
<Linfert> Hellpo
<Linfert> hello*
<Linfert> What is command for make files ?
<paq7512> touch
<_Alex__> You mean text files?
<_Alex__> nano
<ActionParsnip> knittl: what happens when you use the current?
<kingfarvito1> (11:43:35 AM) kingfarvito1: I get this error after the intro video when I run wow that says the memory cannot be read, what do I do?
<knittl> ActionParsnip: one monitor will be blank
<[segfault]> macabre: you can just back up what you have now though, and then experiment with sections of that file I linked to you until you get it running.
<ActionParsnip> knittl: did you run:  nvidia-settings   and setup the dual display?
<knittl> ActionParsnip: and jockey complains when installing – it's behaving really strange (while installing)
<yuskhanzab> at least problem solve by reseting my modem.
<knittl> ActionParsnip: yes
<_Alex__> Linfert: What kind of files, Text ones?
<yuskhanzab> thats all =)
<knittl> ActionParsnip: it works when i set resolution of one monitor to less-than-full
<Sir_Ragnarok> I'm installing an ubuntu server (first time) "What is a GRUB?"
<Sir_Ragnarok> GRUB boot settup
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<johnny77> geoffmcc: It gave me an error - SIOCADDRT: no such process - Failed to bring up wlan0
<yuskhanzab> Sir_Ragnarok, can ask u a question?
<_Alex__> Sir_Ragnarok GRub is a boot loader, much like Windows Boot manager, but alot better
<Sir_Ragnarok> Do I install it or not?
<Sir_Ragnarok> What is the default position on this?
<geoffmcc> johnny77: so your using wifi?
<_Alex__> Sir_Ragnarok: Lol, that is critical
<ActionParsnip> knittl: could try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings     setup the display in some way (none on  'auto') and click "save to x config file". Then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and manually set the resolutions
<seeeker> hello friends, i have squid running on my machine, i cant actually locate where it is to restart it.
<seeeker> $ sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart
<seeeker> sudo: /etc/init.d/squid: command not found
<_Alex__> Sir_Ragnarok You NEEEEEED to install grub
<johnny77> geoffmcc: trying to :)
<knittl> ActionParsnip: tried that. did not work
<Sir_Ragnarok> Okay thanks _Alex__
<ActionParsnip> knittl: gah
<geoffmcc> johnny77: are u in gnome?
<nmvictor> Has anyone ever resolved the issue with netbeans and compiz?
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: you dont need to, you can use LILO if you desire
<_Alex__> ActionParsnip: But he's a newbie
<johnny77> geoffmcc: No, I only installed a CLI. I only have the terminal.
<wodan_> where can i find a newsreader for usenet.nl
<geoffmcc> johnny77: i remember now
<seeeker> anyone know where my squid install is hiding ? :(
<erUSUL> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.133-1.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 775 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<seeeker> need to restart it.
<seeeker> $ sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart
<seeeker> sudo: /etc/init.d/squid: command not found
<wodan_> about squid try: gadmintools
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: everyone is
<IboS> ok geoffmcc passwd changed
<ubuntu1> @Actionparsnip: I tried all of these links thay all got me to the piont where the dvd s work but the blue rays dont .
<VCoolio> seeeker: dpkg-query -L squid
<ActionParsnip> seeeker: try: sudo service squid stop    you can tab complete the squid bit in that command, it may be squidd
<geoffmcc> IboS: good
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: thats all I know of bluray in ubuntu, let me websearch
<_Alex__> ActionParsnip: Really?
<seeeker> thankyou ActionParsnip - although its failed to start
<IboS> geoffmcc: i want to make the os lighter
<seeeker> not sure whats wrong :-(
<IboS> geoffmcc: how could i do that ?
<ubuntu1> thanks bro
<seeeker> i know squid is working, i get the generic acl message when i browse on an external pc
<magicianlord> what kernel is includes with 10.04.2 update?
<_Alex__> IboS: Use synaptic to delete unused stuff
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: yes as nobody knows every command
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: it's just different levels ;)
<KucukMubasir> hi again guys, I tried installing git on terminal, yet I got this error in return:
<KucukMubasir> Package git has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/lxbdplayer-is-blu-ray-playback-software-for-linux/   maybe
<_Alex__> ActionParsnip: You'r right
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: is git-core
<erUSUL> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (obsolete). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<KucukMubasir> oh
<magicianlord> does ms office install on wine?
<IboS> _Alex__: want less memory use and access
<KucukMubasir> I thought something wrong with my package manager
<erUSUL> !appdb | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ThinkT510> !appdb | magicianlord
<coz_> magicianlord,  I think it depends on the version but you can check in #winehq
<geoffmcc> IboS: sorry i run ubuntu server. just help out where can with desktop
<magicianlord> unity has a 2s mode now?
<magicianlord> 2d
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: indeed
<geoffmcc> johnny77: what kind of wifi card u have?
<f45t> how can i get help for smuxi ?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: there is a 2d unity ppa for maverick too :)
<magicianlord> i dont want unity
<ubuntu1> @ActionParsnip : I will let you know how it whent. Thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: yeah its a bit clunky if you ask me
<johnny77> geoffmcc: It was some kind of broadcom card. I use a b43-fwcutter to install the drivers.
<magicianlord> it's a good branding interface for os, but for a regular user like me, gnome works better
<KucukMubasir> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: no problem
<geoffmcc> johnny77: that what i have used in past so should be setup properly
<seeeker> # sudo service squid start
<seeeker> start: Job failed to start
<seeeker> any help friends? :(
<seeeker> can i repair it somehow
<erUSUL> seeeker: find out why it is not starting. check logs?
<BajK> hey, I want to upgrade to the 2.6.38-4 kernel in the ubuntu kernel ppa. I have the nvidia-current proprietary driver running. Do I need to take any precautions? I heard I at least need the headers package as well. What else do I need to take care of? On my notebook (intel graphics) and my mothers pc (radeon driver) everything worke perfectly.
<geoffmcc> SIOCADDRT: no such process - Failed to bring up wlan0
<xtrac> -- replace
<seeeker> where are the logs?
<seeeker> i'm a newbie :x
<ActionParsnip> seeeker: is it acually squid? did you tab complete?
<erUSUL> seeeker: /var/log/
<ThinkT510> seeeker: are you sure it isn't squidd (as in daemon)
<seeeker> hmm, good question
<seeeker> 'squid' does not auto complete
<seeeker> its the http proxy service
<seeeker> coulda sworn i restarted it normally last night
<seeeker> with /etc/init.d/squid
<Pilif12p> How do I search for multiple words when using grep (Eg, master password)
<StevenX> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 10.10 live CD to delete all the partitions on my HDD. I have an existing partition where Ubuntu 10.04 is installed. GParted cannot delete this partition. What can I do to delete this partition?
<Pilif12p> StevenX: Is the partition unmounted?
<jim_> Hello, I'm trying to run ubuntu on my laptop but it gets stuck on "Setting Sensors limit"... any idea how can I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> seeeker: try: ls /etc/init.d   to see what you have
<nicofs> Is there any good video editing software that works?
<Araneidae> Does Ubuntu 10.10 support Xinput2?
<ThinkT510> nicofs: openshot is good
<StevenX> Pilif12p, I do not know how to check. I am using the live CD so I thought that it was unmounted. I could be wrong. Can you elaborate how I can make sure it is unmounted?
<ThinkT510> !info openshot | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (maverick), package size 11789 kB, installed size 30260 kB
<nicofs> ThinkT510, can i learn to use it in under a year?
<[segfault]> nicofs: I have used PiTiVi a bit and it seems to be decent, but you will find many opinions depending on what you intend to do.
<Naeblis> guys I seriously need help. My Firefox keeps crashing whenever I play any flash content. I can block the content by using 'xul-ext-flashblock' as suggested by someone here before, but how do I solve it? Been googling for an hour with no success :(
<geoffmcc> johnny77: what do u get if u -- dmesg | grep wlan
<seeeker> nothing to do with squid is there, ActionParsnip
<EPOS> Does anyone know how to use Sakis3G well? plz pm me!
<ThinkT510> nicofs: there are tutorials around for it, i'm sure you'll pick it up quickly
<nicofs> I tried avidemux - messes up sound - and cinelerra - complex, no sound at all
<magicianlord> what is better. libreoffice or openoffice and why
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: what is the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      use http://pastie.org to store the output. Thanks
<johnny77> geoffmcc: I think I got it this time. it is pinging google.
<magicianlord> from a perfomrance and feature standpoint
<Pilif12p> StevenX: If you right click on it can you click on "Unmount" ?
<_Alex__> StevenX: In terminal, type 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4k conv=notrunc'
<geoffmcc> johnny77: might i ask what you changed
<_Alex__> StevenX: It will take long, but will wipe out all data
<ThinkT510> magicianlord: in future versions of ubuntu, libreoffice is going to be supported instead of openoffice
<[segfault]> magicianlord: I am going to say Libreoffice, but that is only an opinion.  I understand many of the core developers left the Ooo project and are working on Libre
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip : Are these seperate commands or concatenated...?
<StevenX> Pilif12p, I cannot. The only option upon right-clicking is "information" or "manage flags"
<jim_> I have problems booting up ubuntu... can anyone help me please?
<Pilif12p> okay, so it's probably unmounted. past that, i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: copy the whole command and run it as one
<magicianlord> should i download libreoffice and install the deb? is it easy to purge if it stinks
<johnny77> geoffmcc: honestly. not sure. I went through and set up the dhcp again.
<EPOS> Hello! I am trying to connect a USB mobile broadband and I get the following msg :"/dev/ttyUSB0 is currently occupied"
<Pilif12p> !ask | jim_
<EPOS> what should I do?
<_Alex__> jim_: Waht's the prob' my friend
<jim_> during boot up it gets stuck on "Setting sensors limit"
<om26er> magicianlord, should be simple
<jim_> I searched google but found no solution
<geoffmcc> johnny77: just wondering if u ifconfig does it report as wlan0 or something else
<om26er> jim_, did ubuntu work fine before?
<_Alex__> jim_: A kernel issue. Ubuntu does that often
<jim_> I have run mandriva...
<jim_> I dont think I ever tried ubuntu before
<om26er> jim_, so you are running ubuntu for the first time?
<jim_> yes
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/pastes/1613978/text
<jim_> 10.10 and 10.4
<om26er> jim_, right, which system is it? a PC or a notebook?
<jim_> non of them worked
<jim_> dell L100
<RobotCow> jim_: what sensor?
<jim_> doesnt say
<_Alex__> jim_ Ubuntu is not the best choice for you, if you were a -rpm guy
<om26er> jim_, dell L100 seems to be a keyboard
<om26er> _Alex__, could you please stop that
<Arachon> I'm trying to backup to a network location with a backup tool running sudo. But The network location does not show up in the file browser... Even though it does when I run nautilus (non-sudo)
<_Alex__> ok
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: there is no flash package there, how have you installed flash?
<xrdodrx> how do I make it so KDE apps fit into my color scheme?
<xrdodrx> like kolourpaint and ktimer
<johnny77> geoffmcc: it reports as wlan0. Maybe a typo.. sorry.
<om26er> jim_, I had a similar problem on a system, it had a pci wifi card connected to it after removing it system started fine
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: Err, I removed it earlier today, then reinstalled via Ubuntu Software Centre
<jim_> yes I do have one
<jim_> so removing it will fix
<xtrac> _Alex__,  this room is a bad choice for you if you are a pessimist
<geoffmcc> johnny77: least it working
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: try: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   to install flash
<om26er> jim_, is it from TP-LINK?
<jim_> great I'll try :)
<jim_> I'm not pessimist... I really want to make it work
<jim_> what is TP-Link :|
<xtrac> ?
<_Alex__> jim_: he told it to me, not you
<om26er> jim_, do you know the company of that card
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: In Progress. I also installed flash-aid few mins ago, found on the forums that it could solve the problem, but didn't work. :(
<om26er> jim_, forget about it, just try to boot without that card first
<jim_> yes it is realtek
<jim_> rtl8185
<vargadanis> hi! how do I list all folders and files in long format that ends with character t?
<vargadanis> I tried: ls -l | grep *t but that didn't wokr
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: why do you need flash-aid?
<jim_> thanks a lot guys I'll try rebot and see what it wil happen :)
<sacarlson>  vargadanis: maybe find -name "*t"
<fossusr> How can I make it so the user only had read permissions, but can navigate through directories? chmod 700 didn't work.
<ubuntumaniak> hello
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: The problem seems to be that flash is causing the crash. So, I disabled hardware acceleration, then installed flash-aid as it has worked for some from what the forums tell me
<Lungan> Why can't I play .flv files in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: what does flash aid do?
<wildc4rd> anyone here familiar with QCad?
<sacarlson> wildc4rd: I've used it some time back
<fossusr> Lungan: DId you download the Adobe Flash plugin?
<ThinkT510> !anyone | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Lungan> fossusr, "apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree" ?
<Lungan> fossusr, or maybe flashplugin*
<vargadanis> sacarlson, that does indeed find the file but doesn't give permission details like ls -l would
<wildc4rd> thanks Think, but I stand by my initial question
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: "Removing conflicting flash installations and installing the appropriate version as supported by your Ubuntu system architecture"
<sacarlson> wildc4rd: very similar to autocad like older editions mabe like autocad 10,  but been like 3 years since I played with it last
<magicianlord> do you enjoy the bouncy windows in gnome effects?
<BluesKaj> install flashplugin-installer, Lungan
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: ls | grep grep 't$'
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: oop      ls | grep 't$'
<_Alex__> magicianlorg: Itn't it named 'Wobbly Windows'?
<Sylvester11> Is there a way I can format an Embedded PC?
<itsmeee> join /gaybcn
<itsmeee> join
<Lungan> BluesKaj, "apt-get install flashplugin-installer" and then?
<Sylvester11> This system that I've gotten has Windows Embedded C3 6.0 and I'd like to take it off and put Ubuntu netbook edition on it.
<_Alex__> itsmee Jou gotta type '/join #gaybcn'
<_Alex__> *you
<Sylvester11> It's Sylvania Netbook Synet07526
<fossusr> How do I change folder permissions recursively while leaving file permissions unaltered?
<BluesKaj> Lungan, the flashplugin will auto install..flashplugin-installer replaces the nonfree
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<abe> quick question, have a situation, installed ubunto on a 30 gb partion and of course ran out of room, installed 150gb hard drive just for ubunto but it still boots to the 30gb partion how do i remove it from that partition?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: system froze again. was checking the plugins. I really don't know what to do :(
<Lungan> BluesKaj, Ok, but the .flv file is a videofile that I have on dekstot, not having trouble waching videos on internet like youtube etc.
<Lungan> BluesKaj, desktop*
<fossusr> Lungan: Download Ubuntu restricted extras from the repository?
<soreau> abe: If you can just reinstall fresh, and point the boot loader to the new partition (or reinstall grub for that drive from the live cd)
<shcherbak> fossusr: feed chmod with forder list
<BluesKaj> Lungan, it should still work
<Lungan> BluesKaj, I will try. Having slow internet, trying in 5 min
<abe> Soreau: i did reinstall and it still boots from the 30gb
<fossusr> shcherbak: Explain, if you will.
<Sylvester11> Is there a way I can format a netbook with an embedded operating system?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: Maybe its firefox itself. I'm thinking of giving chrome a try
<abe> how do i point the bootloader?
<BluesKaj> Lungan, fossusr is correct make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed as well
<[TK]D-Fender> Sylvester11: Tried booting it with something else perhaps?
<Lungan> BluesKaj, How do I make shure that I have them installed?
<sacarlson> Sylvester11: what is an embedded operating system?  or what will it do?
<fossusr> Lungan: Go to the software center, search it, and it should be checked.
<BluesKaj> with sudo apt-get . Lungan ;)
<shcherbak> fossusr: better, use find with chmod: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/changing-permission-for-folders-only-477040/
<fossusr> Or BluesKaj 's easier way :D
<nash__> hello guys
<Lungan> BluesKaj, "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras"?
<Sylvester11> The system uses Windows Embedded CE 6.0, it's an Sylvania SYNET07526.
<[TK]D-Fender> Sylvester11: Tried booting it with something else perhaps?
<Dustin_> Hello?
<abe> how do i point the bootloader to a diffrent drive?
<BluesKaj> Lungan, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ThinkT510> !grub | abe
<ubottu> abe: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coz_>  /join #grub
<Lungan> BluesKaj, Thank you, brb 5 min
<Sylvester11> [TK]D-Fender: Like the usb?
<Sylvester11> [TK]D-Fender: Aprantly this sytem has no BIOS?
<coz_> abe,  you might want to reinstall grub via live cd   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | abe
<ubottu> abe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<om26er> jim__, so, did it work?
<the_seraphim> i need to give myself full rw access to another users home directory without taking their permissions away and it has to be permenant
<fossusr> shcherbak: I'm still not fully understanding this.
<coz_> the_seraphim,  when you gksudo nautilus  are you not able to go into their home directory?
<the_seraphim> err...
<abe> is there anyway to uninstall ubuntu and start all over again?
<washuu_de> bbl...
<coz_> abe,  reinstall from live cd or minimal install cd
<Starminn> Is there an option to to automatically obtain metadata on audio files?
<ThinkT510> abe: you can delete any/all partitions using gparted from a livecd
<gsp2009> hey folks. Can someone tell me what packages I need installed for jockey to present me with nvidia drivers?
<xrdodrx> how do I make it so KDE apps fit into my GTK color scheme?
<shcherbak> fossusr: for directories: find . -type d -exec chmod 0XXX {} \; Replace XXX with desired permissions.
<coz_> Starminn,  look for   oidua  in the repository
<washuu_de> sorry for inkoherence last time
<coz_> Starminn,  i believe that might do it
<[TK]D-Fender> [14:27]	<Sylvester11>	[TK]D-Fender: Aprantly this sytem has no BIOS? <- is that a question... or a statement?
<the_seraphim> coz_: its probably easier if i tell my mate to use a separate shared folder...
<KucukMubasir> what is the default shell in ubuntu?
<the_seraphim> i dont know why he wants to have access to her home dir
<[TK]D-Fender> Sylvester11: Im not getting a good impression of you're having really loked at your system so far...
<washuu_de> bash
<coz_> the_seraphim,  ok that might work also
<ThinkT510> !bash | KucukMubasir
<ubottu> KucukMubasir: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<magicianlord> what is the best terminal application?
<KucukMubasir> thanks guys
<xrdodrx> !best | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<the_seraphim> the other problem is that the main user (original user) can see the other drives on the machine, however the new user even though in the admin group cannot see the drives let alone have access to those directories within them. the goal is to have access to one shared directory on the second drive while the rest of the drive remains read disabled
<magicianlord> thanks gandorf
<KucukMubasir> my ~./bash_profile file was missing and I created it with touch
<KucukMubasir> ~/.bash_profile
<abe> am i gonna screwe my computer up by deleteing the partion that ubuntu is on?
<bazhang> abe, no
<fossusr> shcherbak: I only want to do it for certain directories. Do I declare the top directory after everything else?
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: use ~/.profile
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: bash reads it
<abe> cool so we will delete both partiontion and start again from scratch
<KucukMubasir> erUSUL: I need to paste a line of code to bash_profile file
<bazhang> abe, why not make seperate home partition
<KucukMubasir> you recommend me to paste that to ~/.profile ?
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: it is equivalent. paste it to ~/.profile
<bazhang> !home | abe
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: yes
<ubottu> abe: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<C-S-B> guys, I'm getting mountall disconnected from plymouth
<KucukMubasir> darn!
<C-S-B> I can start gdm manually and it works
<KucukMubasir> thanks erUSUL
<cauderlier> #linux
<cauderlier>  /serveur w-irc.com:8760
<FUMOS> hello people! I've got a little big problem that consists of the following problems: broken laptop screen (cracked), upon installing the HD in my desktop (so I could change the default screen to my desktop screen) I accidentally installed an nvidia (nvidia-173) driver on it along the way, upon reinserting I couldn't see grub and ubuntu started up in text mode
<shcherbak> fossusr: "find ." act like -R from pwd (acctual, working directory) down, not certain about symlinks.
<KucukMubasir> is there a shortcut command to restart the terminal?
<Starminn> coz_ I'm sorry but it is not very clear on how to use it. Can you assist? "man oidua" doesn't help me very much.
<shcherbak> fossusr: What do you mean certain? You can add -name with pattern to find command.
<FUMOS> I have the following in my possesion: a (dual-boot) desktop with screen (two channels: VGA - connected to laptop, DVI - connected to desktop), an ubuntu 7.10 and a lubuntu 10.10 live CD, a wired+wireless router connected to both laptop and desktop that connects both to a really slow internet connection with a college firewall
<[segfault]> KucukMubasir: 'reset' Is that what you are looking for?
<KucukMubasir> thanks [segfault]
<skor> How do you display and choose a kernel to boot from the command line ?  I'm not finding it in the docs so far..
<coz_> Starminn,  ah hold on let me install it
<Starminn> coz_: Alright, thanks.
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | skor
<ubottu> skor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fossusr> shcherbak: I think this is over my head...
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@173-85-100-207.dr02.ckvl.tn.frontiernet.net
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@173-85-100-207.dr02.ckvl.tn.frontiernet.net
<erUSUL> skor: if the grub menu do not appear when you boot. press shift to force it to appear
<gGgG> Hello, im using the livecd, I closed and opened my laptop and my pointer disappeared, how might I get it back?
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@173-85-100-207.dr02.ckvl.tn.frontiernet.net  *!*@c-69-140-80-120.hsd1.va.comcast.net *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.130.71.215.189  *!*@123-243-44-131.static.tpgi.com.au  *!*@g227131178.adsl.alicedsl.de
<ikonia> ughh, sorry
<javahorn> after installing i see hash sign to be £ ie pound!!!!
<coz_> Starminn,  in terminal type     man oidua
<fossusr> shcherbak
<javahorn> what is it to do with and how to get back querty standard keyboar layout?
<Starminn> coz_: Mhm.
<FUMOS> I also forgot to say, after unsinstalling nvidia-173 I had to boot it in safe mode on the DESKTOP to reinstall nvidia 173, and the boot screen changed ever since (in normal mode)
<fossusr> shcherbak: Thanks, though :D
<erUSUL> javahorn: System>Preferences>Keyboard ?
<shcherbak> fossusr: run this one: find . -type d
<javahorn> erUSUL:  is it normal to toggle keys?
<FUMOS> (that is the boot screen of ubuntu itself, not grub)
<erUSUL> javahorn: no
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@122.161.21.152
<coz_> Starminn,  so in terminal the command might be   oidua  nameofsudofile.wav -D
<KucukMubasir> erUSUL: I need to paste this line to bash_profile :[[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && . "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm"  # This loads RVM into a shell session.
<StevenX> Is there a command I can use to unmount, without reservation, all devices? I tried "sudo umount -a" but that didn't work. (I am working off a Ubuntu 10.10 live CD, in case anyone was interested.
<KucukMubasir> and I pasted it to ~/.profile as you said
<javahorn> erUSUL:  sorry very new to it, where is system > preferences > keyboard
<KucukMubasir> but this didn't seem to have worked
<Protomega> Anyone willing to help me get windows to work beside Ubuntu?
<javahorn> sorry got it
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: profile is only read on login
<javahorn> erUSUL:
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: log out and log in
<Starminn> coz_: Nope, it's not happening.
<javahorn> how to have skype installed with working video?
<KucukMubasir> erUSUL: thanks
<coz_> Starminn,  look here    http://galigio.org/2008/07/20/ex-falso-the-best-audio-file-metadata-editor-for-linux/
<erUSUL> javahorn: in the menu System>Preferences. in the top panel
<arbitrary5> Okay, guys, I need to know if this tool is available from an Ubuntu LiveCD: mke2fs ;
<FUMOS> anyone in for a challenge? I'm your chance (read previous 4 or five posts so see my problem) :p (I also have a cd-burner on my desktop to burn another live CD if necessary
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@217.33.147.195
<javahorn> erUSUL:  thanks, any idea of skype?
<Ampelbein> StevenX: "didn't work" as in "my computer exploded and I had to buy a new one" or more "There was the error message XXX"?
<erUSUL> javahorn: nope sorry
<fossusr> shcherbak: Oh, I'm starting to understand the find command now.
<StevenX> Ampelbein, I got an error message saying that some of the devices are busy, so they were not unmounted. I would like to unmount those regardless.
<VDCkustoms> can anyone help me with playing mp4 videos?
<javahorn> ubuntu room, trying for this  for skype ie http://reviewhubs.com/linuxtips/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html ---is it ok?
<erUSUL> StevenX: sudo umount -a; only umounts things listed in fstab
<itaylor57> javahorn: I just used the skype in snaptic
<Ampelbein> StevenX: umount -a -l would be worth a try
<VDCkustoms> need help with mp4 vids
<erUSUL> !codecs | VDCkustoms
<ubottu> VDCkustoms: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<javahorn> itaylor57:  any more details, no idea
<Ampelbein> erUSUL: no, it umounts all listed in /etc/mtab
<VDCkustoms> thank you!!
<player> how do i instal firifox
<itaylor57> javahorn: I just installed skype from the ubuntu software center
<gGgG> Hello I closed and opened my laptop and my pointer disappeared, how might I get it back?
<javahorn> itaylor57:  link please, and  sound and video works fine?
<ikonia> #ubuntu cobalt_!*@*$#ubuntu-ops
 * javahorn itaylor57  i can test to add you in skype! ;-)
<itaylor57> javahorn: sound and video works fine
<player> hello i have instaled ubuntu 10.04 but now i can watch videos and because the time skips
<[segfault]> gGgG: sometimes there is a function key or button to turn on and off your touchpad if that is what you are using.  You can try toggling that, or if a USB mouse unplug and plug it back in.
<coz_> player,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<javahorn> itaylor57:  how you installed, plz step it out
<Acidic31> I want to replace all strings in all files in all directories from /home/mossy/public_html/vfsn/ to /home/vfsn/public_html/
<StevenX> Ampelbein, I believe that worked, but now I get an error trying to run gparted.
<Acidic31> how do i do this?
<Starminn> coz_: This is just as useless as EasyTag for doing this. I can add metatags just fine, but I want it to get it from whatever database iTunes and/or Windows Media Player, etc. gets it from. It is very upsetting having to do this one at a time by hand. Wastes a lot of time.
<itaylor57> javahorn: i used Applications -> Ubuntu Software center; searched for skype and installed
<coz_> player,  then run  this command if you also want to play dvds     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ThinkT510> !software | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gGgG> [segfault]: well the pointer is actually working, but theres no arrow, so i cant see where it is,
<shcherbak> fossusr: nice, -exec passing result of find to chmod, thats all, try to add -name "Do*" -exec ls
<Starminn> coz_: Not to sound unappreciative, of course, I'm just frustrated is all, sorry. :) Anyway, so I saw the option for getting it from a DB in oidua but it doesn't do it
<MegaHerz> Hi. Is there a traffic accounting tool such ipac-ng was?
<javahorn> ThinkT510:  Thanks
<gGgG> [segfault]: im gonna try restarting gdm..
<Ampelbein> StevenX: what error?
<coz_> Starminn,  oh!  sorry guy,,, I am not real familiar with metadata for audio ...if you google with this search string  "ubuntu  audio metadata "  you may get more hits to search with
<javahorn> itaylor57:  you searched by command ?
<ikonia> #ubuntu alabd*!*@*
<[segfault]> gGgG: yeah, that may help.. no ideas here atm.
<StevenX> Ampelbein, I think I unmounted my CD rom drive, where i was running the live CD from
<Ampelbein> StevenX: yes, that's what 'umount -a -l' does, it unmounts all mounted filesystems (except for /proc I believe). That was what you requested.
<javahorn> itaylor57:  in the GetSoftware , i do some plugins, what you did next?
<Starminn> coz_: I'll just keep working on it, thanks.
<ikonia> #ubuntu Linux-CLI!*@*$#ubuntu-ops
<StevenX> Ampelbein, yea, that's what I requested, so no fault there, except for me.
<StevenX> Ampelbein, one second please. I have to put my laundry in the dryer
<javahorn> erUSUL:  i  have to select any particular keyboard(vendor specific, i have samsung) , but i did select , it did not have desired effect, should i have to shut down to have effect?
<javahorn> Hi Starminn
<javahorn> :)
<javahorn> i am into new ubuntu
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<erUSUL> javahorn: no; you just select your language layout ( us es fr or whatever ) pc105 is pretty common model ( includes the window key and the menu )
<arbitrary5> Query: What ext* does Ubuntu use by default, or how do I determine the ext* of a corrupt superblock?
<MegaHerz> Hi. Is there a traffic accounting tool for small LAN?
<Starminn> javahorn: Glad to hear it. And it thinks you have the wrong keyboard layout. :) Just follow what erUSUL is telling you, he's saying the same as I would. Just choose the language and the variant and you can test it out by typing within that window.
<Starminn> arbitrary5: ext4
<erUSUL> !info ntop | MegaHerz
<ubottu> MegaHerz: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-14 (maverick), package size 2555 kB, installed size 10712 kB
<javahorn> erUSUL:  Starminn  thanks, stuck with skype
<javahorn> which plugin i  should install from software centre.
<abe> ok plan b, I have 50 gb unalocated next to my ubuntu partion, how do i get ubunto to use it?
<arbitrary5> Starman: Excellent. This will prove useful. You wouldn't happen to know if e2fsprogs package is included in LiveCDs would you?
<erUSUL> ikonia: a little early for spring cleanup; isn't it?
<javahorn> skype plugin for libpurple messengers will be fine, with video quality and sound_
<erUSUL> javahorn: plugin? for what?
<Starminn> javahorn: Well are you sure you need to use Skype? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeEthics
<erUSUL> abe: resize the partition
<erUSUL> abe: or move home to its own partition
<javahorn> erUSUL:  for skype
<ThinkT510> arbitrary5: yes
<javahorn> Starminn:  yes, very much
<abe> erUSUL it will only let me go smaller not bigger
<erUSUL> !separatehome | abe
<ubottu> abe: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<arbitrary5> Thinkt510: Then I may have finally found a way to fix my corrupted superblock. This is the happiest day of my linux career.
<erUSUL> javahorn: never used skype; no idea sorry
<javahorn> Starminn:  am i right place to install ie software centre, i do 4  or 5 plugins
<Starminn> javahorn: So you're looking for a Skype plugin for Pidgin I take it? (thus libpurple)
<abe> upottu i read that doc and decided to go a diffrent route here
<erUSUL> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ThinkT510> !yay | arbitrary5
<ubottu> arbitrary5: Glad you made it! :-)
<arbitrary5> However, there is one other thing I need.
<arbitrary5> I need to know how to get into my encrypted home directory and retrieve the important stuff. Last time I managed to unfsck it (it was a superblock uncorrupted the first time), I couldn't get into the data, and when I shut down to try to access directly from the OS it turned into a corrupt superblock on the way.
<Darael> javahorn: If Starminn is correct and you want a skype plugin for Pidgin (or libpurple), install the pidgin-skype package.
<javahorn> Starminn: skype plugin for libpurple messengers will be fine, with video quality and sound is fine then_
<abe> wow this si confusing:) I am talking to myself, I am talking to bots :)
<root> er i got bored and decided to enter irc from backtrack4 as root
<root> woop
<Guest23295> hi
<javahorn> Darael:  Starminn which source_
<arbitrary5> This would be a LiveCD getting into the data of the hard drive system.
<erUSUL> arbitrary5: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<Guest23295> is there anyway to boot backtrack4 to hd without disk?
<arbitrary5> erUSUL: This would have been really useful last time I unfscked it. Thanks.
<erUSUL> Guest23295: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Guest23295> how
<erUSUL> Guest23295: /join #backtrack-linux
<Darael> Guest23295: Type "/join #backtrack-linux" without the quotes and press enter.  Then ask in there.
<abe> wtf: why wouldnt it let me make the partion bigger its unallocated
<Guest23295> thanks
<Dr_Willis> abe:  check primary vs extended. sometimes you cant expane a primary onto 'extended' space. or visa versa
<javahorn> Starminn:  should i go ahead and install from search centre for purplemessenger one_
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: thanks (for ntop). I thought its another kind of tool.
<Starminn> javahorn: Try it and see. If it doesn't work try something else.
<gGgG> Hello, I closed and opened my laptop and my pointer disappeared, (still working, but no arrow to show me where it is)
<abe> this ubounto is punishing my for installing it on a 20 gb drive and wont let me fix it this sucks
<Darael> gGgG: That sometimes happens to me - have you tried alt-tabbing between windows?  That usually brings it back for me.
<gGgG> Darael: no, that doesnt help,
<arbitrary5> Here goes nothing.
<Darael> gGgG: Oh.  Sorry.  It was worth a try.  I'm out of ideas personally, maybe someone else can help.
<[segfault]> gGgG: Have you tried going under System/Preferences/Appearance, then Customize/Pointer to try a different pointer set?
<gGgG> [segfault]: no, ill try that now. restarting gdm didnt work btw,
<javahorn> which command to start skype_
<abe> can somone please help me, i installed ubunto on a 20gb partion and its out of room, anything i try wont work, i have an empty 150 gb hd that ubunto can use how do i get it to use it
<gGgG> [segfault]: that didnt work either :(  javahorn : have you tried skype?
<javahorn> gGgG:  trying, installed through search centre, libpurple etc, but how to start skype
<ThinkT510> abe: how is your 20gb partition out of room?
<abe> think Ubunto uses like 15gig and i instaled another 4 gig i need to compile a program that will need 4-5 gig
<octavio-rdz1> hi room, I am wondering how can I make a computer with Ubuntu answer to its hostname like a Windows box does to its machine name in a homenetwok? does any know know how to do that?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: need dns
<ThinkT510> abe: what have you installed that takes up 15gb?
<gGgG> javahorn: i dunno about libpurple, but have you tried typing "skype"
<erUSUL> octavio-rdz1: assumiong you have avahi running just use hostname.local
<erUSUL> octavio-rdz1: is default
<gGgG> javahorn: in a terminal
<abe> no i guess ubunto does
<javahorn> gGgG:  yes, does not!!!
<octavio-rdz1> erUSUL: actually does work :)
<abe> is there a way to compleatlly remove ubontu and duel boot and start all over again?
<Diplowski> so just dl'd this irc client and I want to connect to a server not on the list.  How is it done?
<octavio-rdz1> I always just tried hostname
<Gangrel> can someone help me on that :-------> sudo update-grub2
<Gangrel> /etc/default/grub: 33: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<KucukMubasir> erUSUL: , I log out and log in as you said
<erUSUL> octavio-rdz1: XXDD
<octavio-rdz1> thanks
<KucukMubasir> however, that line added to ~/.profile didn't seem to make anything
<ThinkT510> abe: yes, you can delete the partitions and make new ones
<erUSUL> Gangrel: check line 33 of said file
<abe> is there a way to compleatlly remove ubontu and duel boot and start all over again?
<xtrac> repartition?
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: well; i dunno what the file you are sourcing does or how are you checking if it does or not does anything ...
<abe> xtrac cant afford to mess up my windows if i delete the ubunto partion will i have a problem loging into windows?
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@59.177.43.230
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@59.177.43.230
<Joss> Тут кто-нибудь есть?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ChogyDan> abe: why not just reinstall over top?
<bazhang> Joss, #ubuntu-ru for russian
<user> hi
<ikonia> #ubuntu *!*@59.177.43.230 *!*@12.236.74.190 ericblair!*@*$#ubuntu-ops
<user> und jetzt?
<Joss> Bazhang, thancs
<abe> ChogyDan so far i did that twice, i have no ubunto installed 3 times, still boots to the one with no room
<erUSUL> Gangrel: which is line 33 of /etc/default/grub ?
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Screw__> abe: this command makes some space: sudo apt-get clean
<ChogyDan> abe: are you in ubuntu right now?
<KucukMubasir> erUSUL: I am applying for the instructions here: http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/
<Shwaiil> Q: A program freezed on ubuntu, how to close it ? thanks
<Starminn> abe: When I started fresh on my Ubuntu (dual-booting Windows) I just wiped all Ubuntu partitions, then reinstalled to the same partitions (then unallocated space)
<KucukMubasir> "The first time you install RVM, you must put the following line into your ~/.bash_profile at the very end, after all path loads etc:"
<mr_shed> hi
<pajero> my music files is wma format
<Starminn> Shwaiil: "xkill" in Terminal
<KucukMubasir> so, I need to put the respective lines to ~/.profile according to that, right?
<abe> \i am in ubunto right now yes
<pajero> i try palying this files but brokenly play
<Jonii> How do I install support for Japanese text?
<Shwaiil> Starminn,  thanks for looking! Is there a diferent way to do it ? just to know..
<mr_shed> how do I make the background image in terminal static? at the moment it scrolls with new lines.
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: how do you know it is not working?
<KucukMubasir> $ type rvm | head -1 should return "rvm is a function "
<Darael> Jonii: System->administration->language support
<Joss> JOIN  #ubuntu-ru
<Jonii> Like, scim something something?
<abe> screw_ that is a temp sulution i need to move off that 20gb partion
<Gangrel> erUSUL there is no line 33
<ChogyDan> abe: you could run baobab to see where all your files are
<KucukMubasir> yet it returns rvm not found
<gGgG> Shwaiil: theres pkill -  eg  pkill firefox
<Darael> Joss: Try "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<Jonii> Darael, been there, done that
<Gangrel> erUSUL the problem begun when i tried to change the plymouth
<erUSUL> Gangrel: then check the whole file
<mr_shed> also, how do I go about installing gnome3? I want to install it to run alongside my current gnome (2.whatever)
<gGgG> Shwaiil: or pkill -9 firefox   if that doesnt work
<Darael> Jonii: That's odd, it worked fine for me.  What problems are you having with Japanese text exactly?
<Starminn> Shwaiil: That's how I do it, anyway. xkill is by far the easiest in my opinion. Your other alternatives, though are to run "top" then "kill, pkill, killall," or whatever for the process ID (things vary for each command but the idea is the same)
<erUSUL> Gangrel: you have a ` there not closed
<Shwaiil> xkill worked, but the program opened a "select box" and its still on screen
<brontoeee> erUSUL, is avahi running by default in ubuntu, osx ?
<Jonii> Darael, I still don't know how to write Japanese
<ChogyDan> mr_shed: I think there is going to be a ppa for the next release of ubuntu
<Darael> Jonii: Ah, input.  Right.
<Gangrel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StevenX> Hi. I'd like to have a shared partition for Ubuntu & Windows to read / write to. Does anyone know which file system would be the most efficient for this?
<gGgG> Hello, I closed and opened my laptop and my pointer disappeared, (still working, but no arrow to show me where it is)
<erUSUL> brontoeee: osx has its own implementation of zeroconf it does not use avahi. but yes both OS's and windows should have mDNS
<Gangrel> erUSUL check that http://paste.ubuntu.com/573192/
<erUSUL> brontoeee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_configuration_networking
<ThinkT510> StevenX: if you're dealing with files over 4gb then the only option is ntfs
<Darael> Jonii: system->preferences->keyboard input methods, IIRC.
<brontoeee> erUSUL, reading, thanks
<StevenX> ThinkT510, I don't think I have any files ove 4gb, but I'd like to have that option, unless using NTFS causes other problems.
<abe> well how can i tell bootloader to boot from the copy on the 150gb and not from the one on the 20gb drive?
<bazhang> abe, where is grub
<Darael> Jonii: Better yet, follow the instructions of someone who knows what they're on about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<ThinkT510> StevenX: linux uses ntfs-3g to read/write to ntfs and it works very well for me
<erUSUL> Gangrel: check line 9 you have funny " there
<erUSUL> Gangrel: the opening one
<klevi> hello, i have installed ubuntu desktop and i want to create web-server i have installed apache2 and its works but just with localhost not with my ip, my ip point to my login wireless router D-Link? Can u help me how can i make my ip point to my ubuntu apache2 ?
<StevenX> ThinkT510, yes, I've had the same results. I think I will use NTFS. Thank you.
<Jonii> Darael, they're for ubuntu 8.10?
<ThinkT510> StevenX: np
<Gangrel> erUSUL thanks bro :)
<abe> grub is on the 20gb partion
<erUSUL> Gangrel: no problem
<erUSUL> Gangrel: put a plain " not the unicode one
<night_owl> ok, how do you get out of man?
<abe> bazhang grub seems to be on yhe 20 gb partion
<Starminn> night_owl: "q"
<erUSUL> night_owl: press q
<night_owl> thanks
<bazhang> night_owl, shift q
<klevi> hello, i have installed ubuntu desktop and i want to create web-server i have installed apache2 and its works but just with localhost not with my ip, my ip point to my login wireless router D-Link? Can u help me how can i make my ip point to my ubuntu apache2 ?
<brontoeee> erUSUL, so this is basically a sort of p2p DNS?
<bazhang> whoops
<Darael> Jonii: Further down the page there's instructions for Intrepid and other releases, but the top section talks about Lucid and Maverick.
<Starminn> night_owl: Whenever a program in Termincal is running depending on what it is you either exit it with "q" or "CTRL+C"
<erUSUL> brontoeee: i do not call it p2p but ok.
<Dwade09> my sound icon is gone from the top bar how do i add it back up there?
<erUSUL> Starminn: well that's a pretty broad oversimplificatio.... less quits with q but vi or emacs or nano use other key combos ....
<abe> well how can i tell bootloader to boot from the copy on the 150gb and not from the one on the 20gb drive?
<Starminn> Dwade09: Add to Panel...->Indicator Applet
<Darael> Dwade09: It shouldn't have gone; it's part of your indicator-applet.  Is the envelope gone also?
<kevin_> Hey guys, can anyone please help me with my wireless keyboard (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691913) thanks ! :)
<Dwade09> Starminn,  no not int here.
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | abe
<ubottu> abe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mr_shed> anyone know how to configure Terminal to have a static image background?
<Darael> Dwade09: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Dwade09> Darael,  im running linuxmint 10 it does not have the envelope indecator
<mr_shed> I can do this in Debian (it's standard behaviour) but not in Ubuntu for some reason
<Starminn> mr_shed: Edit->Profile Preferences->Background
<Josef_B> hi all .. how do i copy files from 1 directory to another .. is it cp -r *.* or cp * ?
<Darael> Dwade09: We don't support Mint in here.  Ask in ##linuxmint instead.  Sorry to be blunt.
<erUSUL> mr_shed: gnome-terminal ?
<Dwade09> Darael,  its same thing as it would be in ubuntu 10.
<erUSUL> Josef_B: *.* only matches files with a dot in the name. * matches all files
<Starminn> Josef_B: cp /path/to/file /path/to/copy/point
<Jonii> おう、これはこれは、ありがとうございます。
<mindfire> Hello, i have been through the ubuntu docs but cant find the answer to my problem. why cant i see /dev/sda1 when logged on via a different user account? and how do i change this?
<[segfault]> gGgG: Have you tried making sure you have the latest video drivers?  I read of this problem happening with Intel integrated video.
<erUSUL> !jp | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Darael> Dwade09: There's no such thing as Ubuntu 10.  There's Lucid, which is 10.04, and there's Maverick, which is 10.10, but there's no Ubuntu 10.  I'm sorry.
<mario713> #join mario713
<Darael> erUSUL: Good try, but Jonii was probably testing Japanese input (just pointed them at the help.ubuntu.com page on it)
<erUSUL> Darael: :P
<sangha> lol
<Dwade09> Darael,  10.10 come on now use your head ,
<shcherbak> mario713: lol, /join #mario !
<Darael> Dwade09: There's no such thing as Ubuntu 10.  There's Lucid, which is 10.04, and there's Maverick, which is 10.10, but there's no Ubuntu 10.  I'm sorry.  We don't support Mint in here.
<gGgG> [segfault]: im running the livecd, and i havent installed the proprietory drivers. ,
<Darael> Dwade09: Whoops, sorry, thought I hadn't sent that the first time.
<gGgG> [segfault]: anyway dont worry about it, i can just restart if need be
<mr_shed> erUSUL, yep
<Jonii> Darael, ya, it was it was supposed to read "thank you very much" in Japanese
<joel135> mindfire: try this program: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<Darael> Dwade09: Mint makes changes from stock Ubuntu, we can't support it in here.  Take it to the Mint channel.
<[thor]> I am using Ubuntu 10.10, and have just been automatically (without interaction) logged off, and dropped to the user login screen. Can anyone tell me where i would check for logs of recent activity or errors?
<[segfault]> gGgG: ok, but if you do a full install and run into that issue, make sure you have the latest drivers installed.  g/l :)
<Darael> Jonii: So it does.
<mario713> scherbak: i know :P im just programing and entering on irc and got confused ^^
<ThinkT510> !yay Jonii
<Darael> [thor]: GDM's logs are a good place to start.
<arbitrator> I have a problem.
<erUSUL> mr_shed: Profiles>Edit Profiles> is not working?
<mr_shed> Starminn, I know how to set the background but I can't get the image not to scroll. it seems there is no option for keeping the image from scrolling with the type (ie, every new line forces the image up and tiles the image)
<ThinkT510> !yay | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: Glad you made it! :-)
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: it would be easier to diagnose the problem if we knew what you were doing prior to being logged out
<Darael> !ask | arbitrator (this doesn't quite fit but...)
<ubottu> arbitrator (this doesn't quite fit but...): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[thor]> Darael: you don't happen to know where i would find those?
<arbitrator> I'm chrooting to my system from liveCD, and I've gotten to the point of logging in as myself, but I get "su: pam_start: error 26"
<KucukMubasir> erUSUL: what is the bashrc file?
<mr_shed> erUSUL, that works for setting an image as the terminal background. I just want that image to be static.
<Diverdude> Is there a way to search IRC channels (by filtering /list command in xchat) ?
<Darael> [thor]: Not off the top of my head, but I would guess in /var/log somewhere.
<Dwade09> Darael,  i got it anyways its gnome-volume-control-applet && disown
<KucukMubasir> is there any correlation between profile and bashrc ?
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: in you home. like ~/.profile ~/.bashrc
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: i was viewing a webpage using Chromium, downloading torrents using Deluge, chatting on IRC using XChat, and monitoring usage with Top.
<Darael> Dwade09: Great, glad to hear you got it fixed.  Sorry for being somewhat unpleasant... I'm probably too tired to be on IRC.
<JoshDreamland> Is anyone here on a VAIO?
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: both are using by bash. bashrc is read everytime bash startes profile only on login
<JoshDreamland> If I can't find a way to fix the massive problems Ubuntu has with this VAIO, it's going back to the store
<KucukMubasir> I know where they are, but these guide mentioning bashrc as if it is identical profile
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: did the web page have flash on it or make use of any third party plugins?
<Diverdude> is there a irc-client which is so integrated in the shell that i can use various bash-programs from the client?
<KucukMubasir> this guide is*
<erUSUL> KucukMubasir: it is not
<mindfire> Thanks Joel135, what will this program do and if i might just throw this in... im a total newbie at Linux so how easy will i destroy my system lol
<Darael> Diverdude: Try irssi with its /exec.
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: not sure, but re-opening it after logging back in did not cause a logoff.
<Ampelbein> mr_shed: uncheck the box "Scroll background image"
<Starminn> mr_shed: Have you unchecked "Background image scrolls" ?
<Dwade09> Darael,  in the good words of thumper off bambi mommy always says if you have nothing good to say dont say anything at all.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: to search channels use the alis service
<erUSUL> Diverdude: /msg alis list *string*
<pragmaticenigma> it's likely a program faulted and took down X with it, causeing you to end up at the login screen... a good place to check would be under /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shcherbak> JoshDreamland: Vaio vgn-fw, all work but brigtnes adjustement, 10.10 64 bit
<joel135> mindfire: it's a simple user interface that lets you configure hard drives. it will be located in System>Administration after install
<mr_shed> I feel an utter idiot, I was certain I checked for that option. didn't find it before.
<mr_shed> hmm
<JoshDreamland> shcherbak: Your trackpad is recognized as a trackpad?
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: I've had sites that use a lot of flash advertisements cause me to get logged out because it crashed X-server
<mindfire> Thank you Joel
<JoshDreamland> shcherbak: And not just a regular mouse?
<mr_shed> thanks Ampelbein, Starminn ... I really don't know how I overlooked that before.
<JoshDreamland> I have no horizontal scrolling and no way to disable tap-click
<Starminn> mr_shed: Not a problem.
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: checking this one, it has 4 flash-based banners
<ubox> what do I need to install in ubuntu to get my video card to work correctly using vbox?
<shcherbak> JoshDreamland: touchpad, mouse (my Kinzu hangs for second from time to time)
<klevi> hello, i have installed ubuntu desktop and i want to create web-server i have installed apache2 and its works but just with localhost not with my ip, my ip point to my login wireless router D-Link? Can u help me how can i make my ip point to my ubuntu apache2 ?
<klevi> hello, i have installed ubuntu desktop and i want to create web-server i have installed apache2 and its works but just with localhost not with my ip, my ip point to my login wireless router D-Link? Can u help me how can i make my ip point to my ubuntu apache2 ?
<ubox> I want to increase my screen resolution
<FloodBot1> klevi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<night_owl> is anyone else running vuze? its really slow for me
<Dwade09> Darael,  its funny how disney and a cartoon that was around back in the 80's could teach kids and people such a great lesson in life .
<bazhang> ubox, within vbox?
<pragmaticenigma> Has anyone had any problems with flash in Chromium or Chrome web browsers?  I have two installations of Ubuntu and one machine Chromium will not work with flash (plugin fails to load) the other installation everything is fine
<ubox> yeah
<SuShemSu> does ubuntu installer have a utillity to install without a keyboard *like an on screen keyboard thingy*
<JoshDreamland> shcherbak: My main problems are that there's no way to disable tap-clicking, and the brightness control is completely FUBAR
<ubox> bazhang,  I have ubuntu running in vbox
<brontoeee> klevi, set router to forward port 80 to your server internal ip machine
<klevi> brontoeee i have try it to do that
<Starminn> pragmaticenigma: Chromium and Chrome ship with their own version of Flash, not related to what you have on your system.
<bazhang> thats not possible as I understand it ubox perhaps confirm in #vbox
<klevi> but i cant
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: It could be any number of things... if you can post the last 20 or so lines from /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin that would help
<klevi> my port 80 is open
<klevi> but didt point to my ubuntu
<Darael> SuShemSu: There's an on-screen keyboard available by default IIRC.
<ThinkT510> ubox: installed the guestadditions?
<pragmaticenigma> Starminn: I'm sorry but I do not believe you to be correct... if you right click on a flash animation you will see "About Adobe Flash"
<Darael> Starminn: Actually that's not true, at least in the case of Chromium.  Chromium-from-the-repos uses the packaged flash-player.
<JoshDreamland> Darael: onboard?
<ubox> I didnt install guestadditions
<sav123> ciao
<ubox> ThinkT510,  should I install that
<ThinkT510> ubox: yes
<arbitrator> Can anyone help me with su: pam_start: error 26?
<Darael> JoshDreamland: That's the bunny.
<ubox> ok doing it now
<Starminn> Darael pragmaticenigma: Ah, so it's only Chrome then, Well then, pragmatic, Chrome ships with its own. I guess Chromium uses the system
<JoshDreamland> *curses at the VAIO as if it might fix something*
<ubox> ThinkT510, virtualbox guest additions correct
<shcherbak> JoshDreamland: Confirmative, tap is not issue fom me, birigtness - got used to manual control (funny but in 64bit it is more cubersome than in 32bit).
<ThinkT510> ubox: thats the one
<pragmaticenigma> So I guess my question would be more towards Chromium... anyone know how to get Flash to stop crashing in Chromium?
<Darael> shubbar: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html (for versions oother than Lucid just replace the "10.04" in the URL.
<Darael> shubbar: Sorry, tab-fail.
<ThinkT510> ubox: what's the host os you're using?
<Darael> SuShemSu: See above.
<ubox> win7
<SuShemSu> thanks
<ubox> ThinkT510,  win7
<ThinkT510> ubox: you can install the guest additions from the virtualbox user interface
<rhin0> any program which will instigate a macro (set of keystrokes) from a singe "hotkey" like a function key to perform a lot of operations
<ubox> oh
<cg2916> Has anybody tried the Alpha 2?
<ubox> let me see if there is an option
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: the end of that log shows nothing but input device connections
<JoshDreamland> Anyone else here have a VAIO?
<Darael> cg2916: For prerelease versions, try #ubuntu+1
<JoshDreamland> Maybe someone who got the brightness to work?
<pragmaticenigma> you might have to go back further...
<cg2916> ok
<cg2916> Darael: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: I didn't see the question earlier, can you please repeat it for me?
<Darael> cg2916: No probs.
<ubox> ThinkT510, do you know if there is an option in virtualbox manager to install guest additions or is there a link
<[thor]> gah.. timestamps in internet time
<ThinkT510> ubox: one sec
<arbitrator> I'm SO CLOSE.
<[thor]> or something similar... seconds after the great beginning
<arbitrator> DAMNIT.
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: My trackpad is recognized as a mouse (so I can't configure it), and my brightness can't be set
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: the time stamps are actually from boot time, 0 seconds from boot is the start
<Darael> ubox: Virtualbox has a menu option when you start the VM (somewhere, my memory is a touch fuzzy) to install the guest additions.
<KucukMubasir> thanks for your help erUSUL, I resolved my bash related problem
<itMan44> salut
<JoshDreamland> actually, the brightness can be set, but it behaves all wonky
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: what graphics chipset do you have in your laptop?
<Darael> !fr | itMan44
<ubottu> itMan44: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ThinkT510> ubox: when the vm is running it's under the devices menu
<ubox> ok
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: Some NVidia. I've installed the latest driver.
<tech-2> what file do i have to uninstall to rid of the envelope in the notification area ??
<pragmaticenigma> k, when you say you installed the latest driver, did you install it from the "additional hardware" tool?
<ubox> ThinkT510,  do I have to stop virtual machine to go under settings of it
<[segfault]> tech-2: right click on it and select 'remove from panel'
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma:  Originally. But then I had some problems, so I nabbed it from a different repository.
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: http://pastebin.com/jEMVQBc3
<tech-2> lol [segfault]   not the whole thing, just the envelope
<ThinkT510> ubox: no, select the option while the vm is running and it will mount it in the vm, just like you inserted a cd
<Darael> tech-2: I'm not sure one /can/ remove individual parts of the indicator-applet.
<shcherbak> JoshDreamland: hm, how?  "echo -n XX > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness;" worked in 32, but not 64.
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: The Additional Drivers tool shows the driver as well
<tech-2> you can, i did it on another machine
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: chances are that's where the problem is... you should try to stick with the drivers provided within the Additional Hardware tool... there is a good chance that the other package you installed may not be optomized or intended for your particular system
<abe> I think I figured it out here
<pragmaticenigma> I would install the driver available in the Additional Drivers tool... it should be more compatible with your system
<[segfault]> tech-2: well, the panel is modular, so you aren't really removing everything, unless you mean you want the icon different, like a chat icon,etc.
<ThinkT510> !yay | abe
<ubottu> abe: Glad you made it! :-)
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: The Additional Drivers tool displays the driver I have now with [Recommended] next to it
<pragmaticenigma> and is that one installed?
<JoshDreamland> I believe the repository I added just gave it a more current version
<JoshDreamland> and yes
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: ah, okay
<JoshDreamland> Activated and currently in use
<tech-2> i did it 2 weeks ago on another machine, i just cant rermember what i was told to uninstall
<abe> ThinkT510 yes indeed i did whoever sent me the link to the startup manager command is the winner today :)
<Darael> tech-2: Closest-looking package I can see is evolution-indicator
<ubox> ThinkT510,  when I click Devices -> Install Guest Additions nothing happens
<JoshDreamland> This trackpad is killing me. It's so sensitive, it detects my ps changing the cursor position, like this. alm above it and clicks, thu
<abe> thank you guys
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: is this a clean install or did it just start happening?
<ThinkT510> ubox: it usually downloads it first, can you see anything in the statusbar of the vm?
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma:  Clean install.
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: i have Xorg.0.log thru Xorg.5.log , is that a sequential naming scheme? should i be pasting Xorg.5.log ?
<JoshDreamland> An update got the trackpad recognized as a mouse. The liveCD thought it was a knife sharpener.
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: Xorg.0.log.old ends with a Segmentation Fault error logged...
<Darael> tech-2: You'll also need to remove indicator-messages.
<tech-2> thats prolly it
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: anything prior to that seg fault line?
<ubox> ThinkT510,  I see the cd mounted - do I need to run VBoxWindowsAdditions-x86.exe in the mounted disk
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: What is the exact model number of that laptop
<JoshDreamland> VPCF136FM
<ThinkT510> ubox: it should offer to install the guest additions within ubuntu
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: http://pastebin.com/Te65BQu8
<Darael> ubox: That file is the additions for a Windows guest, as the name suggests.  There should be something more suited to Ubuntu.
<ThinkT510> ubox: .exe files are for windows
<ubox> lol
<Darael> ThinkT510: Not strictly true (they could be, for example, mono applications) but...
<BajK> why is there no "Run as root" option in a file's context menu by default in Kubuntu?!
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: it would appear something was attempting to change your screen resolution just prior to crashing
<ubox> VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<Darael> BajK: Perhaps because people shouldn't be regularly running files as root?
<ubox> ThinkT510,  there is VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<BajK> Darael: and how should I then install something?
<ThinkT510> ubox: that's the one, make sure you run it with sudo
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: were you trying to make something go full screen?
<Darael> BajK: Well, you could use the package manager?
<BajK> virtualbox addons require root to install them
<javahorn> Starminn:  for any .deb file (google talkplugin), what i should select, open with or save file?
<JoshDreamland> BajK: Open it in the software center, and it will prompt for auth
<BajK> I am not talking about deb files or something
<BajK> a .run file for example
<Darael> BajK: In that case, you should open a terminal and prefix the command with sudo.
<Starminn> javahorn: Just double-click it
<BajK> Darael: and THIS is the stupid thing about it
<BajK> why the hell do I always need a terminal..
<Starminn> javahorn: Oh, open with
<BajK> I mean, in Windows it's as simple as "click on vbox install.exe and thats it"
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: there is a recommendation to install the nvidia drive that is previous to the driver marked as recommended (there should be two of them in the list, an older one and the newer one
<BajK> in ubuntu.. well "mount the CD first, then open a terminal, then cd /media/vbox blabla and then sudo ./vbox*.run"
<JoshDreamland> BajK: Which you got from where?
<Starminn> javahorn: Sorry, I thought you already downloaded it. Yeah, if you save it you'll have to open it with the Software Center anyway so just saying "Open With...." saves you some time
<BajK> JoshDreamland: many proprietary software is shipped as .run
<tech-2> that was it, thanks
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: nope.. i had just viewed the webpage, and grabbed the scrollbar.. and the screen flashed purple ( plymouth? ) and then the login dialog came up
<ubox> ThinkT510, do you you how to reference the cd media
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: I don't see another one
<ubox> is it just /media/vbox?
<Darael> BajK: You don't "always need a terminal" (though you do in this case).  You often get told to use one because it's faster to give a line to copy-paste than to give a guide through the GUI.
<BajK> Darael: explain this to my mother…
<BajK> I can do it
<JoshDreamland> BajK: Do yourself a favor and install nautilus-open-terminal
<BajK> but why should she even bother
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: I'm suspecting it's an isolated incident... Unless this is continually happening I wouldn't worry too much about it
<JoshDreamland> BajK: Why is your mother installing anything?
<ubox> there is autorun.sh there also
<BajK> just an example
<ubox> what does this one do
<[thor]> pragmaticenigma: at least i know where to look for clues next time. thanks for the help
<Darael> BajK: If your mother is using virtual machines, she is probably competent enough to deal with some copy-pasted terminal commands.
<BajK> please people, stop bothering about the WHY and WHEN and whatever. it is just stupid not to have a "run as root option" in the context menu, thats it
<ThinkT510> ubox: go to where the .run file is in the filemanager then rightclick and select to open a terminal there, then issue the command to run the .run
<BajK> and if youre not supposed to run a script as root you propably wont have the permissions to do so anyway
<JoshDreamland> Most of us think it's stupid -to- have one, BajK
<Guest76055> hi
<rww> BajK: my mom installs things on Ubuntu just fine. Even /I/ don't install .run files, because that's silly.
<BajK> rww: tell this google and nvidia, not me
<ubox> ok
<pragmaticenigma> [thor]: no prob... it might have just been a system maintence script that just triggered the wrong response or modeprobe had a hiccup
<JoshDreamland> BajK: Google and Nvidia know how to throw DEBs together
<rww> BajK: Or don't use their crappy hardware that requires non-free drivers, which is what we do.
<Darael> Guest76055: Hi.  This is a support channel - if you have a question, ask away, but if you want to chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ubox> ThinkT510,  which command "run" ?
<kong> question: so if i rsync something over the network to a samba share and rsync is is outputting chown errors, that just means rsync can chown it, but is still coping the files?
<ThinkT510> ubox: sudo ./nameoffile.run
<skor> How do you display and choose a kernel to boot from the command line ?  I'm not finding it in the docs so far..
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | JoshDreamland, BajK
<ubottu> JoshDreamland, BajK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skor> I asked that earlier I know, but got side tracked and the buffer overflowed
<ubox> that worked
<BajK> JoshDreamland and rww: rofl. typical linux users. and This is the reason Nobody EVER will Linux on a wide range because of stupid things like THIS.
<erUSUL> skor: press shift during boot if the grub menu does not show by itself
<Darael> 19:41:42 < erUSUL> skor: if the grub menu do not appear when you boot. press shift to force it to appear
<ubox> ThinkT510,  - that started the install why do i have to put ./??? I am newbee as you can tell
<erUSUL> Darael: tyvm
<ubox> I was able to cd / then did cd media
<skor> I'm working strictly from the CLI on a remote rack server.. I'm not going to "see" what your suggesting
<Darael> erUSUL: I try.  Sometimes I am not fast enough.
<skor> what I want is to use the other kernel I installed
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: Would you happen to know the version number of the recommended driver?
<Fjodor> skor: Also, try google for "no grub menu at boot" and /etc/default/grub
<pragmaticenigma> ubox: ./ tells the system you want to execute the program that follows
<ThinkT510> ubox: ./ means it's executable (usually a binary or script)
<erUSUL> Darael: :P
<skor> Trying to figure out the "Ubuntu way" rather than just editing the file
<rww> BajK: rofl. typical closed-source apologist. and This is the reason Nobody EVER will use open source on a wide range because of people buying hardware from non-free vendors like THIS.
<skor> but the docs are not clearly telling me how
<rww> oops, they left :\
<ubox> got it thanks :)
<Fjodor> skor: I can't remember what I did to that file, if it was commenting something out or changing a value, bit it inhibits the new default of hiding the grub menu
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: No, I would not know the recommended driver... I would personally be tempted to reinstall from scratch
<ThinkT510> ubox: np
<erUSUL> skor: well editing the file and running "sudo update-grub" is the ubuntu way
<ThinkT510> !yay | ubox
<ubottu> ubox: Glad you made it! :-)
<skor> Oh ok thanks.  Lol @ "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE DIRECTLY"
<Fjodor> skor: The Ubuntu way is, as erUSUL just said, to edit files in /etc/default :-)
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: It's crossed my mind, but at the moment I'm being paid to occupy this chair and do not have a liveCD at my disposal.
<skor> oh right, different file then.  Ok thanks I'll figure it out now
<ubox> ThinkT510,  still installing.  Just curious you said there is a terminal shortcut when you right lick a file?  I had to manually cd to media/ VBOX*
<erUSUL> skor: that's for /boot/grub/grub.cfg *not* /etc/default/grub
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: Are you using an actual trackpad? or just the area below the keyboard?
<Darael> skor: Yeah, that's so that it doesn't get clobbered when the next update-grub runs (next kernel package upgrade, for example)
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: Area below the keyboard
<skor> Ahh, ok I see
<Fjodor> skor: No prob, but as erUSUL also said, in this case running sudo update-grub after editing is also necessary
<pragmaticenigma> that should have been recongnized as a mouse... just the sensitivity is set too high perhaps
<ubox> ThinkT510,  its done now but I dont see a greater resolution than 800x600 - any idea :)
<ThinkT510> ubox: i'm used to using xubuntu which uses thunar as the filemanager, when you rightclick in any folder there is an option to open a terminal in that directory
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: my other laptop has a "Trackpad" tab that allows me to set things like  tap-click and horizontal scrolling
<ubox> interesting
<JoshDreamland> I have no horizontal scroll, and I can't get rid of this god-awful tap-click
<brontoeee> ubox, there is nautilus addon as well
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: there should be a mouse setting control panel in the sytem => preferences menu to adjust those features
<ubox> nautilus-open-terminal you mean?
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: I kow. I
<JoshDreamland> GOD DANG IT
<brontoeee> ubox, possibly
<Darael> ubox: That's the bunny.
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: I know, the mouse setting is there, but I can't set any of those features because the mousepad tab is missing
<ubox> nautilus-open-terminal is a proof-of-concept Nautilus extension
<ubox> which allows you to open a terminal in arbitrary local folders.
<ubox> C
<ubox> :)
<FloodBot1> ubox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: the real unfortunate situation here is the fact that Linux and Sony Laptops have a reputation for being like oil and water
<ubox> let me install that
<JoshDreamland> because it thinks it's a standard mouse
<ubox> oops
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: They are really hard to get working
<JoshDreamland> well, then it's going back to the store
<JoshDreamland> I'll grab a ThinkPad or something
<Sid> hello guyz
<magicianlord> yes
<rhin0> i've given up finding a macro facility xmacro not very nice to set up
<Sid> i need some help
<Logan_WP> !ask | Sid
<ubottu> Sid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: If it thinks it's a standard mouse it's because it is default to that because it doesn't have the right driver for that device or the device identifies itself as only a simple mouse
<Sid> i'm new for using ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ask | Sid
<Sid> n i even dont know how to play any video or audio on that
<alex_> what is the url to access my local mysql server?
<JoshDreamland> pragmaticenigma: here I can get new drivers?Anyw
<Sid> there are no driver for that
<erUSUL> !codecs | Sid
<ubottu> Sid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Darael> alex_: There's no url; what are you trying to do?
<brontoeee> alex_, there is no url
<alex_> tell spring mvc where my database is.
<gsp2009> since removing compiz, images "ghost" through my browser and desktop wallpaper. Anyone know anything about this? I have been trying to fix it for days.
<alex_> like jdbc://somepath:prot
<alex_> or soemthing like that.
<alex_> port*
<Sid> let me take a look at that
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: Doubtful... this is the unfortunate effect of cheep hardware... a lot of hardware manufactures rely on their software to enable features, and it's really hard to reverse engine software drivers
<Darael> alex_: Well, then, somepath sholud be localhost and port can probably be omitted due to it being the default.
<pragmaticenigma> Or in other words... The chip that controls the trackpad appears to everything as a standard mouse... it requires the special software driver from the manufacture to enable any additional features (like scrolling zones, etc)
<pragmaticenigma> JoshDreamland: It is possible that the particular trackpad on that laptop is too new and no one has developed a linux driver for it yet
<oneliner> hello there, i have an issue with a zip file that contains files with accents, and i cant seem to extract them, any advice?
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<alex_> darael, when i want my mysql server to be accesible from the outside world?
<FUMOS> hello everyone! after tinkering a bit with ubuntu on my laptop in safe mode I finally managed to make the gui work again but I can't manage to make it display on my secondary screen (my laptopscreen is broken) anyone?
<skor> Sorry.. where is the documentation that explains where I can type "BOOT_THIS_VERSION" in /etc/default/grub ?  I did 'strings /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig | grep -A30 "export GRUB" but ...
<Cataclysm> hey guys! :) is there a counterpart to VB.net in Ubuntu? I have a few apps created in VB.net for my business and I made the switch to Ubuntu (love it! won't go back) and really need a quick, dirty, painless way of creating apps
<javahorn> Starminn: Thanks a lot. Now concern is for anti virus, suggest some good one, easy to install and have some good potency!!
<JoshDreamland> Can someone show me their Synaptics touchpad options? Someone with tap disabled and horizontal scroll enabled? Or can someone just give me those option names?
<Darael> alex_: Use the IP address or DNS address of the server instead of localhost... but I advise against opening a db server unless you've locked it down carefully.
<Darael> Cataclysm: Better yet, we have an implementation.  Take a look at Mono.
<Starminn> javahorn: You don't need Anti-Virus in Linnux unless you're moving files between Windows systems.
<Cataclysm> thanks Darael googling it
<Starminn> Linux*
<javahorn> Starminn: :) :)  but just bitten by virus , so bit worried!!
<Darael> !av | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<alex_> locking down involves iptables i assume?
<[segfault]> javahorn: if you do want one though, clamav is one of several popular ones
<FUMOS> @
<Starminn> javahorn: Well ClamAV and Avast are the popular ones
<JoshDreamland> actually, it's okay
<JoshDreamland> I'll run with what I have
<javahorn> Thanks Starminn  [segfault]  Darael .
<insanity99> hey huys, i tried egoboo but it wont run at all for me at the menu the mouse is moving very slowly and i cant quit, must open task manager and kill it
<Darael> alex_: Partly... why not take a look at the Ubuntu Server Guide?  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<michael__> hello, somebody with a Dell E6510 running ubuntu 10.10, new to linux and cant get the buildin smartcard reader to work.
<tim167> hello, i get this error "Could not find QuickTime, please reinstall QuickTime 7 or later.", in processing (processing.org) how do i install that on ubuntu ?
<Darael> insanity99: I think you may be in the wrong channel...
<tim167> (install "quickitme 7 or later" i mean)
<insanity99> well my machine can run it, technologically speaking
<brontoeee> tim167, you dont
<FUMOS> ok I think I solved the secondary screen thing
<insanity99> so ubuntu could be the problem?
<Darael> tim167: You don't; quicktime isn't made for Linux or for Ubuntu.
<tim167> brontoeee: hmm, so what do i do then ?
<brontoeee> tim167, isnt that java stuff?
<skor> ok.. grub_default.. now how to display menu entries from CLI
<tim167> brontoeee: well, yes, processing is based on java
<Darael> tim167: You download the Linux package instead of the Windows one? (if you're installing, that is)
<Sid> is fedora is different from ubuntu??
<Sid> i never used fedora
<Darael> Sid: Yes.  They're from very different families.
<Sid> but both are linux
<Sid> base
<Sid> *based
<tim167> Darael: the linux package of what ?
<Darael> Sid: Correct.  However, Fedora is in the Red Hat family, whereas Ubuntu is in the Debian family.  The families have several architectural differences.
<Darael> tim167: If you're not trying to /install/ Processing, disregard my comment.  If you /are/, check the download page again.
<Sid> Darel: you mean inter face differnce?
<Fjodor> Sid: Main difference would be package management
<michael__> someone know how to get the buildin cardreader to work (dell e6510), running ubuntu 10.10 x64
<Darael> Sid: There's those too, but more like, for example, the fact that the debian family uses APT repositories whereas the Red Hat family use RPM for package management.
<Sid> ok..
<Sid> and which one is better?
<tim167> Darael: no, processing is installed, but it complains about not finding Quicktime
<Darael> Sid: There is no "better".  Except that this is an Ubuntu channel so we have to say Debian is better :P
<lahwran> nm-applet is using 40% of my ram across two processes again ..
<Sid> ohhh
<Fjodor> Sid: That's a matter of personal preference and the situation at hand, but most in here would probably have a preference for the debian family ;-)
<Sid> i'm using windows and ubuntu side by side....can i use fedora in the same way?
<Darael> Sid: Indeed you can.
<Fjodor> Sid: Sure
<Sid> that is also free ?
<Darael> Sid: Fedora is, yes.
<Sid> okay thanks
<lahwran> Sid: debian is better than ubuntu for some purposes, ubuntu better then debian for others, other distros better than both for yet other things
<magicianlord> ubuntu works out of the box. that is its strength
<Sid> why ubuntu is considered most powerfull?
<magicianlord> 2?
<Starminn> Sid: http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity Have fun
<Darael> magicianlord: On the other hand, on /some/ hardware Fedora works out of the box and Ubuntu doesn't.  At least, I remember reports of this.
<michael__> magicianlord, exept my cardreader :)
<lahwran> ubuntu is considered the most powerful?
<Darael> Sid: IIRC it isn't.
<geoffmcc> Sid: i dont have a ton of linux experience but i have tried many of them and i keep comming back to ubuntu. try for yourself and see but im just sayin'
<Starminn> Sid: I've never heard of Ubuntu being the most powerful. But it is the most Linux-beginner-friendly to most people.
<skullboy> where is the shell startup scrips in ubuntu
<mr_shed> ubuntu is definitely one of the prettiest Linux distro's I've ever used.
<Sid> okay....i dont have much knowledge
<Darael> skullboy: What do you mean?  Could you give a little more detail?
<matt_> how do i get my raid to auto mount on startup  it just unmounts if i reboot
<mr_shed> but Debian works very nicely too.
 * Starminn Agrees with mr_shed
<Darael> !fstab | matt_
<ubottu> matt_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Sid> thanks for the distrowatch
<monica> hola
<skullboy> Darael: where is the script that starts gnome-session and x on ttl7
<itaylor57> skullboy: in your .profile or .bashrc
<Starminn> SidL No, it's fine. That's what you're here for -- to learn. I have tried a few and prefer Ubuntu, myself. And you're welcome. All 324 distros (and I'm sure there are a few not on there either). YOu've also got various Ubuntu derivatives like an Ubuntu for nearly every religion on the planet, Ubuntu "Ultimate Edition" (not from Canonical), and so forth.
<iw5bau> list
<skullboy> itaylor57: .bashrc
<oneliner> hello there, i have an issue with a zip file that contains files with accents, and i cant seem to extract them, any advice?
 * Starminn wasn't counting the *actual* derivatives like Linux Mint, etc.)
<Fjodor> itaylor57, skullboy: I think you spoke past each other...
<nicofs> For some reason, no matter what video editing software i use, the rendered video has issues with the audio track (none at all, 3x the speed, looped). While in the editor, sound is played back. This happens with kino, openshot, avidemux and cinelerra. Any ideas?
<Darael> skullboy: It's an Upstart job these days in Ubuntu, rather than an init-script - look up Upstart and look at the files in /etc/init (/not/ /etc/init.d/)
<michael__> whos running ubuntu on  a dell e6510?
<geoffmcc> oneliner: do something like unzip partialfilename*
<Sid> i want to give a brief presentation at college......on the topic OSS (open source softwares).
<Starminn> Sid: I typo'd your name so look for "SidL" a little before this message
<Sid> what major topics should i include?
<iw5bau> list
<geoffmcc> oneliner: or rename mv partialfilename* newfilename
<Starminn> Sid: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support only.
<Darael> Sid: What and why, primarily.  And Starminn is right, take it to -offtopic.
<skullboy> Fjodor: according to my logs we have
<Starminn> !anyone | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Sid> ok.
<oneliner> geoffmcc: thanks i ll try that
<oneliner> but how do i rename files / folders whithin the zip?
<Sid> the main problem with my ubuntu is it give very slow internet speed compare to win7.. why so?
<matt_> why do i need to edit a config file to get my harddrive to be accessible this is bullshi
<michael__> ubottu, sorry, its all new new for me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starminn> michael__: Just ask what your question is and we'll see if we can help.
<michael__> ubottu, normally i google alot before asking help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darael> Sid: Is it slow or unresponsive?  The two are very different.  If it's slow to respond, you might want to look at disabling IPv6 - hang on, I'll dig out a link.
<shcherbak> Sid: speedtest.net
<itaylor57> skullboy: I guess I misunderstood your original question
<EvilPhoenix> michael__:  dont talk to ubottu directly,  its just a bot
<Starminn> michael__: Ubottu is not a person. :)
<Darael> !ohmy | matt_
<ubottu> matt_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<michael__> Starminn, oeps
<Sid> its slow....speed around 30kbps
<Sid> while on win7 i get 150kbps
<Darael> Sid: Right.  Are you using a wired or a wireless connection?
<EvilPhoenix> michael__:  you have a model only slightly higher in number than my system (Dell Latitude E6500).  I havent figured out how to get the built in smart card reader working either.
<shcherbak> Sid: is it 3G?
<night_owl> what image viewer is everyone useing?
<Sid> nope
<michael__> EvilPhoenix, thanx mate!
<Starminn> night_owl: Eye of GNOME (the default)
<[deXter]> night_owl: whatever was shipped by default..
<Sid> its 2G...but it catches 3G network
<m4rtin> hmmm, anybody know why mkinitramfs isn't creating a modules.dep file?
<skullboy> itaylor57: know how gnome-session starts with the system and then x starts on tty7 where is the script that starts that
<Darael> Sid: But it's a mobile internet connection?
<shcherbak> Sid: did you try to make test on speedtest.net ?
<Sid> darael- yes...i'm using netconnect modem
<Sid> shcherbak- yes
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<matt_> http://i.imgur.com/9VZXu.png what do i add to fstab to get  md0 working on boot
<skullboy> itaylor57: know how gnome-session starts with the system and then x starts on tty7 where is the script that starts that
<itaylor57> skullboy: ubunut uses upstart now http://upstart.ubuntu.com/faq.html
<Darael> skullboy: gnome-session /doesn't/ start with the system - GDM does, and if you set up autologin it then calls gnome-session.  See the upstart docs.
<Sid> i asked for solution about speed...plz help me guyz
<[thor]> Sid: it's all in your head. my OS choice has never affected my speeds.
<ubox> I am trying to install a wireless adapter and for some reason I am not seeing the same amount of files on my media that I see in windows7
<Darael> matt_: Open a terminal and run "mount" with no options and pastebin the result (http://paste.ubuntu.com), please.
<ubox> any ideas?
<Sid> maybe..
<[thor]> Sid: in fact, i have a higher than average speedtest.net score for my ISP
<faryshta> Hello. Wine throws this error XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled.
<Sid> well i guess i should switch to brodband
<Darael> ubox: If it's fewer, check in Win7 if any of them start with a ".".  If it's more in Ubuntu, that's because it's showing hidden files.
<faryshta> Someone here knows about wine drivers?
<shcherbak> Sid: if thisis usb modem, it may be not that well supported, solution test different driver or modem.
<Sid> does vlc player work on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Sid: yes
<Darael> Sid: Yes, it does.  sudo apt-get install vlc
<Sid> wats this?
<erUSUL> Sid: install it from software center
<ubox> Darael, its less in ubuntu
<matt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573215/
<Darael> Sid: The bit after the . was the command to use in a terminal to install it.  Alternatively, use the Software Centre.
<Darael> ubox: Then I am not sure, but if any start with a . or end with a ~ they'll be hidden by Nautilus, maybe that's it?
<Darael> matt_: Cheers.  One moment.
<ThinkT510> ubox: are you trying to install the wireless adapter in ubuntu virtualbox guest?
<Laibsch> http://paste.debian.net/109058/ How can that be?  It seems to me the math does not add up, there should be at least another 7G free for that partition.  Where is it?
<ubox> Darael,  its not even the same names
<[thor]> Sid: breaking the command down --> sudo ( SuperUserDo ) apt-get install ( poll the software repository for a package and install it ) vlc ( specifying vlc as the package to install )
<Sid> just use that command in terminal and it wil start working?
<intok> Old Dells worry me, anyone got Ubuntu on an Optiplex GX240? 1.4Ghz P4, 1Gb SD133, ATI Rage 128
<ubox> ThinkT510,  I am trying to install the drivers in ubuntu that is hosted in virtualbox
<Darael> ubox: Not sure then, sorry...
<skullboy> ok so how do i make all the virtual terminals start up as bash shells
<tdiso> is there any defined way of moving the notification pop up?
<ubox> when I do ls it gives me: vistax64  vistax86  win98  winme  winx64  winxp2k
<Darael> Laibsch: Without looking, if it's quite a large partition it will be that a percantage of the space is reserved for the use of root.
<[thor]> Sid: that command will install VLC, and then you will be able to access it via the terminal ( vlc at the command line ) or via the menu system ( Applications > Sound & Video > VLC )
<itaylor57> skullboy: bash is the default in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> ubox: if ubuntu is a virtualbox guest and you're using win7 as a host you don't need to install wireless drivers
<erUSUL> Laibsch: 141 * 0.05 = 7 GiB
<Laibsch> Darael: ah, right, that's likely, forgot about that.  I should probably reduce that.
<faryshta> Hello. Wine throws this error XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled.
<Laibsch> erUSUL: yep, thanks
<Sid> thor- got it..
<erUSUL> Laibsch: 5% of ext* partitions is reserved for root
<Sid> thnx
<ubox> and when I do dir in windows I get different files
<Darael> skullboy: For one user, use chsh and for system-wide look at update-alternatives.
<Sid> well i hav my college 3 hrs later...so i have to sleep atleast 2hrs. thanks to all of you.
<Sid> i wil come back tomorrow.
<ubox> ThinkT510,  its a usb wireless adapter
<[thor]> Sid: you can also use " apt-cache search <<packagename>> " to look for applications
<erUSUL> skullboy: all terminals use bash by default
<skullboy> itaylor57: i want it just to load the bash shell not
<faryshta> Is there any irc for wine related issues?
<ThinkT510> ubox: so you are running ubuntu in virtualbox and trying to install a usb wireless driver?
<[thor]> faryshta: #winehq
<Migi32> wtf I'm being port-scanned! Any services I could shut down, just to be safe?
<erUSUL> faryshta: #winehq
<ubox> ThinkT510, yes
<guntbert> !language | Migi32
<ubottu> Migi32: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ThinkT510> ubox: you don't need to
<erUSUL> Migi32: do you have any runnig? by default in a vanilla ubuntu box there is not any
<Darael> matt_: You could /try/ "/dev/md0        /media/db       ext4    rw,nosuid,nodev 0       0"
<faryshta> [thor], erUSUL thanks.
<ubox> ThinkT510,  should I just enable usb device through vbox
<ThinkT510> ubox: no
<ubox> lol
<mark7845> Does anyone know how to view PDFs in chromium, I just kept being told "missing plugin"
<Migi32> erUSUL, I don't remember installing ssh but I see a "ssh-agent" process in the list of processes
<Migi32> erUSUL, any idea how to shut it down?
<erUSUL> Migi32: that's for managing keys in the client
<BiPolah> Where are the configuration files for Mumble in 10.10? I've set a certificate and now can't join a server and apt-get purge hasn't reset this
<jonta> hmm
<ThinkT510> ubox: try using the internet in ubuntu, it will automatically use the windows network
<jonta> /etc/mumble or /etc/murmur
<Migi32> erUSUL, ah ok. Then I'm probably fairly safe, my system is up to date
<erUSUL> !firewall | Migi32
<ubottu> Migi32: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jonta> BiPolah: /etc/mumur or /etc/mumble  - better highlight you
<Migi32> erUSUL, the port scan is coming from multiple IP addresses, no idea how to write firewall rules against that
<skullboy> how do i make it so i have to exec the bash shell when i startup
<ubox> wireless adapter came with a tool to see which networks are close to me... if I dont install this in ubuntu how do I get a tool that does the same then
<Darael> skullboy: What exactly are you trying to achieve?  Boot to a shell?
<psusi> skullboy, what?
<Migi32> I don't like that my box is sending back TCP RST messages, making the scan for them way easier...
<erUSUL> Migi32: most firewalls just drop everything by default
<Darael> Migi32: You need to "sudo ufw enable"!
<psusi> Migi32, it really doesn't matter one bit
<erUSUL> skullboy: what are you trying to do ?
<ThinkT510> ubox: try running the ubuntu vm and open a browser in it, it will work because virtualbox forwards windows network connection
<Darael> ubox: Just click the network-manager applet?
<BiPolah> Jonta: There's no Mumble folder in /etc/ but I got my user reset so it's okay now
<psusi> Migi32, if someone is going to port scan you, they will be using a tool that deals with that
<skullboy> darael: i want it to just drop the shell so i have to exec the bash shell
<Migi32> psusi, hmm yeah, good point
<jonta> BiPolah: ok good =)
<psusi> Migi32, so really all disabling it does is mess up legit traffic
<jonta> BiPolah: sometimes people install mumble-server but do not know that it is called murmur
<ubox> ThinkT510,  I dont want to surf the web with wireless router lol
<ubox> Darael, where is that app
<ubox> Places -Network?
<Darael> ubox: In Ubuntu, it's installed by default and should be in your tray.  It's the same tool you use to connect to wifi.
<Darael> ubox: Top right.
<BiPolah> Jonta: No, I'm using Mumble client, not the server. It's just that I made myself a certificate and it wouldn't let me connect to a server hosted elsewhere
<matt_> Darael: The disk drive for /media/db is not ready yet or not present
<ubox> oh I see
<skullboy> how do i drop the root shell
<ubox> Darael,  is there another place that lists all the networks besides top right
<[thor]> skullboy: you want to boot to bash, so you can execute bash?
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: run: exit
<matt_> Darael: Continue to wait; or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<Darael> skullboy: run exit, or run logout, or press ctl+d
<Darael> matt_: press S for now.
<erUSUL> skullboy: drop? explain in english what you want to do....
<versago> \leave
<[thor]> matt_: did you format the RAID?
<matt_> [thor]: the raid was already formatted and being used
<ubox> Darael,  my wireless adapter light keeps flickering like it is busy.  Is Ubuntu querying the device constantly or something
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: apparently not :)
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ;P
<Darael> ubox: Could be, but if it's a built-in wireless device there have been known issues with the LED not being driven properly, so that it's essentially lying to you.
<matt_> now the raid array is not running in disc utility
<era878> Why is it that when i have a certain hard drive plugged in ubuntu takes 10 more minutes to boot?
<Darael> matt_: Try looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid - I'm not sure what to do at this point.
<ActionParsnip> era878: is it healthy?
<ubox> Darael,  its external usb device
<era878> its really old but it still works
<night_owl> whats the name of the defult disk usage display?
<faryshta> Hello. Wine throws this error XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled.
<skullboy> i want to drop the root shell not the bash shell
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, hi, my raid5 is running again!
<night_owl> faryshta: /join #wine-hq
<Logan_WP> !wine | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pw-toxic_> sacarlson, my brother got a fsck to run trhough - MANY errors were solved, and i could finally mount it
<Darael> skullboy: exit it, and (assuming you got there by sudo or su) you'll be returned to your own shell.
<[thor]> skullboy: CTRL-ALT-F1 to switch to another TTY, and CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to the gui?
<Darael> matt_: Don't follow the instructions on that page exactly, of course, but use it to get an idea of what to do.
<era878> ActionParsnip: 124 bad sectors and 3725 power cycles
<fanthomas> I'm trying to put startxfce4 into /etc/rc.local but on boot it says "X: user not authorizet to run X server, aborting" ... but when I run /etc/rc.local from command line it works. Running out of ideas :-(
<ActionParsnip> era878: that why then, its dying
<skullboy> darael: but i dont want it to go back to bash
<matt_> darael: .
<Darael> skullboy: Then what do you want?!
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: did you install Xubuntu?
<Darael> matt_: ?
<era878> ActionParsnip: but even then why would it add 10 minutes to the boot time?
<ugarit> I booted using 10.10 and selected install and I get this error after Allocate drive space=>Install Now: No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitition menu.
<ActionParsnip> era878: because the drive is struggling to work as it is failing
<fanthomas> ActionParsnip: no.. it's wubi but I'm trying to start xfce directly bypassing gdm
<erUSUL> skullboy: you are making little to no sense. please take a step back and eplain what are you trying to do and why
<matt_> darael: so im supposed to just follow a guide with no idea of the implications as to what it will do to the raid that i already have running?
<fanthomas> ActionParsnip: it's single user machine
<[thor]> skullboy: there is no shell environment called "root shell"
<ThinkT510> ugarit: you need to select a root partition to install ubuntu onto
<[thor]> skullboy: it is a designation for a shell environment that has root access.. be it bash, zsh, csh, or others
<Darael> matt_: Nope, don't follow the guide - see if you can work out what's going on in it!  I'm running out of ideas, you see - I'm no RAID expert.  Perhaps it would be best to ask someone else... [thor] seems to know what he's on about.
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: may help: http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/autologin.html
<ugarit> ThinkT510 and how do i do that?
<[thor]> i am not experienced with RAID
<ThinkT510> !partition | ugarit
<ubottu> ugarit: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[thor]> i only asked because the screengrab showed "Format this RAID"
<skullboy> i want to get to sh
<matt_> darael: i think the only problem is the raid shuts itself off and its trying to mount a raid that is offline when it reboots.
<Darael> [thor]: Then I apologise for poking someone at you.
<Darael> matt_: Indeed.  However, I'm not sure how to deal with that.
<Starminn> !details | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> skullboy: just open a terminal emulator? if you can not. explain why.-
<ugarit> gparted shows 279GB of unallocated space so i formatted as ext4 and as / but it doesn't show up in the Install window!!!!
<aaearon> hey i cant figure out how to run a command when the system boots. i want to run 'sudo xboxdrv -wid 0' at boot
<Darael> matt_: I'm afraid you'll have to go back to generic-channel-questioning; I don't think I can help you any further.  I'm sorry.
<itaylor57> skullboy: sh is not the bourne shell on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ugarit: try upgrading gparted in the liveCD, may help
<[thor]> skullboy: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2009/03/changing-default-shell-in-ubuntu.html
<ubox> is there a nice plugin that shows all the wireless networks around me with their encryption?
<itaylor57> skullboy: sh on ubuntu is dash
<Darael> aaearon: crontab, or create an init-script.  Or better yet, tell the channel what the actual thing you want to achieve is - there may turn out to be a better way.
<erUSUL> aaearon: easiest way is putting the command in /etc/rc.local ( without the sudo )
<skullboy> itaylor: so how do i get to dash
<itaylor57> skullboy: sh in terminal
<erUSUL> skullboy: from where?
<Starminn> ubox: System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<Kaeles> After upgrading my ubuntu 10.10 kernel to 2.6.35-25, my broadcom wireless card stopped showing up (it's not showing in lspci), before, it had installed the drivers through the restricted drivers dialog, and everything was working fine, any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Darael> skullboy: Please, just tell us what the thing you're trying to do is.  Not the intermediate steps (get to dash/close a root shell/etc) but the final aim.  It'll make it a /lot/ easier to help.
<luis_> hello
<jpmonette> is that normal that when I go in "/proc/acpi/fan/", theres no fan?
<jpmonette> i think my fan isnt working / supported
<[thor]> ubox: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Darael> jpmonette: My fan seems to be working fine, and that folder is empty on my system too.
<[thor]> ubox: then --> gksudo wifi-radar
<Darael> jpmonette: Therefore, don't worry about it.
<Diverdude> how do i add a directory to $PATH? i tried, but when i closed the terminal and started it again it was gone
<jpmonette> yes, but my sensors tell me that my PC is at 50C
<ActionParsnip> Kaeles: if you ru:  dmesg | less   and read, is the device detected?
<skullboy> im trying to run wmaker and gnome in to different tty's
<ubox> I have wifi radar installed but it doesnt show what type of encryption
<erUSUL> Kaeles: restricted drivers dialog is not affering the driver anymore?
<jpmonette> and I never hear my fan working when im on ubuntu
<Kaeles> erUSUL: No.
<jpmonette> but when i go abck on Windows, i can hear it
<Kaeles> ActionParsnip: I'll look real quick
<erUSUL> Kaeles: try « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic » to get newer drivers
<fanthomas> ActionParsnip: thanx, but I'm do not have /etc/inittab (using 9.10 karmic) should I create it?
<troyounces> i just installed ubuntu a couple of days ago and am having a hard time connecting to my office vpn
<matt_> well does anyone know why my raid turns itself off on reboot? i created it with disk utility....
<Diverdude> ??
<troyounces> i get the error message (net/tun0): could not get port's parent device
<erUSUL> skullboy: so you want to run two xservers with two sessions simultaneously... at least we know what are you up to...
<Kaeles> ActionParsnip: no, its not listed in there at al
<skullboy> erusul: yea
<Logan_WP> !vpn | troyounces
<ubottu> troyounces: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Sky[x]> i have a problems with wireless on HP 4719s, any idea what to do ? :)
<mr_shed> how do you change the panels of Ubuntu to look like the icon-tray of OSX?
<Logan_WP> !wireless | Sky[x]
<ubottu> Sky[x]: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: hmm, ubuntu doesn't use init now :(
<Darael> fanthomas: It's been migrated to Upstart.  Unfortunately, I'm not sure how you do the Upstart equivalents.
<mr_shed> do I need to install something for that effect?
<Kaeles> erUSUL: ok, I'm trying that now,
<Sky[x]> atheros chipset :)
<ActionParsnip> Kaeles: sounds like a regression bug then
<brontoeee> mr_shed, docky
<skullboy> erusul: so how do i run to x servers when i switch back to the other it is not funcioning
<Logan_WP> !awn | mr_shed
<ubottu> mr_shed: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<ActionParsnip> Sky[x]: what chip does: sudo lshw -C network     say it is?
<Darael> mr_shed: You can't.  You can, however, replace the lower panel with one of several docks.  I recommend docky, which is in the repositories, or AWN, which is /also/ in the repositories.
<erUSUL> skullboy: well i have to say i have no idea... found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<[thor]> ubox: if you don't mind getting dirty, you can install "WEPCrack-Ubuntu" and use the monitor tool to check encryption types
<itaylor57> skullboy: I thing you will one virutally
<matt_> http://i.imgur.com/ZaqzQ.png
<Darael> [thor], ubox: Also if you don't mind getting dirty, you could install aircrack-ng and use airmon-ng and airodump-ng to get pretty much as much info as there is.
<[thor]> :D
<matt_> mounted it again and the share is gone too.
<matt_> cool
<troyounces> ubottu: it looks like the site is down but i've looked there before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kaeles> erUSUL: Should that have made it show up in lspci and etc?
<xtrac> netsplity
<erUSUL> Kaeles: you have to reboot after installing the package
<Kaeles> erUSUL: I did
<erUSUL> Kaeles: no joy ?
<Logan_WP> !forget cairo-dock
<mickster04> troyounces: isitdownorjustme .com butt it might be the slightly wrong address, google it?
<Kaeles> erUSUL: Its still not showing up in the lspci list there, I tried reseating it as well, just to make sure it wasn't a hardware problem, but it was working friday before I installed all the updates.
<Logan_WP> troyounces: isup.me
<Darael> mickster04:
<erUSUL> Kaeles: the wifi card is not showing in lspci ?
<Logan_WP> mickster04: isup.me (for you too ;) )
<Kaeles> erUSUL: Correct.
<troyounces> mickster84: there is a 500 error.  That means a server response
<Darael> mickster04: Sorry.  You and troyounces:  http://isitdownforeveryoneorjustme.com is the one you were looking at.
<erUSUL> Kaeles: then something else is going wrong here... maybe it is disabled in bios or something?
<Logan_WP> mickster04: the old url was too hard to remember, so they made a short one at isup.me
<erUSUL> Kaeles: even if there is no driver for it. it should appear in lspci
<[thor]> mr_shed: i use cairo-dock to replace my panels.. search in the Software Center for cairo-GLX
<Kaeles> erUSUL: It can't be disabled in bios, checked that, and reseated it.  Unless something else is messing with me.
<erUSUL> Kaeles: with the old kernel it appears in lspci ?
<Kaeles> erUSUL: Is there a way I can boot with the old kernel?
<Paddy_NI> [thor]: the daily-ppa is really stable and is well worth installing over the one from the default repos
<Darael> Kaeles: Hold shift at boot time and you'll get a GRUB menu.  Use that to boot the old kernel.
<Paddy_NI> [thor]: weekly rather
<erUSUL> Kaeles: if you did not removed it it should be in the grub menu. if the menu does not appear when you boot press shift during start up to force it to appear
<Kaeles> Darael: ok
<[thor]> mr_shed: http://uppix.net/6/7/d/d6e0b2f03881c6ece29aa9b81e987.png  <-- screenshot of my cairo
<dustin> Hi
<dustin> How do i create a new user?
<dustin> My home folder will not open
<popey> dustin: sudo adduser
<erUSUL> dustin: ÇSystem>Admin..>users and groups
<Kaeles> erUSUL: Ok trying that now, and I will see if that fixes the issue...
<Paddy_NI> [thor]: runs like a dream on my modest netbook
<coz_> mmm does it matter left or right shift for grub menu...never tried right shift
<Logan_WP> !adduser | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<[thor]> Paddy_NI: i used UbuntuTweak to add the repo :D
<Darael> coz_: I don't believe it does, but I've never tried.  Fancy testing it for us?
<Paddy_NI> [thor]: I dont use ubuntu tweak or anything like that
<Kaeles> erUSUL: Now its just mocking me.  Its not showing up in the old one either, I'll look into some more hardware issues.  Thanks alot.
<coz_> Darael,  wouldnt work here I dual boot :)
<erUSUL> Kaeles: i would recheck bios.
<[thor]> Paddy_NI: it's just a gui for a bunch of other commands.. with lists of a lot of popular 3rd party repos
<Paddy_NI> [thor]: I know what it is.. I prefer to do it myself
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Axident> how di I make a remote connection from HTC Desire to ubuntu to listen to my music?
<Kaeles> erUSUL: I wish it was that, but you are unable to disable it through the bios.
<erUSUL> Kaeles: then i dunno. do you dualboot? check if windows detects it
<plmkoi> I don't know what distro for server should I choose. Ubuntu server, debian or fedora?
<xtrac> I use ubuntu tweak
<Kaeles> erUSUL: nope just ubuntu, I'll look into it a bit more.  thanks
<xtrac> and I use compiz
<erUSUL> plmkoi: what do you spect the answer to be in the ubuntu channel ?
<xtrac> looks awesome
<fanthomas> ActionParsnip: found the solution for the X server... in /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config should be allowed_users=anybody, then startxfce4 works from rc.local .... uff
<Darael> plmkoi: Go with what you know best.
<Darael> plmkoi: In terms of suitability, there's little to choose (though I advise using Lucid rather than Maverick if you go for Ubuntu, since it's LTS) so what you know is best.
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<plmkoi> Darael: I know best ubuntu, but is it stable for server?
<Darael> plmkoi: I run my sever on Ubuntu - I suggest sticking to LTS releases, but it's stable, yes.
<Dustin> I am new to linux, i use windows
<Darael> plmkoi: Current uptime is only a couple of days, but that's only because I rebooted it after I finally got around to upgrading it to lucid.
<Dustin> And i am very confused
<Darael> Dustin: Please ask a question, if you have one.  After all, nobody can help if they don't understand the problem!  Don't worry, we don't bite.  Well, most of us don't.
 * drc growls
<Dustin> I do not understand a lot of this, For instance
<Darael> drc: Down boy!
<Dustin> When i download things, they just open as text documents and code
<Dustin> Very different to what i am used to, is all
<Darael> Dustin: Can you give an example of something you're trying to download?
<Dustin> No, i have no individual examples
<Dustin> I just need help "Settling in" So to speak
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: seems like a faff, could have just used autologin in gdm etc...
<Darael> Dustin: Ah.  Just wondered if there was a simple explanation.
<erUSUL> !manual | Dustin
<ubottu> Dustin: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<erUSUL> Dustin: ubuntu pocket guide is also a good book for novice users
<Darael> erUSUL: Ooh, a factoid I didn't know about!  I'll remember that one...
<fanthomas> ActionParsnip: using it on old computer (256mb ram), I wanted to save memory
<ubox> anyone here use konversattion client
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: i guess, makes sense, xubuntu is not as liht as it makes out
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: however using minimal then installing xfce4 can yield a fast OS :)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | ubox
<ubottu> ubox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<geoffmcc> Dustin: to me sounds like you are downloading something that needs compiled.
<fanthomas> ActionParsnip: xfce4 + midori
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: nice, if light is your bag then join the lubuntu mailing list ;)
<poordna> so i'm trying to reflash a wyse box, i'm running the script on this page: http://web.archive.org/web/20080420192133/www.mowson.org/karl/articles/linux-netxfer/ and I'm getting a tftpd error Feb 27 13:49:12 htpc tftpd[578]: unknown option -?
<ActionParsnip> fanthomas: deadbeef is a really light media player with a lot of features
<alex_> ubuntu is not for desktop :(
<alex_> desktop is for games.
<[thor]> lxde + midori ?
<lolzer> ??
<Kaeles> alex_: I use ubuntu on my desktop, but mostly for coding.
<lolzer> try WINE
<alex_> eh it'll never work. video cards + ubuntu don't mix
<[thor]> alex_: untrue
<alex_> you can blame nvidia closed source or other things like this if you'd like. but the fact remains
<mongy> mixes well with my i7 and ati
<Ampelbein> alex_: actually, many games run very good with wine
<alex_> "very good" as in crashing all day?
<mongy> I dont game, just desktop, lots of, with compiz gestures
<[thor]> alex_: run "M.A.R.S." on windows
<[thor]> i dare you
<Ampelbein> alex_: "very good" as in, same as in windows.
<alex_> run crysis on linux..
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alex_> i'm resigned to the fact taht ubuntu or any distro of linux isn't for gaming.
<alex_> dual boot
<drexl> I recently switched my hard drives around because my 180 gig will only detect as a master, I ran update-grub on both os's now I've lost automatic usb detection, I know my cables are ok because I have windows and it works, and also if I start the system with the usb plugged in it will detect it.
<mongy> alex_, instead if whining about linux and games, petition the game makers
<eoss> hello i sent mail using linux mail command, i want to delete it before the person reads it
<alex_> no. that's not my job. linux promoters
<eoss> possible?
<[thor]> eoss: if it has left the mailer daemon, you are out of luck.
<eoss> thanks [thor]
<Axident> ubox: I use Konversation
<geoffmcc> eoss: me think u had aol at one time, lol
<alex_> i do you use ubuntu for code.. apparently some open source stuff is never supported in windows.. even though it's not hard to program a version for windows. so there is a double standard
<eoss> geoffmcc, haha, you are absolutely correct
<eoss> i came a long way...
<folklore> alex they tend to do that on purpose in some cases
<ManuXN> alguien de latino america
<folklore> unfortunately
<Logan_WP> ubox: Konversation support in #konversation
<LjL> !es | ManuXN
<ubottu> ManuXN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Logan_WP> !es | manuxn
<ubottu> manuxn: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Logan_WP> oops
<Logan_WP> LjL: jinx :P
<Tech-DK> Just curious; do we expect 11.04 to have higher requirements on hardware (abandoning old machines)?
<Logan_WP> !natty | Tech-DK
<ubottu> Tech-DK: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<pessoptimistic> so how come I get this http://twitpic.com/44iamp when I attempt to install 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Tech-DK: should be the same
<Tech-DK> Just wandering if my Eee 900 should stay at 10.10...
<ActionParsnip> Tech-DK: if its not broke, don't fix it
<nibbler_> pessoptimistic, because you dont have a root fs - if you do it manually, be sure to have some space with mountpoint "/" (this is the root fs)
<alex_> shit. I need flash builder but.. it's not supported on linux anymore
<pessoptimistic> nibbler: but look at the gparted window.  I do have a "/" fs?
<nibbler_> pessoptimistic, thats "label" not "mountpoint"
<ActionParsnip> alex_: what's flash builder?
<arbitrator> Can anyone help me with mounting my home directory?
<Axident> anyone who know how to make a remote connection from HTC Desire to listen to my music on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> alex_: looks interesting
<alex_> flash builder, previously known as Flex builder, is supposedly an open source Flash development IDE
<alex_> but no more support on linux
<nibbler_> Axident, on your desire install lullaby and ampache on the ubuntu.
<alex_> any tools for doing flash development? i know all you open source fanatics Hate flash, but I need to make money..
<Axident> nibbler_: ty will try this
 * drc decides to stop playing games and bring up his Linux desktop to code an irc whine filter (that should reduce the volume in here by 95%)...oh, wait I don't have to do that, I just have to....
<arbitrator> I need to access an encrypted home directory, apparently using mount ecryptfs, but I don't understand how to give it all the variables.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: from a livecd ?
<arbitrator> erUSUL: Yes.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<arbitrator> The chroot method hits a brick wall when I'm at taking superuser power, because I get pam_start error 26
<erUSUL> arbitrator: which command exactly fails?
<arbitrator> erUSUL: On the page you listed (which is the method I was using), it was the one immediately under heading Chroot to $D
<erUSUL> arbitrator: this one ? --> su - username
<arbitrator> Yes.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: what is your username?
<Logan_WP> alex_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_for_Linux
<arbitrator> monarch. It could be uppercase, but I get the same error either way.
<Logan_WP> alex_: that one is no longer under active development, but alternatives are also listed in that article
<plmkoi> Darael, I heard that LTS packages are outdated.
<alex_> hrm.  flash builder under wine seems like the least amount of work
<alex_> i'll try that first
<arbitrator> I also get the same error when I don't feed it a username.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: the installed ubuntu the one in the harddisk. does it have various partitions for the system ?
<arbitrator> erUSUL: I'm not sure I follow. All of Ubuntu's stuff is on one partition.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: home too ?
<arbitrator> Yeah. There's a device called linux swap in fdisk -l but there's no earthly way it could hold the home directory.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: :/ only found this... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/pam_start-failed-error-26-a-615024/ but it is of no use...
<arbitrator> erUSUL: Yeah. As I said, pam_start error 26 is a brickwall.
<arbitrator> So, a friend was guiding me along a path using some of the stuff to skip chroot's issues, but he dropped out before we finished.
<skor> what sites do you use to track vulnerabilities per kernel version ?
<skor> ie: kernel 2.6.32-xx is vulnerable to (list...)
<rey> ciao
<erUSUL> arbitrator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually ?
<arbitrator> The idea was to use the data in /home/.ecryptfs/ to skip having to authenticate myself within that filesystem, and just decrypt it manually with the password.
<rey> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<arbitrator> erUSUL: Looks good, but I have no idea what this mount passphrase is.
<Guest33068> hi
<Guest33068> ...
<Guest33068> first time at this aplication
<arbitrator> Hmm. I think I'm following better now.
<Guest33068> someone?
<erUSUL> arbitrator: :/
<erUSUL> Guest33068: hi
<skullboy> ok when i switch ttyx the xserv is crashed it only is stable on tty7
<Nexus-Wind> real quick whats the syntax for root?
<Nexus-Wind> since " ~/ " is $home....
<Guest33068> erUSUSL hi bro
<erUSUL> Nexus-Wind: root is /
<Nexus-Wind> just /?
<Nexus-Wind> any other useful syntaxes like such?
<erUSUL> Nexus-Wind: / is a path is not a special expansion done by the shell like ~
<mickster04> ./
<erUSUL> Nexus-Wind: the shell does not do any other path expansion that i know of
<Nexus-Wind> thanks
<Nexus-Wind> my game server is down and needed the help with that :P
<erUSUL> i do not see the connection... but whatever ;P
<c0ldshadow> can someone link me to a wireless USB either G or N that will 100% work on Ubuntu
<c0ldshadow> i dont want to have any problems
<Guest33068> who from here play games?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<arbitrator> erUSUL: I misunderstood something, damn. I get the "you've screwed up mounting" message from the second command in the mount using sudo section.
<Nexus-Wind> erusul, I run my server as RAMdisk and must untar a backup
<erUSUL> arbitrator: good; now you are in the good track ;P
<Nexus-Wind> minecraft
<Guest33068> openarena
<arbitrator> root@ubuntu:/mnt/chroot/home/.ecryptfs/monarch/.ecryptfs# sudo mkdir /mnt/chroot/home/Private
<arbitrator> root@ubuntu:/mnt/chroot/home/.ecryptfs/monarch/.ecryptfs# sudo mount -t /mnt/chroot/home/.ecryptfs/monarch/.Private /mnt/chroot/home/Private
<arbitrator> The second command fails.
<arbitrator> What is this mount passphrase it keeps mentioning?
<dustin> What is the link to the manual?
<erUSUL> arbitrator: -t ecryptfs
<erUSUL> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<c0ldshadow> why does linux have such bad wireless support compared to windows?
<Logan_WP> !ot | c0ldshadow
<ubottu> c0ldshadow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arbitrator> What passphrase does it want, then?
<erUSUL> arbitrator: the one you gave when you created the home dir. probably during install. i dunno if it asks for one becouse never used encripted home dir
<arbitrator> But. . . I only ever used the one passphrase?
<skullboy> ok when i switch ttyx the xserv is crashed it only is stable on tty7
<arbitrator> The only password I ever gave ubuntu was the login pass.
<erUSUL> c0ldshadow: the people that makes the hardware does drivers for windows. the drivers for linux are made by voluntiers without help most of the time
<erUSUL> arbitrator: maybe the installer just generates a random one
<Ampelbein> arbitrator: when you first started your system after setting up ecryptfs there was a popup window with the ecryptfs-passphrase.
<rumpe1> arbitrator, well...usually you can generate a passphrase right after installation/setting up an encrypted home ... and you should write it down then
<erUSUL> arbitrator: see Ampelbein  and rumpe1
<arbitrator> Ampelbein: I. . . no. . . damn. . . no. . . nonononono
<arbitrator> It is written down. . . in the fucking home directory. . .
<Logan_WP> !language | arbitrator
<ubottu> arbitrator: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rumpe1> arbitrator, lol... fail :>
<Ampelbein> arbitrator: congrats I guess ;-)
<arbitrator> Why does it have to have a different passcode?
<c0ldshadow> i think it would be useful to sell wireless cards and drivers just for ubuntu, i think people would actually buy it b/c saves time and hassle of having to struggle with stuff
<erUSUL> arbitrator: :$ your only chanve is the first method http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ then. are you using a livecd that matchs the version of ubuntu you have installed ?
<c0ldshadow> like i would be willing to pay for it lol
<arbitrator> erUSUL: No, it's a liveCD 10.10 to a 10.04 install.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: i would try with a 10.04 livecd...
<arbitrator> Does it have to be the same architecture side?
<washuu_de> I hve a question later. irc -client-machin always opens this channel
<washuu_de> *p
<erUSUL> arbitrator: yep; just make it as similar as possible
<washuu_de> #p
<washuu_de> # part
<washuu_de> I suck :-(
<Logan_WP> washuu_de: it's /part
<arbitrator> I hate my life right now. So much. It never said what that phrase was important for. . .
<washuu_de> nyaa tnkl
<arbitrator> erUSUL: The original install was 9.10, upgraded to 10.04 - what should I do with that?
<erUSUL> that's why i do not use encripted home nor lvm nor any other *** that just makes data recovery more dificult that it already is ...
<erUSUL> arbitrator: use a 10.04 livecd
<jayd3e_> trying to install pycharm.  I installed open-jdk, and got an error message.  Now I installed sun-java6-jdk & jre and I'm getting the ame error message.  It says I need to make sure PYCHARM_JDK or HOME_JDK points to a valid java installation
<arbitrator> Thanks. I guess.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: good luck
<[segfault]> arbitrator: we mourn with you :(
<arbitrator> Can we, in future Ubuntu installs, make it clear what that passphrase is for?
<Ampelbein> arbitrator: the popup says what the passphrase is used for
<Ampelbein> arbitrator: and to write it down at a safe place outside of the encrypted /home
<Starminn> Is there a particular reason why Ubuntu won't accept uppercase characters as a username?
<arbitrator> Ampelbein: I wouldn't have been so stupid as to save it in the home directory if it had explained it was needed to recover an encrypted home.
<intrader> Anyone, as feared, my laptop fans are starting to fail after running full speed since I installed 10.10. Is there a resolution to this bug?
<rumpe1> arbitrator, you have to learn to read popups
<arbitrator> I swear I did read it.
<dustin> !manual
<arbitrator> Anyway, know how to dismount my chroot?
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<erUSUL> arbitrator: type "exit"
<Ampelbein> arbitrator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573241/
<jayd3e_> trying to install pycharm.  I installed open-jdk, and got an error message.  Now I installed sun-java6-jdk & jre and I'm getting the ame error message.  It says I need to make sure PYCHARM_JDK or HOME_JDK points to a valid java installation
<arbitrator> Guuuhh. I may have put it somewhere, back at home 3hours of driving away, which has probably been cleaned thirty times after I'd long since forgotten the purpose of the pass.
<arbitrator> Anyway, thanks, see you.
<erUSUL> arbitrator: ciao
<skullboy> how do i run two x servers on my ubuntu 10.10
<syrinx>  skullboy, why do you wanna do that
<skullboy> syrinx: cause i want to run kde on one and gnome on the other
<guitar431> hello all, i am using ubuntu 10.10 maverick and after using it the power off applet right top corner fucks up after a while. This happend twice and the applet changes to a weired thing where i can access email connection and stuff like that.
<guitar431> who can tell me how to get that applet back help would be appreciated
<Scene> i need help
<syrinx> me 2
<matt_> OKAY i fixed the raid shutting iself off. now to that automount problem
<aeon-ltd> Scene: ask away, next time don't ask to ask
<Scene> im using my flash and i try to mount my casper-rw but it wont mount
<Scene> has an error
<Logan_WP> !language | guitar431
<ubottu> guitar431: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Scene> so any idea on what to do?
<Logan_WP> !please | Scene
<ubottu> Scene: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<syrinx> Scene, what does the error say
<skullboy> syrinx: cause i want to run kde on one and gnome on the other
<intrader> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<skullboy> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Scene> internal error: no mount object for mounted volume ... ps sorry im new to linux
<syrinx> Scene, whats the filesystem?
<Scene> uhm what do you mean?
<Scene> its formatted to Fat32
<xrdodrx> Is there a way to run "linuxlogo" whenever I open tty1-6?
<dustin_> So
<dustin_> I took screenshots of the problem
<dustin_> http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h358/thegrimace67/Screenshot1.png
<dustin_> I don't understand what to do with this
<rumpe1> xrdodrx, rungetty
<Starminn> dustin_: (All on one line please)
<dustin_> Can somebody help me?
<rumpe1> xrdodrx, and something like "if [ -z "$DISPLAY" ] && [ $(tty) = /dev/tty6 ]; then linuxlogo fi" in .bashrc
<itaylor57> dustin_: why not get java jdk from synaptic?
<dustin_> How?
<xrdodrx> rumpe1, thanks :D
<rumpe1> xrdodrx, you're welcome
<itaylor57> dustin_: do you want sun or open?
<dustin_> Sun
<itaylor57> dustin_: hang on a sec
<rumpe1> dustin_, activate partner repositories, install it via package-manager
<anoob> I can't receive webcam with emesene: "Webcam message received. Not for us 1201139989 2133220917"
<dustin_> Sorry, i have no idea what you just said...
<dustin_> I am very new to linux
<erUSUL> !partner | dustin_
<ubottu> dustin_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Scene> oh and can anyone tell me why my broadcom drivers wont work >.<
<dustin_> Uhh...
<Scene> dustin click on the link
<rumpe1> dustin_, or just activate it via synaptic in the repositories section
<Ampelbein> !work | scene
<ubottu> scene: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<skullboy> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<skullboy> syrinx: cause i want to run kde on one and gnome on the other
<skullboy> how do i run to x servers
<Scene> >.< ok.. i downloaded the driver stuff. the actual source and the fw-cutter or whatever it was. i restarted but it still will not run.
<dustin_> I am still very confused
<dustin_> Agh
<Ampelbein> Scene: is it a bcm43?
<Scene> yes it is
<Ampelbein> Scene: did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<itaylor57> dustin_: did you run the command given you before?
<Scene> ok ill try it
<mcloy> can you tell me a key word in wiki pedia by which i can compare  spech of  p3 p4 centreno dual core  core 2 duo            processor ram l2 l3 cache etc ?
<immy> is it possible to get the original timestamp of a file in a gzip archive without decompressing?
<erUSUL> immy: a tar.gzip ?
<itaylor57> immy: gzip -l
<Ampelbein> immy: -l --verbose
<xomp> hi folks, anyone familiar with setting up a supybot on ubuntu by chance?
<immy> thx - gzip -lv does the trick
<erUSUL> xomp: #ubuntu-bots ?
<xomp> ah okay thanks erUSUL
<Pici> xomp: #supybot
<erUSUL> xomp: they use supybot. not sure if they will be wiling to help but it is worth the try
<xomp> ah okay guys thanks
<xomp> I'll just try to struggle through some out dated tutorial on google for now lol
<Logan_WP> !botdoc | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Documentation on the custom plugins for ubottu and clones is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugin | Documentation for the official !Supybot plugins is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/supydoc/
<immy> i've experimented with both grsync and sbackup but i'd like to create my own backup script that does incremental backups and where files are larger than say 1MB it gzips the file
<immy> sbackup does incremental but if i want to restore it seems as though i need to restore the last full backup then each and every subsequent incremental backup
<rumpe1> immy, like movies? :>
<immy> just files... mainly documents, large outlook email files (these will probably never change)...
<erUSUL> !info rsnapshot
<ubottu> rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1 (maverick), package size 136 kB, installed size 584 kB
<immy> ill have a tinker with rsnapshot
<erUSUL> !info rdiff-backup
<ubottu> rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-5ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 197 kB, installed size 764 kB
<wauf> Hello! IS there something out there that I can use to put ubuntu, bt4, windows, and OSX ISO on a flash drive and choose what to boot from there? Im usually fixing friends computers and it would be handing to have those iso on flash rather than having to get the disks out.
<ramon> hello
<Ampelbein> wauf: for ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rumpe1> wauf, grub2 can boot isos, afaik
<Ramon_GPS> my gimp has lost his icons
<Ramon_GPS> mi gimp ha perdido sus iconos en los menus desplegables
<Ampelbein> !es | Ramon_GPS
<ubottu> Ramon_GPS: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ramon_GPS> ok, the fact is that my gimp has lost his icons
<wauf> looking up grub2 - thank you!
<Starminn> !grub2 > wauf
<ubottu> wauf, please see my private message
<Ampelbein> Ramon_GPS: what icons?
<Ramon_GPS> imagine you select the menu colors
<wauf> thank you starminn and ubottu.
<Ramon_GPS> icons appear on the left side
<Starminn> Yep.
<Ramon_GPS> but here on ubuntu 10.10 i have no icons anymore
<phoenixsampras> Hello and how to install SKYPE?
<Ramon_GPS> download from the repositories
<itaylor57> phoenixsampras: download from ubuntu software
<Logan_WP> !skype | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Ampelbein> Ramon_GPS: 'gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type bool true'
<Ramon_GPS> wow, you are my hero Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> Ramon_GPS: ;-) yw
<chaos2358> is anyone here familiar with "aircrack-ng"?
<strhbk> hello question: can you suggest me a easy to use FOSS alternative for the MATLAB's function fmincon ? I have a non-Linear non-Convex problem and standard GSL Simplex algorithm of Nelder and Mead won't cut it...
<chaos2358> is anyone here familiar with "aircrack-ng"?
<Ampelbein> !anyone | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chaos2358> Ampelbein,  if you don't have what I am asking for then please do not waste either of our times
<Pici> chaos2358: If you don't ask a full question, then we won't know what you're asking about.
<chaos2358> I am asking if anyone is familiar with "aircrack-ng" that is my question.
<Ampelbein> yes
<chaos2358> Ampl was the "yes " directed to my question?
<Pici> chaos2358: I bet the folks in #aircrack-ng are.  Just a reminder though: Support for cracking other people's networks is not something you're going to get in #ubuntu
<Ampelbein> chaos2358: yes
<skutr3> hey im having problems with videos on youtube they play but the screen will turn gray all of the suddennnn.
<chaos2358> Thank you. Ampelbein my only question is does it do what I am thinking it does? From the brief description I have gathered it's purpose i to gain access to password protected wireless networks. Is that correc t?
<HotShowers> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ampelbein> chaos2358: you can use it for that purpose, yes.
<mylisto> anyone here familiar with running apache?
<mylisto> I'm trying to setup a local wordpress installation on my computer, and I'm running into some problems with apache
<Pici> mylisto: Many people are, its best to ask your specific question about it.
#ubuntu 2012-02-20
<ActionParsnip> playit: run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     then set a password for your username and you can authorise with that.
<danpsy> On the "Keyboard Layout" section for the 11.10 installer, it always displays "Dzongkha" on the right panel, regardless the keyboard layout that I select on the left panel.  What could the problem be?
<Deihmos> isn't ubuntu support to be faster than windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: depends
<danpsy> I'm also not able to click on "Continue" or "Back"
<ikonia> Deihmos: not really, depends what you are doing and how well your hardware is supported
<Deihmos> It is so slow
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: it uses a lot fewer resources by default, freeing more for your actual apps
<Deihmos> I got 8Gb
<Star_Light> Is there any greek channel?
<ActionParsnip> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ikonia> Deihmos: it's most likley your video cards lack of support or configuration
<Star_Light> ty
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: what video chip do you use/
<Deihmos> laptop has ati 7650m desktop has 9800 GTX+
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: did you install the proprietary driver?
<Deihmos> yep
<Deihmos> it is no where as smooth as in win 7
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Deihmos> I am already back on windows
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: then why are you in a support channel for an OS you don't use?
<playit> ikonia:no
<Deihmos> i was testing it. Was curious why performance was bad.
<playit> ikonia,  the username on the other ubuntu computer is different
<Deihmos> it isn't bad but just not as smooth
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: this is support only, discussion and such is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: my systems run drastically faster under ubuntu and I have to install zero drivers (even for wifi and printers)
<Deihmos> good for you.
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: so what you are saying doesn't affect all and could probably resolved
<Urubu> does anyone know what error is code 141 in ubi-partman of ubuntu installation?
<ikonia> jen_: ;
<ikonia> oops
<jen_> what?
<ikonia> Urubu: partition error
<jen_> T_T
<ikonia> jen_: sorry, hand slipped
<Urubu> ikonia: what kind
<Urubu> what can I do
<rootEth> is there a way to search from terminal to see what is available from apt-get?
<SovereignPanda> aptitude search '...'
<ActionParsnip> rootEth: use:  apt-cache search thing
<rootEth> ah ty, was trying apt-get search, close but no cigar lol
<Urubu> me runs gparted and checks reiserfs partition
 * Urubu does that
<god-zotac> how'd the new default player "parole" get its name?  weird name for a media player
<ActionParsnip> !info parole
<ubottu> parole (source: parole): media player based on GStreamer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.6-1 (oneiric), package size 334 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: hrm, does that tell how it got its name though?
<rootEth> got technical interview for a uni placement year in a job likely to be using linux in just over a week,  thought I should install ubuntu again and get used to the basics, think it was a god plan as after 6 months not using it I can't remember anything :s
<god-zotac> rootEth:: does the place you will be working at use ubuntu though? ubuntu may only confuse you if you are going to be dealing with something like redhat
<rootEth> Probally be using blackbuntu or backtrack
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: I'd ask the devs tbh
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: i tried #parole but there is nothing there.. its no big deal man. just curious about it lol
<styles> Hey guys, I'm running the latest distro via Windows install atm. Obviously Windows was using NTFS so I'm using NTFS as my default. The issue is the mount.ntfs driver is hogging upwards to 90% of my i7 :p
<Guest32891> hi i need help please
<god-zotac> rootEth:: why would a company be using backtrack?
<Guest32891> how to auto-mount a usb stick?
<rootEth> pentesting
<ActionParsnip> styles: any bugs reported?
<god-zotac> rootEth:: i'd probably rather use sysresCD for that
<styles> No, just extremely high load ActionParsnip
<styles> I am compiling something, but it's not limited to while compiling.
<ActionParsnip> styles: I suggest you report a bug then
<styles> I'm just noticing the system lock up random for a few second ect.. (probably disc i/o)
<styles> How do I go about doing that?
<urfr332gO> Guest32891, have it plugged in when powering on or fstab
<god-zotac> rootEth:: check this out:  http://www.sysresccd.org  its a great compilation for that, and much smaller than backtrack
<ActionParsnip> !bug | styles
<ubottu> styles: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubuntu> hey
<RenatoSilva> help!
<styles> Thank you ActionParsnip
<styles> ubuntu-bug mount.ntfs extremely high load
<BlouBlou> RenatoSilva: Asking your question would be a good start
<elementz> i am going nuts over some strange problem when trying to launch winecfg; here's the output of winecfg http://pastebin.com/1fxC4Rtr , and this is the relevant part of the strace http://pastebin.com/x6qQMqDx
<god-zotac> styles:: when you are compiling how many jobs / threads are you running make with ?
<styles> !ubuntu-bug mount.ntfs extremely high load - Installed via Windows installer. The high load causes lock ups for a few seconds at a time.
<ubottu> styles: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<styles> Just one
<RenatoSilva> BlouBlou: #mimimi
<BlouBlou> RenatoSilva: why?
<styles> I'm compiling CppCMS (C++ Web Framework)
<nobitanobi> This morning you guys suggested me a command to check the ammount of free space of "/" - I forgot the command, any suggestions?
<rootEth> god-zotac, doesn't look like it's the kind of thing to use, I think it is going to be a ubuntu derivative they will be running based on my knowledge of the company but they don't want to give any details so as to keep the playing field level
<nobitanobi> du -sh /*
<urfr332gO> nobitanobi, type history in the terminal.
<nobitanobi> done, thanks
<elementz> doe anybody got an idea what could cause my problem? libgcrypt is installed on my system
<god-zotac> rootEth:: if its an ubuntu derivative i wouldn't worry too much about it, it shouldn't be very hard to master it as the entire OS has several different options for management both cli/gui
<god-zotac> rootEth:: i'd probably touch up on things like regex, sed, vi/vim, nano, emacs, etc.. basic things like that always come in most important when doing admin jobs.
<rootEth> god-zotac, yeah, should be OK, just don't want to be googling basic commands during the interview lol
<ubuntu> Art
<RenatoSilva> trying to install oneiric form usb stick, wib-partman or something fails with error code 141. I`m trying to grub-install /dev/sda but I get this error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). HELP!
<RenatoSilva> *from
<god-zotac> rootEth:: the distro specific things are usually just package management and default paths being different, a few config files in different places or by diff names, nothing major that you will need to rack your brain learning
<reacktor> join #soltexadmins
<RenatoSilva> I need at least to install grub successfully so I get access back to windows
<ndkelly> hi
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: grub2 or grub legacy?
<urfr332gO> RenatoSilva, if you have errors what makes you think you have a install?
<styles> And I'm assuming guys the only way to go about converting my file system (to get away from the NTFS driver issue) is to gparted -> section off 30 more gigs. Then install Ubuntu on it.. but how would I transfer everything over?
<urfr332gO> styles, everything meaning what?
<tomvolek> I am trying to copy a file froma remote host ot my local direcotry using ssh as follows:  scp tomvolek@remote_host:foo /home/tom  I do see the file foo on the remote host, but the command sayd , No such file or directory
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: the one which comes with oneiric
<RenatoSilva> urfr332gO: wat
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva::  does ls  /dev show anything?
<WoC> tomvolek the remote file is in the home directory of the user tomvolek ? - Not in a sub dir, right ?
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: trying to install again...didn`t get 141 error code this time... let`s see if it works
<tomvolek> Woc, no the remote file is on a different users home directry, which I have ssh crudential to longinto using that user id ,
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: /dev/sda exists
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: you kinda confuse me, if you are installing ubuntu, why do you need to manually install grub via cli?
<urfr332gO> RenatoSilva, you have errors or at least one on the install what makes you think it will  it will run even with grub, you would have to boot to ubuntu to get windows in grub.
<WoC> tomvolek and the local dir /home/rom also exists ?
<tomvolek> yes they do
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I could mount /dev/sda1 (win7) and sda2 (reiserfs, previous installation junk)
<tomvolek> tomvolek exists on the remote host .. not on my local host
<WoC> tomvolek check if the file foo has a trailing space
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I said the reason right below initial message
<urfr332gO> RenatoSilva, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: [00:25] <RenatoSilva> I need at least to install grub successfully so I get access back to windows
<Jordan_U> RenatoSilva: That's not how you install grub from a LiveCD, and there are easier ways of just restoring Windows' abibility to boot. What happens when you try to boot the machine now?
<tomvolek> its a test file, and i created it with touch foo
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: you don't have to reinstall grub to get access back to windows, just pop the windows install disc in and repair your install and then it will boot
<WoC> try using scp with the -v option
<tomvolek> ok, I be right back
<WoC> gives more details
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: did you read all my messages on the isse
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: and then after you get to your windows to do your work, just recreate the usb thumb drive correctly, and do a typical ubuntu install
<mjbermea> Guys I need help. Whenever I try to mount my iPhone 3GS on Ubuntu 10.10 it gives me this:Unhandled Lockdown error (-4). What does that mean?
<Jordan_U> RenatoSilva: All of your messages since you most recently joined the channel, yes.
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: my cd drive is not working properly, sudo grub-install would be much easier regardless
<WoC> mjbermea u have a pin set and security options on; on your iphone ?
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: the usb stick is ok
<mjbermea> WoC: I have no PIN set.
<urfr332gO> RenatoSilva, yeah if that was the command it would be, try relaxing and actually getting help, and not questioning the ones helping you. :)
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: now I filled user settings, waiting to see what will happen
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: why not just reinstall ubuntu, and let it keep your windows partition, and install the boot loader from the installer. i don't understand why you are going about it the dirty way
<Jordan_U> RenatoSilva: You can also install an MS-Syle mbr from the Ubuntu LiveCD, but I'd like to know more information about why Windows can't boot now so that I'm more confident that will solve the problem.
<WoC> mjbermea check your dmesg after you hook up the iphone
<shyam> helo
<shyam> helo
<god-zotac> Jordan_U:: because he overwrote the MS bootloader with a failed grub install it seems
<mjbermea> dmesg in Terminal?
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: I'm not sure how mbr got overwritten but surely was in one of the times I tried to install it
<WoC> Yes, mjbermea
<Jordan_U> RenatoSilva: What happens currently when you try to boot?
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: oh sorry I'm ignoring you, really sorry you and urfr332gO
<god-zotac> "NTLDR.DLL missing" ?
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: oh sorry doesn't work in webchat anyway
<mjbermea> WoC: I'm new to using the Terminal. So I don't know what the output says.
<tomvolek> WoC  I tried it with -x option, and i see i am being connected to remote host,autheticated, and then it says cant find file, eventhough the file is in the remote home directory
<WoC> mjbermea should be in the end, anything related to usb or iphone
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: this problem started when I realized I wanted custom install not 'overwrite existing 11.10'
<tomvolek> WoC  my bad :(  sorry
<Jordan_U> RenatoSilva: If you don't want my help I will stop offering it. Good luck.
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: what part did you want custom?
<RenatoSilva> how to ignore people in webchat.freenode.net? I need to do it due to strong traffic here
<tomvolek> I found the problme was loged in on a different windwo and put the file on a similar direcityr name
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: thanks
<WoC> tomvolek try it with the full path
<tomvolek> ok, will do , much appreciated
<mjbermea> WoC: Can I PM you? This is 4 lines of output.
<WoC> mjbermea sure, go ahead
<aguitel> i have ubuntu in 3 partition swap / and /home i cannot see /home mounted with gparted ,why?
<urfr332gO> Jordan_U, lol hour the best help on here in this area oh well. :)
<Nadd> hi guys
<urfr332gO> your*
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: not having swap and reiserfs not ext4, then I tried a new install and set up that in custom option, then it froze in some point
<mjbermea> WoC: Sent
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: then I tried again and it froze in some other point
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: for future reference, you might want to consider creating a /home partition seperate from /  so you can store your personalized settings and not format /home each time.. then doing a fresh install is much easier and more convenient
<WoC> mjbermea try a different usb port
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I've backed up all I wanted to the ntfs partition (sda3)
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: let me check if it froze again
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: what im saying will prevent you from needing to backup/restore your files by hand each time.. just create /home on a seperate partition and it makes life much easier in the event you want to zap the entire OS and install fresh
<_cb> how do I select a folder as a playlist in banshee?
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: getting file 57 of 61, I think it's downloading packages...
<mjbermea> WoC: When I plug it in to a different USB port, it doesn't even detect it this time.
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: what I've backed up is pretty much those settings I told you earlier
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: i understand that, but having /home as a subdirectory on the same partition as /  isn't handy when you want to do a fresh install/reinstall   and for the most part it is a good practice to have /home on its own partition
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: just a gnome2 theme, an emerald theme, settings for terminal and gedit
<WoC> mjbermea there may be some issue with your iphone then, like the usb connector may be dirty/corroded
<god-zotac> see, all that is stored in your /home/username
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: handy?
<kpas_> How would one get rid of the lower gnome menu in gnome classic
<mjbermea> WoC: It works fine on Windows and other Linux distros.
<god-zotac> you could have kept all that and just put that /home partition in your new installs fstab, without formating it during install
<RenatoSilva> this webchat is very confusing!
<WoC> mjbermea then i would think you may be lacking a kernel module
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I don't keep data neither in /home nor in / at all
<WoC> mjbermea i dont use a iphone myself
<mjbermea> libimobiledevice
<mjbermea> ?
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: my data is stored in sda3
<mjbermea> WoC: ^
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: "downloading language pack (607:00 remaining)"
<WoC> mjbermea i think im out of ideas, as i said, never used a iphone myself
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: 607 minutes? ã.ã
<aguitel> how to know my partitions mounted in terminal?
<WoC> aguitel; mount
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: you don't keep data in neither /home nor in /? where do you keep it then?  and if you don't have it in home then how do you have your $HOME themes/terminal settings configured to load from somewhere other than the default /home/username/.config
<mjbermea> WoC: Alright. :) Let me try downloading the libimobiledevice module because it's reported in a bug.
<WoC> mjbermea best of luck, it sounds like a good plan
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: my data is stored in sda3
<aguitel> WoC, /home partition appears unmounted in gparted ,is this correct?
<mjbermea> WoC: Thanks for your help.
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: and where is sda3 mounted?
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: it doesn't matter
<WoC> aguitel check with 'mount' in a terminal window
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: for the most part, if you use your /home  you can mount it on a fresh install keeping your old settings, and when you login you wont have to do anything, all your settings will be just like they was in your previous install
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I don't really have settings/data to save from old installation, just those few I told you, and they're now in sda3 which is my ntfs data partition
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: ok, do it however you wish.. but for future reference you may want to consider a /home partition apart from the /  (root) partition
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: 204:36 remaining, crazy...
<aguitel> WoC, see that,http://paste.pocoo.org/show/553727/
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: why exactly except for looking cool?
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: is your internet connection slow?
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: looking cool?   its nothing about looking cool,  its handy to not have to reconfigure every single thing you have, and to keep your personal files, web browser settings, terminal settings, themes, downloaded files, etc
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: connection seems ok
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: what i am saying is the things in /home  are usually not distro / release dependent.. they are the settings that are applied to every application upon launch / login to y our desktop environment, login shell, etc
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: if I was about to do something that could erase that data, I'd back it up, which I already did... I don't really see your point. You may like a partition for /home but I don't need it
<god-zotac> my point is to carry over your settings and not need to worry about losing them when doing a new install
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: ok it would not be distro/release dependant except it becomes junk over the time
<god-zotac> another good point is you can mount the /home partition over a network and keep your same setup across different machines on your network, even ones using different distributions
<god-zotac> what becomes junk about it?
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: this is why I'm starting from scratch after years, I have my home pretty clean but can't speak of everything else, so to be sure I'll overwrite everything from scratch
<Legoleader> hi there
<god-zotac> im done with this conversation, anyone who has any linux experience at all will tell you that having /home on its own partition is a good idea, i see no reason that it is not a good idea
<haux> If I am partitioning a hard drive that will not be used to run any OS, should I still format it at MBR, or should I do GUID?
<god-zotac> you can control your HD usage better also
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: unfortunately this is something you need to do to be reasonably sure of having a clean system, yet in 2012
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: i think you don't understand the concept of partiions and the filesystem hierarchy
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: think verything you wish
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I'm used to this kind of irc user
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: 2012 or 1912, a /home partition is not going to be outdated or obsoleted
<Redbluegreen> Hello
<Redbluegreen> Hello!!
<Legoleader> is it possible to change the system fonts
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: please apologize for your last statement
<god-zotac> no thank you
<Redbluegreen> Hi!!
<RenatoSilva> hmm 15min, better now
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: ok I don't care
 * RenatoSilva waits for language pack download finishing
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: next time when you decide you want to change distros, or do a clean install, have fun backing up all your themes, and customizations that you use in your apps.. could have all been prevented by the method i mentioned..
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: please stop it
<haux> If I am partitioning a hard drive that will not be used to run any OS, should I still format it as MBR, or should I do GUID?
<Legoleader> Is it possible to change the font formatting in ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> haux: format it as MBR? what do you really mean?
<WoC> haux i would still use MBR for the aprtition table, for compabilty assurance
<WoC> s/aprtition/partition/
<RenatoSilva> haux: you don't need to put a bootloader on it if it's a data-only hard drive
<haux> RenatoSilva,  When you format a drive in Dist Utility, it has a few options to select from. MBR, GUID, None, or Apple.
<haux> *Disk
<Legoleader> is it possible to add more fonts to the system like windows?
<haux> Thanks WoC
<RenatoSilva> MBR
<WoC> np haux
<RenatoSilva> Legoleader: yes
<WoC> haux maybe one day you need to mount that disk in some older machine, using MBR will ensure you can
<Legoleader> Where can I find fonts and how to add them?
<haux> Another question I have but it's unrelated to Ubuntu, the people in ##hardware aren't being particularly responsive at the moment. I was wondering if a lot of cracking noises coming from a hard drive during read/write is considered normal noise?
<RenatoSilva> Legoleader: www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+how+to+add+fonts
<haux> New 1TB seagate, to be specific.
<EuroNerd> Why isn't the new VLC 2.0 available in the Update Manager yet?
<haux> This is a familiar noise to me, but this one seems particularly louder than I'm used to.
<WoC> haux is that a scsi drive ?
<haux> SATA
<haux> Internal
<WoC> Quantum ?
<maniX> hello friends, i am using ubuntu 0n hp-g6-1219tu laptop. It has a broadcom 4313 wireless card installed on it. I have installed broadcom STA drivers  to it. I have made the wifi to work my blacklisting bcma and brcmsmac modules. But the bluetooth is not working. Please help me someone
<RenatoSilva> haux: well I'd ask to listen to it but I'd bet it's damaged
<haux> um
<haux> Barracuda
<WoC> some brands are making more sounds than others...
<RenatoSilva> haux: not sure though
<RenatoSilva> haux: barracuda?
<haux> Got it a month ago
<celltech> Told 11.10 to stop with the updates and stop telling me. What happens when I restart? Update screen always shows up... Why won't it stop
<RenatoSilva> haux: do you speak portuguese?
<WoC> heh, ok :) as long as the sounds are kind of snappy it should be ok
<haux> It's like a staticy noise, *shrug*
<haux> Anyway, thanks for the help!
<WoC> np haux
<gr33n7007h> maniX, what does "hciconfig -a hci0" show ??
<EuroNerd> Why isn't VLC 2.0 available in the Update Manager yet?
<maniX> gr33n7007h: Can't get device info: No such device
<gr33n7007h> maniX, try "bluetoothd -u"
<urfr332gO> EuroNerd, not sure but it is in a ppa, probably be soon.
<maniX> gr33n7007h: It gave me nothing. No output
<GummyBear> RenatoSilva: eu falo españoliño, voce fala espanhol?
<gr33n7007h> maniX, hciconfig hci0 up
<maniX> gr33n7007h: Can't get device info: No such device
<maniX> gr33n7007h: rfkill list do not list any bluetooth too
<gr33n7007h> umm??
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<RenatoSilva> GummyBear: no
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to display a live log on the screen of my server?
<maniX> gr33n7007h:  in the output of rfkill list i have nothing ok hci0
<maniX> of*
<gr33n7007h> maniX, which ubuntu you using ?
<RenatoSilva> very nice idea this kind of message: 'downloading stuff (x min remaining)'
<maniX> 11.10 gr33n7007h
<DrDank> How is everyone doing?
<maniX> gr33n7007h: i have tried ubuntu 11.10, kubuntu 11.10, open suse, and a lot of other distros. Same problem
<urfr332gO> DrDank, you don't wanna know. :)
<gr33n7007h> do you know manafacturer of bluetooth device
<SuperSniper> depends
<SuperSniper> but you have to have bluetooth certification
<maniX> its broadcom 4313
<DrDank> urfr332gO: It cant be that bad.. lol
<SuperSniper> logs?
<urfr332gO> DrDank, its not just joking.
<maniX> gr33n7007h: i had windows installed earlier. Broadcoms driver was easy on windows. i dont know why broadcom hates linux.
<DrDank> urfr332gO: doing better than me.. lol Ive got this Ubuntu installed on a dual boot.. and I end up using Windows more than Linux because I just cant figure it out.
<urfr332gO> DrDank, takes awhile and I started on ubuntu, lol
<shadowh511> DrDank: you just gotta take a few hours to brute-force it
<gr33n7007h> broadcom sucks
<DrDank> urfr332gO: I "brute-force" ?? lol
<maniX> gr33n7007h: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php this is the link that might help u
<maniX> gr33n7007h:  agreed
<kokozaurz> anyone know
<shadowh511> DrDank: you just gotta learn how it works and how you can use how it works to make your job as a user easier
<maniX> mine is BCM-4313, it has no support even from b43.
<kokozaurz> Any suggestions for streaming video
<kokozaurz> easiest way
<kokozaurz> on gnome
<kokozaurz> ?
<SuperSniper> like what
<SuperSniper> "streaming video"?
<SuperSniper> from what source
<kokozaurz> like streaming internal video
<urfr332gO> kokozaurz, details?
<SuperSniper> what
<SuperSniper> internet?
<SuperSniper> like youtube?
<kokozaurz> no no, streaming everything thats happening
<SuperSniper> wat
<kokozaurz> :D
<gr33n7007h> maniX, you on about wireless card or ubuntu??
<SuperSniper> that would take up SO much soace
<kokozaurz> well you can obviously stream your webcam
<gr33n7007h> maniX, you on about wireless card or bluetooth??
<kokozaurz> from skype
<SuperSniper> *space
<kokozaurz> i mean thru skype
<SuperSniper> ohh
<SuperSniper> ok
<kokozaurz> but not to stream webcam
<kokozaurz> bet everything thats happening on desktop
<InTrouble> anyone know how to get more details on this? it's hanging on there and mins vary too much http://i.imgur.com/hgAo4.png
<kokozaurz> could be thru skype
<maniX> gr33n7007h: bluetooth
<liberal> DrDank: go cold turkey. no dual boot. linux and that's it. if you're having a problem doing something, force yourself to find the way to do it on linux. that's how i learned linux, and that's what the others meant by "brute force"
<maniX> gr33n7007h: but it says that this STA driver is for both bluetooth and wifi
<DrDank> liberal: Thanks, I understand now.
<maniX> gr33n7007h: sadly it make wifi to work but not bluetooth
<gr33n7007h> modprobe the original module
<maniX> gr33n7007h: how?
<csiek> hello world !
<ThePendulum> world's not here atm :(
<urfr332gO> InTrouble, stop changing your nic renato
<h0udini> Hi
<InTrouble> urfr332gO: I'm not obligated to not do
<csiek> hi !
<gr33n7007h> lsmod  | grep "b43\|ssb\|bcma\|wl"
<ThePendulum> Does anyone knows if it's possible to boot a computer via network?
<gmachine_24> Hi. I am about to upgrade my Ubuntu on a dual-boot (win7) machine. I am NOT going to do an upgrade - going to do a fresh install. Should I boot from a live CD and wipe out the Ubuntu partitions ... and then install into the open/unused space? Or will there be a choice when installing to use the area where Ubuntu is currently installed. Thx.
<urfr332gO> InTrouble, if you do it enough they will ban you and it actually will stop some from helping you
<csiek> yes thanks to PXE
<InTrouble> urfr332gO: I don't care your bans for personal reasons either if that's the reason I can't use my original nick
<h0udini> im using 11.10
<h0udini> can i update to 12.04 ?
<aeon-ltd> no
<ThePendulum> gmachine_24: When you're installing Ubuntu (11.10?), you'll get the option to replace your old Ubuntun installation with the new one, so that's the option you need :)
<csiek> ThePendulum see the LTSP project
<urfr332gO> InTrouble, I can't ban you lol. and have no personal vendetta either.
<aeon-ltd> h0udini: not unless you like betas
<maniX> gr33n7007h: its wl only, cause i already tried doing as the readme.txt instructed.
<InTrouble> urfr332gO: why can't you just ignore me then? well, I know why
<gmachine_24> ThePendulum, thanks. So that will be a complete new install, right? Because, as I said, I do not want to do an upgrade. That has failed me.
<WebDawg> What is the difference between 10.04.1 and 10.04.4?
<h0udini> ok Thanx
<gmachine_24> about .3
<InTrouble> aeon-ltd: people may say non-LTSes are kind of betas
<WebDawg> gmachine_24, would an aptitude update turn .1 into .4?
<ThePendulum> gmachine_24: Yep, it should wipe out your old install completely
<InTrouble> WebDawg: the latter is more up-to-date
<funnyfingers> I have setup Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Debian 6 as a domU of CentOS with no problems.  Ubuntu 11.04's netinstall does not detect the network card.  Any ideas?
<ThePendulum> Brb
<gmachine_24> ThePendulum, ok, great. Thanks. And it's 11.10 that I'm installing.
<ThePendulum> gmachine_24: I guess you feel attracted to the all new look then :)
<ThePendulum> Switched to Xubuntu myself, for I don't really like Unity or Gnome 3.2
<urfr332gO> InTrouble, well I'm glad you do. :)
<ThePendulum> brb
<gmachine_24> ThePendulum, well, I am willing to give it a try, certainly. I read that the KDE guy is no longer going to be doing KDE for Canonical - as a paid position.
<WebDawg> gmachine_24, would an aptitude update turn .1 into .4?
<InTrouble> urfr332gO: please stop talking to me and mentioning my nick, thanks
<gmachine_24> WebDawg - I do not know. There are others here far wiser than I.
<WebDawg> InTrouble,, would an aptitude update turn .1 into .4?
<InTrouble> WebDawg: try it and see, it must not hurt
<BrandonBolton> Hello, is there an easy way to share the Internet connection from my laptop to something else with Ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> gmachine_24: Correct, Canonical is so sure about themselves that they are going to quit financial support for Kubuntu as of 12.04
<ThePendulum> brb!
<gmachine_24> ThePendulum: I thought they said they were doing it because they're not making any money at it.
<gmachine_24> BrandonBolton: what exactly are you trying to do?
<BrandonBolton> gmachine_24, I am trying to share the internet connection from my netbook running 10.04 to a XP desktop so I can do updates. I don't want to have an internet cord going across my living room (kinda a safety hazard).
<gmachine_24> BrandonBolton: I'm assuming you don't have a router.
<ThePendulum> gmachine_24: That's correct, so basically you could conclude that they consider KDE doomed and are deadset on Unity on Gnome 3+
<gmachine_24> ThePendulum: That's unfortunate. Usually more is better.
<gmachine_24> Ok it's time to wipe out the old............ c u all later
<BrandonBolton> gmachine_24, I have a wireless router. I was going to try and share my netbook's wireless card's internet through the Ethernet jack.
<urfr332gO> ThePendulum, the support is there just the money is gone.
<maniX> hello friends, i am using ubuntu 0n hp-g6-1219tu laptop. It has a broadcom 4313 wireless card installed on it. I have installed broadcom STA drivers  to it. I have made the wifi to work my blacklisting bcma and brcmsmac modules. But the bluetooth is not working. Please help me someone
<lnxslck> maniX, good luk with that
<Pikkachu> test, sorry
<maniX> lnxslck: ?
<maniX> lnxslck: is there anything wrong with my querry?
<y0om4> do any of you watch netflix stream from ubuntu?
<y0om4> you just need a web browser, right
<urfr332gO> y0om4, netflix wont run in linux
<y0om4> i thought you could stream from a browser like firefox
<urfr332gO> y0om4, nope
<BrandonBolton> y0om4, You could do a virtual machine of Windows. You could also try and install Wine and then Install Silverlight through that.
<y0om4> what about hulu
<urfr332gO> y0om4, hulu runs
<BrandonBolton> y0om4, Netflix requires Mircrosoft's Silverlight to run. Hulu will run just fine.
<DaZ> i take it moonlight doesn't handle necessary drm thingies? :x
<maniX> hello friends, i am using ubuntu 0n hp-g6-1219tu laptop. It has a broadcom 4313 wireless card installed on it. I have installed broadcom STA drivers  to it. I have made the wifi to work my blacklisting bcma and brcmsmac modules. But the bluetooth is not working. Please help me someone
<urfr332gO> maniX, you might try ##linux if your registered
<BrandonBolton> DaZ, sadly no. It doesn't have the DRM in it. I have to have Windows installed on a second partition so I can watch Netflix. Sometimes kids in Third World Countries have it better than me. :(
<baggy> Hey everyone. I typically try to resolve problems on my own so but I can't figure out what is going wrong here. Whenever I try to use the Software Center to install something I want it will give the usual install dialogue, prompt me for my authentication and such, displaying the "Installing..." message for roughly half a second and then totally stop and just sit there. After which, if I try again, it does the same thing. Any ideas on
<baggy> how I can fix this?
<BrandonBolton> baggy, have you tried to install anything through command line to see if that works?
<baggy> Yes, dpkg seems to work just find with .deb files.
<baggy> Unless you're asking about another means.
<baggy> Like apt-get?
<BrandonBolton> baggy, yeah, I was wondering about apt-get.
<baggy> One moment, let me find a program to try it with and report back to you.
<Brian__> I have been playing with CUPS for a bit, but I can't figure out what I need to do.  I have a ubuntu server install with cups installed.  I need to make this server act as a printer that listens on port 9100.  Once a job comes in, I need it to send the print to file.  I created my cups printer with the backend script to print to file, but that doesnt help me respond to print jobs on port 9100.
<baggy> BrandonBolton; apt-get seems to be working just fine.
<baggy> I tested it on OpenJDK 7
<Justice> Need help with wireless disconnecting when running on battery its a Ralink 5390 wireless with rt2800pci drivers.
<urfr332gO> baggy, you sure you have the repo open for packages crashing, and have you run a updat & upgrade from the terminal?
<baggy> I have run an update/upgrade.
<Justice> Logs show, ieee80211 phy0: wlan0: No probe response from AP & wlan0: deauthenticated from (Reason: 6)
<Justice> however could not find anything on how to fix this issue -_-'
<razor85> How can I make a VNC session for user "joe" instead of the root user?
<pumpkins> moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
<pumpkins> pumpkins
<Justice> hm quiet here..
<pumpkins> Tree house tv . com
<pumpkins> PBS kids go . org
<kawarshy> Hi, anyone knows, how to change ubuntu 11.10 to arabic interface instead of english interface?
<xangua> kawarshy: install arabic language and select it on the login screen
<kawarshy> xangua, thanks a lot :-)
<ryeth> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ramsrambo> need help with home folder utility -- when pointed to /usr/bin it closes automatically
<razor85> how do i login to vnc with another user than root?
<c_smith_> ryeth: what was that about? nobody asked a question.......
<BrandonBolton> Does anyone know how to bridge a connection with Ubuntu 10.04 to lets stay a desktop?
<OvermindDL1> So, my video card has two outputs with two monitors, I also have two keyboards and two mice, how can I get two people logged on with their own users on their own monitor with their own mouse/keyboard in ubuntu?
<rattatoue> I am running on a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10. Idk what happen all I did was install all the updates and now my system is like trying to freeze or like glitching. Like opening things will stall for a sec its weird and never did this before. I checked the system monitor and alot of things are saying poll_schedule_timeout. Theres only like 4 things that arent saying that. Any ideas?
<SillyTalker> i'm trying to setup my wifi card through SLI, but iwconfig is not able to set ym key
<SillyTalker> (and its not in hex)
<rain_> hello
<BrandonBolton> rain_, Hello, do you need help?
<rain_> Not really, thanks though
<Adrian> Hello
<Guest94596> Hello
<crst144> hola
<carp1> Hello.
<goodtime> hello carp1
<carp1> Can I get Ubuntu help on this channel?
<pappagrizly> hey im having some problems getting my ethernet to work on recently installed ubuntu   anybody want to help me out?
<goodtime> ofcorse
<goodtime> hmm
<carp1> My computer freezes every couple hours.  Most of the time it goes to a console and says it panic'd and it will be froze.
<goodtime> carp1: yes people ask good questions here and get help
<LukeNukem> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2792790_460s.jpg
<Kokkopokko> Is it possible to have "dock gnome extension" on bottom?
<goodtime> how much ram do you have carp1
<carp1> 2GB I believe.
<goodtime> hmm me too
<carp1> 4GB*
<SillyTalker> i cannot seem to find docs that explain how i can connect to my wpa2 network from CLI
<SillyTalker> any directions?
<SillyTalker> its kindof... essential.........
<blud> i am trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 but it says "Could not calculate the upgrade"  "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."  what do I do?
<SillyTalker> i hate getting stuck on something THIS SIMPLE
<goodtime> im sure it is SillyTalker
<LL2|Android> Hi
<goodtime> google what your problem is like in wikipedia
<SillyTalker> thats not even correct english..
<SillyTalker> actually i dont care about correct, but its not understandable
<goodtime> if that doesnt work maybe ill figure it out for you
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> hang on
<Lesterwood> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvUm2uMMm-U&feature=related opinions
<viktor> ohai
<SillyTalker> ah you're asking if i already googled
<SillyTalker> yes
<SillyTalker> im still googling as we speak
<HFSPLUS> Is 256mb ram good for sbuntu?
<goodtime> i get ya
<HFSPLUS> is 512mb good for ubuntu?
<xangua> HFSPLUS: it might be for Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<goodtime> no HFSPLUS but if it works it will run real slow
<HFSPLUS> ok i can throw in 768MB that good?
<pappagrizly> should i have to install a driver for my ethernet card when i install ubuntu?
<SillyTalker> 512 shouldnt be a problem at all
<HFSPLUS> Max my mobo can handal
<xangua> 512 with unity 2D¿ yes HFSPLUS
<goodtime> right
<HFSPLUS> on top of Dual CPU intel pentium 3 1000Mhz
<SillyTalker> or get a distro without the crappy unity garbage
<HFSPLUS> troll?
<SillyTalker> oops sorry lol
<SillyTalker> confused channels :p
<HFSPLUS> Peace, im going to throw in 3x 256MB sticks in my rig
<HFSPLUS> cya
<goodtime> i just install with apt-get install gnomedesktop
<goodtime> or apt-get install kde-full
<Lesterwood> opinions?
<SillyTalker> when i tried that last time i got a really crappy gnome version
<goodtime> for the plasma gui
<SillyTalker> whatever i tried, i couldnt get the regular old gnome i'm used to
<pappagrizly> i dont have access to intnernet at all on linux so i cant download any thing on it
<goodtime> the gnome is lacking
<SillyTalker> i installed xubuntu-desktop and used that in the end
<goodtime> how did it run
<w0uld> Is there a way to add a ssh key to my login keychain so that it unlocks automatically during login?  I seem to remember this being prompted to do this in versions around the time of the last LTS release but that doesn't seem to be true in 11.10.  Google has been no help.
<SillyTalker> xubuntu-desktop? fine of course
<goodtime> cool
<SillyTalker> not what i want but i can live with it
<goodtime> right right
<Flip_> can anyone shed light on RAID1 Ubuntu Server LTS with gnome desktop update
<razor85> How do I use VNC with another user other than root? I need to connect to VNC with normal user privelegies and not root.
<SillyTalker> ok i think its time to give up
<LL2|Android> It doesn't suprise me that this channel has many, many more users than ##windows
<SillyTalker> appernatly its no longer possible to connect to my wifi network from CLI
<goodtime> hahaha windows
<SillyTalker> and theres not documentation to be found
<Flip_> windows - who said that
<Flip_> lol
<carp1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/photojan0635019pm.jpg/
<SillyTalker> except outdated garbage from 2006
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> thats windows for ya
<goodtime> hahaha i formated my hdd to linux and now i cant install win7 pro
<Flip_> i got the raid to sync but it won't mount in my gui
<Kokkopokko> hahahah
<Flip_> do i need to the hdd's are formated GUID indiv and the RAID has no partition
<goodtime> i could use gparted i guess but i dont care for the distro
<Flip_> can't put GUID backon the sunc drives
<Flip_> sync
<Flip_> I tried free space
<Flip_> Any ideas on RAID 1
<goodtime> idk Flip_
<Flip_> i suck at CLI - still learning
<Flip_> yeah
<goodtime> me too
<goodtime> i do ok sometimes
<Flip_> I'm getting better - I started out with DOS back in the 90's never got a linux machine until about 3 years ago
<goodtime> dos is cool
<RenatoSilva> hi all, how to add a ntfs partition to be mounted automatically without editing fstab directly in oneiric?
<Flip_> Finding out how much DOS blows with Terminal LOL
<goodtime> hahaha
<goodtime> i might install a dos emulator
<Flip_> oh well, I got time to learn. Guess learn by error.
<goodtime> just to put a feather in my cap
<Flip_> The only thing I like about DOS is a few of the networking commands like ARP and netsh
<LL2|Android> When I see someone ask "how do I uninstall *insert linux distro or linux based os here*?" here
<LL2|Android> I should just say "open bash, and type in 'sudo rm -rf /'"
<LL2|Android> "and when it asks for your password, enter it"
<LL2|Android> :P
<SillyTalker> so does anyone know how to connect to my wifinetwork from CLI?
<SillyTalker> iwconfig says invalid argument when i try to set my key
<SillyTalker> my network uses wpa2
<rattatoue> SillyTalker pvt
<SillyTalker> pvt rattatoue ?
<somsip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<carp1> Any idea's why my laptop goes into console and it says a panic occured and the computer freezes?
<goodtime> ty ubottu
<goodtime> good bot there
<rattatoue> SillyTalker, private message, if your on xchat look on the left.
 * dlentz stops entering his password
<SillyTalker> LL2|Android, its not ok to give harmfull advice here, and it does NOT make you look cool..... at all....
<dlentz> it's fairly obvious s/he was joking
<LL2|Android> Yeah, as dlentz says, it was indeed a joke
<blud> i just did what that guy said and now all my stuff is gone
<blud> lol jk
<LL2|Android> Though it would kinda answer their question, tbh
<w0uld> RenatoSilva, you mean when you plug in a USB device with a NTFS partition?
<blud> so um, im trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and it says Could not calculate the upgrade...
<blud> it says unable to correct problems you have held broken packages
<blud> how can i fix this?\
<RenatoSilva> w0uld: no it's on the hdd
<LL2|Android> Did you try 'apt-get update'
<rattatoue> blud, try sudo apt-get -f install first followed by sudo dpkg --configure -a, then try to do the upgrade
<dakis> When will it end? When will the United States of America move beyond this obscene blemish in its short history? How many more must be violated? How many more relationships handicapped by the male's heavy psychological burden and by his sensual-sexual inadequacy?
<LL2|Android> Actually
<goodtime> hahaha try apt-get install upgrade it might workfor you blud
<LL2|Android> Try 'apt-get check'
<Uncle_Fester> i have a problem
<LL2|Android> Lol goodtime
<goodtime> hahaha
<dlentz> !ask | Uncle_Fester
<ubottu> Uncle_Fester: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Uncle_Fester> how do i navigate to my virtual c in wine?  i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<RenatoSilva> who were talking to me?
<blud> goodtime: it says Unable to locate package upgrade if i do that
<Uncle_Fester> guess i dont know proper ediquit
<LL2|Android> dlentz: does !ask>username work too?
 * dlentz shrugs
<goodtime> sorry to hear blud
<LL2|Android> I see why it uses the pipe, as a reference to bash stuff, but just wondering
<c_smith_> yet, s/he shouldn't have even been joking about it, as it's the equivellant of joking about murder, as "sudo rm -r /" kills the Unix/Unix-like OS currently running, essentially you are murdering it.
<geaek> heyy
<dlentz> Uncle_Fester, are you asking what folder is your C drive?
<rattatoue> blud, have you added any ppas?
<LL2|Android> c_smith_: see !danger
<blud> yes some custom intel driver, i been trying to figure out how to remove it
<Uncle_Fester> in older ubuntu i could just navigate to virtual c and uninstall a program
<blud> i have ppa-purge but i dont dseem to be able to figure out how to use it
<Uncle_Fester> now i cvant
<c_smith_> LL2|Android: I did, I was just saying what the results of it is in essence.
<Uncle_Fester> what i'm trying to do is uninstall a program that i have in wine.
<rattatoue> blud, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge, then sudo ppa-purge whateverthenameoftheppawas
<c_smith_> Uncle_Fester: there are two ways of going about that.
<dlentz> wow, i just realized i haven't used wine in years
<xangua> !ppa-purge | blud
<ubottu> blud: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Uncle_Fester> tell me the easy way
<goodtime> ive never been able to run wine ever!
<blud> well is the name of the ppa  "LA-PPA-glasen-intel-driver ??  like does that look right?
<ssshvb> hey   i have an rpm file (maya 2012 ) do i need to convert it to  the dep by alien   or i can just unpack it and copy  to the foleder where it has to be   ( i have it installed before  it is just a new  sp )
<Uncle_Fester> in 10.04 i could just navigate to it now with this new desktop i cant find anything
<dlentz> blud, it's ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<w0uld> RenatoSilva, if you have a NTFS partition on your hard drive, the easiest way I know of to mount it is to add an entry to the fstab.
<Lesterwood> guys, why don't you own firearms?
<rattatoue> blud, there you go use the ppa-purge to remove that
<Uncle_Fester> i dont like kde at all
<LL2|Android> SillyTalker: might I suggest something else with that command thing?
<RenatoSilva> w0uld: installed pysdm but it asks for a name to mount, I don't want to specify a mounting point, it should be dynamically determined from the ntfs partition label
<goodtime> yeah ive used the fstab to format hdd
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all.. I am trying to play a game, but I keep getting a pulse audio error. http://www.pasteall.org/29334
<dlentz> Lesterwood, i don't want to shoot anyone at them moment (though the urge is rising ;) )
<c_smith_> Uncle_Fester: as I was saying, go to the menu, go to Wine, and select "Uninstall Wine Software" or whatever looks similar.
<Uncle_Fester> which menu?
<SillyTalker> LL2|Android, no need to ask, but im going for a little break, so i wont read it untill i get back
<Uncle_Fester> i dont see one
<blud_> i try to purge this ppa, but it says Warning could not find package list for PPA
<Flip_> I know I've asked before - but anyone new joined that might know about RAID1 config in ubuntu lts
<SillyTalker> i got a /msg from LL2|Android with maliscious advice
<SillyTalker> any ops around?
<SillyTalker> *malicious
<ejv> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Uncle_Fester> there was a menu in 10.04 but not in 11.10
<w0uld> RenatoSilva, you'll have to mount it if you want to read from and write to your NTFS partition.
<ejv> there ya go SillyTalker ^
<LL2|Android> SillyTalker: coming from a guy who heard me say before that I WAS JOKING
<RenatoSilva> w0uld: I don't want to install ntfs-3g or something, I just wanted to right lick the drive in unity and set some mount on startup flag
<rattatoue> blud, try sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<SillyTalker> its not funny, nto the first time, and not over /msg either
<SillyTalker> its just not done, nor allowed here afaik
<SillyTalker> again, it does NOT make you look cool....
<RenatoSilva> w0uld: I think I'll search for a solution later, thanks!
<elky> LL2|Android, this is easily resolved by not making such jokes. can you do that for us?
<ejv> SillyTalker: if LL2|Android is irritating you, /ignore him, just move along
<w0uld> So you want it to mount under /media/?
<LL2|Android> Yes
<SillyTalker> ejv, the ops should know about his "jokes"
<blud_> how can i figure out (find) the name of a ppa??
<SillyTalker> ejv, if you disagree, ignore me and move along
<LL2|Android> -_-
<elky> LL2|Android, thanks.
<Uncle_Fester> i dont see where to do this
<LL2|Android> Np, elky
<elky> SillyTalker, he's said he won't do it again, so lets move on ok?
<ejv> im not the one making a fuss, therefor im moving along lol
<geaek> hey everyone, i have ubuntu 10.10 on mah netbook, 1 out of 4 times when waking it up from sleep, the screen gets all scrambled and nothing will respond. Anyone run into this problem?
<SillyTalker> elky, sure i didnt see that part yet
 * LL2|Android pushes ejv away, to help him finish his mission of moving along
<LL2|Android> :P
<SillyTalker> loool
<Sintrigue> geaek: what video drivers?
<elky> SillyTalker, <elky> LL2|Android, this is easily resolved by not making such jokes. can you do that for us?  <LL2|Android> Yes
<elky> now, moving on.
<carp1> <geaek> similar problem here....no one had any answers for me
<Uncle_Fester> i got something called main menu open but it wont let me select uninstall program from wine
<ejv> we were all moved on already elky, then you brought it back :P
<geaek> sintrigue i have the most up to date for geforce 9300m
<elky> ejv, i was responding to the last thing SillyTalker directed at me.
<LL2|Android> Oh wow
<ejv> i was jokin, nvm :)
<SillyTalker> elky, i meant i didnt see that part  yet until you said it the first time
<SillyTalker> ffs....
<ejv> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Uncle_Fester> well i gues  noone knows
<ejv> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<blud_> rattatoue: yeah ok that did it, i just didnt know how to figure out the name of the ppa, but that was it
<rattatoue> blud_, great to hear!
<ejv> precise pangolin? really? they couldn't call it precise penguin... just wow.
<BrandonBolton> Does anyone know how to bridge a connection with Ubuntu 10.04 to lets stay a desktop? I tried it with network manager, but I can only get "limited to no connectivity" on Windows.
<playit_> how do you guys balance work with entertainment? im trying to find a way to watch my recorded things and work at the same time
<playit_> I was thinking about transparancy or using gnome 3.2s half feature
<Uncle_Fester> how do you uninstall a program in wine in ubuntu 11.10?
<playit_> or possibly using another device as a virtual second monitor .. like a psp or a kindle or something
<playit_> im using a laptop and don't know if a second monitor is an option or not
<rattatoue> playit, If I do that I just usually split my screen. Half is the video and half whatever im working on
<carp1> I think I have a video driver issue.  I'm not sure...Can anyone help?
<LL2|Android> ejv and elky: sorry for the late message about this, but suggestion: take the fighting to PM if you two want to fight, k?
<LL2|Android> K
<playit_> seems good.. I was experimenting with partial transparancy
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: you've helped me with stuff before.  you're smart.  can i pm you to ask you a quick question?
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all.. I am trying to play a game, but I keep getting a pulse audio error. http://www.pasteall.org/29334
<LL2|Android> playit: you  were experimenting with making yourself invisible? :P jk
<linux_is_my_hero> recaptcha: nice handle! very creative :-)
<playit_> haha yes.. it didn't work and I got arrested :\
<elky> LL2|Android, we ops find that doing all moderation in private means we have to explain things ten times over and nobody in the channel ever learns.
<linux_is_my_hero> elky: is drm off limits in here?
<reCAPTCHA> linux_is_my_hero: Yeah, they like it so much that they put it on the login screen.
<LL2|Android> elky: true, but I said if it was you and ejv fighting over the problem that I had, not about moderation
<goodtime> i learn in here elky
<goodtime> sink or swim i say
<linux_is_my_hero> elky: is it wrong to want to print a kindle ebook so i can study with a real book?
<elky> linux_is_my_hero, that's technically up to each helper, but it's generally discouraged. we don't want to be known as a piracy channel
<LL2|Android> playit_: lol
<elky> linux_is_my_hero, printing is fair use for educational purposes under pretty much all copyright legislation i'm aware of. ianal though
<goodtime> yeah i wouldnt setup a fserver
<goodtime> there been a few crackdowns
<ejv> LL2|Android: elky and I weren't fighting btw lol
<patrick__> does anyone know anything a bout xchat plugins
<linux_is_my_hero> elky: as for piracy, i do understand.  as for printing, the kindle eReader software for windows doesn't have a print button.  any ideas?
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all.. I am trying to play a game, but I keep getting a pulse audio error. http://www.pasteall.org/29334
<Uncle_Fester> so i guess there is no way to do it?
<aeon-ltd> patrick__: they do in #xchat
<elky> linux_is_my_hero, find better software? i don't know if calibre has a print button or not
<patrick__> thank you
<linux_is_my_hero> elky: okay.  thank you.
<aeon-ltd> Uncle_Fester: btw are you fezz parka?
<elky> also, we generally don't go supporting windows software in #ubuntu, it's kind of beside the point ;)
<ejv> linux_is_my_hero: i recommend #windows
<Uncle_Fester> no i'm just really confused
<Uncle_Fester> and needed some help
<carp1> I think I have a video driver issue.  I'm not sure...Can anyone help?
<mkdrag0n> dont get confused, choose linux =)
<LL2|Android> ejv: its ##windows actually
<ejv> omg, stop knit picking lol, it'll redirect automagically
<Uncle_Fester> i came here looking for help and not even getting any
<LL2|Android> ejv: you mean automatically
<linux_is_my_hero> ejv: my gf wants to study with a book she bought on kindle and then print it.  her windows kindle eReader software doesnt work very well.  i don't care for windows.  i use linux, so i put her ebook on a thumbdrive, installed calibre, and calibre is acting funny on my ubuntu computer.  lucky me, huh?
 * LL2|Android runs
<LL2|Android> Lol
<linux_is_my_hero> elky: i meant calibre for ubuntu (my computer).  i apoligize for not being more specific.
<LL2|Android> Jk
<ejv> -_-
<Uncle_Fester> i may just try a diiferent distro.  maybe there is better support
<[deXter]> Uncle_Fester, Love your nick. :)
<Uncle_Fester> thanks
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, whats your problem exactly? sorry I missed it
<ejv> linux_is_my_hero: sorry, i don't know much about that stuff, sounds like it's a shame that kindle isn't releasing their content free of DRM, but that's an subject for another channel
<ejv> linux_is_my_hero: all I can say is don't support DRM :)
<Uncle_Fester> i just recently updated from ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10
<patrick__> does ubuntu support python
<linux_is_my_hero> ejv: yup
<ejv> patrick__: of course
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, okay. And?
<ejv> Uncle_Fester: the quality of support you get here, is a function of the quality and thoroughness of details you provide to us.
<linux_is_my_hero> ejv, elky: thanks for your suggestions, though, that should give me so more ideas if i cant get ubuntu calibre to work.  y'all have a good night :-)
<patrick__> ok is there a place i can a get a full free version of python
<Uncle_Fester> and i have wine installed. i used to just go to applications and go to wine and uninstall a program.  but now with this new desktop i cant figure out how to uninstall a program from wine
<Uncle_Fester> i just want to know how to uninstal a program in wine in ubuntu 11.10
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-9893ae50079ca7a959258f0bc9a17aaf2e69b391 go there and go to 4.2 It says how to uninstall a program in wine.
<[deXter]> O.o
<staniki> hi guys, been logged in for hours now, was watching a video on banshee all of a sudden my display resolution reduces drastically and my display is no longer detected HELP PLEASE!
<ejv> patrick__: i think you're confused, python has a PSFL license, similar to GPL; you can fetch python from any Ubuntu repository, for free (as in beer)
<rattatoue> staniki, not to state the obvious did you try restarting the computer?
<Uncle_Fester> i already looked at it
<staniki> yes I did
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, and did you try it?
<Uncle_Fester> have no clue on how
<Flip_> is anyone familiar with adding a RAID1 array into an already installed ubuntu os
<Uncle_Fester> nothing shows up in the uninstaller
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, in a terminal run wine uninstaller
<Flip_> i need ubuntu on a separate drive from the raid
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, oh strange. Hmm.
<Uncle_Fester> i did. and no programs show up
<LL2|Android> Lol
<rattatoue> staniki, is your video card nvidia by any chance?
<Uncle_Fester> now the uninstaller wont show up
<ejv> staniki: i haven't wrestled with ubuntu on a workstation for quite some time, but in the past, i'd invoke a `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` to reinitiliaze the environment
<decaf> can I just dd lucid desktop iso to usb stick and hope it works?
<LL2|Android> "Thing, Emma Jig. I now pronounce you hand in hand"
<staniki> no i'm using the onboard graphics card, i am not 100% what it is but its definitely an intel product
<zykotick9> decaf: it won't - it's not hybrid like 11.10
<xangua> decaf: lucid no, you can with oneiric i believe
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, sounds like you might need to reinstall your wine
<Uncle_Fester> it opens and closes really fast
<Uncle_Fester> yea i'll do that
<staniki> tried that ejv doesn;t work
<decaf> zykotick9, xangua  I'm on debian, couldn't find a syslinux howto for desktop cd, grub4dos website is down
<Uncle_Fester> thaks
<Flip_> HELP WITH RAID :/
<ejv> staniki: sorry dude
<rattatoue> staniki, are you running nvidia?
<carp1> My laptop goes into terminal and it says there was a panic.  From here, my laptop is froze and I have to force reboot.  Can someone help me?
<staniki> rattatoue not running nvidida
<ejv> Flip_: be more specific.
<staniki> using my onboard graphics
<staniki> not 100% sure what it is
<Flip_> I setup a RAID sync when I first installed the live CD with ubuntu server
<Flip_> I loaded the gnome desktop cause I'm not so crafty with CLI
<xangua> decaf: you can use unetbootin to make a bootable ubuntu stick
<Flip_> I can see the RAID config in the disk utility
<ejv> you try reinstalling xserver ?
<Flip_> but I cannot access the raid as though it is not mounted
<Flip_> I have my OS on sda my raid is sdb and sdc and i have afourth drive for misc and that is sdd
<ejv> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg followed by a reboot ? that's how i'd solve it few years ago
<rattatoue> staniki, guessing probably intel
<decaf> xangua: unetbootin couldn't detect my usb. but I found grub4dos at sourceforge
<LL2|Android> ejv: speaking of that
<staniki> yes it is an intel product, i'm very new to linux so bear with me if I seem a bit slow
<LL2|Android> Mind helping me with installing some gui on my ssh server?
<Flip_> ejv any ideas
<LL2|Android> I can give you access if need
<LL2|Android> *needed
<ejv> i'd rather explain, the various desktop environments are available in meta packages i believe, so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for instance should give you what you want
<LL2|Android> Ok`
<rattatoue> LL2 did you try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop so on?
<ejv> you can replace that with lxde, xfce, kde, etc.
<LL2|Android> Well
<Flip_> make sure you change your sources.list file before you install dsktop gui
<LL2|Android> I do use root to install apts
<ejv> i don't know the exact names, you'll need to google or check the ubuntu community docs
<LL2|Android> Which is the default ccount
<LL2|Android> So I don't need sudo at the beginning
<LL2|Android> But thanks
<Flip_> Android: changes the # in the etc/apt/sources.list
<LL2|Android> Allso, its just regular ubuntu
<LL2|Android> I think it was 11.04
<LL2|Android> 64 bit
<Flip_> in 11.04 alter the lucid version to hardy
<ejv> Flip_: is this a software managed raid via 'mdadm' or hardware fakeraid or dedicated hardware controller
<Flip_> mdadm
<LL2|Android> Holy crap
<Flip_> it created the /dev/md0
<LL2|Android> That is a lot of packages, ejv
<ejv> so you said you can't access an unmounted block device, that sounds about right. heheh
<Flip_> well yeah - i get that lol
<Flip_> how do i mount it - i tried re-formating it to FREESPACE
<ejv> you need to write a filesystem to it
<Flip_> I need to store my movies and music on this drive so I can use it as a server and gain the redundancy of raid when multiple access takes palce
<LL2|JedIRC> Damnit
<ejv> i understand, is there anything important on it right now Flip_ ?
<LL2|JedIRC> ejv: stupid android is screwing up on me
<Flip_> nothing. I'm in the beginning stages. Just loading and reloading different ways tot see if i can get my result
<LL2|JedIRC> Also, I like how you can answer yes or no instead of y or n
<ejv> Flip_: ok that's fine, which raid level are you using again?
<Flip_> 1
<Flip_> 3.0tb drives
<cloudgeek> host own domain
<ejv> Flip_: alright, so you need to apply a filesystem, mkfs.[ext3,ext4,xfs,jfs,etc.] /dev/md0
<Flip_> ahhh gotcha
<linux_is_my_hero> help, my calibre won't open my ebooks.
<Flip_> so I initially just partitioned them with GUID and set the RAID sync on them. Now I need to apply a file system?
<cloudgeek> !Domain
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu 11.10 x64, calibre 0.8.8
<ejv> Flip_: yes, afterwards, you can mount it: mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: how many formats have you tried?
<Flip_> One other question. When I do my port forwarding. How do i access it for example (10.1.10..9/xxxxxx)
<ejv> Flip_: writing a filesystem is, im not sure what the english word is, 'damaging' be sure you don't misspell and that you are applying the change to the correct block device.
<Flip_> I need NAT to resolve to the correct mount
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: *.azw, which i guess is amazons ebook format?
<cloudgeek> any body how to use bind to host a domain name on our laptop
<LL2|JedIRC> So ejv
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: yeah
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: do you get an error?
<linux_is_my_hero> no, it just doesnt do anything.
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: *no, it just doesn't do anything.
<Flip_> ejv: you know anything about ip resolution and NAT
<LL2|JedIRC> Basically the ubuntu-desktop package is a gui for ubuntu ssh?
<LL2|JedIRC> And I'll still be able to use ssh by default?
<ejv> Flip_: port forwarding is handled by your switch/router/$NETWORK_EQUIPMENT, you can get the ip address of your machine by typing `sudo ifconfig`, route information from `sudo route -n`, etc.
<LL2|JedIRC> ima do 'sudo sudo'
 * LL2|JedIRC has just caused sudo-ception
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: try running calibre from a terminal, and observing the output when you attempt to open the file/s
<zykotick9> ejv: i didn't think ubuntu needed sudo for ifconfig?
<Flip_> Yeah... I got that down. I've done a lot of port forwarding but not with a Linux based file system. Just wondering if you know the route for the mount on port forwarding. Id like to be able to access my RAID on https port 443
<LL2|JedIRC> reisio: is the ubuntu-desktop package basically a gui for ssh?
<zykotick9> LL2|JedIRC: ubuntu-desktop has basically NOTHING to do with SSH
<LL2|JedIRC> And will it still automatically send me to the ssh at first?
<ejv> Flip_: sorry you're not making any sense to me
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: uh, how?
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: what version of Ubuntu?
<ejv> maybe someone else will understand what you want
<reisio> LL2|JedIRC: what zykotick9 said
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: 11.10 x64
<reisio> LL2|JedIRC: I guess from a really hardcore joking commandline POV you could say that, though :p
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: try CTRL+ALT+t
<reisio> then type 'calibre' (probably) and hit ENTER
<reisio> close any open calibre first
<Flip_> Lets say ubuntu is 10.1.10.9 - If I port forward https access to 10.1.10.9 it's going to go to the entire linux system. My other server I use to have would resolve to the main folder by 10.1.10.9/server/music/
<ejv> Flip_: if you want SSH to listen on an alternate port, you can make adjustments to the daemon by modifying /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Flip_> hen when I type my static ip address in I would resolve to that one folder on https
<LL2|JedIRC> ejv: how will I start the gui From ssh?
<ejv> LL2|JedIRC: startx ?
<LL2|JedIRC> ok
<rattatoue> LL2|Android, I dont think you can. If you do it will only show you the log of the terminal not the actual gui on the machine. The machine itself will be the only thing seeing the GUI.
<LL2|JedIRC> ejv: it shouldn't start the x gui server on startup, correct?
<LL2|JedIRC> aw
<ejv> LL2|JedIRC: i have no idea, im not following your setup.
<rattatoue> ejv, he is sshing into his machine. And wants to start the gui and be able to see it through the SSH too. Which I dont think is possible.
<Flip_> LL2|Android you can view your gui with "Chicken of the VNC" freeware
<ejv> rattatoue: it is possible, via vnc or nx
<rattatoue> ejv, I know that. I am meaning through SSH alone its not possible.
<Flip_> vnc is the best way
<ejv> LL2|JedIRC: check the ubuntu documentation about 'nxserver'
<ejv> rattatoue: nxserver occurs over ssh.
<Flip_> SSH is not possible your right rattatoue
<RenatoSilva> how to remove unetbootin from my usb stick? I've installed ubuntu already and I don't need it to be bootable anymore
<reisio> it's possible even without VNC
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: its says the ebook is locked by drm, which is off-topic in here.  can i PM you?
<Uncle_Fester> i just updated to ubuntu 11.10 and can't figure out how to shut down.  in 10.04 i just went to the upper right hand corner and had the option.  where is it in 11.10?
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: it said that in the terminal but not in a window?
<ejv> fyi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, upper right corner? The little gear looking icon.
<ejv> (ssh based, and knowing is half the battle.)
<linux_is_my_hero> Uncle_Fester: this one bothered me a lot too until I got used to it.  go to the gear logo in the upper-right hand corner and a menu appears that gives you power-related options :-)
<LL2|JedIRC> ejv: what package, if any?
<ejv> click the freenx link
<Uncle_Fester> i dont have a gear
<reisio> LL2|JedIRC: you might look into X forwarding, too
<LL2|JedIRC> Oh wait
<ejv> if you have ssh open and listening there's no additional configuration necessary for nx to function
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, are you on unity? like where you have a dock looking thing on the left of your screen
<Uncle_Fester> i am omn 11.10
<LL2|JedIRC> where was the config file with the x11forwarding option?
<Flip_> LL2|JedIRC what system are you running SSH from
<Uncle_Fester> yes
<ejv> if for some reason you don't have ssh open and working, there's always: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<LL2|JedIRC> Well, I'm using a android tablet for ssh
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, but there are different DE. Do you see icons on the left side of your screen? looks kinda like  a dock with firefox icon and a few others.
<LL2|JedIRC> But the server itself is running ubuntu
<Jordan_U> LL2|JedIRC: What is your end goal?
<Uncle_Fester> yes i do
<Flip_> You'll have to find an app that will run VNC if you're on a tablet
<LL2|JedIRC> I guess to be able to use a gui in ssh
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, then you should have a gear icon in the top right.
<reisio> yeah, it's going to be a pain on Android
<reisio> and most of the apps will probably be commercial
<reisio> LL2|JedIRC: ask #android about it
<almoxarife> anyone dabbled with dnsmasq over tor/proxy/socks?
<Flip_> You're limited on tha Arch on android
<Uncle_Fester> no. in the far upper right corner
<LL2|JedIRC> Hmm
<LL2|JedIRC> Should I use vnc4server or tightvncserver?
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, do you see in the top right where your TIME is, then next to it shows whatever your username is, then next to that is a Gear\star\circle looking icon?
<Uncle_Fester> it just shows me my user name and option to log in
<ejv> clients for android is outside the scope of #ubuntu support; but it is possible with nx or vnc to spawn an instance of an environment remotely over ssh.
<Flip_> You could try those
<Uncle_Fester> dont have the gear
<Flip_> See if Android can run chicken of the vnc
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, are you at the login screen?
<Flip_> I've had the most luck with that one
<LL2|JedIRC> Well, ejv: should I install the vnc4server package or the tightvncserver package?
<Flip_> I use it to VNC from my Mac to my Linux machine
<root> hi
<Uncle_Fester> oh wait.  if i go to the edge of the screen it gives me the option to shut down.  but i see no gear
<Flip_> If you have gui already installed ubuntu already has a built in vnc
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, are you on the login screen ? otherwise you should have the gear thing
<LL2|JedIRC> How do I start vnc?
<Uncle_Fester> no i'm on th desk top
<smw_> hi all. Anyone know why I am getting this GPG error? http://fpaste.org/HuO7/
<Flip_> Goto sharing and turn on screen sharing
<smw_> did they switch keys?
<rattatoue> Uncle_Fester, no idea sorry Fester. It should be there, its always been there for me on 11.10.
<LL2|JedIRC> Flip_: however, I'm using SSH command line, not gui
<Uncle_Fester> must be a bug
<Uncle_Fester> i do get the option to shutdown now just no gear
<Flip_> oh, well you have to install the gui first.
<LL2|JedIRC> What connfig file had the x11forwarding option?
<Flip_> SSH is only good for CLi
<smw_> LL2|JedIRC, the sshd config
<LL2|JedIRC> I did install the ubuntu-desktop package though
<smw_> LL2|JedIRC, but it should be enabled by default
<LL2|JedIRC> Ok
<sacarlson> Flip_ you can also use ssh to run remote x applications
<LL2|JedIRC> smw_: I assume it is in /etc ?
<Flip_> Then reboot your machine and it shojld load to the desktop
<smw_> LL2|JedIRC, yes
<smw_> LL2|JedIRC, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<zykotick9> LL2|JedIRC: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Flip_> lol
<smw_> anyone want to help me with my problem? GPG error: http://fpaste.org/HuO7/ should I be concerned?
<cloudgeek>                           Errors were encountered while processing:
<cloudgeek>  isc-dhcp-server
<cloudgeek>  dhcp3-server
<cloudgeek> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Flip_> I mostly used SSH to handle pkg for my AppleTV
<skexies> Question: When installing Ubuntu, I get the pinkish screen with the keyboard and person at the bottom, then it goes to a blank screen.  The DVD drive keeps whirling and everything, so I think the installation is trying to continue, but the screen is black
<cloudgeek> how to fix this
<xangua> !gpgerr | smw_
<ubottu> smw_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<sacarlson> Flip_: ssh -X user@hostname   will run the x apps on the remote on and display on the local client you are using
<smw_> Flip_, I use ssh to handle everything :-P
<ejv> !pastebin | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | skexies
<ubottu> skexies: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<foenix> i miss <=2010 ubuntu :(
<Flip_> Really - you can run a gui with ssh -X
<smw_> xangua, thank you. Should I be concerned I need to do that in the first place?
<skexies> Thank you for the quick response, you guys rock!
<smw_> xangua, did official ubuntu change their keys?
<smw_> xangua, http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<smw_> xangua, excuse me if I am a bit paranoid ;-)
<Flip_> sacarlson can you alter gui
<sacarlson> Flip_: it will apear the same as it was local alter?
<Flip_> sacarlson interesting. I've not used that tag
<Flip_> -X
<Flip_> I do love shh
<Flip_> ssh*
<zykotick9> Flip_: using "ssh -X host" would require an Xorg Server running on your client (in your case android, which i highly doubt is possible)
<Uncle_Fester> how do i find the synaptic package manager in 11.10?
<zykotick9> Uncle_Fester: install it first ;)
<Flip_> zykotick9 now that makes more sense...
<Uncle_Fester> i thought it was by default
<Flip_> It sounded a bit too simple :)
<zykotick9> Uncle_Fester: it was removed
<evildaemon> Hello, my IRC server isn't working.
<Uncle_Fester> ok
<LL2|JedIRC> How do I start the vnc server?
<blahhh> I was wondering
<LL2|JedIRC> Without the x server
<evildaemon> I've started it with init.d and I'm not getting an open port.
<blahhh> Why does my sound cut out about 45mins to 1hr
<Flip_> LL2|JedIRC i'm so use to the gui the share menu is the best way I know how to set permissions
<Uncle_Fester> is the only way to into terminal, by going to dash home and typing terminal in the searchbar
<RenatoSilva> how to make usb stick unbootable as before installation of ubuntu?
<LL2|JedIRC> I'll still be able to access ssh by default, right?
<Flip_> yes
<LL2|JedIRC> Ok
<Flip_> SSH doesn't go away by any means
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: Unetbootin, or use the utility that comes with Ubuntu.
<Flip_> You still have all the cap you had before and then some
<sacarlson> zykotick9: Flip_: oh ssh onto an android ya I think your correct -X might not work there,  if it does I'ed love to know
<zykotick9> evildaemon: notice "unbootable" ;)
<evildaemon> zykotick9: Just reformat it.
<zykotick9> evildaemon: exactly
<Flip_> sacarlson I wold too - I've been trying to get my phone to connect vnc for ever - I' found the best way for the phone to work is through TeamViewer
<evildaemon> zykotick9: If you have important stuff on there though, you should back it up first.
<blahhh> Why does my sound cut out about 45mins to 1hr
<zykotick9> evildaemon: ;) it's not me that's asking
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: can I do it from the usb stick itself?
<sacarlson> Flip_: I gave up and just run a android simulator on my ubuntu
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: I guess you could.
<Flip_> good call
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: oh I just deleted thefiles :(
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: and the iso :(
<smw_> hi all. How can I fix "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<smw_> "
<smw_> did they change keys?
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: Well crap. There wasn't anything irreplacable was there?
<Flip_> sacarlson I need a new android so bad. i've done so much tampering and experimenting that mine is on the fritz!
<smw_> I tried sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<zilly> After login, is .profile executed before .bash_profile?
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: the utility that comes with ubuntu? I'm in windows, will reboot and check and try to give feedback, thanks
<sacarlson> Flip_: teamviewer is that a free app on android?  maybe that's why I failed to find a solution to not have to use the small keyboard
<smw_> !gpgerr told me that that was the key and the system considered it new.
<ubottu> smw_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: NO, that utility makes it bootable.
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: ok
<Flip_> TeamViewer is free ;) as long as you use it for personal use (wink wink)
<escott> zilly, the very top of .profile explains it is not read if .bash_profile exists
<zykotick9> smw_: !gpgerr is for 3rd party keys, you're looking for ubuntu keys - should be a package i believe
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: both unetbootin and 'the utility that comes with Ubuntu'?
<Flip_> I use TeamViewer for so uch
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: Uh, you should be able to just right click and overwrite it with a FAT filesystem if theres nothing important.
<smw_> zykotick9, the question is, why am I getting this error?
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: Well yeah, thats what there for.
<zilly> escott, what's the best way to execute a python script upon login, then?
<zykotick9> smw_: the keys changes, or your keys are corrupt???
<Flip_> sacarlson it's kinda creepy watching your screen move when you're controling from your phone
<smw_> zykotick9, obviously the keys did not change.
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: not sure how usb booting works but, doesn't it have also a partition independent area like hdd's MBR?
<escott> zilly, execute it in a startup script. i dont understand what the question part of this question is
<smw_> zykotick9, my ubuntu-keyring is up to date and everyone would be complaining now ;-)
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: Reformatting should take out the whole volume.
<goodtime> yeah
<Flip_> I SUCK AT USB BOOTING
<sgo11> hi, what is the best screencast application in ubuntu now? Is that still recordmydesktop? I don't see it gets updated within three years. thanks.
<Flip_> I gave up long ago... don't know why it's my kryp
 * evildaemon notes to himself to write a new screenrecord app
<RenatoSilva> evildaemon: ok the problem is that I have GiBs of backup files (yes it was mixed with ubuntu install), I'm going to copy them to hdd then reformat it, thanks!
<zilly> escott, I'm unfamiliar with startup scripts.  I'll have to check them out.  Thanks.
<smw_> zykotick9, ideas?
<evildaemon> RenatoSilva: Thats what i'd do. Just copy them to your computers HDD then reformat.
<zykotick9> smw_: nope, sorry.  good luck.  change mirrors maybe?
<RenatoSilva> zilly: an easy way to run something when you log in is the session manager, you can add stuff there
<escott> zilly, presumably you would just put it in .bashrc, but you might want to wrap it in some kind of check of the $TERM variable so that it doesn't get started in situations that aren't appropriate
<smw_> zykotick9, what mirrors are you using?
<smw_> zykotick9, I am using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<zykotick9> smw_: won't help you ;)  i don't use ubuntu.
<sgo11> I tried gnome-shell default screencast app, it eats up all my RAM. just wondering if there are any better ones than recordmydesktop. thanks.
<Flip_> btw - found out BitTorrent is cracking down. Trackers are not who you think right now.
<zilly> escott, doens't .bashrc only run when the terminal is opened?
<smw_> zykotick9, I have another question. Should I trust the PPA mentioned here? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/how-to-install-vlc-2-0-in-ubuntu-10-04-11-10/
<escott> zilly, .bashrc is sourced by .profile. just look at .profile to see where. is that not what you want?
<zykotick9> smw_: up to you.  All PPAs are unsupported 3rd party, so do you trust that 3rd party?
<vadi2> Are notifications supposed to be non-transparent on Unity 2D?
<nathan28> smw_: if you read their code, sure
<xangua> smw_: no ppa is for trust, you use them at your own risk
<vadi2> They are a *real* bother because I cannot see anything under the notification, even with my mouse hovering it
<zilly> escott, thanks!  I tried that before but it didn't work.  I probably messed something up, though.
<smw_> zykotick9, I was asking if I should trust them :-P
<nathan28> smw_: DYODD
<smw_> zykotick9, I guess I need to find the src package and build manually after reading. What a paid
<smw_> pain*
<smw_> nathan28, eh?
<erik__> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<escott> smw_, you can trust the ppa, but don't trust anything i say
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<smw_> escott, thanks :-P
<Pikkachu> hi smw_
<craigbass1976> Anyone got a hp M1212nf?  I bought it because everything was supposed to work in linux, but I can't scan.  I believe there's a plugin I have to download, but I don't know where it is.
<smw_> Hi Pikkachu
<Pikkachu> smw_: not follwing but in general, you don't trust any ppa
<smw_> Pikkachu, yeah. All the guides are like "it is easy, just add this ppa"
<smw_> then I end up not getting the software :-\
<trueGreen> him
<nathan28> craigbass1976: do you have CUPS installed?
<smw_> Any ideas on how to get the src package from a ppa?
<Pikkachu> who was here helping me a few hours ago, I'm RenatoSilva. I was confused about what to do... it was a discussion about compiz, emerald, xfce, gnome, grub, windows, reinstall...
<smw_> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc/+packages
<trueGreen> anyone know how I can install pico on an AWS instance using yum?
<nathan28> you may need to uncomment a line in the config for an HP usb all-in-one
<Pikkachu> smw_: what are you looking for
<smw_> Pikkachu, the src package used to build the vlc packages
<craigbass1976> nathan28, I do.  I can print fine; I've not yet loked at cups logs for scan errors.  Would they even be in there?
<Pikkachu> smw_: when I add a ppa in synaptic like the line shown in the ppa page in LP, it adds two lines, one being for source code
<smw_> Pikkachu, ppa does the package builds... so it must have the src
<sacarlson> smw_: I see there is another VLC ppa  than what you saw https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily  that has daily builds
<nathan28> craigbass1976: you may need to be a member of the group "camera" for an hp scanner with CUPS
<smw_> sacarlson, any way to tell if it is from videolan?
<gerar> helo
<gerar> hello
<carp1> My laptop goes into terminal and it says there was a panic.  From here, my laptop is froze and I have to force reboot.  Can someone help me?
<nathan28> just fixed a version or two ago, may not have hit Ubuntu repos yet
<sacarlson> smw_: well if you see a link from there oficial site I guess
<smw_> sacarlson, yeah
<zykotick9> smw_: if your getting the source from the PPA, why not just use the binary?  (getting source from upstream "might" make sense)
<craigbass1976> nathan28, I don't even see a camera group
<smw_> zykotick9, getting the src package. Not the src.
<smw_> zykotick9, the src package should have relatively few files in it including a link to the source upstream.
<smw_> zykotick9, if it also contains the actual vlc src, I can always delete and replace it.
<escott> carp1, any distinctive words in the panic?
<Pikkachu> smw_: doesn't it add the src line for you?
<carp1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/photojan0635019pm.jpg/
<smw_> Pikkachu, I am not trying to add the repo
<Pikkachu> smw_: oh wait, the src line if for source of the app not the package sorry
<nathan28> crankharder: is it a USB printer?
<Pikkachu> smw_: you want the DEB source itself? just extract it
<nathan28> unplug it, plug it back in, and see what dmesg says at the end
<Pikkachu> smw_: .deb are compressed files
<nathan28> or messages.log
<escott> carp1, are you booting an installed system or a livecd?
<carp1> Its installed on the drive
<escott> carp1, you might try using a livecd to check the smart status of the disks
<GreenEmber> the version of transmission in the repo is 1.93 how would I go about installing a different version?
<carp1> escott:  Could you elaborate on that a little, please.
<Pikkachu> carp1: he just left
<carp1> I see that, thanks.
<sacarlson> escott: carp1: I think you can see the disk smart status without a livecd boot unless the system is that broken
<sacarlson> escott: sorry I don't think I read back far enuf to the panic part
<carp1> I am using the system right now.
<sgo11> hi, can anyone suggest a good screencast application in ubuntu? thanks.
<reisio> sgo11: gtk-recordmydesktop?
<sacarlson> sgo11: reisio: I've also used gtk-recordmydesktop it worked fine for me.
<zykotick9> GreenEmber: you could check for a PPA with another version ("/msg ubottu PPA" for details) or compile from source.
<reisio> sacarlson: me too
<reisio> well, recordmydesktop
<sgo11> reisio, thanks. that is the one I am currently using. but it doesn't get updated within three years. just wondering if there are any better ones. it does not record the top panel of my gnome-shell.
<reisio> but this being where this is, I suggested the GUI :p
<reisio> sgo11: there's one for accelerated stuff... it's called...
<GreenEmber> zykotick9:i got the ppa but it hasnt updated past version 1.93...
<GreenEmber> possibly because im running an older version of ubuntu
<sacarlson> reisio: oh I remember one fault in record it didn't see the video screens playing on the screen
<reisio> glc, that's its name
<reisio> https://github.com/nullkey/glc/wiki
<sgo11> reisio, thanks a lot. I will try that one.
<zykotick9> GreenEmber: are you running an ubuntu version pre-10.04?
<GreenEmber> im running 10.04
<GreenEmber> now am i going to just have to build this from source to get the latest version
<zykotick9> GreenEmber: are you familiar with checkinstall?  "/msg ubottu checkinstall" if not.
<sacarlson> reisio: from that link it apears that it will only capture one application at a time,  or will it do a full screen?
<GreenEmber> zykotick9: i am now, does that mean yes i do have to compile it myself?
<zykotick9> GreenEmber: i have no idea.  but probably.
<reisio> sacarlson: couldn't tell you
<GreenEmber> i assume i should remove the one thats currently installed
<SillyTalker> so i set my network settings in /etc/networking/interfaces, but it doesnt work
<SillyTalker> fir a wireless network
<SillyTalker> *for
<sacarlson> GreenEmber: I also run ubuntu 10.04, normaly when you don't see versions of apps above a number it's because they move qt libs or others that aren't supported on the older versions of ubuntu
<SillyTalker> what can be wrong? i set the essid, the key, the channel, ...
<rattatoue> SillyTalker, back to your Private lol
<SillyTalker> ok rattatoue thought you were gone or afk
<zykotick9> sacarlson: GreenEmber i'd think Transmission 2.03 at least will work on Lucid (or probably should)
<xangua> GreenEmber: if you use the transmission stable ppa you should have transmission 2.33
<xangua> at least*
<GreenEmber> xangua: i added the ppa but no luck
<tomvolek> trying to do sudo pecl install uploadprogress  and I get a message no release available for package "pecl.php.net/uploadprogress"  . Am I doing something wring ?
<GreenEmber> xangua: its still version 1.93 in synaptic
<sacarlson> xangua: your right I see ppa support on ubuntu transmission up to 2.33 at https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<sacarlson> GreenEmber: and that was for ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> (22:19:30) GreenEmber: xangua: i added the ppa but no luck - did you upgrade the system after that?
<GreenEmber> yes
<GreenEmber> oh wait hang on
<GreenEmber> i think i did it wrong
<GreenEmber> i accidentally added the wrong repo heh
<bambanx> guys i have a big problem when i enter on my ubuntu when i log ,  it back again to the same windows for login and it say some about edit /etc/defalt/saned ...
<bambanx> anyone can help me?
<grkblood> are there any hdmi wifi transmitters compatible with ubuntu?
<malibu> Does anyone know how to load the settings from gpointing-device-settings on startup?  I have to run it and move a slider slightly every time I boot to get it to apply.
<GreenEmber> grkblood: what is a hdmi wifi transmitter
<grkblood> GreenEmber, basically a wireless hdmi cable
<GreenEmber> they make those?
<grkblood> some companies do, yes
<GreenEmber> would you believe it works now that i added the right repo
<malibu> GreenEmber, Welcome to 2012.
<bambanx> guys i have a big problem when i enter i log ,  it back again to the same windows for login and it say some about edit /etc/defalt/saned ..., what can i do =( ?
 * Lint thinks that being locked out because of scanner is fun
<nathan28> LittleFool: what's your problem?
<nathan28> sorry wrong handle
<nathan28> Lint: what do you mean locked out b/c of scanner?
<Guest61569> hi. i installed awn for desktop, now my screen is blank with mouse cursor.
<zykotick9> nathan28: bambanx's error deals with saned, which is scanner related
<cloudgeek> sudo useradd -m -s /bin/bash fmaster
<cloudgeek> useradd: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later.
<cloudgeek> how can fix this
<Pikkachu> thanks all
<phpn00b> cloudgeek, restart your pc
<sacarlson> cloudgeek: maybe try logout and in or reboot?
<ineddhelp> i need help someone need to pm me
<sacarlson> ineddhelp: I don't see the question, did I miss something?
<sgo11> reisio, just FYI. I tried eidete screen recorder. I think it's very light and fast. satisfy my needs. it can also capture keyboard press. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/eidete-a-simple-screencasting-application.html
<ineddhelp> Any geek here knows if TOR is safe for online banking? Or any other account? Is it true wireshark can get our login on the entrance node?
<SillyTalker> so, i beg you to tell me how to setup my networking
<SillyTalker> it just wont work, whatever i try
<SillyTalker> and i'm not a new user or anything
<SillyTalker> whatever i do it will not connect to my wireless network
<SillyTalker> ok nvm :o
<SillyTalker> it finally works
<cowslammer> when I try to view WMV files, X crashes and I have to reboot.  Suggestions?
<Blue1> cowslammer: what are you using to view?
<reisio> sgo11: cool
<cowslammer> Blue1, I''m using the default app
<Blue1> cowslammer: which is?
<Blue1> cowslammer: did you install the codec?
<superdave321> What do i need software wise for bluetooth?
<cowslammer> blue1 it's the movie player
<cowslammer> blue1 where do I get the codec
<Blue1> cowslammer: i think ubuntu-restricted-extras installs that iirc
<Blue1> cowslammer: do you have a name for the movie player?
<zykotick9> cowslammer: if u-r-e doesn't have it, try w32codecs (or w64codecs) from medibuntu
<cowslammer> blue1 that is the name so far s I know
<zykotick9> cowslammer: Blue1 "movie player" aka totem
<Blue1> cowslammer: okay that is what I was trying to determine.
<Blue1> cowslammer: it sounds like the codecs maybe missing -- install as suggest, or try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<superdave321> how do I search for a driver for a usb device?
<damo22> lsusb
<Blue1> lsusb
<superdave321> thanks
<damo22> find the xxxx:xxxx code
<damo22> then google it
<superdave321> Thanks!
<scott_> Ctrl+Alt+f1 etc only gives me a black screen in both 2d and 3d unityy
<cowslammer> blue1 what does the command line look like using apt-get
<Guest73649> Ctrl+Alt+f1 etc only gives me a black screen in both 2d and 3d unity
<Blue1> cowslammer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<balajinix> 123
<rhin0> is it simple to replace xubuntu/ubuntu 10.04 as a partition (which is along side a copy of XP which I don't need to lose)
<zykotick9> Guest73649: are you currently trying to use a vga= line with your kernel?
<rhin0> I need to obliterate ubuntu 10.04 next to XP and replace it with xubuntu 10.04
<Guest73649> No, I'm trying to install the Nvidia proprietray drivers
<Guest73649> in Ubuntu 11.10
<Lint> rhin0, they use the same repositories, why 'obliterate'?
<rhin0> well I always just re-install
<cowslammer> blue1 u-r-e is already at latest version
<Blue1> cowslammer: ru on a 32 or 64 bit system?
<zykotick9> cowslammer: your best bet might be to install the 2nd best media player on GNU/Linux VLC and see if it works.
<cowslammer> blue1 32
<rhin0> nobody knows?
<Blue1> cowslammer: let me get over to my ubuntu system
<reisio> rhin0: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Lint> how to request package deletion from the universe?
<rhin0> ty reisio
<Blue1> cowslammer: you would need to add the mediabuntu repo and get the w32codecs
<reisio> Lint: become that package's author, then change the license and be a grump
<Lint> and seriously?
<reisio> seriously
<reisio> free software, it isn't up to you
<Blue1> cowslammer: this may help:  http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<cowslammer> blue1 to what do i add mediabuntu -
<Blue1> you can use synaptic
<Lint> package is long dead upstream but still included, it needs to be fixed
<reisio> Lint: free software
<Guest73649> anyone know why tty1, 2, 3 etc is only a blackscreen in Ubuntu 11.10?
<reisio> it's dead when it stops working or becomes a security risk
<Blue1> cowslammer: private message ok?
<reisio> and even then, pretty much only when it's so un-useful nobody forks it or maintains it
<ZeloZelos> Guest73649, it should show a login
<Guest73649> Zelo, what do you mean?>
<ZeloZelos> you hit alt ctrl and 4 for instance, should show the machines name and login:
<Guest73649> No, it's goes to a black screen
<ZeloZelos> :/
<ZeloZelos> dont see how thats possible
<superdave321> Bluetooth dongle is not being recognised by my system. found it's usb id is 0a12:0001, but can't find helpful info online. acts like a missing driver. any ideas?
<Guest73649> brb
<damo22> could be your video drivers are not working in console mode
<damo22> it does that on my mac
<ZeloZelos> how crazy is that..guess its nvidea rofl
<damo22> i think its EFI
<ZeloZelos> heres a good one, when i install the nvidea driver for my sys, it disables opengl, which i have dual layered graphics nvidia controlled by intel hd
<rhin0> nvidia seems to be like the only driver I see - always nvidia - everything nvidia
<ZeloZelos> nvidia=microsoft=needed driver=big trouble all the time
<scott__> How do I make my video drivers work in console mode?
<ZeloZelos> scott__, do you need console mode?
<damo22> scott__,  what kind of pc
<scott__> I need to shutdown lightdm in order to install the latest Nvidia proprietary drivers...
<rattatoue> Is there a ubuntu channel for 12.04?
<Jordan_U> rattatoue: Yes. #ubuntu+1
<ZeloZelos> rattatoue, maybe the coders channel, since its not released yet
<scott__> It seems like even new version of Ubuntu, I have to go through a new learning process.
<superdave321> Bluetooth dongle is not being recognised by my system. found it's usb id is 0a12:0001, but can't find helpful info online. acts like a missing driver. any ideas?
<ZeloZelos> probably true scott__ , new versions=new options, more stuff to break..i mean play with
<Jordan_U> scott__: What's wrong with the drivers installed by the Addititional Drivers tool?
<Guest37391> Any one help me with the voice on empathy messenger for yahoo account on Ubuntu 11.10 32bit OS, the voice is grayed out in the menu, any ideas please ?
<scott__> They have a demon.
<god-zotac> does anyone here have the e-350 or e-450 zacate?  I'm trying to get fglrx with hardware acceleration working in 11.10 and everytime i try to play a video it crashes X,  this doesn't happen with the open source driver, but of course i don't have hardware acceleration with that driver either
<scott__> and it keeps sucking my life force from me while I'm sleeping.
<scott__> They sit on my chest...
<scott__> it's real scary
<nathan28> scott__: mine mostly just sit inside my computer running on treadmills
<nathan28> more like hamsters really
<nathan28> god-zotacc: that chipset sucks w/ fglrx and radeon both
<nathan28> oh he left
<ZeloZelos> ubuntu needs a team of 1000's to make drivers for video cards n trouble shoot them to end microsoft's check mate on functionality which is keeping ubuntu from playing those great games, sure theres a few..
<superdave321> Bluetooth dongle is not being recognised by my system. found it's usb id is 0a12:0001, but can't find helpful info online. acts like a missing driver. any ideas?
<reisio> ZeloZelos: that has nothing to do with video drivers
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: until you convince nvidia & ati (err amd) to open there drivers, not much ubuntu or any other distro can do...
<reisio> ZeloZelos: if a company wants to make a game that requires DirectX, and then program the game so poorly that it doesn't run via Wine, that is something Canonical and everyone else can do virtually nothing about
<reisio> zykotick9: nothing to do with drivers
<reisio> as far as drivers go, Linux is outcompeting everything
<reisio> there is no OS that supports more hardware
<Lint> reisio, useless hardware
<reisio> Lint: yup, useless hardware that someone needed a driver to use
<reisio> the definition of useless
<ZeloZelos> they are open to microsoft, which i bet somehow owns/controlls those companies
<reisio> are you talking about nvidia & ati?
<reisio> there are Linux drivers for their devices...
<reisio> multiple ones
<reisio> Windows has only one set of drivers for them
<reisio> make sense please :p
<ZeloZelos> but they break stuff
<reisio> so do Windows drivers
<reisio> the difference is you pay extra for a computer someone has assembled to work properly with FOO drivers preinstalled
<ZeloZelos> or just dont work, but windows drivers work most of the time, with less problems, just click update driver?
<reisio> comparing that to a computer you put together with minimal knowledge is not particularly useful
<reisio> ZeloZelos: wow, okay so you're from a different planet :p
<ZeloZelos> true
<ZeloZelos> hehee
<reisio> /join ##windows and just watch for a little while
<reisio> it's the same as here, only they pay for it and it was already installed FOR THEM
<Lint> reisio, why my 3 years old driver performs better than today's opensource? it's nonsence
<Lint> *windows
<SoulShadow> because it's opensource
<reisio> Lint: why do we have to compare it to the open source driver?
<reisio> Lint: if it's a nvidia or ati device, there are official drivers
<SoulShadow> imo, FOSS drivers rarely work as well as their proprietary counterparts
<reisio> open source always wins in the end, though
<Lint> reisio, official drivers do not work on linux since 2009
<SoulShadow> uh
<ZeloZelos> ok so show me the driver that works with my nvidea m550 that dont break open gl
<SoulShadow> what?
<cowslammer> blue1 i'm using Xchat - how do I start a private msg?
<SoulShadow> i use AMD's latest drivers in linux
<SoulShadow> 12.1 catalyst
<reisio> Lint: so you're happy to use 3-year-old drivers on Windows, but to do so on Linux... makes Linux lame?
<reisio> nobody's making you update, either
<SoulShadow> linux has a long way to go to catch the usability of windows
<Lint> reisio, I CANNOT use 3 year old driver on Linux, it doesn't work
<reisio> Lint: of course it works
<SoulShadow> Lint: what card do you have
<Blue1> cowslammer: lazy and use pidgin but I opened an im channel
<Lint> X1300
<reisio> SoulShadow: no it hasn't, don't be absurd
<SoulShadow> radeon open source driver
<SoulShadow> for the x1300
<SoulShadow> works fine
<Lint> it sucks
<god-zotac> sorry for asking a question and leaving, i am trying to troubleshoot my radeon card using fglrx playing video with acceleration, and everytime i try to play something it crashes my X server
<SoulShadow> i have an x1400 in my old inspiron
<SoulShadow> works fine
<SoulShadow> the CARD SUCKS
<FloodBot1> SoulShadow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> god-zotac: did you try another player?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<SoulShadow> just saying, the ubuntu page says this is the chat channel ;)
<god-zotac> reisio:: vlc and parole both crash. vlc will play if i use the GLX output module, but with the default or XCB it crashes
<bazhang> SoulShadow, not the chat channel, the support channel
<bazhang> SoulShadow, #ubuntu-offtopic is the chit chat channel
<reisio> god-zotac: so use glx?
<god-zotac> reisio:: im trying to get it to work with hardware acceleration
<ZeloZelos> i did :) id like to know which driver and where 2 get it that wont break opengl on my system, running nvidea geforce gt540m, which also includes intel hd graphics family
<Saber-> So how about...  I have a symlink that mediatomb and mythtv can't follow unless I am logged into my serversomehow.  this seems really interesting to me
<god-zotac> reisio:: if i wanted to use the GLX module i would have stuck with the radeon open source driver..
<superdave321> Bluetooth dongle is not being recognised by my system. found it's usb id is 0a12:0001, but can't find helpful info online. acts like a missing driver. any ideas?
<SoulShadow> "The best place to start for general help with Ubuntu or just to meet other Ubuntu users is #ubuntu or one of the many local language channels."
<SoulShadow> ;)
<SoulShadow> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chat
<god-zotac> reisio:: i have the Zacate apu, and it is kinda pointless to not try and get hw acceleration working
<bazhang> SoulShadow, and?
<SoulShadow> 'meet other ubuntu users' != support :)
<bomberman_> [03:22] <SoulShadow> ;)
<bomberman_> [03:22] <SoulShadow> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chat
<bomberman_> [03:22] <god-zotac> reisio:: i have the Zacate apu, and it is kinda pointless to not try and get hw acceleration working
<bomberman_> [03:22] <bazhang> SoulShadow, and?
<bomberman_> [03:22] <SoulShadow> 'meet other ubuntu users' != support :)
<FloodBot1> bomberman_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> god-zotac: are you aware that GLX is hardware acceleration (when it's not software emulated)?
<Lesterwood> guys, remember the summer of 2006?
<bazhang> !ot | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<terminhell> Anyone have any problems?
<god-zotac> zykotick9:: i'm aware that it doesn't take advantage of libva with that extension :D
<Saber-> terminhell: poke
<ZeloZelos> anybody have an acer aspire n i7 , nvidea gt 540m that has a good driver that dont break open gl?
<terminhell> Saber-: *ouch
<superdave321> Bluetooth dongle is not being recognised by my system. found it's usb id is 0a12:0001, but can't find helpful info online. acts like a missing driver. any ideas?
<terminhell> bobo37773: howdy
<bobo37773> terminhell: heylo
<Etherael> Getting very sluggish performance in oneiric running in virtualbox with opengl / compiz, I recall it being a lot faster than this (feels around 15 fps) am using 2x HD6950 so it definitely isn't the hardware
<Etherael> I remember a fix something like vsync in compiz config but I only see vblank now and ita ppears to do nothing.
<Saber-> So how about...  I have a symlink that mediatomb and mythtv can't follow unless I am logged into my serversomehow.
<Etherael> anyone have any idea?
<nathan28> Etherael: how much ram, cpu and vram did you give the VM?
<terminhell> Etherael: hardware acceleration isnt enabled somewhere
<ineddhelp> jghjghj
<Etherael> nathan28: max vram (I think that was 128mb) 3d accel enabled, 4096gb ram, 3 CPU cores.
<ineddhelp> someone help me pm me right here right now
<Lint> ineddhelp, mental?
<bazhang> ineddhelp, ask in channel
<Etherael> 2d video acceleration is disabled, but that's because the virtualbox manager said to disable it.
<bazhang> Lint, thats unacceptable stop it
<ineddhelp> Lint: No way. computer problem
<nathan28> ineddhelp: i hope this is an awesome troll bomb
<bazhang> !guidelines > Lint
<ubottu> Lint, please see my private message
<Etherael> also it seems plenty fast for IO / CPU, just the opengl is very slow compared to what I would expect.
<Saber-> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ineddhelp> bashang: how do I ask in channel?
<terminhell> *facepalm
<bazhang> ineddhelp, type right here, thats how
<terminhell> type right here right now
<ZeloZelos> rofl
<zykotick9> Etherael: VBox doesn't actually have Hardware Acceleration in VMs (ie. it's not using your graphics card directly), it's software emulated 3d - it's not going to be blazing fast
<ZeloZelos> nice terminhell
<terminhell> ZeloZelos: you missed a few good facepalms last night haha
<Blue1> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<nathan28> Etherael: if you need performance avoid virtualization
<ZeloZelos> Etherael, you running vb outta windows?
<Etherael> nathan28: I know it won't be awesome, but I know also that I've had better opengl performance than this on a much, much slower machine.
<Etherael> ZeloZelos: Yep.
<ineddhelp> I cannot run Ubuntu smoothly on my computer with 512MB/1GB Intel Core Duo 1.8GHz
<nathan28> ineddhelp: that's b/c unity gobbles up resources
<ZeloZelos> Etherael, not trying to be funny, but did you get the drivers n stuff if applicable
<nathan28> try a lighter-weight environment like xfce
<ineddhelp> nathan28: what? can you explain and how can I resolve it?
<Etherael> ZeloZelos: Got the guest drivers installed yeah, I'm not sure if there's anything extra needed beyond that, but I don't think so.
<nathan28> ineddhelp: moar ram
<terminhell> mooaarrrrr
<nathan28> cpu is fine but unity is kinda heavy on ram use
<terminhell> try fallback
<ineddhelp> Is it OK if I use lubuntu? I can have 1 GB RAM at most.
<nathan28> ineddhelp: yes
<nathan28> lxde is nice
<terminhell> lulbuntu
<nathan28> easier than unity
<ZeloZelos> Etherael, there are a few drivers for some systems (thats IF i understand it right) that help use the functions you are trying to use, but if it worked faster b4, probably not it, the reason i asked is if you may have updated/changed them
<Lint> actually it's terrible to configure
<nathan28> lxde?
<ineddhelp> If I want to use Ubuntu, how many RAM should I have?
<nathan28> no it's not, do you have a text editor?
<terminhell> 2 ram
<zykotick9> !requirements | ineddhelp
<ubottu> ineddhelp: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<nathan28> ineddhelp: modern linux kernel recoomendations are around 256mb ram
<terminhell> you need at least 2 rams
<nathan28> but your desktop is going to eat more
<zykotick9> nathan28: 1GB actually for Ubuntu
<nathan28> zykotick9: i said kernel
<ZeloZelos> Etherael, you have the lates vb right?
<nathan28> you can whittled it down to a few MB
<Etherael> ZeloZelos: Yep.
<nathan28> but that's probably a bit advanced ATM
<ZeloZelos> Etherael, did u upgrade it or install it that way?
<Etherael> ZeloZelos: Upgraded a few times, can't remmeber exact revision I installed it on.
<superdave321> Bluetooth dongle is not being recognised by my system. found it's usb id is 0a12:0001, but can't find helpful info online. acts like a missing driver. any ideas?
<nathan28> ineddhelp: w/ 512MB ram go for lubuntu or another OOTB LXDE install
<Etherael> This used to be just a vagrant box but I've added the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<ZeloZelos> Etherael, ok place 2 start, save your machine(s) and remove/reinstall
<ZeloZelos> vb
<ineddhelp> nathan28: can I use any Debian with 512MB or 1 GB?
<nathan28> ineddhelp: yes
<nathan28> don't remember what DE debian ships with by default
<nathan28> but you'll be able to get lxde on it
<ineddhelp> nathan28: really? I can't use Ubuntu remember
<nathan28> ineddhelp: you might look into crunchbang
<ZeloZelos> ineddhelp try dsl
<bazhang> ineddhelp, #debian for debian support please
<zykotick9> ineddhelp: debian is significantly lighter then ubuntu
<nathan28> ineddhelp: lightweight, has OOTB configuration, fairly user-friendly
<nathan28> check in their forums and /or IRC
<ZeloZelos> can i say its full name in here (dsl)  d...small linux
<Lint> zykotick9, how's that?
<Saber-> That is so... impossible!!  ssh into my server.  Mediatomb can find its music directory fine.  If I close the ssh, it immediately loses it
<bazhang> ZeloZelos, lets stick to recommending ubuntu supported derivatives please
<zykotick9> Lint: it's OT
<ZeloZelos> bazhang, true..didnt think of it that way
<superdave321> I have a bluetooth usb dongle with id 0a12:0001 which is listed as useable in everything i can find online, but bluetooth utility doesn't recognise that it is plugged in. how do i resolve this?
<ZeloZelos> ubuntustudio comes with xfce its pretty small, just dont install some of the stuff
<ineddhelp> CAn I ask something, is it true TOR is not safe to login into accounts, because the last node can see your login info even with https
<bazhang> ineddhelp, thats hardly on topic here
<ineddhelp> come on, I change to Ubuntu for security and I add TOR to increase security
<bazhang> ineddhelp, tor on irc?
<ineddhelp> no on online banking
<ineddhelp> all
<pnorman__> tor isn't about security, it's about being anonymous
<nathan28> ineddhelp: tor is a proxy
<nathan28> in theory it anonymizes
<Lint> ineddhelp, ubuntu won't affect your security much unless it's livecd
<nathan28> in practice it's a little more complicated
<ineddhelp> Wait a sec! What is LiveCD? I've been hearing that a few times
<ZeloZelos> lint live cd isnt secure? good thing to konw
<nathan28> ineddhelp: i hope this is a really good punchline
<Lint> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<terminhell> i smell a troll
<urfr332gO> ZeloZelos, actually a ubuntu live cd is recommended it saves no data.
<bazhang> terminhell, unnecessary
<ineddhelp> You mean using it without installing it? I'm sorry I'm kinda dumb. Using it only from the USB?
<bazhang> ineddhelp, sure live usb could do
<bazhang> !usb | ineddhelp
<ubottu> ineddhelp: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Haze-_> just installed ubuntu 11.04 today with oracle VM VirtualBox , never used ubuntu before. anyone got some good reading material for new years ?
<bazhang> check the last link ineddhelp
<nathan28> Haze: google the rute manual
<Jordan_U> !manual | Haze-_
<zykotick9> !manual | Haze-_
<ubottu> Haze-_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !manual | Haze-_
<bazhang> heh
<ineddhelp> Let me get this straight, for security, install Ubuntu to hard disk, then shut down, boot from an USB for LiveCD for security????????
<Haze-_> thanks
<bazhang> !rute | nathan28 Haze-_
<Haze-_> !manual | Haze-_
<ubottu> nathan28 Haze-_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ubottu> Haze-_, please see my private message
<Haze-_> ok
<bazhang> ineddhelp, no
<nathan28> ineddhelp: what do you mean, 'security'
<nathan28> what is your concern?
<nathan28> "security" means many things
<Lint> nathan28, third party monitoring, apparently
<ZeloZelos> anybody know how to get the nvidia driver for the gt 540m to work without messing up opengl?
<nathan28> like an ISP? NSA? ACTA? good luck
<ejv> you guys can discuss all that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ejv> (and girls)
<nathan28> ejv: both of them
<ineddhelp> I'm sorry. OK thank you I'm going. I misread about LiveCD is more unsecure. I thought it was more secure using LiveCD. SOrry bye :D
<ZeloZelos> or has anyone installed a nvidia driver that broke opengl figured out how to fix it?
<mohamedtouj> hih
<mohamedtouj> how to hack wifi ?
<Saber-> ZeloZelos: I don't mean to be unhelpful but my experience with hardware acceleration in linux is to just give up..
<bazhang> mohamedtouj, not supported here
<ejv> !ot | mohamedtouj
<ubottu> mohamedtouj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Saber-> That's pretty awesome.  How do I haxor the interwebs.
<ZeloZelos> Saber-, you'r prob right, but ill keep pecking at it, maybe eventually
<ejv> if you have to ask how, then you're doing it wrong.
 * Lint starts to thijnk irc is useless
<ZeloZelos> Saber-, its kinda ironic, i only got ubuntu/linux because blender runs way good (in its own environment) but then i got a new system because i needed more hardware for blender stuff hehee
<ZeloZelos> and cant run blender because the driver broke the opengl, guess its another re-install for me
<ZeloZelos> but leaving out the driver this time
<Saber-> doh
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: did i see you mention you have one of those intel/nvidia graphics cards?  if so, i believe you need so special software to get that working correctly.
<zykotick9> s/so/some/
<ZeloZelos> zykotick9, yup yup, where do i start? hahaaa :))
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: sorry, i don't know - but someone else might.
<ZeloZelos> zykotick9, where did you hear about it b4?..how do u know i prob need special software?
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: i believe there are perhaps 2 competing options... i just don't have that hardware and thus have no personal experience.  I've seen it discussed here several times before.
<ZeloZelos> zykotick9, ah, gotcha...just breaks ma heart
<Haze-_> what irc client would you recommend for ubuntu
<ZeloZelos> xchat
<rattatoue> xchat
<superdave321> that's the default, right?
<Haze-_> yeah
<superdave321> thought so...
<ZeloZelos> Haze-_, there is one that comes with kde its pretty nice too but dont know its name
<rhin0> haze__:  pidgin
<rhin0> pidgin or xchat for a bit more sophistication
<rhin0> pidgin won't display unicode
<haze__> i use xchat, i thought pidgin was for IM apps ?
<rhin0> but pidgin is very basic and easy to set up/operate
<ZeloZelos> can i install the nvidia driver that breaks opengl on a live session so i can mess with it w/o messing up the installed one?
<rhin0> pidgin will deal with im - pidgin was gaim (aol instant etc)
 * Blue1 uses pidgin
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: won't work, nvidia requires a kernel modules, thus requires a reboot
<ZeloZelos> dang
<rhin0> it'll deal with most chat protocols - very basic - part of most installations
<rhin0> xchat gives you a log of previous chat automatically - deals with colors - unicode
<ZeloZelos> is it possible to install to usb instead of running live ?
<Blue1> so does pidgin
<Saber-> Why can't my mediatomb or mythtv user access a symlink'd directory in their /home... unless I am currently logged into the server
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: sure
<Saber-> How does that even make sense
<rhin0> there is also bitchx which people use but that is ncurses - only works within bash shell - again - more power
<Jordan_U> ZeloZelos: Yes. The same way you would install to an internal drive.
<haze__> test... 测试
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: ru trying to install linux to a flash drive?
<rhin0> blue1 - not automatically
<haze__> oh nice, i like unicode
<terminhell> what about irssi for irc chat?
<zykotick9> rhin0: don't suggest bitchx (it's got issues), irssi is a good cli irc client
<Blue1> rhin0: true that
<ZeloZelos> Blue1, just for testing but yeah, i have a 10gb flash
<Saber-> ZeloZelos: Yeah, no problems.  It's pretty neat to do that, and then use the internal drives for raid1 or something
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: hang on I have a recipe for that.
<sacarlson> ZeloZelos: how about making a custom iso file put it on usb to test your nvidia,  not sure about the details
<arubin> Why does the Ubuntu website recommend the 32-bit version?
<ZeloZelos> sacarlson, then id have 2 learn how to make a custom iso, about how the drivers work, and how to diagnose/detect whats goin on on top of the subtle differances between running off usb vs hard drive
<ZeloZelos> ill probably get no where anyhow, but its worth a shot
<rattatoue> I would guess because if someone is new and has no idea what there doing, no matter if there computer can run 32 or 64, 32 will still work on both.
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: Bumblebee is the name of one of those hybrid-graphics software
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: http://pkill-9.com/ubuntu-2-go/
<lucascastro> arubin: cause 32bits run on both machines.
<lucascastro> 32bits and 64bits
<ZeloZelos> thank you Blue1 cant wait to dig in :)
<cowslammer> .
<Diaoer> i think 32bit soft is  much than 64bit,and 32bit hardware is still more
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: leave me some feedback - let me know how it goes
<sacarlson> ZeloZelos: ya I'm not sure it's worth the trouble,  just create another partition on the hd you have and try install a secound copy of ubuntu there
<haze__> how do you join a second irc server on xchat ?
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: only 16 semiconvenient steps
<cowslammer> blue1 pls re-open the private channel
<Blue1> haze__: /j #channelname
<ZeloZelos> sacarlson, heh...didnt even think of that..good lookin out man!
<rhin0> arubin - because most machines were 32 bit
<haze__> bluel no a second server without disconnecting from the first server
<Blue1> haze__: oh don't use xchat so dunno -- I have use irssi though
<superdave321> haze__: on your contact list, Room>Join...
<haze__> ok
<rhin0> haze__:  add server
<cowslammer> blue1 vlc crashed the same way the other app
<Saber-> in irssi you just type /connect <othernetwork>
<ZeloZelos> Blue1, dont look too daunting to me @) ill get it going now, thanks again, im gonna do both, make the usb and a new partition to mess with, the usb ill make it a pocket copy to take to friends n show off hahaaa
<Blue1> cowslammer: okay let;s go to im?
<haze__> in mirc its /server -m  servername   to connect to multiple servers
<haze__> not sure about xchat though
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: hopefully avoid the pitfalls....
<WaffleGod> http://imgur.com/hbwCr idk if anyone can see the error
<WaffleGod> Will this disk still work
<ZeloZelos> Blue1, n ill be sure to let you know how it went
<ZeloZelos> in the comments
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: thanks
<Diaoer> i use the web.freenode.net,because soft version cant connect to freenode server
<Saber-> WaffleGod: nope
<ZeloZelos> i actually did this b4 but i used a microsd, and adapter, but you cant boot from that config
<Jordan_U> WaffleGod: Probably not.
<Saber-> Burn another one.
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: yeah it's slower on a micro sd, depends on what class.
<ZeloZelos> it was old
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: and ext4 seems to work fine, no need to use ext2 -
<Jordan_U> ZeloZelos: You can boot from an SD card, as long as the firmware supports booting from USB (or from its internal card reader).
<Saber-> There's a chance the error is some part of the cd you won't use in your install, but unless that's the last cd for a hundred miles, it's better to juts burn a new one
<WaffleGod> I actually dont have another cd
<WaffleGod> and I am new to ubuntu
<WaffleGod> So i figured I would come here and ask
<Jordan_U> WaffleGod: Do you have a flash drive?
<WaffleGod> Jordan_U Not where I am right now
<gome> This may be the wrong spot to ask but the support from the website directed me here, can anyone answer a quick question on installing ubuntu?
<ZeloZelos> Jordan_U it wouldnt boot from the adapter with the microsd in it, probably works with an sd card though
<gome> After booting from a usb drive, I hit install, and i'm treated to a seemingly unending screen of ................ I can hit esc to cancel and enter to start again. Is this the installation process or does there seem to be a problem?
<sacarlson> WaffleGod: do you have a usb flash disk (key drive)?
<Pikkachu> Jordan_U: oh I got oneiric installed lalala lalala
<Jordan_U> gome: That is definitely *not* the installation process :)
<WaffleGod> sacarlson not where I am now
<Jordan_U> gome: How did you create the USB drive?
<Bsims> I got my new hw picked out 2nd gen core i5-2500, intel BOXDH67BLB3, 8 gig of ddr3, and a 1tb Caviar Black... any issues anyone know about graphics or stabilty wise?
<ZeloZelos> gome did you use unetbootin or universal to install the installer/live cd ... and did you choose one of the recommended dist from the pulldowns or your own, if its your own it prob wont work
<Pikkachu> gome: screenshots?
<WaffleGod> How do I know what part of the cd is the error?
<gome> hah. I figured as much. I used the unetbootin
<Saber-> I like that my problem is too weird for anyone to have any idea how to help, lol
<gome> sorry the universal
<Bsims> Saber-: heh whats the issue?
<sacarlson> WaffleGod: I assume from the error that the drive or the media is bad
<ZeloZelos> gome downloaded a differant one instead of the ones listed?
<Saber-> Why can't my mediatomb or mythtv user access a symlink'd directory in their /home... unless I am currently logged into the server
<Pikkachu> Saber-: what problem
<gome> and i downloaded 11.10 from ubuntu website
<Blue1> Saber-: permissions?
<Bsims> Saber-: did you check the permissions for the destination of that symlink?
<WaffleGod> sacarlson I think its my disk drive
<Pikkachu> Saber-: oh sorry no idea
<ZeloZelos> gome the installer for dvd's and such wont run right but the installer program will boot on some of them
<gome> and don't have screenshots atm, working on a different comp
<WaffleGod> I am not 100% sure however
<Saber-> If I ssh in, it works fine.  If I logout, it disappears from the mediatomb library
<sacarlson> WaffleGod:  so without eather a cd media or flash drive do you have another linux system that is running within access?
<X-tonic> Is ubuntu considering a python3 move anytime soon? say by around 12.10?
<WaffleGod> sacarlson nope
<Bsims> Saber-: assuming your permissions are correct ya got a wierd one
<WaffleGod> Should I just try reburning the disk, but at a slower speed
<Saber-> lol ya...
<Pikkachu> gome: I successfully installed the downloaded iso onto my usb stick today using unetbootin
<gome> i followed ubuntu's instructions i thought on booting from a usb drive to install, what should i try instead?
<Bsims> WaffleGod: Yup and check the md5sum for it
<ejv> you don't need to wait for ubuntu, to get in on python3+
<WaffleGod> Bsims checked the md5
<sacarlson> WaffleGod: I have installed ubuntu from hd to hd,  ok that almost covers it other than boot pxe
<WaffleGod> its good
<Pikkachu> X-tonic: applications need to be compatible with python 3 for it starting becoming default
<Saber-> I guess I can just move the media into mediatomb's directory.
<ZeloZelos> Blue1 is it necessary to make the windows partition on it?
<Bsims> Yeah try it on a lower speed, but it should work
<gome> It starts with Loading /casper/vmlinuz.... then continues with the ......s btw
<X-tonic> ejv, yeah, i know i could just download and use py3, but py3 is been around for more than a year now
<WaffleGod> ok, afk
<sacarlson> WaffleGod: I have installed systems over ethernet with pxe but never used windows as a host but it can be done
<Blue1> ZeloZelos: no, but some people want that, that is how to do it though
<X-tonic> and now i believe most of the apps work with py3
<ZeloZelos> Blue1, ah ok
 * Bsims is off to bed
<WaffleGod> sacarlson I am not that good with this stuff, yet, and dont really have another computer I can use
<Pikkachu> X-tonic: so you'd expect everybody or like 90% to have migrated from py2? that didn't happen afaik
<gome> i'm wondering if maybe i missed some sort of setup process before where i'm at
<WaffleGod> well, imma do it at 1x write speed
<WaffleGod> cant go wrong there
<Pikkachu> X-tonic: yeah your belief is wrong afaik
<Jordan_U> gome: It's probably a bug of some sort, rather than an error on your part.
<sacarlson> WaffleGod: then I would wait and buy a usb flash drive for like $4 and do it later
<terminhell> gome: have you tried dd?
<Pikkachu> gome: can't you just do it again, unetbootin?
<gome> thanks, yeah I can try that. It took an hour and a half for some reason to burn the iso though
<WaffleGod> sacarlson I am going to try burning it at a really low speed and see if it works
<gome> and what's dd?
<sacarlson> WaffleGod: yes always use the slowest speeds posible
<terminhell> ill take that as a no. nvm, not sure how easily it would be to use to burn a cd anyways
<WaffleGod> was using 12x before, gunna try on like 2x
<Pikkachu> gome: it took me no more than 5 minutes to extract the iso onto the usb stick, yours seems a bit slow no?
<Jordan_U> gome: Can you try booying the USB on another machine?
<BoomerBile> is mod_rewrite enabled by default in ubuntu with apache2 freshly installed?
<rhin0> usb-creator-gtk I always use
<rhin0> it can take a while
<terminhell> usb 1.1 drive????
<Pikkachu> BoomerBile: I don't believe it is
<ZeloZelos> ok, off 2 reboot n install to usb
<gome> it was extremely slow, i'm not sure why it took so long. thought it was strange too. This system I am on should be more than capable unless the usb drive i'm usually is just extremely terrible
<BoomerBile> Pikkachu, what do i need to install to get it working?
<X-tonic> hm.. possibly.. but on gentoo for instance, about half a year back too, i could get nowhere with py3. Now however, each and every package I have installed, has been installed with py 3.2 and all of it working fine.
<rhin0> usb is slow
<rhin0> its a lot of data
<gome> i can try dual booting on this system
<ZeloZelos> thank s for the help guys and keep gettin da linux on !
<sacarlson> BoomerBile: I don't think so but not sure
<Pikkachu> BoomerBile: no idea
<rhin0> i mean flash is slow to write to
<Pikkachu> BoomerBile: I'd search for some package
<terminhell> with unetbootin you may have to set the 'boot' flag in gparted or something else
<sacarlson> BoomerBile: as I have mod_rewite active on mine but I think I changed it or a package I installed did
<terminhell> and in some bios's you have to manually select the usb drive from the bios dev boot options
<X-tonic> All I am saying is that at sometime the leap has to be made, and jumping to py3 as default will only accelerate the py3 migration of obsolete packages
<Pikkachu> rhin0: I've downoaded oneiric iso today abd burnt it onto my sub stick with unetbootin, it took me just a few minutes... it was just about extracting not burning
<terminhell> and sometimes just keep trying to boot from it a few times. Unetbootin is buggy at times
<gome> gotcha yeah i'll try it again
<Pikkachu> gome: I think it shouldn't be that slow even in USB 1.x
<gome> i'm trying to see if i can boot from the system i'm chatting on
<Pikkachu> gome: it's not a burning process, it just extracts the iso onto your usb drive
<terminhell> well, its a bit more than that
<gome> oh gotcha
<rhin0> anything <= 5 minutes isn't an issue - point is whether it succeeds in the burn
<gast2root> howto hide fast user switching in main bar?
<c31r2g> live disk ubuntu 11.04 with unetbootin doesnt work atleast for me,use pendrivelinux soft instead
<BoomerBile> thanks sacarlson
<terminhell> with usb, best bet is dd. period.
 * rhin0 never got ubuntu 10.10 to install once
<rhin0> gave up on it
<gome> would running ubuntu from this computer, installing inside windows from this usb drive i created from universal usb installer serve as the testing i need to determine the problem?
<rhin0> skipped it (won't install)
<zykotick9> terminhell: almost as good as cat ;)
<gome> or should i try something other than universal usb installer?
<BoomerBile> sacarlson, i guess it's a2enmod rewrite, then edit the conf files to allowoverride...
<terminhell> dd...
<sacarlson> BoomerBile: sounds about right
<BoomerBile> sacarlson, thanks
<sacarlson> BoomerBile: can't hurt to enable it two times even if it's already active
<BoomerBile> sacarlson, yeah... gentoo guy here, don't use ubuntu much but i chose that for my server i'm renting... taking some getting used to
<grkblood> how do i set deluge as my default torrent app in google chrome?
<terminhell> its a desktop global
<terminhell> preferred applications
<gome> i guess i'll try to extract it again
<superdave321> having problem with my bluetooth dongle with usb id 0a12:0001. any help would be awesome.
<terminhell> gome what OS are you using to make the usb image?
<grkblood> tereserm23, i dont see torrent as an option for default applications
<gome> xp sp3
<terminhell> first, make sure the usb is fat32 formated.
<gome> got that
<rattatoue> anyone got xbmc in ubuntu? I installed it and when I go to start it, it complains about missing OPENGL or something, but I am running on the latest Nvidia driver.
<terminhell> download the OS iso manually. then with unetbootin select the .iso image option to manually search for the file.
<gome> done that
<rattatoue> gome, by any chance is the USB not booting?
<gome> still don't know why the installer takes so long to extract onto the usb
<terminhell> because
<gome> it is booting to usb, i get the GUI for ubuntu at boot, so it is right?
<rattatoue> gome, yes
<terminhell> it has to unzip a huge amount of data
<superdave321> rattatoue: Someone here was just saying that the newest nvidia driver actually breaks opengl...
<rattatoue> superdave321, *facepalms*
<gome> I apologize for being painfully new to linux. I've only used windows and I've read up on ubuntu and trying to install it on the laptop to see what i think
<gome> the extraction is taking forever again
<rattatoue> superdave321, okay ty
<superdave321> rattatoue: np
<sacarlson> gome: is it a very old laptop?
<rattatoue> gome, maybe your computer is slow
<gome> the laptop is pretty old, my computer should be fine
<rhin0> I always use usb-creator-gtk (sudo usb-creator-gtk) gome - blank the usb then select the image iso, write - is always straightforward - so what if it takes a few minutes - 100% reliable
<gome> unless i'm missing something
<sacarlson> gome: try another usb plug if available
<rhin0> otherwise write to a dvd - just write the iso (right click on the file in the file manager (nautilus)) and write after setting properties so it writes at the lowest speed
<gome> 3 ghz athlon 64 x2, 6000+, 3 gbs ram
<gome> i'll try another plug, good idea
<rhin0> possibly his usb key is not blanked still has the windows filing system on it
<plouffe> when I type "arp" it shows me about 50 IP addresses, all on the same interface, but only two entries with associated MAC addresses. Anyone know what all those entries doing there?
<rhin0> way to blank them in windows
<sacarlson> gome: I have a system that has two usb buses one is the older 1.X and one it 2.X and one boots much faster than the other
<gome> and i may try usb-creator-gtk instead, thanks
<gome> alright thanks
<rhin0> just play around with it until you manage to blank the usb - sometimes you get locks with the usb filing system vs ubuntu
<rhin0> unplug etc or even reboot
<rhin0> always works eventually
<rhin0> just usb complication
<gome> gotcha yeah i've formatted it a couple times just to check
<roshan> quit
<terminhell> plouffe: it could be other devices in your area.
<sacarlson> plouffe: I'm guessing wifi and your on a fringe of it and each reconect it provided another address
 * rhin0 musta re-formatted written iso to usb key hundred times
<sacarlson> plouffe: or it could be others on the wifi fringe
<rhin0> always reliable with usb-creator-gtk - generally on 32  bit ubuntu 10.04 cheap laptop
<plouffe> sacarlson, these entries are all for eth1
<gome> looking for usb-creator-gtk for windows xp
<rhin0> its not a windows package
<rhin0> its a linux package
 * rhin0 sighs
<rhin0> you need a windows iso usb writer
<terminhell> just other wifi devices....smartphones, laptops that arent authenticated to your particular AP. Your wifi card can detect these devices, but normally wont display or interact with them
<sacarlson> plouffe: eth1 is wired?   but it also has a wifi access point on it?
<rhin0> maybe there is a copy of the package for xp - don't know I don't run windows
<Ludlow> I launched startx and then it killed itself :(
<plouffe> sacarlson, but shouldn't these entries have been deleted, and why are there no MAC addresses associated
<rhin0> once you're across you're across
<terminhell> *aside from aircrack
<gome> ah yeah i thought that's what you were telling me it was, sorry, yeah I need a windows iso usb writer
<sacarlson> plouffe: no they will delete after a time out
<terminhell> Ludlow: dont use emo DM's
<plouffe> sacarlson, wifi adapter is wlan0
<rhin0> can't even remember the name
<Ludlow> terminhell: what is EMO?
<rhin0> sometimes it's simpler just to cut a cd or dvd -- usb can be more problematic
<rhin0> because it has to mount it to write to it
<sacarlson> plouffe: well I take it your location has a wifi on that lan?
<WaffleGod> http://imgur.com/fMmA3
<gome> gotcha. yeah don't have any discs handy tonight at least
<WaffleGod> Did it at 1x speed
<plouffe> sacarlson, yes
<WaffleGod> debating wether I should just use it
<rhin0> and there can be filing system issues - or residual stuff you can't get rid of on the usb drive - google - "how to completely blank a usb"
<plouffe> sacarlson, timeout? there is only 2 computers connected now. and during the day it's at most 4
<sacarlson> plouffe:  if dhcpd is running on the ubuntu box you can look at the dhcp logs and see what mac was used when they were activ
<Ludlow> terminhell: what is emos DM's>
<terminhell> usb's do have a finite amount of writes. They will fail eventually just like any other drive
<plouffe> sacarlson, do you know the location of the dhcp logs?
<sacarlson> plouffe: yes the setting of the dhcp timeout when the licence expires for the ip
<WaffleGod> Anyone know how to tell what part of the disk the error is, and if using it will fuck my install
<gome> gotcha, i'll look into that
<zykotick9> Ludlow: it was a joke.  EMO is a music genre/subculture.
<terminhell> zykotick9: thanks, i didnt want to explain that
<Ludlow> do you know what my kde is crashing and the killing itself?
<sacarlson> plouffe: I'm not sure where your dhcp is running, if your a normal house it would be running in your adsl router but you can disable that one and run a dhcp on your ubuntu to detect what they are
<terminhell> does kde rely on dbus?
<WaffleGod> Anyone know how to tell what part of the disk the error is, and if using it will fuck my install
<terminhell> WaffleGod: if you have a bad disk, the problem will get worse. buy a new drive
<WaffleGod> terminhell laptop
<sacarlson> plouffe: anther solution is you could write a small script to record arp -n each X minits over a day or more to capture the mac address at diferent times
<WaffleGod> thats not really an option
<terminhell> why not?
<terminhell> you can change laptop hdd's
<WaffleGod> terminhell The error was on a cd, that i was burning to install ubuntu with
<WaffleGod> by disk i meant cd
<terminhell> oh
<plouffe> sacarlson, ok I will look into that. But right now you are saying there are no dhcpd logs on my computer?
<terminhell> doesnt it come with a 'scan media for error's option?
<sacarlson> plouffe: there is no way for me to know,  as I assume you didn't install dhcpd
<styles> Hey guys I'm trying to use gparted and partition my drive so I can have it run Ext4 ... but I installed Ubuntu via the windows app and it stored it on the same installation as the windows installation and it's NTFS ... is it just me or will gparted not allow you to resize a disc while in
<styles> use*
<terminhell> plouffe: your video card driver may not be installed or not supported
<terminhell> plouffe: sorry wrong person
<plouffe> ok
<terminhell> Ludlow: your vid card driver may not be installed/configured properly
<WaffleGod> terminhell i scanned it
<terminhell> styles: no
<WaffleGod> http://imgur.com/fMmA3
<WaffleGod> theres my error
<Ludlow> terminhell:  COuld you it be because its running in a VM?
<WaffleGod> can i use this ubuntu install disk
<terminhell> Ludlow: probably
<styles> no I can't terminhell ? or no it's just me
<sacarlson> plouffe: oh another method is you can login to your adsl box and see the log there, each of those boxes are different so I can't help any more with that
<terminhell> styles: best way would be to just reinstall with a larger size
<Ludlow> terminhell: do you know the command for xconfig?
<plouffe> sacarlson, yes I was just trying that
<terminhell> Ludlow: X --configure
<Ludlow> thanks
<sunil_> g
<WaffleGod> http://imgur.com/fMmA3
<plouffe> sacarlson, thanks for your help, I will try what you said
<WaffleGod> can i use this ubuntu install disk
<terminhell> WaffleGod: have you tried other disc? that one could just be scrached or faulty
<WaffleGod> terminhell I dont think I have another CD-RW anywhere
<WaffleGod> just a ton of CD-R's
<terminhell> WaffleGod: use them instead?
<terminhell> also, where did you get the iso?
<macele> Anybody else have an obnoxious bright yellow screen when they're rebooting after installing the proprietary amd drivers?
<terminhell> i wrather enjoy its yellowness...how dare you call it obnoxious
<terminhell> no
<macele> god it's so bad... burns my retinas
<macele> everything else seems to work fine, but when I reboot I get that screen for line 15-20 seconds. I have to hide my eyes
<WaffleGod> terminhell got the iso from the official site, and the CD-R's all have stuff on them
<nbubuntu> hi , anyone know which channel to discuss android apps dev ?
<styles> I just stuck a blank disc into my drive (not paying attention it's not a DVD it was  CD). Ubuntu now claims it's in use (it's wrong). To further the annoyance it says the device /dev/sr0 is in use.. when I go to umount it (ie: umount /dev/sr0) the device /dev/sr0 isn't found :-/
<terminhell> mount it to /dev/null as root?
<terminhell> nbubuntu: nope
<pksadiq`> !alis | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<macele> nbubuntu: #android-dev maybe?
<terminhell> WaffleGod: i can think of some other work arounds that wont be easy, or even practical....
<nbubuntu> macele : oh.. thanks
<apt-getter> hello world
<terminhell> 0,o
<terminhell> your first chat?
<porsche> pretty much
<WaffleGod> terminhell do you think it would work anyway?
<bobo37773> apt-getter: hello this is the world
<apt-getter> lol
<terminhell> it involves norton ghost or the equivalint
<apt-getter> does world know of a place to get some help for a re-convert like myself?
<WaffleGod> Was in a dif irc channel earlier, they said install wubi, delete my windows partition, then expand my linux into that space
<WaffleGod> terminhell would it work^
<bobo37773> WaffleGod: ouch. why wubi?
<styles> I installed via wubi recently
<styles> TERRRRRIBLE idea
<terminhell> sure, if you can manage to setup an LVM partition with 2 primaries within that, ghost your iso to one, and figure out how to then boot the iso from that ghosted partition, then run the install to install to the second partition within the LVM
<bobo37773> styles: I have never heard anyone say wubi was a good thing. ever
<styles> Why even offer it
<Guest50291> Hello
<WaffleGod> terminhell ya, um no
<terminhell> i used it once......once
<WaffleGod> I have no clue how to do that
<styles> It's like, hey let me give a person that's a murder a gun for FUN :D
<styles> WEEE
<styles> gparted
<WaffleGod> styles if I use gparted can I delete my windows partition and expand my linux partition
<styles> What I'm doing -> Grab live cd -> run gparted (if not instaslled apt-get it) -> re-align drive (giving more space to an unpartitioned space).
<terminhell> or just buy more dvd's tomorrow :p
<styles> God Ubuntu I hate you right now
<rhin0> why
<apt-getter> aww
<rhin0> state your problem
<Guest50291> I am unable to edit the /etc/fstab file, I have got 2 ntfs partitions and want to mount them automatically. Can someone tell me how? I can get the UUID from sudo blkid but dont know which lines to apply in /etc/fstab!
<styles> it swears a device is in use that ubuntu doesn't even see to umount
<styles> FANNNNTASTIC
<damo22> styles: you must have a shell open on that dir
<styles> :( I wish
<WaffleGod> terminhell but then im going for a 4 hour coding session
<WaffleGod> with WINDOWS
 * WaffleGod twitches
<styles> Depends what your coding :D
<apt-getter> lol
<styles> WinAPI things, it's great :D
<styles> (Obvious reasons should be obvious :D)
<terminhell> WaffleGod: g/l is all i can say
<pksadiq`> styles: try unmounting the CD drive by sudo eject -T
<WaffleGod> Ill jsut wait till tomorrow and see if i can scrounge a usb from somewhere or something
<apt-getter> anyone have issues with dual monitors and nVidia cards, keeping the dual-screen setup after reboot?
<rhin0> ugh - developing on windows
<Guest50291> I am unable to edit the /etc/fstab file, I have got 2 ntfs partitions and want to mount them automatically. Can someone tell me how? I can get the UUID from sudo blkid but dont know which lines to apply in /etc/fstab!
<rhin0> apt-getter its twinview -- you enable each monitor individually
<rhin0> you should save configuration into xorg.conf
<apt-getter> I have done that, saved as default and then reboot, but it goes back to single screen, then i have to go back in and set it up again....
<rhin0> what version of ubuntu
<rhin0> maybe register query on ubuntu forums
<Guest50291> 11.04 rhin0
<styles> yeah did that pksadiq` worked
<styles> thanks
<rhin0> I think that has happened sometimes to me
<apt-getter> actually, I am running Deb Squeeze now, but still same problem, I figure its the same platform must be a similar issue/fix
<rhin0> I use 10.04 absolutely no problems with anythign
<apt-getter> I had the same issue with 11.04\
<bobo37773> rhin0: 10.04 was the best ubuntu version ever in my opinion.
<apt-getter> I agree with ya bobo
<rhin0> i'm stuck on it - had problems with every ubuntu since .. and I want to use gnome 2 not 3 - unity I don't like at all
<rhin0> 10.04 is probably the last ubuntu I will use
<Guest50291> someone help me better?
<rhin0> .... ntfsd = windows?
<rhin0> you want to mount a windows drive
<rhin0> i thought they were auto mounted on a partitioned system
<apt-getter> they are
<rhin0> why are you playing around with fstab then if they are already mounted
<apt-getter> mis-communication...I didn't ask that question
<apt-getter> I was just confirming your thought...lol
<safa> how to install this, "warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: cups-devel (CUPS devel- Common Unix Printing System development files)"
<_josh> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my desktop, the install wizard won't detect my second hard drive though, can anyone help?
<bobo37773> safa: Either find a repo for it or compile it from source
<_josh> the select drive dialog in "install ubuntu alongside them" doesn't have the other drive as a selection
<safa> bobo37773: is it not possible to install with apt-get?
<apt-getter> _josh, is the drive visible in the bios?
<pksadiq> safa: try installing libcups2-dev
<_josh> apt-getter, not sure, but if i try to manually partition, it shows up.  i really wanted to use the auto partitioner though
<FredBert> hi
<apt-getter> hmmm
<bobo37773> safa: if it is in the repos it should have come up. That is why you get that error. You may have to look at your sources to make sure you have the right ones enabled'
<wahid_> Hi everybody
<FredBert> hey everyone
<FredBert> i was told to come here
<FredBert> what is this place?
<bobo37773> _josh: Sounds like its time to learn how to manually partition
<apt-getter> _josh, so, when you're in the partmanager you can or cannot see the hdd?
<rhin0> its support for ubuntu - the main channel
<bobo37773> FredBert: This is an irc chat room
<_josh> apt-getter, in the partition manager, i can see it, just not in the wizard
<_josh> i want to resize the partitions on the second drive, but i don't want it to delete existing data
<rhin0> FredBert: ask questions - get solutions - people here to help
<wahid_> I have a question, How can i connect to socks5 server with user and pass authunticatio?
<safa> bobo37773: that is done, but now next error, "warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libusb (libusb - USB library)
<safa> warning: This installer cannot install 'libusb' for your distro/OS and/or version."
<apt-getter> you're not confusing the wizard with the lvm are you?
<wahid_> Test procychains an some application!
<_josh> nono
<apt-getter> ok
<rhin0> _josh:  resizing - you get to keep your data - if there is enough space on the new partition you specify - it crunches down the amount of free space you have
<bobo37773> safa: installer? some kind of script of something?
<apt-getter> just checking
<wahid_> But that's could not connect!
<_josh> okay
<apt-getter> I think bobo is right, you might have to do this manually
<geirha> safa: The install libusb-dev  (apt-cache search 'usb.*-dev')
<safa> bobo37773: yes, I am installing printer, following this link "http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html"
<_josh> alright, i'll try it then i guess
<_josh> thanks
<pksadiq> safa: try installing libusb, and libusb-dev. Each package would ba havins such a name.
<bobo37773> safa: Maybe try installing your dependencies first with apt. Then rerun script
<apt-getter> good luck _josh
<rhin0> _josh - it squeezes down the amount of free space you have
<_josh> hopefully i don't lose anything
<_josh> which drive do i install the bootloader onto?
<_josh> does it matter?
<terminhell> sda
<pksadiq> safa: also, if you don't know the exact name of the package try sudo apt-get install libusb<TAB><TAB> to get the list, or what ever package you need
<terminhell> or apt-cache search
<_josh> it has options for /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, as well as /dev/sda, do I choose /dev/sda?
<terminhell> yes
<terminhell> just sda
<Name141> Hello, to trigger my KVM switch I'm having to use Ctrl + Alt + F1 then using the hotlink keys (scroll lock + scroll lock) then when returning to the linux machine Ctrl + Alt + F7 .  Is there a way to make scroll lock function like it would in the console so I don't have to keep doing that? (as seen here http://askubuntu.com/questions/67769/using-numlock-for-trendnet-kvm-switch-no-longer-works
<safa> bobo37773: pksadiq i tried now cups-image <with TAB>, but no success.. now asking for "warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: cups-image (CUPS image - CUPS image development files)
<safa> warning: This installer cannot install 'cups-image' for your distro/OS and/or version.
<safa> "
<Name141> )
<demogorgon_> a
<pksadiq> safa: try libcupsimage<TAB><TAB>  ;)
<safa> pksadiq: bhai. I did too.
<safa> did that too*
<pksadiq> safa: the exact name is libcupsimage2-dev  install that, you have to press TAB twice
<safa> pksadiq: yes. installing  libcupsimage2-dev
<wahid_> Who can help me?
<rhin0> ask away wahid_ -- maybe somebody can - just ask
<rhin0> your question
<apt-getter> is there a way to edit the xorg.conf file from the cli? nano or something?
<pass> ciao
<wahid_> rhin0, I ask my question but anybody do not askme!
<pass> !list
<rhin0> you use sudo nano /etc/xorg.conf
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rhin0> what is your question wahid_
<wahid_> rhin0, How can i connect to socks5 server with user and pass authunticatio?
<apt-getter> thanks, I'll try that
<wahid_> rhin0, Test proxychains an some application!
<wahid_> rhin0, But that's could not connect!
<rhin0> out of my depth - socket server?  -- keep asking someone will know
<rhin0> maybe worng password
<apt-getter> ok well that might be the problem,  xorg.conf does not exist, when I run: nano /etc/xorg.conf it starts a new file
<wahid_> rhin0, No thais true!
<rhin0> you have to generate it -- it isn't there by default
<rhin0> any more apt-getter
<terminhell> thats not the full path to xorg
<terminhell> its /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<rhin0> ok
<apt-getter> ahh
<apt-getter> you guys are so helpful!
<pass> ciao
<safa> Salam wahid bhai. you checked here? http://linuxpakistan.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=33312
<terminhell> dont be afraid to ls before you nano
<pass> !list
<apt-getter> ya...
<apt-getter> lol
<apt-getter> thats how I confirmed it was not there
<amoffat> hi.  anyone know why lines printed to a pty end with cr+lf, and not just lf?  i thought windows did the cr+lf, not *nix
<apt-getter> and it's not in the x11 file either
<wahid_> rhin0, I need Other app to work correctly on the ubuntu!
<Krisx> I'm trying to ssh my server, I had some problems with it so I reinstalled ubuntu and now I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/q8nsJf7t I can't seem to find the known_hosts file.
<Ben64> Krisx: just manually edit the file
<geirha> amoffat: It's whatever application that is writing to the pty that is responsible for those CRs
<Krisx> I tried, its empty, the conflicting line doesn't even exist it seems
<amoffat> geirha, interesting.  i'm seeing them from /bin/ls.  i guess ls is writing them...
<sacarlson> Krisx: I would think you could just delete the known_hosts file and the message will go away
<geirha> amoffat: It shouldn't. Perhaps your filenames end with \r?
<Ben64> Krisx: cat ~/.ssh/known_hosts | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<geirha> amoffat: How are you seeing these CRLF line endings btw?
<superdave321> Does anybody have a recommendation for a backup application?
<prashant_123456> which is the best download manager for ubuntu 11.10
<Ben64> !best | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<amoffat> geirha, i've execv'd /bin/ls from a python program, after forking with a pty.  but my reads on the pt file descriptor are showing \r\n all over my output from ls
<urfr332gO> superdave321, I use clonzilla for full clones, but grsync for home.
<geirha> amoffat: What if you exec /bin/echo foo  the same way?
<superdave321> urfr332gO: Sweet. Thanks
<apt-getter> anyone know why konquerer won't connect to the internet but chromium will?
<apt-getter> same machine
<urfr332gO> superdave321, no problem grsync is jus a gui for rsync
<sacarlson> apt-getter: proxy settings?
<terminhell> apt-getter: does it have a proxy enabled>
<apt-getter> nope...
<apt-getter> tried to set to auto just in case but that didn't fix it either
<lyptusi> hi im after a mouse that the manufacturer has certified for linux such as logitech mk200
<terminhell> dont use konqurer?
<apt-getter> lol
<apt-getter> that was my solution too
<ozzloy> sometimes i accidentally hit ctl-z in emacs, which suspends it, then i alt+tab back to it and i can't see any changes i make after that.  how do i fix that/find out what's happening so i can fix it?
<terminhell> KISS
<apt-getter> exactly
<apt-getter> couldn't get xChat to work but KVirc does
<apt-getter> I'm so cofuzed there too
<amoffat> geirha, hmm..i think it's a mis-set option on my pty.  thanks for your help..
<terminhell> i dont like the pretentious nameing conventions of kde
<pksadiq> ozzloy: after C-z, you should do fg command to bring it tor forground
<apt-getter> fair enough
<terminhell> k-pod
<ozzloy> pksadiq, i didn't start it from a terminal
<terminhell> *shutters*
<apt-getter> I like the feel of kde better than gnome though
<Jordan_U> !ot | terminhell
<ubottu> terminhell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enum> test
<terminhell> 0,o
<NetRunnerBlack> does anyone know of a good anonymous emailer for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> enum: In the future, please use #test.
<pksadiq> ozzloy: sorry, I don't use GUI emacs
<NetRunnerBlack> I tried searching but I just wound up on the asshole side of the internet.
<rabbi11> How to find the restore path of a file in the trash folder ?
<ozzloy> pksadiq, thanks anyways
<ozzloy> actually it's really late, i'm going to sleep
<pksadiq> ozzloy: btw ask #emacs
<rabbi11> When i say "Restore File" it saves to some directory, i need to know the path of that directory
<geirha> rabbi11: Find and read the equivalent .trashinfo file in ~/.local/share/Trash/info
<Saber-> Solution for mediatomb + mythtv not following symlinks unless you're logged in...  Move the music to their own home directories
<ozzloy> pksadiq, i'm guessing they'll say "ask #ubuntu"
<pksadiq> ozzloy: I don't think its related to ubuntu, but only emacs
<Jordan_U> rabbi11: ~/.local/share/Trash/info/filename.trashinfo
<rabbi11> geirha: i infact, reinstalled ubuntu, but din't delete the previous one, now i can't find it. but i find few files in trash, and tried to restore, but want to know the path, may be byluck i find my files there :)
<safa> HI, i am not able to install my hp p1006 laserjet on my linux, here is some out put, http://paste.ubuntu.com/849634/ , I was following this howto, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<Karmaon> what can vim do that sublime text 2 can't do?
<rabbi11> geirha: can't find trash folder there
<urfr332gO> safa, did you check if it may be in the data base in printers already?
<safa> yes i checked, I is listed in list of hp printers, I selected that, but no success .
<sun> hello
<urfr332gO> safa, ah did you choose the cups setup?
<theadmin> safa: Is hplip really installed? Check with "sudo apt-get install hplip"
<theadmin> Karmaon: vim can do everything :P
<Guest75293> please help me :)
<Guest75293> i have form whose work on ajax
<rhin0> ajax = programming
<bobo37773> Guest75293: What is the problem?
<bobo37773> Karmaon: can you edit multiple lines on the fly with command mode scripting like in vim?
<safa> theadmin: sudo apt-get install hplip installed some stuff. Next please?
<Guest75293> after filling form user send data to server where this data checking, problem is it form can send many times after filling this
<theadmin> safa: Should basically work now with the standard printing setup, might need a reboot though
<Guest75293> no programing, easy script )))
<safa> theadmin: rebooting.. i will be back to you.
<rabbi11> I did reinstall ubuntu, but din't delete the old one, or formatted the disk. how can i get the old data
<Guest75293> how i can reject send form many times
<urfr332gO> rabbi11, should be in the home panel if the partition is still there.
<LigH> Mornings.
<theadmin> morning LigH
<betz1> Hi! I have a problem with my nvidia card. I had 10.04 running with 2.6.32 kernel i think. I upgraded kernel to 3.0.0-15-server. I had xbmc-standalone running on this box and all worked. when i try modprobe nvidia i get message that module nvidia is not found. What should i do?
<theadmin> ...I just tried to tab-complete "morning" :/
<LigH> :D
<theadmin> betz1: The module might be renamed (iirc it's "nvidia-current" now), but then again if you're using an unofficial kernel, some modules might fail to work with it
<apt-getter> betz, I am also getting the same error with my nvidia card
<Ben64> betz1: 10.04 doesn't have a 3.0 kernel
<bobo37773> betz1: rebuild nvidia
<LigH> Recently I tested a few additional arts and desktop themes, amogn others also some from Edubuntu. Since then, Ubuntu starts with a gray-on-gray console with the title "Edubuntu 11.10", which I don't like. I tried to uninstall all packages starting with "edubuntu*", but it persists. How do I set it back?
<betz1> Ben64: i installed it with apt-get install linux-image-3.0.0-15-server
<rabbi11> urfr332gO: can't find :(
<apt-getter> LigH, you want to change the splash screen?
<rabbi11> fdisk -l also results nothing
<urfr332gO> rabbi11, you can use the disk utility or gparted as well to look at the HD, it may not be there.
<betz1> theadmin: nvidia-current is already the newest version
<LigH> apt-getter: It is the console "below" the splash. I once removed the "quiet splash" boot options to check why my PC often hangs while initializing devices but couldn't find any interesting warnings.
<theadmin> betz1: Well, can you modprobe that?
<betz1> nope, not nvidia, nor nvidia-current
<betz1> not found
<rabbi11> urfr332gO: i was lookin into it, i got 250 GB total, 12 GB ext3, and another 238 GB extended.... :( that's it ?
<safa> theadmin: I restarted, and tried to print again.. no result for that HP p1006 printer.
<apt-getter> check out this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-settings-for-the-bootloader-and-splash-screen-in-ubuntu.html
<Ben64> betz1: you should go back to 2.6 kernel
<apt-getter> this might have an option for adjusting the screen you want to change
<urfr332gO> rabbi11, not knowing exactlt what you did I can't say more than the hd shows what is there. You have just one HD correct?
<urfr332gO> exactly
<theadmin> LigH: There's this bootsplash package, uh... "gfxboot-theme-ubuntu" I think, you need to install that.
<betz1> ok, i wanted to have basic lirc working with upgrading to that kernel. Where it also works now.
<rabbi11> how to force mount /dev/sd2 ?
<LigH> theadmin: I believe there are several boot themes installed, just Synaptic did not list those with "edu" in the middle of a package name. / apt-getter: I believe "Manage bootloader themes" is the button I will click and see...
<urfr332gO> rabbi11, you can imagebin the Hd looked at with gparted if you like.
<Ben64> betz1: 3.0 kernel is backport, and isn't supported like the standard one is
<rabbi11> urfr332gO: how could i do that?
<rabbi11> got to load gparted ?
<theadmin> rabbi11: "/dev/sd2" is not a device node udev would ever create
<urfr332gO> rabbi11, take a screen shot with the prtsc key or app then put that image at a website I will give you so we can look at it.
<betz1> Ben64: ok, installing latest 2.6
<betz1> 2.6.38-13-server
<urfr332gO> rabbi11, put the image here and post the url. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<LigH> I'll better use grub-custmizer; startup-manager is not really grub2 compatible...
<LigH> Ah, no ... it is not grub, it is afterwards.
<bobo37773> betz1: cant you just reinstall nvidia
<urfr332gO> rabbi11, yeah in the terminal sudo apt-get install gparted
<LigH> So maybe a bash config detail.
<betz1> bobo37773: how do i do that?
<bobo37773> betz1: just install it like you normally would I mean. That doesn't wotk
<Guest75293> what? nobody don't know how make this form?
<theadmin> Guest75293: This is an Ubuntu channel, nothing to do with AJAX or whatever. Try the channel actually related to your problem in some way.
<LigH> theadmin: I'll try a forum post, to continue with my daily work. :)
<LigH> \o
<theadmin> LigH: k, that might work better :D
<bobo37773> Guest75293: what are you talking about?
<ljsoftnet> is there a hard disk activity, code for conky?
<Hubbbe> Hey, i did just buy two new laptops (asus x53S) and i cant get the graphic card (geforce 610M) to work.
<terminhell> ljsoftnet: not sure, none that ive ever seen
<Hubbbe> Is there any fix for this problem as i have googled it for a day with out finding a good solution?
<bobo37773> ljsoftnet: like the cpu or just how much has been used?
<ljsoftnet> bobo37773 like the cpu
<x2x> Hi...
<x2x> I have a question...
<terminhell> go on
<safa> Is it like that, hp1006 laser printer will never work on Linux?
<bobo37773> ljsoftnet: oh input output. You may have to write your own not sure
<x2x> I am planning to setup 2 NFS server which in active-active mode where this NFS will connect to a LUN for the storage
<terminhell> the conky website has a full list of supported arguments
<x2x> how should I setup it?
<x2x> anyone any idea?
<terminhell> vertically
<x2x> vertically?
<georgieee> Hi, I have a card reader which ubuntu recognizes but it doesnt work. lsusb: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer - I have no idea how to get it working. Can anyone help?
<terminhell> im not sure what a LUN is
<ljsoftnet> bobo37773 ok thanks terminhell
<Guest41762> Hi all.. quick question . . how do i chown for joomla running on localhost LAMP
<terminhell> sudo chown username /path/files
<Hubbbe> Any one know if there is any way to get the nvidia gf 610M to work on x53s laptop?
<x2x> terminhell, will connect to a external storage
<x2x> pool
<terminhell> Hubbbe: check the linux HCL sites
<bobo37773> oh no ljsoftnet left it was diskio variable
<terminhell> x2x: is their going to be other os clients accessing this?
<Guest41762> thx terminhell
<sacarlson> georgieee: seems that alcor has had isues for some time http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136196&page=2
<ljsoftnet> bobo37773 dude im here, il check diskio
<x2x> same os client will access to these 2 NFS
<sacarlson> georgieee: maybe if you go back before ubuntu 9 it might still work?
<bobo37773> ljsoftnet: oh I was spelling you wrong. right on
<x2x> There are 4 server will be installed KVM which KVM's image stored on NFS server
<terminhell> x2x: other than avahi, and appropriate client sides to the server side, i dont know what else you'll need
<x2x> There are 2 NFS servers will be setup as Active-Active which both share a external storage
<x2x> okay.
<x2x> Thank you terminhell
<georgieee> sacarioson: ^^ yeah maybe. But I don't wanna change the system. I researched the web and saw the same bug on launchpad and still no solution yet... thought I give it a try here.
<terminhell> x2x: good luck
<georgieee> scarioson: thank you though
<bobo37773> ljsoftnet: I see a graph but no bar graph like cpu. bummer. I would really like to incorporate this into my conky too
<ljsoftnet> bobo37773 im good with graph
<terminhell> you have to parse the diskio to bar graph
<safa_> my screen support more resolution but in display setting maximum option is showing,,= 1024X768, how to add more.
<bobo37773> terminhell: how?
<bobo37773> terminhell: let me look again
<terminhell> i forget the syntax, but it should be able to do it like the cpu graph
<terminhell> unless it checks IO like tops or w/e conky shows currently active proc's
<bobo37773> terminhell: yeah there is a cpubar no diskiobar. hmm
<terminhell> try it?
<Hubbbe> Terminhell, i did not find anything on http://linuxhcl.com/ abut x53s or 610M :(
<bobo37773> yep no dice
<sahil_> no one is on #ubuntu +1
<sahil_> :(
<bobo37773> sahil_: what is that?
<sahil_> chanel for precise..?
<terminhell> ubuntu-1?
<Corey> Then remain patient.
<bobo37773> sahil_: oh beta channel gotcha
<sahil_> hey dis mite be related...i resently broke my unity desktop
<terminhell> Hubbbe: you could try to find a more specific chipset for your machine and widdle it down better
<barlets> Is there a wikipedia channel on here?
<sacarlson> barlets: there is a wiki on just about everything but the problem is you need to know the subject
<barlets> sacarlson, A channel for wiki editors.
<K-4U> Anybody know what to do when i can´t access the internet from CLI, but when i can from a browser?
<bobo37773> ljsoftnet: Im out. Take care. read conky man page. everything you need is there
<sahil_> bobo37773, can u help me debuging this problem? http://pastebin.com/1kjzfJCB
<Hubbbe> terminhell: specific chipset? how when and where? ;)
<Hubbbe> all i have found is ppl doing workarounds with Ironhide or bumblebee to get the graphics card working but seams to make up a lot more problems then it fix.
<ljsoftnet> bobo37773 no problem
<K-4U> Bumblebee i read?
<bobo37773> sahil_: try another window manager
<bobo37773> later
<terminhell> Hubbbe: lscpi | grep vga
<saruji> how can I create a link to docky for a program that is executes from command line,...there is not icon in the drop down menu...noob here, thank you
<terminhell> rigt click...add launcher
<Hubbbe> this is one of the "fixes" for the x53s gf 610M http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1791081
<terminhell> link launcher path to your needs
<Guest75293> sdfgd
<Hubbbe> lscpi | grep vga
<Hubbbe> No command 'lscpi' found, did you mean:
<terminhell> lspci
<sacarlson> K-4U I assume your browser on the same system is working due to proxy?
<K-4U> sacarlson: No, i´m not using a proxy
<sacarlson> K-4U: what browser?
<sacarlson> K-4U: some browser have auto proxy
<K-4U> sacarlson midori
<playit> hey quick question
<Hubbbe> if i copy in all iscpi in here dont i get band for spam? :)
<Hubbbe> hubbe@Hubbe:~$ lspci
<Hubbbe> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<playit> i read about some fortune 500 companies using linux for certain things
<terminhell> lscpi | greb vga
<aramisw> of course they does
<terminhell> it should be a very short list...
<playit> for those who keep track more than myself.. What specific things are they doing with it .. Is it mostly servers?
<terminhell> workstations
<aramisw> yes
<terminhell> servers
<playit> I read that dell / sony / some other big name companies
<terminhell> super computers
<Jordan_U> !ot | playit
<ubottu> playit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<playit> well heres my support related question that goes with that
<Hubbbe> ye it is lscpi | greb vga is not working :(
<Hubbbe> and i am on ubuntu unity
<terminhell> grep
<aramisw> i don't like unity
<terminhell> not greb
<Hubbbe> lscpi | grep vga did not work
<playit> Im looking for the most powerful operating system I can use and while I think Ubuntu / linux as a whole is better than windows ( FOR SURE ) im having trouble because im trying to start / run a small business and it seems the open source apps may hold me back.
<terminhell> Hubbbe: how did it not work?
<gordon1234> terminhell, finger trouble, or has it been a long day :-)
<Hubbbe> hubbe@Hubbe:~$ lscpi | grep vga
<Hubbbe> No command 'lscpi' found, did you mean:
<Hubbbe>  Command 'lscpu' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<Hubbbe>  Command 'lscp' from package 'nilfs-tools' (universe)
<Hubbbe>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<FloodBot1> Hubbbe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hubbbe> lscpi: command not found
<playit> for instance open office / gnucash and their comparisons which I won't mention
<terminhell> 0,o
<K-4U> lol :P
<aramisw> ......
<terminhell> install lspci....blows my mind that its not installed already
<Hubbbe> i cant
<aramisw> omg
<Hubbbe> thats the problem o.O
<playit> are there any people who run their own business here and would you honestly recommend me use GNUcash / openoffice for it..
<llutz> Hubbbe: LSPCI  lowercase, not lscpi
<terminhell> install pciutils then
<Hubbbe> i did that
<aramisw> i never use those
<llutz> Hubbbe: you didn't [09:39:23] <Hubbbe> lscpi: command not found
<Ben64> playit: whats wrong with them?
<Hubbbe> oh
<playit> Its not that anything is wrong with them..
<terminhell> llutz: thanks for catching my fat fingers
<sacarlson> K-4U: when you say you don't have cli access to internet, does that mean that wget a page fails?  maybe just port 80 works on your isp?
<K-4U> sacarlson: can´t ping either..
<sacarlson> K-4U: ping is not port 80 and most windows systems mask ping
<Hubbbe> hubbe@Hubbe:~$ lspci|grep vga
<Hubbbe> hubbe@Hubbe:~$
<Hubbbe> did not do anyting now
<llutz> Hubbbe: lspci|grep -i vga
<playit> Im thinking maybe Ubuntu has a place for me just as Windows  just as mac?
<K-4U> sacarlson: If i can´t ping google...
<Hubbbe> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Hubbbe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1058 (rev a1)
<sacarlson> K-4U: again ping is not port 80,  what about wget ?
<aramisw> actually i prefer linux than mac
<playit> problem is getting them all together.. and playing nice and all
<gordon1234> lspci | grep VGA (VGA upper case)
<sacarlson> K-4U: wget will use port 80
<K-4U> sacarlson: I can´t install packages, doesn´t that include port 80?
<gordon1234> oops ... to late :-)
<terminhell> maybe Hubbbe has to blacklist his intel?
<Hubbbe> hubbe@Hubbe:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Hubbbe> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Hubbbe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1058 (rev a1)
<K-4U> sacarlson: Wait, what? :| wget on google works... mind=fucked
<playit> well I am a do it myself person but im also drawn to having 1 slick interface.. Kind of like Gnome 3.2 because I know that I couldn't customize my desktop as well on my own if you know what i mean
<carl_> lu
<terminhell> idk much about graphic cards.
<pnorman_win> K-4U: What's your ISP?
<god-zotac> guess i could share this info if anyone has a e-350/450 apu and trying to get hardware acceleration working with xv in precise 12.04.. don't expect it to work for a while. xv playback is broken with fglrx in versions 11.11, 11.12, and 12.1. however gl playback is fine with hardware acceleration in fglrx version 11.12, but not in 12.1 or 11.11.  i messed with it all night until i figured out the optimal settings with the latest xorg abi
<K-4U> pnorman_win: No idea.. i´m at work now.. i´m from holland
<playit> i'll take this to offtopic.. If anyone wants to talk about it there
<sacarlson> K-4U: my work also filtered only let out and in on port 80
<pnorman_win> K-4U: Some brain-dead ISPs block HTTP traffic based on user-agent
<K-4U> sacarlson: But, i could install packages yesterday.. and at my other ubuntu box...
<oCean> K-4U: control your language here, please
<sacarlson> pnorman_win: K-4U: at my work it was part secuity and part stoping people from playing chess and other games
<aramisw> yes
<aramisw> thats strange job
<Hubbbe> ah blacklist intel like here?
<Hubbbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/582829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582829 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M does not work properly in Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<Hubbbe> :(
<sacarlson> K-4U: you can setup your home system to have ssh open on port 80 then you can connect to that and access the world from work
<sacarlson> K-4U: that's what we did to watch porn from work
<gordon1234> Hubbbe, you have 2 graphics adapters. One on boards and one card. Is that correct? Have you set the BIOS for the new card? Might be a dumb question.
<oCean> sacarlson: try to keep the channel professional, thanks
<god-zotac> ssh -X  ftw
<K-4U> sacarlson: no.. it´s weird, i couldn´t install packages a couple of minutes ago, now i can..
<sacarlson> oCean: just trying to demonstrate that anything can be worked around
<oCean> sacarlson: using examples not acceptable in this channel. Please don't
<terminhell> nice, vlc supports blueray now
<terminhell> !ot | terminhell
<ubottu> terminhell, please see my private message
<Hubbbe> i dont know but i read some where that it might have 2 graphic cards, can i turn one of in bios? and do that help
<sacarlson> K-4U: well packages can still be installed on port 80 so take out the repository that don't us port 80
<Hubbbe> its a x53s laptop its not like i have built it myself ;)
<terminhell> Hubbbe: just check in the bios
<Hubbbe> ok thx will do
<terminhell> Hubbbe: see if you have an option of enabling/disabling one or the other
<gordon1234> Hubbbe, I think you have to set the defaul graphics card in the BIOS to use the AGP card, or whatever. Not sure though
<safa> Hi, 10.11,  here is link that shows how to change resolution with xrandr, " http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html " In Last there is a file that is not present in 10.11 Where to save the last step, please need a guidance
<Hubbbe> laters and thx again
<terminhell> g/l
<Hubbbe> will try t now
<ryanyeah> goddamn it. trying to increase the resolution of a ubuntu box im accessing via vnc and nothing i can find on google works. not even sure if creating the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf made any difference
<Hubbbe> ah wait have 2 of the same laptop here can try on the other one :D
<oCean> ryanyeah: no swearing here
<Ben64> ryanyeah: are you connecting to :0 or a screen made for vnc?
<theadmin> ryanyeah: I'd check the VNC server/client configs as well
<terminhell> ryanyeah: some monitor's just cant be changed?
<barlets> By the way, I hear the circumcision article is guarded by circumfetishists preventing edits to make it more neutral and accurate.
<terminhell> uhhhh what?
<oCean> barlets: wrong channel
<abuanoname2> Tes hallo
<ryanyeah> terminhell: well i don't have a physical monitor attached to it. but i go into the ubuntu resolution settings and the max is only 800x600. i can change settings to 150% on tightvnc but that just zooms in, so it does increase resolution but it makes it blurry
<abuanoname2> Anybody
<zth_> abuanoname2, hello
<terminhell> ryanyeah: is compression on, or scailing?
<Ben64> ryanyeah: you'd have to set resolution on the vncserver
<playit> quick question
<abuanoname2> Hai am need make or used standar gnome on ubntu 11.10
<playit> which virtualbox guest runs the best on linux?
<abuanoname2> Who i can.. Am not love unity
<playit> mac or windows?
<theadmin> abuanoname2: You can't use gnome2 anymore, it's dead
<ryanyeah> terminhell: not that i'm aware of. Ben64: i'm using the default "Remote desktop" included in ubuntu and it doesn't seem to have many options
<oCean> !nounity | abuanoname2
<ubottu> abuanoname2: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> playit: Mac hardly works in Virtualbox at all (last I tested, Lion failed on me at least), Windows NT and up works fine, any Linux distro with kernel 2.6+ work fine too
<abuanoname2> Am need install compiz 3d cobe on ububtu 11.10
<playit> thanks
<Hubbbe> Terminhell: i don't have mush to pick in the BIOS this it is "Intel Virtualization Technology" that i should turn to disable?
<theadmin> playit: Also, the Windows Developer Preview currently fails to boot in Virtualbox, sadly.
<Hubbbe> is it* :P
<terminhell> Hubbbe: doubt it
<tonesfrommars> Greetings: can anyone advise me on a dual-boot (Maverick-XP) grub2 issue? I have 2 separate drives, defreagged the XP drive (where grub is) and it's gone haywire.
<theadmin> abuanoname2: Install "compizconfig-settings-manager" and enable the Cube plugin.
<theadmin> tonesfrommars: "gone haywire" doesn't make much sense -- does it take a chainsaw and try to kill you? What is the exact behaviour?
<erik32533> hi
<abuanoname2> Theadmin that make my ubuntu error...
<erik32533> all i have question on java
<playit> anyone run windows in a constant virtualbox?
<terminhell> god no
<theadmin> playit: "constant"?
<tonesfrommars> theadmin: sorry, it sent me to grub rescue prompt.
<theadmin> tonesfrommars: Ah, hm.
<sacarlson> tonesfrommars: did you install windows xp after ubuntu?  other option run windows xp in virtualbox
<terminhell> tonesfrommars: reinstall grub
<theadmin> !recovergrub | tonesfrommars
<erik32533> does anyone know how to get yur java setting
<erik32533> on ubuntu
<theadmin> !restoregrub | tonesfrommars
<ubottu> tonesfrommars: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<tonesfrommars> couldn't load normal or ntfscomp modules
<abuanoname2> Blank.. Instruksi
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | tonesfrommars
<ubottu> tonesfrommars: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Hubbbe> i only have 5 tabs, main, advanced, boot, security, save & exit... on advanced there is only 9 options.
<Hubbbe> post logo type, start easy flash, play post sound, internal pointing device, wake on lid open, intel virtualization technology, legacy usb support, SATA configuration
<erik32533> hello?
<terminhell> erik32533: install jre6
<Hubbbe> dont look like anyting to turn off one of the graphic cards
<oCean> terminhell: have you read his question?
<tonesfrommars> thanks, I have spent hours with the restoregrub docs, will have a look at the script.
<erik32533> i was told it aint secure
<gordon1234> Hubbe, under Main is there an option for integrated devices or on-board devices?
<abuanoname2> Change boot loader how to...
<erik32533> ice tea java
<erik32533> plugin
<terminhell> what kind of settings erik32533
<abuanoname2> Am need put picture on boot loader
<Hubbbe> all i can config under main is date and time
<erik32533> in yahoo spades
<erik32533> i can type in the louge
<playit> is it possible to run linux in a mac guest efficiently?
<erik32533> when i join a game new windows  pops up i can play the game\
<Ben64> playit: try it and find out
<terminhell> Hubbbe: Not sure then, you may just have to wait longer for support to come around for your chipset
<erik32533> but i cant chat or type
<playit> Ben64: lend me the money first
<sahil_> my unity is broken...this is what i get wen i do "unity --reset"http://pastebin.com/1kjzfJCB
<Ben64> playit: no
<playit> Promise i'll give it back......
<gordon1234> Hubbe, how old is the PC?
<abuanoname2> Anybody can help for some solution
<Hubbbe> so my best bet is to return the 2 x53s's & buy somting that have suport?
<erik32533> on jre6
<pangolin> sahil_: please do not post questions concerning 12.04 in this channel
<Lantizia> Can someone name a good x86/x86_64 tablet to put Ubuntu on to?  And don't say the HCL as it doesn't list tablets.
<Jordan_U> playit: That sentence doesn't make sense. The guest OS is the OS within the virtual machine. The host OS is the OS running the Virtualization softare.
<erik32533> i got knocked out of room
<erik32533> several times
<Hubbbe> 1day
<playit> running linux on mac osx host
<theadmin> playit: Virtualbox does that just fine
<Hubbbe> gordon1234 i did buy 2 x53s laptops yesterday
<gordon1234> Hubbbe, eek! Not sure what to do then
<playit> but not the other way around.. That might be what I look to do then
<Jordan_U> playit: Yes, that can be done fairly efficiently with Virtualbox. Hardware accellerated 3D won't be great though.
<erik32533> too bad the dos emu are crap
<fidel> playit: running osx on non-apple hw is so far not legal - > not supported
<Hubbbe> :(
<nicofs> Is there an application that will flash on my screen if there is any sound? I need to run my system muted/silent and want to be notified of sound optically...
<fidel> according to the weirdos licenses
<terminhell> intel cpu's now
<terminhell> as far as im concerned its fair game now
<terminhell> but im sure their eula fixes that
<fidel> for sure its possible - but not allowed
<erik32533> jre6 is not supported
<Jordan_U> nicofs: By default, if any sound is played while the mixer is muted the volume icon in the top of the screen will turn red, if that helps any.
<terminhell> erik32533: do you have flash installed as well?
<erik32533> yes
<terminhell> 32 or 64bit/
<pksadiq> /quit]
<erik32533> 32 bit
<terminhell> no idea
<erik32533> im on p4 hyper threading machinbe
<nicofs> Jordan_U, I know about that - but that's a bit too minimalistic... I'd prefer my whole screen to turn red for a sec or something similar...
<terminhell> it could just be yahoo
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: When you're done running boot info script please post a link to the RESULTS.txt so we can see it to try to diagnose the exact cause of the problem.
<erik32533> jre6 i cud type
<erik32533> but got knocxked out of room
<erik32533> several times
<nicofs> I had hoped there would be something because that's something deaf people could use...
<erik32533> firefox needs to make up mind on version number
<erik32533> 9 then 10 now 11
<somsip> erik32533: yeah - tricky sequence that
<erik32533> all within a year
<Jordan_U> nicofs: I don't think that it's something that is going to be a standard option (if it is, it would probably be for accessability). If anyone would know how to hack something together to do it though, I would expect it would be someone in #pulseaudio.
<oCean> erik32533: it's just a new release cycle, there will be plenty more
<georgieee> I am using  grsync but why does file sync take so long? is there no faster way?
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: thanks, here it is: http://pastebin.com/7UUQmSqi
<erik32533> if chome wud make interface different it be good
<erik32533> chrome
<terminhell> erik32533: try another browser, see if you get the same errors
<nicofs> Jordan_U, I'll try my luck there - but if accessability wise such a thing does not exist, maybe it should be implemented...
<oCean> erik32533: this is not the channel to rant about browsers. Have you verified java is working (for other aplications?)
<erik32533> ya already did
<erik32533> 'firefox
<erik32533> 10
<gordon1234> georgieee, do you mean rsync?
<erik32533> wud not get there
<oCean> erik32533: Have you verified java is working for other aplications?
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: Do you remember what error message you got from "insmod normal" at the grub rescue shell?
<georgieee> gordon1234, well grsync is the gui for rsync so yes.
<erik32533> how do i verify
<erik32533> yahoo says it verified
<erik32533> if not i cud not playt games
<tonesfrommars> yes, any insmod commands returned "ntfscomp module not loaded" or something to that effect
<oCean> erik32533: there are test pages, such as http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<tonesfrommars> However, I have made some headway since then, now I can actually get a grub prompt.
<tonesfrommars> I have been booting from a "super grub2 disk"
<erik32533> yea its verified
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: If you use the "Detect any GRUB2 installation" option from Super GRUB2 Disk does grub load properly?
<gordon1234> georgieee, if you are doing an rsync -av (standard backup option), it does take a while as it copies all the file permissions etc. Even slower if you are doing it between different physical drives. Still faster than anything else I have found
<gordon1234> georgieee, it will be much faster the second time as only the changes are copied!
<tonesfrommars> and trying to grub-install from the terminal, but I'm finding it difficult since the "main" drive, the only one bios sees as bootable, is not the one I run ubuntu from.
<MeriD> Hello. How can I exclude files with a specific prefix with wildcards?
<georgieee> gordon1234, yeah I know. still it is very annoying that it takes longer than copy/paste.
<erik32533> is opera web browser around or is it dead
<cowslammer> i just instlled 11.10.  firefox has no button bar.  is there some key I have toapply to get it back?
<theadmin> erik32533: It's very much alive lol
<theadmin> cowslammer: The menu is at the top bar, like it usually is with Unity
<erik32533> not as good as firefox im sure
<georgieee> gordon1234, I am syncing 8GBSD-Card <> Hard Drive - estimated time: 90minutes
<theadmin> erik32533: There's no "good" or "bad", it's a matter of taste, I like Chrome much more than Firefox personally.
<erik32533> wish chrome wud allow u to change interface
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: If it does, then that likely means that the core.img embedded after the mbr does not match the one in /boot/grub/. If grub still fails to load, then you've probably run run into a grub bug.
<cowslammer> theadmin i hate to argue but there is no menu
<gordon1234> georgieee, copy/paste won't copy the file permissions properly and will give you issues if it is for back/restore purposes. Fine for just copying stuff though and I am sure there is an rsync option that would do this.
<theadmin> cowslammer: Oh, uh, I mean, the top panel, at the *very* top of the screen (not top of window, top of screen)
<theadmin> cowslammer: Hover your mouse over there and you'll see the usual menu appear
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: Yes, it appears to load the original config, with my splash image and menu options.
<tonesfrommars> With one difference, there are many duplicate entries for the linux OS
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: OK. That means that *properly* running grub-install should fix the problem.
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: One other piece of relevant info to bounce off you: I first apt-get installed grub, but then later realized I needed grub-pc, I think that explains the legacy grub on the one drive.
<theadmin> erik32533: "change interface"? It has tons of themes, you can drag buttons around freely, extensions add nifty bits to the interface too.
<tonesfrommars> yes, I'll run that command.
<quietone> can anyone help me get usb speakers working? 11.10 on older desktop
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/NEF8kC2A
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: OK. I think that grub-install might not be running properly on upgrades. I recommend running "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy". It will ask you what drives to install grub to, use space bar to select devices and the enter key to continue. You should select both drives (that way booting won't fail if your BIOS decides to boot from a different drive) but you should *not* select any partitions.
<cowslammer> can someone tell me how to get sun java?
<Jordan_U> !java | cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<quietone> I have been searching/trying suggestions but still silent.
<sahil_> how to recover config files...i shed those with ubuntu tweak janitor and now desktop is broken
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: I'm on it. (fingers crossed)
<quietone> The speakers worked just fine in 10.04 but not at all in 11.10
<sahil_> classic gnome working fine....rest not working
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: installation finished w/out errors, should I lose the legacy config files?
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: Yes, just to avoid future confusion.
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: wonderful, any indicators to look at, or shall I try reboot now?
<Jordan_U> tonesfrommars: Try reboot.
<tonesfrommars> Jordan_U: thanks a million for your help, I've been banging away at this for hours. Much appreciated.
<Pikkachu> jrewhy is noeiric-backport called that way? is it in this sense http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backporting ?
<Pikkachu> why is oneiric-backport named that way when description says unsupported updates? I can't get it
<Night_fury> :)
<theadmin> Pikkachu: Because it has package versions from Precise.
<Night_fury> Little help anyone?
<Pikkachu> theadmin: precise packages backported to oneiric? why not just put it there in main repos 'security' and 'update'?
<theadmin> Pikkachu: Not so sure really, Ubuntu people have some weird release system (not apply major updates to existing releases, just make users get the newer release)
<theadmin> Pikkachu: Makes sense in terms of stability, but for some packages it doesn't
<TA5K> This happens with open source's success ... http://osxdaily.com/2010/05/17/disable-growl-notifications/ :)
<JadedJacob> offtopic but how do i work out what voltage i need for my 3.5" sata drive enclosure
<Pikkachu> theadmin: releases have a low lifecycle so I don't think major changes locking is a big issue, you'd have to wait for 6 months at max
<Pikkachu> theadmin: for what package it would be more stange to deliver bigger changes?
<pablo_> Good morning
<theadmin> Pikkachu: Well, for instance, not giving me VLC 2.0 when it includes a *ton* of fixes is just strange imo
<crizzy> theadmin: there is ppa for vlc 2.0...
<theadmin> Pikkachu: But, for instance, getting in a huge upgrade to, for instance, Unity or Gnome into the older release might be something people won't like
<crizzy> that's what ppa's are for
<theadmin> crizzy: I know, I'm just trying to explain the Ubuntu's release philosophy to Pikkachu
<theadmin> crizzy: I don't honestly care, not an Ubuntu user myself :D
<zach> help
<Pikkachu> theadmin: well you'll be given those *ton* of fixes in six months I suppose :D
<theadmin> Pikkachu: Yep :P Actually less by now, like what... 2 months left
<Pikkachu> theadmin: yeah, if it will eevr be included in next release heh
<Pikkachu> theadmin: someone told me once non-LTSes are betas
<aBound> Pikkachu, They do kinda feel like it.
<theadmin> Pikkachu: Well... that's not exactly true, but yeah they're less stable
<no_gravity> Hello! Do I see it correctly, that the package "vim-conque" is part of Ubuntu 12 but not of Ubuntu 10?
<nyuszika7h> !info vim-conque maverick
<ubottu> Package vim-conque does not exist in maverick
<nyuszika7h> !info vim-conque precise
<ubottu> vim-conque (source: conque): plugin for running interactive commands in a Vim buffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-1 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 292 kB
<nyuszika7h> no_gravity: Yes, you see it correctly.
<Pikkachu> aBound: I'm feeling like that right now in pidgin, spell check not working...not showing in tray or whatever...exiting when I click close (when in tray -- as set in config -- it should hide not exit)...:'-(
<no_gravity> nyuszika7h: thanks
<Pikkachu> theadmin: annoyingly unstable
<nyuszika7h> You're welcome. By the way, if you don't want to spam the channel, you can always /msg ubuntu !info package release
<nyuszika7h> s/ubuntu/ubottu/
<|newbie|> hi alll
<nyuszika7h> Hi
<|newbie|> how re u?
<DangerousDave> Hi All!
<aBound> Most people tend to recommend LTS releases due to the long-term support. Fixes are more likely to fixed more often so it seems.
<Pikkachu> aBound: it looks like the other releases are steps towards a freeze which they call LTS
<Pikkachu> aBound: so they don't matter that much to experiment with stuff in the other releases, but they wonder to be stable in LTS I suppose
<aBound> Pikkachu, Kinda like what Fedora does with it's Enterprise product.
<hypeBoy> hi, how can i install divx player for websites? or is there any alternative i can use?
<Pikkachu> aBound: I'm not sure if I like this :(
<aBound> Pikkachu, At least you can expect a more stable release at best. Before moving onto the next upgrade.
<Pikkachu> aBound: but you keep stuck on old software
<aBound> Usually, latest releases try to keep an update to date package repository. Yet, there are bound to be a few unstable packages in each release.
<Pikkachu> aBound: you're already stuck in regular releases, much more with LTS :( I imagine they do a lot of backporting for LTS
<aBound> Pikkachu, Put it this way would you rather have stability or the latest packages?
<crizzy> PPA's are for updating newer softies you need
<aBound> The saying goes: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". :)
<hypeBoy> Pikkachu: how can i install divx web player. i wanna play divx videos on websites
<aBound> Like VIM for example I doubt I'd need a new release when one comes out as it might only include minor features. Yet, if a vulnerability exist in the program itself an update is definitely necessary.
<pawa> LUSERS
<Pikkachu> aBound: that's why I imagine a lot of backporting...because time is often a bug itself... for example libreoffice releases new stuff with big improvements you feel annoyed not having access to, and lots of bug fixing...usptream tend to not support old versions and encourange updating... while in ubuntu these old versions are still there in the LTSes to be maintained... by Canonical (that's why I imagine a lot of backporting for the most important bugs)
<Pikkachu> hypeBoy: I have no idea
<crizzy> sigh
<crizzy> again: PPA's are exactly for that - updating certain packages outside the distro updates
<aBound> Pikkachu, I agree with the whole bugs aspect but with newer features it's only necessary if it benefits you in some way otherwise upgrading may not be necessary. But I know some people like to stay up to date and I won't disregard that.
<Pikkachu> crizzy: ok everybody has listened to you, so will you create a reilable ppa for all packages forever? btw I don't trust your ppas
<crizzy> stop whining
<aBound> I don't see how he's whining.
<Pikkachu> crizzy: I mean, that's not that simple. Each app you want a new version needs to have a ppa availabe somewhere, that's not automatic, and the ppa must be reliable. For example #pidgin does not support ppas other than theirs
<aBound> He does have a valid point it's just using Ubuntu or any Linux distribution tends to work different from other OS's.
<fireball_> I cannot see the xchat system tray icon on my ubuntu system pls help
<Spanky> Anybody know how to mount Samba share in fstab?
<totesmuhgoats> i am waiting till april's release for an update to bitlbee
<totesmuhgoats> i haven't been able to connect to hotmail in ages
<Pikkachu> fireball_: 11.10 + unity? I can't see my pidgin tray icon there either :(
<totesmuhgoats> it was funny because a friend of mine asked me why i idn't add him on msn yet, and i told him that i wouldn't till april
<totesmuhgoats> he thought i was kidding
<totesmuhgoats> i gave him no more explanation than that
<aBound> Does Pidgin use an icon in the try for 11.10?
<aBound> Usually, it's kept in Unity's sidebar I'd figure.
<Guest7787> hello
<Guest7787> I cannot see the xchat system tray icon on my taskbar
<ankit> hh
<Pikkachu> aBound: I see the hidden scrollbar so I suppose it's using gtk2, it doesn't know unity exists, I think it adds a tray icon to gnome panel which is not running so...
<aBound> Ahh, I forgot you were using an older version.
<Guest7787> I cannot see the xchat system tray icon on my taskbar pls help
<Guest7787> I use natty 32bit
<Pikkachu> aBound: it's shown in the sidebar regardless but you have to remember to minimize buddy list not close it, it's annoying (because in gnome 2, closing it with tray icon enabled would close buddy list not whole app)
<Pikkachu> aBound: an older version of what?
<aBound> Pikkachu, I'd figure you were using an older version of Ubuntu.
<mustafaerhann> hello
<Pikkachu> aBound: no it's 11.10 + Unity, but unity does not have tray support as in gnome 2, it seems
<aBound> Guest7787, Doesn't Natty use Unity and it's on the sidebar?
<liuxu_> hello
<aBound> Pikkachu, I noticed yet as long as I can see it on my sidebar.
<Guest7787> I use gnome 2 with no effect aBound
<mustafaerhann> i have skystar 2 dvb card plugged in pci slot. i installed ME tv but me Tv shows no dvb device found msg.
<Pikkachu> Guest7787: maybe it's a problem with xchat, no?
<Guest7787> I dont know Pikkachu
<RobinJ1995> Hi. I've got a bit of a problem here... When I enter my password in LightDM and press enter the screen just flickers and goed straight back to LightDM
<Pikkachu> Guest7787: #xchat
<Guest7787> ok
<neopsyche> hi
<neopsyche> having issue with permissions
<Guest7787> thanks Pikkachu
<neopsyche> cache wont clear on firefox
<aBound> Guest7787, I'm not familiar with Gnome 2 I'd also assume that Natty uses Unity as it's default and Gnome 2 fallback.
<Pikkachu> aBound: unity in natty runs on gnome 2
<RobinJ1995> I think I might have removed a wron package or something >.< Yesterday I had a dependency hell while trying to install Unity 5.4. In installed the version from the normal repo's again but I might have forgotten to install a few packages. When I run startx manually from tty1 I just get a black background and a white cursor.
<RobinJ1995> Could anyone help me with my somewhat extremely frustrating problem..?
<aBound> Isn't GTK a separate project from Gnome.
<aBound> RobinJ1995, We can't help ya if we don't know the problem.
<aBound> Blah.
<aBound> I'm tripping.
<Pikkachu> aBound: afaik GTK is a gui toolkit like Swing, SWT, ATW, Qt etc
<Pikkachu> aBound: and gnome is bult on top of it
<aBound> RobinJ1995, Unity 5.4 isn't part of the official repository for Ubuntu 11.10 and older.
<Spanky> Figured it out....
<fisherman> ping
<Spanky> But I won't tell....  :-)
<RobinJ1995> aBound, i know... i just said i reinstalled the one from the normal repo's (4.x). But i might have forgotten to install some packages again :s
<RobinJ1995> is it normal that I can't seem to find a sessions folder anymore in Ubuntu 11.10?
<aBound> Not that I know of.
<digitalunity> could someone give me a pointer on unpacking  atar file pls?
<aBound> You can check for broken dependencies and using: sudo apt-get check
<RobinJ1995> ...
<RobinJ1995> aBound, they arent broken anymore.... because i installed the older ones again... i just think i forgot to install some vital package which causes lightdm to not being able to launch a unity session
<aBound> RobinJ1995, Are you able to install another GUI such as gnome-shell from a terminal?
<RobinJ1995> aBound, i can chroot into the system.... but do i have to install a lot of bloat? xD
<RobinJ1995> what the...
<RobinJ1995> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<RobinJ1995> right... chrooting from a 32-bits distro into a 64-bits environment seems to be a ngo
<RobinJ1995> *no-go
<[deXter]> Duh. :P
<aBound> HA! I'd say just install it from now and you can remove it later. You can delete the excess from using these commands: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<[deXter]> You can't chroot from 32 to 64.
<RobinJ1995> i know. only i forgot that bodhi linux only has a 32-bit iso
<RobinJ1995> >.<
<[deXter]> ooh.
<RobinJ1995> brb, ill boot into something else
<aBound> [deXter], Howdy dex.
<[deXter]> Heh.. heya aBound. :)
<aBound> Looks like when he installed a testing version of Unity 5.4 all you can expect is problems. But thereafter when he upgraded it could of removed a few packages necessary to use an older version of Unity.
<[deXter]> Ouch.
<RobinJ1995> ok lets try again
<aBound> RobinJ1995, I would say if you were logged into gnome-shell you can check Synaptic.
<RobinJ1995> er
<RobinJ1995> i  can do the same now with aptitude...
<aBound> sudo apt-get install unity? It might check for certain packages.
<RobinJ1995> hmm ok
<RobinJ1995> think i did that already but lets try
<aspirintoo> hi, im trying to compile git source, but it stops at [ make && sudo make install ] showing this {make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.}
<RobinJ1995> already the newest version iy says
<aBound> Blah!
<crazyrohila> hi all
<crazyrohila> I am trying a script to show on desktop . how to do that ?
<crazyrohila> to show a calendar on desktop *
<aspirintoo> any help on how to use make install command?
<RobinJ1995> aBound, this is my lightdm log:
<RobinJ1995> http://paste.ubuntu.com/849793/
<aBound> I understand what you're saying by missing vital packages and what not. But I can't seem to find a list of packages that are necessary for Unity. I doubt the command: unity --replace
<aBound> Will fix it.
<RobinJ1995> lol xD
<RobinJ1995> course not
<RobinJ1995> plus im using unity 2d
<aBound> From the log it seems it's missing the NV driver module.
<RobinJ1995> the only odd thing i can see is that there's not sessions folder... but maybe it isnt supposed to be there anymore in 11.10?
<Taneb> Hello
<Taneb> My num-pad isn't working
<RobinJ1995> aBound, yeah but that shpws up in EVERY xorg lol and the problem only happened today
<RobinJ1995> Taneb, turn on numlock
<Taneb> Tried it
<aBound> Taneb, Do you have something on your keyboard called Num Lk?
<Taneb> Num Lock
<Taneb> I've tried that
<aBound> RobinJ1995, Are you able to boot into any other GUI or window manager besides Unity?
<aBound> Num Lk is highlighted in blue if you're using a certain laptop.
<memyself> is there anyway easy way to setup a usb adsl modem on ubuntu ?
<RobinJ1995> aBound, dunno havent got any :p
<RobinJ1995> ill try gluxbox
<RobinJ1995> fluxbox
<RobinJ1995> or openbox or icewm, whatever
<aBound> RobinJ1995, Figures if you can't boot into any other GUI or window manager it might actually be missing an nVidia driver.
<RobinJ1995> k
<RobinJ1995> in other words, it has probablt installed a newer version of xorg somewhere
<RobinJ1995> *probably
<RobinJ1995> lets try
<RobinJ1995> bye
<gregoire> hi
<Timecop> can same one help me
<gregoire> Does someone could help me with iptables?
<oCean> Timecop, gregoire, guys, just ask the question. Find out if someone knows
<gregoire> ok
<Timecop> Stopping domain name service... bind9 rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<DarkStar1> do you know how to minimise a full screen window so that I can get hold of the 3 window buttons
<aBound> gregoire, They have a Netfilter channel.
<Timecop> bind 9
<ikonia> Timecop: sounds like it's already stopped
<Timecop> ubuntu 11.10
<gregoire> ok I go there :)
<aBound> gregoire, #netfilter
<DarkStar1> in ubuntu 11.10
<Timecop> i get that what i try to start it
<Timecop> yep DarkStar1
<ikonia> Timecop: then why is the error messages stopping
<ikonia> Timecop: if you where issuing a start command it would say "error starting" not error "stopping"
<RobinJ1995> openbox
<RobinJ1995> works
<DarkStar1> anyone? the ff downloads window has taken my screen hostage
<Parham> Hi everyone. I had Tomcat6 installed on my uBuntu machine. However, last Wednesday I got notified that there are security updates. And after updating, Tomcat6 is really slow and takes up 101% of memory (1 CPU core out of 4). Is there a way to fix this?
<RobinJ1995> aBound, but i saw something interesting in lightdm, which confirms my suspicions
<gast2root> howto disable fast user switching in top bar?
<RobinJ1995> it doesn't have any sessions
<Timecop>  * Starting domain name service... bind9                                 [fail]
<aBound> RobinJ1995, I seen these two links: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66370/x11-doesnt-start-after-clean-11-10-install-dell-e6500-nvidia-8gb-ram-i386 and http://askubuntu.com/questions/90915/troubleshooting-x-server-ee-failed-to-load-module-nv-module-does-not-exist
<ikonia> Timecop: look in the syslog
<Timecop> thater one what i try restart it
<RobinJ1995> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11669097 :p
<RobinJ1995> its not that xorg fails to start abound
<RobinJ1995> otherwise i wouldnt even get lightdm
<Timecop> ok ikonia
<ruhil> DarkStar1: try Alt+f9
<RobinJ1995> haha
<RobinJ1995> gnome-session is missing xd
<aBound> I see what you mean it isn't appearing the sessions area where you can select various GUIs and window managers.
<RobinJ1995> yep
<aBound> Yet, you're getting a lightdm screen.
<RobinJ1995> which means gnome-session is missing
<Parham> Hi everyone. I had Tomcat6 installed on my Ubuntu machine. However, last Wednesday I got notified that there are security updates. And after updating, Tomcat6 is really slow and takes up 101% of memory (1 CPU core out of 4). Is there a way to fix this? Installing Tomcat7 didn't fix anything.
<RobinJ1995> yeas... because lightdm isnt a sessiob but a display manager
<ikonia> Parham: you're going to have to research that update and see what it changed and how it effects your config/system
<aspirintoo> does anybody know how to use make install, it doesn't work?
<debian2> hello  can anyone help to add a new ip address on my vps via network/interfaces  ?
<aBound> RobinJ1995, What happened when you tried the suggestion from that forum?
<Parham> ikonia: Thanks for the answer. how may I research an update?
<DarkStar1> ruhil: that minimises it out of view. I want to close it
<WaffleGod> with a pentagram, some candles, and a creepy hooded robe debian2
<RobinJ1995> aBound, i got into a new dependency hell :D
<aBound> HA!
<ikonia> Parham: a good question,
<DarkStar1> nvm
<RobinJ1995>  gnome-session : Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu5~ppa1 is to be installed
<RobinJ1995> oh come on xd
<gast2root> howto disable user switching in unity?
<chucknorris> hey
<ikonia> RobinJ1995: oh dear, PPA
<chucknorris> i got a question
<RobinJ1995> ^
<RobinJ1995> :p
<ruhil> DarkStar1: close means kill the process?? then try alt+f4 :D
<debian2> WaffleGod:  lol
<RobinJ1995> but why are ppa's worse than normal repo's?
<theadmin> RobinJ1995: They're not necessarily worse... They're not supported though
<ikonia> RobinJ1995: becauause they can be maintained by anyone with no confideration for package conflicts and compatability (as you are seeing now)
<RobinJ1995> theadmin, ... this is an open source community... how does canonical control what they support? :p
<RobinJ1995> ikonia, aha, ok :p
<ikonia> RobinJ1995: sorry, I'll clarify that for you
<RobinJ1995> but isnt that the same with normal repo's? :p
<aspirintoo> I've been trying to compile idevicerestore for three days? i downloaded every thing i need but i cant install git sources, any help?
<chucknorris> i tried downloading eclipse from the Software Center
<ikonia> RobinJ1995: this channel is the official ubuntu channel, and the people who manage the channel have decided the policy is not to support 3rd party repos as they can be maintained by "anyone" and trouble shooting them is a mess
<chucknorris> but i get this error "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tomcat6/libservlet2.5-java_6.0.32-5ubuntu1.1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]"
<RobinJ1995> ikonia, troubleshooting is always a mess :p
<ikonia> RobinJ1995: no, the repos are massivly tested by a team of people, the PPA's are just put up in what ever state, with whatever testing the PPA owner wants to do
<RobinJ1995> chucknorris, apt-get update
<RobinJ1995> ikonia, ... everyone can setup a PPA. everyone can setup a debian repo
<RobinJ1995> ok so now im stumped...
<theadmin> RobinJ1995: Unofficiall repos are just as much unsupported as PPAs, they're the same thing
<chucknorris> apt-get update?
<RobinJ1995> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RobinJ1995>  gnome-session : Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu5~ppa1 is to be installed
<theadmin> RobinJ1995: ikonia is talking about the official Ubuntu repos you see
<RobinJ1995> i've just removed every ppa.... :s
<ikonia> RobinJ1995: not everyone can setup an official ubuntu repo - those are the software products that are supported
<RobinJ1995> oh well :p
<ikonia> RobinJ1995: removing the PPA at this time is probably too late as the conflicting packages will probably already be on your machine
<aspirintoo> is there  #terminal or #command-line or something like that in freenode?
<LjL> aspirintoo: there is #Bash
<RobinJ1995> aspirintoo, #bash?
<RobinJ1995> or just ##linux?
<oCean> Parham: what is your ubuntu version? Also, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-server? (lots of server specific knowledge there)
<RobinJ1995> hooray, :D
<RobinJ1995> gnome-session is installed
<aBound> RobinJ1995, Open a terminal and type: cat /usr/share/xsessions
<aBound> See what it displays.
<RobinJ1995> now i just have to remember never to add a 12.04 repo to a 11.10 installation :')
<Parham> oCean: Ah, no, I haven't asked on #ubuntu-server. My Ubuntu version is 11.10, my Tomcat version is now 7.0.21.
<aBound> RobinJ1995, Oops I meant to type: ls /usr/share/xsessions
<RobinJ1995> hehe :p
<RobinJ1995> root@ubuntu:/# ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<RobinJ1995> gnome.desktop  gnome-shell.desktop  ubuntu-2d.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<RobinJ1995> i know
<FloodBot1> RobinJ1995: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diiiisk> Hello - I am installing 11.10, and I have a laptop with 14gb and 250gb partitions, when I click "install with windows" it'll let me slider only the 14gb, giving me about 4gb to use. When I click "do something else" it won't visually show me the disks - this used to be better in 8.04 I think. I see /dev/sdb, then under that sdb1, 9gb/8gb used, 3.8gb free (this is what it allows me to use) then sdb2 104mb, and then sdb3 240gb, unknown.
<diiiisk> I want "look at all the free space everywhere and let me use about half of it for ubuntu without screwing it up" option :p
<diiiisk> I can mount all of sdb3 to /, but not scale it
<RobinJ1995> diiiisk, report it as a bug ;p
<RobinJ1995> bye and thanks
<william_> asd ç
<RobinJ> NOEEES! it overwrote the modifications I made to unity 2d >.<
<aBound> Oh boy.
<william_> ubuntu.es
<william_> hola
<william_> q mas
<sacarlson> diiiisk: is there anything important left on the partitions that now exist on sdb?
<oCean> !es | william_
<ubottu> william_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<william_> hola
<william_> hay alguien
<sacarlson> diiiisk: if not just delete all the partitions and repartion to scale each as you really want
<william_> #ubantu.es
<neilbags> hi, can someone help me with a win7 dualboot problem? i just bought an asus eee, cloned the win7 partition to a faster/bigger drive, and installed ubuntu. ubuntu works fine, but if i select win7 from grub i just get a blinking cursor
<william_> jpña
<william_> hola
<aBound> RobinJ, You ever tried to install GDM and see if it shows Unity in it's sessions manager.
<william_> q mas
<william_> alguien
<FloodBot1> william_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> william_: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas)
<RobinJ> aBound: ? it works again. only my unity 2d modifications are gone :p
<RobinJ> but i'm cooking up something nicer :p
<william_> #ubantu.es
<oCean> william_: no
<oCean> william_: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas)
<william_> hi
<aBound> RobinJ, Weee...
<Timecop> ikonia thanx for help all look like in /etc/bind/named.conf
<Timecop> i see if fix it
<william_> join #ubantu.es
<ikonia> Timecop: that is the config file, yes
<oCean> /join #ubuntu-es    <-- william_
<Timecop> .conf yep
<william_> #ubantu-es
<Timecop> i let know if i fix it lol
<ikonia> william_: /join #ubuntu-es
<william_> hola
<william_> q mas
<william_> quiero saber
<oCean> william_: see PM message
<bal> how to install a network pinter ? in which is in window system ?
<holms> hello, whereis' the package called "bar". same package as in debian and freebsd..
<holms> hello, whereis' the package called "bar". same package as in debian and freebsd..
<neilbags> hi, can someone help me with a win7 dualboot problem? i just bought an asus eee, cloned the win7 partition to a faster/bigger drive, and installed ubuntu. ubuntu works fine, but if i select win7 from grub i just get a blinking cursor
<spacetime> neilbags: what did you use to clone?
<neilbags> spacetime: ntfsclone
<mongy> did you clone both win7 partitions?  even the boot partition
<neilbags> mongy: no ... i havnt used windows since xp :/ but i have the orig drive connected via usb
<neilbags> mongy: does win7 actually have a boot partition?
<mongy> neilbags: well, a basic win7 install consists of 1 small boot partition and 1 main partition
<neilbags> mongy: i see. can i just clone it to a new partition in some free space? does it need to be primary, or in the same position in the partition table?
<neilbags> mongy: and will an update-grub see it and fix things?
<mongy> I wouldnt know, I havent used windows in a decade..
<neilbags> is this what i am aftter?
<neilbags> sdb4                    Primary   EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<neilbags> a 16MB partition?
<Legoleader> how can i install the latest graphics driver that i downloaded from nVidia
<Ben64> Legoleader: you don't
<Ben64> Legoleader: use the Hardware Drivers dialog to install drivers, don't use nvidia.com
<mongy> try ##windows.  it does sound like the boot partition tho
<Legoleader> can u guide me to where I can find that
<Legoleader> Ben64
<Ben64> what version ubuntu
<Legoleader> latest
<Legoleader> 64 bit
<Ben64> which would be...?
<Legoleader> 11.10 i think
<Legoleader> i just installed it yesterday
<Ben64> lsb_release -sd will tell you
<Legoleader> what's that
<crizzy> Legoleader: hit super(win button), type 'additio', you should find 'additional drivers' dialog
<crizzy> or 'drivers' or somethingl ike that
<Ben64> or do that
<crizzy> or top right corner (power button) -> system settings > additional drivers
<Legoleader> found it
<Legoleader> there are 2 drivers in the list
<crizzy> then just click nvidia drivers on
<crizzy> reboot
<crizzy> what are those two
<crizzy> post-release updates?
<Legoleader> should i install both of them
<Ben64> Legoleader: what are their names
<crizzy> are both nvidia's?
<spacetime> With radeon, I got both options but only one of them successfully installed. Weird stuff.
<Legoleader> (version current) + (post-release updates)
<Legoleader> both are nVidia
<crizzy> take the version current
<crizzy> just to be safe
<crizzy> it's pretty recent drivers, anyway
<spacetime> i got an issue here.. my monitor won't wake up. I can ssh to the machine though. It's alive and breathing. fglrx issue or something else? help?
<spacetime> it went to sleep, now it won't wake up when i press any key on my keyboard
<ilpollo> spanish chanel please
<theadmin> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RaTTuS|BIG> amiga
<RaTTuS|BIG> oops ignore that plesase ;-p
<b0ot> can you do slip with ubuntu?#
<Fudge> hi does flash break using firefox 9.0.1 on lucid, same flas on another install with firefox 8.0 plays clips where as the first doesn't.
<Legoleader> is it possible to change the resolution of the log in screen in Ubuntu
<zzecool> Legoleader: log in or boot screen ?
<Legoleader> log in where i have to type my password
<zzecool> it shas to be the same with your unity - gnome or whatever you using resolution
<zzecool> it has*
<Legoleader> well it's not
<Legoleader> the screen now is fine, but when i start the computer, the log in screen has another resolution and refresh rate
<Adriannom> hi.  trying to get my hp scanjet 5590 to work, currently no scanners show up in simple scan even though it's on and connected.  it worked out of the box before, but i'm not sure what's different now.  xubuntu 11.10
<zzecool> what version of ubuntu are you using
<Adriannom> anything i can do to diagnose?
<zzecool> Legoleader: what is your vga
<Legoleader> how can i check the version
<nibbler> hi. just updated to 11.10 and now i dont have an "unlock" button in the printer dialog.... how to fix this?
<Legoleader> it's nVidia 430gt
<Legoleader> and i installed the driver everything is fine now, except the log in screen resolution
<zzecool> ok
<Ben64> how often do you see the login screen?
<Legoleader> everytime i start my computer...
<zzecool> Legoleader: for the ubuntu version type on terminal " lsb_release -a"
<Ben64> so like once every month?
<zzecool> Ben64: stop that
<Legoleader> like 3-4 times a day
<Ben64> Legoleader: have you rebooted since installing the nvidia drivers
<zzecool> Legoleader: dont naswer him
<Ben64> zzecool: you stop that
<Legoleader> yes Ben64
<mongy> Legoleader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<zzecool> Ben64: a problem is a problem and a bug is a bug even it doesnt distract you
<Ben64> Legoleader: and its still the same? what resolution is it?
<Legoleader> zzecool: what's a terminal, I'm not familiar with Ubuntu at all
<Legoleader> I just installed it yesterday for the first time
<zzecool> Legoleader: terminal is the command mode
<Adriannom> i've tried different usb cables but that doesn't work.  google hasn't helped.  anyone?
<Legoleader> I see
<zzecool> its a small app that gives you bash access
<vicki_> hallo
<Legoleader> where can i find it
<zzecool> Legoleader: it depents on ubuntu version  do you have the unity interface?
<Ben64> Legoleader: hit the windows key, type in "terminal" and it should be there
<zzecool> Legoleader: do you have the launcher on the left of your monitor?
<Legoleader> I have no idea if i have the unity interface
<Legoleader> yes
<Legoleader> I have a launcher
<zzecool> Legoleader: what is happening if you press the "windows" key on your keyboard?
<MonkeyDust> Legoleader  this is what unity looks like, is your screen similar? http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<Legoleader> it opens the "dash home" when i press the "windows" key
<zzecool> Legoleader: how do you search for your application  ?  how do you start irc or firefox ?
<zzecool> ok nice
<zzecool> this is unity
<zzecool> you have to be familiar with same names :)
<zzecool> and definitions
<zzecool> Legoleader: press windows key type terminal
<zzecool> Legoleader: and press enter
<zzecool> Legoleader: it is going to open the terminal
<Legoleader> done
<zzecool> Legoleader: ok type lsb_release -a
<Legoleader> nomad@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a
<Legoleader> No LSB modules are available.
<Legoleader> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Legoleader> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<FloodBot1> Legoleader: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Legoleader> Release:	11.10
<Legoleader> Codename:	oneiric
<zzecool> dont paste like this here
<ikonia> Legoleader: use a pastebin !
<ikonia> !pastebin > Legoleader
<ubottu> Legoleader, please see my private message
<Ben64> zzecool: in the future, "lsb_release -sd" works better
<BWorld> if I have a directory and execute chmod g+s {dir} and have 755 permissions on that directory then the directories created inside suddenly get write permissions but parent directory is rwsr-sr-x :S
<BWorld> could somebody explain that.. ?
<zzecool> Legoleader: it seems that youa re facing a bug  , that i found a workaround
<Legoleader> please do tell :)
<zzecool> Legoleader: but i dont think its wise to try  it as you look like a novice user
<escott> BWorld, the setgid bit on a directory means that files inside get created with the same group permissions and ignore umask
<zzecool> Legoleader: the workaround includes terminal use scripting etc and things can go wrong  easy
<Legoleader> I see
<zzecool> Legoleader: just keep making updates as usual and hope for a fix
<zzecool> :)
<BWorld> hm, what about directories escott ?
<Legoleader> kk, thanks :)
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> :)
<BWorld> you expect directories created inside inherit the same permissions as the parent directory (rwsr-sr-x)
<escott> BWorld, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<zzecool> Legoleader: one question are you using dual monitors?
<BWorld> thanks escott , when I read the section about "setuid and setgid on directories" I cannot find anything about affecting permissions , it doesn't say anywhere that when inheriting group/user from parent directory that it will add write permissions to the created directory...
<BWorld> wich is the case at the moment
<BWorld> escott, I mean, creating a directory gives the assigns the correct uid and gid but it 'adds' write permissions for the group wich isn't assigned in the parent directory :S
<BWorld> - gives the
<Ben64> but you have it suid
<BWorld> yes, sticky user and sticky group
<BWorld> user has rws permissions, group has r-s permissions and other have r-x permissions
<BWorld> user is me, group is www-data
<BWorld> www-data should never have write permissions unless explicit set for some subdirectory
<escott> BWorld, folders created inside a setgid have to also have setgid set otherwise its not recursive and it breaks with the first subdirectory
<Legoleader> zzecool: no, i'm using a crt 19" monitor
<Ben64> what are you doing that you need suid on things?
<BWorld> setting up my local development environment
<zzecool> Legoleader:  ok nothing then
<zzecool> :)
<BWorld> I want to be owner of everything and www-data group for everything
<BWorld> automatically set
<BWorld> so I thought I could use sticky bits
<Ben64> you should look into ACL
<BWorld> this way apache allways have read access and in some log folder for example I would give www-data write permissions so it can write to it's log
<BWorld> but now it is always getting write permissions wich is not defined ANYWHERE
<BWorld> :S
<BWorld> confused...
<BWorld> this is the result of mkdir /data/test:
<BWorld> drwsr-sr-x  4 cblokland www-data  4096 2012-02-20 13:03 .
<BWorld> drwxr-xr-x 26 root      root      4096 2012-02-20 12:57 ..
<BWorld> drwxrwxr-x  2 cblokland cblokland 4096 2012-02-20 13:01 test
<FloodBot1> BWorld: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BWorld> sorry , will do that ;)
<Ben64> BWorld: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#ACL_.28Access_Control_List.29
<geirha> BWorld: The initial permissions of created files are determined by umask.
<absdf> hi, weird question: how do I join the #java channel? :O
<absdf> it says I need to be invited for
<absdf> #java and "identified with services" or something for ##java.
<Pici> !register | absdf
<ubottu> absdf: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<absdf> that's silly that I have to register a throwaway nick just to ask a single question.
<absdf> but ok.
<p1l0t> So my father ordered this USB floppy drive.. It didn't come with any drivers so I am assuming it is plug and play. I plugged it in and nothing obvious happened. I catted syslog and got this: http://pastebin.com/qR4tFeSf So it did try its but with errors. And different errors each time I plugged it in..
<p1l0t> absdf: You'll be back ;)
<ankit__> i study cellular network characteristic .....that why i needs the signal strength for USB devices
<ankitb> all
<bazhang> ankitb, was there a question in there?
<Ben64> p1l0t: looks like it works-ish
<ankitb> yaaa
<p1l0t> Ben64: Yeah maybe..
<p1l0t> Ben64: I guess I'll try mounting it
<__Alex_> If i want to make sure there is no way of recovering deleted files from my disc, i fill the free space with random data and then delete? (cat /dev/urandom>file.bin;rm file.bin)
<genkbejo> test
<Abhijit> fail
<Ben64> __Alex_: /dev/zero will work faster
<timonah> hi
<countley> hi
<p1l0t> Ben64: Yeah mounts just fine :)
<geirha> __Alex_: There's shred(1)
<timonah> male or female
<snozek> in default snmpd.conf there is something like this: extend    test1   /bin/echo  Hello, world!
<snozek> how can i snmpget/walk this?
<escott> __Alex_, that doesn't work with all filesystems because it has to be the exact same location on the disk. but there are tools to do this see shred
<Ben64> escott: i think he was talking about filling the whole drive with that file
<gkasi> Need help with Grub2 Rescue prompt. I get an unknown filesystem when insmod (hd0,1)/boot/grub/linux.mod
<kippi> hey
<gkasi> Hey kippi
<escott> gkasi, thats not grub2. thats grub1
<gkasi> oh escott. Uumm ok. I remember upgrading to grub2 a while ago though.
<kippi> I am not sure where the best place to ask this question is... I want to be able to span my toolbar across two screens. Currently I have the same information on both screens as the toolbar is mirrored
<gkasi> kippi, are you using gnome?
<kippi> unity
<gkasi> kippi, sorry man, I've never used unity. Lemme see if I can find the info for you.
<escott> gkasi, the syntax you are using (hd0,1) is grub1 syntax. for grub 2 one generally uses (hd0,msdos1) or (hd0,gpt1) depending upon the partition table.
<MonkeyDust> kippi  "Xubuntu 12.04 is the only ubuntu based distro that handles dual screens well. But you will have to script a little to get it working permanently."
<kippi> dual screens are working fine, just the tool bar is a pain
<gkasi> escott, I dont have msdos or windows on the box. It is a pure ubuntu experience. I get the following when I 'ls'. (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0, msdos2) (hd0, msdos1)
<escott> gkasi, msdos just means you have an msdos partition table (normal mbr partition table) as opposed to a gpt table
<escott> gkasi, try set root='(hd0,msdos#)'
<gkasi> escott, thanks for that. But I m not familiar with gpt table. Because I dont have that, can you advise which of the three msdos1, 2, 3 I need as a combo to boot up?
<escott> gkasi, i dont know. probably msdos1
<gkasi> ok. I'll try and report back.
<gkasi> escott, tried all combo (msdos1, 2 and 3) with set prefix=(hd0,msdos#)/boot/grub and set root=.. and insmod (hd0,msdos#)/boot/grub/linux.mod. For msdos3 I get file not found. Other combos I get unknown filesystem
<escott> gkasi, are you in a livecd right now?
<gkasi> no livecd that I burnt a while ago doesnt work :( I m on another ubuntu box for irc.
<MonkeyDust> gkasi  try using a thumbdrive instead
<gkasi> kippi, I've tried googling, hoping you might've missed some link, but no luck mate.
<escott> gkasi, its hard to say what is wrong without knowing what your layout is
<gkasi> MonkeyDust, old box (2003 model) and bios doesnt boot off USB :(
<escott> gkasi, but you are assuming you don't have a /boot partition (by your use of /boot/grub)
<gkasi> escott, I used to have a boot partition till this morning when I decided to restart the box. Since the restart I'm stuck with this error. Whilst I dont know what those commands mean, I m following http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2011/09/09/how-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt-without-live-cd-for-grub2/
<tehowe> How stable is a Beta 1 expected to be - are we talking 'non-LTS release stable', or not really usable yet?
<OerHeks> tehowe, for 12.04 questions & support, ask in #Ubuntu+1
<escott> gkasi, there are two main reasons why you would get a sudden boot failure. (a) a corrupted partition in which case you need a livecd to fsck the filesystem (b) a change to your partition tables which would not happen without your knowing about it
<tehowe> Right
<gkasi> escott, yeah corrupted partition seems like a candidate. I m downloading the Ubuntu 10.10 iso at the moment. Could you tell me the fsck command to fix the partition?
<escott> gkasi, sudo fsck /dev/sda#
<gkasi> copy that. thanks escott . lemme see if i can rescue now
<gkasi> escott, just found another disk labelled ubuntu installation. I m not sure what version and if the disk works. But I m going to try it in just now
<gr33n7007h> init 1
<gr33n7007h> umount
<jodiejoe> Hello everybody, I've a big problem (at least too me it is big)... on my Thinkpad x121e I installed Win7 (64) and afterwards Ubuntu 11.10 with the standard option to install it beside Win7. After installing and rebooting, Win7 directly starts without showing me a Grub2 menu. I tried rescatux and super tux disc but nothing could me bring the bootloader Grub2. It would be very nice if you could help me with this issue! Thanks....
<MonkeyDust> jodiejoe  try pressing ctrl while booting
<escott> jodiejoe, is this an efi system?
<Abhijit> jodiejoe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jodiejoe> ok I will try to press ctrl
<jodiejoe> yes I think it is an efi system
<MonkeyDust> jodiejoe  may be shift instead of ctrl, try both
<sacarlson> what does #ubuntu-meta represent?
<ikonia> sacarlson: read the topic in there
<escott> jodiejoe, there is a grub-efi package that you might try installing
<sacarlson> ikonia: sorry wrong channel
<jodiejoe> neither ctrl/shift work...
<Abhijit> jodiejoe, try my link
<ayaka> when alisa ls='ls -l', i type ls -a, is it same to ls -la ？
<escott> ayaka, its the same as ls -l -a
<sacarlson> jodiejoe: best method I know if you don't play realtime games in windows in run it in virtualbox in ubuntu
<ayaka> escott thank you
<jodiejoe> ok I will try the method provided on the link, thank you
<gkasi> escott, thanks for your help so far. My *other* live cd is a no go as well. Hafta wait an hour or so for the 10.10 iso to download and try again. Thanks anyway!
<ankitb> i study cellular network characteristic .....that why i needs the signal strength for USB devices
<ankitb> indistylo, i study cellular network characteristic .....that why i needs the signal strength for USB devices
<gr33n7007h> at+csq
<ankitb> gr33n7007h, it doesn't respond real time ......
<sacarlson> ankitb: cellular as in celular telephone?  did you checkout USRP ?
<Zerpex> Hi everyone, I have /var/www set to be owned by www-data, because wordpress wants to execute as that user.. but how do I make, so all files and folders that is within' /var/www always will be 775 for the group called www-data, and how do I add user1 and user2 to that group?
<sln45> lxde and a bunch of openbox-related entries are still in my login after removing lxde. How do I fix this?
<ankitb> gr33n7007h, it doesn't respond real time ......
<gr33n7007h> ankitb, are you using openBSD ????
<sln45> Does anybody at least know where I could look on issues with the login list of environments?
 * quiescens dies.
<ankitb> gr33n7007h, no i am using ubuntu 10.04.....
<Abhijit> ankitb, what you were looking?
<sacarlson> Zerpex:  sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www ; worry about security later
<gr33n7007h> ankitb, you looking for rssi
<Zerpex> sacarlson: it's a development server, which will be private running on a network
<Abhijit> i mean what was your original question ankitb
<ankitb> Abhijit, I am looking for RSSI value in real time when Internet is connected through that device ....
<sln45> I guess I'll look elsewhere.
<sln45> Buy guys
<sacarlson> Zerpex: so how does that make it any different?  if needed chown -R www-data:www-data
<sln45> *Bye
<Zerpex> but sacarlson, I can change permissions like that yes.. but when I create a new file - I don't have 775 permissions of those files anymore, and that is the thing I want to be 'default' set for the /var/www folder
<Abhijit> ankitb, on which port/device?
<apporc> Can i install kvm in kvm's client host?
<Abhijit> sorry need to go urently. someone on door. by ankitb
<sacarlson> Zerpex: ok I think I get it.  seems like an application problem.  if the file doesn't exist yet and your app creates it I'm not sure you have to power to force it to something else
<MonkeyDust> ankitb  mayhaps this is a useful link http://study.prl85.com/
<sacarlson> Zerpex: I guess you could have a demon run that auto changes it at some periodic period
<MonkeyDust> ankitb  ignore that link, it's for android
<Zerpex> sacarlson: when running php as DSO, normally the 'customers' shouldn't use the chown and chmod on the files each time
<apporc> Can i install kvm in kvm's client host? Who knows that, thanks.
<sacarlson> Zerpex: I've had php apps that could change chmod settings so I know it can, so it's up to your app
<escott> apporc, i think so
<dado_> ciao
<apporc> escott: you think kvm can virtualize one CPU with vmx?
<sacarlson> Zerpex: I assume you want it to have privlige but giving it also provides the opertunity  for php to change it
<Zerpex> sacarlson: I know.. it's pretty easy in php, but shouldn't be needed to create a PHP script that changes the permissions of the folders - there should be a default group-ownershio of the folders to www-data
<sacarlson> Zerpex: yes anything php creates will be owned by www-data as set by priv in appache
<escott> apporc, im not sure what you mean by virtualize one cpu. but i believe that recursive kvm does work (although its more of a technology demo than an intended use)
<Guest59167> hello
<Guest59167> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Zerpex> sacarlson: not the files php creates.. let's say I log into ftp on the server, and rightclick, and choose 'new file' then the group should by default be set to www-data
<sacarlson> Zerpex: you have more than apache set to access the same file set?
<apporc> escott: sorry, not virtualize, should be "virtual out "
<ankitb> abhijit, /dev/ttyACM0
<Guest59167> sorry
<Zerpex> sacarlson: nevermind, the commands I was looking for was chgrp -R www-data /var/www and chmod g+s /var/www
<sacarlson> Zerpex: so you have an ftp server runing on the same directory under a different user?
<sacarlson> Zerpex: sorry never used chgrp
<apporc> escott: because kvm need it's host machine has one CPU with virtualization technology, vmx for intel ,e.g. I don't know whether kvm can virtual out one CPU with vitualiation technology
<Zerpex> sacarlson: I have a ftp access to /var/www indeed
<|newbie|> help me with sound..i have a sony vaio laptop e vpceb45fg..when i installed ubuntu it didnt have sound i added some lines to the grub and i got it back..but when i inserted headphones it is gone again
<apporc> escott: if we want to install kvm on one kvm's client host ,this client must have one CPU with virtulization technology.
<sacarlson> Zerpex: ok see I didn't know that part but I might have just change ftp user to www-data but that's only because I'm ignorant
<Zerpex> sacarlson: indeed, but we're 10 developers, with different access
<escott> apporc, and yes i believe that they have emulated that, but i think it is more of a demo than an intended tool
<archo43> hiy
<apporc> escott: thanks.
<sacarlson> Zerpex: well I'm only glad you found a solution even with my added confusion
<apporc> escott: thank you .
<Zerpex> sacarlson: no worries :P
<me-1> hii...is it possible to triple boot , mac os x , windows 7 and ubuntu on a macbook pro from 2010
<ikonia> me-1: bootcamp
<sacarlson> Zerpex: oh and my other simple solution would have been chmod -R 777 /var/www  if it's just local who cares
<LL2|Android> me-1: or use a VM program
<LL2|Android> Like VirtualBox, or VMware
<mattgman> so i did some customizing yesterday, and i can't seem to get my desktop icons back.  they are all selected in my "Desktop" under Menu>Settings>Desktop, but they aren't showing.  I'm using XFCE4.  Any help would be great!  I can get other icons to show, just not the defaults.
<dolf> #python
<|newbie|> somebody help me with sound..my speakers not working..but can hear sound using headphones
<me-1> ikonia, LL2|Android  I will like to use bootcamp . It will be really good thing to get best of 3 worls no more Linux vs os x vs windows . how can I do that..?
<Zerpex> sacarlson: xD
<LL2|Android> Well, bootcamp basically allows you to boot into another OS INSTEAD of Mac OS X
<LL2|Android> Its not a VM program
<me-1> LL2|Android,  I am not lloking for virtulization either
<LL2|Android> Ok
<me-1> LL2|Android,  thank you for the info
<liberal> LL2|Android: actually, you can use your bootcamp partition as the drive for a virtual machine. so you can have osx and the bootcamp drive booted simultaneously
<LL2|Android> Yeah
<LL2|Android> But bootcamp itself isnt a VM program
<LL2|Android>  thats what I meant
<LL2|Android> Also, yay virtualbox allows for vmdk files
<sacarlson> |newbie|: if it works on headphones maybe plug the speakers into that jack?
<escott> apporc, http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2012/01/19/nested-kvm-guests/
<LL2|Android> So I can use it in tandem with VMware
<sacarlson> |newbie|: if it's the same jack with headphones as speakers then maybe the problem is in the speaker amp?
<liberal> ok. just wanted to clarify what you said.
<LL2|Android> Ok
<LL2|Android> Hey reCAPTCHA
<reCAPTCHA> Hi LL2|Android
<LL2|Android> :D
<reCAPTCHA> So, I am trying to get my Creative Labs SB1040 PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio Sound Card working under Ubuntu... no dice.
<afsal> how to create alternate cd
<reCAPTCHA> I can't seem to find drivers for it.
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: wow I thought all sound blaster stuf should work
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: From what I understand Creative is not well known for their Linux support.
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: pastebin the sudo lspci  might find out if we can find out if there are drivers
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: http://www.pasteall.org/29342
<afsal> Please hlp me. how to create alternate installation cd?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: before you even try looking for drivers you might try moving it to another slot in your computer if posible as sometimes there are irc conflicts
<vlt> Hello. I want to playback a video file (or DVD) on an Ubuntu machine and want the video to be visible at the same time on another Ubuntu machine in the local network. What do I need to do?
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: the machines full-up unfortunately.
<MonkeyDust> afsal  you mean modify an existing CD?
<afsal> MonkeyDust: I want create from scratch.
<LL2|Android> vlt: have you tried VNC?
<dean> can someone help me compile this? http://www.garyshood.com/rsclient_linux/  I've not a clue what I'm doing lol
<vlt> LL2|Android: The VNC performance isn't good enough.
<LL2|Android> ah ok
<MonkeyDust> afsal  Remastersys comes to my mind
<LL2|Android> I forget if Skype for linux has screen sharing support
<|newbie|> how to check whether my sound card is working
<LL2|Android> I don't think it does
<afsal> MonkeyDust: How use it??
<vlt> LL2|Android: I rather thought of something involving VLC ...
<LL2|Android> Ah
<|newbie|> how to check whether my sound card is on or not
<MonkeyDust> afsal  start here http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/remastersys.html
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: I see you have at least 2 sound cards and I see there is support for that blaster device so if not needed you could try disable the internal device you have in bios
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: gah... can I just blacklist it?
<LL2|Android> Damnit VirtualBox!
<vlt> Either could the second machine read a stream from the first one's VLC player or both VLC players read from the same video file. But how to sync both players then?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: I'm not sure that would help if the problem is irc conflict
<LL2|Android> Why can't you run like VMware and just allocate the drive file space as needed, up to the cap set?!
<afsal> MonkeyDust: Ok, thnks Now i'm going to try...
<LL2|Android> D:
<afsal> exit
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: okay, well, either way none of the audio outputs seem to work...
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: oh that's another sign of conflic if the other worked before
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: Neither has ever worked at all.
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: just moving the card to another slot will probly work
<escott> vlt, gstreamer probably has some kind of network streaming capability
<reCAPTCHA> Well, I will try to switch it up, then.
<reCAPTCHA> Gah... if I only had a screwdriver.
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: oh ok if neather ever worked then I'm not sure
<escott> vlt, this should give some ideas https://www.ridgerun.com/developer/wiki/index.php/Using_UDP_Multicast_with_GStreamer
 * LL2|Android realizes that he uses a Windows OS for his main OS (I used ubuntu in a VM, before my hard drive went kaput) and starts running from the channel for no apparent reason :P
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: all the more reason to disable the internal if it never worked anyway
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: okay... I'll try that.
<vlt> escott: Thank you. I'll read that.
<NyLes> mgolisch hey its me :) I have a problem now with nomodeset :) I can't activate it.. I am installing 10.04 now but I cant't get it to boot with nomodeset? how will I do that? I'm using USB..
<MonkeyDust> |newbie|  open a terminal and type alsamixer - if you see MM, go there and press M
<LL2|Android> sacarlson: also, you would agree that even something like linux or ubuntu can get viruses, right?
<vlt> escott: Maybe I don't need the video on the first machine but only audio instead. Would that make it wasier?
<vlt> *easier
<Simon1245> Hey guys, is it possible to install Ubiquity firefox addon?
<dean> can someone help me compile this? http://www.garyshood.com/rsclient_linux/  I've not a clue what I'm doing lol
<auronandace> LL2|Android: practically there is no need to antivirus on linux (unless passing files onto windows)
<sacarlson> LL2|Android: I've never had a virus in any unix/linux system in the 20 years I worked with it
<NyLes> can someone help me?
<auronandace> LL2|Android: user error is a far more common and serious threat
<sacarlson> LL2|Android: only way you can get viruses is with blackbox unsigned software model as in windows
<LL2|Android> Well
<LL2|Android> Even something like linux or ubuntu can get viruses, truth be told
<p1l0t> LL2|Android: The only way to get a virus on linux is if you install it yourself.
<LL2|Android> p1l0t: not true
<sacarlson> LL2|Android: sure anything is posible but probable no
<LjL> p1l0t: or if someone exploits your system remotely and puts one in.
<Simon1245> Hey guys, is it possible to install Ubiquity firefox addon on Firefox 10.0.02?
<escott> vlt, gstreamer is very flexible, and it should be able to mux/demux and export whatever channel you want
<p1l0t> Yeah if someone gets root I guess
<LL2|Android> p1l0t: actually, they might not even need root, depending
<bazhang> LL2|Android, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<|newbie|> MonkeyDust: there is no MM
<NyLes> mgolisch if you came back please buzz me :(
<afsal> <MonkeyDust> U there? This is using to backup the system
<sacarlson> LL2|Android: I wrote what would be called a trojen for linux as a support tool to help my clients so if you might call that a virus then again it's posible
<MonkeyDust> afsal  try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<afsal> <MonkeyDust> That is live cd customization. I want alternate cd ...
<MonkeyDust> afsal  "You do not need to start from a pre-existing LiveCd."
<p1l0t> The thing is a virus cannot survive well unless it reproduces and with the way linux is written it almost has to be intentional to get an infection so the reward doesn't outweigh workload to even write them.
<sacarlson> LL2|Android: I wrote what would be called a trojan for linux as a support tool to help my clients so if you might call that a virus then again it's possible, but to be termed a virus it would have to be self replicating
<reCAPTCHA> Shadowcat: you're not the Uru shadowcat, are you?
<afsal> MonkeyDust: Ok, I already tried that. Now I want create alternate cd(ie. text base installation cd)
<MonkeyDust> afsal  you can find it on ubuntu.com
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: Oddly enough, it was already disabled in bios. :-/
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization afsal
<afsal> MonkeyDust: where
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: I don't know how that could be as we saw it in the lspci
<bazhang> afsal, I just gave you a link
<NyLes> bazhang, have a minute?
<MonkeyDust> afsal  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<bazhang> NyLes, Ask the channel
<afsal> bazhang: Give me...
<bazhang> afsal, give you what?
<p1l0t> bazhang: I thinks he made a joke
 * p1l0t :D
<afsal> bazhang: A link
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization   <------ afsal
<NyLes> bazhang, how can i boot with nomodeset option on 10.04? I'm using USB to boot..
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: if it was disabled in bios it should not be able to be seen by lspci
<MonkeyDust> afsal  I just gave you the link
<p1l0t> Aren't we on like 11.10 already almost 12.04
<MonkeyDust> april
<afsal> MonkeyDust: That is ubuntu alternate cd dowloading page....
<reCAPTCHA> It's odd, but I checked and it said 'disabled'. :-/
<MonkeyDust> afsal  correct, text based instaler, what you were asking
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: well maybe it has more than one device to disable in the audio section make sure it's not seen at all in lspci
<afsal> MonkeyDust: I want create my own alternate cd fromscratch. Give me any tutorial about this
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html NyLes you mean this?
<bazhang> afsal, did you actually read the link I gave you?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: or maybe the bios is mest up?  maybe you need to flash it?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: Precise is in Alpha2 right now
<afsal> MonkeyDust: Which remastersys??
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: I've never had to reflash a bios and I think it must be done in some windows thing if at all
<oelly> hallo
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule :)
<ayaka> is it chrooy can test the kernel work or not
<oelly> ich habe ein problem#
<ayaka> is it chroot can test the kernel work or not
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: indeed, I'm using Precise now ;)
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: this may not be helpful, but there seems to be no issue when using windoze with the sound.
<oCean> !de | oelly
<ubottu> oelly: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: on both cards?
<bazhang> afsal, I gave you a link to customize the installer cd, MonkeyDust gave you a link on where to download the alternate cd (the one you need to modify)
<afsal> MonkeyDust: Which one, remastersys??
<bazhang> afsal, no
<reCAPTCHA> I'd have to varify that, but I do believe so.
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: if it's a hardware irc problem then windows would see the problem also
<afsal> bazhang which link you gave???
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: I usually wait till the full release date. I'm chicken I guess.
<NyLes> bazhang, ive tried that but when i press F6 nothing is happens..
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: I like to report bugs and get stuff fixed
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: right, so I am thinking that it is non-compatable / missing drivers.
<|newbie|> sound through my headphones are also very less
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: I should be as proactive.
<bazhang> afsal, hi
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: and the card still works in windows even when disabled in bios?
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: didn't varify that.
<afsal> bazhang which link you gave???
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization afsal heres the link for the 3rd time
<escott> ayaka, no chroot does not change the kernel
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: I don't know. :-/
<MonkeyDust> afsal  maybe this is what you want http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: i don't care about my OS running. I have xpud I can use without issue and I can fix some things if it goes awry. If you need a working OS, stick with the stable release
<afsal> bazhang Now got it....
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, he wants to customize the alternate cd
<ayaka> escott is there a way to test it？
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: ok I do see problems with that card here http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-884370-start-0.html
<ActionParsnip> http://maketecheasier.com/reconstructor-creating-your-own-ubuntu-distribution/2008/07/05
<|newbie|> sound with sony vaio laptop sound..no sound through speakers..sound low through headset.help pls
<escott> ayaka, boot into it
<apporc> What will happen if i exposed my dhcp server to the internet ?this dhcp server assign public ip.anyone knows this ?
<ikonia> apporc: nothing
<apporc> ikonia: it's ok?
<ActionParsnip> |newbie|: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<apporc> ikonia: it's just ok?
<ikonia> apporc: it's pointless
<ayaka> escott,i see,can update initrd in chroot
<afsal> bazhang: This is customizing an existing cd. I want from sceatch
<apporc> ikonia: i mean , will that mess the internet?
<ikonia> apporc: please, think about it
<ActionParsnip> apporc: nothing will happen, you will just reduce security by opening more ports
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: Gah.. rebuilding the kernel? What does that entail?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: seems it started here Linux kernel 2.6.38  so maybe try before and after that if that's what your running now
<bazhang> afsal, how does this relate to ubuntu? you want to make your own cd? you need to study on how that is done
<escott> ayaka, you can do a lot of things in chroot but the system calls go to the kernel you booted (aka that of the livecd) you can modify the installed system however you want
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: just find a package with a different one
<auronandace> afsal: why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: Yeah for me one is a server at work and one is a netbook I need for school. I do have another PC I use as a server but its at my parents house still because I don't have internet at my house, lol. I use 4G through my phone which is great 5dn 1.5up but not for running a server. I suppose I could use it for testing though and I am shopping for static IPs but I hate comcast they won't let me have my own modem only 
<apporc> thanks, my friends.
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: err? A package with a different linux kernel? :-/
<bazhang> afsal, you initially said you wanted to modify the alternate CD from Ubuntu
<afsal> bazhang: Ok, I'm studying plz give any tutorials about it???
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: That does not compute with me.
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: 5mb down ain't bad
 * p1l0t does have a dyndns account too though
<bazhang> afsal, about what?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: well what is running now seen with uname -a
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: no-ip here
<ayaka> escott, no i means can i update the initrd in the chroot,in order to boot the kernel in the chroot
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: 2.6.32-38-generic
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: it's as easy as synaptic install some package
<afsal> bazhang: Creating ubuntu alternate installation cd from scratch(ie. textbase installation cd)
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: really, now? so... what sudo apt-get install linux-2.x?
<auronandace> afsal:why do you want to do that?
<xangua> afsal: you mean create something that already exists¿
<bazhang> afsal, and the link I gave you tells you how to do it.
<bazhang> afsal, Please read the Link
<ActionParsnip> afsal: http://maketecheasier.com/build-your-own-ubuntu-based-distro-with-novo-builder/2010/07/02
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: well that's not the same as the above 2.6.38 so not sure.
<escott> ayaka, you don't boot a kernel in a chroot. chroot is not a virtualized container. it just changes what "/" means. since "everything is a file" changing "/" has a lot of affects. all your libraries and files are from the chroot, but the running kernel, the actual interface to the hardware, is unchanged
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: I guess if I am going to pay for a landline when I already have 5mb down through my 4G I want it much faster and static IP but no FiOS where I live and can't use my own modem with the cable company unless its dynamic.. :/ not sure why. Not that I NEED my own modem but I just hate the ones they use and how they have them setup.
<Brianbac> My mouse wheel somehow controls the system volume instead of scrolling up and down pages (no matter where it is placed, and what is highlighted) does anyone know how this can have happened, and how to get back to normal functionality?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: kernel package normaly start with linix-image....
<afsal> bazhang: First i debootstrat the ubuntu base system then create a installation cd
<sacarlson> sorry linux-image
<bazhang> afsal, you need to do some reading first.
<afsal> bazhang: This is my plan. Debootstrap is done. Next for installation
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: okay, I see it in my package manager.
<ayaka> escott,i know,but i can set grub boot
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: so, what do I do first?
<Brianbac> seems to be a problem with my mouse, since other mice work normally?!?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: oh I didn't notice but he found a solution http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-884370-start-0.html
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: It says 'dded SND_HD_INTEL driver per module in my kernel with the [*] CA0110 Creative codec'
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: Ha.. yeah, that's what I've been looking at and why I asked how to rebuild the kernel.
<loganrun> is there any way to move the icons around on the program launcher bar, I don't like the order
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: that sounds good that's just what this guy said he was missing
<danileigh79> I have a MadCatz 4716 wired xbox controller, how can I get it to work in Ubuntu 11.10?
<danileigh79> It works on a WinXP computer
<|newbie|> ActionParsnip: the output is in this link http://susepaste.org/23554245
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: so if you just install his version of the kernel it might work
<zykotick9> danileigh79: plug it in and then check in a /dev/input/js0 is created
<zykotick9> s/in a/if a/
<ActionParsnip> |newbie|: run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*            reboot to test
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: okay... ugh.. so, I install 'Linux' from the package manager...
<ActionParsnip> |newbie|: you do realise the script can pastebin for you, just select to upload when the script is done
<escott> ayaka, you can change the boot preferences for the next boot, but your terminology is wrong when you say "in order to boot the kernel in the chroot"
<danileigh79> zykotick9: There is no file there for js0
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA:  I hate sound problems I'm more of a network geek sorry
<reCAPTCHA> And then do I type 'linux-image' into the command line or something?
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: it's cool.
<zykotick9> danileigh79: that means the kenel doesn't understand the joystick hardware.  Good luck - I've never had a joystick that didn't work, so I have no suggestions.
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: awful nice of you to assist.
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: no it will just force reboot to start the new kernal
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: I've not acomplished anything yet so don't thank me yet
<module000> danileigh79: identify your joystick from the output of `lsusb`, then compile and load the module to support it with your current kernel. probably not the solution you were after.
<danileigh79> zykotick9: The controller has lights on it similar to the front of an xbox 360, they just flashed a few times, and a js0 file popped up in dev/input... what do I do now
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: okay... well, I have linux selected to install in the package manager... but his solution is more than just 'reload the kernel'.
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: well it was just some settings he didn't have set in the compile but ubuntu normaly has them all set
<zykotick9> danileigh79: well, you could test it with "cat /dev/input/js0" and press some buttons to see text outputted to the terminal.  But the real, method is install a game, and be sure it points to /dev/input/js0 (some try to default to the very old /dev/js0)
<ActionParsnip> |newbie|: why didn't you install Oneiric....?
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: I"ve compiled custom kernel before but found in most cases it was unesisary
<danileigh79> module000: lsusb shows bus 005 Device 002: ID 1bad:f016 Marmonix Music
<reCAPTCHA> Okay... well, I can try it... I've never rebuilt the kernel before... when it reboots will it automatically ask me what I want selected? Also, do I need to save everything?
<reCAPTCHA> sacarlson: by 'save' I mean 'backup'
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: back in 2008 there was a time I needed to compile custom kernel for my wifi usb device that was about it
<|newbie|> ActionParsnip: is oneiric an irc client?
<danileigh79> zykotick9: I'm trying to get the gamepad to work in emulators like Visual Boy Advance and FCEUX like it does in Windows
<ActionParsnip> |newbie|: no, oneiric is the codename of ubuntu 11.10, the latest stable release
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: it will keep a copy of the original but it will default to the new one
<bazhang> |newbie|, its 11.10
<reCAPTCHA> Alright, let's try this.
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: add the playonlinux repo and it has a calibrating app which may help
<danileigh79> zykotick9: Also, when I did the "cat /dev/input/js0" it's showing a bunch of characters in terminal and won't go away
<zykotick9> danileigh79: ctrl+c
<ayaka> escott,i see,but can i prepare initrd in chroot
<danileigh79> zykotick9: thanks
<danileigh79> Action
<|newbie|> ActionParsnip: is the sound issue of vaio laptops solved in iric?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: full command is suso apt--get repository ppa:playonlinux?
<danileigh79> *sudo
<escott> ayaka, yes
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: no, do some research instead of attempting to guess
<|newbie|> bazhang: thank you
<ActionParsnip> |newbie|: not sure, it has a later version of alsa which may help, the PPA I gave will update your Alsa and may help
<escott> ayaka, you can install packages, you can fiddle with files, you can run your installed programs in many cases
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: sorry, its play deb
<|newbie|> ActionParsnip: actually this laptop is not mine..it is my friend's..he is a complete newbie to linux..it seemed 10.04 simpler to him..the less graphic environment
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<ayaka> escott do you know how to shutdown chroot at all,in my memories,exit will not stop program start in chroot
 * faithlove is away (Gone fishing!)
<ActionParsnip> |newbie|: xubuntu 11.10 looks not too dissimilar to Gnome 2 in Lucid....
<LjL> !away > fAithlOve
<ubottu> fAithlOve, please see my private message
<afsal> quit
<afsal> exit
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.10/?q=joy    may help
<escott> ayaka, exit
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Trying to get it now
<ayaka> escott thank you
<escott> ayaka, right something that has forked will continue to run in its chroot. you would close it normally or kill it
<Lint> can grub2 bootloader to use custom fonts while in text mode? rightnow is uses my BIOS font (in some DOS turkish encoding)
<ayaka> escott you mean you have to go？
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: it has some great games and such, check it out
<chachin> woo 1487 people
<chachin>  on a vps.. when im on root form.. how do i revert back to normal user?
<chachin> ubuntu 11.04
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: will do, but dpkg says it doesn't exist, but I see it in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: see what?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: getdeb doesn't show in dpkg, but it shows up in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: the getdeb is a source, the deb adds the source and imports the key. It adds a software source so that the links on the page I gave will work
<ayaka> i have done a stupid thing, i chown -R ayaka:ayaka / ,how to cancel it, i can't reinstall system
<hatop_> chachin: you could type logout perhaps
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now my neighbours hate me. I need help with audio volume settings. Everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm's login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: and these sources/apps should allow my xbox360 controller to work, right
<ActionParsnip> ayaka: you willneed to, the ownerships are varied throughout the OS.
<rodrerich> hola, amigos. Alguien que hable español?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: possibly, there are joystick apps which may help
<vlt> !es | rodrerich
<ubottu> rodrerich: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hatop_> radrerich: sorry I only speak enough spanish to read that.
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, been a big help sweetie
<chachin> <hatop_> chachin: you could type logout perhaps  <<< nah someone told me type: exit and it did :)
<chachin> im on a vps
<lucifer> Guys do U Know Any Alternative For Library.nu...?
<rodrerich> gracias, amigos
<lucifer> We R Doomed...!
<ayaka> ActionParsnip, i want to change to default
<ActionParsnip> ayaka: you even changed the ownership of your users home and so on, it will take months to get it anywhere near correct
<rodrerich> thanks
<vlt> rodrerich: de nada
<ActionParsnip> lucifer: what is library.nu ?
<lucifer> The Biggest Free-Ebook Web Site In The World...And It's Past Tense...
<ayaka> ActionParsnip: don't worried about home, think the others file
<lucifer> It Was Banned About A Week Ago
<chachin> wow almost 1500 users
<ActionParsnip> ayaka: they are owned in lots of different ways, most will be root:root but others are not
<Lint> !ot>lucifer
<bc81> lucifer, can i pm you?  i don't think that question will go over well here, it's more suited for off-topic)
<ubottu> lucifer, please see my private message
<oCean> lucifer: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<ActionParsnip> lucifer: http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/20-best-websites-to-download-free-e-books/
<zykotick9> ayaka: reinstall is easiest method for getting out of the mess you just created.  It would literally require 1000s of custom chown to get back.
<lucifer> Srrrryyyy...Srrryyy i'm just new To this Enviornment I'm A Little Bit Confused And I Donno how To Open A Private Message here...?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, thats not helping
<ActionParsnip> lucifer: how is this ubuntu related though
<lucifer> ActionParsnip : Yeah U R Right, Leaving now...
<ActionParsnip> lucifer: if  you'd read the message when you joined the channel, its not confusing at all
<ayaka> zykotick9,for some reason, i can't , it need debootstrap ,i can get a debian or ubuntu recetently
<ayaka> can't
<lucifer> bc81, ubottu : Thank U Guys...:)
<melvincv> Good day to all. Sound stopped working in Natty all of a sudden.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: run:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*      wait a few seconds, then try some sound apps
<chachin> what's the best way to make my vps OS ubuntu 11.04 upgrade to 11.10?
<chachin> with command line
<chachin> i found something
<chachin> apt-get update
<chachin> apt-get autoclean
<chachin> do-release-upgrade
<FloodBot1> chachin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chachin> those 3 commands
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<eKKo> Hey folks.. anyone able to help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1928544 ?
<chachin> but ActionParsnip if i do those commands.. will it delete my files/folders and make it a new os?
<ActionParsnip> chachin: it upgrades the binarys that make up the OS, no data is deleted.
<melvincv> Isn't it "sudo killall pulseaudio"
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: no, or I would have said
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: pulseaudio is ran as user, so your user can kill its own process
<melvincv> ok, I did it without sudo, no go
<ayaka> zykotick9: can i reinstall itself in break system？
<zykotick9> ayaka: sorry, i can't help you.  good luck.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: both commands need running on the same line so the file and folder get removed while pulse is stopped
<ayaka> zykotick9 thank you
<ayaka> ActionParsnip: thank you
<melvincv> Ah, I see. :)
<melvincv> no go, even the speaker test is not working :(
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: run:   alsamixer     are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Yeah, even those jojystick apps aren't recognizing the gamepad is there... :(
<MacroMan> Hi everyone
<bc81> heyas, Macro
<MacroMan> I'm attempting to configure a third monitor running from a USB2VGA adapter
<MacroMan> It appears that the 2 monitors I've got were auto configured
<MacroMan> So I'm trying to mannually configure them in Xorg.conf
<VEndix> is there any way to play muonline on ubuntu?
<sskasirajan> how can i view the source code of apps in ubuntu!!
<LjL> sskasirajan: apt-get source <packagename>
<MacroMan> However, my current monitors aren't in there. I tried 'Xorg -configure' but it gives me an error sayong that x server is already running
<MacroMan> How can I generate a config file based on my current setup?
<zykotick9> MacroMan: stop Xorg then run the command (but I though it was "X --configure" but you are probably right)
<melvincv> ActionParsnip, yes, alsamixer seems ok. But I have 3 sound cards listed. 0 - Realtek 1 - Creative SB 5.1 VX  2 - AMD HDMI
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: so its an xbox360 pad.. is it wireless?
<MacroMan> OK, let me try
<MacroMan> Thanks
<bc81> VEndix: you can tried installing it in PlayOnLinux
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: oh those creative things can be a pain, I avoid them like the plague
<melvincv> ActionParsnip, I've connected my speakers to Creative
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: have you tried disabling the onboard sound in BIOS?
<Lint> sskasirajan, on launchpad.net, select a package, a branch and click 'view the code'
<MacroMan> Hmm, how odd. When I run Xorg -configure with x server stopped I get an error telling me that the configured devices doesn't match the actual number of devices. I haven't plugged the new monitor in yet
<dlentz> melvincv, when you do speaker-test, are you specifying the Creative card (with -d)?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: No, wired... I'm on ubuntu forums right now, it says it *should* work out of box, but I'm in the procecess of updating drivers noow
<zykotick9> MacroMan: your "Xorg -configure" might not be correct
<melvincv> ActionParsnip, ok, next time I restart I'll try, but, uh, I need both cards as the Creative one does not have front panel audio
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: what is the line that identifies it in the output of:  lsusb
<MacroMan> OK, I'll try your 'X --configure'
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: make sure the creative card is set as the outputdevice
<melvincv> I see my speaker icon in the indicator applet is disabled
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: All of my lines are showing root hub except for "Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1bad:f016 Harmonix Music
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: so I'm assuming that's it
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: logical :)
<b0ot> I have a slip connection via serial on a cisco router... does anyone know how I could set that same connection up with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: I try :)
<melvincv> ActionParsnip, yes, it is (in the Output tab of Sound Preferences?)
<Zerpex> hmm, I used passwd user1, updated the password, but when I try log in with that user, it says password is wrong
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Oneiric
<Lint> can grub2 bootloader to use custom fonts while in text mode? rightnow is uses my BIOS font (in some DOS turkish encoding)
<mohan_> I can't update VLC to 2.0
<sacarlson> b0ot: telnet maybe?
<mohan_> i tried from Ubuntu Software center and terminal
<mohan_> not working
<mohan_> need help guys
<zykotick9> Zerpex: are you user1?  if so the command should have been "passwd", to set another user's password it would need "sudo passwd user1" to work.
<Zerpex> zykotick9: no I'm user 2, and I used the sudo command
<bazhang> mohan_, did you add a ppa?
<mohan_> ohh
<mohan_> hmm
<bazhang> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<Zerpex> so I did sudo passwd user1
<sacarlson> mohan_: for vlc 2.0 I assume you must have used ppa
<mohan_> no
<mohan_> let me do it
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:grumbel/ppa ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xboxdrv
<melvincv> ActionParsnip, which are the best brands in sound card technology now? I thought the best is Creative. Realtek is more useless! :-\
<bazhang> mohan_, the regular usc does not have it
<mohan_> ok
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: no, they are far from best
<MacroMan> 'X --configure' wasn't quite what I was looking for
<b0ot> sacarlson, how would you use telnet
<zykotick9> MacroMan: did you see where it put the generated xorg.conf file?  copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<sacarlson> b0ot: man telnet
<MacroMan> 'Xorg -configure' is supposed to automatically create a config file. 'X --configure' seems to be to create one with options
<MacroMan> X --configure didn't create a config file
<b0ot> sacarlson, man telnet | grep slip = nothing
<MacroMan> just gave me lots of options. I didn't really want to touch it because I've broken ym display before by doing tnaty
<MacroMan> that
<oCean> danileigh79, mohan_ please note that using PPA's is entirely at "own risk", PPA's are unsupported 3rd party repositories
<danileigh79> oCean: Aware, thanks sweetie
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Got xbobxdrv, trying it out now
<Zerpex> zykotick9: hmm :S it's really weird
<zykotick9> MacroMan: sorry the command is "X -configure"
<MacroMan> Ah OK, let me try
<georgieee> Does anyone know how to pause vlc player by clicking on the screen?
<sacarlson> b0ot: picocom?
<MacroMan> 'Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. COnfiguration faild
<MacroMan> Same error as before
<zykotick9> MacroMan: sorry, that's beyond me.  Good luck.
<MacroMan> Is it because I currently have 2 monitors plugged in?
<MacroMan> OK, thanks anyway
<chachin> !peak
<MonkeyDust> !info peak
<ubottu> Package peak does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> chachin, /msg ubottu please
<nsahoo> Hi, whats the different between gnome and gnome-shell
<cromag> wow, that's anoying :(
<cromag> oh
<chachin> http://i.imgur.com/BDzkt.png  <<< why does it say that?
<nsahoo> what is there in gnome in addition to gnome-shell?
<Bubo> Hello, can anyone help me install mysql so i can use it with python?
<sacarlson> b0ot: I also found this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/sl.4.html
<sacarlson> b0ot: I assumed with serial you just needed a dumb terminal into a cisco box to see status
<_Marcus> How do I change what shell a user logs into? Right now when he logs in it goes strait to sh, but I want it to go to bash.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: try one of these: http://www.dv247.com/computer-hardware/echo-layla-3g-24-bit-audio-interface-with-pci-card--23617
<b0ot> sacarlson, nah... that's trivial with putty
<chachin> http://i.imgur.com/BDzkt.png  <<< why does it say that?
<sacarlson> b0ot: can't cisco do everything over ethernet also?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: it's in /etc/passwd
<zykotick9> _Marcus: "chsh" as the user is another method
<b0ot> I need an ip address on serial port that is encapsulated with the slip protocol
<sacarlson> b0ot: if putty then what you want is ssh
<b0ot> I didn't say I needed to configure a cisco route
<b0ot> configuring a cisco router via serial = trivial
<b0ot> what I said is that I was able to configure within a cisco router a serial connection on the router with the slip protocol
<b0ot> where the serial port is an actual interface on the router
<b0ot> not used for configuration
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: there is obviously everything in between, in the great scheme of things, creative is quite budget
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: xboxdrv did not solve problem, should I reboot before trying someting else?
<mneptok> Bubo: if you're an Ubuntu users, i would carefully consider using MariaDB instead of MySQL
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: did you load the driver module in?
<sacarlson> b0ot: like this The sl interface allows serial lines to be used as network interfaces      using the slip protocol.  The sl interface can use Van Jacobson TCP      header compression and ICMP filtering.  This is arranged by using the      various link-level flags to the ifconfig(8) command: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/picocom.8.html
<Bubo> mneptok why? is it easier? i want to use it with python
<mneptok> Bubo: there is discussion of replacing MySQL with MariaDB in the next release of Ubuntu.
<Computer-01> Computers in my network cannot ping/connect to my ubuntu 10.04 server, and I can see and connect to them, what could the problem be?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/850109/
<mneptok> Bubo: MariaDB is neither easier nor more difficult, as it is a drop-in replacement for MySQL.
<sacarlson> b0ot: sorry wrong paist page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/sl.4.html
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: does it give an xboxdrv kernel module?
<MonkeyDust> Computer-01  how can you see them, then?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: you may need to run the command with sudo too
<mneptok> Computer-01: "connect" how? FTP? HTTP? SFTP? what?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: working on a couple of the suggestions, uno momento :)
<Computer-01> MonkeyDust, Lies I cannot ping them, but I can connect to their Mysql server, but they cannot connecto mine.
<Computer-01> mneptok, using mysql-admin.
<_Marcus> How do I make it so that a user cannot leave it's home directory(anything above /home/user)?
<mneptok> Computer-01: are inbund ports open on those machines? have you told the admin tool to accept connections other than from localhost?
<Zerpex> when using "mkdir -p /var/www/somefolder" what exactly does the -p do then?
<oCean> Zerpex: create parent dirs, if necessary
<Zerpex> ahh nice!
<Computer-01> mneptok, I believe not... let me check this.
<ZeusCool> Hi, I got this error and php is not working:--> mod_fcgid: process cgi_wrapper exit (communication error), terminated by calling exit(), return code: 114
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: It now says "Try to run 'rmmod xpad' and then xboxdrv again or start xboxdrv with the option --detach-kernel-driver.
<JKwest> Hello
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: sounds like a plan
<beowulf09us> hi
<JKwest> Qualcuno parla italiano?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zykotick9> danileigh79: when you catted the /dev/input/js0 when you pressed buttons/stick did text character appear as you pressed buttons/pad?
<sacarlson> b0ot: or maybe this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/configuring-slip-in-ubuntu-716436/
<ZeusCool> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<JKwest> Grazie mille
<danileigh79> zykotick9:yes and no, It was doing it even though I wasn't touching the gamepad
<zykotick9> danileigh79: ok, then that wasn't working at that point then (it should be still, unless you press stuff)
<ZeusCool> Hi, I got this error and php is not working, I've been tring to solve and google it for two days but no luck:--> mod_fcgid: process cgi_wrapper exit (communication error), terminated by calling exit(), return code: 114
<Computer-01> mneptok, how can I do that, since inside Mysql admin in networking the option to disable TCP/IP connections is not activated, and the ufw firewall is disabled
<BlouBlou> guys, do you know any online-chess for ubuntu? something like the one which came in older versions of ubuntu
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: finally got something going here....
<mneptok> Computer-01: telnet to the port that the admin tools uses. see if you get a response.
<MonkeyDust> ZeusCool  try ##php (that's double #)
<Computer-01> mneptok, But one thing is that I cannot connect to my Server using the IP address only using localhost.
<vivekimsit> how can I see the list of commands that I used on a particular day?
<mneptok> Computer-01: DB server or ... ?
<bazhang> vivekimsit, in bash? or on irc?
<vivekimsit> in bash
<ZeusCool> I can't MonkeyDust
<mneptok> Computer-01: you need to be MUCH more explicit. "connect to my server" whith what? SSH? a web browser? a database? what?
<Computer-01> mneptok, in the stored connection using mysql-admin
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: ok, so now sudo xbobxdrv works, showing my the controls in a separate term window (using terminator) but when nI go into the emulator/game, it still doesn't do anything when I'm trying to map the gamepad in vba
<mneptok> Computer-01: is mysqld running with access to the external port? or is it relegated to localhost?
<Computer-01> mneptok, I am afraid I don't have the knowledge to answer that.
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: yes but did you get the module loaded using the instructions you pasted earlier???
<danileigh79> zykotick9: looks ilke catting js0 WAS soing something... the analog on this gamepad must be wacky as xboxdrv is showing the y and x axis constantly moving...
<sacarlson>  mneptok mysqld defaults to localhost only but can be setup to allow other ip access control
<Computer-01> mneptok, this is inside of the conf. : bind-address		= 127.0.0.1
<mneptok> sacarlson: i know, that's why i asked.
<mneptok> Computer-01: if you want access to mysqld from somehting other than localhost, you'll have to bind to an external interface
<_Marcus> How do I chroot jail a user?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: how? I used sudo rmmod xbox, then sudo xboxdrv, then sudo modprobe xpad again, and still not working
<Computer-01> mneptok, what do you mean?, how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: run 'rmmod xpad' and then xboxdrv again or start xboxdrv with the option --detach-kernel-driver
<mneptok> Computer-01: edit your MySQL confogs so that it binds to eth0 (or whatever) instead of the loopback interface
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: maybe the command has to be running for the device to work.....
<Computer-01> mneptok, eth0 IP address right?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: "unrecognized option '--detach-kernal-driver'" I did this with sudo
<mneptok> Computer-01: use the interface name, not IP.
<mneptok> bbiab
<MonkeyDust> danileigh79  kernel, not kernal
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: try:  sudo modprobe xbox --detach-kernel-driver
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: if you type invalid things, it won't work
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: *facepalming myself
<danileigh79> brb
<_Marcus> Does anyone know how to set up a chroot jail?
<lewiseason> Have you tried Google or the ubuntu forum, Marcus?
<ikonia> _Marcus: it depends what you want to jail
<MonkeyDust> lewiseason  don't say to 'google it' please
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  http://www.brudvik.org/2011/02/chrootjail-sftpscpssh-on-ubuntu/
<_Marcus> ikonia: I want a user to not be able to even see anything outside it's home directory.
<sacarlson> _Marcus: chroot jail? only time you change root is if you more a whole system to a new root
<ikonia> sacarlson: nope, there are many reasons
<urfr332gO> _Marcus, here is a ubuntu man on jail  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/makejail.8.html
<ikonia> _Marcus: ok, well, you have a few options, you can try to lock the level above the home directory with permissions, this will stop the user moving out of it, but it's not a chroot lock, you could also look at a chroot shell, there is also an option with sshd to chroot jail the user
<overclucker> When I use my bluetooth headset in duplex mode I can record audio, but I cant hear playback. Is there a fix for this?
<sacarlson> ikonia: I don't see any user options in chroot
<ikonia> sacarlson: that's fine, if you don't know any, I'm just informing you there are many reasons to chroot, beyond moving a root location
<sacarlson> _Marcus: but you could just change all other file priv to not let your user see any other files but his home dir
<magma> ubuntu server shows wich users are using the machine and mem usage when you logon though ssh. Is it possible to do the same thing with the normal ubuntu?
<vivekimsit> How can I know that which command I ran on a particular day in my bash shell?
<ikonia> sacarlson: a user can still "cd /"
<ikonia> sacarlson: changing the permissions won't a lock a user into their home directory
<oCean> vivekimsit: by default there is no timestamp in bash history file
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: it could if you make the folder not executable..
<sacarlson> ikonia: yes he could cd but see nothing if the priv of all were like chmod 770 or at least other users couldn't see
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no, you can still /
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: damn
<vivekimsit>  oCean: So, is there not any solution
<oCean> vivekimsit: when you type the  history  command in shell, you will see your recent commands, by default last 1000 I think.
<ikonia> sacarlson: you to lock a user into their home direcotry, you're suggesting changing every single file on the systme outside his home directory to remove world permissions /
<overclucker> I was actually hoping to be able to do my teleconference from ubuntu, instead of rebooting into windows
<sacarlson> ikonia: yes I guess so
<danileigh79_2> ActionParsnip, sorry, I had to take a break, I'm outside on my phone... This xbox controller is pissing me off more than having pms... *headdesk*
<ikonia> sacarlson: may want to think that through a little more as a lot of things expect read access to certain directories
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79_2: if you type: modprobe xbox   then hit tab, does it autcomplete?
<vivekimsit>  oCean: Ya! but the list is normally very large so, I was thinking that if there is any command to see the commands of a particular day
<sacarlson> ikonia: that's the method I use at least on my own home dir so no one but me can see it
<magma> ubuntu server shows wich users are using the machine and mem usage when you logon though ssh. Is it possible to do the same thing with the normal ubuntu?
<danileigh79_2> ActionParsnip, I'll try when I go back inside, lemme finish my cigarette
<ikonia> sacarlson: stopping someone from seeing into your home dir, as to stopping someone from moving anywhere outside their home dir is a totally different concept
<oCean> vivekimsit: there is. Add this line  export HISTTIMEFORMAT='%F %T '  to your ~/.bashrc, then source the bashrc again
<Mike9863> After I login my touchpad discontinues working and I'm forced to enter the command 'xinput set-int-prop 13 "Synaptics Off" 8 0' Why is this, and is there any way I can fix it?
<vivekimsit> ok
<lewiseason> magma: try "who"
<sacarlson> ikonia: true but that's the only solution that's close I can come up with for _Marcus
<xubuntu5> just write a script that runs that automatically after login?
<magma> lewiseason: I also want to see mem usage and all the other things ubuntu server shows
<cmcx_linux> hey guys, I have an issue with ubuntu server 11.10 latest updates , kernel 3.0.0-16-server nfs-kernel-server_1%3a1.2.4-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb. When I try to showmount -a it segfaults.
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: as xubuntu5 said (without targetting you) have a script that runs after login to run it for you..
<cmcx_linux> anyone lese experiencing this issue>/
<cmcx_linux> ?
<sacarlson> ikonia: _Marcus: how about apparmor settings?
<ikonia> that's to stop applications being run,
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: I do have a script that runs at startup but the touchpad only stops working a few minutes into my session.
<vivekimsit>  oCean: thanks! its now little bit good now
<magma> how do I list the groups in the system?
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: what make and model is the system?
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 on an HP Pavilion dv6
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: danielle@danielle:~$ modprobe xpad
<danileigh79> dpad_to_buttons      triggers_to_buttons
<danileigh79> sticks_to_null
<mattgman> does anybody have their computer set up so that they can stream video to their android device?
<danileigh79> That was not meant to be a flood, sorry6
<ActionParsnip> magma: cat /etc/group |cut -d: -f1
<sacarlson> ikonia: _Marcus: well until a better solution I would just chmod XX0 on dir /etc  and /home  and leave the rest or maybe some /var stuf
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79xbox, not xpad...
<magma> and adding a user to a group?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: sorry, mis read.... no, tabbing  modprobe xbox does not autocomplete
<ikonia> _Marcus: that would be a terrible solution
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: gah
<ikonia> _Marcus: simpley chroot as you intended to, this is the type of solution chroot was designed for
<_Marcus> ikonia: I am trying this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248724
<sacarlson> ikonia: I think your right I've seen ftp use chroot that worked
<sacarlson> ikonia: an example would be good
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: try:   echo "options psmouse proto=imps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf ; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6523/touchpad-not-working-on-hp-pavilion-dv6    try these suggestions
<Travis-42> Can I move the Unity bar to the right somehow? I've got another computer on the left which I access via synergy, and the unity bar messes with this
<mrdeb> no i think unity is for left only
<mrdeb> it is like android so u cannot change much
<BlouBlou> Travis-42: You can do it by installing "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<urfr332gO> Travis-42, I have seen a hack for the bottom but not the right.
<Travis-42> BlouBlou, I have it installed. I see no setting to move the bar in the unity plugin
<urfr332gO> BlouBlou, not true
<magma> can I upgrade from 9.10 to the latest through command line?
<ikonia> magma: yes
<ikonia> !upgrade > magma
<ubottu> magma, please see my private message
<Travis-42> urfr332gO, hmm, I'll have to look up this hack, maybe I can tweak it :-/
<BlouBlou> You're right, it's not possible to move it.
<urfr332gO> Travis-42, it is on the web.
<zykotick9> magma: you can't skip releases, so you'd need to upgrade 9.10->10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10.  Fresh install might be easier.
<magma> that does not show command line
<ikonia> magma: it does if you read it
<magma> zykotick9: what's the command line to upgrade?
<mrdeb> apt-get update
<zykotick9> magma: don't know - i think upgrading ubuntu is a bad idea
<ikonia> magma: it's listed in those links
<zykotick9> mrdeb: nope
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> it is apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<magma> no it's not
<mrdeb> huh
<magma> zykotick9: why is a bad idea?
<mrdeb> it is good to upgrade
<m4k> How to create ubuntu alternate cd from scratch
<zykotick9> magma: just a personal opinion - i've seen to many upgrade issues
<jonb123> I hate to be a bother but I'm using this software for the first time can i add different IRC channels
<magma> mrdeb: that does not perform a upgrade to a next release
<BlouBlou> magma: You can do it, but it will take long
<magma> zykotick9: if I install the latest will I keep the data in /home ?
<psypher246> i have upgraded with no issues between 4 veersion and had no issues and have upgraded between one version and had issues, it's a mixed bag, backup important stuff and try it out, no harm then
<mrdeb> no
<BlouBlou> a long time, and... a lot of apps may fail
<zykotick9> magma: only if /home is on a separate partition
<BlouBlou> I wouldn't do it, fresh install is better
<zykotick9> magma: which isn't default
<psypher246> but it is a thing of beauty to upgrade and having no issues
<psypher246> did it remotely as well
<jonb123> nvm
<m4k> How to create ubuntu alternate cd from scratch
<Timecop> Server:  UnKnown
<Timecop> Address:  192.168.0.100
<Timecop> *** UnKnown can't find ns.homelinux.com: Server failed
<ikonia> your dns is still not setup correctly
<TheSimkin> hey guys, where can i find a log of what's been happening with apt?
<adom> hi all
<Timecop> same thing like that
<TheSimkin> for some reason my nvidia driver got unloaded??
<Computer-01> mneptok, I assigned 0.0.0.0 in the IP, now I can connect using my COMPUTER IP, but I still cannot connect from an external IP.
<Timecop> lol
<m4k> How to create ubuntu alternate cd from scratch
<ikonia> m4k: you don't
<adom> lost my top and bottom toolbars (10.04, default gnome 2 install)...what should i do to get them back?
<m4k> Why
<adom> tried restarting x11-common - no luck
<zykotick9> adom: try running "gnome-panel" if you can
<ikonia> m4k: it's quite a complex process
<oCean> TheSimkin: see /var/log/apt directory
<ikonia> m4k: there is no need for you to do it, it's already be done for you
<TheSimkin> oCean: i've been there.. but nothing about nvidia is in there.. kinda weird!?
<m4k> Ikonia: any documentations
<ikonia> m4k: not that I'm aware of
<TheSimkin> oCean: is there a cli version of the "restricted drivers" interface?
<sacarlson> adom: worst case create a new user and login to that one, then you can copy the files created when the new user was made back to the other user home dir
<adom> zykotick9: nothing happens when i run that
<TheSimkin> oCean: if now, how an i install the nvidia driver from cli?
<adom> sacarlson: dont think all thats necessary, a restart would bring them back, but i didnt want to restart
<adom> wait
<mneptok> Computer-01: you need to bind mysld to whatever IP address is going to be used for connections to the database. and 0.0.0.0 is not a valid IP.
<adom> zykotick9: that gnome-panel worked, just took awhile
<sacarlson> adom: can you just logout login then?
<m4k> Ikonia Already done?
<adom> sacarlson: yeah but had a bunch of windows open wanted to avoid that
<zykotick9> adom: :)
<adom> zykotick9's method worked thanks everyone
<ikonia> m4k: you can download the alternative CD - you don't need to make it
<oCean> TheSimkin: anything you install through software center, you can alos use  apt-cache search  and  sudo apt-get install <package>
<mneptok> Computer-01: you are trying to form connections to that DB server from machines other than the localhost. the daemon needs to know where to listen.
<Computer-01> mneptok, If no address or 0.0.0.0 is specified, the server listens on all interfaces.
<MonkeyDust> m4k  are you asfal from earlier today?
<sacarlson> adom: I don't think a restart will fix it but I've been wrong many times before
<mneptok> Computer-01: in theory, yes. but i would try an actual physical address before anything else.
<sacarlson> adom: what you see when you logout login is same as you should see when you restart
<mostlygentoo> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/server-options.html#option_mysqld_bind-address
<TheSimkin> oCean: how do i know which nvidia driver is the right one?  it's a bit confusing.
<m4k> Ikonia: this sound is bad give some help. I ready to hard work
<ikonia> m4k: what ?
<oCean> TheSimkin: I have no clue about the nvidia drivers, never used them
<MonkeyDust> m4k  start here => http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization -- http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: If you're around, I need to head out for a bit... Thanks for your help, and when I get back I'll try some of the other things in the help forum
<m4k> MonkeyDust:yes ;-)
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: stop giving people Linux from scratch links, it is NOTHING to do with building a CD
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  sorry, it's the word 'scratch' the guy is asking for
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: so do you even check the links you offer or do you just give links that contain the words mentioned in the question ?
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  the guy keeps hammering on the word 'from scratch', that's what i found
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: do you even know what Linux From Scratch is ?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: just because the project contains the word "from scratch" does not mean it has any relevence to what is being asked
<MonkeyDust> i won't advice it again
<Computer-01> mneptok, now I cannot connect =.= not even using localhost.
<Computer-01> mneptok, using mysql-admin
<sacarlson> Computer-01: can you see mysql runing with ps -A
<ikonia> how about asking "what is the error message"
<ikonia> and "what is the exact command you are running to connect"
<magma> what is the interface that uses less memory?
<Computer-01> sacarlson, no.
<magma> I use unity
<ActionParsnip> magma: LXDE
<sacarlson> Computer-01: then I guess it's not running, so you must have changed the config and it errored out at restart
<ActionParsnip> magma: XFCE
<magma> thanks
<Pici> magma: lxde, xfce, any of the *box desktops.
<Computer-01> sacarlson, how can I check this, since I believe that I changed this conf. back
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to revert what those touchpad commands you gave me did? Now my touchpad speed is slower and multi touch is not working.
<ActionParsnip> magma: you can get xfce by installing xfce4, log off then log into xfce session, LXDE can be installed by installing lxde package
<sacarlson> Computer-01: you can look in /var/log  and find mysql and see what the error might be
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: delete the /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf    then reboot
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<magma> ActionParsnip: what is thanks
<magma> thanks, I mean
<sacarlson> Computer-01: maybe in this file /var/log/mysql/error.log
<Computer-01> sacarlson, mysql.err and mysql.log are empty
<sacarlson> Computer-01: oh then try restart mysql
<sacarlson> Computer-01: that should also show an error in the term as it starts if any
<magma> how can I kill a user via SSH that is logged in
<Computer-01> sacarlson, 120220 12:38:11 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete
<ActionParsnip> magma: np man
<ActionParsnip> magma: is there only one connected?
<magma> yes
<ActionParsnip> magma: stop the ssh service will do it ;)
<Computer-01> sacarlson, start: Job is already running: mysq
<magma> ActionParsnip: but I«m connected through ssh too
<Computer-01> sacarlson, and still cannot connect... :/
<ActionParsnip> magma: you said there was only one connected, when there are two....
<magma> sorry, he left is session opened in the machine
<sacarlson> Computer-01: oh it was running, ok can't connect how?  command line
<magma> and I'm the only via SSH
<Computer-01> sacarlson, Using mysql-admin
<ActionParsnip> magma: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=924837
<ActionParsnip> magma: killall -u username
<Deihmos> is the new version any better than 11.10?
<oCean> Deihmos: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: new version of what?
<Computer-01> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2), sacarlson
<sacarlson> Computer-01: don't you have phpmyadmin installed?
<undecim> Where do I find reports on the scripts executed by cron from /etc/cron.hourly ?
<Deihmos> ubuntu. thought it was beta
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: all softwares in Ubuntu have a version..
<Deihmos> 11.10 was just bad to me \
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: if you are talking about Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) then please ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: if you dislike Unity, install Xubuntu :D
<magma> nice
<Computer-01> sacarlson, no.
<k013> hi, if i'm running ubuntu on dual boot with windows can i upgrade to a newer release through windows itself? will such an operation delete all my old ubuntu content?
<sacarlson> Computer-01: sorry I haven't use this mysql-admin in some time is seems to work for me as I just put in localhost and user and password
<t4nk340> the partitioning on disk /dev/sda is not readable by partition tool parted what i can do to solve this problem?
<TheSimkin> k013: not really, you need to be able to run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<TheSimkin> k013: you could use a virtual machine like vbox to start up your ubuntu will running windows.  but it's considered 'advanced'
<Lint> k013, DON'T do that id you're usinf wubi install
<sacarlson> Computer-01: and as you said it worked before to some degree I assume you edited something and forgot to backup what you changed so complete remove and reinstall to get it back to original?
<Computer-01> Hmm, but I dont remember making a deep reconfiguration, I Didnt back up thats right... but oh well..
<k013> @thesimkin - that's the thing - ur askin me to upgrade via update manager, but i want to upgrade from iso image via wubi/ deamon tools
<Computer-01> Hmm, but I dont remember making a deep reconfiguration, I Didnt back up thats right... but oh well.., sacarlson
<ActionParsnip> k013: you'd upgrade ubuntu in Ubuntu.
<oCean> Computer-01: hang on
<TheSimkin> k013: so use virtualbox to start ubuntu up in a virtual machine, it's the only way
<sacarlson> Computer-01: you already tried restarting mysql right?
<ActionParsnip> k013: did you use Wubi?
<TheSimkin> k013: if you wheren't running garbage (windows) but another linux distro you could just chroot.
<oCean> Computer-01: on commandline try  sudo netstat -anp |grep 3306
<TheSimkin> k013: but if you use garbage I can't help you!
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: you can chroot with wubi, its just not easy at all
<TheSimkin> oh yah. go ta guide for that?
<sacarlson> oCean: Computer-01: ya that will show if mysql is listening
<TheSimkin> how would you mount a ext4 file system in windows to get to the point of chrooting?
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: you need to mount the NTFS as writable, you can then mount the file. A quick bit of websearching would show this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1007816.html
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: but you already knew that, right?
<TheSimkin> no, i don't use windows at all.
<sacarlson> TheSimkin: I don't think windows has chroot but it does have 3rd party software to mount ext4 file systems
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: you mount it in liveCD
<TheSimkin> well, not unless i can help it.
<compdoc> havent seen a way to mount ext4 in windows, but maybe there is a way
<TheSimkin> i use windows in a virtual machine only.
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: me neither, I just know how to find guides
<compdoc> then use samba
<TheSimkin> i guess i need to check out wubi
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: the vast maority of the stuff I helpusers with, I don't even use myself
<TheSimkin> later...
<Computer-01> sacarlson, uhmm I tried restarting it.... but it says the same.... and the command that oCean wrote it replies nothing
<oCean> Computer-01: in that case, if nothing returns, it is not running
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: like the guy with the xbox controller. I don't even play games or own an xbox but I gave some good pointers and found some guides
<sacarlson> compdoc: it's not default to have windows mount ext4 but you can download some software that has worked in the past
<k013> ok - see theoretically i download iso image then load to deamon tools the wubi manager asks me for install details - the question is at this moment can i say upgrade instead of install - so i'm guessin this one is for actionparsnip and lint
<Computer-01> oCean But I run the command to make it
<ActionParsnip> k013: i'd reinstall if you used wubi, I've heard bad results from upgrades
<k013> cool - as long it works
<sacarlson> Computer-01: so it's not listening then or at least not on that port
<k013> will the reinstall delete all data
<oCean> Computer-01: is  there a file called /var/run/mysql/mysqld.sock?
<sacarlson> Computer-01: what command did you use to restart mysql?
<ActionParsnip> k013: i'd remove what you have presently, you can reinstate files and such from backup
<Computer-01> sacarlson, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Computer-01> oCean, let me checl
<sacarlson> Computer-01: that sounds good
<TheSimkin> k013: curious.. why don't you just boot ubuntu and upgrade it?
<Computer-01> oCean, no there isnt....
<TheSimkin> k013: although.. dual booting is a real pain... even better, why not use virtual machines?
<k013> @actionparsnip - ok then why are some people so afraid to upgrade directly - they say iso reinstalls are better!
<sacarlson> oCean: Computer-01: you did use a standard ubuntu package to install mysql right?
<ikonia> Computer-01: just start mysql "correctly" this time
<TheSimkin> k013: better how?
<Computer-01> sacarlson, oCean yes
<ActionParsnip> k013: its a cleaner OS with none of the old configs could be the cause. I always clean install. Fewer issues imho
<k013> @thesimkin - check that answer!
<TheSimkin> ActionParsnip & k013, that's silly imho.  apt-get dist-upgrade is just fine!
<sacarlson> Computer-01: ikonia: correctly?  oh maybe restart instead of start?
<ikonia> sacarlson: no
<ikonia> sacarlson: if you don't know how to do something - don't offer advice
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: that won't get you to the next release
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok - lets fix this, are you ready ?
<loganrun> why did ubuntu ditch gnome
<TheSimkin> ActionParsnip: update-manager fixes that.
<sacarlson> ikonia: that's the method I've been using maybe not upstart but it works
<ikonia> loganrun: they are running gnome still, just using their own shell (unity) instead of gnome-shell
<Computer-01> ikonia, please
<ikonia> sacarlson: correct, it won't work with upstart, it won't work
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: sure, but the user wants the next release. so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   won't do it
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok, "sudo service mysql start"
<loganrun> ikonia, what is the advantage of that?
<Computer-01> ikonia, start: Job is already running: mysql
<ikonia> loganrun: it works how canonical wants it to run
<petoo> help!
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok - so "ps -ef | grep mysqld" please output the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ask away petoo
<petoo> couldnt find svn in packages
<k013> @actionparsnip and thesimkin - there was a discussion happening at the tails download page - the guys there kept repeating that the iso download reinstall is better than update manager
<Computer-01> ikonia, only one line, 1000      5296  5114  0 13:13 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<ActionParsnip> k013: its not outright better, its a personaly preference
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok, "sudo mysql stop"
<sacarlson> ikonia: so I'm wrong or I'm right with /etc/init.d/mysql restart ?
<ikonia> sacarlson: wrong
<Computer-01> ikonia, ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ActionParsnip> !info subversion | petoo
<ubottu> petoo: subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.12dfsg-4ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 287 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok, ls -la /var/run/mysqld
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: sudo servce servicename start|stop|reload|etc
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: e.g.    sudo service smbd stop     will stop the samba service
<Computer-01> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/G7cg6AAk
<sacarlson> ikonia: funny ActionParsnip ikonia: Computer-01: ok I failed to add sudo  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<ikonia> sacarlson: NO
<sacarlson> ikonia: sorry I'm still runing ubuntu 10.04
<petoo> ActionParsnip, what does that mean? I want to install svn and I cannot find it in repository
<sacarlson> ikonia: it still works on that
<ActionParsnip> petoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion   may help
<petoo> Thanks
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok, so the process is not running, and the socket file is not there
<k013> @thesimkin - virtual box was a pain in my earlier machine, new one is good, will use it for all linux OS tests! windows(garbage) required for office (in the real world)
<zykotick9> sacarlson: you are using a deprecated method (sysv) - update your processes to the upstart method (see "/msg ubottu wfm")
<TheSimkin> k013: put windows in the vm :)
<sacarlson> zykotick9: sorry I'm old school
<Computer-01> ikonia, Strange..... I did not remove it.
<loganrun> does anyone know if it is possible to change the order of the icons on the task launcher bar in unity?
<ikonia> Computer-01: what I'd suggest doing is rebooting to get a clean slate - then lets move forward
<petoo> Computer-01, is facing similar problem which I was facing about 4-5 hours back
<ikonia> Computer-01: I wasn't paying attention as to what you where doing earlier
<TheSimkin> k013: have you tried LibreOffice and/or google docs?
<Computer-01> ikonia, reboot the system?
<ikonia> Computer-01: yes
<Computer-01> ikonia, Okey brb
<ikonia> Computer-01: then lets move forward
<k013> @thesimkin - i use ubuntu at home - talking to u now from ubuntu - at home its libre everything -  in the office, its manager and proprietary everything
<ActionParsnip> loganrun: click and hold the icon, wait a few seconds, then drag it where you want
<loganrun> ActionParsnip, ha that was easy thanks
<ikonia> Computer-01: hi there
<antnya> Hello, how is everyone?
<Computer-01> ikonia, hi :)
<rattatoue> Cant complain here antnya, you?
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok - so lets have look at moving this forward.
<Computer-01> ikonia, please...
<antnya> Good, thank you rattatoue.
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok, ls -la /var/run/mysqld
<shammancer> Hello all. I have a file bar over my desktop. Is there a way to remove it. This is using cinnamon
<antnya> Just confused about installing Ubuntu 11.10 alongside W7/64.... had trouble twice with GRUB crashing my W7 boot.
<sln45> Do any of y'all know the name of the cursor process? It's stuck on loading mode and it's very irritating.
<christinepea777> hrm
<Roasted_> hello! I'm curious if somebody can help me with ssh authentication between two ubuntu systems. I'm not that familiar with public/private keys other than the real basics. I know I have to do ssh-keygen to create the keys, but then what? I'm trying to create a secure connection from an Ubuntu system outside of my LAN to my file server within my LAN.
<sln45> Or can I reload the unity session to reset my cursor?
<jadoe> is there an up to date guide for getting the ps3 bluetooth remote to work? the instructions i found so far (e.g. in the mythtv wiki) don't work anymore.
<ikonia> Roasted_: what's up ?
<Computer-01> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/NQJkaztB
<nbrowning> hi there trying to do a hardy to lucid upgrade and am having some problems install package upgrades before i begin
<k013> @actionparsnip - any movement in the temperature control side for 12.04 - 11.10 is really bad for laptop temperature
<ikonia> Computer-01: socket file is there - GREAT
<ikonia> Computer-01: try to access it
<Roasted_> ikonia, well, really just the basics of the entire method behind this. Like if I run ssh-keygen, am I doing this on my file server, or the client system outside of the LAN?
<tumppu> antnya alt+f2 and then "pkill unity"
<rattatoue> antnya, Ive always done it this way of just splitting two partitions. One W7 then make sure theres unallocated space for your ubuntu. Launch the installer go through the normal when it ask you to do the partition. Click Ubuntu Alongside Windows and it will install into that unallocated space and use that for the ubuntu. And then reboot and it should have no problem starting the W7 or Ubuntu
<trism> shammancer: I believe that is caused by appmenu, you can probably safely remove indicator-appmenu and appmenu-gtk since cinnamon won't use it anyway (I believe they recently reverted the patch that worked around it in nautilus)
<Computer-01> ikonia, Yes! I cannot connect using mysql-admin
<Computer-01> can*
<Computer-01> ikonia, , Can connect*
<ikonia> Roasted_: really simple, ssh-keygen (man it - and chose your options) public key put in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the server - private key, keep on your local machine, ssh $user@$server, enter private key password, you are done
<sacarlson> Computer-01: cool just a reboot
<ikonia> Roasted_: make sure the ~/.ssh/authorized_key file on the server has 600 permissions
<naija> #exit
<Computer-01> sacarlson, indeed.... :D
<antnya> Okay, that seems good to me rattatoue. Just use Windows partition manager?
<ikonia> Computer-01: what is the command you are using exactly
<Roasted_> ikonia, I was under the impression I was to copy the public key physically off of that system and onto the client system outside of the LAN.
<DeltaSaucer> Do Arch Linux and Ubuntu Linux boot up with an IRC client that connects to their freenode channels or something? So many damn users...
<Computer-01> ikonia, administrator@administrator-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<ikonia> Roasted_: correct, public key onto the destination server, in the .ssh directory in their home file, and put the contents into a file called "authorized keys"
<ikonia> Computer-01: no, to connect
<FrancoOFranco> irc:///music
<rattatoue> antnya, yeah you can just use that and use the resize option. The new partition it makes dont format or anything, just leave it alone and then do the thing in Ubuntu and it will use that partition.
<rattatoue> antnya, I did that exact thing last night the way I told you, only using the Windows Resize and here I am :) both working just fine.
<ikonia> Roasted_: authorized_keys sorry, hit spoace by accident
<Computer-01> ikonia, I am using Mysql-Admin: It is an User Interface...
<antnya> Interesting. That is what I did in the past and had little luck. It still wrecked my bootloader.
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok - forget that for the moment
<ikonia> Computer-01: open a terminal, can you do that ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, just to recap... ssh-keygen on server, find the public key, copy it to the client. Then the client should be able to SSH in without asking for a pw. correct?
<Computer-01> ikonia, sure.
<ikonia> Roasted_: ssh keygen on client,
<Roasted_> oh..
<ikonia> Roasted_: that creates public and private keys
<nbrowning> hi there
<nbrowning> any help with the following problem http://pastebin.com/A6wGaKDY
<Roasted_> ikonia, see, I did that, and Ithought I did it wrong. I found it so backwards to do it from the client and successfully SSH into it with ZERO server input. It confused me....
<ikonia> Roasted_: private key in your .ssh directory (call the file id_dsa or or_rsa depending on encyrption)
<ikonia> Roasted_: put the contents (not the file - the contents) into a file called "authorized_keys" on the server, in the users home directory/.ssh
<ikonia> Roasted_: change the permissions of the authorized_key file to 600 on the server, bang you are done
<ikonia> Computer-01: on the command line type this
<ikonia> Computer-01: "mysql -u root -p"
<ikonia> Computer-01: it will prompt you for the MYSQL root user (not system root user) password
<Roasted_> ikonia, so in essence I was looking at it 100% backwards. I generate the keys on client, and move the private key contents to server.... whereas I thought I would keygen on server, and move public to client....
<Computer-01> ikonia, yes I logged in.
<ikonia> Computer-01: enter the root password
<ikonia> Roasted_: public key contents tot he server
<ikonia> Roasted_: private key stays safe on the client
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok - then the problem is nothing to do with mysql
<Computer-01> ikonia, Yes I did.
<ikonia> Computer-01: the problem is your mysql-admin tools it not setup correctly
<Roasted_> ikonia, >_<
<Computer-01> ikonia, I can log in with mysql-admin
<k013> hi guys, any movement in the temperature control side for 12.04 - 11.10 is really bad for laptop temperature
<ikonia> Computer-01: great, problem solved then
<Computer-01> ikonia, but please help me with this
<ikonia> Roasted_: want to do this step by step ?
<ikonia> Computer-01: help you with what ?
<Computer-01> ikonia, I am trying to connect from other pc on the network to this pc mysql.
<ikonia> Computer-01: you've just said it works
<antnya> Hmmmmmm.
<Roasted_> ikonia, eh, I'm trying it out on my own, but I'm still very gray about it. Hate to be a bug though.
<ActionParsnip> nbrowning: what is the output of: apt-cache policy apache2-prefork-dev
<Computer-01> ikonia, that problem just came by but it was not my real problem
<ikonia> Computer-01: the reason that is not working is the connection permissions are "root @ localhost"
<Roasted_> ikonia, youtube videos weren't as explicit as I had hoped :(
<ikonia> Roasted_: want to walk through this - it will take 5 minutes max, it's really easy
<Computer-01> ikonia, How can I fix this?
<Roasted_> ikonia, if you wouldn't mind...
<ikonia> Computer-01: you need to create a new user, or grant permissions to root@your-remote-host-name-or-ip
<nbrowning> ActionParsnip, output here or pastbin?
<ikonia> Roasted_: lets do the client first, got a terminal open ?
<ActionParsnip> nbrowning: pastebin please
<shammancer> trism That does not seem to work
<Roasted_> ikonia, sure do
<nbrowning> http://pastebin.com/JeJ6q6DJ
<Computer-01> ikonia, any tutorial about this?
<ikonia> Computer-01: no
<shammancer> the bar is still there
<Computer-01> ikonia, real quick... teach me how to do it?
<bc81> nbrowning: there are some steps you could try here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-a-171107/
<Zerpex> Is there any way I can see in the terminal, what my computer specs is?
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, "ssh-keygen -b 2048 "
<trism> shammancer: did you restart your session?
<ikonia> Computer-01: sorry no
<shammancer> yup
<vlt> Zerpex: lshw, /proc/cpuinfo, ...
<Computer-01> ikonia, okey many thanks
<zykotick9> shammancer:  trism cinnamon shouldn't really be supported here, as it's not in Ubuntu proper.  Perhaps the mint channel could help?
<nbrowning> bc81: taking a look, thank you
<ikonia> Roasted_: that should create two files, a public and a private key in your current working directory
<Roasted_> ikonia, just enter/enter/enter thruogh the prompts?
<shammancer> Maybe
<ikonia> Roasted_: yeah, set a password though
<ikonia> Roasted_: you want your key to be passworded
<ActionParsnip> Zerpex: sudo lshw | less
<shammancer> They are on freenode?
<ikonia> Roasted_: the prompts are pretty self explanintory, so if you want to change something to match your needs, please do so
<ActionParsnip> Zerpex: you can use lshw-gtk   if you want a GUI app
<zykotick9> !mint | shammancer nope
<ubottu> shammancer nope: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<AdminPC-TB2012> Hey everyone I was wondering about if ubuntu is good with arm I installed it before and it just deed not work that much it was lagey alot of times what am I doing wrong
<AdminPC-TB2012> AMD
<ikonia> AdminPC-TB2012: not very mature
<trism> shammancer: sorry don't know then, I don't see it in gnome shell and that fixed it for me (you are talking about the file/edit/... menu on the desktop right?)
<AdminPC-TB2012> who like the xfce shell
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how do I install svn ??? sudo apt-get install svn can't find svn, Im using ubuntu 11.10,
<ikonia> AdminPC-TB2012: what does that matter who likes it ?
<ikonia> HoNgOuRu: apt-cache search svn
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<ikonia> HoNgOuRu: then get the correct package name and apt-get install it
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: xfce is a desktop, not a shell
<HoNgOuRu> ikonia, is that command similar to aptitude search ?
<AdminPC-TB2012> wow I know the shell of the desktop am I saying that right or am I saying something different sorry ActionParsnip Am new to ubuntu
<ikonia> HoNgOuRu: yes
<zykotick9> HoNgOuRu: "apt-cache search ^subversion" perhaps
<HoNgOuRu> or will it give different results?
<HoNgOuRu> ok, thank u
<HoNgOuRu> I found what I was looking for, thanks
<bc81> AdminPC-TB2012: xfce is good enough..i use it on a pentium III w/ 128MB ram, though there are more lightweight environments if that's what you're after
<Zerpex> lol, I'm getting a Internal Error 500 when running phpinfo();
<craigbass1976> What's the equivalent of C:\Program Files in Linux?  I'm trying to find some Firefox files but I don't know as they're there to find.  I did a find / -name *fontEncoding.properties after reading this: http://nothing.golddave.com/2006/07/27/getting-symbol-fonts-to-display-in-firefox/ but can't see it.
<xLexi> /usr/bin
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to make a code 39 barcode font work in a browser
<Roasted_> ikonia, now that the keygen is made, what should my plan of action be?
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, you have a public and a private key, yes no ?
<rattatoue> craigbass1976, try whereis firefox or whereis mozilla-firefox
<craigbass1976> xLexi, I thought /usr/bin was just binary files?
<AdminPC-TB2012> Yes I know I like Xfce it a good plateform of desktop encirement I just got done download ubuntu 10.04 can I run xfce on that if I type in sudo apt-get install xfce4
<zykotick9> craigbass1976: /usr/bin is just the binaries
<Roasted_> ikonia, would it be in .ssh?
<sacarlson> Computer-01: seems from what I found all that is needed for remote access is to comment out the line #bind-address = 127.0.0.1 in /etc/mysql/my.conf and restart but I think you already tried that
<nbrowning> Do you think I can perform an upgrade from hardy to lucid without upgrading those packages?  Won't it just install a newer version of apache?
<k013> @actionparsnip, lint, thesimkin - thank you and bye!
<ikonia> Roasted_: should be in your current working directory (unless you told it to put it somewhere else)
<nbrowning> Like apache 2.2.14
<sacarlson> Computer-01: as seen in this post http://blog.vinhkhoa.com/article/Set-up-a-Railo-Apache-MySQL-host-on-Ubuntu-Part-2-install-MySQL-and-enable-remote-access
<bc81> AdminPC-TB2012: i think so, yea..then when you log in i'm pretty sure you can choose the xfce session
<paraprpar> Installing 11.10, the only partition with a lot of space is 237gb with 200gb free, yet in the install page where I choose "something different" it is also the only partition it won't let me resize, it says "unknown", why is this?
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'm not seeing anything besides typical home dir folders.
<ikonia> Roasted_: did it ask you for output file names ?
<AdminPC-TB2012> Okay so I can pick the opion for xfce on the login screen
<Roasted_> ikonia, besides pw, I just enter'd everything else
<ActionParsnip> nbrowning: your paste link is bad dude
<ikonia> Roasted_: look in .ssh
<Zerpex> Hi guys, atm I'm getting: Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server." - does anybody know what that can be?
<ikonia> Roasted_: ~/.ssh
<paraprpar> Is this something microsoft have deliberately asked oems to do - so that the most space looks unusable to linux?
<Roasted_> id_rsa, id_rsa.pub, yeah ikonia
<bc81> paraprpar: what is the partition's filesystem?
<ikonia> Roasted_: you sould have id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<ikonia> Roasted_: great, your id_rsa is your private key, guard it with your life
<nbrowning> ActionParsnip: try this one http://pastebin.com/icLprJja
<ikonia> Roasted_: your .public key, copy that onto your remote server, to the ~/.ssh directory
<paraprpar> bc81: /dev/sda3, type:blank, mountpoint: blank, size:237gb, used, unknown
<paraprpar> sda1 and sda2 have ntfs they say
<ActionParsnip> nbrowning: are you using server (no desktop UI)?
<paraprpar> my guess Microsoft have deliberately done something non-standard to break things
<Roasted_> ikonia, that's where I copy the contents, but not the entire .pub itself, right?
<nbrowning> no UI yes
<ikonia> Roasted_: as this is the first key, we'll copy the whole file (you'll see why, it will make sense in a moment)
<bc81> paraprpar: i'm thinking that it might need to be formatted first (i recommend the ext4 filesystem)
<ikonia> Roasted_: copy the physical file (.pub) to ~/.ssh on the remote server
<paraprpar> bc81: aaah. wait. it is a truecrypt drive - maybe that is it
<ActionParsnip> nbrowning: are there any bugs reported?
<bc81> paraprpar: hmm..that might be why yea heh
<nbrowning> ActionParsnip: not that i know of
<ActionParsnip> nbrowning: i'd check, may be a known issue
<nbrowning> ActionParsnip: it worked on another machine fine
<paraprpar> I wanted to keep windows. not that I use it, that's why I am such a noob now, I have literally not touched a windows machine for years, and now I have this windows 7 thing on this laptop, and I just need to install 1 linux lib and 1 windows lib that I can test an app from my dev machine (osx)
<AdminPC-TB2012> 4 min until the update is finish is there an opion for me if I type sudo apt-get install div upgrade will the make it to ubuntu 11.10 or which one is the current one lol:)
<nbrowning> ActionParsnip: I'm tempted to uninstall and reinstall
<paraprpar> fusk it, I will blow windows out, and use another winblows machine when I might need to test the lib.
<bc81> paraprpar: have you considered using virtualbox for testing?
<Lint> !mature
<rattatoue> bc81, I was just about to suggest that
<rattatoue> Windows in Virtualbox works good.
<ikonia> Roasted_: you following ok ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, yeah, just trying to push the pub over to server.
<AdminPC-TB2012> am running vmware player for testing and it work grate I work with virtual box and it just laggey
<Roasted_> ikonia, the hdd I have shared on my router is being a brat.
<ikonia> Roasted_: that's fine, just checking your ok
<bc81> rattatoue: he left right before i said that :)  *sigh
<churchill> hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu to a partition without rebooting ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, maybe it was nautilus. gnome 3 just crashed and reset on my laptop. haaa??
<ikonia> churchill: no, you will need to reboot
<uni4dfx> Where can I ask for more information regarding ApplicationIndicators ?
<AdminPC-TB2012> if I type sudo apt-get install dev upgrade will that go to ubuntu 11.10
<Roasted_> ikonia, copied over. are we done??
<ikonia> Roasted_: very close
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
 * uKi` downloading ubuntu 64 bit :D
<ikonia> Roasted_: now, change the file name on the remote server from "id_rsa.pub" to "authorized_keys"
<bc81> !ask | uni4dfx
<ubottu> uni4dfx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Roasted_> ikonia, done
<ikonia> Roasted_: normally the plan is to copy the contents of id_rsa.pub to the file authorized_keys, but as this is your only / first key, it's easier to just rename it
<ikonia> Roasted_: change the permissions on it to 600
<ikonia> Roasted_: change permissions on authorized_keys to 600
<Roasted_> ikonia, can I throw out a curve ball first?
<ikonia> Roasted_: please
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: sorry can't help there new in ubuntu just wondering how to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10
<uni4dfx> alright bc81: Where can I find the source code of ApplicationIndicators included in Ubuntu?
<Roasted_> ikonia, there will be a total of 4 systems connecting to this server via ssh. Each user will be backing their files up to it with an automated program, etiher syncback or deja dup depending on windows or ubuntu. Now, I see the ssh key is kept in ~/.ssh... how would this effect other users?
<ikonia> Roasted_: are all the users using the same username ?
<ihashacks> Much easier to copy keys using ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub someserver
<Roasted_> ikonia, no.
<ikonia> Roasted_: then no,
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: well you can only upgrade to the next release, or lTS to LTS (lucid to Precise), so what release are you currently on
<ikonia> Roasted_: that will cause no added complication
<ihashacks> isn't it?
<ikonia> Roasted_: either way, you're done, just ssh in now from the client
<Roasted_> ikonia, what about the fact that the ssh keys are stored in the users home directory?
<ikonia> Roasted_: why is it bad that the keys are stored in the users home directory
<ikonia> Roasted_: should ask you for your key password
<uni4dfx> bc81 Is it possible to position ApplicationIndicators anywhere on the panel? If so, how? Also, how do I remove/disable existing ApplicationIndicators?
<AdminPC-TB2012> Ubuntu 10.04 But I dont know if I should upgrade beacuse I have 512 RAM in my VM But I can turn the specks up on it
<Roasted_> ikonia, I don't consider it bad. I just want to make sure it'll work. Like, I now have a file on the admin account of my file server called authorized_keys. that's just 1 key. What about when I add 3 more? do I just add them in the same file?
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: the specs are largely the same, later versions don't need more grunt.This isn't windows
<bc81> uni4dfx: i don't know, but hopefully someone who does will see your question
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, each user has their own authorized_keys file in their home directory
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: if you can hang until April you can jump straight to Precise (LTS to LTS upgrades are very supported) and save the time and hassle of going to each release inbetween
<ihashacks> Roasted: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub someserver
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you want others to share the same username, but with different keys, then you just add more public keys to the single authorized_keys file
<ihashacks> !ssh-copy-id | Roasted_
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: Thank God Right. Is that the new one coming out.
<Roasted_> ikonia, separated by anything in aprticular?
<uni4dfx> bc81 No they won't because these questions are very specific. That is why I want to find a place to ask them. At which point you thought I should "just ask" here.
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: in april
<ikonia> Roasted_: nope, no spaces, end of line, start a new line
<Roasted_> ikonia, good deal
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: supported 5 years on desktop
<bc81> uni4dfx: no need to single me out, i already told you i can't help.  there are over 1500 people here, you might want to be more patient
<bc81> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Roasted_> ikonia, so I don't assign these keys as per user individually. I could just generate 4 keys and just make sure I drop 1 private key per user and they'll be associated accordingly,r ight? I mean there's no marriage between sshkey1 and Frank, or sshkey2 and Bob, it's just sshkey1pub - sshkey1priv, right?
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: I was wondering why cant I install ubuntu on my new laptop I have an AMD PRocessor but it is so laggy do you think they will fix it in AMD or something:(
<uni4dfx> bc81 Please do not tell me what to do. I have already asked my question and do not require your guidelines.
<chris_> does anybody know any good cli flashcard programs?
<ikonia> Roasted_: yup, look at the ssh keygen options, eg: -c (comment) is useful to show users keys eg: -c "Roasteds key" - helps in a file with multiple keys
<bc81> uni4dfx: at no point did i tell you what to do.  good luck, i hope you find the answers that you seek
<animus-1> Hello everyone :)
<Roasted_> ikonia, I see. so I could just barf out 4 keys, stack them in authorized keys, and freely distribute the private keys to each user and bam - good togo. eh?
<uni4dfx> bc81 Good, so please stop spamming.
<ikonia> Roasted_: for example here is my key
<ikonia> Roasted_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/850269/
<AdminPC-TB2012> animus-1: Hello how you doing are you new to ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: what GPU? The CPU is not much use in modern systems.
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you look at the end, it has my name, which in a file with many keys, shows it is obviously mine, so if I need to remove it, I know which one to remove
<ikonia> Roasted_: but, yes, it's that simple
<animus-1> @AdminPX-TB2012 I am
<ikonia> Roasted_: get it ?
<AdminPC-TB2012> I have an AMD E-450 APU with Radeion(tm) HD Graphics 1.65 GHz But is that what you looking for:(
<zykotick9> animus-1: in irc you don't need the @ just include the nickname.  You can use TAB to autocomplete nicks.
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'm not sure if I did this right. I just tried to SSH to it from client and it said authenticity of host can't be established. are you sure you want to continue connecting.
<t4nk340> this partition table is ok http://i42.tinypic.com/wvrfwy.jpg ??
<ikonia> Roasted_: first connection, just cliek yes
<ikonia> click
<Roasted_> ikonia, oh, I thought it wouldnt ask for anything at all
<animus-1> I'm not using a decent client though :/ lol
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: what radeon chip is it?
<ikonia> Roasted_: you need to disable host based auth in sshd_config to stop that
<animus-1> zykotick9 let's try this....
<animus-1> Yeah, see
<ikonia> Roasted_: or put the hosts in the ~/.ssh/known_hosts file, whatever works best for you
<Roasted_> ikonia, it's fine, I just thought using priv pub sshkeys I wouldn't get ANY prompts.
<ikonia> Roasted_: it will only ask that one
<ikonia> once
<Roasted_> ikonia, it just confused me is all.
<AdminPC-TB2012> How do I look it up do I go to AMD.com or something google it or something
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: sudo lshw -C display     will tell you what it is. If its one of those dual GPU things, you'll have issues
<ikonia> Roasted_: you won't get any prompts if you set it up correctly, eg: disable host based auth, OR put the host keys in the known_hosts file
<Roasted_> ikonia, had my sshkeys not been working properly, it would have generated a new ssh key in .ssh, correct?
<nikkubhai> Hi ! I want to share my internet connection to other computers over cable. is it possible?
<ikonia> Roasted_: no
<ikonia> Roasted_: no new keys
<ikonia> Roasted_: you are now "setup"
<compdoc> nikkubhai, with a router
<ikonia> Roasted_: when you connected it will add a host key to ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Roasted_> ikonia, but if I hadn't set these keys up, and ssh'd anyway, it would have generated one on the fly, right?
<ikonia> Roasted_: god no
<AdminPC-TB2012> It not giving me an opition of changing it to XFCE I just downloaded it on the UBUNTU 10.04 why is that???
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: all I can say is grab the proprietary driver. I don't buy ATI/AMD video chips. I always buy nvidia
<ikonia> Roasted_: that would be an amazingly large security hole
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: over cable like ethernet cat 5 cable?
<zykotick9> !ics | nikkubhai
<ubottu> nikkubhai: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Roasted_> ikonia, so how does ssh work if I don't set up ssh keys? I never did it before and I could ssh just fine (but that was on the LAN)
<ikonia> Roasted_: it just wouldn't have let you login with key based auth
<kpas_> Does anyone have a link to download ubuntu 11.10 net CD - I do not want to download the whole CD
<ikonia> Roasted_: that is user/password authentication
<zykotick9> !mini | kpas_
<ubottu> kpas_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Roasted_> ikonia, ah, different beast?
<nikkubhai> compdoc , Hi. Before ubuntu, I used bitwise tunnelier on windows which allowed others to connect. I dont know how to do it on ubuntu
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you disable user/password authentication and don't have an ssh key it won't let you login
<Roasted_> ikonia, where's that done at out of curiosity?
<nikkubhai> ubottu: I read it. But, I don't know what should the guy on the other end do?
<ubottu> nikkubhai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kpas_> zykotick9, thanks
<LucidGuy> Can anyone explain why my .qcow2 kvm host file is 34G yet within the vm df -h indicates its a 19G vd?
<ikonia> Roasted_: password authentication hits /etc/passwd -> /etc/shadow on the server, for auth, ssh keys uses the keys you created for auth and ignores /etc/passwd
<AdminPC-TB2012> It not giving me an opition on the XFCE I don't know how to change it to it???????
<compdoc> nikkubhai, you need to describe your setup, and the location of the other computers
<Roasted_> ikonia, I see.
<animus-1> So I have a problem with wireless where it is turned off by default.  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10.  I think the problem is related to a few commands I had to run to get my laptop working as there were driver problems.  The commands were: sudo rmmod iwlagn as well as sudo modprobe iwlagn bt_coex_active=0......
<Roasted_> ikonia, so I just have to repeat this process 3 more times and I should be good?
<ikonia> Roasted_: pretty much
<Roasted_> ikonia, nice. thanks for your help.
<nikkubhai> I am running ubuntu 12.04 . Others are running windows. they are connected through cable
<Roasted_> ikonia, it's appreciated.
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: if it's cat 5 cable the other guy plugs it in and it works
<ikonia> Roasted_: you may want to improve it, eg: add comments to the key, disable host based auth, etc etc
<zykotick9> LucidGuy: ext4 supports "holes", but i though it only worked with RAW images actually.
<ikonia> Roasted_: but at a highlevel, yes, it's that simple
<Roasted_> ikonia, # comments?
<ikonia> Roasted_: yes, -c "jimmys key" so it's obvious who owns what key in the authorized_keys file
<nikkubhai> sacarlson : But, how?
<AdminPC-TB2012> never mind I found it lol I had to put in the password to get the opition lol
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: I'm not sure what kind of a connection you are trying to share
<Roasted_> ikonia, do these keys ever have to be refreshed?
<bc81> animus-1: do you have a hardware button to toggle the wifi?
<Roasted_> ikonia, can I expect to redo this next month or something?
<ikonia> Roasted_: nope
<Roasted_> nice, nice
<Atlantic777> how to upen grub menu, it seems that's hidden during booting
<ikonia> Roasted_: I've had the same key for 12 years
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: then run: echo "options iwlagn bt_coex_active=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/wireless.conf
<nikkubhai> I did it before using bitwise tunnelier on windows
<Roasted_> ikonia, lol
<Roasted_> ikonia, impressive.
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's a very effective method
<compdoc> nikkubhai, connected by what kind of cable? where are they located? in the same house?
<zykotick9> Atlantic777: HOLD shift after BIOS
<Roasted_> ikonia, its simple when you think about it...
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: it willmake it use that option by default when it is loaded. Saves you having to do it manually
<ikonia> actually, that's not true 8 years, I changed it to increase my encyption rate
<Atlantic777> zykotick9: tnx :)
<ikonia> Roasted_: eg: you want to give me access to your machine, I give you my public key, bang we are done
<Roasted_> ikonia, ssh-keygen, type pw, it barfs out 2 files, .pub contents to server in authorized_keys
<nikkubhai> See, we are in different rooms of our hostel in university
<oCean> nikkubhai: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<AdminPC-TB2012> Hey everyone I have a creation on ARCH how do you get started on it
<ikonia> Roasted_: you want me to not have access, you remove it, bang your done
<ikonia> Roasted_: we don't have to know passwords etc etc
<christinepea777> what is a good channel for linux super-newbie questions?
<AdminPC-TB2012> I tryed and it is hard
<ikonia> Roasted_: correct
<Roasted_> ikonia, very nice.
<Roasted_> ikonia, thanks for the help. I'm gonna get to creating these quick.
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: ask in the arch channel for arch support
<ikonia> no problem
<nikkubhai> oCean : how does it matter? The steps should be same as on 11.10
<animus-1> bc81: I do have a toggle switch
<Roasted_> ikonia, just to recap, client is ALWAYS private, right?
<nikkubhai> compdoc : we are in different rooms of our hostel in university connected by lan
<animus-1> bc81: But the wireless works, it's just not "enabled" by default
<ikonia> Roasted_: guard it with your life
<Roasted_> ikonia, see, that makes no sense to me. I would think server would be private...
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: I'm still clueless what connection does you service originate?  wifi?  cellphone?  adsl wire line?
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, you are the user who moves around, this is your data
<compdoc> nikkubhai, so they are all attached to the same network/switch?
<ikonia> Roasted_: you take the private key with you
<nikkubhai> adsl wireline
<Roasted_> ikonia, however, even if someone steals mom's laptop, I can just nuke her public key on the server and all is well
<nikkubhai> compdoc : Yes.
<chris_> anybody know  a good cli flashcard program?
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: I have added a file in modeprob.d that does this by default so I don't have to run it everytime, but now I have the problem where wireless is "disabled" by default
<Roasted_> ikonia, not to mention, her user doesn't have root access, so itd be limited, albeit still bad
<ikonia> Roasted_: correct
<ikonia> Roasted_: plus if you password the private key, it's pretty much worthless too
<oCean> nikkubhai: it matters because we cannot be sure what is different and what is. Also it's still alpha, and we don't know what to attribute to the fact its alpha
<Roasted_> ikonia, sounds good.
<asteve> $ ls
<compdoc> nikkubhai, then you just need a router - they cost $30 or so
<asteve> Bus error
<ikonia> Roasted_: eg: if someone steals my private key, they can't use it unless they know the password, they can try to brute force it, but they will be trying for 128years
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: so you just need a 8$ cat 5 switch and 3 cat 5 cables and just plug them all together
<asteve> any ideas where to begin diagnosing?
<Roasted_> ikonia, a good way to invest precious time
<ikonia> Roasted_: take 2 minutes to setup, lasts 8 years and counting
<nikkubhai> sacarlson and compdoc : But, why a router. I did it using bitwise tunnelier on windows without router
<chris_> ls as a flashcard program? I was looking for something with statistics and randomization
<Anubisx94> hello
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: do you have a switch to disable and enable wifi?
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: you shouldn't require any tunnel that I know of if you have a standard adsl connection
<compdoc> nikkubhai, for one thing, the router can remain on all the time - no need to have a PC running
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: I do.  But that is a hardware switch, this is a soft switch
<sacarlson> nikkubhai:  you still need some kind of data conection weather wire or wireless
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: My wireless can be enable or disabled from the UI, I just would rather not have to "enable" it everytime I boot.
<nikkubhai> I want a setup like this. Others should enter ip address of my comp, username and password. And then access my internet .
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: many adsl boxes already have 4 or more ethernet connections maybe all you need is a cable for the secound computer
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: if you run:  sudo rfkill unblock all      does it unblock?
<bc81> animus-1: also, try rfkill unblock 0
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: Not sure what that does?  (This is my first use of Linux or Ubuntu for that matter). How can I tell if it unblocks?
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: oh ok restricted access then I'm not sure
<ccmonster> hey guys, when i move from desktop (up and down) my computer will freeze sometimes for a few moments. It's never done this before (i had the monitors side by side prior). Any ideas?
<nikkubhai> sacarkson : I am in an university. We are all connected through lan. I am in a lab where I get access to unrestricted internet. I want some of my friends to be able to use this internet by entering ip , username and password
<nikkubhai> Sorry sacarlson
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: oh ok then ssh tunnel
<nikkubhai> Yes
<ikonia> nikkubhai: sorry - not going to help you bypass your uni lab security
<nikkubhai> How?
<ikonia> nikkubhai: talk to your lan administrator and they can setup access if required
<Roasted_> ikonia, might I bug you again real quick?
<ikonia> Roasted_: sure
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: And yes, it is unblocked
<nikkubhai> Ok
<Roasted_> ikonia, maybe I was misunderstanding. I generated 4 keys from my laptop thinking I could jsut swap them to the clients. Can I do that? I see my laptops hostname at the end of each pub file. Can I just erase it, or do I need to generate the keys from each individual system?
<nikkubhai> sacarlson : ssh tunneling ? How?
<ccmonster> anyone able to help diagnose?
<sacarlson> nikkubhai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, the hostname at the end is because you didn't specify a comment so it creates something to identify
<nichlas> nikkubhai, if i where you, i would have a look at OpenVPN. Then your friends don't have to mess with ssh on their boxes.
<ikonia> sacarlson: please stop - we are not going to help him bypass his lab security
<Roasted_> ikonia, so are these keys useless?
<ikonia> Roasted_: not at all
<nikkubhai> Thank you so much., I will read it now
<Roasted_> ikonia, can I just erase the laptop hostname at the end?
<ikonia> Roasted_: think of your laptop hostname as a pointless comment
<ikonia> Roasted_: nothing more
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: were can I get the drivers from the iso file when I download ubuntu 11.10 were are they located at I was wondering beacuse I can install ubuntu 10.04 on my new laptop and dont have any problems with it If you know how to do it please tell me lol Thank you..
<ikonia> Roasted_: no
<ikonia> Roasted_: that's part of the key - but it is not a factor
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: rfkill list shows them all as unblocked.  I am not sure you're understanding my question though..... My wireless can be turned on and off via both a hardware switch and Ubuntu's soft switch in Network Manager, but currently it boots with the soft switch off (Enable Wireless is unchecked).  During the vanilla install it defaulted to on, but now it does not.  I just would like it back to default on, not off.
<Roasted_> ikonia, k, so I MUST leave it alone?
<ikonia> Roasted_:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/850269/
<ikonia> Roasted_: that's my public key
<ikonia> Roasted_: look at the very end
<Roasted_> ikonia, yeah, I see it.
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok - so I set a comment of my name, you didn't set a comment so it defaults to $user@$host type format
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's just an identifier
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you set a comment that will be your identifier
<Roasted_> ikonia, but can I not erase my hostname and put "curt key" or whatever?
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: whythe 'lol'?
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, you do that when you create the key as I advised you 3 times to do
<Roasted_> ikonia, gotcha.
<ikonia> Roasted_: -c "curts key"
<zykotick9> !cookie | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ikonia> ha
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: what is the make and model of the system?
<Roasted_> ikonia, -c being a ssh-keygen flag?
<Roasted_> er, switch.
<animus-1> Asus U56E
<ikonia> Roasted_: correct
<Roasted_> oh, its capital
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: Asus U56E **
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: You know when you install ubuntu there are drivers located in the file of ubuntu iso something like that but I was wondering if you can pont me to the dicration were the files i can Tranfer thouse to ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> Roasted_: ahh sorry, working from memory here
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: that won't work
<Roasted_> ikonia, all good. I was like now what in the world am I doing wrong now :P
<ikonia> Roasted_: got it clear in your head now though ?
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: Oh why not?
<Roasted_> ikonia, pretty sure I do. thanks again!
<ikonia> Roasted_: no problem
<Roasted_> ikonia, unless you by cahnce know how to incorporate the private key into a windows box :/
<ikonia> Roasted_: sure, look at putty
<ikonia> Roasted_: pagent is the daemon tool for putty
<ikonia> Roasted_: putty-keygen will convert your key to a format putty can use too
<ikonia> Roasted_: sorry puttygen
<ikonia> Roasted_: not putty-keygen
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: its a totally differnent release
<ikonia> Roasted_: launch puttygen to convert the key, (1 time process) load it into pagent, then just connect using putty, zero issue
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: all I can recommend is report a bug
<animus-1> ActionParsnip: Alright.  Thanks for the help.  It is much appreciated! :D
<ccmonster> hey guys, when i move from desktop (up and down) my computer will freeze sometimes for a few moments. It's never done this before (i had the monitors side by side prior). Any ideas?
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'm hoping syncback se supports ssh... that's my goal is to have the windows boxes back up over ssh to my box via that utility
<Computer-01> sacarlson, hey
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: np
<ikonia> Roasted_: that part I don't know/can't help with
<sacarlson> Computer-01: what's up working?
<german_8695> español???
<ActionParsnip> animus-1: you could try unloading then reloading the driver module to see if it enables the device
<ActionParsnip> !es | german_8695
<ubottu> german_8695: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dlentz> animus-1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/907657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876147 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #907657 Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67) not working after upgrade to 11.10" [High,Triaged]
<Computer-01> sacarlson, nope I tried with the bind-address and I only get my socket to get lost
<ikonia> Computer-01: it's nothing to do with your bind address
<ikonia> Computer-01: I told you the problem
<kgdinesh> Is wicd better than default?
<ActionParsnip> dlentz: the device works, just needs manually enabling each boot
<Computer-01> ikonia, I am trying that right noe
<ActionParsnip> kgdinesh: in some ways yes, in some ways no
<ikonia> Computer-01: the default user is root@localhost - if you are accessing it remotley, you are not on localhost, so you would be root@different_host - so you can't connect
<dlentz> oh, saw u56e and remember that bug(s)
<animus-1> dlentz: Thank you, I have done that.  That was my initial problem, my wireless would not connect to APs, but now that that has been resolved, I was just trying to have my wireless enable by default as now it isn't
<ikonia> Computer-01: you need to grant permisions to root@different_host to connect remotly
<ActionParsnip> kgdinesh: if it was outright better, it would be used instead of network manager, think about it
<milen8204> how to change picture of keyboard language to flags or something like that ?
<kgdinesh> ActionParsnip how?
<Roasted_> ikonia, the multiple user confusion is settling in...
<ikonia> Roasted_: excellent
<ikonia> Roasted_: getting clearer ?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10223/display-current-layout-language-code-country-flag-in-keyboard-indicator
<animus-1> I would think there would just be parameter somewhere in the wireless properties that decides it's initial state on boot, just don't know diddly squat about it.  Lol
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Roasted_> ikonia, well, due to samba, I have 4 users on my file server since samba relies on local user accounts. I have admin, mom, 2 brothers. I just added all of the public ssh keys into authorized_keys in the admin .ssh dir... but should I not be putting the public ssh key in each user home dir?
<ikonia> Roasted_: correct yes
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, is that work for 11.10
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: possibly
<ikonia> Roasted_: for your setup, each user would have an authorized_key file in their own home dirrecotry
<Roasted_> ikonia, gotcha
<ikonia> Roasted_: that authorized_key file would contain their public key only
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, :D thanks
<kgdinesh> What is special about wicd
<indio> How do I for to reinstall a package. I removed it an manually deleted some files and now apt-get install <package> won't install all files.
<ActionParsnip> kgdinesh: wicd allows you to set the interface names, network manager can use 3G easily
<indio> s/an/and/
<ActionParsnip> kgdinesh: wicd has a nice curses UI, handy for servers
<kgdinesh> Okay thanks ActionParsnip
<kgdinesh> ;-)
<dlentz> indio ap-tget install --reinstall <package?
<ikonia> Roasted_: about to leave, - you got it clear in your head now before I go ?
<dlentz> err, apt-get
<sacarlson> Computer-01: I think I found the part needed on that page mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON 'MY_DATABASE'.* TO 'MY_USERNAME'@'12.34.56.78' IDENTIFIED BY 'MY_PASSWORD';   where the my_username@xxxx is what you need to change to match yours
<indio> dlentz: Didn't work.
<sahch> hi
<Roasted_> ikonia, I think I'm good, for now. :P Thanks again!
<dlentz> indio, what is the output?
<ccmonster> is there a known bug with chrome eating CPU on 11.10 with newest version of chrome?
<ikonia> Roasted_: no problem
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: does it happen as a fresh user?
<indio> dlentz: apt-get output is normal. But when some files are not installed.
<Antigone3010> hello !
<tnrazy> help
<Computer-01> sacarlson, yes I try to do that but I get an error.
<Antigone3010> I have a laptop with a DVI output, and i can't make it work (i want to use a videoprojector) ... any help ??
<ActionParsnip> Antigone3010: what model laptop? What GPU?
<Antigone3010> the display is not detected
<sacarlson> Computer-01: well the database and other parts need to be correct also
<Computer-01> sacarlson, I created the user, and now I am assigning the privileges and get this error.
<ActionParsnip> Antigone3010: why were these not in your initial question?
<Antigone3010> it's a quite old packard bell, GeFore8600M GS ActionParsnip
<Computer-01> ERROR 1064 (42000):, sacarlson
<ikonia> Computer-01: how did you create a user ?
<ActionParsnip> Antigone3010: have you installed the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Antigone3010> yes ActionParsnip
<Computer-01> ikonia, mysql> CREATE USER 'MY_USERNAME'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'MY_PASSWORD'
<ikonia> Computer-01: look !!!!! "@localhost"
 * Sebastien [Fun Fact] Kurt cobain from Nirvana would have been 45 today.
<ikonia> Computer-01: I've told you 3 times
<ikonia> Sebastien: please keep the fun facts out
<repozitor> why this command dosen’t work?
<repozitor> “unix% meep foo.ctl >& foo.out”
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, my gconf-editor have no /desktop/peripherals/keyboard/indicator that is only for 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Antigone3010: can you give the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia       use http://pastie.org
<ikonia> Computer-01: @localhost - you are NOT tring to connect from localhost
<Sebastien> ikonia no thank you.
<Computer-01> ikonia, uhmmm I tho you said that it is when assigning permission, not when creating users.
<ikonia> Computer-01: what is the name/ip address of the hostname
<Sebastien> hmm no.
<ikonia> Computer-01: the name/hostname of the computer you want to connect from ?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: maybe org/gnome/libgnomekbd/indicator/show-flags   in dconf...
<Computer-01> ikonia, computos
<ikonia> Computer-01: and the username you want to use ?
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, as a fresh user? what do you mean?
<Computer-01> ikonia, root
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: make a new ubuntu user, log off, log in as the new user, test the app. What else could it mean?
<ikonia> Computer-01: right, type this exactly
<Trfsrfr> how do i see what programs are running? I have music playing that I cannot find, and cannot turn off.
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: http://www.onlinehowto.net/gnome-keyboard-indicator-with-country-flags/1468
<ikonia> Computer-01: grant all privileges on *.* to 'root'@'computos' identified by password '$yourpassword'
<ikonia> widnow 14
<sacarlson> Trfsrfr: the command is ps -A
<ikonia> oops
<ccmonster> It just started, when I moved my monitor setup from left/rigth to Up/down.
<Trfsrfr> sacarlson, Thank you.
<Antigone3010> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Hie3VHAE
<ccmonster> why would a user affect this?
<ikonia> Computer-01: have you run that command ?
<Computer-01> ikonia, give me a second
<h00k> Trfsrfr: you can open the System Monitor, or use 'top' from a terminal as well
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, ok thanks will try
<Computer-01> ikonia, yes I did, and it still waiting for the command should I add ; ?
<ActionParsnip> Antigone3010: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-173 nvidia-current nvidia-settings; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ikonia> Computer-01: what's still waiting for the command
<Antigone3010> ActionParsnip, sorry http://pastebin.com/tZHFAP3g
<ikonia> Computer-01: grant all privileges on *.* to 'root'@'computos' identified by password '$yourpassword'
<repozitor> is there exist any one to answer me? :-S
<ikonia> Computer-01: you terminate the line with ";"
<Trfsrfr> how do i close banshee?
<Trfsrfr> in the terminal
<Computer-01> ikonia, nope :), should I put it?
<ActionParsnip> Antigone3010: you can then reboot and use nvidia settings, hammer the 'detect display' button until the device shows
<ikonia> Computer-01: yes
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: killall banshee
<Antigone3010> ActionParsnip, okay thank you.
<Animus> ActionParsnip: The rfkill worked after reboot.  Thanks again for your help.  No bug submission necessary
<zykotick9> indio: did you get an answer?  i'd like to mention that your manual package removal was a bad move.  With aptitude you might be able to use "sudo aptitude -o DPkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' reinstall $packagename" if it's config files that are missing.
<ikonia> Computer-01: tell me once you have done that
<ActionParsnip> Animus: sweet :)
<Computer-01> ikonia, ERROR 1372 (HY000): Password hash should be a 41-digit hexadecimal number.
<sacarlson> Trfsrfr: killall banshee
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok, remove the word password
<ikonia> Computer-01: grant all privileges on *.* to 'root'@'computos' identified by '$yourpassword'
<Trfsrfr> thank you all!!!
<Trfsrfr> that was driving me nuts!
<Computer-01> ikonia, It is done
<indio> zykotick9: What if it is not config files?
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok, now run "flush privileges"
<zykotick9> indio: i'd figure the --reinstall option would work then?
<Computer-01> ikonia, it is done
<ikonia> Computer-01: you should be good to go
<Firebolt> Anyone know of any voice recognition software for Ubuntu?
<mohammadtiti> hi everyone....
<mohammadtiti> i have a fairly big problem...that i'm sure you guys can help me out...
<LL2|Android> Ok, now that my client isn't lagging
<sacarlson> Firebolt: that google voice is cool I wonder if they have anything like that for linux
<LL2|Android> I have a question
<Computer-01> ikonia, still :( cannot connect from remote pc.
<ikonia> Computer-01: error ?
<sacarlson> Firebolt: since google voice runs on android and android is linux I don't know why we can't get it to work on ubuntu
<h00k> Firebolt: check out the software center, there may be something in there you see
<indio> zykotick9: Not working.
<LL2|Android> Is there any way I can get the listings of multiple directories without showing files that are duplicates of eachother?
<Computer-01> ikonia, error code 2003, cannot connect
<Firebolt> sacarlson, using google voice would require google's code, and you know how they are about stuff like that
<ikonia> Computer-01: ok - can your server ping the hostname compute
<LL2|Android> Like, if I want to list the contents of /bin and /usr/bin without showing files that are  in both
<LL2|Android> If I am able to, how?
<zykotick9> sacarlson: ubuntu (or any other gnu/linux distro for that matter) has close to nothing in common with android except for the "linux" kernel
<mohammadtiti> my ext3 linux partition has approximately 350GB of my hdd space and since i have windows 7 alongside it, i want to dedicate 50GB of this space for linux...how should i do that in a way i lose neither my windows nor my linux ?
<sacarlson> Firebolt: well again it's like cloud stuf, they decode the voice wave file and return the results
<sacarlson> Firebolt: we don't ever see the code
<Computer-01> ikonia, I can ping the IP address.
<ikonia> Computer-01: not what I asked
<ActionParsnip> mohammadtiti: windows 7 can resize it'sown partitions
<ikonia> Computer-01: you've just told it to authenticate a computer name, if it can't see that computer name, it can't work
<LL2|Android> sacarlson: Is there any way I can get the listings of multiple directories without showing files that are duplicates of eachother?
<Computer-01> ikonia, The other pc Is in another Domain I Believe, should this matter?
<ikonia> Computer-01: please re-read what I've said
<sacarlson> LL2|Android: not off hand, you would have to write a ruby script or something for something like that I would imagin
<Firebolt> sacarlson, yeah, I know - but I don't think voice has an API, and i'm not looking to write my own program to interact with it
<mohammadtiti> IActionPasnip I have Acronis Disk Director Suite in windows for partitioning but when i wanted to use it to resize my ext3 it told me that if u do this it won't boot again
<LL2|Android> Ok
<Computer-01> ikonia, Should I use the IP instead of the name?
<sacarlson> Firebolt: it must have an api and android is all open source
<tmetro> Evaluating 11.10 desktop live CD...how do I get to the login screen to select the classic desktop?
<ikonia> Computer-01: if you want
<zykotick9> sacarlson: andorid is NOT all open source...
<Firebolt> sacarlson, well, it definitely has an API -- but I don't think Google has released it yet
<sacarlson> zykotick9: oh well it has a cool development package anyway
<gotwig> Pls help me, how can I use dput with active ftp instead of passive ftp ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/105957/how-may-i-upload-my-source-package-with-active-ftp-over-dput-to-launchpad
<mohammadtiti> ActionPasnip I have Acronis Disk Director Suite in windows for partitioning but when i wanted to use it to resize my ext3 it told me that if u do this it won't boot again
<csddesk> ok so other computers in my network can see httpd on `chrislap.local' or just `chrislap' so how do i change both the top level of `local'  and then also make it so that `momslap.whatever' refers to her host?
<tmetro> Asking about Google Voice API? There is a "back door" means of access via Google Talk (XMPP). The OBi phone adapter uses this technique.
<h00k> gotwig: #launchpad may be able to assist you with that
<Computer-01> ikonia, I used the IP instead of the hostname, and still :/, Made sure to flush privileges
<ikonia> ok
<repozitor> how to run sample for meep program?
<Computer-01> ikonia, still cant connect from remote pc.
<repozitor> by*
<ikonia> Computer-01: I'm not surprised
<sacarlson> firebolt: what part of android isn't opensource? http://source.android.com/  seems to say it is
<Firebolt> I never said it wasn't oss
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, didn`t work
<ActionParsnip> tmetro: there is no classic desktop in Oneiric
<sacarlson> Firebolt: oh sorry that was zykotick9 that said that
<ActionParsnip> tmetro: if you like the Gnome2 smell, use Xubuntu Oneiric
<zykotick9> sacarlson: it OT, but Android if more propritary then open source
<zykotick9> s/if more/is more/
<mrantims> Hi, does anyone know if it is possible to prevent apt-get from installing a specific version of a package? I tried pinning with "Pin: Version <version_number>" but it doesn't allow me to install a newer versions of the same package as well.
<ActionParsnip> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ActionParsnip> mrantims: you'd need to unpin, install then repin
<mohammadtiti> how can i resize my ext3 linux partition in a way that this wouldn't damage the bootablity of the partition? somebody please help me?
<tmetro> ActionParsnip: meaning it isn't on the CD, or isn't in the repos?
<eckological> what IRC client are you guys useing? Empathy was quite a disapointment. Any experience with xchat-gnome?
<ActionParsnip> tmetro: its not an option anymore, not on the cd etc. Unity is the default shell for Gnome ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> eckological: pidgin right now..
<rattatoue> eckological, im on xchat right now
<ActionParsnip> mohammadtiti: if you resize ext3 youo may need to change the entris in fstab as the IDs of the partitions may change
<indio> How do I know the path to the file excuted in the terminal?
<tmetro> ActionParsnip: thanks, but xfce isn't on my list of options to evaluate at the moment, even if the UI happens to be the closest approximation to GNOME 2. I've seen guides on reverting 11.10 to a classic UI with GNOME 3.
<rizzeh> eckological, try irssi
<indio> I want to know which file is being executed.
<mohammadtiti> what do u mean by "entris in fstab"?
<whiskers75> how do you get a Wacom Bamboo tablet to work with Ubuntu 10.10? It is listed under lsusb...
<ActionParsnip> tmetro: its a good replacement and you can run your Gnome apps in XFCE without any problem
<tmetro> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> mohammadtiti: the UUID may change if you resize, so you will need to change it to respect the new IDs
<tmetro> FYI, found this as an answer to my logout question: http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/Logout-from-Unity-session-td1393765.html
<whiskers75> how do you get a Wacom Bamboo tablet to work with Ubuntu 10.10? It is listed under lsusb...
<zaxonspox> hello, i cant add an ISO (not Ubuntu ISO) to USB creator assistant in Ubu 11.04
<eckological> ill give xchat-gnome i try... used Pidgin a few years back but wasn't impressed... want a more old-skool lock like the mIRC days with the NN-script <3
<ActionParsnip> mohammadtiti: if you run:  sudo blkid    you will see the current IDs. If you resize, these may change, if you run:  cat /etc/fstab    you will see how the IDs are used, that file will need changing
<eckological> look*
<zykotick9> zaxonspox: the usb creator in ubuntu ONLY works for ubuntu ISOs - unetbootin perhaps?
<mohammadtiti> ok...no offense but since i'm completely new to the linux world i didn't get u...sorry. but anyway, tell me is it applicable to do that?
<whiskers75> any answers to my question: how do you get a Wacom Bamboo tablet to work with Ubuntu 10.10? It is listed under lsusb...
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<whiskers75> ActionParsnip: What one?
<zaxonspox> zykotick9, thx for clarify, is unetbootin availabe under Ubuntu? In some Repos?
<ActionParsnip> mohammadtiti: just read and run what I say, you'll see what I mean. Simply shrugging it off because its something new is pretty poor
<zykotick9> zaxonspox: i think so
<zykotick9> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 549-2 (oneiric), package size 281 kB, installed size 800 kB
<gr33n7007h> will some1 take a look at this code and tell me why ettercap dies!?? thanks
<gr33n7007h> will some1 take a look at this code and tell me why ettercap dies!?? thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/850347/
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: the ID after the ID:   bit...
<rattatoue> whiskers75, did you try http://brizoma.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/how-to-install-wacom-bamboo-pen-graphics-tablet-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/ ?
<whiskers75> rattatoue: no. thanks, trying that now..
<Rico-Suave> hi
<Rico-Suave> anyone here can help me?
<mohammadtiti> ActionParsnip: ok...i'm all ears
<vlt> !ask | Rico-Suave
<ubottu> Rico-Suave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrantims> ActionParsnip: thanks. But my concern is, if I unpin and the package is a dependency for another package I try to install, the unwanted version may get installed.
<gr33n7007h> any one know the room for bash scripts
<ikonia> gr33n7007h: #bash ?
<gr33n7007h> thanks
<mjk5> Hello to all, i need some help because i cant login with gnome session in ubuntu 11.10 i have installed gnome-shell but when trying to login i see for some seconds the top panel and then it disappears and i see the unity global menu and notyhing responds on desktop and i have to restart light dm in order to login in unity session
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm's login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> mohammadtiti: i gave you all you need, you'll just need to boot to live CD and mount your system partition to change fstab
<mohammadtiti> oops...i can't
<mohammadtiti> my laptop DOESN'T have a odd
<Rico-Suave> why do i get a black screen on my laptop? i do hear the sound of ubuntu loading but the screen is black. im using ubuntu 11.10 on a flashdrive
<rattatoue> Rico-Suave, try hitting CTRL ALT F1, see if you get text, sounds like a video driver issue
<eckological> Rico-Suave: just a black screen or a terminal window?
<mohammadtiti> ok...please u tell me and i write them down...i'll do it later
<Rico-Suave> just a black screen
<mohammadtiti> ActionParsnip: thanks in advance
<eckological> Rico-Suave, ....what rattatoue said
<Rico-Suave> ok brb ill try that and see what happens
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Rico-Suave
<ubottu> Rico-Suave: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gr33n7007h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/850347/ please its doin my head right in
<eckological> Rico-Suave, CTRL + ALT + F7 to get to the graphical interface if done correctly ;)
<eckological> after reconfiguring on the terminal
<zykotick9> eckological: once you are out of Xorg, you can use just ALT+Fkey
<rattatoue> gr33n7007h, what are you trying to do?
<gr33n7007h> monitor my network
<Computer-01> ikonia, Sorry, I added the users from different locations I even tried the % and still cannot connect....
<rattatoue> gr33n7007h, the link you just gave is not for a network its for some ascii looking art?
<zykotick9> eckological: alt+left/rightArrow is pretty handy as well
<gr33n7007h> scroll down
<eckological> zykotick9, not even after a reconfiguration of the settings and starting X?
<zykotick9> eckological: in X you need to use the ctrl+alt+Fkey
<eckological> zykotick9, ofc... im just tirred.. sorry
<pato> 443
<eckological> zykotick9, cant even get my spelling right atm :D
<csddesk> gr33n7007h, try ##bash
<gr33n7007h> ok
<gr33n7007h> invite only
<csddesk> eh, single pound #bash then
<gr33n7007h> ok
<gr33n7007h> cheers
<erpo> I have a 10.04.3 LTS server with squid and samba installed. I don't want samba and squid to start after a reboot until I've logged in and run a few commands. How can I accomplish this?
<indio> Is the a way to find which is the command which is being execute in the command line?
<indio> there*
<sacarlson> Firebolt: I think I found some voice recognition stuf but I never tried it apt-get install julius
<dragonfly> indio: need a bit more information...what are you working on?
<erpo> indio: Look at what you type before you hit enter?
<xcyclist> I don't see a .deb entry from my apt-get search for rbenv.
<dragonfly> erpo: maybe remove it from /etc/init.d?
<indio> See. I can have two `fpc' commands in /usr/bin /usr/local/bin. How do I know which one is being executed?
<erpo> dragonfly: Eurgh. Any more organized way?
<bellman> hello, I am looking to pin any packages that would decrease the stability of my Core i7 Quad system. I cannot run debian stable because my hardware is brand new. How do I pin any destabilizing package
<indio> Imagine a more complex scenario.
<Pici> indio: whichever appears on your $PATH first
<aethelrick> indio: type which fpc
<erpo> dragonfly: What I used to do before upstart was move the symbolic S##samba and S##squid links from /etc/rc2.d/ to /etc/rc3.d/, and then did a telinit 3 after I ran the necessary commands.
<dragonfly> erpo: found what you're looking for...check out the package rcconf
 * indio hugs aethelrick
<indio> Thanks.
<aethelrick> indio: you are welcome
<dragonfly> erpo: why not set it up so that the "necessary" commands don't have to be run manually?
<mohammadtiti_> dudes i have a windows7 and ubuntu and i want to resize my ext3 partition (350GB-->35GB)...does this link helps me?  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<OU818> bellman: you should really be running a more advanced OS then linux on that PC inorder to get full value of that processor
<erpo> dragonfly: It's mounting an encrypted disk. I don't want to store the keys on the server.
<Computer-01> sacarlson, I assigned permission to the user and still cannot make a remote connection how can I make sure that nothing is blocking this connection?
<hex``> If there is a package called python2.4-dev, why isn't it found when 'sudo apt-get install python2.4-dev"? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python2.4-dev
<dragonfly> hex``: are you running hardy?
<actarus> ciao
<deadmund> libre office doesn't let you vertically align text?
<actarus> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rattatoue> hex``, if your in the latest viersion of ubuntu its 2.7 not 2.4
<pangolin> and if you are running hardy, you need to upgrade.
<dragonfly> deadmund: sure it does
<deadmund> dragonfly: where is the option?
<hex``> dragonfly rattatoue ooops... sorry, I didn't see the name of the version. ty
<aethelrick> deadmund: yes it does, use an indent
<dragonfly> deadmund: what type of aligning are you trying to accomplish
<deadmund> I have a paragraph at the top of the page, I want to vertically aligned in the middle of the page.
<rattatoue> hex``, np..I only knew that cause I code python too
<aethelrick> deadmund: when you say vertically align, what do you mean?
<blackarchan> so im making a custom distro for me and some friends with remastersys but the custom launchers(Home,Firefox,LAMP,Scripts)  don`t appear i must drag them manualy from .local/share/applications
<Rico-Suave> ctrl alt f1 did not do nothing, the screen was still black
<deadmund> aethelrick: How many kinds of vertical alignment are there?  I want the paragraph in the middle of the page (not left and right middle, that's horizontal) I want up and down middle (vertical centering)
<deadmund> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/doityourself-it-guy/diy-vertical-alignment-of-text-in-libreoffice/1369  This suggests some silly hack with a table
<rattatoue> Rico-Suave, if you get grub at the beginning try loading up single user mode
<deadmund> Here's a bug report confirming my suggestion that libre-office won't vertically align text: https://www.libreoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=36117
<bellman> OU818: thank u, I know that win7 Ultimate is more powerful and will harness the hyper threading better but someone has put a parental control on my win7 ultimate partition
<ubottu> bugs.freedesktop.org bug 36117 in Writer "Bug/Feature Request: Libre Office cannot Vertically Center Text without Frames" [Enhancement,New: ]
<rattatoue> OU818, are you trying to access the files on that partition or something?
<Rico-Suave> at he beggining i get the screen that says run ubuntu, and some other stuff but under other options there is nothing there
<Rico-Suave> some people say to load nomode or something like that but i dont know where to type that
<Rico-Suave> if my screen is black
<moky> hi
<rattatoue> Rico-Suave, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<blackarchan> so im making a custom distro for me and some friends with remastersys but the custom launchers(Home,Firefox,LAMP,Scripts)  don`t appear i must drag them manualy from .local/share/applications and i don`t have in .gconf/desktop Unity folder so anny help?
<moky> any one can write arabi
<Rico-Suave> thank you rattatoue ill try that brb :-)
<wunnle> hello.
<repozitor> how to run this sample
<repozitor> http://ab-initio.mit.edu/wiki/index.php/Meep_Tutorial#A_90.C2.B0_bend
<kwc> blackarchan try presiing ctr+h then you will see it
<milen8204> why my keyboard loyal does not show the flags, when i have done gconf-editor settings (set tick on showflags), and have us.png and bg.png in /usr/share/pixmaps
<repozitor> http://ab-initio.mit.edu/wiki/index.php/Meep_Tutorial#A_90.C2.B0_bend
<OU818> rattatoue: bellman is trying to circumvent his parental lock
<aethelrick> deadmund: i would normally use a frame if i wanted to do that. can't say i do it often though
<wunnle> i use 2 different os's in my computer, win and ubuntu. Everytime i switch to ubuntu, my mouse scroll rate increases ridiculously. if i plug it out and in, it becomes normal. do you have any idea what causes this?
<deadmund> aethelrick: ok thanks
<aethelrick> deadmund: usually only for a cover page or similar? lets hope they add the feature suggested i. th bugzilla report for those who need it
<repozitor> help me plz :(
<blackarchan> kwc: i don`t see it with ctr+h or without ctr+h
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: is it part of a laptop?
<OU818> bellman: your best bet is to get an install of Damn Small Linux and then install virtualbox and inside virtual box run win7 ultimate, you wont be quite as fast but you will get around the protection in place
<deadmund> aethelrick: agreed :)
<blackarchan> i have only gnome pvg unity-2d
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, nope, it's a usb bluetooth mouse.
<blackarchan> pgp sorry
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, but i use a laptop.
<milen8204> why my keyboard loyal does not show the flags, when i have done gconf-editor settings (set tick on showflags), and have us.png and bg.png in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Rico-Suave> ok i am back lol rattaue i dont get that screen that u showed me on the link
<Rico-Suave> so i cant get to the kernel and type in single
<d4gg3r> hey there, do you guys know any good implementation of NNTP server which is reliable by experience?
<gswallow> Hello,  I have been having problems installing sun-java6-jdk since Friday and now I"m getting this: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/partner/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<gswallow> why?
<d4gg3r> hey there, do you guys know any good implementation of NNTP server which is reliable by experience?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: what mouse is it, logitech by any chance
<bellman> d4gg3r:  teranews is a good free option  or for paid options use astraweb or usenetserver
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, nope, microsoft wireless mouse 3500.
<zykotick9> gswallow: unrelated to your issue at hand, but sun-java has (or should have been) removed from partner repo.  Install direct from Oracle is only option now.
<ActionParsnip> gswallow: try http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<gswallow> zykotick: heh
<gswallow> ok
<d4gg3r> gswallow, sun Java is removed from due to some licensing issues. go to Oracle website and install
<d4gg3r> bellman, will give it a try tnx
<gswallow> that explains why things have been wonky since Friday.  Damned Larry Ellison
<gswallow> thanks
<kwc> blackarchan go to your home folder an the press ctrl+h this should show all hidden files you should get what you want there
<Antares> Official Java 1.7 will be OpenJDK, so it's just a temporary issue. :P
<Rico-Suave> how do i get to the grub screen?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<zykotick9> Rico-Suave: HOLD shift after BIOS (assumes grub2)
<blackarchan> kwc: i don`t have a folder for unity in .gconf/desktop i don`t have any unity folder only unity-2d i don`t know where else to look
<Rico-Suave> ok ill try that
<MagePsycho> how to find the sapce available via ssh?
<AdminPC-TB2012> I was wondering how can I be supported to ubuntu if it does not work for me I wish it does.
<MagePsycho> space*
<kiffer84> @MagePsycho: try running df -h
<d4gg3r> bellman, teranews seems to be a usenet "service" I am looking for a software to install and configure myself. I need to run some benchmarks for NNTP
<Antares> Is there an easy way to remove the workspaces button from the Launcher? I'm using Unity 2D. :P
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, looks like plug out-in is the solution?
<MagePsycho> thanks kiffer84
<kiffer84> np
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: if you add lines to the xorg.conf file, it may help
<eckological>     /set irc_conf_mode on
<blackarchan> so does anyone nows where unity saves settings like order of the launchers?
<AdminPC-TB2012> how can I get a full install of ubuntu not just installing 658MB is there a bigger .iso
<ActionParsnip> Antares: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2011/02/remove-and-rearrange-items-in-unity-2d.html
<ActionParsnip> blackarchan: you can rearrange them with the mouse....
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: there is the DVD ISO....
<blackarchan> ActionParsnip i need a xml or somthing because i need it for remastersys
<Jordan_U> AdminPC-TB2012: What do you not consider "full" about a default install? Why can't you install what more you need afterward?
<Antares> Thanks ActionParsnip. :P
<kwc> blackarchan try http://askubuntu.com/questions/51010/no-unity-2d-folder-in-gconf-editor-desktop
<shadaloo> hi there I edited Unity Plugin in CCSM and it's not making the icons in the dock smaller
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: Jordan_U: I was wondering because there alot of files that dont install right and there is not a good way to get my drivers to work. I was wondering how can I get all them to work find with no problem is there a site to go to. And if there is a site were is it lol:)
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<regaman> What's so good about unity
<regaman> I mean who gives a shit
<shadaloo> not a whole lot
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: drivers for what?
<Jordan_U> !language | regaman
<ubottu> regaman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<acuozzo> I have SSHD configured to _only_ use PasswordAuthentication. I'm assuming that PAM is out of the question in this case. Am I correct?
<Antares> I like it for my laptop.
<shadaloo> !language | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<acuozzo> out of the picture*
<gswallow> Sorry to be a pest: is it possible, if sun-java6-jdk has been removed from the partner repository, that it hasn't been removed from all the servers?
<Antares> It's easier to switch between windows with superkey + # rather than using the touchpad.
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: Like my main drivers PCI,Graphics,sound,wireless,etc.
<ActionParsnip> AdminPC-TB2012: the default driver set will be the same in any ubuntu install
<shadaloo> hi there I edited Unity Plugin in CCSM and it's not making the icons in the dock smaller
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<AdminPC-TB2012> ActionParsnip: That can't be right  because when I try to even install Ubuntu 10.04 it does not go to default drivers like you said am not getting this at all.
<blackarchan> kwc:thats for unity-2d and i tried it dosen`t work....but i heard that gconf-editor dosen`t work with unity
<frox> Where can you find the MTU limit of your ethernet driver, besides testing with ifconfig?
<crizzy> shadaloo: that doesn't affect unity2d btw..
<shadaloo> crizzy: ahhh that would be why
<shadaloo> crizzy: cheers
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe! Something's wrong with my Ubuntu Software Center, it can't download any package I tell it to. And it's obviously not my connection, since I'm talking to you guys. Could someone please help me?
<Jordan_U> Halexander9000: Can you try running "sudo apt-get install hello" in a terminal, and pastebin the output?
<regaman> You stupid "Diarrhea of the mouth" nuck.  Up with shmit on black ass brown  Hackel meal McJellicker.  Harky Mc Jallillashter.  Smuggin Mah Hellihole.  Harb amin mon mif jalellamon brooms of mushkin boy a munchkin maggity von heffrin.  Shtooty mic blackened.  Shooty hick black and flubberdy bij ass rijjal.
<regaman> Shniggen munuh lik leggal  perritolma penis pran chella  maloney day breeze  Paahster jam ban wikkle.   Hella mah lun mick hella malole.  Hella minull mic mella manoh.  The roadline, it's illegal.  Trully mulla mih nole.  I'm a relladge-o-melladge-o-ram.  Come on you fuckin dag asses.
<regaman> Damned ram bastions.  McJellio oper Smelly gruthergrarin trilaxals.  withers ground ring air  Puggle dee maggle dee mack traggle  Jeremy sniggle. Jeremy spoken, in next day  I brusht boyered, I kicked a ball!  mellaminorf  troll protectors, trolls on the road!  troll protectors, their stones of power glow!
<FloodBot1> regaman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0bl1n> disconnecting my external TFT won't bring back the launcher (11.10). Any hint ?
<zulax> the virtual box software says x86
<Halexander9000> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/a4VGfw2K
<zulax> cant i use it for 64 bit os virtualization?
<saquib> j
<g0bl1n> need to go to display settings and change settings and reset them.
<Geodesical> Hello! I run 9.04 (EOL), and when I try to put a disc to transfer the newest version, I cannot open any programs, and the disc doesn't read. Also happens when I put in any other kind of disc. Any help?
<Jordan_U> Halexander9000: Try running "sudo apt-get update" that should hopefully get rid of the error about unauthenticated packages, and will also therefore probably fix Software Center.
<Jordan_U> Geodesical: Can you boot from a recent Ubuntu LiveCD?
<zykotick9> zulax: your CPU would have to support virtualization for that to work
<Halexander9000> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/qFP5s3iw
<Geodesical> @Jordan_U: No when the disc is inserted any open windows close and the desktop is shown.
<zulax> zykotick9, i have done virtualization on my box before, never noticed the x86 before,
<Laurenceb_> hi, has anyone here got cadsoft eagle6 to work with ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<Laurenceb_> i have an issue with libpng14
<zulax> does that mean only 32bit virtualization is pobbible so far?
<zykotick9> zulax: egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo --color=always
<Laurenceb_> http://www.element14.com/community/thread/15744
<int_ua> Hi. Anyone knows where is the official bug tracker for bsdutils? Specifically renice.
<Laurenceb_> i have tried that, but eagle is still giving a warning that the library is missing
<Antares> zulax: I have mounted 64-bit Linux distros via VirtualBox.
<rattatoue> I have a bunch of files that filename-randomletters, how would I remove the -randomletters part from the file name in terminal?
<Laurenceb_> do i have to sync something or something?
<Geodesical> Jordan_U: No when the disc is inserted any open windows close and the desktop is shown.
<zulax> zykotick9, is shows vmx
<OU818> rattatoue: look into the sed command
<zulax> Antares, from ubuntu or Windows?
<zykotick9> zulax: then you "should" be able to virtualize 64bit (though i'm not sure why you'd want to)
<Antares> Zulax: From Windows 7 64-bit.
<Jordan_U> Geodesical: I don't think you understood the question, let me rephrase it as two questions. 1: Can you use another machine to make an Ubuntu 11.10 LiveCD, or otherwise obtain an Ubuntu 11.10 LiveCD? 2: If yes to 1, what happens when you reboot with said CD in your CDROM drive?
<zulax> zykotick9, i need some binaries of 64 bit centos
<zulax> Antares, i am concerned cause when i download the virtual box from package manager it says x86 virtualization
<zulax> meaning i could only virtualize 32 bit os from it ?
<Geodesical> 1: No, other computer is Mac '96. 2: I would have to try that. Where can I obtain said disc?
<zykotick9> zulax: amd64 (aka x86_64)
<rutek666> hi all
<Antares> Zulax: I created a virtual machine for Linux 2.6 and mounted Linux Mint 12 64-bit edition onto it.
<zulax> ok, thanks, thats helps alot
<Jordan_U> Geodesical: You can get an Ubuntu CD using a friend's computer, or buy one to be shipped to you via http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=915
<zulax> zykotick9, what would 32 bit be called as then?
<zykotick9> zulax: x86
<zulax> zykotick9, well Virtual box specifically says x86 virtualization of x86 OS
<Deihmos> ok I just installed ubuntu? how do you add a theme?
<Geodesical> Jordan_U: Thank you. Does the OS of the other computer matter (Windows, Mac), or is that irrelevant/
<Jordan_U> Geodesical: If you have a working USB drive, whose contents you don't mind losing, that can be used as well.
<zykotick9> zulax: though i think you'll see i386 in "uname -m" ;)
<zykotick9> zulax: notice how x86_64 starts with x86?
<zulax> x86_64
<graabein> Hi I've got a question about different user from Transmission daemon and my regular user
<Jordan_U> Geodesical: Any OS can be used to burn the CD, there are instructions for burning from Windows, Mac, and Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<zykotick9> zulax: if you see x86_64 that's 64bit?  is that the host or guest?
<starn> i am in need of help with this.. it's to do with sound and using multiple jacks eg: headphones and speakers etc.  http://pastebin.com/pp48atJE  is my pastebin.
<Geodesical> Jordan_U: Okay, thanx
<zulax> my machine (host) is 64, but the virtualbox software apparently supports only 32 bit virtualization for linux
<zykotick9> zulax: no
<zulax> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<zulax> checked there as well, there is no 64 for linux
<zulax> nm, i think its 64 also
<giorgio> ciao
<zulax> off to download, thanks for help
<giorgio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> zulax: virtal box is available for 64bit
<romeyro> hello guys i m trying to install wireshark on my ubuntu but I have some troubles with dependencies. can anyone help please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/850434/
<zykotick9> !it | giorgio
<zulax> ciao giorgio, tutto bene
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Deihmos> is it better to install x86. SO far things have been a bit buggy
<zulax> i only want few binaries, to i think ishould be fine
<zulax> isnt there a way i could get those binaries without having to compile myself or having to download the entire os ?
<ikonia> romeyro: whoevery built the repo you are using to get wireshark can't manage dependencies, please ask him to fix the repo
<ikonia> zulax: what do you want
<zulax> ikonia, vorbil tools binaries for centos 5.x 64 bit
<ikonia> zulax: this is an ubuntu support channel, what do you want for ubuntu ?
<zulax> well i m on ubuntu, just asking about 64 bit virtualization
<zykotick9> zulax: using binaries from other distros is a bad idea
<ikonia> zulax: what is your ubuntu question
<zulax> thats way i m virtualizing
<romeyro> ikonia, ah ok, thank you :)
<int_ua> anyone knows where is the upstream bsdutils bug tracker?
<memee> bonsoir
<h00k> !fr | memee
<ubottu> memee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zykotick9> int_ua: if you use ubuntu, you should report the bug to ubuntu - let them deal with the upstream.  I'm guessing it comes from debian?
<viktor133> i installed an app via software center, and it's impossible to find, so i can't compile or install it. can anybody help me with that pls?
<viktor133> euhm, nevermind that
<Deihmos> how do you change the theme ? When I go to change background i see no way to change the theme
<xangua> !info gnome-tweak-tool | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Antares> Below the screen thing, there is Ambience by default.
<marcellus> What would be cause if the global menu bar of firefox disappeared?
<Antares> There are 4 themes in there, I think you can add more.
<Deihmos> i need to install something to change the theme?
<Deihmos> coming like mac os
<Deihmos> also is the x86 version more stable? i installed x64 and had so many crashes and lockups
<Antares> You can install additional themes, but there aren't too many in there by default.
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: if you want to change thewallpaper you can right click the desktop and click 'change desktop background'
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: both are just as stable
<Antares> The theme selection is in Appearance, under the monitor preview thing.
<blackarchan> how can i change the default settings in dconf-editor desktop > unity > launcher ?? so that new users use that settings?
<Deihmos>  iknow how to chnage the wallpaper. justs did not see a way to install a new theme like in the old versions of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> blackarchan: you can add things in /etc/skel and users will get it
<guntbert> DLNA/UPnP: I installed python-coherence and totem-plugins-extra but neither rhythmbox nor totem show a plugin that could be enabled. What is wrong?
<blackarchan> ActionParsnip: yea that i now but i don`t have a folder in .gconf/desktop for unity so i think is some wear else
<ActionParsnip> blackarchan: its in dconf
<blackarchan> ActionParsnip: oke im gonna copy dconf to in /etc/skel to see whats happening tnx
<ActionParsnip> blackarchan: its that kind of thinf
<ActionParsnip> *thing
<aptgetinstall> Hello. Is there a way (or an application) to print standalone with gutenprint without using GIMP? Any help is appreciated, Thank you in advance.
<starn> i am in need of help with this.. it's to do with sound and using multiple jacks eg: headphones and speakers etc.  http://pastebin.com/pp48atJE  is my pastebin.
<int_ua> zykotick9: thanks, will try that
<aptgetinstall> starn, earcandy will do the job. Get is with sudo apt-get install earcandy.
<zykotick9> !bugs | int_ua
<ubottu> int_ua: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<aptgetinstall> Hello. Is there a way (or an application) to print standalone with gutenprint without using GIMP? Any help is appreciated, Thank you in advance.
<rymate1234|mc> sorry
<int_ua> ubottu: thanks, It's just the design issue, so I thought that upstream would be better. But let's start with launchpad :)
<ubottu> int_ua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rymate1234|mc> I'm not away
<nicololslug> salve a tutti... buona sera, una domanda, sto creando una live distro usb partendo da ubuntu 11.10 ora vorrei che il sistema oltre a vari software avesse precaricati anche i driver nvidia e sta broadcom sapete come fare? io ho provato a installarli da pacchetto deb ma una volta avviato questi driver non ci sono
<xcyclist> I cannot find the sound piping configuration thingy in this new and improved desktop
<zykotick9> !it | nicololslug
<ubottu> nicololslug: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guntbert> !it | nicololslug
<int_ua> :)
<nicololslug> excuse me
<int_ua> Leaving
<ActionParsnip> aptgetinstall: so you want to print from command like a lot of images?
<aptgetinstall> yes
<aptgetinstall> but, I want to use gui like in gimp.
<aptgetinstall> And gutenprint is more versatile than standard printing.
<aptgetinstall> Or will the gimp irc give me better advice?
<starn> aptgetinstall: earcandy isn't doing what i am wanting...
<starn> aptgetinstall: it might work if i knew how to configure my hardware stuff to show more than just one sound thingy..
<ActionParsnip> aptgetinstall: the guys in #bash may know a way
<h00k> .14
<nikkubhai> Hi! Can anyone please explain me the difference between openssh and openvpn
<h00k> nikkubhai: ssh is secure shell host, and vpn is virtual private network
<nikkubhai> So, can I use vpn to let others access internet from my comp
<nikkubhai> Just like port forwarding in ssh?
<crond> Hi, can someone tell me why every time I install something with apt, I get '0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded' - the 7 not upgraded bit
<h00k> nikkubhai: perhaps. SSH uses an application-layer protocol, and VPN is an IP layer solution
<zykotick9> crond: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" would probably take care of those
<ActionParsnip> crond: if you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    are some reported as 'held back'?
<nibbler> nikkubhai, try to tunnel udp via ssh
<nikkubhai> how?
<crond> ActionParsnip, yes, they were.  I don't understand why?
<h00k> nikkubhai: if you want to extend your entire network to those machines, you could set up a VPN connection betwe n them and you
<nibbler> nikkubhai, not at all. thats (one of) the difference
<ratcheer> crond: The not upgraded packages are there to be installed, but some of their dependencies on other packages are not yet met. It is usually best to wait a while to see if the dependencies become resolved with future upgrades.
<ActionParsnip> crond: the deps for those packages are not ready, although the packages themselves are in the repos
<h00k> !vpn | nikkubhai
<ubottu> nikkubhai: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<crond> ActionParsnip, ah okay so I should not yet install them, then, correct?
<ActionParsnip> crond: whenall the deps have been put into the repo, they will be installed
<aptgetinstall> I want to use a GUI to print jpegs with Gutenprint.
<crond> excellent, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> crond: they will come down when everything is ready
<zykotick9> ratcheer: your statement will not apply in all situations, "apt-get upgrade" does not install NEW packages, the dist-upgrade will
<aptgetinstall> Not use bash, because it is easier installing an app and running it than making up code :)
<nikkubhai> hOOk : Yes. I want to allow some users to access internet using my connection
<csddesk>  usb ports are going cold...
<stercor> compiz takes about 45% of my CPU.  Is it a necessary program?
<ActionParsnip> stercor: it draws the windows and pretty effects you use
<ratcheer> zykotick9: I meant upgrades of packages that are already installed. Same as what ActionParsnip said.
<stercor> ActionParsnip: oh...I looked it up and it does 'extra' things.  I just wondered what the effect of removing it would be.
<saryth> Hai
<ActionParsnip> stercor: just log into the desktop with no effects, or Unity2D and it will not be used
<Seryth> I've just bought a new printer, a Canon Pixma IP4200. I've plugged it in, and unfortunately (but predictably!) it's not worked for plug and play. I have a driver CD with Mac/Windows files on...but...welll yeah, this is ubuntu! (xubuntu). Just wondering if this guide would still be valid:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-a-canon-all-in-one-printer-working-with-ubuntu.html
<Seryth> !printer > Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: go to the canon site and grab the driver there, a lot of the time there are Linux printer drivers
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: I'll check it out, ty.
<stercor> ActionParsnip: Hmmm... on my LinuxMint compiz is there, but takes 0-1% of the CPU.  Reboot maybe?
<phpn00b> how does Ubuntu compare to Windows?
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/InkJet/PIXMA_iP_series/iP4200.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-743106&page=1&type=download
<iceroot> phpn00b: try it
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: Just found that place myself now!
<zykotick9> phpn00b: how do apples compare to oranges?
<ActionParsnip> stercor: sure, why not
<stercor> ActionParsnip: Yeah...the Windows solution.
<Seryth> phpn00b: If you're not sure whether to try it or not, install VirtualBox first, and give it a whirl. alternatively, use the liveCD for a bit, but you won't be able to save any data.#
<ActionParsnip> stercor: it fixes much and is free.
<stercor> ActionParsnip: lol.
<stercor> bbl.
<saryth> Hey, sometimes, in firefox, .exe and zip are registered to notepad. Is there anyway to change them to their programs?
<iceroot> saryth: exe and notepad has nothing to do with ubuntu
<iceroot> saryth: ##windows
<ActionParsnip> saryth: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<xangua> saryth: right clic on the file - properties
<phpn00b> how do I schedule a backup of my home folder?
<saryth> .exe, as in wine
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: you can use windows executables in WIne
<ActionParsnip> !backup | phpn00b
<ubottu> phpn00b: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> saryth: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<saryth> ActionParship: oneiric
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: users which are using firefox with wine so that there is a notepad entry should go directly to ##windows
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: firefox will be a native app, the config of file associtaion will be an ubuntu misconfiguration...
<saryth> I have no trace of windows, other than wine, on this box.
<ActionParsnip> saryth: is firefox running via wine?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but i dont see where "notepad" should came from
<saryth> Notepad comes with wine
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: if you install wine, you get notepad as part of the install
<saryth> ActionParsnip:It's native.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: hm never noticed that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> saryth: cool, ok lets see
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, I don't want to backup my whole system. Only my home folder
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Hey, I'm back... even though the gamepad works in terminal under xboxdrv, it only works intermitently in actual games and programs
<ActionParsnip> saryth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860433
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: I'd contact the PPA maintainer of the app
<TheLogan> Hi folks =)
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I got his email and sent him a message
<ratcheer> phpn00b: Deja Dup would be easy to do that with.
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> can someone help me install libopenssl 1.0.0 on ubuntu 10.04LTS
<TheLogan> Im trying to convert from windows to ubuntu, i have a problem with the installation process. at the moment i have three different cd's 1 with 10.10 one with 11.10 x386 and one with 11.10 x64
<TheLogan> The only one i can get working is the 10.10 version
<Laurenceb_> ive built from source but its not installed
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: then just copy it all to a removable storage device, I use a cron'd cp job which runs and copies the lot
<PatrickBic> TheLogan, problem is?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Sorry if I was begining to get a little bitchy earlier, I hate it when things don't go right with programs/apps/peripherals
<TheLogan> so i want to ask, is it possible to install 10.10 and then update to 11.11? or is that like going from win xp to win7?
<saryth> ActionParsnip: It's associated with Wine and Archive Manager, for exe and zip respectively, however, they show up as unknown in FF and open in notepad
<PatrickBic> TheLogan, totally possible
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: np, there seems to be light. Its not something I've used. Nor do I own an Xbox
<TheLogan> Awesome, then thats what im going to do. Thanks PatrickBic =)
<PatrickBic> either use the update UI or run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> saryth: doesn't firefox have its own associations...?
<PatrickBic> UI most likely for you
<xangua> TheLogan: you can upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and then to 11.10
<saryth> ActionParsnip: Lemme check....
<PatrickBic> xangua, well.. ofc ;) but i thought he meant more like "can i get from 10.10 to 11.10 somehow"
<TheLogan> Ok, yea ive programmed for 2 years (in unity3D) but my knowledge of commandline in windows is next to nil.. so UI it is ^^
<TheLogan> yea, i wanted to know if its possible, knowing how to is even better thanks both of you PatrickBic and xangua =)
<ActionParsnip> TheLogan: if you want CLI in Windows, use powershell ;)
<PatrickBic> TheLogan, UI tells you like "there is a new version, do you want to update" (dont remember the exact wording but.. w/e)
<TheLogan> ActionParsnip: CLI? =)
<PatrickBic> command line interface
<TheLogan> PatrickBic: awesome
<saryth> ActionParsnip: Yes, but both are set to "Always ask". It asks, but only gives me notepad as an option
<TheLogan> heh, i barely use commandline unless i really cant avoid it =)
<ssta> never use notepad...not for *anything*
<danileigh79> TheLogan: it comes in andy a lot here in Ubuntu/Linux
<danileigh79> TheLogan: *handy
<adamus> hi
<rumble-pack> how can i access a site loading at 127.0.0.1 remotely?
<ActionParsnip> ssta: its in the things you get in Wine...
<dtfdtf> hi everyone! a little help please. I've just installed vlc (...apt-get install vlc) but when tried to play AVI, there's sound but no picture. Any ideas?
<TheLogan> yea, i can imagine, and im sure as i dig deeper im going to learn it, but i'd like a gentle start, heh
<dtfdtf> i'm on Ubuntu 10
<ActionParsnip> rumble-pack: by accessing its LAN IP over the network
<adamus> m on 11
<PatrickBic> dtfdtf, compositing?
<ssta> ActionParsnip: no reason to use it...notepad is...dreadful
<ActionParsnip> dtfdtf: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dtfdtf> what is compositing?
<dtfdtf> no
<dtfdtf> did not yet install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<ActionParsnip> ssta: its not bad for quick edits. running it via wine is fairly useless
<dtfdtf> shall i do this now?
<ActionParsnip> dtfdtf: that's why then'
<rumble-pack> ActionParsnip, can you show me the format for doing that?
<danileigh79> TheLogan: There really isn't a gentle start when it comes ti Ubuntu/Linux... Just remember, sudo means godlike and you have to becareful what you do :P
<PatrickBic> dtfdtf, install them :P
<gswallow> archive.canonical.com.	153	IN	A	91.189.92.191
<gswallow> archive.canonical.com.	153	IN	A	91.189.88.33
<ActionParsnip> rumble-pack: what service are you accessing?
<PatrickBic> ActionParsnip, doesnt vlc have issues when using compositing?
<dtfdtf> ah, this is where all the codecs are ?
<ActionParsnip> PatrickBic: none here that I know of
<PatrickBic> dtfdtf, some of them :P
<ssta> ActionParsnip: it mangles line endings, plays games with encodings...it's asking for pain
<ActionParsnip> dtfdtf: its a handy pack for installing codecs, yes
<PatrickBic> ActionParsnip, must be some other player then, my fault
<rumble-pack> ActionParsnip, its a simple node.js script
<PatrickBic> w32codecs (if its still avail)
<dtfdtf> ok. cool. is that all??
<rumble-pack> running as a server
<PatrickBic> dtfdtf, give it a try ;)
<ActionParsnip> dtfdtf: try the package I gave then rerun the player, you will need TAB and ENTER to accept the license
<saryth> Here's a image of my problem
<saryth> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1630307/Opening Minecraft.exe_010.png
<danileigh79> dtfdtf: get the extras package, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and you should be good
<ActionParsnip> rumble-pack: and how do you access it on the local system?
<danileigh79> brb, smoke break
<ActionParsnip> saryth: link is bad
<dlentz> avi is just a container, and i don't think you need restricted-extras for it IIRC
<dlentz> it would depend on the video format in the container
<rumble-pack> ActionParsnip, by navigating to http://127.0.0.1:Port in my browser
<ActionParsnip> dlentz: its good to install though
<TheSimkin> vlc just plays everything anyhow
<dlentz> ActionParsnip,  fair enough
<TheSimkin> i'm a bit ticked that vlc 2.0 isn't available for linux though. who the heck does that.
<ActionParsnip> rumble-pack: then use your LAN IP and access the same port number
<Dimmuxx> anybody got sandy bridge vaapi working in vlc?
<dtfdtf> danileigh79, i'm almost finished installing the ubuntu-restricted-extra... do i still do the upgrade?
<dlentz> TheSimkin, it's in Precise already
<ActionParsnip> saryth: do you use the dropbox app in Ubuntu?
<danileigh79> dtfdtf: upgrade in terminal means to install the updates, so yes
<ratcheer> TheSimkin: There are instructions on OMG Ubuntu and other places on how to install the new VLC from PPA
<saryth> ActionParsnip: Yes, I uploaded it directly from Shutter, however. Here's a new link
<adamus> anyy help with k-mail
<adamus> it doesn't work
<adamus> i used with ubuntu 10 and 11
<adamus>  any suggestion
<saryth> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1630307/Opening_%20Minecraft.exe_010.png
<FloodBot1> adamus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adamus> need help pls
<ActionParsnip> saryth: in the public folder, you can right click a file and under the dropbox entry you can click to copy the public address
<romeyro> i m using ubuntu 10.10 do i have to upgrade it to the 11.10 ?
<adamus> ok floodBot1
<ActionParsnip> saryth: drop down the box and click 'other app...'
<dtfdtf> ok danileigh79, will keep this in mind.
<mg__> romeyro: no, you don't have to, you can if you want to.
<rumble-pack> ActionParsnip, i guess i have to open it through my firewall
<xangua> (14:50:13) xangua: saryth: right clic on the file - properties
<dlentz> romeyro, you don't have to, but offivial support for 10.10 ends April 30
<ActionParsnip> rumble-pack: yes if you have configured your firewall
<xangua> romeyro: well you have to upgrade to something when 10.10 supports end
<rumble-pack> ok thanks
<saryth> ActionParsnip: It's a Find File, I'm assuming I'm going to have to find Wine and Archive manager files manually?
<dlentz> romeyro, if you don't like upgrading, then i suggest using 12.04 LTS when it's released
<tester> pl
<ActionParsnip> saryth: wine will be /usr/bin/wine
<romeyro> xangua, dlentz   its because i really dont like unity
<adamus> i asked also the antivirus installation in ubuntu any help?
<dlentz> yeah, i figured, but i wasn't going to say it.. :P
<TheLogan> danileigh79: ok ^^ oh well, ill handle it =D
<starn> i am in need of help with this.. it's to do with sound and using multiple jacks eg: headphones and speakers etc.  http://pastebin.com/pp48atJE  is my pastebin.  i am on Dell Dimension E521
<Laurenceb_> can someone help me install libssl 1.0.0 on ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<phpn00b> are there any alternative to MS Exchange server?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Laurenceb_
<ubottu> Laurenceb_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dlentz> starn, what media player are you using?
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<danileigh79_2> TheLogan, I was just being funny... Ubuntu forums helped me out a lot when I first start using Ubuntu
<starn> At the moment Clementine
<dlentz> starn, also pastebinning alsa info might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<saryth> ActionParsnip: It opens in wine once, but then, with a new download, it says notepad again.
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, Exchange is more than just a mail server
<romeyro> dlentz, because there are some tools i want to install but in my repository its still the old version for the dependencies, and it wont install them
<rtdos> is it possible to create a temporary 'guest' account so that when the user logs out what ever he saved is deleted or removed and the next 'guest' to login has a 'clean slate' ?
<tester> hi. how .. cat /dev/urandom multi output ? to screen and /dev/dupa ?
<reCAPTCHA> Hi! I have a USB keyboard connected to my laptop... so, how can I disable my laptop keyboard.
<reCAPTCHA> ?
<ActionParsnip> saryth: download the file.Right click the file and change association there
<saryth> Rtdos: That is a default account, I believe.
<dtfdtf> uhh, just wondering why it is called restricted-extras ??
<danileigh79_2> Recaptcha, what kind of laptop
<dlentz> romeyro, that's why i prefer rolling releases (using debian sid)
<saryth> ActionParsnip: It's just awkward if I want the file only once, but I guess that's my only option. Thanks anway.
<saryth> anyway*
<TheSimkin> because it contains some stuff that has patent technology or licenses from other companies.
<TheSimkin> it's kinda questionable in that it's not completely free
<reCAPTCHA> danileigh79_2: MacBook
<dtfdtf> ooh
<ActionParsnip> saryth: http://www.ehow.com/how_2033405_manage-file-type.html  may help
<aBound> dtfdtf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<starn> dlentz: http://pastebin.com/JcebGXAC  there you go.
<dlentz> dtfdtf, because it's restricted to non-fascist countries
<TheLogan> danileigh79_2: Well, I've used computers all my life so I'll probably manage, but if I do run into something big and scary i can probably just hide out here with you guys ;)
<ActionParsnip> saryth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20015/firefox-application-associations-not-working   maybe
<dtfdtf> i had no idea of its political standpoint. lol.
<dlentz> starn, is ytour headset not plugged in?
<starn> dlentz: it's plugged in i want to be able to play sound through both headphones and speakers... but i want only media player to play through speakers..
<danileigh79> reCAPTCHA: hold on, I have a friend who's good with mac, i'm an x86 kind of girl ;P
<TheSimkin> i know osx pretty good
<TheSimkin> what is the question
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: He's trying to disable laptop keyboard due to using usb keyboard
<TheSimkin> i don't think you can do that.
<ratcheer> dtfdtf: Because they are not free software. Many people do not like to install non-free software, so they keep that stuff in separate repositories to make it easily avoided.
<reCAPTCHA> danileigh79, TheSimkin using ubuntu 10.04
<dlentz> starn, it's odd that alsainfo isn't showing your headest as an aplay device
<romeyro> dlentz, what do you suggest me, upgrade to 11.10 or wait for the 12.04
<TheSimkin> reCAPTCHA: pretty sure you can't do that.
<dlentz> romeyro, 12.04 is supported for 5 years
<dlentz> again, if you don't like to upgrade..
<TheSimkin> reCAPTCHA: if you *CAN* do it you'd have to use "evdev"
<starn> dlentz: is there an way to add it?? i know what i want to do works in windows.. but gnu-linux drivers are not same as theirs...
<saryth> Thanks for the help. I'm sure I'll find something. I have to go. Everyone be cool!
<TheSimkin> i think that's it's called anyhow.
<reCAPTCHA> TheSimkin: Alright... I thought that there might be an easy solution...
<romeyro> does 12.04 is available actually dlentz  ?
<starn> also HP Out is my headphones dlentz.
<ActionParsnip> romeyro: in alpha 2, yes
<danileigh79> reCAPTCHA: She says you can't disable it on a mac, only if it was an x86 machine
<TheSimkin> reCAPTCHA: there is a tool out there that lets you seperate diff keyboards out to diff x sessions.... so you could have multipl x sessions from a single computer.  but it's prety ugly.
<dlentz> romeyro, it's still in develpment, release in April
<TheLogan> hmm, during installation, its asking 'who are you' and wants name and password and other info, however ive filled all fields with no problems, but the 'Fordward' button is still greyed out
<TheSimkin> and i guess that would work for you.
<ActionParsnip> TheLogan: use lowercase letters for ALL boxes
<dlentz> starn, so your headset isn't usb?
<TheLogan> Ah, thanks =)
<romeyro> ActionParsnip, dlentz oh nice, i ll check on google how i can upgrade 10.10 to 12.04
<TheLogan> ActionParsnip:
<starn> dlentz: no.. it's not USB..
<sveinse> Does it exists any overview of which upstart services are being defined/used on ubuntu?
<TheSimkin> reCAPTCHA: actually, maybe ther is a way, can you go to /dev/input/by-id  and see if you have more than one keyboard entry? (maybe remove the usb ad plug it back in to compare and see)
<Ben64> romeyro: you have to go 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> romeyro: you'll need to upgrade to natty, then to oneiric, then to precise
<TheSimkin> reCAPTCHA: if so, tyhen you should be able to tailor your xorg.conf to use that specific input device vs the generic "keyboard" input device!!
<ActionParsnip> romeyro: i'd just clean install precise. you can restore data from backup
<TheSimkin> reCAPTCHA: do you know what i mean?
<TheSimkin> reCAPTCHA: that'd be pretty cool if it worked! plz let me know .
<reCAPTCHA> TheSimkin: Trying it out.
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: that'll only work per session, he'd have to delete it (if it'll even let him)
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: everytime he rebooted
<dlentz> starn, then i'm stumped on how to do that on one device
<romeyro> ActionParsnip yes, it ll be faster. Thank you guys. But just like that, unity is not in 12.04 ?
<TheSimkin> danileigh79: depends, if the internal kb doesn't show up as usb then it should be pretty easy to make a script to make a ln to the right one on boot.
<danileigh79> romeyro: Yes, it is
<romeyro> i mean i can switch to gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> romeyro: if you install xubuntu, it won't be
<TheSimkin> danileigh79: otherwise yes, it might be a bit of  a pain...
<starn> dlentz: all i know is on my mother board there is audio ports than on the front is a different chip..
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79not in xubuntu oneiric....
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: whoops I caught that wrong... sorry for stepping on your toe
<dlentz> starn, i don't think it's a different chip.
<TheSimkin> danileigh79: even if it is usb.. maybe he can parse the data from /proc/bus/usb to sort out which is which.
<ActionParsnip> romeyro: if you dislike unity, install kubuntu or xubuntu
<dlentz> front output just plugs into the card (or mobo)
<starn> it's attached under hard drive with cord leading to motherboard all i know.
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: I've been trying to do it with my usb mouse vs touchpad, and I couldn't even delete it...
<TheSimkin> danileigh79: delete it?
<TheSimkin> i was thinking you'd change the xorg.conf to use just one of them vs the generic one.
<TheSimkin> only problem is you can't be sure what order they will come up in
<TheSimkin> i love linux
<TheSimkin> even the impossible is possible :)
<starn> dlentz: is there away to figure out what model stac92xx is?? for dell dimension e521? i know options snd-hda-intel model=stack3 is dimension e520.. but not e521...
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: I see what you're getting at... *facepalm*
<dlentz> model=dell-3stack probably works if the e520 is similar
<starn> would a pastebin of my alsa-base-conf be helpful to see why it's not working the way i want?
<WebDawg> ctrl+alt+f4 what is that supposed to do?
<WebDawg> switch ttys right?
<dtfdtf> yey!! i worked!!
<TheSimkin> switch you to console f4
<danileigh79> dtfdtf: good :)
<dtfdtf> many thanks guys!
<WebDawg> hmm it switches back to the gdm login when I do that command.
<WebDawg> Heh.
<TheSimkin> WebDawg: you could have a gdm running on session 4
<TheSimkin> try ctrl-alt-f1
<TheSimkin> that should be cli
<WebDawg> TheSimkin, Thanks I just wanted to make sure.
<romeyro> thank you for your help guys have a nice day :) i ll be back when i ll get everything installed
<dlentz> starn, i can't think of how to separate sounds like you want, either the headphones are plugged in and muting the speakers or they're not
<dlentz> i'm not sure how windows does it
<rebe> ubuntu have any preinstalled soft to mount files like .iso ?
<starn> dlentz: http://pastebin.com/508VhqSF  would anything in that suggest away??  and do you maybe know someone or somewhere to ask?
<ActionParsnip> dtfdtf: its a lot of data but very worth it
<dlentz> that just looks like the standard alsa-base.conf
<danileigh79> starn: ubuntu forums is one of the best places to check or google something like "sound out of both speakers and headphones in ubuntu"
<TheLogan> installation done, trying to boot for the very first time... excited =D
<starn> danileigh79: i've tried that i've been working on this since 6:30am my time it's now 3:27pm.. i can find ways to stop sound from coming out of both but now how to enable them.. and most solutions are fore machines that are not mine.
<dtfdtf> ActionParsnip: What is a lot of data ? were you referring to the ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<Laurenceb_> can someone help me install libssl 1.0.0 on ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<Laurenceb_> ive tried building from source
<ActionParsnip> dtfdtf: yeah, its 250Mb or so, right?
<danileigh79> starn: might be something as easy as changing something in cmos/bios
<Laurenceb_> but im still missing libssl.so.1.0.0
<stercor> ActionParsnip: The reboot brought compiz down to 5%.  This is good, but I'll watch it.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Laurenceb_
<Laurenceb_> i know
<Laurenceb_> in know
<stercor> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the pointer.
<Laurenceb_> but i cant find it can i
<Laurenceb_> or i wouldnt have asked
<starn> danileigh79: i certainly hope so..... kinda.. would be rather annoying i've spent all this time trying to figure it out on my own and asking people.
<Laurenceb_> im not stupid
<Laurenceb_> so
<FloodBot1> Laurenceb_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help me with this please?
<danileigh79> starn: what machine are you runnng?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: if there is no PPA you will need to compileit
<TheLogan> yay, it works ^^
<WebDawg> What is the best way to log into an ubuntu install via remote desktop or such?
<starn> Dell Dimension E521.
<WebDawg> vnc?
<dtfdtf> ActionParsnip: don't know. it's installed anyway. So, how does one go about checking the apt-get installed-item's size??
<Laurenceb_> ActionParsnip: already done
<danileigh79> starn: desktop?
<starn> yes
<Laurenceb_> but how do i get the libssl
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: what activities are you going to do in the remote session?
<danileigh79> starn: sound card integrated or separate
<stercor> Laurenceb_: what's the problem?
<starn> i believe intergrated..
<WebDawg> ActionParsnip, I need to be able to see what is on the screen.  Point and click I already have ssh enabled.
<dlentz> danileigh79, see http://pastebin.com/JcebGXAC
<FPC> We cannot access a program that we installed
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: but why do you need to be able to see what is on screen, for what purpose?
<WebDawg> ActionParsnip, What?
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: why do you need to see the screen?
<WebDawg> To use the computer?
<stercor> Laurenceb_: I did a Web search for 'gscan2pdf ppa' and it came up with http://gscan2pdf.sourceforge.net/  This can be used as an example for installing a ppa.
<FPC> We can't access a program that we installed can anyone help us?
<stercor> Laurenceb_: Hope this is the answer to the unknown question. :-)
<guntbert> FPC: don't repeat but give more details
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: yes but to achieve what? What activities will be done once you are connected...
<WebDawg> browsing the internet.
<FPC> We have ubuntu 11.10 Installed software (Powerterm) from internet. how do we open the program
<CodeGnome> Hi folks. I can't get tar to backup extended attributes on 11.04. This is probably related to libarchive, but I'd like to know if there's a simple way to backup files with extended attributes.
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: does the client system have an X server on it (Desktop linux will have this)?
<LL2|Android> Hmm
<WebDawg> ActionParsnip, Yes.
<LL2|Android> You know how they say init CAN'T be killed?
<guntbert> FPC: how did you install it?
<LL2|Android> With -9, it doesn't seem to do anything
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: then just launch the browser from your SSH session. be sure to connect with:  ssh -X username@server
<FPC> 3rd party installed it for us over the internet
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: you can then run:   firefox &      and the browser will run.
<guntbert> LL2|Android: Is that an ubuntu support question?
<LL2|Android> No
<guntbert> FPC: ask them
<starn> danileigh79: is it possible my hardware is some how not configured correctly? or is windows just evil and some how made it illegal lol
<guntbert> !ot > LL2|Android
<ubottu> LL2|Android, please see my private message
<danileigh79> starn: I found a way to do it in Windows... not sure if there is a linux solution though
<starn> danileigh79: yeah it's easy to do so in windows..
<FPC> they told us to go to terminal and type in the name of the software but that doesn't get us anywhere
<WebDawg> ActionParsnip, now what should I do if I want to see what the user is doing on the screen or an error that comes up or such?
<guntbert> FPC: how should *we* know?
<FPC> they also sent us directons to download a launcher to put icon on the desktop and those directions do not work either.
<starn> danileigh79: would my alsabase and dmesg and alsa infromation script thingy help???
<danileigh79> starn: it's a sigmtel setting, requires being able to edit the setting...
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: ahh if its for that then vnc is handy
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<danileigh79> starn: I already saw it courtesy of dlentz
<FPC> looking for general help on how to open a program
<guntbert> FPC: just talk to them - we cannot know
<starn> danileigh79: alright.. all of those?
<guntbert> FPC: generally type the name .. like they said :-)
<danileigh79> starn: hang on, gonna look into something, may not respond for a few minutes
<FPC> can you help us with how to install a launcher?
<WebDawg> ActionParsnip, I did not know X server interaction was so simple he.
<WebDawg> ActionParsnip, does it require a running x server on the remote server to launch software like that?
<CodeGnome> FPC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher
<dtfdtf> ...
<danileigh79> starn: do me a favor and go into sound settings
<dtfdtf> fei
<FPC> thabks
<dtfdtf> hi ifi
<dtfdtf> hi fifi
<starn> danileigh79: there.
<dtfdtf> nice cat on your sweater
<dtfdtf> i can see you webcam
<danileigh79> starn: click on output and tell me what it says under Chose a device for sound out put (analog or digital)?
<h00k> !offtopic | dtfdtf
<ubottu> dtfdtf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pancakez> is there a way I can see the connection speed of eth0 in terminal?
<starn> danileigh79: analog speakers. for connector. and choose a device for sound output internal audio analog stereo...      do note i have an s/pdif port. but not shown in this.
<toxboi`> I'm runny Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop. After continuously running it for few days, I get this problem when I can't see the VPN connections in the gnome-panel and even can't edit network connections. Any way to debug this?
<danileigh79> starn: and click on hardware
<w0_> hi -- I'm running ubuntu 11.10, and sometimes I will close all of my firefox windows, and then click to open firefox, but it says that there is already an instance, that is not responding.  is there any way to prevent this?  much th
<starn> danileigh79: i also have 1 headphone jack [front] and 4-5 jacks for audio in back.. i think 5.0 surround.. and i clicked hardware.
<dtfdtf> hehe
<dtfdtf> just messing about. won't happen again
<reinis> first time usinng this IRC client :)
<danileigh79> starn: on the hardware tab, look at the device and tell me how many inputs/outputs
<csddesk> w0_,  not really, get more ram/faster cpu. could also clear cache for faster clean up of memory after shutdown possibly
<orz> hi, ive got a question about the 11.10 server. the fans is running on max so is there any way to set so the fan speed will automaticly adapt to the heat ?
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: you will get  a window of the desktop, you said you wanted to see the desktop to help folks...
<w0_> csddesk: hmmm.  okay.  kinda a bummer tho.
<w0_> how about a reinstall?
<danileigh79> starn: still there?
<w0_> (used to werk for my windows probs =/ )
<csddesk> how long are you waiting after you close FF anyway?
<starn> danileigh79: choose a device to configure: internal audio 1 output/ 1 input analog stereo duplex.  [i have it set to stereo duplex...] well actually it'll still only show the 1 output / 1 input even with it changed to something else.. maybe cuz headphones in??? but none the less... hardware wise i'm supposedly able to support surround sound.
<PPPPPPP> QUESTION: What is the simplest way to use a default gnome desktop instead of Unity?
<PPPPPPP> and why is there no alt iso for this lol?
<danileigh79> starn: it's hardware liimitations, not software... sorry hun, you can't run both outputs at the same time
<ActionParsnip> PPPPPPP: install xfce4, log off and log into xfce, it will run a lot like gnome2
<danileigh79> starn: regardless of how many jacks there are, the sound can only run out of 1 output at a time
<danileigh79> starn: My recommendation is now to go to your local radio shack and buy a 1/8 jack splitter
<jack^_> D:
<PPPPPPP> ActionParsnip, alright, thanks friend
<danileigh79> starn: sorry, 3.5mm splitter, not 1/8 lol
<rallias> How do I get the indent/unindent tool available in the windows build of gedit on ubuntu?
<TheSimkin> starn: ... i think you should be able to use the amplified line out and the non amplified line out at the same time.
<TheSimkin> at least i have done this before.
<starn> i already have one danileigh79 the issue is it would still be in the headphones.
<TheSimkin> worth a try before heading to the store
<Yonotu> I have an (almost) fresh installed Ubuntu system and it boots way too long (1min 40)... could it be because I use btrfs?
<starn> TheSimkin: i don't understand what you just said.
<danileigh79> Yonotu: mine clocks in right around 1:15 for a boot up, might just be hardware limitations....
<sweb> gandum_zaar: welcome to ubuntu IRC. i'm mohammad
<TheSimkin> starn: some audio cards have an amplified line out and just a regular line out (no amp) you should be able to use both
<TheSimkin> starn: if you don't understand, go with the option given... use a line splitter
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: he only has one about in the actual sound card, it can't process output through two mediums at the same time, it's hardware
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: *output
<danileigh79> TheSimkin: if he had an amplifying output, it ould list as 2 outputs, not just one
<TheSimkin> ahh
<starn> TheSimkin: ok... and danileigh79 http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dime521/en/SM_EN/specs.htm  thats everything my computer has.. for audio and video.. well i installed my own video card.
<danileigh79> starn: Thanks, but I already got your computer info :) When you told me that ubuntu shows 1 output/1 input, I already knew you couldn't have to sound outputs goig at the same time
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I installed the drivers for my printer, it still doesn't show up :?
<starn> well i did configure it earlier to show remaped device
<trism> rallias: select the area then tab to indent the block, shift+tab to unindent
<TheSimkin> starn, what the heck does it mean by "up to " 1mb of cache.
<TheSimkin> either it has a mb of cache or it doesn't?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: remove any printers relating to that one and reboot, then readd
<mang0> ActionParsnip: This is the only printer I've ever had connectd to this machine.
<starn> TheSimkin: i honestly have no clue.. dell is stupid sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: if the chip differs, it will have less cache
<Yonotu> When I look in bootchart I find that the entire "mountall" takes 1 entire minute
<danileigh79> Yonotu: bad sectors on hd?
<cyberworm54> I have a question guys, what is the best distro for a aspire s3 ?
<cyberworm54> where everything works?
<ActionParsnip> Yonotu: is the partition healthy?
<himborg> ok
<TheSimkin> ActionParsnip: shouldn't they list the minimum amount you'd get then??
<ActionParsnip> cyberworm54: try ubuntu....
<TheSimkin> that'd be like buying an icecream cone with "up to 3 scoops" but you get just one.
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: i guess, its marketing though. Up to is easier to qualify
<danileigh79> lmao at ActionParsnip
<dlentz> TheSimkin, giant corporations are know for their brutal honesty...
<Yonotu> Yes, it is even fresh installed with ext2 on /boot and / as btrfs, I also have another Windows on the same drive and another windows drive connected...
<starn> danileigh79: TheSimkin: i guess i'll just not use VOIP when i am on ubuntu.. i don't live alone and just don't want people hearing the people on the computer [they often cuss] i know if i unplug my headphones i believe it shows more devices...
<cyberworm54> ActionParsnip:will it support ll my hardware or I ll have to jyst try and see?
<ActionParsnip> cyberworm54: try it in liveCD/USB and see
<cortman`> Live CD
<cyberworm54> ActionParsnip thank you I ll try it
<danileigh79> cyberworm54: most hardware will be supported out of box, but if you have any difficulties, you can look in additional drivers
<ActionParsnip> cyberworm54: the wifi make take some effort if it doesn't work straight away, depends on the chip
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: that's what I was leading into
<danileigh79> cyberworm54: do you know if you have a broadcom wifi adapter?
<ActionParsnip> cyberworm54: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872798
<Yonotu> danileigh79, it runs btrfs.fsck for like 50 seconds so that might be the problem
<ActionParsnip> cyberworm54: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+s3
<kingnebex> hey action wts up?..
<Yonotu> I mean fsck.btrfs
<ActionParsnip> hi kingnebex
<kingnebex> wts new?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: not much, work tomorrow night which sucks
<Jordan_U> Yonotu: Does fsck.btrfs give any errors? (note, it won't fix anything as that hasn't been implemented yet).
<kingnebex> y?
<Yonotu> I'll check again.
<danileigh79> Yonotu: I only run ext, so I don't know, I'm sorry
<Mortchek> What package contains QAudioOutput, a QT header?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: gotta pay the rent and stuff..
<zectorpt> hi, there are any way to change sysctl values without change sysctl.conf? changing permanently...
<starn> danileigh79: TheSimkin i figured out how to make sound play through both speakers and headphones at same time.. not trying to figure out how to split them....
<Gentoo64> zectorpt: not permenantly
<kingnebex> hahahahhaahaaaa thats life ddnt ur mom and dad tell u?
<LL2|Android> Damn router
<Pikkachu> ActionParsnip: hi, I'm RenatoSilva I think we were talking yesterday about my ubuntu install do you remember?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: yep, still doesn't make it suck less. Does it...
<ActionParsnip> Pikkachu: sorry, no
<laMela87> ciao a tutti
<LL2|Android> Also, I found the file where the panic function is defined
<Pikkachu> ActionParsnip: aghw sorry you were one of those I just ignored? sorry
<kingnebex> it would if u came in prepared u know
 * LL2|Android wonders what would happen if he deleted it from the file
<TheSimkin> starn: i don't think i understand what your problem is at all.
<LongTerm> hi im using gdecrypt to encrypt one of my additonal hdds but it takes endless..it was running for about 10 hours and is still not finished..its a 1 tb hdd
<TheSimkin> i just came in on the tail endof that one.
<TheSimkin> i shoulda kept my mouth shut i suppose.
<TheSimkin> just wanted to save you a trip to the store if i could.
<zectorpt> Gentoo64: tks
<starn> TheSimkin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11704621#post11704621  i followed someones suggestion to make a post.. maybe reading that will help...
<LL2|Android> Hey
<LL2|Android> What happens if the kernel attempts to call to the panic function, but the panic function is not defined?
<LL2|Android> I'd really want to see what happens
<CodeGnome> [Workaround Found] Backup and restore extended attributes by including a metastore .metadata file in a tarball. It's kludgey, but it works. YMMV.
<zectorpt> Gentoo64: whell... and delete a line in sysctl.conf and echo another one?
<Gentoo64> zectorpt: ?
<Gentoo64> zectorpt: you could add an echo to a local rc file but whats the point
<Gentoo64> whern you can just edit sysctl.conf
<Yonotu> My btrfs partition is screwed, it gives a lot of errors when I check it, o well
<[IFOC]75> hi, how much space do you recommend that I allocate for ubuntu?
<[IFOC]75> hard drive space, I mean
<Gentoo64> [IFOC]75: up to you
<[IFOC]75> is 50 GB enough?
<Gentoo64> 6gb upwards
<Gentoo64> id say
<[IFOC]75> oh
<[IFOC]75> I gave it 1 TB on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> [IFOC]75: about 7Gb for / is enough
<Pikkachu> [IFOC]75: mine is 20GiB
<Gentoo64> if you got a big drive then partition it
<Gentoo64> and use big for data
<ActionParsnip> [IFOC]75: the rest can be used for /home
<[IFOC]75> hmm
<[IFOC]75> great
<[IFOC]75> this laptop only has 500 GB
<[IFOC]75> I'm glad I can still use Linux when I'm away
<Gentoo64> instead of having like a 200gb home you might as well use it as a 200gb files mount point
<ActionParsnip> [IFOC]75: 500Gb is plenty
<[IFOC]75> oh, I can't give all of that to linux
<[IFOC]75> some of that needs to be Windows 7
<[IFOC]75> a lot of it, actually
<[IFOC]75> unfortunately
<Roasted_> sorry to hear that :/
<[IFOC]75> that's why I was giving 50 G
<[IFOC]75> it's a work laptop too
<ActionParsnip> [IFOC]75: give the same amount RAM (plus 10%) as swap space, about 7Gb for / and the rest for /home
<Gentoo64> 50gb is well enough
<[IFOC]75> and they use Microsoft Virtual PC
<[IFOC]75> I tried using VirtualBox on their .vhd's but it didn't work well
<[IFOC]75> mouse capture problems
<bagels> How can I force ubuntu to automatically mark a file as executable?
<ActionParsnip> bagels: chmod +x file
<bagels> ActionParsnip, these files are on a CDROM
<m1ke> hi there
<TheSimkin> bagels: to do it automatically the best way is to use acl's.
<[IFOC]75> oh heh
<[IFOC]75> I've only used 30 GB
<[IFOC]75> on this system
<[IFOC]75> ... how
<FloodBot1> [IFOC]75: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[IFOC]75> I put so much stuff on this
<[IFOC]75> oh, sorry
<bagels> TheSimkin, what's an acl?
<TheSimkin> bagels: access control list
<ActionParsnip> bagels: then you will need to mount the whole CD as executable. Why did you not say it was on a CD??
<bagels> TheSimkin, how do i go about doing that?
<[IFOC]75> thanks for the advice, and I've really enjoyed Ubuntu
<bagels> ActionParsnip, sorry, I was asking for the whole OS, so I can stop having to change each file
<[IFOC]75> best OS I've ever used
<ActionParsnip> [IFOC]75: linux uses shared libs, so if some libs are already in use by one app they will not be loaded again,same with installed apps. WIndows wastes a LOT of resources duplicating stuff and bloats heavily
<TheSimkin> bagels: this guide is alright, but once you have it installed you can use gui tools to set the acls (much easier than learning the cli lingo) http://beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1038-ubuntu-804-access-control-lists
<ActionParsnip> bagels: you will need to remount the CD so that it is executable
<TheSimkin> bagels: in kde i just right click on a folder and set advanced permissions... not sure how to do it in gnome but i expect it's just as easy.
<sweb> gandum_zaar: welcome back
<gandum_zaar> are
<crizzy> ActionParsnip: windows itself doesn't waste anything, 3rd party applications just in general have a lot less shared libraries outside the windows platform libraries themselves
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: a 7gb install for Win7 just for the base OS. Pretty poor if you ask me.
<TheSimkin> bagels: basically apt-get instlal acl; change fstab options to include acl, reboot, right click on folder and go to advanced perms
<crizzy> ActionParsnip: that exactly includes all the windows frameworks, aka these magical 'shared libraries'
<bagels> TheSimkin, that sounds confusing
<TheSimkin> even this? bagels: basically apt-get instlal acl; change fstab options to include acl, reboot, right click on folder and go to advanced perms
<bagels> ActionParsnip, how do i mount it as executable
<TheSimkin> bagels: btw, you really shouldn't set the execute flag by default, it is somewhat retarded.
<Gentoo64> bagels: what are you trying to do? would it not be easier to copy whatever it is over and chmod it
<TheSimkin> kinda like feeding the tigers at the zoo.
<ActionParsnip> bagels: look into the mount command
<BrendanMcc> heya guys :) - Running Ubuntu 11.04 in Vmware. My problem is I cant get an ethernet device up, via DHCP or assigning a static IP. When assigning static, I cant even ping the router/gateway.. Can someone plz help :)
<TheSimkin> bagels: you can execute things just by runnin sh ./commandyouwanttorun
<bagels> Gentoo64, for some reason I can't copy all the files over, i keep getting i/o errors
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: then throw in about 6Gb of office....
<Gentoo64> bagels: weird, tried memtest?
<Jordan_U> TheSimkin: "sh ./commandyouwantorun" if commandyouwantorun is a POSIX sh script, not if it's an executable, and not even if it's a bash script.
<ActionParsnip> bagels: if you want to install an app via Wine, I suggest you use playonlinux, makes things a little nicer
<crizzy> ActionParsnip: what has the office to do with the OS?
<bagels> ActionParsnip, does that work with nero?
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: its bloated
<gandhijee_> hey when i create a deb package with dpkg, does it look @ /proc/mounts for anything?
<crizzy> so is libreoffice
<crizzy> nothing to do with os, anyway
<ActionParsnip> bagels: Nero doesn't work with wine as far as I know, there is nero for Linux
<bagels> See, the DVD drive came with Nero, and on the box it says nero for linux, but it looks like nero for windows
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: its not nearly as big
<Gentoo64> windows 7 is still fast..
<crizzy> ActionParsnip: yet it sucks more
<ActionParsnip> bagels: there are plenty of native burners for Linux
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: works flawlessly here
<crizzy> i bet you do very meaningful things with it
<Gentoo64> bagels: i think ubuntu comes with brasero
<crizzy> anyway, #offtopic
<BrendanMcc> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kingnebex> hey guys im having troble with downloading packet tracer cn any 1 help me out plz
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: word processing as you'd expect.... thats what it's for....
<eniac> Hej
<eniac> Bre
<big13> e
<royale1223> anybody familer with iptraf?
<kingnebex> any 1 plz...
<Nach0z> uh
<Nach0z> yes
<Nach0z> royale1223: I am, why?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: ou haven't stated an issue yet
<royale1223> Nach0z: well how to add anew interface to it?
<royale1223> Nach0z: it wont detect bnep0 and usb0.
<Nach0z> royale1223: restart iptraf, it SHOULD detect any interfaces listed by ifconfig.
<royale1223> Nach0z: tried that already
<Buceph> Hey, Pidgin refused to connect to any IRC network for me as did empathy, so I presumed Pidgin messed with something, so I uninstalled it with the intention of reinstalling it with "sudo apt-get remove pidgin" but pidgin still shows up under the "envelope" icon in the top right of ubuntu.
<terminhell> purge
<Gentoo64> Buceph: rebooted?
<Buceph> I've tried purge, it's still there.
<Gentoo64> might be some cache
<ActionParsnip> Buceph: uninstalling it ten reinstalling it will not reset settings
<Gentoo64> remove /home settings
<BrendanMcc> could my network issue be a driver problem or kernel problem as im running ubuntu 11.04 on VMWare 3.1.5
<ActionParsnip> Buceph: you need to delete or rename ~/.purple  and you will get vanilla setting
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip> wat issue?
<Buceph> ActionParsnip: Where do I find that file?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: what is the issue with packet tracer....
<Nach0z> royale1223: iptraf -i <iface>
<kingnebex> its giving me problems in downloading it
<ActionParsnip> Buceph: its in your home folder. What you asked is like asking "Where is C:\boot.ini"
<ActionParsnip> Buceph: i gave the full path of the folder.
<anonymousinuk> hiya  room having problems burning a iso to cd. the simulation runs ok but when writting it fails at 60% or so with this error message     SCSI error on write(133392,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip> and i cnt install it neither
<anonymousinuk> anyone help?
<royale1223> Nach0z:  Specified interface not supported
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: is it in the repos?
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip: he might be new.. not everyone knows ~/ is home :)
<indystorm> Hey Anyone- whats a good cheap compatible pcie x16 video card to buy with DVI? Looking to spend under $50 or so.......
<Nach0z> royale1223: aint nothin you can do in that case bud. sorry. need to find a new traffic monitor
<Buceph> ActionParsnip: Ok. I presumed it was a Pidgin file.
<ActionParsnip> Buceph: if you run:   mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old    when you next run pidgin, you will get default settings and have to reset up the accounts
<kingnebex> wts repos?
<Gentoo64> indystorm: look on your fave shopping site...
<royale1223> Nach0z: too bad. I liked iptraf so much..
<Buceph> Cheers
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: when you use apt-get or software centre, you use the repos (short for repositories) and pull down db files
<ActionParsnip> *deb
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip> well..awkey i wish i could understand everything that u r sayn bt i think that will do 4 nw
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: ok you knw when you install updates...yes?
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip> no
<OerHeks> kingnebex, what is the name of "packet tracer"?
<bushy> Newbie is struggling with file and folder permissions- Looking for some help
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: when update manager appears and says "There are updates for your OS", you've not seen that?
<rattatoue> bushy, whatcha need?
<bushy> Well, I've read the docs and things aren't working as expected.
<bushy> I have a small home network
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: or have you ever used apt-get or aptitude in command lne?
<bushy> I have a second drive on my linux box and have tried setting sharing and creating permissions such that I can access the share from the windows box
<rattatoue> bushy, oh so samba share?
<dtfdtf> hi guys. quick question on jre ... does ubuntu need this? (recalling that most Windows OS do)
<ActionParsnip> dtfdtf: doesn't need it, no
<bushy> When I try setting folder permissions to read and write they get set back to none.  UBUNTU won't take my settings
<OerHeks> dtfdtf, openJDK runs fine with me
<dtfdtf> so, we're good to go
<rattatoue> bushy, is it a system folder or one in your home?
<dtfdtf> just get flash and all good
<dtfdtf> ... good for media, youtube, facebook, etc.
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: you've not seen that?
<Gentoo64> youtube defaults to html5 now
<Gentoo64> dont need flash no more
<lavadude> Hey guys
<dtfdtf> oooh
<lavadude> I need your help
<rattatoue> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip> yes i have but i ignored it y?
<lavadude> When i run this command: sudo -u git -H git clone git://github.com/gitlabhq/gitolite /home/git/gitolite
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: the surce of those updates are called repositories, or repos for short. I suggest you get updated
<lavadude> but i get the following errorL fatal: Could not change back to '/root': Permission denied
<bushy> It is not in my home, It is a second drive
<Buceph> Pidgin's window won't come up now. I've started Pidgin, and I've clicked on Pidgin from the bar and from the envelope thingy.
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: are you installing the packet tracer using software centre?
<OerHeks> lavadude, is your UDER name git ? > /home/git/gitoline ??
<kingnebex> <OerHeks> its just that packet tracer dnt u know it?
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip>seen what?
<lavadude> what's uder?
<lavadude> user?
<OerHeks> lavadude, user
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: are you using software centre to install the packet tracer?
<rattatoue> lavadude, try sudo -Rf gitolite
<lavadude> i'm running the command as root
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> yes i havve bt as i have told u i gnore them
<rattatoue> lavadude, sounds like you had a messed up original gitclone
<royale1223> lavadude: when do you get thsi error?
<OerHeks> lavadude, so something like /home/$user/git/gitoline ?
<lavadude> https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/wiki/Gitolite
<rattatoue> bushy, when you go into that directory can you move files around as a normal user or do you need to be root do so?
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> packet tracer is a study program from cisco networking academy software center doesnt have that
<Deihmos> I just installed ubuntu. There is something wrong with the sound. WHen boot it takes at least 3 minutes after boot to hear the start-up sound
<bushy> I can work the files w/o any problem while on the UBUNTU box and I can read the files from the WINDOWS box
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: so what file have you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> bushy: does the windows system's firewall allow the traffic?
<lavadude> @rattatoue that does work
<lavadude> i mean doen't
<rattatoue> lavadude, did it fix it?
<rattatoue> oh
<gordon1234> bushy, Have you put the share in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file. Also, when you change file permission, are you doing this using sudo or just through the file manager?
<gamemakingdude> Hi, does anyone know how to setup an ftp server in ubuntu 10.10?
<rattatoue> lavadude, did you try running it from the /home/git/ directory? so it removes the whole gitolite folder?
<bushy> I beleive so , I can disable it and try again but that doesn't address why when trying to set permissions they immedaitely revert to NONE
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<lavadude> @rattatoue no, let me try that
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: i suggest you install openssh-server and use sftp via that
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> on the download link it says that the program has 60 smtn mb bt when i download it its just in kilibyts and it has a bin extension
<Pooky5> hi guys, how can I forward traffic in my localPC to anoter IP?
<bushy> BTW....The folder icon shows arrows in both directions
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: then mark the file executable and run it
<bushy> I am changing permissions in the guui
<gamemakingdude> Actionparsnip i installed it, where do i set up an account?
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip>hw do i do thatTTT?
<bushy> From the file manager
<gamemakingdude> What you mean the file manager?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: chmod +x filename
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: installed which?
<bushy> I haven't read anything suggesting entering anything in SAMBA
<gamemakingdude> openssh-server
<anonymousinuk> can anyone help with burning iso?
<gamemakingdude> I tried that link already
<lavadude> @rattatoue that worked!
<rattatoue> lavadude, you just had a messed up gitclone from before
<lavadude> i removed the folder and ran the command from /home/git
<Dayofswords> can someone reminder me how to copy folders with cp?  like "cp file 1 file2 folder1 folder2 folder3 destfolder" comes back angry about the directories
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: then it will use your local user acconts, so:  sudo adduser name     will make users and they will be given access to their own home and will have the access you grant them an local users on the file system
<gamemakingdude> ok
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> what?
<gamemakingdude> Ill try connecting to it now
<gamemakingdude> And what's the password to be?
<Pikkachu> anonymousinuk: not if you don't ask
<gamemakingdude> for the ftp?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: chmod +x   will make the file executable, you just need to give it the file name, obviously if the file is in a different folder you will need to specif the full pat
<tfitts> anyone here have experience setting up reverse dns?
<anonymousinuk> 2nd time round m8
<xubuntu5> how can i count the # of times a match occurs just use a counter in a while ($var =~ /$match/){ count++ }?
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: your system password you log in with
<gamemakingdude> It doesnt work
<_Marcus> I just made a new user, how do I add him to the administrators group so he can use sudo?
<gamemakingdude> I get a incorrect password
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: not sure about ftp
<xubuntu5> wrong box sorry
<gamemakingdude> Well i need to use ftp to transfer files from my window pc to my ubuntu VPS
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: windows can connect to sftp using filezilla
<gamemakingdude> Im entering the ip of the VSP
<gamemakingdude> it finds it but it wont let me connect to any of my accounts
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> i dnt undrstnd u at all man
<gamemakingdude> Says password is incorrect
<gamemakingdude> no
<gamemakingdude> login is incorrect.
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: so say the file is held in your Download folder and is called 'scan.bin'   you would run:   chmod +x ~/Download/scan.bin
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: simple stuff
<anonymousinuk> can anyone help with this error code while burning iso to cd
<anonymousinuk> SCSI error on write(133392,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<gamemakingdude> So, the password must be different or something because it's not letting me use the password for it
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: does the ISO pass MD5 test?
<anonymousinuk> how would i test this?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | anonymousinuk
<ubottu> anonymousinuk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rattatoue> Dayofswords, you mean like cp -R * /destination?
<Crash_O-D> how do i get google hrome to add this for start up --no-referrers
<tokuchi> come to rizon and join #Slamjam
<_Marcus> How do I make a user able to run sudo?
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: add it to the command...
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> not as much as u think im new in these kynda stuff
<Roasted_> hello! can someone explain to me the differences between authorized_keys and known_hosts?
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: check if there's an /etc/chromium/default
<Crash_O-D> Gentoo64 were? i use short cut in menu?
<rattatoue> _Marcus, you need to edit your /etc/sudoers file
<ikonia> Roasted_: one is user based, the other is host based
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip>iv got an idea
<anonymousinuk> ok ill have a look thnx, just before i do though , what is meant by md5?
<Roasted_> hey there ikonia
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: sudo usermod -a -G admin username
<ikonia> hey
<_Marcus> rattatoue: What do I add?
<Roasted_> ikonia, revisiting the thing I was trying to do earlier. :P
<ikonia> Roasted_: I guessed
<rattatoue> _Marcus, read what ActionParsnip posted. I have always done it manually via edit of sudoers
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 im pon xubuntu with xfce
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: so you dont use CLI in windows either I guess..
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: is there a file called /etc/chromium/default
<gamemakingdude> Actionparsnip any idea why i can't connect to my ftp?
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: adding a user to the admin group is fareasier and cleaner than messing with sudoers
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: try rebooting the box
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, true, but I am use to it the other way. So its personal choice that way.
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: its the whole purpose the group exists...
<Roasted_> ikonia, considering I can ssh without any key (I assume thanks to known hosts) it becomes confusing to me on how I can stage my setup, because I'd like to see it fail without the keys so I can understand it
<aechylus126> Hello, has anyone used wkhtmltopdf
<ikonia> Roasted_: I explained this to you before
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, true, but I still prefer the other way. So again personal choice.
<aechylus126> I can't seem to get it to support css3
<kingnebex> i only have ubuntu in may machine
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 no i can not find it in there
<ikonia> Roasted_: that is getting authed against /etc/passwd
<ikonia> Roasted_: that is nothing to do with host keys
<gamemakingdude> Ok ill try rebooting
<ikonia> Roasted_: you need to disable non-key based auth if you want it to be keys only
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> can u help me i wwant to us termina to install it
<Roasted_> ikonia, I see. Sorry it's just a gray area to me, but I remember that now.
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: ok, edit /usr/share/applications/chromium file and add the command argument to chromium line
<Layne89> Hi all! I'm just a noob in Ubuntu, and I have a problem. I need to mount smb resource and I don't get how to do it. I read forums, and tried something like sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.162.245 /media/storage , but it does not works. I need help. If someone can tell me what to do, please explain. Thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: what is the name of the file and where is it stored (Case sensitive)
<antoniodominguez> hi!!
<antoniodominguez> i need the UPS Tuner Software of MGE (Merlin Gerin) anyone can help me? is very urgent
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: that will make it global, or you could just make a desktop launcher with those commands
<Roasted_> ikonia, I guess I just don't trust the keys since I can't test it if it fails, but I'll look into disabling non-key based auth to test.
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: so your personal choice is the hardway, strange...
<Roasted_> ikonia, do you know by chance how to disable it offhand?
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, rofl. Hard to you maybe easy to me. Its what im use to.
<ikonia> Roasted_: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> Roasted_: PasswordAuthentication no
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, its really not that big of deal, its just a different way to get to the same result.
<ikonia> Roasted_: it is set to PasswordAuthentication yes
<_Marcus> Thank you ActionParsnip and rattatoue
<ikonia> Roasted_: change it to no
<ikonia> Roasted_: restart sshd
<antoniodominguez> i need the UPS Tuner Software of MGE (Merlin Gerin) anyone can help me? is very urgent
<Roasted_> ikonia, doesn't exist
<rattatoue> _Marcus, yvw
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: easier to run a single command than mess in a text file which could possibly break sudo
<Roasted_> ssh_config?
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, sshd_config on the server
<kingnebex> on my desktop and has one hell of long name y?
<Roasted_> I have ssh_config, not sshd_config
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 will not let me edit file in that folder im am a root user
<ikonia> Roasted_: on the server ?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: if you can give the name of the file, I can give the command how to run it
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, just let it go man.
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: permission denied? :s or a blank file?
<Roasted_> ikonia, on the server I have both (sorry I was on my desktop)
<bushy> I checked samba.conf   I found my listed in it as writeable =no.  I will change it but I need to know how to change the file from read only .
<Roasted_> ikonia, why would the server have different than my desktop?
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 i right clicked hit properties
<ikonia> Roasted_: think it through - how can changing settings on the client change how the server authenticates
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip:on my desktop and has one hell of long name y?
<ikonia> Roasted_: you're not running sshd on your client, that's why you don't have an sshd config
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: no edit it from terminal, sudo vim/nano whatever
<gamemakingdude> ok i rebooted
<gamemakingdude> Still not able to connect
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: you said, as I saw. If you can give the name, I can give the command
<antoniodominguez> i need the UPS Tuner Software of MGE (Merlin Gerin) anyone can help me? is very urgent
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 how about gedit?
<Roasted_> ikonia, my desktop was never acting as the client, which makes me wonder why the server would ahve anything different. Besides swapping keys in and out I changed nothing else on the server.
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip:awkey..bt im thinkn of redownloadn it
<bushy> Do I just prepend sudo to gedit for samba.conf
<HoNgOuRu> how do I install the cg compiler?
<gamemakingdude> I'm not able to connect to the ftp service i have on my ubuntu
<ikonia> Roasted_: what ???
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: how will that change anything?
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: gksudo gedit is better than running the file manager as root
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip: no p
<rattatoue> bushy, you could chmod 066 thefile in the terminal that would make it read write
<ikonia> Roasted_: we ssh'd in from your desktop earlier
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: get used to nano if your new its easier
<ikonia> Roasted_: how can it have "never been a client" we ssh'd in from it earlier
<anonymousinuk> parsnip that link didnt help, should i be looking for a md5 checker ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, that was using my laptop
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: you can rename the file if you want
<ikonia> Roasted_: does your desktop have "ssh" on it
<Roasted_> ikonia, yes
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip:wat chane wat?
<ikonia> Roasted_: then it is an ssh client - it has /etc/ssh_config
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's that simple, ssh needs that config to work
<KaiForce> can you boot the live CD without the GUI?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: the name of the file, so it's shorter...
<Layne89> Hi all! I'm just a noob in Ubuntu, and I have a problem. I need to mount smb resource and I don't get how to do it. I read forums, and tried something like sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.162.245 /media/storage , but it does not works. I need help. If someone can tell me what to do, please explain. Thanks in advance
<Roasted_> ikonia, so the sshd_config is generated when someone ssh's into the box in question?
<ikonia> Roasted_: no
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: you must be real new to computers dude
<ikonia> Roasted_: sshd_config is required before a ssh server can start
<ikonia> Roasted_: ssh generates nothing dynamically
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: just make a desktop file if you dont need it global, its much easier as if you edit /usr/share/applications file every time you update chromium youll need to re-edit it
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 gksudo gedit google chrome?
<bushy> I prepended the command with sudo and that allowed me to save the changes
<Gentoo64> no
<KaiForce> Layne89:  error message?
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip:im doin my best DUUUUDE
<Roasted_> ikonia, sec, my desktop didn't have openssh-server installed actually...
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip:by da way done renamin it
<ikonia> Roasted_: of course it won't
<gordon1234> bushy, sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf You will need to restart the service .... good reference here https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's CLIENT not a SERVER
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: its cool man, rename the file so it's smaller, name it what you want
<Layne89> KaiForce: yes
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: right click the desktop, create launcher, launcher name: chromium, command: chromium --no-referrers or whatever it was
<Roasted_> ikonia, I just split the tasks of my desktop vs file server. my desktop used to be myd esktop + server in 1
<KaiForce> Layne89 - that server path doesn't have a share specified
<ikonia> Roasted_: openssh-server installs the SERVER - hence the name of the package openssh-SERVER
<Roasted_> ikonia, now I have sshd_config. gotcha...
<Gentoo64> Crash_O-D: why do you even need this no referers?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: call it:  install.bin
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 for a script
<KaiForce> should look like similar to this:  //192.168.2.44/share
<eniac> Jesi li tu?
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip:done that all ready
<alexxandroid> yo
<bushy> gordon 1234- thanks for the tip.  I read the doc
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: then run:  chmod +x ~/Desktop/install.bin; sudo ~/Desktop/install.bin
<KaiForce> Is there a way to boot the live CD directly to terminal, no GUI?
<Gentoo64> KaiForce: yes
<ActionParsnip> !text | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<KaiForce> Gentoo64: tyvm
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: would that work for a livecd?
<pixelhack> ok I have a question, in ubuntu how do I change how the terminal looks?
<Layne89> KaiForce: It has. Anyway, i can connect by SSH (Putty), but I need mount share. In Windows this share is visible and it mounts as network disk
<KaiForce> zykotick9: i'll try it and let you know
<Gentoo64> pixelhack: right click and edit preferences
<Gentoo64> gnome-terminal that is
<zykotick9> KaiForce: my answer would be - probably not.
<kingnebex> ActionParsnip:ima coppy that
<KaiForce> Layne89: what do you mean.  Post the exact thing you are trying.
<pixelhack> thanks gentoo64
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: cool, if you read it. Can you see what is going on?
<Roasted_> ikonia, I see now. denied (publickey)
<ikonia> Roasted_: there you go
<eniac> big13
<eniac> meni se diskonektovao komp
<sasa90> benvenuti al nord
<big13> ja sam pokusao ponovo da pokrenem compiz
<Gentoo64> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<big13> cube
<Crash_O-D> gentoo64 thanks so much, but think it may be more then support for the script is saying
<Layne89> KaiForce: sudo mount -t cifs -o rw //192.168.162.245 /media/storage    . Mount says: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.162.245,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so "
<bushy> Thanks to everyone for the help.  I'm working now!!!!!!!!1
<gamemakingdude> Anyone know why i can't login into my accounts via ftp?
<KaiForce> Layne89: you have no share specified, just a server.  You need //192.168.162.245/share
<Roasted_> ikonia, generated a new key, added the pub contents to authorized_keys, now I get the yes/no prompt I did before. However, since the passwordauthentication is set to no, this clearly suggests it's just adding this entry to known hosts. eh? am I on the right path?
<anonymousinuk> Actionparsnip helpi need noob friendly help MD5 means nothing to me
<gamemakingdude> I have vsFTPd installed atm
<gamemakingdude> should i remove that
<Roasted_> ikonia, ha, still denied. cancel that.
<gamemakingdude> and use something else?
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: its how you test ISOs to make sure they are complete and consistent
<gordon1234> Layne89, what sort of drive is it you are trying to mount? Windows? LInux?
<psf> hello, i'm having trouble resizing mdadm partition. it says: "The filesystem is already 976757239 blocks long.  Nothing to do!". Ideas?
<ikonia> Roasted_: see how it works now ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'm getting the hang of it, still denied tho even though I have keys set up...
<ikonia> Roasted_: take a look through the sshd_config file and you'll see the settings for allowing key based auth, host based auth, password based auth etc
<ikonia> Roasted_: it sounds silly, but the settings are quite obvious in how they are named, have a read through
<anonymousinuk> ok i failed to find what i needed on the link u sent what was i looking for?
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: what ISO are you using?
<gamemakingdude> Argh, this is annoying me, I really need the ftp to be setup asap
<anonymousinuk> brasero (trying)
<Layne89> gordon1234: As I know, it is Windows 7 on that machine, and it has virtualized by Vmware Debian. I am a noob in network technologies. I heard that folders are shared by Samba
<Roasted_> ikonia, thanks. there doesn't seem to be that much meat in this config though. I'll google around though. appreciate it.
<psf> hello, i'm having trouble resizing mdadm partition. it says: "The filesystem is already 976757239 blocks long.  Nothing to do!". Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: no thats an application. what is the ISO file you are trying to burn???
<anonymousinuk> lol winxp pro
<anonymousinuk> soz dude
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | anonymousinuk
<ubottu> anonymousinuk: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ikonia> Roasted_: there should be enough "obvious" settings in there to help you get the basic setup and then search for more detailed stuff
<anonymousinuk> why is it pirate?
<Roasted_> ikonia, from what I understand, the only authentication possible right now is key based authentication, which is denying me. Ic an't help but to wonder I goofed up the key stuff as a result.
<ikonia> Roasted_: possibly
<anonymousinuk> it has been payed for but no backup was made
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: write to microsoft they will send you free media
<danileigh79> anonymousinuk: it is illegal to burn a paid operating system to disc, thus, considered piracy
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: we have no way of knowing that
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thanks
<anonymousinuk> so i cant write this iso with ubunto?
<danileigh79> anonymousinuk: if you need to make a backup, use the "bcakup tools" provided with a legitimately purchased copy of Windows
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: where did you get the iso
<anonymousinuk> how can i do that when the pc wont boot?
<erpo> Was libjpeg-turbo not in lucid?
<gordon1234> Layne89, So you are trying to access a drive that is running of a Windows 7 guest OS under a Linux Host OS?
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: if you call microsoft they will send you out a replacment CD
<anonymousinuk> its  torrent
<Roasted_> lol
<anonymousinuk> ikona for free i doubt it
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: it is unwise to try to use media not provided with your license
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: they do it for free, I have used the service when I stood on my CD
<ActionParsnip> Layne89: http://maketecheasier.com/share-files-in-virtualbox-between-vista-guest-ubuntu-host/2008/11/12
<danileigh79> anonymousinuk: Each windows disc comes with a key, use that disc and reinstall with the same key
<Layne89> gordon1234: yes
<zykotick9> erpo: libjpeg-turbo doesn't seem to be in lucid or 11.10, are you sure it's an ubuntu package?
<anonymousinuk> i have the product key but no backup disc or files
<erpo> zykotick9: On 11.10, I have libjpeg-turbo62.
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: if you call microsoft they will send you a CD
<Dr_willis> anonymousinuk,  for what OS?
<danileigh79> anonymousinuk: then how did you install it in the first place?
<danileigh79> Dr_willis: WinXP PRo
<anonymousinuk> i didnt
<zykotick9> erpo: libjpeg-turbo62 is in 11.10, but not lucid
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: ok - here we go. Contact microsoft for media, this channel is for ubuntu support.
<danileigh79> anonymousinuk: then how did this computer come to have windows no it in the first place?
<gamemakingdude> I get this when i try to connect to my ftp "Status:	Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server". "
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: please stop asking - contact microsoft, they will give you media if you have a valid license
<erpo> zykotick9: Thanks. :)
<danileigh79> ikonia: You're right, why am I even bothering with windows lmao
<Dr_willis> XP Ewww.
<anonymousinuk> thnx ikona
<gordon1234> Layne89, Yep, ActionParsnip s link should help you out
<zykotick9> anonymousinuk: if it's a OEM copy, contact you computer manufacturer, not microsoft
<danileigh79> Dr_willis: It's hella better than Vista or 7 lol now
<rdz11> hi, my flash plugin doesn't work after the latest update, can anybody help?
<anonymousinuk> so ubunto will retrict what iso i can burn?
<StevenXL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gamemakingdude> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Dr_willis> anonymousinuk,  an iso is an iso.. shouldent matter.
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: its Ubuntu, not ubunto
<anonymousinuk> zykotick OEM? this is
<gamemakingdude> Status:	Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".  I get this error when i try to connect to my ftp.
<danileigh79> anonymousinuk: no, we just won't help you because we don't know if you're being truthful or not
<zykotick9> anonymousinuk: dell/compaq/hp/etc.
<anonymousinuk> dell
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: contact microsoft UK, they will guide you through the process, even if it's OEM
<anonymousinuk> its secound hand pc
<zykotick9> anonymousinuk: contact dell, and you can order a cd/dvd
<Dr_willis> time to route this to #windows channel i think. :)
<anonymousinuk> ok ill do that
<ikonia> yes
<Layne89> gordon1234: I have to install virtual machine and install Windows on it to easy access to files, shared on Windows-runned host? I'll try. Sorry for noob questions and explanations, and Thanks You, guys. Good Luck!
<ikonia> ywas
<gamemakingdude> Why am i getting the feeling i'm kinda being ignored.
<anonymousinuk> so ubuntu restrict the media that can be burned to cd?
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: no, it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: no matter how many times you repeat, if nobody knows, nobody will reply
<anonymousinuk> yea it does i cant burn my xp iso!
<danileigh79> does anybody know which repository I have to add to install VNC? It's not showing up in USC or Synaptic...
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: that is probably because the torrent image is bad
<ActionParsnip> gamemakingdude: do you want 1450 users to reply??
<ikonia> anonymousinuk: contact microsoft and get a known good media source from them
<gamemakingdude> danileight use console for tightvncserver
<Dr_willis> danileigh79,  theres several vnc servers in the repos.
<anonymousinuk> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: its vinagre you need
<Layne89> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<danileigh79> Dr_willis: recommendation for best6?
<rdz11> Am I the only person having trouble with the Adobe Flash Player plugin after the latest update in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: vino is in a default install as far as I know
<Jordan_U> danileigh79: vinagre is a VNC client and server, which IIRC comes installed in Ubuntu by default.
<Dr_willis> danileigh79,  totally depends on what you are doing with the vnc session.
<erpo> ActionParsnip: Did they ever fix vinagre so it isn't dead dog slow?
<anonymousinuk> thnx ikonia / actionparsnip
<gordon1234> Layne89, what is currently running on the PC? You should be able to connect if it is running Windows 7 as a host. No need to install VirtualBox unless you want to run miltiple OS's on the box.
<Dr_willis> vinagre/vini shares the current desktop. Tightvnc for example.. does not.
<danileigh79> Dr_willis: Just wanna control lappy from android phone
<anonymousinuk> that was stressful
<gamemakingdude> Well, I have apache and vsftpd isn't working for me for some reason
<Dr_willis> danileigh79,  i use ssh from my phone. :)
<ActionParsnip> rdz11: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<gamemakingdude> can't set up an account
<ActionParsnip> erpo: never used it. VNC is horrible
<Layne89> Currently runned Ubuntu 11.10 x86-64
<Dr_willis> danileigh79,  theres also splashtop, and teamviewer. :)
<ActionParsnip> rdz11: use http://pastie.org    or similar
<xsl> guys even tough i made grub verbose, at boot the last thing i see is "running /scripts/init-bottom ..." and i can't see actual services starting up
<danileigh79> Dr_willis: those two for phone or lappy or both?
<Dr_willis> danileigh79,  all of the above. :)
<zykotick9> xsl: you might want to try removing "quiet slash"
<dat789> hi
<dat789> i've got a Microsoft LifeCam
<rdz11> ActionParsnip: hi... this is it:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/850689/
<dat789> it doesn't seem to work
<ActionParsnip> dat789: does it work in cheese?
<dat789> can any body help?
<Dr_willis> !webcam | dat789
<ubottu> dat789: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dat789> nope
<Dr_willis> its possible its not supported at all.
<xsl> zykotick9: i did, thats why i can see it verbose, and i watch kernel boot up - but after the "running /scripts/init-bottom ..." i dont see anything else . but wen i do shutdown .. i see them all ... could plymouth be broken?
<ActionParsnip> dat789: then run:   lsusb   then use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<OU818> !fap
<dat789> lsusb at the terminal ?
<zykotick9> xsl: not sure.  good luck.
<ActionParsnip> rdz11: sudo apt-get --purge remove browser-plugin-gnash flashplugin-installer gnash gnash-common
<OU818> !nasty-narcoleptic
<xsl> zykotick9: :) thx for trying
<ActionParsnip> rdz11: then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer    it will give 64bit flash to match your 64bit OS
<rdz11> ActionParsnip: thanks! I'll try that
<Layne89> gordon1234: Currently runned Ubuntu 11.10 x86-64. I connected by openvpn to corporative network. I actually don't know how all it works, but I want to mount host 192.168.162.245. I don't know what OS is runned on that host. I think that is Debian, which installed on Vmware on Windows 7 Corporate Edition
<dat789> ok, I'm here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasMicrosoft
<dat789> my cam is the first one
<dat789> LifeCam cinema... what's next ?
<Layne89> gordon1234: Stop, i'm fool. On that host Debian, because I can connect by SSH to this host
<Dr_willis> install/run cheese from a terminal, look for error messages perhaps dat789
<dat789> i've got cheese
<NyLes> hi, do i really need to have a swap area?
<dat789> but how to run it from terminal ? pls... forgive my noobiness
<Dr_willis> NyLes,  a swap partition is very reccomended.
<xsl> is Apparmor really needed ?
<kawarshy> hi, how to change ubuntu 11.10 interface  language to arabic, because the login screen dose not have that option!
<Dr_willis> NyLes,  if you ever want to use hibernate - its also  required.
<OerHeks> dat789, open dash and type cheese
<Dr_willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<NyLes> Dr_wilis ow, thanks, what is your recommended size for it?
<xsl> s/apparmor/apport
<dat789> cheese opened.
<dat789> just a blank black screen
<rebe> I have swap file, not partition
<rebe> less trouble
<gordon1234> Layne89, so on the basis that you are trying to mount a drive on a Windows 7 guest OS, under a Linux host OS, the previous link should help you out.
<gamemakingdude> Anyone know why i get this error "htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/vsftpd/passwd "
<dat789> can't see error or anything anywhere
<ikonia> gamemakingdude permissions ?
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: path doesn't exist ?
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: work it out
<adominguezc> i need the software UPS Tuner of MGE (Merlin Gerin) anyone calp me?? is very urgent
<fire3> gamemakingdude: use sudo ?
<ikonia> adominguezc: is that software available on linux ?
<OerHeks> dat789, keep cheese open, unplug & plug your usb cam again.
<gamemakingdude> it wont work with sudo
<ActionParsnip> dat789: i thought you said it didn't work in cheese:
<NyLes> how can i calculate the rght swap area for me?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: how much ram do you have?
<adominguezc> ikonia: i don't know
<ikonia> adominguezc: then ask the vendor if they make a linux version
<Layne89> gordon1234: Thanks, I'll try. Good luck!
<NyLes> ActionParsnip i have 512RAM?
<dat789> well, cheese is not showing anything
<adominguezc> MGE is now Schlinder
<Dr_willis> NyLes,  id suggest a gb+ or more... for such a low ram system.
<dat789> ActionParsnip: Cheese is not showing anything. no picture.
<gamemakingdude> Hmm
<gamemakingdude> Theres no vsftpd file
<Dr_willis> NyLes,  definatly look into expanding your ram more if you can find some cheap.
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: then about 1200Mb will be enough (Double RAM plus a little bit)
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: they you go then
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: /etc/vsftpd is a directory not a file
<rdz11> ActionParsnip: thank you very much that worked perfectly fine!!!! :D
<ActionParsnip> dat789: what is the identifying line in lsusb?
<NyLes> Dr_willis, ActionParsnip, thanks for both of you ^^
<zykotick9> NyLes: are you installing regular Ubuntu?  that's only 1/2 the recommended RAM.
<ActionParsnip> rdz11: I'm good with flash stuffs :)
<gamemakingdude> Shouldn't it create one
<gamemakingdude> ?
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: it can't - that's the error, it wants to create one in /etc/vsftpd, but can't
<dat789> ActionParsnip: Bus 002 Device 010: ID 045e:075d Microsoft Corp. LifeCam Cinema
<NyLes> zykotick9 yeah, im installing 10.04? should i install lubuntu instead?
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: you have to work out why, probably permissions are wrong
<ActionParsnip> dat789: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<gamemakingdude> I mean when i installed vsftpd shouldn't it had installed that directory?
<zykotick9> NyLes: with 10.04 it might be ok.
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: what ???
<rdz11> ActionParsnip: I see :D ... I had 3 days with this bug ... thank you again :D
<ikonia> gamemakingdude: re-read the error,
<dat789> ActionParsnip: precise
<NyLes> zykotick9 thanks for the info, im trying to install it now i hope it works fine..
<zykotick9> NyLes: IF not, then try lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dat789: ask in #ubuntu+1   you are using pre-release which isn't supported here until it is released
<dat789> OerHeks: unplugged, and plugged back in. nothing happens in Cheese
<dat789> hmm...
<dat789> what do i ask there?
<dat789> same as i have here?
<ActionParsnip> dat789: the same question, your release is offtopic here
<NyLes> zykotick9: yes i would,  reall need to familiarize myself with linux now..
<NyLes> what is the file system for ubuntu? sorry this is my first time..
<OerHeks> dat789, all i find is a bugreport for 11.10 as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/930671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930671 in cheese (Ubuntu) "video blank and menus greyed out in cheese" [Undecided,New]
<zykotick9> NyLes: ext3 for lucid i believe
<dat789> OerHeks: I've also got guvcview installed
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: its precise so will be probably fraught with issues
<dat789> OerHeks: How do I use guvcview?
<ActionParsnip> dat789: your release is offtopic here, please go to #ubuntu+1
<dat789> OerHeks: the url you sent says guvcview works with LifeCam Cinema ...
<NyLes> zykotick9: thanks again..
<dat789> uhh...
<dat789> ok. but no response there :(
<ActionParsnip> dat789: irrelevant
<zykotick9> dat789: you probably shouldn't be running +1
<ActionParsnip> dat789: the latest release supported here is Oneiric.
<OerHeks> dat789, ubuntu+1 is the place to be.
<gamemakingdude> Argh this FTP is annoying me!
<ActionParsnip> dat789: I suggest you reinstall and use Oneiric
<OerHeks> dat789, all i confirm is that the issue is noticed in 11.10 as well
<zykotick9> gamemakingdude: good time to see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie then ;)
<dat789> Oneiric, eh?
<Kaapa> any powertop users? How can I find the causes for high hrtimer_wakeup s?
<danileigh79> how do I find my external ip address?
<dat789> dash --> guvcview. didn't start. :( what's wrong ...? /me sobs
 * dat789 sobs
<OerHeks> danileigh79, www.whatismyip.com
<zykotick9> danileigh79: visit www.whatsmyip.org
<danileigh79> zykotick9: thanks
<NyLes> im creating my swap partition now, file system is linux-swap right? then what about the create as? primary or logical? or extended?
<OerHeks> danileigh79, our dutch version, shows you a lot more about your browser * plugins  > http://www.watismijnip.nl/
<dat789> ok. how to check which version of Ubuntu I'm currently running?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: IP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $IP
<zykotick9> dat789: "lsb_release -a"
<NyLes> im creating my swap partition now, file system is linux-swap right? then what about the create as? primary or logical? or extended?
<zykotick9> NyLes: you can have a maximum or 4 primary paritions, is that a factor?
<dat789> yup
<dat789> 12.04 apparently
<zykotick9> NyLes: yes, swap = linux-swap
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: you love making me do things the hard way, don't you? ;P j/k
<NyLes> zykotick9: ok thanks..
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: its handy for scripts if you want your IP and whatnot
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: just wanted to see if windows could rdp a linux computer
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: you'll need LTSP for that
<astro5> does anyone know what packages i need to program with openGL in C++? i am following tutorial and get error "cannot find -lGL" when i try to compile & build the tutorial program
<tyler-riddle> someone available for support? running a 64bit ubuntu
<zykotick9> !ask | tyler-riddle
<ubottu> tyler-riddle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordon1234> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<astro5> i looked in synaptic package manager and i have libsdl1.2-dev and freeglut3 am i missing a package to be able to program in opengl?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: "wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com" handy, thanks.
<tyler-riddle> i'm attempting to use chatango.com its a flash based chat site, but i keep getting error# 2048, disable proxy and firewall. I dont use either of these, and my network is working fine. is there someone who can help me fix this? ii already updated to the most recent flash, as they suggested
<wiz_> hey guys
<wiz_> how's everyone?
<gamemakingdude1> Good
<luist> hey guys… what command can i use to install a package with a graphic interface?
<erpo> I'm doing quite well.
<erpo> luist: Try the ubuntu software center.
<ActionParsnip> tyler-riddle: do other flash things work ok?
<tyler-riddle> yes, youtube, and a bunch of other things
<luist> erpo: uh? i mean i have an rpm package and i want to install it but i want a progress bar to appear and something, not just apt-get install
<tyler-riddle> i've used several flash content on myspace
<wiz_> i'm having a bit of a problem here, my brother installed a so called "stable" version of ubuntu, and i've made all the required updates to the latest version
<tyler-riddle> youtube, and a few other vid sites
<zykotick9> luist: installing RPMs on ubuntu is a bad idea
<wiz_> been having some glitches but nothing really bad, but by far the biggest problem is that when i restart the system it just stops at the purple image
<wiz_> and nothing happens
<luist> zykotick9: rofl my bad… debs i mean
<wiz_> and i have to force shutdown the laptop...
#ubuntu 2012-02-21
<Wiz_KeeD> has anyone every had a problem like this, and how can i supply more information to you guys?
<zykotick9> luist: 1) it's dpkg not apt-get to install DEBs manually 2) if you double click it does it not open in a GUI installer (this is a question)?
<luist> zykotick9: oh yes.. how can i install with the GUI installer but running from the command line?
<zykotick9> luist: no idea, never done it ;)  good luck.
<luist> zykotick9: haha thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: install xfce4  see if its better there...
<Wiz_KeeD> what's that?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you have a lost of apps on the bar on the left hand side of the screen, yes?
<zykotick9> !xfce | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, yes i do you are right
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: then you are running unity, try xfce, see ifit is more stable and/or more to your liking
<Wiz_KeeD> that sounds like quite some large change...
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: install the package:  xfce4    log off, then log in to the xfce session
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: its not really a change, you will still have unity and so on still instaled
<_Marcus> How do I make a user able to access EVERYTHING in /home
<anonymousinuk> action parsnip how do i start chat up with someone who ive meet previously ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm a bit reluctant to make major changes due to the fact that i'm not so used with the linux enviroment...is there any way i can switch back if i don't like it? and how will this affect the restart problem? changing the desktop
<tomvolek> newbie question, I need to directory which is owned by user tom to be also writeable by http upload .. ,
<NyLes> is there a disadvantage if i install ubuntu in a extended partition?
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: start talking at them, use TAB to autocomplete names ;)
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: none at all
<zykotick9> NyLes: no
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: is it owned by a dfferent user?
<anonymousinuk> there not in this room though
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you mean. I want him to be able to read and write to everything in /home/*
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: zykotick9 thanks, im getting paranoid about that :D
<ActionParsnip> anonymousinuk: then you can use the:  /whois    command
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: That includes inside people's home directories
<jack1> Ive tried everything cannot get detection for "airmon-ng"
<reten> una pregunta es mejor 11.10 que el 10.10}
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: that is default, they will have read access
<_Marcus> !es | reten
<ubottu> reten: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: I want them to have write access too.
<jack1> any ideas why
<NyLes> can yu guys please inform me whats the different of logical and primary partition?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get install xfce4     then log off and log on to the xfce session
<Wiz_KeeD> and if i want to switch back? :)
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: logical partitions are stored in extended parttions as you can only have 4 primary partitions
<nitinthewiz> Hey all… I have ubuntu 11.10 installed on a desktop with just 1 gig ram. I prefer working from my Mac, so I screen share to get to the ubuntu. Due to the low RAM, ubuntu is painfully slow. I'm looking for ways to remove all system animations. Google hasn't been clear about gconf/dconf and all sorts of issues people have when they break something and spend hours fixing it. Can someone point me to a clear-cut solution?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: log off and log back into the Unity session...
<_Marcus> WizKeeD: Just select what you want when you log back in
<myraft> hello
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: I want them to have write access too, what could I do?
<Wiz_KeeD> superb i shall try then!
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: that's the only difference?
<myraft> I have ubuntu 11 running on my laptop - but have a "random-ness" about detecting keyboard and mouse - external keyboard and mouse works just fine
<myraft> I basically have to power it down and restart and have no idea how to diagnose it
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: I suggest you make a group, add them to the group then run:  sudo chown -R :groupname /home/foldername; sudo chmod -R g+rw /home/folder
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: yes, so you can have 3 primary partitions and 1 extended partitions which can have as many logical partitions as you can need
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: What about "user:" instead of ":group"?
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: thanks for the information lo, that's why i have 1 extended partition it all my other partitions are there, i already have 3 primary partions, thank you so much..
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: And this for for the whole /home/, not just one folder in it
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: the group you make..
<Wiz_KeeD> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> here goes
<myraft> anyone have an idea how to diagnose the laptop keyboard / mouse randomly working (as stated, external works fine).
<myraft> ?
<wiz_> i see no difference...
<wiz_> i logged out, logged in and it's the same thing
<wiz_> ActionParsnip? :)
<joe-generic> \quit
<OerHeks> mycraft did you search for your laptop model ?
<myraft> @oerheks: did a lot of google
<myraft> did not see anything relevant
<slackguru> Does anyone know if, after performing a lucid debootstrap install on a chrooted system, configuring networking to work on reboot, adding repos, updating apt and installing linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic-pae and then successfully booting the bootstrap system if all that is left to be done is apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<chaospsychex> hi
<myraft> @OerHeks:it is as if the drivers randomly won't load
<chaospsychex> theres a new ##linux-config channel!
<god-zotac> whats the deal with grub not showing the menu at boot everytime?  I have done 3 diff ubuntu 11.10 installs and one 12.04 install, and they all just go black screen after POST and then the screen kicks back on at the initialization of X.. i don't like this and would like to know how to change it.
<OerHeks> myraft, what is the model/number ?
<NyLes> what will i put to Mount Point: option?
<slackguru> god-zotac, grub menu is not necessary with a single kernel installed
<slackguru> god-zotac, you can always manually edit grub.conf
<god-zotac> slackguru:: i have more than a single kernel installed. and i don't like the idea that grub isn't showing the menu incase the kernel fails to boot in the future, or i'd like to see to be able to boot a diff kernel
<myraft> OerHeks:Toshiba Satellite L775D-S7222 17.3" Laptop
<god-zotac> slackguru:: i have manually edited the grub.conf.. want me to pastebin it and let you see what it looks like?
<slackguru> god-zotac, yeah, I'm with you on liking the menu to be default.
<NyLes> do i need to specify it? or  just leave it blank?
<slackguru> nah god-zotac it would be a waste at this point for me to look at it, I haven't got the hardware for oneiric or precise, I am running oneiric on this machine, but it's through dist-upgrade
<wiz_> can anyone tell me how i can erase the "recently used"?
<slackguru> god-zotac, I'm trying to figure out what to install on an older system after I get a working bootsrap installed with networking support
<slackguru> I think all I need to do to get gui is to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but still not sure.
<chaospsychex> ##linux-config . now need ops/voice members!
<wiz_> can anyone tell me how i can erase the "recently used"?
<god-zotac> slackguru:: yea that should pull in all the dependencies for the desktop, thats the metapackage for unity
<slackguru> installing lucid LTS on that older machine god-zotac
<slackguru> nowhere near ready for unity on that machine god-zotac it has one bank of ecc memory and one bank of non-ecc, lmao
<NyLes> im stuck please answer me :(
<slackguru> the memory mismatch is why I can't do a standard CD install on that machine god-zotac
<god-zotac> this is really driving me crazy, because i like to use customized kernels, and be able to boot a kernel compiled for proprietary fglrx driver, or one that is built for the radeon open source driver, and I also like to have the option to boot another OS visible,  i can't figure out what is wrong here with grub2 that it isn't showing the menu for me at all
<Antares> Is there any way to force powertop to save its tuning settings? They are lost each time I restart. :/
<slackguru> NyLes, what partition are you formatting?
<slackguru> NyLes, if you are formatting the / partition that is your mountpoint
<NyLes> slackguru: the main, i will install ubuntu there..
<slackguru> NyLes, if you are formatting the /boot partition then /boot is your mountpoint
<myraft> @OerHeks: not sure if I missed something
<myraft> @OerHeks:any ideas ?
<slackguru> then your mountpoint for the main partition is /
<NyLes> slackguru: thanks ^^
<slackguru> Sure NyLes
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust: i was about to tell you that you are the first user to join my channel and you recieve a FREE prize!
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust: a slap in the face! lol
<chaospsychex> just kidding
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  a FREE operating systemN
<OerHeks> myraft, i read some issues for Toshiba Satellite L775D general, but no solutions except a Arch comment > https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Toshiba_Satellite_L775D_S7340#Touchpad_and_keyboard_are_not_working
<MonkeyDust> ?
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust: it's called ubuntu, go to ubuntu.com to download
<OerHeks> myraft, my linux knowledge is to average to say this could work
<myraft> @OerHeks:so basically, when it does not work, I will need to power it down and pull out the battery, wait and hope things work
<myraft> @OerHeks: actually I am looking at what you found - and interesting - I might try it
<OerHeks> myraft, let us know.
<myraft> @OerHeks: it is so random - but will do
<myraft> thanks for the help though
<OerHeks> myraft, i will keep on reading further
<staniki> hey guys, using 11.10 and my display suddenly went unrecognized and the greatest resolution I can select is 1024 x 768 when it was 1920 x 1080 previously
<myraft> @OerHeks: according to the site, it i should see a menu list in /boot/grub
<myraft> don't have that file
<txtzttm> can anyone point me in the right direction to get some help with mounting a hfs+ external hdd in 11.10?
<psusi> myraft, the site is out of date... grub2 uses grub.cfg, which is auto generated by update-grub, not menu.lst
<wchan_> after I did an apt-get upgrade of xubuntu-desktop and a kernel update .... my X no longer runs... i tried reboot via grub to select the old kerenl and still nothing. any suggestions? i can still login to ttyl but just no X
<YellowGTO> Can you load ATi and Nvidia driver at the same time?
<myraft> @psusi: so do I edit any file
<psusi> myraft, for?
<YellowGTO> in Ubuntu
<Guest7412> How to I update drivers in ubuntu?
<myraft> @psusi: - to put this line according to the site - i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset
<psusi> Guest7412, the update manager will tell you when there are things to update
<Antares> Guest7412, which drivers?
<sLevin> ubuntu-br
<myraft> @psusi: basically, my problem is randomly the laptop keyboard and mouse will not work
<Guest7412> AMD Processor
<myraft> but the external ones work all the time.
<psusi> myraft, if you want to edit kernel arguments, they go in /etc/default/grub in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT variable
<Antares> Processors do not need drivers.
<wchan_> how can i change the grub.cfg (grub2) to boot off a default entry in a "submenu"
<Zac_o_O> what is everyone using to back up their ubuntu server?
<YellowGTO> Can you load ATi and Nvidia driver at the same time?
<_Marcus> Hi. For some reasons we can create, read, and edit files over SSH, but we can't do any of that over FTP. Any idea why?
<psusi> Zac_o_O, I prefer dump, most people use tar
<Antares> YellowGTO, what do you mean?
<psusi> _Marcus, because you didn't install and configure an ftp server ( correctly )?
<god-zotac> slackguru:: i got it working halfway decent now.. i had to change some weird options
<YellowGTO> Run two cards at the same time
<wchan_> how can i change the grub.cfg (grub2) to boot off a default entry in a "submenu"
<_Marcus> psusi: I did "sudo apt-get install vsftpd"
<Guest7412> There is a box that says Additional Drivers No proprietary drivers are in use on this system. When I activate the ATI/AMD proprietary Graphic driver I get a discuting watermark why is this please help.
<_Marcus> psusi: I did that on another server, and it was fine.
<YellowGTO> http://mddrop.com/index.php/5450
<psusi> _Marcus, and are you logging in as a user with the correct permissions?
<YellowGTO> Like you can in windows
<staniki> hey guys having a problem with my resolution it suddenly shrunk in the middle of a session and even after restart it won't go back to they way it was at install. I have a 22" monitor and was previously using resolution 1920x1080 now I only get a max of 1024x768
<Ja23> Help, I have a dead Ubuntu.  It came after updating Wine and changing some themes, the error I get on boot is "Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 1"
<myraft> @psusi:@oheherk
<slackguru> glad to hear it god-zotac
<myraft> I changed the grub file in /etc/default
<psusi> myraft, then run sudo update-grub
<Antares> I wasn't aware that was possible, YellowGTO. You have both cards currently inserted, but you are unable to install drivers for them?
<myraft> @psusi: - I did that, I am getting - /etc/default/grub: 38: i8042.nomux=1: not found
<Zac_o_O> psusi: think rsync'ing my / directory would be a good solution?
<Zac_o_O> does anyone use rdiff?
<YellowGTO> I dont have linux on this PC yet Antares I want to make sure it will work before installing
<YellowGTO> But on Windows I do use both
<slackguru> apt-get is in the process of installing ununtu-desktop trying to install ubuntu totally remotely via ssh, so far so good god-zotac
<YellowGTO> http://mddrop.com/index.php/20120220_141404
<psusi> Zac_o_O, sure, if you have a destination large enough that you can access online
<Zac_o_O> online?
<Zac_o_O> can't i rdiff to a local drive?
<mnbv0987> how do i disable wifi roaming in ubuntu 11.10?
<Guest7412> Is someone going to answer my Q? Please when I actived the amd processor I get a watermark that look discusting please help
<_Marcus> psusi: I couldn't even edit anything in my directory
<psusi> Zac_o_O, online in the sense that it is connected and on line, not online in the sense of the Internet
<Antares> YellowGTO, I'm not even sure which search settings I can even begin to use so I can Google your question. I don't know the answer off the top of my head, unfortunately.
<psusi> Zac_o_O, as in not tape drives or dvds or removable hard disks that you store most of off site
<clarkimusmax> Hello, I'm new here (not new to linux).  Can anyone tell me the difference between the priority and niceness fields in 'top'? As I understand it the PR is the scheduling priority. Is there a way to tweak this or is tweaking the niceness the best thing to do?
<YellowGTO> Antares, I guess I can just try LoL
<YellowGTO> Thanks anyway
<psusi> _Marcus, are you logged in as a proper user, or anonymous?  btw, ftp should be avoided since it's insecure
<Antares> YellowGTO, I don't remember whether you can see which drivers you are able to install while using the "Try Ubuntu" mode, but you can do the Live CD business without installing.
<YellowGTO> Ah ill try that 1st
<Antares> It would be impressive if Additional Drivers offers you both sets of drivers.
<_Marcus> psusi: Then I'll use sftp, but for now, it doesn't matter. It is a proper user, named "webmaster"
<dotnull> Does anyone know the equivalent program to gnome-power-settings in ubuntu 11.10? I used to execute that program to deal with screen brightness, etc, but it doesn't seem to be in 11.10
<Zac_o_O> ah got it
<mnbv0987> clarkimusmax: priority is calculated based on niceness and other magic factors
<mnbv0987> clarkimusmax: change the niceness if youre just trying to "casually" bump up priority. the kernel will choose a priority based on that and other factors.
<Zac_o_O> so rdiff to a local source that gets rotated weekly... good choice?
<Antares> dotnull, I'm not sure which options are in gnome-power-settings. There is powertop which can enable power saving for USB ports, WiFi, etc.
<clarkimusmax> mnbv0987, thanks, I figured that was the case
<myraft> @psusi - how do I change or based on what is recommended here - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Toshiba_Satellite_L775D_S7340#Touchpad_and_keyboard_are_not_working
<psusi> Zac_o_O, with things like tar and dump, you can make backups, then for instance, email them or drop them on one or more dvds or removable hard drives to store off site, and you don't need the old ones handy to make an incremental backup
<clarkimusmax> trying to copy 147G from a USB drive to /
<Zac_o_O> or if I go with rsync - what directories do I need to leave out of rsyncing / ? /proc /sys /dev .....right?
<psusi> myraft, thought you said you already did?
<Zac_o_O> i see
<Zac_o_O> good to know
<myraft> @psusi:I did edit /etc/default/grub
<mnbv0987> clarkimusmax: the usb is probably more of a bottleneck than cpu usage; don't be disappointed if you don't see a big improvement.
<psusi> Zac_o_O, at least.. it's generally easier to tell the tool to stick to only a single filesystem... I forget what the switch was for rsync... for cp it's -x, may be the same for rsync
<myraft> @psusi: sudo update-grub gives this - /etc/default/grub: 38: i8042.nomux=1: not found
<Zac_o_O> ah i see
<staniki> has anyone ever had luck fixing an issure in 11.10 where the display is unknown and there are limited options of resolution choices?
<shawny> Can I ask a GNS3 question in here?
<psusi> myraft, then you didn't edit it right... you need to add the setting in the quotes of the variable I mentioned
<tfitts> what do I need to do to change my bash to a regular one.  I created a user and instead of the normal user@hostname $ prompt I just get a $ prompt and none of the default shortcuts work
<tfitts> ls
<tfitts> oops
<mnbv0987> does anybody know how to disable wifi roaming in 11.10? i'm having trouble establishing a connection to a network where multiple aps have the same ssid.
<dotnull> Antares, thank you. I'll take a look at that
<myraft> @psusi: so how do I do something like this  - i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset ?
<psusi> myraft, add that to the variable like I said
<clarkimusmax> mnbv0987, you're probably right but google chrome hogs resources and I'd like to surf without it affecting the copy too much. Thanks again!
<myraft> @psusi- I am sorry, i missed it, searching thru
<Antares> dotnull, it's available in the repo (sudo apt-get install powertop) and you navigate with the arrow keys.
<mnbv0987> np
<psusi> myraft, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT... add the extra options there within the quotes
<Antares> There is a tunables section which says either "good" or "bad"; press enter on the item that says "bad" and it'll turn on power saving for that.
<jay_why_bee> Guys... I am having a dhcpd problem.
<NyLes> hi again, i have an existing grub configuration in my pc (using it on my windows xp and stuff), can i just add ubuntu there?
<Antares> However, I have a problem with powertop not saving the settings after a restart, but that may be just me.
<psusi> NyLes, Ubuntu will install grub2 and add all detected operating systems to it
<jay_why_bee> I am moving my Ubuntu server from a physical machine to a VM.  Same version (LTS) and so I assumed if I copy the dhcpd.conf and the dhcpd.leases I am all set.  It offers addresses but none of the clients see it.
<jay_why_bee> So my log is full of DHCPDISCOVER and DHCPOFFER but not DHCPACKS
<tfitts> how do I make it so when I ssh in to my machine it automatically runs bash?
<psusi> jay_why_bee, your VM is set up for networking in bridging mode, not NAT right?
<NyLes> psusi so i have no choice but to install grub2? but i can add my other stuff there?
<myraft> @psusi: - thanks for the help
<jay_why_bee> psusi: yes and I see the DHCPDISCOVER
<psusi> NyLes, it will automatically add it for you
<myraft> I did that and update grub
<myraft> keyboard not working still
<myraft> brb
<jay_why_bee> And if I shutdown the DHCPD service and turn it back on the old physical machine, all is good.
<god-zotac> slackguru:: that should work fine, i don't see what any difference would be from ssh or actually logged into the system, just hope when you reboot the remote machine that all is good, unless you can easily gain physical access to it
<psusi> jay_why_bee, odd.. maybe time to fire up wireshark?
<NyLes> psusi its not just an OS, to be specific, i have hiren's boot cd, mini windows xp, memtest, recovery console, windows xp installer, plop boot manager etc..
<jay_why_bee> psusi: packet sniffer?  You leaning towards ESXi doing something to the packets?
<staniki> does anyone have advice on fixing resolution problem where display is unknown?
<psusi> NyLes, then you may need to add some of them to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<psusi> jay_why_bee, could be
<NyLes> psusi thanks, im using 10.04 anyways coz my hardware is too old..
<psusi> NyLes, so?
<psusi> NyLes, 11.10 should still run fine
<jay_why_bee> psusi can I run wireshark in an ssh session?
<NyLes> psusi it will over ride my existiing grub right?
<clarkimusmax> tfitts, ssh shouldn't be different than the user's default login shell. you can edit the laseld in /etc/passwd or "usermod -s /bin/bash username"
<psusi> jay_why_bee, I'd run it on a client machine
<psusi> NyLes, yes
<NyLes> psusi really? but when i tried 10.10 it doesn't recognize my video card?
<myraft> @psusi: any ideas ?
<psusi> NyLes, do you have an old ati card?  iirc, ati removed support for some older cards from the proprietary drivers, but the open source ones should work fine
<psusi> myraft, nope
<myraft> @psusi -thanks
<clarkimusmax> tfitts, per google, "chsh" should work as well (man chsh)
<NyLes> psusi: my card is NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400..
<blud> I was using mythbuntu 10.10 and I upgraded to 11.04 and then to 11.10, and now when I turn the machine on, i dont see the desktop, instead it autoloads this program I have called Freevo in fullscreen, and I can't get to the desktop. If i quit freevo it just puts be to a black screen with a couple lines saying like Check Battery level [OK] and you can't do anything
<mnbv0987> does anybody know how to disable wifi roaming in 11.10? i'm having trouble establishing a connection to a network where multiple aps have the same ssid.
<NyLes> psusi do you thin my card will still run at 11.10?
<psusi> NyLes, it should, yea...
<psusi> NyLes, boot the livecd and find out
<NyLes> psusi: it wont boot unless  add the option nomodeset.. i mean it boots but only shows black..
<NyLes> psusi: i just finished installing ubuntu, how will add the option nomodeset manually?
<somsip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<psusi> NyLes, add it to the options in /etc/default/grub
<BLZbubba> ok what is the easiest way to get an ubuntu machine to use an ldap server for accounts?
<NyLes> psusi: i can't boot yet, it will only show blank.. i just pressed E to edit it..
<psusi> NyLes, ok
<NyLes> psusi: so how will add it?
<roland333> Hey channel!
<psusi> NyLes, by typing on the keyboard?
<Ra1nz> hello
<roland333> I'm at the end of my rope, would anyone be willing to help someone new to ubuntu install it on his mac?
<NyLes> psusi: lol yeah i know, i mean what part of this lines?
<roland333> A little context i've attempted to install with both a USB and optical disk with the instructions from ubuntu.org
<psusi> NyLes, on the linux line with the other options
<Antares> Which problems are you having, roland333?
<roland333> Uhh, I misspoke.  Not install, but boot from USB and DVD
<h00k> roland333: I'll throw a factoid that may help
<h00k> !mac | roland333
<ubottu> roland333: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<roland333> When I restart the system with the USB
<roland333> okay, i'll check that out in one sec.
<NyLes> psusi: is it after quiet splash?
<roland333> I restart the system, press alt.
<NyLes> psusi: there it boots thank you..
<roland333> and the only option that comes up is the hard drive.
<roland333> when I log into OSX, there is a disk error that says the drive is unreadable.
<roland333> actually, i'm gonna reboot to make sure i have the exact correct wording.  brb.
<NyLes> mgolisch: are you there?
<psusi> roland333, how did you format this drive?
<roland333> As for the DVD-R's i'm trying to use, it wouldn't let me format them.
<roland333> So I assumed that was unnecessary.
<roland333> Were you referring specifically to USB or would I need to format both?
<psusi> roland333, I mean how did you make the usb?
<roland333> terminal
<roland333> with instructions from ubuntu.org
<Antares> roland333, have you tried using Unetbootin?
<psusi> roland333, what instructions?
<roland333> One moment, i'll cp.
<roland333> or summarize.
<kaushal> Hi
<Antares> Hello
<kaushal> Any prominent Features from Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<kaushal> from the earlier release
<mnbv0987> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 and having trouble establishing a wifi connection to a network where multiple aps have the same ssid. what can i try first? i want to keep using networkmanager if possible.
<mnbv0987> in dmesg it says its disconnected for reason #2, which is something like "authentication is no longer valid", and it repeatedly prompts me for a password
<mnbv0987> i have no trouble connecting to networks with only one ap
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I'm looking for an application that can analyse wifi around me so I can discover the best wireless channel to use. Ideas?
<sephthir> So I am sure this isn't the correct Ubuntu channel to be asking this in, but I was wondering if someone could give me some direction to look in for the methods the Ubuntu install isos (particularly the alternate install image) are generated. Anyone have a direction to look?
<Antares> somethinginteres, have you looked in the software center? I don't really use wifi analysis stuff, so I can't speak from experience.
<somethinginteres> Antares: Not atm, I'm not sure how to go about finding an app without knowing its name per se.
<Antares> Just type in some keywords you might think the program would use, such as wifi or network analysis, etc.
<jo__> f
<somethinginteres> Antares: I'll have a look now.
<mnbv0987> can i change the shortcuts on the dash in 11.10? i've never run a network app or media app through there, i don't use this machine for photos or music, firefox is already on the launchpad, and thunderbird is already in the system tray.
<mnbv0987> the only one i ever click is "more apps" when i'm trying to find other applications.
<Antares> mnbv0987, hold alt and then right click on the shortcut in question and choose remove.
<Antares> You can add shortcuts by left-clicking and holding on to something in the dash and then dragging it over to the launcher.
<lahwran> has the memory leak in nm-applet been fixed since 10.10?
<txtzttm> I'm getting "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,..." when I try to mount a HFS+ external HDD in 11.10. Any thoughts?
<mnbv0987> Antares: nothing comes up when i hold alt and right click. i'm talking about the 8 big shortcuts when i click "dash home"
<Antares> Ooh, I thought just the panel. I don't know how to change those, but you can try Googling, mnbv0987. :P
<mnbv0987> thanks
<Antares> Sorry I can't be of much help. :P
<mnbv0987> also does anybody know how to make the application list scroll bar in dash home wider than 3 pixels?
<Lint> is it possible for grub 2 to use loadable fonts in text mode? right now it just uses bios font
<somethinginteres> Antares: doesn't seem like there's any suitable options in the Software Centre
<NyLes> lol, i tried installing my video card with proprietary, now it wont boot even at nomodeset
<Antares> somethinginteres, are you trying to analyze network traffic or do you just want to measure signal strength and whatnot?
<Dr_willis> txtzttm,  you  are trying /dev/sdb when you may be meaning /dev/sdb1
<somethinginteres> Antares: I'm just want to check signal strength and how crowded the wireless channels are in my area to find the best channel to be on.
<jen_> how can I video call in pidgeon
<txtzttm> Dr_willis, I was using /dev/sdb but I just tried /dev/sdb1 with the same results
<Dr_willis> txtzttm,  no idea then. I never use hfs.
<Dr_willis> txtzttm,  paste the exact mount command you re using to the channel. some one may see a error in it.
<zykotick9> Lint: i just changed my console font, but even that doesn't apply until midway though the boot process.  I highly doubt you'll be able to change grub's fonts at all.
<txtzttm> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force /dev/sdb1 /media/outerhaven
<Dr_willis> I think Grub2 has a lot of theme/options that are not compiled in by default. -
<jen_> how can I video chat in pidgin for my yahoo?
<Lint> but if grub is set to run in graphic mode, it loads fancy ubuntu font, that with characters from thin lines
<NyLes> can someone help me with my video card? it has bugs with latest drivers NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<Lint> *made
<jay_why_bee> psusi it appears my new server is sending out DHCP Offer packets from source 127.0.0.1
<Gentoo64> NyLes: you might as well use nouveau
<Antares> somethinginteres, I looked for a bit but did not find anything I could use. I suppose it's just a matter of knowing which program to use, and I have no experience with them.
<Antares> Sorry. :(
<NyLes> Gentoo64: how will  get to use it?
<zykotick9> NyLes: i doubt that particular card is supported by nvidia-current, did you check which driver it's suppose to work with?
<Gentoo64> NyLes: uninstall nvidia drivers
<somethinginteres> Antares: Thanks for the help regardless.
<zykotick9> NyLes: nouveau may not give you want you want BTW - 3d might not work for instance
<somethinginteres> Antares: I just found this: http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/ apparently a Linux port is in Alpha. Otherwise I might try netstumbler
<zykotick9> NyLes: to check for nouveau 3d support you could check the h-node site and search for your card
<Antares> somethinginteres, you can always try running Windows binaries if you find something that fits the bill using WINE (sudo apt-get install wine).
<NyLes> zykotick9: i've done some research and they say nvidia-96?
<Antares> In case the port doesn't work for some reason.
<somethinginteres> Antares: noted.
<zykotick9> NyLes: and is that the driver you installed?
<NyLes> zykotick9: ill check the site, i think even my card doesn'y support 3d :D its very old..
<NyLes> zykotick9: i just tried the Additional Hardware under system, it says there nvidia-96?
<Pikkachu> what's the easiest/clearest/better way to automount ntfs partitions onto /media/<DRIVE_LABEL>? (no hardcoded path, it should get the label then create a dir named after that)
<julz_> bonsoir
<jay_why_bee> So I have moved a DHCP server from old physical server to a virtual server on an ESXi host.  Same config, same lease.  The new one doesn't appear to respond to anyone.  A packet snif shows the new server's Source IP to be 127.0.1.1?  Thoughts?
<psusi> jay_why_bee, did you configure the server's IP address?
<Lint> Pikkachu, use "udisks --mount"
<Pikkachu> Lint: I'm in windows now, what will it do exactly?
<jay_why_bee> Would that be the "server-identifier" in the dhcpd.conf?
<psusi> jay_why_bee, you said you were sshed to the vm so I presume it has a proper IP address?  that sounds promising
<Lint> you need to run the command "udisks --mount /dev/xxx" as root from batch file or similar
<jay_why_bee> yes
<psusi> Lint, or just click on it in the gui
<jay_why_bee> I am changing the host address to the ip address and rechecking.
<Lint> psusi, he needs automatic way I suppose
<jay_why_bee> psusi: that looks like it worked...
<psusi> Lint, having to run a script with sudo != automatic
<zykotick9> jay_why_bee: verify that the ethX involved hasn't changed, udev may have moved it
<jay_why_bee> well between the two servers (old = eth3; new = eth0) it did changed, but the config wasn't set to anything listing the interface.  Just the subnet.
<NyLes> zykotick9: sad to say h-node doesn't have my card driver :(
<zykotick9> NyLes: that's unfortunate.  well, if nvidia proprietary isn't working, giving nouveau a try might be a good idea (i was personally very dissappointed with nouveau 3d)
<jay_why_bee> psusi But I changed the "server-identifier" from the server.domain.com to 192.168.1.1 and it reported it correctly to the window's client.
<NyLes> zykotick9: how will i get to use nouveau?
<jay_why_bee> psusi I now see the DHCPACK goodness!  Thanks.
<zykotick9> NyLes: remove all the nvidia drivers, move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.disabled then restart
<NyLes> zykotick9: how will i remove the drivers? lol i thought its impossible reformatted it again LMFAO..
<NyLes> zykotick9: *i reformatted
<Pikkachu> Lint: do I need to install any package in fresh oneiric for using udisks?
<Lint> Pikkachu, no
<Pikkachu> Lint, psusi: yeah automated so I don't need to click every time
<zykotick9> NyLes: do you know specifically what the package was called?  something like "nvidia96-something"?
<zykotick9> NyLes: you could use "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" to check
<psusi> Pikkachu, if you want the system to mount it at boot time, add it to /etc/fstab
<NyLes> zykotick9: ok thanks ill keep that in mind for future hahaha, the formatting started 5 minutes ago already..
<Lint> psusi, but fstab doesn't create and remove nice mount points automatically
<Pikkachu> Lint: ok, in previous install I had some ntfs package which seems to be doing that somehow (iirc ntfs3g-manager or something, it was from the time ntfs writing wasn't default in ubuntu yet, then I started from scratch in oneiric and it didn't come with that utility)
<Pikkachu> psusi: please read what I asked
<Lint> ntfs support via fuse is in by default
<Pikkachu> Lint: what's fuse? some ntfs support package?
<zykotick9> !fuse | Pikkachu
<ubottu> Pikkachu: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Pikkachu> thanks for the tip Lint, will try to recall 'udisks --mount /dev/sda'
<Lint> sdaN then
<psusi> Lint, yea, you make the mount point
<Pikkachu> Lint: does it just figure it out it's to be mounted on /media?
<Lint> Pikkachu, it did for me
<Pikkachu> Lint: ok thanks!
<Lint> where can I ask quick autotools question?
<bazhang> Lint, #autotools
<Lesterwood> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUs_6-d5T3g opinions?
<NyLes> nouveau doesn't work either, what do you think if i try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646166 can you help me?
<bazhang> Lesterwood, its offtopic. dont randomly paste stuff here
<jen_> ugh linux jipped me off
<jen_> how am I suppose to use my yahoo to vid chat?
<mjbermea|afk> jen_: Use skype.
<metasansana> anyone know why mysql-workbench keeps crashing on 11.10?
<jen_> but I want yahoo vid chat
<jen_> as well
<hiexpo> hola
<WebDawg> I have a service tinyproxy that I want started before gdm starts.
<WebDawg> Any suggestions.
<WebDawg> It looks like I can edit /etc/init/gdm.conf but I am not sure if I can add those types of services.
<zykotick9> jen_: yahoo probably has the worst gnu/linux support of any of the IM protocols, gyachi is some out-of-repo, out-of-date program that you might want to check out though.
<jen_> awww poopie doo doo
<NyLes> nouveau doesn't work either, what do you think if i try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646166 can you help me?
<jen_> naaa i guess I can live
<erpo> Good evening. My girlfriend would like to know why the icon for the Archive Manager tool looks like a toilet paper roll.
<erpo> This would be in 11.10.
<OU818> what ubuntu is the best ubuntu?
<erpo> OU818: What do you intend to use it for?
<zykotick9> OU818: what orange is the best orange? - what do you mean?
<smw_> erpo, which icon? It looks like a cardboard box to me...
<erpo> smw_: The icon for file-roller.
<Lint> erpo, ask theme authors. But it's because archive manager is called file_roller_
<OU818> well like, I wanna stop windowsing and start ubuntuing and i dont know where to begin
<erpo> Lint: I know. It used to look like a steamroller, and that made sense. When she said it looked like a toilet paper roll, I thought she was joking.
<erpo> But that's exactly what it looks like now.
<smw_> erpo, if you look at a big version, it does not looke like toilet paper ;-)
<Lint> erpo, which icon theme?
<erpo> OU818: Download bog standard ubuntu from ubuntu.com.
<elky> erpo, it's actually an image of a big concrete tube which can be rolled over turf to compress it down, for example
<smw_> erpo, it is a pic of a roller flattening a file...
<erpo> Lint: The default?
<OU818> bog standard, got it
<OU818> erpo: thanks brb
<smw_> erpo, (a folder actually)
<erpo> smw_: It's unix. Everything is a file. ;)
<zykotick9> erpo: "bog standard" what is that?
<erpo> smw_: Or, I was wrong.
<smw_> erpo, folders are not files
<smw_> erpo, nor are network interfaces
<zykotick9> smw_: right folders aren't real
<smw_> zykotick9, right
<erpo> zykotick9: Perhaps an imprecise or unhelpful term. I mean "vanilla" or "default" ubuntu.
<erpo> zykotick9: Ubuntu 11.10 x86
<wildman_> hello to anyone out there that can help me with a ubuntu network problem
<zykotick9> erpo: i see, bog is not a term i'm familiar with (well, in the context you're using it in).  Thanks for the clarification.
<smw_> !ask | wildman_
<ubottu> wildman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wildman_> ubuntu 11.10
<OU818> "early ceramic toilets being produced to exactly the same specification in white only which became known as the bog standard"
<OU818> thanks google!
<wildman_> ok i have ubuntu 11.10 on all of my systems and i can get them to talk to one another
<cowslammer> i just installed 11.10 - how do i make the screen saver not ask for a password?
<wildman_> i cant see them in the netwok deal when you click the network icon
<wildman_> all i want to do is be able to copy files to difrent systems and my nas boxes
<Lint> can someone explain why xapian is rebuilding database each morning if I didn't update package repositories meanwhile?
<stevelitt> wildman_, I can't see other hosts when I click on my network icon (on the menubar). I didn't know that was even a feature. I'm using 11.04.
<eggzeck> she made a mistake!
<wildman_> well like when you go to the home menu and click the network icon on the bottom left there it wont show my other systems
<wildman_> when i had 11.4 i could click on the network deal and see all the computers on my net work
<wildman_> this 11.10 just shows a black screen
<stevelitt> wildman_, I'm working on 11.04, Classic Gnome interface, so can't reproduce your exact situation, but it looks like when I select Places->Network and get into the network display, all I see are Windows computers, and I suppose if I had Samba servers configured correctly on Linux boxes, I'd see those too.
<erpo> wildman_: Post a screenshot.
<erpo> wildman_: Also, is your last name Wildman, and did you recently graduate from a culinary arts program?
<wildman_> ok  what key do i hit to get a screen shot i forgot how that works
<rattatoue> wildman_, print screen
<neophreak> wildman_, press "Print Screen"
<wildman_> ok thanks bew right back
<eggzeck> wildman_: The first question would be how are you or what are you using to enable file sharing (and network discovery)?
<OerHeks> Lint, maybe #Xapian knows the answer
<wildman_> ok how do i get this to you
<wildman_> the screen shot that is
<NyLes> how to use sh command in terminal?
<OerHeks> wildman_,  picpaste.com
<NyLes> i will try this one "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.20.pkg1.run"
<eggzeck> NyLes: man sh
<NyLes> eggzeck: man sh?
<OerHeks> NyLes, "./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.20.pkg1.run"
<eggzeck> NyLes: adding "man" before a command allows you to read its manual page and in turn will help you understand it better :-)
<NyLes> OerHeks: i got it working now, but it prompts me saying that i should first exit x server? how will i do that?
<wildman_> ok i think it is there
<NyLes> eggzeck: ow thanks for that..
 * OerHeks thinks that 96 driver is not goin to work in 11.10 + unity
<stevelitt> NyLes, my guess would be to Ctrl+Alt+F2, log in, and run it from that terminal.
<eggzeck> wildman_: My guess it that you have not tried enabling nor configuring file sharing/network discovery at all which is why you're not seeing the machines. (I'm assuming this since you did not answer my above question)
<NyLes> OerHeks: im using 10.04 :D
<stevelitt> wildman_, You need to give us the URL picpaste.com gave you.
<NyLes> stevelitt: ill try it thanks..
<wildman_> ok hang on i will go get it
<zykotick9> NyLes: only my opinion, but manually install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com is a bad idea
<OerHeks> wildman_, click the url above the remove url, then you can copy it
<Lint> what is GTK shortcut for entering Unicode characters?
<wildman_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2012-02-20_19_46_51-jfbZ4bzj.png
<NyLes> zykotick9: but why? how will i install it? :/
<sephthir> I was wondering if someone could give me some direction to look in for the methods the Ubuntu install isos (particularly the alternate install image) are generated. Anyone have a direction to look?
<zykotick9> NyLes: 1) uninstall could be a BIG issue (well, not if you are willing to reinstall again) 2) after every kernel update you'll have to reinstall it 3) it isn't supported in this channel
<bazhang> sephthir, you wish to customize the debian-installer ?
<stevelitt> wildman_, Just as a diagnostic, try running Nautilus, then click Go->Network on the menu, and see if you see the other boxes there.
<sephthir> bazhang, I already know how to customize debian-installer, that's working fine. What I really need is the actual documentation / scripts that produce the alternate install iso, and I've been basically unable to find anything related to it online anywhere...
<NyLes> zykotick9: what do you mean every kernel update? even im using 10.04 the kernel will be updated? i can't use latest version of ubuntu coz of this card..
<babonk> Hey guys, I just installed phpmyadmin and I can't access it at http://mydomain.com/phpmyadmin/  .  I get a 404
<babonk> I followed the steps in the installation documentation, I believe.  PHP/mysql/apache are all working fine
<wildman_> ok will go try it just a sec
<zykotick9> NyLes: when you get a kernel update, when you restart your Xorg will be broken until you manually reinstall the nvidia.com driver
<zykotick9> NyLes: the kernel does get security updates from time to time
<dipix> babonk: did you configure it>
<babonk> dipix: I included it in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization sephthir from this?
<OerHeks> babonk try http://localhost/phpmyadmin if you configured it correctly
<babonk> k
<stevelitt> wildman_, By the way, in my opinion Nautilus sucks bigtime. We're doing this only as a diagnostic test.
<babonk> i would like it to be accessible from the web, though
<babonk> since this isn't my localhost, it's a shell
<dipix> babonk: or 127.0.0.1
<NyLes> zykotick9: i see.. hmmm.. but i think i'll just reinstall it manually again and again IF this works perfectly.. have no choice anyway..
<sephthir> bazhang, I've already looked through it and it doesn't do enough in the directions I need.
<Thomas__> Hey, I have a few questions about ubuntu
<Thomas__> Is this the right place to go?
<NyLes> stevelitt: i tried what you suggested but still it says i should exit first X server? any ideas?
<rattatoue> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> Thomas__, yes
<hiexpo> Thomas__, sure shoot
<wildman_> ok how do i get to that in the terminal or what
<stevelitt> NyLes, I don't know for sure, but I think it's telling you that you must completely quit X. Which would mean, if you started X with startx, quit X. If you started it by virtue of booting, you need to reboot to CLI mode. Other people can tell you better ways to boot into CLI mode better than I.
<stevelitt> wildman_, Did a program come up when you ran Nautilus?
<Thomas__> Sounds good, so I decided that I wanted to install ubuntu, but keep Windows 7. Now, I have never done anything with partitions nor ubuntu. I created a third 100 gb partition, installed ubuntu onto a disk, burned the disk, loaded the disk, installed onto the 100gb partition, and when I choose to run ubuntu on start up I get error: "Prefix" not set
<zykotick9> NyLes: ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a VT, then "sudo service lightdm stop" might work
<mohan_> I am trying to install XBMC ...but not able to do that..
<stevelitt> wildman_, Oh I remember how you do it in Unity. Go to the place where you look at your computer, click that, and I think that should bring you into Nutulus.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Thomas__
<ubottu> Thomas__: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<bazhang> NyLes, you are on 10.04?
<mohan_> this command fails :- sudo add-apt repository ppa:team-xbmc
<NyLes> bazhang: yes
<mohan_> i am on 11.10
<zykotick9> NyLes: "sudo service gdm stop" then ;)
<NyLes> zykotick9: ok i will try that..
<bazhang> mohan_, whats the link to the ppa page
<goose_> how can I change my theme back to the older style themes? This new one on 11.04 is killing me.
<zykotick9> !notunity | goose_
<ubottu> goose_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stevelitt> zykotick9, what would it have been for 11.10 to stop gdm?
<mohan_> hmm..i am just referring this article here :- http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/good-media-server-ubuntu-set/
<wildman_> what thing is that i am still kind of new to all this stuff
<zykotick9> stevelitt: if 11.10 uses GDM then yes
<mohan_> answer from Tim Brookes
<mohan_> :)
<bazhang> goose_, choose classic from the login window
<goose_> err, 11.10 rather
<goose_> but thanks zykotick9
<stevelitt> zykotick9, let me guess, if you're using lightdm, you "sudo service lightdm stop"?
<zykotick9> stevelitt: i'd guess (i've never used lightdm though)
<NylLes> zykotick9: thanks your suggestions works fine :)
<NylLes> bazhang: yes im on 10.04 right now as you guys suggested..
<gordon1234> mohan_, try this http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu/HOW-TO_1
<wildman_> i not sure where you want me to go
<gordon1234> mohan_, although I don't think it works in 11.10
<stevelitt> wildman_, Go to the place where it gave you the error message, click OK on the dialog box posting the error, then run the menu on the program with Desktop and Pictures and all that (I think you hover or click the menubar at the upper left, and then choose help->about, and tell me what program it says it is.
<stevelitt> zykotick9, Thanks for the info -- I never knew that, and actually had to tweak the grub configuration to boot Ubuntu to CLI, and wasn't that a mess!
<NylLes> installation is done now it prompts me if i would like to run the nvidia-xconfig utility to update my X configuration, what can you guys suggest?
<zykotick9> stevelitt: :)
<Thomas__> I can't get into anything ubuntu-related besides the installer, and If I'm reading this boot info script, I actually have to be in ubuntu for it to work
<zykotick9> NylLes: try running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" not sure if it's going to be there or not though
<Lint> what is the best way to download single precise packahe?
<NylLes> zykotick9: thanks you're a big help really..
<NylLes> restarting now....
<mohan_> gordon..will do that
<LL2|Android> /quit
<LL2|Android> :P
<LL2|Android> I should so set that as my quit msg
<wildman_> ok i have a screen shot for you if that helps
<NylLes> :( still black screen..
<wildman_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2012-02-20_20_07_54-I6d07u9m.png
<mohan_> I am just looking a way to make my ubuntu desktop as a media server...is there a way to do it ?
<mohan_> if XBMC doesn't work with 11.10
<babonk> Hey guys.  I installed PHPmyadmin and added it to the apache config, but it's not accessible from localhost/phpmyadmin/
<dipix> mohan_: try "MediaTomb"
<mohan_> oh
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: So you installed using the Alternate / Server install CD rather than the normal Desktop CD?
<mohan_> let me check
<NylLes> what is the option in grub to boot at CLI?
<zykotick9> !text | NylLes
<ubottu> NylLes: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<NylLes> zykotick9: ubottu thanks so much..
<stevelitt> wildman_, Good! Now get to the menu on that program (which we now know is Nautilus), and select Go->Network, and see if you get the same error message.
<zykotick9> NylLes: ubottu is the channel's bot
<log> !thanks | NylLes
<ubottu> NylLes: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stevelitt> NylLes, Be sure to back up the config file before adding the word "text".
<Thomas__> All I did was go to ubuntu.com, click download, click the first "Download and Install", run the burner, then run the disk, click "Install alongside windows" , and select my new partition with nothing on it
<NylLes> zykotick9: ow hahaha.. stevelitt yeah thanks.. this card is making me lose hope lol..
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: If you select "Try Ubuntu before installing" (or a similar option) you can run a live version of Ubuntu from the CD. From there you can run boot info script.
<gbear14275> Is there a recommended tool for disk management (Partitioning/lvm) through ssh?  I've only used gparted but this is for a headless machine... no sense to use gnome
<gbear14275> or rather... how do people do disk management through ssh normally?
<zykotick9> gbear14275: parted is the cli program gparted relies on.
<gordon1234> mohan_, I would check out moovida ... its a lot about personal preference though.
<Thomas__> "Demo and full installation"?
<wildman_> no it just shows the windows network icon and thats it it us to show all of my other computers when you hit the network deal now the windows icon is the only one that shows but the frist time you hit the net work icon it gives you the error then it just shows the windows icon from then on
<gbear14275> zykotick9, thanks I remembered that it was based on parted but wasn't sure if that's what people used.
<gbear14275> zykotick9, can parted create logical volumes?  Or is there another tool I would have to use for LVM stuff...  or would it just be... lvm (I'm beginning to doubt myself)
<gbear14275> nvm
<NylLes> im losing hope lol, what's with puppy that it can use my video card..
<zykotick9> gbear14275: i really wouldn't know, i'm still using regular paritions and fdisk ;)
<zykotick9> NylLes: old xorg would be my guess
<gbear14275> zykotick9, I think I answered my own question.  I appreciate the help though
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: What version of Ubuntu are you using? I just tried booting an Ubuntu 11.10 CD and the options are "Try Ubuntu" (what you want) and "Install Ubuntu". No "Demo and full installation".
<NylLes> zykotick9: old xorg? what do you mean? i can't uninstall the nvidia driver i installed lol..
<stevelitt> wildman_, Install a Samba server on one of the other boxes, and see if you see it in Nautilus. Installing the Samba server should be just an Aptitude thing or an apt-get install thing or whatever Unity uses. If security isn't an issue, temporarily make your home directory accessible on the other computer.
<NylLes> zykotick9: can i do it with 10.04, that old xorg you're saying?
<stevelitt> wildman_, What confuses me is how it showed the other computers on 11.04, but not on 11.10. I'm assuming all the other computers were not changed. That's bizarre.
<zykotick9> NylLes: just a theory, but if the other distro uses an older version of Xorg, that might explain why it works with your card
<Thomas__> 11.10...
<krishmish> ?
<NylLes> zykotick9: is there a way to use what puppy is using to ubuntu?
<odie5533> should /etc/apt/sources.list exist or did the source move somewhere else recently?
<zykotick9> NylLes: highly doubt it, and remember i'm just theorizing here
<Xeneth> Hello peeps
<Thomas__>  Jordan_U :http://puu.sh/hKjg is the menu I am getting.
<stevelitt> zykotick9, NylLes: I used to have stuff like that all the time -- my distro couldn't correctly configure the video card, so I'd run another distro (Knoppix was good for that), it would work fine with the card, and then I'd back up my old xorg.conf and copy the Knoppix xorg.conf to xorg.conf. A lot of times that worked.
<krishmish> someone able to lemme know tips for using backtrack?
<bazhang> krishmish, in the backtrack channel #backtrack-linux
<krishmish> thanx
<NylLes> stevelitt: woah? really? what about if i just used puppy? still has the live cd here..
<babonk> I installed PHPmyadmin and added it to the apache config, but it's not accessible from localhost/phpmyadmin/ .  Can anyone advise me what could be going wrong?
<babonk> That URL 404s
<stevelitt> NylLes, BACK UP your old xorg.conf first!!!!!
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: When I boot an Ubuntu 11.10 CD I get to this screen: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/try_or_install.png Is that what you see?
<blud> I just installed Lubuntu on my laptop, and I want to output to the tv via vga, but the tv is getting no signal, what do I do?
<NylLes> what's the difference between nvidia-96 and nvidia-96-modaliases?
<wildman_> no sir all my systems have 11.10 on them and i have two nas boxs that i built and it dosnt see them eather it use to in 11.4 though that is why i am asking for help i will go try that samba thing and see if that works will let you know in just a little while ok
<NylLes> stevelitt: ahahaha ok thanks..
<Xeneth> Hoping someone would be able to tell me why "tracepath" is installed by default when "traceroute" is not.  Was there a specific reason?
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: Ahh, I understand now. You need to actually boot from the CD to do a normal install of Ubuntu.
<babonk> never mind just had to restart apache
<NylLes> can i access ubuntu files with my windows xp? dual boot..
<Xeneth> Tracepath alway's seems to fail.
<limpc> hi, i have an AMD Phenom II x6 1075T, which is 3.1ghz.  but when i do cat /proc/cpu | grep "cpu MHz" it shows all the cores at 800.000 MHZ??
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: Follow the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download to install Ubuntu normally. You can probably skip to step 3, assuming you've already burned the CD.
<Thomas__> Jordan_ U :I can't navigate my bios with any sort of accuracy due to a screen problem, and my computer doesn't boot from the the CD on default. Any ideas on what to do?
<krishmish> ?
<NylLes> what does free software only option do?
<Xeneth> NylLes, You would have to install drives so that windows can see the linux FS
<stevelitt> limpc, Your computer slows down the processor when not working hard. Run a prime number generator or something like that and you'll see one of the processors briefly hit 3100.
<NylLes> Xeneth: what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: If you don't get my nick correct my client won't highlight your message.
<Jordan_U> !tab | Thomas__
<ubottu> Thomas__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Xeneth> NylLes, By default, windows cannot read EXT (ext3 or ext4), so windows cannot see those partitions.  you would have to change that.
<NylLes> Xeneth: but linux can read windows FS?
<Jordan_U> NylLes: Correct.
<NylLes> Jordan_U: ok thanks..
<Jordan_U> NylLes: You're welcome.
<Xeneth> NylLes, correct, being open, someone wrote drivers so that Linux can read NTFS which is what new windows use.  I have heard of a way to get windows to see EXT3.  do not know if it works for EXT4
<NylLes> Xeneth: thanks for the info..
<limpc> stevelitt, hmm yea ok. i did dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null and saw one core jump to 3ghz
<limpc> that scared me, i thought i got ripped off lol
<Xeneth> NylLes,  NP.  happy to help.
<blud> my tv gets no signal from my laptop vga cable for some reason, anything i can try?
<Thomas__> Going to try a restart
<zykotick9> blud: does you laptop have some hotkey combination to toggle video out?
<Jordan_U> Thomas__: What exactly is the problem with the screen that provents you from seeing the BIOS menus?
<blud> zykotick9: it does but it seems to do nothing
<blud> zykotick9: back in mythbuntu hitting it (fn-f8) would blank out the laptop screen, but now in lubuntu it has no effect
<zykotick9> blud: what GPU does it use?
<blud> intel 855
<blud> when i go to monitors, or do xrandr it *does* see both the laptop screen and the vga out to tv, so, thats cool
<stevelitt> limpc, Yeah, I had the exact same reaction the first time I did cat /proc/cpuinfo. There's a bios setting by which you can have your computer run full speed all the time, but unless it's mid-winter and you need extra heating, don't do it.
<zykotick9> blud: sorry, i'm not familiar at all with lxde.  Good luck.
<limpc> heh yeah
<blud> i dont really think its a lxde specific thing but w/e
<zykotick9> stevelitt: the software side would be cpufreq-set from cli
<researcher123> the red bulb of CPU keeps glowing for quite long and speed of PC slowed down drastically. What can be done?
<Xeneth> Guess noone can answer my tracepath/traceroute question.  :)  just trying to find out why tracepath fails after a few hops.
<wildman_> ok sir this is wildman again i have the samba setup on the other system and it has been setup through this hole thing and i still dont see it in the network now what
<stevelitt> Ah, kuhl, thanks zykotick9. Hear that limpc, the software side would be cpufreq-set from cli.
<zykotick9> limpc: there should be some GUI tool(s) to accomplish the same thing.
<stevelitt> wildman_: I don't know. Ask yourself this question: How can I narrow it down just one more time? Think of a diagnostic test that will rule out certain components. You know the first test I'd try? Go to each of those other 11.10 computers and see if *they* can see the other computers.
<HoNgOuRu> how do I install cg compiler?
<HoNgOuRu> cmake tells can't find cg_compiler
<wildman_> no it dose the same on all of them
<stevelitt> OK wildman_, next test -- try pinging between these ten boxes. I really should have suggested that five suggestions ago.
<wildman_> same error the frist time then just the windows icon shows
<zykotick9> wildman_: are all the computer gnu/linux based?  alternatives to MS's SMB sharing would be SSH or NFS.
<stevelitt> OK wildman_, ping others from the one, and then maybe from another. Do the pings work?
<GhostWolf> hi all, is there anyone who can help me with a webcam issue with skype?
<wildman_> ok how do i get the ping thing i was just there the other day and forgot how i got there
<Xeneth> wildman_, You can ping from terminal or "System > Administration > Network tools"
<wildman_> oh ya thanks i forgot how i got there
<jen_> is there a health chatroom here?
<GhostWolf> i have an issue with my webcam, i have installed cheese and its running but when i try to use skype my webcam doesn't come up on the other side, im using a laptop to test it, can anyone help me please?
<stevelitt> wildman_, I'm currently on 192.168.100.2, and I want to see if I have connectivity to 192.168.100.96, so I do this command from the command prompt of 192.168.100.2: "ping 192.168.100.96", and don't include the quotes. Ping is your most basic network diagnostic tool. If ping doesn't work, then probably nothing will, except if they have an IMCP blocking firewall, and you don't need to know that yet.
<xangua> jen_: i don't think there is a Health dedicated channel on freenode
<ketterer> Hello, the otherday I purged a ppa, it then uninstalled like over 100 packages, left me with out cammand line, so i used the knoledge i did have to reinstall "ubunut-desktop" wich seemed to get most things working
<ketterer> it booted and worked fine, now i go to reinstall skype and i get
<jen_> awww maaan
<ketterer> ketterer@ketterer-ubuntubook:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<ketterer> Reading package lists... Done
<ketterer> Building dependency tree
<ketterer> Reading state information... Done
<ketterer> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> ketterer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ketterer> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<zykotick9> !paste | ketterer
<ubottu> ketterer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rootcoma> Anyone know what may cause a ubuntu 11 server to boot without attaching a terminal?
<rootcoma> I have to hit f1 to get to a prompt
 * greenwolf is the greatest!!
<hearno_> rootcoma I had this issue on my box for awhile
<zykotick9> rootcoma: it's plymouth
<GhostWolf> can anyone help me with my webcam issue please? i need to get this working before the morning
<rootcoma> zykotick9: Is that to say that it is working as designed?
<ketterer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/850887/
<wildman_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2012-02-20_20_46_01-Kqfv3Qyz.png
<zykotick9> rootcoma: not really, there was a bug about server/plymouth having to alt+f1 in Lucid...
<wildman_> this is what it did
<ludlow> ubuntu servers are slow lately
<rootcoma> zykotick9: Thank you
<stevelitt> wildman_, OK good, you know you have connectivity. How do you narrow it down more? Think of a good way and tell me.
<ketterer> does anyone know how to reinsall all the packeges  that i lost OR fix my dependancies problem
<zykotick9> ketterer: if you have broken packages you can try "sudo apt-get -f install" as a general fix, but doubt it will do anything.
<ketterer> it has not
<stevelitt> Hey wildman_, I think the reason we've reached an impasse is neither of us knows exactly what Nautilus does or how it works or how it detects other hosts or how to configure it. It would help to read documents about Nautilus.
<ketterer> i tried 'sudo apt-get clean all' and 'sudo apt-get -f install" and 'sudo apt-get update'
<wildman_> ok thanks i will go and see what i can learn then thanks for your time wildman
<Deihmos> just installed ubuntu. for some reason the laptop fan sound is onn full at all times. can't find a way to fix it
<Deihmos> laptop fan runs on full.
<Xeneth> ketterer, you may need to reinstall if you removes repositories and do not know what got uninstalled.
<ketterer> it as an added ppa, and i do have the history in USC that shows what was remvoed
<GhostWolf> ok going to ask again, can anyone help me with a webcam issue with skype on ubuntu? i installed a program called cheese, start that up but when i go on and call myself on a laptop, im using a desktop on here, i can't see myself with my webcam on this computer
<Xeneth> ketterer, then if you can do updates, you likely will need to systematically reinstall everything that got uninstalled.  then remove what you don't want when it's working.
<ketterer> hmm ok
<Xeneth> ketterer, it's a pain, that's why I suggested reinstal.  Likely faster.
<ketterer> i dont mean to be lazy, but is there a way to make a list of all the packeges and then install them at once
<almoxarife> GhostWolf: look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log , see if the webcam is mentioned first, if it is then life is a bit easier
<ketterer> ok i get it
<ketterer> i will try do it
<GhostWolf> almoxarife, um just sec i always have an issue with my webcam, normally in windows i use software to be able to use it, but i know with linux/ubuntu its difficult
<Xeneth> GhostWolf, if it works in cheese, I doubt it's an issue with the cam.  I bet it's just getting skype to use it.  That's where I get lost.  :)  GL
<jak2000> su dhclient why not work ?
<GhostWolf> Xeneth, well i have issues with any program not getting it to work, like amsn or skype, even those sites that you can use your webcam on
<Xeneth> GhostWolf, I thought I saw you state that cheese worked.  did I mis-read?
<GhostWolf> Xeneth, did i say it didn't? sorry it does work i can start cheese and my webcam's light comes on and i can see myself in the window on cheese
<GhostWolf> sorry if i said it didn't or interpit that id didn't work
<GhostWolf> and for as with almoxarife's post i have the log opened its a big log, so i don't know where to look
<almoxarife> GhostWolf: nevermind the log, your issue is configuring skype to use the webcam
<tking0036> has anyone tried the linux mint mate desktop with ubuntu
<Xeneth> GhostWolf, so that verifies the drivers and hardware.  It's making it accessable by other programs where the issue sounds like.
<GhostWolf> almoxarife, ok do you know how i would do that?
<GhostWolf> Xeneth, so if cheese works its the driver issue then?
<almoxarife> GhostWolf: i did it once, skype has a configuration screen, find it
<Xeneth> GhostWolf, if cheese works, the drivers work
<blud> anybody help me get my laptop to output to the TV?
<GhostWolf> almoxarife, when i installed it on the laptop which did the config, but when i installed it on this pc, it didn't and i see the video section in options for skype but don't see any configuration
<homecable> hello
<Xeneth> GhostWolf, it's a bit out of my area, I'm a network guy.  Just wanted to point that out so it narrows down your search.
<GhostWolf> Xeneth, ok thanks
<soreau> blud: Do you have the tv connected to the laptop?
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: I think this is the v4l vl42 compatibilty problem with skype http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/219
<blud> yes :)
<soreau> ! who | blud
<ubottu> blud: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<homecable> i installed a new drive to add more space for /var/www/pub should i mount the new disk to /var/www/pub or mount it to /mnt/disk3 and link folder pub to /var/www/pub ?
<almoxarife> GhostWolf: are you saying that the configuration options for skype look different depending on the platform?
<GhostWolf> sacarlson, that looks like its for linux mint distro, not ubuntu
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: sorry that's v4l v4l2  and they have a posible fix in that link but I failed to get it to work for me, I ended up getting another $10 cam that did work
<blud> soreau: yes i have the tv connected to the laptop
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: mint is almost the same we use the same libs
<GhostWolf> almoxarife, no i am saying i don't see any config for the video at all it just has the video option under the options for skype on ubuntu
<soreau> blud: Did you try gnome-display-properties to see if it's detected?
<ketterer> sorry i missed the last ten mins
<ketterer> i thought i minimized it
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: you can do modprobe -l |grep v4l  and see if your cam is v4l or v4l2 compatible
<blud> soreau: well i clicked on Monitors and it does see 2 monitors one being the laptop and the other being the vga out I guess. Or if I do xrandr it sees 2 screens you know
<soreau> blud: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<soreau> blud: to pastebin.com
<GhostWolf> when i go to video devices almoxarife it has a popdown menu to choose the webcam and the only thing i can select is what it shows which is Camera (/dev/video0)
<ketterer> sorry to ask and leave, But is there a way you can just install all packages that were removed
<blud> soreau: I'll have to get the laptop online first , but i'll go do that now
<GhostWolf> sacarlson, well im not going to buy another webcam really, don't have the money and i need to get this to work by the morning
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: well then you you could try the preload as instructed in the link
<GhostWolf> im looking at that right now sacarlson
<almoxarife> GhostWolf: ok, the only option is /dev/video...... ?
<GhostWolf> almoxarife, for the camera yes thats the only thing that is on the dropdown box for the video device on my skype on this machine. just want to make sure im using ubntu on this pc not the laptop
<almoxarife> GhostWolf: want to make sure ........ using ubuntu????? not sure?
<GhostWolf> almoxarife, im just telling you this machine im talking to you from is the ubuntu machine, cause im trying to test my webcam on skype on a laptop
<almoxarife> GhostWolf: you have skype ready to make a video/call otherwise? on what ever machine, shut it down, restart and go into the call process
<blud> well, new problem, it says something like wireless network not available firmware not installed
<realm174> Could someone point me to a step by step on how to setup dual display on 11.04, GPU is Radeon X1600. What I would like is one display at 1024x768 and the other one at 640x480. Is that something possible?
<hackview> Anyone know: Are all the next ubuntu release's plan on having the new interface? (unity?)
<Xeneth> hackview, Likely, not sure.  I am seriously considering switching my laptop to fadora over it.
<GhostWolf> damn he left, i don't know if he meant this pc or the laptop :S
<xangua> hackview: yes
<hackview> Is Fedora on their game again now? I thought the ubuntu series were doing the best for user friendly *nix desktop (not serv) hopefully secure too!
<hiexpo> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Lint> "on their game"?
<hackview> fedora was sucking for a few versions :)
<blud> you could use xbuntu with xfce or something
<jak2000> hackview not exist dhclient in ubuntu? (su dhclietn) not work
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: as you can see ubuntu has the same problem with skype http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-997807.html
<Lint> what does it mean?
<blud> it means "doing a good job".. making a good product, etc
<GhostWolf> sacarlson, yea i know but normally i don't know if its with the webcam i use or not cause my webcam is somewhat old but works fine
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: yes the old cams us v4l and new cams v4l2 that's why yours won't work without preload in skype
<GhostWolf> sacarlson, skype wasn't preloaded in the version of ubuntu i have if thats what you mean
<hackview> xubuntu is more light weight on resources then ubuntu? This would be more secure and faster? :) I run VM's and mess with some games/emulators in ubuntu. Hopefully it all works with no issues.
<Zac_o_O> hello all
<Zac_o_O> is there a default /etc/netatalk directory anywhere?
<Zac_o_O> i just deleted mine ;S
<roasted> Question - would I be correct that the syntax rsync -a ssh would be how I would start off the rsync over ssh command for data backup over the network?
<sacarlson> GhostWolf: this is a workaround method to make v4l compatible v4l2
<GhostWolf> btw sacarlson i just did what that first linke you gave me and it works, but i don't know if its the laptop or not but the video for my webcam looks fuzzy and slow on the laptop
<blud> hackview: xbuntu is supposed to be more lightweight but i have read people saying it isnt (idk)
<Lint> is it possible to select a session language in lightdm from ubuntu 11.10?
<hackview> blud: what do you prefer to run? If you are like me you probably have 5-6 different OS's & screwing around - do you have a #1?
<herofvirtue> help
<GhostWolf> herofvirtue, no one can't help if you don't ask what you need. saying help would get you ignored just saying
<Boingy> Hi,
<herofvirtue> lol
<herofvirtue> sorry was trying to use the help!
<herofvirtue> feature
<jak2000> in ubuntu how to assign a dynamic IP?  dhclient not exist?
<herofvirtue> trying to get used to triggers again if theres any here
<Boingy> I'm new to Ubuntu, got 11.10. Currently when I login it freezes within about 5 seconds. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing. I'm fairly certain it's a GPU issue (I have a Radeon 6950) From googling I've read suggestions to use the proprietary AMD drivers but even getting them is tricky when I can't even get a browser opened without freezing. Any ideas of now I can update on something so broken?
<Lint> dhclient definitely exists
<jak2000> lint
<jak2000> how to assign a dinamic ip?
<Zac_o_O> is there a default /etc/netatalk directory anywhere
<herofvirtue> list!
<herofvirtue> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<almoxarife> Boingy: its not the one you are on now?
<goddard> hi
<blud> hackview: no im pretty new to ubuntu, i have no advice about that sry
<Boingy> hmm? I'm on another OS now trying to research how to fix it
<goddard> i had a question about will i screw anything up if I install kde on my system?
<Boingy> same machine though yes
<roasted> Question - if I rsync data from 1 system to another over the WAN, do I need ssh keys to be in place for it to work? Does rsync depend on SSH?
<zykotic10> roasted: you can use rsync without ssh, if you have some other method of transfering the files (nfs for example)
<blud> soreau: http://pastebin.com/2WHReDH5
<almoxarife> Boingy: ok, you can work at terminal level on ubuntu? or is it total freeze?
<roasted> zykotic10, ssh would be optimal I would assume, eh?
<zykotic10> roasted: ? up to you really
<roasted> zykotic10, I'm speaking from a security standpoint. Is there a better option?
<zykotic10> roasted: if security is a concern, use ssh
<roasted> thanks. appreciate it. :)
<Boingy> almoxarife: total freeze. I'm reading now about booting with the option vga=791 but I'm not sure how to do that. If I try to boot normally I can't do anything before it will freeze
<roasted> zykotic10, do you know of an rsync based app? I'm debating between walking my parents through setting up an rsync script or if I can direct them to a simple gui. Would you know of any by chance?
<hiexpo> hola guys and gals
<soreau> blud: try this in your terminal:  xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --right-of LVDS1
<soreau> blud: Oh that's what it already is
<zykotic10> roasted: sorry, i've only ever used the terminal command?  no idea if there is a gui.
<kalimojo> hi, whats the best way to copy an xp cd - for a friend
<roasted> zykotic10, there's many guis actually. I just figured I'd ask. :P
<soreau> blud: Well it's usually reported as svideo or something in xrandr.. unless it's maybe a flat screen tv?
<hiexpo> kalimojo, do what ?
<kalimojo> m
<kalimojo> hiexpo make a copy of a cd in ubuntu
<soreau> blud: Your xrandr output shows both are enabled and in clone mode at 1024x768
<blud> yeah it;s a flat screen tv, im connecting it via vga
<zykotic10> !warez | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<blud> er
<blud> soreau: yeah it;s a flat screen tv, im connecting it via vga
<soreau> blud: If you don't have a signal to the tv I'm guessing it's a driver bug
<blud> soreau: my guess is that my tv does not like that resolution or something so it doesnt like it or something
<hiexpo> kalimojo what kinda cd music etc ?
<blud> hmm
<soreau> blud: But try changing the modes
<soreau> blud: You could be right, it's just in a wrong mode the tv can't use
<fireball124> Hi, I want to have an option "open in terminator" in my right click menu instead of "open in terminal" however I have a fresh install of ubuntu natty and dont have "open in terminal" option so it is better to have "open in terminator" pls advice
<blud> soreau: how do i change modes?
<kalimojo> its not a pirate. i bought it and paid for it.now it is corrupt. making a backup copy is perfectly legit
<ifontaine> Hi everyone ! Could someone help ? After restarting apache I've got suddendly a : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<hiexpo> fireball124, change the options
<blud> soreau: btw i beleive its supposed to be 1360x768
<ifontaine> SSLCertificateKeyFile: file '/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key' does not exist or is empty
<Zac_o_O> anyone have any idea why my /etc/netatalk/afpd.conf files are gone?
<soreau> blud: For instance with xrandr, you would do: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1600x1200 --same-as LVDS1.
<fireball124> i am a complete newbie hiexpo can u suggest me step by step....
<soreau> blud: erm.. no period at the end of that command
<soreau> blud: Ok then xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1360x768 --right-of LVDS1
<blud> soreau: ok i will go try that
<fireball124> hiexpo pls help
<Zac_o_O> are there default /etc/netatalk files anywhere?
<hiexpo> fireball124, right click the file click open properties and change it
<fireball124> which file properties hiexpo?
<hiexpo> fireball124, right click the file you want to open and than hit properties and than change what app it opens with
<fireball124> I dont mean that I want the "open in terminator "option in my right click menu hiexpo
<hiexpo> must be my night
<kalimojo> so how do i copy a cd ?
<Zac_o_O> who is the bot in here?
<gordon1234> kalimojo, you will not be able to make a copy of a corrupt CD. It is easy enough to make a slipstream cd that will have all the latest service packs, suggest you google it as it is off topic here.
<hiexpo> fireball124, explain whatyou wanna do ?
<Ludlow> anyone here using irssi?
<kalimojo> ok gordon1234
<fireball124> hiexpo, I need the "open in terminal" option in my right click context menu
<hiexpo> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Ludlow> !irssi
<hiexpo> one sec fireball124 let me see
<fireball124> hiexpo I got it I got that option by refering to this link http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/12/add-open-in-terminal-command-to-nautilus-context-menu-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/ enjoy!
<fireball124> now it opens directly in terminator hiexpo, maybe even u can use it ok enjoy
<dRounse> hii
<hiexpo> fireball124, kool good deal
<Lesterwood> join #/g/enki
<hiexpo> fireball124, I use terminator but use it manually
<kalimojo> sorry to go ot but whats a goodserver/channel for general chat ?
<roasted> Is there an rsync gui with some sort of scheduler or am I best off with my own rsync script and cron?
<fireball124> now I will use it directly from a click of the mouse hiexpo
<Lesterwood> whoops...
<cocinacam20> wanna see my boobs? http://freecam5.goodluckwith.us/
<taipres> that guy was just spamming efnet
<fireball124> yeah taipres
<fireball124> wicked webcam spammers
<aeon-ltd> well it's mildy better than the ssl crap that spreading last year
<aeon-ltd> *that was
<eddie_> rubylearning.org
<fireball124> guys, is teamviewer for linux [personal use] free? or do we need to register and pay the buck?
<NitroTiger> Whats the best sytem profiler to use on 11.10.
<kalimojo> hi i need to chat real bad. where should i go ?
<kalimojo> hello
<kalimojo> am i offline ?
<napalm54> Nope
<Xeneth> topic = channel.  all I can say.
<kalimojo> strange name napalm54
<Jordan_U> !ot | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<napalm54> Same can be said about the majority of online aliases.
<kalimojo> ubottu i tried off-topic but noone was there
<ubottu> kalimojo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalimojo> ubottu you pass the turing test
<ubottu> kalimojo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalimojo> sorry to go ot but whats a goodserver/channel for general chat ?
<Xeneth> !tracepath
<saquib> h
<sacarlson> jak2000: so sudo dhclient eth0  should work or networkmanager should have another option
<virtuaposta> hi all
<virtuaposta> any suggestions for best intrusion detection system?
<sacarlson> virtuaposta: motion is cool to detect changes in video feeds
<Interretano> Hi.
<sacarlson> virtuaposta: apt-get install motion
<achipanaluchu> hi all
<Interretano> Does anyone know any good channels for talking about ereaders?
<makara> I installed xfce/uxbuntu in ubuntu 11.10. How to remove it?
<kalimojo> hi achipanalucho
 * kalimojo hi
<trakowski77> hi..
<trakowski77> I've just updated my ubuntu, and I'
<ActionParsnip> trakowski77: try hitting ENTER less
<trakowski77> and there appears to be a problem in gnome-shell
<NitroTiger> You what..?
<ActionParsnip> trakowski77: what is the issue in Gnome-shell ?
<goddard> does anyone have the newest updates for Firefox install so I can see if I am the only one with this bug?
<NitroTiger> motion
<trakowski77> I have a dual headed system
<trakowski77> and the secondary screen has a white space on the top
<ActionParsnip> goddard: make a new user and see if it happens there
<trakowski77> where the menu appears on the primary screen
<Xeneth> I have 10.0.2
<goddard> ActionParsnip: good idea
<ActionParsnip> trakowski77: so what is the issue?
<trakowski77> It looks like the background is shifted downwards for some reason - I can send a screen shot and the list of updated packages
<trakowski77> just not sure where to send the screenshot
<the7ak3> imgur
<ActionParsnip> trakowski77: imageshack or similar will do it
<trakowski77> ok gimme a sec
<Ja23> Hi I really need help!  My computer wont boot! this is the error: "Aggregation not enabled for tid because load = 0"  Has anyone ever seen it?  If you can help I'll make you cookies!
<Ja23> more info: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/188358
<the7ak3> trakowski77: www.imgur.com its the easiest to use
<dRounse> hi
<kalimojo> dRounse hi
<Ja23> dRounse: hi
<trakowski77> http://i.imgur.com/e7yeR.png
<trakowski77> here we go
<dRounse> whats up
<trakowski77> so it's just the white stripe on the right monitor
<trakowski77> it appears there regardless of what background image is there
<trakowski77> and just started appearing after last ubuntu udpate
<dRounse> i dont like gnome shell
<trakowski77> lol
<trakowski77> i DO
<kalimojo> drinking beer and its 5am
<dRounse> lol
<dRounse> i like gnome 2
<trakowski77> I hated gnome 2
<trakowski77> I hated it so much i used kde ;)
<urfr332gO> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dRounse> i dont like kde lol
<ActionParsnip> trakowski77: so is the issue the white bar?
<kalimojo> i like gnome. unity is bad imo
<trakowski77> yes
<dRounse> i hate unity
<ActionParsnip> kalimojo: unity is a shell for Gnome
<urfr332gO> kalimojo, dRounse ^^^^
<Xeneth> trakowski77, does the white space act lik a panel?  when you click?
<trakowski77> no
<trakowski77> it's dead
<ludlow> whats a should repalcement shell for unity?
<trakowski77> I can move a window in there
<newcmury> http://www.change.org/petitions/united-states-congress-extend-the-ban-on-female-circumcision-to-include-male-circumcision-as-well?utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition
<kalimojo> ActionParsnip oops
<dRounse> i know its a shell, but that doesnt mean i need to like it;)
<trakowski77> dRounse: I hate unity as well
<MrKeuner> hello, how can i add a power manager warning when battery drops down to 40%?
<urfr332gO> !op | newcmury
<ubottu> newcmury: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: Gnome-shell is a replacement, or you could switch desktops altogether to xfce which is a lot like Gnome2
<dRounse> yea thats what i use or lxde
<ludlow> actionparsnip: what do you use?
<Lint> I wouldn't recommend XFCE as they managed to get 1/2-year past the release schedule
<trakowski77> ActionParsnip: Would you care to see the list of updated packages ? The only suspicious one to me is libpng
<pangolin> newcmury: Please do not spam in here.
<ludlow> lint: what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: lxde and unity2D
<Lint> ludlow, gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> trakowski77: I use precise so am not much use to you
<dRounse> i use lxde or xfce
<ludlow> lint: the gome that comes with 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: 3.2
<ludlow> gnome 3.2?
<dRounse> i hate gnome 3
<xchrisx> hey guys - having trouble with installing ubuntu (xubuntu specifically), my live cd boots and i can install to HD fine, but when i reboot to run the system hangs and i can't boot up.. where should i start troubleshooting?
<ludlow> should I install gnome from the u software manager ?
<ActionParsnip> xchrisx: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: if you installed Ubuntu, it is already installed
<jeeptrash> exit
<dRounse> xchrisx i have that problem, i installed ubuntu and then installed, xubuntu-desktop and then ran the command to remove ubuntu programs
<Xeneth> xchrisx, I had that happen with a bad download before.
<ludlow> unity bar is ok but its get the way at times
<the7ak3> Hey everybody. Has anyone ever run into a problem where the screen gets all scrambled and everything freezes after ubuntu wakes up from sleep?
<Lint> xchrisx, hangs? 100% CPU? 0%CPU? graphic mode? text mode? etc.
<ludlow> I rather have it at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: install xfce4 and your desktop will look and feel like Gnome2
<dRounse> ludlow thats why i hate unity
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Hi there...it's been a couple weeks since we had chat.  Could I ask you about how I go about changing my login name, the one that comes up after initially boot up ?
<grendal-prime> how can i tell if the iptables verison i have has tproxy support compiled in?
<ludlow> drounse me to
<dRounse> i loooooove gnome 2
<dRounse> they need to bring it back
<trakowski77> ludlow: personally I prefer the gnome-shell arrangement, where the whole thing is key activated.
<ludlow> whats is the deafult for linuxmint?
<Lint> ludlow, cinnamon
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: its not developed by the gnome2 team. There are forks of it but there aren't supported here
<homecable> why not use debian ?
<Xeneth> I am a fan of gnome 2 too.
<ludlow> ludlow: its it possible to install it?
<zykotic10> dRounse: FYI debian stable will use gnome2 for another year at least
<Lint> homecable, ubuntu is more rich
<vindav> Hi there...anybody know how I go about changing my login name, the one that comes up after initially boot up ?
<dRounse> ive used debian, i prefer ubuntu
<homecable> Lint learn apt-get and u can have the best of the best
<trakowski77> I could never digest gnome until gnome 3 came up.. I did not mind xfce, but gnome 2 was driving me nuts.
<trakowski77> centos will use gnome 2 for another 10 years.. ;)
<dRounse> vindav just go to user accounts
<homecable> i use linux on headless servers
<homecable> so i dont play with xwindows
<ActionParsnip> vindav: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/   not used it though
<ActionParsnip> homecable: apt-fast is better :)
<dRounse> apt-get is the best
<dRounse> thats why i stay with debian based oses
<SuperNoeMan> hey how do I logout of an xsession from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> apt-fast = apt-get + axel
<ActionParsnip> SuperNoeMan: killall -u $USER
<SuperNoeMan> the equivalent command of the upper right clickable buttom
<SuperNoeMan> ActionParsnip: whaaa?
<SuperNoeMan> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure that's not the regular procedure
<Lint> also ubuntu doen't have obcession with freedomzz
<ActionParsnip> SuperNoeMan: it'll log you out by killing all the processes spawed by your user
<ludlow> will installing cinnamon on ubuntu break something?
<SuperNoeMan> yeah, true, but it's kind of brutal
<homecable> http://darkinfo.org/phpsysinfo/
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: possibly, cinammon isn't supported here if it does, too
<homecable> thats my box
<urfr332gO> ludlow, not supported. :)
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  thank you for the link.  I'm going to try it out.  I'll be right back.
<ActionParsnip> SuperNoeMan: works :)
<ludlow> yeah I know
<ludlow> brb
<bazhang> homecable, why are you pasting that here
<Lint> ludlow, you can minimize damage rebuilding cinnamon packages for ubuntu
<homecable> its linux related
<ActionParsnip> SuperNoeMan: maybe the gnome-session-save command does it
<bazhang> homecable, its not ubuntu support, so dont
<SuperNoeMan> I happen to not be using gnome right now
<homecable> most servers run debian
<ActionParsnip> homecable: this is Ubuntu support, not spam with useless links..
<ActionParsnip> homecable: most servers will run redhat
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please , chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<homecable> ubuntu is a spin off of debian :P
 * kalimojo hi
<ActionParsnip> homecable: so?
<Lint> can I use apt-get do download a simgle Precise package?
<kalimojo> sorry to go ot but whats a goodserver/channel for general chat ?
<bazhang> Lint, why would you need to
<bazhang> kalimojo, #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Lint> bazhang, it fixes a certain bug
<ActionParsnip> Lint: precise issupportedin #ubuntu+1
<dRounse> i know this isnt the place to ask but is openSUSE good for servers?
<bazhang> Lint never mix package versions
<tacomaster> if i was wanting to get it to programming for linux what would be the best first language in the terms of "simi user friendliness" doesn't have to baby you or anything and will allow you to work on a great deal of gnu/linux code. would it be C?
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: I'd ask in #opensuse
<bazhang> dRounse, try #suse
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: have you ever programmed?
<Lint> bazhang, it's noarch package, so it will be ok
<tacomaster> ActionParsnip: alittle nothing major tho
<bazhang> Lint, no, it won't. it's not supported and will introduce other issues
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: I'd learn C then, start with simple stuff and build up
<bazhang> tacomaster, programming talk in ##programming or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tacomaster> bazhang: mb
<bazhang> tacomaster, pardon?
<Lint> then how to download a single Precise source package? can it be done via apt-get
<tacomaster> mb = my bad for talking about programming in this channel not the offtopic
<bazhang> Lint, packages.ubuntu.com   , mixing package version is a super bad idea
<Lint> bazhang, I will rebuild it for oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Lint: I'd just upgrade :)
<kalimojo> why wont #defocus let me post
<bazhang> kalimojo, ask in #freenode
<Lint> ActionParsnip, if I upgrade, there will be 700MB of updates each week or two, it's too much for me
<bazhang> or read the actual topic there
<damo22> where can i talk about running linux on a mac?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: as long as the Linux is Ubuntu, yes
<damo22> nope
<bazhang> ##linux
<Xeneth> damo22, or to ther distro you want to install
<damo22> i rolled my own
<ActionParsnip> damo22: then its not supported here
<homecable> apt-src
<damo22> ill try linux
<damo22> #
<extender> when I try to boot from a live usb, it drops to initramfs, how can I troubleshoot?
<Xeneth> damo22, Then likly the basic linux channel like bazhang stated
<homecable> apt-get [options] source pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<urfr332gO> extender, what release?
<extender> latest desktop release, the usb was created with lili
<urfr332gO> extender, lili?
<[deXter]> Linux Live Usb Creator
<Xeneth> What's the next LTS?
<bazhang> Xeneth, in 12.04
<urfr332gO> extender, is that correct Linux Live Usb Creator
<ActionParsnip> extender: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<extender> urfr332gO: yes
<urfr332gO> extender, have you checked the md5sum? I would ude unetbootin if the sum is correct.
<urfr332gO> usere
<extender> I'll check the md5, I've tried several different ways to createa live usb and none work anymore, if I unplug all the hard drives it will boot
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | extender
<ubottu> extender: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> extender: a bad ISO will make a bad install media
<NyLes> are the people helping me awhile ago still here?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: maybe
<Lint> extender, or you can use torrents for guaranteed delivery
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: there, you're one of them lol, i have here the xorg.conf from puppy, my video card runs fine with puppy, can you examine it for me? so i will know what to integrate in my ubuntu's xorg.conf?
<extender> pretty sure lili verifies before creation
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: sure, pastebin the file. I've used puppy to make an xorg.conf file before
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: pastebin? i'm about to upload the file at mediafire? is there a faster way?
<zykotic10> !paste | NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: no need to use mediafire, just copy the text to a pastebin which ubottu just explained
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: oh thanks.. wait..
<Lint> how to rebuild debian source (two tarballs and DSC file)?
<NyLes> like this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/850965/
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: indeed, waaaaay faster
<NitroTiger> How could I get wirehark working under normal user?
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: thanks :)) i'll wait for your recommendation, i really want to usu ubuntu lol
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: looks fine, you will need to have the proprietary driver installed for it to work
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: i tried installing it but still no video..
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: if you have the driver installed, you can run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig      and get an xorg.conf file made for you
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: I had to setup a script to bring up wireshark as sudo, I'm not sure it will run any other way than  sudo
<TheMaster> gksudo is recommended since it's a GUI.
<NitroTiger> Isn't there any work around
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll try it again.. i should install nvidia-96 right? may video card is NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<sacarlson> TheMaster: NitroTiger: agree'ed gksudo should be used
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: worth a try, you may want to stick to nouveau
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: ok but how can i use nouveau?
<NitroTiger> Well that works but what exactly hides interface to be seen by normal user
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: uninstall the proprietary driver and it will be used by default, or change the driver line in your xorg.conf file
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: im using ubuntu 10.04, i click system > administration > hardware drivers
<xchrisx> sorry guys.. my computer froze. i'll repost the question: having trouble with installing ubuntu (xubuntu specifically), my live cd boots and i can install to HD fine, but when i reboot to run the system hangs and i can't boot up.. where should i start troubleshooting?
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: and it says the driver is not activated. what will i do now?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: ah, ten the default will be nv, not nouveau
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: considered using Oneiric, the later drivers and such may help
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: how will i use ? so i will just ignore what the Hardware Drivers prompt to me that the driver is not activated?
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: I think it has to do with it needs to change the nic to be in promiscuous mode so that in this case requires a sudo to change
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: you could try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> xchrisx: what GPU do you use?
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: i thought i i should stick with nouveau?
<NitroTiger> You might be right
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: not sure nouveau is in Lucid, I could be wrong
<xchrisx> ActionParsnip, Nvidia Quadro FX 580
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: you could probly find a way to allow a standard user priv of changing nic's to promiscuous but I'm not sure how
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: what about the one you mentioned? Oneiric?
<zykotic10> NitroTiger: you might want to do an internet search for a debian mailing list post from 2011 entitled "Running Wireshark as non-root in squeeze" i'm not sure if the solution(s) provided will work in ubuntu, but there's a chance.  good luck.
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: oh you could add your user to a group in sudo that can only run wireshark as sudo
<Ja23> Hi I really need help!  My computer wont boot! this is the error: "Aggregation not enabled for tid because load = 0"  Has anyone ever seen it?  If you can help I'll make you cookies!
<NyLes> what is Oneiric?
<NitroTiger> I already did that
<zykotic10> !cookie > Ja23
<ubottu> Ja23, please see my private message
<blud> looks like a bunch of hits on that on google Ja23
<blud> sry i know nothing about it, looks like some wireless network problem though on google
<NitroTiger> sacarlson: and I found some documentation jus for that..
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: cool deal
<ActionParsnip> !oneiric | NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<xchrisx> ActionParsnip, if it helps: i'm installing from xubuntu 11.10 live cd (booting into cd then installing), and when i reboot the system hangs on a different message each time (one was about checking battery status, though i'm on a desktop)
<ActionParsnip> xchrisx: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<xchrisx> ActionParsnip, when i boot into the live cd or from the hd?
<ActionParsnip> xchrisx: both if necessary
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: ow i see.. i've removed nvidia drivers, i should restart now then nouveau will be be automatically used? if there is?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: not sure nouveau is in Lucid, you will use the nv driver which should work
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: if i use nvidia drivers, the xorg.conf that i showed you will be the exact xorg.conf that will be generated?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: the one generated will be slightly different but that one looks great :)
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: do you think it will work if i overwrite the one generated by nvidia with the one i just showed you?
<yiyezhou123> Hi,does anyone know in mldonkey why still forbid me when i have added my IP in allow_ips?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: worth a try, rename the current one so you can keep the text
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: whats the difference with nvidia-96 and nvidia-96-modaliases?
<TheMaster> yiyezhou123: Did you restart the program/service?
<yiyezhou123> TheMaster: Hi,i input "mlnet" in command line.
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: the modaliases are what the additional drivers app uses as far as I am aware...
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: thanks..
<goddard> anyone have trouble getting multiple monitors to work with nvidia?
<Ben64> !anyone | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<TheMaster> yiyezhou123: Since it works on a client/server model, I'd think you'd have to do something like `sudo service mlkonkey restart`, but that's all I can say on the subject as I haven't used it.
<TheMaster> yiyezhou123: For more info on the subject, you could see their wiki at http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Allowed_ips
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: by the way, what iam following is this http://blog.martinsladek.com/2010/07/linux-nvidia-legacy-geforce2-96.html but with different drivers course.
<Axsuul> Is there a recommended workaround for sudo having a different PATH than what is normally in the bashrc?
<yiyezhou123> TheMaster: Thank you Master,I will try it.
<TheMaster> Hope it helps!
<Ben64> Axsuul: what do you mean
<Axsuul> Ben64: echo 'echo $PATH' | sudo sh AND echo $PATH give me two different paths
<sacarlson> Axsuul: edit the .bashrc file (or each user) or add a symbolic link to where it now says it is
<shelest> Hi there!
<shelest> I'm curious about firefox versions.
<sacarlson> Axsuul: oh sudo echo $PATH would probly be the .bashrc seen in /root/.bashrc
<shelest> Before the last update I had firefox version 3.*.* and after update I have firefox of the 10.0.2
<sacarlson> shelest: they have biger firefox versions and smaller ones,  what can I tell you
<Ben64> shelest: yes, 10 is the new version
<NitroTiger> sacarlson: I got it load under normal user  with help of libcap2-bin
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: uses the same as my user here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/850984/
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: is there some config for libcap2-bin?
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: apt-get install done, what's next?
<sgo11> hi, is anyone familiar with apache rewrite mod? how can I put multiple rules in one virtual host config file? eg: 1, http://pastebin.com/b1AR6XLd  2, http://pastebin.com/KBGrhx8J  thanks.
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: reboot, see what happens
<shelest> does it mean that they just skipped 7 major versions or what?
<Ben64> shelest: they've been updating quickly
<ActionParsnip> shelest: why is the version number of any value?
 * shelest curious about the major changes in each version.
<ActionParsnip> shelest: the change logs onlinewill probably say what's new in each
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: WOW, it boots for the first time without the "nomodeset" option :)
<NitroTiger> sacarlson: No make sure that it is present and then something like. setcap cap_net_raw,cap_net_admin=eip /usr/bin/dumpcap
<Ben64> shelest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Firefox_%28Rapid_release_development_cycle%29
<ActionParsnip> shelest: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/releases/   go crazy
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: nice
<shelest> I'm kinda conservative with numbering. te version changes in my understanding requires major and valuable updates
<NitroTiger> sacarlson: And some more and it shows all adapters
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: how will i know if the card is installed? the resolution seems low
<ActionParsnip> shelest: mozilla team have increased release frequency
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: run the nvidia settings app
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: if you get an error message, its not loaded
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: ya it seems older versions of wireshark we didn't need to sudo so I guess they used some similar method before
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: nvidia settings app? how?
<Axsuul> sacarlson: have any idea how I might be able to get this to work? It seems like the PATH isn't getting passed along https://gist.github.com/77021d5d6070d807a6b4
<Ben64> NyLes: nvidia-settings
<NyLes> ActionParsnip: i again accesed hardware drivers and it say, driver is activated but not in use?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: under system menu, or press ALT+F2 and run:  nvidia-settings
<average_drifter> can I make "that's what she said jokes" with a girl ? I mean, is it something that people would do ?
<shelest> the next news will be: Firefox 11 released. Major changes: Version number
<sacarlson> Axsuul: sudo whereis aplicationofinterest
<Ben64> shelest: then go complain to mozilla?
<pangolin> average_drifter: no, and also off topic for this channel
<shelest> just curious
<ActionParsnip> shelest: its just a number
<stercor> I'm wanting to remove some old backup directories on a flash drive.  Even as root I get the message that it's a read-only file system.  I can't change the perms because of the read-only problem.  Any pointers?
<Axsuul> sacarlson: that doesn't give me the proper path
<Axsuul> it just gives a blank
<average_drifter> pangolin: you're an off topic nazi
<ActionParsnip> stercor: is the partition healthy?
<shelest> ok fine
<stercor> ActionParsnip: y
<shelest> i'm just too old for that shit. :(
<stercor> ActionParsnip: AFAIKT
<ActionParsnip> stercor: if it's uhealthy and the OS detects it, it will be mounted read only.
<pangolin> average_drifter: doesn't change the fact that your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> stercor: what file system does it use?
<stercor> vfat
<sacarlson> Axsuul: what path does it give you?  I'm sure it's not a perfect method but just create a sybolic link to where it says it is
<pangolin> shelest: please mind the language
<average_drifter> pangolin: maybe it has, I was actually discussing with a girl some ubuntu-related topics and then I wanted to make such a joke
<shelest> pardon my French.
<ActionParsnip> stercor: get t checked (wth the partition unmounted) so that you know its healty
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: it says, that i am not using nvidia x driver?
<average_drifter> pangolin: and I didn't know if it's something people would do so I came to #ubuntu to get my question answered
<NitroTiger> sacarlson: What you mean - I'm on 1.6.2
<average_drifter> pangolin: just drop the NAZI attitude, kthx !
<pangolin> average_drifter: This is a support channel, not a relationship advice channel.
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: please edit your x configuration file?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: then run:  gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and see what is going on
<pixelhack> hello all
<Silverlion> pixelhack: hey there
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: way older I guess like back in 2007 or 2008 versions
<goddard> Ben64: thanks buddy
<average_drifter> pangolin: ...pff
<pixelhack> not much just working on installing arch
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: I suggest you wipe out Lucid and install Oneiric, it will probably work a bit better
<pixelhack> in the virtual machine what about you silverlion?
<average_drifter> pangolin: you're a complete NAzi
<sacarlson> NitroTiger: you don't have sudo priv so you looking for a work around?  I thought you found the solution
<pangolin> average_drifter: enough with the godwin.
<Silverlion> pixelhack: lying in bed being sick :( but we better go for an offtopic channel ;)
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: but i think my drivers won't be recognize there. I've tried 10.10 and it doesn't recognize my video card
<NitroTiger> sacarlson: Yes I got work around
<Silverlion> pixelhack: this is for support mostly
<pixelhack> ahhh ok
<pixelhack> oh ok
<pixelhack> sorry second time in xchat
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: the log ahs a lot of text, which part of this?
<enchilado> average_drifter: maybe you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<enchilado> if it's related to Ubuntu but not actually Ubuntu support
<Silverlion> pixelhack: no need to be ;) just follow me in #ubuntu-offtopic by typing /join CHANNEL NAME
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: read it, it shows the x server being built
<average_drifter> pangolin: you're a fubbling NAZI .. stop acting like a NAZI, I'm free to ask what I want where I want, and this channel is no exception, please /part if you feel you don't like it
<average_drifter> pangolin: or please /ignore me, if you don't like what I have to say, I don't give a fumble
<shelest> Can I have a question about English?
<ActionParsnip> shelest: i'd ask in a language channel. This is ubuntu support
<shelest> it is connected to Mozilla
<ActionParsnip> shelest: ok, shoot
<shelest> Can I describe the situation with firefox releases: demonstrative activity simulation?
<rlankf0> anyone know if i can do anything equivalent to iptables --log-uid with ufw ?
 * shelest not an English speaker
<rdw200169> rlankf0 ufw is iptables, just cut-down; if you know what you're doing, save yourself the hassle and just write your firewall in iptables
<Silverlion> shelest: what is your native language?
<shelest> Russian
<Silverlion> shelest: that is one of those i failed to learn ^^
<bazhang> shelest, try ##english
<shelest> ok thanks :)
<tandykid> test
<rlankf0> rdw200169: doesn't look like i can do it with ufw command line tool but i can add the rule to before.rules, thanks.
<stercor> ActionParsnip: fsck fixed some stuff; the flash drives are mounted vfat/rw, but I can't remove files.
<stercor> ActionParsnip: mkfs? clean off everything and start over?
<mnbv0987> in ubuntu 11.10, my laptop screen dims after 10 seconds of idle time when unplugged. how do i make it wait longer than 10 seconds?
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: weird, after generating the xorg.conf then reboot, it won't show anything again just black..
<las_> 全是英文交流？
<bambanx> guys i install gnome on ubuntu 11.10 , how in the hell i can put a launcher on the botton panel for show the desktop ?
<rdw200169> las_, join #ubuntu-cn
<Axsuul> sacarlson: It appears.. sudo -i foo  works
<NyLes_> how to remove xorg.conf in text mode?
<lyc256> 使得
<lyc256> 是的
<las_> 看不懂阿
<sacarlson> Axsuul: cool, I was just thinking about cd /path/to/foo; sudo foo
<pangolin> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Axsuul> sacarlson: i failed to mention that the script I was running has a shebang, which relies on the PATH so I can't do that =(
<NyLes_> how to remove xorg.conf in text mode?
<Abooda> bambanx: it's startlingly easy
<bambanx> how Abooda ?
<Abooda> bambanx: you just right-click, choose "add to panel"
<sacarlson> Axsuul: ok cool or then you could just use the full pathname then
<zykotic10> NyLes_: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" should work
<ari_stress> hi bil
<bambanx> Abooda, when i right click on my gnome on the panel i dont see nothing :/
<mrantims> is it possible to upgrade linux-image using dpkg/apt-get? (by update I mean removing the old version.)
<ari_stress> mrantims: maybe, but not good
<Abooda> bambanx: have you tried this after a re-start?
<bambanx> Abooda, yeah
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<Ben64> mrantims: yes, should happen automagically
<bambanx> Abooda, maybe i need install other things on my gnome
<share> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NyLes_> zykotic10: ActionParsnip thanks ^^
<sacarlson> Axsuul: oh unless your script runs other scripts in that PATH, then your solution sounds good to me
<vidb> Hello, I get this error after every update http://paste.ubuntu.com/851003/ , anyone may help me please ?
<Ben64> vidb: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"
<sacarlson> vidb: maybe remove that repository from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotic10> vidb: edgy?  wow
<sacarlson> zykotic10: vidb oh ya that's too old I think
<ActionParsnip> vidb: mixing debian repos in ubuntu is not advised, nor is it supported.
<c0ax> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> vidb: what is the output of Ben64's command please
<vidb> ActionParsnip, : lsb_release -sd
<vidb> ActionParsnip, : Ubuntu 11.10
<god-zotac> whats the correct way to see what pulled in a package as a dependency?  in other words i want to see what package B is a direct dependency of package A. i want to see what package A is exactly
<vidb> I have to remove the repository ?
<zykotic10> god-zotac: "apt-cache depends foo" and/or "apt-cache rdepends foo" might help
<ActionParsnip> vidb: remove the repo, it isn't for your release
<god-zotac> zykotic10:: they don't show the packages that are only installed though do they? it shows everything in the apt cache db installed and not installed, doesnt it?
<ActionParsnip> vidb: did you do something to your OS to make it 'upgrade' from debian to ubuntu?
<sacarlson> vidb: you could be running a version of ubuntu that is so old that it is no longer supported
<god-zotac> if so that would leave me with another problem, filtering out which packages are actually installed in that output..
<NyLes_> ahm, how will i know the kernel version of ubuntu i am using?
<god-zotac> NyLes_:: uname -r
<helioz> Hello, I can't access websites by url, but I can by their IP, I believe something is wrong with DNS, is there any possibility to set up a local DNS on Ubuntu?
<itbcn8> hey all. anyone know how to get Citrix ICA client working in Ubuntu 11.10? I install it, follow instuctions online, but still it does not run. thnx.
<NyLes_> god-zotac: thanks..
<helioz> And out of paranoia , I do have a list of ip addresses. :D
<zykotic10> god-zotac: depends and rdepends lists what depends and what reverse depends on package "foo"
<sacarlson> helioz: yes you can install bind9 or change dns address to an open one like google at 8.8.8.8
<god-zotac> zykotic10:: i understand that, but i only want to know what depends on it that is installed. not from everything in the mirrors that can be installed
<ActionParsnip> helioz: run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf       then retry the web
<soreau> helioz: Check /etc/resolv.conf and see what your nameserver is set to there
<mrantims> Ben64: when i using apt-get install linux-image, it doesn't remove anything. same thing happens with packages like linux-image-server
<vidb> ActionParsnip: No, I think I have added it when I applied a Tutorials.. I forgot :S
<ActionParsnip> vidb: there is a wine ppa if you need one
<helioz> Thanks, good day people.
<Ben64> mrantims: well you can remove old ones with apt-get then
<vidb> ActionParsnip: How can I add it please ?
<zykotic10> god-zotac: i take it, you aren't clear on what a dependency is
<ActionParsnip> vidb: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<god-zotac> zykotic10:: yes i am very clear on what a dependency is
<ActionParsnip> vidb: as I said, remove the edgy repos, they will NOT work in your OS
<god-zotac> zykotic10:: heres the deal.. i want to see what depends on mysql.. i want to see what pulls it in.  not every package that is available in the repositories that depends on mysql
<ActionParsnip> vidb: how did you add it
<vidb> ActionParsnip: and what about this : deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe , how can I replace it ?
<NyLes_> i forgot to backup my xorg lol, is it ok to just delete the existing xorg then a new one will be generated at reboot?
<zykotic10> god-zotac: so use rdepends then
<ActionParsnip> vidb: just delete the line
<god-zotac> zykotic10:: rdepends shows the reverse dependencies of mysql that are available. not just the ones installed
<god-zotac> zykotic10:: and depends will show the dependencies that mysql depends on
<god-zotac> i am very clear of that, but i want it to only output in the list it produces packages that i do have installed
<llutz_> god-zotac: install aptitude, aptitude why mysql
<zykotic10> god-zotac: i'm sorry.  I see your point, my mistake
<god-zotac> llutz_:: thank you
<soreau> god-zotac: apt-cache rdepends <pkg>
<god-zotac> soreau:: no, thats not what i want..
<god-zotac> try it yourself and you will see why..
<zykotic10> soreau: ;) i does list everything (as i just discovered, not only what is installed)
<llutz_> god-zotac: you might fiddle a bit with the results to get the _real_ package causing mysql being instlled
<NyLes_> i forgot to backup my xorg lol, is it ok to just delete the existing xorg then a new one will be generated at reboot?
<zykotic10> NyLes_: xorg.conf is NOT autogenerated (in ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: no a new one is not generated
<god-zotac> llutz_:: yea what i am asking for is the equivalent to equery d pkgname  in gentoo ;)
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: thats why I always say to rename
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: hahaha ok il just reinstall it again..
<llutz_> god-zotac: whatever that is, i don't know gentoo except the name
<mrantims> Ben64: Thanks
<god-zotac> llutz_:: it will show only installed pkgs that are depending on the pkgname you specify in the cmd
<Jordan_U> god-zotac: I missed most of the conversation, but "aptitude why packagename" may be what you want.
<vidb> ActionParsnip: I found two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe  and deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main , well the second one is related to Wine ,I don't know what the first was for and how can I replace it :S
<llutz_> god-zotac:ok, thats what " aptitude why mysql " does
<soreau> vidb: you should comment out any lines with references to ubuntu versions other then the one you are currently running, then run apt-get update
<god-zotac> yep it helps a lot,  the apt-cache rdepends is rather useless unless you was just wanting to check every single package in the mirrors that depended on something
<soreau> well, probably remove not just comment
<vidb> sordina: But should I replace it ?
<soreau> vidb: If it isnt for your distro version it likely wont work anyway so get rid of them since it could cause breakage
<god-zotac> meh. this is still not producing anything relevant to the situation.. i have mysql-server installed, and when i pretend to remove it it wants to remove these pkgs:  libnet-daemon-perl libdbi-perl mysql-server-core-5.5 mysql-client-core-5.5 libdbd-mysql-perl libplrpc-perl mysql-server-5.5 mysql-client-5.5
<vidb> soreau: Ok, thanks.
<god-zotac> however, when i do the aptitude why mysql-server  all i get is this:  i   rsyslog       Suggests rsyslog-mysql | rsyslog-pgsql p   rsyslog-mysql Suggests mysql-server
<god-zotac> i see no connection in the two..
<llutz_> god-zotac:  seems you installed recommends/suggests too, not only depends
<soreau> god-zotac: Have you tried actually removing it then reinstalling only the package you want?
<god-zotac> llutz_:: funny because i don't have the rsyslog-mysql stuff installed
<ActionParsnip> vidb: remove both
<god-zotac> soreau::  im just trying to figure out how to see what is pulling things in on ubuntu.. i've not used ubuntu much in the past, and i'm trying to use some common package management features that i see are important.. compared to what i am use to anyway
<soreau> god-zotac: So check the depends for each package of interest?
<vidb> I have a second problem, when I do 'sudo apt-get update' I get an error asking to 'sudo apt-get autoremove' because a packet called "fgfs-base" is installed and its no longer necessary.. and when I do 'sudo apt-get autoremove' I get this error : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<god-zotac> soreau:: depends will just tell what the pkg depends on its self..   rdepends with the apt-cache method will show reverse dependencies of everything available, not just those installed.. thats the point
<ActionParsnip> !info fgfs-base
<soreau> god-zotac: I guess I am not understanding the problem.. sounds like you have everything you need
<ubottu> fgfs-base (source: fgfs-base): Flight Gear Flight Simulator -- base files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0-1 (oneiric), package size 197486 kB, installed size 298492 kB
<ActionParsnip> vidb: fgfs-base is only in debian
<ActionParsnip> oops, maybe not
<vidb> It wont be removed :S
<soreau> vidb: See this is why you shouldnt add incorrect repos
<ActionParsnip> vidb: try this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<god-zotac> soreau:: the problem is i don't see a readily available tool to produce output of pkg names that are dependant on the pkg you specify.. its not really hard to see what im wanting.. the aptitude why  seems like it would be the right thing, but its not producing any output similar to what packages will be removed when i pretend to remove the pkg that im wanting to know the reverse dependencies of
<soreau> god-zotac: But doesnt (pretend) removing the package give you that information?
<NyLes_> zykotic10 how again to stop xserver? i forgot sorry..
<god-zotac> dependency trees are normally    Package A -> Package B -> Package C  and so on.. where A is the pkg you try to install,  B is a direct dependency of A, and C is a direct dependency of B.. ok say that mysql-server is the C in the equation.. I want to know what A and B are..
<soreau> NyLes_: sudo service gdm stop
<zykotic10> NyLes_: ctrl+alt+f1 then "sudo service gdm stop"
<NyLes_> zykotic10: soreau thanks..
<Guest80881> hi guys, I just install 11.10 on a machine that already had Fedora16 on an LVM. Ubuntu overwrote my previous grub settings and I don't know how to boot into my Fedora now. Any help?
<zykotic10> Guest80881: have you tried running "sudo update-grub" to see if it's automatically added?
<soreau> Guest80881: You might have to reinstall/configure grub from fedora.. possibly from a live session
<Guest80881> zykotic10: yes I did; didn't help :(
<soreau> Guest80881: Or you might be able to chroot into fedora
<branant> That is where Lilo rues the world
<Guest80881> soreau: I can't seem to get in Fedora though; if I were in a live session, how could I install it?
<Guest80881> soreau: sorry, chroot?
<soreau> ! chroot | Guest80881
<ubottu> Guest80881: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<soreau> Guest80881: You might have to ask for details in the fedora channel though
<ActionParsnip> Guest80881: run:  sudo update-grub     do you see fedora listed?
<Guest80881> oh I see...let me look that up
<longwuyuan_> #join #chinalug
<shawn_> anyone here running the new gnome
<mmaksimov> Is there an easy way to create a bootable usb media for 10.04 under non-ubuntu linux? unetbootin media fails with "cannot find cdrom".
<Guest80881> ActionParsnip: I do not. I'm thinking that's because in a separate LVM
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: most will be
<soreau> ! grub | Guest80881: You can search for chroot in this link:
<ubottu> Guest80881: You can search for chroot in this link:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Guest80881> I should note, that in my nautilus, the Fedora partiton does not show up, though it does in gparted and fdisk
<shawn_> i cant seem to get any videos displayed like on youtube
<Guest80881> ubottu: sweet, thanks, looking it up
<ubottu> Guest80881: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shawn_> after updating gnome
<soreau> Guest80881: Its probably just not being mounted
<Guest80881> soreau: hmm, good point, let me try
<soreau> ! flash | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: what video have you seen?
<shawn_> i installed flash already :(
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: oh you mean flash isn't working?
<shawn_> its installed but no videos can display in youtube :(
<shawn_> or veoh
<shawn_> actually any video website haha
<soreau> ! restricted | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vidb> ActionParsnip: I get the same error with fgfs-base when I type "sudo apt-get install -f"
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: can you use a PASTEBIN and give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<soreau> vidb: Does it work if you just try to remove it?
<ActionParsnip> vidb: uninstall the package, it may help
<shawn_> i uninstalled the package and reinstalled ahhh
<Guest80881> soreau: eh, I get a -> can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab; I should edit those files, right?
<soreau> Guest80881: fstab, yes. You shouldnt need to mess with mtab though
<vidb> sordina, ActionParsnip: I get the same error everytime I try to remove it : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shawn_> No LSB modules are available.
<shawn_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<shawn_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<shawn_> Release:	11.10
<shawn_> Codename:	oneiric
<FloodBot1> shawn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn_> Linux shawn-ThinkPad 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:44:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<soreau> Guest80881: fstab is what will be auto mounted, mtab serves as a system mechanism to tell what was mounted so it knows when it boots
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: I said pastebin. I even put it in caps...
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: think about it....
<shawn_> sorry! haha
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: I put it in caps
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: why did you STILL paste in here
<Guest80881> soreau: hmm, do you know I can determine the appropriate options for that file? like the UUID?
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: If yo make a pastebin that wont't happen, which is why I said to make a pastebin...
<soreau> ! uuid | Guest80881
<ubottu> Guest80881: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<soreau> Guest80881: You can just use /dev/whatever instead of the uuid
<Guest80881> ooh, sweet
<extender> this installation is taking a very long time, how can I tell if it's frozen?
<soreau> Guest80881: Then to test it, sudo mount -a
<shawn_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest80881> testing it, brb
<shawn_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> extender: installation of what?
<extender> 11.10 desktop
<NyLes_> !paste | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: please see above
<ActionParsnip> extender: whatis the message in the installer?
<dirtycookie> hi, i tried to install ffmpeg from source, how can I undo of that i did
<extender> it's just stuck on the "any questions?" screen
<extender> I can't see any terminal
<shawn_> !pastebin - No LSB modules are available.
<ubottu> shawn_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shawn_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<shawn_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<shawn_> Release:	11.10
<shawn_> Codename:	oneiric
<FloodBot1> shawn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn_> Linux shawn-ThinkPad 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:44:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: paste the text in the pastebin, and click the paste button. When the screen changes copy the new url in the address bar and paste THAT in the channel
<soreau> dirtycookie: Sometimes you can just do make uninstall
<dirtycookie> soreau: just "uninstall"
<soreau> dirtycookie: Then reinstall ffmpeg package from the repos
<ActionParsnip> extender: what is above the progress bar?
<extender> ActionParsnip: there is no progress bar
<soreau> extender: How far along did you get in the installer?
<shawn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851031/
<ActionParsnip> extender: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_z4OQZOueC7w/S8GU9s7z1SI/AAAAAAAAAaQ/qTAMCrlN1EI/s1600/Ubuntu10.04Beta2Install2.png   something like that on screen
<extender> I entered all the information, username, password, time zone
<shawn_> ahh i learn
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: if you dodn't know, why didn't you ask how to use the pastebin?
<soreau> shawn_: Yes that is how to pastebin. You should always use a pastebin service for more than a few lines
<mmaksimov> Hi. Is there an easy way to create a bootable usb media for 10.04 under non-ubuntu linux? unetbootin media fails with "cannot find cdrom".
<extender> my window is titles "install" and there is no progress bar, it paged through all of the information screens, and now it's at the last one for hours
<shawn_> sorry i am new
<shawn_> let me give you the correct link
<shawn_> with the correct output
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: what is the output of:    dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<shawn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851032/
<sgo11> hi, anyone know how to use apache rewrite mod? thanks.
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: good enogh :)
<soreau> extender: After partitioning, it should have had a progress bar installing files while you are entering this information
<shawn_> haha
<extender> you can rmeote in and take a look
<soreau> extender: Did you check the md5sum of the bootable image you are using?
<extender> yes, it all checked out
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851037/
<shawn_> you are awesome
<shawn_> thank you very much
<soreau> extender: Not sure what happened.. is the system still responsive?
<extender> yup
<extender> I'm in the live desktop
<extender> can I see if there is still disk activity?
<soreau> Can you start gparted ok?
<extender> gparted up, only sees 1 drive
<ActionParsnip> extender: press CTRL+ALT+T   and run:  top     what command is using most CPU?
<soreau> extender: Im not sure what to tell you than to try again.. an installation on a reasonably modern pc shouldnt take more than an hour
<extender> xorg, then kworker
<soreau> extender: Did you tell it to install updates and not have it connected to the internet?
<extender> no updates
<ActionParsnip> extender: any of them using a lot, or is the CPU quite idle?
<dirtydevil> I want to create a partition using gparted in my ubuntu 10.10 laptop, but I have only one drive and in that ubuntu is installed. help please
<vidb> ActionParsnip: I tried with http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage , but I get always the same error when I type sudo apt-get install -f .. Should I remove /var/lib/dpkg.backup now? Look that It take a lot of space..
<extender> pretty much idle, it's installing to a flash drive, how do I see if it's still being written to?
<soreau> dirtydevil: Resize the existing partition from a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> vidb: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename       obviously change the name
<vidb> ActionParsnip: the same error..  fgfs-base
<vidb> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dirtydevil> soreau: and in that case  any chance of data loss? as my data is very impotant and don't have any thing for backup?
<soreau> vidb: Now you see why not to use repos that arent for your version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vidb: is this a fresh install?
<vidb> soreau: Yes.. :( But there is no way to remove it ?
<soreau> dirtydevil: Yes there is a chance for data loss. You should always backup your data
<dirtydevil> soreau: how to avoid data loss?
<soreau> ! backup | dirtydevil
<ubottu> dirtydevil: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vidb> ActionParsnip: No, I think it was installed with Tor or Wine.. Maybe I applied a debian tutorial or something else
<ActionParsnip> vidb: so it was an upgrade?
<soreau> dirtydevil: From my experience, you neednt worry if the hard drive is in good health and you make sure to keep power to the laptop while resizing the partition in gparted in the live session
<soreau> and dont let it go to sleep etc
<extender> it didn't give me the option to select which drive to install to at the beginning
<vidb> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure
<soreau> extender: You should have reached a partitioning stage where it automatically runs gparted
<ActionParsnip> vidb: did you have natty before, then use the internet to uprade to Oneiric?
<soreau> extender: Pretty much at the very beginning after time zone etc
<vidb> ActionParsnip: Yes !
<vidb> That is it
<ActionParsnip> vidb: then its an upgrade isn't it....
<extender> it gave me the option to "erase everything and install"
<dirtydevil> soreau: thanks, yeah both conditions are fulfilled
<extender> trying everything again
<soreau> extender: Yea that will wipe the system hard drive
<vidb> ActionParsnip: Yes
<soreau> extender: You want to choose manual partition then select your usb device
<extender> it makes quite a few assumptions about where I want to install it if there are already operating systems installed
<sgo11> for apache virtual host config file, the default defines <Directory /> Options None AllowOverride None</Directory>. My question is: can I simply remove this <Directory /> block? Do we need this definition for security reasons? thanks.
<extender> I want a fresh install, but I want it to ignore other OSes
<soreau> extender: Yes that is why there is the manual partitioning option (which I always use)
<soreau> ! who | extender
<ubottu> extender: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dRounse> why wont minecraft work on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vidb: all I can suggest is that you force install the deb, may help.
<soreau> extender: If you are installing an OS to a machine you cant just ignore the other ones
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: it does work
<extender> soreau: I don't know how to pmake the partitions as if it were an "automatic" install
<soreau> dRounse: It does
<dRounse> i cant get it to work
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: client or server?
<soreau> extender: Well youd better do some reading then
<dRounse> client
<extender> soreau: right now it seems my best solution is to unplug the other hard drives while installing
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: what have you tried? what happened when you tried it?
<soreau> ! usb | extender
<ubottu> extender: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soreau> extender: No you dont need to unplug anything, just read and learn
<dRounse> i have jre6 installed and it just loads on the bottom bar and doesnt actually pop up
<Ben64> dRounse: how are you running it
<soreau> extender: AFAICT, you are trying to setup a persistent usb pendrive
<extender> soreau: I'd rather not, but it seems to be the fastest solution right now
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL_VaOew_hY
<extender> soreau: I have one already, I'm trying to install ubuntu to a desktop
<dRounse> i saved the .jar to a folder named minecraft and right click on the .jar and press open with jre6
<extender> soreau: from the usb drive
<soreau> extender: If you dont want to learn, Im not sure why you are here
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: don't even need all that
<Ben64> just "java -jar minecraft.jar"
<Ben64> easy peasy
<soreau> <ubottu> extender: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Ben64> dRounse: try from command line
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: indeed bt if it was so asy, user wouldn't be having the issue ;)
<skumlesen> is there a command that lists all installed packets / deb's on a computer, via dpkg or aptitude?
<llutz_> skumlesen: dpkg -l
<soreau> skumlesen: dpkg -l
<skumlesen> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> skumlesen: dpkg -l > ~/Desktop/packages.txt; gedit ~/Desktop/packages.txt
<cirwin> I'm having difficulty mounting an hfs+ volume on my ubuntu
<cirwin> it keeps saying [  242.479806] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
<cirwin> though I've tried various offsets as suggested by mmls (taking the numbers and multiplying them by 512 as suggested in the blogosphere)
<soreau> ! hfs | cirwin
<ubottu> cirwin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> skumlesen: may want to grep -v '^rc'     as the lines starting with rc are not installed, but ave residual configs from removed packages
<cirwin> soreau: at the moment the hfs+ thing is in a file on another disk
<cirwin> can I mount that in the same way?
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cirwin> okok, I'm reading :)
<gogo_> hi, I need help....My BIOS is not detecting hard disk, Windows is not detecting hard disk, Ubuntu is not detecting hard disk but disk utility in live mode is listing 'PATA Host Adapter' and 'Sata Host Adapter' but no options under them. What happened?
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: sounds like the drive died, BIOS not detecting the drive is bad
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: may need to open the system and check connectors (with the power OFF)
<gogo_> ActionParsnip: I pulled it out and replaced firmly...still
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: sounds like its dead, does it spin up?
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: is it PATA or SATA?
<dRounse> i got it
<dRounse> i had to write a script
<gogo_> ActionParsnip: uhm I don't know...both? I think disk is spinning...should i remove disk guard and check?
<soreau> gogo_: If your bios cant detect your hard disk, its likely a hardware issue. Check cables are firmly attached and the drive isnt dead
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: so we were'nt wrong were we...it DOES work
<gogo_> why disk utilty is listing sata and pata host adapter....are they ports?
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: those are the controllers on the motherboard
<gogo_> oh...w8 i check if disk is spinning or not
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: with no drives attached, they'd still show
<gogo_> oh i see
<gogo_> pata is ide and sata ACHI...sorry i hv no clue wat r these
<astro5> anyone know anything about programming? when i try to compile a an openGL sample program i can't use "-lGL" i have to use "-lglut"....how do i get openGL working again?
<gogo_> Actio
<soreau> astro5: What do you mean you cant use "-lGL"?
<gogo_> ActionParsnip: I think hard disk is spinning...its warm and i can feel vibrations from it after touching it
<astro5> when i try to compile/build a program i should be able to type "g++ -o file file.cpp -lGL" but now i have to type "-lglut" instead of "-lGL"
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: could try a different cable if you have one
<soreau> astro5: why?
<astro5> i dont know why, that is my problem
<astro5> i have GL in /usr/include
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: if its a PATA drive, mke sure it's set as master and on it's own controller to avoid complications with conflicting devices on the same channel
<gogo_> ActionParsnip: uhm cable?....there are two slots in which disk fits in laptop...there is no cable :(
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: oh, laptop makes it a bit trickier
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: try resetting BIOS to failsafe defaults
<gogo_> ActionParsnip: did it already
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: i'd say dead drive then
<soreau> ! who | astro5
<ubottu> astro5: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<solars> hey, I've yday installed cpufreq and it was working, now I always get cpufreqd-get 'no cpufreqd socket found' /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start doesn't change it - any idea?
<gogo_> ActionParsnip: is there a utility to confrim it in Ubuntu?
<astro5> the error i get is "usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<soreau> astro5: You are saying you cant but you arent saying what happens when you try
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: you may be able to test it using the manufactrers tool on the ultimate boot cd
<soreau> astro5: maybe try ldconfig
<rabbi1> where can i find a particular font in ubuntu, can't see in /usr/share/fonts
<smittix> I have a Elantech Touchpad and for some reason I have to touch quite hard for the cursor to move. It's as if its not reporting pressure properly. Can anyone help with this?
<soreau> astro5: Also make sure you have mesa-common-dev installed
<gogo_> ActionParsnip: thanks...i will try ultimate boot cd
<astro5> i do
<astro5> soreau: i already checked in /usr/include and GL is there
<rabbi1> where can i find a particular font in ubuntu, can't see in /usr/share/fonts
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<soreau> astro5: Well its not particularly a ubuntu issue but did it used to work at one point?
<astro5> soreau:  yes it worked in the past, my gut tells me it has something to do with me trying the proprietary ATI graphics driver, then uninstalling that because i didnt like it
<astro5> i think it messed up the linking of GL somehow
<soreau> astro5: That sounds plausible. Try reinstalling mesa-common-dev
<soreau> astro5: Also what is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer?
<astro5> soreau: output of glxinfo | grep renderer is "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880
<soreau> astro5: alright, that is good, just try reinstalling that package and possibly xserver-xorg-core
<rocknlew49> I am lost....someone help me configure this...lol
<astro5> soreau: i already reinstalled xserver-xorg-core....what is best way to reinstall mesa-common-dev? can i just do it via GUI in synaptic package manager?
<soreau> astro5: yes or apt-get install --reinstall <pkg>
<astro5> ok, thanks. i'll try it
<piquadrat> Hi. Is there any way to install the Sun JDK on oneiric/precise? My IDE insists on the Sun flavor and doesn't work with OpenJDK...
<madgoat> hi ! please see my new web site if you nedd a nice dual boot, see you http://www.linux2deal.byethost4.com
<soreau> ! java | piquadrat
<ubottu> piquadrat: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<rocknlew49> After 20 years of Windows..I am now using unbuntu..HELPME....I am lost....How do you install programs?? What do you use to mange them?
<[deXter]> piquadrat, http://ubuntuportal.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-development-kit-7-jdk7-in-ubuntu-11-1012-04-via-ppa/
<soreau> ! synaptic | rocknlew49
<ubottu> rocknlew49: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<[deXter]> rocknlew49, This is a great introduction for newbies: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<piquadrat> [deXter]: thanks!
<[deXter]> rocknlew49, And some more detailed info can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<vidb> ActionParsnip: I solved the fgfs-base problem :D
<vidb> I simply removed wine1.3
<ActionParsnip> vidb: ahhhh, makes sense
<ActionParsnip> vidb: see what bad software sources does now?
<mdob> hi, how can I get this exact glibc /lib/i386-linux-gnu/tls/i686/nosegneg/libc.so.6 ?
<mdob> ubuntu 11.04
<vidb> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> vidb: glad you got there dude
<vidb> Thanks for your help!
<ActionParsnip> vidb: anytime :)
<NyLes_> how to edit xorg.conf in terminal? xserver is not working..
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: thanks man..
<klawd> hi! can someone tell me how to get snd-hda-intel module?
<llutz_> klawd: its part of the kernel-package
<danslo> Didn't come here to ask for help. Just wanted to say that Skype can die a slowly death in the fiery pits of hell
<danslo> worst. application. ever.
<enchilado> danslo: then why choose this channel?
<klawd> llutz_: my sound did work a couple of weeks ago. now i tried again and it does not
<danslo> enchilado: because skype on LINUX sucks, and in my case skype on UBUNTU
<klawd> i remember installing something with aptitude and it deinstalled a bunch of stuff
<klawd> i need sound right now
<llutz_> danslo: stop ranting here.
<ActionParsnip> danslo: never had an issue
<enchilado> danslo: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<klawd> i tried pretty much everything. can't get it to work. you think you can help me?
<danslo> ActionParsnip: on 64bit?
<enchilado> if you're not asking for support on how to make it work better
<ActionParsnip> danslo: in either
<danslo> enchilado: that's the thing, it cant be made better
<ActionParsnip> danslo: what is your issue with it?
<enchilado> danslo: well, then there's no point talking about it here! :P
<danslo> ActionParsnip: it crashes all the time, voice randomly stops until you pkill it
<ActionParsnip> danslo: did you install the deb from the website?
<ActionParsnip> danslo: what sound chip do you use?
<danslo> software center
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: how can i Save it? after editting?
<zay> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<klawd> could someone please help me get my sound to work? it would be very much appreciated
<danslo> ActionParsnip: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: ctrl+X, Y, ENTER
<ActionParsnip> danslo: the oneon the website is slightly later version
<astro5> soreau: reinstalling mesa-common-dev didnt work. but when i go to nautilus in /usr/lib/libGL.so there is an "x" on the file, and when i click on it, it says: "The Link "libGL.so" is Broken. Move it to Trash? This link cannot be used, because its target "/usr/lib/libGL.so.1" doesn't exist"
<danslo> ActionParsnip: Guess its worth a try
<ActionParsnip> danslo: so whatexactly have you tried in order to make it work?
<danslo> ActionParsnip: there's not much to try, the application pretty much segfaults... I cant even select different audio subsystem (only PA is available)
<ActionParsnip> danslo: remember to run:  rm -r ~/.Skype    so you get vanilla settings
<Ben64> danslo: have you tried removing pulseaudio
<danslo> ActionParsnip: and I suppose ubuntu updated its repository because the one I download from the site is the exact same rev as the one installed
<danslo> Ben64: and break the other half of my system, I think I'll pass on that one ;D
<soreau> astro5: Yea fglrx screwed that up. Try removing that file then reinstalling mesa-common-dev and libgl1-mesa-dev
<Ben64> removing pulseaudio breaks nothing
<Ben64> i remove it from all my systems
<danslo> ActionParsnip: tried that - I don't think its related... my co-workers experience the same buggyness
<ActionParsnip> danslo: not sure, as far as I am ware the one on the site is later, which may help
<astro5> soreau:  so i just need to remove the libGL.so file only?
<soreau> astro5: yea then reinstall those two packages and make sure it's restored
<astro5> ok, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> danslo: even works under xpud here...
<danslo> Ben64: I've been through enough alsamixer hell in the past .. thanks but I'll pass on that one :)
<Ben64> danslo: probably solves your problem
<Ben64> danslo: i always have issues with pulseaudio, removing it works
<NyLes_> what suppose to be the problem when it has no display? is it with the driver or the xorg.conf? this is tiring..
<danslo> ActionParsnip: well it "works"... but it randomly crashes, randomly shows you as online but wont let you send messages or calls, randomly stops in the middle of a call until you kill -9 skype and start it again, etc
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: try oneiric, it may help
<llutz_> danslo: well for some it works, for some it doesn't. since its proprietary crap, you have to accept that or just don't use it.
<danslo> llutz_: I wish I could stop using it... company is on its nuts though
<klawd> could someone please help me get my sound to work? it would be very much appreciated
<Ben64> !details | klawd
<ubottu> klawd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> klawd: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<klawd> Ben64: i don'
<klawd> Ben64: i don't get sound on my speaker
<Ben64> klawd: try what ActionParsnip said
<klawd> ActionParsnip: one sec
<danslo> llutz_: it's a similar situation to the reason why I wrote (parts of) mangler (http://www.mangler.org/) .... yes the used standards SUCK, but some people are stuck with it
<ActionParsnip> klawd: upload to the server and a URL will be generated
<klawd> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d23fef0d79eb93cb4ed0df68a3cff328ba2a3542
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: oneiric is the 11.10 right?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: yes
<NyLes_> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<ActionParsnip> klawd: if you run:  alsamixer     are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<klawd> ActionParsnip: the snd-intel-hda auto i added earlier
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: will it work fine even my RAM is only 512MB?
<klawd> ActionParsnip: no. headphone is muted and i can't change it
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: yes, its the minimum. I'd go for Xubuntu or Lubuntu to free up more RAM for your apps
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: Lubuntu 11.10?
<thevaliantx> i am trying to install google earth, but am getting this message just before the install completes:
<klawd> ActionParsnip: but i have it plugged in at the front. and master front is cranked and unmuted
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: sure, it'll run well :)
<klawd> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<thevaliantx> "Errors were encountered while processing: firmware-b43legacy-installer"
<ActionParsnip> klawd: does the system have a make and model?
<klawd> ActionParsnip: "system"?
<thevaliantx> i don't know enough about apt and wireless drivers.  my computer is a Dell Inspiron 1545.  what do i do to apt to get google earth to install and for the error message that I am getting to go away?
<ActionParsnip> klawd: yes, the computer you are using is a system
<klawd> ActionParsnip: yes. but which component do you mean? it's not a dell or some other kind of preconf
<kala13x> hello boys. I've problem with my VGA Driver, im trying install ubuntu 11.10 but it doesnot works with my VGA model (NVIDIA GeForce 8500) can anyone help me. p.s. sorry for my bad english
<ActionParsnip> klawd: the whole thing, is it a branded pc?
<klawd> no
<ActionParsnip> kala13x: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> klawd: ok and it's a desktop system?
<klawd> ActionParsnip: yes
<kala13x> ActionParsnip: and how i can do this?
<ActionParsnip> klawd: not sure then dude, that alsa link is dead handy. My sound troubleshooting isn't great
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | kala13x
<ubottu> kala13x: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<kala13x> ActionParsnip, ubottu: ok. thanks
<klawd> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks for trying
<MeirD> Hello. In order to scan for HCTL I need to write the CTL to /sys/class/scsi_host/host%d/scan file..  I tried using :~ echo 0:97:0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan
<MeirD> However, I get Permission Denied error... how am I supposed to do it?
<llutz_> MeirD: echo 0:97:0 |sudo tee /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan
<NyLes_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: echo "0:97:0" | sudo tee /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan
<MeirD> thnx!
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: the file is owned by root, so you will need sudo to edit it
<MeirD> why mine doesnt work?
<MeirD> so why not sudo echo 0:97:0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: sudo doesn't traverse the '>' operator
<MeirD> oh, didnt know that. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: the only bitwith sudo powr there is the echo command
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: how again i can restore the backup xorg?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: rename it with mv
<MeirD> thnx!
<ndlovu> sometimes when I plug in my 3G usb modem, it doesn't show up in the network panel. 'lshw -C network' recognises it, but says it's DISABLED. Any idea how to enable it?
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: the nvidia-xconfig automatically backups my xorg.conf and it is xorg.conf.backup
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: cool
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: so how will irestore it?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: rename the current xorg.conf first
<MeirD> weird.. I get error: tee: /sys/class/scsi_host/host97/scan: Invalid Argument
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: so you have the one currently running
<MeirD> (and before it echoes "0:97:0")
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: could always run:  sudo -i
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: how will irename it on terminal?
<llutz_> ls -l /sys/class/scsi_host
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: then you can run:      echo 0:97:0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan     as you expect
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: my xserver is not running :D
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: look at the command I gave, and think....
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: doesn't matter in CLI
<kapz> hi I am using evolution on gnome-shell 3.2 (ubuntu 11.10)...can someone help me minimize evolution to gnome notification icon? thanks
<MeirD> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> kapz: http://gnome.eu.org/index.php/Evolution_Tray
<NyLes_> !mv
<klawd> could someone please help me get my sound to work? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a635c769271dd8b905c83d21692d078e6fb5b395
<terminhell> ello ello
<zhjawe123> Hi,anyone knows in mldonkey how to user different download directory for guest user?
<zhjawe123> all downloads file mix in one folder.
<nicofs> Is there an alternative to cheese? I'm using Xubuntu and installing cheese with all required deps would eat 75MB of space...
<terminhell> nicofs: really?!
<klawd> could someone please help me get my sound to work? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a635c769271dd8b905c83d21692d078e6fb5b395
<nicofs> terminhell, yes, sadly - and my dl allowance is limited, so I can't "just go with it"...
<terminhell> nicofs: just, i mean, my option for installing cheese would only need under 4mbs
<ant_> Has nvidia-glx been dropped in oneiric and precise? I had to install drivers from nvidia to get this card working
<nicofs> terminhell, cheese requires a lot of libraries that come with gnome that i lack...
<terminhell> nicofs: idk, wiki some alternatives
<ActionParsnip> ant_: which chip?
<Ben64> ant_: that will likely cause problems in the future
<ant_> its a geforce 7300 card
<ant_> old I know
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: guvcview I believe
<ActionParsnip> ant_: newer than what I got
<ActionParsnip> ant_: install nvidia-current package and it will work
<xtruc> Re
<ant_> Ben64, I am sure it will someday - but I couldnt find a glx package to match the driver in the repositories
<Ben64> ant_: you should use jockey-glx to install drivers
<ant_> ActionParsnip, I did, and it complained there was no glx driver
<ant_> Ben64, jockey ?
<Ben64> err
<Ben64> jockey-gtk
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: this is funny, 11.10 now gives me white screen lol..
<ActionParsnip> ant_: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<Ben64> ant_: its an application to help with getting proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> NyLes_: blacklist the nouveau driver til you can get updated
<ant_> ActionParsnip, hard to run from command line  - nouveau didnt work for me
<ActionParsnip> ant_: run what?
<ant_> I did blacklist nouveau based on a bug report, and after installing nvidia-current (and rebooting) X complained that no GLX was available
<Ben64> ant_: you should really use jockey-gtk to install nvidia drivers, but first try to undo the nvidia.com ones
<ant_> ActionParsnip, Sorry, was referring to Ben64 about jockey-gtk
<NyLes_> ActionParsnip: ok thanks..
<ant_> Ben64, does jockey have a command line? If I uninstall nvidia drivers I wont have X working
<Ben64> ant_: jockey-text
<ant_> Ben64, thanks, will try it later
<Ben64> just apt-getting nvidia-current doesn't activate the driver, which is why jockey is the preferred method
<ActionParsnip> ant_: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: it activates it every time here, I've not used jockey for years now
<ant_> Ben64, hmm, that could be my problem - X was attempting the nvidia driver, but couldnt locate the GLX, and theres no nvidia-glx package since natty
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: so you do apt-get install nvidia-current and then nvidia-xconfig ?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, thanks - all I needed for 975kB of space...
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: with sudo, yes
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: :)
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: cool, i never knew it worked like that
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: its default in Lubuntu
<smittix> I have a Elantech Touchpad and for some reason I have to touch quite hard for the cursor to move. It's as if its not reporting pressure properly. Can anyone help with this?
<tjadc> Hi, I am using Unity with dual monitors (extended desktop) and wondering if it is expected behaviour that both screens get a launcher, apart from that, I get resistance when moving my mouse cursor from one screen to the other
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: well I always add the xorg updates ppa (less fresh, more stable)
<saquib> nh
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: i use x-swat ppa
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: yea thats bleeding edge, i use one down from that
<Godfather_> hi
<Godfather_> im trying to change the file associantion of php files, if i click on 'open with' i get a full list of aplications, but here doesnt appear the application that i want to open with, im on ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: which app do you want to use?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, netbeans
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: is it not listed under the big button labelled: show other applications     ?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: is there a netbeans icon in dash?
<dirtydevil> soreau: I resized the drive but it is at /dev/sda7 I want it to make /dev/sdb or /dev/sda1 how can I make it?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, and i installed netbeans from the sh of netbeans.org, and netbeans is under applications on my bar
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip,  what do you mean in dash?
<Godfather_> in the left bar of unity
<Godfather_> ?
<Godfather_> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: you may need to make a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications   and it will appear in the list
<Etherael> http://pointlessprojects.com/media/images/hQhz2.gif What the actual fuck?
<ikonia> Etherael: tone it right down
<ikonia> !language > Etherael
<ubottu> Etherael, please see my private message
<ikonia> !topic > Etherael
<ikonia> !guidlines > Etherael
<ikonia> Etherael: please check those links before speaking any more
<Etherael> Sorry wrong channel
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, i copied into that folder
<Godfather_> should i restart x or something like this?
<soreau> dirtydevil: sdb would mean hard drive 2. To get it from sda7 to sda1 you'd have to format the hard drive afaik
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: copied what?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/iQ1JfNha
<meberhart> if anyone has Apache on their system, would they be kind enough to tell me if there is a "security" folder in their apache2/conf.d directory please?
<stephans_> Does anyone know how to get rid of a selection rectangle on the desktop that refuses to go away?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, this is what i have done now, but i have no entry in the Application list
<Godfather_> that is 'netbeans'
<stephans_> Latest released ubuntu in use
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, so maybe i need to restart or so
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: may want to add TextEditor in the categories list too
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: restartcan't hurt, then try the extra category
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, extra category?
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: line 8 in your pastebin....
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, ok
<Godfather_> i will add this and then i'll reboot
<devildark> ciao
<devildark> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> why do people from italy ALWAYS come in here and do !list
<mongy> meberhart: running 10.04.4 here and there is a security file
<meberhart> a file or a folder?
<meberhart> thank you for the response
<mongy> meberhart: a file.  much like the apache.conf
<meberhart> thank you very much.
<meberhart> i wasn't sure if it was left over from an old module or not.
<mongy> meberhart: http://pastebin.com/qaVXfatX
<revilodraw> how can i test if my laptop supports booting from a usb?
<meberhart> mongy - great, thanks so much.
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, nope
<Godfather_> doesnt appears netbeans option
<dirtydevil> soreau: I have to install windows and getting this error " setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition "
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/dcfhV8GJ
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: gah
<dirtydevil> soreau: I googled it and found a solution by formatting whole drive and install windows then ubuntu. Any other way? I dont want to format whole drive
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, in other versions of ubuntu i remember another button open with... and you can choose the program anywhere in root
<Godfather_> :-(
<dirtydevil> :-(
<soreau> dirtydevil: no and we dont support windows here
<dirtydevil> soreau: I know I have never used windows too but it is my boss's laptop :(
<dirtydevil> soreau: No solution?
<soreau> dirtydevil: What is the problem?
<dirtydevil> soreau:  "setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition "
<dirtydevil> I used gparted to make it /dev/sda7
<soreau> dirtydevil: That is a windows problem not ubuntu. Try #windows
<dirtydevil> okay
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, doesnt exists a file that has the file type assoction with every program?
<Roomba_Scooba> is there anyone connected from an university? I need to download some articles from Springerlink.com...
<OliiPatha> =)
<gamemakingdude> Hi, I am stuck at terminal where it says i have no name
<gamemakingdude> and i am unable to log into roo
<gamemakingdude> root
<Ben64> !root | gamemakingdude
<ubottu> gamemakingdude: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<karim_> i need a tutorial who allow me to use gimp
<karim_> please help me
<gamemakingdude> No im doing su
<gamemakingdude> I know roots password
<OliiPatha> FloodBot help you
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, solved...
<mongy> karim_: lots of handy tips http://www.scottphotographics.com/40-best-gimp-tutorials-of-2010/
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip, i used ubuntu tweak, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-manage-file-association-in-ubuntu-with-ubuntu-tweak/
<Godfather_> thx!
<izz_01> hey folks..
<karim_> mongy: thank you
<gamemakingdude> So i guess i can't log back into root
<gamemakingdude> on my VPS
<JessicaM> HI!  is there a way to enable copying terminal-ready paths to the clipboard?
<dlentz> JessicaM, you mean copying from the terminal?
<gamemakingdude> I guess no one has an answer
<llutz_> gamemakingdude: doesn't your vps has a rescue-console?
<gamemakingdude> I am in the console
<gamemakingdude> no rescuse console
<gamemakingdude> the console i am accessing is on the web
<gamemakingdude> and it says this
<gamemakingdude> I have no name!@ADRServers:/home# su root
<gamemakingdude> su: Cannot determine your user name.
<llutz_> gamemakingdude: "whoami"
<ryao> Are all packages in Ubuntu Precise being compiled with GCC 4.6.2?
<gamemakingdude> whoami: cannot find name for user ID 0
<gamemakingdude> I
<llutz_> gamemakingdude: so you are in a kind of root account
<gamemakingdude> What you mean?
<gamemakingdude> I can't do anything at all
<llutz_> gamemakingdude: then ask your vps-provider for support
<vidb> Hello, I try to add space to my Ubuntu partition using gparted, but I cannot resise it.. anyone may help me please?
<soreau> vidb: Do it from a live session
<vidb> soreau: Yes, I used a live session, but I cannot resize the ubuntu partition.. I tried to resize an other partition and it works, but the ubuntu part wont be resized
<vidb> I don't know why :S
<JessicaM> dlentz: no i mean ctrl+c on a directory and being able to paste into a command line without "file://...." prepended
<soreau> vidb: it could be how you have your partitions laid out
<Roomba_Scooba> is there anyone connected from an university? I need to download some scientific publications
<llutz_> Roomba_Scooba:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<wesley> Hi! I have a question -  I run ubuntu 11.10 - gnome. - When I just even 'touch' a tab (terminal, gedit, etc) the tab moves outside the window
<wesley> which is highly annoying me, and I don'tknow why it's doing that :(
<wesley> is there any way I can 'adjust' the sensitivity of this?
<Roomba_Scooba> llutz_: no I don't
<llutz_> !ot | Roomba_Scooba
<ubottu> Roomba_Scooba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vidb> soreau: this is a screenshot, the linux part is sda7, when I try to resize it I get this http://oi41.tinypic.com/1hw4mr.jpg 0 Free space following! even I have + 2 Gb free... When I try to resize the sda5 it goes with no problem :S
<vidb> soreau, the screenshot http://i40.tinypic.com/9ub51t.jpg
<soreau> vidb: Your linux partition is sandwiched between your swap partition and the end of the drive. You only have about 8Mib to expand which isnt much
<vidb> vidb: there is no way to fix it ?
<vidb> soreau : there is no way to fix it ?
<vidb> lol
<ahel> hi! I've installed through unetbootin the daily live. Installation went fine but at boot I don't see grub. in fact it switch immediately to memtest86+ :(
<soreau> vidb: Look at the sizes and do the math. There is simply no more room unless you shrink one of the other partitions
<llutz_> ahel: daily live = precise (12.04)?  #ubuntu+1 then
<ahel> I've tried to press 'esc' or 'down arrow' but nothing.
<ahel> thank you llutz_
<soreau> vidb: Even then you would probably have to delete swap and recreate it at the end of the drive
<vidb> soreau: How can I do that ?  I'm newbie with gparted.
<soreau> vidb: Short answer: Very carefully
<vidb> I mean how can I precise the location "at the end" or not
<soreau> ! gparted | vidb
<ubottu> vidb: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<osmosis_paul> Somebody know how can I read the header of one url that is actually one file. I would like to read the version of that file before download
<Jaq0p> Hello all. Anyone from denmark in here why is succesfully using "nemid" on ubuntu 10.04?
<NyLes> hi
<osmosis_paul> I'm trying with wget -S but not only giuve the header, he donload the file as well
<NyLes> how can i block nouveau?
<soreau> vidb: Basically you would just have to do a bunch of moving and resizing then edit /etc/fstab to tell it the new swap location if it changed
<NyLes> can someone tell me ow ca i block nouveau?
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys some help with this query? http://askubuntu.com/questions/106148/arora-browser-in-lucid
<soreau> vidb: So.. delete swap, move sda7 up to create space for swap at the end, then create the new swap partition then shrink sda5 and resize sda7
<JadedJacob> How can I turn off my dial up modem, network card and firewire in ubuntu?
<JadedJacob> disable the hardware I mean
<JadedJacob> I'm trying to get as much as much battery life out of my laptop as possible
<NyLes> !nouveau
<soreau> vidb: But its pretty easy, just give some thought to what you are doing
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<vidb> soreau: How can I move a partition ?
<soreau> vidb: Depends where you want to move it to I guess
<NyLes> i want to block nouveau for installing my card please tell me how..
<vidb> soreau: You said "move sda7 up", how can I do that ?
<NyLes> zykotic10: i know you can help me, i want to block nouveau from installing my video card..
<NyLes> !blocklist
<soreau> vidb: After you delete swap, then you probably want to go ahead and shrink sda5 then for sda7, just tell it to have no space preceding it
<soreau> vidb: If there is no space preceding it, then it should come right after sda5..
<soreau> vidb: You can do probably move and resize sda7 in one step too
<llutz_> NyLes: echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf
<vidb> soreau: But why should I shrink sda5 ? I already have 2 Gb of free space (http://i40.tinypic.com/9ub51t.jpg)
<vidb> I cannot use it?
<soreau> vidb: Well if you only want to consume that unused space, you wouldnt need to
<soreau> vidb: I was guessing you would choose a lager size so you wont have to do this again for awhile
<vidb> soreau: No, I need just to add the 2Go
<NyLes> llutz_: thanks..
<soreau> vidb: But if all you want to do is consume that space 1) delete swap 2) edit sda7 and have 0 space preceding and <size of swap> following 3) create a partition in the blank space at the end for swap 4) take note of swaps new name (possibly sda8) then make sure to edit your /etc/fstab on the disk and tell it where your new swap partition is
<soreau> vidb: step 2) should effectively move and resize sda7
<vidb> soreau: Ok, thank you!
<gast2root> howto disable fast user switching in unity?
<bijoy> hello friends
<bijoy> having some trouble with internet access. can someone help me?
<nikwood> quit
<fireball98> Hello, I want my gtk2.0 theme to have the background changeable  like  this theme link http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=147762&file1=147762-1.png&file2=147762-2.png&file3=147762-3.png&name=Blapplenesss
<fireball98> How can I change that background?
<Mrokii> Hello. Why doesn't "less" show files that are shorter than one "page" and is there a way to change that behaviour? It's utterly annoying.
<vidb> soreau: I forgot to ask you about the /etc/fstab , how can I edit it with the new swap name ?
<fireball98> Hello, I want my gtk2.0 theme to have the background changeable  like  this theme link http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=147762&file1=147762-1.png&file2=147762-2.png&file3=147762-3.png&name=Blapplenesss
<vidb> soreau: Actualy I have: # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<vidb> UUID=9d186a03-9baf-4895-bab1-3424e2bb8838 none            swap    sw              0       0
<fireball98> vidb sudo gedit /etc/fstab then edit and save
<soreau> vidb: Dont worry about the fstab file on the live session partition, it will be nuked when you reboot. The fstab file you want exists on the sda7 partition you are resizing. So after you are all finished with gparted, mount sda7 and then access the file
<bijoy> i am having trouble opening certain websites as Firefox seems to hang waiting for sites like s7.addthis.com, platform.twitter.com, etc.
<LjL> Mrokii: it shows them for me... i'm on 12.04 though, maybe it was a bug in previous versions
<bijoy> if I disable javascript, some sites work, some don't.
<fireball98> can someone tell me how  can I change my background in gtk 2 in nautilus?
<Mrokii> LjL: I've had that for a long time. Whenever I want to view short files, "less" doesn't work and I have to use "more".
<vidb> soreau: Yes but what I have to put in it exactly ?
<fireball98> I want to change it like the creator did in that theme
<bc81> fireball98: i think nautilus file browser, you can do Edit > Backgrounds and Emblems > add a new pattern
<LjL> Mrokii: well there doesn't seem to be a bug reported about that. out of curiosity, what happens? does it just exit to the shell without saying anything?
<Mrokii> LjL: It shows nothing at all in that case.
<Mrokii> Just returning to the prompt.
<bc81> fireball: then just drag + drop the pattern into the browser window
<soreau> vidb: The uuid will probably change after you recreate swap so do this to find it:
<soreau> ! uuid | vidb
<ubottu> vidb: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<llutz_> Mrokii: "less --version"  less 436 (maverick 10.10) shows even oneline-files
<soreau> vidb: And then just replace the new uuid value for the swap line
<vidb> soreau: Ok, thanks! I will try
<bijoy> anyone here knows how to fix the javascript issue?
<guest> L;
<guest> TTR
<guest> TR
<guest> HRTWTW
<llutz_> guest: stop
<guest> 4yttrgf
<Gentoo64> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<guest> snsd
<guest> qwd
<guest> re
<Mrokii> llutz_: I have "less 444"
<fireball98> it is not working bc81 i want to change the background like this one did http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=147762&file1=147762-1.png&file2=147762-2.png&file3=147762-3.png&name=Blapplenesss
<wesley> Does anyone know how I can adjust the 'drag' sensitivity within ubuntu ? right now tabbed windows move outside the window in their own window when I slightly touch/drag them
<Mrokii> -afk-
<LjL> guest: please stop typing random things now, or i will have to ban you.
<bijoy> I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and all sites work fine. But I decided to come back to 11.04 and issue is still there
<bijoy> anyone here who can help me with this?
<fireball98> bc81: hey wait i dragged it in the file browser and it works!
<fireball98> bc81: wow!
<bijoy> soreau?
<bijoy> maybe you can help?
<soreau> bijoy: Yes?
<bijoy> my browser (firefox, chrome, midori) hangs at random sites waiting for platform.twitter.com, s7.addthis.com etc
<Dr_willis> bijoy:  if more then one browser is doing it. then tht would point to a dns lookup. or other networking issue.
<bijoy> but Dr, I upgraded to 11.10 and sites work fine then
<bijoy> i decied to come back to lucid lynx, and the issue persists
<soreau> bijoy: Yes check /etc/resolv.conf for your nameserver in each distro
<llutz_> Mrokii: do you use less -F option?
<Dr_willis> My logic is still logical..  :)
<soreau> lucid != 11.04
<bijoy> :)
<Dr_willis> bijoy:  try setting the system up to use the opendns, or google's dns servers. as a test to see if it helps.
<bijoy> I am a newbie. let me check friends. and will get back. thanks
<isnnnn> can I safely install KDE to a system which already has gnome and xfce?
<LjL> isnnnn: yes
<llutz_> isnnnn: you can
<bijoy> Dr, I am not sure how to do that. My resolv.conf has only three lines which actually don't make sense to me
<Bocanegra> isnnnn: yes
<bijoy> # Generated by NetworkManager
<bijoy> nameserver 218.248.245.1
<bijoy> nameserver 218.248.255.139
<isnnnn> great, thx :)
<Dr_willis> The network manager tool lets you change your dns servers. thats how i normally do it.
<Dr_willis> nameserver = dns server.
<fireball98> bc81 what is the maximum resolution for the background pattern?
<Dr_willis> 'domain name server' ;) i think. = DNS
<meberhart> this is a ridiculous question, and yes i have actually Googled this, but how do i stop netstat when you set it to run continuously? what's the command to quit?
<bijoy> okay, got that Dr. but can you guide me on how to do that?
<Dr_willis> meberhart:  if its a cli app - try ctrl-c
<meberhart> i did
<llutz_> meberhart: ctrl-c
<Dr_willis> bijoy:  not right now.. heading to work. may be back on later.
<Dr_willis> byeeess.
<bijoy> okay, thanks for your help Dr
<meberhart> maybe it's not working because i'm using an SSH client other than Putty?
<fireball98> ??
<bijoy> Soreau, maybe you can still help me with this?
<meberhart> i finally got it with ctrl+Q
<bijoy> how do I change the DNS in the network manager?
<soreau> bijoy: Just comment both out (put a # at the beginning of nameserver) and then add one that says nameserver 8.8.8.8
<soreau> then test it
<bijoy> ok
<bijoy> soreau, do I need to restart the computer?
<soreau> no
<soreau> should take effect as soon as you save the file
<bijoy> then I think it does not fix the issue. for example Yahoo mail login hangs at "connected to s.yimg.com"
<soreau> bijoy: What does sudo route show for your default gateway?
<bijoy> default gateway - 117.213.0.1
<soreau> bijoy: And that is the ip of your modem or router? (whatever is providing internet to this machine)
<bijoy> not sure. but i don't have a fixed ip for my connection
<soreau> bijoy: does it work in a live session the same way?
<bijoy> have not checked lucid in live session, but the new version 11.10 in live session works fne
<bijoy> fine
<woozly> hi, I have ntfs partitions on my disk. how to mount it permamently?
<soreau> bijoy: Im not really sure but the experts in ##networking may be able to help if you ask nicely and wait patiently
<Gentoo64> woozly, add it to fstab
<bijoy> oh ok i join just like i joined #ubuntu, right?
<soreau> bijoy: since it works fine in a live session, it should just be some configuration somewhere
<soreau> bijoy: yea /j #channel
<bijoy> thanks for your help Soreau
<soreau> No problem
<MonkeyDust> woozly  add it in /etc/fstab
<woozly> guys, how to determine UUID? and where to mount it?
<soreau> ! uuid | woozly
<ubottu> woozly: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Mrokii> llutz: no, I don't use the -F option. Maybe there is some configuration that makes less use that automatically?
<Gentoo64> woozly, just run blkid as root, then use that in the same fashion the rest of fstab is laid out
<Guest2739> Nwf4YrLG
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I try to find the section services at start in Ubuntu 11.11 : where is it ?
<melodie> thanks
<smittix> melodie: Top right "cog"
<smittix> melodie: "Startup Applications"
<melodie> smittix, thanks, will look in a moment !
<melodie> brb
<djtom1983> hi
<vidb> soreau: I'm using the live cd now.. please give me the command that check uid again; it seems that the ubuntu part will be moved too and named to sda6..
<soreau> ! uuid | vidb
<ubottu> vidb: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kroonrs> I can mount the NTFS partition on my external drive, but I want to rename the mount point from the default long hex-string.  I've installed pysdm, and tried to use it, and it works fine for my ext3 partitions, but I can't mount the ntfs partition through the file explorer after I've configured the mount point in pysdm. (Error message says only root can do that)
<kroonrs> any suggestions?
<djtom1983> someone know something about WiFi ??
<soreau> ! someone | djtom1983
<ubottu> djtom1983: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> kroonrs: define a label for your partition.  Afterwards, it should mount as /media/label
<Gentoo64> kroonrs, add it to fstab, mkidir /mnt/something then mount it to that?
<jrib> !label > kroonrs
<ubottu> kroonrs, please see my private message
<djtom1983> im trying to hack my own router.. and need some help...
<soreau> djtom1983: wrong channel
<Gentoo64> djtom1983, why are you trying to hack your own router
<Gentoo64> lol
<soreau> ! pm | djtom1983
<ubottu> djtom1983: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<XLV> djtom1983, router running ubuntu? hell yeah
<sacarlson> djtom1983: normaly to gain access to those boxes you just hold the reset botton down for 15 or so secounds and that will reset password to factory defaults
<ikonia> guys - this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<kroonrs> jrib: how do I define a label?
<jrib> kroonrs: ubottu should have sent you a pm with instructions
<ikonia> sacarlson: please stop (I've asked you before) with non-ubuntu support in this channel
<kroonrs> jrib: I've been on that page - I want to avoid using a partition editor
<jrib> kroonrs: that's fine, you can do so
<jrib> (though I don't know why you would)
<djtom1983> ah i know my passwd's but i try to hack it... child'splay for someone else.. but i have problem with this
<ikonia> djtom1983: please stop asking
<djtom1983> ikonia kk
<kroonrs> jrib: ah - didn't look far enough, sorry
<ikonia> djtom1983: this channel supports the Ubuntu operating system, your request is nothing to do with that.
<smittix> djtom1983: Try on irc.2600.net #2600
<Gentoo64> or... just choose a stronger password
<XLV> kroonrs, also in fstab, you can select to mount it using its uuid and noauto.. and create a dir in /media so it always gets mounted using that dir
<maniX> hello everyone. i am using amarok on my ubuntu. need to know how to set its proxy here
<djtom1983> is here any channel to ask open to that topic?
<maniX> djtom1983: ?
<djtom1983> wifi hack
<Gentoo64> djtom1983, if its your own router just choose a beter password
<lucios> lucios
<XLV> djtom1983, btw stealing bw is one thing.. hacking another system is another
<ikonia> ok - enough
<kroonrs> jrib: thanks, ntfslabel was just what I needed (and e2label helped as well!)
<kroonrs> thanks to others that gave suggestions too
<maniX> guys someone please tell me how do i set proxy to my amarok in ubuntu. I remember using kcmshell4
<maniX> but i dont know what argumnets to take
<ahel> bzip hash sum mismatched in it-archive.ubuntu.org
<bazhang> ahel, which version of ubuntu
<ahel> precise
<jussi> How does one change text size in a text box in scribus-ng ?
<bazhang> ahel, thats in #ubuntu+1 as its not released
<_cb> s
<ahel> how could i know if it is a problem of it-archive or a problem of precise? what is the chan for it-ubuntu?
<kroonrs> jrib: any idea on how to get my windows partition in my computer to mount automatically at boot?  (it doesn't appear in the fstab)
<OerHeks> !it > ahel
<ubottu> ahel, please see my private message
<bazhang> jussi, you may wish to also ask in #scribus or #scribus-dev
<jussi> bazhang: yeah, good point, thanks
<xharx> e
<_cb> I have a series of <a> tags which are centered. Want to follow them with a <ul><a></a><ul><li></a></li><li></a></li></ul></ul>. With the first <ul> aligned with the <a> and the <li> dropping vertically. How do I do it?
<iceroot> _cb: #sed #bash or something like that
<sacarlson> kroonrs: this link explains a method to edit /etc/fstab to add auto mount of ntfs partitions http://askubuntu.com/questions/92863/mount-ntfs-partition-at-startup-with-non-root-user-as-owner
<Lint> _cb, regular expressions are incompatible with HTML
<iceroot> Lint: no, escaping is the key
<kroonrs> sacarlson: thanks, I'll take a look
<_cb> Lint, sorry. What do you mean. Maybe I did not ask the question correctly?
<klawd> could someone please help me get my sound to work? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a635c769271dd8b905c83d21692d078e6fb5b395
<_cb> sorry guys. Wrong forum. Thought I was in css
<vidb> soreau: hi again, I just moved and resized the ubuntu partition with no errors.. but the problem is that the Ubuntu partition has been changed from sda7 to sda6, how can I change it in ubuntu config?
<soreau> vidb: I told you already
<soreau> vidb: just change the uuid in fstab accordingly
<vidb> soreau: Yes but I found only swap in the fstab
<soreau> vidb: what?
<XLV> vidb, look again at fstab .. a partition wiht mount point /
<vidb> soreau: and its not the same content that I have found when I opened it in ubuntu
<soreau> vidb: You said you are on live session?
<vidb> soreau: there is no uuid in the file this time!
<XLV> vidb, you are probably using some ubuntu live cd and you are actually opening the fstab of that live cd
<sacarlson> vidb: this points to the method to see all the uuid drives seen on your system and how to modify sdxx to uuid http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/321/fstab-with-uuid/
<vidb> vidb: now im in the live session
<soreau> vidb: You need to edit the fstab file on the actual hard disk, not the one in the live session file system
<vidb> XLV:  oh yes maybe! well I found only one media in /media ...
<XLV> vidb, mount ubuntu root partition in some dir in /media .. then do a "chroot /media/<that dir>
<soreau> vidb: All you need to do is check the output of mount
<vidb> soreau & XLV ; I checked it again, its the ubuntu partition, not the live one..
<soreau> vidb: It will tell you want is mounted where
<soreau> well something is really wrong then
<soreau> vidb: Did you try to boot ubuntu before correcting fstab?
<vidb> soreau: no, here is the fstab file: aufs / aufs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 /dev/sda6 swap swap defaults 0 0
<jackqang> msg <jae> <hi~>
<vidb> only this 3 lines..
<vidb> when I checked it last time using my ubuntu it was differant
<jackqang> msg <jackqang> <how r you?>
<venky> how to install open office ubuntu 11.04 any one help me?
<soreau> vidb: I really am not convinced you are looking at the right file. Can you pastebin the output of mount to pastebin.com?
<LjL> jackqang: you're doing it wrong.
<LjL> jackqang: /msg nickname message
<sveinse> I have an aptitude/dpkg issue. I want to use the dpkg option --force-confnew, so I pass aptitude -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" dist-upgrade. However this makes aptitude fail with "dpkg: error: need and action option". If I remove the -o, the error goes away. (For other reasons, I have to stick with aptitude)
<sveinse> I'm running this on Natty
<venky> how to install open office ubuntu 11.04 any one help me?
<vidb> soreau: I have not used the mount command, I mounted it manually using the graphic mode, then I go to /media/...
<soreau> vidb: The output of mount will tell you what is mounted where
<powned> salut les gens
<bil21al> how to install gnome 3 with ubuntu 11.10 ?
<vidb> soreau: but there is only one folder in /media
<vanadium> can anyone help me know how to change directory permissions from root to user?
<vidb> it must be this one
<crizzy> bil21al: install 'gnome-shell' package
<LjL> vanadium: first off, are you sure you want to do that? you generally shouldn't change permissions in Ubuntu. if you need to access something owned by root, use sudo.
<sveinse> Is there a not-so-n00b users channel for ubuntu?
<sacarlson> vanadium: change permisions or change owner?  they will both work to some degree
<Zerpex> Hi guys, when I do "groupadd user3", and then "useradd -d /var/www/user3 -p password123 -m -g user3 user3" - when I then try to log in with that user - it says that username or password is wrong :S do anyone know what can be wrong?
<ojii> what would my next step be if a bug on LP is marked as "Invalid" but I disagree? (Bug in question is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/936630 and not sure why it got shot down...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936630 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "java crashed with SIGABRT while playing Catacomb Snatch (Mojang's entry to The Humble Bundle Mojam)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<vanadium> I have tried using sudo chmod and sudo chown to no avail
<vidb> soreau: sorry I was wrong :$ I typed nano /etc/fstab instead of /media/..../etc/fstab :$.. (even I was in the /media/.../ folder)
<sacarlson> vanadium: maybe the file systems are not linux maybe windows file systems that have no owner or perms
<vanadium> the directory is in the home/user folder
<soreau> vidb: yea / always points to your root folder
<vanadium> I am actually using Aptana IDE and those directories were created by way of Cucumber and Rspec
<soreau> vidb: so if you were in the directory of your mounted partition, you would just type nano etc/fstab
<sacarlson> vanadium: but what file system is it in?   the mount command should tell us that
<vanadium> it is ext4
<vidb> soreau:  I typed it but it opened the live cd fstab file ...!
<sacarlson> vanadium: ok if it's ext4 and it's now mounted as read write (could be mounted as read only) then chown should work
<soreau> vidb: just make sure you get the right one
<vanadium> using chown gives me the message: "invalid user"
<vanadium> I have tried with a, g, u
<vidb> vidb: well , I need to complete the final step.. What the type of the swap partition please ? logical and ext4 not ?
<sacarlson> vanadium: oh ok so the disk has been moved to a system that doesn't have that user on that system so it can't change to that user name I guess
<Hazel|work> hmm
<soreau> vidb: You only need to change the uuids. Everything else should stay the same
<Hazel|work> trying to diagnose something on a friend's [very out of date] server
<Hazel|work> it is running Jaunty
<sacarlson> vanadium: or the user number doesn't match that user?
<vidb> soreau: I have not created the swap yet.
<Hazel|work> which is now missing even from gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<vanadium> sacarlson: no the disk has never been moved
<Hazel|work> is there an existent archive of jaunty?
<vanadium> but a (all) should work?
<jpds> Hazel|work: Upgrade.
<sacarlson> vanadium: you did use sudo chown  to run the command didn't you?
<vidb> soreau: the swap must be a logical partition, not ?
<vanadium> ys
<Hazel|work> jpds: well, yes
<vanadium> yes*
<Hazel|work> but I just wanted to run wireshark (or tcpdump) and work out if they really were being ddos'd or not
<Hazel|work> and they've got some bunch of tomcat stuff
<sacarlson> vanadium: and the user you are now loged in is in the sudo list?
<Hazel|work> and I don't really want to take on responsibility for upgrading it...
<vidb> I need a tutorial about creating swap :S
<Hazel|work> I just want to install a packet sniffer
<Hazel|work> heh
<jpds> Hazel|work: cd /etc/apt/; sudo sed -i s/'gb.archive'/'old-releases'/ sources.list
<soreau> ! swap | vidb
<ubottu> vidb: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<vanadium> yes it is, in fact it is the only user
<Hazel|work> jpds: thank you! <3
<jpds> Hazel|work: But tell them to switch back to gb.archive later and upgrade. ;)
<sacarlson> vanadium: well that's all I can think of anyone else have a clue here?
<blackarchan> so i installed nautilus-actions 3.1.5 from source and then installed nautilus-actions-extra but i don`t see the actions in nautilus-actions-config-tool why??
<sacarlson> vanadium: just for grins can you do sudo ls ; ?
<vanadium> sacarlson: thanks for looking into it, quite a peculiar issue eh?
<vanadium> ok
<vanadium> app	   db	     Gemfile	   log	     README.rdoc  tmp
<vanadium> config	   doc	     Gemfile.lock  public    script	  vendor
<vanadium> config.ru  features  lib	   Rakefile  spec
<vanadium> features and spec are locked
<sacarlson> vanadium: oh I just wanted to know if you got an error so that proves as far as I know that this user is a sudo user
<Hazel|work> jpds: hmm
<share> getrate /wc
<share> :)
<vidb> sordina: what filesystem should I choose for swap ? and I have to put a laber or not ? :S
<__Alex_> vidb: The Linux Swap FS
<sacarlson> vanadium: your sure the file system is mounted as read write?  maybe pastebin us the output of mount
<__Alex_> And no, no label is needed
<vanadium> anyone using Aptana here and may have faced a similar issue?
<soreau> vidb: you dont need a label and there is no file system.. you just select swap
<vidb> thats all ? :p
<__Alex_> Yes
<soreau> vidb: thats all
<Hazel|work> jpds: presumably they should upgrade to lucid, rather than downgrade to hardy?
<vidb> hehe :p well I'm very carefull with gparted, I want to be sure of anything I do :P
<vidb> Thank you! :p
<__Alex_> NP
<vanadium> sacarlson: I have never used mount, any options with it that I need to enter?
<jpds> Hazel|work: Downgrades are in no way supported.
<Hazel|work> heh
<Hazel|work> jpds: also, should they go jaunty -> lucid, or jaunty -> karmic -> lucid?
<sacarlson> vanadium: just mount with no options will default to show all mounts on that system oh us sudo mount
<jpds> Hazel|work: They have to do the latter.
<vanadium> ok
<jpds> Hazel|work: As jumps are only supported between LTS releases.
<Hazel|work> jpds: had they been running Hardy, can you upgrade LTS -> next LTS?
<Hazel|work> ah, OK
<Hazel|work> presumably you can do Hardy -> Lucid, but not Hardy -> Precise?
<jpds> Hazel|work: Yes.
<Hazel|work> (when it is released)
<blackarchan> so i installed nautilus-actions 3.1.5 from source and then installed nautilus-actions-extra but i don`t see the actions in nautilus-actions-config-tool why??
<Hazel|work> jpds: thanks :)
<jpds> Hazel|work: no worries.
<vanadium> /dev/loop0 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<vanadium> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<vanadium> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<vanadium> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<vanadium> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBot1> vanadium: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanadium> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<sacarlson> vanadium: I don't see any /home mounted
<lucifer> hi i'm using blackbuntu...
<lucifer> Can I Ask my Questions here...?
<sacarlson> vanadium: so if home exists in / then it mounted as read only /dev/loop0 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Chex_> I'm having problems changing the permissions of an external harddrive under /media/. Chmod doesn't change any permissions :(
<vanadium> what is the solution?
<__Alex_> Chex: Did you do it as root?
<sacarlson> vanadium: are you running from a livecd?
<Chex_> Yup, tried both sudo, sudo su and as an ordinary user
<Chex_> The ordinary user is the owner of the disk
<ikonia> lucifer: sorry no.
<__Alex_> Chex: If it's a DOS/WINDOWS disc, then there is no way to change premissions
<vanadium> no I used wubi to install ubuntu
<Chex_> It's formatted as NTFS
<duelle> Hi, I occasionally experience the problem that my system doesn't boot up to the window manager and instead stops before. Logs say http://pastebin.com/LHVFwMqG . But if I change to TTy and enter "sudo service lightdm start" WM starts without problems and everythings fine ...
<Chex_> Does that mean that another user can't access the disc?
<meberhart> can someone explain to me what Wubi is?
<ikonia> Chex_: NTFS is mounted using a userapce "fuse" driver, which means only the user mounting the disk can get permisssions to that volume
<meberhart> a way to install it on Windows?
<ikonia> Chex_: (basically anyway)
<sacarlson> vanadium: oh that might be the problem then,  maybe try a usb flash drive install instead of wubi.  does anyone know if wubi works now?
<JNL_user> -
<Chex_> Ah, thanks for the explanation.
<lucifer> where can i ask, is there a forum for backtrack or similar Ubuntu Base OS...?
<Chex_> The reason I want to share its permissions is so that I can make a samba share out of the whole disk
<ikonia> lucifer: check the website you got the software from for it's support resources
<vanadium> there is no workaround?
<__Alex_> Chex_: That's the problem. Only POSIX-Compliant file systems can store POSIX premissions, such as UFS, ZFS, XFS, Ext1-4, brtfs, etc. NTFS is NOT on the list
<lucifer> ikonia, oK tNx
<Chex_> That makes sense
<sacarlson> vanadium: the work around if you have nothing to loose is dual boot with a usb flash drive install in my opinion
<asier> please how can change the resolution
<vidb> rebooting..
<vanadium> sacarlson: ok thanks! will look into this direction
<ljsoftnet> how do i put icons in conky?
<sacarlson> vanadium: I'm sure that isn't the only solution but I'm not a windows expert in this case
<vanadium> but you are saying that /home is not mounted right?
<sacarlson> vanadium: it's mounted but just not writeable
<blackarchan> so i installed nautilus-actions 3.1.5 from source and then installed nautilus-actions-extra but i don`t see the actions in nautilus-actions-config-tool why?? no one can help me?
<Chex_> thanks __Alex_ ikonia
<__Alex_> Chex_: If you want to share it in samba, you need to format it. Try: "sudo mkfs.ext4 -L SambaDisk /dev/sdXY", where X is the disk ID, and Y is the partition number
<vanadium> ok thanks for helping!
<Chex_> I'd rather keep it as NTFS to comply with my windows boxes aswell
<cucujoidea> hello, I have an installation problem with a fake- RAID 1 (mirroring) system (ubuntu 11.10). The problem is, no drives are shown and the installation can not take place. The installer is the alternate one (tried both 32 and 64 bit). it worked with ubuntu 11.04 alternate installer (drive was shown as /dev/mapper/pdc_bcjjhig1 ). Is it possible to make the drives visible for the 11.10 installer?
<duelle> Hi, I occasionally experience the problem that my system doesn't boot up to the window manager and instead stops before. Logs say http://pastebin.com/LHVFwMqG . But if I change to TTy and enter "sudo service lightdm start" WM starts without problems and everythings fine ...
<personiillaaa> hola
<asier> how i can change the resolution to 1024x768 in Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS? Iḿ virtsualing in VirtualBox! And I have 64 MB of Memory of video!! (bad english: i'm spanish)
<personiillaaa> hola guarrilla
<Myrtti> !es | personiillaaa
<ubottu> personiillaaa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<personiillaaa> fkdnd
<personiillaaa> sdkgdo
<personiillaaa> g
<personiillaaa> f
<personiillaaa> f
<FloodBot1> personiillaaa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<personiillaaa> f
<personiillaaa> f
<sachita> facebook
<sacarlson> vanadium: oh I do see there is a /home/administrator directory mount gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/administrator/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=administrator)  that's read write mounted
<d-snutz> hey guys, quick vbox question...  I am running 11.04 natty.  Vbox lets me install Win7 and a few programs but then I get a blue screen saying it 'doesnt meet minimum requirements'.
<ikonia> d-snutz: there you go then,
<asier> where is #ubuntu chat in spanish???
<ikonia> asier: #ubuntu-es
<asier> thank
<d-snutz> ikonia, if it were that simple i wouldnt be here
<thevaliantx> how can i force an install of google earth?  i keep trying to install it, but apt is saying something about the install failing because of a wireless internet driver. ??
<sacarlson> vanadium: so that must be writeable?  it that the directory you were playing in?  if not that seem to be the only thing in /home you can write in
<ikonia> d-snutz: there is normally an error code along with the blue screen the guys in ##windows should be able to tell you what that error means and you can progress it forward from there
<nonono> hi, in what exactly is having ssh keys configured more secure than just not doing any of that and diong passwords logins?
<nonono> is it then more easy to snoop into traffic?
<thevaliantx> is apt a debian command?
<d-snutz> ikonia: true, i think its a vbox configuration tho, i have it set to run 4gb of ram and one processor
<ikonia> d-snutz: get the error code mapped to a reason, then you can logically work out what is failing
<d-snutz> ikonia: thanks for the reply
<d-snutz> ikonia: will do
<d-snutz> Ikonia: should have known there are few quick fixes in linux
<ikonia> d-snutz: what ?
<duelle> Hi, I occasionally experience the problem that my system doesn't boot up to the window manager and instead stops before. Logs say http://pastebin.com/LHVFwMqG . But if I change to TTYand enter "sudo service lightdm start" WM starts without problems and everythings fine ... If any additional information is needed just tell me.
<JNL_> d-snutz: did you recently upgrade the guest tools??
<d-snutz> ikonia: dont get me wrong, i love linux
<d-snutz> ikonia: no
<d-snutz> ikonia: i am new to vbox
 * thevaliantx wonders if the ubuntu community, in general, is becoming like the debian community, on IRC :/
<Myrtti> nonono: passwords are usually relatively short and easy-ish to brute force, while keys are usually randomly generated data
<ikonia> thevaliantx: that sort of /me command won't help
<d-snutz> JNL_ no, i am new to vbox
<thevaliantx> ikonia, and asking for help in a polite manner does?
<ikonia> thevaliantx: sure
<klawd> i seriously don't get why it should be that hard to get sound going on ubuntu
<klawd> it works out of the box on windows!
<Myrtti> thevaliantx: you've tried apt-get -f install already?
<ikonia> klawd: you're not using windows though, so it's a pointless comparision
<thevaliantx> ikonia, no it doesn't.  i note that you basically told another guy here that linux was easy, and you had to be told that if it was easy the person wouldn't be here asking for help.
<norbert_> hi, I trying to get ls -l (so not just ls) to display full paths
<klawd> ikonia: sure. but it should work ootb as well imho
<norbert_> I know find will display full paths, but I need the -l part of ls for the dates
<ikonia> thevaliantx: where did I say that ?
<klawd> ikonia: i've almost wasted half a day now trying to get sound to work
<nonono> Myrtti: is that the one single reason? that passwords can be brute-force and keys can't? anything else?
<sipior> nonono: the important point is that no actual credentials ever go over the wire with rsa authentication, which is strictly challenge/response.
<ikonia> klawd: it can be frustrating, part of the issues you'll find is that not all hardware is supported out of the box or auto configured
<thevaliantx> Myrtti, i was asking how to get apt to install google earth, had no idea that i could use the -f flag to do that, but it still leaves me concerned about the other part that apt is complaining about (the b43 wireless driver, or something like that).
<JNL_> d-snutz: did you have an vm of windows running before?
<ikonia> thevaliantx: the wireless error is probably a red-herring and nothing to do with google earth
<klawd> ikonia: i don't know what else to try now. i tried most every tutorial guide and trouble shooter i could find
<klawd> and i'm not really getting any help by pros
<meberhart> man, it took me three days to install Google Earth on the new Fedora ...
<klawd> it's really frustrating
<ikonia> thevaliantx: if your wireless package didn't install correctly, each subsiquent package will complain that the previous wireless package is failing
<d-snutz> JNL_ no, new computer
<thevaliantx> ikonia, just curious, sure it has nothing to do with google earth, but it did stop apt from installing google earth without using a force flag.
<Myrtti> thevaliantx: -f tries to fix whatever is jammed in the installation queue, especially the b43 package
<thevaliantx> ikonia, okay, thanks.
<klawd> ikonia: the worst thing is: the windows guys are mocking me
<ljsoftnet> how do i put icons in conky?
<Ben64> klawd: laptop or desktop? what version ubuntu? 64 or 32 bit
<d-snutz> JNL_ it keeps saying doesnt meet minimum requirements
<ikonia> thevaliantx: it maybe worth checking the dpkg log file to see if/what it's complaining about in reference to the wireless package and consider trying to fix that
<klawd> Ben64: desktop, 64
<ikonia> d-snutz: get the blue screen error code as I've suggested, you can work it forward from there
<thevaliantx> i'm scared to death that i might end up without wireless.  i understand that the b43 driver is 'legacy' or something like that.  i'm using a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop.
<Ben64> klawd: ubuntu version?
<ikonia> thevaliantx: the worst case situation, you need to re-install the wireless package
<d-snutz> JNL_ thanks.  I'll open it now and see if I get one this time.
<klawd> 11.10 iirc. is there a command where i can see?
<Ben64> klawd: lsb_release -sd
<d-snutz> ikonia: thanks, ill try it now
<klawd> 11.10, yes
<klawd> Ben64: you got an idea?
<Ben64> klawd: you could try a 32 bit livecd and see if there is sound there
<Ben64> klawd: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598814
<klawd> Ben64: ill look into it, thanks
<Ben64> the forum link isn't specifically about your card though
<Ben64> make sure to make a backup of any file you change
<subthalamus> howdy
<Silverlion> subthalamus: aloha
<brkolog> gruess gott
<subthalamus> anybody know any full disk encryption solutions with a "under duress" password?
<xharx> j #ubuntu.de
<sipior> subthalamus: truecrypt has one, as i recall.
<subthalamus> u know something u'd enter to nuke to contents while it says something like "decrypting your data, please standby"
<subthalamus> to=the
<JadedJacob> Can somone recommend me a good wireless adapter?
<JadedJacob> That works out of the box with ubuntu
<subthalamus> jared, pci, usb, pcimcia?
<subthalamus> whats it for?
<JadedJacob> pci or usb, i can't decide.
<mongy> JadedJacob: I have one of these, works ootb http://www.amazon.co.uk/Technologies-802-11N-150Mbps-Wireless-Compatible/dp/B0035FVL4G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317666395&sr=8-2 (usb)
<duelle> JadedJacob, I use a netgear WG111v3 (b/g) which works ootb
<subthalamus> PCI then, and I'm really not aware of any NICs that wont work...
<JadedJacob> I want to start off with a good chipset, and then when I can afford it get a high gain directional antenna for it.
<Ben64> pci usually works a lot better
<vidb> soreau: back again... after a failed reboot :(
<subthalamus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<vidb> soreau: I got this error after rebooting: Error> unknown fs      grup rescue
<medeman> Hello, I wanted to download Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS via torrent from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent, however the link is down. It's the link I get from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<vidb> soreau: unknow filesystem *
<subthalamus> i'm a fan of realtek, asus, 3com, cnet, linksys,
<mongy> medeman: it's now 10.04.4
<subthalamus> maybe couple others
<Ben64> medeman: because 10.04.4 is out
<subthalamus> jacob, good enough?
<cucujoidea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71466/raid-1-array-not-found-in-server-installer  is there a workaround for RAID 1 systems?
<medeman> mongy: Ben64: Alright, that works, thank you. Uhmm does 10.4.4 support all wifi chipsets that 11.10 does?
<Ben64> uh, probably not
<Ben64> 11.10 has 18 months of extra kernel development
<m0n2t3rcit7> hey guys am new o irc but I would like to learn about packaging
<subthalamus> sipior, r u talking about the plausible deniability?
<sipior> subthalamus: yes.
<subthalamus> doesnt seem quite the same
<medeman> I ask because 11.10 supports my Tenda W541V 2.0 wifi stick and 10.10 doesn't, so I was wondering if 10.4.4 does (which is newer then 10.10, right?)
<NyLes> what is the use of quiet splash option?
<subthalamus> if the FBI is looking through you hdd, they're gonna notice half the space being gone
<Ben64> medeman: 10.10 = 10/2010, 10.04 = 04/2010 so no, it is not newer
<subthalamus> sipior, looking for something with several passwords, one of which provokes a disk wipe
<medeman> Ben64: but 10.04 got updated more recently, didn't it? (10.04.4)
<Ben64> medeman: it just receives security updates
<Ben64> subthalamus: with truecrypt they wouldn't be able to tell
<subthalamus> Ben64: explain further please?
<JadedJacob> thanks duelle
<m0n2t3rcit7> Hey guys
<JadedJacob> I already have a DWL-G122 ver C, but it's range is terrible.
<Ben64> kinda offtopic for here, you should just read up on it. you can have a second hidden partition depending on the password, so you can have a "fake" partition that doesn't have anything sensitive in it
<medeman> Ben64: Aww, is there a way to put the chip firmware from 11.10 into 10.04?
<uKi`> can I disable "make" for a certain user on my ubuntu server?
<Ben64> medeman: not easily. you should just use 11.10 at this point
<JadedJacob> subthalamus: cheers for that url
<medeman> Ben64: Yea, but it didn't work anymore after I installed NVidia drivers (on a clean install)
<subthalamus> JadedJacob: no problem, search engine's your friend
<JadedJacob> yep :)
<Ben64> medeman: wifi drivers have nothing to do with nvidia drivers
<medeman> Ben64: Yea, but 11.10 didn't work anymore after I installed those NVidia drivers
<medeman> Ben64: So I wanted to try 10.04
<Ben64> medeman: you should just get nvidia to work in 11.10
<ironfroggy> Can anyone tell me how to get autofs to unmount remote volumes when my machine is suspended?
<uKi`> can I disable "make" for a certain user on my ubuntu server? anyone?
<ironfroggy> otherwise the connection breaks and samba shares just timeout, and are seemingly impossible to force unmount after resuming.
<loganrun> does anyone know if there is a way to fix the unity window manager so that you can drag a the title bar of a window that does not have focus from being maximized
<loganrun> it is really annoying if you try to drag the window and it does nothing just because it does not have focus
<Ben64> !pm | m0n2t3rcit7
<ubottu> m0n2t3rcit7: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<m0n2t3rcit7> am new to this channel, am a n00b
<jgoldman85> would anyone know why ubuntu would run so incredibly slowly on an hp i7 with 8gb of memory?
<sipior> ironfroggy: one possible solution: http://www.palebluedot.nl/jml/computer-stuff/26-umountnfs.html (i agree that it is an embarrassing problem under linux)
<bazhang> jgoldman85, need more data than that
<jgoldman85> what do you need?
<fidel> jgoldman85: most likely not until you add some more infos (pretty generic right now)
<Abhijit> hi m0n2t3rcit7 do you have any question?
<jgoldman85> im a first time ubuntu user
<Abhijit> !details | jgoldman85
<ubottu> jgoldman85: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jgoldman85> i cant shut the comp down;  programs run slowly; can't multitask...
<jatt> turn it off
<Kaapa> hey guys - I need to upgrade my bios and have only windows. What options do I have? Tried freedos but didn't work
<ironfroggy> sipior: thank you, that's a good lead.
<fidel> Kaapa: depends on the bios & the options the vendor provides
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<Kaapa> do I really need to install windows on a partition? is there same live cd?
<Abhijit> Kaapa, ##windows
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone tell me how can i install the equivalent of "system restore" in windows?
<Kaapa> fidel: windows only executable, toshiba
<Wiz_KeeD> just in case i mess something up...
<Wiz_KeeD> i can undo the damage
<Kaapa> Abhijit: the problem is that I don't have it :p
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, a restore point? like a bootable iso?
<fidel> Kaapa: well - then feel doomed and use some kind of windows live cd. anyway you get most likely more/better help in a windows centric channel
<m0n2t3rcit7> @Abhijit
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, or more like a clone
<Kaapa> fidel: thanks, I'll try
<thevaliantx> ikonia, i looked in the dpkg log and it says that the b43 driver is 'half-configured' or whatever that means.  (i wish there was a long, in-depth tutorial (maybe even a high quality book?) that takes a beginner all the way up to being a master of all things linux administration.
<Wiz_KeeD> i wouldn't know, that's why i came here :))
<Abhijit> <Kaapa> hey guys - I need to upgrade my bios and HAVE ONLY windows. What options do I have? Tried freedos but didn't work
<Abhijit> m0n2t3rcit7, yes?
<Wiz_KeeD> furthermore, install php mysql and apache the latest version and stuff, a good tutorial? for ubuntu 10.4?
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, you could look into clonezilla or remastersys
<Tyrope> Greetings, I'm trying to create a shortcut to "vim /var/log/apache2/error.log" on my desktop, would the 'ln' command work for this, or is that only for files?
<bazhang> !lamp | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Wiz_KeeD> will do, thank you!
<Abhijit> Wiz_KeeD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah i was thinking about lamp
<Orsb> Hi there, A message keeps popping up that I have less than 200 MB on my file system. I have checked the disk utility prg which shows that I have used 99% of my 40 GB drive. But I have a disk capacity of over 250 GB! I would really like to sort it out, please help.
<Abhijit> Wiz_KeeD, we do not have the exact alternate for 'every' software from windows. with new system you need to leanr new ways of using and maintaing it
<m0n2t3rcit7> I am not sure if I am in the corect channel but I need some help with Ubuntu 11.10, I cant use it behind proxy. Any ideas
<bazhang> Orsb, you have a separate home partition?
<m0n2t3rcit7> @ Abhijit I am not sure if I am in the corect channel but I need some help with Ubuntu 11.10, I cant use it behind proxy. Any ideas
<jgoldman85> i cant shut the comp down;  programs run slowly; can't multitask...  suggestions anyone?
<nibbler> m0n2t3rcit7, configure the proxy?
<jatt> Orsb: sudo fdisk -l
<NyLes> can i ask here about lubuntu? because people there seems away from their keyboard?
<compdoc> you can ask
<compdoc> no one may know
<bazhang> jgoldman85, please give some examples of multitask; what exactly are the error messages you get, what version of ubuntu, what graphics card and driver
<Wiz_KeeD> i was just looking for a way to backup my system as i will most probably screw it up and want to restore to a certain point in case that happens instead of formatting...is it that bad?
<NyLes> lubuntu doesn't recognize my video card NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400.. im using Lubuntu 10.04
<jgoldman85> gimmie a sec
<Chipzzz> jgoldman85: open system monitor and see if something's hogging your cpu
<medeman> Ben64: Sorry, I was afk...Anyways, I already tried to get NVidia drivers working. With no success. Even after a lot of conversation with the IRC here...
<Abhijit> m0n2t3rcit7, what do you mean by 'can not use behind proxy'? do you want to setup your own proxy ? or you mean that someone else has installed proxy on server and your machine is behind this proxy and you can not use it?
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, you may wish to look into the things I mentioned then
<ulidtko|work> hey all. How can it be that the libc-bin package is Essential and yet it conflicts with itself?
<Wiz_KeeD> i am, i was just responding to Abhijit
<ulidtko|work> % aptitude show libc-bin | grep Conflicts
<ulidtko|work> Conflicts: libc-bin
<Abhijit> O.o
<ulidtko|work> and the package manager now wants to remove half of my system. Wtf?
<m0n2t3rcit7> @ Abhijit some one else has set up proxy and am behind it
<bazhang> ulidtko|work, what version of ubuntu is this
<Abhijit> Wiz_KeeD, yes then the link  i given you is one simpe way of backing up. Deja dup is another software solution which comes with encryption support.
<trowar> 有人能讲中文咩
<ulidtko|work> bazhang: i've just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<bazhang> trowar, english here #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<ulidtko|work> so this should be 11.10, oneiric
<vincentwong> hello
<Abhijit> m0n2t3rcit7, then you need to contact the system administrator and request him to allow you the permission and give you the required support for access. first try that.
<trowar> OH
<trowar> where is chinese
<bazhang> trowar, /join #ubuntu-cn
<vincentwong> hello
<Abhijit> hi vincentwong
<Silverlion> !cn | trowar
<ubottu> trowar: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<trowar> i need study english and ubuntu
<NyLes> how to backup xorg.conf?
<Chipzzz> trowar: 和一些不能
<trowar> thank you man
<m0n2t3rcit7> sorry Ben64 for pm
<bazhang> trowar, ##english to study english, this is ubuntu support
<Orsb> jatt:/dev/sda1            2048    41945087    20971520   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE
<Orsb> /dev/sda2   *    41945088    42149887      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<subthalamus> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Orsb> /dev/sda3        42149888    82144028    19997070+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Orsb> /dev/sda4        82145278   488396799   203125761    5  Kiterjesztett
<Orsb> /dev/sda5        82145280    83120127      487424   83  Linux
<FloodBot1> Orsb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orsb> /dev/sda6        83122176    94838783     5858304   83  Linux
<bazhang> subthalamus, with what
<NyLes> how to backup xorg.conf?
<subthalamus> ubottu: what can you do?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> subthalamus, ask helpers, not the bot
<Orsb> jatt: i did not mean to post the result, but what shall i look for?
<subthalamus> ok
<Abhijit> NyLes, with cp?
<subthalamus> helpers: what can the ubottu do?
<bazhang> subthalamus, what is your real question as relates to ubuntu support
<m0n2t3rcit7> Abhijit: its a public network, so it is not possible
<NyLes> Abhijit: what do you mean cp? sorry im new in ubuntu
<vincentwong> where to download more ubuntu theme ?
<subthalamus> bazhang: I dont have one
<bazhang> !themes | vincentwong
<ubottu> vincentwong: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Abhijit> NyLes, in terminal do man cp
<tado> hey. thunderbird shows my mails with AM/PM clock instead of 24h clock. the system is set on 24h clock. how can i fix it?
<ulidtko|work> so can anybody help me with the package manager?
<subthalamus> bazhang: I'd like to know the list of ubottu functions
<vincentwong> thank you
<bazhang> !factoids > subthalamus
<ubottu> subthalamus, please see my private message
<Abhijit> NyLes, cp /pathtoxorg/xorg.conf /pathtobackuplocatin/xorg.conf
<subthalamus> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Orsb> jatt: the result is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/851387/
<Abhijit> NyLes, http://aikiwolfie.blogspot.in/2009/09/ubuntu-tip-simple-backup-command-using.html
<subthalamus> bazhang: thanks
<loganrun> does anyone know if it is possible to fix the unity window manager so that I can drag a window that is maximized and does not have focus?
<NyLes> Abhijit: thanks so much..
<cheako911> Hello, aufs kernel module missing?  Precise/2.3.0
<Abhijit> NyLes, welcome.
<bazhang> cheako911, precise help in #ubuntu+1
<cheako911> bazhang: thx.
<Wiz_KeeD> are you guys certain this is a good guide?
<Wiz_KeeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<loganrun> it doesn't make sense that just because the window is maximized it breaks the ability to drag it using the title bart
<loganrun> bar
<Silverlion> Wiz_KeeD: why shouldn't it?
<loganrun> I guess the problem comes from the fact that the title bar disappears when it doesn't have focus and is maximized
<Wiz_KeeD> looks rather complicated, i don't want to venture into things that are over my head :)
<blackarchan_> oke so i installed nautilus-actions 3.1.5 from source and i installed nautilus-actions-extras but when i run nautilus-actions-config-tool i don`t see the extras why?? i tried with gksu and same deal
<doherty> I have a cronjob that I need to run
<Silverlion> Wiz_KeeD: why dont you write a draft how it could be easier? ;)
<Orsb> bazhang: I do not think so, the result of my sudo fdisk -l is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/851387/
<Abhijit> doherty, and at what point actually you are having issues?
<doherty> When during boot do @reboot cronjobs execute?
<doherty> Abhijit: sorry, I just hit enter too soon :)
<Abhijit> :-(
<NyLes> OMG? is it possible that i don't have an existing xorg.conf? its a fresh install, just finished installing 10minutes ago..
<subthalamus> NyLes: believe so
<doherty> NyLes: Yes, that's possible. xorg.conf is deprecated, at least in ubuntu
<Abhijit> !x | NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<doherty> I have an @reboot cronjob that I need to run after networking is up. Should I just make a wrapper that sleeps for 30s before running the real job, or...?
<NyLes> Abhijit: thanks..
<jrib> doherty: you should probably just turn it into an upstart script and forget about cron
<doherty> In reality, it could run when a user logs in, except it needs to run as root.
<Abhijit> NyLes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<jrib> !upstart > doherty
<ubottu> doherty, please see my private message
<doherty> arrrrrgh, but I dun wanna D:
<jrib> doherty: but it's the exactly what upstart scripts are meant to do D:
<subthalamus> NyLes: y do u ask? not displaying right?
<doherty> jrib: okay -_-
<jrib> doherty: i guess if you really don't want to, a kludgy solution would be to sleep 30 seconds as you said, check if networking is up, if not sleep some more, until it is up
<subthalamus> !poll full disk encryption
<ubottu> subthalamus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NyLes> subthalamus: im trying to fix the black screen ^^
<bazhang> subthalamus, /msg ubottu please
<blackarchan_> ons-config-tool i don`t see the extras why?? i tried with gksu and same deal
<blackarchan_> * doherty (~doherty@unaffiliated/doherty) has joined #ubuntu
<blackarchan_> <doherty> I have a cronjob that I need to run
<blackarchan_> * c0d3br3ak3r (~f0x@115.244.173.215) has joined #ubuntu
<blackarchan_> * xrfang has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<FloodBot1> blackarchan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subthalamus> NyLes: k, what does the x log say?
<husien> hello guys.. i'm trying to intall ubuntu server 11.10 into my VmWare workstation8.
<husien> and i got tis --->> Warning :file:///cdrom/pool/main/v/vim/vim-tiny_7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3_i386.deb was corrupt
<subthalamus> NyLes: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<husien> Warning :couldn't download package vim-tiny (ver 2:7.3.154 +hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 arc i386
<PAPA_> #husien it myt be the iso
<subthalamus> bazhang: doh
<NyLes> subthalamus: ok wait..
<PAPA_> prob
<blackarchan> anyone can help me with nautilus-actions and nautilus-actions-extras?
<husien> i downloaded the iso from ubuntu official web..
<satrionics> hi. does anyone know how to set up a local debian mirror using rsync?
<bazhang> satrionics, #debian for debian help
<sipior> satrionics: is apt-mirror not what you want?
<satrionics> thanks bazhang, i have already asked in there, just waiting for a reply
<satrionics> i want to be able to synchronize the mirror with the debian mirror so i have the latest packages
<satrionics> can i do that with debmirror or apt-mirror?
<sipior> satrionics: yep.
<satrionics> oh kool, do you know how to do it? or does it do it automatically?
<husien> ????
<satrionics> do i just rerun the debmirror command i used before?
<sipior> satrionics: it's not quite automatic, but it's pretty simple. for example: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<NyLes__> subthalamus: im sorry i don't know what do you need in the log so here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/851396/
<satrionics> thanks sipior, il take a look :)
<NyLes__> subthalamus: im using Lubuntu 10.04  by the way i can't seem to find help in #lubuntu channel, it seems they are all away..
<recharge> #!/bin/bash
<recharge> #This shell script will help you to install the alsa driver
<recharge> PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:~/bin
<recharge> export PATH
<FloodBot1> recharge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recharge> oh sorry
<blackarchan> so no one can help me with nautilus-actions & -extras???
<subthalamus> NyLes: k, lshw -C video
<NyLes__> the bots here are so smart lol
<_marko> hi, i need some help with my ubuntu 10.04 desktop. I'm newbie.
<Abhijit> _marko, ask
<n2diy> My landlord switched ISPs on me, and the new service seems really slow, who can I check my bandwidth?
<subthalamus> n2diy: speedtest.net or speed.io
<NyLes__> subthalamus: i will use pastebin again to show you the result
<n2diy> subthalamus, thanks.
<_marko> I connected my laptop to videobeam and resolution in my desktop changed. So when I disconnected, the order of topleft buttons changed. Now buttons are located different. How can I restore original position of buttons?
<subthalamus> n2diy: u got it
<husien> i just finish redownload the ubuntu server 11.10 and burn the iso with 3 diffrent software. still got the same problem.. ermmmmm...
<husien> --->> Warning :file:///cdrom/pool/main/v/vim/vim-tiny_7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3_i386.deb was corrupt
<NyLes__> subthalamus: here it is, you're the first one to instruct me with this commands i hope this one works.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/851399/
<Abhijit> _marko, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<subthalamus> NyLes: hmm, thats an old video card if I'm not mistaken
<subthalamus> NyLes: what video driver are u trying to use?
<NyLes__> subthalamus: yeah too old :( is there a way to make this work?
<subthalamus> NyLes: always a way, but hope u dont want fancy graphics and video games
<NyLes__> subthalamus: i don't know what to use :( i don't know what will work..
<NyLes__> subthalamus: yeah im not into gaming anyways :)
<recharge> vad betyder detta?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/851401/
<NyLes__> subthalamus: i've tried nvidia-96 but still black screen..
<bazhang> !se | recharge
<ubottu> recharge: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<subthalamus> NyLes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646166
<subthalamus> NyLes: u'r not the only one heh
<MuraliUtd> Any official driver release for HD6870 ???
<NyLes__> subthalamus: i've already tried that link but it doesn't work -_-
<_marko> Abhijit: that's not the problem I have. I am talking about default buttons at top menu bar: date/time, sound status, off button. They change their position and desktop doesn't let me move'em
<subthalamus> NyLes: which link?
<NyLes__> subthalamus: the one you just gave me..
<Orsb> Hi there, I keep receiving a message that I have less than 200 MB on my file system. When I checked it, my 40 GB is almost full, but my hard disk is over 250 GB. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/851387/ (I am running Ubuntu 11.11 and W7)
<tjadc> Hi, I am using Unity with dual monitors (extended desktop) and wondering if it is expected behaviour that both screens get a launcher, apart from that, I get resistance when moving my mouse cursor from one screen to the other
<subthalamus> NyLes: oh, u cant even load the forum thread?
<kubanc> is here anyone who can help me with installing JBOD on ubuntu?
<subthalamus> NyLes: standby
<NyLes__> subthalamus: I mean, I already tried the instructions given there..
<NyLes__> subthalamus: i hope this information help you, my video card runs fine with Puppy Linux.. Lucid 5.2.5 to be specific..
<sukima> How do you encrypt your home folder after a wubi install? I never saw an option during the install.
<subthalamus> NyLes: oh, yea, i didnt even look at those
<masterbater> You stupid "Diarrhea of the mouth" nuck.  Up with shmit on black ass brown  Hackel meal McJellicker.  Harky Mc Jallillashter.  Smuggin Mah Hellihole.  Harb amin mon mif jalellamon brooms of mushkin boy a munchkin maggity von heffrin.  Shtooty mic blackened.  Shooty hick black and flubberdy bij ass rijjal.
<subthalamus> NyLes: pretty sure this is the driver to use http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/35554
<masterbater> Shniggen munuh lik leggal  perritolma penis pran chella  maloney day breeze  Paahster jam ban wikkle.   Hella mah lun mick hella malole.  Hella minull mic mella manoh.  The roadline, it's illegal.  Trully mulla mih nole.  I'm a relladge-o-melladge-o-ram.  Come on you fuckin dag asses.
<masterbater> Damned ram bastions.  McJellio oper Smelly gruthergrarin trilaxals.  withers ground ring air  Puggle dee maggle dee mack traggle  Jeremy sniggle. Jeremy spoken, in next day  I brusht boyered, I kicked a ball!  mellaminorf  troll protectors, trolls on the road!  troll protectors, their stones of power glow!
<masterbater> Fleeberty dith bub, a hick now a hither they humpty tance Hunchell munch a reg uhl schoolio tress nael Chuck a lick a loon baby tunes Weerz mellicorp To the wack ann watching machine wells darilla raptor plexing
<FloodBot1> masterbater: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subthalamus> NyLes: have u ever compiled nv drivers?
<m0n2t3rcit7> ubottu: How do I increase my wubi install hard disk space?
<ubottu> m0n2t3rcit7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NyLes> subthalamus: nope, hahaha i don't even know its possible..
<subthalamus> NyLes: run that file as root and it walks u through it
<thevaliantx> i wonder if his username meant that he was an avid fisherman who happens to be a professional at inserting hooks into worms?
<NyLes> subthalamus: the one in Geforce link? ok copy..
<m0n2t3rcit7> subthalamus: how do I increase the  space available for my wubi install from 30 Gb to sth like 60 gb
<NetRunnerBlack> Okay guys I have a weird one for you. Anytime I move my mouse all the way to the top left hand side of my screen, my PC behaves as though I just clicked the workspace switcher.
<bazhang> m0n2t3rcit7, checked the wubiguide on that yet?
<subthalamus> m0n2t3rcit7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545519
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide  m0n2t3rcit7
<NyLes> subthalamus: another thing sir, in windows, i had conflicts with latest driver for my card..
<subthalamus> NyLes: make sure other drivers are removed, typically, that .run takes care of that for u though
<NyLes> subthalamus: can you look at this link if this is the right thing to do? http://blog.martinsladek.com/2010/07/linux-nvidia-legacy-geforce2-96.html
<m0n2t3rcit7> bazhang: subthalamus thanks guys, I am only a n00b but I love the irc already
<delac> Flashplayers preferences are not shown in the System->Preferences/Administration nor is Firefox able to clear the flashcookies. How to fix?
<subthalamus> NyLes: yup, looks perfect
<subthalamus> m0n2t3rcit7: cheers
<afd> hi guys
<NyLes> subthalamus: thanks so much..
<kubanc> Is it possible to have JBOD on ubuntu?
<subthalamus> NyLes: sure thing
<sipior> kubanc: yes, of course.
<NetRunnerBlack> Has anyone heard of a problem like that before?
<m0n2t3rcit7> subthalamus: cheers mate
<kubanc> sipior, is there any tutorial how to set it up?
<nze> how can i tell autoconf where to look for macros?
<subthalamus> NyLes: notice the line at the end about alternatively
<subthalamus> NyLes: thats where i was steering u
<sipior> kubanc: well, there's not much to set up. you have an HBA that exports individual LUNs?
<NyLes> subthalamus: oh ok sir.. im now in the process ^^
<afd> I'm struggling to ssh in to a server I have successfully used before. Last time I had a problem I think I needed to clear some ssh keys... is it safe to clear out /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key and the two .pub files too?
<subthalamus> NyLes: good luck
<sipior> kubanc: most modern cards support exporting all drives as a jbod directly.
<kubanc> sipior, i cannot create a JBOD with disks that are connected with IDE cable?
<NyLes> subthalamus: i tried this apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau remove xserver-xorg-video-all and it says Couldn't find package remove?
<sipior> kubanc: jbod generally implies that each drive is accessed directly and independently, which would be the default for such an arrangement. did you perhaps mean something else?
<geekbri> For some reason when i set my JAVA_HOME in .bashrc and then log out and then in again, it is not being set..  Anybody have any idea why that might be happening?
<sipior> kubanc: perhaps you mean a span?
<NyLes> subthalamus: i tried this apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau remove xserver-xorg-video-all and it says E: Couldn't find package remove?
<subthalamus> NyLes: hmm, mine's got it
<NyLes> subthalamus: :( how it happened?
<jrib> geekbri: how did you set it?  How are you determining it's not being set?  Why are you using .bashrc?
<uKi`> how do I disable wget function for my ubuntu users??
<geekbri> jrib: It's being set for one user and not the other (other users home DIR is non standard).  I set it by adding JAVA_HOME=$( dirname $( dirname $( readlink -e /usr/bin/java ) ) ) to my .bashrc.
<jrib> geekbri: How are you determining it's not being set?  Why are you using .bashrc?
<kubanc> sipior, NO, i would like to connect hard drives with IDE cable to motherboard (i have an old computer), then i would like to put all the disks into JBOD, so the operating system will see all the disks as one partition...
<subthalamus> NyLes:do u see it when "apt-cache search xorg | grep video"
<geekbri> jrib: I'm doing echo $JAVA_HOME.  I'm using .bashrc because thats where I thought you put env variables you wanted set for a user
<subthalamus> ?
<Gnea> uKi`: apt-get remove wget
<sipior> kubanc: yes, a span :-) have a look for tutorials involving LVM.
<kubanc> sipior, so span equals JBOD?
<NyLes> subthalamus: yes sir..
<subthalamus> NyLes: initial guess is fat finger but if you're copy and pasting...
<subthalamus> are you running the purge at su?
<jrib> geekbri: I'd suggest using ~/.profile ; .bashrc will get sourced for every interactive bash instance.  Anyway, see if it works ok when you use .profile
<subthalamus> at=as
<NyLes> subthalamus: copy paste? fat finger?
<sipior> kubanc: not exactly. jbod is used to describe at least two different arrangements.
<geekbri> jrib: .profile not .bash_profile?
<NyLes> subthalamus: i didn't copy paste anything
<jrib> geekbri: correct, .profile
<subthalamus> NyLes: is it possible u typoed?
<sipior> kubanc: have a look: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-RAID_drive_architectures
<NyLes> subthalamus: yeah su is for root right?
<geekbri> jrib: i'll give it as shot.  What is the difference between .profile, .bash_profile and .bashrc
<bazhang> NyLes, no dont use su
<bazhang> NyLes, sudo
<sipior> kubanc: might also be of use: http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-lvm-guide/
<subthalamus> NyLes: sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau remove xserver-xorg-video-all
<kubanc> sipior, already looking at it, looks like a good article to read :D
<NyLes> subthalamus: bazhang still the same, i will reboot I remembered i copy pasted the nvidia driver lol..
<subthalamus> NyLes: i'm an idiot, not paying attention sorry
<subthalamus> NyLes: u either purge or remove not both
<subthalamus> NyLes: notice it says it can't find the package "remove"
<geekbri> jrib: I set it in .profile and when i do 'sudo -i -u <user>' $JAVA_HOME still is not set.  however if after sudo'ing as them i do 'source .profile' it works fine.
<NyLes> subthalamus: so i will remove purge?
<subthalamus> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau remove xserver-xorg-video-all
<MikeH> Hi guys. I'm currently on Lucid and want to go precise. I'm told that changing the apt sources and doing dist-upgrade is a bad idea
<jrib> geekbri: basically (if you want technical details I must push you to « man bash >) .bash_profile and .profile will get sourced once and be part of your environment even when you aren't in a shell when you log into your desktop environment; .bashrc gets sourced every time you open a up a new shell
<subthalamus> did those commands come from the link u sent me?
<doherty> I can't find the package that contains this command - can you help? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#init-checkconf
<MikeH> What is the best way to transverse versions
<OerHeks> MikeH, join #Ubuntu+1 for support for Precise 12.04
<subthalamus> NyLes: lemme have another look at that link, i skimmed it too fast apparently
<NyLes> subthalamus: still the same result.. :(
<subthalamus> NyLes: yea, the blogger didnt check some of his commands
<jrib> geekbri: I think with sudo, you have a different issue.  The environment is initialized differently and even sanitized (though I am not sure if this happens when you use -u to act as a regular user, my guess is it does)
<subthalamus> NyLes: um, cant be exactly the same result
<NyLes> subthalamus: i can only boot with nomodeset option if you must know..
<subthalamus> NyLes: oh, u mean after completing all the steps?
<sukima> Can you encrypt your home directory after a Wubi install? if so how?
<Gnea> subthalamus, NyLes: actually, you can purge and remove at the same time. purge just gets rid of any configs that came with and/or were generated as a result of installing the package, so that really cleans it up.  also, '--purge remove' once, all of the arguments thereafter are packagenames always
<jrib> geekbri: if you « man sudo » and peruse the man page by typing /environment<enter>, then use n and N to navigate to next and previous instances of "environment" it may be helpful
<Gnea> !info remove
<ubottu> Package remove does not exist in oneiric
<geekbri> jrib: -i is supposed to simulate initial login and -u just sets what user you are logging in as.
<NyLes> subthalamus: right after the installation and even installing the OS :( nomodeset is like my savior for anything..
<subthalamus> NyLes: keep going to the last step
<kubanc> sipior, i also found http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/ . Thnx for help, i know now what to look for in google (LVM)...
<subthalamus> NyLes: using binary driver which is what I had started u on
<sipior> kubanc: yep, have fun.
<NyLes> subthalamus: does nomodeset has something to do with the --purge remove not working?
<c31r2g> !google cinnamon 1.3
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<subthalamus> NyLes: unrelated
<c31r2g> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in oneiric
<subthalamus> NyLes: man apt-get
<geekbri> jrib: if i do a sudo -i -u <user1> whose home directory is /home/user1 then echo $JAVA_HOME is fine.... if i do sudo -i -u <user2> , whose home directory is /var/lib/user2 then i do echo $JAVA_HOME it is blank.  They both are having it set in .profile (I also tried .bashrc)
<subthalamus> NyLes: u can remove a package or purge a package
<subthalamus> NyLes: not both
<Gnea> subthalamus: wrong.
<NyLes> subthalamus: woah, i removed the last remove and it worked.
<Gnea> subthalamus: apt-get purge  will remove and purge
<jrib> geekbri: can you confirm the same behavior without using sudo? i.e. do: « su - USERNAME »
<Gnea> subthalamus: I just had the option wrong
<NyLes> subthalamus: i just typed apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<NyLes> subthalamus: now next step :)
<Gnea> NyLes: it's apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<geekbri> jrib: sure hold on
<subthalamus> thats what I'm saying...
<subthalamus> NyLes: sweet, looks like gnea will help u
<geekbri> jrib: using su - user2, then echo $JAVA_HOME it is still blank.  I can't help but believe this has something to do with the nonstandard home directory.
<Anon_ubuntu> irc best
<subthalamus> his blog maybe?
<Gnea> well, you said that you can't remove and purge at the same time, and I'm saying that 'purge' purges AND removes, which makes your statement invalid
<Gnea> anyway, g2g, good luck
<NyLes> Gnea: thanks.. ^^
<Anon_ubuntu> how do i install avira antivirus free for linux
<bazhang> Anon_ubuntu, from where
<jrib> geekbri: set JAVA_HOME to "foobar", does that stick?
<NewWorld> Anon_ubuntu:  does it come as a file?
<Anon_ubuntu> austria
<NyLes> subthalamus: on the next step removing nvidia, it says it is not installed so i will move on to the next step? right?
<Anon_ubuntu>  jes it come as a package
<subthalamus> NyLes: yup
<NewWorld> Anon_ubuntu:  what type of package (check the extension) .deb, .rpm , etc?
<Anon_ubuntu> ok wait
<geekbri> jrib: yup works fine.
<subthalamus> NyLes: no need to do everything over again in my opinion
<subthalamus> NyLes: since the binary package does some cleanup for u
<deadmund> In gnumeric to enter data into a cell I have to double click it.  Then I press enter and it moves the selection down and I have to double click again to enter data into this new cell.  Is this normal?
<subthalamus> NyLes: had not really intended to hang out here this long sorry g2g
<subthalamus> NyLes: good luck
<Anon_ubuntu> it comes as a pz
<Anon_ubuntu> no i mean gz
<Lint> deadmund, no
<NyLes> OMG subthalamus left..
<Lint> Anon_ubuntu, and what's inside?
<deadmund> Lint: How do I fix it or change it back to normal?
<NyLes> Gnea: still there?
<NewWorld> Anon_ubuntu:  OK extract it
<OerHeks> Anon_ubuntu, unpack the tar.gz, and see the readme in that archive
<Anon_ubuntu> ok wait
<Lint> deadmund, #gnumeric on irc.gnome.org
<Anon_ubuntu> how to unpack with a special tool or the archive manager in ubuntu
<NewWorld> Anon_ubuntu:  with the archive manager
<Orsb> Hi there, I keep receiving a message that I have less than 200 MB on my file system. When I checked it, my 40 GB is almost full, but my hard disk is over 250 GB. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/851387/ (I am running Ubuntu 11.11 and W7) Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Lint> Anon_ubuntu, doesn;t matter
<jrib> geekbri: how did you create this user?
<Anon_ubuntu> ok
<Anon_ubuntu> inside is bin and so
<Anon_ubuntu> other stuff
<NewWorld> Orsb:  In terminal run df and see if you actually have enough space on that partition
<Anon_ubuntu> i don't know how to install
<NewWorld> Orsb:  oh you did nvm
<Anon_ubuntu> i am new at ubuntu
<jrib> geekbri: (my guess: path is not set to include the directories where dirname and readlink reside)
<geekbri> jrib: useradd -m -d /var/lib/user1 -s /bin/bash
<Orsb> NewWorld: I am sure that I have enough space on my hard disk, but how can i use it?
<geekbri> jrib: I can paste the $PATH here if youd like.
<NewWorld> Orsb:  How much space should you have, if not >200MB?
<jrib> geekbri: right, using useradd means the user probably doesn't have a "complete" path (i.e. it's not the same as a user created with adduser because the files from /etc/skel aren't copied over)
<NewWorld> Orsb:  Run df to find this out
<jrib> geekbri: iirc
<lucidguy> Unstable Ubuntu server.  Running 11.10 server mainly using KVM with a single vm for now.  I've done memory tests, replaced powersupply and system continues to randomly crash.  Sometimes it seems to be only the vm, but typically the entire system crashes.  Nothing in logs I can find.. local terminal displays nothing.  I even have remote dmesg session and still nothing specific.  On one occasion it noted KVM caused it.  Suggestions?
<Orsb> NewWorld: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851438/
<jrib> geekbri: but sure, y ou can paste the user's path
<ikonia> lucidguy: you'll need to define "crash"
<geekbri> jrib: I see.. thats unfortunate.  I actually think this particular user was created via a chef recipe so I will have to see what provider they used... I don't believe I created this one manually
<geekbri> jrib: /var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p290@bigdata/bin:/var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p290@global/bin:/var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p290/bin:/var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<jrib> geekbri: actually that seems ok
<compdoc> lucidguy, I have several servers running ubuntu and qemu-kvm, so its not the OS
<geekbri> jrib: yeah, I looked at it and saw all the usual customers near the end so I thought the same.
<ikonia> compdoc: you can't say that as configs can vary
<lucidguy> ikonia: crash .. as in nothing on screen... no response.
<jrib> geekbri: at least /usr/bin and /bin are in there.  Just to check, can you change "dirname" in your command and "readlink" to their full paths?
<ikonia> lucidguy: ok, I'll rephrase, are you saying the whole machine physcially locks and responds to no input ?
<lucidguy> compdoc: It still can be qemu-kvm...  just in my setup for some reason.
<NewWorld> Orsb:  So how much space are you supposed to have if not <200MB?
<geekbri> jrib: Well I had tried setting it with a hardcoded path instead of using dirname and readlink and that didn't work either.
<lucidguy> ikonia: thats correct.
<ikonia> lucidguy: ok - next time this happens here are the things to check to get some idea of what's going on
<gmag> hello, I'm not a fan of unity or Gnome3, so I'm thinking of installing Xubuntu. Are there any huge differences between Ubuntu and Xubuntu? I mean, besides the graphical environment.
<ikonia> lucidguy: 1.) can you ping the "host" on the network from another machine 2.) plug a keyboard into the host, press the capslock key, does the light go on/off
<compdoc> lucidguy, doubtful, unless youre doing something like card or usb pass-thru
<ikonia> compdoc: not it's not, people use it in different configurations
<ikonia> lucidguy: don't suppose you have the answer to either of those two questions or already ?
<Lint> gmag, they use same repository
<lucidguy> ikonia: system is down.. no ping.  No local response (capslock)
<compdoc> lucidguy, open the disk utility, and look at the smart data for your drives
<gmag> Lint, which means I can install everything I can with ubuntu, right?
<jrib> geekbri: erm, but "foobar" worked?
<lucidguy> compdoc: disk utility?
<Lint> gmag, it IS ubuntu with other skin
<gmag> ok
<gmag> ty
<ikonia> lucidguy: ok, so that is a physical hardware lock
<geekbri> jrib: not in .bashrc or .profile... just when i was logged into the shell manually
<ikonia> lucidguy: (or at least most likley a physical hardware lock), so we just have to work out why not
<ikonia> now
<jrib> geekbri: oh.
<lucidguy> ikonia: In some events I can see the kernel dump on the screen .. but the system is unresponsive.
<ikonia> lucidguy: ahh, ok, so we know the kernel is panicing
<lucidguy> ikonia: I'm thinking on swaping out the video card..  Nothing left to swap out other then motherboard and CPU.
<jrib> geekbri: in .profile put "export JAVA_HOME=/foobar" then check to see that JAVA_HOME gets set when you « su - USERNAME »
<ikonia> lucidguy: can I ask how you tested ram ?
<lucidguy> ikonia: again .. rarely I can see this info
<lucidguy> ikonia: memtest ... grub boot menu.
<ikonia> lucidguy: how long did you leave memtest running for ?
<geekbri> jrib: does not get set.
<lucidguy> ikonia: about 12 hours
<ikonia> lucidguy: ok, so a reasonable ammount of time
<ikonia> lucidguy: I'm assuming there was no errors in the passes
<lucidguy> BTW i've also enable netconsole. .. so I can try to capture dmesg dumps...  I once noticed it panic about KVM.
<lucidguy> ikonia: Correct.
<ikonia> lucidguy: do you ever see the kernel panic on the host, or just the guests ?
<jrib> geekbri: what does « getent passwd USERNAME » return?
<Hamed> i have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and connect to Internet by wifi and have computer win7 connect to internet by cable how can i make a workgroup (network) between them please give me easy instructions or easy essay talking about that
<ESphynx> guys, I get this error trying to build my 32 bit package on 64 bit architecture... pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy depends on ia32-libs; however: Package ia32-libs is not installed.
<ESphynx> what's it about?
<lucidguy> ikonia: Typically the host .. there is only one vm guest.
<ikonia> lucidguy: thats good, it's better that it's on the host, easier to pinpoint
<lucidguy> ikonia: Today I did notice the guest was offline .. cleanily.
<ikonia> lucidguy: netdump and try to get the kernel dump would be a useful set of info
<Orsb> NewWorld: It seems that I do not have the problem any more. In the morning it kept popping up and i wanted to fix it. However, perhaps the reboot has fixed the problem. I'll be back if the problem comes back. Thanks
<NewWorld> great
<geekbri> jrib: jenkins:x:1001:1001:Jenkins user:/var/lib/jenkins:/bin/bash
<justin______> hi whats the name of the default desktop environment in fedora, i want it for ubuntu
<jrib> geekbri: I'm going to try adding a user here...
<onto> Hi, how do I install manuals? I have the man command but no database?! They used to work but now it says no manual entry found for all commands?
<lucidguy> ikonia: I have netconsole running .. I'm guessing netdump is even better.
<ikonia>  lucidguy never used net console, but I know netdump gives good results
<geekbri> jrib: cool.  I didn't do much other than install open jdk, then add the user
<OerHeks> justin______, that could be gnome3 or kde
<justin______> gnome 3 thanks
<geekbri> jrib: I've never logged into the user externally but the user won't have anybody log in from the outside so even if that was the problem that doesn't help me
<lucidguy> ikonia: If you had a spare video card . .would you not try and swap it out.  This system is an older (once gaming) system converted into a media server...  wondering if the old AGP graphics card is acting up and not ideal for a server OS.
<jrib> geekbri: useradd seems to copy /etc/skel now, news to me
<ikonia> lucidguy: I can't see how the graphics card is "not ideal" for a server
<supNow> so this morning I wanted to check out the gnome packages... sudo apt-get install gnome (TAB) kept hitting more and suddenly it started installing a million things. Anyway to undo this?
<NewWorld> onto:  dont you have to put them in a specific directory?
<onto> NewWorld: put what?
<geekbri> jrib: Yeah it looks to me as all the files as there properly... I suspect the issue is that they aren't being loaded properly? I just dont know....
<NewWorld> onto:  the man files
<jrib> geekbri: maybe I was misremembering and the common issue was just that dash was used instead of bash (but I saw you took care of that)
<onto> NewWorld: yes, but ALL of them are missing (or cannot be found)
<lucidguy> ikonia: Well, nobody should be using an old nvidia gaming card in a server... in my opinion.
<geekbri> jrib: i find it perplexing that my user which i login from the outside with, and who has a home directory in /home has it work fine
<ikonia> lucidguy: why ?
<onto> $ man man
<onto> No manual entry for man
<onto> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<lucidguy> ikonia: drivers ...
<NewWorld> onto:  What did you do with them? Reinstalling said programs will replace the man files
<ikonia> lucidguy: just use the vesa drivers with it (if you are using xorg) and you should have zero issues
<onto> NewWorld: nothing as far as I'm aware
<Hamed> i have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and connect to Internet by wifi and have computer win7 connect to internet by cable how can i make a workgroup (network) between them
<lucidguy> ikonia: Day one it posts (startsup) with crazy text/font..  unlegible...
<ikonia> lucidguy: ok - so that's nothing to do with your OS, that's raw hardware having a problem
<gmag> erm... Im trying to find out if I should install a LTS or the lates release. Which should I choose? And based on which criterias?
<lucidguy> ikonia: No Xorg either.
<ikonia> lucidguy: common sense would be not to use something that has a hardware defect/incompatability like that
<NewWorld> gmag:  what is YOUR criteria?
<jrib> geekbri: I did the following: sudo useradd -m -d /var/lib/user1 -s /bin/bash user; sudo passwd user1; su - user1; vim .profile # and added "JAVA_HOME=foobar"; exit; su - user1; echo $JAVA_HOME # and "foobar" was returned
<lucidguy> ikonia: Its on .. the initial post is crazy text/font .. but then just prior to posting the login prompt its eligable.
<gmag> NewWorld, I don't know, I'm trying to understand the pros and cons
<lucidguy> on=odd
<ikonia> lucidguy: still has a native hardware problem outside of the OS that suggests you should not use it
<geekbri> jrib: Strange.  I actually just added into my /etc/profile.d/ a file called java_home.sh and put JAVA_HOME=$( dirname $( dirname $( readlink -e /usr/bin/java ) ) ) in there.  Then I logged in as the user and their JAVA_HOME was fine.
<onto> NewWorld: so reinstall all commands?
<lucidguy> ikonia: Understood ..   thanks for your time, have to run.  I think I'm going to attempt another ram test to be safe ... swap out that video card .. and enable netdump.  Going to be unhappy if its the motherboard or cpu .. urg.
<NewWorld> onto:  Try one and see if you can man it
<onto> sure
<Michael_Knght> Hi all. I'm trying to install last LTS ubuntu on asus eee pc 1001px netbook by net install. And I get kernel panic on boot. Is it known problem? Is there any workaround? I have no usb sticks.
<tetella93> ciao
<lucidguy> Once last think .. bad idea to put this video card into an Ubuntu Server..   http://www.leadtek.com/eng/3d_graphic/overview.asp?lineid=1&pronameid=189
<onto> NewWorld: nope
<compdoc> lucidguy, check for bad caps
<NewWorld> onto:  Can you locate the man files with a file browser?
<onto> NewWorld: trying the same
<NewWorld> onto:  like are they actually there?
<lucidguy> compdoc: hmm .. hate to ask but, what are bad caps?
<NewWorld> onto:  As in go find their location on the hard disk
<compdoc> lucidguy, you just need to look for them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague
<onto> NewWorld: nope
<compdoc> any caps that are round on top are bad
<onto> NewWorld: haha, I understand :)
<gaussblurinc> is anyone know a good library for generation of pseudo-prime numbers?
<compdoc> lucidguy, or if you can take a decent pic of your mobo, I'll look
<BlackAngelPR> Greetings everyone , can some one tell me if there is a guide around to extend the current swap partitions ?
<NewWorld> onto:  Is it /usr/share/man that you're looking inside?
<lucidguy> compdoc: understood ... they are fine.
<lucidguy> have to run ..
<compdoc> lucidguy, there are also caps in the PSU, and those often fail in the same way
<onto> NewWorld: aha, it's in /usr/share/man? Yeah then they're there
<onto> I looked in /usr/local/man
<onto> aha, I think I know the problem
<ivov> is there any way to retrieve the answers I gave during installation regarding the manual partitioning? I want to use these answers to generate a preseed file
<BlackAngelPR> Greetings everyone , can some one tell me if there is a guide around to extend the current swap partitions ?
<onto> NewWorld: haha, sorry. I made a stupid mistake. ;)
<NewWorld> onto:  what was it? and good that it's fine
<geekbri> jrib: This is actually a wildly frustrating problem because I'm using something called buildr to build my java projects, and for some reason even though now JAVA_HOME is being set through profile.d .... when i try to run buildr it doesn't see the JAVA_HOME and i have to tack on JAVA_HOME buildr before each run for it to work properly.  Who knows whats going wrong here!
<debsan> BlackAngelPR, just resize it
<tetella93> Excuse me.. I don't know whether to download files.. How can I do this?
<NewWorld> BlackAngelPR:  Why a guide? Can't you just resize it easily with Gparted?
<onto> NewWorld: I redefined MANPATH in .bash_profile but instead of prepending it to MANPATH, I prepended it to PATH. Of course, it couldn't find it.
<bazhang> tetella93, download what files
<jrib> geekbri: i have no experience with buildr.  Maybe it uses sh?  try « sudo dpkg-reconcfigure dash » and have sh point to bash temporarily just to see if it changes buildr's behavior
<debsan> tetella93, don't undestand
<trever420> yay... finally got FOG to work in ubuntu server
<onto> NewWorld: Thanks for the help though!
<NewWorld> np))
<debsan> BlackAngelPR, no pm. Ok just install gparted, you want to resize the partition. So unmount it open gparted select sresize option and resize it.
<tetella93> debsan, files in general with this program. I have just enrolled
<geekbri> jrib: excellent point.. hopefully that is not the case.
<debsan> tetella93, this program ?
<NewWorld> BlackAngelPR:  Install the program gparted
<ivov> can anyone point me towards a working preseed configuration files that actually uses manual configuration?
<supNow> ok seems to have calmed down a little in here I'd like to repost my unanswered question
<supNow> so this morning I wanted to check out the gnome packages... sudo apt-get install gnome (TAB) kept hitting more and suddenly it started installing a million things. Anyway to undo this?
<ikonia> supNow: remove the packages installed, thats the only way
<supNow> is there a place I can see recently installed packages?
<iceroot> supNow: i dont know if "gnome" is just a metapackge but "sudo apt-get remove --purge && sudo apt-get autoremove" should do the job
<ivov>  manual configuration for partitioning ofcourse :-)
<iceroot> supNow: i dont know if "gnome" is just a metapackge but "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome && sudo apt-get autoremove" should do the job
<Oer> supNow, softwarecentre > history
<ludlow> I'm using halo theme :)
<iceroot> supNow: /var/log/apt/term.log
<htmangia> ciao
<jrib> geekbri: so you are running buildr as jenkins and want JAVA_HOME to be set in jenkins environment so that buildr knows where to find java?  Is that correct?
<geekbri> jrib: bingo.  It moans that JAVA_HOME isn't set when i run it (unless of course I append JAVA_HOME=<path> to the command).
<geekbri> jrib: it looks like JAVA_HOME is set for the user now, but whatever was preventing it from being set earlier must be stopping it from being set when buildr launches a subshell (or whatevr it is, that it is doing)
<jrib> geekbri: how do you initialize the whole process?  I assume you aren't logging in as jenkins?
<hidihodihi> Ubuntu offers system disk encryption with the alternate install disc, correct? What is used? LUKS? With what settings? What encryption mode/algorithm? Keysize? Passphrase hash algorithm? Iteration count? (Did i forget anything important?)
<geekbri> jrib: well, right now what i'm going is sudo -i -u jenkins (or su - jenkins) and then i'm just changing into the proper directory and running buildr.
<jrib> geekbri: try, using "export JAVA_HOME=whatever_it_is" to see if that makes a difference
<htmangia> !list!
<supNow> iceroot: thanks
<tetella93> debsan, I have resolved. thank you!
<iceroot> supNow: but its a good idea to read what the command will remove before saying yes
<supNow> iceroot: yes I will look through it. It didn't seem to effect my untiy, but gnome doesn't load anything (window borders, nav bars, panels etc etc)
<geekbri> jrib: in the profile.d script or on the command line directory?
<geekbri> err
<geekbri> directly.
<jrib> geekbri: either
<iceroot> !info gnome oneirc
<ubottu> 'oneirc' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<iceroot> !info gnome oneiric
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jrib> geekbri: or maybe "both" for good measure is a better response :P
<iceroot> supNow: not a good idea to remove "gnome" when using unity
<iceroot> supNow: if i get this gnome and unity thing correctly unity will not run without the package "gnome"
<EvilResistance> iceroot, correct.  "Unity" runs off of GNOME3, without GNOME there is no UNITY
<EvilResistance> Unity*
<EvilResistance> supNow, Unity requires GNOME2/3 depending which release you're on.  You can't have working Unity without GNOME, things explode
<savid> Has anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on a mac book pro 8,3 ?    I'm having serious problems.
<iceroot> !mac | savid
<ubottu> savid: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jrib> !mac | savid
<jrib> savid: see if the wiki is any help
<savid> iceroot, yeah I've read that.
 * jrib is too slow
<geekbri> jrib: it blew up at first. then in the profile.d script i changed dirname and readlink to their fullpaths.  I'm guessing when that was getting executed $PATH wasn't set yet.
<iceroot> !details | savid
<ubottu> savid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> geekbri: and now it works?
<geekbri> jrib: ugh guess not.  I get an error when i run builder "can't create Java VM"
<geekbri> jrib: but of course if i set JAVA_HOME before the command it works fine
<jrib> geekbri: you used "export"?
<geekbri> jrib: yes.
<savid> iceroot, I no longer have an osx partition.  Using the ubuntu mac alternate install cd, I didn't install but no icon shows in the boot menu.  I just get a blinking "?"
<savid> Sorry, voice transcribing on my tablet here
<supNow> thanks iceroot, EvilResistance: I will do some reasearch online to see if I can figure out why gnome isn't loading based upon the log that shows what it randomly installed
<jrib> geekbri: but at this point JAVA_HOME is set correctly in your environment, it's just that buildr seems to not care?
<savid> I _did_ an install
<iceroot> savid: not having an osx partitions sounds good
<geekbri> jrib: whats interesting is, i changed it to hardcoded JVM (no dirname and readlink) and now buildr works fine.
<savid> iceroot,  yeah, so I thought
<iceroot> savid: so your issue is "the alternate cd does not start correctly?"
<geekbri> jrib: I think whats happening is somehow buildr is launching a new shell differently and whatever is causing JAVA_HOME not to get set, is having it unset there as well perhaps.  Or maybe whatever was cuasing JAVA_HOME to be unset is causing errors with using dirname and readlink... just not sure.  I'm just going to stick with hardcoding it to /usr/lib/jvm/default-java i guess.
<mneptok> savid: does your disk contain a partition for EFI bootloader stuffs?
<savid> iceroot,  no, I installed using alternate
<savid> mneptok, yes, I kept the original efi partition
<mneptok> savid: you might want to esnure the Ubuntu istaller put the UEFI bootstubs where they belong
<NyLes> !cp
<savid> mneptok,  how do I ensure that
<sidney_> how do i open source list in a text editor
<mneptok> savid: do an ls of the UEFI FAT32 partition. is an Ubuntu bootstub there?
<savid> mneptok, I've booted back into a lived now.   Gparted shows exlamation marks over all partitions
<NyLes> waht is GLib?
<informatica8> eee
<NyLes> !Glib
<mneptok> NyLes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glib
<mneptok> savid: have you ensured your downloaded disc image is alright with an md5sum?
<mneptok> savid: just to be sure
<Lint> sidney_, open source what?
<savid> mneptok, yes
<mneptok> savid: OK, so mount the small UEFI partition and make sure the Ubuntu bootstub is there/
<savid> mneptok, when trying to mount, it says special device /dev/sda1 does not exist.
<bazhang> sidney_, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<savid> I think the alternate installer screwed up my partition tables.   Ugh.
<mneptok> savid: try repartitioning completely during a clean reinstall.
<Zerpex> Hi guys, do you know how I can make the default LAMP install in ubuntu, run the files as 'current owner' of the file?
<mdgeorge> hello
<mneptok> savid: the FAT32 UEFI partition only needs to be ~100MB
<mdgeorge> Everytime I click on the automatic update window, gnome-shell crashes
<savid> mneptok, OK, so ubuntu will create it's own efi partition if I do that?
<mdgeorge> any suggestions?
<mneptok> savid: Ubuntu creates no partitions automatically
<mneptok> savid: you'll need to tell the installer to create a 100MB partition at the beginning of the disk, format it FAT32, and mount it at /boot/efi
<savid> mneptok, hmm..  OK.   Will i
<savid> Ugh tabket
<ignerious> hello
<ignerious> my eclipse is not starting
<NyLes> how to delete a file using terminal?
<savid> mneptok will the installer then know what to do with that partition?
<savid> With regard to the efi "payload"
<mneptok> savid: it should, but if it does not, the steps can be done manually after reinstallation.
<savid> Ok.   I'll try that. Thanks.
<MetalAdamTR> selam
<sw0rdfish> LukeNukem!
<ignerious> my eclipse is not starting
<mneptok> savid: FWIW, i use UEFI on my Thinkpad here. so i have actually done this. i'm not 100% certain that this is your problem, but as far as EFI goes, i have *some* experience.
<mneptok> savid: and this will be a 100% Linux laptop?
<RawProduce> I'm trying to use SQLite with PHP and have installed the relevant packages - phpinfo() shows an sqlite3 section
<ignerious> it is showing its startup screen but then it goes away
<savid> mneptok, yes
<mneptok> savid: may i PM?
<rypervenche> NyLes: rm
<RawProduce> yet when I run sqlite_open I get the error "PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function sqlite_open()"
<RawProduce> what's the deal?
<NyLes> rypervenche: yeah thanks..
<savid> mneptok, yes go ahead
<rypervenche> NyLes: Read this, http://www.linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<ignerious> my eclipse is not starting
<ignerious> it is showing its startup screen but then it goes away
<NyLes> rypervenche: thanks man..
<ignerious> what should i do
<LukeNukem> sw0rdfish, wtf you doin here nigguh
<sw0rdfish> lolz
<sidney_> to edit or add repositories do i over wright what is there or add to it
<bazhang> LukeNukem, watch the language and stay on topic
<sw0rdfish> is there a ubuntu community/off-topic channel?
<LukeNukem> dang, forgot which channel i was in lol
<ikonia> LukeNukem: sw0rdfish language please
<ikonia> !guidelines > LukeNukem
<ikonia> !guidelines > sw0rdfish
<ikonia> sw0rdfish: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Owner> halp, i was making gay with a girl and i peed inside her, now she wont talk to me
<LukeNukem> lolol
<bazhang> LukeNukem, thats enough
<b91> lol
<adrth> in which file should I tune my PATH variable?
<sw0rdfish> wow lol whata heck was dat
<LukeNukem> ok
<ignerious> please help
<ubottu> sw0rdfish, please see my private message
<sw0rdfish> :o ikonia ubottu is being slow, aye?
<adrth> I changed /etc/environment, but '
<ikonia> sw0rdfish: it had quit, it just rejoined
<TesseractB> hi
<adrth> I changed /etc/environment, but 'export' says that it hasn't been evaluated
<TesseractB> i have a question
<adrth> even after I restarted the shell
<ignerious> please help
<ignerious> please help
<sw0rdfish> ikonia, oh ok
<ignerious> please help
<FloodBot1> ignerious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sandra> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates
<TesseractB> Has anyone accomplished hardware acceleration with ati hd 2400 for mkv and mp4 videos?
<adrth> in which channel people go to answer questions?
<Lint> ignerious, you may try to rename its profile
<zykotic10> TesseractB: does ati support accelerated video now?
<adrth> I mean, I could try doing that
<TesseractB> zykotic10: of course!
<zykotic10> TesseractB: they didn't a little while ago, thus my asking
<zykotic10> TesseractB: do you know what it's called?  like nvidia uses vdpau, what's it called for ati?
<TesseractB> zykotic10: It is called DXVA
<zykotic10> TesseractB: thanks
<TesseractB> zykotic10: you are wellcome!
<TesseractB> Has anyone accomplished hardware acceleration with ati hd 2400 for mkv and mp4 videos?
<zykotic10> TesseractB: DxVA Direct X Video Acceleration (why would AMD/ATI use a MS Windows technology name?)
<Zerpex> hmm, my suexec isn't working.. it doesn't run the php files as their 'owner' it runs them as www-data
<TesseractB> zykotic10: yes, sorry
<TesseractB> zykotic10: i forgot the linux name!
<zykotic10> TesseractB: that appears to be the gnu/linux name
<gr33n7007h> just bought an alienware m11x with nvidia 540m graphics installed ubuntu 10.04 download nvidia driver binary but won't let you run the binery in X how do get to text only mode??
<micutu> any roumanian here?:|
<TesseractB> zykotic10: in linux called VAAPı, i think
<TesseractB> *VAAPI
<gr33n7007h> ctrl + Alt + F1 is not working for some strange reason
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: manually installing nvidia.com's driver is a bad idea (but "might" be required) - ctrl+alt+f1 then "sudo service gdm stop"
<zykotic10> TesseractB: updating search terms ;)
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, is there any other way than Ctrl +alt +f1 ?
<micutu> can anyone help me? i have a problem booting from xubuntu10.10 cd
<micutu> it is bootable but does not working
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: if you just ran "sudo service gdm stop" from the gui it will stop and spit you out at a VT (ctrl+alt+f1) - but if that doesn't work, you've got a problem
<TesseractB> Has anyone accomplished hardware acceleration with ati hd 2400 for mkv and mp4 videos?
<shade34331> is it possible when installing ubuntu you use NIS for login instead of making an account?
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, ok ill try now thanks! ;)
<ikonia> shade34331: sure
<ikonia> shade34331: there is (I think) a network login button when you have to create an account
<ikonia> shade34331: I think you have to create one local admin account though to finish the install
<kubanc> any idea what is error kernel_thread_helper+0x6 0x10
<shade34331> ikonia: hey:), ok
<Yaah> jru
<Yaah> hey I have a question where can I download AIM for linux other then pidgin
<micutu> ubuntu sofware download yaah
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, unrecognized service ?
<Yaah> ?
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: you did say 10.04 right?
<saquib> h
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, 1 sec i'll just check
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: "lsb_release -a" if you aren't sure
<shaneo> any google chrome ubuntu 11.10 unity 5.0 users in here
<viktor> Yaah: search in ubuntu download center
<mrguser> oi
<shaneo> google chrome is leaving blank spots in my launcher and i cant close them
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Release:10.04Codename:lucid
<Yaah> where can I download AIM for linux
<Yaah> hmm
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: did you install using a mini cd or something?  "sudo service gdm stop" is what you are running?
<viktor> Yaah: did you even try searching in ubuntu download center before asking again?
<Yaah> yeah all I could get was pidgin which didn't work
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, standard dvd what could be the problem?
<viktor> Yaah: two seconds searching gave "kopete" and "empathy" for example. b
<viktor> Yaah: also
<exarkun> How does one turn off the Unity dash?
<shaneo> aim isnt coming to Linux
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, gdm not showing in service --status-all
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: are you using KDE (KDM) perhaps?
<sidney_> I want to open my repo source list not in the terminal but a text editor please
<Oer> gr33n7007h, 540m optimus ?
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, no gnome
<shaneo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/aim-say-no-to-desktop-linux-client-for-now/
<johnny> @Find[#oce@n]
<bazhang> sidney_, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gr33n7007h> Oer, no not optimus
<Guest30328> does anyone know where keyrings are stored?
<ikonia> shaneo: why are you posting that to me ?
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: sorry i don't know what your issue (with *DM is).  Guess i can't help, Good luck.
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, ok thanks for your help
<Guest30328> does anyone know where keyrings are stored?
<Guest30328> woops
<gr33n7007h> it's giving me a headache !
<graingert> sorry about the double post
<GNOME-ZZ-TOP> hola
<sidney_> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list gave me this error GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<bazhang> sidney_, sources.list    with an 's'
<Oer> graingert, open bash: seahorse (passwords & keys)
<graingert> Oer: I want the directory
<Oer> graingert, don't mess with the ~/.gnome2/keyrings you micht lock yourself out
<gr33n7007h> got it to work, have to hold down special key for Function keys on alienware, Thanks
<graingert> I'm having issues with multiple keyrings being generated
<graingert> what permissions should this files have Oer?
<sidney_> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is this correct?
<Hamed> i have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and connect to Internet by wifi and have computer win7 connect to internet by cable how can i make a workgroup (network) between them
<sidney_> I still get an error
<graingert> Hamed: what do you wish to do with this workgroup? Share files
<tomodo> hi
<graingert> Samba is fairly complex - it might be easier to use SFTP
<bazhang> sidney_, are you using gnome? xfce4? kde4? or what
<zykotic10> sidney_: from terminal, do you see the files contents with "cat /etc/apt/source.list"
<sidney_> gnome
<tomodo> ubuntu has been really good for ages, but today my computer has turned itself off twice in a row.. overheating? could flash be the problem?
<bazhang> zykotic10, sources.list is it not?
<zykotic10> sidney_: typo on my paste!
<ikonia> tomodo: doubtful
<zykotic10> bazhang: yes - sorry
 * zykotic10 should be more careful with copy/paste
<bazhang> sidney_, so cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomodo> are there any tutorials on how to debug crashes like this, I'd love to have a more stable system
<bazhang> sidney_, ?
<rcmaehl> I have a problem
<rcmaehl> I have a really old graphics card
<bazhang> rcmaehl, with what
<sidney_> zykotic10, No such file or directory
<sidney_>  with and without the s
<bazhang> sidney_, are you using ubuntu ?
<rcmaehl> It's an nvidia geforce AGP card
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: from terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<rcmaehl> however if I install nvidia-current-updates and then do nvidia-xconfig it will no longer load X
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: nvidia-current is only for the newest nvidia cards
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: Its module isn't loaded
<bazhang> sidney_, whats the output of lsb_release -a in the terminal
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: so which package?
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: if it doesn't find any supported hardware (ie an old card) that might make sense
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: from terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: it doesn't detect it because it's on intergrated graphics right now as it's set to intergrated on the motherboard in the BIOS
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: i see.  that does make sense, but ok.  I can't help then.  good luck.
<ignerious> my eclipse is not starting
<sahil_> how to recover data from an external hdd??
<ignerious> it is showing its startup screen but then it goes away
<ignerious> please help
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: I can open the case and see if the card has the model easily readable real quick. it is an old card so it might now
<ignerious> anyone
<Lint> in which file I should put the floppy module for authomatic probing?
<zykotic10> sahil_: testdisk/photorec or there is a ddrecover (haven't used the latter, but seen it recommened in this channel several times)
<bazhang> ignerious, patience
<rcmaehl> Lint: /etc/modules I think
<EvilResistance> ignerious, you mean the Eclipse IDE?
<ignerious> yes
<sahil_> okey...so is it available in usc?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello everyone.  I'm looking for any ideas on an odd issue I can't seem to track down.  I've tried running Ubuntu 11.10 on two completely different computers.  One Dell, and one HP.  BOTH of these computers tend to lock up after running nonstop for about a week. But when they lock up, the mouse still moves on the screen. I just can't click anything, nor get any keyboard commands to work. I typically just powercycle the machine to get it working again.
<gmannn> #irc.freenode.net
<EvilResistance> ignerious, run it from terminal.  open up the terminal, type eclipse (or whatever it is)
<gmannn> lol
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | ignerious
<bazhang> gmannn, you are here already, unless you mean #freenode
<ubottu> ignerious: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gmannn> Is this a channel or a server?
<bazhang> gmannn, channel #ubuntu
<EvilResistance> ignerious, also, i can read, dont privmsg me directly please
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: if lscpi doesn't find it, you have a bigger issue.
<gmannn> Ok, how do I get in the lubuntu channel?
<EvilResistance> ignerious, run eclipse from terminal, any errors at runtime will be described in terminal
<Lint> is there a command for listing all available modules, loaded or not?
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: it finds it when it boots from the graphics card just not when I do nvidia-xconfig
<t1t4n> i want change my runlevel, i want mount my /home after that i get ip **
<bazhang> gmannn, /join #lubuntu
<iceroot> !runlevel | t1t4n
<ubottu> t1t4n: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ignerious> i have recentely installed many pluguns
<gmannn> thanks mate
<ignerious> after that restart it happens
<EvilResistance> ignerious, it might be the plugins then.  you may want to purge your eclipse folder and start over.
<ignerious> but it is important
<sahil_> well how to use testdisk?
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: nvidia geforce 2 mx
<ignerious> what should i do
<zykotic10> sahil_: testdisk recovers partitions, photorec recovers files
<Lint> ignerious, contact your administrator?
<sahil_> zykotic10, how to operate?i dont see it having any gui..so must be cli riight?
<kpas_> has anyone been having issue with dropbox and 11.10
<kpas_> desktop
<ignerious> who is the administrator
<zykotic10> sahil_: yes, it's command line only
<sahil_> zykotic10, can ya gimme few basic commands? rest i will google it up
<t1t4n> ubottu: yes man, but i don't find where networking stay on /etc/rcS.d/
<ubottu> t1t4n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RenatoSilva> what's the best way to make my ntfs partitions automatically mounted on starting in oneiric? is it sudo udisks --mount /dev/sda* the only option?
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: from my quick search it appears you need to be using the 96 nvidia driver instead of current
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: ok thanks
<zykotic10> sahil_: sorry, off the top of my head no.  I haven't had to use it in years.
<sahil_> okey nvr mind...
<jost> RenatoSilva, how about putting the partitions into your fstab?
<zykotic10> rcmaehl: i've personally had a lot of issues getting the 96 driver to work, i hope you have better luck then me.
<Supreme> I just installed ubuntu, how do i use it?
<shadowh511> Supreme: are you in it now?
<ikonia> Supreme: https://help.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !manual | Supreme have a read
<ubottu> Supreme have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<RenatoSilva> jost: non-go because mount point should be determined dynamically according the partition label
<zykotic10> RenatoSilva: fstab
<RenatoSilva> zykotic10: read my last message
<zykotic10> RenatoSilva: read my last message ;)  good luck.
<MetalAdamTR> selam millet
<RenatoSilva> zykotic10: stop being retarded please
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, no name calling here
<rcmaehl> RenatoSilva: ^
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: how to report that to operators then?
<MetalAdamTR> bu sayfalardaki menü çubuğunu nasıl aktif hale getiriyoruz
<himsin> hello I was installing wine and suddenly this came up ttf-mscorefonts-installer and it wanst me to accept an aggrement but the <ok> is not working. Is there any way to get past it?
<Lint> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello everyone.  I'm looking for any ideas on an odd issue I can't seem to track down.  I've tried running Ubuntu 11.10 on two completely different computers.  One Dell, and one HP.  BOTH of these computers tend to lock up after running nonstop for a couple of days. But when they lock up, the mouse still moves on the screen. I just can't click anything, nor get any keyboard commands to work. I typically just powercycle the machine to get it working ag
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, we are volunteers, please follow the guidelines and be civil
<RenatoSilva> Lint: oh it works without sudo man
<zykotic10> himsin: try TAB
<rcmaehl> zykotic10: I'm attempting a reboot. If the 96 drivers don't work I'm coming after you. LOL jk jk wish me luck
<himsin> zykotic10, thanks it worked :)
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: tell that to zykotic10?
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, lets move on
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: what do you call this: 'read my last message   good luck.'
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: if you wanted to move on you would not encourage trolling like that
<RenatoSilva> brb
<zykotic10> bazhang: i'm sorry for causing ^^^  i still stick to my fstab is best way to mount things on boot advice though
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, how do you fill a flash drive full off random data ??
<ikonia> zykotic10: that is the correct way to do it
<uictamale> does anyone here know how to get nomachine working with ubuntu 11.10 ?
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: not 100% sure actually, "cat /dev/random > /dev/USBDEVICE" might work?
<whoami> @a111 hi
<croffe> Hello - I can't use my NIC, BCM57780 on 11.10 64-bit - it is recognized but does not connect.  Where can I find information on using this NIC with Ubuntu?
<a111> ?
<rcmaehl> back
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, cheers i'll try that way ;)
<zykotic10> gr33n7007h: that's just a guess remember, and be careful to get the device correct
<gr33n7007h> zykotic10, ok thanks
<tomodo> how can I monitor my CPU temperatures and relaetd things?
<tomodo> I have system monitor which is great for CPU % and network use, but it doesn't have temperature
<jMCg> Hey folks, I'm failing to build the latest qemu-kvm package (deb-src from precise) on oneiric: http://dpaste.com/706381/ -- anyone know a good reason why this is failing -- or the right channel to ask this?
<zykotic10> !sensors | tomodo
<ubottu> tomodo: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<hylian> is there a way to bring all my plasma widgets to the main desktop, I have some running I want to close, but cannot.
<OU818> < zykotick9> OU818: what orange is the best orange? - what do you mean?
<zykotic10> OU818: you asked "what ubuntu is the best ubuntu" that was my attempt to show your question didn't make sense (to me)
<rcmaehl> tomodo: would you like fan speed control as well?
<UrB> good (or any) ideas how to find out whether my bluetooth chip on laptop has gone pining the fjords or are the problems on softaware side
<leomary> ciao a tutti
<tomodo> rcmaehl: sure I just want to be able to monitor things that might be causing my machine to shut itself down
<leomary> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotic10> !it | leomary
<ubottu> leomary: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tomodo> is there a simple GUI program?
<OU818> zykotic10: manderine, blood, navel?  best orange is the Moro Orange, whats the best ubuntu?
<tomodo> like system monitor
<zykotic10> OU818: in my opinion (ONLY) 10.04LTS - but MOST would disagree.  Opinions are a personal matter, and when you ask for "best" you get opinions.  See "/msg ubottu best" for the official factoid on the subject ;)
<RenatoSilva> Lint: simple solution :) http://i.imgur.com/WqblZ.png
<elliotbeken> i agree 10.04 i like / works and easy and still supported
<elliotbeken> my servers are 10.04
<luxpaparazzi> hello,
<hylian> hello luxpaparazzi
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello everyone.  I'm looking for any ideas on an odd issue I can't seem to track down.  I've tried running Ubuntu 11.10 on two completely different computers.  One Dell, and one HP.  BOTH of these computers tend to lock up after running nonstop for a couple of days. But when they lock up, the mouse still moves on the screen. I just can't click anything, nor get any keyboard commands to work. I typically just powercycle the machine to get it working ag
<delkin> I am running: 'sudo modprobe fuse', but then 'lsmod | grep fuse' returns nothing... What might be wrong?
<luxpaparazzi> i actually can't write to my usb disks anymore ... they seem to be mounted read-only, any ideas?
<hylian> luxpaparazzi, i had this same problem. I solved it the hard way, i fired up gparted and formatted it. I am sure there is a better way...
<buscohombre> hola
<zykotic10> !es | buscohombre
<ubottu> buscohombre: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luxpaparazzi> hylian, i have the same problem with 3 disks at once :-/
<razor85> In ubuntu 10.04, how do you display command output _even_ though it's being written to a file?
<superstraw> ls
<superstraw> crap
<hylian> luxpaparazzi, how strange
<luxpaparazzi> razor85: have you tried   "command > file"?
<razor85> disregard my question.. it worked out for me
<zykotic10> luxpaparazzi: that won't display the output though
<luxpaparazzi> apl@apl-Amilo-Desktop-Pi3645A:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdg1 "/media/test" -o rw
<luxpaparazzi> mount: warning: /media/test seems to be mounted read-only.
<zykotic10> luxpaparazzi: NTFS/FAT paritions require additional parameters to be read/write (ie the -o rw is not sufficient)
<leomary> ciao a tutti
<leomary> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotic10> !it | leomary
<ubottu> leomary: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<[snake]> is there a way to play audio in terminal with mplayer without showing the interface while playing it(just getting back to the command line without anymore output from mplayer besides music)
<luxpaparazzi> zykotic10 i just checked the man-page, but can't find other options suiting ntfs ...
<tomodo> E: Package 'ksensors' has no installation candidate
<[snake]> does my question above require any further explaining? because it is hard for me to word.
<samu69> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<samu69> !lista
<trever420> [snake] yes it is possible
<trever420> i hink
<trever420> think*
<tomodo> xsenors has two tabs.. acpitz and coretemp
<tomodo> is that right? what should I be looking at?
<vergoncam> hola
<[snake]> trever420, I tried doing this: (mplayer file.mp3 &) but it continued outputing-- okay what's going on with all the timeouts and stuff?
<trever420> netsplit [snake]
<[snake]> oh.
<cloudgeek> how to autocomplete in openoffice
<sacarlson> [snake]: does it have to be mplayer?  just play musicfile.mp3 can be used to play music
<sacarlson> [snake]: other option I"m not sure if it's mpris interface for mplayer then there are other options to play with that method
<Pikkachu> what's the best way to share configurations among users where each one has write access to change them?
<Lint> cloudgeek, Enter key
<trever420> sacarlson, thats what i was gonna say
<sacarlson> trever420: well don't hold your breath speak up
<jonsaint> hi all. i need to make a backup of my dvds because my kids are killing the originals. what can i use?
<croffe> Any tips on getting the BCM57780 NIC to work? It registers but does not connect on 11.04 64-bit
<tomodo> system monitor shows 4 CPUs, but xsensors only dispalys 2
<trever420> jonsaint: handbrake
<tomodo> why?
<[snake]> sacarlson, no it can be anything... is that the command play? I've never even knew that existed
<Oer> jonsaint, brasero, i prefer K3B
<dr_willis> k9copy  jonsaint
<[snake]> oh
<[snake]> nvm
<jonsaint> trever420, looked for it in software centre but not thee
<trever420> jonsaint it may not be
<sacarlson> [snake]: yes play command I think is a part of alsa so should be installed by default
<trever420> u may need to download it from handbrake's website
<bj0rn2> I've got a usb wifi adapter with chipset Intersil ISL3887 and no luck in getting it to work with ubuntu server 11.10... anyone having success with that or a similar device?
<trever420> but you can also use dvdrip (which is in the repos)
<trever420> or acidrip
<jonsaint> trever420,  you got the web addy?
<trever420> jonsaint... nvm it is in the repo
<trever420> sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<tomodo> E: Unable to locate package sensors-applet
<tomodo> why :(
<dr_willis> jonsaint:  it also depends on   if you want to rip to file or keep on dvd disk
<trever420> tho i dunno how it handles copy protection
<prashant> can somebody tell me what linux user id? how one can get it?
<trever420> handbrake will let you encode the file to another format to make it smaller to store
<doc|work> I come in to work today and get an update notification that the following packages would be from unauthenticated sources: libvorbis0a libvorbisenc2 libvorbisfile3. Anyone know why? Is it related to Independent being the selected sources on the "Other Software" tab?
<trever420> otherwise you'll  be storing raw DVD images uncompressed
<dr_willis> k9copy can convert to a 4gb dvd iso. decrypting it
<trever420> jonsaint: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-dvd-ripper-software.html
<Lint> prashant, it's a long-dead census project
<sacarlson> prashant: you can look at the file /etc/password to find the user id number but there is probly a command that also provides this info
<trever420> apparently VLC can also rip DVDs
<trever420> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/2696/how-to-rip-dvds-with-vlc/
<jonsaint> trever420, many thanks for that
<croffe> Hello - I can't use my NIC, BCM57780 on 11.10 64-bit - it is recognized but does not connect.  Where can I find information on using this NIC with Ubuntu?
<trever420> prashant, i think you can use "id -u USERNAME"
<gandhijee_> hey, how can i get my ubuntu 11.10 to look like my 10.04 install?
<trever420> croffe: is that a wireless card?
<gandhijee_> i hate this unity thing, and i am not a fan of the new classic layout.
<croffe> it's a wired Broadcom
<prashant> sacarlson, no not that one. i mean the linux user id which people mention while posting in various blogs,answers
<dr_willis> tweak gnome shell then. or use some other desktop gandhijee_
<Lint> I think he means "Linux user # 9001" userbar
<Firebolt> gandhijee_, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<prashant> Lint, ya
<trever420> croffe: did it work from the ubuntu live CD?
<gandhijee_> Firebolt, i think i already have that installed... i can't seem to add/remove gnome panels
<[snake]> sacarlson, I do  not have that command. I'm on ubutnu 10.10 x86_64 if that makes a difference
<sacarlson> prashant: user id like user name?  all info other than the passwork in in that file of your system
<croffe> trever420 - I didn't test from the livecd. are you suggesting I test from the livecd to see if it's supported on 32-bit image instead of 64-bit?
<doc|work> anyone?
<trever420> no try the live CD for the 64-bit and see if it works
<croffe> will do thanks
<widder> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 11.10. But when I start. It logs me into shell and no gnome gui is there. How can I start it
<widder> ?
<tomodo> I'm trying to compile sensors-applet, but it says "No package 'libpanelapplet-4.0' found". Do you know how to fix that?
<Firebolt> gandhijee_, yeah, I don't think you can with that
<sacarlson> [snake]: you can type id to display your own id
<gandhijee_> Firebolt, you maybe happen to know of anyway to get that stuff back?
<Firebolt> widder, you didn't install the server version, did you?
<prashant> sacarlson, no not like that, i mean like Lint has said now
<widder> Firebolt: no
<Firebolt> gandhijee_, I don't, sorry. Perhaps google can help
<razor85> On ubuntu 10.04, what's the default group type when doing "groupadd"?. And how to change that group type to Normal users?
<dharri> widder type startx
<[snake]> sacarlson, no the play command and mplayer issue- remember?
<prashant> Lint, do you know how to get that Linux user #.....?
<gandhijee_> Firebolt, been down that route =)  thanks for the help though
<Lint> prashant, sorry, I don't remember
<tomodo> I got it, -dev
<Oer> !nounity > gandhijee
<ubottu> gandhijee, please see my private message
<widder> dharri: It said, package is not installed. I am installing xinit now
<mileon> hi @all, i have a question about synaptic. how can i hide libraries or i386 packages
<[snake]> Is there a way to play a music file in terminal (mplayer or else another command) without the output text showing details on the file and time and volume?
<sacarlson> [snake]: I think play is part of an alsa package
<[snake]> sacarlson, I do not have the command and it cannot be found, let's move on.
<[snake]> sacarlson, actually
<ozzloy> when i ctl-z emacs and then alt+tab back to it, its contents stop updating until i resize the window.  it's still responding to input though.  i can type into the file and save and see the updated contents with cat.  why does backgrounding then foregrounding gui emacs stop the emacs window from updating?
<sacarlson> [snake]: I see aplay  that is part of alsa-util package but I'm not sure where my command play came from
<[snake]> sacarlson, sudo apt-get install sox has play in it
<[snake]> :)
<sacarlson> [snake]: that might be the play I run I'm not sure
<ozzloy> more importantly, how do i get it to just update when i alt+tab back to it?  it used to
<zykotick9> sacarlson: if you wanted to find out, "whereis play" then "dpkg -S /path/to/play" will show the package
<[snake]> sacarlson, well I installed it didn't work and aplay is just giving really loud static. :P
<sahil_>  makin marlin default file manager?is it possible?
<Migs> hi james
<Oer> mileon, maybe answer #2 is any help > http://askubuntu.com/questions/61337/why-is-synaptic-downloading-packages-for-both-amd64-and-i386 but 11.10 is multi-arch, both packages should work i386 + x86-64
<[snake]> if there was possibly a flag in mplayer that just didn't show any information on the terminal that would be fine
<mileon> [snake] try mpg123 and mpg321
<sacarlson> zykotick9: [snake] you were correct sox: /usr/bin/play
<mileon> Oer, thank you
<Migs> barbarian
<mileon> Oer, yea nice. good link
<zykotick9> [snake]: have you tried ".. -quiet .."
<angel282> urgent - Not related to Ubuntu :  I would like to ask what is the rule in chess (game) when pawn can eat other pawn but he choose to move forward? is the legal?
<zykotick9> [snake]: there is also -really-quiet ;)
<sacarlson> lint: how do you get this linux user id?  where do they keep the info?
<doc|work> angel282: yes, absolutely
<Lint> sacarlson, I forgot what that site was
<razor85> On my Ubuntu 10.04 server, I need to have a user totally limited. The user can only run a python script. Not view /etc/passwd or anything like it. Does anyone have a suggestion on how to totally limit the user I have created for this purpose? The user is currently Administrator which I am unable to change in System > Administration > User & Groups
<zykotick9> angel282: <OT> en passant perhaps?
<sacarlson> lint: so it's a website that keeps some random number for linux users or maybe just ubuntu?  like maybe ubuntuone?
<Lint> sacarlson, yes, basically
<Lint> like dudalibre failure
<sacarlson> lint: prashant: sorry I'm clueless on that user id thing
<mileon> razor85, try limited shell
<cormyn> anyone in here have experience with ati drivers? I'm curious if I should install the proprietary drivers and then the restricted drivers, or the other way around. Currently in 11.10, fresh install.
<mileon> razor85, http://lshell.ghantoos.org
<razor85> mileon: thanks, I will look into it.
<razor85> mileon: Once I get lshell, does the user group matter?
<zykotick9> razor85: all uses MUST be able to view /etc/passwd...
<razor85> zykotick9: I didn
<widder> I just installed ubuntu 11.10, there was no gui so I installed xinit. But now when I do startx, there is a terminal with a white blackground. Everything else is black on the screem
<razor85> zykotick9: I didn't know that. I thought it could have an influence on security.
<widder> *screen
<zykotick9> razor85: in order to log in - that's a requirement
<[snake]> zykotick9, THANKS :) it worked! that's exactly what I was looking for!
<razor85> zykotick9: Ok, I see. Will try lshell as mileon recommended.
<zykotick9> [snake]: man mplayer FTW
<mileon> razor85, i dont know. but the passwd file has now password
<id_> Sorry, xchat crashed ... weird. Anyone in here have experience with ati drivers? I'm curious if I should install the proprietary drivers and then the restricted drivers, or the other way around. Currently in 11.10, fresh install.
<Lint> widder, that what xinit does
<mileon> razor85, take shadow passwords
<dr_willis> widder:  install a desktop or windowmanager
<[snake]> zykotick9, lol I'll remember to look up man pages better next time
<saryth> id_: Does 'Additional Hardware' Still exist?
<Pikkachu> what's a clean way to share configurations among users where each one has write access to change them?
<razor85> mileon: shadow file is blocked. But I will still look into lshell and get back here if I need any help.
<mileon> razor85, yea ok
<dr_willis> Pikkachu: what kind of configs ?
<bc81> hey guys, is the Download Album Art" plugin in Ex Falso broken?  i can't seem to get it working
<widder> dr_willis: what packages do I need to install for them ?
<bc81> ubuntu 10.10
<id_> saryth, it tells me I can use proprietary drivers, if that's what you mean. Neither of the prop. drivers are active yet. Wanted to ask before I installed anything
<Pikkachu> also, how to make default media folders in ~ (music, video etc) into links to other folder without losing the folder icons? I can't find them in /usr/share/pixmaps|icons
<saryth> id_: You should just download one
<id_> there's an ATI driver, then a "post-release" driver, in the "restricted drivers" list
<id_> yeah, I downloaded the driver direct from ATI, but I had read something a week ago about installing one of these, and then the other
<Pikkachu> what's a clean way to share home configurations among users where each one has write access to change them?
<id_> if all I need is the downloaded version, then that answers my question
<zykotick9> Pikkachu: my recommendation - don't
<saryth> id_: You only need one
<id_> saryth, cool thanks very much
<saryth> id_: No problem.
<Pikkachu> what's a clean way to share some specific home configurations among users where each one has write access to change them? I'm thinking of links but not sure on how to put the central configs and whether this is the cleanest solution
<Pikkachu> for example, gedit and gnome-terminal configurations
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: maybe just ssh the files to each?
<saryth> Pikkachu: From the creation of the user?
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: or like rsync that also uses ssh
<willy_> hola
<saryth> Pikkachu: If you are going to create the user now, copy the home directory contents to /etc/skel/
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: it's the same pc, my personal PC, firstly I want to share gedit and gnome-terminal confs between root and me
<willy_> HELLO
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: just symbolic link the files between if it's the same system
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: ln -s
<brett__> hi people , how can I set vlc as default player, im using gnome classic and when I right click in nautilus it gives me the open with another application but it dosnt give me the option to select always use this application :( please help
<Pikkachu> saryth: preferably but not necessarily. But note I want configs to point to the same place so that if I change one config, it changes to all users pointing to them
<Pikkachu> saryth: where each one has write access to change them -- so no /etc/skel
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: again symbolic link the same file to all the users directory files
<saryth> Pikkachu: Use a symb. link, as sacarlson said. The only problem with this method is that one user doesn't get write.
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: you can have more than one sybolic link to one file
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: do you think it's the cleanest solution? what place you'd suggest to keep the configs? /etc/skel itself?
<kk23> which software is best to make clone a disk with linux and windows?
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: oh sorry no write access, so not /etc/skel
<saryth> kk23: You can use dd
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: ya then even newly created users will have the same config
<kk23> saryth dd i read an article took long time
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: sorry I'm not very security minded
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: but /etc is not writable for regular users, so it's a non-go
<kk23> i though to use Gddrescue
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: you can change a single file in /etc to be 777 if you want
<hashashin> kk23, clonezilla livecd can make the job i guest
<Pikkachu> saryth: not if you give write access, and that's required since apps does not only read configs
<kk23> i try with clonezilla but nothing
<kk23> disk not boot
<thedudeabides> i'm running precise pangolin and the latest nvidia-current is crashing unity when running webgl on firefox
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: chmod 777 /etc/skel ; I mean
<kk23> now i try with norton ghost 4 linux
<saryth> sacarlson: Does the num system work with chmod?
<memikem> sacarlson, do not chmod 777
<kk23> the problem is grub
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: hmm I can't recall if you need write access through the whole path to write to a file, do you need?
<kk23> when clone didn't load
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: I'd chmod only specific files not the whole skel dir I think
<tomodo> xfce sensors thing is not verygood
<tomodo> the bars show up as red
<sacarlson> memikem: I told them I wasn't security minded you could disable executable if you want or total bad idea like memikem said
<zykotick9> thedudeabides: try reasking in #ubuntu+1
<croffe> trever420: I did try my BCM57780 wired NIC with 64-bit 11.10 LiveUSB stick, with no luck. any suggestions on what to try next to get a Broadcom card to work?
<Pikkachu> saryth: yes
<thedudeabides> zykotick9: thanks
<goddard> how can i speed test a server ?
<saryth> croffe: Can you get windows drivers?
<goddard> bandwidth speed
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 11.10, which is happening on multiple computers.  At times the computer will lock up, but the mouse continues to move.  Mouse clicks do not register, nor to keyboard commands. The only thing I can seem to do is reboot.  This is happening on a 4 year old Dell, and a 2 year old HP. Any ideas?
<croffe> saryth: yes, there are Windows drivers, also in the Broadcom site they do have a tgz with rpm files for Linux drivers.
<Pikkachu> Cajun_Lan_Man: yes, reinstall from scratch
<saryth> croffe: I recommend downloading the windows drivers and using ndiswrapper
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Pikkachu: This is happening on a clean install, as of 2 days ago.
<kokozaurs> A bit non ubuntu related question, is there any way to download attachment from ipb forum without registration?
<Pikkachu> Cajun_Lan_Man: I assume that years old includes dist-upgrades
<croffe> Is ndiswrapper comparably fast/stable?
<Pikkachu> Cajun_Lan_Man: ah ok sorry then
<mayur> Black screen is shown on startup.Can anyone help?
<saryth> croffe:When I used it, it worked fine
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Pikkachu: the age was referring to the hardware.  The installs are both clean.
<croffe> thanks
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | mayur
<ubottu> mayur: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kokozaurs> Or in worst case
<kokozaurs> there is an setting that admins need to
<kokozaurs> approve people before they can download attachments, i need to download one from that specific forum
<mayur> i tried that but the prblm persists
<kokozaurs> is there any way to find the path where the file is actually located? Invision power board
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: I just verified you can read write files in /etc with a standard user if file is set to chmod 777
<trever420> croffe: i'm not sure... but you might be able to use ndiswrapper on the Windows driver and see if it works
<Pikkachu> saryth, sacarlson: thanks for the suggestions, I'll consider putting specfic settings onto /etc/skell then chmod g=rw them. However I have to greate a group, any name suggestions? Maybe 'sharedconf'? Maybe using an existing one, but which?
<mbeierl> question: I have a PPTP connection from one ubuntu box to another.  If I attempt to ssh using the pptp peer address, the connection handshake occurs but after about 2 seconds of inactivity (according to ssh -vv), the connection is terminated without any error or log on the server.  I know the keys/etc are all good
<saryth> Pikkachu: Create a new group, if you wish. You can add users to multiple groups
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: you don't +x a file unless you want to execute that file
<croffe> hmm ndiswrapper says it's for wireless drivers, whereas mine is wired :) will keep on reading though to see if it can be used with wired.
<Pikkachu> saryth: I know the basics :P
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: yes I just tested with chmod 666 /etc/filename and that works too
<saryth> croffe: Ndiswrapper can work with Ethernet
<croffe> great
<saryth> Pikkachu: Just making sure ;3
<zykotick9> sacarlson: as a general rule, setting something to 777 is the wrong thing to do
<Pikkachu> saryth: I think I'll take a look into existing groups, preferably those in which all users are included by default
<sacarlson> zykotick9: didn't I change it to 666 the so the devil has a part of it now
<zykotick9> sacarlson: as a general rule, setting something to 666 is still the wrong thing to do ;)
<morph> anyone running cinnamon on ubuntu?
<urfr332gO> So is vlc 2 in the Oneric repos now?
<sacarlson> zykotick9: so fix it
<Oer> urfr332gO, no, not yet.
<Maslo> test
<zykotick9> sacarlson: no.  i don't help people do things i don't agree with.
<aeon-ltd> Maslo: passed
<urfr332gO> Oer, are you sure it has been in the 12.04 srepos ince the 18th?
<lucidguy> Does anyone know if there is a netdump package for Ubuntu.  My repos come back with nothing.
<urfr332gO> repos*
<sacarlson> zykotick9: when time is important at times people take risks that they shouldn't, I hope they find better solutions for the long run
<Oer> urfr332gO, yes
<Pikkachu> would a dist-upgrade overwrite /etc/skell? also, how does config upgrade work? I've seen some diff dialogs in upgrades but I wonder how it works, is it package based? Is there any non-home config file which would not be added or managed (though scripts triggered on removal) by some package?
<saryth> Is installing from PPA the only way of getting vlc 2 on ubuntu?
<urfr332gO> !info | vlc
<ubottu> 'vlc' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: if you mean about 777 or 666, they won't make the solution any faster to find out
<zykotick9> morph: people have tried, and come in here asking for help (but it's not supported).  If you want cinnamon, use mint is easiest method.
<_Marcus> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<_Marcus> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<bellman> if you run Debian, you can simply apt-get install vlc to install the VLC media player.
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: it's a solution that already works but with bad security as pointed out by zykotick9
<urfr332gO> _Marcus, thanks I was not sure of the bots syntax.
<_Marcus> Hello. I made a link to a directory(I used some mount command, I don't remember what it was) and I need to delete it. When I try to delete it or the folder that it links to it just says "rm: cannot remove `foldername': Device or resource is busy"
<_Marcus> How do I remove it?
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: you would rather suggest 662
<virunga> Hi, i want to know and see the interface of my network card object using gdbus but i don't know the object path, can you help me please?
<urfr332gO> morph, cinnamon is not supported here. :)
<zykotick9> _Marcus: check output of "mount" it needs to be unmounted first (be sure your pwd isn't in that mount)
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: I guess 660 then only the group allowed has read write with no executable might be closer but I"m not security minded
<_Marcus> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851644/ It did say it twice.
<trism> virunga: install d-feet, it will be much easier to browse dbus and find what you need
<zykotick9> _Marcus: "type none" what filesystem is this?
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: then maybe you have something set so that new added users also are in that group?
<_Marcus> zykotick9: Idk, it just followed what some tutorial online told me to do. It doesn't say how to remove it.
<zykotick9> _Marcus: ummm, perhaps it's due to use of bind?
<llutz> zykotick9: bind-mount "none (rw,bind)"
<_Marcus> zykotick9: Yes! How do I unbind it?
<llutz> _Marcus: sudo umount /home/webmaster/name    twice
<zykotick9> _Marcus: what happens if you run "sudo umount /home/webmaster/name"
<virunga> trism, ok
<virunga> thanks
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: that's achieved with 66x
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: as for the group I'll try to use one of those in which all users are included by default
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: does chmod 66x /filename even work?  if it did sounds good
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: it's not very important the last bit, just though of o=r for convenience
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: sound like a plan to me
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: are you human or a parser?
<bellman> i have read that there is a new security exploit in sudo. how do you replace this feature with a safer form of root access.? i just want to be able to ssh -l root   or su -l
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: what's a parser?  a robot?
<saryth> bellman: su -c
<zykotick9> !noroot | bellman
<ubottu> bellman: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bellman> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<saryth> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: nevermind, with you would want 66x?
<NOSaturn> oh no i think i did a bad... "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: I think it has little to no importance
<saryth> NOSaturn: How so?
<kokozaurz>  Didnt know if this could be the right channel for this kind of situation, but i am in a little bit of trouble. There is one InvisionPowerBoard forum and i need to download attachment from one topic, the only problem is that i can't download it, because there is system that after 10posts you have to ask admin for approving you, so you can download files in that section, only problem is that
<kokozaurz> the admin havent been there for some 4 months, so is there any other way to get exact file location url? only thing i can get out from now is ../index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=4791
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: oh ok yes that's fine in my book
<urfr332gO> NOSaturn, that just removes the cruft
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: 66x is fine in your book?
<crash1hd> I have a command find . -name "*.sh" -print I was wondering if there was a way to modify it so that I can get the permision details? like ls -al does but recursive and only returning files ending in .sh
<zykotick9> kokozaurz: this is NOT the right channel (and you've already tried to ask, without reply)
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: ya not that I've writen any lately
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: s/with would/why would
<NOSaturn> it's killling cheese, dconf, gnome core......
<NOSaturn> this is not good is it?
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: you mean you have a book stating '66x' as valid?
<_Marcus> THank you zykotick9 and llutz
 * saryth is updating kernel
<saryth> I'll have to brb soon, then.
<urfr332gO> NOSaturn, I doubt running that command is the cause.
<bellman> so the ubuntu installer picks a very safe long and non guessable root pass phrase?
<ssta> 66x isn't a valid mode
<urfr332gO> !tab | NOSaturn
<ubottu> NOSaturn: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<llutz> crash1hd:  find . -name "*.sh" -exec ls -l {} \;
<NOSaturn> whelp..... it's all done... i hope everything is ok
<NOSaturn> lol
<Lint> bellman, password is empty, account is disabled
<urfr332gO> NOSaturn, be sure to use nics on the channel. :)
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: your confusing me,  yes 66x isn't a valid mode but I assume from standard notation that x means any
<ssta> bellman: no, there is no root password...it#'s disabled
<lolmoney> bellman: no one uses root passwords anymore its depreciated
 * NOSaturn is screaming into the wind. really
<zykotick9> lolmoney: "... in ubuntu"
<lolmoney> zykotick9: its just not cool anymore
<zykotick9> lolmoney: "... in ubuntu"
<jdowling> it's not deprecated, if you want to set a root password, simply type sudo su
<urfr332gO> lolmoney, ubuntu does not eveybody is a incorrect statement fedora and debian uses root passwords
<jdowling> then type passwd and it will set a root password
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: yeah that's what I meant, btw not sure if you know but there's a more human friendly notation, e.g. chmod u=rwx,g+w,o-x
<zykotick9> !noroot | jdowling
<ubottu> jdowling: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bellman> so basicaaly it is disabled like on an android phone  so you would have to go through a rooting process to fix it. i think grub single user
<jdowling> wow
<jdowling> but it's safer to just use sudo
<ssta> bellman: no, it's disabled by setting the hash to an impossible value.
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: ya but I have to look that up each time I use it so I stick with numbers
<urfr332gO> bellman, no you use sudo
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: look that up?
<lolmoney> bellman: add a user named root
<bellman> i think sudo su has fixed the problem for me
<zykotick9> lolmoney: NO! root is already there!  bellman
<jdowling> no, it's not like rooting an android
<urfr332gO> bellman, sudo -i is what you use
<Pikkachu> btw what's the rule for sudo and gksu asking for the password again?
<lolmoney> bellman: just alias sudo su in .bashrc
<bellman> cool thank you
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: ya like google it = look that up
<zykotick9> Pikkachu: 15 minutes
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: you have to google the more human friendly notation as opposed to the number notation???
<zykotick9> Pikkachu: FYI, it resets every time you type sudo
<ssta> bellman: prefer sudo -i (usually)
<jdowling> what resets everytime you type sudo?
<jdowling> or just sudo -
<sacarlson> Pikkachu: ya go figure
<zykotick9> jdowling: the sudo 15 minute timer
<Pikkachu> zykotick9: good, but I think it asks for password in more sutuations
<Pikkachu> sacarlson: figure what, sorry?
<jdowling> zkotick9: what do you mean???
<zykotick9> !tab > jdowling
<ubottu> jdowling, please see my private message
<ksx4system> my netbook used to run perfectly with Unity (default mode so with 3D) until now. It booted with Unity 2D interface (rebooted it twice, double checked if default Unity mode is choosen) and 800x600 resolution. what's wrong and how can I fix it?
<Pikkachu> jdowling: that if you type sudo it will restart counting
<zykotick9> jdowling: when you type sudo for 15 minutes i won't ask for your password again
<jdowling> ah
<ksx4system> I should mention that I'm using i915 graphics driver (Intel GMA3150 graphics, integrated with NM10 chipset)
<jdowling> zykotick9: thanks for the info :)
<bellman> is it safe to add updatedb and shutdown -r now as NOPASSWD commands in sudoers
<jdowling> ubottu: and ditto to ubottu
<ubottu> jdowling: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pikkachu> jdowling: then if you type sudo again at 14min it will start counting 15min again. This means that you'd never be prompet for password again as long as you type some sudo within every 15min
<ssta> bellman: it's your system...
<sacarlson> bellman: it's more dependant on how many users on the system at one time and the danger that one shutdown will not cause others problems
<bellman> what is the liability for other users running dynamic forwards proxies and rtorrents   would logs prove it was nother user
<Barbariandude> patson: hey
<saryth> >VLC now plays youtube correctly
<saryth> :D
<zykotick9> bellman: this is not a legal advice channel
<bellman> ok
<jdowling> zykotick9: lol, awesome
<ksx4system> anybody? how do I fix this resolution problem mentioned above?
<sacarlson> zykotick9: liability can in context be used in other things other than law, but I'm not an english profesor now am i
<jdowling> ksx4system: was this after you did updates or installed a particular type of software?
<lolmoney> bellman: as a lawyer id avise installing LIOC so you can displace the blame from yourself
<zykotick9> sacarlson: well, you have to take the context into consideration - torrents/proxy... come on ;)
<jdowling> lolmoney: or use proxy
<razor85> mileon: lshell worked as a charm. Thanks a lot ;)
<ksx4system> jdowling: no, even after latest updates (yesterday) it used to work correctly. on both kernels, 3.0 (default) and 3.3 (daily build stolen from 12.04 ppa)
<zykotick9> ksx4system: mixing repos is a BAD idea
<ksx4system> zykotick9: who said that I was mixing repos? I just downloaded *.deb files and dpkg -i them.
<crash1hd> llutz, thanks :)(
<alone> hello, any one know, why ubuntu not working after install
<sacarlson> zykotick9: point taken
<alone> with 2 monitors
<ksx4system> zykotick9: also, other box works perfectly on the same kernel
<zykotick9> ksx4system: from packages designed for another system - thus - mixing repos is more-or-less still accurate
<ksx4system> zykotick9: whatever, problem persists on stock 11.10 kernel too. are you satisfied?
<jdowling> zykotick9: agreed
<zykotick9> ksx4system: good luck with your franken-ubuntu issue.
<alone> anyone have a problem with 2 monitors after install?
<ksx4system> zykotick9: well, I should write it again: there are no mixed repos. single deb with fresh kernel and even if I boot using *stock* (yes, that means default) 11.10 kernel my problem persists. so think about it like there's no 3.3 kernel in here.
<hot2trot> is there anyway to video edit with mplayer? I just want to flag the beginning and end of a clip and kind of crop it
<gmannn_> Guys. Could you help me a bit with the Volume Indicator on Lubuntu?
<zykotick9> hot2trot: mplayer no, mencoder maybe (but i doubt it'll be what you want, if it's possible).  avidemux is a pretty basic video editor (there are many more).
<bj0rn2> hot2trot: ffmpeg can do it
<boardinary> My volume keys on my keyboard change the sound but don't give the "blip" feedback sound
<boardinary> anyone know whats wrong with that?
<sacarlson> alone: I prefer two computer systems with two monitors with quicksynergy to make them feel as one with a single keyboard and mouse, but I wish you the best
<zykotick9> alone: what grahics card are you using?
<Guest45569> greetings: I've just installed Precise Pangolin on my machine, what should I do to get everything running smoothly? what should I add to my repository?
<zykotick9> Guest45569: reask in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<morph> goodevening all. tried to use gnome-shell in ubuntu but everytime i access activities at starts flickering and crashes. can anyone help me on this one
<aeon-ltd> boardinary: they aren't assigned to anything?
<nisargshah95> morph: Which version?
<boardinary> aeon-ltd, they change the volume fine, but there isn't a blip sound to indicate the volume change
<Guest45569> #join #ubuntu+1
<Guest45569> join #ubuntu+1
<alone> <zykotick9>, radeon 6450
<morph> nisargshah95, ubuntu 11.10 gnome-sheel 3.2.1
<zykotick9> alone: AMD/ATI - sorry i can't help.  good luck.
<xsl> guys is there a way to log all commands typed on a terminal ( console, ssh, tty )
<alone> zykotick9 with one monitor OK
<zykotick9> alone: AMD/ATI - sorry i can't help.  good luck.
<zykotick9> xsl: "script" it's a command
<alone> zykotick9 thanx you!
<nemik> so is the android ubuntu thing planned to be an open source project? are there any timelines for even the alpha software to be released for testing?
<sacarlson> xsl: yes I think there is, I saw some security thing that showed that even a none sudo user on a system can monitor key activity on a shared system
<weiszdruck> สวัดดีชาวโลก
<alone> sacarlson quicksynergy dont know what is it
<morph> nisargshah95, any help ?
<nisargshah95> Lemme see. I use 11.04 so...
<nisargshah95> @morph: Try getting help @ http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Guest45569> how do you install the gnome enviroment?
<sacarlson> alone: quicksynergy is just the gui for synergy http://synergy-foss.org/
<zykotick9> !notunity | Guest45569
<ubottu> Guest45569: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Guest45569> zykotick9: thank you
<sacarlson> xsl: I'm sure you must have seen this already http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/
<sacarlson> xsl: I think it's only going to record keys on x11 operations
<xsl> i dont wish to record X11 stuff
<xsl> only if someone opens a gnome-term
<Mr> what are some good network sniffing tools?
<sacarlson> xsl: well that's what most of ubuntu runs in gui on x11
<xsl> i want is tty and pts stuff
<xsl> i want to monitor "helpdesk" users that log on a computer and do stuff on them
<xsl> like .. if a computer does not boot.. i can see who did something wrong
<trever420> camera xs1?
<trever420> lol
<sacarlson> xsl: well if they are on a standard desktop then it will be recording
<trever420> if someone opens a terminal i believe that is still part of X11
<trever420> as long as it's the terminal application
<chrisgeorge> What is the best way to package a newer libevent for 10.04?
<AlanBell> nemik: your guess is as good as anyone elses :)
<kpas_> Mr, wireshark for GUI - tshark for CLI
<sacarlson> trever420: yes gnome-terminal is still x11
<gmannn> guys
<gmannn> anybody can help me?
<melodie> chrisgeorge, none, this version will no longer be maintained
<melodie> gmannn, don't ask to ask : just ask ?
<gmannn> Ok
<chrisgeorge> melodie: I was going to self compile it. Because that's what we're running in prod.
<gmannn> Could anybody help me with the Volume indicator in Lubuntu?
<melodie> chrisgeorge, that seems simple and straightforward
<melodie> if you compile with the defaut configure you will have the program in /usr/local/ so it is easy to uninstall it with rm when you will need to. (if you need)
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | chrisgeorge melodie
<ubottu> chrisgeorge melodie: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<chrisgeorge> thank you ubottu
<Pikkachu> zykotick9: this is what was causing it to ask password everytime: sudo() { command sudo "$@"; command sudo -i clean-home; }
<melodie> ubottu, yes, good idea indeed.
<ubottu> melodie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<melodie> zykotick9, thanks
<chrisgeorge> er zykotick9 that is.
<zykotick9> ;)
<melodie> zykotick9, who is the bot, you or him ? ;D
<sdferfx> Hello. I am trying to use Ubuntu AMIs to install Ubuntu 11.10, but I want to attach to my own EBS device. Can this happen? If not, how do I manually specify an ISO to EC2 for install?
<gmannn> Could anybody help me with the Volume indicator in Lubuntu? When I press volume down/up I want it to show the level on my screen
<melodie> sdferfx, what is a ebs device ?
<melodie> gmannn, have you checked if a lubuntu chan exists ?
<gmannn> it does exist. But there are few people
<sdferfx> melodie, Amazon's virtual storage platform; my question is relevant to the official Canonical-provided AMIs for Ubuntu
<melodie> right, but they might know more about the lubuntu methods
<Mr> kpas whast cli?
<sacarlson> melodie: sdferfx:  ebs = extra big stuf
<Mr> does anyone run Ableton Live in ubuntu?
<melodie> sacarlson, lol
<zykotick9> Mr: cli = Command Line Interface (aka terminal)
<melodie> sdferfx, canonical provides... what ?
<melodie> how many bucks does he earn while providing Extra Big Stuff ? ^^
<sdferfx> melodie, http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<Mr> ahh ok
<melodie> sdferfx, :)
<Mr> i got wireshark it says i have to change root user its dangerous
<Pici> sdferfx: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server
<kpas_> Mr,  yes correct
<sdferfx> ok Pici, I'll try, thanks
<Mr> how do i do that?
<Zermanno> hi, i'm using top but i can't understand which unit it use in the TIME columne, are they seconds?
<kpas_> Mr, you need to start it with sudo
<Mr> i did
<Mr> sudo wireshar
<Mr> wireshark
<zykotick9> kpas_: it gives a warning when you start it
<kpas_> Mr, correct
<zykotick9> !gksu | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Mr> thats it i dont have to change anything?
<kpas_> zykotick9, ignore
<sacarlson> mr: if it's a security problem you can make the user only sudo access to wireshark to run
<kpas_> zykotick9, the waring
<zykotick9> kpas_: i know ;)
<Mr> ok thanks ubottu
<kpas_> zykotick9, I perfer CLI much easier to deal with
<Mr> Running as user "root" and group "root".
<Mr> This could be dangerous.
<bilal03> hello there
<zykotick9> kpas_: oh i'm a HUGE terminal guy.  if i can't run it in screen, what good is it ;)
<sacarlson> mr: not if the user can only run that application as root
<kpas_> Mr,  yeah typical warning
<kk23> trying manual resume from /dev/disk/by/ata ...........-part10 to appear  how to fix it?
<Mr> so i dont have to worry about it
<Mr> ?
<j814wong> So what does every think opf Ubuntu for Android?
<zykotick9> Mr: just ignore the warning message (not much you can do, in this case)
<kpas_> Mr, no if it is your own desktop don't worry about it
<bilal03> hi guyz, when i boot in to ubuntu 11.10 after some time windows borders disappers,.. :(
<sacarlson> mr: all wireshark does to need sudo is change your nic to permisquose mode
<Mr> ok it is mine
<danileigh79> j814wong: I Ihaven't tried it yet, don't feel like voiding my warranty
<Mr> im new to ubuntu i dont know what that mode is
<dr_willis> bilal03:  compiz is crashing for some reason most likely
<j814wong> danileigh, its not out yet.  It is supposed to come preinstalled in  some phones in the future
<sacarlson> mr: I spelled it wrong so maybe no one does
<Mr> then i get this error:   Lua: Error during loading:
<Mr>  [string "/usr/share/wireshark/init.lua"]:45: dofile has been disabled\
<j814wong> But I hope there is teh option to install it on devices that don't come with it preinstalled
<bilal03> <dr_willis> so now how can i fix this??
<dr_willis> j814wong:  theres a ubuntu vm thing for android out now
<j814wong> Can I get a link dr willis?
<dr_willis> bilal03:  no idea. depends on why its crashing.
<kpas_> Mr, how did you  install wireshark - apt-get ..... or tar ball
<danileigh79> j814wong: tere is an app in marketplace called Ubuntu Installer or something like that, it does work, I have a riend who tried it
<dr_willis> j814wong:  its in the android market
<Mr> apt-get install wireshark
<j814wong> Cool.  I'll give it a go on my tablet
<Mr> sudo first
<j814wong> Does it need root?
<dr_willis> bilal03:  try a   compiz --replace from a terminal if you can
<danileigh79> j814wong: make sure you have a backup firsts
<dr_willis> j814wong:  yes it does
<danileigh79> j814wong: yes
<j814wong> finally a good reason for me to root
<j814wong> A good incentive
<bilal03> <dr_willis> works!!!!
<danileigh79> j814wong: good luck
<danileigh79> brb
<j814wong> thanks
<kpas_> Mr, did you select an interface to trap on
<bilal03> <dr_willis> thanks
<Mr> nope, i dont know what that means im a total noob to ubuntu
<dr_willis> bilal03:  the fusion-icon or similer indicator applet can restart comoiz if it crashes
<kpas_> Mr, interface = ethernet port -
<kpas_> Mr, example eth0
<j814wong> Does rooting ruin access to any Google apps?
<Mr> i see them
<dr_willis> j814wong:  no.. you m ay want to head to #android
<kpas_> Mr, open up a terminal and issue the following command = ifconfig -a
<kpas_> Mr, that will list out you interfaces
<Mr> ok then what
<SubjectOne> is XDMCP for ubuntu 10.10 no longer supported ?
<Mr> KPAS???
<dr_willis> SubjectOne:  ive not heard of it being removed. some login managers dont support it.
<SubjectOne> normally i activate it with the advanced settings for the GDMSETUP, but i no longer have those tabs
<dr_willis> SubjectOne:  gdm3 dont have it. xdm or kdm does
<kurtwp_> Mr, goto capture on the menu
<kk23> any ideA how to fix it http://i41.tinypic.com/3445q9k.jpg
<danik> hello guys ive tried to use screen but now i have 5 sockets on :( how can i close them :(( cant do anything with /etc/init.d/screen stop
<SubjectOne> omg, damn upgrade
<SubjectOne> :p
<Mr> ok
<dr_willis> danik:  why are you running screen as a service?
<zykotick9> danik: "screen -ls" to list them.  "screen -r ####" to reconnect, then type "exit" to close.
<kurtwp_> Mr,  once selected start a new file live capture.  I would recommend you join the chahel #wireshark
<danik> dr_willis i dont think that im doing that
<danik> zykotick9  somthing like this i see  28187.pts-0.vmd1626     (02/21/2012 07:22:17 PM)        (Detached)
<dr_willis> danik:  ive never seen screen  launched from init.d
<zykotick9> danik: in your example "screen -r 28187" should reconnect
<Scott_S> danik: Are you trying to terminate the screens along with their process, or just the screen itself?
<danik> zykotick9 when i login into screen i cant do anything no shorcut works
<danik> scott_s with their process but now i want to just get ride of them :(
<zykotick9> danik: i'm unclear what you mean by that.  Are you using teh "screen -r #####" to reconnect?
<danik> zykotick9 yes but when i reconnect theres nothing i can do in there
<danik> zykotick9 i mean my bash wont work just shorcuts
<ross226> what is the command for checking the code name for the distro?
<bradleymeck> i just spun up a rackspace 10.04 and am seeing some odd errors when installing `couchdb`, seems im getting 404s, has anyone seen this recently?
<zykotick9> danik: reconnect then "ctrl+a" followed by "k" to kill one
<zykotick9> danik: shortcuts?  do you mean an alias?
<Scott_S> danik: typing 'screen -list' should bring up a list of the screens along with their PID. Attach to the screen with 'screen -x', then press 'CTRL+A+K'
<danik> zykotick9 sorry sir if i say something wrong im pretty new to ubuntu
<kk23> http://i41.tinypic.com/3445q9k.jpg can you help me with this?
<zykotick9> danik: i'm just not sure what you mean by "shortcuts"
<danik> scott_s thx dude
<Scott_S> danik: You're welcome.
<danik> zykotick9 dude when i try to ctrl+a k they will stay there again i mean i can reconnect them :(
<zykotick9> Scott_S: fyi, under normal screen usage it's -r to reconnect, the -x if for multi-display
<Scott_S> danik: You can also kill the process with 'kill [PID]', which will terminate both the process and the screen. This is a last resort though and is not recommended in any way.
<zykotick9> danik: NO! that kills teh screen
<Scott_S> zykotick9: Yes, but either one works. =P
<zykotick9> danik: ctrl+a+d to detact
<danik> scott_s which one is pid here :((((   28187.pts-0.vmd1626     (02/21/2012 07:22:18 PM)        (Attached)
<zykotick9> s/detact/detach/
<danik> im too noob :(
<Scott_S> danik: CTRL+A+K is to kill the screen. CTRL+A+D is to detach from the screen.
<Scott_S> danik: The PID is the first number on the screen's name, on that one, it's 28187. I would not suggest killing the process unless it's absolutely necessary.
<dr_willis> may be woth while to read a few screen tutorials or try byobu
<ActionParsnip> Scott_S: or:   killall -u $USER
<Scott_S> ActionParnsnip: AP to the rescue!
<danik> scott_s when can i send u a pastie.com link ?
<danik> i have bad problem
<danik> :(
 * ActionParsnip walks in to a fanfare
<Scott_S> danik: Send it anytime.
<danik> scott_s can u pls take a look at this ? http://pastie.org/3428976
<Scott_S> danik: screen -r 28187.pts-0.vmd1626
<danik> minecraft@vmd1626:~/server1$ screen -r 28187.pts-0.vmd1626 There is a screen on:         28187.pts-0.vmd1626     (02/21/2012 07:22:17 PM)        (Attached) There is no screen to be resumed matching 28187.pts-0.vmd1626. minecraft@vmd1626:~/server1$ screen -r 28187.pts-0.vmd1626 There is a screen on:         28187.pts-0.vmd1626     (02/21/2012 07:22:17 PM)        (Attached) There is no screen to be resumed matching 28187.pts-0.vmd1626.
<danik> oh sorry didnt want to spam
<danik> scott_s resault dude http://pastie.org/3428995
<danik> scott_s kill them ?
<Scott_S> danik: Oneee moment here.
<burzum2> Hello, I have Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS and an automated security update updated apache2 from 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.7 to 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.8, how can I revert back to 8.7?
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Bahaman> Hi, im new to ubuntu and I'm trying to set a background in CSS but the path is confusing me. The .jpg background is in the default Downloads folder and I've tried to set the path in CSS to /home/xxx/Downloads/images/background.jpg but I can't get it to work. Any ideas? :>
<Scott_S> danik: I don't know what to tell you, I would prefer not to just tell you to kill the processes, as you should be able to reattach to them...
<Crooper> Hello all :)
<morph> evening Crooper
<Scott_S> danik: Could you try just doing 'screen -r' with no extra paramaters? See if you connect to any of them?
<burzum2> I have Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS and an automated security update updated apache2 from 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.7 to 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.8, how can I revert back to 8.7? I need to revert for testing an issue that might happen because of the update.
<danik> scott_s my process in there is not important for me but when i kill them will it damage screen thingy ?
<danik> ok i try
<danik> scott_s it says several available screens which to connect
<Scott_S> danik: Killing the processes will not damage screen. It will simply quit the screen like you were trying to do before.
<ActionParsnip> Burzum: you may have the old deb in /var/cache/apt/archives if you haven't cleared the cache
<Scott_S> danik: Killing the screen would terminate the process anyways, they're pretty much the same.
<burzum2> ActionParsnip no, its gone
<Scott_S> ActionParsnip: Any ideas as to why using 'screen -r [screen name]' wouldn't be working? I myself am not that experienced with it, so I could be giving false directions for reconnecting to one
<danik> scott_s when i created this user i forgot to give him default bash can it be the problem ? every time i login i first type bash
<MonkeyDust> with byobu, you no longer need to do 'screen -r'
<ActionParsnip> Scott_S: I've never used screen, sorry
<Scott_S> ActionParsnip: Roger, thanks anyways
<Scott_S> danik: Screens, if I recall, are private to the user they were started on. So, if you started screen on 'userA', 'userB' will not be able to view the screen.
<danik> scott_s thx for the kill solution now they are gone :// but accessing them is impossible :(
<subthalamus> MonkeyDust: might i also suggest tmux
<Scott_S> danik: You would have to start the screens again to regain access to them. Once the process is killed, the screen is gone too.
<danik> scott_s yeah i meant that i started new screens and have same problem :(( bash wont work in them
<nsd> Hi, I'm having a networking problem. I have a machine with a wireless USB adapter that works only when the eth0 (wired ethernet) device is disabled with 'sudo ifdown eth0'. Is there a way I can permanently disable eth0 so wlan0 will work?
<Scott_S> danik: That's very odd. You should be able to just connect to them by typing 'screen -r [startOfName]', so I'm not sure why they wouldn't be working.
<zykotick9> Scott_S: in order to use names to reconnect (you need to name them first, ctrl+a then shift+a) for example one of my screen sessions (listed with "screen -ls" is 3302.monitors, and i can use "screen -r monitors" to reconnect to it)
<Scott_S> zykotick9: I was under the impression that screens would name themselves based on the PID and the name of the process? At least, they usually do for me
<ActionParsnip> Nsd: could blacklist the driver module used by the Ethernet
<nsd> ActionParsnip: Yeah that's a thought. What's the config file for that? (haven't done that in a while)
<ActionParsnip> Nsd: or disable the wired link in bios
<mlr> There's a clever command that shows you the permissions for a directory recusrively so you can make sure it can be accessed...what's the command?
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nsd> ActionParsnip: I don't believe I have that option in the BIOS of that machine, I'll have to blacklist the module like you suggested
<bmonkj> ubottu is brilliant
<uKi`> I would like tu disable "./make" on my ubuntu.. what should I do?
<inca> hello
<ban123nana> Hey, all. I just created a new user account, set it as admin, and lowered the current user to "standard'. No password was set for the new admin, though, so now I can't do anything? How can I straighten this out? Thanks!
<inca> you have to login as admin and make a password
<inca> can i install packages on a broken system through a live cd?
<Scott_S> ban123nana: I would assume that the user you're on still has sudo priveleges, therefore, if you type 'sudo passwd [user]', you can restore a password to the new admin.
<burzum2> I have Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS and an automated security update updated apache2 from 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.7 to 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.8, how can I revert back to 8.7?
<ban123nana> I can't login, as there is no password for the admin account...
<Scott_S> ban123nana: Log into the old account, assign a password with 'sudo passwd newAdminUser
<danileigh79> !pin | burzum2
<ubottu> burzum2: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<burzum2> danileigh79 thanks, reading this
<inca> can i install packages on a broken system through a live cd?
<ban123nana> Thanks Scott.
<danileigh79> burzum2: This link helps, it's where I learned about pinning https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Scott_S> ban123nana: No problem. I would suggest adding Sudo priveleges to the new Admin and removing sudo priveleges to the old one. otherwise, the old user can still do any root commands.
<inca> can i install packages on a broken system through a live cd?
<danik> scott_s thx alot sir it workde :) <3
<danileigh79> inca: no, if the hd is not working, instead, create a liveusb
<Scott_S> inca: A Live CD will install applications to memory, if I recall, and therefore changes will not stay on disk. If someone knows how to write those changes to the already install OS, then I guess that would work
<Scott_S> danik: Good to hear, come back if you have any more issues.
<roasted> Hello! Question. If I want to use rsync over ssh, is there a way I can "save" my ssh key password to fully automate it? Or in order to be fully automated am I to just keep the ssh key without a password?
<invader> Anyone else see this -- > http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/373024/canonical-puts-ubuntu-on-android-smartphones
<compdoc> canonical is taking over the world!!!
<aeon-ltd> no.
<Invader> :)
<danileigh79> roasted: there's already a way to do this, on android, in market place, called ubuntu installer
<danileigh79> invader: there's already a way to do this, on android, in market place, called ubuntu installer
<danileigh79> roasted: sorry, meant to send it to invader
<roasted> danileigh79: all good :)
<Scott_S> invader: That, has got to be one of the coolest things I've seen. Now, I wonder if you could create a mUbuntu, for running Ubuntu 24/7...
<roasted> Invader: interesting link....
<Invader> danileigh79: Do you need a rooted handset?
<bugz000_> Hellop
<bugz000_> Hello*
<Invader> I have never tired ot looked before
<roasted> Invader: I saw a Lenovo laptop doing that a while back, where it was a tablet that docks into a keyboard. Tablet-android, once it docks, Windows 7.
<tbrown2012> How can I start Develop ubuntu learn how it work's
<danileigh79> Invader: iirc, yes, but I'm not the kind of person who'd do it... my lappy with Ubuntu is just fine for me :)
<zolek86> hi, I have a problem, most of my icons vanished from unity (probably when I installed a netbeans plugin to integrate it with unity dock)
<Invader> danileigh79: Ah thats ok I love messing with this junk. This is my next project. Linux on a handset for me with give me awesome options
<Invader> I work at a gsm company in the US.
<zolek86> i tried 'unity --reset-icons' with no luck
<Invader> not att or tmobile fyi
<danileigh79> Invader: I only got my Android phone last month, was an iPhone girl before that :)
<stephans_> any idea how to get wallch to work in 11.10?
<Invader> danileigh79: Oh man .. welcome to the android world
<danileigh79> Invader: I also worked for several cell companies
<tbrown2012> Hey is there anything like virtual basic for coding on ubuntu is there something like it please help
<bugz000_> i have a problem with ubuntu + compiz - when i maximise a window - after a while of flipping between screens - the title bar + minimise buttons etc all dissapear - the border too - "compiz --replace" works but is not ideal at all - does anyone know of a solution?
<zolek86> also - my shutdown icon vanished completely, so i must reboot/halt my pc from the terminal
<danileigh79> Invader: ou do need to realize, it's not a handset with Linux... It's a handset with Android, and once docked, then it becomes linux...
<Invader> danileigh79: Correct I would like a full-linux handset one day.
<Scott_S> Guys, I believe this can be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Invader> On my old droid It run Debian
<stephans_> Invader: try copying all folders that begin with a dot (.) in to a backup folder. Then login again. You new session should be the default Ubuntu session again.
<danileigh79> Invader: And you have to have a dockable phone as well... you can run a dual OS phone by installing Ubuntu through market... I haven't tried it, but a friend has and she likes it
<burzum2> danileigh79 this just seems to work ok with release like stable and unstable but i cant get a certain version checked out
<Berto> Hi - I just got upgraded in 11.10 to Firefox 10.0.2 and lost all of my bookmarks!  And the back button doesn't work either... how do i get my old config bag?
<Invader> danileigh79: Interesting. Thanks for the info..
<tomek_> hello guys I have a question about setting the default music player
<tbrown2012> Berto: Your button is gone on firefox what are you trying to say?
<bugz000_> tomek - right click a music file - open with "select program"
<bugz000_> in the properties
<tomek_> i did all this
<Berto> tbrown2012, some update to firefox bombed out my entire installation.  I have no back button that works, my bookmarks are gone, everything!
<danileigh79> burzum2: go back to that page I linked you, look for "Introduction to Holding Packages" it's right there
<tomek_> the problem is that java Desktop class still opens banshee
<Berto> tbrown2012, oh, the back button is grayed out and can't be left-clicked, but it can be right-clicked.  Something's severely wrong with this
<Berto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/936684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936684 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Opening new tab causes history to dissapear" [Undecided,New]
<Berto> any way to get my old Firefox setup back?  Unroll an update?
<danileigh79> burzum2: you will need to install sy6naptic if you don't already have it, I prefer Synaptic over Ubuntu Software Center
<bugz000_> i have a problem with ubuntu + compiz - when i maximise a window - after a while of flipping between screens - the title bar + minimise buttons etc all dissapear - the border too - "compiz --replace" works but is not ideal at all - does anyone know of a solution?
<burzum2> danileigh79 echo apache2 hold | dpkg --set-selections does not return anything
<danileigh79> burzum2: Your best bet is to "sudo apt-get remove <package name>, sudo apt-get autoremove, then find the older version again, once you have the older version (may need to compile it yourself from sources), go into Synaptic, find the app, then lock it
<tbrown2012> Berto: I just installed and update on my desktop and there were packects that were deleting from my computer name the files that were delete when you upgrade
<malkauns> is there a fix for this annoying google-chrome/unity/compiz bug?: http://imgur.com/vu5am
<danileigh79> burzum2: don't worry about trying to do the actual lock/hold inside terminal, Synaptic works best for hold/locking
<burzum2> danileigh79 urgh this sounds like a fun task specially to do on a live system... well im trying it in a VM before but this is just a pain
<malkauns> ... happens sometimes when a new tab is opened from another page
<tomek_> has anyone an idea how to convince java Desktop class to open audio files with another program?
<rahul_bansal> how to share limited directories in vsftpd (FTP server)?
<burzum2> danileigh79 there is no window manager system installed, no synaptic
<tbrown2012> Berto: name the files that were delete when you upgrade to 11.10
<danileigh79> burzum2: this is for Ubuntu, correct?
<burzum2> danileigh79 correct
<danileigh79> burzum2: Gnome, or unity?
<Berto> tbrown2012, i don't know.  All of my personal settings are now gone.  This sucks.
<burzum2> danileigh79, its the server LTS flavor of it, there is no kde or gnome, not even X
<p> hola
<Berto> tbrown2012, my firefox profile has some old stuff.  not sure why it's not loading :(
<Guest40326> me cambiaron mi nick
<Guest40326> hola
<danileigh79> burzum2: I'm afraid I don't know how to help you via strictly cli... I'm sorry :(
<burzum2> no problem, thanks for trying :)
<tbrown2012> Berto: Am trying to think if you system deed not even update firefox and left some files out.
<Guest40326> latin american alguien que me entienda??
<ikonia> !br | Guest40326
<ubottu> Guest40326: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LjL> !es | Guest40326
<ubottu> Guest40326: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest40326> ok gracias
<Guest40326> bye
<danileigh79> brb, this girl needs a smoke break
<family> anyone here an SQL master?
<compdoc> hi yah!
<family> can I pm you?
<compdoc> well, I only play a master on irc :(
<compdoc> good luck!
<aeon-ltd> family: they are in #sql and #mysql
<family> i tried #sql and i can't post.
<tbrown2012> Berto: go to a terminal and type in  cd /usr/local/firefox/  See if they are in there and if you cant find them tell me
<aeon-ltd> family: you need to register you nick
<family> yeh, ok.. thanks
<family> Sorry, how do you do that?
<aeon-ltd> !register | family
<ubottu> family: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vigaroux> any channel suggestions for new linux users?
<vigaroux> i need some help on a dual boot install
<vigaroux> i'm all new to this so
<ironhalik> I guess we can help you here
<ironhalik> its a general ubuntu support channel
<vigaroux> ok, do you know of any decent walkthroughs?
<tbrown2012> vigaroux: I will be happy to help you out.
<vigaroux> i could start off with that, then jump up if there is a problem
<vigaroux> tks tb..
<ironhalik> vigaroux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<vigaroux> hopefully i won't be that much of a bother
<vigaroux> tks halik
<sorin2189> php
<vigaroux> i'm using an alternate system for irc, so
<vigaroux> ok i don't have a recovery cd available, its xp, i don't care if i lose any data.. its an old system.
<vigaroux> can this step be bypassed?
<tbrown2012> vigaroux: do you have a 4GB Flash Drive
<vigaroux> i do... exactly that size
<vigaroux> just bought it for the occasion
<ironhalik> vigaroux: generally, you can just install Ubuntu on the drive - just make sure youve got some additional partition for it
<ironhalik> ubuntu installer will install grub over windows bootloader, and make sure you can boot into both
<yusuo> hi i have a question, i have a 2.5 160gb external usb drive i want to partition 10gb of this and have a live linux on that partition so I can use it on any usb drive, would I install ubuntu to that drive or use something like unetbootin to have it as a live drive, I want it to retain data saved to it
<tibo> hi
<ironhalik> but be warned, if you manually delate ubuntu partition after that, grub will fail, and youll need to recover windows boot loader manually
<tbrown2012> Vigaroux: Go to Ubuntu.com/download and install the .iso file and install the usb program that will help you install are you trying to just install or just run as two computers
<tibo> can I send mouse coordinates to /dev/input/eventx to simulate a click on a VNC frame buffer
<yusuo> the other 150gb odd i would like as ntfs so its compatible with windows pc's
<vigaroux> tbrown; Pm
<vigaroux> TBROWN: PM
<danik> hello guys i wanted to deny phpmyadmin port on my firewall that nobody access the login page i disbaled apache but phpmyadmin works :// do u know the port of that ? thx
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> I broke the UI packages by mistake
<zelrikriando> I cant use gnome-shell anymore
<zelrikriando> I tried to reinstall it
<dat789> hello
<zelrikriando> didnt work
<vigaroux> tbrown2012, check your pm
<tbrown2012> vigaroux: okay so you dont need a dual boot then go to the ubuntu website and download the iso and install it on you usb and boot it from you computer But I would run a windows cd first to format your drive (HD) so you can get a full experence.
<zelrikriando> is there a meta package that will install gnome
<zelrikriando> gnome+ gnome shell etc
<zykotick9> !notunity | zelrikriando
<ubottu> zelrikriando: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zelrikriando> zykotick9: I had gnome shell installed already
<ironhalik> I would love Unity if it had the same alt+tab behavior as gnome shell :)
<zelrikriando> I tried to install an unstable version, but I think I uninstalled critical packages by mistake
<zykotick9> zelrikriando: was just answering your "is there a meta package that will install gnome" question
<tbrown2012> Zelrikriando: Go to the Ubuntu software center and search for GNOME Shell and install it and login to the gnome and your done that easy
<zelrikriando> I did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<zelrikriando> it s there
<zelrikriando> it just doesnt work
<zelrikriando> I cant even install gnome-core
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> im trying this: http://www.mail-archive.com/haproxy@formilux.org/msg06137.html
<tbrown2012> zelrikriando: deed it install it but you cant login to it is that the problem
<zelrikriando> "unable to correct problem, you have held broken packages"
<Laurenceb_> 4 out of 4 hunks FAILED at step 3
<zelrikriando> tbrown2012: yes, I thought it was missing packages, but I think something is broken
<yusuo> hi i have a question, i have a 2.5 160gb external usb drive i want to partition 10gb of this and have a live linux on that partition so I can use it on anypc that boots via usb, would I install ubuntu to that drive or use something like unetbootin to have it as a live drive, I want it to retain data saved to it
<zykotick9> zelrikriando: if you have broken packages you could try "sudo apt-get -f install" as a general fix
<tbrown2012> Just go to the ubuntu software center and install it from there
<mileon> zelrikriando: zykotick has right, but use synaptic
<tbrown2012> Zelrikriando: just go to the ubuntu software center and install it from there.
<ska> I have a fix to the LatexLive Envlab style sheet for printing envelopes in Ubuntu. I'm not sure where to send it.
<zelrikriando> for that I need an UI
<Laurenceb_> can someone here help me install libssl 1.0.0 on lucid?
<mileon> zelrikriando: use synaptic
<Laurenceb_> i need to get this running asap
<Laurenceb_> been two days now
<mileon> zelrikriando: in synaptic is a menu with repair packages
<Laurenceb_> http://www.mail-archive.com/haproxy@formilux.org/msg06137.html
<Laurenceb_> does that look sane?
<tbrown2012> Zelrikriando:so you dont have a User INterface are you using Ubuntu Server Am kind of confused
<Bahaman> Hi im new to ubuntu/linux and I'm wondering how people actually know all the things. For example to download chromium you can simply type apt-get install chromium or something similar to it but anyways, how do people know that it's not chromium123
<nsd> ActionParsnip: I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I can't seem to get the ethernet module to blacklist. I found the module name with lspci -k and added "blacklist e100" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but after rebooting the module is evidently still being loaded (given the output of lsmod). I see that the module 'mii' is used by e100, do I need to blacklist that too or something?
<Laurenceb_> 4 out of 4 hunks FAILED at step 3
<zelrikriando> tbrown2012: my UI is all broken, that is the issue
<malkauns> is there a video converter that does GPU encoding?
<ska> Has anyone tried the Envlab package in LatexLive?
<aeon-ltd> Bahaman: because package names? one package one name there are no crossovers in the repo
<trever420> zelrikriando, u messed with your xorg didnt you?
<tbrown2012> Zelrikriando: so just install sudo apt-get install xfce4
<zelrikriando> trever420: I messed with some critical packages
<Bahaman> aeon-ltd: Im not sure I understand :(
<aeon-ltd> Bahaman: are you saying how does ubuntu find chromium when you type apt-get install chromium
<zelrikriando> tbrown2012: ok gonna try to install kde
<nsd> Oh evidently ActionParsnip is not here? Anyone else know?
<aeon-ltd> ?
<tbrown2012> Zelrikriando: Good luck:)
<Bahaman> aeon-ltd: Yes & how do you know that you have to type chromium
<Bahaman> Where do you get that information from
<aeon-ltd> Bahaman: because that's its name in the  repository
<aeon-ltd> Bahaman: apt-get calls it from a server then the server fills in information like version numbers
<tbrown2012> Bahaman: I was wondering why you talking about chromium See I have chrome on my ubuntu 11.10 do you want to get that insted
<ska> I need someone to test envlab for me.
<nsd> Anyone know why adding a module to the blacklist file would result in it still being loaded?
<aeon-ltd> nsd: file isn't being read, or hasn't been re-read yet?
<Laurenceb_> isnt there just a *.deb i can download somewhere?
<tbrown2012> Laurenceb_: what are you trying to download man:)
<Laurenceb_> libssl1.0.0
<Laurenceb_> on lucid
<nsd> aeon-ltd: You mean there might be a reason that /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf just isn't being read? Is there some way I could find out if that is the case? I'm blacklisting an ethernet driver because the device is causing problems, but perhaps instead there is a way to configure that device so it's never brought up?
<Bahaman> aeon-ltd: Thanks :) Just one last thing, those repositories where would you usually see or find them.
<nsd> aeon-ltd: Like perhaps is there a way to use /etc/network/interfaces to disable an ethernet device?
<jufostnl> ‎I am got Segmentation fault when i want to remove polipo user
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help me please?
<tbrown2012> Laurenceb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libssl1.0.0
<aeon-ltd> Bahaman: info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu , servers are set depending on your location, e.g. you live in the US you will use US servers
<Bahaman> aeon-ltd: Appreciated, thanks for your help:)!
<aeon-ltd> nsd: if you can just disable it in the BIOS then it's off for sure
<nsd> aeon-ltd: I don't think this machine's BIOs supports that
<nsd> I'll give that a try if there is no other way though
<nsd> aeon-ltd: Perhaps I could instead set up the routing table so that eth0 is not used?
<Laurenceb_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: multiarch-support
<Laurenceb_> but thats for trying
<Laurenceb_> how can i do this?
<aeon-ltd> nsd: no idea, i've never done it that way
<tbrown2012> can someone tell me if there is a way that you can start coding for ubuntu is there any like any programs that I can code on beacuse there is like on windows visual basic but I deed not know if there would be anything different on ubuntu if there is not how can I install Visual Basic on Ubuntu 11.10
<shade34331> ikonia: tbrown2012, you want to code in general or code in the development of Ubuntu?
<Antares> tbrown2012, which languages?
<shade34331> no idea why it said ikonia
<shade34331> lol
<ikonia> shade34331: what ?
<shade34331> must of typed it earlier and didn't realize it...sorry
<tbrown2012> Shade34331: Yes I want to Develop new Ideas if that even possible learn the lanuge of it is it possible.
<DawnLight> hey. my me "me menu" or session menu is missing. I don't remember what I've done in the past to remove it :( oneiric
<aeon-ltd> tbrown2012: learn C
<Antares> tbrown2012, Code::Blocks can be used to develop C and C++; Eclipse can be used to develop Java -- both are available in the Software Center.
<Antares> You will need to install g++ in order to compile C++ programs (sudo apt-get install g++).
<shade34331> tbrown2012: i'm not sure how experienced you are with coding but personally I'd do what Antares just said...or learn python:)
<jiffe98> with 11.10 running on vmware is it possible to add memory on the fly now?
<Invader> jiffe98: ESX?
<computerx> Hi, I want to apply separate rate limiting for different sets of ports, so hitting the rate limit on one won't affect the other... How would I do that?
<computerx> in iptables* ofc
<Antares> Python is a good language to learn as well, but I'm disappointed by the IDE offerings for it on Linux, to be honest.
<jiffe98> Invader: yes
<qo_op> Hi! i got a problem whit my ubuntu 11.10 my HDMI sound laggs, and stuff
<computerx> Antares: What about Komodo?
<tbrown2012> Antares: Shade34331: Just I know there is alot about coding what I should expited of it but I want to learn it and come into ubuntu family for new idea and help them on the way I want my dream to come true. But can I install Visual Basic in the software center???
<Invader> jiffe98: Nope
<shade34331> Antares: I'm not sure what is up there I just know it's a decent language to have in your arsenal
<Invader> jiffe98: in HyperV yes
<Antares> computerx, Komodo Edit is essentially a polished Scite editor. It's decent for small projects, but an IDE really helps with huge code bases.
<Invader> You can add disk space just not ram or cards
<Antares> tbrown2012, I think there is a BASIC language that's available, let me check the SC.
<computerx> Antares: I guess, though it does have pretty good python support. I don't know Edit very well because I bought the IDE version...
<Invader> plus the os needs to support hot-swap
<Invader> for things like ram pci cards etc etc
<aeon-ltd> semi-unrelated but in vbox you can shutdown and change ram iirc, but not on the fly while the system is on
<RageAgainstTheAm> uoıʇɐןsuɐɹʇ uɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ uı ʞɔnʇs ɯı puɐ uǝʞoɹq sı ɔɹı ʎɯ dןǝɥ
<Antares> Ah, the IDE has much more to offer, computerx. I would agree with you that it is more than adequate, but of course, it's not free. ;)
<aeon-ltd> RageAgainstTheAm: nice trolling
<RageAgainstTheAm> sǝɥɔʇıʍpuɐs ǝʇıɯǝƃǝɹ ɹoɟ ǝʇsɐʇ ɐ ƃuıdoןǝʌǝp ɯı ¡ʞɔınb dןǝɥ ǝuoǝɯos
<shade34331> is latex offered in ubuntu on standard install
<Laurenceb_> ok im going to ask for some serious help here
<tbrown2012> RageAgainstTHEAM: we dont speack upside down in this chat room lol you funny
<computerx> Antares: I have to admit, I feel a bit odd running proprietary paid software on a free OS ;)
<Laurenceb_> can someone grab me an i386 copy of libssl.so-1.0.0 ?
<Antares> tbrown2012, you can try out gambas, but you have to understand that Visual Basic is simply not cross-platform.
<Antares> I also know that FreeBASIC runs on Linux and Windows, but it is not in the Software Center.
<Antares> Microsoft gains nothing from making Visual Basic available for Linux, so it doesn't do that.
<tbrown2012> Comptuerx: I know right free OS like in the long run they would take over the would lol have you seen spongbob when planten sold crappy patties and he role everyone lol that what I remeber on that show lol
<computerx> So, can I run two separately managed ratelimited iptables rules?
<jufostnl> ‎I am got Segmentation fault when i want to remove polipo user
<computerx> How are you removing it?
<tbrown2012> Antares: Thank you
<Antares> tbrown2012, FreeBASIC can be downloaded as a .run file, which you can simply run in the terminal as sudo sh [filename].run
<tbrown2012> it taken along time for the installion Antares:
<Antares> (freebasic.net is the official website, although it doesn't seem to be up very high on the list on a Google search)
<jiffe98> yeah, hot memory add doesn't seem to work
<jiffe98> bummer
<tbrown2012> How can I install the appication that would not install when I type in SUDO APT-GET Upgrade It told me that I had to run this command to contanue I was wondering what is that command called
<JetJaguar> Is there anything like CPUID for lLinux?
<Antares> Are you sure it was upgrade instead of update?
<Pikkachu> what's an easy way to know what apps I've installed since Ubuntu fresh installation?
<tbrown2012> I think it was upgrade but it could of been update but I ran it and then it went but when I tryed sudo apt-get upgrade it told me to type in this command but I was wondering what it was lol
<Antares> I typed it in and it offered to install the packages that were offered in Software Update. I suppose it might also try to upgrade your version if you're below 11.10
<RobertoGiacobbo> http://www.vpopulus.net/referrer/11850
<JetJaguar> Your organization has chosen to limit viewing of this site (http://www.vpopulus.net/referrer/11850), due to the rating of its content (social networking/dating).
<JetJaguar> Argh
<phil__> hey there i got some strange problem and i don't know where to look for a solution. I try to execute a program with ./progname, it has chmod u+x set. bash tells me: No such file or directory
<phil__> what could possibly be wrong?
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: That's a difficult question since there are a lot of different ways to do a "fresh install"
<tbrown2012> Antares: When I try to update it it's says that E: Unable to lock dicectory /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<melodie> phil__, try "chmod a+x program"
<melodie> u is for user, a is for all
<Antares> tbrown2012, are you using sudo in front of it?
<zykotick9> phil__: are you trying to use a 32bit binary on a 64bit system?
<phil__> zykotick9: yes
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: Your "fresh install" may include apps that others don't choose to install.
<zykotick9> phil__: in the old days, i'd suggest installing ia32libs but on multiarch - i don't know how it works.
<tbrown2012> Antares: yes when I try to type in SU and the password it says SU: Authentication Failure
<zykotick9> tbrown2012: sudo lowercase
<blud> when i do xrandr i see a few resolutions for my tv but not the actual native resolution of the tv.. can i still force it to use the correct tv resolution??
<tbrown2012> Zykotick9: Antares: Yes I know I deed it in NONCAP so it still deed not work
<zykotick9> tbrown2012: as an example, "sudo apt-get update"
<johnbuntu>  can I apt-get purge sudo? id like to really lock down the distro on this machine
<om4rezz> try to do it using map instead of looping through new lines '\n'
<om4rezz> sorry wrong window
<phil__> zykotick9: thats a 75 MB dl? can it be?
<zykotick9> phil__: are you on 11.10?
<phil__> yes
<blud> you know how it shows LVDS1 and VGA1, is LVDS1 my laptop monitor and VGA1 my tv?
<tbrown2012> zykotick9: Yes sudo apt-get update does not work is says " E: unable to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bellman> johnbuntu: yes you can purge sudo.  i run Debian and I don't even have sudo.  I believe you would want a remove, not purge
<zykotick9> phil__: i can't say then - be careful, my suggestion is perhaps outdated on your version
<JetJaguar> Debian doesn't have sudo?
<zykotick9> tbrown2012: do you have an UbuntuSoftwareCernter / UpdateManager / or other apt-get running?  only one of those at a time can run.
<johnbuntu> bellman: I want to also get rid of any sudo file like visudoers
<zykotick9> JetJaguar: Ubuntu is not Debian
<oCean> johnbuntu: so you think removing sudo and enabling the root password is locking down a machine?
<JetJaguar> Yeah, I know.
<johnbuntu> oCean: no i dont want a root password either
<zykotick9> JetJaguar: but by default, no debian doesn't come with sudo
<bellman> Debian does not have sudo by default.. you can apt-get install sudo if you so choose
<oCean> johnbuntu: err.. and never be able to perform administrative tasks?
<johnbuntu> oCean: i want it to be like a prerooted android
<tbrown2012> zykotick9: lol see if I new that I would not have a problem lol I was installing something in software center and it still running and I forgot all about that lol Thank you
<raven20> So i am rather new to ubuntu. Does anyone know how to make it as efficient as possible. I just installed it on my laptop.
<bellman> make sure you are done configuring and administering your system first.  you can try unattended-upgrades.  then you wont need to sudo again
<JetJaguar> Hmmmm.  #! must have put it in their distro.
<oCean> johnbuntu: uh, what?
<tbrown2012> Raven20: what are you looking for in ubuntu or a new OS System
<monsterripper> ..
<zykotick9> johnbuntu: do you actually expect people to help you break your system?
<Antares> raven20, you can check out System Monitor and see that Ubuntu is fairly light, at least in comparison to Windows.
<raven20> Well with windows my laptop was horrid. My boyfriend just installed ubuntu on my system and i just want to optomise it.
<johnbuntu> bellman: there will be a point when I can no longer upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 when i hit that point id like to lock it down, forever
<pixelman> hello everybody, I would like to change my configurations of my ubuntu desktop how do?
<bellman> raven:20  switch to xubuntu, linux mint debian edition, or debian with xfce
<Antares> raven20, I am currently using 440 mb of memory with XChat and Firefox open. I am using Unity 2D desktop environment.
<JetJaguar> bellman: Good answer.
<oCean> JetJaguar: bellman good answer to what question?
<JetJaguar> To raven's question
<tbrown2012> Raven20 if your boy friend just deed a clean install of ubuntu meaning that if he put the windows 7 disk or which ever windows disk you have to delete the driver HD you computer would be alot more faster and the use of RAM tells the truth to so deed he just install it or deed he to a clean install
<Antares> Haha, what?
<zykotick9> tbrown2012: s/deed/did/
<raven20> He just installed it from the usb.  Windows was almost broken by the time he did and we didnt have the disk
<raven20> But there should not be any partitions. It was a full hard drive installation/
<tbrown2012> Raven20: Oh dear do you have a usb 4gb or 8gb
<raven20> Its a 4gb
<tbrown2012> Raven20: USB right
<raven20> Yeah
<JetJaguar> raven20: Is your system running slow or something?
<raven20> Yeah. It seems to not want to run internet etc. Keeps laggin and freezing up. I mean we just finished the updates thismorning
<JetJaguar> Because Ubuntu is pretty efficient right out of the box.
<JetJaguar> How old is this laptop?
<raven20> Thats what my boyfriend said
<raven20> 6 months. tops
<tbrown2012> Raven20: let me look up the windows 7 iso image for you and you can download it and format your USB drive and then boot that and delete the hard drive and you should run windows back to normal do you want me to help you with that
<JetJaguar> What version of Ubuntu was installed.
<raven20> I want Ubuntu. I dont like windows. And the version of ubuntu is the 64bit 11.01 i think
<melodie> good night
<bellman> johnbuntu:  I think you need to do a wildcard pin, so that every package is pinned
<JetJaguar> raven20: Do you know what video card is in that laptop?
<Antares> raven20, have you installed any drivers offered to you by Additional Drivers?
<raven20> All the drivers and updates that it asked for.
<Oer> tbrown2012, we do not support downloading windows iso's, that would be illegal.
<raven20> and no i dont remember my video card
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: include what apps? from what I've seen from oneiric, the only option you have is a check for some proprietary MP3 package
<tbrown2012> Raven20: Okay if you just want to run ubuntu and have  a clean install just find a windows cd and delete the hard drive and install ubuntu to the way it was
<Antares> raven20, go to System Settings and open System Info.
<Stelpa> hello, uh, i have an odd request; could someone help me make a script? its a bit hackish, but i think it should be easy, i just dunno how to make scripts :x
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: So when you installed you just did a default install?  You didn't manually choose applications to install?
<raven20> What do you mean delete the hard drive? Isn't there a way to do that without having to reinstall ubuntu a thrid time
<raven20> Antares it says driverunknown and experiance standard
<mykhi> hey guys im having problem with mplayer surround sond ([AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: open '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p' failed (-16): Device or resource busy). it only happens when i have chrome on some page that requires sound like YT.
<johnbuntu> zykotick9: you say break, and I say improve. I have a nas box that root doesnt exist on and it works perfect
<tbrown2012> Oer: Yes But you can get Windows 7 Enterprise for 60day trail for free user so it not illage you should read up on your computer skills and tell me more about what is non elgel or what is.
<kurtwp_> raven20, can you provide the hardware specs of you laptop
<johnbuntu> zykotick9: ReadyNAS has no root
<johnbuntu> bellman: I think you are right an apt-get remove sudo might accomplish what i need
<johnbuntu> bellman: what would wild card pinning offer me?
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: does Oneiric allow you to pikc up random apps to install? I didn't see that option
<raven20> mem 3.8 gb ram. Processor intel core i3 2.10 ghz*4 Grphics unknown  os type 64 bit disk 488.1gb
<zykotick9> johnbuntu: i don't use sudo myself (but i don't use ubuntu), but without sudo or root - there is no management of the system... broken
<bellman> johnbuntu: it would protect every package from destablizing changes
<cdj> does anyone know how to hide chrome's min/max/close buttons?
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: The standard installer doesn't.  I just installs a predefined group of applications.
<johnbuntu> bellman 1 zykotick9 0
<cdj> they're already on the global menu, seems redundant to have them next to the tabs too...
<Antares> raven20, the graphics unknown part is troubling. Is System Settings --> Additional Drivers, there's nothing available correct?
<bellman> you can always bootup into single user mode from GRUB for those cases where administration is required
<raven20> Antares correct
<johnbuntu> bellman: the goal is to lock down tighter then a waterproof iphone
<Jaxidian> Hey, anybody know details about the new Ubuntu/Android thing? I'm specifically curious why USB Host is required...
<tbrown2012> EVERONE: I just got done download GAMBAS2.22 and I can start to learn the lanuage of ubuntu and then probley help and show some designs what I have in mind YAAA.
<qo_op> Hi i got a problem whit my HDMI port, when i connect it to tv, the  sound is delaying and lagging whit an ecco :/
<jimmy_birer> smoke weed errday
<Stelpa> sorry, disconnected :X
<blud> is LVDS1 the laptop screen and VGA1 the tv?
<bellman> in fact this mode of operation encourages a User mentality.  yeah johnbuntu that is a good comparison.. iphone users dont have to worry about administration
<Antares> cdj, right click in the open space near the buttons and press use system buttons or some such.
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: I didn't know there were other official installers, I couldn't notice them on the download page. Where are them and what are their purpose?
<Stelpa> hello, uh, i have an odd request; could someone help me make a script? its a bit hackish, but i think it should be easy, i just dunno how to make scripts :x
<Stelpa> i need a script that creates/deletes an empty file on a hard drive every 20 seconds while it's mounted
<cdj> Antares, awesome thanks :)
<Stelpa> could anyone please help? :x
<Antares> You're welcome. :)
<cdj> one more question, xchat icon looks horrid in the dash
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: For advanced users or for those that was a server rather than a desktop.
<cdj> should I be using xchat-gnome maybe?
<bellman> johnbuntu:  do you have tendencies to sudo apt get upgrade  after having a few drinks?
<JetJaguar> lol
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: ok, it's not hard even in that case
<tbrown2012> Antares: I said thank you the first time when you pointed it out to me I dont think you got that message.
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: it's just about knowing which non-default stuff was installed even if during system install
<blud> im having trouble getting the correct aspect ratio on my vga out to TV
<cdj> nvm, figured it out
<cdj> brb
<johnbuntu> bellman: its crontab'd
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: You may be able to look at the list of apps installed by default and compare to what you have installed.
<Antares> tbrown2012, I was probably busy multitasking. :P A late you're welcome for you. :)
<bellman> crontabbing apt get upgrade is not a good practice... it's better to install cron-apt
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: Pretty sure the apps installed by default are available in the read me or in the documentation somewhere.
<bellman> but the best solution is to decide at which point no further innovation is possible  and lock the system down tight
<johnbuntu> zykotick9: the idea is to lock down the system so even I cannot make changes
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: I could play with apt history but it's boring... I could keep myself some history, I could  add some function like install { sudo apt-get install "$@" && add-to-install-history }... but I wanted a ready-to-use solution
<JetJaguar> johnbuntu: Maybe save your system as a Virtual disk?
<tbrown2012> Antares: I tryed to run a sudo apt-get upgrade but it said that the following packages have been kept back: Linux-Generic Linux-headers- genric linux- 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded help please
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: I don't know of anything like that.  Someone else may though.
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: as for standard apps listed somewhere I'm not so sure, it would rather be a deb package list and comparing it to current installed packages would not give the apps since they may consist on several dependencies
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: thanks anyway Jet
<bellman> I noticed a lot of Ubuntu development has focused on tablets... my question is is there, or will there ever be, a tablet capable of running ubuntu?
<tbrown2012> Antares: I tryed to run a sudo apt-get upgrade but it said that the following packages have been kept back: Linux-Generic Linux-headers- genric linux- 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded help please
<blud> are the resolution modes reported by xrandr the only ones i can use or can i get it to add more? (since it's not listing the actual native resolution of my tv)
<johnbuntu> JetJaguar: this will be a disk that needs to be running, i have it running on an old P3 processor
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: if I had time I'd just write some gui for that function or maybe patching software center or synaptic, it would be really nice to have something similar to the add/remove panel from windows
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: Well Ubuntu doesn't "officially" use DEB anymore I think.  It CAN use them but It officially uses the Software Center now.
<tbrown2012> Antares: I tryed to run a sudo apt-get upgrade but it said that the following packages have been kept back: Linux-Generic Linux-headers- genric linux- 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded help please
<jimmy_birer> bellman: it already exists,see samsung Galaxy Tab and about all android devices
<LjL> JetJaguar: uh, the software center is just an interface to APT, which uses .deb files
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: what do you exactly mean with 'DEB'?
<johnbuntu> bellman: there is a device that is being workded on that will be running KDE
<zykotick9> tbrown2012: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will install everything available
<Pikkachu> LjL: yeah hence my question @@ Btw hi LjL
<johnbuntu> bellman: the price is sure to be far above that of a compatible android
<tbrown2012> zykotick9: Thank you really much
<bellman> ubuntu can slice away the galaxy tab's drm?
<txrx> I had to swap motherboards and now my ethernet interfaces are numbered differently and it's making things not work. Where do I configure what interface gets assigned to what device name?
<zykotick9> txrx: it's a udev thing, but i don't know the details or fix.  good luck.
<tbrown2012> Hey everyone I just installed windows 7 on ubuntu on virtual machine called virtual box and I was wondering if I have an amd processor How can I get aero to work on the VM please help
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu:  Well, I know there is some kind of difference between the package managers for Ubuntu and Debian.
<JetJaguar> Debian uses Synaptic which is based on Aptitude isn't it?
<txrx> tbrown2012, aero requires 3D acceleration, which is really tricky (mostly impossible) to get working under virtualization
<jimmy_birer> JetJaguar: yes sir.
<bellman> actually  3d accel works.  you need to reboot into safe mode in the guest  and install virtual machine additions, checking the box for 3d acceleration
<JetJaguar> Whereas Ubuntu uses Software Center which is based on apt
<blud> i have a 16:9 tv but ubuntu is sending it a 4:3 signal, what do i do
<bellman> in vmware the safe mode step is not required
<bellman> virtualbox requires it for some reason
<zykotick9> JetJaguar: apt-get and aptitude both just use dpkg for install - they're more or less the same between ubuntu/debian
<bluse7en> @txrx you can try edit /etc/networking/interfaces.conf
<hacked_kernel> Is it possible to control a laptop camera led light and turn it off while the camera is working?
<tbrown2012> txrx: Thank you but is there a way to get it to run it tells me to go in to the safe mode to install 3D accelaration But it goes so fast so I cant load safemode on am going to try again
<BillShut> hi I just installed Biebian linux and I need to upgrade my wallpapers how can I do that?
<txrx> tbrown2012, first put a period in between sentences.
<zykotick9> JetJaguar: it's the package contents that are actually different
<JetJaguar> zykotick9: All I know is that if you use one to install the other won't know about it.  I think.
<sveinse> What is the correct way in ubuntu to take down a network interface, modify its config, and take it up again?  service networking stop ?
<rockband> anyone got idea about this on latest ubuntu:   my mouse suddenly stops working and need to logout to fix
<bellman> tbrown2012:  yes  you need to go into safe mode.  try tapping f8 as it boots.
<zykotick9> JetJaguar: incorrect actually
<JetJaguar> Crap
<zykotick9> ;)
<txrx> tbrown2012, second, installing drivers for 3D acceleration is not going to be possible, because of the way virtualization works.
<LjL> JetJaguar: no, Synaptic is not based on aptitude
<gordon1234> tbrown2012, if you have aptitude, try "aptitude safe-upgrade"
<Seryth> Hey guys, I've just got a new printer, a Canon IP4200. I've installed the drivers, and it shows up in LibreOffice, but when I hit print, nothing happens? There is paper loaded and everything...
<bellman> txrx:   actually, 3d accelleration most definitely is possible with a windows guest, in both vmware and virtualbox
<blud> Biebian linux eh...  that somehting to do with justin beiber?
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: what package managers? apt? aptitude? synaptic? software center?
<tbrown2012> Bellman: I will try that idea again because when I loaded virtual box up it deed not give me time to push f8 to get into safe mode lol
<hacked_kernel> Is it possible to control a laptop camera led light and turn it off while the camera is working? someone hacked to my computer
<txrx> bellman, it is? Hmm... news to me!
<JetJaguar> Well, if you are looking for something LIKE the "Add/Remove Programs" control in Windows either one of those package managers can be used.
<bellman> sure is.  that's what I use to run milkdrop when i'm not feeling projectM.  i just wish xorg would tear less
<blud> hacked_kernel: i have to assume that yeah it's possible..
<BillShut> blud: yes its amazing, the sound themes are clips of my favorite songs
<LjL> BillShut: we only support Ubuntu here.
<blud> BillShut: lol
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: what just happened is that they just wrote software center as alternative to synaptic and removed this one from oneiric as installed by default
<JetJaguar> I know you can setup custom filters in Synaptic so you could filter everything installed after the base system was installed.
<teknoid> hello evryone
<astro5> i bought a laptop without a webcam/mic so i dont have to worry about hackers spying on me via webcam
<JetJaguar> astro5: Good idea.
<bellman> tbrown2012:  just keep trying.. it works
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: I've seen the (btw buggy) filter dialog of synaptic, never seen a way to create such a filter though
<teknoid> i installed ubuntu 11.10 2days ago and i still trying to install alfa awus036nhr driver but can't
<blud> i used to have a webcam that had a lens cover slide thing, now it boggles my mind that most webcams have no cover like that
<BillShut> LjL: the beibian channel is empty
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: Just a suggestion.
<teknoid> the drivers for chipset rtl8192ru  on alfa and realtek pages works for kernel 2.6.x  and 3.0.2
<bellman> BillShut: please try #debian  as that is a closer distro
<graft> blud: how else can you unwittingly spy on high school kids etc.?
<raven20> Does anyone have any ideas for getting a video card to be recognised by my system
<teknoid> but my ubuntu have 3.0.0 generic
<sveinse> How do you take down all network interfaces gracefully (i.e. release leases and such) in ubuntu?
<blud> graft: yup...
<teknoid> cane someone help me please?
<LjL> bellman: they only support Debian in #debian as well, i'm afraid.
<raven20> Or perhaps just general system fixing
<tbrown2012> Bellman is it clr f8 to get the safe mode to work or something else because when I push on f8 it just shows me setting in my bast computer
<malkauns> is there a video converter that does GPU encoding?
<JetJaguar> malkauns: Not for Linux I don't think.
<malkauns> damnit!!
<raven20> Anyone at all know how to make your graphics card work properly
<raven20> ?
<tbrown2012> Bellman is it clr f8 to get the safe mode to work or something else because when I push on f8 it just shows me setting in my bast computer
<malkauns> raven20, that depends what
<blud> anybody help with this tv issue im having?  i want to set the proper resolution...
<malkauns> ... is wrong with it
<bellman> it was F8 in XP.  try clicking inside the VM as it's booting  so that the focus is in the guest
<bellman> before pressing f8
<raven20> Well my graphics card is not recognised by my system
<JetJaguar> raven20: Yeah, there is an issue with the latest Ubuntu and certain graphics cards.
<raven20> not to mention that ubuntu seems to be running slower than it should
<JetJaguar> Well not with Ubuntu but with Gnome
<Antares> JetJaguar, it's probably the Intel HD 3000, but I have no idea how to get it recognized.
<raven20> So i am just s.o.l?
<radiaz> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<radiaz> dddd
<JetJaguar> Antares: Have her log into the 2D interface
<radiaz> dbforge
<raven20> I tried sudo already
<blud> problem i have is that when i do xrandr the modes i see for my tv don't include the native resolution of the tv
<blud> am i just stuck with those modes?
<Antares> raven20, I'll send you a few PMs.
<simka> hi
<raven20> ok
<gordon1234> tbrown2012, I had some issues with 3D on a virtual XP machince, resolved buy using Oracle VirtualBox (not the OSE) + installing Extension Pack + Installing Guest Additions.
<JetJaguar> VirtualBox is the bombbad
<teknoid> can someone help me with alfa awus036nhr wifi usb adapter?
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: ok, but from what I've seen it's not possible :(
<BillShut> LjL: I tried $sudo justin-get install wallpaper, but it says it cannot reach the repository
<radiaz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tbrown2012> gordon1234: Yes that what am trying to do but my virutal machine is not coming back on will virutal box it like broken or something not really shew  what going on but I cant get into safemode to install the guest additions
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: Well, looks like you may just have to roll your own then.  :|
<LjL> BillShut: i don't care. this is for Ubuntu. your distribution (if it even exists) is not supported, so don't ask here.
<blud> dont feed the trolls
<teknoid> help with alfa awus036nhr on ubuntu 11.10????
<JetJaguar> justin-get?
<bellman> beibian...what a joke  what a waste of time
<teknoid> can someone help me?
<Invader> beibian?? wtf is that
<tbrown2012> teknoid: What kind of Problem are you haveing
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: yeah :( thanks anyway
<JetJaguar> Sorry
<Pikkachu> np
<gordon1234> tbrown2012, if you can't boot into Windows, you will need to reinstall the virtual machine from scratch. Once you have done this, you should be able to hit F8 as soon as the virtual machine starts to get into safe mode.
<Pikkachu> probaly there's a bug about it in LP
<cfhowlett> Broadcom failure.  Reinstalled ubuntu 10.04.  Used the Hardware Driver utility to activate the Broacom STA wirelss driver.  Driver reported as active but no wifi.  Decided to compile Broadcom's STA linux.  Error 2 "No rule to make target `Support/Broadcom/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32_v5_100_82_112'  This method worked perfectly last time I did it.  I've installed all upgrades/updates and build-essentials headers as of last Saturday.
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: Drive space is so cheep now that I don't think many folks care what's on their system.
<teknoid> @tbrown=query
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: it's not a matter of disk usage
<Antares> cfhowlett, my Broadcom driver was useless as well. I had to google my laptop model along with the terms "wifi driver" to have working wifi.
<Pikkachu> JetJaguar: it's a matter of knowing what custom applications you've installed, just like in add/remove dialog in windows
<blud> ok i found a guide for adding a resolution mode, but do i put 59.9 hz or 60hz?
<cfhowlett> Antares: I'm about 12 hours the search process now...
<JetJaguar> Pikkachu: I know what you mean.  Just not many folks out there use an application to track their apps I guess.
<blud> cfhowlett: is it the b43 one?
<raven20> hey antarez thank you that made things much better
<Antares> Did it? Yay! :)
<cfhowlett> blud Hardware Drivers id's it as Broadcom STA wireless driver...
<JetJaguar> Antares: What did you have her do?
<raven20> Yep Perfectly. Thankyou so much
<raven20> :-D
<Antares> Have her log into Unity 2D, JetJaguar. :P
<cfhowlett> blud: my chip is bcm4315
<blud> cfhowlett: oh ok nvm i guess, i just figured out how to get my b43 one working yesterday
<JetJaguar> Ha ha.  Knew it.
<Antares> You're welcome, raven20. :)
<raven20> Good call indeed :-D :-P
<raven20> I will see ya guys later. Thanks again
<JetJaguar> Had to do that on one of my systems for it to work.  It has ATI video card.
<SubjectOne> dir
<blud> thats a good idea pretending to be female to get faster help :D
<Antares> I had to do that for the ancient 2006 Dell D420  for Ubuntu to be stable, lol.
<dat789> hi!
<dat789> anyone here?
<Antares> Hey, what's up?
<JetJaguar> No one is here.
<JetJaguar> ;)
<dat789> vlc media / video playback problem... :(
<dat789> downloaded and installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blud> hey you guys think it matters if i set my vga output hz to 59.9 or 60?? or just pretty much the same thing?
<dat789> then played a *.avi file... worked fine for one day
<Antares> Should be the same, blud.
<blud> ok cool
<dat789> today... same problem... black screen when playback. but sound is OK
<dat789> any ideas what could be wrong?
<theadmin> dat789: VLC doesn't care about any other codecs you install (i.e. the restricted-extras), try any other player
<LordDragon> hey all. i want to setup a local telnet server on ubuntu. i know i need to install telnetd. but after that, how do i configure the terminal emulation method and restrict access to internal IP only so that ppl on the net cant login?
<dat789> theadmin: tried with Movie Player (ubuntu), still didn't work. same issue -- black screen.
<dat789> lsb_release -a output: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid)
<BillShut> LjL: http://www.biebian.sourceforge.net
<dat789> help?
<Antares> dat789, have you installed video drivers? I just googled around and someone with an nvidia card reinstalled drivers and video worked again.
<Antares> Using 10.04 as well.
<dat789> Antares: no, i dont' believe i installed video drivers. it's an old laptop machine. everything works fine when installed.
<dat789> Antares: but I've downloaded and installed ubuntu-restricted-extras just yesterday
<SHOVELL> there is a program called input device sharing in 11.10 and i am wondering how to install this on my lucid box as well??
<Antares> I'm googling around to get ideas. Problems like these can be hard to get to the bottom of as they're a bit general. :P
<Seryth> Hey guys, I've just got a new printer, a Canon IP4200. I've installed the drivers, and it shows up in LibreOffice, but when I hit print, nothing happens? There is paper loaded and everything...ubuntu 11.10
<cfhowlett> Broadcom failure.  Reinstalled ubuntu 10.04.  Used the Hardware Driver utility to activate the Broacom STA wirelss driver.  Driver reported as active but no wifi.  Decided to compile Broadcom's STA linux.  Error 2 "No rule to make target `Support/Broadcom/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32_v5_100_82_112'  This method worked perfectly last time I did it.  I've installed all upgrades/updates and build-essentials headers as of last Saturday.
<zykotick9> dat789: if you have mplayer (this is NOT Movie Player BTW) installed try "mplayer -vo x11 foo" and/vs "mplayer -vo xv foo"
<Antares> Seryth, does your installed printer come up in the printer choices when you press print in LibreOffice?
<dat789> zykotick9: no, i don't have mplayer
<jsebean> hello all
<zykotick9> dat789: k, well good luck
<Seryth> Antares: Yes. I've seen reports of the same printer working with Ubuntu before, so I know it's not a lost cause.
<Antares> Seryth, what comes up when you press the print option in LibreOffice? Your printer is in there, but it does nothing when you tell it to print?
<SHOVELL> there is a program called input device sharing in 11.10 it is a very interesting program that allows you to use two computers like they were the same machine with two monitorsand i am wondering how to install this on my lucid box as well??
<Seryth> Antares: I press print, and nothing happens. I've checked the paper feed and everything.
<skypce> hello, how can i create a Ambiance subtheme in /usr/share/themes without override the Radiance theme for doesnt have problems with future updates from ubuntu?
<skypce> sorryu
<skypce> again
<BillShut> I think im going to try out hannah montana linux based off kubuntu, does anyone have experence in this distro?:
<skypce> hello, how can i create a Ambiance subtheme in /usr/share/themes without override the Ambiance theme for doesnt have problems with future updates from ubuntu?
<mongy> SHOVELL, I thnk you mean synergy and gsynergy
<SHOVELL> mongy,  no but i will look at those in the Ubuntu software center it is under the name "Input devise sharing"
<SHOVELL> mongy,  ***device
<mongy> SHOVELL, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/5-ways-to-bring-your-desk-to-order-with-ubuntu/ 3rd one down.
<andy82> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<mongy> SHOVELL,  I've only used it a couple of times to use this mouse/keyboard on a netbook few feet away, over network.
<SHOVELL> mongy,  what you are suggesting is a very compairable program i will look in to it THANK YOU
<fairuz__> hi, any good reference/book on learning how to make ppa's with good real example? thanks.
<ActionParsnip> fairuz__: i'd ask in #launchpad
<SubjectOne> how can i see under console howmuch memory i have on my system ?
<ActionParsnip> SubjectOne: free -m
<SubjectOne> ah k thanx
<Oer> fairuz, good start > http://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<ActionParsnip> SubjectOne: top left number is how much ram the system has
<sobersab1e> just upgraded to oneiric, and I don't have "screen" installed.
<sobersab1e> where is it ?
<fairuz__> ActionParsnip: Oer: ok thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sobersab1e: just reinstall it with:  sudo apt-get install screen
<sobersab1e> ActionParsnip: no it is not there.
<dat789> hi
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: !! It's you :D Do you remember the other day you helped me find the drivers for my printer? I know you probably don't, you help so many people, heh.
<Oer> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<bluefrog> sobersab1e, install byobu
<mongy> sobersab1e, Installed: 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 < is for me
<dat789> I right-clicked on one AVI file and in the Audio/Video tab, Codec = XVID MPEG-4
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: Basically the printer still isn't working. I can't see any settings dilogue for it or anything, and when I try to print with it (it's listed in libreoffice now) nothing happens....
<bluefrog> sobersab1e, which will install tmux which is used instead of screen now
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: it is me, i do help a lot :)
<dat789> but I've downloaded and installed ubuntu-restricted-extras just yesterday... it worked but only for yesterday. Today, black screen/output
<guntbert> !enter | dat789
<ubottu> dat789: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: not sure man, could remove it then add it via http://localhost:631
<ActionParsnip> dat789: what video chip do you use? The restricted extras will not give you a black screen at boot
<dat789> ActionParsnip: How do I check for the video chip? btw, it's not black screen at boot... i'm just trying to play movie files (AVI) using VLC
<dat789> guntbert: gotcha! thx!
<sobersab1e> bluefrog: whatis byobu ?
<ActionParsnip> dat789: ahhh, does gnome-mplayer work?
<sobersab1e> "window manager based on screen" !?
<bigterd> i've wiped /etc/mdadm's config, and upon kerenl boot, still complains about a degraded array. and i've even done mdadm --stop /dev/'arra'y, and upon reboot, still complaining. wtf?
<bigterd> man page tells it searches /etc/mdadm/mdmad.conf and /etc/mdadm.conf, both are not there. yet kerenl still detects a degraded array.
<bluefrog> sobersab1e, lots of scripts which were enhancing screen and now it is based on tmux (screen alike)
<dat789> ActionParsnip: i don't know. is that the same as Ubuntu's Movie Player? i'm using Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Lucid
<ActionParsnip> dat789: no, that is totem, try gnome-mplayer, its adds some other niceness too
<wunnle> hello
<ActionParsnip> dat789: also try a different output method in VLC
<Oins> dat789: haven't followed the whole story, but you could also try the vlc player.
<wunnle> do you use any drag&drop upload applications on Ubuntu?
<someonenew> vlc sucks
<someonenew> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: dropbox
<bigterd> vlc does suck. mplayer all the way. cmd line too.
<bluefrog> sobersab1e, and you won't be lost because byobu in 11.04 is using tmux but with screen controls
<dat789> someonenew: what would you recommend then?
<ActionParsnip> dat789: try gnome-mplayer
<dat789> Oins: i am using VLC media player
<someonenew> dat789: mplayer2-git
<Oins> yes functionality sucks too ;)
<ActionParsnip> dat789: there is an option in vlc to change the video output method, may want to try different ones of those, see if it helps
<someonenew> anyways
<pixelhack> hey guys were do I go if I need help with archlinux in irc?
<ActionParsnip> pixelhack: #arch
<someonenew> pixelhack: archlinux channel
<Oins> dat789: ah ok. sry, I was not able to follow the whole problem ;)
<pixelhack> k thanks
<dat789> ActionParsnip: Right... i didn't do anything... but tried to play movie again in vlc.. now the picture is on!
<someonenew> sooooo
<someonenew> guys
<someonenew> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<FloodBot1> someonenew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<someonenew> is it a layer or a chroot?
<someonenew> FloodBot1: I'm not flooding?
<dat789> I'm not sure if the problem will persist tomorrow... but we'll see
<ubuntunobody> hi, i have made an usb from install cd image and boot from it but the installation program says it cannot find the cdrom, how do i go on install?
<Antares> ubuntunobody, if you use a program called Unetbootin, it will take the .iso and make a bootable USB for you.
<someonenew> :<
<dat789> ActionParsnip: am getting the gnome-mplayer anyway... we'll see about this tmrw. movie time. thanks guys!!
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, it's not what i wanted. Something automatically uploads and and copies link. like cloudapp?
<SHOVELL> mongy, works perfectly thank you
<ubuntunobody> Antares, yes that's what I did, but the installation program searches for a cdrom whih doesn't exist
<Antares> By installation program, do you mean you already booted into the Live CD session with the USB drive, ubuntunobody?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: dropbox watches the folders for changes then uploads to the servers, then the new version is pushed to all systems linked to that account
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: or do you mean like an image pastebin from CLI?
<ubuntunobody> Antares, yes
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, i already use dropbox. yep, like pastebin, but also for pictures or small files.
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/upload-image-to-imgur-nautilus-actions.html
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: not sure about files, there may be someting for megaupload etc
<someonenew> Like so nobody knows? ;<
<someonenew> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android <- is it chroot or layer (I know it allows existance of both systems using the same kernel, not an answer to my question)?
<someonenew> :<
<SHOVELL> mongy, think there is aomething to share a monitor too?
<trever420> WOAH WAIT
<trever420> UBUNTU ON ANDROID???
<oliphant> Hi all. Question: How do I get quick access to IPA fonts in LO 3.4.3? I use junicode.
<trever420> when was i gonna be informed of this
<someonenew> trever420: calm your fanboy rage
<someonenew> My question is more important
<mongy> SHOVELL, the builtin vnc remote desktop software.
<trever420> no no no... this is now a reason for me to get a docking station
<Antares> ubuntunobody, I have never experienced that, but perhaps this may help: http://demtrex.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/work-around-the-cd-rom-detection-issue-when-installing-ubuntu-server/
<SHOVELL> mongy awe shoot thanks forgot
<trever420> good thing my HTC 3D EVO has a dual core
<ubuntunobody> Antares, thanks for the help, something like that should do it
<guntbert> someonenew: 1) don't repeat so often  2) don't use <enter> as punctuation
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: I just modified the script, works well here :)
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: image uploading via CLI, nice
<Antares> I hope it works. Good luck, ubuntunobody!
<guntbert> !ot | trever420
<ubottu> trever420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trever420> umm mthis was ubuntu related
<trever420> but thanks
<hsmbn> J huhu
<catcher> Anyone have luck running 3 monitors simultaneously in ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> hi
<JohnDoe`> hi
<zelrikriando> I just managed to repair gnome, however, the default theme colors etc are not loading
<zelrikriando> is there a way to reconfigure that
<zelrikriando> or is it a missing package
<zelrikriando> (gnome-shell)
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, still looking for a drag&drop thing. I found a cloudapp clone, will try it. https://github.com/abhinandh/py-cloudapp
<dualbooter> hey there, i had a couple of question about a dual boot setup, is anyone here?
<zykotick9> !ask | dualbooter
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, or maybe i won't. last commit, 11 months ago :/
<ubottu> dualbooter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dualbooter> i have an ssd with windows 7 on it, and a hard drive that I'm using to store media. How do I install ubuntu on the hard drive and maintain the windows partition as well?
<dualbooter> is there anything special I need to do>?
<someonenew> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<someonenew> Yeah lol@ubforums
<chid_t> hi, I recently resumed from a hibernate but accidentally rebooted, how can I resume from the hibernate file again?
<chid_t> is it possible first of all
<chid_t> I'd just like to restore a lyx file that I was editing but haven't saved
<esuave> is there any way to scroll down while using top? to see more processes?
<gordon1234> dualbooter, I have not done this before, but assuming the Windows boot partition is still on the hard disk, rather than the ssd, you should be able to to a side-by-side install with ubuntu. *not sure though* If you try it ... best to prepare for the worst :-)
<newbie0815> hi
<zykotick9> esuave: you might want to try htop (it a colourful version of top) that you can scroll top in [might be possible in top, but i'm unaware how]
<zykotick9> s/top in/down in/
<BrendanMcc> has anyone experienced 'no wired connection' in vmware player 3.1.5?
<ugur> hello,how  can i install 11.10 on usb flash drive as persistent?
<esuave> zykotick9: whats that mean? s/top in/down in/?
<someonenew> regular expression
<zykotick9> esuave: i typoed so s is substitude "top in" for "down in"
<esuave> zykotick9: oh hah ok.. i thought it was something for me to look at.. ill take a look at htop! thanks
<ugur> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ugur> !ubottu usb
<etfb> I'm thinking of trying out 12.04.  How stable is it?
<zykotick9> ugur: my personal recommendation is rather then mess with persistance, just full install to the USB instead.  Good luck.
<someonenew> !ubottu is http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android a chroot or a layer?
<someonenew> lol
<ugur> zykotick9: how can i do that just enough to follow normal install steps ?
<zykotick9> ugur: yup, when it asks you where to install to - pick your usb
<ActionParsnip> etfb: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything Precise based please
<ugur> zykotick9: thanks. how much space do i need ?
<zykotick9> !requirements | ugur
<ubottu> ugur: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<zykotick9> ugur: i thinks it's like 5GB or so, but check above ;)
<zykotick9> ugur: 4GB wouldn't be enough for the regular desktop
<ugur> zykotick9: thanks, checking
<esuave> !ubottu botsnack
<zykotick9> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<esuave> ah thats how lol
<esuave> lol
<Bender> Hello, I need help with ALSA or Pulseaudio, I'm not sure. The audio input is buggy.
<ablyss> Bender, try pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start
<Bender> ablyss, ok....
<ActionParsnip> ablyss: you only need to kill it, it will start on its own :)
<Bender> ablyss, nothing
<ablyss> ActionParsnip, ok:)
<ActionParsnip> Bender: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds, then retry some sound stuffs
<ActionParsnip> ok, as long as thats cool
<ActionParsnip> how is the tuff
<Bender> ablyss, ActionParsnip, ok...
<ablyss> who u talking to
<ActionParsnip> wrong window...
<ablyss> ha
<ActionParsnip> ablyss: my GF
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> that could've been waaaay worse
 * ablyss wondering about the tuff
<ugur> zykotick9: could you explain me differences between a full install and persistent ? I don't know differences.
<ActionParsnip> AlbireoX: its what she calls: teeth
<zykotick9> ugur: persistance is a livecd with a small amount of space to save files, a full install is just a regular install
<ActionParsnip> Bender: what is the sound issue?
<someonenew> k bye
<someonenew> k bye
<someonenew> k bye
<ugur> zykotick9: thanks again.
<FloodBot1> someonenew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bender>  ActionParsnip, yout solution worked...i talked with you some days ago. If I change my audio input it freezes to line-in makeing impossible to switch back to mic-in or another input. Also as I use jackd It can't start the server if I specify a mic-in which is in hw:1 it only accepts default value hw:0 that is a disabled soundcard in my hdmi ATI videocard.
<zykotick9> ugur: oh, sidenote.  If you want the same USB to also act as an install USB, use persistance, not full install
<gener1c> say, why does windows an linux dont give the same filesize?
<gener1c> i was checking to see whats an iso's size on a shared folder
<gener1c> and it says different things on linux and on windows
<gener1c> plus, du -sh and the graphic interface in ubuntu also say different things
<Oer> megabyte millionbyte diff
<cerchio>  
<Oer> gener1c, for example look at exact bytes, 746,9 MB (746893312 bytes) 1,7 GB (1666560000 bytes)
<lzhang> were the sun-java6-* packages removed from the partner repo recently? perhaps today or yesterday?
<lzhang> just trying to chase down the reason for some script failures on my ubuntu lucid instances
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: depends if they accommodate slack space
<ActionParsnip> lzhang: yes it was removed
<savid> Hi, I've finally got ubuntu working on my Macbook Pro.  One problem I'm still having is that the "fn" key doesn't seem to work.   I need that key so that I can use "home" and "end" by pressing fn+left-arrow or fn+right-arrow,  among other things.  Any ideas how to make it work?
<ActionParsnip> lzhang: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<ActionParsnip> savid: which macbook pro is it?
<savid> ActionParsnip,  8,3 (2011 version)
<lzhang> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> savid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/207127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207127 in Mactel Support "fn key doesn't work in hardy with macbook pro fourth generation (4,1)" [Medium,Fix released]
<mjbermea> Hey guys. I have a problem with 10.10. Whenever I try to mount my iPhone, I get an error saying "Unhandled Lockdown error (-4)" Any idea what this means?
<savid> ActionParsnip, that looks like an old bug, which appears to have been fix. Not sure if it's related.
<ActionParsnip> savid: could report your own then
<rattatoue> Anyone tried the cinnamon desktop in Ubuntu.
<savid> ActionParsnip, not convinced it's a bug yet..  just wondering if it has something to do with my setup.
<Bender> ActionParsnip, so how can I make my soundcard to work with jackd? I asked to the jackd support team and they said it is an ALSA issue related to my card: creative sbLive! Value.
<savid> ActionParsnip, ah, found a more recent bug.   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/730629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730629 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fn key does not work on MacBook Pro 8,3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pikkachu> did something change in Oneiric regarding PS1? I can't get it to work
<Bender> ActionParsnip, do you think that swithing to OSS can help me somehow?
<zykotick9> rattatoue: a few people have mentioned issues in the channel, it's not supported.  If you want cinnamon, install mint.
<ActionParsnip> Bender: could try
<Oer> savid, it is not a bug
<Oer> savid it is a bios thing >>> http://www.expertcore.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3001
<savid> Oer, no, you misunderstand.  this isn't about the behavior of the fn key.   My fn key isn't working period.
<superdave321> How can I see connected ssh users?
<dat789> ActionParsnip: Aha! I know what was the issue with the black screen. Since i've installed the Ubuntu-Restricted-Extra, etc., these are not the problem. I hooked up my machine (laptop) to my TV via a VGA cable and the video does not output correctly when the monitor on the laptop and TV display are on. The problem was resolved by switching the display to output only to TV, OR only at laptop.
<zykotick9> superdave321: does "w" show you?
<savid> superdave321, w
<Pikkachu> oh sorry it was force_color_prompt=yes, nevermind
<crash1hd> can someone let me know what this command does  chmod +s
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/chmod-s-or-chmod-s-98508/
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<rattatoue> crash1hd, +s set user or group ID on execution of the file
<LeartS> Hi all!
<McPeter> c/lear
<rattatoue> Hi LeartS!
<crash1hd> thank you all :)
<vlt> Hello. When I try to playback any video from my “watch later” list on youtube with Firefox on Ubuntu Oneiric only the first one is played. Is this Ubuntu/Flash/HTML5 or youtube related?
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: the web is a great resource if you search it ;)
<rattatoue> vlt, sounds like a youtube related
<ActionParsnip> vlt: what browsers have you tried?
<ActionParsnip> I love you Leanne <3
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<LeartS> I found a beautiful icon set and I set it as system icon set using gnome tweaks. It works but I don't like the tray icons (wifi connection, volume) so I just want to change them usign icons from another iconset. Can any of you tell me how to see what icons does the tray use? I mean: inside my iconset dir there are a lot of subidrs: status,apps,animation and, for every one of this dir various size dirs (22,24,48,42..)
<mongy> lol
<superdave321> zykotick9, savid: Thanks.
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Only Firefox so far.
<vlt> I will try chrome but I only get a green square instead of video when using it …
<t432> My wireless connection keep disocnnecting after awhile... what could be the problem?
<t432> works only after switching  router/modem on/off
<dat789> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<t432> ok
<vlt> ActionParsnip: It’s the same with chrome (as far as I can hear), so I assume it’s a Youtube problem.
<rattatoue> t432, I know in vista/win7 there was a power management feature. When the computer was inactive or something it would power down the device. So I had similar problems to yours. I am not sure if Ubuntu has the same feature or not.
<youcef> hello everybody, has anyone seen this before: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/rosehzo.jpg/ ?
<LeartS> Noone can help me? :(
<t432> it disconnected randomly whilst active
<t432> disconnects*
<rattatoue> t432, try this "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" that should disable the power management on it still. See if that fixes it.
<rattatoue> t432, wlan0 is whatever your wireless connector is, ex wlan1 or wlan2 change the wlan0 part
<t432> how can I check the current status?
<rattatoue> t432, sudo iwconfig wlan0...then look part ways down you will see Power Management: on or off
<rattatoue> LeartS, sorry I wouldnt have a clue on that, anytime Ive done it and probably most we just use one full theme pack
<Dr_willis_> youcef,  you should at least summarize the issue.
<t432> is this it? Power Management:on?
<rattatoue> t432, yes that means your power management is on right now. Which could be causing your problem.
<rattatoue> LeartS, http://askubuntu.com/questions/69224/how-do-i-get-main-menu-back <-- check that. It might be what your looking for
<t432> rattatoue: I doubt this is the problem because wireless remains connected but no data.  Works only after turing modem and router on and off
<youcef> I'm trying to customise an ubuntu 11.10 (adding/removing software + changing looks)  I have only one problem remaining which is the top of the window is not shown properly
<youcef> it should be in blue with the word "welcome" on it
<youcef> not that pink color
<rattatoue> t432, okay. Have you tried switching channels on your router yet?
<t432> no
<rattatoue> t432, if something is interfering with your wireless channel. Ergo a house phone something, it can cause the same problem as its using the same channel.
<Dr_willis_> Ive had a wireless home phone, disconnect my wireless network every time it rang. Tossed that phone. :)
<t432> never had this problem on windows
<t432> so it cant be that either
<t432> my windows machine works fine
<Dr_willis_> I havent ev4en seen the actual problem.. :)
<rattatoue> you wont turn off the power management feature that I told you too, but then when we try to say okay maybe its a problem with the router you say no to that as well. Its most likely one or the other.
<stephans_> I keep getting a race condition with Xorg... sitting at 80 to 90% CPU and slowing my system. Lenovo T400, tried the intel drivers, then disabled them and enabled the ATI hardware and used the fglrx drivers... same issue
<Dr_willis_> stephans_,  one of those Dual Gpu Optimus things?
<stephans_> Dr_willis_
<stephans_> yes
<stephans_> Dr_willis_ but I only enable one at a time
<Dr_willis_> stephans_,  those are very much a work in progress at this stage.  You May want to test out the next release and submit bugs and so forth so hopefully it gets working befor  its released.
<Mathias56> hello, I am running ubuntu server with blender. Blender keeps crashing when doing heavy memory using processes such as rendering particles. This problem doesn't seem to occur rendering the same scenes in windows. Can anyone help?
<gordon1234> t432, do you have an iPod touch or iPhone nearby connected to you wireless when it drops out? Just a long shot :-)
<t432> Nope -:)
<stephans_> so no OS Destect option allowing the dynamic switching of the graphics. That only works in Windows.  But Ill try the bug submitting thing... seems pretty hard to do though.
<t432> I'll change the channel to be sure
<stephans_> I cant recall having these issues with the older Ubuntu releases.
<Dr_willis_> stephans_,  you used older releases with that same hardware?
<rattatoue> t432, whether you think its the problem or not. I have read a lot of articles about the power-management feature causing slower then normal wifi connection for both Windows 7 and Ubuntu. So either way might be a good idea to turn it off. I do it by default with both windows and ubuntu.
<stephans_> Dr_willis_ Sure... had this laptop for a while now...
<KommaH{s}> Hey everyone, I'm having an issue with Gimp. I know this is a general Ubuntu help channel, but my problem is so simple that I thought someone could help me.
<stephans_> The LTS releas and the ones before that did not have this issue
<rattatoue> Whats your problem KommaH{s}
<t432> rattatoue: i'll do that
<Dr_willis_> stephans_,  as in how long? as far as i know those dual gpu things only started comming out   a few months back.
<t432> rattatoue: how do I apply it permenantly?
<Dr_willis_> stephans_,  could be they just got lucky and used some bios default and turned off the other.
<rattatoue> t432, after you do the sudo iwconfig part and that, it should stay permanent
<KommaH{s}> rattatoue: I'm trying to make an animated GIF. I have all my layers set to replace the previous layer along with a background layer at the beginning.
<sharpK> anything I can do when XBMC freezes in full screen?
<sharpK> it's like windows 98 up in this mu'a'fa
<t432> ah
<Dr_willis_> sharpK,  ssh in, restart the X session. :)
<KommaH{s}> rattatoue: However, when saving the GIF, the background layer gets replaced when the animation starts. Is there a way to prevent this without applying my background to all of the layers?
<t432> power off
<KommaH{s}> The background appears for 1 frame.
<sharpK> Dr_Willis is that a built in function?
<stephans_> Dr_willis_ This laptop was bought almost 3 years ago... no quite
<rattatoue> KommaH{s}, sorry I dont know that much about gimp, i thought maybe it was an install problem
<rattatoue> t432, are you asking for the command again or saying its off now?
<KommaH{s}> Ah ok. Thanks anyways.
<gordon1234> t432, can you do a lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 and paste output of wireless card here
<t432> No.  Just letting you know
<Dr_willis_> stephans_,  Hmm.. i would find it very odd that a 3 yr old laptop has a Dual Video Card Optimius setup..  could be it had its own unreleated to the Optimius 'name' similer solution
<krambiorix> hi guys, where do i have to place a script that on boot time it will be performed?
<t432> gordon1234: sure
<t432> its lsusb
<Dr_willis_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus
<Dr_willis_> krambiorix,  depends on what the script is doing
<t432> gordon1234: whats the "lsusb" equivalent to that command? I'm getting "help" options
<gordon1234> t432, does lspci not work?
<t432> gordon1234: lscpi gives nothing... device is a usb
<sharpK> if I'm SSHing into an ubuntu box from a windows box (on the same network) through the IP, would the user/pass in the ubuntu login page work?
<sharpK> *should work?
<Dr_willis_> sharpK,  yes. user login and pass should be the same
<t432> gordon1234: I can see the device if I use "lsusb"
<krambiorix> Dr_willis_, the script is mounting a remote drive with sshfs
<sharpK> Dr_willis would the ubuntu box accept connections by default?
<n0sq> anyone have experience with products from thinkpenguin.com?
<stephans_> Dr_willis_ it does not say Optimus anywhere... but there are 2 dynamically switching video cards
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: yes, thats how you authenticate
<gordon1234> t432, what does it say? you may have to do an lsusb -v and pate output to pastebin
<sharpK> hmm, using WinSCP in an SCP session the the ip address with the user/pass returns a connection refused...
<gordon1234> *paste
<t432> ok
<chachin> damn
 * chachin is scared of FloodBot1 FloodBot2 and FloodBot3
<Ben64> sharpK: connection refused means you have the wrong ip or port, or ssh isn't listening on the right ip or port
<t432> gordon1234:  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1690:0715 Askey Computer Corp. [hex] Name: Voyager 1055 Laptop 802.11g Adapter [Broadcom 4320]
<sharpK> Ben64: default port setting was 22?
<rlankf0> sharpK: firewall of some sort?
<sharpK> nope...
<sharpK> not that I installed
<sharpK> 11.10...
<FloodBot1> sharpK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rlankf0> did you install anything like fail2ban or denyhosts ?
<Dr_willis_> krambiorix,  for non X apps ran by the system - /etc/rc.local could be used
<chachin> hello if i have a whole folder i need to move back to another place how do i do it?
<Dr_willis_> krambiorix,  you can put sshfs mounts in /etc/fstab
<easypie> is there a way to 'sudo apt-get install' a program into a new environment like using pip install -E /path/to/virtualenv/ <program> ?
<sharpK> nothing like that... basically a clean 11.10 instal with XBMC, as far as I know...
#ubuntu 2012-02-22
<gordon1234> t432, are you using the B43 driver?
<krambiorix> Dr_willis_, better rc.local than fstab?
<t432> gordon1234: im not sure...it came with ubuntu installation - worked automatically so I didnt need to play about with it.
<gordon1234> t432, if you click on the network connection and lock at connection information, it should tell you the driver
<t432> Thats the beauty of Ubuntu 11.10 :)
<Dr_willis_> krambiorix,  fstab is designed for such tasks..
<vidphile> Hey all, I have two systems here. Both systems are running 11.10. One plays mts files in totem and in vlc the other only plays the audio while showing the pink screen. Anyone know whats installed on the first system that's allowing this to happen?
<nyles> how can i blacklist a driver? by adding blacklist (driver) in the blacklist.conf right?
<Dr_willis_> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nyles> Dr_willis_, thanks.. but how come it doesn't change anything? can you tell me what are the drivers for video card? im using nvidia graphics card..
<mbot_> y
<krambiorix> Dr_willis_, ok thx!
<Dr_willis_> nyles,  no idea really - If its a 3 yr old laptop with a dual video setup. it must be some thing rather unique for the time.
<Dr_willis_> nyles,  you may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com for that exact laptop make/model.
<nyles> Dr_willis_, would you believe that this PC is more than 10 years old?
<t432>  gordon1234: lsusb out says [Broadcom 4320]
<t432> im assuming that is the driver
<Dr_willis_> nyles,  time to save up your lunch money then. :)
<Mathias56> Anyone might know why blender keep crashing on my ubuntu server but not on windows? It only happens on scenes with heavy particle effects.
<t432> gordon1234: network connections gives me no driver info... whats the terminal command?
 * Dr_willis_ waits for the  Cherry Pi - Uber-mini-pc thing to start shipping. :)
<Mathias56> Blender chat seems kind of dead
<nyles> Dr_willis_, is there no other way than that? lol hahaha.. i want to use this even if this is too old..
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_: I'm up for a cotton candy :)
<Dr_willis_> nyles,  no idea.  with a 10 yr old laptop. you are lucky it even boots really...
<gordon1234> t432, ah. Its not active, so no driver is loaded yet.
<EvilResistance> nyles, if the system is more than ten years old its graphics card is probably not supporting dual monitors.  Either that, or there's no drivers that would do that because the card is likely far past its production end dates.
<savid> How do I make it so that I can access the grub menu during startup?  I need to revert to the previous kernel.
<Mathias56> have you guys ever seen what happens to old computers? They ship them to africa where they throw them in a big fire to melt the metals out :P
<nyles> Dr_willis_, i can't seem to find the my_blacklist.conf that the both is pertaining to, am i the one to generate it?
<zykotick9> savid: HOLD shift after BIOS
<nyles> EvilResistance, im not trying to use dual monitors.. ^^
<savid> Zykotic, tried that,  doesn't seem to work.
 * EvilResistance misread then
<gordon1234> t432, have to dash, but there are a few hits on google about 4320s and getting them to work. Good luck
<nyles> EvilResistance, im just trying to solve the black screen..
<t432> gordon1234: but im connected?
<EvilResistance> nyles, it may still be the card.
<Mathias56> http://www.kfpe.ch/projects/echangesuniv/pics/zumbuehl_URC_electronic_scrap_stockpile.jpg
<t432> ok
<const_antine> Pidgin source has configure script that uses pkg-config to find if libglib is adequately recent. However, the install package for glib doesn't provide pkg-config with information about itself. What do?
<savid> zykotick9, isn't there some way to make it so that grub always shows the menu with a delay?
<Dr_willis_> nyles,  its saying to make one of some name you want.
<pomke> Hello, I'm on natty on my laptop, the update manager cannot seem to find oneiric at all, its tracking normal releases, I've tried 3-4 different mirrors including the main server..
<gordon1234> t432, right click on the wireless icon and select connection information
<nyles> EvilResistance, i see, even if this works with windows xp, and puppy linux?
<Dr_willis_>  edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf  <------------------------ Pick a descriptive name
<nyles> Dr_willis_, ohhh and it will be loaded automatically?
<Dr_willis_> nyles,  thats how it works - I rarely have to mess with blackliusting
<EvilResistance> nyles, it could indeed still be the card, but i'll let Dr_willis_ help you out here, i've got a phone call coming in
<t432> gordon1234: Driver: rndis_wlan
<nyles> Dr_willis_, these are what i have included in the blacklist, am i missing something? blacklist nouveau
<nyles> blacklist vga16fb
<nyles> blacklist rivafb
<nyles> blacklist nvidiafb
<nyles> blacklist rivatv
<nyles> blacklist nv
<FloodBot1> nyles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordon1234> t432, yep. you need to have the b43 driver .... sorry, really need to go now.
<Dr_willis_> nyles,  im not even sure what you are doing, or why you need to be doing all this.
<t432> gordon1234: Before you go ..do i install it with ndiswrapper?
<nyles> Dr_willis_, ahh ok thanks..
<zykotick9> savid: sorry I was AFK, ya check in /etc/default/grub for the setting (don't forget "sudo update-grub" after making any changes)
<pomke> Any idea on why I don't get offered oneiric as an upgrade? I'm on natty, update manager is configured to show new releases
<sharpK> is there somewhere one can view SSH settings in ubuntu 11.10?
<pomke> I've tried multiple servers
<nyles> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<pomke> sharpK: what do you mean? you can look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sharpK> pomke: ubuntu box not accepting an SSH connection from a windwos box on same network, I'll check the config file, thanks
<Fudge> any guides on how to use dual monitor setup in unity
<invisiblek> i'm looking for some sort of application for putting music on to my mp3 player. i know i can just drag and drop but i'd prefer something that would convert if need be and also to change the bitrate as it copies in order to maximize space
<Dr_willis_> Fudge,  depends on yoru video chipset. and unity in 11.10 and befor have 'issues' wth dual monitors - other desktops/wms may work better for you
<pomke> sharpK: tail -F /var/log/auth
<pomke> then try connecting
<pomke> it should tell you what is going wrong
<Fudge> Dr_willis_  its in natty and precise, but the nvidia settings manager detects the external monitor, restart X etc but it does not come up in twin view etc
<Stek_Turku> hi all... i am using testdisk to recover my /home partition (ext4) because now it was unknown
<lucas_>  hello someone can help me with export Display configurations ?
<Stek_Turku> quick search didn't find this partition but deeper search find it
<Dr_willis_> Fudge,  i install nvidia drivers. (reboot so they get used) run the nvidia-settings tool as root, enable twinview, save changes to the xorg.conf then restart X again. (or reboot)
<sharpK> pomke no such dir?
<ActionParsnip> pomke: auth.log ;)
<savid> grub used to have menu.lst where I could edit stuff..   where
<sharpK> ActionParsnip: So: tail -F /var/auth.log
<Fudge> Dr_willis_  you get asked by gksu to save the file which is in etc/X11 Dr_willis_ , do you still think it woudl need to be ran as root
<Stek_Turku> my sda have three partition... sda1 is / and it's primary, sda2 is extended and finally in sda2 i have two logical partition, sda5 was my /home and sda6 is linux-swap
<savid> Where does that file exist in oneiric?
<Dr_willis_> Fudge,  you edit the xorg.conf as root..
<Dr_willis_> Fudge,  i rbun gksudo nvidia-settings   normally
<pomke> ActionParsnip: ty, that too :)
<BrendanMcc> is there a way to change my eth0 adapter from and AMD to a standard Intel Pro/1000 ??? I can only get NAT network access no bridged in vmware
<sharpK> tried tail -F /var/auth.log and then SSHing, connection refused, but nothing showing up in terminal...
<ActionParsnip> BrendanMcc: i'd ask in #vmware
<Dr_willis_> BrendanMcc,  you mean in Vmware - can you change the virtual nic chipset?
<BrendanMcc> Dr_willis_: YES!!
<BrendanMcc> ActionParsnip: I already asked in Vmware
<nyles> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<pomke> sharpK: its tail -F /var/log/auth.log
<Dr_willis_> I know that virtualbox has like 3 differnt 'nic chipsets' you can select. and then like 3 differnt types of networking for the virtual machine to use.
<lucas_>  hello someone can help me with export Display configurations ?
<pomke> lucas_: what do you mean?
<BrendanMcc> Dr_willis_: I know that too... can it be done in vmware that you know of?
<nyles> how will i know if im using the vesa driver?
<MagicJ> I am running 11.10 from a usb stick with persistence.  Almost eveything seems to be persietnt except when I set hostname it resets to ubunto on each boot = how do I fix that
<sharpK> ponke should that tail command live update connections accepted/refused?
<lucas_> pomke: i am trying to export my display at AWS - ubuntu instance to my computer that has Xming installed
<nyles> how will i know if im using the vesa driver?
<rattatoue> BrendanMcc, yes you can. I have done bridged and that before with vmware.
<dejahthoris> nyles: you could try looking in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<BrendanMcc> rattatoue: is there a link explaining the procedure or would you mind helping me get it done?
<rattatoue> nyles, or you could try lspci -v and then find your video card maybe
<ActionParsnip> nyles: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<rattatoue> BrendanMcc, it should just be under the settings for that VM. I think its settings then like on the right it says Network or hardware.
<nyles> dejahthoris, rattatoue ActionParsnip thanks so much..
<sharpK> how would I check in there's some kind of firewall install on 11.10?
<sharpK> or do I just have to sift through the apps?
<rattatoue> BrendanMcc, try this, might help you out more http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_net_configurations_changing.html
<Kre10s> hello. Where does ubuntu keep the ld linker scripts?
<chid> MagicJ maybe rc.local
<nyles> ok, I'm using vesa, if i removed vesa too, will i be able to see my desktop?
<lucas_> ii am trying to export my display at AWS - ubuntu instance to my computer that has Xming installed...someone can help me?
<MagicJ> chid:  why there of all places
<rattatoue> nyles, if you remove the driver that your card is using, then most likely you will get a failed driver problem when you try restarting and X wont load
<nyles> rattatoue, thanks..
<rattatoue> sorry lucas_ , i have no idea how to do that
<lucas_> <rattatoue> thanks!!
<Fudge> Dr_willis_  strangely plugging another montir on and then the other one made it all work
<Fudge> but the second server on sperate x server  just comes up with grey screen and an X , what do you have to do to send stuff to that monitor
<nyles> is it possible to pack a driver from windows to be use in ubuntu? or from puppy linux to be use in ubuntu?
<some_new_dud> sup
<nyles> !nomodeset
<some_new_dud> nyles: what are you asking LOL
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> nyles: depends on which windows driver
<dejahthoris> nyles: want kind of video card do you have?
<nyles> ActionParsnip, wow? so its possible? its video card driver..
<rattatoue> lucas_, this might help you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144669. It talks about that, so might least give you an idea in the right path
<nyles> dejahthoris, NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<dejahthoris> nyles: that should be supported already
<rattatoue> nyles, wait you have a Nvidia card and your running Vesa? Why not just installed the nvidia drivers probably run a lot better
<lucas_> rattatoue thanks..i am reading this rigth now
<some_new_dud> I am not happy
<ActionParsnip> nyles: no, but some network drivers can be used
<rattatoue> Neither am I!
<nyles> dejahthoris, rattatoue that's what i'm doing for the past 2 days, but it will only end up with a black screen or a white screen..
<ActionParsnip> nyles: did you try oneiric yet?
<rattatoue> nyles, how are you trying to install the driver?
<nyles> ActionParsnip, yeah oneiric gave me white screen :D
<nyles> rattatoue, i already tried apt-get install nvidia-96, and also the one in nvidia site..
<rattatoue> nyles, did you try additional drivers in ubuntu?
<JoeSatrian> hello there
<ActionParsnip> nyles: did you blacklist the nouveau driver so you could get a desktop?
<nyles> rattatoue, proprietary? yeah i tried it also
<ActionParsnip> hi JoeSatrian
<JoeSatrian> Hi ActionParsnip
<nyles> ActionParsnip, yeah and nomodeset option
<ActionParsnip> nyles: strange. do you connect via a wired connection?
<nyles> ActionParsnip, without the nomodeset, it just black or a white screen
<JoeSatrian> Have you problems with overheating in 11.10 to?
<nyles> ActionParsnip, nope, LAN..
<zizoo> Is there any tool for gnome I can use to rapidly write and execute temporary bash scripts?
<nyles> ActionParsnip, strange really, i really don't know what's with Puppy that my card is working perfect..
<ActionParsnip> nyles: LAN doesn't tell us the physical media used. You can get a wired LAN and a wired LAN
<ActionParsnip> *wireless
<ActionParsnip> nyles: LAN just means your local home network, nothing more
<JoeSatrian> Somebody have overheating problems when upgraded to 11.10 version?
<ActionParsnip> JoeSatrian: what make and model system?
<rhobday> hello
<rhobday> i need help
<dejahthoris> nyles: that would be one of the older nvidia cards, maybe you have the resolution or color depth set out of range?
<nyles> ActionParsnip, i don't get it? lol..
<rattatoue> nyles, did you try installing the legacy driver
<nyles> dejahthoris, yeah i think but i don't know what to do lol..
<rhobday> ubuntu will not connect to my netgear router
<easy> iii
<rhobday> any help?
<easy> eae manos
<diverdude> is it possible to remote control a windows machine from windows using the remote desktop program?
<JoeSatrian> ActionParsnip:  its a Philco model phn14103.
<Bender> exscuse me, how do I know if a task, maybe in background, is useing my mic-in input? It is busy and I can't record with a software.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: ask in ##windows
<rattatoue> diverdude, if your doing windows to windows why not just use teamviewer or vnc or something? The remote desktop thing is usually a pain
<rhobday> is anyone going to help me?
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: what is your issue?
<diverdude> rattatoue: i didnt set up the server
<rattatoue> rhobday, you just came back, you crashed -.-
<very_sad> rdp is better than vnc on windows itself
<rhobday> i know :P
<diverdude> rattatoue: server only has remote deskcrap
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: you haven't stated your issue, so how can anyone help at all
<rattatoue> diverdude, pvt
<rattatoue> <rhobday> ubuntu will not connect to my netgear router
<dejahthoris> nyles: in /etc/X11 there might be a file called xorg.conf or xorg-conf-vesa. If it's there, you might be able to make a backup of the file and then edit the settings you find in it
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, <rhobday> ubuntu will not connect to my netgear router
<rhobday> ubuntu will not connect to the internet
<zizoo> Or is there any other way to do more dynamic things from the terminal? Such as creating a series of folders according to a "Name <number>" scheme, or quickly moving all the files inside a folder to the parent folder, then deleting that folder?
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: what wifi chip does yuor system use?
<rhobday> it's mine
<nyles> rattatoue, yeah i tried installing it too..
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, no thats not my question thats what rhobday's question was
<diverdude> rattatoue: ?
<very_sad> lotta PEBKAC
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: no, there is a chip inside your PC or some usb stick which gives you wireless. What is it?
<rhobday> and i'm running a p7 pavillion 1010
<nyles> dejahthoris, would you believe that i don't have xorg.conf? :) strange isn't?
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: I'd ask in #bash  they got mad skills
<rhobday> ugh
<dejahthoris> nyles: if you can't eben make vesa work it might be time for a new video card anyways
<zizoo> Thanks ActionParsnip!
<rhobday> how can i find the wifi card?
<rattatoue> nyles, I think in oneric they did away with the xorg.conf file..and yeah im with what dejahthoris said
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line of the wireless chip (it will take a while to run)
<rhobday> i'm on windows atm
<rhobday> as i said ubuntu wont connect
<nyles> rattatoue, dejahthoris thanks for the time..
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: then boot to ubuntu, run the command, note the product line and reboot to windows. Isn't that glaringly obvious...?
<rhobday> >.> i'll be back
<rattatoue> nyles, I found this. It might help you some for your card, but beyond this not real sure. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1614347
<rattatoue> :O I thought he was going to turn green and hulk out on all of us lol
<XuMuK> hi there1 Does anybody know how to realize if turboboost works in ubuntu?
<rattatoue> XuMuK, Yes turboboost works
<XuMuK> rattatoue: where did you see it?
<rattatoue> XuMuK, http://askubuntu.com/questions/87610/does-intel-turbo-boost-work-in-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> XuMuK: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/155603
<dejahthoris> I wonder what Quixotic Quail will be like?
<JoeSatrian> algum brasuca por aqui?
<XuMuK> ActionParsnip: turboboost and governor scaling are not the same, imho
<ActionParsnip> XuMuK: no idea, just something I found
<ActionParsnip> XuMuK: all my CPUs are circa 2000 to 2005
<nyles> !nvidia-96-dev
<rhobday> i got the product name
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: ok what is it?
<Lint> Quixotic Quail? is it serious?
<rhobday> RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express fast ethernet controller
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: thats the wired connection
<rhobday> >.>
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: ethernet == wired
<rhobday> you mean i have to go back
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: did you see anything else?
<rattatoue>  nyles http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/oneiric/restricted/base/nvidia-96-dev
<rhobday> i didn't write it down
<rhobday> can i access this through windows?
<nyles> rattatoue, thanks again man...\
<rattatoue> nyles, welcome hopefully you get it working!
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: if you run:  lspci >~~/Desktop/output.txt; lsusb >> ~/Desktop/output.txt    you can copy the file on your desktop to your NTFS partition
<very_sad> ugggggggggggghhhhhh so it was decided it might be a layer.
<rattatoue> rhobday, are you on Windows 7 or Vista or XP?
<rhobday> 7
<s7word> 有这么多人   ::::::many people
<rattatoue> rhobday, Click the flag in the bottom left, then right click Computer. Go to Properties then Devices Manager in the far top left. Then when that comes up click the + next to Network Adapters I think and you should see your wireless there.
<t432> After installing the "b43-fwcutter" and "firmware-b43-installer" for the bcm43 driver - manuals syas the driver will be listed in "Additional Hardware Drivers" just checked it not there
<rhobday> 802.11n
<rhobday> wireless lan card
<s7word>  Do you Chinese  people
<rhobday> thanks rattatoue
<rattatoue> rhobday, it doesnt say something like Netgear blah blah blah or Linksis blah blah blah. It should say something else then just 802.11n wireless land card
<rattatoue> rhobday, and no problem, ive been in your place before lol
<rhobday> i have the hamachi thing
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: thats every wireless card ever
<tjiggi_fo> !cn | s7word
<ubottu> s7word: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> !cn | s7word
<ActionParsnip> bah
<tjiggi_fo> heh
<rhobday> microsoft wirtual wifi miniport adapter
<rhobday> realtek PCIe FE faily controller
<rattatoue> rhobday, keep going, thats virtual and the hamachi is the vpn in windows. Any other wireless?
<rhobday> that's all in the netword adapters
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: yep, windows doesn't tell you anything useful. Thats why you need the commands I gave earlier
<rattatoue> rhobday, your going to have to do what Action told you. Most of the time windows says like Netgear N150 or whatever, but instead yours just says what channel it uses.
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: its rare for windows users to know or even care what wifi chip they are using
<rhobday> i know the router
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: run the command I gave, copy the file and put it in a pastebin, we can then see the interfaces
<rhobday> but idk the wifi card
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: the router is moot
<rhobday> can you repaste the command
<rattatoue> rhobday, <ActionParsnip> rhobday: if you run:  lspci >~~/Desktop/output.txt; lsusb >> ~/Desktop/output.txt    you can copy the file on your desktop to your NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: the router could be absolutely anything, it will abide by defacto standards so doesn't matter in any way
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: lspci > ~/Desktop/output.txt; lsusb >> ~/Desktop/output.txt
<rhobday> do i run that alone
<rhobday> or do i use the old command
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: ubuntu is smart and can write to NTFS, Windows is rubbish and cannot access  Ext4 which ubuntu uses by default
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: yes, the command I gave, run it alone and it will make a file on your desktop
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, tisk, now, now, lol.:)
<rhobday> thank you, i will be back
<ActionParsnip> the world would be a much happier place if windows could access ext4 easily.
<ActionParsnip> but hey, its microsoft, so probably not
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, and many other things yeah. :)
<Lint> ActionParsnip, it would, if anyone would need it
<rattatoue> One bad problem if Linux was used a lot more then Windows. Is more people would write viruses for Linux.
<ActionParsnip> Lint: helps for dual booters
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, Lint no real cause and effect just fud.
<ActionParsnip> !av | rattatoue
<ubottu> rattatoue: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: there are some viruses for Linux, they are just in Labs
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, just assumptions that show the lack of knowledge of open source which runs about half of the servers on the web, and Gogles search engines and many other areas.
<Lint> these servers could run System V to the same effect
<rattatoue> I am not assuming anything, I know there are linux viruses. Its simple math. The more people that use a OS and the more popular it is, the more people will write viruses for it. Ergo like Windows is most popular it has more viruses. Just as Linux is hackable so is WIndows Mac etc
<mehwork> can't seem to connect to wifi, syslog is saying: wlan0 DHCP transaction took too long, stopping.  Anyone know why?
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, there are none on the web and your simple math.
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: its nothing do with popularity
<Lint> urfr332gO, kernel.org
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, a root kit is not a virus by the way.
<rattatoue> Yes it does, why make a virus to infect us linux users. When make one for Windows and you infect a lot more people
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8261-note-to-new-linux-users-no-antivirus-needed
<rattatoue> Okay this talk is pointless, you all are not understanding what I am saying. So its pointless to have this convo lol
<rattatoue> mehwork, are you trying to use dhcpcd to get the wireless working?
<mehwork> rattatoue: i have no idea
<mehwork> i'm just using wifi like i always do in ubuntu as far as i know
<rattatoue> mehwork, how are you trying to get your wireless working?
<urfr332gO> Lint, right but as far as I have read that breach was not released to the public and the mother kernels so to speak were securely store to be clean.
<mehwork> i right click on the network icon in the panel and go into 'edit connections' (lucid lynx)
<mehwork> rattatoue: ^
<urfr332gO> Lint, I'm not arguing that open source is not hackable but use some critical thinking and empirical data in your argument.
<rattatoue> mehwork, are you sure your selecting your wireless network instead of another one?
<rhobday> i think i messed up
<rhobday> it said there is no such thing as output.txt
<NyLes> rattatoue: can you analyze the xorg.conf i got from puppy linux?
<mehwork> rattatoue: very sure
<rattatoue> NyLes, sure, can you paste it on pastebin
<mehwork> rattatoue: i even have another ubuntu computer connected to it and i'm seeing the connection settings are equal
<NyLes> rattatoue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/850965/
<mehwork> rattatoue: only difference is the computer that's wifi isnt working is a desktop that has a wireless card/antennae but it worked a few months ago the last time i used it
<rhobday> Action
<rattatoue> NyLes, it is using the nv driver
<NyLes> rattatoue: i just want to ask under section monitor, it is different with the one generated by nvidia-xconfig?
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: ?
<rhobday> is there an easier way to talk to you
<rattatoue> NyLes, it may be, idk how the nvidia-xconfig generates that part exactly vs the way puppylinux finds it
<NyLes> rattatoue: the option with nvidia's xorg is DPMS
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: you can run gedit and just run:  lspci;lsusb    then copy the text manually if you want
<rhobday> if i run that
<rhobday> does it show like a list of 9 things
<rattatoue> NyLes, sorry what?
<rhobday> less or more
<urfr332gO> !tab > rhobday
<ubottu> rhobday, please see my private message
<rattatoue> mehwork, it sounds like a driver issue. ActionParsnip might be able to help you with wireless driver problem.
<NyLes> rattatoue: i mean the option under section monitor with the xorg.conf generated by nvidia is DPMS.. while in puppy it's Preffered?
<rhobday> ActionParsnip do you want me to run that and tell you the output?
<diverdude> how do i install tsclient on ubuntu?
<erpo> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a PC with no graphics card? It does have an ethernet port and a CD drive.
<rattatoue> NyLes, that might be your problem on Ubuntu. As someone mentioned before you could be going outside of your resolution. Where on puppy linux it sets your resolution to 1024x600
<robbie72> hi everybody, should the linux-headers packages take an unusually long time to install ?
<erpo> I don't mean "no monitor attached." I mean "no onboard video or video card installed."
<NyLes> rattatoue: wanna see the one generated by nvidia?
<robbie72> i'm taking around 5 mins wait so far
<rattatoue> NyLes, Sure. same on pastebin again
<urfr332gO> robbie72, depends on your web speed mine load in less then a couple of minutes.
<robbie72> urfr332gO:  web speed? the package has already downloaded, its the installation that seems to be taking ages
<robbie72> top shows dpkg doing a bit of work
<robbie72> and the hard drive light is going like crazy
<urfr332gO> robbie72, also the mirror speed you can change mirrors.
<robbie72> its already downloaded
<NyLes> rattatoue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852103
<robbie72> its the installation of the package thats unusually long
<urfr332gO> robbie72, there it is per your hardware really.
<robbie72> IRCAnswersBot:  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz, 2Tb SATA drive etc
<rattatoue> !tab > NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes, please see my private message
<robbie72> urfr332gO: i was just wondering if it was usual
<robbie72> this is a box that has gone through a number of upgrades over the years
<urfr332gO> robbie72, hd's that large huh where on the drive is the install, and is it a wubi install?
<robbie72> so theres every chance something could be wrong/missing somewhee
<tlm> i replaced my bootloader by accident with a gentoo live dvd and tried to get it back with grub-install but there's no menu now...
<urfr332gO> robbie72, every chance is a assumption really, can you answer the last questions.
<harovali> hello, while configuring openvpn I'm getting the "TLS Error: Unroutable control packet received from ..." message. I've synced both machines with openntpd, they share the same date and time. I've regenerater all, the CA, the server and the client certificates, and even the dh. What might be the problem ?
<robbie72> urfr332gO: 2 secs, phone
<harovali> in the client besides I've run openssl verify -CAfile ca.crt -purpose sslclient mycert.crt  and I get OK
<spartan2276> I'm trying to get my Genius Pen to work with Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm following these instructions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen I have already downloaded and install the driver. Can someone help me with the rest please?
<rattatoue> NyLes, do you see my private Message?
<urfr332gO> tim, you nic when tabbed does not complete. Gentoo is grub legacy your going to have to chroot in and purge that install grub 2 and oad the mbr.
<spartan2276> I'n trying to create this file sudo vi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi but when I try to save it I get an error stating that the directory does not exist
<urfr332gO> load the mbr that is tim,
<spartan2276> can anyone point to the correct directory when I need to save this file
<acidrain> ok i have a ubuntu hdd that i have put into a newly bought comp.  i booted from the ubuntu disk, and now it wont connect to the internet.
<acidrain> does anyone know what could be causing this problem?
<acidrain> its a desktop, and its on a wire. connected straight to router
<gener1c> if i have an rpm 64bit driver
<gener1c> can i 100% make a deb out of it with alien?
<robbie72> urfr332gO: normal ubuntu installation from cd, dedicated hardware etc, no wubi, i had to google to know what it was.
<urfr332gO> tim, chroot with a ubuntu cd past 9.10 the install, a cd=to the ubuntu release your running would be ideal.
<urfr332gO> robbie72, where on that big of a HD?
<acidrain> ive had this issue before. but i forgot how i fixed it
<almoxarife> gener1c: yes you should be able to, the docs are a bit confusing for those who dont understand both rpm and deb though
<rhobday> What will knowing which wifi card i have do anyways
<tlm> urfr332gO: i actually only have one flash drive which has gentoo on it
<gener1c> ok thanks almoxarife
<rattatoue> acidrain, you could try sudo ifconfig eth0 down and then sudo ifconfig eth0 up in terminal. Sometimes that will reload the connection and pull an IP
<acidrain> ive made it as far as ifconfig eth0 saying that i am connected.
<acidrain> rattatoue: let me try this
<nyles> !tab | rattatoue
<ubottu> rattatoue: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<urfr332gO> tim, that wont fix it download a ubuntu cd=to the install best tool you can have for that release. Also is this a standard dual boot or a wubi install?
<acidrain> rattatoue: still not connecting
<almoxarife> gener1c: 'checkinstall' is also an option if you have the 'source'
<acidrain> last time, i did some type of manual routing, which i have tried this time to the best of my knowledge
<rattatoue> acidrain, when you type ifconfig does it show an IP?
<tlm> urfr332gO: any way i can do it manually?  i don't have a cd drive and i don't think i can put something else on the flash drive when that's my only bootable system
<robbie72> urfr332gO: the partition the root is on is near the start of the hard drive
<robbie72> on the fast bit
<acidrain> rattatoue: it will not show unless i manually set the DCHP reservation on the router for 192.168.1.107 and then set that ip as my box, but it still wont go online
<rattatoue> acidrain, okay one sec
<robbie72> urfr332gO: i'm upgrading kernel and rebooting.
<robbie72> urfr332gO: i was justing wondering if i needed to be very patient
<robbie72> or if anything with DKMS may be involved
<robbie72> as a lirc-source was on this box once
<spartan2276> Where is the hal directory in Ubuntu 11.10?
<urfr332gO> tim, might you imagine that if there was another way I would have mentioned it or another on the channel would?
<pnorman> spartan2276: I'm sorry Dave, I can't open the pod bay doors.
<tlm> urfr332gO: how about if i installed a newer version of grub?
<urfr332gO> tim, how are you going to do that?
<tlm> urfr332gO: i appreciate your help, by the way
<spartan2276> pnorman, what?
<pnorman> spartan2276: what's hal?
<acidrain> rattatoue: it now shows inet addr: 192.168.1.107, but its not online, cannot connect to google.com
<rhobday> sorry i timed out, but does that help?
<urfr332gO> tim, to be honest a install of any distro without access to its live cd or discs is a mistake.
<rattatoue> acidrain, okay try this in terminal. Ping 74.125.225.111. And see what it says.
<rhobday> ActionParsnip are you there?
<spartan2276> pnorman, I'm trying to create a file in the hal directory but I guess this is old and does not apply to 11.10, so I'm trying to find out where I need to create this file sudo vi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: aye
<rhobday> it's brand is ralink
<rhobday> if that helps
<urfr332gO> tim, you only need a 1 gig partition to load the Ubuntu iso to boot to and fix your setup.
<pnorman> spartan2276: try doing locate wizardpen
<spartan2276> pnorman, so that I can get my G-Pen F610 graphics tablet to work
<acidrain> rattatoue: host unreachable
<rattatoue> acidrain, okay
<rattatoue> acidrain, when you type ifconfig you have a inet addr: right?
<pnorman> spartan2276: oh, the file doesn't exist? look somewhere under /usr/share/hal/fdi I think
<acidrain> rattatoue: just to be clear, the gateway is my routers ip right?
<spartan2276> pnorman, I'm using this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen. So I already built the driver and install it as well
<rattatoue> acidrain, yes
<tlm> urfr332gO: i could try downloading the latest grub release and installing with this live dvd (it seems i can install programs on it); though i understand it's not ideal...
<pnorman> spartan2276: That being said, I don't know what hal or fdi is, I just located it
<urfr332gO> !ralink info
<acidrain> rattatoue: thats right, but i only have that because i have manually set it.
<acidrain> rattatoue: it says im connected, but really im not...
<rhobday> these timeouts are annoying
<rattatoue> !tab > acidrain
<ubottu> acidrain, please see my private message
<pnorman> spartan2276: also could try doing locate fdi | grep policy
<urfr332gO> tim, you will have to chroot in and purge what ever you have done to get this done with grub2.
<spartan2276> pnorman, thanks
<rhobday> ActionParsnip is there something else you need to know?
<rhobday> because i've been at the computer for hours
<rhobday> i just want the internet to work
<urfr332gO> tim, your just trying to peck at the setup when you have been given what you have to do, your method will not work most likely.
<urfr332gO> tim, this is what you have to do with a iso loaded to a thumb or disc burnt, best done with a equal to the install release. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Purge_.26_Reinstall
<NyLes> rattatoue: i can't boot now, maybe what i did causes it, i've installed nvidia-96-kernel-source.. im suing lubuntu lol..
<rattatoue> NyLes, lol. Umm...
<rattatoue> NyLes,  you can boot ubuntu in the single user mode and undo it
<ActionParsnip> rhobday:  to peck at the setup when you have
<urfr332gO> tim, theonly additional command would be inclusion of apt-get purge grub  to wipe the grub legacy
<rhobday> what?
<NyLes> rattatoue: single user mode? i don't know how to do it..
<crf> Hi, is Ubuntu going to update rygel on Natty?
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: Seems to not even work in windows. Can you use a wired link and get updated
<rattatoue> NyLes, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: ralink make a lot of chips
<rhobday> ActionParsnip my router is so far away, it would be a bigger hassle
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: is it a USB wifi?
<rhobday> it's a card
<rhobday> it's a chip/card
<rhobday> whatever you want to call it
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: what make and model?
<rhobday> it says pnpid
<rhobday> do you need that?
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: thats  not useful
<rhobday> hm
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: in linux run:  lspci;lsusb
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: copy the output to a text file and put it no your NTFS partition so windows can see it
<urfr332gO> tim, anyway I have to boot back to windows to finish some work in Word, goog luck. :)
<tlm> urfr332gO: thank you very much -- actually two things occur to me: one is that i do have a 16gb flash drive but in the past i've had trouble booting from it -- do you know if that's a lost cause?
<rhobday> what if i run lshw -C network
<rhobday> would that work?
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: copy the output to a text file and put it on the NTFS partition, or a usb storage so windows can see it. Then pastebin the text using:  http://pastie.org
<NyLes> rattatoue: stuck at Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<tlm> urfr332gO: ok, thanks very much for the help
<rattatoue> NyLes, you might have to reinstall your Ubuntu OS
<NyLes> rattatoue: LMAO, ok ok, can you please send to me again the pastebin? i will bookmark it..
<rattatoue> NyLes, okay. http://pastebin.com/NAitig4h
<rhobday> do i have to install the ralink driver for linux?
<NyLes> rattatoue: lesson learned ahaha, do not install nvidia-96-kernel-source when using different variant of lubuntu ahaha, do you think that's really the cause?
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: depending on the chip yes
<Lesterwood> i just got 3 free pizzas, opinions?
<rhobday> the thing is
<rhobday> i've connected twice
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: give the output of: lspci
<rhobday> but it would never connect but thoe two times
<rattatoue> NyLes, it might be because you have a lot of different nvidia things installed. Just try that xorg from a default install after the updates first. Remember to backup your old one just incase.
<rhobday> lspci;lsusb
<rhobday> that?
<NyLes> rattatoue: ok sir thanks again..
<rhobday> i tried to run it before
<NyLes> rattatoue: what can you suggest me to use? Lubuntu or ubuntu? my RAM is 512MB only..
<rattatoue> NyLes, welcome and best of luck
<rhobday> but it said it was an unknown command
<EvilResistance> NyLes, either would work, you might have better luck with Xubuntu, but i'm not sure.  Never used Lubuntu
<l3d> been getting this error failed to create config file. please check folder write access privileges?
<metasansana> lubuntu is supposed to be lighter than xubuntu
<rhobday> ActionParsnip what is the command? lspci;lsusb
<rhobday> is it that?
<helo1> hello
<Lint> NyLes, lxde is fast but barely usable; be ready to write scripts to do anything
<NyLes> EvilResistance: Lint thanks.. i might try xubuntu as suggested
<EvilResistance> NyLes, Xubuntu, and if that takes up too much RAM, try Lubuntu
<rhobday> ActionParsnip i need the command
<rhobday> is it lspci, or lspci;lsusb
<NyLes> EvilResistance: yeah ill keep hat in mind, Xubuntu 11.10 or 10.04? for a more than 10 year old PC?
<acidrain_> wtf hax
<rhobday> sorry i keep getting disconnected
<Lint> rhobday, it's teo commands separated with ;
<acidrain_> im still on that same issue if anyone can help me. i hook computer up to router, and it shows eth1, i disconnect and it removes eth1.  it wont let me connect to eth1. lol
<acidrain_> those are the only facts i know
<EvilResistance> NyLes, start with 10.04
<rhobday> oh
<NyLes> EvilResistance: ok thanks again..
<acidrain_> can anyone help? or direct me towards a reference
<helo1> I have a fresh install of 11.10 server that stops at the grub loader until I press enter. How can I make it auto load the os? Lines at the top of my /etc/default/grub file: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false GRUB_TIMEOUT=2 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | helo1
<ubottu> helo1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EvilResistance> for future reference ;)
<MoleMan> my root is mounted on a LVM, how do I get ubuntu to recognise that I have extended the lvm?
<helo1> I have a fresh install of 11.10 server that stops at the grub loader until I press enter. How can I make it auto load the os? Lines at the top of my /etc/default/grub file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852131/
<rhobday> I found it
<rhobday> it's RT5390
<rhobday> i really hope that's what you needed
<linus> Has anyone gotten mogen64plus to work with pulseaudion?
<delinquentme> quickest way to locate my native java installation?
<delinquentme> I need to set a JAVA_HOME path
<rhobday> ActionParsnip is that what you needed?
<Lint> delinquentme, which java
<delinquentme> Lint Open JDK 6
<itaylor57> delinquentme, not the command which java
<rhobday> ActionParsnip are you there?
<Lazerath_alt> hay all
<Lazerath_alt> I am having trouble getting the live cd on the net
<delinquentme> itaylor57, Lint ... im not really sure? I've got this error when trying to access JAVA_HOME extconf.rb:53: JAVA_HOME is not set. (RuntimeError)
<Lazerath_alt> I am pretty sure that i have the settings correct cause i just got this parted magic live cd on the net
<itaylor57> delinquentme, the command "which java" should return the java in your path
<amt897> hey, I hate to be a wiener, but would someone be able to help me out with partitioning a solid state drive with windows 7 on it in order to move my ubuntu partition onto the same disk?
<Lint> delinquentme, also you may try "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk"
<delinquentme> itaylor57, check :D  /usr/bin/java perfect
<acidrain_> is there anyone who can help me with my connection issue?
<rhobday> ActionParsnip i really need help are you there?
<Lint> Lazerath_alt, "on the net"?
<delinquentme> Lint itaylor57 <3
<rhobday> ActionParsnip please tell me you are still here
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: sup
<Lint> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: dude, you keep droping off. I think your adapter is screwed or you are too far from the router
<rhobday> everything is running fine but this
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: rt5390 is the chip, lets see what we can find
<rhobday> mhm
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: then why do you keep dropping off?
<rhobday> i don't know
<rhobday> i downloaded the driver on my windows
<rhobday> but you are able to access it on ubuntu
<RML> Is there a way to recover my thunderbird inbox mail? I deleted them by accident. (don't ask...)
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu-ppas/ralink-wireless/   there is a handy PPA for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: needs web access
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: or you can use this:http://atinfinity.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ralink-rt5390-wi-fi-driver-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<aboudreault> hey,, How can I uninstall completly the nouveau driver to install the proprietary one from nvidia? Tried to remove the xserver-xorg..nouveau package, then to blacklist the nouveau module... nothing works
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: the PPA will be much easier
<rhobday> i have the driver
<amt897> done quite a bit of searching, feel like it might be related to unmoveable files on my ssd...  but does that mean i should defragment?  windows disk partition is only giving me 2ish gigs to shrink my volume by, even though i have 42 gb free
<rhobday> i just need to know how to install it
<ActionParsnip> aboudreault: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep xorg | grep nouveau    you will see the package name
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: that guide shows how you compile the driver
<aboudreault> ActionParsnip, yes, I uninstalled it
<aboudreault> and rebooted
<aboudreault> still thee
<aboudreault> when I type lsmod
<ActionParsnip> aboudreault: try:  echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<aboudreault> ActionParsnip, already done that too
<ActionParsnip> aboudreault: you can also add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<rhobday> if i don't have internet access won't the ppa thing be pointless?
<aboudreault> ActionParsnip, the boot option has to be in the blacklist.conf file?
<Ben64> rhobday: hook up an ethernet for 5 mins?
<rhobday> i would have to move my computer into my moms room
<rhobday> but w/e
<ActionParsnip> aboudreault: no, boot options go on the kernel
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: the ppa will make it work. You may be able to copy the deb files from the ppa
<Obscurity> Hi all, total noob here. I just installed ubuntu in virtualbox, and tried to replace unity with awesome. Instead, I ended up with a blank desktop where all I can do is right-click to "create new folder" to access anything at all...and even it's still unity. Help...?
<zowsz> someone could help me ?
<ActionParsnip> !away > brkolog_afk
<ubottu> brkolog_afk, please see my private message
<blud> i just added a mode with xrandr to try to set my output to my tv to the correct resolution, but when i switched to it the screen was somewhat rainbow colored and also cropped....
<delinquentme> how to list binaries / executables within a dir?
<blud> this was the command i used, see anything wrong with it?    xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" 127.7 1920 1928 1936 1944 1080 1085 1090 1095
<earspliT> HEY i have a question
<earspliT> my package installer installed the 3.0.0-16 kernel update
<earspliT> and now i can't change the screen brightness on my lappy
<earspliT> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> earspliT: what make and model laptop????
<delinquentme> it seems that $ ls -d should list *ONLY* directories within a particular dir ???
<delinquentme> this isnt happening
<sdw1> ,set -f  *
<acidrain_> grrr
<acidrain_> i need an in depth guide on how to setup the ethernet cable to linux box and make it work
<Ben64> step one: insert ethernet cable into jack
<ActionParsnip> acidrain_: what, just connecting it to a router via a wired connection?
<acidrain_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> acidrain_: just plug it in, dhcp will do its thing and you will be connected
<acidrain_> i wish it were that easy lol
<Edisto> how do you get the id of a open window
<ActionParsnip> acidrain_: assuming the ethernet controller has a driver loaded (commonly it will out of the box)
<Lint> Edisto, xprop
<ActionParsnip> acidrain_: you may need to run:  sudo dhclient eth0
<acidrain_> ActionParsnip: my issue is, i have changed boxes, kept the same hdd. now it doesnt work
<acidrain_> ive tried that
<Edisto> groovy and what in here tells me the id so i can kill it?
<acidrain_> ActionParsnip: i have tried just about everything that is a common thing to try
<ActionParsnip> acidrain_: what ethernet chip is it?
<Lint> acidrain_, do you have firmware installed?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain_: have you tried a different port on the router?
<sdw1> what is the oppsite formulation of " set -f *"
<acidrain_> how do i determine ethernet chip?
<mindlessdream> "The flash plugin was blocked because it is out of date" how can I update it?
<bazhang> lspci
<blud> anybody know why this results in funky colors on my tv? ->    xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" 127.7 1920 1928 1936 1944 1080 1085 1090 1095
<Ben64> acidrain_: what happens if you do "ifconfig"
<Ben64> blud: your tv might not support that
<ActionParsnip> acidrain_: sudo lshw -C network
<tintoy> hi everyone
<acidrain_> Ben64: it shows eth1 as a network interface
<tintoy> can anyone help me?
<Ben64> acidrain_: then you probably just need to set up ip address or dhcp or something like that
<blud> Ben64: my tv manual says 1920x1080 60hz, my concern is just that theres some error in some of the other numbers in the command i issued?
<XuMuK> tintoy: may be, if you say what's up...
<acidrain_> ActionParsnip: it does indeed seem to have a network controller
<acidrain_> logical name: eth1
<tintoy> hi XuMuk
<Ben64> acidrain_: try to set ip manually and ping the router or another computer on the network
<bazhang> tintoy, ask the question to the channel
<acidrain_> Ben64: i have also tried to setup dhcp. i set it to 192.168.1.107 with network mask of 255.255.255.0 and gateway of router ip 192.168.1.1
<tintoy> Can you help me What's the difference between using Ubuntu server 11.04 and Ubuntu Server 10.04.3 LTS ?
<acidrain_> Ben64: i also reserved it on the router, at this point, it said it was connected. but it lied
<Ben64> blud: where did you get those numbers from
<mindlessdream> "The flash plugin was blocked because it is out of date"
<XuMuK> tintoy: 10.04 has longer support
<netmaniack_> Far as I know LTS have longer support.
<blud> 1.00.3
<Ben64> blud: ?
<XuMuK> tintoy: instead 11.04 has newer packages
<sdw1> after i entered 'set -f * ',it can,t explain meta character now ,what should i do
<blud> Ben64: i built them based on a guide about how to do it, and the width and height from my tv manual
<acidrain_> Ben64: ActionParsnip do you have any other suggested ideas?
<very_sad> tintoy: 10.04 has old stuff
<mindlessdream> Can anyone please help? "The flash plugin was blocked because it is out of date" is annoying me on chrome
<very_sad> 11.04 has newer stuff
<PsiKloPx> Split window 1: win#1 - Status window, win#2 - Messages window
<netmaniack_> In My opinion the sam eleague as Debian. old, but stable.
<bazhang> PsiKloPx, do you have a question
<Ben64> acidrain_: try connecting it to a switch and another computer, no router, and setting ip addresses manually
<acidrain_> Ben64: explain?
<Ben64> blud: because when i do it i get this: Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<acidrain_> on the same computer, if i boot from the other hdd, which has windows on it, it works fine
<PsiKloPx> sorry....pasted a line in the wrong window!
<earspliT> ActionParsnip: Dell SXPS 16
<tintoy> XuMuk: which is much better LTS or Release?
<mindlessdream> someone? it's an easy question :D
<Ben64> acidrain_: linux isn't windows
<blud> Ben64: ok i'll try that thanks
<acidrain_> Ben64: -.- linux till this day has been epic win.
<XuMuK> tintoy: it depends... better for what?
<tintoy> Xumuk:I will going to use it as a guest os on my kvm
<Ben64> i'd suggest 11.10, the next release is LTS, and 10.04 is getting kind of old
<acidrain_> Ben64: does it matter what i enter as the client name on the router?
<netmaniack_> As heavy windows user i have to ask. What Linux(Ubuntu) users do in case of programm freeze in full screen? :D
<Ben64> acidrain_: i'm not sure what you mean, which is why i suggested a switch
<very_sad> netmaniack_: change to tty and fix
<very_sad> or ssh in
<tintoy> Ben64:What I'm after on 10.04 LTS is the 5 years support. Would that be reasonable to use?
<very_sad> and fix
<Ben64> netmaniack_: ssh in from phone and fix
<zowsz> someone could help me please?
<XuMuK> tintoy: I don't know... if you don't need the newer packages i'd suggest 10.04 until next LTS's released as it more stable
<very_sad> Hostname: happyDroid2 - OS: Linux 2.6.32.9-g462500f/armv7l - CPU: ARMv7 rev 2 (v7l) - Processes: 119 - Uptime: 2h 11m - Users: 6 - Load Average: 0.28 - Memory Usage: 326.86MB/477.29MB (68.48%) - SD Card Usage: 7.26GB/7.40GB (98.21%)
<very_sad> yup
<Ben64> tintoy: 5 years is server version, the kernel from 10.04 doesn't support newer hardware
<very_sad> 10.04 can use 3.0+
<tintoy> Ben64: Thanks so much for that info
<very_sad> apt-cache search linux-image....... 3.0.0.4 is on lucid's repos
<ActionParsnip> very_sad: it won't be supported here if you install a kernel not intended for your release
<ch33z> hmm
<mindlessdream> Can someone please help me?
<Ben64> very_sad: its backport and not supported, like ActionParsnip said
<mindlessdream> Or should I make a post
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.38.44 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<urfr332gO> mindlessdream, have you posted a question that is the protocol?
<mindlessdream> yes
<very_sad> It's on backports, oh.
<very_sad> oh well
<ActionParsnip> very_sad: read your sources.list file with regards to the backport repos.
<urfr332gO> mindlessdream, :)
<mindlessdream> "The flash plugin was blocked because it is out of date" can someone please help me update Flash
<carlitaa19> http://ganardineroporinternet2012.blogspot.com/
<carlitaa19> http://ganardineroporinternet2012.blogspot.com/
<carlitaa19> http://ganardineroporinternet2012.blogspot.com/
<carlitaa19> http://ganardineroporinternet2012.blogspot.com/
<FloodBot1> carlitaa19: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urfr332gO> mindlessdream, chrome is basically 3rd party so not really supported per-say, but you may get help.
<urfr332gO> lol spam not even in english.
<ActionParsnip> mindlessdream: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      Thanks
<rhobday> i think ubuntu hates me
<tintoy> XuMuk: I have another question
<mindlessdream> no LSB modules are found
<mindlessdream> are available*
<ActionParsnip> mindlessdream: run the whole lot, copy the text and use http://pastie.org to host it all
<very_sad> rhobday: why?
<rhobday> I've tried to download things, and everytime i use sudo apt-get install (name) it says it cant find it
<ActionParsnip> rhobday: run:  sudo apt-get update    first
<rhobday> plus it won't connect to the internet
<rhobday> i did
<mindlessdream> pastie is down
<rhobday> while i was gone
<very_sad> pastebin then
<mindlessdream> can I use paste.it?
<mindlessdream> oh
<ActionParsnip> mindlessdream: any pastebin you can get
<ActionParsnip> gotta love pastie though
<rhobday> i think i might just re-install it later though
<mindlessdream> here you go ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/w9NE5d77
<rhobday> i've wasted like a day trying to get it working
<very_sad> doesn't ubuntu have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<very_sad> thought you'd guys pymp yo shiz niz
<tintoy> XuMuk: This is my case, I have setup qemu-kvm in ubuntu server, and I create guest os in 10.04 LTS, my question is this, "Why is it everytime I delete nic in quest os, and recreate it accumulate eth* and never getback to eth0?"
<tintoy> This is my case, I have setup qemu-kvm in ubuntu server, and I create guest os in 10.04 LTS, my question is this, "Why is it everytime I delete nic in quest os, and recreate it accumulate eth* and never getback to eth0?"
<ActionParsnip> mindlessdream: and the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<very_sad> oh yeah I had that issue tintoy
<very_sad> Fuck what did I do again??
<ActionParsnip> very_sad: pastie detects mobile browsers and loads fast by loading less guff
<amt897> can anyone help me with a partitioning issue?
<tintoy> very_sad: what do i need to do in order to return it back to eth0?
<pangolin> very_sad: no swearing please
<louis__> HIIiiiiiii
<mindlessdream> Oh, Actionparsnip, I entered  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark' for the first paste bin
<mindlessdream> that is two seperate commands/
<amt897> having difficulty using gparted...
<ActionParsnip> mindlessdream: then run:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<scientes> amt897, what are you trying to do?
<very_sad> tintoy: forgot honestly... ughhhhh trying to remember.
<very_sad> sorry :<
<tintoy> Please anyone help me. This is my case, I have setup qemu-kvm in ubuntu server, and I create guest os in 10.04 LTS, my question is this, "Why is it everytime I delete nic in quest os, and recreate it accumulate eth* and never getback to eth0?"
<zhourui> help
<amt897> scientes: so i have a windows 7 installation on a 120 gib SSD drive, no problem.  installed ubuntu on my slave internal drive, no problem.  I want to move my ubuntu partition (or delete/reinstall) onto my solid state drive alongside my windows partition
<ActionParsnip> amt897: could use dd or rsync
<amt897> however, I've tried partitioning in both gparted and windows disk manager to shrink my ntfs partition on the ssd (I have 42 gb free), and each time it doesn't let me shrink by any more than 2 gb.
<scientes> well 1. you have to do this from a liveCD amt897
<amt897> doing it from a usb stick ubuntu pendrive
<scientes> then 2. resize windows partition, resize down linux partition, copy linux partition, resize linux partition to max size
<scientes> also you should probably have a swap partition on the SSD
<amt897> actionparsnip: what are those?
<scientes> then thats the end of gparted
<amt897> yeah, i have a 200 mb swap partition, sorry.
<XuMuK> scientes: swap on ssd? too expensive I guess...
<amt897> right-- i try to use gparted.  it only gives me 2 gb or so to shrink the partition by
<very_sad> hrm tintoy, hold on
<blud> Ben64: that made my tv flicker like crazy and be completely messed up :o
<scientes> then you 3. mount the new linux root- mount /dev/sdgajgsea /mnt; cd /mnt; mount -t proc proc proc; mount --bind /dev dev; mount -t sysfs sysfs sys; chroot . /bin/su
<XuMuK> only / and /boot should be placed on ssd, the rest is fine where it is
<tintoy> very_sad: ok I'll wait for your answer.
<amt897> it works perfectly fine as-is.  there's just something very elegant about having both of my OSes on the same drive
<very_sad> tintoy: boot ubuntu then remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<scientes> then you 4. sensible-editor /etc/fstab (use output of `blkid`); then update-grub; install-grub /dev/fhdjakgesabuiesa (without a number)
<scientes> and then you are done amt897
<scientes> do you got all that
<very_sad> then reboot and it will regenerate
<scientes> ???
<raven20> hey...does anybody know of any good music sites to get music for my computer..i have the latest version of ubuntu, just got everything all set up this morning...please help?!
<amt897> scientes: I do, however, I'm still stuck way back at step 2.  I'm in a pendrive ubuntu environment, i run gparted.
<ActionParsnip> amt897: data copying commands, look into both. i'd go for rsync if i had to use it. personally i'd just clean install
<scientes> make sure your windows and linux partitions are unmounted
<scientes> the other, less featurful partitionier is palimpsest amt897
<amt897> nothing mounted at the moment, just the pen drive
<amt897> gparted tells me, out of my 111.59 gib ntfs partition, that I can make a max size of 114271 mib shrink partition.  and it won't actually let me click the resize/move button.
<zowsz> ??
<acidrain_> does anyone have any final suggestions for me before i give up on making ubuntu connect through ethernet?
<XuMuK> ActionParsnip: dd isn't copying data but devices and bloks
<ActionParsnip> XuMuK: it'll do it though. The files will get copied
<amt897> scientes: any experience with this phenomenon?  literally the only operation gparted allows me to do is copy the partition or extend it by 1 mb.
<raven20> anybody know any good music sites??
<savid> Help!  I've updated my input drivers (dkms) and now my keyboard won't work.  I need to revert to the kernel that came with the livecd,  but the dpkg script overwrote my initrd image.   Is there a way to get back the initrd from my lived?
<XuMuK> raven20: and what ind of relationship has your question with ubuntu? o?O
<amt897> i feel like i'm missing something obvious.  could it be that since you don't defrag ssds that the immovable system files are scattered now, preventing a large partition resize?
<b1ckh3art> hey anyone can help me i am trying to run compiz on xfce but it is running on gnome 3 also can anyone tell how to make compiz to startup exclusivily with xfce not with  gnome3
<blud> Ben64: how do you even arrive at those numbers? i'd like to just try various settings but... i dont even know how to make them to try them
<halt_> hi everyone
<b1ckh3art> help please
<halt_> in need a help with the cdpr package did anyone use it before ?
<blud> Ben64: for example, i'd like to try a lower resolution that is still 16:9
<urfr332gO> !help > b1ckh3art
<ubottu> b1ckh3art, please see my private message
<zwzx-user> 没想到这么多在用LINUX HI大家好！
<urfr332gO> !cn | zwzx-user
<ubottu> zwzx-user: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<scientes> amt897, oh, its cause you did a unsafe shutdown from windows
<very_sad> What is that? colors?
<scientes> you have to boot windows, and then do a clean shutdown
<scientes> the NTFS partition is market dirty
<very_sad> Or unicode?
<halt_> cdpr anyone ?
<wookienz> any progs that i can use to show me what processes it belongs to by clicking on the window or associated tool bar etc? i remember one from windows days...
<lakitu> ly
<urfr332gO> halt_, ask a specific question, if anyone knows they will respond. :)
<lakitu> oops
<Invader> http://openbsc.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/OpenBSC_GPRS
<Invader> oh shit
<Invader> soryy
<amt897> scientes:  I've tried multiple times just doing straight-up restarts from windows.  I found this though:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Multiple_OS_Installation#Using_Shrink_Volume_on_Vista_and_Windows_7
<Invader> *sorry
<blumonkey> how could i install unetbootin from 11.10 to ubuntu 10.04
<halt_> cdpr -u server.conf      how is this conf file look like
<scientes> amt897, are you using a recent ubuntu for the flash drive?
<blumonkey> i think i need the newer version of unetbootin
<amt897> 11.10
<amt897> recent enough I'd think
<urfr332gO> blumonkey, unetbootin I think is in the repos.
<scientes> blumonkey, you should always use the most recent version
<scientes> blumonkey, but yeah that is a way to do an upgrade
<urfr332gO> blumonkey, sudo apt-get install unetbootin in a terminal.
<blumonkey> yes but the software package i dont think contains the latest version
<blumonkey> because linuxcoin is not in the drop down of unetbootin
<XuMuK> blumonkey: You can't... or install what it offers from repos or get it from svn/bzr or compile it youself
<urfr332gO> blumonkey, down load it from them directly if that is true.
<amt897> scientes:  the guide advises defragging the disk.  it is, however, a ssd.  is it worth defragging, even though it'd decrease the lifetime?
<rumpe1> amt897, don't defrag ssds!
<OffGridOps> 11.10:  is there a way to install a different version and save my data on the harddrive (pix, docs, etc) or do i need to dump them on a stick?  thanx
<scientes> gparted doesn't need a defraged volume in current versions, it knows how to relocate stuff
<savid> Does anyone know how to restore a kernel from the lived?   My kbd  o
<scientes> so thats not the problem
<urfr332gO> blumonkey, it is not in my version in oneiric, you can download their iso though and use unetbootin to load a usb.
<savid> Fffffuuuuuuu
<scientes> savid, what are your symptoms
<scientes> savid, its probably grub that you need to reinstall
<rumpe1> amt897, SSDs automatically use fragmentation a lot, but that's not an issue. They don't have to swing around mechanical elements.
<XuMuK> OffGridOps: yes, if you have /home in separate partition
<scientes> amt897, defraging a SSD is idiotic, as they use a FTL inside them
<scientes> so they are already fragmented
<savid> scientes,  I updated my kbd drivers using a dkms deb pkg and kbd no longer works
<scientes> kbd, as in Keyboard?
<OffGridOps> XuMuK, i'm not sure if i do.  i installed 11.10 and just started using it---nothing special on the orig install
<amt897> scientes:  okay, cool.  the other advice they give is...  close all programs in memory (shouldn't be an issue in pendrive ubuntu), run windows disk cleanup, and "Disable pagefile, kernel memory dump, system restore and hibernation"
<savid> scientes, I need to restore the initrd that was installed by the original lived
<scientes> well hibernate and swap files is still an issue amt897
<XuMuK> savid: type this ls /boot/ -lat and look if there are more than one images left
<urfr332gO> scientes, gparted will not move the unmovable paging files in a windows setup correctly, generally causes breakage.
<scientes> but that really shouldn't mattter when you have 120 GB amgarching
<scientes> *amt
<rumpe1> amt897, it's much more important to not use their full capacity. Otherwise it will reduce it's lifetime. Read some tutorials about SSDs.
<XuMuK> savid: upside go the newer ones
<EvilResistance>  /nickinfo PennBot
<EvilResistance> oops
<EvilResistance> sorry
<savid> XuMuk,  huh?
<amt897> rumpel:  right, I know.  basically, my issue is that even though 42 of 111 gb are free, gparted and/or windows are not letting me shrink my partition down
<scientes> savid, oh, just chroot and then use dkms, man dkms
<XuMuK> savid: ls /boot/ -lat what does it show?
<amt897> scientes: exactly, with 42 gb free, it shouldn't be an issue...
<urfr332gO> amt897, what version of Windows?
<scientes> amt897, holy bejeebus, how did you use up 80 GB of a SSD?
<amt897> windows 7, 64 bit
<scientes> I guess its windows........
<amt897> ^
<savid> scientes,  use dkms to do what?
<urfr332gO> amt897, W7 has a virtual partitioner use it.
<rumpe1> amt897, can you describe your partition layout a bit more detailed?
<scientes> savid, remove the modules you added--you can't just restore an old initrd as there is a differn't one for each minor kernel version
<scientes> because they contain modules
<Gracenotes> hi... got some recording troubles. I'm on a Thinkpad T420, with single duplex input/output 1/8" audio jack. How can I configure the sound preferences so Audacity records with that rather than the built-in mic?
<amt897> okay, so my ssd is a 120 GiB Intel drive.  200 MB partition for system, the C: partition is 111.59 GB; 42ish gb free.
<amt897> I would like to shrink that free space by 20 GB or so and install Ubuntu there.
<scientes> geeze, though why does windows need so much damn expensive space
<rumpe1> amt897, you want to shrink free space? .. .That doesn't make any sense.
<helpmeASAP> How much memory do I need to make a virtual machine with a lubuntu host?
<XuMuK> scientes: he could point grub to older ones
<blumonkey> i downloaded unetbootin-linux-565 from sourceforge but it says i need to open with an application, send to: where would i send this
<urfr332gO> amt897, use the W7 Disk manager I believe it is called, run from admin.
<scientes> XuMuK, does dkms only rebuild current versions?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: what OS is the guest?
<rumpe1> amt897, ah, i get it. You want to shrink C: (?)
<scientes> blumonkey, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<OffGridOps> XuMuK, found the info thanx
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: or do you mean how much ram should you assign to the guest?
<amt897> yessir, rumpel
<scientes> blumonkey, also, unetbootin on linux isn't the best supported software, what are you trying to do?
<helpmeASAP> ActionParnip: any guest capable of using OpenVPN I hope. and safe. must be Linux
<XuMuK> scientes: I think it creates new image and initrd
<amt897> urfr332g0: i'll open it up now
<scientes> XuMuK, uhhhhh, it obviously doesn't create a new image, as that would be a kernel compile--doesn't dound like you...
<savid> scientes,  I see.  I'll try that.  Thanks.
<helpmeASAP> ActionParsnip: No, I mean how many RAM should my computer have to have a virtual machine run smoothly. Host lubuntu
<scientes> the question is whether is only changes the current initrd, or old ones
<scientes> as well
<urfr332gO> amt897, that is the best way to go, your set up may not mess with the paging files but using the onboard is safer.
<urfr332gO> setup=what you want to do.
<rumpe1> amt897, you should be able to shrink the windows-partition if windows isn't still in some kind of hibernation mode. You can't use windows because it can't shrink a partition it is running from.
<amt897> urfr332g0: the windows disk manager only lets me shrink my C: partition by 539 mb now (varies depending upon what's chilling in memory)
<urfr332gO> rumpe1, not true windows 7 can resize a running setup.
<blumonkey> scientes_ when im not using my computer i wanted to boot from usb into linuxcoin to mine bitcoins for fun
<thevaliantx> what can i do to make my wireless internet to work again?  i looked at "Additional Drivers" and it says that the Broadcom STA driver is activated but not currently in use.
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: so the host is lubuntu and the guest is lubuntu? Is that correct?
<rumpe1> urfr332gO, virtual partitions? ... Doesn't like a good idea to me. (imho)
<amt897> rumpe1: I also tried by rebooting from windows and booting into a live CD without mounting any other partitions.  gparted had a similar problem to disk manager now.
<helpmeASAP> ActionParsnip: Yes I suppose
<urfr332gO> amt897, probaly due to where stuff is on the ssd especially the paging file, if you brute force it with gparted you will likely break it, do a backup image first.
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: lubuntu's minimal ram is 256Mb, so 512Mb as a BARE minimum. I'd go for at least 1Gb to be safe
<urfr332gO> rumpe1, Because you are not familiar with it.
<urfr332gO> probably*
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: personally I try and max out the RAM in a PC. RAM is stupidly cheap
<helpmeASAP> ActionParsnip: but what about CPU? duo core 1.8Hz is capale?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: will be ok
<nimbiotics> what program can I use to record my screen, microphone & speakers?
<amt897> O
<amt897> I'm starting to get the feeling this isn't worth doing
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: lubuntu is super light so you can get away with less :)
<helpmeASAP> ActionParsnip: OK thanks!
<savid> scientes,  OK I removed hid-apple and bcm5973,  now my kb and my mouse won't work.
<urfr332gO> rumpe1, your more likely to break a windows setup if you move the unmovable paging and other stuff, that is why it is advised to do a defragg of evrything to the front and not move the partition with data in that area.
<XuMuK> nimbiotics: recordmydesktop-gtk && cheese
<helpmeASAP> Anyone here know how to lock screen on OS lubuntu? I know Ubuntu have that option but what about lubuntu?
<nimbiotics> XuMuK: and how do i mix audio from speakers & mic?
<urfr332gO> rumpe1, the shrink of a area holding data in general especially imovable data like the paging.
<Firebolt> helpmeASAP, ctrl+alt+l might work?
<nicknefarious> Hi all - I have a couple of questions regarding network manager and configs.
<helpmeASAP> Firebolt: Nope, tried that many times already
<adhikari> how do i install phigs, gtk or phigs++ library in ubuntu
<urfr332gO> helpmeASAP, Isn't there a lock icon on the bottom panel?
<XuMuK> nimbiotics: no idea... I know that cheese grabs video&audio
<savid> UGH I just need to get my old kernel back
<XuMuK> but how to mix them - don't know
<psusi> adhikari, the same way you install anything.. software center, synaptic, apt-get, etc...
<helpmeASAP> urfr332gO: none! none lock options below for lubuntu
<nimbiotics> XuMuK: problem is noen of them lets me mix spkrs & mic
<nicknefarious> When I open a terminal and ping www.google.com the action it perfroms is PING www.l.google.com - is this a DNS problem?
<savid> scientes, is there no way to get to the original initrd from within the lived?
<adhikari> but i don't know the code to install it. psusi
<psusi> nicknefarious, it isn't a problem
<amt897> scientes, rumpe1, urfr332g0:  thanks for your help.  I'm gonna table this for now, maybe come back to it this weekend.
<nicknefarious> Why does it do it?
<scientes> savid, just boot from an earlier kernel
<helpmeASAP> Anyone know if best virtual machine? VMWare or VirtualBox or is there better??????
<psusi> adhikari, open synaptic, find package, click install?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: there is no best, or better
<savid> scientes, I wish it were that easy.   The dkms pkg over wrote the kernel.   It makes
<XuMuK> helpmeASAP: yes, kvm, but it's not so easu to setup
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: if one was outright best, the other would not get used
<psusi> helpmeASAP, I just use qemu-kvm and lately have been experimenting with xen
<urfr332gO> helpmeASAP, if you google the screen lock there is lots of info. :)
<scientes> savid, it overwrote the initrd, you could chroot into the target system, and then remove the dkms package, which will remove the modules and rebuild the initrd
<helpmeASAP> how to install kvm?!! that the Linux version right?
<adhikari> psusi but there is no package containing phigs
<scientes> you can't manually change modules cause it doesn't rebuild the initrd, which is where the problem is happening
<ActionParsnip> !kvm | helpmeASAP
<ubottu> helpmeASAP: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<halt_> did anyone used the cdpr package ?
<truexfan81> is there anyway to get the xfdesktop 4.8 package on lucid?  i upgraded to xfce 4.8 but that one package seems to be unavailable. without it have no xfce menu
<adhikari> i am talking about this library
<scientes> helpmeASAP, use virt-manager
<sacarlson> nicknefarious: it's google redirection, they sense your location and provide an address depending on where they see you are located
<savid> scientes,  you mean remove dkms via apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: there may be a ppa
<scientes> savid, while in a chroot of the target system
<scientes> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nicknefarious> psusi Can you explain why it does it?
<urfr332gO> helpmeASAP, your just asking random questions look at the channel and freenode policy they ask you to do some of this yourself via the web. :)
<truexfan81> i've been googling for one, so far i haven't found it, thats why i'm on here asking
<psusi> adhikari, then you'll have to google for a ppa or get the source and build it yourself
<psusi> nicknefarious, because google has many servers
<savid> scientes, remove and reinstall, or just remove?
<nicknefarious> psusi sure so this isn't an example of DNS poisoning (I am in China)
<sacarlson> nicknefarious: you can use dig google.com to get more details on there dns configs
<psusi> nicknefarious, they use dns CNAME records for www to alias it to many different servers
<scientes> savid, unless you need dkms for something, like propritary drivers, just remove
<savid> Ok
<scientes> its mainly nvidia, fglrx, and broadcom wireless AFAIK
<halt_> cdpr cdpr cdpr cdpr cdpr comeon someone...
<scientes> FOSS drivers get merged into the kernel
<ActionParsnip> scientes: some other drivers use it, but its the same ilk as broadcom nvidia etc
<scut> maybe some one is using rackspace hosting?
<psusi> nicknefarious, hrm.. actually, I get www.l.google.com too ( and I'm in the US ), and it sweems to be pointing to dfw06s16-in-f20.1e100.net.... odd
<halt_> scut i now a better hosting solution do not use rackspace :D
<halt_> i mean i know scut
<NyLes> !fbdev
<bazhang> !ot | scut halt_
<ubottu> scut halt_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicknefarious> psusi Can you tell me where the address for the name server comes from in /etc/resolv.conf comes from and what is it's purpose
<bazhang> NyLes, /msg ubottu please
<XuMuK> nicknefarious: and I get   mad01s03-in-f10.1e100.net (Spain), but they are all google servers
<psusi> nicknefarious, it either comes from you putting it there, or was automatically configured via DHCP... it is the address of a DNS server to use
<savid> scientes, its saying "E: The package hid-dkms needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<d-snutz> is it possible to increase base memory for guest OS in virtualbox?  im running out of space :)
<nicknefarious> psusi So can I substitute them for OPEN DNS Addresses?
<d-snutz> Thanks!
<psusi> nicknefarious, sure
<scientes> savid, then remove the packages that depend on it
<halt_> i got it | bazhand ubottu
<XuMuK> nicknefarious: yes, you could
<scientes> like apt-get remove hid-dkms
<NyLes> can someone tell me what does module fbdev do?
<Yaah> no
<savid> Oh, sry I was using apt instead of dpkg
<Yaah> I couldn't possably
<Yaah> hmm
<scientes> NyLes, thats not a modules, thats a xserver driver for kernel framebuffers
<bazhang> Yaah, ubuntu support issue?
<scientes> NyLes, /dev/fb0, /dev/fb1, etc
<Yaah> yes where can I download AIM for linux
<Yaah> other than pidgin
<nicknefarious> psusi So what controls DNS lookups - I have a setting in my router where I identify OPEN DNS servers, if it is also configured in resolv.conf which one prevails?
<scientes> Yaah, pidgin or empathy
<bazhang> Yaah, you cannot
<very_sad> aim........
<bazhang> Yaah, try empathy
<very_sad> seriously?
<Yaah> k
<very_sad> It's 2012, grow up
<scientes> Yaah, empathy is the new default, not pidgin anymore
<bazhang> very_sad, no need for the editorializing/name-calling
<XuMuK> empathy sucks
<ActionParsnip> Yaah: empathy and kopete do it
<scientes> XuMuK, why?
<very_sad> bazhang: meh
<bazhang> very_sad, pardon?
<scientes> like of buddy pounce and OTR?
<scientes> *lack
<XuMuK> scientes: my opinion)
<d-snutz> virtualbox question on base memory
<halt_> guys is it true ?  nobody use cdpr ? (cisco discovery protocol )
<very_sad> bazhang: kinda bored here waiting for my question, nothing else to do, meh...
<d-snutz> anyone know about VB
<bazhang> very_sad, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic or check askubuntu.com while you wait
<jamms> @scientes i use imo.im in chrome for a multi platform im. i suggest that.
<bazhang> d-snutz, ask a vbox question then
<very_sad> why?
<very_sad> I rather wait here
<scientes> jamms, juck
<very_sad> it was asked 2 hours ago
<very_sad> might as well stick it out
<savid> scientes,  OK, so after removal just reboot?
<bazhang> very_sad, thats fine. just no need to add to the noise with random commentary.
<urfr332gO> halt_, not supported here. :)
<scientes> savid, did you see it rebuild the initrd?
<wrektjet> ok this is going to sound ridiculous but i am taking this class on python and i would like to open a python interpreter on ubuntu to do homework how do i do that
<scientes> it should have said something during the removal
<very_sad> meh...
<d-snutz> bazhang: is it possible to increase the size of your base memory for a gues OS?
<psusi> wrektjet, open a terminal and type "python"
<acidrain__> does anyone think that if i reformat this harddrive with ubuntu 11.10 that it will fix th e issue of me not being able to connect to ethernet?
<savid> scientes, no, it didn't
<daleharvey> hey, can I remove the launcher completely, I would like it to pop up when I press Super, but otherwise I would like to never see it
<daleharvey> I am on a fresh copy of 11.10
<urfr332gO> acidrain__, what is the card chip?
<wrektjet> psusi, thank you
<shawn_> hello world
<Yaah> hey
<acidrain__> urfr332gO: how do i find out what card chip it is?
<bazhang> Yaah, yes?
<Yaah> I installed the Empathy where would it be located at
<acidrain__> could of sworn ive already been through this. lol
<Yaah> im on ubuntu
<Firebolt> Are there any server isos of ubuntu that are less than 512mb?
<d-snutz> bazhang: did you copy that?
<helpmeASAP> Help me ASAP!!! After I installed QEmu, do I need to install KQEmu????
<tensorpudding> Yaah, where would what be located?
<urfr332gO> acidrain__, lspci in the terminal will give a list of stuff find the ethernet/wifi part and post it.
<Yaah> the Empathy
<bazhang> d-snutz, did you set it to expandable when you created the machine?
<Yaah> the icon
<halt_> urfr332g0  :( when i do not know anything i ask man when man is not enoght clear i ask google if the google do not kno then i'm login it here, but if you guys do not know this is the end of the word
<Yaah> I clicked it
<Yaah> where is teh download directory for ubuntu
<Yaah> ?
<Yaah> the*
<FloodBot1> Yaah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acidrain__> urfr332gO: well im actually booting win7 right now. im going to see if win7 will pwnzor linux
<very_sad> Ohh floodbot does it!
<very_sad> <3 floodbot
<tensorpudding> Yaah, downloads are put in your home directory subdirectory Downloads
<urfr332gO> Yaah, you mean the repo list?
<d-snutz> bazhang: yeah i think so
<NyLes> scientes: oh thanks..
<bazhang> Yaah, try alt f2 empathy
<d-snutz> bazhang: whatever the default was
<acidrain__> win7 is in epic fail right now because its been "preparing your desktop" for about 15min lol
<tensorpudding> Yaah, empathy comes with ubuntu, it'll appear in the applications menu, click it and it'll start
<Firebolt> I'd like to make a bootable usb stick, but the stick I have is only 512mb
<bazhang> Firebolt, thats not going to do it
<nicknefarious> Is there some way to compact mounted drives into one widget/icon on the Unity Dock?
<urfr332gO> acidrain__, you might try the ##windows channel for finding the card when using W7.
<scut> ubuntu 11.10 still has no decent fallback to classical gnome?
<savid> scientes, is there a way to manually rebuild initrd?
<miaoge> yes
<bazhang> !notunity | scut
<ubottu> scut: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Firebolt> bazhang, ubuntu has no netinst availible like debian?
<urfr332gO> scut, no only the fallback gnome 2 sort of like.
<scientes> Firebolt, it does
<primenumber> @search downton abbey
<scientes> !d-i
<primenumber> sorry
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> Firebolt, the mini installer?
<scut> bazhang, its still ugly and works like a disaster with compiz
<primenumber> I just installed Cinnamon - it's great! Stable and like Gnome 2 with some nice Gnome 3 eye candy.
<thevaliantx> ubuntu 11.10 is ugly, sorry to say.  i wonder what the next installment will look like.  it 'seems' that years ago there was more innovation amongst the various distros, window managers 'seemed' to look nicer than they do now.  now everything seems very similar across the board, it's getting stagnant.
<bazhang> thevaliantx, thats not a support question
<savid> scientes,  is it update-initramfs?
<CarlFK> "To get started with Google+ Hangouts, first install the Google Voice and Video Plugin"   is there a PPA or something packagy?
<bazhang> CarlFK, launchpad has a search ppa page
<CarlFK> bazhang: I have heard of that... URL?
<sephthir> Does anyone know how I might get ahold of someone involved in the #ubuntu-iso channel, since it appears that no one is ever in it? I believe it is the place I would need to ask my question.
<scut> thevaliantx, maybe unity would be a good thing if you could move that shit unity panel from left side
<urfr332gO> thevaliantx, your about the millionth person to address it is off topi.
<halt_> can someone figure out how to use this  /usr/share/doc/cdpr/README.cdprs
<Firebolt> scientes, any links to the netinst installs then?
<bazhang> scut, no cursing here
<scientes> savid, that sounds good
<Firebolt> I need it for a server version
<thevaliantx> bazhang sure it's not, but it's a valid concern, and i dare to say that most of the comments in here are either support questions that never get answered, rude comments or just general opinions such as mine ;)
<scientes> Firebolt, I don't think there is an iso for it, you have to use the initrd + uImage netboot images, or the ubuntu-core builds
<Firebolt> awww, I guess I'll need to find my blank CDs then
<bazhang> thevaliantx, no, this channel is not for that, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thevaliantx> scut i agree, we'll see how long it lasts.
<psusi> Firebolt, netinst is netinst... there aren't different versions for server or desktop
<halt_> how offen can i ask the same ?
<urfr332gO> scut, the panel can be moved to the bottom there is info on the web.
<scientes> yuck, I use debian for servers
<scut> urfr332gO, and it crashes like 20 times per 1 hours on 64 bit platform
<scientes> scut, what does?
<psusi> Firebolt, server vs desktop makes no sense for netinst
<urfr332gO> halt_, your question is not within the channels support. :)
<urfr332gO> scut, have you tweaked compiz?
<Firebolt> scientes, I prefer debian, but this is for a friend -- he's asked me to prepare a server for him
<scut> scientes, moved to another side unity panel on 64 bit platform
<Firebolt> psusi, no matter than
<Firebolt> *then
<thevaliantx> how can i get ALL of the related wireless drivers off my system?  i am trying to use Ubuntu Software Centre to do the task but it's aborting.
<scientes> scut, well thats unity for ya (just my opinion)
<ActionParsnip> scut: there is a PPA to move it to the bottom, there is a ppa for it
<thevaliantx> http://pastebin.com/Rq2wpGxR
<ActionParsnip> scut: check omgubuntu
<scientes> Firebolt, if he needs you to set up his server he probably doesn't need aserver
<savid> scientes,  that did it!  Thanks for the help!
<scut> ActionParsnip, i moved to xubuntu after ubuntu innovations, and im kinda happy
<nicknefarious> Can anyone tell me if there is a widget/icon or other way of unifying all mounted drives under one icon/widget in the Unity Dock? I want to access them from there but don't want five mounted drives hogging real estate...
<ActionParsnip> scut: many have
<halt_> urfr332g0 can you recommend other chanel where someone can anwer ?
<ActionParsnip> scut: i use LXDE and have done for ages now. I dip into Unity2D just to see whats new
<urfr332gO> nicknefarious, if you check omgubuntu I belive there is a icon for that that is available for the top panel in unuty.
<urfr332gO> unity*
<thevaliantx> ActionParsnip, sometimes i wonder if going with a non-glitzy window manager would be the cure to my woes.  i can't be the only fool who's attracted to eye candy on the desk top.  i need to be productive :)
<urfr332gO> halt_, for proprietary cisco, ##linux not sure really.
<Firebolt> scientes, poorly phrased, but whatever -- thanks for the help
<scientes> Firebolt, I was poorly phrased?
<pial316> hello
<scientes> or you...
<nicknefarious> urfr332gO Cheers... I'll take a look
<pial316> i need help
<urfr332gO> halt_, lol there is a #cicsco channel 477 user.
<pial316> i need help
<urfr332gO> #cisco
<pial316> can any one help me??
<ActionParsnip> thevaliantx: there are plenty of desktops to try, explore a little then choose one :)
<urfr332gO> halt_, ^^^
<pial316> anyone there?
<halt_> cdpr is an ubuntu package wich is talking with ciso device so it's this is why i stared here
<Firebolt> no, I was, scientes
<bazhang> pial316, whats the issue
<dxtrpn> I've never done IRC before.
<ActionParsnip> pial316: you can clearly see people chating, so YES people are here
<XuMuK> pial316: can you say what's your problem?
<pial316> i'm trying to install Edge modem...
<pial316> i'm using Ylmf OS
<halt_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/cdpr
<ActionParsnip> pial316: not supported here
<urfr332gO> nicknefarious, no problem there is a hd lister icon not sure of the name it is a ppa or a third party not sure which.
<pial316> y?
<ActionParsnip> pial316: you aren't using ubuntu
<pial316> its detecting as CD rom
<pial316> then i tried usb_modeswitch
<ActionParsnip> pial316: your distro isnt supported here#
<pial316> can any one help me to fix this problem
<pial316> i am a newbie in linux
<filippov> privet
<filippov> russia
<bazhang> pial316, ylmfos is not supported here
<pial316> oh
<bazhang> filippov, #ubuntu-ru
<halt_> urf332g0 thx anyway i will try the cisco chanel with real low hope..
<XuMuK> filippov: /join #ubuntu-ru
<pial316> but isn't it a linux os?
<filippov> а как туда попасть?
<bazhang> pial316, yes, but this is Ubuntu only
<bazhang> filippov, english here
<XuMuK> pial316: it is, but it's not supported anymore
<bazhang> filippov, /join #ubuntu-ru
<scut> ActionParsnip, its actually based on 10.04 ubuntu, so its supported
<pial316> what are the differences between ubuntu and ylmf?
<bazhang> scut, thats not right
<XuMuK> filippov: скопируй что я написал и нажми интер
<ActionParsnip> scut: NONE of the 'ubuntu based' distros are supported here
<bazhang> pial316, one is all Chinese and not supported here
<pial316> oh
<ActionParsnip> pial316: one is ubuntu (supported here), the other is an ubuntu spinoff (not supported here)
<pial316> then YLMF is a chinese os
<pial316> right?
<ActionParsnip> pial316: no idea
<thevaliantx> ActionParsnip, exploring got me into trouble, lol  i was inferring that chasing a Mac fantasy is a waste of time.  like going to a topless bar.  she can dance on top, on the bottom, to the left or right, rotate and flip, and even clone herself. in the end, though, she requires high maintenance and the ROI isn't very good.
<filippov> спасибо ХИМИК
<bazhang> pial316, and offtopic here. please dont ask for support
<pial316> hmm
<bazhang> !ot | thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pial316> hav you ever heard about asterisk?
<bazhang> pial316, try in #asterisk
<pial316> oh
<pial316> ok
<scut> все идет по плану, я ебу светлану
<pial316> bye bye
<mikea> Is there a PPA or something to get a newer KDE with network manager 0.9 so I can use the OpenConnect VPN client?
<bazhang> mikea, kde 4.8?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | mikea probably
<ubottu> mikea probably: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Zimm3r> I was using ubuntu and my sound isn't working, when I go into the sound preferences the hardware is seen but the output only has dummy output
<scut> btw, anyone knows how to extract weather.com XOAP id/key from gnome/xfce panel? i wanna use it in conky
<mikea> bazhang, I'm trying to connect to my vpn client at work, but the KDE network manager that ships with 11.10 doesn't support it - http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/gui.html
<Zimm3r> anyone know how to get the outputs working so it isn't dummy output
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> mikea: could try wicd
<savid> Is it possible to upgrade to a 3.0 kernel in Oneiric?  Right now my kernel is 2.6.38
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic oneiric
<Zimm3r> ActionParsnip: ok i ran that and uploaded it
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ActionParsnip> savid: oneiric kernel is 3.0.0.16
<savid> ActionParsnip, odd, why is mine 2.6.38 then?
<LordDragon> hey all
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: ok, what is the generated URL in your terminal
<LordDragon> how do i manage "services" in 11.10 ?
<benwalburn> is there a way to disable "Apps Available for Download" in the unity dash? I followed a guide saying to use dconf-tools but I don't have "lenses"
<ActionParsnip> savid: hold shift at boot and select the newer kernel
<savid> ActionParsnip,  I have no other options in grub
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: sudo service <servicename> <command>
<Zimm3r> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c1c3090a1b427f940010c27227616f8ff7e61e57
<LordDragon> ActionParsnip: is there a GUI for it?
<ActionParsnip> savid: then run:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: why would you need one?
<LordDragon> ActionParsnip: but i dont know the commands to accomplish what i want in the terminal
<savid> ActionParsnip,  "Unable to locate package linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic"
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa;  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<savid> ActionParsnip, I don't see any 3.0 kernels when searching in apt-cache
<delinquentme> really simple screen capture software?
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: thats how you manage the services, if you want to kill processes then its different. Do you mean services or processes?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: recordmydesktop
<savid> oh, holy crap.  I just realized I'm running natty.  I thought I installed oneiric.   GDI.
<LordDragon> well i did "sudo apt-get install telnetd"
<ActionParsnip> savid: that'll be why
<LordDragon> yet i cant seem to launch the telnet server
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: it runs as a service at startup, you can stop it with:  sudo service telnetd stop
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip,  <3
<savid> well, frack.
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: I suggest you use openssh-server instead of telnet, telnet is not secure at all
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: also xvidwincap if memory serves
<LordDragon> i realize telnet isnt as secure. but its a necessity for my particular needs
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: I see
<Zimm3r> ActionParsnip: Thank You! :-)
<LordDragon> ActionParsnip: i get this error "telnetd: unrecongized service"
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: use tab to complete the service name
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, recording takes quite a bit of processing huh?
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: sudo service t    then press TAB a few times, see what comes up
<LordDragon> ActionParsnip: nothing comes up at all
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: depends on how much area you record. a square of 20 pixels will be less CPU intensive than a full screen capture
<LordDragon> i press TAB and nothing happens
<dfcnvt> What's the name of the program that open pdf is common on Ubuntu? (I think I screwed up with app preference)
<bazhang> dfcnvt, evince, also known as document viewer
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | dfcnvt
<ubottu> dfcnvt: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<ActionParsnip> LordDragon: not sure dude, weird. Thought it would add itself...
<dfcnvt> I think I have a broken file... or that evince can't read it correctly.
<Jak2000> ing google.com unknown host google.com  (ubuntu server)
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: try a different viewer
<LordDragon> how do i do a search on my box for the file "telnetd" ?
<Jak2000> *ping
<BinaryLinux> fing telnetd
<ActionParsnip> Jak2000: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf     then retry the ping
<BinaryLinux> find*
<very_sad> LordDragon:
<very_sad> cd /etc/init.d/
<very_sad> ls
<very_sad> check if there
<very_sad> sysvinit's location for daemons
<LordDragon> theres no telnet there
<very_sad> so you don't have it
<LordDragon> how do i reinstall the telnetd package
<LordDragon> i already did apt-get install telnetd
<very_sad> why telnet though?
<very_sad> telnet sux
<XuMuK> for "partycular purposes" xD
<XuMuK> i*
<designdream> openssh-server homie
<ActionParsnip> telnet is needed
<ActionParsnip> according to LordDragon
<LordDragon> yes
<LordDragon> its needed because the computer i want to connect from cant do ssh
<designdream> why can't it do ssh?
<very_sad> from?
<very_sad> what is this setup?
<LordDragon> its an old old computer
<LordDragon> its weird
<LordDragon> when i do apt-get install
<very_sad> you computer (uable to ssh)->server running ubuntu?
<LordDragon> telnetd
<very_sad> like that?
<LordDragon> it says its installed
<LordDragon> but its not there
<designdream> the package gods are telling you something.. don't run a clear text terminal service
<Jak2000> ActionParsnip: same result  :(
<halt_> one more time, just becasue the cisco chanel do not know, did anyone know the cdpr ? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/cdpr)
<sacarlson> LordDragon: designdream: never know when you want to use one of those old 1972 serial terminal to see a servers status localy
<very_sad> LordDragon: inetd
<willyg_cos> at=r|e^zs,cw=YkRGLjPmLWPlO3PlO3PlM0RHMp
<very_sad> that's the service for telnet
<narok401> สวัดดีครับ
<ajin> hi everyone, does anyone know acer netbook AOD270?
<designdream> sacarlson: true that. my first computer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDhpcOJ2zzM
<very_sad> LordDragon: /etc/init.d/inetd start
<very_sad> as root/with permissions
<very_sad> but again, telnet is stupid.
<very_sad> use at your own risk
<ajin> It seems there's  LINUX driver for the intel GMA3600
<ajin> there's no driver, sorry
<very_sad> saying your computer is old does _not_ mean it can't run sshd
<urfr332gO> halt_, are yo running hardy?
<urfr332gO> you
<Lesterwood> /meGenkigirl is listening to miku hatsune - free software song
<very_sad> Lesterwood: -_-
<bazhang> !ot | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jak2000> ActionParsnip any other advice?
<helpmeASAP> Host OS -lubuntu ; VirtualBox ; Guest OS -lubuntu ; Cannot install!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can only run without install!!!!!!!!!!! It's stuck until now. It never successfully install!!!
<halt_> urfr332g0 i have hardy as well
<narok401> hi i speed thai
<LordDragon> it seems to have replaced inted with openbsd-inetd
<bazhang> helpmeASAP, no need for the excessive punctuation
<LordDragon> thats weird
<bazhang> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<LordDragon> maybe i shouldnt have dont "apt-get install telnetd"
<LordDragon> er done
<urfr332gO> halt_, hardy is end of life so not supported as well, just a heads up. :)
<bazhang> narok401, /join #ubuntu-th for Thai
<helpmeASAP> oh stfu people! I had never ever ever successfully install any Linux guest OS using VirtualBox(never tried Windows). What's happening? Flaw
<halt_> urfr332g0 just in internal network for collecting syslogs, but the package is the same everywhere http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/cdpr
<Lesterwood> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ_wXOFQV3M
<designdream> nothing beats helpnig people that tell you to stfu
<pangolin> helpmeASAP: Please don't swear
<urfr332gO> helpmeASAP, just a heads up your last post could get you banned. :)
<pangolin> designdream: same to you.
<very_sad> halt_: lololol UMAD?
<malkauns> how do i get audio to play on a remote machine when i use ssh -X <machine ip> and start an app?
<very_sad> oops
<bazhang> very_sad, thats not helping.
<very_sad> meant that for help
<halt_> very_sad why?
<bazhang> very_sad, excessive commentary noise is not helpful here. please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<very_sad> halt_: meant that helpmenow dude
<very_sad> my bad bro <3
<helpmeASAP> I had never ever successfully install any Linux OS using VMWare or VirtualBox... I'm running lubuntu. Where's Linus Trovaldis??
<sacarlson> malkauns: you want it to sound when a remote logs into that system?
<very_sad> helpmeASAP: ahahaha.
<halt_> very_sad i don't get it
<very_sad> halt_: I meant helpmeASAP <- that guy
<very_sad> helpmeASAP: lololol UMAD?
<very_sad> ^ there
<very_sad> s/halt_/helpmeASAP/g
<bazhang> very_sad, thats enough
<xangua> !behelpful | very_sad
<ubottu> very_sad: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<urfr332gO> helpmeASAP, there is #vbox you might ask for help there as well.
<helpmeASAP> I'm going there
<malkauns> sacarlson, no, eg. if i use ssh -X then start VLC with a movie I want the audio to play on the machine i just ssh -X'd into
<designdream> malkauns: mpg123? mplayer? sox?
<sacarlson> malkauns: that should be default, the sound will come out of the system that's running the app
<malkauns> designdream, anything, take vlc for example
<urfr332gO> helpmeASAP, good luck. :)
<acidrain> ok can anyone tell me why my ubuntu installation gets aborted in the odd way that the screen gets turned off while it is loading the format disk?
<malkauns> malkauns, on mine, vlc says audio output failed...
<malkauns> ... the device "default" could not be used
<malkauns> device busy... etc.
<acidrain> it appears that my computer is still trying to load the format disk, but for some reason the screen has went off
<acidrain> and wont come back on
<Socket-_> How do you remove a service from auto starting?
<sacarlson> malkauns: you can also use the mpris api to control VLC and other media players to minimize bandwidth on the network when controling them
<designdream> malkauns: i think in command line vlc you need to specifiy the -waveout-audio-device={wavemapper} etc
<sacarlson> malkauns: oh and VLC also has a web interface so you can use that method of control also
<malkauns> hmm but u guys say it should play remotely by default
<sacarlson> malkauns: yes that what it did in the past, did something change?
<malkauns> no idea
<sacarlson> malkauns: VLC has like 6 different methods of control, just pick one that works for you
<urfr332gO> Socket-_, what is the service?
<malkauns> ah i found the problem
<acidrain> ok can anyone tell me why my ubuntu installation gets aborted in the odd way that the screen gets turned off while it is loading the format disk?
<malkauns> it was because i had a session open using NX server
<sacarlson> malkauns: loging into yourself I assume?
<malkauns> no
<malkauns> once i terminated that session it started working
<urfr332gO> acidrain, maybe a driver issue use the alternative cd for install.
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset acidrain a method with the live cd
<ubottu> urfr332gO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<easypie> where is python install on ubuntu? where the site-packages live.
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset | acidrain  a method with the live cd
<ubottu> acidrain  a method with the live cd: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<easypie> /usr/lib/python2.6?
<urfr332gO> acidrain, I'm assuming screen turned off may be a black screen here.
<maujhsn> I have got all these packages in $/var/cache/apt/archives that is taking up a lot of HDD space how do you determine what packages to remove from the system to free up resources?
<malkauns> ok next question: are there any GPU based video encoders for ubuntu/linux?
<trism> maujhsn: sudo apt-get clean; will remove those debs
<maujhsn> yes
<maujhsn> trism Thanks
<maujhsn> trism How do I treat the debs that I want to keep?
<maujhsn> trism "command"
<trism> maujhsn: you don't really need to keep any of them, they are already installed, and if you need them again later they can be redownloaded automatically when you reinstall
<maujhsn> trism "You are a GOD send":)
<acidrain> my damn internet dont even work on the ubuntu live cd lol
<acidrain> wtf
<Canadian1296> clear
<Canadian1296> oops
<acidrain> why is this happening?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: what network chip are you using?
<designdream> malkauns: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?s=304d64fea256d8a3cb2f436310379516&showforum=68 CUDA on linux?
<malkauns> designdream, oooooo k...
<very_sad> cuda encoding is cumbersome, just use your cpu and good x264 settings.
<rp-home> I'm trying to reassemble a software raid, and mdadm --assemble --scan only added 1 of the drives (I believe). Here's my fdisk output: http://pastebin.com/kXzUHGCB  . Anyone mind giving me a hand reassembling?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: sry i got disconnected. i think my ubuntu live cd is DOSing my network connection
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: what network chip are you using?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: i cant access terminal from live cd?
<avenged> nnl
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: hang on one moment man. im going to boot into the "try out linux"
<Lazerath> hello
<Lazerath> I was wondering why ubuntu live does not connecto to the interent
<avenged> hello..
<helpmeASAP> Questions!!! Where is Debian channel???
<Lazerath> hello
<maujhsn> Lazerath It does connect to the internet!
<Lazerath> ok so i can ping other computers on the local net
<avenged> haha
<Lazerath> but not get out to the inetenret
<avenged> eat it..
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: which of this information is my network chip?
<acidrain> realtek, gigabit
<ndkelly> helpmeASAP, #debian perhaps?
<Lazerath> I am sure... i know the netowrk is ok because the other two computers on that subnet get out
<acidrain> can anyone help me on why my ubuntu live cd will not connect to internet?
<acidrain> if ubuntu wont connect, what flavor of linux should i use?
<acidrain> i just want one that works
<ndkelly> acidrain, Go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers.
<Lazerath> one in windows server 2008 and the other one is a parted magic live cd
<cfhowlett> acidrain   check system/adminsistration/hardware drivers
<acidrain> ndkelly: i dont have that option
<acidrain> cfhowlett: i dont have that option
<ndkelly> acidrain, what's the version number?
<ndkelly> Or rather, which distro.
<acidrain> when i clicked on "try ubuntu without installing" it brought me to a terminal screen
<Canadian1296> Okay everyone is dead in #ubuntu-server, so I guess I'll ask here. What's the best package to use to set up a vpn server? I want to use L2TP.
<acidrain> 11.10 i think
<ndkelly> I can't remember what the 11.10 livecd looked like.
<cfhowlett> acidrain   is this the alternate .iso?
<ndkelly> Is it a wireless connection?
<ndkelly> acidrain, You may have done a minimal install by accident.
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: wired or wireless, and what chip is it realtek? Broadcom? etc...
<acidrain> cfhowlett: what do you mean by alternate iso?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: wired, realtek
<cfhowlett> acidrain   alternate iso has a text based installer and no live cd options.
<chelz> very_sad: what question?
<maujhsn> Lazerath Perhaps need to talk with your tech department about that issue!
<acidrain> i am trying to install 64bit live cd ubuntu 11.10
<ndkelly> Redownload your .iso burn it your chosen installation media, then try again. Just make sure it's the right .iso
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: how will this information you have help me?
<Canadian1296> acidrain: But are you using the Ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Server, or Ubuntu Alternate iso?
<acidrain> Canadian1296: i am using the first 64bit option here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<avenged> questions...  how to install metrick theme ??
<Canadian1296> acidrain: Okay so you got the 64 bit Ubuntu Desktop iso.
<Canadian1296> acidrain: Are you sure your computer is 64 bit?
<acidrain> Canadian1296: yes, it says it on the box
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: what is the chip?
<ndkelly> acidrain, Why do you not just use the 32bit version?
<chelz> very_sad: it'll use the android kernel. so it's as integrated as you can get
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: hang on. im going to boot into my actual ubuntu hdd.
<Canadian1296> acidrain: And what exactly is the problem you're having?
<chelz> very_sad: but by default you only see the nonandroid stuff when you dock it
<ActionParsnip> avenged: where is it from? What release are you using?
<acidrain> ndkelly: i tried 32bit, same problem. the ubuntu installed wont connect either
<acidrain> Canadian1296: the problem is, eth0 is detected, but it wont connect
<ndkelly> acidrain, Why not try installing first, then updating drivers and such to get your network running? Instead of using the livecd.
<very_sad> So it's fully integrated into  android as a subsystem?
<acidrain> and eth0 is wired
<very_sad> like then is it going to be sysvinit?
<very_sad> instead of the barebones init that android uses
<Canadian1296> acidrain: Is eth0 working on the installed version? Or faulty on both installed and live?
<chelz> very_sad: details like that haven't been released yet
<acidrain> Canadian1296: on both
<very_sad> ;l
<very_sad> ok
<acidrain> Canadian1296: works fine on windows
<acidrain> same wire, same port
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: the chip will tell us a lot
<Lazerath> ok so the firewall is not letting out that  computer
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: RTL8111/8168B PCI EXPRESSS Gigabit ethernet controller
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: is this what you mean by chip?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: yes :)
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: so will you tell me what exact information you are looking up and what you think the problem is so i can follow along?
<sparr> I'm using KDE instead of Gnome. What is the binary I need to run to get to Gnome's "System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers" so that I can update my nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: run:  echo "blacklist r8169" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf    reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> sparr: jockey
<Jordan_U> sparr: jockey-kde
<sparr> thanks
<Jordan_U> sparr: Or jockey-gtk, if you really want the GNOME version.
<Jordan_U> sparr: You're welcome.
<acidrain> ok im restarting now
<Lazerath> Jordan_U: woot woot
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: also the boot option: pci=nomsi       seems to be a thing accoring to bug 221499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221499 in linux (Ubuntu) "RTL8111/8168B does not work in Hardy" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221499
<rohit_> Hi, I have a question - I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed, but I am a Comp. Sci. major and I happen to install Labview and it is not supportable with WINE, so I need to install Windows 7. Is their any way I can transfer all my data (mainly pictures,music,videos, etc...) from Ubuntu to Windows? I really need this done very urgently
<cfhowlett> rohit dropbox
<ndkelly> rohit_, Yes. Do you have access to an external drive?
<ActionParsnip> rohit_: use your backups
<rohit_> alright
<rohit_> is their any method w/o using a external?
<scut> rohit_, www.fs-driver.org
<rohit_> because i will daul boot
<rohit_> so is it possible if i can easily just copy and paste it over to my windows 7
<ndkelly> Dropbox is always an easy option
<ndkelly> Or Box
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: damn it, now i cant boot from my other hdd. and its not listed in the boot options. it wont load my options of which device to boot from
<scut> rohit_, or use ntfs-3g to mount ntfs partition under linux
<rohit_> with fs-driver i can easily read linux formats and just drag and drop all the info over?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: lose the option then ust use the blacklist :)
<ActionParsnip> rohit_: not Ext4
<scut> rohit_, yes, dunno with the performance and not ext5
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? i cant even access my other hdd now...
<rohit_> I se
<scut> ext4*
<ActionParsnip> rohit_: Ubuntu can read and write NTFS though
<rohit_> Oh alright
<rohit_> i'll try to find an external hard drive from a friend
<rohit_> another quesiton
<rohit_> will Linux ever have a port for Labview or Autodesk?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: change it in root recovery mode (hold shift at boot), or you can do it in liveCD
<ActionParsnip> rohit_: you'd have to ask the developers
<acidrain> ok i got it. seems times have changed since i last touched a comp. lol
<Jordan_U> rohit_: The developers of Labview and Autodesk that is.
<rohit_> alright
<rohit_> thank you all!!
<rohit_> have a great night!
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: ok, i am booted up.
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: it seems that eth0 is not being detected at all...
<Kabrooks> Ok I need some advice on installing a psone emulator on ubuntu
<incognegro> Anyone got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !info psx
<ubottu> Package psx does not exist in oneiric
<MisakaImotuo> Hi. I can't seem to get things like gedit, empathy, evince, etc. to have my GTK themes applied on Ubuntu
<MisakaImotuo> I've tried Ubuntu 11.10 and Lubuntu 11.10 so far
<ActionParsnip> incognegro: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/?q=playstation
<MisakaImotuo> They work when I use unity or lxde
<MisakaImotuo> But I want to use Openbox with tint2
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: so what do you suggest now?
<ActionParsnip> incognegro: you will need to add the playdeb repo (using the deb from the site). You will also need to dextract the ROMs from YOUR playstation to use it
<MisakaImotuo> I have no idea why the themes stop applying to certain applications only when I'm running outside a DE
<incognegro> Ohhhh boy
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: not sure, i'd have a search for guides and such based on the chip name
<incognegro> That's something
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: do you suggest i take this computer back? and buy another one?
<MisakaImotuo> Also I'm launching both openbox and lxde via GDM, so that rules that out
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: for an ethernet controller, hardly
<acidrain> well it kinda seems like the thing to do... i mean this box is useless to me if it wont go online
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: you can get a PCI ethernet adapter for the price of a pack of smokes...
<acidrain> a pci ethernet adapater you say...
<acidrain> i think i have 1 of those laying around. it should work?
<MisakaImotuo> I should also note that applications like thunar, chromium (for it's GTK bits), lxappearance, etc. all work fine with my GTK theme
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: depends on the chip, worth a try
<acidrain> looks like this mobo doesnt have a pci slow
<acidrain> :/
<MisakaImotuo> I'm also using the Lubuntu-Default theme, so it can't be GTK3 issues
<incognegro> Thanx actionparsnip
<helpmeASAP> questions!!!!
<helpmeASAP> Anyone reading me??!!!!
<ndkelly> Dont ask to ask, just ask. :)
<helpmeASAP> I thought I was invisible
<Canadian1296> helpmeASAP: We can all wish we were… But none of us, including you, are.
<ndkelly> helpmeASAP, What's up?
<Canadian1296> helpmeASAP: What do you need help with?
<helpmeASAP> because no one is responding to me on another channel
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: which cbhannel?
<helpmeASAP> my boredom
<helpmeASAP> boredom
<Canadian1296> helpmeASAP: What's the name of the channel, and what were you asking them?
<ndkelly> How bored are you?
<helpmeASAP> not as bored as you
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: do you have a support question?
<ndkelly> ActionParsnip, I think he's just trolling.
<ActionParsnip> MisakaImotuo: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<helpmeASAP> my question is about VM but no one is answering
<helpmeASAP> wait a sec, are you people here paid to answer our questions?
<ndkelly> helpmeASAP, No.
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: no
<helpmeASAP> That's good
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: how is that relevant to anything?
<helpmeASAP> becasue that means you are not forced to answer
<helpmeASAP> whatever
<bazhang> helpmeASAP, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<aruncn1> helpmeASAP: Shoot your question directly
<helpmeASAP> I really can't get this VM to work, it can only run in LiveCD
<helpmeASAP> When running in LiveCD, no update and installing software right?
<helpmeASAP> ubi-prepare failed with exit code -9
<helpmeASAP> when trying to install to disk
<helpmeASAP> told you I'm invisible
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: you can update software and install all  you want
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: you are simply limited by RAM, the changes simply will not stick if you reboot
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: try a little patience
<helpmeASAP> I'm limited by RAM in guest or host machine? I have 1 GB RAM and set 300MB to guest machine
<aruncn1> helpmeASAP: If you have a usb stick, you can make persistent storage too
<dipix> helpmeASAP: aren't you trying to install it on vmware workstation?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: you can still add and remove apps in the live CD session
<toratek_net> hey there
<ndkelly> Hey toratek_net
<helpmeASAP> 3 names here, giving conflicting answers. dunno which to believe....
<toratek_net> just wanted to let everyone know that if you are looking for a VPS provider that loves ubuntu, please check out http://toratek.net/vps-servers/
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: why not try it yourself and see. it doesn't change the installed OS so you have nothing to lose...
<aruncn1> helpmeASAP: And once you prepare persistent  usb stick, you can boot the system with it and use it in routine way. tool is included in Ubuntu. Have a try
<liberal> i wonder if having a name like helpmeASAP gets you help ASAP.
<helpmeASAP> ActionParsnip: that's not what people in other channel told me
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: this is ubuntu support, I think we'll know a little better
<helpmeASAP> but some people in here told me differently yesterday
<helpmeASAP> like...
<cfhowlett> helpmeASAP   as always YMMV
<Jordan_U> toratek_net: Please don't advertise any services in #ubuntu, even if they are Ubuntu related.
<helpmeASAP> differently
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: look, boot to the live CD and uninstall some apps, it will work
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: if you reboot however, the application will be right back
<helpmeASAP> can I update and use software I install?
<toratek_net> Jordan_U worked hard to create this thing, it's really nice:) sorry to have upset you
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: personally I always advise people update ubiquity and gparted in liveCD so that the installer and partitioner are the latest versins
<helpmeASAP> I'm going you all are confusing me
<helpmeASAP> Especially when I have Down Syndrome
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: yes you can upgrade the software but your apt cache will be in your RAM as well so will take up space, you may run out if you don't have much
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: how can we tell that in a text based interface??
<helpmeASAP> can we connect to this server securely using SSL?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeASAP: to what server?
<helpmeASAP> this one
<bazhang> helpmeASAP, try #freenode
<pangolin> helpmeASAP: yes, see #freenode for info
<helpmeASAP> I connected to irc.ubuntu.com server
<bazhang> helpmeASAP, yes, that is freenode
<bazhang> helpmeASAP, ask about ssl in channel #freenode
<very_sad> LOL that guy was funny though
<very_sad> helpmeASAP
<wiky> how to install gnome3 in ubuntu11.10
<ActionParsnip> wiky: its already installed
<bazhang> wiky, gnome-shell ?
<XuMuK> wiky: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<pangolin> !notunity | wiky
<ubottu> wiky: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> wiky: if you are using Unity, it is a shell for Gnome 3
<wiky> ok i think i know ,thanks
<zormit> hi. is there a replacement for gnome-open in unity?
<ActionParsnip> zormit: use the docs lens at the bottom of unity, you can search your docs there
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: this computer officially does NOT have a pci slot. now what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: search for guides is all I can suggest, or usb. If it is a desktop PC, the PCI slots will be inside the system
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: i have a ethernet pci, and it is far from fitting the inside of this box. so i know for a fact its not a pci slot
<zormit> ActionParsnip: sorry I dont get it. I used gnome-open (with gnome2) to open files from terminal... now I search for an alternative to avoid installing libgnome2
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: gah, then find guides for the chip, or you could grab a usb thing
<chiyan> how to printer sharing  in ubuntu 11.04
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: i think i found a fix. an alternative driver
<chiyan> how to printer sharing  in ubuntu 11.04
<chiyan> how to printer sharing  in ubuntu 11.04 help me
<ActionParsnip> zormit: may have to bite the bullet dude, how many extra deps (in size) is it?
<ActionParsnip> chiyan: install samba and it should be good to go if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> chiyan: saying "please" doesn't hurt either
<diuneigh> does anyone know how to setup Ubuntu 11.10 to display on a HDMI TV through the HDMI port on the computer?  The TV doesn't recognize the source.  Just a blank screen and no sound.
<zormit> ActionParsnip: ah its ok, its only 1MB. thank you
<ActionParsnip> zormit: haha, go for it dude :)
<diuneigh> does anyone know how to setup Ubuntu 11.10 to display on a HDMI TV through the HDMI port on the computer?  The TV doesn't recognize the source.  Just a blank screen and no sound.
<bambanx> hello
<cfhowlett> bambanx   greetings
<bambanx> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> bambanx   what's your ubuntu issue?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/ this doesnt seem to work
<Justasic> so, noobish question here, but if I remove all passwords from my server and depend on ssh keys, will the server send the ssh auth key if I don't have it on my desktop? I don't want to get locked out of my box for losing the key >.>
<bambanx> cfhowlett for the moment i am trying to find a command for see a service hosting from a domain using console
<ActionParsnip> Justasic: you add the client key to the server, afair
<mehdi> hey guys im confronting a bit graphical difficulties like when i open firefox its all white unless i change its size any  idea wat should be done?
<terbocas> PacthAtoms
<hex20dec> Hey everyone, I'm trying to search through all the files in my server for a certain string and I tackle this error message every time I do it. Some results show, and then the error comes and it stops searching. This is the error: "grep: dev/log: No such device or address" and every time it's in a different location.
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: does it happen as a new user?
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, wat do u mean ? i install it recently and done all th updates and install nvidia too
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: i followed the instructions at that link, but it didnt seem to fix anything at all. now the ethernet is not showing up at all. what to do about this?
<Jordan_U> hex20dec: You need to somehow exclude /dev/ from your search.
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: make a new user, log in as the new user, run firefox
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: try a different guide then..
<hex20dec> Jordan_U: And how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> hex20dec: find's '-xdev' option might be useful (xdev does not stand for exclude /dev/ btw, it's just a coincidence).
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, there is another thing while i run ubuntu or mint as live user everything works fine but when i install them it goes on nervs
<hex20dec> Jordan_U: Haha, alright thanks.
<hex20dec> Jordan_U: Is there an exclude option for grep?
<Jordan_U> hex20dec: Not that I know of. You can check the man page yourself to be sure though.
<ActionParsnip> hex20dec: add an extra pipe:   | grep -v whatever
<hex20dec> ActionParsnip: What is -v?
<ActionParsnip> hex20dec: in(v)ert is how I remember it, makes the grep output things which DON'T match the string
<hex20dec> ActionParsnip: This is what I typed, "grep -lir  "www-data" *" from the root dir. Now do I add another grep like you said?
<ActionParsnip> hex20dec: grep -lir www-data * | grep -v notsee            change notsee for what you don't want to see.
<hex20dec> It
<hex20dec> ActionParsnip: It's not really a good option since there are a lot of directories that give me that error, and I'd have to put every one of them there. Is there any other way to simply bypass these errors?
<ActionParsnip> hex20dec: could try prepending with sudo...
<hex20dec> I'm already root.
 * okz www.aldeiaroots.com
<pangolin> okz: no advertising please
<okz> ok
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, my graphic speed is slow how can i fast it?
<bobo37773> any way to pause a process and then resume it?
<bobo37773> from outside where is was launched I mean
<Shirakawasuna> I'm pretty sure it is, but is it still impossible to have the global menu always show? It's the only thing I can't stand about unity.
<bobo37773> nevermind figued it out. kill can do it
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: tried Unity2D
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: what do i have to do to get my card interfaces to show again? when i blacklisted them like you said, it removed them
<acidrain> i unblacklisted, but they still dont show
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I'm looking for a good download manger like Internet Download Manager that allows me to sex the max server connections. Ideas?
<theadmin> somethinginteres: jdownloader can download from multiple sources (though it doesn't autodetect mirrors), other than that I know nothing, someone else might have suggestions
<somethinginteres> theadmin: thanks for the suggestion. Whilst I want a feature like d/l'ing from multiple sources I am most interested in multiple server connections to the one source. JDownloader may well do that too.
<theadmin> somethinginteres: I'm not sure it does that -- I hardly use download managers at all, except torrent clients
<taipres> firefox has some decent ones
<somethinginteres> theadmin: OK, thanks.
<somethinginteres> taipres: I work with Chrome unfortunately.
<theadmin> somethinginteres: "unfortunately"? That's good for you :P
<somethinginteres> theadmin: good for me in many ways, yes. :)
<delinquentme> if i want to search through files for a particular string .. grep is the tool I want right?
<theadmin> delinquentme: Correct.
<cfhowlett> delinquentme   yep grep
<bobo37773> delinquentme: yeah probably
<theadmin> delinquentme: grep -R -H /path/to/dir/*
<bobo37773> theadmin: might want to throw the pattern in there somewhere
<theadmin> bobo37773: Oh duh lol
<bobo37773> theadmin: hehe
<theadmin> bobo37773: grep -R -H pattern /path/to/dir/
<theadmin> bobo37773: Sorry, I'm worn out, slept for 5 hours last night -_-
<bobo37773> theadmin: bed time
<theadmin> delinquentme: See above
<theadmin> bobo37773: Meh morning here
<bobo37773> theadmin: oh well be jealous then hahahaha
<theadmin> bobo37773: This is offtopic here though, if you want to continue this please pm me (I never go to #ubuntu-offtopic myself lol)
<bobo37773> okay later everyone
<c31r2g> hello guys
<theadmin> Greetings, c31r2g
<cfhowlett> c31r2g   greetings
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: uget or fatrat or jdownloader are ok too
<c31r2g> thx :) cfhowlett
<c31r2g> ActionParsnip but idm is still good compared to speeds
<c31r2g> hi ActionParsnip :)
<sindile> anyone with experience in using ubuntu in an internet cafe - what are your experiences, what tools are you using for internet cafe management
<theadmin> sindile: I wouldn't say Ubuntu's the best OS for that personally...
<c31r2g> theadmin 1?
<acidrain> why cant i simply have an option that says "format this partition and install ubuntu"
<theadmin> sindile: But other than that, well, set up X, some lightweight login manager with autologin support, your favorite browser, postlogout script which'd erase ALL the data in the user's home directory and that's about it
<somethinginteres>  ActionParsnip: I tried FatRat. No option for max server cons. like IDM.
<theadmin> acidrain: You do, in advanced partitioning, mount any partition you want to /
<theadmin> c31r2g: Huh?
<thresh> hi guys
<acidrain> theadmin: well its too late for that. i clicked the wrong button and it wont let me go back
<acidrain> its currently formatting both of my hdd is appears
<c31r2g> do we hve anything like deepfreeze in ubuntu theadmin
<thresh> I want to inform that it's called "VLC media player", not "VLC player" as stated on http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/features-and-specs
<theadmin> c31r2g: Who is that?
<thresh> any contacts to fix?
<theadmin> thresh: webmaster@ubuntu.com
<c31r2g> theadmin deepfreeze to get your computer to the state when you start your pc on next reboot
<thresh> theadmin: thanks!
<theadmin> c31r2g: Uh, I'm not so sure, but... a live session basically?
<llutz_> c31r2g: there's ofris
<c31r2g> thanks guys saved a lot of time
<llutz_> hmm, ofris had a ppa, it's not in the standard repos...
<woozly> how to turn on compiz by default?
<parapan> hello everyone ? what could be wrong I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and the following problem: media player is not starting, also ubuntu software center is trying to load but with no result ...
<woozly> and how to get 'Application->System' menu in Ubuntu 11.10? :/
<woozly> I have install gnome-classic
<fidel> parapan: try launching them from cli and see if there is some kinf of error-output
<parapan> fidel : what commands should I use ?
<cas> Hi, I got some problems installing Ubuntu server. I got 4 ethernet ports (2 should be KVM). Once the installer reaches the network configuration the ethernet leds stop blinking. I tried to skip it and configure eth0 to eth3 after the install but I can's seem to get it working.
<nanobolic> anyone know how to access a encrypted folder? I have setup 11.04 with an encrypted home partition that I have used before and now I can't decrypt the data when logging in
<nanobolic> I have checked the wiki and did the suggestions in there but my .Private folder is still encrypted
<afsal> In my cpuinfo, i found both lm and tm in flags. Which is my processor 64 or 32 ???
<hateball> afsal: 64
<llutz_> afsal: lm = longmode = 64
<afsal> hateball: using 'arch' command i found i686. my os is 32??
<hateball> afsal: yes
<kapz> anybody knows where android channel is?
<theadmin> kapz: #android
<afsal> hateball:  Any prbm 32 bit os using in 64 bit cpu???
<kapz> theadmin: I get this message when joining ":Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<somethinginteres> where on earth is the edit button the Ubuntu CommunityDocumentation Wiki pages?
<theadmin> kapz: Well, you need to be identified with services... Register your nickname
<theadmin> somethinginteres: You need to log in to see it
<kapz> which server?
<Myrtti> kapz: freenode
<ndkelly> kapz, type '/msg nickserv  register PASSWORD EMAIL'
<ndkelly> Obviously replace password/email with the relative info.
<kapz> oh ok...thanks guys :)
<Myrtti> kapz: alternatively, identify to services if you already have an account
<ndkelly> kapz, Which is '/msg nickserv identify PASSWORD'
<somethinginteres> theadmin: Right. Thought I wasn't logged in for a sec. It's right down the very bottom of the page in plain black text. Not very noticable :)
<afsal> hateball:  Any prbm 32 bit os using in 64 bit cpu???
<NitroTiger> anybody uses retroshare on 11.10?
<Lint> afsal, no
<Myrtti> afsal: depends on your system really, if you've got more than 3.5G of RAM, you need to use the PAE kernel
<Lint> afsal, except you're limited to 3-4GB of RAM
<kapz> thanks ndkelly the last command did the job :)
<ndkelly> kapz, No problem.
<afsal> Lint: i have 1 GB RAM. But mu ubuntu is very slow
<Lint> afsal, 64 bit will not help much here
<bahamas> hello. how can I find where the files of a package are installed?
<afsal> Lint: i install 32 bit ubuntu. It is very slow
<bahamas> particularly the scripts
<FlobboTron> Morning from London UK! coffee time.
<bahamas> morning
<hateball> afsal: with 1GB ram you will probably lose performance going to 64-bit
<sobersab1e> hi.
<sobersab1e> I want to CLEAR ALL evolution data from my computer.
<sobersab1e> (personal) how can I do this ?
<afsal> hateball: what i do
<ndkelly> sobersab1e, Open Terminal, sudo apt-get remove evolution
<sobersab1e> (I referred to: http://live.gnome.org/Evolution/FAQ#How_can_I_transfer_all_my_Evolution_data_from_an_old_home_directory_to_a_new_home_directory.3F, and it is useless)
<Lint> afsal, do you have proepr video driver?
<sobersab1e> ndkelly: not the application.
<afsal> lint: yes
<recharge> hi.. how do i change my appearance of my folders in 11.10?
<Myrtti> bahamas: depending on how and where you want to view that information, for example packages.ubuntu.com lists where the files are installed by default
<mehdi> guys i use 64 bit but my grapgic is a bit slow how can i fast it?
<ndkelly> sobersab1e, Is it just to reset the program to default?
<sobersab1e> ndkelly: it is to reset my personal files/data related to evolution.
<sathish> i need help! i installed the ubuntu 11.10 in my desktop and i can't access the facebook, twitter via any browser.
<sobersab1e> (it should be something with gconf-editor)
<afsal> Lint& hateball: In my system Celeron 64 bit processor, 1 GB RAM, 80 GB HD. I installed ubuntu 32 bit. My ubuntu is very slow....
<ndkelly> sobersab1e, Could you not just uninstall it, and then reinstall afterwards?
<crackerjackz> the latest version of adobe flash seems to be buggier how do i downgrade?
<Lint> afsal, single-core?
<Stanley00> sathish: can you be more specific? maybe your ISP has blocked it?
<afsal> lint : how find?
<sathish> i connect the router with direct
<sathish> connection
<ndkelly> sathish, Do you get an error message?
<crackerjackz> what was the last "stable" version of flash? i say "stable" in quotes because flash never really has been all that stable on linux....
<hateball> afsal: Well current Ubuntu may be a bit heavy for your machine, especially if you have a weak graphics card too. It's off-topic, but you may want to take a look at something like Xubuntu or Lubuntu instead.
<Stanley00> sathish: can you ping facebook.com?
<sathish> ya i hit the url facebook.com , it works fine for couple of minute and then loading too much of time
<bahamas> Myrtti: where does it give information about the location of the files? here http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/virtualenvwrapper/filelist?
<sathish> Finally it says Page Not Display...
<sathish> ya i ping it... it works fine
<afsal> hateball: Now i'm using a mix of ubuntu with side of lxde and some gnome and some xfce...
<crackerjackz> does adobe have older versions of flash for linux on their website?
<sathish> ping facebook.com
<sathish> PING facebook.com (66.220.149.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
<sathish> 64 bytes from www-10-02-snc5.facebook.com (66.220.149.11): icmp_req=1 ttl=244 time=250 ms
<sathish> 64 bytes from www-10-02-snc5.facebook.com (66.220.149.11): icmp_req=2 ttl=244 time=248 ms
<sathish> 64 bytes from www-10-02-snc5.facebook.com (66.220.149.11): icmp_req=4 ttl=244 time=240 ms
<FloodBot1> sathish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sathish> 64 bytes from www-10-02-snc5.facebook.com (66.220.149.11): icmp_req=5 ttl=244 time=251 ms
<Axsuul> Anyone know if "config" is a valid user name?
<crackerjackz> santhish has very high latency
<llutz_> Axsuul: it is
<Lint> afsal, don't use openbox with gnome
<haylo> anyone know how to make a command so t it will run int terminal? like say the command remastersys-installer
<Axsuul> llutz: thanks
<afsal> Lint: lxde wit openbox
<sathish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852360/
<Myrtti> bahamas: yes.
<Lint> afsal, also check system monitor to know what bogs your system
<bahamas> hmm, I don't see the file I'm looking for in that list
<doda-> anyone has problems with ubuntu not finding some wifi networks ?
<Myrtti> bahamas: you can also try the search package contents-thingie
<doda-> i'm using lubuntu, and the hardware is packard bell dot s, similar to acer
<sathish> i access via empathy is nice.. only the problem in browser access
<sathish> like this
<bahamas> Myrtti: I found it. it's named differently. actually, it doesn't have the .sh extension
<bahamas> Myrtti: thanks for your help
<gordon1234> haylo, creat a ~/bin folder and put your scripts in it and they will run as commands as long as you have the chmod +x set
<Lint> how to make ubuntu to "remember" my wlan0 adapter?
<afsal> Lint: Now my system is alright.Because i'm installed ubuntu with this method http://resplect.com/?q=node/29
<doda-> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x  this is the card
<Lint> right now system thinks it's not in when its not connected
<doda-> Lint how do you mean remmember ?
<afsal> Lint: But ubuntu 11.10 is slow
<Stanley00> !pm sathish
<crackerjackz> maybe somethin g in santhish host file preventing him from accessing facebook via his web browser
<Lint> to have all the settings and firewall rules be applied whenever it's in or not
<Stanley00> !pm | sathish
<ubottu> sathish: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<doda-> wlan0 is the wifi device, network manager remembers network names and similar
<Lint> firewall doesn't do anything new when this adapter arrives
<sathish> i dont know  what should be wrong on my desktop
<haylo> gordon1234, do you put that with /etc and /sbin and all that?
<crackerjackz> sathish, check your host file
<crackerjackz> and tell me if you see something in there for facebook.com
<doda-> how do i use a newer kernel with ubuntu ?
<gordon1234> satish, you probably want to go a traceroute facebook.com and paste the results, but it should be in a comms or networking channel
<doda-> i mean "the right way" to install
<sobersab1e> ndkelly: thank you for your help.
<doda-> some good ppa or something
<crackerjackz> sathish, yes do not flood the channel.. paste results to http://pastebin.com
<crackerjackz> or some other service similar to pastebin
<ankitb> can any suggest me "network analysis group" on IRC
<gordon1234> sathish, you probably want to go a traceroute facebook.com and paste the results, but it should be in a comms or networking channel
<sobersab1e> guys does somebody know the full list of gconftool keys related to evolution ?
<chaospsychex> if I am in gnome and i press ctrl+alt+f1 what is that called? a shell? virtual console?
<Axsuul> What would you guys call a user that configures or provisions the system? config? sysadmin?
<sathish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852370/
<haylo> gordon1234, should /bin be in the home dir or can it be in the file system?
<gordon1234> haylo, no, create a bin folder in your own home folder. Open terminal and enter mkdir bin and you are done
<terminhell> ello ello
<ndkelly> sobersab1e, Not a problem/
<crackerjackz> sathish, run this command with out qoutes "traceroute facebook.com"
<chaospsychex> what does tty stand for
<gordon1234> haylo, keep it in your home folder, you don't really want to go messing about in system folders if you don't need to.
<sobersab1e> ndkelly: what do you mean ?
<haylo> ok i need it in somewhere it will stay for remastersys gordon1234    but thank you
<malkauns> with telnet how do u get it just to *test* port connectivity and disconnect and give me the success/fail result?
<sobersab1e> ndkelly: I did not use your suggestion. uninstalling would remove system files, not user data. so, thanks for the effort, but NO, THANKS.
<haylo> gordon1234, i c its just more because i dont know what im doing- its ok its ac ontrolled system thank you :)
<ndkelly> sobersab1e, I was referring to '<sobersab1e> ndkelly: thank you for your help.'
<crackerjackz> sathish, then paste the results in a pastebin
<sobersab1e> ndkelly: ok.
<crackerjackz> sathish, also check your hosts file
<gordon1234> haylo, yep, I don't have much of a clue either :-)
<crackerjackz> haylo, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<crackerjackz> haylo, the /bin directory is for bin files
<crackerjackz> are you familiar with the heiarchy in linux?
<crackerjackz> file system heiarchy*
<haylo> i have a really cool iso made with remastersys- i need the new user to be able to execute some commands though (me) and i really need to make some bash scripts i guess
<crylx> hi, im trying to join a ubuntu server to Windows AD with likewise-open and then install squid with AD auth. but the install complains that likewise-open is not compatible with winbind when using as a pam module. in the end authentication against AD does not work. how could i solve this issue?
<haylo> crackerjackz, yeah i am studying linux in school
<sathish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852378/
<crackerjackz> haylo, well chmod is what you would use to set permissions
<Ben64> is it possible to create a user that can use rsync, but cannot log in to a terminal via ssh?
<haylo> i just got tired of always making the same mistaked and because of it am unintentionally building my own distro
<Kindari> I have a monitor connected to a server, I want to be able to control whats on it via ssh. I was thinking best solution would probably be using screen or tmux. Would any body have other opinions? And if that is the way to go, can I configure either to drop into a screen/tmux session at startup automaticly?
<Ben64> Kindari: control what exactly
<Kindari> I want the monitor to mirror the ssh session.
<Ben64> oh, well then screen would work for that
<sathish> crackerjackz, This is my hosts file .http://paste.ubuntu.com/852370/
<somsip> Kindari: I run tmux on servers i maintain. Just setup an alias to "autossh -t tmux a" once tmux is running and that's about it
<haylo> Kindari it needs X-forwarding set and your monitor need an ip i think
<crylx> Ben64: usermod the user's shell to /bin/false
<mehdi> does anybody know how can i run *.pbk in linux?
<Ben64> crylx: that will still allow rsync?
<crylx> Ben64: i think so, yes. you can try, it's a quick change
<sathish> crackerjackz, this is traceroute of facebook .   http://paste.ubuntu.com/852378/
<ssta> Ben64: sudo passwd -l username
<Ben64> crylx: cool, thanks
<crylx> Ben64: no problem
<ssta> Ben64: don't set the user shell to false
<Ben64> :o
<crylx> ssta: why not?
<Kindari> somsip: thanks.
<Ben64> its not my user btw, gonna set up an acct on my server for raspberry pi mirror
<sathish> gordon1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/852378/
<ssta> crylx: because it means the user can't do almost anything
<Ben64> thats the point :)
<Ben64> all it needs is a place to rsync disc images, and be accessible via http
<crylx> ssta: i expected that is what Ben64 wants
<haylo> Kindari basically ssh is a computer to computer protocol monitors are terminals that usually get data from a hdmi or vga.
<ssta> well, try it and see I guess
<Rmn> Hey, I installed 11.10 in my desktop and it won't boot. Everything seem alright until grub has to show up, then video card stops working
<sathish> it will work whenever clear the browser and then hit the facebook.com , it will work for after couple of minute and then it say's Page Not Found
<crackerjackz> sathish, the 12th hop completely timed out
<crackerjackz> sathish, send me your hosts file
<sathish> i google it . for this issue . it says disable your ipv6
<crackerjackz> sathish, it doesn't have anything to do with that
<crackerjackz> sathish, may i have a look at your hosts file?
<sathish> crackerjackz, this is my hosts file http://paste.ubuntu.com/852370/
<crackerjackz> sathish, what does nslookup facebook.com return?
<gordon1234> sathish, I don't really understand the hop between 10.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.1, but other than that, it looks ok. The last hop is Facebook
<crackerjackz> sathish, are you behind 2 routers?
<crackerjackz> gordon1234, but the last hop completely timed out for him
<sathish> crackerjackz,  this is the look of nslookup    http://paste.ubuntu.com/852382/
<crackerjackz> sathish, how do you have your network setup?
<gordon1234> crackerjacz, it isn't a timeout, it keeps going until the hop count on the treaceroute is reached ... try it yourself
<sathish> crackerjackz,  via wired connection in my office
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm's login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<crackerjackz> gordon1234, the astricks on hop 12 means that it timed out
<crackerjackz> sathish, so you are at work? are you sure they don't have facebook blocked?
<sathish> i have dual OS in my system, but i access via windows 7 nice
<sathish> crackerjackz,  ya not blocked because my colleagues access fine in windows 7
<usuario> xxx
<usuario> porno
<crackerjackz> sathish, this is just a guess but try adding this to your hosts file
<crackerjackz> 69.171.229.11 facebook.com
<she-ra> i tried to make a network shared folder with samba, but when I try to connect to it from windows xp it doesnt show up?
<she-ra> i see the computer, but not the share
<crackerjackz> she-ra, i'm not familiar on how to access linux shares from a windows machine but maybe ubottu can help with !samba
<crackerjackz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sathish> crackerjackz, Still i have a same problem
<she-ra> what does sudo chown nobody.nogroup /srv/samba/share/ do?
<she-ra> this guide says to do it but it doesnt say why or what it does https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<sweb1> any program to change truetype fonts meta data in ubuntu ?
<she-ra> i get that its giving ownership to nobody.nogroup but what does that do
<she-ra> ie: is it safe to do
<c31r2g> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sina_> guys, I've got a git question, what does "@{1}" mean in "git diff @{1}" ?
<c31r2g> sina_ hey you here
<crackerjackz> sathish, ask in #networking
<gordon1234> sathish, when you logon to Windows, are you part of a Domain controller. When you logon to Ubuntu, do you logon to the same domain?
<she-ra> it is helpful to have links to the complete manual for samba, but yeah, anybody else know how I can get my share to show up in windows?
<Kartagis> sina_: ask in #git or #bash
<crackerjackz> i can't remember the exact command i am trying to search every mounted partition for a file called libflashplayer.so   i tried find -f / libflashplayer.so but it says unknown predicate -f.. i can't remember the exact command
<sathish> gordon1234, i cant understand what is the meaning same domain
<crackerjackz> maybe something like...
<crackerjackz> find / -name libflashplayer.so
<gordon1234> sathish, in a work environment, groups of PCs are usually part of a Domain. This make managing the PCs a lot easier, but it is also where central policies are kept regarding Internet access etc.
<mansoor> Anyone know why my graphics card sucks on linux when it rocks on widnows? and how to fix it? Ihave an NVidia gtx 250 and I have restricted drivers enabled and installed but for a WebGl  application on windows i get 60 FPS on linux I get 20 if I'm lucky :((
<gordon1234> sathish, In Windows 7, if you look until Computer Properties, it will tell you if you are part of a domain or part of a workgroup.
<Ghrim> So I'm using xubuntu with firefox nightly. I can deal with how windows scrolls (instantly, but not smooth), and I like how mac scrolls (smoothly, but with no delay), but I just can't handle how xubuntu scrolls (smoothly, but still to the same fixed distances of windows, and it does this by just slowly moving to whatever you would have scrolled to on windows). Is there any way I can make it scroll how macs do, or failing that, how window
<theadmin> Ghrim: It's a Firefox problem -- go to settings, it has an option of "Enable smooth window scrolling" there. That bugs out sometimes, try unchecking it
<neil_d> type to use pxe to network boot a copy of ubuntu 11.10 ... but the boot stops :( ... the client says "Scanning disk for index files.." ... then I get a line "Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 DIsk 1': ... what could be wrong?
<theadmin> Ghrim: Unfortunately I can't tell you where exactly that is, since I haven't used Firefox for ages :(
<Ghrim> ah thanks, found it, much better :)
<sweb> any program to change truetype fonts meta data in ubuntu ?
<theadmin> Ghrim: GLaD you fixed it :D
<gordon1234> neil_d, are you using a laptop? If so, are you using the hard-wired network port?
<mattbag> hi
<teerex> Hi, Im having trouble trying to make aliases. When I add them to bash.rc it doesnt do a thing
<Kartagis> teerex: do you source afterwards?
<Nicekiwi> all my sound just stopped working
<Nicekiwi> help
<teerex> source?
<Kartagis> teerex: source bash.rc
<teerex> oh alright
<teerex> one sec
<MartinDK> source .bashrc
<connoisseur> hey guys i get poor sound quality even after installing the restricted extras.. pls help.
<Rurd2di> xit
<Nicekiwi> all my sound just stopped working, HELP!?
<Kartagis> what vpn server is compatible with ubuntu's native vpn client?
<BoomerBile> if i want to run java applications on a headless web server which package should i install?
<Kartagis> BoomerBile: jre
<teerex> Ah, that worked! Thanks a lot man
<Kartagis> np
<fors|2> re
<fors|2> русские есть?
<BoomerBile> Kartagis, default-jre-headless?
<Nicekiwi> :/
<llutz_> teerex: the file usually is named .bashrc , if you really named it bash.rc, you'll have to source it from .bashrc to get it read on startup
<DJones> !ru | fors|2
<ubottu> fors|2: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Kartagis> BoomerBile: oh, I failed to read it completely. no idea man
<newbie0815> hi
<MartinDK> ......what hell is it .All men are talking in a same channel, how to figure out the topics
<fors|2> DJones: там сообщения не отсылаются, кажется
<theadmin> MartinDK: When two people are having some sane conversation inside the room, they just address each other by name
<fors|2> DJones: 17:05:28] Не могу отослать данные на канал
<DJones> fors|2: Sorry, I don't speak russian
<theadmin> fors|2: Нужно зарегестрировать ник (/msg nickserv register ПАРОЛЬ E-MAIL)
<theadmin> DJones: (s)he's having trouble joining the channel
<llutz_> #freenode
<neil_d> gordon1234: yes I am using a laptop, and its wired port.
<neil_d> gordon1234: I don't think that pxe will work with anything else.
<hahaha_> Hi,i hava a problem,how can i distinguish files from different users in MLDonkey?
<hahaha_> all downloaded files mixed in one folder*_*
<ruiz> ...
<hahaha_> Does anyone meet the problem?
<ZeusCool> Hi, is linux command line scripts written in perl, phyton or something else?
<llutz_> ZeusCool: whatever you like, mostly those are shellscripts (posix/bash)
<hateball> ZeusCool: Usually shell-scripts are in bash, or perl
<ZeusCool> Thanks llutz and hateball
<ZeusCool> bash is new for me, perl I've heared about it
<RawProduce> for the record, tasksel sucks and needs to be killed
<ZeusCool> if the logic is similar to php, I should be fine
<llutz_> ZeusCool: bash is the defaul user-shell on most linux distros
<fairuz> Hi, can I add a command that needs sudo at startup?
<llutz_> ZeusCool: i doubt you will find lots of php-similarities in bash-syntax...
<ZeusCool> my point was that i've created a script that has most of it's parts repeatable and i wanted to create an array and a for loop instead of copy/paste a lot of times
 * ndkelly is away: Away
<llutz_> !away | ndkelly
<ubottu> ndkelly: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ZeusCool> and in order to do that, i have to know the language syntaxt that i will look for :)
<ZeusCool> thanks again !!
<RawProduce> fairuz: add "[your user] ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" to /etc/sudoers
<llutz_> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ ZeusCool
<RawProduce> you'll be able to use sudo without a password prompt
<llutz_> fairuz: add it to /etc/rc.local
<vega-> my oneiric install suddenly wants to remove a bunch of :i386 packages, is this ok? it is a 64bit install
<franzmaulwurf> hey
<vega-> just wondering why now..
<llutz_> RawProduce:pls do not advise this here. if one really needs sudo without password, limit the commands to those the user really needs to run adn don't use ALL
<fairuz> RawProduce: yea but i just need it for that particular command
<fairuz> not all
<fairuz> thanks llutz
<RawProduce> it's not like most people run an SSH server on their machines
<RawProduce> I don't see what the problem is
<llutz_> RawProduce: ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL            is a potential security issue
<RawProduce> again, for a desktop PC in someone's home, meh
<llutz_> RawProduce: keep permissions as restricted as possible
<llutz_> RawProduce: wherever you are
<RawProduce> on a production machine, sure
<llutz_> RawProduce: wherever you are
<RawProduce> tinfoil is cheap these days, huh?
<llutz_> RawProduce: do what you want on isolated machines in a lab, not on anything connected the any net
<soreau> As it turns out, there are a lot of people that run ssh servers on their machines
<linocisco> is there any imagebin? most sites are banned in office network
<onasis> need some advice on setting up ubuntu audio side, as i got crackley flakey audio
<llutz_> machines don't need ssh to be attacked
<RawProduce> they do need the user to execute something funny though
<onasis> is ubuntu any good on the audio side, as it appears not to be very easy for the user on the audio side
<llutz_> home-user, clicking everthing they find ("eyh, i'm on my local desktop")
<RawProduce> most home users will only be installing packages from the official repo
<llutz_> RawProduce: you haven't been reading here for more than a few minutes, have you
<RawProduce> I agree in theory, but in practise, the risk is negligible
<tnt> Anyone knows where to look for installer failure ? (I got a shell during the install but can't find where the installer would log stuff ...)
<RawProduce> tnt: might be on the other virtual terminals? try ctrl-alt-f[1-9]
<EriksLV> hello! :]
<dhuruv> hiiiiiiiiii
<EriksLV> any ready-to-install packages for httpd 2.4.1 ?
<tnt> RawProduce: ah yes indeed ... how could I have missed it.
<vega-> EriksLV: apache?
<ServerSage> EriksLV: Do you mean Apache?
<EriksLV> yea
<llutz_> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.20-1ubuntu1.2 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<llutz_> EriksLV: you'll have to look for a ppa  or build yourself
<fireball001> Hi!
<RawProduce> I have a git repo owned by whoever:git with drwxrwsr-x permissions on the objects directory, yet whenever a commit is made, the setgid flag seems to be ignored and the written files/dirs end up with drwxr-sr-x permissions - what am I missing?
<fireball001> I wanna know how to change the login window in ubuntu natty, I already know how to change the background, I wanna change the login window completely!
<vega-> my oneiric install suddenly wants to remove a bunch of :i386 packages, is this ok? it is a 64bit install. Just wondering why this happens now suddenly..
<vega-> (ie. suggests apt-get autoremove)
<ServerSage> vega-: Perhaps packages that have been moved to 64bit?  What are the packages?
<geirha> RawProduce: The setgid bit on a directory only affects the ownership of files created within, not the permission bits.
<llutz_> RawProduce: use ACLs or try to change umask. default umask = 0022
<geirha> RawProduce: You'll either have to enable acl and set some default acls on the dir, or just make sure your umask is set to 0002
<RawProduce> what's acls?
<llutz_> !acl
<llutz_> RawProduce: man setfacl, man getfacl
<RawProduce> ah, access control list
<vega-> ServerSage: http://pastebin.com/9FFsVAsN
<RawProduce> thanks, I'll take a look at that
<geirha> RawProduce: access control lists. Gives you more fine grained control of file permissions.
<NyLes> i received a prompt that ubuntu will run in low graphics mode?
<vega-> ServerSage: there seem to be duplicates of all those.. ie. both i386 and amd64
<vega-> ServerSage: i'm just suspicious why this happens now.. as this system has been running for almost 6monts now
<ServerSage> vega-: I don't know why some of those would even be installed as 64 bit versions have been around for a while.
<fireball001> I wanna know how to change the login window in ubuntu natty, I already know how to change the background, I want to  change the login window completely, any guesses?
<bmonkj> vega-, I can only imagine that you have had some 32bit version of a program installed that had these as dependencies
<vega-> bmonkj: could be yes, i'd guess it's safe to run autoremove..
<bmonkj> vega-, I would assume so
<fireball001> anyone?
<NyLes> i'm having black screen please help..
<sathish> Hi, i  installed Ubuntu 11.10 in my office desktop, i can't access any social website like facebook,twitter...
<ServerSage> sathish: Do you mean you open a browser and can't browse anywhere?
<bmonkj> NyLes, have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<sathish> ServerSage, ya
<NyLes> bmonkj: yeah but still black screen no text at all..
<ServerSage> sathish: Is the network up?
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm's login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<sathish> ServerSage, it works fine in Empathy chat and terminal using command ping
<NyLes> bmonkj: the monitpor will somewhat blink after presseng ctrl+alt+f1 but still black..
<llutz_> sathish: can you access any other websites?
<ServerSage> sathish: Does your browser work for other sites?  I assume you are using firefox.
<bmonkj> NyLes, hard to say what is up with that, what has happend before this?
<sathish> ServerSage, yes only some websites only i cant access
<sathish> like facebook ....
<llutz_> sathish: ask you admin about filtering or proxy settings
<NyLes> bmonkj: im trying to install my video card..
<llutz_> your*
<fireball001> can somone assist me in changing my gdm theme?
<narok401> hi
<narok401> my name narok
<ServerSage> sathish: What llutz suggests is also my next guess.  :)
<narok401> i wron security
<vlt> !ask | narok401
<ubottu> narok401: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sathish> in my office me only using linux system, so that admin said your side only a problem.
<narok401> hi
<narok401> i speek thai
<fidel> narok401: no need to introduce yourself - we do see your name already. feel free to directly start qith your question
<sathish> because no proxy in my office.
<ServerSage> sathish: Are they filtering sites?
<bmonkj> NyLes, Im not really sure what you can do then, boot from a live cd, but if you can go back to the old conf I dont know
<sathish> but my colleagues access in windows and i also access via windows in my desktop
<ServerSage> sathish: Are you able to ping these sites from a terminal?  "ping facebook.com"
<narok401> ping google.com
<spitzi> Good day. I ran a VNC server on my home PC. When I connect to it remotely or locally, the VNC client shows this almost empty environment -- http://tinyurl.com/86he6ho . Right-clicking the "Desktop" there doesn't bring up any menu. Maybe this has to do with some X-server stuff, of which I know very little. Any advice on how I can get a normal-looking Desktop ?
<llutz_> sathish: if that only happens to some social-media sites, its most likely not an ubuntu-issue
<sathish> only ubuntu will have problem like that , ya i will ping .
<spitzi> Sorry, got disconnected.
<ServerSage> sathish: If that is what you think you must be new to computers.
<spitzi> BTW, my home PC runs Ubuntu 11.10
<sathish> ServerSage, i google it for this issue, it says Clear ur browser and disable IPV6
<vlt> spitzi: You have to run a desktop environment like gnome-session in your Xvnc screen first.
<ServerSage> sathish: Did it ping?
<spitzi> vlt: before I invoke an instance of the vncserver or after ?
<sathish> i did it, then hit the facebook.com, it will work for couple of minutes Finally it said Page Can't Be Load
<vlt> spitzi: After. You see the terminal? Try to run gnome-session there.
<spitzi> vlt: "Error: could not acquire name of session bus."
<spitzi> *on
<ServerSage> sathish: Sounds like a DNS problem to me.
<sathish> ServerSage, k what should need to do...
<fuhewkf> where should i post questions about 12.04?
<llutz_> sathish: "wget http://www.facebook.com"   does it download the index.html(php)?
<ikonia> fuhewkf: the channel #ubuntu+1
<Atlantic777> I've installed some lenses, they were packed in a deb. How to restart dash or unity to see them? Or should they be in the dash automatically?
<fuhewkf> ikonia: thanks
<ServerSage> sathish: Did you try what llutz suggested?
<sathish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852457/
<linocisco> which tool I might need to convert from DVD videos to mp3 files?
<ServerSage> sathish: Do you know if your browser has a proxy setup?
<sathish> ya it download the index page
<sathish> No i set a NO PROXY
<llutz_> sathish: what browser did you try to use?
<ServerSage> sathish: I realize your office does not have a proxy, that doesn't mean your browser doesn't have one set up.
<sathish> the same issue in all of the browser like firefox chromium etc
<NyLes> what is the difference of using "nv" driver with "nvidia" driver in terms of performance?
<fireball001> sathish have u installed a firewall?
<sathish> sorry i didn't understand
<fireball001> have u installed a firewall sathish?
<sathish> ya i disable the firewall using sudo ufw diable
<fireball001> from where are u?
<utente_> che possa aiutarmi a risolvere un problema audio
<fireball001> from where are u sathish?
<sathish> India
<Myrtti> !it | utente_
<ubottu> utente_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fireball001> know HINDI sathish?
<sathish> No Only English , tamil
<Nightedge> Salut
<sathish> fireball001, ya i disable the firewall using this command sudo ufw disable
<NyLes> what is the difference of using "nv" driver with "nvidia" driver in terms of performance?
<jmoerk> NyLes: if you mean 3d performance the nvidia driver is much better
<NyLes> jmoerk: oh thanks..
<test1> hi
<sathish> fireball001,what should be missing in my side
<test1> hi 2 all
<test1> any plz suggest me centralize IDS system for ubuntu
<Name141> Is there a way to get the Gnome2/Old look back in 11.10 ?
<sreejith> hello
<jatt> there is no way
<jatt> install xfce
<jatt> is the nearest thing to do
<Name141> xubuntu-desktop /
<Name141> ?
<crizzy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> Name141: You can install gnome-fallback, it looks like gnome2 but the behaviour is somewhat different
<crizzy> not much
<crizzy> except you gotta hold alt when right-clicking on applets on panel
<jatt> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<spitzi> vlt: ok, got it, had to chmod 755 my /etc/.xinitrc
<Name141> theadmin: how would I select it during user login?
<theadmin> Name141: It'd be listed as "gnome-fallback"
<theadmin> Name141: Err, "Gnome Fallback", rather
<Name141> apt-get install gnome-fallback claims there is no package named that
<test1> hi
<Name141> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Name141> oh
<compdoc> Name141, I think I used sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<compdoc> Name141, but it seems to break some small things
<Name141> compdoc: I was just going by http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<kalimojo> how do i find out what version of gnome im running ?
<spitzi> Thanks, bye.
<Wiz_KeeD> what version of eclipse is in the ubuntu repository?
<llutz_> !info eclipse  | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<kalimojo> how do i find out what version of gnome im running ?
<Wiz_KeeD> so the version i get using apt-get is 3.7.0??
<mgaunard> kalimojo: read the about gnome panel
<Name141> theadmin: I'm wondering if they (ubuntu) will further (en)force Unity later ?
<Name141> later = next release
<llutz_> kalimojo: alt-f2 "gnome-about"
<NyLes> does opening Home usually takes about 3-5 seconds?
<kalimojo> llutz_ i tried alt-f2 . there was no "gnome-about" option
<NyLes> does opening Home folder usually takes about 3-5 seconds?
<Wiz_KeeD> llutz, so if i do apt-get install eclipse i get version 3.7.0?
<Wiz_KeeD> ubuntu 10.4 that is
<llutz_> !info eclipse  natty
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-8ubuntu3 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 120 kB
<llutz_> Wiz_KeeD: 3.5.2 you get
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm...
<Wiz_KeeD> i wanted 3.7.0
<Wiz_KeeD> that can only be done with manual installation which i allmost failed
<crizzy> !info eclipse oneiric
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<crizzy> there's your 3.7 :)
<Wiz_KeeD> what's that?
<Ben64> I want to enable rsync while simultaneously disabling ssh login, how can I?
<crizzy> oneiric = 11.10
<llutz_> crizzy: hes on Natty
<Wiz_KeeD> i have 10.4
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i did do apt-get update and upgrade
<crizzy> 10.04 you mean?
<Wiz_KeeD> if that makes any difference
<crizzy> that's not natty
<Wiz_KeeD> yes crizzy
<compdoc> Ben64, those arent much related
<crizzy> !info eclipse presice
<ubottu> 'presice' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Ben64> compdoc: how are they not
<crizzy> !info eclipse precise
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.1-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for any all)
<llutz_> !info eclipse  lucid
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.3 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i find out so i can tell you guys
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<llutz_> lucid it is, but still 3.5.2
<crizzy> Wiz_KeeD: well, if you wait a little you can update 10.04 straight to 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> the exact distro version etc
<testlinux>  /msg NickServ identify connected
<llutz_> Wiz_KeeD: lsb_release -sc
<crizzy> Wiz_KeeD: or, start updating to 11.10.. but that's a long route
<DJones> testlinux: Time for a new password
<Wiz_KeeD> no way i'm moving from 10.4, been there hated it and had loads of problems
<Wiz_KeeD> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<compdoc> Ben64, each is a service. an rsync service requires some setup, as does ssh. but one does not require the other to be running
<Wiz_KeeD> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Ben64> compdoc: rsync uses ssh
<Wiz_KeeD> that's what happens when i do apt-get install eclipse
<llutz_> Wiz_KeeD: use sudo
<Wiz_KeeD> i did use sudo
<llutz_> Wiz_KeeD: any other packagemanager open
<Wiz_KeeD> idk...
<Wiz_KeeD> should i reboot or logout/login?
<testlinux> hi
<testlinux> hi 2 all
<testlinux> any one suggest me for centralise IDS system
<ikonia> testlinux: tripwire and snort
<P0bailey> suricata
<testlinux> ikonia: ya but snort is not centralise. It for one network only
<ikonia> testlinux: it's for any network that that node is connected to
<testlinux> ok
<P0bailey> testlinux, http://www.openinfosecfoundation.org/index.php/downloads take a look to suricata
<ikonia> testlinux: you can also have multiple nodes on different networks reporting to a central snort node
<Wiz_KeeD> and what would installing eclipse on ubuntu using a tar version from here http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ ?
<Wiz_KeeD> what would that imply?
<testlinux> ikonia: It is for IDS not IPS
<ikonia> testlinux: that's why I said tripwire & snort
<compdoc> Ben64, funny, but I use rsync all the time and never knew it used ssh. I do use it without passwords, if thats what your original question asked
<testlinux> ikonia: ok tripwire is used as IPS
<ikonia> testlinux: no, its an IDS
<Ben64> compdoc: nah, i just want to enable rsync but not let someone ssh in, i tried setting the user's shell to /bin/false but that breaks rsync
<testlinux> ikonia: But I want IPS. preventions also
<ikonia> testlinux: it can be used as an IPS too, depending on how you configure it
<ikonia> testlinux: couple it with snort and you'll have a very well covered setup
<lng> hi! why mysqlnd is not default driver for php?
<lng> on Ubuntu
<kazoooka> .
<NyLes> help me, i have no sound :D the icon for sound is just "-----"
<NyLes> help me, i have no sound :D the icon for sound is just "-----"
<capcook> probably right click and activate
<chid> hi, I recently resumed from a hibernate but accidentally rebooted, how can I resume from the hibernate file again?
<NyLes> help me, i have no sound :D the icon for sound is just "-----"
<RawProduce> are there any known issues with the permissions of /tmp (no write for group or others) being modified when installing package X in 11.10?
<RawProduce> I've had this problem twice now
<llutz_> RawProduce: can you reproduce what package causes this?
<___MAX> Hi , i make folder in my home directory dpkg-repack and i give the following command in the terminal sudo fakeroot -u dpkg-repack ' dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut f1' error came up  apkg-repack:package dpkg --get-selections ....   .   not installed
<RawProduce> trying to do so now, I suspect it's tasksel when installing lamp
<llutz_> RawProduce: write a bugreport then
<Atlantic777> Does anyone use lens-video and scope-video for searching youtube from the dash?
<wendico> Hello, i wish to watch TV in my Ubuntu with a DVB-T usb stick. Is it posible? how?
<RawProduce> llutz_: will do after I confirm what's causing it
<___MAX> >	Hi , i make folder in my home directory dpkg-repack and i give the following command in the terminal sudo fakeroot -u dpkg-repack ' dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut f1' error came up apkg-repack:package dpkg --get-selections .... . not installed
<___MAX> i am trying to backup all installed package
<llutz_> RawProduce: there had been some guys having this problem, but none could tell what they did before...
<llutz_> noone*
<Guest3502> hello, i have installed ubuntu + bumblebee how can I switch to my integrated intel video card ?
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i install the latest version of eclipse on ubuntu 10.04?
<samba35>  /msg nickserv identify oracletoindia!!7
<Myrtti> samba35: time to change password
<vlt> samba35: You should change your password ASAP.
<Atlantic777> wendico: xawtv maybe?
<samba35> yeeeeeeh
<samba35> sorry
<crizzy> :D
<Atlantic777> !xawtv
<samba35> do u have any idea how
<wendico> Atlantic777: trying right away, ill post you my feedback
<llutz_> samba35: /msg nickserv help set
<samba35> ok
<RawProduce> whoops, it was my fault
<Guest3502> hello, i have installed ubuntu + bumblebee how can I switch to my integrated intel video card ?  my laptop is running out of battery help please;)
<RawProduce> didn't realise that setting a+rwxs on /tmp would cause xorg to fail to start
<llutz_> RawProduce: layer-8-bug
<RawProduce> layer-8 = human?
<llutz_> yup
<RawProduce> :)
<Atlantic777> Guest3502: it's hybrid graphics? Maybe you can turn it on/off in the BIOS...
<FiLgr> hello... does anyone use netbeans in ubuntu? i would like to know if its ok to activate the 'netbeans' option in Plugins->Settings.
<Guest3502> Atlantic777, not sure i got a Asus n55sf laptop ( but i haven't see any option to turn on/off the video)
<dsadasd> I want to ask how to connect using TOR anyone here can tell me where I can ask somone?
<samba35> how do i .php page
<fireball_> can someone suggest me how to change the entire login window? I use natty. I already downloaded 2 themes from gnome-look but I cant figure out how to apply them.
<Atlantic777> dsadasd: take a look at http://torproject.com
<Atlantic777> dsadasd: you probably need tor, and privoxy
<Nuit> hello. How can I disable a malfunctioning Shift key that is always "being pressed" because of a bad electronic connection? I have tried to used xkeycaps but it gives an error while trying to disable the key. Thanks.
<Atlantic777> Nuit: mabybe xmodmap
<jatt> buy a new keyboard
<Atlantic777> +1 ^ :D
<wendico> :)
<RawProduce> oh weird, there were two problems - the first was my "fix" and the second was this command, executed from /tmp:  "sudo dpkg -x php5-sqlite_5.3.5-1ubuntu7.7_i386.deb ./"
<RawProduce> that command changes the permissions of /tmp
<RawProduce> I don't understand why that is
<jatt> a bug in the installation script
<RawProduce> doesn't dpkg -x just extract?
<Shvelo> Hello, can i uninstall modules from system?
<Shvelo> i have a wireless card and i have installed b43 driver which doesn't work for me, i'm using ndiswrapper now but b43 loads on boot and conflicts with ndiswrapper
<Shvelo> i have to run modprobe -r b43 ssb ndisswrapper && modprobe ndiswrapper
<Shvelo> every time manually
<RawProduce> dpkg -x does it with other packages too
<RawProduce> surely this is a bug?
<Nuit> jatt and Atlantic777  : I already have a USB keyboard attached, but the "internal" keyb keeps pushing "Shift"
<Nuit> Atlantic777, how can I use xmodmap to disable the Shift key?
<Dr_willis> disable it for just one keyboard?
<Atlantic777> Nuit: I'm not sure... maybe you can map it to some null value.
<NyLes> help me, i have no sound :D the icon for sound is just "-----"
<Atlantic777> NyLes: can you post the output of: aplay -l
<NyLes> Atlantic777 invalild option?
<NyLes> help me, i have no sound :D the icon for sound is just "-----"
<NyLes> subthalamus: hi..
<RawProduce> ah, it is indeed a bug - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=502496
<ubottu> Debian bug 502496 in dpkg "warn of permissions damage extracting just to "/tmp"" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<zenon> dpkg or sudo dpkg -l <packagename>
<zenon> dpkg --list
<NyLes> subthalamus: hi..
<NyLes> help me, i have no sound :D the icon for sound is just "-----"
<NyLes> aplay -l results with no soundcards found
<crypto_rebel> hello
<crypto_rebel> is there anyone who can help me?
<fireball_> how can I set any background in nautilus backgrounds and emblems? I know it uses png file , but I cannot figure out what should be their resolution! I use natty.
<Nuit> hello. How can I disable a malfunctioning Shift key that is always "being pressed" because of a bad electronic connection? I have tried to used xkeycaps but it gives an error while trying to disable the key. Thanks.
<kapz> hi all! I recently updated ubuntu 11.10 and now the unity global menu is always visible on my gnome-shell desktop, how do i remove it? I have uninstalled unity, unity2d and global menu from system, yet the menu bar is shown on desktop.
<fireball_> how can I set any background in nautilus backgrounds and emblems? I know it uses png file , but I cannot figure out what should be their resolution! I use natty.
<wendico> Atlantic777: i installed XawTV but i can only watch my webcam. I rightclicked and tried to change the input options but only my camera appears to be detected. How can i get my dvb-t hardware to work?
<mongy> wendico, try me-tv
<wendico> mongy: trying right away
<mongy> wendico, also, what hardware do you have?
<HJE841> Running Ubuntu 11.04 with Ubuntu Classic desktop. I've noticed a short popup of a process in the taskbar at the bottom of my screen. it just shows up for half a second and then disappears again. Any suggestions on how to determine what it is?
<wendico> mongy: Genius TVGo DVB-T02PRO usb stick
<Dr_willis> fireball101,  id just make one thats the max res of your desktop.
<duelle> HJE841, Does this popup show up randomly or on special occasions?
<fireball101> Dr_willis it does not work the bottom part of the wallpaper will not appear at all wait let me show you the screenshot
<NyLes> help me, i have no sound :D the icon for sound is just "-----"
<NyLes> aplay -l results with no soundcards found
<HJE841> duelle, it has happen on random occassions for the past hour or so
<wendico> no working either, at least by default, i need a reboot, i will be back in minutes to try to solve the problem
<duelle> HJE841, You could open the system monitor and look for sth unusual .. You couldn't read anything of that popups content?
<gast2root> does ubuntu-tweak work for ocelot?
<Dr_willis> gast2root,  theres versions for ocelot - or should be in testing check its homepage.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<HJE841> duelle, it's just the indicator of a live GTK-app showing at the bottom of my screen along with empathy and chrome. no window showing
<fireball101> this is how I get after I have dragged the wallpaper to nautilus[everything is normal till now] http://imagebin.org/200174
<fireball101> this is how I get after I have dragged the wallpaper to nautilus[everything is normal till now] http://imagebin.org/200174 Dr_willis
<R1ck> heya. I have installed pure-ftpd and have a user with system quota. but while uploading the user is allowed to exceed that quota. How do I prevent that from happening?
<fireball101> Dr_willis, and this is what I get after I exit nautilus and then get back in http://imagebin.org/200175
<fireball101> Dr_willis the wallpaper gets tiled!
<duelle> HJE841, I'm not sure whether something like that is logged anywhere .. perhaps you could try to let "top" run for a while and look whether some entry "jumps up" for a moment
<wendico> Hello, Me-TV is also not detecting my hardware. How can i make sure my hardware is working under my ubuntu? i have a genius dvb-t receiver
<NyLes> my soundcard is not installed automatically please help..
<mongy> wendico, can you pastebin the output of dmesg when you plug it in
<NyLes> soundcard is Intel Corporation 828041BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller
<HJE841> duelle, I'll do that. I'll let you know if it happens again
<Anomie21> My boss has set up a time capsule on a network drive, whenever I try and copy something onto it from ubuntu I get some weird error and the drive disconnects - is this a known issue?
<wendico> http://pastebin.com/71z75QPi
<xsl> can i pass the option noplymouth to the kernel, so it disables plymouth from loading scripts and splash screens?
<wendico> mongy: http://pastebin.com/71z75QPi
<Fudge> has killall chagned in later versions of ubuntu?
<grippit> can anybody help me with some distro advice?
<mongy> wendico, is there anything in additional drivers for it?
<duelle> grippit, What do you need then? What are your requirements?
<mongy> wendico, I was expecting a list of card id's for the philips saa7130 driver, a lot of hardware uses it.
<mosdef100200> Hi there I have thunderbird on linux and i would like to migrate to a new server is there anyway or anyone know of a smooth back up system way thy can think of?
<t432> I cant the Bcm driver in "Additional Drivers"...
<fireball_> Hi, I am having some problems with background and emblems option in nautilus[ I use natty], when i select a pattern and drag to the folder everything looks good but when I exit the folder and get back in, it gets tiled for no reason, here are some images for assistance http://imagebin.org/200174 [normal]  http://imagebin.org/200175[not so normal]
<wendico> mongy: do you mean System/Administration/Hardware Drivers ? there are no propietary drivers in use and none to be used.
<duelle> mosdef100200, What do you mean with migrate to a new server? As you might know thunderbird is a mail client and not a server.
<grippit> I have latest Ubuntu installed - want Pinguy distro - will it simply install over it.
<t432> I've installed the "b43-fwcutter" and  "firmware-b43-installer" according to manaual the driver should be visible in "Addtional Drivers" after installing these packages but its not there
<mosdef100200> Oh yes i know that
<duelle> grippit, Why do you want to install it "over" the ubuntu install instead of a fresh install?
<mosdef100200> Yes thats what i would like to do
<mosdef100200> but as soon as i connect to my new server it will wipe all my old emails and sent mails
<mosdef100200> was wondering if anyone knew of a solution
<somethinginteres> trying to assign keyboard shortcuts. Doesn't seem to work at all. If I try to use <super> + anything - the Unity sidebar just opens. Ideas?
<xsl> i'm trying to disable plymouth and removing "quiet splash" from grub does not help
<fireball_> Hi, I am having some problems with background and emblems option in nautilus[ I use natty], when i select a pattern and drag to the folder everything looks good but when I exit the folder and get back in, it gets tiled for no reason, here are some images for assistance http://imagebin.org/200174 [normal]  http://imagebin.org/200175[not so normal]
<duelle> mosdef100200, I'm not sure whether I got you right. What data do you want to back up? If you want to connect to multiple servers you can set up multiple accounts in Thunderbird
<mosdef100200> Oh really so i could set up another account with a diff server?
<mosdef100200> thats an idea
<mosdef100200> What i am afraid of is many times i have moved to a new server all my email gets refreshed or wiped as soon as it has a new server
<mosdef100200> Maybe im not explianing myself well
<wendico> any help on how to watch tv on my ubuntu?    dsmeg=http://pastebin.com/a0MYs8gv
<rahwa> i have external hard disck with 500 GB but i coudn't write to it  just iam using FAT32 format  is there any body who can assist me?
<mosdef100200> and its the inbox sent mails i would like to stay intact whilst i move to a new server but still with the same email address
<mongy> wendico, having trouble finding any info.  Could you try sudo modprobe dvb-usb-m920x for me
<wendico> mongy: sure
<mongy> wendico, then dmesg again
<duelle> mosdef100200, Ah ok,  you set up a new server with the same mail address and want to switch to that new server? did i get you right?
<mosdef100200> thats right!
<fireball_> Hi, I am having some problems with background and emblems option in nautilus[ I use natty], when i select a pattern and drag to the folder everything looks good but when I exit the folder and get back in, it gets tiled for no reason, here are some images for assistance http://imagebin.org/200174 [normal]  http://imagebin.org/200175[not so normal]
<mosdef100200> but when i do this it wipes out all the old mail
<wendico> mongy: [ 1144.268489] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_m920x
<duelle> mosdef100200, Is it a POP3 or IMAP server?
<rahwa> i have external hard disck with 500 GB but i coudn't write to it  INPUT/OUTPUT error just iam using FAT32 format  is there any body who can assist me?
<mongy> wendico, try me-tv  again
<mosdef100200> under my settings it is imap mail server
<wendico> mongy: Me-Tv "there are no digital turner devices available" and XawTV only detects my webcam.
<Ndsred> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<duelle> Okay... so the mails are stored on the server and not within the client. You should find a way to backup the mails from your server and transfer them to the new one.
<mosdef100200> Oh i see
<fireball_> what is the role of a bot ubottu?
<mosdef100200> any ideas?
<mongy> wendico, sudo modprobe dvb_usb dvb_core
<mongy> wendico, after that can you pastebin lsusb -v
<duelle> mosdef100200, tbh i didn't really set up a complete mail server myself :( But for that kind of problem the irc of the mail server would probably the best place to ask for.
<mosdef100200> cheers bud!
<MonkeyDust> fireball_  OT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_bot
<Ndsred>  /msg ubottu !alis
<duelle> mosdef100200, Sorry that i can't help you any more. But good luck!
<wendico> mongy: "cant read device status, operation not permited"
<fireball_> and what is the floodbot? is it any different from ubottu?
<mosdef100200> Duelle thanks so much for the help!
<dr_willis> auto kicks spammers
<fireball_> Hi dr_willis
<wendico> mongy: http://pastebin.com/52eBhDp7
<fireball_> dr_willis  I am having some problems with background and emblems option in nautilus[ I use natty], when i select a pattern and drag to the folder everything looks good but when I exit the folder and get back in, it gets tiled for no reason, here are some images for assistance http://imagebin.org/200174 [normal]  http://imagebin.org/200175[not so normal]
<stephans_> has anyone here heard of the venus project?
<duelle> mosdef100200, If you find a solution for that problem i would be happy to get to know it ;)
<mosdef100200> sure Ok if i do ill get back
<duelle> thanks :)
<mongy> wendico, :(   I'm all out of ideas then, sorry.  If it's any help I use Hauppauge Nova-T 500 usb stick works 100%.  Not the solution you hoped I know
<dr_willis> fireball_:  i never use the feature. or i just use a small tile.
<MonkeyDust> fireball_  you may find an option for that in gconf-editor, under applications
<wendico> mongy: thank you very much for your help anyways. i got no money to buy a new one, this was a gift :)
<fireball_> then maybe I should use the default one dr_willis and any idea how to change the gdm login window?
<wendico> i may try some more if not i will have to boot other os to watch tv :(
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone give me advice on installing eclipse properly in ubuntu 10.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> so i can have it under the applications -> programming and stuff?
<dr_willis> fireball_:  change in what way. gdm is not used in 11.10+ by default
<dr_willis> !eclipse
<LjL> Wiz_KeeD: "sudo apt-get install eclipse" doesn't work?
<wendico> mongy: need the changes we made to be undone or just repluging the device will do?
<dr_willis> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mongy> wendico, sudo modprobe -r dvb_usb dvb_core dvb_usb_m920x
<MonkeyDust> "The Eclipse Platform allows tool builders to independently develop tools that integrate with other people's tools so seamlessly you can't tell where one tool ends and another starts."
<HJE841> is eclipse only 128kB??
<mongy> wendico, a reboot will do the same. :)
<fireball_> I need to change the gdm login window appearance [maybe transparent or even change it entirely] I use natty dr_willis I can change the background but not the login window
<ZeusCool> anyone can help me with wrapping a string in another with bash: from "this string with text" to "*********** this string with text "***********" ?
<wendico> mongy: ty
<LjL> ZeusCool: escape the internal quotes, by using \", or use ' for the external ones. #bash can probably help better.
<ZeusCool> LjL thanks
<dr_willis> fireball_:  you can do some tricks to run the gnome settings tool as the gdm user and tweak the theme settigs. webupd8 blog site had guides at one time on this
<fireball_> dr_willis does  it work on natty or lucid?
<dr_willis> fireball_:  it works with gdm...
<Wiz_KeeD> LjL, that gets the 3.5 version
<Wiz_KeeD> there's a 3.7.1 version on the eclipse site
<Wiz_KeeD> ...
<wendico> mongy: oh no, this is my usb stick http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Genius_TVGo_DVB-T02PRO   should i take this info as truthfull and dont try anymore?
<LjL> Wiz_KeeD: well that's the proper way to install software. of course it may not always be the latest, is there a reason you need the latest? if so, consider upgrading from Lucid.
<dr_willis> find a ppa for the newer version Wiz_KeeD
<Wiz_KeeD> what's a ppa?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<parapan> hi there fellows > I have a problem with my VPN connection from ubuntu to a windows server > I can connect using VPN but not able to browse the internal network
<fireball_> will try it later dr_willis thanks for the suggestion another thing, I use bluetooth apn and am currently on monthly gsm plan, incase I switch operators then how can I change the access point name[apn] to access internet over the bluetooth DUN?
<mongy> wendico, I looked at that, hmm, an old kernel but then again, you have proof it's not working in newer kernel :(
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  oneiric has 3.7.0 in the repos
<Wiz_KeeD> i have 10.04
<Wiz_KeeD> idk which version it has in it's repository
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i check?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  apt-cache policy
<LjL> Wiz_KeeD: you just said it was 3.5?
<LjL> !info eclipse lucid
<mongy> wendico, a long shot but you could try 12.04 alpha live session
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.3 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<fireball_> dr_willis?
<dr_willis> fireball_: ??
<fireball_> will try it later dr_willis thanks for the suggestion another thing, I use bluetooth apn and am currently on monthly gsm plan, incase I switch operators then how can I change the access point name[apn] to access internet over the bluetooth DUN?
<dr_willis> no idea.
<wendico> mongy: uff, no thanks, im on lts
<parapan> hi there fellows > I have a problem with my VPN connection from ubuntu to a windows server > I can connect using VPN but not able to browse the internal network
<fireball_> Is someone using bluetooth dial up currently in this channel? need assistance....
<mongy> wendico, oh.. I thought you were on 11.10
<mongy> wendico, I'm just saying, you can try 11.10 or 12.04 in 'Live' mode just to test it.
<fireball_> Is someone using bluetooth dial up currently in this channel? need assistance....
<fireball_> Is someone using bluetooth dial up networking  currently in this channel? need assistance....
<ljsoftnet> whats the code for conky, for cpu and graphics card info?
<wendico> mongy: sure, for the knowledge of the group, let me boot a usb live 11.10
<somethinginteres> What is the "Keyboard" settings app package name?
<mintman> ljsoftnet:  just look it up its not hard to learn the conky code its easy
<dr_willis> conky can print output from external apps also
<parapan> hi there fellows > I have a problem with my VPN connection from ubuntu to a windows server > I can connect using VPN but not able to browse the internal network
<wendico> mongy: its booting on another computer, i will install me-tv and let you know if works in a few minutes
<epic> aptitude versions shows there are a newer version of a package, i can upgrade it using apt-get install package=newerversion, but why doesnt "apt-get upgrade"(or full-upgrade)  upgrade it?
<dr_willis> epic:  done a sudo apt-get update recently?
<jrib> epic: check apt-cache policy
<epic> dr_willis: yeah, jrib: ok :)
<wendico> mongy: i need a reboot, ill be back
<dr_willis> or a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mintman> ljsoftnet: find website that list the whole conky code for the displayed conky page?  I would start at crunchbang forums they use conky alot
<ljsoftnet> mintman whats the terminal code for graphics card info
<epic> jrib: what am i looking for?
<dr_willis> ive seen some conky gererator programs also that had neat features
<jrib> epic: pastebin the output
<mintman> ljsoftnet: hold on its been about 6 months since I ran up archlinux and conky give me a minute
<ljsoftnet> mintman ok
<epic> jrib: the packages im trying to ugprade to come from this repo: http://pastebin.com/bYV8dJVx
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  very basic: lscpi|grep Display
<mintman> ljsoftnet: u want to no how to change the page display
<dr_willis> ive have had issues with conky and  gnome shell/unity  so i dont use it much anymore
<jrib> epic: run: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<epic> jrib: the whole policy:  http://pastebin.com/xAHpKEX8
<kitabii> hi all
<kitabii> hi all
<epic> jrib: for example: http://pastebin.com/Ut4RfBw3
<Wiz_KeeD> LjL, yes i did
<epic> I want it to upgrade to the one at the top :)
<Wiz_KeeD> what does apt-cache policy do?
<jrib> epic: check your /etc/apt/preferences*
<epic> ok
<epic> jrib: does the priority/policy have something to do with the numbers listed next to the repos? (1001 / 500)?
<Wiz_KeeD> 3.5.2 it is
<jrib> epic: yes
<Ub_Master> hi
<Ub_Master> all
<Ub_Master> hello all
<alessandro97> hi !
<alessandro97> list
<kitabii> how r u ?
<epic> jrib: i have one file in that directory: http://pastebin.com/t0NgQC85
<epic> so that file sets that repo higher than anything else
<epic> i guess
<jrib> epic: correct
<epic> I can take it from here, thanks jrib  :)
<kk23> which is Better MiB or cylinder when create partiotion?? i got a problem with disk start : ( cylinders, heads, sectors ) expected (1023,254,63) found (1023,0,1) in this case i used MiB and i thought to change to cylinder
<bc81> hey there.  is there some way to highlight keywords when reading a program's manual from the terminal?
<kk23> i use windows with linux
<mintman> ljsoftnet: I remember now !  U must download and us editor to read the code that is displayed.  In emacs or gedit
<jrib> bc81: when you search for a word with /word it will highlight
<ljsoftnet> how do i "cat" a single processor
<ljsoftnet> how do i "cat" a single processor, if i "cat /proc/cpuinfo" i get three results of the three cores i have, i just need 1
<darklajid> A question of process: If there's an outdated (well, arguably) package in 11.10 - what's the way forward?
<wendico> mongy: i installed me-tv on live 11 but is not posible to find it on the menu haha
<jrib> !latest\
<jrib> !latest | darklajid
<ubottu> darklajid: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jrib> darklajid: check out those 3 factoids at the end there (you can /msg ubottu !factoid)
<mongy> wendico, top left ubuntu icon or hit super key, type me-tv
<bc81> jrib:  thanks you, exactly what i was looking for :)!
<darklajid> Thanks. Well, couldn't find a ppa for that stuff so far, didn't know the rest
<wendico> mongy: i did but it does not show, oh, my computer freezz lol
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  try sudo dmidecode -t 4
<jrib> darklajid: what package?
<wendico> maybe my usb stick is to old :)
<darklajid> jrib: libpam-google-authenticator
<jrib> bc81: you can navigate search hits with n (next) and N (previous) as well
<wendico> i reboot and install me-tv again hehe
<darklajid> Which already seems to be a mere source snapshot according to the version number. And an old one.
<mongy> wendico, good deals on ebay :)  sorry it's not working for you.
<bc81> jrib: again, thanks!  i tried ctrl+g and f3, and was just about to ask that.  you read minds?  ;)
<jrib> bc81: very handy :)  The default pager is "less", so you might want to browse its man page to learn about what else you can do
<wendico> mongy: i just got another stick! but it aint working either :( this is an avermedia avertv volar green hd
<bc81> just now looking @  man man
<bc81> i never thought to use man man...ahh the wonders of linux
<mongy> wendico,  this is why I researched and not bought random hardware :)
<jrib> bc81: man man  mostly talks about how man pages are organized iirc, try man less too when you get bored
<bc81> ok, will do
<darklajid> Ah well.. Guess sru and backports couldn't care less about that package.. ;-)
<jrib> darklajid: probably not...
<wendico> mongy: no hehe, i havent bought it either. just brought me my girlfriend, its used
<jrib> darklajid: what's your argument as to why its outdated?
<ljsoftnet> how do i "cat" a single processor, if i "cat /proc/cpuinfo" i get three results of the three cores i have, i just need 1
<wendico> mongy: sure if i buy i look at tested hardware :)
<jrib> ljsoftnet: stop printing at the first blank line?
<darklajid> jrib: Several features that make it usable at all in my (not too uncommon) scenario seem to be missing (i.e. were only added 4 month ago, the package is from 04/2011)
<ljsoftnet> jrib how?
<mongy> wendico, give 11.10 another go.
<jrib> ljsoftnet: I don't know offhand
<wendico> just booted
<wendico> im installing
<jrib> ljsoftnet: why do you need to?  Why can't you just look at the beginning of the file?
<silv3r_m00n> how to open the appearance preference box from terminal ?
<ljsoftnet> jrib i wanted to put the name of the cpu in conky
<jrib> darklajid: you could try talking with the maintainer, see what's going on in debian; then depending on how involved you want to get, file a bug, package it yourself
<sally> Hello everyone.  I just downloaded Linux.  I am a total novice.
<jrib> ljsoftnet: well if you only had the information for the first core how would you then get the name?
<darklajid> The maintainer unfortunately is rather opaque.. Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<jrib> darklajid: there should be some field like X-Orig-Maintainer or something like that
<ljsoftnet> jrib grep
<darklajid> Filing a bug is not a problem. Learning to package myself is kind of scary.. :)
<jrib> ljsoftnet: so why not use grep on the whole thing?  And have grep return only 1 result?
<ljsoftnet> jrib how do i use grep to use only processor 0?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you tried  DLNA  server on Ubunut?
<jrib> ljsoftnet: see --max-count in « man grep »
<ljsoftnet> jrib ok
<jrib> ljsoftnet: see if #ubuntu-motu (and maybe #ubuntu-packaging) have better advice
<jrib> ljsoftnet: you can at least package it yourself, whether or not you can get it into the repos I am not sure (really depends on what the issues with the current package are).  You can always put it in your own ppa.  And packaging should not be difficult since there is already a package for an earlier version
<tarelerulz> What is the whole Ubuntu for android?
<bazhang> you can get more info at http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/features-and-specs tarelerulz
<wendico> mongy: its is installed on live but no way to find it in the menu, another way to run the app?
<jrib> ljsoftnet: ignore my comments about packaging... wrong nick
<wendico> mongy: maybe my menu is laggy
<jrib> darklajid: see if #ubuntu-motu (and maybe #ubuntu-packaging) have better advice
<jrib> darklajid: you can at least package it yourself, whether or not you can get it into the repos I am not sure (really depends on what the issues with the current package are).  You can always put it in your own ppa.  And packaging should not be difficult since there is already a package for an earlier version
<mongy> wendico, it should be there, just start typing 'me' in the dash.
<wendico> i did, tiped many diferent ways but it is not there, but synaptic shows as installed
<ljsoftnet> jrib got it thanks man
<mongy> wendico, run from terminal then.
<wendico> whats the command?
<tarelerulz> I read that link  . I don't understand what this is "HDMI: video out with secondary frame buffer device"  That you need video out on your phone ?
<mongy> wendico, me-tv        ?
<bazhang> tarelerulz, try #ubuntu-phone
<otavio_> hi
<silv3r_m00n> how to open the appearance settings from terminal ?
<otavio_> how to reinstall ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> otavio_  what have you done and tried before you came here?
<wendico> mongy: again frozen graphics
<mongy> wendico, ctrl alt f1?
<otavio_> my ubuntu has a error
<otavio_> MonkeyDust
<otavio_> i had to reinstall it
<MonkeyDust> otavio_  what kind of error?
<otavio_> "i have"
<wendico> mongy: not working either, keyboard out just mouse hehe
<otavio_> i can not tipe the root password
<otavio_> and i lost mt system password
<Kentrel> Anyway to force Nautilus to always open folders in a new tab, and never a new window?
<wendico> mongy: let me boot it in this laptop, just to give it one more try and i try booth tv turners, ill be online as soon as it boots
<mongy> wendico, drop to terminal if you like, just need to see what dmesg outputs when you plug it in
<darklajid> Trying to package myself from debcheckout now.. Surely a totally sane idea for a pam module..
<otavio_> my friend told me to tipy it
<otavio_>  kill -9 -1
<otavio_> :(
<otavio_> and after it i can not loging with my password
<otavio_>  kill -9 -1 what is this comand for ?
<rahwa> i ahve  an external hard disck when iam trying to format it says Error formatting volume  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT  mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010) help me please?
<otavio_> MonkeyDust
<otavio_> do you know to solve it :
<otavio_> ?
<Bender> Hello, can you help me installing ubuntu 11.10 in a computer that boots only ubuntu 8.04? It's a good computer but maybe there's a mobo that is not supported so well. I can't understand where the process stops.
<MonkeyDust> otavio_  "kill -9 -1 Kill all processes you can kill."
<otavio_> i did it
<otavio_> and my password is not working anymore
<otavio_> any one know why ?
<MonkeyDust> otavio_  try the command passwd
<otavio_> on root ?
<MonkeyDust> guess not
<red> im using rdesktop but my Ä and Ö keys generate the following input: ÄA, ÖO
<otavio_> wait
<otavio_> i'm' on my work
<red> the remote machine is set to use Finnish layout, so is my Ubuntu
<truexfan81> i have a xfce package question, the guys in #xfce told me to ask it here
<otavio_> be rigth back
<red> (im rdesktoppign to Win 7)
<c31r2g> red go black
<RobinJ> truexfan81: .... just ask the question then
<c31r2g> lol
<truexfan81> i used the alexx2000 ppa to update to xfce 4.8 on mint 9...
<red> rdesktop tells me that: WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0xfe57, dead_diaeresis)
<truexfan81> which is based on lucid, everything is good except the xfdesktop4 package is missing
<bazhang> !mintsupport | truexfan81
<ubottu> truexfan81: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mongy> truexfan81, try #mint
<truexfan81> so without that i have no xfce menu
<otavio_> back
<RobinJ> Can anyone enlighten me a bit? What is Ubuntu TV? Is it a system that you can simply install on your laptop to stream television from the internet; Is it something that has to come preinstalled on a SmartTV (which I've never seen yet in my country); Is it something that you can install on a computer with a TV tuner; ...?
<mongy> ugh, or #linuxmint  :oops
<otavio_> the comand passwd ?
<superlinuxpro> Hello, Im typing to make a short "video" clip with lotsof drawpixel calls for an mp3 player I've got that his a small display where the pixels or on or off.  My .c file is FULL of drawpixel() functions (100 frames * dozens of drawpixels per frame. the .c file itself it 2 megabytes.)  when I type "make" from the build folder, it says "out of memory allocating 547340640 bytes after a total of 496640000 bytes".  Please tell me how to 
<c31r2g> !debiansupport | bazhang
<bazhang> !ubuntutv | RobinJ
<ubottu> RobinJ: Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<otavio_> whwre  i have to tipe it ?
<RobinJ> Linux Mint's IRC channel is on Spotchat IRC
<bazhang> c31r2g, dont do that
<c31r2g> oops #
<RobinJ> sigh xd
<c31r2g> hi bazhang
<otavio_> MonkeyDust
<wendicolive11> mongy: http://pastebin.com/4MS2e8NQ
<MonkeyDust> otavio_  you typed the command kill -9 -- instead, type the command passwd
<MikeH> does /tmp have a maximum filesize?
<c31r2g> nice bot ha always pm,who programmed it?
<wendicolive11> mongy: http://pastebin.com/4MS2e8NQ
<otavio_> ok MonkeyDust
<otavio_> I'm working now , but when i get home i 'illdo it
<otavio_> thnaks
<mongy> wendicolive11, ok.  and is it me-tv that is making your desktop freeze?
<sreejith> hello
<wendicolive11> mongy: it looks like, now im working correctly, i havent installed me-tv yet
<wendicolive11> mongy im trying now
<mongy> wendicolive11, try just installing dvb-apps if me-tv is the culprit
<RobinJ> bazhang: there's no'one responding in #ubuntu-tv
<bazhang> RobinJ, patience then; it's a very new thing as well so knowledge is limited
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> ubuntu's website isn't very informative either
<ikonia> RobinJ: it is a TV/setup box setup in a TV chassis
<ikonia> RobinJ: it's quite clear on the website, content and content providers are not known at this time as they have not been announced
<RobinJ> ikonia: hmm
<RedViper> Hi
<wendicolive11> mongy: me-tv runs from terminal but still no hardware detected
<mongy> wendicolive11,  ah well, sorry man
<red> Ok now I got my scandinavian input to work in rdesktop with -k fi-FI.. BUT, once I do that, my arrows don't work
<mongy> wendicolive11, try a sudo apt-get update and look in hardware drivers again
<RedViper> I am trying to reinstall my computer with Linux Mint off a flash. I have Mint on my flash all ready to go but I'm having trouble trying to figure out how to get my computer to boot of my usb?
<red> ..except from the keypad
<c31r2g> RedViper use your bios setting boot priority
<otavio_> https://www.facebook.com/otavio.barreto
<bc81> question:  how can i add the 'proper' shutting down of transmission when i close the laptop lid (before computer suspends)?
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> c31r2g: Ok please give me a minute while I try
<c31r2g> ok
<wendicolive11> mongy: no luck, neither with the Genius nor with the AVerMedia
<mongy> wendicolive11,   sorry bud.  ebay the next stop I guess :)
<wendicolive11> mongy: i wish, i have no money yet. i will dualboot while i get another hardware for my ubuntu
<wendicolive11> mongy: i will try to sell mine two to get a new one :) good idea
<kevn> Enter text here...can someone help me with an integration question please?
<c31r2g> kevn??
<bc81> hmm..maybe i should reword the question:  how can i add the termination of a program or unmounting of a drive, before the computer suspends (upon closing laptop's lid)?
<bc81> ubuntu 10.10 (if that matters)
<c31r2g> well no idea here so wait :)
<RedViper> c31r2g: I checked the bios setting boot priority and it's cd-dvd rom, usb etc. So thats ok, however when I put the flash in and reboot it does not boot into the usb. So I rebooted and went into the boot menu and selected the usb to boot into. But it's giving me this error - vesamenu.c32: not a com32r image and under that it has boot: ?
<Bender> Can I have a little help installing ubuntu 11.10 on a PC? I've managed to boot by selecting all the options at boot. But now i see the mouse pointer as a squared 1x1 inc graphical error.
<c31r2g> RedViper: well how did you put the distro in usb
<c31r2g> RedViper: well how did you put the distro in usb
 * ThomasBoxley is away: never getting rid of this away message
<RedViper> Well to be honest im not sure. My cousin has just reinstalled his machine with Mint and he told me to boot of the usb the same way one would do with a cd.
<c31r2g> RedViper:  use unetbootin to get it done on a pendrive or pendrive can help too
<bazhang> !away > ThomasBoxley
<ubottu> ThomasBoxley, please see my private message
<RedViper> Sorry? I'm not with you
<RedViper> c31r2g:Sorry? I'm not with you
<c31r2g> RedViper:  use unetbootin to get it done on a pendrive or pendrive can help too
<c31r2g> RedViper:  your os?
<RedViper> c31r2g: How?
<c31r2g> RedViper:  your os?
<red> When make my own foo.desktop and drag that to Unity, I can click the icon fine, but it creates a new icon into unity, instead of showing my shortcut hilighted
<red> how I can fix this?
<c31r2g> operating system now
<RedViper> c31r2g: I have Ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 installed
<beautifuldisaste> hi
<windows> hey
<c31r2g> ok RedViper  in win 7 use unetbootin to put ubuntu in usb correctly and then restart the pc and the same procedure for booting
<ljsoftnet> why does umplayer doesn't play youtube videos
<c31r2g> RedViper: unetbootin is a software google it
<beautifuldisaste> i am runninng an ubuntu ltsp, in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<c31r2g> .flv not supported ljsoftnet
<beautifuldisaste> i can boot some of my thin clients, however others dont boot
<beautifuldisaste> they fail to bring up the login screen
<c31r2g> beautifuldisaste: well some config problem maybe
<RedViper> c31r2g: When I am in ubuntu and I open up the Usb and click on the mint .exe it opens and tells me to reboot. Does that help abit?
<c31r2g> beautifuldisaste: well some config problem maybe
<c31r2g> beautifuldisaste: well some config problem maybe
<c31r2g> RedViper: follow my instruction up there and ubuntu cant run .exe
<bastidrazor> c31r2g: RedViper with 'wine' ubuntu is able to execute .exe files
<RedViper> c31r2g: It was with wine.
<c31r2g> RedViper: it will help but not sure sorry,try with win 7 100% guarantee
<c31r2g> bastidrazor: oops sorry didnt account for that
<buscon> hi, I need to set an environment variable that can be used by a user, who is not part of the system
<buscon> a user of a webservice
<charnel> has anyone can make the hdmi port work in a Hybrid Graphic card ? I tried every possible solution and my lap top is Sony Vaio VGN-Z520N
<buscon> how/where should I set this global variable ?
<bastidrazor> RedViper: if you're using mint you should ask in a mint channel.
<RedViper> c31r2g: Is there some way I could send you a screen shot of the contents of the usb the maybe you will understand me better?
<charnel> Except from the kernel hack. I did not liked that solution because only available kernel is 2.6
<Oer> charnel, you mean Optimus ?
<charnel> Oer: Yes
<beautifuldisaste> i get the this error:  (process:251):GLib - warning **:getpwuid_r():failed due to unknown user id (0)
<c31r2g> RedViper: press prtscr button on keyboard and then right click on my name in right side and click sen file
<Oer> charnel take a look @ Bubmblebee > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<c31r2g> RedViper: after opening the ubs 1st
<charnel> I have it installed right now/ And it cannot find the second graphic card (Nvidia )
<charnel> Removed all the drivers and installed as described. But still cannot use NVidia which has the HDMI attached
<Oer> charnel, there is also a #bumblebee channel, those guys are uptodate.
<kalimojo> anyone know of a good chat server/channel ?
<charnel> Oer: Thanks.
<ikonia> kalimojo: for what topic ?
<c31r2g> hi ikonia
<kalimojo> ikonia : just general chat
<bazhang> RedViper, is this mint?
<ikonia> kalimojo: #defocus
<beautifuldisaste> @kalimojo i need that too
<kalimojo> ikonia; #defocus  wont let me post :(
<ikonia> !register | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<t432> i can see the b34 module in lsmod output - why is it not appearing on "additional drivers"?
<somsip> Can I expect any problems with 11.10 and a 87-key 'tenkeyless' keyboard. Only every used 104-key but it seems prudent to ask...
<dksaini> how i can set my startup sound
<beautifuldisaste> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS , i have installed ltsp server, i can boot some client but others wont boot. those which dont boot just hang before the first graphical screen and  i get the this error:  (process:251):GLib - warning **:getpwuid_r():failed due to unknown user id (0)
<jrib> somsip: I don't see why (I use a tenkeyless keyboard albeit not with unity)
<NyLes> system requirements for ubuntu 11.10?
<somsip> jrib: no unity here either. TVM
<RedViper> c31r2g: Excuse my stupidity, I have pressed prtscr and save the screen shot on my desktop. When I right click your name it wont allow me to send file?
<bazhang> !requirements | NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<bazhang> RedViper, is this mint?
<NyLes> bazhang: thanks is there a list of commands here for bot?
<c31r2g> RedViper: see the tab down
<bazhang> NyLes, /msg ubottu factoids
<NyLes> bazhang: thanks again ^^
<cusco_> hello folks
<kalimojo> help
<c31r2g> c31r2g, /msg ubottu factoids
 * kalimojo help
<bazhang> kalimojo, with what
<c31r2g> nothing came up
<gionnico> Hello!
<RedViper> c31r2g: After I have pressed prtscr, yes.
<gionnico> my laptop shutdown for low battery i rebooted, did ext2 check and everything seemed fine. no errors and lost+found is empty
<kalimojo> bazhang : using #defocus
<gionnico> but i've got loads of "-bash: setenv: command not found" messages
<t432> Somebody comment!
<t432> please...
<c31r2g> save the image on desktop RedViper
<bazhang> kalimojo, read the topic and wait for voice
<kalimojo> bazhang : what topic ?
<bazhang> kalimojo, you need to join the channel first, which you have not done
<RedViper> c31r2g: Yes I have done that, what next?
<bazhang> kalimojo, /join #defocus
<c31r2g> then right click on my name and then send file option RedViper
<kalimojo> bazhang :  have joined it now
<ahfeel_> Hi :)
<kalimojo> bazhang ; i have joined but i still cant send :~(
<ahfeel_> Anyone aware of issues with Ubuntu 11.04 and ghostscript ?
<c31r2g> welll Redviper accept it
<RedViper> c31r2g: Ok I have right clicked on your name and it won't give me the option to send file. As in I can't click it?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| ahfeel_
<ubottu> ahfeel_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<marone> hello, does anyone know how i can a multi-channel 7.1 soundcard with ALSA in a way that i have multiple stereo outputs instead?
<c31r2g> well Redviper join #linuxmint-help in spotchat and see
<cusco_> for some reason installing grub in the mbr is nbot working
<cusco_> grub-install works
<cusco_> but the Phoenix bios still boots windows boot loader
<cusco_> I have all the partitions
<beautifuldisaste>  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS , i have installed ltsp server, i can boot some client but others wont boot. those which dont boot just hang before the first graphical screen and  i get the this error:  (process:251):GLib - warning **:getpwuid_r():failed due to unknown user id (0)
<cusco_> can I make windows boot loader boot ubuntu
<cusco_> '?
<smittix> Anyone having problems with their Elantech touchpad and pressure needed to move the cursor?
<ahfeel_> MonkeyDust: actually, on ubuntu 11.04, the available ghostscript and imagemagick plays very badly together. Seems like the solution may be to upgrade GS to 9.04 (available on 11.10), but I don't want to upgrade my whole system
<NyLes> any suggestion for what variant of ubuntu to use with my 10 year old pc having 512MB RAM?
<bkerensa> NyLes: Xubuntu
<jadoe> how do i allow normal users to mount/unmount things that aren't in fstab, e.g. disk images the user downloaded?
<ikonia> NyLes: you're going to struggle to use any of the modern functionality on that, more and more as the modern desktop progresses,
<NyLes> bkerensa: thanks i'll consider that :)
<NyLes> ikonia: what do you mean?
<JadedJacob> i'm after an application that allows you to resize a program to 50% of the screen.
<ikonia> NyLes: the modern desktop experience is requiring more grunt behind it, 3d video cards, etc etc.
<woozly_> guys, how to disable "Do you want to run "somescript.sh", or display its contents" ?
<JadedJacob> So you can be more productive on your widescreen monitor :)
<woozly_> I want only run it
<woozly_> on double-click
<woozly_> or I can edit it via right-click
<NyLes> ikonia: i see, but this is just temporary, i'll throw this thing of as soon as my new mobo arrived :)
<woozly_> oh, I found that
<NyLes> so xubuntu, thanks so much..
<rghose> my wireless lan doesn't can't be set to ad-hoc... i have a 14e4:4727 broadcom wlan adapter, using ubuntu 11.10.. any help ppl?
<fireball> Hi, how do I install the latest version of flash from a ppa?
<t432> i can see the b34 module in lsmod output - why is it not appearing on "additional drivers"?
<charnel> Well I am using only Ubuntu in my lap top and need the edid.bin file for fixing up my problem. Shall I install windows install all the drivers get the edid.bin and remove windows ?
<beautifuldisaste>  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS , i have installed ltsp server, i can boot some client but others wont boot. those which dont boot just hang before the first graphical screen and  i get the this error:  (process:251):GLib - warning **:getpwuid_r():failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Guest54199> Hi, how do I install the latest version of flash from a ppa?
<blazonware> woozly_:  Change the permission using chmod!
<Guest54199> how do I install flash player from ppa?
<Oer> Guest54199, latest flash is in the repo's allready
<Guest54199> 0er I use natty
<rghose> my wireless lan doesn't can't be set to ad-hoc... i have a 14e4:4727 broadcom bcm4313 wlan adapter, using ubuntu 11.10.. any help ppl?
<MonkeyDust> !info flash natty
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in natty
<rghose> I tried wicd, figuring a bug in network manager, it did not work too
<Guest54199> how can I install it?
<RedViper> Could someone help me, I'm trying to install Linux Mint form my usb?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | RedViper
<ubottu> RedViper: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Louey> I am running 11.10 on a dell 8500 with a linksys wpc54g pcmcia card and can't get it to work. If i do a nm-tool it tells me State is unavailable.
<blazonware> RedViper: So make your pendrive bootable!
<blazonware> RedViper: and on boot follow the instructions!
<RedViper> blazonware: Can I PM you?
<blazonware> RedViper: Sure!
<Guest54199> I want the very latest version i.e. 11 but ubuntu only has 10 so pls advice me how to install the latest version
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> any DVD to MP3 converter?
<MonkeyDust> Guest54199  PPAs are not supported here, better contact the maintainer of the PPA
<Guest54199> MonkeyDust how do I install flash without ppa?
<MonkeyDust> Guest54199  it's in the repos, so the normal way
<Guest54199> means i will get the latest version? i use natty
<Guest54199> means i will get the latest version? i use natty MonkeyDust
<Lurkin_Lobster> good morning people
<Guest54199> Hi Lurkin_Lobster
<linocisco> hi any DVD to mp3 converter?
<bazhang> linocisco, video dvd? to mp4?
<Guest54199> linocisco use vlc player its the best
<linocisco> video DVD to mp3 sound onlyu
<linocisco> in windows Freemake can do that
<Lurkin_Lobster> im having a real derp, does anyone know where the checkbox to hide joins/parts/quits is on xchat?
<MonkeyDust> Guest54199  the repos do not always have the very latest version
<bazhang> Lurkin_Lobster, right click channel name is one way
<Lurkin_Lobster> its prob super obvious but im just having one of those days
<Lurkin_Lobster> oh thanks bazhang
<Oer> Guest54199, i think you just need to update, 11.1 is available for natty also
<RedViper> bazhang: PLease can I pm you?
<bazhang> RedViper, about MINT?
<rghose>  my wireless lan doesn't can't be set to ad-hoc... i have a 14e4:4727 broadcom bcm4313 wlan adapter, using ubuntu 11.10.. any help ppl?
<RedViper> bazhang: Yes and no, I need to explain something to you.
<Guest54199> oh I see 0er I just ran 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer' and am downloading the latest version thats great!
<bazhang> RedViper, for mint help there is a specific channel. not on freenode though
<Lurkin_Lobster> does anyone here know an application that will remove the music from my ipod?
<woozly_> how to get interactivity via Unity launcher?
<woozly_> I mean, When mouse over icon
<bluenazgul> i want "Ubuntu for Android" on my ICS running Xoom
<bazhang> #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org     <----- RedViper
<Lurkin_Lobster> i saw that ubuntu for android
<linocisco> Guest32249: it is just for playing. not for ripping mp3
<Lurkin_Lobster> that looked like a nice idea
<linocisco> Lurkin_Lobster: ubuntu android will be super slow
<RedViper> bazhang: Can you see what I have to say, my i pm you?
<Lurkin_Lobster> linocisco do you mean in the speed way, or the availability way?
<Lurkin_Lobster> heh, been up all night, dont mind me
<Guest54199> thanks 0er
<Oer> Guest54199, have fun
<bluenazgul> its like a webtop ui
<bluenazgul> i realy want it
<bluenazgul> and the xoom has 1ghz dual core
<bluenazgul> so it should work
<Oer> bluenazgul, ubuntu for android is not an OS on android, it is a way to connect & work, it is not out yet.
<bluenazgul> and i want it now, i like to test betas :)
<inzen> can anyone suggest how I can defend myself against a cold boot attack?
<bluenazgul> Oer ni know, its like an apk running in background
<mosno> can i make the dash/dock thingy NOT autohide without installing some compiz config tool?
<mosno> i seem to recall doing this on a previous install
<inzen> How can I defend myself from a cold boot attack? In ubuntu atleast
<MonkeyDust> a cold boot attack?
<JulianoAlberto> Could someone please tell me the command to list processes in ubuntu via the terminal? And kill them afterwards?
<JulianoAlberto> My firefox stopped working and I cannot use the engine of the evil company (((
<MonkeyDust> JulianoAlberto  try ps -e
<Louey> anyway to get my wireless card working?
<mosno> also, why are there two dock icons for xchat? this happened before for gnome-terminal, too
<mosno> 11.10 x86 fresh install
<inzen> thats a nice one MonkeyDust, thanks!!
<JulianoAlberto> thank you MonkeyDust )
<inzen> that ps -e command Monkey Dust
<Lurkin_Lobster> All right everyone thanks for the help, have a good day
<inzen> How can I defend myself from a cold boot attack? In ubuntu atleast, anyone?
<inzen> nobody knows what a cold boot attack is?
<JulianoAlberto> )
<xsl> guys i just want en_US.UTF8 locale .. but wen i do locale -a i see alot of locales like en_IN, en_NG, en_PH ... how do i remove these?
<llutz> inzen: you want to look for things like tresor
<inzen> whats tresor llutz?
<xsl> i already used locale-gen and my reference is only en_US on the config file
<llutz> inzen: easier: just don't give anyone physical access to your computers
<llutz> inzen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRESOR
<inzen> llutz: ohh I see
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> i got internet  on browser and empathy but I dont get on software center and command line. how to do
<inzen> can you be more specific linocisco?
<goose> what package is the 'cut' command provided by?
<llutz> coreutils: /usr/bin/cut
<llutz> goose: ^
<tsimpson> goose: should be coreutils
<linocisco> inzen: I can browser using mozilla. I can now chat on empathy. but I can't install any software or even on Terminal, I can't do apt-get update
<goose> llutz, yes,  but what (synaptic) packge installs cut
<goose> great, thanks tsimpson
<llutz> goose: what part of "coreutils" needs explanation?
<inzen> linocisco do you have a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<inzen> linocisco: I mean was ubuntu installed recently?
<inzen> hey 0er  just installed flash plugin thanks again
<inzen> linocisco you must open the update manager then refresh the packages list
<mosno> hard to use unity after gnome shell -- i keep slamming my pointer into the top-left corner )
<mosno> :)
<linocisco> inzen: no. itwas installed a month ago
<linocisco> i dont know where update manager is . 11.10 is weird
<inzen> I know that thats why I avoid it at all costs linocisco[ubuntu 11.10]
<mosno> linocisco, top-right cog thing, click where it says "software is up to date"
<jost> is there any schedule, then updates to unity are released?
<jost> I would like to see the "white window" bug fixed, for exammple
<inzen> just search for update-manager in that stupid unity u will get a hang of it linocisco
<inzen> [stupid unity]
<linocisco> unity?
<inzen> can u atleast open the terminal?
<inzen> can u atleast open the terminal? linocisco?
<linocisco> mosno: thanks for your polite response for newbie
<mosno> np
<linocisco> mosno: I now see update manager. 11.10 GUI is not userfriendly like other versioins
<mosno> linocisco, i wouldn't really know, i usually don't use ubuntu :P
<inzen> ok ok [should i have been more polite]
<inzen> ???
<inzen> linocisco you can reload the packages list from update-manager
<linocisco> the thing is that i have put and configured apt.conf and put under /etc/apt/. now I have put comment# sign infront of Acquire. but that is not updated yet
<linocisco> inzen: I could not reload. it said check Internet connection
<inzen> linocisco try changing the server maybe the default server might be offline
<inzen> linocisco use the "select best server" option if possible
<linocisco> inzen: ok
<linocisco> inzen: now updating cache
<inzen> linocisco: the new server might over ride the packages list and you should be back to normal
<linocisco> inzen: now without changing server, it is working like normal. "updating cache" now. I will try apt-get in terminal
<inzen> thats cool linocisco
<linocisco> inzen: I m wondering if there is any CLI command like /etc/init.d/networking restart to update entry of changes in apt.conf
<zenon> say I did aplay -l & got my sound card driver, how should I install it?
<Bender> Help with ubuntu 11.10 installation on another PC.
<zenon> Cheeze it!
<Bender> It boots only if "nomodeset" is selected.
<poldo> hello
<yashshah> Bender: What problem/error you are facing?
<inzen> I dont know linocisco maybe you can just delete the apt.conf file as a root user[warning the advises are streaming from a nice newbie who likes to chat and the newbie takes no responsibility of his/her actions lol}
<kyriakos> Hello
<inzen> hahahahahahaha
<yashshah> Bender: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 This may help you!
<kyriakos> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall there is mention of python 2.x support. Does this mean there is a published API somewhere that I can use to interact with ufw? or just that ufw will work on systems with that version of python ?
<Bender> yashshah, without "nomodeset" ubuntu won't start, graphical error and freeze. With "nomodeset" the sistem starts but the mouse pointer is a 1x1 inch square full of graphical errors.
<Bender> yashshah, thanx, i give a look
<inzen> linocisco is the apt-get working now?
<linocisco> inzen: dont impress me to see I could configure apt.conf. because I was told and I read it on forum. without them, I could not do anything with confidence
<yashshah> Bender: Anytime!
<gil> can anyone tell me what I need and how to go about changeing the splash screen?
<inzen> linocisco: ohh i agree
<linocisco> inzen: now installing from software center
<inzen> hey atleast its working linocisco
<linocisco> inzen: hope so. thanks
<inzen> linocisco do you use conky?
<trever420> anyone know if I use VirtualBox inside Windows 7 running Ubuntu, and I decide to boot the Gparted ISO will it recognize a virtual box drive and let me edit partitions
<linocisco> inzen: thanks for your active response in no time. I m sorry what is conky?
<linocisco> trever420: I am using vbox
<christo_m> hello, whats the status on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/875571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #875571 Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset)" [High,Fix committed]
<inzen> its a system monitor for linux try it and you will feel addicted to it dude its awesome
<sbn> Hey guys. I've got a folder with as owner www-data. Now I want that every other user (that is member of the group which is assigned to the directory) be able to place a file in that directory. But that the user is not listed as owner of the file. But the owner of the directory should be listed as the file. I tried setting chmod o+s on the directory. But this didn't work. Any ideas?
<trever420> but does gparted recognize the virtual drive that vbox creates?
<christo_m> im actualy getting this error on a 2.6 version of the data
<christo_m> kernel *
<BluesKaj> howdy
<sbn> uhh * u+s instead of o+s
<inzen> and heres a treat if you couldn't get more help from me http://null-byte.wonderhowto.com/
<inzen> and heres a treat if you couldn't get more help from me http://null-byte.wonderhowto.com/ linocisco
<jrib> sbn: you need to use access control lists (see « man setfacl », « man getfacl », « man mount » (you need to add the "acl" option to your partition's mount options); in particular read about the default ACL)
<linocisco> trever420: vbox can handle any ISO . but what do you want to do with Gparted ISO ?
<linocisco> inzen: is it your site?
<sbn> jrib: that's working with active directory?
<jrib> sbn: I don't know
<trever420> i'm asking if i boot from the gparted iso to modify the virtual drive (edit partitions) will gparted see the virtual drive
<inzen> linocisco: just discovered it a few months ago while surfing
<trever420> i know in vmware it does
<inzen> linocisco: its awesome aint it?
<sbn> jrib:  I though add the sticky bit to the directory owner should do the job. But guess that only works with the group
<trever420> but not sure if virtual box's virtual drives are the same
<inzen> check put their blog its very interesting linocisco
<inzen> check *out their blog its very interesting linocisco
<BluesKaj> virtual drives are just that virtual , how can you expect it to be a real partition , trever420
<mivulf> what's the differenses between debian and ubuntu?
<trever420> BluesKaj, ummm well the whole point of an emulator is to make it look like seamless hardware to the OS
<trever420> hence why it works in VMware
<llutz> trever420: you boot gparted inside vbox-vm? then it should use it
<trever420> thanks llultz... that's what i was wondering
<t432> Here is more detail description of the problem - http://pastebin.com/QB5vhqbk
<BluesKaj> trever420, yeah , but not to an app that looks at your hdd partitions
<trever420> i just wanted to make sure that gparted would actuially see the vbox drive as a physical drive (like vbox is emulating the actual hardware)
<dr_willis> ive tested out gparted and so forth in vbox to play with it safely. ;)
<llutz> why shuldn't it?
<linocisco> inzen: thanks
<inzen> linocisco: no [problemo]
<dr_willis> trever420:  if you set vbox to use a virtual disk. yes.
<inzen> or is it [problem]
<linocisco> inzen: now I just want to build ubuntu server to
<trever420> blueskaj... nvm i'm just gonna find out...  the whole point of an emulator is to make sure that the vitual drive looks like a physical drive to the guest... i just wanted to make sure the vbox was emulating the drive as a physical drive that gparted could see and modify
<linocisco> inzen: I just want to setup ubuntu failover server to handle two different ISP lines
<trever420> dr_willis i already have a virtual disk that is running ubuntu but I want to resize the partition it's on and just wanted to make sure if i boot that guest from the gparted ISO it'd actually be able to see the virtual disk
<BluesKaj> trever420,  well good luck
<RedViper> I am trying to reinstall my computer with Linux Mint off a flash. I have Mint on my flash all ready to go the bios setting boot priority and it's cd-dvd rom, usb etc. So thats ok, however when I put the flash in and reboot it does not boot into the usb. So I rebooted and went into the boot menu and selected the usb to boot into. But it's giving me this error - vesamenu.c32: not a com32r image and under that it has boot: ?	
<trever420> i'm downloading gparted now
<inzen> linocisco I have NEVER set up a server before can you suggest me how to set up servers?
<llutz> !mint | RedViper
<ubottu> RedViper: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> inzen:  depends on the services and job the server is doing
<linocisco> inzen: no. I am to read from ubuntu documentation
<RedViper> llutz: Why?
<llutz> RedViper: why what?
<bazhang> RedViper, this is not a mint support channel
<inzen> is setting up a server complex? dr_willis linocisco? or is it just as simple as 1 2 3?
<llutz> RedViper: no mint-support here
<dr_willis> mint has its own support channels
<llutz> RedViper: mint is mint, not ubuntu (even if its based on it)
<dr_willis> inzen:  totally depends on what you want the server to 'serve'
<dr_willis> inzen:  install the desktop edition, install needed services.. is all i do
<MonkeyDust> inzen  there's the command tasksel (task select), but then: 'simple' depends on how skilled you are
<inzen> what is the common reason to setup a home server? for supporting a website?  just want to know some examples dr_willis
<trever420> oh sweeet.... yay gparted worked i was able to modify the paritions of the virtual disk i created
<dr_willis> inzen:  why do you  need a website at home?
<mnk0> supz
<trever420> everyone needs a website at home ;-)
<dr_willis> inzen:  my home server does ssh. samba, and upnp video shareing
<trever420> dr_willis... what do you use for upnp sharing?
<dr_willis> trever420:  theres several - depends on your needs.
<inzen> ok and is it easy to maintain a home server of your type? dr_willis
<dr_willis> inzen:  whats to maintain.. set it up.. and its setup
<trever420> i've been looking into that myself... i have a wired gigabit network and i want to stream to my PS3 and xbox 360s as well as a few other devices in my house... but i would like to able to handle about 5 streams at once from the same server
<mnk0> "/alias hidelevels.set set activity_hide_level parts joins quits nicks modes"
<trever420> mny server is a Dell PowerEdge 2950 2.6ghz Inel XEON (4 core) with 48GB of RAM
<trever420> but no special GPU
<dr_willis> trever420:  try      ushare
<trever420> i believe UPnP requires realtime transcoding to stream files to various devices right?
<inzen> dr_willis, and do you need a high end server or just a minimal desktop will do? atleast for home server
<dr_willis> that mobi player thing is neat but its not freee
<trever420> inzen you could get a way with hjust a desktop
<trever420> depends really on your needs
<dr_willis> inzen:  it all depends on what you are doing
<trever420> but the thing to know is you may need DynDNS if you intend on hosting a website
<dr_willis> thats the main 'thing to know'
<inzen> dr_willis, which linux distro is most feasible?
<trever420> inzen: what are you trying to do?
<zenon> depends
<dr_willis> inzen:  any of them can work as a home server
<christo_m> im running ubuntu 11.04 with kernel 2.6.38-8 and i get "panic occurred, switching back to text console"
<christo_m> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/875571 i found this but not a viable solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #875571 Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset)" [High,Fix committed]
<linocisco> hi
<inzen> which one do u suggest dr_willis? redhat?
<asno> hi
<inzen> hi linocisco welcome again
<christo_m> its not even an asus pc or kernel 3.0, but i get the same error
<asno> how are you?
<DJones> inzen: I run a home server on an old desktop, it runs a static website, irssi, an irc bot, makes a couple of printers available round the house, that only has a 2.4Ghz processor and 512Mb of ram using ubuntu server
<asno> some help on make install, please?
<bazhang> asno, whats the issue
<dr_willis> inzen:  it all depends on what you are doing
<asno> /usr/bin/install: `Command.h' and `./Command.h' are the same file
<asno> it crash here
<chaos_zero> Hello, i am trying to use vsftpd. I got it working correctly once but whatever i did was messed up when the server was restarted. Let me try to get it right this time. Basically on clients i type the ip, user name and password in and i want then to be able to do anything. Make and delete directories, make and delete files. This worked before but now in any directory theu ca nmake a file in a directory but if they make a directo
<bazhang> asno, what are you trying to do
<asno> and don't know why.. :S
<inzen> DJones i did not know a server requires such a minimal amount of RAM thats the first time I have heard that a server requires such a low amount of RAM but does the server break down?
<asno> installing an app from source
<bazhang> asno, what app
<asno> i've passed .configure, make
<asno> without problem
<asno> lameditor
<bazhang> asno, what does lameditor do
<asno> its an editor for asn.1
<DJones> inzen: I've only just rebuilt it using the server install, previously the same machine was running a desktop install running the same things for 4 years with no problems, only switched to server without the gui because unity was too much for it
<dr_willis> inzen:  it all depends on what services you are running
<asno> you can get it form sourceforge
<inzen> dr_willis what are services? I mean I know the desktop meaning of the word but what are they on a server?
<bazhang> asno, not familiar with asn.1 ; whats that got to do with ubuntu?
<asno> well, i'm compiling under ubntu, but maybe you're right and this is not the correct channel
<asno> :D
<asno> thaks anyway
<trever420> my home server thar runs my website is only 512MB of RAM too
<trever420> also runs my mail server
<DJones> inzen: The requirements of Ubuntu server are only a 300MHz processor and 128Mb of ram according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements Although the more the server gets used, the more memory & processor requirements will be increased
<trever420> and is my dhcp server, firewall
<asno> which channel should I use?
<trever420> it's a pentium 4 ... dont remember the exact CPU... it was an old Dell GX270
<dr_willis> inzen:  my home server does ssh. samba, and upnp video shareing
<trever420> oh yea has samba and ssh on it
<trever420> but my BIG server, is a very nice rig
<DJones> trever420: Same machine as mine
<inzen> thats cool DJones and what about uptime do we need to keep the server running continuously without a break or can it relax for a while?
<trever420> and that is a vmware server
<trever420> inzen my uptime is about 400 days
<christo_m> im running ubuntu 11.04 with kernel 2.6.38-8 and i get "panic occurred, switching back to text console"
<DJones> inzen: Mine runs 24/7
<trever420> inzen it all depends on what you are doing from the server... are you looking at serving video?
<inzen> ohhhhhhhhhhhh awesome!!!
<trever420> are you looking at hosting a content management system
<trever420> a file server?
<trever420> how many clients are you planning on running on the thing
<dr_willis> inzen:  it may be a good idea to read up on a few home networking beginner guides
<inzen> trever420 I just wanted to know generally what desktop servers do  thats all
<inzen> I dont have the means to create a server a good old desktop is all I have
<trever420> i mean in comparison linksys makes routers that have SAMBA, DHCP, SSH, Apache, amongst other things and they dont even have half the power that my crap box has
<trever420> inzen thats fine
<trever420> that will work
<trever420> if all you want is a simple place to store files
<dr_willis> izen a desktop box is my server
<trever420> i mean the term "server" is very vague
<inzen> i see..
<dr_willis> my cellphone can work as a server
<trever420> i recommend installing the server version iof ubuntu tho not desktop...
<trever420> desktop's overhead is to high
<dr_willis> for home use. i use desktop thrn install the seevices
<trever420> i mean it'll work... just not efficient
<inzen> how ? tell me how? dr_willis? thats so interesting? tell me
<dr_willis> then turn off the desktop if not needed
<trever420> yea true
<inzen> [this is so interesting]
<dr_willis> inzen:  install the service you need... its a server
<trever420> i havent used a GUI i n awhile
<dr_willis> inzen:  it may be a good idea to read up on a few home networking beginner guides
<trever420> i think he is trolling ;-)
<inzen> what is trolling?
<christo_m> im running ubuntu 11.04 with kernel 2.6.38-8 and i get "panic occurred, switching back to text console",any ideas?
<dr_willis> time to go do some research inzen
<trever420> christo_m, stop switching to text console ;-)
<inzen> what is trolling trever420?
<trever420> just kidding
<orbisvicis> im worried about the php cve-2012-0831 vulnerability
<ubottu> PHP before 5.3.10 does not properly perform a temporary change to the magic_quotes_gpc directive during the importing of environment variables, which makes it easier for remote attackers to conduct SQL injection attacks via a crafted request, related to main/php_variables.c, sapi/cgi/cgi_main.c, and sapi/fpm/fpm/fpm_main.c. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0831)
<orbisvicis> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-0830.html
<ubottu> The php_register_variable_ex function in php_variables.c in PHP 5.3.9 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a request containing a large number of variables, related to improper handling of array variables.  NOTE: this vulnerability exists because of an incorrect fix for CVE-2011-4885. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0830)
<christo_m> trever420: that isnt the problem, its a kernel panic that forces the system into text console
<christo_m> with a stack trace
<orbisvicis> oneiric only runs 5.3.6
<christo_m> im just not sure how to diagnose it
<inzen> hey tell me plz what is trolling? in simple words?
<trever420> i was only kidding
<LjL> !ot | inzen
<ubottu> inzen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sw0rdfish> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<orbisvicis> does that web page mean ubuntu has patched PHP 5.3.6 as well ?
<christo_m> trever420: i cant find anything in /var/log either
<inzen> you are just a bot ubottu  how do you know what are we talking about?
<deni> is it just me or is the nginx .deb missing a binary?
<deni> on onreiric
<deni> *oneiric
<LjL> inzen: please keep the offtopic chatter out of this channel, and join #ubuntu-offtopic instead if you want. this channel is *only* about Ubuntu support.
<inzen> ok LjL
<sw0rdfish> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<llutz> deni: you also need nginx-full or -light
<deni> i do an apt-get download nginx and inspect the .deb package and the is only usr/doc no /usr/bin
<llutz> deni: you also need nginx-full or -light or -extras
<sw0rdfish> whats the Bcast in the IP info I get by doing "ifconfig"?
<llutz> deni: "apt-get show nginx" tells you why
<deni> llutz: tnx...that's solved it
<llutz> deni:err* "aptitude show nginx" tells you why
<linelevel> Hi, is there any danger in keeping my Thinpad cpu fan speed manually set to "disengaged", so it spins much faster than the highest numerical setting (which is 7 @ around 4500 RPM.. "disengaged" is @ over 6500 RPM). It's noisier for sure, but is there any danger in keeping it there permanently? My thinkpad never overheated until a few weeks ago, but now it's overheating constantly unless I set fan speed to "disengaged".
<linelevel> ^ Did that cut off?
<bc81> squeekyKL33n: i see your point, but do you have any solid evidence linking frequent bidet use with parasitic worm infections?
<bc81> oops, wrong channel :/
<Myrtti> linelevel: I'd open the laptop up and check how much lint and dust has deposited on the fans
<Myrtti> linelevel: bearings in the fans to wear out faster the more they're used
<linelevel> Myrtti: Good advice. I'll do that when I get a chance.
<dr_willis> bearingless fans ;)
<llutz> fanless computers :)
<Myrtti> linelevel: I do mine every 18 months and there is a significant difference
<muszti> hi all
<muszti> can anyone help me about domain registration?
<parapan> I have problem with my VPN connection to Windows server; I can connect to the server but unable to browse the internal network
<muszti> especially in linux dns servers like bind
<dr_willis> parapan:  as a test see if they can ping each other. and disable the windows firewalls.
<roasted> Hi there. Would dual booting with W7 on a regular SATA and Ubuntu on an SSD be treated the exact same as dual booting with W7 on a regular SATA and Ubuntu on a regular SATA?
<lucifer> hi i'm having trouble with hybernating my ubuntu when i close the LID of my notebook It Wont Come back So I Have To Restart Completely
<muszti> my question is if I register a domain with outside nameserver like freedns.afraid. org, and my ip is dynamic, will it register for me?
<llutz> roasted: yes
<lucifer> i there any patch or command that could fix it...?
<Darkdruid> undernet.org
<roasted> lucifer: does suspend work okay?
<linelevel> Myrtti: thanks, I'll definitely check
<lucifer> roasted, No
<muszti> I mean my ip periodically changes
<roasted> lucifer: I've personally found "hibernate" to suck, on my windows and linux systems, even on my mac I have issues with hibernate. Suspend tho I've grown to prefer on any platform.
<roasted> lucifer: oh wow, if suspend doesn't work either I'm at a loss.
<muszti> and I'm not sure how it will register the nameserver
<muszti> anyone please
<lucifer> i fixed my wireless driver using a new patch downloaded from backtrack Website...
<dr_willis> dyndns is handy muszti
<lucifer> so ithought it could fix this problem as well
<llutz> muszti: you just need a ddns-client to update your ip
<muszti> dr_willis, I have freedns
<muszti> llutz, I've already done that with freedns
<dr_willis> my homme router does dyndns ;)
<roasted> lucifer: I'm not sure. Personally, I come here for quick questions. I find the UbuntuForums to have more luck with issues like that because since it sits there all day many more people can read your question.
<roasted> lucifer: so I'd post there and check back in a day or so. Personal opinion though, I know issues like that can be frustrating to tolerate until you hear of a fix!
<cak054> register q1w2e3r4t5nick
<muszti> dr_willis, but how does it happen when a dns registration completed?
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com is a must hit site in addation to the forums
<ikonia> lucifer: you've been asked not to ask for support in here as you are using blackbuntu, not ubuntu
<dr_willis> muszti:  i dont register anything.
<lucifer> roasted, : well actually ur right but here is faster IF ur lucky enogh to be in the right place in the right time...
<dr_willis>  myfancysite.dyndns.com   ;)
<roasted> lucifer: double the efforts. Post right now, and ask here every so often. See what bites first. :)
<roasted> lucifer: post as in, on forums. :)
<lucifer> ikonia, : sure,leaving now...
<roasted> lucifer: remember, too much info is better than not enough... Ubuntu version, model laptop, etc. All of that helps.
<lucifer> roasted, :TNX Man ;) i'll Check That Out
<roasted> lucifer: speaking of which, if you aren't on a true ubuntu variant, that plays a huge key role...
<roasted> lucifer: food for thought man. good luck.
<techno_freak> can i ask solution for desktop related issues here?
<roasted> ikonia: additional thanks to you sir for your help the other day.
<muszti> llutz, is it true that the dns registered if my top level domain refreshes?
<ikonia> roasted: not a problem
<techno_freak> i was just checking out the settings and suddenly something seems to have gone wrong
<lucifer> roasted, : Yeah I Go To BlackBuntu Forum
<roasted> ikonia: things are working great. I was definitely over thinking it. I actually became frustrated when it all clicked and I realized, wow, it's a matter of 2 commands total, keygen, copy-id, then disable pw auth and it's rock solid.
<llutz> muszti: sry, what?
<roasted> lucifer: I'm not familiar with that variant, so I can't be of additional help there. :(
<muszti> llutz, and if my ip is dinamic it is not a problem when it changes while I'm adding the nameserver?
<techno_freak> when i move around the windows, they seem to stick around in the background, like a shadow
<ikonia> roasted: that's pretty much the root of it,
<techno_freak> and i dont see the desktop wallpaper but weird black screen with color pixels here and there
<roasted> ikonia: yep, anyway, appreciate it.
<ikonia> welcome
<llutz> muszti: http://freedns.afraid.org/faq/
<deni> llutz: just a quick note....apt-get remove nginx does NOT remove the nginx-full and nginx-commong packages....so when i try to reinstall with apt-get install nginx nothing gets replaced
<deni> and the nginx package only contains the docs
<MaynardWater> -bash  profile: Input/Output Error  Segmentation Fault    [:  280: =: unexpected operator"  I got that when i logged in via ssh,  It will not let me sudo anything nor htop, really a number of commands are not working right now and I cant reboot or halt, and I am workign remotely
<llutz> deni: thats why i use aptitude
<MaynardWater> Any help?
<deni> llutz: the initial apt-get install nginx worked just fine... it installed nginx-common and nginx-full but the remove did not work
<deni> llutz: there is no diffference there with aptitude
<deni> aptitude remove nginx does not remove nginx-common and nginx-full...just the nginx package which is just docs
<bc81> deni: what about apt-get autoremove
<deni> i thinks this i very wrong.....if nothing the nginx package should be a meta package for all the other packages.....and the docs should be in nginx-doc
<deni> bc81: apt-get autoremove as well
<deni> it did not link those packages at all
<deni> i am now aware who the package maintainer is....but this should be corrected
<llutz> deni: apt-cache show nginx|grep Maintain
<deni> people expect nginx to be a meta package that install all the other packages....and removes them as well... the doc package should be named nginx-doc
<sergiubsd> hello people !
<sergiubsd> is some one using ati rage around here ?
<NyLes> 123
<Stoil89> Hi
<Stoil89> Any ideas when the next daily build of Ubuntu 12.04 is gonna be available?
<llutz> Stoil89: april this year
<NyLes> Stoil89: i think april.
<Stoil89> yup - but that's for the final release :P
<Stoil89> daily build is a temoporary one (like alpha/beta)
<DJones> Stoil89: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 questions
<llutz> oops, #ubuntu+1
<Stoil89> k tnx
<sergiubsd> can some one tell me a few tips improving the r128 grapchics on an old computer ?
<NyLes> can someone tell me the full "/" commands here?
<fidel> NyLes: commands for?
<auronandace> NyLes: best to ask in #freenode
<NyLes> fidel: commands like /msg here in IRC xD
<fidel> freenode offers a faq etc
<NyLes> auronandace: fidel thanks...
<balkrish> hi
<dyd> what port uses the remote desktop?
<balkrish>  i wants ubuntu drivers
<bastidrazor> dyd: 5900, i think
<dyd> bastidrazor, thanks
<llutz> thats vnc
<dyd> llutz, yea sorry i meant vnc
<cakeman> you can use ssh too I think, in that case, it will be 22
<cakeman> for vnc it's 5900
<trever420> i always change my ssh port
<compdoc> unless its vncserver
<compdoc> then its 5901+
<jhills95> sahhga: hello
<sahhga> Ola
<[kerneL]> olá
<[kerneL]> Boa Tarde.
<parapan> I have problem with my VPN connection to Windows server; I can connect to the server but unable to browse the internal network
<parapan> ?
<sahhga> boas
<somsip> quit
<Stek_Turku> hi all
<Stek_Turku> did anyone used tesdisk to recover crypted /home partition?
<patrunjel> Hi, can you please tell me how do I find out if I have a 	i686 CPU 	or a x86-64 CPU ?
<Bender> exscuse me, ho can I set "nomodeset" option to a fresh ubuntu 11.10 installation in order to boot?
<cakeman> patrunjel > uname -a, if you see x86_64, it's a 64bits cpu
<i_is_broke> !nomodeset > Bender
<ubottu> Bender, please see my private message
<llutz> patrunjel: grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<psf> hey guys, what do you recommend for filesystem and file encryption under linux?
<parapan> I have problem with my VPN connection to Windows server; I can connect to the server but unable to browse the internal network
<mongy> parapan, can you ping other clients ?
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me what options I have for getting 3 monitors working on Ubuntu? I know some ATI cards support it on a single GPU. What about multiple GPU? Does that even work under xorg?
<lephix> #kubuntu
<Stek_Turku> i have read a step by step guide but i wouldn't do anything of wrong so i'll find here somone testdisk experts
<orbisvicis> what package provides /usr/bin/my_print_defaults ?
<orbisvicis> can anyone run: dpkg -S /usr/bin/my_print_defaults
<orbisvicis> on oneiric
<eniac> nvn
<llutz> !find  /usr/bin/my_print_defaults
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/my_print_defaults found in mysql-cluster-server-5.1, mysql-server-core-5.1
<orbisvicis> thanks
<t1t4n> how create one id, for example when i create one group?
<llutz> t1t4n: man addgroup  (--gid id)
<jhills95> ablyss, hello
<heat1> hi
<researcher123> how can I check if my hard disk is ok or not?
<heat1> I have ubuntu 11.04 I can't find "Network Connections"?
<heat1> Where is that?
<Cameron_> hello, i installed ubuntu on my netbook but how do i install my network driver?
<Cameron_> it has a wifi on/off button but idk what difference it makes
<heat1> I installed ubuntu 11.04 and I can't find "Network Connections"?
<openbees> cameron_ it should notify u for available drivers for wi-fi
<martian> Cameron_: it depends on what type of network card you have as well
<heat1> I installed ubuntu 11.04 and I don't know where's "Network Connections"...
<heat1> I installed ubuntu 11.04 and I'd be glad if someone could tell me where "Network Connections" is
<ber> Installed ubuntu 11.10, starts only in nomodeset, buggy mouse pointer, buggy graphics (laggy ), also sometimes keyboard doesn't work in some application, like choosing the nickname in this chat.
<martian> heat1: Do you see a networking manager icon in the top right of the screen in the notification area?
<ber> how can i post a screenshot of my buggy mouse pointer?
<heat1> martian: Is it the two arrows?
<martian> heat1: yes
<heat1> No, they aren't there...
<uictamale> camera?
<heat1> martian: No, they aren't there...
<heat1> martian: No, it isn't there...
<G__81> hi all i installed the latest version of Ubuntu 11.10 and it says the experience is Standard in the graphics section so does that mean its the full fledged Unity interface or the 2d version ?
<G__81> this is the first time i am trying out the new Unity interface
<G__81> so can some one let me know whether its the full interface or the 2d interface
<skypce> hello gentlemen, if i want that my wallpapers appear in desktop-settings , i copy it to .local/share/backgrounds/ folder , but they dont show in desktop settings, what can i do?
<addara_2> how to configure iptables to run xchat ?
<martian> heat1: you could run it manually by hitting alt-f2 and typing nm-connection-editor
<tsimpson> addara_2: you don't need to set up a firewall to use xchat
<Lint> G__81, buttons in 2D have a bright white border
<Guest76002> greetings, I've been experiencing lag while playing videos, how do i fix this issue?
<G__81> apart from that is there any way to find it out ?
<addara_2> i know but with my iptables rules, xchat cannot connect to any server
<G__81> Lint, i am using the nouveau driver which was working fine in fedora and i removed fedora and installed Ubuntu 11.10 and when i had a look @ system settings -> graphics, the experience was set to Standard
<Lint> G__81, if its not 'fallback', it's 3D
<llutz> addara_2: and how would we know your iptables-rules? check them, add something allowing outgoing port 6667/7000
<heat1> It doesn't do anything...
<G__81> Lint, Oh Ok great thanks
<heat1> martian: It doesn't do anything...
<martian> addara_2: well, you could flush all your rules using the -F option. As far as defining the rules, this may not be the best place to get help with that
<martian> heat1: try running it from a terminal. Does this system have a network card that's supported?
<esteeven> I have a strange problem in Firefox in Ubuntu. One site renders incorrectly and I can't accurately input data. The input cells all become misaligned. I have played with fonts but that made no difference at all. This is how the page should look > http://i39.tinypic.com/2ev8bi1.png and here's what it actually looks like > http://i41.tinypic.com/ebdgr7.png. This is not happening in Arch or Windows. Only with the 'buntus
<esteeven> . Any ideas?
<tonsofpcs> try epiphany?
<esteeven> tonsofpcs, I tried Chromium and the same thing happened. I also need to use Firefox.
<heat1> martian: I wrote "nm-connection-editor" and it said that the command is not found
<compdoc> esteeven, try chrome. or install java if its not installed
<Guest76002> greetings, I've been experiencing lag while playing videos, how do i fix this issue?
<heat1> martian: I wrote in the terminal "nm-connection-editor" and it said that the command is not found
<martian> esteeven: are you perhaps using a generic font definition like "sans-serif" instead of specifying an actual font family?
<heat1> martian: I have an hp laptop...
<kpas_> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<rattatoue> Guest76002, do you have the latest video driver for your video card?
<esteeven> compdoc, okay. I wil try java.
<esteeven> martian, this is with the default Ubuntu settings.
<Guest76002> rattatoue: i don't know - how do I check?
<heat1> martian: it alsa has windows 7 and the network works find...
<heat1> martian: it also has windows 7 and the network works find...
<rattatoue> Guest76002, do you know what your video card is first off?
<Guest76002> rattatoue: i don't know...
<balkrish> hi
<Guest76002> rattatoue: how do i check
<Guest76002> rattatoue: what is the command?
<martian> esteeven: yeah, I'm talking about the actual css. If you just specify "sans-serif" instead of whatever font you expect it to use, the browser will use whatever font your OS or browser has specified as the default sans serif font
<balkrish> i have dele my guest session
<rattatoue> Guest76002, type lspci -v in the terminal and then half way up it says probably somthing like VGA compatiable controller and it should tell you what your card is
<MonkeyDust> Guest76002  try lspci|grep Display
<kpas_> I have a question about unity launcher
<martian> heat1: and you're running 11.04? did you upgrade from a previous release of ubuntu?
<rattatoue> whats your question kpas_
<kpas_> I noticed you can only click on the app y9ou want to use once
<heat1> martian: Sorry I have 11.10
<kpas_> and if you want to open up another it won't
<Guest76002> it's a vga compatible controller: ATI technologies Inc M92
<kpas_> for example two termial session
<heat1> I didn't have ubuntu before in that laptop
<rattatoue> kpas_, yeah to open another you have to right click the icon and click New whatever the app is
<Guest76002> Mobility radeon HD 4500/5100
<esteeven> martian, this is not a site I am building. I have no control over the css. Is that what you meant?
<kpas_> rattatoue, k I'll give it a try thanks
<heat1> martian: I installed windows 7, downloaded ubuntu 11.10 and installed it...
<InSac_Ed> Oh great flashback....last IRC chat at least 80's.  Installed Ubuntu on a netbook, sick of Windows, what is a good how to guide for this Linux flavor?
<martian> esteeven: then that's just a failure on behalf of the sites designer. They are probably not specifying what font to use, so the browser just uses whatever it considers to be the default sans font
<jconnolly> hey, anyone know which project/package is responsible for this lovely magic?
<jconnolly> jconnolly@jconnolly-linux:~$ ircd
<jconnolly> The program 'ircd' can be found in the following packages: * ircd-irc2
<jconnolly> apt?  bash?
<rattatoue> Guest76002, okay look at that list and you should see something under that VGA part that says. Says "Kernel Driver in use:" whats it say for your ATI card?
<rcmaehl> I need help connecting to the Windows Shares on my School's network
<heat1> martian: I didn't have ubuntu before in that laptop
<heat1> martian: I installed windows 7, downloaded ubuntu 11.10 and installed it...
<rcmaehl> It keeps giving Failed to Recieve share list from server
<skypce> guys, i have a path /usr/share/themes that i can override from /home/users/.themes, does have more folders as the example that can be override?
<Guest76002> Kernel driver in use : radeon
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu 11.10 32bitr
<martian> heat1: strange. try running nm-applet
<esteeven> martian, okay. I will try to adjust in Firefox then.
<rattatoue> Guest76002, Im not real sure about ATI cards, but that sounds like the right driver for your card. Are you talking about videos on your computer or like youtube flash videos?
<heat1> martian: from terminal?
<Guest76002> rattatoue: that is correct
<martian> heat1: sure
<jconnolly> found it
<jconnolly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandNotFoundMagic
<Guest76002> rattatoue: streaming videos
<jconnolly> <333
<kpas_> rattatoue, ah I see that only certain programs allow you to open up multiple instances
<rattatoue> kpas_, right. Thats why I dont use unity anymore actually.
<rattatoue> Guest76002, is it just one site or any flash site?
<Guest76002> rattatoue: i recall fixing this once - there was an issue with flash
<Guest76002> rattatoue: something about installling flash updates
<heat1> from the terminal it says "command not found"
<esteeven> brb
<rattatoue> Guest76002, you can try running the update-manager check if there is a flash video update otherwise you will have to manually install it
<Guest76002> rattatoue: install flashaid, i think?
<martian> heat1: well, that's strange. For some reason you don't have network manager installed. I'm still on 11.04 so maybe they took it out in 11.10 in some stroke of genius
<heat1> martian: from the terminal it says "command not found", then I hitted alt-f2, wrote nm-applet and hitted <Enter> it doesn't do anything
<rattatoue> Guest76002, your welcome to try that if you want, but honestly never used the program so I wouldnt know on that.
<rattatoue> kpas_, a suggestion. This is up to personal preference, if unity doesnt work for you. One of the best things about Linux is you can use a different DE that might suit you more.
<heat1> martian: I'm going to install network managed typing "aptitude install network-manager", Is that ok?
<heat1> martian: I'm going to install network manager typing "aptitude install network-manager", Is that ok?
<bilal03> hello guyz
<Chaos_zero> hi
<martian> heat1: yeah, I was about to suggest that. No idea why it wouldn't be though... don't need to repeat yourself ;)
<heat1> martian: I'm going to install network manager typing "aptitude install network-manager", do you agree?
<martian> heat1: yes, you don't need to ask three times :-P
<David_Miller> Is there a way to get dhclient (or similar) to never try to renew leases
<kpas_> rattatoue, , yeah I know - however when I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 it (fu bar) my installation
<David_Miller> other than insanely long lease times
<rattatoue> kpas_, I was meaning install like KDE, XFCE, Cinnamon Desktop, Gnome Shell etc. Not upgrade to 11.10
<heat1> martian: sorry, I thought that you wanted me to repeat the question...
<trever420> ok ubuntu question... i have a ubuntu server set up... it's acting as my router essentially... it has two NICs.. one (eth0) is my WAN side, and (eth1) is my LAN side.  My DHCP runs on ETH1 so that any machine connected to ETH1 gets an IP.. I am using IPTables for firewall rules.
<trever420> I have OpenSSH server on this box
<miha> i read http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android  ... when will this be available? :)
<heat1> martian: I can't install it because I don't have network...
<kpas_> rattatoue, yes I did use fallback to gnome3.2 but it locks up now.  I was running gnome on 11.04
<miha> i use both android and ubuntu... a mix would be greaT :D
<trever420> but i changed the port to 54321... what is the proper way to configure IPTables to accept SSH requests on ETH0 (WAN side)
<bilal03> i'm currently using ubuntu 11.10, n now going to change my hard drive, is there is any way to transfer all installed packages and customization that i have made to current ubuntu to the new one that is going to install on my new hard drive?
<rattatoue> kpas_, are you on ATI by chance
<Chaos_zero> I am having a problem with vsftpd. I can delete and read files but i can not delete or read directories that i try to create. how can i fix this?
<rcmaehl> bilal03: Burn a gparted live cd
<rcmaehl> bilal03: hook up both harddrives and copy the partitions from the origianl onto the new one
<kpas_> rattatoue, you mean - I installed nvidia...
<bilal03> <rcmaehl> after
<xsl> do i need ibus on a workstation?
<bean> trench, iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 --dport 54321 -j ACCEPT i believe
<rattatoue> kpas_, yes did you install your latest video driver?
<bean> err, not trench
<bean> trever420,  iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 --dport 54321 -j ACCEPT
<bean> i believe
<bilal03> <rcmaehl> so i have the same ubuntu there? with all my settings
<rcmaehl> bilal03: yep
<faryshta> Minor issue. I think I deleted the WiFi icon from the toolbar on XFCE.
<bilal03> <rcmaehl>thanks a lot, i ll try
<kpas_> rattatoue, running nvidia_96
<bean> bilal03, use tab-complete ;) makes talking to be people a lot easier.
<xsl> trever420: your using ufw or just plain iptables?
<rattatoue> kpas_, then thats not why its locking up. I am on latest gnome-shell without any probs
<faryshta> How do I put a wifi icon on XFCE?
<Morpheusxnl> goodafternoon
<bilal03> <bean> didn't get it
<kpas_> rattatoue, I am thinking a bad upgrade however it is an older machine running graphics card GeForce FX5200/AGP/SSE2
<Morpheusxnl> i am running unity 2d why is it that the buttons for close minimize and maximize are not visible on full screen in 3D they are
<Chaos_zero> anyone ever had this problem before? where you can change files but not folders in vsftpd?
<trever420> xs1 just plain iptables
<Oer> kpas_, do not expect the 96 nvidia driver to work perfect, it is such an old driver, no longer maintained.
<trever420> bean that's it?
<trever420> really?
<kpas_> Oer, worked great in 11.04
<rattatoue> kpas_, that is possible. Your graphics card could be the problem as its not new enough to run it. But you should be able to run Unity without any problems.
<Dr_willis> everything else has changed.. but not the drivetr :)
<rabbi1> "Cannot open file as archive" Can i repair this .zip file  or its dead ?
<bean> trever420, I believe so.
<kpas_> rattatoue, yeah I am running unity now -  I am thinking of a fresh install shortly
<trever420> awesome thanks :-)
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  there may be some zip command line tools that have a repair option
<rcmaehl> rabbi1: or it's not a zip
<bean> bilal03, instead of typing <bean>, my name is bean, not <bean>.
<rattatoue> kpas_, thats usually always recommended then upgrades. I mean you can do upgrades, but then you can have a bad upgrade and mess up your packages etc
<xsl> trever420: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i $WAN --dport 54321 -j ACCEPT ($WAN= write your wan interface)
<Morpheusxnl> anyone else has this problem on unity 2D
<bilal03> bean, got it thanks :)
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: thanks, will have a check
<xsl> trever420: if you dont have big iptables kowledge ufw is very nice
<xsl> and simple to use
<trever420> ufw? what is that?
<rcmaehl> xsl: what about firestarter
<kpas_> rattatoue, I agree - example was I could not configure my monitors to twin view
<rcmaehl> firestarter seems a hole lot better
<martian> rabbi1: try (in a terminal): zip FF yourfile.zip
<rcmaehl> whole*
<faryshta> How do I put a wifi icon on XFCE?
<xsl> rcmaehl: it's nice also .. but with stuff that can confuse some people up
<rattatoue> kpas_, I always one run monitor, but I have tried once or twice for twinview and never really had a problem with it.
<xsl> rcmaehl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<rcmaehl> xsl: true. Just don't let anyone go into the settings and just right click and accept connection from source and you should be fine
<kpas_> rattatoue, nvid... would not show both monitor therefor I had to use my old xorg.conf from my 11.04
<heat1> martian: What can I do?
<trever420> xs1: is UFW a GUI frontend for IPTables?
<trever420> and does it run from a web interface?
<rattatoue> kpas_, did you try nvidia-settings thing
<xsl> trever420: command line
<martian> heat1: did you install network manager?
<rabbi1> martian: what does it do ?
<kpas_> rattatoue, oh yeah all that crap plus reinstall nv drivers - nothing worked until I used my old xorg
<martian> rabbi1: attempts to fix the archive
<rattatoue> kpas_, sounds like you need that fresh install
<heat1> I can't because I don't have network on ubuntu 11.10
<rcmaehl> :| People at my school keep thinking I'm on command prompt :| This ISN'T a winblows pc
<rabbi1> martian: nope, it just zipped the .zip file
<kpas_> rattatoue, yes
<xsl> stuff easy like "ufw status" "ufw status verbose" "ufw allow 54321/tcp"
<heat1> martian: I can't because I don't have network on ubuntu 11.10
<kpas_> rattatoue, some this year ;)
<xsl> it is rly very simple to work with
<martian> rabbi1: sorry, try: zip -FF --out fixed.zip yourzip.zip
<rattatoue> kpas_, now this is just my personal preference, but if your going to try Gnome Shell, should give Cinnamon Desktop a try too.
<rcmaehl> slow-motion: Hey john
<rabbi1> martian: 	zip warning: Missing end (EOCDR) signature - either this archive is not readable or the end is damaged
<martian> heat1: ahh right. honestly, that souds fishy. is it possible that the installation process was interrupted when you first installed ubuntu?
<kpas_> rattatoue, is cinn more similar to gnome 2 or 3 and can I install via app-get
<rcmaehl> rabbi1: It's dead jim.
<slow-motion> rcmaehl hi robert
<rcmaehl> O_O I forgot to remove that from Irssi
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<martian> rabbi1: are you sure it's a zip? try running "file yourzip.zip" and see what it says
<rabbi1> :( going to flush out :)
<Lunar_Lander> got a short question about security
<Lunar_Lander> if that is OK?
<martian> Lunar_Lander: NO!!
<rcmaehl> Lunar_Lander: yep or ask in ##security
<rabbi1> Zip archive data
<Lunar_Lander> OK, I hope it's a short question
<martian> rabbi1: then yep, it's dead :(
 * rcmaehl mourns the lost of the poor zip file
<ubusrv> hi all
<rcmaehl> loss*
<shade7p> :)
<rabbi1> martian: from the -FF command i am able to see the data inside .zip file. but not extract
<rcmaehl> I got to go.
<rattatoue> kpas_, yes, you can have it look exactly like gnome2, well I mean theres a few lil differents or I just have mine setup kinda like a start bar in windows was. Its a lot more polished then mate desktop is and looks a lot better.
<Lunar_Lander> I use Thunderbird to read the emails in my uni account and there I got an E-Mail newsletter from an Electronic Shop, but the shop was hacked by someone last year, i.e. that guy replaced the shop with a black site, which said that he took the site down. Now I don't know if the E-Mails coming from the shop are OK. I didn't open the e-mail but of course thunderbird had downloaded it from uni to my harddrive
<Lunar_Lander> I now deleted it
<kpas_> rattatoue, is it tar ball install or a apt-get install
<martian> rabbi1: that probably means the header of the archive is intact, so zip is still able to see what is supposed to be in it, but the data is probably all garbled
<Lunar_Lander> potential danger?
<rattatoue> kpas_, apt-get install once you add the ppa
<rattatoue> Lunar_Lamp, if you were running on Linux when you downloaded the email due to Linux's file permissions you should be okay.
<ubusrv> I'm having trouble running proftpd on an ubuntu server... every time someone tries to connect (outside the LAN) and set passive mode it times out the connection; I've tried ANYTHING I found in manuals, but nothing happens... passive ports are set, ports are open through iptables, router ports open; nf_conntrack, nf_conntrack, nf_nat_ftp modules loaded, and still nothing
<kpas_> rattatoue, so when I try I can select what desktop to use when logging in right e.g. gnome, unity, or Cin
<ubusrv> any ideas, please?
<scwizard> when using sudo my PATH is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<scwizard> and I can't figure out how to change this
<rattatoue> kpas_, right. I just pick Cinnamon. You can look on youtube its actually from linux-mint but works great in ubuntu too.
<scwizard> this is strange because there is no such /usr/X11R6 folder on my computer
<martian> Lunar_Lander: very unlikely. Not only is thunderbird 'smart' enough to not run things the way some other M$ email clients may have, but being linux, there are not many email virus type things out there to worry about. I wouldn't load the remote images in thunderbird (as it may ask you to do) as it will tell an attacker that someone at your IP is viewing the email, but aside from that don't stress it.
<bean> Lunar_Lander, doubtful, i take it you're on ubuntu?
<permaflex68> ciao a tutti
<kpas_> rattatoue, will give it a try when I rebuild my system
<permaflex68> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Lunar_Lander> bean exactly, Ubuntu 11.10
<Oer> rattatoue, tell him Ubuntu won't support cinamon :-)
<kpas_> rattatoue, thanks for the info
<permaflex68> !list
<rabbi1> martian: nope, i was able to extract files one by one, mainfile.zip had 8 other .zip files but i was able to unzip 7 out of 8 one by one. the corrupted .zip file was the last one. ....
<rabbi1> martian: thanks a lot ...!
<scwizard> is it the program sudo that is setting the PATH to this strange value? or is it something else?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks martian I first thought to completely forget viruses but then someone at the Ubuntu Forum said that even on ubuntu someone was able to steal his e-mail info
<rattatoue> Oer, I told him it was from a ppa. Whats wrong with that? That alone says its not from ubuntu.
<martian> rabbi1: rad!
<Lunar_Lander> oh martian what I also have is plain text view and don't have images showing up in the e-mail
<kpas_> rattatoue, Oer , Yes I get it.  No one OS can support every DE out their
<Lunar_Lander> I think that is what you meant?
<kpas_> rattatoue, Oer, but it does not hurt to try different things now and then
<Lunar_Lander> that if an image is attached that it is just an attachment and isn't displayed at once
<rabbi1> martian: Reactive Attachment Disorder ? ;)
<kpas_> rattatoue, Oer, plus this might give me ceedence to get the wife to spring for a more powerfull PC since my is about 6 + years old
<martian> Lunar_Lander: some emails embed images, where others host them remotely and expect your client to fetch them like a web browser. regardless, there's very little to worry about.
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> martian: a final question on that maybe?
<martian> Lunar_Lander: no need to ask to ask =D
<llutz> !info whenjobs
<ubottu> Package whenjobs does not exist in oneiric
<Oer> kpas_, try it and have fun :-)
<mike3> guys, rc.local won't start on startup. it shows in chkconfig as on. any ideas?
<Lunar_Lander> I know a professor in australia and I wrote him on my freemail account (GMX) and the uni account and sometimes I get a Facebook email from him, simultaneously on both accounts, i.e. "Check my Pictures on Facebook" and that looks like he caught a virus and I thought about informing him and when he would write back, I could open up that e-mail allright then?
<rabbi1> how can i disable compiz only for my cursor ?
<martian> Lunar_Lander: again, being on thunderbird and linux, there's (I'm choosing my words carefully, as nothing is ever 100%) really no chance that you're going to get an email virus
<Lunar_Lander> OK thanks
<Lunar_Lander> and sorry again
<Lunar_Lander> I once told here that I had windows up to last year
<Lunar_Lander> and then in the summer I started to get paranoid out of the blue
<Lunar_Lander> until I ordered the 5 CD 11.10 option from Canonical
<lmao25> how come when i open firefox, watch a flash video and put it in fullscreen the screen flickrs
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<Lint> Lunar_Lander, E-Mail is just a text files, there cannot be viruses
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<ubusrv> I'm having trouble running proftpd on an ubuntu server... every time someone tries to connect (outside the LAN) and set passive mode it times out the connection; I've tried ANYTHING I found in manuals, but nothing happens... passive ports are set, ports are open through iptables, router ports open; nf_conntrack, nf_conntrack, nf_nat_ftp modules loaded, and still nothing; could someone give me
<ubusrv> any idea?
<Lunar_Lander> ah one more thing Lint and martian: Is there any place to suggest ideas for future ubuntus?
<VIPER-II> ok Ubuntu is playing jokes on my. (Not in the mood right now.)
<Lint> there was site for 'ideas', but I don'tknow if it's abandoned now
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<VIPER-II> I download and save a movie with sabnzbd into a folder. After ubuntu finishes, the whole content of that folder disappeaers.
<VIPER-II> wtf?
<Lunar_Lander> I would like to have the Update symbol from Ubuntu 10 back, the red/orange exclaimation mark
<Lunar_Lander> my 11.10 just slaps the update window into my face
<VIPER-II> is there some kinda Checkdisk for Ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lander> VIPER-II: as far as I know, when you
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Lunar_Lander> no
<Lint> VIPER-II, fsck
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<themaster_> i am trying to copy a .so file to my opera plugin lib, but it will not allow me to, as I do not have root permissions. is there another way to do this? or can i temporarily grant myself access? i am the administrator on this pc.
<VIPER-II> k
<martian> Lunar_Lander: oh, the red symbol usually just means an update has been installed and you need to reboot for it to take affect. I agree, the update manager is a bit obtrusive. You can set it to only check once a week or something
<Lint> themaster_, use sudo
<Lunar_Lander> ah ok martian :)
<dr_willis> themaster_:  users may have a .opera/ dir in their home
<VIPER-II> aihgt
<VIPER-II> tx
<themaster_> if it helps any, i am running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<Lunar_Lander> martian and thanks, I thought red means security and orange means normal update
<themaster_> drwillis: and if i cant find this directory?
<Lunar_Lander> OK martian and Lint, you helped me a ton :)!
<martian> Lunar_Lander: hmm, maybe it does. I dunoh :) Glad to help!
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<Lunar_Lander> cu soon!
<themaster_> all i see is my username, and then the normal user directory. desktop, documents, photo, etcetera
<dr_willis> themaster_:  it may be some other name. opera should make it
<Lint> themaster_, show hidden files (Ctrl+H)
<dr_willis> note the . in the name ;)
<heat1> martian: No, it didn't, it said "successful"
<VIPER-II> does fsck run over NTFS drives?
<mike__> Hi, for some reason mpg123 plays some files far too fast (as in playing an album at 45). I think it could be something to do with the fact it is reporting they are MPEG 2 Layer III whereas it's fine when playuing what it sees as MPEG 1 Layer III
<dr_willis> VIPER-II:  use windows to check ntfs is best
<martian> heat1: well, I'm afraid I'm not sure what else to do. It seems unusual that you don't have network manager installed.
<varyak> hey guys i need help to customize the bootloader
<varyak> im totaly new with linux/ubuntu
<aboudreault> I have this error when I do service ssh start: Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd
<Kentrel> Anyway to force Nautilus to always open folders in a new tab, and never a new window?
<Chaos_zero> hai people i am having a little problem with vsftpd on a server for a LAN (not internet). II had it working before after i chown'd something but after a restart its dead again. I can upload and delete FILES. And i can navigate and delete directories that the server had created. When i create a directory i can not open it or delete it. How can i fix this last part?
<aboudreault> even if I created the directory and set the permission... the service doesn't want to start
<martian> varyak: Why do you want to do that then?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<scwizard> geez I asked how to change a setting on the ubuntu forums and someone is like "just leave it that way"
<Guest18268> Hi what system do u have?
<zikos> hi, does anyone know why xbmc isn't avaible... or xbmc for precise
<varyak> martian i dont like the irrelevant entries, or i want a other name for the entries
<motherbrain> I am working with raw sockets and I have complete control of all the headers right down to the data link layer. I am curious though to send a packet to a computer that is not physically connected to your nic you must at least use an ip header / ip protocal (something at network layer) . Yes /no ?
<dr_willis> i got xbmc on 11.10
<martian> varyak: well, this page has all the info you need... be careful! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis> theres ppa for it i recall
<Guest18268> varyak: beware of bloathi linux
<Chaos_zero> anyone?
<varyak> yeah ty maritan, saw it already posted by the bot
<heat1> ok
<heat1> martian: thanks a lot
<vindav> Can someone please tell me what is the terminal command to use in Ubuntu 11.1 Unity to allow the 'Preferences' & 'Administration' in the Applications Menu to be visible if you have set up a docky through CompizConfig Settings Manager ?
<varyak> what do you mean guest18268?
<Guest18268> me too i still have problems with grub, 'cause of  loathi linux
<VIPER-II> what was the command again?
<VIPER-II> BLKDSK?
<Guest18268> i still don't see it
<Guest18268> i appreciate more grub legacy
<dr_willis> add a customr grub entrty if its not autodetected
<Guest18268> there are some derivatives of uuntu that may cause trouble w grub
<Guest18268> ubuntu
<dr_willis> it  pays to learn grub foo
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have on my pc an ATI HD 5570 and a GeForce 7300gs. Is there any way to make my 7300gs work as physix?
<heat1> martian: I rebooted the pc in windows 7 and it has internet, but the ubuntu partion doesn't have internet
<heat1> the ubuntu partion doesn't have ip address
<heat1> martian: the ubuntu partion doesn't have network
<subthalamus> heat1: is there a dhcp server on your network?
<dr_willis> how is it networked? wireless?'
<heat1> Yes
<heat1> subthalamus: Yes, there is.
<subthalamus> heat1: r u trying to connect a wired or wireless nic?
<archo43> buuurp
<heat1> subthalamus: I'm trying to connect to a wired one...
<subthalamus> heat1: what does ifconfig say?
<subthalamus> heat1: r u using the network manager?
<heat1> subthalamus: it only displays loopback
<subthalamus> heat1: could have started with that :P
<heat1> I don't know where is "network manager" in ubuntu 11.10
<heat1> subthalamus: I don't know where is "network manager" in ubuntu 11.10
<subthalamus> heat1: how about an lspci -v?
<raveendra_> how to use vgaswitcheroo in ubuntu with ATI HD5470 GPU and intel GPU?
<orbisvicis> how do I do anything with apt-get without running "The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED.."
<goathouse774> is it safe to install the linux version of zdoom (given that it's not available from the software center)?  I see mention of "compiling" and the term is relatively foreign to me.
<orbisvicis> ie I'd like to keep some of those "unused" packages
<dr_willis> goathouse774:  look for a ppa for it first
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<trever420> I'm confused... i just installed ubuntu and it told me i had to reboot the computer before i could start using it
<trever420> after installing i got that message
<trever420> but i didnt install it on a computer
<salex> Hi!, anybody knows how to get started with multitouch in 12.04? i am using a macbook air
<trever420> i installed it on a virtual machine... cant i just reboot the virtual machine??
<dr_willis> trever420:  yes
<dr_willis> a vm is a emulated computer
<orbisvicis> ok keep-all
<trever420> are you sure
<trever420> ;-)
<trever420> the instructions specifically said computer
<dr_willis> fine .. reboot the whole pc then...
<trever420> it didnt say VM
<trever420> just kidding :-P
<heat1> subthalamus: it says: "http://pastebin.com/kfvL33bv"
<vindav> Can someone please tell me what is the terminal command to use in Ubuntu 11.1 Unity to allow the 'Preferences' & 'Administration' in the Applications Menu to be visible if you have set up a docky through CompizConfig Settings Manager ?
<haylo> there is a menu editor thing for ubuntu vindav
<dr_willis> a docky?
<trever420> lol
<haylo> oh actually sorry so many things have changed vindav
<dr_willis> docky has its own settings
<subthalamus> heat1: so u have a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E
<goathouse774> being unsupported, how are PPAs any better than just downloading and installing?
<vindav> haylo:  we'll, one of my Ubuntu 11.1 desktops have it both displayed, and on another, it doesn't.
<haylo> vindav, use 11.04 and switch to the classic (gnome) fallback mode. its way easier to use
<subthalamus> heat1: is sky2 module loaded?
<EvilResistance> goathouse774, PPAs are actually repositories which update.  But when you download the package as source and install it as well, you are still using unsupported software.  I guess ease-of-installation-and-removal is the main positive
<vindav> haylo:  would that be done when I log in asking me what to choose ?
<haylo> well like i said there is a "menu config editor- look for it in your system tools its hard to find
<xsl> i want to completely remove bluetooth is it ok to remove these packages? (blueman* bluez* bluez-alsa* bluez-cups* gtk2-engines* gvfs-backends* libbluetooth3* libgnome-bluetooth8* network-manager-gnome* obex-data-server* xubuntu-desktop*)
<dr_willis> goathouse774:  easier to install and remove and update
<heat1> subthalamus: I don't know what's that
<subthalamus> heat1: lsmod | grep sky2
<haylo> vindav, no thats an installer- no options like that presented
<trever420> i think when you compile from source they need like a make uninstall option
<trever420> or an uninstall script
<trever420> lol
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | goathouse774
<ubottu> goathouse774: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<xsl> i dont mind to loose the graphical frontend from network-manager
<trever420> it should just be standard on all software
<haylo> can anyone rattle me off some names of linux installers i could put on my .iso?
<subthalamus> heat1: does that command do nothing or spit a single line out?
<trever420> ummmm... haylo: what???
<goathouse774> But, I wouldn't need to compile a PPA, would I?
<vindav> haylo:  we'll...how does one switch to classic gnome fallback mode ?
<dr_willis> goathouse774:  no..
<dr_willis> goathouse774:  thats a main point of a ppa
<haylo> installers trever420 . i need to install an installer- not an easy thing to google
<goathouse774> Are PPAs often behind the official versions?
<zykotick9> goathouse774: i was sending you that as an alternate to PPA usage, if you went the compiling route
<acidrain> aparently 11.10 wont install any package
<trever420> install an installer?
<trever420> wtf are you talking about?
<acidrain> so i am down grading to 10.10
<dr_willis> goathouse774:  the reverse
<acidrain> and 11.10 sucks the most ass i have ever seen the biggest whore in jackson, tn suck.
<Antares> O.o
<dr_willis> acidrain:  take rants elsewhere please
<heat1> subthalamus: it said: "sky2        58674    0"
<haylo> vindav, linux login screens always have options to switch users and window managers. so logout >switch it up and > log back in
<Bunie> Hey guys! Long time no see
<subthalamus> heat1: odd
<haylo> vindav, if you install something like xfce this is how you would find it
<acidrain> dr_willis: im actually giving my professional opinion on a ubuntu system. in the #ubuntu channel :)
<heat1> subthalamus: what?
<Bunie> guys im tinkering with an ancient version of ubuntu (Dont even know what version) and when i run apt-get update it gives me 404 errors. Any idea what i should do?
<subthalamus> heat1: you're positive only lo is listed in ifconfig?
<shade7p> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<subthalamus> heat1: no eth0?
<haylo> Bunie, does aptitude work?'
<goathouse774> I'm actually not seeing a zdoom ppa; is there a site that lists all available ppas?
<haylo> instead of apt-get Bunie ?
<dr_willis> !eol | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<heat1> subthalamus: you're right
<zykotick9> Bunie: to find version "lsb_release -sc"
<pangolin> acidrain: your professional opinion leaves much to be desired. Please keep the language clean and the topic here support related.
<subthalamus> heat1: which ubuntu version did u say you're running?
<Bunie> a sec, i typed aptitude and now its going nuts x3
<heat1> subthalamus: 11.10
<haylo> Bunie, they have expired the repos. if you want to save the system you have to upgrade or use some non-ubuntu erepos ( a bad idea) jus upgrade
<haylo> \
<Bunie> in this case i cant upgrade :3 lols
<dr_willis> Bunie:  you can. read the urls above
<Bunie> It's not a PC x3
<subthalamus> heat1: on the back of the nic, u see a solid green light or something else?
<dr_willis> details are worth giving if  you want good help.
<Bunie> zykotick9: it says Karmic
<subthalamus> heat1: by solid, i mean on and not blinking
<Bunie> Guess theres no hope for me
<RobinJ> why is it so hard to simply get a wifi connection on ubuntu server, which claims to be so user-friendly; while it's incredibly easy on a distro like arch?
 * IT_Sean peers in
<RobinJ> even cabled internet is a disaster...
<IT_Sean> How's the touchscreen support these days w/ Ubuntu?  I'm looking at a ThinkPad X Series Tablet, and would like to toss linux onnit
<Bunie> "failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/x/xorg/xbase-clients_7.4+3ubuntu7_all.deb 404 Not Found" Q~Q
<Pikkachu> anyone using pidgin experiments high cpu usage while here in irc chat rooms?
<Kindari> So my server turns the monitor off after a while, im still using it and the screen is still being updated (ssh'd screen session). Is there a way to tell it to wake up or keep the monitor alive?
<BlouBlou> Pikkachu: I use Pidgin and yes, uses a lot of CPU
<Seryth> Hello all. I've recently bought a new printer, a Canon Pixma IP4200. I've installed the drivers from the Canon website, and the printer shows up in LibreOffice, but when I select it and press "print", nothing happens. I've not done any test print or anything, and I'm not sure what to do. Any help greatly appreciated!
<heat1> subthalamus: solid one
<subthalamus> heat1: sorry, I'm running out of ideas
<Pikkachu> BlouBlou: what os, which pidgin version
<subthalamus> heat1: long shot, but perhaps a resource conflict? see if there are any settings in the bios you can mess around with (carefully)
<subthalamus> heat1: this is an onboard NIC right?
<BlouBlou> Pikkachu:  Ubuntu 11.10 - Pidgin 2.10.0
<skypce> guys, helpme please, where store the settings file gnome-tweak-tool ?
<Pikkachu> BlouBlou: odd, I have it here too and in Ubuntu it doesn't freeze, only in Windows
<BlouBlou> Pikkachu: It doesn't freeze, works fine. It just consumes a lot of cpu
<Pikkachu> skypce: is this a pidgin question?
<skypce> no
<Scarra3> When I try to download a .exe in ubuntu and run it on windows it says it corrupt
<kdmurray> Is there a standard convention for where to put the web-roots of multiple websites in an apache install?
<Pikkachu> BlouBlou: choice of words, ok. But it's annoying anyway, if I had only one CPU core it would be worse
<Pikkachu> skypce: #gnome maybe
<Pikkachu> aaww
<MonkeyDust> Scarra3: maybe you have to change the permissions to exectutable
<Pikkachu> I'm in the wrong channel, sorry all!
<BlouBlou> heh :P
<Pikkachu> BlouBlou: it doesn't work fine
<Pikkachu> skypce: sorry
<BlouBlou> Pikkachu: It does for me. I have 6 cores at 3.2 ghz, so that's not a problem. Anyway, I had to use another irc client with my previous pc.
<Kindari> on tty tmux just hangs, over ssh it works normally. Any ideas?
<Pikkachu> BlouBlou: oh I see, I have only 2 cores :( what do you mean with another client tough?
<Seryth> Hello all. I've recently bought a new printer, a Canon Pixma IP4200. I've installed the drivers from the Canon website, and the printer shows up in LibreOffice, but when I select it and press "print", nothing happens. I've not done any test print or anything, and I'm not sure what to do. Any help greatly appreciated!
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me please
<BlouBlou> Pikkachu: Well, if you want to chat but Pidgin takes too much cpu, you can try with xchat
<Seryth> <BlouBlou> Pikkachu: Well, if you want to chat but Pidgin takes too much cpu, you can try with xchat
<Seryth> yup
<Seryth> xchat is what I use
<Seryth> It's good :)
<FloodBot1> Seryth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moses> whats the network adapter that is CLI
<moses> or what are some ones that are common
<moses> i have one installed i just forget
<Kindari> This page: http://stackoverflow.com/a/7410228/880040 says to make sure /usr/share/terminfo/*/$TERM exists. mine does not, /usr/share/terminfo exists but is empty. The page doesn't say what I should do. Anyone?
<Ubuntunub> Anyone able to help an utter idiot out with installing an Ubuntu server?  Can't even find the right download link.  :D
<Kindari> Ubuntunub: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<Pikkachu> Seryth: no
<Bender> can you help me, i have some bugs in audio, maybe ALSA.
<goathouse774> I don't think there is a ppa for zdoom so I'm going to assume I need to...  compile...  something?
<qw-Russian> i would like install Windows XP for Ubuntu 10.4 but i would like unistall VirtualBox and reinstall VirtualBox I don't know as me it to make and establish then through VirtualBox Windows XP
<slugzzz> Hey, does anyone here use quicksynergy? I am having trouble getting it to work./
<Seryth> Pikkachu: ?
<Pikkachu> Seryth: what's your question
<Pikkachu> Seryth: no, I' won't use xchat
<Pikkachu> brb
<Seryth> Pikkachu: I see. Why?
<Ubuntunub> Kindari:  The issue is that I don't see a 64bit i386 server download.  Does it not matter if I use the amd download on a Xeon machine?
<llutz> Ubuntunub: amd64 is for intel too
<Kindari> Ubuntunub: amd64 works for intel
<avdg> amd just designed the 64bit instruction set and gets the honor ;-)
<moses> how do you list your installed applications?
<Ubuntunub> lmao, well I seemed to have already earned my nick.  :)  Thanks!
<goathouse774> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Pikkachu> moses: you don't, I asked this yesterday
<ubclguy> hi
<moses> you do
<moses> ive done it before
<Pikkachu> moses: you need to seek into apt history or keep track yourself of what you've installed
<llutz> moses: dpkg -l |grep ^i
<Pikkachu> moses: how did you do, with what application?
<Pikkachu> llutz: it doesn't list installed "applications"
<Pikkachu> llutz: specially, "yours"
<Kindari> Pikkachu: if he knew which application he wouldnt be asking. Also, define application? ls is just as much of an application as firefox is.
<Pikkachu> Kindari: no. He could be using some app in the past which doesn't work anymore or he can't get access to or tons of reasons
<Kindari> Pikkachu: Then the would have said "how do i get <package> to <something>?" point is moot. lets move on.
<Kindari> s/the/he
<Canadian1296> I want to record my commands and their output, like what the "script" command does. The problem is if I type exit as a command, it exits the script. Is there a better way to log everything?
<llutz> Pikkachu: define "application" and "yours". for systemwide installed executable stuff: for dir in ${PATH//:/ };do ls $dir; done
<slugzzz> I am getting a 'version GLIBCXX_3.4.14 not found' error. Can anyone spare a hand?
<Canadian1296> slugzzz: What are you doing before you get the error?
<slugzzz> Trying to run synergy.
<Canadian1296> Find what version you have of glibc
<qw-Russian> help me in the screen i see next message No bootable medium found! System halted
<Lint> qw-Russian, your translator is a junk, use Google translate
<Lint> qw-Russian, in virtualbox?
<qw-Russian> yes
<Lint> qw-Russian, mount XP CD, it should boot from it
<Canadian1296> qw-Russian: In the menu bar there is a "Devices" option. Choose an .iso image you're downloaded (like the ubuntu one) and then press the host key and r.
<qw-Russian> but i am select OS in my PC
<Pikkachu> Kindari: your' wrong, he wouldn't have necessarily said that. I'm done with you
<Lint> qw-Russian, that virtual machine is not your PC. It's completely empty and usless yet
<Pikkachu> llutz: I doubt moses shall do it
<qazokm> does fglrx still perform better than radeon?
<mgaunard> qazokm: yes, assuming your card is still compatible with fglrx
<Lint> qazokm, by orders!
<Lint> *of magnitude, that is
<qazokm> sigh
<qw-Russian> i am understand my problem
<qw-Russian> thank you
<Canadian1296> qw-Russian: If you need more help go here: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html and use Google Translate.
<Lint> qw-Russian, another tip: when installing XP, remove the partition that exist on HD, and create a new one in installer
<Canadian1296> So anyone have a solution for my problem?
<c_nick> .close
<qw-Russian> Lint, see this screen please http://i047.radikal.ru/1202/b0/71d16cbac624.jpg
<devish> how can i access a website running on my computer inside a lan from other network
<Lint> qw-Russian, and...
<qw-Russian> format &
<llutz> Canadian1296: start another bash-session inside script. whyever you use exit in it
<qw-Russian> format ?
<Ebron> apt-repository for sun-java7-jdk anyone?
<Lint> qw-Russian, yes, format, and use NTFS
<Antares> openjdk7
<Canadian1296> devish: You mean apache is running on a computer on your local LAN, and want to access it from an external network?
<Antares> It's in the software center if that's not the exact apt-get keyword.
<Ebron> Antares: openjdk is kinda "almost all features"
<qw-Russian> Lint, If I format I ubuntu  I will not touch?
<Antares> OpenJDK, starting from 7, will be the official implementation.
<Ebron> o.o
<Ebron> really :x
<llutz> devish: configure portforwarding on your router
<Lint> qw-Russian, no, that machine is an entirely separate computer
<Ebron> Antares: says who?
<qw-Russian> thanks
<Canadian1296> qw-Russian: You are not formatting ubuntu. You are formatting the virtual computer.
<qw-Russian> thank you!=)
<devish> Canadian1296: tomcat is running on my computer hosting a site and i want to access  it from outside
<Antares> https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<qw-Russian> thank you )
<Ebron> I'll be damned
<qw-Russian> i have question
<Canadian1296> Okay, first you have to set up port forwarding on your router. Forward port 80 on the router to port 80 on your computer.
<heat1> subthalamus: It's in board
<Canadian1296> That was to devish
<heat1> subthalamus: sorry I wasn't here...
<Ebron> Antares: thank you! :)
<Antares> Ebron, no problem. :)
<orbisvicis> Is this normal in an upgrade procedure: wants to remove nearly 1000+ packages, and install nearly twice that amount of mostly unrelated packages (ie not 1:1)
<Lint> qw-Russian, so ask it
<ummhasan> can anyone help me with an ubunu install
<devish> llutz: Canadian1296 but my tomcat runs on 8080
<llutz> devish: configure portforwarding on your router:WAN:80 --> LAN:8080
<Canadian1296> Then forward the router's port 80 to your computer's port 8080.
<heat1> subthalamus: are you there?
<qw-Russian> At laptop inclusion what system will be loaded?
<ummhasan> can anyone help me with a ubuntu install?
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Definitely. What do you need?
<ummhasan> my windows crashed and i want to use ONLY ubuntu as an OS
<Lint> qw-Russian, the same ones which boot now
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Okay, you'll have to download the Ubuntu iso image and burn it to a disk. Do you know how to do that?
<ummhasan> BUT, when i try the install from CD it tells me i only have 4.4 GB available
<goathouse774> can I get a hand holding for the compiling of zdoom?
<ummhasan> but i have a 500gb hard drive
<moegreen> hey guys quick question..I just wrote a simple script and at the end put the & to run in the background.  I now want the terminal window that i used to exec the script to close as well.  what can i put at the end of the script to close that terminal instead of me manually doing a ctrl D?
<qw-Russian> Lint, ubuntu started first ?
<ummhasan> i did that but its telling me i only have 4.4 gb available
<ummhasan> and i have a 500gb hard drive
<qw-Russian> but Windows started only i am started VirtualBox ?
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Okay, are you booting from the cd or inning it alongside windows?
<saquib> n
<Lint> qw-Russian, yes
<ummhasan> i cant get into windows at all and the pc is not finding an os
<ummhasan> cd - windows can not be found
<bastidrazor> moegreen: script & ; exit
<ummhasan> i worked for days trying to recover windows and decided to just go to ubuntu
<NimeshNeema> ummhasan: a really wise move
<Boreeas> For what reason is it impossible to increase the size of a mounted partition?
<llutz> moegreen: command &disown ; exit
<ummhasan> nimesh: yes i agree!
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Alright, you need to partition your harddrive. In the installer menu, it will say guided or manual. Choose manual.
<qw-Russian> Lint, thank you very very much )
<ummhasan> i did not see that option............where do i find it
<stephenh> moegreen: it wouldn't work
<uglyoldbob> can I get libasound2-plugins 1.0.24 on ubuntu 10.04 (Licud Lynx) ?
<NimeshNeema> ummhasan: so what's exactly the problem that you are facing (maybe i could help)
<Canadian1296> Boreeas: If the disk has no more physical room for the partition to expand into.
<stephenh> use screen with -X /path/path/path; logout
<devish> Canadian1296: ok port forwarding done now
<moegreen> yeah i put ; exit at the end and it doesnt work :)
<moegreen> so nothing else to put?
<stephenh> or something to that effect anyway
<stephenh> eh?
<stephenh> you put a ; at the end ?
<Canadian1296> NimeshNeema: He has a 500 GB hdd, and it's only seeing 4.4 free. So im getting him to partition his disk.
<ummhasan> well Nimesh - canadian is already answering me BUT, basicly, i'm trying to install ubuntu from a iso cd image BUT, although i have a 500gb hard drive and windows can not be found on it anymore, ubuntu says i only have 4.4 available
<NimeshNeema> Canadian1296: ummhasan Make sure any critical data is backed up first
<Canadian1296> devish: Okay, now find your external ip address (google "what is my ip")
<Antigone3010> hello !
<moegreen> no i put & ; exit
<sandking> hi
<stephenh> that would never work
<NimeshNeema> sandking: hello
<stephenh> you can't put a process in the background and then logout
<ummhasan> Nimesh: i've already lost all my data on the pc........but..........i have an external hard drive that i can hopefully recover some of my data from
<Antigone3010> i've just managed to install ubuntu on my mac-mini server, but i don't understand how to make the wifi work (ifconfig : no wlan or anything like that, just eth0 and lo)
<sandking> NimeshNeema, hey
<Canadian1296> NimeshNeema: His windows installation crashed and he can't access his data. Guiding him through data recovery over IRCwould be painful.
<sandking> is there some plugin for rhythmbox or standalone app that would let me play/manage my grooveshark playlists?
<qw-Russian> Lint, in Windows we have My Computer, were this in ubuntu ?
<devish> Canadian1296: external ip found
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Okay, are you at the manual partitioning screen yet?
<ummhasan> i'm an advanced user - i've already been through too many days of attempting to recover my data - so away with it we go to ubunto!
<ummhasan> no i never got that screen where do i find it
<stephenh> http://groove-walrus.turnip-town.net/dru/ ?
<Boreeas> Canadian1296: Actually, I have ~60 GB unallocated space on the disk, but gparted tells me that I can't increase my ubuntu partition into it
<Lint> qw-Russian, are you on KDE?
<Canadian1296> devish: Now to test it, open a browser and in the URL bar put http://12.34.56.789/ and replace that number with your external ip address.
<qw-Russian> amm
<qw-Russian> Dolphin ?
<llutz> devish: if you try this from LAN, you need NAT-loopback on your router enabled
<Canadian1296> Boreeas: Could be because younger that's your install partition, gparted is running off of it. I suggest booting from a livecd and doing it from there. (please, back up everything first...)
<Lint> qw-Russian, have no idea what they have in KDE
<ummhasan> Canadian: the only choices i have are try and install...........the GUI screen came up automaticlly
<qw-Russian> thank you
<devish> llutz: Canadian1296 i am not able to access from my lan may be NAT- loopback thing
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Choose install. Ill walk you through each step
<Boreeas> Canadian1296: Don't worry, backup is running already :D
<qw-Russian> Lint, example i would like delete or reinstall Windows
<qw-Russian> ?
<qw-Russian> how?
<Canadian1296> devish: If you private message me your ip (yes, ill be nice :) ) ill test it, since im outside of your lan.
<ummhasan> Canadian:  i did that BUT, the 2nd screen wont allow me to continue because it says i only have 4.4gb
<Lint> qw-Russian, in Virtual box?
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: now I see your problem... One second.
<ummhasan> ok thanks
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Okay, instead of install, go to try.
<ummhasan> ok
<Canadian1296> Then open the program called "gparted"
<ummhasan> Canadian: ok
<ummhasan> doing now
<llutz> devish: check you router settings for that, sometimes its called nat-writeback. unfortunately there are a lot of routers where you cannot switch this "security thing" off/on
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: In gparted, delete all existing partitions.
<qw-Russian> Lint, see know i instatll Windows XP but one days i would like reinstall Windows how i can make it ?
<ummhasan> Canadian: ok will do
<bensen> hi there
<Canadian1296> Lint: he may want to install xp on his physical machine. Tell him about burning an ISO to a disk.
<qw-Russian> maybe not reinstall - delete
<Canadian1296> Lint: Nevermind.
<Canadian1296> qw-Russian: you mean get windows off your computer?
<Lint> qw-Russian, reinstall on your physical laptop or in that VM you're installing it now?
<bensen> i have an question about installing picasa 3.9 on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<qw-Russian> VB
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: A screenshot of the gparted screen would help
<Canadian1296> Lint: He said actually delete. He just has to remove the virtual
<Canadian1296> Machine
<bensen> how can i surge in xchat for german language chats?
<Seryth> I've just tried using sound in firefox for the first time in a while, it doesn't seem to be working. (trying to play a yt video...) No idea what to do >.<
<llutz> !alis | bensen
<ubottu> bensen: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<qw-Russian> now i am uses VirtualBox and install XP from use VB
<bensen> thank you llutz
<goathouse774> which method is better for a beginner: checkinstall, or packaging?
<qw-Russian> from - for
<ummhasan> CAnadian - actually, i cant seem to find the gparted sofware
<Linskyrate> Hi :)
<ummhasan> where in the filesystem is it
<llutz> goathouse774: better:packaging, easier=checkinstall
<goathouse774> oh man...
<MonkeyDust> ummhasan: click dash and type gparted
<qw-Russian> ummhasan, ext3 ?
<Lint> qw-Russian, you can reinstall it as usual, mounting CD on that virtual machine you have now
<ummhasan> Canadian: not sure if i can accomplish a screen shot since its on a different pc - but i can try to connect to it
<Linskyrate> where do i find port file (the one that holds open ports) linux kernel 2.6
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Isn't alright, not needed.
<goathouse774> llutz: which method do you yourself use?
<Canadian1296> **it is alright
<Somelauw> Although an ssh server is great, I don't want to make it run by default. Is there any way to block it from running by default or is there another way to prevent random people from attempting to log in?
<sidney> I just did a new install when viewing the source-list it comes up blank is this normal
<Canadian1296> Somelauw: With a firewall.
<llutz> goathouse774: i haven't compiled much stuff in the last 10 years, i usually just use chekinstall
<llutz> checkinstall
<Somelauw> Canadian1296: What?
<Canadian1296> !ufw | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<sabumafu> hi
<Cryp71c> Is anyone familiar with the vnc server vino? I'm looking for its startup script, I don't see anything in /etc/init.d
<qw-Russian> Lint, �
<goathouse774> llutz:  would you please help me with my first checkinstall and help me get zdoom installed?
<Somelauw> Canadian1296: how to use this?
<qw-Russian> Lint, Now by means of VirtualBox I establish WIndows XP but if I want to remove it as to me it to make? Simply to remove from VirtualBox
<Lint> qw-Russian, delete the virtual machine and hard drive image
<Canadian1296> Somelauw: Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW it explains everything.
<llutz> goathouse774: install checkinstall, run ",/configure; make; sudo checkinstall" answer the questions with enter, done
<vindav> haylo:  I was able to get the gnome look by disabling Unity from when loggin in.  At this time I still don't have 'Preferences' and 'Administration' menus.  Any thoughts ?
<qw-Russian> good thank you
<haylo> vindav, hold i am back in ubuntu
<goathouse774> when you say "run" are you referring to a terminal command?
<haylo> on*
<llutz> goathouse774: yes
<sabumafu> ubuntu español
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lint> haven't gimp been removed from ubuntu?
<Somelauw> Lint: Yes, so install it again
<haylo> vindav, system > preferences > Main menu     it is a pain to find bt you will see there are more options for your menu than you previously thought
<llutz> goathouse774: http://zdoom.org/wiki/Compile_ZDoom_on_Linux#Debian_.26_Ubuntu    just replace those "sudo make install" by "sudo checkinstall"
<klm> why all good things were out from ubuntu, and some bad things come in with ? it will be good before... why did I feel abandoned by ubuntu in my needs ?
<MonkeyDust> klm: define "good" and "bad"
<imijo> اه
<haylo> klm probably you like debian and gdm with out realizing it- as ubuntu mover further from its predecessor debian it develops more and more problems
<klm> MonkeyDust: read more books about philosophy.
<jonas-linux> $hi
<klm> haylo yes, I like Debian, I was a Debian user, before. and when discovered ubuntu, became a big fan.
<Somelauw> Maybe I should move to debian as well then, since I don't like the changes either.
<Lint> klm, to the topic, please
<klm> but a debian is not realy "all working out of the box"
<devish> Canadian1296_: yt
<pangolin> klm: Do you have a support question?
<haylo> Humans are good when we aspire to our humanitarian nature. Love and compassion is an animal trait, our ability to see outrselves and perciave our world gives us the power to understand good and evil
<klm> it take long time to configure out every little things that make a good experience with a cimputer.
<klm> no.
<haylo> that is what makes us human
<klm> You prefer i quit ?
<haylo> klm i am not an ubuntu admin
<pangolin> klm haylo Please feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like chatting and help keep this channel support related only.
<Lint> klm, I prefer you tell us what exactly you don't like in Ubuntu
<haylo> i stick with it because the fglrx performance is out of this world
<vindav> haylo: I am not able to even get to see the menu:  system.  I only see system tools, and even in that sub-menu what you suggest I do not find.
<haylo> ok pangolin
<pangolin> Lint: This channel is not for meta discussions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<klm> haylo: First, the abandon of gnome-panel.
<klm> okay pangolin
<pangolin> Thank you.
<goathouse774> llutz:  the software center refers to as "installation tracker" with "checkinstall" below that.  is that the right one?
<Somelauw> Is there a way to prevent ssh server starting by default instead. ufw is way too vague.
<Lint> Somelauw, why do you need ssh server at all?
<Somelauw> Lint: So that other people can hack me if they want.
<llutz> goathouse774: yes
<Somelauw> Lint: I just need it sometimes, but not all the time.
<ummhasan> CAnadian:  sorry somone was at my door..........gparted showes no deviced detected
<trism> Somelauw: which version of ubuntu is this?
<ikonia> Somelauw: either disable it, uninstall it, or firewall it
<Lint> ummhasan, do you have broken hard drive?
<Somelauw> ikonia: disabling sounds good. I want it to be disabled until I start it manually.
<llutz> !checkinstall | goathouse774
<ubottu> goathouse774: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<devish> llutz: i tried from outside the network but its not accessible any idea
<Somelauw> trism: 10.10. Why do you want to know?
<ummhasan> Lint: possibly but the system still sees somthing in the primary slot.........after a windows 7 check disk that 'repaired' TONS of files, the opperating system dissappeared and i've spent days attempting to 'find' 'fix' or 'reinstall' it hence my going to ubuntu
<qw-Russian> o my God
<trism> Somelauw: well, if it is natty+, then: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/ssh.override; then you can start it when you want it, otherwise comment out the start on line in the /etc/init/ssh.conf file
<CatalanGuy> hi
<trism> Somelauw: because the method varies by ubuntu version.
<llutz> devish: you setup portforwarding: incoming port 80 -> your computers-ip:8080?
<llutz> devish: computers LAN-IP
<Somelauw> trismn, should the line start on filesystem
<Somelauw> be commented?
<qw-Russian> Lint, i install but very very lags
<llutz> devish: your webserver/tomboy is accessible from LAN?
<trism> Somelauw: yes
<Lint> qw-Russian, install guest additions (via Device menu)
<devish> yes from lan its fine
<devish> llutz: ^^
<Somelauw> ok
<llutz> devish:and you setup  and checked portforwarding: incoming port 80 -> your computers-LAN-ip:8080?
<sidney> Is it normal for the source-list to be empty after a new install
<devish> llutz: yes even set my computer to DMZ
<llutz> devish: does your ISP block incoming connections?
<Somelauw> trism: Can I still start it using service start ssh if I comment that line?
<qw-Russian> Lint, 10 Gb - in Windows good ?
<ummhasan> Canadian: did u see my response
<devish> llutz: how can i know that, apart from asking him
<Lint> qw-Russian, yes
<llutz> devish: "nmap -p80 your.external.ip.adr" from outside LAN  shows port open?
<trism> Somelauw: yes
<qw-Russian> free 10 GB =)
<Bender> I think i have a corrupted ALSA or pulseaudio, how can I reinstall them?
<llutz> devish: unfortunately some ISP don't like to talk about filtering, you'll have to ask to be sure
<Kentrel> Anyway to force Nautilus to always open folders in a new tab, and never a new window?
<GVolkmann> Hi all.  Say, how do I register gmail to be my mail client in ubuntu?
<aethelrick> GVolkmann: isnt gmIl a web application?
<aethelrick> GVolkmann:  gmail*
<Lint> GVolkmann, enable IMAP in your account settings. Are you using Evolution?
<ummhasan> Lint: any clue on my situation?
<devish> llutz: trying to figure out, but they should allow network if any one wants to host a site or something for himself
<Lint> ummhasan, no
<llutz> devish: some ISP don't allow that on dialup/dsl/cable connections
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: any clues on why my hd isnt showing up?
<trever420> didnt know gmail had it's own client for linux
<trever420> (other than android)
<llutz> devish: they want to sell business lines
<Canadian1296_> umm	hasan: Could be a physical problem with the disk
<ummhasan> the boot log shows there is somthing or a 'blank' drive there in the primary slot - it does not show 'none' like the empty slots
<goathouse774> llutz:  I don't see what you're referring to as "sudo make install".
<MK`> I just accidentally ran sudo gedit instead of gksudo gedit, did I break anything? :S
<trever420> mk' no
<MK`> i just edited one file and then closed it
<trever420> did u save it mk'?
<Guest32235> whats the channel for ubuntu beta?
<MK`> yes trever420
<trever420> did anything break?
<MK`> no
<trever420> then u're fine
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: windows started acting crazy all of a suddon, i could not run a defrag, or virus scan, or browse the internet.........things took about 5hrs to show up with an error...........so, i stupidly did a check disk with repair and it 'repaired' TONS of files then upon restart, the os was gone
<trever420> lol
<MK`> It was a file I needed admin permissions to edit
<llutz> goathouse774: the link i provided you, dwn in the "Get the FMOD package" part
<goathouse774> also, how am I supposed to know if I have the correct "dependencies"?
<llutz> goathouse774: have you even read that linked article?
<Canadian1296_> ummhasan: Sounds suspciously like a virus to me...
<phirestalker> ok I have a directory on an ext4 partition that just disappeared. I spent hours looking and then decided to just try to cd into it and it is there, but it doesn't how up in gnome with hidden files shown or in ls what gives??? How do I fix it?
<trever420> oh no.. what is this new GUI for ubuntu
<trever420> OH  NOES
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: i put in my recovery disk but it also cant see the os........so i decided to run some fixmbr, fixboot, etc........nothing worked............so i decided to see if i can put ubuntu on the drive since windows is no where to be found
<trever420> i dont like this new gnome thingy mabob
<rednovae> i just installed ubuntu on to a laptop and i can't see the mouse unless it's over a terminal
<goathouse774> llutz: I don't know what I lot of those terms are
<auronandace> !unity | trever420
<ubottu> trever420: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Stek_Turku> hi all
<Canadian1296_> ummhasan: You'll have to wipe the disk...
<goathouse774> llutz:  but I think I can gleen the meaning for the most part
<qw-Russian> Lint, Windows did'nt see ubuntu ?
<trever420> thanks auronandace
<trever420> crapola... going to old gnome 2
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: ok, can u tell me how to do that ........... gparted cant see any devices
<arran-g> Hi, where do I change the font sizes in 11.10?
<Lint> qw-Russian, it won;t, you need to setup a network to connect it to your laptop
<auronandace> !gnome2 | trever420
<ubottu> trever420: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<llutz> goathouse774: http://zdoom.org/wiki/Compile_ZDoom_on_Linux#Debian_.26_Ubuntu       shows you exactly how to get the dependencies and what to do, just read it carefully
<auronandace> trever420: i use xfce
<qw-Russian> not understand
<trever420> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Canadian1296_> in terminal try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Stek_Turku> i am using testdisk to recover a partition (my /home). Is here anyone that have experience to using it? (sorry for my english!)
<ummhasan> ok
<Canadian1296_> ummhasan: in terminal try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<trever420> weeeee just downloaded all my updates in 30 seconds... over 300MB
<trever420> i love my new internet :-)
<vindav> haylo:  any thoughts about why I do not see Preferences and Administration in the Main Menu but everything else in Ubuntu 11.1 ?
<haylo> vindav, system > preferences > Main menu     it is a pain to find bt you will see there are more options for your menu than you previously thought
<vivekimsit> How can I know how many system are connected to my n/w
<vindav> haylo:  yes, I saw that suggestion before, but it;s not showing up.
<goathouse774> llutz:  I'm using Xubuntu; I assume I would start with the "Debian & Ubuntu" terminal command?
<phirestalker> what would cause a folder to not show up if it is not hidden?
<haylo> you dont see a tab for system at the toolbar top of screen vindav ?
<haylo> says "system"
<llutz> goathouse774: sure, ignore the fedora/arch parts
<dr_willis> terminal should work the same  :)
<haylo> i dont think you are in classic fallback mode if you dont see it vindav
<goathouse774> llutz:  and openSUSE and Gentoo?
<llutz> goathouse774: and openSUSE and Gentoo....
<dr_willis> bash is bash.  no natter the distro
<phirestalker> do you think instead of trying to fix the folder it would be easier to copy everything out of it?
<dr_willis> phirestalker:  rename it ?
<vindav> haylo:  at the top right hand of my screen, there is 'System Settings'.
<phirestalker> dr_
<vivekimsit> How can I know the ip address of the systems connected to my n/w?
<llutz> phirestalker: "stat /path/dirname"
<phirestalker> dr_willis: I'll try that
<vindav> haylo:  what is the terminal command to do   classic fallback mode   ?
<PedramH> HOW CAN I PUT ICONS ON UBUNTU 11.10 DESKTOP??
<haylo> top left vindav
<haylo> vindav, i dont think you can change mid session like that
<Oer> vivekimsit you could use nmap for that.
<MonkeyDust> PedramH: by not using caps
<vivekimsit> Oer: how?
<phirestalker> llutz: 0770 are the permissions
<haylo> logout and select it at login screen vindav it sounds like you dont have it. thats why i use 11.04 and not 11.10
<haylo> vindav,
<Lint> PedramH, gnome-tweak-tool
<PedramH> MonkeyDust: no answer yet even by using caps!
<Oer> vivekimsit, IP Scanning with range 192.168.0.0 – 192.168.0.255 >> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 ( see man nmap )
<phirestalker> llutz: oh and I'm a member of the group but not the owner
<MonkeyDust> PedramH: use gnome-tweak-tool to put icons on the desktop
<vivekimsit> Oer:Thanks ;)
<llutz> phirestalker: what's the name of the dir? is it named like one of those special dirs for pictures/doc/downloads?
<vindav> haylo:  I'll try that out and let you know.
<PedramH> MonkeyDust: How can i install it? using software center?
<phirestalker> llutz: no it is just in a mounted volume and it is called videos
<haylo> vindav, install your self a useful window manager like xfce4
<haylo> and then do it
<llutz> phirestalker: surely one of these "gnome-dev-think-different" issues. no real idea, sorry
<phirestalker> can anyone tell me the command to show groups you are in?
<llutz> phirestalker: even if its not owned by you, it should be shown
<llutz> phirestalker: id
<dr_willis> phirestalker: a fs mounts to its disk label by default when auto mountung
<Lint> what is kswapd0?
<phirestalker> llutz: well the volume did have errors repaired by fsck so I guess it is just a fluke
<llutz> Lint: kernel swap daemon
<Lint> is it normal for him to take 30-50% od CPU time?
<phirestalker> llutz: I guess I should move the files out and be happy the directory is still there. just to add to the weirdness though none of the folders or files inside it are searchable
<PedramH> any one here can learn me how to put shortcuts on ubuntu 11
<Canadian1296> I have a usb memory stick plugged into my ubuntu comp. How do I find which device it is in /dev?
<vivekimsit> Oer:what id I do :nmap -sP 192.168.10.0-255
<Lint> PedramH, had you installed gnome-tweak-tool?
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdal /mnt
<auronandace> PedramH: unity doesn't really support desktop icons
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: I know how to mount, I need to figure out which disk it is,
<Thraspic> I'm playing a game with wine, and when the game makes a new pop-up type window, it isn't getting focus, I have to switch to it manually, crippling the game.  The game in question is Space Empires IV.
<PedramH> Lint : Not yet , how can i do that? software center?
<ummhasan> Canadian1296: sorry, i tried to copy paste
<llutz> Canadian1296: dmesg
<ummhasan> how do i do a screen shot
<slfkadjsdf> whats the room for ubuntu beta??
<llutz> Canadian1296: or "fdisk -l"
<auronandace> slfkadjsdf: #ubuntu+1
<Lint> PedramH, yes, or apt-get, any method. then run it and select "Allow Nautilus to control desktop" or something similar
<Oer> vivekimsit, nope, number incorrect & use sudo, so that would be >>> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.10.0/24
<PedramH> Lint : thx bro
<vivekimsit> Oer:what does 24 means , I think its like 2^24
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_:  how do i share a screen shot with you
<PedramH> ummhasan : use screenshot find it via dash home
<Oer> vivekimsit, it is the network-notation for the range 0-255
<Lint> vivekimsit, number of 1-bits in network mask
<llutz> vivekimsit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<Oer> Lint correct sentence :-D thnx
<ummhasan> PedramH: i have copied my screenshot from another computer, emailed it to myself and took a screen shot of it here on this computer using win7
<xenddorf> someone to test my little gomebuild 3d game ?
<ummhasan> PedramH: i need to know how to share the screenshot here
<ummhasan> or with Canadian1296_
<om26er> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<xenddorf> http://xenddorf.free.fr/game/index.php
<phirestalker> thanks all I just moved the files out of the folder and they all seem to be fine, sure was weird though
<Lint> he's now in installer
<vivekimsit> Oer:Just as a beginner I want to see how may system are connected to my wifi(LAN) n/w and I know that there are only four system and I only want to see their IP addresses
<om26er> ummhasan, read the above message from ubottu
<Canadian1296> llutz: dmesg says it attacked it to sdb…Mounting sdb results it "mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb"
<Pinchiukas> I drag the Skype icon to the left launchbar and I get an empty icon. How can I edit it so that it has a picture or something?
<llutz> Canadian1296: try /dev/sdb1  "fdisk -l" should show it
<Canadian1296> llutz: "special device sdb1 does not exist", and "fdisk -l" returns nothing.
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: http://imagebin.org/200252
<qw-USA> hello all
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: That is " s d a one." not " s d a l "
<llutz> Canadian1296: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<qw-USA> Lint, i am qw-Russian and i am use Windows =)
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: ok thanks i'll try again
<Canadian1296> llutz: Ah, there we go.
<ummhasan> llutz: ok i'll try that
<Lint> what is the way to turn PDF file into pictures?
<Canadian1296> llutz: Thanks I got it
<ummhasan> llutz: 'sudo fdisk -1" gives me "not a valid option '1' "
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Its -l (lowercase L)
<llutz> ummhasan: L lowercase    not one
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: i tried both
<Canadian1296> And what did the lowercase L tell you?
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: with the lowercase l, it just takes me to the next line
<Canadian1296> I can't remember, how do I get dd to give me a status update?
<Canadian1296> It's copying now, and I can't remember how to make it tell me how much it's done.
<Lint> Canadian1296, kill -USR1?
<Canadian1296> Ah yes, thanks
<goathouse774> llutz:  thanks for you you're help, I'm getting there.  However, it tells to check my "package manager" to see if FMOD can be gotten that way.  What is the "package manager"?  Is that the software center?
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: a blank command line and when i ran the command you said before running the one llutz said, it gave me what i posted in the link
<llutz> goathouse774: yes, or apt-get, or aptitude or whatever frontend to apt you use
<HFSPLUS> My penis is stuck in my 40oz budweiser (don't ask) how can i get it out?
<Chronax> Hey everybody. Just set up a new System76 laptop, and all of my icons look like this:
<Chronax> http://i.imgur.com/LgTFq.png
<Chronax> Anybody know why?
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Inthe mount command it is the number one. Im llutz's command it is the letter k
<Canadian1296> **l
<llutz> ummhasan: you should use a different font in your irc and terminal, one you can easier read
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: sorry for seperating my comments - let me be clear.  1. i ran the command u said with a lowercase L not a number 1 and it gave me what i linked to, 2. i then tried it with a number 1 and it gave me 'mount -t command not found', 3. then i ran the command llutz said first with a number 1 and then with a letter lowercase L.....
<Lint> what is the way to turn PDF file into pictures?
<ummhasan> llutz: i dont know how to change the font..........i'm new to this chatting group
<Canadian1296> ummhasan llutz: Hmm… Any one else have any ideas?
<blitz> how do I run the command jsc from the terminal to get a javascript console
<goathouse774> llutz:  this is an incredibly involving process just to install a piece of software.
<Chronax> Anybody?
<Canadian1296> blitz: javascript is a web scripting language, and it belongs in a web browser. Follow the guide, instead of trying to run it in a terminal.
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: when i ran the command llutz gave, with the number 1 i got 'fdisk invalid option -1'..........i then tried the lowercase L and got a new command line
<llutz> goathouse774: it will be easier when you've done this a few hundred times :)
<blitz> anyone else want to help me out
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: Try "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a letter L)
<Lint> Chronax, it could be due to access rights problems
<Canadian1296> blitz: I can, but you aren't listening. Javascript does not belong in a terminal.
<Ubuntunub> Anyone have any experience with "Rackable Systems" servers?
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_ that gives me the new command line
<blitz> I don't care dude, I'm trying to learn syntax and I don't want to create files. Can you just answer my question
<goathouse774> llutz:  I'm guess there are advantages to it that I'm not aware of.
<Canadian1296> ummhasan: With sudo or without sudo.
<ummhasan> with sudo
<ummhasan> CAnadian1296_ with sudo
<GordonShamway> hi guys. can anybody help me with a lirc prblem? Iḿ on 10.04 installed lirc. but irw doesnt get me output. The ir-Reciever is for Windows Media enter. The IR-Reciever isnt broken because it worked under windows on another pc
<Canadian1296> blitz: Okay, I have no experience with jsc, and you can just create files with vim or something and open it in your browser. I would tell you how to use the command line but I dont know.
<nixbox> hi all
<Canadian1296> nixbox: Hi
<goathouse774> llutz:  I'm not sure how to proceed at the point where I can choose to either install FMOD or put in the zdoom file tree.  I'm thinking I should take the guide's advice and not install zdoom or FMOD but the guide is not then clear about which command I should use depending on my choice.
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: with sudo
<nixbox> i just configured samba and kerberos to join the windows domain (active directory), i am trying to access a printer server, when i open the share through samba, it does not list the printers, when i open the same share on windows i can see a list of printers, does anybody know if i am missing something?
<llutz> goathouse774: sry cannot help with that, i don't even know what zdoom is/does
<nixbox> i know i have joined the active directory domain successfully because i can use the wbinfo command
<goathouse774> llutz:  I think I chose the right one...
<Tuplad> hey guys, I have a problem with gnome.
<zeroraven66> hey
<Canadian1296> !ask | Tuplad
<ubottu> Tuplad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> Tuplad, details :P
<EvilResistance> we require details to help
<zeroraven66> somebody knows if ATPonCD keep running on the oneiric or precise?
<Tuplad> I was checking why it took so long to boot gnome up, so I was checking around and started "unity-greeter" in console and then closed it. now my gnome is screwed and I cant change the theme back: http://i.imgur.com/PQc6v.jpg
<qw-Russian> Lint, thank you. Good luck
<Tuplad> keyboard is qwerty, cant change theme... rebooted/ logged session out, etc. nothing helps
<ummhasan> Canadian1296_: allright..........thanks for your time..........i have to leave...........i suppose i'll just put another hard drive in the computer and go from there.
<qw-Russian> good bay people
<Tuplad> lightdm - normal unity session
<pixelhack> hey guys, if I have  a package in my desktop, how do I install it via terminal ?
<Tuplad> compiz doesnt work either
<MonkeyDust> pixelhack: dpkg
<Canadian1296> pixelhack: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Lint> what is the way to turn PDF file into pictures?
<goathouse774> llutz:  I have one last question.  In the "Compile" section it talks about pointing to the FMOD installation -- I'm assume so it can compile FMOD with the everything else -- but I chose not to install FMOD so I'm hoping I can proceed without messing the whole thing up, or not having sound.
<pixelhack> monkeydust: thanks
<pixelhack> canadian1296: you too thanks
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm’s login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<Tuplad> anyone ? :p
<Tuplad> I was checking why it took so long to boot gnome up, so I was checking around and started "unity-greeter" in console and then closed it. now my gnome is screwed and I cant change the theme back: http://i.imgur.com/PQc6v.jpg  - keyboard is qwerty, cant change theme... rebooted/ logged session out, etc. nothing helps and compiz doesnt work either.
<MonkeyDust> vlt: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<vlt> MonkeyDust: Done.
<vlt> MonkeyDust: What’s next?
<dagerik> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a 10 year old pc. I try to boot into the usb stick by choosing to boot from "generic usb disk", but it only boots into windows. How can this be solved?
<obiwlan> good evening. today i saw a default route on one of our servers that had an asterisk (*) where the router ip should be displayed. what does that mean? i never saw it before, but it's a new system installed by a consultant that knows what he does. so i assume it's legit.
<Canadian1296> obiwlan: * is a wildcard. In this case it means all ip's.
<obiwlan> Canadian1296: i know, but i doesn't make sense as a default routes gw
<vlt> dagerik: Maybe your BIOS doesn’t support booting from USB. Have you tried with another one before?
<obiwlan> s/i/it/
<dagerik> vlt: no
<obiwlan> Canadian1296: or does it?
<Chronax> Hey guys, my menus and icons all look like the OLD X11 style on a brand new laptop setup.
<Chronax> Anybody know where I should look to fix this? I've tried switching Ubuntu themes, and poked around in the NVidia settings.
<Chronax> It's weird, some of them look normal, but folder icons and things are completely missing.
<Lint> Chronax, can you browse your home directory?
<Canadian1296> Chronax: Perhaps you have the old X11 style?
<Tuplad> I started "unity-greeter" in console and then closed it. now my gnome is screwed and I cant change the theme back: http://i.imgur.com/PQc6v.jpg  - keyboard is qwerty, cant change theme... rebooted/ logged session out, etc. nothing helps and compiz doesnt work either. anyone has an idea how to fix it ?
<dorgan> when running a remote command with ssh is there a way to not have the output passed back?
<Seryth> Hey all. I'm just trying to get my new printer working - Canon Pixma IP4200. I've installed the drivers from the Canon site, and the printer is listed by LibreOffice, but I can't print with it....how would I do a test print or something? It's kinda important I get it working, useful for school work. No hurry, but asap is needed! :) Thanks.
<trever420> dorgan: what do you mean?
<Chronax> Canadian1296: Yes, but it looks like this:
<Chronax> http://i.imgur.com/lJl3V.png
<Chronax> :(
<Chronax> WTF?
<Chronax> This is a new System76 laptop.
<FloodBot1> Chronax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trever420> Seryth are u using the CUPS driver?
<dorgan> well using ssh to run a remote command seems to be pusshing back the output of the remote command
<dorgan> i dont want to see the output of the remote command
<dorgan> trever420:
<trever420> hmmm never heard of someone wanting to do that dorgan so not sure
<Lint> dorgan, >/dev/null ?
<Seryth> trever420: I saw something about CUPS on the Ubuntu Forums, and I installed it, no idea where to go from there....all I've done so far is install that and then download the .rpms from the canon website, convert to .deb with alien, and install....
<trever420> i dunno if you do At <time> command if the command gets displayed
<trever420> Seryth can u point me to the printer model u have?
<trever420> i can look at it for you
<Tuplad> Chronax, lol, my gnome looks the same right now.
<Seryth> trever420: Sure, thanks!
<Chronax> Tuplad (or anybody) Anybody know of a solution? This is really a problem.
<Seryth> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/pixma_ip_series/pixma_ip4200 trever420
<goathouse774> In file included from /home/goathouse774/trunk/src/sound/fmodsound.h:5:0,
<goathouse774>                  from /home/goathouse774/trunk/src/sound/fmodsound.cpp:56:
<goathouse774> /home/goathouse774/trunk/src/sound/fmod_wrap.h:7:20: fatal error: fmod.hpp: No such file or directory
<goathouse774> compilation terminated.
<goathouse774> make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/zdoom.dir/sound/fmodsound.o] Error 1
<goathouse774> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/zdoom.dir/all] Error 2
<FloodBot1> goathouse774: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goathouse774> make: *** [all] Error 2
<trism> Lint: install imagemagick, then: convert filename.pdf outputname.png; -density before filename.pdf (200 or 300 or so) will allow for larger output images
<goathouse774> oops
<Tuplad> Chronax, no idea - I'm asking the same question. the most logical would be to reinstall gnome or some part of it: compiz, unity, ...
<Canadian1296> How do I format a memory stick to accept files larger than 4 GB (its currently fat32)
<trever420> seryth i dont see a linux driver on there
<Seryth> trever420: I didn't download the linux driver from there. 1s, lemme get the link (find it)
<goathouse774> my compilation of zdoom failed with the above conclusion
<ludwin01> I need help i have an omega webcam and it is not working properly..I try using cheese and camorama
<goathouse774> maybe I made the wrong choice regarding FMOD after all...
<CharlieSu> could anyone tell me if this is an issue with my computers archtype or if the remote InRelease file is corrupt? https://gist.github.com/95feb8c9c240bc087afc
<Seryth> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010232.asp trever420
<trever420> ok so u converted this to a .deb right seryth using alien?
<trever420> then did u run sudo dpkg -i *.deb on the file?
<Seryth> trever420: Yup
<Canadian1296> How do I format a memory stick?
<trever420> ok i'd reboot cups first before the next step
<trever420> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Seryth> trever420: Okay, will do so now
<trever420> let me know when that's done
<ludwin01> anyone can help me with my webcam issue?
<trever420> i assume you are using Gnome right for the desktop environment
<Seryth> sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsys: command not found trever420 O.o
<Seryth> trever420: Me? No, XFCE
<trever420> did u do restart at the end seryth
<trever420> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Seryth> trever420: yup
<Seryth> same thing.
<goathouse774> Does an incomplete compilation require a manual deletion of the files, or will Linux handle that automagically?
<trever420> maybe u dont have cups installed?
<trever420> give me a sec
<Lint> goathouse774, you can use make clean for that purpose
<martian> goathouse774: it may be better to run 'make clean'
<Seryth> trever420: I ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cup"
<goathouse774> just type "make clean" in the terminal, or do I need to add anything else?
<djbenny> evening
<martian> goathouse774: that
<trever420> seryth try this:
<trever420> sudo service cups restart
<Seryth> trever420: k
<goathouse774> how does make clean know what to delete?
<trever420> let me know if that works
<ericus> anyone with a zenbook?
<Lint> goathouse774, programmer who created a makefile provided the rules
<Seryth> trever420: Success!
<esuave> anyone here know of a good cheap desktop to put ubuntu on? or any good deals?
<goathouse774> so, to be clear, it hunts out incomplete things and deletes them??
<trever420> seryth i dont know xfce but can u get to the settings window
<martian> goathouse774: Yes. Unless there's some strange configuration. You also don't necessarily need to delete anything. the compilation process builds binaries one at a time, and if one failed because of a dependency missing, the completed ones are likely fine... but it's probably best to just clean up everything
<trever420> where it asks for you to add a printer?
<Lint> Lint, no, it's just rm '*.o *.la' or similar stuff
<CharlieSu> could anyone tell me if this is an issue with my computers archtype or if the remote InRelease file is corrupt? https://gist.github.com/95feb8c9c240bc087afc
<Seryth> trever420: I can get to the settings window, but it's weird, under "external devices > printers" I just have the option to add a command to run when a printer is connected
<ludwin01> @esuave try   geeks.com
<mohamedtouj> hi
<goathouse774> make clean didn't appear to do anything...
<vlt> Hello. How can I prevent the audio volume from being on 100 % every time I log in?
<Tuplad> I started "unity-greeter" in console and then closed it. now my gnome is screwed and I cant change the theme back: http://i.imgur.com/PQc6v.jpg  - keyboard is qwerty, cant change theme... rebooted/ logged session out, etc. nothing helps and compiz doesnt work either. anyone has an idea how to fix it ?
<goathouse774> the directory is still there
<esuave> @ludwin01 thanks
<djbenny> esuave: which country?
<trever420> seryth i dunno how do add a printer in xfce unfortunately
<esuave> @djbenny USA
<Seryth> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/641jond0/Selection_001.png trever420
<Seryth> :/
<gam> boa tarde
<Lint> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<martian> goathouse774: what directory? I'm not sure, but make clean may not necessarily delete empty dirs
<gam> #umbutu-br
<goathouse774> I'm still inside the trunk/release$ dir that was - as I understand - created for the compilation.  Should I run make clean from a different dir location?
<CharlieSu> Why would I get this?  'http://ubuntu.hyperdex.org/dists/oneiric/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages'
<trever420> seryth.. i dunno if this will work but u can try accessing it via the cups web interface
<mohamedtouj> plz what's the most fast version linux ?
<martian> goathouse774: no, from the main folder (where the Makefile is located).
<Seryth> trever420: There is a cups web interface? O.o where?
<trever420> seryth go to firefox and type in http://localhost:631/admin
<gam> alguem pode me ajudar
<Lint> CharlieSu, try other mirror?
<trever420> i dunno if it'll work or not
<goathouse774> main folder of the compilation?
<MonkeyDust> !pt| gam
<ubottu> gam: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<trever420> it's how i do it on my server tho
<martian> mohamedtouj: the one running on the most fast computer
<Seryth> trever420: Yup, working
<CharlieSu> Lint: i can't.. project specific
<martian> goathouse774: without seeing what you're working on it's hard to say, but run it from whatever path you initiall ran 'make'
<Chronax> Anybody know why my icons look like this on a fresh 11.10 install? The context menus also look like the old X11 style: http://i.imgur.com/lJl3V.png
<trever420> ok then i think you can add a printer there maybe?
<Seryth> trever420: The printer is already added, but when I hit on print test page, it's saying that it's not accepting jobs.
<trever420> is your printer on strike seryth?
<Lint> damned convert run out of memory and died :rage:
<Seryth> trever420: Apparently. Let me give it a pay rise, see if it works
<Tuplad> Chronax, let me know if you get it fixed
<trever420> seryth can you delete the printer and then re add it
<goathouse774> I no longer remember where I ran make from, but screw it, I'll just start over and hope everything overwrites correctly
<trever420> maybe there's no driver selected
<vyrgozunqk> hey guys i've adde unity 5 ppa to my ubuntu 11.10 but it's empty, i tryed dist-upgrade, but nothing... why is that any ideas ?
<CharlieSu> apt-get update is trying to pull info for a 32bit system when my system is 64 bit..  any ideas?
<martian> goathouse774: out of curiosity, what is it you're compiling?
<goathouse774> martian:  zdoom.  can you help me?
<mohamedtouj>  my computer is too old and slow what you advice me to use linux version
<Lint> mohamedtouj, ubuntu is not for old machines sadly
<Ebron> is /etc/environment sourced when I open a new terminal (bash) in 11.10?
<trever420> Seryth: alternatively you could try /usr/sbin/accept printer ENTER in the command line
<trever420> (might need to run as sudo)
<MonkeyDust> mohamedtouj: Lubuntu is for old machines
<martian> goathouse774: uh, I'm no expert; just another set of eyes to help debug problems, but you're welcome to see if I know the answer to a question
<djbenny> mahamedtouj: ubuntu or if if thats too system resource intensive, lubuntu or even damn small linux
<DJones> mohamedtouj: What specification is the computer
<Lint> MonkeyDust, in their dreams
<vyrgozunqk> MonkeyDust, yes but even naked ubuntu kernel is way too heavy for old systems :P
<vyrgozunqk> because of the *buntu stuff
<goathouse774> martian:  http://zdoom.org/wiki/Compile_ZDoom_on_Linux#Debian_.26_Ubuntu   <<<  I was referred to this page.  Does this look difficult?
<Boreeas> Hey, I installed the GParted Live Image on an USB-stick, but if I try to boot from it, I get a "missing operating system"
<vyrgozunqk> naked debian 6 with XFCE should be his choice, it uses only 80MB of ram
<Boreeas> Any idea why?
<mohamedtouj> what is more fast Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<vyrgozunqk> mohamedtouj, Lubuntu should be more fast
<Seryth> trever420: Progress!! I turned on  "Accept Jobs" and then hit "print test page". It said the job was sent, but so far I've not had any hummings and hmmings or anything :/ the printer is still idle.
<Lint> mohamedtouj, lubuntu, but if you need gnome apps it will slow down
<Tuplad> I started "unity-greeter" in console and then closed it. now my gnome is screwed and I cant change the theme back: http://i.imgur.com/PQc6v.jpg  - keyboard is qwerty, cant change theme... rebooted/ logged session out, etc. nothing helps and compiz doesnt work either. anyone has an idea how to fix it ?
<mohamedtouj> thank you very much
<vyrgozunqk> anyone using unity 5 ppa on oneiric ?
<mohamedtouj> but please the fastest version is Lubuntu ???
<Seryth> Tuplad: That background O.o
<vyrgozunqk> mohamedtouj, the older it is, the faster
<auronandace> vyrgozunqk: ppas are unsupported, seek help from the ppa maintainer
<vyrgozunqk> mohamedtouj, what specs are your pc ?
<martian> goathouse774: not particularly. what failed?
<mohamedtouj> normal use
<mohamedtouj> navigation and chhat
<vyrgozunqk> auronandace, Canonicals UNITY team then :D
<vyrgozunqk> its official ppa
<mohamedtouj> my Ram is 256 MB
<auronandace> !ppa | vyrgozunqk
<ubottu> vyrgozunqk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<mohamedtouj> HDD 40
<goathouse774> martian:  there seemed to be errors popping up throughout the compilation process, but the fatal error seemed to be in related to FMOD
<vyrgozunqk> mohamedtouj, what cpu ?
<goathouse774> martian:  at the 84% mark
<Lint> mohamedtouj, is it critical for you to use linux? windows XP will perform better and support most of modern apps
<mohamedtouj> 1.8 GHZ
<vyrgozunqk> auronandace, i know, but this is unity-teams ppa https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
<mohamedtouj> i hateeeeeeeeee windows
<Tuplad> Seryth, ;D
<djbenny> mohamedtouj: if any of the ubuntu varieties are slow there is always damn small linux or tiny core linux
<Seryth> Tuplad: :L
<goathouse774> martian:  I thought I chose not to install FMOD and then pointed the compiler to it's location, but that part of guide seems very ambiguous to me
<mohamedtouj> :"'(
<trism> vyrgozunqk: they only provide builds for precise
<auronandace> vyrgozunqk: a ppa is a ppa no matter who it is from, we only support what is in the official repos here
<goathouse774> martian:  I chose not to install FMOD because the guide recommends I don't install zdoom, per se.
<mohamedtouj> :'(
<tiziano> ciao
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<ludwin01> anyone can help me with webcam issue?
<Lint> goathouse774, you need to install it so zdoom could link with it
<martian> goathouse774: trying this out myself :)
<vyrgozunqk> auronandace, i know that : ) but as i see in launchpad they're files for oneiric but i can't see them in synaptic
<Tuplad> Chronax, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71067/desktop-theme-becomes-ugly-after-running-unity-greeter-from-terminal
<vyrgozunqk> this was strange for me
<vyrgozunqk> so i was asking if someone know what happend
<goathouse774> lint:  the guide seems to imply that if do not install zdoom, I should also not install FMOD
<goathouse774> am I not reading it right?
<auronandace> vyrgozunqk: same advice stands: ask the ppa maintainer
<vyrgozunqk> ok - ok :D
<trism> vyrgozunqk: you don't see them because they are not there, as I said, it is only built for precise, not oneiric
<ludwin01> ok thanks!
<vyrgozunqk> trism, since when ?! the ppa menu still supports oneiric
<mohamedtouj> how to play counter strike on Lubuntu ?
<vyrgozunqk> and wast week they were there
<vyrgozunqk> because i have installed unity 5 on my other pc
<djbenny> mohamedtouj either use wine of crossover games
<mohamedtouj> on WINE too slow
<Chronax> Tuplad: Thanks! Did this solve your issue?
<Tuplad> Chronax, seems that if you delete the .config folder in /home it solves the issue, gonna try it right now :0
<vyrgozunqk> this is strange
<djbenny> mohamedtouj crossover games?
<vyrgozunqk> djbenny, crossover games won't make things faster...
<djbenny> vyrgozunqk well with a computer spec od 256mb ram theres not much that can be done
<vyrgozunqk> djbenny, nothing will help him
<martian> goathouse774: while this is compiling let me ask you, did you download the fmodex archive and extract it to your main source folder, and did you download zdoom as an archive or did you use subversion?
<vyrgozunqk> for him will be better to use windows 2000
<vyrgozunqk> its his best option : )
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why, after re-installing Ubuntu 10.04.4 on a friend's laptop it boots to CLI instead of GDM? Installed from a USB made with usb-creator and an alternate-iso where I chose OpenSSH, Samba, Print and Desktop. And it reverts to boot-menu when doing a "sudo shutdown now"
<djbenny> vyrgozunqk yeah probably
<BitWraith> Have any of the "Ubuntu for Android" software or specifications been released to the public yet? I would love to know more about how you guys got the X server working...
<mohamedtouj> what mean amedtouj crossover games?
<vyrgozunqk> OttifantSir, maybe his laptop is too new, especcially if he is using SandyBridge CPU
<OttifantSir> vyrgozunqk: Nope, that's not it. If any, too old, as it is at least 5 years old.
<vyrgozunqk> mohamedtouj, there's a compani named " crossover " who does different implementation of wine, specialized on gaming
<auronandace> mohamedtouj: crossover is essentially wine, if it is slow in wine it likely won't improve in crossover
<goathouse774> matian:  don't understand the first question.  second question:  subversion.
<vyrgozunqk> auronandace, is right
<mohamedtouj> please give URL to download crossover
<vyrgozunqk> try piratebay :D
<vyrgozunqk> no urls here
<djbenny> google
<djbenny> lol
<auronandace> vyrgozunqk: i thought cedega was for wine games
<martian> goathouse774: well since you used subversion, I'm assuming your have a trunk folder, right?
<goathouse774> martian:  I chose the first option under the FMOD section, and got the subversion...  version.
<vyrgozunqk> auronandace, cedega = crossover games as i know
<vyrgozunqk> : )
<goathouse774> martian:  I'm a beginner.  I just followed the guide.  I barely know what a "trunk folder" is.
<Lint> goathouse774, why don't you just compile zdoom without sound support?
<goathouse774> martian:  I seem to have a trunk folder when I look back at the terminal
<goathouse774> martian:  sound is crucial to doom
<Lint> goathouse774, trunk folder contains the current version of a project
<Seryth> trever420: You there? I've discovered something intersting.
<Seryth> interesting*
<goathouse774> lint:  sound is crucial to doom
<vyrgozunqk> damn unity crashes with the new mesa 8 and new intel driver :/
<vyrgozunqk> sometimes..
<martian> goathouse774: no worries :) so, you downloaded the fmodapi42636linux.tar.gz archive, right? did you extract that in to the same folder as the src, tools, docs, etc folders?
<trever420> seryth did u discover a new planet we can all move to?
<goathouse774> martian:  I followed the guide.
<Lint> what happened if an app terminated with "Bus error" message?
<goathouse774> martian:  as I sit here now, your question is greek.
<goathouse774> martian:  I didn't manually extract anything
<Seryth> trever420: Not quite that exiting I'm afraid. This is what I discovered: CUPS is sending the jobs, but the printer isn't doing them. When I hit "print test page" it says it's completed, but nothing happens to the printer. Same when I try to print a document from LibreOffice writer...
<vyrgozunqk> goathouse774, do not speak about the guys i hate because i work in their embassy
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<goathouse774> martian:  I figured some extraction might be taking place automatically, but I couldn;t be sure
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why, after re-installing 10.04.4 on an Acer-laptop it boots to CLI instead of GDM? Installed from a USB made with usb-creator and an alternate-64bit-iso where I chose OpenSSH, Samba, Print and Desktop. And it reverts to rescueboot-menu when doing a "sudo shutdown now"
<dak0> Hey guys, why exteral hard driver dosent appear on Ubuntu
<goathouse774> vyrgozunqk:  over my head
<dak0> Its Apacer
<wunnle> hello
<vyrgozunqk> goathouse774, i work in the goddamn greek embassy and i hate those finicians
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<dak0> But he does at Winodws
<wunnle> how can i disable my touchpad? plus, how can i disable my touchpad with orginal fn shortcut key?
<trever420> seryth: hmm strange
<martian> goathouse774: well, worked for me. Tell ya what; just delete everything and follow these steps =D http://pastebin.com/YhmUs3T8
<goathouse774> vyrgozunqk:  teach them what money is
<vyrgozunqk> they're too stupid and lazy
<goathouse774> martian:  how do I delete everything?
<martian> um, do you have a gui? just delete wherever you put all this stuff
<Seryth> trever420: Understatement!
<trever420> seryth... i assume u are connecting via USB?
<Seryth> trever420: yah
<trever420> ok try this... shot in the dark but might work
<Seryth> trever420: It's in a USB hub though, shall I re-connect via a direct port?
<Lazerath_Alt> hay all can i get some serious help quick
<trever420> seryth: sure why not
<Lazerath_Alt> how to I command line change the dns name server
<trever420> i guess it cant hurt
<goathouse774> martian:  isn't linux weird about installing and uninstalling things?
<trever420> but i dunno if thats the issue
<vindav> haylo:  after about 10 restarts, doing a unity reset, removing compizconfig, and lightdm including to make sure to reboot and select Gnome classic, nothing produces the preferences and administration menu.  Any thoughts ?
<Lazerath_Alt> i know to edit the /etc/resolv.conf but how to i reload it
<trever420> seryth: if that doesnt work try "sudo gedit /etc/modprode.d/modprobe.conf"
<goathouse774> martian:  I'm picturing files spread out all across my entire system.  no?
<mohamedtouj> what mean crossover pleaseeee ?
<Seryth> trever420: k
<trever420> seryth at the end of that add the lines "blacklist usblp"
<trever420> u might need to reboot the computer tho
<DJones> mohamedtouj: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover/
<martian> goathouse774: nope, everything that happened, happened inside the directory that was created when you first checked out the code with SVN
<chromaticwt> what folder are linux modules located?
<CoJaBo> How do I set if so Ubuntu automatically reconnects to wifi when disconnected? The system is not easily accessible, I cannot keep clicking the dialog again and again :/
<loganrun> is there a way to fix the unity window manager so that you can drag a window that is maximized without first clicking on it to give it focus. this is driving me crazy.
<trever420> Seryth: look here under USB Printers under CUPS 1.4.x https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS#Blacklisting_usblp
<Seryth> trever420: Just trying a new port
<Seryth> brb though, gotta grab a drink
<vindav> cfhowlett:  How are you today ? Have you ever experienced in Ubuntu when preferences and the administration menu doesn't show up at all in the application menu ?
<OttifantSir> wunnle: Unless you get some answer that uses a supported method, I know of only one small program that really disables MY touchpad: Jupiter. AFAIK it's part of the Elementary project, and installation instructions can be found at WebUpd8, but you will find no help or support for it here.
<wunnle> OttifantSir, afaik?
<atome> hey :)
<loganrun> ha found it, there is an option for it
<martian> wunnle: 'as far as I know'
<OttifantSir> AFAIK: As Far As I Know
<wunnle> martian, thanks (:
<wunnle> OttifantSir, thanks, if i can't find any other solution, i'll try that one.
<atome> yay :)
<OttifantSir> wunnle: Glad to be of help when I can.
<atome> <3
<stercor> I just installed Apache with Synaptic.  Where is httpd.conf?
<atome> this is not a vegetable...
<atome> anyway...
<atome> stercor, sudo updatedb
<theadmin> stercor: afaik it's called apache2.conf and is in /etc/apache2 or something like that
<martian> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<dyd__> hi guys, i have a problem with audio: volume is low even if it's at maximum level
<stercor> Thanks!
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why, after re-installing 10.04.4 on a friend's Acer laptop it boots to CLI instead of GDM? Installed from a USB made with usb-creator and an alternate-64bit-iso where I chose OpenSSH, Samba, Print and Desktop. And it reverts to rescueboot-menu when doing a "sudo shutdown now"
<Lazerath_Alt> bah thanks all
<atome> stercor, sudo locate whatyousearch
<stercor> theadmin: /etc/apache2 is the spot.
<Seryth> trever420: modprobe.conf is empty...
<trever420> seryth does the file exist tho?
<goddard1> can i run a hypre-v or virtual pc image with virtual box?
<trever420> goddard1, no
<trever420> goddard: u can i think run a virtual PC imae with VMWare player tho
<Seryth> trever420: lemme check
<goddard1> trever420: libvirt?
<trever420> what?
<trever420> dunno
<trever420> lol
<goddard1> kvm
<theadmin> goddard1: I think Virtualbox actually deals with VPC images (not sure about "hypre-v" though, don't even know *what* that is)
<Seryth> trever420: The file doesn't exist O.o
<auronandace> theadmin: i think he means hyperV, windows virtualisation tech
<vindav> haylo:  looks like I have to reinstall Ubuntu 11.1; thank for your help and insight today.
<theadmin> auronandace: Still don't know what that is xD Thanks anyway
<goddard1> theadmin: thanks for the heads up
<trever420> seryth can u cd into /etc/modprobe.d?
<Seryth> trever420: Yeah I did that and then ran ls
<haylo> vindav, reinstall 11.10?
<Oer> goddard1, if you enabled it in you bios, it will be activated in virtualbox automatic.
<JulianoAlberto> Hello Ubuntu, I was wondering how to connect other programs with the envelope icon in the status bar! Could it be possible to place there a line with the skype icon which occurs usually as a seperate symbol in the status bar?
<haylo> if you have another computer to irc with vindav il work you through a real install that ou will love just PM me
<haylo> we are polluting this channel vindav
<Seryth> trever420: Hello?
<trever420> seryth is there a blacklist.conf file?
<Seryth> trever420: lemme check
<Seryth> trever420: Yes, there is!
<xangua> JulianoAlberto: there is a Skype plugin to integrate it with the message indicator, i remember to saw it on the omg!ubuntu! or wepupd8 blog
<trever420> seryth try adding that line in there
<trever420> i cant guarentee this will work
<trever420> i've never really used USB printers with CUPS before
<Seryth> trever420: No harm trying though :)
<trever420> all my printers are TCP/IP
<JulianoAlberto> xangua thank you ill give it a try ;) ;)
<Firebolt> anyone know an easy way to configure a network bridge?
<Scar-G> i forgot my password for my nick. how to send password to email ?
<Firebolt> Scar-G, join #freenode and ask for a pw reset email
<Scar-G> thanks
<atome> des francais ?
<aeon-ltd> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<atome> aeon-ltd, wtf ?
<aeon-ltd> what?
<atome> aeon-ltd, des frustrations ?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why, after re-installing 10.04.4 on a friend's Acer laptop it boots to CLI instead of GDM? Installed from a USB made with usb-creator and an alternate-64bit-iso where I chose OpenSSH, Samba, Print and Desktop. And it reverts to rescueboot-menu when doing a "sudo shutdown now"
<ariel__> does anybody know what the changes are in ubuntu 11.10
<crizzy> compared to what?
<atome> lol
<atome> ...
<crizzy> gnome3 at least is 'big thing'
<auronandace> ariel__: in 11.04 unity was based on gnome2, in 11.10 it was rebased on gnome3
<atome> seriously ?
<atome> 11.10 it was rebased on gnome3
<atome> lolmao
<ariel__> arondance did you upgrade?
<atome> and unity was forgive ?
<auronandace> ariel__: no, i always fresh install
<BlouBlou> auronandace: on 11.04, was a gnome2 shel, yes
<BlouBlou> shell
<atome> i hate unity...
<martian> atome: ditto
<BlouBlou> atome: Why would you hate a free software? just don't use it
<auronandace> atome: good thing we have a choice, i use xfce myself
<BlouBlou> kde may be a good alternative
<ariel__> atome so your on a old version
<martian> BlouBlou: obviously he means he dislikes using it.
<atome> ariel__, I just use kde
<atome> auronandace, xfce is a good choice for lightness
<atome> BlouBlou, I hate a free software when he want to close minds
<atome> a GUI is like an addiction... we all know that
<Antares> My Ubuntu 11.10 base memory usage with Unity 2D is just 400 megabytes. There aren't too many computers around that can't handle that. :P
<inknga> i have an old 8.10 machine i'm trying to upgrade, but the repositories don't seem to be there anymore.  How can I do a dist-upgrade from 8.10?
<auronandace> atome: you need help with something?
<auronandace> !eol | inknga
<ubottu> inknga: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<atome> auronandace, yep sometimes why ?
<auronandace> atome: this is a support channel
<inknga> will check it out.. thanks
<atome> auronandace, and you need my support ?
<straws92> ciao"
<straws92> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<atome> ubottu, RIP MU
<CoJaBo> How do I set if so Ubuntu automatically reconnects to wifi when disconnected? The system is not easily accessible, I cannot keep clicking the dialog again and again :/
<dagroves> I need some help trying to install Trinity Desktop Environment. Here is a discription of the problem on Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853260/
<theadmin> dagroves: Elementary OS is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> inknga   you're looking at a fresh installation process, not an upgrade.
<atome> auronandace, <Antares> and <OttifantSir> need help :)
<BlouBlou> CoJaBo: Click on internet icon >> edit connections >> wireless tab >> Select the one you want and click in edit >> Connect automatically
<dagroves> theadmin: i know that but Jupiter is Ubuntu 10.10 with a skin...
<auronandace> atome: feel free to help them
<Firebolt> Is there a way to bridge network connections, ie, bridge wlan0 and eth0?
<xangua> CoJaBo: set the networok you want to autoconect
<Antares> What do you need, atome?
<senayar> dagroves: sudo apt-get update
<theadmin> dagroves: Doesn't mean it's officially supported. Actually, it's much more than that. And... I don't really think Trinity is developed anymore... Not so sure
<dagroves> theadmin: trinity is still a very active project, and senayar: i have done that
<peppone> need for speed
<Lint> trinity is sort of undead kde3?
<atome> Antares, I need lots of things
<Firebolt> I tried using brctl, but not sure how to make br0, which is connected to eth0, get data from wlan0
<bean> Dear Canonical, Thank you for breaking my chef scripts... Removing sun-java6 was stupid even if you 'had to'
<atome> +1 peppone
<d4rkd3m0n> hola
<martian> Firebolt: yes one can bridge interfaces, but mixing wired and wireless... for some reason I suspect that it would not work, but I'm not sure
<atome> bean, go on java website have a script
<CoJaBo> BlouBlou: Yeh, its checked, but it still prompts for the password before reconnecting.
<jragon> How do I mount bin files?
<inknga> thanks cfhowlett
<CoJaBo> jragon: Disk images?
<rubbs> I'm having trouble with my touchpad on my samsung QX410 on Ubuntu 11.10. Does anyone know where I should start with troubleshooting it?
<dagroves> Lint: yes it is
<jragon> Yeah, it's a disk image. But there isn't a mount file option when I click on the bin file.
<BlouBlou> CoJaBo: to to "wireless security" tab then, and add a password so it won't ask you it again
<CoJaBo> jragon: mount -o loop image.bin /somewhere
<MonkeyDust> rubbs: it's some option in GRUB you have to add or modify, I don't know what exactly
<CoJaBo> BlouBlou: The password is already filled in.
<grendal-prime> is there an installer for ubuntu on android?
<Firebolt> martian, eh, i figured ubuntu might have some way of doing it, windows does, at least
<rubbs> MonkeyDust: cool i'll look into that thanks
<BlouBlou> CoJaBo: and is it enabled "use this for all the users" or something like that?
<Xano> vdpau?
<Xano> No factoids? :(
<CoJaBo> BlouBlou: Its set for my user; I don't have access to the primary account to set for all users, but mine is the only account that is logged in
<OneSquared> Hello, i've a problem with my new laptop.
<jragon>  CoJaBo: It come up with this error: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<BlouBlou> CoJaBo: There is an option that says "ask password every times" (or something like that), right? Is it disabled?
<CoJaBo> BlouBlou: Theres no such option
<OneSquared> After a while I have no internet connection and I have to deactivate and reactivate my wireless card :/
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | OneSquared start here
<ubottu> OneSquared start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Somelauw> It is annoying to start nautilus each time something needs to be mounted. This should be handled at a lower level I think.
<CoJaBo> jragon: Usually it'd detect that automatically- what format it it in/where/how did you get it?
<CoJaBo> BlouBlou: Is there something to change elsewhere to fix it? There is no useful options in the GUI
<burnt> can I convert .tib acronis images to linux compatable clonezilla images ?
<cowslammer> i just installed 11.10 - how do i make the screen saver not ask for a password?
<guntbert> !bot > Xano
<ubottu> Xano, please see my private message
<Somelauw> Why can't I just automount everything and be done without needing to start nautilus?
<indistylo>  Folks , Please locate this directory modemmanager/sms-send.py
<tumppu> Somelauw: put all drives to fstab to be automounted
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw: there's always /etc/fstab
<Somelauw> What line should I put in /etc/fstab?
<tumppu> look the ones there's already
<cowslammer> i just installed 11.10 - how do i make the screen saver not ask for a password?
<burnt> cowslammer, system > screen, turn lock to off
<Somelauw> I want it to automount just any drive, not a particular one.
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw: then add all drives
<Somelauw> Will putting stuff in fstab conflict with nautilus?
<Somelauw> The stuff is just named /dev/sdb, /dev/sdv etcetera, right?
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw: nautilus shows which drives are mounted - more or less
<Somelauw> So I can put these in the file until /dev/sdz
<chown_> hey guys, im starting using linux, and i have to chose a file system type. wich one do i chose?
<indistylo>  Folks , Please locate this directory modemmanager/sms-send.py
<cfhowlett> chown_   ext4
<guntbert> chown_: take the one your distro suggests - ext4
<tumppu> chown_> the default goes well, ext3/ext4
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<chown_> ok, ty guys
<indistylo>  Folks , Please suggest where to locate this directory modemmanager/sms-send.py file , i have already installed modemmanager, but not able to locate sms-send.py
<bean> indistylo, you can 'sudo updatedb && locate sms-send.py' to see it it exists
<Somelauw> Why not add all drives to /etc/fstab by default? I only see advantages.
<indistylo> bean: Its showing no output ! :)
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw: you can suggest it here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<bean> indistylo, then you dont have the file
<indistylo> how to add it then? Any inputs.? , because it comes by default when utility is installed
<indistylo> bean, Observe this link
<indistylo> bean, Observe this link http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2012-February/msg00043.html
<d4rkd3m0n> alguien habla spaniol?
<theadmin> !es | d4rkd3m0n
<ubottu> d4rkd3m0n: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<zeroraven66> si
<d4rkd3m0n> jeje
<tbrown2012> Why am I in a spanish room
<bean> indistylo, yes, i've read that, but what tells you that it comes with the package
<theadmin> tbrown2012: You ain't lol, we're just pointing out to d4rkd3m0n that the spanish channel ("room" as you call it) is #ubuntu-es
<tbrown2012> theadmin: Oh I thought I deed something wrong when I put in the infomation on the chat room lol.
<tbrown2012> Am sorry to Ask this people I know linux is awsome and I was just wondering if there was a Microsoft Windows Channel out there:(
<theadmin> tbrown2012: ##windows
<cfhowlett> tbrown2012  heretic...
<cowslammer> i just installed 11.10 - the system time & date are correct but clicking on the time upper right hand of the screen gives the wrong date
<MonkeyDust> tbrown2012: that's double #
<tbrown2012> What is the server name
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why, after re-installing 10.04.4 on a friend's Acer laptop it boots to CLI instead of GDM? Installed from a USB made with usb-creator and an alternate-64bit-iso where I chose OpenSSH, Samba, Print and Desktop. And it reverts to rescueboot-menu when doing "sudo shutdown now"
<MonkeyDust> tbrown2012: just type /join ##windows
<cowslammer> i just installed 11.10 - the system time & date are correct but clicking on the time upper right hand of the screen gives the wrong date
<martian> cowslammer: try clicking it again. Happens to me too and on the second viewing it's correct.
<timg> hey guys, anyone happen to know where I can find the *ubuntu* source for php 5.3.8? It seems no longer exist in the archives/mirrors etc..
<cowslammer> martian thx u r right
<martian> eye r rite?
<MonkeyDust> timg: what do you mean by "ubuntu source for php" ?
<trism> timg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.8.0-1ubuntu3
<timg> MonkeyDust: sorry for my poor wording there. I am trying to track down the debs or source that was used to create the debs. My employer requires that specific version of php and as far as I can tell it has been removed from the mirrors. I can only assume due to the large changelog of security / functionality corrections on the php.net site.
<stuck109> any suggestions on a method to convert a .doc file to pdf?
<timg> trism: thanks, checking it out.
<cfhowlett> stuck109   openoffice will export a doc to pdf
<timg> trism: that just might be what I am looking for. Testing now.
<Aranel> I've speakers and a headphone on the same on-board sound card, it works well and I'm getting sound from both of them under Windows but for some reason, headphones are completely silent under Ubuntu,  what should I do?
<badola_> how do I set global keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu.. I am using Oneric Ocelot.
<phpn00b> just installed ubuntu on my new dell xps laptop. it is extremely fast. but how do I make sure it is not using the nvidia  card?
<cfhowlett> Aranel  is there more than one headphone jack?
<CoJaBo> How do I set if so Ubuntu automatically reconnects to wifi when disconnected? The system is not easily accessible, I cannot keep clicking the dialog again and again :/
<CoJaBo> (The "connect automatically" option is already checked, and the password is saved)
<timg> trism: eh, its still missing some bits. If for example I do `apt-get source php5` it pulls down the sources, but there is a debian directory inside the source dir which contains the change log, patches etc..
<martian> CoJaBo: Normally works fine for me, so I don't think there's a way to 'set it' to do so; it already should :-/
<timg> trism: without that directory I get this tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<Aranel> cfhowlett: to be honest, I just plugged it into a random jack and set it as headphones on windows.
<trism> timg: you download the *.gz *.dsc from that page and: dpkg-source -x *.dsc;
<CoJaBo> martian: Yeh, I just now thought to try wicd, do you think that might help?
<timg> trism: correct
<Aranel> cfhowlett: I also have 2 front jacks but they're somehow underpowered and affect volume dramatically.
<timg> trism: mind if I link you a screenshot?
<roasted> hi
<roasted> question - I'm trying to install ubuntu on my ssd but it doesn't recognize it??? What can I do?
<trism> timg: I will check it out, one second
<timg> 10-4
<cfhowlett> Aranel   run pavucontrol and/or alsamixer.  Your sound is routed through hardware and volumes set with those tools
<CoJaBo> Failing that, is there a way to just script a mouseclick once per second so it clicks the connect button? -_-'
<phpn00b> just installed ubuntu on my new dell xps laptop. it is extremely fast. but how do I make sure it is not using the nvidia  card?
<CoJaBo> (thats a serious question, btw.. lol)
<Aranel> cfhowlett: pavucontrol and alsamixer looks okay. Maybe something is wrong with profile?
<martian> CoJaBo: I would take this problem as a sign that something may be wrong with your access point, or your network card driver
<trism> timg: extracts alright here, are you sure you grabbed the 1ubuntu3.diff.gz as well?
<phpn00b> is it possible to minimize windows in gnome3?
<Aranel> cfhowlett: btw, I've tried all default profiles, some also muted speakers but none of them worked for headphones.
<roasted> any idea for ssd not being recognized in ubuntu?
<CoJaBo> martian: The wifi is known to be flaky, I cannot fix that. I just need it to reconnect automatically, as the laptop is part of a robot I have to dissassemble everytime the connection drops.
<martian> phpn00b: yes
<timg> trism: yep
<cfhowlett> Aranel   the default pulseaudio config is @ /home .pulse.  Maybe rename it and logout/login to force it to rebuild.  Also, try a different set of phones.
<timg> 1 sec
<she-ra> how do i generate an xorg.conf file?
<Lint> she-ra, sudo Xorg -configure
<timg> trism: maybe this will help http://pastebin.com/Ym3XYRUy
<she-ra> Lint: when i do that it says fatal server error
<roasted> darn ahci mode!
<naftilos76> hi everyone, what is the package name for handling both users and groups?
<Trevor69420> package name???
<naftilos76> gnome...something
<naftilos76> i cannot find it in th repos
<Trevor69420> i just do it from command line
<naftilos76> anyone?
<roasted> should swap space match RAM?
<cowslammer> i just installed 11.10 - under system>network it says under wireless that "firmware is missing".  what firmware and where do i get it?
<she-ra> cowslammer: do lshw and see what network card you have
<martian> roasted: nope; no correlation.
<greglade> hello all
<roasted> martian: thought swap was where suspend goes?
<Trevor69420> naftilos76, ummm... gnome has a users and group GUI if that's what u mean
<Trevor69420> it's built in
<trism> timg: ls -l debian/;
<naftilos76> Trevor69420: the one in the system tools has only got users but not groups
<timg> trism: ack; 1 sec
<Trevor69420> just search for Users in the unity
<Lint> cowslammer, model? vendor?
<auronandace> roasted: suspend goes to ram, hibernate goes to swap (i think thats the way it is)
<cfhowlett> greglade   greetings
<Trevor69420> naftilos76, and the command line wont work???
<naftilos76> Trevor69420: i prefer GUI
<timg> trism: was going to pastebin it, but that directory does not exist
<martian> roasted: perhaps it does, but it's also used for virtual memory. If you use suspend, then maybe it should be larger than ram. I do not know about that, but having 6 gigs of ram and 2 gigs of swap is fine for normal operation.
<roasted> auronandace: ahhhh so if I would hibernate with my RAM maxed, I would need the equivalent in swap to handle it without issue. That's what I was thinking of.
<naftilos76> do you know the pkg name?
<timg> trism: per `file debian` debian: ERROR: cannot open `debian' (No such file or directory)
<Trevor69420> naftilos76, then try looking in the Repo for Gnome-system-tools
<Lint> cowslammer, also lsmod can hint the model/vendor
<trism> timg: alright, delete the php-5.3.8 directory, and then run: dpkg-source -x php5_5.3.8.0-1ubuntu3.dsc;
<greglade> any idea how to disable the auto adjust volume setting on the  line in ?
<timg> trism: ack
<auronandace> roasted: yes, exactly
<trism> timg: then you should be able to build it, although it may need patches since it is from precise
<timg> trism: that was it
<naftilos76> Trevor69420: that's the one thanks man
<timg> thanks a lot for your help
<she-ra> how do i generate an xorg.conf file? I tried sudo Xorg -configure but it fails and says Fatal server error. I read somewhere to stop the gdm service first but when i try to do that it says there is no gdm service running
<trism> timg: you're welcome
<auronandace> she-ra: in 11.10 its lightdm instead of gdm
<copacetic> I need to install an older version of a package, what is the proper way to do this?
<Lint> which packages should I install so that Ubuntu system was starting in GUI mode?
<cfhowlett> copacetic  find the deb and install that...
<she-ra> auronandace: do you think that its also lightdm in lubuntu?
<auronandace> she-ra: in 11.10 yes
<Lint> copacetic, cfhowlett proper way is donloading the source and rebuilding deb
<copacetic> Lint: that sucks, alright
<cfhowlett> copacetic Lint   ah, even better.  Thanks for the reminder lint
<copacetic> Lint: The current version of subversion in 11.10 is segfaulting on me, subversion is kindof a pain to build
<she-ra> auronandace: it says unrecognized service. i guess i better go to the lubuntu channel
<Lint> copacetic, you may try older binary packages first
<phpn00b> I think I am in love with gnome-shell
<bensen> how can i get the xchat help
<CoJaBo> wicd apperently does not support connecting to hidden networks ?
<greglade> i am aware that the auto adjust of the line in is a feature not a bug, but it doesnt help me set my levels of my pro mixer ;-)
<bmonkj> bensen, http://xchat.org/docs/
<greglade> and the only answers i find on the web is for skype probs?
<greglade> help me ubuntu room your my only hope ;-)
<greglade> lol
<cfhowlett> greglade   re-state your question
<phpn00b> I think I will never go back to windows
<auronandace> greglade: use the force... uhh i mean source
<bmonkj> phpn00b, +1
<greglade> hehe looking to disable the auto adjust setting on the line in for 11.10
<greglade> lol
<CoJaBo> I wish I could go back to Windows, for working sifi :/
<CoJaBo> wifi
<dysoco_> phpn00b, you'll never go back, now we have you in our side
<uglyoldbob> How should I go about putting libasound2 (1.0.24 or higher) onto Ubuntu 10.04?
<dysoco_> phpn00b, also, try other Distros and choose the one you like more, I'm not saying that Ubuntu is bad, but maybe you like Fedora more... who knows ?
<phpn00b> bmonkj, dysoco_  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/screenshotat20120222233.png/
<jesse1> jetole: hey
<phpn00b> dysoco_,  Ubuntu is my fav. I have used linux like 15 years
<skypce> hi guys, how can i hold a deb package in ubuntu 11.10?
<dysoco_> phpn00b, then why you said "I think I'll never go back to Windows" ? :P
<cowslammer> i configured Xchat to automatically select the server and channel.  now i need to change something and can't figger how to get to the Xchat settings menu
<auronandace> !pinning | skypce
<ubottu> skypce: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cfhowlett> uglyoldbob   10.04 shows 1.0.22 version...
<phpn00b> dysoco_, Because sometimes I do go back to win
<greglade> with my 10 chanel mixer i get all the levels set perfect and the the line in levels just jump all over
<dysoco_> phpn00b, I've Windows for gaming, Arch for everything else
<skypce> thank you auronandace
<cowslammer> does anyone use Xchat? i configured Xchat to automatically select the server and channel.  now i need to change something and can't figger how to get to the Xchat settings menu
<auronandace> cowslammer: you might be using xchat-gnome (a cut down version)
<DonaldShimoda> hi, i have installes 10.04 LTS want to know if i have version 10.04.4 or dont
<DonaldShimoda> how to know?
<auronandace> cowslammer: try installing the full one from synaptic
<cfhowlett> DonaldShimoda   lsb_release -a in your terminal
<DonaldShimoda> cfhowlett, thanks!
<iceroot> DonaldShimoda: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get the latest version of 10.04
<DonaldShimoda> iceroot, thanks
<DonaldShimoda> anybody using a newesta kernel  than the  2.6.32.38?
<DonaldShimoda> 3.x or something?
<dysoco_> DonaldShimoda, I do, not in *Buntu
<CoJaBo> Well, wicd doesn't even connect, period. Managed to find another router and set it up, seems to work, but the range is vastly less :/
<auronandace> DonaldShimoda: the 3 series is not supported in 10.04
<DonaldShimoda> auronandace,  is on repos?
<DonaldShimoda> i will search better
<DonaldShimoda> auronandace, my bad, i read bad
<goathouse774> I've seemingly compiled the program zdoom and there is a corresponding folder in the file tree, but double-clicking the zdoom file in the "release" folder doesn't do anything.  how do I launch it?
<Lint> goathouse774, try terminal, it should give some messages at lease
<Lint> *t
<goathouse774> I am also in terminal in the zdoom/release directory
<uglyoldbob> I need to find a solution to get a newer version of libasound2 without having to wade through the junk that is called Unity
<goathouse774> I type "zdoom" and it does... not much.
<Lint> uglyoldbob, what's the link between them?
<cowslammer> does anyone use Xchat? i configured Xchat to automatically select the server and channel.  now i need to change something and can't figger how to get to the Xchat settings menu
<auronandace> uglyoldbob: you can use 11.10 without unity...
<zizoo> Hey, when I try to hibernate, my laptop just locks the screen. I've tried using s2disk, but it won't resume sessions saved that way. It may be because I dual-boot (during installation it said it had a problem of some sort with sda6, if it's important I can go fetch it).
<goathouse774> lint: it gives me the results of a search for things it thinks I might be referring to.
<matiu> anyone know how to kill anacron .. I did service stop and all that but it keeps running
<matiu> and everytime it runs (every minute) it takes out my keyboard and mouse :(
<Lint> cowslammer, try context menu of a chat window
<Fremen_> hello
<greglade> i think im not the only one baffled on how to disable the auto adjust ?
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   greetings
<Lint> goathouse774, ??
<cowslammer> lint how do i do that
<auronandace> rightclick
<goathouse774> lint:  in the terminal, I'm in the zdoom/release directory and if I type "zdoom" to launch the program, the terminal just does a generic search for things it thinks I might be trying to do.
<urfr332gO> greglade, auto adjust?
<goathouse774> lint:  it thinks I'm trying to execute the command "zdoom" without any parameters, I'm guessing.
<zizoo> Crud. Turns out I can't wait for an answer now. I'll bbl.
<Fremen_> cfhowlett: sorry for late response :)
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   no worries...
<Fremen_> i am trying to make an ubuntu installation
<martian> goathouse774: type ./zdoom
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   version?
<Lint> goathouse774, then what happens?
<Fremen_> cfhowlett: 11.10
<goathouse774> lint:  that worked, thank you.
<greglade> urfr332gO the auto adust of the line in level in 11.10
<Lint> it needs IWAD at least
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   ok - more details of the problem...
<Fremen_> cfhowlett: is there are shortkey for adding the persons name to the begining of the messege ?
<greglade> i would like to disable it
<Fremen_> in irc ?
<goathouse774> lint: do I need to convert wads to a linux-friendly format or can I just drag and drop the wads I download to the zdoom folder?
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   type teh first few letters and tabcomplete
<bluedeep> hi
<cfhowlett> bluedeep   greetings
<Fremen_> cfhowlett:  thanks :)
<bluedeep> thx
<Fremen_> cfhowlett:  back to topic
<urfr332gO> greglade, when I google this "auto adust of the line in level in 11.10" I get various hits I don't have a clue what you talking about maybe others will. :)
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   continue...
<greglade> urfr332gO: k
<cowslammer> lint ok i got that.  i'm looking for a way to scroll back.  the setting says i've got 500 lines but theres no icon on the main screen
<Fremen_> cfhowlett:  i want to have 3 distros on my harddrive
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   possible...
<Fremen_> cfhowlett:  ubuntu , linux mint and pclinuxos and of course windows
<martian> goathouse774: you should just have to put them in the right location. they're just data files like avi or jpg
<urfr332gO> greglade, details are the key to using the IRC if that helps. :)
<Fremen_> cfhowlett: to use space efficently, i learned that this distros can share part of the file system like home and boot directories
<Fremen_> cfhowlett:  i seen on ubuntu partition table that i can create 9 diffirent file system partitions
<Fremen_> cfhowlett: so my question is, which ones i should create to make them usable for all distros and how much space i should allocate to them ?
<urfr332gO> Fremen_, in a extended partition.
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   gonna have to bail on this one.  My multiboot system is limited to triple win7/ubuntu/osx.  I've only read about multiboot and havent' found a good reason to struggle with it.  FWIW, you can sample other distros with Virtualbox a whole lot easier than what you're attempting.
<Ben64> Fremen_: you can share home between distros, but it might be wonky, and you need to make sure uid matches
<cfhowlett> Fremen_   however... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/multiple-distros-single-boot-partition-698193/
<MonkeyDust> i'm running ubuntu in vbox, now, it's where i'm typing
<martian> Fremen_: usually you only want to share the swap partition. having multiple distros using the same /usr or /home would be dangerous as one distro will likely have totally different software from another
<Ben64> shouldn't share /boot
<greglade> i have a 10 chanel mixer that i have set up my mics on and from that via the line in to the ubuntu 11.10 box, all the level on the mixer are perfect ;-) but when i whisper or play something quietly the line in level auto adjust feature well.... adjusts . that doesnt work for me so i would like to disable the feature ;-)
<StevenX> Hi everyone. I am installing an SSH server on my Ubuntu box. Besides using a different port than the default 22, what other settings should I be looking at in the sshd_config file? Are the defaults OK?
<Ben64> StevenX: you can use port 22
<StevenX> Ben64: I will be using a different port, but which other settings, besides port, should I be looking at?
<greglade> and i cant find out how to do that?
<martian> StevenX: the defaults are typically fine; that's why they're default ;)
<Fremen_> martian:  hmm so the general opinion is that i should only share swap area ? otherwise it could cause problems ?
<stercor> I'm having a difficult time installing MySQL with synaptic.  It seems to have circular dependencies: mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.1 but it is not going to be installed
<StevenX> martian, ok thanks. Also, how I can ensure that the server starts on boot?
<urfr332gO> Fremen_, to be honest none of what you want is beginners and has a high chance of getting broke.
<urfr332gO> work*
<Ben64> StevenX: if you installed it with apt-get or similar, it will start on boot
<Faris> is there a command in linux that will add a program to the users start up programs?
<StevenX> Ben64: I did install it with apt-get, using the command "sudo apt-get install ssh-server"
<StevenX> Ben64: ok thank you.
<cfhowlett> Faris   no gui?
<martian> Fremen_: yes. While it is a good idea to put /home on a separate directory (so in case you destroy your installation somehow, your files and settings are preserved) it's risky to use that /home for multiple distros because one may have a different version of gnome than the other, and your .gnome2 files could get all screwey
<spartition> Hi everyone ! I've got some boot issues :/
<chid> hi, I recently resumed from a hibernate but accidentally rebooted, how can I resume from the hibernate swap again?
<leftist> does ubuntu server include horde or roundcube as an email server?
<Faris> <cfhowlett> no, tbh Im programming something that the user can choose to add to startup so I  need a command
<Fremen_> urfr332gO , martian: ok thanks
<martian> leftist: not by default, but both can be installed... I think roundcube may be in the package repos too
<cfhowlett> Faris   understood - I'm sure there is one, but IDK.  Perhaps ask @ #unix
<leftist> cool thanks martian
<goathouse774> illegal operand error when I tried to start a game...  worked fine up too actually starting a level.
<Faris> cfhowlett, okay I will thanks
<Fremen_> martian:  i will look to the forum page that was posted, do you guys know any other good guides for this for begineers ?
<mjk5> Hello to all can someone help with gnome-shell on ubuntu 11.10 x64 ? i cant make it run
<urfr332gO> Fremen_, I have one HD and 5 OS 4 linux and W7 all have one partition and one swap, no boot partition, but I have everything backed up as clones on a external, and homes of each as well. this makes things rather straight forward.
<martian> Fremen_: eh, not off the top of my head... omgubuntu.co.uk is a popular blog as well as webupd8.org
<urfr332gO> one swap for all rather Fremen_
<burnt> how do I get xchat to put a time stamp next to each name in chat
<Fremen_> the reason i want to do this is also i want to experiment on it :) i am not trying to create a perminent HD, at least for know
<starn> is there an program for ubuntu to access moto phone portal?? i try to use the web browser but it crashes my phone.
<roasted> Question - with /home on a separate partition, what are good "defaults" to have? 0 2?
<spartition> Each boot, initramfs is lauching is an error message like : hdio_get_identity failed . Any clue ?
<bmonkj> burnt, settings -> preferences -> [X] enable time stamps
<urfr332gO> Fremen_, experimenting is easy, you just need to understand the grub 2 bootloader and which OS is in control of it in conjunction with the mbr. As suggeted a virtual setup may be a good strat.
<martian> Fremen_: the practice of putting various system directories on different partitions likely dates back to when hard drive space was expensive and slow, so putting /usr and /bin on their own partition would increase speed and lower the amount of stuff crammed on to each drive
<urfr332gO> start*
<goathouse774> lint:  any idea why I'd get an Illegal operand (signal 4) error?
<dougl> is there a howto to get 11.10 on to a usb stick cant seem to locate it?
<Fremen_> ok thanks very much for all your help
<alexdw369> I'm new to Ubuntu and am trying out the 12.04 Alpha.  I'm having issues with window background color and font color contrast.  Is there a channel I should direct this question to?
<Fremen_> i will look into it on internet also
<urfr332gO> dougl, as a install medium or a full install?
<Fremen_> have a nice day everyone :)
<xangua> alexdw369: #ubuntu+1
<martian> Fremen_: good luck!
<alexdw369> thanks
<xangua> alexdw369: if you are new why are you using a development release¿
<doug_ndndn> tt
<dougl> urfr332gO, full install
<alexdw369> might as well poke around on the latest and greatest, no?
<dougl> urfr332gO, err - install enuff to boot and run nfs for OSX files on crashing HD
<urfr332gO> dougl, the usb will need to be around 5 gigs or larger, and it installs like any other using a custom install called other in the install gui.
<alexdw369> not trying to use as a daily driver, just trying to get familiar with the environment...troubleshooting is a good way to learn
<starn> am i able to access moto phone portal via usb like in windows on ubuntu or do i have to use wifi??
<uglyoldbob> Can I safely upgrade from ubuntu-10.04 to kubuntu-11.10?
<urfr332gO> dougl, not sure about that medium, nener used anything OSX.
<cfhowlett> uglyoldbob   if you have a separate /home I'd suggest a clean install
<Ben64> uglyoldbob: most likely yes, but 12.04 is released in a month if you want to wait
<urfr332gO> uglyoldbob, are you being offerd that upgrade in the update manager
<dougl> urfr332gO, thanks... I will try a 16 gig stick - may the force be with me :)
<urfr332gO> dougl, you can do a install with unstbootin that will access the HD, not sure though about OSX, the full install would be the same access.
<urfr332gO> unetbootin*
 * dougl googling unetbootin
<urfr332gO> dougl, you could have a small partition for the unetbootin and another for the files/stuff if they can be transfered.
<Canadian1296> How do I format a usb memory stick to ntfs in Ubuntu?
<bmonkj> Canadian1296, use gparted
<greglade> one more try ;-) i have a 10 chanel mixer that i have set up my mics on and from that via the line in to the ubuntu 11.10 box, all the level on the mixer are perfect ;-) but when i whisper or play something quietly the line in level auto adjust feature well.... adjusts . that doesnt work for me so i would like to disable the feature ;-) any one have an answer?
<Canadian1296> bmonkj: Okay
<urfr332gO> Canadian1296, with the disk utility or gparted or right click the icon and format.
<cfhowlett> greglade   see #openmusicians
<greglade> cfhowlett: this is the only distro that ive run into this so far?
<CXIV> Is it possible to make Persistent ubuntu usb install to have installed packages after reboot?
<cfhowlett> greglade   IDK what to tell you, but pretty sure the folks at openmusican have seen it before also see http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/software/introduction.html
<urfr332gO> CXIV, that is what a persistent is, but it has limitations no kernel upgrades should be done and it will fill up sooner or later.
<greglade> k will try ;-) thanks
<CXIV> urfr332gO So packages installed during live usb session will remain after reboot?
<urfr332gO> not easily cleanable a full install is esaier and can be cleaned. CXIV  Yes persistent means it save installs
<urfr332gO> easier
<CXIV> Thanks
<dysoco> I need to remove my Ubuntu partition from a PC, will this affect the bootloader ? I'll be able to boot Windows ?
<cfhowlett> dysoco   you have a windows disc?  Use it to repair windows boot
<cfhowlett> dysoco   http://kb.acronis.com/content/1507
<dysoco> cfhowlett, I don't
<Etherael> I just clonezilla restored an ubuntu install to a macbook air, it doesn't seem to work and I understand that's because macs use EFI instead of a bios, so I was planning on using rEFIt to boot linux. It seems though there's no actual way to get a bootable usb rEFIt stick, is this correct?
<urfr332gO> dysoco, is this a standard install or a wubi install?
<dysoco> Standard
<urfr332gO> dysoco, what is the windows version?
<cfhowlett> dysoco   you should request the installation media from your computer company
<dysoco> urfr332gO, It's Windows 7
<urfr332gO> dysoco, W7 has a recovery disc option burn one.
<dysoco> OK then, I think I'll just shrink the partition to about 100Mb, install a lighweight system in it, and use it for now
<dysoco> I just need some more space, not removing the partition
<Simon1245> Hey guys, how can I shut down a program from the terminal?
<StevenX> Hello. What is the most popular / most supported VNC server for ubuntu?
<urfr332gO> dysoco, that makes no sense 100MB?
<roasted> Question - I just fired up an E-350 box on Ubuntu, but I get no signal. I see the purple boot screen but then it tanks and I have nothing whatsoever. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> dysoco   urfr332go http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<dysoco> urfr332gO, OK, maybe not 100MB, But I'm pretty sure I can do a minimal install of Arch in less than 500Mb
<urfr332gO> cfhowlett, I know all the tiny distros that has not been mentioned here.
<Tyrdon> Hello, when i try to run a perl script from terminal, i got this " Global symbol "$var" requires explicit package name" do anyone know why and how i can fix it?
<urfr332gO> except the arch as I was typing
<StevenX> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<urfr332gO> dysoco, you can make a recovery disc with the W7 you might want to do that and know how it works, or you could have a nice door stopper, and make a image of all your setups as well.
<roasted> Question - I had an Ubuntu install with proprietary Nvidia drivers installed. I now have that hard drive in a system with an AMD E-350 APU. I'm getting no video output so I believe the Nvidia might be an issue. Is there a way to remove it via terminal?
<plustax_> ubuntu for android. ETA on this please. Im dying.
<bmonkj> 2014
<plustax_> :(
<plustax_> really?
<plustax_> we will all be dead by then
<spartition> Could someone help me with this : " hdio_get_identity failed" ?
<Tyrdon> And yeah, when people say, learn unix/linux, what does that really mean?
<bmonkj> plustax_, I can't say but thats what Ive heard
<Erealz> question i have a eeepc laptop running ubuntu 10.04 with a broadcom wireless card inside. but is dosnt how up when i do an ifconfig or iwconfig and im wondering if i might need mount or somthing?
<blueskin> ifup wlan0
<blueskin> you'll want to edit the config file (not sure of the location on ubuntu, sorry) and set ONBOOT to yes
<Erealz> witch config file?
<cfhowlett> Erealz   did it ever work?
<blueskin> ifcfg-wlan0
<Erealz> no
<cfhowlett> Erealz   dual booting?  did it work under windows?
<Erealz> yes worked in windows
<Erealz> and i know broadcom card are supported but it not working
<Erealz> lspci show it there
<cfhowlett> Erealz   I just got this fixed yesterday after - see this ...  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=linux%20sta%20broadcom&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.broadcom.com%2Fsupport%2F802.11%2Flinux_sta.php&ei=rHxFT4CoO9DKiQLikK3oDg&usg=AFQjCNGMKtN-Ed_T2Pmcso7Fd9pyfK_0ow&cad=rja
<Erealz> k
<blueskin> anyway, I have a question too :P
<cfhowlett> Erealz   sorry  THIS  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Erealz> thanks check cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Erealz   wait one
<blueskin> I'm trying to change the resolution of the terminal, on an install with no GUI
<blueskin> but I can't find any proper explanation of the process
<Erealz> wait
<GRSteelers> I just upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10, and half of my packages are unsupported. Any ideas on how to downgrade??
<Erealz> what happen
<cfhowlett> Erealz  read the following first.   I had to go to staples for a hard line, but 2 minutes into this method, I had wifi....  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Erealz> k
<psusi> GRSteelers, put old cd in and reinstall
<Erealz> checking... now
<bobbieson> where ubuntu put persistant data? i want to save it before i reformat
<bobbieson> where ubuntu liveUSB put persistant data? i want to save it before i reformat, im in windows now and cannot find
<GRSteelers> psusi--thanks, but im trying not to lose everything and it reformats the disk
<GRSteelers> the main reason i want to revert to the previous version is bc my USB MissileLauncher (HID) is no longer recognized and the program doesnt open either lol
<psusi> GRSteelers, it doesn't reformat the disk if you don't tell it to, it just deletes all of the system files and reinstalls them
<GRSteelers> oh ok I will give that a try, just have to make a USB disk
<Wiz_KeeD> i just installed a .deb file
<Wiz_KeeD> where do i find the actual app?
<GRSteelers> my netbook has no cd drive
<Wiz_KeeD> i mean...where is it? :)
<GRSteelers> click the Windows button and tpye in teh name
<psusi> Wiz_KeeD, you can see what files the package installed in synaptic or with dpkg -L pkgname
<GRSteelers> or Dash Home and type it
<shade7p> :)
<StevenX> Where is the configuration file of "vino" VNC server? I want to edit it so that it listens on a different port than the default.
<bobbieson> where does it get saved if i put a file in /home/ubuntu and persistant changes are enabled (where on the disk is it?)
<GRSteelers> ok psusi ty for the info, i may be back
<rndmz> hey
<rndmz> someone can help me?
<Wiz_KeeD> idk what to do
<rndmz> my wired connection goes so f**king lag
<rndmz> >_>
<_Marcus> rndmz: What's wrong?
<Erealz> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.39.4 (i686)
<Erealz> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<Erealz> /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/5.60.48.36+bdcom/build/ for more information.
<Erealz> dpkg: error processing bcmwl-kernel-source (--configure):
<Erealz>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Erealz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> Erealz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> rndmz   ask away
<_Marcus> !paste | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rndmz> D:
<Erealz> sorry
<rndmz> someone can help me? xd
<_Marcus> rndmz: I don't know how we can fix that, it seems like a problem with your network
<cfhowlett> Erealz   stop.  read this first...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ztag100> I'm using linux mint, on boot my netbook hangs... I got the same issue with ubuntu too
<ztag100> does anyone know how I can fix this?
<cfhowlett> Erealz   run this in your terminal lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<_Marcus> !mint | ztag100
<ubottu> ztag100: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blueskin> how do I change the resolution of the shell? using 640x480 makes me feel like I'm stuck in the early 90s :P
<rndmz> i dont use Wifi >_>
<ztag100> Is there a web client that can let me connect to irc.spotchat.org
<rndmz> i've wired connection
<ztag100> ?
<bobbieson> someone answer me?
<rndmz> and works bad
<rndmz> D:
<_Marcus> rndmz: that was to Eralz
<psusi> blueskin, the shell doesn't have resolution, it's text based
<blueskin> ztag100: mibbit?
<rndmz> oh sorry
<_Marcus> rndmz: I told you, you're problem looks like it's because of your network
<_Marcus> rndmz: Is it just doing this for Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Erealz   wanna go private?
<blueskin> psusi, ok, how does that help me? it goes to 640 and resizign the window (VM) just makes a border
<rndmz> _Marcus on my other pc, its go very good, i've a 40mb connection >_>
<Erealz> yea thanks
<_Marcus> rndmz_: Did you try chaning your ethernet cable?
<psusi> blueskin, you're not making sense... there's nothing "640" about a shell
<rndmz> yep
<rndmz> i've read some forums
<blueskin> the one that I get is 640x480
<rndmz> and its says that the "Ipv6" shit, could be the problem
<rndmz> but id ont know >_>
<rndmz> Marcus, would u help me on a pvt?
<psusi> blueskin, the one what?
<blueskin> when it boots, the resolution of the display is 640x480
<_Marcus> rndmz: Sure
<psusi> blueskin, then go into the display settings and change the resolution
<blueskin> there are no display settings, it's a server with no GUI installed, and I want to change the resolution for the shell, not X
<psusi> blueskin, ahh, then you want to tweak the frame buffer console settings.. that's all sorts of dependent on your hardware
<jn_> whats the linux alternative to fraps ?
<bobbieson> jn_: google
<dysoco> jn_, GTKRecordMyDesktop, ffmepg (I think), etc.
<bluebomber> Does anyone know how I can add a passphrase to my ssh key after it's already been generated?
<jesse1> HEY GUYS WATS UP
<bluebomber> Nevermind. $ ssh-keygen -p will do what I want.
<phpn00b> my bat can only last about 3 hours on ubuntu :(
<cowslammer> i've just installed 11.10 and have no wireless.  from system > network > wireless it says i'm missing firmware.  any idea wht I should do?
<ztag100> Ok, I am now convinced... mint is bs... reinstalling xubuntu
<blueskin> does anyone else have any insight into how to set a different resolution for the command line?
<Lint> cowslammer, model?
<pxc> ztag100, what's your complaint about Mint? I haven't used it in a while
<escott> i just tried a btrfs install and got a non-booting system. it seems there was not grub.cfg among other problems. has anyone seen this?
<Tyrdon> Why is perl good to learn? Just asking :)
<pxc> blueskin, what kind of video card do you have?
<cowslammer> lint how do i get that?
<blueskin> it's in a VM, so not sure how it sees it, but a GTX 285
<Lint> cowslammer, it is written on the adapter
<Canadian1296> I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and I'm supossed to edit /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf, which does not exist. Should I create it, or is there some underlying problem. The /etc/postfix/sasl directory exists, its just empty
<malkauns> how do u change proxy configuration through commandline?
<ztag100> a boot issue
<cowslammer> lint this is a laptop
<ztag100> I had a similar issue in xubuntu. but there was an easy fix
<pxc> oh. For real Nvidia cards (I think VirtualBox makes its own pseudo-hardware), there's ‘disper’, which is excellent
#ubuntu 2012-02-23
<Lint> cowslammer, then lspci
<pxc> blueskin, have you explored xrandr?
<jesse_> hey
<jesse_> celthunder: hey
<cfhowlett> ztag100   xchat has a web client
<pxc> ztag100, I'm kind of curious about your problem. Is it resolved, or did you abandon Mint without solving it?
<cowslammer> lint it's a broadcom
<Canadian1296> Anyone?
<ztag100> pxc: I haven't found a solution to fix it
<ztag100> pxc: I really just wanted to give mint a spin... but it isn't proving worth it
<Lint> cowslammer, there should be a package with a firmware for your model
<cfhowlett> cowslammer   this is a broadcom ?
<ztag100> I haven't abandoned it yet, if you have a fix
<pxc> ztag100, let's try it one last time. What's the problem?
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: Did you follow all the instructions?
<ztag100> boot freezes
<blueskin> pxc, looking at it now
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: It looks like a file for one of the programs
<cowslammer> lint where do i get that pckage?
<blueskin> ...ah, that's for X, not the command line. no use in my situation.
<cowslammer> cfhowlett, yes
<ztag100> and mint's black boot doesn't let me see what's going on
<cfhowlett> cowslammer   see this first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Yes, I am up to that point in the guide, and I've follwed it to the letter. The folder exists but it is empty. There should be a file called smtpd.conf in it
<ztag100> I'm gonna try mint on one of my more powerful machines latter
<pxc> ztag100, have you tried editing the grub command line before boot, so that you can see what's happening?
<ztag100> pxc: no how can I do that?
<pxc> ztag100, just remove the ‘quiet’ and ‘splash’ parameters from the kernel line on boot. I don't remember the keyboard combination to edit the command line on grub, but it tells you on the screen
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: No idea then
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: K thanks anyways
<ztag100> press e?
<pxc> blueskin: you mean how do you change the resolution of the virtual consoles (TTYs)?
<pxc> ztag100, aye
<eip56> Hello ... can anyone help me? I need to turn on my bluetooth device. I am relatively new and do not know where to start.
<ztag100> ok
<ztag100> trying this out
<ztag100> wierd
<ztag100> it booted normally that time
<pxc> ztag100: bizarre. Maybe it's a quirk of the video drivers, and disabling the splash fixes it
<ztag100> could be
<pxc> blueskin: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxOTk
<theunsureguy> random question - but anybody here know of a good java related channel?
<ztag100> theunsureguy: #java ?
<blueskin> hmm, I'm really surprised nobody else has had this problem, ah well.
<blueskin> night
<pxc> blueskin: you can use ‘kernel modesetting’ to change the resolution of your screen before X / without X starting up. That article talks about KMS in the VirtualBox guest additions (virtual host drivers)
<Nach0z> theunsureguy: ##java, or #java on quakenet. searchIRC.com has really good answers
<ztag100> Yah
<ztag100> tested twice
<ztag100> it works
<theunsureguy> thanks ztag100 and Nach0z
<pxc> cool :-D
<blueskin> pxc, X isn't installed.
<kazekage> oui cv
<ztag100> pxc: Thanks
<pxc> blueskin, that's fine. There are two ways to change it. You can set the resolution in the grub command line, or you can change it use KMS
<kazekage> you welcome
<ztag100> How can I permenantly edit the boot?
<pxc> ztag100: /etc/default/grub
<blueskin> pxc, great, how do I do those? >.>
<ztag100> thanks
<pxc> 1 sec, blueskin
<pxc> blueskin: here's the debian wiki on the subject (setting it up)
<pxc> and blueskin, ztag100, you're actually looking at editing the same file to do what each of you want: /etc/default/grub
<ztag100> pxc: just edited the file
<bobo37773> how to restric google.com (https) to use a single ip address?
<ztag100> hopefully, I can test out mint and see how I like it
<blueskin> ok, what do I put in grub?
<pxc> ztag100, all you needed to change was the $GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT, right?
<ztag100> I think so
<pxc> blueskin, there's a section that is headed by the comment ‘the resolution used on graphical terminal’ in my /etc/default/grub. Is that in yours?
<memikem>  /msg NickServ identify
<ztag100> all I did was remove quiet splash from the quotes
<pxc> the $GRUB_GFXMODE variable determines what resolution the VCs are
<blueskin> got it, thanks
<pxc> ztag100, by which you mean you deleted those words from the string?
<ztag100> yes
<ztag100> not the whole line
<roasted> Question - with /home on a separate partition, what are good "defaults" to have? 0 2?
<ztag100> just those words
<blueskin> ok, changed that to 1280x1024
<pxc> ztag100, there's one more thing you'll have to do on Mint, which is call /sbin/grub-mkconfig to generate a new /boot/grub/grub.cfg from your /etc/default/grub file
<ztag100> how do I do that?
<pxc> ‘sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg’ should do it. running ‘sudo update-grub’ should call that automatically, as well as doing other stuff that is probably a waste of time
<pxc> but either command should be safe and effective
<Zimm3r> Is there any way to convert any stroke to fill? (making it the same color as the fill etc)
<pxc> blueskin, is your virtual behaving the way you want it to now?
<roasted> Question - with /home on a separate partition, what are good "defaults" to have? 0 2?
<blueskin> pxc, no difference.
<Minnstan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pxc> blueskin: did you run ‘sudo update-grub’ after changing that file? I was just explaining to ztag100 that you need to do that to update your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file, which ultimately effects the changes
<blueskin> yeah, that was mentioned in the config file
<pxc> blueskin, also keep in mind that you can run the virtual without a GUI window at all, and access it over SSH in a terminal emulator of any size
<Minnstan> i cant add repositories, my error is here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/853432/
<cfhowlett> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Oer> Minnstan, what are you trying to add, exactly ?
<Minnstan> apt-add repository
<antarus> anyone know if there is a channel for ubuntu on android?
<urfr332gO> Minnstan, how are or did you adding a repo?
<ztag100> antarus: #ubuntu ?
<ztag100> :P
<Minnstan> using command line but GUI also fails
<Oer> antarus ubuntu on android is just an announcement, see the webpage
<antarus> Oer: I read the webpage, now I want to talk to the developers ;p
<ztag100> pxc: after rebooting, now I boot into terminal
<ztag100> Do I have to manually launch lightdm?
<cfhowlett> antarus   http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/contact-us
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Oer> antarus, join #Ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<ztag100> pxc: after rebooting, now I boot into terminal
<Majornikku_> sorry connectivity issues.
<ztag100> Do I have to manually launch lightdm?
<pxc> ztag100: X isn't starting anymore?
<ztag100> yup, X no starting
<urfr332gO> Minnstan, form the cli you would open the sources list or run th correct command. Is a it a ppa?
<Minnstan> not shure what the prob  is
<pxc> ztag100: You're running gnome/gdm, right?
<ztag100> lightdm
<ztag100> I'm seriously considering just going back to xubuntu
<m3hm3t1> hi , what's the best way of monitoring an interface threshold ?
<pxc> ztag100, shut down lightdm, whatever the command is for that. Do they have lightdm on upstart yet, or is it still /etc/init.d?
<roasted> I have my home directory on mdadm raid. In /etc/fstab, what are good defaults to have? I simply added UUID="uuid" ext4 defaults 0 2 and it's erroring out :(
<m3hm3t1> i am trying to set myself alarms if the usage goes higher than %30
<theadmin> pxc: Most of Ubuntu stuff is on upstart nowadays, except third-party packages that is
<pxc> theadmin, I dunno if that includes lightdm, and I dunno if Mint has followed suit yet. My only Ubuntu machine is headless
<cowslammer> cfhowlett, ok i checked that link and i don't find anything for my network card although lspci says it's supported
<theadmin> pxc: It does include lightdm (again, all of Ubuntu's official stuff uses Upstart. Only third-party packages don't). But the basic command which will work anywhere is something like this: sudo /etc/init.d/*dm stop
<theadmin> pxc: So no sweat there :D
<cfhowlett> cowslammer   *me facepalm* apologies.  I thought you were having WIFI issues.  Sorries in abundance.  Mea culpa, mea culpa.
<ztag100> Is the rejoining happening?
<roasted> What should the default permissions be on /etc/fstab?
<pxc> theadmin: oooh, so by third-party packages you don't even mean Kubuntu/Xubuntu packages, or whatever. You mean totally outside the official repos
<cowslammer> cfhowlett, no no no it IS a wifi problem
<theadmin> pxc: Yeah.
<ztag100> pxc: Sorry, what do you want me to do?
<eip56> Whats the command to see what bluetooth device I have on my laptop?
<Oer> eip56, lsusb or lspci
<cfhowlett> cowslammer   paste up the result of lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<ztag100> I have to go out
<eip56> Oer do you know the command to enable/disable the device
<pxc> ztag100: ‘sudo service lightdm stop’, and then ‘startx’, I think. Then you can watch X crash
<cowslammer> cfhowlett, refresh my memory how to do a text capture
<hex20dec> Hi everyone, I need to search for a string inside all files in my system. I tried grep -lir "some text" * but it stops at this error "grep: dev/log: No such device or address"
<Majornikku> i need to know what the default remote desktop software is on a ubuntu install
<cfhowlett> cowslammer   copy the output and paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Oer> eip56, you can do that in your panel
<pxc> adios, ztag100! don't worry about it. I'm obsessed with getting to the bottom of things, but if Xubuntu is working for you you can happily quit on Mint
<theadmin> hex20dec: sudo find / -type f -exec grep -H -F "your string" '{}' \;
<iplaythisgame> I have installed a Hp deskjet 1050 by hplip and added and shared with cups on my headless ubuntu server. On my windows7 laptop I can print a test page from the printer properties. I can print from both Chrome and IE. I cannot print from Photoshop or Gimp. When I had the printer installed locally on the windows7 laptop I could print from all programs. Any Ideas what is keeping PS and Gimp from printing?
<magicJ> I have a bootable usb stick - like the way it is set up - want to copy it to another one.  The source is /dev/sdc1 the dest is /dev/sdb1 - I assumed I could just dd ffrom one to the other when I do it the dest is not bootable - what else do I need to do
<hex20dec> theadmin: Thanks, I'll try it now.
<theadmin> magicJ: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb # You need to write to/from device, not to/from partition
<magicJ> theadmin: ty so much = knew it would be something silly
<cowslammer> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/853446/
<princej88> hey guys, I am setting up a new ubuntu server with some harddrives in it that have previous lvm stuff on it. So I am trying to format all three harddrives so that they can be set up under lvm as one big drive. I am at the ash shell from the ubuntu installation cd. Can anyone help me format these three harddrives so that they can be used for lvm on this new machine?
<theadmin> magicJ: When you dd to a partition, you end up ignoring the MBR which is no good, so :D
<ztag100> it says "Failed to load session "ubuntu"
<magicJ> theadmin: now you tell me that it is obvious - as I say ty so much
<cfhowlett> cowslammer   you've got teh bcm4318 chip and will need to follow the b32 method outlined at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ztag100> however, I can start lightdm with "sudo lightdm"
<ztag100> I think I'm just going to reinstall xubuntu when I get home
<ztag100> it always seems to work
<ztag100> I've spent all day trying to figure this out
<NyLes> hi, help me understand things.. i have AwardBIOS, and under advanced > PCI COnfiguration, i have Primary VGA BIOS set to PCI VGA Card, and can be change to either AGP VGA Card or Onboard VGA, what does it mean?
<cfhowlett> cowslammer   dammit!  fat fingers: please see "Installing b43 drivers"
<theadmin> NyLes: Allows you to select the port on which the graphical card will be used (PCI, AGP or integrated)
<cowslammer> cfhowlett, it's ok i got it
<magicJ> theadmin: re-copying right now - the bad news is that it seems to have crashed the machine
<theadmin> magicJ: ...not supposed to do that :(
<NyLes> theadmin: port? but i only have one port? and one VGA?
<Majornikku> i need to know what the default remote desktop software is on a ubuntu install
<theadmin> NyLes: Well then just keep it at whatever it is... Also, this is not an Ubuntu-related question... Try ##hardware
<theadmin> Majornikku: If I recall right, it is either Vinagre or Vino
<theadmin> Think it's the first one...
<NyLes> theadmin: sory for that, im just trying to fix my Video card problem that's why im messing with the bios setup now, just last question, since my vga is onboard, should i set it to onboard then?
<magicJ> theadmin: LOL - trying again - actually going to copy from the first to an image and from the image to the second anyway since I have more to make
<theadmin> NyLes: Guess so
<theadmin> magicJ: Watch out not to overwrite your hard drive ;)
<NyLes> theadmin: thanks..
<Majornikku> thanks !_!
<magicJ> theadmin:  yes - the of= is a file not a device - but ty
<roasted> Question - I have a raid array using MDADM software raid for my home directory across two drives. I just swapped out my OS drive for an SSD (though I still have W7 on a 250gb SATA drive by itself). I just reinstalled Ubuntu 11.10 and I was getting an error when booting about fstab. It said nothing except error mounting fstab, yet my home directory still mounted. In gparted, my one raid drive says unknown (normal for mdadm raid I ass
<uglyone> izon.net
<hex20dec> theadmin: I eventually end up getting this error and then it stops "grep: /proc/sysrq-trigger: Input/output error"
<hex20dec> Also, I want it to print the name of the file, not the content.
<gordon1234> cowslammer, you may still have some problems as there is a known issue with the 4318 in AP (Infrastructure) mode. Suggest you try ad-hoc wireless mode.
<SudoKing> anyone know how to disable the ctrl+tab functionality in unity?
<setuid> Anyone know how to get plymouthd to -unload- after booting up? There's no point in it lingering around after I've logged in, but there it is, eating 20% of the CPU, doing... nothing.
<cowslammer> gordon1234, what is d hoc mode
<roasted> Is it normal for a raid array to come up as 1 unknown and 1 ntfs in gparted?
<Stelpa> hello
<cfhowlett> Stelpa   greetgins
<Stelpa> i really wanted to install vlc2.0, and, i uhh... i dun goofed :(
<cfhowlett> Stelpa   greetings
<Stelpa> i TOTALLY destroyed my vlc package
<cfhowlett> Stelpa   details...
<Stelpa> i can't use the package manager anymore
<Stelpa> ok
<Stelpa> here is the error: E: vlc: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<setuid> Stelpa, dpkg -P vlc
<Stelpa> i can't use the package manager at all
<setuid> then apt-get --reinstall install vlc
<Stelpa> setuid: dpkg: error processing vlc (--purge):
<Stelpa>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Stelpa>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Imasami> Anyone know why when I try to go into gnome shell, it takes me to gnome classic instead?
<Stelpa> also, a big problem is that someone had uploaded a vlc 2.0 .deb file
<Stelpa> this is why it's screwed up i think :|
<setuid> Stelpa, "uploaded"?
<Stelpa> they had a different version of C than me or something?
<setuid> Stelpa, If your system correctly accepted it, and installed its dependencies, you should be fine
<cfhowlett> Stelpa   vlc 2.0 isn't in package manager
<Stelpa> setuid: i really wanted vlc 2.0, even though my system is too old for it, but someone made a .deb file for me, and it didn't work
<setuid> If you used --force or similar, start from scratch, your package management database is probably screwed
<low-id> #join c4ll
<gordon1234> cowslammer, when you configure your wireless network settings, there is a choice to have it as Infrastructure or ad-hoc. Use ad-hoc.
<cfhowlett> Stelpa   vlc 2.0 isn't in *software center*
<lordblackwood> What happened to the stable Firefox ppa?
<gordon1234> cowslammer, ... configuration on the PC, not the router!
<setuid> Stelpa, rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/vlc*
<setuid> then --reinstall
<lordblackwood> This one I mean - https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<theadmin> lordblackwood: It's been dropped because the stable versions of Firefox now enter the official Ubuntu repos
<lordblackwood> theadmin: I'm doing a reinstall of Ubuntu 10.04, so simply updating it would give me the latest Firefox?
<hex20dec> Hi everyone, I need to search for a string inside all files in my system. I tried grep -lir "some text" * but it stops at this error "grep: dev/log: No such device or address"
<theadmin> lordblackwood: I'm not so sure about that actually... sec...
<setuid> hex20dec, exclude /proc, /mnt/, /dev/ and /sys/
<jrib> hex20dec: did you try the suggestion given to you earlier?
<theadmin> !info firefox lucid | lordblackwood
<ubottu> lordblackwood: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 17002 kB, installed size 32336 kB (Only available for any all)
<Stelpa> setuid: that isn't working either... i really screwed things up :(
<lordblackwood> theadmin: Oh thanks!
<theadmin> lordblackwood: Well, you'd get 10.0.2, whatever that is
<cfhowlett> lordblackwood   ffox 10.0.2 yes
<Stelpa> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/info/vlc*': No such file or directory
<lordblackwood> thanks guys, saved me a lot of trouble!
<setuid> Stelpa, What does 'dpkg -l | grep vlc' show?
<setuid> What's in the far left column?
<setuid> ii? P? other?
<hex20dec> setuid: How do I exclude those directories?
<hex20dec> jrib: Yes, I did.
<setuid> hex20dec, Use find ... -exec
<setuid> hex20dec, and exclude
<setuid> hex20dec, or pass --exclude to grep, as the manpage indicates
<Stelpa> setuid: rc, i think?
<Stelpa> and there is one pHR
<setuid> Stelpa, what does 'aptitude remove vlc' produce?
<Oer> Stelpa, try get help from the person who made your deb
<hex20dec> setuid: Lol, chinese to me, I'm a true rookie. I'll just look into the exclude parameter, thanks.
<Praxi> in ubuntu server, I'm ssh'd in, whats the significance of a a green background on a directory?
<Stelpa> setuid: this seems to be doing something! :0
<cowslammer> gordon1234, you lost me.  i didn't see that option
<gordon1234> cowslammer, have a look here http://www.wifinotes.com/wi-fi-modes.html its a bummer. I had a 4318 in a Dell Mini could never get a reliable connection.
<Stelpa> setuid: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Stelpa>  vlc
<Stelpa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gordon1234> cowslammer, right click on your network icon, and select Edit Connection
<Stelpa> it looked like it was working...
<Erealz> is ubuntu for android out yet or is that just a preview i saw on youtube?
<cfhowlett> Erealz   2014
<Erealz> damn
<Stelpa> setuid: i am now considering doing a full system upgrade; this is a 2~ year old system anyways
<Stelpa> wont be fun, but i think it may be time :\
<Stelpa> ty for trying to help tho, setuid
<Stelpa> byebye!
<Erealz> im waiting on the official lts
<ztag100> (I'm using a minimal CD) What partitioning method should I use?
<ztag100> Do I want to use "Guided - Use entire disk" ?
<Erealz> well if you dont wana erase what on the hard drive then use guided other wise just use entire disk
<cfhowlett> ztag100   only ubuntu on that HDD?
<ztag100> yes
 * ztag100 hate's dualbooting
<cfhowlett> ztag100   use it all then..
<Erealz> then just use  the entired drive
<Erealz> i do
<ztag100> ight
<Erealz> is anyone is it support?
<Erealz> in
<ztag100> Does it make multiple partitions? Or just one for everything?
<Erealz> just one for everything
<Erealz> when you choose entire disk it handle all that for you
<Erealz> and the end
<unnamed1111> good night..I have a windows 7 system crashed and I thought of using a ubuntu linux live cd to revover documents...I think the live cd exclusively loads to the memory and not to the hdd...I'm just making the question to be 100% sure? anyone
<cfhowlett> ztag100   guided partitioning if you want to specify, say, a dedicated /home
<ztag100> Hm...
<cfhowlett> unnamed1111   correct - ram only with access to the HDD
<ztag100> I'm not sure if I REALLY want it
<cfhowlett> ztag100   perfectly fine to set aside some gigs for another OS
<David_Burkhardt> Good evening all.  call me stupid, but I think I may have messed up my laptop .....
<ztag100> I'm just going to use entire disk
<unnamed1111> tank you alot cfhowlett, so I will try to recover the documents
<xubuntu5> good evening
<Praxi> anyone? in terminal, whats the significance of a green background on a directory?
<ztag100> save me some effort
<Erealz> yea ztag
<cfhowlett> David_Burkhardt   hi dave!  YOU'RE S... no, won't do that.  explain.
<David_Burkhardt> gge thanks
<cfhowlett> unnamed1111   I've been there.  good luck.
<unnamed1111> good night and thank you!!!!
<ztag100> Erealz: I'm a little lazy, don't judge me!
<unnamed1111> :)
<xubuntu5> it's ok i'm lazy too
<Erealz> so am i
<gr0gmint> Anyone here who can help me with a dual-WAN setup?
<cfhowlett> Praxi   theme chosen for that profile?
<David_Burkhardt> Was trying to upgrade, left unpluged power died in middle of work, only get to a screen that says cd drive noit readt.... then nothing
<Oer> Praxi >  Green color - Executable or recognized data file >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17299/color-meanings-in-terminal
<Praxi> ooh perfect, thank you oer
<Oer> Praxi could be shared too ..
<Praxi> "dir that is other writeable"
<Praxi> thats it, thanks!
<gkaklas> David_Burkhardt, are you able to open a terminal?
<David_Burkhardt> can't get that far.  Can it be done on boot up without admin password?
<zizoo> Hey, my computer refuses to hibernate. It locks if I try to do it through the system menu, and after looking around and finding s2disk I found that it crashes when I try to resume sessions saved with it.
<ztag100> Hi Zizo, is your name ziad?
<zizoo> No.
<gkaklas> David_Burkhardt, were you trying to upgrade from a cd/dvd?
<ztag100> oh... just wondering
<John> Hey guys I'm having some problems installing ubuntu on an Asus x54 laptop can anyone help?
<ztag100> A common nickname for "Ziad" is "Zizo"
<ztag100> I know cuz that's my real name
<cfhowlett> John describe the problems
<David_Burkhardt> was using internet. I think it was unpacking or installing when it died
<John> well the installer will either crash, or it will install but when i restart it wont make it to the boot menu
<John> it w
<ahmad> where i can download driver vga intel mobile 4...?
<gkaklas> zizoo, try running the program "pm-hibernate" with sudo from a terminal
<David_Burkhardt> I then went to my windows comp, downloaded it and sent it to a zip drive and tried to install from there, no luck
<cfhowlett> John did you checksum the iso?
<setuid> Anyone know how to get plymouthd to -unload- after booting up? There's no point in it lingering around after I've logged in, but there it is, eating 20% of the CPU, doing... nothing.
<zizoo> Ah, well no, sorry. It's zizoo (the "oo" is like in "boo"), and it's a nonsense nickname I came up with. Makes sense that it would be close to something in another language. Where are you from, ztag100, if I may?
<ztag100> Egypt
<zizoo> And will try that in a sec gkaklas, thank you.
<John> I've redownloaded the iso like 5 times and from different sites, and have used different usb installers, but every time it will crash
<gkaklas> John, when you boot the computer what do you see? maybe ubuntu installed properly but the bootloader didn't
<John> Error  unknown file system  grub rescue
<John> something like that
<cfhowlett> john tried the alternate (text) installer?
<John> What is that?
<StevenX> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<xubuntu5> is freenx just remote x? or is similar to vnc?
<gkaklas> John, this is the grub command line. from there you can tell grub where the kernel and initramfs are and specify the root partition.
<sh4d0wK45t> hey folks...Im trying to upgrade my laptop...whats the best laptop with little or no compatibility issues with ubuntu 10.04 ?
<cfhowlett> John  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate  also please see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<gkaklas> John, try "configfile" and then hit TAB
<ztag100> back
<cfhowlett> sh4d0wK45t   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<orangepnut> i installed pms along with MDP and set the path of my music to "/home/user/Music" but it still does not show any of my music when i run pms
<bobo37773> sh4d0wK45t: Thing of it more in terms of hardware rather than manufacturer or model number. system76 is not bad though
<bobo37773> sh4d0wK45t: think*
<jhawk65> Anyone know how to upgrade to backtrack 5 from 4?
<Lucid> how do I join a custom server?
<Lucid> other than freenode etc
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|jhawk65
<ubottu> jhawk65: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<jhawk65> thanks
<sh4d0wK45t> cool...thanks cfhowlett bobo37773
<heinz> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JBeezy> Hi room, anybody willing to help me solve bluetooth in terminal on android phone? ")
<urfr332gO> JBeezy, this is ubuntu support.:)
<bobo37773> JBeezy: is the terminal on phone or in ubuntu?
<xubuntu5> JBeezy, what are you trying to accomplish?
<JBeezy> ubuntu in phone!
<David_Burkhardt> cfhowlett, you still there?
<xubuntu5> rooted phone?
<JBeezy> bluetooth PAN
<JBeezy> yea
<JBeezy> i'm halfway there, but blueman doesn't see adaptor
<bobo37773> JBeezy: and you are trying to connect from a ubuntu computer? or ubuntu is actually installed on the phone itself?
<JBeezy> phone itself
<bobo37773> JBeezy: Does rfkill work?
<JBeezy> let me see, any options?
<zizoo> gkaklas: My system crashed while trying to start up after using pm-hibernate. It seems to also be powered by s2disk (it showed a terminal-style output of its behavior telling me things like "s2disk saving state ...").
<JBeezy> yes
<chown_> guys, im tying to start using ubuntu. but i also would like to have a windows so i could boot into it if i needed. i have 2 250GB hds, what would be better install each one into 1 different hd, or partition both into the same hd?
<gkaklas> David_Burkhardt, try booting from a livecd. Mount the partition where ubuntu is ("sudo mount /dev/sd?? /media/somewhere"), chroot the mounted drive ("sudo chroot /media/somewhere") and try "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot normally. If you get any errors try "sudo dpkg --configure -a". Not sure if it will work though...
<urfr332gO> chown_, no better really, it is a matter of understanding the bootloaders and the mbr.
<Dr_willis> chown_,  depends on your space needs.  Id just put each os on its own HD.  and the grub on the ubuntu mbr
<JBeezy> 'rfkill bluetooth' ?
<David_Burkhardt> can't get into a terminal.  Is there any way to do it from boot up without admin password?
<bobo37773> JBeezy: rfkill list
<cfhowlett> David_Burkhardt   back...
<JBeezy> 'no...file of directory'
<zizoo> So zizo, is Ziad an Arabic name then, if you are from Egypt? And is it pronounced "Zee-odd" or "Zh+odd" (where "zh" is to "z" as "sh" is to "s").
<bobo37773> JBeezy: hmm can ubuntu on the phone use wireless?
<JBeezy> it can use wifi
<David_Burkhardt> Can I get to a terminal from boot up without admin password?
<zizoo> Oh well. Anyways, any tips on why s2disk would cause my computer to crash  while loading a saved session?
<BeTaMaX> Sorry, I can't help you.
<Dr_willis> David_Burkhardt,  theres grub rescue/recovery options. so yes - or you can have init start up bash.
<JBeezy> hmm....i don't know, maybe if use uses what android gives it, I don't know as much as I would like about it
<BeTaMaX> I'm a linux rookie user
<bobo37773> JBeezy: it has like a networkmanager that can see wifi networks or its bridged?
<gkaklas> zizoo, does the output confirm that the state was saved? you say the computer crashes on resume, do you get any errors or just a blank screen?
<David_Burkhardt> Ok dr Willis, Hw do I accomplish this?
<Dr_willis> David_Burkhardt,  grub normally has a recovery/rescue menu item
<JBeezy> how can i find out? if it is bridge do you think I would still beable to run bluetooth commands for PAN?
<zizoo> gkaklas: the start-up screen shows up and loads like normal, but the message "loading state from <long directory name>" appears below the loading bar. However, the loading bar freezes after ~1 cycle, and the computer stops responding to anything.
<adamus> a3 times my laptop has gone dark for 5
<adamus> minutes
<David_Burkhardt> I have no menu. I turn the laptop on, it starts to boot, then I get a screen that says cd drive not ready or present. press s to skip..... or wait.  then I can  do nothing
<gkaklas> David_Burkhardt, you need to boot from a livecd to run an admin terminal. From there use "chmod" like described before. Then, every command you execute will be run like when you run it normally from your installation.
<JBeezy> my only dang goal is to have my laptop connect to phone like network folder so I can sync my microsoft onenotes over bluetooth
<adamus> it's installed udubuntu
<zizoo> Or something to the effect of "loading state from..." ... I didn't think to write it down.
<adamus> and some help or explain to understand?
<adamus> pls?
<David_Burkhardt> I'll try that. C n I make one from a window based computer, or do I need a linux one?
<Dr_willis> David_Burkhardt,  you are not booting from a bootable  device then. You should reinstall grub from a live cd. if your sustem is broken.
<gkaklas> zizoo, seems like the configuration needs to be modified - i don't know how to do it. Here is the manpage of a2disk http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/s2disk.8.html
<JBeezy> What are the basic steps? 1>install bluez 2>install bluetooth manager for gnome 3>it works??
<ajin> Does anyone have a netbook with ATOM N2600 processor? know whether linux works on it by now?
<Dr_willis> every netbook ive seen runs linux decently well.  No idea about any new processrs however. :)
<Dr_willis> David_Burkhardt,  no need to msg me. clarify your question to the channel. I dont know what you are trying to acomplish.
<David_Burkhardt> Sry?
<bobo37773> JBeezy: If you are in a terminal and type --> ifconfig -a           can you see your bluetooth
<ajin> Dr_willis: ATOM N2600 is brand-new, intel just released at the beginning of the year
<gkaklas> zizoo, sorry but i will have to suggest you visiting ubuntuforums 'cause i have to go to sleep now (it's late right here). Sorry! Tomorrow i will be here again...
<Damiano> hi
<Dr_willis> ajin,  id say check the ubuntu forums - i recall there being some decent netbook threads
<adamus> yes
<Dr_willis> ajin,  i got a netbook on clearance for $125 at xmas. :) havent looked into newer ones.
<JBeezy> i see ethernet
<bobo37773> JBeezy: yeah I think the ubuntu install on the phone is probably networked like a virtual machine
<StevenX> does anyone here use freenx in user mode?
<bobo37773> JBeezy: if so what you are doing mayt not be possible the way you want to do it
<Dr_willis> Id love to have a netbook wth more power. :)  but buying a 3rd one may get the wife mad.
<JBeezy> hmmm
<bobo37773> JBeezy: Is there not a way to connect your phone to the computer directly through bluetooth?
<ajin> Dr_willis: i bought it for linux-learning
<JBeezy> I can do obex ftp
<JBeezy> i can internet share with bluetooth dun
<JBeezy> but I need to mount a folder from my phone so my virutal machine on my laptop can see it
<JBeezy> lol
<bobo37773> JBeezy: maybe you can do a online share like dropbox or something. other than that I have no idea.
<JBeezy> wifi is ok, but I travel and routers block protocals
<Dr_willis> JBeezy,  not a smart phone?
<JBeezy> I am trying to avoid going through the internet for speed
<Dr_willis> JBeezy,  my android can do samba, or ssh/sshfs :)
<Dr_willis> or even some web gui/file transfer methods.
<JBeezy> i got samba, but places I go block protocals so I can't sync
<StevenX> is there a freenx channel?
<Toph2> Dr_willis,,, can your android act as a router that others can wifi through?
<Dr_willis> Toph2,  for $20 extra a month.. yes.
<StevenX> Toph2, Mine can, for free! And i have unlimited 4g.
<StevenX> it's awesome.
<StevenX> Of course, my 'droid is rooted.
<Toph2> Dr_willis,,, ok,, my buddy claimed his iphone could do so,, i wasn't sure
<Dr_willis> enjoy it while it lasts.. :)
<Toph2> stevecam,,, i see
<JBeezy> I can be the router too, but like they're talking about, but I waste time switching networks then
<Dr_willis> Toph2,  they can do a lot more then what the companies want you to do.
<adamus> yes it;s possible
<escott> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Phr3d13> Trying to get internet working in my Ubuntu 11.10 via an app called wired tether for android, but after connecting my phone and enabling the connection my computer never acquires an internet connection, any ideas on how to get this going?
<JBeezy> anyways terminal gave me usb0,sit0.lo,.0
<JBeezy> those mean anything?
 * zykotick9 remembers a time when #ubuntu was about computers
<bobo37773> JBeezy: yeah ubuntu install on phone is probably virtualized
<JBeezy> poo!
<JBeezy> lol, ok, thanks for your time and help, good luck all!
<bobo37773> JBeezy: You are probably going to need android specific apps to accomplish your goal and then share that folder with you ubuntu install
<NyLes> xubuntu uses xfce right?
<bobo37773> NyLes: yeah
<NyLes> bobo37773: thanks..
<bobo37773> NyLes: Your welcome
<ablyss> Phr3d13, for me i just plug in my android via usb and the tethering automatically starts ( once I tell android to usb tether )
<xrfang> vmware-view-client in the official repo does not work on 64bit, I wonder who is doing the packaging and shall be notified of this bug? thanks
<ablyss> Phr3d13, the network manager automatically switches the connection over
<xrfang> the problem is a bunch of conflicted dependencies
<Phr3d13> It works for me in windows, but not in Ubuntu
<Phr3d13> Network manager doesn't see my phone as an internet connection
<ablyss> Phr3d13, maybe you need to add a mobile broadband account in network manager
<dotnull> does anyone know the hook that gnome uses to alter screen brightness without needing to be sudo? from the command line, all the options I've found seem to require sudo
<zykotick9> xrfang: vmware-view-client does not appear to be an ubuntu package
<tjiggi_fo> xrfang, it has been orphaned: http://packages.qa.debian.org/v/vmware-view-open-client.html
<xrfang> tjiggi_fo, it's a pitty
<xrfang> zykotick9, it is in oneiric-partner
<xrfang> is -> was
<xrfang> tjiggi_fo, sorry, I am not talking about "open" client, but the official vmware 5 tech preview, because the open client does not support latest version of PCoIP
<tjiggi_fo> xrfang, yes, I just saw my mistake
<damo22> is anyone running a 3.0.0 ubuntu linux kernel?
<bobo37773> damo22: why? whats up?
<damo22> im trying to build a 3.2.6 kernel for very generic hardware but i cant seem to get the config right
<damo22> im doing it from scratch
<bobo37773> damo22: What is the problem you are running into?
<damo22> bobo37773, i made it boot on a mac, but it locks up while its scanning for scsi devices
<bobo37773> damo22: hmm do you need scsi support?
<damo22> bobo37773, not sure
<Creamz> hi, how can i disable vinagre for asking for approval for use remote desktop ?
<bobo37773> damo22: try to remove it and see if your kernel will boot. trial and error
<damo22> bobo37773, i want to build a kernel that works on mac/pc
<magn3ts> Hi. I *explicitly* need java6 jdk. What is the best way of doing that these days?
<magn3ts> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zykotick9> magn3ts: the only way to get sun-java these days is direct from Oracle
<Chat9108> I have a Ubuntu idea , on the login screen a video plays as you login like beach front or the Ubuntu symbol dancing
<magn3ts> zykotick9: yeah, I think I just found a script that will auto download, and package it
<damo22> bobo37773, i thought i need scsi generic support for usb sticks
<cfhowlett> chat9108  see www.spreadubuntu.org
<y0om4> hi
<bobo37773> damo22: you may. but you also need a booting kernel. is there anything plugged in when trying to boot
<damo22> bobo37773, no
<y0om4> will cp -R file dest replace dest files if the file already exists?
<cfhowlett> y0om4   greetings
<bobo37773> damo22: try to strip it then test
<damo22> bobo37773, it loads the kernel/initrd into a ramdisk and boots without any media
<bobo37773> damo22: oh okay. so you got it working?
<Guest73610> buenas
<bobo37773> Guest73610: Hello. Do you speak english?
<Guest73610> something
<delinquentme> symlinks are @ the OS level right?
<delinquentme> like if im getting this error: Bundler::PathError: Could not install to path `Jemfile` because of an invalid symlink. Remove the symlink so the directory can be created.       .. this means that I need to hack something out of a system process right?
<damo22> bobo37773, the booting process works, and the kernel initialises, but i think there is a conflict with certain drivers that are built into the kernel, as there are no modules
<bobo37773> damo22: You are building a huge generic kernel? Or one just for your hardware?
<bastidrazor> delinquentme: uh no. it means there is a symlink named the same as a directory that is trying to be created. delete the symlink it is telling you then reinstall the application
<damo22> bobo37773, it doesnt need to be that huge, i just need ethernet + ata
<orangepnut> i'm trying to setup ncmpc++ and i already have mdp installed and I go to /usr/share/doc/ncmpcpp to edit the config file and set the directory of where my music is located but I don't have permission to extract the config folder and if i just open it and edit the config file in a text editor my changes don't save.
<y0om4> will cp -R file dest replace dest files if the file already exists?
<bobo37773> damo22: No I mean how are you doing it? If it is a generic kernel then it should work. I dont see why not.
<y0om4> or will it skip it?
<zykotick9> orangepnut: outside of your home directory you need to use sudo/gksudo to edit files
<zykotick9> y0om4: the files will be overwritten
<bobo37773> delinquentme: Do you know your paths?
<y0om4> can you make it so the files will not be overwritten?
<damo22> bobo37773, i am making it generic by compiling all the modules relevant to intel and i586 ethernet and ata controllers into the kernel
<orangepnut> zykotick9, I'm new to linux so how exactly would I do that? sudo gedit and the filepath? or?
<zykotick9> !gksudo | orangepnut
<ubottu> orangepnut: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zizoo> Hey, how would I go about making partitions mount automatically on start-up?
<Roasted> Question - I'm running an E350 APU. I thought the AMD drivers and the E350 APU chipset was awesome for 1080 playback on Ubuntu? Do I have to use the proprietary drivers? I heard the open source drivers were great but my playback is nothing short of terrible right now. Am I to use the proprietary driver???
<zykotick9> orangepnut: so "gksudo gedit /path/to/file"
<orangepnut> zykotick9, thank you
<y0om4> you just put -n i guess
<bobo37773> damo22: ah I see. So it is a custom kernel. Are you sure you have all the modules you need? How did you gather information about your system?
<delinquentme> bobo37773, I'm deploying to a remote server and I'm trying to figure out what part of this jruby application is creating the symlink
<zykotick9> y0om4: -n does appear to be what you want
<damo22> bobo37773, i am guessing, i just want it to work on most model macs and pcs from i586 upwards
<bobo37773> delinquentme: hmm. if you are logged into it you could start by looking for that symlink in your path -->     echo $PATH
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm trying to have my bell volume automatically set to 100 (from the default 50) automatically when I log in, but right now I have to do it manually each time, since no matter where I put the "xset b 100" command, it doesn't stick
<Creamz> hi, how can i disable vinagre for asking for approval for use of remote desktop how can i disable this?
<quantumlemur> I've tried .xinitrc, .xsession, a script that is run at login, and setting it as a normal startup command
<quantumlemur> any ideas where to put it so it sticks?
<damo22> bobo37773, most intel macs that use efi anyway
<bobo37773> damo22: ah. guessing. that may be your problem. try this manual -->   http://aligunduz.org/random/LinuxKernelInANutshell.pdf
<bobo37773> damo22: Yeah I am pretty sure your right there
<metasansana> quantumlemur: tried cron -e ?
<quantumlemur> no, actually, let me try that (although it wouldn't be a satisfatory answer to the question, just a solution to the problem :P )
<metasansana> quantumlemur: ah I didn't read your whole question ignore my response then
 * mosno wonders why /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm is in his path
<savid> Is there a way to simulate a right-click when you have a one-button mouse?
<bobo37773> quantumlemur: Why won't your script run as a .config/autostart/ script ?
<plats> ^_^
<plats> morning all
<malkauns> good evening :)
<quantumlemur> bobo37773, (assuming, as it would appear, that those are the scripts created by the "Startup Applications..." dialog), my best guess is that it does run, but that the setting does not stick
<plats> nub for ubuntu..<-
<quantumlemur> metasansana, I added it as a cron job, but it isn't changing the setting
<bobo37773> quantumlemur: weird. does it need sudo to work right? maybe another application is changing it back?
<metasansana> probably needs root
<Dr_willis> I thought the normal (old fashioned) system beep/bell - was basically turned off on ubuntu by default. :) the gnome system beep replaces it.
<quantumlemur> doesn't need sudo
<plats> does any know why seem firefox ..get hang/ FReezee
<metasansana> plats are you using the latest version?
<quantumlemur> bobo37773, when I set it manually, it sticks until I log out or restart
<bobo37773> quantumlemur: try using sleep in your script. or putting it in /etc/rc.local or similar
<plats> yes i already update
<abox> can anyone suggest (the best) secure wipe utility for ubuntu 11.10? Looking for right mouse click integration if possible. Please :)
<metasansana> plats: are you getting an error message about a script stopped working
<plats> did happen on mozila only ,i use chromiium its fine
<quantumlemur> Dr_willis, there was some change to the system bell production method... I was never able to get the gnome system beep to work out of the box, and had to edit my pulseaudio config to add in the bell sound
<plats> yes
<Dr_willis> quantumlemur,  this url seems to imply that pulse audio some how handles it. but ive never had any issues with the bells. I tend to always turn them off. :)
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49748/how-can-i-set-a-per-terminal-bell-with-xterms
<Kindari> would removing a dependency also remove the things that depended on it? I intend to purge the dependency and reinstall it.
<metasansana> plats Ive been seeing that on Windows not so much ubuntu
<plats> always like thats.. i wonder it couse from site i vsiit or from mozila  #o
<metasansana> plats: that may be a bug
<plats> i see
<plats> any sugest ? should i reisntal ?
<xjiujiu> Hi guys.
<quantumlemur> Dr_willis, I did have to add that pactl line to my pulseaudio config in order to get it to work, but that site makes me wonder if I can put the "xset b 100" directly into the same place
<Dr_willis> 99% of all the hits i google for xset b  -> are about how to turn off that beep. :)
<xjiujiu> I have a big problem.I just update my ubuntu11.10 system.But,when I reboot the system the password box is missing in the login step.
<Ubuntunub> Stupid question -- installing Ubuntu server for the first time.  During the install process I'm getting a "No root file system" error and directions to correct it in the partitioning menu.  Only one problem... can't find that menu.  :D
<DonaldShimoda> any steps to recover ati drivers after upgrading to kernel 3.2?
<metasansana> plats: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_hangs
<xjiujiu> Anyone meet this problem before?
<metasansana> plats: I think it may be add-ons
<Dr_willis> Ubuntunub,  you told it what partion to use for the / partition?
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  using a custom kernel?
<DonaldShimoda> yes, one builded from the source ode downloaded from kernel.org + make oldconfig
<metasansana> Firefox has really dropped in quality lately
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, kernel work fine, but ati drivers dont
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  so you ARE using a kernel not from the default repos?
<plats> wew thanks..<metasansana>
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, yes, in using a kernel not from the default repos, becaus im using 10.04 LTS and tehres not kernel 3.2 for this ubuntui flavor
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  you try installing the drivers using the ati whateveritsacallled.run installer from the ati web site?
<Ubuntunub> Dr_willis: It never asked me yet.  On the main install menu, I see "Partion Disks" as an option.  Selecting that gives me:  Configure iSCSI volumes, Undo changes to partitions, and Finish partitioning and write changes to disk.  Last option gives me the "no root" error.
<metasansana> plats try running with a fresh profile no add ons etc and see how it goes
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, noyt yet, i wonder if theres any polite way to do this
<plats> oke .. thanks by the way
<plats> <== now working..
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, before try ATI way...
<Dr_willis> Ubuntunub,  id use a gparted live cd and partion the disks how you want. it almost sounds like its not see ing your hard drives however.
<metasansana> plats no problem
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  once you go the custome kernel route.. its all on your shoulders.
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, ok, but theres a fglrx source package in the repos, theres no way to compile this one?
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  thers some scripts/tools out i recall to build your own .deb from those .run installers.. i saw them mentioned on the askubuntu.com site. but i dont use the old releases
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  if using such a new kernel. you most likely want to use the newest drivers.. but  that may also require the latest X... so.. well.. it may get nasty.
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, im just using LTS because i heat unity,gnome_shell, gnome-fallback... really , i cannot stand them...
<Ubuntunub> Dr_willis:  Looks that way.  Doing a "Detect Disks" function states it can't find any and directs me to select a driver.  They're just average WD 80gb SATA's.  On board RAID sees them fine.  Same with Bios.
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  theres alwyas lubuntu.
<hector> itzshell estas en linea
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, yes, i must try lubuntu, anyway im waiting a LTS release
<Dr_willis> Ubuntunub,  the fact they are on a Raid controller may be the whole issue.
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, when is out i will try it
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  i think you will have a long wait.. - as far as i know  the variants dont do 'lts' releases. like that.
<Dr_willis> I dont bother limiting myself to LTS :)
<Dr_willis> 11.10 Lubuntu - is very nicely done.
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, 12.04 will be LTS
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  but its not a 'Lubuntu LTS'
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, i try the beta it s*cks
<quantumlemur> Dr_willis, yes, I haven't been able to find any mentions of the problem, either.  The archwiki taught me how to turn the bell on, but nobody seems to know where to put xset that I can find
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, i see
<dlentz> DonaldShimoda, if you installed the ati driver with dkms, then the fglrx module should have built automatically with new kernel
<Ubuntunub> Dr_Willis, is there an easy solution to that?....  This system is only a few years old.  Nothing particularly odd with it that I know of.  Just an onboard Intel raid.
<angrynoob> just installed xubuntu and it so beautiful ^^
<Dr_willis> Ubuntunub,  ive learnd to not use raid. :)
<DonaldShimoda> dlentz, seems like dont, i dont undertsand why
<DonaldShimoda> glxgears top wroking
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of.. well.. 'strange' raid controllers out there.
<DonaldShimoda> stop working
<Ubuntunub> Dr_willis, Well that's a bummer.  It's a home rack server.  Raid was a big part of the equation, lol.
<Dr_willis> Ubuntunub,  could be theres some special modules or other tweaking for that raid controller.  I never use raid any more.
<escott> Ubuntunub, you probably dont want to use an onboard intel raid. those chips dont have much "real" hardware to do the work. the cpu ends up doing most of it
<dlentz> DonaldShimoda, do you know what version of fglrx you're using?
<Dr_willis> night all
<DonaldShimoda> the one comming on 10.04 lts
<dlentz> it's probably not new enough for kernel 3.2
<DonaldShimoda> ok i will check the one from ati
<Ubuntunub> escott, Another stupid question then... Is it possible to setup a software raid in Ubuntu?  Really want the raid feature.  Not really concerned with the cpu handling it -- just need the redundancy.
<DonaldShimoda> dkms failed to compile it, i see in the logs
<escott> Ubuntunub, absolutely, but you want to use the alternate (text mode) installer to make life easier for you
<Ubuntunub> escott, Can you point me to a walkthrough of that then?  I'm a windows-boob, and linux is still the scary new thing at the moment.  Just wanting to setup a simple application server, and I'd like a gui as I'm terminal-ignorant.
<louij> hi, if you want gui, you don't want to use ubuntu server
<Ubuntunub> I read that I could install a gui after the fact.  Is that wrong?
<escott> Ubuntunub, main thing to remember is that if you are going with anything other than RAID1 you need to have a /boot partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<bellman> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to install the GUI
<louij> I guess so, but never did that
<bellman> how do you switch from ext4RAID to ZFS
<escott> Ubuntunub, this is the alternate installer. not the server install. it should install the full gui, but it just has a text mode installer
<abox> do not start with ubuntu server if you're new to linux - save linux from another ignorant review
<Ubuntunub> escott, Just looking for RAID1.  The applications will be running on a small-ish ramdisk, with frequent backups to the raid -- hence why I want redundancy on the hdd side of things.
<almoxarife> can some one verify that 'task scheduler' works/no-worky? i set a task(test) to every 2 min open gedit with a file from the home/document folder, it crashes every time, and the chatter on google is 'it crashes' , the task is too simple to 'crash' , syslog says something about 'granchild process execution error' , there must be a simple answer to it, someone care to reproduce the error and perhaps come up with the fix? , btw, the issue is found
<almoxarife> in gnome as well as kde
<DonaldShimoda> I have a raid_0 with two discs. I need to migrate this to a new raid_0, theres any way to do without reinstall and copy data?
<hoangvu> hi th
<escott> DonaldShimoda, do you have 4 disks?
<bobo37773> hoangvu: hey!
<earspliT> hey all i have a question
<earspliT> running xubuntu, ever since the last kernel update
<earspliT> i haven't been able to adjust my laptop screen brightness
<DonaldShimoda> actually i have 2 on the raid and 2 for nthe new raid
<earspliT> any ideas?
<hoangvu> yeah
<sgo11> hi, in order to edit my /var/www/ easily, what I am trying to to is logging as www-data user. what I did is: sudo su www-data. but after this, the login shell does not have any colors, can not use many shell commands like source, ctrl+l shortcut for clear etc.. how can I make www-data login as normal user? thanks.
<escott> DonaldShimoda, assuming you have mdadm just add the two new disks to the array and go up to raid0+1 and come back down afterwards
<superdave321> How do I use the command line to make an iso from files?
<Josh|KilljoyX23> i have python3.2.2 downloaded. im new to linux terminal, how do i install?
<DonaldShimoda> escott, sounds a little triky
<escott> Josh|KilljoyX23, sudo apt-get install python3
<Josh|KilljoyX23> thank you
<DonaldShimoda> escott, the data will remain optimized?
<escott> Josh|KilljoyX23, don't download stuff from the web. use apt
<wannabem1nadist> \clear -all
<wannabem1nadist> sorry about that :)
<bobo37773> epic fail
<bobo37773> haha
<superdave321> How do I make an iso file from folder?
<wannabem1nadist> haha ubuntu n00b trying on irssi for the first time
<bobo37773> superdave321: I use isomaster for all that stuff
<bobo37773> wannabem1nadist: right on. if you need help let us know.
<superdave321> bobo37773: thanks
<bobo37773> superdave321: welcome
<scottj> anyone know of a cli prog that will extract archive of common format and create a dir for the files if the archive doesn't consist of one top level dir?
<bobo37773> scottj: depends on the type of archive. You would probably be better off just writing a function in your .bashrc / .zshrc etc..
<Oer> scott tar unzip unrar ?
<scottj> bobo37773: I have one, but it doesn't detect if it needs to create a dir for the contents
<zruty> RipOff does not seem to work too well. Any better alternatives to recommend?
<scottj> Oer: one prog to rule them all
<bobo37773> scottj: just create a folder in your function.
<scottj> bobo37773: no, I don't want a folder if it's not needed
<bobo37773> scottj: hmm. if then statement?
<escott> DonaldShimoda, the mdadm --grow command allows you to specify a --level so you can grow it to level 10 and add the two new devices. then remove the two old devices and mounted it degraded to verify it still works and grow it back to 1
<DonaldShimoda> escott, i read only raid 1 and uppers can use grow, im worng?
<DonaldShimoda> wrong?
<Roasted> I thought the open source AMD driver was supposed to be awesome?
<scottj> bobo37773: yes, I could figure out a good name for the folder, detect if more than one top level item, etc. my hope was that there was already a solution
<jadoe> I'd like to remap certain key combinations in certain programs, e.g. from CTRL+foo to ALT+foo, but not switch CTRL and ALT globally. Possible?
<escott> DonaldShimoda, i dont know for sure. i know it can switch personalities, its certainly possible that it wouldn't be able to do some kinds of switches
<Lint> scottj, Linux is not for solutions, it's for the challenges
<Roasted> Lint, I use it for solutions.
<bobo37773> scottj: It should not be that difficult. It would probably be easier if you could look inside the archive first though. Then you would not have to analyze "."
<DonaldShimoda> escott, i undrestand , thanks anyway my friend, but i think this will not work..
<quantumlemur> jadoe, out of curiousity, in what program do you want to remap ctrl to atl?
<bobo37773> scottj: for an all in one solution though that would not work with the function probably
<scottj> I know there's a command that gives a common interface to major archive types, what's it's name?
<bobo37773> scottj: you mean like file roller or something? thats not cli though.
<scottj> bobo37773: that's not the name. it's a cli one, remember reading about it maybe 5 years ago
<lagittaja2> trying to install a ubuntu 10.04 to my laptop. laptop is a fujitsu amilo m7400 with Pentium M 1.4Ghz (130nm). with winXP I have problem with wifi if I enable it. now when I put ubuntu cd in, it loads it, I see ubuntu text and loading animation and it's loading something from the cd also wifi light turn on on the laptop, and when it finishes loading stuff from the cd, the screen goes black and just stays that way. wonder what is wrong w
<lagittaja2> ith this
<jadoe> i don't want to remapt ctrl to alt. only ctrl+c/v/x/t to alt+c/v/x/t, in firefox, text editors, and so on. i've been using OS X a lot over the last years, and I got used to use thumb + foo.
<jadoe> @quantumlemur
<abox> you can switch one disk at a time at least right?
<jadoe> hm, could AutoKey do this?
<hoangvu> ex-chat
<sgo11> how to launch the "Users and Groups" setup except using "windows key" and search? ubuntu 11.10. I can not see it in the System Settings. And I don't like to use the "windows key", it makes my system very slow. thanks.
<zykotick9> !info unp | scottj maybe?
<ubottu> scottj maybe?: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Lint> lagittaja2, what's your videocard?
<lagittaja2> integrated, intel 855 something
<abox> I took my windows key off 2 years ago. I never would have though 11.10 would have made me go searching for it.
<lagittaja2> Intel® 855GM/855GME
<scottj> zykotick9: maybe, thanks
<Roasted> Is anybody using an ATI chipset with the open source drivers? I just set up a HTPC box and I'm getting terrible video feedback.
<bobo37773> scottj: atool ?
<scottj> bobo37773: yeah
<bobo37773> scottj: bam!
<sgo11> abox, :)
<scottj> bobo37773: i think aunpack might even do the directory thing i was lookin for
<bobo37773> scottj: nice. never heard of it
<varun06> my wifi connection drops sometime randomly
<varun06> mostly in evening time
<DanDare> lagittaja2, get it working ? :)
<bobo37773> varun06: try setting a static ip address for yourself on your router
<lagittaja2> blargh, threw the ubuntu disk away and now with lubuntu, apparently a linux distro requires a buttload of gpu power.....
<DanDare> lagittaja2, for the bootup problem. Try booting with wireless OFF and with acpi=off
<DanDare> lagittaja2, here it explains how to do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hateb> Any chances for appmenu only if window is maximized in ubuntu 12.04?
<zykotick9> hateb: reask in #ubuntu+1
<wirabumi> hi all
<lagittaja2> Dandare, I did'nt even get that far, it only showed the first ubuntu text with big letters and dots as a loading animation, after it finished that when it was supposed to give the language selection screen I think it instead remained black screen
<zykotick9> lagittaja2: have you tried nomodeset?  It's not typically required for intel, but might be worth a shot?
<lagittaja2> and lubuntu works just fine apparently. thanks anyway. going to continue the installation
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | lagittaja2
<ubottu> lagittaja2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DanDare> lagittaja2, it can show the welcome message? not w
<abox> what is up with all the other letter ubuntu's? like xubuntu and now lubuntu? I'm confused.
<bellman> xubuntu is the best one. It includes the XFCE graphical environment
<lagittaja2> L in lubuntu apparently is light
<malandro95> abox: they all have different UIs
<bellman> L is LXDE
<multivak> bellman is right
<hateb> yea, xubuntu is my second favorite after ubuntu
<multivak> kubuntu kde
<abox> oh, that's kinda cool. I'll change my usb drive to lubuntu and see if it runs faster :) and I have room for xubuntu too. I have to find my windows key :(
<zykotick9> bellman: and what does the L in LXDE stand for?  Light X Desktop Environment
<abox> kubuntu now makes me think of my old CDE days on solaris.. hrrm. I need more hard-drives/computers
<ztag100> do you guys prefer to have your main panel at the top, or the bottom?
<malandro95> top
<zykotick9> !polls | ztag100
<ubottu> ztag100: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mike9863> Audio HDMI output is not working for me, however video is. Can anyone help me fix this?
<IceD^^> hey guys
<bobo37773> ztag100: top
<acidrain> my internet connection is going kinda slow. how can i make sure that my network card isnt dropping any packets?
<lagittaja2> alrighty then, lubuntu installing just fine. old laptop anyway so I prefer lighter os
<IceD^^> https://gist.github.com/1889847 - we are getting this alot
<IceD^^> apt-get update
<ztag100> ubottu: I never knew asking a question on opinion was against the law
<ubottu> ztag100: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * ztag100 failed
<bobo37773> haha
<ztag100> I am sorry for offending anyone by asking for an opinion
<abox> lol that's awesome =)
<malandro95> ztag100: no worries.  the bot is not easily offended
<curahack> Quick question: How can I check which distro/version my VPS is running?
<bobo37773> ztag100: forgot. panel on top / dock on bottom. be good
<zykotick9> curahack: you could try "lsb_release -a"
<ztag100> I never really used a dock before, but I might try it out for sometime
<mosno> howcome konversation (a KDE app) doesn't have a little glowing dot on its Unity dock icon when it's open?
<uglyoldbob> anybody know of a good download link for a package called cackey ? (its for cac cards)
<ztag100> It is so maclike though
<mosno> ie. the arrow thing that shows you an app is open
<curahack> zykotick9 thanks :)
<IceD^^> anybody?
<bobo37773> ztag100: you can always just use nothing. maybe run openbox or awesome
<cfhowlett> uglyoldbob   http://www.rkeene.org/projects/info/wiki/161
<krnl> i have a terminal application that i want to control from a webpage. the ideal is that i create image snapshots from the terminal show it on web and trigger all keystrokes on it that arrives from webpage. do you have any ideal how to get started?
<ztag100> I normally just use a panel
<ztag100> I'm using xubuntu right now
<mosno> don't tell me nobody uses KDE apps under Unity
<uglyoldbob> cfhowlett: that page gives me a link to the homepage which doesnt work anymore :(
<ztag100> I might try a fully mac like layout
<uglyoldbob> i may have to reboot to windows to get it
<abox> I need buttons for both sides of my screen. I'm a dock junkie.
<abox> run windows in a vm so you can make a snap-shot to revert to after you get on the Internet with it. ok win7 locked down is just stealing ubuntu's ideas but a step in the right direction?
<blsh0p> hey i have a question
<aeon-ltd> ok
<bobo37773> abox: yeah my vms are allowed to see the net
<blsh0p> i dual booted ubuntu to my windows pc, originally, and i alloted 14GB of space
<bobo37773> abox: not allowed*
<blsh0p> how can i allocate more space to it?
<abox> i've been called paranoid before (: not sure why, nothing I say is worth keeping. It's a challenge then
<bobo37773> haha
<abox> blsh0p, gpartd live cd is really nice for that
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, is it a wubi install?
<blsh0p> i just downloaded gpartd from ubuntu software center
<blsh0p> yeah its wubi installed
<abox> wubi runs in windows correct?
<zykotick9> abox: yes
<blsh0p> i think
<blsh0p> idk
<ztag100> You use wubi from windows
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, I'm not sure you can make it bigger, not sure it is justa file in windows not a partition.
<cedriczg> Hi there. I have this weird behaviour under the internet programs like firefox and chromium. When hitting control key they get me to the home page
<urfr332gO> not sure really*
<ztag100> It's just a file, not a partition
<abox> I have no idea how wubi works. I run things the other way around
<ztag100> Not highly recommended
<blsh0p> can i add more space?
<cedriczg> Does anyone here know the reason for this behaviour. N.B.: I have xubuntu 11.04
<abox> but gpartd should know, it's well known so it must me decent I'd think. It's never failed.
<ztag100> bish0p: wubi doesn't partition, it just makes a file on your computer
<ztag100> it is nto fast
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, you can transfer it to a partition and do what you want, the developer does not suggest long term use as well.
<ztag100> and isn't recomended
<bobo37773> blsh0p: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<blsh0p> i didnt think i was going to be using it that much
<blsh0p> but i loved it
<ztag100> bush0p: Then burn a CD, and install ubuntu
<bobo37773> blsh0p: then get rid of wubi and do a real dual boot
<zykotick9> ztag100: bobo37773 +1 for both
<Brewster> I find myself in a bit of a predicament
<bobo37773> Brewster: the anticipation is killing us
<Mike9863> Audio HDMI output is not working for me, however video is. Can anyone help me fix this?
<digitard> in settings>sound>applications tab, Totem is set to far right but still not loud enough, is there a way (gconf?) to extend that adjustment effect?
<ztag100> Once you go linux, you never go back to other crappy operatings systems that only newbs waste their time with
<ztag100> Is that how the saying goes?
<Brewster> http://goo.gl/e36TQ <- this is my old laptop
<ztag100> I think I got my point across
<Brewster> it ran the latest version of ubuntu
<bobo37773> Brewster: ouch. well whats up?
<blsh0p> i would rather dual boot, though
<blsh0p> if i get rid of wubi will i lose all my data?
<Brewster> I want my data but I can't simply put the harddrive in another computer
<ztag100> blsh0p, in ubuntu, yes
<blsh0p> how would i transfer everything from my ubuntu OS
<ztag100> your windows data will be fine though
<Brewster> what should I do?
<blsh0p> i dont want to lose all my stuff, though
<ztag100> blsh0p: just backup what you want to
<bobo37773> Brewster: is it encrypted? why cant you access it?
<cfhowlett> digitard   pavucontrol allows you to set volume for each sound app.  Might want to check your settings.
<blsh0p> its going to be a sad day in the blsh0p household......
<blsh0p> lol
<blsh0p> thanks guys
<Brewster> It was on an amd-nvidia laptop and all I have are intel
<bobo37773> blsh0p: awe just backup your data. no room?
<Brewster> I don't know enough about the command line to write data to disks from there
<bs> I was trying to install a program with synaptic called "freevo" but it failed. Here is the relevant portion of the log: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929985
<bobo37773> Brewster: put the drive in and boot from a livecd. no need to boot from hdd to access it
<Brewster> ok
<blsh0p> i could back up all my files and ect. but ive become so attatched to ubuntu
<blsh0p> ill have to say good bye to dual boot
<blsh0p> lol
<cfhowlett> blsh0p  why can't you set up a regular dual boot?
<ztag100> blsh0p: Why don't you just backup your data to a flashdrive?
<Brewster> i'll bbl
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, you can transfer that wubi to a partition.
<ztag100> blsh0p: then use an ubuntu CD to setup a dualboot?
<ztag100> Your windows partition will be just fine
<blsh0p> i think im going to get ubuntu onto a flashdrive
<ztag100> Why?
<blsh0p> the new one, precise just came out, right?
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, it is then a standard install.
<blsh0p> i can use that
<cfhowlett> blsh0p   slow but would work
<bobo37773> blsh0p: even worse then wubi. Sounds like a sound solution :p
<ztag100> If you like ubuntu so much, just install it to your harddrive
<cfhowlett> blsh0p   precise: no.  still in alpha.
<blsh0p> oh, damn
<cfhowlett> blsh0p   install 10.04 and then distro upgrade to 12.04 (10.04 is long term support version)
<blsh0p> ill have to
<ztag100> 12.04? When did this happen?
<ztag100> I thought it was still alpha?
<blsh0p> i should have done a real dual boot in the first place
<blsh0p> wubi was a bad idea
<ztag100> blsh0p: What's the big problem?
<ztag100> blsh0p: It sounds like u installed wubi, to test it out
<cfhowlett> blsh0p   per the author, wubi is not a long term solution - more of a test-bed
<bobo37773> blsh0p: why? what are you afraid of losing? installs? config files? ubuntu is a lot more portable / easy to back up and restore then you may think.
<ztag100> blshop: Liked what you saw, and now you want to use ubuntu more
<ztag100> is what I'm saying wrong?
<blsh0p> no
<blsh0p> not at all
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, would you like the link for transferring the wubi to a partition, making it a standard dual boot?
<ztag100> Then just burn a cd, then setup a dualboot
<blsh0p> yeah, sure, thats be awesome
<cfhowlett> blsh0p   or burn a boot usb
<GatorAlli> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and I think my commercial ati graphics drivers are screwed beyond repair. I only have access to the recovery console. Is there any way I can revert ubuntu to normal?
<blsh0p> urfr332g0 whats the link?
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, you will notice the thread starter he is the wubi expert at the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<bs> does anyone know what kind of hardware requirements that Enna Media Center has? Like can I use an old computer with it?
<digitard> cfhowlett, thanks will try
<bobo37773> bs: what is enna media center?
<sgo11> hi, with 'sudo su www-data', how can I make the shell login as normal user, so the terminal has colors and I can use ctrl+l to clear the screen etc... thanks.
<cfhowlett> digitard   have fun/be safe
<almoxarife> bs: lets assume the whole 'freevo' experience is as bad as the install, look at 'xbmc' for what you are trying to achive
<bs> bobo37773: its a media center program for linux
<bs> almoxarife: i tried xbmc on this machine and it was slow to a crawl
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, just make sure you are within the limitations of partitions on a single hd either 4 primary partitions or 3 primaries and a extended with logicals inside
<blsh0p> urfr332gO, thanks
<urfr332gO> blsh0p, no problem :)
<almoxarife> bs: what was slow? specific
<bs> almoxarife: i had previously installed Freevo on the same machine when I was running Mythbuntu, but, I couldn't get mythbuntu to output to my tv, so I had to format and put Lubuntu on
<bs> almoxarife: the moment i load xbmc it would take like 30 seconds just to move from 1 menu item to the next
<bs> almoxarife: i'm pretty sure this old laptop just doesn't meet the hardware requirements for xbmc
<urfr332gO> bs, enna would not and is not supported here just a heads up. :)
<zykotick9> bs: xbmc will be unusable without 3d graphics.  Freevo is certainly your best bet for a light media-center (too bad the backage seems broken)
<almoxarife> bs: ok, looking at your log file it seems one script is looking for a file that it does not find
<bs> urfr332gO: yeah not looking for support for enna, was merely wondering if someone knew if it was light weight or not
<Jake_J> Does anyone know if there are any audio players for ubuntu that have active crossover support?
<urfr332gO> bs, cool many come on the channel looking for support they may not get just a heads up. ;)
<bs> urfr332gO: i understand
<bobo37773> Jake_J: crossover? as in wine?
<bs> I guess I should try to install freevo manually and not from synaptic eh?
<almoxarife> bs: no, same error should occur
<almoxarife> bs: synaptic is not the issue, install script is
<bs> almoxarife: hmm, I installed it previously on another computer and had no error
<abox> is vbox the best, free hyper visor, for unbuntu. I think vmware cost money and takes more resources etc(?)
<abox> virtualbox*
<almoxarife> bs: another machine another time, what to say, look at the log, see the error, missing file? can you fake the file into the location?
<urfr332gO> abox, no best really it is what you like qemu and vbox are quite commonly used.
<cfhowlett> abox    "best" is subjective.  It works, it's easy and it's free.
<bs> almoxarife: actually it was the same machine a few days ago, but with a different install of mythbuntu
<bs> almoxarife: but good idea about the file
<Jake_J> bobo37773: No sorry, I should have been more specific. I mean as in subwoofer/lfe channel routing for 2 channel audio also known as 2.0 to 2.1 channel mixing
<Zopiac> Is there any way to set the GTK theme without the use of the theme selector? I don't run gnome but I want a different theme for all of my GTK apps
<jrib> Zopiac: yes, use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<Zopiac> jrib: Ah, thank you very much
<jrib> Zopiac: there are also several alternative theme selectors (though I'm not sure they've been updated to also touch gtk-3.0 settings)
<Zopiac> I will look
<abox> I've used virtualbox many time, I'll just stick with it, thanks
<Zopiac> jrib: BTW I don't have either of those files. Looking for a theme selector though
<bobo37773> Jake_J: no idea sorry. not much of an audiophile
<jrib> Zopiac: yes, you create the files
<almoxarife> bs: look here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10825057&postcount=2
<Zopiac> jrib: Does it just point to the theme file you want it to use?
<Zopiac> 6
<jrib> Zopiac: no
<Zopiac> whoops, wrong window
<wasabi> Howdy. Anybody have any advice on getting Ubuntu's desktop on VNC? Unity and such.
<GatorAlli> How do I completely reset my graphics drivers from the recovery console?
<bs> almoxarife: cool, i'll see about that
<jrib> Zopiac: here's what's in mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853596/
<Zopiac> "gtk-theme-name=Adwaita" Essentially it could just point to the theme you want, it looks like
<jrib> Zopiac: I may have misunderstood what you meant by "point"
<Zopiac> I'm not sure how to describe it in other terms is all
<FRSH> hello
<cfhowlett> FRSH   greetings
<FRSH> Hi
<FRSH> Could you help me with a little problem
<urfr332gO> wasabi, have you tried the 2d?
<zykotick9> GatorAlli: if you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf you could try moving that
<cfhowlett> FRSH   ask away
<GatorAlli> member:zykotick9: should I replace that with the default?
<urfr332gO> wasabi, unity has a 2d logout and choose it.
<zykotick9> GatorAlli: if you move it, then Xorg will try to autoconfigure on restart
<GatorAlli> k
<FRSH> Alright, Well I am running Windows 7 and am trying to install linux on a separate drive. It gets through everything downloads the ubuntu .rar.xz and will be stuck at the extracting phase for hours and never progress. Any suggestions?
<zykotick9> ubuntu.rar - love where this is going
<cfhowlett> FRSH   you're installing ubuntu?
<FRSH> Yes
<urfr332gO> zykotick9, lol me to. :)
<cfhowlett> FRSH   while running windows?
<EvilResistance> FRSH:  what "rar" is this you are using?  there should not be a rar, its an ISO.
<FRSH> I mean I used the windows installer
<Firebolt> wubi?
<FRSH> And in the first phase of installation it says download ubuntu.rar.xz
<Jeff__> I have a Netgear N150, I am trying to get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx install. Any help would be great.
<cfhowlett> FRSH   please post the url to the download page...
<FRSH> Alright
<sgo11> nobody can answer my newbie/simple question? just 'sudo su www-data' login as www-data in a terminal. how can I make this login have colors, can do ctrl+l shortcut etc... thanks.
<FRSH> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<GatorAlli> zykotick9: hmm, it says its operating on a read-only filesystem
<jrib> sgo11: don't use "sudo su" :/
<FRSH> Maybe it was an ISO
<FRSH> but anyways it is stuck on extracting
<zykotick9> GatorAlli: well, that's a sparate issue for sure.  Sorry, I can't help - good luck.
<sgo11> jrib, .... if I don't use it, how can I edit /var/www directory easily? so far, I am doing sudo -u www-data with every vim commands etc... it's too much work.
<Jordan_U> FRSH: I would recommend doing a normal install rather than using Wubi.
<cfhowlett> FRSH   you don't extract an iso... are you working from a set of instructions?
<jrib> sgo11: do it as your user and setup sane permissions on the /var/www directory?
<FRSH> Jordan, If I were to do a regular install how would I set it to not overwrite my windows install
<FRSH> Since I am going to be running this off a 64GB permenant flash drive
<cfhowlett> FRSH   quite easy actually... you use an ubuntu tool to make space and then install
<tigrang> If I press show desktop, all windows get minimized. Then If I maximize one window and press show desktop again, all windows are restored. I expect that one window thats open to minimize and the ones that are already minimized to stay minimized. Is there a way to get this behavior?
<sgo11> jrib, /var/www has to be accessible by www-data. somebody suggests to add user to www-data group and then make group accessible. I just don't like that solution. I want to edit everything in www-data user. Thus, sudo su www-data is the only solution I can find.
<FRSH> Ahh and it will not override my windows boot manager and windows install
<cfhowlett> FRSH   basic ubuntu can install in about 3 gigs - add a bit more room for ubuntu data and you should still have a sizeable portion for your windows.
<FRSH> Alright
<FRSH> thank you very much
<FRSH> I will be back on the IRC shortly after I finish my install
<cfhowlett> FRSH   ubuntu will chain the bootloader.  YOu'll have a boot choice of windows / ubuntu
<Jeff__> Anyone help me with installing Netgear N150 in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<jrib> sgo11: I'd suggest creating a group www-editors....  I think this is the best approach and what I would do.  If you want to ignore my advice: the answer to your original question is probably: 1) use sudo -i -u www-data   instead of "sudo su" and 2) make sure www-data's login shell is set to bash (not sh; not dash)
<FRSH> ok
<FRSH> thats fine
<cfhowlett> FRSH   OR...
<FRSH> yes
<cfhowlett> FRSH   if you just want to test ubuntu, install it to a usb and boot that or install virtualbox in windows and install it there
<FRSH> alright
<cfhowlett> jeff http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/netgear-n150-drivers-912614/
<FRSH> I think ill just go on with a full install
<FRSH> thank you guys so much
<sgo11> jrib, thanks a lot. I run bash under www-data login. it looks much better!!!
<cfhowlett> FRSH   dual boot you mean?
<FRSH> yeah
<binni> is there a offtopic channel?
<jrib> sgo11: D:
<cfhowlett> FRSH   wait 1...
<sgo11> jrib, btw, why sudo -i -u www-data instead of sudo su www-data ? I don't see any difference.
<urfr332gO> binni, #ubuntu-offtopic
<FRSH> cfhow
<FRSH> ill be back in 10
<cfhowlett> FRSH   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<binni> urfr332gO, thanks!
<FRSH> brother fell off roof
<FRSH> thanks
<cfhowlett> binni   #ubuntu-offtopic
<urfr332gO> binni, no problem. :)
<jrib> sgo11: for one, you use sudo's built-in switch instead of calling su and it also sanitizes the environment (like su - would)
<mrguser> some budy can help me?
<cfhowlett> mrguser   ask away
<bs> almoxarife: thanks for the link, that solution totally worked
<mrguser> How i can make my common cell no. to private??
<mrguser> How i can make my common cell no. to private??
<bobo37773> mrguser: is that a ubuntu thing?
<thecandystore> Is there an xubuntu chat?
<sgo11> jrib, ok. got it. i think I will use this way (login as www-data and then bash it). thanks.
<bobo37773> thecandystore: what? like compared to ubuntu?
<WindPower> I'd guess #xubuntu
<cfhowlett> thecandystore   sparsley attended ...  #xubuntu
<thecandystore> Well because my instal is 20gb... That's extreme
<urfr332gO> thecandystore, #xubuntu which is support and a offtopic #xubuntu-offtopic
<mrguser> any idea plzzz
<cfhowlett> thecandystore   xubuntu or lubuntu are both lightweight distros, but no way a standard ubuntu install is 20 g
<jrib> sgo11: well you should probably just change www-data's login shell in that case
<bobo37773> mrguser: what are you talking about?
<cfhowlett> mrguser   are you talking about a cell phone phone number?
<thecandystore> Out of a 120gb harddrive I have 100gb left
<cfhowlett> thecandystore   this is an ubuntu only hdd?
<thecandystore> Yep. Fresh format
<mrguser> i want to make my number private
<urfr332gO> thecandystore, should be about 3 gigs at the most on install.
<tigrang> The show desktop behavior changes with compiz. Just using metacity --replace and show desktop works as intended. Anyone know how to change compiz show desktop behavior to that of metacity/gnome
<cfhowlett> thecandystore   run df -h in terminal
<cfhowlett> df -h
<urfr332gO> tigrang, with what release and desktop, they are different window managers.
<thecandystore> K now what
<sgo11> jrib, how can I change www-data login shell ? there is even no /home/www-data/ dir. the account even does not have a password.
<mrguser> :(
<cfhowlett> thecandystore   copy/paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> mrguser   you have to explain what you're talking about clearly
<tigrang> urfr332gO: gnome2
<tigrang> + compiz, 10.04
<mrguser> I want to make calls without show my cell number
<jrib> sgo11: « getent passwd www-data » will show you current info.  If you want to change login shell, use « usermod -s SHELL www-data »
<urfr332gO> tigrang,with what realease? lucid maverick?
<tigrang> urfr332gO: 10.04, idk what the codename is
<cfhowlett> mrguser   this is an ubuntu computer support channel.  We don't do cell phone support.
<mrguser> so tel me cel phn chanel
<urfr332gO> tigrang, metacity and compiz are different managers you will have to work with them.
<bjrohan> Good evening folks
<cfhowlett> mrguser   we have no idea.  Suggest you ask your cellphone provider for support.
<bobo37773> bjrohan: hey
<cfhowlett> bjrohan   greetings
<sgo11> jrib, thanks a lot. I think you mean "usermod -s $SHELL www-data", right? you didn't put $ sign.
<bjrohan> I have a mess, and I am not sure when it happened. Yesterday I found my wireless router was having issues. I switched all of my computers to connect to the wireless modem, after doing so, I did not check to see if they were still networked
<bjrohan> Today I upgraded my laptop to 12.04 Beta 2. I now notice than I can not access my desktop via file manager
<jrib> sgo11: I mean replace "SHELL" with "/bin/bash" or whatever shell you prefer
<FRSH> Alright he broke his arm. By bye everyone
<bjrohan> any suggestions? I can ping one computer from the other just fine, but they can't connect via file manager
<sgo11> jrib, ok. $SHELL is fine. it points to /bin/bash. thanks a lot for your help. :)
<jrib> sgo11: you can also use chsh www-data (then it gives you a list iirc)
<cfhowlett> bjrohan   12.04 is at alpha 2 ...
<bjrohan> sorry alpha 2
<jrib> sgo11: night
<sgo11> jrib, thanks. :) night.
 * mrguser slaps cfhowlett around a bit with a large E63-1
<cfhowlett> frsh I think you win the boss exit line of the day - "brother fell off roof"
<bjrohan> any suggestions?
<zykotick9> bjrohan: if you are using 12.04 ask in #ubuntu+1 (version isn't supported here)
<undeclaredx> Hi all.  I'm looking for a way to get like a hotkey to switch the mouse pointer from one screen to another.  Anyone aware of any solutions? I have tried dualscreen-mouse-utils, but I can't compile it successfully (and not really sure why).
<Jordan_U> !ot | mrguser
<ubottu> mrguser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bjrohan> okay
<bobo37773> mrguser: since your still here maybe try this: --> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dial+anonymous+on+cell+phone
<mrguser> F@ck
<zykotick9> bobo37773: lmftfy is rude, don't use it here
<mrguser> Panic condom support
<csshih_> wut
<bobo37773> mrguser: your answer is indeed there. try the first suggestion.
<^Phantom2^> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<bjrohan> I think #ubuntu+1 is dead :-(
<csshih_> :(
<use_zfs_yo> who here likes Unity?
<undeclaredx> I like it, and I dislike it
<cfhowlett> bjrohan   is this a work machine?
<zykotick9> bjrohan: it often is, doesn't change the fact your version issues supported here
<bjrohan> personal machine
<use_zfs_yo> i, for one, dislike
<zykotick9> s/issues/isn't/
<bjrohan> Let me ask this then, hypothetically, how would I find 2 computers running 11.10 on a wireless network?
<Jordan_U> mrguser: Please watch your language and stay on topic. This is your last warning.
<cfhowlett> bjrohan   ah, so you can break with impunity.  Perhaps downgrade to 11.10 or better yet 10.04?
<ketterer> with the new android platform is it possible to make the android apps window less or more native?
<mrguser> suck my dick
<cfhowlett> ketterer   no idea
<ketterer> hmm ok, im super exited about this new move, i hope to possibly get a new phone like in a year so this would be awesome
<cfhowlett> ketterer   see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/contact-us
<ketterer> but that seems to be for real devs and or oems, i didnt want to clog up with useless stuff from an exited user
<ketterer> ill just wait i suppose
<Jeremy3D> i think i lost connection. did anyone answer if they new about the netgear n-150 usb card and ubuntu 11.10?  mine works its just reeeallly slow.
<undeclaredx> \
<Ubuntunub> anyone have a recommendation of a ramdisk for Ubuntu?  I need one that can frequently save to hdd, but preferably fairly simple for the simple minded.  :)
<melinate> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a laptop with a broken LCD by connecting it to an external monitor.  The graphical install worked great, but now I can't see anything on the external monitor after starting up the computer--any ideas how to configure X to use the same settings as the graphical install?
<bobo37773> Ubuntunub: can you expand a little on what you are trying to do?
<Ubuntunub> bobo37773, Just trying to run a minecraft server on a rack machine running Ubuntu.  I'm very new to linux in general.  I was planning on using RAMDisk for windows until going this route.
<pooltable> good web site to print coupons from???
<cfhowlett> !ot|pooltablee
<ubottu> pooltablee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<use_zfs_yo> pooltable: coupons.com?
<cfhowlett> !ot|pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobo37773> Ubuntunub: by ramdisk do you mean simply mouting and running things in ram?
<Athanasius> PcJamesy: I think you may be affected by an xchat-for-windows exploit. You might want to check for updates and make sure you're running the latest version :)
<bobo37773> Ubuntunub: there is also tmpfs
<Ubuntunub> bobo37773, yes -- but it needs to be able to frequently auto-save to the hdd.
<Ubuntunub> As in once every 5 minutes or so.
<bobo37773> Ubuntunub: hmm. yes like a constant sync. may be script writing time
<zykotick9> Ubuntunub: my recommendation would be to forget about this "RAM disk" and just run the server normally.
<Ubuntunub> bobo37773, then that's getting quickly over my head for the time being.
<Fingel> hey Im building a kiosk using ubuntu does anyone know a way to disable screensaver/lockscreen programmatically?
<^Phantom2^> Hi ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<Ubuntunub> zykotick9, I'm pretty set on using a ramdisk for this job.  If I can't wrap my head around how to do it then I'll be forced to go with a windows solution.  Really trying to learn how to steer away from that though.  Learning tons already.  :)  Just got finished with my first server install, then loading a gui, etc.
<tigrang> urfr332gO: sorry I got a call. What do you mean I will have to work with them
<loubuntu> building angstrom kernel
<loubuntu> for my gumstix
<loubuntu> wooooooooo
<loubuntu> whos down with gumstix.
<loubuntu> whatsup munx.
<zykotick9> !enter | loubuntu
<ubottu> loubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<loubuntu> oh its a question channel?
<loubuntu> sorry
<tigrang> urfr332gO: I found this,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/91784, so it looks like its a known bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91784 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "The modal behavior of "Show Desktop" is confusing" [Low,Triaged]
<cfhowlett> loubuntu   ubuntu support channel - for general conversation, consider #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobo37773> Ubuntunub: Yeah. That may be the only way to do it. Unless there is a script already built for your needs.
<bobo37773> Ubuntunub: is this what you are looking for? --> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/204930-howto-ramdisk-minecraft-in-ubuntu-1010/
<Ubuntunub> bobo37773, Exactly.  :)  I was reading a few other similar posts now.  I'll check that one too.  No idea how to even make a file yet, so still learning to be done.  But knowing that others have trailblazed it already is nice.
<bobo37773> Ubuntunub: it looks like a pretty straightforward tutorial. If you need additional help let us know.
<Jeremy3D> this is so annoying. can someone pm that can help with wireless card?
<danes> how can I convert from avi to mp4
<danes> ?
<zykotick9> danes: handbrake
<ignoredthoughts> so i'm using Lubuntu and this seems to be much more complicated
<danes> zykotick9, is it a terminal program?
<LynxLucid> how do i view the nvidia graphics driver version currently in use by my system?
<ignoredthoughts> is the functionality as far as speed and lack of  system resource really that much better than using Mint KDE 12?
<zykotick9> danes: handbrake comes in two version GTK (GUI) and CLI (command line)
<zykotick9> LynxLucid: opening nvidia-settings is one method
<LynxLucid> zykotick9, thanks, but i was wondering if there was a terminal command
<zykotick9> LynxLucid: sorry, i can't find "version" with any of my cli methods, i'm sure it's possible though.  Good luck.
<LynxLucid> zykotick9, ok, thanks
<bobo37773> danes: ffmpeg
<zykotick9> bobo37773: can ubuntu create mp4 with AAC audio now?
<Anon7> Hello. I have a MBP 8,1 and I was wondering if anyone had ever figured out how to get the CD drive to work
<zykotick9> danes: be aware that bobo37773 ffmpeg suggestion might not create MP4 correctly (though ffmpeg is an excellent cli encoder, just lisense issue with version in ubuntu)
<mister_m> I have a game I downloaded that runs on linux - but it doesn't have a file extension, so I don't know how to run it
<Anon7> mister_m, ./filenam
<mister_m> I +x'd it, but ./gamename doesn't work
<mister_m> it tells me that it doesn't exist - even though I used tab completion
<zykotick9> mister_m: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<mister_m> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> mister_m: if you run "file THEFILENAME" does it say ELF 32-bit LSB executable?
<bjrohan> commands
<mister_m> zykotick9: yup :(
<Guest74375> Hi, I have a process called ubuntuone-syncd displayed in my conky monitor, and I want to terminate  it since it has taken some amount of RAM, I am trying to terminate it but i does not
<Anon7> doodles, did you try killall -9
<ActionParsnip> doodles: killall ubuntuone-syncd
<mosno> Why are the bottom three icons on my Unity dock getting all squished together and/or sliding down off the screen?
<Anon7> mosno, because you're using unity
<zykotick9> mister_m: this is way ubuntu recommends 32bit still, the following may brake your system (if you use 11.10)??? but you could try installing ia32-libs to get 32bit compatibility.
<Anon7> which is bad
<ActionParsnip> mosno: you have a lot of icons in the unity panel
<Anon7> and you should feel bad
<doodles> ubuntuone-syncd : no process found
<mosno> ActionParsnip, 40% is empty
<doodles> ubuntuone-syncd : no process found ActionParsnip Anon7
<Anon7> doodles, open htop
<ActionParsnip> mosno: you can add as many apps as you like and if you add more than the bar can hold they will compact and look like a pack of cards etc
<Anon7> sort by mem%
<Anon7> find the highest one
<Anon7> kill -9 the pid
<Anon7> !next
<FloodBot1> Anon7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> doodles: run:  ps -ef | grep ubuntuone | grep -v grep
<ActionParsnip> doodles: what is output ?
<doodles> fireball  1763     1  0 09:52 ?        00:00:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon CTIONpARSNIP
<ActionParsnip> doodles: kill 1763
<Anon7> doodles, do sudo killall -9 ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<Anon7> or
<Anon7> sudo kill -9 1763
<zykotick9> Anon7: don't suggest -9 before using regular kill!
<mosno> ActionParsnip, how can i have more than the bar can hold if 40% of the bar is empty?
<Anon7> -9 is the best kill of all time
<doodles> ok it terminated ActionParsnip
<zykotick9> Anon7: WRONG!
<Anon7> zykotick9, you're wrong. I bet you don't even know how to into su
<mosno> ActionParsnip, http://i.imgur.com/L0yhw.jpg
<doodles> but I dont need ubuntu one can I remove it from my pc? ActionParsnip?
<kernel09> i installed ubuntu on my laptop 11.10 desktop my wireless seem to work much faster in windows but in ubuntu its kinda slow and on/off most of the time...is it something i need to update any suggestion...
<cfhowlett> doodles   why remove it?  Just turn it off.
<ActionParsnip> mosno: so it doesn't look like this: http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TWbk2LoMwII/AAAAAAAADI0/aNjElrK0124/unity-screenshot4.png
<ActionParsnip> Anon7: using -9 wildly is a really BAD idea
<mosno> ActionParsnip, no, please see my link
<Anon7> doodles, you can do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-one
<doodles> I want to remove it I dont want it because next time I restart it will pop up again
<Anon7> ActionParsnip, i -9 all my kills
<Anon7> I like doing killall -9 init.d
<zykotick9> !wfm | Anon7
<ubottu> Anon7: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Anon7> LOL
<ljsoftnet> can somebody guide me to use thinkfan to lower cpu fan speed?
<ActionParsnip> mosno: really weird
<ActionParsnip> mosno: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<doodles> ActionParsnip how can I completely remove this ubuntu one? I use natty.
<mosno> ActionParsnip, i have a theory that it's because of my (disabled!) LVDS display
<ActionParsnip> doodles: dpkg -l | grep ubuntuone     uninstall those
<mosno> ActionParsnip, the 1280x800 LVDS is OFF and i'm only running on a VGA at 1920x1080
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-one | Anon7
<ubottu> Anon7: Package ubuntu-one does not exist in oneiric
<mosno> ActionParsnip, i think maybe the bar is remembering the dimensions of the LVDS screen
<mosno> ActionParsnip, "oneiric"
<ariel`> can anybody help me whats the url for the network manager
<ActionParsnip> mosno: sounds feasible, if you press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace    does it help?
<Ubuntunub> Stupid question #245 -- What is the apt-get for java?  And is there a main list of "apt-get" files?
<ActionParsnip> ariel`: how do you mean the URL, network manager is an app, not a web page
<mosno> ActionParsnip, will that kill nautilus? i have a big file transfer running
<Anon7> Ubuntunub, what do you mean by that question?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: its not in the repos anymore
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: what is the output of:  uname -m
<zykotick9> Ubuntunub: to get sun-java you need to get it direct from Oracle, it's been removed from all gnu/linux distros (openjava still exists)
<zykotick9> !java | Ubuntunub
<ubottu> Ubuntunub: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<doodles> ActionParsnip:ii  python-ubuntuone-control-panel        1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1                           Ubuntu One Control Panel Python Libraries I got this output now?
<Anon7> zykotick9, that's not true.
<Ubuntunub> x86_64
<ariel`> action i mean the url for the package
<zykotick9> Anon7: please don't talk to me
<Anon7> zykotick9, you're telling lies. It's available in other distros in the repos, Arch for example.
<mosno> ActionParsnip, "unity --replace" seemed to help (the file transfer had already ended)
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install64bitJava; chmod +x ./install64bitJava; sudo ./install64bitJava
<ljsoftnet> can somebody guide me to use thinkfan to lower cpu fan speed?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: the script assumes chromuium browser :)
<kernel09> any solution for my wireless problem, greatly appreciated...
<doodles> ActionParsnip I get this output http://pastebin.com/98hEp08S now suggest what to do plz...
<Ubuntunub> ActionParsnip:  Super super Ubuntu rookie (as in day 1) -- Running just the server terminal right now (though I have installed fluxbox, just not using it unless I have to).  Would that command still work?  If it makes any difference, this is for a server application and not really specific to a browser.
<ActionParsnip> doodles: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome ubuntuone-control-panel ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: copy the whole command, press CTRL+ALT+T and paste it to the terminal, press ENTER
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: when asked, you want the java 1.7 in the list (probably option 2)
<Ubuntunub> lol, alright.  Your comment for chromuium threw me.  :)
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: its a terminal command and will work in ANY 64bit Linux distro
<doodles> ActionParsnip I run the command till ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk then after removing is complete I run sudo apt-get --purge autoremove?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: isn't ubuntuone part of ubuntu-desktop metapackage?  if it is, that command is going to remove 75+% of doodles' system.
<jiltdil> can i play all my contents of my exterjnal hard disk to my TV? Please tell me if yes how to connect it via my television
<doodles> what?
<ljsoftnet> can somebody guide me to use thinkfan to lower cpu fan speed?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: metapackages don't uninstall anything if they are removed. I don't believe it removes the metapackage
<doodles> is removing ubuntu one dangerous to my system?
<zykotick9> doodles: just verify what it's going to remove, before accepting.  I'm confident ActionParsnip knows what he's doing.
<ActionParsnip> doodles: just read the screen when you do it, you can always press N to stop the uninstall. It will say what wil happen if you proceed and you will ned to ok that as well
<ariel`> does anybody kndoes anybody know where the network manager package is located
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: aww sweet dude
<ActionParsnip> ariel`: in the repos
<doodles> ok I get it
<jiltdil> can i play all my contents saved in my  external hard disk to my TV? Please tell me if yes how to connect it via my television.
<doodles> why is there * sign ? in the terminal?
<zykotick9> jiltdil: does you TV run ubuntu?  if not, it's Off Topic
<Ten-Eight> Hello all. I loaded up Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit.  Has anyone gotten Eudora OSE to run on it?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: connect the vido card to the tv and select the input, you may need to reboot to make it pick it up, depends on the video chip
<ljsoftnet> can somebody guide me to use thinkfan to lower cpu fan speed?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  Thanks
<doodles> http://pastebin.com/XbWges8Y ActionParsnip can you tell what are the * signs for?
<ActionParsnip> !find eudora
<ubottu> File eudora found in elza
<doodles> I have not yet uninstalled it ActionParsnip waiting for the answer
<ariel`> action i cant my laptop doesnt have interesnet cause i mistakenly deleted wicd what do i do to get my internet back
<zykotick9> doodles: good news is I was wrong and ActionParsnip was right ;)
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: its a glob for the name, so anyuthing starting with ubuntuone-control-panel will be removed
<doodles> zykotick9: hmm
<doodles> ActionParsnip what are those * for?
<Ubuntunub> ActionParsnip:  Getting an "Error in server response, closing control connection".  Keeps looping with retrying... How do I stop it so I can double check I typed that all in correct?
<jiltdil> doodles, * means the name starting with that  i think
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ;). I always pull ubuntuone out, as well as whatever email client, all the vnc junk, firefox and all the games. Then install what I use :)
<Ubuntunub> nevermind.  Just went back to the login.  *shrug*
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: you may need to change the file name, let me get the link..
<jiltdil> doodles,  just like rm *  means  select all
<xangua> ariel`: if you have an ubuntu cd, you can insert it and install the default network manager packages from it: network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<doodles> what does that mean ActionParsnip? i am a newbie man tell me about it
<doodles> umm ok
<Ten-Eight> !find elza
<ubottu> Found: elza
<Ten-Eight> heh....what is elza?
<ariel`> xangua would a older version work
<xangua> ariel`: no idea
<jiltdil> Ten-Eight, elza — script language for automating HTTP requests
<doodles> I uninstalled ubuntuone but it gave me a warning dpkg: warning: while removing gir1.2-dee-0.5, directory '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7' not empty so not removed. Is this gonna affect my system?
<Ten-Eight> jiltdil, thanks.
<Flannel> doodles: No
<jiltdil> Ten-Eight,  anytime :)
<doodles> ok thanks guys[guys include zycotick9,Anon7,jiltdil, ActionParsnip and Flannel]
<bjrohan> Where does one typically mount a computer on a network on the local computer? I am working on a laptop, and wish to mount my desktop, does it go in the mnt dir?
<gordon1234> eek
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: try now, just updated the script :)
<ActionParsnip> doodles: no its fine
<doodles> thanks again
<bobo37773> zykotick9: I was away. Not sure if you are still interested in ffmpeg (your question I mean).
<rsv> i want to use USB hotplug for my device. in older linux machines there was a directory called hotplug inside /etc. what is the equivalent for it now?
<Ubuntunub> ActionParsnip: Same error in server response loop.
<zykotick9> bobo37773: well, unless something has changed, i think i already know the answer.  no.
<zizoo> Hey, is there any way I can access webpages from the command-line and do things with them using bash-scripting? Like log in to an account on a website that lets me receive private messages, but won't send e-mails out, and then run mail to send me notifications manually?
<jiltdil> How to play wmv  video in Ubuntu 11.10?
<cfhowlett> jiltdil   you need to install restricted-codecs
<urfr332gO> rsv, what is it you actually want to be able to do?
<bobo37773> zykotick9: No? ffmpeg cannot create an aac audio file in an mp4 conatiner?
<Lint> are there sites with sexy gtk+2 themes?
<zizoo> I'd love to have a script set up via cron that checks for new notes on deviantart.com and e-mails me notifications, since they won't do those e-mails for me....
<jiltdil> cfhowlett, ok , Please tell from which package?
<zykotick9> bobo37773: not ubuntu's default version, the 3rd party PPA versions can.
<cfhowlett> jiltdil sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunub: grab the file yourself and run tbe commands in the script manually then
<Lint> or maybe repos have something
<jiltdil> cfhowlett,  ok thanks buddy
<rsv> urfr332gO: i want to connect a i2c sniffer to my pc. they have gives rules and other hotplug files. when i connect it.
<rsv> urfr332gO: i dont know where to copy these files
<RenatoSilva> is there any place in the wild where I can share a patched binary release of a project? it's not a deb
<urfr332gO> rsv, personally out of knowledge area sorry. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ten-Eight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602351  eudorsa install (not tested, just found)
<Ten-Eight> ActionPar: thanks, I'll check it out.
<ActionParsnip> Ten-Eight: why not use thunderbird. They look a LOT alike...
<ActionParsnip> Ten-Eight: what is so special about Eudora?
<bobo37773> zykotick9: oh okay. gotcha
<Guest51067> Wow. irssi is wierd to use.
<Ten-Eight> Tbird runs fine...just wanted to use Eudora since I'm a long time user. I figured since Eudora and T-bird were now the same (except for a few things), both should run with no problems.
<Ten-Eight> ActionPar: I'm used to it and it's layout.
<bobo37773> zizoo: Last time I looked into this I was told to look into perl instead of bash.
<ActionParsnip> Ten-Eight: sensible, seems like an effort to install copared with the software centre
<Ten-Eight> ActionPar: it's not bad to install. Just have to put the files in the right place...but you're right, now as easy at the software center.
<ActionParsnip> Ten-Eight: looks pretty simple tbh :)
<learner> hi is there any software  for ubuntu to take online class? i m using ubuntu 10.10
<cfhowlett> learner   canonical publishes a non-free course.  Better options exist.  What do you want to learn?
<urfr332gO> learner, in general I use it for general college classes. For ubuntu specific classes I'm not sure, you might check with a local college or online schools in general.
<learner> cfhowlett, i want to conduct a class for my friends  online.. is there any software where i can conduct class and interact with them
<ndkelly> learner, IRC would work for that. Unless you want screen broadcasting software?
<cfhowlett> learner   so many choices... skype, streaming, podcasting, youtube, irc...
<novato> Hi all. I need help with some trouble I run into while trying to install ubuntu. zero experience on linux systems. Anyone can help?
<learner> ndkelly, i need a software where they can see my screen
<ndkelly> novato, You dont need to ask to ask. Just ask your question and if somebody can help they will do!
<ndkelly> learner, How many people per session?
<learner> 6
<learner> ndkelly, 6
<cfhowlett> learner  applications > Internet > remote desktop viewer
<ariel`> can anyboidy tell me how to install the network manager from the dics
<ariel`> disc
<learner> cfhowlett, i need voice support also along with that
<cfhowlett> learner   run skype concurrently...
<ndkelly> As cfhowlett said earlier, Skype is a valid option.
<ndkelly> novato, What's your question?
<novato> Installing ubuntu in a partition on my macbook pro. The process is currently frozen on a error window that I can't seem to get out from (nor force quit) that says that the installer can't unmount a partition (my main mac partition, I think?).
<ndkelly> novato, Which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<cfhowlett> learner   note: run skype without video unless you have wide bandwith
<novato> newest. 11.04? something like that
<learner> cfhowlett, do skyp hav option to show our screen to others
<ndkelly> novato, You could just hard reboot it (hit the power button)
<cfhowlett> learner   desktop connection does IIRC
<dipix> novato: did you try "ctrl+alt+delete"?
<bjrohan> hey everyone
<novato> I tried to force quit through system monitor
<learner> cfhowlett, sorry i dint get you
<novato> unable to
<bambanx> guys what repository i need for my ubuntu 11.10 for install lamp ? (apache , mysql and php)
<cfhowlett> learner remote desktop view has some desktop sharing if I'm not mistaken
<dipix> novato: can you do anything on the livecd, or no?
<smerdykov> Hey everybody, I am trying to manually launch the Gnome volume indicator in a Fluxbox environment, but I can't figure out what the command is, does anyone know where I could start looking for it? I already have gnome-volume-control running, I am just looking for the popup indicator
<zykotick9> !lamp | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bjrohan> Can anyone point me to a tutorial on mounting a file system on a remote Ubuntu machine on the same network (I am also using a Ubuntu laptop)?
<learner> cfhowlett, ok let me try.. thank you
<novato> i'm using the boot from the cd right now
<cfhowlett> learner have fun/be safe
<dipix> novato: then unmount all the media you have mounted and try installing it.
<bjrohan> how does one mount a remote filesystem on the same network?
<zykotick9> bjrohan: using samba or nfs
<bjrohan> I have samba installed, but can't find the filesystem to know where to mount it
<novato> only thing i might unmount here is the partition where my mac instalation is operating. I can't actually do it, it gives me the following error message: daemon is inhibited
<dipix> novato: hum... can you reboot (terminal or GUI)
<novato> Will do. any clue on how to avoid that same error when i try installing again?
<Hiroolo> Hello, I'm trying to get my wifi usb stick (wusb600n v2) to work and supposedly it is supported in the kernel I'm using (3.2.0-16-generic).  Does this mean that it should have theoretically been detected and working out of the box?
<dipix> novato: choose to install ubuntu from the boot menu, and if u happen to be in the Livecd, don't mount anything.
<urfr332gO> Hiroolo, you running precise?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: samba is the server service, you don't need it if you are connecting to samba shares
<novato> thanks! off to reboot and try again.
<Jon--> What is the binary that gives you alt+f2 functionality?
<Hiroolo> urfr332gO: No, I'm running 11.10  .  But I grabbed a newer kernel off a ppa b/c I couldn't get my wifi USB stick to work and it is documented to work in these newer ones
<dipix> novato: ok, let us know how it went.
<ActionParsnip> Hiroolo: the 3.2 kernel is in Precise, not supported here but in #ubuntu+1  if you are using Oneiric with the 3.2 kernel then it is supported in neither as the kernel is not intended for your release
<Jon--> My machine is booting without alt+f2 or gnome-panel. Doing some debugging to see what it is. Gnome2 + 11.04
<Hiroolo> oh ok
<smerdykov> hello, does anyone know what the running process for the volume popup indicator is?
<ActionParsnip> Hiroolo: I suggest you wait til april, then install precise as it uses taht kernel and you will be fully supported
<ActionParsnip> Hiroolo: as usb wifi is so insanely cheap, you could buy a new one which works with the current kernel
<Jon--> I know this is slightly off topic, but anyone have experience with ltsp?
<rahwa> i have an external hard dsick when iwas trying to format using FAT32 it shows me  like "Error formatting volume  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT  mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)" is there any soulution?
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: does it show up in lsusb?
<Hiroolo> ActionParsnip: Yes, thats always an option, but its frustrating since it used to work before and then as things get upgraded it breaks.
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: yes it does
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: you said that you read it was supported. Did you note the module it needed?
<ulugbek> i am trying to forward all of my https traffic from an imac to my ubuntu box:
<ulugbek> imac$ ssh -L 10443:127.0.0.1:443 login@ubuntubox.com
<ulugbek> eg: imac -> sketchy network ->ubuntubox -> interwebs
<ulugbek> I appear to be opening a tunnel with no problem,
<ulugbek> however, on 'ubuntubox' I receive this error:
<ulugbek> channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<FloodBot1> ulugbek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulugbek> [It appears only on 'ubuntubox' when i try to acces an https page on 'imac']
<ulugbek> oops sorry about that folks
<rahwa> i have an external hard dsick when iwas trying to format using FAT32 it shows me  like "Error formatting volume  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT  mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)" is there any soulution?
<Logos01> Greetings! So; I am attempting to install lightspark on my amd64 11.10 system. `apt-get install lightspark browser-plugin-lightspark` goes fine; but then neither Firefox nor Chromium show the plugin.
<Logos01> Are there additional steps needed?
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: yes, its documented to support ralink module rt3572.  Although as actionsnip said, the problem might be that I'm using a kernel (3.2.0-16-generic) that isn't officially supported by 11.10 yet
<Logos01> rahwa: What exact command were you using?
<supermun> New user here :D is it pretty easy to work with XFCE and change windows managers? Also, are windows managers the same as windows 7 themes?
<cfhowlett> supermun   quite easy to change xfce themes
<cfhowlett> 2nd question - no
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: If your card is supprted by the kernel then why do you need support by ubuntu? Because of the networkmanager version? I do not understand why that would matter. Maybe I am missing something
<supermun> Would you please tell me where to get themes
<cfhowlett> supermun   xfce is a desktop environment - a bit more substantial than a win7 theme
<supermun> Managers*
<supermun> Yes sorry :P
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: well, for some reason I can't understand it just doesn't get detected by the system.  if I type in iwconfig or ifconfig all i get is eth0 and lo.  It appears in lsusb though and I loaded the rt2x00usb module into the kernel without any problems
<rahwa> Logos01: just  by making right click and format
<brerrabbit> i have to allow another user to read, write and exe in a directory in my user directory shouldnt this work?
<brerrabbit> lrwxrwxrwx 1 steve developers       27 Feb 23 00:40 dev -> /home/konark/subdomains/dev
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Is it rt2x00usb or is it rt3572? Either way did you look in "lsmod" to make sure it was loaded? Also, you did run "ifconfig -a" to make sure it wasn't down or anything rightt?
<Jon--> I know this is slightly off topic, but anyone have experience with ltsp?
<ndkelly> Is there a way to setup an iPhone to sync with Ubuntu?
<somethinginteres> trying to upgrade alsa-utils to the latest version has given me trouble. Now there's unmet dependencies I can't seem to satisfy. Please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853632/
<ndkelly> Short of using SSH.
<Logos01> rahwa: Try opening up a shell and executing "sudo nautilus ." -- then, in the new window that shows up, try running it again.
<Logos01> rahwa: This will open up your file browser (nautilus) as the 'root' user, which has permissions to execute formatting.
<supermun> cfhowlett: where may I get XFCE?
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Are you sure that your card does not need firware?
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: firmware*
<cfhowlett> supermun   what ubuntu do you have right now?
<supermun> Just installed 11.10 I believe the most current
<cfhowlett> supermun   see   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<supermun> cfhowlett: 64 bit
<supermun> cfhowlett: Thank you
<cfhowlett> supermun   have fun/be safe
<zykotick9> supermun: if you just want to add xfce install the xfce4 package
<supermun> cfhowlett: Are they dangerous?
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Yeah I think you may need firmware.
<supermun> zykotick9: I just don't like the default desktop and I was told I would have many choices with XFCE
<cfhowlett> supermun   ?  all this adds is an additional desktop environment.  All your apps remain the same.  NOTE: xubuntu is a fully developed flavor of ubuntu with XFCE integration.
<supermun> So I should have installed that instead lol
<supermun> O gosh
<cfhowlett> supermun  also see the kubuntu-desktop and lubunut-desktop options
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Maybe something like this --> http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/firmware-ralink/download      It is a debian package though.
<cfhowlett> supermun   not necessarily - everyone I know tweaks their ubuntu the way they like it...
<supermun> cfhowlett: But will XFCE work better un xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> supermun   yes.
<cfhowlett> supermun   xubuntu and lubuntu are "light" distros
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: it does require firmware, but I believe I already have it on the system "rt2870.bin"
<cfhowlett> supermun   they're designed for older, slower, lower spec machines.
<mosno> how is a noob supposed to do things like "find $DIR ! -writable -exec chmod u+w {} \;" when file move operations fail due to perms errors on a directory tree?
<rahwa> Logos01: then  after that when iam trying to do that it apears popup but i coudnt find my drive
<supermun> cfhowlett: is xubuntu as easy as ubuntu? I am only downloading it if it makes XFCE easier but I don't lose the easy functioning of Ubuntu
<supermun> cfhowlett: My machine is not old or slow
<ActionParsnip> supermun: you can have both, you just choose the desktop at logon
<supermun> ActionParsnip: And no performance loss?
<cfhowlett> supermun   I'd say it's easier as it's more familiar to windows refugees...and as Action Parsnip pointed out, you can install multiple DE's and choose at boot.
<ActionParsnip> supermun: if you install xfce4 you will get a minimal xfce desktop
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Are you sure there might not be liscencing reasons not to include it upstream. I read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralink#Linux
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: the way I understand it, the rt2x00 project is a FOSS project designed to create a set of drivers that will accomodate all ralink cards.  They have been adopted into the mainline kernel and as of 3.1+ are supposed to support cards requiring rt3572
<ActionParsnip> supermun: why would there be, it just uses more drive space to hold the apps, both desktops don't run at the same time
<supermun> ActionParsnip: I want all ubuntu features minus the side bar thing hence why I want XFCE but I don't want to lose anything else really. Will xubuntu satisfy that requirement?
<cfhowlett> supermun   yes.  see  http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<ActionParsnip> supermun: that's fine, you can run your gnome apps in xfce without issue. xfce is a great relpacement
<ActionParsnip> supermun: what are you expecting to lose exactly?
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: I wish I had the same card so I could troubleshoot more. I would say give it a go. What do you have to lose? 50 kb disk space? But you may be right. I would like to see the link you have that says it is supported completely.
<supermun> I don't know lol I just installed ubuntu and I don't like the desktop so I was told XFCE was for me. But now I hear maybe just installing xubuntu is prob what I should have done haha. I am not concerned with performance I just don't like the desktop
<supermun> So maybe I should keepmubuntu ?
<supermun> I just feel like I installed and wasted time
<rahwa> Logos01: even idon't have permition to format it is locked
<supermun> I don't know what I would lose, im new
<cfhowlett> supermun   their are many DE's available.  Try 'em all - they're free.
<Ubuntunub> Minecraft is finally running!  Thanks ActionParsnip for all the earlier help.  :)  Now to get started on learning how to setup that ramdisk.  And learn how to make a text file, heh.  :D
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: one sec I will send, thanks for all your interest so far.. part of the problem was that until the last few days, I really didn't understand how any kernel/wireless/module stuff worked at all
<supermun> This is what confuses me. You. Said that xubuntu has a better XFCE experience. How much worse is the ubuntu XFCE?
<cfhowlett> supermun   for xubuntu in your terminal type sudo apt-get install xfce4
<cfhowlett> supermun   not better or worse - differnt
<supermun> Ty
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: A lot of drivers are like that. Firmware + kernel driver I mean.
<Combro_Asin> i have a file : linuxqq_v1.0.2_i386.tar.gz, but it cannot be opened in ubuntu 10.11, what  should i do ?
<supermun> cfhowlett: Installing
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: What are you trying to do? Install a package from source? What you have is an archive much like a rar or zip file
<cfhowlett> supermun   then logout.  @ login you should see a selection bar for the DE.  (might have to reboot...)
<supermun> cfhowlett: K
<cfhowlett> supermun   EZ reading...  http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/214930/6_alternative_ubuntu_desktops_worth_trying.html
<Hiroolo>  bobo37774: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-in-3-1-Part-1-Networking-1323463.html < just search 3572
<supermun> cfhowlett: Ill reboot to be safe, what wil my desktop be?
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774, i want to install it
<cfhowlett> supermun   your choice at boot.
<supermun> cfhowlett: Great thank you!
<cfhowlett> supermun   come back and let us know...
<boson12> Ubuntu Software Centre does not work. WHY?
<cfhowlett> boson12   details ... ?
<supermun> cfhowlett: On my tablet ill stay :D
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: its definately possible that it all works, but that I'm doing something wrong with the implementation
<supermun> cfhowlett: Okay I think its done the black screen stopped. Ill reboot
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: What is it? The program I mean. Did you search the software center first?
<boson12> cfhowlett, before I tell the details, I wonder how to direct comments in this chat room to specific users. Is it only by typing the other user's name before my comment?
<cfhowlett> boson12   if your chat software supports it, type the first few letters then tabcomplete...
<boson12> cfhowlett, It works. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> boson12   for private msg    /msg towhomitmayconcer
<ActionParsnip> supermun: you won't lose anything, don't worry
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: I dont see what you could be doing wrong. Run "ifconfig -a" and "rfkill list" if you do not see your wifi card anywhere it may not be working correctly. Did you have to load the module manually or was it autoloaded?
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774, its QQ for linux, i found it in QQ link. I didn't search it in software center
<mosno> umm, why does the ubuntu version of firefox prevent me from dragging tabs around???
<ActionParsnip> mosno: what version is it?
<supermun>  cfhowlett seems to have booted normally I same desktop. What now?
<mosno> ActionParsnip, 10.0.2
<mosno> ActionParsnip, x86
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: Search in the software center first. If it is not there and you want help installing it from source after that I will help you.
<cfhowlett> supermun   did you login?
<supermun> cfhowlett: Set to not ask me
<boson12> cfhowlett, my Ubuntu Software Centre searches indefinitely for softwares without ever retrieving any software. What may be happening?
<ActionParsnip> supermun: log off, then click the cog in the login screen and select xfce there
<cfhowlett> supermun   OK we..
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774, ok
<TheDexter1111> what command will return with details about my laptops graphics card?
<supermun> cfhowlett: Whoops lol
<supermun> Ill tel it to ask me
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip   thanks.  Keep forgetting I'm the only still on 10.04 LOL.
<mosno> ActionParsnip, i guess i'll try disabling that Ubuntu Firefox Modifications add-on, then?
<supermun> K logoff
<zykotick9> TheDexter1111: "lspci | grep -i vga" will give the model
<supermun> Moment
<TheDexter1111> zykotick9: cheers
<mosno> hmm, yep, that did it
<supermun> XFCE session?
 * mosno sighs
<cfhowlett> supermun   yep
 * mosno wonders what he's now broken by disabling that add-on
<supermun> Here we go !
<boson12> cfhowlett, any idea how to solve this issue?
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: many are still on lucid
<cfhowlett> boson12   thinking... gotta say nothing leaps to mind
<Hiroolo> bobo37774:  ifconfig -a just showed eth0 and lo .  Not sure what `rfkill list` does but that just executed with no output msg.  I had to load the module manually.  One thing I'm not sure is if I'm supposed to load the module rt2x00usb or rt2800usb, right now I have both.  The other thing I noticed was that the module "usbcore" does not show up on my lsmod.  THis is something I saw on other people's lsmod outputs when they posted them in sim
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: Did you get it from http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/   ?
<boson12> cfhowlett, thanks though
<cfhowlett> boson12   can you retrieve packages via apt-get?
<brerrabbit> I created a user 'steve' with ssh access...i need to give him access to a directory owned by konark. So I created a group assigned them both to it and chowned it to the group developers. it seems to be having no effect. What am i doing wrong?
<supermun> cfhowlett: Okay yes I like it to an extent. I wish icons were much smaller. Can I change that? Task bar also to big. Can I change that?
<brerrabbit> lrwxrwxrwx 1 steve developers       27 Feb 23 00:40 dev -> /home/jon/subdomains/dev
<brerrabbit> drwxr-xr-x 8 jon developers 4096 Feb 23 01:06 dev/
<brerrabbit> drwxr-xr-x 8 steve developers 4096 Feb 23 01:06 dev/
<FloodBot1> brerrabbit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> brerrabbit: does the group have the appropriate access?
<cfhowlett> supermun   I don't have that DE up, but I believe there's a "settings" tab on the menu bar which leads to all kinds of goodies.
<supermun> K Ty
<supermun> Ill tinker
<brerrabbit> ActionParsnip: i certainly believe so:
<brerrabbit> brerrabbit: drwxr-xr-x 8 steve developers 4096 Feb 23 01:06 dev/
<cfhowlett> boson12   can you retrieve packages via apt-get?
<supermun> Ty as well action
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Try the deb with the firmware. If it doesn't work just uninstall it. At least rule that out as a possibility.
<ActionParsnip> supermun: np ;)
<ActionParsnip> supermun: use tab to complete nicks
<zykotick9> brerrabbit: are you running into a write issue now?
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Yeah try the link I sent you or search for firmware. I am just guessing but I am sure thats where I would start.
<supermun> ActionParsnip: Not sure what you mean. I am new to irc to and I am using tablet irc app
<Hiroolo> bobo37774: ok trying right now, whats the relationship/difference between firmware and kernel modules?  I don't really understand how they work in context
<cfhowlett> Combro_Asin   support for qq is already built into gwibber
<brerrabbit> zykotick9: neither read, write nor access.
<Ubuntunub> ActionParsnip: Ha... well isn't the tab thing nifty.  :)  btw, thanks again for the help.  Server is running.  Not yet configured -- but running.  Huge step for me.  Tomorrow I get to go elbows-deep again and see if I can get it running "right".  Way too late now -- Have a good night!
<brerrabbit> this says HE owns the directory: drwxr-xr-x 8 steve developers 4096 Feb 23 01:06 dev/
<mosno> thankfully i can read the source... apparently i've broken the plugin finder service, and possibly printing and dictionaries
<brerrabbit> he should have access
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774, there is no such aplication in software center
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Its not just that its firmware. Its that part of the firmware may be closed source. Much like installing the closed source nvidia driver after you install. To answer your question though drivers are software written on your hard drive while firmware is usually written on a chip in hardware. You may want to look into it further but that is my understanding.
<dRounse> is there anyway to have the wireless router hooked iinto the switch and get wifi
<Gaflana> Hi ALL!!!
<Hiroolo> bobo37774:  http://pastebin.com/DLGZk3eV < this was the output... basically i believed it error'd because I already had the correct firmware on my system
<Gaflana> I have question?
<Gaflana> Please Help!
<Hiroolo> dRounse:  Yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bobo37774> Hiroolo: Hmm perhaps you were right.
<Gaflana> And me?
<supermun> ActionParsnip: Oh if you think I sm typing out names I am not. The app finishes it for me after two letters
<zykotick9> !ask | Gaflana
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: Remember when you got the tar.gz file? Was there also a .deb file there?
<ubottu> Gaflana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maloy> i have a browser problem in lubuntu 11.10.. its so painfully  slow  :(
<Gaflana> ok
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774,  yes its there
<Gaflana> ask! me
<Gaflana> HELP PLEASE!!!
<supermun> Gaflana: Are you on fire?
<dRounse> well i want my  modem-->switch-->router, but whenever i do that i get no wifi
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: Get the .deb instead. It should install just by double clicking it. No need to build from source.
<Gaflana> only my ass
<dRounse> Gaflana whats your question
<supermun> What is ubuntu 2d
<Gaflana> question...
<supermun> .
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774,  i'll try it
<Gaflana> ok
<dRounse> Gaflana what?
<supermun> Trol?
<Gaflana> Can i use official repo of Ubuntu in my own OS?
<chown_> guys, i just installed ubuntu at a 250gb hd, and windows7 at another 250gb hd. In order i can switch boot i have to f8 at bios screen and select the Device. Is there a way i could make a select screen like grub for this exempla?
<supermun> Lol
<dRounse> Gaflana well it might break your OS
<supermun> What is ubuntu 2d?
<Lint> Gaflana, are you Denis Popov by a chance?
<zykotick9> supermun: you mean unity2d i think
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: Okay. Please read up on archives in linux (notably tar) and checkinstall for future reference if you are going to start building software from source constantly.
<cfhowlett> supermun   ubuntu unity DE without quite as much pretty shiny stuff.
<dRounse> supermun its a less graphically intense version of unity
<urfr332gO> chown_, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu it should show in the grub menu
<Gaflana> My own OS based on Ubuntu
<supermun> Good :D
<dRounse> Gaflana it still might break it
<Gaflana> lint no
<supermun> Do I need drivers for my Logitech webcam or just plug it in?
<dRounse> supermun, plug it in and find out
<cfhowlett> supermun   try it.
<supermun> Trying
<supermun> So just go to website I chat om
<supermun> N normally?
<urfr332gO> chown_, the ubuntu HD if first to be read in the bios should just show the grub menu at powering on.
<Gaflana> dRounse, how?
<chown_> urfr332gO: ty, lemme check it out
<cfhowlett> supermun   or install cheese or guvcviewer to test it
<Gaflana> Lint, go watch ZorinOS if you want
<Gaflana> its own OS of Zorin
<dRounse> Gaflana, is it a customized ubuntu or its been actually modified, because if you need to ask then its prolly a customized ubuntu, and it will break it cuz it might not be binary compatible
<Gaflana> based on Ubuntu
<urfr332gO> chown_, put the ubuntu drive first and update-grub in ubuntu and you should be set. :)
<diverdude> Hello. How can i know if i have a JRE installed and which one i have if i have one?
<tristan319> i have a question about the [sound applet?] the lil speaker icon at the top right of my screen.. i formatted my drive, installed ubuntu 11.10, updated it and added gnome3.. now the audio player controls are gone.. how can i get them back.. i liked how it was..
<Gaflana> hm...
<chown_> urfr332gO: yeah the ubuntu is the way to go at bios, im gonna get this sudo update now and see what happens... tyvm man
<dRounse> Gaflana im sure Zorin is not binary compatible with Ubuntu, much like Debian and Mint arent necessarily binary compatible
<Gaflana> But other developers use it
<urfr332gO> chown_, no problem.
<cfhowlett> diverdude   apt-cache policy jre
<bobo37774> Gaflana: Your question is can you create your own Ubuntu based distro?
<Gaflana> In bodhiLinux i too can use it
<Gaflana> and all normal work
<urfr332gO> e17
<dRounse> Gaflana those are pretty much just customized Ubuntu distros, bodhi is ubuntu with a diff DE
<Gaflana> bobo, i do it now
<appletproblem> i have a question about the [sound applet?] the lil speaker icon at the top right of my screen.. i formatted my drive, installed ubuntu 11.10, updated it and added gnome3.. now the audio player controls are gone.. how can i get them back.. i liked how it was..  ANY ideas???
<Gaflana> dRounse, how me use repo of Ubuntu in my own OS?
<bobo37774> Gaflana: Oh ok. So what is your question?
<supermun> I see USB device and I've device and I select them but its not working
<dRounse> bobo37774 his question isnt much of a question
<lng> hi! why is mysqlnd not used in PHP on Ubuntu?
<supermun> Uvc
<dRounse> Gaflana add the repo and start downloading, it might break the OS tho
<cfhowlett> supermun   guvcview?
<supermun> Stick am.com
<supermun> Website I think is flash camera controls
<supermun> Stick am.com
<supermun> Stickam.com*
<Jon--> Can you safely remove Unity from Ubuntu 11.04?
<diverdude> cfhowlett: aha i have none
<dRounse> Jon- yea
<gogo_> Hi, my sata hdd on 5 yr old laptop just died. I am thinking of using 64GB SD card or usb drive as cheap storage option. Will I be able to install Ubuntu on these? Also these options will provide similar performance matching sata hdd? Thanks!!
<chown_> urfr332gO: man u r awesume, it did work. Ty so much for helping me. It will save me a lot of time. I do apreciate ur help. I hope i can get confortable with linux, and can be able to put windows behind
<cfhowlett> diverdude   ask again, I'm not 100% behind that command...
<diverdude> Hello. How can i know if i have a JRE installed and which one i have if i have one?
<Jon--> Can you safely remove Unity from Ubuntu 11.04?
<urfr332gO> chown_, no problem, your in good shape having windows able to boot on its own.
<Gaflana> dRounse, os tho?
<dRounse> gogo_ you could on a USb not sure about SD card and they will be significantly slower
<Gaflana> I want use E-17 in my own OS
<Gaflana> how in BodhiLinux
<Gaflana> nice WM
<dRounse> Gaflana OS=operating system, tho=though
<SwedeMike> gogo_: generally the SD cards and usb drives suck at random writes, so no, generally you will not get good performance, sometimes worse than a hdd.
<Gaflana> Lint, какие-то проблемы?
<dRounse> Gaflana what is your OS
<cfhowlett> gaflana please see #bohilinux for support
<gogo_> oh I see...
<cfhowlett> gaflana please see #bodhilinux for support
<Gaflana> dRounse, Ubuntu
<supermun> cfhowlett: Im getting some type of error with guy view. Something about having two cams installed. I have the crappy built in I don't use and the Logitech it won't start
<Gaflana> stfollet, thx but no its not help to me
<cfhowlett> supermun   ah.  unplug the external cam and restart - cam should pick up.
<kebun43> Can I ask if I can ask to ask to ask to ask a question?
<supermun> K
<dRounse> if you are running ubuntu you should just use bodhi, if not look up the repo that E17 is in and install
<cfhowlett> !ask|kebun43
<ubottu> kebun43: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<supermun> cfhowlett: Restarting :D
<urfr332gO> kebun43, lol no.
<Batshua> I need a new graphics card, 'cause mine done broke.
<Batshua> I used to have a GeForce.
<Batshua> Like, 2 years ago.
<DXBLouie`> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> DXBLouie`   greetings
<Gaflana> dRounse, you to me?
<Batshua> Suggestions / guidance as to what my next card should be so it works with my box?
<pr0ton__> so, i can't seem to find my Wifi spot? although i can see other spots and i'm connected to this one pub's wifi nearby (i had a drink there, so its' fair :P)
<kebun43> Any evidence a Windows program running in Wine can transfer the virus to Linux? Linus Trovalds
<pr0ton__> my android phone connects it
<chown_> Ok, now i have a ubuntu running at a 250 gb hd, and i have a 2tb hd that i wish to share under my networt, i also wish i could manage logins like active directory in windows. And this 2tb hd should be at a file system type that windows mac and linux could read and write. what should i search for it? i just need something to search for.
<pr0ton__> i set it up yesterday, it's WPA2 (AES)
<cfhowlett> Batshua   see   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<dRounse> Gaflana http://packages.enlightenment.org/
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774, it doesn't work, i'll download it again
<DXBLouie`> been using Ubuntu for years, and Evolution mail client since my Debian days years before.. since i upgraded to the latest Ubuntu release i have a strange issue with evolution: while it works perfectly in every way, whenever i send an email to one of my suppliers (sales@astonparts.co.uk) it crashes.. even if i send a blank email.. literally, the moment i click send, it just shuts down
<pr0ton__> anybody had seen this issues?
<Gaflana> dRounse, i want my own OS and not Ubuntu-e-17
<Batshua> cfhowlett: THANK YOU!
<cfhowlett> Batshua   have fun/be safe
<bobo37774>  Combro_Asin Can you be more specific?
<supermun> cfhowlett: Working after I launched as new process. Thank you
<dRounse> Gaflana i dont understand your question, its too confusing
<urfr332gO> kebun43, there is no virus on the web that will run in linux.
<dRounse> urfr332gO i wouldnt say there are none
<Batshua> cfhowlett: <3 (usually someone sending me to a website is offensive/annoying, but this was EXACTLY RIGHT and actually helpful.  You win two karma points)
<cfhowlett> Batshua   * I blushes*
<urfr332gO> dRounse, there are not rootkits yse, virus no.
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774, it said, cannot open it, then i searched a suitable aplication online , there is none. so maybe i'll try to download QQ again
<dRounse> Wine can get a virus, there is one that eats up cpu power
<dRounse> it will stop when you kill the proccess
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: What operating system are you running? Windows? Mac? Linux? Are you using Ubuntu? If so what version?
<supermun> cfhowlett: Cam works with that program but not website. Do I Ned to install flash?
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774,  ubuntu 11.10
<urfr332gO> dRounse, you can carry a virus and pass it on but none will run in a native linux setup, wine is not a native linux.
<cfhowlett> Combro_Asin   gwibber has qq integration in the chat secttion.
<cfhowlett> supermun   probably...
<cef> anyone know anything about new lucid kernels failing at boot, reporting that the filesystem is inconsistent?
<dRounse> urfr332gO http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1273050.html
<cfhowlett> peace, love & harmony IRC --- starbucks is kicking me out!
<Combro_Asin> cfhowlett,  itried it , but cant found a list box for QQ
<supermun> I see many versions for linux. Which should I choose?
<dRounse> supermun, are you new to linux?
<urfr332gO> dRounse, lol your the king of no actual cause and effect. :)
<supermun> Yes
<bobo37774> Combro_Asin: Okay. You must have this qq application? As cfhowlett just said gwibber application has built in support. You should be able to open a .deb and extract a .tar.gz file in Ubuntu though. That is why I asked what operating system you were using because I have become confused by your issues.
<dRounse> supermun, id use mint or ubuntu
<supermun> I am using ubuntu os
<supermun> Im asking which flash to use
<supermun> Yum, tar giz, rpm and ubuntu 10.4
<chown_> is there a default vnc service at ubuntu?
<bobo37774> supermun: Look in your software center. Search for flash. Is it not there?
<Combro_Asin> bobo37774, ok
<supermun> Lol didn't know hang on
<dRounse> ufrf332gO i know that its almost impossible to get a virus in linux but i wouldnt tell anyone that its not possible because then they will do random crap and get a virus and then blame linux for sucking, plus its possible to get one from any number of sites if you download
<supermun> Appears I have it
<supermun> If I cant use my cam on that site I cant use this os :(
<bobo37774> supermun: You have found it or it is installed?
<dRounse> supermun what site?
<supermun> Seems to be installed
<supermun> Says remove only
<Gaflana> !ask own destributes
<ubottu> Gaflana: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobo37774> supermun: Cam on a site? Are you sure you don't need java?
<supermun> Stickam.com
<supermun> Hmm
<supermun> Sorry yes
<supermun> Ill try
<Gaflana> !ask building
<FloodBot1> supermun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urfr332gO> dRounse, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Threats
<tr3v3lyn> supermun try chrome
<Gaflana> dRounse, help plz ask it
<supermun> No way I need ff
<dRounse> Gaflana ask what
<supermun> Which java package?
<supermun> So many
<urfr332gO> dRounse, notice this line. "The following is a partial list of known Linux malware. However, few if any are in the wild"
<Gaflana> dRounse, ask with links costumize kit and other...
<tr3v3lyn> java is not the way for stickam
<Gaflana> links on howto
<Gaflana> for rebuilding Ubuntu...
<dRounse> urfr332gO notice where it says few if any, which means its possible :P
<supermun> Ill install openjdk java 7 runtime
<urfr332gO> dRounse, in your mind, prove where it has happened from a legitimate source.
<supermun> Seems most current
<bobo37774> supermun: Just tried it. Worked fine for me.
<Gaflana> !ask builds
<Gaflana> !ask repo
<supermun> bobo37774: Hope its java then haha thank you
<tr3v3lyn> supermun stickam need flash
<zykotick9> !bot | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<supermun> tr3v3lyn: Pretty u
<bobo37774> supermun: I am using flashplugin version 11.1.102.62-1  if that helps at all. Also, I used firefox to test.
<supermun> tr3v3lyn: Pretty sure I have it
<Combro_Asin> got to go now, thanks bobo37774
<supermun> Ill check
<dRounse> urfr332gO i cant but thats irrelevant, if i was describing Linux to someone i would say, you wont get a virus, i wouldnt say its not possible, what happens if some smarty hijacks a porn site and distributes a linux virus that way
<dRounse> lol
<urfr332gO> dRounse, I merely said basically what is known in the linux world.
<dRounse> was he new to linux tho?
<urfr332gO> dRounse, I did not say there wern't any or that it wasn't possible, only that there are no known to be in the wild.
<supermun> bobo37774: I have same version. What now? :(
<dRounse> urfr332gO lol im just playing around, i know there arent any lol
<bobo37774> supermun: does youtube work?
<dRounse> but this meeans i need to make one
<supermun> bobo37774: Yes
<bobo37774> supermun: What web browser are you using?
<supermun> Fire fox
<bobo37774> supermun: hmm yeah me too. Are you using noscript?
<supermun> Yes but let me double check
<urfr332gO> dRounse, yeah right you tried to make baseless arguments last night, your rhetoric does not show your just joking. :)
<supermun> I can see just cant stream
<dRounse> urfr332gO what arguements last night? i wasnt even on
<bobo37774> supermun: Oh right I did not try streaming. Only viewing. Does your webcam work with say cheese or guvcview?
<supermun> bobo37774: No script is not blocking
<supermun> Yes
<supermun> GUI it does
<supermun> Guv*
<tr3v3lyn> supermun flash works?
<supermun> bobo37774: yes
<supermun> Can I tell ubuntu to not use my built in and only see my Logitech?
<goganchic> hi2all
<dRounse> urf332gO ....
<supermun> Restarting again
<dRounse> urfr332gO ....
<zykotick9> supermun: can the built-in camera be disabled in BIOS?
<diverdude> If i want my dvd turned into avi files for my media center, how can i do that on ubuntu?
<supermun> Don't think so. But anyway I should be able to make it work. Maybe the restart wil do it
<Kartagis> can I have iptables drop all ssh packets unless it's from a specific IP?
<goganchic> I want to remove auto-hiding of unity global menu. So, I know that there are no available settings to do this. That is why now I'm looking through indicator-appmenu sources, but I can't find anything about switching between window title and menu. May be anybody knows which package contains code of switching between application menu and window title?
<dRounse> diverdude i think that acidrip will rip avi
<zykotick9> diverdude: avi is a nightmare container format at this point, if you can deal with mp4/mkv try handbrake
<bobo37774> supermun: let me try
<supermun> K
<hearno_> who can I file a bug with regarding rsyslog and 11.10
<zykotick9> !bug | hearno_
<dRounse> how come when i plug my modem into my switch and the switch into my wireless router i get no wifi
<ubottu> hearno_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hearno_> *ubuntu
<bobo37774> supermun: Do I have to signup to test stream?
<supermun> Ill check
<hearno_> zyktick9 I'm sorry to just throw that out there but I've been working on this for close to three days and  I don't know if a bug is even necessary
<diverdude> zykotick9: mkv is ok also....what do you mean "at this point"? has it become worse?
<supermun> bobo37774: Yes afraid so
<supermun> bobo37774: Its fast though
<zykotick9> diverdude: i guess it always was bad...
<diverdude> zykotick9: why is it so popular then
<hearno_> *zykotick9 do you think a bug would be necessary for a forward not working
<zykotick9> diverdude: somethings popularity often has nothing to do with quality...
<diverdude> zykotick9: what is so bad about it?
<Canadian1296> Okay, I just installed ubuntu server (yes, this question belongs here.) and I need to connect it to my wifi network to update the packages. It is a WPA network, and I can't seem to connect. I brought down eth0, and brought up wlan0. I read in a guide I needed to install wpaservices. As I have no connection I got the .deb on a memory stick, but I cant install it since it's dependancies need to be updated as well.
<zykotick9> hearno_: that sounds more like a configuration issue then a bug... but it "could" be a bug.
<bobo37774> supermun: Hmm. Did you try this already? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282549
<zykotick9> diverdude: if you want to use AVI, use AVI - it's up to you
<Gaflana> You know what Shattlorth is a gay?
<diverdude> zykotick9: im just asking to learn :) Obviously you must have some reason to hate it
<orbisvicis> how do I uninstall a specific package, for example say I have two different version of libc-bin
<supermun> bobo37774: Non free flash as in I must pay for it?
<orbisvicis> I want to do apt-get purge "multiarch-support=2.13-20ubuntu5" "libc-bin=2.13-20ubuntu5"
<zykotick9> diverdude: i don't actually "hate" AVIs, i just think it's an obsolete container at this point
<orbisvicis> but it just spats some nonsense message to me
<orbisvicis> libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.10.1-0ubuntu15) but it is not going to be installed
<diverdude> zykotick9: i see. but you said it was never good
<bobo37774> supermun: What? Hahaha no allow scripts on the macromedia page from noscript and you will see the control panel
<supermun> K
<Canadian1296> orbisvicis: Just run "apt-get autoremove" to get rid of any unneeded packages.
<zykotick9> diverdude: if you want a better answer, see what the Handbrake folk say about AVI and why they dropped it.
<urfr332gO> Gaflana, another refrence and I will personally call the ops.
<Kartagis> @reboot echo "#nameserver 10.9.0.28" >> /etc/resolv.conf <--- why isn't this working?
<hearno_> zykotick9 i've run through my rsyslog conf and it is valid
<bobo37774> anyone here use gazelle laptop from system76?
<Kartagis> it's in sudo crontab
<hearno_> in theory it should work but it doesn't even work on 10.10 either
<zykotick9> Kartagis: you probably need to use tee instead of the >> (just a guess)
<orbisvicis> Canadian1296: http://hpaste.org/64211
<orbisvicis> I can't figure out what to do
<orbisvicis> *that is after autoremove
<Gaflana> why?
<Kartagis> zykotick9: @reboot echo "#nameserver 10.9.0.28" | tee /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Gaflana> Im too gay
<zykotick9> !ot | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gaflana> I talk with mark
<Gaflana> about gays in Ubuntu and who use Ubuntu
<zykotick9> Kartagis: looks about right?
<urfr332gO> Gaflana, does not matter it is off topic and can be seen as a negative comment no matter what you say about yourself, it is not a matter of discussion on this channel.
<orbisvicis> and now apt-get install -f wants to remove my entire system...
<eeraser> hi every one
<bobo37774> Gaflana: Are you upset because you could not find help with your issue? What is your issue?
<Kartagis> Gaflana: using an OS has nothing to do with the sexual preference, and nobody cares if you're gay or straight, so zip it already
<bobo37774> eeraser: hello
<Kartagis> sorry guys
<bobo37774> Kartagis: for what?
<eeraser> hi bobo*
<Kartagis> bobo37774: I got OT
<Gaflana> u what homofobs?
<eeraser> :)
<urfr332gO> !op | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DJones> !o4o | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<eeraser> hi abhinav
<Mango>  Hi. I'm David . I need to disable some programs that loads automaticaly in my ubuntu 11.04. since i chaged grafic card it hangs.. in what files are they loaded
<JokerInDisguise> Anyone familiar with libunity here?
<Etherael> I just upgraded natty to oneiric, network interface (eth0 wired only) was deleted from interfaces config file without explanation, I replaced it and that didn't fully fix things, had to ln -s /var/lock and /var/run to the new /run and /run/lock respectively
<eeraser> wht is libunity ??
<Etherael> I can now ifup eth0 and that works fine.
<Etherael> but for whatever reason, the network card is not coming up automatically
<JokerInDisguise> eeraser: unity launcher API.
<Etherael> anyone know why / how to fix"?
<Gaflana> I have the right to talk about gays! Do not you dare deny me do it!
<Kartagis> Mango: sudo service <package> stop
<enrico44> ciao
<Kartagis> Gaflana: yes you do, just not here
<eeraser> joker*  ...  used for wht ???
<enrico44> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kartagis> thanks pangolin
<bobo37774> eeraser: Not sure but lib* usually is for libraries. So if I had to guess I would say it is a library for unity window manager.
<zykotick9> !it | enrico44
<ubottu> enrico44: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JokerInDisguise> I am trying to work on libunity with C. I'm stuck. can ayone help?
<Kartagis> zykotick9: that tee command left me with only what line
<bobo37774> supermun: Did you figure it out? Is it working?
<Mango> Kartagis: Is there some file where i can comment out the things i dont like loaded like in arch?
<zykotick9> Kartagis: oh damb...  ya you need to use -a to append.  Sorry about that!
<supermun> bobo37774: Working :P
<bobo37774> supermun: awesome. Have fun.
<xubuntu> Don't feed the troll; he's been warned
<deepak> ok
<supermun> bobo37774: Quality maybe isn't as good. Is that common
<supermun> Compared to windows
<deepak> yeah
<hearno_> zykotick9 my fear is that I've messed something up and there is no bug.  Are these situations just ignored and not responded to
<Kartagis> Mango: arch? you might want to try #archlinux
<zykotick9> hearno_: i just doubt many people here use rsyslog as you are (i certainly don't), so "help" might not be easy to come by...
<orbisvicis> I have this installed "libc-bin=2.13-20ubuntu5, libc6=2.10.1-0ubuntu15, libc6-i686=2.10.1-0ubuntu15, libc6-dev=2.10.1-0ubuntu15, multiarch-support=2.13-20ubuntu5"
<orbisvicis> how do I remove libc-bin and multiarch-support ?
<bobo37774> supermun: hard to say. Depends on driver type of webcam etc.. That control page you were on should be able to control resolution settings. Also, there are many settings you can play with for flash that are meant to be stored in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg  Look it up online there are quite a few different switches you can test out.
<orbisvicis> and ftr "apt-get isntall -f" wants to gut my system
<supermun> K
<hearno_> zykotick9 understood.  I'm simply looking at apache2 logs to forward to a relay
<orbisvicis> and "apt-get purge/remove" doesnt work
<Mango> Kartagis: no im on ubuntu but i would like ti disable some unessesary  services and wonder if they are listed in a file someware like in the config file in arch
<Kartagis> does crontab kick in after network-manager does on reboot?
<Angablade> "Sudo apt-get remove <package name>"
<supermun> bobo37774: Thank you very much for your help. One last question if I may. I have a tar.bz2 box. How do I install the program?
<hearno_> if you ever run a website and don't want the logs taking up too much space it's somewhat convenient to see what types of errors you're getting
<Kartagis> Mango: graphical or CLI?
<bobo37774> supermun: tar.bz2 is an archive. Inside it is a program you wish to install? Is that what you are saying?
<hearno_> **and being able to forward them
<supermun> Yes
<Mango> Kartagis: Cli!
<Jon--> I know this is slightly off topic, but anyone have experience with ltsp?
<Mango> or from windows
<Mango> or from puppylinux from stick
<bobo37774> supermun: Usually packages you need to build from source are distributed that way. Did you search in the software center first to make sure the application you are looking for is not in there?
<Kartagis> Mango: you might try deleting the init script from /etc/init.d/
<supermun> Yes
<Kartagis> Mango: or rename it
<supermun> Not on there
<orbisvicis> Angablade: remove doesnt work
<zykotick9> Mango: ubuntu doesn't have a "good" way to manage services anymore...
<Mango> Ok
<Jon--> zykotick9, you mean... like service?
<bobo37774> supermun: okay well generally speaking you extract the archive, navigate to it in your terminal, and then run      configure, make, makeinstall. You should use checkinstall though so you do not have to save the source code to uninstall it.
<zykotick9> Mango: re Kartagis' comment (WARNING) it's /etc/init/ you should be using
<Mango> Im in windows now and checking out that trough EXT"fsd
<Mango> ext2fsd
<bobo37774> supermun: have you ever built software from source before?
<zykotick9> Jon--: that won't do anything to disable/enable them will it.  Turn on/off yes - but that's not what is being discussed.
<supermun> No
<supermun> Never lol
<jonah> hi everybody. i'm having a problem installing vmware player. i'm on a new Asus zenbook which doesn't work great yet with linux so i installed kernel 3.3.0rc7 but now when i try install vmware player it says i have the wrong gcc version to what my kernel was compiled on. i've tried also install gcc-4-4-base as well but it doesn't seem to help. does anyone know a way around it? thanks for any help
<supermun> Oh boy
<supermun> bobo37774: This is gonna suck right lol
<humungulous> supermun: no, it's pretty easy
<bobo37774> supermun: yeah it can be a pain until you figure it out. But it really is not that complicated.
<supermun> bobo37774: Well I gotta have it haha. Let's dive rightin?
<humungulous> supermun: all the hard work is prepackaged into scripts and all you have to do is type 4 things and watch it go by
<supermun> K
<zykotick9> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<supermun> Okay im opening with archive manager
<supermun> Right
<supermun> To,yk desktop
<supermun> My*
<supermun> Whoops
<Antonis> Hello folks. I have a problem since yesterday but I am not sure what caused it.. I am not able to play videos on neither chrome or firefox.. I am able to play videos on youtube bot not flash ones like this: http://kmaheshbhat.com/node/252 Could someone please help me? I am running Ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<bobo37774> supermun: Okay well first of all I would reccomend checkinstall. Install checkinstall from your software manager before you do anything else.
<supermun> K
<supermun> Things don't load sofast. W,l it sped up eventually?
<supermun> Like windows. Much slower than windows 7
<Kartagis> how do I use ' in a .bashrc alias?
<bobo37774> supermun: Oh well it depends on what window manager / desktop environment you use. There are many choices in gnu / linux. More then you may realize.
<supermun> K
<supermun> Just using ubuntu with XFCE default
<lng> how to install it? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/base/php5-mysqlnd
<humungulous> Kartagis: prefix it with a backslash maybe
<bobo37774> supermun: Really xfce is slow for you?
<humungulous> Kartagis: depends on context
<supermun> bobo37774: Laggy but mayb cause first time opening program?
<junglist_cz> would any one help me step by step manually intaling gfx driver ?
<junglist_cz> please
<bobo37774> supermun: Is the program that is slow to load the software center itself?
<supermun> Yes
<japahead> hello
<bobo37774> supermun: Yeah I remember that. Not sure if there is anything you can do about that one. I use terminal to install and remove applications.
<supermun> K
<supermun> I have check install
<bobo37774> supermun: ok so you extracted archive on desktop right?
<andrew_> hello
<zeta-> I've found that Celestia is giving a seg-fault on startup.  I've tried re-installing.  Would re-installing all dependencies be worth a try?
<supermun> Moment
<Mango> Kartagis: Thanx i try to restart
<appletproblem> whats that icon of a speaker in the top right corner accually called.. i did installed 11.10 and once i updated it my applet has changed from horizontal to vertical and i lost music controls.
<bobo37774> supermun: be rigth back
<supermun> K
<Guest39151> I am having a problem with my fresh ubuntu install on a new computer. When i boot the graphical loading screen stops its goes to console and i see "Stopping automatic crash report generation". It then says FAILED. Its the only think highlighted red
<Guest39151> i can only boot into linux in failsafe mode
<Jupiter20> anyone had this problem
<Jupiter20> im running the newest ubuntu
<fidel> Jupiter20: does newest means 11.10 or 12.04 for you ;)
<Jupiter20> 11.10
<Jupiter20> newest official release not beta
<Jupiter20> its the strangest thing, i googled about it but found to help. most the posts were saying to disable apport
<fidel> Jupiter20: whats the problem again?
<supermun> bobo37774: Extracted to desktop :)
<Jupiter20> i looked into it and edited my apport file and it was already turned off so that couldnt of been the problem
<Jupiter20> well fidel, when i boot ubuntu it fails
<fidel> ah you renamed
<bobo37774> supermun: okay now open a terminal
<fidel> man - dont confuse us/me by useless renames ;)
<supermun> bobo37774: Ready
<Jupiter20> it goes from the graphical boot screen to console lists some things and then gives me a red marked line saying "stopping automatic crash report generation [fail]"
<supermun> bobo37774: I have not restarted since installing install check. Should I ?
<rhom> how to get the  deb package for firefox 8.
<humungulous> Jupiter20: get into failsafe mode, and read what happened during boot in /var/log/messages
<Jupiter20> ok, im booted into safe mode right now let me read my file
<bobo37774> supermun: okay now when you extracted the file it extracted a folder right? We need to navigate to that folder with the cd command probably cd Desktop/nameoffolderyouextracted
<supermun> Yes
<bobo37774> supermun: no no reboot required
<supermun> K
<supermun> Is on desktop yes
<humungulous> Jupiter20: there'll be a lot in there to sift through, you have to isolate what happened right before the crash
<supermun> In folder
<supermun> Moment
<bobo37774> supermun: In terminal use cd command -->     cd Desktop/folder_name
<supermun> Capitols matter?
<bobo37774> supermun: yes
<humungulous> yup
<supermun> I
<appletproblem> anyone have anyidea how to get the media buttons back into my sound menu?? i think gnome3 installation may have installed a new [applet?] or something..
<zykotick9> zeta-: do you have AMD/ATI graphics card?  (reinstalling dependencies probably won't help BTW)
<bobo37774> supermun: everything is gnu is case sensitive
<supermun> Done
<supermun> Line came up
<bobo37774> supermun: so you are in the folder now in the terminal right?
<supermun> Think so I am in terminal
<supermun> Yes
<supermun> Ok
<Kartagis> does crontab kick in after network-manager does on reboot?
<bobo37774> supermun: okay now lets run "ls" command
<fidel> Kartagis: in case you want to understand the boot-process - consider checking the package 'bootchart'
<zeta-> zykotick9: No -- Intel (aspire 1 netbook)
<bobo37774> supermun: is there a script in there called "configure"  ?
<supermun> bobo37774: Starting over
<supermun> Checking
<bobo37774> supermun: why?
<lng> how to install it? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/base/php5-mysqlnd
<supermun> I see folders should I check for configure?
<Jupiter20> ok, i didnt have a messages folder or file but im looking in my /var/log right now
<Jupiter20> i opened my boot.log and it has everything my boot proccess was saying right as it crashed
<supermun> Oh I typed Is lol
<supermun> Thought that was command
<supermun> Moment
<Kartagis> thanks fidel, looking into it now
<Jupiter20> its quite alot of stuff, could i pm you it fidel, perhaps you know what the messages mean?
<zeta-> zykotick9: would a window manager problem cause it?
<zykotick9> zeta-: i doubt it... but i don't have any "real" suggestions for you.  good luck.
<fidel> Jupiter20: no - use the channel
<bobo37774> supermun: are you still in the right folder in a terminal?
<zeta-> zykotick9: 8-) thanks anyway
<Jupiter20> Begin: Loading essential drivers ... done.
<Jupiter20> Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... done.
<Jupiter20> Begin: Mounting root file system ... Begin: Running /scripts/local-top ... done.
<Jupiter20> Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount ... done.
<Jupiter20> Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... done.
<Jupiter20> done.
<zykotick9> zeta-: it "might" have something to do with the small resolution though?  (wild guess only)
<Jupiter20> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
<Jupiter20> fsck from util-linux 2.19.1
<FloodBot1> Jupiter20: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jupiter20> /dev/sdb1: clean, 165622/3670016 files, 1033509/14653440 blocks
<supermun> Im gonna access it again to be sure
<humungulous> he flooded
<humungulous> Jupiter20: you gotta use a pastebin for a long paste like that
<supermun> bobo37774: Gona access again to be sure
<bobo37774> supermun: what chat client are using?
<supermun> On here?
<bobo37774> supermun: yeah
<supermun> iPad app
<humungulous> jupiter20: youre gonna be muzzled for like 10 minutes now
<appletproblem> can i make unitys sound applet default over gnome3ś sound applet?? after installing the gnome3 packages i think it replaced the good one..
<supermun> Colloquies
<bobo37774> supermun: oh. do you see my pm?
<zeta-> zykotick9: No -- it has worked on this setup, and I have an ext monitor :-)
<humungulous> or not
<zykotick9> zeta-: ok.  Well, best of luck.
<zeta-> zykotick9: thanks.
<appletproblem> darn. guess ill just keep messin around trying to figure it out..
<Jupiter20> anyone here think they could help me figure out why my ubuntu system will not boot?
<rhom> How to install firefox 8 in lucid(10.04)??
<appletproblem> jupiter20: what does it do if you try to boot it normally??
<Jupiter20> when i boot it normaly it fails to boot and the screen stops booting
<Jupiter20> i have the boot.log file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853697/
<Jupiter20> it gives me one error about stopping automatic crash report generation
<Jupiter20> i am running a new install of ubuntu on this computer latest official version. 11.10
<humungulous> the boot.log excerpt you posted doesnt include the point of the crash
<Jupiter20> ok, is there another log file that i could look at for answers?
<humungulous> hang on i am googling
<humungulous> were you able to remove apport
<xubuntu> bobo37774, I have been following along. Never extracted a tarball myself.. Is it.. install checkinstall, extract tarball to say desktop; cd to desktop; then run configure file; then run make file, then run makeinstall, and finally run checkinstall?
<Kartagis> !pangolic
<Jupiter20> well i didnt remove apport but i noticed in my apport config file its set to 0 witch means its off
<bobo37774> xubuntu: no checkinstall is used in place of makeinstall
<Jupiter20> should i try fully removing apport
<humungulous> do apt-get purge apport
<xubuntu> bobo37774, OK
<diverdude> How do i install a .deb package?
<huttan> diverdude: dpkg -i package.deb
<BlueWolf> Hi, Does anyone know what the Linux Mint channel is?
<huttan> diverdude: most times u need sudo in front. sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<xubuntu> bobo37774, Thank you
<bobo37774> xubuntu: Your welcome
<diverdude> thx
<Jupiter20> ok, i just removed apport
<Jupiter20> i did a purge i mean
<appletproblem> jupiter20: does these two commands help??
<appletproblem> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.broken
<Jupiter20> my xorg should be working fine
<appletproblem> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zykotick9> !mint | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jupiter20> i am currently logged in to graphical desktop via the failsafe boot option
<Jupiter20> let me try and reboot the system not that i have purged apport
<diverdude> huttan: how do i see what files a deb pack installed?
<Jupiter20> i will try and boot as normal mode be right back
<appletproblem> it says put those in when it crashes with ctrl+alt+F7
<humungulous> Jupiter20: some of the discussion that i see says removing apport works while other says its a red herring
<humungulous> oops, he left
<huttan> diverdude: how do you mean?
<huttan> diverdude: dpkg -c package.deb will give u a list of what it contains
<huttan> diverdude: u can also try dpkg -L package
<humungulous> so
<Jupiter20> hello, im back again.
<humungulous> and
<Jupiter20> Apport didnt seem to be the problem stopping it from booting
<humungulous> meh
<humungulous> thats what was suggested in the discussion on the boards
<Jupiter20> it no longer shows the red flaged error about it
<humungulous> that the apport message is circumstantial
<humungulous> and its something else like a video driver or other fundamental issue
<Jupiter20> but ubuntu still fails to boot, it just stops loading anything and nothing starts.
<appletproblem> jupiter: it does seem like a graphics thing to me.. is it nvida?
<Jupiter20> its strange that the failsafe mode will load everything fine?
<Jupiter20> yes, i have a new nvidia card
<humungulous> thats the next most likely culprit
<Jupiter20> this is a brand new build so all the hardware is new
<Linskyrate> how do i unlock an Xorg lock?
<Jupiter20> ok, let me play around with my nvidia drivers, one moment. good sudgestion
<humungulous> nomodeset
<humungulous> Jupiter20: add nomodeset as an additional kernel directive at grub
<Jupiter20> k
<zeta-> Is there a 3rd-party driver for intel 945 graphics cards?
<Linskyrate> i have a Xorg lock and cannot start X in my linux 2.6.. howto remove that lock?
<humungulous> Linskyrate: do you have a file /tmp/.X0-lock
<Linskyrate> will check,,
<Linskyrate> humungulous, nope
<gr0gmint> Hi, im trying to set up vpn with pptpclient, and i want to do some custom routing... i have made this iptables, so that the box should accept incoming connections on VPN, without having it as default route: http://pastebin.com/6KWHKiT1 ... But it doesn't respond to pings or anything....  : ( :( :(
<syddraf> I had two hard drives in RAID1, but when I rebooted Xubuntu, the device under /dev no longer exists and nautilus shows two drives instead of the one. Do I need to set something to run in order to recognize the raid devices?
<gr0gmint> *iptables script
<humungulous> dunno then
<appletproblem> jupiter: still there?
<Jupiter20> yes
<appletproblem> jupiter: u could try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<appletproblem> jupiter: then. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<appletproblem> that should help insure the right drivers are loading for the nvida card..
<wyst> Hi everybody, I have problems installing the proprietary FGRLX drivers for my amd a4 3400 on ubuntu 11.10, can anyone help me plz? =)
<Jupiter20> k, brb rebooting
<brerrabbit> can you enable multiple users to have common access through ssh (including write access) to a shared directory in a users home directory?
<lng> ping zeta-
<ikonia> brerrabbit: yes, it's just a standard permissions model
<brerrabbit> yes one would think....but im having fits here
<zeta-> pong
<nathan___> im trying to install ubuntu alternative
<brerrabbit> ikonia: basically Im trying to just enable multiple developers access to a virtual host, and allow write access, but adding that user to the appt group does not allow access
<nathan___> but when it trys to install grub in mbr its trying to install to sda not sde
<nathan___> why is that?
<brerrabbit> creating a new group breaks apache
<ikonia> nathan___: unless you configure it to not use the primary disk it will install to the primary disk, sda
<ikonia> brerrabbit: it's hard to help without understanding how you've got your permissions laid out
<nathan___> ikonia: it doesn't give me a option to change it ?
<nathan___> ikonia: i have install to sde
<nathan___> grub-installer /dev/sde in terminal?
<ikonia> nathan___: I'm not sure it the alternative does give you an option, but I'm pretty sure it does if you select "custom" in the disk layout
<brerrabbit> ikonia: from ls -al:
<brerrabbit> drwxr-xr-x 8 steve developers 4096 Feb 23 01:06 dev/
<ikonia> brerrabbit: please don't flood the channel
<ikonia> brerrabbit: use a pastebin if you want to share a paste
<brerrabbit> 1 line is  a flood?
<ikonia> brerrabbit: no, I didn't know if you where going to post more
<brerrabbit> sorry..didnt know that.
<ikonia> brerrabbit: that one line tells me nothing, so I was expecting more
<brerrabbit> theoretically "steve" and every other user should have access to that dir no?
<brerrabbit> dev
<brerrabbit> sure
<ikonia> brerrabbit: no, just steve has write access
<ikonia> brerrabbit: everyone else is read
<brerrabbit> ah...so all developers have only read access.
<ikonia> brerrabbit: yes
<brerrabbit> ok..ill go back to it. Thank you.
<Jupiter20> ok, im back again.
<nrdb> A while ago I experimented with xen ... never used it thou... now after an update, evertime I reboot it complanes "An error occurred while mounting /proc/xen"  " Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery" ... :-( ... who do I stop this?  I have removed most packages to do with xen.
<Jupiter20> Good and bad news. Good news is my normal kernel loaded with the nomodeset option  at boot in grub
<appletproblem> any luck jupiter?
<ikonia> nrdb: look if there is a reference in /etc/fstab
<Jupiter20> but, when it loads its at a much lower resolution?
<appletproblem> still no normal boot tho huh??
<Jupiter20> so does this mean its a nvidia driver issue?
<faLUCE> (oneiric) hi. I can see a http videostream with gnome-mediaplayer. Unfortunately, if I try to see it with the web plugin (gecko-mediaplayer 1.0.4) it fills a cache for a long time before displaying the video. How can I solve that?
<faLUCE> (oneiric) hi. I can see a http videostream with gnome-mediaplayer. Unfortunately, if I try to see it with the web plugin (gecko-mediaplayer 1.0.4) it fills a cache for a long time before displaying the video (which is therefore delayed). How can I solve that?
<appletproblem> ill keep checkin it out in the forums..
<syddraf> Would a failing hard drive in a RAID array cause the controller to disassociate the drives?
<ikonia> syddraf: depends on the controller, but yes
<nathan___> take tow!
<ikonia> nathan___: I'm sorry, what ?
<nathan___> ikonia: un plugged other disk going to reinstall
<nathan___> :(
<iceroot> if i use a 64bit kernel with a 32bit userland is it correct that i can address more then 4gb but only the amount of 32bit for a program in userland? or does the complete userland only sees 4gb ram?
<Jupiter20> i have a brand new nvidia card. do you think maybe its so new the latest drivers dont support it as well?
<syddraf> ikonia: Faaaantastic. I ran gsmartcontrol and apparently one of the drives is about to fail. And I just got the RAID set up last week too. =X
<ikonia> iceroot: your 32bit application will be limited, not the whole of userland
<iceroot> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> junglist_cz: research it
<Seven_Six_Two> not sure why, but I can't play avi in any video players that I try. vlc, totem, mplayer, xine. some play audio, some crash when making full screen. i have 2gb ram. nvidia 6800 with the recommended drivers.
<ikonia> junglist_cz: oops, sorry, not you
<ikonia> Jupiter20: research it
<iceroot> !codecs | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iceroot> Seven_Six_Two: avi is just a container and not a real video-format
<ft_mn> Hello, I have the $FILE='my file' variable which contains a file name.. the $FILE changes all the time so i want to put the '\' before every ' ' char in order to can use it with the mv command?? how is possible to put \ before every space character? it has to be something with sed right?
<Lint> how to detect kernel module name from boot message?
<Seven_Six_Two> iceroot, I know. I've got restricted-extras installed. gstreamer and libxine1 as well.
<iceroot> Seven_Six_Two: sometimes "file file.avi" can tell you what codec is used
<ft_mn> Or at least I want somehow to be able to rename the file with a string contained in a variable without to care about the space
<ikonia> Lint: it's not shown in the boot message unless you explicitly call it
<Atlantic777> what is the smallest iso for offline ubuntu install?
<Atlantic777> alternate has full desktop?
<syddraf> ft_mn: You can just wrap it in ""
<ikonia> Lint: you may see errors if one is called wrongly (eg: quite common with some iptables modules)
<ikonia> Atlantic777: 700MB, the standard dekstop install
<Atlantic777> ikonia: nothing smaller? :/
<nathan___> how can install desktop without libre office and some of the other bloat?
<thevinci> looking for some help with Precise Pangolin Alpha, and multi monitor issues
<ikonia> Atlantic777: no, as you need the packages to install, so you either need a small boot CD and online access, or the online content on a cd, which is the standard install CD
<ikonia> thevinci: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ft_mn> syddraf: what do you mean? i want to do: mv *txt $FILE.txt ....  But what if $FILE= "name with spaces"
<llutz> ft_mn: FILE=${FILE// /_}
<ikonia> nathan___: just remove what you don't want
<thevinci> no is on there
<nrdb> A while ago I experimented with xen ... never used it thou... now after an update, evertime I reboot it complanes "An error occurred while mounting /proc/xen"  " Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery" ... :-( ... how do I stop this?  I have removed most packages to do with xen.
<nathan___> ikonia: ok :) know anything about ssd optimization?
<Atlantic777> nathan___: I'm looking for that too, please ping me if you find out something.
<thevinci> never mind, got an answer thanks
<zykotick9> nrdb: check if it's being called from /etc/fstab, comment it out if you don't use xen
<llutz> ft_mn: FILE=${FILE// /\\ }    sry  1st replaces space by underscore
<ikonia> nathan___: just use ext4 with trim support to get a basic install, it will work fine, then you can do any specific tuning you want later
<ft_mn> llutz: let me check it plz
<ikonia> nrdb: I told you to check /etc/fstab - have you done that
<Seven_Six_Two> iceroot, ok, it's an xvid file. I can play them on 11.10 on my laptop, but not 11.10 on my desktop. both show direct rendering enabled with glxinfo | grep direct. laptop can play with any media player windowed for fullscreen. desktop only plays windowed with dragon and vlc. everything freezes or crashes fullscreen, saying out of resources. I have nvidia 6800 gtoc and 2gb ram. I should be able to play a video
<Lint> how to blacklist a module?
<ikonia> !blacklist | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<llutz> Lint: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/whatever.conf  "blacklist modname"
<nt51> Anyone here?
<ikonia> nrdb: many people
<llutz> nope, just 1521 ghosts
<ikonia> nt51: many people
<zykotick9> Seven_Six_Two: try using a different VideoOutput (depends on media player how it's done) examples would be x11, xv, gl
<Atlantic777> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mehdi_> can sb help me with this link http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html i cant run repo coomand in this page wat shoudl i do?
<ikonia> mehdi_: what are you actually having problems with
<ft_mn> llutz: yes thats what I was trying to do... Thank you man!
<mehdi_> i cant run the command turns to repo
<d4nt3> help me...i can't install linux mint 12 KDE...ubiquity crash often
<ikonia> mehdi_: read the first line in the that guide
<nt51> Alright, I'm running on a MacMini4,1. Just got done installing Ubuntu 11.10, everything works except the video drivers. The nvidia drivers worked perfectly out of the box in the liveCD but on the actual HD install, it does not. Does anyone have a solution to this? On a previous install, if I were to download the official 320M drivers, the display would not function at all.
<ikonia> d4nt3: use the mint syupport resources, not ubuntu
<ikonia> !mint > d4nt3
<ubottu> d4nt3, please see my private message
<llutz> ft_mn: np
<d4nt3> help me...i can't install linux mint 12 KDE...ubiquity crash often...pm me please...i can't understand
<ikonia> d4nt3: use the mint syupport resources, not ubuntu
<ikonia> !mint > d4nt3
<nt51> I had to use the recovery boot option to get the system to boot, just removed the recovery command in grub.
<ikonia> d4nt3: read the private message ubottu just sent you about how to access the mint irc channel
<mehdi_> ikonia, when i run rrpo gives me this error : No command 'repo' found, did you mean:
<mehdi_>  Command 'rep' from package 'rep' (universe)
<mehdi_>  Command 'repl' from package 'nmh' (universe)
<mehdi_>  Command 'repl' from package 'mailutils-mh' (universe)
<ikonia> mehdi_: READ the first line of that guide
<lakitu> hello - first off, i have aphasia so communication is difficult, but this is important, so: when my new install (for which i am trying to restore my home partiition on) boots, it says "cannot mount /etc/fstab:" i think, which is very confusing - if i do mount the home partition via fstab it will not boot up properly & just hangs
<ikonia> lakitu: it doesn't say cannot mount /etc/fstab - get the correct error and we can help you
<lakitu> yes it does
<lakitu> & there is a fstab: directory in my /etc folder
<nt51> I haven't seen any threads on the forum saying anything about 320M drivers for the Mac Mini mid-2010 model.
<ikonia> lakitu: no it doesn't
<ikonia> lakitu: fstab is a file (not a directory) in /etc
<lakitu> i know - it is both on mine
<ikonia> lakitu: fstab is not mounted, it's used to tell the system what to mount
<nrdb> zykotick9, ikonia, I had checked /etc/fstab ... but did it again ... I must have missed it the first time... it gone now and everything is fine ... thanks.
<lakitu> i dont' kno wwhy
<lakitu> i know
<ikonia> lakitu: it can't be both
<lakitu> ikonia: it is a "fstab:" directory
<mehdi_> ikonia, i red it how can i install git or repo on ubuntu?
 * truexfan81 is away: Away From Computer
<ikonia> lakitu: then you have messed your system up - re-install it
<ikonia> !away > Tristam
<ubottu> Tristam, please see my private message
<lakitu> dang
<ikonia> doh
<d4nt3> how to connect to irc.spotchat.org?:
<ikonia> d4nt3: join #freenode and ask for help
<lakitu> any other possibilities, such is difficult with agnosia/aphasia
<ikonia> lakitu: no - fstab cannot be a directory and nothing will do this beyond a user actually doing this
<nt51> anyone have any suggestions for me? I'd really like to get my display drivers working..
<ikonia> nt51: use the additional drivers tool to enable the nvidia modules
<lakitu> it is possible i screwd it up, but it does say "error mounting /etc/fstab:"
<lakitu> when i boot
<d4nt3> no answer from #freenodde
<ikonia> nt51: do not get external ones
<ikonia> d4nt3: you waited less than 8 seconds for a response
<ikonia> d4nt3: please wait a reasonable ammount of imt
<ikonia> time
<ikonia> lakitu: re-install your OS
<nt51> ikonia: the only drivers seen in there are the broadcom drivers. I can't get my display working properly without the nomodeset boot option which disables the built in ones.
<ikonia> nt51: please open a termainal and pastebin the output of "lspci"
<lakitu> ikonia: if it repeats, what could be a cause?
<lakitu> you're a regular john henry
<ikonia> lakitu: it won't repeat - the only way that can happen is a user has manually done this
<d4nt3> i wait more than 10 seconds...and i still get no answer...
<ikonia> d4nt3: ok, bye then
<hiexpo> lspci | pastebinit
<lakitu> what is the basic procedure for restoring my home partition - just mount it?
<nt51> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/ySL1a39e
<ikonia> lakitu: if you still have the partition, yes
<gaby> hello every body - i need to print using HP 5200L printer and i cant
<gaby> any help?
<lakitu> ikonia: ANYthing else - install updates first, package readings first, - ?
<ikonia> lakitu: no
<lakitu> markings
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> thanks
<ikonia> nt51: ok, so that should show an nvidia module in the additional drivers tool
<hiexpo> gaby, you have hplip
<gaby> hiexpo, i dont know
<nt51> ikonia: the only available driver that appears is the Broadcom STA driver.
<nt51> which is already enabled
<hiexpo> gaby open terminal and type sudo apt-get install hplip
<ikonia> nt51: that's most odd
<hiexpo> brb
<gaby> hiexpo -i did - and ?
<ikonia> if you boot your system from your hard disk, does the dekstop work
<supermun> Thanks for al the help ubuntu room
<supermun> Thanks bobo
<supermun> And everyone else
<nt51> ikonia: I generally have to use the recovery boot option, and just edit out "ro recovery" from the loader to get to a desktop. nomodeset in the non-recovery boot option does not affect anything, and booting normally will get me a proper screen resolution, but I will simply see a few lines of static colours.
<supermun> Night
<bobo37774> later everyone
<FloodBot1> supermun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> nt51: as in do you get a desktop up at all ?
<bobo37774> supermun: welcome
<ikonia> nt51: ok, while in recovery mode do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
 * miadbahrami INVITE all #sepia
<nt51> ikonia: the file does not exit
<nt51> exist*
<ikonia> miadbahrami: please don't do that again
<ikonia> nt51: that's a good thing
<gaby> any body can help me with printing please
<gaby> iam using ubuntu 11.10 and  i need to print on HP 5200L and i cant - i dont know why ?
<Atlantic777> gaby: is the printer recognised?
<gaby> yes
<nt51> alright, what am I supposed to do? I'm stuck at a 1024x768 screen resolution on my 24" display..
<Atlantic777> gaby: what actually happens? You click on a print button and... ?
<gaby> pending till held
<Jupiter20> d4nt3
<ikonia> nt51: sorry was just doing something else
<ikonia> nt51: ok, well, I'm a bit worried why there is no nvidia option offered in the additional drivers tool, that's not the best sign
<ikonia> nt51: how old is this mac ?
<nt51> MacMini4,1. bought it in April 2011.
<nt51> mid-2010 model (unibody w/ DVD drive)
<ikonia> nt51: ok, so should be reasonably old in terms of bleeding edge support
<nt51> ikonia: http://i.imgur.com/o8UQh.png this is what I see when I go to Additonal Drivers
<ikonia> nt51: that is odd
<nt51> the Live CD had perfect support for this display
<nt51> compiz even worked in the Live CD
<ikonia> nt51: well, at least you know the Noevo drivers have some support (that's what the livecd is using)
<ikonia> nt51: the choice is either a.) try to use the Noevo drivers b.) try to use the nvidia ones packaged by ubuntu
<L3top_> nouveau
<nt51> ikonia: is there a way I can reactive the Noevo driver?
<faLUCE> (oneiric) hi. I can see a http videostream with gnome-mediaplayer. Unfortunately, if I try to see it with the web plugin (gecko-mediaplayer 1.0.4) it fills a cache for a long time before displaying the video (which is therefore delayed). How can I solve that?
<L3top_> I can probably answer some of this
<ikonia> nt51: sure, it "should" detect it, but clearly it's not, so you'll need to make an /etc/X11/xorg.conf and hard code it
<nt51> ikonia: and just how do I do that?
<L3top_> I assume someone is attempting to load nvidia from a live cd via remastersys or something?
<ikonia> L3top_: no
<L3top_> ok.
<Creeper> ?
<gfasdhvfabcvhjwe> h
<Creeper> Oh boy
<ikonia> nt51: Xorg -configure should generate a template xorg.conf file for you
<gfasdhvfabcvhjwe> What happens if I ask to ask within to ask inside to ask?
<ikonia> gfasdhvfabcvhjwe: you get kicked for trying to be smart/funny in a technical support channel
<Creeper> finally
<Creeper> ppl
<nt51> ikonia: and I would need to kill X before I do this, right?
<ikonia> nt51: yes
<ja1lulu> Has anyone tried Terminator!?!?
<gfasdhvfabcvhjwe> I have questions!!!!
<nt51> ikonia: alright, I'll be back in a couple minutes
<ikonia> ja1lulu: Terminator?
<ikonia> nt51: no problem
<ikonia> gfasdhvfabcvhjwe: please ask
<gfasdhvfabcvhjwe> fgsdfgsdfh: just ask
<hiexpo> ja1lulu, what about terminator ?
<ikonia> gfasdhvfabcvhjwe: last warning, if you have questions, just ask them
<ja1lulu> ikonia:it is a terminal with opion to open many windows in the same tab
<ikonia> ja1lulu: thank you
<ja1lulu> hiexpo: i am not able to split a window now!
<ja1lulu> i was able 2 do it before
<gfasdhvfabcvhjwe> What version of Linus is Linus Trovalds using?
<ikonia> gfasdhvfabcvhjwe: this channel is for ubuntu technical support questions only
<ikonia> gfasdhvfabcvhjwe: if your questions is not an ubuntu technical support question, it is not suitable for this channel
<hiexpo> gfasdhvfabcvhjwe, this is ubuntu just google linux kernel
<sid04081985> hi
<Saik> hello, i was curious, know a good list of ubuntu compatible gui variants? i'm not much into gnome classic or unity
<L3top_> Anyone using mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com <distro> main restricted universe multiverse (for instance) or have opinions on its functionality over default repositories?
<sid04081985> can anyone help me with the live usb logging in prblem
<nt51> ikonia: alright, killed X, gonna try to make the template
<ikonia> L3top_: what ??? functionality over default repos ?
<ikonia> L3top_: it's a mirror of the default repo
<ikonia> L3top_: nothing more
<L3top_> Locality
<sid04081985> hi all
<L3top_> speed
<sid04081985> is there anyone using ubuntu with live USB
<sid04081985> ??
<ikonia> L3top_: it will depend on your connection more than the mirrors, but the experience will be different for everyone depending on their network and load on the mirror
<nt51> ikonia: I opened the generated X config, what do I do from here?
<hiexpo> ja1lulu, that is weird should be able to right clickinthe terminaland split never had a problemthere
<zabomber> is there a tool for rsync for the web i.e. i want to check a local file against http://server/file.zip ?
<zabomber> rsync would replicate only the changes
<ikonia> nt51: have a look inside it (pastebin it if you want) lets see what options it created
<zabomber> can i do that across the web?
<mikodo> Saik, do you mean different Desktops other than Gnome3/Unity...
<Saik> yes
<Saik> or a different custom build, might just be the design if not the core of it
<mikodo> Saik, If you have Ubuntu installed now, read up on Xubuntu, which uses the Xfce destop. If you like that, you can install the Xubuntu desktop on top of Ubuntu by sudo apt-get install Xubuntu, and boot into that Xubuntu to try it.
<syddraf> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Saik> hmm one possibility
<mikodo> Saik, I meant Code... Sudo apt-get install Xubuntu-desktop
<nt51> ikonia: I took a look inside it, and it does show Card0 as using the nouveau driver (which I am assuming is the 320M device) and another device using the fbdev driver.
<ikonia> nt51: intesting, two devices.
<ikonia> nt51: put that file into /etc/X11 - so you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ikonia> nt51: reboot, and lets see what it finds
<nt51> ikonia: alright, will do. be back in a few.
<Vilain> salut!
<nt51> just rebooted, still stuck at 1024x768 resolution and still had to use the nomodeset boot option
<c1ph3r2> unity vs shell ?
<Kartagis> if I install a smb shared printer, will it still be prone to subnet restrictions?
<crizzy> unity <3
<nt51> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/jMH3cDxv <-- xorg.conf contents
<ikonia> nt51: give me amoment please, just doing something else
<stephenh> Kartagis: eh?
<c1ph3r2> crizzy: like seriously unity sucs imhao
<stephenh> c1ph3r2: yeaz
<stephenh> gs ftw \o/
<crizzy> i got epilepsy with constantly changing apps with that top corner in gnome-shell
<crizzy> but it's ok. unity is just nicer
<Kartagis> stephenh: I'm on a 10.18 subnet, and my other subnet colleagues aren't allowed to access my shares. is that still the case in case of a printer?
<NyLes> what does vt.handoof=7 do?
<stephenh> Kartagis: are they using smb to print?  does anyone still use smb to print?   don't people use cups + ipp or something ?
<NyLes> what does vt.handoff=7 do?
 * stephenh hasn't configed a printer in ages 
<Kartagis> stephenh: what are my other options for a print server?
<stephenh> what are you sharing with?
<stephenh> linux?  windows?  both?
<stephenh> are you sharing a printer connected via usb?
<NyLes> what does vt.handoff=7 do?
<ikonia> nt51: that xorg suggests you have multiple screens connected
<nt51> ikonia: I only have 1 display connected, which is my Acer X223w monitor
<ikonia> nt51: interesting it's detected your other outputs as active
<supermun> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I would like to remove icons from the status bar at the top of the screen. Is that possible?
<ikonia> nt51: that doesn't mean it's right, just unusual
<ikonia> nt51: how does it look when you boot it up with this config ?
<nt51> ikonia: without nomodeset, I cannot see anything - no terminal output, no desktop - just a few lines of static color. with nomodeset, I'm stuck at a 1024x768 screen resolution
<supermun> Can the envelope on the taskbar be removed in ubuntu 11.10?
<nt51> on the Live CD, even with nomodeset enabled, the display worked flawlessly
<Guest86740> Hello, I am using natty 32 bit and I wanted to change the background pattern in nautilus, I dragged and it showed the pattern successfully, but I again reopened nautilus, it shows like this http://imagebin.org/200356 [it has got tiled] I dont want it that way.
<scarleo> NyLes, read first answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32999/what-is-vt-handoff-7-parameter-in-grub-cfg
<ikonia> nt51: that is frustrating
<NyLes> scarleo: yeah thanks..
<ikonia> nt51: can you boot from a livecd, look in the xorg log and see what video driver it's picked up, look for the nouveau or vesa lines
<nt51> ikonia: where is the xorg log stored?
<ikonia> nt51: /var/log
<nt51> alright, will do that now
<ikonia> nt51: sorry it's dragging out
<darbe> webcam disappear
<darbe> :S:S
<kk23> i want to clone disk but i got this problem how to fix this and cloning regularly http://i40.tinypic.com/35avgpy.png
<Guest86740> help needed for background pattern "malfunction"
<ikonia> kk23: I don't see a problem ? just a screen shot of a partition table
<kk23> sorry wrong image
<mi3> Hello, I am using natty 32 bit and I wanted to change the background pattern in nautilus, I dragged and it showed the pattern successfully, but I again reopened nautilus, it shows like this http://imagebin.org/200356 [it has got tiled] I dont want it that way.
<mi3> anyone?
<supermun> Guess it cant be done :(
<dwatkins> mi3: what way would you like it? Does it make sense to use a larger image consisting of the smaller one tiled several times?
<nt51> ikonia: I'm in the liveCD environment, took a look at the log and it is indeed using the nouveau module
<kk23> http://i42.tinypic.com/2emefmd.png
<kk23> i got this problem
<mi3> dwatkins maybe that is good idea
<kk23> how to make clone disk without this
<ikonia> nt51: that's useful to know, so I wonder why the livecd is picking it up, but not the install
<mi3> dwatkins, but still wont that work? that wallpaper resolution is 1024*768 aint that enough instead of tiled ones?
<ziwaphi> hi there
<dwatkins> mi3: what would you like to achieve?
<ikonia> kk23: did you clone it to a disk of the same size ?
<mi3> dwatkins, a single untiled complete background pattern
<kk23> i think
<dwatkins> mi3: a great big tux filling the window, I assume :)
<kk23> i am not sure
<ikonia> kk23: a yes/no answer would be good
<mi3> dwatkins, yeah
<kk23> i think yes
<kk23> i work on 3 disks
<nt51> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/vhkeQBJD this is the full Xorg.0.log output.
<kk23> one sata 320Gb and other ata 320GB and another sata 250Gb
<mi3> dwatkins, why does nautilus tile that wallpaper? is it a glitch?
<dwatkins> mi3: I gather nautilus tiles all background images
<dwatkins> mi3: you might be able to hack it not to, though... there's a nautilus.css file, but I'm not sure how it works.
<mi3> dwatkins, where is it
<dwatkins> mi3: I don't know, it looks like it lives inside a theme directory if you're using one with Nautilus.
<nt51> ikonia: gonna try this one last time, hopefully it'll work
<dwatkins> mi3: this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84130/how-to-change-the-nautilus-background-image
<mi3> dwatkins: i have gtk2 wait i will try it out
<mi3> dwatkins, i does not mention anything about the pattern or its size and there is no option for tiled background
<mi3> dwatkins i think I may have found a site
<dwatkins> mi3: I guess you could compare other Nautilus themes for that file
<dwatkins> aha please share, mi3
<mi3> share what
<nt51> ikonia: as it appears, the install is using the VESA driver while the liveCD is using the nouveau driver. would changing the VESA device in xorg.conf to nouveau possibly fix it?
<dwatkins> mi3: the link, I'm curious
<mi3> dwatkins here you go http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/143124-full-rendering-wallpaper-nautilus.html
<dyd> i have to use uinetbootin to install from usb, i plugged my usb by the program won't see it. How to mount it ?
<dwatkins> thanks mi3
<NyLes> nt51: what is your video card?
<nt51> NyLes: nVidia geforce 320M in a MacMini4,1
<mi3> can you pls try to add some wallpaper[png] as a nautilus background dwatkins , then apply it then again go to the folder and show me how it looks
<dwatkins> mi3: I'm not in front of an Ubuntu system right now, but can give it a try in the next day or so
<mi3> dwatkins, not just a pattern, any nice wallpaper, try it then pls tell me the result, is it similar to mine?
<mi3> ok no problem
<mi3> dwatkins, is it the same nick u use in IRC?
<dwatkins> mi3: in IRC?
<mi3> yeah in irc, do u use the same nickname>
<dwatkins> mi3: as what? This is IRC unless irssi has magically started bnitlbee and confused me ;)
<dwatkins> *bitlbee
<mi3> do u use the nickname"dwatkins" in ubuntu  IRC everytime?
<dwatkins> mi3: yes
<mi3> ok then tell me in a day or 2
<dwatkins> ok mi3
<mi3> I wont change my nickname ok dwatkins
<mi3> I want to download a video whose size is >100 Mib[just taking an example} and I would like to download that via wget from command line. I also want to pause the download half way while it is being downloaded but it should still be Resumable! How can I do that?
<Engin> i've installed ubuntu-desktop on a server to tet something, now i want to remove it and all its dependencies which are not necessary anymore...
<iceroot> !purekde | Engin
<ubottu> Engin: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Engin> it's annoying to see firefox and thunderbird being upgraded during a system upgrade
<iceroot> Engin: use that link but dont use the last command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Engin> ok
<mosno> is setting APT::Install-Recommends "false" a bad idea on Ubuntu?
<mosno> ie. does it break stuff
<iceroot> mosno: why you want that?
<Nunus> mi3: http://www.go2linux.org/limit_rate_resume_downloads_wget ?
<mosno> iceroot, because installing apt-file is pulling in crazy stuff like build-essential
<Defuera> hi, i've installed ubuntu 11.10 on clearly formatted hard disc, so there a problem if I restart the system, it just frezes. On shut down or hibernation there's no problems, can anyone help me please
<Engin> iceroot: manual removal ? doesn't look like very neat
<iceroot> Engin: but that is the way
<Engin> iceroot: why can't i just reverse ubuntu-desktop installation ?
<iceroot> Engin: because its just a metapackage
<Engin> ok
<iceroot> mosno: and its listed as recommend?
<mi3> Nunus: will it work on a youtube site? How do I get that download link of the youtube video in the 1st place?
<nt51> ikonia: I just booted my Ubuntu installation without the nomodeset boot option, and it did load the desktop. However, I did not see any output even though I removed the "quiet splash" commands, and the nouvaeu driver appears to be working fine
<iceroot> mosno: there is "youtube-dl" which is downloading videos from youtube on the shell
<nt51> only sometimes will the desktop actually load.
<iceroot> mosno: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> mi3: there is "youtube-dl" which is downloading videos from youtube on the shell
<mosno> iceroot, directly or indirectly, yes
<mosno> iceroot, i know setting that fixes my problem, but i know how if you tweak Ubuntu too hard it can break
<mosno> eg. something might be relying on the default behavor
<mosno> behaviour*
<iceroot> mosno: you can disable recommends just for one command
<Defuera> i googled for a long time, no answer, if not here then where?
<mosno> iceroot, i know
<iceroot> mosno: but normally there is a reason for that setting and i bet setting that globally will break some stuff
<mosno> iceroot, it's the same in debian, except setting it doesn't break anything
<Defuera> pls)
<ber> can you help me? my mouse pointer is a big square and sometime context menu are blank.
<mi3> trying it iceroot 1 question does  youtube-dl work along with wget ?
<JulianoAlberto> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu freshly out of the box and was wondering if anyone could help me ). Is it possible to move the notifications of the message-center to another position on the screen?
<iceroot> mosno: it should not break something but i would not trust that. its not a very well tested case
<mosno> iceroot, ok
<iceroot> mi3: you dont need wget
<iceroot> mi3: its using an own python-implementation for downloading
<mi3> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> mi3: really worth a look
<phpn00b> damnit, seems I can't connect to ipv6 servers :(
<mi3> is youtube-dl in ubuntu repos iceroot?
<iceroot> mi3: yes
<param> join #webkit
<iceroot> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.08.04-1 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<iceroot> mi3: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<iceroot> mi3: it has many options, see "youtube-dl --help"
<mi3> thanks ubottu and iceroot[this ubottu is a really nice IRC bot man]
<mi3> ok wait installing in a flash
<ber> anyone available for my graphic card issue?
<iceroot> !anyone | ber
<ubottu> ber: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Nunus> ber: ask your question :)
<scotty^> mi3: use wget -c or wget --continue
<mi3> hey ber you should straight away ask the question just like you would have asked anybody else
<scotty^> The webserver will need to support regetting
<scotty^> See man wget for more info
<Defuera> anyone had a reboot problem?
<mi3> thanks for the suggestion scotty^
<iceroot> !anyone | Defuera
<ubottu> Defuera: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ber> Nunus, thank you. I have the mouse cursor as a big square filled of coloured dots. Sometime context menu are blank and when I write in a browser it seems that keyboard is not writing, but when I  select another windows the browser refreshes and show me that the keyboard was working.
<iceroot> there really should some actions if a questions is starting with "anyone"....
<Defuera> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nunus> ber: what's your GPU ?
<Defuera> hey, anyone had a reboot problem?
<ber> Nunus, ATI HD 4650
<mi3> iceroot you tried youtube-dl before? give me some examples then
<mi3> pls
<iceroot> mi3: youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrrSHi2d52E
<iceroot> Defuera: again, please ask a detailed questions and dont let us guess
<RawProduce> say I did a "sudo chmod u+w /etc/sudoers" and haven't set root's password, is there any way to recover?
<Defuera> hi, i've installed ubuntu 11.10 on clearly formatted hard disc, so there a problem if I restart the system, it just frezes. On shut down or hibernation there's no problems, can anyone help me please
<Nunus> ber: can you try to do : glxinfo | grep rendering in a terminal ?
<iceroot> Defuera: any error-messages? any usefull infos in /var/log/syslog?
<Defuera> should i give any other details?
<mi3> okay the thing is some videos have video quality 240 p, 360 p and so on but I dont see such option in youtube-dl wanna help me out iceroot?
<iceroot> mi3:     --max-quality FORMAT     highest quality format to download
<iceroot> mi3: see "youtube-dl --help"
<Defuera> i'm sorry i'm new to ubuntu, going to chek logs
<shelest> Hi there!
<iceroot> Defuera: no problem, that file normally contains usefull infos for issues like that
<shelest> I
<mi3> I saw that max quality section iceroot the problem is that if the video has 4 options 240p, 360p, 720p, and 1080p, and i only want the 720p video then?
<NyLes> can i still watch HD movies even if the driver i used for my graphics card is "nv" and not "nvidia"?
<shelest> m applying for a job and I have too fill out huuuge number of different webforms. Is there a way to make it easier and faster?
<Angablade> shelest, this is not the place for that.
<RawProduce> shelest: use iMacros for firefox?
<mi3> in youtube-dl, there is only highest or lowest quality iceroot can I select the one in between?
<shelest> can you please point me to the right place?
<iceroot> mi3: i would guess --max-quality 720p
<mi3> ok iceroot
<mi3> trying out
<azertyi> helllo buddy
<iceroot> mi3: but its just guessing, never tried that option, i only want audio
<Nunus> shelest: there's a firefox/google addon for that if I remember
<azertyi> how do to check how many CPU i got on my system ?
<mi3> ok
<azertyi> over command linee
<shelest> thanks Nunus. I will try them
<iceroot> azertyi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<scotty^> NyLes:  I theory you can still watch HD movies, althought it may depend on how powerful your GPU and CPU are.
<iceroot> azertyi: or "top" and press 1
<Nunus> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l if you just want the result
<NyLes> scotty^: ok thanks..
<iceroot> Nunus: you can directly grep processor /proc/cpuinfo instead if cat foo | grep
<iceroot> of
<azertyi> hi iceroot
<Nunus> iceroot: indeed :)
<scotty^> azertyi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<azertyi> i got this for cpuinfo  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/853829/
<azertyi> how many proc i got ?
<Nunus> azertyi:
<Nunus> grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<Nunus> it'll give you your number of proc
<iceroot> azertyi: you have 1 cpu and 4 cores
<azertyi> perfectly thanks iceroot
<iceroot> azertyi: or 1 cpu with 2 cores and hyperthreading
<azertyi> ok thanks
<iceroot> imo hypertrheading is producing one processor each in /proc/cpuinfo but intel xeon is quad-core cpu
<zabomber> strip lets me split a file in two based on a seperator?
<scotty^> azertyi:  It looks like you have a dual-core Xeon with HyperThreading.
<testlinux>  /msg NickServ identify c0nn3cted
<azertyi> thanks
<iceroot> testlinux: change the password fast
<iceroot> testlinux: also on your accounts where you are also using that password
<shomon> hi, is there a channel specifically about A/V tools on ubuntu?
<shomon> or does anyone here know a good DJ type open source software?
<shomon> for remixing
<shomon> I mean mixing...
<iceroot> !studio | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<iceroot> shomon: maybe some usefull infos there for you
<shomon> Thanks iceroot
<supermun> hello again, can someone recomend better fonts for the firefox browsing?
<RawProduce> why does virtualbox-guest-additions pull in virtualbox on LTS?
<shomon> from the list in ubuntustudio, looks like ardour and beast are what I want
<supermun> can anybody recomend font choices for firefox?
<zabomber> I have a filename that includes the whole path i.e. /usr/bin/file i want to change it to /usr/bin/new/file is there a quick way to do this or do i have to strip the string?
<scotty^> supermun: Have a look in Edit > Preferences > Content, althought in many cases it will depend on the CSS and/or HTML code on the website you are viewing.
<supermun> but whats a good choice?
<shomon> supermun, not comic sans ;)
<supermun> is really what im asking
<supermun> k
<supermun> lol
<RawProduce> zabomber: a single filename?
<FloodBot1> supermun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scotty^> lol shomon
<zabomber> RawProduce: yes. a single file name and /new/ is static
<RawProduce> zabomber: I don't understand the problem, if you want to change a string just type in what you want?
<RawProduce> what's the context?
<mi3> iceroot youtube-dl works nicely thanks for the help
<scotty^> a good choice?  Surely that's a personal preference.  It's like asking which web browser should I use, or which desktop should I use, or which Linux distribution should I use.
<mi3> I am also able to resume the download iceroot
<iceroot> mi3: great
<supermun> well, what
<zabomber> RawProduce. So the filename is in a variable. i.e. its a file in a directory. i want to move this file to another directory... a subdirectory of the original directory... so. i have /usr/bin/filename and i want to move it to /usr/bin/newfolder/filename . im trying to use copy()?
<supermun> well whats easy to read
<iceroot> mi3: its really a nice script and very powerfull
<zabomber> RawProduce: ^
<t432> Just installed wicd and will like replace the network manager with wicd so that on start up it wicd is used and not network manager. How can i do this?
<RawProduce> ah
<iceroot> mi3: but i am just using it for getting the audio
<Defuera> iceroot, i rebooted one more time, freez problem again, log sais nothing more then this:
<Defuera> Feb 23 15:04:35 denis-Inspiron-N5010 wpa_supplicant[978]: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 00:26:5a:9a:00:fe [GTK=TKIP]
<Defuera> Feb 23 15:06:04 denis-Inspiron-N5010 kernel: [ 1628.953457] init: tty4 main process (1013) killed by TERM signal
<Defuera> Feb 23 15:06:04 denis-Inspiron-N5010 kernel: [ 1628.953810] init: tty5 main process (1019) killed by TERM signal
<Defuera> Feb 23 15:06:04 denis-Inspiron-N5010 kernel: [ 1628.954148] init: tty2 main process (1029) killed by TERM signal
<FloodBot1> Defuera: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Defuera> Feb 23 15:06:04 denis-Inspiron-N5010 kernel: [ 1628.954497] init: tty3 main process (1030) killed by TERM signal
<RawProduce> zabomber: ${string/pattern/replacement}
<RawProduce> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/bash-string-manipulation/
<mi3> hey what happened to Defuera iceroot?
<mi3> iceroot?
<Defuera> iceroot, i rebooted one more time, freez problem again, log sais nothing more then this http://paste.ubuntu.com/853843/, does it tells something?
<al_> hi
<JulianoAlberto> !omgobuntu said that I have to  drag and drop a file on to the Unity Launcher ;O where can I find this unity launcher? =((
<ubottu> JulianoAlberto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> JulianoAlberto,  the left side row of icons is the launcher.
<al_> Anyone know where I can get an easy to install firewall for Ubuntu Studio?
<theadmin> al_: sudo apt-get install gufw
<Dr_willis> al_,  firewalling is built into the ubuntu disrto. install a front end to it.
<JulianoAlberto> ahhhh so simple... thank you Dr_willis!
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<al_> you guys rock.  thanks.
<Defuera> theadmin, whould you mind to help me a little bit? )
<Dr_willis> al_,  of course we could ask why you think you need a firewall. :)
<t432> Do I install Netowork Manager to install WCID?
<theadmin> Defuera: Um. I help when I can. If I can't, I don't help, so don't just randomly ask me
<t432> uninstall*
<Dr_willis> t432,  last time i installed wid. it automatically removed network manager. been ages ago.
<al_> I'm new to linux.  I looked at some reviews.  Reviews said antivirus isn't needed but I must add a firewall.
<theadmin> t432: You don't keep the two at the same time, bad idea, so yes, uninstall one of them to install another
<Defuera> theadmin, yes, sir(
<test1_> what is mean protocol mismatch in snort
<Dr_willis> al_,  i dont see the logic in that 'must add' since one is allready included. just not turned on. and not even sure why you would need it for common home ussage.
<theadmin> Defuera: Sorry, I can't help so I don't, nothing personal :D
<t432> theadmin: i've already install both.. can i just remove one of them without any sideeffects?
<Defuera> just joking )
<t432> installed*
<al_> I see I see.
<Dr_willis> work time. Back laters.
<theadmin> Dr_willis: (s)he might be on one of those ISPs clients of which get constantly DDoS'ed from some weird chinese IPs (I was on one of those a while ago, had to switch because of how annoying it was)
<theadmin> t432: Sure
<anselmooo> hello, I'm having problems mount a HFS partition with write support, I already disabled journaling but still cant write. can anyone help me?
<JulianoAlberto> lets say I am dragging a "ubuntu-software-center.desktop" file onto the launcher, will it overwrite the old used version and delete my by doing so my previously made configuration?
<Defuera> who helps me with reboot problem rules!
<theadmin> Defuera: What's the problem exactly?
<supermun> what are Ubuntu 11.10's shortkeys to manage the desktop?
<Defuera> when i restart ubuntu it frezes on Ubuntu logo screen and dont switch off or doing anything
<scotty^> supermun: Super+A will show Applications
<Defuera> ctrl+alt+F1 doesnt work, so i should shut it down by holding power botton
<ASAPASAPASAP> I don't see start menu anymore!!!!!!
<theadmin> Defuera: Cool, I think I know how to fix it. 1) Run "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" in a terminal, 2) Find a line saying something like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz" and change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz reboot=bios"
<tianmin> ？？？
<theadmin> ASAPASAPASAP: This ain't Windows, Ubuntu has NO start menu...
<theadmin> Defuera: After that, save the file and run "sudo update-grub"
<ASAPASAPASAP> help me ASAP
<theadmin> Defuera: After doing so, reboot in any way you can. On the next startup, it should act sanely
<scotty^> supermun: Super+F will show Files and Folders
<theadmin> !pm | supermun
<ubottu> supermun: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<scotty^> supermun: - See http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087 for a full list
<Defuera> i do it and respond if it helped
<supermun> ty
<supermun> what is super button? windows button?
<nathan___> im trying to share a folder by samba and want to writeable by all system users
<nathan___> how do I do that?
<scotty^> supermun: Yes, the windows button or the control key on a Mac
<theadmin> scotty^: I think Super on macs is "Cmd" (command, the weird button with some fly on it)
<MonkeyDust> ASAPASAPASAP: that's a long time you wait, to be asap
<ASAPASAPASAP> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/814/201202231925321280x1024.png/ See below on the bottom left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ikonia> ASAPASAPASAP: calm down please.
<theadmin> ASAPASAPASAP: Geez you're making a fuss out of nothing, just right-click the panel and add the menu back
<ASAPASAPASAP> the start menu disappeared
<ziwaphi> what is it that we must do charlie chang
<al_> Does compiz fusion work on xfce?
<theadmin> al_: Compiz works on any desktop environment, or even without a desktop environment.
<theadmin> al_: So yeah
<Guest85400> ?
<al_> Would you happen to have a link for documentation on how to get it to work on xfce?
<al_> I'm not having much luck.
<theadmin> al_: Eh what's the big deal, just add "compiz --replace" to your startup
<al_> I'll try that.
<ziwaphi> aowa
<scotty^> theadmin:  Ahh, yes, that's it.
<mosx1> need to change my ip config under ubuntu server
<mosx1> ifconfig ?
<mosx1> what about the gw ?
<theadmin> mosx1: route
<iceroot> mosx1: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 (change the ip to your gateway)
<ikonia> mosx1: change it in your interfaces file, so that if you reboot/down the interface it comes up with the new info
<ziwaphi> Jacob Zuma is feeling freeskyyyy
<mosx1> damn, I'm in a real hurry here
<theadmin> mosx1: ifconfig + route, or actually the "ip" command can deal with most of that.
<theadmin> ziwaphi: Stop this nonsense.
<mi3> iceroot thanks now i can even download which quality i want , youtube-dl is awesome!
<torgeir_> Im having issues with an ubuntu server that maxxing the gigabit ethernet card up to several minutes each day. How can i find out what kind of traffic this was and what process dit it? Any kind of logs i can check?
<iceroot> mi3: you are welcome
<ziwaphi> nonsense?
<iceroot> !ot | ziwaphi
<ubottu> ziwaphi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> torgeir_: netstat or nmap may be able to help, other than that not sure though
<mi3> iceroot: you wanna know how I can download a specific quality?
<iceroot> mi3: sure
<torgeir_> theadmin: That requires me to be standby and use the tools when it happend.. i need to go back in time :P
<theadmin> torgeir_: Hm well, all logs are under /var/log though that's not really helpful :D Sorry, not sure
<sally> hello
<anselmooo> hello, I'm having problems mount a HFS partition with write support, I already disabled journaling but still cant write. can anyone help me?
<mi3> iceroot: first tell youtube-dl to list out all the available formats of the video and for that issue the command http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK1EVhqlW-Y -F  [notify the -F iin the end]
<scotty^> What's up Sally?
<sally> hi scotty
<mosx1> somebody give me a quick reminder on vi ?
<mosx1> how to edit ?
<sally> nice to meet you
<anselmooo> mosx1 press I
<iceroot> mosx1: "i"
<anselmooo> (i)nsert
<Defuera> omg, it works !
<anselmooo> then esc to stop,  then :wq to write and quit
<mi3> iceroot: then youtube-dl wil list out the formats that look like  22:mp4 [720x1280] 35:flv[480x854]
<Defuera> theadmin, thx a lot, mate !
<scotty^> mosx1:  I prefer pico/nano
<theadmin> anselmooo: How are you mounting it? You might need to use the "rw" option explicitly, like this: "mount -o rw /dev/sdx5 /mnt" (command) or like this: "/dev/sdx /mnt hfsplus defaults,rw 0 0" (fstab)
<theadmin> Defuera: np
<meerkats> why does every time I open my home folder redirect me to nautilus?
<iceroot> mi3: ah ok and the names are always the same?
<Tyrope> Hello, I setup lamp-server^ earlier but instead of sending PHP errors to the browser it dumps it in /var/log/error.log.. anybody know how I send it back to the browser?
<mi3> iceroot: then to download that particular format ,just type in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK1EVhqlW-Y -F 35 [where 35 is the format you will be downloading]
<diogo_79> hi
<MonkeyDust> meerkats: nautilus is the application that shows your home folder
<mi3> you can add the -t so that it will give the title to the file iceroot
<iceroot> Tyrope: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini there is the error-handling (report errors or something like that)
<anselmooo> theadmin, a strange thing that happens is that if type sudo mkdir foo then I can write to it, but i want all users to be able to write
<ber> Nunus, sorry i recived a phone call :)
<mi3> you mean the name of that format?
<Defuera> now i'm going to tell the decision on forums, because there's lot of people waiting for the answer, that way you gonna get lot of points to your carma!
<sally> I downloaded linux ubuntu yesturday
<mi3> you mean the name of that format? iceroot?
<iceroot> mi3: yes
<theadmin> anselmooo: Hm, you probably need to use uid=, gid= or some umask thing.
<meerkats> MonkeyDust, but I am seeing everything as root, not as a regular user, and that doesnt allow me to access a new flashdrive (FAT32) I bought
<mi3> the format names will remain the same
<diogo_79> i am having some trouble in ubuntu server the alt gr is not working in the console can some one help me please?
<sally> I'm a total novice
<mi3> then to resume the download you again need to specify those format variables and it will resume[thats what i am doing]
<scotty^> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mi3> then to resume the download you again need to specify those format variables and it will resume[thats what i am doing] iceroot
<mosx1> vi save ?
<iceroot> mi3: good to know
<mosx1> :qs ?
<iceroot> mosx1: sounds like a good solution
<iceroot> mosx1: :wq
<mi3> iceroot i found it too easy dude
<ber> Nunus, direct rendering: Yes
<mayur> mouse cursor keeps on spinning when I open a folder.Can anyone help?
<Tyrope> iceroot: Thank you.
<Nunus> ber: No problem. Can you try to do : glxinfo | grep rendering in a terminal ?
<Nunus> Ok
<Nunus> that's weird !
<scotty^> !new | sally
<ubottu> sally: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<anselmooo> theadmin: when i try adding the file_umask=0111 option in fstab i get a "cannot parse options error"
<mi3> Nunus what is direct rendering? in your own words?
<sally> thank you
<nathan___> can you force a folder in inherit the group ?
<ber> Nunus, what do I have do to then?
<mosx1> ok, I changed the interfaces file, how do I restart the interface ?
<scotty^> sally:  Is there anything specific you need to know how to do right now?
<theadmin> mosx1: sudo ip link set eth0 down ; sudo ip link set eth0 up
<scotty^> !flash |sally
<ubottu> sally: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nunus> ber: It means that you have the proprietary drivers installed, so you can handle 3D rendering well.
<Nunus> Do you use Compiz or something ? Like 3D effects
<mi3> hmm
<mosx1> didn't work
<sally> scotty: no...I'm just curious about the different types of linux... Ubuntu seems kinda similar to mac and windows combined together
<ber> Nununs, but I don't :(
<sally> scotty: but I guess there are more complicted ways of using a linux with dos-like codes...
<mosx1> nevermind i went for a reboot
<ber> Nunus, I have video errors.
<sally> ubottu: thank you.
<Nunus> ber: what type of errors ?
<ber> Nunus, how can I sendo you a screenshot?
<theadmin> sally: "dos-like codes" are called commands
<theadmin> !bash | sally
<ubottu> sally: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<theadmin> "K-menu"? Seriously? That thing is called kickoff :/
<theadmin> lol
<scotty^> sally: Ubuntu is vaguely similar to that combination (although I haven't seen Windows 7).  Ubuntu is widely regarded as the most user-friendly Linux distribution, although that means it is not quite as cutting edge as some other distributions.
<Nunus> ber: just launch gnome-screenshot, save your image and upload it to http://tinypic.com/ then
<gon-j> 3.rdlbnc.com 5555 mh3t0z:UyzMd1w6T7
<vivekimsit> My terminal gets locked after going to certain limit upwards, Is there any way to extend this limit?
<melvincv> A doubt on Ubuntu's ssh client: My internet connection is unstable, so my ssh client shows an error and disconnects my session often. Error: "Write failed: Broken pipe" Any solutions?
<ber> Nunus, look: I took a screenshot and in the picture the mouse pointer looks good!! But in my screen it is a 1x1 inch square full of coloured dots.
<sally> why do we have to use the command code when we can use the interface ? o.O
<bazhang> scotty^, and sally please continue this dialogue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<test1_> logtou
<ber> Nunus, my mouse cursor seems a QR code
<vivekimsit> How to increase my terminal scroll limit?
<ber> Nunus, like this http://www.iochiamo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/codice-qr.jpg
<theadmin> vivekimsit: The scroll buffer isn't infinite -- as an alternative to this, use the "less" command
<theadmin> vivekimsit: Something like "foo | less" will make the output of "foo" scrollable with arrows for easy readability
<Etherael> Oneiric upgrade is utterly useless.
<Etherael> is there a way to just say "scrap existing network config and reconfigure the entire thing please" ?
<Etherael> all I want it to do is dhcp eth0 and it's completely impossible
<Nunus> ber: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<Nunus> try this :
<Nunus> Installing Proprietary Drivers a.k.a. Catalyst/fglrx
<ber> Nunus, ok
<bazhang> Etherael, sudo dhclient eth0 returns what error
<mi3> how do I list out all channels on an irc server?
<Nunus> it'll update your driver to the latest version
<theadmin> mi3: /list
<bazhang> !alis | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
 * melvincv thinks he ran a few commands whose output didn't show up with less or more???
<Etherael> bazhang: I imagine that would just turn RTNETLINK file exists.. yep it does
<theadmin> mi3: But it's a bad idea on Freenode, will hang your client, Freenode has way too many channels :D
<bazhang> theadmin, not a good way to do it
<Etherael> bazhang: it works when I manually ifup eth0
<Etherael> bazhang: It just won't *automatically* start
<theadmin> mi3: bazhang is correct, you want to use alis
<nathan___> should i use net usershare or just edit smb?
<Etherael> and in the network prefs window (aside fromt ehf act that some weird graphics problem is causing random mwindows and menus to blank) there is no wired network entry
<mi3> thank you
<bazhang> Etherael, so you can get ethernet networking?
<Etherael> bazhang: Yep, it's fine, I just want it to show up in the network admin interface and also to start automatically without me having to shell and ifup eth0 every reboot.
<vivekimsit> theadmin: Ok! here is the answer in the terminal go to edit-> Profiles -> Default -> Edit -> Scrolling -> Scrollback.
<Defuera> one more question pls, is it available "pinch-to-zoom" in 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> torgeir_: there's wireshark
<scotty^> mi3: I think it's /list
<phpn00b> hi, where do I get Ubuntu One support?
<theadmin> vivekimsit: Heh, I don't use the gnome-terminal so I wouldn't know lol
<Defuera> I suppose it is not..
<theadmin> phpn00b: Either here or #ubuntu-one
<bazhang> scotty^, that'll crash him off of freenode
<bazhang> phpn00b, #ubuntuone
<theadmin> Oh, no dash, sorry
<phpn00b> is it possible to get 10GB storage free?
<vivekimsit> how can I search on the terminal
<vivekimsit> ?
<theadmin> phpn00b: Nope... Ubuntu One only provides 5 for free, no more... I think it says that pretty clear
<MonkeyDust> phpn00b: guess not, everyone would want that
<theadmin> vivekimsit: Search for what?
<bazhang> vivekimsit, apt-cache search package
<vivekimsit> some keyword
<theadmin> vivekimsit: Where? Output of a command? Files? Packages?
<vivekimsit> like its the logs which are generated on my terminal
<wily> i have a really noob question. i'm trying to install something, and it asks for the path of where i saved it. i saved it in the "home folder"... ie  mv <path_where_you_saved_it>patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3
<bazhang> wily, install what
<wily> how do i find the path of it?
<bazhang> vivekimsit, the command I gave you , try it
<MonkeyDust> wily: try which
<theadmin> wily: Home folder is ~ or $HOME (or literally, /home/username/)
<wily> kk i'll try $home
<dr_willis> wily:  /home/yourusername/somthing
<wily> trying to install it so i can use my ps3 controller
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, its not installed yet
<wily> thanks will try
<theadmin> wily: It's $HOME, not $home (case-sensetive, Linux is)
<MonkeyDust> ah
<scotty^> bazhang:  Sorry, I was late to see the alis info.  However I just did /list in XChat-GNOME without a problem.  alis does sound better though.
<bazhang> wily, package name?
<dr_willis> $HOME would be used in  bash or a shell. not a file dialog
<vivekimsit> I don't want to search packages, I am seeing the log on a terminal and I want to search some keywords there
<MonkeyDust> vivekimsit: you mean grep?
<bazhang> vivekimsit, keywords, within a document or the like?
<nicklas_> hi. how do you make icon tasks not show full window previews when hovering with mouse over the icons/launchers in kde?
<dr_willis> vivekimsit:  pipe output through grep
<mi3> can I add a refresh option in my right click context menu that is similar to windows?
<vivekimsit> its a real time log on a server
<dr_willis>    tail -f logfile | grep pattern
<MonkeyDust> mi3: refresh what exactly?
<theadmin> dr_willis: (s)he seems to want to search the output of existing bash commands and input (i.e. the current bash session), I know no means of doing that actually.
<mi3> the desktop MonkeyDust like in windows
<theadmin> mi3: Just hit f5
<sticwin> who am i?
<anselmooo> theadmin: is it possible that i'm missing some hfs library?
<mi3> cant I add that to a context menu theadmin? that would be cool
<theadmin> anselmooo: Not so sure on that one. Is hfsprogs installed?
<theadmin> mi3: I dunno if you can do that. Probably not (no real command to do the refresh...)
<anselmooo> yep
<theadmin> anselmooo: Then it should be okay...
<mi3> ok
<anselmooo> don't know why mount doesn't recognize the file_umask option then
<theadmin> anselmooo: Maybe it's not a valid option for HFS, try simple "umask"
<anselmooo> saw it on the man page ...
<anselmooo> it's on the ubuntu AutomaticalyMountParitions wiki
<forbidden404> hi?
<mosno> is there a non-3D version of unity, and if so, do you lose any fuctionality?
<mosno> functionality*
<forbidden404> There's someone On here?
<crizzy> mosno: yes, and yes you do lose
<MonkeyDust> mosno: 2D
<forbidden404> Gnome 2D
<mosno> crizzy, what do you lose?
<forbidden404> You can choose it in the login
<crizzy> mosno: unity 2d does not have 'expose' feature for example and none of compiz shortcuts work
<mosno> it's just that my Intel 945 is a bit sluggish
<mosno> ah i see
<mosno> doesn't sound too bad
<crizzy> other than that it's ok
<mosno> cool, thanks
<mosno> ah yes, it's an option when logging in isn't it
<chipotle> when should i use the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<jatt> never
<theadmin> chipotle: When you have a 64-bit processor
<chipotle> i do
<theadmin> chipotle: Then use it, there ain't many disadvantages, UNLESS you know you need to run software that's for 32-bit only
<MonkeyDust> chipotle: then you can use 64bit
<forbidden404> theadmin: There's something about 64-bit and OS? Because I use Windows 64 bit just because of my RAM, 6gb RAM, but the OS came with the notebook, so I thought that fits perfectly, I use 64 bit in Ubuntu, but how do I know what type is my processor?
<xsl> Guys, wen i do sudo apt-get -s purge libbluetooth3 libgnome-bluetooth8 it will remove gvfs-backends* libbluetooth3* libgnome-bluetooth8* network-manager-gnome* obex-data-server*
<xsl> i just wanna remove bluetooth support from my sistem
<xsl> is obex and gvfs needed for anything else besides bluetooth?
<scotty^> !cpu
<iceroot> xsl: gvds is needed for other tasks to
<xsl> network-manager-gnome is just a front-end... i dont mind loosing it
<iceroot> xsl: gvfs
<iceroot> xsl: gvfs is e.g. showing your samba-mounts
<ubuntu> ktos tu mowi po polsku?
<xsl> im building an LTSP server will you think its needed?
<xsl> iceroot: ohh i need that one
<scotty^> forbidden404: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<theadmin> xsl: gvfs is handling all automounting in gnome
<MonkeyDust> !pl| ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<theadmin> xsl: So you'd need that
<mosno> hmm yep, the multi-monitor bug with the unity dock is obvious now. i changed from my laptop display to an external, and the unity dock is only taking up 75% of the screen
<iceroot> ah yes, automount is also handled by it
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-pl
<xsl> so i better leave those small libs in place - i already removed blueman and bluez
<forbidden404> scott^: Where's the information? I'm seeing a lot of information, anyone about the bits of my processor
<forbidden404> just things like
<forbidden404> address size
<MonkeyDust> forbidden404: try cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep Model (or model)
<forbidden404> Scotty^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853904/
<forbidden404> MonkeyDust: model		: 42
<forbidden404> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<forbidden404> model		: 42
<forbidden404> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<forbidden404> model		: 42
<forbidden404> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<forbidden404> model		: 42
<FloodBot1> forbidden404: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<forbidden404> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
 * airtonix claps
<phpn00b> any thing like Primetest for Ubuntu to test the cpu?
<xsl> but obex-data-server is just for bluetooth stuff right?
<dfasdfasdgag> hello ,everyone
<xsl> !obex-data-server
<os12> forbidden404, you mean 32 or 64bit? grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo
<scotty^> forbidden404: Yes, the model name and the cache size are the most important pieces of info.  I seems that yours is a "Sandy Bridge" CPU.
<sysco_> re
<scotty^> I=It
<wado> hi, I' using virtualbox on ubuntu 11.10, I installed windows7 on the virtual box, and I can't use the host usb in the guest VM, I tried to activate the usb usage from the settings, but I don't find a USB tab here it is
<wado> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/vbox.png/
<wado> hi, I' using virtualbox on ubuntu 11.10, I installed windows7 on the virtual box, and I can't use the host usb in the guest VM, I tried to activate the usb usage from the settings, but I don't find a USB tab here it is: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/vbox.png/
<xsl> !obex-data-server
<MonkeyDust> wado: maybe you should install guest additions
<wado> ÷ يهي
<wado> I already did. MonkeyDust
<theadmin> wado: Are you in the "vboxusers" group? If not, fix that.
<wado> theadmin I already did that
<phpn00b> what will happen if I mount a fat32 file system and then do a chmod on the folders?
<phpn00b> will this corrupt the files?
<theadmin> phpn00b: Nothing, it won't work at all (they'll just go back to how they were), vfat doesn't support UNIX permissions.
<mosno> is there a way to make unity 3d more snappy? perhaps a different theme would do it or turning certain effects off?
<tolecnal> I'm having a problem with dh-make-perl aka cpan2deb on Ubuntu 11.04 which I can't figure out. No matter what non bundled CPAN module I try to install via this mechanism, it fails.
<monohedron> is there a way to put a trace on system sounds? I get the funny beep every now and then and have no idea what it means.
<phpn00b> theadmin, then how do I give another user access to these files?
<tolecnal> this is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/GRH87PQH
<Evilkiss> Hi, need help with fork() function in unix system
<forbidden404> Scotty^: So my processor is a 64 bit? Cause I'm using a Ubuntu 64-bit
<theadmin> phpn00b: You need to mount the partition with the right umask
<wado> any help  !!
<theadmin> forbidden404: Well if you're using a 64-bit Ubuntu, your processor is obviously 64-bit (64-bit software doesn't run on 32-bit systems)
<Evilkiss> How I can, then I use fork() command to print something in screen with delay 1 second
<phpn00b> theadmin, I don't know how to do that with truecrypt :(
<theadmin> phpn00b: Truecrypt desu? Okay, well. You need to tick "do not mount" when mounting the truecrypt partition (ridiculous, I know) and then mount it like you normally would, it will be located in "/dev/mapper/truecrypt1" or somesuch.
<phpn00b> theadmin, and then what. mount that file again as usual?
<monohedron> is there a way to put a trace on system sounds? I get the funny beep every now and then and have no idea what it means.
<theadmin> phpn00b: Yeah, sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,umask=... /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 /mnt
<scotty^> forbidden404: Yes, that processor is 64bit.  And you wouldn't have been able to boot Ubuntu 64bit otherwise.
<scarleo_> Hi, I don't get the correct time for New York when adding extra locations to Time Settings, all other places I've tried seem correct but not NY.
<archo43> we nuh like NY
<archo43> go awaeh
<scarleo_> archo43, :) I guess that is the case
<theadmin> phpn00b: This might of interest you: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TrueCrypt#Mount_volumes_via_fstab
<MRbikmangooseguy> join ##xubuntu
<Boreeas> How can I determine the file system on a flash drive?
<MRbikmangooseguy> whoops
<xsl> !espeak
<MRbikmangooseguy> diskpart
<MRbikmangooseguy> oh wait thats not linux
<theadmin> Boreeas: If it's mounted, it will be listed in the output of "mount"
<MonkeyDust> what else is there?
<phpn00b> theadmin, that won't work. if I change the ownership to www-data then I can not write to it within Netbeans
<bravis> ubuntu on the ibook g4 :-)
<theadmin> phpn00b: Who said anything about changing ownership?
<Boreeas> theadmin, thanks. You mean when using mount from the console?
<monohedron> is there a way to put a trace on system sounds? I get the funny beep every now and then and have no idea what it means.
<theadmin> Boreeas: Yeah, just type "mount", it will list all currently mounted devices
<Boreeas> Awesome, thanks
<MRbikmangooseguy> he meant mount, like a horse, or a dragon
<Etherael> anyone know what causes oneiric menus and windows on gnome panel to flash out and back whenever the mouse moves across them? in netowkr manager panel the entire window is blank tilm mouse moves across it and shows what was under the mouse as it passes
<Evilkiss> How to make that in for loop I can print something with time delay 1 second
<forbidden404> Scotty^: Thanks hehe
<forbidden404> can I reset Ubuntu to the inicial system or I shall re-install the Ubuntu above this one?
<bravis> sounds like video drivers
<student> hello
<student> i like to music
<student> would you like
<student> hjjlp
<student> hbhj
<student> ojok
<student> ook
<student> pkpkp
<FloodBot1> student: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student> pppp
<phpn00b> theadmin,  what is the umask code for rwxrwxrwx?
<ajin> anyone know how to turn my WD hardrive's APM off? The load/ unload noice is annoying
<os12> strange student
<bazhang> student, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<student> what
<forbidden404> #flood
<forbidden404> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> student, this is ubuntu support
<glen> howdy
<al_> Anyone know how to force a file to go to my "compiz-check_0-4-6"?
<student> no]
<al_> whoops
<al_> wrong directory
<al_> let me repost...
<bazhang> student, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<al_> Anyone know how to force a file to go to my "/usr/local/bin"?
<student> ok
<student> #ubuntu-offtopic
<glen> how do i upgrade firefox...i downloaded the newest version and it went to archive folder
<monohedron> we are doomed
<ajin> Could please be so kind to save my life?
<al_> It's currently in my home folder and I can't move it using cut and paste through the GUI.
<bazhang> monohedron, stay on topic please
<monohedron> is there a way to put a trace on system sounds? I get the funny beep every now and then and have no idea what it means.
<student> what
<dr_willis> al_:  use the shell and 'sudo cp' as needed
<ajin> anyone know how to turn my WD hardrive's APM off? The load/ unload noice is annoying
<metallico> lame question: how do I find ancii files that contain a particular word inside?
<bazhang> student, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<student> of course
<al_> ty I'll go take a look.
<dr_willis> metallico:  grep perhaps
<theadmin> phpn00b: 0
<glen>  how do i upgrade firefox...i downloaded the newest version and it went to archive folder
<ajin> bazhang:could you help me out with my WD HD cycle problem?
<dr_willis> glen:  use the package manager and repos. dont just downloar the tar.gz archive
<metallico> dr_willis,  do i need to do a "grep "on every single file together with "cat"
<freewayzify> heel pals
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<phpn00b> theadmin, so 0000?
<ajin> bazhang: you helped me, and it's impressing
<bazhang> freewayzify, pardon?
<forbidden404> ajin: you have a gpu?
<dr_willis> metallico:  grep * options
<theadmin> phpn00b: Or that.
<freewayzify> bazhang what up
<glen> yo doc....how do i use the package manager (i just started usin g ubuntu)
<forbidden404> ajin: are you right about the noise coming from the HD? can be the gpu
<ajin> forbidden404: yes, it it GMA3600
<misch> hello ubuntu: i booted ubuntu live cd. now i got 2 questions: how to check if clam av or similar tools are available and, how to make sure that no HDD is mounted?
<forbidden404> ajin: And there's another one? like... a onboard?
<phpn00b> theadmin, thanks, it works :-)
<theadmin> phpn00b: np
<RawProduce> misch: cat /etc/mtab will tell you what's mounted
<freewayzify> any guy hea wit good knowledge of shell programing
<theadmin> phpn00b: umasks are confusing lol :/
<ajin> forbidden404: no, i'm sure it my hard drive constant load/unload cycle noice
<forbidden404> ajin: Because if was that, you can look about HybrigGraphics... there's a command line in terminal, but I thought that you should use only if you have the sure about the hybrid graphics
<forbidden404> lol
<bazhang> freewayzify, #bash
<freewayzify> ya
<phpn00b> theadmin, in truecrypt->settings->mount options , I put in umask=0.  this worked :-)
<misch> rawproduce, do u know that ubuntu live cd offers some security tools? does it have clam av?
<freewayzify> bazhang where u from
<ajin> west digital hard drive often has this problem
<theadmin> phpn00b: Great :) Glad you made it
<bazhang> freewayzify, lets stay on topic of ubuntu support please
<freewayzify> ok bazhang
<dr_willis> misch:  not installed by default - there are av live cd's out there
<theadmin> misch: Nope, the only "security" tool it has is iptables I guess
<Pasq89> how do i convert lubuntu to xubuntu ?
<theadmin> !purexfce | Pasq89
<ubottu> Pasq89: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<freewayzify> so how do i install opera browser
<theadmin> freewayzify: Get the deb from their site
<Pasq89> WOW! automated answer? :P
<dr_willis> !opera
<misch> theadmin, ok there are av live cds. are they based on linux? like ubuntu with pre installeed clam av?
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ajin> it's weird that nobody could help out
<freewayzify> lol
<misch> sry theadmin, i meant dr_willis
<dr_willis> misch: some are based on linux
<misch> :D
<Pasq89> you piped the answer to the bot! nice! thanx admin! :P
<glen> where is the package manager located
<freewayzify> but i heard chromium browser is more powerfull
<os12> monohedron, is the sound coming from the system?
<freewayzify> hy prateek
<misch> any link maybe dr_willis? which is based on "preferable" ubuntu?
<ajin> forbidden404: dear, it's my hard drive's problem
<freewayzify> my skype refuse to load
<monohedron> os12, don't know that's what ai want the trace for
<monohedron> -ai +I
<ajin> forbidden404: could you please help me out?
<dr_willis> misch:  nope. i dont use them. you can install clamav from a live cd if needed
<glen> how do i start the package manager
<theadmin> Pasq89: np
<os12> monohedron, open your sound preference and mute temporarily the system sound
<theadmin> Pasq89: Have fun with XFCE, it's great :)
<monohedron> freewayzify, check whether there is a lock file
<monohedron> os12, no i want to identify the sound not mute it
<misch> how would i do this dr_willis? i booted ubuntu live cd and i dont want to allow to write any data to my hdd,
<os12> monohedron, is this a pc or laptop
<dr_willis> misch:  they install to 'ram' not the hd
<monohedron> laptop
<misch> googlinge for clam av live cd :D
<monohedron> os12, laptop
<Pasq89> thanx theadmin . if i type the second command it will convert to the XFCE ?
<dr_willis> other av companies also have their own live cds
<theadmin> Pasq89: Well, just use the command there that's "Remove Lubuntu", it will remove LXDE and install XFCE
<Pasq89> theadmin: okay it will.. i saw now the command! at the end it installs xfce! thank you again! :)
<ajin> anyone know how to turn my WD hardrive's APM off? The load/ unload noice is annoying
<os12> monohedron, does every pressing of keyboard beeps? or what did you do to trigger the beep sound
<misch> crap, wheres the shell on ubuntu live cd?
<monohedron> no it sends a sound every so often, there is no determined interval or aparent reason, that is why i want a trace
<monohedron> os12, no it sends a sound every so often, there is no determined interval or aparent reason, that is why i want a trace
<monohedron> i should really learn that
<misch> uh well i found
<bazhang> misch, ctrl alt T
<freewayzify> bazhang u back
<ajnabicancer> Hellooooooooooooooooo
<ajnabicancer> I need help in ubuntu.
<ikonia> ajnabicancer: what's up ?
<bazhang> ajnabicancer, with what
<forbidden404> ajin: I can't help you cause idk about that things, I started with ubuntu since january ): sorry
<ajnabicancer> with graphics
<ajnabicancer> wait i'm pasting here....
<Myrtti> ajnabicancer: use pastebin
<ajin> forbidden404: thx all the same
<ajnabicancer> (ee) failed to load module "nvidia" (module dose not exit)
<ikonia> ajnabicancer: how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<misch> i want to be honest! i am a newb to linux! i booted into ubuntu live cd and i see all my hdd partitions are mounted but i want to umount all! is there a simple command to umount all?
<misch> in one command line?
<MonkeyDust> misch umount unmounts
<Lazerath> is there a way to purge the -32 and -38 kernal packages and reinstall them
<Lazerath> like the initrd.img and vmlinuz files
<misch> monkeydust ubuntu says unmounts is not mounted (according mtab)
<Lazerath> like a sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-2.6.32-32
<dr_willis> how are you going to do an virus  scan if  they are unmounted.    misch
<theadmin> misch: sudo umount -a
<MonkeyDust> misch: unmounted drives are not 'there', so to say
<misch> dr_willis, i dont want to do an virus scan! ill set up a oppurtunity to surf into the www with a live cd without any risks
<mydogsnameisrudy> virus scan?  why
<dr_willis> misch:  the disks are auto mounting when you access them I imagine.
<theadmin> misch: You don't risk anything on Ubuntu, there's no malware here (well, even if there is, it won't work unless you let it :D)
<dr_willis> misch:  I think you are being a little paranoid
<MonkeyDust> no wonder, if you're used to windows ;)
<misch> i do the most work with windows! this linux should be a secure platform for me to do some websearches
<misch> i am just figuring out how to set up
<dr_willis> misch: check mount command to see what's mounted.  use gui menus to safely remove if you want
<judh> how can i share my data on ubuntu 11.10 with windows
<theadmin> misch: It's already secure.
<MonkeyDust> judh: samba ?
<theadmin> judh: samba pretty much
<dr_willis> judh: both can use NTfs partitions
<auronandace> judh: i use a storage partition to keep my files in so both windows and linux sees it
<judh> i dont want to use samba.....
<theadmin> judh: You can set up a webserver then :$
<dr_willis> judh: clarify what you mean by "share"
<judh> share data over the network
<misch> dr_willis there is alot!" /cow on /,,, proc on /proc
<dr_willis> use ssh.  samba.  or some service then
<misch> sysds on /sys
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> bbl
<ajnabicancer> can anyone have the solution
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: solution to what?
<MonkeyDust> ajnabicancer: for what exactly?
<bluebomber> Hello, all. I added a passphrase to my private key, but ssh isn't prompting me for it. Can anyone offer some help?
<ajnabicancer> (ee) failed to load module "nvidia" (module dose not exit)
<misch> awww. would any of my game run as smoothly on linux as on windows i wouldnt have windows installed!° i would knew all and everything what i need to know to do my daily workes
<ajnabicancer> (ee) failed to load module "nvidia" (module dose not exit)
<auronandace> misch: what games?
<auronandace> !appdb | misch
<ubottu> misch: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<judh> I want to share data which is availabe on my ubuntu 11.10 machine with a computer running windows operating system...how can i do this?
<misch> battlefield, cs:s, League of legends, grand theft auto, grid, nfs
<ajnabicancer> Monkeydust: (ee) failed to load module "nvidia" (module dose not exit)
<misch> alot :D
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: (ee) failed to load module "nvidia" (module dose not exit)
<MonkeyDust> ajnabicancer: i'm not familiar with nvidia
<ajnabicancer> monkeydust: ok
<Servercrash> hi does anyone knows how to go about ubuntu for android installation
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<Servercrash> i counld not find any links for same
<misch> ubottu nonononono i do have a amd radeon 6900 series and ATI now known as AMD radeon ever sukked on linux
<ubottu> misch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scarleo> judh, use samba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: yes i did installed nvidia-173 from synaptic
<trishxo> i have a problem.. i upgraded to ubuntu 10.04, with macbuntu installed.. now i can't do ANYTHING on the desktop.. do i need to restart in safe mode, unistall macbuntu and restart?
<bazhang> Servercrash, its just been announced. try #ubuntu-phone for the little info there is
<auronandace> misch: its better to dual boot if you are gaming on windows
<misch> auronandace lolol :D
<ikonia> trishxo: macbuntu is a terrible product
<misch> ok, was talking to the wrong person :D
<auronandace> misch: i'm serious
<misch> ya i know
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: yes i did installed nvidia-173 from synaptic
<trishxo> ikonia: you told me this on my computer btw. lol.
<misch> was just confused cuz i said something to ubottu
<misch> :D
<judh> i can be able to connect to the other pc over my network using "Connecting to Server"
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: sudo modprobe nvidia
<trishxo> ikonia: other computer*
<ikonia> trishxo: ok, so why did you install it then ? and why are you now surprised that it's broken
<judh> sorry I cannot be able to connect to the other computer over my netwwork using "Connecting to Server"
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release. FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<trishxo> it's not broken, i just forgot to uninstall macbuntu cuz it's not compatible with 11.04..
<trishxo> ikonia: ^
<scarleo> judh, was that a question or a statement?
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: have you installed any ppas?
<judh> question?
<ajnabicancer> ppas?
<auronandace> !ppa | ajnabicancer
<ubottu> ajnabicancer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ikonia> trishxo: then it's broken
<phpn00b> I have netbeans. when there is a gtk pp covering it and I click on the editor of Netbeans, it does not switch to netbeans. I have to click on the the title bar of netbeans to get the focus. Is this a known problem?
<scarleo> judh,  :) ok, you must have any of the supported services running on the computer you want to connect to before you can use "Connect to server"
<ajnabicancer> auronandace:  i don't know much about ppa. but have installed a package maybe to run windows files. "wine"
<trishxo> ikonia: ok. lol.. i didn't ask if it was broken.. i was asking if anyone knew how to solve my problem.
<dtcrshr> hello fellas! is there already an specific channel talking about ubuntu on android devices?
<judh> what are those services?
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: ok, if you haven't installed anything that is outside of the repos hen thats good
<scarleo> judh, You will see them if you click on Connect to server ;)
<k013> hi, i'm using lyx on ubuntu 11.10, i want to copy a .sty into the tex folder but it says permission denied - please help!
<ikonia> trishxo: remove the package
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: can you pastebin sudo lsmod
<MonkeyDust> k013: is the tex folder outside /home ?
<judh> I want to use windowshare service  but connection refuese
<trishxo> ikonia: and how do i remove the package?
<k013> monkeydust - yes sir
<ikonia> trishxo: boot into single user mode and remove the package
<trishxo> i can't navigate on the desktop at all.
<trishxo> ikonia: ok, and how do i boot into that? lol
<MonkeyDust> k013: for everything outside /home, you need sudo
<ikonia> trishxo: although I don't think the package will remove cleanly (this is one of the reasons macbuntu is poor - it rarley seems to remove fully/cleanly)
<ikonia> trishxo: if you use the grub menu there should be a recovery mode
<k013> monkeydust - sorry i'm using a gui, where do i enter the sudo command?
<al_> I just installed "CompizConfig Settings Manager" and typed "compiz --replace" in the command line but it's special effects don't seem to be working.  Any advice?
<scarleo> judh, have you shared anything on that computer? Is the firewall open? Is it accessible from your computer?
<MonkeyDust> k013: don't know how to do it in the gui, maybe someone else does
<scarleo> judh, and please use the name you are talking to in front of your messages
<trishxo> ikonia: i don't know anything you're talking about.. or how to do it, lol.
<NyLes> what does the Option DPMS do under the section monitor of xorg.conf?
<trishxo> i literally can't do anything when i start linux.
<trishxo> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> trishxo: what /
<k013> monkeydust - ok, if you were to copy a file from one folder to another using command line, what is the comman you would type in?
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: sorry i was disconnected
<bastidrazor> k013: cp file /path/to/newfolder/
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: so what now?
<auronandace> k013: cp (makes a copy), mv (renames or moves)
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: can you pastebin sudo lsmod
<MonkeyDust> k013: to cp oustide /home, it's sudo cp
<k013> bastidrazor and auronandace and monkeydust - thank you so much!
<judh> scarleo, not yet shared anything with that computer. I am trying to share using connect to server option....
<trishxo> ikonia: idk how to do anything you're telling me to do.. and when i start linux, it shows the desktop, but i can't do anything on it but move the mouse and when i hover over something it doesn't do anything.
<ikonia> trishxo: ok
<judh> scarleo, when i try to connect...failed to mount windows share...what is it?
<trishxo> ikonia: i'll figure it out, thanks.
<scarleo> judh, not share WITH, shared FROM, have you checked the other things I told you?
<ikonia> trishxo: as I advised you not to install this and you still installed it, I think you should find someone else to help you
<al_> Anyone know of a channel for Compiz support?
<auronandace> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<NyLes> what does the Option DPMS do under the section monitor of xorg.conf?
<MonkeyDust> al_: try #compiz or ##compiz
<ikonia> trishxo: good luck
<scarleo> judh, you have to start sharing on the win pc if that is what you are trying to connect to
<al_> to join is it /join ##compiz ?
<MonkeyDust> al_: single #
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: wait
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: waiting
<al_> I'll try that now.
<Fenixx> I can't run fsck to a ntfs partitions and i don't know why, i have the fsck.ntfs-3g package installed but when i do the fsck command in a ntfs partition it say "fsck.ntfs-3g not found" and "Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda3"
<llutz_> NyLes: enable/disable DPMS extension
<al_> thanks (y)
<trishxo> ikonia: man, why are you making a big deal out of this? lol.. i installed something you advised me not to, and i FORGOT TO UNISTALL IT BEFORE UPGRADING AND NOW MY DESKTOP DOESN'T FUNCTION. I could just simply reinstall a copy of linux onto my system, ffs.
<NyLes> llutz_: what is DPMS?
<llutz_> NyLes: powermanagement
<theadmin> NyLes: Dynamic Power Management System or something along those lines
<ikonia> trishxo: ok, re-install the OS
<nathan28> trishxo: just uninstall the pkg and dependencies that broke your DE
<ikonia> trishxo: typing in caps won't change it
<ikonia> nathan28: it's not that simple the package rarley uninstalls cleanly, it's one of the reasons I advised against using it
<NyLes> i get this error btw, Parse error on line 52 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf "800x600" is not a valid keyword in this section
<bastidrazor> ikonia: tell him not to jump off bridges
<nathan28> ikonia: which pkg?
<NyLes> llutz_: theadmin thanks guys..
<trishxo> ikonia: i know it won't change it, lol.. it's just you don't get the point it's not the app itself.. it's the fact i forgot to uninstall it.
<Fenixx> anybody knows why can't use the fsck utility with Ubuntu for a ntfs partitions?
<nathan28> Fenixx: do you have ntfs-3g?
<ikonia> trishxo: yes, but you don't get it, it rarley uninstalls cleanly anyway
<Fenixx> yes nathan28
<ikonia> nathan28: macubuntu
<NyLes> following that error is, Fatal Server Error: no screens found.. i have no desktop i think xserver is not starting..
<ikonia> nathan28: it's a theme package that doesn't install "well" so the uninstall routine rarley seems to clean it up properly
<judh> scarleo..yes i am trying to do that...i off the firewall now
<misch> whats macubuntu? is it open source?
<trishxo> ikonia: well man.. i won't ever be uninstalling it, cuz i like the look and feel of mac.
<auronandace> trishxo: just reinstall, its quicker
<Fenixx> nathan28, i have the ntfs-3g installed, but when i do the fsck command it shows me ntfs-3g not found :-/&
<freewayzify> installin mac os x lion theme on ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> trishxo: well, as it's incompatible with 11.10 I don't see how you can conitnue to use it
<llutz_> NyLes: check the give line, check syntax and read "man xorg.conf" why your line might fail
<misch> ikonia nathan28 what is macubuntu, pls share a link
<nathan28> ikonia: how does a theme package break an install?
<ikonia> misch: just google it
<ikonia> nathan28: it doesn't break the install, it's not compatible with unity, that's whats broke it
<trishxo> ikonia: there is a new theme for 11.10 and 12.04.
<ikonia> nathan28: however as it doesn't install/uninstall cleanly it often causes problems due to some of the things it overwrites and how it installs
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853979/plain/
<ikonia> trishxo: good luck with it
<NyLes> llutz_: the 52nd line is Mode, under Section "Screen"
<trishxo> ikonia: os x lion theme.
<trishxo> ikonia: doesn't have anything to do with macbuntu.
<nathan28> so reinstall the vanilla pkgs then
<nathan28> not the OS
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: its asking me to login
<NyLes> llutz_: ok found it.. thanks..
<nathan28> i mean it's trishxo's time, not mine
<ikonia> trishxo: best of luck
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: you there?
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: its asking me to login
<llutz_> NyLes: "Modes"
<nathan28> but OS reinstalls make baby jesus cry
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853979/
<MonkeyDust> misch: there's Pear OS, but that is not supported here
<misch> looks nice so far, should give it a try
<trishxo> ikonia: upgrading to a mac soon anyhow.
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: try this
<ajnabicancer> i cannot use pastebin, it is maybe restricted in my country
<ikonia> trishxo: great, enjoy
<misch> monkeydust, it is built from ground up and not only a theme additional to ubuntu basics right?
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: there you go, you have nouveau
<m4k> How make debootstrape file system to bootable
<MonkeyDust> misch: can't say
<nathan28> Fenixx: if you need to fsck an ntfs disk, i'd fix it from windows instead
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: nouveau?
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: you're using the nouveau driver at the moment
<auronandace> !nouveau | ajnabicancer
<ubottu> ajnabicancer: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: so what i have to do now?
<dtcrshr> hello fellas! is there already an specific channel talking about ubuntu on android devices?
<llutz_> dtcrshr: #android
<MonkeyDust> !android
<misch> ikonia nathan28 is macubuntu a theme additional for ubuntu? or do i need to install a whole new linux installation?
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: how i can solve this problem?
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: are you sure you installed the nvidia driver? check the additional drivers thingy
<dtcrshr> :(
<nathan28> misch: it sounds like it's poorly packaged and you don't want to install it
<ikonia> misch: just a theme package
<dtcrshr> its the ubuntu android project im asking - http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<misch> ah, unfortunately
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: please tell the commands
<llutz_> !alis | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nathan28> misch: i'm pretty sure the g--gle will find you the OSuX wallpaper in literally seconds
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: gtk-jockey i think
<xinyi> hello, guys, how could i join the ubuntu devel?
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: or jockey-gtk
<dtcrshr> thanks llutz !
<NyLes> does ubuntu really supports driver from nvidia site? why does it says no module found?
<misch> nathan its not only the wallpaper lol ! its the whole style which is interesting
<nathan28> NyLes: avoid installing video drivers from the maker's site
<m4k> How to make debootstraped file system to bootable
<NyLes> nathan28: thanks for the advice, but may I now why?
<MonkeyDust> xinyi: you y have to register to join their channel
<MonkeyDust> may*
<Myrtti> dtcrshr: some discussion is going on in #ubuntu-phone AFAIK
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: you are telling me to use this command "jockey-gtk"
<llutz_> m4k: install a kernel, install a bootmanager or update your default bootmanager to add the debootsrapped system
<nathan___> is there a way i can see the current network bandwidth use?
<nathan28> NyLes: the pkg from Nvidia is likely going to be ugly to manage and install
<dtcrshr> hmm more into it Myrtti thanks
<xinyi> i just registered a launchpad account
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: yes, that should bring up the additional drivers thingy
<freeway_> llutz wat is boot manager
<nathan28> use the proprietary driver install instead
<nathan28> *install function in Unity
<MonkeyDust> !register| xinyi
<ubottu> xinyi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<uuuua> hi, i have a question about pinning. I want to upgrade linux-source to the version of precise.  Why that http://pastebin.com/9bckwx12 doesn't work?
<uuuua> I've also tryed with that http://pastebin.com/6tpHusKG
<nathan28> freeway_: a boot manager is where you put shoes
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, thats not about launchpad accounts
<nathan28> it's also the thing that loads your OSes: GRUB, GRUB2, syslinux, BURG
<NyLes> nathan28: i see, but the thread i am reading to solve my problem uses drivers from the maker site, BUT since it still not working, ill take your advice thanks again..
<MonkeyDust> bazhang: i thought he wanted th ubuntu devel irc channel, sorry
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: jockey-gtk -> brought up the hardware driver window
<freeway_> bazhang do u know how to install mac os x pack on ubuntu
<nathan28> NyLes: what is your problem?
<nathan28> freeway_: you don't want to install the mac osx theme apparentely
<bazhang> freeway_, it s unsupported and wreck things, please dont bother
<nathan28> it doesn't install cleanly
<nathan28> unless you roll your own
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: its rather straightforward from there, choose the driver install it and restart to use it
<freeway_> nathan why
<nathan___> nevermidn
<freeway_> ok bazhang
<nathan28> freeway_: b/c apparently it breaks things and won't unistall properly
<NyLes> nathan28: black screen when using nvidia-96 drivers.. nv drivers are working.. can you tell me what would be the difference using "nv" drivers than real nvidia drivers?
<nathan28> you can
<freeway_> lol fankz bro
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: it's showing two versions 173 and 96 and below on the windows it's telling that "different version of this driver is in use"
<freeway_> nathan  i want to install audio driver for my dubuntu
<ajnabicancer> auronandace: i have installed 173 version that ubuntu suggeting as recommended. so i think i'll go for it again and will be back here
<spartition> Hi everyone ! Can someone tell me why, at each boot, it stops and shows me initramfs ?
<nathan28> NyLes: my guess is you need to build the nvidia modules for the kernel
<jklein> JOIN 'kde
<jklein> eJOIN #kde
<jklein> JOIN #kde
<auronandace> ajnabicancer: did you restart after installing the driver?
<nathan28> NyLes: n/m, it looks like you may not need to
<freeway_> what is d function of kde
<NyLes> nathan28: yeah i think.. so i will be sticking with nv for the moment, can you tell me the difference?
<bazhang> freeway_, what do you mean function, it's a desktop environment
<bazhang> !kde > freeway_
<ubottu> freeway_, please see my private message
<nathan28> NyLes: the free drivers are generally just not as good on performance
<nathan28> NyLes: worse 3D, much higher power consumption
<nathan28> otoh they are easier usually to deal w/
<NyLes> nathan28: OMG..
<nathan28> NyLes: not really
<NyLes> nathan28: thanks for the information..
<nathan28> just slower and clunkier
<nathan28> fwiw the proprietary linux drivers are usually not fantastic either, kind of an afterthought
<NyLes> nathan28: yeah i can really feel the slow performance with nv...
<uuuua> i've also tried with http://pastebin.com/6tpHusKG and I got the same result. It seems that it doesn't care of files in preferences.d
<NyLes> moving on to the next problem, i have no sounds :D aplay -l says no soundcards found
<scarleo> judh, how's it going?
<NyLes> moving on to the next problem, i have no sounds :D aplay -l says no soundcards found help me please
<ubuntu> sf
<spartition> what is initramfs ?
<NyLes> can anypne hep me abput my soundcard?
<uuuua> spartition: an image needed for correctly booting the system
<joallard> For example I can run the command `latex` in bash. What command can I use to find which `latex` executable is going to be ran?
<spartition> uuuua, why does it keep stoppping the boot sequence ?
<magicJ> joallard:  whereis
<freeway_> nathan how do you extract osurce code from installation package
<joallard> magicJ, thank you!
<uuuua> spartition: you have compiled a kernel? what is the error?
<os12> NyLes, check this out it might help... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<rafalmi_> did anyone have problems with nvidia issue "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<spartition> uuuua, I think I've got 2 different errors. When it boots, after grub, the boot sequence stops and shows me an initramfs plus a hdio_get_identity failed.
<NyLes> os12: ok thanks i'll try that
<rafalmi_> and nvidia-settings shows this info above and contains only one tab with enable tool tips', 'display status bar' and three other similar option
<spartition> uuuua, and eventualy, how do you compile the kernel ? :o
<NyLes> rafalmi_: just follow what it says
<judh> scarleo,  thanks i did it...
<rafalmi_> NyLes: ?
<uuuua> spartition: no you don't have to recompile a kernel. I'm asking cause those problems can happen when someone did that in the wrong way :P
<NyLes> rafalmi_: open a terminal then type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<NyLes> rafalmi_: then reboot..
<spartition> uuuua, oh ok. :-D
<uuuua> spartition: have you tried with a different kernel?
<rafalmi_> NyLes: heh I was doing it but I received black screen after that
<rafalmi_> after reboot
<spartition> uuuua, nope. I wasn't having this problem when I was on 11.04 and then I upgraded to 11.10 with the kernel 3
<NyLes> rafalmi_: what driver are you using now? nv? what is your video card?
<nathan___> anyoen now wherea tutorial on btrfs is on ubuntu
<rafalmi_> I have GeForce GT520MX and Ubuntu 11.10
<Lazerath> can i resize the partition on here with that partition unmounted
<Lazerath> with the server live
<Lazerath> Via CLI
<NyLes> rafalmi_: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rafalmi_> not now - I m on desktop now on job
<rafalmi_> have no access to my laptop now
<Lazerath> can i resize the partition on here with that partition unmounted but with the server live... so that it ends on a cynderlic boundry>
<Etherael> OK, that's it.
<rafalmi_> anyway it shares with Intel inegrated card via using optimus technology
<rafalmi_> I have bumblle
<uuuua> spartition: it doesn't say witch disk is causing the problem?
<xinyi> hello, fellows, anyone could give me directions about how to join in some open source projects ?
<rafalmi_> and I have drivers from here
<rafalmi_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<nathan___> should i use zfs or mdm for 4 x 2tb raid?
<nathan___> im familiar with zfs
<spartition> uuuua, nope. But when I make a hdparm on /dev/sdg , i get the same error than on boot :  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid argument
<nathan___> wd20ears drives drop out of mdm array iirc
<NyLes> rafalmi_: im not familiar with ppas sorry
<rafalmi_> Nyles: it has nvidia-current with 295 driver version AFAIK
<uuuua> spartition: searching on the internet produce a huge amount of results maybe you should take a look
<spartition> uuuua, I've looked on some of them. But didn't found any answers that solve the problem =|
<rafalmi_> NyLes: maybe it doesn't work with optimus technology when Intel is used mostly
<NyLes> rafalmi_: maybe? but i think it's best to see the xorg.conf and xorg.0.log im having almost the same problem :)
<NyLes> rafalmi_: and finally solved it but not really because im jsut using nv drivers not nvidia..
<os12> NyLes, i have issues on nvidia previously but now im using alpha 12.04 those issues i guess was fixed.
<rafalmi_> os12: which nvidia card do you have and which drivers ?
<NyLes> os12: I'm a lilttle afraid of using alpha versions xD im just a fresh linux user :)
<rafalmi_> os12: I will wait for offcial 12.04 release :-)
<rafalmi_> os12: which NVidia you have and which drivers version?
<NyLes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<os12> NyLes, 295.20
<uuuua> uhm it's a bug it seems that aptitude ignore files in preferences.d
<Reliant> Can anyone help me with troubleshooting a problem I'm having? My internet connection is alternating every 30s between on and off. 30s on, 30s off. 30s on, 30s off.
<MonkeyDust> Reliant: wireless?
<Reliant> wired
<Reliant> I was using DHCP, so I changed to a static and no change. The wierdest thing: I ran an update, and while it was downloading, the connection was stable. As soon as it stopped, it went on/off/on/off again
<dtcrshr> in ubuntu server, i migrated it to another vmserver, but i cant get networking to work. Iv configured the /etc/network/interfaces to get the fixed ips, double checked the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net file to see if the eth is ok but i cant get it up again
<dtcrshr> even though in persistent and interfaces theres no eth1, i can get it up by ifup eth1, and all of them are configured as eth0, which when i try to start tells the interface dont exists
<dtcrshr> any clues
<dtcrshr> ?
<martian> Reliant: I'm tempted to say that sounds like a hardware problem. Bad wire or jack perhaps. The NIC may give up on the connection if there is a certain percentage packet loss over some period of time, but with actual traffic perhaps the NIC 'tries harder'
<Trevor69420> dtcrshr did u make sure the MAC addresses in the 70-persistent-net file were correct to the NIC
<dtcrshr> yes. iv checked via lshw
<Trevor69420> hmmm... then maybe hardware issue?
<Reliant> it's a brand new motherboard. Installed it 2 weeks ago. The wire is also brand new, bought it about a month ago
<Trevor69420> did u try another nic?
<dtcrshr> its a vmware
<Trevor69420> oh
<dtcrshr> all other machines are working
<Trevor69420> that is indeed strange
<Trevor69420> did you install VMWare tools?
<dtcrshr> iv cloned this machine, and deployed on the new vm server
<Reliant> it dual boots to windows 7, and I haven't noticed this issue there
<dtcrshr> no need, its an ubuntu text based server
<Trevor69420> so??
<Trevor69420> u still dont get all the functionality without vmware tools installed
<Trevor69420> u can install it to command line server as well
<anv> how to exit from man?
<martian> Reliant: new things can be defective. Ahh, if another OS handles it fine, maybe it's the driver; perhaps different drivers handle packet loss differently... or the ubuntu driver just sucks :)
<Trevor69420> anv... just type 'q'
<dtcrshr> for instance?
<Trevor69420> the ability to iniate shutdowns
<Reliant> well, it is a brand new motherboard in an existing Ubuntu installation
<Trevor69420> at adds in the functionaly of the new virtual NICs (if you are using the VMWare ESXi)
<Reliant> Gigabyte brand motherboard
<Trevor69420> they changed the virtual interface driver at some point
<Trevor69420> give me a sec while i pull up my vmware infrastructure client,...
<dtcrshr> ill give a shot installing the vm tooks
<dtcrshr> i followed this guide - http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1032790
<Reliant> Realtek RTL8111E chipset
<Trevor69420> also check the network card settings in vmware and see what type it's selected to use
<dtcrshr> and even if i delete the persistent file and reboots, its created a new one, and the mac avaiable its on eth0
<dtcrshr> whats the recommended type?
<Trevor69420> well i dunno which vmware u use
<Trevor69420> but on my clients i've been using E1000 as the current adapter type
<anv> thank you
<Trevor69420> they also have vmxnet3
<dtcrshr> im using esxi 5
<Trevor69420> see if that verrsion has E1000 as the network card
<Trevor69420> also make sure the MAC address on the vmware settings match the mac address ubuntu is saying
<anv> how can i change password for my ssh account?
<Trevor69420> (also make sure it's not the SAME mac address as another machine on the network
<Trevor69420> anv... what do you mean
<Trevor69420> ?
<Trevor69420> anv you change your user password
<llutz_> anv: its your user password, use passwd
<Trevor69420> passwd <username>
<anv> ok
<ska> I ran pm-hibernate and my system basically shut down. When I woke it, it rebooted completely
<Trevor69420> dtcrshr... i had that issue once cloning a machine...  it copied the NICs  MAC but i still had on the old one and it wouldnt work
<ska> I want to be able to wake it via keyboard also. shoule I use pm-suspend-hybrid instead?
<NyLes> how can idownload PPAs? i already added the location..
<anv> passwd: Only root can specify a user name. is wat i got
<dtcrshr> yeah, its very odd
<martian> NyLes: the ppa is just a source location; you don't download them as much as you download from them. Once you've added the PPA, you can add packages from it the way you would normally
<dtcrshr> since the persistent file points towards the interface one, the line of tought i had is i can either change the persistent so the new mac goes to eth0, or change the interfaces config to point to eth1 isntead of 0
<Trevor69420> anv... are you logged on as the user you want to change the password for?
<dtcrshr> dunno whats missing... very annoying
<Trevor69420> dtcrshr remove the NIC from the guest and add a whole new one
<NyLes> martian: how can i add then?
<Trevor69420> or add a second on
<ska> This is a desktop. Should I use suspend or hibernate?
<nighter> anv: just type "passwd"
<Trevor69420> what nighter said
<anv> ya i got
<anv> i successfully changed
<martian> NyLes: either use 'sudo apt-get install' from a terminal, or use the Software Center tool
<Trevor69420> oh crap forgot to set my home server to accept ssh connections on the WAN side before i left this AM
<Trevor69420> grrrr
<NyLes> martian: oh but i get unable to locate package, so it means, it was deleted?
<anv> thank u
<mtlaptop> hello
<Guest61274> hello
<bastidrazor> NyLes: update your package list. sudo apt-get update
<mtlaptop> I have a problem with dhcp3-server
<ste> hello , i have a problem with znc modules can anyone help maybe?
<craigbass1976> what;'s the preferred method to getting a dhcp daemon starting at boot?  mess with /etc/rc*, put a conf in /etc/init/ ?
<martian> NyLes: well, that either means it doesn't exist in the PPA, you haven't updated your sources list (this would be the case if you added it manually instead of using the GUI), you entered it wrong, or you're typing the package name wrong
<craigbass1976> mtlaptop, what's your issue, maybe I've gotten past that one...
<mtlaptop> I installed dhcp3-server
<SubjectOne> anybody here who knows a good rss-reader for cli ?
<NyLes> bastidrazor: already done that..
<mtlaptop> But when I type /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<mtlaptop> It doesn't work
<NyLes> martian: i used the terminal to add it.. and i check the spelling for 10 times now ol..
<mtlaptop> It seems like it's not installed
<L3top> craigbass1976: That should have happened automatically. Do you have a file in /etc/init.d named dhcp3-server?
<mtlaptop> Can you help me?
<martian> mtlaptop: well, check to see if there is a log file for it in /var/log and see what errors it is throwing
<Oer> Nyles what ppa are you tying to add ? maybe it is not available for your ubuntu-version.
<L3top> mtlaptop: what is the output when you type that?
<os12> NyLes, check if the app you want was added, apt-cache search yourwantapp
<mtlaptop> bash: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server: No such file or directory
<Trevor69420> mtlaptop what makes you think it's not installed?
<martian> NyLes: and did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<L3top> is the file there mtlaptop?
<NyLes> martian: yeah 2 times already..
<L3top> ls /etc/init.d/dh*
<martian> NyLes: when updating it, do you see any errors?
<NyLes> Oer: darjhorn/nvidia-96
<mtlaptop> because in the directory dhcp3 it's not the dhcpd.conf file
<NyLes> martian: none at all..
<os12> NyLes, what app are you trying to install via ppa?
<Trevor69420> hmm mtlaptop try removing and reinstalling
<NyLes> os12: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96
<martian> NyLes: what's the PPA if you don't mind my asking, and what package are you looking for?
<Trevor69420> i've never seen that issue before
<mtlaptop> I did it
<Oer> Nyles it is Maverick only.
<mtlaptop> I used apt-get remove dhcp3-server
<mtlaptop> and install
<mtlaptop> but it's the same
<L3top> mtlaptop: did it show that the file is there?
<L3top> mtlaptop: ls /etc/init.d/dh*
<ccadiou> Bonjour !
<NyLes> Oer: omg, sorry lol.. i got too excited..
<ccadiou> Hello, sorry !
<craigbass1976> L3top, yes, and I can start, stop, restart it.  Won't start at boot though
<Trevor69420> mtlaptop and there is a /etc/dhcp3/ directory
<martian> ccadiou: sorry?
<mtlaptop> root@mtlaptop:/usr/local/amino/releases/0.16.7a1-A130h-opera9# ls /etc/init.d/dh*
<mtlaptop> ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/dh*: No such file or directory
<Trevor69420> but no config files
<mtlaptop> yes
<ccadiou> martian, I thought i was on the french channel, but doesn't matter
<nathan___> how long will it take to build a 4x2TB raid5?
<Trevor69420> that is strange inded
<Trevor69420> nathan___ hard to answer
<L3top> mtlaptop: try update-rc.d dhcp-server defaults
<mtlaptop> yes
<Trevor69420> is it a software RAID or a physical RAID card
<nathan___> Trevor69420: software mdraid
<Trevor69420> depends on the computer
<ccadiou> Does anyone know how to remove a password which locks ... the bios ?
<ccadiou> Of course I don't know it
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, depends on the computer
<nathan___> Trevor69420: 1.3ghz amd neo, 8gb ddr4
<nathan___> ddr3
<martian> ccadiou: errrr, remove the battery and wait a bit?
<Trevor69420> still doesnt say enough nathan___ but it really shouldnt take long
<mtlaptop> root@mtlaptop:/usr/local/amino/releases/0.16.7a1-A130h-opera9# update-rc.d dhcp-server defaults
<mtlaptop> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/dhcp-server: file does not exist
<tjkent> craigbass1976: what is your problem?
<ccadiou> It's not a laptop, so there's no battery matrian
<os12> ccadiou, remove the batt
<nathan___> Trevor69420: 5 hours? 20 hours?
<martian> ccadiou: smash it open? ;)
<L3top> sorry
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, also some boards actually right that to a permanent chip...   and sometimes there's a way to jump two pins to reset it
<Trevor69420> nathan___, less than 2 hours
<Trevor69420> like maybe an hour
<L3top> I got your reply confused with craigbass1976.
<mtlaptop> there is a /etc/dhcp3/ directory
<L3top> clearly it will not update a file that is not there.
<ccadiou> martian, It may be a little too  ... hard for my computer, he's quite old
<L3top> lol
<martian> ccadiou: tough love!
<mtlaptop> that directory only have this file
<mtlaptop> dhclient-enter-hooks.d
<CampinSam> Question, I'm going to be configuring my computer to dual-boot windows 7 and ubuntu. On my ubuntu boot, my wireless adapter doesn't work out of the box, but once ubuntu is installed, I can install the drivers, and such. Will ubuntu have problems installing? or will it run just fine? And is there anything I'm missing?
<ccadiou> Trevor69420, Do you know where I can find those two pins ?
<Trevor69420> nathan___, but dont quote me on that, I've only ever used software raid
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, depends on what motherboard you have
<meerkats> how do I format a flashdrive? gparted?
<Trevor69420> they are all different
<Trevor69420> meerkats, u can use gparted
<tjkent> CampinSam: you might what kind of wireless card do you have?
<meerkats> Trevor69420, how? what icon or tab?
<Trevor69420> meerkats, or if you have gnome i think u can just right click on the drive and select format .... not sure tho
<DJones> ccadiou: If its a desktop, there is normally a small battery fixed to teh motherboard that keeps power supplied to the bios when the computer isn't connected to the mains
<Trevor69420> meerkats have you used gparted?
<martian> CampinSam: You mean, if ubuntu can't auto detect your wireless card, will the installation still work well?
<ccadiou> Trevor69420,  okay. An idea with a Asus M2V VIA ?
<CampinSam> My wireless adapter is a linksys AE1000
<CampinSam> martian: yes
<craigbass1976> tjkent, I'm trying to get dhcp3-server to start at boot.
<ccadiou> DJones, let's try to find it ...
<CampinSam> martian: or atleast, I believe that's what I'm asking..
<martian> CampinSam: Yes, it will be fine and dandy.
<CampinSam> martian: alright, thanks then.
<L3top> mtlaptop: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhcp3-server
<os12> NyLes, if you want to try nvidia drivers you can add x-swat ppa just for the sake of testing.
<CampinSam> martian: I wasn't sure whether ubuntu had to download anything during the installation
<meerkats> Trevor69420, partition-formt to cannot be used...
<meerkats> Trevor69420, partition-format to cannot be used...
<ignoredthoughts> Any chance there is a package I can download that will help me view available wireless networks and join them?
<meerkats> Trevor69420, the owner of the flashdrive (kingston) is root, no idea why...
<ignoredthoughts> the one that comes with Lubuntu requires that I know specific details
<mtlaptop> it said nothing
<Trevor69420> shouldnt matter
<NyLes> os12: ok ill try that and oh, the link you game me about sound card i've tried that already, but no good..
<Trevor69420> meerkats, what does gparted say
<Trevor69420> ?
<mtlaptop> root@mtlaptop:/usr/local/amino/releases/0.16.7a1-A130h-opera9# sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhcp3-server
<Trevor69420> can u see the flash drive in gparted
<L3top> do you have a /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file?
<luca> ciao
<ignoredthoughts> anyone?
<luca> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NyLes> os12: whats is the ppa for x-swat?
<tjkent> meerkats: you should be able to.
<mtlaptop> L3top: no
<meerkats> Trevor69420, nothing it lists all hard drives, including the flash drive and info about it (fat32, cylinders, unallocated space.,..)
<ignoredthoughts> not asking for the file, I can find it, just need to know what it is
<Trevor69420> meerkats so.... what
<Trevor69420> errr so waht's the issue then?
<os12> NyLes, some nvidia cdrivers to test
<meerkats> Trevor69420, so... I cannot format it
<Trevor69420> select the drive right click on it select delete (to delete current allocations)
<Trevor69420> make sure it's the flash drive you select
<Trevor69420> you want unallocated space
<os12> NyLes, any luck on sudo alsa force-reload?
<martian> ignoredthoughts: Try wifi-radar
<Oer> NyLes, there is no 96-driver in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ccadiou> DJones, what does the small battery looks like ?
<tjkent> Trevor69420: haha yea that is kinda important
<archo43> oioioioi
<NyLes> Oer: oh thanks..
<Trevor69420> then right click again select new and then you can specify the format
<DJones> ccadiou: This what I'm used to seeing http://www.technibble.com/articlecontent/2007/12/remove-battery.jpg
<ccadiou> DJones, I think it may be the round thing on which I can read "lithium battery" ...
<Reliant> martian: Forums to the rescue. I did a search on the network controller, and found posts for downloading & installing the driver from realtek. So far, it looks solved. Thanks for reminding me about the driver :)
<L3top> and you did a remove and then reinstalled... you could try to remove with --purge option
<Oer> Nyles xorg 1.7 / 1.8 / 1.9 does not support nvidia 96 ( they hope it get fixed, but that driver is obsolete, discontinued)
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, lol yea that is the battery... but not all CMOS chips can be reset by the battery removal technique.. some can
<meerkats> Trevor69420, I see, so all flashdrive is unallocated...
<Trevor69420> ok... meerkats then right click the unallocated space and select new
<NyLes> Oer: what is the xorg version of 10.10 and 10.04?
<Trevor69420> it should bring u a screen where it has a drop down for filesystem
<Trevor69420> then select FAT32 or whatever you want
<lifedodge> hi all
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, what is the model of the motherboard?
<meerkats> what about free space preceding and following Trevor69420 ?
<meerkats> is 1MB enough?
<ccadiou> Trevor69420, I'm going to have a try. My MB is an Asus VIA K8T890
<martian> Reliant: Great! Yeah, I don't "know", but it helps to have a third party throw out some ideas like that :)
<ccadiou> Does anyone know what a jumper is on a motherboard ?
<NyLes> os12: still no luck..
<Trevor69420> ummm... meerkats if you deleted all partitions there should be no free space.. it should just read "unallocated for everything
<Trevor69420> then if you right click select new then the filesystem it should just do everything automatically
<martian> ccadiou: they're those little ~8mm pins sticking up in little groups.
<Trevor69420> u dont need to make adjustments
<meerkats> Trevor69420, in the "create new partition" editor
<martian> ccadiou: but laptops don't usually have accessible jumpers
<Trevor69420> are you using gparted meerkats ?
<tjkent> meerkats: are you mounted to the drive?
<meerkats> where you select the filesystem
<meerkats> yes Trevor69420
<NyLes> os12: sound card is Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC
<meerkats> yes tjkent
<NyLes> os12: sound card is Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller
<craigbass1976> tjkent, I can't start dhcp server soon after logging in either, and I'm guessing it's because my network connection doesn't finish for a bit after I'm logged into xfce.  Is it possible for eth0 (which is static) to connect earlier in the boot process than it currently does?
<ccadiou> martian, it can be usefull to unload the condensator of the Cmos RMA, can't it ?
<Trevor69420> meerkats i guess i dont know what you are looking at
<Trevor69420> give me a minute here
<tjkent> meerkats: you can't format the filesystem if you are mounted to it, unmount the drive, by right-clicking it in the table in gparted and then format it
<ccadiou> martian, not RMA but RAM
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, I would like to draw your attention to the Clear CMOS jumper, which finds itself almost under the left end of the notorious PCI Express x16 slot, so that you will only be able to use it if the graphics card is completely removed from the system.
<meerkats> Trevor69420, wait, uploading a pic asa I get a usable connection
<Trevor69420> k
<martian> ccadiou: I doubt it. The bios password isn't stored in ram. the bios has its own ram that is kept alive by the little watch battery.
<Trevor69420> oh yea tjkent forgot about that
<Trevor69420> martian that's not true all the time... on some PCs thats true
<ccadiou> martian, so how to get rid of it ?
<Trevor69420> but alot of mobos now have a built in small flash memory chip
<martian> Trevor69420: ahh well I digress. I'm outside my comfort zone here :)
<tjkent> craigbass1976: so you aren't connected or you aren't
<Trevor69420> CCADIOU it's in the manual for your board
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, look here: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-a8ve-deluxe_8.html
<Trevor69420> does that look like your motherboard?
<martian> Trevor69420: it's a laptop IIRC
<Trevor69420> oh god
<Trevor69420> :-(
<orak3l> evolution 3.2 keeps marking some mails as spam even if i manually whitelist the specific emails. after a restart of evolution the mails are marked as spam again. this only happens with one account although i have 4 associated with evolution. all accounts are imap+ and have the same settings. i tried to reset bogofilter and train it again but i wasnt able to do that so far.
<martian> Trevor69420: Yeah, I said to smash it open =D
<trenti> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kk23> can you tell me why happened this http://i39.tinypic.com/f2se84.png ??
<Trevor69420> what kind of laptop
<tjkent> craigbass1976: I am sorry I am just a little confused on what you are asking
<trenti> hello
<Trevor69420> the model of the board he sent me looks to be desktop
<trenti> !list
<ccadiou> Okay, I'm going to remove the small battery, wait some minutes and reboot
<ccadiou> Bye !
<Trevor69420> ccadiou, what is the modl of the laptop
<Trevor69420> ?
<craigbass1976> tjkent, I am all up and running, but I have to manually start dhcp3-server after I've logged into XFCE.  I believe that's when the network comes up.  I also believe the network coming up so late is what's screwing dhcp server up (since it needs a network before starting)
<somethinginteres> How can I update the Ubuntu installer that comes with  12.04 Alpha 2? There's a bug stopping me from getting up to partitioning stage.
<NyLes> anyone willing to solve the problem of my sound card? aplay -l results with a no soundcard found, lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" found my soundcard..
<viktor133> i'm not succeeding at installing ubuntu maverick meerkat on an older windows box. can anybody give me some assistance pls?
<Trevor69420> craigbass1976, dhcp-server is to serve IP addresses
<Trevor69420> is that what you are trying to do?
<craigbass1976> Trevor69420, right.  Yes.
<Trevor69420> if you are just trying to GET an IP you need a DHCP client
<Oer> somethinginteres join #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<craigbass1976> Trevor69420, the box has a static ip; I'm trying to give out ips to other boxes on the network.  Works fine, just won't start at boot
<NyLes> anyone willing to solve the problem of my sound card? aplay -l results with a no soundcard found, lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" found my soundcard..
<dtcrshr> Trevor69420: ill move to another cpter, brb
<maarezende> Trevor69420, its me here
<viktor133> can anybody help me with a problem setting up ubuntu maverick meerkat?
<maarezende> well, iv tryed again deleting the persistent rules, but yet still cant get networking to start
<Trevor69420> craigbass1976, dunno if you did this yet... but can you try this command and let me know when you are done:  sudo update-rc.d -f dhcp3-server remove
<maarezende> on initctl list | grep netw i have the interfaces lo and eth1 (which dont exist neither on interfaces or persistent files)
<craigbass1976> Trevor69420, and now I'm wondering if it's because the network itself on this box doesn't start until so late in the process.  Doesn't network-manager make it so that you can't get on the network until you've logged in to GNOME?
<maarezende> and networking stop/waiting
<maarezende> kinda lost here
<Trevor69420> craigbass1976, beats me i dont use gnome
<Trevor69420> i an a CLI guy
<meerkats> Trevor69420, http://imagebin.org/200393
<Trevor69420> i only run dhcp3-server on ubuntu server
<Trevor69420> meerkats, yep thats it...  just select under filesystem what you want
<Trevor69420> FAT32 is usually the standard for flash meerkats
<craigbass1976> Trevor69420, me either, this is XFCE, but I see network-manager in /etc/init.d and I remember having to get rid of it once so that my laptop would get on a network whether I'd logged in or not
<Trevor69420> meerkats, just leave everything else as is... those are the default settings and will be fine
<meerkats> Trevor69420, can you explain why?
<bLiNdRaGe> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and want to install fail2ban...all the guides say to just run apt-get install fail2ban, however mine shows that it has no package for it
<bLiNdRaGe> any idea why?
<Trevor69420> explain why what meerkats
<bLiNdRaGe> sudo aptitude search fail2ban shows nothing either
<meerkats> Trevor69420, why FAT32 is the flash drive's standard
<xsl> !obex-data-server
<Trevor69420> cuz it's compatible with every OS meerkats
<Trevor69420> ext4 is for Linux
<meerkats> lol
<xsl> guys what is obex-data-server needed for ?
<craigbass1976> Trevor69420, I ran the command.  /etc/rc1.d/K40dhcp3-server was removed, /etc/rc2.d/ 3, 4, and 5 had S40dhcp3-server that were removed
<llutz_> !info fail2ban | lucid
<ubottu> lucid: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (oneiric), package size 79 kB, installed size 672 kB
<meerkats> ok, i was wondering if there was a more compelling reason than the mere compatibility
<xsl> !info obex-data-server| oneiric
<ubottu> obex-data-server (source: obex-data-server): D-Bus service for OBEX client and server side functionality. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.6-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 76 kB, installed size 300 kB
<bastidrazor> xsl: that is for bluetooth
<llutz_> bLiNdRaGe: check your sources
<bLiNdRaGe> what do i look for?
<Trevor69420> meerkats windows uses FAT32... u can also select NTFS if you feel comfortable but to be honest it's only an 8GB flash drive so FAT32 is fine
<xsl> bastidrazor: i removed all bluez and blueman stuff... so no problem on removing this
<llutz_> bLiNdRaGe: needs universe enabled
<xsl> bastidrazor: tyvm
<Trevor69420> unless u have files over 4GB in size being stored
<meerkats> Trevor69420, I was aiming for ext4 due to indexing
<tjkent> Trevor69420: that isn't necessesarily true
<Trevor69420> tjkent: what isnt?
<Trevor69420> meerkats seems unneccessary to me
<meerkats> Trevor69420, ok
<tjkent> well I mean there is a difference in fact one huge on which is if he tries to move a file that is larger 2gb on a fat 32 its not gonna happen
<CalicoJack> Has anyone had any luck setting up a VPN on their home network? I want to be able to connect to a machine running Ubuntu Lucid server over VPN.
<llutz_> !info fail2ban  lucid
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 93 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Trevor69420> tjkent 4GB i think is the limit for FAT32
<bLiNdRaGe> that got it llutz
<bLiNdRaGe> how did you see that it was in universal?
<llutz_> !info fail2ban  lucid | bLiNdRaGe
<ubottu> bLiNdRaGe: please see above
<tjkent> Trevor69420: well still
<G__81_> hi i am using Ubuntu 11.10 and using the Unity interface. I have few problems. I am not able to change the boot order in Ubuntu. I tried the ways specified in the Ubuntu forums but it still stays @ Linux by default
<G__81_> can someone help me out
<bLiNdRaGe> i saw the in component universe is optional
<llutz_> bLiNdRaGe: "in component ..."
<bLiNdRaGe> thought it meant universe was optional
<tjkent> G__81_: elaborate
<Trevor69420> hence why i said it;s fine unless he plans to store more files more than 4GB in size tjkent
<llutz_> bLiNdRaGe: nah, its in universe but optional, not installed by default
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, i have
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, using openvpn
<CalicoJack> Trevor69420, is that F/OSS?
<AngelForget> sorry speak italian
<bLiNdRaGe> gotcha
<bLiNdRaGe> thanks
<tjkent> Trevor69420: I couldn't remember if it was 2 or 4 regardless I have giles that I move sometimes that are over 4 gb
<G__81_> tjkent: What i did was i edited the grub.cfg and changed the GRUB_DEFAULT to saved and then i did sudo grub-set-default 5
<Trevor69420> F/OSS??? CalicoJack
<CalicoJack> Trevor69420, Free and Open Source Software
<Trevor69420> yea you are correct tjkent
<[1]maarezende> Trevor69420, to test up, iv changed both into interfaces and persistent to eth2, but i still get some errors that the device dont exists
<G__81_> tjkent: it still stays @ Linux by default. Startup Manager application does not change the order either
<[1]maarezende> do i have to restart another service? does the persistent udev rules are not connected to the networking service at all?
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, yes openvpn is free and open source
<jo_say> how many people using ubuntu as their first OS?
<xsl> guys wen system starts ( and i disable plymouth splash ) i can see services startup on tty7 is there a way to change that to tty1?
<martian> jo_say: first?
<viktor133> i can't install ubuntu on a windows-box, everything just blacks out every time. can anybody give me a little help pls?
<tjkent> Trevor69420: you were saying that I was right with 2gb?
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, the thing to know is if you plan to run vpn on your home server it helps to have a static IP address instead of dynamic
<Trevor69420> no i was saying it'd be an issue if her were moving large files
<acidrain> ugh. it is always so difficult to setup an email server with imap
<Trevor69420> i agree with that
<tjkent> viktor133: it is 64-bit or 32-bit that you are trying to install
<G__81_> tjkent: ?
<viktor133> 32-bit, older system
<jo_say> #martian i mean "primary"
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | viktor133
<ubottu> viktor133: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Trevor69420> however not all systems can read other filesystems... and for his use it didnt sound like he was gonna be storing large files
<CalicoJack> Trevor69420, Not an issue, I'm going to be using it for a Minecraft server, so I'll just give my IP to my friends when we want to play. If it changes, no big deal
<tjkent> G__81_: ok walk me through this
<kk23> someone to explain me??
<G__81_> tjkent: yeah sure
<tjkent> G__81_: you turn on your computer
<martian> jo_say: probably most people here :) I have't booted in to windows on any of my computers in months
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, are you using a dedicated server?
<tjkent> G__81_: grub loads
<G__81_> tjkent: yes
<tjkent> G__81_: you have the menu there
<G__81_> yes
<CalicoJack> Trevor69420, yep
<CalicoJack> Trevor69420, Ubuntu Lucid Server edition
<AngelForget> speak italian please
<kk23> what happen here and why http://i39.tinypic.com/f2se84.png ??
<Trevor69420> calicojack ok then u shouild be fine to use openvpn
<NyLes> problem with my sound card please help.. aplay -l says no soundcards found
<tjkent> so tell me what is going on then from there
<xsl> !info ibus |oneiric
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, everyone will need the openvpn client which is included with the instuctions and package and they will all need a user account on the server
<ubottu> oneiric None: ibus (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - core. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.99.20110419-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 189 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<jo_say> im the first time here, how can i talk to u directly... #martian
<indicator> Hi, when I log into gnome, nothing loads. So, sometimes I go to tty1 to log in to the terminal and I see lots of "out of memory" kind of errors
<xsl> What is ibus used for?
<indicator> What is wrong?
<tjkent> jo_say: just ask your question someone will answer it
<meerkats> the flash drive is owned by root, I cannot add or delete content. what do I do?
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<likami> ok
<xsl> Intelligent Input bus? what is that?
<CalicoJack> Trevor69420, thanks for getting me started, I think the documentation can take me the rest of the way :-)
<G__81_> tjkent: the highlighted one is the first entry by default, even after i change the boot order. I got to press down arrow key to get to Windows if i have to boot it
<jo_say> o, very nice..
<tjkent> ok
<Trevor69420> CalicoJack, thsoe are for an older server release but SHOULD work for you
<Trevor69420> if you have issues CalicoJack you can also get help in #openvpn
<CalicoJack> Trevor69420, thanks, that helps a lot!
<Trevor69420> np
<acidrain> i have port 25, 110, and 143 forwarded. squirrelmail connection refused by imap server. any reasons why?
<Trevor69420> i figure if i randomly yell out solutions i'll eventually get one right ;-)
<acidrain> ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<Trevor69420> acidrain, what's the IMAP server you are using?
<Trevor69420> and is it on one of those ports acidrain
<G__81_> tjkent: so thats the problem
<tjkent> G__81_: did you go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and change default
<jo_say> i found the rmvb files are better shown in Windows in the same computer...do i got something wrong...?
<G__81_> tjkent: i dont have a file like that 11.10 uses grub 2
<tjkent> ok give me just a sec
<dr_willis> jo_say:  try vlc and its video filterr options
<acidrain> Trevor69420: yes it is on port 143. how to i get imap version?
<kelvin_> hi
<xsl> is IBUS for plug-n-play device recognition?
<Guest61429> hi ubuntu
<tjkent> G__81_: hey I have grub 2 as well and just found that file
<Trevor69420> acidraid not sure...  are you hosting your own mail server or are you trying to get squirrelmail to retrieve from a remote mail service (like pair networks or gmail or something)
<Guest61429> am i available to send msg?
<G__81_> tjkent: one sec be right back i made some changes lets see if it works i ll log in back here again in 2 minutes
<NyLes> can i downgrade my xorg?
<kelvin_> hell
<kelvin_> sorry
<Trevor69420> acidrain, i've only ever ran squirrelmail over SMTP
<kk23> can you tell me why happened this http://i39.tinypic.com/f2se84.png ??
<kelvin_> hello...can any body help.. i want to degrade ubuntu from 11.10 to 10.04
<dr_willis> kk23:  at least summarize the problem
<acidrain> Trevor69420: so you are suggesting i change squirrelmail port to 25?
<Trevor69420> also acidrain the other thing is that some ISPs if it's a home line may block some of those ports to prevent you from hosting mail and web servers
<dr_willis> kelvin_:  reinstall
<danileigh79> kelvin_: clan install
<tjkent> I also upgraded from legacy so it may be there because of that
<danileigh79> kelvin_: *clean
<Trevor69420> acidrain only if your mail server is set up for SMTP
<acidrain> Trevor69420: but thats not the case here. i had a mail server up 5 months ago on a different box
<MonkeyDust> kelvin_: uninstall 11.10, then install 10.04
<acidrain> mail is on 25. imap on 143. courier on 110
<Trevor69420> what are you using as the mail server tho?
<Trevor69420> postfix?
<kk23> dr_willis i made a disk cloned and new can;t boot i got this error
<acidrain> yeah
<acidrain> SM is supposed to be using imap to authenticate to the smtp server
<acidrain> i guess it cannot do it in plain text?
<NyLes> please help me with my soundcard, aplay -l results with no soundcard founds but lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" detected my sound card..
<llutz_> acidrain: is the error really "conection refused"? this means theres nothing listening/answering on that specific port
<Trevor69420> acidrain: give me a sec to read over some docs...  i havent done this in ages
<llutz_> acidrain: check your logs for more info
<G__81> hey it worked
<G__81> i have got the boot order changed
<acidrain> llutz_: its been 5 months since ive had a comp. where are the logs located again?
<llutz_> acidrain: /var/log
<dr_willis> it pays to learn some grub skills.. ;)
<G__81> hi tjkent
<G__81> i have few other problems and questions can you help me out ?
<Trevor69420> i could use some grub right now
<Trevor69420> i'm starved
<srini> hi
<jo_say> <dr_willis> I will try
<jo_say> quit
<jo_say> how quit by the command?
<jo_say> q
<jo_say> :q
<llutz_> jo_say: /quit
<jo_say> oic
<xsl> is IBUS for chinese input layouts ?
<acidrain> llutz_: and which log? mail.log?
<jo_say> where cai i get the commands?
<dr_willis> jo_say:  read docs for your irc client normaly
<llutz_> acidrain: what imap-server are you using? mail.* are the smtp-server logs
<meerkats> will sudo chown -R $USER:$USER solve my permission problems?
<jo_say> o...
<G__81> When Ubuntu boots up i dont see the Ubuntu Logo or the Startup Screen when it boots, sometimes i see it, even if i see it, the display is so big . How do i solve it. Has anyone encountered this problem before ?
<acidrain> how do i determine which imap server im using? :/
<jo_say> im new here...
<tjkent> g__
<srini> goterminal.blogspot.com is the blog created by me.please surf it and your suggestions are welcome.I am here to get your suggestions.And nothing else.
<llutz_> acidrain: its your setup, you have to know it
<acidrain> llutz_: i just followed the instructions on the wiki docs for ubuntu postfix setup lol
<llutz_> acidrain: sudo lsof -i :143
<tjkent> G__81: hey I am back
<llutz_> lets hope that mailserver isn't public...
<G__81> tjkent, the problem is solved
<srini> I want to know about IRC channel list
<acidrain> llutz_: couriertc
<rafalmi_> does anyone know good tutorial for making debian packages (installed by dpkg -i *deb) ?
<acidrain> imap2
<llutz_> acidrain: well no idea, check its config to find where it logs to
<G__81> tjkent, i have couple of other questions and problems
<tjkent> G__81: whats up
<G__81> tjkent, When Ubuntu boots up i dont see the Ubuntu Logo or the Startup Screen when it boots, sometimes i see it, even if i see it, the display is so big . How do i solve it. Has anyone encountered this problem before ?
<rafalmi_> does anyone know good tutorial for making debian packages (installed by dpkg -i *deb) ?
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dr_willis> may be some better wiki pages
<krnekhelesh> srini: checked out your blog...Its nice but outdated....ubuntu 8.10 support was stopped long time back
<krnekhelesh> srini: are you new to Ubunut?
<tjkent> G__81: hey I am in class so I will be in and out
<G__81> tjkent, other things are all fine, i get the proper Unity 3d interface etc but this only is one small issue and while i restart the system i see the Spalsh Screen "Ubuntu and the five dots"
<G__81> The display of it is very huge
<rafalmi_> ubottu: I mean creating .deb packages from scratch
<ubottu> rafalmi_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Romania. I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Can anyone help me connect if correctly to my computer?
<asdrubale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<tjkent> G__81: is it always huge?
<G__81> tjkent, yes
<G__81> only the splash screen the other things are all perfectly fine
<dr_willis> i always turn off the splash. ;)
<acidrain> llutz_: i think i may have found an error. i try to change mail dir to /home/acidrain/Maildir
<G__81> the Desktop is perfect and the login screen is also perfect, only the bootup screen
<tjkent> G__81: my guess would be that the resolution is messed up on the file that your splash is of
<rafalmi_> I mean using dpkg-buildpackage or something similar not apt :)
<srini> @krneshelesh : thanks for your feedback...am not new to ubuntu....am unaware of the things exactly.please dont mistake me
<acidrain> but it still says mail is in /var/mail/acidrain
<G__81> dr_willis, i mean the screen which says "Ubuntu and the five dots under it "
<dr_willis> G__81:  thays the plymouth splash screen
<G__81> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> G__81:  i turn it off.
<G__81> dr_willis, where do we change it so that it looks proper. I mean the resolution
<tjkent> G__81: I turned mine off
<tjkent> the actual file is messed is what I think
<acidrain> Feb 23 09:28:36 acidrain-desktop imapd: acidrain: Account's mailbox directory is not owned by the correct uid or gid
<Halexander9000> Hello?
<dr_willis> G__81:  theres fixs out.. i find the thing useless.. so i always turn if off
<G__81> tjkent, which means you ll not see whats booting you ll straight away see the desktop ?
<dr_willis> useless eyecandy
<srini> krnekhelesh, thanks for your feedback...am not new to ubuntu...am unaware of certain things exactly...please dont mistake me
<srini> Halexander9000, hello
<llutz_> acidrain: time to do some reading... check permissions, read how they have to be for courier-imapd etc.pp
<dr_willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<krnekhelesh> srini: no worries mate..just pointing out
<Halexander9000> srini: Can you help me with my network problem?
<srini> krnekhelesh, thank u...u r welcome
<tjkent> no you will se everything
<G__81> dr_willis, ok thanks. The other problem is that when i use xchat and i minimize it to system tray i am not sure where it goes
<G__81> dr_willis, is that a bug in Unity ?
<srini> Halexander9000, tell me,if i know definitely i ll tell
<meerkats> sudo chown -R $dexter:$dexter
<meerkats> chown: missing operand after `:' help
<Halexander9000> srini:  I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Can you help me connect if correctly to my computer?
<srini> Halexander9000, sure...install wvdial package
<dr_willis> meerkats:  dexter is a name $dexter is a variavle
<llutz_> meerkats: you need to specify WHAT to chown, man chown
<Halexander9000> srini: On it.
<llutz_> meerkats: $USER not $dexter
<meerkats> so I cannot chown from within the dir...
<srini> Halexander9000, i couldnt get u
<meerkats> llutz, user dexter from group dexter
<dr_willis> echo $USER
<dr_willis> whould print dexter
<G__81> dr_willis, any idea ?
<llutz_> meerkats: $USER or "dexter" but NOT $dexter
<Halexander9000> srini: On it. As in, I'm doing what you told me to do.
<nannes> Hi all! :D
<dr_willis> G__81:  for what? i dont use xchat.  perhaps check askubuntu.com
<G__81> dr_willis,for IRC
<srini> krnekhelesh, please give me feedback whenever u felt wrongly.
<nannes> There are a few things I need to ask you....
<srini> Halexander9000, edit username and password and save it.then reboot
<gam> boa tarde
<spaceneedle> Why I have "nvidia-common" installed is a mystery to me. I have intel graphics--not nvidia.
<dr_willis> tell xchat to not minimize to the systray perhaps  G__81
<Halexander9000> srini: What user name and password?
<G__81> dr_willis, i want it that way
<gam> estou ficando meio apavorada
<Halexander9000> srini: I checked and I have wvdial install. What do I do now?
<fidel> spaceneedle: maybe a dual-gfx system?
<kelvin_> hello...can any body help.. i want to degrade ubuntu from 11.10 to 10.04
<spaceneedle> nope.
<dr_willis> G__81:  check xchat settings
<G__81> dr_willis, ill search about this. How do i add shortuts to Unity launcher. I want the gnome-terminal on that launcher
<fidel> spaceneedle: k
<misch> shit on xchat go to webchat.freenode.net
<mehdi> when i run libreoffice i face this error : (soffice:2192): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap", wat should i do?
<srini> Halexander9000, open wvdial.conf file in gedit and provide username and password.save and reboot
<G__81> dr_willis, i am able to remove unwanted icons but i am not able to add anything new on the launcher
<srini> krnekhelesh, are you busy?
<ska> Is there a way I can use Lightning calendar with exsiting Tbird?
<ska> What calendar solution do you use?
<gam> tem alguem que saiba me ajudar com esse xumbutu?
<llutz_> ska: theres a lightning-addon for tbird
<LjL> !br | gam
<ubottu> gam: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ska> llutz_: do you use it? My version is incompatible with Lightning..
<Halexander9000> srini: How do I do that? And I don't have any user name or password.
<llutz_> ska: i do, but not with *buntu
<gam> grata
<ska> llutz_: with what then?
<mehdi> i cant run libre office how can i run it?
<llutz_> ska: tbird from mozilla.org with debian-sid
<NyLes> is there a possibility that a sound card's driver depends on video card's? both are onboard..
<meerkats> sudo chown -R dexter:dexter usb0
<meerkats> chown: changing ownership of `usb0': Operation not permitted
<meerkats> why is that?
<srini> Halexander9000, you just follow my blog.i will keep on updating new things about ubuntu.my blog is goterminal.blogspot.com .... i think its very difficult for me to teach you.soon i will provide solutions for ur problem
<srini> Halexander9000, i need your suggestions...u r welcome..
<martian> mehdi: Why can't you? What version of ubuntu are you running?
<llutz_> meerkats: trying to chown random things is a good way to break your system. usb0 is a network-device, you cannot shown it
<mehdi> 11.10
<llutz_> chown
<mehdi> martian, i use 11.10
<meerkats> llutz, not random, the purchased flashdrive appears as usb0
<meerkats> and mounts as usb0
<ska> Is it safe to install the Tbird 10.X from mozilla on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> meerkats:  what are you wanting to do exactly?
<dr_willis> meerkats:  what fs is the device using?
<Oer> ska yes it is in the repository
<meerkats> dr_willis, write cut and paste from and to my purchased flash drive
<Halexander9000> srini: What does that have to do with anything?
<martian> mehdi: and what happens when you try to run libreoffice?
<meerkats> dr_willis, since the purchase, it has been owned by root, I havent been able to write or cut...
<dr_willis> meerkats:  if its ntfs/vfat you mount it with right options
<johben> how do i install stuffs on ubuntu
<meerkats> right options?
<dr_willis> or install/run the ntfs-config tool
<ska> Oer: My system only has like Tbird 3.X in it .
<ska> Oer: is there a way to install newer verseions?
<johben> am new with this operation system and unable to use terminal
<dr_willis> you do NOT just chown/chmod ntfs/vfat
<ska> ska: WIthout DL'ing from mozilla.. that is
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<srini> Halexander9000, i have given you things...i dont know wat u r coming to ask
<mehdi> martian, it just dont run this was my first time run it   i run it from terminal and it gives me this error : (soffice:2192): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<urfr332gO> johben, there is a the ubuntu software center and the terminal, depends on the release yur using there may be synaptiic as well.
<NyLes> is there a possibility that a sound card's driver depends on video card's? both are onboard..
<dr_willis> NyLes:  if using hdmi its possible.
<lucidguy> How does one set bash line width?  As in when I perform a df I don't want it to auto line break so soon.
<srini> ska, goterminal.blogspot.com ur feedbacks are welcome.i need ur suggestions.Its the new blog.
<NyLes> dr_willis: that's the only possible reason?
<dr_willis> NyLes:  i dont know your details
<dr_willis> hdmi audio out uses a different sound card on  my box
<johben> urfr332g0: there are some softwares that i would like to download which are not in the software center
<dr_willis> bbl
<Halexander9000> srini: I searched your blog, there's no information on how to configure wvdial for my specific modem, nor what password and username to use in my case.
<estreptococo> hi
<estreptococo> how can i install cinnamon in Ubuntu 11.10?
<srini> Halexander9000, i am searching and i will be soon posting...wait for a while
<Halexander9000> srini: Alright...
<NyLes> dr_willis: vsorry, video card and sound card are both onboard, NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 and Intel Corporation 828102/BAM AC'97
<chris|> estreptococo, like this: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<srini> Halexander9000, cool
<johben> my apps are not working when i use a proxy
<Halexander9000> srini: Can you give me the link, when you're done?
<johben> is there anyone here that can help with my questions
<ska> So If I install Thunderbird-dev package, I get 10.XXX Tbird..
<johben> guess i got to leave here
<srini> Halexander9000, sure...do you have any feedback in that blog?
<nannes1> I'm a student of the high school, and with a couple of friends just obtained the permission (by the principal) for a complete "recovery" of an unused computer lab. I decided to build up a server-based network, with one only server, and a (any)ubuntu thin installation in all the clients (they have old hardware).  Roles of the server: USER-server (or as it's called), DNS filter, Update center
<nannes1> I've a few questions:
<nannes1> - can I install ubuntu in all the clients in once? (== all at the same time, with an unique iso image sent by te server)
<nannes1> - which software do you reccommend me to use, to make the server the only "manager" of the users?
<FloodBot1> nannes1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilResistance> !ask | johben
<ubottu> johben: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> bleh
<Halexander9000> srini: Feedback about what?
<lucidguy> wow, nobody knows the answer.
<escott> nannes1, you probably want to look at a ethernet boot configuration
<ska> nannes1: what do you mean by "all the clients" ??? that is vague.. there are thousands of apps
<spartan2276> How can I fix my GIMP application so that it actually starts?
<martian> mehdi: sorry, went afk. Try deleting your libreoffice preference folder in ~/.libreoffice
<srini> Halexander9000, regarding blog...any flaws you found in it? you are always welcome to my blog...i need ur support
<EvilResistance> spartan2276, we'd need to know why it doesnt start first off
<llutz_> nannes1: you want to read about ldap
<spartan2276> every time I click on the gimp icon nothing happens and I re-install the application twice
<EvilResistance> spartan2276, can you try running gimp from the terminal so we can see if there's any specific errors?
<viktor133> lucidguy, you mean in the console itself?
<martian> mehdi: or open your home folder, choose "show hidden files" in the view menu, then you'll see it
<Halexander9000> srini: I'm not a blog user to be honest, so I don't know what to suggest. I guess I'm your regular noob about most everything regarding linux.
<mehdi> martian, i mv it to desktop but seem not to work yet i try rm it
<meerkats> say what you want, but the only way I can get writting permissions with thei flashdrive is with ext4 as fileformat,
<spartan2276> EvilResistance, sure one sec.
<nannes1> ska I mean= I have 16 PCs in a network. I wanna install the same version of ubuntu in every pc. without phisically installing it on every PC, I thought it was possible to do it once, by the server
<lucidguy> viktor133, Sure, I just don't want df to caraige return so early with its output.
<NyLes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<spartan2276> EvilResistance, gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EvilResistance> spartan2276, well there's your problem.
<viktor133> !caraige
<nannes1> escott: Ethernet boot configuration? mm probably, do you know it? can you explain me something?
<martian> mehdi: try running "sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf" in a terminal. The bug report for your problem is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/762167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762167 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "missing dependency on gtk2-engines-pixbuf" [Undecided,Triaged]
<meerkats> what happens if i change fileformat like 6 times in a day? am I f*cking my flashdrive?
<mehdi> martian, i remove it but it gives the same error
<spartan2276> EvilResistance, How can I fix that?
<EvilResistance> !language | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<EvilResistance> spartan2276, lemme google this, k?
<GranCenSail> Printing from OpenOffice doesn't give the duplex option (only "Off" and "<ignore>") even though my HP 7400 has a duplexer and the printer properties says that the duplexer is installed.   I tried deleting the printer and re-adding it with hp-setup.  What else should I do?
<nannes1> llutz_: LDAP? hmmm I used it time ago, but it's a bit complicated.  was hoping for something simpler
<srini> Halexander9000, fine...you just navigate within the blog and you can find something useful...it also helps ur friends...share it..
<nannes1> Anyone can help me?
<mehdi> martian, i instal gtk2... but it only load but dont go to libreoffice menu
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Romania. I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Can anyone help me connect if correctly to my computer?
<EvilResistance> spartan2276, which ubuntu are you on
<martian> mehdi: Sorry, I don't understand
<srini> mehdi, goterminal.blogspot.com
<ska> nannes1: you can clone it, or use             dpkg --get-selections >myselections
<Trevor69420> maybe someon can help me here... i have my ubuntu server set up as my router (firewall, dhcp server, etc).. I have two interfaces one for WAN (ETH0) and one for LAN (ETH1)... if i want all my PCs on the network to use OpenDNS as the dns server where do I define that in my configuration?
<dr3mro> hello , I use ubuntu 11.10 and my laptop battery socket is dead ,, tried many times to replace it and no way it works and i can't afford a new laptop soon .. so is there a way to make my laptop remember the last date it was on so when i trun it on it just loses couple of hours not 5 years ??
<ska> nannes1: man dpkg
<mehdi> martian, it only shows the loading logo and then disappear nothing more
<EvilResistance> spartan2276, try this in terminal: sudo apt-get install libgegl-0.0-0
<spartan2276> EvilResistance
<lucidguy> Figured it out .. df was causing the breaks, not the environment.  -P resolved issue
<spartan2276> EvilResistance, got it thanks
<CoJaBo> dr3mro:  you should be able to configure it to sync time on bout
<llutz_> Trevor69420: push that dns-server via the dhcp-server
<martian> mehdi: hmm, try again from the terminal and see what it complains about this time
<MaynardWaters> dr3mro: turn it on, reset it, then dont turn it off again
<CoJaBo> boot
<Trevor69420> llutz_, what do u mean?
<Oer> dr3mro, replace the bios battery to keep the time, how to do that, join ##hardware
<mehdi> martian, in terminal no error shown
<dr3mro> CoJaBo, it sync ok but it can't be done on boot as I am joined to a local network using web auth interface so in order to login i have to go to a login page
<dr3mro> Oer, the socket of my bios battery is dead
<martian> srini: Is there a reason you are linking people to your blog?
<viktor133> i'm stuck while installing meerkat, nomodset-solution brought me further, but got stuck again. any help?
<sick__> 妨碍俺都渣渣
<dr3mro> I need an open source app that sets my time as the last time it was open .. or the bash command and I make the script my self
<srini> martian, i think it may help ubuntu begginers.Nothing else.Do you have any problem in it?
<llutz_> Trevor69420: configure your dhcp-server to push opendns-nameservers on dhcp-requests to the clients or just use any dns-proxy and set your dhcp-server as dns-server to, proxying the opendns
<urfr332gO> !cn | sick__
<ubottu> sick__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<CoJaBo> dr3mro: date command? you could script it to set the time after soring it in shutdown
<CoJaBo> storing it on
<martian> srini: well, it's offtopic and from looking at it, it doesn't seem very relevant or helpful. It just seems like you're fishing for pageviews.
<NyLes> possibilities that aplay -l resulst with no soundcard found?
<dr3mro> how to manage time and date from terminal ?
<lucidguy> dr3mro, date command
<CoJaBo> dr3mro:  date command iirc. use man to look it up
<CoJaBo> lol, `man date`
<martian> dr3mro: check out the 'date' manpage
<schnuffle> q
<llutz_> Trevor69420: "option domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4, 4.3.2.1;"  for dhcpd3 (change IPs to OpenDNS)
<martian> hah, yeah what they said
<viktor133> can anybody tell me what to do if your system gets stuck during installation?
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Romania. I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Can anyone help me connect if correctly to my computer?
<Trevor69420> llutz thanks... and that goes in my dhcp3.conf file?
<Trevor69420> dhcpd.conf or wahtever it is
<llutz_> Trevor69420: yes
<Lint> is there alternative to gstreamer?
<martian> viktor133: start over? In what way is it stuck?
<Trevor69420> oh ok
<srini> martian, i need suggestions from people...thanks for ur feedback too...
<Trevor69420> for some reason i thought i had to declare it in the interface configurations
<Trevor69420> cool i see
<sidvee> I was using ubuntu early, now have moved to windows. But my drives are not listed in explorer. I can't see them. please help.
<EvilResistance> srini, unless that blog has any real relevance to any topics being currently discussed here, please don't link to it.  As for suggestions from people...
<Oer> NyLes, open terminal: alsamixer  , then hit F6: choose soundcard ( it this does not help, idk)
<Mooman> yo
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | srini
<ubottu> srini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trevor69420> sidvee cuz windows doesnt read EXT4 filesystems
<llutz_> Trevor69420: /etc/network/interfaces is for the local network configuration, not the clients
<viktor133> martian, well, i'm at the keybord layout part, i've selected the right country (wrong ones don't work either) and i don't get any option, buttons "back" and "forward" are disabled also
<Trevor69420> thanks llutz_ i wasnt sure about that
<srini> ubottu, EvilResistance, thank u
<ubottu> srini: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urfr332gO> sidvee, you need help with windows explorer?
<sidvee> Trevor69420: Yes. It was EXT3 filesystem.  What should i do now?
<viktor133> it just says "ready when you are" at the bottom of the window
<martian> viktor133: after selecting a country, I think you have to also select a layout in the other list
<Trevor69420> sidvee i believe you need a special program for windows to see that partition
<Mooman> when i installed ubuntu on my windows vista pc, it would let me boot ubuntu, but not windows. Why?
<johben> can i be helped to do installations on ubuntu 11.10
<srini> ubottu, how to join channel from one to another?
<ubottu> srini: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<johben> am a novice to ubuntu
<sidvee> Trevor69420: Please list some.
<erinaceus> Hi, I'm looking for some support with ubuntu and three monitors via 2 graphic cards. Can anyone here help me?
<viktor133> martian, yeah, that list got stuck in options from sri lanka
<martian> viktor133: alternatively, if that's really broken, just start over, use the default layout, then change it once everything is installed
<EvilResistance> srini, dont ask the bot questions.  /join #ubuntu-offtopci
<EvilResistance> erm
<sick__> any one have this problem : open Quassel IRC , and the disk make noise laudly (seems read and writing data ?)
<urfr332gO> Mooman, have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<EvilResistance> srini, dont ask the bot questions.  /join #ubuntu-offtopic  <--
<Oer> Mooman, hold shift @ boot, then you enter the grub menu, there you should be able to choose windows
<Mooman> i dont think so....
<Trevor69420> sidvee: after a 3 second google search here's what i found:  http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<martian> srini: type /join #channelname
<Lint> is there alternative to gstreamer? for MP3, WMV and DIVX
<Mooman> ok
<Mooman> bye
<DonaldShimoda> hi, cannot find wich function accomplish port 56747
<DonaldShimoda> anybody knows?
<urfr332gO> Oer, grub would show if vista was in the grub menu.
<viktor133> martian, guess that's the only option, this box is getting to be more pain then it's worth (was free), but thnks for the assist
<srini> martian, thank u
<sidvee> urfr332gO: Unable to view ext3 filesystem .
<EvilResistance> DonaldShimoda, say what?
<srini> ubottu, thank u
<Trevor69420> sidvee i dunno if those methods will allow you to write to the drives tho
<llutz_> DonaldShimoda: sudo lsof -i :56747
<Trevor69420> DonaldShimoda, what?
<urfr332gO> sidvee, the general method is to use a shared ntfs between the two OS.
<escott> DonaldShimoda, not likely a standard service but you can check wiki
<sidvee> urfr332gO: I understand, but now that i have used ext3, what should I do
<roasted> Question - if I set up a raid array using mdadm and disk utility in Ubuntu, what should my individual hard drives be seen afterwards? I set up a mirror but 1 drive is listed as ext4, the other is listed as unknown. I'm not sure why? (I'm seeing this in gparted)
<urfr332gO> sidvee, what is in the ext3 now?
<sidvee> urfr332gO: Data. :-D
<NyLes> Oer: sorry for the delayed reply i was searching its says no such file or directory..
<urfr332gO> sidvee, can you move it around and make a ntfs, in the long run that would be more stable.
<escott> roasted, they should both be raid devices. if you migrated you might need to change the partition type on the original disk
<NyLes> Oer: additional information, my sound card works with puppy linux 5.2.5..
<roasted> escott: how would I do that? Break open the array, format it as unformatted, and re-add it?
<mtlaptop> hi
<NyLes> Oer: and when checked in puppy it says that the driver is Intel ICH2
<mtlaptop> I have a problem installing dhcp3-server
<DonaldShimoda> llutz, say nothing. I seeing it blocked on dmesg
<escott> roasted, no it sounds like the issue is just the partition type in the partition table. like you might need to change the type in fdisk. im not sure though
<firefligher> whats that
<DonaldShimoda> escott, theres no info googling it
<mtlaptop> Can anyone help me?
<roasted> escott: I wasn't aware I was able to change the partition type without formatting it... I've never heard of it actually.
<ikonia> mtlaptop: just ask
<An_0nym0_us> hello everybody.. :D
<NyLes> Oer: i think the problem has something to do with the modules being up-to-date..
<mtlaptop> ikonia: the problem is that I installed dhcp3-server
<DonaldShimoda> llutz, no way.. is skype
<mtlaptop> with this command
<mtlaptop> udo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<mtlaptop> sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<NyLes> can i repack a driver from puppy linux and i will use it with ubuntu?
<goose> are there any known issues with ubuntu's wireless drivers and tomato USB? I continually get d/c'ed from my wireless at my house every 2-3 minutes, but don't have issues anywhere else / with any other network.
<ikonia> NyLes: what are you talking about ?
<urfr332gO> sidvee, you might try ##windows since your problem is basically windows they might have info that would be helpful.
<roasted> goose: I'm using ubuntu with tomato usb. No issues here. Are you using cable or dsl?
<mtlaptop> but it didn't put the file dhcp3-server in /etc/init.d/
<kk23> i got this menu.lst http://i40.tinypic.com/2zezev8.jpg who can help me linux don't see the exactly name of disk
<NyLes> ikonia: my sound card works with puppy linux, but not in ubuntu..
<Oer> Nyles i think your system is a bit too old for ubuntu, try xubuntu or lubuntu?
<sidvee> urfr332gO: Thank you!
<ikonia> NyLes: ok - why is that ?
<mtlaptop> ikonia: can you help me?
<urfr332gO> sidvee, no problem. :)
<NyLes> Oer: even with xubuntu, sound card still not installed
<ikonia> kk23: that's a suse grub setup, try #opensuse channel
<zeroraven66> please, can tell me the ubuntu chat in spanish?
<EvilResistance> !es | zeroraven66
<ubottu> zeroraven66: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urfr332gO> !es
<Lint> is it possible to install gstreamer without its retarded dependancies? or even better, are there gstreamer analogs?
<escott> roasted, you could try changing the partition type number to FD instead of 83 and see if it looks the way you want. but it shouldnt really matter so long as /proc/mdstat is reporting what you want
<ikonia> mtlaptop: please do the following command "sudo service dhcpd-server start"
<kk23> thanks ikonia
<goose> roasted, cable, but I don't get the issue on any other machines on my network, nor when I use my android's wireless tethering
<mtlaptop> it says: "command not found"
<NyLes> ikonia: i don't know? maybe because of the modules being up-to-date, bcoz in puppy driver module is intel ich2 but when i looked at alsa's site, they ICH2 is not there..
<kk23> but i think you can help me and here
<roasted> goose: hard to say. The only connectivity issues I had were DSL related (long story) but not wireless/ubuntu related. I have 3 ubuntu laptops as well...
<ikonia> kk23: no, #opensuse please.
<mtlaptop> root@mtlaptop:/usr/local/amino/images# sudo service dhcpd-server start
<mtlaptop> dhcpd-server: unrecognized service
<kk23> thanks :)
<roasted> mtlaptop: isc-dhcp-server
<GranCenSail> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and have an HP 7410 printer, listed as "fully supported" by hplip.  The printer has a duplexing option, but installing the printer with hp-setup didn't add that capability.  What do I need to do to allow duplex printing?
<ikonia> mtlaptop: sorry, dhcp3-server
<roasted> mtlaptop: service --status-all, run that in term, you'll get a listing of services back. In newer versions the dhcp service is isc-dhcp-service or isc-dhcp-server. I forget exactly
<ikonia> roasted: I had no idea it had chanced name, thank you
<goose> any way I can troubleshoot to find out why I keep getting d/c'ed from my wireless?
<roasted> ikonia: :D
<mtlaptop> ikonia: it says the same
<jayar> im keep gettin errors trying to install samba4...  http://pastebin.com/Cvf0Xpf2
<mtlaptop> root@mtlaptop:/usr/local/amino/images# sudo service dhcp3-server start
<mtlaptop> dhcp3-server: unrecognized service
<kennn> if I'm using a mint CD in a live environment, do you recommend I get the extra codecs and apps?  I'd rather use a CD, but I'll use a DVD if it's worth it.
<urfr332gO> !mint | kennn
<ubottu> kennn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<johben> kenn: use a dved
<johben> kenn:use a dvd
<c31r2g> !mageia | kennn
<ikonia> mtlaptop: follow roasted's suggestion to get a list of services
<mtlaptop> roasted: http://pastebin.com/yHwzW0aH
<mtlaptop> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/yHwzW0aH
<nannes1> guys... what about the periodical updates made by every PC of the network? It "overflows" the bandwidth!! Isn't it possible to make the server do the "update center"?? (==it downloads updates, ONCE, and then send them to all the clients of LAN)
<ldc_> Having trouble installing Planeshift: when it asks where to put it, in the filesystem, it doesn't accept any location [The directory, /opt (or /home), is not writable by the current user]
<crazyfork> i need help to restore graphical screen ?
<roasted> mtlaptop: the name of the service is isc-dhcp-server. What are you trying to do exactly?
<EvilResistance> nannes1, you could make a local mirror of the apt repositories, then have the systems update off of the local mirror (which doesnt use external bandwidth)
<EvilResistance> note you'd still need the bandwidth to make the mirror, and that could be a decent bit
<escott> !info apt-mirror | nannes1
<ikonia> kk23: there you go "sudo isc-dhcp-server start"
<ubottu> nannes1: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<mtlaptop> roasted:  [ - ]  isc-dhcp-server
<mtlaptop> roasted: it says that
<roasted> mtlaptop: you want to start your dhcp server?
<roasted> mtlaptop: sudo service isc-dhcp-server start
<mtlaptop> roasted: yeah
<urfr332gO> ldc_, not really supported here just a heads up you might try ##linux
<ldc_> yeah i figured, also
<ldc_> I just fixed it nvm...
<crazyfork> somebody pls help.. i really need it
<roasted> mtlaptop: any luck
<roasted> ?
<vaha> Hello I am looking for support on the MegaRaid SAS 9265-8i driver on Ubuntu 12.04
<urfr332gO> crazyfork, do you have the background leading to this like e a driver install.
<zykotick9> roasted: it appears mtlaptop is logged in as root, thus sudo is not required (i'd verify what gnu/linux they are using if i where you)
<vaha> can anyone help  me out
<ikonia> vaha: try #ubunt+1 channel for 12.04 discussion
<ikonia> vaha: sorry typo
<ikonia> vaha: try #ubuntu+1 channel for 12.04 discussion
<roasted> zykotick9: being we're in ubuntu, I'd definitely assume... ubuntu. :P However, I didn't notice the root thing. Thanks.
<crazyfork> no i was reinstaling windows xp
<urfr332gO> vaha, possibly give us your situation. :)
<vaha> thanks
<mtlaptop> roasted: root@mtlaptop:/usr/local/amino/images# sudo service isc-dhcp-server start
<mtlaptop>  * Starting ISC DHCP server dhcpd                                                                                * check syslog for diagnostics.
<roasted> mtlaptop: you probably don't have your dhcp config set up right.
<nannes1> EvilResistance: I didn't understand well, sorry i'm not english! the local apt-mirror would be my server, and....what...about systems pdate?
<roasted> mtlaptop: are you using network manager or is your IP set up within /etc/network/interfaces?
<vaha> well it comes with the driver megaraid_sas
<mtlaptop> roasted: where is the log?
<nannes1> EvilResistance: I didn't understand well, sorry i'm not english! the local apt-mirror would be my server, ok, and....what...about systems pdate?
<nannes1> ops 2 times
<ikonia> mtlaptop: the default config will not work, you have to configure it for your network
<escott> nannes1, you modify /etc/apt/sources.list to point to your server
<EvilResistance> !repeat | nannes1
<ubottu> nannes1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<roasted> mtlaptop: /var/log/syslog
<vaha> but megacli doesnt recognize it
<EvilResistance> what escott said
<urfr332gO> !pm | crazyfork
<ubottu> crazyfork: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<urfr332gO> crazyfork, I don't do PM's and I'm about to log off as well.
<crazyfork> ok
<crazyfork> ok :(
<urfr332gO> crazyfork, you want the channel to see whats up for best possible help. :)
<nannes1> escott: ok... anyway to modify sorces.list BEFORE an installation? i mean: i'll install SOs with network_installation, and I'd rather to have all ready after it
<esuave> there anyway to see mem free in top in a better format? ie. GB instead of bytes?
<Dr_willis> esuave,  try htop
<urfr332gO> !details > crazyfork the best help is
<ubottu> crazyfork, please see my private message
<esuave> Dr_willis: ah i knew someone was gonna recommend that! hah ok cool thanks.. no other way in top though huh?
<escott> nannes1, you want to prototype a box (install the packages you want, modify /etc as needed), and then you can serve that config up to the other machines over the network by configuring them to do an etherboot off the image hosted on your server
<Dr_willis> check tops man pages. most likely theres a way esuave
<mongy> esuave, I prefer htop
<martian> Dr_willis: It doesn't. You're right; htop ftw
<esuave> ok thanks guys
<nannes1> escott: perfect explaination. Thank you very much... and thanks also to EvilResistance, llutz_, ska :D
<MonkeyDust> !precise > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<crazyfork> I used boot-repair to repair boot loader after i reinstalled windows XP. but when i turn on my ubuntu it is showing in text mode. .. and i can see graphical screen only when I started it in failsafeX mode > restart X. But i dont want to do like this whenever i power up my ubuntu. pls help
<esuave> !precise > esuave
<ubottu> esuave, please see my private message
<roasted> mtlaptop: get anywhere?
<mtlaptop> roasted: it says this
<mtlaptop> No subnet declaration for eth0 (192.168.1.60).
<mtlaptop> Feb 23 11:59:14 mtlaptop dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on eth0.  If this is not what
<mtlaptop> Feb 23 11:59:14 mtlaptop dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<mtlaptop> Feb 23 11:59:14 mtlaptop dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment
<mtlaptop> Feb 23 11:59:14 mtlaptop dhcpd:    to which interface eth0 is attached. **
<FloodBot1> mtlaptop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roasted> pastebin ftw
<ikonia> mtlaptop: you need to define dhcp pools
<mtlaptop> sorry
<mtlaptop> range?
<mtlaptop> ikonia it's there
<roasted> mtlaptop: you need to have dhcp set up as ikonia as well as an IP address within that range.
<`korvin> hi my mysql failed to install, not it's trying to update the package (and failing) every time I use aptitude, how can I clear these 386 updates
<roasted> mtlaptop: if you do not have a static IP within that range, it cannot activate the DHCP service.
<roasted> mtlaptop: you need to be in that same pool for things to work.
<ikonia> mtlaptop: well, it's not as there is no subnet deleration
<roasted> mtlaptop: i.e. if you have a pool 192.168.1.2-192.168.1.254, then 192.168.1.2 as your static IP would work.
<xsl> !info gvfs-backends | oneiric
<ubottu> oneiric: gvfs-backends (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - backends. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 343 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<xsl> if i remove this, will I still be able to automount USB devices? and SMB shares?
<xsl> i'm not removing gvfs itself
<mtlaptop> ikonia: but it says eth0
<mtlaptop> and it may be eth1
<ikonia> mtlaptop: that is a network card, not a valid subnet
<Dr_willis> xsl,  why are you wanting to remove it?
<mtlaptop> ikonia: i'm going to show you some setting
<Dr_willis> xsl,  you could always use the various mount commands. :) if thats what you want.
<mtlaptop> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<mtlaptop> option routers 192.168.1.60;
<ikonia> mtlaptop: please don't plaste it all in here
<mtlaptop> option routers 192.168.1.60;
<ikonia> mtlaptop: you've been asked to use a pastebin
<mtlaptop> range 192.168.1.50 192.168.1.59;
<mtlaptop> ikonia: it's not all
<xsl> Dr_willis: i was removing libbluetooth3 ( so i could remove bluetooth support ) and also iphone libs both want to  remove gvfs-backends
<mtlaptop> only those lines
<ikonia> mtlaptop: what is the ip address on eth0
<roasted> mtlaptop: I would google around to find some examples of dhcp configurations. Then tweak them to your liking. I don't know enough about linux dhcp configs to write them on my own, I simply find an example and alter it.
<Dr_willis> xsl,  couldbe its a meta package that just pulls in other stuff.  Not sure how you would check that.
<CaBa> hi
<CaBa> whats the package equivalent for the 'nvidia-current' package for the ati fglrx driver?
<xsl> Dr_willis: its like removing libusbmuxd1 it wants to remove gvfs-backends* libimobiledevice2* libusbmuxd1* upower* usbmuxd* xfce4-power-manager*
<xsl> i dont think its meta package
<mtlaptop> ikonia: 192.168.1.60
<xsl> !info xubuntu-minimal | oneiric
<ubottu> oneiric: Package xubuntu-minimal does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> mtlaptop: pastebin the whole config file please.
<roasted> mtlaptop: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<eightyeight> trying to resolve a dpkg(8) error installing pacemaker. here is the pastebin: http://ae7.st/p/5e
<zykotick9> eightyeight: have you run "apt-get -f install" as suggested in your paste?
<mtlaptop> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Z3wNx4QK
<eightyeight> zykotick9: http://ae7.st/p/7d
<phil__> i got a strange problem since a while, my clock runs faster then it should. i have ntp enabled and was searching for some option to sync the clock more often, no success. it's important because the machine synchronises some directories using timestamps
<mtlaptop> roasted: http://pastebin.com/FALADLCn
<roasted> mtlaptop: do you have a static IP set up through network manager?
<phil__> during a day i get an offset of roughly 20 - 30 minutes
<zykotick9> eightyeight: what is cluster-agents?  these packages seem to be overlapping, is something from a different version of ubuntu (or different repo/ppa)?
<mtlaptop> roasted: no
<mtlaptop> roasted: it's dynamic
<roasted> mtlaptop: you need a static IP set up within the DHCP scope for isc-dhcp-server to start.
<eightyeight> zykotick9: i don't see that cluster-agents conflicts with resource-agents nor pacemaker
<zykotick9> eightyeight: line 18 of your paste
<mtlaptop> ready but it also failed
<eightyeight> zykotick9: sure, but 'aptitude show cluster-agents' does not list either as a 'conflicts'. bug?
<ikonia> mtlaptop: that config file does not look like an ubuntu dhcp config file
<ikonia> mtlaptop: it has many ranges degined and commented
<eightyeight> zykotick9: regardless, i've removed cluster-agents, and that seemed to have fixed the issue
<savid> Help! I'm trying to install the b43 driver using compat-wireless.  When I load the module, I get "Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter".   How can I fix this?  I need to get wireless working so I can work today :-(
<zykotick9> eightyeight: i don't know, but i'm no help.  good luck.
<eightyeight> zykotick9: thx for your help
<crazyfork> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mtlaptop> ikonia: I need that type of dhcpd.conf
<eightyeight> zykotick9: you were great help, and i do appreciate it
<ikonia> mtlaptop: what type - where did this come from ?
<mtlaptop> I have another in other machine it works
<mtlaptop> ikonia: it comes from amino
<ikonia> mtlaptop: I don't konw what amino is, sorry
<mtlaptop> ikonia: I have another machine and it works great with that type of dhcpd.conf
<`Korvin> I tried installing mysql-server with apt-get, but it failed with something like mysql command not found during the installation, now everytime I try to install anything it runs the same mysql-server install that fails
<ikonia> mtlaptop: is the other machine an ubuntu machine ?
<`Korvin> how can I remove it
<mtlaptop> ikonia: ye
<mtlaptop> s
<mtlaptop> ikonia: it's ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ikonia> mtlaptop: ok - so copy that config across and change the data in it
<mtlaptop> ikonia: and this is ubuntu 11.10
<viktor133> can somebody give me some help? i'm installing maverick and keep getting problems, the installer froze again, at a different point this time
<mtlaptop> ikonia: I did that
<urfr332gO> viktor133, have checked the md5sum of the iso and cd?
<viktor133> no, but i've used it on this computer
<urfr332gO> viktor133, I believe that release is end of life shortly as well
<ikonia> mtlaptop: ok so you need to look at what's changed
<emboss> What Ubuntu version would normally be reccomended for home theatre pc's? LTS? or standard ubuntu?
<mtlaptop> thanks
<viktor133> urfr332g0, i can upgrade, but i need to be able to install first
<mtlaptop> I have togo
<mtlaptop> I'm here in a second
<lion42> viktor133, the CD may be damaged or something else might be impacting how it is working. I would first recommend trying with a fresh download and a fresh CD, as that is eaiser than figuring out if something is wrong with the cd or file.
<urfr332gO> viktor133, check the end of life time you may want to install another for continued support
<syddraf> emboss: I'd take a look at XBMC live. It's not an Ubuntu release, but is designed for a TV-based home theatre.
<kingfisher64> anybody know if adobe creative suite is going to be released for ubuntu any time soon? I'm stuck using windoze at the mo - frowny face goes here.
<lion42> viktor133, beyond that, you may want to try the alternate installer CD to see if that works out for you. That is what I would do.
<al_> can I install ubuntu software center on xubuntu?
<bc81> emboss: yes, XBMC live, aside from that i would always recommend LTS
<Seryth> I'm trying to ad a new printer via the cups web interface. It's a canon pixma ip4200, and I've been following this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP4200#preview I've had to change some of the packages to more recent versions, but other than that I've copied it command for command. Now, when I get to the stage to "add" a new printer, I get to the point where I choose the .ppd, but when I
<Seryth> click "next" I get the error: "Unable to add printer. Bad device-uri "cnij_usb:/dev/usb/lp0"." What should I do?!
<Seryth> al_: Yes you can
<al_> Thanks Seryth.
<atl_sure> Can someone tell me how i can stream my webcam over the internet using mjpg ?
<syddraf> emboss: I think 10.04 is falling out of LTS support soon, so you might want to wait for 12.04
<viktor133> urfr332g0, as i said, i can upgrade, age isn't the issue. what do you mean with alternate istaller cd?
<Seryth> kingfisher64: I wish! They've not announced it...but I think it's going to happen at some point. That said, most of the stuff works via wine.
<viktor133> lion42, what is the alternate installer cd?
<emboss> syddraf: Thanks, I understand there is many linux based distro's specifically aimed at HTPC's . But I have chosen to go with Ubuntu, I'm just hopinh for advice on if a TLS release would be the way to go or if there is a more pro's for a standard release?
<emboss> bc81: thanks
<indicator> Hi, my swap does not come on.. How come?
<EvilResistance> !alternate | viktor133
<ubottu> viktor133: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<lion42> viktor133, I believe you mean me. The alternate installer is the text-based installer, which sometimes allows people who are having issues with the regular installer to successfully install it. Again, that is what my not-technical self would try if I could not make the livecd installer work.
<Seryth> viktor133: The alternate installer cd doesn't have a live cd boot env, and the installer is mainly command line/graphical. It's pretty simple
<syddraf> emboss: I'd say LTS since it will be supported longer.
<viktor133> seryth, i download this as an image and burn it on a cd as i would a reguler install-cd?
<kingfisher64> Seryth - creative suite doesn't work in wine. I really don't want to be using windoze
<bc81> Seryth: i used to have a canon pixma m470, that only works with the mp150 driver (and has only basic functionality)..  no more canon products for me ;)  have you tried rebooting the computer, and reconnecting the printer?
<Seryth> kingfisher64: You're wrong. PhotoShop CS5 works fine, and Flash does too.
<Seryth> viktor133: Yes, exactly :)
<Seryth> bc81: I found the problem, I think. Check this page out: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux/156325-bad-device-uri-canon-ip1800.html
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Romania. I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Can anyone help me connect if correctly to my computer?
<kingfisher64> Maybe the separate installers work - i've got cs3 and that and cs5 is listed as garbage in the wine test page Seryth unfortunatly
<Seryth> kingfisher64: Ah, yes, seperate installers. Didn't think that that would make a difference :/
<CampinSam> Hey.. I have a problem, and a question. I'm installing ubuntu to dual-boot, with windows 7, following this guide http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/22/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-11-04/ When I get to install ubuntu, as far as I can tell, everything  goes fine, but at the end of the installation, it says my bootloader has failed to install, on .../sda5 (/boot). Any help?
<crazyfork> I used boot-repair to repair boot loader after i reinstalled windows XP. but when i turn on my ubuntu 10.10 it is showing in text mode. .. and i can see graphical screen only when I started it in failsafeX mode > restart X. But i dont want to do like this whenever i power up my ubuntu. pls help
<patool> jest tu ktoś z Polski ?
<Myrtti> !pl | patool
<ubottu> patool: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Romania. I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Can anyone help me connect if correctly to my computer?
<bmonkj> Myrtti, Nice function :)
<escott> CampinSam, grub does not work well in the pbr better to install the the mbr and not use easybcd
<al_> Do I need to use a window decorator for compiz to work?
<indicator> Hi, when I log into gnome, nothing loads. So, sometimes I go to tty1 to log in to the terminal and I see lots of "out of memory" kind of errors
<CampinSam> escott: can you explain just a little bit more?
<Xeli> hey, I've upgraded to 11.04 but now my external hdds aren't working as they should, I can access them from root but not from another user how can i fix that?
<shazzr> Bought a Hauppauge NOVA-T USB tv-stick the other day, and are struggelig to get it to play. I've been succesfull two times, but I felt like pure luck. Running Ubuntu 11.10. Anyone who can help me out?
<escott> CampinSam, the best supported boot is grub on the mbr to directly boot linux or chainload the windows bootloader. you are trying the reverse where you are using windows bootloader on the mbr to try and chainload grub in the pbr
<escott> CampinSam, if you dont know what that means then its probably not what you meant to do and you got yourself the wrong instruction set. set !grub
<escott> !grub | CampinSam
<ubottu> CampinSam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jigspan> can anyone explain how to download, install, and configure net-snmp on ubuntu 11.10?
<CampinSam> escott: And I'm assuming I would have to configure grub later, to see the windows partition, so I could boot to it like startup,
<CampinSam> escott: mm..
<viktor133> seryth, do i need the amd64 or i386 version?
<CampinSam> escott: well, I look at it, thanks for pointing me in the correct direction
<escott> CampinSam, grub is fully capable of booting windows, and it will all be automatically configured to do so if you just let the install do what it wants
<Seryth> viktor133: Depends. Do you know if your system is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<CampinSam> escott: Oh will it? splendid.
<viktor133> seryth, 32-bit, pentium 4, 2 cores
<escott> !paste | crazyfork send us /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubottu> crazyfork send us /boot/grub/grub.cfg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Seryth> viktor133: Then you don't want the amd64 version. amd64 is just for 64 bit systems - both amd and intel.
<xuser1> hi
<xuser1> how can i reconfigure network manger in gnome?
<Halexander9000> Can anyone please help me? I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Does someone know how to connect it correctly to my computer?
<xuser1> restore the default settings?
<viktor133> seryth, i'm actually not sure about the 32bit, it originally ran with windoze x64?
<viktor133> xp
<EvilResistance> viktor133, if it had 64bit windows, then you can use 64bit linux
<EvilResistance> but only if it has known 64bit support
<m4k> How to make debootstraped file system is bootable
<Seryth> viktor133: Then you must have a 64 bit system. You can't run anything 64bit on 32bit...
<Seryth> viktor133: DO you have access the the system specs?
<escott> viktor133, if you are in linux right now "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo" and look for "lm"
<viktor133> seryth, not that i know of, can i inspect this in the bios setup?
<CampinSam> escott: just for curiousity's sake, why do most tutorials I see want to use easybcd and the windows bootloader, instead of grub? is that just the internet being silly?
<lion42> viktor133, how old is the computer?
<viktor133> escott, haven't succesfully installed linux yet
<escott> CampinSam, something about the search terms you are using is probably making it seem like you want the chainload going the other way. usually it just works and you dont have to worry about things
<Seryth> viktor133: I'm not sure. If you can tell...if you know the exact cpu, you could perhaps google?
<viktor133> lion42, i'n not sure about the age
<lion42> viktor133, give or take.
<viktor133> lion42, i honestly haven't got a clue
<escott> CampinSam, so there really shouldn't be any instructions for a common case dual boot as there are no instructions needed
<m4k> How to make debootstraped file system is bootable
<indicator> Hello.. I have a question. Everytime I reboot my computer, gdm doesn't start. When I look at the Xorg logs, it says that the nvidia kernel module didn't load. So, I looked at dmesg and the module trying to load is OLD.. I've never installed it, but in order to get gdm to start, I must reinstalled the current driver, every single time
<indicator> What's causing this???
<CampinSam> escott: Interesting. but I assume the manual partitioning is still necessary, with / /home and /swap, leaving out the /boot?
<jigspan> can anyone explain how to set up net-snmp on ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> indicator, lightdm replaced gdm in 11.10
<bluebomber_zion> Does anyone know why ssh doesn't prompt me for my passphrase after I've set one up?
<Kouli> Hi everybody... where can i find some drivers for my touchpad ?
<rockets> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Seryth> Is there a .conf for lpadmin?
<escott> CampinSam, not necessarily. you should be able to ask it to just install alongside windows and it will create two partitions for / and /swap. if you want more (like you really want a separate /home) then you would have to manually partition
<xuser1>  how can i reconfigure network manger in gnome?
<CampinSam> escott: I see. Well, then, thanks for your help, I'm going to dive back in.
<indicator> escott, I'm not using 11.10 but the version before it
<jigspan> any help?
<escott> indicator, ok... how are you installing the nvidia driver module
<bluebomber_zion> Nevermind. I guess ssh settings don't take effect until logging back in.
<afsal> How to make debootstraped file system into bootable
<crazyfork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854243/
<indicator> escott, sudo sh ~/Downloads/Nvidadriverblahblahblah
<indicator> tried from aptitude too, same exact result
<jigspan> pls
<Halexander9000> Can anyone please help me? I have a Zapp MF626 3g usb modem that I'm trying to get to work and I've used the Network Connections window to add a new mobile broadband connection. But it won't give me an option to connect to it. Does someone know how to connect it correctly to my computer?
<Halexander9000> I'm on Ubuntu.
<afsal> plz help me How to make debootstraped file system into bootable
<llutz_> afsal: install a kernel, install grub or add the system to your existing bootmanager
<escott> indicator, thats your problem. remove the drivers you installed and install them properly through jockey or apt
<afsal> llutz: how to add system to existing boot manager
<llutz_> afsal: update-grub
<afsal> llutz: from which terminal host or new filesystem
<llutz_> afsal: have you read the "or" i wrote before?
<afsal> llutz: No
<cloudgeek> hey i am using openoffice on Ubuntu , but not guys on #openoffice. can anybody help me remove a table from a document
<llutz_> afsal: if you already have a working bootmanager, the hostsystem.
<llutz_> cloudgeek: #openoffice.org
<savid> I'm looking at a forum thread that says to reinstall my kernel.  How do I do that?
<afsal> llutz: i'm going to reboot my system
<indicator> escott, I just told you, I did
<sahil_> in yesteryears ubuntu, we could play a song while hovering the mouse of the music file for loger duration whats dat pacakage
<indicator> The same exact problem persists
<crazyfork> is my ubuntu fixable ?
<escott> indicator, are you sure you got the non-apt versions completely removed?
<indicator> escott, Nope.. Can never tell with ubuntu these days... lol
<indicator> just used the --uninstall
<indicator> flag
<sahil_> sory bad english in yesteryears ubuntu, we could play a song while hovering the mouse over the music file for longer duration whats dat pacakage?
<escott> indicator, sudo updatedb; and then use locate to try and find all your nvidia kernel modules
<TimR> sahil_: Open nautilus and go to Edit -> Preferences -> Preview
<TimR> You should be able to set it there
<sahil_> TimR, nope....i tried that b4....
<TimR> sahil_: It would appear you are correct, I cannot make it work either
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Anyone good with tmux?  It isn't working to let me split scren
<Migs> is anybody familure with peppermint 2?
<dr_willis> i  think theres some mp3 codec you need
<dr_willis> Migs:  the distro? it has its own support channels and forums
<e|f> Hello. What text editor (for programming) do you recommend on Windows. Thanks! :)
<jessehills> clear
<dr_willis> e|f:  geany has linux and windows ports
<T_H_X> elf, netbeans, ultraedit
<jessehills> hey i went into ctrl+alt+f2 to install nvidia graphics driver and now i can not exit and when i reeboot it doesn't let me get back to the desktop can anybody help
<nate_h> what's the ubuntu equiv of chkconfig?
<nate_h> isn't there one built in?
<tumppu> ctrl+alt+f7
<nate_h> i mean i can install chkconfig but it seems like one should exist already
<escott> jessehills, how did you install the drivers?
<sahil_> jessehills,is ur x starting?
<sidvee> Is there any good irc channel for web development(specially dotnet). Sorry , i know this is off topic. But I have never visited any channel apart from #ubuntu. So couldn't help.
<escott> !alis | sidvee
<ubottu> sidvee: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sahil_> is there any dragon speech recognition type software for linux?
<ejm> I want to use linux on my new box, but I need a way to get rid of the DRM on my iTunes and amazon movies. Is there a way to do this?
<sahil_> or will it work via wine?
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Chipzzz> sahil_: it appears to run under wine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<zykotick9> nate_h: rcconf (ncurses service manager) used to be the debian equivalant of chkconfig - but not sure it should be used anymore with recent changes in ubuntu
<nate_h> meh, no likey ncurses :P
<dr_willis> not really seen any manager tools for upstart services
<dr_willis> bbl
<mehdi> i cant have libreoffice run plz help
<hakaishi_> Hi, may I ask how to turn off the desktop effects with gnome3? Or how can I set gnome-fallback? Since the login doesn't work for me, I can't choose it there... How else can I set it?
<bc81> !details | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crazyfork> i've recently reinstalled windows and later then used repair boot program to repair the boot loader. The boot loader works fine but ubuntu is running in text mode. When i tried the recovery console and use failsafeX mode and then restart X , my ubuntu works fine. I want to fix this problem. My current ubuntu version is 10.10. /boot/grub/grub.cfg shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/854243/
<mehdi> well i use ubuntu 11.10  there is no error shown and when i run libreoffice only the loading dialog shown and nothing happens
<mehdi> i remove and reinstalled it again i also remove the confuration file
<lion42> mehdi, what I would do (as very much a not-technical user) would be to gksudo synaptic, mark everything in libreoffice for complete removal, and then reinstall it.
<escott> crazyfork, this is 11.04?
<bc81> mehdi: and then, run it from a terminal to see if you get any error messages
<HasonDx> hi
<mehdi> lion42, in ubuntu 11.10 there is no synaptic plus i installed from software center and also added repo from ubuntu.com but it was useless
<HasonDx> all iam on back track 4
<mehdi> bc81, i run it in terminal but no error is showing
<HasonDx> can any one teach me some thing
<crazyfork> escott .. hmm didnt notice... i do lot of updates
<zykotick9> !backtrack | HasonDx
<ubottu> HasonDx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<escott> !bt | HasonDx
<escott> crazyfork, what kind of graphics card do you have. do you have any prop drivers installed?
<HasonDx> i have an  Ubuntu too
<HasonDx> but 10.4
<Kaan_M_32> HTTP://WWW.BORABUX.COM
<grobda24> Anyone managed to get Nautilus to show EXIF columns for photo's ? As a photographer I need to sort photo's by exposure or aperture using the column sorting.
<lion42> mehdi, oh, sorry I did not realise that. Well, that's all the advice I'm good for unfortunately. :P
<mehdi> lion42, dont worry about it tanx though
<mehdi> i use 64 bit could it be the matters?
<lion42> I run LO in ubuntu64 fine.
<lion42> (11.10)
<crazyfork> escott: i didnt install any drivers. everything was quite alright before i reinstall windows
<hakaishi_> ehrm... and there I go unnoticed...
<escott> crazyfork, im just trying to figure out what might have been changed. if its booting the correct kernel its hard to imagine what changing the bootloader could have done
<twisel> can anyone help me connect a 3tb external usb drive (GPT) connect to ubuntu 11.10?
<lion42> hakaishi_, there's a lot of people asking for help on this channel and not always very many people to answer to wide range of questions people have. Can you elaborate on login not working?
<hakaishi_> lion42: well, autologin works but if I turn it off or kill the X-Server the login menu won't show.
<Seryth> rawr grrr rage
<crazyfork> escott: as far as i remember i ran that boot repair program twice ... once with its default setting and another with acpi off.
<Chipzzz> twisel: by default it should be recognized and pop up an instance of nautilus for each partition
<escott> crazyfork, i dont know much about this bootrepair. i wonder if it changes /etc/default/grub or not. do you use etckeeper at all?
<crazyfork> escott : no
<twisel> #chipzzz it doesn't, works fine  on Win7 (formatted on Win7 and contains data)
<escott> crazyfork, you could try rerunning update-grub. if the boot repair didnt touch /etc/default/grub then you should get back to your original grub.cfg
<escott> crazyfork, do you know if you ever set any flags in that file?
<twisel> chippzzz even a disk larger than 2.2tb??  (GPT)??
<crazyfork> escott:  i amm not sure..
<Chipzzz> twisel: do you see it in accessories->disk utility?
<escott> twisel, gpt was supported on linux long before any other os
<acidrain> im still facing the same issue about permissions of imap trying to open the maildir directory
<twisel> its not present in gparted etc  I'm now using 11.10 amd64live cd chipzzz
<hakaishi_> lion42: maybe I should mention that I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<kichawa> hi folks
<lion42> 12.04 is not the current version of ubuntu, is it?
<escott> crazyfork, if the only thing that was modified was the grub.cfg the only source of your problems could be some boot flag like acpi=off or nomodeset (although thats not in 2.6.35) so if you can figure out what the flags might have been, remember any hardware that might have been problematic in the past and needed a kernel flag that would help
<zykotick9> hakaishi_: re-ask your question in #ubuntu+1 then (12.04 is not supported here)
<Chipzzz> twisel: the win7 format should support drives much larger than that
<zykotick9> lion42: no
<kichawa> strange problem, i had to delete one .so from the system
<MonkeyDust> lion42  #ubuntu+1
<hakaishi_> okay, thanks ^^
<lion42> zykotick9, I thought so. I just didn't recall what the channel for the newer versions was.
<shazzr> Anyone got a Hauppauge NOVA-T USB-stick to work under Ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> twisel, gparted 11.10 absolutely supports gpt
<escott> twisel, the only way it might be a problem is if you have a hybrid gpt/mbr in which case you might want to use gdisk
<kichawa> and now desktop is not loading properly
<twisel> chippzzz win7 does, just ubuntu I'm haveing issues with, important at the mo since its my data drive and my win7 OS system disk has physically died
<kichawa> how can i reinstall all X in ubu ?
<tarelerulz> I read the page for Ubuntu for Android .   Other then the hardware , do I have to install Ubuntu on the phone or I just hook in my phone and the new ubuntu will see it and start using the  app like gmail , texting ap
<ikonia> kichawa: why do you need to ?
<kichawa> ikonia: i had to rm some .so
<kichawa> i have some bad sectors on the disk
<twisel> chipzzz I've read forums for several days but with no joy
<escott> kichawa, which one. search for the so with apt-file and force a reinstall
<ikonia> kichawa: why ?
<ikonia> kichawa: nah, that's not right
<LordDeath> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and I don't have the suspend to disk feature anymore :-(
<zykotick9> LordDeath: wrong channel, use #ubuntu+1 for beta releases
<Chipzzz> twisel: ouch! i don't know why you're having a problem with it... it's ntfs, isn't it?
<LordDeath> zykotick9: thx
<twisel> chipzzz yes (GPT) NTFS as opposed to MBR
<mehdi> could it be related to jDK or JRE?
<twisel> in an external caddy
<krey_> hello, why does transmission-daemon autostart? will transmission-gtk break if I kill it?
<escott> twisel, are the partitions listed in /proc/partitions
<Chipzzz> twisel: or can you see it in the disk utility?
<crazyfork> escott: i dont have any hardware problems.. i guess its that boot repair program ... i used it without upgrading it.. could that be the problem. And everytime i repair boot with it.. my windows crash.. with each tries... like showing HAL.Dll missing. So later then ..after seeing some tip from ubuntu website.. i load both os manually using Ubuntu live CD.
<kichawa> escott: k, i update apt-file right now
<mghaffari> ubuntu error :acroread acroread-common ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32v4l-0 lib32z1 libc6-i386 nspluginwrapper
<twisel> escott don't know where proc partitions is but its not listed under gparted etc
<escott> crazyfork, i know nothing about this boot repair. but you can boot to recovery so why not rerun grub-install and update-grub
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> siniores
<zykotick9> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<crazyfork> escott: ok .. i'll do that
<twisel> chipzzz no it really doesn't appear anywhere in Ubuntu as if it was turned off / not plugged in
<ubuntu> estan todos reportados flanders
<kichawa> escott: apt-file search so ?
<escott> crazyfork, and who knows maybe boot repair messes with initrd so run update-initramfs as well
<escott> kichawa, for the file you deleted
<crazyfork> ok
<escott> twisel, /proc/partitions is a file that lists all the partitons the kernel has identified. open it in a text editor
<escott> kichawa, if you don't know what file (which you should have written down) http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/02/21/debian-cleanup-tip-4-find-broken-packages-and-reinstall-them/
<dillinger417> What ultimately determines a user's groups?  /etc/passwd or /etc/group or both?
<crazyfork> escott: how should i use update-initramfs ?
<escott> dillinger417, passwd only has the primary group
<crazyfork> with what flags ?
<twisel> escott 3 items listed in proc/partitions 2 with 156mill blocks
<escott> crazyfork, sudo update-initramfs -u
<crazyfork> escott: ok
<escott> twisel, and is that correct
<kichawa> escott: i save it but cant find
<dillinger417> escott: ok, thank you.  What if a user has a group listed as primary group, but user isn't listed with group in /etc/group ?
<Chipzzz> twisel: somebody solved the same problem with a 2tb drive in ubuntu 10.10 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669637
<twisel> escott listed as sda and sda1
<escott> dillinger417, that would seem to be bad. how did you do this?
<TheRedOctober> Hi All!  Say, is there an audio equalizer for audio out on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> dillinger417: running "groups" in a terminal will list all groups that user is currently in.  If that helps at all.
<escott> twisel so assuming the blocks are 512b is that the correct total size of the disk. are they ending where they should?
<dillinger417> escott: I didn't.  I'm coming in to the situation after the fact :(
<crazyfork> escott: okay done. would you like to see my updated /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mtlaptop> hi
<escott> dillinger417, you are going to have to worry about the shadow files as well http://superuser.com/questions/172780/passwd-shadow-or-group-gshadow-mismatch
<escott> crazyfork, what version of the os is this?
<zykotick9> crazyfork: menu.lst?  are you using grub-legacy?
<crazyfork> escott: i am using ubuntu 10.10
<pietro10> Hi. I'm in GNOME Terminal on 11.04 cleaning out my home folder. ls -d [A-Z]* doesn't choose files that only begin with uppercase letters, but [ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ]* does. What happened - did something change that I don't know about?
<escott> crazyfork, 10.10 should have switched to grub2, but if you upgraded from a previous version you might have skipped the upgrade
<pietro10> in ubuntu
<pietro10> *did something change in ubuntu
<escott> pietro10, try switching LC_COLLATE to C
<crazyfork> escott: well ... i am ignoring some recent updates
<dillinger417> zykotick9: that does help.  Apparently users are still in the group, even though not listed in /etc/group.  I wonder what gives.  In /etc/group only one user is listed vs. user1,user2 etc.
<pleiades>  10.10 should have switched to grub2, but if you upgraded from a previous version you might have skipped the upgrade
<zykotick9> dillinger417: that doesn't make sense?  no idea.  Have the users logged out/back in?  it's only a login that group membership is established.
<escott> crazyfork, are you at a console now? dpkg -l "*grub*" should tell you what grub versions are installed
<matju> what is the new way to select my CPU's frequency ? I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and all the gnome-panel applets are gone.
<dillinger417> zykotick9: idk.  it hasn't caused any issues yet, but I'm in the process of trying to lock everything down and get permissions straight.
<pleiades> i dont think theres a lot more behind the dissolution of #love than the people who spent every day for the last n years there already know.. than what.. i maen dont say #love
<twisel> escott why would you assume the blocks are 512b?  surely GPT means 4096
<_Neytiri_> i am having a problem with updating, and installing software it keeps failing Errors were encountered while processing:  dovecot-common  dovecot-imapd  dovecot-pop3d  virtualmin-base  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pleiades> I initiated it
<crazyfork> escott: that shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/854319/
<Chipzzz> matju: as far as i know, there is no applet to do it in 11.10
<lucidguy> Looking to assign the output of this command to a variable within a bash script..  root@server df -P| grep "m1:/projects2" |awk '{print $4}'
<kichawa> escott: libgtk-x11-2.0 is missing :D
<matju> Chipzzz: is there any command to do it ?
<escott> matju, most people don't select frequencies these days (the hardware has gotten more advanced about picking the best frequencies). but you can change the governor in /sys by echoing from a root shell to the governor file
<escott> twisel, gpt!=4k blocks, but it can work with both
<Roasted> Can anybody make sense of my output here? sda and sdb are part of a raid1 array using mdadm, but I'm confused over why they're not matching. They did match, but for some reason one was flagged as NTFS. I removed sdb (the "ntfs" drive), formatted it, and re-added it and let it sync up, and here we are: http://pastebin.com/2S9i8nDf
<pleiades> some things yea a new computer is needed.. but srsly running routed?. or bind?
<zykotick9> matju: i use the commands provided from the package cpufrequtils on my netbook
<escott> crazyfork, at this point nobody is shipping 4k block disks. those that are 4k emulate 512b, because windows 4k support is utterly broken
<sirkaya> hello everybody
<btlinuxuser> helly
<xangua> Chipzzz: matju there is an indicator http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<pleiades> hello! :-).. i am unenployed.. and want to work in redhat inc.. most in the kernel team!. C is allmost my second language!. flamoot: ur not fun.. maybe a little awkeward... i hate my beard.. i need to shave i think.. woman these days doesnt appreciate a nice gnu beard.. -D.. i dont "hunt".. im just happy for anything i can get my grips on.... thanks for not banning me tho!. I know i wan be a little obnoxious.. but thanks! :-).. *can*.. it
<btlinuxuser> hey, folks. all right ?
<Gentoo64> btlinuxuser, dont hack me please
<crazyfork> escott: what does that mean ?
<escott> crazyfork, so thats grub1. can you try dpkg -l "*grub*" just want to make sure that 1.99 is not installed in any way
<btlinuxuser> not my intention, ( by the way, why do You bother ? )
<pleiades> here are probably a good hobby for their flagrant violation of the English stole the land of Natives..
<zykotick9> !ot | pleiades
<ubottu> pleiades: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<twisel> escott 156290904*512=80020942848    doesn't sound like 3tb
<Chipzzz> xangua: actually, i see there is an applet in a ppa here:http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-fixed.html
<matju> escott: there are realtime apps that become unusable when the cpu freq changes automatically. I don't see why any user should have to run a shell command as root to do that.
<btlinuxuser> may i ask something ?
<zykotick9> btlinuxuser: is it an ubuntu question?
<xangua> Chipzzz: yes, that is an Indicator
<escott> twisel, it doesn't make sense as 4k blocks either though
<btlinuxuser> bt5 is ubuntu minimal, so i think, yes
<pietro10> escott: that didn't work
<zykotick9> !backtrack | btlinuxuser
<ubottu> btlinuxuser: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<pleiades> got a go myexgf and her fucking mama."..
<btlinuxuser> i need just a nendency
<pleiades> built a jump, hit that mofo is going makeme need thorazine..
<btlinuxuser> tendency
<twisel> escott Im not sure it isn't the usb cd rom drive
<pleiades> seen sandail\
<crazyfork> escott: same output
<btlinuxuser> i customized my bt5 very nice, and did everything as root
<sacarlson> what  are we using to replace libglade2-ruby as it seems to have been removed in ubuntu 11.10, seems it's been depricated
<arlo> are there a streaming expert here`?
<escott> !bt | btlinuxuser
<escott> !backtrack | btlinuxuser
<ubottu> btlinuxuser: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dtigue> hey what is the channel for help with precise ?
<pleiades> can i call you tonight stealcian
<arlo> Hello are there a streaming expert here?
<btlinuxuser> now i want to ask : how Do You copy user profiles
<escott> !precise | dtigue
<ubottu> dtigue: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> dtigue: #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> pleiades: keep the language clean and this channel only for Ubuntu support
<dtigue> thanks
<pietro10> escott: in fact that did the opposite
<pleiades> i dont if ill ever understand that.. i just ignore them, ignoring is a fake expert on economics and everything else.. but ahhhh, debt keeps our economy going.. and everything else he knows he is related to bononbos maybe im half ginger half white so im a member yet i might drink one pitcher at the library on the no fly list these days i ate a whole in the hospital one of the house..
<pietro10> I'm now getting no caps
<arlo> How can i stream this link http://ptv.com.pk/ptvhome-live.asp to vlc media ?
<escott> pietro10, perhaps you have some kind of shopt option set to ignore case?
<pietro10> oh wait yes i am, it's just now first
<xangua> !ops | pleiades
<ubottu> pleiades: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Myrtti> pleiades: keep the offtopic elsewhere, this is the last and final warning
<indicator> escott: I did it
<pleiades> and everyone knowsitsme
<pietro10> escott: I'm not sure
<btlinuxuser> ???
<btlinuxuser> no one
<indicator> escott: now, when trying to log into gnome, i notices that gnome-panel uses 100% of the cpu
<indicator> no idea what
<indicator> why *
<escott> pietro10, shopt (no options) will dump all shopt options out for you
<pleiades> have lived in santa monica several times..
<matju> xangua: does this mean that I can't download it using Synaptic ? What do I have to do ?
<xangua> btlinuxuser: you were told twice this is not the place, this channel doesn't support backtrack
<Gentoo64> btlinuxuser, backtrack isnt supported here as said twice
<_Neytiri_> I need some help with my system i cant install software  i have trtied apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove
<pietro10> nocaseglob is off...
<escott> indicator, could be having trouble parsing a config file or something. kill the panel and respawn it a few times. see if it gets better. if not you may need to blow away your gconf settings
<escott> indicator, but are you booting straight to the gui at least?
<arlo> How can i stream this link http://ptv.com.pk/ptvhome-live.asp to vlc media ?
<btlinuxuser> ok, but bt is ONLY the wrapper. it is ubuntu minimal, with kde and i just want to copy my kde profile, that is not THAT bt secific, is it ?
<acidrain> i am now getting relay access denied even after installing and properly setting up sasl
<acidrain> any suggestions?
<Chipzzz> xangua: matju: thank you both for raising the question... I like having that control available and didn't know there was one for oneiric :-)
<indicator> escott: I am boot straight to gui, yes.. Thanks. When I kill gnome-panel, it just restarts, each time, taking up 100% of the cpu
<twisel> escott short answer is no the 3tb drive is not showing up in proc/partitions   that other disk was a 160GB drive (usb ext ) as well
<pietro10> the only glob option that's on is extglob
<Roasted> Question - how do I format a drive to prepare it for raid usage? I was told I need to format it to "fd" but I don't know what that refers to.
<indicator> escott: I didn't do anything special, but I wonder if something special is trying to start with it?
<escott> crazyfork, so not sure where to go. the future bootloader is grub2, and it shouldn't make your situation worse to switch to grub2, but without know much about your previous boot i dont know if it will fix things
<indicator> Hmm
<xangua> matju: did you read the link? instructions are very explicit, Chipzzz also pasted a link with the same instructions
<xangua> another*
<pietro10> escott: should I try a bash channel?
<Trevor69420> hmm i have a PNY usb drive that i am trying to flip the removable media bit on but i'm not sure
<indicator> escott: I also noticed, when booting into grub, my terminal is definately not set at 1920x1280
<btlinuxuser> will ask in kde forum.
<indicator> I don't know how that was even affected
<btlinuxuser> see ya.
<escott> pietro10, i'm sure they would know the answer
<dtigue> if im installing ubuntu and it hangs up on 'Configuring target system...' will i have to start over with the install ??
<escott> indicator, so that you can change by specifying a kernel parameter, but what does glxinfo say? what renderer are you using?
<escott> twisel, can you install gdisk and use it to figure out how this disk is partitioned
<crazyfork> escott: ok.. btw is there any way i could help you know about my previous boot ?
<indicator> escott: I couldn't tell you off hand as I cannot boot into gnome, but my guess would be direct-rendering
<escott> crazyfork, if you had a backup of /etc or /boot/grub that would help if you don't then its just your memory
<matju> xangua: thanks, now I installed it, but I don't know how to add it to the menubar.
<ironhalik> could someone help me debug my VPN connection?
<Chipzzz> matju: alt-f2 and type indicator-cpufreq to start it manually
<twisel> escott its all gone pink (ish and frozen) on live CD  ...   rebooting
<xangua> matju: run indicator-cpufreq
<elling_> Hi, i am in nedd of some help, just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop and now i cant move my mouse(logitech g9) ..  its stuck at the bottom of the screen.    any ideas?    tnx
<crazyfork> escott: :( .. I'll just reboot and try again. thanks escott for your helps
<Chipzzz> matju: it should already be in your startup apps so it will run whenever you boot
<escott> indicator, you might just want to mv .gnome2 and .config, .gconf to .gnome2_backup and .config_backup, .gconf_backup its a bit drastic
<mtlaptop> hi
<Roasted> anybody familiar with software raid? Having some issues here with my partition type and adding it the way I want to the array
<LuizAngioletti> Howdy! Is there an specific channel for the Ubuntu-LTSP project?
<mtlaptop> I can't start dhcp3-server
<indicator> escott: odd, okay..
<matju> xangua, Chipzzz: and how would I disable it without uninstalling it ? I'm not asking about this in particular, just about indicators in general.
<indicator> escott: i'll try that
<Chipzzz> matju: just uncheck it in your startup apps
<mtlaptop> Can anyone helps me?
<matju> Chipzzz: what's « startup apps » anyway ? How do I get there ?
<p1l0t> mtlaptop: You'll get more help if you are more specific. Why won't it start? Does it give you an error? Did you check the logs?
<mtlaptop> p1lot: syslog says:
<hidihodihi> what's wrong with ubuntu's compiz? grid doesn't work like it's supposed to. left/right doesn't toggle window sizes, in the corners it works.
<p1l0t> mtlaptop: use paste bin if it is going to be more than one line please
<mtlaptop> p1lot: http://pastebin.com/JxphxEN6
<Chipzzz> matju: click on "dash home" and type "applications" or "startup" in the search box... you'll see it
<mtlaptop> do you understand that?
<LuizAngioletti> Howdy! Is there an specific channel for the Ubuntu-LTSP project?
<sacarlson> arlo: did you try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_qlt2nex_4
<zykotick9> !alis | LuizAngioletti
<ubottu> LuizAngioletti: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<crazyfork> escott: it is now working !! :)) Thanks a lot man
<acidrain> this is odd. i can login through telnet using auth plain with sasl. but relay access is denied
<LuizAngioletti> zykotick9: Thx! =D
<p1l0t> mtlaptop: To be honest not totally but it says you don't have a subnet defined
<mtlaptop> But there is one in my dhcpd.conf
<escott> crazyfork, you will need to move up to grub2 eventually. probably better to do that before everyone in the channel forgets how grub1 works
<arlo> sacarlson im using vlc media
<matju> Chipzzz: « startup » doesn't do the job, but typing « démarrage » did.
<arlo> but how can i find code
<crazyfork> escott: lol okay. I'll upgrade to grub2
<hidihodihi> hidihodihi: same problem here
<hidihodihi> wrong channel, sorry
<sacarlson> arlo: looks from that instruction video you don't need vlc media to record it but you can play the results there
<crazyfork> escott: thank you so much again. take care man.
<arlo> have you try my link
<arlo> im using windows thats my problem
<p1l0t> mtlaptop: what does your dhcpd.conf look like?
<Trevor69420> it's terrible when a company doesnt offer a way to upgrade their BIOS with a simple linux script
<Trevor69420> only windows
<Trevor69420> that's BS
<Chipzzz> matju: it might be convenient to either rename it or make a link to it
<sacarlson> arlo: well if you noticed this is the ubuntu chat if you want a solution for windows try another chan
<mtlaptop> p1lot: I don't understand you?
<theadmin> Trevor69420: flashrom works with most BIOSes actually, just grab the actual firmware and use that to write
<tjkent> arlo: what is wrong?
<Roasted> Can GParted adjust a partition to "Linux RAID Autodetect" or must I use Disk Utility to do that?
<p1l0t> mtlaptop: Can you paste bin your dchpd.conf?
<escott> Roasted, safer to use fdisk because gparted might want to reformat and you dont want that
<matju> Chipzzz: its name is perfect. I chose my language so that it is in my language. It's just that Unity makes it a lot harder to find things.
<elling_> hi...just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop and now i cant move my mouse(logitech g9) ..  its stuck at the bottom of the screen, i have to connect another mouse to be able to use my computer.  any ideas. google didnt help :(
<Roasted> escott, Disk Utility will do it without formatting it from what I can see. I was just surprised I didn't see the functionality in GParted.
<Roasted> escott, btw when you said fdisk you menat terminal right?
<p1l0t> mtlaptop: The default Debian install of DHCP doesn't bind it to any interface. This is to stop a default DHCP configuration from polluting the network. To bind and interface you need to make and entry in /etc/default/dhcp3-server for example:
<matju> Chipzzz: anyway, thanks.
<p1l0t> INTERFACES="eth1"
<p1l0t> or eth0
<escott> Roasted, well user friendly doesn't make things like changing partition types without reformating easier because usually you dont want to do that
<Chipzzz> matju: i use cairo-dock, which gives you an apple os type launcher & lots of eye-candy... i recommend it highly
<acidrain> adding gmail.com to mydestination in postfix does not make it work. it just says action untaken rcpt not in table
<escott> Roasted, and yes i meant fdisk cli
<bilegt> How to patch kernel that is downloaded from kernel.org in ubuntu?
<p1l0t> mtlaptop: Read that off crazy squirrel http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/servers/dhcp.jspx
<Roasted> escott, I'm a little confused. The Ubuntu Disk Utility allows me to change the partition type and I didn't get prompted to format. What's the harm in that?
<zykotick9> !kernel | bilegt
<ubottu> bilegt: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sturd> I want to install the source code for Gnome on Ubuntu 11.10, but I'm not sure if I've done it right.  Do they still have a -src/-source suffix on packages?
<zykotick9> sturd: "sudo apt-get source PACKAGENAME" might work?
<_raven> ardour2 + mackie controller - ardour sends but mackie does not send any commands to ardour. any ideas?
<escott> Roasted, there generally is no harm, unless you were to change it to the wrong type and some stupid application didnt verify. like if i claim ext4 is ntfs and someone looks at that and starts writing to it as if it were ntfs that would be bad
<bilegt> btw, anyone has faced laptop overheating here?
<sacarlson> bilegt: something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<martian> bilegt: I usually face the other way
<Roasted> escott, I see. I was simply doing it because in disk utility, it has the option to change the partition type to linux raid autodetect, which is what I wanted as I'm adding a hard drive to my mdadm software array. I thought you were inadvertently telling me, despite the feature being there, DONT use it.
<sturd> zykotick9: that's worked for gedit, thanks!  Do you happen to know off the top of your head where gtkfilesystem.c hides? :P
<Chipzzz> bilegt: not personally but i know a couple of ways to cool a laptop down
<escott> Roasted, no i was saying that gparted probably hides it because rarely used
<sturd> *gtkfilesystemmodel.c, sorry XD
<zykotick9> sturd: no idea, sorry
<Roasted> escott, ahhhh I gotcha.
<theadmin> !find gtkfilesystemmodel.c | sturd
<ubottu> sturd: Package/file gtkfilesystemmodel.c does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> Meh
<Roasted> escott, if you don't mind me picking once more, do you by chance know the cli command to change a partition type with fdisk?
<escott> Roasted, i dont trust gparted for complex (data preserving) stuff
<mehdi> ubottu, im having a problem running libreoffice
<ubottu> mehdi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bilegt> Chipzzz: I hope upgrading kernel to 3.3(testing) might solve my problem.
<Roasted> escott, ha, I hear ya. Just for destruction/construction of partition types when data preserving is not an issue - eh?
<escott> Roasted, "t" i think
<Abrackadabra> hi guys
<brkolog> hello sister
<cconstantine_> I'm getting back into iptables (I haven't used it in 10 years)... I've got an INPUT chain that I don't understand.  Is there anyway to get more info than what is printed by 'iptables -L INPUT'  ?
<Chipzzz> bilegt: frequency scaling is easier and probably as effective
<escott> Roasted, im sure gparted can do these things, but its easier to verify correctness with a dumb tool that doesnt try to do smart things
<Roasted> escott, good point.
<zykotick9> Abrackadabra: <OT> IT Crowd is awesome </OT>
<sturd> ubottu:  I've just had an assertion fire in that file (apparently)
<ubottu> sturd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acidrain> so i can get mail. send mail to the local machine. but i cannot send mail outside of the local machine. can anyone help me to do this? ive tried everything i know
<Roasted> escott, by chance when two raid drives are syncing, do you know if its possible to stop them?
<escott> Roasted, not a good idea
<sturd> I should have known...
<escott> Roasted, you certainly can, but its best to let them finish, otherwise they just have to sync again later and "syncing" is always a sub-optimal state to be in
<mehdi> ubottu, i use ubuntu 11.10 64-bit  i run libreoffice in terminal gives me no error it only shows the loading dialog and nothing happens its also not even take process
<ubottu> mehdi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trishxo> can i upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 straight to ubuntu 11.10 rather than to 11.04?
<escott> trishxo, no
<zykotick9> trishxo: you can't skip releases
<Roasted> escott, I'd like to stop the sync with the intention of blowing away the partition structure on the one drive, then I can re-sync later when I fix it.
<sacarlson> acidrain: I ended up using some method that goes through google since they seem to require encrypted sites to accept mail on most mail sites now
<|Anthony|> so i've installed sun's java and have been playing minecraft without much headache for about 2 weeks. But now, it crashes severely. I'll be playing for about 5 minutes and it starts to throttle Xorg and the system crashes. I get pushed out to the gdm login. Any one have any thoughts?
<escott> Roasted, yeah but do you know that drive1 has a full and complete copy right now?
<escott> Roasted, you are assuming syncing is only going one way, but with both drives active...
<acidrain> sacarlson: but ive had a mail server setup and properly working 5 months ago. then i come back to my box after its been stored away, and i have this issue with resetting everything up
<acidrain> sacarlson: i wiped the hdd
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: it sounds like either the cpu or gpu overheating
<|Anthony|> mmm
<Roasted> escott, I had 2 drives, A and B. I took drive B offline, formatted it, and began to re-sync it. A is my active drive with 100% of my data. I ASSUME (i know, bad word) the data is only going 1 way since drive A has the entire copy of all of my data.
<Roasted> escott, I'd like to blow away B and re-add it later. Bad idea?
<|Anthony|> let me try this again and watch the temps
<albroz> could not update .ICEauthority file <-- ubuntu 11.10, googled and tried with no use. any help please
<escott> Roasted, i think its fine but verify with mdstat that drive A is complete before bouncing B from the array
<|Anthony|> where would i find the crash report?
<|Anthony|> i don't see any in /var
<martian> mehdi: what happens when you run "libreoffice -writer" in a terminal?
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: /var/log
<escott> albroz, open a terminal and ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<Roasted> escott, thoughts?
<Roasted> er
<_raven> ardour2 + mackie controller - ardour sends but mackie does not send any commands to ardour. any ideas?
<Roasted> http://pastebin.com/JkRs2CZt
<|Anthony|> there isn't any crash logs there
<sacarlson> acidrain: maybe you already used google or sent mail to unecrypted sites or already had encryptions setup?  I was lazy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GmailPostfixFetchmail
<albroz> owner is th right user
<ZioTantaLana> ciao
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: anything in kern.log?
<ZioTantaLana> list!
<zykotick9> !it | ZioTantaLana
<ubottu> ZioTantaLana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lalalalo> Hi. I'm looking for people familiar with ejabberd or jabber in general.
<viktor133> if you have a 64-bit processor, is it possible that hardy heron 32-bit and win xp 32-bit run, but maverick meerkat doesn't?
<escott> Roasted, i think you are ok to kick sdb1 because sda1 is UP. but its been  while since ive used mdadm, and ive never actually done this
<IvanDiessa> ciao
<Roasted> escott, so you dont know how to nuke the sync?
<Roasted> I wonder if --stop /dev/md0 would do it...
<twisel> escott finally rebooted and loaded gdisk (sudo apt-get) aand run it in terminal it just says the version and type device filename or press enter to exit
<albroz> escott, owner is albroz
<ZioTantaLana> list!
<mehdi> martian, it says try this libreoffice --writer so i tried it but when i run that it shows nothing
<escott> Roasted, don't stop the array. remove sdb1 from it
<albroz> tried chmod to 644 and 777 with no use
<Roasted> escott, busy
<martian> mehdi: nothing? what if you just run libreoffice without any options?
<karthick87> How to get harddisk size alone using grep ?
<karthick87> How to get harddisk size alone using grep ? i.e  250 GB etc ..
<mehdi> martian, its shows only the loading dialog
<zykotick9> karthick87: "df -h"
<cyborg_> how to go into backtrack group?
<sacarlson> albroz: did you use wubi to install from windows on your ubuntu system?
<zykotick9> !backtrack | cyborg_
<ubottu> cyborg_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<twisel> escott also disk management (gui utility) says there are no filesystems which you are allowed to mount /dismount
<ZioTantaLana> ciao
<ZioTantaLana> list!
<zykotick9> !list | ZioTantaLana
<ubottu> ZioTantaLana: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<albroz> sacarlson, no id a clean install, no other OS
<cyborg_> join #backtrack-linux
<IvanDiessa> !list
<karthick87> zykotick9: That wont give the output as i expected.
<acidrain> is there not a quick fix for postfix relay access denied that just makes my system vulnerable? i would rather do that then suffer any longer lol
<escott> Roasted, so if sda1 is complete then shutdown and disconnect should be safe, you would have to come back up degraded. you can get some more info about your situtation with mdadm --detail and mdadm --examine
<Roasted> escott, good thought... let me do that...
<zykotick9> karthick87: no sorry, if you only want the size, you'd have to use cut or something else.  Honestly, I'd ask in #bash if i where you.  Good luck.
<escott> twisel, sudo gdisk /dev/sdX
<Roasted> escott, thanks!
<escott> twisel, replacing X with the device letter
<cyborg_> join /backtrack-linux
<zykotick9> cyborg_: it's "/join #backtrack-linux"
<sacarlson> albroz: sorry I thought you couldn't modify the priv's with chmod, so I don't have a handle on your problem
<albroz> :)
<twisel> escott whats the device letter??
<cyborg_> zykotick9:tnks
<albroz> thanks sacarlson, checking logs if i could find anything
<IvanDiessa> !list
<twisel> escott since its not appearing anywhere it hasn't been assigned a letter
<zykotick9> IvanDiessa: spanish or italian?
<IvanDiessa> italian
<escott> twisel, probably b or c. this is external usb correct. so you can plug/unplug and look at dmesg to see what it got assigned to
<zykotick9> !it | IvanDiessa
<ubottu> IvanDiessa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<z0mbie> :O
<LjL> zykotick9: please don't send !list'ers to #ubuntu-it (although this specific one was perhaps only doing it in imitation), they won't be served any better there.
<azertyui> hi
<azertyui> how to configure dynamic ip with an static host ?
<IvanDiessa> grazie
<wad> Hi folks. I've got Ubuntu running on a VPS. It hosts my websites and my email. I'd like to back it up to my local machine, here at home, every week. It's currently got 38 GB on the filesystem. Any suggestions?
<sacarlson> azertyui: sure you don't have that reversed like set a static address with a dynamic dhcp recieved address?
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wad> dr_willis, thanks! I'll check those out.
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, the gpu was @ 76C and the cpu was at 43C when it just crashed
<sacarlson> azertyui: oh or maybe like http://www.no-ip.com/
<ZioTantaLana> ciao
<|Anthony|> and there are no logs that i can find pertaining to the state when it crashed
<ZioTantaLana> ciao
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: that's pretty cool for a cpu, but the gpu may not have liked it
<|Anthony|> the gpu has recently been up to 98C
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: ...although 76C isn't all that hot either
<|Anthony|> it runs normally at ~65C
<|Anthony|> but why would xorg be throttled?
<kenyabob> what is the point of supplying an existing UID when creating a new user?
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: how does it tell you that?
<|Anthony|> conky
<twisel> escott dmesg (after turning on caddy ) lists usb 5-1 with error-71 last message reads unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<|Anthony|> ;)
<azertyui> sacarlson: i don't get about reverse dhcp
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: the frequency scales down?
<escott> twisel, so its either bad disk, bad caddy or bad usb something
<|Anthony|> both are overclocked
<viktor133> i'm trying to figure out if i have the right version for installing ubuntu, thus what processor i have. is it possible that hardy 32-bit works on a 64-bit processor, and maverick doesn't??
<sacarlson> azertyui: well reverse would require modifing the dhcpd config to provide a static address to a mac address on your network but I think you might what the oposite as stated with http://www.no-ip.com/
<dr_willis> 32bit os works on 64bit cpu
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, i should mention that this issue didn't start until after i installed minecraft server
<|Anthony|> the stand alone game worked without much headache before that
<|Anthony|> but
<viktor133> dr-willis, then why can't i install maverick?
<|Anthony|> the server doesn't need to be running for the crash
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: ah... does the game run with the cpu running at normal freqs?
<forbidden404> Guys, I have a Livecd with some files, how can I catch these files in my ubuntu?
<ry> i'm having a problem, basically i have a NFS share mounted from one server, on another, it was working fine, and now when i attempt to even "cd" to the directory (on the client side) the console locks up, meaning if i do a "cd /media/le<tab for autocomplete>" the console is forever frozen at cd /media/le, no ctrl+c ends, it's completely stuck
<viktor133> dr_willis, then why can't i install maverick?
<escott> viktor133, there could be other issues, but it wouldnt be the 32bit vs 64bit
<ry> i've tried restarting the nfs server, on the server end (and i'm able to access the nfs server from other systems as well with no issue) but any attempt to access this share on that system, locks the console up
<dr_willis> viktor133:  no idea - not seen any details about your issue
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, the cpu scaling is disabled in bios
 * forbidden404 want to catch files from a Live cd
<|Anthony|> so it's set at 3.38
<forbidden404> Someone knows how to catch files from a Livecd? Please ):
<ry> does anyone have any ideas? keywords i might use to search for a solution... i'm not turning up anything via google (obviously not searching for the thing)
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: is that overclocked?
<escott> forbidden404, catch? what does that mean?
<forbidden404> get the files
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, yes from 2.6
<forbidden404> they're in my Livecd, I want to pass them to my Ubuntu
<sacarlson> ry: it has worked in the past?
<viktor133> escott, i installed windoze xp 32-bit before on it, which showed two processor cores of 3,2 GHz, is it possible that this is the in fact one 64-bit core of the same clock speed?
<escott> forbidden404, so why not just mount the livecd and grab them?
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: does the game run ok @ 2.6?
<ry> yes
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, intel celeron e3400
<forbidden404> WHen I open the cd on Ubuntu, I cant find the files
<forbidden404> it's like... they're hide
<forbidden404> or something
<escott> forbidden404, then they are inside the casper image you need to loop mount that
<ry> this has happend to me before, on this machine, i was unable to diagnose the problem
<sacarlson> ry: I should say it was working in the past on this system with the same ip address?  or did the ip address change?
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, i haven't tried... been oced for quite some time
<ry> both times connected to the same nfs server
<forbidden404> escott: How I do this?
<azertyui>  correct sacarlson i got  public dynamic ip
<ry> no, everything is the same as it was last night
<azertyui> http://www.no-ip.com/ would be the best solution
<sacarlson> azertyui: then no-ip.com should work for you then
<ry> i've checked rpcinfo, checked the stats of both systems, nothing is standing out
<azertyui> how to configure with http://www.no-ip.com/ with a Dlink modem ?
<Kdeuser> Guys, would this command work fine or will break or "partially install" something in my system? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: for it to crash after a while it would either have to overheat somewhere or have a stack underflow of some sort...
<escott> forbidden404, what files are you trying to get? and is this a persistent usb?
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: 5 min or so is a very long time for an underflow...
<theadmin> Kdeuser: It will work, it's a well-known guide
<forbidden404> Is a Cd-ROM, files... they're codes, programming codes
<sacarlson> ry: well on nfs the only security that I know it the ip address so if you don't have a static address then if it changes you might have a problem
<ry> yeah, this isnt a security problem though
<escott> viktor133, no. the only reason i can think you would only see one cpu is if you were not running smp. there are some boot flags acpi issues that can lead to up on smp capable hardware. !paste us your dmesg
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: I would try running it at 2.6 to see how it behaves... maybe you just can't oc it and run such a cpu/gpu intensive app
<Jef91> Anyone know where I can find source code for the Ubuntu ncurses system installer that the alternative CD uses?
<mehdi> martian, did u find how to fix libreoffice problem?
<Kdeuser> theadmin: All right, with a good computer (multicore at 3.2ghz and 16gbs ram) and good internet connection (24mbs) won't take more than 2 hours, right?
<DocVell> QUESTION: Currently I use Ubuntu with WUBI, and in the folder it has the disk image file that stores everything I have with my distro, is there a way to when I go full hard drive to copy it over and I don't lose anything or do I have to just back up my data and re-install all my software and make sure I have all my p/w written down
<escott> Jef91, alt installer is pretty much the standard debian installer. i would check the debian project
<azertyui> after what i can see on their website no-ip.com noip require to install as a software on a pc to able to update with their ip sacarlson
<theadmin> Kdeuser: Should take less than, like, ten minutes with a connection like that...
<Jef91> I know escott - but I am looking for the Ubuntu package source for it
<zykotick9> escott: s/pretty much//
<Kdeuser> theadmin: And last question. Should I use it on a tty so it will prevent using a gnome-terminal?
<martian> mehdi: google :) just searched for the original error message that you told me
<viktor133> ascott, i don't have a dmesg, i'm still trying to get that box to work, i'm just trying to be sure that it has a 64-bit in stead of a 32-bit as i first assumed, thus the question if that could make me see 2 cores in stead of one on a 32-bit win xp
<escott> DocVell, theoretically you can migrate, but its always a good idea to take backups
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, what i'm saying is that there was no issue with game play or overall system stability until after i installed minecraft server. But since then, when playing minecraft (even without starting my server) it crashes in like 5 minutes. Is there some change that the installation of the server part of minecraft could have made to the sun jre?
<martian> karthick87: still here? I got bored and solved your problem
<sturd> I've just installed the GTK+ source package, but I can't find it.  Can anyone help me find it?
<theadmin> Kdeuser: Well, the software doesn't get removed if it's currently used (currently opened files don't get deleted, see "man 2 unlink"), so you can run it in your current gnome setup, OR in a tty
<DocVell>  that's ok by me then as I don't have much on it, I was going that route to see how it would work.
<viktor133> escott (repeat, had the name wrong), i don't have a dmesg, i'm still trying to get that box to work, i'm just trying to be sure that it has a 64-bit in stead of a 32-bit as i first assumed, thus the question if that could make me see 2 cores in stead of one on a 32-bit win xp
<DocVell> Thanks :)
<azertyui> wht i require is  : i don't want to leave on my pc 24Hours that's why i prefer to use my router sacarlson
<escott> viktor133, you likely have a one core SMP HyperThreading system. so it should always report two cpus, but there are acpi issues that can cause the kernel to be unable to bring up the other cpu
<Kdeuser> theadmin: All right then, thank you a lot.
<azertyui> do you get ?  sacarlson
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: i can't say for sure but i would be surprised
<dr_willis> can xp even handle dual cores?
<escott> viktor133, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/smp-kernel-and-acpi%3Doff-614311/
<indicator> escott: fixed :-)
<escott> indicator, good. was worried when you didnt come back for so long
<viktor133> dr_willis, don't know i just found out that pentium 4 actually had later 64-bit versions
<indicator> escott: only problem I see now is why grub doesn't boot at the same resolution anymore
<L3top> Anyone give me any clues as to how to change the bootsplash for a livecd? The root image was debootstrapped from ubuntu 10.04 server, building kubuntu... and swapping back and forth is confusing and ugly. I know it has something to do with syslinux and plymouth, but am not really sure how to adjust the initrd.
<escott> indicator, you can change that by modifying the /etc/default/grub to include a modeline to pass to the kernel
<dr_willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<twisel> escott when the device is turned on ASMedia Technology Inc appears on Bus 7 Device 3 when running lsusb....  so it see's something
<L3top> ty ubottu
<indicator> escott: that seems to be set, "GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<indicator> but, of course, something has yet again gone wrong
<mehdi> martian, i kill myself seaching tried everything but couldnt find it :(
<escott> indicator, so that might just be the grub mode and not the kernel mode. the kernel needs its own modeline as a kernel arg
<escott> twisel, but it does something that gets it kicked from the bus later
<indicator> escott:"linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-12-generic root=UUID=c0a1feb4-8790-4ac8-8d1e-878875c74c7a ro   quiet splash malloc=1024MB vt.handoff=7"
<nate_h> hey does anyone know how to set priorities for repos?
<indicator> that is the line in grub.cfg
<nate_h> it seems like one of my repos has a higher priority then the one with the later package
<azertyui> hi
<azertyui> anyone there ?
<azertyui> how to configure dynamic ip with an static host ?
<viktor133> escott, how would you be able to (if at all) found out more exactly the specs of your hardware if you don't have a working operating sys? srry if this is a far-fetched question
<escott> viktor133, well you have a system that does work its just older
<jn_> Anyone know how to disable vertex-shader in wine?
<escott> indicator, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<sacarlson> azertyui: didn't you read the info provided on no-ip.com?  there is a package noip2  I think that supports it
<zykotick9> nate_h: to check repo priority run "apt-cache policy" the number on the left side determins priority
<viktor133> escott, uhm yes, but untill i found out what i can install on it, it doesn't
<twisel> escott  think you may have missed the dmesg answer I gave earlier
<acidrain> i can send emails outside of local network if i auth myself. what i dont understand, is why is squirrelmail not authing?
<martian> mehdi: this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/762167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762167 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "missing dependency on gtk2-engines-pixbuf" [Undecided,Triaged]
<nate_h> zykotick9, so then how do I set it?
<twisel> but dmesgnow brings up more <escott>
<zykotick9> nate_h: not sure.
<azertyui> ok let me check sacarlson
<sacarlson> azertyui: more details seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<twisel> excott unable to read RDB block 0
<twisel> escott unable to read RDB Block 0
<ross_> i just installed 11.10 recently and I was wondering why does my screen show what it appears to look like a full screen terminal every time it comes back from the stand by mode
<twisel> escott sda: unable to read partition table
<mehdi> martian, i cant open launchpad due to sanction or site blocking by the country
<tjkent> ross_: try pressing ctrl+alt+f7
<escott> twisel, sounds like a bad disk. you might want to attach it directly and check the smart status
<ross_> tjkent: it's not that - it's when i close my laptop down, and open it up, before presenting the login screen, there is a short moment when it presents what appears to be a full-screen terminal
<twisel> escott doesn't want to be a bad disk, its new (about 2 weeks old) :(
<escott> viktor133, 32bit should always work. so you should be able to boot a 32bit at least to cli and can then look at /proc/cpuinfo
<tjkent> what does it say?
<viktor133> what's cli?
<escott> twisel, a very large number of drives fail within the first weeks or month
<mehdi> ubottu, i actually fix that problem
<ubottu> mehdi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chipzzz> viktor133: command line interface
<escott> twisel, thats why we have RMA
<viktor133> escott, can i go to cli with an install-cd?
<azertyui> thanks sacarlson i go to check
<twisel> escott tell me about it, Im on ubuntu coz my Win7 OS disk died after a month ssd as well :(
<escott> viktor133, i understand you aren't getting a full gui boot but if you can get to a rescue terminal on the install cd you can figure some things out
<dbugger> Is there anyway to make that folders in Nautilus appear different than the default icon? For example, if I have 3 folders with music, and I want the to show the cover of each album...
<twisel> escott ok going to shut down and take it out of the caddy and plug it directly in to the board
<escott> twisel, ssd is another can of worms
<sacarlson> mehdi: wow what country would care if you went to a launchpad ppa site?  what country is that?
<CaBa> can one still install sun java from the ubuntu repo in lucid?
<escott> CaBa, i believe no. ubuntu can no longer distribute
<indicator> escott: I don't think it's a matter of just increasing the resolution. It was fine, but something has changed (internally, and I didn't touch it)
<Chipzzz> dbugger: open a properties window for the folder in question, click on the icon in the upper left and select a new one
<mehdi> sacarlson,  more its sanction
<JPeterson> how do I list all special /dev folders? /dev/null /dev/zero etc
<mehdi> that i cant goto that site
<tjkent> ross_: you still there
<tjkent> CaBa: you should be able to
<ross_> tjkent: yes
<dbugger> Chipzzz, that was easy thanks!
<sacarlson> mehdi: what country would sancton that?
<CaBa> tjkent: i don't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Chipzzz> dbugger: :-)
<indicator> escott: you know how the ubuntu logo is supposed to show and stuff? Well on a 4th of the screen shows 'ubuntu' in some low font, no more good image
<indicator> not sure
<zykotick9> CaBa: if you need sun-java get it from oracle
<escott> indicator, you've been switching graphics drivers. when the kernel sees the prop drivers it runs a vga framebuffer so as not to screw up the prop drivers
<tjkent> ross_: what does the terminal looking screen say, does it have anything or is it just the server taking a second to load x?
<CaBa> zykotick9: not an option, it *has* to be exactly the package that was available in lucid
<mehdi> im from iran, we got sancted
<ross_> tjkent: ok hold on brb - it happen s in a flash
<forbidden404> escott: sorry, I had to leave, but I'm back, like I said, the LiveCD is a CD-ROM with programming codes of my class
<zykotick9> CaBa: i hope you have a personal backup of that package then...
<sacarlson> mehdi: then find a proxy to get around it
<escott> forbidden404, cdroms are not persistent. if it was a file you created its gone
<tjkent> CaBa: lemme take a look real quick I know a place that might have it
<forbidden404> Idk how, escott, but when I put the livecd and run, the files are there, wasnt me that did the codes, they were there yet...
<mehdi> sacarlson, do u have problem with libreoffice?
<forbidden404> they came with the cd
<ross_> something about disabling irq#17 - that's the bottom line
<escott> forbidden404, in that case they are in the squashfs. so mount the cd and browser into casper
<Chipzzz> mehdi: tor might solve your proxy problem
<L3top> one last question, using the d-i preseed/late_command to run a small script overwriting /etc/X11/default-display-manager... do you know how I would specify the new install target in that script?
<martian> mehdi: oh jeez, that's so absurd. What if you used http://translate.google.com/ as a proxy for it?
<sacarlson> mehdi: no not that I know of?  they only sancted porn here
<escott> forbidden404, there is a squashfs file in there which you can mount with "sudo mount -o loop /media/path/to/cd/casper/file.squashfs /media/squashfs/"
<tjkent> CaBa: just out of curiousity why do you need that one?
<forbidden404> escott: I will try it now
<CaBa> tjkent: company policy, that one is installed on 23 lucid machines
<mehdi> i can fix my proxy problem i wanna run libreoffice only help plz
<indicator> escott: speaking of graphics drivers... The current nvidia driver in the repository is old... o_o
<indicator> really old
<tjkent> you could try changing your sources file then downloading it
<indicator> debian style
<escott> indicator, what version of the OS are you running
<zykotick9> CaBa: if the package is installed on other machines, check /var/cache/apt/archives to see if the DEB(s) are still there
<Thepler> Does anybody know how to fix the No Disk Space error message?
<martian> mehdi: regardless, it basically said that once you install those missing packages that it should work.
<tjkent> CaBa: so instead of it saying /(whatever distro you are using) /lucid
<indicator> escott: 11.04
<sacarlson> mehdi: you might try just change your repostory to anther country.  some schools don't have all the files
<CaBa> zykotick9: that i already did for all machines, not there anymore
<escott> indicator, it should be current as of 4/1/11 or thereaboute
<martian> mehdi: also, now that you installed those missing packages, perhaps try removing your ~/.libreoffice folder again
<CaBa> tjkent: what?
<Thepler> How do I free up disk space when I have none?
<indicator> escott: it is not... debian style old :-|
<indicator> still works I guess
<mehdi> martian, wat are those packages?
<zykotick9> Thepler: how big is your apt cache?  "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<escott> indicator, debian style old? debian never had these drivers
<indicator> escott: I meant overall... Not nvidia in particular lol
<martian> mehdi: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Thepler> Zykotic: How do I check that? Sorry total noob here
<zykotick9> Thepler: in terminal "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<zykotick9> !tab | Thepler
<ubottu> Thepler: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sacarlson> Thepler: check with accesory>disk usage analizer  to find what files you don't need are taking up some of your needed space
<escott> indicator, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/ i dont know what version is the newest for your release
<Thepler> I just downloaded ubuntu over windows, what should I do?
<sacarlson> Thepler: put the iso file on a usb flash drive and install it.  there are programs to do that in windows but I'm not sure what the name is
<CaBa> tjkent: forget it, i checked the ubuntu repo, the files are still on the server... i'll just have to download them manually
<twisel> escott disk appears and is readable when plugged directly into sata on the board....
<CaBa> tjkent: they were just removed from the Packages / Release files
<Ebron> Thepler: you can use unetbootin to put it on usb http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<twisel> escott are there any downloadable drivers for usb 3.0 caddies?  although it was recognised in lsusb?
<smokestory> hi
<indicator> escott: it's old.. 270.41.06 is much older than 295.20
<smokestory> jest ktos pl?
<escott> twisel, more likely a bad caddy or a bad connection to the caddy. its possible that the caddy needs to understand gpt and doesn't, but i would think it would be pass-through
<mehdi> martian, i tried that it only fixes the error which shown in terminal
<indicator> escott: any way I make install the more recent driver without breaking ubuntu? :-(
<acidrain> i have win7 on an internal hdd. how can i run that using virtualbox?
<martian> mehdi: right, so maybe you should try deleting your .libreoffice folder in your home directory now
<tjkent> acidrain: I don't think that is possible
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, i found what seems to be causing the crash
<|Anthony|> Fatal IO error 11
<twisel> escott as for physical caddy problems, that wouldn't explain why Win7 works fine with it
<acidrain> tjkent: so pretty much i have to have the image file?
<tjkent> CaBa: ok glad I could kinda help?
<zykotick9> tjkent: it might be possible, using RAW something or other.  acidrain ask in #vbox
<tjkent> yea I think you pretty much have to pull it from an image file
<zykotick9> acidrain: PS it's "Not recommended"
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: fascinating... (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<escott> twisel, i dont know enough about usb-mass storage. you could google around and see if there is a known gpt/usb mass storage issue
<tjkent> acidrain: I just dual-boot so I don't really use it, but I know that my system could not handle that
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: any idea what resource?
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, not yet... but i assume you have an idea?
<mehdi> martian, i delet that folder
<tyler-riddle> hello. I am trying to use headphones on ubuntu, but they wont play any sound. The speakers work, but not the headphone jack. Can someone help me?
<escott> indicator, installing the non-apt jockey-gtk version is going to cause headaches because the kernel and the module need to be kept in sync and apt will do that for you. otherwise you have to do it yourself
<tjkent> tyler-riddle: you need to specify it in your sound settings
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: sorry... not yet, but i'll mull it over :-)
<L3top> ubottu: Do you know, using the d-i preseed/late_command of my preseed.cfg to run a small script overwriting /etc/X11/default-display-manager on the target install, how I would specify the target in that script?
<ubottu> L3top: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyler-riddle> How do i do that?
 * L3top doesn't want to believe that
<L3top> lol
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, i should post the line the precedes it too: Placed stronghold in INVALID biome at (58, 23)
<|Anthony|> that refers to minecraft
<viktor133> escott, is "clflush size" the instruction set size of your cpu?
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: did you try running it at 2.6... and if so, what happened?
<|Anthony|> not yet
<tjkent> do you see the speaker thing in the top left corner of your screen
<escott> viktor133, if it is 64bit it will list "lm" in flags. clflush size is the size of a cache line flush
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, i tried using the open source java, it didn't fail, but it was laggy as hell and x was again using 1 cpu @ 100%
<tjkent> right click and go to sound settings
<tyler-riddle> Yes, i have the menu open
<tjkent> go to output
<tyler-riddle> Im there
<tjkent> drop down menu for connector
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: how many cores do you have?
<tyler-riddle> Okay
<Canadian1296> Where should I go for Apache 2 support?
<matatouille> hello all
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, 2
<tjkent> do you see analog speaker/analog headphone?
<tyler-riddle> I only have analog output
<martian> Canadian1296: #httpd I think
<viktor133> escott, lm in flags, so i best install the amd64 version?
<tjkent> ok go to hardware
<Canadian1296> martian: Thanks :)
<tyler-riddle> Im on hardware tab
<tjkent> what do you see?
<tjkent> how many devices do you have?
<tyler-riddle> Internal audio, 1 output, analoh stereo output
<tyler-riddle> Thats it
<jaha> has anyone successfully converted a filesystem from ext3 to ext4 on rackspace? looking for some help with ubuntu 11.10
<escott> viktor133, means you are 64bit capable. whether or not that is !best i dont know
<tjkent> internal audio
<matatouille> i am trying to get into a lvm but i don't know what kind of filesystem it is, qnybody knows xen citrix?
<jaha> bascially i need to change filesystems live on root
<tyler-riddle> Yeah
<tjkent> click that then go down to profile
<yiier> hello I loved UBUNTU upto 10.04... I am a webdevloper / programmer. I am finding it hard to work with Unity ... any one help and suggest me what Desktop Environments will be good for progarmmers or developers
<tyler-riddle> Okay
<escott> jaha, must be done with the partition umounted
<tjkent> analog stearo output
<viktor133> escott ok thnks
<tyler-riddle> Okay
<tjkent> back to output
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: that sounds like a memory error...
<tjkent> is there anything there for connector?
<yiier> hello I loved UBUNTU upto 10.04... I am a webdevloper / programmer. I am finding it hard to work with Unity ... any one help and suggest me what Desktop Environments will be good for progarmmers or developers
<escott> jaha, but otherwise all you should need to do is call tune2fs to enable extents and whatever other features you want and modify fstab
<bartek__> hay
<yiier> hello I loved UBUNTU upto 10.04... I am a webdevloper / programmer. I am finding it hard to work with Unity ... any one help and suggest me what Desktop Environments will be good for progarmmers or developers
<bartek__> i have problem
<tjkent> yiier: you are gonna get kicked by freenode if you keep spamming
<polite> Hi. I am running ubuntu on old laptop with 480 MB RAM which is oviously not enough. Does anyone know any good guides about how to optimize ubuntu for such low systems?
<escott> yiier, what do you not like. i think unity gnome3 are great for developers
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, hmm really? i haven't tinkered with the bios for mem settings. Also i have 8GB DDR2
<martian> yiier: same here. I went back to 11.04 (as it still has the 'ubuntu classic' option). Try out Xubuntu!
<tjkent> polite look into kbuntu
<roasted> hi
<wiel> can i stop PUTTY from deleting text when there is too much on the screen?
<bartek__> my english is easy
<tjkent> wiel why are you using putty?
<martian> wiel: yes, in the settings you can set the scrollback buffer
<tjkent> you can do ssh from terminal
<polite> tjkent doesn't require  kubuntu even higher system?
<martian> tjkent: he or she may be using windows as a client to an ubuntu server
<chronofast> has anyone used cinnamon instead of unity? is it possible?
<cigue> Hey guys, I want to start developing stuff for Ubuntu but I don't know where to start.
<yiier> tjkent, my apologies...
<twisel> escott thanks for your time, I think I'm just going to leave the disk plugged directly into the board until I have a new ssd OS disk and install win7 again
<roasted> Question - In Ubuntu's Disk Utility when I have a RAID array going, I have an option to "add component", which I thought was to add more drives to the array. However, even though I have an unformatted "Linux RAID Autodetect" hard drive listed with no data on it, it's grayed out as an option. Yet sudo mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 works great to add it. Does that feature in Disk Utility do something different and I was misunderstand
<tjkent> yiier: try "awesome"
<cigue> Is it good practice to maintain and fork software that's been abandoned?
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: i really think you should try it at 2.6 to see what happens... maybe the cpu or gpu is too fast for the memory when they heat up
<zykotick9> chronofast: people have tried, then showed up in this channel with issues.  If you want cinnamon, use mint.
<jaha> escott: i just did that and restarted, had to fix filesystem (auto) on reboot but it seems to be working… how can I verify that it is indeed ext4 now?
<bartek__> i have problem su
<escott> roasted, if you know how to do it on the cli. why do you care what the gui does?
<roasted> escott: personal curiosity to be honest.
<martian> cigue: you may be better off asking about this in #ubuntu-devel
<yiier> escott, see i use netbeans for the IDE, so when i debug my code with break points I have to toggle between browser and IDE for checking results.... which is annoying
<tjkent> polite: I thought it was kubuntu, but it might be xubunut
<yiier> Can anyone tell what is XUBUNTU
<dillinger417> escott: I figured out then when users are added to a group as a primary group, that it doesn't reflect in /etc/group for that group (presumably bc it is listed in /etc/passwd now)
<tjkent> ubuntu using xfce display
<martian> yiier: it's ubuntu with XFCE as the main interface
<|Anthony|> Chipzzz, i'll tinker with that, but i'm doubtful :/
<srini_> hi
<yiier> tjkent, "awesome" i didnot get you
<martian> yiier: google it :-P
<escott> jaha, with ext filesystems the dilineation between 2,3,4 is fuzzy. ext4 is ext3+extents which is the "big" ext4 feature. there are others though
<Canadian1296> cigue: Or if you're looking at app development then try #ubuntu-app-devel
<DJones> !xubuntu | yiier
<ubottu> yiier: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tjkent> awesome is a tiling interface
<sanjeev> good day
<jaha> escott: thanks
<escott> dillinger417, yeah that would make sense
<Chipzzz> |Anthony|: it's a strange problem, but i would eliminate that before digging into the more exotic possibilities
<yiier> martian, is XFCE similar to GNOME2... i somehow love Gnome2... switching back from unity to gnome2... didnot bring the actual gnome2 stuff..
<zykotick9> tjkent: i personally use awesome, but i'd never recommend it to anyone - to complicated for most users.  yiier
<escott> dillinger417, sorry i didnt think to verify that
<yiier> zykotick9, what is awesome? please tell me
<zykotick9> yiier: trust me, you don't want it.
<dillinger417> escott: np. ty for help.  I also ran grpck and pwck w/o errors so I think I'm good.
<escott> yiier, there are tiling plugins for gnome3 and unity does tile as well. i very much like the tiling + dash workflow
<tjkent> zykotick9: there are plenty of guides for it
<sanjeev> could it be possible to load ubuntu OS in my LG android phone?
<tjkent> sanjeev: you do know that android is a linux os right?
<sanjeev> yes
<tjkent> ok
<yiier> escott, i read some where even Linus Torvalds thinks GNOME3 is an unholy mess...
<tlhonmey> sanjeev:  From what I've heard, yes, but it's quite a bit of work to configure it to work nicely.
<martian> yiier: are you on 11.04 or 11.10? yes, it's... similar-ish. It's a good lightweight traditional-ish interface
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't log in!  The log in screen won't accept keyboard input!  (Ubuntu 11.04)  I'm on Recovery Mode on this computer, so I know the keyboard is not broken.
<yiier> escott, for me both Unity and gnome3 destroyed my geekish behaviour
<sanjeev> tlhonmey, great
<lion42> sanjeev, yes, it's possible. However, it's quite an involved process where a lot of things can go wrong. Unless you are willing to do quite a bit of research and accept the liability for turning your phone into a paperweight, I wouldn't recommend it yet.
<escott> yiier, and he seldom has opinions ;) but whatever works for you, but the more specific you can be about what you dont like the more specific the suggestions can be
<yiier> escott, XFCE is it good for programmers... so that they can avoid all these UI stuff
<escott> BlueProtoman, does the keyboard work at all? does the numlock light come on?
<sanjeev> @lion42, @tlhonmey, any hardware specification for loading the OS in android mobile,
<BlueProtoman> escott: This keyboard doesn
<BlueProtoman> This keyboard doesn't have NumLock.
<escott> BlueProtoman, does it have lights?
<BlueProtoman> Yes, but only for Caps Lock.
<yiier> martian, on 11.10..my lenovo thinkpad T510 series has serious issues with 11.10... it doesnt shut down properly
<escott> BlueProtoman, and does that work?
<BlueProtoman> YOU TELL ME
<martian> escott yiier: a childish dock thing that can't be moved and has no settings, moving the menu's to the top of the screen like we're on MacOS7, a silly obtrusive search thing that's likely only useful for people who have no idea what they're doing, and a pathetic selection of customization options for the panel... for starters :)
<blumonkey> i need to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 from 10.04, to do this i need to use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive; however the version of ubuntu i have does not list ubuntu in the drop down menu. please help
<ch33z> I need help
<BlueProtoman> (KIDDING)
<indicator> escott: hmm, well thanks for the help man.. Appreciate it. I'll probably tinker around with the drivers and such later, when I don't feel like enduring a headache
<indicator> I'm off
<viktor133> considering i have only 512MB of mem, perhaps, i386 would be the better choise to install?
<BlueProtoman> Any thoughts, escott?
<Kircle> How do you change the size of the viewports in the expo screen?
<escott> viktor133, with an older p4 i think thats reasonable
<yiier> martian, what are you referring too...11.10 unity?
<Chipzzz> ch33z: no doubt... can you be more specific
<Sloofus> Anyone have any news of Ubuntu's progress getting more android manufacturers on board for their desktop/phone integration?
<escott> BlueProtoman, does the capslock light come on?
<BlueProtoman> Yes.
<martian> yiier: oh yeah 11.10 is gnome3. I just downgraded back to 11.04 after a week or so on 11.10 and am still quite happy, but I will likely be moving to xubuntu or cinnamon once ubuntu drops support for this
<tlhonmey> sanjeev:  I only have a dumbphone, so I haven't experimented much with loading alternative OSs on them.  There are probably instructions available on the web though.
<escott> BlueProtoman, try ctrl+alt+f1 see if it takes you to a terminal
<ch33z> yes, sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ch33z> how come this command doesnt work
<escott> ch33z, copy it where?
<ch33z> I am trying to set up the basic virtual hosts
<martian> yiier: unity and gnome-shell/gnome3 all seem very half-baked IMO but this is getting rather #ubuntu-offtopic so I digress :)
<ch33z> in the manual
<Chipzzz> ch33z: you didn't specify a destination
<ch33z> o
<tyler-riddle> hello, i was talking to someone about an issue with headphones
<Chipzzz> :-)
<tlhonmey> blumonkey: If you're just wanting to upgrade, have you tried running gksudo update-manager -c?
<ch33z> in the manual it said to load that command to create a directory for virtual hosts
<sanjeev> @tlhonmey, recently i got my hands on used LG 600Mhz (ARM processor) device, so thought of giving a try in it
<ch33z> so Chipzzz how do I create a directory?
<tyler-riddle> the speakers work fine, but the headphones dont. any ideas?
<yiier> xubuntu looks promising for me... does it have Long term support
<Chipzzz> ch33z: sudo mkdir /directory/name
<ch33z> ah forgot that haha
<ch33z> im still gettingback into the the linux world
<Chipzzz> :-)
<ch33z> just small things are bleh
<Chipzzz> welcome home :-)
<Jon--> I need to fully purge unity from 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues.
<Jon--> How do I do this?
<escott> yiier, xubuntu should be fine for some time
<matju> anybody is having «freezes» involving gnome-screensaver-dialog just disappearing from the screen, making it impossible to type the password for unlocking ? I have to Ctrl+Alt+F1, kill the process of that name and a new one automatically appears in the foreground. This looks very much like a bug. I have to do that several times a day.
<ch33z> so with that sudo mkdir /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<tlhonmey> sanjeev:  How to do it varies a lot from device to device.  You'd be best off looking for the model number on the web and seeing what you can find.
<ch33z> instead of default i put "shadyapps
<dillinger417> is there any reason to use password -l over usermod -l or vis versa?
<ch33z> as a website
<ch33z> it would create a directory as shady apps to ftp the files for such
<blumonkey> tlhonmey: i read that i shouldn't upgrade from a release that was more than one behind.
<blumonkey> also i wanted to use unetbootin for something else as well
<yiier> canonical should create a deskop environment for geeks, programmers which consume less memory
<escott> dillinger417, usermod -L but no difference between the two
<sanjeev> @tlhonmey, yeah searching them in web and android related forums
<yiier> what say guys?
<martian> Jon--: log out, and after entering your username and password in the login screen, select 'ubuntu classic' from the menu at the bottom of the screen before logging in
<Chipzzz> ch33z: if memory serves /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is the default file that you would copy to another file name after the server you want to create... lemme find you some directions... hang on
<ch33z> mhm
<tlhonmey> blumonkey: The upgrade process in general can cause issues depending on how much you've customised your system.  My suggestion at that rate would be to download the standalone unetbootin and the ISOs of anything you want to use with it.
<zykotick9> yiier: your question is OT, but why re-invent the wheel?  There are lots of DEs / WMs to choose from.
<sanjeev> @tlhonmey, its LG p350, most of the document says on root access to it
<ch33z> thanka
<ch33z> thanks*
<dillinger417> escott: cool.  Can i unlock an account locked with usermod -L w/ password -u (or vis versa)?
<Jon--> martian, I'm sorry but this is a very specialized case. We have xsession all set to use classic ubuntu but it's still using unity-window-decorator in .xsession.errors. I am doing an ltsp PXE boot of about 250 workstations, those with hardware compatibility issues with unity fail to load gnome-panel. I have done apt-get purge --auto-remove on all unity* with ii and it still attempts to use the decorator. Any ideas?
<yiier> zykotick9, name some for me please.. xfce is ok..any other?
<BlueProtoman> escott, still here?
<escott> dillinger417, they both do the same thing ! the passwd in shadow so both should be the same
<blumonkey> tlhonmey: okay thanks, ill try it with the 11.10 iso, but for some reason it will not work with the linuxcoin iso which i have already downloaded
<tlhonmey> sanjeev: Well, you almost always need to get root access before you can change the operating system.  How to go about actually loading a different OS though is usually very hardware specific.
<BlueProtoman> Odd, it seems that my login screen takes keyboard input now, but only if I hold a key for a few seconds.
<[AJS]> doing a minimal install - when I boot all I get is a flashing cursor - is there any way to get a prompt?
<escott> BlueProtoman, did ctrl-alt-f1 take you to a login terminal
<martian> Jon--: oh hmm... nope :) Unity is a disease that is hard to cure
<tlhonmey> blumonkey: there are many different ways to create live CDs, and unetbootin doesn't necessarily work with all of them.
<[AJS]> escott: no
<BlueProtoman> escott, yes, I just didn't know how to bring it back to X.
<BlueProtoman> So I reset.
<sanjeev> @tlhonmey, true, i am searching for those kind of hardware specific information
<Jon--> I need to fully purge unity from 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues. Any ideas? I need to actually purge it, setting xsession does not fix the error (they're all set to use classic, and don't)
<escott> BlueProtoman, it would be ctrl-alt-f7, but you can login at that point and run "top" to see if anything is hogging the cpu
<zykotick9> !desktop | yiier there are others
<ubottu> yiier there are others: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Chipzzz> ch33z: here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<ch33z> thanks!
<yiier> !Flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<tyler-riddle> so can someone help me?
<sanjeev> @tlhonmey, initially wanted to try only xwindow and video /audio sessions
<BlueProtoman> escott, I didn't have to worry about it before today, though.
<blumonkey> tlhonmey: can you suggest an alternative to unetbootin for making a bootable usb?
<martian> yiier: https://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+cinnamon+desktop
<martian> !ask | tyler-riddle
<ubottu> tyler-riddle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danileigh79> blumonkey: pendrive inux
<Jon--> I need to fully purge unity from 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues. Any ideas? I need to actually purge it, setting xsession does not fix the error (they're all set to use classic, and don't)
<danileigh79> blumonkey: pendrive linux
<zykotick9> blumonkey: if you are talking about an 11.10 ISO and using gnu/linux, just cat the ISO to your USB
<tlhonmey> blumonkey: It's often possible to simply install to the usb device without any special tools as well, depending on the distro's installer setup.
<yiier> thanks guys... i will give it a try
<[AJS]> hi
<ch33z> hmm Chippzz this looks promising
<tyler-riddle> I am having headphone issues on my ubuntu 11.10. the speakers work great, but when i plug the headphones in, via the headphone jack, i get no sound. is there a way to fix this? i really need my headphones to work
<Chipzzz> good luck :-)
<ch33z> also chippzz how do i change permissions when ftping cuz i could see all my linux files in transmit the ftp program but couldnt write cuz i didnt have permissions
<tlhonmey> blumonkey: There are a few articles available for optimizing for running off of flash if you decide to go that route.
<[AJS]> i did a minimal install - when i rebooted all i got was a flashing cursor and no prompt. How do i get a prompt?
<danileigh79> tyler-riddle: sounds like a hardware issue
<tyler-riddle> and how do i fix this hardware issue? or am i just screwed?
<Jon--> I need to fully purge unity from 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues. Any ideas? I need to actually purge it, setting xsession does not fix the error (they're all set to use classic, and don't). Please help me guys, trying to set up PXE clients for a competition :(
<ch33z> its kinda odd too since i just typed in the ip and it connected ha;0
<danileigh79> tyler-riddle: Did the headphones work before installinig ubuntu 11.10?
<Jon--> xsession.errors contains unity-window-decorator references, despite all of unity being purged on that box
<Chipzzz> ch33z: sudo chmod 644 /directory/to/be/changed
<martian> tyler-riddle: if you select the speaker icon in the notification area, select 'sound preferences' and click the 'output' tab, you can check to make sure things are... good. try adjusting the settings or something there
<tyler-riddle> yes, they worked wonderfully when i used windows
<ch33z> ah cool
<Chipzzz> :-)
<ch33z> lol is that real?
<tyler-riddle> i have tried the settings several times, no luck.
<Chipzzz> what?
<ch33z> the command
<tlhonmey> I'm trying to salvage a mailbox that went blooey.  Are there any recommendations for a program that can read arbitrary mail files and parse embedded pictures and such and move things into a standard mailbox format without complicated setup?
<sanjeev> @<tlhonmey> thanks mate, will join back this chat session with more updates
<jrib> Chipzzz, ch33z: you usually want execute permission on directories
<VIPER-II> guys, how do i remove a while directory including it's contents without needing to go manually in to remove contents first?
<jrib> VIPER-II: rm -r
<VIPER-II> aight
<VIPER-II> t
<VIPER-II> tx
<tyler-riddle> perhaps its an issue with the drivers? or perhaps they're not identifying properly
<Chipzzz> ch33z: actually, 644 isn't right for writing... you'd want 777 to write from any account
<nannes> guys how my 3g key could be desappeared from lsusb??? :(
<matju> I'm having «freezes» involving gnome-screensaver-dialog just disappearing from the screen, making it impossible to type the password for unlocking. I have to Ctrl+Alt+F1, kill the process of that name and a new one automatically appears in the foreground. This looks very much like a bug. I have to do that several times a day. Does anyone else have this problem ?
<dillinger417> Any idea how to change the message that appears when a user is prompted to change their password?
<tlhonmey> VIPER-II man rm for a full list of options, it can do quite a few neat things.
<VIPER-II> nice
<VIPER-II> it worked
<VIPER-II> thanks....
<VIPER-II> be seeing ya
<FloodBot1> VIPER-II: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamy_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danileigh79> tyler-riddle: not likely, headphones activate when the hardware senses them inserted, I have a similar issue on another laptop of mine, it's hardware, and the headphone jack is likely damaged
<Chipzzz> ch33z: or 677 (turn off the execute bit so you don't get too easily hacked)
<ch33z> ha yea
<echo083> hello
<Chipzzz> ch33z: sorrt... 666
<jrib> Chipzzz, ch33z: you usually want execute permission on directories
<Chipzzz> *sorry*
<echo083> i'm boring can i help smbdy about anything ?
<ch33z> its fine ;0
<tlhonmey> tyler-riddle: I've seen a couple of systems where plugging in the headphones activates them, but the volume control for headphones vs speakers was separate.  Check your mixer if you haven't already.
<Chipzzz> jrib: it's his ftp destination directory... i'd be nervous about allowing execution there
<ch33z> hmm
<zykotick9> Chipzzz: execute (applied to directories) means a user can enter that directory - useful wouldn't you say?
<jrib> Chipzzz: can't really do much with a directory that isn't executable
<tlhonmey> Chipzzz: execute bit on the directory sets whether or not the user is allowed to view the contents.
<tyler-riddle_> also, my network card is messing up a lot as well. thats the reason i've had to type my issue out no less than 5 times...
<Chipzzz> lol... i didn't realize that! i have to try that out
<ch33z> omg my head is gonna explode haha
<mneptok> ch33z: chmod -R 644 /path/to files && chmod -R -x+X /path/to/files
<vitos1978> ciao!
<danileigh79> tlhonmey: never seen a linux sy6stem act that way, only Windows...
<vitos1978> !addon
<Jon--> I need to fully purge unity from 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues. Any ideas? I need to actually purge it, setting xsession does not fix the error (they're all set to use classic, and don't). Please help me guys, trying to set up PXE clients for a competition :(. xsession.errors contains unity-window-decorator references, despite all of unity being purged on that box.
<ch33z> the goal im going for is to just upload basic html files ha to 2 sites hosted on a static ip
<mneptok> ch33z: that makes /path/to/files have read/write only for owner, and read for everyone else. the second command goes through the same directory structure, re-adding the executable bit for the directory entries that need it.
<tyler-riddle_> linux is going to be the death of me, first my headphones, and now my network card is messing up
<ch33z> hmm alright
<vitos1978> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<danileigh79> Jon--: You'd have to dl/install something *other* than 11.04 or 11.10, Unity is built into those versions
<zykotick9> vitos1978: no warez here - LjL ;)
<tlhonmey> danileigh79: It depends a lot on the hardware, if the speakers and the headset jack are kept independent of each other it's sometimes set up that way so you can use the headset and the speakers at the same time.
<sveinse> How can I the cheapest way run a command as an ordinary user from init? This is on natty, so there is no setuid stanza in upstart
<zykotick9> LjL: changed the factoid, nice
<danileigh79> tlhonmey: Not on a laptop... integrated sound functions better that way
<jrib> sveinse: can you use the @reboot designation in the user's crontab?
<danileigh79> tlhonmey: unless it's one of those new media computers...
<tyler-riddle_> can someone suggest a linux distro to use? ubuntu isnt working  at all
<sveinse> jrib, good idea, but I need it to be an upstart service
<Jon--> I need to fully purge unity from 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues. Any ideas? I need to actually purge it, setting xsession does not fix the error (they're all set to use classic, and don't). Please help me guys, trying to set up PXE clients for a competition :(. xsession.errors contains unity-window-decorator references, despite all of unity being purged on that box.
<Chipzzz> tlhonmey: thanks for that about the directory access... i never realized it
<tlhonmey> danileigh79: I've seen two or three laptops that did it with various versions of ubuntu.
<jrib> sveinse: use su -c I guess
<ch33z> mk this is odd
<viktor133> what program can i use to burn an image on a usb-stick? (i know it isn't burning, but it isn't just copying, so?)
<ch33z> from when apache is installled
<danileigh79> Jon--: I already sent you the help you need, you cannot purge Unity, you need to insall an older distro that doesn't come with unity
<jrib> sveinse: you could see what apache does
<tlhonmey> tyler-riddle_: Personally I've found Linux Mint Debian to be pretty versatile.
<tjkent> Jon--: I tried to do that, you are gonna have to pick a different distro of linux or an older distro of ubuntu
<ch33z> it already has the default as /etc/apache2/apache2.conf but i get no command found.
<tyler-riddle_> really? i'll look into it then.
<danileigh79> tlhonmey: Hmmm, gonna have to look into that, never heard of a laptop having more than one sound output with integrated sound chipsets
<DJones> viktor133: An ubuntu iso/image?
<zykotick9> viktor133: are you "burning" from a gnu/linux host system?  and is it the 11.10 ISO?
<tyler-riddle_> tlhonmey: thanks
<viktor133> DJones, yes
<hng123> anyone knows where I can get download the ubutu image?
<DJones> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tjkent> tyler-riddle_: did you get your sound problem fixed
<viktor133> zykotick9, yup
<Guest63088> bonsoir
<Chipzzz> ch33z: its a config fole, not an executable
<ch33z> ah gotcha
<matju> Chipzzz: it's why chmod -R +x on a tree is quite hard to undo, as you have to protect directories using find -exec or find|xargs
<Hosman> Bonsoir
<zykotick9> viktor133: "cat file.iso > /dev/USBDEVICEWITHOUTPARTITION#"
<DJones> viktor133: See those links that ubottu just listed, you need to use usb creator
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Hosman
<ubottu> Hosman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tlhonmey> danileigh79: One of the ones that did it if I recall correctly was a Toshiba Portege 2300 running 8.04
<DJones> viktor133: Assuming you're using Ubuntu
<Hosman> french chat ?
<Jon--> tjkent, I can't do that, the competition is in two days. We have no issues with the NVIDIA machines, but the Intel machines attempt to use Unity and fail, despite removing all unity packages locally to test.
<ch33z> "You can edit this file to configure the Apache2 server. You can configure the port number, document root, modules, log files, virtual hosts, etc."
<matju> Chipzzz: i mean, the «find» command is hard for beginners.
<danileigh79> viktor133: Pendrivelinux.com is a very reliable tool for creating a liveusb
<tjkent> jon try to load classic ubuntu at the log in screen
<zykotick9> DJones: 11.10 is a hybrid iso, just using cat (or dd) works
<danileigh79> viktor133: and yo ucan also install to the system from the same program too :)
<viktor133> Djones, from and too
<sveinse> jrib: I think apache has setuid() built into the app. su can be used (and I am today) but it spawns the app as a sub process instead of calling exec. So I'm searching for a better method which doesnt leave su and sh in the process tree
<Jon--> I need to fully purge unity from 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues. Any ideas? I need to actually purge it, setting xsession does not fix the error (they're all set to use classic, and don't). Please help me guys, trying to set up PXE clients for a competition :(. xsession.errors contains unity-window-decorator references, despite all of unity being purged on that box.
<Chipzzz> matju: couldn't it be undone with a chmod -R +x and then chmod 644 or something?
<viktor133> danileigh79, i don't understand your second comment
<danileigh79> Jon--: Please stop asking the same question over and over, we told you it cannot be done
<DJones> zykotick9: I've never needed to do that, usb creator has always worked for me
<Trevor69420> Jon-- if u want a PXE server just use Ubuntu Server
<danileigh79> viktor133: You can create a liveusb, and from that live usb, you can install ubuntu to the hard disk if you wish
<Hosman> anyone french here ?
<Trevor69420> also if you use Ubuntu Server I think u can just add Gnome classic to it without unity
<zykotick9> !fr > Hosman
<ubottu> Hosman, please see my private message
<Trevor69420> that'd be equal to purging
<danileigh79> !fr | Hosman
<ubottu> Hosman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<viktor133> danileigh79, ah, k, that's the id :)
<Jon--> Trevor69420, There is no time for this we have a fully customized image with ltsp booting Ubuntu clients. Including scripts, custom installs, configuration. We are using Ubuntu server to serve the PXE image with ltsp, if it's any consolation.
<danileigh79> viktor133: glad I coujld help
<Jon--> danileigh79, Who the fuck installs a window manager that can't be disabled when there is hardware incompatibility? Are you serious?
<Hosman> ok thx
<Trevor69420> consolation for who?? not me lol i dont care either way just suggesting if you use ubuntu server you can then add the gnome classic to it
<Trevor69420> jon-- watch your language
<Trevor69420> giving u some suggestions
<|Anthony|> did sun-java6- recently get removed from the partner repos?
<viktor133> danileigh79, one more thing, i can use this on a running OS right, the specific box doesn't boot from usb
<martian> Jon--: perhaps you're better off asking on the forums as there's a greater audience
<viktor133> ?
<danileigh79> Jon--: It's built in on top of Gnome, it's not installed, it's part of the OS
<Jon--> I understand you're just trying to help, but really, all we have to do is force gnome-classic... xsession is set, unity is purged, still fails.
<Jon--> What am I missing?
<Jon--> It's impossible to use the old gnome2 decorators?
<danileigh79> viktor133: yes
<MonkeyDust> Jon--  try gnome --replace
<viktor133> danileigh79 ok thnks
<danileigh79> Jon--: You're not missing anything, unless you want to rewrite the whole OS, Unity doesn't go away
<tjkent> Jon--: ^^^
<Jon--> MonkeyDust, did you mean gnome-panel?
<tjkent> Jon--: listen there is not really a way to get around it with the current install that you have
<danileigh79> And if yu want to get rid of Unity THAT bad, try xubuntu, kubuntu, or one of the other frontends
<Jon--> Alright, perhaps we can hack this out then. What is the binary that allows the alt+f2 shortcut? As far as I can tell, all I have to do is manually run gnome-panel + this after login, and everything runs fine.
<zykotick9> Jon--: "foo --replace" is for windows managers, which "gnome" and "gnome-panel" are not.
<Jon--> danileigh79, I don't "want to", I have to. It isn't a matter of ideology. The net boot on the Intel machines doesn't load a gnome-panel. Anyone who doesn't know Linux well is going to have no idea what to do to fix this.
<Jon--> zykotick9, I figured he meant metacity or compiz. :P
<zykotick9> Jon--: yup
<MonkeyDust> Jon--  correct, long time no see 'metacity' :)
<tjkent> Jon--: just make your own "flavor" of ubuntu with the server
<Jon--> And since I am net booting over 200 machines, I don't have the resources to run unity. Even with a fat client, some of the machines are too old to run it.
<tjkent> Jon--: then try xubuntu
<Jon--> So, I'm kind of stuck. Either I restart from scratch and probably don't get it configured in time for the competition.
<Jon--> Or I hack together a script to run gnome-panel and the other missing binaries post boot, which you can do manually.
<Jon--> I am leaning for #2
<MonkeyDust> good luck
<tlhonmey> Jon--: Linux Mint is ubuntu-compatible and doesn't use Unity, so your customizations might port over easily.
<Akls> what is the best password length for ubuntu?
<escott> Akls, as long as you can comfortably remember
<Jon--> So, again, anyone know what binaries need to be on to enable alt+f2 shortcut? :P
<tlhonmey> Jon--: Or you might try just installing xubuntu-desktop and removing gnome-desktop.
<Canadian1296> Akls: At least 90 characters, alphanumberic no repetition.
<zykotick9> Akls: think passsentence instead of password
<escott> Canadian1296, that would actually be a fairly weak password as the character set is fully defined its only the 90! combinations to worry about
<Akls> not funny. which is the minimum, when it's becoming hard to break it?
<Jon--> tlhonmey, gnome-desktop not found. Did they rename the package when they moved to unity?
<escott> Akls, http://xkcd.com/936/
<dreamy_> !music
<dlentz> gnome-desktop = ubuntu-desktop
<tlhonmey> Jon--: Probably.
<Canadian1296> Escott: alphanumeric with symbols and spaces.
<dlentz> actually, i don't think it was ever gnome-desktop
<escott> Canadian1296, im commenting on the "no repetition" part
<tlhonmey> Akls: http://www.grc.com/ppp/design.htm  I use this on my high-security machines.
<woldhekkie> contorl alt F2 does it
<tlhonmey> Akls: There's a PAM module that's pretty easy to install.
<Canadian1296> escott: I meant simply don't use one word over and over and over... Like passwordpasswordpasswordpassword...
<Jon--> Issue: gnome-panel and other GNOME apps don't run automatically. Soln: Install a new WM or a new distro. Can anyone help me with Soln2: ... Script run what's missing? ;)
<Canadian1296> tlhonmey: As do I
<zykotick9> Jon--: do you mean gnome-desktop-environment package perhaps?
<dreamy_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dreamy_> !ubuntu studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<woldhekkie> Jon ctrl alt F2 does it
<Canadian1296> dreamy_: Do that in a private conversation so you don't flood this room ( /msg ubottu !help )
<Jon--> woldhekkie, ... ctrl+alt+f2 is a tty.
<dreamy_> Canadian1296: i was already doing that.. ops..
<dreamy_> ok
<woldhekkie> sorry just came in, thought you were looking for that
<dreamy_> Canadian1296: is there a room for linux musicians
<MonkeyDust> dreamy_  try #ubuntustudio
<Jon--> woldhekkie, I am having hardware issues w unity. I've been told I can't use decorators besides unity. Means I either have to reinstall and reconfigure an image for the programming competition I'm pxe booting with ltsp, or I have to script run the things not being auto run. If you do ctrl+alt+t gnome-panel & after login you get a working gnome-panel. All applications work. I am missing alt+f2 run application support. I can't see anything else
<Jon--> missing.
<Jon--> sorry for tl;dr.
<Chipzzz> Jon--: gnome-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are tasksel tasks, not apt-get packages, if memory serves
<|Anthony|> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun_Java_moved_to_the_Partner_repository
<|Anthony|> what is the situation with this
<matju> Chipzzz: i don't understand... when having done chmod -R +x, doing chmod -R +x again has no effect at all. The only thing you can do is suppose that regular files can be -x and directories shouldn't, and filter accordingly using find -type d | xargs chmod -x or find -type -d -exec chmod -x '{}' ';'
<zykotick9> Chipzzz: there never was a gnome-desktop package/tasksel
<|Anthony|> has it been removed from the partner repos too?
<dlentz> |Anthony|, ubuntu is using openjdk as the replacement for sun java
<escott> |Anthony|,
<escott> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<Jon--> We have other setup to do, I don't think I have time to use an alternative de or distro. So, I'm left with this issue: right an autoran script for all users, or all users from group x, on a Ubuntu system. This script needs to run gnome-panel, and enable alt+f2.
<Jon--> right=write*
<captainjamie> what's the best file extension for images to be used on a pdf? I don't want them to blur because they'll be svg diagrams from inkscape first, exported as a normal image.
<Chipzzz> zykotick9: ubuntu-desktop?
<zykotick9> Chipzzz: that exists as a package ;)
<escott> captainjamie, keep them as a vector format
<captainjamie> escott: can't I don't know how in LaTeX
<captainjamie> escott: They don't seem to show
<Chipzzz> zykotick9: i see it in tasksel too
<escott> captainjamie, probably a better conversation to have in #latex. but if you are using pdflatex to compile you should make a pdf directly from your svg
<Abrackadabra> hi guys
<Jon--> We have other setup to do, I don't think I have time to use an alternative de or distro. So, I'm left with this issue: write an autoran script for all users, or all users from group x, on a Ubuntu system. This script needs to run gnome-panel, and enable alt+f2.
<captainjamie> escott: OK thanks
<Chipzzz> zykotick9: ...along with xubuntu desktop, kubuntu, and other goodies
<zykotick9> Chipzzz: gnome-desktop != ubuntu-desktop
<|Anthony|> escott, i saw that link in a google search but hadn't clicked it yet... wow
<Chipzzz> zykotick9: true, & I don't see gnome-desktop in here
<Abrackadabra> i want to create a user who is restricted to do everything but to run programs in his directory. how should i do so?
<micael> hi
<zykotick9> Chipzzz: that would be due to the fact it doesn't (never did) exist
<tlhonmey> Jon--: I'm pretty sure it's gnome-panel that manages keyboard shortcuts, of which alt-F2 is one.
<Chipzzz> lol
<Chipzzz> that would explain it
<micael> ola
<micael> algum pt
<Jon--> I need to wite a script for all users on startup, or all users from group x, on a Ubuntu system. This script needs to run gnome-panel, and enable alt+f2. Can I do this with /etc/skel, or is there a better solution/place for this?
<tlhonmey> Chipzzz: It's ubuntu-desktop.  I got confused.  Been a while since I'd looked at it.
<Chipzzz> tlhonmey: me too...
<Chipzzz> tlhonmey: i often find "apropos" useful in such  situations
<tlhonmey> Jon--: /etc/skel is where the user defaults will come from, so that's probably the easiest way to do it.  Put it into the things that Gnome runs on startup maybe.
<tlhonmey> Chipzzz:  That only helps if you look it up and aren't assuming that your cached copy in memory hasn't been corrupted.
<tlhonmey> Chipzzz: ;)  :P
<Chipzzz> ;)
<Dioxin> X11 forwarding question, is it possible to forward to a different computer, I'm on A ssh'd to B and I want the X11 forwarded to C
<Chipzzz> Dioxin: i would think you'd have to ssh in from c
<escott> Dioxin, you can double forward. ssh C->A->B
<tlhonmey> Dioxin:  Yes, it's possible.
<Chipzzz> how?
<tlhonmey> Dioxin:  The X11 protocol lets you push the connection from any machine to any display that will accept the connection.
<Abrackadabra> how should i create a user who cannot read or write anything?
<escott> Abrackadabra, is the guest account not what you want?
<tlhonmey> Abrackadabra: They'll need to be able to read and write *some* things or they won't be able to use the machine...
<Pikkachu> Abrackadabra: for what dumb reason?
<Pikkachu> Abrackadabra: are you talking about guest?
<Dioxin> tlhonmey: lets say I have a Ubuntu VM on win7 how would I make the VM accept the X11 forward from PuTTY?
<Abrackadabra> to host a CGC
<Abrackadabra> so
<Abrackadabra> how do i run a program as guest?
<tlhonmey> Dioxin: you can probably find instructions for making it work in the documentation for the spellcast package, since that game makes use of it.
<Dioxin> kk cheers
<Abrackadabra> more correct: i need to create a user who can only read his home directory
<x11> nabend,
<escott> Abrackadabra, well thats impossible. they have to read the /usr/bin binaries
<danileigh79> Abrackadabra: That would lock them out of a bootup...
<zykotick9> escott: as well as /etc/passwd to login
<yellabs-r2> guest session maybe
<escott> zykotick9, do they have to be able to read that or does pam do it for them?
<hatop> abrackadabra: you could make a jail with chroot and then copy necessary binaries.
<hatop> thats the only real option for what you're asking
<x11> mir fehlt der syscall.h header, in welchem packet ist der denn enthalten?
<zykotick9> escott: i'm under the strong impression they need read access
<Abrackadabra> well ok. in general i need to run a program in a way it cannot anyhow harm the system
<hatop> I'd use a jail
<x11> linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic ist zumindest installiert
<escott> zykotick9, it would be interesting to try and find out... but im not sure you would be able to figure out what was causing the completely broken session
<tlhonmey> Abrackadabra: You're pretty close to that with the default setup.  If you want to be even more secure, stuff it into a chroot.
<escott> !de | x11
<ubottu> x11: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<x11> kk, sry
<x11> join #ubuntu-de
<Abrackadabra> thanks, i'll google about it
<x11> ^^
<stclair> Hey guys....
<stclair> I hope someone can help me
<stclair> with my very important spy business
<hatop> that depends on the question : )
<escott> x11, "/join #ubuntu-de"
<stclair> ok I have no clue how to use linux
<stclair> but its installed on my work computer
<viktor133> danileigh79, i don't see how to use the live usb on my running sys
<stclair> I am trying to install a simple keylogger program
<stclair> logkeys-.0.1.0
<danileigh79> viktor133: What do you mean?
<Canadian1296> stclair: Let's start by telling us which version of linux is installed...
<stclair> Ok one second
<hatop> also....do you own the machine
<danileigh79> viktor133: You need to boot up from the Liveusb in order to use it
<hatop> if not then this is most likely illega, depending on your location
<stclair> ubuntu 10.10
<roasted> Question - can anybody think why a software raid array would come up in gparted with 1 drive ntfs and 1 drive unknown when both should be unknown?
<hatop> illegal*
<stclair> no I am the manager, with authority from owner
<escott> !illegal | stclair, hatop  in many jurisdictions it doesn't matter who owns the hardware
<ubottu> stclair, hatop  in many jurisdictions it doesn't matter who owns the hardware: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Canadian1296> And stclair I'm almost positive we shouldn't talk about installing key loggers, but I'll assume its your machine and its for testing purposes...
<viktor133> danileigh79, as i said, the sys i'm trying to install on doesn't support booting from usb, so i need to install (or run) the new ubuntu from usb when it's already running
<hatop> escott: yeah it generally isn't legal to spy without very specific restrictions in place and contracts signed.
<hatop> and yes, thats not an appropriate topic
<stclair> is there some kind of sketchy back alley ubuntu help chat room that i can go to?
<escott> stclair, it doesn't matter if you are doing this for your boss on company property. its unethical and potentially illegal when someone has an expectation of privacy or secure communications to violate it
<danileigh79> viktor133: are you trying to make Ubuntu  the only os?
<escott> !backtrack | stclair
<ubottu> stclair: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Canadian1296> Okay guys, where I live its legal as long as I own the machine. I want to install a key logger on my machine so I can have a log of everything I've ever typed, just so I can read it later ;P
<Canadian1296> How would I do that?
<ztag100> I JUST FOUND THE COOLEST WALLPAPER EVER!
<iDope> ztag share
<stclair> Lets start again
<danileigh79> !off-topic | ztag
<ubottu> ztag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stclair> I have amnesia
<Canadian1296> ztag100: WHAT IS IT?
<stclair> like the guy from memento
<ztag100> iDope: I shall!
<ikonia> stclair: lets not
<ikonia> stclair: please don't ask again
<trishxo> when im upgrading to ubuntu 10.04, when it dells me packages i can either remove or keep, what should i do?
<stclair> I need to remember everything ive typed
<ztag100> I have a few that I love
<ikonia> stclair: stop now
<ikonia> stclair: final warning
<log> Canadian1296: sudo apt-get install logkeys
<viktor133> danileigh79, right now, the only thing i have that works is a live cd with hardy on it, i'm trying to install a more recent version on that
<escott> !backtrack = sketchy back alley ubuntu
<ubottu> escott: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iDope> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<trishxo> should i keep or remove packages when upgrading ubuntu?
<escott> !purge | trishxo
<ubottu> trishxo: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<danileigh79> viktor133: I don't remember if Hardy supports update-manager, but if it does, you can use update-manager to upgrade release to releasae until you get to which ever release you want
<Canadian1296> log: Thank you :)
<log> Canadian1296: You're welcome.
<pangolin> trishxo: I always let the installer remove them
<ztag100> http://imgur.com/RAnpS
<Canadian1296> How do I got ubottu to tell me about a package?
<Canadian1296> get
<log> !info logkeys | Canadian1296
<ubottu> Canadian1296: logkeys (source: logkeys): a keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 124 kB
<danileigh79> Gotta love that Ubottu <3 lol
<Canadian1296> log: thanks again
<dlentz> ztag100, please take the wallpaper discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<log> Canadian1296: No problem.
<viktor133> danileigh79, true, but then i first need to get WiFi working on it, which i failed to do with this release before
<ztag100> dlentz: ok
<trishxo> command to purge packages
<danileigh79> viktor133: hate to say it, you may6 need to jack in directly to internet... I've had to do it before I figured out how to fix my own wifi issues
<Canadian1296> trishxo: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<trishxo> purge all removed packages?
<esuave> can someone explain to me how linux routes work?
<pangolin> trishxo: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<escott> !purge | trishxo
<ubottu> trishxo: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<roasted> Question - can anybody think why a software raid array would come up in gparted with 1 drive ntfs and 1 drive unknown when both should be unknown?
<tlhonmey> esuave: They work the same way as IP routing anywhere...  try man route for how to configure them.
<ikonia> roasted: has the ntfs drive ever had ntfs on it ?
<roasted> ikonia: never.
<danileigh79> viktor133: Also, I'm not all that knowledgablbe with releases older than 8.04, so I'm sorry if I don't give a perfect answer
<delinquentme> when I cd into a particular dir I get this: cd rails_projects/carls-sinatra-jruby-heroku\ /
<esuave> tlhonmey: ok thanks
<ikonia> roasted: has the raid array been built yet ?
<delinquentme> whats with the backslash? I've checked the file dir name and there definitely is no \
<roasted> ikonia: I was in gparted resizing an ntfs partition, but its on a separate drive. Afterwards gparted yielded the 1 TB drive as being ntfs
<zykotick9> delinquentme: i think you have a space at the end of that name
<ikonia> roasted: is it software raid or fake raid /
<tlhonmey> delinquentme: It's escaping the space character.
<delinquentme> tlhonmey, zykotick9 awesome :D
<roasted> ikonia: Here's the story... 250gb W7 + Ubuntu Root, then 2x1TB /home raid mirror via mdadm. I deleted ubuntu root, expanded W7 across the entire 250gb drive, and added a 60gb SSD for Ubuntu root. Once done I popped in GParted and saw my one raid drive came up as NTFS and the other came up as unknown. However, both were a member of the raid array and the array was fine.
<viktor133> danileigh79, i didn't actually give specific release or even OS i think...
<Dreamscape> hello all, I'm installing ubuntu server to a old pentium 1 MMX 200mhz wth 128MB ram, which would be the best distu (i want to use it as a backup and local web dev server) latest u-server is i686 so my cpu cant run it :(
<roasted> ikonia: the array was built about 6 months ago and had ran fine ever since. no issues.
<viktor133> so yeah... move the box i guess :p
<danileigh79> viktor133: you said you're using Hardy, 8.04, right?
<ikonia> roasted: is the raid array currently running ?
<viktor133> danileigh79 yep
<roasted> ikonia: I sincerely did NOT touch that drive in gparted, however I was doing work to the 250gb drive in gparted and it was on an ntfs drive. I just can't help but to wonder, by removing ubuntu root from the 250, is it possible the drive ID's got tangled up somehow and tagged the wrong drive?
<danileigh79> viktor133: and I meant to say I'm not knowledgablle before 9.04, typo'd sorry
<ikonia> roasted: can you assemble and start thre raid array or is it refusing to start ?
<roasted> ikonia: I ended up breaking open the array, formatting the "NTFS" drive and re-adding it. it's been syncing up this afternoon.
<escott> roasted, try running partprobe maybe the kernel is out of sync
<orbisvicis> file /usr/share/hardening-includes/hardening.make
<roasted> ikonia: it always ran. it never stopped running. even when the drive was tagged as ntfs it ran fine
<danileigh79> viktor133: who makes your wireless adapter?
<roasted> ikonia: at least /proc/mdstat said it was.
<ikonia> roasted: interesting, never seen that behaviour beyond a user error (not suggesting thats what happened)
<orbisvicis> ^^ what is the bot command to find the package owning a file ?
<esuave> tlhonmey: can i pm you about a few questions that are probably pretty easy for you?
<roasted> ikonia: I'd like to think it was my fault, but I knew distinctly I was working in the 250gb drive (which is the only ntfs drive there)
<escott> orbisvicis, !find
<orbisvicis> escott: oh thanks
<ikonia> roasted: it's hard to debug now as you're "undone" the problem
<orbisvicis> !file /usr/share/hardening-includes/hardening.make
<orbisvicis> !find /usr/share/hardening-includes/hardening.make
<ubottu> File /usr/share/hardening-includes/hardening.make found in hardening-includes
<roasted> ikonia: I hear ya. I began to wonder, instead of doing everything I did, I wonder if I could have gone in disk utility and just edited the partition type without formatting. I'm assuming you've noticed that feature in disk utility?
<ikonia> there are some things we could have tested/checked to get a better picture,
<ikonia> nothing definate, but certainly an idea
<oliphant> !cinnamon
<viktor133> danileigh79, brb phone
<roasted> ikonia: when I saw that feature I thought, well, maybe since I removed Ubuntu root, the partition "stack" with the 3 drives just got mixed, so I thought maybe it traveled accidentally to the wrong drive even though the drive truly was not NTFS. After all, I tested it on my flash drive. I can format my flash drive to be EXT4 but set the partition label via disk utility to NTFS just fine.
<Jon--> We have other setup to do, I don't think I have time to use an alternative de or distro. So, I'm left with this issue: write an autoran script for all users, or all users from group x, on a Ubuntu system. This script needs to run gnome-panel, and enable alt+f2.
<Jon--> Oh I'm sorry
<Jon--> Wrong message
<Jon--> gnome2 : I want to run a script after login and de/wm have done their thing, for all users on that machine. Any idea where I can place this? I think rc.local will run for ttys and runs too early.
<roasted> ikonia: granted, if I go in gparted, it doesn't show up as NTFS like I saw with the raid drive, but its still an odd feature I took notice of. It made me wonder if I could have just used disk utility to edit the RAID drive partition type and been back to normal without any issue.
<Me> Hello everybody
<fabrizio> ciao a tutti
<viktor133> danileigh79, srr 'bout that, i think i need a new wireless adapter anyway, i failed to make WiFi work with the WiFi-card in this laptop, and the sitecom adaptop i just tried on this box with other os doesn't work with any computer
<fabrizio> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<viktor133> danileigh79 i mean i failed to use WiFi on this laptop with Hardy
<cit310> hey guys
<viktor133> and the adaptop i have is probably broken
<danileigh79> viktor133: Ok, sorry about that, but if you plug in, you can still upgrade, but going from 8.04 to 11.xx is gonna take quite a while...
<Halo> hey need help :S can anyone explain me how i can install a webcam ? :D
<CFHowlett> Halo   ask away
<viktor133> danileigh79, hehe, probably, even getting to meerkat would be nice, maybe even better, but i'll acquire booting problem for sure
<tlhonmey> Halo: For most of the ones that work, you plug it in.
<zykotick9> Halo: i'd start by installing cheese and seeing if your webcam works there first
<danileigh79> Halo: most work right out of the box, just need a webcam program
<Halo> hm okay thanks
<viktor133> danileigh79 when trying to instal from a meerkat live cd i had to use the NOMODESET option, which got me further, but still not trough the set-up, so i don't know
<danileigh79> viktor133: how old is the machine you're trying to install onto?
<viktor133> 2006
<danileigh79> viktor133: is it standalone ubuntu, or is there another side by side os?
<viktor133> right now, there is no os, it got deleted when i was attempting to install :p but it's ok, it was windoze ;)
<danileigh79> viktor133: what happenes when installing? yo usay it doesn't finish
<viktor133> danileigh79, yes, when setting up, choosing keyboard lay-out, user name etc., it freezes at one point or another, i've been recommended to the altenative download (text based)
<viktor133> danileigh79 but that's not possible right now and i'd like to get it finished by tomorrow, so i'm installing hardy and i think i'm gonna proceed as you suggested
<danileigh79> viktor133: good luck :)
<Chipzzz> danileigh79: i would use a server edition and then install a desktop after
<viktor133> danileigh79 thnks, and thnks for the help
<danileigh79> Chipzzz: Huh?
<Chipzzz> never mind... the customer seems content ;-)
<mobilenoob11> Greetings!
<efi> Hi
<efi> someone here?
<mobilenoob11> me
<mobilenoob11> Im here!
<efi> Hi
<tlhonmey> efi:  No, the list of users is just for show.  :P
<mobilenoob11> Whats the topic in here?
<efi> I have a  questions
<Yaah> sup
<mobilenoob11> what irc client are you peeps using?
<efi> about ubuntu for android
<Yaah> lol\
<Yaah> hmm
<danileigh79> !off-topic | mobilenoob11
<ubottu> mobilenoob11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tlhonmey> efi: Yes it's possible, no, it's not easy, yes it's device specific, so we may or may not be able to help.
<Al_nz1> something is killing my ubuntu box - CPU1 running at mainly 100% - how do I find out what?
<bytesaber_work> why doesn nspluginwrapper -l ever show my 32 bit version of libflashplayer.so ?
<tlhonmey> Al_nz1: open a terminal and type top
<fairuz_> I'm building my first package, when I run debuild, at the very end, it tried to sign the .changes file. I have something like "You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for ...." but it never ask me for the passphrase. So when I try to upload the package, it fails saying the changes is not signed.
<qazokm> bytesaber_work, geegeegeegee babybabybaby
<fairuz_> Any pointers?
<bytesaber_work> qazokm, no korean pop right now
<Al_nz1> tlhonmey: looks like gnome-shell is
<Al_nz1> tlhonmey: dont I need gnome-shell?
<yeats> !packaging | fairuz_ - this may have some information
<ubottu> fairuz_ - this may have some information: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tlhonmey> Al_nz1: I'm not sure.  I don't have it in my list.
<tlhonmey> Al_nz1: Try killing it and see what goes away I guess...  I'm not even finding what it is easily.
<dlentz> fairuz, do you have gpg installed (and have a gpg key)?
<oliphant> how would I remove gnome 3 without removing nautilus form ubuntu?
<dlentz> you can also run debsign to sign the changes/.dsc files
<dlentz> oliphant, you mean remove gnome-shell?
<oliphant> yes
<fairuz_> dlentz: I follow the guide and uploaded my gpg key to the launchpad profile
<tlhonmey> oliphant: You would remove gnome 3 and install gnome 2.  Don't expect it to be easy.
<dlentz> what happens when you run debsign (man debsign)
<Al_nz1> tlhonmey: much better - ta
<fairuz_> yeats: That's what I follow right now
<yeats> fairuz_: ok ;-)
<anao2> gnome 3 is terrible waste
<dlentz> tlhonmey, you don't need gnome2 to use nautilus, unity uses it
<xubuntu5> what does it mean 1 running and unjoined
<xubuntu5> i try to start a program in my terminal and get
<xubuntu5> 1 running and unjoined
<oliphant> actually I want to get rid of Gnome altogether. Is it just sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell?
<tlhonmey> dlentz: ok.  The last time I tried something like that it ended up installing most of gnome to meet dependencies.
<Myrtti> oliphant: no.
<anao2> unity+gnome 3 burns resources do you all agree?
<yeats> oliphant: what environment do you want to run?
<Myrtti> anao2: no polls please
<fairuz_> dlentz: The .changes file is already signed.
<fairuz_> I got that
<oliphant> fvwm
<xubuntu5> icewm
<oliphant> I have limited disk space
<xubuntu5> check out icewm
<escott> xubuntu5, you backgrounded a process and it is still running fg to bring it forward ctrl-z bg to put it back in the background jobs to list
<DonaldShimoda> i need to migrate my ubuntu, is using RAID 0 , need to reeplace this disks for two new disks
<DonaldShimoda> any easy way to do this without reinstall OS?
<xubuntu5> thanks
<anao2> @Myrtti polls? what does it mean?
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: Copy the contents of the old disks to the new ones will most likely suffice.
<Myrtti> anao2: "do you all agree"
<anao2> i don't understand why ubuntu developers forces users to buy new hardware with every release
<LjL> !ot | anao2
<ubottu> anao2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anao2> @Myrtti ok..
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, i need create a new raid with the new disks but how to copy the contents on a running server without lost data?
<yeats> oliphant: I would consider installing with the mini.iso version of Ubuntu and just installing the packages you need from there
<yeats> !mini | oliphant
<ubottu> oliphant: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: Generally you shut down the server to avoid that.
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, if i shutdown the server how will have access to my data?
<yeats> oliphant: probably easier (and definitely cleaner) than installing the full version and trying to subtract
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, sorry for ask, i dont follow how to do this
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: You boot it up on a separate medium like a live CD.
<oliphant> thanks yeats and ubottu.
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, i dont know how to mount my arrays botting from a live cd
<DonaldShimoda> any tutto?
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: Unfortunately that's going to depend on how they're set up...  But, theoretically you could unplug the drives from the server, plug them into a different machine, along with the new drives, and use dd to copy everything from the old ones to the new ones.
<yeats> DonaldShimoda: can you afford downtime?  if so, you might investigate clonezilla
<ztag100> what IRC client do you guys use?
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: clonezilla is a good option if it will handle your raid setup.
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, i plan to do on the same server, justa dd the new disks, make a new raid and copy the info
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, great! Will find it
<DonaldShimoda> yeats, btw, thank you too
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: do you have a hardware raid controller?  Or is it software?
<yeats> DonaldShimoda: sure ;-)
<Canadian1296> ztag100: What irc client do you use?
<LjL> ztag100: do you want an answer from all 1594 people here? :P poll in #ubuntu-bots, there is a bot there with people's votes on programs
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, software raid
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, linux controlled
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: ok, so you should be able to just tell clonezilla not to worry about the raid and just copy the contents of the devices across.
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: It will save you possibly some time over dd since it'll only copy the used sectors.
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, really? but i have three partitions inside the raid
<DonaldShimoda> what will do, expand the size or dont?
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: ...  Actually it probably won't since it'll only have parts of the filesystem on each disk...
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: So it won't be able to figure out what's used, so it'll just use dd...
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: If it can parse the filesystem, it simply skips copying sectors that aren't in use.  The partition sizes come out the same, but you don't have to copy all the zeros that you don't care about.
<DonaldShimoda> can resize later?
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: But that probably won't work where it won't have the filesystem information easily available since it's split across two disks.
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: Yes.
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: Are you using the raid for your general filesystem?  Or for something specific?
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, /  /home and swap :(
<Bealhorm> Hello
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: You're probably going to have to fire up a live CD then.
<BlouBlou> Hi
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: The program to assemble the raid from the live cd will be mdadm.  I'm not sure where it stores the settings for what you have now.
<Dioxin> does anyone know how to set my display to be a remote location?
<ikonia> Dioxin: what do you mean ?
<BlouBlou> Hi, when I try to open Muon (using KDE) I get this: "Ejecutable: muon-installer PID: 7503 Señal: Segmentation fault (11)". Any idea?
<Dioxin> export DISPLAY=192.168.0.8:0.0 ; gedit fails
<ikonia> Dioxin: define "fails"
<Dioxin> on the 192.168.0.8 box I've done "xhost +"
<ikonia> Dioxin: define "fails"
<Dioxin> cannot open display
<tlhonmey> Dioxin: You may need to tell the X server on the remote machine to bind to the network interface.  I don't believe it is by default.
<Dioxin> tlhonmey: Where do I find this?
<Afzal> hey people
<ikonia> tlhonmey: really ? it should be running on the network by default
<ikonia> Dioxin: disable ubuntu firewall
<Afzal> can anyone tell me the permissions on their /etc folder (or any folder in root), I'm seeing a lock on all of them in nautilus
<ikonia> Afzal: what are your permissions
<Canadian1296> Afzal: ls -l /etc
<Afzal> root:root 755 I believe (rwx,rx,rx)
<BlouBlou> I'm getting this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/854609/
<ikonia> Afzal: ok, so you should be able to see into /etc
<yakc> hey. compiz grid doesn't work at all. is there a fix?
<Dioxin> firewall disabled and still no go, how do I bind to the network?
<Afzal> ikonia, I am, I just dislike the lock icon there.
<ikonia> Afzal: so, just so I'm clear, you want to change the permissions of the core configuration directory of you system as you don't like the padlock icon ?
<tlhonmey> Dioxin: I'm not sure...
<yakc> fresh install and ccsm installed and checked that the grid is turned on
<Canadian1296> Afzal: The lock is because it's owned by root. I don't recommend changing that...
<Afzal> Canadian1296, is the lock present on your computer? I thought it wasn't there before I installed kubuntu in another partition and mounted this drive there
<geirha> Canadian1296: No, the lock is because it's not writable for the user
<pulse00> hi all. does anyone know how i can specify a specific source when upgrading a package using apt-get?
<tlhonmey> Dioxin:  Crazy thought...  It might work to use the ssh X11 forwarding to forward the display the way you want, and then have your second ssh session use the first session's display for its output.
<Canadian1296> geirha: So like I said. Owned by root, he doesn't have permission to write.
<Afzal> geirha, is right...but iirc, it wasn't writable before either :/ I just wanna know if the lock is there by default
<Canadian1296> Afzal: Yes the lock is there.
<Dioxin> tlhonmey: you lost me
<Afzal> Canadian1296, alright, just making sure. I made a lot of big changes to the system (moved /home into its own partition etc)
<tlhonmey> Dioxin: You could also use screen to ssh -X from the machine you want the program to show up on, and then ssh into that machine from the one you want to control from and reconnect to the screen session.
<Afzal> Canadian1296, ikonia, geirha : thanks :)
<pr0ton> i'm doing this right now, and fairly confused. i pipe the output of a python file to xargs wget
<Dioxin> tlhonmey: I dont think that will work from my setup :(
<pr0ton> the output is of the form "--output-document=/mydir/myfilexxx.log http://blah/blah/url"
<tlhonmey> Dioxin can you connect from the controller machine to the output machine and from the output machine to the running machine?  If so it should work, you just might have to install screen.
<pr0ton> however wget just uses one of the outputdocument
<tlhonmey> Dioxin: Just tested it.  It should work.
<geirha> pr0ton: because xargs run wget --output-document=foo http://foo --output-document=blah http://blah --output-doc...  and each subsequent --output-document just overides the previous.
<p0lycode> http://dark-core.org/ < neues Forum, jeder ist willkommen! (German)
<yakc> please can anyone tell why isn't my compiz grid working
<tlhonmey> Dioxin: install screen and openssh-server on the display machine.  Then you can run screen and from the screen session ssh -X into the running machine.  Then you can ssh from the control machine into the display machine and screen -x to connect to the ssh session.
<Dioxin> I think the issue is that my X is running with -nolisten :(
<geirha> pr0ton: if the output contains one such set per line, then use a while read loop.  while read -ra line; do wget "${line[@]}"; done < <(command that outputs these lines)
<darkthawt> exit
<ThomasBoxley> 7 minutes without a question, that must be a record
<CFHowlett> ThomasBoxley   must mean *buntu is working!
<ku4e> Can anyone help me configure my soundcard on kubuntu11.10
<ku4e> My line in is not working properly
<darkthawt> Do most ubuntu users use Unity?
<supermun> is there a Linux Mint room?
<CFHowlett> !mint|supermun
<ubottu> supermun: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<supermun> ty
<supermun> if i only like the Mint desktop can i get it on Ubuntu? i dont like the side bar unity thing?
<supermun> i want something more simple
<Akls> darkthawt, some even use Lubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu :)
<CFHowlett> supermun   if you like mint, install mint.
<recon_tv> hi, trying to update sound juicer to fix a bug and am stuck http://paste.ubuntu.com/854638/
<supermun> i dont know if i do, i know i just dnt like unity
<mongy> supermun, lubuntu or xubuntu will suit you more then.
<darkthawt> supermun, I use Gnome Shell. I think its great but with bugs.
<Admin_User> Hello Ubuntu fans and geeks of ubuntu I have a Q that I would like to be answerd what virtualization machine or software sould I use to run ubuntu.
<chipotle> i'm going to dualboot ubuntu and windows7. i am using windows7 solely for playing 1080p with DTS-HD/TrueHD audio (since this doesn't seem supported in linux?). is the best way to make a 100GB partition for win7 and when i want to watch a movie, copy the mkv to the ntfs partition first, or should i use a driver to load ext3 on windows7 and just make a small windows partition?
<chipotle> what do you think?
<Canadian1296> Admin_User: Virtualbox.
<recon_tv> ok, seems that fix is just for lucid
<CFHowlett> supermun   install virtualbox in ubuntu.  Then you can try as many different distros as you want without risking your ubuntu.  When you find one you can commit to, install it.
<Dioxin> tlhonmey: the issue was inthe custom.conf in /etc/gdm it needed a security DisallowTCP=false thing added
<NyLes> help me, i haven no sounds, aplay -l results with a no soundcard found
<supermun> !mint|supermin
<ubottu> supermin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Admin_User> I used VirtualBox before it just lags up not a good one to use
<supermun> ty
<supermun> but how do i get to Mint support here?
<supermun> i have questions
<Canadian1296> Admin_User: It doesn't lag for me. Do you have enough RAM?
<CFHowlett> supermun   this is not a mint support channel...
<supermun> i know
<supermun> how do it get to one?
<supermun> is my question
<Admin_User> I have 4GB of ram
<CFHowlett> supermun   /join #linuxmint-help
<supermun> ty
<supermun> :)
<otaviobarreto> Hi
<CFHowlett> otaviobarreto   greetings
<Canadian1296> How much did you give the virtual machine, and what os did you install on the virtual machine?
<NyLes> help me, i haven no sounds, aplay -l results with a no soundcard found
<mongy> Admin_User, did you install the guest additions?
<Hiob> does somebody know something new about ubuntu on android?
<Admin_User> No I have not should I do that on ubuntu
<otaviobarreto> ..
<otaviobarreto> testing
<Canadian1296> Admin_User: If the guest doesn't have enough ram it lags.
<Admin_User> is ubuntu 9.10 still supported
<CFHowlett> !test|otaviobarreto
<ubottu> otaviobarreto: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<pulse00> i've added the dotdeb repository to my sources.list, but when i run "apt-get update php5" i'm getting "php5 is already the newest version", althouth dotdep repo has a newer version. anyone knows how to make apt-get aware of that version?
<otaviobarreto> juts testign the irc colors
<ariel`> does anybody know how to get permissions from the live cd
<otaviobarreto> on xchat
<mongy> Admin_User, you install the additions (drivers) in the guest Os
<Oer> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<zykotick9> pulse00: using debdeb on ubuntu is a bad idea.
<zykotick9> s/debdeb/dotdeb/
<otaviobarreto> where i have to set my message colors on x chat ?
<pulse00> zykotick9: do you have any idea how to install php 5.3.8 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<martian> otaviobarreto: do that elsewhere like /join #otaviobarreto
<zykotick9> pulse00: nope, sorry.
<otaviobarreto> what ?
<pulse00> zykotick9: thx anyway
<martian> otaviobarreto: this is not a place to be testing things out. it's a support channel.
<Admin_User> am going to install ubuntu 9.10 am downloading it right know so if I want to update it to 10.04 how should I do it or it wont update it to 10.04 only 11.10 or something am I saying that right
<Canadian1296> Admin_User: Why 9.10?
<martian> Admin_User: Yeah, why not just download 10.04 LTS instead?
<Oer> where did you find that download ?
<Admin_User> Because I want to know what am delling with start up slow I guest
<martian> Admin_User: if anything, you'll be creating yourself more confusion by doing so
<Canadian1296> Admin_User: If you're looking for stability use 10.04 LTS.
<NyLes> can i repack a driver from puppy linux then use it in ubuntu?
<tlhonmey> Dioxin:  Ok, I'll make a note of that.
<Admin_User> Ya I know that but am just going to use it on my virtual machine what is so wrong just going up little steps for a change I guest
<Canadian1296> Admin_User: You'll just confuse yourself by stepping up one release at a time. Pick the one you want and just use it.
<otaviobarreto> tipe some if i see the coloer is working
<Hiob> can unity do something like Expose in Mac os X or when you press SUPER in Gnome 3?
<Admin_User> Okay Am going to install 10.04
<martian> Admin_User: oh yeah I suppose that's fine then, but it's still a little goofy :)
<otaviobarreto> hello some one
<XuMuK> Hiob: not by default, but you can always tweak it
<CFHowlett> otaviobarreto   greetings
<otaviobarreto> type some just for teste here
<otaviobarreto> if my irc color si rigth configuraded
<Oer> Hiob like win + s ?
<CFHowlett> !test|otaviobarreto
<ubottu> otaviobarreto: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<NyLes> can i use a driver from puppy linux?
<Admin_User> am going to install ubuntu as a dual boot so I can use windows and ubuntu if I fell like it so I guest am going to be using 11.10
<tlhonmey> NyLes: Definite Maybe.
<Hiob> @ Oer not realy, i want so have just one destop
<NyLes> tlhonmey: how will i do it?
<tlhonmey> NyLes: But what driver is included in a minimal distro like Puppy that's not installed in Ubuntu?
<sbisbee> Hi - QQ: I'm trying to checkout openssl from launchpad, but `bzr checkout lp:openssl` doesn't work. lp:openssl/trunk and lp:~vcs-imports/openssl/trunk also don't work.
<sbisbee> (new the bzr so please excuse me if it's something basic)
<NyLes> tlhonmey: soundcard driver.. Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM Ac'97
<sbisbee> s/new the/new to/
<phpn00b> how do I change the boot screen?
<L3top> phpn00b: the splash loader?
<tlhonmey> NyLes: How do you know that it's a driver issue?
<XuMuK> Hiob: something like that? http://goo.gl/gSVvX
<tlhonmey> NyLes: I would be highly surprised if that one wasn't included in Ubuntu...
<NyLes> aplay -l results with no soundcard found.. while lspci displays my soundcard
<Hiob> yes
<Qactis> aloha I have a question
<Qactis> if anyone can help
<L3top> phpn00b: the animated screen during startup? Or another screen?
<CFHowlett> Qactis   ask away
<XuMuK> Hiob: you can configure it in compiz or in ubuntu-tweak
<Admin_User> Am going to be installing 11.10 on my virtual machine so if I want to install the Guest OS Drivers How should I do it first.
<muzone> hello! how'd you guys wget all of http://www.awesometapes.com/ and http://moroccantapestash.blogspot.com/ into an organized collection? wget -mk -w 3 http://awesometapes.com oughta work right? but no!
<Qactis> I am dualbooting ubuntu and xp. more recently have been seeing http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16496280/Photos/ScreenShots/Screenshot91.png this in my network connections
<Admin_User> Am going to be installing 11.10 on my virtual machine so if I want to install the Guest OS Drivers How should I do it first.
<Canadian1296> Admin_User: You have to install the OS first
<NyLes> tlhonmey: but i think it isn't or the alsa in ubuntu is so up-to-date xD
<Qactis> it's sending and receiving the majority of packets and raping my internet connection in windows
<chipotle> does ubuntu server allow for a gui?
<CFHowlett> Admin_User   how to is in the virtual box help menu
<CFHowlett> chipotle   yes, you have to install one though
<Admin_User> thank you
<tlhonmey> NyLes: Ok, well linux drivers are generally kernel modules.  It will probably work to get the source for the kernel module that puppy linux is using to run the card, compile, and install it on your system.
<bLiNdRaGe> i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 on my server. when i ssh in i still get: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Welcome to Ubuntu!
<bLiNdRaGe> /etc/issue shows 10.10
<tlhonmey> NyLes: Where they keep the source and how to tell which one you need is more a question for the Puppy people.
<bLiNdRaGe> what generates the login message?
<NyLes> tlhonmey: can i just recompile it using the puppy linux live cd?
<bLiNdRaGe> nevermind, /etc/motd
<tlhonmey> NyLes: Most of the sound issues I've had with Ubuntu though have been ALSA related, not driver related though...  Run a web search on your card and see if anyone else has solved the problem in an easier manner.
<tlhonmey> NyLes: Puppy linux live cds don't include source.
<orbisvicis> is there some way to check that dependencies are met for a .deb I downloaded *without* installing ??
<NyLes> tlhonmey: thanks so much..
<StevenX> Hello. If I already have an SSH server running on my home computer, do I need an FTP server as well? I am using WinSCP to connect to my server and it seems to work as an FTP server as well. Am I missing something?
<Qactis> anyway my question was whether that is a problem related to Ubuntu or is it winblows being a faggot
<Canadian1296> orbisvicis: Yes but I cant remember how
<martian> StevenX: No, sftp works via ssh alone
<Canadian1296> Qactis: Language
<tlhonmey> NyLes: I think there is a channel here for Puppy, they might be able to help you find out which module you need.
<muzone> wget -m -A mp3 http://awesometapes.com oughta work right? but no!
<orbisvicis> is it --simulate
<Wiz_KeeD> i found an installed pieace of software with this command: dpkg -l | grep 'openerp' any chance i can locate the filesystem or be able to place an icon in the gui?
<orbisvicis> I've tried it but I'm not sure its checked the dependencies because it doesn print "reading the database.." and its really fast
<orbisvicis> Canadian1296: is it --simulate
<StevenX> martian, thank you.
<orbisvicis> dpkg --simulate
<NyLes> tlhonmey: there is? ok i'll look for it..
<Wiz_KeeD> what is that?
<tlhonmey> NyLes: If not, check their forums.  They're pretty helpful.
<om26er> Qactis, http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/8232-43-where-linux-connection-from
<Canadian1296> orbisvicis: That rings a bell, try dpkg --help and it should tell you what simulate does.
<StevenX> My work computer is rejecting most outbound connections, so I wanted to run my ssh server on port 80, since that would be open. However, I am still not able to connect to my home server through ssh evenwhen it is listening on port 80. Am I doing something wrong? It seems that port 80 should allow my connection through.
<tlhonmey> Qactis: That entry is Windows detecting the Linux machine as a router.  If the network is still working, feel free to ignore it.
<Canadian1296> StevenX: Are you firewalled?
<L3top> --simulate or --dry-run should work
<Qactis> no it's destroying the windows network
<tlhonmey> StevenX: ssh uses SSL.  Put it on port 443 instead of 80 and the firewall won't be able to tell the difference between it and a connection to an ssl site.
<cheapie> Is there a way to install Debian over Ubuntu without losing all my documents?
<StevenX> Canadian1296, yes, both my home server and home computer are on firewall.
<StevenX> tlhonmey, I will do that, thank you.
<bLiNdRaGe> is runuser avail on ubuntu or is that selinux
<zykotick9> cheapie: no
<Hiob> cheapie: save your /home and your config files
<Qactis> lol can't even load the link
<CFHowlett> cheapie   if you /home is in a separate partition, maybe
<Qactis> because internet
<tlhonmey> Qactis: Windows is probably trying to route its traffic through Linux then...  I'm not quite sure how to fix that unfortunately...
<Canadian1296> cheapie: My suggestion is back them up to an external drive before installing
<Qactis> neither am I
<cheapie> CFHowlett & Canadian1296: Thanks! I'll try that.
<tlhonmey> Qactis: Firewall your linux install so it won't let Windows talk to it might do it.
<Qactis> let's try that
<tlhonmey> Qactis: And make sure you're not running a DHCP server on the linux machine.
<HonestFlames> Ubuntu for Android information is a little thin on the ground. I am directed here for further discussion?!
<Qactis> windows uses a usb adapter since the drivers only work for windows, and linux is using a pci wireless adapter since linux picks it up and I can't find its drivers in windows
<Qactis> I think that's what the problem is
<CFHowlett> HonestFlames   try #ubuntu-offtopic
<NyLes> how can i know the alsas version?
<bazhang> HonestFlames, also #ubuntu-phone
<tlhonmey> Qactis: The part that doesn't make sense is why Windows even knows Linux exists when they're not running at the same time...
<HonestFlames> Thanks, guys.
<Graham1> Hi, I am interesting in Ubuntu for Android and well also helping it in development.
<Canadian1296> I am hosting a friends site for him on my server. How can I allow him to log in and edit his files without letting him touch the rest of the server? Like FTP only more secure.
<CFHowlett> Graham1   try #ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> Canadian1296: ssh / scp
<chalcedony> what other ways are there to stop a process besides kill ? kill variations are not working - in 11.04?
<Graham1> Ah Thanks. The response email didn't tell me about that channel.
<chalcedony> Graham1, good luck
<tlhonmey> chalcedony: kill sends a signal.  The default is term, which asks it to quit nicely.  If that doesn't work, -9 is kill, which will yank the rug out from under it.
<Canadian1296> ikonia: Yes, but he doesn't know how to use either. Is there a web based interface I can let him log in with to do it?
<ikonia> Canadian1296: I wouldn't advise that as you wanted secure
<chalcedony> tlhonmey, that's what i thought. it's not working
<ikonia> Canadian1296: most content managed based systems will allow it though
<StevenX> tlhonmey, I changed the server to port 443 but still didn't go through.
<Canadian1296> ikonia: Okay what about sftp? I don't know how to set it up but im sure I could figure it out.
<ikonia> Canadian1296: do it then
<Canadian1296> ikonia: Would it let him use an FTP client to modify the files?
<Afzal> is nodev and nosuid advisable for / in fstab? (how about for /home)?
<ikonia> Canadian1296: no, it would allow him to use an sftp client
<chipotle> does ubuntu support afp?
<Afzal> both are ext4
<tlhonmey> StevenX: can you get to https://duckduckgo.com/ from your work machine?
<Canadian1296> ikonia: Obviously, but GUI rather than CLI correct?
<ikonia> Canadian1296: depends on the client
<Hiob> has somebody a macbook and get click & drag working?
<ikonia> Canadian1296: if you have an sftp gui client, sure
<tlhonmey> Canadian1296: filezilla supports sftp.
<Canadian1296> ikonia tlhonmey: thanks
<muzone> check this out http://soundcloud.com/haukeland
<NyLes> tlhonmey: do you think it has something to do with the alsa version?
<muzone> public service radio for haukeland university hospital, norway
<bazhang> muzone, why paste that here
<StevenX> tlhonmey, yes, I can connect to that website from work.
<yakc> i looked from gconf-editor and it says "This key as no schema" in compiz-1/screen0/options
<tlhonmey> NyLes: That is the most common cause of sound issues I
<tlhonmey> 've found.
<yakc> that's why my compiz shortcuts is not working?
<NyLes> tlhonmey: thanks..
<tlhonmey> StevenX: Ok, so the work firewall isn't blocking outbound ssl, it's got to be somewhere else.
<recon_tv> anyone able to tell me how to rip a multi cd title http://paste.ubuntu.com/854638/ , cause i'm about to give up
<tlhonmey> NyLes: That's a fairly common card, you should probably check the Ubuntu forums if you haven't already, there may be a solution posted.
<NyLes> tlhonmey: ok thanks..
<CFHowlett> recon_tv   soundjuicer was dropped from ubuntu repos for a reason.  consider brasero.
<tlhonmey> StevenX: can you connect to your home machine from somewhere other than work?
<CFHowlett> recon_tv   actually not braser ... wait 1
<StevenX> tlhonmey, Yes. I used my cell phone as a router so that I could be outside the server's LAN and was able to connect.
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now everytime my audio volume is set to 100 % when I log in, no matter what I select in lightdm’s login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<CFHowlett> recon_tv   see software center search for cd ripper
<scottj> with xmodmap is there a way to bind a single key to shift-insert?
<tlhonmey> StevenX: hmmm...  Perhaps the work firewall filters based on IP or DNS name or something...
<tlhonmey> StevenX:  Can you ssh to other places from work?
<chipotle> what is the default kernel in ubuntu 11.1x?
<StevenX> tlhonmey, I havent tried. I don't have any other ssh server to connect to.
<Pikkachu> chipotle: 3
<L3top> vlt I could give you a hack... but... don't know the proper way to address it.
<bazhang> !info linux | chipotle
<ubottu> chipotle: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<StevenX> tlhonmey, I do use a host name from "*.myftp.org"
<SmashingX> hello guys when I type in my browser localhost I get it works! but I wonder where that page is allocated so I could install more pages in that directory does anybody know?
<StevenX> maybe they can block the word FTP?
<orlok> I have made a copy of /bin/bash, and i'm trying to make it suid root, but i'm failing. chown /bin/dodgybash root.root;chmod 4755 /bin/dodgybash should do it i thought/
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, is it possible to run ubuntu within ubuntu?
<ikonia> oooaaaooo: what ?
<bazhang> oooaaaooo, with vbox if you must
<Hiob> yes chroot or in a virtual maschine
<histo> oooaaaooo: yes
<Canadian1296> oooaaaooo: In virtualbox yes
<oooaaaooo> what options do i have without virtual box
<Canadian1296> Chroot
<L3top> you can debootstrap and chroot
<zykotick9> oooaaaooo: kvm is an alternative to vbox, but it's a lot more complicated to use (and requires your CPU to support virtualization)
<L3top> oooaaaooo:
<recon_tv> great  , so the answer is to install different cd rippers till i find one that works
<zykotick9> recon_tv: if you're comfortable in command line, abcde is amazing
<oooaaaooo> ok is there a way to have multiple IP addresses associated with one machine other than virtualbox?
<recon_tv> well, asunder not ver good so far, i try abcde zykotick9
<L3top> multiple nics
<L3top> virtual nics... but... I am not sure how effective they will be depending on what you want them for.
<L3top> eth0:1 etc
<qwebirc16662> is there any guidelines for wt library 2011 on ubuntu?
<Talish> Hey all
<Admin_User> I just got done download the ubuntu 11.10 amd64 going to install it on virtual box who is going to cher me on give me Ubuntu
<oooaaaooo> L3top: i am using a device simulator that has an IP address to test an application over my network; problem is I need to test 2 devices at the same time over the network and I only have one test machine
<patzo> CRipley@spi-ind.com
<L3top> use 2 nics
<orlok> oooaaaooo: IP alias?
<vlt> L3top: What would you do to fix the audio volume setting?
<oooaaaooo> orlok: ill look it up
<L3top> that is a 7 dollar solution... or masquerading... but... if you are trying to do dev work on multiple devices... simultaniously... I would use two nics.
<oooaaaooo> virtual nics and IP aliases
<orlok> How do i create a shell script that executes as root regardless of who runs it?
<SmashingX> hello guys when I type in my browser localhost I get it works! but I wonder where that page is allocated so I could install more pages in that directory does anybody know?
<recon_tv> well, seems that ubuntu community don't use multi track cd's any more
<recon_tv> or multi cd titles i mean
<L3top> vlt: edit /etc/init.d/alsa-mixer-save and enter amixer set Master 50%     before the exit 0.
<L3top> but that is a total hack.
<L3top> or whatever % you want it at
<oooaaaooo> L3top: its more portability than cost. It is running on my netbook so i can move around easily
<crf> hi I am using ubuntu Natty. If I install glib-2.31 the network location menu entry in places doesn't work
<L3top> ah...
<L3top> virtual nics and masquerade... but there is a small learning curve.
<L3top> I would go buy a usb nic
<L3top> lol
<glen_3b> SmashingX: Have you checked /var/www?
<SmashingX> that's what Im doing thanks!
<vlt> L3top: The “master” volume in alsamixer doesn’t seem to affect the actual speaker volume controlled in the upper right volume icon.
<glen_3b> SmashingX: If not there, try the htdocs subdirectory of your apache installation dir.
<orlok> Hmm. I cant seem to make a suid root copy of bash
<vlt> L3top: None of the alsamixer sliders moves when I change the icon’s volume.
<L3top> how are you connecting to the sound source?
<SmashingX> glen_3b: I wonder what's wrong because Im installign Drupal but I can't see it from localhost
<gkaklas> orlok, i don't think it is possible unless you add each user in /etc/sudoers file. The script will request the user's password when it runs.
<SmashingX> I see the it works! page but I can't see the drupal pages
<oj199032> hello
<vlt> L3top: The source is pulseaudio, right?
<orlok> gkaklas: it should be quite easily, by setting the sticky bit and ownership to root
<orlok> gkaklas: completely bypassing sudo
<L3top> vlt: Meaning is it an analog cable, hdmi, d
<oj199032> hell can anyone one tell me why ubuntu 11.10 64bit hangs on install
<cmex> hallo!!!
<glen_3b> SmashingX: you've copied the drupal files to wherever your webpages are (htdocs or /var/www)?
<tlhonmey> orlok: Is there a particular reason you're wanting to bypass security in that manner?  There might well be a better solution...
<SmashingX> yeah, I will find out though, do you know how can I acces phpmyadmin though?
<orlok> tlhonmey: yes, there is - purely to test whether the security auditing software i have installed will pick it up.
<cmex> come funziona?
<glen_3b> SmashingX: generally localhost/phpmyadmin
<SmashingX> ok
<oj199032> hmmm
<SmashingX> Not Found :(
<L3top> by sound source I mean the device physically producing audio (desktop speakers, tv, amp)
<SmashingX> probably it's not installed
<chipotle> hi, can someone recommend a ripping application that can take mts streams (1080p, HD Audio content) and let me make a nice rip of it into mkv file or similar?
<phpn00b> I managed to get Ubutnu boots in less than 10 seconds :-)
<glen_3b> SmashingX: oh... :( try copying the phpmyadmin directory to /var/www or htdocs and trying again
<SmashingX> glen_3b: Ok let me try thanks!
<orlok> tlhonmey: Its funny, it was originally intended to be a 30 second test, bow i'm trying to figure out whats causing something i was sure was tricial to do to not work
<vlt> L3top: Aah, ok. The speakers are connected to the IEC958 (S/PDIF) output.
<glen_3b> SmashingX: Always glad to help fellow ubuntu users!
<oj199032> glen
<L3top> there is no volume control for digital sound
<L3top> it is either on or off
<cmex> there is something there!
<L3top> the sound source controls volume
<vlt> L3top: The slider in the audio icon works fine.
<oj199032> someone for the the love of god help me install this thingg
<SmashingX> glen_3b: thanks very kind person, I always have trouble hehe everyday I come up with a question
<SmashingX> hehe
<vlt> L3top: I just always have to reduce the volume from 100 % after lgging in.
<glen_3b> SmashingX: :) I'm always glad to help!
<cmex> salutos
<chipotle> phpn00b: which ssd?
<tlhonmey> orlok: I see.  Good test.
<gkaklas> orlok, setting the sticky bit allows a user to execute a script as the current user, not the root itself. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit#Usage. I haven't tried it, did it work for you?
<L3top> afk
<orlok> gkaklas: I have set perms to 4755, it should execute as the owner.
<orlok> gkaklas: i also noticed nosuid on the / filesystem
<orlok> but thats not it
<orlok> the copy of bash has the same permissions as su now heh
<d4rkgazio> Hi
<d4rkgazio> How do i run a program from the terminal i forgot how to :P
<ActionParsnip> d4rkgazio: type its name
<d4rkgazio> yeah
<d4rkgazio> the program is start.sh
<d4rkgazio> i need to run it through putty on shh server
<tlhonmey> d4rkgazio: The current directory isn't on the path by default on linux.  specify it with ./
<ActionParsnip> d4rkgazio: then ensure it's marked executable and run it. If it is in the pwd then you will need to run: ./start.sh
<kismet> so I don't need 64-bit Ubuntu to use all 8 GB of my RAM?
<tlhonmey> kismet: no, just pae.
<ActionParsnip> kismet: technically you can use PAE and access 64Gb in 32bit
<ActionParsnip> kismet: however each process will be limited to 3.2Gb maximmum RAM
<kismet> Is there another reason to use 64-bit Ubuntu? A little extra processor power with 64-bit apps?
<newmar> how can i use lpr * to print without got problems with de docs
<zykotick9> kismet: PAE is a "hack" that slows your system down by a few percent all the time
<tlhonmey> kismet: on heavy processing jobs I notice a 30-50% speed boost with 64 bit.
<zykotick9> kismet: media encoding is generally faster on 64bit
<ActionParsnip> kismet: heavy processor usage data transfoms, like audio and video encoding benefit from 64bit
<gkaklas> orlok, didn't know about suid... Isn't that kinda dangerous?
<zykotick9> gkaklas: yes
<orlok> gkaklas: Yes.. thats the point!
<ActionParsnip> kismet: if you have a 64bit CPU and more than 3Gb RAM then go 64bit :)
<pedro_> hi
<tlhonmey> gkaklas: he's testing his security auditing system.
<orlok> Ok. How the hell is su working.
<d4rkgazio> how do i make a super users password?
<d4rkgazio> i forgot how :\
<ActionParsnip> orlok: the root account is disabled
<orlok> if / is mounted nosuid, how does su escelate me to root
<zykotick9> !noroot | d4rkgazio
<kismet> ActionParsnip, tlhonmey,  zykotick9  thanks for the info! Look out 64-bit, here I come
<ubottu> d4rkgazio: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> orlok: use:  sudo -i    instead
<ActionParsnip> orlok: if you add a username after su then you will need that users password to switch to that use
<ActionParsnip> r
<orlok> ActionParsnip: I'm not using su.
<motherbrain> curious does anybody know who the major companies are for networking devices/software. I know cisco but is their any other major competitors ?
<tlhonmey> zykotick9: PAE doesn't make memory access any slower than it is on a 64 bit machine.
<oj199032> hello
<ActionParsnip> orlok: orlok> Ok. How the hell is su working.
<orlok> ActionParsnip: I'm looking to execute a shell using the suid bit set so i can test whether the package ossec actually picks it up as being installed.
<keyvin> motherbrain - adtran has some good offerings
<ActionParsnip> orlok: looks like it..
<motherbrain> I am looking to know the breakdown of the internet is it like 75% cisco or what
<zykotick9> tlhonmey: the overhead of PAE is what causes the few % slowdown
<keyvin> oh nm
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: I'd ask in ##networking
<motherbrain> because I have to say every major network I have seen is cisco or use mostly cisco based machines
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: this is ubuntu support
<motherbrain> Ok I will try their
<orlok> ActionParsnip: I mean, specifically, if / is mounted nosuid, and a suid root copy of bash fails to execute as root, how can a suid copy of su escalate me to root
<tlhonmey> zykotick9: yes, and that overhead is the same on 64-bit.  The only difference is that you don't get the speed boost from being 64 bit.
<zykotick9> tlhonmey: ahhh, no.
<Arthur__> hello?
<Pikkachu> how to disable guest account in oneiric? it doesn't seem to have a button for that in user management ui
<newmar> anyone can help me to use lpr comand
<Arthur__> i am having issues installing ubuntu anyone it wont run the installer
<newmar> when i try to print de docs .jpg dont print correctly
<oj199032> arthur
<ariel`> can anybody tell me which network manager package that doesnt net internet access
<Arthur__> yes?
<oj199032> me too
<Arthur__> it seems to acknowledge the cd but wont go anyfurther
<oj199032> does to stop spinning the cd
<Aleksandar|off> ima li ovde neko iz Srbije ?
<oj199032> comepletly
<ActionParsnip> Pikkachu: you can dissable it in lightdm.conf
<oj199032> and freeze
<Arthur__> i cannot hear any spinning
<ActionParsnip> orlok: not sure dude, not thought of that tbh
<kismet> Arthur__: and nothing else boots up?
<Arthur__> no it has a line about the copyright and that is it
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: how old is this machine?
<Aleksandar|off> ae fuck you,good night
<Aleksandar|off> jjebite se
<Arthur__> my laptop is anbout a year old
<Aleksandar|off> nista vas ne razumem
<kc4zvw_> I'm now using the classic gnome desktop since last login ... how to make permenent on 11.10?
<Arthur__> could it be an issue with compatability?
<gkaklas> newmar, did you try the -l switch?
<Afzal> is nodev and nosuid advisable for / in fstab? (how about for /home)? (both are ext4)
<orlok> Afzal: I was just trying to figure out how the hell things were working with nosuid
<orlok> Afzal: How does su work.
<sturd> I've just installed a patched GTK+ package from source in order to fix a crash, and, having restarted my machine, the GTK theme doesn't load.  Have I missed something in the config somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> kc4zvw_: there is a guide on omgubuntu how to hack the OS to look like Gnome2, I suggest you just install xfce4 and use XFCE session, it feels and smells a lot like Gnome2
<Afzal> orlok, what do you mean? just run sudo su
<Jordan_U> Andy80: Definitely not. nosuid on / will break sudo, su, and any other utility that needs to be setuid root.
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: hmmm...  Some bios chips don't like the bootloader on the installer...  But it's mostly older ones.
<orlok> Afzal: i dont mean "how do i use it" i mean, how does it work.
<ActionParsnip> Afzal: sudo -i   is more advised.
<Afzal> o.O Jordan_U thanks lol :)
<Jordan_U> Afzal: You're welcome.
<oj199032> i got it to work
<Afzal> ActionParsnip, note taken
<ActionParsnip> orlok: your session and environment variables become that of the user you su to
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: Might also be a damaged instaler CD.
<oj199032> arthur
<Arthur__> i know my i redownloaded it like three times
<Jordan_U> Arthur__: Did you check the md5sum of the CD?
<newmar> gkaklas, whats means -l?
<Arthur__> no
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Arthur__
<ubottu> Arthur__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oj199032> try
<oj199032> running
<oj199032> f6
<orlok> Afzal: if / is mounted nosuid, and su is suit.. how does su work
<Afzal> Jordan_U, does a lock emblem show up for you in / for all folders in nautilus? It's bugging me even though the permissions/owner are correct
<oj199032> nomodest
<bjrohan> I am having issues with connecting 2 Ubuntu computers on my home network. I have Samba on both machines, the machines can see each other (I can remote desktop share) but I can not see one computer file system from the other via mautilus, any suggestions?
<Afzal> orlok, never played with partition permissions...so I have no idea
<Jordan_U> Afzal: No.
<tlhonmey> bjolders: start by seeing if you can ping one machine from the other.
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the shares you setup?
<Arthur__> i am about to do that is there anyway to test the bios because this is a limited run laptop i think they only sold it on black friday and it was dumb cheap
<Afzal> Jordan_U, any clue where I should look? fstab looks fine (noatime, errors=remount-ro). It's driving me nuts :/
<Jordan_U> Afzal: No I don't. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if the systems can desktop share then the 2 systems are connected to the network
<Afzal> Jordan_U, alright np
<gkaklas> newmar, the manpage says "Specifies that the print file is already formatted for the  destination and should be sent without filtering." (usage: "lpr -l file")
<Jordan_U> Arthur__: Can you boot from any other CD? Can you boot from a USB drive?
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: That might well be your problem...  Will it boot from a USB?  That might be the easy workaround.
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip could you remind me how I copy and paste on here to show you what I see vis smbtree
<Arthur__> i would have to find a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> paste | bjolders
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arthur__> but would it not be the same file on a cd or flash?
<Roasted> Question - I set my resolution to something my TV hates. It just responded with "no input". Once I log in I lose the interface. What can I do?
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: barring that, it nearly always works to stick the drive in a different machine to install, and then put it back in the original.
<newmar> gkaklas, thanks
<Arthur__> stick the hard drive in another machine?
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip - Here is what I get when I enter smbtree \\BROHAN-DESKTOP is the desktop I am trying to connect to, BJROHAN-MM061 is the laptop I am currently on. http://paste.ubuntu.com/854741/
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: yep.  It's my usual trick of last resort when I can't get the installer to boot.
<bjrohan> When I ran smbtree, BROHAN-DESKTOP entry appeared quickly, my laptop entry took about 30 seconds. Odd since I am on my laptop @ ActionParsnips
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: did you setup shares on the desktop? What OS is the desktop running?
<Arthur__> i will have to learn that i am teaching myself to do this
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: Don't install restricted drivers or anything until you put the drive back in the original machine though, or you can break things horribly and have to start over.
<bjrohan> I had set up shares on the desktop, it is running Ubuntu 11.10
<Arthur__> last time i took a laptop apart it broke the motherboard
<_Marcus> Hello.
<bjrohan> From the desktop I can try to access the laptop in nautilus, when I go to browse network BJROHAN-MM061 shows up, but I can not access it
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: removing the drive is usually just an access panel.
<Afzal> Arthur__, heh, I took my laptop apart to put on some paste on the GPU...had to take EVERYTHING apart
#ubuntu 2012-02-24
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if you run:  smbtree   on the desktop, do you see the shares as your laptop showed it's shares
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: can you please prefix the texts to me with my nick, its easier to spot replies
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: You might try the install CDs for a couple of different distros first, and try making a bootable USB device. some of them use different bootloaders.
<alejandro> test
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: use TAB to autocomplete nicks
<ActionParsnip> !test | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Arthur__> i have a class and they are teaching ubuntu so i was going to use the same thing on my machine for now
<alejandro> #test
<_Marcus> alejandro: Ubottu mean's the channel.
<Arthur__> thanks for the help i will play with it and see what is the issue
<tlhonmey> Arthur__: well, try making a bootable USB, that might fix it.  If that doesn't work, removing the drive is usually only a couple of screws.
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: here is what I get running smbtree from the desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854747/
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tab trick
<RenatoSilva> how to disable recent files tracking?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: tab works in cli too :)
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: ok, did you configure the local firewalls on the systems at all?
<bjrohan> Actually not the one on my laptop, how do I do that?
<the_cops> I heard someone in here was pirating the latest ubuntu, if this is true please cut it out.
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: thanks for the guest tip
<DonaldShimoda> hi, i need to uninstall a builded kernel, or avoid dkms to build modules for it
<DonaldShimoda> çhow to do?
<DonaldShimoda> is a own builded kernel, not ubuntu kernel
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: actually not on my laptop, how do I do that?
<StevenX> Does anyone here use fail2ban? I can figure out if I have if configured right for my ssh server.
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: Try make uninstall in the source directory and see what it does.
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: but you configured it on the desktop?
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, make uninstall do nothing
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, the problem is now fglrx package failed to install because cannot build with 3.2 ....
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, anyway to exclude 3.2 from dkms (jockey)?
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I believe so. I had access set up before, all worked well, then I did a few things on my laptop and lost connection for file sharing, so it must be that I did something on the laptop. I will google, and check laptop firewall settings
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: I'm sure there is, but I don't know what it is off the top of my head.  try man dkms.
<ActionParsnip> bjolders: i'd look into the firewall
<UnclNastyFingerz> ok so im trying to kompile a kernel to have support for a serial IR port, what modules do i need?
<amaroks> Hi Guys
<amaroks> anyone around?
<ActionParsnip> amaroks: nobody at all
<CFHowlett> amaroks   no.
<amaroks> nice
<bazhang> amaroks, ubuntu support issue?
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, uninstall -m <module> -v <module-version>... how to know the module version...
<amaroks> Goodnight :D I was just trying out IRC on empathy
<tlhonmey> UnclNastyFingerz: I don't remember the names, but the ones that are available are labeled as such if you go through the options in make menuconfig.
<amaroks> someone says my name please
<Canadian1296> amaroks:
<amaroks> That is cool
<amaroks> nice notifications
<amaroks> I used ubuntu for 1 month
<amaroks> then back to windows because I needed photoshop
<UnclNastyFingerz> its on a KDE box obviously, hence the Kompiler if i were on gnome i would be using gCompiler
<amaroks> then I couldnt continue on windows!
<amaroks> missed back ubuntu
<amaroks> and this week Im back forever I guess
<amaroks> I felt locked in windows
<bazhang> amaroks, actual support question?
<tlhonmey> DonaldShimoda: I'm not sure.  I'm not finding a good set of instructions anywhere.  Mostly, to uninstall a kernel you just need to delete all its files.
<gsr> amaroks: plus you can run windows apps with wine, and windows itself in virtualbox
<amaroks> yeah gsr, just installed some with wine, works well, they dont look best though
<amaroks> anyway to have them look a bit better?
<Afzal> amaroks, photoshop cs5 (portable) runs great here on wine
<gsr> i just use Virtualbox in seamless mode
<RenatoSilva> how to disable recent files tracking? what's the replacement for ~/.gtkrc-2.0?
<Canadian1296> I need some help with ssh and sftp
<Canadian1296> Here or #ubuntu-server?
<ActionParsnip> amaroks: why not dual boot
<kc4zvw_> ActionParsnip: after installing XFCE how to make it default sesion?
<gsr> Canadian1296,  is it a server side or client side question
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: why not both :)
<Canadian1296> gsr: Server side, but you guys respond faster
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: Okay I will
<ActionParsnip> kc4zvw_: log off and select the xfce session, the last session will be set as default for the user
<amaroks> ActionParsnip I have dual boot, I just hate windows not sure why
<ActionParsnip> amaroks: or use Gimp in Ubuntu, its pretty decent
<kc4zvw_> ActionParsnip: roger and thanks
<amaroks> and I hate switching always,Gimp couldn't love it
<ActionParsnip> kc4zvw_: anytime, thanks for the gratitude :)
<amaroks> didn't do well as Photoshop
<gsr> Gimp is decent, but it doesn't really compare to photoshop
<ActionParsnip> amaroks: due to experience by any chance...
<amaroks> even Photoshop 8 CS does much more than Gimp
<UnclNastyFingerz> does anyone know the modules needed for serial IR ports?  tlhonmey: i get that I need to make menuconfig im in it as we speak
<haux> I have a couple of ext4 partitions, where if I right click on them in ubuntu, and check the permissions, they only show "root" as the user and no other options. I cannot write to these partitions. Can anyone tell me how to correct this?
<amaroks> well i tried to learn some, just seems to do less
<npope_> haux: google chown
<tlhonmey> RenatoSilva you might have more luck asking in #gnome
<ActionParsnip> haux: add them in /etc/fstab and set better access
<humungulous> Canadian1296: waiting for your ssh/sftp question
<amaroks> Thanks and Good night people
<tlhonmey> UnclNastyFingerz: There are a few sections of hardware drivers in there, the IR port drivers will be in one of them.  Unfortunately I don't recall which one.
<haux> I think chown is going to work here, as long as it works for entire partitions. Thank you!
<bjrohan> join #ubuntu+1
<urfr332gO> bjrohan, /join
<zykotick9> haux: change the permission on the mount points
<bjrohan> got it :)
<ActionParsnip> haux: chown -R    for recursive
<tlhonmey> haux: chown will work on /dev files, and with -R will work on all files in a partition, either way.
<supermun> my touchpad and touchpad click buttons are not working. will someone help me troubleshoot?
<supermun> ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> tlhonmey: i believe trying to chmod /dev will be reset after a reboot
<haux> So like, chown -R /dev/sdc1 haux ?
<tlhonmey> zykotick9: generally speaking, yes.
<npope_> haux: give it a user
<humungulous> i think haux's problem is theyre not mounted correctly in the first place
<Canadian1296> I need to confine certain users to their home directory in sftp. I have everything set up (they can't execute a shell, only sftp.) I need to confine them to their home (they are in the group "sftponly"). I'm using "Match group sftphosting
<Canadian1296>         ChrootDirectory %h" to do so, but as soon as I add that i can't log in (I get "Write failed: broken pipe"
<ActionParsnip> haux: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /mount/point      not the block device
<tlhonmey> haux: that will change the permissions on the device allowing the user in question control of what to do with them.  It's probably not what you're wanting to do.
<Canadian1296> Sorry that took so long, I was typing
<DonaldShimoda> tlhonmey, yeah! deleting modules domthe trick, thanks! will reboot and see
<DonaldShimoda> bye
<tlhonmey> Canadian1296: the chroot you create will need the files and programs necessary to login and initiate the transfer.
<humungulous> ^^^ yes this
<lorecaster> Hail, all. While trying to get my BLUE SNOWBALL microphone installed (which it still is not) in the sound properties, and selected as my default microphone, I lost my speakers... soundcard now reads "dummy". I assume it's not trying to hurt my feelings, can anyone give me a hand?
<haux> tlhonmey, that's pretty much what I'm trying to accomplish. Right now I simply can't write to them (without sudo), because root is set as the owner.
<supermun> can someone help me troubleshoot why my touchpad and touchpad left right clicks are not working?
<haux> ActionParsnip, maybe I'm confused about what you mean by mount point. Is /dev/sdc1 not a mount point?
<Canadian1296> So what do I have to do? I need to bind them to /var/www/hosting/theirusername so they can edit the contents of their server directory but nothign else.
<tlhonmey> haux: that's an artifice of how they are mounted.  Try the uid and gid mount options to allow usage by non-root people.
<blumonkey> can i do a md5checksum on an ubuntu distro thats already burned to a disc
<glen_3b> haux: A mount point is where you access the device contents, for example /media/cdrom might be a cdrom mount point
<tlhonmey> haux: /dev/sdc1 is the raw device.
<humungulous> Canadian1296: read here about chrooting shell users http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/229
<Afzal> can someone send me the output of their groups command plz?
<humungulous> blumonkey: md5sum the .iso you burned it from
<log> Afzal: logan adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Afzal> log, thanks!
<log> Afzal: You're welcome.
<glen_3b> Afzal: glen root adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare subversion vboxusers androiddevs
<humungulous> blumonkey: there is also a disc integrity check built in to the top menu when you boot into the disk
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Thanks I'll give it a try. That's pretty much what I did, just there were a few things missing
<ActionParsnip> haux: no /dev/sdc1 is the block device, you mount the block device and you can access the data etc, you manipulate that
<Afzal> glen_3b, thanks! ... you're in the root group, is that by default?
<glen_3b> Afzal: no
<haux> Alright, I'll reboot back into ubuntu here in a few minutes to see what the mount point is and give it a try. Thank you.
<glen_3b> Afzal: At least as far as I remember, no
<humungulous> Canadian1296: some dependency is missing thats whats causing the erro message youre seeing
<humungulous> *error
<Afzal> glen_3b, yeah just confirming, thanks
<supermun> should i take a ticket and wait haha?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: I'll just try one thing at a time till I find it
<glen_3b> Afzal: Yeah, I've made a lot of system tweaks
<humungulous> you should be able to track it down in the login scripts but it will require some investigation
<bastidrazor> supermun: aren't you using mint?
<UnclNastyFingerz> i need sum stank foot
<supermun> no, i was consdiering switching. I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<lorecaster> Soundcard issues... any gunna give me a hand? :P
<Bealhorm> My question for Ubuntu mobile is ; Huawei only has a few phones, I wonder if it'll be supported
<DonaldShimoda> it works.. :)
<ariel`> can somebody tell me how to connect from the command line i deleted network manager and cant connect to the internet
<CFHowlett> !ubuntu-phone|Bealhorm
<humungulous> ariel': ifup eth0 ???
<tlhonmey> ariel`: wired or wireless?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Okay, I've done everything it told me to and still no avail, as the next step is setting up a bash shell for them. I don't want them to have a bash script, and they won't be using ssh. Just logging in with sftp
<Bealhorm> CFHowlett, what do you mean?
<supermun> can you help, bastidrazor?
<ariel`> which one is simpler wires or wirless
<ariel`> wired
<Afzal> so, has anybody got vlc 2.0 on maverick (10.10)?
<UnclNastyFingerz> wired
<CFHowlett> Bealhorm   might want to ask at @ubuntu-phone
<humungulous> Canadian1296: if it's limited to sftp only then follow the instructions in the top half of the article to set their shell to none
<Bealhorm> ah, thanks
<CFHowlett> Bealhorm   might want to ask at @  #ubuntu-phone
<UnclNastyFingerz> thanks
<UnclNastyFingerz> phone
<ariel`> how do i connect to wired then
<tlhonmey> Canadian1296: you can set their login shell to anything you want.
<tlhonmey> ariel`: wired is a *lot* simpler.
<humungulous> ariel': what do you get for ifconfig
<supermun> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and my touhpad and touhcpad buttons aren't responding. can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: I already did the top half, I'm getting broken pipe still.
<humungulous> Canadian1296: on sftp connection attempt???
<ariel`> i get eth0 etho0 avahi and lo
<Canadian1296> humungulous tlhonmey: How do I set their shell to sftp?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Yes
<humungulous> Canadian1296: you dont, they dont have a shell. yo uset their shell to /bin/false
<supermun> :(, ill wait as long as it takes for help but i just want to know someone wil help me eventually
<humungulous> Canadian1296: do sftp -vv <your server> and read the diagnostic output
<ariel`> which interface is important
<humungulous> ariel': eth0
<ariel`> but theres 2 of them what do i do next
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Okay, so I type "sftp username@server" and it asks for a pass. I give it and I get "Write failed: Broken Pipe" then "Connection Closed"
<humungulous> Canadian1296: add "-vv" to that to get more verbose
<Canadian1296> I'll do it then pastebin the results for you
<humungulous> Canadian1296: that will tell you what is going wrong and when
<humungulous> yes
<phcarepr> hiiii
<humungulous> ariel': ifup eth0
<phcarepr> did u hear about ubuntu for mobile
<vindav> hello every one...I'm trying to figure out why none of my USB webcams will not be visible to me or anyone as I would like to have Skype fully functionable so I can call on friends.  I am currently using Ubuntu 11.1 in gnome classic mode
<skypce> hello, how can i set super key to open gedit?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854788/
<skypce> hello, how can i set super key to open gedit? i am with ubuntu 11.10?
<ariel`> humungulous i get an error
<Nardeli> hi...
<Nardeli> i need help
<Nardeli> pls
<Canadian1296> !ask | Nardeli
<ubottu> Nardeli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phcarepr> what is your problem nardeli
<humungulous> Canadian1296: the sftp subsystem is failing to start
<humungulous> did you put ForceCommand internal-sftp
<phcarepr> hey nardeli
<phcarepr> what is your problem nardeli
<pr0ton> how can i check which is the version of the particular package i can download?
<pr0ton> (i dont want to download it, i just want to know what version i can get from apt-get)
<zykotick9> pr0ton: "apt-cache policy foo"
<humungulous> pr0ton apt-get -s
<lorecaster> Calling all sound-card wizards ;) or at least sound-settings manager?
<meganerd> pr0ton: aptitude show <packagename>
<oliphant> is it possible to find-out and copy all files/dirs that my wireless driver uses? Theoretically I could just then paste all that into a new install and have wifi. Would this work?
<Nardeli> I installed Kubuntu 11.10, downloaded to the drive nVidia GTX 560 Ti but I could not install... (sorry, Im using translator)
<supermun> it worked :) my touchpad works noe
<supermun> needed a reboot
<supermun> thanks for the help
<supermun> i see Nvidia driver version 173 and the recomended driver, whats the difference?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  I'm trying to figure out why none of my USB webcams will not be visible to me or anyone as I would like to have Skype fully functionable so I can call on friends.  Can you help me out please if you have some time ?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Yes I did. I have ChrootDirectory %h, X11Forwarding no, AllowTcpForwarding no, and ForceCommand internal-sftp. Same error
<tlhonmey> supermun the 173 version is for certain, legacy cards if I recall...
<ActionParsnip> vindav: do the cams work in cheese?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: But if I try as a user that is not in the group sftphosting then it succeeds, so I'm guessing it's the fact they're bound to /var/www/hosting but there is no stfp program in that directory (or something like that)
<supermun> okay so ill stick with recomended, thanks tlhonmey
<supermun> anyone here experienced with Ubuntu and unraring NZbs?
<tlhonmey> supermun: If it doesn't work, swap it for the other one.
<humungulous> Canadian1296: which ubuntu version
<Canadian1296> humungulous: 10.04.4 LTS
<Canadian1296> Server
<mister2> anyone here play eternal lands/know if it works on dial up? i ask here because the channel is dead and the game is listed on playdeb for debian derivatives and thought someone would know.
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  the cam doesn't work in cheese.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: then run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<humungulous> Canadian1296: discussion here says it works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552217
<Afzal> supermun, 260 i think is the "recommended" driver. I wouldn't advist installing 295 from the xedgers ppa
<Afzal> advise*
<humungulous> Canadian1296: are you doing identical to that?
<tlhonmey> mister2: That's going to depend almost entirely on how much bandwidth it uses.  Most games I've seen run ok on dialup, but downloading update packs may take an unreasonable amount of time.
<supermun> ty, Afzal
<humungulous> Canadian1296: possibly Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<franz__> hi, how to open a browser using proxy?
<mister2> tlhonmey i'm not concerned about that too much. The game itself is around 100mb so i figure it'll be done after a movie. I'm thinking more and more i'll just download it and see
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Subsystem sftp internal-sftp (i copied and pasted)
<tlhonmey> mister2: as long as it's not streaming audio or video from the server, the datastream tends to be fairly compact for most online games.
<kihlim> hi is there anywhere i can get the newest ubuntu with gnome pre installed?
<vindav> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854794/
<mister2> tlhonmey that was exactly the information i was looking for! thank you :D
<humungulous> Canadian1296: and you already sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart to capture the changes right
<tlhonmey> kihlim: http://emperorlinux.com/  They've been around for a while.
<Canadian1296> humungulous: every time I changed something, yes. Heres my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854796/
<ActionParsnip> vindav: that's not good
<tlhonmey> kihlim: Otherwise find your local linux users group and there will probably be somebody who will set it up for you.  :)
<kihlim> i mean lke a distrubiution
<humungulous> Canadian1296: it should work. im stumped
<Oer> kihlim the newest 12.04 isn't out yet
<Canadian1296> humungulous: I'll pastebin everything that might have an effect on it. Hang on a couple minutes.
<humungulous> Canadian1296: all you can do is revert back to where you started and redo everything one step at a time
<kihlim> ok whats the name of the old one with gnome preinstalled?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Oer> kihlim, 11.10 oneiric ocelot
<ActionParsnip> kihlim: Oneiric Ubuntu has Gnome preinstalled...
<vindav> ActionParsnip:   Output is:   oneiric                                  I'll be back in a half an hour
<dmj726> Did the keyboard shortcuts for switching workspaces just get changed in 12.04?
<kihlim> ok will try it then
<ActionParsnip> dmj726: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Pre-release support
<kihlim> lol thats the same that i have now
<motherbrain> to make the analogy a percentage breakdown for browsers is here http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp only about .8% of people are using something different the chrome , IE , or firefox.  (maybe they are using lynx,link ,links ,...etc lol :) their are alot but not very much used other then the 3 major players in browsers) GOT TO BE SITE EQUIVALENT FOR THE NETWORK HARDWARE
<kihlim> but my doesnt have gnome preinstalled
<Canadian1296> humungulous: The only things I can think of are a) The way I created the user, b) The fact the user's home is /var/www/hosting/rutger as opposed to /home/rutger, c) The fact they are bound to /var/www/hosting/rutger but that directory has no shell or sftp programs in it d) the ownerships.
<humungulous> Canadian1296: well lets eliminate those
<humungulous> Canadian1296: first test, set up one as /home/<user> and see if it works
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Okay one sec.
<ActionParsnip> kihlim: it does, unity is just a shell. It uses Gnome desktop by default
<kihlim> ok is there any distrubution witth the gnome shell preinstalled?
<Canadian1296> humungulous: The guide says to use "sudo useradd -d /home/bob -s /usr/lib/sftp-server -M -N -g sftphosting bob"  but since some of those options are ambigous, itt translates to "sudo useradd /home/bob --shell /usr/lib/sftp-server -N --group sftphosting --disable-login home" I imagine the "--disable-login" may cause some issues...
<ActionParsnip> kihlim: just install gnome-shell   it's in the repos
<humungulous> Canadian1296: well you can verify the result in /etc/passwd
<RenatoSilva> tlhonmey: ok asked there
<humungulous> Canadian1296: (dont paste that here though for christ sake)
<kihlim> its not just for me
<Canadian1296> humungulous: It's "rutgerdehann:x:1001:1001:Rutger De Hann,,,:/var/www/hosting/rutger:/bin/false" (see? I only posted the important line :) )
<crystaltv> any online poker players here? Ihave questions about ubuntu and running an xp kvm so I can still play..
<humungulous> hehehe
<humungulous> technically the hashed pw is in /etc/shadow
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: Well, the first question is whether ubuntu will work with the site in question...  It does with lots of them...
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: you could eliminate the extra setup if it does.
<humungulous> what is you make shell /usr/lib/sftp-server again
<humungulous> is=if
<RenatoSilva> unity runs on top of gnome 3 libs right? so it runs gtk 3? is gtk 3 backwards compatible with gtk 2?
<crystaltv> tlhonmey: I am in the US so I can only play on the Merge network.. and have tried to install the clients under wine and they dont run
<tlhonmey> RenatoSilva: In terms of programs it's supposed to be backward compatible.
<Canadian1296> humungulous: I'll create a new user with those option, minus the --disable-login
<humungulous> ok
<RenatoSilva> tlhonmey: and in terms of what it's not?
<kihlim> ok any other good distrobotion with gnome preinstalled?
<humungulous> Canadian1296: i never use useradd i always mess around in /etc/passwd and /etc/groups and issue /sbin/pwconv and /sbin/grpconv after
<tlhonmey> Configuration files are probably different in some places.  I haven't done a detailed comparison.
<humungulous> er, /usr/sbin/pwconv and /usr/sbin/grpconv i should have said
<tlhonmey> kihlim: Linux Mint, and Fedora come to mind.  Personally I like Mint better.
<lorecaster> Any new takers (REally don't mean to bother, but I'm trying to do a transcription for work and REALLY need soudncard drivers)
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Okay I ran "sudo useradd --home /home/bob --shell /usr/lib/sftp-server -N --group sftphosting bob" then "sudo passwd bob" and then tried logging into sftp as him. Still got broken pipe
<humungulous> googling
<kihlim> ok will try install them instead
<Canadian1296> humungulous: k
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: the merge network site is saying that they're not accepting US players...
<humungulous> reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482005
<crystaltv> tlhonmey: I know but I am on several merge sites :) was on the before black friday
<humungulous> look at post 2
<humungulous> the owner of the destination directory must be "root", and group/other users cannot have write permissions
<Canadian1296> humungulous: I'll give it a try :)
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: Ok.  Lock poker and Carbon Poker say they support Linux...
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: Otherwise, virtualbox runs a pretty good Virtual Machine if you have a license for Windows.
<humungulous> someones entire wiki about it here http://wiki.lapipaplena.org/index.php/How_to_mount_SFTP_accesses
<crystaltv> tlhonmey: I did not know that as I play on Blackchip, IronDuke and PokerHost
<humungulous> phew... glad im not you
<crystaltv> tlhonmey and I do have a license for windows so I guess virtual box is the way to go.. as I also run Holdem Manager so I would have to install it on the VB image
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: If you need any help setting it up, feel free to let me know.
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  ok, I'm back.
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Huh, what do you know? It worked! I just needed to change /var/www/hosting/rutger 's ownership to root.
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Thank you so much  :D
<humungulous> what a pain eh
<humungulous> glad it finally worked
<pr0ton> (i dont want to download it, i just want to know what version i can get from apt-get)/join #apt
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: not that I'm personally inclined to trust online gambling sites that don't offer cryptographic verification.  ;)
<Canadian1296> humungulous: Yeah, it could've given a more verbose error message (something about ownership would've been nice). But anyways its fixed now :)
<humungulous> us:1 openssh:0
<immediately> how to install vitualbox-4.1 from terminal?
<Canadian1296> immediately: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  the output is:   oneiric
<dlentz> !ask | lorecaster
<ubottu> lorecaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tlhonmey> immediately: If you want you can download the packages from the virtualbox site and use dpkg to install them.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you need the lsusb output
<crystaltv> tlhonmey: That is why all poker players need to be heard so we can get the good sites back so join the PPA :)
<immediately> what is sudo apt-get install dkms for?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  the lsusb output is:   Segmentation fault
<lorecaster> I've asked several times in the past... hour or so. I see people pop in and out frequently, and I know that if you hop in you dond't see what has been posted before. I'm not new here, and I asked my question much earlier.
<ubuntu_> I need to get some files from a system that will nolonger boot
<humungulous> immediately: Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<tlhonmey> crystaltv: Or just use TOR.  ;)
<urfr332gO> immediately, allows kernel updates to keep vbox setting..no guest install again after a kernel update
<ActionParsnip> vindav: thats not good, if you boot to an older kernel is it ok?
<dlentz> lorecaster, okay, then you should probably use a forum
<NyLes> help me im trying to compile the alsa source, i typed this; sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=ye
<tlhonmey> immediately: virtualbox requires a kernel module.  dkms will automatically recompile that module when you update your kernel.
<immediately> Is it possible to create a VM inside a VM using VirtualBox? or do I need to install VMWare inside the guest?
<NyLes> and it replied: The file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-32-generic/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  yes, it has worked in lower Ubuntu O/S grades.
<humungulous> NyLes: sudo apt-get install autoconf  ???
<NyLes> when i checked it really dows not exist, please help..
<ActionParsnip> vindav: sounds like a bug
<urfr332gO> immediately, this a theoretical question or a goal?
<NyLes> humungulous: are you telling me to try it?
<humungulous> Nyles: yep
<ActionParsnip> immediately: technically you could, we do it where I work
<crystaltv> tlhonmey: well there is that lol
<NyLes> humungulous: thanks, now installing..
<crystaltv> tlhonmey thanks for the help bud.. take it easy
<humungulous> immediately: yes, you can nest VMs. every guest is a bare metal machine for all it knows.
<franz__> how to open multiple chromium windows with diferent proxy?
<kismet> so the 64-bit installer didn't get grub to recognize my Win7 install, but it looks like running update-grub found it. We'll see when it's time to reboot
<NyLes> humungulous: same result after installing, do i need to reboot?
<humungulous> Nyles: googling
<ActionParsnip> franz__: is there a way to pass it execution options?
<NyLes> humungulous: thanks, i really have no idea...
<LL2|Android> Ummm
<immediately> any software like autoVPN that auto-connects VPN when VPN failure
<ActionParsnip> franz__: you could also make another user and setup the browser there then use su to run the browser as the other user and the other settings will be used
<ubuntu_> Is there any way to retrive files from a system that will no longer boot with a live cd
<LL2|Android> I really think that the floodbots should respond to a CTCP VERSION
<LL2|Android> Just saying
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: sure, as long as you can mount the partitions
<humungulous> NyLes: you need to install kernel sources
<franz__> ActionParsnip i barey remember some command
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: why do you not have a backup?
<franz__> like proxy:port appname
<martian> franz__: http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/network-settings
<franz__> or something lke that
<Roasted> Question - I set my resolution to something the TV didn't like. Now I have absolutely zero output once I log in. What can I do?
<NyLes> humungulous: you mean this one; linux-headers-2.6.35-32-generic?
<ActionParsnip> franz__: make a new user and configure the other proxy first, then read the man page for su
<ubuntu_> i just installed the system and someone was helping me install drivers
<CyFus> can anyone help with with a suspend issue?
<humungulous> Nyles: sure
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: drop to root recovery mode (which will be text mode) and you can work there
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | CyFus
<ubottu> CyFus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  If I down graded from Ubuntu 11.1 to Ubuntu 10.0 LTS, would my current dual boot system that has Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.1 on it, would the Ubuntu system be just replaceable like I had upgraded before, if that makes sense to you ?
<NyLes> humungulous: i have it already, and i have the folder structure the only missing is autoconf.h..
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you would need a clean install to do that
<ActionParsnip> vindav: did you upgrade directly from Lucid to Oneiric?
<humungulous> unusual
<CyFus> when ever I suspend or hibernate in 11.04 i get stuck at a blank screen with the mouse
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I know that much, but... then what?
<histo> ubuntu_: What happens when you try to boot off of the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: well, what GPU do you use?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, E-350 APU
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: did you install the proprietary driver?
<humungulous> NyLes: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, no
<ubuntu_> histo i see the files but I cant copy
<martian> Roasted: perhaps: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<urfr332gO> CyFus, do you have your swap at least equal to the ram?
<Roasted> martian, did that. :(
<histo> ubuntu_: where/what are you trying to copy them to?
<ubuntu_> to another partition
<NyLes> humungulous: it says, both are already the newest version..
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  yes, I did upgrade to Ubuntu 11.1 on the dual boot system.
<humungulous> damn
<histo> ubuntu_: are you getting a permision error or something?
<CyFus> urfr332g0 I have the swap partition at 9gb on an 8gb system, its on an areca raid-0
<histo> ubuntu_: you have to mount the other partition before you can write to it
<humungulous> NyLes: do you have /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h
<CyFus> its on an mbr table as a primary partiton
<ActionParsnip> vindav: but did you upgrade to the releases between?
<martian> Roasted: you may need to dive in to editing the xorg config
<NyLes> humungulous: none?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  I don't think so other than the updates from "Update Manager" that are so generally done for the newbie (me).
<humungulous> NyLes: issue "locate autoconf.h"
<ActionParsnip> vindav: the I suggest you reinstall. Leapfrogging releases isn't supported and is why you are getting the issue (more than likely)
<l_pottersky> hi there
<ch33z> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DJZtf2aS2Y
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: don't bother next time
<ch33z> what
<NyLes> humungulous: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic/include/generated/autoconf.h
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: this is support, not only is the subject matter not suitable for the channel but this is a family friendly channel
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Ok, I'll do that...and on another matter, it seems that Firefox 10 is crashing like banshee in a Dell D630 laptop that has Ubuntu 10.10 on it.  Does Ubuntu 10.10 have issues using Firefox ?
<ubuntu_> histo is there anyway to take ownership of a file from a live cd
<humungulous> NyLes: copy that to the location where it's missing from
<ActionParsnip> vindav: im sure it will be fine
<l_pottersky> vindav: :(
<ch33z> o woops sorry
<ch33z> lol
<ActionParsnip> vindav: do a clean install of Oneiric and wipe out the mess you have now. it will run better
<ch33z> like barney and friends etc bleh bleh
<NyLes> humungulous: done, i will try the compile again?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Ok, I'll do that too.  BTW, is Ubuntu 10.10 called Maverick or Oneiric ?
<haux> Just to follow up, for whoever helped me with my issue a few minutes ago. 'sudo chown -R haux:haux /media/xubuntu' did the trick. Although, I ended up formatting one of the partitions, and after the format, the user was reset back to root. I wonder why this happens? This did not occur in my previous install of ubuntu. Not a problem, just odd to me.
<histo> ubuntu_: well if the partition you are copying to is mounted read only that could be your problem.
<NyLes> humungulous: the last line says hacking autoconf.h is is successful?
<l3d> how would i make a drive not auto mount after boot?
<humungulous> NyLes: dunno, does it continue normally after that
<undeclaredx> I added a service with a port number into /etc/services, but if I do netstat, it isn't named, and /etc/hosts.allow is not working (the port is open otherwise).
<ActionParsnip> vindav: 10.10 = Maverick and is EOL in April
<humungulous> l3d: comment it out of /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> vindav: 11.10 is Oneiric and is the current stable release
<tlhonmey> l3d: Change the parameters for it in /etc/fstab
<NyLes> humungulous: yeah.. no error..
<NyLes> humungulous: ill try this one thanks..
<humungulous> ok
<undeclaredx> can I use just a port number in /etc/hosts.allow?
<ubuntu_> histo I'm copying to a usb drive it works for all but one file
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  We'll...Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't allow me the full menu (application menu that includes preference & adminstration) in gnome or Unity.  Firefox also crashes like a banshee in that too.  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is good until the spring of 2013.  What is your suggestion ?
<vindav> Action
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Is there a way to remove any traces or remnants, and all of Firefox in Ubuntu 10.10 ? If so, what is the terminal command(s) to do so please ?
<almoxarife> vindav: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<undeclaredx> To add a new entry with a custom port to /etc/hosts.allow, is it correct that I'm looking to add something to /etc/services with the port number?
<motherbrain> Does anybody know how hard it would be if you where an expert at cisco networks to learn how to setup,...etc HP or Juniper or the rest of the network devices non-cisco based?
<rodhash> Hi all.. Does anyone know why yakuake opens a new pts/X for each new session??
<vindav> almoxarife:  doing that now.  Hope this works.
<NyLes> sound card still doesn't work :/
<almoxarife> vindav: what is replacing firefox?
<NyLes> how do i know if alsa is really running in boot?
<NyLes> is there something line xorg.0.log
<TrueTech> hello is some in here?
<log> !ask | TrueTech
<ubottu> TrueTech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rodhash> Hi all.. Does anyone know why yakuake opens a new pts/X for each new session??
<vindav> almoxarife:  We'll...nothing is replacing Firefox (FF). I want to remove it, and do a fresh install because it's crashing like a banshee continuously so as to speak.  Everytime I click on something, FF crashes down.
<motherbrain>  would it take a long time to learn if you where CCIE and wanted to work with non-cisco based networks
<TrueTech> where can I download Ubuntu for android on sgs2?
<NyLes> is there something line xorg.0.log for alsa?
<log> rodhash: If you don't get an answer here, you might also want to consider asking that question in #yakuake.
<vindav> almoxairfe:  do I need to do a restart of Ubuntu 10.10 since I removed FF in order to install it once again ?
<TrueTech> where can I download Ubuntu for android on sgs2?
<almoxarife> vindav: in your home folder wipeout any folder named 'firefox' or rename them, but do wipe out firefox in home too
<log> TrueTech: Ubuntu for Android is still in development.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox_old  may do it
<almoxarife> vindav: also folders named 'mozilla'
<ActionParsnip> log: its exciting though
<TrueTech> Is there any beta version or alpha version that I can test?
<log> ActionParsnip: Very true. :)
<log> TrueTech: I doubt it; looks very closed source to me right now (probably in development over at Canonical).
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  ok, I've renamed the file called Firefox to something else now.
<TrueTech> Is there any downloadable content from Canonical that may contain the system?
<stevem> join #reprap
<vindav> almoxarife:  ok, I've renamed the file called Firefox to something else now.
<log> TrueTech: I highly doubt it.
<log> If anything, it would be highly unstable.
<almoxarife> vindav: file? think folders
<NyLes> is there something line xorg.0.log for alsa?
<log> !repeat | NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TrueTech> even so. I do want to test it if there is any
<scottj> anyone know how lnotify uses categories?
<vindav> almoxarife:  I did rename  the former file to /home/.mozilla/old/firefox-defunct
<Roasted> Question - How can I get a hard drive into fd mode for software raid using fdisk? Disk utility is not allowing me to do so.
<skypce> how does can i set super key in ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest84784
<ubottu> Guest84784: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> skypce: set it to what? The question is non-sensical...
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  i want launch slingshot launcher with super key
<ActionParsnip> skypce: do you use desktop effects?
<skypce> yes , i use compiz
<skypce> yes , i use compiz, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> skypce: compiz can manage shortcuts in the commands bit, you assign a command to a sot, then make a shortcut for that slot and it will run. Not sure you can have just Super on it's own
<skypce> i was trying with gconf-editor and ccsm
<skypce> but nothing
<ActionParsnip> skypce: ccsm is where is is set
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<orangepnut> In Advanced Settings under the Shell Extensions category there's nothing and it's completely blank how do I get the options there?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:   Do you know of which Mozilla desktop add-ons that are not compatible with Firefox 10 ?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: no idea dude, I haven't used firefox in AGES. I think its a poor browser
<__name__> Hey
<skypce> thank you ActionParsnip
<skypce> i will try with keytouch
<__name__> Is there any better way to have *good* powersave on my laptop than patching powertop to generate a script that disables the webcam, sets USB &c to powersave, disables the fingerprint sensor, etc?
<ActionParsnip> __name__: do you use the fingerprint sensor?
<__name__> ActionParsnip, Nah, that's why I disable it.
<Jake_J> Does anyone know if it is possible to configure an active audio crossover in ubunt?
<Jake_J> *ubuntu
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  We'
<eodchop> I recently bought a car that has a Mark Levinson stereo. It has the ability to play dvd audio discs. Does anyone know how i can burn a bunch of mp3 to dvd? I tried burning a dvd disc by making a data disc. It wouldnt play.
<zykotick9> Jake_J: do you mean crossfade?  Rhythmbox can do that.
<__name__> How was that set of scripts that is exectuted when the laptop goes to battery power called?
<grendal-prime> I got a blue ray player drive recognizes the movie disk..but...wont play it
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  we'll...what do you use as a browser that uses a cloud like Xmarks to effectively keep or modify your bookmarks you want across your whole network ?
<undeclaredx> I added a port number to /etc/services, then a rule to /etc/hosts.allow, but it is still refusing connections.. Anyone have a clue why?
<grendal-prime> recognizes the title...i can browse the file structure
<ActionParsnip> vindav: what are cloud like xmarks ?
<Jake_J> zykotick9: No, crossover as in sending bass content below a certain frequency to a subwoofer
<ActionParsnip> vindav: thats not special, opera has had centrally stored bookmarks for ages! chromium also does it no problem.
<zykotick9> undeclaredx: /etc/host.allow or host.deny is unlikely to work for any service you might be running.
<zykotick9> Jake_J: ok, sorry.  Obviously i have no idea.  Good luck.
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Xmarks is from Mozilla that supports Firefox in that you can log into it from any computer using Firefox and download or upload to the server.  Oh, I didn't know that Chrome and Opera have the same feature.  How do I go about getting those features in them as they are my back up browsers ?
<why> huhu
<Guest74467> what
<xangua> vindav: xmarks works in mozilla, chrome/mium and explorer
<bjrohan> Anyone have experience connecting their android phone to a computer on their home network via the internet?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Have a good night; thank you for helping me today  :D
<blumonkey> does my client have to synchronize with network before i can use it? its going on 2 hours now and its only at 81%
<vindav> xangua:   pardon me for asking, how do I get Xmarks to sync or be installed into Chromium and Opera ?
<xangua> vindav: install it on chrome/ium and log in
<eggzeck> exit
<vindav> xangua:  I'm going to do it.  I'll be right back at ya.  :D
<urfr332gO> vindav, xmarks is a plugin, not actually from mozilla FF has it's own built in sync]
<tobias234> my notebook shuts down what could it be how can i see the protocols?
<tobias234> i think maybe its the gfx card(gets2hot)
<urfr332gO> tobias234, randomly?
<tobias234> i try now ubuntu2d :)
<tobias234> so maybe this is an hardware shutdown
<tobias234> but because of effects. how can i read the log files?
<tyler> is there a way to completely remove the unity bar in ubuntu 11.10?
<urfr332gO> tyler, and have what it is a plugin in compiz so yes.
<tobias234> you can install classic ubuntu
<xangua> !nounity | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<urfr332gO> tyler, not sure what else will disappear though.
<eggzeck> I'm not really liking unity either.
<ActionParsnip> tyler: just install xfce4 and use that as your desktop environment
<chown_> i have a partition on my ubuntu that i would like to share at my network, but i also would like to manage permissions for this partition. Also my network have pcs and macs... what should i look for?
<tyler> ActionParsnip: will that affect my mac os x lion theme?
<ActionParsnip> chown_: mount the partition then share the mount point using samba
<ActionParsnip> tyler: if you can use it in xfce then it will be fine, I can image you will be able
<tobias234> how can i read the logfiles?
<chown_> ActionParsnip:  ty, ill look for samba, ty.
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, no mention of lululubuntu. ;)
<riddlebox> hello all, when will the kernel be updated to reflect the power fix for laptops?
<urfr332gO> riddlebox, power fix?
<questineh> hi guys
<riddlebox> urfr332gO, it is supposed to be in kernel 3.0.20 I think
<StevenX> Is anyone here willing to help me set up fail2ban. I just don't know what setting I have wrong. The fail2ban-server is running (I can see it under ps -e), but it won't ban anything when I purposely put in a bad password.
<riddlebox> StevenX, what are you using fail2ban on?
<riddlebox> urfr332gO, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/linux-power-regression-overheating-problem-on-thinkpad-fixed/
<StevenX> riddlebox, for my ssh server. I am running the server on port 443, so I made sure to change that in the config file jail.local
<urfr332gO> riddlebox, that is from November, I'm hesitant to follow a link that old personally.
<riddlebox> urfr332gO, it was the first one I found
<riddlebox> I have noticed major issues on my laptop within the last year, I used to get 5 and a half hours or so on my laptop now if I unplug it from a full charge and it will drop down to 50% within minutes
<yodaboy22> so how does WINE work?  Do I have to launch WINE before I launch an .exe file?
<urfr332gO> riddlebox, the battery problems basically that the manufacturers are not giving out the code to open source, that is the rhetoric I have seen on the channel.
<urfr332gO> is*
<eggzeck> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<eggzeck> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Lurkin_Lobster> hello ubuntu'ers
<riddlebox> urfr332gO,  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=will+kernel+3.0.20+fix+power+issues&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Lurkin_Lobster> does anyone know how in 11.10 i can make the dock on the side always visible?
<Lurkin_Lobster> if there is a way?
<gr0gmint> Hi, I have a VPN tunnel made only to traffic data for a specific user... when i tcpdump -i ppp0 i can see data flowing to and from my VPN tunnel, but the clients for the tunneled user can't receive the data (but i can clearly see it is there with tcpdump)... will anyone have a look at my iptables script please?
<xangua> Lurkin_Lobster: you can configure the Unity plugin via Compiz Setting Manager
<vindav> xangua:  thank you for the suggetion.  I've got Xmarks on all of my browsers, and Firefox isn't crashing anymore.  I'm putting a limit on the add-ons from Mozilla.
<vindav> xangua:  Have a great night.  Gotta go here :D
<urfr332gO> riddlebox, I think it is aprivate parties kernel tweak I doubt it will be in the ubuntu release and if not will not be supported here, just a heads up.  http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/news-announcements/tech-news/472243-power-saving-fix-kernels-3-0-20-3-2-5-a.html
<Lurkin_Lobster> xangua that is already on my computer, right? i dont have to get anything additional?
<chown_> ActionParsnip: ty man, im reading about how to config samba, and its very intuitive, easy commands, well ty. it will save me.
<xangua> Lurkin_Lobster: well you have to install Compiz Setting manager
<Lurkin_Lobster> oh, ok
<Toph2> chown_,,, reading online? do you have a site?
<chown_> Toph2: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Toph2> chown_,,, thanks
<chown_> Toph2: np, its helping me a lot, im a complete newbie at linux tho
<xingzhe> hello
<ubukou__> hey folks .. i just installed smaba on xubuntu.. i seem to remember that on ubuntu-server i used my computers username and password to access it from my mediabox... is there something i should change to access it, like a smb.conf line?
<xim_> I have this old machine with 9.10 on it, but (i presume because support has expired) all the repos are broken.  I need to update ubuntu, but I would like to wait until april for that super LTS coming out.  Is there anyway to temporarily fix my repos to install somethings like git?
<Lurkin_Lobster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion xangua, is this what i am looking for?
<ksysk> hi
<xangua> Lurkin_Lobster: i said Compiz Setting Manager, you can fintd it in the Software center
<Lurkin_Lobster> oh ok
<Lurkin_Lobster> thanks again, can you tell im a noob?
<Pikkachu> is ppa a subject for here or #launchpad?
<urfr332gO> xim_, there is a eol update that would get you to 10.04, you could upgrade to 12.04 then, personally I never upgrade myself though.
<ubukou__> Lurkin_Lobster, try ccsm..
<urfr332gO> xim_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xim_> you never update?
<xim_> when I say update, I mean format ;p
<xim_> but this is what I was looking for thanks
<urfr332gO> xim_, not sure I understand.....but glad your happy :)
<ubukou__> hey folks .. i just installed smaba on xubuntu.. i seem to remember that on ubuntu-server i used my computers username and password to access it from my mediabox... is there something i should change to access it, like a smb.conf line?
<urfr332gO> xim_, that link is for upgrading not updating.
<ActionParsnip> xim_: i'd just hang with your current release til release day
<sgo11> hi, to change umask globally, which file should I edit in ubuntu 11.10? /etc/profile? /etc/bash.bashrc? or any other files? thanks.
<chuck_> I am having a problem with pulseaudio/alsa where when I unplug my head phones it switches to the correct connector, but then switches back to the headphone connector
<poincare101> Hi everyone. I'm currently dual booting ubuntu and windows 7. Now, my ubuntu install got bricked (update went wrong), so, I want to reinstall, but, I want it to write over my old parition, can ubuntu do that?
<chuck_> poincare101: yes
<poincare101> chuck_: directly for the instaler?
<aboxorg> chuck_, do you have an asus laptop, I have the same issue.
<chuck_> poincare101: just do a manual partition and format the correct partition
<orangepnut> When I use the Gnome setting when I login to Ubuntu the top bar is this neon blue color and all the text is distorted and unreadable, how do I fix this?
<chuck_> aboxorg: nope, its a custom desktop
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I'd like to know if it's possible to run two hard-drives on one computer at the same time. Rather than dual-boot. Then just use a VNC to view my windows box. Possible? :)
<ActionParsnip> poincare101: use custom partitioning and set the system partition for formatting and use it ext4 as /
<chuck_> poincare101: it'll reinstall grub, but it should auto detect your win7 install
<ActionParsnip> poincare101: obviously leave your ntfs partition alone and if you have a different partition for /home then tell the installer to use the partition as ext4 but NOT format it
<Gaming4JC> It's the best way I can break my windows habbit, by using Ubuntu all the time, and moving to windows when absolutely nesccary. :P
<aboxorg> Gaming4JC, why not just run windows inside a VM (virtualbox?) inside linux. Then you can make snap-shots so you can revert back when you get a virus :P
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: you'd need to virtualize one
<Gaming4JC> I've done that
<Gaming4JC> but it doesn't run certain things
<Gaming4JC> e.g. video editing software
<Gaming4JC> :/
<FloodBot1> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aboxorg> not happen with performance?
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: what do you use VNC to achieve? Why do you connect to the system?
<poincare101> ActionParsnip: so, it will be able to recover my data?!
<poincare101> ActionParsnip: I would love if it could do that
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: nothing yet, currently I dual boot. I would like to be able to VNC into another HDD and play on Windows
<chuck_> poincare101: if /home is on its own partition
<chuck_> which IS recommended
<ActionParsnip> poincare101: 1. Yes, boot to liveCD and you can access the data there and copy to a different storage temporarily.   and 2. Why do you NOT have a backup??
<aboxorg> I run win7 inside ubuntu and I have access to everything I've tried. I can run wow, grab youtube vid's and convert them. Not happy with performance?
<poincare101> chuck_: whoever had that idea needs to be given lots of money
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: for the video editting i'm guessing..?
<Gaming4JC> aboxorg: and DirectX applications
<Gaming4JC> ?
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: right
<chuck_> Gaming4JC: no you can't run two OSes on the same computer at the same time
<chuck_> poincare101: errr? its a pretty common thing to do
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: not tried any of the many native video editors in Ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: I have, but none of them offer multi-layers + effects that are required
<Gaming4JC> e.g. Chroma Key and manual key animation
<chuck_> poincare101: wait til you discover you can format /dev/ramX devices ;)
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: I see
<aboxorg> Not really sure. What does WoW use? I tried that before. It's kinda why I did it at first.
<chuck_> aboxorg: what does WoW use for what?
<ActionParsnip> aboxorg: you can run WoW very well in wine, its the top rated app in the appdb
<Gaming4JC> try running Sony Vegas Movie Studio or Adobe Premier in Wine
<Gaming4JC> :p
<chuck_> aboxorg: I recommend trying crossover if wine is too difficult of time consuming
<chuck_> Gaming, adobe stuff normally works in wine
<Gaming4JC> I definately need a windows box on occassion, it's just frustating having to dual-boot or virtually once you've tried VNC :|
<chuck_> Gaming, you can always check the wine desktop
<chuck_> wine database*
<Gaming4JC> yeah I've done that
<Gaming4JC> codecs etc are missing during rendering
<chuck_> Gaming, crossover database?
<Gaming4JC> not tried Crossover
<aboxorg> thanks
<chuck_> Gaming, crossover is wine but with some non-free stuff added, including some codecs
<Gaming4JC> I would prefer to keep my linux distro free of non-free though. Seems wrong. xD
<chuck_> Gaming, well if you are installing non-free software in wine, then that kills that idea to start with
<xangua> Gaming4JC: then you wouldn't use ubuntu, do you feel dirty now?
<xangua> :P
<Gaming4JC> xangua: switching next week :]
<Gaming4JC> xangua: but shh don't tell #ubuntu :D
<chuck_> I am having a problem with pulseaudio/alsa where when I unplug my head phones it switches to the correct connector, but then switches back to the headphone connector
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: what make and model system?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Oneiric and I've managed to boot into it several times except for the last couple of times. It stops on "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions \n saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned [ OK ]". It's just frozen there.
<chuck_> ActionParsnip: its a custom tower with a foxxconn motherboard... its a N10/ICH7 High Def. Intel onboard audio card
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<macele> So I can transfer at 10MB/s with smbclient but only at 4MB/s with ubuntu's cifs kernel implementation. I read that this is due to the kernel not allowing asynchronous transfers. Does anyone have any idea how one might allow async between clients w/o using smbclient or know when the kernel will be patched to allow this?
<chuck_> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=647692055976f86e9a581f0bc906defa7ec47ff6
<Mayazcherquoi> :(
<Gaming4JC> Mayazcherquoi: you may want to try disabling pulse audio, but that sounds like some sort of bug :O
<Mayazcherquoi> Gaming4JC: How would I go about that? :S What's the service name?
<orangepnut> When I use the Gnome setting at login the menu bar is completely distorted along with all the text, any ideas?
<Mayazcherquoi> Restarting the lightdm service does nothing :(
<ActionParsnip> orangepnut: is it the same for a new user?
<orangepnut> ActionParsnip, I haven't tried
<starn> hello, i had to redo my gnu-linux system and kinda lost my CLI apps.. and i am wondering if someone has a really good list of CLI tools and general apps? i only remember byobu and moc..
<starn> i do know one tool i'd love if it there is even such a thing.. a cli tool that can control a Teamspeak 3 client on either a local network or on the host machine..
<Gaming4JC> Mayazcherquoi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio | http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12 (I'd lurk in the channel a bit longer though, to be sure)
<ActionParsnip> starn: can it be controlled via command line?
<Pikkachu> isn't there any automated system for keep tracking of upstream releases so they can be tested and packaged and released?
<starn> ActionParsnip: i think it can be controled via telnet.
<Mayazcherquoi> Gaming4JC: Okay, thank you :)
<orangepnut> ActionParsnip, When I login as a guest and use the Gnome setting everything is still distorted
<ActionParsnip> starn: then install openssh-server and you can ssh on and run commands
<chuck_> ActionParsnip: I added "snd-hda-intel: model=auto" in the modprobe options, found a post that descirbed a issue kinda like mine where it wouldn't switch to headphones at all... so I thought it be worth a shot to try
<ActionParsnip> orangepnut: has the guest account ever been used?
<chuck_> ActionParsnip: didn't change anything
<orangepnut> ActionParsnip, no it has not
<ActionParsnip> orangepnut: is the system fully updated?
<Mayazcherquoi> Gaming4JC: But it was working fine before :-/
<orangepnut> ActionParsnip, as far as I know yes, though I'm new to the linux world
<starn> ActionParsnip: alright i shall try that.. i do know for sure a teamspeak server can be controled via telnet. so maybe it'll work.
<Gaming4JC> Mayazcherquoi: right. Disabling it may only work around another existing problem... needs debuging :(
<Gaming4JC> Mayazcherquoi: I don't have experience with that particular error :|
<ActionParsnip> orangepnut:  in a terminal run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<starn> ActionParsnip: apparently i already have openssh-server.
<ActionParsnip> starn: cool, then connect and you can run commands and junk. you are not telnetted to the service so you will need to telnet to localhost for that
<Ubuntunub> Hello everyone.  Anyone care to play another round of "I'm an simple minded novice and barely learned how to sort of move around directories via terminal, and need to know how to add rulesets to iptables"?  Cookies promised to those patient enough to babysit me through it.
<orlok> Ubuntunub: use gufw
<tyler_> which should i use, class GNOME or XFCE?
<tyler_> classic GNOME*
<xangua> whatever you want
<Ubuntunub> orlok:  I'd prefer to learn via the terminal if at all possible.  I have the ruleset that I want to use, just can't seem to figure out *how* I go about editing the current one (which is default and of course blank).
<starn> is it true 64bit ubuntu can install 32bit applications now?
<orlok> Ubuntun..  probably best to ask google for the specifics then, better teacher than i am.
<orangepnut> ActionParsnip, I entered the commands you had said and now the menu bar is still distorted just a different color
<zykotick9> starn: "typically" yes (i just hope your not talking about zsnes)
<Ubuntunub> orlok:  I just realized that a help option was staring me in the face.  Thumbing through it now.  :)
 * Gaming4JC still thinks it is possible to mount a drive and use VNC... O_o
<Gaming4JC> Assuming I have two separate hard drives, is it not possible to mount one on linux and then use a VNC viewer on it? :P
<Mayazcherquoi> :'(
<urfr332gO> Gaming4JC, if you don't just install as a dual boot you will not get the the full use.
<Mayazcherquoi> Grr, screw this. Time for a reinstall.
<starn> zykotick9: no.. i use an emulator on my phone for snes games.
<urfr332gO> Gaming4JC, what I mean and use it as a reular OS.
<urfr332gO> regular*
<Gaming4JC> urfr332gO: I only want to use it from time to time. For video editing...
<Gaming4JC> seems possible, I know it can be done remotely
<urfr332gO> Gaming4JC, this is ubuntu support not waht if.
<Roasted> If I'm setting up a new raid array, what's better to go with? MBR or GUID?
<urfr332gO> what*
<chuck_> ActionParsnip: you have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: my sound troubleshooting abilities are low
<mver> Are we all waiting for someone to put a topic forward?
<skypce> d
<Roasted> Question - what can I do about my resolution if I set it to something my monitor does not support? I just get no input now.
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I was at least able to connect the backup system to the desktop from laptop and do a backup via ssh, instead of Samba
<bjrohan> still can't get nautilus to connect
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: how did you set the res?
<R33p3r> hello
<tintoy> hi everyone, can anyone help me  how to rsync to a remote server using different port
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, system settings, display
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: Not sure what I did (brute force) but I got my computers to connect via SSH, in nautilus. How do I make sure Nautilus connects every time it opens?
<xauth> tintoy: if you rsync over ssh, you could configure ssh to use a different port.
<martian> tintoy: an example that I think may work: rsync -rav ./somedirectory martian@server.com:12345/home/martian/
<Ubuntunub> Do I have to use sudo anytime I want to use nano to edit a file?
<tintoy> xauth:this is my case, I want to pull somefiles from a remote server using port 2300
<zykotick9> Ubuntunub: only if it's a system file
<martian> Ubuntunub: only if it is a system file. If it's in your home directory you shouldn't (have to)
<tintoy> martian:this is my case, I want to pull somefiles from a remote server using port 2300
<Ubuntunub> It's iptables.rules -- so I assume it would fall under the system files restriction.  :)
<Ubuntunub> Thanks.
<martian> tintoy: well then based on the example I posted you should be able to; just swap the second and third parameter and change the port, path, user, and host
<tintoy> martian:I will post my command check if it is correct
<tintoy> martian:rsync -av rsync://root@www.trendy.org:2300/var/www/inv2010/* /var/www/main/
<tintoy> martian:rsync: server sent "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1" rather than greeting
<tintoy> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1524) [Receiver=3.0.7]
<tintoy> martian: that error has been encountered after such command
<marcosroriz> Hi guys. I'm still using ubuntu natty (11.04), the main reason is because I found the complete lib transition (libgtk2 -> libgtk3) in oneiric too buggy. I was wondering what is the current 'status' of oneiric, is it buggy? Is gnome 3 currently more 'customizable'?
<linocisco> is there anyone who could explain this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html" to me?
<Pikkachu> marcosroriz: I was annoyed by unity at natty and oneiric but I decided to reinstall from scratch after several years...now I'm just trying things out...I'm giving unity a chance, been doing a few customizations... it's not annoyingly buggy from my experience
<ActionParsnip> marcosroriz: its got a bit better, what you think may be different to what I see as ok. Have you maybe tried a different DE...
<klenwell> Hi. Has anyone here successfully installed the ADT (Android Dev Tool) plugin for Eclipse on Ubuntu 11.10? I'm having some trouble.
<marcosroriz> I kinda like unity in natty, because gnome2 is way stable and customizable than gnome 3.
<ActionParsnip> marcosroriz: Natty is fully supported til October so I wouldn't worry a lot
<Pikkachu> marcosroriz: customizations are sometimes dumb I think
<martian> tintoy: try getting rid of the "rsync://"
<marcosroriz> ActionParsnip, thanks :D
<marcosroriz> Pikkachu, yeah, in fact I've been using (gnu/)linux for > 6 years and for the first time I only changed the wallpaper
<marcosroriz> Really liked the default 'look' of ubuntu natty
<sgo11> how to change umask for all users? set it in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc or any other files? thanks.
<martian> marcosroriz: ditto. Never been more pleased with a default theme.
<richard_> change it in /etc/skel/.profile
<marcosroriz> :)
<linocisco>  is there anyone who could explain this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html" to me?
<Pikkachu> martian: sorry are you named after the martian modem driver?
<martian> Pikkachu: haha afraid not
<Pikkachu> martian, marcosroriz: default background is buggy though... I like setting the login screen background the same as my user...but there are duplicated references: the locked screen background still keeps as the original one of login screen or such
<Pikkachu> martian: ah ok nevermind
<marcosroriz> I'm cool with the gdm bg (using natty here). Used few times lightdm.
<linocisco>  is there anyone who could explain this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html" to me?
<Pikkachu> marcosroriz: I used to change bg and theme for gdm, now I need to deal with this lightdm...
<marcosroriz> oh well, I'll probably change when precise launch
<Pikkachu> marcosroriz: when precise launch?
<marcosroriz> 12.04
<roger> hello
<marcosroriz> someday of april (this year)
<chipotle> hi, i am trying to setup ubuntu, and i have 5 hdd's installed. i would like to use the 750gb drive like this: partition 1: 100gb / ext3, partition 2: 100gb ntfs for windows 7 dual boot and the rest for /home. then the rest of the drives, i want to use to store media on them (this is a file server)
<chipotle> so what should i do?
<urfr332gO> chipotle, I would put wundows first on the drive.
<Pikkachu> marcosroriz: ah you mean you'll just wait 12.04 for customizing it? I see
<chipotle> should i partition the other drives later?
<urfr332gO> windows*
<chipotle> so the first partition ntfs? the second ext3 and in the / position?
<marcosroriz> Pikkachu, not only that but because until there gnome 3 will have more tools to customize and be more stable
<urfr332gO> chipotle, any reason for ext3
<Pikkachu> marcosroriz: sounds nice... I just hope it doesn't mess with dist-upgraters from oneiric
<chipotle> urfr332gO: well, what are you recommending?
<marcosroriz> :)
<urfr332gO> chipotle, ext3 is okay the default is ext4 in ubuntu
<orlok> I'm trying to create a suid root copy of bash under ubuntu
<orlok> .. its not working, even after i remounted / without nosuid
<chipotle> urfr332gO: well, the point was so windows could view the partition and i don't know if it can read+write ext4, but it can ext3
<orlok> Also, with nosuid, how does su work?
<Jordan_U> orlok: Making a setuid root copy of bash sounds like an absolutely *terrible* idea.
<Pikkachu> chipotle: it can't read linux partitions
<urfr332gO> chipotle, on this channel and in general a shared ntfs is preferred.
<orlok> Jordan_U: i know, its to test whether a security auditing package will pick it up.
<linocisco>  is there anyone who could explain this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html" to me?
<chipotle> Pikkachu: it can with http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Pikkachu> chipotle: what do you mean what should you do? you should implement what you just described, no?
<Jordan_U> orlok: OK. You had me concerned there for a moment :)
<orlok> Jordan_U: However, the fact that i cant actually do it has me confused now. Also, how the hell DOES su work with a partition mounted nosuid
<chipotle> urfr332gO: so, should i just partition the one drive right now, the 750gb and then come back to the four other drives at a later date?
<roger> simba
<linocisco>  is there anyone who could explain this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html" to me?
<chipotle> meaning, once i have ubuntu running
<chipotle> can i continue /home on several different drives if one runs out of space...
<orlok> Jordan_U: I was thinking it would be a 30 second test
<Pikkachu> chipotle: cool, is it reliable? last time I checked all apps supposed to do that looked dumb
<chipotle> Pikkachu: yeah, i have heard good things
<orlok> chipotle: yeah, many ways of doing it
<Jordan_U> orlok: How did you mount the partition as nosuid?
<orlok> Jordan_U: installed ubuntu.
<chipotle> orlok: what do you recommend? i ahve two 3TB drives that i want to also use as /home, can i do that in the installer?
<urfr332gO> chipotle, all I would recommend is windows first on any of the drives it is easier to repair this way, and a shred ntfs wherever you want and the ubuntu where ever you want.
<urfr332gO> shared*
<orlok> chipotle: i dont remember sorry, but probably as a mirror
<orlok> Jordan_U: ubuntu mounted it nosuid by default
<Pikkachu> chipotle: do you want to mount different partitions at the same /home mounting point? @@
<chipotle> well, can i have multiple drives mount point be /home ?
<Jordan_U> orlok: Why do you think that?
<chipotle> Pikkachu: well, i have 5TB of ~/Movies, so preferably, when i run out on my one 3TB drive, the second 3TB drive can pick right up where i left off
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: you could use lvms and make one 'drive' from the 2 combined
<Pikkachu> chipotle: I've never heard of it
<orlok> Jordan_U: Looking at the mounted filesystems.
<administrator> hello
<Jordan_U> orlok: Can you pastebin the exact command and output that leads you to believe this?
<Guest76807> ?
<Pikkachu> ActionParsnip: cool
<orlok> Jordan_U: No, since i remounted / nosuid since then
<orlok> Jordan_U: However my 4755 chmodded copy of bash owned by root/root still doesnt fire off as root!
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: oh, i'd prefer not use LVM
<chipotle> so what should i select as the mount point for the other hard drives, ActionParsnip ?
<Pikkachu> ActionParsnip, chipotle may also consider just using ntfs and symlinks
<L3top> raid.
<Jordan_U> orlok: You are mistaken about Ubuntu mounting / as nosuid by default.
<chipotle> do i need to select a mount point?
<orlok> Jordan_U: Ok. I am running 10.04 lts if it makes a difference, anyway.. but it doesnt explain my issues running a suid copy of bash
<Pikkachu> chipotle: what filesystem will they be?
<administrator_> ?
<chipotle> how come i can't select an ntfs under "use as" in the installer?
<Jordan_U> orlok: What is the output of "ls -l /bin/bash" ?
<chipotle> Pikkachu: ext3
<orlok> Jordan_U: /bin/bash or my suid copy?
<Jordan_U> orlok: Your suid copy.
<orlok> Jordan_U: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 818232 2012-02-24 10:17 /bin/dodgybash
<orlok> 4755 and root.root
<Jordan_U> orlok: What is the output of "/bin/dodgybash -c whoami"?
<Pikkachu> chipotle: stuff are usually mounted in /media/desired_name but you can use any place you want
<orlok> Jordan_U: myusername
<chipotle> Pikkachu: oh, so i can name the mount point whatever i want?
<Pikkachu> chipotle: yes
<chipotle> Pikkachu: how come i don't have the ntfs option in the installer?
<chipotle> how can i install win7 if i don't have an ntfs partition as the first partition
<L3top> you will want to install windows before ubuntu.
<martian> chipotle: you may want to install win7 first as if you install it second it will likely overwrite grub
<chipotle> oh, really?
<chipotle> i didn't know that
<chipotle> martian: thanks :)
<L3top> oh ches
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: the NTFS doesn't have to be the first partition
<Pikkachu> chipotle: in my case, I have a reiserfs which is / and two ntfs partitions, one is windows and the other a data partition. For those I'm using "udisks --mount /dev/sdaX" when logging in (session apps), that command will create a /media/mount_point_according_to_ntfs_partition_label_dynamically
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: just install and leave unpartitioned space, you can then install ubuntu to the empty space
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: okay
<L3top> but it does want first crack at the mbr
<Pikkachu> chipotle: 11.10 installer? not sure but the advanced option gives you access to a partition manager which isn't really that hard to go through
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: what would you recommend, i have a 500GB HDD, and two 3TB drives
<chipotle> how would you recommend i install ubuntu on them (sans the 100GB i'll leave for windows7)
<Jordan_U> orlok: Seems like bash may have a feature of some sort to try to protect stupid users. Doing the same with /bin/dash works as expected.
<jardineworks> has anyone here done an install on the Alenware m17x?
<Jordan_U> orlok: And to be clear, I am (as you should be) only doing this in a virtual machine. (In fact, I'm doing it in a VM using a LiveCD image only).
<jardineworks> I'm curious how much success was had .. and with which version
<chipotle> Pikkachu: is gparted on the install disc?
<linocisco> how to disable sleeping monitor screen on server version if there is no X windows?
<Pikkachu> chipotle: are you taking about 11.10? it uses some other app but gparted is yet available in the repos
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: look into lvms, if you want to keep them seperate, you can mount them at boot and have symlinks pointing to the mount points. This will reduce data loss if a drive dies (less to resore from backup)
<chipotle> Pikkachu: yes 11.10
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: i did LVM once and it was a disaster
<probo> I just swapped my motherboard and need to install the new drivers, I'm booted in a rescue terminal, how do I tell ubuntu to grab whatever drivers it needs?
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: i can't have an easy way to install a 100GB / and the rest on /home  (and a swap partition)?
<Pikkachu> chipotle: windows does not give a damn about other oses you may be using and overwrites MBR. So install windows first then boot from live cd, or install it later then reinstalls grub onto the MBR
<chipotle> then the second 3TB drive can be /media
<Jordan_U> probo: The only drivers which aren't automatically detected and configured at boot would be proprietary drivers (graphics card or possibly wireless card).
<Jordan_U> probo: What happens when you try to boot normally?
<probo> Jordan_U: The new mobo has a different ethernet card, it works fine from the install cd but doesn't work when booted from my hard drive.
<probo> So I don't get network when I boot normaly.
<Pikkachu> chipotle: /media/something_within_it rather
<chipotle> Pikkachu: i'm using gparted first to setup the partition scheme
<Jordan_U> probo: That's very odd. What is the output of "ifconfig" from the installed system?
<Pikkachu> chipotle: from the livecd? why you didn't go though the normal steps
<linocisco> how to ip route add according to split access in http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<chipotle> Pikkachu: i like gparted
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: 100Gb for / is a LOT, you probably won't even need 20Gb. My desktop install is little over 4Gb
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: okay, so if i do 20GB for /, do i need to make any other partitions besides home?
<martian> chipotle: I think you would be better off just runnign the windoze installer first, as win7 likes to create its own goofy 100mb partition for some thing or another
<Jordan_U> orlok: You might ask about it in #bash. But if you do, please make sure to immediately include that you are doing this for a test and not actually doing it on a production machine.
<probo> Jordan_U: It doesn't show eth1 unless I do ifconfig -a, that gives me interrupt code 17, so then I up it and I get some other interrupt code.
<Pikkachu> chipotle: ok so what are your disk sizes and how much you want for windows and linux? how much ram?
<orlok> Jordan_U: I'd say "I'm the worlds most incompitent script kiddie".. but then, theres no way thats true.
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: should be ok with those 3 :)
<chipotle> third being the unformatted partition for windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: Win7, /, swap, /home  = 4 partitions
<chipotle> how much swap do you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: how much RAM do you have?
<chipotle> 8gb
<Pikkachu> depends on ram as I asked
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: do you need hibernate / suspend?
<chipotle> um, no, i'll just turn off my monitor
<chipotle> this will be a fileserver
<Pikkachu> ActionParsnip: suspend does not require dumping
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: could probably get away with zero then, otherwise 9Gb swap will be fine
<Ubuntunub> orlok:  No, you can't be.  I can't even get new rules for iptables to save right, lol.
<ActionParsnip> Pikkachu: I use it as a generic term, I know its different :)
<Pikkachu> chipotle: how much you're planning for win7?
<Pikkachu> ActionParsnip: ok
<probo> Jordan_U: Any ideas?
<chipotle> Pikkachu: 100gb, just to be safe
<Pikkachu> chipotle: given that you have so much space, I'd recommend 100GB ã.ã
<Pikkachu> chipotle: yay lulz
<Pikkachu> windows goes to mc donalds every day and gets fatter and fatter over time
<Jordan_U> probo: Check the output of "dmesg" to see if that clarifies the problem. But other than that I don't know.
<chipotle> Pikkachu: okay and now for the other 3TB drive, should i just format it to ext3 and then the mount point /media/movies ?
<chipotle> and then i can install ubuntu on my 15 GB partition that will be at /
<probo> Jordan_U: Just says it couldn't find an ipv6 router, huh. I just edited the network conf to change teh eth device from 0 to 1. We'll see if that makes a difference
<probo> since eth0 isn't present, just eth1
<Pikkachu> chipotle: I'd use ext4 or reiserfs but if you really want to try out reading it through windows without fear of losing data, sure
<probo> Jordan_U: Boom! Came right up.
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: if you use ext3 instead of ext4, you can use partimage to take backups :)
<Pikkachu> chipotle: why don't you just format it as ntfs instead?
<L3top> If it is just for media I would choose xfs.
<Ian-Moone> I am running Ubuntu LTS, and often times I will click on something, and capslock and scroll lock will flash and the computer will lock up. What do I do here, and how do I prevent it?
<Ian-Moone> has anyone else had my problem, or is there something I just did massively wrong?
<chipotle> Pikkachu: it won't let me save the partition because i am using more blocks than msdos partitions allow
<ActionParsnip> Pikkachu: if the files are to be shared with samba, ntfs causes all kinds of annoyance
<Raj84> Any one want pvt chat
<L3top> Ian-Moone: What else do you have attached to USB?
<chipotle> which partition table should i use then if not msdos (Default)?
<Ian-Moone> I have a WD USB3.0 external hard drive
<Ian-Moone> ..... not anymore.
<chipotle> under "select new partition type table" i can choose msdos, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc92, sun, loop
<L3top> Does the computer lock up, or just the input devices?
<chipotle> what will let me save large 3TB drive partition schemes?
<Ian-Moone> Just input devices.
<Raj84> Who like hot ant sex pvt me
<zykotick9> chipotle: gpt i believe (but verify before choosing)
<Ian-Moone> Actually, my keyboard is PS/2
<Vasistha> Ian-Moone: I missed your problem description, but I know that I have had issues with certain usb ports not getting enough power, and that once caused me to think a drive was dying, when the thing was just malfunctioning due to not getting enough power
<pnorman> I need to install millstone (for node.js) which depends on having sqlite3 >2.0.16 and <2.1.0, how do I install a specific version with apt-get?
<chipotle> ah
<pangolin> !guidelines > Raj84
<ubottu> Raj84, please see my private message
<Vasistha> pnorman: I think like this: apt-get millstone =2.0.16
<Vasistha> pnorman: you'll need to figure out the specific version you want. Or you can just download the .deb and dpkg -i
<pnorman> Vasistha: no .deb that I can find for millstone
<Vasistha> pnorman: then how do you expect apt-get to find it? :)
<Noobie-LJ> Can anyone help me with sound issues?
<pnorman> Vasistha: I'm installing sqlite3 through apt-get for millstone
<xauth> pnorman: apt-cache policy sqlite3
<L3top> Ian-Moone: is it just a normal install, or are you running something "unusual" on it? Something which might be scanning USB... say for media or something.
<Ian-Moone> @Vasistha: I will occasionally click on something (a link, a symlink, a binary, anything, but it can't just be nothing) and everything will continue running, but the keyboard and mouse don't respond. The keyboards scroll lock and caps lock keys flash.
<xauth> pnorman: then select your version and install with apt-get install sqlite3=2.0.16
<ActionParsnip> Ian-Moone: have you ran a Memtest from Grub?
<L3top> good question ActionParsnip
<Ian-Moone> no.
<Vasistha> Ian-Moone: oh that's weird. does the keyboard ever resume functioning?
<pnorman> xauth: It's not finding that version - how do I see what versions are available?
<Ian-Moone> I usually wait 5 minutes, then reset the system.
<xauth> pnorman: apt-cache policy sqlite3
<ActionParsnip> Ian-Moone: run one, hold shift at boot and select memtest, run it for about 10-15 mins, if you see ANY red some or all of the ram is bad
<lwizardl> I have a couple of zip files I need to check and match md5sum's from is there an application that i can select the file, tell it was is expected to be the md5 hash and then have it tell me if it matches or not
<Ian-Moone> I have never gotten response within those 5 minuts.
<ActionParsnip> Ian-Moone: and you will need to start removing memory sticks till you get a clean test
<Vasistha> Ian-Moone: can you ssh into the box when it is hanging like that?
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: if you run:  md5sum -c filename   it will test the hashes of the files in the filename file
<Ian-Moone> I don't know. I've had trouble with network connections. I could connect to an LAN IRC server, but that's all I've done successfully.
<xauth> pnorman: But sqlite3 over here is already at 3.7.3 in stable debian.
<Ian-Moone> It's something wrong with me (too little experience), not the computer or OS installation with my last.
<Ian-Moone> but I will run the memtest.
<Ian-Moone> Which one do I run? there are two.
<ActionParsnip> Ian-Moone: the one thats not serial console
<Ian-Moone> okay. thanks.
<xauth> pnorman: there's also an old sqlite-2.8.17, but nothing near as old as 2.0.16.
<Ian-Moone> I dual boot Windows, and I've never had a RAM problem in Windows, but there's a reason I'm in linux.
<Ian-Moone> Although: after booting into windows, I must turn off the PSU, discharge the capacitors, and wait about a minute before booting linux, otherwise the internet connection problems I get in windows carry over.
<adamus> #
<adamus> 3
<Ian-Moone> @Vasistha: I don't know how to ssh into it, but running programs continue. Minecraft did hang when it happened once while I was playing, but everything else kept going.
<draginx> why do i get the following error http://pastie.org/private/t62lkmqzuk0xyze52duxg when Im following the http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html guide
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<haylo> vi/join #linux
<urfr332gO> haylo ##linux
<haylo> yeah it actually auto added that xtra #   but thanks :) any other channel suggestions? i just like to learn
<possible1994> I'm trying to align my SSD paritions so that they correctly utilize their block size when writing and erasing, with Gparted. How do I do this?
<possible1994> Someone please help me properly align my SSD before installing Ubuntu.
<abuss> ok so idk anything about LINUX or UBUNTU..so where should i start learning or what should i start learning about???
<Vasistha> abuss: have you installed it?
<abuss> yes..ubuntu 11.10
<Vasistha> possible1994: I have never heard of such a thing, are you sure it hasn't automatically set itself up for you?
<CFHowlett> abuss   read FCM, choose a project, start learning...  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<possible1994> Vasistha:  Block size alignment optimizes the use of blocks by preventing using, say, 1.0001 blocks (two blocks) to store data
<abuss> CFHowlett Thank you, appreciate it so much
<CFHowlett> abuss   be safe/have fun
<Vasistha> possible1994: oh ... hmm, are you trying to install ubuntu on a machine that has windows, and you need to shrink the windows partition?
<possible1994> Vasistha: No, I use ubuntu exclusively. I just want to optimize my SSD.
<abuss> absolutely thanks
<Vasistha> possible1994: well.. if a file is too big to fit into one block then it is going to have to use two
<jadoe> I managed to brake automatic asking for root password somehow. When I click in install in the Software Center, nothing happens. When I launch Synaptic without (gk)sudo, nothing happens. Only manually starting with (gk)sudo works. How do I fix that?
<possible1994> Vasistha:  Just google it
<Vasistha> possible1994: sorry I responded, I don't know how to help with your issue.
<abuss> question..why LINUX??
<Antares> Why linux what?
<abuss> why use LINUX?
<Antares> Free?
<jadoe> because ms-dos sucks
<tabern> what
<linocisco> how to ip route add according to split access in http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<abuss> lol what else?
<mosno> abuss, why uppercase "Linux"?
<linocisco> how to ip route add according to split access in http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<zykotick9> jadoe: (i don't have any suggestions for your actual issue) but, using sudo with GUI apps can lead to bad things happening (perhaps the situation your in?), always use gksudo with GUI apps.
<abuss> idk
<Antares> Why use Windows?
<linocisco> how to ip route add according to split access in http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<tabern> because its over
<abuss> i guess thats the real question...
<jadoe> zykotick9: (1) I use gksudo with gui aps. (2) I used neither manually until it broke.
<zykotick9> !ot | abuss that's not an ubuntu support question
<ubottu> abuss that's not an ubuntu support question: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> jadoe: ok, just seem your post suggested you might have been using sudo with U.S.C.
<abuss> sorry about that, your welcome!
<goathouse774> As it stands, I can't confidently compile and run a program on Linux.  However, I want to begin the - I assume - long process of doing what I originally set out to do with it - which is to hook my small business up with a voip solution on a linux computer.  As the knowledgeable ones, please point me toward the good, and away from the bad.
<draginx> Warning: ldap_connect(): Could not create session handle: Bad parameter to an ldap routine <— what could be causing this?
<tintoy> Hi anyone helps, I am using apache2 in ubuntu 10.04, When I access it at the browser it always saying "You have chosen to open which is a: PHTML file". what does this mean I supposed to see my hompage instead?
<tintoy> I'm using firefox
<zykotick9> goathouse774: for a buiness VOIP solution you should certainly be looking at asterisk (not somthing i've personally used, but it's certainly the defacto gnu/linux standard for enterprise quality voip)
<linocisco> hi
<goathouse774> zykotick9:  thanks
<L3top> asterisk is def the direction you want to go
<erik32533> has anyone noticed lately firefox 11 has become not stable at times
<deserteag> hello folks
<goathouse774> how difficult is asterisk to get set up?  let's place my aptitude at the "game but clearly overreaching" level and answer my subjective question in that light.
<Antares> hi
<CFHowlett> Antares   greetings
<CFHowlett> deserteag   greetings
<deserteag> anyone know where to start with a game whose audio stutters?
<deserteag> why thank you :)
<zykotick9> goathouse774: i get the distinct impress, it's not easy ;)  good luck.
<erik32533> has anyone had firefox 11 freezing up
<Antares> Which game?
<deserteag> true combat
<zykotick9> s/impress/impression/
<frustro> hey all, I am working remotle on a system and hosed X, I have SSH, I tried to copy the backup of xorg.conf but when I start X it shows PID of failsafe mode.  how to get around that?
<deserteag> it's a wolfstein mod
<Antares> Ah, I remember that.
<Antares> Does it use ALSA for sound?
<Mayazcherquoi> So, guys (& gals). my touchpad driver stopped working (it was working before logon, and for about 15 seconds after). How do I get it working again? :-/
<deserteag> no clue, the furthest i've gone is using aoss
<deserteag> but now it just stutters
<nathan28> frustro: X configures automagically if you use the free video drivers
<nathan28> frustro: do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<van7hu> hi everyone
<deserteag> hey
<CFHowlett> van7hu   greetings
<bjrohan> Does anyone have experience with the ZyXel PK5000Z modem/router? I am trying to figure out how to port forward incoming port 23 to port 22 of a computer on the network
<goathouse774> #asterisk wants me to identify myself.  how do i do that?
<zykotick9> !register | goathouse774
<ubottu> goathouse774: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<frustro> nathan28, not anymore...I did a binary install of nvidia (neve had problem before) but it failed into 640x480, so I uninstalled nvidia with nvidia-uninstall
<ingcomplau> msg Username register
<frustro> rebooted, got xfailsafemode pid's. rebooted SSH in, killed gdm, copied backup of xorg.conf rebooted and still get failsafe on x
<chilicuil> hi there, I'm looking for someone who could share its ~/.local/share/adium/message-styles file, it's from empathy in ubuntu 11.10 I've just delet it by accident xD
<ingcomplau> list
<napster> I don't like to use thunderbird. Can someone suggest me a good Gmail notifier which calmly stays in the notification area and get me notifications about new mails? :)
<CFHowlett> napster   search software center gmail and you'll see plenty
<ingcomplau> whois ingcomplau
<napster> CFHowlett: ok
<rghose> hi, broadcom wifi is not working on ubuntu 11.10... I can see the networks but cannot create or connect to ad-hoc networks... any help?
<tallnerd1985> Sup everyone
<frustro> nathan28, ooh, I think i know, nvidia disabled the neauvo (sp) with a conf file...I need to delete that to reenable the free driver.
<frustro> crap where are the nvidia installer logs..
<tallnerd1985> Anybody here discussing the Ubuntu on Android?
<Antares> rghose, I had the same problem. Did you google the name of your laptop + ubuntu + wifi driver? That's how I was able to get mine working. :P
<Antares> The default driver did not work for me.
<CFHowlett> rghose let's ID your wifi card - run in terminal lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 and paste
<zykotick9> tallnerd1985: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-phone - be aware it doesn't exist yet
<frustro> lol @ zykotick9 sure it does, it's just not supported yet
<tallnerd1985> Thanks, I am trying to get more info to see if my work on Webtop is the same as Ubuntu on Android
<bellman> when is support for hardy heron endin
<CFHowlett> !hardy|bellman
<ubottu> bellman: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<frustro> tallnerd1985, check on xda-developers
<bellman> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chilicuil> hi there, I'm looking for someone who could share its ~/.local/share/adium/message-styles file, it's from empathy in ubuntu 11.10 I've just delet it by accident xD
<sgo11> chrome just crashed my X ...
<tallnerd1985> frusto - I would probably get more info on the subject from a Cosmopolitan magazine
<tallnerd1985> Opposed to XDA :-)
<CFHowlett> chilicuil   logout/login, start empathy and they'll rebuild
<frustro> funny, I have ubuntu on my HD2, my touchpad and my nook-tablet.  hmm
<frustro> guess they were all wrong and I'm crazy.
<anand> hello
<CFHowlett> anand   greetings
<anand> i need help regarding wireless driver
<tallnerd1985> I have it on my Galaxy Nexus and Xoom as chroot with VNC but I am trying to find out if they are using a X server port to Android or Way land
<CFHowlett> anand   broadcom?
<chilicuil> CFHowlett: ok, got it ;), it's just than I just wanted to look at it from my windows machine
<Mayazcherquoi> So, guys (& gals). my touchpad driver stopped working (it was working before logon, and for about 15 seconds after). How do I get it working again? :-/
<afsal> is possible to install ubuntu base system from livecd ???
<CFHowlett> !mini|afsal
<ubottu> afsal: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<CFHowlett> afsal   pretty sure it's not as the process is automated...mini or alternate install give you more choice
<frustro> tallnerd1985, gotcha, There is a guy out there, AdamOutler I think he's on twitter, great resource for android ubuntu.  shoot him a message.  I think his gmail is also in his xda sig.
<afsal> ubottu: minimal cd need internet connection while installation????
<ubottu> afsal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urfr332gO> afsal, yes
<chilicuil> afsal: yep, and it will use it a lot =)
<CFHowlett> afsal   I think so ... otherwise how would you get packages...
<tallnerd1985> frustro - thanks mang
<rattatoue> afsal: minimal is the very bare bones, but as far as getting packages etc it will download those during the install from the internet. Oh Btw ubottu is a bot
<afsal> rattatoue: what is bot??
<rattatoue> afsal: means its not a real person. Just a thing that will respond whatever its programmed too
<rattatoue> afsal: for example
<rattatoue> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> afsal: bot is short for robot
<afsal> ubottu: !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<afsal> Haaa is nice......:-)
<bjrohan> can someone help with port forwarding on a DSL router
<linocisco>  How can I disable eth0 or eth1 permanently down?
<rattatoue> bjrohan: what router?
<linocisco>  How can I disable eth0 or eth1 permanently down?
<afsal> rattatoue: this is a good one...
<frustro> linocisco, clli or gui?
<bjrohan> I have a ZyXel PK5000s
<linocisco> cli
<Mayazcherquoi> How do I reinstall my touchpad drivers?
<linocisco> frustro, CLI on server
<frustro> linocisco, looking, I think it's in /etc/network/interfaces see if int ethX has a line that says auto
<goddard> heya
<bjrohan> rattatoue: The port forwarding on my Qwest dsl router is odd. I have multiple computers connected, and I want to access the ssh port on 2 of them remotely. I have the default computer set up. I wish to have incoming port 23 forwarded to port 22 of the other computer
<rattatoue> bjrohan: did you look at portforward.com? you can look up specifically your router and it tells you how to configure that
<linocisco> frustro, yes I found it is auto
<bjrohan> rattatoue: will do
<linocisco> frustro, but I disabled it with #
<chilicuil> braiam: or use https://pagekite.net/ which is *amazing*
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: what is the make and model of teh laptop?
<rghose> my wifi doesn't work (broadcom 14e4:4727) on ubuntu 11.10... ad-hoc mode cannot be set on the device... strangely, it works on the 10.04 LTS version... any help?
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: Lenovo S10e
<ActionParsnip> rghose: are there any bugs reported?
<CFHowlett> rghose   paste the output from lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Mayazcherquoi> rghose: Install proprietary/restricted drivers.
<CFHowlett> rghose   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<frustro> linocisco, not sure then, sorry, ask again maybe someone else can help.
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: is there a shortcut to disable and enable the touchpad?
<linocisco> frustro, yes. Now i restarted and it is disabled now
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: Yes. I've alreay tried that :-/
<Mayazcherquoi> But dw, I just restarted. Working all goods now :)
<frustro> linocisco, lol, yes a restart helps, net time after change ifdown NAME
<frustro> *next
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: http://lgallardo.com/en/2010/04/21/configurando-synaptics-touchpad-en-lenovo-ideapad-s10e/
<linocisco> frustro, I have two ISP links . DNS and apt-get install are ok with eth0 before. When I disabled, it is not working
<rghose> well, i did enable the drivers in the first place, else the wlan device would not be created... broadcom-sta drivers is what I had downloaded and installed
<rghose> however, on ubu 11.10 it does not help to set ad-hoc mode in the wlan interface
<frustro> what does an MTR show?
<frustro> linocisco, mtr google.com where does it die?
<linocisco> frustro, I am sorry how to test MTR to show
<linocisco> frustro, freezing
<frustro> linocisco, what about dig?
<frustro> linocisco, just dig enter
<johny9> Enter text here...hi
<johny9> hi
<johny9> i am johny
<Antares> hi
<johny9> i nee dhelp in ubuntu
<linocisco> frustro, dig = no servers could be reached
<chilicuil> ask! johny9
<urfr332gO> Antares, howdeee.
<chilicuil> lol!
<frustro> linocisco, k, mrt 4.2.2.2 lets see if you have any routing and if it's just DNS
<johny9> can we use video chat in ubuntu for yahoo messenger and skype
<johny9> without any problem or disconnections
<chipotle> hi, i restarted ubuntu after i installed it and it told me to remove the installation media, but my bios needs to select the right boot device. i selected the hard drive i think is the right one and i just get a purple screen for the past 5 minutes
<zykotick9> johny9: yahoo video might be a problem...
<johny9> what about google voice which google is providing free voice call within USA
<linocisco> frustro, no command mrt found
<frustro> linocisco, k, mtr 4.2.2.2 lets see if you have any routing and if it's just DNS
<chipotle> is this normal?
<frustro> mtr no mrt
<linocisco> frustro, the thing is I want to make sure internet still working if i disable one Network card which link to one ISP.
<ubuntu> HI
<e-frame> hi, is there any specific channel for "ubuntu for android"? or it's just mixed here?
<linocisco> frustro, I have two ISP links into two network cards eth0 and eth1. I disabled eth0 and disabled its nameserver and proxy and port in apt.conf. but still not working
<bjrohan> rasusto: Unfortunatley the site portforward shows how to forward one port to a computer. From my android phone, If I create an ssh connection on port 23, and then port forward 23 to my computers static ip address, won't it go to port 23 by default, not 22 where I want it to go?
<zykotick9> e-frame: try #ubuntu-phone
<e-frame> zykotick9: thanks, i'll try
<linocisco> e-frame, ubuntu for adroid will be better to tweak but slower loading and shutdown
<ubuntu> HI ANY ONE AVAIL... THER?
<frustro> linocisco, can you ping the gateway of eth1?
<e-frame> linocisco: is it kinda dualboot
<e-frame> ?
<johny9> what about google voice which google is providing free voice call within USA
<linocisco> e-frame, no good with dual boot if your device is with slow hardware
<linocisco> frustro, yes. I can ping gateway of eth1
<frustro> linocisco, do you have DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<ignoredthoughts> does anyone know why NetworkManager is so flawed from install
<linocisco> frustro, yes. i disabled with # to nameservers of eth0 ISP1 link. and put extra entry of ISP2's DNS servers
<pellos> how to install zend optimizer?
<linocisco> frustro, nameserver x.x.x.x and namserver y.y.y.y. two lines
<frustro> linocisco, DNS is DNS, dotn matter who servs it.  use 208.67.222.222 and 220.220 for both ISP...
<e-frame> linocisco: i mean how do you get ubuntu on android phones? do you have to choose which os you want to use like dualboot? or you can switch between them anytime you want without reboot?
<ignoredthoughts> lubuntu < linux mint XDE
<CFHowlett> e-frame   maybe ask at #ubuntu-phone
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: try wicd then
<linocisco> frustro, two ISPs are different and we got only subnetted private IPs. even DNS servers are different
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: or wifi-radar
<ignoredthoughts> did wifi-radar
<frustro> linocisco, take the cisco off your name.
<ignoredthoughts> NetworkManager was a pain to set up
<chipotle> so when i reboot ubuntu after my install i get (initramfs) after i select ubuntu from the grub menu
<frustro> linocisco, DNS is DNS
<ubuntu> how do i installed PHP in ubuntu
<icebreaker> server irc.fullnetwork.org
<chipotle> what do i do to get x working properly?
<chipotle> or what did i do wrong?
<linocisco> e-frame, I will replace android with ubuntu if ubuntu is better.
<ignoredthoughts> I like being able to boot and work
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ignoredthoughts> Lubuntu makes you work for it
<linocisco> frustro, why take cisco offf?
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: it uses the same network manager in Ubuntu...
<ignoredthoughts> ActionParsnip no no no the .cong isn't the same
<ignoredthoughts> you have to alter from false to true
<ignoredthoughts> and then it woks
<ignoredthoughts> works
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: never had an issue with it personally, maybe you have a weird wifi chip
<ignoredthoughts> Nope
<ignoredthoughts> That was set up okay
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: mine works out of the box...
<pellos> how to exit vi and save changes?
<ignoredthoughts> I had to modify the .conf file
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: are there any bugs reported?
<ignoredthoughts> nop
<ignoredthoughts> i did good too
<ignoredthoughts> i looked it up
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: I suggest you report the bug then
<ignoredthoughts> the bug has been reported solved
<ignoredthoughts> why set it up so that it installs that way then
<ignoredthoughts> it turns updown to false
<ignoredthoughts> i want it up true
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: report a new one then....
<pellos> how to exit vi and save changes?
<ignoredthoughts> action: im literally a noob
<zykotick9> pellos: ESC then wq
<ignoredthoughts> why report a bug if i'm not sure i'm reporting something useful?
<zykotick9> pellos: or ESC then x
<ignoredthoughts> my best exp was dealing with a python script
<pellos> zykotick9: is there a command to search using vi? so i will not check all the php.ini ?
<zykotick9> pellos: search forward with / and backward with ?
<ignoredthoughts> i can't explain how difficult it was to make my comp not ask for install disk
<ignoredthoughts> that was stupid
<ignoredthoughts> where do i gain access to give input?
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: it will be closed by the bug guys if it isn't valid :)
<ignoredthoughts> Action
<ubuntu> how can i use CUP s in ubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: try using TAB to complete nicks
<ignoredthoughts> this problem can't be that new
<ubuntu> how can i use CUP s in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: up to you, never had the issue personally.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: install a printer
<ActionParsnip> ignoredthoughts: i'm simply closing your PMs btw
<ubuntu> how can i use CUP s in ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> plz--plz give me ans..
<ubuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: I told you..
<CFHowlett> ubuntu install a printer
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: its a printer software, so if you install a printer you will be using it
<Dogears> Hi! Has anyone had problems with the latest Flash upgrade in Firefox and Chrome?
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: what is the problem?
<Dogears> ActionParsnip: My flash has stopped working. There was an upgrade last week and now it is not working?
<ubuntu> how to install  FTP server in ubuntu
<Dogears> ActionParsnip: It is working in Chrome?
<ubuntu> ?
<Dogears> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    thanks
<Dogears> ActionParsnip: Sorry not Chrome but Opera
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<ubuntu>  how to install  FTP server in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> ubuntu, check the link
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: why ask a question if you won't listen for replies??
<dRounse> why cant i boot when i use unetbootin? everytime i try i get a boot error
<ActionParsnip> dRounse: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dRounse> ActionParsnip no but i tried with multiple ISOs and ISOs that i have used before and they worked fine
<CFHowlett> dRounse   verifying iso integrity takes a minute or 2 - and eliminates one of many possible error points...
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | dRounse
<ubottu> dRounse: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dRounse> ok ill do it now
<mi3> Hello!
<CFHowlett> mi3   greetings
<Tommyboy> hi
<ubuntu> sorry i m using it 1 st time so i ca't understand it
<MrDD> .
<mi3> yo guys, when I load lshw from terminal it displays all the information but I need it to display only certain type of information like cache, cdrom[only the certain type]
<CFHowlett> mi3   see grep command
<mi3> okay
<ActionParsnip> mi3: try:  sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk
<mi3> ohh
<ubuntu> after going no that link tell me further step ?
<CFHowlett> *blush* much better and to the point AP.  sorry for partial info mi3
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: its all there dude
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: I recommend installing openssh-server and using sftp
<mi3> CFHowlett: I dont know how to use the grep command properly can you give an example? lets take an example of network
<kriskropd> echo "my name is kris" | grep "kris"
<CFHowlett> mi3 grep searches for a specific text string thus...
<kriskropd> or 'ifcofnig | grep HW'
<kriskropd> ifconfig*
<CFHowlett> mi3 lspc -vvnn | grep 14e4 will search output for "14e4"
<mi3> what is lspc?
<zykotick9> a typo i believe
<zykotick9> lspci
<CFHowlett> mi3 lspci
<CFHowlett> *fat finger typo*
<mi3> hmm
<kriskropd> i just got here, mi3, what are you trying to do?
<mi3> means?
<pellos> guys how can i install zend optimiser?
<mi3> trying to get some hardware information from my pc kriskropd
<ActionParsnip> CFHowlett: if you use the -i option on grep it makes it case (i)nsensitive
<ActionParsnip> mi3: if you have a desktop UI, install lshw-gtk
<CFHowlett> ActionParsnip   i'll check it out.  Thanks.
<CFHowlett> pellos see http://www.zend.com/products/guard/downloads
<dRounse> ActionParsnip the MD5 is the same
<kriskropd> mi3 there is lspci, lsusb, lscpu, df -h  ~~ lots of stuff to tell you pc info, what's your goal?
<mi3> ActionParsnip I need this lshw for my conky[love that monitor] so am figuring how to apply yhat
<pellos> CFHowlett: I saw that. I didnt understood the reference i need to add in php.ini
<mi3> ohh my goal is to display umm wait
<mi3> kriskropd, processor, north bridge, southbridge and ram
<pellos> also why i cant exit vi using esc ?
<zykotick9> pellos: wasn't programmed with that key
<kriskropd> mi3, gimme a sec , lscpu should ahve that info
<theadmin> pellos: Because that's not the exit command in vi, esc switches to normal mode. Use :q
<kriskropd> pellos, hit esc colon and either wq to write quit or q! to just quit
<chipotle> hi, when you restart ubuntu for the first tiem after you install, does it sit at a purple screen for a long period of time before it loads up?
<theadmin> chipotle: Normally no
<chipotle> looks like only 30 seconds
<chipotle> last time it took 10+ minutes and nothing happened
<mi3> !I got cpu infor from etc/cat or something
<ubottu> mi3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chipotle> how do i read an HFS+ partition (mac osx)?
<theadmin> chipotle: sudo apt-get install hfsprogs and then it should mount normally
<mi3> ubottu I did not think so
<ubottu> mi3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mi3> ubottu I did not think so
<kriskropd> mi3, cat is a program that prints the file
<mi3> umm wait i added processor variable so forget about that processor pls advice me on northbridge, southbridge and ram
<theadmin> mi3: For CPU info, use "cat /proc/cpuinfo", for RAM use "free -m"
<Dogears> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/855037/plain/
<mi3> theadmin i need the ram details like ram speed, voltage
<theadmin> mi3: Oh, huh, just a second
<mi3> also ram type like ddr2 or ddr3 theadmin
<theadmin> mi3: cat /proc/meminfo
<kriskropd> TIL , check /proc more often :D
<chipotle> theadmin: how do i get permissions to copy to another hdd (it's ext4) i got an error say i don't have permission
<theadmin> chipotle: Mount it properly
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> who could help me setup proxy server with two ISP link making failover?
<theadmin> mi3: Also, "sudo dmidecode --type 17 | less"
<chipotle> theadmin: and my sudo passwd is the same passwd as my user account?
<theadmin> chipotle: Sure
<chipotle> theadmin: is there a way i can change it?
<DansTheMan> How do I get a list of all recently installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: you need to remove those packages then just install adobe-installer   from the partner repo
<pellos> I entered a file using vi how can i write in that file now ?
<Dogears> Thanks
<theadmin> chipotle: You need to change your user password
<Xanthippus> Heeey
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: you have 2 flash plugins installed as well as some old config stuff from flashplugin-downloader 32bit
<fairuz_> pellos: ctrl + I
<mi3> ohh thanks a lot theadmin
<fairuz_> pellos: shift + I
<zykotick9> fairuz_: what?
<mi3> how do you end that? theadmin
<theadmin> mi3: Kill less? Just hit escape or q
<mi3> ohh thanks theadmin
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: http://paste.ubuntu.com/855046/
<zykotick9> pellos: perhaps running "vimtutor" would be beneficial for you
<mi3> the thing is it requires sudo everytime so how do I set it in conky theadmin?
<kriskropd> ^
<DansTheMan> How do I get a list of all recently installed packages (using 11.10 terminal)?
<ActionParsnip> DansTheMan: check the back end of /var/log/dpkg.log
<Dogears> ActionParsnip:  Thanks for your help. That is fantastic.
<theadmin> mi3: There are many ways you could approach that. Simpliest is: redirect the output to a file, and print that file in conky
<DansTheMan> ActionParsnip: Sorry? :S
<pellos> and i last question what thats mean PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/imap.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0 ?
<mi3> okay, should i try pre_exec sudo in that conky? will that work?
<CFHowlett> ActionParsnip   now THAT is some good foo-fu!  I've been wanting to know my installed package list for  a while!
<zykotick9> DansTheMan: you might also want to check if you have a /var/log/apt/history.log
<theadmin> pellos: ini comments normally start with ";", not "#".
<fox_> hello
<pellos> theadmin: is this error something to worry about?
<DansTheMan> zykotick9: No, I don't. But I do have a dpkg log.
<fox_> im not broadcasting my ip am i?
<DansTheMan> How can I filter out installed programs only and display it in terminal? :S
<theadmin> pellos: Well... you should really fix the file. Right now it's nothing, but sometime later it might cause trouble
<mi3> theadmin?
<theadmin> DansTheMan: dpkg -L
<mi3> should i try pre_exec sudo in that conky? will that work?
<DansTheMan> * fox_ (~fox@cpe-098-122-023-091.sc.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<pellos> theadmin how can i fix the file? and how it is possible to be broken if i never touch it ?
<DansTheMan> theadmin: Needs at least one package argument :-/
<fox_> hello?
<mi3> Hi!
<DansTheMan> Hi fox_
<fox_> yay
<san> please help me
<_nullthree> hello everyone
<mi3> wth?
<mi3> hehehehe
<fox_> im at the point where i need help from a guru as they say
<zykotick9> DansTheMan: "dpkg -l"
<DansTheMan> zykotick9: Ah :P
<mi3> guru hoja shuru
<mi3> hehe
<DansTheMan> zykotick9: Okay, how can I sort that by date? :P
<theadmin> DansTheMan: Err, pardon me, "dpkg -l"
<san> please help me i tried to install burg yesterday but it dint work so i tried removing it but now its themes autum and magic are not getting removed i cant install any other software saying i have held broken packages
<zykotick9> DansTheMan: dates aren't included in "dpkg -l" so you can't
<DansTheMan> theadmin: All goods :)
<DansTheMan> Yeah I realise :-/
<fox_> would anyone like to help me?
<mi3> why dont u ask the question,ehh?
<san> i tried some code configure -a which was in forums even tried -f for brute force but nothing seems to be working
<fox_> i dont know the rules about asking
<CFHowlett> fox_   ask the questions plz
<soreau> ! ask | fox_
<DansTheMan> zykotick9 & theadmin: Found this: http://distilledb.com/blog/archives/date/2009/06/30/getting-a-list-of-recently-installed-packages-in-ubuntu.page , but, it doesn't list any contents :(
<ubottu> fox_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dRounse> im going to set up my server, i have 2.5 gb of ram total for my desktop and server, should i use 1 gb in my server or 512 mb
<fox_> ok sorry hehe
<kriskropd> fox_ just be polite, its kind of a free for all in here
<fox_> im having trouble with netcat
<fox_> the netcat term on windows keeps closing
<mi3> why does ubottu not have an operator status in this channel?
<fox_> i have both linux and windows, but netcat isnt working on windows well
<CFHowlett> mi3   ops are present
<ubuntu> how to resolve the problem when i start the redhat 5 it ask for date and time after putting this info i want to c:/  every time
<theadmin> mi3: She's just a bot and she doesn't kick users... Why would she need an op status?
<san> please kindly help i tried installing BURG but it dint install it had some sub process error then i tried to remove it but it is not getting removed now i am stuck tried everything including deleting folders, config -a, -f but nothing works
<CFHowlett> ubuntu redhat? ...
<soreau> fox_: How is that a ubuntu question? Perhaps you should try #windows
<ubuntu> ya
<fox_> i know i know...
<mi3> okay why do we need 3 floodbots? isn't one enough?
<fox_> but with wine and such the lines are blurring, eh?
<kriskropd> fox_ not really no
<theadmin> mi3: That's more of a question for #ubuntu-irc , not here
<fox_> its not windows im interested in tho
<urfr332gO> san, where did you get burg from?
<soreau> fox_: No. This is the official ubuntu support channel. Problems with netcat on windows is in no way a ubuntu issue
<pellos> is there a command to see if i am runnin 64 bit linux ?
<mi3> thanks
<apporc> Hi, hackers. anyone know the function of 'host' in dhcpd's configuration file?
<zykotick9> pellos: "uname -m" to check kernel
<theadmin> pellos: uname -m
<pellos> ok i am using 64
<fox_> well, i could use some help with netcat for linux
<san> urfr332g0, i saw in the site then added repo ppa then sudo update and install
<apporc> Hi, hackers. anyone know the function of 'host' in dhcpd's configuration file? Does it determine the hostname or something else for those clients?
<soreau> ! ask | fox_
<ubuntu> plz reply
<san> now i tried installing many softwares even upgrading but it says i have held broken packages
<fox_> i need to talk privately with someone who knows netcat, ssh, ect;
<soreau> fox_: No, you don't. Try ##networking
<san> tried repairing clean confiure -a, -f, nothing working
<fox_> ty
<chipotle> what applications can i use to use ubuntu as a file server?
<san> even tried removing manualy all folders but dint work
<soreau> fox_: or ##linux
<theadmin> chipotle: Any FTP server pretty much
<pellos> Guys and a last question.. i installed zend optimiser version 2.2 i need to install version 3
<san> urfr332g0, i installed super boot manager
<chipotle> theadmin: local
<pellos> what i do in such a case ?
<kriskropd> chipotle, or samba or nfs
<pellos> install in a same way the new version?
<chipotle> theadmin: well, is there a good file manager to view files across various hard drives
<chipotle> kriskropd: yeah, but is there an interface/application to make it easy?
<urfr332gO> san, use the tab complete of nics. run sudo apt-get purge burg-pc burg-common  that will remove it completly then run sudo grub-instal /dev/sdX      the X is the hd your putting grub 2 back in the mbr then run sudo updte-grub
<san> urfr332g0, is there anyway that i can go back? anything like system restore?
<kriskropd> chipotle depending ont he protocol, i like Gigolo on my netbook
<theadmin> chipotle: Uhm... pcmanfm, nautilus, any file manager?
<ubuntu> koee hai...
<mi3> hu na ubuntu
<san> urfr332g0, u are not getting point my friend my grub2 is running perfectly but burg is not removed properly so it is broken
<chipotle> where are mounted volumes in ubuntu? /mnt?
<urfr332gO> san, this is all from inside the running ubuntu the sdX should be sda or sdb depending on what the hd is, no partition number
<san> urfr332g0, i dont have problem in booting
<mi3> bolna ubuntu
<step_offset> chipotle: /media/
<Jordan_U> san: Can you pastebin the ouptu of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<fidel> chipotle: that depends on the user basically
<fidel> at least in case you mount manually
<step_offset> chipotle: in general they are mounted by pmount
<san> Jordan_u, ok giveme 1 min
<kriskropd> chipotle, wherever you moutn them, /mnt /media, Gigolo is more temporary so itll put them in ~/.gvfs
<kriskropd> mount*
<urfr332gO> san correction  sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  I left out the second l
<ActionParsnip> san: how is burg still around, what imact is it having?
<san> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/bgpCAQvj
<san> http://pastebin.com/bgpCAQvj
<fox_> not much help there...
<fox_> hmm
<san> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/bgpCAQvj
<soreau> fox_: You might have to be patient or try ##linux
<fox_> i tried both
<ubuntu> i m putting it again plz .... how to resolve the problem when i start the redhat 5 it ask for date and time after putting this info i want to c:/  every time
<soreau> fox_: Remember to ask your question and don't ask to ask or else you likely will not get a response
<CFHowlett> ubuntu ask #redhat
<DansTheMan> Soo, how can I get a list of installed packages that are sorted by date?
<ubuntu> ok
<san> urfr332g0:  sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<san> Installation finished. No error reported.
<cromag> fox_: you havnt asked a real question yet have you ?
<ubuntu> yes
<san> ActionParsnip: please help what do i do
<Jordan_U> san: OK. What is the output of "sudo apt-get remove burg-theme-autumn burg-theme-magic"?
<san> Jordan_U: i have tried it but still doing for you
<Jordan_U> san: I already know it will fail, I'd just like the output in case it's revealing.
<fox_> i cant send to ##linux
<DansTheMan> Soo, how can I get a list of installed packages that are sorted by date?
<Jordan_U> !register | fox_
<ubottu> fox_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<san> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/KHzpKbab
<lewis1711> can I install a fresh version of ubuntu without wiping my $HOME folder? my installation is broken I think since I can't upgrade distributions
<lewis1711> and I have no external harddrives I can use to back up
<CFHowlett> lewis1711   yes
<san> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/KHzpKbab
<san> urfr332g0: http://pastebin.com/KHzpKbab
<fox_> ty
<Kartagis> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 124 kB
<CFHowlett> lewis1711   wait - it depends
<sgo11> DansTheMan, I think you can use ubuntu software center.
<CFHowlett> lewis1711   is your /home is its own partition or a sub-part of the ubuntu root partition...
<DansTheMan> sgo11: Via terminal :-/
<chipotle> is the best way to transfer over 1tb of data from one drive to another the cp -r command? i want to set it and make sure it works so when i wake up, it is done
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: grep 'status installed' /var/log/dpkg.log | awk '{print $5}'
<lewis1711> CFHowlett:
<ubuntu> waiting for reply..
<lewis1711> whoops
<sgo11> DansTheMan, ok then. not sure.
<CFHowlett> lewis1711   if its own part, do not format /home and you should be OK on reinstall.
<san> Jordan_U: i cannot install or upgrade any other software via internet or through deb file :( i think i will i have to wait for 12.04 then do a format and install
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: Not perfect (packages could have been removed after being installed), but should give you a general idea.
<lewis1711> CFHowlett: it's not its own partition :( which is the ubuntu default
<san> ActionParsnip: i cannot install or upgrade any other software via internet or through deb file :( i think i will i have to wait for 12.04 then do a format and install
<san> urfr332g0: i cannot install or upgrade any other software via internet or through deb file :( i think i will i have to wait for 12.04 then do a format and install
<CFHowlett> lewis1711   not to worry.  is your ubuntu still working?
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Oh :-/ That's a bummer. but, thank you nonetheless :)
<fox_> cannot change nickname while banned on channel?
<fox_> egh
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: Why do you want this list?
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: There's uninstalled ones on there? :S
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Cos' Ubuntu won't start the window manager
<lewis1711> CFHowlett: yes it functions, but it's stuck at 10.08
<DansTheMan> This is the second time today, and the second install.
<chipotle> so, how do i mount hard drives, e.g. sdb1?
<DansTheMan> I don't want to reinstall again.
<chipotle> what do i need to do?
<CFHowlett> lewis1711   see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: What are you trying to do to solve that?
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: I think it may be from some application I installed.
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: Start by describing your original problem in detail. It's likely that we'll be able to find a better way of solving the problem.
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: But I forgot what I installed just before I reboot :P
<DansTheMan> Oh okay.
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Well, the boot splash disappears and the following comes up:
<san> Jordan_U: is there anyway i can go back? undo all what i did yesterday?
<chipotle> and when i try copying over a file i get permission denied, because i didn't create them on this current machine, i took them from another machine... what do i do to get around this?
<urfr332gO> san, as far as fixing the burg thing you don't have to install. Whats going on with the upgrade or installs it is usually a basic fix?
<ubuntu> ok i m going...... to quit
<Jordan_U> san: Not a specific "go back to yesterday" command, no (though something like that is actually being worked on using btrfs snapshots).
<DansTheMan> "* PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions. \n saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned \n [ OK ] \t * Starting anac(h)ronistic cron \n [ OK ] * Stopping anac(h)oristic cron \n [ OK ]"
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: ^
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: And it just stops right there, unable to start lightdm (restarting doesn't help)
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: Can you get to a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+F1?
<san> Jordan_U: lols sorry but sad there is and option is windows named System Restore
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: That's where I'm at :P
<kriskropd> chipotle, you likely have permissions mixed up and given to different people, when you move the files, make sure to use 'sudo' to do it as root
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: What happens when you run "sudo service lightdm restart"?
<san> urfr332g0: sorry i dint get what you are trying to tell
<humungulous> system restore in windows is a joke san
<chipotle> kriskropd: so if i sudo it, what will the permissions be changed to?
<chipotle> kriskropd: i want to make sure when i do sudo cp -r it works so when i wake up, it is finished
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: "restart: unknown instance"
<humungulous> no one uses it
<san> humungulous: why
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: But I've just been doing "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart"
<kriskropd> chiptole, it wont change them, it will just override them because sudo can do anything :)
<humungulous> because you fix a problem that presents itself
<kriskropd> sudo substitues your user to root powers, root is like the god inside your linux
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: You should not do that. You should use "sudo service foo {start,stop,restart,foo}
<k1llj0y> how do i use man chown?
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: When doing that, it flashes back to the main tab thingy (dunno the name, default Ctrl+Shift+F7), and the same thing (nothing new is printed)
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: I did it on my previous install, not this one though
<san> humungulous: i dint get you but still there shud be a restore option in ubuntu
<chipotle> kriskropd: well, should i chown the files to myself first?
<chipotle> how do i find out what group i am in?
<mobhero> hi
<ryoshihono> mobhero: hello how do i install my sound car?
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: Reboot and tell me what happens when you use "sudo service lightdm restart" (if that's not too much trouble).
<CFHowlett> san   you have a dell?
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: No, all goods :) I just don't want to have to go through another reinstall :P
<san> CFHolett: no just my moniter is of dell and that doesnt matter i guess
<kriskropd> chipotle, you don't have to chown the files... are you moving a /home directory to another drive or somethign else?
<DansTheMan> (which involves taking out the hard drive, and putting it in another laptop) :P
<san> CFHowlett: why what happened
<chipotle> kriskropd: it is a drive out of my mac laptop, i want to copy it to this larger drive on my ubuntu machine
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: I think it has to do with me installing the medibuntu repositories.
<CFHowlett> san DELL has restore creator in the software center - I've used it and it works...
<san> Jordan_U: is there anyway i can force delete or uninstall those 2 themes they ruined my OS
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: If you don't want to spend time on a tangent that's OK, but why do you have to put the hard drive in another laptop to re-install?
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: It's a netbook, has no disc drive, and I have no live USB I can use :P
<san> CFHowlett: Thanks anyways but i dont have dell pc i think i will wait for 12.04 release and make a clean install
<kriskropd> then yeah, 'sudo cp -r /whatever /mnt/sdb1' will move wherever that drive of yours is to the sdb1 (which i assume is your larger drive)
<humungulous> DansTheMan: thats what pxe boot is for, or usb
<CFHowlett> san   probably a good idea...
<san> urfr322g0: is there anyway i can force delete or uninstall those 2 themes?
<DansTheMan> humungulous: I don't think this netbook supports pxe boot
<kriskropd> chipotle, you are only copying the files, not modifying them
<humungulous> DansTheMan: you got a 1gb usb stick
<DansTheMan> But, I've never tried or set up a pxe boot :P
<DansTheMan> humungulous: Nope.
<chipotle> kriskropd: i tried to copy and i'm still getting a permission denied
<san> ActionParsnip: is there anyway i can force remove those 2 themes?
<humungulous> wonk wonk
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Same thing, "restart: Unknown instance:"
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: You still have enough of a working system to loop boot an Ubuntu install iso from the internal hard drive :) (but there are no guides that I am aware of that detail this process completely).
<humungulous> DansTheMan: you got $3
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Is there a way I can go without having to reinstall? :p
<kriskropd> chiptole, maybe i need more info :)
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: Probably.
<DansTheMan> humungulous: Yes. But this is the second install it's happened to me.
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: What if you just run "sudo service lightdm start"?
<san> Jordan_U: how is it that my grub is running fine and burg is not removed?
<chipotle> kriskropd: when i copy it, it still says owned by root and i can't access it...
<chipotle> so then what, kriskropd ?
<DansTheMan> Probability states it will probably happen over and over again
<Jordan_U> san: It's only the package which is not removed.
<kriskropd> chipotle, sudo wont let you move root files around?
<san> Jordan_U: anyway i can force remove? manually delete files? uninstall? something?????
<Jordan_U> san: We may be able to do some ugly hacks to get the packages removed.
<chipotle> kriskropd: the file i am taking it from isn't a root file; the file was made on an entirely diferent computer and network
<san> Jordan_U: what does that mean?
<kriskropd> chipotle, I don't see how that should make the file immovable if it is being accessed by your machine by root
<chipotle> kriskropd: i moved it but i can't access it because now it is owned by root
<Jordan_U> san: First, and hopefully this is all that needs to be done (but not likely) try running "sudo mkdir -p /boot/burg/locale/" then "sudo apt-get -f install".
<chipotle> so how do i change it to be owned by my user ?
<humungulous> chipotle: so maniuplate it via sudo
<kriskropd> chiptole, I'm not sure then, if you can't do it with sudo, something is very weird :P
<urfr332gO> Jordan_U, if it is the ppa install unless it is fragmented and standard remove works or just go into nautilus a root and remove it it is just a version of grub2 is all
<step_offset> chipotle: chown
<humungulous> chipotle: sudo chown <somefile> <youruser>
<san> what if i delete all such files from my pc? i go to places where it is installed and delete manualy? deleting files willl work? it works in windows sometimes some corrupt software can be manually deleted
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Do you think Medibuntu is the cause?
<Jordan_U> urfr332gO: That sentence did not make sense to me. Could you please rephrase it?
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: I doubt it, but it's possible.
<mosno> why does unity2d show 4 workspaces in a 2x2 layout when clicking the workspaces dock icon, but when using the keyboard it is a 1x4 row?
<chipotle> humungulous: and can i do that before i copy the files via sudo?
<Jordan_U> san: No, the problem you have right now is more with the package manager being in an incosistent state (because of poorly written packages) than any problem with the files installed by the packages.
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: I used this guide to install the repository: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php , instead of the more simpler way using Ubuntu's GUI.
<urfr332gO> Jordan_U, it is normally removed with sudo apt-get purge burg-pc burg-common, or just go to where its at in root and remove it.
<humungulous> chipotle: i missed the earlier part of the conversation so i lack context
<urfr332gO> Jordan_U, burg is grub 2 in drag basically.
<chipotle> humungulous: i have a hard drive from a different machine, different network and different users that i want to copy the entire contents over to my ubuntu machine and specific hard drive...
<humungulous> chipotle: what kind of filesystem
<san> Jordan_U: ok but still any way? i tried clean but dint work any way to clean package manager?
<humungulous> chipotle: do you want to do it over the network or physically cable it in
<humungulous> im missing all this
<Jordan_U> urfr332gO: The problem is that san has packages burg-theme-autumn burg-theme-magic which are half configured. These half configured packages cannot be removed due to errors in the postins / postrm scripts and that is breaking dpkg as a whole.
<chipotle> humungulous: both drives are inside my server
<humungulous> ok
<Jordan_U> san: Did you see my previous suggestion with mkdir -p?
<humungulous> so
<chipotle> humungulous: hfs+ (mac) to my ext4 fs in the ubuntu box
<humungulous> chipotle: steps are (1) mount the filesystem using the mount command
<humungulous> chipotle: (2) copy the files with cp -r
<san> urfr332g0: and now i am feeling very guilty why i tried to replace simple grub with some graphical burg
<san> Jordan_U: yes
<humungulous> chipotle: (3) then you can umount the foreign filesystem
<Jordan_U> san: Did you try it?
<humungulous> chipotle: (4) then you can change permissions and ownerships of your copied content using chmod and chown as necessary
<noodlr> hi
<urfr332gO> Jordan_U, cool your more experienced here.
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Damn, same thing :(
<doc-saintly> I have a 3tb external drive i'm trying to use as the backup for a DD operation, but it keeps saying permission denied even though I'm using sudo
<DansTheMan> :'(
<doc-saintly> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: you can edit the postrm files to be logically ineffective. I believe there are guides for removing stubborn packages. You essentially just have an empty if statement and the set -e
<kieppie> hi all. how stable/unstable is 12.04? I have a desktop system I want to set up that I'll be using as my primary for a while & need to know if it's stable enough for daily use?
<chipotle> humungulous: so one big chown would be fine?
<humungulous> chipotle: chown -R will recurse
<step_offset> 12.04 is out?
<kriskropd> doc-saintly, you did mount it first right?
<llutz_> kieppie: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<ActionParsnip> doc-saintly: is the dest mounted?
<san> http://pastebin.com/NJ699Xcg
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I know, and I plan to do that next if needed.
<kieppie> sweet - thanks
<san> do you know i know how this happened
<humungulous> chipotle: probably ideally you mount the foreign volume read-only and dont manipulate the contents until youve made your copy
<doc-saintly> Hrm, I thought dd was at the device level?
<san> i dint do it purposefully
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: cool, glad you are aware. Too much to type on my phone
<Jordan_U> san: Looks good. Now try "sudo apt-get remove burg-theme-autumn burg-theme-magic" again.
<noodlr> I'm using the Unity desktop for Ubuntu 11.10, and for some reason I cannot get the keyboard shortcut Ctrl + Alt + T to respond. I've tried assigning other key-combinations to Terminal, under keyboard shortcut, but they do not work either. I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed on another machine and I use Unity there too, but the keyboard shortcut works there... Anybody have any ideas as to potential causes...?
<kriskropd> doc-saintly, dd converts adn copies files within a filesystem, meaning it has to be mounted first :)
<doc-saintly> kirkland: mmm, AFAIK dd is not aware of "files"
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: install guake and you can have the ter
<llutz_> doc-saintly: dd copies blocks, those can be files or just raw-stuff
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: what is the exact command you are using?
<noodlr> ActionParsnip, guake?
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: the terminal hide and show with F12 (by default)
<san> http://pastebin.com/bShzSvh3
<noodlr> ah
<san> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/bShzSvh3
<doc-saintly> sudo dd if=/dev/md0 bs=4k | pigz > /dev/sdk
<doc-saintly> @ flintwingel
<san> urfr322g0: http://pastebin.com/bShzSvh3
<san> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/bShzSvh3
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: ever play quake, halflife or wolfenstein?
<llutz_> doc-saintly: you cannot traverse > with sudo, use tee or just a plain root-shell sudo -i
<zykotick9> doc-saintly: sudo can't cross pipes |
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: the sudo applies only to the dd, not the pigz
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Are you present? :-/
<doc-saintly> how do I use the tee llutz_ ?
<Jordan_U> san: Still looking good. Now let's see if we can finish with "sudo apt-get purge burg burg-common".
<noodlr> ActionParsnip, yeah played quake/half-life etc. but was confused by guake...
<noodlr> I thought it was some ubuntu app
<chipotle> does anyone know how to mount an hfs+ partition? i've googled but i get error messages when i try to mount...
<chipotle> i'm wondering what i'm missing
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: did you ever use the dropdown console during the game?
<Jordan_U> chipotle: What error message?
<DansTheMan> Are you ignoring me? :/
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: it is an ubuntu app
<san> Jordan_U: ok i admit i installed super boot manager then went to burg then just looked but dint install it then went to themes there i double clicked 1 then 2 BURG themes i just did it to view but it got installed and at that time burg was not installed then i tried installing burg but dint work this is where problem started first i had to install burg then themes
<noodlr> ActionParsnip, not that I recall, I just blasted stuff until I died
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: No, just trying to support too many people at once (and not just in this channel :)
<DansTheMan> Oh okay, apologies
<noodlr> ActionParsnip, ah, I see... I'm just running guake right now
<san> urfr322g0: sudo apt-get purge burg burg-common
<llutz_> doc-saintly: you plan to write gzipped content to a raw-device? how do you plan to restore it?
<zykotick9> chipotle: i've never mounted an hfs partition in my life, but i've seen mention that journalling must be turned off (using Apple, before you can mount in gnu/linux)
<noodlr> ActionParsnip, does it take terminal profiles?
<humungulous> chipotle: sudo mount -t hfsplus <dev>
<san> Jordan_U: Do you want all grub2 files to be removed from /boot/grub?
<doc-saintly> llutz_: no idea. following directions mostly. I have a 3tb raid that lost its partition, and the only backup I have is ~13gb smaller than the raid.
<chipotle> Jordan_U: just says thatit is wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1
<humungulous> er
<san> urfr322g0: sudo apt-get purge burg burg-common
<humungulous> chipotle: sudo mount -t hfsplus <dev> <mountpoint>
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: ok well guake is a terminal app that drops from the top on shortcut, you can type a long command, press F12 and it will hide
<doc-saintly> so before letting fsck have its way with my raid i was advised to back it up
<kriskropd> chiptole 'apt-cache search hfs' shows some stuff, could use 'hfsutils' maybe, but like zykotick9, i never messed with HFS+ partitions before
<chipotle> zykotick9: it mounts automagically in ubuntu, but not manually
<san> urfr322g0: ok i admit i installed super boot manager then went to burg then just looked but dint install it then went to themes there i double clicked 1 then 2 BURG themes i just did it to view but it got installed and at that time burg was not installed then i tried installing burg but dint work this is where problem started first i had to install burg then themes
<ehsan_> Hi today I found the amazing beep command to play a song with given frequencies.because university pc's dont have speakers is there any way that I can listen normal audio (like a music or the system audio) through internal speaker?
<zykotick9> chipotle: ok, then ignore me ;)
<Jordan_U> chipotle: Are you sure that it's really a valid hfsplus partition? Can you mount it in OSX? Do you have the right device name?
<sgo11> hi, a newbie question regarding mail server. If I setup postfix, can postfix both send and receive email to my mailbox? Do I really need to setup other servers like dovecot? What I want is sending email and receiving email to mailbox. that's all. is only postfix enough for handling this job? thanks.
<llutz_> doc-saintly: i'm not sure but i think that won't work this way
<chipotle> humungulous: that's what i am doing, sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdc1 /osx
<chipotle> Jordan_U: yes, yes, yes
<llutz_> doc-saintly: create a filesystem on that /dev/sdk and write your gzipped backup into a file
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: you can bring it back with F12 and check it, or run more commands etc. Dead handy and supports tabs
<chipotle> at least according to disk utility in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ehsan_: Not with anything close to reasonable quality, no.
<san> Jordan_U: REPLY! Do you want all grub2 files to be removed from /boot/grub?
<humungulous> chipotle: what if you add -o ro
<humungulous> chipotle: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o ro <dev> <mountpoint>
<doc-saintly> llutz_: well i was having trouble getting Ubuntu to format it in the first place :\ And, what FS should I use with a 3TB file?
<san> Jordan_U: Terminal is asking in gui
<ehsan_> I don't care about the quality is it possible technically?
<llutz_> doc-saintly: ext4, xfs
<Jordan_U> ehsan_: Think back to the days of DOS and the audio from those games. That's the best you can get, and you won't get results that good from trying to converting normal audio files.
<Kartagis> hi
<san> Jordan_U: if i click yes i fear my grub will be deleted and i wont be able to boot again
<Jordan_U> ehsan_: Yes, it's technically possible. Almost certainly not worth doing though :)
<Kartagis> why doesn't 'sudo echo "nameserver x.x.x.x" > /etc/resolv.conf work as a user?
<san> Jordan_U: YES OR NO
<noodlr> ActionParsnip, it looks quite powerful, seems to have a lot of customisation scope too... but why doesn't Ctrl + Alt + T work? that's really bizarre
<Jordan_U> san: Please be patient.
<chipotle> humungulous: same error
<san> Jordan_U: sorry...
<Jordan_U> san: Click yes. I will help you ensure that your system will still boot afterward.
<humungulous> chipotle: requires further research then
<llutz_> Kartagis: echo nameserver x.x.x.x |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<san> Jordan_U: THanks
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: not sure dude, sorry
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Let me know when you're finished, please :)
<Jordan_U> san: You're welcome.
<allu2> Kartagis: i guess your trying to pipe the echo command ran as root to the file as user
<san> Jordan_U: done
<san> Jordan_U: finished without errors
<Kartagis> llutz_: then I will not get Permission denied?
<hex20dec1> san: you can always rebuild master boot either way.
<ActionParsnip> ehsan_: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490771
<srini> hi
<llutz_> Kartagis: nope, your sudo won't cross the >, thats why you get the denied error
<Jordan_U> san: I recommend you run ppa-purge now, which will ensure that no packages from that ppa are still installed, and will then remove the ppa from your apt sources.
<flintwingel> Kartagis: teh redirect > is setup by the shell before the sudo is run so it has the perms of teh user
<allu2> Kartagis: long way to do it is to do first sudo -s and then the echo thingy
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | san
<san> hex20dec1: i know but i dont know the way or commands
<ubottu> san: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Kartagis> llutz_: okay thanks
<san> Jordan_U: which ppa?
<chipotle> humungulous: i figured out a work around, thanks!
<humungulous> chipotle: what did you do
<chipotle> will sudo cp -R not fail for any file, i.e., i don't need an r flag in there too?
<Kartagis> allu2: I'm trying to do it on crontab
<Jordan_U> san: The ppa containing BURG.
<chipotle> so if i go and copy over 1tb of data, i won't wake up disappointed that it got stuck at some file 10mb into it
<allu2> Kartagis: ah ok, perhaps a shell script and cron to run it?
<san> Jordan_U: sorry yesterday did many installations dont know which one is of BURG how do i find
<okram> Hi guys how life
<Kartagis> how can I make sure network-manager kicks in BEFORE cron does?
<llutz_> Kartagis: theres no need to use sudo in crontabs, use system crontab
<flintwingel> Kartagis: sudo bash -c "echo x.x.x.x > /etc/resolv.conf"
<noodlr> ActionParsnip, thanks for the guake tip mate :)
<Jordan_U> san: "apt-cache policy burg" should tell you what repository it came from.
<kmdm> Hey guys, if I have a jaunty box... would it be fair/sane to dist-upgrade to karmic (via old-releases.ubuntu.com) to get to lucid? (since do-release-upgrade won't go jaunty to lucid)
<allu2> Kartagis: can't you specify the nameserver via networkmanager?
<noodlr> exit
<Jordan_U> !eol | kmdm
<ubottu> kmdm: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Flannel> kmdm: yes, that's the way you'd do it.
<ActionParsnip> noodlr: the kde equiv is yakuake. Should be default imho
<san> Jordan_U: burg:
<san>   Installed: (none)
<san>   Candidate: 1.98+20100623-2.3
<san>   Version table:
<san>      1.98+20100623-2.3 0
<FloodBot1> san: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DansTheMan> lol
<chipotle> how do you use tab complete when you come across two similar file names with a space in it, e.g. /media/Test1 and /media/Test 1 -- if you want to tab complete to the latter, Test 1, what do you do?
<doc-saintly> llutz_: SO I finally got Disk Utility to think about formatting the external drive, how do I check the progress?
<Kartagis> allu2: I can, but I switch from time to time
<chipotle> something with backslash?
<humungulous> chipotle: yes, prefix backslash
<hex20dec1> Question, I'm configuring my BIND server and it states to enter subdomains that I currently do not have set up, i.e: ns1.mydomain.com. Do I need to create these subdomains?
<allu2> Kartagis: hum ok, so simple scrip you could run to change nameserver would sound easier
<Jordan_U> san: Please use pastebin for anything more than one line.
<kriskropd> chipotle /media/Test\ 1\ --
<san> chipotle: ?
<allu2> so it would change only when needed
<san> Jordan_U: i am sorry
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: escape the space.  cd /media/Test\ 1
<san> humungulous: ?
<zykotick9> chipotle: /media/Test\ <TAB> should work
<humungulous> san ?
<kmdm> Jordan_U: Flannel: Ta for the answers :)
<chipotle> got it, thanks!
<Kartagis> allu2: I did that, but I was wondering why I was getting Permission denied when I tried to run it on console
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: I can't think of anything at the moment. As a work around you could try installing GDM, but it's entirely possible that the problem is with X or some other subsystem rather than lightdm.
<Kartagis> how can I make sure network-manager kicks in BEFORE cron does?
<Jordan_U> kmdm: You're welcome.
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Okay. so, sudo apt-get install gdm? :S
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: change the number at the start of the symlink in the /etc/c.x folders
<Jordan_U> DansTheMan: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Rc.x   sorry
<doc-saintly> How long should it take to format a 3tb drive to Ext4?
<allu2> Kartagis: i'm not sure i understand what you really want to do, you need to use two different nameservers from time to time and you try to use cron to do what?
<ActionParsnip> doc-saintly: depends on interface, spindle speed and many other factors
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Now I'm not connected to the itnernet for some reason :-/
<doc-saintly> is there a way to check the progress?
<Kartagis> allu2: on reboot, revert the resolv.conf
<doc-saintly> ActionParsnip: it's not like it has to write all 3tb of data right?
<jadoe> I managed to brake automatic asking for root password somehow. When I click in install in the Software Center, nothing happens. When I launch Synaptic without gksudo, nothing happens. Only manually starting with gksudo works. With gksudo fonts are broken in Software Center, though. How do I fix that?
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855049/
<ActionParsnip> doc-saintly: depends what options you used
<allu2> Kartagis: ah, how about a script that changes the nameserver and adding it to autostart?
<Jordan_U> san: I'm going to be gone for about an hour, maybe more. Hopefully someone else can walk you through ppa-purge.
<doc-saintly> ActionParsnip: I'm using the Disk Utility
<hex20dec1> Question, I'm configuring my BIND server and it states to enter subdomains that I currently do not have set up, i.e: ns1.mydomain.com. Do I need to create these subdomains?
<san> Jordan_U: Thanks anyways
<san> Jordan_U: but
<san> Jordan_U: hey wat about my gub
<san> Jordan_U: will i be able to boot again
<barramundi> YO NIGGA FREE BITCOINS http://bit.ly/4kzYKr
<ActionParsnip> jadoe: what files have you been messing with?
<ActionParsnip> jadoe: ubuntu has no root pass either..
<humungulous> hex20dec1: noone must know
<ActionParsnip> doc-saintly: not sure dude. Just let it play. Read a book :-)
<doc-saintly> ActionParsnip: ah, it's done now :) So how would you modify the DD command?
<ActionParsnip> doc-saintly: to achieve what?
<doc-saintly> to use DD to backup a drive with compression onto the EXT4 FS I just made
<doc-saintly> I need to use compression in the stream because the destination drive is slightly smaller than the original. I would also like to be able to track progress :)
<Jordan_U> san: Almost certainly yes. And to be sure we can check with qemu. Do you have qemu installed? (if not, "sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm")
<Ben64> doc-saintly: 3TB is slightly smaller?
<ActionParsnip> doc-saintly: if your system uses ext3 you can do all that with partimage
<doc-saintly> they're ~13gb off
<doc-saintly> ActionParsnip: the problem is the partition "disappeared" on my raid
<doc-saintly> I want to do a DD backup of it before I try fsck
<allu2> dd-rescue?
<humungulous> doc-saintly: more appropriate to use cloning/imaging tools for that than dd
<san> Jordan__U: then
<Ben64> doc-saintly: its gonna be hugely cpu intensive
<ActionParsnip> doc-saintly: then dd_rescue may help. Takes an image of the filesystem. Why didn't you backup BEFORE?
<humungulous> partimage
<monk13> hello all, im sure this is a very common problem but not sure how to fix. I have ubuntu installed on a VirtualBox vm. I wanted to turn off GUI so i did based on some googling: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'  but it still starts up in GUI login.
<zykotick9> !text | monk13
<allu2> doc-saintly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive
<ubottu> monk13: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> monk13: just add the boot option: text
<monk13> cool thanks guys. i'll check it out.. should i not have removed gdm then? should i restore it?
<san> Jordan_U: what is the command for qemu
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: doc-saintly: I would recommend GNU ddrescue over dd_rescue (they are not the same). GNU ddrescue is in the "gddrescue" package.
<zykotick9> monk13: FYI ubuntu 11.10 doesn't use gdm, thus the failure of your command
<doc-saintly> ActionParsnip: I have a backup of most of the important stuff that is ~2 weeks old
<doc-saintly> ActionParsnip: the raid was 2.8tb full out of 3tb, and I backed up ~500gb of it to a separate 1tb drive
<doc-saintly> acmeinc: the remaining 2.3tb is non-critical videos etc. But I would still like to recover the incremental 2 weeks of data if possible
<monk13> zykotick9,  PS is the link still valid. i dont see the #Text Mode hash going anywhere.
<Jordan_U> san: sudo losetup -r /dev/loop0 /dev/sda && sync && echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && qemu -hda /dev/loop0
<doc-saintly> and, does gddrescue work if the destination is smaller than the source?
<flamengo1> Hi. When I try to add-apt-repository I obtain that:  "raise NoDistroTemplateException("Error: could not find a " "   In addition, I can't manage repositories with synaptic (it doesn't open the popup for choosing them)  ... how can I fix?  (oneiric)
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855089/
<allu2> doc-saintly: well i guess you could pipe it to tar and compress it
<Jordan_U> san: That should bring up a qemu window, and within that window you should see the beginning of a normal boot. It *will* fail to boot completely, because the disk is read only for safety, but if you get past the grub menu you know that grub is working.
<zykotick9> monk13: sorry i don't understand what that means?
<humungulous> doc-saintly: use an integrated tool that does the compression for you as a built in feature
<monk13> the link in the help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<monk13> The hash tag doesnt go anywhere so no info on it.
<humungulous> doc-saintly: you are guilty of trying to reinvent the wheel here
<Jordan_U> san: And do *not* pass /dev/sda directly to qemu. Always make a read only "copy" of it with losetup first like I did.
<doc-saintly> ~sigh~ alright - what options do I have other than fsck? Is it even worth it to attempt to back it up?
<san> Jordan_U: losetup: /dev/loop0: device is busy
<monk13> i'll google it, just sayin' no info there in \!text
<doc-saintly> humungulous: i'm not trying to do anything other than get my data back. I don't care how , but i'm always open to the easiest way
<Ben64> doc-saintly: fsck usually works very well
<Jordan_U> san: sudo losetup -r /dev/loop1 /dev/sda && sync && echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && qemu -hda /dev/loop1
<doc-saintly> Ben64: but the question is are there any other options? If not - is there any point in backing it up?
<humungulous> doc-saintly: tell you the truth videos will not compress they are already incompressible
<doc-saintly> humungulous: indeed, but the destination is only 13gb smaller, out of 3tb
<Ben64> doc-saintly: it'd be quite hard to get stuff back if the filesystem is unfsckable
<doc-saintly> i'm sure there's 13gb to be compressed somewhere in there considering only 2.8tb was used in the raid,
<Kartagis> how can I make sure network-manager kicks in BEFORE cron does?
<humungulous> doc-saintly: you could end up with larger size
<doc-saintly> What do you guys think of cloneZilla as a method to back it up? will it be able to mount the raid?
<san> Jordan_U: sorry i am not geting
<san> Jordan_U: showing same msg device busy
<allu2> Kartagis: make a script, put it to run on boot via cron, put somewhere something like sleep 60 etc and hope it works ^^
<Jordan_U> san: Have you been mounting isos or similar a lot recently?
<flamengo1> solved (nm)
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: clonezilla is generally pretty good but if you're having problems with missing partions you'll be lucky if it works properly
<doc-saintly> so, it sounds like I just need to fsck and pray
<Jordan_U> san: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo losetup -a"?
<san> Jordan_U: now i mounted partitions i transfered media to my portable harddisk today morning
<san> Jordan_U: /dev/loop0: [0005]:6280 (/dev/sda)
<san> /dev/loop1: [0005]:6280 (/dev/sda)
<allu2> doc-saintly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Testdisk and photorec are good to recover file
<longwuyuan> hi, is puppet better than enterprise-puppet
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: fsck runs in to modes, automatic and manual. Automatic will try and fix everything the best way it knows how but it can get things wrong and screw up data. It's main purpose if to put the filesystem back into a consistent state
<san> Jordan_U: it was NO and not NOW sorry
<monk13> so i pressed Shift in the VM startin gup... Im in the grub menu. .... How should i add the text option? i don't see an option here to mess with how grub loads. Guess I need  to edit via command line/vi some file?
<humungulous> true, testdisk and photorec will recover media off a raw disk with a blown partition table
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: if it does screwup in auto mode yu can run it manually
<doc-saintly> so flintwingel , tell me what you would do.
<doc-saintly> I have a 3tb raid 5 that is missing its partition but otherwise is healthy, and no data has been written since the partition was lost. I have a 3tb that is slightly smaller than the raid 5 on a USB3 that is completely empty
<Jordan_U> san: Try just "gksudo qemu -hda /dev/loop0".
<humungulous> testdisk might be able to recover the partition table, actually
<humungulous> but the RAID factor complicates everything
<Ben64> doc-saintly: do you know what happened to it?
<doc-saintly> Ben64: No. I installed a usb3 card, turned the system on, plugged in the drive, and then the partition for the raid was gone
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: i'd do the dd backup you originally planned. DD from the raw device will not care about partitions & filesystems and at least it will give you  a way back to your current state and give you room to experiment
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: so I know dd if=/dev/md0 | pigz ... ?
<san> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/1pDUTX0G
<doc-saintly> how do I specify to make a file out of it
<hex20dec1> Question, I'm configuring my BIND server and it states to enter subdomains that I currently do not have set up, i.e: ns1.mydomain.com. Do I need to create these subdomains?
<Ben64> doc-saintly: pigz?
<doc-saintly> Ben64: multi-threaded gzip
<DansTheMan> Jordan_U: Installing gdm worked.
<monk13> zykotick9, any idea what to do once grub menu loads?
<DansTheMan> But /me likes the presentation of lightdm. Ohh wells :-/
<Ben64> doc-saintly: well with gzip you could do dd if=blah | gzip >> /mnt/directory/file.img
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: what raid level and what devices?
<Ben64> doc-saintly: if pigz works the same way, you could do that
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: raid 5, 4x 1tb
<doc-saintly> Ben64: thanks
<san> Jordan_U: Hey! do i use Super Boot Manager to repair or check my grub? its easy there
<doc-saintly> will DD list the progress?
<doc-saintly> or is there a way to ask it to?
<Ben64> doc-saintly: it will if you send it a sigusr1 ( i think )
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: you can send dd sigusr1 and it will tell you how much data it has shipped up to that point
<doc-saintly> Ben64:  :S not sure what that is
<san> Jordan_U: yesterday when burg was not geting installed i changed the resolution and background image of grub2 it worked
<Jordan_U> san: I don't know anything about Super Boot Manager personally, but I doubt it can do as foolproof of a verification as this.
<Ben64> doc-saintly: gimme a sec to make sure
<no_gravity> Hello! When I start a terminal via the menu, it starts in /home/user. I wonder, where this path is defined. Any ideas?
<san> Jordan_U: so mmm? what now.......
<humungulous> doc-saintly: kill -USR1 <pid>
<Jordan_U> san: What happened when you ran "gksudo qemu /dev/loop0"?
<monk13> !text
<Ben64> doc-saintly: yep. start the dd, and "killall -SIGUSR1 dd"
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Ben64> damn, humungulous beat me to it
<doc-saintly> just seems scary to me to run the kill command to ask for progress
<humungulous> thats how signals be sent
<Ben64> doc-saintly: in a 2nd terminal you could do "watch -n60 killall -SIGUSR1 dd"
<Ben64> and dd will print stats every minute
<san> Jordan_U:  it is showing starting windows(win7 logon screen)
<Jordan_U> san: Wow. I hadn't considered that you might have two drives and this might be the drive with Windows :)
<Ben64> theres also a program that if you pipe info through it, it'll give you real time stats
<doc-saintly> tyvm.
<monk13> k i see, this helped more: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79033/how-to-switch-from-gui-to-console-mode
<san> Jordan_U: yes i ihave two drives 1 500gb win7 and 1tb ubuntu
<Ben64> doc-saintly: called pv
<doc-saintly> cool. Thanks
<san> Jordan_U: screen jerks for 2-3 secs and then starting windows
<Jordan_U> san: Windows might complain a lot, but you don't need to worry as nothing on the drive can be modified by qemu. Shut down Windows and we'll do this with the right disk this time :)
<Ben64>    1GB 0:00:10 [ 103MB/s] [         <=>                                       ] <--- example of pv
<doc-saintly> So the DD is going. Now, when I run fsck, is there a way to know how successful it was?
<Jordan_U> san: Is Windows shut down?
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: it will tell you if there's anything it cant fix
<humungulous> fsck -V
<san> Jordan_U: actually i like ubuntu more but u know there are loads of softwares even games which suite win 7 ubuntu is still al lot behind in these matters so i have to keep both
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: so, I DD it, I fsck it, then depending on what it says I give testdisk a try?
<san> Jordan_U: i dint get you? i just closed the terminal after that i m right now in ubuntu
<SubjectOne> is there an canto channel ?
<Jordan_U> san: The qemu window is gone now, correct?
<humungulous> doc-saintly: dont forget to grab your wang and pray
<san> Jordan_U: yes i closed its terminal
<doc-saintly> humungulous: lol, been doing that already
<linocisco>  i got error on nslookup
<linocisco> <linocisco> parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed
<Jordan_U> san: OK, can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: i thought the raid array had lost partition information ??
<doc-saintly> i was about to /wrists when I got the "Ubuntu cannot load the /dev/md0 device"
<Ben64> linocisco: pastebin the contents of that file
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: it had
<doc-saintly> has*
<Iwen> 大家好！
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: fsck works inside partition.... testdisk will have to come first to attempt to rebuild partition table
<doc-saintly> humungulous: the worst part is that the whole reason I bought this 3tb device was to do a full backup on this raid. And the day I do that - it decides to take a dump
<Jordan_U> !cn | Iwen
<ubottu> Iwen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Iwen> Thank you
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: so if the raid says it's currently unpartitioned, I would need to do testdisk first?
<humungulous> ya
<Jordan_U> Iwen: You're welcome.
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: yes
<humungulous> fsck operates on a volume
<doc-saintly> What options would I run testDisk with on a raid 5 mdadm device?
<san> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/2uWFz9AL
<doc-saintly> i opened it briefly earlier and it started asking for type, Intel-PC was one of them,
<Iwen>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Jordan_U> san: OK, please run "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop1 /dev/loop0" and tell me when you're done.
<san> Jordan_U: done
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: suggest you spend some time on the testdisk website (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk before leaping in)
<Jordan_U> san: Now please run "sudo losetup -r /dev/loop0 /dev/sda" and tell me when you're done.
<san> Jordan_U: done
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: thanks. will do. I'm hoping this thing speeds up :\ only getting 25MB/s on the DD
<Jordan_U> san: "sync && echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<doc-saintly> going to be here 34 hours at this rate
<san> Jordan_U: done
<doc-saintly> does testdisk work with ext3? i think that's what the raid was
<humungulous> doc-saintly: yes but the RAID makes everything a little complicated
<doc-saintly> Of course :\
<kk23> can you help me to use labels on partition and grub loads from label and not disk by id
<humungulous> so you had 3 1.5 TB drives in RAID 5?
<doc-saintly> I'm confused. testDisk is made by the same people as photorec?
<doc-saintly> humungulous: 4x 1tb
<Jordan_U> san: "gksudo qemu /dev/loop0"
<hlbice> Everyone are waiting for ubuntu 12.04?
<doc-saintly> oh durr. one is for partition recovery, the other is for files
<humungulous> testdisk is actually a superset of photorec
<san> Jordan_U: same after 2 sheks Starting Windows
<humungulous> so you had this 4x 1tb RAID5 array on a hardware controller, was it chipset controlled or a card
<Jordan_U> san: Doh. My mistake :)
<san> Jordan_U: lols ^_^
<doc-saintly> humungulous: no, it's an mdadm raid
<doc-saintly> i'm looking at the testdisk site, and i still see the screen asking what the partition type is. would it be intel?
<Jordan_U> san: "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 && sudo losetup -r /dev/loop0 /dev/sdb"
<expertarun> hey how to change my mac address
<expertarun> ?
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: should have checked this earlier... is the raid array OK?
<expertarun> hey how to change my adapters mac address
<san> Jordan_U: done no output
<humungulous> ok
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: yes, the whole thing is ok, except it doesn't think it's partitioned
<doc-saintly> just sees it as 3tb of nothing
<expertarun> hey how to change my adapters mac address
<humungulous> and this started when you added a usb3.0 card
<Jordan_U> san: "gksudo qemu /dev/loop0"
<ServerSage_> expertarun: Stop flooding.
<expertarun> then say
<Ben64> thats not how it works here
<ServerSage_> expertarun: You want to look at /etc/network/interfaces and put in hwaddress ether MAC
<expertarun> via terminal
<doc-saintly> Well, I appreciate everyone's help. I'll probably leave this window open for a while.
<ServerSage_> expertarun: Woah there sunshine, you don't flood and make demands.  Nobody here gets paid, we aren't your e-slaves.
<doc-saintly> I'm going to (try) to sleep a bit
<humungulous> sleep? pfft
<ubuntu-guy> hi guys!!
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: good luck
<expertarun> then plz can u say via terminal?
<san> error: hd0 out of disk Press any key to conitnue... then i press and ubuntu loading screen appears
<doc-saintly> humungulous: I  thought I was going to start this quick backup operation before i went to sleep... 4 hours ago
<humungulous> expertarun: sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntu-guy> I need some help customizing Ubuntu live cd
<doc-saintly> but no, I have to fight to get my data to be able to back it up :\
<ServerSage_> expertarun: Any text editor will do.
<doc-saintly> thanks flintwingel, i'm sure i'll be in here crying again tomorrow
<doc-saintly> (or later today rather)
<san> Jordan_U: BusyBox terminal like
<cJether> f
<Jordan_U> san: Great. That's exactly what should happen. Grub will work fine on reboot :)
<bazhang> !uck | ubuntu-guy
<ubottu> ubuntu-guy: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<humungulous> doc-saintly: sleep sleep go
<ubuntu-guy> Just two things 1. want to change the hostname 2. And the splash scree
<san> Jordan_U: Thanks a lot buddy you have great knowledge i will take care of windows all i fear is ubuntu not booting because i dont know much in linux
<expertarun> is there any software like netcut to view mac address of connected network?
<Jordan_U> san: You're welcome.
<san> Jordan_U: Thank You
<san> humungulous: Thank You
<expertarun> how to edit interface
<humungulous> expertarun i told you above
<expertarun> anyone there?
<expertarun> how to edit interface
<answernow> gfdgs
<ServerSage_> expertarun: Seriously, ask once and wait.  I told you how to edit the interface file.
<answernow> what is the lightest Linux that can use OpenVPN? be precise
<expertarun> then what to do in auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<ikonia> answernow: any linux distro can
<humungulous> expertarun: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<ubuntu-guy> First question how can i change the hostname please ? It possible to change using "hostname somehost" command but i want to change it for CD . I have tried to edit /etc/hosts , /etc/hostname, /etc/resolves etc but does not work... Please help me
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: you can't change it for the CD
<hasenj> recently my unity has been acting weird, like I can't move windows, I can't type on the keyboard .. etc
<Iwen> anybody  interested in this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000765&highlight=cluster  which   is about  "desktop cluster" or virtualization
<ubuntu-guy> ikonia, thanks for reply... But i have seen that some peoples did it . Such as gnatrack, http://www.gnacktrack.co.uk/images/screenshot9.png
<ubuntu-guy> root@GnaTrack:~#
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: typing "hostname $new_name" will set the hostname, but it really "won't" set the hostname properly
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: also that is just the PS1 prompt, ubuntu-guy try PS1='james@bigbox' and you'll see that prompt change
<Paddy_NI> Hey I removed nautilus nautilus (as I am using kde) via "apt-get remove nautilus" my problem is I no longer get compositing..  any one have any ideas what I can do to get compositing back?
<expertarun> is there any software to look mac address of connected devices?
<expertarun> is there any software to look mac address of connected devices?
<Ben64> expertarun: just ask once
<ubuntu-guy> ikonia, Do i need to edit any text configuration file for that?
<flintwingel> expertarun: arp -a will tell the you mac addrs of devices that have recently communicated with your system
<ikonia> Iwen: you've already been given the answer that what you want to do isn't possible
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy no, just type it in the terminal
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: eg "PS1='ikonia@yourbox'
<ServerSage_> expertarun: You mended netcut, tuxcut is supposedly just like it for linux.  You can also run ifconfig in a terminal.
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: be aware that's not changing the hostname
<ServerSage_> expertarun: And stop bloody flooding.  Ask your question ONCE and then count to a million before asking again.
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: you'll also find that the person in that screen shot isn't using ubuntu, but a varient called "gnattrack"
<ikonia> gnacktrack sorry
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: does that explain things a bit better for you ?
<expertarun> have anyone used netcut
<ikonia> expertarun: do you have a question about it, or do you just want to know if people are using it ?
<expertarun> yes i want
<expertarun> have anyone used netcut
<ikonia> expertarun: do you want to know if people are using it, or do you have a question about netcut ?
<expertarun> both
<ServerSage_> expertarun: If you have a question about it, ask.
<ServerSage_> expertarun: It's a windows product though (if I'm not mistaken) so it's not really appropriate for #ubuntu.
<ikonia> expertarun: what does it matter if anyones used it - but if you have a question about it, just ask what you want to know
<expertarun> how to view mac of all the devices connected in the hotspot
<ikonia> ServerSage_: thanks for the info
<ikonia> expertarun: that's nothing to do with ubuntu - that depends on your hot spot software
<ServerSage_> ikonia: What info?  :)
<ubuntu-guy> ikonia, i see, Make me it more clear, I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . Now i want to change the default setting of ubuntu such as the Boot splash(Plymouth) and CD host name(Prompt) and then write to a DVD or CD. And when i will boot my own live cd it will show my customized Boot splash and the prompt hostname(Such as (love-ubuntu@ikonia).
<ikonia> ServerSage: on netcut
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: enjoy
<flintwingel> expertarun: kismet
<expertarun> thanks
<ubuntu-guy> Just i need with this two things "host" and "Splash"
<expertarun> other any software
<ubuntu-guy> *help
<ikonia> expertarun: it depends on the hot spot you are running
<expertarun> hey i want to know the mac address of the connected pc s
<ikonia> expertarun: what is your hotspot device ?
<expertarun> its wireless
<expertarun> ?
<ikonia> expertarun: what is the device ?
<expertarun> say me how to
<ikonia> expertarun: what is your hotspot device (as in physical device)
<expertarun> 10.75.12.1
<Ben64> use nmap
<ikonia> expertarun: no
<ServerSage> expertarun: Make and model.  As in what company makes it and what model is it?
<ikonia> expertarun: what device (is it a netgear for example) is your wireless hot spot device
<flamengo1> hi. is there a deb package for vlc mozilla plugin 2.0?
<expertarun> 00:e0:1c:3d:ae:a7
<expertarun> say
<ikonia> expertarun: I'll ask one more time
<M4dH4TT3r> what brand?
<ikonia> expertarun: what is the physical device make/model/brand
<doc-saintly> technically - the mac will tell you what brand (as long as he hasn't changed it yet)
<expertarun> say
<Ben64> 00E01C 	Cradlepoint, Inc (was: Mobility Electronicsy)
<expertarun> 00:e0:1c:3d:ae:a7
<expertarun> i don't know stupid
<expertarun> say me plz
<soreau> What's the next LTS?
<ikonia> ServerSage: 12.04
<expertarun> how to know the mac address of connected devices?
<ikonia> oops
<expertarun> how to know the mac address of connected devices?
<bazhang> 12.04 soreau
<expertarun> how to know the mac address of connected devices?
<expertarun> how to know the mac address of connected devices?
<FloodBot1> expertarun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> thanks
<ikonia> soreau: 12.04
<ikonia> expertarun: this won't end well,
<ikonia> expertarun: lets try a a different approach
<ikonia> expertarun: is the wireless hot spot YOUR device, do you own it ?
<Ben64> he's already been given solutions
<expertarun> no
<Ben64> its his fault he won't listen
<ikonia> expertarun: then this conversation is over
<ikonia> expertarun: talk to the person who owns the device
<doc-saintly> I'm currently running ubuntu server 10.04, I dislike Unity. Should I upgrade? If so, to what?
<ubuntu-guy> I will be ubuntu ninja ;)
<doc-saintly> In light of my raid crap-out this wouldn't be a bad time to upgrade
<ikonia> expertarun: I get the impression you are trying to miss-use someome elses hotspot
<ikonia> doc-saintly: try some livecd's see what desktop you like
<ubuntu-guy> ikonia, Can i do what i am trying to do please?
<expertarun> getoff dog
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: look at linux mint
<doc-saintly> ikonia: I've played around with Mint, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc., But i'm wondering if they will be functionally the same
<doc-saintly> Also - is Ubuntu going to use unity from now on?
<ServerSage> I'm going to do my happy dance now.
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: sure
<ikonia> doc-saintly: ubuntu will be using unity for the future, yes
<doc-saintly> if I use something like Kubuntu/Mint, can I expect the same repo's to work etc?
<rigved> doc-saintly: ubuntu server does not include a GUI by default. so you can upgrade to ubuntu server 11.10 without having to use unity (you will be using CLI). unless you want a GUI on a server. in which case, you can use any of the alternative DEs like Gnome Shell, KDE, XFCE, LXDE etc.
<ikonia> doc-saintly: no
<ubuntu-guy> ikonia, thanks for giving me some motivation.... Not understand where i should start for changing this two things correctly.. I need some help
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: pretty much, I've been using Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Mint for a few years and been able to sue the same repos
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: read the documentation, if you can't work out where to start, it's probably beyond your ability at this time
<doc-saintly> rigved: well i'm not sure I actually got the server version, but rather just the regular and use it as a server
<ubuntu-guy> ikonia, Any suggested Link  or tutorial please?
<rigved> doc-saintly: there is a separate server version. it is command-line based and more suited for a server. there is no need to have a GUI on a server, right? it seems like a waste of resources...
<flintwingel> doc-saintly: or equivalent. Some of the distros maintain their own version of the core Ub repo
<ikonia> ubuntu-guy: sorry no
<ubuntu-guy> OK
<doc-saintly> rigved: well, "server" is relative. I also have it hooked up to a tv to play the videos it hosts :)
<doc-saintly> flintwingel: understood, but there's a lot of programs that are lucky to be in the ubuntu repo's, let alone a subset (if it's not compatible with the ubuntu repo)
<doc-saintly> Thanks for the advice though :)
<Deim0s> hello all
<Deim0s> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and have a configured a LAMP server, everything works just fine except my virtual hosts
<Deim0s> this server is supposed to host multiple Vhosts, and this is is the configuration of one of them
<mosno> is there a way to make it so i can close a maximised window by slamming my  pointer in the top-left and clicking?
<Deim0s> http://pastebin.com/ryzxE2uK
<Deim0s> when I access the localhost or the deimos.ma domain name I reach my hello world page without a problem
<Deim0s> but when I try to access it with hope.deimos.ma as I setted it up in my ServerName directive of my Vhost I get an error from the browser
<mosno> ie. pos 0,0 instead of moving down/right to actually hit the X button
<Deim0s> how can I fix this please, thank you in advance !
<spudman10392> woah there is alot of people in here.
<terminhell> not as many as you'd think
<Deim0s> spudman10392, 1496
<Deim0s> this is a record for me
<rigved> doc-saintly: oh. ok. you should give the new unity (soon to be released in 12.04) a try. it has improved a lot. or you can use one of the other alternative desktop environments (DEs).
<spudman10392> ya, Never seen this many people in IRC before (only been using it for a year lol)
<txdv> 1500
<txdv> xD
<M4dH4TT3r> <<---likes unity
<M4dH4TT3r> mtu?
<spudman10392> so, I have been technically using ubuntu 10.04, I like it. alot
<terminhell> technically, congrats
<spudman10392> yes :) I kinda use backtrack (Don't start bashing, I'm not some idiot kid)
<hateball> Deim0s: you may get better answers in #apache
<hateball> Deim0s: assuming that's the httpd you're using :)
<m4k> I installed ubuntu using debootstrap, after booting it only get a black screen
<Deim0s> hateball, thanks but nobody is answering me
<ikonia> Deim0s: try #httpd
<Deim0s> ikonia, same I am there
<Deim0s> :P
<ikonia> Deim0s: do you have a dns entry for hope.deimos.ma
<Anomie21> Does this page not load fully for anyone else? http://ablemagazine.co.uk/    Works fine in windows/macosx
<Deim0s> ikonia, I have one for deimos.ma wich redirects me to 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> Anomie21: please don't spam
<ikonia> Deim0s: then that's why it's not working
<ikonia> Deim0s: you need one for each hostname
<terminhell> Anomie21: looks fine to me. try clearing your browser stuff
<Oer> Anomie21, nope, blank screen.
<Anomie21> ikonia: I'm not spamming?
<Anomie21> terminhell: you on chrome or ff?
<terminhell> Anomie21: chrome
<M4dH4TT3r> Anomie21 to ikonia link=spam
<Deim0s> ikonia, wow ok
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: I'll speak for myself thanks
<M4dH4TT3r> k
<Deim0s> ikonia, I will check that
<Anomie21> weird, it only loads to the first post (which has a quicktime video in it) must be a conflict with quicktime/chrome/mypc
<Anomie21> *to the third post
<m4k> I installed ubuntu using debootstrap, after booting it only get a black screen
<M4dH4TT3r> how you been ikonia?
<expertarun> how to know my mac address
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: it's not a chat channel as you know - so please
<terminhell> expertarun: its listed in ifconfig or iwconfig
<M4dH4TT3r> ok
<m4k> Expertru: hcitool scan
<Anomie21> jesus who put ikonia in charge lol, lighten up
<m4k> I installed ubuntu using debootstrap, after booting it only get a black screen
<llutz_> !repeat | m4k
<ubottu> m4k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<terminhell> m4k: have you tried rebooting a few times
<m4k> Terminhell: there is no login options
<ikonia> m4k: what desktop / login manager have you installed ?
<terminhell> m4k: im not familiar with debootstrap
<m4k> Ikonia: i installed command line system using debootstrap
<ikonia> m4k: ok - so what is the issue ?
<m4k> Ikonia: when booting to that no login scree
<ikonia> m4k: ok - what is the last boot message you see
<terminhell> *i think i know where this is going...
<m4k> Not any boot message. Only a cursor blinking after boot
<ikonia> m4k: you must see some boot messages as the system boots
<terminhell> disable quiet boot in bios?
<ikonia> terminhell: it's a debootstrap built, plymouth won't be there
<llutz_> m4k: check your grub.cfg or whatever bootmanager you use, what boot options do you use, what kernel-line etc.pp
<terminhell> ikonia: ah, yea, not familiar with that process.
<m4k> I selected that from grub.
<ikonia> m4k: you must get boot up messages
<ikonia> m4k: do you see the kernel boot ?
<m4k> Any packages for installation to get login screen in cli system
<meadhikari> please help i keep getting "(Reading database ...
<meadhikari> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `libboost-system1.42.0' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<meadhikari> (Reading database ... 95%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<meadhikari>  files list file for package 'libboost-thread1.42.0' is missing final newline
<meadhikari> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<FloodBot1> meadhikari: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> m4k: pastebin the corresponding menuentry-lines from grub.cfg, and the output of "sudo fdisk -l" pls
<ikonia> m4k: - as you refuse to answer the questions I'm asking, I'll ask something more simple
<meadhikari> Sorry, I keep getting http://pastebin.com/T4KLLfpz whenever i try to install new software
<ikonia> m4k: why are you debootstrapping a system when you clearly don't understand what you are doing or how to manage the system's build
<m4k> Ikonia: i will contact you later. Now im in my phone i'm going to on my system
<sally> hello world
<terminhell> -,-
<jonah_> hi does anyone know how to run an fsck from recovery mode please?
<ikonia> jonah_: what file system do you want to check /home for example ?
<jonah_> i've ran repair kernel boot up and pressed fsck but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<ikonia> jonah_: what file system do you want to check /home for example ?
<jonah_> ikonia: it's just a standard kubuntu install i want to check the whole disk drive for errors
<jonah_> ikonia: having massive problems with my computer just freezing
<ikonia> jonah_: that will not be an fsck issue
<jonah_> ikonia: well i have a laptop which didn't work well with standard kernel on install so i updated to mainline ppa kernel and headers etc. it was working great for days. then i tried to install vmware player and virutal box. they didn't install properly so tried to remove them and now after i boot up after a minute everything locks up and mouse freezes and everything
<ikonia> jonah_: to be honest that doesn't cut it for me "doesn't work well with standard kernel, (howdid you know it wa a kernel problem) updated to a PPA kernel it worked until I did more changes now it doesn't work
<ikonia> jonah_: it sounds like you are just trying random things to fix things
<jonah_> ikonia: i just thought an fsck would be the first thing to try to recover my system as i've had to turn it off a few times as can't shut down so wanted to check the disk was ok
<ikonia> jonah_: if the disk wasn't in a usable state you'd have errors/warnings
<stephans_> I am running atop and it is idicating red for vmcom: 5.3G and vmlim of 3.8... what does this mean?
<jonah_> ikonia: i'm sorry, i didn't mean to do the wrong thing but i followed the ubuntu wiki advice to update the kernel here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<jonah_> ikonia: i just want to recover my system that's all and don't know how to get it back how it was yesterday
<ikonia> jonah_: ok - so that's a bit different, you're following official advice - which is good, doing it "blind" isn't a problem, but then you're changing it by doing thing ssuch as using vmware which requires kernel modules
<Ben64> ppa kernel can cause all sorts of problems
<Ben64> i'd suggest using precise over ppa kernel
<Akls> I have a project and I'd like to keep track of the changes in case I would like to return back. Should I use Git or Bazaar?
<jonah_> ikonia: i know i wish i'd just left it! Is there anything I can do to sort it out?
<ikonia> jonah_: Vmware installs kernel modules, they may/may not be stable with the PPA kernel you are using, it's about trouble shooting the problem and working it through, rather than throwing random things at it
<ikonia> jonah_: you where probably right to change the kernel looking at that URL
<jonah_> Ben64: it was working fine though, it must be since trying to remove vmware because that's where the trouble has started
<cga> hi all, my message tray is hidden at the bottom of the screen. how can I make it show? or move it at the top?
<jonah_> ikonia: i don't know how to now debug and fix this, are you able to help me at all please? if i can get it back how it was i'll never mess with it again i promise!!
<ikonia> jonah_: I've never used that hardware platform, so I'd need to research what's different that requires a different kernel
<ikonia> jonah_: you may (this is only a high level suggestion) find it easier to re-install clearn
<x25cb> ubuntu on android looks really great
<x25cb> when can we have taste on it?
<ikonia> x25cb: app store
<jonah_> ikonia: is there no way to just remove all the vmware and virtual box addons/kernel mods
<ikonia> jonah_: you where using vmware and virtal box
<Simom> did you use the same kernel for android and ubuntu?
<x25cb> ikonia: i think you mean market? :p
<jonah_> ikonia: i installed vmware player and virtual box only it didn't work due to the kernel being the updated rc one. then i couldn't uninstall them. and now ever since the system is unstable
<ikonia> x25cb: sure
<ikonia> jonah_: if I where you - I would re-install
<ikonia> jonah_: get a known good clean platform
<jonah_> ikonia: ok fair enough i'll do that then
<jonah_> thanks
<x25cb> ikonia: i actually mean this one: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<x25cb> released already?
<ikonia> x25cb: don't know, what does it say on the page,
<ikonia> I don't believe it is,
<meadhikari> please help i keep getting http://pastebin.com/T4KLLfpz when installing new application
<doda_> hi, how do i disable wifi suspend when closing the lid in lubuntu
<x25cb> ikonia: i guess it's not yet released too, seems only a youtube demo is released. really looking forward to that
<M4dH4TT3r> you talking about pushing ubuntu on a droid dev?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: read the link
<M4dH4TT3r> i did
<Beelsebob> Is there any way to stop software centre closing after you uninstall something?
<M4dH4TT3r> i gotta push bt5 on a gps dev here soon but need to add wifi and bt first
<Ben64> hmm, clock on that page says 12:04
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: that explains the project/plan then
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: not interested in that in #ubuntu
<x25cb> MedH4TT3r: it looks like some addon to the android system to allow ubuntu to run on that
<M4dH4TT3r> lol :P
<M4dH4TT3r> i saw it done with ubuntu before there was a tut somewhere just a sec
<x25cb> maybe just the compliation of ubuntu packages on android platform, so that they can share the same linux based kernel
<ikonia> the link explains what it does quite clearly
<Myrtti> there is some discussion over Ubuntu on Android going on in #ubuntu-phone, which - while it isn't the proper channel for the discussion - is the best place for it for now. Feel free to discuss it over there.
<x25cb> Myrtti: oh, noted! thanks :)
<Beelsebob> god this is retardedly dificult to work with
<Beelsebob> why the hell does the tree view reload and close whatever I'm looking at when something finishes uninstalling
<ikonia> Beelsebob: tone it down please.
<Beelsebob> and why the hell does the whole app close when all the in progress uninstalls finish?
<Beelsebob> it makes it virtually impossible to work down the list uninstalling stuff you don't need any more
<ikonia> Beelsebob: log a feature/bug if you want to change it's behaviour and can't
<afsal> how to become a ubuntu expert
<MonkeyDust> afsal  by using it
<ikonia> afsal: use ubuntu and gain experience with it
<NyLes> please inform me, nouveau wll be the default driver if nvidia drivers are not installed right?
<M4dH4TT3r> http://www.99cblog.com/2972/install-ubuntu-on-your-htc-evo-4g-device-video/ closest i could find for the driod ubuntu push (there was only one when i did this the last time)
<afsal> ikonia: i'm m4k
<ikonia> NyLes: depends if/how your card is detected
<ikonia> afsal: that doesn't change what I said
<NyLes> ikonia: what do you mean?
<crizzy> Ugnutu
<crizzy> *Ubnutu :P
<afsal> ikonia: okkk
<crizzy> is it really that hard to write :P
<ikonia> NyLes: if your card is detected as a compatible nvidia when xorg starts, it will try to use the nouveau xorg modules
<NyLes> ikonia: i see, is there a possibility that i can force it to use nouveau drivers? in my xorg?
<NyLes> ikonia: i see, is there a possibility that i can force it to use nouveau drivers? in my xorg.conf?
<ikonia> NyLes: yes
<afsal> MonkeyDust: which parts of ubuntu i use
<NyLes> ikonia: how? can you please tell me?
<ikonia> afsal: all of it and focus on parts you want to understand
<ikonia> NyLes: change the Driver line to be Driver "nouveau"
<NyLes> ikonia: thanks so much..
<afsal> ikonia: few daya i'm installed ubuntu in my flash drive and that run fine....
<ikonia> afsal: that has no relevence to anything
<afsal> ikonia: now i'm try to install ubuntu via debootstrap...
<ikonia> afsal why ?
<ikonia> afsal: why not just install ubuntu and use it - learn fom using it
<afsal> ikonia: just for fun and study...
<ikonia> afsal: but you have no idea what you are doing, and all you are doing is asking "how do I fix, how do I fix" all the time, that's not learning, that just asking someone else to fix things you do'nt know how to do
<afsal> ikonia: your right,,,, :-(
<afsal> ikonia: then how i fix problems to by myself. where i study???
<afsal> what i study
<ikonia> afsal: I've told you "use" ubuntu and learn from using it
<afsal> ikonia: thank you for your advice.
<afsal> ikonia: i intrstd in studying bash give any tutorial...
<ikonia> afsal: if you are inacapable of researching the application you want to study, you will not be able to grasp the actual application.
<Oer> afsal, join #Bash for learning :-)
<auska> Hi! Is there any why to force Unity to NEVER open the menu bar?
<crizzy> 'open the menu bar'?
<crizzy> you mean, removing the global menu or?
<mi3> HI!
<crizzy> auska: global menu bar can be removed with: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu appmenu-gtk
<Oer> auska, a solution is to 'never hide' the menubar, so it will stay, bu tnever open is no option.
<crizzy> auska: or.. sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk indicator-applet-appmenu indicator-appmenu, that's all packages related to it i think
<san> please help me banshee player is not working in my 11.10 it is upto date i also upgraded to banshee 2.2 still not working sometimes it works not most times what do i do?
<afsal> ikonia: ok, then you said "using", actually what you mean by application
<ikonia> afsal: correct
<mi3> I use opera browser on my ubuntu and when I open pages on multiple tabs and then close them , my RAM is not freed, it remains the same, RAM gets freed only upon closing the browser.
<MonkeyDust> afsal  start here http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Linux_Essentials
<M4dH4TT3r> sick of my language i said one cuss word and then minused it
<afsal> Thnk u monkey dust
<exco> is this the right place to ask for help regarding finding the cause why my PC won't boot sometimes and filing an according bug?
<auska> crizzy, I did it, is there any way to restart the X without rebooting?
<afsal> ikonia: I can undrsnt frm u "use ubuntu, and fix the bugs while the using"
<mi3> I use opera browser on my ubuntu and when I open pages on multiple tabs and then close them , my RAM is not freed, it remains the same, RAM gets freed only upon closing the browser.
<afsal> ikonia: I can undrsnt frm u "use ubuntu, and fix the bugs while using"
<ikonia> afsal: if you don't know how to even use ubuntu, you will have no chance of fixing bugs
<ikonia> afsal: learn how to use ubuntu
<afsal> ikonia: Ok,
<crizzy> auska: yeah, just logout and login again
<mi3> afsal are you accustomed with windows atleast?
<NyLes> can someone help me with my sound card? i've tried everything but still doesn't work.. it produces a somewhat buzzing sound "zzzzzzzzzz" whenever the mouse is moved.. aplay -l results wit no soundcards found..
<amt0101> How do you start a program after you installed it using wine? I am running ubuntu 11.10 on unity.
<auska> crizzy, it didn't work... i still have the menu bar... :S
<crizzy> auska: applications should not use it, though, no?
<exco> any hints on where to look if my pc sometimes stops during Ubuntu splash (boot)
<mi3> any suggestions on the opera browser problem I mentioned earlier?
<auska> crizzy, theorically not, is the unity menu bar, is not related to the other applications...
<afsal> mi3: No, (time taken to reply because i'm finding meaning of "accustomed")
<crizzy> auska: if you mean only leaving the launcher panel at left... that's not possible. but removing those packages, applications will keep their own menu
<mi3> hehe
<stimpie> when I use rdesktop in fullscreen in a dual monitor setup it uses the wrong screen. How do change which screen is primary?
<afsal> mi3: i'm from india
<afsal> mi3: i'm indian
<mi3> afsal: means do you know how to use windows atleast? even I am from INDIA no big deal
<drsource> im from Bulgaria
<mi3> i am an indian[proud to be called an indian]
<mi3> afsal tumhe pataa hai windows kaise use karna hai?
<amt0101> No one knows how to run a program after it was installed with wine under unity...ubuntu 11.10?
<auska> crizzy, what i want is not to have the launcer panel at left...
<crizzy> auska: that is bolted there and not possible to move (without serious hacks)
<afsal> mi3: hindi thoda thoda maaloom. i'm in kerala
<crizzy> kerala
<crizzy> nice area
<mi3> amt0101 make the file executable from the properties option then run it from wine
<exco_> amt0101, just search for the name in unity menu und click on it
<amt0101> mi3,  it's already installed :)
<afsal> mi3: yes for your qstion
<afsal> mi3: hindi thoda thoda maaloom. i'm in kerala
<NyLes> i mean any action in the desktop produces that sound, card is Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller..
<amt0101> exco_,  searching for internet explorer returns me nothing ;)
<mi3> afsal: hmm
<exco_> amt0101,  iexplore?
<crizzy> afsal: i've visited varkala, alleppey, kochi and munnar there ^^
<lixman> alguien que hable español??
<T_H_X> auska: yu can move it with compiz settings manager
<mi3> afsal: then you should know what is an app
<afsal> mi3: where are you from
<mi3> cant tell that
<afsal> crizzy: where are you from
<crizzy> afsal: finland
<afsal> mi3: ho ho
<jesseh> hello
<mi3> afsal, tell me what is an app
<afsal> crizzy: nice. How was keral
<amt0101> exco_,  returns nothing:) as well
<crizzy> afsal: pretty nice.. spent 5 weeks touring india, from varkala up to simla, and some eastern areas like varanasi
<mi3> amt0101 what happened
<crizzy> afsal: kerala i liked most tbh.. ppl at north were a lot less nice :D
<afsal> mi3: app is used to do a pirticular job
<yo9hnf> ﻿hello ! i whant to install XBMC on XUBUNTU 8.04 (i can't use a newer version because of my VIA C3 compatibility) and i can't because APT deosen't recognise XBMC, even i update APT
<ikonia> crizzy: afsal you may want to chat in #ubuntu-in
<ikonia> crizzy:  asakura  you'll also meet other ubuntu india users
<exco_> amt0101, sorry, no idea then. Here on this machine I just type the first few letters of my winshit program and can then start it in wine
<jesseh> klsadjfkll;ksjdf
<jesseh> jfl;kasjdfoi
<T_H_X> auska: Reveal mode , in the unity plugin
<exco_> I need help with debugging boot problems
<afsal> ikonia : no this is nice
<mi3> yeah afsal, crizzy, type" /J #ubuntu-in" and you will be connected to ubuntu-india channel
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> afsal: sorry, this channel is for ubuntu support - not chat, hence why I'm suggesting using #ubuntu-in
<lixman> hi all
<lixman> where i have to put new fonts in ubuntu 11.10
<afsal> Sorry bot and sorry all
<ikonia> asakura: it's not a problem
<lixman> to use them with inkscape
<mi3> amt0101 which application are you trying to run in wine?
<afsal> ikonia: why
<amt0101> mi3,  Internet explorer 8
<ikonia> asakura: oops, sorry, that was meant for afsal
<afsal> mi3:  i'm rgt plz give my result
<mi3> Internet explorer 8 and 7 are still buggy at the moment only ie6 will run properly amt0101
<amt0101> mi3,  Wow, how nice:)
<mi3> app means any application or a program that you run either on windows or linux its that simple afsal
<afsal> mi3: thnks
<auska> T_H_X, crizzy i set the "Edge Reveal Time" to 1000 and now is not disturbing... it will be working, but not appear...
<afsal> ok bye allllllllllllll....................crizzy,mi3,ikonia...and also "bot"
<mi3> amt0101, and just a piece of advice dont use internet explorer you will need to do tons of settings use firefox, opera or google chrome these 3 are most popular atleast for ubuntu
<mi3> bye afsal
<afsal> ok see u nxt time....
<mi3> hey amt0101, which version of wine do you use?
<mi3> ?
<exco> what package do I file bugs in carl9170 against?
<amt0101> mi3,  Trust me on this. I have a website that only works on ie. What am I supposed to use?:)
<amt0101> mi3,  wine 1,3 branch
<joa__> hey i have a problem with 11.10. i do not want to enter the passwd to perform sudo commands for a specific user.
<joa__> i did sudo visudo and added "user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" but it does not work?
<mi3> amt0101, use virtualbox on ur system, install your favourite windows os, and get started
<alexxio> hello
<amt0101> mi3,  haha I forgot about this one. Thanks:)
<mi3> no problem amt0101 :)
<san> banshee player hangs not working play button please help
<alexxio> i upgraded my ubuntu(studio) from previous version to 11.10, but when it was installing all the packages i accidentally rebooted it...now it works only in recovery mode and not in normal mode..what can i do to understand where the problem is?
<mi3> amt0101, you use wine 1.3 branch? you use the unstable one right?
<amt0101> mi3,  Yes
<MonkeyDust> alexxio  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<geirha> joa__: user ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL  And it must be *after* the %admin rule, otherwise it gets overridden.
<alexxio> k thanks
<alexxio> i thought it was the same for you..
<mi3> amt0101 can you suggest which windows programs have you currently tested on YOUR system and which worked better?
<Oer> mi3 see the wineHQ database
<M4dH4TT3r> winetricks and moonlight
<mi3> i am asking amt0101 ok
<amt0101> mi3,  I haven't tested nothing.
<mi3> amt0101: ok
<amt0101> mi3,  But unfortunately I need IE for running a website, which is stupid but again I need it.
<mi3> website itself might be stupid you can give them a feedback to upgrade their browser support[ u can tell them to upgrade from stoneage that was 10,000 years ago:)]
<mi3> hehehehe
<johey> I'm making a debian package, having Pre-Depends: openoffice.org (>= 3.2.0) .. However, as 2.4.1 of openoffice.org is installed, my package can be installed without complaining of the version of openoffice.org. How comes it doesn't break?
<DansTheMan> Hey guys, is it possible to rename programs? :S
<geirha> DansTheMan: What do you mean?
<picasso__> Hello evrybdy :)
<mi3> Hi, can someone provide me with a link to picasa 3.0 deb file? I guess google was too stupid to remove it from their sites. Thanks in advance
<RawProduce> mi3: this? http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/pool/non-free/p/picasa/picasa_3.0-current_i386.deb
<mi3> hoho thanks RawProduce
<DansTheMan> geirha: Like, in the applications menu of gnome-shell.
<RawProduce> you're welcome
<geirha> DansTheMan: Hm. You could try installing alacarte. It should allow you to rename application entries.
<DansTheMan> geirha: Okay. Thank you :)
<Tricks_> hi I'm trying to forward port 80 to another port using ufw. I have opened port 80 and added a few lines to /etc/ufw/before.rules at the top of the file http://pastebin.com/gyvfuWK2 but it doesn't seem to be working... have I missed something?
<hsgjkdhs> Alt-tab works, but doesn't display the overlay, and the left panel no longer shows, and super-key doesn't load the dashboard, 11.10 desktop. What command will kill what I need and relaunch, so I can alias it. Thanks
<NewWorld> hsgjkdhs:  What are you trying to kill?
<NyLes> help me guys, i have a problem with my sound card, i typed dmesg and I noticed this line; ALSA intel8x0.c:2435: codec_ready: codec is not ready [0x300000].. can anyone help me?
<hsgjkdhs> NewWorld: Alt-tab works, but doesn't display the overlay, and the left panel no longer shows, and super-key doesn't load the dashboard
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu>  how to resolve the problem when i start the redhat 5 it ask for date and time after putting this info i want to c:/  every time
<KM0201> hmm, i'm guessing you got lost on your way to the redhat channel?
<ikonia> ubuntu: ask in #rhel channel
<ikonia> ubuntu: this channels for ubuntu support only
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<NyLes> how can i edit again the grub menu?
<IceHunter> Hello
<scarleo> NyLes, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Dr_willis> Jello
<NyLes> scarleo: thanks..
<M4dH4TT3r> tpudding pop
<hsgjkdhs> ikonia: his problem had nothing to do with redhat, just because that was what he was doing. Sounds like he is just booting into his hard disk, and it has no date setup / battery dead / old machine
<M4dH4TT3r> so change the cmos batt
<ikonia> bsmith093: he's asking how to configure Redhat - that #rhel is the palce to ask
<IceHunter> I've got some problems... I'm new to Ubuntu. Just installed it on my HP Pavilion dv7. Alongside with windows. I really want to delete Windows, but there are several reasons i can't. First of all, the biggest problem is that i can't control screen brightness. Can somebody try to help me deal with it, please?
<l_pottersky> IceHunter: i had the same issue with an ACER... i've found something on ServerFault taht might be useful...
<Dr_willis> IceHunter,  you may want to check the forums, and askubuntu.com for that exact make of laptop. There may be some known bugs/work arounds. the odds of someone in here at this time having the exact laptop would be low. ;)
<Dr_willis> IceHunter,  does it stay bright all the time? or what excactly?
<IceHunter> No, i just cant control screen brightness, neither via operating system, nor with hardware keys (fn + somekey)
<alumne> olaaa
<alumne> ke pasa lokoo
<LjL> !es | alumne
<ubottu> alumne: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<alumne> olaa olaaa
<IceHunter> it shuts down normally, works perfect, but then i try to change brightness level, it shows that slider, it is moving, but nothing changes
<ikonia> IceHunter: there is also the reality that sometimes things like that just don't work/not supoprted
<IceHunter> brightness control not supported? dont you think it is strange?
<Dr_willis> worth checking out on the forums and askubuntu at least. there might be some trivial fix.
<IceHunter> thx
<Dr_willis> IceHunter,  not strange at all. the laptop makers like to do their 'own' thing and not follow any standards
<ikonia> IceHunter: it's the interface tot he system that controls the brightness control that may not be supported, it's not uncommon
<Dr_willis> or they follow 90% of the standard. :)
<l_pottersky> IceHunter: theres a 'fix' for ACER laptops, but you could try on yours: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21523/screen-brightness-not-changing-on-acer-5742-notebook
<ikonia> IceHunter: I'm not saying it's not supported, just be aware that there are some devices that just don't work
<miadbahrami> salam kasi nginx kar karde ?
<LjL> miadbahrami: iran? try joining #ubuntu-ir
<MonkeyDust> IceHunter  maybe this link is useful http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/makes
<miadbahrami> LjL, thanks
<chaimae> olaaaa
<chaimae> keviiin
<chaimae> preg 1
<LjL> chaimae: English only Ubuntu support here, please
<skdjskdj> How can I relaunch ubuntu UI? keep apps open. The launcher is not running, alt-tab works but doesn't show the overlay, and the dashboard is missing
<skdjskdj> super-w and super-s work though
<skdjskdj> actually, I think that is what has happened, the dash and launcher have become "in the background" and behind all the other windows
<skdjskdj> they are still there if I do super-w
<skdjskdj> just behind everything
<skdjskdj> ... fffffffffffffffff
<playman> can any one tell me why when I try to download "sudo wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeghost/files/FOG/fog_0.32/fog_0.32.tar.gz" I get the file as html?
<IceHunter> Hello again
<jrib> playman: because that's what it is.
<ronsonol> Anyone else running 11.10 AMD64 found Gimp severely hosed after recent routine update?
<jrib> playman: visit it in your browser, you will see
<ziyadb> Hello, how can i remove the thumbnail preview that appears when I'm switching workspaces?
<IceHunter> somebody, who gave me link to acer fix - didnt help :-(
<ronsonol> Symptoms include wedging halfway through image scaling and selection areas disappearing on choosing another tool.
<skdjskdj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1825605
<ziyadb> also, is it possible to enhance the illusion of continuity by configuring the workspace switcher to switch to "roll-over"?
<skdjskdj> How can I do that - change the hide launcher options
<skdjskdj> ?
<playman> jrib: ok, what am I doing wrong? how can I download that program?
<jrib> playman: visit the link in your browser, it will then download (or you can click on "direct link" on the web page)
<skdjskdj> ziyadb: back in 1999 I used to just have a huge desktop that was oversized from my screen, and would wd/xscript my way around it, and it would scroll on mouse edge too
<skdjskdj> ziyadb: then I went the ratpoison way of window confs
<skdjskdj> How can I change Ubuntu Launcher Hide Options (to active not dodge all windows, ala http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1825605
<Dr_willis> skdjskdj,  compiz tool 'ccsm' has the unity plugin to tweak  some things.
<melvincv> I need an SSH client that tries to auto reconnect if my internet connection fails.
<skdjskdj> Dr_willis: do you mean apt-get install compizconfig ?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_willis> you can break some stuff by messing with ccsm. :) so only change the settings you need.
<skdjskdj> right, thought so, what I used to use before this was all nicely integrated
<skdjskdj> Dr_willis: I used ot use it in 6,7,8 but was mostly on OSX after that thanks
<theTroy> hi, is it posisble to set up 2 usb flash drive in RAID 0 configuration in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> skdjskdj,  unity has been tweaked by ccsm as long as its been out i thought.
<playman> jrib: I'm trying to download this in another computer, wich does not have GUI (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) and if I click direct link on the webpage it just starts downloading again.
<Dr_willis> or gconf- dconf- settings.
<jrib> playman: copy the direct link and wget that
<ziyadb> Dr_willis: will it do what I want?
<ziyadb> skdjskdj: heh.
<Dr_willis> ziyadb,  will what do what?
<ziyadb> Dr_willis: well, remove the thumbnail previews and enhance continuity by rolling-over to the opposite workspace.
<DansTheMan> Hey guys, how do I install gnome-shell-extensions? :S Using sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions, just fails and requires me to install a nightly version of gnome (3.3.90). What do I do? :S
<Dr_willis> what thumbnail previews?  I dont recall seeing them in Unity.
<ServerSage> theTroy: Yes it is.
<theTroy> ServerSage: any advice where to start?
<ServerSage> theTroy: Are you just looking to have two USB drives plugged in all the time and RAID'ed?
<ziyadb> Dr_willis: the a workspace contents are popped up in a small window at the center of the screen when switching.
<Dr_willis> DansTheMan,  the Webupd8 blog site has a 'tweaking unity' guide 'things to do after installing 11.10 ...' i belive that gives the exact method to get gnome shell going with that.
<theTroy> ServerSage: yep, just that, to double the throughput
<Dr_willis> ziyadb,  thats most likely some other plugin in ccsm.
<playman> jrib: that link is to big to copy manually between computers, "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/freeghost/FOG/fog_0.32/fog_0.32.tar.gz?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Ffreeghost%2Ffiles%2FFOG%2Ffog_0.32%2F&ts=1330083654&use_mirror=switch" no other way of getting a shorter link?
<NyLes> can anyone help me about codec is not ready?
<DansTheMan> Dr_willis: Okay. Just every site I've looked at thus far says to use what I used above. :-/
<ServerSage> theTroy: Are you familiar with setting up software RAID with hard drives?
<jrib> playman: why is it too big? copy and paste
<theTroy> ServerSage: sadly not
<ziyadb> Dr_willis: cool, I'll try install and see if it solves my problem.
<mgj> Anyone know of a console torrent client that supports magnet links? I've been using rtorrent, but it does not support magnet (at least not out-of-the-box)
<Dr_willis> Ive neer had to install the nightly-build , you could have some extra ppa's enabled or somthing  DansTheMan
<ServerSage> theTroy: You'll want to read up on software RAID.  I'd just give you the commands, but I can never remember them off the top of my head.  mdadm is the utility you'll be using.
<DansTheMan> Dr_willis: Nup, all that's coming up in the synaptic package manager is the 3.3.90 version :-/
<theTroy> ServerSage: thanks, Ill read up on the HW set up then, is it identical to usb set up? and how badly will it react if one of the usb drives happens to get unplugged? (during the time when there is no write operation in process)
<playman> jrib: i'm sorry, but maybe I've been not accurade regarding my setup. this computer that I'm using the IRC on is Win XP, the computer I'm trying to intall that program onto is Ubuntu 10.04 wich has no GUI or browsing capability, therefore it's kinda hard for me to just copy and paste.
<melvincv> playman, why not http://goo.gl
<jrib> playman: 1) ssh to the machine with no gui from your windows machine or 2) grep for the link in the html file you just wgetted or 3) connect to irc on the machine with no gui and send yourself the link that way or 4) use a console browser on the machine with no gui
<ServerSage> theTroy: Take a look at http://tinyurl.com/l5ad4y - jump to the mdadm portion.  As for how it will handle a drive being unplugged, it will handle it the same as if a drive dies.  You'll have to use mdadm to bring the drive back into the array when it's plugged back in.
<Dr_willis> DansTheMan,  all i recall doing was pasteing some stuff from the webupd8 blog site to get gnome0-shell going months ago when i did a clean install.
<theTroy> ServerSage: thanks, Ill try :)
<Dr_willis> mgj,  just googing and saw a mention that --> rTorrent 0.8.7 works fine with magnet links in terms of downloading.
<DansTheMan> Dr_willis: Could you please link me to the article?
<ServerSage> theTroy: mdadm looks intimidating at first, but it's actually pretty simple once you start digging in.
<theTroy> ServerSage: hope so :)
<mgj> Dr_willis, oh... Google told me you needed to add a patch and recompile from source to enable it. Will look into it, thanks
<Dr_willis> DansTheMan,  put in 'webupd8' in your browser and check out their tweak guides
<playman> melvincv: thanks for that, I just didint think that would work, but I was wrong and its working. :)
<DansTheMan> Dr_willis: I'm look at the site at the moment.
<Dr_willis> mgj,  all the patches i saw mentioned were 2+ yrs old.
<Dr_willis> mgj,  also seen some mention of some sort of 'script' to convert magnet links to normal torrents.
<Dr_willis> Off to work for me. bye all.
<ServerSage> theTroy: Actually, I just found this article that is exactly what you hope to do:  http://tinyurl.com/6eoh6h
<theTroy> ServerSage: sweet :) I didnt stumble on this article while searching, thanks!
<playman> jrib: allright thanks for that, just started ubuntu, i'll keep those informations handy. just didint think of ssh, or that I could IRC on it either lol, well thanks again for the help.
<ServerSage> theTroy: Happy to help.  You doing RAID0 or RAID1?  That article sets up a RAID0. The steps are pretty much the same for a RAID1, you just change --level 0 to --level 1
<theTroy> ServerSage: RAID 0, doesnt make sense to do RAID 1 with flash drives really, but thanks a lot, this is exactly what I needed :)
<Zoffix> Hey. Does google have some kind of spyware in Ubuntu? Weird question, but I just noticed 4kb/s going up, not knowing what it was. I ran `netstat -tunawep` and there were a bunch of `sh` processes apparently connected to 74.125.226.88 and other IP addresses, all owned by Google (according to whois, at least). I killed all those, and I even restarted my network, but I still get a bunch of entries to google with "LAST_ACK" as status. I closed my browser an
<Zoffix> d I have no idea where else these could be coming from.
<ServerSage> theTroy: You're welcome.  Happy RAID'ing.  ;)
<fidel> Zoffix: just a wild guess: i.e. gnome 3s sys-prefs allow you to define a google account
<Zoffix> Even putting privacy aside, I really don't want to waste my bandwidth on ... google
<jrib> Zoffix: you should look at the whole process name
<Zoffix> jrib, how do I do that?
<theadmin> Zoffix: htop will tell you I suppose.
<xen> hello i have gnome 3 and  unity i want to configure compiz in unity but it crashes gnome 3
<jrib> Zoffix: « ps -ef »  will list all commands.  Using lsof or netstat with appropriate switches will give you more fine-grained control...
<stl_> ps -ef
<Zoffix> fidel, I'm using gnome 2.30.2, and I don't remember seting any google accounts anywhere.
<xen> please help me to configure to so it dosent does that
<xen> help anyone
<IceHunter> Sorry for noob question.. How do i know sda# for mounted device?
<jrib> IceHunter: « mount » will show you
<jandro> Hi. I'm using php5-cgi to handle php's in my server. I noticed that after a dist-upgrade the metapackage php5 upgraded installing the default libapache2-mod-php5. Shouldn't the installer be able to identify that I'm using php5-cgi and only update the other packages within the metapackage requiring upgrading? cheers
<shakjdhf> For my problem which nobody chipped in on - IF ANYONE says "the dock / bar / side / thing / something / isn't working" they need to :
<xen> please help
<ikonia> xen: with what ?
<shakjdhf> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm #Type unity into the filter, click the purple Ubuntu Unity Plugin, and third option down "Hide Launcher" change to "Dodge Active Window" then save.
<shakjdhf> Then in alt+f2 type unity
<ikonia> shakjdhf: who are you talking to - no-one else has this issue, glad your sorted,
<shakjdhf> or in terminal: $ unity & disown
<shakjdhf> ikonia: stop being that guy
<shakjdhf> I think every time I come in here, every three months, you say something unhelpful
<ikonia> shakjdhf: stop rambling, your fixed and working, that's grewat
<shakjdhf> I am trying to help the next guy who comes in with this problem
<ikonia> shakjdhf: there is no next guy
<xen> man but it crashes my gnome 3
<ikonia> shakjdhf: no-one is taking notes on what to do
<shakjdhf> ikonia: you are pedantic, this is a common issue, I've googled it, stop being pedantic and /ignore me if you don't want to help
<Guest85052> can you stop it guys?
<ikonia> shakjdhf: I've never seen anyone have the issue, but no-one else has the issue in the channel
<shakjdhf> ikonia: it is going to be google logged, but someone might learn from it
<fidel> shakjdhf: well ikonia is right as long as someone onhere is in actual need for that info
<shakjdhf> fidel: you never know ;) thanks
<fidel> in case you want to paste everything someone might benefit from - start with wikipedia from A to Z
<rajumoh> can we route music played in amarok to ekiga/skype ?
<l_pottersky> ikonia: lol... there must be nothing better to do really...  :P
<ikonia> shakjdhf: right a wiki page, that's more worth while
<fidel> ;)
<ANTO> CIAO A TT
<ANTO> !LIST
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Zoffix> heh
<ikonia> xen: are you using unity
<l_pottersky> its kinda ironic though... because if it's a common problem, then the solution might be easy to find googling...
<ikonia> l_pottersky: a wiki page would be useful, so the information is easy to parse
<ikonia> l_pottersky: it will get spidered, others can maintain it, all the info is in one place rather than broken up into multiple lines
<ANTO> !LIST
<ikonia> ANTO: please stop
<bam> Hi everybody!
<bam> Can anyone help me? I have a little problem
<Zoffix> Well, all the remaining google connections disappeared now; I guess I'd need to do a restart to get those `sh` back; or just wait... Anyway, thanks for the help, I'll try your suggestions the next time I get anything weird going on again. Thanks.
<ANTO> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Zoffix> bam, no one can help you, unless they know what the question is. Makes sense, no?
<bam> yes yes
<bam> so I have a server running on ubuntu-server and there is Apache Tomcat running on it
<bam> I access the server using ssh and then I run Tomcat
<bam> but I have to stay logged in or Tomcat stops
<bam> ( sorry for my no really good englis )
<Zoffix> bam, use `screen`
<Zoffix> bam, to run the tomcat that is.
<Zoffix> bam, screen -d -m tomcat (or whatever the name is) would start the server and detach screen. Then to return you'd type screen -r. But my memory is foggy, so read the man page (man screen)
<bam> and I can logout of my server and Tomcat will be still running ?
<Zoffix> bam, yup
<ronsonol_> Is there a log of what update manager has installed when?
 * melvincv wonders why tomcat isn't a service/daemon
<l_pottersky> was asking myself the same question melvincv
<l_pottersky> doesnt it help if you run it like "command &" ?
<bam> Zoffix, Thanks a lot! I'll make search on screen
<bam> see u
<IceHunter> how long it can take to format to ntfs 1tb external hard drive?
<Zoffix> l_pottersky, that would put it in background, but the process would still be terminated when you log off the ssh
<rajumoh> Zoffix,IceHunter : I think tomcat has a shell script that actually does this in its bin files.. i dont remember the name though..
 * Zoffix shrugs
<rajumoh> Zoffix,IceHunter : in our world there is more than one way of doing this i guess :-D
<Zoffix> :)
<ziyadb_> hello. So I installed compiz and made the changes I wanted, however, I had inadvertently disabled Unity, now the launcher bar is gone and it appears that I may be on Gnome 2.x, is there any way to revert the changes I have made? By removing the package perhaps?
<IceHunter> rajumoh, Why are you telling me this? My question is very different
<rajumoh> IceHunter: type :-p
<rajumoh> IceHunter: typo :-p
<dr_willis> run ccsm and Renable unity or the Webupd8 site has a guide on reseting unity and compiz
<ziyadb_> dr_willis: excellent, thank you!
<IceHunter> rajumoh: okay :D
<Anomie21> Is there an easy way to get a program to launch on startup and constantly run in the background (it would reopen itself if it was shut for whatever reason)
<ziyadb_> dr_willis: and, we're done. Thank you very much.
<Tricks_> hi I'm trying to forward port 80 to another port using ufw. I have opened port 80 and added a few lines to /etc/ufw/before.rules at the top of the file http://pastebin.com/gyvfuWK2 but it doesn't seem to be working... have I missed something?
<dr_willis> Anomie21: depends on the program to some degree
<Anomie21> dr_willis: It's teamviewer, a VNC program
<Kre10s> hello. I've got some CAD as well as their DWG versions. Can I convert these to svg? what would I use to do so?
<cuco> hi all, i am trying to install wine on 64 bit. After apt-get install
<cuco> .. ing it, I see: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<cuco> it seems like the 32bit support is not installed. am i right?
<ox3a> hi ikonia
<allu2> cuco: try purging wine and reinstalling helped for me
<ox3a> Perhaps i will be able to change host ... Just now i need some hint for changing Ubuntu boot logo.
<cuco> allu2: did that already
<dr_willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<allu2> cuco: sure? with the apt-get purge wine, also check if there is some winebind or like that staying
<ox3a> dr_willis, I am customizing LIVE CD
<MonkeyDust> tss
<ikonia> ox3a: did you want me?
<ox3a>  just asking
<cuco> allu2: the problem is not configuration, it's a loader problem. but.. yes, I did that (apt-get remove --purge)
<ikonia> ox3a: sorry, you just said "hi ikonia" I wondered if you wanted me
<muhammedmuhammed> hi
<muhammedmuhammed> any body here
<MonkeyDust> cuco  maybe you have to delete some hidden file or directory
<NyLes> what is the use of the package (i guess) gettext and xmlto?
<allu2> cuco: i had same problem while ago, i remember i removed wine and reinstalled but it didn't help, then i removed something like winebind or winbind and it removed wine and its dependencies and then when i installed it worked,
<ikonia> NyLes: what do you mean what is the use of them ?
<allu2> but ofcourse it can be due to other reasons in my case
<NyLes> ikonia: i've been trying this; http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/..
<wadkar> how do I know user information like home directory, default shell etc. ? something like 'usermod --list $userName'
<ox3a> ikonia, oh yeah i see... First you tried to help me for first problem and now i am back again for next problem .. Boot Logo. That is it
<MonkeyDust> NyLes  do they cause any problem?
<NyLes> MonkeyDust: nope, just want to know..
<ikonia> NyLes: yes, but what do you want to know
<NyLes> ikonia: are they really essential for upgrading ALSA?
<Antilect> 13:37
<ikonia> NyLes: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/ that is what gettext is, is that the sort of thing are you looking for
<ikonia> NyLes: if the package depends on them - yes they are
<cuco> allu2: again, not working.
<NyLes> ikonia: ahh thanks..
<MatisM> Hello everyone, I have a very strange problem with my ubuntu 10.4, regarding my internet connection
<MatisM> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<MatisM> my connection comes and goes, several times per minute
<bronnow> Hi an newbee questtion.. can i have zen coding to gedit and how do i do that?
<MonkeyDust> MatisM  wireless?
<MatisM> MonkeyDust: not eth
<nebkat> anyone here who could tell me about getting ubuntu mobile for an android rom?
<BeTaMaX> Hi there :)
<ikonia> nebkat: there isn't one
<BeTaMaX> Anyone here with java knnowledge could support me with a compilation and some doubts? I'm giving my first steps
<nebkat> ikonia: hmm?
<nebkat> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<ikonia> nebkat: not released yet
<nebkat> right
<MonkeyDust> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> nebkat: it should be available from the market place when it's released I believe
<nebkat> ikonia: market place?
<nebkat> that would be amazing
<wadkar> do I have to grep /etc/passwd,group and what not for this ?
<ikonia> nebkat: whatever the android "app store" is
<ikonia> nebkat: I don't believe any of that is confirmed though
<nebkat> would be great for me
<MatisM> MonkeyDust: can you read me at pm?
<nebkat> all I need a pc for is to connect to ssh
<MonkeyDust> !pm| MatisM
<ubottu> MatisM: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<NyLes> excuse me, i tried ./configure in alsa-utils and it say configure: error: panelw library not found
<ikonia> NyLes: I strongly advise you not to try to do that
<MatisM> My question is, My eth connection comes and goes several times in the same minute, as I'm surfing the web, or using git, or whatever, I tried changing the DNS, changing IP to a fixed one set by me in the configuration, and nothing seems to happend, here is more information about my network system http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85 ubottu
<ikonia> NyLes: manually compiling alsa and overwriting files on your ubuntu system can lead to real issues
<dr_willis> NyLes:  install the needed whatever-dev packages
<MatisM> MonkeyDust: I don't know wich command is ok for pm, I doubled click on your name on list of names at the channel
<NyLes> ikonia: but the installed alsa causes problems with my sound card :/
<ubuntu-guy> How can i change this picture for live cd (Customization) please: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/plymouthtutorial-large_007.jpg
<NyLes> dr_willis: ok thanks..
<ikonia> NyLes: then work with people to fix it, log bugs, get the packages updated if that's what is needded
<mut3city> Got a new laptop that came with W7 and I installed Ubuntu 10.10 along side it.  But now I need to return the laptop… is there any way to uninstall Ubuntu and restore the drive to it's original partition size?
<dr_willis> apt-get build-dep package   is handy command.. for that
<ikonia> NyLes: compiling software with no understanding of the consiquences / effects on the system may break a lot more than sound
<ikonia> mut3city: you'll need to a.) delete the ubuntu partitions b.) resize the windows partiton to the whole disk c.) put the windows boot loader back on
<NyLes> ikonia: OMG?
<ikonia> mut3city: I wouldn't worry too hard though as the shop will likley re-image it
<fidel> mut3city: most likely the wrong place to ask in the first place. regarding resetting: check if there is some kind of recovery procedure described
<dr_willis> there used to be some update-alsa scripts
<NyLes> ikonia: thanks for the advice i'll stop this now..
<MatisM> My eth connection comes and goes several times in the same minute, as I'm surfing the web, or using git, or whatever, I tried changing the DNS, changing IP to a fixed one set by me in the configuration, and nothing seems to happend, here is more information about my network system http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85 ubottu
<mut3city> fidel: it came with a recovery partition, just didn't know if that would delete the linux partitions and restore the original
<mut3city> ikonia: thanks
<NyLes> dr_willis: i think i encountered one.. will it help me?
<dr_willis> NyLes:  ive no idea what your issue is.
<MatisM> My eth connection comes and goes several times in the same minute, as I'm surfing the web, or using git, or whatever, I tried changing the DNS, changing IP to a fixed one set by me in the configuration, and nothing seems to happend, here is more information about my network system http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85 ubottu
<NyLes> dr_willis: aplay -l results with no soundcard founds, lspci does detect my soundcard.. and whenever there is action on desktop i.e moving mouse, it produces buzz sound "zzzzzz"
<fidel> mut3city: i returned a laptop to amazon years ago - i didndt even bother removing the os i installed on it and they didnt asked me to clean my mess up ;)
<NyLes> dr_willis:  is this the one your talking about? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577
<mut3city> fidel: cool good to know
<MatisM> My eth connection comes and goes several times in the same minute, as I'm surfing the web, or using git, or whatever, I tried changing the DNS, changing IP to a fixed one set by me in the configuration, and nothing seems to happend, here is more information about my network system http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85 ubottu  CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<MatisM> My eth connection comes and goes several times in the same minute, as I'm surfing the web, or using git, or whatever, I tried changing the DNS, changing IP to a fixed one set by me in the configuration, and nothing seems to happend, here is more information about my network system http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85 ubottu  CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<MatisM> My eth connection comes and goes several times in the same minute, as I'm surfing the web, or using git, or whatever, I tried changing the DNS, changing IP to a fixed one set by me in the configuration, and nothing seems to happend, here is more information about my network system http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85 ubottu  CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<FloodBot1> MatisM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> I was just typing a response
<RawProduce> MatisM: could be a hardware problem
<RawProduce> ah
<dr_willis> heh delayed bot
<AlanBell> MatisM: firstly don't be irritating, it won't encourage people to help you. Secondly, don't use ping use mtr that will show you where on the path between you and the thing you are pinging the packets are being droppped, might be your router or somewhere in your ISP
<AlanBell> so "mtr google.com" and watch it for a while
<theadmin> AlanBell: (s)he was kicked
<cga> hi all, ubuntu oneiric up to date. alsa installed, audio working (realtek alc262) but I neither can control it with the volume widget nor see it listed in sound (system settings) hardware
<ikonia> the fact that there are so many "link ups" in a short period of time suggests the card is struggling to negotiate
<cga> any idea? already did the "trick" to add options snd-hda-intel model=ALC262 to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<MonkeyDust> cga  open a terminal and type alsamixer
<cga> MonkeyDust, then what? I want to use the volume in the bar.
<cga> it is working in alsamixer bte
<MonkeyDust> ah, that's different
<cga> btw*
<Zerpex> Hi, I'm trying to find all .htaccess files in my /home directory, anyone that knows how to do so?
<llutz> find ~ -type f -name '.htaccess' Zerpex
<huttan> Zerpex: find ~/ -name .htaccess
<ecolitan> hello
<ecolitan> how can I stop esolv.conf from being overwritten
<ecolitan> resolv.conf
<Zerpex> you guys are awesome
<lorrien3> If I install ubuntu WITHOUT internet what do I miss? and how do I get it back?
<llutz> ecolitan: set your dns in networkmanager or dhclient ot /etc/network/interfaces
<kpas_> does libre office support ms docx files
<ulimit> yes
<ecolitan> seems to ignore dns-nameserver in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<llutz> ecolitan: sudo apt-get install resolvconf
<ecolitan> just overwrites resolv.conf with its own ideas
<lorrien3> help!
<lorrien3> someone help!
<kpas_> hmmm let move it mt win7 pc and see if word can open it might be a corrupt file
<theadmin> lorrien3: You don't "miss" anything, you'll just have to install updates yourself later rather them being installed during the install
<llutz> ecolitan: "dns-nameserver" in the /etc/network/interfaces only works if that package is installed
<eutheria> i am trying to add a printer, i get this message about firewallD is not running
<eutheria> what is firewalld?
<ferori> theadmin: but is it installing? I don't install anything automatically after I connect to the internet...
<NewWorld> eutheria:  I'm guessing firewall daemon
<ferori> theadmin: but what
<MatisMasters_> Hi can someone help me to solve a problem with my internet connection?
<ferori> I can mantismaster!
<eutheria> well seeing as there is no such package as firewalld
<ecolitan> well Ive installed resolvconf, will see what happens after next boot. Thanks :)
<ferori> What's the prob MantisMaster?
<NewWorld> eutheria:  It's a service. It can be part of another package
<MatisMasters_> ferori: well my problem is that my connection comes and goes several times per minute
<MatisMasters_> ferori: i already tried setting the DNS and IP fixed, I'm behind a router
<MatisMasters_> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<MatisMasters_> ferori: there is more info
<ferori> Are you using a wired or wireless connection MAntis?
<MatisMasters_> ferori: wired
<ferori> give me info!
<ferori> give me info
<MatisMasters_> ferori: http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<eutheria> NewWorld, well it is a service that doesn't exist, no such file in packages.ubuntu.com
<MatisMasters_> ferori: on windows everything works great, so its not a router problem
<ecolitan> MatisMasters: dodgy/wiggly cable?
<ferori> hahaha MantisMAster. Someone help Mantis.
<kpas_> where in unity can I match a file type with a application to run when clicking the file I want to open
<MatisMasters_> ecolitan: no, its the same cable that I use in windows
<ecolitan> i always thought "link up" in messages was L2 ?
<ferori> theadmin MantisMaster needs help
<MatisMasters_> ferori: lol, MantisMaster xD, its very weird but It happend to me before I fixed it, didn't even know how, but I thought it had something to do with the IPv6, but I deactivated it from the options in the network-applet from gnome, and nothing
<ferori> MantisMaster, I dunno a thing about computer! I just installed ubuntu andthe internet works correctly. Hahahaha
<huttan> MatisMasters_: are u using dhcp on your router?
<ferori> What have you done MantisMAster
<RedViper> I recently downloaded a new linux and burnt it on to a Dvd, but when I reboot my computer, it boots into the Dvd but after that it remains black. I have tryed pressing all sorts of keys and still nothing happens, Please can someone help?
<ubuntu-guy> How can i change this boot picture for live cd (Customization) please: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/plymouthtutorial-large_007.jpg  ?
<ikonia> RedViper: what is the new linux ?
<kernix> hi all
<ikonia> !plymouth > ubuntu-guy
<ubottu> ubuntu-guy, please see my private message
<ferori> it's said it's installing additional files but it's stuck like that for 10 minutes already.
<RedViper> ikonia: Linux Mint 12. I have ubuntu 10.10 and Windows 7 installed at the moment. I want to move onto Mint but I cant seem to get into the dvd
<ikonia> RedViper: ok, so ask the mint support channels for help
<theadmin> RedViper: Mint is unsupported here.
<ikonia> !mint | RedViper
<ubottu> RedViper: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> RedViper: good luck
<amjo324_1> good ubuntu book recommendations ?
<ferori> I know amjo324_1
<ikonia> amjo324_1: tons on amazon for all different topics/levels
<RedViper> ikonia: How can I get onto the mint chats using Empathy?
<ikonia> RedViper: join the server ubottu gave you and then join the channel
<RedViper> ikonia: There is no one in the chat?
<ikonia> RedViper: there is,
<RedViper> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> RedViper: ?
<dr_willis> brad! janet!
<llutz>  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org NOT on freenode RedViper
<RedViper> ikonia: Well no one is here
<dr_willis> Ubuntu is more fun anyway
<ikonia> RedViper: they are - I'm in the channel, over 400 people
<llutz>  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org NOT on freenode RedViper
<RedViper> llutz: How do I get onto irc.spotchat.org?
<the_p> hi. i'm having troubles with the nvidia driver. i can see in nvidia x-server settings that there are 3 performance levels and altough i'm not using my gpu it is always in the highest one. as i am on a notebook i would like to have it on the lowest if i do not need my gpu to save energy.
<MonkeyDust> RedViper  in your browser, surf to irc.spotchat.org and join #linuxmint-help
<MatisMasters> Hey, can someone help with a problem in my internet connection in Ubuntu 10.?? please someone, is a very difficult problem
<llutz> RedViper: read the manual for your irc-client, /server irc.spotchat.org     then /join #linuxmint-help
<ikonia> MatisMasters: you keep asking
<ikonia> MatisMasters: 1.) are you using gnome network manager or /etc/interfaces to configure your card ?
<RedViper> ikonia: llutz: Thanks
<MatisMasters> ikonia: hey, can you help me?
<MatisMasters> ikonia: thanks in advance
<dr_willis> the_p:  actually unity/compiz is using the 3d features of the gpu
<ikonia> MatisMasters: answer my questions and I can help you where to look
<MatisMasters> ikonia: gnome-network-manager, from the ubuntu gui applet at the top of the screen
<MatisMasters> ikonia: http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<ikonia> MatisMasters: ok - so you have not configured anything in /etc/interfaces file
<MatisMasters> ikonia: not, I've never touched that file
<ikonia> MatisMasters: are you using dhcp or static ip  ?
<MatisMasters> ikonia: dhcp, but I tried to set up the static IP with DNS and everything and still the same problem
<ikonia> MatisMasters: make sure you are using dhcp - do not try to use static IP
<ikonia> MatisMasters: is this wired direct into your router or a switch ?
<MatisMasters> ikonia: its wired directly into my router, via rj45 cable
<RedViper> ikonia: llutz: Sorry to bother you but I am still having problems finding the Mint Chat.
<MatisMasters> ikonia: but from windows, as I am right now with my laptop everything works perfectly
<ikonia> MatisMasters: so you have windows on the same laptop and it has no issues ?
<MatisMasters> ikonia: from both my laptop, and my desktop pc(the one I want to fix)
<theTroy> hi! Is there a way to find out if my hardware has mini PCI express V1 or V2?
<ikonia> MatisMasters: is your desktop or laptop having the problem
<MatisMasters> ikonia: right now to have both powered on, I'm using the IRC chat from my laptop, but in my desktop its an amd, and its the one with problems with the connection, only in ubuntu, my desktop in windows works fine
<llutz> RedViper: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_connect_to_IRC_in_Empathy_.3F
<ikonia> MatisMasters: ok - so your desktop has the problem, when you boot into windows on the desktop does it have any problems ?
<RedViper> ikonia: llutz: Is there a way to access the Linux Mint chat Through Empathy???
<ikonia> RedViper: READ what llutz just posted
<MatisMasters> ikonia: not at all, in my desktop windows works just fine, and the internet connection also works fine
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> ikonia: Ya sorry
<ikonia> MatisMasters: ok so that removes a lot of the confusion areas
<ikonia> MatisMasters: what network card is in this machine ?
<dr_willis> RedViper:  any irc client should work. connecct to the server, then join the channel
<MatisMasters> ikonia: how can I check it?
<ikonia> MatisMasters: please pastebin the output of the command "lspci"
<MatisMasters> ikonia: on my way
<RedViper> dr_willis: It's not working with Empathy though. I have checked and applyed these details - #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theadmin> RedViper: Click this: irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help . Empathy should open it and connect where you want to.
<MatisMasters> ikonia: Ethernet controller: Realtek ctor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B Express it Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<RedViper> theadmin: Nothing is happening
<ikonia> MatisMasters: that should have quite reasonable support
<theadmin> RedViper: mk, anyway, Empathy is not really an IRC client... Why not use something sane?
<MatisMasters> ikonia: I don't know who exactly to address, do you think its a driver problem?
<dr_willis> i agree - use a 'real' irc client
<RedViper> theadmin: Suggestions?
<theadmin> RedViper: irssi (cli), kvirc, xchat (gui)
<dr_willis> weechat. ;)
<ikonia> MatisMasters: doubtful, but possible
<llutz> MatisMasters: " modinfo r8169|grep version:"
<the_p> dr_willis:  i'm on kde and i deactivated the desktop effects
<NyLes> lol this card beats the hell out of me..
<ikonia> MatisMasters: the fact that there are so many "up" requests in that syslog sugguest to me it's struggling to negotiate
<mosno> what is the deal with that annoying little resize triangle on the bottom-right of my windows? i don't seem to recall this on other distros. can it be disabled? am in Gnome Shell
<dr_willis> mosno:  resize handel? its a theme thing i belive
<MatisM> ikonia: sorry just lost connection
<MatisM> ikonia:  http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<ikonia> MatisM: you've given me that link 3 times !
<ikonia> MatisM: stop it
<MatisM> ikonia: added latest command result, the last message I read was about that having reasonable support
<RedViper> dr_willis: Ok I have installed Xchat, What network do I use?
<ikonia> MatisM: please show me the output of "ifconfig eth0"
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<RedViper> dr_willis: MintIRC?
<ikonia> RedViper: ok - this is getting tedious now
<mosno> dr_willis, figured it out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61280/how-to-remove-the-resize-grip-in-gtk3-windows
<ikonia> RedViper: connec to the irc network irc.spotchat.net
<dr_willis>  on 'servername'
<mosno> dr_willis, it just bugged me in gnome-terminal
<Sapphire> Hello everybody , in ubuntu there are many files have a SUID set and can be executed by other user , so why I run a program like this , I still need to enter my sudo password ?
<ikonia> RedViper: join the channel #linuxmint-help
<ikonia> RedViper: if you are unable to do this, join the channel #xchat and ask for help in configuring it
<playman> any one that can help me? I just installed fog on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, now i'm trying to access it's management trough firefox, all I get is "connection timed out" when I try to access the fog management. I cant ping the ubuntu server from the XP machine, but I can ping the XP machine from Ubuntu. any idea?
<ikonia> playman: what are you trying to access ?
<theadmin> Sapphire: It all depends on what the program does. If it tries to access some data the user normally has no access to, well
<MatisM_> ikonia: sorry but I think now, if the ubuntu is connected, could it be that is making have problem connections with my laptop in windows?
<ikonia> MatisM_: please show me the output of the command "ifconfig eth0"
<playman> ikonia: i'm trying to access this http://localhost/fog/management
<ikonia> playman: you won't be able to access "localhost" from a remote host
<ikonia> playman: you need to make sure apache is running to access it from the local machine
<ikonia> playman: I have no idea how you've installed "fog" so can't comment beyond that
<playman> ikonia: I did not use localhost, I used it's local ip address
<new2ubuntu> hi guys, can someone help me with ubuntu 11.10, I cant get into graphical mode?
<llutz> 127.0.0.1? ;)
<ikonia> playman: then when I asked "what you are trying to access" give me the REAL thing you are trying to access
<playman> ikonia: this is how I installed fog, pritty simple http://www.fogproject.org/wiki/index.php?title=Ubuntu_10.04
<ikonia> playman: don't give me fake info
<dr_willis> for a fast quake server join '127.0.0.1'    old joke. ;)
<ikonia> dr_willis: made me smile, so thank you
<playman> ikonia: sorry about that ikonia, i'll keep that in mind from now on
<Sapphire> thx theamin ~
<ikonia> playman: I'll ask again "what url are you trying to access"
<new2ubuntu> linux expects me to type something it stands on myusername@computerName
<new2ubuntu> any idea what should I do?
<ikonia> new2ubuntu: what is the question
<dr_willis> new2ubuntu:  thats the console/shell
<new2ubuntu> i just installed ubuntu
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: Does "startx" do anything?
<playman> ikonia: http://192.168.1.1/fog/management
<MatisM_> l
<ikonia> new2ubuntu: ok
<new2ubuntu> just a sec, I'll tell you what happens
<MatisM_> ikonia: added to the pastie we've been working on
<ikonia> playman: ok - so you need to make sure apache is set to listen on the IP address 192.168.1.1 and that port 80 is not firewalled
<dr_willis> !info fog
<ubottu> Package fog does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> ikonia: (s)he fails to run lightdm apparently
<ikonia> theadmin: who/what/where ?
<new2ubuntu> it says server error?
<theadmin> ikonia: new2ubuntu
<new2ubuntu> theadmin?
<ikonia> MatisM_: don't see the info - please just give me the info I'm asking for
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: Uh, huh. Okay, can you try booting with nomodeset?
<new2ubuntu> that's what i did
<new2ubuntu> and ended up here
<new2ubuntu> I mean on this screen
<new2ubuntu> I type my username and pass
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: Well, I take it the same thing happens without nomodeset too?
<new2ubuntu> without nomodeset it's black screen
<new2ubuntu> laptop has some issues with graphics
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: Hm, okay. What is your GPU (graphics card)?
<new2ubuntu> so I activated nomodeset
<new2ubuntu> radeon 6830g I think
<armandoborntotau> anybody know how to install ubuntu on sony vaio series s?? i can't install with ubuntu 10.04
<new2ubuntu> it's hp pavilion g7 laptop
<mi3> Hi, I am updating my natty with the latest updates and I would like to know how can I backup those updates .
<armandoborntotau> anybody know how to install ubuntu on sony vaio series s?? i can't install with ubuntu 10.04
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: Hm... Radeon or Radeon HD? I dunno if the old Radeon are even supported anymore
<new2ubuntu> just aa sec
<theadmin> (I'm not too into graphic cards or hardware in general though)
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: lspci | grep VGA
<MatisM_> l
<AdvoWork> is this quite high as load averages? 3.46, 3.46, 3.60
<new2ubuntu> it's hd
<theadmin> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdcccle-updates, fglrx-dev, fglrx-updates
<muelli> AdvoWork: well. Yes. But it depends, really. The number is the number of processes willing to run.
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: Just grab fglrx and it should work... I hope
<mi3> I am updating my natty with the latest updates and I would like to know how can I backup those updates manually and then again reinstall those updates on an offline pc without any software
<new2ubuntu> how to grab? :D
<new2ubuntu> type it?
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<new2ubuntu> ok, thanks I'll try that
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: That is given you have a network connection
<i2c> c
<i2c> hey guys whenever I try to open up ubuntu software center it takes forever, then automatically turns grey and I have to force quit. Any thoughts? I"ve already tried sudo-apt --reinstall install software-center
<mi3> any suggest me?
<muelli> well i2c. It might just be busy.
<muelli> mi3: I don't really get what you want to achieve.
<mi3> can anyone suggest me?
<AdvoWork> muelli, what can i do to work out why its so high?
<theadmin> i2c: software-center is pretty heavy, have you considered trying Synaptic?
<mi3> i2c try updating to a new version
<MatisM_> ikonia: there, in the same pastebin, at the bottom of everything, sorry its difficult to use the connection right now from ubuntu, im moving the command results through text files in a pendrive now
<muelli> AdvoWork: you can check with tools like "htop" what processes are running and in which state they are. Then you get an idea of what processes cause the load.
<escott> mi3, you can grab the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mi3> muelli, I am updating my system and its receiving those updates [those deb files] I want to backup those and save them, then I want to install them on an offline pc that has never connected to the internet
<ikonia> MatisM_: sorry, not interested any more, I'm asking for information and not getting it.
<roasted_> Question - this is such a minor thing, but I'm just THAT curious. Why is it when I format a drive in disk utility, I have 2 mb unallocated, while in gparted it leaves 0 mb allocated? What's stranger yet is if I format it with gparted (leaving 0 mb unallocated) and try to add it to my software raid array, it times out and fails, whereas if I format it with disk utility (leaving 2 mb unallocated) it works just fine. Very minor, but I
<MatisM_> ikonia: second chance please! I really need help with this
<muelli> yeah mi3. I think you need to backup /var/cache/apt. But I'm not entirely sure whether that's everything.
<ikonia> roasted_: it's just rounding
<roasted_> ikonia: don't you think it's strange 1 works as raid and th eother does not, though?
<ikonia> roasted_: it shouldn't make a difference, and in all the years I've used raid I've never had an issue due to rounding
<mi3> escott there are a lot of deb files, how do I backup them?
<playman> ikonia: sorry for the long respond, I checked the httpd.conf file and it's empty, I should se there if my apache is listening. right?
<ikonia> roasted_: I suspect there a different problem that you are assoticating with this
<mi3> muelli i want to backup my updates dude
<muelli> roasted_: I don't know but I can imaging metadata taking up some space. And well, if there's no space left, it might not be able to write the metadata
<muelli> mi3: yes.
<MatisM_> ikonia:  http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f4796aa0e81f
<roasted_> ikonia: have you ever set up software raid after ubuntu is already installed?
<escott> roasted_, two possibilities (a) alighnment and (b) something gpt related. i think gpt leaves a bit at the front of the disk unused so as not to trample on mbr tables
<roasted_> muelli: that was kind of my thought process too.
<ikonia> playman visit https://help.ubuntu.com - look in the server section there is a guide on how to setup apache
<roasted_> escott: I'm not using gpt.
<ikonia> roasted_: many many times
<roasted_> ikonia: when you prep the drives, do you use gparted, disk utility, or terminal?
<ikonia> roasted_: personally fdisk
<escott> mi3, how were you planning to get files to the offline machine?
<ikonia> roasted_: no reason other than personal preferences
<mi3> muelli how to backup them? also i would like to install them on an offline pc so tell me how to do so
<LukeNukem> ikonia, yo
<LukeNukem> remember me?
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  is popular today
<ikonia> LukeNukem: as we only spoke yesterday, yes
<roasted_> ikonia: I hear ya. hey by chance do you have a preference between mbr and gpt?
<MatisM_> MonkeyDust: can you help me with my weird internet connection problem?
<LukeNukem> MatisM_, what is it
<mi3> escott ,by a flash drive, u know , with those updates copied to a flash drive and then moved to the offline pc
<ikonia> roasted_: mbr is nothing to do with gpt, if you mean dos partitions and gpt, unless I have a technical reason (2TB or greater or EFI ) or until dos becomes more retired I'll keep it simple with dos tables
<bisceglia> ciao list
<udonthavetoknow_> hello there, can somebody help me? i'm trying to format and partition a microsd card with gparted, but always when i'm trying to make a ext4 partition my /dev/sdb gets unmounted. after mounting it again, it says that gparted cannot detect the new partition
<roasted_> ikonia: I know they have nothing to do each other, and yes I meant the disk size/EFI. Speaking of which, if my board is "UEFI enabled" is that referencing EFI that GPT needs?
<bisceglia> ciao list
<muelli> mi3: *shrug* copy them on a pen drive and move them over to the other machine.
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell bisceglia about list
<MatisM_> LukeNukem: The connection from my desktop pc with ubuntu 10.4 is reconnecting over and over again, like several times per minutes, as I surf the web, or do anything on internet, in the same pc in windows, the connection is working perfectly
<ubottu> bisceglia, please see my private message
<MatisM_> LukeNukem: http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<escott> mi3, if the machines are identical and the flash drive is large enough you could rsync -delete from the /var/cache/apt/archives/ on a regular basis. that would be the easiest way to get updates over
<MatisM_> LukeNukem: there is lots of information
<ikonia> roasted_: if you know they are nothing to do with each other, why did you ask if I prefered MBR or GPT knowing they where nothing to do with each other
<mi3> escott?
<bisceglia> ciao list
<escott> mi3, although you would also need to copy the updated apt dependency lists
<LukeNukem> MatisM_, gee sorry, dunno man
<LukeNukem> good luck
<roasted_> ikonia: I looked at MBR vs GPT as ext3 vs ext4.
<bisceglia> bisceglia
<HoNgOuRu> my volume icon near the time has gone, Im using gnome 3.
<ikonia> roasted_: UEFI enabled doesn't mean you have to use it
<bastidrazor> !list | bisceglia
<ubottu> bisceglia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HoNgOuRu> what do I have to install ?=
<ikonia> roasted_: MBR is "master boot record" - it's nothing to do with the partition table
<ikonia> roasted_: the partition tables are GPT and DOS based
<roasted_> ikonia: oh. I guess I got confused with disk utility then, because it asked me which kind of partition structure I wanted when I went to format the volume.
<srini> Is there any channel available for tweaking terminal?
<escott> roasted_, if gpt does not require efi. you can have gpt on bios systems. but if you have uefi enabled you are supposed to use gpt to boot
<v01d`> how do i set up iptables in ubuntu ?
<v01d`> and arp tables
<ikonia> roasted_: it's easy to make the mistakes, I'[m only being picky to make sure I'm answering the question you are "really" asking
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way of recovering the volume indicator in gnome 3 ?
<udonthavetoknow_> hello there, can somebody help me? i'm trying to format and partition a microsd card with gparted, but always when i'm trying to make an ext4 partition my /dev/sdb gets unmounted. after mounting it again, it says that gparted cannot detect the new partition
<MonkeyDust> !pm| MatisM_
<i2c> mi3 how do I update to a newer version? and software center worked for the longest time...
<ubottu> MatisM_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<roasted_> escott: I didn't specifically set up gpt on my boot drive. I know my board said UEFI enabled but that was as far as I got with it.
<chown_> guys i have a network hd that has a interface, at my mac i do a smb://ip and it mount up my hd, how do i do something like that at ubuntu?
<v01d`> how do i set up iptables in ubuntu ?
<mi3> escott tell me all the steps i am a newbie dude never tried that before, 1st how to backup them? i know the folder and i copied them, nut there is a lock icon on those deb files
<muelli> v01d`: check ufw
<fidel> chown_: you mount if via cli or via your file-browser
<muelli> !ufw | v01d`
<ubottu> v01d`: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<roasted_> ikonia: well if you have a second, pop into disk utility sometime, pop in a flash drive you can sacrifice (only because I would never recommend touching the next step on a live drive, even if you would utilize the cancel button) then hit "format volume". I saw MBR, GUID, and several other things there. I just associated them as being similar to ext2 vs 3 vs 4, etc
<mi3> i2c u can update the software center from the update manager, just reload the lists and install from that ok
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way of recovering the volume indicator in gnome 3 ?
<MatisM_> ubottu: can you help me? The connection from my desktop pc with ubuntu 10.4 is reconnecting over and over again, like several times per minutes, as I surf the web, or do anything on internet, in the same pc in windows, the connection is working perfectly
<ubottu> MatisM_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RedViper> Please can someone help me With Linux Mint in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> roasted_: nah, totally different things
<udonthavetoknow_> hello there, can somebody help me? i'm trying to format and partition a microsd card with gparted, but always when i'm trying to make an ext4 partition my /dev/sdb gets unmounted. after mounting it again, it says that gparted cannot detect the new partition
<i2c> mi3: I believe it's already updated. I hit check for updates and I get nothing. (I update daily, I'm kinda anal about that)
<roasted_> ikonia: mbr was default so I just left it alone.
<ikonia> roasted_: nothing wrong with that, simple
<mi3> hehehehe
<v01d`> and also on arp tables
<chown_> fidel: how do i do that?
<mi3> then still it gets hanged i2c?
<i2c> yes sir
<fidel> chown_: depends on what you use
<i2c> when I open up software-center via command line, it throws a bunch of python errors at me
<MatisM_> The connection from my desktop pc with ubuntu 10.4 is reconnecting over and over again, like several times per minutes, as I surf the web, or do anything on internet, in the same pc in windows, the connection is working perfectly ANYONE to help me please? thanks in advance
<mi3> try uninstalling then re installing it
<fidel> chown_: cli-wise its using the mount cmd
<chown_> fidel: on my mac i do: smb://ip/partition
<roasted_> ikonia: I had originally formatted my one drive with GUID, and I noticed when I went to edit the file system type, things were wildly different. Instead of linux raid autodetect (0xfd) it now simply said linux raid. The options were simpler, etc. It wasn't until I went to my other drive, stll live in the raid, that I saw it was mbr. so I reformatted the target drive (drive b) as mbr, then 0xfd was available and I set the type as su
<escott> mi3, i've never done this so I can't give you all the steps. all i can say is that apt needs a list of the files to install and their checksums and then will look into /var/cache/apt/ to see if the files were already downloaded. so what you need to get over to the other machine is the *.deb files and the updated package archive list. and you would put those in /apt. alternately if you can get a bigger disk to do the transfer you could tr
<escott> y and use apt-mirror
<fidel> chown_: you arent listening ;)
<mi3> ohh
<ikonia> roasted_: GUID is very different
<mi3> give me the paste of that will u....
<udonthavetoknow_> hello there, can somebody help me? i'm trying to format and partition a microsd card with gparted, but always when i'm trying to make an ext4 partition my /dev/sdb gets unmounted. after mounting it again, it says that gparted cannot detect the new partition
<roasted_> ikonia: oh, when I googled it people were associating htem as the same.
<mi3> err escott?
<roasted_> ikonia: are there any advantages to guid over mbr?
<escott> udonthavetoknow_, double check that it doesnt have a write protect switch on the card
<mi3> ok is there a GUI to create a backup? escott?
<MatisM_> The connection from my desktop pc with ubuntu 10.4 is reconnecting over and over again, like several times per minutes, as I surf the web, or do anything on internet, in the same pc in windows, the connection is working perfectly ANYONE to help me please? thanks in advance http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<ikonia> roasted_: bigger disk size support really, that's about it
<haylo> Roasted, guid is group user id i think
<escott> mi3, not that i am aware of
<roasted_> haylo: you're right, but we're talking about a different type of guid in regard to partition table schemes. :)
<roasted_> ikonia: gotcha. thanks bro.
<escott> roasted_, ikonia more partitions, larger partitions, and the entry tables are bigger so more can be stored in the entry table, and there is a backup table at the end of the disk
<mi3> ok then if u had to install updates to an offline pc suggest me what would u do?
<i2c> WOW. I just tried doing sudo-software center, and it worked perfectly.
<ikonia> escott: ahhh yes, more partitions is another good point
<mi3> ok then if u had to install updates to an offline pc suggest me what would u do?escott
<roasted_> escott: would it be more logical for me to use that type of setup on a raided /home volume?
<escott> mi3, its a lot of sneaker work to shuffle files back and forth. is there a way to make this an online machine?
<mi3> hehehehe
<ikonia> roasted_: I don't think you'd see a benifit as the raid info is held in the private regions of the disk
<kprice> udonthavetoknow - have you tried mkfs from a shell?
<justsighdudes> Is there a good tutorial on how to set up a secure server? I feel like settings up a chroot for each daemon is a good idea but I have no idea how this stuff works.
<ikonia> justsighdudes: it's not a good idea,
<escott> roasted_, one argument for gpt would be that a raid array might live longer than any single disk in the array and your next disk is likely to be too big for mbr. so if you start with gpt today you can be a consistent gpt all the way through
<ikonia> justsighdudes: not all applications can function in a chroot enviornment, some have that configuration built in, others you'd have to build a whole machine chroot just to run a daemon.
<roasted_> escott: gpt? or guid?
<Guest57423> who is chinese ?
<mi3> i am just taking an example escott incase i am left totally without an internet connection and pc that has not been updated for months, know what i am saying :)
<bastidrazor> Guest57423: most people in #ubuntu-cn
<mi3> hehehehe
<NyLes> ok i think I'm missing something.. please analyze this for me im begging you guys.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/855389
<mi3> nice answer bastidrazor
<mi3> hahahahahahaha
<roasted_> ikonia: I'm reading GPT and GUID are the same thing...
<Guest57423> why your speak chinese??
<mi3> :) "most people in ubuntu-cn hahahahahahahaha
<haylo> i wish i could speak chinese
<zacktu> thunderbird has just upgraded to 10.0.2, and wouldn't install lightning -- now google calendar doesn't work -- recent updates have worked transparently?  - any word on where this is going?
<Guest57423> 怎么没人打中文？？
<escott> roasted_, gpt uses guids (in mbr your guid is put not in the partition table but in the pbr AFAIK)
<roasted_> escott: I'm reading GPT is just an appreviation for GUID Partition Table...
<roasted_> MBR - Master Boot REcord etc
<MonkeyDust> Guest57423  please type /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest57423> thanks
<escott> mi3, its hard to work with hypotheticals. hypothetically if the US and russia launch their nukes canonical won't be producing many updates so i wouldn't worry
<mi3> escott: hehehehehehe
<playman> ikonia: sorry about this, but both /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and /etc/dhcpd.conf are blank, I used to have fully working dhcpd server before the install of the fog program, is that normal?
<escott> roasted_, there are technical limitations (disk size) that are forcing the move to GPT, but GPT includes many of the best practices (like partition guids that you see with sudo blkid) into the partition table
<mi3> escott: hey atleast in modern warfare 3 they did[hypothetically]
<bluefrog> playman, /etc/dhcp3-server.dhcpd.conf
<mi3> hehe
<dr_willis> Nukebuntu
<bluefrog> playman, /etc/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.conf
<roasted_> escott: while I'm already tinkering with my partitions I  might as well move them over just for tinkering.
<bluefrog> playman forget it, am reading what I want... not what is written..
<Guest57423> where are you from??
<bluefrog> playman, why are you mixing apache conf and dhcp conf?
<escott> roasted_, the reasons for using gpt on a new disk are decent. the reasons for switching to gpt on a prexisting disk are less compelling. also be very careful to remove the mbr partition if you switch. or create a protective mbr partition
<escott> roasted_, this will tell you everything you need to know and more http://www.rodsbooks.com/
<bluefrog> playman, /etc/apache2.apache2.conf
<Trevor69420> ok i have been trying to convert COMPLETELY to ubuntu to get rid of windows... but i have a music problem... i have imported all my music from iTunes into my ubuntu system... however i have one tiny issue... my itunes purchased songs
<MonkeyDust> !pm > Guest57423
<ubottu> Guest57423, please see my private message
<Trevor69420> has anyone figured a roundabout way to get my iTunes purchases to work in Ubuntu
<escott> Trevor69420, you probably need to remove the drm from the m4a files
<roasted_> escott: these are just data disks. I guess I could do it one of two ways. It's a raid. I could either remove drive A, format to GUID, sync up to drive B (still mbr) then remove drive B, format to GUID, sync to drive A. This is assuming I can do that, but in software raid I don't think it would matter.
<ikonia> playman: dhcpd.conf is nothing do to with apache
<playman> bluefrog: /etc/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.conf is also blank. what do you mean about mixing? well I have the file/etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ikonia> playman: and as I've told you https://help.ubunu.com look in the server info for how to setup apache
<Trevor69420> escott yea thats what i figured... not sure if theres a tool for that that might run on ubuntu
<bluefrog> playman, what are you trying to? configure a web server AND configure a dhcp server?
<escott> roasted_, you can have both gpt and mbr on the same disk (so long as they are consistent) so you might want to try switching with gdisk by just changing the partitiont ables (gdisk can create hybrids)
<alisunjaya> hello
<ikonia> playman: your problem is you need apache to listen on the right ip address - those two files are nothing to do with that
<playman> ikonia: I know but I just wanted to check dhcpd.conf and found it strange that the file was empty
<alisunjaya> playman
<alisunjaya> \??>
<roasted_> escott: eh, I'd rather just push it all to gpt if mbr offers me nothing but scaling limitations for the future.
<ikonia> playman: fix the problem in hand - which is apache is not listening on the right IP
<alisunjaya> ikonia?
<roasted_> escott: as long as software raid can sync an mbr disk to gpt, then I can do 1 drive at a time like that without issue.
<escott> Trevor69420, i dont believe those tools work on linux. they need the encryption keys that are associated to your itunes accounts
<playman> bluefrog: i'm trying to setup fog server
<escott> roasted_, i would say that if you have a working system not to mess with it. there really isn't much to gain
<roasted_> escott: it's a system I'm rebuilding, so if I'm going to do it, now is the time.
<roasted_> escott: otherwise I probably wouldn't care much at all.
<playman> ikonia: yeah i'm sorry i'm trying to read trough the https://help.ubuntu.com
<roasted_> escott: then again, even if I move to a larger array, I'll have to set up a new array to begin with. It's not like I can easily port this array over.
<roasted_> escott: perhaps it's a moot point?
<alisunjaya> hello????????????????????????????????
<roasted_> escott: especially if there's no higher data reliability or speed increase...
<jonny> I'm newbie and I need a little help with gnome classic
<escott> roasted_, it depends on how your array is configured. if you have lvm on top of mdadm you can just add new lvm sectors to a new array
<roasted_> escott: no lvm is involved
<roasted_> escott: just a basic mdadm mirror
<mi3> escott thanks for the advices!!
<Valkyr> Hi. I'm new to Freenode IRC so if there's any introductory protocol I'm missing, please let me know. I'm having a problem with my Kubuntu Lucid and am hoping that someone might be able to give me some advice?
<kalimojo> is it possible for someone to send a malicious link to firefox and hijackt it under ubuntu ?
<escott> Valkyr, the main part of the protocol you missed is where you ask your question.
<Valkyr> Thanks. Here it is.
<Valkyr> The problem is with my screen/monitor in KDE. I was trying to adjust the “brightness” setting to something lower using the slider, but when I hit “apply” the monitor seemed to just shut off. I can tell I'm still logged in because my computer is set to logout in 30 seconds if I hit the “power” button once. It logs me out and I can see the startup/login screen just fine. I can also see everything if I log into Gnome Desktop, 
<superstraw> Valkyr: you have to buy us a beer first
<tomaso_> ciao a tt
<Valkyr> *monitor goes off and I can hear the login sound but still can't see anything.
<tomaso_> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kalimojo> i clicked on an image here earlier on - mudkip - that orbii posted ever since its been opening strange pages from my cache
<escott> Valkyr, sounds like the backlight is turning off instead of lowering in brightness. can you get a bright lamp and shine it on the display to confirm
<Valkyr> I'll dig up my flashlight and give that a try.
<Valkyr> I can't actually see anything shining a bright light on it.
<playman> ikonia: just a thought, does it matter if the ubuntu is 192.168.1.1 and the XP is 192.168.111.198? the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 on both machines
<escott> playman, yes
<pesari> hello, I get two addresses for archive.canonical.com: 91.189.88.33 and 91.189.92.191 -- the latter one seems to have outdated repository contents, at least for the file /ubuntu/dists/lucid/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2
<dr_willis> that would be 2 different subnets i think. ;)
<M4dH4TT3r> yes playman theyre on different networks
<Valkyr> If it were the backlight shutting off, is there a combination of buttons I would press or something to turn it back on?
<playman> ok I know they are on different networks, I thought that they could still comunicate if told so
<escott> Valkyr, well assuming that the monitor isn't being turned off by dpms, but rather that the backlight is being turned off. then the issue would with your acpi tables. you would have to do some searches for your specific hardware to identify if there is a workaround/update to the kernel acpi tables
<M4dH4TT3r> if you change 111 to 1 they will be all good
<escott> playman, depends on what lies between the subnets, but local services are usually configured to ignore traffic from outside subnets
<Valkyr> Okay. I will do some research on that. What if it's being turned off by dpms?
<playman> M4dH4TT3r: ok i'll change that, and check it again.
<playman> escott ok thanks for that
<alisunjaya_> HELLO?
<alisunjaya_> hhsahaaahahah
<bastidrazor> alisunjaya_: yeah, you're heard.
<alisunjaya_> playman
<alisunjaya_> ?
<escott> Valkyr, i think thats unlikely. but if it were there are cli utils for X to change the dpms settings
<dr_willis> alisunjaya_:  you have a support question?
<alisunjaya_> bastidrazor? in ubuntu chat?
<alisunjaya_> i user ubuntu 11.04
<playman> alisunjaya_ yes?
<alisunjaya_> hhehe
<bluefrog> playman, I assume a route is in place for both subnets to communicate?
<alisunjaya_> playman
<alisunjaya_> where do you live?
<dr_willis> alisunjaya_:  you have an actual ubuntu  support question?
<bastidrazor> alisunjaya_: this channel is not for chat but for support. #ubuntu-offtopic may be where you want to go.
<playman> alisunjaya_: why do you ask about that?
<alisunjaya_> what?
<alisunjaya_> support?
<fidel> alisunjaya_: this is a support only channel
<playman> bluefrog: could you please rephrase that question?
<mady> any chatrooms on this server?
<fidel> so NOT for non-topic related chat
<bastidrazor> mady: #defocus
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mady> oh ty
<bluefrog> playman, forget apache. from one machine, can you ping the other and vice versa?
<alisunjaya_> fidel?
<alisunjaya_> ok
<bluefrog> playman, can they talk together?
<Valkyr> escott Okay. So I'll look around on the net for something about the ACPI tables and come back if I have more trouble.
<alisunjaya_> can you tell me supoort
<mady> so this room is just for IT geeks?
<alisunjaya_> rhis
<playman> bluefrog: I can ping from ubuntu to xp, but not from xp to ubuntu
<NyLes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Myrtti> !id | alisunjaya_
<ubottu> alisunjaya_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dr_willis> mady:  for ubuntu support
<mady> in south africa ubuntu means - to help each other :)
<alisunjaya_> ubottu?
<alisunjaya_> can you speak indonesia
<mady> i can speak afrikaans and english
<mady> and a bit of hebrew
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> alisunjaya_  ubottu is a (ro)bot
<mady> shabat shalom!
<alisunjaya_> mady?
<alisunjaya_> spaek indonsia?
<alisunjaya_> mady_
<LjL> speak move to #ubuntu-offtopic about which languages you speak :P
<mady>  i cant speak indonsia
<LjL> this channel is for Ubuntu support in English
<bluefrog> playman, make it easy for you to begin with. put both machines on the same subnet. install your soft and make sure it works. then you will play with different subnets.
<mady> lol ok LjL wanna join me :P
<alisunjaya_> mady where do you live?
<mady> south africa
<mady> mossel bay to be precise
<fidel> alisunjaya_: dude read what we tell you
<mady> you can google it
<MonkeyDust> !ot| mady alisunjaya_
<ubottu> mady alisunjaya_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mady> oops sorry
<alisunjaya_> ubuntu realase 12.04 bulan 4
<wormmd> So here's a weird one: my machine was bogging down horribly yesterday, so I restarted, and when it booted back up, it seemed as though all of my configurations had been wiped, e.g., hotkeys and such, and a panel showed up behind the GNOME Shell application bar at the top. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 running GNOME Shell.
<playman> bluefrog: yea was starting to look into that, wanted to change the dhcpd.conf but it's blank, and it's there where I can make the ubuntu machine part of the same network. right?
<bluefrog> playman, not at all. I believe you may have some things to learn before setting up any kind of servers...
<dr_willis> alisunjaya_: is there some reason you are using the alpha version?
<justsighdudes> ikonia: Sorry, could you repeat what you said re: chrooting daemons? irssi is not playing nice.
<Valkyr> Question - If I can't see anything at all of the screen, how would I apply any changes to the APCI?
<Valkyr> ACPI*
<playman> bluefrog: well i'm trying to learn :) i'm just new to the whole server thing. all i'm trying to do now is to setup a fog server to take care of image installing on PC's I have to format. wanted to be able to store the install image on a server and use the ethernet to setup the pc's
<justsighdudes> ikonia: Nevermind. Just discovered /LASTLOG
<escott> Valkyr, it could be that the flashlight is just not bright enough, but that the LCD is still active and updating, but the particular configuration of the display means you absolutely cannot read anything without the backlight
<a11> hi
<bluefrog> playman, have a look at clonezilla. might be easier for you to understand / put in place
<playman> bluefrog: you gotta start somewhere right?
<escott> Valkyr, the fact that this happens when you try and change the backlight is obviously suggestive of a backlight related issue, and the backlight is controlled through ACPI and there be the dragons there
<alisunjaya_> DR WILLS? alpha i uer realase ubuntu 11.04 no alpha?
<alisunjaya_> but 12.04 alpha?
<playman> bluefrog: wery well, i've gotten used to ppl giving up on me any way. i'll check that clonezilla
<alisunjaya_> hahahahahah
<alisunjaya_> lol
<kalimojo> is it possible for someone to send a malicious link to firefox and hijackt it under ubuntu ?
<Valkyr> @escott - Okay. I will find a brighter light and shut off the lights around the computer. If I can see it then, then should I assume that something like resetting things to their default configs would bring it back?
<escott> Valkyr, do you know much about ACPI?
<bluefrog> playman, not a problem of giving up on you. teaching networking and so on is not something you do over IRC
<bluefrog> playman, takes time to learn.
<Valkyr> Nothing at all. Just that it stands for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface.
<ironhalik> Is there a way to use features from Unity in Unity-2d (mainly the workspace switcher)
<dr_willis> kalimojo:  unlikely. but stupid users can do stupid things
<wormmd> So here's a weird one: my machine was bogging down horribly yesterday, so I restarted, and when it booted back up, it seemed as though all of my configurations had been wiped, e.g., hotkeys and such, and a panel showed up behind the GNOME Shell application bar at the top. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 running GNOME Shell.
<wormmd> Thoughts?
<ikonia> wormmd: check the configuration files, see if they are blanked
<kalimojo> is it possible for someone to send a malicious link to firefox and hijackt it under ubuntu ??
<playman> bluefrog: yeah I know. I was able to setup my own DHCP server on the ubuntu machine, so seting up the fog should not have been so much trouble, except it seems to have deleted all the settings i've made and left me in the dark.
<martian> Is it possible to launch a gnome-terminal and have its task icon be something custom?
<a11> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> kalimojo: depends if they know a security hole
<escott> Valkyr, so its a set of "standards". by the standards the kernel looks up some table in the bios and the table indicates that by putting values x,y,z into register location r the hardware will change settings in some nice way, but half the time those bios tables are wrong (or the hardware is not following the standard) so the kernel says I have 10 backlight levels with register values x1 to x10, but the hardware is not following those va
<escott> lues the way the kernel thinks it should. so the kernel thinks it is lowering the backlight to the middle level, but its actually turning the backlight off
<kalimojo> dr_willis : are you saying its possible for malicious web sites to compromise firefox on ubunhtu ?
<ikonia> kalimojo: if the person writing the attack knows of a security hole, sure
<CharminTheMoose> How can I change the default 'installing missing plugins' firefox dealio to just use gksudo, rather than gksu? Running a ubuntu-minimal 11.04 install here
<escott> Valkyr, and so you need to find a workaround to deal with your (broken) backlight and handle it differently. the kernel has various boot options including some that will change the acpi backlight handling
<ikonia> kalimojo: I can break into fort knocks if I know there is a hole in their security
<bastidrazor> ikonia: can i be a part of your team. i can drive the getaway car.
<Valkyr> escott - so then the workaround would start with something from the bios screen? (booting with F* or something)?
<dr_willis> kalimojo:  worse case user may mess up stuff in their home. but unlikely
<Valkyr> F8* sorry.
<escott> Valkyr, see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_ACPI_work (although this has more kernel compile related stuff which you dont want to do) http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<escott> Valkyr, so the workaround is to figure out if someone has the same laptop as you and has posted a solution
<Valkyr> Thank you!
<CharminTheMoose> dang, chroot install rather
<kalimojo> ikonia : are you saying firefox is vulnerable ?
<escott> Valkyr, if not then you can modify /etc/default/grub to include some of these kernel boot parameters to try and make the backlight work
<ikonia> kalimojo: all software "may" be vulnerable the problem is you don't know of a vulnerablility until someone finds it
<Trevor69420> ikonia, if you broke into fort knox u'd be terribly disappointed
<escott> Valkyr, in particular acpi_backlight=[vendor,video] option
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way of recovering the volume indicator in gnome 3 ?
<dr3mro> hello , I use ubuntu 11.10 and i have this USB disk with very important powerpoint files that i have deleted by accident by shift+delete .. can any one help
<escott> HoNgOuRu, what volume indicator?
<kalimojo> ikonia : are there any KNOWN vulnerabilities in FIREFOX ? that you know of ?
<HoNgOuRu> the icon next to the time.
<escott> !testdisk | dr3mro
<HoNgOuRu> to control the audioo
<ikonia> kalimojo: check the securit CVE reports, that will show you current alerts and versions
<escott> !undelete | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<dr_willis> kalimojo:  check the various browser security sites
<wormmd> kalimojo, I'm really curious as to why you're so curious...
<escott> dr3mro, assuming that this is a vfat usb stick testdisk or photorec should handle the situation fairly well. just umount that partition so that you aren't writing anything to it
<dr3mro> escott, photorec is able to retore ppt files?
<escott> HoNgOuRu, there is an icon just to the left of the networking icon which is sound
<HoNgOuRu> escott that one is gone!
<escott> dr3mro, i don't know if photorec identifies ppts, but testdisk should be able to read the old fat entries
<HoNgOuRu> escott, that one is missing
<CharminTheMoose> How can I change the default 'installing missing plugins' firefox dealio to just use gksudo, rather than gksu? Running a debootstrap 11.04 install here
<escott> HoNgOuRu, if you go into control center is your sound working there?
<chrisgeorge> hey all, need a little help. After rebooting ubuntu (and using it forever and a day) all of a sudden it's starting up in intramfs/busybox, is there anything I can do to prevent this? Or any commands to run to help you help me?
<HoNgOuRu> only the dog barking ...the rest is gray like disabled
<anhday> people, should i ask source /etc/profile in my .bashrc?
<dr_willis> i thought on ubuntu gksu and gksudo we identical.
<kalimojo> wormmd ; cos i think ive been hacked thats why
<maasha> hey, how do you set an environment variable using bash on ubuntu as root? methinks the root account is disabled - and sudo export don't work.
<nkrypt_> it's ok, I can wait :)
<kalimojo> someone sent me a link of a mudkip and my browser was asked to restart. its done several odd things since then.
<escott> HoNgOuRu, sounds like you have a more general alsa/pulse-audio issue
<dr_willis> maasha:  /root/.bashrc perhaps
<kalimojo> wormmd someone sent me a link of a mudkip and my browser was asked to restart. its done several odd things since then.
<HoNgOuRu> I uninstalled alsa
<HoNgOuRu> cause flash videos were playing with no sound at all
<escott> HoNgOuRu, and what did you expect would happen then
<dr_willis> maasha:  sudo export would be pointless
<HoNgOuRu> I got pissed off
<HoNgOuRu> escott, :) ,,, sound is working.
<maasha> dr_willis: yes, what is the way?
<dr_willis> maasha:  totally depends on the details.  root has their own .profile and .bashrc
<xubuntu5>  can i send an x11 application to the background via the terminal if i start it with the terminal?
<escott> xubuntu5, ctrl-z; bg
<maasha> dr_willis: I need to run sudo gem update --system. That can only be done if a certain env variable is set.
<xubuntu5> and that will send my x11 app away? but still available?
<kernix> hi all could someone tell me how to find out from the cli what version my kernel is please ?
<dr_willis> maasha:  make a script that sets the variables and does the command perhaps
<escott> HoNgOuRu, im not sure how anything on your system is working. obv you couldn't have completely removed alsa as that is your kernel sound driver. but what exactly you did remove is unclear
<escott> kernix, uname -a
<xubuntu5> will that ctrl-z work if the app is being x11 forwarded
<CharminTheMoose> How can I change the default 'installing missing plugins' firefox dealio to just use gksudo, rather than gksu? Running a debootstrap 11.04 install here
<kernix> thanks escott
<escott> xubuntu5, why would it not?
<xubuntu5> it doesnt' seem to work when i press ctrl-z app still runs in the x window
<xubuntu5> doesn't seem to disappear
<escott> xubuntu5, what do you mean by background?
<HoNgOuRu> escott, I was really tired of fixing sound issues with firefox/chrome and flash, so the moment I uninstalled alsa it started working...
<xubuntu5> the hope is that i can start an application on my computer via X forwarding send it to the background and then open it up on the computer itself
<dr_willis> xubuntu5:  it wont work that way
<xubuntu5> darn
<maasha> dr_willis: right
<xubuntu5> thanks for your help
<dr_willis> you dont just shift its output to a different display
<xubuntu5> can't be done at all?
<dr_willis> via vnc.. yes
<escott> xubuntu5, ok you want to switch what server it appears on. much harder. can be done with screen and an xserver in between
<dr_willis> but it will take extra work  xubuntu5
<xubuntu5> hmmm
<xubuntu5> i do use byobu
<zykotick9> escott: do you mean it's possible to "screen" xorg applications?
<HoNgOuRu> escott,  I'll reinstall alsa and try to fix future sound problems with other ways...thank you for the time spent.
<escott> zykotick9, if you start it in screen and run it to an xnest (could not think of the program) instance
<xubuntu5> xnest hmmm will try that
<escott> xubuntu5, vnc is a lot easier
<tumppu> aika ruskean näköstä kultaa
<escott> xubuntu5, but if you dont want vnc look into screen+xpra/xnest/xmove
<dr_willis> a hidden minimal vnc session, lete you get to the app from any pc. ;)
<xubuntu5> i do have x11vnc set up probably just easier to keep using that lol than  screen+xpra/xnest/xmove
<dr_willis> xubuntu5:   you can set vnc to share a minimal desktop.  not the whole desktop
<xubuntu5> and minimal desktop being just 1 application?
<maasha> dr_willis: thanks
<maasha> exit
<chown_> man its hard to get freenode under sasl on ubuntu
<dr_willis> and a mini window manager like jwm
<xubuntu5> is jwm better than icewm?
<dr_willis> chown_:  yep. got issues with that on my android
<dr_willis> jwm is smaller
<xubuntu5> less resources too?
<xubuntu5> thanks for your help
<dr_willis> icewm is old skool and showing its age
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<xubuntu5> wow
<xubuntu5> will try that!
<xubuntu5> thanks!
<Guest99805> hey
<xubuntu5> sudo apt-get install jwm time :)
<Guest99805> what is the best channel for learn to hack ?
<xubuntu5> not this one
<xubuntu5> might want to learn linux first though :) and then learn some programming skills
<roasted_> RAID Question - Someone had told me you should use software raid with the entire disk, meaning mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda, but EVERY single guide I read says mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda1, where you would add the partition to the raid. Is there an advantage to using the drive?
<dr_willis> 'learn to hack' is  a vague and silly statement.
<dr_willis> go learn python, or bash ;)
<xubuntu5> i like perl myself
<escott> roasted_, you should always have a partition table. very dangerous to not have one
<roasted_> escott: so you would vote /dev/sda1?
<escott> roasted_, yes
<roasted_> escott: I haven't seen a single guide not use that method, I began to wonder why that user told me to use the entire drive...
<escott> roasted_, but sda1 can be the entire disk
<roasted_> escott: oh it is, but even still he said use sda not sda1, etc.
<roasted_> escott: I began hitting up guides to see if that advice he gave showed up and in no guides did it.
<martian> Guest99805: 'hacking' means knowing a lot about programming, operating systems and their internals, and common programming mistakes. Start by spending a lot of time writing C
<escott> roasted_, think about what happens if you dont have a partition table and take your data disk and put it in another machine... that machine sees the entire disk as unallocated. one drunken night later you "found" this empty disk and reformatted it, but whatever happened to your previous disk
<xubuntu5> this jwm is sweet does it have any settings to configure at all such as hotkeys/keybindings??
<sun_devil> Anyone know how to printer to a home network wireless printer.  Sorry to say its a Kodak esp7
<dr_willis> xubuntu5: yes. ..
<roasted_> escott: I didn't think it made sense either. I couldn't get too much info out of the guy because he was very beligerent and very "just do it this way and don't ask qu estions". Yeah okay...
<zykotick9> escott: i wasn't able to find anything regarding screen+xnest from my initial search, best i could find was VNC.  This slashdot comments section mentions Xorg+screen several times (all stating not possible, or use VNC) http://ask.slashdot.org/story/08/06/29/1417247/persistent-terminals-for-a-dedicated-computing-box  It would be very cool, but i was certainly under the impression it wasn't possible.
<xubuntu5> where do i / how do i configure that? thanks again for all your help
<CharminTheMoose> How can I change the default 'installing missing plugins' firefox box to just use gksudo, rather than gksu? Running a debootstrap 11.04 install here
<dr_willis> zykotick9: saw a flakey way to do it years ago. .
<zykotick9> dr_willis: it would be very cool... I'm not a fan of VNC, but a true "screen" plus Xforwarding on SSH would be very cool.
<escott> zykotick9, it ends up being much the same config as vnc. you run app -> xnest -> true display, but can switch the true display around behind the xnest (or xpra or xmove) instance without everything crashing.
<escott> zykotick9, its possible that im wrong in that xnest can do this. it may not have all the bits needed to do the switching, but xpra xmove are built to do exactly this
<dr_willis> !info xmove
<ubottu> Package xmove does not exist in oneiric
<zykotick9> escott: thanks, it's certainly something I'll look into.
<escott> !info xpra
<ubottu> xpra (source: parti-all): tool to detach/reattach running X programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 39 kB, installed size 224 kB
<sun_devil> Trying to print to a Kodak ESP 7 wireless,  I don't think Ubuntu 10.4 supports that printer, cant find driver
<zykotick9> escott: http://code.google.com/p/partiwm/wiki/xpra starts with "Xpra gives you "persistent remote applications" for X." then later "So basically it's screen for remote X apps." sounds promising.
<martian> CharminTheMoose: Doesn't firefox just launch an ubuntu application to find them? In other words, I don't think it's firefox that does the gksu but is actually some other tool
<dr_willis> check the cups.org site sun_devil
<sl33k_> what command  to use to update to a newer version of firefox?
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<sun_devil> I tried that and they don't offer anything, I think it needs a certain driver.  Looked at the FAQ etc and nothing
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<razor85> How do I remove a program installed from source again? "sudo make clean" does not work. What other options do I have?
<sun_devil> Cups.org only offers (3) Kodak drivers?
<cousin_luigi> Is it possible to remove every jre/jdk from the system? I tried, but the results aren't encouraging http://pastebin.com/HQeXaAZs .
<dr_willis> theres linuxprinting.org also
<escott> razor85, make uninstall but it may be too late if you already made clean. use checkinstall next time
<martian> razor85: try make uninstall. make clean just cleans up temporary files created when compiling
<arand> razor85: make uninstall    provided the makefile supplies that, otherwise, do it manually...
<arand> razor85: Hmm, you could probably do a checkinstall, and then remove it afterwards, that might get rid of it easier
<escott> razor85, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<sun_devil> Tried a test page and its says connected to local printer but nothing happens
<dr_willis> check the cups logs? enable verbose logginh
<razor85> arand, escoot, martian: it says No rule to make target 'checkinstall' same with uninstall
<arand> razor85: checkinstall is an application, used instead of make install
<Ebron> uhm.. I connected to my home computer from work through ssh, now I'm home and see that I forgot to terminate the connection - how can I do that from this end?
<rumpe1> razor85, not "make checkinstall", just "checkinstall"
<arand> razor85: It might work to do "sudo checkinstall" and then "sudo apt-get purge foobar"
<escott> Ebron, you can just kill the parent shell that the session started. when ssh sees the child process die it will terminate the connection
<FreeTech> Hi, I'm new here, Do most people use this server or irc.ubuntu.net
<theadmin> FreeTech: ubuntu.net isn't official for all I know. The official Ubuntu channel is this one.
<FreeTech> thanks
<arand> FreeTech: Aren't they the same?
<razor85> arand: I first used "checkinstall lshell" and then "apt-get purge lshell"
<razor85> arand: none owrks
<theadmin> FreeTech: Actually, seems ubuntu.net as a website redirects to ubuntu.com so hm... Not sure, but still, this is the official channel
<chown_> Is tehre a problem if i change my user name? My user home folder will change also?
<cousin_luigi> ubuntu.net belongs to the spotchat network
<dr_willis> i thought ubuntu.net as a freenode server
<djQuery> the update manage keeps showing that there are updates available but when I click on it it doesnt open
<escott> razor85, did you install checkinstall first?
<martian> CharminTheMoose: So, the application that actually does the work is gnome-codec-install which firefox simply launches, so THAT is what would need to change
<razor85> escot: yes
<razor85> escott*
<arand> razor85: That's not how to use checkinstall, see my comment above
<mr_pause> hello
<djQuery> last thing I think I installed before this happened was playonlinux
<mr_pause> Does anyone know how to configure the DHCP configuration priority ?
<Ebron> escott: you mean something like 'ps waux|grep ssh|grep tty' followed by kill pid?
<mr_pause> I mean, i have two intefaces, both using DHCP, and the second one is overwriting DNS setting (/etc/resolv.conf) of the first one
<Ebron> where tty is the appropriate tty
<mr_pause> I need this the other way around
<escott> Ebron, i would kill the bash instance not the ssh instance. look at pstree to find the parent
<CharminTheMoose> martian, was that intended for me?
<razor85> arand: So what's the purpose of checkinstall, it just installs it for me again. It says "Debian package creation selected." I didn't see you mentioned how to use it.
<escott> razor85, but now there is an instance in the database so you can ask apt to remove it
<arand> djQuery: What happens if you run "sudo apt-get install -f in a terminal" (just see what it says)
<zykotick9> razor85: once the DEB is created, install the deb "sudo dpkg -i FILENAME.deb"
<lampe2> hey iam useing ubuntu 12.04 and i cant install java7... i found a ppa but the key dont work can some one help?
<zykotick9> razor85: checkinstall is VERY handy, especially if you want to remove the package cleanly
<sun_devil> Ubuntu is not very compatible with many printers
<cousin_luigi> lampe2: are you using webupd8team/java ?
<CharminTheMoose> martian, my bad, saw your other reply. Well I mean once I've selected the plugin to install, another box comes up that asks me for my password that looks very similar to gksu. And I know fromm previous experience that gksu-ing as root on ubuntu is a no-go.
<martian> CharminTheMoose: Line 91 of /usr/share/pyshared/GnomeCodecInstall/PackageWorker.py
<lampe2> cousin_luigi,  no is there one from them? i will look for it
<dr_willis> sun_devil: its more like the printer makers dont support cups
<cousin_luigi> lampe2: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<arand> zykotick9: Hmm, does chekcinstall set a different prefix by the way?
<zykotick9> arand: it might?  no idea.
<martian> CharminTheMoose: you could just edit that to be gksudo :)
<sun_devil> Kodak most likely has never heard of cups or Linux, so Iam not going to bother to call them, I know what they will say
<lampe2> thx cousin_luigi
<Ebron> escott: what would have happened to the shell if I killed the ssh-process instead?
<zykotick9> sun_devil: would you claim "apple doesn't support many printers"? as they own CUPS
<dr_willis> sun_devil:  i bet they have heard of it.. its also used by os-x
<dr_willis> apple bought cups   ;}
<djQuery> arand, it gives me a list of no longer required packages and this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<sun_devil> I dont own a apple and somehow got mixed up with Kodak, which was a mistake
<escott> Ebron, the shell should also die, but your ssh server might be confused by the sudden death of its children. if you dont care about that service ssh restart
<zykotick9> dr_willis: a while ago, been to cups page in the last few years?
<dr_willis> avoid canon printers also
<razor85> zykotick9, escott: Please have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/855473/ . I really don't know what to do.
<cousin_luigi> lampe2: do you happen to know how to completely remove the other java virtual machines?
<dr_willis> kodak went bankrupt this year?
<bindi> hey, can anyone recommend me a SIP/SIMPLE server software?
<ikonia> dr_willis: only the film processing gruop
<ikonia> group
<CharminTheMoose> martian, How strange, on this debootstrap install, I don't seem to have /usr/share/pyshared/GnomeCodecInstall folder. :/
<zykotick9> razor85: the important part being "You are in a limited shell."
<sun_devil> Dont call Kodak, you get someone from India, no wonder Kodak is going BK
<djQuery> arand, the update manager does open onto the "taskbar?" and I can right click on it and choose install updates.  it just never opens its windows when clickin on it
<razor85> zykotick9: I was installing as root, in a unlimited shell the whole time.
<razor85> uninstalling*
<arand> razor85: A looks like checkinstall uses a prefix or something :(
<Chipzzz> bindi: apache can be fairly simple
<Ebron> escott: thank you :)
<escott> razor85, you might have confused apt by installing a deb when the files already existed. im not sure what apt will do when asked to remove a deb which installed files that already existed
<bindi> Chipzzz: what, apache? i'm pretty sure that's not a SIP server
<martian> CharminTheMoose: weird. do you have a binary called gnome-codec-install? type "which gnome-codec-install"
<zykotick9> razor85: ah sorry, there are two commands in your paste - my bad
<Chipzzz> sorry... thought the sip was a typing mistake
<razor85> arand, escott, zykotick9: What's the best thing to do now
<`korvin> I'm trying to install wine, it keeps asking me to insert the kubuntu disc
<CharminTheMoose> martian, Hmm, nope, I don't either.
<escott> razor85, if the checkinstall doesnt remove the binary you have to make uninstall and pray it doesn't remove anything you need
<arand> razor85: Well I'm guessing you're back to where you started, so removing manually, I guess?
<turbotax> hi everyone
<cousin_luigi> `korvin: either you insert the disc or remove the local repository
<john_____> hi
<zykotick9> `korvin: remove CDs from your available repos (somewhere in U.S.C i'd guess)
<escott> razor85, you can look at the deb file to audit the files it installed and make sure nothing is critical tehre
<sun_devil> I also can't refill my ink because they put a chip on the ink cartridge that tells printer it is empty when you refill it
<cousin_luigi> sun_devil: I thought there were workarounds for that
<martian> CharminTheMoose: it's a debian distro you say? Not ubuntu? (I don't care heh)
<ironhalik> Can I try Unity2d from the live cd? When I logout, check Unity2d log back in, it always starts Unity3D
<razor85> escott: Seems a good idea, will do that.
<sun_devil> Nobody figured it out, even the places that make money refilling cartridges, if they had a workaround, they would use it to make money
<CyberDawg> sun_devil, refill services that refill your cartridges replacereset those chips... Costco does for sure
<ilari_> Hello folks! Have anyone else problems with flash since last update? Youtube-videos still works somehow but almost nothing else will. Rightclicking videos shows that ''AVM2 - not supported''
<arand> razor85: Which application is it by the way?
<wormmd> I've internet'd all over the place for this: how do I remove gnome-panel?
<sun_devil> Nope, tried it. They cant reset the chip
<CharminTheMoose> martian, it's a debootstrapped ubuntu 11.04 install. So a basic install of bash, few other libs etc, then I chrooted into it and started adding packages from the official repositories. No Gnome/KDE DE stuff either.
<wormmd> I'm running GNOME 3 Shell and the panel is showing up behind my transparent application bar.
<shubbar> my Logitech webcam has vertical lines. Its C270, it should work as its in the compatible list
<martian> CharminTheMoose: oh nevermind I see what it is. Hmm. I don't know. Without being in the environment to poke around not much I can tell. Try to figure out what the binary is called that FF is calling to do the loading, view the source and see what's happening :-/
<razor85> arand: It's lshell, a limited shell.
<ff> s
<ironhalik> shubbar: I know its not helpfull, but it works for me out of the box
<CyberDawg> sun_devil, interesting... Costco does it for me all the time... they replace the chip I believe
<martian> CharminTheMoose: so despite the minimal userspace, FF still loads the install plugins thingy?
<ironhalik> shubbar: I had some color issues with older nvidia drivers, had to use noveau or the latest ones from nvidia
<shubbar> ironhalik, it the picture crisp clear?
<ironhalik> shubbar: right now, yes
<Gentoo64> http://goo.gl/67JW8
<razor85> escott: What's the best way to check the files the deb uses? Just install the deb again with -i ?
<sun_devil> For Kodak?  I have been to refill businesses and they turn me away
<CharminTheMoose> martian, yes, the plugin-service-finder or so the taskbar says. Which then calls something that looks like gksu, when I'd rather have it run gksudo. :)
<martian> CharminTheMoose: I may have to look in to this debootstrap thing myself. been meaning to learn how to create a nice safe chroot environment for others to be able to develop on my servers
<CyberDawg> sun_devil, what printer cartridge do you use?
<shubbar> ironhalik, does nivida driver affect the webcam operation?
<wormmd> I've internet'd all over the place for this: how do I remove gnome-panel?
<wormmd> I'm running GNOME 3 Shell and the panel is showing up behind my transparent application bar.
<CyberDawg> sun_devil, oh I dont know about Kodak stuff
<ironhalik> shubbar: for me it did
<zykotick9> sun_devil: be sure to consider your experience, and do more research, before purchasing a printer next time.
<CyberDawg> sun_devil,  google is our friend :)
<arand> razor85: YOu can use "dpkg --contents lshell.deb"
<martian> CharminTheMoose: what's the difference between gksu and gksudo anyway?
<sun_devil> It has a color and b & w cartridges.    10b and 10c
<razor85> arand: Ah okay, will try it now.
<escott> razor85, -c
<arand> razor85: Isn't lshell using the python setup.py instead?
<CharminTheMoose> martian, ah cool. Likewise I've been wanting to investigate ssh chroot jails etc.
<zykotick9> martian: on relies on su the other sudo (on ubuntu, i see no real difference)
<Chipzzz> mormmd: have you tried auto-hiding the gnome panel?
<CharminTheMoose> on ubuntu, you can't access root with su, even by setting a password, from what I've tried.
<sun_devil> Hopefully others can learn from my mistake, its a family printer that I did not buy
<CharminTheMoose> su/gksu rather
<razor85> arand85: now you got me wondering. I'm not sure if that's just for the makefile
<wormmd> Chipzzz, I can't access any settings for it in gconf-editor
<Ovan>  /join #iutas
<razor85> arand* woops
<escott> !root | CharminTheMoose
<ubottu> CharminTheMoose: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sun_devil> Although I should be able to print to it somehow
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose: gksu works just fine
<razor85> arand: Honestly I can't even remember how I installed it, since it was a while ago.
<sun_devil> I works fine on Vista, but Ubuntu is a pain
<shubbar> ironhalik, which nvidia driver version are you using? I'm using 280.13
<arand> razor85: In case it does use the setup.py, it looks like the installed files are all listed in that script, in fact...
<CharminTheMoose> escott, I did set a root password, so I know what it is. trouble is, gksu doesn't accept it/
<CharminTheMoose> Hence my issue.
<ironhalik> shubbar: for me, the open source ones, nouveau work best, when I tried the nvidia ones, the latest were better then the 173
<Gentoo64> CharminTheMoose, i think gksu has a properties gui where you can choose su or sudo
<Gentoo64> i think if its set to sudo gksu is linked to gksudo
<razor85> arand: I see, do you know the python argument to remove/uninstall?
<martian> CharminTheMoose: anyway, maybe if you bring up the plugin-service-finder then hit ctrl-alt-f1, log in, and inspect what processes are running, you could find the actual binary
<arand> razor85: Unfortunately there are none.
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose: have you tried running any Xorg applications from your chroot (i'm guessing they currently will all fail to start)?   gksu(do) is an X based application.
<sun_devil> I have used the scanner and printer options on Vista, but Ubuntu only offers (4) known drivers
<arand> razor85: But like I said, look in that script, I think the files are enumerated there
<razor85> arand: Yeah, they are. Doesn't look to harmless. What should I do now?
<CharminTheMoose> Gentoo64, martian both very good ideas, I'll try them out.
<Edson_JR> hi
<arand> Well, manually remove them, I guess?
<sun_devil> I searches for drivers but comes up empty
<CharminTheMoose> zykotick9, yep I have, just did a export DISPLAY=:1 and have a xnest xserver running
<dr_willis> sun_devil: checked askubuntu.com yet?
<sun_devil> no
<razor85> arand: Well, I'm not even sure how to do that, since uninstall does not work
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose: and are you feeding that same export to gksu(do)?
<colby> what channel can i go to for ubuntu help?
<razor85> arand: You mean to remove the files?
<zykotick9> colby: this one.  Ask your question.
<CharminTheMoose> zykotick9, Yep, am running it from a terminal in the nested X
<colby> i installed ubuntu 11.10 on an old p3 850mhz comp. after installation, i updated it and now when the computer boots, i get the grub>
<colby> how do i fix it?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sun_devil> Should it really be that complicated to print from Ubuntu?
<bluetuga2000> hi. could someone tell me where is located the directory os the themes
<Gentoo64> bluetuga2000, /usr/share/themes
<zykotick9> sun_devil: if you have a compatible printer, just plugging it in sometimes works.
<bluetuga2000> thank you Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> bluetuga2000, or ~/.themes for local ones
<dr_willis> my printers work great in linux
<laan> hello.. i have a question on openldap
<giakar> ciao
<dr_willis> plug in..  click a thing..  and go
<zykotick9> dr_willis: my brother laser is the same
<laan> does anybody knows a good tutorial to set up a openldap enviroment?
<dr_willis> yep.  networked brother laser
<zykotick9> dr_willis: no, cheap USB.
<CuiZhe> Hi~
<sun_devil> Its a wireless printer, should'nt it printer wireless?
<zykotick9> sun_devil: you're almost certain to run into issues with wireless
<martian> laan: Not off the top of my head, but I bet a simple google search would come up with many
<sun_devil> I punched in the printer IP and the computer sees it
<dr_willis> sun_devil:  check the cups Web interface?
<dr_willis> it may have settings to tweak
<sun_devil> I tried cups interface last time, too complicated and after hours, did not work
<martian> sun_devil: you may have broken the IP when you punched it :)
<zykotick9> sun_devil: is it possible to plug it in via USB to test?
<sun_devil> tapped it
<dr_willis> how vague.  :)
<Edson_JR> Is there any development on the Ubuntu project for Android? He wanted to know someone is inside it ...
<ikonia> Edson_JR: what ?
<zykotick9> Edson_JR: try #ubuntu-phone perhaps
<razor85> I installed this program called lshell, for limiting shell commands for others. I can't get it removed now. I manually removed the files but it's still showing up when I run the command. What do I do? And of course I tried all the uninstallation methods before that.
<dr_willis> many printers have related frivers from other models that may work
<ikonia> HP is a good example of that
<Edson_JR> thanks Zykotick9
<sun_devil> I will try the USB
<zykotick9> Edson_JR: using TAB is a lot easier to complete nicks
<escott> razor85, run "which lshell" and figure out where the binary is
<razor85> escott: Thank you, you saved me from this trouble :P It's removed now.
<starpile> I'm using rsync to download my entire webroot, I'd like to exclude ALL folder named .git will --exclude '.git' accomplish this?
<starpile> (There are multiple repositories in the targeted directory
<escott> razor85, there is sure to be other stuff too. like a man page and the like. also you should note that something like lshell would have to be very carefully constructed to make it work, its basically impossible to do correctly. a single interpreter and the whole security setup falls over
<razor85> escott: There is entries in /etc/passwd. Sure there are man pages, but those won't really bother me I guess?
<razor85> escott: It's no problem to remove those entries though.
<Promille> !msg ubottu kasablanca
<ubottu> Promille: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Promille> Does anyone know why "kasablanca"(kasablanca.berlios.de) was removed from reps? Compiling it gives the error message: "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail."
<Promille> So, check this please and use another prefix
<ikonia> Promille I didn't know it was ever in the repos
<Promille> ikonia: it was http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/natty/universe/base/kasablanca
<meegooo> whats difference between alternate image cd and main one ?
<meegooo> in 12.04
<ikonia> meegooo: the installer
<Hiob10hiob> i think the alternate one is not a live cd
<Hiob10hiob> you can just install from it
<ikonia> meegooo: 12.04 support discussion is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<ikonia> Promille: best bet would be to mail the kubuntu mail list and ask the developmnent team
<meegooo> ok, thanks
<starsinmypockets> .
<sun_devil> I hooked up printer via usb,  should I go with jetdirect with IP port 9100 or 2nd option of Kodak with device as printer?
<Tarks> sun_devil probably the kodac option - jet direct works over the network I believe
<starsinmypockets> Sorry for the repost I got disconnected: I'm trying to rsync my entire webroot, which contains multiple .git repositories... is there a way to exclude ALL folders named '.git' ... will --exclude '.git' accomplish this?
<ikonia> sun_devil what make is the printer ?
<Guest73948> :)
<rebe> couple weeks ago I disabled overlay scrollbars, but now I wanna turn it back on, the problem is I don't remember how I disabled it, any hints ?
<sun_devil> Kodak will not let me go forward, but I can with the jetdirect.  Its a Kodak ESP 7 wireless
<ikonia> sun_devil what make is the printer ?
<lamer13300980470> sun_devil there are good exploits for both so its 50/50
<lamer13300980470> sun_devil there are good exploits for both so its 50/50
<ikonia> lamer13300980470: exploits....really, he just wants the printer working, connected by USB,
<escott> starsinmypockets, it should although a nice trick to use with rsync and git is to set your exclude-from-file to be your .gitignore and then put .git into your .gitignore
<sun_devil> I did the jetdirect and it search for drivers. Came up with error  and still wants to search. MIght come up with another error
<lamer13300980470> if thatds the case either one would do the trick
<ikonia> sun_devil: have you looked if the printer actually has any linux support ?
<starsinmypockets> escott so that git and rsync share an ignore file... which includes .git
<sun_devil> Its a Kodak, it doen't
<escott> starsinmypockets, exactly I do it for my box.net account (like a dropbox but the reject hidden . files)
<ikonia> sun_devil: ok - so why are you pushing this ?
<lamer13300980470> personally i would say kodak over jetdirect (less exploitable and easier to work with)
<ikonia> 16:25 < lamer13300980470> personally i would say kodak over jetdirect (less
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> lamer13300980470: Lets stay on-topic here. This channel is for SUPPORT.
<sun_devil> Well its wireless, that does not work, gave up.  Tried USB and it cant find it
<ikonia> lamer13300980470: please stop going on about exploits, he's working with a printer
<Boardinary> Hello, I am having an issue with the volume change keyboard shortcuts.  They work to change the volume, but there is no feedback "blip" sound played.  Anyone have any idea what the problem could be?
<sskalnik_> how to stop a process?
<sskalnik_> all I know is "kill <ID>"
<escott> sskalnik_, suspend or kill?
<R4ndZ> sskalnik_: killall? pkill?
<sskalnik_> Is there a stop-process command that takes process names?
<bluetuga2000> hi. could someone tell How i can I copy a directory to another in nautilus, with root permission?
<escott> sskalnik_, killall
<escott> bluetuga2000, you would need a root nautilus window (which I would discourage using)
<sun_devil> I go to the Linux database for new printer and search for Kodak, gives (5) older models that are not ESP 7
<Pici> sskalnik_: kill `pidof processname`
<bluetuga2000> escott It's just to copy a theme to usr/shere/themes
<ikonia> sun_devil: anything that of a similar period in time / specification ?
<Chipzzz> sskalnik_: htop has a very convenient way of doing that
<Boardinary> bluetuga2000, sudo mv -r [directory name here] [destination path here] without brackets
<sskalnik_> Cool, thanks all
<bluetuga2000> thanks Boardinary
<Boardinary> bluetuga2000, thats is cut, copy is cp instead of mv
<sskalnik_> Is there any reason to not use the "service <foo> stop" syntax and instead type out the whole path? I always use the newer shorter form, but some of the old hands I know type it all out.
<Boardinary> bluetuga2000, so use cp for copy and mv for cut
<sun_devil> Easy Share printer doc, driver cups?  ESP 5200 says recommended, another duplex and ditherered?
<bluetuga2000> ok . thanks Boardinary
<sun_devil> They dont give the specs in years, just the name of the printer
<sun_devil> Last time I tried the Easy Share printer-doc.....which did not work
<Chipzzz> sskalnik_: the terminal grumbles at me when i don't use the service <foo> stop syntax, so I assume they will deprecate the older style in due course
<gener1c> i installed a phaser 6000 printer on my ubuntu 32bit and it works perfectly but when i try to send a print job from another location all i get is tons of lines that start with @pjl
<sun_devil> I tried the 5200 recommended.  Gave me a errors saying cups
<gener1c> ur talking to me?
<sun_devil> Client error not authorized
<gener1c> sun_devil: are you talking to me?
<sun_devil> I have a feeling its a apt-get install thing
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gener1c> !who sun_devil
<LordDeath> I have 3 monitors connected to my radeon hd card
<LordDeath> do I need fglrx to use them in ubuntu?
<LordDeath> I just want to use them as extended desktop and not as one single eyefinity screen
<Tarks> sun_devil -all the available drivers should already be installed. If your printer isnt there, you can check the manufacturers website to see if they provide a linux driver, but its doubtful that they do
<sun_devil> ikonia I think its a apt-get install thing
<hacked_kernel> what is a good bouncer?
<ikonia> sun_devil: what ?
<designbybeck> Hello all, I am trying to setup a Public Access computer. I made a 'public' user with a basic password. They aren't part of the admin/root group. When they login, I don't want them to be able to change the password. I don't want them to be able to see the main users home folder contents.
<sun_devil> Tarks, not installed and can't find any during a search for drivers.  Kodak does not have links for Linux
<designbybeck> can anyone point me in the right direction / best practice to setting such config up?
<escott> designbybeck, you should be looking at the guest account which is already enabled on ubuntu
<designbybeck> This is going in a public area
<shpngld> Hello everybody! I will be forever thankful if somebody help me! I am using xubuntu 11.04 with Firefox 10.0.2. The problem is all the gif animations that appear when browsing (forums in example) are very very choppy :-( I cant even scroll the page! I never have such type of problem w/ older verses of  Xubuntu! Can some1 help?
<designbybeck> escott:  I'm acutally using Kubuntu, they told me to come ask in here
<escott> designbybeck, and you should also think seriously about setting up a netboot for this device
<designbybeck> because of the larger user base
<sun_devil> ikonia, sorry, cant get it
<ikonia> sun_devil: I don't understand what you are saying
<designbybeck> what is a netboot escott?
<sun_devil> ikonia, my ubuntu does not show printers in years doing a search for drivers
<reesk92> ive got a question about ubuntu install
<escott> designbybeck, so look at /usr/sbin/guest-account (although lightdm already does this for you). and always assume that hardware not in your immediate control is compromised so assume your system is compromised and configure it to request a system image off the network from a server you do control
<ikonia> sun_devil: don't search in ubuntu - search in things like the cups website
<shpngld> Hello everybody! I will be forever thankful if somebody help me! I am using xubuntu 11.04 with Firefox 10.0.2. The problem is all the gif animations that appear when browsing (forums in example) are very very choppy :-( I cant even scroll the page! I never have such type of problem w/ older verses of  Xubuntu! Can some1 help?
<designbybeck> hmm, ok i think i understand that concept escott, this is going to have internet access, but not managed or supported by our IT
<reesk92> basically im thinking of installing ubuntu on my laptop but im worried abut wether it will cause any issues with samsung recovery studio thats on its own partition
<reesk92> if it breaks that partition in anyway i basically loose my windows 7 install media
<sun_devil> ikonia, I have been to cups.org and they only offer (4) drivers for Kodak, which do not work
<Hiob10hiob> !reesk92 save the patition
<ubottu> Hiob10hiob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> designbybeck, does this have IT approval?
<ikonia> sun_devil: read read what I said....actually doesn't matter, your printer won't work then, Bad luck
<sun_devil> ikonia,  thanks
<designbybeck> .....kinda escott.... shhhhhh......
<reesk92> Hiob10hiob: you mean make a backup of it
<shpngld> please help!
<designbybeck> LOL..... yeah they are suppose to come by today to talk about it. The director of the Library approved it and was glad to do so because it served the community.
<ikonia> reesk92: it should cause no problems as long as you don't delete the partition
<reesk92> not planning to touch it
<Hiob10hiob> yes
<escott> designbybeck, well be careful. something like this could get you in trouble. Hopefully they can give you the appropriate static ip and then you can configure your bios to point to your desktop/server for the ethernet boot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<reesk92> i know which partition it is and i am fairly sure it is controlled by bios so installing grub shouldnt hurt it
<HacDan> is there a separate channel discussing ubuntu for android? anyone know?
<shpngld> please help!
<reesk92> HacDan: i wanna jump in there too
<ikonia> HacDan: there is discussion in #ubuntu-phone
<HacDan> thank you ikonia
<reesk92> lets go HacDan
<ksbalaji> Some app is wierdly accessing my hdd. How to find out?
<ikonia> be aware though, there is nothing to discuss beyond what's on the website
<BluesKaj> shpngld, justask your question
<zykotick9> reesk92: you might want to try creating an image backup of your current HD, clonezilla is a livecd capable of doing it.  You'll probably run into the 4 primary partition limit problem with such a system.
<shpngld> Hello everybody! I will be forever thankful if somebody help me! I am using xubuntu 11.04 with Firefox 10.0.2. The problem is all the gif animations that appear when browsing (forums in example) are very very choppy :-( I cant even scroll the page! I never have such type of problem w/ older verses of  Xubuntu! Can some1 help?
<HacDan> ikonia: I'm looking to do an open-source version as canolical is only appealing to vendors at the moment
<reesk92> zyko ill definatley do that
<HacDan> s/canolical/canonical
<martian> shpngld: sounds like your video card driver may be out of sorts
<skypce> hello guys, how can i set super key for launch slingshot in ubuntu 11.10?
<ksbalaji> My hdd accessing led is on without reason, other programs are noticeably slow.
<shpngld> My video is nvidea mx
<ikonia> HacDan: ubuntu is open source
<HacDan> yes, but their work for android integration is not.
<shpngld> BluesKaj,  I have never have problem like this before w/ prev ver of xubuntu, but when  upgraded, it failed
<zykotick9> ikonia: that is debatable
<ksbalaji> I had to close ff to get some speed.
<ikonia> zykotick9: what is ?
<ikonia> HacDan: where does it state it's open/closed
<martian> HacDan: so you're looking for another linux distro to install on your phone?
<shpngld> BluesKaj, what is the best way to fix the problem u think
<HacDan> martian: looking to replicate what they've done
<HacDan> ikonia: I emailed them and they responded that it isn't open source at this time
<ikonia> HacDan: it's not even released, hence "at this time"
<shpngld> BluesKaj,  when i block the image w/ adblock everything is fine, but I dont wanna block absolutely every .gif i encounter....
<BluesKaj> shpngld,  have you checked your additional drivers options , I'm not familiar with Xubuntu so i'm not sure where that is because your graphics card driver probly needs updating
<HacDan> ikonia: they stated it will released to hardware vendors. I can get you a copy of the email if you'd like
<martian> HacDan: How about oh... http://source.android.com/
<HacDan> martian: there's nothing in there for ubuntu on android
<ikonia> HacDan: no thanks
<shpngld> BluesKaj, how can i find that Aditional driver option?
<skypce> hello guys, how can i set super key for launch slingshot in ubuntu 11.10?
<martian> HacDan: so you want an open source version of something that hasn't been released yet?
<shpngld> BluesKaj,  as much as i know xubuntu is debian based and very close to buntu, but made fot older machines like mine
<HacDan> martian: sure, sounds about right, and I'm not asking for it, looking for discussion on starting the project
<ksbalaji> No luck it seems. OK friends, I shall contact later. Bye!
<BluesKaj> shpngld, have you asked in #xubuntu?
<shpngld> BluesKaj,  is it on the same server
<martian> HacDan: well, if a group of people, not canonical, fork ubuntu and alter it to be suitable for use on a phone, it wouldn't be ubuntu any more. It would just be a debian based OS inspired by ubuntu. Regardless, this is getting rather #ubuntu-offtopic
<HacDan> martian: not what I'm looking to do, I'm fine with a stock ubuntu-arm experience
<debaino> Installing eclipse from the ubuntu software center.It appears on the programming menu but not yet finished,shows in progress,4 hours now
<HacDan> just looking for android integration.
<BluesKaj> shpngld,  yes, just click on this  #xubuntu
<shpngld> BluesKaj, alright I ll try there, 10xanyway have a good week3nd
<Nach0z> one does not simply "integrate" into android
<Nach0z> it is folly
<andrunix> hi folks. I'm looking to buy a new laptop to load up Ubuntu on. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> !poll | andrunix
<ubottu> andrunix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xsl> !info usbmuxd | oneiric
<subthalamus> should i be shot for streaming pandora through tor?
<ubottu> oneiric: usbmuxd (source: usbmuxd): USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 160 kB
<xsl> wen i try to remove usbmuxd it wants to remove gvfs-backends* libimobiledevice2* upower* usbmuxd* xfce4-power-manager*
<`Korvin> is there a program for mounting an ftps drive?
<`Korvin> sftp*
<martian> `Korvin: the built in 'connect to server' tool works well for a basic connection
<zykotick9> `Korvin: nautilus can quasi-mount stuff
<`Korvin> martian, how do I get to that?
<martian> `Korvin: um, in 11.10 they moved it... jeez I don't know. dig around. 11.10 ui is useless. For a more advanced approach, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (oneiric), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bellman> why does my system say GNU/Linux has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY?  does this mean ppl can slip in malware into the packages?
<theadmin> bellman: Official packages? No. Unofficial ones? Sure.
<dr_willis> bellman:  most software says that for legal reasons
<bellman> what gates are there on the official packages so that people dont just commit whatever code they please
<dr_willis> try to sue ms when word crashes...
<dr_willis> offical repos have securitysignatures
<ssfdre38> hey how can i change the server SSH MOTD?
<martian> bellman: peer review and testing. it's plausible that malicious code could be released, but very unlikely.
<dr_willis> paa's are not as safe
<martian> !motd | ssfdre38
<ssfdre38> nothing
<martian> hmm, guess that's a fail. Well, there's some settings in the sshd config file, and you can simply change /etc/motd
<Pici> ssfdre38: Take a look at the manpage for motd.tail as well.
<dr_willis> The motd is not ssh specific  i belive
<ssfdre38> well martian i did change /etc/motd and it didnt change and Pici sure
<dr_willis> 'touch .hushlogin' to hide the motd
<santosh> How i can use DVD styler for appliction instead of video ?
<klemen> hello. i would need some help with java..
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<klemen> i have all that, i can all so see web pages running java, just one webpage i cant
<klemen> of course the most important to me
<ssfdre38> klemen, then it can be with their coding and not your system if just one website's java isnt working
<klemen> is there anything i can do?
<ssfdre38> e-mail the webmaster about the problem and wait
<dr_willis> try the oracle java or an older java oe the gpl java
<tbws> hey guys, is there a way to upgrade from 10.04->11.1 using apt in the terminal?
<reesk92> will a 2.1ghz 2gb of ram 64but cpu be enough to run 11.10 fast
<log> !upgrade | tbws
<ubottu> tbws: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<klemen> ok i will try all that, thank you all for now :))
<martian> reesk92: 'fast' is all relative, but.. sure
<reesk92> ok lets rephrase will if be sluggish
<santosh> How i can use DVD styler for appliction instead of video ?
<martian> reesk92: probably not. A good video card is important these days too, but it should run fine.
<dr_willis> santosh:  clarify the question
<reesk92> iits a laptop o i cant do much with the gpu but it is capable of hd graphcs
<log> reesk92: It should run fine, to be honest.
<santosh> instead of video i want make the dvd of software with menus , sub-menu and with great background thumnails !
<reesk92> thats good news i need good news after #ubuntu-phone have upset me
<dr_willis> !defaults
<tbws> log: thank you
<dr_willis> santosh:  no need to msg me. no need to repeate to me what you said in the chennel.
<compdoc> how can I add a line feed or carrage return when crontab adds lines to a log?
<dr_willis> you can change defuault apps in the settings somewhere..
<dr_willis> bbl
<compdoc> everything is added to one long line
<om26er> is there a way to block someone in xchat?
<bastidrazor> om26er: /ignore om26er
<reesk92> right im off to install ununtu see you on the other side
<banseljaj> Hi.
<wingnut2626l> how do i share folders between the host (ubuntu) and the virtual box (windows xp)
<banseljaj> I have a laptop connected to a monitor, 11.04
<wingnut2626l> ?
<banseljaj> How do i get it to show one window on laptop and other window on monitor?
<banseljaj> wingnut2626l: Install Guest additons in the virtual OS, and then activate "Shared folders" in settings
<wingnut2626l> how do i install the Guest additions
<ronsonol> What would cause login to consistently return as incorrect in a virtual terminal (i.e., ctl-alt-F4)?  Yes, I'm using the correct username and password.
<L3top> wingnut2626l: apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<L3top> I think thats right...
<L3top> one sec
<ivanoats> roelforg, r u here?
<ironhalik> How can I try out Unit2D on LiveCD? When I log out, and select Unity2D from the menu, it logs into Unity3D
<ivanoats> can anyone help me with a unity / xOrg problem? keeps going back to login screen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11714880
<L3top> I think thats right. virtualbox-ose-guest-utils or virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<swex> can somebody explain how to change default bash pwd in kubuntu 11.10
<lamer13300980470> passwd
<swex> why is it ~/Documents not jsut ~
<swex> no working directory
<lamer13300980470> as root sudo passwd wtfever
<Hiob10hiob> swex: dont get your question
<escott> swex, lots of config files end up in ~, but you can change it by modifying ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<xsl> how can i remove usbmuxd
<xsl> it removes alot of stuff.. i dont need Iphone support on my workstation!
<xsl> !info usbmuxd | oneiric
<ubottu> oneiric: usbmuxd (source: usbmuxd): USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 160 kB
<xsl> wen i try to remove usbmuxd it wants to remove gvfs-backends* libimobiledevice2* upower* usbmuxd* xfce4-power-manager*
<xsl> !info gvfs-backends | oneiric
<swex> Hiob10hiob, when I execute new bash from alt+f2 for example my working directory is ~/Documents instead of ~ why?
<ubottu> oneiric: gvfs-backends (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - backends. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 343 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<swex> escott, my question is not about user dirs
<skypce> hello , does exist some app for change sound theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<skypce> hello , does have some app for change sound theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<swex> I can modify my ~/.bashrc by appending cd ~ but that's not right path I guess
<skypce> how can i change the sound theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<reesk92> how do i mount a drive from inside of the ubuntu live cd i need to check which partition has windows files in it so i know im installing to the right one
<reesk92> wait i got it
<swex> reesk92, just open nautilus and you'll see them
<reesk92> yep for some reason the file manager in the left pane wont let me open thm but nautlis did
<stultify> i need to transfer some files pc->pc over a xover cable. Which is the server and which the client?
<reesk92> does the ubuntu parttion need to be primary or logical
<escott> stultify, the choice of client server is up to you. which one do you want to be the server and what protocol do you want to use
<theadmin> reesk92: logical partitions are like containers for more partitions. If you need that, Ubuntu can boot from logical drives just fine.
<reesk92> ummmm
<reesk92> still not sure which i want this isjust for ubuntu to live on
<theadmin> reesk92: primary then
<reesk92> ext4 ok
<stultify> escott ssh, and I don't know what the server does or the client. Is the pc sending the files the server?
<escott> stultify, it can go either way with ssh
<stultify> escott: but one side requires openssh-server, right?
<sambagirl> test
<escott> stultify, yes
<SubjectOne> where do i find the config file ( of stand. remote desktop om my ubuntu install ) ?
<escott> stultify, and that would be what is called the server, but you can upload and download from an ssh server
<sambagirl> !seen seveas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<moes> The latest update to Firefox-10.0.2 canonical=1.0 crashed when using Yahoo games..This happens in regular or safe mode with add-ons disabled..Any fix ??
 * stultify it's all becoming clearer...
<number_> hellp
<sambagirl> anyone have any idea on a vps i can run on lamp?
<sambagirl> is there a such of thing?
<sambagirl> i feel like i am in a turnstile in dc
<sambagirl> or maybe its my f n thing
<sambagirl> whatever
<mongy> samalex, not sure I understand the question.
<sambagirl> later
<pmjdebruijn> hi guys, does anybody know about the status of lo-menubar (libreoffice with globalmenu support) in 12.04?
<mongy> samalex, sorry wrong person.
<mongy> sambagirl,  not sure I understand the question.
<zykotick9> pmjdebruijn: reask in #ubuntu+1
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> zykotick9: thanks
<sambagirl> what i want to do is host some domains mongy i did it in the past but i want something i can control i even bought a raq4 but i messed it up trying to update it and lost everything it already had.
<sambagirl> this channel has turned into a turnstile
<sambagirl> and god knows i cant curse
<`korvin> what's the name of the package that adds all the third party copyrighted packages
<sambagirl> i mean fuck
<zykotick9> `korvin: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<`korvin> thanks
<pangolin> !language | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sambagirl> kovin it's called visa or mastercard
<stultify> sambagirl: don't mind if I do ->0
<reesk92> ive got a partition thats 104mb and says windows 7 loader do i need to keep that
<pangolin> reesk92: yes
<sambagirl> format the drive and dump the windows 7 stupido
<reesk92> what does it do
<sambagirl> are u retarded or what?
<mongy> ugh..
<llutz> sambagirl: stop it
<pangolin> !guidelines > sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl, please see my private message
<Adams> Salut
<LjL> was lagging
<pangolin> !fr | ArseeniK
<ubottu> ArseeniK: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reesk92> no im asking what it does cause i need to keep my samsung recovery software which has a my win 7 installer on it so if i take the wrong thing out ill be screwed
<ArseeniK> Ok tks
<Antares> reesk92, keep it in case you're worried. I doubt it takes that much space,  anyway.
<pangolin> reesk92: it is what allows grub, the bootloader ubunt uses, to boot Windows 7 when you need to.
<theadmin> reesk92: You need that to boot Windows (Windows 7 puts the bootloader on a separate partition)
<DinoMuffin> reesk92: your talking about the recovery partition?
<pangolin> reesk92: please ask your questions in the channel.
<wolfric> quick question, in the gui when it comes up with the restricted drivers option, where is it getting that information and how can i find out where those restricted drivers are coming from.
<moes> The latest update to Firefox-10.0.2 canonical=1.0 crashes when using Yahoo games..This happens in regular or safe mode with add-ons disabled..Any fix ??
<wolfric> like is this just a contrib and non-free sources, how can i find the actual package name it's trying to install
<Guest26808> hi
<Guest26808> all
<Seryth> moes: Fix: Don't use Yahoo games....there are plenty of other free games sites (better ones!) out there; miniclip, crazymonkeygames, FOG, etc etc.
<fca2> exit
<reesk92> i have no clue whats going on atm
<Antares> moes, have you tried running them on any other browser?
<moes> Seryth, Personnel preference...used for many years..until this last update ??
<Seryth> moes: Uh, okay. Um....may be a flash problem?
<Guest26808> hey anyone can tell me how to update lib in backtrack
<Guest26808> i already tried apt-get install
<Pici> Guest26808: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, backtrack support is in #backtrack-linux
<Guest26808> but thr are error like 404 not founs
<Guest26808> found
<Guest26808> ok thanx
<Guest26808> Pici
<sirfifer> I just installed 11.10 on an existing Win 7 machine. ubuntu boots fine but win 7 does not even start. Used boot-repair but the basic options did not work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/855597/
<reesk92> atm i have 5 parttion i have sda1 which says windows 7 loader i have sda2 which is where wndows 7 is installed i have sda4 which is the recovery software is installed and i have sda5 which i my file partiton where i keep my filed
<sirfifer> My win 7 install is on sda3
<reesk92> i wanna install to sda 2 where windos was
<reesk92> when i go to do that it says it needs a root file system
<FTFY> Question: When I set up 3d acceleration in my ubuntu VM, the desktop goes blank
<FTFY> any ideas?
<sskalnik_> FTFY:  rebooted the vm? Also, which virtualization tech?
<reesk92> how do i give it a root fle system
<sskalnik_> reesk92:  You'll need a partition formatted for Linux (ext3 or 4)
<FTFY> <sskalnik_>I've rebooted it, but nothing makes it work. Oracle VM Virtual Box Manager
<sskalnik_> reesk92:  You'll need to shrink or nuke some partitions, sounds like.
<methods> is it a known bug that unity doesn't manage ssh agent anymore ?
<reesk92> i cant touch the others cause it might kill them
<sskalnik_> FTFY:  host and guest OSes and versions? Latest vbox?
<FTFY> All the accounts do the same. It's the latest Ubuntu/oracle version
<sear> Hey all.  I just performed a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 11.10, and I can't get apt to update the sources.  I keep getting a bunch of 404s.  I tried changing to a different mirror, but the problems persist.  Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<Shaun> not ubuntu, but has anyone here ever experienced gui apps going to sleep when the computer is left idle (the computer is most definately on!)
<sear> apt-get update output: http://pastebin.com/v59zeN8N
<sear> sources.list: http://pastebin.com/yVxQ6U44
<FTFY> What is the advantage of 3d acceleration anyway?
<sskalnik_> reesk92:  looks like you are in a pickle. I personally would offload the recovery software to another disk and reclaim that partition.
<dr_willis> unity uses it
<sskalnik_> FTFY:  unity and anything else that needs to do 3D can now do it.
<Shaun> both Konversation and Xchat time out when I leave the pc, and reconnect when I come back to unlock the screen, but their logs claim the timeout occurs when I come back, when its clear from scrollback that it occured a long while ago
<FTFY> Ah, thanks
<reesk92> sskalnik_: i am super screwed seen as the only os on this machine atm is the ubuntu live disk so anything i need to do ha to eb done form here
<moes> Seryth, I have shockwave flash 11.1 r102 updated on 2/13/2012 ??
<dr_willis> when in doubt make backups....
<Seryth> moes: I have no idea then, sorry.
<sskalnik_> reesk92:  I would get a copy of clonezilla and make an image of the recovery partition and anything else I might nuke.
<moes> Seryth, Thanks for trying !!
<Antares> moes, did you try anything other than Firefox?
<sskalnik_> reesk92:  You should make a backup of anything you can't afford to lose anyway.
<reesk92> ssk is the windows 7 loader windows equiv to grub
<moes> antaresa No I use strictly firefox
<Seryth> moes: Np, sorry I couldn't help!
<moes> Antares, No I only use firefox
<sskalnik_> sear:  ping ubuntu.com
<sear> sskalnik_: No issues with that.  I am able to wget from another server just fine
<Antares> moes, download Chromium and see whether the games you mentioned work on there. It is available in the Software Center iirc.
<reesk92> sskalnik_: if windows 7 loader is windows version of grub i can remove that pastion cause i know that my recovery partion will fix it
<sear> However, when I try to wget from an ubuntu mirror, it doesn't work.
<sskalnik_> reesk92:  I wouldn't do that.
<reesk92> sskalnik_: why if im not duel booting wouldnt i not need it
<moes> Antares, I can do that but this problem only occured after an update from canonical
<sskalnik_> sear:  So you can ping ubuntu.com?
<sear> Yes, I can, sskalnik_
<sskalnik_> ok
<CharminTheMoose> How can I change the default 'installing missing plugins' firefox box to just use gksudo, rather than gksu? Running a debootstrap 11.04 install here
<Ho^Oh> What can I do to resolve grub-install,         I'm getting this error: "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<Ho^Oh> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a GPT-partitioned system (The harddrive is about 2Terabytes)
<JulinBM> hi. brasilians online?
<Pici> !br | JulinBM
<ubottu> JulinBM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sskalnik_> sear:  And mirrors.mit.edu?
<sear> Yup, I can access that, too, sskalnik_
<JulinBM> but, in english, i can speak?
<sskalnik_> JulinBM:  yes
<theadmin> JulinBM: Sure
<Pici> JulinBM: Thats fine.  Just letting you know thats where the brasilians are :)
<JulinBM> ok, thank you very much
<Jon--> You can put comments with # in /etc/group right?
<sear> sskalnik_: have you said anything recently?  I apparently timed out.
<escott> Ho^Oh, why are you using grub1 and not grub2
<rockets> you can use grub1
<rockets> still?
<rockets> wow
<sskalnik_> sear:  Nope. Honestly I am perplexed as well.
<theadmin> !info grub-legacy | rockets
<ubottu> rockets: Package grub-legacy does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> Huh
<sskalnik_> Nothing is jumping out at me.
<theadmin> Did they rename it or something...
<sear> sskalnik_: Yeah, it's a really strange issue.  I haven't been able to find anyone with the same issue online either.
<sear> I'll keep digging.
<Guest22879> hi guys
<escott> Ho^Oh, what you should be doing here is installing grub2, but using a gpt_bios partition for the bootloader
<Pici> theadmin: grub 2 is grub-pc and grub 1 is grub
<jamescarr_> when will Unity get fixed!?
<escott> Ho^Oh, or grub_bios whatever it is called
<theadmin> Pici: Ah, thanks.
<Ho^Oh> escott: E: Package 'grub2' has no installation candidate                      <---------- I do not know what type of server I have exactly and what it's capable of.
<jamescarr_> How the hell did Unity figure out how to make my gvim menu  go away :(
<Antares> jamescarr_, what is wrong with it?
<jamescarr_> I can never get it back reliably
<jamescarr_> since the first unity release
<escott> !info grub-common | Ho^Oh
<ubottu> Ho^Oh: grub-common (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader (common files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99-12ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1888 kB, installed size 4764 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<JulinBM> pici I'm new in ubuntu
<theadmin> jamescarr_: It's the globalmenu -- all the window menus are on top. If you don't wish to use that feature, remove the "appmenu-gtk" and "appmenu-qt" packages.
<rockets> theadmin, nice try :P
<theadmin> rockets: Thanks lol
<JulinBM> pici: but, ubuntu is very good
<rockets> I'm a sysadmin not a desktop user. I know things :D
<Ho^Oh> escott: So that means grub common is grub2?
<MrStupid> 13:46 < MrStupid> hellow im looking for a batch script to rename my pirated MP3's so the 1 is at the begining of the track and not at the end, does anyone have that batch script?
<sskalnik_> sear:  Have you tried re-generating sources.list?
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to script a mouse click, e.g., every second at a particular location? I need it to click the "connect" button on the wifi dialog (ideally, it would be set to connect automatically, but this appears to be infeasible)
<sear> How would one go about doing that, sskalnik_?
<Ho^Oh> MrStupid: Visit #Windows
<escott> Ho^Oh, yes, and assuming you are bios booting a gpt disk you need a small grub_bios partition to hold the grub2 files that would otherwise go in the sectors<63
<Ho^Oh> We don't do windows batch scripts here.
<escott> Ho^Oh, rodsbooks.com gives many details on this here
<sskalnik_> sear:  I use this one http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<CXIV> Is persistent file size related with ubuntu performance on usb stick?
<Ho^Oh> Gee, I hope I do not have to repartition again -.-
<sear> Google dropped me there, sskalnik_.  Thanks!
<ikonia> CXIV: it will be if you need to access it, how big it is will effect how quick it can be accessed
<MrStupid> Ho^Oh: thank you, as now I know linux 11.04 does not support batch operations I will try windows
<JulinBM> quit I'm going, thanks
<Chill3r> ./join #lugradio
<Ho^Oh> MrStupid: In linux, you make shell scripts.
<Ho^Oh> MrStupid: Basically, it's a file with a collection of commands you would do in terminal normally.
<escott> Ho^Oh, it can be super small 1MiB is plenty http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_Boot_partition
<CXIV> ikonia But is there a big difference in access time?
<ikonia> CXIV: depends how quick your device is
<CXIV> ikonia I got usb stick with 20 mb/s r/w
<hero1900> can i convert my linux mint 12 to ubuntu 11.10??
<escott> hero1900, reinstall
<hero1900> no way to fix without that
<hero1900> ?
<escott> hero1900, no have to reinstall
<hero1900> okey thx
<Antares> Hehehe, I wondered the same thing as hero1900 for my main laptop. Mint is not polished enough. :P
<Antares> (I'm currently installing Ubuntu on it!)
<Benxyzzy> I'm looping over the results of 'find' in a bash script. I want to also redirect the stderr of find (for logging). Anyone know how to do that?
<Hiob10hiob> polished???
<Chill3r> guys quick question - please ?
<escott> Benxyzzy, why are you looping over find results use -exec or xargs depending on need
<Antares> For example, when I move my mouse cursor all the way to the right, it's not actually in the maximized window -- there is a strip of desktop space.
<Chill3r> is there a script out there what will clean up your wireless settings and just connect to a specific network
<Benxyzzy> escott: I'm doing string manipulation on the results and calling out to ftp in each loop. This is a script, not just the command line
<escott> Benxyzzy, i bet you could do this without the loop, but in any case use tee to split your output and then you can send part to stderr
<Benxyzzy> escott: tee sounds about right; unless I can call script functions via exec or xargs I don't see how I could avoid the loop
<Pikkachu> doesn't Ubuntu font supports Unicode?
<Ho^Oh> escott: I do have a 64MB gap before SDA1,      but I'm not exactly sure on where to start,     I usually work on the old stuff, but this grub2 set up thing is rather alienating.
<Mrhill|2> can i run dragon on ubuntu
<escott> Ho^Oh, you only need 440bytes so add a small partition there select the type as grub_bios, then install grub-common package and see if grub-install does the correct thing. it should
<Oer> Mrhill|2, dragon-player ?
<Ho^Oh> escott: grub-common is already installed.
<Ho^Oh> I'll just remove that in then install that again.
<jacob_> Hi Ubuntuers, I got a question:
<Guest56777> When I install 12.04 alpha now, will it automatically be upgraded to the final version via apt-get update && apt-get upgrade??
<Guest9101> hi, i am was wandering which version of emacs is good for beginner?
<rockets> Guest9101, /nick nickname
<theadmin> Guest56777: Yes. But Precise is not supported in this channel, go to #ubuntu+1
<_alex86_> hi, i am was wandering which version of emacs is good for beginner?
<_alex86_> *wondering
<Oer> Guest56777, upgrade will do, but be sure you have the iso on cd-r or usb
<nathanel__> hello: i am trying to mount box.com folders for two separate accounts, it seems i have an issue: for both folders mentionned in fstab, only one account mountsfor both of theme
<nathanel__> theme*
<_alex86_> i looked at my Ubuntu software center I have found out emcas without X support? what is X?
<_alex86_> *emcas
<Jacobus123> @0er what do you mean by having the iso?
<_alex86_> *emacs
<nathanel__> X is your display server
<_alex86_> ok
<_alex86_> doesn`t say much to me though.
<Oer> Jacobus123, iso = downloaded ubuntu
<theadmin> _alex86_: X = graphical environment core
<geirha> _alex86_: with X support: gui, without X support: cli
<_alex86_> theadmin, alright
<Hiob10hiob> cli = command line interface  ; gui = graphical user interface
<Jacobus123> Okay, but do I still need the iso after installation for the update to the final version? Or does a update / upgrade suffice?
<_alex86_> geirha, cli - command line interface?
<_alex86_> ok
<Oer> Jacobus123, no, you don't need it to upgrade, just in case you run in problems.
<theadmin> Jacobus123: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will do it, you don't need the ISO
<nathanel__> geirha: what's up?
<nathanel__> geirha: know anything about davfs2?
<Jacobus123> Okay, thanks...
<_alex86_> are you guys actually using emacs or vi?
<Hiob10hiob> i am on nano
<nathanel__> nano rocks
<arand> !poll | _alex86_
<ubottu> _alex86_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<geirha> nathanel__: hi, and no, never heard of davfs32
<Ho^Oh> escott: Then I set the new partition as /boot/grub?
<nathanel__> crap.
<Ho^Oh> _alex86_: ano
<nathanel__> geirha: crap. its a web fs. i'm trying to mount two separate accounts on separate folders via fstab. but the mount registers only the second account to both folders
<Ho^Oh> nano
<escott> Ho^Oh, negative. this is NOT the /boot partition
<gandhijee_> hey, how do i set my primary monitor in ubuntu 11.10? i can't seem to do it in the displays thing,
<_alex86_> Ho^Oh, ok. i wanna to learn emacs and vi
<escott> Ho^Oh, this is a partition with a flag that is "grub_bios" thats how it appears in gparted. it does NOT have a mountpoint. it is NOT formatted. it is raw space for grub to put things that would go after the MBR which you dont have
<theadmin> gandhijee_: Try installing lxrandr, it allows much easier (and more senseful) display configuration
<Ho^Oh> escott: I just have no clue what to do wit hthis partition regarding /ubuntu/etc/fstab
<escott> Ho^Oh, its not in fstab
<Ho^Oh> Oh alright.
<nathanel__> helP! dis anyone ever use davfs2 or know anything about it to help me?
<escott> nathanel__, yes
<geirha> nathanel__: Hm. Pastebin the relevant lines from /etc/fstab
<RenatoSilva> doesn't ubuntu font support Unicode? the celcius degree char (𡀳) looks like a square filled with zeros
<escott> RenatoSilva, well that means it is supporting unicode but that the symbol is not provided by the selected font
<qazokm> hello. whats the name of ubuntu's version of xfdesktop?
<qazokm> im sure the answer is easy
<zykotick9> !xubuntu | qazokm
<ubottu> qazokm: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gandhijee_> theadmin, yeah, but that doesn't let me choose the *primary* monitor
<Pikkachu> escott: 'where selected' font equals to 'it'?
<qazokm> i mean to say, what runs the ubuntu desktop zykotick9
<nathanel__> escott: great! so here's the deal. i have two separate box.com accts. i made two separate entries in fstab for those accounts. i also included the credentials as specified in the sample /etc/davfs2/secrets and set the config in that same directory. the folders mount both both show only my second account.
<Pikkachu> escott: where 'selected' font' equals to 'it'?
<qazokm> i just dont know the name so i translated it in my own way :(
<zykotick9> qazokm: sorry, i don't understand your question
<Pici> picasso: are you sure that you're using the right symbol? ° looks fine to me.
<Pici> picasso: sorry, that was for Pikkachu
<plm> People, I add repos partner to install java, but after not found the packages. I'm using 10.4.4 LTS. any problem?
<escott> nathanel__, holdon my box.net config is on the laptop which is turned off right now. booting
<nathanel__> geirha: http://pastebin.com/BzqeRbYZ
<nathanel__> escott: thx
<qazokm> zykotick9, it is a process. im pretty nobish. i believe it starts with an m, and it runs the gnome or unity desktop, much like xfdesktop runs the xfce/xubuntu desktop.
<escott> Pikkachu, what do you mean by "it"
<Pikkachu> Pici: that's the actual char, I typed <ctrl>+u2103 and sent it
<picasso> Pici: no problem
<Pikkachu> escott: your 'it'
<plm> I'm using this url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<plm> I see about java.. I did that and now works.. any idea/;
<excelsior> hello, what's the recommended version manager approach nowadays? I need to install ruby 1.9.3, and I have 1.8.7, I do have RVM installed, but the rvm install 1.9.3 doesn't work, several errors. Thoughts?
<plm> ?
<Pikkachu> escott: nevermind sorry
<Pikkachu> escott: you mean I need to select some sort of "Ubuntu Unicode" in the font list?
<elsombrero> hi all, im installing ubuntu oneiric, and i want to use zfs for the root filesystems as well. Im currently following this document: https://github.com/dajhorn/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem  . It says that i must create my boot partition wiith type BE (a solaris type). Can anybody tell me why this is needed for ubuntu?
<escott> Pikkachu, I mean try a different font. the font you are using in the application doesn't have that symbol
<geirha> nathanel__: the source for both mounts are identical ...
<nathanel__> geirha: no
<Ho^Oh> escott: So far, I set the grub bios flag.     THEN I deleted /boot/grub            removed grub-common and grub*                    Then instaleld grub-common        which seems to have installed without an error.                Is there anything else I should be aware of?
<Pici> Pikkachu: Thats the specific unicode for degrees celcius. I would't expect all fonts to have that glyph.
<nathanel__> pay attn. one is "gmail the other is "hotmail
<plm> please, anyone can help me with that?
<escott> nathanel__, so mine looks like https://www.box.net/dav /media/box.net davfs noauto,user in fstab
<nathanel__> geirha: pay attn. one is "gmail the other is "hotmail
<Pikkachu> Pici: it's simply not properly rendered when using "Ubuntu". If I switch to "Segoe UI" it's rendered just fine
<Pici> Pikkachu: i.e. the glyph contains "°C", not just "°"
<Pikkachu> Pici: yes, so what?
<escott> nathanel__, my secrets looks like: /media/box.net email@address password
<nathanel__> escott: the issue is not with mounting it. its with the separate acct recognition
<martian> plm: I don't understand the question
<escott> nathanel__, so if you have two box accounts you would need two mountpoints in fstab and two entries in secrets
<plm> martian: I wnat ot install java sun in 10.4.4
<nathanel__> escott: which is what i have
<nathanel__> no go
<plm> martian: I read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes section Sun Java moved to the Partner repository
<Chaser_> LTS user here . Wondering if GNOME classic (2.0) will still be an option in 12.04 ? (not here to argue/comment on Unity)
<plm> martian: but that not works
<Pici> Pikkachu: File a bug against ttf-ubuntu-font-family then
<escott> Ho^Oh, i'm a little worried by the "deleted /boot/grub" it should be repopulated now so verify that it has all the grub modules and the grub.cfg
<plm> any idea?:
<martian> plm and what happens when you run apt-get update? does it show any errors?
<andrea_> ciao
<kenyabob> I sieged my server, and now I've been blocked. I can remote in, but I'm not sure what is doing the blocking. I flushed my iptables and I'm not sure what to try next
<log> Chaser_: Yes, through the gnome-session-fallback package.
<Ho^Oh> escott: /boot/grub folder is here,      just no grubenv
<chipotle> how do i connect to a osx computer that has file sharing enabled?
<martian> kenyabob: check your /etc/hosts.deny
<Chaser_> log, nice thanks !
<escott> nathanel__, if you umount them both, and mount them independently does it work. ie umount A,B mount A, is A correct? umount A mount B is B correct?
<plm> martian: not, but apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin not found the packages
<thelegace> hi guys im trying to use cpu_timer library in boost
<thelegace> http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_48_0/libs/timer/doc/cpu_timers.html
<thelegace> from this page
<FloodBot1> thelegace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thelegace> but it seems to be missing
<thelegace> as i try the include in the tutorial and it cannot find the lib
<kenyabob> martian: and my ip would be added into that file? it looks like its still default to me
<escott> Ho^Oh, it sounds ok. you can try a grub-install again
<escott> Ho^Oh, I don't know what grubenv does but you might as #grub
<chipotle> how do i connect to a osx computer that has file sharing enabled?
<martian> kenyabob: yeah, that would be the case. I guess that's not it. then :-/
<nathanel__> escott: thanks
<nathanel__> it worked! i had generic credentials instead of folder specific ones
<nathanel__> escott: it worked! i had generic credentials instead of folder specific ones
<chipotle> how do i scp a file from one computer on my lan to my ubuntu computer?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: nautilus can connect to windows shares. I image it will use samba on the mac side
<ActionParsnip> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<escott> nathanel__, ok cool
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: thanks, i think scp will be best... do you recommend i use cat6 to connect?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: the physical
<martian> plm: if you run "grep archive /etc/apt/sources.list | grep partner" does it show anything?
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: do i do that scp -R command on the host computer receiving the files or sending the files?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: physical media connection is fairly moot unless you are streaming very high bitrate video
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: well, i am trying to transfer over about 100GB of data from my mac to my ubuntu file server...
<plm> martian: show this: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: what is the best way?
<chipotle> they are internal hard drives
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: nautilus can connect to sshfs
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: okay, what do i do to see it in nautilis?
<Hiob10hiob> different computer?
<chipotle> Hiob10hiob: yes
<martian> plm: okay good. try this: "apt-cache search java | grep sun" Does that show anything? (don't need to paste it here)
<go8765> hello. help me please.  cant i send command from tty to lanch openbox again(after crash) ?
<plm> martian: yes
<ActionParsnip> Chipotle: nautilus will give a convenient interface
<martian> plm: does it show the packages you were hoping to install?
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: so just enable ssh on my mac for sshfs to work?
<Roasted> Question - I thought the ATI open source driver at least handled 1080 playback? I just fired it up and it's absolutely terrible.
<plm> martian: not. with partner commented show the same packages on apt-cache
<escott> log, 12.04 will NOT have gnome2
<plm> when are partner uncommente
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: assuming it is enabled by default, yes
<log> escott: http://blog.jdpfu.com/2012/02/20/canonical-listened-gnome2-in-ubuntu-12-04
<plm> martian: sun-java-jre not show
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: how big is the screen?
<Roasted> 37-40 inch orso
<plm> martian: I did upgrade and install new version of 10.4, the 10.4.4 may be this is the problem?
<martian> plm: with partner commented?
<excelsior> Regarding Ruby and Rails, what's the recommended version manager approach nowadays? I need to install ruby 1.9.3, and I have 1.8.7, I do have RVM installed, but the rvm install 1.9.3 doesn't work, several errors. Thoughts?
<curiousx> Roasted: what driver version?
<plm> martian: #deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<plm> martian: #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Roasted> curiousx, I don't even know. :( I got it off a web site, one sec.
<escott> log, thats really really misleading as gnome-session-fallback (that comes with gnome3) is NOT at all like gnome2
<ActionParsnip> Log: gnome2 is no longer developed by the gnome team. Its not going to be in any future distros
<curiousx> ok
<martian> plm: why are they commented? they shouldn't be. if they're commented, of course it won't work
<Roasted> curfont, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<Roasted> thats what I did
<Roasted> gosh I cannot believe how terrible this thing is. I'll likely return it at this point.
<ActionParsnip> Log: there are unofficial forks which aren't supported here though
<plm> martian: not. I say. If I comment they, the apt-cache show the same packages when ucomment
<escott> log, fallback looks vaguely like gnome2 but under the hood it is completely different
<plm> martian: the partner are ther uncomment, but dont have the sun-java-jre
<neothecat> hello.  has anyone run into this?  i am able to get an IP through DHCP, but i can not get outside of my box.  the dhcp server even gives me a specific IP address based on mac, so i know it can reach outside my box.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: i bet you could use 720P and notice near zero difference
<zykotick9> plm: is you need sun-java, get it from oracle directly
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: got it! sweet, thanks!
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, with how terrible its operating I doubt even 480 would run.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, it freezes when I move the darn mouse.
<curiousx> Roasted: you are using tehe open source driver? de default driver ?
<wormmd> I'm running GNOME 3 Shell and I have a panel that mysteriously showed up behind my application bar the other day after some system problems.
<Roasted> curiousx, not sure. from fresh install it was awful playback, then I found that link and installed accordingly. No difference.
<Roasted> curiousx, same on 10.04 as it is 11.10
<escott> wormmd, is it the nautilus menu-bar
<wormmd> I don't have any entries in gconf-editor's /desktop/gnome/sessions
<nathanel__> escott: so now they are both distinguished and functional, one little issue: when i click on the drive icon in nautilus it gives me this "/sbin/mount.davfs: / is the home directory of user nobody.
<nathanel__> You can't mount into another users home directory"
<martian> plm: hmm... are you sure you're searching for sun-java6-jre and not sun-java-jre?
<ActionParsnip> neothecat: run: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf       then try the web
<wormmd> escott, It says File Edit View etc
<wormmd> So maybe.
<wormmd> I don't know.
<badola_> Compiling Problem, Ubuntu 11.10, command used  :  sudo make install (for digikam)
<badola_> http://paste.kde.org/428606/
<escott> wormmd, thats the nautilus menubar. no idea what it is doing there. bug appeared about 2 weeks ago?
<plm> martian: yes, apt-cache show sun not show that
<wormmd> escott, Maybe, it only showed up yesterday.
<escott> nathanel__, naut is just calling out to udisks so maybe udisks is confused... you could see if running udisks from the command line gives the same error
<wormmd> escott, I rebooted because my system was getting horribly bogged down, and all of my hotkey settings goe wipes.
<curiousx> Roasted: the driver ati that can be usit with gnome shell and without many bugs is the 12.1 version
<wormmd> *got wiped
<Roasted> curiousx, how do I install 12.1
<ActionParsnip> neothecat: do you get web access?
<wormmd> escott, Like something blasted away my configuration files.
<go8765> help me please.  cant i send command from tty to lanch openbox again(after crash) ?
<escott> wormmd, well the naut menubar is distinct from that. its on my laptop and a fresh install desktop
<curiousx> Roasted: do you have ubuntu 32 or 64 bit version ?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: isn't it just: startopenbox
<martian> plm: well, I can't think of what else would be the problem.
<wormmd> escott, any idea on how to get rid of it?
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<nathanel__> escott: not sure how to do so
<Roasted> curiousx, 64
<thomas__> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my dell hybrid and booting from USB stick keyboard and mouse are detected, booting from HD they are not - any thoughts what to do?
<nathanel__> escott: --enumerate only lists my actaul hdds
<Lunar_Lander> still using Ubuntu 11.10 and for some reason the login sound isn't played anymore
<Lunar_Lander> any ideas on that?
<escott> nathanel__, udisks --mount /media/whatever
<curiousx> Roasted: sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<neothecat> ActionParsnip, i was able to get to DHCP while booting off the live desktop disk.  but i just rebooted into the installed, and i do not even get DHCP, and "/sys/class/net/eth0/carrier" is 0.  i think it might be hardware.
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: is it enabled in startup items? Are you that bothered for something so redundant?
<Roasted> curiousx, can you show me where you found this information?
<curiousx> yep
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip: it is there and I was just wondering
<curiousx> but is in spanish i am latino =P
<RobinJ> Yelp? My touchpad isn't working :<
<Roasted> curiousx, thats fine
<curiousx> it is*
<go8765> ActionParsnip: hhm.. what you mean? when i type - startopenbox -- i have message that command is not found(
<Lunar_Lander> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> neothecat: try:  sudo dhclient eth0
<nathanel__> excott: it errors out sayng it's not a block device
<Roasted> curiousx, it looks like this is the closed source driver
<Roasted> curiousx, is that true?
<neothecat> ActionParsnip, rebooting again...  i will try that soon.  thank you.
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: what make and model system? Do you have a switch to enable or disable it?
<escott> nathanel__, my guess its it some weird interaction with how mount is being called because this is a FUSE filesystem. its probably dropping privileges and then calling the mount command, but since the privs are dropped there is no home directory and no secrets file
<RobinJ> >.<
<curiousx> this is the post: http://paste.ubuntu.com/855730/  i installed it with another user days ago
<RobinJ> As far as I can see, no switch. Dell Latitude D620
<escott> wormmd, i've been ignoring it, but i'll bet it has something to do with the globalmenu plugin. you might see if disabling global menu makes it disappear, and if so file a bug for nautilus on launchpad
<K1rk|Work> I am writing a C++ application for use on Ubuntu client computers, and I would like an easy way to get the hostname of the computer as a String in my script.  Does anyone know of an effective and easy way to do that?
<nathanel__> escott: so i should explicit in the conf?
<curiousx> yep is the privative downloaded from the ati's home page
<nicofs> I want to compile a program and "./configure" complains that "libnautilus-extension" ist missing - but it is installed as "libnautilus-extension1" - how do I solve this?
<curiousx> this is the driver: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run
<wormmd> escott, I'll let you know if that works for me, thanks.
<llutz> nicofs:  libnautilus-extension-dev   is what you need
<dtf> hi! I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid). how do I check if i'm using a KDE or Gnome desktop ?
<curiousx> dtf, go to youtube and search for gnome and kde desktops and you can notice that
<chipotle> if i connect a cat6 cable between my mac and ubuntu computer, the transfer via sshfs will go much faster than wifi, right?
<Trevor69420> chipotle, yes of course
<nicofs> llutz, damn... i feared it would be something like that... all those additional files... oO
<AllanLinux> oh dear lord...
<dad_> after putting music on my ipod touch with banshee, the ipod says there is no music. Then i reconnect, and the mjsic is right there, but still the ipod says no music, please help
<dtf> curiousx: will try that
<llutz> nicofs: you need all those -dev packages to compile stuff
<Trevor69420> chipotle, wifi is slower cuz it shares the bandwidth to all the machines connected to it (it's not a switch)
<curiousx> ok
<escott> nathanel__, im speculating that naut is dropping privs, because obviously mount is working
<nathanel__> ok
<AllanLinux> dft If you use Ubuntu is almost certain to use the unity, if you were using would be the kde kubuntu and not ubuntu
<chipotle> Trevor69420: but now it lost the connection and can't find it (my ubuntu machine doesn't have wifi, just ethernet....
<nicofs> llutz, yes i know - purt parts of me just don't want that to be true...
<escott> nathanel__, although i dont get that error
<zykotick9> AllanLinux: lucid (10.04) didn't have unity
<escott> nathanel__, what is it just a popup from nautilus
<nathanel__> ya
<Trevor69420> lost what connection chipotle
<AllanLinux> Oh really confuse me with 11 ... then it is the gnome 2, thx ;)
<escott> nathanel__, odd. and you are using davfs2 correct
<nathanel__> escott: correct
<escott> K1rk|Work, read /etc/hostname?
<nathanel__> the error is from sbin/mount.davfs
<curiousx> dtf: alternatively you may want to see these desktops =) http://paste.ubuntu.com/855739/
<nathanel__> escott :the error is from sbin/mount.davfs
<AllanLinux> Speaking in gnome, kde and unity ... The Unity 5.4 is getting pretty good, despite being a fan of kde 4.8 ;)
<K1rk|Work> escott: That's...so obvious. Why didn't I think of that?  Thanks!
<nathanel__> escott: does rw,noato,user cause a problem?
<nathanel__> noauto*
<escott> nathanel__, thats fine its what i have
<escott> nathanel__, udisks caches some stuff and you could ask it to drop the cache. that might help
<Pikkachu> Pici: I'm trying http://font.ubuntu.com in windows...will check if it works in Ubuntu
<nathanel__> escott: blame my ignorance, but how would i do so: never played with udisks
<escott> nathanel__, truth is i dont know. this is a bit beyond me. im completely speculating as to causes, but i wouldn't know how to verify
<nathanel__> escott: ok. thanks for the help with the debug
<nathanel__> i really appreciate it :)
<nathanel__> i'll lookaround and see what gives
<curiousx> cya all
<escott> !ipod | dad_
<ubottu> dad_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<chipotle> how do i set up a wired network between two computers connected via cat6? the network keeps disconnecting
<cool_beans> I am having a problem with Ubuntu - more than half of the times when I turn on my computer, my main "splash screen" where I login etc., is not centred properly on the my screen in the horizontal direction - it wraps around, starting and ending at the centre of my screen, and I can only access the right portion of it with my mouse. So for instance, if I click on the shut down button, the shut down dialog box that pops up wraps around my 
<chipotle> i'm trying to use sshfs to access another computer but transfer everything via cat6 for speed purposes
<cool_beans> Why is this happening?
<cool_beans> It's a real downer :/
<cool_beans> I always have to restart multiple times hoping it will load properly on one restart
<escott> chipotle, set both to static. set one to 192.168.1.1 the other to 192.168.1.2 and set a route for that subnet
<CharminTheMoose> What's the simplest way to edit gconf values inside a dbus-less chroot?
<graft> why is firefox associating my jpegs with "wine internet explorer"?
<chipotle> escott: where do i set the wired connection to static?
<mrmonday-> How do I stop ubuntu from booting into a GUI in 11.10? When it's done booting I want it to drop me at a command line rather than starting a GUI
<WiCkD1> hello.
<WiCkD1> does anyone here have the ability to modify the masked hostnames on IRC nicks?
<AllanLinux> hi
<chipotle> escott: ipv4 settings? under method? should i select "Link-Local Only"?
<mrmonday-> WiCkD1: try asking again in #freenode
<escott> chipotle, in the network manager. network settings -> configure -> ipv4 manual (from automatic dhcp)
<graft> mrmonday-: do you want it to goto a virtual console or to an actual shell?
<chipotle> escott: yes, link-local worked!!
<chipotle> thanks you :)
<graft> WiCkD1: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mrmonday-> graft: doesn't matter as long as I'm not launching a GUI (I'll only be accessing via ssh anyway)
<escott> mrmonday-, set text in /etc/default/grub and rerun update-grub
<escott> cool_beans, how is your monitor connected to the computer (what kind of cable)
<graft> mrmonday-: well you could just remove gdm
<graft> mrmonday-: yeah what escott said is probably best
<graft> anyone know why firefox is trying to open a jpeg with "wine internet explorer"?
<graft> it is just infuriating
<escott> chipotle, you could tell ssh to not use encryption if you think thats a real issue. it require a bit of fiddling with the sshd.conf
<graft> escott: isn't that what telnet is for?
<RKyle> Hi, my updates seem to have hung at "Preparing to configure plasma-dataengines-workspace" and I was wondering if I stopped the update and reattempt them after a reboot if it would harm my install.
<mrmonday-> graft, escott: literally "set text"? I put that in there, ran update-grub and I still get a GUI
<escott> graft, similar but the password exchange is encrypted, only the data blocks are unencrypted
<kafeef> hi
<graft> escott: ah
<escott> mrmonday-, no in the kernel flags where is says splash change it to nosplash text
<imanc> I'm working though some security guidlines and apparently I need to install apache 2.2.21 or greater, yet the version that comes via apt-get in 10.4 is 2.2.12.  Is there a way I can grab the latest version from a repo, or would I have to install manuallly?
<kafeef> atiyuoip[\
<bastidrazor> mrmonday-: cp the line you have that in. its just 'text' and not 'set text'
<andrea> ciao
<escott> bastidrazor, its my fault i wasnt at all clear on where the text should go.
<Guest73531> ihiowghjwhrjkjnjrgthnras
<Guest73531> jnsr
<Guest73531> j
<Guest73531> sjt
<Guest73531> ty
<FloodBot1> Guest73531: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest73531> mjjjk
<Guest73531> gh
<bastidrazor> escott: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=   on this line.
<escott> mrmonday-, ^^^
<Guest73531> hsns
<Guest73531> n
<Guest73531> nfxnsfgj
<Guest73531> xsfsjsnmsxyj
<FloodBot1> Guest73531: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AllanLinux> -_-
<Guest73531> nxstk4
<wolfric> can someone else confirm a bug for me? After enabling universe, try install  chntpw on oneric (or any other release). For me, it installs fine but when i go to run it, it says it's not installed. This doesn't seem to be just me, same thing on backtrack  5 and on a live cd
<wolfric> i've tried to locate the binary and it seems it's missing
<wolfric> apt-get seems to perfectly install and remove it without any trouble though
<Pici> wolfric: its in /usr/sbin/chntpw
<neothecat> i was asking questions before about NIC problemsm  i unloaded the reloaded the driver to see what came out of dmesg.  the most interesting line in dmesg is "Refused to change power state, current in D3", ad then it proceeds not to find the MAC...
<Shipper> wolftic: look for a log file
<mrmonday-> cool beans, thanks for your help everyone :) (the last time I did that was with inittab on another distro which has far fewer wrappers around things ;))
<graft> wolfric: you're using sudo, yes?
<jsebean> hello all, I am wondering how can I setup a stereo mix to record the sound from my computer along with my microphone at the same time, ill be using audacity
<crofty> having problems getting my username and password out of locked sky router here in england
<graft> crofty: not really an ubuntu question, but you're probably SOL.
<zuloyd> hi
<wonderland64bits> hi all
<crofty> i am trying to do in it ubuntu not sure where too look can't really find much help it all target windows and small utils that do it for ppl
<zuloyd> i have a problem with brasero under ubuntu 10.04. when i insert a raw, fresh CD-R, it would always say that i inserted a raw disk with 5.5 MB of free space.
<zuloyd> although it's 700 MB
<crofty> SOL??
<jsebean> anyone have any ideas?
<zuloyd> and the disks are new
<escott> crofty, Somewhat Out of Luck
<wonderland64bits> anyone knows how to include drivers inside a kernel
<wonderland64bits> ??
<wonderland64bits> and compile it?
<escott> wonderland64bits, generally you dont compile a kernel for ubuntu. why do you need to?
<crofty> thx
<Guest97399> how do you ensure that the transmission is secured? in windows, I know that VPN can be set up to ensure the security of tranmission, what is the equivalent of VPN for Ubuntu?
<graft> crofty: out of luck
<gener1c> does anybody know what could cause cups to print out the @pjl instead of the document itself?
<jsebean> Guest97399: a vpn :P
<Guest97399> jsebean: how do i set it up
<escott> !vpn | Guest97399
<ubottu> Guest97399: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<llutz> gener1c: missing filter, printjob is sent as raw data to the printer
<jsebean> hello all, I am wondering how can I setup a stereo mix to record the sound from my computer along with my microphone at the same time, ill be using audacity
<escott> Guest97399, there is also secure shell if you don't need everything the vpn provides
<wonderland64bits> escott, because i want to make an custom ubuntu for my pc drivers, and also knowledege
<Guest97399> that link does not state how to set up VPN for 11.10
<wonderland64bits> knowledge i mean
<Guest97399> i am traveling oversea and I just want to ensure that everything i transmit is secured
<Ho^Oh> escott: So far, installed grub2-pc,      ran the grub update command, at first, it looked like it was going to work, but my server just dont boot at all.
<jsebean> Guest97399: Click the network icon in the panel at the top and click Configure VPN under vpn connections
<escott> wonderland64bits, well thats generally discouraged. if you just want to learn things install gentoo (and you can do it in virtualbox so as not to mess up your desktop)
<kafee786> i want to add something in ubuntu
<escott> Ho^Oh, so what happens
<Guest97399> jsebean: ok let me try that
<kafee786> how can i do it
<kafee786> please quide me
<jsebean> hello all, I am wondering how can I setup a stereo mix to record the sound from my computer along with my microphone at the same time, ill be using audacity
<kafee786> i am a new bees
<barnold> Does anyone know why I would have to open the Nvidia X GUI to actually get my xorg.conf settings to activate?
<Ho^Oh> escott: The power turn turns on, and  then it just hangs. Nothing happens after that.
<escott> Ho^Oh, so you dont get any kind of grub stages
<astro5> my laptop was running at 90-95 degrees Celsius. I installed battery-status applet and set it to "normal" instead of "performance" and it drops down to 75 degrees Celsius, which is great. However, every time i reboot it defaults to "performance"...anyone know a way to set it to "normal" by default?
<tiziano> u topu u topu
<escott> astro5, you can add to rc.local a command to echo "something" /sys/something/something/cpu-freq/governor
<Ho^Oh> escott: Oh crap, I just remembered.       I see a grub memu.      (Ubuntu server)        and then Ubuntu server for rescue or something similar. I know in all systems I used, theres always a safemode, or some sort of rescue mode.
<tiziano> utopu is a new system
<Ho^Oh> I picked Ubuntu server, but that doesn't boot up afterwards.
<escott> Ho^Oh, so grub is coming up all the way, but the kernels aren't actually booting
<escott> Ho^Oh, can you confirm the kernels and initrds are in /boot
<Ho^Oh> escott: Okay.
<azertyui> hi
<jsebean> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<azertyui> how to mettre en place dydns server ?
<gener1c> llutz: how would one go about fixing it?
<bastidrazor> azertyui: dyndns.com
<_jesse_> \wc
<guntbert> azertyui: you install the client
<azertyui> you don't get my question
<azertyui> how to put in place dydns server such dyndns.com  ?
<guntbert> azertyui: maybe #ubuntu-fr can help better?
<effigy_> 'ello
<azertyui> is my english is bad ?
<effigy_> is no is not bad
<barnold> It's better than American's French/Spanish/etc. so
<barnold> You're doing better than most.
<guntbert> azertyui: we thought we answered your question ..
<azertyui> ok let me explain well
<azertyui> i got ubuntu pc with a domain name
<azertyui> ubuntu server
<azertyui> i got a dynamic ip
<bastidrazor> azertyui: i'm sure you were told yesterday.. ddclient from dyndns.com will keep your ip and host synced
<azertyui> and my question is how to put in place a dyndns server such as dyndns.com or noip
<azertyui> i don't want to use a third party solution
<bastidrazor> azertyui: its straight from dyndns.. that isn't 3rd party
<azertyui> i want to own my brand
<azertyui> lol
<escott> astro5, nothing ever seems to be in the same place anymore but see if any of this matches http://www.pantz.org/software/cpufreq/usingcpufreqonlinux.html
<astro5> escott: ok, thanks
<oliphant> greetings. how do I portforward port 80 to a private port?
<DJones> azertyui: Once you've setup your dyndns account, you need to point your domain name to your dyndns account eg azertyui.dyndns.org (Depends what you create)
<azertyui> of course i understand how it works dyndns.org
<bastidrazor> astro5: install cpufrequtils and use cpufreq-info and cpufreq-set  to make the changes
<DJones> azertyui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<effigy_> I think he's asking how to get his own domain name without using noip or simular hosts
<bastidrazor> !portforward | oliphant
<ubottu> oliphant: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<azertyui> why we can't own something like that on our server such as apache or mysql server ?
<oliphant> kk. thanks
<Ho^Oh> escott: It looks like they are there: root@rescue:/boot# ls   abi-3.0.0-12-server   grub   System.map-3.0.0-12-server  vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-server   config-3.0.0-12-server   initrd.img-3.0.0-12-server   vmcoreinfo-3.0.0-12-server
<gunfire007> hope that the new version of ubuntu is less bugyg
<gunfire007> buggy*
<gunfire007> and really awesome to use....
<escott> Ho^Oh, i wonder if it could be !nomodeset
<effigy_> it's been less buggy once its configured to your hardware
<azertyui> i allready got my domain name the problem is simply my server ip change
<bastidrazor> azertyui: there is a #ubuntu-server channel that knows just about everything about servers.
<escott> Ho^Oh, none of these kernels will boot at all?
<Ho^Oh> At least, just the main one that I am mostly concerned of.
<azertyui> and my question is simply how to point dynamic server ip address to my domain name
<Athanasius> I am dreading a much needed distupgrade
<Athanasius> Running squeeze/sid :s
<genii-around> azertyui: Check out nsupdate
<Ho^Oh> escott: I've NEVER had this problem until I started      "debootstrap install" with  oneric          and for the fact I'm using a 2TB harddrive.
<Ho^Oh> I think natty has this problem too.
<escott> Ho^Oh, is there some reason why you wanted to bootstrap
<Ho^Oh> escott: It's the only way I can do this, I'm working on a remote server.
<escott> Ho^Oh, ok
<Ho^Oh> No gui easymode for me -.-
<escott> Ho^Oh, so how do you know that there is a boot menu then?
<`korvin> how can I see my graphics card info?
<Ho^Oh> escott: Using an only V-KVM, some java thing that emulates VNC.
<Ho^Oh> an Online*
<Ho^Oh> But it's not as reliable as we would like it to be. :S
<jwmto> i need to update my graphics driver (IMAC with ATI Radeon HD2600 driver)
<Ho^Oh> escott: What exactly creates the /boot directory? Installing a kernel right?             I think it's a good idea if I just whipe that out.
<jwmto> can anyone help? -- the additional drivers setting seems ineffective
<Ho^Oh> I'll backup, and then wipe it.
<escott> Ho^Oh, the combination of the kernel install, grub-install update-grub and update-initramfs
<nathanel__> escott: still around?
<escott> nathanel__, yes
<thelegace> does anyone here know how to program with timers
<jwmto> all I get is "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: / var/log/jockey.log"
<nathanel__> escott: ok. well it seems the mounts are all functionnal expect 2 things: the mounts that show the error are misinterpreted somehow and show under the "computer" list in nautilus. then.. the other issue is that the mount folders don't seem to stick. i rebooted and they get "deleted"
<nathanel__> except*
<redramires> hi
<escott> nathanel__, i think i know what might be happening
<nathanel__> escott: ok
<escott> nathanel__, umount everything, and then create the folders as root
<escott> nathanel__, make sure you can mount the folders with mount. and then try nautilus.
<Shipper> are there any news for ubuntu android?
<nathanel__> escott: everything went smooth and everything is in place: mounts are showing with the others on top now.. no residual stuff at the bottom and no empty icons
<CFHowlett> Shipper   ask at #ubuntu-phone
<nathanel__> but the "Box" icons dont show the eject
<nathanel__> on their right
<escott> nathanel__, udisks is clearly confused. im not sure how to unconfuse it though
<nathanel__> well udisks is usually for block ddevices no
<nathanel__> escott: well udisks is usually for block ddevices no
<megasoft78> hi all
<CFHowlett> megasoft78   greetings
<hydrox24> hi all!
<hydrox24> Shipper: News as of when?
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   greetings
<escott> nathanel__, well udisks does more than mount. like udisks would be needed to make the mountpoint suid mount won't do that for you
<nathanel__> escott: and even though fstab states rw, i have to chmod to get permissions.. wtf
<escott> nathanel__, how did you mount it
<megasoft78> how can I have static libpng, libjpeg on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Ho^Oh> I wish my host would just offer "real ubuntus" and not a bunch of edited fakebuntus.
<megasoft78> I need to link statically my application that use libpng
<nathanel__> escott: http://pastebin.com/sXSa4VVG
<megasoft78> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<escott> nathanel__, you sudo mounted and with users that means that the mounting user got ownership ie root
<ssta> megasoft78: you need the -dev package I imagine
<escott> nathanel__, sudo umount and the "mount " without sudo
<ssta> megasoft78: libpng12-dev probably
<megasoft78> escott, I installed and I tried to use -static
<dedicated1> hi there, I found this link which shows that at least some options are available under ubuntu. But I have no idea where I can find: Device Drivers > Sound card support > ALSA > PCI sound devices. And also he talks about compiling and that I do not know either :( Anyone that can help me with that? ^_^
<nathanel__> ok
<megasoft78> and .a file
<megasoft78> but it doesn't work
<dedicated1> oops: here's the link: http://techgage.com/article/using_the_asus_xonar_essence_stx_under_linux/
<escott> dedicated1, what are you trying to do?
<dedicated1> I want to make use of my Asus Xonar soundcard
<dedicated1> under Ubuntu
<nathanel__> escott: same error through terminal for all 3 mounts: [nathanel@Mercury media]$ mount /media/nathanel.titane@gmail.com/Box
<nathanel__> /sbin/mount.davfs: / is the home directory of user nobody.
<dedicated1> although it's quite a clear guide I cannot find the Device options that he describes nor do I know how to complile
<escott> dedicated1, so thats 9.04 are the drivers not in 11.10?
<dedicated1> well the sound works
<dedicated1> but I miss some crucial options
<ruy> esa kalli
<escott> nathanel__, i wonder if that @ symbol could be a problem
<nathanel__> escott: you think?
<nathanel__> let me try
<nathanel__> ill remove it and get back to you
<escott> nathanel__, so how many touchpads did you buy :)
<dedicated1> escott, you think that these option might be already available in 11.10 without me knowing it?
<nathanel__> touchpads?
<escott> dedicated1, lsmod | grep snd will tell you what drivers you are currently using
<nathanel__> escott: touchpads?
<escott> nathanel__, the hp touchpad came with a free 50gb on box.net. i thought maybe you bought a bunch of them
<nathanel__> no
<escott> nathanel__, so why the proliferation of accounts
<nathanel__> i use my android. wipe data and register the new acct
<adfasdfj> Hey guys, I can't seem to get Ubuntu to print to my network printer.
<nathanel__> i have 3 so far
<adfasdfj> I found the printer. Added it. And have tested a page, but it always gets stuck.
<adfasdfj> I'm afraid it might be a bad print driver or something.
<adfasdfj> The printer is a HP PSC 1210, and Ubuntu says it only has drivers for 1200
<adfasdfj> I downloaded the 1200 one, hoping it'd work for all the 1200 series (1210 included), but I think it might now.
<adfasdfj> *not
<micgrob> Hey, how is ubuntu for android phones?
<dedicated1> escott, I see ac97_codec, I don't think that's my Asus driver
<CFHowlett> micgrob   ask @ #ubuntu-phones
<adfasdfj> Does that matter? Seems to submit about "64kb / *** MB" to the print spool each time then freeze.
<tbws> is there a way to get apt to tell me WHY it is holding back certain packages when i run upgrade?
<jhonatan> hola alguien puede ayudarme
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<escott> !es | jhonatan
<ubottu> jhonatan: please see above
<hydrox24> adfasdfj: try using the "hp-setup" command, it should already be installed for you
<CFHowlett> adfasdfj   did you download the hplip drivers?
<jhonatan> sorry never respond.
<zykotick9> tbws: just why "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead of upgrade
<jsebean> hello
<hydrox24> jsebean: yo!
<jsebean> How do I setup Ubuntu to record both the audio of skype and my microphone?
<nathanel__> escott: no the @ symbol wasnt it
<nathanel__> my hunch would be with groups
<jsebean> On windows I used Stereo Mix and unmuted my microphone
<CFHowlett> jsebean   see Skype Call Recorder
<escott> dedicated1, then you are using onboard sound most likely. you can check and see if the needed module is in the /lib/modules if not you would have to build your own
<Ho^Oh> escott: The rescuemode for the server kernel at least boots,           but the main regular boot isn't working.
<jsebean> CFHowlett: I want to do it with a screen recorder
<escott> nathanel__, well if you are in plugdev
<escott> !nomodeset | Ho^Oh try this
<ubottu> Ho^Oh try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jsebean> CFHowlett: Basically I want to record everything from the PC, including the mic. So all audio
<dedicated1> ohh god, I only want to use my soundcard and even that is confusing xD welcome to linux hahaha
<adfasdfj> hydrox24: What hp-setup command? Like, just type hp-setup in the terminal?
<CFHowlett> jsebean   I know there's a way, but I've never done that set up.  sorry.
<hydrox24> Is it safe to remove old kernels using apt-get remove or purge?
<jsebean> anybody know?
<hydrox24> adfasdfj: yeh
<escott> dedicated1, you were the one who bought the exotic hardware
<nathanel__> escott: what if i am?
<adfasdfj> CFHowlett: I don't believe so. I downloaded the HP PSC 1200 driver when I was detecting/adding my Windows network printer.
<hydrox24> adfasdfj: after that it should be easy to follow the "wizard" that pops up
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<CFHowlett> adfasdfj   see this  http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html?
<escott> nathanel__, i dont see what the groups have to do with anything
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: my sound card works out of the box, welcome to Linux
<jsebean> How do I setup Ubuntu to record both the audio of programs on my comptuer and my microphone? On windows I used Stereo Mix and unmuted my microphone to do this, how do I do this on Ubuntu?
<`korvin> how can I see my graphics card info?
<nathanel__> escott: assigning 'nobody' to a shell and fs access while it wouldn't require it?
<zykotick9> `korvin: "lspci | grep -i vga" to see the model info
<ActionParsnip> `korvin: sudo lshw -C display
<dedicated1> ActionParsnip, I need to use that whole command in the terminal I suppose?
<escott> nathanel__, so you get this weird message when you try mount /media/natha@gmail.com/Box right
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: yes, then select to upload to the server and a red URL will be made, what is the URL please
<nathanel__> escott:  yes.. all three accts
<scientes> ouch, linux-libc-dev not multiarch multi-installable
<jsebean> How do I setup Ubuntu to record both the audio of programs on my comptuer and my microphone? On windows I used Stereo Mix and unmuted my microphone to do this, how do I do this on Ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> jsebean   see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/record-audio-from-sound-card-or.html
<hydrox24> jsebean: I am probably unable to help beyond this: You will most likely end up recording both to a file seperately and then syncing them in audacity ot the likes of it later
<hydrox24> jsebean: please don't repeat your Q too much :)
<jsebean> hydrox24: there must be a better way then doing all the syncing
<CFHowlett> jsebean   pretty sure that skype requires you prioritize either system sound or skype - but not both.
<jsebean> CFHowlett: I'll check out the link
<escott> nathanel__, so back to stupid questions. where is your secrets file? is it listed in your davfs2.conf file and where is the davfs2.conf file
<CFHowlett> jsebean   only workaround I can see is to set up separate recording streams: 1 for skype, 1 for mic...
<dedicated1> ActionParsnip, here's the link: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=60fec201a7d23ab62509165a12ca3e53be05baac
<nathanel__> escott: i kept the system wide config. it's all in etc
<escott> nathanel__, OHHH!!
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: so you are runubuntu in a vmware setup?
<escott> nathanel__, so where is the secrets
<nathanel__> in etc too
<dedicated1> Action, yes I do
<nathanel__> /etc/davfs2/
<adfasdfj> hydrox24: I don't understand the setup wizard. That is.. I can't detect the printer on my Windows network with it. :(
<jsebean> CFHowlett: how do I do that?
<Effigy-> What is the best way to play COD or Skyrim in ubuntu 11.10? Do I have to use wine?
<escott> nathanel__, /etc/davfs2/secrets is 700 for obvious reasons
<nathanel__> so.. should i simply copy therm to home?
<ActionParsnip> Effigy-: wine, or crossoveroffice / cedega (crossover and cedega are not free in any way)
<escott> nathanel__, create a ~/.davfs2, and put a davfs2.conf file in there and put your secrets file in there. no need to have a secrets file in /etc
<nathanel__> k
<ActionParsnip> Effigy-: check the appdb for each
<Effigy-> great, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Effigy-: http://news.softpedia.com/news/CrossOver-Games-10-3-0-Fixes-Skyrim-on-Linux-252266.shtml
<Guest81400> hello! I have ubuntu 11.10, uninstall unity and install gnome-classic, but now don't have system/preferences menu and can't add icon to panel bar
<ActionParsnip> Effigy-: mildly interesting
<jsebean> CFHowlett, hydrox24: Basically the goal is we want to play minecraft, have other players on a server talking on skype, and record the audio from my computer, the skype chatters and the game sounds (minecraft sounds) itself all at the same time being recorded by the screen recorder. Of at most, in audacity and sync the audio with the video later
<CFHowlett> jsebean   sorry, as I said, IDK.  My theory is you'd run one app to capture skype input and another app to capture mic, e.g. skype-call-recorder (or simillar) and Audacity.  Audacity can be set up to capture the system/mic sounds.  NOTE:  theory only.  I've never tested it.  But Audacity is quite adaptable.
<escott> nathanel__, if you wanted to have global access to the davfs mounts (ie not just for your main user) you would need to do something weird to get around the users issue, but i doubt the user could ever mount it
<Effigy-> fantastic, I'll read. thx for the link
<CFHowlett> jsebean   You don't have to do all the recording on the same box, right?  1 box records all skype, other records all mic/system sounds
<CFHowlett> jsebean   meet up later to synch audios...
<ssta> aren't there skype plugins to do this stuff?
<nathanel__> ok
<DeltaSaucer> My experience from running a live Ubuntu CD to view a movie with the family: the screen was black and white, the file (from the USB memstick) could not be played even though it was a normal .avi, and Ubuntu made the fans sound like a jet engine.
<jsebean> CFHowlett: Well the skype vs other records mic/system sounds isnt the really the problem, thing is i can only get ubuntu to 1. Record my mic only or 2. record skype and all system sounds but not my mic
<nathanel__> escott: copied conf and moved secrets to home
<nathanel__> still the same
<hydrox24> jsebean: if your happy to, then I would first familiarize myself with pulseaudio, with its abilities to change output input devices etc. and then if you are really serious, look into JACK
<escott> nathanel__, did you remove the conflicting entries from the /etc/davfs files
<nathanel__> ya
<nathanel__> it's been removed since 2 hrs ago when you posted your config
<escott> nathanel__, and did you update the conf to reference ~/.davfs2/secrets as the secrets file, and are those files properly chmod'ed and chown'ed
<CFHowlett> jsebean  how's this...conference call the skype and have another skyper record audio and you record system sounds...
<adfasdfj> Bleh. Ubuntu can't print to HP PSC 1210.
<adfasdfj> Another thing Ubuntu can't do...
<adfasdfj> Later guys
<hydrox24> adfasdfj: It should be able to, ubuntu has always had good compatibility with HP
<adfasdfj> I've fought with it for a few hours now
<CFHowlett> jsebean   there are multiple skype-record utilities available...
<hydrox24> adfasdfj: do you have a little more time?
<nathanel__> chmod 655 chown nathanel?
<adfasdfj> Yes fine
<jsebean> hydrox24: I got pulseaudio to sort of do what I want. I can get it to record everything, skype, minecraft, even youtube, but not my microphone
<ssta> adfasdfj: prints to my psc 1410 just fine...I can't imagine 1210 is all THAT much different
<adfasdfj> Better be a one-liner
<nathanel__> escott: chmod 655 chown nathanel?
<CFHowlett> jsebean   break up the task between different boxes...
<escott> nathanel__, just chown them to nathanel:nathanel and then see what the permission are with ls -l
<jsebean> CFHowlett: That's a lot of work lol
<escott> nathanel__, 755 for the conf and 700 for the secretes
<CFHowlett> jsebean   you sound like a clever guy, I'm sure you can arrange it.  Besides, if you're minecraft multiplayer, you've already got a network going.  Just have someone else record the skype stream.
<nathanel__> escott: done
<nathanel__> still get the nobody error
<jsebean> CFHowlett: I think I can arrange something. If I was privileged to have a real mixing board then I'd be set lol
<friedrich> hola
<CFHowlett> jsebean   true.  This would be worth a write up or tutorial, so keep notes of your solution...
<treshoem> I seem to be stuck at grub rescue prompt after attempting to reinstall windows. I was never able to boot from dvd
<nathanel__> escott: i told you it was a user group issue!!! i specified ignore_home nobody and now the error states it to be usbmuxd's property
<Jordan_U> treshoem: Did you or did you not run the Windows installer?
<ActionParsnip> treshoem: change your BIOS to boot DVD and you can boot that
<escott> nathanel__, my ignorehome is just kernoops and distccd
<nathanel__> im on fedora
<treshoem> Jordan_U: I did not . I am attempting to boot from dvd, but the laptop doesnt seem to allow that I am stuck at grub rescue prompt
<escott> nathanel__, paste.ubuntu.com/855850
<Jordan_U> treshoem: How are you trying to boot from DVD? What DVD are you trying to boot?
<bluebomber> Does anyone know how to restrict ALT+TAB to applications in the current workspace?
<bastidrazor> bluebomber: 11.10 does this already.
<bluebomber> bastidrazor: Oneiric? It doesn't do that for me.
<bastidrazor> bluebomber: yes Oneiric.
<CFHowlett> treshoem   if you're indeed booting from the u DVD you won't see grub at all...
<bluebomber> bastidrazor: I have it installed and can confirm it does NOT do it for me. ALT+` switches between different instances of the same application, and ALT+TAB switches among all open applications.
<nathanel__> escott: well ya
<nathanel__> basically i needed to specify the ignore_home param
<bluebomber> bastidrazor: i.e., ALT-TABing sends my flying from workspace to workspace.
<`korvin> hey, what does it mean when a symbolic link is red
<yshavit> Is there any sort of trace for rm, which will tell me which files an accidental rm -rf had deleted?
<escott> nathanel__, ok probably should file a bug with your upstream then
<nathanel__> ya
<guntbert> yshavit: no
<yeats> `korvin: that it no longer points to a valid file, I believe
<yshavit> guntbert: didn't think so. thanks anyway.
<ActionParsnip> yshavit: history | grep rm
<guntbert> yshavit: :)
<`korvin> if I have it pointing to a directory, why would it be invalid?
<ActionParsnip> yshavit: using force when unecessary is a BAD habit
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: I know what the command was....
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: I hardly ever do, too. I usually use trash-cli and keep it safe. My mind is elsewhere today.
<ActionParsnip> yshavit: if its in an archived folder, you could compare to the backed up data
<yeats> `korvin: what does 'ls -l <symlinkname>' show?
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: you wouldn't believe it if I told you... :)
<`korvin> yeats, the problem was that I was within another sym link =p
<guntbert> `korvin: what does ls -ld <your link>    say ?
<yeats> `korvin: ah ;-)
<ActionParsnip> yshavit: i don't follow you..
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: step 1, mvn dependency:tree -Doutput=~/Desktop/file. Step 2, look at Desktop, nothing there. ls, oh haha there's a new ./~/Desktop/file in my mvn project root. The ~ doesn't expand there, silly me.
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: Step 3, rm -rf ~
<yshavit> Step 3.5: WAIT NO NO NO NO NOT WHAT I MEANT! CTRL-C CTRL-C!!
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey
<remeses> hi
<ActionParsnip> yshavit: oh boy
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: and that's what I get for not getting enough sleep.
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: I'm not a newbie, I promise! :)  Just sleepy and careless.
<Jordan_U> !undelete | yshavit
<ubottu> yshavit: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rypervenche> yshavit: Ouch
<yshavit> ubottu: I'll take a look, thanks!
<ubottu> yshavit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> yshavit: not to add insult to injury: but thats the dangerous mixture
<yshavit> ubottu: I meant to thaanks Jordan_U. See, this is me being sleepy.
<ubottu> yshavit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rypervenche> yshavit: I think the "I'm not a noob" excuse just died when you messaged a bot :X
<Jordan_U> yshavit: I recommend you turn off the computer, get some sleep, and come back to this problem tomorrow :)
<yshavit> rypervenche: not at all, it just reinforces the "I'm too tired to think" excuse.
<yshavit> Jordan_U: not a bad idea.
<yshavit> :)
<nathanel__> escott: http://pastebin.com/V9nMdtcE (new popup)
<rypervenche> yshavit: I hope you're not on the computer you deleted the stuff from.
<rypervenche> yshavit: Get on a live distro right away if you are.
<yshavit> rypervenche: why's that?
<genii-around> overwriting
<rypervenche> yshavit: The more you use the hard disk, the more chance you will overwrite your data.
<haux> Ok, xubuntu will no longer load into a GUI. It loads straight to command prompt. When I try to xstart, it errors, saying "no screen found". The only possible cause I can think of is that I can UbuntuTweak earlier, and did a "Janitor" cleanup which erased (what it reffered to as) unneeded configurations/packages. Can anyone think of what specifically might have been deleted and how to resolve this without a reinstall?
<haux> *ran
<yshavit> rypervenche: meh, at this point I'm not too worried about recovering anything. It didn't run long, and anything important is backed up. I mostly want to see what got deleted so I can know what to recreate.
 * CFHowlett *wonders why ubuntutweak isn't in the repos ... oh, right.*
<rypervenche> yshavit: If you've got a backup of your home you could diff the two, that's about all I can think of right now.
<yshavit> rypervenche: nope. So far, the only symptom is that opening a new terminal tells me how to run a command as administrator.
<yshavit> but .bashrc is still there
<rypervenche> yshavit: Who knows with which files it started.
<yshavit> rypervenche: not I! But I figure I'll find out as things break. ;)
<yshavit> rypervenche: like I said, anything important is backed up anyway
<rypervenche> yshavit: Good luck.
<yshavit> rypervenche: thanks :)
<yshavit> rypervenche: maybe I should try (rm -rfv ~) and see if I can detect a pattern in what it deletes. Then I can work backwards to see what it would have deleted before!
<yshavit> ;)
<rypervenche> yshavit: I believe using an asterisk goes in alphabetical order, but when I've done full directories, I have yet to see a pattern. Probably where the inodes are located or something.
<ssta> yshavit: afaik it deletes in the order dictated by the directory structures, which is difficult to predict
<yshavit> I was just joking with rm -rfv...
<adrian> adriano
<ActionParsnip> yshavit: does rm have a simulate option to show what would be deleted?
<yshavit> ActionParsnip: not that I can tell
<Guest8247> can anybody here help me with a freenas question?
<isinglass> Guest8247: probably not since freenas is not ubuntu
<gwen_> hi!
<CFHowlett> gwen_   greetings
<isinglass> Guest8247: try #freenas
<Guest8247> thanks anyway  isinglass
<xubuntu5> can i have an X application show on two $DISPLAY's at the same time?
<roam> Hi kind people i need to know if i can go from gusty to Oneiric Ocelot by update safely? or would it be a dumb thing to do ?
<CFHowlett> roam   no.  End of Life
<Manu1994> ciao
<theadmin> roam: Not likely it's even possible
<Manu1994> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CFHowlett> !eol|roam
<ubottu> roam: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CFHowlett> roam   do a clean install.  If your /home is in it's own partition and not under / (root), you might be able to retain your data.
<urfr332gO> roam, install the new OS that jump is not safe even if allowed with a eol upgrade.
<roam> ok thank you all
<qazokm> does increasing nice values increase priority?
<ssta> no, other way around
<mun> hi
<qazokm> gotcha
<barnold> Does anyone know why my xorg.conf won't apply until I open the Nvidia X GUI?
<qazokm> thanks
<ssta> being less nice means you grab more resources
<qazokm> ah
<qazokm> is that why its called nice
<ssta> basically, yes :)
<mun> is there a better way to add local:user to xhost without putting it in .bashrc? if i have it in .bashrc, the terminal always shows a message saying 'non-network local connections being added...'
<ssta> mun: add it to bashrc like: xhost +local:user >/dev/null 2>&1
<guntbert> mun: why do you want to use xhost?
<vinc_> Hi
<mun> guntbert, because i have a cronjob that calls su
<mithrop> plop here
<ssta> mun try using sux instead?
<vinc_> I've a question: Is there a way to remap the AltGr key to Ctrl with setxkbmap?
<guntbert> mun: a cron job needing a X display??
<mun> ssta, what does it do?
<mun> guntbert, yes that too.
<ssta> mun: same as su, but allows the user to use the originating user's X session
<guntbert> ssta: sux doesn't exist on ubuntu
<guntbert> mun: in my eyes a terrible idea
<mun> guntbert, why's that?
<Ububulle> hello, does one of you tried to test a new distrib on a USB key, but even with the Bios setup to boot on a remote drive, the USB key does't load..does it sounds familar to one of you, please?
<ssta> guntbert: hmm, I seem to have it available...maybe it was removed afterwards or somethng
<guntbert> mun: because cron jobs are essentially not intended for anything interactive - they should just run
<mun> guntbert, well my cronjob isn't interactive. it just displays a notification.
<CFHowlett> Ububulle   the only time I've had that trouble has been when I was too lazy to md5sum the iso...
<mithrop> Ububulle: are you sure your USB key is actually bootable ?
<CFHowlett> Ububulle   also, does your computer support usb boot?
<guntbert> mun: let it mail that notification ..
<ssta> guntbert: I definitely seem to have sux available... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sux/+publishinghistory
<mun> guntbert, well it's for monitoring the battery level of my mouse.
<guntbert> mun: i see - why must that cronjob run as root?
<ssta> guntbert: there's nothing wrong with running an X task in cron.  I might question the value of having it run as a different user's cron...
<boink__> hi guys I am trying ro un a function for evey file found
<mun> guntbert, because the program i use (revoco) needs root
<mun> guntbert, i think it needs root to access hiddev
<ssta> boink__: either the execd option to find or pipe the filelist to xargs
<boink__> i have a find . -type f etc btu it aint doing anything
<ssta> s/execd/exec/
<Shaun> anyone have any ideas why all graphical apps appear to enter a state of limbo when I xset dpms force off?
<boink__> anyone mind having a look at my sentence and lok for the mistake?
<guntbert> mun: well, I obviously don't know enough to help you - sorry for the distraction
<Shaun> if I run the command, then wiggle the mouse 3 mins later, the screen comes back on, but irc has disconnected, but only displays it on my return
<`korvin> dolphin: could not start process, unable to create io-slafe: klauncher said: unknown protocol 'file'
<`korvin> io-slave*
<mun> ssta, is there sux for sudo?
<ssta> mun: probably better to run the cronjob as a script as you which calls the thing you need, and use gksudo to gain root in the script
<boink__> ssta thanks for answering but that is beyond my current knowledge
<ssta> mun: also, you'll want to be careful that the script checks whether you're logged in before running
<boink__> I have a oneliner that works. So i changed it to run another command but nothing is happening
<ssta> boink__: find . -type f | xargs echo
<ssta> boink__: what is your oneliner, and what do you want it to do?
<boink__> should i copy it here or in PM?
<mun> is xhost local:root not a safe thing to do?
<boink__> in words , i want to run png2swf [with some args] for every png i find
<ssta> boink__: paste.ubuntu.com and paste the url here
<boink__> ok
<boink__> ssta http://paste.ubuntu.com/855910/
<boink__> ssta when I hit enter I get the >  but nothing else happens
<go8765> hello. anybody use osmo? i have problems with mackind backup in it..(
<serafim> no
<ssta> boink__: try it with only one ' after the .png
<boink__> already did but same result
<theadmin> boink__: find . -type f -iname '*.png' -exec png2swf args '{}' \; # '{}' will get replaced with the filename
<boink__> sorry, not same result, i get "missing argument to -exec"
<ironhalik> How can I try out Unit2D on LiveCD? When I log out, and select Unity2D from the menu, it logs into Unity3D
<boink__> sorry the admin, i didnt follow
<boink__> ahh using iname instead of name saves me from using %s ?
<theadmin> boink__: For each png it finds, '{}' in the -exec's argument will get replaced with the name of the png
<Django_Novice> hi there
<Django_Novice> Im trying to install apache2 but it says :The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.2.17-1ubuntu1.4_amd64.deb was not found on this server.
<Mateusz> hello guys
<Mateusz> i have problem with ubuntuone
<ironhalik> Django_Novice: try apt-get update? Its what fixed errors like that in other distro I use
<CFHowlett> Mateusz   greetings
<boink__> thadmin, any idea why the one i have doesnt trigger but stays on > ?
<neothecat> anyone seen this error using an r8169 nic card? "uknown MACm using family default"
<guntbert> Mateusz: there is #ubuntuone
<theadmin> boink__: Did you type it exactly as it is? That \; at the end is important
<Django_Novice> ironhalik: ok let me try that
<ssta> boink__: because you have an extra ' I think.  The shell is waiting for you to finish the command
<Mateusz> ok
<Mateusz> thx
<boink__> ssta but if i remove the extra ' (first thign i thought) i get a "argument missing to -exec"
<boink__> and theadmin , yes, the command ends with  ''; -- {} +
<boink__> that being 2 single quotes, not a double
<jjgalvez__> gnome-shell started crashing this morning, every-time I try to use the search feature to find a file it crashes
<Mateusz__> i'm back
<Mateusz__> ubuntuone chanel is empty;/
<Mateusz__> i run uubntuone but ubuntuone sso does not appear previously i've got problem with all ubuntuone but i pugre it and reinstall  and now i cant configure my accountu  could you help me?
<xiambax> after updating to 12.04 i told my system to reboot. its not rebooting after 10 minutes or so. am i safe to force it?
<DropsOfSerenity> a
<zykotick9> xiambax: reask in #ubuntu+1
<boink__> i ll try the {} syntax
<Mateusz__> i run uubntuone but ubuntuone sso does not appear previously i've got problem with all ubuntuone but i pugre it and reinstall  and now i cant configure my accountu  could you help me?
<CFHowlett> !patience|amteusz_
<floup_> salut
<ubottu> amteusz_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CFHowlett> !fr|flou
<ubottu> flou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DropsOfSerenity> is there any way to change the gradation of the volume slider when I press the volume up button, I have sensitive speakers and would like to raise it  around 2% instead of 5% i'm running ubuntu 12.04
<floup_> quelqu'un peut m'aideravec lubuntu svp...
<zykotick9> DropsOfSerenity: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Mateusz__> ok sorry
<CFHowlett> !fr|floup_
<ubottu> floup_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<boink__> with the {} how do i get just the file name, without the extension so I can turn some.png into  some.swf ?
<floup_> can sbdy help mewith lubuntu please
<CFHowlett> floup_   ask away
<floup_> thanks
<ubuntu> Hi
<floup_> so
<Mateusz__> anybody can help me with ubuntuone?
<ch33z> Hello on "Caching Nameserver" Do I use the static ip given from the isp or the DNS servers like "75.75.75.75, 75.75.76.76"
<ch33z> ?
<floup_> i try to install lubuntu-extras
<theadmin> boink__: Not that easy but... $(echo '{}'|sed 's/\.png/\.swf/') should give the basic idea.
<floup_> and every time i try, its block at 12% of the first download
<floup_> it blocks*
<CFHowlett> floup_   "blocks"?  do you get some kind of error message from ubuntu?
<haux> xubuntu will no longer start in GUI. It loads directly into command prompt. When I try to startx, it says "screen not found". The only possible thing I remember doing that could have potentially caused this is running UbuntuTweak's "janitor" cleanup that deleted "unneeded" packages/configurations. Does anyone know what specifically could have been deleted and how to resolve this without a reinstall?
<ubuntu> Hi, I'm entirely new to Linux/Ubuntu, and I've got a small problem: Whenever I shut down my pc, ubuntu doesn't remember all the programmes I downloaded and my settings etcetera (so I have to keep re-downloading flash and my graphics driver and reset my resolution to 1080p whenever I start my PC), any help or tips?
<BigglesPiP> Hello, recently updated my kernel and wol is broken (ethernet card powered off when halt), where are the older kernels kept, I think I was on 3.0.0-9 before?
<CFHowlett> haux   if it deleted a critical system file, I'm pretty sure you're looking at reinstalling
<floup_> well when i do it with synaptic it gives nothingbut when i try with sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras it says
<floup_> 2secs please
<haux> CFHowlett, is there no utility that can diagnose the issue?
<Mateusz__> wtf
<haux> CFHowlett, I presume that Ubuntu Tweak would not remove critical files.
<Mateusz__> can anybody helpme
<ubuntu> Any help for me? I feel I'm missing out on something really simple
<Mateusz__> @ubuntu
<CFHowlett> haux   not that I know of but plz ask the channel...  and UT WILL remove packages thus the warning...and a reason why it's not in the official distro.
<Salinas-MG> hola puedes me ajudar
<Mateusz__> with what u've got problem
<ssta> NewUser: did you install or are you running the live cd?  sounds like the live cd to me
<Pentan> Mateusz__, what problem do you have?
<guntbert> !es | Salinas-MG
<CFHowlett> !es|Salinas-MG
<ubottu> Salinas-MG: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ENtirelyNewUser> I installed it, runningon a 80gigs partition
<haux> I'll ask again in a minute and see if anyone else responds.
<floup_> CFHowlett: well now it seems to work... strange
<Mateusz__> i've got problem with ubuntuone sso doesnt appear afrter run ubuntuone
<Salinas-MG> gracias
<CFHowlett> floup_   have fun/be safe
<floup_> CFHowlett: thanx :)
<guntbert> haux: I wolud not count  on ubuntu-tweak keeping you safe
<Mateusz__> @Pentan i reinstalled all packs but still have a problem with it
<ENtirelyNewUser> Is there a setting I have to enable for it to remember what I've done since my first install? Help! :P
<aevlkm> bonjour je cherche le serveur lubuntu fr
<CFHowlett> haux    were it me, I'd insert the cdrom, temporarily other software sources and run every variation of apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade I could before I'd just reinstall.  Perhaps recovery is possible...
<floup_> lubuntu saved my computer :)
<CFHowlett> !fr|aevlkm
<ubottu> aevlkm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ssta> ENtirelyNewUser: not usually.  Generally it just works.  I've never heard of having to redownload stuff like that before if it's installed
<Mateusz__> and cant find any solution in google
<haux> guntbert, I downloaded it to configure file associations, which works fine. But I also ran a couple additional options along with the thumbnail cleanup. which have apparently caused this issue. But I refuse to believe that nobody knows why x  won't load...
<pedahzur> Ruby newbie here...I'm trying to build a gem with rake, and getting this: rake aborted!  no such file to load -- hoe  What package/gem am I missing?  The folks on #ruby say I need the 'hoe' gem/package but Ubuntu does not seem to have that.
<ENtirelyNewUser> I installed using some client that installed from a .Iso file, if that's any help
<haux> CFHowlett, what do you mean every variation? And, I can run apt-get through the command prompt. Like I said, the window manager doesn't load. The command prompt does, with network access. Everything works except x
<guntbert> haux: ubuntu-tweak is defintely not supported here - please ask them
<ENtirelyNewUser> can't remember the client's name though
<CFHowlett> haux  see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/apt-get-question-dist-upgrade-vs-upgrade-219920/
<Timmo_> ola ppl
<floup_> does somebody know why videos always lag with ubuntu? (10.04 LTS)
<CFHowlett> haux   hoping that running that command on the installation cdrom will reinstall any missing packages...
<Mateusz__> see u!
<CFHowlett> floup_   they don't always lag but if you're seeing this, maybe low ram/gpu/ issues?
<CFHowlett> !es|Timmo_
<ubottu> Timmo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Timmo_> wondering how to create folder in permissioned folder
<haux> CFHowlett, I will try that, thanks.
<floup_> maybe but it's a quite recent computer and whith windows it didn't (not trying to troll :p)
<CFHowlett> haux   perhaps even reinstalling X from the CDROM while in recovery mode?
<Timmo_> ;) i cant spannish
<ENtirelyNewUser> No help for me here? T.T Guess I'm not shutting down my pc anytime soon then :(
<floup_> ENtirelyNewUser: what's your pb already
<ENtirelyNewUser> Hi, I'm entirely new to Linux/Ubuntu, and I've got a small problem: Whenever I shut down my pc, ubuntu doesn't remember all the programmes I downloaded and my settings etcetera (so I have to keep re-downloading flash and my graphics driver and reset my resolution to 1080p whenever I start my PC), any help or tips?
<ENtirelyNewUser> Im running on a partition
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   are you running ubuntu via usb/cdrom or did you install it?
<ENtirelyNewUser> But I did use some 3rd party client to install ubuntu
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   *ahem* REALLY?
<ENtirelyNewUser> But it's installed on my hdd on some kind of dualboot
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, 1080p? what resolution is that. also, is this a wubi install, and how are you installing, ie from what source
<ENtirelyNewUser> wubi install?
<Timmo_> ok gksudo granting root rights but how to open location with terminal with root rights to create new folder
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   do you have windows on your computer?
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, from within windows
<theadmin> Timmo_: sudo -i first, then cd to wherever you need to
<ENtirelyNewUser> Well, I installed ubuntu from within windows, yes
<Timmo_> thanks
<Timmo_> alot
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, thats a wubi install
<ENtirelyNewUser> okay
<Salinas-MG> failed to access var/www
<Salinas-MG> help
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, where are you installing packages from
<floup_> Salinas-MG: when does it happen
<ENtirelyNewUser> So I guess I just have to de-install and install the normal way?
<ENtirelyNewUser> I'm installing all my programmes from Ubuntu One
<ENtirelyNewUser> Or softyware center sorry
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, you sure about that? ubuntuone is similar to dropbox
<ENtirelyNewUser> *ahem, I'm such a noob at this
<ENtirelyNewUser> Software center
<ssta> ENtirelyNewUser: yet, your username appears to be ubuntu...are you *sure* you're not running the live distro still?  I know you think you aren't, but it *really* seems to me like you are
<uglyoldbob> Where do I find the "testusb" program?
<ENtirelyNewUser> How do I kow? I ran the ubuntu installation, and I tried re-installing it, but it told me that I already had it installed, so I'm pretty sure I am
<floup_> uglyoldbob: test to run it in a terminal...
<ssta> ENtirelyNewUser: from some "third party installer" thingy?
<ENtirelyNewUser> Wubinet I think it's called
<floup_> uglyoldbob: if not installed: sudo apt-get install testusb -y
<Salinas-MG> failed to access var/www
<Salinas-MG> when i try to access the folder
<Salinas-MG> help
<floup_> what folder
<floup_> please give a bit of info
<Salinas-MG> www
<floup_> how are u trying to access it? terminal?
<ENtirelyNewUser> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's wubi, now I looked it up
<acidrain> is there any type of con script i can be running to be sure that my connection never drops? and if it does, to reconnect. the network manager doesnt reconnect like i have it set to
<acidrain> this is very important actually
<ENtirelyNewUser> It was on the official ubuntu website
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, was this install done via usb stick?
<Salinas-MG> graphic
<ENtirelyNewUser> No, I downloaded it and installed it from Windows 7
<floup_> okay
<uglyoldbob> floup: "E: Couldn't find package testusb"
<XuMuK> Salinas-MG: try to access from root
<ENtirelyNewUser> But at startup, it loads the OS first and then I get to pick between WIn7 or Ubuntu
<uglyoldbob> hmm, maybe its http://www.linux-usb.org/usbtest/testusb.c
<floup_> uglyoldbob: try with synaptic then (or download center)
<floup_> but on he website, don't u have a link to dl the archive?
<ENtirelyNewUser> I guess it's just a bug??
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   that means you've installed ubuntu via the wubi method - NOT  a long term ubuntu solution, by the way...
<ENtirelyNewUser> Oh.. :(
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   by chance did you md5sum the ubuntu iso before you installed it?
<ENtirelyNewUser> md5sum?
<CFHowlett> !md5sum|ENtirelyNewUser
<ubottu> ENtirelyNewUser: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ENtirelyNewUser> I just extracted it, and mounted the.iso file (I dont even think that was nessecary\)
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   downloads do get corrupted - GIGO problems...
<boink__> ssta theadmin  i tweaked my one liner . it runs now but it is failing to find the file i pass as a parameter
<boink__> care to take a look?
<fleurtherock> hi
<ENtirelyNewUser> I didn't MD5sum it
<fleurtherock> hi all
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, you are running on a mounted iso?
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   I would
<CFHowlett> fleurtherock   greetings
<ENtirelyNewUser> No I'm not, I installed it from a mounted .iso
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, installed it to where
<boink__> ssta theadmin : here is the new paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/855946/
<fleurtherock> hi CFHowlett
<fleurtherock> where are you from?
<fleurtherock> your asl
<fleurtherock> ?
<CFHowlett> fleurtherock   what's teh ubuntu problem?
<floup_> i've installed successfuly lubuntu-extras but i still got the "missing plugin" error when i ty to watch a video... do i have to restart my laptop
<bazhang> fleurtherock, thats offtopic for this network
<CFHowlett> floup_   lubuntu extras do not install dvd capability
<ENtirelyNewUser> bazhang, to a partition
<fleurtherock> i dont'have problem
<bazhang> fleurtherock, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ENtirelyNewUser> I guess I'm MD5summing it then, might take a while, do I have to do a full reinstall if something's wrong?
<fleurtherock> bazhang, ok
<floup_> yes but it's not a dvd, it's a video on a website...
<CFHowlett> ENtirelyNewUser   takes a couple minutes
<bazhang> ENtirelyNewUser, how did you extract the iso, using what tool
<Timmo_> how to create folder with terminal
<Timmo_> ?
<Timmo_> :)
<R4ndZ> Timmo_ mkdir
<boink__> Timmo mkdir somFolder
<floup_> i also got the same message for the publicities so i guess it's flash
<haux> To give an update on my "no screens found" error... apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade did not help, but based on the error I received, I uninstalled / re-installed fglrx... this fixed the problem.
<bazhang> Timmo_, explain what you are trying to do, and why exactly would you need to
<Timmo_> thanks
<R4ndZ> mkdir directory .. or mkdir /path/dir
<ENtirelyNewUser> Extracted the .zip using winrar zip, and mounted the Iso using PowerIso
<ENtirelyNewUser> I installed usiong the wubi thing
<ENtirelyNewUser> Okay
<CFHowlett> floup_   see this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<floup_> CFHowlett: maybe i have to install something made for chrome too
<ENtirelyNewUser> I'm going to my windows partition, MD5summing the .iso file, then I guess I'll be back..
<CFHowlett> floup_   see the link I sent ...
<floup_> ok
<Salinas-MG> un amigo que el pueda ayudar en espanõl
<bazhang> Salinas-MG, its english here
<Timmo_> ok i need to create folder in /usr/share/monodoc/web/ mdocimages
<bazhang> Salinas-MG, #ubuntu-es for spanish
<CFHowlett> !es|Salinas-MG
<ubottu> Salinas-MG: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> Salinas-MG, /join #ubuntu-es  as we have told you several times now
<acidrain> is there any type of con script i can be running to be sure that my connection never drops? and if it does, to reconnect. the network manager doesnt reconnect like i have it set to
<Guest81081> نتيبنيب
<Salinas-MG> muy débil #ubuntu-es
<Guest81081> ممممكن عربي
<bazhang> Guest81081, english here
<floup_> CFHowlett: i went to your link but it's for dvds and my problem is for internet videos
<Timmo_> or copy and raname old faolder images
<hydrox24> acidrain: sure, just write a script that utilizes ifconfig/iwconfig and then pop it into crontab
<acidrain> hydrox24: so you are telling me that i can use ifconfig to automatically reconnect ?
<acidrain> its on a wire
<Timmo_> at the moment i'm wit root rights now i need to find out how to copy
<CFHowlett> floup_   ah.  different issue.  you want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flash_> Hello people. I want to be able to save the state of my current workspaces (applications and their layouts) so that it restarts that way every time I log back in. Is there a way to do this?
<flash_> Just guide me in the right direction. I'll look up the specifics myself.
<floup_> i already did but it still doesn't work. maybe i need to restart
<flash_> I'm new to Linux so I don't quite know where to start.
<floup_> flash_: yeah i think it's in preferences
<StevenX> Hello. I want to start my freenx server on my ubuntu computer by running "sudo start freenx-server"
<StevenX> the command seems to go through fine, but then I use "ps -e | grep freenx-server" and the service i not running.
<floup_> flash_:preferences>desktop session settings
<flash_> Where do I access that? I only have the "Applications" and "Places" menus.
<flash_> When clicking my username in the top right, there is also a "System Settings"
<floup_> flash_: what's your version
<flash_> 11.10
<acidrain> has everyone heared obama compare ubuntu 11.10 to the war? a lost cost, its over
<floup_> then system settings
<hydrox24> acidrain: thanks for that, but please take it up in ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrox24> !ot | acidrain
<ubottu> acidrain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<floup_> and you should see desktop session settings (normally)
<Timmo_> how to copy in terminal
<Timmo_> ?
<Timmo_> :)
<ikonia> hydrox24: that's not even relevent for offtopic, please don't push people into #ubuntu for their silly rants
<acidrain> Timmo_: copy what? tesT?
<acidrain> text?*
<Timmo_> no folder
<Timmo_> :)
<floup_> CFHowlett: do i need to install something else?
<CFHowlett> floup_   not usually - try it.
<acidrain> Timmo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal first google link :)
<boink__> timmo cp ./fileToCopy  ./newDstination/
<Timmo_> thanks
<Timmo_> ;)
<flash_> There's nothing like that there, unfortunately.
<theadmin> Timmo_: cp -r source dest
<flash_> From my googling I've seen that a lot of things are different in 11.10.
<theadmin> Timmo_: -r is for folders, without it only files can get copied
<floup_> CFHowlett: try what? to restart?
<flash_> So I'll just figure out that different way. Just thought someone here would already know.
<Timmo_> ok ;)
<CFHowlett> floup_   try to view  a video - youtube  or something
<floup_> youtube works but not rutube (for example)
<floup_> CFHowlett: and lubuntu-restricted-addons is already installed
<CFHowlett> floup_   if youtube is working we can trust that flash has installed.  As far as rutube, not sure I'd trust the site.  try vimeo.com
<pietro_> Hi. I'm running 11.04 because I don't want to move up to GNOME 3, Unity doesn't work right with enhanced zoom desktop in compiz, and other DEs don't have things I'd like (like no clicking on the laptop trackpad). I have to work with an SDL package that relies on SDL_ttf 2.0.10+, and the latest version available is 2.0.9. I can't remove it either, because it's a dependency of a number of programs I'd rather keep. What should I do? Thanks.
<xubuntu5> in ubuntu how do i start skype from the terminal?
<theadmin> xubuntu5: skype
<floup_> CFHowlett: okay I will
<njaxx> xubuntu5: or /usr/bin/skype   (if your path is screwed)
<floup_> CFHowlett: internet is sloooow cuz my computer is oooooooooold :P
<StevenX> Hi. I'm trying to start my freenx server. I run "sudo start freenx-server" and I get the message "job already running." But I don't see it under "ps -e" and I can't connect to the server.
<jc> gnome-shell is crashing every time I use the search box, I've turned off all extensions and it is still crashing please help
<danilo> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<floup_> CFHowlett: okay now another strange thing: youtube doesn't work anymore! it did like 20 minuts ago
<CFHowlett> floup_   personally, I'd suspect that russian site, but that's just me...
<bs> how can i remap a key so that it does a key combination? like, remap leftarrow so it does Alt-Tab ?
<floup_> CFHowlett: lol, in fact youtube worked before i installed lubuntu-extras so maybe there's a problem here... i'll try to reinstall (for the 4th time)
<zykotick9> bs: do you honestly not use the arrow keys for anything?  I find that hard to believe.
<CFHowlett> floup_   did you confirm that you md5sum checked?
<floup_> CFHowlett: ?
<adamus> #
<bs> zykotick9: the actual situation is I have a RF Remote and I want to make buttons on it do various 2 key combo actions
<CFHowlett> floup_   integrity check of your installation media - an essential but frequently neglected step
<CFHowlett> !md5sum|floup_
<ubottu> floup_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<floup_> CFHowlett:Why md5sum? i don't have any probs with my lubuntu install
<floup_> it's only with flash
<floup_> CFHowlett: And yeah i chacked it already ;)
<CFHowlett> floup_   means nothing.  errors can be invisible and the check itself takes 60 seconds.  Just sayin...
<JamesMR> Hi, is there a way to reload software sources from a GUI in Precise?
<adam__> hi all
<adam__> chkconfig telnet on isn't working, any clues?
<bs> zykotick9: i figured out how to remap a bunch of the buttons to single key strokes, but i dont know how to make a button that does Alt-LeftArrow , or Alt-Tab, etc
<CFHowlett> !precise|jamesmr
<zykotick9> JamesMR: reask in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> jamesmr: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<adamus> hi
<CFHowlett> adamus   greetings
<CFHowlett> floup_   vimeo???
<JamesMR> zykotick9: thanks
<Timmo_> how to raneme in terminal? :))
<zykotick9> Timmo_: mv old new
<Timmo_> ;)
<adamus> an at good point but there is
<adamus> telnet
<zykotick9> adamus: beside telnet-BBSs, telnet shouldn't be used for anything.  it sends all passwords in clear text.
<floup_> CFHowlett;
<adamus> hi CFHelwett
<adamus> to all
<CFHowlett> floup_   vimeo?
<CFHowlett> adamus   icu
<floup_> CFHowlett: it works at first but then chrome crashes saying "an error occured"
<CFHowlett> floup_   try it in firefox...
<adamus> telnet showet a clue but may be some
<adamus> other person has better
<floup_> CFHowlett: it's not installed, i'll do it right now
<adamus> with SIP protocol i tried and H32
<jakr> perhps this is off topic:  can wget get my ip banned from file sharing sites?
<floup_> CFHowlett: (sorry for wasting your time...)
<jakr> or does wget not work when a capcha is in place
<CFHowlett> floup_   support is not a waste.  NO WORRIES...
<adam__> what does ubuntu use instead of xinetd?
<adamus> cfhOWLETT its not NOT an error
<floup_> #ot | jakr
<floup_> oops wanted to try but i failed P
<floup_> :P
<floup_> ah yeah it's a !
<jc> I am running nvidia driver 295 how do I downgrade to 290?
<ZyMaster> hey does anyone know how to work ssh on a web server
<floup_> CFHowlett: YEAH firefox installed! now i try vimeo
<CFHowlett> floup_   dang this IS slow!
<floup_> CFHowlett: yeah it is! this computer isolder than me so... no complain
<CFHowlett> floup_   so ffox video?
<acid_uk> evening all
<acid_uk> any one dealt with LACP on 10.04Lts
<acid_uk> Im only getting throughput on one nick
<acid_uk> maxing out from diffrent mac address to 1gig but nothing near the 2gig accross to nics
<floup_> CFHowlett: "OUCH this video can't be played with your current setup please switch to a browser than provides naive H.264 support or install flash player"
<cassiopeia_> is there a specific command to run a command line during a certain time?
<floup_> :'(
<humungulous> cassiopeia_: cron
<floup_> cassiopeia: lol
<humungulous> cassiopeia_: well, cron or at
<CXIV> I made ubuntu install usb and I cannot see files on desktop , only ubuntu installer launcher.
<CXIV> How fix that?
<floup_> CXIV: then it's a live-cd not an install
<CFHowlett> floup_   flashplayer should have installed via "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ...  try sudo apt-get --reinstall intall lubuntu-restricted-extras
<CXIV> floup Its made with usb creator , with persistant file.
<CFHowlett> floup_   flashplayer should have installed via "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ...  try sudo apt-get --reinstall *install* lubuntu-restricted-extras
<floup_> ok
<goodyob> I forget, where is the directory that stores your server's index?
<floup_> CFHowlett: with the "*" also?
<goodyob> I remember it was /www/, but in which directory?
<humungulous> goodyob: for a web server, i think you're thinking of /var/www/
<floup_> CXIV: try to launch the installer launcher
<goodyob> Ah, yes, that's the one! Thank you very much.
<CXIV> floup I do not want to install ubuntu -_-
<humungulous> np
<maglonaut> Hello! Will Compiz Config Settings Manager work on 11.10?  I saw some bad reviews on Ubunut software center.
<zzecool> CXIV:  did you had any file and lost after the reboot?
<floup_> CXIV: then why did u mke a ubuntu install usb
<CXIV>  zzecool No , I want unlock desktop.
<CXIV> floup because sometimes I use ubuntu from usb
<zzecool> CXIV: what do you mean unlock
<zzecool> CXIV: please explain in detail what have you done and what do you want to happen
<CXIV> zzecool I mean , I can only see installer launcher.
<zzecool> CXIV: i think its the normal what did you expect to see?
<CXIV> Even if I copy something on desktop  its invisible.
<pietro_> Hi. I'm running 11.04 because I don't want to move up to GNOME 3, Unity doesn't work right with enhanced zoom desktop in compiz, and other DEs don't have things I'd like (like no clicking on the laptop trackpad). I have to work with an SDL package that relies on SDL_ttf 2.0.10+, and the latest version available is 2.0.9. I can't remove it either, because it's a dependency of a number of programs I'd rather keep. What should I do? Thanks.
<zzecool> ahh i see
<CFHowlett> floup_   install flash plaugin via software center...
<zzecool> CXIV: is this happening for every folder?
<CXIV> zzecool Yes.
<zzecool> or only for desktop
<CXIV> No
<CXIV> Only for desktop.
<zzecool> CXIV: try to access desktop as a folder through nautilus
<floup_> CFHowlett: E: l'operation lubuntu-restricted-extras n'est pas valable
<urfr332gO> pietro_, you might have to switch to a distro that works with what you need, which is a bummer really.
<CXIV> zzecool The same.
<zzecool> what does it says ?
<zzecool> nothing ?
<CFHowlett> floup_   english only - it's been decades since Monsieru LeBleu tried to teach me french...
<urfr332gO> pietro_, at some point anyway.
<goodyob> Also, is there a settings file where I can change my default network and sound settings?
<goodyob> It keeps resetting to the incorrect thing
<CXIV> zzecool But when copy the file with the same then it ask me if I want to overwrite.
<humungulous> goodyob: /etc/network/interfaces
<kantlivelong> can anyone recommend a good cpu burn in tool?
<zzecool> CXIV: open up a terminal and try to create a folder on the desktop or copy something there
<rypervenche> floup_: Essaye ubuntu-restricted-extras et pas avec le 'l'
<CFHowlett> floup_  check your software sources via software center and enable all the repo's.
<humungulous> mon dieu
<yogione> hi - I am on 8.04 LTS. How do I upgrade to latest version using CLI. thanks.
<pietro_> urfr332gO: ok, thanks
<humungulous> yogione: there is a howto
<CFHowlett> !eol|yogione
<ubottu> yogione: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<acid_uk> hay any of you linux network guys out there
<zzecool> CXIV: when you open a terminal what is your username ?
<zzecool> CXIV: before the @
<CXIV> zzecool ubuntu
<acid_uk> LACP issues
<CXIV> zzecool Should I made new?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> wait
<goodyob> Any way to prevent it from hooking up to my neighbor's internet by accident?
<CFHowlett> yogione   no direct upgrade as 8.04 is end of life - best best is a clean install
<humungulous> yogione: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<goodyob> sorry, a bit of an ubuntu noob
<zzecool> CXIV: type        cd ~ubuntu
<zzecool> cx
<CXIV> zzecool I guess live user desktop is locked from editig
<CXIV> editing
<zzecool> its is
<humungulous> 8.04LTS is supported
<goodyob> humungulous: How do I edit which network it picks by default?
<humungulous> goodyob: thats wireless which is a different place
<CFHowlett> !heron
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<humungulous> read the man for iwconfig
<floup_> CFHowlett: i onlyhave Synaptic... I try it right now
<floup_> CFHowlett:flash-plugin-nonfree and flash plugin-installer are already installed
<zzecool> CXIV: type cd~ubuntu/Desktop
<goodyob> humungulous: is there a manual?
<zzecool> CXIV: and the do an ls -la
<humungulous> man iwconfig
<zzecool> CXIV: can you see the files ?
<CXIV> zzecool Yes
<floup_> rypervenche: ok je vais essayer
<CFHowlett> floup_   strange things.  IDK what else to tell you.  Sorry.   Plz ask the channel ...
<goodyob> humungulous: ta
<zzecool> CXIV: ok
<zzecool> CXIV: wait
<floup_> CFHowlett: it's okay, thanks for your support :)
<CXIV>  zzecool OK
<zzecool> CXIV: somthing is wrong with your installation - usb
<zzecool> CXIV:  follow this tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zzecool> CXIV: good luck :)
<mun> hi
<mun> is there a good way to swap the filenames of 2 files?
<colby> i installed 11.10 and everything worked. after installing all 382 updates, i rebooted and now i only get the grub> prompt. how do i fix this?
<humungulous> mun: rename one "crap", rename the second one to the first one, rename "crap" to the second one
<CXIV>  zzecool md5 is fine , I checked other usb , and its the same
<antonio_> ciao
<mun> humungulous, yes, but is there a more robust way that that
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zzecool> CXIV: follow the tutorial read all the page
<humungulous> mun: not that ive ever taken the time to figure out
<zzecool> humungulous: im full metal i will kill you !
<CXIV>  zzecool I I followed :D
<staniki> hey guys quick and random problem wondering if anyone has run accross it, but my PC won't suspend the screen locks but the pc doesn;t actually go into suspend mode using 11.10
<zzecool> CXIV:  :D
<humungulous> i dont get it
<zzecool> humungulous: Full metal alchemist   was hunting humungulous
<humungulous> oh, figured
<zzecool> humungulous: its an Anime Series
<colby> i installed 11.10 and everything worked. after installing all 382 updates, i rebooted and now i only get the grub> prompt. how do i fix this?
<humungulous> ya i know it
<zzecool> ;p
<humungulous> tell you the truth i misspelled the name of the bad guy leader from mad max 2 road warrior
<zzecool> colby: reinstall
<pietro_> colby: something in your GRUB configuration messed uo
<Chipzzz> colby: what have you tried so far?
<colby> nothing...i'm a convert from ms and not sure how to do much. i've googled the problem, but none of the solutions give me answers i can follow
<Chipzzz> colby: when grub comes up, do any of the menu selections work?
<colby> there are no menu selections, just "grub>
<humungulous> colby: when you installed the updates did they succeed normally and return you to a prompt from which you then rebooted? or did you interrupt something abruptly
<Chipzzz> ah...
<colby> no, everything with the updates went smoothly
<jocker69> hi all
<CFHowlett> jocker69   greetigns
<mdsn> m
<mdsn> hi
<humungulous> colby: it should be recoverable
 * CFHowlett headslap
<mdsn> can somebody help me, its my first time i've instaled ubuntu
<CFHowlett> mdsn   ask away
<humungulous> yes just ask your question
#ubuntu 2012-02-25
<mdsn> how do i set up my boot, recognize both windows and ubuntu, cause now it just starts up automaticly ubuntu
<mdsn> to recognize*
<humungulous> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<colby> so, if it's recoverable, how do i go about recovering it?
<Chipzzz> colby: i've seen an article about how to fix that... looking for it now
<colby> ok
<humungulous> mdsn: you manipulate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<staniki> hey guys pc doesn;t actually suspend in ubuntu 11.10 anyone have this issue?
<humungulous> colby: grub> prompt: GRUB 2 loaded modules but was unable to find the grub.cfg file
<goodyob> how come I can't edit the /var/www/ folder
<humungulous> goodyob: use sudo to chown it to your user
<Chipzzz> colby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<colby> humungulous i found that out during my googling but i don't know how to fix it.
<colby> chipzzz i ran across that in my googling, but my cd instantly boots to try or install with no recovery option
<colby> do i have to do the recovery after the livecd boots into ubuntu?
<humungulous> colby: system sounds like it doesnt see the drive at all
<humungulous> er i mean the partition
<Ho^Oh> Are there other things I should be doing to make grub boot properly?         "nomodeset" isn't enough to resolve my issue.
<Chipzzz> colby: yes, you can press alt-f1 and get a command prompt from which to work
<goodyob> humungulous: Any way to make the folder public?
<humungulous> goodyob: dont understand what you mean
<colby> pressed alt+f1 and nothing
<humungulous> ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<colby> cursor still blinking at the grub>
<humungulous> oh
<humungulous> he means once in the recovery
<Chipzzz> colby: first boot the live CD and then, when its desktop is running, press alt-f1
<humungulous> colby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB_2_Troubleshooting_Preparation
<colby> oh you mean terminal
<colby> the terminal
<Chipzzz> yes
<goodyob> humungulous: nvm, I wanted to know how to make it so that everyone has access to the folder, but after I gave myself permission I was able to do it manually
<grkblood> how do you extract a 7z file?
<humungulous> grkblood: http://www.7-zip.org/download.html
<colby> all right...but it's going to take about 10mins to get there (old p3 850mhz w/ 256? ram)
<tking0036> grkblood: you can do it with p7zip it is upstream... apt-get install p7zip
<humungulous> grkblood: or possibly sudo apt-get install p7zip will work
<tking0036> lol
<humungulous> colby: throw that thing away lol
<grkblood> thanks
<Chipzzz> colby: it's ok... get a terminal window that way and follow the instructions on the page i linked for you... you'll be up and running in no time :-)
<colby> thanks
<Chipzzz> glad to help :-)
<colby> humungulous - i would, but it's all i've got to run my wireless home network. i just need to get it running so i can share broadband with my wife's and my laptops (and possibly the blue ray player)
<humungulous> colby: why u no get a wireless router
<kantlivelong> are there any good cpu burnin tools for modern i7 cous?
<LunaVorax> Hello eveyone!
<CFHowlett> LunaVorax   greetings
<LunaVorax> Is Ubuntu for i686 32bits processors only?
<pietro_> no
<tking0036> it will run on x64 processors
<colby> because we're poor and i'm using the equipment i've already got
<CFHowlett> LunaVorax   no the amd64 is also available
<colby> married, 1 kid, full time college, part-time job, wife also working and we're just barely scraping buy :D
<LunaVorax> No, I meant. I'm talking about the 32bit version. Debian is compiled to be i386 compatible.
<DeltaF> Hello. Does anyone here have experience with Ubuntu Cloud in AWS/EC2?
<bastidrazor> LunaVorax: it'll run on any processor.
<CFHowlett> LunaVorax   if you've got more than 4 gigs of ram, consider 64 bit.  Otherwise, 32 bit should work just fine.
<Chipzzz> colby: hang in there... there are better days to come :-)
<LunaVorax> Ok, thanks bastidrazor.
<humungulous> colby: craigslist free section someonell be giving one away
<DeltaF> specifically, after creating an AMI of a running instance, I can't log in using the same key pair...
<LunaVorax> CFHowlett, no it's not the case.
<colby> at 34? i think i've hit my highpoint lol
<Chipzzz> colby: you aren't even half-way there yet... keep the faith ;-)
<colby> i'll have to check out that section humungulous, thanks for the tip
<jeregon> hello can any one help me with my ubuntu installation ?
<humungulous> i find your lack of positivity refreshing
<CFHowlett> jeregon   ask away ... details
<urfr332gO> jeregon, what is going on?
<humungulous> whats the bot command for telling people not to say hi
<jeregon> CFHowlett well im having problems with the display the only way im able to access is to enter through recovery mode wich is how im talking to you now
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset > jeregon
<ubottu> jeregon, please see my private message
<humungulous> nice
<humungulous> efficient
<CFHowlett> jeregon  read the nomodset info plz
<jeregon> CFHowlett: COULD POINT ME THE WAY?
<urfr332gO> jeregon, you might need a graphics driver do your update and upgrade in ubuntu and then look at the additional drivers app.
<DeltaF> Any thoughts on my AWS problem?
<jeregon> ubottu: how do i see your private message
<ubottu> jeregon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<humungulous> jeregon: it should have come up above
<urfr332gO> jeregon, should be in the channel list
<pietro_> I don't know how you switch into a private message from irssi
<Chipzzz> jeregon: what irc client are you using?
<jeregon> Chipzzz: irssi
<Chipzzz> jeregon: alt+3
<SHOVELL> hey i think i am in the wrong place but i am trying to get a webserver up and running and i have tried ispconfig with no luck is there a tutorial that could help me?
<humungulous> jeregon: here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Chipzzz> humungulous: i don't think jeregon has a browser running yet
<aBound> SHOVELL, You tried the ubuntu server channel yet? #ubuntu-server
<SHOVELL> no i will go there thank you
<abhatnag> hey guys, oneiric here; my ubuntuone-syncdaemon process takes up anywhere between 90% to 110% of my CPU while it runs, rendering my computer useless until I stop it.  Anyone know the solution to this?
<jeregon> humungulous: you do know i am using the computer i am having trouble with right? just in recovery :/
<aBound> Welcome
<adam__> what does ubuntu use instead of xinetd?
<abhatnag> ug.
<jeregon> Chipzzz: thats is correct
<humungulous> jeregon: ok didnt think that through. if you have another working computer around just google ubuntu nomodeset and go to the first result
<adam__> ug?
<abhatnag> I have set it's nice value to very high (low priority, but that doesn't seem to help at all. seems like a buh*
<jeregon> Chipzzz: only server
<Chipzzz> jeregon: did you get ubottu's message?
<jeregon> i dint get one?
<jeregon> well there was a request but do not know hot to accept it
<jeregon> how*
<atribone_> hey people!
<ActionParsnip> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lewis1711> I updated to 11.04, but now my fonts lack anti-aliasing. any clues where I might remedy this?
<lewis1711> sorry, 12.04
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: ask in #ubuntu+1 for pre-release
<CFHowlett> !precise|lewis1711
<ubottu> lewis1711: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Chipzzz> jeregon: in irssi you can switch windows with alt-1, alt-2, alt-3, etc... your pvt msg from ubottu is probably in the window at alt-3... this should be at alt-2 for you
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: its Alpha release, you will get issues
<lewis1711> ActionParsnip: maybe it's not 12.04 I can't even remember
<humungulous> something bothers me
<humungulous> if he's a server layout why would X be at issue
<tyler-riddle92> My headphones arent working. I have checked the settings. The speakers work fine. How can i fix this?
<humungulous> maybe its something else
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: what does: lsb_release -sc   say?
<ActionParsnip> tyler-riddle92: what make and model system?
<lewis1711> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: then its 11.10 and is supported here
<jeregon> Chipzzz: i got it thanks for the help ill take a look at this :)
<lewis1711> yeah it's 11.10. sorry, my mistake
<Chipzzz> humungulous: his desktop doesn't work because of the video card... he's using terminal mode right now
<lewis1711> anyway, about the fonts. is this controlled somewhere centrally? getting the same issue in the lubuntu thing, as well as plain openbox
<Chipzzz> jeregon: :-)
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: if you set the font aliasing to something then set it as you want, is it better?
<lewis1711> I have no clue where to set it though
<jeregon> Chipzzz: well im not looking for a desktop environment all i realy whant is a VPN server
<Warp4> hi all, has anyone tried using wireless broadband with Ubuntu?
<humungulous> jeregon: then install the server layout
<jeregon> humungulous: i did thhis is what im using
<humungulous> jeregon: the graphical desktop will just be bloat
<humungulous> jeregon: and you cannot boot normally?
<ActionParsnip> Warp4: yes, works fine
<webspyder> yea wireless
<urfr332gO> Warp4, can you give details of your setup and problem.:0
<Chipzzz> jeregon: oh... i thought you needed the desktop... what problem are you having, then?
<humungulous> jeregon: this whole time we've been treating your situation as it desktop
<Chipzzz> lol
<humungulous> jeregon: different problem than that assumed
<lewis1711> " System -> Preferences -> Appearance" what's the name of this binary? slow computer will explode if I boot into gnome
 * humungulous faceslaps various ppl
<Chipzzz> rofl
<tyler-riddle92> Nice one.
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: which DE are you using?
<adam__> what does ubuntu use instead of xinetd? anyone know?
<humungulous> adam__: sysv style rc.d
<jeregon> humungulous: i can but there seem to be currupted data (but i know theres not so i sing in and put in the command reboot) and using the grub menu select the second option which i think is recovery mode
<adam__> humungulous, so init.d/ ?
<humungulous> adam__: ya
<Warp4> urfr332gO, basically, its a regular ubuntu desktop machine, i want to connect to my mobile broadband internet provider with it in case cable goes down
<adam__> thanks.
<humungulous> jeregon: so we need to know what you see when attempting normal boot
<jeregon> Chipzzz: i can but there seem to be currupted data (but i know theres not so i sing in and put in the command reboot) and using the grub menu select the second option which i think is recovery mode
<Warp4> when i hook the device up to the USB port, all dmesg returns is that it is another USB drive
<ActionParsnip> !init | adam__
<ubottu> adam__: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<humungulous> jeregon: you arrive to a login prompt at normal boot though?
<nibbler> humungulous, adam__, what is the connection between a internet superserver and a startup/rc-control mechanism?
<urfr332gO> Warp4, cool but with what card/chip and how exactly, a modem, your phone,  smoke signals. :)
<humungulous> xinetd was a hook point for starting services
<Warp4> urfr332gO, its not a phone
<jeregon> humungulous: yes bu cant see it it all seems like a whole bunch of white blocks that are chiped off some but not all instead of the normal characters
<Warp4> just a CDMA/EVDO modem
<Warp4> for lack of a better phrase
<lewis1711> ActionParsnip: using plain openbox, but lxappearance seems to have worked. fonts still look weird though, they probably just changed since last version
<urfr332gO> Warp4, cool did you notice the 4 questions and need for details?
<Warp4> i did and i provided all i know.
<ignoredthoughts> what's a good programming language to learn if you're new
<humungulous> jeregon: odd
<jeregon> humungulous: but i know were i am due to what i know from past expirinses
<ignoredthoughts> and are there any chats on this server that could help?
<nibbler> humungulous, xinetd/inetd offer lots of options you won't get with just starting a service (hosts.{allow,deny} etc)
<lewis1711> ignoredthoughts: to learn programming in general, or to do a specific task?
<Chipzzz> jeregon: there are solutions to several problems you may be having, but what is your goal... desktop, server, ...etc.?
<urfr332gO> Warp4, cool can't help you then, good luck :)
<Fuego> hello
<ignoredthoughts> lewis1711: to learn programming in general
<jeregon> Chipzzz: VPN server
<ignoredthoughts> I want to major in computer science
<humungulous> nibbler: so what do you believe the correct answer to adam__'s question is then
<jeregon> humungulous: yes quit the problem LOL
<ignoredthoughts> C++ is what i've started hacking at but some people suggested I look elsewhere
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, good for you sign up for classes.
<lewis1711> ignoredthoughts: Python or Ruby. I think Ruby is better but I'm sure many people here will vehemently disagree with me. can't go much wrong with either
<jeregon> humungulous: any sudgestions?
<lewis1711> yeah, C++ is interesting... many people who learn it first end up programming it really badly.
<humungulous> jeregon: ok so you have a character set issue on normal boot
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO: am in school just going through the pre-reqs
<nibbler> humungulous, ubuntu has xinetd in its repo aswell, but prefers to start daemons directly
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, can't take the classes until i'm done
<jeregon> humungulous: what do you mean by that
<jeregon> ?
<ignoredthoughts> lewis1711, i've read that python is for scripting, is ruby the same?
<jeregon> humungulous: i want to be presise on my answers
<ignoredthoughts> and do you know if there is a chat dedicated to comp science or programming in general
<Fuego> Hi… is there a "automated" script to setup ubuntu to act as a simple router/file server ?
<ignoredthoughts> ?
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, cool your scool have a pretty good CS program I have a friend who switched to this late knowing no language and sems to be learning it fast, but she is brilliant to begin with.
<humungulous> jeregon: google for how to change console font
<urfr332gO> school*/seems
<lewis1711> ignoredthoughts: yeah but scripting is programming, I would ignore the distinction at this stage, it's fuzzy at best
<jeregon> humungulous: why does it worke only on recue mode?
<Antares> Python is for anything, it's Turing-complete. ;)
<jeregon> work*
<Timmo_> how to delete folder from terminal?
<humungulous> jeregon: can you edit  /etc/default/console-setup
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, working on math at the moment.  pain but gotta do it
<ErrorLarry> hi
<ignoredthoughts> what's Turing-complete?
<ignoredthoughts> Python > Ruby?
<ignoredthoughts> i know that's a dangerous question
<qf> hi
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, eww I hate math. :)
<jeregon> humungulous: using lilo i think
<jeregon> ?
<ignoredthoughts> my end goal is going to be pretty much video game programming?
<lewis1711> actually C is a good choice if you want to go purely educational. It's slower to program than other languages, but it's very useful, and other languages will be easy after learning it
<Antares> ignoredthoughts, http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?TuringComplete
<humungulous> jeregon: try sudo pico /etc/efault/console-setup and play with the values in there
<humungulous> efault=default
<Chipzzz> jeregon: i think there's an openvpn in the repos... you can "sudo apt-get install" it from your command line if that's all you need
<Antares> That means anything can be done given enough resources.
<jeregon> humungulous: ok cool thanks for the help\
<Antares> You can write device drivers in Python given enough resources. That's just my way of saying that Python isn't *only* for scripting.
<qf> has anybody an idea how to solve my aptitude problem http://pastebin.com/hjqhqrEa thank you
<jeregon> Chipzzz: yeap i know :) thanks though
<humungulous> ignoredthought: video game programming has traditionally primarily been done in c++
<qf> i have tried to cancel pending actions - no luck
<nibbler> qf, use apt-get
<jasonlfunk> What is a good channel to ask general programming questions?
<jasonlfunk> non-language specific
<Timmo_> command to delete folder? pls
<urfr332gO> jason1234, this is ubuntu support ##linux might be better if not ubuntu specific.
<humungulous> Timmo: rm -rf <foldername>
<humungulous> use with care
<ErrorLarry> rm -R /folder
<Timmo_> delthank you
<nibbler> Timmo_, rmdir folder <-- works with empty ones only
<Timmo_> ;)
<Chipzzz> jasonlfunk: do you ask because you are interested in learning programming?
<urfr332gO> jasonlfunk, this is ubuntu support ##linux might be better if not ubuntu specific.
<ErrorLarry> hey guys I'm kinda new to linux and I have a question
<qf> oh with apt-get there is no error - but why exists since one day these problems with aptitude?
<luke--_> hey there, does somebody know how you can find out your USB (port?) number that a keyboard is connected to? I mean that what looks like USB3 , USB4 (sorry for the agressive noobishness)
<jasonlfunk> Chipzzz:  No… I'm looking for specific resources on an algorithm or oss software about a specific problem that I'm trying to solve.
<urfr332gO> never know though somewhat depends on how many questions really jasonlfunk
<jeregon> humungulous: there seems to be nothing there?
<ErrorLarry> e.g what is the difference of ubuntu to arch other any other dist since  I can change the gui to gnome7kde,xfce ....
<ErrorLarry> beside like the paketmanager ..
<Chipzzz> jasonlfunk: pvt me and i'll see if i know anything that might help
<nibbler> luke--_, lsusb
<humungulous> jeregon: the file is not present?
<urfr332gO> ErrorLarry, a whole lot of similarities in linux overall not really a ubuntu support question though.
<tca> would anyone mind helping me with a dual video card / dual display problem
<CXIV> How logoff user via terminal?
<jeregon> humungulous: well it opens but theres no txt
<jeregon> text
<nibbler> ErrorLarry, its the quality of the packages, the idea behind the project (userfriendlyness eg ubuntu, complete free eg debian etc etc)
<urfr332gO> ErrorLarry, install both and compare and contrast.
<humungulous> jeregon: what does ls /etc/default/console-setup show
<ErrorLarry> urfr332g0, ok sry I guess im gonna search for another channel
<luke--_> nibbler: It's the bus number there, right? not the device number. Is that correct?
<jeregon> humungulous: let me see
<urfr332gO> ErrorLarry, try ##linux you have to be signed up to freenode though.
<nibbler> CXIV, exit, logout or ctrl-d
<CXIV> Whan I use pkill -KILL -u user , then user is "rebooting" in bash
<ErrorLarry> urfr332g0,yea I know sux .. I have now ubuntu testing, gnome3 (lots of trouble), openbox, xfce, kde .... did mostly the same on arch and debian
<jeregon> humungulous: well i wrote exactly what you wrote and you forgot the d on default LOL
<nibbler> tca, just ask your question, maybe someone has an answer - dont ask to ask
<Antares> Question, is a Java JDK available through apt-get or do I have to manually install it? I don't mean JRE.
<humungulous> jeregon: ack yeah i corrected it on the next line
<jeregon> humungulous: now it opens :)
<humungulous> jeregon good
<humungulous> Antares: should be
<datapolitical> If I want to represent a dataset and show only the last member of the set, but that there are many entries before it, does {*,"stuff I want to say"} make sense?
<humungulous> openjdk-6-jdk
<CXIV> I cannot logoff that user -_-
<CXIV> Even from sudo
<jeregon> humungulous: what should i chage?
<jeregon> humungulous: change*
<humungulous> lemme look
<nibbler> CXIV, check his terminal with w or who, use fuser -k /dev/pts/X (or such)
<jeregon> humungulous: ok\
<Antares> Thanks humungulous. :)
<humungulous> jeregon: FONTFACE and FONTSIZE
<jeregon> humungulous: to what?
<humungulous> thats a good question
<humungulous> what are they now
<jeregon> humungulous: hahaha LOL
<jeregon> humungulous: let me see
<jeregon> humungulous: fontface is "FIXED"  and font size is 16
<Timmo_> what is desctop directory in 11.10
<Timmo_> ?
<Timmo_> plz
<Timmo_> :)
<jeregon> Timmo_: /desktop?
<CXIV> nibbler Its not working
<Timmo_> yes
<humungulous> jeregon: try VGA and 16
<jeregon> humungulous: ok
<CXIV> I cannot log that user out
<nibbler> CXIV, maybe he is just logging in instantly again?
<CXIV> nibbler Yes
<CXIV> nibbler How block it?
<humungulous> jeregon: if that doesnt change the problem then its possible im barking up the wrong tree
<jeregon> humungulous: let me reboot ill back
<humungulous> ok
<CXIV> Im in sudoers
<Timmo_> cd /home/desktop no go
<Timmo_> ?
<humungulous> Timmo: ~/Desktop/
<Timmo_> thanks
<CXIV> How delete an user that is instantly logging in? -_-
<CXIV> I cannot use deluser because he is logged.
<humungulous> CXIV: do ps -ef | grep <username>
<tomvolek> hi , where does the default gateway ip gets written to, i am looking at the /etc/interfaces file and i dont see it there
<CXIV> And when I logoff him he instantly log in
<humungulous> CXIV: find the PID of his shell process
<humungulous> CXIV: kill -9 that PID
<humungulous> CXIV: im skeptical of this instantly logging in diagnosis
<nibbler> CXIV, delete the user, deluser
<nibbler> CXIV, and then kill the active process
<humungulous> what news
<jeregon> humungulous: did not work :(
<humungulous> curses
<Chipzzz> ch33z: you around?
<humungulous> so you boot normally, and all the console activity looks like in a garbage character set
<nibbler> tomvolek, /etc/network/interfaces is the right place, but its not there if you use dhcp
<CXIV> humungulous I killed all PID's , and new PID's from that user are...
<humungulous> and the only way you can reboot is by guesswork and knowing what it should be saying
<Timmo_> no such directory
<nibbler> CXIV, deletion of user might be replaced by unsetting his password, or changing his shell to /bin/false
<Timmo_> f headache
<Timmo_> :)
<jeregon> humungulous: it looks like white blocks with a mix of bricks LOL
<humungulous> jeregon: if you check the file we modified in /etc/default/ were your changes maintained
<CXIV>  nibbler How can I change his password if he is logged in?
<nibbler> CXIV, either replace the password field in /etc/shadow by a "*" or use "sudo passwd usernamehere"
<jeregon> humungulous: let me check and about the guess qork stuff is corect :/
<chipotle> how do i allow ubuntu to be connected to via port 22?
<chipotle> file sharing....
<nibbler> CXIV, if this user is not a real user, like a human, or someone actually logging in, but more a cronjob or such, changing password wont help. same if it uses challenge/respnse auth in ssh e.g.
<hafid> bon
<Antares> Thanks humungulous once more, I got JDK 6 and 7 installed and Netbeans is up and running. :)
<nibbler> chipotle, aptitude install openssh-server
<jeregon> humungulous: yes it was maintained
<humungulous> Antares: cool, that was easy
<chipotle> nibbler: is that what i need for file sharing via sshfs?
<noahnoah> Hi.  Trying to install nvidia drivers and cuda onto ubuntu 11.10.  Looks like I have a conflict with driver issues.  Now X won't start.  Anyone around who can help me diagnose a problem?
<humungulous> jeregon: well you can try some of the other values
<nibbler> chipotle, yes. mind the impact please, weas user accounts can let hackers in. and mind your network setup (home router, you might need portforwards etc)
<humungulous> jeregon: the ones that are listed in the comments above where they are set
<juan_> hola
<jeregon> humungulous: ok will do
<juan_> que  es  esto
<juan_> :(
<humungulous> jeregon: im afraid i got to go but good luck
<nibbler> !es juan_
<hafid> salut
<juan_> yes
<CXIV> nibbler So what should I do?
<stevecam> what's the command to start the gnome 3 shell
<juan_> buena snoches
<AbuMaia> Hi there. I'm having mouse cursor issues. The mouse theme I've selected only appears over Firefox. Everywhere else it's a black pointer. I'm using Gnome Shell on 11.10
<jeregon> humungulous: what was it that thing you mentioned earlyer?
<humungulous> the weekend begins
<humungulous> what thing?
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: press ALT+F2 and run:  gnome-shell --replace
<humungulous> /etc/defaults/console-setup ?
<jeregon> humungulous: about the desktop and how you need it for old desktops and the bot sent it to me
<nibbler> CXIV, first find out what this user is, whats his name? what means does he use to login? in doubt use "userdel" (or was it "deluser"?) to delete the account completely
<Timmo_> what means cp: omitting directory './mdocimages' ?
<humungulous> jeregon: nomodeset, but it only pertains to graphical installations
<chipotle> is there another way to share a file? i don't have wifi set up yet and i want to transfer to my other computer.....
<humungulous> jeregon: you have server layout which is console-only
<nibbler> Timmo_, that means you did not use -r to also copy directories
<humungulous> jeregon: and your issue is a console issue
<hafid> bonjour   a tout la   communaute  ubuntu  et linux  et au  monde libre des logiciel  free
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: use a usb stick..
<Timmo_> thx
<jeregon> humungulous: ok cool then have a great week end :0
<jeregon> :)
<nibbler> jeregon, ssh is a pretty good idea for that. do you have a router at home to connect to the internet?
<humungulous> kthx
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: says that the file is too large for the file system...
<jeregon> nibbler
<stevecam> ActionParsnip, more then what i needed to know, but thank you your answer is still helpful
<hafid> vous   parle  francais
<jeregon> nibbler: well im talking to you through it LOl
<ztag100> My sound isn't working, I don't know why (Don't know much about this type of stuff)
<AbuMaia> The mouse pointer theme worked correctly under Unity on 11.10, and worked for a little while under Gnome Shell, but no longer. I do not know what changed.
<nibbler> jeregon, i don't undertand, talkint to me thought what?
<CXIV> nibbler What is name of conf file where I can find users?
<jeregon> nibbler: how do i know it will allways start even though there has been a power outage?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: are you using FAT32 by any chance?
<nibbler> CXIV, /etc/passwd for users, /etc/shadow for passwords (hashed)
<nibbler> jeregon, what?
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: it's from a mac computer
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: FAT32 has a maximum file size of 4Gb, so if your file is bigger then it will explain
<chipotle> the usb stick
<chipotle> yea, it's 6gb
<chipotle> makes sense, i did it for maximum compatibility across systems
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: which fs do you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: then you are using FAT32 which can only hold 4Gb files
<jeregon> nibbler: ok whatever yes i do have a router that connects to the internet and i belive i insyalled open ssh on this server
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: NTFS or Ext2 wil be fine
<ztag100> Can anyone help me?
<lewis1711> http://imgur.com/5KRfE can anyone tell what's wrong with my font here? it's on Sans 10, which AFAIK is the default ubuntu font, but it looks really, really weird
<jeregon> nibbler: continue dont mind what i sayd earlier LOL
<Chipzzz> ztag100: if you ask the question and someone can help, they'll let you know
<nibbler> jeregon, sorry, now i understood :) well, if you have a router and did not configure port forwards for ssh, then you don'tneed to be scared of hackers, but you'll only be able to be connected to from computers in your local network
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: or you can use tar to split the file, then reform on the other side
<jeregon> nibbler: sorry to have confused you
<tomvolek> nibbler i was using dhcp , but i am trying to make it staitc..   what do i need to add to the interface file
<ztag100> Chipzzz: Sorry, it's just... I don't remember if this ever happened before, and I'm not sure how to fix it
<jeregon> nibbler:  i whant to be able to connect from outside the network
<chipotle> ok
<Chipzzz> ztag100: ask away...
<ztag100> My sound isn't working, I don't know why (Don't know much about this type of stuff)
<Timmo_> yes i fixed monodocs (http) thanks for help
<jeregon> nibbler: local network
<Timmo_> :)
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: so besides openssh-server, what do i need to brose disks on ubuntu via ssh on a mac computer?
<nibbler> tomvolek, http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=83654&postcount=3
<nibbler> jeregon, then you ahve to make sure you configure your router to forward port 22 to  your pc - and make sure you have proper passwords on all accounts
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: thats it, the openssh server gives an SFTP service
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: you can connect with filezilla if you want another GUI to it
<hafid> salut
<jeregon> nibbler:
<Chipzzz> ztag100: can you provide a little background... hardware, did it ever work, what version ubuntu, stuff like that?
<Timmo_> so where i could write soliution for bug?
<jeregon> nibbler: ok cool do you mind walking me through the steps on doing this?
<ztag100> Shoot, I just noticed I got my machines confused. This one isn't even running ubuntu (I fail)
<Chipzzz> lol
<ztag100> I'm asking in the apropriate channel now
<nibbler> jeregon, as this is 0 ubuntu related, and all routers are sort of different, sorry, no
<jeregon> nibbler: keep in mind that the computer that i will be using is this one
<jeregon> nibbler: not the router side but the server side
<Chipzzz> ztag100: glad to help ;-)
<nibbler> jeregon, check your routers manual. on the server side you are done with "sudo aptitude install openssh-server"
<jeregon> nibbler: hmm
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: i'd use apt-get as aptitude is not in a default install
<jeregon> realy then how do i connect using the local network?
<nibbler> ActionParsnip, it got removed? interesting, thanks :-) apt-get > aptitude imho anyway, don't know how i got used the aptitude....
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: yeah its in the repos and stuff, just not default installed :)
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: i use apt-fast personally
<nibbler> jeregon, on the client: ssh USER@IP (remote login) or scp /blah/file user@ip:/tmp for filetransfer, or use a client like filezilla
<nibbler> ActionParsnip, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "apt-fast" ?
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: there is a ppa for it, its basically apt-get + axel. Downloads packages from 3 places instead of just one
<colby> ok, i'm not having any luck
<Antares> Is there any way to add a program to the Unity launcher manually? I don't have the "keep in launcher" option when I right click.
<no-name-> can somebody help me setup my live cd so that I can apt-get stuff
<colby> what i have noticed though is that my partitions are not showing as (hd0,1), they are showing as (hd0,msdos1)
<ActionParsnip> Antares: sure, make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications    and it will appear in dash, you can then drag from dash as you normaly would
<colby> could this be part of the problem?
<Wingede> anyone running ubuntu 11.10 under macbook pro from efi ?
<no-name-> I get "E: Unable to locate package blah" on the live cd
<nibbler> ActionParsnip, ah okay.. sounded interesting, but my download speeds are usually quiet nice, so i'll skip this enhancement ;-)
<urfr332gO> no-name-, the cd wont save them right?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: that is the default behaviour, you can install and update as long as you have enough ram space
<Chipzzz> colby: did you install windows after ubuntu?
<colby> no
<colby> had windows on it first
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: but how do I change it?
<urfr332gO> no-name-, if you shutdown that is.
<jeregon> nibbler: ok cool thakns
<no-name-> urfr332gO: right
<jeregon> thanks*
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: makes the download max out my connection :)
<nibbler> no-name-, an option might be to make a bootable usb stick with a persistent part - use the usb creator that is availablein the live-cd system for that
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: what, change the default behaviour to what it already is...?
<Chipzzz> colby: ubuntu should have taken care of it during install, then... you had it running until you did updates, didn't you?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: the changes aren't persistant but you can install what you want
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: no. change it to make it so that I can apt-get stuff
<colby> yup
<nibbler> jeregon, if you want to synchronise you might want to look into rsync, works just as scp, but does not transfer stuff that is already there
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: but I get the unable to locate package msg
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: the liveCD can have stuff apt-getted to it, they just don't stick. Do you want the changes to stay?
<ActionParsnip> !info msg
<ubottu> Package msg does not exist in oneiric
<Chipzzz> colby: no luck with fixing grub from the live cd?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I don't want the changes to stay
<colby> nope
<Bushman_> hi
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<Chipzzz> :-(
<colby> i'd do an fdisk in windows then a format of the partition, but with linux, i don't understand how to set up partitions and swap spaces and all that jazz
<Chipzzz> colby: how far did you get with that... ?
<no-name-> ok
<colby> nothing i did worked with my system
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: obviously you will need to get the system online and so forth
<Bushman> anyone worked with MIDI in U11.10?
<ActionParsnip> colby: gparted does that for you
<Bushman> i have no idea how to force it to make a sound
<ActionParsnip> colby: its part of the installation
<ActionParsnip> Bushman: do you have timidity installed?
<colby> well, apparently it didn't do it's job lol
<Bushman> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: ok, I've run apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Bushman: same place every other app you install is...
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: did you hit servers ok?
<Bushman> ActionParsnip: i asked "what" not "where"
<aphixe> hello guys, i just installed ubuntu on this system, and it also has win7 on it, along side. is there a way to expand my ubuntu partition for apps, once installed. i'd like to keep my current install but add more space, for more apps
<ActionParsnip> colby: you can use fdisk in terminal if you want. You will need to run:  sudo fdisk diskname   e.g:   sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Bushman> (btw: i use synaptic PM)
<ActionParsnip> !info timidity | Bushman
<ubottu> Bushman: timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-39ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 599 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<colby> i think i'm just going to do a clean install and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Bushman: as I said, do you have timidity installed, implying that timidity was the package.
<Chipzzz> colby: have you tried holding down the shift key while rebooting to see if you could get a grub menu?
<colby> yes and no dice
<colby> tried the esc trick too
<aphixe> can i use the methods here to do a ubuntu resize http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<Chipzzz> which esc trick?
<colby> hitting the esc key repeatedly
<colby> i read it somewhere on one of these pages
<ActionParsnip> aphixe: you can resize partitions in liveCD. I suggest you resize the ntfs in win7 then resize the linux partition in liveCD into the free space. I also suggest you ensure your backups are up to date in case of catastrophe
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you mean
<Bushman> ActionParsnip: no i don't. will that make Rosegarden or VMPK to play sound?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: oh. yes.
<Escherial> er, hey, this isn't strictly about ubuntu, but the only surviving copy of my work is open in kate, which has just frozen up (the screen's dimmed, app's unresponsive, etc.)
<Chipzzz> colby: (*shrugs*) didn't know about that...
<Escherial> it's likely because i had the files opened up remotely and now they're gone, then i stupidly pressed 'save all' when i meant to press 'save as...' and it's probably trying to restore the connection or something...is there any hope that it'll wake up? :{
<colby> i'm thinking maybe...just maybe, if i kick the machine in the right spot and just hard enough, it'll start to work
<aphixe> ActionParsnip, so if i boot up via the livecd. and use say disk utility app, or say gparted. i can keep my ubuntu data yes? and should i in win7 resize it and use linux to fill the extra space
<Chipzzz> colby: lol... it used to work back in the day ;-)
<CFHowlett> Bushman   no ubuntustudio?
<colby> the golden age of computing
<Chipzzz> lol
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: apt-get update was successful
<Bushman> CFHowlett: man, i'm only trying to do simple stuff. why do i have to get a whole distro?
<CFHowlett> Bushman   just asking ...
<acidrain> im not seeing how i can use ifconfig to connect to a wired network...
<acidrain> wtf
<stapper> hello
<Bushman> simple stuff starting with just midi playback from players
<Chipzzz> colby: have you looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<Bushman> CFHowlett: well, no.
<stapper> i have some questionns about ubuntu server
<senayar> if i got 6giga ram i need a swap of 12giga?
<acidrain> see
<acidrain> things like that
<acidrain> how can i go about troubleshooting why my wired network drops a connection?
<acidrain> :/
<Bushman> no ubuntu studio
<FloodBot1> acidrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chipzzz> (do you have another machine you can use to browse with?)
<colby> that's a page i've been stariing at all last night and tonight
<stapper> are there any known problems with the AMD FX-6100 processor
<CFHowlett> Bushman   see timidity in the software center
<joshd> where is the best place to ask about MPI configuration issues?
<Bushman> CFHowlett: already installed with Sinaptics
<acidrain> ok... can anyone tell me why a wired connection drops?
<Chipzzz> colby: sorry... bad question then...
<Timmo_> what this means cp cannot stat './MonoDevelop.desktop'
<colby> no worries
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: run:   dmesg | tail    when it does
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: still unable to find package though
<colby> i'm going to try something, with my cables, so i may lose connection here
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: then you can now install what you desire
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: sudo apt-get install firefox    for example
<Taos> Struggling with custom service
<Bushman> ok, i installed timidity and i still donno how is that suppose to help me?
<Taos> when I call service myservice start it tells me its unrecognised
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: it found firefox. but not xchat
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 350 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Bushman> ActionParsnip: i have it installed, now what?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: do you have universe repo enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Bushman: what installed?
<Bushman> the timidity
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I think it isn't enabled by default for teh live cd. I don't know how to enable it though.
<ActionParsnip> Bushman: thats all I know of midi. most apps use it for midi goodness
 * stapper 
<Bushman> -_-'
<Chipzzz> colby: did you try "boot-repair" from the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: in software centre, or you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list if you want
<Bushman> some help -_-'
<Taos> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Taos: is the file format correct?
 * stapper is wondering if there are any known problems with ubuntu server and the AMD FX-6100 prossecor
<ActionParsnip> stapper: its a cpu, should be fine
<Taos> ActionParsnip: Maybe not
<CFHowlett> Bushman   I use Ubuntustudio but not midi.  However, you can add the US sound components to your exisiting ubuntu.  GUESSING that you might still need a program or 2 or a setting.  Please read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<stapper> THANKS
<Taos> ActionParsnip: its a sh script
<jeregon> Chipzzz: hey Chipzzz do you know how to configure openvpn on ubuntu server once installed
<noahnoah> Help:  I accidentally removed ubuntu-desktop.  Can only ssh into box, can't use  normal guy.  I did re-install the package, but that didn't seem to fix things.  What config step am I missing??
<Chipzzz> jeregon: i've never done it but can find you the instructions if you like
<colby> ok, i did the "something else" selection and i'm looking at my partition table
<timmo__> what is wrong here ? 6728:/home/orca/Desktop# cp ./MonoDevelop.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<timmo__> cp: cannot stat `./MonoDevelop.desktop': No such file or directory
<Taos> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/856066
<jeregon> Chipzzz: yes pls :)
<Chipzzz> colby: have you tried the "boot-repair" from the live cd?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I tried to in Software Centre but it's being weird about it. What do I add to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<colby> it shows /dev/sda broken down into /dev/sda1 ext4 and /dev/sda5 swap. why am i not seeing all that msdos1 mumbo jumbo?
<jeregon> Chipzzz: BRB getting on laptop
<timmo__> ?
<nibbler> timmo__, use -r, if you want to copy a directory
<colby> ooo ooo ooo
<nibbler> timmo__, sorry, its not a dir. it say the file you want to copy does not exist. use tab-completion to check esistance and avoid typos
<jazzy1> quick question, how do i fix this? :[ http://pastebin.com/vCYb88bn
<eon_> Hello people , does any one tried to install Autodesk Maya on Ubuntu ?
<jazzy1> just a simple failed to fetch
<nibbler> jazzy1, apt-get update
<timmo__> root@orca-MS-6728:/home/orca/Desktop# cp -r /MonoDevelop.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<timmo__> cp: cannot stat `/MonoDevelop.desktop': No such file or directory
<timmo__> root@orca-MS-6728:/home/orca/Desktop#
<bastidrazor> timmo__: why are you putting ./ infront of the file?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: nevermind. that's got it :)
<nibbler> or even without the ., just /
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: ty
<jazzy1> nibbler: tried that, but i get 404's on some apts
<colby> i hit change on the /sda1 ext4 partition. i checked "format partition" but it also shows a mount point option. should i leave this blank or change it to "/"?
<jazzy1> nibbler: so im wondering what im doing wrong
<bastidrazor> timmo__: if your're in the same directory as the file just type the filename no need for ./ or /
<bastidrazor> -r
<Chipzzz> colby: are you doing a reinstall?
<colby> not really
<colby> i'm just looking at the partition table right now
<timmo__> bastidrazor: thank you ;]
<dtmbmw325i> what theming will unity/gnome accept?
<bastidrazor> timmo__: you're welcome
<colby> i don't understand it though because in grub when i typed ls it gave me (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (fd0) (fd0,msdos1) and (fd1) (fd1,msdos1)
<colby> this doesn't show any of that
<timmo__> root@orca-MS-6728:/home/orca/Desktop# cp -r MonoDevelop.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<timmo__> cp: cannot stat `MonoDevelop.desktop': No such file or directory
<colby> just /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5
<timmo__> :))
<Chipzzz> colby: strange
<bastidrazor> timmo__: .desktop is a file do not use -r. are you sure that file is in that directory?
<colby> Chipzzz: so i guess i'm doing a new install
<Chipzzz> colby: did you try the 'boot-repair' program from the live cd?
<colby> every time i try to boot to the live cd, it hangs now. it looks like i can only do an install
<overdub> bastidrazor: / won't work unless you're in the root directory, and, ./ is less confusing and I use it all the time
<colby> i think the system is hosed
<overdub> ./ is a good habit to get into when referring to the current directory
<__machine> i have some files with non-ascii characters on an unRAID NAS. When i mount it under OS X, they appear fine. When I mount it under Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, they appear like `-????????? ? ? ? ? ? 07 Do While ?X.mp3` and i cant mv, rm, cp, etc. My fstab is `//192.168.1.12/unRAID  /mnt/unRAID  cifs  user,uid=mrmachine,gid=mrmachine,username=mrmachine,password=********  0 0`
<Chipzzz> colby: it isn't encouraging that it doesn't want to boot the live cd :-(
<colby> well, it seems the question now is, do i let the cd auto format my hard drive, or should i manually set up the partitions?
<nicksserve> mmm
<CFHowlett> colby   I'd go with manual...
<nicksserve> Dont forget to register by typing /msg nicksserve identify password
<Chipzzz> colby: i think because there are already two operating systems on it, you'll probably have to format manually
<bastidrazor> !ops | nicksserve
<ubottu> nicksserve: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<colby> ok, so how do i do this, i can do it in windows, but i don't understand all the linux stuff
<urfr332gO> colby, what windows version do you have?
<colby> none
<ActionParsnip> __machine: try a different encoding for the characters, you can add it to the mount option
<colby> i wiped it out, just having residual problems
<Chipzzz> colby: that being the case, i would recommend that when you set it up, you make yourself separate partitions for / and /home
<urfr332gO> colby, what OS at all do yiou have?
<urfr332gO> you*
<colby> 11.10
<log> LoRez: poke
<urfr332gO> colby, and your trying to install?
<ignoredthoughts> lubuntu is awesome
<colby> ok - i'm at the partitioning program. and i've got 500GB to partition, how do i do it?
<timmo__> bastidrazor: thank you i misstaked file name
<colby> yup, the other install didn't work so well
<timmo__> ;]
<CFHowlett> colby   the default ubuntu system needs about 4 gigs.  Your /home can be as large as you like ... but don't you also have windows on that machine?
<Chipzzz> colby: i'd give 10G to /, 2xRAM to swap, and the rest to /home
<bastidrazor> timmo__: you can use tab to auto complete the filename.. for example Mono*tab tab  .. it should complete it IF the file is in the same working directory
<colby> well i need to be walked through this
<urfr332gO> colby, you might consider opening gparted and taking a screen shot then putting it in a imagebin so we know exactly what your dealing with.
<colby> lol, if only it were that easy
<Chipzzz> lol
<colby> the live cd hangs when i try to boot up
<colby> all i can do is install
<urfr332gO> colby, it is you have internet with the computer right?
<colby> hopefully that will fix it
<colby> no, i'm on my laptop right now
<ignoredthoughts> colby are u using USB?
<timmo__> that was nice tip :)
<colby> in front of the other machine
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset | colby
<ubottu> colby: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LoRez> asdasd: get the point?
<colby> ignored - nope off a cd
<Chipzzz> colby: isn't the target machine ancient, or am i confusing it with another from earlier?
<timmo__> thanks alot bastidrazor
<colby> Chipzzz - yes, ancient
<bastidrazor> timmo__: you're welcome. good luck
<colby> p3 850MHz w/ 256MB ram and a 500GB hd
<Chipzzz> colby: i'd be leery of it now that it's refusing to boot the live cd as well as the system on the HD
<ignoredthoughts> colby what version are you installing?
<urfr332gO> colby, wont work to little ram really
<colby> 11.10
<ignoredthoughts> ubuntu?
<ignoredthoughts> that little RAM use lubuntu
<dtmbmw325i> colby, just a thought.. did you do a memtest?
<CFHowlett> colby   the alternate installer is text based - much better for your installation scenario..  also, given your specs, you might wish to consider xubuntu or lubuntu lightweight distros for low spec computers.
<asdasd> fgts
<colby> urf - i got it installed, then i did all the updates and it just booted to "grub>"
<ignoredthoughts> lubuntu is great | colby
<ignoredthoughts> i run it on my netbook
<Silverlion> hey there
<Chipzzz> colby: you just need server & no desktop, right?
<colby> yes
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, lubuntu harrdly runs on my ibm thinkpad with about the same chip and 500MB ram, very chunky.
<CFHowlett> colby   forget everything I suggested...
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, lubuntu is the fastest i've seen
<ignoredthoughts> it runs on 88-89 mb of RAM
<ignoredthoughts> idle
<Chipzzz> colby: i would burn a copy of the server edition & install that
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, hardly
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, explain
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, never seen mine go below 120Mb even when trimmed.
<colby> hmmm i do have 11.04 server somewhere around here...but like i said, i don't know enough linux to get around without a gui
<ignoredthoughts> i'm running it on a netbook now and am in mid-install
<ignoredthoughts> am @ 246 mb
<__machine> ActionParsnip:
<ignoredthoughts> idle i'm at 88
<Chipzzz> colby: i'm thinking your problem may have to do with the lack of memory, which would be solved if you didn't try to run the desktop
<ignoredthoughts> dunno what you're using
<__machine> ActionParsnip: that seems to work thanks… i added ,iocharset=utf8 to my fstab
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, what's your CPU?
<asdasd> niggers
<ignoredthoughts> asdasd, african american sir
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, lubuntu is pretty quick.  do you have an alternative suggestion? i'm open
<NiggarRaep> African American Raep, w/e
 * CFHowlett *adds asdasd to the ignore list*
<NiggarRaep> lulz
<ignoredthoughts> even have a spare netbook to give it a shot
<colby> ok, i'll try the server and see what happens.
<ignoredthoughts> colby
<colby> yes?
<ignoredthoughts> with that little amount of RAM
<NiggarRaep> lol
<Chipzzz> colby: good luck :-)
<penusreturns> lol
<k1llj0y> ok anyone know about adb?
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, I'm not on that laptop now it is just a backup, but from memory almost a a gig like 996, with 512 ram, still runs chunky in comparison to my atom 1.6 netbook with 2 gigs ram and running gnome 3 or unity.
<ignoredthoughts> try lubuntu
<colby> ok, i'll give that a whirl if server doesn't work.
<urfr332gO> !op | penusreturns
<ubottu> penusreturns: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<colby> thanks everyone for the help, you'll definitely be seeing me around!
<Chipzzz> :-)
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, you're doing something wrong or you have unnecessary processes running
<dtmbmw325i> what theming does unity/gnome accept?
<jason1234> urfr332gO, what did i say that wasn't ubuntu specific?
<ignoredthoughts> under no circumstance should lubuntu run choppy
<covi> Hi all. When I try to do 'cp somewhere/file somewhere/' it reports the error 'cannot create regular file'... Please help :0
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, don't get me wrong I like ubuntu, but with that setup I would run something much lighter.
<ignoredthoughts> like what?
<urfr332gO> jason1234, did not say you did. :)
<Chipzzz> covi: are you sure your is destination valid?
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, like what?
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, puppylinux DSlinux a few more out there.
<DropsOfSerenity> is there any way to change the gradation of the volume slider when I press the volume up button, I have sensitive speakers and would like to raise it  around 2% instead of 5% i'm running ubuntu 12.04 but is there any way to do this on either 12.04 or 11.10 i assume the volume is controlled the same way.
<jason1234> 19:36:50 <urfr332gO> jason1234, this is ubuntu support ##linux might be better if not ubuntu specific.
<covi> Chipzzz: I didn't have the dest directory created yet.
<jason1234> yup
<jason1234> didn't tab enough or confusion. one or the other.
<covi> Chipzzz: Do I use -f or -r to achieve that?
<jeregon> Chipzzz: hey chipzzz im back did you find any thing on openvpn?
<Chipzzz> covi: -r or -R will create the directories as well as the files
<Chipzzz> jeregon: yes... you ok with video tutorials... if so, i found you a good one :-)
<urfr332gO> jason1234, first you accuse me of saying that to uyou and then your response is to not read the channel and mirror it back what's up with that. :)
<jeregon> Chipzzz: yes i love them LOL
<jeregon> Chipzzz: and thanks
<Chipzzz> jeregon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfZV4MnGfkk
<SHOVELL> hello
<Chipzzz> jeregon: glad to help
<jason1234> scroll back won't go past the point you quoted my name. i'm sure you mistyped the nick, because i haven't been home the past 36 hours.
<jason1234> in either case, i was making sure my nick isn't being abused.
<covi> Chipzzz: thanks!
<stevecam> is it possible to set variables that pass on to different shells, like $VALUE
<Chipzzz> DropsOfSerenity: although you can't change the sensitivity of the control, you can use a less sensitive part of its range...
<Bushman> ActionParsnip: CFHowlett: i managed to make it play sound but you don't want to know what weird things i need to do every time i want to use Rosegarden. I'm gonna try it again tomorow but for now, sleep.
<Chipzzz> DropsOfSerenity: volume controls are logarithmic, & you have one in the system tray and another on the player... you can use that to your advantage in this situation
<Bushman> g'nite
<CFHowlett> Bushman   glad you got some results.  Have fun/be safe
<Chipzzz> covi: glad to help :-)
<DropsOfSerenity> Chipzzz, theres gotta be a tweak somewhere, mabye in the dconf registry? When I press the button it's gotta be executing a command telling how much to change it, I just want to tweak that command.
<moes> ActionParsnip, I updated toFirefox-
<offtopic> is E450 slow for browsing and office? I'm thinking wether I should go for a 2.6kg laptop with i3 or a 1.5kg netbook with E450.
<ActionParsnip> moes: ok...
<Chipzzz> DropsOfSerenity: there could be a tweak of which i'm unaware, but if there isn't, you can try what i suggested :-)
<DropsOfSerenity> Chipzzz, yeah it's not really what I wanted, it's not a big deal, I just want easier gradation when I change my volume via my media keys. for all things.
<moes> ActionParsnip, I updated to firefox-10.0.2 canonical-1.0 from synaptic...Now everytime I try open yahoo games firefox crashes
<covi> Chipzzz: I tried 'cp -Rt DEST FILE' but ended up with errors too... DEST is not created yet.
<DropsOfSerenity> Chipzzz, but thanks. i'll look around
<dtmbmw325i> is gnome-look.org having problems?
<Chipzzz> DropsOfSerenity: good luck :-)
<Helsinkiii> hi
<urfr332gO> jason1234, I think if I remember that is what happened these things happen, the response to question our conversation just has a retaliatory tinge to it except for one post I was on Ubuntu topic.
<Helsinkiii> I used to be able to see a video loading in a web browser in /tmp/ but for some reason i stopped seeing them there so I can't save them like I used to
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   that trick doesn't work anymore.  Use a video downloader browser plugin
<Chipzzz> covi: you may have to mkdir the directory first because of the -t
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, really? I run Karmic
<ActionParsnip> moes: try closing the browser and run:   mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox_old   then retry the browser
<jason1234> urfr332gO, no offense.
<exodus_ms> Helsinkiii: use downloadhelper plugin for mozilla
<chown_> does somebody here use polipo?
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   there was an infrastructure change which negated the /tmp buffering the video
<CFHowlett> !karmic|me
<ubottu> me: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<urfr332gO> jason1234, no biggie things get misconstrued at least in my tiny brain. :)
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   consider updating yet?  karmic desktop is already end-of-life
<CFHowlett> :)
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett,probably soon
 * jason1234 continues Heineken
<covi> Chipzzz: so the cp command does not provide the functionality that helps you create dest directories?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, any tips for a Chromium user?
<CoJaBo> is it possible to connect to wpa wifi network via command line?
<jason1234> testing how tuff ubuntu is on my 12x1Tb drive array
<jason1234> 11Tb of RAID5 via mdadm
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: wicd-curses is a nice cli network manager app
<Chipzzz> covi: it should if you just use -r or -R... i think the -t was messing you up
<ActionParsnip> jason1234: for something like that i'd get a proper raid card
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: i need to script it so it connects automatically
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: yes, wicd can be told to do that
<exodus_ms> Helsinkiii: if you absolutly need to dl vids from the web then use one of hundred plugind for firefox
<jason1234> ActionParsnip, nope. too much money. i needed cheap redundancy quickly
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip:  the GUI option is ignore d
<jason1234> ActionParsnip, eventually i'll pony up for hardware raid
<covi> Chipzzz: nope, eliminating -t and leaving -r does not work either.
<CoJaBo> hardware raid is overrated
<ActionParsnip> jason1234: its worth it, get 1Gb cache on the card and it wil flyyyyy
<Chipzzz> covi: i'm not really sure of that and if you're doing a script or something, you can rsync instead... fer sure it creates the directories for you
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   search the chromium addons for a download helper - sorry IDK more as I'm still on firefox
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: what gui option?
<Chipzzz> covi: i'm surprised at that... but there's always rsync
<jason1234> ActionParsnip, bullshit redundancy is better then no redundancy. i just upped from 3Tb's of no redundancy , and i changed my tune when one drive faield that had nothing but bullshit on it.
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: uget recognises copied URLs. I use fatrat here (on my file server so I can download direct to my file server). There is also jdownloader
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip:  networkmanager. wicd doesn't seem to support multiple wifi cards
<covi> Chipzzz: okay. thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> jason1234: just maintain backups :)
<Chipzzz> covi: :-)
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: i see, not had multiple devices in use here. I know there is a cli interface to network manager but i've never used itr
<jason1234> ActionParsnip, i shutter at the thought of backups. easier to have spare SATA's on hand.
<ActionParsnip> jason1234: not 'shudder'?
<jason1234> ActionParsnip, lol yeah, i'm drunk
<jason1234> ActionParsnip, i could SSD and really push stuff to the limit
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip:  its profoundly complicated, apparently, chant find a good guide
<CoJaBo> can't
<jason1234> ActionParsnip, quad quad core CPU's running raid5 SSD's
 * CFHowlett *Friends don't let friends Compute While Drunk*
<jason1234> that'd be some impressive shit
<urfr332gO> CFHowlett, lol or post on the IRC. :)
<jason1234> i think electrons would be the bottleneck at that point
<ActionParsnip> jason1234: `not seen the video online of that?
<moes> ActionParsnip, I got a different looking firefox but the crash is still there..firefox version still 10.0.2..
<ActionParsnip> jason1234: its SSDs in raid, they copy a file from partition to partition faster than they can throw the dvd box of the window
<ActionParsnip> moes: what plugin does the content use?
<ActionParsnip> jason1234: check PM
<moes> ActionParsnip, All plugins disabled...normal uses ice tea and shockwave flash
<bitplane> Hi, can someone on an x64 system run a test for me before I raise a bug report? I can talk you through the steps
<jason1234> holy shitballs
<Chipzzz> lol
<bitplane> pretty please with sugar on top?
<dtmbmw325i> bitplane, how involved is it?
<bitplane> install python if you don't already have it, install one other small package, download a small zip file containing a py file and a html file, unzip it
<bitplane> run the py file. if it doesn't segfault, I am going insane
<bitplane> if it does, we have a valid bug that magically fixes itself when you recompile the source. which sucks bigtime
<Chipzzz> bitplane: you have to recompile python to fix it?
<bitplane> Chipzzz: no, no need for the tester to recompile anything. I just want to rule my system out
<ActionParsnip> moes: shockwave dont own flash now
<bitplane> now I've recompiled the .so I can't recreate the problem
<moes> ActionParsnip, showing version 11.1 r102
<ActionParsnip> moes: yes, thats the latest ADOBE flash
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> i have a question about vncserver
<jameslord> help:)
<dtmbmw325i> bitplane do you have that file?
<bitplane> sudo apt-get install python python-elementtidy .... then extract this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10950496/ElementTidy%20crash.zip ... then cd to that place and run "python crashme.py"
<Chipzzz> bitplane: i'm curious and would like to help you out, but i only have 32 bit systems... wondering which so, though
<ActionParsnip> moes: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    thanks
<jameslord> i can connect to vnc server , but the desktop opened is not the one i see on that remote pc?
<bitplane> Chipzzz: would be worth a try I guess, the more data the merrier!
<jameslord> help ......
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: what screen do you tell vnc to connect to?
<Chipzzz> bitplane: which .so has to be recompiled to fix it, though?
<TUX11> HI guys :D
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: and for what purpose do you use VNC for?
<bitplane> Chipzzz: the Python module _elementtidy.so
<bitplane> libtidy.so seems to be fine
<jameslord> ActionParsnip i don't specify screen, when i start to connect to remote vnc server, i just use ip and port 5901
<CFHowlett> TUX11   greetings
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: for what reason are you using vnc?
<TUX11> how is everyone
<DropsOfSerenity> can someone direct a text at me?
<jameslord> ActionParsnip remote web develop, i should run eclipse there:) and i would go back to office and continue my work there , so the remote desktop and the one i connect to should be the same:)
<TUX11> i kinda need some help actually
<CFHowlett> TUX11   great - do you have and ubuntu issue you need help with in this support channel
<CFHowlett> TUX11   ask
<SHOVELL> DropsOfSerenity,
<TUX11> indeed i do lol
<SHOVELL> DropsOfSerenity, hello
<TUX11> how can i turn off the stupid password thing
<TUX11> im the computer admin
<DropsOfSerenity> SHOVELL, thanks :) indicator working in unity bar.
<SHOVELL> DropsOfSerenity, ugh another poor unity user have you ever used gnome?
<CFHowlett> TUX11   you mean disable it so anyone at anytime can install/delete/disable your system with no warning from the built-in protection systems??
<TUX11> yup
<chown_> All tor traffic over ubuntu by default is over socks5 , is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: gotcha. you need to tell vnc to connect to screen 0 so you get the desktop
<TUX11> get fed up of putting my password in lol
<Chipzzz> bitplane: somehow, i'm not surprised... seems like xms & html parsers accumulate more than their share of problems ;-)
<Chipzzz> (xml)
<TUX11> im new to linux lol
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: run:  sudo -i   and you wil get a root console
<dtmbmw325i> bitplane, segmentation fault
<DropsOfSerenity> SHOVELL, I've used everything, gentoo, LFS, arch, gnome, kde, lxde, xmonad, awesomewm, fluxbox, openbox, xfce, etc.
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: if you want to exit it, run:  exit
<bitplane> dtmbmw325i: excellent, thanks a lot :)
<TUX11> and thats it :o
<SHOVELL> DropsOfSerenity, nice
<dtmbmw325i> no problem
<bitplane> I'll raise it as a bug, thanks for making the world a better place :D
<xen> hello i am new to gnome 3.2 when i right click i dont see create launcher option please help me to create launcher on my desktop
<TUX11> why cant they just have an button "STOP ANOYING ME LIKE WINDOWS"
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: yes, the OS runs as user which gives a greater level of security, your user is in a group called 'admin' which allows you to use sudo and gksudo (and kdesu in kde)
<jameslord> ActionParsnip how to specify that, how to tell vnc to connect to screen 0?
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: not sure, but thats what you need
<dtmbmw325i> bitplane, no problem. What did I run though?
<jameslord> how to connect to vnc server scrren 0?
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: after the OS is setup, you rarely need sudo as you are just using the OS
<TUX11> ah ok
<Chipzzz> xen: just find the program, create a link to it, and drop the link on your desktop
<xen> help please
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: not wanting to try and  find out yourself...?
<TUX11> well all i use it for is music making
<CFHowlett> xen   ask ... details
<lduros> hi, does anybody know of a peer-2-peer / ip to ip method to do video/audio conferencing with someone else? It doesn't need to be multiple computers, just two, but using ip rather than a server
<bitplane> dtmbmw325i: It just tries to convert a very simple XHTML document to an XML element tree, it's a cut down version of a website I was trying to parse
<TUX11> just get sick and tired of putting it in when i use software centre
<xen> is there an easy way
<SHOVELL> TUX11, me too!!!
<moes> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/79db05FG
<Chipzzz> xen: look above
<adam__> yeah
<dtmbmw325i> bitplane, okay
<adam__> music production in linux is shotty as hell.
<aarcane> How to provision a perfect virtual machine using vmbuilder on oneiric ?
<TUX11> ah well use vbox lol
<bitplane> dtmbmw325i: I'm trying to identify forum software from elements found in the HTML.. but that's irrelevant really, the problem is that some files crash the whole Python interpreter instead of raising a proper exception
<adam__> i still use renoise in windows xp :)
<TUX11> music making under linux lol
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: sudo vncviewer vnchost:0    may work..
<adam__> TUX11, it has potential but the software is immature.
<TUX11> not very many options and the VSTI suports a bit naff
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: well you are doing an admin task, so will need to authenticate
<bitplane> dtmbmw325i: but when I download the source to python-elementtidy, patch and then recompile it, the problem goes away. This suggests that Ubuntu / Debian's package is corrupt
<dtmbmw325i> bitplane, oh okay. I'm glad I could help
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363236
<dtmbmw325i> bitplane, why wouldn't it work on 32 bit... different package?
<TUX11> but thank you guys for the help i stumbled on this channel by accident lol
<bitplane> dtmbmw325i: yeah I think so, if the 64-bit binary .so is corrupted then it's no use testing the 32-bit binary
<bitplane> well, there might be, but it doesn't answer the question about it being the system or not
<bitplane> could be an old bug in gcc or something. I'll file it and forget it I guess
<TUX11> sweep it under the carpet :D
<dtmbmw325i> okay
<TUX11> or turn to bill gates lol
<TUX11> his got his os sorted pmsl
<adam__> linux seems to be getting more and more better
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: its a poor user model
<TUX11> lol i know
<adam__> it's still slightly slow on my celeron D box though w/ 1gig of RAM.
<TUX11> cant stand it
<adam__> but xfce4 is nice for a change..
<TUX11> death to bill gates
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: you run every app as admin, including web facing apps
<TUX11> na
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: so any malicious thing you bump into will get that access, so you get all sorts of stuff installed
<TUX11> lol
<TUX11> na im careful
<jameslord> ActionParsnip can i use display :0 and virtual displays at the same time:)
<TUX11> i only use it when i use sysyem installer thing
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: with the ubuntu model there can be no external installs as it all needs ratifying with sudo. no need to be careful
<dtmbmw325i> is there an x2go channel?
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: can you see how guides exist for what you need though?
<covi> Hi all. I have some commands that needed to be run everytime on startup. How can I reduce the pain and make them automatic?
<ActionParsnip> covi: do they need root access?
<Chipzzz> dtmbmw325i: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
 * TUX11 just sits here and takes notes
<TUX11> lol
<covi> ActionParsnip: only one does. Others don't .
<bazhang> TUX11, please stop that
<TUX11> why lol
<log> dtmbmw325i: No, there doesn't appear to be one.
<bazhang> TUX11, this is support only.
<TUX11> ah ok ill go then
<moes> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/79db05FG
<TUX11> didnt know
<dtmbmw325i> ty
<Chipzzz> :-)
<ActionParsnip> covi: if you add them in /etc/rc.local  they will run as root. If you need for the desktop to be running I suggest you make a script and run the but backgrounded and have the script have a large sleep command so the desktop has time to load etc
<bazhang> !alis | dtmbmw325i
<ubottu> dtmbmw325i: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> moes: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer    will clean up a bit and may help
<jameslord> ActionParsnip i can connect to ip:1 and ip:2, since i have run vncserver and vncserver :2 on my remote ubuntu, but why i cannot connect to ip:0, and vncserve :0 failed on remote ubuntu:(
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: not sure of that dude, i don't use vnc
<covi> ActionParsnip: thank you so much! Do you think a 'autossh' command needs a desktop first?
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: have a play, see what you can find
<moes> ActionParsnip, Okay Thanks
<covi> ActionParsnip: the command pops up a small window for me to enter the password.
<ActionParsnip> covi: if you are running it from rc.local then no
<dtmbmw325i> ubottu, you're so smart... thanks :-)
<ubottu> dtmbmw325i: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jameslord> help
<covi> ActionParsnip: but I need to enter the password everytime I ssh into my machine
<jameslord> why vncserve :0 failed:(
<ActionParsnip> covi: ahh, handy. Then you could make a .desktop for it in ~/.config/autostart   and it will run at login
<CFHowlett> jameslord   ask ... details
<covi> ActionParsnip: okay... but I don't know what a '.desktop' file is?
<ch33z> does this matter for SSH? To set your OpenSSH to listen on TCP port 2222 instead of the default TCP port 22,
<jameslord> CFHowlett http://paste.ubuntu.com/856101/
<jazzy1> anyone know of a channel for wine support?
<yeats> ch33z: it doesn't make a difference unless you have specific applications that expect the standard port 22 (and they're usually configurable)
<CFHowlett> !wine|jazzy1
<ubottu> jazzy1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ch33z> ah cool
<jazzy1> ah lol thanks CFHowlett
<armans1948> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<armans1948> dir
<CFHowlett> jameslord   ah, the VNC problem.  I'm sorry to say that I'm not experienced enough with vnc to provide substantive help.  Please ask for help in the channel.
<armans1948> dir
<jameslord> CFHowlett i can connect to :0 now, but the screen is grey , not the display 0 i want
<ch33z> is it wise to do linux admin through sftp?
<CFHowlett> jameslord   As I said, I don't use VNC enough to provide meaningful guidance.
<ch33z> instead of using the cli sometimes I use the FTP to copy and download files but also create folders
<Jon--> Running a programming competition, files on an NFS share can be accessed over the Terminal but Nautilus errors. Any ideas guys?
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: what is the error?
<ch33z>  instead of using the cli sometimes I use the FTP to copy and download files but also create folders?
<ch33z> is that wise?
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: sure, why not
<halphalphalp> HALP! how do i turn off my laptop!
<adam__> sftp might be smarter though :)
<acidrain> wicd seems to hold a better connection than the ubuntu network manager
<acidrain> odd
<urfr332gO> halphalphalp, is it stuck or frozen?
<dtmbmw325i> sudo shutdown -h now
<dtmbmw325i> :-)
<Cindy_> halp! how do I turn off my computer *sorry buggy irc clint
<Cindy_> relative linux newbie
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   sudo shutdown -h now
<Chipzzz> Cindy_: "sudo shutdown -P now"
<Cindy_> how do i hard reset my ubuntu 11.10 stuck in 'loading initial ramdisks'
<Cindy_> my laptop is overheating as well...
<Cindy_> no cli
<Hasselsaurus> Unplug the power cord, remove battery
<xangua> Cindy_: clic the power icon or the power button
<Cindy_> cant remove battery...
<Cindy_> basically, tried to boot into recovery mode, cant even get there
<Chipzzz> Cindy_: alt+PrtScr... R E I S U O
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   unplug
<covi> Hi all. I added 'mkdir /mount/C' and 'mount /dev/sda2 /mount/C/' these two lines in my /etc/rc.local file. I expect these commands to be run automatically on startup, but they failed to do so. What's the problem? thanks
<Chipzzz> Cindy_: (hold down the alt+PrtScr while entering the rest)
<Cindy_> trying the alt+prntscreen reisuo, but working
<dtmbmw325i> Chipzzz, thought it was busier backwards?
<Chipzzz> dtmbmw325i: if memory serves, b reboots, o shuts down
<Cindy_> sorry, wahts the reisuo thing?
<Cindy_> order is alt + printscrn and then r e i s u o individually?
<Cindy_> or together?
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   sequentially
<Cindy_> tried that
<Chipzzz> Cindy_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Cindy_> fasljkdhfalskjdhfaljh sequentially doesnt work
<dtmbmw325i> its hold alt+printscrn and then R E I S U O
<dtmbmw325i> Chipzzz, I can confirm b reboots. Thought that is what you were after sorry
<Cindy_> alt prntscreen b?
<Cindy_> sorry ok, so maybe some context would work
<Chipzzz> dtmbmw325i: no problem... either way would have solved the problem :-)
<Cindy_> updated kernel to 3.2.0.2 or summasing like that, wouldnt boot splash page
<dtmbmw325i> the letters are seperate. you don't need to hold each letter
<Cindy_> booted into recovery mode, tried previous kernal 3.0.0.-12-generic
<Cindy_> got to 'loading initial ramdisk ...'
<Cindy_> now fans are stuck off, and copmuter is hot enough to cook an egg on it
<aBound> Hmm, 3.2 kernel sounds like the kernel being currently used in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<CFHowlett> aBound   agreed.
<Cindy_> I tried several combinations for r e i s u o
<Cindy_> none work... :(
<aBound> Cindy_, What version of Ubuntu are you currently running on?
<Chipzzz> Cindy_: that's bad... cooking the cpu can be fatal
<axisys> how do I enable Ethernet over USB between ubuntu and toshiba thrive tablet? I want to use rsync to copy all contents of thrive over usb. I have a usb a / usb a male cable connected between the ubuntu laptop and toshiba thrive tablet
<Cindy_> panicking
<Cindy_> 11.10
 * CFHowlett *ponders is alpha release = safe release"
<aBound> Cindy_, How old is the PC and or/laptop?
<Cindy_> 5 days old, samsung series 7?
<Cindy_> i spent like 4 hours last night configuring the install...
<Cindy_> very close to giving up...
<Chipzzz> ouch!
<Cindy_> ive uninstalled and reinstalled at least 3 times too
<Cindy_> but right now i dont even care about configuring it, i just need to turn the computer off
<Cindy_> otherwise ill have a $1300 brick
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   why can't teh batter come out?
<Cindy_> battery is under screws inside the laptop...
<CFHowlett> *the battery*
<jazzy1> http://pastebin.com/FgnNnU20 anyone know hats going on? ive tried apt-get update and --fix-missing syntax
<Cindy_> :O
<aBound> Cindy_, The system can't be shut off automatically by using the shut down button?
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   given the overheating I'd almost say risk it and get a screwdriver
<Cindy_> previously when it was stuck in purple blank page, I was able to hold the power button down, but for some reason this time the whole system is kaput
<Cindy_> whole machine is unresponsive...
<Chipzzz> happily the warranty is > 5 days :-)
<aBound> Cindy_, Are you able to get to a terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-F1 or nothing happens?
<Cindy_> OH!
<Cindy_> the whole thing turned off
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   by itself?
<Cindy_> yeah!
<Cindy_> lasdhgaslkjdh woohoo!
<Cindy_> booting into windows safely now
<Chipzzz> I've got a dollar that says it never turns on again ;-)
<CFHowlett> ...  I'd REALLY suggest you leave it off overnight and let everything chill
<aBound> Laptops tend to shut off automatically when the temperature of the CPU temp reaches a high temp.
<CFHowlett> Chipzzz   I'll double that
<Chipzzz> lol
<Cindy_> fan control go!
<mrpopo> anyone has nice links to help with building firefox extensions for ubuntu? :o
<Guest59178> hai
<CFHowlett> mrpopo   might want to search mozilla development
<Cindy_> whew, that was too exciting and dramatic
<CFHowlett> Guest59178   greetings
<aBound> More or less it seems certain kernels have certain bugs with specific hardware.
<Cindy_> i think the battery just ran down
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   let us hope
<Cindy_> thankfully, ubuntu on this machine uses too much power
<Cindy_> ok, should i risk it again?
<Cindy_> too scared now
<Cindy_> i cant tell if its a kernel issue and how to fix it
<dtmbmw325i> I have 4:51 on my laptop so far
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   let it cool - overnight is my advice...
<aBound> Wait till the machine cools down and try again later. I'm sure by default your laptop has a warranty placed on it.
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   also remove that battery and run from ac
<Cindy_> should i just give up altogether on 11.10?
<CFHowlett> Cindy_   generally I suggest there're excellent reasons to stick with LTS releases - 10.4 is the current and 12.4 comes out in April.
<Cindy_> i somewhat need ubuntu soon, but ok
<Cindy_> thanks for the help everyone
<Cindy_> that was a moment of panic but all is well now
<Cindy_> its turned off
<CFHowlett> Cindy_  good luck/be safe
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, Sorry for the delay
<Chipzzz> :-)
<aBound> Looks like the power regression fix won't land until kernel 3.3 is released.
<mrpopo> CFHowlett yeah that should be a good start :p thx
<CFHowlett> mrpopo   good luck
<aBound> Bring back the arcades.
<aBound> Blah!
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, The problem we're currently trying to fix is we have an ntfs share, the share has permissions 770, however when user test makes a file in that directory, it's chowned to test:test instead of test:groupnumber, so +w is lost on the newly created files. How can you do some sort of umask to fix this?
<Jon--> Omg that was tl;dr, sorry.
<aBound> Is anybody currently on 10.04.4 the last maintenance release is it stable?
<eon_> Hello people , does any one used Autodesk Maya on Ubuntu ?
<CFHowlett> aBound   yes and yes
<Jon--> The aforementioned nautilus issue still exists, one issue at a time.
<CFHowlett> aBound   very much so if my ubuntustudio is any indication
<aBound> HA! Ubuntustudio surprised people still use it.
<CFHowlett> aBound   so much so that I feel no compelling urge to immediately upgrade when 12.04 comes out.
<aBound> CFHowlett, Sounds like you're kept on the stable train. :P
<psusi> Jon--, to make newly created files inherit the owning group of the directory instead of the creating user, you set the sticky bit
<CFHowlett> aBound   LTS works just fine for me, tyvm ...
<daweefolk> hi, wondering... in links or links2 can you number the links like lynx does?
<aBound> CFHowlett, No doubt LTS's are just supported longer so they're much more stable.
<Chipzzz> aBound: i have a 10.04 machine but it isn't on right now... it's quite stable, though
<CFHowlett> aBound   works for me...
<Jon--> psusi, Don't you have to be the directory owner in order to write to sticky bit directories? That would only work for one group member.
<CoreNet> aBound: We are on 10.04 with Amazon EC2 and have had zero problems. Very stable for us
<Jon--> psusi, We fixed it
<psusi> Jon--, no, the purpose is to have a directory that multiple users can write to ( group or other has +w )... /tmp uses this mode
<Jon--> psusi, Thank you very much
<aBound> Is 10.04.4 running any latest version of Firefox or would I need a PPA?
<noisewaterphd> aBound: you need a ppa
<MrHacks> Is it me or did Flash just die?
<noisewaterphd> aBound: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<noisewaterphd> that will get you the very latest
<haylo_> flash doesnt work the same for me anynmore with fglrx
<xangua> !info firefox lucid
<xangua> abound noisewaterphd that ppa is no longer required ;)
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 17002 kB, installed size 32336 kB (Only available for any all)
<aBound> xangua, Saying it's in the official repo?
<xangua> aBound: yes
<Chrys0pras3> hi
<aBound> It's like I want to move to that version but than I know my hardware won't be as effective on it as it is with 11.10.
<noisewaterphd> xangua: cool, good to know
<aBound> Thankies.
<Chrys0pras3> can't seem to get a pattern to work
<Chrys0pras3> using grep -E -o "archive_files.php?action=download&amp;id=[:digit:]+"
<Chrys0pras3> the purpose is to match archive_files.php?action=download&amp;id=2305   archive_files.php?action=download&amp;id=96868 etc
<JohnDoe`> "_|_"
<_Marcus> JohnDoe: ?
<alexpku> hai
<jazzy1> http://pastebin.com/FgnNnU20 anyone know hats going on? ive tried apt-get update and --fix-missing syntax
<noisewaterphd> jazzy1: did you test that link to see if the server is up and the package exists?
<jazzy1> good idea.
<jazzy1> i should try that
<Chipzzz> jazzy1: it looks like there's something wrong at the repo
<noisewaterphd> it's up for me, but that doesn't mean much
<jazzy1> yeah the links are working form what i can tell
<jeregon> Chipzzz: hey man i took a look at the video and im having problems with my vpn :/
<jazzy1> i went out to the site and downloaded the version i need
<jazzy1> but im confused as to how i can install it
<Chipzzz> jeregon: what happened?
<noisewaterphd> jazzy1: your output does show the repo trying to serve it from cache, maybe the cache has been invalidated and their system out of synch now? that kind of stuff usually works itself out pretty quickly.
<jeregon> Chipzzz: im not able to connect to the vpn server :/
<jazzy1> so probably just go ahead and clear the apt cache and restart maybe?
<noisewaterphd> jazzy1: you got the .deb file?
<letadmin> Is this the correct forum to ask for help with Lubuntu/Ubuntu LXDE?
<jazzy1> uh its a tar.gz file
<noisewaterphd> just install it then
<noisewaterphd> oh
<Chipzzz> jeregon: are you running a firewall?
<jeregon> Chipzzz: the server runs but i cant connect hold on i think i know wht the problem might be
<noisewaterphd> jazzy1: download the deb file, a deb file will just install easily with the software manager
<letadmin> I need some help with Ubuntu LXDE if anyone can help or direct me to the correct channel.
<jazzy1> okayill try that, thanks noisewaterphd
<letadmin> Does anyone here use wicd instead of network manager?
<jeregon> Chipzzz: brb
<Chipzzz> k
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Does anyone here knows if the pad is working? Because I have been getting an error for the past hours.
<bsr> hey guys, quick question here. Any way to modify my ubuntu 11.10 install to launch an alternate program when i type in 'gedit' into the terminal? I have finally found my replacement for gedit, but cannot quit typing gedit into the terminal instead of sublime-text-2. gedit is so much easier to type! I am not sure how to modify these types of settings though. Please let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks!
<escott> bsr, then alias it in .bashrc
<`korvin> hey, my friend has an ubuntu server I ssh into all the time
<`korvin> however, when I ssh, I can't use the common key shortcuts, like up for last input
<`korvin> or tab complete
<`korvin> how can I enable that functionality?
<bsr> awesome, looked up alias, looks like it should do the trick perfectly. Thank you!
<escott> `korvin, what shell are you using when you ssh in
<_Marcus> What is "Server load"?
<`korvin> I'm running kubuntu just typing ssh root@server
<`korvin> I don't know
<escott> _Marcus, the average number of running processes per unit of time
<escott> `korvin, ssh in and type echo $0
<letadmin> Quick question.  When I try to open wicd-client gui, it opens and then immediately closes.  Any suggestions to fix this.  I have run wicd-client in the terminal with no error messages.  Worked fine before a reboot but been messed up since.  I still have network connectivity, just can't access the client gui.
<ActionParsnip> letadmin: run it from terminal, the output may help
<ActionParsnip> `korvin: if you run:  source~/.bash     does it work?
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> `korvin: add a space after the word source
<`korvin> source not found
<ActionParsnip> source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<`korvin> oh I see escott
<`korvin> it's sh
<`korvin> ActionParsnip,  command not found
<escott> `korvin, there is your problem  see if you can chsh
<jazzy1> okay wait
<jazzy1> i just thought about something
<`korvin> yeah
<jazzy1> im using 64bit linux and its trying to install 32bit libraries
<`korvin> what should I change it to
<`korvin> bash?
<ActionParsnip> `korvin: probably why then. If you don't hav ~/.bashrc then bash will have issues
<jazzy1> but theres no 64 bit version of wine so how exactly am i going to install wine
<escott> `korvin, thats probably what you are most familiar with. you'll have to verify that bash exists but it should
<ActionParsnip> !info wine1.3 jazzy1
<ubottu> 'jazzy1' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: "(Only available for amd64 i386)"   wanna bet?
<`korvin> sweet escott
<`korvin> thanks
<jazzy1> !info freetype
<ubottu> Package freetype does not exist in oneiric
<jazzy1> !info libfreetype6_2.4.4-2ubuntu
<ubottu> Package libfreetype6_2.4.4-2ubuntu does not exist in oneiric
<jazzy1> hm
<ActionParsnip> !find libfreetype
<ubottu> Found: libfreetype6, libfreetype6-dev
<jazzy1> !info libfreetype6
<ActionParsnip> !info libfreetype6
<ubottu> libfreetype6 (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 328 kB, installed size 796 kB
<jazzy1> !info libfreetype6-dev
<ubottu> libfreetype6-dev (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 733 kB, installed size 3488 kB
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: where did you hear there was no 64bit wine?
<jazzy1> no i mean
<jazzy1> this package im trying to install
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: wherever it was, its wrong
<jazzy1> doesnt have 64 bit
<jazzy1> its for wine
<FloodBot1> jazzy1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: use 32bit windows binary, it will work
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: assuming the app runs in wine
<jazzy1> but it wont install at all. everything works but this single package as it gives me an input/output error
<RocketLauncher> When I move my trackpad and I like.. hold it down after I move it.. it drags or crawls a bit. how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: which package?
<RocketLauncher> it happened after i upgraded from 10.04
<jazzy1> libfreetype6_2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1_i386
<jazzy1> when i launch the .deb file it says
<jazzy1> Wrong architecture 'i386' in the description
<ActionParsnip> RocketLauncher: and what did you upgrade to?
<RocketLauncher> ActionParsnip, the latest
<RocketLauncher> whatever it is
<ActionParsnip> RocketLauncher: did you upgrade to maverick and then natty in between?
<RocketLauncher> nope
<ActionParsnip> RocketLauncher: thats why then
<RocketLauncher> ffff what do i do now
<ActionParsnip> RocketLauncher: you cannot bunny hop release
<ActionParsnip> RocketLauncher: I'd reinstall with a clean oneiric
<RocketLauncher> k
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: sudo apt-get install libfreetype6   should install what you need
<jazzy1> it says already at the newest version
<jazzy1> so i already have it..
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: yes, so why are you tring to install a 32bit package?
<jazzy1> for wine1.3
<jazzy1> but its giving me an error and ceasing install
<jazzy1> saying that i cant download libfretypeyaddayadda
<jazzy1> or rather, i cant open the file
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get install wine1.3; lsb_release -a; uname -a      thanks
<jazzy1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/0jeRWTA9
<jazzy1> and yes i tried the --fix-missing and the sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: ok and the output of:  apt-cache policy wine1.3
<jazzy1> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache policy wine1.3
<jazzy1> wine1.3:
<jazzy1>   Installed: (none)
<jazzy1>   Candidate: 1.4~rc4-0ubuntu1
<jazzy1>   Version table:
<jazzy1>      1.4~rc4-0ubuntu1 0
<jazzy1>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBot1> jazzy1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzy1> whoops
<jazzy1> fail paste
<jazzy1> http://pastebin.com/9jMmiiu5
<FloodBot1> jazzy1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzy1> my bad :/
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: i suggest you comtact the ppa maintainer
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: we cannot support PPAs here
<jazzy1> ok. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: does the app you are wantingto run, run better in the newer version?
<jazzy1> not sure. i could try an older version i guess
<ActionParsnip> jazzy1: i would, remove the PPA and try that, you'll probably find it installs cleanly as it is tested to work with your release
<Saik> well, seems i found linux software with no seeds
<legend> bug win 7
<blackshirt> Saik,what you mean?
<legend> do you know?
<Saik> Linux+ LX0-101 102 Lab Sim by TestOut
<Saik> i could order it but found out a bit late that i needed it for a class midterm
<ActionParsnip> Saik: is that copyrighted material?
<Saik> not sure
<Saik> i suppose it might be, can't seem to find that torrent again. its rather time sensitive atm, ordering it would take too long, awkward
<SirSpam> How can I import the GPG key for the ubuntu software repositories
<superdave321> is there an apt-get install package for Growl?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: let me see
<escott> superdave321, mumble
<ActionParsnip> !info avahi-growl
<escott> SirSpam, its apt-key add filename
<ActionParsnip> http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2006/11/12/1145
<ActionParsnip> !find growl
<escott> I think ubottu died
<ActionParsnip> yeah, must be her bedtime :)
<SirSpam> escott: Now where can I find the Ubuntu Software repository key file?
<escott> SirSpam, keyserver.ubuntu.com
<SirSpam> escott: Thanks
<superdave321> ActionParsnip, escott: Found it... http://mattn.github.com/growl-for-linux/
<acidrain> wtf. shoutcast is so hard to use now lol
<acidrain> i dont even want a shoutcast server no more
<acidrain> and it appears it cost money :/ linux fail
<escott> superdave321, avahi is the standard zeroconf implementation so if it has a growl plugin its probably better to use that
<wannabemonadist> hi
<wannabemonadist> ubuntu n00b here..
<wannabemonadist> i think i screwed up my .bashrc
<superdave321> escott, Hmmm you wanna expand? I've only worked with growl's front-end...
<wannabemonadist> i am getting the following ouput each time i open the terminal emulator http://pastebin.com/pr2SXmHz
<cool_beans> Hey guys, I'm really in need of some help :/
<cool_beans> My Ubuntu installs arent' working properly because the initial log in screen doesn't load up right
<cool_beans> It's placement on my screen is messed up, so that it starts at the middle of my screen, and then wraps around my screen to end at the middle agian.
<cool_beans> Basically, if I try to click on the login portion in order to get something going, I can't.
<cool_beans> If I restart enough times, I'll get a login screen that has lodead up properly
<cool_beans> Could anyone let me know what's going on and what I can do to fix this?
<FloodBot1> cool_beans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Package avahi-growl does not exist in oneiric
<ubottu> File growl found in amsn-data, beast, cobbler-web, el-get, flashbake, hedgewars-data, ipython, libjifty-perl, libramaze-ruby1.8, libramaze-ruby1.9.1 (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=growl&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<escott> wannabemonadist, you can copy the original out of /etc/skel
<wannabemonadist> i did
<wannabemonadist> but i have to copy it each time i open the shell
<escott> cool_beans, what kind of cable is attached to your monitor
<escott> wannabemonadist, ok in what way is it messed up
<wannabemonadist> http://pastebin.com/pr2SXmHz
<wannabemonadist> this is what i get each tiem i turn on the shell
<wannabemonadist> and the same lines become bigger and bigger over timei
<cool_beans> Hey guys, I'm really in need of some help :/ My Ubuntu installs arent' working properly because the initial log in screen doesn't load up right.  It's placement on my screen is messed up, so that it starts at the middle of my screen, and then wraps around my screen to end at the middle again. Basically, if I try to click on the login portion in order to get something going, I can't. If I restart enough times, I'll get a login screen tha
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: check the folders in $PATH
<wannabemonadist> cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<cool_beans> escott: oops, I thought I was muted!
<wannabemonadist> this is what i try
<cool_beans> escott: I have a VGA cable attached to my monitor, but it connects to my video card using a VGA to DVI adapter
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: you may want to uncomment the last 3 lines so that bash completion works :)
<lewis1711> I am having difficulties with mouse and monitor responding when I log out of a session, and into one. when I log in, the mouse often doesn't respond. when I log out, the monitor goes blank and says there's no input. any idea where I might start looking for solutions to this?
<escott> cool_beans, can you go dvi all the way?
<cool_beans> escott: I can't, my monitor's an old LCD one.
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: may want to chown to your user too, your cp command will need sudo to
<escott> cool_beans, well the problem is an invalid modeline. you can specify one in your xorg.conf (although you will have to create one). if you have the money buying a dvi monitor will be the easiest fix
<wannabemonadist> i tried sudo, didnt help. havent tried chown
<jameslord1> help:)
<morrigandsmith> using ubuntu software center, I had an application fail to finish installing (password error of some sort) wouldn't let me go back or stop the install, now I cant install anything
<jameslord1> Font directory '/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/' not found, what's wrong?
<cool_beans> escott: Yeah, I don't quite have the money, hahaha - stereotypical student's budget. I'll try looking into creating a xorg.conf though.
<axisys> so anyone has any idea why I get no message in dmesg when plugin my usb cable into it?
<cool_beans> escott: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: sudo cp /root/.bashrc $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.bashrc
<escott> cool_beans, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEgQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fxtiming.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=JGdIT-ixF4ziggfWq-WaDg&usg=AFQjCNEgwth25GHVA4IfNsorcTw0QP-aXg&sig2=3_E3JPMVaJEv7Q3rS5Gknw
<axisys> the other side is is connected to a android tablet
<escott> cool_beans, darn google http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<legend> sudo aptitude install unrar
<legend> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.8.2-1_i386.deb: 404 Not Found
<`Korvin> how can I grep for '$
<morrigandsmith> using ubuntu software center, I had an application fail to finish installing (password error of some sort) wouldn't let me go back or stop the install, now I cant install anything. any suggestions on how to get the installer to quit and take the lock off?
<ActionParsnip> legend: run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<X5h4d0w> any programming channel?
<jameslord1> hell
<X5h4d0w> python programming
<`Korvin> X5h4d0w, what language
<`Korvin> ##python I'm sure
<cool_beans> escott: Sweet!
<wannabemonadist> another question.... does anyone here use bumblebee?
<`Korvin> X5h4d0w, #python
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: its superceeded by ironhide
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: i dont use either and never will
<`Korvin> anyone know how I can grep for '$
<X5h4d0w> k thnx
<`Korvin> just remember channel names are pretty semantic
<wannabemonadist> ActionParsnip: wont use it because you dont have a stupid hybrid graphics card or won
<`Korvin> #derp will probably be about derp
<`Korvin> if it isn't add a #
<`Korvin> ##derp
<wannabemonadist> ... wont use it because its unsatisfactory
<legend> :X
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: both, i think its a nasty idea
<escott> morrigandsmith, when you try and install something what error do you get
<wannabemonadist> buying an alienware was the worst decision i made... and im not even a gamer
<ActionParsnip> wannabemonadist: and nvidia and amd have both stated they will not be supporting anything but windows with it, so I won't buy it
<morrigandsmith> escott, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<morrigandsmith> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<wannabemonadist> ActionParsnip: i know. thanks for the help, btw
<morrigandsmith> escott, only synaptic is running
<escott> morrigandsmith, so if no apt instances are running why not remove the lock and try again
<morrigandsmith> escott, how do I remove the lock? I have never had to deal with this before
<X5h4d0w> fuck this gay irc server, i dont want to fucking register
<escott> morrigandsmith, close synaptic. use ps aux | grep dpkg and ps aux | grep apt to verify nothing is running then sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<escott> `Korvin, escape with \
<`Korvin> I tried that escott
<`Korvin> grep "'\$" returned every line >.<
<`Korvin> what is the right escape balance?
<L3top> grep "\'\$"
<escott> `Korvin, you are getting into multiple escaping issues grep '\$' will do what you want so '\'\$' should work "'\$" doesn't fully escape shell expansion
<`Korvin> oh I see
<`Korvin> thanks escott
<escott> L3top, `Korvin it is the diff between echo "\$" and echo '\$' that is the problem
<morrigandsmith> escott, the dpkg config that hung on my is still showing as running
<escott> morrigandsmith, well if its hung not much you can do but kill it
<`Korvin> escott, grep -R '\'\$' ./ is waiting for more input, looks like the quote isn't being escaped -.-
<escott> morrigandsmith, sudo kill #### where ### was the pid of the dpkg instance
<escott> `Korvin, then use " but \\$
<escott> `Korvin, echo "'\\$" shows as '\$ which is what grep needs
<`Korvin> xD
<`Korvin> that did it
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | morrigandsmith
<ubottu> morrigandsmith: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<`Korvin> thanks
<ActionParsnip> yay ubottu is up
<cool_beans> Is there a light version of Ubuntu I can download while I'm still using Windows? By light version, I mean something that doesn't have to download things for an hour or so (because of my crappy internet connection) in order to set up things like languages (I really only need one language). I looked into setting up ubuntu from the "mini" version, but it too has to download quite a few things, which basically means I can't use my computer 
<SudoKing> you could try running a livecd
<morrigandsmith> ty ActionParsnip I will give that a try
<cool_beans> I need to do more than just access the internet though, haha.
<Jordan_U> escott: For future refernce, in bash the only "special" character in a single quoted string is another single quote. You can literally so '\' would be the literal string containing a backslash character.
<escott> Jordan_U, yeah i usually figure it out when i need to by trial and error
<Jordan_U> cool_beans: The mini.iso is the exact opposite of what you want. It downloads everything from the internet.
<nagarajan> hi there
<nagarajan> I am not getting GRUB while system starting
<Jordan_U> cool_beans: A standard Ubuntu Desktop iso can install with no internet connection at all. If it starts trying to download language packs hit cancel (or just never connect to the internet from the LiveCD during install).
<nagarajan> I am getting message as INPUT NOT SUPPORTED
<nagarajan> WHAT I HAVE TO DO FOR INITIATING GRUB ON MY COMPUTER
<qazokm> nagarajan, that means
<qazokm> your input is not supported
<Jordan_U> !caps | nagarajan
<ubottu> nagarajan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nagarajan> ok
<L3top> How did you get to this point nagarajan?
<cool_beans> jordan_U: I facepalmed :p Thanks!
<Jordan_U> cool_beans: You're welcome :)
<nirjhor> is there any PPA to install 3.2.6 kernel?
<w1jp> Hi I am using Ubuntu 11.10 on a Lenovo Thinkpad and every time I wake from sleep, my screen gets corrupted. Any ideas?
<lunitik> nirjhor: is there are particular feature in that kernel you need?
<lunitik> s/are/any/
<w1jp> no, it was just upgraded to that
<nirjhor> lunitik: yes, in this kernel my sound driver doesn't work properly
<w1jp> (or the lateset stable release when I installed it)
<nirjhor> lunitik: so, wanted to try my luck upgrading
<Jordan_U> qazokm: What exactly do you see when you try to boot? I assume that this "Input not supported" is actually an error message from your monitor.
<nirjhor> lunitik: so, is there any PPA? :)
<qazokm> Jordan_U, I see my keyboard
<Jordan_U> qazokm: That's not a terribly useful description. If you want support you'll have to do better than that.
<lunitik> nirjhor: no, you can build your own kernel though... debian provides kernel-package to make it a little easier, but I really don't recommend it... there is a wiki page for troubleshooting audio
<lunitik> !sound
<lunitik> !audio
<lunitik> ~audio
 * lunitik stops
<qazokm> Jordan_U, then I guess im not going to do any better! HOHOHO LOOK BEFORE YOU PING PEOPLE
<lunitik> nirjhor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 ... sound is such a frequent issue that it isn't worth it to trouble shoot in the channel
<lunitik> nirjhor: this is the corresponding wiki page, but the thread looks more helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nirjhor> lunitik: thanks man :)
<xtmobo> hello everyone.
<jameslord> what's wrong with vnc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/856166/
<xtmobo> i need help establishing a server to server connection with PHP and Java Server
<xtmobo> can anybpdy help?
<morrigandsmith> xtmobo, try in #ubuntuserver
<lunitik> jameslord: try doing 'touch /home/jack/.Xresources' then running it again
<morrigandsmith> xtmobo, they have helped me with a lot of server related stuff in there
<xtmobo> thanks let me try.
<ActionParsnip> nirjhor: we don't support kernels not intended for your release here
<ActionParsnip> nirjhor: there is a ppa but its not supported here
<nirjhor> ActionParsnip: yet, May I have the PPA?
 * lunitik mumbles something about not being able to find it being a hint
<ActionParsnip> nirjhor: check pm
<w1jp> help ctcp
<jameslord> lunitik ok now:)
<xtmobo> #ubuntuserver there is nobody available to chat.
<lunitik> nirjhor: Many more issues could arise using an unsupported kernel, I would really recommend troubleshooting your sound instead.
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Cab someone please explain why "grep "sntnc[0]" butcher.py" is not returning any lines? TIA!
<lunitik> xtmobo: #ubuntu-server
<jameslord> lunitik but there is still some problem , the remote window's headline seems broken:( buttons like close are not shown
<lunitik> jameslord: can you show a screenshot?
<Chipzzz> nimbiotics: you probably have to escape the "[" and "]"
<jameslord> lunitik the headline is black, no icon such as close x is shown:(
<nimbiotics> Chipzzz: THX
<Chipzzz> :-)
<lunitik> jameslord: http://imagebin.org/ throw the image there cuz it could be a few things from your description
<lunitik> Chipzzz: by escape he means do "sntnc\[0\]"
<Chipzzz> right
<Chipzzz> or else 'sntnc[0]'
<root1> Is there a reason people try and say you cannot customize gnome/unity? It seems pretty customizable to me
<lunitik> uhh, I meant to point that at nimbiotics
<nimbiotics> lunitik: I got it alreadym thx
<Chipzzz> lunitik: (not really sure about the second one, though)
<haylo> root1they just havent found the gui thats lets you change   everything
<lunitik> root1: take a look at something like openbox config options, or kde even... people don't like that Gnome is targeted at people who like clean interfaces and don't mind something like dconf
<haylo> but i still use openbox instead
<root1> lunitik: i see but what is wrong with a clean interface? especially one that you can tweak gui wise
<lunitik> Gnome is actually more customizable perhaps than KDE, for instance, but the configs are all hidden out of the general UI
<lunitik> root1: people call it 'dumbing down', it is just a generic complaint
<root1> lunitik: just download gnome-tweak and copy a folder into .themes and thats it lol even for a newbie
<cool_beans> Why are there so many different linux distributions like Debian, Ubuntu, Arch, etc.?
<cool_beans> What does Arch offer that Ubuntu does not, and vice versa? Is it a subjective thing?
<cool_beans> Are there objective reasons?
<lunitik> cool_beans: cuz people can make linux exactly what they want, and many want to show off what they made
<cool_beans> ahh
<cool_beans> Sigh.
<root1> lunitik: even for a newbie though, just copy a folder into .themes and download gnome-tweak and you're done
<Chipzzz> cool_beans: diffr'nt strokes for diffr'nt folks
<ActionParsnip> cool_beans: i'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic  this is suport only
<DropsOfSerenity> cool_beans, a faster system, custom tailored to your own needs, no bloat
<cool_beans> Perfect, sorry bout that!
<cool_beans> I'll ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<root1> sorry lagging or something
<ActionParsnip> DropsOfSerenity: you can get that with ubuntu-minimal
<DropsOfSerenity> ActionParsnip, not vanilla packages
<ActionParsnip> DropsOfSerenity: sure, install minimal then install openbox and slim, no bloat
<lunitik> ActionParsnip: vanilla means what upstream released... on debian systems there are a lot of patches and the like because debian likes to do things their way
<DropsOfSerenity> ActionParsnip, i'm saying the packages on arch are vanilla (no patches applied) and are more up to date, you can get essentially the same system in both, i'm just saying what the differences are.
<kabiigon> does any know about usb 3
<jameslord> lunitik dude, see this pic http://i.imgur.com/JQMtw.png
<lunitik> Arch is still pretty patch-happy though, their fs is quite different to others
<mi3> HI!
<ActionParsnip> if you want full customizability, use gentoo
<lunitik> or funtoo
<cool_beans> what does "patch-happy" mean?
<cool_beans> they patch things a lot?
<cool_beans> Why is that a bad thing?
<lunitik> jameslord: eeek, see, I thought the whole bar was gone... I'm not sure what could have happened there, sorry
<DropsOfSerenity> arch's package manager is faster, even for binaries, and they have more community support than gentoo atm, gentoo is still the best for compiling your own USE flags, but arch would probably be the best choice for a binary distro of that philosophy.
<lunitik> cool_beans: its not, but it isn't vanilla when you patch...
<mi3> can you suggest me how can I open image files in picasa photo viewer by default instead of gnome image viewer?
<cool_beans> ahhh
<kabiigon> did you try picasa /pat/to/file
<mi3> ?
<lunitik> This really isn't a discussion for #ubuntu
<Chipzzz> mi3: open the properties for the file type you want to change, go to the 'open with' section, and change it
<kabiigon> i need some usb 3 hel
<kabiigon> p
<kabiigon> am i in the right place
<mi3> Chipzzz there is no option of picasa photo viewer!
<Chipzzz> mi3: no, you have to do it for each file type (.jpg, gif, etc)... just open the properties box for any file of the given type & change it there
<ActionParsnip> kabiigon: not sure usb3 is in the kernel yet. I'd ask in #ubuntu+1 to see if its in the precise kernel
<Chipzzz> mi3: for example, put a jpg on your desktop, right click on it, select properties, and change which program opens it... done for all jpg's
<mi3> Chipzzz give me the command to open that file from picasa cos i dont have that option
<Chipzzz> k... hang on
<kabiigon> mi3, either picasa or picasa web
<mi3> picasa kabligon
<kabiigon> im taling about the command
<Chipzzz> mi3: under your choices, there's a button marked "Show other applications".. click that
<Chipzzz> mi3: picasa should be in that list
<somethinginteres> weird problem just arose. Holding down my backspace key does nothing. If I press it over and over per char I want to delete it works
<mi3> Chipzzz I right click on the png/jpg file then select open with other application, then there is no option for picasa however there is custom command option so i guess there must be a command to open it via picasa can you suggest me that command?
<Chipzzz> mi3: "select open with other application" is different from opening the properties box, selecting the "open with" tab and clicking the "Show other applications" button
<Chipzzz> mi3: ;-)
<mi3> yeah yeah i mean open with then open with>other applications
<mi3> :)
<Chipzzz> picasa isn't in that list either?!?
<mi3> no it isn,t Chipzzz
<Chipzzz> :-(
<mi3> sorry *isn't
<mi3> I am asking you 4 the command Chipzzz provide me the custom  command
<Chipzzz> mi3: the command would be /path/to/picasa %u ... to find the full path to picasa just type "which picasa"
<spridel> hi, i can't seem to access a specific site from FF in ubuntu 10.04, but chromium it works fine, as well as on my other computers.  any ideas?
<mi3> ok let me try that
<mi3> where are picasa settings stored in ubuntu Chipzzz?
<Chipzzz> spridel: a popup blocker or noscript suggest themselves as possibilities
<Chipzzz> mi3: i don't have it installed, but i'd expect them to be in .config/picasa
<mi3> its not there, is it in /usr/bin?
<Chipzzz> mi3: sorry ~/.config/picasa
<harsh343> how to kill program in ubuntu
<harsh343> ?
<harsh343> I want to kill libre office
<T_H_X> harsh343: xkill   or kill from term
<mi3> picasa folder is not there in .config folder Chipzzz
<Chipzzz> htop also does a nice job
<harsh343> office not responding right now T_H_X
<harsh343> yes xkill
<harsh343> just hung up
<Chipzzz> mi3: you're sure it's installed?
<zykotick9> harsh343: xkill is "weak".  You could probably use "killall soffice.bin" from terminal.
<mi3> it is installed Chipzzz i just edited one of the images with that a few moments ago!
<harsh343> zykotick9, what i can do ?
<harsh343> how ?
<L3top> ps aux | grep libre
<L3top> killall -9 whatreturned
<zykotick9> harsh343: from a terminal run "killall soffice.bin"
<harsh343> zykotick9, excellent works thanks dear
<spridel> Chipzzz: thanks, looks like i'll add them in one by one and see which one breaks the page, interestingly enough it is only one site
<Chipzzz> mi3: google tells me they're in ~/.google/picasa
<mi3> Chipzzz: i got that folder now?
<Chipzzz> spridel: good luck :-)
<spridel> Chipzzz: interesting it is HTTPS everywhere
<jameslord> hell
<Chipzzz> mi3: that was for an installation running under wine... is your running native or under wine?
<mi3> its native
<Chipzzz> spridel: that is interesting... which site?
<spridel> backtrack-linux.org
<mi3> google itself has developed picasa on wine  thats why the deb file is a little big
<mi3> google itself has developed picasa on wine  thats why the deb file is a little big Chipzzz
<Chipzzz> mi3: you could try "locate picasa | less" and find them :-)
<L3top> mi3 you could try dpkg -L picasa | grep conf
<L3top> or dpkg -L picasa | grep oogle
<Chipzzz> or that... :-)
<L3top> or just look at the whole list from dpkg -L picasa for something that seems logical
<mi3> its in a folder called /opt/google
<mi3> its in a folder called /opt/google/picasa/3.0
<L3top> nice... locate is more complete... thanks Chipzzz
<Chipzzz> spridel: backtrack-linux.org looks good in my firefox with noscript blocking lots of stuff... i don't have chrome installed, though... sorry
<spridel> Chipzzz: no worries, think it is interesting that a security disto's site is breaking on SSL handling
<Chipzzz> lol... it is :-)
<Etherael1> I just installed oneiric, I absolutely *despise* unity and what has happened to the grid plugin in compiz (https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820) Is there an alternative desktop environment that isn't quite so utterly broken?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Confirmed]
<spridel> i'm pinged those guys, it could be that i have a bad certificate in FF(always possible)
<theadmin> Etherael1: XFCE, Gnome Shell, Gnome Fallback, KDE, LXDE...
<Etherael1> Can I just rebuild compiz from source and use that and then it won't be so completely screwed?
<jschall> so, on my kubuntu laptop, the regulatory domain on my wifi was set to 00, instead of US... i set it to US using "iw reg set US" but will this change be permanent? if not, how do i make it permanent? shouldn't kubuntu be setting it correctly based on the time zone i select?
<mi3> Chipzzz, how long are there ? i will be back in 20? can you hang on?
<spridel> Chipzzz: thanks again.
<Chipzzz> Etherael1: i gather gnome 3 runs nicely on oneiric, but i'm running it with unity and cairo-dock & like it a lot :-)
<Etherael1> What DE is least likely to be broken in future distributions because of ubuntu's continuing pandering to the lowest common denominators?
<Chipzzz> mi3: i'll pribably be hanging around...
<Chipzzz> sprindel: my pleasure
<theadmin> Etherael1: XFCE hardly ever changes. It also is a lot similar to Gnome2. If you're a fan of that, try it
<cisers> http://pastie.org/3452936
<Jordan_U> Etherael1: Please keep the ranting out of your support questions. You don't need to compile compiz from source to use it without Unity. Unity is a compiz plugin, you can disable / remove it if you want.
<rymate1234> ^
<Etherael1> Jordan_U: The grid plugin is still useless due to the previously pasted change.
<possible1994> What command do I use in fdisk to make /dev/sda have a partition start at sector 512?
<Etherael1> and it was a huge part of the way I used to use compiz.
<Etherael1> and by the amount of complaints on that ticket, a lot of other people too.
<cisers> http://pastie.org/3452937
<acidrain> what ever happened to the good ole days where u setup an ftp server and it just worked lol
<possible1994> Is there any easy way to optimize my SSD for ubuntu, or am I going to have to read about 10 tutorials and extract the applicable information due to dates of posting?
<Etherael1> I don't even know there is anything else like that available in linux *aside* from the non canonical modified version of compiz grid
<acidrain> in ubuntu, is it possible to setup a symbolic link that goes to a directory that has certain permissions. but that sym link has ftp permissions, and is able to access files in the other directory?
<CFHowlett> cisers if you have an ubuntu support query, ask.  Otherwise, stop spamming.
<linus> On 11.04 in which file are the screen resolution settingw recorded?
<theadmin> Etherael1: If you don't like how Ubuntu is, switch, that's what I say. Though up to you of course.
<Jordan_U> acidrain: Symbolic links cannot in any way affect the permissions of their target, if that is what you're asking.
<Chipzzz> acidrain: you mean a link with different properties than the folder to which it's linked?
<acidrain> Chipzzz: yes
<Etherael1> theadmin: I like the reliability of the core and the general strength with which it is put together, the changes in oneiric from a user experience perspective speaking as someone who has actually used a computer before though are utterly devastating.
<Chipzzz> interesting question...
<acidrain> thanks. i would like to setup an ftp server, but i dont want to change permissions on all of these files. though i could do it with a 1 line command
<Chipzzz> acidrain: off the top of my head, i would think not, but i could be wrong
<linus> @Etherael1 a window manager rewrite that puts most of the load on the gpu was a great advancement. and I think the user experience is a good start in a new and more productive direction
<Etherael1> @linus, sure, no objection to compositing / acceleration, no real objection even to having a beginner UX that is aimed at people who don't know how to use computers, but breaking a keyboard shortcut plugin at the same time, which let's face facts, idiot users will never even touch, what's the rationale for that?
<Chipzzz> acidrain: generally, it's done by making an ftp user & group... setting the file permissions accordingly
<xtmobo> is there any other way of communicating using cURL without POST method?
<theadmin> Etherael1: Could you pm me?
<linus> which keyboard shortcut are you refering to? I think all mine still work
<Chipzzz> xtmobo: curl is highly configurable... type "man curl" to see them all
<linus> And I dont think it is just aimed at newbie. The incorporation of the gnome-do like app launching and displaying of most recent files could deffinitly increase productivity for all users.\
<dnivra> hello I'm using kubuntu 11.10 and have a weird issue. I'm trying to use 'jdb' and I get this output. why does this happen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/856200/
<Etherael1> linus kp+4 / 6 in compiz used to resize windows to 1/3 1/2 2/3 of the screen, it now just does 1/2.
<Etherael1> linus: it was done on purpose https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820 for some totally inexplicable reason.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Confirmed]
<dnivra> installing openjdk-6-jdk solves the issue.
<jschall> so, on my kubuntu laptop, the regulatory domain on my wifi was set to 00, instead of US... i set it to US using "iw reg set US" but will this change be permanent? if not, how do i make it permanent? shouldn't kubuntu be setting it correctly based on the time zone i select?
<possible1994> If I only make one partition on my SSD, doesn't that automatically make it aligned, since gparted makes the start sector 1mb, which is divisible by 512?
<Chipzzz> possible1994: you'll probably save yourself some trouble later on if you make separate partitions for "/" and "/home"
<ActionParsnip> possible1994: if you are using SSD, I suggest you put your web browser cache in tempfs
<linus> where are the settings from display settings saved?
<possible1994> ActionParsnip, I put a few dir's in tempfs, and changed to the noop scheduler
<possible1994> I would love to make sure my SSD were aligned properly
<ActionParsnip> possible1994: adding the mount option:  noatime   can help too
<possible1994> Yes I did that, and discard to enable TRIM
<ActionParsnip> possible1994: moving stuff to tempfs in general is good, less access to slow HDDs
<Chipzzz> possible1994: take a look at it in "disk utiity"
<possible1994> ActionParsnip, If I had a lot of ram, what would prevent me from mounting / to RAM at boot?
<ActionParsnip> possible1994: you can, its how the liveCD works
<possible1994> Well, not most livecd's
<possible1994> It seems to me, that with a lot of ram, and a decent Sata3 SSD, it would be extremely fast to mount everything to ram from the SSD at boot
<ActionParsnip> possible1994: i tried to do it myself, you'd need to rebuild initramfs at shutdown to put the changes back on the drive
<possible1994> ActionParsnip, can gparted be used to align my SSD properly, or do I need to use something more flexible like fdisk?
<cdj> *sigh* why do I always keep losing my flash drives... I swear it was on the table a minute before
<mi3> hi Chipzzz you there?
<mi3> ohh he left, can someone suggest how can I open my png/jpg files with picasa photo viewer instead of gnome image viewer?
<cisers> http://pastie.org/2708457
<CFHowlett> mi3    system>preferences>preferred applications
<CFHowlett> cisers   please stop
<Blue1> I can't get ubuntu to properly display foreign characters like japanese.  How can I fix this?
<DropsOfSerenity> mi3, right click properties -> open with -> set as default, if it's not there show other applications
<Blue1> CFHowlett: he's doint this on #debian as well
<ActionParsnip> possible1994: not sure, i've alwas used platter based drives
<CFHowlett> Blue1    my vote is kick - but I'm not a mod...
<Blue1> CFHowlett: ditto
<zykotick9> Blue1: and you, you're having the same issue on both debian and ubuntu
<Blue1> zykotick9: yes
<mi3> CFHowlett tried that option but it directly opens picasa gallery instead of photo viewer , DropsOfSerenity, I looked into that option 1st but that option is not there
<possible1994> ActionParsnip,  You should get an SSD, it makes an incredible difference, but I know you knew that. I'm out anyway take care.
 * CFHowlett *adds cisers to "ignore" for eternity"*
<linus> where are the settings from display settings saved?
<linus> there is no more xorg.conf
<DropsOfSerenity> mi3, you are using unity 11.10?
<linus> the settings the xrandr load on startup have to be saved somewhere
<zykotick9> linus: no xorg.conf "by default"
<ActionParsnip> yeah, my web browsing will be so much different considering its all in RAM which is faster than SSD. Go figure
<bobo37773> linus: just create one
<Blue1> pc205-net193.mgmt.ucalgary.ca/136.159.193.205
<linus> I know there is no xorg.conf by default.
<ActionParsnip> linus: if xorg.conf exists, it will be obeyed
<linus> so when you change the settings where are they saved?
<L3top> xorg -config I think... but you want to just know how it is working now?
<L3top> might be --config
<L3top> cant remember
<linus> there is no xorg.conf
<linus> you dont need it
<ActionParsnip> linus: there can be
<ActionParsnip> linus: I do
<mi3> DropsOfSerenit, I use natty [gnome classic, no effects]
 * L3top definitely needs it
<L3top> lol
<ActionParsnip> linus: if your monitor doesn't play nice then you will need one to tell the display how to use the hardware
<linus> ok if you are using a propritary driver you need it
<ActionParsnip> linus: yes proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> linus: "06:42 < linus> you dont need it"
<linus> I just want to change the settings xrandr runs when you start a session
<CFHowlett> blue1 you wanted kanji characters ??
<ActionParsnip> linus: my screen sets DPI at something silly like 2000 x 2000 at 1940x1024 res, makes the text HUGE and the windows controls teeny tiny, so I NEED xorg.conf to set the DPI to someting sane so I can use the OS
<L3top> locate xrander ?
<ActionParsnip> xrandr
<fAz4> where can i check libre office log files ?
<L3top> yes
<L3top> ty
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: possibly in ~/.libreoffice  someplace
<Blue1> CFHowlett: yes
<mi3> CFHowlett any suggestions?
<Blue1> CFHowlett: fwiw - I report cisers to the admin contacts at ucalgary
<CFHowlett> Blue1   see http://paste.ubuntu.com/856225/
<fAz4> ubuntu logouts while working in libreoffice !!!!
<fAz4> im in 11.04
<CFHowlett> mi3 suggestions for what?
<bobo37773> fAz4: Does X crash?
<bobo37773> fAz4: Just look at xorg log
<L3top> might look around in /var/log fAz4
<cisers> Who is cisers?
<fAz4> ok
<mi3> suggestions for opening jpg files in picasa instead of default image viewer?
<bobo37773> fAz4: maybe even dmesg
<fAz4> bobo37773: didnt found anything on dmesg
<urfr332gO> cisers, you lost yourself. :)
<bobo37773> fAz4: you mean nothing at all?
<CFHowlett> mi3   ah - right.  My suggestion didn't pan out.  Sorry.  Looking into it.
<zykotick9> mi3: does picasa except filenames?  from a terminal can you run "picasa /path/to/file"?
<fAz4>  bobo37773: no, about crashes
<bobo37773> fAz4: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CFHowlett> mi3 try looking at properties on your jpg and set the opening program to picasa?
<shan> hi
<shan> 各位好
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: try closing all libreoffice apps, renaming ~/.libreoffice and retrying the app
<shan> 有中国的么？
<shan> 呵呵
<CFHowlett> !cn|shan
<ubottu> shan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<shan> ok
<mi3> wait let me try that
<fAz4> ActionParsnip: just while scaling the images, it crashes
<shan> thank you
<shan> !cn|shan
<ubottu> shan, please see my private message
<Blue1> CFHowlett: yeah the message about the chinese channel looks like dominoes with numbers just now.
<shan> how to
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: if you make a new ubuntu user, is it the same?
<CFHowlett> Blue1   so my suggestion didn't work?
<mi3> ohh man it opens the picasa suite instead of the image viewer CFHowlett!
<rymate1234> shan, copy /join #ubuntu-cn into text box
<Blue1> CFHowlett: I missed the suggestion.  let me scroll back.
<CFHowlett> Blue1   fwiw, at least in irc, I see the chinese characters.
<fAz4> ActionParsnip: yeah, i dont know where find crashes log !
<shan> thanks rymate1234
<CFHowlett> Blue1   http://paste.ubuntu.com/856225/
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: which libreoffice version and which release?
<bobo37773> fAz4: Test with a non compositing (less compositing) window manager if you can. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<fAz4> ActionParsnip: 11.04  , LibreOffice 3.3.2
<fAz4> im on gnome classic with no effect
<bobo37773> fAz4: hmm metacity? no compiz or anything?
<fAz4> nothing
<mi3> fAz4, have you tried updating your office suite?
<Blue1> CFHowlett: installing now
<fAz4> mi3: in fact i want to know the reason than solving it !
<fAz4> logging out is odd !!
<bobo37773> fAz4: Did you look at your xorg log
<fAz4>  fAz4:  i'll post it
<mi3> does it crash while opening a specific file or just opening a blank document? fAz4
<ranjan> Hi all, anyone here sucessfully using any of the Linux Distro with HP dv4-3015tx with Raedon and Intel Hybrid Graphics technology
<fAz4> mi3:  just on scaling images
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: could try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Blue1> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Blue1> CFHowlett: works great@!  日本語の場合は
<CFHowlett> Blue1    looks like kanji to me and I added no software to my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: amd have said they will not be supporting anything but windows
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: could try ironhide
<curiousx> aloha
<Blue1> CFHowlett: I will add that to pkill-9.com and properly credit you.
<curiousx> i have a problem =P
<bobo37773> fAz4: May be related to java. I have had quite a few java related crashes in the past
<bobo37773> curiousx: Tell us
<rymate1234> ActionParsnip: where did they say that? D:
<CFHowlett> Blue1   sent you a PM special
<fAz4> bobo37773: not sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/856232/
<ajnabicancer> Hi
<Blue1> CFHowlett: loved it thanks
<ajnabicancer> i need help
<CFHowlett> blue1 no worries mate
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: "http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjM3Mw"
<mi3> umm CFHowlett?
<Blue1> me thinks he is gone
<CFHowlett> mi3   yes still no solution to that
<curiousx> i tried to install the nfs server but no succes, and now i uninstalled it but the nfs modules still loading at boot start =(
<ajnabicancer> Can i get some help here about "signal out of range" after installing Nvidia drivers
<ajnabicancer> Anyone????....
<rymate1234> olol
<mi3> ok, will need to stay with the default viewer then but thanks for the time
<curiousx> y blacklist them in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mi3> ok, will need to stay with the default viewer then but thanks for the time CFHowlett
<ranjan> ActionParsnip: ironhide ? what is that?
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: go find out
<ajnabicancer> Can i get some help here about "signal out of range" after installing Nvidia drivers
<curiousx> and i remove any start up link doing: update-rc.d -f nfs-kernel-server remove but the same =P
<CFHowlett> mi3 sorry we couldn't config that the  way you wanted
<ajnabicancer> Ubuntu
<bobo37773> fAz4: Nothing that jumps at me there. Which java are you running? Go into the options of libreoffice and disable java completely and see if that avoids the crash
<curiousx> any idea ?
<mi3> its ok CFHowlett maybe image viewer is good for me [for now] thanks for your  time
<CFHowlett> mi3 have fun/be safe
<mi3> yeah thanks
<ActionParsnip> bobo37773: a good point :)
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: could disable java, see if it helps
<ajnabicancer> CFHowlett: Can i get some help about "signal out of range" after installing Nvidia drivers
<fAz4> bobo37773:  ok, thanks for help
<bobo37773> ActionParsnip: Yeah java was crashing my openbox for the longest time
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: I always disable java in libreoffice as well as give it more ram to work with
<ActionParsnip> bobo37773: <3 openbox
<fAz4> i'll check that
<curiousx> ActionParsnip: i <3 fluxbox =)
<bobo37773> ActionParsnip: Yeah I tried to get away a few times. Looks like I am bonded to it now haha
<ajnabicancer> Can i get some help here about "signal out of range" after installing Nvidia drivers
<bobo37773> fAz4: Try it and let us know
<ActionParsnip> ajnabicancer: you may need to run:  nvidia-xconfig    in root recovery mode
<curiousx> i like puupy with fluxbox v2 here my own screenshots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851048/
<`Korvin> how can I define the file name in grep
<`Korvin> I'm trying to only search php files
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png my lxde config
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: i actually run that command
<CFHowlett> ajnabicancer   sorry, IDK enough about configuring video to be of any help with synch issues.
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: find -iname "*.php" -exec grep foo {} \;
<bobo37773> curiousx: There is a tool called "rconf" (think thats what its called). That is what I used to use in debian. See if it shows up in that tool
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: Let me tell you what i did, Bcoz i'm newbie.
<curiousx> or... have any of you nfs working properly ? i follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto but nothing =(
<ActionParsnip> ajnabicancer: k
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, it's --include=*.php
<CFHowlett> ActionParsnip   looks good...
<curiousx> ActionParsnip: ill see it
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: if grep can do it, why not :)
<curiousx> bobo37773: rconf ? mmm... il see it thank
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: after installing Nvidia drivers i got error of signals out of range then i tried some commands to get it back to normal mode. i installed Startup manager and try a trick ALT+CTRL - or + to change resolution
<bobo37773> curiousx: Yeah I needed something easy when building a guiless os for someone a while back. It works well. ncurses if I remember right
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: Then some editing in lines "grub_cmdline_linux=nomodeset".........blah blah :)
<ajnabicancer> sudo update grub
<zykotick9> bobo37773: curiousx it's rcconf - but i don't know if you should be using that with ubuntu
<curiousx> oh! thanks, yeah! i'd see a tool gui based and its PPA but i dont remember where xD
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: i run this command Nvidia-xconfig and it made a backup file.
<bobo37773> curiousx: There is one called "bum" boot up manager too.
<ActionParsnip> ajnabicancer: fine, run:  reboot    does it help
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: Nope
<curiousx> i think the all issue is due to my 3.2.5 kernel =(: Linux bt 3.2.5-030205-generic-pae #201202061401 SMP Mon Feb 6 19:19:46 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> ajnabicancer: press CTRL+ALT+F1, do you get a prompt
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: 3,2 kernel is not supported here
<ajnabicancer> no i didn't try that
<linus> ~/.config/monitors.xml
<curiousx> ActionParsnip: ups! i didnt know it =P
<curiousx> anyway thanks bobo37773 if i find the tool that i was writing about i'll tell ya xD
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: using precise?
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: do i need to try CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<curiousx> nop, usin 10.4 Backtrack... yep i know BT is not supported here xD
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: right again, the kernel isn't suitable for Lucid either
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: if you know its not supported here, why ask..
<bobo37773> curiousx: So you are trying to set up a file server on a root box?
<ActionParsnip> ajnabicancer: wait a little while after you see the messsage and then press it
<curiousx> bobo37773: yes
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: backtrack is NOT for daily use, its a network tool. Its not for web browsing and checking your emails withj
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's not really what it's for... it's for pentetration testing.
<bobo37773> curiousx: so whats the problem? should work fine.
<theadmin> Either way, curiousx, backtrack support is in #backtrack-linux not here
<curiousx> ActionParsnip i dont agree at all, its comes with a los of servers preinstalled but... maybe you rights xD
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: does "its a network tool" not cover that?
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: either way, its not supported here
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, oh, wait, I didn't notice the "NOT for web browsing" (the not part), sorry
<curiousx> bobo37773: i dont know why but "nfs-kernel-server" dosent install properly, its say dpkg return code 1
<curiousx> and i installed via offical repositories, not PPA or .deb, that the strange
<curiousx> iand when i do "sudo service nfs-kernel-server start" it never start up, its say "failed"
<bobo37773> curiousx: yeah not sure. I will never use backtrack again probably. There is a good change it is backtrack specific as they do many tweaks to the system. You may want to ask on there irc ir maybe even forums
<curiousx> i google it but no wey
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: bro, i used CTRL+ALT+F1 and it sure went to @ubuntu$
<bobo37773> curiousx: chance*
<NyLes> how to downgrade kernel?
<ActionParsnip> NyLes: hold shift at boot and choose the older kernel
<urfr332gO> NyLes, you only have one what do you actually mean?
<ActionParsnip> ajnabicancer: ok then you can run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log     and see what is going on.
<curiousx> bobo37773: yeah! good idea, but its not issue related to BT, when i google it the issue, i found the same issue on Debian, but i'll check no BT channel and forum
<ActionParsnip> urfr332gO: probably has a few, the old kernels are not removed during upgrades
<Lynx_> Hi all! Where can PATH be set globally, except for /etc/profile and /etc/environment? I installed some software that changed the PATH, but I can't find out where it's set.
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: i actually don't know what is going on & can'
<theadmin> Lynx_: /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: i actually don't know what is going on & can't figure it.
<ActionParsnip> Lynx_: did it add it in ~/.bashrc ?
<bobo37773> NyLes: is the older version you want in the repos? why do you want to downgrade anyways?
<ActionParsnip> ajnabicancer: just look for (ww) and (EE)
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, thats what I was thinking or they actually want one out of the distro.
<curiousx> i found on Debian a solution installing "rcpbind" instead of "portmap"
<riad_shourov> hello... i've installed ubuntu 11.10 from command line install in alternate-cd. then i installed xorg manually with apt-get . but i cannot boot through grub without the recovery mode.what should i do?
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: Can i run those command without restarting my pc. i mean can i run it through xp
<curiousx> they say that portmap doesent support ipv6 but, thanks time to google angain xD
<NyLes> urfr332gO: i don't understand your question..
<bobo37773> curiousx: yeah maybe. also check your version in the repos and see if can build a newer version
<NyLes> bobo37773: because i want to install a ppa that requires 2.6.32-34 kernel and mine has 2.6.32.-38
<curiousx> i'll do bobo37773 =)
<bobo37773> NyLes: What is the ppa?
<urfr332gO> NyLes, you want a kernel not installed in the release or just a earlier one still on the computer?
<ajnabicancer> ActionParsnip: Can i check that log with in the windows
<zykotick9> !ppa | bobo37773
<ubottu> bobo37773: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<NyLes> bobo37773: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<NyLes> urfr332gO: i don't know when i install ubuntu 10.04 the kernel is alread 2.6.32-38..
<bobo37773> zykotick9: Thanks. I meant specifically the ppa in question though.
<zykotick9> bobo37773: sorry, saw "what is a" vs. what you really wrong "what is the"
<bobo37773> zykotick9: No worries. I get it
<urfr332gO> NyLes, so what do you mean by download a kernel is the actual question?
<urfr332gO> NyLes, I meant downgrade
<NyLes> urfr332gO: yeah.. from 32-38 to 32-34..
<urfr332gO> NyLes, why?
<Lynx_> theadmin: no, it's not there either, weird.
<bobo37773> NyLes: What is the program or feature that you need? Are you having audio problems?
<theadmin> Lynx_: Hm... No idea honestly >.<
<i_is_broke> ok how do i get this netgear wireless usb adapter to work with 11.10. its the bcm43231 chipset.
<NyLes> urfr332gO: because the ppa i want to install this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa linux-alsa-driver-modules
<NyLes> bobo37773: yeah for 4 days already :D
<zykotick9> !broadcom | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<curiousx> cya thank, brb
<urfr332gO> NyLes, you miss this on the ppa  NyLes>
<bobo37773> NyLes: Hmm. Have you tryed updating your kernel instead of downgrading and seeing if maybe the alsa modules you need are built into a newer version
<urfr332gO> NyLes, linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.38 20 weeks ago
<NyLes> urfr332gO: so i cant downlaod it anymore?
<urfr332gO> NyLes, I see with a quick look builds for precise I didn't look at what exactlt.
<NyLes> bobo37773: ok upgrading is fine as long as the sound will work :/
<urfr332gO> NyLes, no that a build was made 20 weeks ago.
<bobo37773> NyLes: Is that something you tried already?
<bobo37773> NyLes: does alsa pick up your sound card at all?
<NyLes> bobo37773: yeah i think. i tried every article i see but none seems to solve my problem..
<NyLes> bobo37773: aplay -l results with no soundcards found,
<NyLes> bobo37773: but in puppy linux it works smoothly..
<bobo37773> NyLes: What are the kernel version differences between the two?
<bobo37773> NyLes: Did you try alsaconf ?
<NyLes> bobo37773: hmmm, with puppy and ubuntu?
<bobo37773> NyLes: yeah
<NyLes> bobo37773: alsaconf command not found.. ahhh, i don't know? i think it has something to do with how the modules  are compiled..
<ajnabicancer> I need help "signal out of range"
<bobo37773> NyLes: hmm. You may want to compare your module blacklist settings between the two as well
<humungulous> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NyLes> bobo37773: yeah i've done that, nothing is different, one thing different is every boot, ubuntu shows ALSA intel8x0 codec_ready: codec is not ready [0x300000]
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: Did you look at your xorg.conf to make sure it is set up right?
<ajnabicancer> bobo37773: i don't know anything? how to do that
<totesmuhgoats> ajnabicancer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: Do you have a file located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: What kind of video card do you have?
<ajnabicancer> bobo37773: i can't get to that file
<ajnabicancer> bobo37773: Nvidia
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: Are you using the closed source drivers?
<L3top> which nvidia card/chipset?
<ajnabicancer> i am using ubuntu
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: if you run -->   sudo nvidia-settings     from a terminal does it open a program
<L3top> lspci | grep -i vga
<ajnabicancer> yes it does
<Paijo> Ajnabicancer, tell your vga card spec.
<L3top> sorry...
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: ok can you create the settings you want there?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Did you install the proprietary driver or are you using the default nouveau?
<ajnabicancer> I installed nvidia-173
<bobo37773> soreau: he is using proprietary
<soreau> bobo37773: How do you know that?
<bobo37773> soreau: Because he has nvidia-settings application
<ajnabicancer> i did installed the drivers and not using Nouveau
<soreau> ajnabicancer: So what's the problem?
<brkolog>  anyone knows how to see what directory vsftpd uses as root?
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: second tab down called "X server display configuration"
<humungulous> brkolog: by default /etc/vsftpd.conf
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: Make your changes and then click the "Save to X configuration file" button. Then reboot. See if that works. It will create an xorg for you
<humungulous> brkolog: by default (it would be set within) /etc/vsftpd.conf
<brkolog> humungulous: thanks, I'll look again, didn't find it in that file before
<trishxo> how to always run a program in the terminal? (downloaded world of goo, can only play if started in the terminal.
<chown_> i just got started to using ubuntu, is there a wayi find my apps? and could sort of group them all together, like shortcuts on desktop?
<theadmin> trishxo: gnome-terminal -e '/path/to/program'
<bobo37773> trishxo: try using cd in your scipt to launch it
<humungulous> brkolog: it's probably going to be /var/ftp/
<chown_> Or if there is a folder where they stay... i dunno. I just want to look at them cuz i dont know their names yet
<ajnabicancer> bobo3773: how to make changes
<cdj> bleh, compiz crashed twice in 2 hours on precise
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: Are your monitors detected?
<humungulous> chown_: poke around in /bin/ and /usr/bin/
<trishxo> bobo37773: how do i do that? lol
<chown_> humungulous: ty man i didnt even know where to start
<bobo37773> trishxo: would you like to have a shortcut for your program? like a script or something?
<brkolog> humungulous: I'll try that too
<L3top> chown_: which is helpful to find programs, eg: which firefox
<ajnabicancer> bobo3773: ubuntu was running ok. once i installed drivers i faced resolution drivers, then with someone guide i reinstalled drivers again and the issue is now "signal not found" H:95khz v:60hz
<humungulous> brkolog: actually https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html says it's /home/ftp/
<NyLes> bobo37773: are ALSA and OSS different?
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: Use nvidia settings to change settings and then save to x config file
<trishxo> bobo37773: ok, i downloaded world of goo game, there was no installation, i just downloaded the tar file, did a couple command, and the game opened from command. there is a script to start to game in the file.
<bobo37773> NyLes: Yes they are. There is an alsa-oss package though or something similar
<urfr332gO> theadmin, had to reboot
<trishxo> bobo37773: opened from the terminal*
<L3top> ajnabicancer: just curious... what lead you to download 175?
<chown_> L3top: i mean, if i know the name of the program it gets easy cuz i just hit super and start typing. The problem is if want to look for some function like vnc thing, and i dont know what to type... u know, so i have to get familiar with the applications first
<bobo37773> trishxo: do you run it like this --> ./worldgoo
<trishxo> no, didnt know how to run it lol
<brkolog> humungulous: It didn't create the directory,
<trishxo> no option to run in terminal.
<humungulous> chown_: unix is a vast ecosystem
<trishxo> i had a longer command to run it
<trishxo> bobo:37773 ^... that had that command at the end
<L3top> chown_: by all means poke around... I was just saying if you are looking for places to look... which will show you where things live, and from there you can see other things that live there
<humungulous> brkolog: you can always create it yourself and change it to whatever you want, i suppose
<Jordan_U> trishxo: Why not install World of Goo from Ubuntu Software Center?
<brkolog> humungulous: local access worked but another machine didn't list any files, I'll try again
<bobo37773> trishxo: this^^
<brkolog> humungulous: yes, I did create i
<NyLes> bobo37773: do you think using oss instead of alsa will solve my problem?
<brkolog> humungulous: maybe it's the client (explorer)
<bobo37773> NyLes: hard to say. I doubt it. How old is your soundcard / computer?
<bobo37773> NyLes: did you compare the module blacklist / kernel version difference beteen puppy and ubuntu? What was the results
<humungulous> brkolog: absent some (mis)configuration you should see the same dir contents ftping in with the same credentials from any posture
<onasis> need some help installing chameleon on ubuntu please anyone?
<onasis> need to boot osx on legacy kernel
<NyLes> bobo37773: more than 10 years old, soundcard is Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 05)
<onasis> grub doesnt accept kernel commands for osx
<NyLes> bobo37773: they are the same, nothing is different, even the punctuations..
<Jordan_U> onasis: We don't support hackintoshing here, sorry.
<ajnabicancer> What the solution?
<bobo37773> NyLes: Do you have alsa-utils installed?
<onasis> im not asking about hackintosh
<onasis> im asking about installing chameleon on ubuntu
<ajnabicancer> I cannot get into ubuntu, but i only now can get into terminal via CTRL+ALT+F1
<Jordan_U> onasis: That's the only reason I know of to use chamaelion. Either way, chameleon is not in the Ubuntu repositories, maybe you can get support through chameleon's support venues.
<NyLes> bobo37773: how will i know?
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: from creating an xorg?
<bobo37773> NyLes: Look in your repos and see if its installed. Software center apt whatever
<ajnabicancer> bobo37773: plz tell me the commands, so i can get some solution?
<onasis> ok well fair enough
<bobo37773> ajnabicancer: try this:     sudo nvidia-xconfig      then reboot
<NyLes> bobo37773: ok i have it..
<bobo37773> NyLes: it was installed already?
<NyLes> bobo37773: yeah...
<curiousx> bobo37773: look what i found: http://meiga.igalia.com/ xD i'll try it
<NyLes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<brkolog> humungulous: I tried filezilla there and it listed the files but it uses my home folder in ubuntu as root it seems. had the same issue using pureadmin as ftp server.
<bobo37773> NyLes: What about alsa-base
<humungulous> brkolog: what do you want it to use
<bobo37773> curiousx: very cool. glad you figured it out
<NyLes> bobo37773: i have it too..
<curiousx> and if someones liks online radio in 4 minutes www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-Ixoe6gOe8
<bobo37773> NyLes: But you dont have alsaconf ?
<brkolog> humungulous: /home/ftp for example
<chown_> guys when i want to finish an application im running terminal and doing this: ps aux | grep -i appname ; than i kill pid, is that the correct way to finish an application that is not responding?
<NyLes> bobo37773: yeah command not found it says..
<brkolog> i created such a directory before in pureadmin too humungulous
<humungulous> brkolog: who are you ftping in as
<Jordan_U> chown_: "pkill appname" is easier.
<chown_> Jordan_U: ty
<Jordan_U> chown_: You're welcome.
<bobo37773> NyLes: your right. Apparently ubuntu does not have alsaconf. What a drag. Sorry.
<NyLes> bobo37773: ok thanks for the time..
<brkolog> the remote machine uses another user humungulous , but in filezilla i used the local user i use in ubuntu
<brkolog> humungulous:
<humungulous> brkolog: you can create an ftp user with homedir /home/ftp
<brkolog> humungulous: windows seems to screw up though, doesn't ask me for credentials just shows an empty ftp server
<humungulous> brkolog: browser's ftp mode generally logs in as anonymous
<brkolog> humungulous:i
<humungulous> brkolog: if you want a cleaner test from windows do it from the command line
<brkolog> i enabled anonymous too
<humungulous> so thats whats happening
<humungulous> the browser tries anonymous first, it works, so it doesnt prompt you for further credentials
<brkolog> oh never tried cli in windows, I thought there was no such client in windows
<humungulous> sure just ftp hostname
<Kartagis> hi. I have a cable modem, and an adsl modem on top of that to enhance wireless range. but I don't remember its IP address and I can't seem to find out by nmap. what else to do?
<humungulous> windows command line ftp is a piece of garbage
<humungulous> testing is just about the only thing its good for
<humungulous> lucky for you thats all youre doing
<humungulous> for real ftp work use filezilla
<humungulous> Kartagis: you mean you have a modem and a router
<brkolog> humungulous: it seems to work, it shows my homedir in ubuntu, humungulous . I just need one file, but filezilla downloaded at 50kb/s. That could be a Virtualbox issue, those are both virtual machines. :P
<bambanx> anyone can recommend me a good image viewer like gnome viewer but with the basic tools for resize crop ... ?
<humungulous> bambanx: google gimp
<Kartagis> humungulous: yes, exactly
<humungulous> Kartagis: the router IP is the one reported as gateway by ifconfig
<bambanx> humungulous,  i know gimp thanks , but i mean a lightweigth viewer with only the basic like shotwell
<humungulous> bambanx: dunno
<bambanx> ok
<humungulous> Kartagis: make that "route -n"
<Kartagis> humungulous: I have no trouble finding out the IP of the cable modem, it's the adsl modem of which I can't find the IP
<humungulous> oh
<humungulous> well, sometimes its .100
<humungulous> sometimes its .1.1
<humungulous> sometimes you cant route it, it depends on how the router feels right then
<brkolog> Kartagis: try just connecting the other modem, if dhcp is working, you can find it
<Benkinooby> what about nmap?
<brkolog> or look at the client map of the first mothem
<humungulous> Kartagis: are you saying youre doing double nested NAT? thats bad architecting
<brkolog> can work though :)
<brkolog> hexanat
<bambanx> humungulous,  gthmb works great :)
<bambanx> gthumb*
<humungulous> bambanx, alright
<mehdi_> hey guys i was installing sth with dpkg -i and in middle of the installation i Ctrl+c the process now it gives me error how can i fix this?
<wael> hi
<helmut_> hi
<humungulous> mehdi_: apt-get remove <package> and start over?
<mehdi_> humungulous, gives me this error The package libobasis3.3-core04:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<mehdi_> humungulous, i was trying to install libreoffice
<OffGridOps> 11.10/Compaq CQ57:  I need some good places to learn how to set up a computer as a home media server (stream dvd, pix, net, etc) to 4 tvs.  Thanx!
<humungulous> mehdi_: how about sudo apt-get -f install libobasis
<chown_> i see i can open gui apps from terminal, but as i do that, the terminal gets locked in that app process, is there a way to avoid that?
<humungulous> chown_: suffix an & after them
<humungulous> chown_: that forks them and unblocks the shell
<chown_> humungulous: tyvm sir, im learning a lot today xD
<lotuspsychje> howto disable users fast switching in main bar?
<humungulous> chown_: thats one way to do it anyway
<doc-saintly> My testDisk finished and here's what it says at the end: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=6926
<doc-saintly> I'm not quite sure what it means
<Dave_Maydew> Is there a way of getting a GeForceFX card to run in Ubuntu 11.10?
<humungulous> doc-saintly: looks like theyre gone
<doc-saintly> Q.Q
<humungulous> sorry
<humungulous> you said you saved the irreplaceable stuff right
<tecky> Dave_Maydew: Ubuntu Restricted Drivers ?
<doc-saintly> For the most part. I just don't understand it. There was nothing written to it since the partition was lost
<Dave_Maydew> tried
<doc-saintly> the files are still there
<humungulous> my understanding was the addition of the usb 3.0 card blew up your whole /dev/
<humungulous> software raid is a biotch
<Dave_Maydew> the issue I'm having is 11.10 displays a grey screen, and a cut out where Unity is
<Dave_Maydew> I've tried installing the driver even off the nVidia site
<Dave_Maydew> both ways don't work
<L3top> which driver are you choosing?
<Dave_Maydew> one of my issues is that the driver says it's installed but another is being used
<L3top> 175?
<Dave_Maydew> 173
<Dave_Maydew> oh I think it was 175 that crashed the machine
<L3top> what is installed currently?
<L3top> and how was it installed?
<Dave_Maydew> 10.04LTS
<Dave_Maydew> fresh clean install
<doc-saintly> humungulous: I don't know. THere were a few strange occurances right around the USB3.
<Dave_Maydew> reading the bug reports I'm not the only one having these issues
<L3top> Sorry, so nvidia 173 is installed from... nvidia? or ubuntu?
<Dave_Maydew> Ubuntu
<doc-saintly> the one that i noticed immediately is that I had selected the usb3 device in the disk utility to edit the partitions, and it came up trying to edit the md0
<Dave_Maydew> on 10.04
<L3top> and you achieved this by typing apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 correct?
<humungulous> raid is the illusion of failproofness with the reality of fragility
<doc-saintly> once it did that, I restarted. I later learned that had I not, I could have kept the partition table that was in the kernel, but I wouldn't have had a place to put the backups since it wasn't recognizing the usb3 properly
<Dave_Maydew> the card in question is built into my Sony VGC-V2M All-in-One media PC
<Dave_Maydew> GeForceFX 5700
<doc-saintly> humungulous: however - photorec seems to be happily pulling files off even though testdisk was unable to do anything with the partitions :S
<doc-saintly> humungulous: i simply told photorec that it was an ext3 file system, and it's scanning it now
<humungulous> doc: good, wait until you get to sift through the 18,000 files it pulls
<Dave_Maydew> I installed the driver in 10.04 using the hardware drivers
<Dave_Maydew> under the GUI
<Dave_Maydew> it runs a dream in 10.04
<doc-saintly> humungulous: indeed. But I believe there's only a few I'll actually be looking for (some homework assignments)
<Dave_Maydew> but when it comes to 11.04 & 11.10 it just either displays a grey screen and a cutout where Unity is, or crashes when I install the latest driver
<humungulous> doc: they're going to be numbered arbitrarily and grouped by file type
<doc-saintly> humungulous: is there a way to tell it to make a new ext3 partition the entire size of the raid, but not mess with the data inside and see if any of the file headers come up properly?
<doc-saintly> humungulous: yea - i'm watching the stuff it's pulling out
<cybot> hello guys
<humungulous> doc: no, a new volume gets a new mft
<humungulous> doc: well you can try and see
<humungulous> doc: at this point nothing to lose
<Dave_Maydew> if I install the nVidia driver under Hardware Drivers in 11.04 or 11.10 it comes up with Driver is installed but being used by another
<humungulous> doc: do it with fdisk but do not mke2fs
<humungulous> !ask | cybot
<ubottu> cybot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<doc-saintly> humungulous: i'll give that a try after a few things with photorec
<humungulous> oops, what is the macro for hi
<Dave_Maydew> Its been driving me crazy with this nVidia issue, as I want to start running Unity
<cybot> i'm running ubuntu for arm on my motorola atrix 4g, everytime i hit the button on keyboar between s an f (i can't type i) it minimizes the current programm.
<doc-saintly> humungulous: Is there a folder comparison tool that will do it at the binary level? That way I could see which of the files I recovered exist in my backup
<humungulous> cybot: try #ubuntu-arm
<cybot> thanks
<humungulous> doc-saintly: there are tools to dedupe what it pulls out
<doc-saintly> humungulous: how could there be duplicates?
<humungulous> the logic is very uh loose
<Dave_Maydew> so any help in getting the GeForce FX5700 running in later distro's of Ubuntu would be great
<humungulous> it recognizes a lot of file fragments youll see
<doc-saintly> humungulous: it seems it would be trivial to compare, say the first 1kb, of every file recovered vs. a directory structure. Since you would only have to look at the file type and then look at the size, and then the first kb
<Strav> Hi. Here's a few questions about raid maintenance. A few months ago, I assembled a raid5 (ext4) array; so far, everything is fine but I noticed that my scheduled fsck (at boot) usually run really fast so I suspected that the array wasn't really checked. Just to make sure, I launched gnome's disk utility, unmounted the array and checked the file system and then got a popup saying that the file system is not clean. I then launched the
<Strav> "check array" task and now it's been running for a good 30 minutes with the md0_resync and md0_raid5 processes taking a good 50% cpu. So about this, my questions are: since my array seemed to behave correctly before that, are those checks necessary? And if so, what are the checks and repair operations that disk utility is really using in the backend (so that I could schedule them on a weekly basis) - in the end, I wish to ensure that if
<Strav> there's a disk failure someday, that I really can recover and won't be troubled by a corrupted filesystem.
<FloodBot1> Strav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<humungulous> doc: there is a tool i used for dedupe i just dont remember what it was called
<Strav> (just to make it clear: it's the "check the filesystem" that reported that it "wasn't clean" (I guess this is gnome disk utility launching an fsck on the array); the actual repair operation is done by "check array")
<azbam117> Hey everyone.
<NyLes> can someone analyze my problem with my soundcard? http://paste.ubuntu.com/856301
<azbam117> Is there someone who can explain to me the benefit of rooting an android tablet other then sudo capabilities
<vitamin{> azbam117, installing a differnt os/rom
<vitamin{> azbam117, there really is not a whole lot of benefits unless you really want to dig deep into the os
<akem> NyLes, looks like there is an issue with intel8x0 driver, tried pulseaudio etc, no sound?
<NyLes> akem: yes, i tried that already..
<Dave_Maydew> Just found the bug report for the problem I'm having - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/772207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772207 in unity (Ubuntu) "version 173.14.30 driver is buggy for NVidia GeForce FX series" [Medium,Confirmed]
<akem> NyLes, best luck to find out someone with the same computer running linux, forums, etc.
<NyLes> akem: but the soundcard works fine with puppy linux..
<Dave_Maydew> so is there a workaround
<azbam117> Vitamin{ Thats kind of what i thought. Another noob question...what kimf of os would you put on a tablet such as a prime?
<akem> NyLes, i see, check which modules are loaded with puppy and if it is using alsa or some other backends
<akem> i was going to suggest knoppix too to see...(:
<NyLes> akem: puppy uses alsa,.. what do you mean the modules?
<akem> NyLes, kernel modules
<Dave_Maydew> is there a newer version of the driver I could try under 11.10? or is the philosophy of Ubuntu being compatible with older hardware coming to an end??
<anand_> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anand_> !date
<Dave_Maydew> there's also physically no way I can't change the card as it's on board being a Sony all-in-one PC
<Dave_Maydew> Is it Unity or Linux Kernel 3??
<lotuspsychje> howto password protect chrome to start?
<Dave_Maydew> so final question before I go nuts... will this issue be fixed in 12.04LTS for the older versions of the Nvidia cards to run with Unity or are we all going to be stuck with 10.04??
<theadmin> Dave_Maydew: That's up to nvidia
<Dave_Maydew> I asked nVidia the same question
<Dave_Maydew> guess what they said!!
<Dave_Maydew> thats up Linux distros
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: That's not really possible. If you want to, you need to change execute permissions of the chrome binary so that only you can run it
<theadmin> Dave_Maydew: lolwut. They're the ones who make drivers :/
<Dave_Maydew> I feel like I'm having the same issue as I did with my Acer Aspire One ZA3 with the GMA500
<chid> hi, I recently resumed from a hibernate but accidentally rebooted, how can I resume from the hibernate swap again?
<Dave_Maydew> Oh well
<Dave_Maydew> cheers for the answers
<dr3mro> hello, I have installed ubuntu now and i need some suggestions of ubuntu apps that are very good and being unknown ??? what apps did you find by accident
<theadmin> chid: Not possible, it gets removed after you resume so that it doesn't take up space. Which makes sense.
<godtrunks> hy
<godtrunks> how can i install java6 on ubuntu 11?
<theadmin> !java | godtrunks
<ubottu> godtrunks: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<RandyJC> is ubottu a bot picking up questions? :) cool!
<pangolin> RandyJC: not exactly, ubottu is an info bot. it doesn't know anything it is not thought.
<pangolin> !bot | RandyJC
<ubottu> RandyJC: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<helmut_> hi
<theadmin> RandyJC: Someone in the channel just pulls up a !factoid, and the bot gives the information which is stored as that !factoid
<RandyJC> pangolin: still pretty awesome :)
<RandyJC> nice nice :)
<godtrunks> thx guys
<zikos> hi...my battery on ubuntu laptop dries in hour...how can i extend the life...
<theadmin> zikos: Disable services you do not need, change your desktop environment to something more lightweight, do not run programs you don't use
<srikanthlogic> Hi, my update manager just hangs once I click Install updates, how could i fix this ?
<jellow> anyone know how to read the size of all the files on a ftp server?
<RandyJC> btw :) is there an special chan for the project on Ubuntu Android? or is it all general in #ubuntu? :)
<pangolin> RandyJC: #ubuntu-phone
<RandyJC> Thnx!
<zikos> theadmin: but isn't awkard that with default ubuntu install on powerfull laptop battery goes out in 1 hour and on win7 it can last for 2 and half hours
<i6amokk> someone care to help one lost soul?
<hoffa> i have trouble with the "empathy" program. im trying to chat on MSN but the person i talk to cant see what im writing.
<hoffa> anyone with a solution to my problem?
<hoffa> i may add im in Iran so i dont know if its restricted by the goverment
<i6amokk> someone care to help with choice of video player ?
<RandyJC> damn thats a whole lot better ignoring the join/part messages here.. pff
<i6amokk> good one
<theadmin> i6amokk: VLC works for me
<i6amokk> vlc
<i6amokk> let me see
<akpk> How to encrypt a folder in Ubuntu 11.10 ??
<i6amokk> apt-get install doesnot work for me
<i6amokk> with vlc
<i6amokk> can i use other option to install
<bindi> what do you mean "does not work"
<deinchew> no project euler? some care some not
<i6amokk> well can not connect to blabla
<akpk> Hello! How can I Encrypt a folder in Ubuntu 11.10 ??
<rodhash> Hi guys... what's the difference between user's ssh key and host's key? (ssh-keygen)
<deinchew> no lol the other one no flood
<vaasu> hi, im using luicd in a laptop, having a usb3 port and transfering files to en external usb3 hdd. im getting speeds of around 24Mbytes/s , which is much less than USB 2.0 theoretical max. how would i increase the speed?
<vaasu> lsusb shows usb3 root hub is present and that there is the intended external hdd connected to it
<vaasu> i expect the speed to be more than Usb 2 theoretical max speed.
<chuck1310> I'have lost my network on my vmware Ubuntu
<akpk> folder encryption in Ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> vaasu: Depends on the drive's filesystem a lot, if it's NTFS the transfer speeds are going to be slow
<akpk> Hew can I encrypt a folder in ubuntu 11.10
<chown_> akpk: truecrypt
<aussie_matt> hi all, can anyone help me mount my raid array please? dmraid -ay finds it and lists two devices in /dev/mapper....Which device do i mount?
<akpk> <chown> : How ??
<lasers`> !truecrypt | akpk
<ubottu> akpk: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<vaasu> theadmin: it is ntfs to ntfs , i wonder what would be the typical speed for this scenario
<theadmin> vaasu: About 30mb/s or so, ntfs-3g isn't very decent honestly
<vaasu> theadmin: ah i see.. thanks
<chown_> ubottu: do u know if truecrypt suports whole disk encrypt on linux?
<ubottu> chown_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> chown_: It does
<theadmin> chown_: But not for the system drive
<chown_> oh, i see. ty theadmin
<chown_> If i would like to make a backup for a future restore under another machine, and i would like to save all my apps and configs, what would be the best way to do that?
<luke--_> hi there
<ceasarwashere> hey
<ceasarwashere> need help
<ceasarwashere> any one here?
<vicium> Oh hi. :)  I'm running a ECS. Is it reccomended to upgrade to the newest build?
<luke--_> I created a file /etc/init.d/wake.sh and added it as a service to with update-rc.d wake.sh defaults . what that scipt should do doesnt work. now I want to remove that service again. can I *savely* just do update-rc.d -f wake.sh remove to remove that service again or is that somehow wrong/do I break other things with this?
<luke--_> ceasarwashere: what's your problem?
<ceasarwashere> i found a usb
<ceasarwashere> and gave to my friend
<ceasarwashere> he is good in electronics
<ceasarwashere> and he returned me with a number and i dont know what it is
<malin_> Hello, i recently installed ubuntu 11.10 on my compaq laptop with amd athlon qi-46. I can just see that one core is working, it has been alright with earlier versions of ubuntu
<ceasarwashere> MESSAGE : 07 0B 04 11 4A 4C 06 4D 0C 16 10
<ceasarwashere> do u know what is it in message?
<lasers`> Sony? .__.
<luke--_> ceasarwashere: sorry no idea
<ceasarwashere> k no probs
<ceasarwashere> do u know any channel
<ceasarwashere> where people can discuss about
<ceasarwashere> pendrives and stuff?
<luke--_> sry no, maybe #linux
<ceasarwashere> k thnx
<ceasarwashere> k luke do u know any thing about crytography?
<darrenlooby>  Having trouble in Apache removing trailing slashes in combination with sending all traffic to index.php - here's what I'm currently using... http://pastebin.com/RDUs3fqq
<malin_> why can i just see one core working? ubuntu 11.10 compaq amd athlon qi-46
<luke--_> darrenlooby: try #httpd
<darrenlooby> luke--_, yea, no one is active there at the mo... so, thought I'd give it a pop in here
<malin_> can someone give me directions of where to start searching for answers? i tried google but forcing acpi did not seem to to anything.
<luke--_> darrenlooby RewriteRule works that way:      RewriteRule pattern redirect_target
<luke--_> darrenlooby: your just wrote the patterns and wrote targets in diffrerent lines
<luke--_> one line = one rewrite rule
<luke--_> RewriteRule ^.*$ index.php [L]
<luke--_> ^ everything goes to index.php
<darrenlooby> kk - and will that work with removing trailing slashes at the same time?
<luke--_> darrenlooby: you can write something like this: RewriteRule ^(.*)/$ $1 [L] BUT the browser always displays a / at the end of the url, only the internal / will be removed, it will still be in the addressbar though
<TheDexter1111> can anyone help, I just installed nvidia-current and when i reboot, i cant startx.. it says failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist)
<vicivaci> Hi, I'm running a Ubuntu 11.04 x64 template Would you say its viable to upgrade to the newest build that gets prompted on boot?
<TheDexter1111> and No drivers available
<darrenlooby> Ahh ok... so, then maybe I need to force them instead... I basically want it to be consistent
<OldManMagnus> hi. anyone got any idea how to change the nautilus right click menu to get the "open with" option back?
<OldManMagnus> (on 12.04)
<Patrunjel> Hi. I had an ext2 (if I remember right) formatted flash drive with arch, spectacularly fail to install it decently, and I now wanna go back to Ubuntu. I only have access to a Windows box (it's not mine, I promise :P), so I made a bootable pendrive using Universal Usb installer, but when I try to boot it (in an Acer Aspire one), I only get " SYSLINUX 4.05 EDD 2011-12-09 Copywright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al" and a bliping line (like it got stuck
<Patrunjel>  in an infinite loop) What should I do?
<RawProduce> on 10.04: /etc/apt/sources.list contains "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner", apt-get update -> OK, apt-get install sun-java6-jre --> "Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<RawProduce> what am I doing wrong?
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I have just restarted after receiving some updates. I am on a 11.10 machine with gnome shell and there is now a menu bar (like from a window) right under my top panel and I can't seem to remove it. did this happen to someone else?
<TheDexter1111> can anyone tell me what the default vga drivers are so I can edit my xorg.conf ?
<marry> how to install bitcoin in ubuntu
<Rico> How i can change my nick color?
<kaspi> hey guys :)
<Rico> Hey
<TheDexter1111> whats the default vga module?
<TheDexter1111> k, fuck it, fresh install it is
<TheDexter1111> cyas
<oCean> TheDexter1111: control your language here, please
<kaspi> Alsa doesn't want to mix sounds from more than 1 app at a time... What to do?
<kaspi> saying: snd_pcm_open failed: Device or resource is already in use.
<marry>     apt-get install qt4-qmake libqt4-dev build-essential libboost-dev libboost-system-dev \
<marry>         libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-program-options-dev libboost-thread-dev \
<marry>         libssl-dev libdb4.8++-dev
<marry> then execute the following:
<marry> ::
<marry>     qmake
<FloodBot1> marry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marry>     make
<oCean> marry: stop that
<Rico> lol
<Rico> I use Xubuntu, how i can install skype?
<oCean> !afk > RandyJC
<ubottu> RandyJC, please see my private message
<RandyJC> i will turn it off for this server :)
<Rico> Someone can answer me?
<pangolin> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Myrtti> Rico: the same way you'd install it for Ubuntu
<Rico> yeah, thanks.
<kaspi> Alsa doesn't want to mix sounds from more than 1 app at a time... what to do? :)
<CharminTheMoose> Can someone explain to me why 'gksu -u root xedit' complains about a wrong password even when I set both user and root passwords the same?
<kaspi> Alsa doesn't want to mix sounds from more than 1 app at a time... what to do? :)
<bluedeep> be yourself no matter what they say :D
<JustMozzy> Ok I tracked it down. it seems that nautilus is keeping its menu bar always under the top panel in my ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell. Anyone has an idea why that is? restarting nautilus doesn't fix it. calling nautilus -q removes it but as soon as I open nautilus again it appears
<robin0800> kaspi: use pulse audio thats what its for
<kaspi> robin0800: um... how?
<ndkelly> Looking for an all round Temperature sensor monitor (hdd, gpu etc), any suggestions?
<robin0800> kaspi: start by installing pulse audio components volume control etc
<chown_> where do linux ppl usually mount shared disks? /media/share or /mnt ?
<chown_> i see that i have to spend a little time studing the filesystem
<scorpionman19> hi
<kaspi> robin0800: and then? :)
<DaniG2k> guys how can I remove unity in 12.04 and install xfce?
<oCean> DaniG2k: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<CIAOO> exit
<DaniG2k> ok
<robin0800> kaspi: open the volume control and play with it note you may still have to enable stuff in alsa mixer as pulse audio sits on top of it
<Apollo> Hello,every one.
<chown_> so i want to search for something at a file, im doing this: man mount | grep -i uid;  is there a better way for doing that?
<MonkeyDust> chown_  type man mount and then / to search in the manual
<chown_> oh, i didnt know that, thank you so much MonkeyDust.
<ggggottto> ls
<ggggottto> clear
<brun0l3z> Hello People this is my first successful connection to an IRC channel calls for celebrations?
<oCean> brun0l3z: maybe! Type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. This is technical support channel..
<brun0l3z> Thanks oCean
<Ebron_> where is the shortcut key file?
<CharminTheMoose> Can someone explain to me why 'gksu -u root xedit' complains about a wrong password even when I set both user and root passwords the same?
<viktor133> any idea what i need to do to get espeak working?
<LjL> viktor133: i don't know, haven't been able to make it speak, but you can always make it produce a (temporary) wav file and then play that using a console tool
<Myrtti> CharminTheMoose: well if you've enabled root account you're pretty much on your own. Root account isn't, as you know, supported as it is very very likely to break things in ways you've described.
<crackerjackz> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 32 bit i'm having some problems with my graphics card i can't seem to get composite or open gl working correctly. i noticed the problem when i was unable to get compiz fusion working
<crackerjackz> i have an nvidia geforce 7300 le
<crackerjackz> i tried various drivers that jockey detected but none of them seem to work
<Ebron_> Since dist-upgrade mod4+T opens trash. I want it to open a terminal, but the trash does not show under keyboard shortcuts in system settings. Anyone know where this settings is specified?
<Ebron_> -s
<CharminTheMoose> Can someone explain to me why 'gksu -u root xedit' complains about a wrong password even when I set both user and root passwords the same?
<dr3mro> preload with ubuntu 11.10 does it work well ?
<lahwran> hi, anyone here use dockbarx? I would like to make a specific window always have it's own entry and icon on the bar, even though it's an instance of an application I have open - specifically, I have a task shortcut for gmail tasks set up with chrome, so the tasks window is a chrome-owned window titled "Tasks", with its own icon. I'd like that window to have it's own entry on the bar so that I don't have to hover over the chrome icon to get to it.
<san_> banshee player hangs not working play button please help
<san_> system is up to date 11.10 also installed restricted extras still banshee works sometimes only added songs in play que still not effect please help any solution for banshee?
<theadmin> Ebron_: Some nautilus thing maybe
<CharminTheMoose> Can someone explain to me why 'gksu -u root xedit' complains about a wrong password even when I set both user and root passwords the same?
<oCean> CharminTheMoose: didn't Myrtti just answer you?
<CharminTheMoose> Oops, I missed that.
<theadmin> !rootpw | CharminTheMoose
<theadmin> Bah, I forgot the factoid
<MimosakaRyou> can i start rdp service on a remote win machine?
<bazhang> !sudoroot
<CharminTheMoose> And yes, I am familar with the !root factoid. ;)
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Ubuntu doesn't officially support setting the root password. If you do that, you're no longer eglible to receive support from this channel, Ubuntu forums, etc.
<oCean> CharminTheMoose: enabling root password is not supported and may cause all kinds of issues. Besides that, try gksudo, and don't use the -u root
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: And yeah, use sudo/gksudo. They make much more sense than plain su alternatives of theirs.
<MimosakaRyou> helloo everyone . can i start rdp service on a remote win machine?
<theadmin> MimosakaRyou: Windows support is in ##windows , not here
<CharminTheMoose> Well yes, but this breaks gksu as it uses su authentication mode by default which is broken.
<CharminTheMoose> So how can I change gksu to use sudo?
<oCean> CharminTheMoose: gksudo xedit
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Use gksudo. Or open "gksu-properties" and tell it to use sudo through that. That way, both gksu and gksudo will act the same
<MimosakaRyou> i mean from my machine
<CharminTheMoose> theadmin, hmm yeah, I tried using gksu-properties, but the settings aren't saved on a dbusless chroot of 11.04. :/
<theadmin> MimosakaRyou: This is still a Windows issue. I don't honestly thing it's possible unless you have some other means of accessing the desktop remotely
<MimosakaRyou> i see i see
<MimosakaRyou> thanks
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Ouch... Using desktop environments without dbus is generally a bad idea
<lahwran> so uh, anyone on the dockbarx thing?
<lahwran> I can re-say the question if necessary, but it was quite long
<lahwran> meh, I guess I'll ask in a few hours when the US wakes up
<theadmin> lahwran: Have some patience (might need to wait several minutes, even hours before you get an answer. Repeating the question every 15 minutes or so is okay), and try asking the forums while you wait
<CharminTheMoose> theadmin, it's not a full blown DE, just that stuff like gksu which AptUrl uses is by default in, ah, 'su' mode. *cough*
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: That's weird, since if I recall right, gksu by *default* actually uses the sudo mode in Ubuntu, but then again it might act strangely because of lack of dbus
<simonsky> hi, my wlan is instable under ubuntu 11.10 (10-30s lags every 5-10min). i'm using Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN. i already disabled the wlan-n-modus. no improvement. any suggestions?
<Ebron_> theadmin: it was unity :) a fix can be found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21934/how-to-change-the-binding-of-windows-key-which-runs-unitys-dash
<theadmin> Ebron_: Ah, hm, okay
<chmac> How can I tell why a package was installed? As in, was it installed as a dependency of something else, or installed manually?
<chmac> From the command line btw, not in synaptic / software-centre.
<CharminTheMoose> theadmin, would it be possible for me to temporarily set up dbus inside the chroot from the host system?
 * CharminTheMoose is using the chroot for building a livecd
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Probably, I'm not into chroots, sorry about that. But basically "apt-get install dbus" in it, start the dbus daemon and that should be about it
<slinzex> Error when installing NVIDIA driver. Log of jockey.log ==>http://pastebin.com/qeKzvdij
<slinzex> help me please
<MimosakaRyou> im trying to connect to a win machine with remote desktop , but it always say connection closed
<MimosakaRyou> the win machine has remote desktop already enabled
<theadmin> MimosakaRyou: Have you considered using a simplier remote control solution, such as TeamViewer? Also, if I recall right, the default Ubuntu's remote desktop tool uses VNC, not RDP
<MonkeyDust> rdesktop is a very simple and easy to use remote desktop app
<Dr_willis> ive only used vnc and teamviewer. :) been trying splashtop.  but cen never get it to work over the internet. local lan works.
<MimosakaRyou> vnc is relatively slow compared to rdp , dat's why i tried rdp first. i'll get back to u theadmin
<Dr_willis> freenx is faster then vnc  - but ive had mixxed results with it.
<edwinkcw> hello, I have a problem about ntp, I use "sudo ntpdate stdtime.gov.hk" to get the updatest date and time, but I found that it is wrong. What is the possible reason?
<edwinkcw> $  sudo ntpdate stdtime.gov.hk
<edwinkcw> 25 Feb 05:57:36 ntpdate[4692]: step time server 210.0.235.14 offset -50407.500386 sec
<edwinkcw> I just execute it, it the result is not correct
<CharminTheMoose> Actually, can someone explain to me *why* gksu -u root xedit fails if the root password is set? What's blocking it?
<chown_> guys cifs and smb is the same thing?
<theadmin> chown_: Pretty much
<MonkeyDust> cifs is also used for NFS
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: I think gksu as well as gksudo relies heavily on dbus to perform the authorisation, so if you don't have that it will fail... It's just a wild guess, but something makes me think that's the case.
<CharminTheMoose> theadmin, well, I was trying this out from the chroot-as-livecd, which starts up dbus and such.
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Ah, then sorry, no idea.
<sai> http://goterminal.blogspot.in/2012/02/debate-ics-vs-ios-credit-goes-to-ics.html
<CharminTheMoose> Thanks anyway. :)
<bazhang> sai, why paste that here
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Have you tried runing gksu with --sudo-mode and/or --debug? Might help...
<chown_> well i have an network hd, i believe it is called a NAS, and it has some mount points. At a macosx i was used to smb://ip/mountpoint and it would mount how do i do that in ubuntu? am i in the right way? mount.cifs?
<sai> bazhang, then where to paste?
<bazhang> sai, this is ubuntu support, this is not the place for random things like that
<wily> anybody familar with qtsixa (ps3 contoller support)?
<theadmin> sai: This has nothing to do with Ubuntu, so it's unrelated. Don't spam here.
<MonkeyDust> !info qtsixa
<ubottu> Package qtsixa does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> chown_: Sure, cifs or smbfs are what you are looking for, actually I think Nautilus and most other filemanagers would eat smb:// URLs too
<wily> !info qtsixa
<ubottu> Package qtsixa does not exist in oneiric
<Dr_willis> chown_,  the gnome file manager, supports the smb:// type path. or use the various command line tools to mount things.
<chown_> theadmin: i love u!!! u saved mylife man!!!
<theadmin> chown_: Um... okay? lol
<MonkeyDust> "man" :)
<theadmin> Heh... well I'm used to that >.>
<sai> theadmin, is there any place to do?any channels?
<chown_> im sorry for my excitment
<bazhang> !ot | sai
<ubottu> sai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nano-> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg08084.html THANKS FOR THE LAUGH! <3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<chown_> ok, but ill keep searching for the command line for that, cuz i need it to mount those things at the login
<theadmin> sai: #defocus and #ubuntu-offtopic are suitable for general discussion (might be more channels, but those are the ones that come to mind right away)
<theadmin> chown_: Mount it via fstab maybe? Might be the better way
<chown_> theadmin: ty, ill search it, im a completly newbie at linux but ill search hard on it, ty again
<bazhang> nano-, thats not appropriate for here
<MimosakaRyou> aww shit teamviewer returned a reason unknown error
<djbenny> morning
<nano-> bazhang: It's not appropriate anywhere :D
<bazhang> nano-, so dont paste it here
<nano-> But funny :)
<nano-> So thanks, and bye :)
<djbenny> does anyone know where i can get the last produced native Picasa software from? i tried searching for a mirror
<theadmin> chown_: echo "//ip/sharename /path/to/directory/where/you/want/to/mount/it cifs username=USER,password=YOUR_PASSWORD,_netdev 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab # Run this, it will allow you to mount the share automatically at boot. But, be sure to edit it so that it corresponds to your share
<MimosakaRyou> ok teamviewer returns a reason unknown error , and the win machine that im connecting to is definitely up. what could be wrong
<sanjeev90an> how can i edit mbr to change the location of boot partition?
<Dr_willis> MimosakaRyou,  first guess.. windows firewall.
<arand> sanjeev90an: Simply re-run "grub-install"
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<chown_> theadmin: i cant thank u enough
<theadmin> chown_: lol don't worry, it's okay
<sanjeev90an> arand; ok thanks
<shan> hello
<mdsn> hi, guys, im trying to set up my grub, to have windows and ubunto choise on startup,. i was holding shift to call it up, but i saw just some picture with vertical stripes and some writing, and fater it was back in ubuntu, pls help
<sahil_> how is mysql different in ubuntu and windows
<sahil_> ?
<Dr_willis> mdsn,  you may want to set it where grub does not hide. and a longer timeout/delay in the configs to make it easier to select what os.
<Dr_willis> sahil_,  thats a bit vague. they should be the same I imagine..
<LjL> sahil_: probably a question better suited for #Mysql
<CharminTheMoose> Is gksu in su mode supposed to be broken? Deleting the previously set root password to the ubuntu default rightly so makes gksu fail.
<mdsn> so how do i do it, can it be done from gnome lvl, to setup all grub options?
<sahil_> LjL, thnx...what is the channel for winehq
<oCean> CharminTheMoose: once more, enabling/using root password is *not* supported
<LjL> shaatar: #winehq
<LjL> sahil_: ^
<Dr_willis> !grub2 | mdsn
<ubottu> mdsn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<raptor67682> hello how to join electrical switch on wall and USB that simuluatae press a key
<CharminTheMoose> oCean, I know, I've now 'disabled' the root account with 'passwd -dl root'
<oCean> CharminTheMoose: so, don't use su and gksu again
<somethinginteres> does anyone know how to execute in terminal "ffmpeg -i filename.flv -vcodec copy -acodec copy filename.mkv" for all files in a given folder?
<mdsn> didnt lose it, i just want to have option starting windows also, and now just ubuntu startst automaticly
<Dr_willis> mdsn,  'for more information .......'  read the url?
<mdsn> ok
<Dr_willis> normally if you have windows and linux. grub does not set iteself to autohide.
<Dr_willis> could be update-grub is not seeing windows
<CharminTheMoose> 'cept my problem remains, by default gksu uses su mode, applications such as 'AptUrl' for downloading stuff from firefox use gksu, and I can't change the gksu mode as there's no way to get dbus to run inside a chroot.
<Dr_willis> why are you doing all this chroot stuff anyway? ive totally missed the reason
<LjL> somethinginteres: for file in *; do ffmpeg -i "$file" -vcodec copy -acodec copy "$file".mkv; done
<theadmin> Dr_willis: (s)he's building a livecd
<LjL> somethinginteres: although that will result in filename.flv.mkv outputs
<phpn00b> how to switch to Oracle java?
<LjL> !java > phpn00b
<ubottu> phpn00b, please see my private message
<CharminTheMoose> 'tis an awesome learning experience for me. ;)
<somethinginteres> LjL: certainly better than nothing. Thanks.
<theadmin> LjL: Well, then use ${$file/\.flv/\.mkv} instead of $file ?
<sanjeev90an> how i change default startup services in ubuntu 10.04 and add my custom programs there so that those program can start during boot time?
<phpn00b> LjL, should I get Oracle Java 7 or 6?
<Dr_willis> !upstart | sanjeev90an
<ubottu> sanjeev90an: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> sanjeev90an,  dependng on what your progerams are doing. You could launch them from /etc/rc.local
<LjL> phpn00b: that's up to you, i'd get 7 but it's possible you need to run stuff that requires specifically 6
<somethinginteres> theadmin: will try that cheers
<theadmin> somethinginteres: Try what? lol
<phpn00b> LjL, is version 7 faster/better?
<phpn00b> LjL, I need to run Eclipse
<LjL> phpn00b: i wouldn't know about faster/better
<somethinginteres> theadmin: the "${$file/\.flv/\.mkv" in place of $file :)
<theadmin> somethinginteres: Ah that... Obviously place that in the output place, not in the input :D
<somethinginteres> theadmin: roger that
<chown_> theadmin: if i put my Nas in my filesystem table, and when my Linux boot my Nas is down, it would be a problem, or it would be handled?
<theadmin> chown_: I think it should be okay. Well I mean, it will throw an error at boot time for sure, but it won't stop it from booting or somesuch
<chown_> Ok ty, i know its stupid asking it, but i know nothing as i said. Ty.
<sanjeev90an> Dr_willis: if i want to stop sshd, telnetd from starting during boot time what should i do ?
<markus__> hi there, I'm planning to install ubuntu and want to go for 12.04.. If I install the alpha, is it possible to update to the final version or would I have to reinstall?
<Dr_willis> sanjeev90an,  rename the /etc/init/servicenameyouwant.conf to  whatever.dontrun is one way i recall.
<bazhang> !final | markus__
<ubottu> markus__: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Dr_willis> for telnet ;) best to just uninstall it and forget it exists...
<theadmin> markus__: It will be possible to upgrade, but it's unstable, can be broken etc. Also, it's not supported here, use #ubuntu+1 for Precise support.
<markus__> alright, thank you guys
<cemallettin> hi!
<markus__> one silly question remains, on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ do I have to choose AMD64 ISO for my intel core 2 duo processor if I want to install 64bit version?
<cemallettin> is there somebody who use adblock plus or adblock with chromium based any browser?
<Dr_willis> amd64 is the 64bit version yes..
<mongy> sanjeev90an,  sudo update-rc.d -f sshd remove  I think should work.
<markus__> okay, _amd_ confuses me
<Dr_willis> mongy,  im not sure if that command has been updated to work with Upstart
<Dr_willis> markus__,  amd came out with the 64bit extensions first. :) so they got the name.
<markus__> fair enough :)
<somethinginteres> theadmin: that command didn't seem to work. I pressed enter and it just went to a new line with ">" at the beginning like a prompt..
<R4ndZ> PS1?
<theadmin> somethinginteres: You sure you pasted it right? There's a ${$file/\.flv/\.mkv}, watch out for the closing brace
<Dr_willis> somethinginteres,  you got some extra quote marks or somthing in the line would be my guess.
<bazhang> R4ndZ, ubuntu support question?
<somethinginteres> Dr_willis, theadmin: hmm let me check
<R4ndZ> bazhang: no
<mongy> Dr_willis, ah.. ok.
<Dr_willis> > is the 'continue entering more info' prompt. (for lack of better terms) :)
<R4ndZ>  ${$file/\.flv/\.mkv} !=  ${file/\.flv/\.mkv}
<santoshmuk> instead of video i want make the dvd of software with menus , sub-menu and with great background thumnails !
<Dr_willis> santoshmuk,  i use devede to create dvd video disks with menus and stuff.
<theadmin> Dr_willis: The better term is $PS2 :P What'd describe it is "the command is not finished. FINISH IT!"
<R4ndZ> lol
<somethinginteres> theadmin: was missing the closing brace but this time I got "bash: ${$file/\.flv/\.mkv}: bad substitution"
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  what does my Sony Playstation 2 have to do with it?  ;)
<R4ndZ> somethinginteres: use ${file/\.flv/\.mkv}
<theadmin> Dr_willis: You know $PS1 is the main prompt? $PS2 is the secondary prompt
<santoshmuk> but i want to do same for application !
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  the bash prompt howto ;) is so much fun to read.
<R4ndZ> haha
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Except when you use ZSh. Like me ;D
<Dr_willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (oneiric), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<dtf> Hi! Does anyone know how to enable Video Chat withi Pidgin ? I've just installed Pidgin. And, my webcam works with Cheese etc.
<Dr_willis> I was using fish for a while. :) had some neat features.
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Tried that, meh, didn't quite like it
<theadmin> dtf: Pidgin does videochat ONLY on XMPP/Jabber/Gtalk. No other protocols are supported for that yet
<zorael> Tabs take ages to load in all browsers (Chromium, Firefox tested), even when I run a local caching dns. Even when they seem finished (page rendered) they're still loading, and other tabs won't start until enough of the first batch have finished. What could cause this?
<zorael> 11.10
<dtf> theadmin: so, does that mean i have to get XMPP in addition to pidgin?
<dabbu> I have asus a43s system, touchpad stops working sometime and the only solution is to restart the system, any help ?
<theadmin> dtf: XMPP is a protocol, not a program or anything... you'd need to get an XMPP account I guess...
<somethinginteres> R4ndZ: that worked. Thanks.
<R4ndZ> somethinginteres: np
<zorael> dabbu: When it stops working, try entering 'sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse resetafter=10' in a terminal
<dtf> theadmin: i'll check that right nw
<theadmin> dtf: Or just get a client which supports video chats on your network. You know, having every friend of yours switch to XMPP can be hard.
<dabbu> zorael any permanent solution
<makara> i need to organise photos on my iPhone into albums using Ubuntu. Is possible?
<dtf> theadmin: so, this mean that my friend (on Windows machine using MSN Live Messenger) will not be able to video chat with me?
<theadmin> dtf: Not with Pidgin, yes. Try amsn, it does video chats on MSN
<BlueWolf> Is this code correct?   ~/Downloads$ md5sum "linuxmint-12-gnome-cd-nocodecs-64bit.iso"
<JustMozzy> hey. did anyone successfully install Wunderlist on 11.1?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Looks right to me heh
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Then could you explain to me why it is not working in my terminal? This is the error  -  bash: /home/byron/Downloads$: No such file or directory
<theadmin> BlueWolf: You're not supposed to type the "~/Downloads$" part...
<theadmin> BlueWolf: It's meant to represent your prompt
<zorael> dabbu: If it works, create a file like '/etc/modprobe.d/touchpad-fix.conf' with the contents 'options psmouse resetafter=10'
<theadmin> BlueWolf: md5sum ~/Downloads/linuxmint-12-gnome-cd-nocodecs-64bit.iso # Try this
<dabbu> zoreal :ok, i will have to wait till it stops working again :)
<malin_> is it just me or is ubuntu getting slower and slower?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Oh ya It's been ages since I last did this.Can you verify this for me to see if my .iso is ok before I burn it? -  641e0ab8f746b82c36fc3f0bbca70dc7
<theadmin> BlueWolf: This channel does not offer mint support... But yes, this looks right.
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Hint: if you use the torrent downloads, you don't have to check the files, because your torrent client will handle that for you ;)
<BlueWolf> theadmin: I have forgotten how to do that too. Ok thanks for your help hey. It's not really Mint help as I am asking Ubuntu questions, but ya will do..... :D
<malin_> how come i can only see one core in ubuntu? i tried acpi=off acpi=force noapic nolapic and even installed mainland kernels 3.3 and 3.2 but nothing works
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Meh you asked me the right checksum of the MINT iso, how is that an Ubuntu question xD
<santoshmuk> which is better backtrack or ubuntu ?
<theadmin> santoshmuk: That's a silly question. Backtrack is intended for security testing. Ubuntu is intended for regular desktop use.
<santoshmuk> and that is why i donot understand backtrack is at top ranking ?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: ha ha, It's an iso in Ubuntu.. So I just download the torrent from the same page right?  I actually needed to download it through firefox because my internet is very slow and I need downloaded quite fast. :D
<theadmin> santoshmuk: *sigh* They're intended for different purposes. Which is better - an apple or a shovel? :/
<anonisnaas> a shovel, hands down
<santoshmuk> i donot know u tell  me which is better window or ubuntu ?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Hey thanks for the help. :D
<theadmin> santoshmuk: *sigh* you keep asking the same thing, it's got NO ANSWER, there's no "better" when you compare entirely different things. Also, this is not a support question and is therefore highly offtopic
<theadmin> BlueWolf: No problem.
<moes> theadmin, Updated to Firefox-10.0.2..canonical-1.0 using synaptic...now firefox will crash when I try to open yahoo.games ??
<theadmin> moes: I don't even use Firefox, why you ask me? lol
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Oh ya by the way, I am going to use Brasero to burn the operating system, what speed should I burn it at, 4.0?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: The lowest you can is good practice
<moes> theadmin, On a chance you might help ..but thanks anyway
<malin_> ONE core issue on ubuntu, is there anyone who can help?!
<santoshmuk> ok then plz tell me how i can make a dvd of application ?
<theadmin> santoshmuk: This doesn't make sense... Just burn it as data...
<soreau> ! ask | malin_
<theadmin> malin_: Just ask the question first.
<ubottu> malin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<santoshmuk> no i want to run it on window but it should work like dvd styler so that it can look preety to install !
<anonisnaas> <<malin_>> how come i can only see one core in ubuntu? i tried acpi=off acpi=force noapic nolapic and even installed mainland kernels 3.3 and 3.2 but nothing works
<theadmin> santoshmuk: You need to write an installer then. And if you want to run it on Windows, it's got nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<malin_> thank you anonisnaas
<anonisnaas> no probs malin_ , hope someone can help.
<BlueWolf> theadmin: The lowest is 8.0*(CD) - Burning speed. It is the slowest right? I can believe I have forgotten the simple things....
<santoshmuk> but i want to sell the application of window by making dvd  and earn some money !
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Well it doesn't *really* matter, just burn it at the lowest you find
<malin_> santoshmuk: what are you trying to accomplish?
<anonisnaas> BlueWolf, you will find the lowest speed in the brasero options.
<BlueWolf> theadmin: OK thanks Man!!!! :D
<arand> malin_: As per https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=797335#p797335    "pci=nommconf might be worth testing as well...
<theadmin> BlueWolf: "man" doesn't apply to me, but whatever. No problem.
<malin_> arand: i will try that one also
<santoshmuk> i mean to say that i will download essential appliction of window and  sell it to my friend and whoever need it !
<soreau> santoshmuk: Selling pirated software is not a way to 'earn' money
<theadmin> santoshmuk: You know that's illegal right -_-
<BlueWolf> theadmin: :-( Figure of speech. Thanks any way.
<chown_> lemme say i have a few comands i would like to execute at the login time, how would i separate those commands at a text file?
<santoshmuk> so plz tell me how i can write installer !
<LjL> santoshmuk: can you please stick to Ubuntu support, not other stuff?
<soreau> ! illegal | santoshmuk
<ubottu> santoshmuk: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ggggottto> are there popular apps that windows can run but ubuntu?
<dtf> theadmin: did you get yours working?
<santoshmuk> but i want to sell which are open source and freeware !
<santoshmuk> and that is not a piracy !
<LjL> santoshmuk: still not ontopic for this channel. have you tried #ubuntu-offtopic?
<soreau> ggggottto: That's irrelevant to ubuntu. Try #windows
<phpn00b> how do I remove Videos from Places/Favoriets
<soreau> santoshmuk: Why would you sell someone else's work? Also, how does this have anything to do with ubuntu?
<nullucas> hi, most pdf ebooks around have menus and they have real text instead of text in images. How do people do them? Some kind of OCR software? I heard OCR often causes formatting problems and errors, but these books don't seem to have any problems at all. Can this be done in ubuntu? Thanks
<santoshmuk> no bro u had asked me what to do and i had share my view !
<theadmin> chown_: This is the basic idea of a script: http://goo.gl/2KLtQ
<LjL> nullucas: maybe they're just released as PDF from the publisher?
<zteam> Hi all
<soreau> phpn00b: Click on Videos, and when it opens nautilus, right click on Videos in the left pane and select Remove
<zteam> Does anybody know how hard it is to access a encrypted LVM volume from a LiveCD provided one knows the password
<zteam> ?
<phpn00b> sordina, the remove option is greyed out
<ansaja> viaggio nell'isola misteriosa
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chown_> theadmin: if i run a command line that has a sudo statement at the login time, it will execute wo promt? or should i somehow input the password at the script?
<zteam> I consider to do a LVM-encryption but I wanna know how hard it is to recover my system in case it crash if it is encrypted
<theadmin> chown_: You can't really do that, except authorizing sudo to run that command without password
<santoshmuk> would any body help me to make a installer ?
<dtf> chown_: after the first time you've done sudo, the second onwards won't be prompting you for password
<soreau> phpn00b: Something is wrong then
<dtf> chown_: i believe it's only good for the session. meaning, if you close and reopen terminal, it iwll prompt you for password
<LjL> santoshmuk: not for Windows.
<nullucas> LjL, maybe... I just got the impression that there are even old or rare books that are well formatted, which probably don't even exist as pdf for sale. I don't know... But if that's true, then I guess a good OCR software is the only way to go
<LjL> nullucas: well, open-source OCR software around is not especially good
<santoshmuk> ok bro !
<jailtonpierre> do you use Lubuntu? Can you help me?
<phpn00b> soreau, nothing wrong with my system. it seems the list of folders in Places is hard coded :(
<soreau> phpn00b: Which version of ubuntu?
<soreau> ! lubuntu | jailtonpierre
<ubottu> jailtonpierre: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<phpn00b> soreau, Ubuntu 11.10 + gnome shell
<soreau> phpn00b: I'm not really sure about gnome3
<jailtonpierre> ubottu: I'm trying it. Anyway thank's
<ubottu> jailtonpierre: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phpn00b> ubottu, you are intelligent
<ubottu> phpn00b: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moes>  Updated to Firefox-10.0.2..canonical-1.0 using synaptic...now firefox will crash when I try to open yahoo.games ??
<sacarlson> chown_: there is an option that can be set in sudo for a user to not require a password in sudo
<chown_> sacarlson:i see, well, i think its better i dont go this way, it would make my enviroment a lot less safe
<Sindikat> hi everyone! how to make ubuntu use .xinit.rc when started?
<phpn00b> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<phpn00b> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<sacarlson> chown_: true it will reduce security but at times in automated process I know  of no other solution.  this user doen't have to be the user you use as a desktop user
<ajnabicancer> I'm having issue with resolution
<ajnabicancer> can change it
<ajnabicancer> can't*
<ajnabicancer> any help
<ZuCo> ask
<chown_> sacarlson: could 2 users be running at same time withous pause at the background user?
<sacarlson> chown_: yes
<chown_> wow
<lahwran> hi, anyone here use dockbarx? I would like to make a specific window always have it's own entry and icon on the bar, even though it's an instance of an application I have open - specifically, I have a task shortcut for gmail tasks set up with chrome, so the tasks window is a chrome-owned window titled "Tasks", with its own icon. I'd like that window to have it's own entry on the bar so that I don't have to hover over the chrome icon to get to it.
<cdj> Unity's HUD is amazing
<cdj> it's like Spotlight in OS X
<cdj> love it
<sacarlson> chown_: as with apache, it runs in the background as user www-data as you are something else on the desktop
<malin_> how come i can only see one core in ubuntu? i tried acpi=off acpi=force noapic nolapic and even installed mainland kernels 3.3 and 3.2 but nothing works
<phpn00b> malin_, how do you determine how many cores there are?
<ajnabicancer> ZuCo: i was having resolution issue then i installed Nvidia drivers. after drivers installed display gone with message"signals out of rang". recently i recovered by selecting to load ubuntu in "failsafe graphic mode". now i am back to 1024x768. but i can't change resolution.
<cdj> does anyone know if you can show the package version when doing apt-get install
<cdj> like apt-get install apache2
<cdj> I want it to show the actual version of it
<cdj> 2.x.x
<malin_> phpn00b: in system overview, i dont know what its called in english :P
<bastidrazor> cdj: apt-cache policy packagename
<lahwran> cdj: apt-cache show apache2
<lahwran> policy?
<phpn00b> malin_, also check /proc/cpuinfo
<malin_> phpn00b: where you see how many cores there are and how much % they are working
<lahwran> bastidrazor: how interesting
<malin_> phpn00b: http://paste.ubuntu.com/856519/
<mongy> phpn00b, htop is nice shell app also
<japro> how do i leave a ftp console session when the connection timed out?
<cdj> bastidrazor, lahwran, that I'm aware of, I want something YUM style -- http://www.configureinstallsetup.com/files/yum_install_httpd/yum_install_httpd_1.PNG
<lahwran> japro: ctrl+d
<japro> nope
<cdj> see how it lists httpd - i386 - 2.2.11-2.fc10
<japro> i mean i can kill the ftp client externally
<monohedron> how to unpack an mzp file on ubuntu
<lahwran> japro: perhaps ctrl+c then - ctrl+d is "end of input", ctrl+c is "exit"
<japro> but that cant be the "proper" solution
<phpn00b> malin_, not sure what is wrong. mine display the 8 cores correctly :-)
<mrguser> Hy
<bastidrazor> cdj: if you're using 32bit then its a 32bit .deb.. if you're using 64bit its 64 or it'll not it otherwise
<MonkeyDust> 8 cores *drool*
<japro> when i type quit it just "waits" when i then ctrl-c it just goes back to the ftp prompt
<malin_> phpn00b:  i had same problems with my desktop that had 8 cores, it did only display 1
<lahwran> japro: how strange
<mongy> 4 real, 4 HT :)
<cdj> bastidrazor, it's not about showing the arch
<japro> well i guess i'll continue with the kill solution
<lahwran> bastidrazor: what does that have to do with his question?
<sacarlson> monohedron: will your mzp file not open in nautilus?
<mrguser> don't have
<bastidrazor> cdj: then i'm confused as to what you want.
<cdj> did you see the pic I provided?
<mrguser> Alguem aqui é brasileiro?
<japro> HT performance boosts can be rather impressive for certain tasks
<bastidrazor> cdj: yes.
<cdj> bastidrazor, well, then you saw that it shows the version and among other things the arch and repo too
<monohedron> sacarlson, nope nothing under linux seem to open them
<cdj> ubuntu only shows the package name, but nevermind I figured it out
<cdj> apt-get -V install
<monohedron> i wouldn't ask if i hadn't hased this already
<monohedron> chased
<phpn00b> would ne nice ifi gnome3 has something similar to Desktop Folder in kde4
<cdj> without -V: The following NEW packages will be installed:  nginx nginx-common nginx-full; WITH -V: The following NEW packages will be installed:  nginx (1.1.14-1)
<cdj> that's what I wanted
<cdj> thanks anyway :)
<mongy> phpn00b, I'm sure there is a widget for screenlet or similar for that
<lahwran> cdj: you're welcome anyway
<Segaja> hi, i'm trying to upgrade an ubuntu 11.10 system. but i get errors during the upgrade
<chown_> like if i have to move a bunch of folders at the same time i have to do a mv /path1 /finalpath, i mean if the finalpath is the same could i pass a lot of arguments to be moved?
<cdj> now where do I configure so that when I type in apt-get it automatically does apt-get -V
<cdj> like when "rewriting" commands such as sl to ls
<chown_> cdj: .bashrc ?
<cdj> terminal aliases
<bastidrazor> cdj: .bashrc alias 'apt-get'='apt-get -V'
<cdj> thanks
<Segaja> http://pastie.org/private/k5ithz2hjmtctq623cnba << any ideas?
<dom_> ky
<ajnabicancer> i was having resolution issue then i installed Nvidia drivers. after drivers installed display gone with message"signals out of rang". recently i recovered by selecting to load ubuntu in "failsafe graphic mode". now i am back to 1024x768. but i can't change resolution.
<ajnabicancer> any help
<soreau> ajnabicancer: You probably aren't using the nvidia driver while in low graphics mode
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Why did you install old 175 driver not in ubuntu repos?
<ajnabicancer> soreau: i am new to ubuntu. i did what i was told from this place.
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Well you should always use repo packages, especially when it comes to drivers
<wondering> why don't the icons on my new docky work.. They just bounce but will not open.
<ajnabicancer> soreau: i don't know anything about commands and packages
<soreau> ajnabicancer: It's pretty easy to install the driver from repos after you install ubuntu.. you just use the graphical installer it prompts you
<bastidrazor> wondering: ask the makers of your dock.
<ajnabicancer> soreau: How to get that repos?
<wondering> bastidrazor Yeah, that was very helpful.  I googled it but didn't get any direction. Thanks for your help
<soreau> ajnabicancer: They're already included by default
<ajnabicancer> soreau: i'm sorry but i didn't follow you. what should i do now?
<bastidrazor> wondering: just pointing you in a more appropriate direction.
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm having some sound issues in 11.10, my nforce audio isn't working, I checked some stuff online and strangely enough it's using the hda-intel kernel module for my audio, shouldn't I be using another kernel module ?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Well you already installed the 175 version of the driver manually yes?
<wondering> I have no Idea who made this application.  Does anyone else have any ideas as to why my icons only bounce twice on my newly installed Docky station?  The icons won't open the appkications
<ajnabicancer> soreau: let me tell, someone from here told me to check Xorg.0.log. i have copied this file in xp. can pastebin it.
<soreau> ajnabicancer: xorg.conf doesn't say much. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is much more useful
<ajnabicancer> soreau: i am a newbie. don't have much command in linux.(ubuntu)
<ajnabicancer> soreau: i can pastebin Xorg.0.log file.
<JulianMuttray> so, can anybody help with with a tinsy problem I've been having?
<[AJS]> where are the screensave settings in Unity?
<wondering> Docky help please. my icons only bounce twice on my newly installed Docky station?  The icons don't open the applications, they only bounce???
<[AJS]> *screensaver
<santubun> how to the driver of modem ?
<santubun> sorry i mean to install !
<ajnabicancer_> soreau: here's the LOG ---->http://www.mediafire.com/?6mf46ndy445lfjc
<rustygates> good day all
<muesli> is there an easy way to find out which recommended packages i'm currently missing? (e.g. all packages that are recommended by another already installed package)
<soreau> ajnabicancer_: You really have got to learn how to pastebin. I'm not downloading that file
<soreau> ! pastebin | ajnabicancer_
<ubottu> ajnabicancer_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ajnabicancer_> soreau: i tried and that didn't work for me, so i uploaded the file. no problem, i'll try again the pastebin
<muellisoft> muesli: Hm. there should be. I think Ubuntu has preset to automatically pull suggested (or recommended?) packages. So a plain aptitude install -f (or the like) might help you. Otherwise you might be able to find the setting to pull your desired suggestions then run aptitude.
<soreau> ajnabicancer_: yes it seems to be unusually large..
<ajnabicancer_> soreau: trying......
<soreau> ajnabicancer_: In any event, my recommendation would be to get rid of whatever driver(s) you've installed and just install them using the jockey utility (graphical driver installer)
<ubuntu-guy> hi
<tuecky> Ist es möglich cinnamon unter 11.04 zu installieren ?
<Muelli> !de | tuecky
<ubottu> tuecky: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tuecky> hm
<ajnabicancer_> Soreau: tell me how to do what you just defined.
<ajnabicancer_> soreau: pastebin taking too long......
<ajnabicancer_> sorry
<ubuntu-guy> What happened of Ubuntu 11.10? Everything changed and even to open "terminal" need to search..... OH!!!
<soreau> ajnabicancer_: I have no idea what you've done so far so I can't really say for your current install. The sure fire way is to install ubuntu fresh and then install the nvidia driver when prompted
<santubun> can anybody tell me how to install amd  audio , video ,motherboard driver ?
<jtannenbaum> japanese filenames/paths end up looking like this: http://i.imgur.com/65z98.png
<Muelli> santubun: why would you do that? You usually don't need to do that
<hacked_kernel> how to set DNS server IPs like opendns for dnsmasq to resolve ?
<santubun> what do u mean ?
<timmit> Why is https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev no more providing updates?
<ajnabicancer_> soreau: How to get rid of Installed drivers, and then about utility (graphic driver installed)
<soreau> ajnabicancer_: You probably have to run the driver installer again and tell it to uninstall
<bencahill> Pici: ping
<s4chin> g nickerv identify sacisin
<LjL> !identify | s4chin
<ubottu> s4chin: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<santubun> is there any way to install it ?
<s4chin> msg nickserv identify sacisin
<bencahill> s4chin: you need to do /msg, not msg
<bencahill> s4chin: and change your password, since we all know it now :)
<s4chin> msg nickserv set password redhat
<timmit> :D
<bencahill> lol
<s4chin> Did :)
<HyperCow> lol
<s4chin> lol Thanks
<bencahill> s4chin: put a / before msg
<timmit> Why is https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev no more providing updates? :/
<s4chin> Seems my keyboard is getting dead
<ubuntu-guy> How can i find the terminal easily? ..... Main tool of linux should "TERMINAL" ...
<bencahill> ubuntu-guy: I think C-A-t
<ubuntu-guy> bencahill, Sorry?
<cdj> open it via dash, lock to launcher and later you could just super+# it
<bencahill> ubuntu-guy: Ctrl+Alt+t
<cdj> or ctrl+alt+t as benca said
<ubuntu-guy> oh yeah got it
<ubuntu-guy> thanks bencahill
<bencahill> np
<CharminTheMoose> Turns out I can run 'gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gksu/sudo-mode true' to set gksu to sudo mode on debootstrap ubuntu installs from inside a chroot.
 * mneptok slides theadmin some coffee and Percoset
<ubuntu-guy> First time it made me confused
<theadmin> mneptok: ?...
<theadmin> mneptok: Why me?
<santubun> my update manager is not  working properly . how to fix it ?
<Oer> santubun, what is the error you get?
<ajnabicancer_> soreau: i have one more issue. i don't hear startup sound.
<soreau> ajnabicancer_: Does other sound work?
<HyperCow> I can't use anything above Ubuntu 10.10. Does that make me a necrofile?
<santubun> W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<santubun> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<escott> im trying to build against a vendor provided (not open source) C++ header that references iostream.h. What is the appropriate way to deal with this? Do I install lsb-build-base3
<nihcas> Hi All
<Oer> santubun, so you have troubles with wicca ?
 * Oer hates this alligation
<santubun> what is that ?
<Oer> santubun, i don't know, i think it is not a bug, just the old ones are used
<acid_uk> afternoon all
<JP-sNL> hi
<acid_uk> has anyone done LACP link aggrigation on ubuntu
<santubun> how to fix it ?
<mizos> hi
<acid_uk> LACP connection is only getting maxed on accross one link ,
<acid_uk> there is two bonded 1gige links
<JP-sNL> santubun... sounds like a resolving problem... if it never happened before it might be DNS server problem... try again in an hour or so
<FCR2012> Hi
<FCR2012> I have a question,when the next ubuntu will come out
<JasonGriffee> I have a wireless card that suddenly stops using its wireless capabilities, what could cause this?
<theadmin> FCR2012: Ubuntu releases are April and October every year
<FCR2012> Thanks theadmin
<santubun> <FCR2012>  i.e  after six month  !
<FCR2012> Oh
<dawciobiel> I need to run "fsck" and to do it i need to lunch system in "single user mode". But how to do it when i have no GRUB installeded? Do i need to install GRUB or there is another way to lunch single-user-mode?
<theadmin> FCR2012: That's where the version numbers come from, they're YY.MM
<runicfox> @ FCR2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<FCR2012> Ok then
<oCean> FCR2012: more accurately, it will be out when it's ready. Plans are april and october indeed
<HyperCow> fcr: 26.04.2012
<dawciobiel> In my case LILO is not installeded as well
<ox3a> perhaps 12.04 will be released on may
<FCR2012> Ok thanks for the info
<HyperCow> ox3a: On may? It's been april, always.
<FCR2012> So...I know to mount a c drive on DoSBox
<FCR2012> In linux or windows
<theadmin> dawciobiel: If you don't have GRUB, you won't be able to use the system...
<theadmin> dawciobiel: Thus, you need a livecd if you *really* don't have GRUB
<santubun> i heard that LTS is going to be for 5 year !
<oCean> HyperCow: incorrect. Release in '06 was in june
<dawciobiel> well my system is already installed and runing
<FCR2012> Man how a guy don't have GRUB?
<HyperCow> oCean: Just one exeption :)
<dawciobiel> when i type: $lilo or $grub i got "The program 'lilo
<FCR2012> Hey i know to mount a C drive on DosBox
<dawciobiel> when i type: $lilo or $grub i got "The program 'lilo' is not currently installed. Yu can install it by ..."
<oCean> HyperCow: as I said, it will be out when it's ready. It is just planned to be april. Might as well be may
<FCR2012> But i have to go AFK for a minute
<ox3a> HyperCow, oh yeah ... sorry
<dawciobiel> FCR2012: mate, i already got GRUB on another system. On this one i dont need it
<dawciobiel> *another machine
<FCR2012> dawciobiel: Oh
<CharminTheMoose> What's the 'proper way' to su to another (not root) user?
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: sudo -u username -i
<Ampelbein> dawciobiel: Please pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l | grep grub' and 'apt-cache policy grub-pc-bin'
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Or, "su username". Well. That works fine for non-root
<dawciobiel> Ampelbein: well hart to do it, cuz 2nd PC is not connected to network right now
<dawciobiel> but ok, i will try to copy some how those info
<dawciobiel> brb
<JP-sNL> &
<[void]> Hi,is there a pastebin.com application for Ubuntu too? found only one for unix...
<JasonGriffee> why would a network card stop using it's wireless capabilities?
<user1> hi
<Oer> [void] pastebinit
<[void]> ok,thx
<malin_> void: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<FCR2012> BACK
<ox3a> Perhaps VLC is not in the repos ?
<ThatGuy|2> Can anyone help me with virtualbox and ubuntu?
<ThatGuy|2> Im trying to install aditional guest aditions, it says it is UNIX software and I click that it should install it with the autorun prompter
<ThatGuy|2> then nothing happens
<ThatGuy|2> shouldnt there be an installer popup or something?
<ThatGuy|2> or is it working correctly?
<FCR2012> Ubuntu,where you don't need antivirus
<FCR2012> I don't use VirtualBox
<FCR2012> I use DOSBOX for Dos games
<ubuntu-guy> Which is the good media player for 11.10 ... ? In 10.04 i used VLC but i don't find it in 11.10
<[AJS]> vlc is in 11.10
<NahsiN> Guest editions is installed if you can access the Auto resize option when booting up your virtual machine.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-guy,  make sure you have all your repositories enabled , including partners in your package manager
<soreau> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<soreau> ubuntu-guy: its in universe repo
<ubuntu-guy> guys perhaps i am having some problem when "sudo apt-get update"
<ubuntu-guy> It show error: 404 not found
<FCR2012> I was playing DOOM
<FCR2012> Hell Yeah i was killing demons
<soreau> ubuntu-guy: Check what repos you have enabled
<danileigh79> !offf-topic | FCR2012
<FCR2012> Oh
<danileigh79> !off-topic | FCR2012
<ubottu> FCR2012: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FCR2012> I am just watching this chat
<pier> server irc.chlame.net
<ubuntu-guy> FCR2012, 0_o
<wondering> Ive spent hours on google and everything else I can think of....     Rythmbox icon only bounces on Docky but will not open??? Have tried removing, re drag and drop, logging out, restarting, activating in docky settings, nothing seems to start the app from the Docky bar... Can someone help me???
<FCR2012> Because i know a bit of ubuntu
<FCR2012> Like
<danileigh79> FCR2012: If you want to watch, then watch, but this is a support channel, don't bring up off-topic chat
<bazhang> FCR2012, stop that please
<FCR2012> Ubuntu has already an antivirus
<soreau> wondering: Does rythmbox work when you start it normally?
<NahsiN> That Guy...if you downloaded the guest additions iso then you have to mount it in your virtual machine. That option is there in the virtual machine settings. After it's been mounted it becomes like a cd and then you can install guest additions from within your virtual machine.
<danileigh79> soreau: What do you mean
<wondering> soreau yes from the start menu way
<soreau> wondering: Try running docky from a terminal then try starting docky and see if there is any interesting output
<junglist313> Hello, what is that command that lets you identify what process is responsible for a given X window again? It's driving me crazy.
<wrman> who can speak chinese
<wondering> soreau Docky works fine.  Its the rhythmbox icon that doesn't work
<theadmin> !cn | wrman
<ubottu> wrman: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jbdr> 我啊
<wrman> thanks
<BluesKaj> wondering,  or run rythmbox in the terminal and pastebin the error
<NahsiN> Does anyone know how I can suppress these log in log out notifications..... it's crazy!
<soreau> wondering: I never said either was not true
<FCR2012> Hey anyone needs help with dosbox?
<theadmin> junglist313: xwininfo
<Chipzzz> NahsiN: "/ignore * joins parts"
<junglist313> theadmin: THANK YOU
<theadmin> junglist313: np :D
<NahsiN>  "/ignore * joins parts"
<FCR2012> Well...
<bazhang> FCR2012, please stop it.
<FCR2012> No one needs my help in DosBox
<hacked_kernel> what is a good irc  bouncer?
<Chipzzz> NahsiN: leave out the quotes... also, add "quits" to the list
<bazhang> FCR2012, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<soreau> NahsiN: without quotes
<FCR2012> Meet me at the OffTopic
<theadmin> hacked_kernel: Try ZNC
<wondering> BluesKaj Rythmbox ran fine in term
<milen8204> how can I flie transfer between two computers on linux ?
<hacked_kernel> theadmin, I tried it but can't get it working fine, and can't hide my IP
<Chipzzz> milen8204: rsync
<theadmin> hacked_kernel: Hm okay
<virtuaposta> j #centos
<milen8204> Chipzzz: what is this ?
<Chipzzz> milen8204: also scp
<BluesKaj> wondering,  what about the menu ..does it run from there ?
<milen8204> is thouse a program?
<FCR2012> I am in Off topic channel,if you need help at mounting c drives in DosBox meet me at #Ubuntu-offtopic
<hacked_kernel> theadmin, do you a vhost that hides IP that i can use in znc?
<Chipzzz> milen8204: they both do file transfers between different hosts... "man scp" and "man rsync" for info
<NahsiN> Okay so I typed >>/ignore * joins parts quits
<milen8204> ok thanks
<ichiro_> Not quite ubuntu, but the debian channel is quiet.
<NahsiN> and still nothing is happening.
<theadmin> FCR2012: Look, nobody needs help with that. If you know something there's no point in shoving it down everybody's throats >.>
<wondering> BluesKaj  Yes it runs fine from the menu and terminal ...  Just bounces in Docky
<NahsiN> Yes I did not put ">>"
<ichiro_> I'm having issues with intel i810 on squeeze. I've done an i910.modeset=0 at boot to get the thing up and running but graphical performance is poor compared to etch and i get artefacts in some cases. Moving a window hammers the cpu. Don't have this issue on a 76Mhz pII :P
<ichiro_> Any ideas?
<bazhang> ichiro_, #debian
<Chipzzz> NahsiN: you should be all set :-)
<bazhang> ichiro_, debian is NOT supported here
<theadmin> hacked_kernel: No idea, I don't use znc myself
<theadmin> hacked_kernel: I just have a friend who uses it and says it's good
<ichiro_> bazhang: Can you recommend a different channel that people actually use then?
<soreau> ><
<bazhang> ichiro_, ##linux maybe or check alis
<BluesKaj> wondering,  well, I guess docky is the culprit
<bazhang> !alis | ichiro_
<ubottu> ichiro_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bencahill> ichiro_: debain has 1143 users o.0
<bencahill> s/debain/#debian/
<ichiro_> bazhang: Nobody talking for the past hour though. Thanks for the pointers though!
<soreau> ichiro_: #debian or possibly #intel-gfx
<wondering> BluesKaj   wait... I clicked on it again and terminal gave me a error.. I will pastebin it.
<Chipzzz> ichiro_: look here: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<ichiro_> Thanks guys.
<Chipzzz> :-)
<NahsiN> Chippz it's not working I am still getting joined quitting notification :(
<wondering> BluesKaj ok. I pastebined it..  How will you see it?
<BluesKaj> wondering,  post the pastebin url here
<NahsiN> what stupid mistake I might be doing? :(
<bazhang> NahsiN, what irc client
<NahsiN> Quassel
<NahsiN> Does it have it's own settings?
<bazhang> NahsiN, perhaps ask in #quassel , I will check as well
<NahsiN> Okay thanks.
<wondering> bLUESkAJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/856598/
<wondering> BluesKaj woops sorry        http://paste.ubuntu.com/856598/
<PiratAsso91> CIAO
<PiratAsso91> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Hamed> hi every  body i am trying to browse wired-internet from my laptop dell inspiron 6400 i couldn't but i am browse internet from wifi after i writed sudo mobprob b43
<PiratAsso91> !list
<NahsiN> Thanks guys I will check in quassel.
<PiratAsso91> ciao
<NahsiN> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<simpson1897> Hey Shonster!!!  Are you here? IT'S  Vladymyr!!!
<NahsiN> All I had to do is right click on the channel click on Hide and all the options were there :P Easier than I thought.
<Chipzzz> :-)
<wondering> BluesKaj    did you get it?
<Chipzzz> Hamed: b43 is a wireless driver... are you running a firewall?
<PiratAsso91> ciao
<PiratAsso91> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Hamed> no firewall my wireless working but my wired don't
<Chipzzz> Hamed: can you pastebin your ifconfig?
<Hamed> hamed@hamed-MM061:~$ ifconfig
<Hamed> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Hamed>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Hamed>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<Hamed>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<FloodBot1> Hamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hamed>           RX packets:366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Hamed>           TX packets:366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Seveas> !pastebin | Hamed
<ubottu> Hamed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Firebolt> Hamed, in the future, use something like pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ss_> i use the elementary theme, but i found there is something wrong with the address bar.
<ss_> who can help me?
<Hamed> ok thank you
<bazhang> ss_ with what
<Hamed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856608/
<ghost_> hi
<wondering> BluesKaj   are you still helping me?
<Chipzzz> Hamed: your eth0 is not setup
<Hamed> how can i setup eth0?
<Chipzzz> Hamed: do you have a desktop running or just terminal mode?
<klmmlk> Hamed, with ifconfig...
<Hamed> i am using ubuntu unity 11.10
<ssta> Hamed: if you do "ifconfig -a" is eth0 listed?
<Hamed> -a command not found
<ssta> ifconfig -a
<wondering> BluesKaj was helping me but I think he left or something because he is not responding   Can someone help me....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/856598/    Ive spent hours on google and everything else I can think of....     Rythmbox icon only bounces on Docky but will not open??? Have tried removing, re drag and drop, logging out, restarting, activating in docky settings, nothing seems to start the app from the Docky bar... Can someone help me
<wondering> ???
<Hamed> ifconfig-a: command not found
<PiratAsso91> ciao
<PiratAsso91> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> Hamed, theres a space
<bazhang> PiratAsso91, stop that. there are no warez here
<Chipzzz> Hamed: right click on your wifi applet, edit connections, and add a wired connection... is easier than the command line method
<bazhang> PiratAsso91, no file sharing here.
<ss_> @bazhang ;)
<ss_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=305394
<bazhang> ss_ whats the problem
<sk3ptic_1ne> hey folks, what the best ubuntu compatible laptop with the best battery life...maybe even as good as those apples batter lifes or comparable...I do heavy application development
<Hamed> i will close to try chipzz solution
<ss_> i can't describe it clearly.
<bazhang> sk3ptic_1ne, check the hcl?
<wondering> In Docky settings under helpers rhythmbox is showing as stopped???   How do I get it started again????\
<bazhang> !hcl | sk3ptic_1ne
<ubottu> sk3ptic_1ne: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ss_> please click the link
<ss_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=305394
<ubuntu> are there every body from Poland?
<bazhang> ss_ did you contact the theme creator at deviant art? try another theme?
<bazhang> ubuntu,  #ubuntu-pl
<wondering> ubuntu my girl is from Poland
<ubuntu> Potrzebuję informacji na temat ubuntu a dokładnie instalacji
<bazhang> wondering lets stay on topic please
<ss_> bazhang, i haven't.
<wondering> bazhang  ubuntu asked!
<bazhang> ubuntu /join #ubuntu-pl   english here
<sk3ptic_1ne> bazhang, thanks, but that only tells me compatibility not the battery life right ?
<wondering> bazhang  can you help with my docky rhythmbox issue
<ubuntu> Czy ktoś tu pisze po polsku?
<mintman_> hello anyone use Multipass or Katana or Multi usb
<alisunjaya> HELLO
<Hamed> it didn't work
<bazhang> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<qazokm> is pl polish
<alisunjaya> I ubottu
<bazhang> qazokm, yep
<Hamed> i tried to add wired network from edit connection wired then add then save
<kinglet> hello guys, i just installed my nvidia driver on my ubuntu 11.10 and then my boot-splash is very big now! what should I do to fix it?
<kinglet> I mean big and without quality!
<qazokm> i dont think its your nvidia driver's fault kinglet
<l0ll0lll> kinglet: it seems you might be unable to make it nice because nouveau KMS is no longer in use when you use nvidia binary driver
<Hitokkohitori> Hi is it possible, for a noob, to replace pc-grub with grub in Synaptic? Or will it cause trouble?
<wondering> bazhang http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/
<ajnabicancer> PLEASE HELP ME! i am stuck with Graphic drivers. Resolution is stuck to 640x???.   Now What should i do.
<bazhang> wondering, why paste that here
<wondering> thought you needed help in polish
<w1jp> noob ?: How do I filter out all the coming/going announcements?
<bazhang> w1jp, which irc client
<kinglet> l0ll0lll, ahhh! really? this is not good :(
<wondering> ubuntu http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/
<ajnabicancer> in "Hardware Driver" there are three drivers listed 1. nvidia173 2.Nvidia 96 and one is current
<w1jp> Pidgin
<wondering> bazhang sorry.. it was ubuntu asking
<kinglet> l0ll0lll, boot-splash is ugly now :(
<bazhang> w1jp, if you dont get an answer here you can ask in #pidgin as well
<l0ll0lll> kinglet: yeah, i have the same problem on one of my machines
<w1jp> Tnx @banzhang
<Chipzzz> Hamed: since you are asking i assume it did not fix the wired connection?
<kinglet> l0ll0lll, I think there must be a way to fix it! what do u think?
<l0ll0lll> kinglet: i might be wrong though and just don't know the solution
<ajnabicancer> How to solve resolution problem & someone tell me about Nvidia exact Driver.
<kinglet> any suggestion guys?
<ajnabicancer> How to solve resolution problem & someone tell me about Nvidia exact Driver.
<ajnabicancer> in "Hardware Driver" there are three drivers listed 1. nvidia173 2.Nvidia 96 and one is current
<ajnabicancer> PLEASE HELP ME! i am stuck with Graphic drivers. Resolution is stuck to 640x???.   Now What should i do.
<kinglet> me and l0ll0lll want to know how can fix boot-splash size after restarting ubuntu?
<l0ll0lll> ajnabicancer: please stop shouting
<bazhang> ajnabicancer, patience
<w1jp> @kinglet I am a ubuntu noob; however, I would check out the startup and see where the display is being set. Mostly this is done in one of the many .../.*fc files
<ajnabicancer> bazhan/lollolll: sure, but stuck from past 3 days
<Chipzzz> kinglet: lollo64it: you can add "-nomodeset" to your grub boot line and set the graphics mode manually
<kinglet> Chipzzz, can u plz explain me more? step by step plz
<l0ll0lll> Chipzzz: would nomodeset have any sense with nvidia binary driver?
<kinglet> Chipzzz, I m a Ubuntu n00b
<bazhang> !nomodeset | kinglet please read
<ubottu> kinglet please read: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zykotick9> kinglet: (WARNING: if i there you, i'd just leave it & i don't know if this works in modern Ubuntu versions) but see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<w1jp> NOOB ISSUE: I just installed ubunto 11.10 on my old ThinkPad. It is working fine mostly; however, when it wakes from sleep the screen is __corrupted__  Any ideas?
<ajnabicancer> chipzzz: i tried that solution too but nothing happened
<Chipzzz> lollo64it: checking...
<Chipzzz> kinglet: looking for dox on the subject...
<kinglet> Chipzzz, sure! ty
<kinglet> ty guys
<ajnabicancer> ????
<ajnabicancer> Do i need to ask again? :|
<pushpop> something is currently filling up my / partition
<pushpop> I only have 65M free
<pushpop> how can I found out whats filling it up
<bazhang> !helpme | ajnabicancer
<ubottu> ajnabicancer: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sgo11> hi, I have added my user to group 'root'. why can't I access files/dirs which are root group accessible? thanks.
<jrib> sgo11: why would you do that?
<ajnabicancer> bazhang: helpme
<bazhang> ajnabicancer, stop repeating every 6o seconds
<zykotick9> pushpop: you need to find out what that "something" is.  from terminal "cd /" then "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" will give you size of the base directories
<w1jp> sgo11 you need to chagnyour group id
<w1jp> it defaults to your gid
<sgo11> jrib, thanks for your reply. I remembered you taught me last time. :) I changed my apache2 config files permission. /etc/apache2/. by default, they are readable by others. i did chmod o-rx. then, i will not be able to read them. so I added myself to group root.
<sgo11> w1jp, thanks for your reply. but i don't quite get it. for other group, if i am in the group and files are group readable, I can read them fine. why root group is different?
<jrib> sgo11: better to create a new group like "www-editors", chgrp of all of those files, give appropriate permissions for the group with chown, and then add your user to that group.  Or, just use sudo
<luke--_> is there a tool / way with or without GUI to see scancodes sent by a keyboard the moment you press a key?
<ajnabicancer> any help related to my issue?
<sgo11> jrib, use sudo to edit files is fine. but since they are not readable anymore. sudo ls gives me headache. sudo cd will not work. so..
<zykotick9> luke--_: xev?
<jrib> sgo11: you can obtain a root shell with « sudo -i » if you really don't want to create a groupc for your www files
<zykotick9> sgo11: "sudo cd foo" will never work if it's root only
<w1jp> @sgo11 you just need to make sure you are part of that group. Then change your active gid via "newgrp the new group"
<luke--_> zykotick9: seems good, thank you!
<sgo11> jrib, sudo -i is an option. I am doing it right now. just feel not safe. afraid I will type rm -rf / by accident. :)
<Chipzzz> kinglet: ajnabicancer: & others: here is an overview from debian: http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting#nVidia_GfxCards ... will find you the driver dox that describe the available config settings....
<ajnabicancer> how to uninstall nvidia drivers. there are three listed in "hardware drivers"? and then how can i find perfect drivers for nvidia and solution to resolution?
<sgo11> zykotick9, that's true. :)
<w1jp> your default group is yourself  user= sgo11; group=sgo11
<jrib> sgo11: then setup a group for your www files.  Adding your user to the root group is not good practice
<sgo11> w1jp, I am not talking about default group.....
<wondering> does anyone know anything about docky and icons.... PLEASE help.. I have been working on this problem for hours
<ajnabicancer> Chipzzz: ubuntu is new for me & i don't know much about commands....
<sgo11> jrib, I think i will use sudo -i -u root for now. thanks.
<jrib> wondering: best to just ask your question
<jrib> sgo11: "-u root" is redundant
<wondering> rhythmbox icon only bounces on the Docky... It doesn't start the music player
<sgo11> jrib, got it. thanks.
<ajnabicancer> Chipzzz: link you provided is not much help for me.
<hot2trot> does anyone know of a good rss reader that can make different dings for different rss feeds getting a new message?
<w1jp> Has anyone had screen issues when waking up from sleep (lenovo thinkpad w/ ubuntu 11.10)
<trakinas> hi fellas. Im trying to run memtest, but it get stuck at the fisrt screen. no keyboard, no action, no message like "checking your memory". Im starting it from grub. Am I doing something wrong?
<nava> hot2trot : lifrea
<zykotick9> w1jp: yes, everytime i wake my laptop while it's sleeping - it's grumpy and yells at me.  </joking>  Perhaps you could expand on what you mean by "issues".
<iuzar> hello
<w1jp> @zykotic9: when the laptop wakes up from sleep, the video is corrupted. Since I KNOW that it is asking me for my password, I just type that in the most of the corruption get painted over
<sgo11> jrib, I think I made a big mistake..... I was trying to remove my user from root group with an incorrect command: sudo usermod -G root "$USER", now I no longer belong to any groups. can you please let me know if it's possible to undo it? or which group should I belong to in order to make my system work properly.... like audio etc....
<jigspan> any one explain how to install net snmp on ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotick9> w1jp: what graphics card?
<w1jp> not sure.
<zykotick9> w1jp: "lspci | grep -i vga" from terminal to find out
<hot2trot> nava: i was just googling, it will make a ding when there is a new feed?
<nava> yes, Liferea is correct name
<treadstone90> Can anyone tell me how to build Cppunit ?
<jrib> sgo11: I don't have a list of the default groups handy.  It's probably in a config file somewhere (I don't know where).  If you can't find it either, just create a new user and see which groups he belongs to
<nava> hot2trot: even it can connect to your google reader
<w1jp> @zykotick9: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84M [Quadro NVS 140M] (rev a1)
<sgo11> jrib, that's a smart workaround. thanks. by the way, what is the proper command to remove user from group? i just know how to add....
<hot2trot> nava: me likes... thank you!
<jrib> sgo11: just use: deluser USER GROUP
<w1jp> System Info says my Deiver is 'Unknown'
<sgo11> jrib, got it. thanks.
<nava> hot2trot : welcome
<Chipzzz> ajnabicancer: this seems to have solved similar problems for people in several forums: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<zykotick9> w1jp: i see several people are experiencing your issue.  Are you using the 173 nvidia driver?
<zykotick9> w1jp: this is an old bug, but might have some info for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/34043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34043 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "Nvidia binary driver requires Option "NvAGP" "1" for reliable suspend/resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<w1jp> @zykotic9: I have an undefined driver
<zykotick9> w1jp: don't use @ in nicks (in irssi i'm not getting highlighted)
<zykotick9> w1jp: "undefined" what do you mean?  Can you open nvidia-settings?  You should see a version in there.
<w1jp>  zykotick9: I have an "Unkown" in my Dislpays driver
<somethinginteres> what prefix do I need to set for ./configure so that my apps compiled from source run when I just simply type their name instead of being told they're not installed?
<zykotick9> somethinginteres: are you aware of checkinstall?
<javierf_> Hi! I can't connect to my wifi after trying to ser WPA encryption. Someone can help me configuring it? It's very annoying, I followed a tutorial in internet and everything looks correct... thanks
<somethinginteres> zykotick9: actually, yes I just forgot to use it in this one case unfortunately, thanks for the heads up though.
<zykotick9> w1jp: i don't know what "Display driver" is?  Have you installed an nvidia driver from the driver tool?
<w1jp>  zykotick9: I lopen SystemInfo and the Graphics settins are "Driver Unknown"
<w1jp>  zykotick9: when I go to Displays, I am told the same thing.
<zykotick9> w1jp: ok, well i guess i can't help then.  Good luck.
<ajnabicancer> How to install nvidia drivers, i have removed drivers from "hardware dirvers"
<blackshirt> Ajnabicancer have you downloaded propietary drivers?
<ajnabicancer> blackshirt: i don't know what to do for downloading drivers.
<javierf_>  Hi! I can't connect to my wifi after trying to ser WPA encryption. Someone can help me configuring it? It's very annoying, I followed a tutorial in internet and everything looks correct... thanks
<BluesKaj> w1jp, open admin>additional drivers (if that path still exists) , and choose the recommended driver
<satish_> hey
<satish_> anyone from India
<w1jp> ALL: I installed sysinfo and it properly identified my card  and I also discoverd that I am using NVIDIA Driver Version: 173.14.30
<ajnabicancer> Blackshirt: i have removed previous drivers because those aren't working file. once it bring "signals out of range" then resolution error.
<satish_> anyone from India
<ajnabicancer> i am stuck
<trakinas> Im trying to run memtest, but it get stuck at the fisrt screen. no keyboard, no action, no messages. Im starting it from grub. Am I doing something wrong?
<BluesKaj> w1jp,  read my post above , make sure the 173 is the recommended driver
<LinSkyrate> someone know howto switch desktops/workspace via keyboard in Linux/kde?
<blackshirt> Ajnabicancer,you can install open source nvidia drivers version from repository,or you can download propietary version for linux from nvidia websites
<ziyadb> LinSkyrate: Ctrl+Alt+Arrow Keys
<satish_> anyone from India
<LinSkyrate> ziyadb, nope.. thats in Gnome.. but not in KDE as it seems
<ziyadb> LinSkyrate: heh. Google.
<LinSkyrate> ziyadb, he he.. beleive me.. i always check there first
<undeclaredx> I'm having an issue with samba.  It's not allowing unix logins, although it's configured as user. Does anyone know the fix for this?
<w1jp> BluesKaj: 173 is selected
<BluesKaj> ok , did you install it , w1jp ?
<blackshirt> Satish_ this is universal place
<BluesKaj> not selected , w1jp I mean recommended
<zykotick9> !tab > blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt, please see my private message
<w1jp> BluesKaj:  there are three other options
<w1jp> 1) NVIDA (post-release updates (version173-updates)
<w1jp> 2)  " (version current) [recommended]
<w1jp> 3) " (post-release updates)(version current-dupdate)
<satish_> this is universal place ?
<blackshirt> Undeclaredx, what you mean with not allowing unix logins?
<satish_> like a major black hole ?
<bastidrazor> satish_: #ubuntu-in would be a great place to look for fellow indies
<satish_> how do i get here?
<bastidrazor> satish_: type /join #ubuntu-in
<satish_> networks?
<satish_> thanks Guys
<TUX11> can someone help me plx
<TUX11> plz
<Canadian1296> !ask | TUX11
<ubottu> TUX11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<w1jp> BluesKaj: you think I should use the newest one?
<BluesKaj> w1jp, ok ..that's the correct driver , you can be adventurous and try #3
<TUX11> right i try and open mousetrap and it dont open
<TUX11> what am i doing wrong
<BluesKaj> w1jp,  but that's your choice
<TUX11> the mouse spins but nothing happens
<w1jp> BluesKay, tnx
<shourov> hello.... i have installed ubuntu 11.10 from alternate cd. but i cannot boot into ubuntu without the recovery mode? what should i do?
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL ...
<trakinas> anyone?
<TUX11> hmmm is the MBR ok
<Canadian1296> shourov: What happens when you boot normally?
<Benxyzzy> bash script: How do I put double quotes inside a double quoted string?
<blackshirt> Shourov check your disk
<Chipzzz> Benxyzzy: "\""
<shourov> Canadian1296: a blank screen, then the monitor switches off
<Erealz> hey everyone i was wondering if there a common fix for this error no screens found?
<Benxyzzy> Chipzzz: Like "My name is \"Ben\"" ?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | shourov
<ubottu> shourov: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<trakinas> Benxyzzy: yes. you have to scape them.
<Chipzzz> Benxyzzy: yes
<TUX11> is there another software like mousetrap
<Benxyzzy> Chipzzz, trakinas : Thanks!
<Chipzzz> :-)
<bazhang> TUX11, to do what
<Canadian1296> Benxyzzy: Yes. You can escape any characters like that with / (To include a backslah type //)
<TUX11> control the mouse using webcam
<Benxyzzy> Canadian: Shouldn't your slashes be the other way round?
<Canadian1296> Benxyzzy: Haha yes, yes they should.
<trakinas> How long does memtest takes to start its test?
<Benxyzzy> That's the last piece of easily the most complicated script I've ever written
<Chipzzz> Canadian1296: you're using slashes, not sloshes ;-)
<shourov> ubottu: i can boot normally if i remove vt.handoff option from grub, but it starts only the console system....now, i ll try the nomodeset
<ubottu> shourov: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chipzzz> Benxyzzy: congrats on your accomplishment :-)
<Canadian1296> Chipzzz: In my defense, I'm on an iPod Touch not a computer. Its hard to type on a tiny virtual keyboard...
<Canadian1296> Chipzzz: :P
<Chipzzz> Canadian1296: lol... i didn't mean to find fault... just observing
<ksus> yo guys
<ksus> linux rox
<TUX11> we know ;)
<Chipzzz> ksus: we've noticed ;)
<Chipzzz> ksus: glad you did too :)
<TUX11> but i cant get mousetrap to work >:(
<ksus> lol
<trakinas> how long does the memtest takes to start running? it seems to be freezing here. =(
<LuXor> Hi, im new to ubuntu and i have a network connection problem with the Ubuntu Software Ceter. I'm using my university proxy server in order to connect to internet, i can connect with any problem minus the Ubuntu Software ceneter, so i cannot install any program using it
<ksus> i just started because of work
<ksus> I like to know everything abvout it
<Chipzzz> welcome aboard!
<ksus> already installed on home pc and my private + work laptop
<bazhang> TUX11, installed from where
<LuXor> Could anyone help to to resolve this trouble with the Ubunto Software center connection?
<TUX11> software centre
<bazhang> !manual | ksus
<ubottu> ksus: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !info mousetrap
<ubottu> mousetrap (source: mousetrap): A simple game of ball chasing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2.1 (oneiric), package size 274 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ubuntu-guy> Anyone know how i can configure text mode login please(startx for X)... ? I edited the grub but ubuntu still ask Password in GUI. Help please?
<ksus> its nice
<ksus> it working fast
<Canadian1296> ubuntu-guy: What changes did you make to grub?
<bazhang> ksus, support question?
<zykotick9> !text | ubuntu-guy
<ksus> !manual
<ubottu> ubuntu-guy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Chipzzz> ksus: if you like it now, install cairo-dock and watch... :-)
<bazhang> ksus, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu for support
<ksus> whats that
<blackshirt> Ubuntu-guy. What you mean with ask password for gui?
<ksus> lemme google on that one
<Canadian1296> ksus: If you don't have a support question, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<TUX11> ill just use the compter for her :(
<Chipzzz> ksys it's in the repos... just install it with software center... it rox!
<ksus> cairo dock is FX related right
<ubuntu-guy> Canadian1296, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"   (It was "quiet splash")
<trakinas> blackshirt: I think he means booting into command line, not X.
<zykotick9> ubuntu-guy: did you run "sudo update-grub" after making the change?
<Canadian1296> ubuntu-guy: You have to run "sudo update-grub" after to save your changes.
<ubuntu-guy> yeah
<Chipzzz> ksus: fx?
<ubuntu-guy> Canadian1296, zykotick9 yeah i did
<ksus> thnx chips its installing now
<Canadian1296> ksus: To find out more about a package you can type "/msg ubottu !info packagename"
<undeclaredx> can I lock down /etc to be readable only by root?
<trakinas> will try to boot into memtest again. btb.
<liujie> nihao
<liujie>  ,ksdjmv osdjvpsov
<Canadian1296> undeclaredx: Yes, but it doesn't sound like a good idea
<mbutubuntu> hello folks. I'm trying to start Ubuntu 10.04 but it gets Kernel Panic (I know it because I see keyboard leds blinking). I've tried also other linux distro like Fedora but nothing to do... I think there is an hardwar problem with some PCI (or ???). I'd like to run ubuntu live cd in text mode to see traceback for the kernel panic. How to do it? thanks
<zykotick9> undeclaredx: no (unless you want to break your system for everyone but root, including all services)
<bazhang> !cn | liujie
<ubottu> liujie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<undeclaredx> k =)
<Chipzzz> ksus: enjoy :-)
<undeclaredx> zykotick9: what's the default permissions then?
<undeclaredx> just out of curiosity
<zykotick9> undeclaredx: they're not all the same
<daviddoria> Apparently the Ubuntu Tex packages are very old. I've seen some (very complicated) instructions for installing "vanialla Tex" - is there any easier way to do this?
<undeclaredx> k
<Arthur> I
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: i ve just checked with nomodeset option. it worked...thanks :)
<Chipzzz> mbutubuntu: press shift while it's booting & the grub menu will offer you a recovery console, which is text mode
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: :)
<Arthur> I just want to learn something about Ubuntu on Android......
<ssta> daviddoria: I can't think of much the ubuntu TeX packages can't do...installing TeX isn't trivial
<Canadian1296> undeclaredx: To find out yours, type "ls -l / | grep etc"
<ksus> Cairo-dock rocks indeed
<Arthur> Which channel should I join..
<undeclaredx> k
<clever> is it normal for /sbin/init to be using 95% of the cpu time?
<ubuntu-guy> Just i want to type "startx" to get the X
<kapz> hi I am using ubuntu 11.10 gnome-shell on a laptop, the prpblem is suspend timeout won't work however closing lid,pressing Fn+F2 key or suspend from menu works perfectly fine...
<zykotick9> Canadian1296: "ls -l /etc" would be easier
<daviddoria> ssta yea I really don't want to, but I'm getting erros and the tex people have told me some of my packages are too old
<zykotick9> Arthur: try #ubuntu-phone
<mbutubuntu> Chipzzz, ok thanks
<Dig> .
<Dig> .
<Nevimus> With ubuntu for Android.. Is it firmware or app?
<Arthur> Thanks.
<Chipzzz> Canadian1296: gotta tell ya... it's pretty amazing that you can type fast enough on that ipod to keep up!
<mbutubuntu> Chipzzz, but it starts plymouth even with no-graphic boot
<Canadian1296> zykotick9: And more confusing if he doesn't know what he's looking for...
<LuXor>  Hi, im new to ubuntu and i have a network connection problem with the Ubuntu Software Ceter. I'm using my university proxy server in order to connect to internet, i can connect with any problem minus the Ubuntu Software ceneter, so i cannot install any program using it
<ssta> daviddoria: okay.  If it were me, I'd install the latest Ubuntu in a VM and install your TeX on that...but it's not for the fainthearted...
<Canadian1296> Chipzzz: I'm up to like 40 WPM :P
<undeclaredx> heh
<Chipzzz> Canadian1296: hats off 2 u!
<ch33z> In the DNS client configuration I already have by default when setting up so do i leave as is cuz it says in the config to use the dns servers but the isp already put them there. paste.ubuntu.com/856699
<Arthur> zykotick9:Seems that guys there are all AFK....
<Canadian1296> Chipzzz: I would use my computer but I just woke up, and I'm far to lazy to get out of bed...
<BluesKaj> LuXor,  try sudo apt-get install packagename in the terminal ...does that work ?
<ch33z> yea
<Chipzzz> mbutubuntu: i don't know of a way to avoid it, then... sorry... maybe someone else :-)
<Nevimus> I <3 ubuntu but With ubuntu for Android.. Is it firmware or app?
<Chipzzz> Canadian1296: lol
<Canadian1296> Nevimus: #ubuntu-phone
<Nevimus> Thx
<TUX11> wheres the defauly directory where cloned the repositorys go
<TUX11> default
<riad_shourov> can i have only a window manager in .xinitrc file (without gdm or similar) ?
<blackshirt> Riad,yes
<BluesKaj> ch33z,  you don't need to use the ISP default dns , you can use other dns server like opendns or verizon etc , if you have that option in your router dns settings
<ch33z> yea
<ch33z> well, then what do i use?
<ch33z> I have static ips as well.
<ubuntu-guy> lol i removed lightdm blindly to get startx working ... sucks!!!
<riad_shourov> blackshirt: but startx command doesn't seem to work
<ch33z> BlueKaj  also would it matter because the object I am trying to accomplish is setting up 3 websites to host basic html websites
<BluesKaj> ch33z,  or even google dns
<ubuntu-guy> riad_shourov, you are also trying to work with "startx" command?
<Canadian1296> ch33z: Try freedns.afraid.org
<Chipzzz> hey ch33z, how ya doin' today?
<ch33z> doing alright Chipzzz
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: ya :)
<ch33z> doing the config slowllly this time
<ch33z> instead of rushing ha
<ubuntu-guy> riad_shourov, me too... you 11.10 ?
<Chipzzz> lol... slow but sure always wins the race :-)
<ch33z> indeed
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: ya
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: i am now in console
<ubuntu-guy> i see
<ch33z> so really I shouldnt use the DNS servers from the ISP?
<Chipzzz> ch33z: for the time being, they're fine
<ubuntu-guy> riad_shourov, Can you get working "startx" command ?
<popey> ubuntu-guy: you could just disable lightdm
<popey> ubuntu-guy: but leave it installed
<ch33z> hm alright ill keep as is
<ch33z> If you have multiple domains you wish to search, your configuration might look like the following.
<ch33z> search example.com sales.example.com dev.example.com
<Ast001> I just tried to install ubuntu on my new Gigabyte Z68P-DS3 motherboard and after reboot it hangs with annoying black screen. It did not show grub boot loader at all... How can I fix this problem ?
<ch33z> any idea?
<ch33z> Chipzzz
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Ast001 start here
<ubottu> Ast001 start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: problem is ... i haven't any login manager.... i only have a small window manager (ratpoison) ..no gdm or lightdm
<TUX11> check the disc first Ast001
<BluesKaj> ch33z,  well it's not necessary , but if your ISP has provided you with a static IP then it
<ch33z> so I guess I have to add custom domains? ;0
<ubuntu-guy> popey, I removed it already(Perhaps ubuntu-desktop also removed)... Now ubuntu not starting
<ubuntu-guy> riad_shourov, i see ... same here
<popey> ubuntu-guy: that was unwise ☺
<BluesKaj> ch33z,  well it's not necessary , but if your ISP has provided you with a static IP then it's probly best to leave the dns settings as they are.
<ch33z> thanks BlueKaj
<popey> ubuntu-guy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^    will put it back
<ch33z> as I read on the next part though since I am hosting numerous sites with 1 -2 ips
<ubuntu-guy> popey, Perhaps recovery mode?
<popey> ubuntu-guy: yup
<ch33z> If you have multiple domains you wish to search, your configuration might look like the following.
<ch33z> search example.com sales.example.com dev.example.com
<ch33z> BlueKaj like this step here
<ch33z> I dont get it.
<FloodBot1> ch33z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riad_shourov> popey: i don't have any login manager...is it a problem in running startx??
<Chipzzz> ch33z: is that in the section about virtual hosts?
<popey> riad_shourov: no, the problem is having ubuntu-desktop missing, it generally breaks upgrades and new package installs
<ch33z> nope i dont think so chipzzz
<ch33z> network config chipzzz
<Chipzzz> ch33z: ah... they're probably talking about setting up the directories for sub-domains
<ch33z> ah i see now
<ch33z> wouldnt that section be under the DNS section tho ? ;0
<Patrunjel> Hi everyone. I have problems with wubi (it sais it couldn't find a riit partiion and that I should go back to the partition manager, but there is no partition manager...) Can somone please help me out?
 * w1jp me
<Chipzzz> ch33z: no, it's a matter for the http server configuration to deal with
<riad_shourov> popey: so, do you mean .. i have to install the whole ubuntu desktop with gnome?? :O
<Canadian1296> Patrunjel: The partition manager is most likely gparted, and what exactly are you trying to do?
<Ast001> ok thanks
<ch33z> ah
<popey> riad_shourov: i mean exactly what I said, if you're misisng the ubuntu-desktop metapackage then it's likely upgrades break
<Chipzzz> ch33z: the DNS server only concerns itself with the TLD
<ch33z> ah
<ch33z> damn
<riad_shourov> popey: but i am not doing any upgrades
<ubuntu-guy> popey, Now my network is not connected ... I tried /etc/init.d/networking start but no connection
<ch33z> chipzzz check your privates
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: the "upgrade/update" issue is when you go from say 11.10 to 12.04 type thing.  Regular system upgdate will be fine without ubuntu-desktop.
<Chipzzz> (at this stage)
<Patrunjel> Canadian1296, I wanna get ubuntu to boot so that I can format a flash drive (that was formatted in ext2), because I have tried installing Ubuntu 10.10, and the latest one (made the pendrive bootable with Universal USB installer), and I always get
<Patrunjel> Canadian1296, I always get boot error *
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: ok ... it is not my problem then :) .. but can a system works fine with gdm or lighdm like apps?
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: without?
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: sorry ..without gdm
<Canadian1296> Patrunjel: I've never used Universal USB installer. Try unetbootin, since I know it works.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-guy, run this in the terminal, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: sure!  my netbook is without gdm/lightdm - WARNING: network-manager might have issues!!!
<gr33n7007h> Patrunjel, format flash drive to FAT32
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-guy,  asuming your wlan = 0
<Patrunjel> Canadian1296, thanks for the tip. I will try it in a moment (I'm trying to get puppy on the pendrive now, to see if the problem is only for Ubuntu)
<Canadian1296> Patrunjel: I know unetbootin works with ubuntu, and it claims to work with lots of other linux distro's too.
<gr33n7007h> can't go wrong with Unetbootin lol
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: i have network-manager-cli... i am even in console now...but i cannot run startx ( i have only 'exec ratpoison &' in my .xinitrc file)
<bazhong> Sup bazhang
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: the n-m issues will affect n-m-cli as well :(
<Guest21585> my yakuake seems to be frozen.. is there a way to reset it?
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: n-m requires a DM to use wireless!
<radioact1ve> any tips on why my ntfs hd all of the sudden is read-only? I've been using it no problem since installation.
<ubuntu-guy> BluesKaj, did it by "netroot"
<ubuntu-guy> popey, how can i disable lightdm?
<damo22> radioact1ve, if it wasnt unmounted cleanly, the filesystem might be dirty and wont mount rw
<damo22> radioact1ve, you might need to run fsck.ntfs on it
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: i rely on wicd-curses (and wicd is probably going to be depricated soon i hear)
<radioact1ve> damo22: interesting, how could that have happened?
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: you mean...if i run x without dm , my network will not work?? otherwise... i dont have any dm ..but my network is on
<damo22> radioact1ve, usually by unplugging a usb drive without unmounting
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: yes.  try it but it's a bug that's not easily resolved (it comes from ubuntu's upstream)
<radioact1ve> damo22, its an internal hdd.
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: wireless only.  n-m can still to wired stuff!
<damo22> radioact1ve, in that case it didnt unmount properly last shutdown
<radioact1ve> damo22, could it have been something I did or some random act?
<ubuntu-guy> riad_shourov, How far?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-guy,  netroot ? ...never heard of that approach
<damo22> radioact1ve, usually human error
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: i have wimax..what should i put into? i didnt get it out of the box..when i installed ubuntu..now my network in eth1 ( its probably wired, i think??)
<ubuntu-guy> BluesKaj, It has in Recovery mode which start with networking
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: that, i have no idea about :|
<erebus_> Hi guys. I have just recovered my damaged partition table with testdisk, but the swap partitions are not loaded succesfully. Is it safe to
<erebus_> delete and re create them?
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: does it require a login username and password to use?
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: stuck yet :) .. but i don't have any problem with console :P
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: no
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: it will probably be ok with N-M then!
<ubuntu-guy> riad_shourov, PM?
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: sorry..actually yes...but its in a script file ..which i run from terminal
<Canadian1296> What does the DNS server option do when installing ubuntu server?
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: ;) sorry, not sure again.  Try N-M for sure!  But if it looks like it's working - but can't connect... you might know why.  Best of luck man!  If you're into terminal stuff, I hope you use screen (it's got thousands of amazing features)
<raido> Canadian1296: I assume it installs Bind
<VIPER-II> hi guys
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: well... i am in irssi chat..this is the first time i am using it... you can try, but i dunno how pm works here :)
<escott> Canadian1296, is it asking you if you want to install a DNS server or what your DNS server is?
<VIPER-II> What's that command again to force ubuntu to always start in a certain resolution? I remember i had to create a file or so?
<gr33n7007h> sapppppppnin
<ubuntu-guy> riad_shourov, I mean Private Message
<zykotick9> VIPER-II: what graphics card?
<VIPER-II> ati
<ironhalik> Is there a way to try Unity2D via live CD?
<Canadian1296> raido: Which does? I know what a DNS server is, I just don't see how it would work to be your own DNS server...
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: yeah. :D not in screen ..but i am in tmux
<escott> erebus_, swap partitions have no data so you can recreate them or just run mkswap on the partition
<Canadian1296> escott: No, its to install a DNS server, I've just never used it.
<ksus-lptp> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: i haven't played with tmux (i should give it a try)
<raido> Canadian1296: if you dont see how it will benefit you when your installing "server" version, then it wont, so dont check it.
<ksus-lptp> can sum1 provide ubuntu help page again
<escott> Canadian1296, if the machine were a router then it being a DNS server would be sensible
<ksus-lptp> im on my notbook now
<ksus-lptp> this is awesome
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: its good... i can run video in tmux in console (yeay!!)
<erebus_> escott yeah i know but I have 4boot laptop (2 ubuntu, debian, windows) and the labels are changed after the testdisk
<Canadian1296> escott: Oh, okay that makes more sense. Thanks :)
<riad_shourov> ubuntu-guy: yes...pm plz... lets see how it works in irssi
<erebus_> escott, so the labels of /dev/sda* are changed. What I must do? In /etc/fstab are the old names
<erebus_> So I have 3 ext partitions, one windows, one recovery and 3 swaps:P
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: video in console?  do you know if it's using framebuffer or vga?  real question, does it require sudo to run?
<escott> erebus_, you may have to clean up a few things to make the uuids of the swap partitions match up between the three linux systems. sudo blkid will give you the new uuids
<athena> hi, I just installed ubuntu (11.10) and I ubuntu refuse to use my .xsessions file. How can I force it to use my file ?
<escott> erebus_, why do you have three swaps? unless you want to be able to hibernate each of the three oses independently there is no use
<shanky_1> hello ppl :D
<GatorAlli> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 - amd64. I have noticed that after I suspend my laptop and wake if back up, the fan starts being noisy. It never stops. Works fine after the boot. Why is that?
<erebus_> escott, yeah I have already got the new uids, but I dont know which swap partitions is for each distro. Is that a prob?
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: when i first installed ubuntu-cli 11.10, i didnt have xorg then, so i tried with vga
<erebus_> escott, exactly in order to hibernate :-)
<erebus_> escott, I dont know which swap is for the distros. In system monitor it says 0 used and 0 size of the swap. (free -m too)
<shanky_1> quit
<ironhalik> btw, ubuntu could use a dynamic hibernation file, instead of using swap area
<escott> erebus_, i would just reassign them in some order (any order will do) and you may need to update-initramfs afterwards on each system
<ironhalik> its insane I need a 5 gig swap area on my ssd
<erebus_> hmmm so escott there is no need to recreate them?
<erebus_> I have updated the each /etc/fstab with no luck. so I must update the initramfs kernel?
<escott> erebus_, so it sounds like the thing to do is run mkswap on each partition, and then pick some assignment of swap to os, and update each fstab, and run update-initramfs on each system in turn
<Canadian1296> Ill be back later
<chipotle> is it possible to move a ubuntu install to another drive and erase the old drive?
<erebus_> escott thanks! Is there any problem with grub or it's only about each distro itself. Cause grub is in the ubuntu
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: i add my username in video group.. so it doesn't require sudo now
<escott> erebus_, to get the suspend to work you would need the update-initramfs. but if they are in fstab they should be swapped on unless they don't look correct (like mkswap hasn't been run)
<bastidrazor>  /w 3
<bastidrazor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  has some good information on swap
<erebus_> escott, yes there are not reqognised. In debian dmesg it says that swap cant be loaded. So I must run mkswap in each system and I will see. Thanks for your help
<radioact1ve> damo22, sorry to bother. trying thanks for your help. reading up further i should be doing this from win7. cant risk losing anything!!
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: besides irssi do you use any cool terminal programs besides (mutt,elinks,mplayer,moc,mcabber,irssi-plugin-xmpp,wget,rsync,identicurse,abook,htop,iotop,slurm,bmon)?
<chipotle> is it possible to move a ubuntu install to another drive and erase the old drive? or at the very least, partition the drive ubuntu is installed on down from 3TB to 100GB?
<chipotle> when i format an extra drive, i shouldn't select scheme: master boot record, right? that's only if i'm going to use this drive as the boot drive?
<chipotle> i want to select guid?
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: w3m-img, links2( also with links2 -g), only mplayer( i dont have any other media player), wget, fbi,fbgs, vim, antiword, rtorrent, htop,cbm,surfraw, gpm, youtube-dl, get-flash-videos
<damo22> chipotle, master boot record format is nothing to do with being the boot drive
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: thanks - i forgot abcde for cd ripping in my list ;)
<MonkeyDust> chipotle  http://paste.ubuntu.com/856755/
<BluesKaj> chipotle,  yes , you can resize the ubuntu partition to any size you wish as long as / and your home dir fit on it
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: can i ask what de/wm you use?
<rymate1234> TIME TO GET STEAM WORKING
<MonkeyDust> caps
<rymate1234> sorry :(
<spectacular> anybody have a clue how I can split a file into multiple files at its multiple EOFs?
<GatorAlli> 4G844|8@v;*r3/f
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: well...you see. i cant run x yet.. but i like ratpoison window manager
<escott> chipotle, boot the livecd and use gparted to shrink the ubuntu partition. take backups of critical data first
<GatorAlli> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 - amd64. I have noticed that after I suspend my laptop and wake if back up, the fan starts being noisy. It never stops. Works fine after the boot. Why is that?
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: :) ratpoison - mouse killer!  i recently got into awesome and now love it.
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: isn't awesome another tiling wm?
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: tiling or not - very customizable
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: i'm a vi guy, but i think awesome is like the emacs of wms
<viktor133> what is a good cli irc client ?
<zykotick9> viktor133: irssi
<viktor133> thnks
<ignoredthoughts> I'm having an issue where I log on and it pauses at the Lubuntu logo loading screen saying Searching for Network Configuration.  When it finally loads my NetworkManager doesn't register my wireless network card nor will it let me activate it.  I was having issues earlier where I couldn't use NetworkManager and a suggestion online that fixed it had me go into the .conf file and alter a value to to True.  Once I did that network ma
<ignoredthoughts> nager seems to work however it hangs up where I just previously mentioned.  I'll let it reboot and the problem shows it's head but never reaches the "Waiting for 60 Seconds" and when it boots everything works.  Will a simple uninstall and reinstallation of NetworkManager work?
<zykotick9> viktor133: #debian's irssi factoids starts "methinks irssi is the best <IRC> client ever"
<ironhalik> Is there a way to try Unity2D via live CD?
<ignoredthoughts> or is there a better NetworkManager other than NetworkManager?
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: hw do you change rc file for awesome? is it in any programming lang or just simple scripting??
<zykotick9> ignoredthoughts: no.  but alternative is wicd.
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: it's some weird programing language actually - hard to work with!
<theadmin> weird? lua isn't weird...
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: lua something - but the config is ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua
<CampinSam> Heya.. I got problems. ubuntu won't boot to a login screen, and the only way I can start x.. (As far as I know) is to ALT-CTRL-F2 and startx. Even then, my unity desktop is moderately broken. All this is in ubuntu 11.10
<rkj> hi. a dumb question no doubt, but how can i tell whether my kernel is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Binsh> Heyo, can anyone tell me why /proc/meminfo show that i have 200mb ram free, while top show 600mb used out of 2gb? :S
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: ah!! i m not good in programming :(
<MonkeyDust> rkj  uname -a
<raido> rkj: in terminal do "uname -a"
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: ME NEITHER!  i can script my way out of a paper bag, but that's about it (and i don't consider bash scripting programming, though i use loops all the time)
<steve9702> hello
<steve9702> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ilian> Hi
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: haha!! ya
<Guest72257> ciao
<rkj> raido it says "2.6.32-38-generic" --- i spose that means 32 bits?
<MonkeyDust> no
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: do u use mc for file manager in terminal?
<raido> rkj: paste the full line of output here
<MonkeyDust> rkj  type uname -p
<ilian> can someone advice me a good editor that can search/replace in files/directories, I've used to PSPad(windows) and that it allows you easy to check the found maches without opening the whole file
<aitor> hello, im new to ubuntu, i cant connect to my facebook chat with empathy, is there something special i have to do other than just write my user and password?
<theadmin> ilian: sed
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: mc is cool (should have been on my list) - but i rarely if ever use it
<MonkeyDust> ilian  try find
<Binsh> aithor: install pidgin :)
<Binsh> aitor: install pidgin :)
<rkj> raidohere it is: Linux nemo 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<rkj> MonkeyDust uname -p returns "unknown"
<ilian> theadmin, MonkeyDust  thanks but I am more a GUI user )
<CampinSam> Any help?..
<raido> You are 32 bit
<Admin_User> I have a Ubuntu Q? is there away that I can play World of warcraft on Ubuntu.
<raido> rkj: yeah 32 bit as shown by the i686 part
<rkj> thanks raido
<chipotle> escott: okay, can i transfer it to another hard drive?
<Admin_User> I have a Ubuntu Q? is there away that I can play World of warcraft on Ubuntu.
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: but i cant get the heck of it :P ..rather i like to use 'ls' more
<escott> chipotle, transfer what?
<ignoredthoughts> hrm...  is there any reason Lubuntu wouldn't be able to see my NetworkManager.conf right away or on the first boot try?
<ignoredthoughts> or has anyone else ran into this?
<chipotle> escott: i want to transfer my ubuntu drive to another, smaller drive
<zykotick9> riad_shourov: the "core" stuff is often the most effective ;)  can i PM you an OT question?
<chipotle> i couldn't do it before when i installed ubuntu because i had data on it
<escott> chipotle, ok you are switching drives not just shrinking the partition
<riad_shourov> zykotick9: ok
<Admin_User> I was wondering if there was a way that you can play World of Warcraft on ubuntu and if so is the perfomaance good and how can you do it please Ubuntu commity
<escott> chipotle, there are ways to do it, but it might be easier to just reinstall see !clone
<Gentoo64> Admin_User, wine
<raido> chipotle: Clonezilla.
<brimlar> Admin_User:  try this link, there are a lot out there: http://www.azsoftwaredownload.com/linux/install-worldofwarcraft-ubuntu-1110
<chipotle> what's clonezilla?
<raido> chipotle: http://clonezilla.org/
<Admin_User> Gentoo64 : Some Application dont work on Wine get your resorce right man
<Gentoo64> clonezilla wont restore to a smaller drive
<elhoir> hi all, i have just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10, and start launcher does not search anything :-/
<Gentoo64> Admin_User, fu
<elhoir> i cant browse to any app
<raido> Gentoo64: Yes it will
<Gentoo64> raido, ok
<Admin_User> Gentoo64: We dont use that in here ok sorry:(
<LjL> Gentoo64: please don't
<acidrain> what is the nogroup group?
<LjL> Admin_User: WoW runs in WINE, so i don't see what you're complaining about
<LjL> !appdb > Admin_User
<ubottu> Admin_User, please see my private message
<acidrain> does that mean that that user actually has no group? or is it a group?
<escott> acidrain, its the analog of nobody. its meant to be a minimal privilege group
<acidrain> 10-4
<acidrain> thx
<Admin_User> LjL: if it does work some of the appication dont go by okay and if so how is the performance man.
<mosno> afaik, nobody isn't supposed to own any files
<ActionParsnip> mosno: users will own the files in $HOME
<Gentoo64> raido, i didnt know it could resotre to a smaller drive...
<ActionParsnip> mosno: or do you mean the user 'nobody'?
<Gentoo64> raido, i thought only bigger or same size
<escott> ActionParsnip, but nobody isn't supposed to have a $HOME
<LjL> Admin_User: it certainly won't work perfect, if you're into games a lot i'd suggest sticking to Windows.
<Admin_User> Gentoo64: Am sorry do you hate me:( I dont want to enimies in this room
<raido> chipotle: when going to a smaller drive make sure to use the "partition" cloning option, not the whole disk
<ActionParsnip> escott: gotcha, let me check. Curious now
<Gentoo64> Admin_User, no dont be silly
<escott> ActionParsnip, its all from acidrain's question regarding nogroup. not sure where he is seeing it though
<raido> Gentoo64: yes, when going to a smaller drive make sure to use the "partition" cloning option, not the whole disk
<Guest60457> hello
<Gentoo64> raido, ofc but if its an entire disk it wont work
<acidrain> right, nobody has a home
<acidrain> lol
<raido> Gentoo64: right
<woldhekkie> Raido : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd
<escott> raido, if you are sending chipotle down that road make sure he knows how to update fstab and reinstall the bootloader
<acidrain> im looking at it in regards to an ftp server
<christ828> hi kann mir jemand auf deutsch erklären wie ich mein tmp verzeichniss vergrössern kann? mein englisch ist ziemlich mies.
<bobo37773> Admin_User: There is only one way to test performance for your machine. You should follow the links provived for you and install it. Then you'll know.
<LjL> !de | christ828
<ubottu> christ828: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<acidrain> escott: i ended up not even using nobody and nogroup. created my own group
<elhoir> any idea?
<escott> acidrain, nobody's home should be /nonexistent which is aptly named as the folder is nonexistent
<Admin_User> LjL: that what I was saying if it would work on WIne it probley have a lagg or something with it something that would be wrong with it I was not saying that people were wrong if they use it on wine go right ahead it pritty cool that some aplication can work.
<raido> escott: clonezilla will clone the MBR and he wont need to mod the fstab, Ive done it. Its painless
<Aitor> thank you, with pidgin no problem to configure my msn, gtalk and facebook chats. Is it posible to add Badoo chat to it?
<escott> raido, ok ive never used it. does it know enough about gpt to do that correctly. i think he as a bios booting gpt
<woldhekkie> escott: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd
<wolfmitchell> I want to install ubuntu onto a network, but not the ubuntu installer.
<Admin_User> I was wondering not a gay Q? But who in here does not have a girl friend it kind of sad for people will for my self think if am the only one who does not have a girl friend see am home all the time and on my computer and I wish that I could find someone not getting down so deep just comment if you have any Answers for me:(
<wolfmitchell> Eg. Fullly functional ubuntu install that anyone on the network can access.
<raido> escott: he will be cloning. there will be no change that the bios can see
<calamari> hi. does anyone know of a guide for getting JACK working alongside PulseAudio on 11.10 that isn't for Ubuntu Studio?
<Admin_User> lol
<escott> raido, but he doesn't have an mbr. and his boot loader is not located in the mbr its located in a grub_bios partition (unless he has an efi system which is unlikely)
<escott> chipotle, you have gpt disk because its over 3TB correct? is it efi boot or bios boot?
<raido> escott: Dude, its a CLONE!
<Guest72257> ciao
<acidrain> yay ftp server finally setup properly on like 30th try!
<acidrain> :D
<Guest72257> list grazie
<MonkeyDust> acidrain  now you're the expert :)
<ActionParsnip> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/856783/   seems not :)
<acidrain> MonkeyDust: lol. not i just have to fix the relay access on postfix -.-
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Admin_User> Hey I was wondering who plays runescap in this room...
<Admin_User> Hey I was wondering who plays runescap in this room...
<Admin_User> Hey I was wondering who plays runescap in this room...
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: do you mean a PXE server?
<FloodBot1> Admin_User: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> ActionParsnip, thats expected it nobody/nogroup shouldn't own any files. its just a placeholder to give things like ftp a uid to change into with minimal privs inside a chroot
<Admin_User> sorry
<wolfmitchell> Idk, but I want to install Ubuntu onto the network so that anyone can access it. Do I need one to do that?
<ActionParsnip> escott: just reinforcing ;)
<doc-saintly> Admin_User: also - this room is for Ubuntu questions, not personal life / games
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: access in what way?
<wolfmitchell> Booting into it via lan
<Blues-Man> according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization a new package should put in pool/extras/ but my question is: if the package has no architecture dependencies (Architecture: all) have I to put it in both binary-t396 and binary-amd64?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: yes, thats a PXE server
<Aitor> is posible to add Badoo chat to pidgin or empathy?
<wolfmitchell> Do the other people in the network need PXE
<MonkeyDust> Aitor  wrong channel
<wolfmitchell> ?
<LjL> MonkeyDust: why?
<Aitor> monkeydust: but empathy is built in ubuntu software, it is a ubuntu question if i want to chat in badoo with my ubuntu? isnt?
<escott> raido, i understand clonezilla works for you on a standard bios/mbr partitioned system. i don't think you know enough about gpt to be able to say if clonezilla will properly clone a bios/gpt system. At least nothing you have said gives me any confidence you know what the differences are, and if you don't you are likely walking chipotle down a path where he will have a nonbooting system
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Admin_User> doc-saintly: I can see the personall stuff but what ever if we are going to be friends on here why cant we get to know each other and this is past on ubuntu okay I have seen people play games and like it and just dont say that this stuff that am not talking about is not about ubuntu we are family
<doc-saintly> Admin_User: lay off the sauce
<doc-saintly> and - there's this thing called punctuation and complete sentences.
<bobo37773> Admin_User: Usually when people want to talk about such things here they just pm each other.
<bobo37773> Admin_User: That way the room stays open for people who may need support.
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: yes, the OS will boot off the PXE server. The system can be completely diskless
<bastidrazor> Admin_User: there is a channel just for chat. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Admin_User> Doc-Saintly: bob37773: Stop it your killing me man I was joking man I cant stop laughing.
<Admin_User> sorry guys
<VIPER-II> Guys, I know there is a setting to force Ubuntu to always start at 1920-resolution. Can't remember how to do it, but it had to do with putting 1 command into the 'Start-options'. I have a ATI card
<bobo37773> Admin_User: Oh okay
<wolfmitchell> I need it to still be able to boot the regular OS (eg. Windows) but have ubuntu running over the network.
<MonkeyDust> Aitor  i thought you were asking how to chat on Badoo
<bobo37773> VIPER-II: Maybe an xrandr command?
<VIPER-II> ah yeah
<ActionParsnip> Admin_User: seems to just need java..
<Admin_User> bobo37773: If you want to change you ip address in a database and use thouse to calilate what you been doing on the web can you do that or something or am I talking about something else
<VIPER-II> was it: xrandr 1920x1080  ?
<Aitor> monkeydust: np, by the way, do u know if is posible to chat in badoo trought empathy or pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: then have a virtualbox booting PXE, or you can just reboot and tell the system to boot PXE instead of the internal storage
<Admin_User> ActionParsnip: lol I just had some coffie lol I get crazy some times sorry about that
<bobo37773> VIPER-II: xrandr -s 1920x1080
<wolfmitchell> Eg. access boot menu and select "LAN"?
<Admin_User> bobo37773: If you want to change you ip address in a database and use thouse to calilate what you been doing on the web can you do that or something or am I talking about something else
<VIPER-II> ah
<zgr> what is fastest (not secure!)  way to copy one big file over LAN?
<bobo37773> Admin_User: What are you talking about? Which database? You may be thinking of using a proxy server
<bastidrazor> zgr: scp
<zykotick9> zgr: samba / nfs would be faster the ssh/scp
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: yeah, it will hit the pxe server and boot to the liveCD
<elhoir> may anyone help me please?
<woldhekkie> zgr: i use dukto 5, start on both pc`s and drop files on it. Also works between linux and windows. Easyast adn fastest way...
<Admin_User> bobo37773: but is it possible to use such a program. to have a history what you been doing on the internet and find which Ip address whent to that site.
<bobo37773> elhoir: whats goiing on?
<wolfmitchell> Ok, but I don't want the live CD
<bastidrazor> zykotick9: really? i would think scp would be just as fast as the network would allow
<raido> escott: Interesting comment from someone who admits never using it. Nevertheless, The process of cloning will not modify the source drive, He has nothing to loose by trying it.
<bobo37773> Admin_User: You mean like on a lan?
<elhoir> bobo37773: i cant search / run any app using the unity start launcher
<bobo37773> elhoir: Oh. Sorry I don't use unity
<elhoir> :(
<wolfmitchell> I want it to boot a fully-installed OS
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: you'll need to search that out then but you can PXE boot as long as your BIOS supports it
<zykotick9> bastidrazor: i don't get the "greatest" performance from scp copying on my network?  ymmv?
<wolfmitchell> Can I do that with an existing ubuntu install?
<Admin_User> bobo37773: mabey I guest but you know in school when someone goes on a site and that perison or if they find something on there history that they dont want it on there system or something they check which last IP address whent to that site and shut them down is I heard of such a tool I just cant find something just what am talking about.
<xubuntu5> hey
<bobo37773> elhoir: Did you try updating your system?
<woldhekkie> Fastest copy between 2 computers : http://www.msec.it/blog/?p=444
<elhoir> bobo37773: its fully updated
<VIPER-II> bobo37773: I love you man. The resolution worked.   Ubuntu FTW!!!   :)
<bobo37773> Admin_User: Oh I see. Local history setttings in your dns cache / web browser?
<bobo37773> VIPER-II: Cool. Glad it helped
<bastidrazor> zykotick9: i normally have to limit the speed with scp. it takes all my bandwidth.
<zgr> zykotick9: thanks, I first tried rsync over ssh, and then saw article on lwn which says that cp is much faster (except delta transfers), just thought is there way to just cat file through lan to another pc without ssh? :)
<damo22> zgr nc
<Admin_User> Oh I have a Q? for you guys you know it will be so easy if there was a tool that you can use for remote access on a monitor only for remote access or something like that that would have like a ethernet cable and usb ports and sound and and just the stuff that you sould have not like mother board or anthing like that not a computer just a tool that u can use to access remote access and use that for your computer.
<bobo37773> elhoir: all I can reccomend is maybe reinstalling / reconfiguring unity with yoru package manager. Other then that I dont know
<elhoir> bobo37773: for reconfiguring unity... "unity --reset" maybe?
<zgr> damo22: thanks!
<Admin_User> bobo37773: Yes that what am looking for thank you
<Admin_User> Oh I have a Q? for you guys you know it will be so easy if there was a tool that you can use for remote access on a monitor only for remote access or something like that that would have like a ethernet cable and usb ports and sound and and just the stuff that you sould have not like mother board or anthing like that not a computer just a tool that u can use to access remote access and use that for your computer.
<elhoir> or better "dpkg-reconfigure unity" ?
<bobo37773> Admin_User: There are plenty of tools like that. What are you trying to do exactly?
<bobo37773> elhoir: Yeah thats what I was thinking dpkg
<elhoir> OK, IM GONNA DO IT RIGHT NOW
<elhoir> lets see what happens
<bobo37773> elhoir: Good luck. Hope it works
<bobo37773> elhoir: You may need to reboot after.
<VIPER-II> anyone in here uses SICKBEARD?
<ActionParsnip> Admin_User: you could use x forwarding to a central server and users can run apps on the server and they will show on the client, not sound though
<elhoir> bobo37773: actually, i have to reboot right now, since i cannot even open a terminal :)
<Admin_User> bobo37773: Just use a Operating system or soemthing but not all the application only remote access to access different computer is there a iso or something that I can just use for my computer
<bobo37773> elhoir: just switch to a tty
<elhoir> oh, true
<ActionParsnip> Admin_User: you could make a multiseat PC if you want too http://www2.userful.com/products/userful-multiseat-linux  something like that
<elhoir> ok, im back right now :)
<wolfmitchell> AP-Can I set up a LiveCD to connect to an X server on the host computer instead of booting into lan?
<bobo37773> Admin_User: Its not as simple as you may think if you are indeed talking about what I think you are.
<bobo37773> elhoir: that quick?
<Aitor> hello, trying to install restricted extras trought ubuntu software center gives me the advice to uninstall first two packages: libav codec and utility library; but i cannot find those packages to uninstall trought the same software center
<VIPER-II> hmm... guess not.
<elhoir> bobo37773: no, i meant, "im back in a while, in a very whort period of time" :)
<bobo37773> VIPER-II: Yeah never heard of it
<bobo37773> elhoir: Oh I see. Okay
<elhoir> short*
<bluezone> I'm using gnome3 right now, and the top bar's colours are all screwed up (they are a disgusting mixture of pink, white, cyan, blue, purple). It's basically a graphics glitch, in addition there's a lot of text that is not legible (but this only occurs in certain areas) any ideas?
<Aitor> sould i take the advice and unistall those packages (libav) using synaptic before installing the restrictred ubuntu extras?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: I guess
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<wolfmitchell> I'll try that
<Admin_User> ActionParsnip: bobo37773: I guest it really hard to explane see if it was just a box that had a vga,ethernet,usb,sound plugin, that device that only has remote access that you can use and use different virtualization os system that you install on vmware and stuff like that and it would be nice for school or bussiness Deed a create something new if so I think I became a $1,000,000,000 lol just kittting
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to password protect programs in ubuntu?
<VIPER-II> bobo37773: well ppl who watches series kinda love it, cuz it is capable of searching the latest episode and download em each time that it comes out.
<bobo37773> Admin_User: haha. Yeah dont forget about me when you do :p
<Admin_User> Ya that true I will make you the CEO because your probley smarter then me lol:)
<bobo37773> VIPER-II: eh. I do it the old fashioned way hahaha. Not really something to discuss here though
<zatan> hi is there anyway that i can run programs on second screen "dual monitors" ?
<VIPER-II> yeah sorry.
<Admin_User> ActionParsnip: what do you mean About a x forwarding what kind of OS is that what that name of it.
<ActionParsnip> zatan: you can use compiz or devilspie, you can use gdevilspie to configure it
<ActionParsnip> Admin_User: the x server in linux is very modular, the display for an app can be on a remote system but be processed on the server
<BlueWolf> Is there a way to get onto irc.spotchat.org using Empathy to then go to #linuxmint-help?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: add the server in the client
<bobo37773> BlueWolf: empathy? is empathy an irc client?
<ActionParsnip> bobo37773: it can connect to irc servers, so yes
<bobo37773> ActionParsnip: oh I had no idea
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: How would I go about this?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: not sure, i use pidgin
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: try:    /server irc.spotchat.org
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Where would I enter it in? The chat create a new account?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: where you are typing now
<wolfmitchell> Lol, just bombed a VM to reinstall onto it
<Boris_> hello
<Boris_> I'm looking for help
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: It's coming up with this  -
<BlueWolf> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<BlueWolf>  /server irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: strange  /server is a standard command afaik
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: You try it
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Are you useing Empathy or have you used it before?
<aaas> what is the ubuntu equivalent of windows 'resource monitor'  (the right window here: http://i41.tinypic.com/2gsep0k.jpg)
<aaas> I want to monitor what processes/files are using my drives
<Boris_> i cant' log in on my ubuntu session... i can't go further than the log in screen.... i've tried the Xauthority solution but i can't find the file
<aaas> not using space, but what is using the speed
<monohedron> Boris_, error message?
<Boris_> no error message
<Pat201> what would i type into the terminal to open an internet browser?
<Gentoo64> aaas, iotop
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf:in the  main window:   Edit->Accounts   maybe?
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: in empathy you have to add another account and manually add spotchat.
<ActionParsnip> Pat201: which browser do you use?
<aaas> Gentoo64 thanks
<Pat201> SRWare Iron
<ActionParsnip> Pat201: how did you install it?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: ActionParsnip: Ok I will give it a try and get back to you.
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: i just did it yesterday. just to know how.
<monohedron> what app caan unpack mzp files, i can't find anything in the software centre
<gr33n7007h> any 1 on xchat??
<ActionParsnip> Pat201: try:   iron    if you used the deb
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: install unp, may be able to do it
<Pat201> hold on will try
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, will try thanks
<Chipzzz> ch33z: still here?
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: http://www.winarchiver.com/tutorials/mzp-file.htm   looks like some winarchiver thing
<Pat201> hmm that didnt work. and as for install i just downloaded the iron executable
<Boris_> monohedron: is there a command line to seach for files on the hard drive? maybeee is the Xauthority file in an other location
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: Ok adding it manually - in the network do I just put spotchat or irc.spotchat.org?
<aaas> my drive on the ubuntu server will take 16 hours to copy over 62 gb (been runing for 10 hours probably)--that doesn't seem right does it--whats the best way to find out if its the read drive, the copy drive, the network or other?  I guess when the copy is done I should run a chkdisk on the drive?
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: in the network put irc.spotchat.org and you do not need to change the port number
<ActionParsnip> Pat201: i'd use the deb from the site
<rasha666> how can i install Ubuntu TV?
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, nope not working any other suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> rasha666: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-right-now-via-ppa/
<monohedron> Boris_, yes
<rasha666> thanks :)
<monohedron> boris use findfind
<monohedron> hmm
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: you may need a win app to extract it
<monohedron> fin
<monohedron> find
<FloodBot1> monohedron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monohedron> Boris_, wat is the output of ls -l /
<Boris_> like "findfind Xauthority" ?
<monohedron> no find / -name ICEauthority
<acidrain> does anyone have any idea where i can get the old shoutcast server and transcoder that just simply works?
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, i was afraid you'd say that
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: And what about the Character Set and the severs thing underneath?
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: leave it to the default that it was at.
<monohedron> well its actually 'find / -name .ICEauthority'
<VIPER-II> what's the 'chmod' command to make a directory and it's contents accessible for all other users?    I dont think it "chmod 777".
<Earthcore> Hi, I want to know how to set the location (e.g. Berlin) with the command line?
<Chipzzz> VIPER-II: chmod 777 /path/to/directory
<monohedron> Boris_, well its actually 'find / -name .ICEauthority' it may not find anything without the dot
<Guest32447> Hi Ubuntu community
<zykotick9> VIPER-II: is this on a FAT/NTFS partition by chance?
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: in Servers you need to add irc.spotchat.org
<Earthcore> Guest32447: Hi
<VIPER-II> Zykotick9: not this one is normal linux drive.
<VIPER-II> Chipzzz: well doesn't 777 make content executable too?
<zykotick9> VIPER-II: then 777 is "wide open"
<monohedron> Boris_, also show us the output of 'ls -l /|grep home'
<Boris_> i've found the file. how can i rename it or delete it?
<VIPER-II> wasn't it 776 or 757 or something else?
<zykotick9> VIPER-II: for directories it means you can enter tehm
<Guest32447> new to ubuntu but so glad i found it
<monohedron> Boris_, mv
<VIPER-II> uhuh
<bpb_grinda> hi. can someone help me with this postfix error:  postfix/postdrop[3711]: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/609115.3711: Disk quota exceeded
<Earthcore> Hi, I want to know how to set the location (e.g. Berlin) with the command line?
<Hector__c> hi, i have an opensuse 11.4 with samba + openldap + LAM + Bacula but my boss is asking me to replace that for an ubuntu server bcs he thinks there all of those services can be managed through a gui
<wolfmitchell> What does 'grep' even do? I always see that here.
<haylo> that last 7 gives full permission to the world- something you dont  usuallywant VIPER-II
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: Ok done, Now I have two accounts (BlueWolf/Garurumon), BlueWolf is on freenode and Garurumon is on spotchat - how do I access the one for spotchat or get onto it?
<Hector__c> do you think is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: it filters text or searches files
<zykotick9> wolfmitchell: grep searches for regular expression
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<ojii> is there a way to force a nvidia card to run in the lowest performance mode?
<Earthcore> Hi, I want to know how to set the location (e.g. Berlin) with the command line?
<bpb_grinda> hi. can someone help me with this postfix error:  postfix/postdrop[3711]: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/609115.3711: Disk quota exceeded
<zykotick9> wolfmitchell: from man grep - print lines matching a pattern
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: Room > Join > Select which account to use > add a room name > Join
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<Boris_> "drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2012-02-22 23:39 home
<Fuchs> bpb_grinda: looks like the disk quota (how much you are allowed to store on it) is either exceeded, the disk is full or there are other reasons (e.g. access rights) which don't let postfix write where it wants to
<ActionParsnip> bpb_grinda: do you use disk quotas?
<wolfmitchell> Setting up an ubuntu server over lan
<monohedron> Boris_, that looks healthy
<VIPER-II> Chipzzz: should i do things "recursively" with CHMOD?
<bpb_grinda> Fuchs, disk quota is not exceeded - i havent set one neither has my provider. disk is 23% full
<Chenwoyoung> hi
<bpb_grinda> Fuchs can I pm you ?
<GH0> How can I launch a program prior to the login process? I attempted to use /etc/rc.local and it didn't seem to actually launch the program. I am attempting to run x0vncserver so that I can login.
<monohedron> Boris_, what about 'ls -l /home/yourusername'
<Chipzzz> VIPER-II: 666 if you don't want the execute bit & if memory serves, -R is recursive for chmod
<Fuchs> bpb_grinda: you can, but it's not really my field of expertise,
<Beastgis-Virtual> hello all, hope your is day going well.  Is this a good place for ubuntu on android?
<Fuchs> bpb_grinda: so you might have more luck in a postfix channel / support mailing list / whatever  or with someone else :)
<Infernal> Hey, having some wine problems.
<Boris_> i get the files listed in my personal directory
<zykotick9> Beastgis-Virtual: try #ubuntu-phone as well
<ActionParsnip> Infernal: ask in #winehq as well
<VIPER-II> Chipzzz: It's not that i want to execute, I'm just affraid that my program might mess up if i go put execute bit on files that weren't executable before. Or doesn't linux work like that?
<monohedron> Boris_, i'm not interested in the files but in the permission biit
<Beastgis-Virtual> thanks zykotick9!
<Infernal> ok
<VIPER-II> Chipzzz: Does making a file executable make a program treat it differently if that file is part of a program?
<Boris_> what do you mean by persmission biit?
<monohedron> Boris_, i'm not interested in the files but in the permission bit and while we are at it what is interesting is actaully "ls -la /home/yourusername"
<Beastgis-Virtual> how do you change nickname, mine is embarrasing
<Chipzzz> VIPER-II: well... it works like that, you just don't necessarily want everyone to be able to read/write/execute files (especially the combined last two)
<bastidrazor> Beastgis-Virtual: /nick newnick
<gEO_> Hey can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<Chenwoyoung> hi... all can you help me
<Chenwoyoung> ?
<Beastgis-Virtual> thanks!
<gEO_> I have installed and removed the other ones
<gEO_> And loaded it
<Earthcore> Hi, I want to know how to set the location (e.g. Berlin) with the command line?
<gEO_> But the wifi doesnt show up
<wolfmitchell> Earthcore: cd
<VIPER-II> Chipzzz: i dont mind the 'everyone' aspect, cuz this server is located behind my own router without any ports open. But u answered my question already.  :)
<Earthcore> I got sudo cp /media/EXTERNAL/App/ /etc/timezone;\
<Earthcore> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata;\
<Chenwoyoung> my terminal bash
<Chenwoyoung> help
<Chenwoyoung> please
<Chipzzz> VIPER-II: :-)
<Chenwoyoung> ~_~
<FloodBot1> Chenwoyoung: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfmitchell> Owait-thought you ment directory
<Earthcore> But that does not set my location to berlin only the timezone
<wolfmitchell> Earthcore: see above post
<monohedron> Boris_, 'ls -la /home/yourusername|grep ICE'
<simpson1897> Hey Shonster, are you here? it's Vladymyr!
<wolfmitchell> Earthcore: I think you can only do that when installing
<aaas> is my unity 'home folder' supposed to look this basic: http://i42.tinypic.com/2v1xohe.jpg   or am i missing some packages
<Chenwoyoung> *
<Earthcore> Besides if you want to get FREE books on university level go to intechopen.com
<Chenwoyoung> http://www.sentosabhakti.cu.cc/darkcode.html
<Earthcore> !:)
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: Ok got it, one last question where I changed my Account details for Garurumon to put spotchat, why won't it allow me to Apply - when I click close then it comes up with "There are unsaved modifications to your Garurumon on freenode account.You are about to close the window, which will discard your changes. Are you sure you want to proceed?"
<Boris_> monohedron: no sresponse
<elhoir> back
<elhoir> didnt work :(
<ActionParsnip> aaas: try a different icon theme
<monohedron> ok then it isn't there which means you are in over a terminal
<aaas> ActionParsnip well what I mean is that, there's no bar to type in where i want to navigate, in fact it seems to be lacking all the features I would expect from a file browser
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/tzconfig.8.html
<Earthcore> wolfmitchell: I guess there is a way to do it just haven't found it
<monohedron> Boris_, if your permisisons are set proberly in /home and in /home/yourusername you should be good to log in again
<wolfmitchell> Hm. Google it?
<Beezy> there's all asleep in ubuntu phone, anybody hear offhand if ubuntu android supports bluetooth 'directly'?
<ActionParsnip> aaas: press CTRL+L
<aaas> ActionParsnip thank you, is there an alternative browser you recommend?
<monohedron> Earthcore, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/tzconfig.8.html
<ActionParsnip> aaas: do you mean file browser, or web browser?
<monohedron> Earthcore, from ActionParsnip
<aaas> ActionParsnip: file browser
<ActionParsnip> aaas: pcmanfm is what I use most days
<aaas> ActionParsnip: basically to replace my 'hoem folder'
<aaas> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sio_> cè qualche italiano?
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: Ok got it, one last question where I changed my Account details for Garurumon to put spotchat, why won't it allow me to Apply - when I click close then it comes up with "There are unsaved modifications to your Garurumon on freenode account.You are about to close the window, which will discard your changes. Are you sure you want to proceed?"
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: How do I save it because when I close it then it resets itself.
<Earthcore> monohedron: thanks but I want the weather report and the location applet to show my place and tzconfig is not enought. You know in the upper right in gnome meatacity
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: i don't know. empathy is a horrible irc client.
<Tigerboy> Installed Gosa on Ubuntu 11.10 and I cannot uninstall it-- now it's preventing me from installing anything else even with the install -f --- no matter what I try.
<monohedron> nope no idea, i only forwarded the answer
<aaas> ActionParsnip: can it browse network folders?
<Oer> !it | sio_
<ubottu> sio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: Ha thanks. Well what is a better Chat program?
<Earthcore> monohedron: I can set it with my mouse but it gets annoying to do that on every live session startup
<VIPER-II> hmm... strange... i can't seem to find the screensaver page in my Ubuntu.  :S
<monohedron> Earthcore, I have no idea
<sio_> thanks
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: GUI i would go with xchat.. command line i use suggest irssi
<VIPER-II> Doesn't Ubuntu come with pre-installed screensavers?
<zykotick9> Tigerboy: what is the package name for gosa?  "!info gosa" doesn't return anything.
<Earthcore> monohedron: Thanks anyway you tried
<monohedron> nope ActionParsni did
<bastidrazor> !find gosa
<ubottu> Found: gosa, gosa-desktop, gosa-dev, gosa-help-de, gosa-help-en, gosa-help-fr, gosa-help-nl, gosa-plugin-connectivity, gosa-plugin-dhcp, gosa-plugin-dhcp-schema (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gosa&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<BlueWolf> bastidrazor: Well I have Xchat installed but the interface troubled me and I can't seem to find my way around to get on to spotchat, could you help then?
<VIPER-II> oh
<VIPER-II> thanks ActionParnsip
<mongy> aaas, you seem to missing some theme packages or something, that looks ghastly.  try sudo apt-get install --reinstall light-themes ubuntu-artwork ubuntu-mono humanity-icon-theme
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: same thing. you may need to add the server in the network list.
<its_falling> Newbie question: I decided to delete my Ubuntu partition, because of troubles I was having, can I extend my Windows partition back to full size?
<[tla]> hi. i have a 12.04 server. i installed the desktop components (gdm) on top but X is not starting on the console (i have the login prompt). card is nvidia 9500 GT connected to TV via HDMI. i have the nvidia drivers installed. how best to debug? thx
<mongy> aaas, you might also want gnome-tweak-tool to set your theme and icons
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: there is an #xchat channel that knows everything about xchat.
<aaas> mongy: didn't work.. maybe its because I'm running unity 2d over nomachine?
<bpb_grinda> why when i remove a package with apt-get remove i can still see it dpkg selections ?
<Oer> BlueWolf, it is easy, /server irc.spotchat.org 6667 >> http://www.spotchat.org/Dokumentation-FAQ-SpotChat_connect
<mongy> aaas, ah well, all bets are off then
<rymate1234> hello
<zykotick9> bpb_grinda: most likely there are config files left, thus you will see an rc on the left side (i think)
<BlueWolf> Oer: Is this for Empathy or Xchat?
<bpb_grinda> zykotick9 so how do i remove it completely ?
<zykotick9> bpb_grinda: purge
<rymate1234> i am having a problem with wine
<bastidrazor> BlueWolf: xchat. you already know empathy does not parse /server
<bpb_grinda> zykotick9 i tried apt-get purge but still its there. i can start it from /etc/init.d
<rymate1234> i seem to be lacking sound
<zykotick9> bpb_grinda: ? good luck.
<bpb_grinda> zykotick9 what do you mean ?
<zykotick9> bpb_grinda: i don't know, good luck.
<fling> I need a C app that will sort the files by type instead of perl magicsort :\
<fling> what app do i need?
<Chipzzz> rymate1234: "/join #wine"
<bastidrazor> Chipzzz: rymate1234 winehq is the channel name for wine
<rymate1234> ok
<Chipzzz> bastidrazor: rymate1234: sorry & tnx bastidrazor
<Polah> What's the name of the tool that lets you select a specific function, i.e. web server/mail server and so on and handles package installation for it?
<BlueWolf> Oer: Can I PM you?
<zykotick9> !pastebinit > riad_shourov
<ubottu> riad_shourov, please see my private message
<Oer> BlueWolf, no, i like to keep it in this channel please.
<bpb_grinda> why repquota -avug doesnt give me any output ?
<Oer> BlueWolf, what is so hard to connect to a different irc-service ?
<hidemybrain> hi ho
<Infernal> I'v installed Bumblebee 3.0, how do i go about acquiring the 32bit library?
<LetterRip> hi all - I have an external usb 802.11b/g card that seems to freeze my laptop every 10-50 minutes
<bpb_grinda> Im getting messages for exceeded disk quota but I havent set any quota. can someone help me ?
<LetterRip> linksys wusb12
<LetterRip> any suggestions onwhat i can check to try and fix this?
<gEO_> how do  I remove bcma?
<gEO_> in lshw -C network it says.  driver = bcma -oci-bridge even after I installed ndiswrapper
<Infernal> Ubuntu 11.10 64bit, nvidia
<JustSighDudes> How would I reasonably secure a server? Do I really have to understand AppArmor or is that only for super secure requirements?
<STONE_COLD> .ךןדא
<mongy> JustSighDudes,  personally on my vps, I run everything over vpn and have iptables setup with just that 1 port, and the rest only available to vpn clients.  personal use swerver.
<mongy> server*
<mongy> JustSighDudes, if yours is a bit more open, then iptables for only those ports you need, drop everything else, and fail2ban is also a good idea.
<JustSighDudes> mongy, that's exactly what I'm doing. I'm mostly worried about web app vulnerabilities.
<JustSighDudes> Subsonic music streaming, wordpress, etc.
<radioact1ve> not sure what happened but all of the sudden I don't have write access to my ntfs internal hd. ntfsfix says all is good and so does chkdsk from win7. any ideas?
<JustSighDudes> Thinking of chrooting apache but don't really know how effective that would be.
<as001> hi I could not boot from live cd until i changed mode to vesa. Why my ATI Radeon 4670 (which should be the best supported in foss drivers) can no enter in normal mode ?
<bpb_grinda> why i dont get output for repquota -avug ?
<mongy> !nomodeset | as001
<ubottu> as001: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mongy> as001, my 4650 is fine however.
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, make sure you have ntfs-3g installed
<urfr332gO> in ubuntu
<as001> I saw that ubottu and blacnk screen has gone when i chose vesa but I think I should be able to boot in normal.... I tried to turn off everything on F6 but if I choose normal I get black screen
<as001> IT also says on lspci it is kernel module: radeon but lsmod does not show radeon at all... I think it uses some other module..
<urfr332gO> as001, you may need a driver try the nomodeset option.
<as001> I tried that option with mode normal and get black screen
<mongy> as001, hence the nomodeset option.
<mongy> as001, "which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen"
<as001> it is not needed for thisone because it boots fine in vesa mode without that option.
<mongy> as001,  what version of ubuntu ?
<as001> 10.10
<bpb_grinda> why i dont get output for repquota -avug ?
<mongy> as001, nomodeset is a better option than vesa... vesa is a failsafe
<as001> I alread said i can not boot with nomodeset + normal
<mongy> as001, consider using 11.10. or waiting till 12.04.  till then, either boot with nomodeset or boot in vesa and install the fglrx driver
<radioact1ve> urfr332gO, done. not sure what to do next... if it was working before since install why would i need it now?
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, have you even checked maybe it got removed.
<LinSkyrate> hi :) i get chipset unknown on my AWUS036NHR Alfa USB dongle... in kernel 3.2 any ideas? everything else seems fine..
<radioact1ve> urfr332gO, not sure what you mean by remove?
<radioact1ve> urfr332gO, oh wtf its working now!
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, all apps have dependencies,. maybe while doing what you do or did installing blaf blah blah it got removed.
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, thank god .
<radioact1ve> urfr332gO, wow thanks for your help. thats most likely what happened
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, n problem. :)
<urfr332gO> no*
<zhuang> hi everyone, i just installed ubuntu through wubi. Could I trouble this channel for some help?
<radioact1ve> urfr332gO, doesn't it know that i use it? why would it remove it?
<Chenwoyoung> hey
<Chenwoyoung> how are you all?
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, the computer does not think, thats your job. :)
<radioact1ve> urfr332gO, touché
<Chenwoyoung> z
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, lol. :)
<radioact1ve> urfr332gO, haha thanks again for your helped.save me!
<urfr332gO> radioact1ve, no problem. :)
<zhuang> how would I go about installing a new windows manager? specifically scrotwm
<zhuang> i'm new to the command line
<zykotick9> zhuang: "sudo apt-get install scrotwm"
<wolfmitchell> Still waiting for the ubuntu server vm to install...
<whiskers75> How do you get a Wacom Bamboo tablet to work with Ubuntu 11.10 on a Toshiba Portege 4000?
<zhuang> thank you zykotick9
<whiskers75> bump
<zhuang> zykotick9, now that i've installed in, how owuld I go about enabling it?
<whiskers75> bump
<whiskers75> (19:42:38) whiskers75: How do you get a Wacom Bamboo tablet to work with Ubuntu 11.10 on a Toshiba Portege 4000?
<zykotick9> zhuang: if you use a DM, log out an choose it.
<Daekdroom> whiskers75, no need to repeat the question that often.
<whiskers75> daekdroom: ok
<moddinati> Hello.  I need to create a bootable XP install disk (I currently do not have windows on my machine).  Anyone know of linux alternatives to WinToFlash?  unetbootin did not work.
<xangua> moddinati: unetbootin is just for linux distros, try the ##windows channel
<whiskers75> Any help?
<moddinati> xangua:  Thanks for responding.  I don't believe the windows channels would know anything about linux software (correct me if I'm wrong).
<moddinati> I need a linux program to create a windows install flash drive (I only have ubuntu on my machine).
<zykotick9> moddinati: so, why should a gnu/linux channel know about ms softare then?  double standard
<whiskers75> Oh forget it, I am leaving.
<Stava> When I plug my laptop (ubuntu unity) to a external monitor, dual-screen is activated automagically. However when I do the opposite, unplugging the monitor, nothing seems to happen. I loose the windows that were on the monitor and the unity launcher is unavailable/off screen
<Stava> Can I force a monitor update or something
<moddinati> zykotick9:  I'm not asking for ms software per se.  I'm asking for linux software to create a windows install flash drive.  Make sense?
<zhuang> zyotick, upon logging out and logging back in with scrotwm, i wasnt able to really log back in. i was just show the scrotwm taskbar on the top of the page, but the ubuntu login screen did not change.
<zykotick9> !tab > zhuang
<ubottu> zhuang, please see my private message
<xangua> moddinati: make sense it doesn't has to do with ubuntu, already tried the ##windows channel?
<urfr332gO> moddinati, pretty difficult in linux, go to a windows computer and use the wintoflash it works wonderful, if the ISO or disc is a legit ms product.
<zykotick9> zhuang: i don't understand?  are you in scrotwm or not?
<joker2u> what is the ubuntu command line pipe pasteit? I installed 'ls|nautilus-pastebin' and get -> nautilus-pastebin: command not found  so I am a little confuzed
<zhuang> no, i am not. when i tried to get into scrotwm through what you refer to as the "DM", i got stuck on the ubuntu login screen but i did see the scrotwm taskbar on the top of he page
<LjL> moddinati: for the record, i think your question is appropriate for both #ubuntu and #windows, but i also suspect it's not easy (if at all possible) to do what you want from Ubuntu
<ssta> joker2u: foocmd | pastebinit
<zhuang> but that was the only thing that changed.
<Stava> My problem seems to be a reported bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/867840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 867840 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[arrandale] Unplugging the external monitor corrupts the laptop screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<moddinati> urfr332g0: Thanks.  Problem is I don't have access to a windows machine.
<zhuang> the login screen freezed, basically.
<moddinati> Ljl: Thanks for the response.  I will check the #windows channel, I may misunderstand what that channel is.
<ssta> moddinati: would a workaround like installing windows on a VM and using that be workable?
<LjL> xangua, zykotick9: if he's asking how to do something from Ubuntu, i don't see why it doesn't belong here to be honest.
<urfr332gO> moddinati, install the xp in a virtual then make the flash.
<thevaliantx> is there a tool i can use in pinguyos (no one is talking in the #pinguyos channel) to turn off the touchpad on my dell 1545 inspiron?  it's annoying me to no end.  thanks.
<zykotick9> LjL: i was just commenting on this double standard.  MS doesn't need to know about linux, but gnu/linux people need to know about windows.  It wasn't me that directed him to the other channel.
<urfr332gO> thevaliantx, that os is not supported here. :)
<moddinati> urfr332g0:  Round-a-bout way of doing it.  Should work though. Thanks
<ssta> zykotick9: I took it as a compliment.  Windows guys wouldn't have the cross platform skills, but Linux guys tend to...
<joker2u> what is the ubuntu command line pipe pasteit? I just apt-get installed it and when doing a basic test -> 'ls|nautilus-pastebin' and get -> nautilus-pastebin: command not found  so I am a little confuzed
<ssta> joker2u: pastebinit
<Oer> Stava, is there a FN key to switch external monitor ?
<mrdeb> hi, is ubuntu 1204 ready almost
<zykotick9> !pastebinit > joker2u
<ubottu> joker2u, please see my private message
<thevaliantx> urfr332gO, please, spare me the elitism, i know it's not 'supported' here, i made that pretty clear.  that doesn't mean someone can't be nice and help any way.  linux is about community, my friend.
<Stava> Oer: actually there seems to be a monitor-icon on one of the FN-combination keys
<ssta> mrdeb: sometime in April I imagine
<mrdeb> no i mean now
<urfr332gO> !attitude > thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx, please see my private message
<ssta> it's not going to be released until April
<urfr332gO> thevaliantx, not my rules.
<mrdeb> i know but i need to know if i works ok today
<ssta> mrdeb: probably #ubuntu+1 is a better place to ask
<ssta> I think that's the channel name anyway
<zykotick9> ssta: it is ;)
<joker2u> ssta ty! I don't know how I missed that.
<thevaliantx> urfr332gO, excuse me?  i asked for help, thanked everyone for taking the time to read the message.  if you don't want to help, fine, but there's no need for you to act superior.
<Oer> Stava that could be a help, maybe you need to switch before disconnecting ... and plugout after turning off the monitor, could also help
<urfr332gO> thevaliantx, I would try ##linux now would a elitist help you. :)
<LjL> thevaliantx: this channel only supports Ubuntu though, we don't make exceptions
<thevaliantx> LjL pinguy is based off ubuntu, yes?
<Stava> Oer: Currently I just managed to unplug the monitor with no issues (happens 1 in 100 times), but i'll definitely try your method next time the problem arises. Thanks!
<LjL> thevaliantx: i don't know, but anyway we don't support third-party derivatives.
<urfr332gO> !mint | thevaliantx here is a example of a ubuntu derivative
<ubottu> thevaliantx here is a example of a ubuntu derivative: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ch33z> hmm this is odd when i do gksudo nautilus in the gui interface it doesnt say root but asks for a password and i am able to access the file system. Does that mean I amin Roo?
<ch33z> root*
<cheako> Hello, I'd like to file a wishlist bug against cryptsetup.  There should be a way in /etc/crypttab to force inclusion in the initrd.  Currently the code does an awful lot to detect what should be included, but this type of run-time detection does not lend it's self to migrations...  That is one can't copy the root fs onto another dm-crypt device because one would never be able to mount it.  What do ppl think?
<ssta> these days all distros seem to be based off another...nobody creates a distro from scratch any more :)
<xangua> !gksu | ch33z: gksu is ussed for graphical appa
<ubottu> ch33z: gksu is ussed for graphical appa: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<urfr332gO> ssta, they are mostly all linux and hardly differ really.
<thevaliantx> LjL, i'll answer it for you.  yes, PinguyOS is based off Ubuntu, the author of PinguyOS thought highly enough of Ubuntu to base his OS off of it.  and you thank him for that how?
<cheako> ssta: What's Debian bassed off of?  I'm too lazy to read the scroll back.
<ch33z> o
<thevaliantx> urfr332gO, seriously, is this what you do all day in here?  juvenile you are.  wow.
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: nautilus is running with extra access but the environment is your user
<ssta> cheako: Debian isn't really.  But Debian has been around for 20 years
<ch33z> ah, well it says this
<sandwich> hi i am new to ubunto , i use win7 , smbdy kindly tell me hw to use ubunto through cloud
<cheako> ssta: From what I can tell debian redhat and slackware standalone complexes, they are copys with no original.
<ch33z> ActionParsnip : GTK warning unable to locate module path then it prompts me for password i enter it then it opens a "home" folder
<ch33z> wouldnt it say root instead?
<zhuang> could anyone tell me why upon logging in ubuntu 11.10 with scrotwm selected from the dropdown tab, I freeze at the login screen?
<zykotick9> ch33z: arch as well
<ch33z> arch?
<ssta> cheako: yeah...there are others too.  It's really something for discussion in -offtopic though, before any of the zealots jump down my throat :)
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: you are using gksudo, so it is your user password
<sandwich> hw to use ubunto on win 7  pl
<ActionParsnip> sandwich: how do you mean?
<zykotick9> ch33z: sorry, TAB fail - was meant for cheako
<LjL> sandwich: you don't use Ubuntu "through cloud".
<ActionParsnip> sandwich: the OS is ubuntu too, not ubunto
<ch33z> ah
<sandwich> k  ubuntu
<ch33z> but once i emable that its in the root correct?
<sandwich> bt is it psble to use it on win7
<LjL> sandwich: no
<ActionParsnip> sandwich: you could use virtualbox
<LjL> sandwich: you can use a virtual machine if you want, that lets you run any other OS inside Windows
<sandwich> yea tht wat i mean
<ActionParsnip> sandwich: thats nothing to do with clouds
<LjL> sandwich: VirtualBox or VMWare would work.
<ActionParsnip> sandwich: you can run it in virtualbox without issue
<sandwich> k thnx a lot
<sandwich> m vry new n dnt knw much
<sandwich> anyway thank u all guys fr knd help
<LjL> ugh
<sandwich> wl use vb
<ActionParsnip> sandwich: if you state your case in ordinary speech, rather than trying to sound technical, its easier
<sandwich> bbye
<sandwich> yeaaaa
<thevaliantx> urfr332gO, are you aware that you referred me to ##linux?  i am unable to type anything in that channel and I'm unable to join #linux because it's invite-only.
<ssta> sndwch: pls by vwls
<sandwich> :)
<sandwich> ok
<wondering> I have been trying all day to get my Rhythmbox player icon to work on my docky.  It bounces twice then nothing. The player will not start from the docky.  It does however start from the start menu/soundandvideo/rhythmbox .... I have tried to remove from docky and re-drag and drop, log out, restart, nothing works or helps.   any help
<sandwich> ssta
<sandwich> ty
<rokr1> hey guys
<LjL> !register > thevaliantx you need to be registered to freenode to talk in ##linux
<thevaliantx> wrong time of day i see :)
<ubottu> thevaliantx, please see my private message
<rokr1> I bought a new PC with Z68 G3 mobo
<thevaliantx> not my day.  i need to sleep.
<rokr1> its running UEFI
<wondering> Bye the way, everything else works on the docky
<rokr1> I got Ubuntu server installed in it
<rokr1> and Ubuntu desktop ...
<rokr1> I mean gnome on ubuntu server
<wondering> Dr_willis can you help me with a docky and rhythmbox icon problem.. the icon bounces but doesnt activate the program
<rokr1> I got issues in disk utility
<urfr332gO> wondering, in unity docky is funky sometime s close ans restart help.
<Dr_willis> wondering,  ive not used docky in ages. and i dont recall ever using rythmbox very much if ever.
<urfr332gO> a*
<ActionParsnip> rokr1: if you wanted a desktop OS, why install the server OS?
<wondering> Dr_willis is there another .... more updated docking station I could be using?  all the other icons work but rhythmbox
<rokr1> I am running just for browsing purpose
<rokr1> and to run XEN or KVM with Virtual Manager
<Guest79679> I'd like vim with +clientserver, I used to have it, now not. Indeed I still have vim 7.2 - is there an easy way to get 7.3 and it compiled with the clientserver option?
<Dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<rokr1> Tried installing Xubuntu desktop but it failed on installing unity
<Dr_willis> Guest79679,  try a PPA perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> rokr1: i'd just install the ubuntu desktop OS, you'll have fewer issues
<Guest79679> yes, but which one? :) and thank you for your response Dr_willis.
<Dr_willis> Guest79679,  theres ppa search sites. There may be several.
<Dr_willis> and you may want to change your nick Guest79679
<Guest79679> I'll go and hunt and thank you once again. And next time I'll attend to a more memorable nick :)
<Guest79679> bye
<Guest79679> quit
<wondering> Dr_willis I read somewhere the new release of unbuntu will go back to rhythmbox.. Thx
<joker2u> following these guidlines -> http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/nstwiki/index.php/Disk_Images#How_Do_I_Mount_A_Partition_From_A_Disk_Image.3F  my sfdisk  ->  http://pastebin.com/HdkUUcQy , calculate (1536000 * 1024)+(512*63)=1572896256  then do -> losetup -o 1572896256 /dev/loop0 /mnt/drive1/image.dd , then 'mount /dev/loop0/ /mnt/image1, I get ->  The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS ??  anyone know what I missed?
<rokr1> Now I just want to have an issue resolved ant thats my disk utility I get a warning on ubuntu that I need to get the Misaligned warning
<rokr1> repartition is suggested but how to repartition
<wondering> Dr_willis   This may give you some clues also,,  the rythmbox player DOES work from the start menu but I just put a desktop icon on the desktop and it does NOT work from there??
<David_Miller> anyone use activemq?
<rokr1> I mean I used gparted and everything
<rokr1> i got them aligned like /dev/sda1,2,3
<rokr1> still I get the same issue
<Dr_willis> misaligned may be meaning they do not end on cylinder boundries. Not that they are 'out of order'
<Dr_willis> or was it sectors? i havent had to mess with disk partions in a long time. and the new stuff/defaults/standard ways may be differnt then what i rember
<bullitt> hello people,  i want to see how do i install theme on xubuntu ?
<ajah> is this going to block the traffic of user from my ad hoc wireless network iptables -A INPUT -s IP-ADDRESS -j DROP
<xangua> bullitt: create .themes directory in your home and Extract the themes there
<rokr1> so how to resolve the misaligned by issue
<bullitt> thx
<rokr1> dr wills any suggestion
<rokr1> ?
<outbox> when I dig host the query time is always 0 even when I restart dnsmasq,  how can i make sure that dnsmasq is working fine?
<Dr_willis> rokr1,  when making new partitons i just let gparted select the defaults. Im not sure its really an issue actually if they are not alined. it might be an issue ifyoiu are on a SSD drive.
<technologov> hi ! What are the "Ubuntu for Android" system requirements ?
<technologov> specifically: does it support VGA (D-Sub) monitors ?
<xangua> technologov: you may want to ask again when it's released ;)
<rokr1> No I am not using SSD
<rokr1> I am on SATA III AHCI mode
<bullitt> how do i show hidden files in home folder?
<ssta> there's a slight performance hit for unaligned partitions, but I don't think there's any other worry
<technologov> xangua, osnews said it is... am I wrong ?
<outbox> when I dig host the query time is always 0 even when I restart dnsmasq,  how can i make sure that dnsmasq is working fine?
<bullitt> figured it searched for the folder thx
<war10ck_> <bullitt> ls -al
<GaryDev> Howdy :) I am not a linux pro, mostly used Fedora before, and now on a new hosting service that has supplied the LTS version as a package. It seems to have "ufw"as the iptables software, and I am not sure if it is working correctly. Example to follow..
<rokr1> I am on UEFI may be its related since it might use protective MBR
<agoldson> Is there a pdf of the Ubuntu Desktop Guide available anywhere?
<mongy> !iptables |  GaryDev
<ubottu> GaryDev: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<GaryDev> I enter in putty "iptables -A INPUT -s 123.49.35.141 -j DROP" and then I save the table to a file... when I read that file, it shows "-A INPUT -s 123.49.35.141/32 -j DROP" ...
<rokr1> I am confused with the concept of UEFI on MBR with misaligned by
<xangua> !manual | agoldson looks is outdated
<ubottu> agoldson looks is outdated: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<urfr332gO> outbox, so posting on dual channels is frowned on and since your running 12.04 please use #ubuntu=! one as you have been.
<Eruadan> hey! Does anyone have the link to node.js package for ubuntu lucid 10.04 ?
<mongy> GaryDev, short answer is, its normal.
<GaryDev> ubottu - I have no graphical interface, I just use putty and webmin...
<ubottu> GaryDev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> what 'node.js' package
<agoldson> ty
<Eruadan> node itself
<GaryDev> ah.. bot.. <grin>
<Dr_willis> webmin is known to be problematic.
<mongy> GaryDev, sudo iptables -L will show you what you have enabled.
<xangua> Eruadan: packages.ubuntu.com ¿
<Eruadan> no, it is in a different place
<Dr_willis> !find node.js
<ubottu> File node.js found in convirt, loggerhead, otrs2
<rokr1> is my HDD gone bad
<rokr1> ??
<war10ck_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GaryDev> mongy, yes... it shows it as being a range, and I didn't specify a range. And often, it converts the IP I have entered, into a dns type entry.. and its confusing
<war10ck_> !find ldap
<ubottu> Found: ldap-auth-client, ldap-auth-config, libaprutil1-ldap, libmono-ldap2.0-cil, libmono-ldap4.0-cil, libmono-system-ldap2.0-cil, libmono-system-ldap4.0-cil, libnet-ldap-perl, libnss-ldap, libpam-ldap (and 93 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ldap&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<ssta> GaryDev: use iptables -L -n (to prevent it doing reverse lookups)
<GaryDev> Now, there are times when I DO specify a range, like blocking entire domains from China..
<GaryDev> trying... -L -n to see what it shows.. moment
<urfr332gO> war10ck_, you can get that info privately so you don't take up half the page for your own personal needs.
<GaryDev> hmm.. interesting... the -L -n now shows the ip and not the range (for the ones that I didn't specify ranges on)... so I take it this is "normal" for UFW... and not to be worried?
<ssta> GaryDev: ufw isn't supposed to be for people who run iptables themselves :)
<GaryDev> should I be using different "options" rather than just doing an "iptables-save"
<rokr1> dr_wills its an issue with Linux OS man
<GaryDev> ah, ok ssta... should I un-install UFW then, and just put in the base iptables
<rokr1> Newer HDD comes with 4k sectors
<ssta> GaryDev: I dunno. Personally I write my firewalls in scripts, so I never have to save the tables, I make changes to the scripts and then run the script to apply them.  YMMV
<rokr1> Linux is not fully ready for 4k Sector
<Dr_willis> rokr1,  i belive thats changeable when you partion/format the disk and partitons
<ssta> GaryDev: it's up to you.  Personally I dislike ufw.  Ultimately use the way that suits your own way of working
<GaryDev> yeah.. scripts.. um... like I say, I'm not really a good linux type person
<ssta> GaryDev: then learn the ufw way I guess.  "There is more than one way to do it[tm]"
<ssta> the more time you invest in learning the different ways, the more gain you get imo
<Dr_willis> an old guide (but no too old)  http://superuser.com/questions/148964/how-to-properly-install-wd-advanced-format-drive-in-ubuntu-as-2nd-hdd
<kuldeepdhaka> ================need helllp===================
<trishxo> i am running ubuntu 11.10, i tried installing classic gnome, i had to reboot, but now ubuntu won't boot up to the login screen. is there a way i can restore ubuntu 11.10 as if i just installed it?
<GaryDev> LOL.. I did read the ufw link.. and its kinda greek to me. I think I may uninstall it, and just put in the base iptables software..
<urfr332gO> !help > | kuldeepdhaka
<cool_beans> Hello
<mongy> GaryDev, the wikis are a great source of info, try them .
<urfr332gO> !help > kuldeepdhaka
<ubottu> kuldeepdhaka, please see my private message
<ssta> GaryDev: other people here can help you with ufw as well...I'm just not one of them :)
<urfr332gO> trishxo, what is the release  your running?
<trishxo> ubuntu 11.10
<trishxo> urfr332g0:^
<cool_beans> I put supergrub2 on a USB-HDD, but now I find the USB-HDD doesn't get recognized as a "drive" when I plug it in, so I'm not able to reformat it - it does get recognized as a device though (I'm on Win7 by the way).
<urfr332gO> trishxo, oops sorry you posted that try using the recovery to get to the login.
<GaryDev> thanks ssta, mongy.. I just want 'simple' from the putty prompt. I will re-review the links.. thanks kindly for your advice, I appreciate it
<Neptu> hej easy question should i add my admin user to the wheel group??
<Eruadan> http://blog.onetechnical.com/2011/11/21/install-node-js-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/ this is the repo i was talking about
<urfr332gO> cool_beans, not recognized in Windows?
<trishxo> urfr332g0: i tried that, it won't boot past the ubuntu 11.10 loading screen.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: there is no wheel group by default
<urfr332gO> trishxo, not sure about trying to install gnome 2 if thats what you meab\n or the after effect. Most just install the gnome shell which includes gnome 3 and a fallback desktop sort of like gnome 2.
<Neptu> ActionParsnip: so is no way to use su or sudo ??
<urfr332gO> meant*
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: the admin group gives access to sudo, any user can use su
<haylo> any suggestions for file managers other than nautilus and thunar? i need a  150mib comp science database to open to a unique looking file browser. unique from the rest of the system that is
<seth123> is anyone familiar with s-video support for beagleboard-xm devices ?
<trishxo> urfr332g0: yeah i tried the fallback desktop but when rebooting it didn't boot up.
<Dr_willis> haylo,  dozens of file managers out there.
<ActionParsnip> haylo: pcmanfm
<haylo> soemthing not k-stifff?
<Dr_willis> haylo,  you mean open the directory where the database is at?
<urfr332gO> trishxo, did you get the fallback with the gnome shell or just all by itself?
<haylo> i have my own database
<haylo> i need a new lightweight file manager unique for it
<Ricardoo> ola... to precisando de uma ajuda para usar minha multifuncional epson tx135.. ela imprimi mas nao consigo scanear nada
<Dr_willis> haylo,  clarify what  you mean to do by using a file manager to 'open a database'
<haylo> i have naut and thunar so i need a 3rd with out many depends?
<urfr332gO> trishxo, also use the tab complete for nics the : does not actually notify another nic unless you have it set to.
<haylo> it is just a bunch of .pdf and .txt file 150mib
<trishxo> urfr332g0: i got it from this link http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<Dr_willis> haylo,  do its just a directory structure. any file manger can do it. mc, rox, doublecommander,  proberly a dozen more i cant recall
<trishxo> urfr332g0: after step 2, ubuntu wouldn't boot to the login screen.
<Dr_willis> http://maketecheasier.com/linux-file-managers-roundup/2010/04/29   theres many more.
<kuldeepdhaka> HELP:::::::::::::::::i have a HP (manufed in 2008) computer with VIX 1 Mhz processor, 512 mb ram and 1 GB internal memory......i want to install ubuntu but it require 2.3 GB [version 10.10] space...is there any way to install ubuntu...i m fed up with windows embedded xp
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: xpud will run and is pretty small.
<kafee786> hi
<kafee786> al
<kafee786> all
<Ricardoo> Someone know how I use a scan of epson tx135?
<kafee786> quit
<Dr_willis> kuldeepdhaka,  is that an intel compatable processor?
<kuldeepdhaka> i dont know
<kuldeepdhaka> how can i check
<urfr332gO> trishxo, I can't really help but those that can will be helped with the link you used. :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen embeded windows ce type machines.. but never seen an embeded xp one..
<ActionParsnip> Ricardoo: let me search
<cool_beans> I put SuperGrubDisk2 on a USB disk - I had to unmount the partition (eg. /dev/sdb1) on the USB, and then use sudo dd to put the SGBD2 on the USB. I'd like to reformat it now, so that I can put on an Ubuntu image, but I'm finding that my computer (os = windows 7) doesn't recognize the USB-HDD as a "drive" anymore - doesn't show up with a letter. It is however, being recognized as a device. What can I doto make the computer see it as a dr
<Dr_willis> kuldeepdhaka,  try booting a usb flash of ubuntu perhaps?
<urfr332gO> cool_beans, what is the partition type of the usb?
<rokr1> drwills man Advance 4k sector is the issue
<Seryth> Martinp23: Thanks for the advanced warning ;)
<rokr1> seagates says that there is smartalign technology built in but its no use
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_Willis, i tried ubuntu and puppy linux but i m unable to install ubuntu becase it require 2.3 GB internal available is 1GB
<ActionParsnip> Ricardoo: looks like you need the iscan debs, you will need iscan and iscan-data
<ActionParsnip> Ricardoo: http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/ 
<trishxo> anybody know if theres a way to restore ubuntu 11.10? to make it as if i just installed it?
<Dr_willis> kuldeepdhaka,  for that low end a box. Puppy or tiny core may be the way to go.
<rokr1> does seatools run in linux
<cool_beans1> Oops, I got disconnected! I don't know if anyone answered my question :/
<Martinp23> Seryth: np :)
<ActionParsnip> Ricardoo: found it at http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/9394
<cool_beans1> Should I copy and paste it again?
<urfr332gO> trishxo, that is not possible just stick with the I did this.
<ActionParsnip> rokr1: I believe its based on Linux, its part of the ultimate boot cd
<kuldeepdhaka> but i need a serious os on which i can work easily
<rokr1> Yeah... good idea actionparsnip
<rokr1> will try it
<M0170n1337> ok
<urfr332gO> trishxo, and now you can't get to the login, there are no recovery options like windows has to a earlier setup in ubuntu.]
<Seryth> trishxo: Well, you could re-install...backup all your important stuff first though. Check out adrive.com.
<trishxo> Seryth: do not have usb stick or cd ahaha.
<urfr332gO> cool_beans, are you noticing that I have responded to you twice?
<Seryth> trishxo: I see, heh. Weeeelll......you could....um.....manually remove all the stuff you don't want, check in /usr/bin/ and stuff for extra stuff that doesn't get purged by sudo apt-get purge program, or by synaptic.
<Ricardoo> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<trishxo> Seryth: can't even get to the login screen mang
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: I haven't! :/ I'm randomly disconnecting
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: I'd very much appreciate a copy and paste
<urfr332gO> trishxo, is this a install from windows a wubi?
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, what is the partition type of the usb?
<scorpion> i need a spanish channel, how i can do??
<LjL> !es | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kuldeepdhaka> dr_willis, ???
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: I'm not sure.
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, windows will only read a ntfs or fat.
<scorpion> ok thanks
<abc__> Hi
<kuldeepdhaka> dr_willis, i need a serous os to work on...
<ActionParsnip> urfr332gO: it'll read ext3 and ext2 with extra software
<Seryth> trishxo: Can you boot into recovery console at startup? Hold SHIFT during boot, and you'll load grub. Then, enter recovery console; if you have an external HDD or a second HDD, you could use cp to copy stuff you want to keep. But after this you'll just have a backup, not a freshly thingy install.
<cool_beans1> Well, so what can I do to make it just reformat the disk to NTFS or FAT?
<cool_beans1> I'm not trying to read from it, I'd just like to be able to see it as a drive which I can reformat.
<kuldeepdhaka> actionparsnip, i need a serious os to work on,,,
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, can you right click it I saw it is a device and format it, or does it show in the Disk manager in W7?
<ActionParsnip> cool_beans1: you can use windows disk manager
<trishxo> Seryth: yeah i can. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: define "serious OS"
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO, ActionParsnip: Let me try out those things, and see where I get.
<kuldeepdhaka> on which i can do progamming and other stuffs
<kuldeepdhaka> ActionParsnip, on which i can do progamming and other stuffs
<Seryth> trishxo: Great. Why did this problem happen in the first place?
<Seryth> kuldeepdhaka: A linux os is what you make it.
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, gentoo is my vote. :)
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: could install ubuntu minimal, then install openbox and you will have a super slim OS
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: Wow, that would be a super duper slim OS O.o
<kuldeepdhaka> actionparsnip,please tell me about it more
<kuldeepdhaka> actionparsnip,please tell me more about it
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: minimal installs a kernel, bootloader and standard drivers. You can then install openbox to get a GUI which is very light in RAM and storage
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: have some patience, shild
<Oer> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i think even mini will be to large if Xorg is installed.  Even my KVM server (without X) is over 1GB
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: hmm
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO, ActionParsnip: It does not show up as a drive under the "Disk Management" tool in Windows. Also, under control panel > devices, right clicking doesn't give me an option to reformat. There was a "properties" option which looked promising, but I couldn't find anything within that which would help me reformat.
<ActionParsnip> cool_beans1: you could unpartition it in gparted and it may show in Windows
<abc__> I would be grateful for any help! Have Lenovo x61s, and need configure hylafax. but I can't install/configure hsfmodem. I do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903439 and get Warning: no device detected by hsf driver - HDA modems may require reboot. Reboot not help. What do?
<Infernal> how can i make so i dont have yo use this command everytime? LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib32/nvidia-current wine "fooooooofofofoo"
<rokr1> guys is it possible to change the sector units from 512 bytes to 4096  bytes in linux without affecting the installation ?
<cool_beans1> ActionParsnip: I don't have access to an Ubuntu system :/
<cool_beans1> ahh
<cool_beans1> never mind
<cool_beans1> It's available for windows!
<ActionParsnip> cool_beans1: you have the ubuntu live cd, or you can make one at the very least.....
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, you might download partition manager or the easu partitioner and see if they see it.
<Oer> rokr1, no, you need to format again.
<rokr1> I mean block size
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, or follow ActionParsnip advice as well.
<kuldeepdhaka> ActionParsnip: i m new to linux and want start with linux,,,so give me any tutorial that i can do it my self
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: tutorial for what?
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: I think I have something for you, hold up.
<kuldeepdhaka> ok
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<kuldeepdhaka> cool_beans: thanks
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: No problem.
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: could try puppy as well
<evildaemon> Hey guys. Apparently scsh depends on scsh. That doesn't seem right.
<kuldeepdhaka> actionparsnip: tried but i need some feature bcos it a computer that have mid level strength
<kuldeepdhaka> like graphics and better gui
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: easus is great! :)
<kuldeepdhaka> ==============thanks cool_beans1 ANd Actionparsnip==============
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: No problem.
<evildaemon> So I can't install it.
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, I have used it in windows in the past seems to work in some areas, I'm not really awindows user though in general.
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: there is one based on ubuntu, you can install packages as you do i ubuntu...
<TimothyA> I have a question; when telling sysctrl to reboot on a kernel panic after 10 seconds... why does it just get stuck at "rebooting in 10 seconds..." after having kernel panicked?
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: Well, it seems to be able to see it, and I can partition the USB now
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, cool. :)
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: So it's great for a quick install - use - uninstall tool
<kuldeepdhaka> cool_beans1: i liked the user interface of me mevric merrcat[10.10] can i intall that one,,,,
<haux> How do you change the workgroup in xubuntu?
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: Gnome 2 I guess?
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, I use gparted in ubuntu or by itseflf on a multu boot thumg mostly.
<kuldeepdhaka> actionparsnip: please give me the name
<urfr332gO> itself*
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: My trouble is that I've ruined my MBR
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: and I only have one USB HDD to put boot images on, and no CDs
<cool_beans1> :p
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, easy fix most of the teime, can you share what that means.
<dokurnon> Does anyone know if there is a way to get the latest boinc client on ubuntu? Is there a ppa?
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: So what happened was that I was trying to remove an earlier installed Ubuntu partition - I went into windows disk manager, and deleted the ubuntu partition
<TimothyA> I have a question; when telling sysctl to reboot on a kernel panic after 10 seconds... why does it just get stuck at "rebooting in 10 seconds..." after having kernel panicked? is there any way to force a reboot?
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, and could not boot windows?
<TimothyA> without physically pressing the reboot button, since the server is kinda 5400 miles away
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: Now, my computer can't boot up at start up, so I have to use Super Grub Disk 2
<cool_beans1> cool_beans1: Exactly, because it booted off the partition I deleted
<archels> so there's this process or something which keeps spewing ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@ on my consoles
<archels> any ideas what this is?
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, you can put the recovery iso from windows 7 on a thumb and fix the mbr.
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm   just use the web, you'll find all kinds of things
<Benxyzzy> In a bash script, I'm outputting find to an array variable. The filenames contain spaces, and I need to set IFS (internal field separator) to \n\b for it to work. Why doesn't it work with the IFS just set to \n ? Is find outputting backspaces?
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: That's basically what I'm trying to do right now, but once I loaded onto Windows 7, I found I couldn't see the thumbdrive, however, I've reformatted the USB now, and will be putting on the windows image
<kuldeepdhaka> actionparsnip: i have used it,,,,but i want to install ubuntu preferably
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, Windows 7 alows you to generate a recovery disc or Iso I believe
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: "if" you don't get an answer here, try #bash
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: ahh
<kuldeepdhaka> cool_beans1: can i install 10.10 gui on latest minimial release
<Benxyzzy> zykotick: Didn't know that channel existed, thanks
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, you have the W7 install iso or disc?
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: The .iso
<ActionParsnip> archels: i'd press the keys on your keyboard, make sure none are pressed
<urfr332gO> kuldeepdhaka, 10.10 is only months ffrom end of life.
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: I'm sure you can, just find out what it used - Gnome 2? and just use that as instead of openbox or whatever the tutorial suggests
<archels> ActionParsnip: none are, plugged and replugged keyboard, rebooted, single-user mode, always the same
<ActionParsnip> archels: press every key, be sure it pops back up
<kuldeepdhaka> urfr332gO: i want to use the user interface of 10.10 because of its simplicity in latest release
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, you can use the MS thumb loader to load the usb and fix the mbr, it has to be a legit ISO though.
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: lucid puppy can install ANY application you can install in ubutu..
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: MS thumb loader?
<urfr332gO> kuldeepdhaka, cool but in april I believe you will get no support here and no security updates, justa heads up.
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: The interface for 10.10 is just gnome 2 without Unity
<cool_beans1> am I right?
<kuldeepdhaka> urfr332gO: can i merge the latest source code with the user interface of 10.10
<cool_beans1> yes
<cool_beans1> you just uninstall unity
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool
<cool_beans1> and voila - pretty sure...
<kuldeepdhaka> urfr332gO: i have a HP (manufed in 2008) computer with VIX 1 Mhz processor, 512 mb ram and 1 GB internal memory......i want to install ubuntu but it require 2.3 GB [version 10.10] space...is there any way to install ubuntu...i m fed up with windows embedded xp
<rokr1> guys seems like because of that 4k block size issue I need to reformat HDD
<urfr332gO> kuldeepdhaka, I would belioeve that but from your earlier post I hardly think so. :)
<urfr332gO> posts
<urfr332gO> my personal opinion though it does not matter really. kuldeepdhaka
<kuldeepdhaka> urfr332gO: i want to do programming on it and need simple ui,,,,
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: ahh, yes! I have that installed :) I'm still finding that windows can't detect my USB HDD though...even after I used EASEUS to repartition the USB...
<kuldeepdhaka> like 10.10
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: 10.10 just has gnome 2
<cool_beans1> so in the tutorial
<kuldeepdhaka> ook
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: install xubuntu and it will look and feel like Gnome2
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, I wonder if the usb is toast now, hard to say.
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: Oh god no!
<ssta> is there a "recommended" way to set /bin/sh to bash (rather than just remaking the symlink)
<cool_beans1> kuldeep: sudo apt-get install xorg xterm gdm <put gnome package here> menu firefox gksu synaptic --no-install-recommends
<kuldeepdhaka> ActionParsnip: internal memory is only 1GB, i dont think so it will fit on it ----i dont know the intsallation size
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, you can if you get a ubuntu cd just instal lilo it will boot windows like it should no menu but straight in.
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: xubuntu is a smaller install than the gnome install
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka: if you just install openbox it will be even lighter
<kuldeepdhaka> can u give me any link to tutorial where i can install ubuntu accroding to my needs
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, lilo to the mbr not windows just so you know.
<ssta>  hmm, /bin/sh isn't in the alternatives framework?
<Seveas> ssta, no, /bin/sh is the bourne shell
<cool_beans1> kuldeepdhaka: I don't think there's any tutorial which will specifically address only your needs, you're going to have to read, mix and match
<kuldeepdhaka> ook
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: you'll facepalm: I was just not hitting the "apply actions" button in easeus :p
<ssta> Seveas: I know what it is.  I'm looking to set it to bash rather than dash.  If there isn't a "right" way to do that I'll just repoint the symlink by hand.  I would have thought there'd be a more robust mechanism though
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, easy mistake, much better then a toasted thumb. :)
<haux> How do you change the workgroup in xubuntu?
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: hahaha, so true!
<ActionParsnip> haux: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<haux> ActionParsnip, Do I have to have samba installed for this?
<haux> When I type "samba", it says it's not installed.
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, do you know the commands to reload the mbr from the repair on the W7 disc the autorepiar will probably not work?
<ActionParsnip> haux: its in the default install (no samba)
<JonDenomme> hello, could somebody help me?
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, here they are for you if needed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/813664/
<haux> ActionParsnip, ok, the the reason I asked is because I was trying to restart the service without having to restart Ubuntu, but all of the commands I was able to find had to do with samba, which I don't have
<JonDenomme> is anybody good with trouble shooting installation?
<ActionParsnip> JonDenomme: with some details, maybe
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, you may just need the BootRec.exe /fixmbr only but it helps to have the whole set
<eponymousgr> hi
<war10ck_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<JonDenomme> well, I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu server off of a USB, and on the boot menu, the only option working is the help option, which tells me to go here
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: Did not know that. Will have to read through! Thanks :)
<urfr332gO> war10ck_, please read the freenode commands for getting private messages. :)
<urfr332gO> cool_beans1, no problem it is a common mistake for people to remove grub before reloading the MS boot.
<jeagle> Anyone familiar with this ghost script error: "Can't find CID font "Univers"."
<scorpion> i need to install limewire, but i have this problem: Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<JonDenomme> ok, i'm trying to install ubuntu server off of USB, and it gave me an error "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - -please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<scorpion> what I can do??
<cool_beans1> urfr332gO: Alright, I think I'm all set - appreciate your help. I'm going to give this a go, and hopefully it all works out okay. See you on the other side!
<JonDenomme> i'm trying to install ubuntu server off of USB, and it gave me an error "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - -please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<JonDenomme> andbody know what this means?
<archels> ActionParsnip: it only seems to show up in some occasions, like in nano and password entry, but not at the bash console prompt
<ssta> JonDenomme: means you have a 64bit installer and your CPU isn't 64bit
<JonDenomme> ssta, thanks, i'll try the 32-bit then
<ActionParsnip> scorpion: I have a script to install java but it will not install a package, so the install will still ask for java
<scorpion> i have java installed, but when i do the install this is the message: Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<subthalamus> scorpion: you installed sun-java6-jre package?
<MonkeyDust> scorpion  sun-java is no longer adviced
<Zordrak> What is the minimum you need to do to a default minimal ubuntu install to get "mail -s" to functionally send mail?
<MonkeyDust> scorpion  try open jdk
<Zordrak> (I'm writing a script for someone else with Ubuntu, which is a distro I'm not familiar with)
<subthalamus> scorpion: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<chown_> guys, i made a script which mounts my networks partitions at my ubuntu. the problem is i wanted to run it every login, but mount is just for sudo, and i have to type sudo password every command at the script. is there a better solution? pastebin.com/JsnSUrER
<subthalamus> scorpion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<scorpion> I have this installed: OPEN JDK java 6 run time
<zhuang> does anyone here use wmfs?
<zhuang> for any windows manager different from the default, after installation, it has to be configured before it'll work, yes?
<subthalamus> zhuang: some packages will configure it for u but probably not wmfs
<horlepiep> Hi guys. How can I find out what my current terminal position is on the command line?
<ssta> horlepiep: terminal position?
<biopyte> hi, today i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. using ubuntu for several years now, i think this is the worst release ever. anyway, just one question: video qualtity decreased significantly using vlc or movie player and intel onboard graphics. any idea to make an improvement?
<horlepiep> Yes, The position on the screen.
<zhuang> subthalamus, do you happen to know if scrotwm configures it for you?
<archels> So I'm getting this ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@ across my terminal for no apparent reason, any ideas?
<user__> 1
<subthalamus> zhuang: I don't, but I hardly think u should pick your window manager according to whether it does this automatically for u or not...!
<Neptu> hej how i get the sources of the kernel im running into ubuntu??
<urfr332gO> archels, stuck keys?
<subthalamus> zhuang: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? just a lightweight window manager?
<horlepiep> ssta: I want to have my terminal open at a specific plocation on the screen.
<archels> urfr332gO: nope, it persists if I unplug the keyboard
<zykotick9> zhuang: i doubt scrotwm is autoconfigured (it technically should be though).  One option might be to stop your DM and use "startx" after configuring the proper exec line in .xinitrc
<zhuang> Yes, ideally tiling.
<ssta> horlepiep: you'd have to do funky stuff with ANSI escape sequences for that
<subthalamus> zhuang: pick one and make it happen
<zhuang> lol i'm trying. It's my first time using linux though. :S
<urfr332gO> archels, maybe you been pwnd, just joking here.
<zhuang> i'm trying to configure WMFS but I've no idea.
<subthalamus> zhuang: which ubuntu version u running?
<archels> urfr332gO: fresh install
<zhuang> 11.10
<zhuang> i'm using a gnome classic shell
<horlepiep> ssta: isn't there any command that will show its location?
<subthalamus> zhuang: so you just need to config lightdm
<ssta> horlepiep: oh, you want the WINDOW at a specific position...you can do that by passing -geometry options to it I think
<archels> amd64 11.10 by the way
<Gnea> Okay, when I install evince-gtk, why does dpkg insist on removing ubuntu-desktop? This is retarded...
<MonkeyDust> horlepiep  http://forums.opensuse.org/programming-scripting/434256-get-cursor-position-bash-script.html
<zhuang> why would I want to do that?
<urfr332gO> archels, never heard of this I doubt any others have very strange
<horlepiep> Well yeah, I know that. But how do I find out the current position of my xterm window?
<ssta> horlepiep: xwininfo
<horlepiep> ssta: thank :)
<MonkeyDust> ah, the window itself
<zykotick9> Gnea: breaking some of the underlying meta-packages is a huge pain.  good luck (it is possible somehow by marking all packages as manually installed)
<ssta> I think so MonkeyDust...although I'm still not sure :)
<ksus_> #ksus
<Uncle|Sam> Hallo! I have a question: I am using Ubuntu Server 10.04.4 with apache and mod_dav. Everytime i want to send a file bigger than about 2mb i get "Could not get next bucket brigade" ... is there anyone who knows this problem?
<ksus_> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Uncle|Sam> its not a warez space ...
<subthalamus> zhuang: lightdm loads the window manager (used to be gdm)
<urfr332gO> Uncle|Sam, with a google of Could not get next bucket brigade "I see from apache bugs to firewall problems.
<zhuang> ah, so to use WMFS, i'd have to configure lightdm first?
<subthalamus> zhuang: well, u said u already installed wmfs right?
<Uncle|Sam> i googled this problem but dont get an answer. I am currently not using a firewall for testing so i have no idea :(
<subthalamus> zhuang: next u just have to tell lightdm to load it
<zhuang> yes, i haven't configured it, but i have installed it.
<zhuang> i see.
<zhuang> how would I go about doing that? :S
<zhuang> i can't find it upon searching for it
<zhuang> in the "search files" box
<subthalamus> zhuang: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<zhuang> i'm not using auto-login however, subthalamus.
<zykotick9> !info slim | zhuang this might be something to try - i wouldn't be surprised if automatically adds scrottwm
<ubottu> zhuang this might be something to try - i wouldn't be surprised if automatically adds scrottwm: slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Jazo> how can i rehash(restart) html file from shell?
<zhuang> zykotick9, are you suggesting that I use something called Ubuntu Oneiric?
<zykotick9> zhuang: slim
<zhuang> Oneiric Ocelot*
<zhuang> Slim Oneiric?
<zhuang> oh nvm
<zhuang> just slim
<Neptu> "You do not appear to have the sources for the 3.0.0-14-virtual kernel installed" how i install that virtual kernel sources??
<MonkeyDust> Jazo  try gnome-open
<Jazo> thanks
<subthalamus> zhuang: oneiric is just the codename for 11.10
<subthalamus> zhuang: slim is an alternative to lightdm
<subthalamus> zhuang: there are a couple other alternatives if u want to get adventurous
<crizzy> there's some irony that login manager that integrates a full html rendering engine calls itself 'light' :)
<zhuang> I've installed slim, but i'm not really sure why.
<zhuang> I'm looking to get a tiling manager sure as wmfs or scrotwm.
<r0b-> does anyone have issues with vgrabbj not grabbing images unless run as root?
<MonkeyDust> zhuang  curiousity is always a valid reason why
<zykotick9> zhuang: if you start slim then use f2 at your gui login screen to select your WM
<zhuang> But I could have done this before using lightdm. I was able to change from Unity to Gnome Classic.
<zhuang> Through the drop down tab.
<zhuang> Essentially, this is another way of doing this?
<zykotick9> zhuang: but lightdm didn't have scrotwm did it?
<zhuang> Lightdm allowed me to select scrotwm.
<zhuang> But I had trouble logging in.
<zhuang> I couldn't even. It'd just freeze up.
<zykotick9> zhuang: oh sorry - i though it wasn't listed!
<Neptu> "You do not appear to have the sources for the 3.0.0-14-virtual kernel installed" how i install that virtual kernel sources??
<zhuang> Ah.
<zykotick9> zhuang: uninstall slim
<subthalamus> zhuang: dude, you guys are getting him all confused
<subthalamus> slim, qingy, lightdm, gdm, doesnt matter
<michal_> Test.
<zykotick9> zhuang: sorry man - my bad
<subthalamus> he needs to pick a combination and stick with it
<zhuang> i'd selected slim as my the default uhhhh. well it replaces lightdm i believe.
<zhuang> before I uninstall it
<subthalamus> otherwise, he'll end up with all kinds of stuff on that computer
<zhuang> should I
<zhuang> set lightdm as the default?
<FloodBot1> zhuang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike9863> Cron isn't working for me for some reason. Can anyone help me figure out what the issue is?
<Patrunjel> Hi. Is it possible that the mbr of a 1 month old pendrive to go bad (after putting 10 linux isos, at most? )
<Amoz> Mike9863, what's not working?
<zhuang> zykotick9, how would I go about uninstalling slim and changing lightdm back the "default?"
<Mike9863> Amoz: The commands I put are not running when they are supposed to
<subthalamus> Patrunjel: definitely, those flash chips are crap
<Amoz> Mike9863, you use crontab -e do set it?
<subthalamus> Patrunjel: the number of times I've had issues like that ugh...
<Mike9863> Amoz: Yes
<Jazo> how can i install cgi:irc to my web site?
<Amoz> Mike9863, mind pasting the line you have in there?
<zykotick9> zhuang: "sudo apt-get uninstall slim", did you change the default DM?
<zhuang> Yes to slim, I believe.
<zykotick9> zhuang: how?
<zhuang> Well first, I did sudo-apt getinstall slim. Then gksudo leafpad /etc/slim.conf
<zhuang> then leafpad~/.xinitrc and lastly exec.startlxde in the text editor it took me to
<zhuang> now when I try sudo apt-get uninstall slim, I;m told INVALID OPERATION UNINSTALL.
<Mike9863> Amoz: 25 * * * * php /var/www/asdf.php
<zykotick9> zhuang: just uninstall slim, and the conf won't matter.  the .xinitrc will only apply if you are using startx
<Mike9863> The asdf.php file writes the time(); command to a text file which I use to check if it ran, and from what I can tell it does not run.
<Patrunjel> subthalamus, just perfect... Also, I tried various formats (when reformatiing the pendrive), and there always appear 19ish mb occupied. I thought those are the screwed up mbr. Am I right, or it's just inode stuff or something?
<zhuang> Upon doing sudo-apt-get uninstall slim, typing that in, I'm told E: Invalid operation uninstall
<zhuang> it won't let me. :(
<guntbert> zhuang: "remove"  not "uninstall"
<Neptu> hej how can i install the kernel sources for my 3.0.0-14-virtual kernel???
<zykotick9> guntbert: thanks!  brainfart
<zhuang> ah
<zhuang> thank you
<guntbert> zykotick9: :)
<zhuang> Does this reverse everything I've done mroe or less? Is lightdm the default of whatever function it serves now?
<subthalamus> Patrunjel: well, all I can recommend is getting a better quality drive. There are more expensive flash chip USB thumb drives that don't have these problems (check reviews) or just go all out with a rotating media
<zykotick9> zhuang: can you restart to test?
<zhuang> okay.
<Amoz> Mike9863, test something simpler like an echo command >> /home/user/test.txt
<zhuang> It seems fine zykotick9
<Amoz> Mike9863, the script probably has no write permissions in /var/www so you might wanna check that
<zhuang> I'll brb.
<Neptu> hej how can i install the kernel sources for my 3.0.0-14-virtual kernel???
<itaylor57> !repeat > Neptu
<ubottu> Neptu, please see my private message
<bitboy> can i have more than 4 screens for my desktop
<Mike9863> Amoz: Okay I'm trying that now. I'm also using root, so I don't think there should be permission issues.
<mongy> bitboy: do you mean workspaces?
<Mike9863> Amoz: I tried 12 * * * * echo uptime >> /home/test.txt and nothing is in that directory
<guntbert> Neptu: tell us, what you are trying to do
<adarshaj> !info
<bitboy> yes i mean workspaces
<chown_> is there something like expose in ubuntu? like i press some keyboard binding and it would me show all my firefox windows or all my terminal windows?
<bitboy> more than four workspaces mongy_
<mongy> !ccsm | bitboy
<ubottu> bitboy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mongy> bitboy: compizconfig the one you need.
<Neptu> guntbert: took 30 min now ive got it, thanks anyway
<Amoz> Mike9863,  ps auwx | grep cron
<guntbert> Neptu: fine :)
<adarshaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guntbert> !askthebot > adarshaj
<ubottu> adarshaj, please see my private message
<Mike9863> Amoz: http://pastebin.com/W2QcngAF
<Amoz> Mike9863, that looks good to me
<Amoz> Mike9863, I'm not sure about the crontab as root thing, could you please test as a normal user, echo:ing something to your homedir?
<quup> hi, I have upgraded my ubuntu, just wondering, is /usr/local usually empty on a fresh install?
<quup> (empty can also mean just dummy folders)
<jn__> trying to install a game with wine but get this error: the xml configuarion seems to be corrupt
<guntbert> quup: yes, that is for local installations...
<quup> guntbert: good good, thanks
<guntbert> jn__:  ask in #winehq please
<jn__> ok
<StevenX> Hello. I am on a public wi-fi network, connected to my home computer's NX server. Since NX uses SSH, if I am browsing from the home computer, no one on the public wi-fi should be able to see what I am doing, correct?
<Amoz> StevenR, correct
<StevenX> thanks Amoz!
<StevenX> great news. ;-)
<StevenX> Now i can log into my gmail etc securely.
<Amoz> StevenR, gmail started using HTTPS long time ago
<Amoz> so gmail should be secure anyways.. quite
<asstreks> Greetings, I was here a second ago under the name zhuang.
<StevenX> Amoz, I overlooked that detail. Either way, better safe than sorry.
<Ho^Oh> StevenX: Gee, as if anyone can really snoop you, lol.
<StevenX> but thank you for putting my mind at ease.
<Ho^Oh> I heard people on your network line can even just descrypt your SSH anyway if they see the handshakes...
<asstreks> Upon installing slim and settlign it as my default display manager and then removing slims via sudo-apt-get remove slim, I'm now unable to reach my login screen, that would be nornmally shown with lightdm.
<StevenX> Ho^Oh, I don't know why they would want to, but why not just surf from my home PC anyway, through the NX server.
<asstreks> How can I get back to my login screen? I get stuck at the ubuntu stratup screen with the few dots, but nothing changes.
<zykotick9> asstreks: try "sudo service lightdm start"
<asstreks> where would I input that?
<Amoz> StevenR, via SSH you should be even safer ;)
<Amoz> asstreks, in a shell
<asstreks> how do I get to this shell?
<asstreks> or a shell at all
<Amoz> asstreks, you can get to a non graphical terminal ctrl+alt+f2 for example
<Amoz> but hold on
<zykotick9> asstreks: where are you right now?
<asstreks> Windows 7
<dokurnon>  I upgraded to kernel 3.2 with the ppa, but it broke my wifi.  I have bcm 4312 which is supported by b43 and wl.  anyone know a solution?
<Ho^Oh> StevenX: My point is that security is not an all or nothing thing.
<Amoz> if you do it, you should press ctrl+alt+f7 so get back to the graphical tty
<Ho^Oh> When theres a will, theres a way. :P
<asstreks> Ah I see. So ctrl+alt+f2, then ctrl+alt+f7, then sudo service lightdm start?
<zykotick9> asstreks: ya
<Amoz> asstreks, actually, f1-f6 should all do for a non GUI tty
<Amoz> and then f7 for the graphical tty
<xangua> dokurnon: use the kernel in the official repositories
<chown_> this windows switch at unity is quite good, but is there some application windows switcher? like if i have  6 firefox windows they would just show me all my ff windows?
<asstreks> f1-f6 (one of them), f7, then sudo service lightdm start?
<dokurnon> xangua: can I now downgrade the kernel?
<mongy> StevenX: rather than use an nx server to surf I would probably just use ssh -D 8888 to tunnel
<xangua> dokurnon: just select the previous kernel from grub or remove the ppa
<Chipzzz> chown_: cairo-dock
<Amoz> asstreks, no,ctrl+alt + f1 will put you in a shell
<xangua> !ppa-purge | dokurnon
<ubottu> dokurnon: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Amoz> asstreks, there, you can loigin
<Amoz> login*
<asstreks> How do I login? Is it the default lightdm ubuntu login screen?
<Amoz> asstreks, and when you're in, you write "sudo service lightdm start"
<dokurnon> xangua: thanks
<Amoz> asstreks, it will be a tty, a black screen prompting for your username
<haux> When I click links in Pidgin, they open up in Opera, even though Firefox is set as my default browser. Does anyone have any clue how to fix this? Links clicked in xchat, for example, do open in Firefox.
<aaas> anyone have any issues with slow samba speeds on 11.10?
<asstreks> okay, thanks.
<Amoz> hope it works out for him/her :)
<mongy> haux: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Mike9863> Amoz: It worked with the new user
<chown_> Chipzzz: is it hard to change unity for cairo-dock?
<zykotick9> haux: as a test run in terminal with an html file run "xdg-open foo.html" vs "gnome-open foo.html"
<mongy> haux: there is also a setting in pidgin to use whatever browser you want.
<bitboy> so i go into compizconfig and add workspaces but nothing happens, why would this happen?
<zykotick9> mongy: if that's true - that's what he should be using!  haux
<mikeey> Is it safe to remove all files in /var/log and /var/mail using find /var/log/* -mtime +5 -exec rm {} \;?
<haux> OH
<Chipzzz> chown_: nope, it installs on top of unity, although you can turn off the unity plug-in once it's installed if you like
<Amoz> Mike9863, new user?
<haux> Holy crap
<mongy> zykotick9: it came to me a bit late :)
<haux> I feel retarded.
<haux> I've never noticed that before.
<Mike9863> Amoz: I didn't have any other users. I created a new user and then set up the cron and it seems to have worked.
<zhuang> To the person who helped asstreks, a second ago, that is me and I thank you.
<chown_> Chipzzz: tyvm, i apreciate ur help
<mongy> bitboy: compizconfig, general options, desktop size
<haux> Although that update-alternatives thing looked useful too.
<haux> Well thank you!
<bitboy> i did that
<Chipzzz> chown_: glad to be of service :-)
<bitboy> it doesnt work
<mikeey> Is it safe to remove all files in /var/log and /var/mail?
<Amoz> zhuang, you're welcome
<mongy> bitboy: horizontal and vertical is what you need to change.
<Amoz> Mike9863, you're running ubuntu, aren't you?
<zhuang> Amoz, thank you kindly. Will I have to do this everytime I login now, or is there some way I can get lightdm to be the default?
<bitboy> mongy_ when i change that nothing happens, could there be come sort of compatability issue
<zhuang> Uhh, to start everytime I start ubuntu
<StevenX> mongy, I do not know how to create an SSH tunnel yet. I am working on understanding that (and iptables so that I can protect the server), but right now this is my best option until I get things under my belt.
<Chipzzz> chown_: b/t/w - use it in 'gnome mode' to get the effect you described in your request
<Amoz> zhuang, I don't know, what did you do before this?
<Mike9863> Amoz: Yes
<mongy> bitboy: super+s ?
<mongy> bitboy: does it show them ?
<Amoz> Mike9863, in that case you have a "normal" user (not root) after installation is finished, no?
<bitboy> no it doesnt
<bitboy> mongy:
<zhuang> http://ubuntu-lxde.wikidot.com/slim
<zhuang> Amoz, I followed the instructions there.
<Mike9863> Amoz: I'm not sure. I've always just used root
<chown_> Chipzzz: man, i just installed. It is amazing. A lot like osx enviroment. ill learn its features. I cant thank you enough
<Chipzzz> chown_: no problem... in case you missed my earlier b/t/w, use it in 'gnome mode' to get the effect you described in your original request
<Amoz> Mike9863, oh I see. is it okay to run it as the new user then?
<zhuang> I think after installing slim, I was taken to a menu when I could choose between slim and lightdm. Lightdm was previously highlighted, but then I chose slim.
<chown_> Chipzzz: what do u mean by gnome mode?
<chown_> Chipzzz: when i put my mouve over the dock app icon it shows me all windows
<Amoz> zhuang, are you using lxde as well?
<mongy> StevenX: you connect to your server with ssh -D 8888 username@ipaddress (port can be other than 8888) then you set your proxy in browser to use SOCKS and address is localhost and port 8888
<Danny_Joris> Hi, I have two ubuntu images on my mac. I both want to set network configuration in virtualbox to NAT and host-only. When I do that I get a certain ip address. When I want to ssh in into my vm I get a big warning, probably because the key is saved in known hosts for my 1st VM and I'm trying to access the same ip address, but with another vm running.
<Chipzzz> right click on the dock & configure it... you'll see a 'modes' option... in 'gnome mode' it offers a launcher icon & an icon for each instance next to it on the dock
<zhuang> I've only installed Ubuntu 11.10 through Wubi today. I don't recall installing anything named lxde.
<Mike9863> Amoz: I'll have to configure permissions but it should work out. Do you have any idea why cron would not be working with root though?
<Danny_Joris> how can I change the ip address of the second VM?
<Amoz> Mike9863, nope I have no idea actually
<chown_> Chipzzz: ty, i was looking for how to view its options, now i can get it done: ty
<Chipzzz> glad to help
<Amoz> zhuang, in that case you should probably not configure slim to start lxde
<guntbert> !enter | Danny_Joris
<ubottu> Danny_Joris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<StevenX> mongy, thanks, that seems simple enough. You do this through putty? I know how to use putty to connect to the ssh server, but I do not know where I would type in the "ssh -D>>>"
<zhuang> I've removed slim.
<Amoz> zhuang, ah
<zhuang> All i'm trying to do now is set it such that lightdm starts, so I won't have to login through
<guntbert> Danny_Joris: one way is to configure the IP addresses manually in the VMs
<zhuang> the nongraphical interface, then start lightdm there.
<mongy> StevenX: I seem to remember if you run putty from cmd line you do putty -ssh
<Amoz> zhuang, okay, you want to start lightdm automatically
<zhuang> yes
<mongy> StevenX: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=539067      < also.
<bitboy> should i reinstall my ubuntu, little things arent working like i cant scroll in xchat and when i add more workspaces nothing happens
<zhuang> Amoz, nvm.
<zhuang> I've figured itout.
<mongy> bitboy: is it using compiz?
<Amoz> zhuang, great
<Amoz> zhuang, what was it?
<zhuang> I've just installed gdm, which took me to a grey-purple screen, then selected lightdm, where slim was previously selected.
<bitboy> im not sure what you mean mongy:
<mongy> bitboy: are you sure it's not using unity 2d instead?
<zhuang> Would you know what this screen is?
<zhuang> It was in terminal.
<guntbert> bitboy: did you install xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Amoz> zhuang, probably some configuration thing
<zhuang> Thank you for your help.
<bitboy> i just installed 11.10 from the official download page.
<StevenX> mongy, thank you, I will look into that.
<Amoz> zhuang, you're welcome
<Danny_Joris> guntbert: I've been trying to set some manual settings in etc/network/interfaces, but it never seems to work well. Any tips? I might be googling the wrong thing
<bitboy> so im assuming im using the latest unity
<mongy> guntbert: he wanted to add more workspaces so I told him about ccsm and he says it doesn't change anything.  me wonders if unity2d is in use.
<bitboy> ill check on the xchat
<Danny_Joris> guntbert: would it be a 'static ip address' I need?
<StevenX> Ho^Oh, I understand that security is not all or nothing, and that in fact there is no such thing as "all secure," best we can do is make it as hard as possible to prevevent our security from being compromised.
<guntbert> mongy: no opinion from me on that - I was talking about the xchat complaint
<bitboy> no its the xchat for unity
<bpb_grinda> can anyone tell me how to completely remove a package ? apt-get remove and purge dont seem to work ?
<guntbert> Danny_Joris: yes, you can set that in network manager as well
<Chipzzz> bpb_grinda: sudo apt-get purge package-name
<Amoz> bpb_grinda, what package are you trying to remove?
<bpb_grinda> Amoz postfix
<guntbert> bpb_grinda: apt-get will never touch the "personal" config of a packager
<bpb_grinda> so how do i remove it completely so i can install it fresh ?
<bitboy> is there away to check to see if ubuntu installed properly? i did the md5checksum after the download and everything checked out right
<Chipzzz> bpb_grinda: you can delete it's config files in ~/.config
<Phosphate_> Anyone know how to get a command line openvas client on 11.0?
<bpb_grinda> Chipzzz where is .config ? in postfix dir ?
<guntbert> bpb_grinda: ~  is your home directory
<Chipzzz> bpb_grinda: in your home directory /home/yourusername/.config/packagename
<mongy> bitboy: pgrep -l compiz
<bpb_grinda> oh ok tnx
<Chipzzz> :-)
<guntbert> Chipzzz: although I wonder what postfix will store in ~ ...
<Pikkachu> does Ubuntu font support Unicode?
<Amoz> bpb_grinda, what makes you think it's not completely removed?
<Chipzzz> guntbert: good point... it's a good idea to check for files there too
<bpb_grinda> Amoz i can still see in dpgk selections and i can start it from /etc/init.d
<Jordan_U> Pikkachu: Yes, though I couldn't tell you specifically what glyphs / languages. I don't think any one font supports *all* unicode characters.
<Mike9863> Does anyone here have any idea as to why cron commands would not run under root?
<Amoz> bpb_grinda, and what do apt-get say if you try to purge it?
<aaas> anyone have any problems with samba speed on 11.10
<aaas> ?
<bitboy> so i turned my computer off and on and now adding spaces with compiz works. what would be the reason for gliches like that? my xchat still isnt fixed
<mongy> bitboy: what version ubuntu is this?
<bitboy> 11.10
<bpb_grinda> Amoz it asks to confirm and I press Y
<Chipzzz> Mike9863: what are the commands intended to do?
<Amoz> bpb_grinda, that means apt-get recognizes it as installed?
<bpb_grinda> Amoz yes
<mongy> bitboy: never heard of changes to workspaces not having affect toill relogin/restart.  what was your xchat issue again?
<Mike9863> Chipzzz: The commands run php files.
<bitboy> i believe i deleted a partition on my computer that had drivers and stuff from the toshiba manufacturer
<bitboy> does that only matter for windows
<Amoz> bpb_grinda, but what's the output from the apt-get purge  then?
<bitboy> on xchat i can scroll up and down on the username window, but not on the thread of conversation
<Amoz> bpb_grinda, apt-get begin the removal but what happens then?
<Chipzzz> Mike9863: you prolly have to run them as a web user... try writing them as commands that call the php files with curl
<guntbert> bpb_grinda: paste the output of       apt-cache policy postfix            please
<mikeey> Is logrotate automatically installed on Ubuntu server?
<mongy> bitboy: in preferences, what does the scrollback lines option says
<mikeey> And does it remove all the logs, and not just the ones that's specified in the default install?
<Igramul> hi, is it possible to transfer a long-running command from one terminal to another, e.g. from the ssh session to "screen"?
<Chipzzz> Mike9863: (http://url/of-the-php-file)
<guntbert> bitboy: once again: did you install xchat or xchat-gnome  (both are in the repositories)
<Amoz> Chipzzz, Mike9863 that shouldn't be needed
<Mike9863> Chipzzz: Why would they need to be run as the web user?
<bitboy> i installed xxchat gnome and it worked during the first few minutes
<Amoz> Mike9863, is php5-cli installed?
<bitboy> i mean not xchat gnome
<bitboy> just xchat
<mongy> bitboy: also, can you use scrollwheel on mouse if you have one?
<Amoz> Mike9863, does the command work if you run it in the terminal directly?
<Mike9863> Amoz: Yes
<mongy> I'm not familiar with xchat-gnome..
<bitboy> yes scroll on the mouse works mongy:
<itaylor57> Mike9863, is root the only user you have in your ubuntu?
<Mike9863> itaylor57: No
<Chipzzz> Mike9863: depending on what the commands do, it may require things that the server provides that will not be offered when run cli...
<Jordan_U> Igramul: Only if you start the command in a screen session. Why?
<bitboy> mongy the scrollback lines says 500
<Amoz> Mike9863, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3192193/ubuntu-system-crontab-works-but-root-crontab-does-not
<mongy> bitboy: guntbert is it that maybe xchat-gnome isn't working with overlay scrollbars properly?
<mongy> bitboy: wait, did you say regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
<bitboy> regular xchat
<Igramul> Jordan_U, I have "tar" extracting 450GB on a remote machine.
<bitboy> not xchat-gnome
<Chipzzz> Mike9863: it's a problem i remember from building Drupal sites... the init scripts don't run unless called by a web user
<guntbert> mongy: I only know  that xchat-gnome is a dumbed down version of xchat
<Igramul> Jordan_U, and I know not using screen in the first place was silly.
<mongy> guntbert: yeah, me too.
<Pikkachu> Jordan_U: would you tell me some codepoint that would work in latin-1 pt_BR?
<Guest18689> what is screen?
<bitboy> last time i installed ubuntu 11.10, it was weird on me too. like a lot of times to get things to work properly again i had to turn my computer on and off
<guntbert> !screen | Guest18689
<ubottu> Guest18689: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Igramul> Guest18689, it allows You to detach a terminal and reattach to it later.
<mongy> bitboy: do ls ~/.xchat2/scrollback/FreeNode
<mongy> bitboy: any files listed?
<MonkeyDust> Guest18689  byubo/screen is very practical, i use it extensively
<bitboy> before i do that ... geuss what? it just randomly started working
<bitboy> wtf
<Guest18689> what is the difference between screen and window maker?
<mongy> lol
<ericus> when installing ubuntu with full disk encryption; is the keyboard layout set before or after the partitioning part?
<MonkeyDust> screen is a terminal, window maker is a window manager, like gnome
<bitboy> mongy: do you have any idead why this stuff happens to me, im a huge advocate of open source software, yet this stuff hurts my case when people always see me running into all these gliches
<mongy> bitboy: no idea dude.  never seen anyone with either of those problems before
<ericus> i can no longer boot my encrypted system after a hard reset
<bitboy> damn
<Guest18689> the advantage of screen is what?
<Amoz> Guest18689, you can read text!
<gusg> Is there a tool that will let me compare two directories but ignore the file contents in the comparison? I haven't found this option in Meld or kdiff3
<mongy> bitboy: if you think there is a bad install then check your iso with md5sum or boot your install media and run disk verify
<MonkeyDust> Guest18689  it runs Terminal in the background, you can even logout, it still runs
<Tigerboy> Ubuntu 11.10 gosa and kolab in the repos are messed up-- bad installs and now impossible to uninstall
<MonkeyDust> Guest18689  so if you ssh to a remote pc, or you run irssi, byobu/screen is very handy
<Guest18689> thank you monkeydust. i will read more offline
<Amoz> Mike9863, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Jordan_U> gusg: This might do what you want: find | sort > file_list_1 && find | sort > file_list_2 && diff file_list_1 file_list2
<Amoz> Mike9863, look under Troubleshooting
<bluezone> is anyone else having these random sound issues? It's an issue that's been going on and off, it sounds like static that mimics the music playing in vlc
<gusg> Jordan_U: How should I generate those file lists?
<Pooky5> Hi guys, does anyone know, how install Unity 5 on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Tigerboy> pooky5: add this ppa-- ppa:unity-team/staging
<Pooky5> Tigerboy: It doesn't work, there is Unity 5.4 which is only for Ubuntu 12.10
<Tigerboy> pooky5: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/staging
<gusg> Jordan_U:  oh I see how you generate the file list
<Pooky5> Tigerboy: I already try this, bat it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> gusg: The command I gave wasn't really complete. Just a minute and I'll give a better description of what you'd actually need to do.
<Tigerboy> Pooky5: ok did you try dist-upgrade
<Amoz> Tigerboy, the oneiric packages are removed from the staging ppa it seems
<nirc> f
<Pooky5> Tigerboy: I did, it say there is no upgrade
<Amoz> Pooky5, Tigerboy http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-unity-5-0-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Amoz> you're all correct I believe
<Pooky5> hm, so where I can get correct version of Unity for ubuntu 11.10?
<Amoz> Pooky5, Tigerboy probably there was a build failure or something, just hold on for a few days and the packages should be available,
<lechevalier> lubuntu is very nice
<Amoz> but don't take my word for it
<Jordan_U> gusg: I'm a bit busy at the moment, if you can figure out what I was trying to say on your own please do. If not, I don't mind explaining further :)
<friday_> hi all
<dedicated1> I couldn't find a direct answer by googling but can Ubuntu see a Nikon Camera without problems and transfer the RAW files aswell as open these right off the bat? Or are programs like UFRaw required for that?
<Pooky5> Amoz: ok, I will wait few days
<Amoz> Pooky5, you might want to find the unity guys and see if that's the case really
<gusg> Jordan_U:  thanks. I get the command, but now I'd like to resolve the differences in the directories, but without actually caring about file contents. (I am syncing two music libraries)
<zhuang> Does anyone here use WMFS?
<friday_> miss u guys alot
<Chipzzz> nice 2 c u :-)
<friday_> Chipzzz,  me too
<friday_> bye
<friday_>  all of u
<Jordan_U> gusg: "find" with no other arguments prints all the files in the current directory (recursively) but the output is not sorted. "find | sort" sorts the output (we need the filenames sorted to compare them with diff). If you enter one of the directories you're comparing and run "find | sort > /tmp/dir_one_file_list.txt" you will get a sorted list of files from dir one (stored in /tmp/). If you then cd into the second directory and run "find | sort > ...
<Chipzzz> (*waves*)
<Jordan_U> ... /tmp/dir_two_file_list.txt" you'll get a similar file listing for the second dir. You can then run "diff /tmp/dir_one_file_list.txt /tmp/dir_two_file_list.txt" to see how those file lists differ.
<knubbze_> hi
<knubbze_> how would I disable my display?
<knubbze_> from terminal
<knubbze_> i.e. just turn it off
<Chipzzz> Jordan_U: why isn't he just rsyncing the two dirs?
<Jordan_U> Chipzzz: I don't know. That's a good point. (feel free to take over, I'm unfortunatly busy at the moment).
<Chipzzz> lol... i didn't want to interrupt and assumed he had a reason not to :-)
<zhuang> Does anyone here use WMFS with Ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> zhuang: looks like awesome a liitle
<joker2u> following these guidlines -> http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/nstwiki/index.php/Disk_Images#How_Do_I_Mount_A_Partition_From_A_Disk_Image.3F  my sfdisk  ->  http://pastebin.com/HdkUUcQy , calculate (1536000 * 1024)+(512*63)=1572896256  then do -> losetup -o 1572896256 /dev/loop0 /mnt/drive1/image.dd , then 'mount /dev/loop0/ /mnt/image1, I get ->  The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS ??  anyone know what I missed?
<Jordan_U> joker2u: It's much easier to use "sudo kpartx -a /path/to/file.img"
<joker2u> following these guidlines -> http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/nstwiki/index.php/Disk_Images#How_Do_I_Mount_A_Partition_From_A_Disk_Image.3F  my sfdisk  ->  http://pastebin.com/HdkUUcQy , calculate (1536000 * 1024)+(512*63)=1572896256  then do -> losetup -o 1572896256 /dev/loop0 /mnt/drive1/image.dd , then 'mount /dev/loop0/ /mnt/image1, I get ->  The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS ??  anyone know what I missed? it calculates the of
<joker2u> Jordan_U it calculates the offset?
<joker2u> Jordan_U appologies on the repost, still getting used to ununtu cli
<ironhalik> hmm, hows the upper right, cog menu called?
<ironhalik> or whats the applet/package name
<joker2u> Jordan_U because -> imageName.dd will do little good since there are 3 partitions inside the image.
<Jordan_U> joker2u: It automatically creates not only a loopback device like /dev/loop0, but also creates device nodes for the partitions in /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /dev/mapper/loop0p2 etc.
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: system menu, maybe. Or cog menu
<Chipzzz> ironhalik: "dash home"?
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: top right, not top left
<Jordan_U> joker2u: Then you can "sudo mount /dev/mapper/loop0p5 /mnt/"
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: thx, that will work :)
<Neptu> there is any way to look for the content of the package if i want to know which package contains vfork.h
<Chipzzz> good question
<trism> Neptu: apt-file
<Jordan_U> joker2u: Do you understand?
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: packages.ubuntu.com  has a search too
<ironhalik> Guys, would you say that missing hibernation entry in the cog button is a pm-utils issue of the applets? :>
<joker2u> Jordan_U kpartx is installed and ran the command. where are my mount points now, loop0-3 like magic?
<Jordan_U> joker2u: The device nodes (they are not mountpoints) are in /dev/mapper/.
<joker2u> Jordan_U only thing in /dev/mapper is a mapper/control
<Jordan_U> joker2u: What is the exact command you ran?
<Takyoji> Is there a way to lower the disk I/O priority for the whole system? On both my systems (Ubuntu and Fedora), I have complete system lockups that even kills sound daemons, drops all network connections, and likely doesn't even respond to interrupts from the Ethernet card, all solely in favor of freaking swapping memory back and forth from swap (even when the swappiness is set to 15, and there's 200MB free RAM!).
<Takyoji> On my laptop I've even had the whole system lockup, where you couldn't even move the cursor, just because of horrendously overprioritizing the disk I/O
<Takyoji> for 20 minutes
<joker2u> Jordan_U kpartx -a /mnt/drive1/dd-hack1-image-Ndd2-copy.dd
<humungulous> Takyoji: how much total RAM?
<trakinas> hi all. Im trying to boot into memtest, but nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: hold shift at boot
<Takyoji> like 700MB, in the case of my laptop (which would have 200MB available from allocating overtop disk caches and so on)
<Jordan_U> joker2u: Did that command give any output? You seem to have forgotten sudo.
<humungulous> Takyoji: and you produce this on a few different systems?
<Takyoji> yes, across distros even
<joker2u> Jordan_U nope, but no error either.
<trakinas> ActionParsnip, I can select Memtest on Grub`s menu, but it seems like it get stuck. No keyboard, no msg on screen. Just a cursor blinking and "Memtest+ v4.04" on top.
<Takyoji> which I assume is some issues with prioritization in the kernel
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: try the one on the liveCD
<humungulous> Takyoji: maybe its a disk issue
<joker2u> Jordan_U mo log activity either
<joker2u> no
<Takyoji> It's not the disk itself, I watch iotop whenever either system starts stalling just for disk activity (on request of the programs)
<humungulous> Takyoji: what mode you in with hdparm -i
<Takyoji> and I have a 2-disk RAID-1 on my desktop
<trakinas> ActionParsnip, tried the one within Lubuntu 11.04 on my pendrive, but no success. I dont have any iso availble to put into my pendrive.
<kieppie> hi all. I'm running lucid 10.04 LTS on my netbook & had to upgrade to kernel 3.0.n  to fix a power-management issue. not my broadcom BCM4312 wireless is not working & I'm at my wits-end. please help!
<Jordan_U> joker2u: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo kpartx -a -v /mnt/drive1/dd-hack1-image-Ndd2-copy.dd"?
<humungulous> Takyoji: i got nothing
<CFHowlett> kieppie   lets talk...
<joker2u> Jordan_U there is none??  :(
<const_antine> hi, question: how do i get a list of ip addressess of nodes currently connected to my network?
<Takyoji> One second
<const_antine> tried broadcasting ping, won't work
<humungulous> trakinas: something you can try is get 4.20 from memtest86+ official site, burn it and boot it, see if any different
<metasansana> pulse audio nice value is -11 if that a bad thing?
<muellisoft> const_antine: eh, what? Do you want "ifconfig -a" or "netstat"?
<humungulous> const_antine: do you care if its with a windows tool
<Takyoji> humungulous: http://paste.ubuntu.com/857192/
<const_antine> humungulous: must be ubuntu
<joker2u> Jordan_U lsof show nothing controling the file.
<humungulous> Takyoji: yep youre in udma6
<const_antine> muellisoft: no i dont mean list of hosts connected to my computer, i mean the network to which my host is connected to
<Muelli> const_antine: check ifconfig
#ubuntu 2012-02-26
<humungulous> const_antine: nmap can do it but i couldnt tell you the syntax offhand
<trakinas> humungulous, alright. will try that. in fact, I just want to test a pair of memories I bought today that look like they are deffected ones. random freezes and reboots on system. And that does not happen with my other two pairs.
<Chipzzz> const_antine: can you access the router's admin interface?
<humungulous> trakinas: report back
<Jordan_U> joker2u: Can you pastebin the output of "fdisk -lu /mnt/drive1/dd-hack1-image-Ndd2-copy.dd"?
<const_antine> Muelli: what for, ifconfig controls network interfaces on my host, not other people's hosts
<const_antine> Chipzzz: yes, but I'd rather not
<trakinas> humungulous, I will. I just wanted to be sure.
<const_antine> my sneakernet is busted
<joker2u> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/d4ZRWdXz
<Muelli> const_antine: it shows you "the networks you are connected to".
<humungulous> const_antine: http://nmap.org/book/zenmap-topology.html
<Chipzzz> const_antine: humungulous' suggestion of nmap is probably your best choice then
<dedicated1> any quick way of checking how much space all files are taking and how much space still if free on the harddrive? ty :)
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: df -h
<trakinas> gotta go. cheers all
<dedicated1> great ^^
<dedicated1> cheers
<Takyoji> humungulous: So should I lower the transfer mode, or something?
<const_antine> sweet, I'll look into nmap
<const_antine> thank you!
<Chipzzz> :-)
<humungulous> Takyoji: no it was just something i was checking but its fine
<Jordan_U> joker2u: That doesn't look right. What is the exact command you ran to give you that output?
<humungulous> Takyoji: i really dont know whats going on with your lag
<humungulous> Takyoji: add RAM, of course
<joker2u> Jordan_U fdisk -lu |pastebinit
<Takyoji> I'm a power user, but there should never be a reason for disk I/O to hold up an entire system.
<Jordan_U> joker2u: That's not what I asked you to run.
<humungulous> Takyoji: agreed. its definitely not right
<Jordan_U> joker2u: Can you pastebin the output of "fdisk -lu /mnt/drive1/dd-hack1-image-Ndd2-copy.dd" ?
<zacktu> i've just followed the instructions for booting in grub rescue mode -- all is well -- i've done a "sudo update-grub" and saw a list of my kernels -- do i need to do anything else before a restart?
<humungulous> !grub | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Takyoji> The program reliant on the disk activity should freeze, but not everything.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Yes.
<Muelli> Takyoji: FWIW I do have loads of problems when there is much disk i/o. That's not Ubuntu only. Seems to be a Linux problem.
<Takyoji> Linux problem, yes; since it's across distros especially
<humungulous> Takyoji: well, if you think of a system with too little ram hitting its commit ceiling, its going to bring the whole OS to its knees, not just one application
<l3dmushroom> hey i am trying to make a .vob into a iso as so I can burn to dvd for playback in a dvd player what app is good for this task?
<joker2u> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/1WJ3vPzj
<humungulous> Takyoji: but 700MB should be "enough"
<Takyoji> Shall I bug people with bug reports or something?
<Jordan_U> zacktu: update-grub just rewrites /boot/grub/grub.cfg. If you're getting a grub rescue shell then grub isn't even getting to the point where the grub.cfg is read.
<joker2u> Jordan_U it's these transparent screens messing with my eyes, I appologize.
<Takyoji> That's my point though, while there's the frantic swapping and I/O, it could be using 150-200MB that's being used by disk caches/buffers
<humungulous> what processes are thrashing
<Takyoji> It's usually kswapd (or however it's named), and then it's just completely sporadic between all applications
<humungulous> Takyoji: have you fsck
<Takyoji> Usually does such at boot
<humungulous> whats size of main memory and whats size of swap
<Jordan_U> joker2u: My guess would be that the problem is with "Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):"
<Jordan_U> joker2u: I think that means that something is wrong with the partition table, which is why kpartx doesn't understand it.
<Takyoji> 1.5GB swap
<joker2u> Jordan_U hmmmm, I have not touch anything on that drive. the image got pulled off that way. hmmm  reburn I guess.
<Takyoji> 400MB of swap used
<Muelli> Takyoji: LWN had a story on disk i/o performance recently: http://lwn.net/Articles/477352/
<Takyoji> 380MB of RAM available being used by disk caches/buffers
<joker2u> Jordan_U I saw that too but was not sure what to think. I will dd again.
<Jordan_U> joker2u: I doubt that dding again will give a different result.
<Takyoji> also, any reason or merit whatsoever for pretty much all distros having a swappiness of 70 or so by default?
<humungulous> bbl kids
<Chipzzz> cul
<Takyoji> Also, what does swappiness truly determine? Does swappiness of 15 mean that 85% of RAM is actually used, and 15% is for disk caches/buffers?
<joker2u> Jordan_U two weeks ago I dcfldd and image and it was perfect and I could mount it with losetup no problem. Unplugged the drive. A scan blew my puter to smithereenze, rebuilt everything and plug it in just to do another dd and now this.
<zacktu> Jordan_U: the community insructions for GRUB 2 say that the user "may need to reinstall GRUB 2 using sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" --- should i do that now?
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Yes. But you should also determine why you got to the rescue shell in the first place, to ensure that it doesn't happen again.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Did you do anything that you can think of that might have caused a probelm (like a partitioning change which might have changed partition numbers)?
<ubuking> hi, wanna know where to find info about fstype from drive on system ( mounted and unmounted ) in /sys .. in wich directory ??
<zacktu> Jordan_U: i had a partition that was being mounted w/ truecrypt and i deleted it -- didn't think that this would affect anything -- clearly i was wrong -- the next time i booted i got the grub rescue message
<ActionParsnip> ubuking: try:  sudo parted -l
<Jordan_U> zacktu: OK. Then just grub-install should be fine.
<ubuking> forgot to say, looking for user tricks ( )
<ubuking> for a script
<apache-tears> can I apt-get apache 2.4 ?
<zacktu> Jordan_U: Thanks very much  --- i'll get my list of installed packages before rebooting just to feel safer
<nicofs> I can't connect to the internet via my integrated mobile broadband because i am not asked to enter the pin. how can i unlock my sim?
<Jordan_U> zacktu: You're welcome.
<apache-tears> hi, can I apt-get apache 2.4?  I'm using LTS 10.04 ...
<ubuking> "lsblk -f "  should give me that info ... .but it need admin right too
<MaxHr_> Hello, recently installed lubunut and xfce alongside ubuntu, then decided to remove them, now the computer no longer finishes booting...
<MaxHr_> it gets stuck stopping and stopping anac(h)ronistic chron... how can I fix this, besides reinstalling?  I was able to get a seperate x session started manually, which I am using now
<DaniG2k> guys whats the ubuntu channel for 12.04?
<CFHowlett> !precise|danig2k
<ubottu> danig2k: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Daekdroom> !precise | DaniG2k
<ubottu> DaniG2k: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<PhateSudoStartX6> register startxphate666.667@hushmail.com
<ActionParsnip> !register | PhateSudoStartX6
<ubottu> PhateSudoStartX6: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nicofs> I can't connect to the internet via my integrated mobile broadband because i am not asked to enter the pin. how can i unlock my sim?
<zhuang> Does anyone use WMFS with Ubuntu 11.10
<Urchin> how do I get rid of framebuffer in 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549245
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/675039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675039 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager asks pin code numerous times on 3G cards while the code is in the nm config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<allu2> how can i exclude all hidden directories from find?
<ActionParsnip> allu2: pipe the result into:    grep -v '^.'
<ActionParsnip> hmm, may not work
<zhuang> Does anyone use the AWESOME window manager?
<zacktu> Jordan_U: i did a grub-install and it says it found /boot/grub and installed without errors -- then wants me to confirm about /dev/fd0 and /dev/hda -- anything to do here?
<jrib> zhuang: best to just ask your actual question
<bonesTdog> Question for the crowd. Which is lighter on CPU demands - PCBSD w/Fluxbox or Lubuntu? I have a AMD Athlon 1.67 w/1G memory.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: What is the exact command you ran, and what is the exact output?
<Guest32138> pcbsd works best with kde
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, thanks so far - this solves connecting... but if i don't want to connect to the internet via nm and just access the sim via something else (wammu) that won't help unless i connect to unlock and then disconnect... is there no way to "force the pin onto the sim"?
<allu2> ActionParsnip: hum, if i give tar list of files and give parametre --exclude=".*" would it exclude all the hidden directories from the list?
<bonesTdog> kde requires more CPU power though?
<ActionParsnip> allu2: try it
<allu2> ^^
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: not something I use dude, sorry
<Guest32138> yes, but pcbsd is new in the other window managers. kde allows more when installing from the ports collection.
<the-gibson> anyone know of a good all in one printer that is well supported in ubuntu?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, never mind, i'll ask the community...
<ActionParsnip> bonesTdog: fluxbox doesn't technically need a DE underneath. Lubuntu runs openbox and LXDE under
<nicofs> I want to send an SMS using wammu and my integrated 3g modem - but my sim is still locked. how can i unlock it with my pin?
<ActionParsnip> bonesTdog: install ubuntu minimal and then install fluxbox and it will be super light
<bonesTdog> OK thanks. I will give that a try. PCBSD still lags in response time and I am hoping to speed things up.
<banders> IRC-Hispano
<the-gibson> anyone?
<bonesTdog> Thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<ShermanBoyd> anyone using apache 2.4 on ubuntu 10.04 LTS? Can I use apt-get or do I need to compile it?
<Guest32138> perhaps. i tried the release candidates installing in the flashdrive. kde worked the best. in fact i am using the 8.2 version.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ShermanBoyd maybe there is a ppa there
<ubottu> ShermanBoyd maybe there is a ppa there: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Muelli> nicofs: well. the hackers approach is to open /dev/ttyUSB0 and enter your PIN using AT commands
<L3top> sherman apt-cache policy apache2
<L3top> nm follow their advice
<Urchin> ShermanBoyd: no, apache 2.2 is on 10.04
<l3dmushroom> I made a .vob from a app now i would like to make it into a iso as to burn to dvd what app would i need to do this
<nicofs> Muelli, how exactly do i "open" /dev/ttyACM0 (that's the device in my case)?
<Muelli> nicofs: you can use screen or minicom
<Tigerboy> I think I'm going to stick with aptitude with Ubuntu 11.10. So many package problems especially with the very newest GPU/CPU systems
<malkauns> why has my ctrl key stopped working?
<ShermanBoyd> thanks guys
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Did you see my question?
<nicofs> Muelli, why  is "unlock sim" not a part of nm? it's quite a basic function in my mind...
<Muelli> nicofs: it is. It works fine for me.
<nicofs> Muelli, where is it? i don't see it...
<grkblood> join #openvpc
<grkblood> join #openvpn
<kmicinski> This is possibly completely off topic, but is the fact that caps lock won't "stick" after a while a sw or hardware thing?
<FloodBot1> grkblood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muelli> nicofs: dunno. You might want to check your logs.
<nicofs> Muelli, logs of what exactly? me booting and not being asked to enter the pin...?
<Muelli> nicofs: networkmanager logs. Or better: modemmanager.
<Muelli> nicofs: in fact, I have an issue with ModemManager. It requires me to kill it and replug my USB dongle. So yeah, it's probably a bit buggy.
<Guest70110> Hi, how do I show the passphrase for an encrypted partition, please? (I have the password)
<nicofs> Even connecting to the internet doesn't work anymore...
<allu2> how i can exclude hidden folders with tar?
<DaZ> allu2: * omits hidden folders by default
<DaZ> dunno how exactly you're trying to tar it :x
<allu2> :S
<EMPHASISS> Hi, how do I show the passphrase for an encrypted partition, please? (I have the password) (I found out how for an encrypted *directory* OK)
<Muelli> allu2: well. it's a bit complicated and other tars behave differently than the GNU tar. You could try --exclude='.*'. But I'd probably go with smth like tar cf foo.tar $(find . | grep -v './.') or the like
<Chopsie> Hello, I am looking for chat assistance with a machine that cannot run Ubuntu.
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: "echo $yourpassword" will tell you your password...
<sparktheword> Hi, I was wondering were to go to see my system information(something like my computer in windows)
<Muelli> !info sysinfo | sparktheword
<ubottu> sparktheword: sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-6 (oneiric), package size 105 kB, installed size 388 kB
<ActionParsnip> sparktheword: what do you want to know?
<ActionParsnip> sparktheword: you can install lshw-gtk  and see your hardware....
<Tigerboy> Guest70110: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<sparktheword> alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> sparktheword: is that all you wanted?
<Tigerboy> Guest70110: when prompted just type your user password it will then show the passphrase
<sparktheword>  yeah for now thank you
<Chopsie> I've done a little bit of research, and I know I need drivers, but I need to know how to find the drivers I need. Could someone please help?
<ActionParsnip> Chopsie: drivers for what??
<Chopsie> An old PC.
<Chopsie> Network driver, in particular.
<ActionParsnip> Chopsie: ok what chip does it use?
<ActionParsnip> Chopsie: the network chip.....
<EMPHASISS> Tigerboy: that is for my home dir, what about a _partition_?
<Chopsie> ActionParsnip: That's the problem, I wasn't the one who built it. I am unaware of what chip. Let me look around and figure out if I can find the info I require via CMOS. Unless you could tell me how to boot into safe-mode (windows term, might cross over, dunno.)
<ActionParsnip> Chopsie: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you the chip
<Chopsie> I am unable to open the command prompt function.
<totle> I have been having these issues with antialiasing ever since unity came to light. I'm running an ATI card. Is this a know issue? I thought it was and I decided to wait but I'm still having this problem. Am I missing something? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Chopsie: press CTRL+ALT+T
<bluezone> i'm experiencing video tearing and when i enable ati's "tear free desktop" option, it only lags the film and makes it worse, any ideas?
<Chopsie> ActionParsnip: I recieve an error. I'll message it to you to cut down on spam.
<ActionParsnip> Chopsie: np
<EMPHASISS> Muelli: I can't make sense of "echo $yourpassword" ... $yourpassword or my password, or anything remotely like it, is not a bash variable.
<gogeta> bluezone: does not enabling it fix it
<_cb>  /msg NickServ identify <
<_cb>  /msg NickServ identify cali
<bluezone> gogeta, no, it makes the video lag an extreme amount if it's in fullscreen
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: well. sorry, but I can't make sense out of your question.
<allu2> didn't deja dup use to support encryption?
<gogeta> bluezone: it sounds like a conflict with the gl rendering
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: what is a "partition password"? on the block layer? i.e. dm-crypt?
<bluezone> gogeta, gl?
<gogeta> bluezone: yea those 3d effects are open gl and its also used to acell video
<bluezone> hmm so what do i do? xD
<gogeta> bluezone: ati has never played nice with desktop effects
<bluezone> lol
<gogeta> bluezone: try running compiz 2d see if the videos work
<EMPHASISS> Muelli: sorry - I want to show my passphrase for a mounted encrypted partition - built the system 8 months ago, have left my wife, and don't have access to my old paper folder where I wrote all these down. I have the password, (coz I can mount it) not the passphrase.
<gogeta> bluezone: sorry i ment unity 2d
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: I seriously don't understand your problem. What is the difference between a passphrase and a password and why do you have a problem at all? you can mount, no? So you're set...
<bluezone> gogeta, well right now i'm running gnome classic
<EMPHASISS> Muelli: password is like FredNurka, passphrase is like djdid83w7jhd88f8dsffdsud8f
<bluezone> gogeta, isn't it the same difference? i dont think there's any effects on classic
<gogeta> bluezone: ok then turn off desktop effects
<bluezone> hmk
<gogeta> bluezone: yea it has them
<allu2> does deja dup encrypt backups automaticly?
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: still doesn't make any sense to me. What do you want to achieve besides mounting your partition (which you haven't stated the technology you encrypted it with)?
<bluezone> gogeta, such a shame because i have a high end video card xD
<gogeta> bluezone: the card works fine and will do high end stuf
<gogeta> bluezone: its just that firegl conflicts with unitys gl and slows things down
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: what card is it?
<gogeta> bluezone: at least the newer cards for some reasion
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, one sec
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, for some reason it's not showing up in lspci lol
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: try:   sudo lshw -C display
<EMPHASISS> Muelli: coz my system had a hiccup & I couldn't mount the root partition coz I didn't have the passphrase - using 'rescue' from an installtion CD I couldn't mount it ... I then just tried a reboot, and the normal system came up OK, but it was a scary 20 minutes while I contemplated what to next.
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, it's  a radeon 6950 HD
<EMPHASISS> *do* next.
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: not bad, tried different players?
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: so you're set, no? I *think* I know what you want. Maybe you want to look up, how to backup a LUKS header. But then again, I still don't know, what technology you are using.
<bluezone> yeah
<bluezone> going to disable the effects
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions > Chopsie
<ubottu> Chopsie, please see my private message
<EMPHASISS> Muelli: I asked for an encrypted partition for /root when I built the system.  (/home I put into another partition - I've learnt about that, at least)
<bluezone> gogeta, okay i disaled all the effects in compiz but it's still very laggy with the tear free environment
<bluezone> disabled*
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: yeah, check whether you have a LUKS partition. I.e. with cryptsetup
<Muelli> EMPHASISS: if it is a LUKS partition, you can use cryptsetup to backup your header (I think).
<EMPHASISS> Muelli: OK thanks.
<zacktu> Jorday_U: Here's my grub install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/857238/plain/
<zacktu> Jordan_U: Here's my grub install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/857238/plain/
<bluezone> gogeta, ello? xD
<Isaac_> hello?
<zhuang_> anyone here use a tiling wm?
<Isaac_> how do I join coldfront IRC?
<Isaac_> how do I switch to the coldfront server
<ActionParsnip> zhuang_: openbox here
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: what client?
<Isaac_> xchat
<Jordan_U> zacktu: What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<Isaac_> ActionParsnip, its xchat
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: try:   /server irc.coldfront.net 
<WHAT_UP1> I'm trying to follow this guide to install windows from an iso without a disc. I'm getting an Unrecognized Command error when trying to do "find --set-root /bootmgr" in grub. I know this isn't a strictly ubuntu command, but does anyone have any idea what I should do? http://tinyurl.com/84gkkdh
<zacktu> Jordan_U: the output is: grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Jordan_U> zacktu: That's wrong. That's grub legacy.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<zacktu> Jordan_U: output now is grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Good.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"?
<exco> what do I do about : google-musicmanager-beta:i386 : Depends: xdg-utils:i386 (>= 1.0.2) but it is not installable
<exco> I have it installed in 1.1.0
<lnxslck> exco, where did you went to install that?
<technologov> what's next ? Ubuntu for iPhone ? :)
<technologov> (@_@)
<lnxslck> We're sorry. Google Music is currently only available in the United States
<lnxslck> crap
<BlackWeb> Hey I'm trying to find the package download site for ubuntu which I've found it before but does anyone know what the URL is
<exco> lnxslck, dpkg -i google-musicmanager-beta_current_i386.deb
<yrg> BlackWeb, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<lnxslck> exco, my google acounts aren't from US, so i cant dowload it
<exco> lnxslck, well just use a proxy in the united stats (1 time) and login to google music
<aaas> where is the nfs log file
<exco> lnxslck, if you want to use it ... that is
<BlackWeb> Thanks yrg exactly what i was looking for :)
<exco> so how do I go about an unmet dependency that is already met
<lnxslck> exco, just install xdg-utils
<exco> lnxslck, it is ... in version 1.1.0 (which is > 1.0.2 imho)
<yrg> you're welcome BlackWeb
<lnxslck> oh
<lnxslck> that's a different thing then
<lnxslck> exco, remove xdg-utils and install that particular version?
<zacktu> Jordan_U: outputs are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/857278/
<exco> lnxslck, can you tell me how I tell apt-get to install a different version?
<lotus-blade> I have multiple screens.  I have them set up as one desktop.  is it possible to set it up as desktop1 and desktop2 so that it is 2 screens on one login?
<covi> Hi guys. Why I can't 'sudo apt-get install haskell-platform' on my Ubuntu? The system is 10.04LTS.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: OK. Please run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" and then pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" again.
<lnxslck> exco, search the web for that particular package for ubuntu
<taza> What happens if I am logged in with a guest account and the power cuts?
<exco> lnxslck, that's from way back 10.04
<allu2> any way to get pass deja dup trying to be smarter then me with storage size problem?
<lnxslck> exco, well, don't think you have much of a choice
<lnxslck> unless you open an issue to google devs, and report that
<exco> lnxslck, moment of truth
<allu2> i have webdav with 50GB space, deja dup sees it as 13.7GB space wich is left on the / partition (webdav mounted in /media/
<allu2> deja dup says not enough storage when there should be more then enough
<zacktu> Jordan_U: new output is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/857282/
<exco> lnxslck, same error with 1.0.2
<TUX11> how do i map a network drive
<lnxslck> exco, maybe its broken google music manager
<ActionParsnip> TUX11: nautilus will do it
<allu2> TUX11: nautilus --> Files --> Connect to Server
<exco> lnxslck, maybe so ... do you mind giving it a try?
<lnxslck> exco, i can't download it
<lnxslck> exco, i'm not in the US
<TUX11> now its a shared drive off a modem
<allu2> lnxslck: whats the problem?
<lnxslck> allu2, i don't have a problem, exco does
<lnxslck> lol
<allu2> lol ^^
<allu2> exco: what is it?
<exco> wget http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-beta_current_i386.deb
<lnxslck> allu2, btw ubuntu only sees 2 GB when i have 4GB of ram... weird
<exco> allu2,  google-musicmanager-beta:i386 depends on xdg-utils (>= 1.0.2).
<narcas> I would like to participate in a project in python
<allu2> lnxslck: weird :S old motherboard? old bios? bad memory?
<lnxslck> exco, isn't there a source package?
<lnxslck> allu2, no. new laptop
<exco> lnxslck, don't think so
<allu2> let me see if i have music managed .deb somewhere..
<lnxslck> allu2, it shows the memory right in windows but not on ubuntu
<exco> allu2,  http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-beta_current_i386.deb
<lnxslck> exco, it installed just fine
<allu2> exco: i have music manager installed and working for a while now
<exco> darned ... so what could that be, lnxslck ?
<TUX11> guys how do i got about networking this drive, im bit of a newbie lol
<taza> What happens if I am logged in with a guest account and the power cuts?
<TUX11> its shared through the usb port of the modem
<allu2> TUX11: you know the protocol for the drive? Windows share? FTP? WebDav?
<lnxslck> exco, don't know, it installed fine on my laptop
<taza> Does the guest account just exist in a temp folder or a ramdisk so it's just gone or do I need to work to get rid of it?
<Jordan_U> zacktu: OK. That looks fine. But in the future remember that grub's boot sector should never be installed to a partition.
<|goofy|> taza: your computer will suffocate and go out.
<TUX11> errm should be windows share i thnk
<TUX11> or its called ready share
<taza> |goofy|: Trolling is super helpful, thank you.
<allu2> TUX11: you see in nautilus side panel "Browse network" try looking there
<exco> taza, what do you mean with "what happens"?
<taza> exco: As in will I have a ghost of a guest account hanging around my computer somewhere?
<taza> Or can I just do the fdisk you have to on a dirty mount and have everything be fine?
<taza> Err, fsck
<exco> taza, sorry, no idea
<Jordan_U> taza: It's created in /tmp/, which gets cleared every boot.
<taza> Jordan_U: Ah. Good to know. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> taza: You're welcome.
<|goofy|> :)
<taza> So, in this situation which just happened - boot normally, it runs fsck, everything's fine after that?
<TUX11> no it doesnt show up in local network
<Jordan_U> taza: Yes. Though most times power outages do not require an fsck since ext3/4 are journaled.
<TUX11> has the router given it an ip adress instead
<taza> (It WASN'T processing any files at the time. A kid decided to shut down the computer after he was done by pulling the power cord. Gets the job done I suppose...)
<zacktu> Jordan_U: I installed on sda and also on sda6 because i thought that i was being encouraged to do so by the conversion program --- will the installation on sda6 go away when i install 12.04?
<exco> ok - so other question: bug in carl9170 - what package do I file it against?
<taza> Oh, right, had an another question
<taza> Any way to force freshly created guest accounts to have compositing turned off or a different language than the systemwide one?
<taza> (Running Xubuntu, it's slightly relevant here.)
<Jordan_U> zacktu: You didn't read carefully. It said to install to all *drives*, and specifically mentioned that you probably don't want to install to any partition.
<zacktu> Jordan_U: i must be more careful -- so i'm gonna reboot and cross my fingers -- thank you for all your help
<taza> I have a situation where the systemwide language is the one I use... but any guest user would want a different one. As it is now I have an user account for those guests I delete and remake as necessary.
<exco> other question: how do I find out why my pc will stop booting during usplash sometimes?
<Jordan_U> zacktu: That said, you don't need to worry about the setting to install grub's boot sector to sda6 as the install in the mbr (sda) will basically override (actually ignore and not use) the one in the partition.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: You're welcome.
<zacktu> Jordan_U: okay -- again thanks and thanks again
<zacktu> bye
<taza> It'll still be on sda6 though. It sometimes comes in handy actually.
<ActionParsnip> taza: you could mark the file as not executable by all
<TUX11> grrr i think i need some serious help
<taza> ActionParsnip: Uh, I think you either misread or mispointed something.
<TUX11> i do apologise linux is a learning curve for me
<ActionParsnip> taza: then set the group ownership of compiz to a new group with the people you want to have compiz access
<taza> Ah. Yeah, I'm looking for less of a kludge.
<ActionParsnip> taza: then only users in the group or root can use compiz (and therefore get effects)
<taza> Xubuntu compositing uses compiz? I don't need compositing at all, and it's actually a bit of a strain on my graphics hardware.
<ActionParsnip> taza: its how you control whom can do, with groups
<taza> ActionParsnip: I don't have any need to not allow guest users compositing, I just want it turned off for the slight speed boost.
<ActionParsnip> taza: no xubuntu default doesn't use compositing, but users will be able to switch compositing on
<taza> ActionParsnip: You are wrong.
<taza> Basically I want fresh guest accounts to be born with a few different settings from default, is the larger thing.
<moes> Booting live cd of lubuntu...on high end computer logo and system specs are correct ....Onlow end coputer
<ActionParsnip> taza: xfwin4 doesn't do compositing...
<Chopsie> Hellu, #ubuntu. I am in dire need of assistance with initial booting my computer into Ubuntu.
<taza> ActionParsnip: Xubuntu has some kind of option called "compositing" which enables transparency and such.
<ActionParsnip> taza: you could replace xfwin4 with openbox, it will be light
<moes> the logo is the purple uubuntu and the system specs are ubuntu..Why??
<taza> Oh god stop.
<taza> Replacing the window manager and figuring out how to get the guest accounts to respect that is, well, first of all a kludge and second of all less suited and third of all a huge amount of work.
<moes> Booting live cd of lubuntu...on high end computer logo and system specs are correct ....On low end computer the logo is the purple ubuntu and the system specs are ubuntu..Why??
<wolfmitchell> killall -HUP xinetd is not working...
<ActionParsnip> taza: "less suited" in what way?
<wolfmitchell> Nvm.
<wolfmitchell> Had to exit then re-enter Bash
<taza> ActionParsnip: As in the users in question are already used to xfwm, and reteaching them Openbox would be a lot of work for a minor problem.
<ActionParsnip> taza: you can switch the WM and the panel at the bottom will still run, so the user interface will be the same
<h4ckm3> I have a macbook that I can't get to boot from the kubuntu live disc, it is the 32bit, I already have puppylinux installed on the macbook with grub4dos.
<kieppie> anone able/willing to help me with a frustrating broadcom driver issue, please? mine for broken on my lucid 10.04 LTS when I upgraded to kernel 3, and I've managed to load the b43 driver at last. in wicd I can pick up the networks, but it throws a "bad password" error (which is total BS), & in dmesg can see it authenticating OK but then "denied association (code=12)"
<ActionParsnip> h4ckm3: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<h4ckm3> I want to manually add the neccessary fil;es from the kubuntu installation disc and then manually update the menu.lst so that I can get it to boot from kubuntu\
<taza> ActionParsnip: Still a giant amount of work for questionable gain. I could fork Xubuntu and make one with the settings I want, too, but I'm not going to do that, either.
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: kernel 3 isn't suitable for Lucid
<h4ckm3> where can I go to find how and which files I need to copy out of the iso
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: we don't support kernels which are not from the official repos
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: I had o install it, because power-management went completely FUBAR on 2.6.x kernel
<h4ckm3> or perhaps could I boot the iso directly from grub4dos?
<h4ckm3> okay then ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: its not supported here
<h4ckm3> yes
<h4ckm3> I also tried other ubuntu iso's
<h4ckm3> the macbook is the problem i suspect
<h4ckm3> the same discs boot fine on other computers as well as the iso in a vm
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: not sure it's a kernel issue, as such, but a wireless/networking one - damn broadcom drivers & all
<ActionParsnip> h4ckm3: menu.lst hasn't been  used for ages dude
<h4ckm3> we use it a lot for puppylinux
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: doesit work in the official Lucid kernel?
<h4ckm3> just because it's eassy to configure
<kieppie> it did, but in the 2.6 kernel (bcmwl-kernel-source), other stuff stopped working, like power-management - I've nearly damaged my netbook because it kept running/turning on in my bag.
<kieppie> I've been forced to use the b43 driver on kernel 3.
<h4ckm3> I can even just install grub2 in the partition with ubuntu and point grub4dos to grub2
<steve84> hi i am new to linux and i am having a minor issue i am running ubuntu 12.04 alpha 2 and i am missing the wifi setting on the main desktop top panel how do i get it back?
<CFHowlett> !precise|steve84
<ubottu> steve84: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: if it works i the official kernel but not in the 3.x kernel. Then its a kernel issue. You have used a kernel not intended for your release, its not from the official repos, so its not supported here
<kieppie> so atm it seems, for a "stable", LTS OS, I have a choice of wireless+boiling netbook or power-management+cable-only
<ActionParsnip> steve84: if you are new to Ubuntu, why are you using pre-release OS with bugs and glitches?
<urfr332gO> h4ckm3, out of pure curiosity grub4dos?
<kieppie> I'll run with the 2.6 kernel, but what about power?
<h4ckm3> puppylinux comes with grub4dos in an easy to configure gui tool
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: you could install Oneiric and get the kernel and you will be supported.
<saeth> i have a question .. i have tried updating my system logged in as a root user using apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade. I have pulled all the updates but the newest kernal image wont install. ive tried rebooting and doing the same process over with no sucess then apt-get purge the linux image and repulling and apt-get install still with no luck. any help on this would be appricated.
<h4ckm3> it's just very simple to configure and use to boot different linux distros off a usb or w/e
<kieppie> this is my work-machine, so I want to keep with the "stable" in LTS
<urfr332gO> h4ckm3, grub 2 will cover most.
<steve84> ActionParsnip i had given my laptop to a friend to work on it as windows was not working well and he thought linux would be better im just still learing how to use it
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: Precise is in Alpha and out in April. You could upgrade LTS to LTS and get 3,2 kernel
<administrator> Hello?
<administrator> Anyone here?
<Guest60559> Hello?
<kieppie> running precise on a desktop machine atm - far from stable or usable, sorry.
<Guest60559> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> Guest60559: nobody at all
<Guest60559> Ah.
<Guest60559> I see.
<jrib> kieppie: all ubuntu releases are stable by definition
<h4ckm3> or if there are any other caveats
<Guest60559> Is this the type of place I would go to ask a question?
<jrib> Guest60559: yes, just ask
<urfr332gO> Guest60559, using a guest makes it hard to tab your nic it has to be completely typed out and anybody here is not correct post your question.
<totesmuhgoats> it is always much nicer to sit in this room than the other room
<saeth> here are the crash report and error i have recieved  when working on this. Crash :  http://pastebin.com/L6iJF9jj Error: http://pastebin.com/tZynKniY
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: ok - so if I downgrade to 2.6, how to resolve the power-management issue? I've read up, filed, bugs, etc, and the general consensus is to use the 3.x kernel.....
<totesmuhgoats> wrong channel, sorry
<Guest60559> I've installed Java, and A certain program that usually connects to a server on another operating system. But on ubuntu it doesn't work i get the error "Error cannot connect to server"
<Guest60559> What do?
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: you are free to use whatever kernel you want but if its from a PPA, we cannot support it here
<ActionParsnip> Guest60559: can you ping the server?
<kieppie>  jrib: by definition, yes, but in reality, no. I've not seen a stable system of a stable release until x.x.1 is out
<Guest60559> Yes I can ping the server.
<jrib> kieppie: stable just means the packages aren't changing
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: it's not from the PPA
<Guest60559> But, It just doesn't connect on ubuntu.I have the correct network drivers and Graphics drivers to run the program.
<jrib> kieppie: anyway, why don't you use 11.10?  It has a 3.0 kernel
<kieppie> jrib: sticking with LTS on my work/production systems. on "casual" systems I don't mind
<jrib> kieppie: but why?  Why are you preferring LTS (especially, since you have issues on it)?
<smagic39> hi all
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: where did you get the kernel from if not a  PPA?
<smagic39> Waiting for sound system to respond
<kieppie> jrib: stability.... I'd rather make use of a Ubuntu LTS than switch to Debian. Cutting-edge is fine for non-critical systems, but I need stability on systems that I rely on. I've had too many weird changes happen on non-LTS
<smagic39> help me :
<smagic39> Waiting for sound system to respond
<smagic39> i am using Ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> kieppie: as I've said, 11.10 is a stable release (all ubuntu releases are)
<ActionParsnip> smagic39: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: `apt-get install linux-image-3`<tab><tab>
<urfr332gO> !help > smagic39
<ubottu> smagic39, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> can you pastebin the output of:   apt-cache policy linux-image-3*       thanks
<smagic39> thanks so mck <ActionParsnip>
<smagic39> i trying to do that
<kieppie> jrib: I'd accept you position that the packages' composition does not change (new apps, etc), but I've experienced plenty of critical bugs in those releases - much more than in the LTSs
<smagic39> glad to see <ActionParnsnip>
<jrib> kieppie: so which ones affect you on 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> smagic39: np man
<ActionParsnip> smagic39: upload to the server and a red URL will be made, what is it
<smagic39> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=47ec06cef4d5b9ed806733b835e039cdc7bd44e3
<ActionParsnip> smagic39: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa;  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds, reboot to test. Maveric is EOL in April this year (no more updates and no support)
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/agdTz19Y
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: its the backport repo then
<somethinginteres> tried to install Debian base system, GRUB failed to install on /dev/sda. No logs accessible to know why. I had to install LILO and that booted my into an "(inframs)" prompt. Any ideas?
<JoeR1> I have Xubuntu and I installed Nautilus and now I would like to make it the default file manager, how would I do this?
<yrg> applications > settings > preferred applications, j4q8
<PsiKloPx> screwing around with things I shouldn't have...installed  gconf-edito compizconfig-settings-manager
<yrg> JoeR1, rather
<jesse_w> What grammar should I use in /etc/modules if I want a module insmoded when boot?
<JoeR1> Thank you yrg, I feel foolish now - that answer seems so obvious
<kieppie> jrib: other than arbitrary idiosyncratic changes to the interface (tried Unity, dislike it ATM)? Can't say now, since my old machine that ran that OS is fried. But why on earth, on an LTS, would power-management stop working & it's not being addressed? Was working, now it's not..... not exactly stable.
<PsiKloPx> turned on a couple of the windows animations which apparently turned unity off...now when I boot into Ubuntu there isn't any menus or toolbars, can't do anything. Had to chance UI to
<urfr332gO> PsiKloPx, it is not the installs but how you used them I suspect
<PsiKloPx> Gnome to get this far
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: could be
<PsiKloPx> how do I turn them off and get back to Unity
<jerz> Has anyone tried getting an nForce 630i/7100 chipset to work in Ubuntu 11 64-bit. It just seems to lock up and I can't get the ethernet port to work. I went to both ASUS' and nVidia's site nad there's nothing I can find about video or etheernet support.
<urfr332gO> PsiKloPx, you can do a reset in compiz.
<saeth> Can someone help me work out the issue im having please ?
<PsiKloPx> how do I get to compiz...sorry, long time windows user but new to linux
<PsiKloPx> wait, think I found it.
<cjohnston> saeth: just explain your issue/ask your question.. if someone is around who can help you, they will
<Strav> Hi. Anyone experienced in maintaining a raid5 array?
<jrib> kieppie: I don't know why power management would stop working or how it's being addressed.  Bug tracker is probably the best place to find that out.  As far as issues with unity, use whatever interface you want on 11.10
<saeth> i have a question .. i have tried updating my system logged in as a root user using apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade. I have pulled all the updates but the newest kernal image wont install. ive tried rebooting and doing the same process over with no sucess then apt-get purge the linux image and repulling and apt-get install still with no luck. any help on this would be appricated.
<saeth> here are the crash report and error i have recieved  when working on this. Crash :  http://pastebin.com/L6iJF9jj Error: http://pastebin.com/tZynKniY
<cjohnston> saeth: are you on 12.04 then?
<Strav> (I have some general question on the general good practices to prevent data corruption)
<urfr332gO> PsiKloPx, you may just need to logout and back in or reboot to get some functions back but here is a link. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<jrib> saeth: check that everything is in order with update-grub?
<saeth> cjohnston, no ... its a specialty distro built on top of ubuntu however i am unsure if the issue is something that would be specific to the distro or just a generic pebcak error
<saeth> jrib, update-grub runs fine however it does not pull the new image due to it not actually being installed .
<virtu> Hi... i need some volunteer to test a web conference at anymeeting right now
<urfr332gO> PsiKloPx, ctrl-alt-t should bring up a terminal.
<virtu> I am from Brazil and we are on 1st International Bicicly Meeting
<Ian_Moone> How do I change the audio output to a USB headset?
<SirGuy787> I closed the Folders
<SirGuy787> In FileViewer, or whatever its called
<SirGuy787> How do i reopen the Folder's path?
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, repeat and rinse .
<PsiKloPx> I'm in Gnome right now...gonna log out and try your suggestions...be back
<saeth> Any help would be appricated.
<Strav> Ian_Moone: if you have plugged in your usb headset, it should show up in sound-settings/hardware ... just select it to make it the default output
<SirGuy787> Repeat and rinse?
<SirGuy787> What type of a suggestion is that?
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, repeat what you did in the first place to get to the folders, without you actually name them it is a bit difficult to help.
<Ian_Moone> How?
<Ian_Moone> there is no apply button.
<Ian_Moone> Never mind
<Ian_Moone> I just changed the wrong setting.
<SirGuy787> I dont remember what i did to FileViewer
<jerz> Has anyone tried getting an nForce 630i/7100 chipset to work in Ubuntu 11 64-bit. It just seems to lock up and I can't get the ethernet port to work. I went to both ASUS' and nVidia's site and there's nothing I can find about video or ethernet support.
<SirGuy787> On the left was a Tree displaying the folder path to where i was, but now there isnt. Any help?
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, without folder names and fileviewer or whatever its called it is a guessing game. :)
<Strav> Ian_Moone: just select it and press test speakers (it's been a long time I haven't tried a second audio output in ubuntu but my guess is that once selected, you don't need to apply, it'll remain the default while it's connected)
<virtu> http://www.anymeeting.com/WebConference/default.aspx?ip_ek=BNRIOMAISVINTE1
<urfr332gO> !pm > SirGuy787 I don't do PM
<ubottu> SirGuy787, please see my private message
<virtu> please... just need to check if it works on linux
<virtu> we are from porto alegre and are using open source for all main stream on First International Bycicle Forum
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, If I could be more helpful I would be the key to the IRC is details, if you can. :)
<SirGuy787> Scroll left, click Home Folder. That was what i did to open FileViewer. I had a tree view of the folders up to the folder I was in, but somehow, i closed it. I cannot figure out how to reopen it. Any help?
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, what was the folder?
<urfr332gO> name
<SirGuy787> Home Folder, but the tree view isnt there for ANY folder
<SirGuy787> err
<SirGuy787> ./
<PsiKloPx> urfr332gO - Looks like resetting Unity worked...thanks!
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, so what were you actually trying to do that might help.
<SirGuy787> I want to get my Tree View back
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, what release and desktop?
<Ernesto_> HI
<Ernesto_> hello
<SirGuy787> 11.04
<Ernesto_> i need help!
<Ernesto_> any body here?
<Ben64> about 1408 people
<somethinginteres> how long does it normally take for VLC to get from unstable to testing?
<Ernesto_> How to transfer files from Ubuntu to Windows 7 via LAN Cable?
<urfr332gO> SirGuy787, try this wiki it gives instructions for a tree view. https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-views.html
<Strav> Ernesto_: without a router, I don't think you can do it without fiddling with your ethernet cable.
<tensorpudding> Ernesto_, share folder, then browse shared folder on network places
<tensorpudding> first you have to connect the cable between both machines and configure it to use a link-local connection
<tensorpudding> also it assumes that one or both NIC's involved are auto-sensing, or the cable is a crossover cable
<Ernesto_> I am just beginner. Help me how please. I am having a lan cable only. NOt a cross over calbe
<Ben64> Ernesto_: then you need a router or a switch
<tensorpudding> Ernesto_, it will work if you know at least one NIC is auto-sensing
<Strav> Ernesto_: once you have the cable sorted out, look for something like this http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wingnut2626l> I have ubuntu 10.04 with oracle virtual box installed.  How can i share files between my host Os and my virtual machine (Windows XP)?
<tensorpudding> Ernesto_, sharing a folder in the Files program by right clicking, going to Sharing Options and configuring it as needed is the first step
<tensorpudding> this is in Ubuntu
<Ernesto_> I have Modem..
<tensorpudding> it should then appear in windows 7's network places, in theory
<Ernesto_> <tensorpudding>  but it didnt appear
<tensorpudding> did you make sure that the connection worked?
<tensorpudding> did you configure it to do a link-local connection, and did it give you an IP address?
<Ernesto_> I dont know how to check it
<Ben64> Ernesto_: you need a crossover cable, or two network cables and a hub, switch, or router
<urfr332gO> wingnut2626l, you need to add a shred file.
<urfr332gO> shared
<Ernesto_> explain link-local connection?
<cjohnston> I'm having an issue restoring stuff from the Trash that was deleted by accident.. When I click a file and click restore file, I get "There was an error moving the file into /path/to/file because the file or directory doesn't exist"   The file exists in the Trash, and I have confirmed that the directory still exists. Any idea why I can't move the files back to where they belong?
<tensorpudding> Ernesto_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address
<wingnut2626l> i tried that but i didnt work.  Perhaps i wasnt doing it properly
<Strav> Ernesto_: I think Ben64 is right, and you can quite easily modify a regular ethernet cable to create a crossover one.
<Ernesto_> Strav, And how's that?
<tensorpudding> very short story, it's just associates each computer with a random IP in a certain subblock
<Ernesto_> @Strav how is that?
<Ben64> its not very easy to modify without the proper tools
<Strav> Ernesto_: http://www.littlewhitedog.com/content-8.html
<tensorpudding> you can't modify an ethernet cable that way without a cable stripper, a crimper and a lot of know-how
<tensorpudding> it's entirely possible that it's unnecessary
<Ernesto_> this mess started when i tried to install ubuntu 11.10 using Wubi in windows 7, then it modified the mbr, i tried to fix it using recovery cd in windows 7 and deleted the windows 7 partition accidently. Now i cant even install windows since all the partitions are dynamic for god's sake.. :(
<tensorpudding> Ernesto_, in ubuntu, under the networks, does it show that the wired connection is up?
<Strav> tensorpudding: from what I remember, I managed to do it only with a simple knife and some tape. Of course it was a throw-away solution but it worked.
<urfr332gO> wingnut2626l, right now I have nothing in my virtual box so I can't acces the edit but it is the edit of the nachine, and having a file in te host to point to.
<urfr332gO> machine*
<Ernesto_> currently iam using ubuntu from live cd
<Strav> oh... but I think I scrapped two cables for that ;)
<wingnut2626l> HELLO ALL FROM NEW CASTLE, DE USA!!!
<Ben64> Ernesto_: then what are you trying to do
<urfr332gO> wingnut2626l, couple of ways to do it really since your host is windows this channel may not be your best help try ##windows, or #vbox
<jesse_w> Using my compiled kernel ,I cant switch to console through Ctrl+Alt+Fx,just a black screen  come out,any suggestions?
<Ernesto_> the problem is, i need to unplug the inter net connection to connect with the friends' laptop which have windows 7 and that disconnect us.. So i need full procedures to fix this issue
<tensorpudding> Ernesto_, there is an option in 11.10 to select the type of connection, and link-local will be on the list
<wingnut2626l> my host is ubuntu
<wingnut2626l> the guest OS is windows
<Ben64> Ernesto_: no, what is your goal?
<Ernesto_> how to mention someone in this IRC ?
<sohn> mention?
<Ernesto_> Ben64, how to mentiion you?
<tensorpudding> Ernesto_, we don't know if it's going to work
<Ben64> Ernesto_: just like that
<urfr332gO> wingnut2626l, cool it is a sort of figure it out sistuation really virtualbox has lots of links investigate them and try #vbox.
<Ernesto_> Ben64: Let me try
<Ernesto_> no it didnt work you see
<Ben64> it did work...
<Ernesto_> i see red characters when i am replied. how to do that to others
<Ernesto_> God twitter was easier
<tensorpudding> you are doing that to others
<Ben64> you just type your name
<tensorpudding> you can't see it
<tensorpudding> but they can
<Ben64> your = their
<Ben64> like this... tensorpudding
<Ernesto_> oh.. I see {i cant see}
<tensorpudding> yes, that thing that Ben64 sent me was red
<tensorpudding> anyway, if it requires you to lose internet to try it it's not going to work
<Ernesto_> ok.. i am very new to ubuntu and irc as well so dont get angry with me..
<Ernesto_> there are lot of conversation going on here.. how can we chat in another window? like DM in twitter?
<Ben64> Ernesto_: just try to explain the problem you're having, theres probably a better solution than making a crossover cable
<NyLes> ok, i have a problem with ubuntu not recognizing my sound card (aplay -l) so i tried linuxmint9, they have the same issue.. after clicking the volume icont, i received a prompt saying; GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStremer packages maybe missing. It may also be a permissions problem. so can anyone tell me how will i do that permission thing with ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> can you not connect this ubuntu machine without the cable?
<tensorpudding> is there no wifi?
<Strav> Ernesto_: try to precisely describe what you wish to achieve.
<Ernesto_> My Ubuntu  in Sony VAIO not supporting wifi..
<tensorpudding> yes there's no obvious reason why you need to do this
<Ernesto_> strav i need to copy the files in my hard drive via lan cable to my friends windows 7 laptop
<Ben64> Ernesto_: why
<Ernesto_> Ben64 because i cant install os in my laptop so i need to secure files before i delete the entire disk (cant delete specific C: partition using windows cmd promt)
<Ben64> Ernesto_: can't install which os?
<Ernesto_> Ben64 I cant install Windows 7 again in my laptop any more.. It says all disk partitions are dynamic
<Ernesto_> Ben64 I wish i had a 1 TB Portable Hard drive :P
<urfr332gO> Ernesto_, did you get dynamic by having to many primary partitions?
<Strav> Ernesto_: do you have access to a desktop computer? (if you don't have an external storage, the fastest way to do what would be to take out your hd, and plug it on the desktop's motherboard)
<Ernesto_> urfr332g0 Yes, i made 5 partitions including the 100 MB System Reserved shit'
<Ernesto_> Strav, no desktop pc!
<Ben64> this seems more like a windows issue, not an ubuntu one
<urfr332gO> Ernesto_, bummer I always mention this to people dual booting, many don't know these limitations.
<tensorpudding> why can't you boot windows
<tensorpudding> and copy the files over windows
<Strav> Ernesto_: if you have a partition you can put all your important data on, then there's no problem. Just be caraful on what you're going to format during the install.
<Ernesto_> tensorpudding i deleted the Windows 7 partition and MBR accidently
<tensorpudding> wait
<tensorpudding> so where are the files you want to back up
<Strav> Ernesto_: (I mean: if you have an EXTRA partition)
<Ernesto_> Strav, the problem is, i can see different partitions in Windows 7 Repair Command Prompt using DVD, but GParted in Ubuntu Live 11.10 only shows 298 GB disk not the seperate 3 partitons i have.. Yet i can access these by mounting.
<Ernesto_> tensorpudding My files are still in the partitions, i can mount in ubuntu and share using sharing options, but they're not visible in GParted.
<Strav> if they do are partition, gparted should display them... I wonder why you can't see them
<Ernesto_> Strav, I wonder the same.. But the cmd prompt using Windows Dvd shows them.. both in LIST PARTITION & LIST VOLUME command
<fulcan> Can someone help me fix this?  http://pastebin.com/B3jHk2Ds
<Ernesto_> Ok guys.. Its time to me for going  for an exam today.. KIndly @Mention me on twitter if you think you can help.. I am in twitter @iAmTheErnesto
<Ernesto_> or mail me bala8vijay@gmail.com
<JoeR1> HMM, I just apt-got pyneighborhood and it does not want to start, any advice?
<fulcan> Can someone help me fix this?  http://pastebin.com/B3jHk2Ds I tried to just carve a partition out with dd, but just get junk on the screen.
<bonhoeffer> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but apt-get install git doesn't install -- what are my next steps?
<Strav> bonhoeffer: git-core?
<bonhoeffer> got it -- sorry
<bonhoeffer> Strav, how, in general would i search package names to avoid a repeat of a question like this
<bonhoeffer> other than google?
<urfr332gO> joe75, older link may be helpful. http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/06/05/network-browsing-with-pyneighborhood-in-xubuntu-jaunty/
<Strav> bonhoeffer: apt-cache search packagename (it also takes regex)
<bonhoeffer> nice -- thanks
<Strav> or, apt-get install synaptic and enjoy (unless you're on a headless server)
<bonhoeffer> anyway -- i'll build from source -- but git-core is necessary as far as i can tell
<bonhoeffer> Strav, what should i do to make sure i'm generally up to date (on 10.04 at least)
<bonhoeffer> sudo apt-get update or similar?
<Strav> sudo apt-get update (just to update the package list)
<Strav> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Strav> there's man apt-get that does wonders too.
<lqgr00ve> how would i go about resolving all the required dependancies for a particular package and then bundling them for installation on another machine?
<zymic> how to remove Real-time sunlight wallpaper
<Strav> lqgr00ve: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<urfr332gO> zymic, did you get it from here. ppa:realtime.sunlight.wallpaper/rsw
<bonhoeffer> Strav, you are very, helpful thanks
<bonhoeffer> thanks for the man -- reference -- should have hit that first
<lqgr00ve> Strav: thank you.
<Strav> bonhoeffer: man man is where to start ;)
<bonhoeffer> Strav, ! agreed
<urfr332gO> zymic, if the ppa is correct look up ppa purge on the net.
<fulcan> Can someone help me fix this?  http://pastebin.com/B3jHk2Ds I tried to just carve a partition out with dd, but just get junk on the screen?
<bsmith093> while everyone's still paying attention to this conversation, my 1.5tb backup drive fell off a table, boom, click of death. it was mostly backed up tv shows, but theres enough on it that i cant easily replace, that is actually mine, that i was actually considering paying the insane recovery costs
<Strav> bsmith093: try to open your case and plug the drive in a desktop... perhaps it's just something in the case that's broken.
<bsmith093> i did, no joy... clicks from inside the dribve itslef
<Strav> bsmith093: then all my condolences
<urfr332gO> bsmith093, have you tried ##hardware this is ubuntu support. :)
<bsmith093> ah thanks
<Strav> bsmith093: would be nice if hds allowed a magnetic disk transplant somehow.
<urfr332gO> bsmith093, good luck that is a bummer.
<rayden_> where can i get mysql path dyrectory?
<Strav> rayden_: hidden in var
<fulcan> rayden_ my.cf
<rayden_> Please enter MySQL binaries directory (no trailing slash):
<Strav> rayden: sudo updatedb and then locate mysql will tell you enough
<bsmith093> Strav: yes it really would :D
<rayden_> Strav, fulcan ty
<Strav> rayden_: /usr/bin/mysql should be the place for the binaries
<Strav> rayden_: your dbs will be in vars though.
<Strav> (/var/lib/mysql)
<Etherael> FYI, if you have the latest binary AMD drivers to get around openCL bugs installed and you install all updates on a fresh install of oneiric, even without fglrx debs on the system, it will totally break your system.
<Etherael> I had to force reinstall the amd binary drivers to fix it.
<Chopsie> My system has an Nvidia 600 series video card. I am booted with disk. I entered nouveau.blacklist=1 in the boot options, and booted from disk. In order to access internet, I need wireless to function. At System Settings > Network > Wireless, I see that Firmware is missing. What can I do to get my wireless to work?
<rayden_> Strav, dont work
<rayden_> i just instal xamp
<Strav> rayden_: what do you mean? oh... well sorry, try: /usr/sbin/mysqld (the server itself)
<fulcan> Can someone help me fix this?  http://pastebin.com/B3jHk2Ds I tried to just carve a partition out with dd, but just get junk on the screen?
<CFHowlett> fulcan   dd?  y u no gparted?
<rayden_> Strav, The data you entered is invalid. Please verify and try again.
<MrKeuner> hello, anybody using ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 on Lucid? I am wondering how stable that ppa and gnome3 are on lucid?
<Strav> rayden_: what's exactly the question you are asked?
<Guest99435> leaving?
<fulcan> CFHowlett gparted will fix images?
<CFHowlett> fulcan   ah. not that I know of - strictly for partitioning hdd's.
<mister_m> how can I invert all my colors in gnome 3+
<trism> MrKeuner: that ppa only supports oneiric+ (plus some old builds for natty)
<rayden_> Strav, We were unable to find MySQL binaries on your path .. where to locate mysql binaries
<Strav> mister_m: compiz has a plugin for this
<Strav> (ccsm is risky though)
<MrKeuner> trism, oh ok thanks
<urfr332gO> Strav, gnome 3 runs with mutter not compiz  mister_m
<mister_m> Strav: well I am fibbing a little, I am using linux mint
<Strav> urfr332gO: you can't replace the wm with compiz? (wasn't aware of that for gnome3)
<rayden_> can someone look on one error into xamp instalation ?
<urfr332gO> Strav, compiz is used in fedora foe effects in mint I have no idea and mint is not supported here mister_m
<Strav> rayden_: try /usr/bin/ or /usr/sbin/
<mister_m> urfr332gO: Yes I realize that, unfortunately #gnome is asleep
<urfr332gO> mister_m, it against channel policy for us to help you, not a personal thing here. :)
<MrKeuner> mister_m, try irc.gnome.org, s #gnome
<mister_m> MrKeuner: will do
<fulcan> Can someone help me fix this?  http://pastebin.com/B3jHk2Ds I tried to just carve a partition out with dd, but just get junk on the screen? I need a gparted tool for images, does this exist?
<urfr332gO> fulcan, you were carving for a ntfs right?
<rayden_> Strav, look  Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.7... /////  XAMPP: Starting MySQL...  /////   XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!    /////     XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...     /////     XAMPP for Linux started.
<rayden_> root@ubuntu:
<hydrox24> rayden_: what you've done so far is fine, but please be aware that any more output than that and you will need to use a pastebin
<fulcan> urfr332gO yes sir!
<Strav> rayden_: try: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start what does it says?
<rayden_> hydrox24, sry
<hydrox24> rayden_: no, that's cool, just making sure you were aware :)
<urfr332gO> fulcan, you might try ##linux this may be a non ubuntu thing or at least the help may be spase, justa heads up really.
<rayden_> Strav, The data you entered is invalid. Please verify and try again.
<fulcan> urfr332gO kk
<rayden_> hydrox24, :P
<Strav> rayden_: so you cannot manually start the mysql server?
<rayden_> Strav,  i am begginer... if u tell me i can
<jiltdil> chanel for virtual box please
<Strav> well, try: apt-get install mysql-cluster-server-5.1 --reinstall (we'll make sure you have it installed)
<CFHowlett> jiltdil   #vbox
<jiltdil> CFHowlett, thanks a lot :)
<lotus-blade> how do I make a mbr?  sudo lilo -M /dev/sdb mbr no longer works for me and ms-sys not in resp.
<lotus-blade> is this done with grub now?
<Strav> lotus-blade: I would think so
<Strav> lotus-blade: grub2 (major diff)
<Etherael> does oneiric have some kind of hardcoded max 4 virtual spaces thing going on?
<Etherael> no matter what I do I seem unable to raise it above that
<Strav> Etherael: this is defined in compiz
<brianp1992> join/ #xubuntu
<Strav> Etherael: install compiz settings manager (but be careful with what options you change)
<Etherael> Strav: Yep, I can set up to 4 spaces, anything else is ignored.
<Strav> Etherael: last time I checked it worked, let me try again
<urfr332gO> lotus-blade, what OS's do you have?
<Strav> Etherael: ah, yea you have to set the vertical/horizontal size to match.
<Etherael> Strav: That's what I'm doing, I set 7 horizontal desktops
<lotus-blade> I am trying to make a bootable usb stick drive for win 7.  I use ubuntu 11.10
<Strav> Etherael: I have Horizontal virtual size = 5, vertical virtual size = 1,  number of desktop = 5, everything is fine.
<lotus-blade> comp installing to has bad cd drive.
<lotus-blade> got to make bootable usb stick
<urfr332gO> lotus-blade, just make a ntfs put a bootflag on the partition and exstrct the ISO to it with the file manager and you will have a bootable W7 usb the boot flag is the key here.
<lotus-blade> so cfdisk will do it all then
<jayvee> anyone know why in ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso the Rock Ridge boot image doesn't match up with isolinux/isolinux.bin any more?
<urfr332gO> lotus-blade, never used that but if it does in the end what I just described go for it.
<mi3> Hi people!
<brianp1992> hey
<Etherael> Strav: Hmmm.. interesting, now I can set 5, but not 7 (which is my normal)
<Etherael> does 7 work for you?
<lotus-blade> thnx
<mi3> I install fortune-mod, to display fortune cookies in the terminal, can you suggest how do I make them start every time automatically in the terminal?
<mi3> sorry *installed
<Strav> Etherael: yes it works with h = 7, v = 1, nb = 7
<urfr332gO> lotus-blade, here is link commonly given in the channel as well. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<erik32533> whats the future flash player
<Etherael> setting to 7 for me just leaves 5.
<erik32533> now that adobe is dropping linux
<Etherael> h 7 v 1 nd 7
<urfr332gO> lotus-blade, little different but it helps to have a few tools to pull from.
<Strav> Etherael: try reloading compiz (it gets screwed easily)
<Strav> erik32533: google chrome
<brianp1992> version/
<Strav> (google maintain their own flash player embedded in chrome)
<mi3> ??
<erik32533> what about gnash an lightspark
<asstreks> I recently removed all my login managers. How do I log into the default UNITY interface?
<Etherael> Strav: Restarting compiz = only 2 desktops
<brianp1992> search "flash" in the package manager
<zenon> Greetings earthlings
<asstreks> I've gotten as  far as ctraltF4
<Strav> Etherael: haha
<Etherael> Strav: But when I messed with the settings again in ccsm, it went back up to five.
<Etherael> :/
<urfr332gO> asstreks, how did you remove them?
<asstreks> sudo apt-get remove
<Strav> erik32533: never tried them, they're the free/clean alternatives but flash sucks anyways. There's no long term future for those unless they implement html5 canvas or something.
<urfr332gO> asstreks, sudo apt-get remove what?
<erik32533> i assume gnash  is not very good
<asstreks> i did it so i could be taken to xinitrc (am I using this right?) defaulty, so I could get into wmfs.
<zenon> cool
<asstreks> sudo apt-get remove gdm
<mi3> I installed fortune-mod to display fortune cookies in the terminal, can you suggest how do I make them start every time automatically in the terminal?
<asstreks> sudo apt-get remove lightdm
<Etherael> Strav: Are you using cube switcher or some other switcher?
<erik32533> can unity be remove ubuntu
<urfr332gO> asstreks, use the recovery get to a cli and reinstall them if you want unity
<xangua> !nounity | erik32533
<ubottu> erik32533: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Strav> Etherael: nope, just the plain wall.
<Strav> (ubuntu 11.10)
<asstreks> tsk ahhhhh
<asstreks> tbh I don't really want unity
<asstreks> I want wmfs. But I didn't configure it before i removed lightdm and gdm, so I'd just like to get into something that would allow me to configure it
<urfr332gO> asstreks, then don't post stuff like this "I recently removed all my login managers. How do I log into the default UNITY interface?"
<zenon> I found Xfce the other day =)
<Etherael> Strav: could you possibly dpkg -S on the .so file for the wall plugin and tell me what package contains it? I don't even have it in my compiz setup (which is custom because I wanted to get rid of the broken compiz grid plugin in default)
<asstreks> I just suggested Unity as a example...my bad
<erik32533> one desktop i like is lxde
<urfr332gO> asstreks, you want a headless setup?
<urfr332gO> no X
<asstreks> I want to be able to configure wmfs. Right now it's default and I'm pretty sure most of the default hotkeys don't allow me to configure it...
<zenon> what distro comes with lxde?
<asstreks> TOday is my first linux day, I don;t know what that is.
<Strav> Etherael: if there could only be a proper grid in compiz, it would be soo sweet.
<xangua> zenon: lubuntu
<Strav> Etherael: let me find the -so
<erik32533> goto package an install search for lxde
<zenon> cheers, thought so
<erik32533> package manager
<Etherael> Strav: I fixed it if you want the package, assuming you mean the way oneiric broke the 1/3 2/3 1/2 thing that used to work in natty and below
<zenon> I need to figure out networking with xfce
<Etherael> Strav: http://quicksilver.umbralservices.com/eric/fixed_grid_oneiric.tar.bz2
<zenon> not ditching u just yet
<Ady> Please enter MySQL binaries directory (no trailing slash):      (can someone help me to with these? i duno what to tipe in)
<Boo> Hello
<Strav> Etherael: what I meant is a full blown tiling manager (no only splitting on the vertical) but I think grid has been able to do this at some point.
<erik32533> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LXDE_desktop_full.png
<erik32533> its very light weight
<Strav> Etherael: I get: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *./libwall.so*.
<Strav>  
<Etherael> Strav: grid splits into 8 sectors.
<Strav> Etherael: hmmm. then I'll take a look :)
<Etherael> Strav: It used to be that the way it worked was consistently you press a hotkey and the current window is alloc'd to a proportional area of that sector (eg, top right = half of top right of the screen) and then you press it again and it either grows or shrinks into the next sector ) (top right again = 1/3 top right)
<Etherael> Strav: They broke it in oneiric to make it more consistent (no idea what that means but that's the official word) and now it works exactly like that, except for left and right allocations *ONLY* go to half the screen
<Etherael> you can't have any other proportions
<asstreks> ufr332g0, how would I get to a recovery?
<Emi--> I've just download kubuntu iso image and burned it on a cd, but each time it tries to install it says " An error occured. Invalid Argument. For more information, please see the log file: c:\users\toshiba\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev421.log "
<Etherael> so you can't have a browser window with 2/3rd of screen + term window in top right and messenger window in bottom right with 1/3rd.
<Emi--> Though Ive used the same cd on a different machine and it works well, any help pls ?
<Strav> Etherael: consistent now means: we wish to reach dumb users so we'll ONLY provide a set of defaults that only dumb users will appreciate - evolution is just a myth.
<urfr332gO> asstreks, second line in the grub menu.
<Emi--> urfr332gO - Strav can u guys help me out pls?
<asstreks> WHat is that?
<Etherael> Strav: Have you ever heard of a dumb user that bothers with a tiling window manager plugin? That's kinda crazy sounding to me.
<asstreks> Is this grub menu a guide?
<urfr332gO> asstreks, or any kernel set
<Strav> Etherael: my installed version for compiz is: 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6.1
<asstreks> urfr332gO, I still don't understand.
<urfr332gO> Emi--, sure don't install a wubi.
<Strav> Etherael: but try disabling that grid plugin of yours and see if the virtual desktops increases properly
<asstreks> no, I did install through wubi.
<urfr332gO> asstreks, are you seeing a grub menu?
<asstreks> i'm in windows 7 right now.
<Emi--> urfr332gO, i tried booting it from the cd, it got stuck lol
<asstreks> i don't what one looks like.
<Etherael> Strav: I installed main plugins and got the wall thing and just intalled my fixed custom grid binary over the top of it and all is good now, well, at least I can see the plugins, trying toa ctually get the virtual desktops to work is another issue, but that's what I'm doing now.
<Emi--> it works well on other machines
<urfr332gO> Emi--, I know nothing about wubi really.
<Emi--> urfr332gO well, how can I install it without wubi
<asstreks> Thank you urfr332gO
<Strav> Etherael: I was only pointing out the new trend in ubuntu of restricting the set of configs so that it'll match a general use-case while not caring at all for the advanced (unity panel's position is a good example at that)
<urfr332gO> Emi--, you would boot the cd, makes sure the cd is good, check the md5sum, and make sure it was burnt as a image at a slow speed.
<Emi--> whats md5sum?
<Emi--> any recommended speed?
<urfr332gO> !md5sum | Emi--
<ubottu> Emi--: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Strav> Etherael: what I was suggesting is just: disable a maximum of plugins to make sure they don't interfere witht the virtual desktop/wall behavior.
<Emi--> Okay thanks :)
<urfr332gO> Emi--, slowest possible speed and as a image.
<Etherael> Strav: Yep, I get it, tried it, no joy.
<Etherael> in fact the wall plugin is limiting me to four desktops again.
<Etherael> interesting when I restarted compiz it auto aligned my virtual desktops in 2x2 formation.
<Etherael> despite the 7x1x7 config in ccsm.
<Emi--> urfr332gO am confused, how can I get the iso image on a cd without wubi?
<Emi--> Once i burn it on a cd it has wubi automatically
<Strav> Etherael: reset to defaults?
<Etherael> Strav: I think that's what it might be doing, it's like there's a hardcoded 2x2 layout that you can't change.
<urfr332gO> Emi--, you want to be aware of the limitations of primary partitions on a single HD as well only 4 max or 3 with a extended, that would hold a logical type partition for ubuntu and swap.
<Etherael> Strav: and yeah, I agree, I think oneiric is a complete disaster.
<Etherael> I'm pretty disgusted with it.
<mi3> can I delete and place my own fortune cookies?
<Strav> Etherael: well these are the defaults. What do you have as the config backend? (I'm using the gconf backend)
<Emi--> urfr332gO I reached the select partion, and then I selected sd5 and set it to ext2, and then waited for like 5 mins, nothing happened..
<urfr332gO> Emi--, ext2?
<brianp1992> oneric was too much for me try xubuntu
<Etherael> Strav: I am using XFCE now since natty,w hereas I used to use gnome2- classic
<Etherael> I don't know if that has anything to do with it.
<Etherael> I have not used xfce before
<Emi--> the installation type
<Etherael> I just hate unity.
<Emi--> where it says fat32 or 16 or ntfs..
<Emi--> I googled and got that ext2 is the best for linux
<brianp1992> im runnung ext4
<Random833> how do you switch between windows in a single app?
<urfr332gO> Emi--,do you have your windows set up bacled up with a image you can reload if you mess up?
<Random833> also, 1987 called, it wants its mac multitasking model back
<urfr332gO> backed*
<Emi--> urfr332gO yeah
<Strav> Etherael: well I actually like unity for a lot of reasons but I just don't like this trend of oversimplification. There's really no difficulties in adding an advanced config panel somewhere. Perhaps they wish to start on a clean slate to properly handle the bugs added complexity would introduce but I fear this is not the case.
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to chmod 755 (only directories)
<urfr332gO> Emi--, cool it sounds like you may want to read up on dual booting a bit to be honest. The windows set up on many OEM installs covers 4 primary partitions.
<Emi--> erm.. no idea what that means lol
<Emi--> ill try installing ubuntu, am trying with kubuntu now
<jiltdil> Emi--,  Actually ext2 is used for small size partition .we generally use this filesystem for /boot partition. And ext4 or ext3 is better for large partitons .
<Emi--> i couldnt see any ext4 or 3..
<Strav> Anyways, gotta go. There's a fine wine and a good movie waiting for me. cya all.
<urfr332gO> Emi--, to be honest sisnce you don't understand what I just posted makes me worry look at this site.  http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/index.html
<jiltdil> Emi--,  scrool to drop down menu you will see
<Etherael> Strav: I can't think of any justification for the grid thing, it's expressly messing around in a piece of the system that nobody but a poweruser will ever even see, why do that to make the UX for newbies any different at all? doesn't make sense.
<Emi--> ok thanks urfr332gO and jiltdil
<Aerosonic> is hdparm installed on ubuntu by default?
<jiltdil> Emi--, Anytime :)
<Aerosonic> Is it included in the reps?
<Etherael> Strav: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820/comments/15 <-- official explanation "consistency and to avoid confusion".. What? Normal users will never even know about that change.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Confirmed]
<urfr332gO> !info hdparm
<ubottu> hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.37-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 89 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Etherael> and it's confusing and inconsistent to have it behave differently for 2 out of 8 corner cases.
<Aerosonic> Perfect.
<urfr332gO> Etherael, ^^^
<urfr332gO> Aerosonic, ^^^^ sorry Etherael
<urfr332gO> Aerosonic, you see the bot info?
<Strav> Etherael: they (benevolent dictator mr. Shuttlworth) basically gave the same reason for the unity panel's position, despit countless users begging for the ability to configure the position. (actually, there's a non-official plugin that's been released for that)
<Aerosonic> urfr332gO: Yes.
<Aerosonic> urfr332gO: Thanks.
<Etherael> Strav: That at least I can almost sorta kind understand though, users do actually see that, they will actually notice which side it's on, it may be a stupid side, but if it must be consistent, that's at least internally logically coherent.
<urfr332gO> Strav, lol benevolent from a colonial imperial format it means a whole other thang.
<Etherael> This particular change is like coating the roads with a thin layer of putty to improve traction and then insisting that it's for consistency when people with a good sense of traction complain about it.
<urfr332gO> Aerosonic, no problem hope that helps.:)
<Etherael> normal drivers will not even notice your thin layer of putty
<Etherael> laboured analogy.
<Etherael> but it's just weird.
<Etherael> I'd love to hear a non ridiculous explanation.
<urfr332gO> Etherael, how about if you don't like it find a OS you do.
<Etherael> urfr332gO: Why would I do that? I just fixed it.
<jiltdil> !info 12.04
<ubottu> Package 12.04 does not exist in oneiric
<Etherael> urfr332gO: Just because I can fix it, doesn't mean it ought to have been broken, though.
<urfr332gO> Etherael, cool.
<Strav> Etherael: I'm all for consistency, this is what defaults are for; but then, you have no reason restricting the options unless as I said, you wish to gradually manage the options you offer, precisely to offer well tested and stable options (which is not even the case in all the latest 3 releases of ubuntu)
<urfr332gO> jiltdil, #ubuntu+1 for that
<urfr332gO> Etherael, you tweaked compiz right?
<Etherael> Strav: Yeah, that particular plugin doesn't even have any options aside from what you want to set your hotkeys to, so nothing was changed in terms of options, it's just weird.
<Etherael> urfr332gO: I recompiled grid from upstream where it isn't broken.
<Etherael> and then just blew away the broken version with the unbroken version.
<urfr332gO> Etherael, outb of the release your running right.
<Etherael> urfr332gO: Yeah out of oneiric.
<Etherael> and I posted my fix to the bug tracker in case anyone else wanted it.
<urfr332gO> Etherael, if you had left it alone it would not have broken. When you customize it your complaints are moot basically.
<Etherael> urfr332gO: You're not listening. It's broken on purpose, they did that, they admitted that they did it, and they said it was for consistency and to reduce confusion.
<Etherael> urfr332gO: It's a completely ridiculous explanation and the ticket is full of people saying so.
<Strav> urfr332gO: you're preaching for linux fragmentation. Alternatives are good but some things require a common and cohesive effort - and the opinions of the people involved in those projects should be taken in account.
<urfr332gO> lol
<fulcan> error = /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /pentest/forensics/testdisk/linux/: No such file or directory    right after I emerge it and no bin can be found to launch it???
<Strav> anyways, I'm out. see ya
<Etherael> What's up with ssh key passphrases now asking every single time they're used on a shell rather than using the ssh agent?
<JadedJacob> How can I disable certain devices in ubuntu?
<JadedJacob> sound, LAN, firewire, etc
<soreau> JadedJacob: The sure fire way is to find out what kernel module is driving the device and unload it
<fulcan> error = /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /pentest/forensics/testdisk/linux/: No such file or directory    right after I emerge it and no bin can be found to launch it???
<JadedJacob> I want to save power on my laptop :)
<urfr332gO> fulcan, you running backtrack?
<soreau> JadedJacob: The general consensus is that the graphics device and monitor use the most power. Power consumption largely depends on how your graphics driver handles the task
<fulcan> urfr332gO I meant to say apt-get
<fulcan> urfr332gO yes
<pbandj> I accidentally moved my downloads folder while i access my machine via ftp. I think it dragged to a hidden folder. I tried using reguar search to locate it with no luck. Is there a command i can use in terminal to locate it?  Or locate a file within it?   Thanks
<soreau> JadedJacob: Depending on what you use your laptop for and what graphic hardware you have, there are a variety of things you can do to save power
<urfr332gO> fulcan, we can't really help with that distro, there are a number of channels for them though.
<ignoredthoughts> Does anyone know any good computer programming or comp science irc channels?
<Fuego> hello
<ignoredthoughts> bonjour
<ignoredthoughts> hola
<ignoredthoughts> hi
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, you can serach or get a list of channels if that helps
<ignoredthoughts> urfr how?
<urfr332gO> search*
<ignoredthoughts> rather what's the command?
<soreau> ignoredthoughts: There is ##programming and generally, ##<language>
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, I don't know the freenode commands, but what IRC app are you running?
<ignoredthoughts> i just hit up java
<ignoredthoughts> Xchat
<ignoredthoughts> thanks for the ##programming one
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, right click the post part of the gui then server then list
<ignoredthoughts> does anyone know the keyboard shortcut to switch between chats for Xchat?
<urfr332gO> list of channels
<Fuego> i disabled gui and hide grub. during bootup, i cant see services that are being loaded since it has somewhat coloer violet or something coverinf the screen. i can only see the console prompt after the service had been started.
<ignoredthoughts> is there a terminal version of IRC?
<Fuego> is that a gpu issue since i have a GT430 ?
<gopi> !can anyone tell how to run hosts on virtual machine in a ubuntu server?
<ubottu> gopi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gopi> can anyone tell how to run hosts on virtual machine in a ubuntu server?
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, is there a type command for list of channels?
<pbandj> Any ideas on how i can find where my download folder went?   I think it might be in a hidden dir. I tried locate file_name. And find ~/ -iname 'some file' but the both returned nothing
<ignoredthoughts> and is there any actual terminal IRC programs
<ignoredthoughts> ???
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, there is but I don't know it but if you google list channels freenode you will get it I would think.
<ignoredthoughts> urfr332gO, bonus and many thank you
<urfr332gO> ignoredthoughts, no problem.
<pbandj> Hmm ok locate Downloads says its in /home/ubuntu/downloads but i do not see it there
<gopi> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<gopi> @whoami
<urfr332gO> pbandj, what are you trying to do?
<pbandj> Im trying to find where the folder went. I accidentally dragged it somewhere
<pbandj> Urfr332gO
<gopi> !hello
<urfr332gO> pbandj, you running without X
<danny> hey i just install lubuntu on a friends computer install went fine and everything worked then i updated his computer and his internet doesnt conect anymore (he useing direct eathernet conection
<pbandj> I have x urfr332gO but regualr find returned nothing
<ignoredthoughts> Danny
<Salinas-MG> buenas noches
<flavio> ola todos
<ignoredthoughts> are you using a wireless connection?
<danny> ignoredthoughts, no direct conection
<Salinas-MG> puedes me ayudar com el problema
<urfr332gO> pbandj, I just use the search in home generally, not sure really.
<Salinas-MG> hablas espanõl
<ignoredthoughts> danny; can you open /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ignoredthoughts> and tell me what the true or false value is?
<urfr332gO> !es | Salinas-MG
<ubottu> Salinas-MG: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ignoredthoughts> for [ifupdown]
<ignoredthoughts> ?
<Salinas-MG> gracias
<ignoredthoughts> and what Lubuntu build?
<urfr332gO> Salinas-MG, no problem. :)
<danny> ignoredthoughts, yes can u give me the code or tell me how to open it i am a linux noob myself but i know how to install but it is 11.10
<ignoredthoughts> open the terminal
<JadedJacob> Can disable modules on a livecd?
<pbandj> Anyone else know of a way i can find this downloads folder?
<JadedJacob> my notebook is running a geforce4 2go
<zykotick9> i
<urfr332gO> pbandj, it is in home
<urfr332gO> and Downloads
<starn> hello i am in need of assistance i need a program like easybcd for linux.  i just got a computer for $40 from a friend and the bootmgr is messed up it can boot via usb i am actually on it right now.  so does anyone know a program like easybcd for linux that is free?
<urfr332gO> starn, there is not one what is the OS's?
<urfr332gO> are*
<starn> easybcd supports setting up windows bootloader to support multiple system including linux which i use on my main machine.. i need away to fix the windows bootloader while using linux for this machine.
<urfr332gO> starn,  if you identify the OS's we might jst be able to fix it.
<urfr332gO> just
<starn> windows vista 64 bit is installed on the machine
<starn> the boot manager is broken
<starn> i am on linux via usb
<urfr332gO> starn, if that is all use the ##windows channel they will be your best help
<starn> but i am in linux
<starn> i want to use linux to fix the bootloader
<urfr332gO> starn, or install u8buntu and let grub do the boot.
<starn> for windows will not boot
<yakko> starn: that's why we don't use windows at all
<hydrox24> starn: Is letting grub do the booting acceptable?
<yakko> starn: install first windows, then ubuntu, so no mistake =)
<nisita> hi
<starn> i used to use grub but it often stopped working for me after updates.
<urfr332gO> yakko, read the scroll back.
<nisita> any body is there
<hydrox24> !someone | nisita
<ubottu> nisita: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<starn> i prefer linux but i hate grup.. go figure
<pbandj> Urfr332rO i mentioned earlier that it is not in home
<yakko> urfr332gO: my bad, I though I was apache channel
<hydrox24> starn: fair enough, why do you hate grub though? LILO could be what you want, though it is kinda old now.
<bonhoeffer> how can i copy a long string without newlines from a terminal window
<urfr332gO> yakko, easy mistake. :)
<starn> i hate grub due to the fact it often stops working for me and when that happens i am un able to boot into any OS unless i use a windows cd to fix.
<collimic> Not sure if this is the right place but I have a major problem with my ubuntu 10.04 server. php5 will not install after I did upgrades from 8.10 I get dependencies errors.
<yakko> urfr332gO: I'm here because these fonts are killing me, how do I get windows fonts?
<hydrox24> starn: Sorry for the bad luck that you've had. I can understand that it would be problematic installing grub w/out windows
<hydrox24> *linux*
<urfr332gO> yakko, the restricted-extras have ms fonts
<urfr332gO> yakko, if your running a server though yiou would not use that app I beleive.
<pbandj> Found the folder.
<hydrox24> yakko: you can also simply copy the fonts off of the windows partition into linux's fonts folder
<L3top> yakko apt-get install msttcorefonts
<yakko> urfr332gO hydrox24: I'm on a plain ubuntu10.10 fully installed to my hd, no partitions or vms
<yakko> I think I installed the windows fonts, but now they look worse
<yakko> it's unreadable, my head aches
<L3top> collimic: can you pastebin the output of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<urfr332gO> yakko, in the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yakko> urfr332gO: I want to undo what I did first
<collimic> not sure how to pastebin in the web client
<L3top> pastebin.com
<urfr332gO> yakko, go to appearance and set up the fonts, also that release has only a couple of months to being end of life.
<L3top> then give the url
<loop_> olaol
<loop_> ola
<starn> does the grub on my ubuntu install for my external hard drive detect new OS'S???
<collimic> ok I pasted it there how di I get it to you
<L3top> just copy the url
<L3top> paste it here
<collimic> http://pastebin.com/qw0hMNL8
<loop_> aloooo
<urfr332gO> starn, grub 2 does yes which has been the grub since lucid
<covi> Hi. What is the Ubuntu equivalent of /etc/initab?
<loop_> hi
<starn> ok so if i reboot use USB boot load into grub than boot up into windows? if windows is not broken?
<motherbrain> is their anybody out their that knows of a c Api that will allow you to plot routes on a map.
<L3top> I dont know what those first two unhashed ones are.
<urfr332gO> starn, you have to basically have ubuntu installed.
<L3top> did you add them?
<collimic> what 2?
<L3top> deb http://packages.dotdeb.org/ stable all
<L3top> deb-src http://packages.dotdeb.org/ stable all
<starn> it's on my external and i am trying to repair windows boot manager on a computer i just got.. and i used the external drive i install ubuntu to.. using my main computer...  and if grub automatically can scan with out having to reinstall ubuntu would be great
<L3top> just not familiar with them is all...
<collimic> I had to add them for 8.10 to work a few years ago
<yakko> urfr332gO: how do I restart the window manager only?
<collimic> I can remove then and I get the same errors.
<L3top> I would hash them
<L3top> and add a bunch
<L3top> one second.
<urfr332gO> yakko, not sure in that release.
<yakko> urfr332gO: usually...
<hydrox24> motherbrain: I would say that there is inbuilt capabilities for that in google earth if you don't actually need to do it in C
<urfr332gO> yakko, I only know oneitrc which is running compiz you don't have that.
<Chenwoyoung> hi
<collimic> http://pastebin.com/EJaaAAiY is the errors I am getting.
<urfr332gO> yakko, I think have metacity just guessing here logout then back in.
<Chenwoyoung> hey
<motherbrain> well , I am kind of writting a visual traceroute program so I kind of need a c api for it. And away to have a really detailed visual map such as google maps. The only current way I know of leveraging google maps is thur a scripting language like javascript... that won't due
<Chenwoyoung> yes
<Chenwoyoung> busyed
<L3top> collimic: this is a new 1004 sources.list http://pastebin.com/iXAc02s9
<L3top> of kubuntu... but... lucid is lucid.
<L3top> those are all ubuntu.com
<collimic> ok tring it now
<L3top> I would suggest you always be careful adding sources from strangers
<L3top> apt-get update
<L3top> after sources added
<yakko_> hey guys, just wanted to say I didn't install that package but my fonts look great again after removing the shoot I'd done
<collimic> updating now
<Chenwoyoung> berisikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Chenwoyoung> qwertyuiop
<L3top> collimic... before trying to install
<urfr332gO> L3top, that is why this works great.
<urfr332gO> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Chenwoyoung> help me please
<L3top> apt-get install --dry-run php5
<L3top> just to be sure...
<L3top> ty urfr332gO
<collimic> whats the --dry-run do?
<L3top> it means "lets simulate what would happen if I did this instead of break things"
<collimic> looks like it might have worked. what is the now ubuntu 10.04 command to restart apache2
<L3top> assuming it doesn't lead to dependency hell... then run it
<L3top> without the dry-run
<L3top> might do an apt-get upgrade as well.
<collimic> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<collimic> L3top, I love you man. I have been working on this for 14 hours
<collimic> it works
<konza> Hi all , I am using ubuntu 11.10. I liked it very much except one thing (Grouping of windows of same applications). Is there any way to ungroup that.. Please help
<collimic> all my virtuals are back online
<Chenwoyoung> 123
<L3top> :)
<Chenwoyoung> 0-0
<Chenwoyoung> hey
<Chenwoyoung> please help me...
<Chenwoyoung> please....
<Ben64> Chenwoyoung: try turning it off and then on again
<konza> Please help
<Ben64> !pm | Chenwoyoung
<ubottu> Chenwoyoung: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<urfr332gO> konza, using the help is not advised you have to have some patience here it is free help.
<Federal> Thank you again L3top
<L3top> np
<stiltzkin> Hello folks, just had a really quick question I'm hoping someone knows something about. I've noticed that after installing 11.04 (been dealing with this for a while), GRUB takes 2 boots to let me start an entry. In other words, if I start up my computer and pick Ubuntu, the screen just displays solid blue and nothing happens. If I press & hold the power button and reboot, I can then boot up properly. I should mention I use
<stiltzkin> dm-crypt on my /, I assume that probably has something to do with it. Not a mission-critical issue but just something that's been bothering me. I have to reset my computer many more times than I used to.
<cschroeder> Hey guys, I need a basic terminal tutorial for my gf. Anyone have a suggestion of one they've liked?
<Chenwoyoung> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, could it be a graphic driver needed.
<stiltzkin> cschroeder, I liked the Bash Cookbook
<cschroeder> stiltzkin: Is that freely available?
<Chenwoyoung> 1234567890
<Ben64> Chenwoyoung: stop spamming
<urfr332gO> !op | Chenwoyoung
<ubottu> Chenwoyoung: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<cschroeder> stiltzkin: I don't mind paying for something, but I'd like something I can get immediately.
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, graphic driver? Not sure if that would have anything to do with it. This is before I even get to start the OS
<Chipzzz> any bind9 experts in the audience?
<Chenwoyoung> 12
<hydrox24> !anyone | Chipzzz
<ubottu> Chipzzz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ludwin01> hello everyone..i need help with a webcam..im using ubuntu 10.04 lts webcam is brand omega
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, "if I start up my computer and pick Ubuntu, the screen just displays solid blue and nothing happens" this is post grub.
<stiltzkin> cschroeder, no it's an o'reilly book, but you may or may not be able to find it online easily for free (but you didn't hear that from me of course)
<hydrox24> ludwin01: just chuck your actuall issue out there bro! if someone can help they will!
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, not sure why it would work with 2 attempts but look in additional drivers.
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, I'm fairly sure this is a problem with GRUB. The default background on my GRUB select screen is light blue - if I select an entry on a cold boot the text just immediately disappears leaving me with a solid blue background. On the second boot the same blank screen appears, but disappears after 5-10 seconds and I'm greeted with the crypt unlock screen
<Chenwoyoung> hey
<Chenwoyoung> can help me
<Chenwoyoung> can me install photoshop CS3 Portable?
<Chenwoyoung> in ubuntu
<Chenwoyoung> ?
<Chipzzz> I'm trying to start named (the bind9 daemon) and it exits with a "/etc/bind/named.conf.local:9: unknown option 'zone'" error... the option is described as valid in an online ubuntu manual page - any ideas?
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, I just think it's especially curious that it has to be every other boot...like what would possibly cause that? It's perfectly reproducible.
<cschroeder> stiltzkin: That's not what I meant. I'm not looking to pirate something. I just want to have a nice guide she can follow to get a basic orientation of working in the terminal.
<cschroeder> stiltzkin: Something she can refer to while I'm at work etc. etc.
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, well it is difficult to help those that are sure, good luck.:)
<hydrox24> Chenwoyoung: you should be able to without too much trouble using WINE, however it would be good if you could try and put more info on less lines ;)
<Chenwoyoung> but my portable cs3 open with wine
<Chenwoyoung> why not work
<ludwin01> my webcam output is wrong i tried the came pkgs, camorama, cheese defaults pkgs and only worked one time..after restart...wrong output again
<stiltzkin> cschroeder, I gotcha. Maybe this one? http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ Haven't used it myself but it looks pretty comprehensive (and easy for beginners)
<stiltzkin> cschroeder, I'm not sure if you mean bash in particular either, or just basic Linux commands...there should be some overlap either way
<urfr332gO> !info dm-crypt
<ubottu> Package dm-crypt does not exist in oneiric
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, dm-crypt appears to be a 3rd party nobody here may be familiar you might try ##linux
<urfr332gO> you have to be registered with freenode though.
<M4dH4TT3r> umpa lumpas
<Etherael> Whenever I start compiz, no matter what virtual desktop settings I have, ti always defaults to 2x2 virt/horiz. I can change this to a max of five, but no higher than that, and I have to change the layout to the way I want it *EVERY SINGLE TIME*
<Etherael> does anyone know what causes this?
<Etherael> oneiric, just installed, XFCE4
<crdueck> is gparted included in the default software on the livecd version of 11.10?
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, dm-crypt is a disk encryption handler included with Ubuntu
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, but thanks for the suggestion
<lana> join #php
<thevinci> any advice for overclocking?
<urfr332gO> !info dm-crypt
<ubottu> Package dm-crypt does not exist in oneiric
<lana> hai all
<t_port> hi
<lana> am need join to php who i do
<thevinci> not finding much of use on google atm
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, which release are you running?
<thevinci> need to know better what to look for
<lana> am need join to php who i do any body know
<foxxtrot> Does anyone have any advice on diagnosing a printer where CUPS says the print job succeeded, but the printer itself never responds?
<lana> am have probelm,. for php
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, I don't think it's a package that you would find in the repos, though it might be under LUKS. I'm currently running 10.04 on this machine
<lana> on my ubuntu, am need ask.... on php channel
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, cool, I was just saying the help here may be sparse.
<lana> urfr332gO, did you know php channel ?
<urfr332gO> lana, never used it.
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, you're right, just thought I'd ask here first since it's actually a  pretty common installation option.
<stiltzkin> !info cryptsetup
<Luzbel> hola?
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.1.3-4ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 118 kB, installed size 560 kB
<thevinci> any over clock advice? Maybe another channel I could ask in?
<urfr332gO> lana, you need the channel address?
<lana> try join #php.net what happen on thare
<stiltzkin> thevinci, not sure about overclocking, but I did modify my CPU frequencies for underclocking with a project called linux-phc, which you might want to google. That's about all I know.
<urfr332gO> lana, it is ##php
<lana> urfr332gO, what mean.?
<thevinci> thanks stiltz thats a start
<Amon> hi. i have a question about the trash folder: in the directory ~/.local/share/Trash/info is a .trashinfo file for each and every file i ever deleted. is it safe to remove all these files? (over 3000 files present)
<urfr332gO> lana, I have no idea what you want just trying to help, uyou addressed me first.
<lana> urfr332gO, try /join #php.net am have ready on thare ?
<urfr332gO> lana, it redirects to ##php
<lana> i do know how to addressed you urfr332gO, so ... join on thare ?
<mi3> Hi!
<stiltzkin> Amon, I'm 90% sure that's safe to delete since it's in .local...maybe someone can confirm for me.
<thevinci> no go, its just for undervolting
<ttt> i'm on 10.04.  When I run tail -f x.txt | ls (x.txt is just some ascii file ) I get behavior I don't understand.  It alternates between returning to the command prompt, and me having to do cntl-c to get back to the prompt.  What's going on?
<stiltzkin> thevinci, yeah sorry about that...just read that myself. Thought it might be for OC and UC. There must be entire communities dedicated to OC if you google "linux overclocking" or "ubuntu overclocking" no? I imagine most of the procedures involve compiling custom kernels.
<thevinci> i'm not pulling up anything useful
<thevinci> just utilities to monitor cpu freq and voltage/temp
<mi3> I seem to have a problem with my .bashrc script here is the paste http://pastebin.com/D3rS0sBG and here is the image http://imagebin.org/200852
<thevinci> its very frustrating
<stiltzkin> thevinci, you may want to google around for your specific hardware rather than the general searches then. OC is difficult on certain chipsets, etc
<mi3> when i write a long sentence it replaces the entire second line with the text it seems
<thevinci> thanks, i'm figuring out my specs now
<mi3> maybe someone can help me out
<williamchan> i just restarted my xubuntu. im able to login, but my desktop background isn't loading properly... the wallpaper is blank and I cant right click on my desktop anymore... what gives?
<williamchan> my WM is xfce
<ttt> Amon:  Is your trash empty?  I only have two file in info and my empunged and files folders are both empty.
<din> williamchan: try running 'xfdesktop'
<williamchan> din: thanks it works
<Amon> trash is totally empty
<williamchan> din: any idea whats wrong? let me restart and see if it still autoloads
<Amon> so i suppose i can delete those files
<stiltzkin> mi3, maybe try resetting your .bashrc to default? Try making a backup of your current one and then copying /etc/bash/bash.bashrc to ~/.bashrc
<williamchan> din: kkk restarting it still auto loads now . any ideas what happened before?
<mi3> i have a backup already stiltzkin but i want my existing one so can you suggest whats wrong?
<din> none whatesoever.
<Dustin3> KKK
<stiltzkin> mi3, unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with that file to tell you what's going wrong there. I'm sure someone else can help...sorry about that.
<mi3> stiltzkin i think the problem definately is in line 53 but i cant figure it out
<mi3> ok thanks 4 ur time stiltzkin
<mi3> I seem to have a problem with my .bashrc script here is the paste http://pastebin.com/D3rS0sBG and here is the image http://imagebin.org/200852
<mi3> in the paste, there is some error in line 53, can someone suggest me whats wrong?
<williamchan> mi3: compare it with the default bashrc ... or you can try deleteing that line and check if it still works
<ttt> Amon:  I'm on 10.04.  I just moved something to trash,  the info file showed up, but when I emptied the trash, the file was removed.
<mi3> williamchan, cant you tell me whats wrong? its guaranteed to be in line 53 in that paste ?
<williamchan> mi3: nope . that line is what defines your prompt .. i.e. your >
<mi3> williamchan, have you ,too, modified your terminal?
<mi3> williamchan?
<neoplus__> hi
<neoplus__> ubuntu bridge captive portal ?
<L3top> netsplit
<danny> does anyone know of a good audio play /cd burner for the lubuntu version of ubuntu that works well rythmbox and banshee wont work for different reasons
<someh4x0r> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on the 2011 macbook air. I'm using instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2. However, whenever I try to boot the USB disk, it boots windows instead. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<kuldeepdhaka> help----i installed minimial ubuntu and now its loading but cannot load ubuntu os....[bootloader is showing up]
<neoplus_1> hi
<hydrox24> someh4x0r: Do you already have OSX dual-booted with windows?
<kuldeepdhaka> =============help----i installed minimial ubuntu and now its loading but cannot load ubuntu os....[bootloader is showing up]============
<kuldeepdhaka> ======help----i installed minimial ubuntu and now its loading but cannot load ubuntu os....[bootloader is showing up]=====
<din> someh4x0r: i think you can hold the option key when booting to choose a disk to boot to
<kuldeepdhaka> help----i installed minimial ubuntu and now its loading but cannot load ubuntu os....[bootloader is showing up]
<someh4x0r> I already have windows. I tried using both refit and holding down option. When I select the USB disk, it boots windows
<Guest53842> i know this isnt the place but is there an android script that will auto update apps at a certain time?
<kuldeepdhaka> help----i installed minimial ubuntu and now its loading but cannot load ubuntu os....[bootloader is showing up]
<hydrox24> someh4x0r:  are there any more options that might be your actual USB?
<kuldeepdhaka> =========anyone=====================
<kuldeepdhaka> help----i installed minimial ubuntu and now its loading but cannot load ubuntu os....[bootloader is showing up]
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: If the bootloader is showing, then what happens if you choose the normal ubuntu OS
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: Also, if no-one responds, that probably means no-one can help so please stop spamming
<someh4x0r> When I hold option, I get rEFIt, Windows (on hard drive), Recovery HD, and Windows (orange, flash drive, actually contains ubuntu). Selecting the orange "Windows" disk makes it boot windows on the hard drive instead of ubuntu
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, i installed minimial ubuntu ,bootloader is loading but after that i cannot see anything ,,,,,i read a tutorail in which it is not expected
<din> someh4x0r: sounds like windows is on your usb ;)
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: do you mean the GRUB menu by "bootloader"?
<kuldeepdhaka> yes grub
<kuldeepdhaka> grub2
<someh4x0r> No, I'm sure windows isn't on the USB. I just formatted the USB.
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: can't you use the up/down keys to change to the OS/Kernel you want?
<Juvenal> hello, im having some issues with my sound card under ubuntu 11.10
<hydrox24> Juvenal: What sound card are you using and what is your actual issue?
<Juvenal> every time a new track plays it shuts off the subwoofer
<Juvenal> but nothing changes under the sound settings panel
<Juvenal> it still says its in 5.1 mode, and changing it to 4.1/5.1 at this point make the sub come back on
<Juvenal> but only till the current stream is done, soon as a new one starts its back to the beginning
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, i can use the grub menu but when i click to load minimal ubuntu i cant see anything ...no responce from that point of time
<someh4x0r> I just tried using an external CD drive. That just hangs on a black screen. ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't give me a text terminal either
<Etherael> http://pastie.org/3461258 <-- where might this handle be registered from? it is ignoring my settings from ccsm until I make them manually every time and driving me up the wall.
<Juvenal> hydrox24, its an asus xonar DG
<someh4x0r> ok, i got the isolinux menu to show up
<Juvenal> it has a C-Media CMI8786 on it
<din> someh4x0r: i am using ubuntu on a macbook air right now. i can tell you all i had to do was use the usb-creator-gtk app to build the install on a usb drive and it just worked.
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: just checking... by "click" I am gonna assume you mean "hitting enter key"
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, click means enter key
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: OK, and do your other OS's still work? if so, what OS's are they?
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24,no other os on system
<john_doe_jr> how do I use grep to search for an exact phrase "this text here" grep -r "this text here" /var/www/etc
<someh4x0r> ok, i can get the cd to boot. I can't get usb's created using the "setup_mac_usb_boot.sh" script to work
<kuldeepdhaka> i have a old hardware on which i wanted to install minimial ubuntu,,,,,the installation was fine[showed some error in installing but i intsalled the bootloader somehow],,grub is loading but when i press enter to load ubuntu nothing shows up,,,,i was doing with the help of a tutorail
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24,i have a old hardware on which i wanted to install minimial ubuntu,,,,,the installation was fine[showed some error in installing but i intsalled the bootloader somehow],,grub is loading but when i press enter to load ubuntu nothing shows up,,,,i was doing with the help of a tutorail,,,,,
<din> kuldeepdhaka: give this a shot: add rdblacklist=nouveau to the end of your kernel entry in grub then boot it
<someh4x0r> is ubuntu on mac using gpt?
<kuldeepdhaka> din,what will that perform,,,
<din> kuldeepdhaka: if you have the nouveau driver it will disable it.
<M4dH4TT3r> QUESTION: wHY IS IT WHEN I TROLL EVERYONE LOVES ME, BUT WHEN I ASK A VALID QUESTION I AM CONFRONTED BY MORONS AND CALLED A TROLL? ANWSER: IRC HAS BEEN OVERRUN BY NAZI TEENAGERS IN RECENT YEARS
<din> and if it works then you know that is your issue.
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: try choosing the ubuntu-minimal option, then wait a minute or so, then hit the ctrl-alt-F1 key combo
<hydrox24> kuldeepdhaka: that will change it to a terminal and tell us if the issue is with X or the graphics card or if you truly have a non-booting system
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, ok
<hydrox24> M4dH4TT3r: Fair point, but please share it on ubuntu-offtopic
<M4dH4TT3r> OK
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, i will return i a while i have to change the screen to see i will tell u if it work
<hydrox24> M4dH4TT3r: Admittedly I am a teen too :) but  I reckon I ain't a nazi.
<gEO_> Hello
<gEO_> I installed ndiswrapper,, But now it gives me cpu stall error  on startup and doesnt boot
<gEO_> Any idea how to fix it?
<someh4x0r> gEO_: it would help if you mentioned what driver you were trying to use under ndiswrapper
<gEO_> bcm4313
<gEO_> bcmlw5
<gEO_> i meant
<hydrox24> gEO_: when you say that it doesn't boot, can you be any more specific about the symptoms?
<rsMed> Hello! Why is it that some man command returns text from Linux Programmer's manual and other from User Commands? When I did man stdin, the title said 'Linux Programmer's Manual' and man cat gives 'User Commands'. Whereas man scp gives 'BSD General Commands Manual'... And how can I get comlete Linux users manul or Users command
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, i can see the moving dots of ubuntu [it is loading ] but i m unable to see the terminal,,,
<gEO_> it just stays black for a while then says   " iNFO  rcu_sched_state detected stall on CPU 2 t= 15000 jiffies
<gEO_> even in recovery mode
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, it is taking time
<someh4x0r> What does the "downloading language packs" part of the installer do? It takes forever to run
<gEO_> It can be CPU0 CPU1 or 3 everytime
<someh4x0r> gEO_: doesn't brcmsmac support your wifi card?
<gEO_> I was getting frequent disconnections
<gEO_> and problems with sharing and all
<`Korvin> how can I stop a user from automatically logging in
<kuldeepdhaka> hydrox24, i can see the moving dots of ubuntu but it is not showing terminal.....does it take time
<din> `Korvin: break their fingers?
<din> :)
<kuldeepdhaka> din,,,, can see the moving dots of ubuntu but it is not showing terminal.....does it take time
<gEO_> Well. I'm fine if I have to remove ndis  can anyone help me with it?
<korvin_> sorry I'll ask again
<din> kuldeepdhaka: does the screen say anything?
<korvin_> is there any way to prevent automatic login on startup?
<korvin_> I turned it on when I installed
<kuldeepdhaka> din, no significant errors that can help
<din> kuldeepdhaka: does ctrl+alt+f2 produce a shell?
<kuldeepdhaka> cant see anything....
<someh4x0r> How come it takes forever to "download language packs" anyways? Is it possible to tell the installer I only want en_US and not some useless ones like en_HK?
<din> kuldeepdhaka: it almost seems like you are having a display driver issue.
<din> hence my suggestion earlier.
<gEO_> hmm
<kuldeepdhaka> din, then what should i do
<din> kuldeepdhaka: i would try adding rdblacklist=nouveau to the end of your kernel entry in grub then boot it
<din> and see if it works.
<kuldeepdhaka> din,sometime graphics become big and  something small
<din> kuldeepdhaka: i had that same issue on my home server
<din> kuldeepdhaka: if it comes up without the nouveau driver then at least you can get rid of it afterwards
<kuldeepdhaka> din, let me try the rdblacklist method...reply u back in a min
<gEO_> I hope you haven't forgotten about my questions.. thanks
<someh4x0r> ndiswrapper is getting less and less popular so nobody may actually have an answer
<gEO_> I mean how can I boot now...
<gEO_> I just want to blacklist it.
<din> gEO_: can you not boot to recovery mode and do it that way?
<gEO_> it is the same in recovery mode
<gEO_> But I can login as root in read only
<din> if not i have used the init=/bin/bash method to get into systems before
<din> ok
<gEO_> but I dont know how to proceed from there
<din> so mount -o remount,rw /
<din> then it should be read/write
<skyball> just installed ubuntu. screen is flashing purple. what can i do?
<gEO_> in root shell?
<din> gEO_: yes
<gEO_> it gives me a  mount help info
<gEO_> doesnt do anything else
<din> are you in the busybox shell?
<gEO_> sorry.. How do I check that
<din> gEO_: it should say something about it when you actually did drop to a shell
<din> i.e BusyBox 1.1 etc...
<someh4x0r> uh oh now windows gives me "missing operating system" after installing ubuntu
<gEO_> it didnt
<skyball> the "try ubuntu first " works then it says remove USB drive hit enter to restart. when i do the screen starts to flash purple?
<someh4x0r> refit resync gives me "analysis inconclusive." how do I fix this?
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset | skyball
<ubottu> skyball: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urfr332gO> skyball, your booting the usb?
<urfr332gO> or had?
<rsMed> Hello! How can I get complete 'Linux Programmer's Manual' ?
<urfr332gO> rsMed, not sure there is acomplete many out there though.
<crizzy> rsMed: dno what you're looking exactly, but http://developer.ubuntu.com/ might get you started
<skyball> yes i did
<urfr332gO> skyball, so your not installed yet?
<skyball> even tryed to re install and same thing
<skyball> well i guess not
<urfr332gO> so do you get a grub menu now?
<urfr332gO> skyball, ^^
<urfr332gO> skyball, I'm confused as to where you at.
<skyball> i have a flashing screan
<rsMed> urfr332gO: crizzy: The one which Ubuntu uses.. If you do man stdout, you see the title as Linux Programmer's Manual. So, in that context I'd like to see the complete manaul
<skyball> i took out the usb as the computer told me
<urfr332gO> skyball, so you have a install and on the reboot a flashing screen?
<skyball> restarted and now the screan is flashing
<skyball> yes
<crizzy> rsMed: http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/
<urfr332gO> skyball, try the nomodeset option in the bots link it may be that you need a graphics driver. If nomodeset gets you in run a update and upgrade to get any packages needed and then look at the app additional drivers a graphic driver may be there.
<urfr332gO> rsMed, I have not ever used one, I'm just a enthusiast, so not much help really.
<skyball> bots link?
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urfr332gO> skyball, ^^^
<rsMed> Thanks crizzy urfr332gO
<gartral> is there something totally epically screwy with the way the windows USB installer makes a bootable flash drive? it keeps throwing "Unable too find medium medium containing live file system"
<urfr332gO> rsMed, no problem.
<urfr332gO> gardar, windows usb installer?
 * gardar slaps urfr332gO
<skyball> thank you i will try
<gartral> urfr332gO: gartral != gardar
<someh4x0r> OK, I've fixed all my problems
<urfr332gO> gardar, back at you with a large dead trout, can you name the app like unetbootin, or is it the actual MS dvd loader for loading W7.
<gartral> urfr332gO: i'm going too drop a boatload of TUNA on you if you don't stop confusing us! :P
<urfr332gO> gartral, yeah when you have a nic close to anothers and we use a tab complete this happens.
<urfr332gO> what ever
<gardar> haha no worries
<Etherael> Anyone know what causes xscreensaver in lock mode to just black the screens and never pop u p with a prompt for password?
<urfr332gO> gardar, sorry I have the ignore on the actual user now. :)
<gartral> urfr332gO: we're just playing with you man
<gartral> urfr332gO: The program is Universal USB installer, it's the application that's on ubuntu.com/download when you select "Show Me How" and have windows, and USB stick selected
<gardar> gartral: I'd try unetbootin, it has never failed me
<gartral> gardar: Unetbootin installs ALWAYS dump me too a GRUB shell..
<prajakta> hi
<gardar> how's your usb key formatted? fat32?
<gartral> gardar: Yep.
<gartral> gardar: (No, it's in Solaris Format :P joke)
<gardar> well everything is better than ntfs :)
<calamity> Heya
<calamity> I've googled extensively, but I'd like to know if anyone has any recs on a good language learning application for the buntu
<dr3mro> hello , what is the file responsible for default gtk theme in ubuntu oneiric cutom live cd
<someh4x0r> Quick question: how do I change the grub menu timeout to 0?
<L3top> which version
<L3top> check /boot/menu.lst
<L3top> for grub < 2
<sixdahs> someh4xor usually there is a timeout option
<sixdahs> change to 0
<sixdahs> ?
<someh4x0r> yeah, I don't want to google for what it is :) (also, using grub2)
<sixdahs> roflcopter
<sorrymyeng> hi, is it possible to change wifi mac adress without macchanger program?
<someh4x0r> it is with atheros but I don't know the command
<sorrymyeng> and atheros i have not too
<keyboardtalk> My external harddrive connected via eSATA is not automatically recognized in 11.10. It would be auto-mounted in 11.04. How can I fix this?
<jameslord> http://paste.ubuntu.com/857492/ , what is the command to make the following rules as a side effect of iptables
<jameslord> help:)
<urfr332gO> L3top, boot/menu.list is grub legacy
<urfr332gO> someh4x0r, changing the timeout to 0 can be not a good idea if you ever want to see grub.
<sixdahs> iptables -I work?\
<Canadian1296> urfr332gO: Cant you just hold shift on boot?
<Canadian1296> Apache 2 question... Is it possible, in digest authentication, to add an account that is valid for all realms?
<urfr332gO> Canadian1296, sometimes yes, but with ) many times not
<urfr332gO> )*
<urfr332gO> 0*
<Canadian1296> Anyone?
<Canadian1296> urfr332gO: Ah I see
<urfr332gO> Canadian1296, better to check to be sure iof yo9u ever want to get the grub menu
<urfr332gO> bad spelling sorry. :(
<Canadian1296> That's alright, and yeah mine is set to 1 second. Just enough.
<urfr332gO> Canadian1296, good idea, a person could chroot in to fix it if needed.
<keyboardtalk> My external harddrive connected via eSATA is not automatically recognized in 11.10. It would be auto-mounted in 11.04. How can I fix this?
<urfr332gO> keyboardtalk, you mean it is not automounting in 11.10?
<Canadian1296> urfr332gO: Yes, someone could. Any ideas for my question?
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: yes
<urfr332gO> Canadian1296, not a clue. :)
<urfr332gO> !fstab | keyboardtalk
<ubottu> keyboardtalk: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: the drive doesn't seem to be anywhere in /dev
<urfr332gO> keyboardtalk, fstab is where you set up automounts is this a upgrade to 11.10?
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: it is a new install
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: I have tried mounting manually but the system doesn't seem to recognize the drive at all
<urfr332gO> keyboardtalk, youhave to set up fstab to have it automount the link should be what you need I don't have any NTFS auto mounting so would have to google to find the correct syntax.
<urfr332gO> keyboardtalk, ah wont mount at all, you have a windows setup perchance so you can run a chkdsk?
<urfr332gO> keyboardtalk, if it was being read you would see it in the left panel of home.
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: I do have a windows install
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: and like I said the device isn't showing anywhere in /dev
<urfr332gO> keyboardtalk, I would check it in computer with a disc check.
<urfr332gO> in windows
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: is there a way to make the system to rescan esata ports?
<urfr332gO> keyboardtalk, I wouldn't't know
<keyboardtalk> urfr332gO: okay I will try chkdisk
<Chipzzz> does anyone remember what ubuntu is recommending to replace webmin?
<Chipzzz> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Myrtti> !zentyal | Chipzzz
<ubottu> Chipzzz: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<T_H_X> Gwibber is soo sloow :(  any alternatives?
<seroquel> does ubuntu have a vmware view client? i want to try it and i can still use windows things through my school's vmware view client like office 2010
<Myrtti> T_H_X: depending on what you want from gwibber, you might find Tweetdeck (for Chrome or Air) useful, that's what I did.
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: thank you very much :-)
<brian1992> hello?
<bellman> is ext2 safer to run on flash than ext4
<T_H_X> Myrtti: just want it for facebook feed
<brian1992> can anyone learn me how to mount a .vdi ?
<ssta> seroquel: yes, it's called "vmware-view-client", should be in the software centre
<seroquel> sick, thanks ssta
<ssta> seroquel: or: sudo apt-get install vmware-view-client
<brian1992> hmm ill checit out
<urfr332gO> bellman, flash are pretty solid now I would not worry about it
<bellman> so journaling will not destroy the write cycles?
<T_H_X> Myrtti: thank you
<urfr332gO> bellman, theoretically in the past that was a arguement check your sources for that info.
<brian1992>  sudo apt-get install vmware-view-client (couldent find package)
<gartral> gardar: ok, this is perplexing. Unetbootin and USB Installer are giving the same crap with multiple distributions and mutiple drives..
<bellman> do I need to switch to windows for my rear speakrs to work?  i have asked #alsa and there is no answer
<bazhang>  vmware-view-open-client brian1992
<brian1992> thanks :)
<urfr332gO> gartral, I use this one it uses grub and is a multi ISO loader http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<brian1992> yeah thank a ton that did it
<ajnabicancer> i have removed nvidia drivers from "Hardware drivers" 3 drivers are listed there (nvidia-173, nvidia96 and current). i don't know much about ubuntu & now i want to installed drivers that don't make any error and i can easily change resolution. Last time i faced errors were these "signal out of range" and now i see something like "VGA=775 is deprecrated 'loadpay' or 'playload' i don't remember well. then it login to ubuntu. Here 
<bellman> i cannot believe this OS can be claimed feature-complete for desktop use without surround sound support
<gartral> urfr332gO: I only have a 1 gig flash drive too work with..
<zenon> morning folks =D
<urfr332gO> gartral, it is just another option you can load just one, you can DD the iSO to it and boot it.
<tejaswidp> I installed r using "sudo apt-get install r-base-core" but I can't seem to run the R interpreter by typing "R'
<ultrixx> good morning, everybody
<gartral> urfr332gO: also, I'm working off of a windows base at the moment, a /sh script doesn't do me much good
<ssta> bellman: I can't believe it can be claimed feature-complete without a lady to make my coffee, free unlimited mp3 downloads and a marching band ready to do a rousing chorus of Hail to the Chief every morning in my living room...but there it is...
<brian1992>  vmware-view-open-client okay what do i do with it?
<tejaswidp> bash say R is not currently installed
<ajnabicancer> ultrixx: good morning
<tejaswidp> and asks me to type "sudo apt-get install r-base-core"
<tejaswidp> what should I do to overcome this problem?
<YohanMeister> Hi. I'm trying to remember how the dd command goes to write all zeros to a drive. Does anyone know and is there a way to do it where it will complete faster (even if it isn't real thorough)?
<ajnabicancer> Any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/857515/
<gartral> tejaswidp: have you tried "r" instead of "R"? just a thought
<tejaswidp> yes gartral
<tejaswidp> doesn't work
<Stanley00> YohanMeister: you can use /dev/zero as input to dd, like this dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your-drive
<ssta> YohanMeister: it will be faster if you do more than one zero at a time.  something like: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdxx bs=1M
<gartral> YohanMeister: and you can make it slightly faster with oflag=sync
<bellman> ssta: unlimited free mp3 downloads with transmission on what.cd are working fine   that is not my problem.  and I can download 5.1 surround movies with sabnzbdplus.  but i'm stuck in the last century with 2 channel stereo output.
<urfr332gO> ssta, yeah where are those apps lol. :)
<YohanMeister> cool. that's the part I couldn't remember - the "bs=..." part. Also I was wondering one other thing. I have actually 3 drives in that machine. Is it possible to dd them simultaneously? They are 3 TB ea (would take forever if I have to do them one at a time).
<ajnabicancer> i have removed nvidia drivers from "Hardware drivers" 3 drivers are listed there (nvidia-173, nvidia96 and current). i don't know much about ubuntu & now i want to installed drivers that don't make any error and i can easily change resolution. Last time i faced errors were these "signal out of range" and now i see something like "VGA=775 is deprecrated 'loadpay' or 'playload' i don't remember well. then it login to ubuntu. Here 
<ajnabicancer> Any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/857515/
<ssta> YohanMeister: I don't know of a safe way to do them simultaneously other than running three commands at once (but since they're all over teh same bus, it probably wouldn't increase speed much)
<ajnabicancer> where can i get help for my solution?
<gartral> YohanMeister: yes.. though not through the same instence of dd. you can "dd if=/dev/zero of=/sdx bs=x & dd if=/dev/zero of=/sdx bs=x" etc..
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: you should be fine with one driver, 'nvidia-current'
<bellman> ajnab   u can switch to Debian and install the latest nvidia driver from nvidia.com that works fine  or just run Windows where there is real modern support
<gartral> YohanMeister: but as ssta states, if they're all on the same bus, you won't notice much difference in speed..
<almoxarife> bellman: that was about useless as help goes
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: will that let me change resolution, because at nvidia-173 it won't give resolution size more than 1024x768.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: yes, it should
<gartral> bellman: you just made my brain ache.
<bellman> xcuse me are you saying this ubuntu is a real os with world class support? i have been led to believe otherwise
<YohanMeister> gartral: that's what I was wondering. If the dd command itself would run several instances of the program at the same time. Also, not sure if you are referring to the old ide mobo architecture when you say bus. These are sata drive. (Not sure if it makes a difference).
<darbe> exit
<YohanMeister> thx for the info btw
<bazhang> !behelpful | bellman
<ubottu> bellman: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ultrixx> bellman: if you refuse to learn and inform yourself go buy an apple or use windows
<ssta> bellman: I use it for everything.  Your needs may be different
<bellman> my brain aches from sound blasting me from my front speakers without rear fill
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: ok, i'm trying. if it remained same, i'll be here with you. many thanks.
<ultrixx> bellman: well sometimes ignorance hurts
<dark2> How can I get my Logitech Dual-Action gamepad to work with ubuntu? (11.04)
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: you will need to reboot and adjust the settings in the config app
<gartral> YohanMeister: very very very few mobos have sepereate sata busses.
<brian1992> how do i use vmware to mount a vdi?
<urfr332gO> brian1992, VM OR VBOX?
<urfr332gO> sorry caps on
<gartral> urfr332gO: VBOX! :P
<bellman> mount -o loop some.vdi   using the fuse-vdi package
<brian1992> well its used for VM, but i want to mount it to my real computer
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: One more thing, i have also done some changing in etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf. but now there is no such file. maybe bcoz i have removed those drivers.  I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO SETTINGS IN CONFIG APP
<ssta> YohanMeister: the dd command doesn't do that.  You can do it "by hand", as indicated before.  Personally I don't think it will make much difference in speed, but I don't know that for sure.  All you can do is try it and see :)
<YohanMeister> ok. I see that the problem is I have a misunderstanding of the definition of bus. It's ok. I have enough to go on and I can look it up if get really curious   :)
<YohanMeister> thx
<johntron> whenever i try to install ubuntu (or fedora) from my USB drive, i get a message about udevd timing out and killing modprobe. any ideas?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: you wont need to do setting in a conf file
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: the configuration app for nvidia is straight forward, pick a resolution that your display can handle and set it as your default
<brian1992> urfr332g0: well its used for VM, but i want to mount it to my real computer
<ssta> YohanMeister: actually, I take that back...since most of the time will be spent waiting on disk, then as long as the disks don't block each other, it would be faster (no idea whether they will block each other)
<hydrox24> ajnabicancer: Errm, by "config app" do you mean the default "displays" section to the ubuntu setting? Also, what exactly do you want to change in the configuration>
<urfr332gO> brian1992, not sure really of your definition of mount it to your real computer, is it uase it a a partitikoned install?
<urfr332gO> use as a partitioned install? brian1992
<YohanMeister> hmm. Well how would you know if they did or didn't. If I recall correctly, the way the dd command works you can't see any progress info. You just wait and wait until you see a new command line appear and that's the only way to tell it has completed. Unless there's a way to tell if the disks are blocking one another, maybe better safe than sorry... eh?
<ssta> YohanMeister: the only way I can think of would be to experiment.  time one way, then time the other way, see how much difference it makes...
<brian1992> urfr332g0: the .vdi its used for my VM, i want to access the vdi as a hardrive on my actual desktop
<dark2> Is there a way to reactivate my 2nd monitor without restarting every time?
<muumioo_> I have a problem: I have a ftp server installed. I can download files with filezilla but uploading does not work. What could be wrong?
<ssta> brian1992: fuse-vdi package
<urfr332gO> dark2, displays] does not get it running?
<gartral> muumioo_: do you have write access in the server and too the destination?
<brian1992> ssta, should i apt-get install fuse-vdi package
<someh4x0r> muumioo_: is there a reason why the server isn't sftp?
<ssta> hmm, it's not there
<padhu> Ubuntians, suggest me P5B-MX/WiFi-AP supported Graphics card working on ubuntu 10.04
<ssta> brian1992: used to be called that I thought, but I can't find it now...hang on
<YohanMeister> ssta: hmm. Maybe an experiment for another time then. I'm just trying to git er' done right now   :)
<YohanMeister> thx for the help
<brian1992> ssta, thanks, any help apprecaated at this time
<dark2> It tells me it can't be applied
<muumioo_> Not shure:) Where I could check it?
<ssta> brian1992: ah, called virtualbox-ose-fuse now
<dark2> Tells me the requested position/size is outside the allowed limit
<ssta> brian1992: then you should be able to loopback mount the vdi
<brian1992> ssta, thanks, ill give its a try
<someh4x0r> muumioo_: if it's your server and your client, you probably want to use sftp
<brian1992> ssta, how do i  loopback mount the vdi?
<muumioo_> someh4x0r: It is sftp.
<almoxarife> brian1992: why not use 'virtualbox' to mount the vdi?
<brian1992> almoxarife, there are file on my computer im trying to put on my VM
<ssta> brian1992: something like: mount -o loop foo.vdi mountpoint/
<brian1992> thanks
<almoxarife> brian1992: files not on the vdi you want included on the vdi?
<ssta> brian1992: there are probably instructions in the package (/usr/share/doc/<packagename> often has hints)
<bellman> i am considering a day protesting Ubuntu in the middle of union square in NYC  for wasting my time installing an OS without rear speaker support
<urfr332gO> bellman, imageibn the pics for us. :)
<almoxarife> bellman: ubuntu does have read speaker support if the audio card provides it!
<brian1992> almoxarife, yes, file on my computer
<brian1992> ssta, okay ill give its a look
<selig5> bellman: Did you try running 'alsamixer' in the terminal? It has a lot of settings you can try.
<Crash_O-D> im looking for a good alternitive to wysiwyg html site builder like dreamweaver
<bellman> i do not see a 'rear' channel in the ALSA mixer. I do have 'surround' and 'center' channels maxxed to 100%
<brian1992> ssta, nope nothing there
<brian1992> ssta, im thinking about just scraping the whole idea and just getting a dos emulator to do what im trying to do
<urfr332gO> brian1992, is this vdi on this computer normally running in vbox?
<Myrtti> bellman: we heard your complaint on the first round, please consider filing a bug or +1:ing an existing one; alternatively asking in forums or askubuntu if anyone else has experience about your symptoms with similar hardware. This is a support channel, repeating your complaint here will not make your problem go away if it is a bug, and even if it isn't not without more information
<urfr332gO> brian1992, anyway there are several ways to transfer stuff to the vdi in Vbox without mounting it like your trying to do.
<ksus> #ksus
<brian1992> urf332g0,  its a fixed size .vdi that virtual box OSE created, i want to mount the image to move files from my hard drive to my virtual hardrive
<bellman> ok, I am switching my efforts to the bug reporting channels... I am a professional software developer myself so I expect that my issue will be assigned a high prioirity and addressed with the same rigor that I resolve customer issues
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: (ee) Nvidia: falied to load nvidia kernal module
<urfr332gO> brian1992, why don't you just have a shared folder?
<brian1992> urf332g0,  .. wow, im an idiot
<brian1992> urf332g0, you just blew my mind
<urfr332gO> brian1992, no. no I am. :)
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: how did you remove the drivers?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: please check you (ee) Nvidia: nvidia: system kernal log for additional error message.
<brian1992> urf332g0, ahh ha! actual no i cant do that, the VM is running MSDOS
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: how did you remove the drivers?
<bellman> urfr you can simply mount the vdi as a loopback device with mount...  if there is a fuse-vdi package you can use that  if not you can look at another FUSE driver and make the neccesary source code modifications to mound VDI files directly
<urfr332gO> brian1992, ah.
<brian1992> urf332g0, yeah.. i dont think theres a way to have shered folders
<urfr332gO> brian1992, I have only done it with Os's.
<YohanMeister> I don't know if the math works like this or not, but...  If I recollect, I think dd'ing a 100 GB drive cost me about an hour once before. That means 3 TB = 3 X 10 X 100 GB = about 30 hrs! Good lord I hope that isn't correct because there's three of those and that would be 90 hrs total (or about 3,75 day - nonstop).
<ssta> brian1992: you could put the files into an iso and mount the iso in the vm
<ajnabicancer> Almoxarife: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<almoxarife> bellman: how about he just brings up the vdi up on virtualbox and then moves the file from where ever it exists into the vdi running in virtualbox? to sexy, not eneough terminal vudo-chilly?
<brian1992> ssta, how do i go about makeing an .iso   is it as simple as placeing them in a . zip and renameing it?
<ssta> brian1992: no.  nowhere near as simple as that sadly :)
<urfr332gO> night night
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: how did you install 'nvidia-current'?
<brian1992> ah ha.. alright well how do i do that?
<ssta> umm, is there a GUI tool for making isos?  I'd use mkisofs, but I suspect there's a more point and puke method these days
<brian1992> ssta, ah ha.. alright well how do i do that?
<gartral> ssta: yes, brasareo can "burn" too iso
<ssta> brian1992: Personally I'd use mkisofs, but there's probably a better way
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i installed via synaptic package manager
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: so you are familiar with synaptic?
<Ajay_> hi
<ssta> brian1992: ah, there you go.  "brasareo" (whatever that is)
<djeday> hello, it is possoble to configure ubuntu to mute sount in acoustic system when i attach headphones ?
<brian1992> alright well im going to go mess around whith these ideas, thx a lot
<Ajay_> can any tell me how to get to redhat chat
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: thats a yes or no question
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: yes, only now i know about synaptic. someone from hear told me to installed drivers from there.
<Q_Continuum> What is the proper channel for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS support? (Server)
<zenon> how can I set it so this chat dont get dumped through & cut off? I like to digest.
<YohanMeister> ajay: try #redhat
<Ajay_> YohanMeister, thanks :)
<YohanMeister> np
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: fine, open synaptic and place the word 'nvidia' in the search box
<gartral> zenon: what client?
<ssta> Q_Continuum: I guess if there is one, it's here?
<Q_Continuum> Ok.
<Wingede> Anyone done an efi boot on macbook pro and managed to disable the second graphics card ?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: done
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: how many packages showing as installed?
<Q_Continuum> Updated a fresh 10.04.04 LTS server install, x64 - and when updating grub hung with this: 'Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub.'
<Q_Continuum> Has been sitting there for over 24 hours at that.
<zenon> ubuntu, smuxi irc
<muumioo_> its working...
<muumioo_> I didn't have the write access set on:)
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: and is one of the installed 'nvidia-current'?
<gartral> zenon: never heard of smuxi, i use irssi. and by hitting pgup once it stops the auto scroll and i can manually page down
<gartral> muumioo_: i told you!
<ssta> Q_Continuum: never seen that one before
<zenon> it see,s to dump what it can't hold
<gartral> Q_Continuum: might time for grub rescue cd
<zenon> I scroll up & its not all the infro from when I launched
<ssta> we never had these problems back when it was lilo :)
<Q_Continuum> BTW, the Install was fresh 10.04.04 LTS CD into HyperV VM.  Then update, and VOILA
<zenon> gartar: thanks anyway
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: Nvidia 173 and 96 modaliases
<Q_Continuum> I haven't rebooted the VM yet, but it was the last to update and power down before I rebooted the host for its once-a-month-patch-athon
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: those are installed, but not 'nvidia-current', correct?
<sorrymyeng> hi, how to activate fakeie6 and gecko in winetricks 20110629? or how to change its version and select that in new version?
<Q_Continuum> Its still stalled on that last line, since about 30 hours ago.
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: Nvidia current modaliases and nvidia current is also there?
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: Nvidia current modaliases and nvidia current is also there. yes
<Q_Continuum> This isn't the first time I hit this problem, either.
<Q_Continuum> gartral: grub rescue CD - something special, or just booting off the Ubuntu install disc and running grub-magic-foo
<Q_Continuum> ?
<Amdpc> Hi...I have a .dmg file. I want to burn it to a dvd..which software to use ? I dont want to convert it into .iso and then burn..
<ssta> Q_Continuum: I'd assume it had hung, reboot it and see if the problem recurs.  If it doesn't put it down to sunspots, if it does then start tearing it to pieces (BTW: Kudos for the patience to wait 30 hours, I'd have given up after 10 minutes ;)
<Q_Continuum> I hit this same problem in a previous VM install of the same, and just decided to nuke it.  Next VM didn't have that problem.
<Q_Continuum> So First VM: this problem.  2nd one: not this problem.  3rd one: this problem.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: complete unistall all mentioned,
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: How?
<Q_Continuum> Fresh install from both old and latest media, then update.
<ssta> Q_Continuum: *maybe* something has reordered the disks away from what grub expects?  That *might* cause it to hang (complete guess though)
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: see them, right click on each
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: do i have to completely remove every package from nvidia
<Q_Continuum> ssta: I haven't done anything to the disks at all...so I don't know.  Powered down the VM, gonna reboot the VM host and bring it back up.  Means taking down the IRC shell as well - so I'll be back when/if it that VM doesn't return.  (The IRC shell VM didn't hit the problem when updating, but the VM before it did)
<brian1992> whats the feature called when the windows are all jellow like when you move them
<Q_Continuum> Anyway back in 3-5.
<god-zotac> brian1992:: wobbly windows
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: yes, you want to do a clean install of 'nvidia-current' once you have purged what ever it is that was there before, that is the key, purge old, start fresh
<ssta> brian1992: distracting eye-candy
<brian1992> god-zodiac,  ssta,  is there a package for it?
<ssta> looks cute for about 30 seconds before it starts to irritate me
<ssta> brian1992: you just enable all the eye-candy IIRC...
<god-zotac> brian1992:: its a part of emerald and/or compiz... aka excessive resource abuse
<ssta> desktop-effects or something
<brian1992> ssta, hahaha
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: everything i found by typing nvidia is now removing....
<MonkeyDust> so at least someone *does* like all the eye candy
<ssta> not that I Can ever find anything in the new control panel thingy
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: in synaptic, 'purge' is 'mark all for complete removal' , that is what you chose?
<ssta> MonkeyDust: there's no accounting for taste
<NyLes> what is mesa drivers for?
<YohanMeister> does anyone know if that figure sounds about right?
<NyLes> !mesa
<ssta> YohanMeister: if you're blowing aaway the disk anyway, just do a small section (say 1G) and time it: time dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/XXXX bs=1M count=1024
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: on bottom left there is a tab called 'status' chose it if not already chosen, above there is a choice called 'installed', chose that too, and place 'nvidia' in search box, the contents on right should be blank, verify that
<ssta> then multiple by 3000 to get the (approximate) time to do 3TB
<altabq> i installed Libreoffice from deb but forgot to install a jre before so the installer resulted in error. i installed the open jre and reran the deb installation of libreoffice. now, libreoffice is there, but when i open synaptic i get the error that a package is not correctly installed and i should reinstall, synaptic quit
<altabq> i reinstalled the package using dgebi\
<altabq> but it didn't change anything
<ssta> YohanMeister: actually, I think you can specify the blocksize as 1G (check the manpage to be sure)
<god-zotac> NyLes:: mesa is a graphics development library for rendering GL objects
<srini> how to know the upcoming updates of ubuntu?it may be either ppa or other.I need to know about upcoming releases without searching in google.i mean it should no longer be available in any other sites except one or two.please help me
<YohanMeister> ssta: good idea. thx. and I will check that 1G thing on the man page.
<NyLes> god-zotac: is it for nvidia? ati? or intel?
<god-zotac> NyLes:: all should support mesa and opengl
<soreau> NyLes: yes
<soreau> NyLes: It is for the open driver set
<god-zotac> NyLes:: unless your card is rather old
<NyLes> god-zotac: soreau thanks..
<god-zotac> np
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: there is nothing in synaptic now.
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys for a device listed inside /dev, say /dev/adsp, how can i figure out what driver is used by the device?
<srini> please help for my problem
<altabq> synaptic error is "Internal error opening cache (1). Please report" then synaptic shuts down..what should i do?
<altabq> i tried cleaning cache and ran autoremove
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: on bottom left there is a tab called 'status' chose it if not already chosen, above there is a choice called 'installed', chose that too, and place 'nvidia' in search box, the contents on right should be blank, verify that, as per these instructions?
<srini> Anyone please help me
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: yes its black
<ajnabicancer> *blank
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: now highlight the 'not installed' option and choose 'nvidia-current' along with recommended packages
<soreau> srini: ubuntu.com should have everything you need to know
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: mark for install and install
<drounse> hi, after installing vuze on xubuntu 11.10 it wont start
<srini> soreau, what is ppa?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: there are three packages for nvidia current, do i have to chose "nvidia-current"
<soreau> ! ppa | srini
<ubottu> srini: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: choose, 'nvidia-current'
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: done
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: mark for install and install
<srini> soreau, i understood ppa.can we have our own ppa?
<soreau> srini: anyone can create a ppa
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: installation is in progress
<almoxarife> drounse: vuze uses java yes?
<srini> soreau, can you please help me to create ppa? i am new to this.
<drounse> almoxarife ahhh thank you i dont have a jre installed
<srini> soreau, does it require any programming knowledge?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: once the install is complete you need to reboot
<soreau> srini: Not necessarily
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: Ok
<srini> soreau, can you help me in creating ppa?
<drounse> almoxarife it worked i had to install jre7
<soreau> srini: See https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: assuming there will be something else broke, install package 'pastebinit' prior to bugging out
<almoxarife> drounse: cool
<drounse> almoxarife thanks
<srini> soreau, where can i find all ppa?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: be right back after reboot. Thanks for you paitience
<altabq> i guess i should ask more clearly.. i installed libreoffice via deb, forgot jre. now synaptic won't start due to error in cache, one package of libreoffice is missing but even if i reinstall it, synaptic won't start due to same error.. any suggestions?
<soreau> srini: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ssta> altabq: try: sudo apt-get -f install # see if this fixes the missing dependency issue
<soreau> altabq: maybe you need to remove that package and clean the cache?
<altabq> ssta, it can't find the deb file
<srini> soreau, i am writing a blog regarding linux.i want to post something new that is related to ubuntu.where can i find it?
<altabq> i'll try removing and reinstalling then, thanks soreau
<almoxarife> altabq: you mean deb as in you download it?
<soreau> srini: Im not sure if that question actually asks anything
<soreau> you will have to be more specific
<altabq> almoxarife yes
<vagvaf> srini, try this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<almoxarife> altabq: using apt-get will only help in purging what ever it is you installed, and yes, purge it all first
<srini> soreau, where can i find the laetst things/upcoming things that google doesn't know the exact answer
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/857565/
<altabq> almoxarife it's libreoffice, and removing the package didn't work.. gdebi says the lockfile is still running. should i delete the lock file, then delete the package then reinstall the package?
<someh4x0r> How come I can't get X11 to load mtrack
<srini> soreau, i need to know the upcoming updates that are not become popular
<almoxarife> altabq: close synaptic or what ever you have opened having to do with package install
<soreau> srini: I dont know what you are fishing for exactly but you can always try the latest ubuntu image or hang out in #ubuntu-devel to see what they are discussing I guess
<altabq> i used dpkg
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: open a terminal
<altabq> almoxarife
<kinglet> hello guys , I want to install google-chrome but I've got this error msg http://pastebin.com/CtTMTv1x
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: done
<xaxes> hey all .. where to find server for python2.4 deb?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: did you manage to install 'pastebinit'?
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: what is pastebinit?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: simple method to pastebin a file
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: how can i install pastebinit?
<soreau> kinglet: Looks like you possibly have an unsupported ppa installed
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: from terminal              sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kinglet> soreau, what should i do? i am a ubuntu n00b
<soreau> ! pastebinit | ajnabicancer_
<ubottu> ajnabicancer_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<altabq> almoxarife, i removed the lockfile, then reinstalling the packages worked and synaptic starts again
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: done
<soreau> kinglet: I would get rid of that ppa and fix the package manager then just install the google chrome deb from their website, if for some reason chromium from the repos isnt enough for you
<altabq> thanks a bunch
<kinglet> soreau, can u plz tell me step-by-step
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: in terminal              pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: share the link
<soreau> kinglet: First start synaptic and look at what repos you have enabled
<xaxes> hey all .. where to find server for python2.4 deb for _armv7l_? ^^ forgot the architecture ;)
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/iX5nFqsV
<kinglet> soreau, here isnt synaptic! i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<chen> hi
<soreau> kinglet: Im pretty sure you have synaptic
<srini_> soreau, where can i get to know the uses of upcoming ppa?
<soreau> srini: The questions you are asking are vague and impossible to answer. I dont know what to tell you, sorry
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: oh by the way did you mention that was a WUBI install?
<kinglet> soreau, u mean ubuntu-software-center?
<soreau> kinglet: sure
<ssta> soreau: synaptic isn't installed by default on 11.10 IIRC
<soreau> ssta: That is interesting
<kinglet> soreau, where r repos?
<soreau> kinglet: if you can find anything that says software repositories
<ssta> soreau: more of the "that's too complex, let's baby the users" syndrome I guess
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: i don't understand. i actually installed ubuntu from within xp.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: yes you did, a WUBI install
<soreau> ssta: Yea their talk of getting rid of ccsm as an effort to ignore bugs instead of fix them is laughable as well
<kinglet> soreau, i cant find! is it in resources.list?
<soreau> kinglet: Maybe you cant get to it from software center, not sure
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: yes, that sound familiar. so what now?
<kinglet> soreau, sources*
<kinglet> hello guys , I want to install google-chrome but I've got this error msg http://pastebin.com/CtTMTv1x
<chen> 怎么全是英语？
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: in terminal         sudo apt-get install dkms
<soreau> ! cn | chen
<ubottu> chen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: donw
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: done
<soreau> ! ja | chen
<ubottu> chen: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<chen> 谢谢。ubottu
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: in terminal   sudo update-grub
<kinglet> soreau, aahh, i think nobody can help atm
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: done
<soreau> kinglet: I dont really know what you did to your package manager but you can still try installing the google chrome deb from their site
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: in terminal sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<kinglet> soreau, i tried! but nothing happened!
<soreau> I guess you did it wrong then
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: done
<larister> Hi, first time on IRC. Could anybody give me a quick bit of advice regarding an installation problem with Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<soreau> ! ask larister
<soreau> ! ask | larister
<ubottu> larister: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kinglet> plz someone help me! I want to install google-chrome but I've got this error msg http://pastebin.com/CtTMTv1x
<kinglet> i cannt install anything!
<nibbier> kinglet, thats a 3rd party application. ubuntu comes with chromium, try this maybe?
<kinglet> soreau, i cannt install anything else :( via apt-get
<soreau> kinglet: Thats because you broke it
<ssta> kinglet: looks like you have a hung debconf process (or a stale lockfile)
<kinglet> soreau, how can i fix it?
<MonkeyDust> kinglet  type sudo apt-get update, first
<soreau> It looks like you have some unsupported ppa installed and youll need to remove it
<kinglet> MonkeyDust, ok
<kinglet> soreau, how can i remove it? xD this is the problem!
<nibbier> MonkeyDust, kinglet: "ebconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" is the key to all the errors i guess. there might be another process running blocking this. use fuser, lsof etc to find out about it, or just reboot maybe
<ssta> soreau: where are you seeing evidence of that?
<gordon1234> kinglet, have you got package manager open at the same time as doing to sudo apt-get install?
<amimusa> hello, i recent update flashplugin to last version and now it is not active in firefox, please, how can i active it ? thank for your time
<soreau> kinglet: maybe ssta is right
<kinglet> nibbier, aha! ok i'll try to reboot at first
<nibbier> ssta, soreau: Get:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main google-chrome-stable amd64 17.0.963.56-r121963
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: done
<soreau> ssta: I thought google-chrome wast in standard repos
<soreau> wasnt
<ssta> nibbier: which succeeds...
<kinglet> thanks guys, rebooting and will come back
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: pastebinit -i var/log/kern.log
<nibbier> ssta, yep, but its still 3rd party. as i wrote before i see the file lock as the problem which i pasted
<larister> I installed Ubuntu on my external HDD as I couldn't backup my main HDD, but now GRUB seems to have made my main HDD non-bootable (i.e. in the BIOS it appears as 'not present'). I can still access the drive and load windows through Ubuntu but if my external HDD is disconnected I'm screwed. Any ideas?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: pastebinit -i /var/log/kern.log
<ssta> soreau: no, he DOES have an unsupported ppa setup...that's not what's causing the issue though (as far as I can see).  The issue is because debconf won't run because it thinks it's locked
<MonkeyDust> ppas :(
<Amoz> guys, it looks like he had chrome installed previously, thus the chrome repos are there
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: Unable to read from: var/log/kern.log
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: pastebinit -i /var/log/kern.log
<soreau> ssta: My suggestion is to remove the ppa since its unsupported to begin with.. then install the deb manually
<soreau> if chromium isnt good enough
<ssta> ppas are fine.  As long as we don't bounce on "unsupported ppa" as an excuse for not thinking straight
<almoxarife> chromium is an excellent browser
<ssta> soreau: if the ppa was what was causing the issue, I might agree...I'm not seeing how this is going to help though
<soreau> ssta: Basically I dont want to advocate wildly using ppas for any package a new user might want
<Amoz> soreau, after installing the chrome deb you get the repo automatically
<ssta> soreau: that's not the same thing as proactively telling users to remove any ppa you disapprove of
<Amoz> soreau, so everything is fine imho
<soreau> Amoz: Installing google chrome deb installs a ppa?
<Amoz> soreau, it's not a ppa really. It's a normal repo, but from google
<Amoz> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Kebabsvarvare> Hello, I've encountered a silly issue with my newly installed server. I was powering it down, giving a 5 minute warning when the power went and now I can't access it anymore... It just says "The system is going down for maintenance in 4 minutes" no matter what I do. Any suggestions?
<ssta> soreau: IIRC it asks you if you want to so that you can get updates
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/dyzcEkiQ
<Amoz> I've got the same line in my source.list.d directory
<larister> ! ask I installed Ubuntu on my external HDD as I couldn't backup my main HDD, but now GRUB seems to have made my main HDD non-bootable (i.e. in the BIOS it appears as 'not present'). I can still access the drive and load windows through Ubuntu but if my external HDD is disconnected I'm screwed. Any ideas?
<ubottu> larister: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> ssta: Fair enough, I will leave it to those more experienced in this area
<soreau> ssta: ie. No one else was helping so I decided to try but since you are here now, go for it
<bazhang> larister, dont use ! to being your post please
<larister> bazhang
<larister> sorry
<gordon1234> Kebabsvarvare, I assume you are remote from the server and trying to access using ssh or something?
<ssta> soreau: nothing wrong with helping.  Just be caregful that the help you give is accurate :)
<amimusa> here there is the output (screenshot and apt) I get after the update process, seems to be installed, but it is not working, please I'll appreciate one help. thanks for your time: http://pastebin.com/zT6t6T7x
<soreau> ssta: How is suggesting that an unsupported ppa is by definition.. unsupported and should be removed, not accurate?
<soreau> technically, unsupported repos are... not supported here
<Kebabsvarvare> Yes, but I also went and tried to access it with a keyboard and it just keeps on saying the same over and over again. Not letting me log in :(
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/dyzcEkiQ
<ssta> soreau: there is NOTHING to say that unsupported repos have to be removed
<ssta> soreau: and the unsupported repo was not the cause of his problem
<soreau> ssta: Well to get support from me, you have to remove unsupported repos fistly
<ssta> soreau: why?
<gordon1234> Kebabsvarvare, the chances are that you will need to locally attach keyboard and monitor to the server or try a physical reboot.
<chown_> how do i know if a certain software came with my ubuntu installation? I mean, i installed a lot of softwares and if i would like to remove one of them, how would i know if its a default ubuntu software?
<Amoz> gordon1234, that's what he did?
<soreau> ssta: Dude I dont understand why you are attacking me. Make yourself useful and go help someone instead of nitpicking my methods
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: reboot
<Kebabsvarvare> Rebooted about 5-6 times now. I have attached a keyboard and screen is connected and I just think this is ridiculous atm
<Guest77584> Привет!!!
<gordon1234> Amoz, he said that he was remote to the server
<ssta> soreau: if you feel attacked, I apologise.
<Amoz> gordon1234, Yes, but I also went and tried to access it with a keyboard and it just keeps on saying the same over and over again. Not letting me log in :(
<soreau> ssta: I do now please drop it
<bazhang> !ru | Guest77584
<ubottu> Guest77584: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Amoz> gordon1234, he also said that
<Q_Continuum> ssta: Powering down, rebooting, running dpkg --configure -a something (as it prompted me when I ran a apt-get update) fixed it.
<Kebabsvarvare> SSH times out after a while, normal logging in locally gives the same message the whole time
<gordon1234> Amoz, maybe I am misunderstanding him then, but he did say he was using ssh.
<ssta> Q_Continuum: excellent
<Q_Continuum> So it just hiccuped.  In two seperate VMs, the same way.
<larister> soreau: do you have a second to help me?
<Kebabsvarvare> I have tried both, gordon1234
<Q_Continuum> ssta: Figured I'd come back and letcha know the result.  So, working again.
<soreau> larister: ok so your external hdd isnt recognized or something?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: What now?
<ziyadb> Hello, what's the default directory for the wallpapers?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: rebooted?
<ajnabicancer> Almoxarife: Yes
<ssta> Q_Continuum: glad you got it working :)
<soreau> ziyadb: /usr/share/backgrounds
<ziyadb> soreau: thank you.
<larister> soreau: Ubuntu boots on the external HDD just fine, but if that isn't present then there's no way I can access Windows on my main HDD
<Amoz> Kebabsvarvare, basically, the "reboot in 5 minutes" command has become permanent?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer_: in terminal pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<davi> leave
<Kebabsvarvare> Yes, that is pretty much it :(
<lhk> hi
<soreau> larister: Ah so grub is installed to the external hdd
<larister> soreau: yup
<larister> soreau: probably a big mistake, I'm a bit of a n00b as I'm sure you can tell :)
<soreau> larister: You probably want to install grub to the internal disk I guess
<ajnabicancer> Almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/sY9BPFmi
<ssta> argh
<Amoz> larister, you only have windows on the internal drive?
<larister> soreau: to be honest I'm not so bothered, I was just trying out Ubuntu as I'm starting a new job
<larister> amoz: yup, I just want to be able to boot up in windows if the external hdd is not present
<Amoz> larister, in that case Grub won't help. you need to "recover" the bootloader from the windows install cd
<larister> amoz: oh ok great thanks I'll give that a go; pretty straight forward?
<Amoz> larister, should be
<larister> amoz: either way, I  know what to try now thanks very much
<Amoz> larister, boot the dvd and look for "recovery options" or something
<larister> amoz: brilliant will do
<larister> amos, soreau: thanks for making my first IRC foray pleasant and helpful :)
<Amoz> larister, hopefully it will recognize the lack of bootloader and try to recover
<soreau> larister: Yea thats fine.. but now that I think about it Im not sure that installing grub to the internal drive would help. Perhaps what you want to do is restore the windoze MBR, then when you want to boot ubuntu from the external drive, just boot it like a usb pen drive
<someh4x0r> How come no matter what I do X ignores my InputClass?
<Amoz> larister, however, as always, be careful and take backups
<lhk> i got this problem: on a 64bit laptop running ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3 I installed a few QT packages in order to run qtparted. Now the whole appearance is messed up. Everything is grey/white, buttons seem to have been designed back in the 90s and for example the terminal has become opaque with a white background. Moreover and even more unnerving : I can't open files anymore. Can you help me ?
<larister> amoz: sure will do
<larister> soreau: yup I'll try that
<soreau> larister: ie. it sounds like you have installed grub to the MBR on the internal disk but the actual files it needs to load grub are on the external drive
<larister> soreau: sorry, MBR?
<OreoGirl>  Please Click Link and Like My Photo on FB For Competition: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150695579957502&set=a.10150655271852502.448424.341799172501&type=1&theater
<soreau> larister: Master Boot Record
<soreau> ! mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<larister> soreau: ah ok, maybe I just followed the ubuntu wizard when installing from a pen drive
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: ?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: here, wait one
<soreau> larister: Yea the default probably should be different when installing to an external drive
<larister> soreau: yeah I thought it would be quite safe to install to the external HDD, keep it isolated
<larister> soreau: didn't bank on it making those kind of changes...
<ronsonol> Anyone much on navigating launchpad bug reports?  There's gotta be one already for 3.0.0-16-generic #28 AMD64 kernel doesn't recognize virtual terminal logins.
<soreau> larister: Fail ;)
<gordon1234> Kebabsvarvare, can you try CTL+ALT+F2 and see if you get a second login screen?
<amimusa> somebody has upgrade flashplugin to version 11 ? I am experiencing problems, now i can't see flash with firefox... thanks
<larister> soreau: what else are Sunday mornings for other than frantically trying to fix one's botched tech adventures ;)
<MonkeyDust> larister  cynic ;)
<ronsonol> May not just be on AMD64, I wouldn't know.
<Amoz> larister, it would be safe, if you'd choose the bootloader to install on the external HDD as well
<larister> MonkeyDust: hehe
<larister> Amoz: I didn't see that option, I was just using the default wizard
<soreau> larister: Helping people that are frantically trying to fix one's botched tech adventures
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: .... waiting
<larister> soreau: touche, and appreciated :)
<lhk> can you help me how to get back the default ui settings on ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3 ?
<Amoz> larister, default wizard?
<Amoz> larister, did you install via Wubi?
<soreau> larister: no problem.. so anyway I'd boot that windoze disk and repair the mbr but that is beyond the scope of this channel unfortunately
<aLeSD> hi all
<Kebabsvarvare> Same problem, gordon1234 :/
<Amoz> larister, or did you make an ubuntu install cd out of your HDD with the live cd creator tool?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found! <-- you sure about having nvidia?
<larister> Amoz: sorry just trying to remember I think so
<aLeSD> someone could give me a tutorial to install the kernel 3.2.5 on 11.10 ?
<larister> Amoz: it was a little while ago I made the install pen drive
<ronsonol> Kebabsvarvare: what kernel you running?
<arshad> i hope this irc thing works
<Siegel-> hello. i have a question. i dont know how to install codecs plugins for firefox/google chrome ubuntu latest version.
<larister> Amoz: I think it was something like LinuxLiveUSB but not sure
<arshad> anyone here>
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: Yes.
<mionick> amimusa: i use flasplugin 11.1 r102 with chromium and firefox . In all two it works (ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic)
<ajnabicancer> Almoxarife: i'm using it on XP
<arshad> I have a question about unity in 12.04
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: in terminal           lspci | pastebinit
<Amoz> larister, in the case you didn't really "install" ubuntu on it. You were probably making a live usb of it
<bazhang> arshad, #ubuntu+1 please
<arshad> okay sorry
<larister> Amoz: maybe, but then I ran the 'install linux' wizard and selected my external HDD as the place to install it
<Siegel-> does anyone know how to install codec plugin on ubuntu
<ajnabicancer> http://pastebin.com/1dEf13a2
<bazhang> Siegel-, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Siegel-> bazhang: how to i attain that?
<amimusa> mionick, i have this: http://pastebin.com/zT6t6T7x
<bazhang> Siegel-, from the software centre
<amimusa> do you know what could am I skipping ?
<Siegel-> bazhang: ill have a look, thanks
<Kebabsvarvare> I just installed a fresh 11.10 x64 3.0.0-12 install just a few hours ago, ronsonol
<amimusa> i just upgraded now, mionick
<ajnabicancer> Almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/1dEf13a2
<amimusa> the sumbolic link maybe ?¿
<Siegel-> bazhang: its just that i usually download things and then i get a zip file that i dont know what to do with
<Amoz> Kebabsvarvare, what was the command you gave for shutting it down?
<bazhang> Siegel-, software should be installed from the software repositories
<bazhang> !repos | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Kebabsvarvare> sudo shutdown 5, was that stupid?
<Amoz> Kebabsvarvare, no
<mionick> amimusa: sorry for stupid question .. after update you closed and opened browser ?
<amimusa> yeah
<amimusa> not stupid question ... haha, sometime we skip the most obvius lol
<amimusa> but i did it
<amimusa> several times
<Amoz> Kebabsvarvare, but it sounds like you put the command in rc.local  or something
<amimusa> i feel confused ...
<kinglet> hello again and thanks! problem solved xD after rebooting
<ronsonol> Kebabsvarvare: I just reinstalled,  after update manager upgraded to 3.0.0-16,  attempts to login to alternate tty's were greeted with "login incorrect."
<mionick> amimusa sorry again //  in about:plugins you have plugin listed ?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: do you know how to edit grub?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: What is grub? tell me may be i can easily follow.
<amimusa> mionick, is not active ... that's what i don't understand why
<amimusa> so, no, it is not at the list
<kinglet> soreau, thanks problem solved xD
<soreau> kinglet: cool
<Siegel-> bazhang: ok it opened up my ubuntu software center and it told me i already installed the extras package. but still many websites wont play because they say im missing the codec-c plugi or something. for example, veehd.com, gorillavic
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79325/problem-with-fresh-wubi-installation <-- see answer 1, see if you can follow thru
<Amoz> Siegel-, you need flash maybe?
<Siegel-> Amoz: alright, im trying to download the flash plugins now
<larister> Amoz: Windows said 'it couldn't detect any problems with the startup' - helpful as always. Any other ideas?
<MonkeyDust> ajnabicancer  this is what grub looks like http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/image55.png
<Siegel-> the flashplugin-installer package Amoz
<Amoz> Siegel-, what version you on? 11.10 ?
<Amoz> of Ubuntu
<fanshouxiang> hi
<mionick> amimusa: and it don't allow you to reactivate ?
<Siegel-> ye the latest
<Amoz> Siegel-, i think it is adobe-flashplugin then
<Siegel-> Amoz: yes thats whats being installed right now
<mauricessid> Hello, quick question: I am using Apache 2.2.20 on Ubuntu and would like to upgrade to 2.4. I how read throught the upgrade notes but am unable to complete this successfully. I downloaded the unix source and when using ./configure it says APR not found...Anyone have an idea
<Siegel-> Amoz: on the list i also saw that one wasnt checked.
<Amoz> larister, hmm, that's weird
<larister> Amoz: yeah bit of a pain
<larister> Amoz: desperately trying to avoid a complete reinstall
<Amoz> larister, you've got an option though
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i have edited grub before.
<Siegel-> Amoz: does veehd work for you?
<larister> Amoz: what's that?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: which line i have to replace. "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"?
<Amoz> if the windows partition is still intact , you can install ubuntu to disk, and get a fresh grub bootloader, and hopefully it will detect the windows install as well
<Amoz> larister, no guarantees though
<ajnabicancer> almoxarif: just tell me here. i can't properly follow the answer mentioned in the link. it's confusing....
<Amoz> larister, and it's not really a solution. more like a workaround..
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: is that your current line?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: no, but i changed that line before. so i remember this line has to be edited. i copied the mentined line from the link you pasted.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: in terminal        pastebinit -i /etc/default/grub
<larister> Amoz: ah ok, so just install ubuntu on to the main HDD and hopefully it'll then play nice with it's brother on the same HDD?
<Siegel-> Amoz: just went to veehd and it still says im missing the plugin
<amimusa> mionick, no, that's the thing  I can't understand why
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/XWP3QFk8
<amimusa> mionick, i click and nothing happends
<manneddu> saludu
<Siegel-> Amoz: gorillavid says the same. missing codec-c plugin
<ajnabicancer> monkeydust: i never heard sound in ubuntu. is this sound problem
<mionick> amimusa: sorry for my bad english ... i don't know ,, is strange .. usually for me works not very well but always worked
<Amoz> larister, well dualboot should be no problems
<manneddu> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: nomodeset is already there, so that wont help, not sure what vga=775 does
<larister> Amoz: not a bad idea, thanks
<Amoz> larister, ubuntu should be able to shrink the windows partition and run side by side together with windows
<lhk> hi
<Amoz> larister, I've done it for a few years, when I still needed windows for other stuff
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i know nothing brother.
<lhk> when i try to start nautilus this happens:
<lhk> http://pastebin.com/z0c9Lcm6
<amimusa> no worries mionick ... thank you anyway, your english is not bad
<Amoz> larister, great option if you don't want to choose one
<larister> Amoz: yeah I think you're right. only thing is, when I was installing Ubuntu on my external HDD, it didn't give my main drive as an option
<amimusa> mionick, maybe i installed a wrong package, i am redoing the process
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: is your monitor max at 1280×1024?
<mionick> amimusa:  i seen you have not others plugins that enter in conflict
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i am using 1208x1024 in XP
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: ok
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: and maybe that is max.
<mauricessid> Hello, quick question: I am using Apache 2.2.20 on Ubuntu and would like to upgrade to 2.4. I how read throught the upgrade notes but am unable to complete this successfully. I downloaded the unix source and when using ./configure it says APR not found...Anyone have an idea
<mionick> amimusa: good idea .  first meake sudo apt-get upgrade   ( i always read this in internet :D )
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: look in ' additional drivers' insure nvidia is picked chosen
<Siegel-> Amoz: i downloaded the flash and installed and its still not working. is it the dvix plugin that i need? how do i get it/
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: where is "additional drivers"
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: in systems
<mohan__> Does anyone able to update via Update Manager ? I can browse well...but not able to update..getting error message says "Check your internet connection.."
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: its not there "additional drivers"
<mohan__> to be more accurate ..Failed to download repository information
<lhk> hey could someone here answer me ?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: restricted drivers?
<lhk> i've got a serious problem:
<lhk> http://pastebin.com/z0c9Lcm6
<lhk> even after reinstalling everything related to canberra via synaptic
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: no
<amimusa> mionick, it's working now
<lhk> this still happens
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: Press System → Administration → Hardware drivers
<MonkeyDust> !info canberra
<ubottu> Package canberra does not exist in oneiric
<amimusa> mionick, thanks for your feedbacks
<amimusa> have a good day
<Oer> lhk did you reinstall " sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module "
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: not present
<mionick> amimusa: well i happy for you     what you done ?
<lhk> Oer: I'll run that code now
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: which, the option or the driver?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: almoxarife: It's called different things in the menu depending on the ubuntu version. It's all jockey(-gtk|-kde)
<lhk> ubotto: i never had a problem with canberra so far
<lhk> nautilus just stopped working
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: what version of ubuntu?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: It's probably the restricted drivers entry
<lhk> Oer: sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module
<lhk> sorry that was the wrong paste
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: soreau: nothing relative present
<lhk> Oer: libcanberra-gtk-module is already the newest version.
<almoxarife> soreau: this is why people rely on terminal, its impossible to point to a graphics option
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: what version of ubuntu?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: I don't even know what' you're trying to do
<soreau> almoxarife: Yes that's why I prefer cli in most cases
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: how to check version
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: what did you install, 11.04/10 10.04/10 ???
<soreau> ajnabicancer: lsb_release -a
<Oer> lhk what did you do before this happened, installed a theme or .. ?
<lhk> Oer: I installed a few Qt packages in order to run qtparted
<ajnabicancer> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: soreau: Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: hey, i dont know that it would make a difference in this present problem, but have you considered upgrading??
 * soreau wonders what the present problem is
<almoxarife> soreau: installing and having a working nvidia configured wubi install
<MonkeyDust> wubi
<NyLes> what is the channel again for off topics?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<Oer> lhk i don't see how that could be related, but it might be the cause ..
<soreau> ! ot | NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> soreau: the card is there
<NyLes> soreau: thanks
<soreau> almoxarife: Clearly, or else he wouldn't be able to see the screen
<ddidderr> my default locale is not set. ls sorts files beginning with lowercase chars before files beginning with uppercase chars. I remember it had something to do with the locale. I already tried update-locale command and tried to set the variable by hand, but behaviour of ls didn't change.
<Infernal> Hello. Running 11.10. Tried running TF2, after crash i can no longer log in, it gives a black screen with battery check etc for ~1sec. And then returns me to the login screen. I'm able to login via Ubuntu 2D.
<MonkeyDust> what's TF2?
<Infernal> Team Fortress 2
<pauser> hi, does anyone has problems with browsers ?
<soreau> ! anyone | pauser
<ubottu> pauser: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<almoxarife> soreau: http://pastebin.com/1dEf13a2 , ajnabicancer lspci
<ajnabicancer> soreau: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] (rev a2)
<mionick> hi .. anyone know if is possible increase size and move  casper-rw in other devices out of usb key  ?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: and you see nothing in the restricted drivers manager?
<somethinginteres> I am getting a "requires installation of untrusted packages" error when I update and when I try to install anything. Why?
<pauser> ok, im having problems with all my browsers (even with links2) . when i have to submit something , they just load all the time . is something wrong with system , how can i fix it ?
<ajnabicancer> soreau: there is restricted drivers manager in system > administration
<lhk> Oer: I'm currently removing those new packages
<soreau> ajnabicancer: yes, and what do you see after starting that program
<NyLes> can ubuntu beat puppy with regards to hardware support?
<lhk> nope, nautilus still doesn't run
<lhk> same error:
<lhk> http://pastebin.com/z0c9Lcm6
<ajnabicancer> soreau: sorry my typing mistake. i don't see restricted drivers manager in system
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Try 'gksu jockey-gtk' from your terminal
<soreau> ajnabicancer: In Lucid it's called Hardware Drivers
<maitrey> Hi to everyone. I have some problem with playing the youtube videos and videos in general (10.04). I guess it must be some issue with the adobe flasplayer, but its installed and seems to run fine. Is there someone to help me? thanks
<ubuntu> cześć
<ubuntu> mam problem
<ubuntu> z lubuntu
<ubuntu> nie mogę sie zalogować ani wpisać hasła
<ubuntu> może mi ktoś pomóc ?
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ajnabicancer> soreau: hardware drivers was present there before removing nvidia drivers. but now there is no "hardware drivers"
<soreau> ajnabicancer: What are you trying to do?
<phpn00b> hello
<ubuntu> hello
<phpn00b> ubuntu, I have a stability problem
<ajnabicancer> soreau: i'm trying to solve nvidia driver problem.
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Then why did you remove the drivers?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: can you please tell soreau: all what we did.
<mionick> maitrey: which real problems ?
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Sounds like a lot I'm not interested in..
<phpn00b> I was watching Youtube and  playing glines and my laptop suddenly stopped responding. I could move the mouse pointer but nothing was reacting on any action of the mouse. The system also can not switch to the console when pressing on alt+ctrl+f1. Any idea. How I can locate the cause next time it hangs
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: hes above the little problems in life, some people are, what to do
<soreau> almoxarife: Did you have him remove jockey in pm?
<NyLes> can i update my ubuntu 10.04 to kernel 3.x?
<almoxarife> soreau: dont make accusations, and no
<ajnabicancer> Soreau: i removed jockey while removing nvidia package.
<Amoz> NyLes, wouldn't recommend that
<almoxarife> soreau: i dont do PM
<phpn00b> some one helps me
<Amoz> NyLes, but I'm quite sure you can
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: did jockey crash?
<maitrey> mionick: if i want to open some video on youtube or imdb its loading black screen. i know there is a trick for youtube  apart from having flash running, but i need that for any videos (imdb and so on).
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i don't know.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: you did?
<mohan__> what is the  keyboard shorcut to show desktop in Ubuntu ?
<NyLes> Amoz: i see, I'm having this problem with my sound card and on the other channel 3.x has support for more older hardware..
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: might want to re-install jockey
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: there was jockey present in nvidia packages, when you told me to remove nvidia packages.....
<NyLes> Amoz: i see, I'm having this problem with my sound card and on the other channel they sad 3.x has support for more older hardware..
<Amoz> NyLes, why are you still on 10.04 ?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: perhaps, but you did not mention 'jockey', no matter
<ajnabicancer> Soreau: yesterday, i believe you told to remove all drivers and said something about graphic utility.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: have you re-installed 'jockey'?
<zane> hi i am running ubuntu without X installed and my console resolution only takes up a small portion of my laptop screen. can someone tell me how to change it so it fills the entire screen?
<mionick> maitrey:   i know ,maybe is stupid but try this test if it works   http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<NyLes> Amoz: I'm into like testing mode? and uses 10.04 as the starting point :D after a successful install i will move on to 10.10 and so on..
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: there was many of packages those i can't type...
<MonkeyDust> mohan__  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<zane> i can get the resolution of grub to change but it doesn't carry over into the console
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: tell me how to install jockey
<mohan__> monkeydust ...thank u
<Amoz> NyLes, in that case, test as much as you want
<Amoz> NyLes, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: lets insure your ubuntu is complete
<soreau> ajnabicancer: I didn't tell anyone to remove all drivers.. ever
<Amoz> NyLes, you need to install three packages from the version you want
<soreau> ajnabicancer: Just try apt-get install jockey
<zane> what is causing this because it's very aggravating
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: type    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NyLes> Amoz: thanks, what packages?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: lets insure your ubuntu is complete
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Amoz> NyLes, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.7-precise/
<Amoz> for example from that version
<soreau> almoxarife: I suspect he already has ubuntu-desktop installed.. perhaps you mean with --reinstall?
<Amoz> NyLes, you need to install linux-headers _all and _amd64 for instance
<ajnabicancer> soreau: you are right, i'm just reminding about you suggestion you made for me yesterday. but i havn't took any action at that time due to some electricity reasons.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: that will insure what ever is missing is reloaded
<Amoz> NyLes, and the linux-image
<pauser> how can i solve my problem with my browsers , they load all the time when i submit something ?!
<zane> can someone help me to change my console resolution so that it fills the entire screen?
<Amoz> NyLes, with the correct architecture
<MonkeyDust> zane  F11 ?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: done
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: see packages needing to install/ed?
<maitrey> mionick: i'll try
<zane> MonkeyDust: F11? what?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: did jockey install along with the ubuntu-desktop install?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: soreau: now there is "hardware drivers"
<MonkeyDust> zane  in general, F11 is for fullscreen
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: good
<zane> MonkeyDust: i'm pressing it right now and nothing
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: is nvidia shown?
<ajnabicancer> yes three of them. current, 96 and 173
<Afzal> is there a way to install ubuntu in another partition from an existing ubuntu session? preferably some installer, don't feel like editing files right now
<maitrey> mionick: yeah, really i can't see it as well as anything else. However it's surely not stupid. It's only testing if I am not stupid :-)
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: shown as active?
<zane> what governs the console resolution once the system has booted?
<piyush> Unable  to reset root password of Ubuntu box from a fedora Live CD...
<bazhang> piyush, there is no root password enabled
<zane> i've never seen anything like this where the screen is rendered to a small box surrounded by black.....
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: current is active
<piyush> @bazhang :exactly..but i had issured init 0 from # n machine went down
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: cool,
<zane> shouldn't it fill the ENTIRE screen regardless of the resolution?
<bazhang> piyush, you would not use a fedora live cd to fix an ubuntu issue
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: reboot :)
<soreau> zane: You might need to set a video option.. do you have two screens plugged in?
<rayden_> how can i change root passwd? or how can i find it?
<piyush> @bazhang: yeah , but right now m out of options. only fedora at spare..can we make way out of it..
<zane> soreau: no, one screen. this is on my laptop screen.
<pauser> can somebody help me solving my problem , please ?
<bazhang> rayden_, you dont. use sudo
<soreau> zane: what graphics card is it?
<zane> soreau: radeon mobility 7000
<zane> soreau: that shouldn't matter. i dont have X installed
<ganeshran> Hi Everyone, my wireless network stops getting detected intermittently on Ubuntu. I am able to see all other networks though
<zane> soreau: doesn't the console use the frame-buffer?
<soreau> zane: It does indeed matter. The radeon driver does KMS
<zane> soreau: then how do i uninstall it and use a regular vga driver
<ganeshran> After keeping the machine shut down for 2-3 hours , it starts detecting the wireless again. But windows works either way. Please help!! :)
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: reboot done.
<zane> soreau: or turn off KMS?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: in systems is there a app to make changes to nvidia?
<soreau> zane: as a kernel parameter, try something like 'video=VGA-1:800x600' changing VGA-1 to the relevant information found from 'ls /sys/class/drm/'
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: nvidia x server settings
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: thats it, use it to configure your settings now
<piyush> @bazhang : if we could load the environment on boot disk onto live one we can run "pwconv" ...
<soreau> zane: or you can disable kms if you'd like with 'radeon.modeset=0' also as a kernel param
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i cannot
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: can not?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: yes, it only show some lines with check boxes
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: when i clicked the app it shows "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: can you snapshot your desktop and imagebin it?
<rayden_> rayden@ubuntu:~$ su
<rayden_> Password:
<rayden_> su: Authentication failure
<rayden_> rayden@ubuntu:~$
<rayden_> why this?
<LjL> !root | rayden_
<ubottu> rayden_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> rayden_, root is not enabled
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: ok wait...
<bazhang> rayden_, use sudo as I suggested earlier
<rayden_> how i enable bazhang ?
<piyush> @rayden_ : try su -
<bazhang> rayden_, you have no reason to
<LjL> rayden_: don't. use sudo.
<bazhang> piyush, no
<LjL> piyush: that won't work either.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: never mind the snapshot, follow the directions given by the error message
<rayden_> my tutorial say use sudo :)
<piyush> @LjL: but it worked ...well i wont do it again if u say..
<MooMoo> sudo is good
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: http://imagebin.org/200874
<zane> soreau: 'radeon.modeset=0' didn't work
<soreau> ! work | zane
<ubottu> zane: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zane> soreau: 'radeon.modeset=0' resulted in the same issue
<ganeshran> Sorry to post this again, but does anyone face intermittent issues while connecting t wireless networks. It mysteriously stops dectecting only my wireless every now and then
<zane> soreau: which is the console resolution being redered to about 25% of my laptop screen
<soreau> zane: What is the output of 'dmseg|grep modeset'?
<zane> soreau: Kernel command line with stuff that was in grub entry with 'radeon.modeset=0' attached
<zane> soreau: how can i remove the radeon module and use standard vesa
<NyLes> Amoz: ok,, they can be installed using using apt-get right?
<soreau> zane: Does 'lsmod|grep radeon' show the radeon driver is loaded?
<daem0n> anyone know if ubuntu 11 has support for ms keyboard & mouse?
<OTELO_Koiti> hy. i want to use gparted to make my systemvolume smaler, but i cant edit it when ubuntu is running. what am i doing false?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: there is something that cant be discounted, a wubi install may allow or not allow certain things to happen, i dont know, i used wubi for the longest time too, didnt have nvidia though to play with
<zane> soreau: yes
<soreau> zane: Try booting with radeon.dontloadme=1
<rayden_> root@ubuntu:~#
<rayden_>  if i see this i am root full access ?
<MonkeyDust> OTELO_Koiti  you cannot edit or modify an active or running partition, better use a live cd
<zane> soreau: ok
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: what do you recommend. i want to use xp too.
<nullslash> do you have ubutnu dev channel ?
<soreau> rayden_: yes, # means root
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  thats showing you are logged into a root shell. so yes. you are root.
<OTELO_Koiti> ok thanks. i thought that isnt possibly, but i hoped there will be a way without live dc
<rayden_> is there a way to make more space in / ?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: how long you been using wubi?
<nullslash> do you have Ubuntu dev channel ?
<daem0n> last time I checked out ubuntu (ver 9 I think) it wouldnt recognize my ms mouse/keyboard
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  resize it to make it larger. or delete stuff you dont need. you could move /tmp or /var/ to other partions or move /home/
<nullslash> Where is it? it seems that Ubuntu-dev has only 4 people
<soreau> rayden_: You could make the partition larger I suppose
<ajnabicancer> i am xp user. i installed ubuntu past 6-7 month.
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i am xp user. i installed ubuntu past 6-7 month.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: nevermind, ok, do this, install the latest wubi installable ubuntu, what is it? 11.10?
<rayden_> i just need to install updates and say no have space
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  an sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get autoremove  might clean out some cache space to let you do the updates.
<Amoz> NyLes, no
<Amoz> NyLes, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Amoz> NyLes, visit the link
<Amoz> NyLes, and download the packages you want
<MonkeyDust> rayden_  make sure you don't have any obsolete kernels
<piyush> booting from live CD. how to load boot disk environment onto live ,so that i can run commands as if booted from bootdisk...
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: can you please find me a link. this linux stuff is new for me. i only use this much cause of DOS & xp
<NyLes> Amoz: i see thanks..
<zane> soreau: was the cmd 'radeon.dontloadme=1' ?
<rayden_> Dr_willis, i am confused
<soreau> zane: it's a kernel parameter
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: link to ?
<zane> soreau: outputted 'unknown kernel parameter'
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  about what?  sounds to me like you may need to figure out how to give ubuntu more space if you are allready out of space.
<ajnabicancer> wubi ubuntu
<soreau> zane: Right, it's a nonexistent parameter so it should just not load the radeon module
<rayden_> Dr_willis, yes but i am new to ubuntu i am a windows user :P
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  so?
<rayden_> Dr_willis,  so all u say to me is like a labirinth
<zane> soreau: ?
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  the command  'sudo apt-get clean'  cleans out the old apt cache.  'sudo apt-get autoremove'  removes unneeded packages.
<zane> soreau: oh ok, the radeon mod isn't loaded but same issue
<rayden_> Dr_willis,  is there a command or somthink for that?
<MonkeyDust> rayden_  http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<zane> soreau: let me try that vga parameter
<zane> soreau: but if i try that parameter will the radeon kms override it?
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  for what exactly?
<rayden_> Dr_willis, root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get clean
<rayden_> root@ubuntu:~#
<rayden_>  done??
<zane> i just came from arch because pacman broke my system, so i know the console will fill the screen.
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i am also facing sound issue. i don't hear startup sound or any action sound.
<zane> i'm going to try that vga parameter
<ajnabicancer> soreau: what do you recommend about nvidia drivers?
<soreau> zanoi: No, you need kms enabled for the video parameter to work
<soreau> ajnabicancer: I'd try just removing and reinstalling the driver with the jockey utility
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: no sound at all?
<rayden_> Dr_willis, may i pm?
<figure002> hi. my PC has an on-board VGA chip (brand VIA UniChrome), but it's poorly supported (no compiz and stuff), so I'd like to know if it's possible to connect a second video card (say Intel, which I believe is well supported) to the motherboard and make Ubuntu use that one. Is that possible?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: yes
<lalakis> linux
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  i may leave at any time. and its best to chat in the channel..
<ajnabicancer> soreau: i have done this removing and reinstalling method. it's my 3rd day i repeated this method. please be more specific about jockey utility.
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  if the command did not return an erorr.. then it succeded... thats normal for unix/linux commands.
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: no sound at all.
<soreau> figure002: If it has an AGP or PCI-E slot (a video card slot) then you can install another card. Otherwise you're stuck with whatever onboard gpu it has
<rayden_> Dr_willis, ok
<soreau> ajnabicancer: The jockey utility is just the 'hardware drivers' entry
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: anything in the ubuntu side that needs to be saved? personal stuff created? if yes then move it to /host, that is your win hardrive, on windows uninstall wubi, and start from scratch, with a newer ubuntu version
<mionick> maitrey:  is good if you don't see nothing in any part , so you know is a general problem :)
<rayden_> Dr_willis, i want to install xampp and when i start xampp apache ftp run msql no...
<lalakis> does anyone know about c programming language ?
<MonkeyDust> !xammp
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: or is it /media/host/?
<MonkeyDust> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<LjL> lalakis: the guys in ##c most likely do
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  sounds like you need to set up your system with more space dedicated for the linux install.
<zenon> hello people, on ubuntu 11.10 & just was looking in sys info graphics & it's listing Driver Unknown Experience Standard, I take it I'v not fully set up my graphics card?
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  are you using a wubi install? or a normal install?
<lalakis> Ljt i try to connect to c channel but i cant
<rayden_> Dr_willis, console install
<Neikius> hello, anyone knows how to stop grub from probing certain devices that cause it to hang?
<Neikius> during update that is
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  you did an actual 'server' install you mean?
<figure002> soreau: thank you for your answer. so if one of those slots is present, I have to buy a GPU card which has a connection for that specific slot?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: there is nothing important i have in ubuntu.
<rayden_> Dr_willis, yes... i need database for lineage 2 game
<ajnabicancer> soreau: what should i do in "harware drivers"
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: i know this about wubi, if the wubi.exe is in the same folder as the ubuntu.iso it will use it
<soreau> figure002: Yes. There are also video cards for PCI slots but whether or not it would be worth it is debateable
<soreau> debatable*
<figure002> soreau: ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  so whats the problem? - your disk space is going tobe very tight if this is a clean install and you are allready running out space.
<soreau> ajnabicancer: just remove whatever is installed and reinstall the latest version
<ubuntu> hello
<lalakis> does anyone know about c programming language ?  i cant connect to the #C  channel thats why i am askign here
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: so, take a current ubuntu version? 11.10?
<theadmin> lalakis: It's ##c
<Dr_willis> lalakis,  you need to be a 'registered' user to join that channel i imagine..
<soreau> lalakis: ##C? you might need a registered nick
<lalakis> how can i register?
<Dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> ! register | lalakis
<ubottu> lalakis: please see above
<rayden_> Dr_willis, i just dont know exactly why no space ... i install ubuntu on a hard drive with 150 gb space
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to accelerate the download?
<mionick> maitrey: with about:config you can see all plugins in your browser . try to deactivate them all and let only flashplayer plugin
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  time to check the output of mount, and fdisk -l, and see how your disk is partioned then .  could be you made /  too small.
<soreau> ubuntu: Get a faster connection? What download?
<ubuntu> faster connection that's what i mean
<chown_> just out of curiosity, how is it possible to do this things at the desktop: http://download.tuxfamily.org/glxdock/mediacolor/album3/1318236597_2e7a89592a.png
<bkerensa> ubuntu: Could you better explain your question?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: i have made another partition for ubuntu installation and iso is in other partition.
<zane> soreau: i fixed it by adding 'set gfxpayload=keep' in grub
<rayden_> Dr_willis, Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<rayden_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
<rayden_> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<rayden_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<rayden_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<rayden_> Disk identifier: 0x40d49aee
<FloodBot1> rayden_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> zane: cool
<zane> soreau: so aggravating........
<zane> soreau: thanks for your help though
<bkerensa> rayden_: Please use paste.ubuntu.com for pasting
<zane> i don't know if i like grub2
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  install and use the 'pastebinit' command or a pastebin site.
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: Release:	10.04 | Release:	10.04
<zane> doing this was soooooooooooooooooo simple in grub legacy
<Dr_willis> !mount | rayden_
<ubottu> rayden_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bkerensa> chown_: You could customize like that with Cairo Dock
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: you want to have a more current version!
<zenon> whys it say linux swap / solaris?
<marius1> Hi everyone! I have a problem here and I need some help.
<rayden_> Dr_willis, i have one hor of ubuntu and i have so many uestions :|
<Dr_willis> zenon,  why what says that and where?
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife: ok, i also hear about something named fodera or ???? what do you say about that.
<Bhavesh> WUBI installs ubuntu on a windows partition then will my Ubuntu run on NTFS or the standard Ubuntu format partition?
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  you may want to go spend an hr or 3 reading some beginner guides. and bash guides. and you may want to start with the normal desktop version.   it can work as a server just like the server edition does.
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: i dont know fedora, but i dont think fedora allows itself to install via windows
<Neikius> so can anyone help me with my grub problem? I dont wanna have an unbootable system...
<zenon> I try'ed sudo fdisk -l
<Bhavesh> as NTFS may not be as good as Ubuntu partition, shall I install Ubuntu with wubi or install it directly on the hard drive?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: fedora is a distro/version of linux, like ubuntu
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  starting from zero knowledge and learnng only from IRC. is not going to be very easy. time spend reading will get you more knowledge of the fundamentals faster.
<rayden_> Dr_willis, i have the desktop ubuntu
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  you said you did a server/console install earlier...
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: can you pm me?
<almoxarife> ajnabicancer: not sure if the pm'er is off
<MonkeyDust> zenon  and you want to know what swap is?
<Dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<pilz> Hi. Where do I find checksums for the CD images?
<maitrey> you know whats funny. I have seen the plugins in mozzila and chrome as well both are saying its disabled because its old and that i should update. as long is i try to update its loading and on the end it says that i have flash already installed (which i really have). this is the message in mozilla : For your safety, Firefox has disabled your outdated version of Flash. Please upgrade to the latest version.
<Bhavesh> what is preferable wubi or direct installation?
<MonkeyDust> direct
<Dr_willis> wubi is somthing that most people in here seem to hate.. for good reasons. :)
<ikonia> Bhavesh: up to you, I don't think wubi as a technology is a sound process, but some people like it
<Bhavesh> I've never used wubi before. But have installed and uninstalled ubuntu almost 15 times..
<Dr_willis> from a 'techinal support person' - wubi is a real pain.
<Dr_willis> !lamp | rayden_
<ubottu> rayden_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  all i know about lamp and xampp is from that url. i dont use them.
<Rim3nX> indeed it is... wubi isn't your first choise of solution to mutliboot
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  and theres no need to msg me.
<marius1> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and after restart i can't choose between windows and ubuntu, just windows is booting, i google that and ppl say it's a grub problem, someone can help me pls?
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  if your lamp install is in   /opt/lampp/lampp   i  have to wonder how you installed it.
<rayden_> Dr_willis, u now how to install a database for server? other if xampp no work?
<ikonia> marius1: what happens when you try to boot ubuntu
<ikonia> rayden_: don't use xammp
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  i dont use xampp or lamp. so no idea.
<marius1> i cant boot it
<marius1> i cant even see it
<theadmin> Dr_willis: That's where XAMPP installs to (a very popular Apache-MySQL-PHP-Perl-etc package)
<ikonia> rayden_: it's a self contained stack which really isn't useful
<marius1> now i am running from stick live
<rayden_> ikonia, what to use then?
<ikonia> rayden_: a standard lamp stack can work with your OS much clearner and you'll have less problems
<ikonia> !lamp | rayden_
<ubottu> rayden_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zane> rayden_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<ikonia> marius1: are you saying you no longer get the grub menu ? it just boots straight into Windows
<marius1> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> marius1: did you ever see the grub menu  ?
<marius1> yes
<Dr_willis> rayden_,  if you have been using Ubuntu for under 2 hrs..  and are now trying to jump right into using lamp/xampp  well...  thats  going to be a steap learning curve
<zane> lol
<ikonia> marius1: what changed ?
<marius1> inokia: nothing changed, it just doesnt appear
<marius1> it just boots straight to windows
<ikonia> marius1: grub doesn't just delete it's self - something must have changed, re-installed/fixed windows, changed a setting in the bios etc
<ikonia> marius1: something HAS to have changed.
<Dr_willis> ive seen windows av apps or bios features over write grub to 'remove viruses' :) and trash grub.
<marius1> ikonia: i havent change anything.. 1st time i used wubi, it was very slow with it.. and i deleted it and made a new partition for ubuntu, i installed it and now i cannot see the grub menu.. that's it
<pilz> My ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso doesn't work, anybody have an md5 or something to verify?
<theadmin> !md5sum | pilz
<ubottu> pilz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> marius1: OK - so you've re-installed ubuntu and deleted wubi, that is a pretty big change, rather than "nothing's changed"
<marius1> ikonia: what to do now?
<ikonia> marius1: well, the first thing you need to do is think about your answers when people ask a question
<soreau> marius1: You could try installing grub from a live session
<Dr_willis>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/MD5SUMS    seems empty.. odd...
<marius1> soreau: a help with that would be great.. i am noob
<soreau> ! grub2 | marius1
<ubottu> marius1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pilz> ubottu: that links to http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS which is what I was looking for. Thanks!
<ubottu> pilz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS   there we go...
<theadmin> Dr_willis: It indeed is, use releases.ubuntu.com/RELEASE/MD5SUMS
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Yep, you guessed it :D
<Dr_willis> wonder why they dont put them all in there. :)
<Dr_willis> be nice to have the url in the factoid.
<Rim3nX> I'm bad with irc clients... how do I connect to #ubuntu from epic5... I don't know how to change host to irc.freenode.net
<OldManMagnusx> morning all.
<zane> marius1: just reinstall ubuntu from the cd, your in over your head trying to re-install grub from a live cd
<Dr_willis> Rim3nX,  most support the /server servername  or /connect servername   command
<Dr_willis> Rim3nX,  you may want to try some differnt irc clients. like weechat or irssi or the other gui clients out.
<zane> marius1: you have to mount fs, chroot, way tooooooooo much for a noob
<Rim3nX> thanks
<marius1> zane: i just re-installed ubuntu
<OldManMagnusx> i want to compile some windows exe binaries on ubuntu. am i right in thinking that mingw isn't the tool i should be looking at?
<zane> marius1: did you install grub to /dev/sda ?
<marius1> zane: now i am about to..
<soreau> theadmin: Dr_willis: Perhaps they shouldn't have md5/sha sums in the 'root' releases directory (since they're empty)
<OldManMagnusx> Rim3nX: irssi is a good client.
<Rim3nXXXXXXX> hehe... here it is, thanks :))))
<Dr_willis> soreau,  or make it a link to a dir with all the sums for all the releases.
<zane> marius1: and once you do that windows becomes dependent on grub for boot capability!!! so take heed noob! :-P
<abdalla> hallo
<Rim3nXXXXXXX> I prefere to do it from a terminal
<zane> marius1: meaning, if something happens to you ubuntu install you won't be able to boot ubuntu or windows
<soreau> Dr_willis: Yes, anything would be better than the confusing emptiness it is currently
<Dr_willis> Rim3nXXXXXXX,  weechat and irssi are both very popular for terminal only irc.
<zane> marius1: i mean if something happens to your grub through ubuntu install
<Rim3nX> hey guys, how to add grid plugin to compiz ???
<soreau> Rim3nX: install compiz-plugins-extra
<marius1> zane: i get an error: it says cannot stat `aufs'
<pauser> is there any way to reinstall the default audio drivers, because my mic did not record well and i tried to reinstall a new driver but i dont have any sound now
<zane> marius1: are you trying to install grub from the live cd?
<marius1> zane: yes
<marius1> zane: actually live stick
<zane> marius1: if so, you have to mount your ubuntu install and chroot. your in over you head
<marius1> zane: usb
<Dr_willis> pauser,  how did you 'reinstall a new driver' ?
<zane> marius1: just reinstall ubuntu again!
<soreau> marius1: You probably need to chroot into the system on the hard drive
<zane> marius1: don't do that because then you have to mount proc and all that, too much for you. reinstall UBUNTU again
<Somelauw> Hi, I can't upgrade my ubuntu because I'm holding broken packages. I don't know which are broken. Can anyone help me fix this problem?
<zane> marius1: make sure you install grub to the MBR /DEV/SDA
<Dr_willis> repairing grub is not that hard these days from a live cd with that new grub reparir tool.. when it works. :)
<Rim3nX> it seams like I need to add ppa for that compiz-plugins-extra since it's not found
<soreau> zane: It's not particularly polite to assume a task is too advanced for any user..
<zane> soreau: he said he was a complete noob
<marius1> zane: after reinstall i cannot boot ubuntu, so how could i install something?
<Dr_willis> Hopefully that tool will be on the default 12.x live cds
<Neikius> hello, anyone knows how to stop grub-probe from probing certain devices? it hangs my entire apt update and I have a possibly broken system now!?
<zane> marius1: you didn't install grub correctly
<soreau> zane: That's why we have guides.. for people that want to learn
<soreau> ! chroot | marius1
<ubottu> marius1: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<pauser> Dr_willis: I downloaded it from www.alsa-project.org
<Somelauw> I'm using 10.10
<marius1> zane: how to install grub?
<soreau> ! grub2 | marius1
<ubottu> marius1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zane> soreau: that is a highly advanced process for a linux noob
<Rim3nX> can't find compiz-plugins-extras, maybe cause this is 10.04.4 ?
<zane> soreau: with or without a guide
<Dr_willis> pauser,  if you compiled it from source, then a 'sudo make uninstall' MIGHT remove it. but im not sure what the proper command would be to reinstall the old drivers.
<zane> marius1: when you install ubuntu from usb stick it will ask you where to install grub
<soreau> zane: I guess that all depends on your will power and intelligence level
<marius1> zane: i never saw that
<pauser> Dr_willis: no it was already compiled
<zane> marius1: it's there, near the end of the install process
<zane> marius1: ok marius1 i will walk you through the chroot process, are you ready?
<zane> marius1: are you in the live cd environment right now?
<theadmin> zane: It only asks where to install grub if you use advanced partitioning, if you use those simple options it just guesses where to install it
<marius1> zane: yes
<piyush> error at boot : sulogin  cannot open password database
<zane> marius1: ok open a terminal, press CTRL+ALT+T
<marius1> zane: done
<Somelauw> Can anyone help me upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4?
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife: how to pm again
<zane> marius1: sudo fdisk -l, paste output to pastebin
<theadmin> Somelauw: Just run the update manager, it'll take care of it for you
<marius1> zane: ok.. i did that too
<Dr_willis> pauser,  so we are back to 'exactly how/what commands' did you use to isntall them.
<Somelauw> theadmin, I did that but got an error. I will run it again so I can screenshot the error (since I can't copy-paste it).
<zane> marius1: show me output
<zane> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marius1> zane: Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<marius1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<marius1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<marius1> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<marius1> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<marius1> Disk identifier: 0x6140f6bb
<FloodBot1> marius1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Somelauw: Meh the basic process is: disable third-party repos (ppas etc), remove third-party packages, run the upgrade.
<Somelauw> It had something to do with broken packages.
<soreau> marius1: Pastebin means to use a pastebin service such as pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<soreau> marius1: Don't flood into the channel, that's why there's pastebin
<Somelauw> theadmin: I just disabled ppa's. I didn't remove anything. I will run again and if it fails, I think I will try removing them.
<zenon> thanks for info
<zane> marius1: no, copy the text that came after 'sudo fdisk -l' ALL OF IT and put into pastebin and give me the link
<zane> marius1: so i can identify your ubuntu partition
<viktor_133> ! ubotto | off-topic
<viktor_133> !ubotto | off-topic
<piyush>  error at "single user boot" : sulogin  cannot open password database password database
<Dr_willis> i wonder if it wouldent be easier to just try the 'boot-repair' tool --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Somelauw> It is probably easier to download ubuntu from scratch then removing anything I didn't install by using some update manager.
<drake01> guys, how do i set the xterm cursor shape underline instead of default block shaped??
<oCean> viktor_133: what are you trying to do?
<theadmin> Somelauw: Correct. A clean install is always a better option
<viktor_133> oCean, find the off-topic channel
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  theres the various ppa-purge tools also.
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | viktor_133
<ubottu> viktor_133: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> viktor_133: it's #ubuntu-offtopic. To ask ubottu, us:  /msg ubottu !offtopic
<Neikius> multipath devices + grub = DEATH IN FIRE
<Neikius> dont ever try to update grub when multipath fails
<theadmin> Neikius: multipath?
<viktor_133> oCean, thnks, first time trying cli irc
<Neikius> grub will hang itself and you will have a broken system
<oCean> viktor_133: welcome!
<Neikius> theadmin: yea, using ISCSI devices
<Somelauw> Will a dist-upgrade nicely ask if I want to close irc?
<theadmin> Neikius: Oh. Huh. I didn't know those cause problems... Then again, I write my grub configs manually lol...
<Neikius> grub-probe hangs
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  ive never noticed it forceeing irc to close.
<Neikius> 	grub-probe hangs probing devices that are broken/unavailable etc
<theadmin> Somelauw: It won't close anything. See "man 2 unlink" for more details, but basically if the system needs to delete a currently open file (program, too) it will wait till that program closes before doing so. So you've got nothing to be scared of, you can use IRC while updating
<Somelauw> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/C3jG0nM3
<Guest19819> Hi, I just installed cairo-dock, can someone suggest how can I replace gnome-panel with that? I dont want gnome-panel, so is there a way to hide it?
<theadmin> Guest19819: Why not stop using gnome? Use openbox or something like that...
<piyush> how to run pwconv from livecd to sync shadow and passwd files on boot disk?
<theadmin> Guest19819: Basically you can't use gnome without gnome-panel or gnome-shell or unity or some similar nonsense. You want a standalone window manager most likely
<Dr_willis> Guest1080,  using unity/gnome-shell/gnome-2 or whate exactly?  And you may want to change nicks to somthing more readable.
<Guest19819> theadmin, gnome and openbox are entirely different? i heard that name for the 1st time
<Dr_willis> oops :) to avoide auto nick completion issues..
<Dr_willis> Gnome is a desktop. openbox is a window manager.
<theadmin> Guest19819: openbox is a wm (with an app launch menu though to make things a little easier), gnome is a huge load of apps (desktop environment)
<mi3> hey, openbox is interesting after all theadmin
<Dr_willis> You could just set whatever panel you dont want to see to auto hide.
<theadmin> mi3: Sure is.
<theadmin> The best *box around in my personal opinion... fluxbox, blackbox etc are meh
<theadmin> But that's just me :D
<Somelauw> Is there a single command that uninstalls all third-party packages?
<Dr_willis> openbox dident handle compitiong does it?  or has it gained that featyre yet?
<mi3> hmm
<Dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Somelauw> Is everything I installed using sudo make deb considered a third-party package that precents me from updating?
<theadmin> Dr_willis: You can use it with xcompmgr so it kind of does have compositing :)
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  not 'all'  but you can do them one at a time.
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  thats what i was thinking. I had issues with xcompmgr last i tried it.
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Works for me :$ Then again, I don't *usually* use compositing, but last I tried it worked
<Somelauw> Or should I just uninstall everything I installed by using a ppa?
<mi3> theadmin: hey, can I change the permissions of gnome-panel so that it wont load when I log in?
<theadmin> mi3: That will end up giving you a loop -- it will log you out right after being logged in. Nay, won't work.
<Dr_willis> mi3,  theres also this --->  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-create-standalone-compiz-session.html
<mi3> theadmin: ohh i see
<Dr_willis> mi3,  gnome and its panels are so tightly tied..  its easier to create your own session if you dont want the panels.
<mi3> Dr_willis, i dont use compiz, dont like it much
<Gallomimia> hi there. i'm trying to use a script called ftpmirror which crashes perl. i'm reading some bug reports from 2 years ago that claim it was fixed. is anyone familiar with these scripts? if not, can you tell me how i should go about discovering and upgrading the perl module installed on my ubuntu server?
<Dr_willis> mi3,  it all depends on your needs and experience level.
<Dr_willis> mi3,  you could use that guide as a basis for your own openbox+awn session i guess. or other ways
<Dr_willis> some docks want compoziting, so that would require a wm that supports it. or like openbox+xcompmgr to get the eyecandy.
<Somelauw> Dr_willis, theadmin: Is everything I installed using sudo make deb considered a third-party package that prevents me from updating or should I just uninstall everything that comes from a ppa?
<mi3> Dr_willis: well my needs are umm conky[which i rely the most], and cairo-dock [which i installed right now], a few movies[for that i have a vlc] and some gallons of beer :)
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  'sudo make deb' ?
<Somelauw> Dr_willis: That's how you make a debian package if you have the source code.
<theadmin> mi3: You can use openbox with all that just fine :)
<Dr_willis> mi3,  cairo-dock can make use of compositing. not sure if it will cry if its not there.
<Gallomimia> mi3: no lusty wenches?
<karthick> I would like to setup  samba server in my office. Which one will be better desktop edition or a server edition of ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  cant say ive ever done it that way. :)
<almoxarife> cairo-dock does not need compiz
<Dr_willis> Kartagis,  the server edition can work as a samba server.
<mi3> update: i use gnome 2.32 [natty, classic with no effects, repeat NO effects :)]
<Dr_willis> Kartagis,  unless you want a headless machine for some reason. and never ever want to have a desktop on it.
<theadmin> mi3: My suggestion for a perfect de is openbox + launchy + lxpanel + nitrogen + pcmanfm + xcompmgr (optional) + obkey + obconf.
 * theadmin doesn't need anything more xD
<ruslan> yo
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife:
<ruslan> [xaxaxaxa
<Dr_willis> jwm+rox-filer  :P
<ruslan> yxaxax
<ruslan> fuck all
<Gallomimia> um
<ruslan> нигерыыы
<Gallomimia> are you okay?
<ruslan> ахахахахаа
<Somelauw> Why can't ubuntu just ignore third party packages when upgrading?
<FloodBot1> ruslan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruslan> ахахахаха
<Gallomimia> did you skip your medication?
<mi3> thats a long list[and being new to ubuntu[which i am trying since a year] dont know most of them]
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  some coule have the same name/replace packages in the default repos.
<mi3> what the hell man whose flooding?
<Gallomimia> he's just spamming random junk into the channel
<mi3> I saw ruslan in the movies now he's a reality in this channel man!
<piyush> in normal mode system reboots and under single user mode it says :sulogin : cannot open password datavase
<mi3> :) hahahaha
<pangolin> it's over. move on please
<theadmin> mi3: openbox = window manager, launchy = simple app launcher, lxpanel = a panel, nitrogen = wallpaper changer, pcmanfm = filemanager, xcompmgr = compositing manager, obkey = key shortcut configuration tool, obconf = openbox configuration tool
<karthick> Dr_willis: is it possible to have gui on a server edition?
<zane> karthick: ofcourse but why would you want to
<Gallomimia> from movies to channels? kinda like so many holywood big names
<Dr_willis> Kartagis,  it basically would be a desktop edition then. :) theres a few defaults that may be differnt.
<eQuiNoX__> given a device file how does one go about finding the driver used to interface to it?
<mi3> Gallomimia: hehe
<whiiduip> Hi, what happens if i delete ubuntu installation partition?
<benhelps>   Zane hehe
<Somelauw> Can someone answer the following question:
<karthick> zane: i need to have a server with gui?
<ajnabicancer__> almoxarife:
<zane> benhelps: i love the console myself
<Gallomimia> whiiduip then you use a different install, or reinstall that one
<Somelauw> Is everything I installed using sudo make deb considered a third-party package that prevents me from updating or should I just uninstall everything that comes from a ppa?
<whiiduip> Gallomimia, i arleady have win7
<zane> karthick: 'info coreutils'
<whiiduip> but will it affect me?
<Kartagis> Dr_willis: I'm pretty sure you meant karthick
<benhelps> Zane yeah me too, and given my "server" runs on a 4gb mem stick
<Gallomimia> yes. you won't have any space on that part of your drive
<whiiduip> can i format it safely?
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  i wouldent think that would be counted as a ppa.
<mi3> theadmin: thanks for the details, will check them out on google...
<piyush> @whiiduip: you wont be able to access rest of OS
<zane> whiiduip: if you installed from a cd/usb you wont be able to boot windows7
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  i do belive the various tools would count it as a 3rd party.
<whiiduip> why zane?
<Gallomimia> Somelauw: that's the same thing you asked 5 minutes ago but didn't reply when people asked you for clarification
<Somelauw> Dr_willis: But I disabled all ppa
<whiiduip> then what shall i do?
<karthick> zane: What ?
<whiiduip> I installed win 7 over it
<Gallomimia> you want no ubuntu installed?
<zane> whiiduip: oh then your good
<Dr_willis> disable, then use ppa-purge, perhaps. and remove whatever extra debs you installed.
<whiiduip> i want lubuntu
<whiiduip> ubuntu is too slow
<Somelauw> Dr_willis: Only on the ppa's?
<zane> whiiduip: if you installed win7 over it your fine to delete the partition
<whiiduip> zane, but i did this once the same
<Gallomimia> oh. yeah. check whatever partition tools exist in the world of windows and sort out your partitions
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  id disable them ALL if you want to maxamize your upgrade chances..
<whiiduip> and i had to reinstall ubuntu
<whiiduip> and then reinstall win 7
<whiiduip> are you totally sure?
<whiiduip> i have win 7 boot mgr
<whiiduip> not grub
<FloodBot1> whiiduip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gallomimia> maybe a problem with your MBR
<zane> whiiduip: omg, what are you trying to accomplish
<zane> LOL
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  upgradeing can be problematic. i tend to do clena installs whenever possible.
<Gallomimia> heh
<zane> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gallomimia> he didn't paste bomb. he just talked normally
<Gallomimia> throttle your bot
<zane> lol i know
<zane> no my bot
<Dr_willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zane> !ubottu flooding
<Somelauw> Dr_willis: Then is there a way to keep /home?
<Gallomimia> that's a better response there
<ikonia> zane: id you don't know how to use the bot - please don't.
<Gallomimia> Somelauw: sure. don't delete the partition
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  my /home/ is on its own partion/hard drive. :) so i always keep my /home/
<Gallomimia> or back up the directory on another drive
<Somelauw> I would like to see a list of third-packages I need to uninstall, because I don't remember them by heart.
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  i think the synaptic package manager tool can show a list of them.
<zane> ikonia: id?
<theadmin> Somelauw: If you already removed all the PPAs, the computer janitor will remove third-party packages for you
<Somelauw> theadmin: I just unchecked them in software-centre
<Dr_willis> I recall 'computer-janitor' being a bit over-zelous in what it likes to clean out. :)
<mi3> theadmin: I have 18 repeat 18 flv files [file size around 770MB] and they all are parts of a movie, so  i tried to join them by mencoder, and the file size became 2.6 gb! need suggestions! also the overall timing of the movie was 1hours 30 min and it became 3 hours, so something must have gone wrong, can you suggest some good alternative
<Somelauw> theadmin: Okay, I will try
<theadmin> mi3: Try something like pitivi or openshot or whatever lol
<mi3> are they both cli and gui? theadmin?
<Somelauw> Okay, that is certainly a lot.
<theadmin> mi3: They're video editors, so GUI
<Dr_willis> convert from flv to  somthing else, then try to join them perhaps.
<Myrtti> whiiduip: please try to keep your questions and comments in one line instead of hitting enter for comma
<mi3> totally? or even support cli?
<zenon> you guys are awesome! =)
<Dr_willis> mencoder, and ffmpeg can both  join them but you may need to play with the various options mi3
<mi3> thanks zenon appreciated
<theadmin> mi3: No CLI support in them. Again, they're video editors. I don't know how to honestly do it over CLI.
<mi3> ok theadmin thanks
<mi3> thanks a lot
<theadmin> Bah, placement... "I honestly don't know how to do it over CLI" < there
<Dr_willis> shouldent 18x770mb = be a lot more then  2.6gb ?
<mi3> i will preview openbox as well
<mi3> hehe
<zane> mi3: have you tried 'mplayer'
<theadmin> Dr_willis: (s)he meant the overall size of all the 18 files
<mi3> yeah
<zane> mi3: cmus is awesome
<mi3> every file size is different Dr_willis the combined file size of all parts is 770 mb[approx]
<mi3> zane, whats cmus?
<Dr_willis> You could do it via vlc also i imagine. :) it can play/stream to a differnt file.
<zane> mi3: sudo apt-get install cmus !
<zane> mi3: then man cmus
<mi3> what is cmus? i dont install anything that i dont know of zane
<Dr_willis> !info cmus
<ubottu> cmus (source: cmus): lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Gallomimia> mi3	sounds to me that you got codecs flipturned around
<Dr_willis> 'its all about the codecs' :)
<mi3> brb guys brb
<Gallomimia> odd that joining them has resulted in a loss of compression, if that's the case
<Dr_willis> i wonder if arista, or avidemux have 'join all in the playlist into a single file' feature...
<Dr_willis> I have a few videos that are in 2+ parts i need to join. someday. but i normally just let vlc play them via its playlist so its not a big deal
<Saqks> Hello all
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarif:
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife:
<amiacara> Is there anyway to access ubuntu partition on my windows?
<theadmin> amiacara: There's ext2read (possibly the safest way)
<ikonia> amiacara: not safley, no
<amiacara> thanks theadmin
<theadmin> amiacara: Still better be careful with it
<Dr_willis> it suggest using those tools in 'read only' mode and have windows unmount them. befor you exit windows.
<jrib> Dr_willis: avimerge, mencoder, ffmpeg are the usual tools
<Dr_willis> I have had thsose tools under windows trash data on the linux side.
<amiacara> theadmin, what could even happen? I want to copy intel and then remove ubuntu
<Dr_willis> jrib,  can avimerge do flv directly? would you have to go flv -> mp4 -> avimerge
<Dr_willis> amiacara, may be safer to use a live cd - if the ubuntu side is broken.
<pilz> Dr_willis: I'd use mkvmerge
<Dr_willis> pilz,  but if they are flv to begin with.. will that do  the converting, then merge.. or will a middle-step still be needed?
<starn> how do i make speakers stop playing when my headphones are plugged in?
<Somelauw> Computer janitor says: System clean up could not complete. Be sure no other package manager such as Synaptic or Update Manager is running.
<Somelauw> But no other package manager is running.
<sharpspear> whats the command for see what maps there is in a specific folders?
<sharpspear>  for some reason "cd /Home/Documents/ doesnt work" says there aint no such file or directory
<Somelauw> Since there is no key in tray that says someone with root access is busy.
<cancer> almoxarife:
<jrib> sharpspear: linux is case-sensitive ("home", not "Home")
<Dr_willis> sharpspear,  Linux IS CaSe SenSeTiVe
<kalim0j0> is there a way to mount an iso file to see whats in it before burning it to disk ?
<Dr_willis> !iso
<pilz> Dr_willis: flv is just a container, as are avi and mkv. Except flv and avi can't contain all codecs. mkvmerge will just get the video out of one container and put it in another, like zip or tar.
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<aLeSD> how can I trasparency on the unuty topbar ?
<NyLes> hi, i just want to know if i can just use a kernel coming from kernel site?
<ikonia> NyLes: why would you do that ?
<kalim0j0> dr_willis why did you put a ! before iso ?
<kalim0j0> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_willis> kalim0j0,  its a bot trigger...
<NyLes> ikonia: cause i think the source of my sound card problem is the kernel?
<ikonia> NyLes: why do you think that ?
<sharpspear> jrib: tried both ofc, it still says the same
<jrib> sharpspear: likely because you mean to put /home/username/Documents
<Somelauw> Computer janitor just doesn't work.
<NyLes> ikonia: because sound card works fine with puppy linux? specifically Lucid Puppy which is Ubuntu-based..
<ikonia> NyLes: ok - so again, why do you think it's a kernel problem ?
<sharpspear> jrib: aaaa. didnt have a clue that username had to go between. very fresh in linux, tyvm
<jrib> sharpspear: ~ will expand to your user's home, so you could just do "~/Documents"
<NyLes> ikonia: i just thought of it because i can't see any difference with puppy linux and ubuntu.. and as i am reading things they say drivers are inside the kernel.. so i thought the process of compiling the kernel between puppy and ubuntu are so much different..
<amiacara> are there any grub usb?
<amiacara> wich scans for all partition
<ikonia> NyLes what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<amiacara> in order to find bootable one?
<amiacara> or let's you choose?
<amiacara> please?
<FloodBot1> amiacara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpe1> amiacara, supergrubdisk/recatux
<kalim0j0> i get error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<rumpe1> amiacara, rescatux
<NyLes> ikonia: i've tried all the stable version already with same result.. aplay -l no soundcards found..
<Dr_willis> kalim0j0,  normally it would be -t is09660 or -t udf
<ikonia> NyLes: just aplay or no sound card at all ?
<sharpspear> jrib: all right, tyvm again :)
<NyLes> ikonia: just aplay -l.. i posted already at ubuntu forum but no one seems interested or know the root of my problem, wanna see the result of alsa script?
<mobhero> hi
<ikonia> NyLes right, so think it through, you have a working sound card, just not working with aplay......
<ikonia> NyLes: is it likley to be a kernel problem, or an aplay problem ?
<mobhero> mmmob
<tziOm> I cant manage to get wpa_supplicant working the way I want it.. when I change network, dhclient is not rerun. My interfaces has: iface wlan0 inet dhcp\nwpa-driver wext\nwpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<tziOm> What am I missing?
<tziOm> it comes up fine first time, but when switching network, I have to manually trigger new dhcp lease
<MarkEd> hey
<MarkEd> heellllooo
<NyLes> ikonia: here, please analyze this for me, i just shifted to linux and ubuntu was the first linux i tried before puppy.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/857752/
<NyLes> ikonia: that's why i don't know if I'm right, I'm just acting with my thoughts ..
<ikonia> NyLes: what is there to analize
<ajnabicancer> almoxarif
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife:
<ikonia> NyLes: test your sound card with other applications, does it work/yes no, if the answer is "yes" then your kernel is fine, so if your sound card, the problem is aplay
<Dr_willis> puppy can tend to be a rather large pile of patches over bandaids :)  NyLes  id be curios if it worked in the 12.x release if not defainatly file a bug on it.
<NyLes> ikonia: it doesn't work.. totally..
<Dr_willis> it sounds (pun?) like it may just be an alsa mixer/muted setting.
<ikonia> NyLes ok - so when I asked if it was your soundcard not working or just aplay, why did you say "just aplay"
<NyLes> Dr_willis: yeah that's my only hope I think..
<ikonia> Dr_willis not sure if it's a muted issus as there would still be sound "devices" even if they are muted
<Dr_willis> NyLes,  is this a HDMI connection? or normal stero outs?  Ive seen issues where hdmi needed exta work. but normal stero out worked fine.
<NyLes> ikonia: because I thought that if the card isn't working with aplay, it means it doesn't work at all.. "Beginner's Thought"
<NyLes> Dr_willis: just a normal stereo outs dr..
<ikonia> NyLes have you tried the sound card with other applications, eg: playing a CD/DVD,
<monsterripper> Hi there, I'm not sure which website I was on , but I saw a website where you could pay for someone to write the code/a feature for you in an open source program like firefox etc   ....  Does anyone know what this website was .. I thnk it was french but I can't remember...
<pilz> Where are the settings for the launcher bar on the left? Want to stop it from disappearing.
<Dr_willis> pilz,  the ccsm tool, unity plugin has some settings for it. but be carefull with that tool
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ikonia> monsterripper not an ubuntu question, sorry
<NyLes> ikonia: yes but still no sound..
<alisunjaya> hello?
<ikonia> NyLes: ok, have you worked through the ubuntu guides to check/test/setup the sound card
<pilz> It's "advanced customization" to make that thing stay there all the time?!
<ikonia> !sound | NyLes
<ubottu> NyLes: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<alisunjaya> ikonia??
<monsterripper> ikonia ... err it is 'cos it involves open source programs used by ubuntu !
<amiacara> ubuntu is powerfull, but will it blend?
 * XVampireX has seen ubuntu/android in local newspapers today
<Dr_willis> pilz,  theres like 4 settings for its hideing features. I alwyas set mine to be 'always show'
<ikonia> monsterripper no it's not, asking "how can I pay someone to write an open source application" is not an ubuntu support question
<ikonia> alisunjaya: what ?
<Dr_willis> pilz,  i think always show - may be the default in the next release
<kkj3> Anyone lknow if it's possible to make a copy off all your files and packages?
<zenon> almoxafife, sounds like some sorta bad medication
<Dr_willis> !clone | kkj3
<ubottu> kkj3: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mi3> Hi!
<kkj3> thanks
<mi3> I m back
<Somelauw> computer janitor is just being stupid, I think
<NyLes> ikonia: ok there are 2 new links, i already tried that SoundTroubleshooting but no luck.. I'll try the other 2 thanks..
<Somelauw> I will just apt purge everything she says, since she can't do it on her own.
<ikonia> NyLes: swapping the kernel blindly is a massive task that shouldn't be done unless you are %101 certain you NEED to do it
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  log out/back in and try it again. or try it from a clean boot. could be some lock file is stuck.
<inx-live> hola buenas
<MoDDD> hi all
<Somelauw> Dr_willis: I already tried the login trick. I will now do the reboot trick.
<Dr_willis> Computer Janitor is one of those tools that is getting phased out i belive. its just not well done.
<Dr_willis> and it can be a bit dangerous :)
<pilz> Dr_willis: thanks, it worked (though I did have to log out)
<Dr_willis> pilz,  thats common for many unity setytings/tweaks.
<ubuntu-guy> hi
<amiacara> ubunutu 11.10 is grub or grub2?
<Dr_willis> amiacara,  should be grub2
<ikonia> grub2
<amiacara> u sure
<amiacara> ?
<Dr_willis> yes.
<mobhero> what is difference grub and grub2
<alisunjaya> what is it grub???
<Dr_willis> Unless you are upgradeing.. it should use grub2 by default.
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuntu-guy> Still i did not able to configure the ubuntu 11.10 for text mode login prompt
<Dr_willis> Grub2 was a total rewrite of grub, with many  improvements.
<Dr_willis> !text | ubuntu-guy
<ubottu> ubuntu-guy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ajnabicancer_> almoxarife:
<mobhero> what is the difference bw ext3 and ext4
<airtonix> 1
<airtonix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110009
<airtonix> mobhero: ^
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<zenon> I love AI.
<NyLes> ikonia: ok thanks again..
<broc93> hello everybody!
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife:
<mobhero> error: YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN : Domain not found in nis ubuntu 10.04 lts pls help on this
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, I simply want to edit /etc/default/grub and configure it as text mode so that i get Text mode login prompt then command "startx" to get X interface. I was able to do it for Ubuntu 10.04.
<broc93> I have a question: I have installed Xubuntu on the computers of a public place. I don't want any data to be saved on those PCs, so I thought I could use the "guest" mode. I suppose that people who log in as "guest" can't save anything on the hard drive, because their data is deleted after they log out.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980263 mobhero
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  you edit the /etc/default/grub and replace the 'quiet splash' with 'text' (or  'text noquiet nosplash nofb'
<bazhang> broc93, kiosk you mean?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  then rerun update-grub
<broc93> anyway, I want to be able to edit the environment; for example, can I add an application at startup on guest mode?
<broc93> bazhang: well, on Xubuntu there is already a "guest" option in the login interface, don't know it it's "kiosk" :D
<kalim0j0> dr_willis : yes -t iso9660 worked fine
<broc93> if*
<kalim0j0> how do i unrar a .rar file
<bazhang> broc93, or did you mean a thin client type set up
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, I was replaced 'quiet splash' with 'text' but no luck... OK let's try 'text noquiet nosplash nofb'
<jrib> kalim0j0: double click on it
<alisunjaya> hello??ada orang
<tensorpudding> kiosk mode isn't quite the same thing
<broc93> bazhang: sorry, but I haven't understood. After installing Xubuntu on those machines, I could log in as "admin" (my account) or as a guest.
<bazhang> !id | alisunjaya
<ubottu> alisunjaya: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tensorpudding> with that, you can't log in, log out, or touch the filesystem at all, it just runs a single program to my understanding
<broc93> bazhang: but I want to add a startup program to that "guest mode"
<mobhero> bazhang -_: we have already acquainted with that document but no luck.
<bazhang> mobhero, you are running a cluster then?
<mobhero> bazhnag:-: no
<mobhero> just we install nis then getting this error,
<bazhang> mobhero, that error seems associated with a cluster
<broc93> knock knock, anybody there?
<mobhero> but we dont have any cluser bazhang
<bazhang> broc93, yes? you wish a thin client?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  text normally works for me.
<Dr_willis> broc93,  i recall seeing some info about the guest user - on the askubuntu.com site. how its used  has changed in recent releases.
<Dr_willis> broc93,  there are also system wide 'autostart' features for the Desktops. or per-user auto start features.
<zenon> I love you ubottu! =D
<mobhero> bazhang ???
<bazhang> zenon, lets keep chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Wex__> @ftw
<ajnabicancer> almoxarife:
<broc93> Dr_willis: where can I find  those "autostart" features?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  you are rerunning 'sudo update-grub' after making the changes?
<Dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sharpspear> is there any way i can safely remove everything that has to do with java so i know i get a fresh installation next time i do it?
<Dr_willis> broc93,  in recent releases the guest user gets a clean /etc/skel on each new login
<Dr_willis> broc93,  you may want to check the info at askubuntu.com - i only skimmed it a few weeks ago.
<broc93> Dr_willis: yeah, I've done that but I get that program at startup only when I log in with my account, not with the guest one
<alisunjaya> dr willis
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, Do you get command mode login prompt and startx ? Text works for me too but still i get lightdm GUI  to login
<mobhero> bazhang byee..
<broc93> ok, I'll look there
<ubuntu-guy> Yeah i run update-grub
<salmiak> how do I do to have two versions of an application installed at the same time? if I for example want to keep my current version of VLC and not change that, but want to testrun VLC 2.0 anyway?
<Somelauw> Whenever I run computer janitor, it generates a new list of packages that should be removed.
<ikonia> salmiak: that depends on how the person who packaged it built the package
<cancer> almoxarife:
<ikonia> salmiak: normally you'd have to find a dev package that didn't conflict with libraries or binary locations already on the system
<Somelauw> Also, can I deinstall multiple at once, by doing something like sudo apt-get purge thing-*?
<bazhang> cancer, there is no need to keep targeting a single person, ask the channel you r issue
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, It should be like     username:         password:         then username@host:startx       does it work for you please?
<salmiak> ikonia: aha... so I can't download their normal for-users-.deb, but have to get a special version?
<broc93> Dr_willis: is this one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/9515/how-do-i-change-the-guest-session-defaults
<ikonia> salmiak pretty much, or it's locations will conflict with what is already on your system/overwrite it
<Somelauw> computer janitor is gonna deinstall anything if it keeps generating a new list
<ubuntu-guy> broc93, Perhaps try to disable Guest session or?
<ubuntu-guy> *ing
<Dr_willis> broc93,  all i did was skim the site for someone and gave them a few urls. i dont use the feature.
<alisunjaya> ikonia?
<Dr_willis> Somelauw,  you mean 'uninstall everything' ?
<broc93> ubuntu-guy: why should I disable it? I need it, but I just want to load a program (firefox) at startup, and add an icon to the desktop, if possible
<Somelauw> Dr_willis: Oh finally it stopped. It keeped on generating a new list. After about 7 lists, it finally showed an empty list. Maybe this time it is going to work.
<Dr_willis> broc93,  in the /etc/skel directory you would add/make the proper directories/shortcuts then.
<ubuntu-guy> broc93, Sorry i was thought that you want to disable it.....
<ikonia> alisunjaya: what ? why are you saying my name
<ciao> cizo
<ikonia> alisunjaya: stop saying random peoples names, you have been asked to stop
<salmiak> so any normal way to install two normal versions of an application is by install some sort of virtual machine, and run one of them in that??
<Dr_willis> broc93,  each time a guest user starts up. they get a clean tempary home thats a copy of that /etc/skel directory i belive
<alisunjaya> tak apa2 ora iso//..
<theadmin> salmiak: Yeah I guess... But you don't really have to worry about VLC, 2.0 is great
<ikonia> alisunjaya: what language do you speak ?
<bonhoeffer> any way to have files in list mode in gnome
<bazhang> !id | alisunjaya
<ubottu> alisunjaya: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cancer_> almoxarife:
<bazhang> cancer_, stop that
<cancer_> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> cancer_, stop targeting a single user; ask the channel you r issue
<broc93> Dr_willis: yes, it's also written in the answer. Anyway I don't need to add files to the guest home (that would be easy), but I need to add a startup program. How can I do that?
<alisunjaya> speak russian
<alisunjaya> hahaha
<alisunjaya> you
<theadmin> !ru | alisunjaya
<ubottu> alisunjaya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> !ru | alisunjaya
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, Hope you would not mind telling me if text(Username+password+startx) Login works for you.
<geirha> broc93: Untested, but might work: sudo mkdir -p /etc/guest-session/skel/.config/autostart && sudo cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop /etc/guest-session/skel/.config/autostart/
<ciao> lista
<broc93> geirha: ok, I might try that later :)
<Dr_willis> broc93,  the  auto started apps are ran from the autostart dir. similer to what geirha  said.
<alisunjaya> kontolkk
<Somelauw> Okay, it still says I have broken packages, even though computer janitor cleaned almost anything.
<bazhang> alisunjaya, ubuntu support question?
<Dr_willis> broc93,  any NEWLY made users would get a clone of /etc/skel also which may not be what you want. if geirha is correct that would be only for the guest user.
<theadmin> Somelauw: Why not just do a clean install?
<die7> any exp with ubuntu on mac mac mini here with iso amd63+mac
<die7> *amd64
<Somelauw> theadmin: Maybe I should.
<broc93> well, Dr_willis I don't need to add other users. Those computer should work as an "internet point", or sort of.
<ikonia> I've run it many times without issue
<emir> I scaned google.com for 32 bit addresses and now my internet is gone for a moment
<ikonia> die7: I've run it with the mac mini core solo version and the current generation without issue
<die7> ikonia: mid 2007 core 2 duo
<almoxarife> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 350 kB, installed size 928 kB
<geirha> broc93, Dr_willis: It's based on jo-erlend's answer in the askubuntu link broc93 pasted earlier
<ikonia> die7: I'd say that's quite acceptable to use based on my experiences,
<die7> ikonia: i have running linux min on it just wish to try efi thing
<broc93> ok. geirha, Dr_willis thank you both. I'll try it later ;)
<Dr_willis> broc93,  there also seems to be a  /etc/xdg/autostart that would be for ALL users all the time. :) which could be annoying..or very handy.
<ciao> addon
<theadmin> die7: Mint is not supported in this channel.
<die7> ikonia: i see there is a amd64+mac iso
<die7> theadmin: roger
<ikonia> die7 I would just use the amd version
<ikonia> die7: the mac one in my experience is aimed at the macbook pros with the touch pads etc
<die7> ikonia: yeeah but bootiny in legacy mode and mbr caused boot time over 1 :30 min
<Somelauw> Would I avoid these problems if I had a rolling release distro?
<die7> ikonia: also low perfomance with sata since no ihc mode
<broc93> geirha: and what about an icon in the desktop?
<Oer> Somelauw, i think a rolling release does not fic broken packages, removing ppa's and sudo apt-get install -f does
<die7> ikonia: you use gpt with reffit or mbr (msdos) hdd table
<geirha> broc93: Put the firefox.desktop file in Desktop/ as well
<Somelauw> I'll try sudo apt-get install -f, whatever that means.
<Oer> Somelauw, -f = fix
<Somelauw> I already tried computer janitor, but I will try that as well.
<broc93> geirha: ok, perfect. I thought it was different :D
<luigi_> #ubuntu.it
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, I should get kicked for my simple fault... Thanks!!!
<ikonia> die7: I changed the disk to ms dos partitions as I was only running ubuntu on it
<die7> ikonia: and boot time ? my need over 20 sec to switch to legacy mode even if I blees a disk
<ikonia> die7: sorry what ?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  what fault? :)
<Ady> can someone tell me how to get into my c dyrectory? pls
<Dr_willis> Ady,   you mean your installed windows drive?
<bazhang> Ady, no such thing in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Ady,  or what are you refering to?
<die7> ikonia: on the start it need 20 sec to swicht to legacy mode (bios emulation) and then start to boot
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, The fault is "#"
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  you had somthing commented out? :)
<ikonia> die7 I never saw it taking 20 seconds before it even started to boot
<Ady> i mean some c:/ ... or sompthink
<cancer> almoxarife /msg
<Dr_willis> Ady,  windows uses c: nameing schemes for their disks.. so again.. you are wanting to access your pre-existing windows drives?
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, yeah and i did not see it for 24 hours(Perhaps i was blind and asked here too many questions)
<Ady> Dr_willis, yes
<Dr_willis> Ady,  use the file maanger. it should show up in thelist on the left hand side.
<Dr_willis> Ady,  or mount it where you want.
<Dr_willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<die7> ikonia: that's my examp so i wish to try ubuntu with efi support
<auronandace> Ady: see what is under /media/
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ikonia> die7 ok, try it
<Dr_willis> actually it should be a big icon in the unity left side launcher also shouldentit?
<die7> ikonia: tnx bro will see if there some improvement will blog it
<die7> ikonia: how long your is your boot time or switch to boot process
<zenon> thank you all for info.
<ikonia> die7 I don't have a mac mini running ubuntu at the moment, but the core solo one was pretty much an instantanious boot with approx - 10, 15 seconds from start of boot to desktop,
<ikonia> die7: although I don't see boot time as a massive factor, I don't feel it's an important factor in a static device, the difference between 10 seconds and 15 seconds wait for boot when you are going to use it for 2 hours seems a pointless chase
<die7> ikonia: woow nice time , sure your point is correct in may case is just wish to try efi
<ikonia> die7 1.) efi is not a performance booster, its a flexability enchancment 2.) you're chasing a pointless ghost, if boot time is important to you tune the OS post install or by an SSD, best of luck
<die7> ikonia: yepp correct ssd is next step, thx and out
<JuJuBee> I have some videos I took with a helmet cam (GoPro Hero2) and they are mp4. What is a good program to convert them for facebook?
<sw0rdfish> what is the network "Loopback Interface lo" for?
<mijenix> hi
<mijenix> does ubuntu provide the virtualbox guest additions or do I have to install the additions which come with virtualbox
<Ady> Please enter MySQL binaries directory (no trailing slash):
<Ady>  can someone tell me what to enter here?
<Dr_willis> Ady,  what is asking that?
<ikonia> Ady: what are you doing ?
<Ady> i make l2j server
<zane> can someone help me get my sound working. i installed ubuntu base with no X no gui. i just install 'alsa' but still no sound
<Ady> i want to install database installer
<MonkeyDust> zane  type alsamixer, see if you find something disturbing
<zane> MonkeyDust: nothing unusual, i can adjust the levels
<MindSpark> ok, I played around with the packages and now I do not see a battery sensor applet in the panel
<MonkeyDust> zane  no MM? if yes, go there and press M
<MindSpark> can someone tell me what package that is in?for unity
<zane> MonkeyDust: LOL yes there was MM, i'm such a noob
<zane> it works now
<MonkeyDust> we're here to learn :)
<grobda24> What can actually play DVD's with working menu's ?
<zane> MonkeyDust: i get an error in cmus though???
<bazhang> grobda24, vlc, mplayer to name two
<grobda24> bazhang, tried those. They don't do the menu's properly
<zane> MonkeyDust: could it be permissions related?
<auronandace> !dvd | grobda24
<ubottu> grobda24: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MonkeyDust> Ady  i'm not familiar with cmus
<MonkeyDust> zane  "
<bazhang> grobda24, what do you mean properly. they work 100% fine here
<grobda24> auronandace, thanks, already done all that
<zane> MonkeyDust: " ???
<Ady> i need to tipe in mysql path i think
<grobda24> bazhang, that's interesting. So you have all menu options and perfectly looping background video ?
<Ady> MonkeyDust, how to find rote to mysql files?
<MonkeyDust> zane  i'm not familiar with cmus
<bazhang> grobda24, correct
<grobda24> bazhang, what versions are you using ?
<bazhang> grobda24, whatver version is current on 11.04
<theadmin> grobda24: DVD menus work fine for me with VLC 2.0 (not in the official repos yet, watch out for that!)
<grobda24> bazhang, that's oneiric ?
<theadmin> grobda24: 11.04 is natty
<bazhang> grobda24, I have no 3d effects going on here, if that is an issue.
<theadmin> grobda24: Hm, actually, DVD menus work fine in older versions of VLC too (not sure about any other players)
<pyboy> hello
<grobda24> theadmin, ah, could be that my cpu is too slow on this machine
 * grobda24 goes to try playing on his quadcore super dooper machine
<theadmin> grobda24: I don't see how that'd affect it actually.
<Ady> can someone tell me the route for mysql ? i installed xampp earlyer
<Zeratul> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o modem gobi 2000 3g no ubuntu 10.10. amd64
<bazhang> Ady, xampp is not supported here
<theadmin> !br | Zeratul
<ubottu> Zeratul: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> !xampp | Ady
<ubottu> Ady: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> !lamp > Ady
<ubottu> Ady, please see my private message
<Zeratul> could someone help me install the modem gobi2000 3g to ubuntu 10.10 amd64
<auronandace> !modem | Zeratul
<ubottu> Zeratul: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<pyboy> why is there bots logging chats
<Dr_willis> pyboy,  so people can search the logs... and find answers
<pyboy> thanks
<Ignisss> Guys ive got a clean ubuntu 10.04lts install on a pc with a mainboard with the ck804 audio chip but ive got no audio at all, ive followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but it still doesnt work, anyone has any idea? Ive also made a post here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/188890 in wich the results of aplay -l and lspci are posted
<MindSpark> anyone?
<MindSpark> I am not getting any battery applet in the panel
<theadmin> auronandace: Wrong factoid... 3G isn't exactly a regular modem xD
<Somelauw> Well, sudo apt-get install -f does nothing.
<theadmin> Zeratul: You might need usb_modeswitch. Actually, first go to the Mobile Broadband tab of networkmanager and try creating a connection
<auronandace> theadmin: one of those usb modems then?
<theadmin> auronandace: Yeah those things
<Zeratul> not the problem and connects it does not recognize the modem in network manager
<Somelauw> I'm gonna reboot and try again. I don't do a clean install because I think that takes even more time.
<Dr_willis> clean install = 20 min here perhaps...
<Dr_willis> less time then what you have been spending in here.
<Dr_willis> :)
<epistax> I moved my PC from one part of the room to another, and now X doesn't work! Compiz segfaults on startup (dmesg). I get the Ubuntu loading screen, and login screen. Then I get an error about not being able to apply the stored configuration for monitors. xrandr reports "Can't open display". The only thing I can think that could have changed is the port my monitor is plugged in to, so I tried switching and rebooting to no avail. Any id
<phaidros> ehlo, just to be sure: with disc encryption I need at least an unencrypted /boot, right?
<Zeratul> not use kde but gnome
<Dr_willis> epistax,  could be you knocked a card loose also.
<epistax> Dr_willis: Good point, I will check that. My terminal sessions are working over the monitor though.
<Dr_willis> also ive seen pc's need to have the moniotr plugged in/powered on when the system boots.. but that may been a quirky box i had.
<Zeratul> already created the connection but it does not recognize the modem but if I install the modem in the usb it recognizes no problem
<epistax> Dr_willis: Everything is locked and loaded
<totospider> buongiorno
<totospider> list
<ikonia> totospider: don't
<ikonia> !list > totospider
<ubottu> totospider, please see my private message
<ikonia> !it > totospider
<blink> hey
<totospider> hello
<blink> do you guys do linux help?
<ikonia> totospider: hi
<ikonia> totospider: please see the private messages from the user ubottu
<ikonia> blink: ubuntu support, yes
<blink> hurray
<totospider> addon
<blink> i am having a lot of trouble with a particular machine
<Zeratul> then someone with some idea of ​​how to operate
<totospider> !addon
<ikonia> totospider: stop
<ikonia> totospider: READ the messages ubottu has sent you in the private message window
<totospider> lista
<blink> so. i have just installed ubuntu minimal, but it won't boot, and i don't know where to start troubleshooting
<Zeratul> it was for me?
<ikonia> blink: why have you done a minimial install if you have no idea how to setup it up and trouble shoot it?
<ikonia> blink: why not just do a desktop install ?
<epistax> How do I tell X to rediscover attached monitors?
<blink> i don't want a desktop environment.
<ikonia> blink: then remove the desktop environment
<ikonia> blink: or disable it
<blink> so, i am able to mount /dev/sda1 (this is where i installed the root of hte filesystem)
<ikonia> blink: great, now what ?
<blink> it seems to be there.
<blink> i have also tried reinstalling grub
<auronandace> !lamp | Ady
<ubottu> Ady: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> blink: no, there are "things" on the file system
<ikonia> blink: doesn't mean you've installed what you need
<ikonia> blink: just use a desktop install and remove/disable X/gnome/whatever you want
<blink> i have successfully installed the minimal iso in the past
<Zeratul> then something about how to install the modem
<ikonia> blink: ok, then you should have no problems
<blink> can we get past my motivation and intent and address the problem?
<Somelauw> Nope, it still gives the same error message.
<Somelauw> I think I have no other option than downloading an iso of the newest ubuntu.
<Somelauw> I think that is ubuntu 11.10.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: 11.10 is the latest stable
<Somelauw> Or I can go for 12.4 so I don't have to update in 2 months.
<f0xxxx> i have a problem on an alienware m18x ubuntu 11.10
<Zeratul> my ubuntu 10.10. amd64  not recognize the modem gobi 2000
<f0xxxx> if i remove the charger and hook it back in the computer refuses to charge
<auronandace> Somelauw: i'd wait till its released
<f0xxxx> i have to shut i down and start it again
<epistax> It's probably not helping my issue that my monitor is VGA...
<f0xxxx> and it's a linux issue because on windows works
<ikonia> f0xxxx: what makes think it's not charging ?
<theadmin> Need a reboot, brb.
<f0xxxx> after i remove the charger and connect it back
<f0xxxx> it says on battery applet
<f0xxxx> on battery
<f0xxxx> and discharging
<FloodBot1> f0xxxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<f0xxxx> and if i wait till it all consumed the laptop shuts down
<Zeratul> If I install another modem so that it recognizes the usb and connects no problem but not the own the lenovo T410 model 2225
<ikonia> f0xxxx ok, that may be a bug, have you actually waited and see if the battery does drain ?
<bawlawl> hi everyone, I want to install Ubuntu on a USB stick, but I'm wondering if it will work consistently across multiple systems (right now when I start up a live environment on my system it just werks on a lot of PC's)
<f0xxxx> battery is fine
<ActionParsnip> Zeratul: is it detected in an Oneiric liveCD (Maveric is EOL in April)
<f0xxxx> i also orderd a new charger because i thought theres something wrong with it
<f0xxxx> but on windows works it's a linux issue
<ikonia> f0xxxx sorry, I meant if you unplug/repluig and sit and wait, does the laptop actually run out of power
<f0xxxx> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> f0xxxx: ok, then I think you'll need to log a bug on launchpad as it will be a hardware bug against your laptop's power managent/apci functionality
<Zeratul> but do not want to install another version to version 10:10 Love fast but simple and very customizable
<ActionParsnip> Zeratul: tried Xubuntu?
<bawlawl> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bawlawl> !to_usb
<bawlawl> !not_from_usb_just_to_please
<ikonia> bawlawl: please stop
<Somelauw> I give up trying to update this.
<ikonia> bawlawl: if you don't know how to use the bot, don't. Just ask
<Somelauw> It just can't be done if it doesn't give more descriptive error messages.
<JDiogoR> using ubuntu and choose when start "session xubuntu" is the same thing that using xubuntu??
<bawlawl> ikonia: But I did, I'm sorry I've tried searching on wiki but it only covers installation from USB stick.
<ikonia> bawlawl: ok then don't just hit the bot with random words
<MindSpark> can someone tell me what to do to get the battery indicator running again?
<MindSpark> I reinstalled indicator-power, nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> JDiogoR: essentially, yes
<yeats> JDiogoR: yes, essentially
<yeats> heh
<JDiogoR> thanks ;)
<Zeratul> damn expensive to install another version so because the modem and something to think about because it was not able to run the modem if necessary with another version so I will not move anymore.
<bawlawl> ikonia: all right, but could you please direct me towards a helpful resource which I can read?
<ikonia> bawlawl: about what ?
<yeats> JDiogoR: it won't be exactly the same as it would be if you installed xubuntu from scratch because it has all the standard GNOME programs installed
<bawlawl> ikonia: I want to install Ubuntu on a USB stick, but I don't know if it will work across PC's (compatibly), because as of now when I start up the live environment it all just werks.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent bawlawl this is "to usb"
<bawlawl> *live environment from USB stick
<Somelauw> Or maybe i should report this as a bug.
<ikonia> bawlawl if your PC's all have non-propritary linux supported hardware only, then it will work fine
<DkrTremos> morning
<bawlawl> thanks bazhang
<ikonia> bawlawl: if your PC has any deviation from that, then it will need configuring for each host at some level
<Zeratul> I have not downloaded the normal version of ubuntu even the 64 version and I will not so wonderful all running the modem
<bazhang> bawlawl, that persistent, not live
<bawlawl> bazhang: exactly what I need :)
<manoj> how can i use web cam for chat
<manoj> which software support webcam
<Dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<Dr_willis> mandje,  what is the person you are wanting to chat to using?
<bawlawl> ikonia: though that's what I'm wondering, wouldn't the install have to be configured across different hardware architectures? I know that the liveCD just autodetects and autoconfigures the environment
<bawlawl> but I have no idea how it will be once it's installed :|
<manoj> i instaled both but i cant use wecam there is no icon showing for web cma on \
<bazhang> manoj, using which chat service
<ikonia> bawlawl if the hardware has no propritary devices and has full linux supported devices, you will have no issues as the kernel is modular, if you have anything outside that, you will have to configure for that host
<manoj> i am using msn and yahoo
<manoj> now installed empathy but ther is no intication for webcam
<Zeratul> a modem and my output? some driver work?
<bawlawl> ikonia: sadly the amounts proprietary devices (such as GPU's) are vast across a lot of PC's, but still Ubuntu detected my nVidia GTX 260m and showed without any problem (it even offered me drivers), but that was the live environment, so you're saying I should configure on anything else (for example if the PC has an ATi card instead of an nVidia)?
<ikonia> bawlawl in that situation I think you'll have a lot of problems
<Dr_willis> bawlawl,  you are using a live-usb across differnt pcs? or a full install to a usb across differnt pcs?
<Somelauw> Could this be a problem? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/557000 If yes, then how to solve it?
<bawlawl> Dr_willis: as of now I have used live-usb, but thinking about using a full install for persistence purposes
<epistax> How to a completely kill X so it doesn't just respawn? I'm trying to run X -configure but I can't get X to stay dead
<Dr_willis> bawlawl,  using a full install and changfeing pc's/video hardware can be problmatic. I move a usb from an nvidia to an ati box. often. basically i just use the GPL ati drivers because  and keep the nvidia one installed. I sometimes need to move/rename the nvidia or ati sprcific xorg.conf for them to work totally correct
<Dr_willis> bawlawl,  using a live-usb+persistant file can be even more hassles.
<bawlawl> epistax: have you tried going into a runlevel which doesn't have X?
<Dr_willis> epistax,  sudo service lightdm stop
<Dr_willis> ubuntu dosent really use runlevles like other disrtos do
<theadmin> bawlawl: Ubuntu doesn't have runlevels
<Dr_willis> I thought X -configure was depreciated also.
<bawlawl> oh
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<epistax> Dr_willis: Thanks. Everything I found was telling me to stop gdm, which was not the right answer.
<Dr_willis> epistax,  it would be for the older reelases.
<theadmin> epistax: gdm was used up to Oneiric
<Dr_willis> gdm-> gdm2 -> lightdm  :)
<bawlawl> why doesn't Ubuntu have runlevels actually?
<Dr_willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<theadmin> bawlawl: Upstart
<epistax> Thanks guys. configure failed anyway. I'll try your link. I'm trying to convince X that my VGA monitor supports 1280x1024.
<bawlawl> hmm I see
<bawlawl> thanks
<Dr_willis> epistax,  there used to be a xmode generator web site - i used years and years ago. :)
<tyler-riddle> how can i enable my headphones on ubuntu? the speakers work fine, but my headphones don't. i am using 11.10 64 bit
<epistax> Arg this is so annoying. I want it to just revert all monitor settings to default. Every time I start X it tells me about all the resolutions it tried and failed to set. Odd resolutions with odd refresh rates (52 Hz!)
<codebanshee> tyler-riddle: are your headphones plugged into a different output socket? If so, you may need to change the Connector setting under Output in Sound Preferences
<djskidd> Hi all
<djskidd> I need help syncing Ubuntu with my phone
<epistax> Thanks X. I was curious if my monitor supported 680x384@55Hz. Now I can rest easy with the reminder that no, it does not, every time I boot up.
<djskidd> My phone is a KIN TWOm, and I'd like to be able to sync over my music.
<djskidd> It's Zube-based, if that makes a difference.
<djskidd> *Zune
<djskidd> Anyone?
<pyboy> djskidd i dont know try ubuntu one i think its only for smartphones
<djskidd> As in the smartphone app UBuntu One?
<djskidd> The KIN doesn
<djskidd> t
<djskidd> hace an appstore
<djskidd> if I can type
<jan_> hello
<djskidd> hi jan_
<jan_> hi
<djskidd> hi
<epistax> I tried adding a Monitor section to xorg to tell X that the monitor supports 1280x1024, but that doesn't seem to have an effect
<Amoz> epistax, afaik you should be able to just remove Xorg.conf
<Amoz> epistax, and it will "autoconf" it ootb
<epistax> Amoz: It's a VGA monitor that doesn't report what it can and can't too..
<epistax> do..
<Amoz> epistax, ah, so you can
<epistax> Auto configuration gives me a fuzzy 1024x768
<jocker69> hi all
<Amoz> *you can't see it in the display config? the graphical utility?
<epistax> Amoz: I can "see" it. It's reported as an Unknown monitor with two valid resolutions: 1024x768 and 800x600
<salmiak> where can I find VLC 2.0 for ubuntu10.04 ? I can't find any ppa that have it
<Dr_willis> salmiak,  the webupd8 site had guides on nstalling it in ubuntu -  i dont use 10.04 so no idea on anythign else
<salmiak> ok I go see that www.webupd8.org webpage
 * tommylommykins waves
<epistax> No ideas on what the "new" way is to force a resolution? The stuff I'm finding through google is about editing xorg.conf
 * tommylommykins is on 11.04
<tommylommykins> should I run an in place upgrade to get 12.04,
 * ikonia wishes tommylommykins would ask a question rather than doing /me commands or emoted
<tommylommykins> or install it anew?
<ikonia> tommylommykins 12.04 is not released yet
<tommylommykins> Are there stability issues witht he in place upgrade?
<tommylommykins> bah
<tommylommykins> 11.10
<ikonia> tommylommykins: it's due for release in month 4 - it's currently month 2
<tommylommykins> Freudian slip
<FloodBot1> tommylommykins: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommylommykins> :P
<ikonia> !upgrade > tommylommykins
<ubottu> tommylommykins, please see my private message
<ikonia> tommylommykins: ubottu has just sent you a private mesage detailing how to upgrade
 * tommylommykins is aware of the process.
<ssta> tommylommykins: my experience with in place upgrades of ubuntu has always been "just reinstalling si easier and more reliable".  Other people may have different experiences.  Clean install should always work well though
<tommylommykins> I want to know how stable it is
<Dr_willis> i alwyas do clean installs. :) makes life easier.. but also keeps me at whats normal 'defaults' for tech support help in here.
<ssta> tommylommykins: it's not released yet, it's not all that stable
<tommylommykins> Reinstalling is usually easier?
<ikonia> tommylommykins: it's been out for a long time, it's a stable release.
<ssta> tommylommykins: imo, yes
<Dr_willis> reinstalling is often much easier/faster for me.
<tommylommykins> ok :)
<tommylommykins> oh
<tommylommykins> Does FGLRX work with 11.10
<Dr_willis> got my /home/ on its own hard drive. got a list/script to reinstall packages i normally want.. takes me about 30 min to do a clean reinstall
 * tommylommykins remembers that was the reason why he didn't upgrade back in october
<ikonia> tommylommykins: depends on your model of video card and the drivers versions it needs to be supported, you'll need to do research on that
<Dr_willis> tommylommykins,  it can. and it depends on the exact hardware.
<tommylommykins> ok
<Dr_willis> gnome-shell has issues here with my One ATI machine.
<Dr_willis> unity works.
 * tommylommykins would have installed it to use gnomeshell
<tommylommykins> :(
<Dr_willis> it all depends on your card i imagibne
 * ikonia wishes tommylommykins would stop doing emotes/me commands
 * Dr_willis seconds that :)
 * Dr_willis waits for someone to ask 'how are you printing that text in red'
<ssta> red?
<starn> hello, i need assistance with fixing my sound.. i just got a new machine.. and when i plug my headphones sound still comes from the speakers. i am not used to this sound device it's fancyer than my old one. my old one was IDT HD audio i believe this one is Realtek i think..
<Dr_willis> some irc clients colorize /me actions differntly
<Voyack> Hello all :)
<starn> Dr_willis: i see everything in green or blue.. or light green. than again i use irssi...
<ssta> Dr_willis: oh.  Probably some of them there gui clients I've heard tell about :)
<Dr_willis> irssi can do colors. :) as can weechat
<Voyack> Is here any channel especially for tech support, cause i have problem, and i googled it, but there is no answer :(
<tommylommykins> OK, thanks for the help, I shall disappear on your behalf :)
<theadmin> Voyack: This is the one.
<theadmin> Voyack: #ubuntu-offtopic is for general discussions
<Dr_willis> starn,  i see variations of that question all the time in here. Not sure there is a definitive 'fix' it may be hardware spefific. You could check the askubuntu.com site and the forums to see if they have some guides  or work arounds.
<Voyack> oh, great. So, i will try to be as fluent as possible. I was googling all my problems, but i can't deal with this one.
<theadmin> Voyack: Just state the problem and we'll try to help :)
<Dr_willis> seen where headphones do or do not switch over. seen where the speakers dont switch back.  seen variants with usb speakers/headphones..
<Voyack> i have Ubuntu 11.04. I run without Unity, cause i don't like it. But compiz effects aren't working. All my windows are snapping to right upper corner, and i cannot deal with it.
<Dr_willis> Voyack,  so what desktop are you using?
<Voyack> Classic
<Dr_willis> if you alt-click on a window and drag it back down, does it move down?
<bazhang> Voyack, ccsm installed?
<starn> i've googled everywhere Dr_willis   to be honest with my old machine i wanted it to play music from speakers and VoIP software such as teamspeak 3 play over headphones.. my old hardware couldn't do it in linux.. considering how this new hardware is functioning playing audio on both i assume this hardware can do it. also in sound options i see analog headphones and speakers.. but i can't figure out how to force stuff to play on a single one.. it just appears t
<Voyack> Dr_willis - nope.
<Voyack> bazhang - i'm not sure.
<epistax> Oh good, ubuntu just swapped which port on the graphics card corresponded to the first monitor. I was worried that things were going to get boring.
<bazhang> Voyack, compizconfig-settings-manager is the package
<Dr_willis> starn,  ive never had to fight with the problem. :) ive just seen it asked in here about once a day it seems.
<Dr_willis> starn,  the new sound cards all seem to do the switching of ports in differnt ways. that can cause issues.
<robin0800> Voyack: are you sure you have compiz working?
<Voyack> yes i do
<bazhang> robin0800, he said they were not working
<Voyack> i have compiz fuzion icon and stuff.
<Dr_willis> Voyack,  so you see a title bar and window borders?
<Voyack> yup
<xaxes> hey all .. Im searching for a way to get python2.4 for ubuntu natty on a ARM .. any suggestions? I added http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ maverick / lucid, but no python2.4.. when did it leave?
<bazhang> Voyack, check in ccsm on window move plugin
<Voyack> but i can't move the window. It's like fixed
<Dr_willis> sounds like a compiz plugin to me also..
<Dr_willis> disable compiz perhaps, try moveing them. restart compiz. see if they move back perhaps.
<robin0800> Voyack: in classic compiz is broken it needs a hack to work
<Voyack> robin0800 - so what do i have to do?
<marius1> can any1 help me install my ATI driver on 11.04 ??
<bazhang> robin0800, which is what?
<Voyack> i was restarting compiz, and no effect
<bazhang> Voyack, and you checked the appropriate plugin in ccsm?
<epistax> Well maybe someone can help with this. When i boot up, there's about a 50/50 chance that Ubuntu will decide my one and only monitor is the left monitor or the right monitor. When it decides that it's the right monitor, I have no ability to start any programs in X because I have no access to anything but the right click context menu. Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> marius1,  tried the 'jockey-gtk' app yet? (called 'addational drivers' in the menus)
<robin0800> Voyack: to check can you edit panels by holding alt?
<Dr_willis> epistax,  whats your video chipset?
<Ignisss> Guys ive got a clean ubuntu 10.04lts install on a pc with a mainboard with the ck804 audio chip but ive got no audio at all, ive followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but it still doesnt work, anyone has any idea? Ive also made a post here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/188890 in wich the results of aplay -l and lspci are posted and also posted
<Ignisss> them http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11719125&postcount=39 here
<epistax> Dr_willis: nvidia
<Voyack> mmkay guys, now it's working kinda better.
<crfripper> where do I find pulseaudio? it says it's installed in ubuntu software center but I Can't find it
<Dr_willis> epistax,  try running the nvidia-settings tool and  see if you can set which monitor is the primary, and turn off the other.
<Dr_willis> crfripper,  theres pulse audio tools that have icons. but not pulseaudio itself.
<marius1> Dr_willis: yes i have already installed that one..but it doesnt work, i feel it, even a video on youtube is lagging
<bazhang> crfripper, to configure it? such as pavucontrol and the like?
<rymate1234> hey
<epistax> Dr_willis: I'd love to but I don't know how to spawn anything from just the right hand monitor :). Also it looks like it doesn't work from non-x session
<Dr_willis> marius1,  sounds like its not using the nvidia drivers then. does nvidia-settings run?  this is a desktop? laptop? not one of those weird new laptops wth the dual gpus is it?
<crfripper> ahh I see, well I'm trying to set up a sound server to get 2 windows computers to share 1 set of speakers
<crfripper> using ubuntu in virtual box
<marius1> Dr_willis: it's a laptop and i have ATI Radeon
<Dr_willis> epistax,  go to the console and try restarting the X server
<rymate1234> is there a way to resize my partitions without reinstalling?
<Voyack> one more question - when i got to choose window menager which should i use? i have Compiz, metacity, and Kwin
<Voyack> and GTK and Emerald as window decorators
<bazhang> rymate1234, to do what exactly
<Dr_willis> marius1,  i had to use some guide on askubuntu.com to get my only ati box to use the newer ati drivers. even then. gnome-shell dosent work.
<Voyack> should i use Compiz and Emerald to have these effects working?
<rymate1234> i want to resize my /home and shrink my wid
<rymate1234> *windows
<marius1> Dr_willis: so what to do?
<Dr_willis> Voyack,  emerald is basically dead. so use gtk window decor. and compiz.
<bazhang> rymate1234, via gparted live cd? is that what you mean?
<rymate1234> yea
<rymate1234> oh waits
<Dr_willis> marius1,  you could hit up askubuntu.com and see if the guide helps you.
<rymate1234> i'll use that thx
<crfripper> just got the PulseAudio Volume Control
<marius1> Dr_willis: ok i will do that
<Dr_willis> marius1,  it walked through making .deb packages of the newer drivers.
<Dr_willis> crfripper,  so what are you expecting to find?
<Dr_willis> theres other pav* tools you can install for more tweaking of pulse audio
<meerkats> SORRY FOR THE CAPS, BUT MY IBUS IS STUCK AT PINYIN AND I CANNOT CHANGE IT TO ROMANJA KOREAN OR TURN IT OFF... HELP PLEASE
<knubbze-> hi
<CowaRd> Hello everyone... I need some quick advice. What's the best way to install both Ubuntu and Windows without having a boot conflict. (Am starting from scratch)
<Dr_willis> !info libflashsupport-jack
<knubbze-> is there a way to remove *all* packages that are not necessary? (i.e. any package that a debootstrap wouldn't install)
<ubottu> Package libflashsupport-jack does not exist in oneiric
<Dr_willis> knubbze-,  not that i have ever seen
<crfripper> looking for a tool for settuing up a sound server
<knubbze-> trying to get rid of gnome
<Dr_willis> CowaRd,  each on its own hard drive - works very well
<Dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Dr_willis> Those guides MAY be out of date.
<bazhang> knubbze-, why not start with the minimal iso and build up
<knubbze-> no I actually
<knubbze-> bazhang: because that involves a lot of work; I have already worked my way down the dpkg -l
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, For long time i am trying to remove Ubuntu default plymout Background(Boot logo) in order to setup my own custom Background... Any hints please?
<knubbze-> and started removing all sorts of packages
<Dr_willis> its easier to install stuff with apt  then it is to remove.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  i just disable plymouth.
<CowaRd> Dr_willis: I got only one, is on a laptop... and I need windows only for couple of stuffs, my main OS will be Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> CowaRd,  you can run ubuntu from a external usb/flash drive.  or you repartion your HD and let grub handle it.
<Dr_willis> CowaRd,  install windows first to the first part of the HD. leave rest unallocated. let ubuntu installer partion unallocated space as needed
<elsoja> how can i ajust the mouse speed in a touchpad?
<elsoja> i already have put the sensitivity and acceleration at the maximum
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, I chroot the iso ... So i can disable the plymouth permanently ?
<elsoja> but i want it even more fast
<CowaRd> great Dr_willis Thanks... coz when I tried to inst win7 after ubuntu, it mucked up my boot. :) thanks
<crfripper> think I found a good guide on techytalk
<zhuang> How would I go about having gtk/qt themes, through lxappearance or gtk-dhtheme, in a wmfs only session?
<epistax> Man this is all so confusing. I don't know what the relationship is between the resolution list given my nvidia, the resolution list available under Displays, and the resolution list given by xrandr. They are all different.
<Voyack> Yay, it's me back :)
<Voyack> this right - corner snapping appears only when i switch to compiz
<Voyack> there is no problem with KDE
<Voyack> i want to kill myself
<knubbze-> well
<knubbze-> alternatively is there a way to
<knubbze-> get the list of packages that a debootstrap *would* install?
<knubbze-> I can then make a delta of these two lists and remove the remainig set
<okum> anybody know if i can make my panel in ubuntu 11.10 look like this? file:///home/tyler/Downloads/2-mcubuntu.jpg
<crfripper> "paprefs" was what I was looking for
<epistax> I'm punting. I can't figure out what I'm supposed to do. Apparently xorg.conf doesn't matter anymore, so nothing I can actually configure matters. Why Ubuntu won't let me just set the resolution and try it I have no idea. Why I have a different resolution list in three different places is confusing me.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  i dont remaster isos so no idea.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  the nosplash kernel option turns it off.
<Kyshtynbai> Hi everyone. I've gota laptop with ubuntu 10.04 Gnome 2, and I'd like to use laptop display and an external one. How do I do this? It would be great to have one of the virtual desktops on the external monitor.
<salmiak> is it too early to get a 2.0 version of VLC for ubuntu10.04 ?
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, You mean /etc/grub/grub.conf or other location ?
<Dr_willis> Kyshtynbai,  virtual desktops dont work that way. You can have a 'wide' desktop if you wanted
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  the live cd uses syslinux for its bootloader i belive.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-guy,  an installed system would use grub
<Kyshtynbai> Dr_willis: I see, thanks.
<zhuang> Hello everyone, when I load up my tiling manager wm, I do so through wmfs. How can I have a gtk/qt theme when I do so? Would I install a DE in the wmfs-only session?
<escott> epistax, nvidia doesn't follow the full xrandr protocol so that may be a source of confusion. you just have to follow what is in their tools
<Dr_willis> !info wmfs
<ubottu> Package wmfs does not exist in oneiric
<ssta> Kyshtynbai: you can do it, but you'd have to use a different xorg.conf for each VT.  It's not a trivial thing to get right
<ubuntu-guy> Dr_willis, i see , will try it soon
<okum> can anybody assist me in making my panel in ubuntu 11.10 look like this? http://cdn.unixmen.com/wp-content/uploads/stories/ubuntu/mcbuntu/2-mcubuntu.jpg
<epistax> escott: Even nvidia doesn't list the resolution that my monitor supports. It goes above it and below it, but no 1280x1024
<Kyshtynbai> ssta: I also thought about modifying xorg, but this is tough for me for now).
<epistax> xrandr list is much larger than what Ubuntu will actually allow me to set as well
<ssta> Kyshtynbai: then don't bother.  It's difficult
<Dr_willis> Kyshtynbai,  that would make a sepetate X session for Exch monitor. not exactly what you asked for. ;0
<okum> is there a global menu for ubuntu 11.10?
<Kyshtynbai> Dr_willis: does it mean to x servers running?
<Kyshtynbai> *two
<Dr_willis> I tend to just fullscreen an app. and drag it over/make it sticky on the 2nd monitor.
<epistax> and compiz still segfaults on start up. I don't know if I should care or not.
<Dr_willis> Kyshtynbai,  you would have 2 X sessions, 2 desktops and so forth - on on each moniotr. You could even set up a 2nd mouse/keyboard to have a 2 user box. :) with a single machine.
<Kyshtynbai> Oh, that could be handy
<Dr_willis> Kyshtynbai,  but thats not what you asked how to do. :)
<Dr_willis> !multiseat
<Dr_willis> No factoid on that yet. :(
<crfripper> I keep getting failed to download check your internet connection in ubuntu software center even though I can surf just fine
<epistax> Ubuntu refuses any refresh rate other than 50 Hz. Lucky for my it's configurable in my monitor on screen settings
<epistax> You'd think there'd be a single file somewhere that I could say that the monitor accepts 1280x1024 @ 60 Hz
<marius1> i need help with ati radeon driver, to install it to work properly!
<ActionParsnip> epistax: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: http://www2.userful.com/products/userful-multiseat-linux
<ichbinder> hello. When the playback of an MP3 starts, it "lags" once or twice, like a little skip... happens with VLC and Amarok. Also happens for avi files in VLC. I have that problem since a few months and a "solution" I found online was to delete some hidden folder in home. Then, it didn't skip anymore for a few files. But after a while, it started again. So I decided to ignore the skipping... but it's getting to annoying now. Anybody an
<ichbinder> idea what to do? Already searched a bit but couldn't really find anything.
<epistax> ActionParsnip: It's a.. large.. nvidia. 8800 GTS
<mece> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<epistax> In windows I'm running skyrim with half the bells and whistles at 1280x1024..
<ichbinder> ah, also happens if I pause a song and continue
<skyball> just installed Ubuntu. Screen is Flashing Purple. I believe it is a configuration issiue?
<skyball> what can i do?
<marius1> my ati radeon driver doesnt work properly, any help?
<ActionParsnip> epistax: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    you can set the reslution and refresh rate, you can then run:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and SET the refresh rate in that file
<ActionParsnip> skyball: what is you log into the Unity2D session?
<ansul> i need help to build a cross compiler from c to mips
<ansul> where shld i go
<ansul> please give me the channel name... :/
<skyball> can not sdo any thing with srean flashing!!
<skyball> do*
<ActionParsnip> skyball: log off, does it happen on the login screen
<skyball> can not log in
<skyball> gos to flashing
<skyball> right after boot
<ActionParsnip> skyball: press CTRL+ALT+T and run:  killall -u $USER
<epistax> ActionParsnip: I'll try this out. What I've been hearing so far today is that xorg.conf isn't used any more. I'll give it a shot.
<ActionParsnip> epistax: it IS used, ubuntu uses udev now but if the xorg.conf file exists, it will be used
<skyball> ActionParsnip thanks i will try
<ichbinder> ah, and I think it helped to delete pulseaudio or so... but like I said, only for one or two playbacks, then the lagging is back
<ichbinder> i mean the hidden pulseaudio folder in home
<shaagz> hi
<yeochief> quit
<shaagz> y
<shaagz> ??
<shaagz> ok
<shaagz> hi theadmin
<theadmin> Hello shaagz
<shaagz> hey m newbee to irc chats
<ikonia> shaagz: Hi there, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, if you feel you have a question you need help with this is the place you ask
<ikonia> shaagz: if you want to just chat about "stuff" try the channel #defocus
<ActionParsnip> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<greenit> hi, is there a way to show the creation-date of a file in the terminal?
<ikonia> greenit: you see if it you do ls -la (or the last edit date)
<danyel> ls -a
<greenit> thx
<linux> ajuda com a instalaçao de driver da placa de video S3 onboard
<danyel> ls -la my bad
<linux> no linux
<ikonia> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<linux> foda se all
<linux> se nao foi mal
<theadmin> You don't have to do "a", it gets hidden files in and that's annoying
<epistax> ActionParsnip: I don't see any effect. I'm restarting X by using "sudo service lightdm restart" (which is new to me). I added a subsection Display to the Screen section and added the new resolution I want. There are no other resolutions anywhere in the file.
<okum> hello, i tried to do a autoreconf command, and got a msg saying configure.ac or configure.in is required. anybody know how to fix this?
<ikonia> okum: you'll need to have one of those files,
<dddbmt> If I have ssh access to a remote server. How can I mount an folder from that server, so the programs on my local machine can access the files?
<okum> ikonia: where is the file suppose to be?
<greenit> can i use this date which i see in any way to sort the files through a shell-script? i am too lazy to sort them by hand^^
<phnom> dddbmt: sshfs maybe.
<ActionParsnip> epistax: X needs restartinig, or you can reboot the OS
<epistax> ActionParsnip: I thought that was the "new" way to get X restarted. Bah. Okay I'll look some more.
<kish> is there a way to install chrome next to chromium?
<theadmin> kish: Sure, they don't conflict with each other at all
<ichbinder> can nobody help me with my audio problem? :-/
<danyel> greenit, use the -t option to  modify by time
<okum> kish: why the hell would you want both?
<ActionParsnip> kish: sure, just install the deb from google's website...
<kish> okum, because chrome coimes with flash
<dddbmt> phnom, thanks - I'll check it out!
<kish> it comes with flash inside the browser and i need flash
<okum> kish: ahh, ok, gotcha.
<kantlivelong> xanyone know how to get a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum to work on 11.10? Ive got the front panel working fine but the actual output on the card doesnt work :(?
<danyel> ex: ls -ltr will show you files ordered by modification time with the most recent all the way at the bottom of the list. remove the r to have it at the top
<lotor> I want to make gameplay videos of games in linux  to promote linux and show  ppl that u can game in linux,but i fail so far to find a proper program for desktop recording is kk to use recorddesktop but for games the video sux.Can someone help me ?
<greenit> danyel, how do u mean this?
<okum> ikonia: where the hell does the configure.ac file go?
<danyel> in terminal
<bazhang> lotor, tried kazam? eidete? or what
<greenit> danyel, ah, just read ur example, didnt see it first^^
<danyel> :D
<lotor> Yeah ive tried kazam the picture freezes after i start the game
<lotor> in the video afterwards i mean
<greenit> danyel, however, i want to put files with a predefined date in one folder and all others in another one... is there a way to use the date of ls -al in a shellscript?
<lotor> when i play its no problem
<theadmin> okum: Run "autoconf", it will generate a configure script, after that run the configure script, and finally make
<flo`> hi
<flo`> is it possible to install ubuntu with / on a LVM volume? and how?
<epistax> ActionParsnip: This actually worked. Thank you. I still don't know how to really reset X without resetting the computer though
<unperson> I've been reading a bit on backup software, but I'm looking for some advice.  I'm trying to to find software that: 1) doesn't have a steep learning curve, 2) Will perform backups both locally and over a network,  3) uses space efficiently, 4) can be scheduled for a certain time, and 5) can do nuanced management of past backups.
<epistax> Oh well it only took 3 hours to figure this out
<unperson> By 5 I mean I'd like to for example have snapshots for the last 2 days, 1 week ago, 2 weeks ago, and 1 month ago.
<flo`> unperson, write a script.
<unperson> A GUI is not necessary (as long as documentation is good), but I would like do avoid any significant scripting (simple stuff I can do).
<flo`> unperson, rsync is your friend. it's really easy to create incremental backups with rsync (that is "simple scripting")
<warriors8710> ciaoooo
<warriors8710> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<unperson> Assuming it's compatible, I can do 2 with sshfs and 4 with cron, so those are not strictly necessary.
<warriors8710> !list
<okum> theadmin: it won't run autoconf for some reason....
<bazhang> warriors8710, no file sharing here
<theadmin> okum: Well, I assume you have that installed?
<Mixxit> hi i have a resolution of 1920x1080 but man ubuntu is just too fat
<Mixxit> how can i maket his smaller
<ActionParsnip> epistax: no idea, just easier to reboot i some cases
<okum> theadmin: lmfao.. does it come installed when upgrading 11.10?
<flo`> unperson, read up about rsync, especially that "hardlinking" option. then read up about the date command and its output. then read up about how to erase files. with a bit scripting you should be able to write your script
<epistax> ActionParsnip: Fair enough. Thank you!
<unperson> flo`, I've used rsync but never for this purpose.
<unperson> flo`, I gather it can be used to make incremental backups using hardlinks.
<theadmin> okum: I don't think so, no. "sudo apt-get install build-essential flex m4 bison autoconf make" should get you going with essential building tools
<flo`> unperson, true
<psion> hello, I'm trying to apt-get install something, but when I do it says -- The following packages have unmet dependencies: -- boxee : Depends: libxmlrpc-c3 but it is not installable -- note, I'm not even trying to install boxee right now, I battled with it a while back and got it to install, but it still presents that message
<psion> how do I tell apt not to worry about it anymore?
<unperson> flo`, It seems like it can be adapted to do full backup and subsequent incrementals, but it's not clear to me that I will then be able to delete my oldest backup in any sane way (without destroying the subsequent backups).
<flo`> but unperson: beware! it will not compress files, it will not detect MOVING files, it will store changed files completely (that is, if oyu change three bytes in a 4G file, the whole file is stored again), and deleting backups takes some time (there are lots of file references to be changed)
<okum> theadmin: yeah, it's installed already.
<theadmin> okum: Okay, when you cd to the directory where "configure.ac" is and run "autoconf", what is the result?
<flo`> unperson, if you do HARDlinking (not SYMlinking), it'll work as easy as rm -rf backups/20120101
<warriors8710> !list
<bazhang> warriors8710, not here
<unperson> flo`, Oh, yeah, I guess that makes sense.
<flo`> unperson, a hardlink lets three file names point to one file. if you now delete one filename, the file isn't deleted
<unperson> flo`, Right.
<flo`> it's only deleted if you delete the last backup referencing there
<flo`> but the rsync solution has its disadvantages, as i just stated above
<flo`> and it doesn't deal _super_ efficient with your disk space. but you quickly can access any random backup.
<flo`> ymmv
<dddbmt> phnom, sshfs worked out great. thanks alot!
<unperson> flo`, Right.  Ideally I'd like something with compression too.  Although if I get everything else I want that's not too bad.
<warriors8710> ciao
<warriors8710> !list
<bazhang> !it | warriors8710
<ubottu> warriors8710: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<unperson> flo`, I thought about combining it with some sort of compressed file system./
<phnom> dddbmt: np :)
<flo`> unperson, i also had that idea. never tried it, though
<unperson> flo`, Although I have no experience with those.
<flo`> same problem here ;)
<gioragozzino_> salve havrei bisogno di un aiuto con un problema di ubuntu 11.10 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<gioragozzino_> avrei*
<psion> anyone know how to tell apt not to worry about a package you once tried to install?
<bazhang> gioragozzino_, #ubuntu-it for italian please
<gioragozzino_> ty
<flo`> are the alternate images also hybrid-images?
<unperson> flo`, I was playing with Back In Time.  I think it is basically doing what you describe under the hood.
<greenit> when i use "ls -al | grep "09/04/2011" " can i also add a command to copy all found files into a separate directory?
<CuiZhe> hello:)
<salmiak> ichbinder: dod you find more about the music startlag problem? I think I have same problem, at the start of the song there is some small soundproblem, but not after a pause I think? allso if I use the loop-between-two-points button to make it restart the song then there is no sound problem
<okum> theadmin: ok, i got past that command, now i'm stuck on another one.. this time it's to install the applet. "make: *** No rule to make target 'install'. Stop."
<mrrothhcloud_> what is the best ubuntu workable USB WIFI dongle
<theadmin> okum: Did you run the configure script after autoconf?
<mrrothhcloud_> that works out of the box
<theadmin> okum: "sudo apt-get install checkinstall && ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall"
<mrrothhcloud_> which one should I buy that will work out of the box with linux ubuntu for wifi dongle
<unperson> greenit, I think maybe "cp `ls -al | grep "09/04/2011` /foo/bar" might work.  Although really this is the sort of job the find command is for.
<unperson> greenit, Take my advice with a grain of salt.  My kung fu is not strong.
<greenit> unperson, how can i copy files with the find-command?
<salmiak> ichbinder: I don't use Amarok, only VLC, so I don't know about that one. About pulseaudio, what folder, what file/folders do you remove?
<unperson> greenit, The find command has an option to perform an arbitrary command on each file found.
<FCR2012> Hello!
<ichbinder> salmiak: sorry, didn't see response first. let me read
<unperson> greenit, But you'd have to look at the man page for details.
<FCR2012> Man?
<unperson> greenit, Anyway, it may not be necessary here, but it's worth knowing that it's very powerful for this sort of thing.
<FCR2012> Unperson
<FCR2012> you made typo
<FCR2012> Man instead of main
<greenit> unperson, thx
<bazhang> FCR2012, ubuntu support question?
<salmiak> ichbinder: I suppose it possible to remove pulsaudio soundsystem completely from the ubuntu system to... perhaps that is worth testing... there is those other too OSS and ALSA I think they take over then
<unperson> FCR2012, Sorry
<unperson> FCR2012, Er, I mean thanks.  :-)
<edgy> Hi, what's the difference between encrypting a file using my private key or my friend public key? using gpg of course
<salmiak> ichbinder: nothing really *needs* pulsaudio I believe
<FCR2012> Bazhang ...nope just here to watch the chat
<ichbinder> salmiak: do "$ mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse.backup
<unperson> greenit, Yes, I meant man page.  If you do look into find, look at using the -exec option.  I'd look for examples on the web.
<salmiak> ok
<theadmin> salmiak: False. Gnome nowadays really *depends* on pulseaudio, it won't work with alsa
<ichbinder> salmiak: well, in general, pulseaudio is a nice frontend, afaik. But that problem is really annoying... :(
<salmiak> oh. how bad :-(
<kantlivelong> anyone know how to get a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum to work on 11.10? Ive got the front panel working fine but the actual output on the card doesnt work :(?
<ichbinder> theadmin: thanks for that input
<okum> theadmin: i'm confused, autoconf won't open, commands don't work and i need a toke.. lol, thanks for the help, i'll look into it later, don't have the patients to figure it out.
<mrrothhcloud_> what a good plug and play usb Wifi dongle?
<unperson> greenit, but anyway enclosing a command in back ticks `` should basically put the output of that command on the command line.  In this case a list of files...although it may not work because it may have all the extra cruft from the -l command
<skyball> my box boots to Ubuntu 11.10 terminal.  How do I get to desktop?
<ichbinder> salmiak: so, moving the .pulse folder helps... I've played 4 or 5 songs now in different players and no lags so far... but I promise, after I few more, the lags will be back. :)
<crfripper> mrrothh, I believe  RTL8187 is the most universally supported wifi adapter chipset
<unperson> greenit, That would be where find would be your friend./
<srini_> http://goterminal.blogspot.in/2012/02/spark-tab-shines-with-zenithink-c71.html
<kantlivelong> this stinks :/
<crfripper> anything with that, you can't go wrong
<theadmin> okum: k, good luck
<okum> theadmin: what i was trying to do, is make my panel bar at the top have a global menu/clock and app indicator.. (i'm using 11.10//gnome classic)
<theadmin> okum: Meh... simpliest way is by using Unity of course >.>
<okum> theadmin: lol, i'm new to linux.. how do i do that?
<theadmin> okum: Um, Unity is the standard Ubuntu desktop environment (which you decided not to use)
<thomas__> what is a good program for converting avi files to dvd for burning?
<okum> theadmin: yes, i'm using a lion os x theme, hence why i'm using gnome classic. the launcher on the left was quite annoying that is why i'm using gnome classic.
<theadmin> okum: I see.
<theadmin> thomas__: Any DVD burner can do that... Brasero, K3b, etc
<theadmin> okum: Well... good luck, I have no idea what you are actually trying to compile and whether it will even work with gnome3
<robin0800> okum: hold alt and right click
<thomas__> oh, ok. ty.
<bazhang> thomas__, devede
<george> hello
<Kareempharmacist> hello
<okum> robin0800: yeah i got that, need to install a global menu for gnome 3.
<george> what s up?
<sda> hi all, i have an Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n, with kernel 3.0.0 default ubuntu it works, but it doesn't my touchpad, so i decided to compile the 3.2. With alpha 12.04 3.2kernel works for wifi but not my audio. With my personalized kernel i have a working touchpad, working audio but no wifi. What can I do? where can be my mistake?
<okum> theadmin: lol, alright. thanks anyhow. but uhm, i was basically trying to make my panel look like mac.. :P
<_jay> heyall, I've been getting the partial upgrade warning for a few weeks now, in the update menu 2 firefox listings have the checkbox grayed out, just wondering what to do. 10.10 64 bit
<theadmin> okum: That's kind of disgusting to me, but good luck anyway :P
<Kareempharmacist> what do mean by global menu
<robin0800> okum: yes sure you can do that see omg!ubuntu! or webupd8
<okum> theadmin: ahha, i enjoy it quite much! (friend has mac, use friends computer often, he told me about linux, with mac theme, i now love it to death.
<marius1> Hi. My Ati Radeon driver doesnt work properly.. what should I do to install it right??
<ichbinder> salmiak: did you try it?
<okum> theadmin, robin0800, i think i'll just wait untill macbuntu works for 11.10 or something.
<salmiak> ichbinder: haven't tried yet. am looking for what the directory is used for
<ichbinder> salmiak: kay... hm, so far after a few songs in my playlist, no lagging anymore... maybe "it" improved, magically. :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: so I was curious about size of ubuntu.  Mini with nothing selected 872M, add Xorg 975M, add Openbox 1008M (after "apt-get clean" 974M), add vim 1012M (1004M after "apt-get clean")
<MooMoo> this is a bit off topic BUT Is there anyone in here that are Italian or french (not canadian french) who also knows decent english?
<bazhang> MooMoo, try ##english
<supertux> hello nybody know an android channel please?
<supertux> i need to root my hone
<bazhang> #android supertux
<supertux> phone
<nobuu> hi, I have some trouble with virtualbox under unity. When I launch virtualbox-qt it doesn't appear on the unity application panel (and nor virtual-machine's windows does)
<supertux> tnk bazhang
<supertux> bazhang, can't enter the channle
<nobuu> MooMoo: i'm italian
<supertux> nobuu, ancheio
<supertux> conosci un canale android? devo rootare il cell
<oCean> supertux: english only here
<bazhang> !register | supertux
<ubottu> supertux: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MooMoo> nobuu do you write italian too?
<supertux> bazhang, my nick is not registered can't enter that chanle
<oCean> MooMoo: this channel is only for ubuntu issues
<supertux> i have a galaxy wonder need to root
<bazhang> supertux, /join #freenode for that
<supertux> ok than you
<Lorra> Hi everyone, I was thinking about the following thing: I changed a bit partitions on my hard drive from when I installed Ubuntu 11.04 (now updated to 11.10) and swap partition is under a different device now and it's not automatically mounted and activated anymore. How can I get it mounted and activated on boot again?
<supertux> thank
<supertux> handle fstab
<supertux> check fastab ;-)
<supertux> fstab
<unperson> Does anyone here use Unison?  I used that quite extensively for a while, and now I'm thinking that that may double as a back-up solution.
<supertux> --->  /etc/fstab
<supertux> LoRez, maybe you'll need a uuid to identify it
<Pickleface> hi
<supertux> the partition i mean...
<Lorra> supertux, fstab says about the old location, but I am not sure which options I should mount it
<Pickleface> guys for wow what wine should I download?
<Pickleface> 1.2 or 1.3?
<Infernal> My external drive stopped mounting in my USB3 slot, it mounted once in USB2, but now it also doesnt show up in 2.0.
<MonkeyDust> !wine
<Pickleface> for world of warcraft
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Lorra> supertux, I mean which options should I mount the new swap partition with?
<bazhang> Pickleface, ask in #winehq after checking the appdb
<nobuu> Lorra: paste your /etc/fstab and ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<supertux> Lorra, listen nobuu .... options are simple
<nobuu> anyway you have to put the right uuid in the fstab file
<supertux> need a new identifier i suppose
<nobuu> you can check if it works by running sudo mount -a
<nobuu> without rebooting your machine
<Lorra> nobuu: here they are http://paste.ubuntu.com/858029/
<nobuu> your swap partition is on sda7?
<oCean> Lorra: it might be easier to run   sudo blkid
<djweezy> im trying to get xinerama setup to only bridge two of my three monitors, anyone know how? i can get it to bridge all three X screens or non, but not only two
<nobuu> ehm no :P
<Lorra> nobuu, no, it's on sda6
<Lorra> nobuu: it used to be on sda7
<ikonia> djweezy you can bridge all 3 screens, however you won't be able to use any hardware acceleration on the video cards
<shigutso> hello, I have an old Radeon X1600 AGP graphics card and I'd like to know how can I install the best drivers for 3D acceleration in the latest Ubuntu 11.10. Ubuntu's wiki didn't help much
<oCean> Lorra:  sudo blkid will in a very easy way show you the current swap device with corresponding UUID
<djweezy> ikonia: i know, thats one reason i only want to bridge two, to preserve hw accel on the third, i just cant figure out how to tell Xorg/xinerama to only bridge two
<ikonia> shigutso if you open the hardware drivers tool, you'll be offered the ubuntu supported version
<oCean> Lorra: all you need to do is change the UUID on line 14 of your paste accordingly
<ikonia> djweezy: same as 3 but with two displays defined,
<djweezy> ikonia: i did that and now my third display doesnt get a signal
<oCean> Lorra: running swapon -a will mount the newly added swap device
<ikonia> djweezy: are they on 1, 2 or 3 seperate cards ?
<shigutso> ikonia, I tried jockey-gtk, but it didn't offer me anything
<djweezy> ikonia: 2
<ikonia> shigutso: then there isn't a supported version in ubuntu
<ikonia> djweezy: are the two you are trying to bridge on the same card ?
<sda> i'm inside make menuconfig of kernel 3.2, i am unable to find b43 firmware.... where can i find it?!
<djweezy> ikonia: unfortunately no or i would use twinview
<ikonia> djweezy you are going to have a hard time then, as you'll find the 3rd port (second port on the first card) will get in the way
<shigutso> ikonia, nice :( do you know where can I find unofficial support, like ppa, etc?
<Broc93> hello everybody! geirha and Dr_willis thank you a lot! it worked ;)
<ikonia> shigutso: nope and I strongly advise against it
<Broc93> now I have another question: where do I find firefox config file? Because the browser in autostart doesn't load the homepage...
<escott> sda, b43 firmware would be out of kernel
<shigutso> ikonia, ok thanks
<djweezy> ikonia: how so? if i set it up to bridge all three my screen layout locations are fine, seems it should just be another xinerama switch in serverlayout section
<tent> one of these days i'll learn to remember how painful it is getting wireless working on a dell laptop >_<
<sda> escott, so i have a 3.0 standard ubuntu kernel with a working wifi card,  i have a standard 3.2 12.04 kernel with a working wifi card, and i have a 11.10 ubuntu with a 3.2 kernel without a working wifi card, where i am wrong?
<Infernal> fdisk -l shows only my internal drive
<Lorra> oCean: done, now I reboot and see what happens
<Infernal> how do i see where do i mount my external drive?
<djweezy> ikonia: http://paste.weezy.us/p/49 is my xorg.conf, if i uncomment the screen 2 line it works with thre bridged
<ikonia> djweezy: it "should" be fine, however when doing the positioning if your using one port on a dual port card it often seems to cause issues, with the left of/right of type of positioning as it expects a declaration for the second unused port
<MonkeyDust> Infernal  type mount
<Lorra> oCean,nobuu, supertux, thanks
<edgy> Infernal: fdisk -l should show all your devices, internal or external
<Broc93> uhm... how do I add a new printer in Xubuntu 11.10? I can't find any tool in the settings...
<fornix> I restored my windows 7 and lost grub. I am following the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and my fdisk -l shows this -> http://pastebin.com/tYEY5tGN  I have ubuntu installed on /dev/sda6 when i did grub-install, i get this error -> http://pastebin.com/mfeLxAMZ
<Infernal> edgy: yes, but the problem my external is not mounting
<Broc93> please help me :)
<edgy> Infernal: not mounting or not showing in fdisk -l?
<escott> sda, that firmware is not gpl. thats the whole point of having that firmware. its not in the kernel because it can't be distributed with the kernel
<Infernal> edgy: yes, it just doesnt show
<MonkeyDust> Infernal  what does mount show?
<tent> longshot...but does anyone know of any instructions for getting BCM4311 working on latest build, without a cat5 cable to connect to router....that actually works :)
<tent> (got another computer with net connection, obviously)
<Infernal> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/Et7ttL6f
<oCean> tent: "latest build" as in daily build for 12.04?
<edgy> Infernal: then it's not recognized by your system
<tent> no, not daily, i was being too lazy to look up what ive just installed haha...12.04
<sda> escott, ok perfect, so where i am wrong? i mean if this firmware isn't installed on my computer and with 11.10 3.0 or 12.04 3.2 my wifi works, what module is it using?
<oCean> tent: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<edgy> Infernal: is it a usb drive or what?
<Infernal> edgy: that is the problem, it was working 15min ago
<Infernal> edgy: i tried both a external USB3 drive, and a USB3 flah drive
<tent> oCean: i'm being a ragefilled moron, apologies.... 11.10 :$
<edgy> Infernal: unplug it, launch tail -f /var/log/messages and plug it and see what is the result
<Infernal> tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory
<hmuller> Infernal: look at /var/log/syslog, messages is gone
<sda> is there a way to see what module of kernel a hardware component is using to work?
<oCean> tent: I asked, since specifics often matter. Sorry to say I have no actual help for the BCM issue :/
<tent> haha, my bad, no worries.
<Infernal> edgy: http://pastebin.com/63btPU5q
<nobuu> on your systems virtualbox is working properly with unity? In mine it doesn't show up on the left panel (the one that shows running apps).
<|newbie|> ciao a tutti
<edgy> Infernal: may be the drive or the interface has a physical problem, does it work in another pc? does another disk work in your same interface?
<nobuu> i can't minimize virtualbox windows or i "lost" them
<Infernal> edgy: No like i sead both my external HDD and my USB Flash drive, arnt maunting
<hmuller> sda: which component are you interested in?
<MonkeyDust> nobuu  i use vbox, do you mean the windows inside vbox, or the vbox window ?
<Infernal> On all the ports i might add
<hmuller> Anyone know how to get the java plugin to work with chromium in Lubuntu?
<ubuntu-guy> menu.lst replaced with grub.cfg ?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> you don't edit grub.cfg directly
<ubuntu-guy> So?
<Infernal> edgy: i inserted my USB2 drive, it works. I'l try my windows machine.
<nobuu> MonkeyDust: all the windows. The main virtualbox window that show the list of the installed machines and the windows of running machines
<ikonia> so what ?
<edgy> Infernal: yes please try your other machine
<ubuntu-guy>  I want to change Color of boot menu
<ikonia> !grub2 > ubuntu-guy
<ubottu> ubuntu-guy, please see my private message
<bazhang> ubuntu-guy, read the grub2 wiki?
<ikonia> ubottu: the link that ubottu has just sent you explains how to change your menu setup
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<twistsyadada> hi
<ikonia> oops, ubuntu-guy the link that ubottu has just sent you explains how to change your menu setup
<sda> hmuller, Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4357] (rev 01)
<ubuntu-guy> yeah
<MonkeyDust> nobuu  what do you mean by 'lost', exactly?
<twistsyadada> the login screen keeps throwing me out , how can i get in
<ubuntu-guy> thanks
<twistsyadada> its like a loop
<bazhang> twistsyadada, in 12.04 ?
<twistsyadada> yeah :D
<bazhang> twistsyadada, then dont crosspost here
<nobuu> MonkeyDust: i mean that i can't switch to them using alt+tab or by clicking unity panel cause they aren't showed there
<oCean> sda: use -k option to lspci:  lspci -k | grep -i network  -A 3
 * milen8204 sad
<twistsyadada> well, this problem does occur across stable releases, maybe someone can point me the solution
<hmuller> sda: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nobuu> the only way is to launch again virtualbox so it raise the main window and here i can raise also virtual machine's window
<bazhang> twistsyadada, you are on 12.04 , you are asking in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> nobuu  strange, no problem here, has it always been like that? what ubuntu version are you running?
<twistsyadada> how to switch channels with irssi
<Infernal> edgy: both of them work on my other machine
<MonkeyDust> twistsyadada  alt arrow
<nobuu> MonkeyDust: 11.10 i've installed virtualbox now i don't know if it has ever work under unity
<tent> found network cable, wireless now working, oh how i love the internet :D
<edgy> Infernal: so if you plug a usb2 drive in this same interface, it works but your usb3 doesn't?
<sda> hmuller, yep, i know but i don't want to use proprietary driver, i mean if a standard 11.10 and 12.04 can make it work without why can't I? :)
<DJones> twistsyadada: If you've got multiple channels open, press Alt + the channel number
<MonkeyDust> nobuu  i don't use unity, so can't say if it's due to that, maybe someone else knows
<Infernal> edgy: Yes, it's a usb 3 port
<hmuller> sda: What drivers then are "the standard 11.10 and 12.04" using then?
<nobuu> MonkeyDust: ok thanks anyway
<Meads> j #linux
<edgy> Infernal: may be it's a bug, I suggest you download a precise liveCD and boot with and test
<Meads> My internet keeps dropping out, It's a wired connection. Any idea what could be causing this. http://pastebin.com/BxeGhjfV - theres my ifconfig, the packets dropped shouldn't be that high should it?
<shaun413> !nomnom
<Infernal> what di you mean by precise?
<edgy> Infernal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<edgy> Infernal: this gurantee you are using a newer kernel in an easy way
<oCean> nobuu: does the virtualbox icon will appear in the launcher when you start it from terminal?
<sda> that's is the problem! :D i have no idea! I think they are standard kernel open firmware so i asked if i can find out what kernel module a component is using, and they told me about -k on lspci, now i'm gonna try but i have to restart! :)
<bodom> Hello, is there anybody who can help me figure out how to get rid of this dkms error? ERROR (dkms apport): binary package for r8168: 8.028.00 not found
<ehidle> Meads: bad cable maybe?
<tobago> i added a printer to my ubuntu server via usb. it prints.then i released it using cups. after that i appended the net printer to my local ubuntu client. it found it itself. but printing doesn't append the print job to the servers printer job queue. what more do i have to attend?
<nobuu> oCean: no i got those warnings http://pastebin.com/sPFhmrCn i use the default theme
<oCean> nobuu: wow, no idea what happened there :(
<hmuller> sda: run lsmod in a terminal and look for: sta   I'll bet that's the driver in use.
<yeochief> meads: when did you reset your modem last?
<oCean> sda: use -k option to lspci:  lspci -k | grep -i network  -A 3
<edgy> Infernal: I have to go, is it clear for you now?
<oCean> sda: -k will show the driver in use
<Infernal> edgy: weird, the USB2 ports are working again... if it works under the the live cd, what do i do next?
<Infernal> edgy: fresh install?
<edgy> Infernal: you are free then to upgrade your system or do free install or just upgrade your kernel
<Meads> It's perfect in windows, does it in linux only, even in a virtual environment inside windows.
<sda> oCean, yes i know but i have to restart, now i'm using my personalized kernel with an USB key wifi, i have to because with standard kernel my pc is gonna burn! :D
<Infernal> edgy: I see. Thank you for your time :)
<nobuu> oCean: in system monitor i can see that the main window of virtualbox has no icon (but if I remember correctly it should have virtualbox logo)
<Meads> The connection was only put on 2 weeks a go, I haven't reset the router.
<ubuntu-guy> OK ... Now only thing is default plymouth .... will back if i fail again 0_0
<sda> oCean, hmuller  i'lllll be back!
<edgy> Infernal: your are welcome
<hmuller> anyone familiar with the lubuntu distribution?
<Meads> yeochief: It's perfect in windows, does it in linux only, even in a virtual environment inside windows.
<bazhang> hmuller, yes, and in #lubuntu as well
<hmuller> bazhang: I did not get any response in that channel
<bazhang> hmuller, whats the question
<hmuller> bazhang: I'm a long time linux and ubuntu user, but I cannot seem to get java to work with chromium, can you assist?
<yeochief> I run a dual boot system. Usually internet problems show up in Windows not Ubuntu.
<sda1986> oCean, hmuller it uses the Kernel modules: wl, brcmsmac
<bazhang> hmuller, chromium-browser from the repos? how di d you try to install it?
<hmuller> bazhang: chromium-browser comes with a standard install
<hmuller> bazhang: it was already there
<bazhang> hmuller, and how did you try to install java
<hmuller> using synaptic, openjdk jre and jdk and lubuntu-restricted-extras
<hmuller> bazhang: using synaptic, openjdk jre and jdk and lubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> hmuller, so they install correctly? or is there some use case that is not working out?
<geirha> Broc93: Not sure if you got an answer to this yet (I just noticed the highlight). Edit the firefox.desktop file with a regular text editor and change the Exec= line to include the url; e.g. Exec=firefox http://example.com
<hmuller> bazhang: they install, chromium shows the plugin in about:plugins, but when I go to the java test page, no luck
<Voyack> Hi
<Voyack> is there any virtual machine for ubuntu, that i can use to simulate windows?
<danyel> Voyack, virtualbox
<bazhang> Voyack, vbox
<yeochief> quit
<DottorLeo> Hi! need a hand for file manager
<bazhang> Voyack, you need the windows installer disc of course
<MonkeyDust> Voyack  i have win XP in vbox
<DottorLeo> is it possible to install nautilus on Lubuntu?
<bazhang> DottorLeo, whats the issue
<danyel> Voyack, if you just want to use windows programs instead of the whole operating system you can take a look at WINE
<DottorLeo> i need the search function integrated on the File manager, PcMan doesn't have it
<ssta> DottorLeo: sure, just be aware it will pull in a LOT of depdendencies
<DottorLeo> need catfish
<DottorLeo> other file manager with search?
<Voyack> danyel - program that i need, isn't supported by Wine
<Voyack> cause i want to run ArchiCad on ubuntu
<danyel> Voyack, then you can use virtualbox
<DottorLeo> something...similar to windows 7 file manager
<Voyack> k, i'll try :)
<Voyack> thanks for quick help :)
<DottorLeo> better if has a search box on the top
<bazhang> !info catfish | DottorLeo
<ubottu> DottorLeo: catfish (source: catfish): file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 388 kB
<DottorLeo> yep i've already installed it
<DottorLeo> but i'm searching something already integrated on a file manager
<brontosaurusrex> how to update the version of flash that chromium is using, again?
<LL2|Android> Hmmm
<LL2|Android> I want to make my ssh server login as my tf2server user, using sudo
<LL2|Android> I think I may have an idea for how to have it automatically run ~/startserv on server boot only
<LL2|Android> But I would like it if a bash expert could check if it will work
<fbev> neil-tracker
<LL2|Android> First though
<LL2|Android> I need to ask, will bash.rc run every time a user logs in with the login command?
<DottorLeo> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: kde-baseapps): file manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 867 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<ssta> LL2|Android: .bash_profile will, which depending how it's setup will also call .bashrc.  Interactive shells (non-login shells) call ~/.bashrc only
<LL2|Android> So
<LL2|Android> Aliases included in bash.rc will set on root login only, assuming that root is the first to login in any session?
<LL2|Android> Like, if I have a ls2 alias, will it set only when I first login to ssh?
<ssta> LL2|Android: root usually doesn't login on an ubuntu system
<LL2|Android> ssta: well, I'm trying to set up my ssh server to login to tf2server using sudo, and autorun ./startserv (or ~/startserv ) on boot ONLY
<ssta> LL2|Android: if you want to be sure it's set, add it to ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile
<LL2|Android> Well
<LL2|Android> The aliases I set up stay set between users
<ssta> not usually.  Not unless you put them in /etc
<LL2|Android> I set them up in /etc/bash.bashrc
<qazokm> is there a way to diff -R, but only for directory names?
<ssta> hmm, it's more common to set them per user, in $HOME/.bashrc
<LL2|Android> Should I be able to use a env var, the sudo command, and two rc files to run the startserv file on boot only?
<LL2|Android> Well
<roadfish> Is there an Ubuntu command to force a TCP connection to close? I see an old connection listed in iptstate and I want to force it to close.
<llutz> !info cutter | roadfish
<ubottu> roadfish: cutter (source: cutter): disconnect routed IP connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.03-2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<kuldeepdhaka> -=================how to install ubutnu on thin clients,need os for thin client=================
<ssta> LL2|Android: if it were me, I'd put it all in a script and run it from /etc/rc.d.  There are manhy ways to do it though
<LL2|Android> As I said, I want to be able to login to the tf2server account myself and be able to edit its files
<roadfish> llutz:tnx ... time to start cutting
<LL2|Android> ssta: mind pasting me the code to add into files?
<oCean> kuldeepdhaka: no need to do that "====", just ask your questions
<ssta> LL2|Android: since I don't really understand fully what you need, no, I can't really
<LL2|Android> Well
<kuldeepdhaka> ocean, how to install ubutnu on thin clients or need os for thin client
<LL2|Android> I'll try pastebining the general idea
<LL2|Android> And I'll link you to it
<kuldeepdhaka> ocean, got only 1gb hdisk ,521mb ram and 1ghz processor
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm on a fresh install of 11.10.  So far so good, but when I try to do anything on the PHP command line I get an error that: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so
<kuldeepdhaka> ocean, hp is the manuf
<Crell> I installed the PHP SQLite package (I need it for other stuff), and that works from the web, but not CLI for some reason.
<Crell> Why, and what do I do about it?
<LL2|Android> ssta: is there any file I can use to run commands on BOOT ONLY?
<llutz> LL2|Android: /etc/rc.local
<ssta> LL2|Android: /etc/rc.local
<LL2|Android> So, when I login to ssh, it won't run that file?
<LL2|Android> Just only on boot?
<Somelauw> Could this be a problem? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/557000 If yes, then how to solve it?
<ssta> LL2|Android: you can also use the @reboot directive in cron if you prefer
<LL2|Android> Ok
<kuldeepdhaka> how to install ubutnu on thin clients,need os for thin client,,,, 1gb hdisk,1ghz processor and 512 ram...want to use it for personal use
<llutz> ssta: that will be executed everytime you restart crond too
<LL2|Android> Ok
<LL2|Android> Any command to tell if the program is running or not?
<ribhoo> <kuldeepdhaka>: usb?
<llutz> LL2|Android: pgrep "command" || echo does not run
<kuldeepdhaka> yes 6 usb ports
<Somelauw> I want to update ubuntu by using the update-manager, but I keep getting broken packages. I am not sure but can someone look at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/557000 to see if this could be a problem when trying to upgrade.
<Somelauw> ?
<ssta> llutz: hmm, I wasn't aware of that.  Is that documented somewhere?
<ribhoo> <kuldeepdhaka>: create disk on key with ubuntu and install it
<LL2|Android> Well
<llutz> ssta: it is, but ask me where....
<kuldeepdhaka> got only 1gb internal hdisk
<ssta> I've been using @reboot for years and never noticed that...you live and learn I guess
<kuldeepdhaka> ribhoo, got only 1gb internal hdiesk
 * ssta tests
<LL2|Android> If I use a screen command in the startserv file, I should be able to 'screen -x' to the server console when logged into the tf2server account, right?
<LL2|Android> When I use the cron or such
<ssta> llutz: I can't reproduce that behaviour....Can you try to find where it's documented for me?  It's interesting
<kuldeepdhaka> how to install ubutnu on thin clients,need os for thin client,,,, 1gb hdisk,1ghz processor and 512 ram,6 usb ports...want to use it for personal use
<llutz> ssta: some google tells me that there are versions not doing this, like debian-cron. (wikipedia-link...)
<ssta> LL2|Android: yes
<llutz> ssta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<Somelauw> Any help please?
<ssta> llutz: Ubuntu uses vixie-cron
<LL2|Android> Ok
<LL2|Android> So I cron the commmand
<urfr332gO> Somelauw, give us your problem in the form of a question. :)
<LL2|Android> And when I want to access the console, i can just login to the account, and screen -x, right?
<psion> hello, I'm trying to apt-get install something, but when I do it says -- The following packages have unmet dependencies: -- boxee : Depends: libxmlrpc-c3 but it is not installable -- note, I'm not even trying to install boxee right now, I battled with it a while back and got it to install, but it still presents that message
<psion> how do I tell apt not to worry about it anymore?
<ssta> LL2|Android: should be able to, if you get the script right, yes
<LL2|Android> Also, on an ssh server, the cron reboot directive won't execute when I login right?
<LL2|Android> Just when I boot it up?
<ssta> LL2|Android: no, it ought to only execute when you reboot
<ssta> hence the name
<kuldeepdhaka> *******help**********how to install ubutnu on thin clients,need os for thin client,,,, 1gb hdisk,1ghz processor and 512 ram,6 usb ports...want to use it for personal use***********
<urfr332gO> kuldeepdhaka, STOP USING HELP.
<ssta> LL2|Android: although as llutz has just pointed out, not all cron implementations are safe that way (vixie cron is, which is what's in Ubuntu) -- some do it on crond restarts too
<kuldeepdhaka> how to install ubutnu on thin clients,need os for thin client,,,, 1gb hdisk,1ghz processor and 512 ram,6 usb ports...want to use it for personal use
<urfr332gO> kuldeepdhaka, if you have not noticed yet the help pleaworks against you.
<salmiak> ichbinder: Yeah I never understood what the files in .pulseaudio/ is for. on is a symlink to a files with pid for pulesaudios deamon, so perhaps it restarted pulseadio for you when you deleted that?
<psion> *******help**********I'm stuck in a well and I need someone to dispatch rescue personel. I don't have my phone with me, just a netbook with wifi.**********
<llutz> LL2|Android: ssta  simple wrapper script using pgrep to check if the program already runs, will circumevent that
<LL2|Android> Basically
<psion> it's dark in here
<LL2|Android> The crontab will not execute when simply logging into the ssh server, correct?
<urfr332gO> !help > psion
<ubottu> psion, please see my private message
<ssta> LL2|Android: correct
<LL2|Android> Ok
<bleavitt> Hello All, I am having an issue with my networking in Ubuntu. My primary interface just seems to stop sending and receiving traffic at random intervals, and then starts up again. Anyone have some suggestions on solutions or troubleshooting ideas?
<llutz> LL2|Android: pgrep <yourcommand>||  /path/startwhatever
<urfr332gO> !patience > kuldeepdhaka
<ubottu> kuldeepdhaka, please see my private message
<LL2|Android> So I can't screw myself out of being able to use ssh on the server?
<psion> !love > urfr332gO
<salmiak> ichbinder:  After I changed the setting in VLC for audio/outputmodules to ALSA sound output and restarted VLC, I got rid of the stuttering at the start of a song. Yes strange but anyway, now the sounds goes to ALSA-emulation in pulseaudio and that gives better sound than to pulsaudio directly? well...
<urfr332gO> psion, we all love you to but help is a good way of not actually getting it. :)
<LL2|Android> Should I set the crontab to be on the server account, to be safe?
<LL2|Android> The tf2server account, I mean
<kuldeepdhaka> how to install ubutnu on thin clients,need os for thin client,,,, 1gb hdisk,1ghz processor and 512 ram,6 usb ports...want to use it for personal use
<Pici> !ltsp | kuldeepdhaka you mat want to start here
<ubottu> kuldeepdhaka you mat want to start here: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<urfr332gO> kuldeepdhaka, if somebocy has a answer you will get it posting the same thing every two minutes is against channel policy, and rude this channel is not just for you.
<urfr332gO> kuldeepdhaka, that set up is to small for ubuntu even lubuntu to be honest look at lighter OS.
<Bodsda> urfr332gO: depends if all the processing has to be done on the client, if the server can handle some of it, then swapping out unity/Gnome/KDE/etc. for a lightweight WM should be sufficient, something like fluxbox or E7 maybe
<salmiak> about VLC btw, I tried to find version 2.0 of VLC for ubuntu10.04, but can't find it anywhere so if anyone knows...  perhaps I should just wait patiently. (I read on some ppa that the problem is vlc2 uses "libbluray (that) requires multiarch-support which is not available for 10.04", so wouldn't it be possible to compile a vlc2 without blueray-support? most people don't have a bluerayplayer anyway).
<Bodsda> salmiak: That sounds perfectly logical, have you tried building from source?
<LL2|Android> llutz: so what would I use to add a crontab that runs /home/tf2server/startserv as the account tf2server, on every reboot?
<llutz> LL2|Android: man 5 crontab
<bleavitt> Does anyone have a second to help me troubleshoot a network issue? One of my interfaces intermitantly stops sending or receiving packets, and then a few minutes later starts back up. This happens randomly, but often every 30 minutes.
<urfr332gO> Bodsda, that would be for a user who has any sense look at this users history of posting. :)
<salmiak> Bodsda: I'm a little afraid of trying.... my latest try at compiling stuff didn't end so well... lots of tries and tries to understand what to do, and in the end no result.... so perhaps I'm not the best person at compiling things
<Bodsda> urfr332gO: human stupidity offends me :)
<urfr332gO> Bodsda, lol you wont like it here.
<Bodsda> salmiak: some builds can be very frustrating, but in my experience, the instructions are usually pretty good, and most things boil down to 'cd build_dir && ./configure && make && sudo make install'
<Bodsda> urfr332gO: I've been here a long time :) It's remarkably quiet today though
<MonkeyDust> Bodsda  that is good news: few problems :)
<nobitanobi> I do a lot a particular command in the console (cd /Projects/finance/myfinances) - I've tried adding a line in bashrc to have a shortcut, but it's not working. Here is what I tried: alias myfinanceproject= 'cd /home/novito/Projects/finance/myfinances' - What am I doing wrong?
<Bodsda> MonkeyDust: true true
<urfr332gO> Bodsda, it is the weekend the kids are picnicking withe their big picnic basket basket with their parents.
<ribhoo> !alias
<Bodsda> urfr332gO: people still have picnics?
<tsimpson> nobitanobi: it would help if you describe what exactly "not working" means
<LL2|Android> Ummm
<LL2|Android> How do I exit man
<oCean> urfr332gO: Bodsda, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<LL2|Android> Nvm
<Bodsda> LL2|Android: press q
<nobitanobi> tsimpson: Sorry. When I type myfinanceprojects, the command is not executed
<Bodsda> nobitanobi: any errors?
<LL2|Android> Ok
<salmiak> Bodsda: yes when there is no problems the world is wonderful. :-D  Perhaps I should give it a try... anyone knows the webaddress to "Compiling VLC 2.0 in ubuntu10.04 for dummies"?
<nobitanobi> yes. Bodsda: it says "the /path" is a directory
<Bodsda> salmiak: find the vlc project homepage, download the source tarball, extract it, read the README file
<llutz> nobitanobi: "ls -ld /home/novito/Projects/finance/myfinances"
<urfr332gO> oCean, no problem my bad. :)
<nobitanobi> llutz drwxr-xr-x 15 novito novito 4096 2012-02-22 11:47 /home/novito/Projectes/finance/myfinances
<Bodsda> nobitanobi: does the exact command work correctly if you copy and paste it?
<nobitanobi> yes
<Bodsda> nobitanobi: try adding a trailing /
<nobitanobi> ok
<llutz> nobitanobi: "...When I type myfinanceprojects..."  typo?  what does "alias myfinanceproject"  say
<nobitanobi> is not a typo, I wrote it wrong here
<nobitanobi> let me log out for the changes on bashrc be applied
<bastidrazor> nobitanobi: you don't need to log out. just source ~/.bashrc
<zykotick9> llutz: are you running "source .bashrc" after making your changes?
<Bodsda> you could just close the terminal??
<greenit> hi, does any1 know how i can get the creation-date of a file with the command "find" ? i want to cp a file from a specific date into a directory
<llutz> greenit: you cannot, theres no such info on ext-fs (yet)
<nobitanobi> ok. Adding the "/" at the end
<nobitanobi> solved the problem
<nobitanobi> thanks guys
<Bodsda> greenit: theres no such thing logged
<greenit> damn
<Bodsda> nobitanobi: no problem
<Somelauw> urfr332gO: I want to update ubuntu by using the update-manager, but I keep getting broken packages. I am not sure but can someone look at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/557000 to see if this could be a problem when trying to upgrade?
<greenit> but "ls -al" shows the date of creation... or at least the date of last edited
<Bodsda> greenit: last modified
<llutz> greenit:last modified or last changed, but never created
<greenit> Bodsda, ok, can i get files with this date with the command find?
<llutz> (unless you never touched that file)
<Bodsda> greenit: pass, probably
<greenit> Bodsda, do you know how?
<urfr332gO> Somelauw, install synaptic and look in the broken package filter
<Bodsda> greenit: no, thats what I meant by pass, sorry
<greenit> Bodsda, oh, k
<kapz> Hi all! I know this is not vlc forum but I will much appreciate helpful answers...in VLC player can I put option/plugin to save the last state of the file played,,2nd : can I adjust reverse/forward jumps according to my like, kind of like in smplayer? Thanks
<Bodsda> greenit: plenty of info from third line support though - http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=find+files+based+on+modified+date+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ribhoo> <Bodsda>, can't <greenit> do it with ls -l?
<mobbdeep> hello, what byte size can i use in ping command to test network connection
<Bodsda> mobbdeep: the default is 64
<Somelauw> urfr332gO: That filter is completely empty.
<mobbdeep> Bodsa, yes, but to check beetter peckets losts, what to use
<greenit> ribhoo, nope, this commands shows "xyz files" at the beginning, i tried it alrdy
<mobbdeep> packets lossing
<Bodsda> ribhoo: not unless ls can filter it based on the date. If you piped it through grep you might be able to, but he sai he wanted to use find
<urfr332gO> Somelauw, thats my best idea, good luck. ;)
<roadfish> how to I remove stale entries in /proc/net/ip_conntrack ?
<ribhoo> <Bodsda>, so he can do it with ls and grep :)
<mobbdeep> This connection is sending to much flood and my router is going off
<Bodsda> mobbdeep: changing the packet size isn't going to affect packet loss figures very significantly unless you have an unbelievably tight bandwidth issue
<escott> Bodsda, there are some broken routers that will drop packets larger than certain sizes
<Bodsda> ribhoo: hhmm, no actually, thinking about it. grep would be able to get you files modified 'on a date' but not before or after, because it is interpreting it as a string, you wouldnt be able to do anything fancy with the date
<Bodsda> escott: such as?
<Halexander9000> Hey, whenever I run the Update Manager and tell it to check for updates, I get this error http://pastebin.com/w5bfbG1N
<Halexander9000> Can I solve it somehow?
<Halexander9000> Could someone please tell me how to do it?
<sergiu> why the skype is so old for linux
<sergiu> :D
<Bodsda> Halexander9000: are you using any ppa's from statux.org?
<Bodsda> sergiu: you think microsoft will update it?
<sergiu> oh, forget that its owned by microsaoft now)
<ribhoo> <greenit>, try this: touch --date='mm/dd/yy hh:mm' /tmp/stamp$$
<ribhoo> find /folder -newer /tmp/stamp$$
<ribhoo> rm -f /tmp/stamp$$
<ichbinder> salmiak: hm... as I said, after deleting ~/.pulse/, I haven't had any lags so far
<ssta> sergiu: to be fair to MS, it wasn't updated for a LONG time before MS bought skype either
<Halexander9000> Bodsda: I don't think I understand you. But "once upon a time" I had another problem, and someone told me to add some servers to my list of software providers.
<ichbinder> sergiu: that and because the old skype version was better... ;)
<greenit> ribhoo, i do not know if this solves my problem of sorting files which i made a year before into some directories....
<Bodsda> Halexander9000: can you paste the output of this command please - 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<llutz> greenit: the find example from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-osxfind-files-by-date/  might help
<zelhar> Hello. I have a new seagate hard drive which uses 4096 bytes per sector, and the disk utility tells me the partition is misaligned and it may result in poor performance. Is that ture ? if so what should I do ?
<kapz> Hi all! I know this is not vlc forum but I will much appreciate helpful answers...in VLC player can I put option/plugin to save the last state of the file played,,2nd : can I adjust reverse/forward jumps according to my like, kind of like in smplayer? Thanks
<zelhar> any help ?
<Halexander9000> Bodsda: http://pastebin.com/tTjprW0H
<Somelauw> I think I found the problem. I made a deb myself and installed it. Is there a way to deinstall that deb again? I can show you how I build the deb.
<zykotick9> Bodsda: PPAs aren't included in sources.list BTW
<greenit> llutz, ok, that helps, but how can i cp the found files into a directory?
<llutz> greenit: man find,  find ...... -exec cp {} /new/path/ \;
<greenit> llutz, thx
<llutz> greenit: "{}"  if you have filenames with spaces
<greenit> llutz, erm... it says find: missing argument for -exec
<llutz> greenit: whats your exact command?
<greenit> llutz, nvm, forgot \; at the end^^
<greenit> llutz, thx a lot :)
<Dr_willis> zelhar,  theres a lot of hits and discussion about that on the forums and askubuntu - someone asked about it in here the other day. but i dident see a definitive answer.
<llutz> greenit: np
<Oer> Somelauw, if you build a deb, you can also make uninstall ( afaik )
<Dr_willis> zelhar,  the operative word is 'may result' - i never saw any actual benchmarks
<Bodsda> zykotick9: really? is that a new change?
<Dr_willis> zykotick9,  the trend has been to move extra repos to the sources.list.d directory
<Dr_willis> leave your sources.list nice and clean. :)
<Somelauw> Oer: I still need to find a safe way to install third-party software. deb's and ppa's only give problems and the official repositories don't have all software and are sometimes outdated.
<zykotick9> Bodsda: no, PPAs are in /etc/apt/source.list.d i believe - but in this case - sources.list did show the repo you're intersted in ;)
<rethus> i'd like to install vlc 2.0, but didn't get it in the packagemanager on 10.10 - even if the "universe" repos are activated. any idea why
<xangua> !latest | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Somelauw> But I got it to upgrade eventually.
<Dr_willis> rethus,  theres some guides on installing vlc 2 at the webupd8 blog site.
<Dr_willis> rethus,  you will need to add the proper ppa's i imagine.
<zelhar> Well Dr thanks for your reply. I suppose I will see for my self if performance lags.
<rethus> have you a link for me
<Bodsda> zykotick9: ah :) - I didn't see the reply, can you tell whoever it was to delete the offending lines for me? I need to go afk
<Dr_willis> rethus,  and for 10.10 - its possible its not been ported/made to a ppa yet. since most people use the latest,  or LTS. not in between versions.
<Dr_willis> rethus,  check out the webupd8 blog site. I havent bothered to test vlc 2 in linux yet.
<rethus> i specialy upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 for vlc - and now this
<rethus> on 10.4 i only got 1.9
<rethus> realy strange, that 2.0 is signed on the vlc-page, but nowhere to download
<Dr_willis> rethus, I got it on windows. :) but not linux yet. theres ppas for it for 11.10 i belive.
<Dr_willis> you normally dont just download apps from their homepages for linux/ubuntu. you use the package manager/ppas
<Oer> rethus, wait for 12.04 or see webupd8. i think it will not appear in 11.10
<Dr_willis> sometimes a site has a .deb but thats a bit rare.
<salmiak> rethus: for ubuntu10.04 the latest I found is 1.1.13 (at https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc2 ), are ther a 1.9 somewhere?
<skyball> installed ubuntu all i have is a black screan?
<rethus> what is this webupd8
<rethus> have you a link
<skyball> nowhere to type nothing
<Dr_willis> rethus,  type it in your browser...
<rethus> salmiak: jey i had 1.9
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | skyball
<ubottu> skyball: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rethus> but eachtime i start a avi-file, he try to rebuild the file. therefor i'd like to try 2.0
<rethus> whats that "webupd8" can somebody explain? or send a link
<Oer> rethus, what makes you think VLC cause this behaviour ?
<Dr_willis> rethus,  its a web site.. type it in your browser..
<dlentz> rethus, google...
<salmiak> rethus: perhaps I should get that, while waiting for 2.0 (I don't want to least ubuntu10.04), have a link, or was that a compile-by-yourself ?
<salmiak> rethus: webupd8 is probable some ppa somewhere, with vlc 2.0 ?
<Dr_willis> webupd8 and omgubuntu are two of the main ubuntu blog sites i read.
<rethus> it was out of the repos of natty
<rethus> no results for vlc2 on webupd8
<Ignisss> Guys ive got a clean ubuntu 10.04lts install on a pc with a mainboard with the ck804 audio chip but ive got no audio at all, ive followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but it still doesnt work, anyone has any idea? Ive also made a post here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/188890 in wich the results of aplay -l and lspci are posted and also posted
<Ignisss> them http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11719125&postcount=39 here
<dlentz> then try an ubuntu 12.04 liveusb
<rethus> thats realy sucks. from 10.04 and vlc 1.9 to 10.10 and 1.1.12 :(
<NewWorld> rethus:  hahaha, wth?!
<dlentz> rethus, it's 1.1.9
<L551> Can someone tell me why dbus-daemon is using so much CPU?
<dlentz> or probably 1.0.9
<rethus> realy ?
<Dr_willis> "Unfortunately, there's no stable VLC PPA for older Ubuntu versions."
<dlentz> it didn't downgrade..
<Dr_willis> rethus,  there are at least 2 posts about vlc2 there.. one on the front page.
<ribhoo> rethus>, on 10.04 by default its 1.0.6
<Dr_willis> 11.10 is needed for vlc2 at this time it seems
<rethus> i wonder why vlc-webpage sign for 2.0 if no 2.0 is installable on ubuntu
<LL2|Android> Ok
<Dr_willis> rethus,  it IS avilable for ubuntu.
<LL2|Android> I got it running
<theadmin> rethus: There is a 2.0 PPA...
<LL2|Android> I ended up just using root crontab instead of tf2server crontab
<rethus> which repositorie?
<rethus> i have universe activated. no 2.0
<LL2|Android> Though I use sudo to make it use the tf2server account without passworf
<Dr_willis> rethus,  its for 11.10+ only... in a speical PPA. not the normal repos.
<LL2|Android> *password
<theadmin> rethus: Not in the official... It's a PPA
<Dr_willis> very cleary stated   http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/install-vlc-20-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<rethus> which ppa-url?
<Dr_willis> rethus,  are you using 11.10?
<llutz> LL2|Android: use /etc/crontab with "tf2server" in the "user" field (6th)
<rethus> jes
<Dr_willis> then read/follow the directions given at the page above.
<Dr_willis> i thought you said you had 10.10 earlier..
<LL2|Android> llutz
<LL2|Android> Want me to pm you what I used?
<llutz> LL2|Android: nope
<rethus> i upgraded to newest version before 10 minutes
<ssta> rethus: 1.1.12 was the very latest vlc when 11.10 released.  I was about a week or so old at the time is all
<LL2|Android> Lol I did anyway
<rethus> the ocelot-thing
<ssta> s/I/It/
<rethus> yes, but which ppa have i to add to get 2.0
<llutz> !pm | LL2|Android don't pm me, i don't read it
<ubottu> LL2|Android don't pm me, i don't read it: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LL2|Android> Well
<stroxis> is there any way to mount drives using ssh?
<wildcard> Yo people, have a very odd question, but here goes.
<ssta> stroxis: sshfs ?
<LL2|Android> It was something that could be bad to say publically
<stroxis> ssta: mount it on the remote coumputer
<rethus> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/install-vlc-20-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<wildcard> My hard drive failed a while back, and I have installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a flash drive for a temporary fix.  I now have a new hard drive, and lost my install disk.  Is tehre  a way I can partition/install Ubuntu from the flash drive?
<rethus> have one thing to say aout webupd8 - the search-functions are not realy good on this page
<ssta> stroxis: umm, not that I'm aware of, no.  Although if you have a shell on the remote computer you could go to that and do it
<ribhoo> !ru | ribhoo
<ubottu> ribhoo, please see my private message
<dlentz> rethus, yes, now run the terminal commands there (in pink) and you'll have vlc 2.0
<LL2|Android> Wildcard: copy the files over?
<ribhoo> !heb | ribhoo
<wildcard> Can I use Gparted to reformat the Hard drive from the flash drive?
<theadmin> wildcard: Sure
<ribhoo> !isr | ribhoo
<Dr_willis> typed 'vlc' into the search area.. and it was the #2 hit.... for vlc 2.0
<michu1972> jak przyspieszyć unity
<Pici> !pl | michu1972
<ubottu> michu1972: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ribhoo> hm... no hebrew channel for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> so webupd8's search function seems to be fine.
<Pici> !il | ribhoo
<ubottu> ribhoo: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<kapz> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Guest93546> has anyone gotten openldap work on a flashdrive?
<bazhang> ribhoo, #ubuntu-il
<kapz> !ppa
<Dr_willis> VLSUB is a neat addon for vlc2.  :) can find subtitles for the video you are watching.
<kapz> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kapz> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bazhang> kapz, /msg ubottu please
<dlentz> kapz, please pm the bot
<dlentz> some people..
<comissarcube> Hi, guys! Could someone please help me a wee bit? I installed fglrx for my ATI card. Games now work well, but when I play videos in full screen they lag massively. Anyone got any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> comissarcube,  what kind of videos? you mean flash in the browser?
<comissarcube> yes precisely, sorry for not specifying
<arunkumar413> hi, i just now installed mint 12 and trying to update but the update is very slow. My internet connection is very fast. what is the reason
<aeon-ltd> !mint | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> arunkumar413, ask in mint support channels then
<daswort> How to set up wakealarm for monday - friday? Cron doesn't work for that :-(
<CharminTheMoose> What derivitives of ubuntu does this channel support?
<ssta> In general most canonical supported ones
<llutz> daswort:  00 05 * * 1-5 whatever to do
<urfr332gO> CharminTheMoose, only ubuntu release 4 desktops in all.
<Dr_willis> The Officially Canonical Supported ones.. :)
<Dr_willis> Does Lubuntu count now a days or not? its sortof the little kid in the corner.
<comissarcube> Dr_willis, yeah, flash in browser.
<CharminTheMoose> Hmm interesting.
<Dr_willis> comissarcube,  flash is a nasty beast. there may be some work arounds.. but i dont know of any.
<ssta> Dr_willis: I'd say it counted
<daswort> llutz, but then the computer need to start to set up wakealarm. Isn't it possible to set up this in wakealarm?
<dlentz> Dr_willis, unless it's an lxde-specific question, this channel would probably work fine
<CharminTheMoose> Anyway, I've got a webcam built into this laptop, what commands can I use to see what it is and thus load a driver for it? I got the webcam working fine with cheese before, but I can't recall how I did it.
<dlentz> comissarcube, i've had success with flashvideoreplacer add-on (as long as videos play well in a native video player)
<danyel> CharminTheMoose, you can try lsusb
<comissarcube> dlentz, yeah that was ok, will take a look. Thanks!
<darrenlooby> HI guys, I'm using Ubuntu on Rackspace - and it has both internal and external network cards. The internal network cards start with 10.xxx.xxx.xx - any externals never do. How can I use "ufw" to only accept connections from internal ips?
<CharminTheMoose> danyel, all I get are Root hub usb and the card reader built into the lappy.
<CharminTheMoose> dmesg and grepping for video or webcam turns up nothing either
<Halexander9000> Hey, whenever I run the Update Manager and tell it to check for updates, I get this error http://pastebin.com/w5bfbG1N
<Halexander9000> Can I solve it somehow?
<Halexander9000> Could someone please tell me how to do it?
<maujhsn> Does anybody know why mount points change from "/devsdb" to /dev/cdrom when booting from a liveUSB?
<okum> hi, does anybody know if recordMyDesktop record audio from a mic?
<maujhsn> okum Yes
<TehSpecialOne> hi buddies!
<okum> maujhsn: does it just record by default?
<Oer> Halexander9000, i never seen the entry's with www.statux.org/
<pyboy> Halexander9000 did you google the problem
<maujhsn> okum I would use the pulseaudio server!
<Halexander9000> http://www.statux.org/ ?
<okum> maujhsn: what exactly is that?
<maujhsn> Does anybody know why mount points change from "/devsdb" to /dev/cdrom when booting from a liveUSB?
<Dr_willis> maujhsn,  those are device names. not mountpoints.  and often /dev/cdrom is a link to /dev/sdX
<Dr_willis>  /media/whatever are mountpoints
<Oer> Halexander9000, please paste your sources list >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<maujhsn> Dr_willis Good hearing from you again!
<skyball> why does the screen flash purple?  and why can't I just push 1 button to fix it?
<darrenlooby> Anyone good with IP tables - or UFW?
<xangua> Halexander9000: what Oer tried to say is that line doesn't look like an apt valid repository, so whatever you tried to do addin that line, undo it
<theadmin> Dr_willis: /dev/cdrom is *never* a link to /dev/sdx, that'd be insane, it's commonly a link to /dev/sr0
<maujhsn> okum If you do not have the Pulseaudio server installed I will not be able to help you sorry!
<tyro> whats up?
<Halexander9000> I did a cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Halexander9000> And this is what I got cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Halexander9000> Um, hold on.;
<tyro> whats a good theme to use in ubuntu?
<urfr332gO> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Halexander9000> http://pastebin.com/tTjprW0H
<Oer> xangua i am not sure it is not valid, that is why i like to compare
<urfr332gO> Halexander9000, ^^^^
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  i recall seeing some of my machines that use sr0 and others that use sdd or sdc - it may be differnt under newer kenels. but i have definatly seen it.
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Crazy... I never had cdroms as sdX...
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Weird. Oh well.
<Halexander9000> What do I need to remove?
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  it may be the old IDE cdroms
<pyboy> Halexander9000 did you have any broken packages
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  ages ago there was no sr0  I recall :) they were all sdXX
<Halexander9000> What do you mean pyboy?
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Ah... I didn't work with IDE devices for ages so yeah, would make sense
<Dr_willis> then again i rember hd# also.
<Ady> how to extract and install .dmg file?
<Halexander9000> I got this message "Failed to download repository information/Check your Internet connection."
<pyboy> Halexander9000 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<theadmin> Ady: You can't, this isn't OS X
<Dr_willis> i also recall when you were never sure if your HD was sdX or hdx :) formated the wrong disk once because of that.
<wildcard> I just used Gparted from my flashdrive ubuntu 11.10, and reformatted my internal harddrive.  It says that 79.00 MiB were being used, does this mean that windows is still attach or is that just the bios?
<ssta> Ady: .dmg is generally an OS X package
<Ady> theadmin, oh ok ty
<Oer> Halexander9000, oke here is the solution
<Halexander9000> Pyboy, what are you talking about?
<maujhsn> dr_willis My beef is this; I plug my usb into the same port religiuosly. The output in the Disk Utility use to read /dev/sdb now it reads /dev/cdrom why is that the case?
<Dr_willis> Ady,  theres dmg to iso converters i recall. but that wont let you 'run' anything for os-x. just access the data.
<Dr_willis> maujhsn,  perhaps a messed up link. i rarely use disk utility.
<Dr_willis> maujhsn,  check dmesg command output. I HAVE seen some weird usb flash drives that are partioned where they show up as a cdrom and a usb hard disk.
<Misha[]> Hey
<Oer> Halexander9000, all you need is to get the pgp key >>" wget -q http://www.statux.org/ubuntu/key/statux.pub -O- | sudo apt-key add - " found at answer #3 >> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20091110101016812&SLanguage=en-us&board_id=20&model=Eee%20PC%201005HA&page=1
<Dr_willis> I think it was those 'U3' flash drives that were popular a few years back.
<maujhsn> dr_willis What can I do to force the device output to read /dev/sdb?
<Dr_willis> maujhsn,  see what 'sudo fdisk -l' says about the disk.
<maujhsn> OK
<Dr_willis> maujhsn,  also a simple removal/reinsertion may let it rescan
<maujhsn> dr_willis I should have thought about dmesg thanks! i check it out!
<Misha[]> I have a problem with my webcam, its works on skype and on programs like cheese as well, but when I'm entering some site that uses flash to use my webcam, flash isn't see my webcam
<Misha[]> any help?
<Halexander9000> Oer, you're going to have to be a little more clear. You're saying I just need to type this " wget -q http://www.statux.org/ubuntu/key/statux.pub -O- | sudo apt-key add - " in terminal and it will solve the issue?
<okum> hello, does anybody know how to enable compizconfig setting in ubuntu 11.10 w/ gnome classic?
<okum> ^ like wobbly windows, etc?
<Oer> Halexander9000, correct, then you perform update && upgrade
<rich> hello
<Halexander9000> Oer: Is it supposed to freeze?
<Halexander9000> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<okum> someones HAS to know how to enable features with compizconfig in ubuntu 11.10?
<Oer> Halexander9000, yes, getting a key can take 10 sec
<Halexander9000> Oer: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Dr_willis> okum,  may be a guide at askubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> okum,  or the webupd8 blog site.
<Dr_willis> okum,  or try a 'compiz --replace' in a terminal..
<bazhang> okum, try in #compiz yet ?
<Oer> Halexander9000, maybe the archiv is out of date, if found only old posts.
<Misha[]> I have a problem with my webcam, its works on skype and on programs like cheese as well, but when I'm entering some site that uses flash to use my webcam, flash isn't see my webcam
<urfr332gO> okum, Dr_willis http://askubuntu.com/questions/68711/how-do-i-enable-compiz-in-gnome-classic
<Halexander9000> Oer, can I remove the conflicting entries then?
<Oer> Halexander9000, yes, use sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<bastidrazor> Oer: graphical applications should use gksudo
<xangua> !gksu | Oer Halexander9000
<ubottu> Oer Halexander9000: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Oer> true, my bad
<Halexander9000> Alright, so what am I looking for here?
<Oer> Halexander9000, see the end, remove the last 2 entries.
<mongy> what version is the latest stable google chrome?  Just comparing what is in the ubuntu repo (chromium)
<theadmin> mongy: 17.0.963.56
<theadmin> mongy: Ubuntu uses the same Chromium versions as stable Chrome releases if I recall right.
<mongy> theadmin: well that's the thing, I think ubuntu might be a bit behind.. lemme check something
<skyball> why does the screen flash purple?
<LimerickLarry> Question: what part of the ubuntu kernel handles keyboard input?
<Halexander9000> Oer: Problem Solved.
<Oer> Halexander9000, have fun
<theadmin> LimerickLarry: Might be a question for #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> theadmin: #ubuntu-devel does not do support
<Halexander9000> Oer: Thanks.
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: what's the actual problem you are having
<theadmin> ikonia: Yeah but this kind of a question... Only a developer would ask that, no?
<ikonia> theadmin: or a user who doesn't know what they are asking
<theadmin> ikonia: Heh... indeed xD
<ikonia> theadmin: ubuntu-devel is for the development of ubuntu disicussion, eg: packages, versions, etc,
<mysticdarkhack> Hey all, can anyone tell me where the logo next to ubuntu main menu applications is located please, and thank you in advacne for your asist.
<ssta> LimerickLarry: the same as any other kernel's code
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: what's the actual problem / issue you are having
<mysticdarkhack> logo image directory
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: There appears to be a caps lock delay under Ubuntu.
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: and by delay, I mean it looks like caps lock toggles on keyUp rather than keyDown.
<ssta> LimerickLarry: not here there isn't
<ikonia> LimerickLarry ok - I don't have that issue
<LjL> LimerickLarry: not for me, if i keep Caps Lock pressed, it already takes effect...
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: are you using X11 ?
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: as in a desktop gui ?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: i'm not sure
<ikonia> !anyone > mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack, please see my private message
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: do you have a gui on your screen ?
<Oer> mysticdarkhack, if you point at dash home icon > http://askubuntu.com/questions/68612/how-to-change-the-dash-icon-in-the-unity-launcher
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: ok, so, it's more likley your X11 session is not quite setup/working well at the moment rather than the kernel
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: in future, if you explain your problem, rather than asking what you think is the problem area, people will be able to help y ou better, eg: you won't waste yours and other peoples time talking about the wrong thing
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: I've reproduced this on two different machines, so it's not isolated to me.
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: well, 3 people are not having the problem, so it's not everyone either
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: what do those machines have in common ?
<Bodsda> user... :)
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: they both run ubuntu, i'm not sure which version the second one uses.
 * benoliver999 is gone: To the shops!
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: entirely different hardware, one's a laptop and one is not.
<mysticdarkhack> Thanks oer!
<LjL> !away > benoliver999
<ubottu> benoliver999, please see my private message
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: ok, break the components down a bit, video drivers, chipset, etc
<cal_> getting deboostrap read erors when ubuntu server 11.10 tries to install the base. but when i verify the disk from the main menu, says everything is okay..?
<Nima> I used the wubi install and installed Ubuntu as an application because the traditional dual boot from a CD let to a black screen. The install was fine, but when I get to the dual boot option, my keyboard (RAZR black widow) is completely unresponsive so it just boots to windows on default.
<Nima> Suggestions?
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: the one i currently have access to is a thinkpad x200 tablet: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/laptops/thinkpad/x-series-tablet/x200tablet
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: still looking for information on it
<LimerickLarry> ikonia: the other is a lab machine, i have no idea what's inside it
<ikonia> LimerickLarry: ok, so that's something worth doing, check the components and softwaare product versions they are using
<nathansuchy> hello
<nathansuchy> chating from ubuntu
<escott> Nima, you probably need to go into your bios and enable the usb keyboard. also if you only issue with the normal install was !nomodeset I'm not sure installing wubi will fix that
<nathansuchy> so cool
<nathansuchy> check out my website www.nathanlive.com
<nathansuchy> and talk to me on #nathanlive
<Bodsda> nathansuchy: This is a support channel, not offtopic chat
<nathansuchy> ok sorry
<Bodsda> thanks, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nathansuchy> where is an offtopic chat channel
<Dr_willis> Dont you hate it when you get somthing working once.. then come back a few hrs later and cant repeate the process..
<Nima> escott, Thanks, I'l give it a go and will be back
<Dr_willis> Trying to record a section of the desktop with gtk-recordmydesktop, and aparently you have to use jackd to get it to record  the audio. Got it working..  recorded 2 hrs of stuff.. cant get it to do it now. :)
<derpladee> hey i have a weird problem
<derpladee> i have a file that a program keeps overwriting
<derpladee> i want it to stop doing that so i make it root owner and root group
<derpladee> and make it read only
<Bodsda> you have an enter obsession as well#
<derpladee> sorry
<derpladee> i have a weird problem, i have a file that a program keeps overwriting. i tried to make the file root owner and root group and read only but the program, even though it doesn't run root level, still deletes the file and writes a new one.
<derpladee> anybody know how to prevent a file from being deleted/written by any user other than root?
<Dr_willis> derpladee,  what file exactly?
<aceman> quit
<ssta> derpladee: if the process has write access to the directory the file is in, it will be able to delete it
<derpladee> it's a .sol file
<theadmin> derpladee: sudo chown root:root filename && sudo chmod 644 filename
<derpladee> hmm okay so if i make the director root user and root group, then it shouldn't be able to do anything?
<ssta> being allowed to delete a file is a directory permission, NOT a file permission
<derpladee> ah
<derpladee> okay i'll try that
<ssta> since deleting the file is actually writing to the directory, not the file
<Oer> derpladee, where did you find this, afaik .sol files are used by flash to save its own cookie (the SharedObjects).
<dougl> when ever I am connected to my home net w/vpn my firefox fails to lookup sites... err what should I google for?
<Bodsda> dougl: try pinging the domain name, then try pinging the sites IP, if the IP works but not the name, then its a DNS problem
<okum> anybody here familiar with classic gnome in ubuntu 11.10?
<Bodsda> okum: there might be, whats the problem?
<xxl> heloo
<escott> okum, it doesnt exist
<Dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Dr_willis> night all.
<trism> gnome 3 fallback is called Gnome Classic in the greeter
<cactusbin> hello
<rqde> Greetings folks. How hard would it be to create an ubuntubox with a costumized menu/ui (similar to that of the PSP) that could emulate consolegames and play music/video?  - and be controlled by eg an xbox controler
<malkauns> anyone know how to get xdmx working in 11.10?  do i need to disable compiz/unity or something?
<Companion> np: Steel Panther - Gold Digging Whore (On album Balls Out) [spotify:track:3sbK54RaiJ3n8uIIvCClYu]
<Companion> whoops :s
<Companion> mis typed should be in terminal -.-
<rqde> Greetings folks. How hard would it be to create an ubuntubox with a costumized menu/ui (similar to that of the PSP) that could emulate consolegames and play music/video and be controlled by eg an xbox controller? - What would I have to look into?
<Companion> rqde, www.gnome-look.org
<Companion> !next
<cool_beans> I want an easy-to-install minimal linux system that is secure. I don't want to have to struggle to find out why it can't play *.avi. Am I lazy?
<bazhang> Companion, dont do that
<Companion> bazhang, true that /np was a wrong coneole ;p
<Bodsda> rqde: 'ish - hardest part will be the UI, as long as the emulator already exists
<malkauns> cool_beans, yes
<cesar0> cool_beans yep your lazy try lubuntu
<ssta> cool_beans: they tend to be mutually exclusive things.  Minimal tends to imply less in the way of "easy"
<pangolin> Companion: Don't do the !next thing. it is rude.
<Companion> pangolin, habbit
<pangolin> Companion: break it. :)
<Companion> cool_beans, try mplayer
<cool_beans> will do
<bazhang> Companion, the advice was not useful. please be helpful if you wish to help
<Companion> np: Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit (On album Meteora) [spotify:track:4HcDu9IGRCvSTJE4yW5Ugv]
<Companion> broke it :)
<cool_beans> Right now, I've given up and installing Ubuntu again (the standard version).
<Companion> pangolin, thats rude too..
<cool_beans> I'll just spend time uninstalling the apps I don't want.
<bazhang> Companion, no now playing here
<pangolin> that was the only warning you will be getting. Please read the guidelines
<Companion> bazhang, alright
<Bodsda> cool_beans: heh, you'll never get it minimal enough that way :)
<lusers> cool_beans: You're doing it wrong if you have to uninstall stuffs.
<cool_beans> nooo
<okum> is there anyone here familiar with using gnome classic in ubuntu 11.10?
<cool_beans> lusers, Bodsda: I really tried setting up a minimal system from the mini iso
<theadmin> okum: You can't really do that. You can use the Fallback though
<cool_beans> I got most of the things working pretty well, but it was a bit long
<cool_beans> and then I got sick and tired of just spending time making things work
<cool_beans> I like computers and all, but I only have one life :/
<Companion> cool_beans, what your looking for exactly?
<cool_beans> A pat on the back, I think.
<Bodsda> cool_beans: try crunchbang linux
<Bodsda> cool_beans: well done for trying
<cool_beans> let me search that up
<trism> okum: just ask your question
<Companion> cool_beans, you're looking for a light weight linux distribution for movies and stuff?
<induz> how can I connect/network my Ubuntu Machine with a Xp machine over the home network using a wireless router in a workgroup[no domain]
<bazhang> Bodsda, lets keep to ubuntu supported derivatives please
<oCean> cool_beans: #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat, this channel is for ubuntu support topics only
<messn> join #mint
<cool_beans> oCean: Sorry, I was getting ignored on there - but yeah, thanks guys :)
<induz> I have samba installed on Ubuntu machine and Xp machine is in a named workgroup
<Bodsda> bazhang: I was making a suggestion for a lightweight linux distro, which was in direct response to a question. Crunchbang is a derivitive, just not supported
<jon23d> cyanogenmod
<bazhang> Bodsda, lubuntu is supported
<Bodsda> bazhang: only just :)
<induz> how can i change workgroup name of my Ubuntu machine
<induz> I want to acess ubuntu machine from Xp machine
<induz> Xp PC is in a workgroup
<llutz> induz: set "workgroup = foo" in your smb.conf
<ssta> induz: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<maujhsn> dr_willis
<induz> how can i do thst thats the q
<m0n0> hey
<Ebron> I want to know what version of some software I get before I run "apt-get install whatever" - Is there an easy way to do that?
<ssta> gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<induz> llutz, how
<Bodsda> Ebron: try apt-cache show packagename
<induz> ssta, how
<ssta> induz: in a terminal
<llutz> induz: ssta already told you
<Ebron> Thank you Bodsda
<Bodsda> your welcome
<induz> llutz, how can I edit config file
<llutz> induz: ssta already told you
<ssta> induz: gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ebron> Bodsda: Hmm.. I get a ubuntu-specific version for the package, not the software itself?
<ssta> (since I presume you want want to mess around with nano/vi/emacs...)
<Bodsda> Ebron: what package are we talking about?
<Ebron> Bodsda: wordpress
<maujhsn> Does anybody know a fdisk command that will force a specified  mount point like /dev/sdx?
<induz> ssta, that takes me to a text file
<Ebron> Bodsda: Although I would like a permanent easy way to do this for upcoming software (This is not the first time the problem has presented itself)
<llutz> maujhsn: your question makes no sense. /dev/xxx are device-files, fdisk a partitioning tool. so what do you want to know?
<darrenlooby> Anyone any good with firewalls?
<induz> ssta, llutz please be descriptive as i am still learning
<ssta> induz: yes, config files are generally text files
<Ebron> I don't like to have to google my eyes out every time I want to know what I get
<Bodsda> Ebron: I'm confused, you will be getting the same thing as if you downloaded the source code from them directly and built it yourse;f
<induz> ssta, its a sample file
<ssta> induz: it has lots of commengts in it to tell you how it works.  It's the real live file though
<john_doe_jr1> You u installed Google Chromium on Ubuntu where are the chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra or chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree files stored on your computer?
<phpn00b> i love ubuntu but it is a bit unstab;e here on my laptop
<maujhsn> llutz I have a usb drive that shows a mount point at /cdrom when I i would like it to read /dev/sdb...follow me so far?
<Bodsda> Ebron: if you search for the package through the software center, it will probably give you a more sensible description of the package
<escott> maujhsn, device enumerate is controlled by the kernel, but even the kernel can't ensure it is consistent. use UUIDs
<ssta> Ebron: current version of wordpress in 11.10 is: Version: 3.0.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1  (ignore everything except the 3.0.5, which is the version of WP it is)
<zej9> is there anyone that can help me with a live boot?
<Naka> Shit. Someone got my nick.
<maujhsn> escott OK
<Bodsda> Naka: watch your language please
<Nakakumuro> Apologies.
<induz> ssta, its not helpful
<darrenlooby> I need some help with UFW - I want to limit access to my server to IPs beginning with 10.* - and a short list of IPs
<induz> ssta, its informative but beyond my understanding
<ssta> induz: umm, I don't know how I can help more.  What exactly don't you understand?
<zej9> I'm having a big problem booting on my other computer with a live cd, can anyone help me out?
<ssta> induz: look for the line that says: workgroup =
<maujhsn> escott I have another question have you ever used ddrescue on a usb drive?
<induz> ssta, i have installed samba on my Ubuntu...I want to access my Buntu PC from a XP PC
<ssta> change that it says to be the workgroup you want to be in
<aguitel> zej9, what big
<escott> maujhsn, no
<maujhsn> Does anybody have experience using ddrescue?
<ssta> induz: eg: workgroup = WORKGROUP
<maujhsn> escott OK
<ssta> (can anyone else find a different way to explain it that he might be more able to understand?)
<zej9> I boot up my computer, the mbr has been screwed up by windows so I am trying to fix it with a linux install. The disk begins to boot gets to the screen where it has the keyboard logo at the bottom of the screen, then it goes black and a ton of code streams down the screen then it just stops
<induz> ssta, ok i changed Workgroup= myWorkgroup..now what should i do??
<ssta> induz: restart samba
<nRy> anybody know where it might be possible to download a beta version of "Ubuntu for Android?"
<okum> trism: looking for a black font clock instead of white font and i don't know how to enable compizconfig features.
<escott> zej9, so thats a kernel panic. can you identify the cause of the panic. any distinctive words in the panice messages?
<induz> ssta, ok restarting samba
<okum> trism: (clock in the panel)
<Oer> nRy maybe in #Ubuntu-phone ?
<hex20dec> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with my mail, when I send messages, the return-path header is set to "Return-Path: <www-data@example.com>". How do I change the 'www-data' to 'admin'?  I even added the return-path header to my php script but seems it isn't the problem. Anyone know what the problem is?
<ssta> induz: because of the way smb/cifs resolution works, you may need to wait a couple of minutes for it to show up on windows...
<zej9> x86_64_start_kernel +0xcd/0xdc is the last line
<escott> zej9, the last 40-50 lines are all stack trace and arent helpful. we need what is above that
<induz> ssta, now i see on my Xp PC
<zej9> ok how do I scroll up then
<ssta> induz: awesome
<induz> ssta, thanks
<ssta> induz: you're welcome
<induz> ssta, can I remote desktop connect to my Ubuntu since they r in a network/workgroup
<induz> ssta, how Can i do that
<popey> nRy: its not available yet
<ssta> induz: not really.  You can VNC though (which is basically the same thing)
<ssta> does ubottu have a factoid for vnc?
<ssta> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ady> know how to open port command?
<ssta> there you go induz
<om26er_> popey, will it be available to download in some form?
<popey> om26er_: I expect so, at some point
<om26er_> okay ;)
<zej9> escott how do I find the top line?
<escott> zej9, scrolllock is supposed to be able to slow the output. and you could see if ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a login. it probably wont following a panic. but mostly its just watching
<ichbinder> the lagging errors are back again... :( (salmiak)
<Ady> i am behaind firewall , how can i open port?
<zej9> Ok I managed to get to the advance install options before it could move forward by hitting space as soon as it started to load the disk
<induz> how can I share a folder on Ubuntu PC to a XP PC via samba
<pehden> .
<pehden> ping
<induz> How Can i make a folder to share
<iceroot> !samba | induz
<ubottu> induz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jordan_U> Ady: http://portforward.com/
<LordDeath> lol http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1330270703160.jpg
<zej9> ok escott it said something about bad page
<escott> zej9, then run the memory tester which is on the cd
<Jordan_U> !ot | LordDeath
<ubottu> LordDeath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zej9> I have not seen that much red in a long time
<zej9> ok escott I have some bad ram, I am going to try and take 1 stick out at a time to figure out which one is bad
<Effigy> Has anyone gotten conky working on ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3.2.1?
<Effigy> I'm getting this msg when running conky
<Effigy> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<Effigy> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<Effigy> 	imlib_context_free();
<Effigy> 	With the parameter:
<Effigy> 	context
<FloodBot1> Effigy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Effigy> can anyone help with this msg?
<Effigy> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<Effigy> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<Effigy> 	imlib_context_free();
<Effigy> 	With the parameter:
<Effigy> 	context
<FloodBot1> Effigy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Effigy
<ubottu> Effigy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aeon-ltd> Effigy: use paste.ubuntu.com then the channel might be able  to see the rest of it
<aguitel> !google-earth
<aguitel> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Effigy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/858362/
<aiphee> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<aiphee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> aiphee, with what
<darrenlooby> Anyone good with UFW?
<aiphee> im new with irc, i wanted to see commands
<bazhang> aiphee, /msg ubottu factoids
<aiphee> ty
<Effigy> Okay, I'll try again. can anyone help with this. -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/858377/
<ribhoo> <Effigy>, can u past ur conkyrc?
<Effigy> sure, give me a sec.
<bobbyrward> Can anyone point me to some info on requesting a backport?  Specifically to get a bug fix in oneiric
<Effigy> hum... in /usr/bin I only have conky. not conkyrc
<urfr332gO> Effigy, if you have conky the conkyrc is in home
<Effigy> well. yeah it's ther. but it's blank....
<Effigy> what now? spt-get purge conky?
<ribhoo> try to get any conky conf file and run conky again
<tbrown2012> I was wondering if there was a way that I can use ubuntu on my virtual machine if I could play War of world craft on it if so How can I do it and if so how the performace going to be good or bad
<bobbyrward> tbrown2012:  It runs well through wine I believe
<tbrown2012> I know how to load Ubuntu on the virutal machine but I just wanted to know if there was a way that I can run world of warcraft on it and if so how it would be and the perfomrace would be on it
<Effigy> alright. I'll try
<tbrown2012> I hope so
<xangua> !appdb | tbrown2012
<ubottu> tbrown2012: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<urfr332gO> !pm | Effigy
<ubottu> Effigy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Aster> Hi, how do I rename a file in terminal?
<theadmin> Aster: mv source dest
<bobbyrward> Can anyone tell me how to go about requesting a backport?  I can't find `requestbackport` even using dpkg -S
<Aster> theadmin isn't that move?
<theadmin> Aster: Rename, move, same thing ;)
<Aster> xD
<Effigy> Thanks for the help. I'll play around with conky config and get back later. Again, Thanks.
<Aster> Do I add file extensions to the destination?
<theadmin> Aster: Yeah
<Plish> leave
<greenit> does any1 know a good slideshow-creation-software for ubuntu? i tried openshot, but i want that everything works fine, like with the windows moviemaker...
<Aster> Okay, thanks, theadmin.
<birdman007> does anybody know when the ati drivers will work on ubuntu since they are all messed up on 11.10
<Jordan_U> greenit: Have you tried PiTiVi?
<greenit> Jordan_U, nope.... thx for the tip ;)
<Jordan_U> greenit: You're welcome :)
<bigmahatma> hello. can anyone read me?
<konam> hi guys
<konam> could somebody tell me of a good back up utility that lets you do incremental backups?
<bigmahatma> konam: hi
<bigmahatma> svn + cron?
<bazhang> konam, rsync ?
<konam> i tried 'back in time' but it just makes full snapshots
<klmmlk> bon, aller, dodo.
<TUX11> how do i enable 3d acceleration in ubuntu 10.4
<darrenlooby> How do I use UFW to block all put IPs starting with 10.*
<darrenlooby> Is it possible?
<Vampire1408> do it as you said? IP field: 10.* ?
<TomV-415> I've been working all morning trying to figure out why my unbuntu 11.10 install is failing.. When I boot, I get "error:out of disk" and grub rescue prompt.  Disk as 320gb free..
<Somelauw> Believe it or not, but I managed to actually upgrade.
<TomV-415> I have run boot-repair, but did not resolve it.
<Somelauw> And now I see unity for the first time.
<TUX11> how do i enable 3d acceleration in ubuntu 10.4
<darrenlooby> Vampire1408, I'm wanting confirmation that that is the correct way of doing it, so I don't break it
<pentel> hello ! Has anybody useing Jsymphonic ?
<TomV-415> Here's the info from boot-repair.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/858407/
<pentel> i've got problem with the program
<|bird|> Hi peoples. What's the command to show what kernel version I'm using?
<Vampire1408> my install ran fine, just format HDD with gparted to make it empty
<trism> bobbyrward: doesn't look like requestbackport was added until the precise version of ubuntu-dev-tools, you may be able to just using the version from bzr: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-dev-tools;
<jiohdi> deja-dup is open, first time backup... back up now is grayed out... what is the problem?
<guntbert> |bird|: uname -r
<TomV-415> |bird|: uname -r
<Vampire1408> bird go to system settings at top right
<pentel> exit
<|bird|> guntbert: thanks
<Vampire1408> and ... or do that
<Vampire1408> just lag jiohdi
<jiohdi> Vampire1408, lag of what?
<TUX11> server lag
<TomV-415> |bird|: you can also do uname -a for the full deal.
<jiohdi> TUX11, I am trying to do a local back up to a different partition
<|bird|> TomV-415: Cool, thanks
<TUX11> urrg i cant play any games without 3d acceleration :(
<zykotick9> TUX11: what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" from terminal if you aren't sure.
<rcmaehl> I have a stuck pixel on a tv. What packages do I need to fix that pixel?
<TUX11> came back as VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]
<TomV-415> I'm at the grub rescue> prompt, but can't get past that.
<TUX11> now ive installed nvidia drivers but i still get the error "No 3d acceleration detected"
<TomV-415> Seems like it may be an fstab thing..
<rcmaehl> TomV-415: nope it's a grub thing
<TomV-415> Long time ago on this same box, similar problem was resolved by editing the fstab file, I think.. using IDs or something.
<Busigast> Hello everyone :D can someone hlp me with some empathy stuff ?
<sm_> is anyone aware of how to make sure networking comes up on boot with 11.04
<TomV-415> rcmaehl: out-of-disk.  is a grub thing?  Hm.. next steps?
<sm_> my settings all appear to be correct but network must be manually brought up on boot
<rcmaehl> sm_: define manually
<rcmaehl> and TomV-415 hold on
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, what OS's do you have?
<TomV-415> rcmaehl: this is a box I'm happy to rebuild, not trying to preserve anything.
<sm_> rcmaehl: ifconfig
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: Nothing but ubuntu now, was a dual boot box previously.
<|bird|> is there a gui to build a kernel?
<vickey_fff> http://housewifexxx.tumblr.com/
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, you can chroot in and reload grub to the mbr. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<|bird|> *custom kernel
<guntbert> vickey_fff: don't paste random links here
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: sounds like a good place to start. thanks!
<sm_> rcmaehl: i was looking to find if rc scripts are enabled disabled but haven't seen it yet in docs
<xangua> !kernel | |bird|
<ubottu> |bird|: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, no problem right above it is a srtaight reload with a cd equal to the install that works quite well without the chroot.
<rcmaehl> sm_: try 'sudo apt-get install bum' and then launching bum as it easily allows you to see what rc scripts are enabled/disabled
<|bird|> xangua: kk thanks
<sm_> rcmaehl: thanks, i'm kind of suprised there isn't something like this by default
<rcmaehl> sm_: *shrugs* it's useful but if you screw around with it too much you can screw up your pc very badly. Might be why it's not with ubuntu by default
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: Yeah, looks like a good path.  I'm loading liveCD now..  (Unfortunately LiveCD sucks a bit cause it does not load the Nvida driver..weird screen rendering., but it works)
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, you can use nomodeset from the f6 menu.
<sm_> rcmaehl: do you know of anything similar to bum for command line, this is a server, no gui
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset | TomV-415
<ubottu> TomV-415: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rcmaehl> sm_: hold on a second
<bobbyrward> Can anyone tell me how to go about requesting a backport?  I can't find `requestbackport` even using dpkg -S
<velko> sm_, the ethernet cards specified in /etc/network/interfaces are automatically brought up on system start. is your card listed there? btw if you use network-manager the interface shall not be in the file. because nm will skip all cards specified there
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, make the resolution default big though, no gallses needed. lol
<urfr332gO> glasses*
<sm_> velko: my cards are listed in /etc/network/intefaces ( both ) neither comes up. There is no nm on this machine, it runs server
<rcmaehl> sm_: this may help http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html also I'll be back in a bit
<sm_> rcmaehl: thaks
<sm_> thanks*
<Starcalc> After doing the last "do-release-upgrade" to the current version, my backuppc-Webinterface errors to "Error: Wrong user: my userid is 33, instead of 112(backuppc)". I did not have this error before the upgrade. Did the apache2.conf change? Or is there another idea? I don't want to run the whole apache2 on the requested user "backuppc", as www-data is great and used for different directories.#
<Starcalc> After doing the last "do-release-upgrade" to the current version (oneiric/11.10), my backuppc-Webinterface errors to "Error: Wrong user: my userid is 33, instead of 112(backuppc)". I did not have this error before the upgrade. Did the apache2.conf change? Or is there another idea? I don't want to run the whole apache2 on the requested user "backuppc", as www-data is great and used for different directories.#
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: Thanks that nomodeset was a big help!  Much better than default.
<velko> sm_, the script /etc/init.d/networking is responsible for bringing them up. a symbolic link to this file shall exist in /etc/rc2.d/ (if you boot in init level 2). is it there?
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, it is a cool trick. :)
<urfr332gO> bobbyrward, you would untick backports in the softwrae sources.list or tick it on in softwrae sources.
<Starcalc> After doing the last "do-release-upgrade" to the current version (oneiric/11.10), my backuppc-Webinterface errors to "Error: Wrong user: my userid is 33, instead of 112(backuppc)". I did not have this error before the upgrade. Did the apache2.conf change? Or is there another idea? I don't want to run the whole apache2 on the requested user "backuppc", as www-data is great and used for different directories.#
<sm_> velko: no, not there, what is the full name of the symlink ?
<bobbyrward> urfr332gO: to _request_ a backport?
<jiohdi> is there a verision of remastersys for oneric?
<urfr332gO> bobbyrward, I don't know the definition of request one there are already access to backports in the list mentioned.
<bobbyrward> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports#Requesting_a_Backport
<bazhang> jiohdi, not to my knowledge
<velko> sm_, the file name shall start with "S" (for start), a number (for the start sequence of scripts) and the name. only the S is mandatory. the other stuff you can choose freely. just for a test do: /etc/init.d/networking restart (and see if both interfaces are brought up)
<trism> bobbyrward: doesn't look like requestbackport was added until the precise version of ubuntu-dev-tools, you may be able to just using the version from bzr: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-dev-tools; *repost*
<Tunix2> I just did an "sudo apt-get upgrade" and now when I click on icons like my terminal emulator I get this: http://i.imgur.com/TBgZc.png what happened and how can I correct this?
<trism> bobbyrward: *probably should have fixed the typo from last time*
<bobbyrward> trism: thanks
<velko> sm_, basically you have to choose the number so that the networking is up and running before any service that may need it. for example if ssh is started with number 04 you have to start the networking with 03 or lower
<sm_> velko: restarting works via init.d, will create a symlink, thanks for your help :)
<Tunix2> Anyone get this issue after upgrading??
<bastidrazor> Tunix2: have you picked one?
<Starcalc> After doing the last "do-release-upgrade" to the current version (oneiric/11.10), my backuppc-Webinterface errors to "Error: Wrong user: my userid is 33, instead of 112(backuppc)". I did not have this error before the upgrade. Did the apache2.conf change? Or is there another idea? I don't want to run the whole apache2 on the requested user "backuppc", as www-data is great and used for different directories.
<Tunix2> bastidrazor: Picked one what?
<bastidrazor> Tunix2: what the screenshot you posted shows.
<Tunix2> bastidrazor: if you click it then it only says "other" and if you click that then it opens up a file borwser window for you to go hunt down the application I assume
<Iulia> .
<Iulia> Hello
<Somelauw> If I install ubuntu10.11, will I still be able to use the classical gnome interface?
<urfr332gO> Somelauw, do you mean 10.10?
<Somelauw> No, 11.10
<Iulia> One question please...Is anyone having problems with videos in 11.10 ? I am unable to view any videos, in mozilla or chrome or from a folder , in any video player. It happens just after an upgrade
<bazhang> !notunity | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Iulia> I have 11.10  64 bits version
<Somelauw> okay, thanks
<urfr332gO> Somelauw, you can use the fallback somewhat similiar to gnom2 but not the same by installing the gnome-shell which adds gnome 3
<bazhang> Iulia, flash videos or what
<Somelauw> gnome3 is fine, I think.
<blud> when I turn on my computer it just says "Checking for unattended updates" (or upgrades, I forget) and then is stuck on that forever
<urfr332gO> Somelauw, I have switched to it lately myself
<Ademan> is there a way on 10.04 to see which processes are draining my laptop battery the most?
<Iulia> I thing so, I removed and re-installed flash plugin, gstreamer, restricted extras....but still nothing
<acidrain> Ademan: which ever process uses most resources uses most battery
<bazhang> Iulia, what video? flash?
<urfr332gO> Iulia, the restricted extras covers the other two mentioned.
<Somelauw> Ademan: I think if they use more cpu to use more battery power. So any task manager.
<Iulia> flash
<Iulia> for example youtube is all dead
<rooty> hi roomies
<Iulia> and tried to play an avi from the pc and nothing
<acidrain> Iulia: what is happening exactlly? no videos will play at all?
<Iulia> no, no video
<Iulia> and the thing is that happened just after an upgrade
<acidrain> hmmm
<acidrain> will music play?
<rooty> Iulia - try vlc media player. ?
<Iulia> not even video : like an avi on VLC or totem
<acidrain> Iulia: will music play?
<Iulia> no
<AcidRain> Iulia: do you get any type of error at all?
<Iulia> music the only one wich opens is mp3
<Iulia> no, no error at all
<AcidRain> Iulia: did you do a distro upgrade? or just packages?
<blud> when i turn on my computer, i can't even get into the desktop, it just has a black screen and says "checking for unattended updates"... it's screwed...  what do I do?
<Iulia> just packages
<urfr332gO> Ademan, opensource also does not get the code from battery manufactures so it is hit and miss in this area in general.
<AcidRain> Iulia: and how long ago did you do this upgradE?
<urfr332gO> Ademan, it will be a while before we get the same usage times as the major providers like apple or ms.
<Iulia> it was this afternoon
 * P1rate says hi
<urfr332gO> blud, can you try try the recovery kernel?
<Iulia> and when I turned on the pc now I realized videos are not working
<Iulia> hello Pirate
<blud> urfr332gO: maybe, how do i do that?
<urfr332gO> blud, in the grub menu which you may need to get to with holding down the shift at powering on are kernel sets the second one of each is the recovery.
<P1rate> chipotle: harvard xm looks good
<chipotle> P1rate: ?
<bastidrazor> urfr332gO: its left control, shift is grub. grub2 is ctrl
<urfr332gO> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<AcidRain> Iulia: im not sure, but i think there is a way for ubuntu to remove the previously installed packages and revert back to the ones you had before
<Ademan> urfr332gO: well it's already supported in android so I assumed the stats are there in the kernel, unless that's one of the places where android's kernel diverges from mainline
<Iulia> yes, that is what I would like and have to do to fix this
<urfr332gO> bastidrazor, depends on the release I believe, which we don't know here.
<Iulia> the issue is I don't know how either
<urfr332gO> Ademan, android is not ubuntu
<bobbyrward> trism: The requestbackport in launchpad gives a 400 bad request error when you use it so again I have no idea how to request a backport
<ribhoo> <Iulia>, what version did u have and what version do u have now?
<Iulia> I had and have Ubuntu 11.10 64 bits
<Ademan> urfr332gO: android shares the VAST majority of its kernel with ubuntu, support for this would be in the kernel
<blud> urfr332gO: can i do that "Rescue a broken system" with Lubuntu 11.10 too? Cuz I'm using ubuntu not lubuntu (but i would be on here for many hours before getting any help on the lubuntu channel)
<urfr332gO> Ademan, cool since you know so much why are you asking. :)
<blud> urfr332gO: er, typo, Im using Lubuntu, not ubuntu
<P1rate> lubuntu probably wont be a problem since they will probably be similar
<zykotick9> Ademan: android's kernel is separate from main linux kernel (android's changes aren't generally accepted into mainline kernel) - thus they aren't really shared...
<urfr332gO> blud, lubuntu and ubuntu are only differnt by the desktop, using the recovery to get in is the same.
<blud> urfr332gO: oh so when I do "rescue a broken system" that isn't going to fix anything, it will jsut get me into a command prompt or something so that I can fix things right?
<Ademan> zykotick9: I guess shared was the wrong term, but my intention was to illustrate that the code bases of the kernels are vastly similar
<urfr332gO> blud, several option even getting to logged in to fix it from the desktop.
<zykotick9> Ademan: gnu/linux and android/linux are miles apart (yes, the "kernel" is similar, but that's kinda a small piece in some ways)
<AcidRain> Iulia: does your comp act like its trying to play it? is it a solid black screen where the video is?
<blud> urfr332gO: the only thing is, i have no idea whats wrong with it, so once i get in, i dont know what to do? Any tips on that?
<Ademan> zykotick9: but I was specifically referring to the kernel
<AcidRain> Iulia: give me deep details on what is happening
<Iulia> yes...and one one of those small icons with the error , like for example when you create a shortcut on the desktop with no pic
<urfr332gO> blud, I have only used recovery sparsely, it is abit different depending on the release you running but all get you to a desktop if you can get there.
<P1rate> zykotick9: i got your point but you dont call kernel a "small" piece
<Iulia> also, gets blocked some moments and you can only move mouse and you have to restart
<Iulia> also happens since the upgrade
<P1rate> true
<P1rate> some updates messed up mouses
<P1rate> and touchpads
<blud> urfr332gO: yeah but I mean, once i get there, what am i supposed to do to fix my problem?
<kieppie1> ok - I'm sure this channel's been flooded with this request, but where can I download Ubuntu-for-Android so that I can run it on my Nexus Prime?
<P1rate> my touchpad got messed up
<CFHowlett> kieppie1   @ubuntu-phone
<urfr332gO> blud, sounds like I'm guessing here a interrupted update, get to the desktop if you can so you have a terminal then check with the channel really.
<[deXter]> kieppie1, You can't download the official version yet. But there are other implementations you may be interested in.
<kieppie1> ok? what? where?
<blud> urfr332gO: ok cool
<[deXter]> kieppie1, Like this one: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zpwebsites.ubuntuinstall
<P1rate> ubuntu repos are kinda lame
<zykotick9> kieppie1: there is an #ubuntu-phone channel
<P1rate> updates via UI messed up a lot of things
<urfr332gO> blud, having cli access will help others help you really, the real geeks not a poser like me. :)
<kieppie1> niiiice! thanks :)
<brian1992> is there a way to get pemiant root acess on my user account?
<foxxtrot> Your user account should be a sudoer, but it would be an awful idea to run as root all the time
<AcidRain> Iulia: sorry, i cant help you. and i cant find anything on google for you. i would say its a gfx card problem. but... you said no sound as well. so that kinda rules that out. unless its both, yet mp3s will still play. must be a software issue.  the worse case senario is to backup all your important files and reformat
<Iulia> Thanks acid, will give some tries before that
<Iulia> thanks for the help and time ;)
<AcidRain> no need to thank, didnt get you anywhere lol
<crackerjackz> what command do i use to figure out what version of ubuntu is installed?
<Iulia> hehe but you tried
<meganerd> crackerjackz: cat /etc/issue
<CFHowlett> crackerjackz   lsb_release -a
<crackerjackz> i thought uname -a would tell but that only brings up kernel version
<brian1992> well im an experianced user with many other operateing systems and i grow tired of loging out and back in to root to use the root FS
<crackerjackz> meganerd, CFHowlett ty
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: Just went through the steps you suggested (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot ) no luck.  also tried the one before it, and the one after it (purge and reinstall grub)  Still when I mount without liveCD, I get error: out of disk.
<meganerd> brian1992: use sudo, there should never bee a need to log in as root
<CFHowlett> brian1992   su rootuser, su again to "root", exit
<P1rate_> brian1992: what other systems do you mean?
<Iulia> this is how it looks when it failes opening video
<Iulia> http://ubuntuone.com/4rh0LLKf4YIDRUZeSde9hE
<meganerd> brian1992: this is a bad idea on any OS, not just linux
<P1rate_> meganerd:whats bad being root all time?
<brian1992> other linux, every versoin of windows, mack os, debian etc
<bastidrazor> brian1992: sudo -i
<gmachine_24> so has this turned into a chat room now?
<blud2> urfr332gO: i'm not seeing a repair option when i boot to the Lubuntu cd. Am i just not seeing it or should i boot a Ubuntu cd instead?
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, is the setup a ide, with a slave, rather then a sata, just guessing here.
<P1rate_> brian1992: if you are an experienced debian user whats the problem with ubuntu?
<meganerd> P1rate_: a better question would be whats good about it
<Estragon> hi
<Iulia> hello
<tjl> sup
<tjl> lololol
<urfr332gO> blud2, there is no real repair per say, the recovery is in the regular grub menu, not the live cd
<Estragon> any informations of a beta of ubuntu on android ?
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: Not sure.  Here's a snapshot I took with boot-repair, BEFORE trying the above stuff.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/858407/
<zykotick9> Estragon: try #ubuntu-phone
<CFHowlett> Estragon   ask @ #ubuntu-phone
<Estragon> oh
<Estragon> thanks
<brian1992> well i had the same problem with debian, its a pain to acess root file system
<blud2> urfr332gO: oh i though you said boot to the cd? I'll try the ctrl/shift thing for grub
<Estragon> I didnt know there was a channel for this, thanks
<meganerd> brian1992: ???  You should not really need to access to root file system on a regular basis
<brian1992> meganerd, isnt it nessisary to acess root to place the extracted .tar.gz
<meganerd> brian1992: most software I install from the repos, the manual ones a sudo make install works just fine
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, the correct files are in ubuntu and the fstab looks good, some are better at reading the bootscript though. I would post a thread on the Ubuntu Forums, that is where I learned all this several of the mods are experts in this area and are on daily
<meganerd> brian1992: and sudoedit works when I want to make changes to config files.
<P1rate_> brian1992: sudo tar doesnt work?
<brian1992> well, as much as i love useing the terminal to install and extract files.....
<crackerjackz> what permissions are 777 what would that do if i were to give something that permission?
<LjL> ugh, you don't extract a .tar file directly to the root filesystem, brian1992 :(
<Iulia> bye all , have a great week
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, run the bootscript now don't mess with it ubuntu thats is and post it on the forums and wait fro help would be my advice, or at least if you mess with it run a new bootscript, and post it. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Iulia> thanks for reading
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: Thanks for your help!
<P1rate_> crackerjackz: 777 allows read ,write and execute by any group
<crackerjackz> P1rate_, i dont like the sound of that.. how do i tell it not to do that
<urfr332gO> TomV-415, no problem the mbr and bootstuff can be a pain in the booty. :)
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: I'm starting to suspect something with the MBR is the problem..
<brian1992> LjL, wether its extrated directaly or not, its annoying to have my home folder clutterd with extracted tar.gx folders
<crackerjackz> P1rate_, i know to use chmod but what permissions should i give it for read access only?
<urfr332gO> see you all time for coffee.
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: Yes, pain in the boot-ty is right!  No boot joy.
<blud2> urfr332gO: ok i hit shift to get the grub menu and picked recovery mode and picked shell prompt
<zej9> I am trying to boot from live cd on my desktop since my MBR is toast, I have the disk in and it loads the first image with the keyboard at the bottom, but now its just a black screen with a blinking white thing in the upper left corner, any help?
<brian1992> LjL, wether its extrated directaly or not, its annoying to have my home folder clutterd with extracted tar.gx folders
<CFHowlett> zej9   this is an 11.10 cd?
<zej9> yes
<LjL> brian1992: well just delete the extracted files later, but extracting directly to root is just a recipe for disaster.
<CFHowlett> zej9   did you perform md5sum to verify the iso intergrity?
<CFHowlett> *integrity*
<zej9> how do I do that
<CFHowlett> !md5sum|zej9
<ubottu> zej9: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CFHowlett> zej9   I'm asking because .iso can get scrambled easily.  They look OK but they scramble your *buntu - or don't boot at all...
<zej9> Ok I am gonna run it real quick
<brian1992> LjL, im talkin about the excutables themselfs, i want them farther back in the fils system
<CFHowlett> zej9   also the default 11.10 installer relies on some specific video settings - which can cause problems.  The alternative installer isn't as pretty as it's text based, but it DOES work more often than not.
<tbrown2012> Have anyone used the program Cheat Engine Before to make there network go faster or something Am download world of war craft and am having a speed of 5.5MB/s is that fast or can I go higher
<brian1992> okay is there a way to make a program files folder in the root fs that i could have acess to?
<Guest8994> can someone tell me if this command is correct
<Guest8994> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<escott> Guest8994, no use sudo service gdm stop
<zykotick9> Guest8994: not really.  are you using 11.10?  cause it doesn't even use gdm
<P1rate_> Guest8994: you want to stop a server?
<zej9> check sum is the same
<tbrown2012> Guest8994: Ya what escott said
<tbrown2012> Have anyone used the program Cheat Engine Before to make there network go faster or something Am download world of war craft and am having a speed of 5.5MB/s is that fast or can I go higher
<zykotick9> !repeat > tbrown2012
<ubottu> tbrown2012, please see my private message
<Guest8994> PLrate yes to install drivers
<P1rate_> tbrown2012: cheat engine? :P
<CFHowlett> zej9   good - which suggests a video setting issue.  Given that it's hanging  at boot, I'm going to suggest a PITA solution.  Get the alternative installer.
<trism> bobbyrward: may be conflicting with the installed version, but I'm really not sure, maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu, somebody there probably knows
<war10ck1> where can i download the vmware server for linux now?
<P1rate_> Guest8994: try what escott said
<CFHowlett> Guest8994   that's not in ANY of the repos and isn't supported here
<tbrown2012> Pirate_: Thanks for the message but am find if I want to ask the Q: here I would be happy to ok.
<CFHowlett> zej9   message received/understood???
<TomV-415> urfr332gO: I'm wondering if I can just format the drive and do a install.. will that clear the problem I'm unable to resolve?
<zej9> message recieved, going to burn the alt iso
<blud2> my computer is stuck when i turn it on it says "|Checking for running unattended upgrades" and it stays like that forever. Now I am in recovery shell and what do i do to fix it?
<CFHowlett> zej9   do the md5sum check again  :)
<zej9> yes I did :)
<war10ck1> blud2, fix-boot
<escott> blud2, why did you end up in recovery shell? what happened when you tried to boot normally
<escott> blud2, nevermind misread
<blud2> war10ck1: it says fix-boot command not found
<TomV-415> I'm been having trouble all day with a install of Ubuntu 11.10.. trying to install on an Dell Lattitude d800.  it has worked like a charm in the past.  I don't need to presere anything, but right now my install is failing with a "error: out of disk." message.  I've done a bunch of stuff purging and reinalling grub, running boot-repair, etc. , etc.  no luck.
<brian1992> what comand makes a directory?
<zykotick9> brian1992: "mkdir foo"
<war10ck1> mkdir
<TomV-415> So can I just format the drive to reinstall?  Or will I see the same problems?
<Jordan_U> war10ck1: What did you mean by "fix-boot". That answer seems completely nonsensical to me.
<brian1992> thanks
<escott> blud2, you could try apt-get remove unattended-upgrade
<escott> blud2, unattended-upgrades
<TomV-415> (will that fix any MBR and grub issues that I just could not figure out?)
<Jordan_U> TomV-415: An "out of disk" error from grub means that you have a buggy BIOS which can't handle large drives properly.
<TomV-415> Jordan_U: ahh, that's a different direction for troubleshooting!  Seems like it worked fine before...
<Jordan_U> TomV-415: Sometimes things will work fine for a while, because files tend to be written to the beginning of a partition, and thus the drive, at first. The moment something that needs to be read by the bootloader is past your BIOS's limit, you'll have problems.
<TomV-415> Jordan_U: perhaps I can fix with smaller partions set up ?
<TomV-415> Jordan_U: Sounds promising.
<brian1992> okay, i need to have complete control over a root folder, whats the cmd to change the permissions
<Jordan_U> TomV-415: Yes. Create a small /boot/ partition at the beginning of the drive. Any other partitions can be wherever you want as they don't need to be read through BIOS calls.
<TomV-415> Jordan_U: that sounds like a good path!  How big is 'small'?
<escott> !permissions | brian1992
<ubottu> brian1992: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zej9> Ok I have the Alternate install disk loaded on my computer
<zej9> what should I do now
<blud2> escott: it says W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock    E: unable to write to /var/cache/apt   E: the package lists or status file could not be parse or open
<encrypt> Hi im upgrading to 12.04 and the indicator for the NetworkManager is gone from the panel. Any ideas on how to get it back?
<blud2> escott: do i just do sudo first heh
<CFHowlett> !precise|encrypt
<ubottu> encrypt: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> TomV-415: Anything below about 30 GiB will be within most BIOS limitations, and that's *MUCH* more than is needed for /boot/. An even 1 GiB is what I would recommend for /boot.
<erpingham> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, and when I log out of my main user account, it returns to the login manager, but when I log back in, the session hangs just after loading my desktop background but before loading unity
<escott> blud2, if you are truly in a recovery console you shouldn't need to sudo, but if you aren't root you would need to sudo
<TomV-415> Jordan_U: sounds good.. will configure it now.. 1.) boot partion (1gb), 2.) swap (how big?) 3.) rest of drive as '/' ??
<Jordan_U> TomV-415: You can easily get away with less than 1 GiB for /boot/, but for most people 1 GiB is small enough that you won't miss it much and at the same time you won't have to worry much about it getting full.
<brian1992> yeah... im just gona log in as root an use the gui
<Jordan_U> TomV-415: As much swap as you have RAM is usually a good amount.
<blud2> escott: i am truly in recovery mode, the prompt is root@computername   and i just did sudo it has no effect
<escott> blud2, sounds like the lock file is bad. you can remove the lock file and try again
<Jordan_U> !aptlock | blud2
<ubottu> blud2: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<encrypt> is there any other way to connect my wireless card appart from the indicator in the panel? Or at least check the networks available? NetworkManager is running but no indicator in the panel
<CFHowlett> encrypt   12.04 is still in alpha / beta and not supported on this channel.  see #ubuntu+1
<blud2> Jordan_U, escott  the first command didnt complain but the 2nd command said: errror: unable to access dpkg status area: read only file system
<escott> blud2, sounds like you need to fsck /
<LetterRip> hi all - am attempting to fix a failed 'google-desktop-linux' uninstall - when i google i get this thread mentioned as how to fix it, but can't actually load that thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-305472.html
<blud2> escott do i just run the command fsck right now in the shell or is that something i have to reboot and pick or w/e
<LetterRip> so can someone explain the fix please? here is the error http://pastebin.com/2ieCSAvy
<gigs_> Yo, anyone know how I can manage to watch Netflix?
<tbrown2012> gigs_: I dont think there is a way to run Netflix on Ubuntu I already tride it sucks
<encrypt> CFhowlett, I know just wondering if someone had to deal  with a similar issue before
<gigs_> there aren't any drivers or anything I can get to make it work'
<Xeneth> Hello peeps.  This rooms alway's more lively then #cisco.  :)
<escott> blud2, since your / is mounted ro you can safely fsck now
<tbrown2012> gigs_: I don't know I think you need a sliverlight application to run it but I dont think there is one like it on ubuntu let me check and get back with you okay HOld on
<Ashii> I want to know, if someone have working flash with their browser, where they can use copy_url_at_current_time at youtube (rightclick the flash), please post input :)
<gigs_> great thanks
<blud2> escott: i did fsck , it was instantly done and said clean or something. went back to try those other commands and everything still responds the same way ('read only file system')
<tbrown2012> gigs_: Ya I look and there was a video on how to run netflix on ubuntu and he use virtual box running windows xp on it and playing the movies on there that might work but I dont think there is a applcation for that am sorry
<escott> gigs_, tbrown2012 mono won't help as msft/nflx will not release the encryption keys. the routines are there, but the keys will never be released
<escott> blud2, so now you can mount -o remount,rw /
<Xeneth> blud2, What FS is on the disk?
<tbrown2012> escott_: Why cant they code respond to one another that does not make sense.
<Jordan_U> blud2: Wait.
<blud2> ok
<Jordan_U> blud2: What fsck command did you run exactly?
<blud2> Jordan_U: fsck
<blud2> Jordan_U: i beleive it did a file system check a few boots ago on its own
<blud2> Jordan_U: so maybe its like already done from then or something
<escott> blud2, when you have an unclean dismount (like a forced power off) then the fs may be dirty and unable to be mounted rw until after fsck is run
<blud2> Xeneth: how can i determine that (although i think its just the default file system type, i didnt pick anything weird)
<Jordan_U> blud2: What device is your root filesystem? (Something like /dev/sda5, you can check by running "mount" and looking at the device that goes with '/')
<kingofswords> hi can any1 tell me how to update my graphics driver
<Xeneth> blud2, if it's the default, then what I was thinking is not valid.  Likly ext4
<kingofswords> my video has gone choppy
<tbrown2012> I have a Q: if I have 7.3 GB to download and it taken like 5.7MB/s How long would it get done downloading
<blud2> it is ext4
<escott> tbrown2012, 1024*7.3/5.6
<Multbrelch> tbrown2012, easy, no?
<Multbrelch> escott, found a solution
<tbrown2012> escott: Multbrelch: What do you guys mean?
<mangdood> Hi, how can I get KDE to not have laggy animations?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, which graphic crad do u have?
<kingofswords> ill look
<blud2> btw, at the bottom of the mount output is a warning about how /etc/mtab is not writeable (if that matters)
<kingofswords> nvidia
<blud2> so should i just do mount -o remount, rw /
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]
<escott> blud2, / is ro so nothing is currently writable
<Jordan_U> blud2: It might. Try "cat /proc/mounts" instead. You'll also probably need to run "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" to get the shorter device name.
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, wot does this give?  lspci | grep nVidia
<Xeneth> tbrown2012, They gave you the equation.  you can type it in a calculator to get the answer.
<Multbrelch> k
<Xeneth> tbrown2012, The answer will be in seconds, to just convert it
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, have u already chosen the newest driver that can be taken from 'Additional Drivers'?
<Jordan_U> escott: mount by default reads and writes information to /etc/mtab. So while it would usually work fine to get information on mounted filesystems from /etc/mtab, at the moment it's best to look at /proc/mounts instead.
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, do u have a DELL M1330 ?
<kingofswords> yeh
<kingofswords> how u know that?
<Multbrelch> me too :-)
<Multbrelch> Cause I have 2
<blud2> Jordan_U: still, i didnt change my file system.. it's still ext4, proc mounts isnt going to tell us anything useful right?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, which ubuntu version do u have?
<tbrown2012> Xeneth: If I got the Answer 1334.85714 how long is that
<kingofswords> recently i my video started goin funny and system slow....thought was gpu dying but windoze is fine
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, 10.04lts
<Multbrelch> k
<Jordan_U> blud2: It's one way to find the device name. Then we can run "fsck /dev/foo" since I'm not sure that fsck with no other options would have checked your root filesystem (it might have, and this might be a waste of time if it did, but at the moment I'd just like to confirm).
<Multbrelch> may be u change soon to a newer one ... well, u know that u have a bad graphics card
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, in windows partition video is fine
<Multbrelch> see here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-xps-studio-xps/204772-m1330-display-issue-vertical-lines-reboot-crash-vertical-lines.html
<kingofswords> i prob change in update mgr
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, okay
<kingofswords> i also change in 'hardware drivers' but cant change back 2 recommended
<Multbrelch> did you choose newest driver in: menu -> administration -> additional drivers?
<blud2> Jordan_U: when i do fsck it says its doign /dev/sda1/ so, i'm satisfied that it worked
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, ah okay
<puff`> I left my laptop (thinkpad t520, ubuntu 11.10) running and when I got home, just now, I have 75-100 wireless authentication popups. I am slowly going through them and canceling.  a) is there a faster way to kill them all b) this is the second or third time this has happened, how do I keep it from happening again?
<blud2> but now what do i do\
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, but had problems b4 i changed
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, okay. wot is not goining well? be more precise ...
<Jordan_U> blud2: OK, then carry on.
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, I KNOW
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, divx flash is choppy and slow.....crashes browser
<CFHowlett> puff`   turn off wifi autoconnect
<kingofswords> general slowness of machine
<Multbrelch> Open the NVidea properties window and choose highest clock speed <= this is wot I do always after boot
<blud2> Jordan_U: i dont even know what to do next. Am i supposed to do mount -o remount, rw /    ?  (and is that one command or 3 or what heh)
<puff`> CFHowlett: Where's that configured?
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, you know bleachbit? i think it started then when i cleaned system
<Multbrelch> bleachbit?
<okum> possible to make your own background image for panel?
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, it cleans cache and unwanted things
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, i also have loads of options in boot menu/grub
<Jordan_U> blud2: The one command is "mount -o remount,rw /" be careful where you put spaces. There is no space after or before the ','.
<Xeneth> kingofswords, I tried bleachbit once.  It screwed up my system too.  NEVER AGAIN!!!
<CFHowlett> puff`   I'm in 10.04 LTS - your setup is different.
<Multbrelch>  aha, I dont know this ... - have u chosen highest clock speed in: menu -> administration -> nvidea x server settings?
<kingofswords> Xeneth, damn..is there way to get it al back
<CFHowlett> 11.10 --- how to disable automatic connections to wifi points?
<abreham> anyone who installed strongswan?
<mikodo> Never used the Alternate Ubuntu installer. How does it provide for partitoning of a hard drive, before installation, the way the user wants to set it up? Obviously not with a GUI apt like gparted, so how?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, I would test your computer with a new system on a separate hard disk <= best for knowing is all is alright
<Xeneth> kingofswords, Not an expert in linux, so I had to reinstall.
<CFHowlett> mikodo   text b ased interface.  Same questions, just no pretty pictures
<mikodo> CFHowlett, Thanks
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, i dont have option for clock speed
<Multbrelch> ?
<Multbrelch> u have
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, i dont c it
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, go to powermixer
<Multbrelch> "prefer max performance"
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, wheres powermixer?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords,  menu -> administration -> nvidea x server settings
<kingofswords> yeh im in that
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, cant see clock speed thou
<wingnut2626l> Whats a good version of ubuntu to install on a Mac Ibook G3 (128 mb ram, 500Mhz Power PC)?>
<helpanoob> ok i was needing help useing the make command or is there a way to make a .tar.gz into a easy to install deb
<czz> Hello, My Ubuntu 11.10 server doesn't have a /etc/resolv.conf file, what should i do?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, well its not called clock speed but rather 'performance'
<mikodo> If one,, uses the Ubuntu Alternate install, can they choose to install which DE, or would one need to use the Alternate Install, specific to the DE one wants, say Xfce or Xubuntu?
<itaylor57> helpanoob, what are you trying to build?
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, sry im in powermixer but theres no option to set
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, its already set to maximum perforance
<helpanoob> imagination 3.0
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, if u r in powermixer u should see  .... ah, okay
<puff`> CFHowlett: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> mikodo: If I remember correctly, if you look at the menus carefully you can install whatever set of packages you want. But an Ubuntu alternate CD will need to grab and XFCE packages from the internet.
<CFHowlett> puff`   you fixed it/found it?
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, btw i have 64bit...and flash is 64bit ver and had problem in past with thtis
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, well then I would say: in order to be on the safe side, reinstall a system elsewhere and test your graphics card
<mikodo> Jordan_U, Thanks
<Jordan_U> mikodo: You're welcome.
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, I also have 64Bit + Flash and all this <= no problems !!!!
<itaylor57> !info imagination
<ubottu> imagination (source: imagination): DVD slide show maker. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 110 kB, installed size 484 kB
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, tested graphics in dual part in windows and its fine
<CFHowlett> mikodo   whatever DE is default on your installation, you can add  a different one to select from post-installation
<itaylor57> helpanoob, just install from the repos sudo apt-get install imagination
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, can i not dl install driver from synaptic?
<mikodo> CFHowlett, true, but I am trying for a more pristine install the next time around
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, it seems that u somewhat played around with your system ...  and one college here said that bleachbit might have changed things
<Multbrelch> Multbrelch, I would not do this
<Guest1234> My Laptop is Dell 1537. Is there any way that I can use my microphone input jack as headphone output and how?
<kingofswords> yeh
<CFHowlett> mikodo   understood - assuming you're running the ubuntu-alternate installation, you'll be installing the unity DE...
<helpanoob> itaylor57, ok but the latest ver in my synaptic is 2.1.1
<foxxtrot> How bad is the 'did not catch or ignore signal 13' message from a CUPS filter process?
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, do u have problems with ur dvdrw on m1330?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, wot u can do is also going to the nvidea homepage searching for the newest driver
<helpanoob> itaylor57, ubuntu 10.10 here
<itaylor57> helpanoob, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, never !
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, do i have to delte old driver before installing new one?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, however i also don't use the dvd device so often
<kingofswords> lol me neither
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, no
<Multbrelch> wait ...
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, is it poss to upgrade the graphics card in m1330 or is it solderd on MB
<jouni_> whois Multbrelch
<Jordan_U> CFHowlett: mikodo: The alternate install CD defaults to installing exactly what the desktop install CD would. It's just that the Alternate install CD is a text based *installer*, and has more options if you don't want to go with the default.
<itaylor57> helpanoob, why do you need version 3.0?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, the GPU is on-board, I'm sorry. :-)
<mikodo> CFHowlett, I plan to install Xubuntu/Xfce next. So, before I go now to #Xubuntu, one more question here, if I may... Do each of the versions or variants of Ubuntu have Alternate installers of their own? Like Ubnutu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, lubuntu?
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, this might be the newest driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.20-driver.html
<haylo> is the "recovery Console" basically my shell? if i wanted to slim down 11.04 would it be ok to use that as a place to work from and maybe install openbox-seeion?
<helpanoob> itaylor57, i was just asking no reason other then I would like to try it
<CFHowlett> mikodo   the official distros have alternate installers
<Guest1234> I heard that this is possible on Dell Studio 1537 with Windows 7 but is there any way I can do this with my Ubuntu 11.04?
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, thx for trying to help...have gn....i changed to recommended driver so reboot perhaps will sort it
<itaylor57> helpanoob, good luck I have no info on how to build it via make
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, thx 4 link
<blud2> ok guys i was able to remove that unattended upgrade with apt-get, so now what do i do, just reboot??
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, plz verify again
<mikodo> CFHowlett, Thank you an Jordan_U.... Bye now
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, verify what?
<Guest1234> I guess that nobody knows anything about this...
<CFHowlett> mikodo   have fun/be safe
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, the driver ... but I think it is the correct one. It's for 64 bit
<blud2> escott: Jordan_U  do i just reboot now ?
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, Version:
<kingofswords> 295.20?
<zeleftikam> anybody have experience with iptraf?
<zeleftikam> i has confusion
<kingofswords> gn ppl
<Oer> Guest1234, " microphone input jack as headphone output and how? " and "heard" it is possible on windows 7 ? hard to believe you can switch input to output.
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, this is the NEWEST driver! So, I have no idea wot the result will be. I have 260.19.06
<starn> for some reason ubuntu/xubuntu will not mount primary "C" partition.. it's 500gb with vists 64bit
<kingofswords> Multbrelch, thx...ill reboot and if same i will dl this driver then try...thx again
<malkauns> how do u configure multihead displays in ubuntu (eg. 10+ screens) ?
<Guest1234> Oer, believe me, it is possible.
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, before u do anything: backup your stuff !!!!!
<kingofswords> ok
<Multbrelch> kingofswords, backup is a must
<viKtor_> hi people, just one question, i can't decide between unity and kde so, for a really powered pc, which one could be better? i like both but both are lacking in something... just need to know! hehe
<xangua> starn: by ubuntu/xubuntu you mean? xubuntu default install? already installed ntfs-3g?
<humungulous> starn: mount <devspec> <mountpoint> -t ntfs
<xangua> !Info ntfs-3g | starn
<fALSO> Hi
<starn> xangua: ubuntu default..  humungulous that's not working...
<humungulous> starn: what do you get
<xangua> !info ntfs-3g | starn
<ubottu> starn: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 570 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<fALSO> can anyone point me to the correct way to remove a service from boot with upstart ?
<fALSO> i cant seem to find out a "correct way" to do it
<fALSO> just hacks
<starn> i already have that installed... it mounts all other hard drives just fine.
<zykotick9> fALSO: upstart doesn't have a "correct way", moving the file in /etc/init to foo.disabled should work
<humungulous> starn: you get what on stderr
<trism> fALSO: if you are on ubuntu natty+, echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/servicename.override; otherwise just comment out the start on lines
<lincore> LEAVE
<fALSO> see.. ? theres like 10 different ways
<humungulous> lincore: /part
<fALSO> which one is the recommended
<starn> humungulous: i don't know?
<humungulous> starn: well it must say something otherwise how do you know its failing
<trism> fALSO: use the first one if your ubuntu version supports it, otherwise comment out the start on lines, you could rename the file if you wanted, but then you can't start it manually
<starn> humungulous: says fuse: failed to access mountpoint.
<blud2> when i turn on my computer it breifly shows the loading screen, but then it goes to a black screen that says "Could not write bytes: Broken Pipe"
<humungulous> starn: are you issuing it through sudo
<starn> humungulous: yes.
<bjv> ack; enjoyable experience with freenode webchat. :\
<humungulous> starn: you already tried a different mountpoint
<starn> i did sudo fdisk -l first to see name and it says it's /dev/sda1.
<escott> blud2, is that stopping the boot?
<starn> humungulous: yes
<humungulous> checking
<blud2> escott: I guess so, its just sitting at that screen for a minute now
<starn> humungulous: it mounts the second hard drive just fine.. and mounts the external drives just fine. using thos commands. but it appears to refuse to do so for the one with vista installed on.. and all my hard drives except the one ubuntu is installed on are ntfs.
<bjv> trouble with hibernate' though. s2disk unable to stat suspend device.  i resumed from hibernate after plugging in an additional sata drive. on boot it could not find sda5 as it was now sdb5. after typing /dev/sdb5 it resumed. but now i am unable to suspend
<humungulous> starn: syntax as i get it should be sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/wherever
<daftykins> bjv: you should use UUIDs to mount instead
<bjv> what is unusual though is no mention of device in suspend log, even with -v4
<bjv> daftykins: initramfs resume file _does have uuid specified
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> sorry
<bjv> blkid confirms that uuid is in use, listed as "swap"
<escott> blud2, does ctrl-alt-f1 take you to a login prompt
<Satisfied> just installed ubuntu on a laptop and its my first time using wireless.... little nervous though.. is there a way to find out if the wireless is encrypted ?
<blud2> escott: no, it does nothing
<CFHowlett> Satisfied   by default it's not
<chaospsychex> Satisfied: why are you nervous?
<starn> humungulous: it just says "fuse:failed to access mountpoint /mnt/whatever no such file or directory i've tried /media/whatever  and i get that when i type sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatever or /media/whatever . normally use "windows" "vista" what ever i can think of. nothing seems to work.
<bjv> is there a way to determine the suspend device of a running kernel?
<humungulous> starn: you have to mkdir the mountpoint first
<bjv> specifically, and change it.
<Satisfied> well, if I'm logging into a website.. not liking the idea that my neighbors can read those passwords
<starn> humungulous: i have tried that as well.
<cool_beans> What's the app that detects hardware and recommends drivers for you?
<humungulous> starn: what permissions on the mountpoint you mkdir'd
<bjv> satisfied: if you did not key in a passphrase then your wireless network is not encryped
<starn> seeing how i use sudo? i assume admin?
<bjv> read the documentation for your network hardware
<bjv> generally you point a web browser to the device.
<starn> humungulous: plus considering the fact i'm trying to put it in /mnt/windows  or /media/windows  it's root folder...
<Satisfied> but with the wireless particles flying all over the neighborhood, can't someone just pick that up and read all of it ?
<humungulous> starn: whats output of ls -l <that dir you mkdird>
<mikodo>  Jordan_U  One last question: Does your following statement mean that the Alternate installer CD, is a collection of base libs, or whatever, than one installs, then one can choose, the DE he wants with it? like Unity or Xubuntu or Xfce or Kubuntu ? "It's just that the Alternate install CD is a text based *installer*, and has more options if you don't want to go with the default."
#ubuntu 2013-02-18
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: I see.
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, can we use virtualization within wine, to mount the ISO to a virtual CD and from there install it to the internal harddrive, I remember trying that once on a windows 7 before, when they were releasing the Candidate release for windows8, and I alreaded downloaded the windows 8 ISO and I used a virtual CD I think CLoneZilla or something like it, and I mounted a CD and then installed to a harddrive
<samuelcecilio> what is the most stable version of ubuntu server? someone help me?
<iceroot> samuelcecilio: 12.04
<roothorick> redheat: Wine doesn't do what you think it does. It's more of a Windows simulator, it operates at a much higher level than virtualization software (e.g. VirtualBox)
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia, redheat: Would something like YUMI work in Wine? (Just asking)
<iceroot> samuelcecilio: maybe 10.04 is more stable then 12.04 but i would recommend 12.04 for a new installation
<anew> how are you guys seeing your gui remotely? i know i can do command line with putty, but gui ?
<redheat> I swear, I was asking myself the same question SonikkuAmerica, when I came across someone talking about using Yumi, I mean does it?
<ssorg> k1l: I'm on a 3.2 kernel, is it possible to update the drivers without the kernel upgrade? This system is very old an needs a lot of updates, I'm just seeing if I can get the video drivers updated (if it is possible)
<roothorick> anew: assuredly some form of VNC
<iceroot> anew: rdesktop, vnc, teamviewer, xforwarding with ssh
<SonikkuAmerica> !10.04 | iceroot, samuelcecilio, be forewarned
<ubottu> iceroot, samuelcecilio, be forewarned: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<samuelcecilio> thank you... iceroot
<k1l> ssorg: which ubuntu? which videocard?
<redheat> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<redheat> ok I
<redheat> ok I'll give it a try
<anew> some form = ... can yo uguys recomend one ?
<ssorg> k1l: Ubuntu 12.04 and the card is an integrated Intel 945GM
<roothorick> anew: honestly, remote CLI is much more reliable, I *ONLY* use VNC with Windows hosts
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, can I install Yumi to a partition on my External drive, cause it seems it's kind of space-hungry and it wipes out all the drive?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: NO (unless you mean on the virtual C: drive Wine creates on your Ubuntu drive)
<anew> roothorick yes but problem is i have to use an app with gui... vnc = realvnc? or is there another one ?
<roothorick> anew: the quick and dirty answer is to use SSH's X forwarding feature. Keep in mind this requires your local machine to be running a real X server
<roothorick> anew: but if it's something you'll be doing regularly, I strongly recommend finding a CLI way to do it
<k1l> ssorg: ok, im not an intel expert. but i would not recommend to update the drivers if there is no need for it like a bug.
<Synx|hm> Need some networking help, i need a way to create seperate external routes, i have two nic's on two different subnets, both have access to the internet but one via a VPN, problem is i can only have one 0.0.0.0 gate way route, i need some traffic to traverse the VPN and others my local internet gateway
<anew> hmm cli not possiblewith firefox i dont think?
<samuelcecilio> can i use SNA/GLAMOR at the same time?
<roothorick> anew: Firefox!? Why Firefox?
<anew> roothorick i have to use it with the script i created
<k1l> anew: you can forward programs with ssh -X
<Korejora> @histo: OK, it refused to work with any archive programs, because the archive within the archive within the archive was secretly not an archive or something, but for some reason using tar on the main archive worked.
<roothorick> anew: better idea. Use SSH's proxying stuff and point Firefox on your local machine to it
<anew> firefox on my local machine... cant do that, i'm testing on my local machine
<roothorick> anew: man ssh, specifically the -L switch
<Korejora> @histo: do you have time to help me with the rest?
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, Yumi is running flawlessly under wine on my system,
<Mo0O> hi
<zykotick9> anew: for ssh's xforwarding, you need an xserver running on your local computer.  i assume your on windows, i hear it's possible - but wouldn't have the foggiest idea how.
<ssorg> k1l: I wanted to see if I could get steam working on this box, but I get an error about not-up-to-date drivers (or incompatable video card). I wanted to update the drivers to rule out the possibility. I don't plan to continue using it on this box, but I figured I would try. Most of my other linux boxes are headless servers; except one, but I wouldn't want steam on it.
<SonikkuAmerica> anew, zykotick9: Xming
<anew> zykotick9: ok so i have to have an xserver running locally and xforward
<anew> xming will look at that
<SonikkuAmerica> anew, zykotick9: Or, if you wish for a broader set of Linux tools on Windows, check out Cygwin.
<jdukiet> I am running a wubi install of ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS and would like to import my music from my windows user account to rythmbox. Somehow I was able to access it with a prior search, but have not been able to reproduce it. If this is not a proper question for this channel, can someone direct me to where I may find some help?
<roothorick> anew: so something like ssh -L 127.0.0.1:8080:productionservers_hostname:80 and then point firefox to 127.0.0.1:8080
<anew> ah yes i think cygwin is the answer
<bunjee_> what program has css encrypted software?
<anew> what's better cygwin or xming?
<SonikkuAmerica> anew: If you use Xming, 6.9.0.31 is the last free version. 7+ are donate-only
<roothorick> anew: Firefox will be VERY VERY SLOW over X forwarding, FYI
<redheat> now it is giving me the option to create Windows 7/8 installer
<redheat> and it gave me the option to use the C, like you said the virtual drive, now What?
<roothorick> anew: I really think -L is the way to go, unless there's multiple servers involved
<anew> roothorick i mean i have to run firefox on my away machine, but control it locally, is this correct?
<SonikkuAmerica> anew: I've used both, and both work quite well. Only one small hitch with Cygwin: If you want X11 forwarding, you'll need Xwin as well.
<roothorick> anew: why does it have to be REMOTE firefox? Why can't you connect local firefox to the remote side?
<SonikkuAmerica> anew: It typically comes with Cygwin though.
<Mo0O> I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch but at this step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch#Cleanup_the_ChRoot_Environment I've got no /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.**-**-generic in the chroot environement, anyone know why ?
<anew> roothorick connect local firefox to the remote = use my firefox on the remote machine correct ?
<Snowie> Hi all. I have Plex, and I want to create a link between a folder I have created /PlexShare from /home/$USER/Videos including all subfolders and files. Could someone tell me if this should be hard/soft link and the best way to go about it. Will this get around permission problems from $USER to root?
<roothorick> anew: sort of. Firefox would be running locally but connecting to a tunnel set up by SSH that forwards out to the remote machine
<anew> i see
<anew> hmmm
<roothorick> anew: I think I'd need to know more about what you're connecting to. What kind of script is this and where is it hosted?
<ssorg> k1l: Would you still reccommend I leave the drivers as is, or should I do a full sytem update?
<anew> roothorick maybe i'm very confused.  can i login with putty, boot lubuntu, then relogin with putty again and start my script ?
<ssorg> k1l: There isn't any valuable infomation on this box; I mostly use it as a testbed for different distros
<roothorick> anew: what kind of script is it and how do you run it?
<k1l> ssorg: hmm, i dont know if it is worth a try for a game that maybe wont run well anways
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, when I tried to use the C: drive it said it contains, system 32, and then there's another partition called Z with a backward slash \, could that be pointing to Filesystem , and then there's my ubuntu directory, home\redhea
<anew> roothorick perl script, i run it from cli, but it uses gui (firefox)
<roothorick> anew: so you run it in a terminal window, and then point firefox to it?
<anew> well
<anew> i will give it a shot
<roothorick> anew: let me double check something real quick
<anew> ok
<Mo0O> I've no initrd too ...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Assuming you downloaded the YUMI .exe...
<anew> honestly i am probably just overthinking the hell out of this and can just log in with putty and run ff that way
<redheat> yeah I did, and I"m using it right now, just thinking which drive partition to use, obviously it is Z
<roothorick> anew: on the local machine: ssh -L 127.0.0.1:64008:127.0.0.1:80 scriptmachine
<anew> ok let me copy that
<roothorick> anew: replace 80 with whatever port the script listens on if necessary. Then run the script inside that SSH session. Point Firefox on the local machine to http://127.0.0.1:64008
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: No, install it to the C: drive.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: The Z: drive is the root dir for Ubuntu.
<redheat> I tried and it said a filesystem exists and it refused..
<roothorick> anew: SSH will forward 127.0.0.1:64008 to the script running on the remote machine through its own built-in tunnel
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: One sec...
<redheat> I thought so, but it turned out it's an empty directory, cause I added a new drive partiton called D: it gave me the same sign D\..
<redheat> take your time
<anew> ok roothorick thanks a lot for all the help
<anew> great channel
<cordyceps> anybody been able to dual boot ubuntu and freebsd?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Check this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24935 <<< it's from Fedora 14 and Wine 1.3 but I assume limitation were never fixed.
<roothorick> anew: keep in mind the tunnel is only kept up as long as that shell session is still open
<SonikkuAmerica> *the limitations
<redheat> one more think check this image out: [url=http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11696][img]http://imgbin.org/images/thumbs/ext11696.png[/img][/url]
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica check this one out: [url=http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11696][img]http://imgbin.org/images/thumbs/ext11696.png[/img][/url]
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I can't click that.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: STOP! Check your hard drives!!
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Click "No"
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Then open a terminal and type [ winecfg ]
<redheat> yeah, I no..
<redheat> I know, sorry, that's why I didn't press anything
<pblarry49> I'm using Mythtv 0.26 mythbuntu 12.04 with multiple hdhomerun tuners. Starting with a Ubuntu update last week, I cannot record multiple HD channels simultaneously without getting serious artifacts and audio dropouts. I've made sure all updates are current and have run multiple diagnostics. I've been searching, reading and testing for 2 days now and have only improved it marginally. Before the update last week I could record 5
<redheat> I just waited to see, and the moment it said it'll screw up my MBR I took notice and stopped before doing anything
<redheat> I already have wine cfg open
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Click the "Drives" tab.
<redheat> sorry...I'll show the image again..so sorry about that
<redheat> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11696
<Korejora1> So, I tried installing wireless drivers, and it's causing a freeze when I connect to a network again. How can I figure out what's making the problem?
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica do you see it now http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11696
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I copied and pasted the link itself.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: That's why I said open winecfg, click the "Drives" tab, and see which drive letter is /media/$HASH/
<redheat> ok..
<roothorick> quick question. When 13.04 is released, Can I upgrade my 12.10 Ubuntu-GNOME without clobbering, well, GNOME?
<SonikkuAmerica> roothorick: If you DON'T have the GNOME 3 PPA, I don't see why it shouldn't.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you DO, however, it'll comment it out in your sources.list and you'll have to re-enable it again.
<roothorick> SonikkuAmerica: does the 12.10 Ubuntu-GNOME installer add that PPA automatically?
<Akshayr> wat is legacy software
<SonikkuAmerica> roothorick: Not that I know of, you might be able to ask in #ubuntu-gnome, but don't count on an answer anytime soon.
<darkhelmet46> Anybody in here mess with the Exchange MAPI plug-in for Evolution Mail?
<cordyceps> anybody been able to dual boot ubuntu and freebsd?
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: MAPI?
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, yep.
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, I went to the drive, I added a new drive and I called it D and then I assigned it to the Media where the new drive is located this is the image..http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11697
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, I'm trying to get Evolution to work with Exchange 2007.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Good. Now select that drive letter in YUMI. (You may need to restart YUMI.)
<galore> Hello, anyone running 12.10 ? With ufw enabled (default) i can't get traceroute to work properly, ping works just fine though.
<roothorick> darkhelmet46: if it helps any, my school uses Exchange but I just connect with IMAP/SMTP.
<redheat> ok..I'll do that now check this out SonikkuAmerica...http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11698
<redheat> look at the D
<darkhelmet46> roothorick, thanks I thought of that, but I don't want to use IMAP
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: That looks right to me, if that giant number is your $HASH (it apparently is)
<NotIronic> Hey, can anyone point me in the direction of where I could find where a particular app is installed?  I'm looking for a specific file
<redheat> yes it is ..I"ll check it again..
<roothorick> NotIronic: dpkg -L packagename
<galore> I need help with traceroute on a 12.10 with ufw enabled.
<SonikkuAmerica> roothorick, NotIronic: Or "whereis"
<brian_>  Good morning from China. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBook Pro. Very nice indeed. I have the Apple blue-tooth mouse and it works, but the problem is that even with the settings set to slowest, the cursor still moves too fast. Is there anyway to slow it down?
<NotIronic> rootorrick: thanks!!
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica..http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11699
<redheat> take  a look at it..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Good to go. DO NOT CHECK THE "FORMAT" BOX, but otherwise, navigate to the ISO and hit Start or whatever the button is.
<galore> Is there a network specific ubuntu channel ?
<redheat> my thought exactly, you could never be too careful, SonikkuAmerica
<galore> i mean, where people discuss netowkring, firewalls etc.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: That's actually because Wine can't handle that operation.
<Lartza> Any way to run stuff if Unity won't start?
<roothorick> Lartza: Ctrl+Alt+F1...F6
<SonikkuAmerica> Lartza: How is Unity not starting?
<redheat> it can't handle format? ok..I don't know that much about wine and from the way you talk it about it sounds very experimental more than real tested science this whole emulator stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: It... kind of ... is.
<Tex_Nick> galore : #ubuntu-network
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Lartza> SonikkuAmerica, I only get desktop, managed by nautilus. Probably because I removed around a 100 packages before this reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> Lartza: [ sudo apt-get install unity ]. If it exists, [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity ]
<redheat> I told you by the time we finish this question you'll get more Coherent..lol
<galore> Tex_Nick: thanks
<Lartza> SonikkuAmerica, Doing a reinstall... :/
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Haha
<roothorick> Lartza: I would try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and see if it installs anything you're missing
<Lartza> Any way to install Ubuntu with less crap?
<Lartza> Not minimal that is too small
<Ice_Strike> What is  /usr/src used for?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lartza: What's less crap? LXDE? Xfce?
<Lartza> SonikkuAmerica, Thunderbird, Libreoffice...
<k1l> Lartza: everyone wants other stuff. so go for the minimal install and install what you need
<galore> Tex_Nick: that channel seems to be dead, hm
<SonikkuAmerica> Lartza: The mini ISO? (universal)
<redheat> oops roadblock...SonikkuAmerica..http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11700
<Lartza> SonikkuAmerica, That just installs terminal system, like I said too small...
<redheat> it has to be a flash drive
<Tex_Nick> galore ; sorry, meant #ubuntu-server
<redheat> too good to be true
<galore> Tex_Nick: hehe Thank You
<Tex_Nick> galore : np :)
<k1l> Lartza: like i said: remove the parts you dont like in the standard install or go for the minimal install and add the stuff you want afterwards
<brian_>  Good morning from China. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBook Pro. Very nice indeed. I have the Apple blue-tooth mouse and it works, but the problem is that even with the settings set to slowest, the cursor still moves too fast. Is there anyway to slow it down?
<Lartza> k1l, And I asked if there is something between those, and the answer to that seems to be no...
<k1l> Lartza: yep, its no
<Lartza> If I want to do a minimal install I install Arch :P
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Then we won't be using YUMI then. Just kill it, open a terminal and [ sudo grub-install /dev/sdXX ] where XX is the last 2 #'s of the hard drive as per GParted.
<redheat> wait wait..it's working, dont' know what the hell that first message wat
<Lartza> I'll just reinstall desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: It is?
<redheat> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11701
<CavalierPrime> brian_  try this   http://askubuntu.com/questions/8506/decrease-mouse-sensitivity-below-the-standard-limit
<brian_> Thanks
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11701
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: OK...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I gotta vacate the dining hall and head for the bathroom, brb
<redheat> take your time
<Snowie> Are there any Plex users here? Anyone solved the new bug bear of permissions when installed from repos?
<Snowie> Perhaps this is my problem. The TV Shows folder here was transfered in full from an external drive. Could that be an issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1674683/
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I'm back!
<Snowie> There as symlinks from one in my home to one in /Plexshare
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: How's YUMI going now?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ack, he signed off.
<Guest44455> hello
<brian_> CavalierPrime, the fix works wonders. But I cannot find my xorg.conf (/etc/x11) It's not there
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello Guest44455, welcome to the Ubuntu support channel.
<brian_> CavalierPrime, is there another file I can use to save the new settings?
<CavalierPrime> brian_  not sure, try a search for xorg file
<brian_> exit
<brian_> Ok, thnks
<BlackDalek> PC won't boot up... after "Starting Up..." it says "udevd [81] worker [143] terminated by signal 6 )Aborted)" and "udevd [81] worker [143] failed while handling '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNPA03:00/device:0c'" then "Gave up waiting for root device" then some more stuff then a busybox prompt. What now?
<brian_> CavalierPrime, think I found it. There is a folder called xorg.conf.d and it have a 50-vmmouse.conf file. Do you think it's safe to modify that one?
<CavalierPrime> brian_  when in doubt, make a copy of the original first
<brian_> Ok, cool. Let's see what happens
<BlackDalek> where do I go for help with udevd errors?
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jakey1> Hi, is there a light weight browser for ubuntu, which has the most capabilities
<jakey1> i.e. to ssh with
<jakey1> -X
<jakey1> ?
<jakey1> anyone?
<penth> Anyone else having spikes and pops lately with 12.04 and intel-hda sound architecture? I think it's pulseaudio but can't isolate it.
<penth> jakey: define "browser," please. I just use the terminal for ssh
<jakey1> internet browser
<lehzeni> penth, spikes and pops often mention ir sharing problems
<sgerbino> does anyone know if thursday preview of ubuntu phone can be installed on an htc one?
<lehzeni> irq sharing
<jakey1> i.e like firefox, chrome but very light wieght
<FoolsRun> Hi, quick question: trying to make a slideshow on my TV that automatically shows new photos added to a directory. I can't find anything that can do this. Anyone have suggestions? Command-line tools like fbi would be best as the machine I'm trying to use doesn't have X
<penth> I'll look at that, lehzeni, thanks
 * penth uses Chromium
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, you still there ?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: There you are!
<BlackDalek> PC won't boot... puts me into a busybox initramfs prompt.... "udevd [81] worker [143] terminated by signal 6 (Aborted)" etc... any clues?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Lemme guess... it didn't boot, right?
<redheat> like you said, it didn't, it all it did it extracted the files, and I tried to run the setup from within the drive
<redheat> and it told me not enough space..
<Tex_Nick> penth : is that occurinw with vlc & or skype ?
<redheat> open to suggestion dear sir
<penth> tex, it's background even if I have no apps or strems open using the sound port.
<redheat> open to suggestion dear friend, (sorry)
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh! So that's what you were trying to do: run the install WITHIN that drive.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: ^
<redheat> which makes no sense at all
<redheat> I know..
<jakey1> arora anyone?
<penth> It also happened when I booted off a Fedora 17 disk, but my headphone ports are fine
<lehzeni> penth, so it's ok from headphones, but not from speakers?
<redheat> its like you're trying to install windows on a flash drive, makes no sense, I was thinking of copying all the files to another external harddrive, and then trying to install them to the internal drie, but like you said they won't boot..
<redheat> a kind of empty loop
<penth> Correct. Speakers are connnected to the motherboard on the rear port, and I swapped speakers.
<penth> I'm hoping my mobo isn't flaking on me
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: On a 320 GB space, it shouldn't matter.
<lehzeni> penth, where are the headphones vonnected to?
<penth> Front of case bezel via a cable to the motherboard
<FoolsRun> Anyone know a command-line tool that will show a slideshow and add new photos as they're added to a directory?
<redheat> anyhow, what you think? we have extracted files and no boot, can I give a you picture of how they look now..
<lehzeni> penth, one thing the check is plug the headphones into the back where the speakers have been
<Tex_Nick> penth : ok, thought i might have a solution, but that's a different problem ... sorry
<penth> And I get to drag it out from under the desk again :)
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Well, there are a few things we might try...
<lehzeni> penth, it could either be the rear jack or the speakers that are the problem. either way is fixable
 * SigmaGirl slaps her pussy for FREEDOM
<SigmaGirl> CHOLBY RULES!
<redheat> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11703 SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> ((Ouch. K-lines are not good things.)
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<redheat> I"m open to all suggestions...
<redheat> Fixing this thing, and watching Independence Day
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Virtual machine maybe? (Unless you require a frugal install)
<redheat> I was thinking of that...
<penth> The pops aren't coming through with the headphones, but I'm still getting the spikes in alsamixer.
<redheat> let's do it, I already got Virtualization turned on in BIOS..so let's make use of that..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: [ sudo apt-get install virtualbox ]
<lehzeni> penth, do you have a noisy microphone connected?
<barraponoponopo> what package should I install to have a lightweight LXDE option?
<penth> no microphone at all.
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, sudo apt-get install lxde
<barraponoponopo> (im already using ubuntu)
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Only thing is, though, this would put a virtual image on your internal HDD.
<barraponoponopo> cfhowlett: thanks. i was looking for something like lubuntu-desktop...
<penth> but headphone, pcm, and front keep getting jacked up to 100% if I try to change them
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, note: this will give you the lxde destkop environment, not the lubuntu metapackages
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, then apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<barraponoponopo> cfhowlett: yeah, but i won't uninstall libreoffice
<redheat> you mean a virtual image of the installation file, but a not a virtual image of windows, cause I don't want that..?
<redheat> is that what you meant?
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, you don't have to uninstall anything ...
<barraponoponopo> cfhowlett: is there anything i should install from lubuntu desktop?
<lehzeni> penth, well that's all wrong. 100% could maybe make you hear clicks and pops
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Oh that's not what you want.
<barraponoponopo> cfhowlett: i mean, whats the point of installing gnumeric or abiword if im not gonna use them?
<penth> That's the point. I can't see what's forcing that to happen
<barraponoponopo> (i mostly do everything with markdown)
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, nothing I'd recommend but go ahead and install the lubuntu-desktop to see the goodness.  anything you don't need/like you can remove/purge
<lehzeni> penth, what do you have pulseaudio volume set to?
<brian_> CavalierPrime , unfortunately it looks as though no fix has been found yet. I couldn't find any solutions in "Ask Ubuntu", which BTW, is a pretty cool help option I didn't know about. Thanks anyway.
<redheat> I mean a clean old-fashioned install, cause getting rid of a virtual image might be problematic
<barraponoponopo> bandwidth is still an issue in brazil :/
<penth> In the indicator applet, about 40%
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, here's a suggestion: torrent the lubuntu iso.
<FoolsRun> Does anyone know a Linux (preferably command line) tool that will display a slideshow and watch for new photos added to a directory and add them to the slideshow?
<barraponoponopo> cfhowlett: then reinstall?
<CavalierPrime> brian_ np, gl
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, exactly
<brian_> Thx
<cfhowlett> !feh
<redheat> let's give it a try though, and see how it goes, it has nothing to do with whether I like it or not, I"m still thinking about that whole idea of install windows from within windows using virtualization
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Wait a sec.... there is a way to get VBox to boot from an external HDD though.
<barraponoponopo> maybe, if i convince the pc user it's a good switch. i hope lxde does the trick meanwhile.
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, montage
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Or to boot an external HDD, excuse me.
<lehzeni> penth, hate to sy it, but alsmixer clearly doesn't like your intel-hda, and it's probably alsa's fault and not the mohterboard's
<cfhowlett> barraponoponopo, best of luck, my friend
<barraponoponopo> btw, anyone knows of  tutorial to dealing with ipods?
<penth> alsa, not pulse?
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, looks like montage is gone.  see feh
<redheat> wait hold on, you thinking what "you" thinking, cause I didn't know that virtual box can do that :),
<penth> I jsut pastebinned pulseaudio--dump-conf to http://pastebin.com/u4ChbxHX
<cfhowlett> !ipod|barraponoponopo,
<ubottu> barraponoponopo,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lehzeni> penth, well you said alsamixer keeps switching all volumes to 100 percent
<FoolsRun> cfhowlett: fen requires x, yeah? I'll give it a shot.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: How it works is via symbolic linking.
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, haven't used it, so I don't know ...
<barraponoponopo> thanks bot!
<penth> Only with a device plugged into the rear though. I just plugged the speakers into the front and I'm ok :/
<barraponoponopo> thanks cfhowlett
<redheat> That vista invention...remember...
<penth> Guess I'll try the daily builds.
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, display can also do montages
<FoolsRun> cfhowlett: the big question is whether these tools can watch for new photos and automatically add them to the slideshow
<lehzeni> penth, over the front jack, is the sound quality to your liking?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: So go ahead and install VBox, and then...
<redheat> symbolic linking, was it Vista or Windows 7, I think Vista were the first to introduce Symbolic LInking, of files and folders
<redheat> ok
<redheat> its installed
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Here in Unix, we use the [ ln -s ] command.
<penth> It's a little flat and I want to keep the front open for my headset because I use it for voip
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, as they're command based, I'd suggest you pipe a directory search then launch the results in the display
<penth> but I can limp with it a while
<FoolsRun> cfhowlett: everything I've found indicates I'd have to stop and restart the slideshow to pull that off
<redheat> ok, I was talking about a whole different issue, remember those files on the destkop, with big arrows, called Symbolic linking..anyhow I got it...
<lehzeni> penth, I was just looking at the rear jacks on mine, and there is more than one audio output to plug into ...
<redheat> ok so what do I do?
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, would this be a looping montage or something?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: OK, now make sure your HDD is connected...
<redheat> it's already setting comfortably in the laptops compartment,..
<FoolsRun> cfhowlett: it's actually for a photo booth. I want it to loop all photos saved to a dir and add newly saved photos to the end of the loop
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Check with GParted to see what the XX in /dev/sdXX is...
<redheat> ok
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, ok then.  command-line fu: after X number of runs, research the directory and pipe to a new montage
<redheat> it's dev/sda
<penth> Line out as opposed to speaker? That gets really flat but I can go back into the mixer and play with it.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: In a terminal, [ cd ~/Library/VirtualBox/HardDisks/ ]
<FoolsRun> cfhowlett: cool, thanks
<penth> Interestingly, though, no pops on the line out. Guess this is where I'll live a while.
<cfhowlett> FoolsRun, best of luck
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, this is what it said back "cd ~/Library/VirtualBox/HardDisks/"
<redheat> no such file or directory
<skyler> okay guys I have a really unique problem, I was wondering if anyone could help out
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Maybe we need to create it first...
<cfhowlett> !ask|skyler,
<ubottu> skyler,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<redheat> oh ok..mkdir right?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: That works...
<penth> so long as it switches when I plug in the headset I'm good enough. Thanks for the conscience check :)
<skyler> yeah sorry I hit enter by accident
<SonikkuAmerica> [ mkdir ~/Library/VirtualBox/HardDisks/ ]
<lehzeni> penth, if your mixer controls include an equalizer, you can take care of any flatness
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Then [ cd ] into it...
<penth> installing libasound2-plugin-equal as we speak :)
<skyler> I have 2 external hard drives, one 70 gb, one 250 gb. I want to know if there is any way I can copy all of the 70gb one to the 250 gb one. My system hdd is only 40 gb, thus the problem
<skyler> is there any way to dd half the drive, then the other half?
<ironhalik> Is there a way to update synaptics touchpad firmware from ubuntu?
<redheat> same BS again, no Such file or directory..
<penth> skyler, you can dd from one device to the other without needing to use your internal as a staging space
<chalcedony> skyler, look at rsynch
<skyler> penth, I can only use one at a time
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Open Nautilus and do it that way
<lehzeni> skyler, you can copy it directly from the 70 to the 250 without going through the 40
<skyler> chalcedony, what would that do?
<redheat> ok
<skyler> lehzeni, i cannot.
<chalcedony> skyler, different program, lots of options
<lehzeni> skyler, why not?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Create "Library" in your home folder, "VirtualBox" inside that, and "HardDisks" inside "VirtualBox"
<penth> only one usb port?
<skyler> lehzeni, i only have one sata => usb adapter haha
<skyler> and my internal drive is pata
<penth> do you have any other usb drive that has a 70+gig capacity?
<skyler> nope :/
<penth> what's the largest you have?
<lehzeni> skyler, no internal sata ports to use?
<skyler> lehzeni, nope it's a laptop
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, all done
<lehzeni> skyler, home much free space on your 40 internal drive?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Now, for the tricky part:
<penth> plug in the 70 and do a du -s on it; you might be able to get everything off with rsync  and compression
<skyler> lehzeni, almost all of it, other than what the ubuntu install takes
<skyler> lehzeni, after the drivemaker's lies and the ubuntu install I am left with 30ish gb
<redheat> ok I'm ready, but first should I clean the clutter on my internal drive or should I leave 'em there?
<skyler> the source drive only has ~60gb taken
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Paste this in a terminal (Ctrl+Shift+V) and see what happens: [ ln -s /dev/disk4 ExternalDiskDeviceLink ]
<SonikkuAmerica> NOOOO
<penth> What type of data is on the 70?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: NOT disk4
<wiiw> chmod 777 /dev/ttyS0 , how to set this as system default ?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: use /dev/sda instead
<skyler> penth, a windows install and some programs. Also some music, but I can't figure out how to delete it as it says the drive is read only.
<lehzeni> skyler, so I guess you need to mount drive 70, copy half the files to a director on the 40 with "cp -R -p", copy those to the 250, then erase the holding directory on the 40 and repat a second time
<skyler> lehzeni, will it boot, you think?
<julian-delphiki> Wiiw, what are you attempting to accomplish.
<penth> well, so long as it's read only and you can select the contents you can skip the directories you don't want
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, this is what it said back : ln -s /dev/sda ExternalDiskDeviceLinkln: failed to create symbolic link `ExternalDiskDeviceLink': File exists
<lehzeni> skyler, this was windows on the 70?
<skyler> lehzeni, yeah
<lehzeni> skyler, you will need to do a clean install of windows on the 250 before you begin
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Then try [ whereis ExternalDiskDeviceLink ]
<skyler> crap. Okay!
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Just to locate it
<skyler> wait, if I was able to just dd the disks, would it boot like that?
<lehzeni> skyler, because by copying the files you would be assured of it either not booting or else triggering windows anti-piracy detection
<penth> dd won't usually do it for Windows
<aartist> I am trying to work my musical keyboard to laptop.  How I can make that possible?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Actually, that won't give us any useful info. Scratch that. Sorry--
<penth> It's going to detect the different uuid on the drive and make you jump through hoops regardless
<KxTwo> hey guys what is the conensus on best snes emulator for 12.04
<skyler> aartist, does the keyboard have midi out?
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | KxTwo
<ubottu> KxTwo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cfhowlett> !midi|aartist,
<ubottu> aartist,: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<wiiw> julian-delphiki: in virtualbox , it say no permission on ttyS0
<skyler> KxTwo, depends on what you want. bsnes for pure good emulation, zsnes for something cool
<KxTwo> man I fucking hate that bot and how people abuse it
<skyler> !language | kxtwo
<ubottu> kxtwo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KxTwo> I understand that, I am asking for a general consensus or at the very least opinions
<julian-delphiki> wiiw, when you do what?
<KxTwo> skyler, I was using zsnes but its causing issues with some games
 * penth has no opinions and hasn't even touched the DS in months
<KxTwo> skyler, so I was told to try snes9x but I so far cant get it to run right
<skyler> KxTwo, so use bsnes for 100% accurate emulation, if you system can handle it
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, I got them both, two S links inside the directory
<KxTwo> skyler, is it resource heavy?
<skyler> KxTwo, for the accurate emulation, yes very
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Actually, [ find ExternalDiskDeviceLink ] is more useful.
<KxTwo> its just snes
<skyler> KxTwo, it probably won't run at realtime speed unless you have a 3GHz processor
<wiiw> julian-delphiki: I run virtualbox without sudo , and virtualbox need use ttyS0 for setting my DTU
<redheat> locate is as good as any other..
<penth> thanks, lehzeni and Tex_Nick. Now I can watch my lectures again without cans or wanting to tear hair out :)
<redheat> there they are http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11704
<KxTwo> im on my laptop, 4G ram turion dual core
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: OK, we'll use ExternalDiskDeviceLink2
<skyler> KxTwo, clock speed?
<lehzeni> you are welcome penth
<KxTwo> skyler, for some reason ubuntu doesnt state it and I do not recall
<redheat> roger that
<KxTwo> I doubt its 3 though.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Try this: [ ln -s /dev/sda ExternalDiskDeviceLink2 ]
<julian-delphiki> wiiw, i think if you add your user to the "dialout" group you should be able to access it just fine
<skyler> KxTwo, use lshw to find out
<wiiw> julian-delphiki: ok I'll try.
<redheat> ok it's there..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Now, I killed my Chrome window, one sec...
<redheat> take your time
<KxTwo> ugh if zsnes hand't started screwing up I'd be fine
<lehzeni> what was the problem znes was having?
<julian-delphiki> KxTwo, what does "screwing up" mean
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Try this megalith: [ VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ExternalDisk.vmdk -rawdisk $PWD/ExternalDiskDeviceLink2 ]
<KxTwo> its a glitch with super mario rpg.  Im well into the game but it freezes anytime I try to equip anything.  I am hoping I can use zsnes save files on a different EMU
<BlackDalek> Is there some kind of bug in Ubuntu 11.10 which prevent installing more than 1Gb ram?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: You're still in the same directory right?
<KxTwo> yah my turion is only a 2400
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: You should be!
<KxTwo> julian-delphiki, I searched for fixes but most answers said to switch emulators
<lehzeni> BlackDalek, no. but you might have a bios limitation
<aartist> ubottu: thanks.. , but I like to play yamahakeyboard and show the notes in laptop.
<redheat> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11705 SonikkuAmerica..
<ubottu> aartist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redheat> Check that image
<redheat> yeah
<redheat> check the image and their reply
<KxTwo> skyler, so I think that option is out if it really requires 3ghz.  Jeez my desktop doesn't even have that lol
<aartist> ,music
<BobLfoot> I am running 12.04.01 LTS - i386 fully updated as an Oracle VirtualBox Guest on a Windows 7 host.  TF2 was installed from Steam and is also current.  Problem in instead of game video I get a black screen.  What would be a logical next step to troubleshoot?
<aartist> How I can do midi input ?
<julian-delphiki> KxTwo, http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12400  says its not compatible
<BlackDalek> lehzeni, How do I know if there is a BIOS limitation? In the Bios setup screens all 2 Gb counts up fine and no ram errors show during POST....
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: You'll need the packages it mentions, first off..
<julian-delphiki> KxTwo, you could try and old version of znes, 1.42 or older.
<redheat> ok, I thought because we didn't write sda in that megalith, it turned back an error
<aartist> skyler: NO. the keyboard doesn't have midi out.  It has a USB cable, that I am connecting to laptop. It is connecting to /dev/midi1
<KxTwo> julian-delphiki, I saw other people suggest it but no confirmations on whether or not it worked.  You think going backwards might do the trick?
<lehzeni> BlackDalek, what does 11.10 say in response to your 2gb?
<julian-delphiki> KxTwo, the thread i linked says yes
<redheat> I'll get it from synaptic
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: The other thing is, you'll also need this: [ useradd -aG vboxusers redheat ]
<KxTwo> julian-delphiki, that is the same forum I was reading but it was a different article, must be my search was typed poorly.  Now for the uber noob question.  How do I install the older version?
<aartist> !midi-input|aartist
<aartist> !midi-input|aartist,
<KxTwo> julian-delphiki, I had problems installing the version I had, and had to do it through aptitude as it kept breaking through software center
<aartist> !midi|aartist,
<ubottu> aartist,: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<redheat> is that a command line to add me as part of the virtual users group..
<lehzeni> it's been a long time since any linux had a 1gb ram limit
<redheat> or are you adding a whole class of groups called Virtual users
<jgcampbell300> can anyone here help me with fail2ban ... i am having a heck of a time with its config
<skyler> alright, so does anyone know how I can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 without a CD? I feel pretty screwed right now
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica..
<packetfrog> On ubuntustudio I was trying out various DE and now my ubuntustudio has no window manager apparently as all my windows have no frames or movement options    any ideas on how to fix?
<lehzeni> skyler, what happened?
<skyler> I've followed the guilde on EOL upgrading to no avail
<BlackDalek> lehzeni.. it boots up as far as "Starting Up..." then it crashes to busybox initramfs prompt with "udevd [81] worker [143] terminated by signal 6 (Aborted)" and "udevd [81] worker [143] failed while handling '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNPA03:00/device:0c'" and " Gave up waiting for root device" etc...
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, but you can login???
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Yeah?
<redheat> sorry, the last one was that a command line that I should enter into the terminal
<skyler> lehzeni, I bought a computer and it came with 6.06 on it. I am having trouble upgrading to 8.04 so I can upgrade to 10.04 and then to 12.04, because it doesn't have a cd drive and doesn't like to boot from usb
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Yeah, the [ useradd ... ] command
<packetfrog> cfhowlett yes  but this xchat window is unmovable  no frame  no way to move or close it
<VlanX> Is there a way to reduce icons spacing on nautilus w/out changing the icons view?
<cfhowlett> !pxe|skyler,
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Here it is again for convenience: [ useradd -aG vboxusers redheat ]
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, logout / login and try the xfce DE
<lehzeni> BlackDalek, which device is that "pnp a03:00 :0c"?
<packetfrog> cfhowlett brb :)
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: What that does is throw you in the workgroup "vboxusers" so that you have privileges to mess with VBoxManager.
<skyler> cfhowlett, there is no way I'm going to get that to work, I tried earlier today and it just hung after it connected to the ubuntu mirror
<SonikkuAmerica> *VBoxManage
<navetz> hi I need help, i ran ubuntu updates
<SonikkuAmerica> navetz: And?
<cfhowlett> skyler, thinking ...
<BlackDalek> lehzeni, not a clue, but I assume it is the RAM...
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, check this out...http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11706
<navetz> i ran ubuntu updates and now all my screen resolution stuff is messed up, before it was working perfect. I think it might have something to do with compiz
<KxTwo> ugh hthis is confusing
<lehzeni> Blackdalek, that device is not the ram
<navetz> SonikkuAmerica: sorry hit enter to early lol
<navetz> i have no window decorator either, there are no close minimize and max buttons
<packetfrog> cfhowlett  same deal ;/  I can login with openbox and get frames and what not  just not xfce or the ubuntustudio option ( I know thats xfce as well )
<wiiw> why has so many ttySNN in /dev/
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Just try running the VBoxManage command again: (Press the up arrow a few times in terminal, it should pop up)
<redheat> ok
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, have you deleted desktop environments?  Perhaps reinstalling xfce ...
<redheat> not a few times just one time, there's something they keep barking about the "a" before the G is no "compute" for the terminal
<lehzeni> Blackdlek, I found one other mention of a problem like your, and device pnpa03:00 was related to power mangement
<skyler> cfhowlett, any ideas?
<liahimcociuba> 	@jgcampbell - some resources to read http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/HOWTOs
<packetfrog> if I reinstall regular xfce it wont be the ubuntustudio version right?
<packetfrog> configured the same anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Don't worry about the useradd command. Just run the VBoxManage one.
<packetfrog> really id like to get rid of all this crud and just use fluxbox  but i cant get the cairo-dock to work right
<redheat> ok..it gave me a list when I just wrote VBoxManage
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, xfce is ONLY the desktop environment.  If we can get on DE working properly you can recreate the US linkages
<solis> hello
<solis> do you is letter
<lehzeni> skyler, do you have any sata cdrom drives?
<navetz> does anyone have any idea why updates would mess up all my window decorations and screen resolutions?
<cfhowlett> skyler, repeat your request at intervals in the channel.  gotta be  a way ...
<skyler> lehzeni, it's a laptop. thinkpad t40. I don't have any CDs to burn at the moment, and all the shops in the area are closed.
<packetfrog> cfhowlett are you familiar with a tutorial or something on how to get cairo-dock to not take over my screen with black boxes  and not blink all the time? :/
<BlackDalek> lehzeni, I haven't been able to find anything on google except my own posts on ubuntu forum... so you've done better than me.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: The command from earlier: [ VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ExternalDisk.vmdk -rawdisk $PWD/ExternalDiskDeviceLink2 ]
<cfhowlett> solis NO idea what you mean
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, cairo dock?  no.  sorry.
<solis> i am speak spanish
<skyler> cfhowlett, I am attempting to upgrade from 6.06 on a computer that is being difficult at booting from usb and I don't have any blank cds
<cfhowlett> !es|solis
<ubottu> solis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<packetfrog> cfhowlett Or another dock that works good and looks nice. Im not having much luck getting a nice looking usable desktop going.
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, the default xfce dock wasn't to your liking?
<skyler> would it be possible to make a partition in my hard disk, dd the install iso for 12.04 to it, set up GRUB to boot to that partition then go from there? or am I just drunk
<solis> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> navetz: Maybe it didn't like your xorg.conf or whatever X config file you used.
<solis> but live englih
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, same old same old : http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11707
<lehzeni> Blackvalek, the other mention of that device was decided to be a kernel bug. (?) so maybe if you removed the second gig and upgraded to something newer than 11.10, then you could put the second gig back again and everything woulf be happy
<cfhowlett> skyler, that actually sounds good!
<packetfrog> cfhowlett it wont go transparent and looks clunky.
<navetz> SonikkuAmerica: I did not change anything, it was working for about 3 weeks on my new laptop, then I updated and everything broke. Any idea how I can fix it?
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, well, one thing at a time.  did xfce reinstall and fix things?
<packetfrog> brb
<skyler> cfhowlett, how in the hell would I go about doing any of that? I could use gparted to make the partition but after that I would just be lost
<BlackDalek> lehzeni, I am hoping you are right because I am currently in the process of running up upgrade with just the 1Gb installed.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: That was my mistake. Wrong command. THIS is the correct one, from the Web site: [ sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers redheat ]
<cfhowlett> skyler, I've never done it, but I believe it could be done.  Direct this question to the channel, not just to me.  Pretty sure someone here has a solution.
<lehzeni> skyler, yes, you could temporarily dd the iso to the 250gb drive and boot from that
<Pagos> lehzeni, I can't boot from usb, and that drive is SATA. My hdd in my computer is PATA
<lehzeni> skyler, just remember to erase it later before you start copying the windows files
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Then try [ VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ExternalDisk.vmdk -rawdisk $PWD/ExternalDiskDeviceLink2 ] again.
<lehzeni> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> navetz: Can you be a little more specific on what broke?
<lehzeni> Pagos, can't boot at all from usb? or just undependable booting?
<solis> help anyone in the section of Spanish
<cfhowlett> !es|solis,
<ubottu> solis,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<navetz> SonikkuAmerica: My screen resolution is really low, I don't have any taskbars on the left or the top, just a background. I opened a terminal with ctrl+t and launched a broswer through there. I have no window decorations either.
<turtal> hello. I've got a question about installation. can anyone help?
<Pagos> lehzeni, it's a thinkpad so I'm pretty sure it will only boot from IBM drives. I have not been at all successful in getting it to boot from usb
<cfhowlett> !ask|turtal,
<ubottu> turtal,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lehzeni> Pagos, nothing in your bios to select usb booting?
<SonikkuAmerica> navetz: My guess is that it ditched your graphics drivers. Can you run [ jockey-gtk ] in a terminal for me?
<darkhelmet46> I'm back.  Had to reboot to Windows for the wife.
<turtal> i'm about to install ubuntu from a flashdrive. i picked the drive to install but I'm not sure what to pick for "device for boot loader installation"
<Pagos> lehzeni, there is, but I can't get it to work. I'd rather go with the partition and then dd then set up grub route. I just don't know how to do any of that
<solis> ok ok
<BlackDalek> sometimes if a computer won't boot from USB there is an option hidden in the BIOS under "legacy" boot options...
<cfhowlett> turtal, that would be your HDD ...
<cfhowlett> turtal, probably displays as /dev/sda ...
<turtal> I've got 3 and the list gives 6 or 7
<cfhowlett> turtal, 3 hdds?  whoa cowboy!
<darkhelmet46> I have a question, I installed Ubuntu from WUBI, but is there a way to port the install to a dedicated partition on my hard drive?
<cfhowlett> darkhelmet46, yes.
<turtal> 1 ssd (120gb, windows), 1 500g (2 partitions, gonna install ubuntu to one of it) and 1tb (for backups)
<darkhelmet46> cfhowlett, how?
<cfhowlett> darkhelmet46, looking ...
<darkhelmet46> Thanks.  :D
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: How's that command work?
<turtal> so do I pick the first one on the list (which is the 1tb one)
<packetfrog> cfhowlett: thanks :) it was xfwm4 !
<darkhelmet46> lol SonikkuAmerica and redheat still going at it I see.
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, FTW!
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: You bet. I found a way to use Virtualbox to ln -s the HDD and trick it into installing Windows on the HDD.
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, same BS, again, that whole install packages, I did install the first one, and I even installed the Generic headers, yet i still get this:
<darkhelmet46> rock on, SonikkuAmerica
<cfhowlett> skyler  you there?
<redheat> The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
<Pagos> cfhowlett, yes.
<redheat> 	 Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and the appropriate
<redheat> 	 headers, most likely linux-headers-generic.
<packetfrog> Guess ill have to goto a lug or something and get some help setting up a fancy desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I told you to install those. You NEED them.
<Pagos> cfhowlett, about to partition off a 1gb area for that install disk trick think
<cfhowlett> Pagos, while I normally wouldn't recommend it, in your case, a wubi install might also be worth considering
<redheat> I already did, and they're already installed, yet, the same old message, ...
<Pagos> is there a way to partition an active disk? and no wai, not using wubi
<cfhowlett> Pagos, but if the boot off partition trick works, ignore this advice
<Pagos> I am not on windows
<redheat> the first command, about the usergroup worked perfectly, no glitches, the second one is still giving that error again..
<Pagos> I'm on ubuntu 6.06
<SonikkuAmerica> !6.06 | Pagos
<ubottu> Pagos: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<SonikkuAmerica> Pagos: ^
<Pagos> SonikkuAmerica, I'm trying to upgrade. What you just did there helped out no one
<Pagos> Thanks for being a snide unhelpful person though!
<cfhowlett> Pagos, busy channel and not everyone is following all the details of every thread ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Pagos: I will not take that language! I didn't know you were trying to upgrade!
<SonikkuAmerica> Thank you cfhowlett
 * cfhowlett ... thinks EVERYONE!  Chillax!
<Pagos> cfhowlett, yeah I know. :P so can I partition an active disk?
<cfhowlett> Pagos, I have never done what you're attempting ... my first instinct is to say "NO" but ... ask in channel with details to get an informed response
<turtal> i'm getting this "no root filesystem is defined" error from the custom install options
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, maybe it need to restart, hold on for a second..
<turtal> how do I fix this?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Probably a good idea.
<dcope> any reason something in /etc/crontab wouldn't be running?
<cfhowlett> turtal, you have to set one partition to be the root system, i.e. "/"
<Pagos> I know it's possible on windows using the disk manager
<dcope> I have something setup as * * * * * root foo and it never runs from my crontab
<turtal> do I have to format the drive?
<dcope> I can manually run `foo` and it works fine. what gives?
<lehzeni> Pagos, you have grub installed and running on your internal drive, right?
<cfhowlett> turtal, you should format the ubuntu filesystem as ext4
<turtal> when I installed it from windows I didin't had to format the drive though. I still have some files on that drive and I can't back them up since I have no storage space on other drives
<Pagos> lehzeni, yeah I think.
<darkhelmet46> Anybody here have any success in getting Evolution to work with Exchange 2007?
<turtal> is it possible to install it to a drive without formatting it (using  usb installation)
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, you still there
<cfhowlett> turtal, you don't have to format the drive!  JUST the partition for ubuntu!
<Pagos> Windows can shrink an active drive, why can't ubuntu?
<lehzeni> Pagos, so put the iso image on the 250, and configure the grub on thee internal drive to boot that 250 gig drive
<turtal> okay
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Yeah
<darkhelmet46> Pagos, GParted can resize partions.
<Pagos> lehzeni, how would I go about that?
<redheat> ok, so I did a restart
<Pagos> darkhelmet46, not active ones
<redheat> let's do those two last commands again..
<turtal> is it possible to do it without patitioning? (because it was possible with the windows installer)
<lehzeni> Pagos, there is a whole howto for howto configure grub
<peanuter> upon doing anything with apt-get the reading packages list"
<peanuter> takes around 15-20 minutes
<peanuter> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> turtal, WHOA?  you're doing a windows install of ubuntu?
<navetz> SonikkuAmerica: sorry my window's all froze, when I try to run jockey-gtk it says it's not installed. When I go to install it, it says it's already installed
<lehzeni> Pagos, even if you can't directly boot the 260gb drive because it's usb, grub can still boot it for you
<Pagos> lehzeni, beautiful. I will look into how to do that
<Korejora> Is anyone familiar with wireless internet problems? I've gotten my wireless adapter working, finally, only to find it freezes everything when it connects to the internet, and I haven't the first idea how to figure out the problem.
<turtal> oh god :) okay let's back that up. today earlier I tried installin ubuntu from windows. when I got loads of errors I uninstalled it from windows again and decided that I should try it with a usb drive
<turtal> when I installed it from windows I got this option of NOT TO FORMAT any drive and install it on my d drive
<PadNet_201> Here's a question, which repo do i add to allow kaffeine to play .avi files?
<turtal> now I've booted from usb and when I install it alonside windows, I only see my 120gb ssd
<SonikkuAmerica> navetz: Um... shoot.
<turtal> when I pick custom install, I get this "no root file system bla bla" error
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, check that out: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11708
<cfhowlett> turtal, the windows installer (wubi) is a testing platform for ubuntu.  It is NOT a long-term installation solution.  If you only want to test, you're better served by putting ubuntu in a virtualbox
<turtal> oh I want to use it, I'm excited about it aswell
<turtal> but can't get it installed you know :)
<redheat> the message is now different...
<Pagos> if I'm going to dd the ubuntu 12.04 install iso onto it, does the format of the partition matter?
<cfhowlett> turtal, multiple hdd's?  Wubi is the last method you want to mess with ...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: You're in the wrong directory. You need to [ cd ] back into ~/Library/VirtualBox/HardDisks/.
<redheat> ok..
<turtal> oh I thought it would be easier (btw wubi is the windows installer right)
<turtal> ?
<packetfrog_> Anyone know how to get the system tray back on xfce   like the start menu where open windows are shown   if i minimize anything i cant get it back right now.
<packetfrog_>  cfhowlett thanks for the pointer on not being retarded and reinstalling xfce   made it so i could get to window manager settings   couldnt before
<redheat> ok I"m there now..
<Pagos> if I'm going to dd the ubuntu 12.04 install iso onto it, does the format of the partition matter?
<redheat> so should I repeat the two commands now...
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, no worries
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I cleared my window by accident, say again?
<redheat> no problem, I went to the directory as you said, and I got the same error again..
<cfhowlett> turtal, yes "wubi" is the windows installer
<ctmjr> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pagos> if I'm going to dd the ubuntu 12.04 install iso onto it, does the format of the partition matter?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: You may need to [ ln -s ] again.
<packetfrog_> im not using gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: [ ln -s /dev/sda ExternalDiskDeviceLink2 ]
<redheat> so you want me to type that command again alon,e or is there something else you want me to add to ln -s
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: See above.
<peanuter> upon doing anything with apt-get the 'reading packages list' is taking around 20 minutes. Does anyone know how to clear the packages list and rebuild it?
<turtal> while installing do i need to do anything from "edit partition" (Change option)
<Pagos> if I'm going to dd the ubuntu 12.04 install iso onto it, does the format of the partition matter?
<ctmjr> packetfrog: I know thought it would be more helpful than that
<turtal> or let me ask like this, which option do I need to pick in order to install ubuntu without partitioning the drive
<Bsims> peanuter: it's hanging on apt-get update?
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, speaking of the packages they wanted me to install I installed every single linux-headers-generic package out there along with the Virtualbox dme package so nothing was left out
<cfhowlett> turtal, you have to partition to install ubuntu to a hdd.  If you'd rather not, I'd suggest the virtualbox method
<peanuter> reading packages list after using apt anything the last thing it does can take upto 20 minutes
<peanuter> i think i have managed to corrupt it somehow and was looking to rebuild it
<cfhowlett> turtal, you have to partition because linux needs its own partition to live!
<redheat> the last command, it says file exists...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: OK, good. You'll be prompted to auto-remove the ones it doesn't need.
<turtal> okay I got my answer. how come it's possible to do it from windows and not from usb though?
<peanuter> it works just takes 20 mintues to 'read packages list'
<Bsims> peanuter: not sure
<turtal> it doesn't make any sense :)
<redheat> so what do you want me to do?
<peanuter> going to try rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Use this: [ ln -s /dev/sda blah ]
<Bsims> peanuter: try apt-get clean then apt-get update again
<cfhowlett> turtal, the windows installer creates a "fake" windows application called ubuntu.
<darkhelmet46> Seriously, though.  Why is it so GD hard to get Exchange to play with Ubuntu?  Can't someone write a mail program that uses ActiveSync?
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, so the new link was created
<cfhowlett> darkhelmet46, that would be a conversation for the good folk in Redmond ...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Good. Now: [ VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ExternalDisk.vmdk -rawdisk $PWD/blah ]
<Bsims> peanuter: do this "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update"
<lehzeni> Pagos, the iso contains it's own format
<Pagos> so I should be fine with whatever?
<turtal> thanks for your help cfhowlett. have a good day o/
<redheat> before I move on with this, what should I write in place of "filename"..and External Disk..
<peanuter> ok
<darkhelmet46> cfhowlett, I might be ignorant, but it seems like the framework is there.  All mobile devices can sync with Exchange, why can't there be a desktop app that uses the same protocols?
<lehzeni> maybe you should ask one of the others to be sure, I usually just burn discs, I've never done the iso copying to hdd before
<peanuter> upon doing apt-get update, I am presently at 4% "Reading packages list... 4%"
<lehzeni> Pagos, maybe you should ask one of the others to be sure, I usually just burn discs, I've never done the iso copying to hdd before
<cfhowlett> darkhelmet46, there are several tuts online .. even a couple of vids.  I've never done myself as I don't manage an Exchange box ...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: The " -filename " is a switch option.
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, what should I write in place of filename, and external disk, or should I just copy it as is?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Copy it as is.
<redheat> oh ok.., as is then..
<cfhowlett> darkhelmet46, ubuntu + exchange + evolution were the search terms
<Zahid> guys whats the best screen recording software for Ubuntu. something good for youtube videos, good quality, and audio recording too
<Zahid> Thanks :)
<peanuter> we are now upto %11 it might appear a hair faster but still going to take about 10 minutes
<darkhelmet46> cfhowlett, Yeah I am trying to get Evolution to work, but I keep getting an error message on authentication.  The Googling I've done suggests that Evolution's integration with Exchange is mediocre at best.
<lehzeni> Pagos, I think, but am not sure, that you simply dd the iso file to a blank hdd and that's that
<cfhowlett> darkhelmet46, at best.  after the last update, you had to do backflips just to integrate hotmail with evolution ...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: With any luck it should go through with no problems.
<rioko> can any one help me with cloneing a system?
<DarkAceZ> wat
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, same error again...: VBoxManage: error: Cannot open the raw disk '/home/redheat/Library/VirtualBox/HardDisks/blah': VERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<redheat> VBoxManage: error: The raw disk vmdk file was not created
<lehzeni> Pagos, then you config grub to boot that drive, and you can begin your install. But upgrading isn't supported from 6.06, so you will need to do a complete fresh install back to your 40gb internal drive
<peanuter> Bsims: at about 20% now
<DarkAceZ> h JoshDreamland
<DarkAceZ> oh, box2d
<lehzeni> and Pagos was gone anyways
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Go back to the terminal, press the up arrow once, move to the beginning of the command with the left arrow key, and type "sudo" followed by a space, then hit ENTER again.
<darkhelmet46> Woa!  Anybody else in here watching Walking Dead right now?
<lehzeni> Do th walking dead use ubuntu?
<JoshDreamland> hello, DarkAceZ
<cfhowlett> lehzeni, no they use ubuntu satanic edition ... not supported here
<lehzeni> :
<lehzeni> :)
<DarkAceZ> JoshDreamland, in case you were wondering, no, I don't have any way of tracking the channels you're on. I just happened to be staring at the channel when you connected
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Any luck?
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, Congrats baby, ...it is created...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: When all else fails, sudo. :)
<redheat> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11710
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, perhaps my favorite xkcd: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<redheat> take a look at the Marvel...sudo, you know what would have been easier, if we did from a root account, ...
<redheat> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11710
<Adirolfx> I need some help with a webcam.  Ubuntu 12.10 on a Lenovo SL510.  Skype shows gray screen only when I try to do a video chat
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: :) Now, for the next step: Launch VirtualBox, hit the "new" button, and STOP AT THE FIRST SCREEN OF THE "CREATE NEW VIRTUAL DISK WIZARD"!
<Adirolfx> I tried cheese, but had the same results
<redheat> Roger That...
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: We have that in one of the computer labs in the engineering building of my college.
<redheat> VM name and OS Type
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, VM nam and OS type
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Just give 'em something to go by, you're only using the VM once.
<SonikkuAmerica> redhat: OS is Windows 7 (I forgot, 32- or 64-bit?)
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: OS is Windows 7 (I forgot, 32- or 64-bit?)
<redheat> I called it windows 7, figures 8 , 64 Bit
<redheat> I gave it 4 gigs of RAM
<SonikkuAmerica> OK.
<SonikkuAmerica> That's fine.
<redheat> 64 bit or 32 bit won't affect anything
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes it will.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: It makes all the difference in many cases.
<peanuter> reading packages list after using apt anything the last thing it does can take upto 20 minutes. any ideas?
<redheat> ok, start-up disk is checked, new one, or use existing one..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: This is where I said STOP.
<ubuntu518> 我来了
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Click on the radio button "Use existing..."
<SonikkuAmerica> !zh | ubuntu518
<ubottu> ubuntu518: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<redheat> but I don't think in the case of using this as a startup,...anyhow, to-may toes, to-ma-tos
<redheat> roger that
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, this is a good one too, I have his pinned up at work: http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1547b.gif
<baobeiiii> why does marlon brando die in most movies
<redheat> it says empty
<cfhowlett> baobeiiii, completely offtopic in this channel.
<redheat> sorry wait..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: If ExternalDisk.vmdk isn't there, you'll need to browse for it (you know where it is)
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Zenternet... lol
<darkhelmet46> lol
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, now check this one out : http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11711
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Where have I seen that before? We'll need to close VBox for now and run Nautilus one more time.
<redheat> roger that..
<redheat> ok
<redheat> navigate to the .mvk file
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: When you open Nautilus, there should be a little 'eject' button next to the '320 GB Filesystem.' Click it.
<redheat> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: No, we don't need to go to the .vmdk file.
<n0sq> hmm, i'm wondering how ubuntu is doing time sync when ntp isn't installed
<SonikkuAmerica> Now, kill Nautilus.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: ^
<redheat> ok done
<redheat> repeat the virtualbox manager again?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: No. Just start VBox itself back up.
<Guest36117> Are there any anon's on this server
<redheat> ok
<redheat> ok
<bnscv> hello everyone, so, I finally installed Ubuntu 12.10 here, but I'm having problems with the sound... It doesnt work, I just rear some little noise from time to time on the speakers... I already tried disabling automute on alsamixer, any help would be appreciated. thx in advance
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Open up the VM we created...
<redheat> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: What does it say?
<peanuter> http://pastebin.com/qY8JKpsf my issue with apt-get update
<redheat> nothing cause you told me to close it..
<EmLeX> Guest20674: probally they can be anyone you know
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I said start it back up now. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: start VirtualBox that is.
<redheat> Ok I did that..
<redheat> the introductory page, that's it..
<SonikkuAmerica> Double-click the VM in the left task pane...
<SonikkuAmerica> NOT the "new" button
<redheat> Welcome to the virtual box..
<redheat> nothing..
<SonikkuAmerica> Then hit the "new" button.
<redheat> ok
<redheat> done
<SonikkuAmerica> Same stuff as before for the 1st wizrd.
<SonikkuAmerica> *wizard.
<redheat> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> The 2nd wizard, use existing.
<redheat> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> In the 2nd wizard, select ExternalDisk.vmdk
<redheat> ok..same error as before
<Tex_Nick> about 6 months ago i burned a bunch of mp4 videos onto DVD's while booted into win xp ... out of 14 DVD's i can only read 1 disk in quantal ... i verified each disk after i burned them ... any ideas what the problem might be ?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: kill VBox again, go back to the terminal and type this: [ gksudo virtualbox & ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Then STAY IN THE TERMINAL
<redheat> roger that..
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you back in the terminal?
<redheat> yes I did, and the moment I wrote the above command VB popped up..
<SonikkuAmerica> Good. Type [ disown -h virtualbox ] in the terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> (That will detach the process from being dependent on the terminal.)
<thieh> Question:  What factors might make me want to use filesystem other than ext4 as / ?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: After that's done, close your terminal.
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, it says, bash: disown: virtualbox: no such job
<SonikkuAmerica> thieh: If you want it compatible with older versions of distros, MAYBE. I don't see another good reason.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Fine. MINIMIZE the terminal and go back to VirtualBox and repeat the 1st wizard again.
<redheat> ok
<redheat> repeated the 1st wizard..
<SonikkuAmerica> 2nd wizard: Existing, select ExternalDisk.vmdk
<redheat> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> (you'll need to browse to it)
<redheat> ok..looking good, it caught the vmdk, file not a blemish..
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome. Keep going with the wizard.
<redheat> ok
<thieh> SonikkuAmerica, so no good reason to use stuff like XFS, Btrfs and the like with a new install for the time being?
<SonikkuAmerica> When you're done, start the VM by double-clicking on it.
<juniorsa> Hi, I installed 12.10 on a system that had hd resolution, and now moved the hard disk into a system that has 1024x768 max resolution and I can't change the resolution of the login screen, I have edited /etc/default/grub and uncommented the GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 but it doesn't help
<SonikkuAmerica> thieh: Not that I know of, unelss you're doing cross-compat with stuff.
<juniorsa> I also did a grub-update
<peanuter> Reading packages takes far too long. Please check out http://pastebin.com/qY8JKpsf to see my issue with apt-get update
<anonymous_> who here is familiar with DDOS  attacks?
<peanuter> anonymous_: yo.
<anonnn> yo
<redheat> Take a look at this beauty SonikkuAmerica, you beautiful genius...http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11712
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: The 1st Run Wiz pops up. Select your Windows 7 ISO in the boot media screen.
<SonikkuAmerica> Umm, redheat.... I'm a guy. :)
<anonymous_> who ever is familiar with them should pm me
<anonnn> with what?
<anonymous_> DDOS attacks
<anonnn> lol why? are you planning on starting one?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonnn> !ot
<anonnn> ?
<anonymous_> yupp just a small
<redheat> so?!..I still get to hit on the Moderator... especially if we had a long intimate linux time all to ourselves
<anonymous_> one
<cfhowlett> ddos is not supported here.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: The wonders of sudo.
<Tex_Nick> thieh : this might help a bit ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained ... that link has some good external links also
<redheat> yeah..
<anonymous_> cfhowlettt fuck off
<juniorsa> anyone - resolution of login screen? need to change it to 1024x768 please?
<anonymous_> anonnn pm me
<cfhowlett> !ops|anonymous_,
<ubottu> anonymous_,: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<redheat> even the look of the VB under the terminal looks like something that crept out of windows 3.1
<cfhowlett> ddos + profanity >> anonymous_
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Hit "Create" and double-click the VM.
<Roenie> juniorsa, there is a "payload" thing for grub, the gfxmode thing is only for the grub screen itself and stops being in effect once that goes away -i don't know the specifics but try googling grub payload
<fwilson> elky: thanks :)
<redheat> ok
<juniorsa> roenie: thanks - I'll look grub payload ok
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: 1st run wizard: Select your Windows 7 ISO image in the boot media screen (the 2nd one I think)
<anonnn> for the guy wanting the login screen resolution thing check this out - http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<redheat> roger that take a look at this http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=11714
<thieh> Tex_Nick, Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Once you select that, finish the wizard, boot your VM, install Windows, and you have a working version of Windows 7 on your external HDD.
<Tex_Nick> thieh : np ... hope it helps :)
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: I would prob ignore that IP in the future,
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, ya think?
<SonikkuAmerica> I did. :)
<jakey1> what reason would you need to be logged in as root
<cfhowlett> !root|Jakee`_,
<ubottu> Jakee`_,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jakey1> cfhowlett, everything done with sudo is done as root?
<SonikkuAmerica> jakey1: Yep!
<cfhowlett> jakey1, indeed
<jakey1> whats the difference
<jakey1> being logged in as root or using sudo
<Brewmaster619> just to be in the sudoers group
<jakey1> haha
<histo> jakey1: nothing
<Brewmaster619> need, that is
<histo> !sudo | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<peanuter> lol
<peanuter> i love that root quote
<SonikkuAmerica> If redheat shows up looking for me, tell him I'll prob be back tomorrow. XD
<Brewmaster619> It's more secure; only what you type will get done as root, instead of all of your processes
<SonikkuAmerica> Signing off!
<philipn> I'm hopelessly struck - anyone know why app menus*aren't* showing up in the top menu in my newly-installed 11.04? Like, all the app menus are either hidden or inside the app itself. Hovering over the top menu bar doesn't show anything, pressing F10 doesn't make anything appear
<Brewmaster619> philipn - broken graphics, maybe?
<cfhowlett> philipn, 11.04 is end of life.  sorry, no further support on that.  Perhaps you'd like to upgrade??
<philipn> 12.04 I mean
<philipn> Brewmaster619: everything else seems to be working. looks all transparent and nice
<redheat> sorry SonikkuAmerica, I had to restart..a hanging quirk just happened
<Brewmaster619> so you can see the launcher on the left side?  You're using Unity, yes?
<redheat> lol...
<Brewmaster619> "<SonikkuAmerica> If redheat shows up looking for me, tell him I'll prob be back tomorrow. XD"
<redheat> I think you'll be off for a week..Thank you So much my friend truly appreciate it buddy..
<dr_willis> philipn:  see if a newly made user has issues
<philipn> dr_willis: will check now, brb
<Brewmaster619> good idea, dr_willis
<IdleOne> avis-: Can you now send to channel?
<phschwartz_> Hi all. I have a system that has a dense file structure for a big data system off of /var/lib/HPCC. I am seeing while the system is under load if I try to do a chown -R USER:GRP on the dir that it can take 3-4 moin or more to complete. I am doing it to verify that all files and dirs are owned by the correct user/group. I was under the impression that it should be a null op if no change is needed. Is this correct or is there a better
<phschwartz_> way to do it?
<dr_willis> why would you think its a "null op"  use find to look and see if any files need changed. then change them
<jrib> phschwartz_: you could try using "find ! -user blah -exec chmod bleh", but either way (using find or chown) the entire filesystem is going to have to be traversed...
<darkhelmet46> Every once in a while, Ubuntu will totally lock up on me for like 10-15 minutes.
<jakey1> how do i run a command as a different user is it su -l foo?
<phschwartz_> jrib: would that be cleaner then just doing the chown on all to start?
<jrib> phschwartz_: I suppose that depends on whether or not chown is a no-op if no change is needed.  I don't know offhand.  This should be something you only do once.  Are you planning on this being a regular thing?  (why?)
<Adirolfx> Need some help.  Webcam only displays gray screen.  Same in Cheese and Skype
<agu10^> steam is out for linux!!! (:
<philipn> Still happening with a new user account. http://mathburritos.org/menu.jpg
<phschwartz_> jrib: I was planing on it in the start scripts for the software in case an outside source decided to change file permissions. (probably overkill)
<agu10^> I'm trying to enable compiz cube under my ubuntu guest inside virtualbox. But it's not working. not doing anything. Wobbly windows doesn't work either. Any clues?
<jrib> jakey1: you can use su with the "-c" switch
<jrib> phschwartz_: I don't know the details, but you could use ACLs to ensure some default permissions for files created in a certain directory
<cfhowlett> agu10^, virtual gpu may/may not be up to it ...
<ansikt> Is there a way to make the appearance application search my wallpapers directory??
<phschwartz_> jrib: Any chance you know of any examples I could follow?
<cfhowlett> agu10^, but your settings for the VBox should be 2D and 3D enabled
<jakey1> jrib, when I do su -l foo I get just $ not foo@bob?
<jrib> phschwartz_: man setfacl, man getfacl, man mount (you need to add the "acl" mount option).  I don't know of any short tutorials, but the man pages shouldn't be too painful
<jakey1> after i have entered the password
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : yesterday you gave me some insight on your experience with the compiz cube and dual monitor setup ... i decided to give it a shot ... with 4 workspaces, the cube automatically turned into an octagonal prism ... 8 faces (sides) with top & bottom
<jrib> jakey1: yes, and?
<Ubiquity4321> hello all
<jakey1> should it not bee foo@bob not just a $
<jrib> jakey1: that depends entirely on how foo has setup his shell
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : kinda hard to explain what it looks like ... an octagonal prism whirly-ma-gig ? tis kinda cool actually ... just giving a little feedback ... thanks for your thoughts yesterday :)
<Ubiquity4321> i've got my first headless server set up
<jakey1> I see
<phschwartz_> Would doing a find /var/lib/HPCC ! -user USER -exec chown USER:GRP {} \; work?
<Ubiquity4321> but I've accidentally banned myself from sshing into it
<Ubiquity4321> how can I reset this?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: How did you ban yourself?
<phschwartz_> I want to try that before I start trying acl's
<Ubiquity4321> too many invalid passwords
<agu10^> I'm trying to enable compiz cube under my ubuntu guest inside virtualbox. But it's not working. not doing anything. Wobbly windows doesn't work either. Any clues? Both 2D and 3D acceleration on virtualbox are enabled. I have been able to do this in the past. The virtual GPU is fine for this.
<Ubiquity4321> i forgot that I changed it to a $ instead of a %
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Ahh fail2ban?
<dr_willis> you got physical access to the box? Ubiquity4321
<Ubiquity4321> i'm talking from the box
<jrib> phschwartz_: sure but that only checks for ownership.  Maybe you care if a file does not have the right group too
<Ubiquity4321> found an old crt monitor
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Are you using fail2ban?
<Ubiquity4321> i am not
<Ubiquity4321> that I know of
<dr_willis> what are yu using then
<Ubiquity4321> just vanilla openssh
<Ubiquity4321> i guess
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Well using the wrong password will not ban you by default
<phschwartz_> jrib: I think ownership would be fine as it is setting it to the service user that the software runs as
<Ubiquity4321> then i guess ive got to figure out why I suddenly can't ssh into the box...
<histo> Ubiquity4321: check with netstat if it's still listening.
<histo> Ubiquity4321: also try and ssh username@localhost since you are on the box now.
<Ubiquity4321> histo: how do I do that?
<Ubiquity4321> babby's first server, sorry
<histo> Ubiquity4321: netstat -tan
<Ubiquity4321> histo: it's listening to all and established to one
<zteam> Hi guys!
<Ubiquity4321> hi!
<histo> Ubiquity4321: do you see a service listening on port :22
<Brewmaster619> hi
<Ubiquity4321> histo: i've changed it to listen to port 2225
<Ubiquity4321> and it's listening on that
<zteam> Is there any way to speed up a VM with Virtualbox?
<Ubiquity4321> i'm using PuTTY on windows
<agu10^> I'm trying to enable compiz cube under my ubuntu guest inside virtualbox. But it's not working. not doing anything. Wobbly windows doesn't work either. Any clues? Both 2D and 3D acceleration on virtualbox are enabled. I have been able to do this in the past. The virtual GPU is fine for this.
<Ubiquity4321> zteam: more ram
<zteam> I think it runs way too sloow
<ansikt> Symlinking my ~/Pictures/Wallpapers to /usr/share/backgrounds didn't add them to the default directory.  Is there another method or plugin to do this?  I want it to function like the Nitrogen program, if anyone's familiar with that.
<histo> Ubiquity4321: So you can log into the box locally?
<zteam> Ubiquity4321, it has 1 GB RAM for the VM only of course
<Ubiquity4321> I am able to access files via samba
<Ubiquity4321> histo: but not able to ssh into it
<Ubiquity4321> i dont know if that answered your question
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Can you logg into to it locally?  You said you plugged a monitor into it right?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: I am talking from the box right now
<histo> Ubiquity4321: okay open a terminal and ssh username@localhost
<Brewmaster619> ansikt, why not use Nitrogen?
<jakey1> jrib, what am is saying with su -c ‘foo -l example.txt’?
<lazer>  /nick lasers
<ansikt> Brewmaster619:  Good question.  Perhaps I'll try that.  When I used Nitrogen with KDE, I found that it worked, but didn't work entirely the same as the native app...I'll try it and report back, but I'll like to get native working if possible
<jakey1> what am is saying with "su -c ‘foo -l example.txt’"?
<agu10^> I'm trying to enable compiz cube under my ubuntu guest inside virtualbox. But it's not working. not doing anything. Wobbly windows doesn't work either. Any clues? Both 2D and 3D acceleration on virtualbox are enabled. I have been able to do this in the past. The virtual GPU is fine for this.
<Ubiquity4321> histo: what is "localhost" supposed to be substituted with?
<histo> ubuntulog: nothing type it as localhost
<Ubiquity4321> ok
<Brewmaster619> ansikt, Actually, I'd kind of like to do something similar myself, just haven't gotten around to messing with it
<Ubiquity4321> histo: localhost  port 22 connection refused
<histo> Ubiquity4321: ssh username@localhost:2225
<Brewmaster619> he changed the port to 2225
<zteam> Aarggh.....
<Ubiquity4321> histo: name or service not known
<Ubiquity4321> wtf?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: ssh username@localhost -p 2225
<histo> sorry
<zteam> Trying out Ubuntu 13.04 daliy in Testdrive it doesn't even start the application I click on at all
<zteam> any suggestions?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: am able to log in
<histo> !raring | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Ubiquity4321> how do i close this ssh session?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Okay try and login from putty now.
<histo> Ubiquity4321: ctrl+d or type exit
<zteam> histo, okey, thanks
<Ubiquity4321> histo: server unexpectedly closed network connection
<histo> Ubiquity4321: if you try from putty?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: yes
<Brewmaster619> of course there's nobody on #ubuntu+1
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Are you using the port 2225 in putty?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: yes
<Ubiquity4321> histo: correct local ip as well
<histo> Ubiquity4321: on the windows machine make sure you can ping the ip
<Ubiquity4321> histo: sent 4 received 4
<histo> Ubiquity4321: on the server sudo tail /var/log/auth.log
<Ubiquity4321> histo: using cygwin (dont know if that makes a diff)
<marcanuy> when using diff, how to ignore files that differs in just one line of the form "2012" instead of "2013" ?
<BobLfoot> I am running 12.04.01 LTS - i386 fully updated as an Oracle VirtualBox Guest on a Windows 7 host.  TF2 was installed from Steam and is also current.  Problem in instead of game video I get a black screen.  What would be a logical next step to troubleshoot?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: i'm on cli and not used to it 100% yet. how can i copy and paste the output?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: you could install pastebinit
<histo> Ubiquity4321: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo tail /var/log/auth.log | pastebinit
<ansikt> Ubiquity4321: Copy it like normal, then "middle click" in the terminal
<agu10^> I'm trying to enable compiz cube under my ubuntu guest inside virtualbox. But it's not working. not doing anything. Wobbly windows doesn't work either. Any clues? Both 2D and 3D acceleration on virtualbox are enabled. I have been able to do this in the past. The virtual GPU is fine for this.
<baobeiiii> what i type to install a .repo
<baobeiiii> on command line
<Ubiquity4321> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675525/
<cfhowlett> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ubiquity4321> histo: it refused the connection from 192.168.1.102 (windows laptop via PuTTY)
<histo> Ubiquity4321: does it say why?
<Ubiquity4321> you are seeing what I see
<Ubiquity4321> i have no clue
<Ubiquity4321> is there a log I can view?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: yeah sudo tail -n 20 /var/log/auth.log | pastebinit
<histo> There maybe more info further up
<julian-delphiki> agu10^, have you installed vbox guest additions?
<agu10^> julian-delphiki, yes i have
<Ubiquity4321> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675536
<Ubiquity4321> histo: there on line 9 is the only thing i see
<Ubiquity4321> histo: i can clear the log in my router and reconnect. maybe i'll get a different local ip?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: that worked actually
<histo> Ubiquity4321: in your sshd_config what do you have listen address as?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: so how can I unban 192.168.1.102
<histo> Ubiquity4321: What worked?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: sudo fail2ban-client status
<Ubiquity4321> histo: command not found
<Ubiquity4321> histo: deleted my laptops entry in the routers dhcp client table
<Ubiquity4321> and it was given a new local addy .1.104
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Not sure why it was denying connections. ssh by itself doesn't ban people for wrong password attempts. YOu must have installed some other package if that is the case
<Ubiquity4321> hmmm
<Ubiquity4321> histo: sshd_config command not found
<Ubiquity4321> huh
<dr_willis> ls -l  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<histo> Ubiquity4321: try sudo iptables --list
<dr_willis> sshd_config is Not a command.. its a config  file
<histo> Ubiquity4321: actually sudo iptables --list | pastebinit
<Ubiquity4321> dr_willis: thank you dr
<Ubiquity4321> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675554
<alcuadrado> where can I find out which version/versions of GTK come installed in (x)ubuntu 12.04?
<computerex> synaptic?
<alcuadrado> I don't have ubuntu ATM
<histo> Ubiquity4321: sudo pastebinit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dr_willis> theres the ubuntu package sites
<alcuadrado> yep, I'm browsing it
<alcuadrado> but afaik it doesn't tell you which come installed
<Ubiquity4321> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675559
<histo> Ubiquity4321: I don't see anythign that would have been blocking that other box
<Ubiquity4321> alcuadrado: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=list+versions+of+gtk
<Ubiquity4321> histo: is there any other way I can determine how it's blocking that ip?
<Ubiquity4321> it's just 192.168.1.102 that it's blocking i think...
<alcuadrado> Ubiquity4321, WTF man? lol
<alcuadrado> I made a clear and reasonable question
<alcuadrado> of course I googled about it first
<Ubiquity4321> alcuadrado: dont listen to me, i'm a noob
<Ubiquity4321> alcuadrado: sorry, dont know what came over me
<alcuadrado> haha, ok, never mind
<ansikt> Ubiquity4321: Are there any firewalls installed?  Could you have accidentally forgotten to turn on sshd?
<histo> !info gtk precise | alucard_
<ubottu> alucard_: Package gtk does not exist in precise
<Ubiquity4321> ansikt: i dont believe there are any firewalls installed
<Ubiquity4321> ansikt: it's just vanilla 12.04 server with samba and ssh_server
<ansikt> Ubiquity4321:  Yes, but did you start sshd?
<histo> alucard_: I see gtk2 and gtk3 libs
<Ubiquity4321> ansikt: well, see I dont know
<Ubiquity4321> ansikt: i'm not sure how to even attempt that
<histo> Ubiquity4321: I think it may have been a typo
<Ubiquity4321> histo: howso?
<ansikt> Ubiquity4321: "$ sudo service ssh status" or something of the like.
<ansikt> Or more reliably "ps aux | grep ssh"
<histo> Ubiquity4321: Because I don't see anything that would be blocking it.
<waspinator> hi, I'
<ansikt> That last one should return something along the lines of sshd, if it's running.
<Ubiquity4321> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675578
<Ubiquity4321> err
<waspinator> I'm trying to install something using an install script, but it only runs if I run it without sudo. otherwise it says command not found. what could be the issue?
<Ubiquity4321> ansikit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675578
<Ubiquity4321> crap
<ansikt> Ubiquity4321:  Or you could check if anything's listening on port 22 at all.  Try "ss -lp"
<ansikt> waspinator:  What is the exact command you are trying to run?
<Ubiquity4321> ansikt: it's port 2225, but lemmie check
<waspinator> ansikt ./install
<waspinator> that works
<waspinator> sudo ./install doesn't
<Ubiquity4321> ansikt: it's listening on 2225
<Tex_Nick> Ubiquity4321:  i haven't been following your wentire thread ... looks like 192.168.1.102 is blocked, as you say ? ... have you tried a packet sniffer such as wireshark ?
<Ubiquity4321> Tex_Nick: i have not
<ansikt> try pwd ./install to get its full path, then run sudo using the full path
<silverone> Hello !
<PadNet_201> hi
<silverone> could anyone tell me where i can edit the grub.cfg
<Tex_Nick> Ubiquity4321:  that's what packet sniffers are really good for
<waspinator> ansikt: command not found
<Ubiquity4321> histo, ansikt, Tex_Nick: is there an ip table or some sort of host denying file that I'm not aware of?
<vedic> Hey friends, I want to remove (purge) popularity contest from my Ubuntu Lucid 64bit. Is there any harm in removing it via apt? I don't want cron job running this and if it is disabled, why should I keep it. So how to purge it?
<Tex_Nick> the hosts file ?
<vedic> I have simulated purging popularity contest and I see it also remove ubuntu-standard
<Ubiquity4321> Tex_Nick: where is the default location of the hosts file?
<silverone> Hello! Could anyone tell me how to edit grub files?
<vedic> Ubiquity4321: /etc/hosts
<Ubiquity4321> vedic: thanks
<zykotick9> vedic: first verify it's not a requirement of something else with "apt-cache rdepends popularity-contest"... you already found it ;)
<Ubiquity4321> Tex_Nick: nothing in the hosts file about it...
<vedic> zykotick9: I depends on Ubuntu Standard and debian goodies
<Ubiquity4321> aha! found it
<Ubiquity4321> /etc/hosts.deny has 192.168.1.102 listed for some odd reason
<Ubiquity4321> curses i've forgotten how to use vim again...
<vedic> zykotick9: It depends on Ubuntu Standard and debian goodies
<zykotick9> vedic: i'd leave it if i where you.  good luck.
<vedic> zykotick9: letting know the reasons would be much better
<Tex_Nick> Ubiquity4321:  sorry had to run off ... /etc/hosts is used to block ip's, url's
<Ubiquity4321> Tex_Nick: found it man
<Ubiquity4321> Tex_Nick: /etc/hosts.deny had that specific local ip blocked
<Tex_Nick> ah ok just scrolled up
<Ubiquity4321> though I have no clue how it did it
<zykotick9> vedic: there must be some way to disable it without removing it.  i haven't found it yet...
<Ubiquity4321> i dont have fail2ban
<kunji> !grub2 | silverone
<ubottu> silverone: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Tex_Nick> so you found it then ?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: your help has been indispensible
 * zykotick9 thinks fail2ban is really cool for ssh servers
<kunji> silverone: It's all well documented at those 2 links
<Ubiquity4321> i should probably install fail2ban then...
<Ubiquity4321> it's probably easier than all this running around nonsense
<silverone> ubottu: i'm screwing around grub2 at mac os x. i managed to install it without using the mac version, which would not give me EFI
<ubottu> silverone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wrektjet> how do you kill by process id again?
<Ubiquity4321> ansikt: your help is appreciated. very much so
<Ubiquity4321> Tex_Nick: thank you very very much
<silverone> kunji: i'm screwing around grub2 at mac os x. i managed to install it without using the mac version, which would not give me EFI
<vedic> zykotick9: As I said earlier, if you are going to disable it, why not remove it?
<silverone> kunji: sorry on an apple mbp 8,2
<Ubiquity4321> sudo aptitude install fail2ban
<Tex_Nick> Ubiquity4321:  np hope that pointed ya in a good direction;)
<Ubiquity4321> oooops
<silverone> kunji: thank you
<kunji> silverone: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, if you're not running Ubuntu you should probably look for future help elsewhere, I think Grub2 has it's own channel (most likely, I haven't actually checked).
<zykotick9> vedic: cause some low level stuff requires it.  it's possible, but a pain.  good luck.
<silverone> kunji: i am running ubuntu on my macbook pro, it is not virtualized in parallels. sorry, i'm kind of a irc virgin.
<vedic> zykotick9: That is what I wanted to know what is that low level stuff? Doesn't seem any good reason why to keep it
<silverone> kunji: currently it's very hard to get hybrid graphics on this thing, it requires you to compile the kernel so ... poor me :(
<zykotick9> vedic: idk, it's all up to you.  but when you try and remove it doesn't it want to remove a bunch of your system?  if it's only a couple of nothing packages - go for it.  i don't see the point myself.
<kunji> silverone: Yeah, I know what you mean, just keep it in mind for the future, I just checked, you should be able to get further help with grub2 in #grub  Do you know how to switch channels?
<chaitanya> when is the mobile update is coming out?
<silverone> kunji: not really, i'm using smuxi and pretty much just landed here
<histo> !phone | chaitanya
<ubottu> chaitanya: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<chaitanya> ahh ok ..
<Ubiquity4321> i've set up fail2ban
<twoflowers> is there a command line or possibly a wget command that can be used to see if the version of an lts has been updated?
<kunji> silverone: Ah, sorry, lost track of the conversation for a sec.  You can join another channel like this: "/join channelname"
<Ubiquity4321> again, thank you so much
<Ubiquity4321> this has been a thorn in my side for a week now
<Ubiquity4321> goodnight
<silverone> kunji: alright thank you :)
<kunji> silverone: Also here's some documentation smuxi referenced: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<kunji> silverone: no problem ^_^
<silverone> kunhi: thank you i will switch shortly :)
<silverone> kunji: thank you i will switch shortly :)
<histo> silverone: /join #chanelname
<vedic> How to update security only patches via apt-get?
<histo> silverone: cat /etc/issue
<vedic> Or how to stop linux kernel/headers getting update when update via apt-get
<silverone> histo: hey are you asking me to run that? returned: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<Abhijit> vedic, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=only+security+update
<histo> silverone: Oh I thought you wanted the version of your currently installed sysstem
<silverone> histo: that was definitively not me my friend :)
<Juest> Hello, when i enabled the propiertary driver kms got disabled, help?
<Juest> and i think the splash no longer works
<histo> silverone: nvm Got confused there. /join #channelname   will join a different irc channel substitute for the name of the channel you want to join.
<Juest> Help me?
<histo> vedic: are you doing safe-upgrade  ?
<silverone> histo: thank you :)
<myersg> ok, how do I properly install a old kernel, I need to install the kernel that came with ubuntu 11.10, on ubuntu 12.10
<vedic> histo: I believe safe upgrade will also do kernel header upgrade
<vedic> so no
<Juest> myersg: Why?
<myersg> my sound isn't working..
<Juest> lol
<myersg> and yes, it worked then, I found out its the kernel
<histo> vedic: Is there a reason you don't want to upgrade the kernel?
<vedic> histo: many
<Juest> can someone help me?
<histo> !downgrade > myersg
<ubottu> myersg, please see my private message
<vedic> histo: few package are compiled with current linux headers
<histo> !patience | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vedic> that would break if I upgrade kenel headers
<histo> vedic: It will break if you upgrade the kernel.
<myersg> so should, I just go back to use 11.10?
<myersg> but the problem being, its not supported in another 2 months
<Juest> when i activated propieraty driver in 12.10 kms broke and i think splash doesn't work anymore, help me please?
<histo> vedic: You can either rebuild the packages each kernel upgrade or pin the current running kernel
<Juest> btw, old kernels are kept on upgrade
<Juest> well
<histo> !pin | vedic
<ubottu> vedic: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<histo> myersg: You should probably try and see if a bug has been filed for your soundcard and see if a fix is released
<histo> !bug | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<myersg> old kernels are kept if I upgrade? so if i install 11.10, and upgrade to 12.10 will the kernel stay?
<vedic> histo: then manually clean new kernel header? Else will keep occupying space
<krazykov> hi
<Juest> Where's my answer?
<histo> vedic: It's not the kernel header that's the issue. IT's the kernel
<vedic> histo: 1) Its both 2) pinning is not advised as I read the link you sent. I may break other things
<holstein> Juest: did you have a volunteer helping you? maybe just state your question again for one of the volunteers to pick up.. and try exercising as much patience as possible.. thanks
<Juest> oh well
<Juest> no one seem to care
<liupeng> hi
<Ubiquity4321> hello again
<Ubiquity4321> have another question
<histo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> liupeng, nihao
<Ubiquity4321> running 12.04 server as a headless file server
<Ubiquity4321> it has a 320gb ntfs formatted drive on it
<Juest> i have activated propetary graphics driver and kms broke and i think splsh stopped working, how i fix this without going to radeon? im on acer aspire one 722 with amd radeon hd 6250 gpu on 12.10, ah, and i think compiz is failing
<holstein> Juest: kms?
<holstein> you think?
<Juest> Yea, that automatic resolution
<Ubiquity4321> leftover from a broken external hdd i had at one point
<holstein> what is splsh? and is it working or not?
<Juest> Kernel ModeSet
<Juest> the ubuntu thing with the bar
<Ubiquity4321> am I able to defragment this hdd at all
<rkhshm> i have written a program with aio_read and aio_write is there any way i can test that using IOMETER?
<holstein> Juest: thing? feel free and use screenshots to help the volunteers understand you
<rkhshm> i'm really new to this so any help would be deeply helpful
<Juest> (oh god, this going to be hard)
<holstein> Juest: just remove the driver if its givving you issues
<Juest> uhh, remember that when you boot ubuntu it automatically changes resolutions and appears ubuntu logo?
<holstein> Juest: i dont understand what you are asking anyone to "remember"
<Juest> holstein: Im trying to keep the propetary driver because it haves better perfomance, i only want to fix the problems with it
<Juest> uhhhhhhh
<Juest> holstein: are you newbie or what?
<holstein> Juest: i would say, it is not, if it is breaking things.. "better" might be the other driver.. the open one
<Juest> you seem to never used ubuntu
<kunji> Juest: Shouldn't you check what's in your logs (if anything) before speculating?
<cfhowlett> Juest, you mean the ubuntu "splash" display.  and ease up on the attitude please.  We're all volunteers here.
<holstein> Juest: enjoy!.. try and wait patiently for another volunteer :)
<Juest> cfhowlett: yea
<MK`> I have a .deb file that I wanted to install, but it has dependencies that conflict with other essential packages on my system. Is it possible to extract the .deb and just run the program as a binary?
<Ubiquity4321> histo: sorry
<rkhshm> any ideas guys?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: for?
<holstein> MK`: might be.. is there no ppa for it?
<cfhowlett> MK`, possible: yes.  adviseable?  ....
<MK`> No PPA no :P
<histo> Ubiquity4321: there are ntfs tools to try and defrag your drive might be possible with those.
<holstein> :/
<Arandur> Is this the appropriate place to ask for support? Or is this simply a conversation channel?
<cfhowlett> rkhshm, pretty esoteric request.  Sorry,
<histo> Ubiquity4321: I would switch it to a ext4 partition though and not worry about it.
<cfhowlett> Arandur, yes this is support - askk
<Juest> how i access software sources? "shell" is "broken"'
<kunji> MK`: If you don't have the dependencies I don't think it would work even if you extracted it though.. unless they've taken some liberty with what a dependency is
<rkhshm> cfhowlett: can you let me know which would be an appropriate channel at least
<holstein> rkhshm: i might go to the language you are using.. the support channel for that language
<rkhshm> ok thanks
<holstein> Juest: i use the command line, or synaptic to see/edit sources
<Arandur> Just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on a Dell laptop, dual-booting with Windows 7. Ubuntu cannot detect any wireless networks. How can I fix this issue?
<MK`> kunji: I'm on 64-bit Ubuntu. It's a 32-bit program that depends on 32-bit xdg-utils, so when I installed it earlier it threw an error saying my software index was broken and asked if I wanted to uninstall half my programs, including ubuntu-desktop. I said no, and uninstalled the initial package. But I still want to find a way to use it
<holstein> Arandur: i would try and wire it up, and see if you are offered any extra drivers...
<Ubiquity4321> I am running 12.04 server. It has a NTFS formatted drive on it, but it isn't the main drive. Is there a way I can defragment the drive either remotely from windows or directly on linux?
<histo> MK`: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<MK`> 11.04
<kunji> MK`: Hmm, are you using apt-get?  You should be if you're doing multi-arch stuff.
<holstein> Ubiquity4321: not that i would trust, or am aware of.. i would want to defrag natively
<MK`> I am
<cfhowlett> MK`, 11.04 is end of life , you know ...
<MK`> I know
<Arandur> I'm wired up now, and nothing's obviously popped up at me. Is there some way to manually initiate a driver search? I should note that, upon initial installation, it detected the wireless networks fine; it was only after the initial restart that it was no longer able to.
<cfhowlett> Arandur, settings > check additional drivers
<Juest> well
<kunji> MK`: Hmm, well, that may be the way to go, though grabbing the source seems perhaps simpler
<MK`> A friend told me it's because if you install 32-bit xdg-utils, it will force everything else that uses xdg-tils to use 32-bit
<Juest> how i can get native res on console?
<histo> Ubiquity4321: No I guess you cant defrag ntfs in linux
<Arandur> cfhowlett, by 'settings' do you mean 'System Settings'?
<MK`> which is of course not feasible for me
<cfhowlett> Arandur, correct
<Juest> how i can debug the problems with propetary driver?
<holstein> !tty | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<cfhowlett> Juest, go to support from the package maintainer
<holstein> Juest: you mean, tty resolution?
<Juest> yea, but it should be autodetected
<kunji> MK`: Ah, that's too bad, wish I could help more, but I don't remember much about deb packing
<Arandur> cfhowlett, I do not see an option by that name. The closest I see is "Network".
<MK`> alright
<histo> MK`: You need to upgrade
<MK`> Pretty sure it's a fail dependency. And I am aware, I am just unable to right now
<histo> !eol | MK`
<ubottu> MK`: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holstein> Juest: i usually just file bugs, and move on.. hte proprietary drivers and just that.. propietary.. not many folks can or will be able to do anything about the issues you have
<Ubiquity4321> I guess I'll have to find a different way then
<Ubiquity4321> thank you!
<cfhowlett> Arandur, nope.  look around.  you want to check for "additional drivers"
<Juest> can i get "fixed" driver from amd by installing catalyst?
<cfhowlett> settings/system somewhere
<histo> !sound > myersg
<ubottu> myersg, please see my private message
<histo> MK`: Also what package are you trying to install by the way?
<Arandur> cfhowlett, there are 24 icons in the System Settings window, divided into three sections: Personal, Hardware, and System. None of these icons say anything about drivers. Am I in the wrong place?
<histo> !ati > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<holstein> Juest: you can try.. amd maintains that.. not sure if it supports your hardware or not.. but it wont hurt to try it
<MK`> histo: it's an emulator called Gens/GS
<twoflowers> is there a quick and dirty way to find what version is currently the latest LTS from a remote site?
<Juest> i can't open links right now
<holstein> twoflowers: 12.04
<Juest> on irssi dOH
<kunji> Arandur: Go to Software Sources
<cfhowlett> Arandur, I have a different setup as I'm on xubuntu.  ask in the channel
<cfhowlett> twoflowers, 12.04.2
<twoflowers> holstein, cfhowlett, thanks, that I know, but I am looking to script it
<Arandur> kunji, got it, and found the "Additional Drivers" tab, thanks.
<Arandur> cfhowlett, thanks for the help.
<kunji> Arrandur: Yep, no problem ^_^
<holstein> twoflowers: 10.04, then 12.04.. 14.04, hopefully
<holstein> twoflowers: AFAIK, that could be changed.. anytime...
<cfhowlett> Arandur, best of luck.  FWIW, I suspect you have a broadcom wifi card which sometimes requires post-installation configuration to activate
<kunji> holstein: I suppose they could change it for 14.04, but there hasn't been any indication of that as far as I know.
<holstein> twoflowers: its typically every 2 years... 12.04.. april (04) of 2012 (12) .. and so on.. but it could change
<Arandur> cfhowlett, that is correct. "Broadcom Corporation: BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller". How can I configure this?
<Juest> How i make root appear available to login on lightdm?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|Arandur,
<ubottu> Arandur,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> kunji: im just saying, in the interest of a script, its not "in stone"
<cfhowlett> !root|Juest,
<ubottu> Juest,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<twoflowers> holstein, that i know, i am looking for more of the 12.04.x release number
<kunji> holstein: Right
<Arandur> ubottu, Thank you.
<twoflowers> the .x is what I am worried about
<holstein> twoflowers: those come in order too.. unless they dont
<Arandur> Oh, hey, that's a bot. Derp.
<Arandur> cfhowlett, thank you.
<Juest> cfhowlett: lol, i got over it
<cfhowlett> Arandur, no worries
<holstein> twoflowers: on some level, they are version #'s that could change.. though they likely wont
<Tex_Nick> Ubiquity4321 : i've done that with both remote desktop and VNC
<MK`> Oh I'm sorry did I say 11.04? I'm on 11.10. It's not EOL until April right?
<kunji> twoflowers: Oh, those are minor releases... hmm, just updating would bring you to the newest.  I'm not exactly sure if it is even tracked which of those you're on.
<MK`> I was on 11.04 for a while, I keep thinking I'm still on that
<Juest> Why gnome-shell doesn't load properly logging from lightdm?
<Juest> hmmm, why screens keeps black til system is done?
<Juest> and now gnome-shell crashed
<twoflowers> kunji, holstein I am looking for a way to dynamically pull down the latest release, the problem I see is that the minor releases get bumped and then the script breaks
<Juest> Help!?
<holstein> Juest: just from lightdm? it loads eventually? how is it broken? have you tried as another user?
<twoflowers> and this is for server edition too
<Juest> lol
<kunji> twoflowers: Ah, hmm, maybe just match with a regular expression?
<Juest> ummmm
<Juest> nevermind
<Juest> it was screen black on loading
<twoflowers> kunji, not a bad thought
<Juest> and then send report appeared
<histo> !enter | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Juest> and then gksu hides the bar
<holstein> Juest: the bar?
<twoflowers> kunji, actually i am going to run with that. thanks
<Juest> i think my ubuntu is very bad ibstalled
<Juest> original packages in the os are cd ones
<Juest> had upgraded
<Juest> and added
<histo> !enter > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<Juest> wtf
<holstein> Juest: if you would, try and type more before hitting the enter key.. as the PM and the message above requests.. thanks
<histo> Juest: remove the cdrom from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Juest> oh well, cdrom is not there, lol oh
<histo> Juest: deb-cd  or something like that.
<histo> Juest: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Juest> cdrom is not there
<Juest> and when i do apt-update it says i should use apt-cdrom,
<Juest> im on 12.10
<Juest> histo: ^
<histo> Juest: can you sudo apt-get install pastebinit and run the command above so we can take a look at your sources.list
<Juest> it's default
<Juest> checked myself
<cfhowlett> Juest, you have your software sources set to look on the cdrom.   clear that out and it'll look elsewhere
<Juest> that's done already, nevermind, doh
<Juest> it's not even listed on software sources
<histo> Juest: then look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ubuntuw1204> should i use ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04?
<Juest> oh well, this system is already configured to use internet not cd
<Juest> ubuntuw1204: 12.04 as your nick says
<histo> ubuntuw1204: What are you doing with it?
<histo> Juest: Can you pastebin the error/message you are getting
<Juest> NO errors, and sources.list.d doesn't exist
<_Dude_> has anyone managed to get steam to install on ubuntu 12.04.2 without it trying to remove a bunch of stuff? looks like it tries to downgrade the xorg server to the version that comes with 12.04.1
<_Dude_> seems like multiarch is broken
<histo> Juest: sources.list.d  is a directory. Inside of it you will find other sources files
<Juest> oh wait
<ubuntuw1204> histo: i want to stay updated
<Juest> it's an empty folder
<histo> ubuntuw1204: What are you going to be using the computer for?
<Juest> ubuntuw1204: get 12.10 :P
<ubuntuw1204> histo: i use it for basic everyday work ,internet, gimp, inkscape, office, etc
<histo> ubuntuw1204: 12.04 is lts 12.10 is just a regular release
<histo> !lts | ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<_Dude_> that needs to be updated
<_Dude_> it's now 5 years desktop and server
<histo> _Dude_: it says that.
<histo> if you read passed the exception line
<_Dude_> oh duh
<_Dude_> sorry i didn't read the whole thing lol
<ubuntuw1204> histo: what is the genral practice to upgrade every 6 months
<ubuntuw1204> histo: how can i quickstart libreoffice
<Juest> im using gnome-shell and no menus appear
<Juest> is that a bug?
<Juest> or i have to uninstall unity?
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuw1204:  12.10 won't give you more for what you want to do ... 12.04 provides long term support
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, why upgrade every 6 months?
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, unless you actually NEED the bleeding edge, install LTS, maintain it and install the next LTS in 2 years ... or keep it for it's lifetime of 36 - 60 months
<jakey1> do people prefer to run ubuntu with a virtual machine of windows or the other way round?
<cfhowlett> jakey1, no polls please.
<cfhowlett> jakey1, but if you have an actual "how do I ...?"
<jakey1> is it better to run ubuntu with a virtual machine of windows or the other way round?
<histo> ubuntuw1204: You get security fixes and updates along they way. When a new release comes out you will get asked if you want to upgrade to that release. Upgradign from LTS to LTS is supported. But ugpraded from 12.10 to the next LTS is not. You have to upgrade eache version along the way if you are running just a regular release
<jakey1> is it better to run ubuntu with a virtual machine on windows or the other way round?
<histo> jakey1: I don't use windows that's my prefered method
<jakey1> haha
<histo> jakey1: Why do you need windows?
<kunji> cfhowlett: I wouldn't exactly call the 6 month releases bleeding edge (maybe from a server perspective, but not for everyday desktop).
<jakey1> for a number of programs you cant get on linux
<jakey1> or crash when you use wine
<Arandur> cfhowlett, thank you for all your help. My issue is fully resolved.
<cfhowlett> kunji, OK
<cfhowlett> Arandur, congrats.  go forward, be safe, have fun
<Arandur> Woo!
<histo> jakey1: What sort of programs?
<histo> jakey1: there are many free open source alternatives i'm sure.
<cfhowlett> !alternatives|jakey1,
<ubottu> jakey1,: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Tex_Nick> jakey1:  which os do you use the most ... if MS, then box ubuntu ... if ubuntu, then bow MS
<Juest> jakey1: dual boot it
<Tex_Nick> bow = box
<cfhowlett> jakey1, ooops, ignore that factoid.  but there ARE dozens of free alternatives
<MK`> cfhowlett: I dunno if you saw earlier, but I misspoke, i am on 11.10
<sloofus> Evening folks.
<cfhowlett> MK`, good.  you've got some left in that.
<MK`> yeah
<jakey1> gimp =! photshop
<_Dude_> so how do you resolve 32bit dependences on 64bit ubuntu 12.04.2?  seems to be broken.. all attempts to install 32bit libs results in it trying to remove the new xorg packages from quantal included with 12.04.2 a long with a bunch of other stuff
<_Dude_> i keep reading about multiarch but it seems to be broken
<_Dude_> if i try installing package:i386, i get the same thing
<histo> jakey1: run ps in wine if not suffer with your windows crutch and dualboot
<antonio_> this is pissing me off
<MK`> I had the same issue just earlier _Dude_. It asked me to uninstall ubuntu. I said no and just left it hehind
<MK`> behind*
<antonio_> now my damn usb headset wont work
<sloofus> i broke my partition table. i do not know how to fix this
<antonio_> I have a VERY important audio interview to do right now and the headset wont take any input!!!
<Juest> Why ubuntu is so complex and problematic?
<histo> _Dude_: There is no steam 64bit at the moment. You may want to ask if anyone has had success with installing steam on 64bit ubuntu or try askubuntu.com or search the forums if no one hasn't
<Juest> Fedora works better than this
<Juest> GRR
<histo> Juest: please explain. I have no issues
<kunji> jakey1: Sure it's not equal, I prefer gimp for many things, but some things only photoshop does.  I'm not so sure photoshop plays nice in wine.  Even in a virtual machine, well you can't dedicate full resources to it, I think dualboot is the way to go for that.
<Tex_Nick> !details | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> Juest, it's not, it just requires more hands from the user than "idiot proof" osx and windows
<Juest> Im an experienced user
<antonio_> tex_nick: here are the details...my usb mic isn't taking any input..running 12.10
<Juest> btw, fedora works better
<cfhowlett> Juest, then perhaps you should use fedora
<_Dude_> histo: i know there's no 64bit, but that was never a problem before with any 32bit program i wanted to install.. i just install the 32bit libs
<_Dude_> in older distros
<cfhowlett> Juest, afterall, freedom means free to use ubuntu or not.
<ubuntuw1204> ok thanks a lot, i will stick to lts
<histo> _Dude_: let me try and install steam and see what you are talking about
<kunji> Juest: That's a matter of opinion.. which I would strongly disagree with... Fedora...
<Juest> i need help with the os,
<_Dude_> histo: i've been reading up on this all day - forums, did google searches, looked through the steam forums on the linux group
<_Dude_> a lot of people are having this problem
<sloofus> hey guys im running ubuntu off a live disk right now. I want to dual boot with windows. When I open gparted to partition my drive, gparted goes out of whack about this possibly being a damaged GPT table. Like no linux application will get near this drive. Any discussion on the topic is much appreciated.
<_Dude_> it's a known problem
<Juest> system was installed with original cdrom packages, and i updated then
<_Dude_> wish i read about it earlier before i installed 12.04.2 - i would've stuck with 12.04.1
<fh> hey guys. is there a way that i can lock a window? i want it to be non resizable, non removable.. any ideas?
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  has it ever worked ?
<histo> _Dude_: Then sounds like a problem with steam
<histo> shocker
<antonio_> yes..
<MK`> tldr; steam was designed for 12.04.1 and then they released 12.04.2 shortly after and steam is half-broken; it's a steam issue
<antonio_> it worked yesterday
<cfhowlett> sloofus, i had to kill the gpt on my previous hackintosh'd dell.  after that, no problem
<antonio_> I didn't install anything or change anything..this is such bullshit
<_Dude_> histo: not really.  i tried installing other 32bit packages and i'm having the same problem
<lotuspsychje> any package to protect from java exploits?
<_Dude_> any 32bit package i try to install using package:i386 or if i do apt-get install ia-lib32, results in it trying to remove a bunch of packages
<MK`> lotuspsychje: I don't know any packages specifically designed to remove java for you, no
<_Dude_> including the new quantal xorg packages that were backported
<poz> hi guys, i am trying to install cinnamon on my computer
<sloofus> well the plot thickens. I had already had ubuntu set up for dual boot in the past. i thought i erased everything properly but now i worry it did not
<antonio_> normally in the sound manager it would say logitech...now its showing "clear chat comfort usb headset"
<sloofus> windows still boots just fine
<Tex_Nick> antonio_: does it have a level control on the cord or mute switch ?
<poz> i think i installed it okay
<sloofus> my bios still sees "ubuntu" however
<antonio_> tex_nick: its not that
<kunji>  fh: Yes, there are different type of windows that are supported.  The conky people do a good job explaining it in their documentation, I think it would depend on your desktop environment though.
<cfhowlett> sloofus, as I found, even formatting the disk didn't kill the gpt table.
<histo> _Dude_: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864959809808921128/
<poz> but i do not know how to enable it. any advise?
<lotuspsychje> MK':you sugest i remove java from ubuntu?
<kunji> fh: I would help more, but that's all I know offhand and I need to sleep now
<sloofus> cfhowlett: dont depress me. this seems like an easy fix
<_Dude_> histo: i read that post already
<Juest> also
<_Dude_> nothing in there works
<cfhowlett> sloofus, oh it IS easy!  don't be depressed!
<MK`> Well, I personally suggest removing java from any computer
<sloofus> i cant seem to run gdisk though
<Juest> every few times crash message appears
<MK`> but that's beyond the scope of this channel
<fh> thanks kunji, i'm using unity right now. good night :)
<poz> how do i get cinnamon to work on ubuntn 12.04 lts?
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  in terminal try ... lsusb ... see if it's listed there
<_Dude_> well nothing works unless you want to remove a bunch of packages
<histo> _Dude_: Steam is in the software center?
<Juest> system problem detected and/or sorry,ubuntu 12.10 had experienced an error
<Sashmo> anyone know if there is a command in terminal that can tell me the maximum amps or current amps being usb on my usb bus??
<cfhowlett> sloofus, no shortage of tutorials: search remove + gpt + install + ubuntu  choose one
<sloofus> cfhowlett: please, help guide me in what I can do
<_Dude_> i might as well let it do it.. that means i'm downgrading to the xorg packages in 12.04.1 and not the new ones in 12.04.2
<lotuspsychje> !java > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<sloofus> ah
<_Dude_> that's what it's trying to do when it tries to install 32bit libs
<sloofus> cfhowlett:  much appreciated, ill be back shortly if i have questions if you dont mind
<_Dude_> with any 32bit package
<cfhowlett> sloofus, oi
<antonio_> tex_nick: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:0a0c Logitech, Inc. Clear Chat Comfort USB Headset
<_Dude_> histo: i tried it in software center - same thing
<_Dude_> actually on there you get another error that i've seen reported
<MK`> _Dude_: is xdg-utils involved?
<poz> how do i get cinnamon to work on ubuntn 12.04 lts?
<cfhowlett> !cinnnamon
<histo> _Dude_: Then you'll have to wait for Valve to release a fix or someone on their forums to find a solution
<histo> _Dude_: Again it's not an issue with ubuntu.
<_Dude_> histo: the package manager wanting to remove a bunch of packages when installing any 32 bit lib or package, is an issue with ubuntu
<sloofus> cfhowlett: tut one starts off by recommending the application "gdisk". it isnt installed by default. sudo apt-get install gdisk give me E: Package 'gdisk' has no installation candidate
<_Dude_> i've tried it with other packages
<_Dude_> it's a 12.04.2 problem
<_Dude_> i think there's even a bug report i came across regarding this
<cfhowlett> sloofus, try a different tutorial.  the gpt-remove is the one I used IIRC
<Sashmo> anyone know if there is a command in terminal that can tell me the maximum amps or current amps being usb on my usb bus??
<sloofus> cfhowlett: 10-4 ty
<poz> !cinnnamon
<histo> _Dude_: please install the steam64 package in software center and be done
<_Dude_> i tried it - doesn't work
<poz> nothign
<Juest> lol
<cfhowlett> poz for help with cinnamon I suggest you ask in #mint ... it's not supported here
<AcidRain2013> _Dude_: what issue are you having?
<poz> oh
<odra> Ugh I hate this desktop thing in ubuntu :c
<poz> k thianks
<_Dude_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: steam64: Depends: steam (= 1.0.0.27ubuntu1) but it is a virtual package
<Juest> odra: get over it, install gnome-shell or get fedora, ubuntu sucks
<cfhowlett> odra, logout.  choose a different desktop session.  login.
<MK`> there's no 64-bit steam package. It just points to the 32-bit one
<odra> The taskbar sucks so much it tries to make up for it by having workspaces!
<histo> _Dude_: there's also a link for support right in the software center and it doesn't say #ubuntu.  IT's valve's deal they mantain the busted package if it's broken
<_Dude_> that's the error i get with the 64bit package
<histo> it's provided by them
<_Dude_> others have the same problem
<cfhowlett> Juest, you're trollng.  please take it elsewhere
<antonio_> damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<odra> Why clicking won't minimize? WHY!!!
<ubuntuw1204> histo: should i install kde on ubutnu
<MK`> _Dude_: I had that issue, I had to use their .deb, that worked
<Juest> Im not a troll
<_Dude_> lets forget about steam for a sec.. there's an issue with installing ANY 32bit package
<_Dude_> on 12.04.2
<MK`> hm
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic | odra
<ubottu> odra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Dude_> it wants to remove the new quantal xorg files/packages
<_Dude_> that are included with 12.04.2
<dr_willis> workspaces have been around for.. well.. decades.. ;)
<_Dude_> whenever you try to install a 32bit package
<Juest> Odra is a troll
<histo> ubuntuw1204: you can install whatever DE you want.
<Juest> ubuntu hater
<_Dude_> that is an issue with ubuntu 12.04.2 and not steam
<MK`> _Dude_: can you install ia32-libs?
<_Dude_> because i tried with other packages
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  see if this helps ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/131812/logitech-usb-headset-not-working-on-12-04
<odra> I'm not a troll
<ubuntuw1204> histo: which de is more stable?
<_Dude_> mk: nope
<MK`> huh. Definitely an ubuntu issue
<_Dude_> i mean i can.. but it will remove stuff
<Juest> Why software center asks auth so many times?
<odra> What the heck is a troll.
<MK`> what unmet dependencies does it have _Dude_ ?
<odra> Juest: Get permanent sudo?
<Juest> Wikipedia it
<_Dude_> i have two choices: wait until someone fixes it or let it remove the stuff and downgrade to the 12.04.1 xorg packages
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, kde is not a distro.  It's a desktop environment.  You can try it out by installing kde
<Juest> odra: lol, how?
<odra> persistent even.
<Juest> !root | odra
<ubottu> odra: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_Dude_> which is what the package manager is trying to do
<_Dude_> basically downgrade to the 12.04.1 packages
<odra> Juest: Sudo -l
<odra> Also I didn't say persistent root. I said persistent sudo :/
<_Dude_> from what i've read, i'm guessing people got it working by just letting it remove those xorg packages and downgrading to the 12.04.1 xorg packages
<histo> _Dude_: Why do you not think this is a valve problem?
<Juest> lol
<cfhowlett> odra, root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<_Dude_> but id on't want to downgrade lol so i was hoping there was another solution :p
<Juest> Wish i can use root :P
<histo> _Dude_: their package requrements are the issue i'm done discussing it.
<ubuntuw1204> which Desktop Environment is more stable or more compatible with ubuntu?
<odra> Again. I didn't say root O__O
<Juest> ubuntuw1204: Unity, but it sux
<histo> !best | ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Juest> lol
<histo> ubuntuw1204: recently unity really grew on me.
<MK`> _Dude_: what does it say when you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<histo> ubuntuw1204: which is the default DE
<odra> I suppose in ubuntu you can get  "root" access by sudoing with an admin user.
<_Dude_> histo: i'm not talking about just steam though.. any 32bit package causes the same problems
<lotuspsychje> guys stick to ubuntu support
<odra> So just sudo -l in your admin account.
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, all the recognized canonical distros have more than one DE.  try them and choose. they're all stable
<histo> _Dude_: Why are you installing 32bit packages?
<_Dude_> histo: if i try installing 32 bit libs, the package manager still wants to remove the quantal xorg packages
<_Dude_> to get steam to work
<_Dude_> or any 32bit app (might install skype later - i'm not sure that has a native 64bit version)
<Juest> _Dude_: why install 32-bits on 64bits os? you should installed 32bits os
<antonio_> damnit
<MK`> _Dude_: what does it say when you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'? :o
<dr_willis> the 32bit should work on a 64bit ubuntu install
<antonio_> ubuntu sucks!
<histo> _Dude_: there IS A STEAM64 do you not see it?
<ubuntuw1204> histo: so you suggest i should stick to unity?
<Juest> antonio_: YOU SUCK TARDTROLL
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MK`> histo: steam64 is'a metapackage that installs the 32-bit one.
<poz> how do i change desktop enviroments?
<Juest> !ops antonio_ Troll
<ubottu> Juest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> cant say i noticed a steam64 but i just grabbed the steam_latest.deb
<antonio_> how come things just break in ubuntu?
<poz> i dont seem to have that option
<histo> ubuntuw1204: I would if it's your first experience with linux. See what you think. It's easy to change very easy.
<_Dude_> histo: that's not 64bit, it links to the 32bit packages - still has 32bit dependences and i told you it doesn't work.. there's another error you get when you try to install it
<dr_willis> poz:  at the login manager screen. theres a gear icon
<cfhowlett> poz, logout.  choose a different session from the list.  login.
<antonio_> my usb headset was working perfectly fine yesterday..then it just doesn't work today..bullshit
<poz> a gear icon eh
<AcidRain2013> i have a 64bit processor with 32bit os, no issues
<dr_willis> about the only icon on the login screen near your name
<poz> i will look harder, but i did not see an option
<cfhowlett> !langaugeantonio_,
<MK`> _Dude_... please respond, I am trying to help :P
<ubuntuw1204> histo: how about gnome 3 ?
<odra> What is this side bar thing called in ubuntu?
<histo> !unity | ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dr_willis> odra:  the left side launcher you mean?
<Juest> ubuntuw1204: that's gnome-shell, it's available on fedora
<odra> drYeah
<poz> well i tryed installing a few differernt enviroements, the ubuntu defalt is no longer there...
<histo> ubuntuw1204: unity is a shell runningn on tope of gnome3
<poz> but i will be right back
<BHXSpecter> man, I have fought all day to try and fix the error I got after installing Steam on ubuntu with no luck at all...stupid libdrm-nouveau2 error...has my system locked up so I can't do anything, but don't want to do a fresh install......to add to the problems, told desktop to upgrade to 12.10, but it froze and now I get a blank screen after selecting the kernel *fun day*
<histo> Juest: it's availible in ubuntu also
<AcidRain2013> odra: sudo aptitude install gnome-shell <--- save a life
<cfhowlett> poz, unless you deleted it, it's there
<okee> Did Ubuntu ever come up with a UEFI boot loader alternative for Windows 8?
<Juest> yes i know
<Juest> but it sucks
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  have you by any chance changed the usb port it was plugged into yesterday ?
<Juest> no menu
<FloodBot1> Juest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> okee: yes
<antonio_> tex_nick: don't think so
<histo> !uefi | okee
<ubottu> okee: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements/10245#10245
<cfhowlett> okee, 12.04.2 has the uefi support ...
<dr_willis> for what things are called
<antonio_> I can hear sound on it just fine...not inputing my voice
<histo> okee: keep in mind you need to use 64bit
<ubuntuw1204> histo: should i install gnome shell and use gnome 3?
<Juest> Why no 32bits ubuntu with uefi support like win8?
<antonio_> damnit!
<okee> Have you tried it?  How well does it work?  I am thinking of installing mint (Ubuntu edition), dual boot with win XP 32-bit on a 64-bit motherboard, and wondering if this is a good idea?
<cfhowlett> antonio_, have you disabled speaking with the mic hardware switch?
<antonio_> what hardware switch?
<histo> ubuntuw1204: That's up to you. You can do whatever you want.
<Juest> okee: Yes, i
<Juest> lol
<Juest> Doh
<dr_willis> okee:  i recommend sticking with ubuntu , and not using mint.
<ubuntuw1204> histo:  ok thanks a lot bye
<Juest> okee: Sry
<cfhowlett> antonio_, read your hardware manual.  the set has a voice mute button
<histo> ubuntuw1204: You can also do all of this from a livecd and see which one you like. All the install disks are live bootable
<antonio_> nope..its not that cfhowlett:
<Juest> Mint is a spin of stable distros
<_Dude_> mk`: doesn't return any output
<MK`> Hm. Well that's good, means there's no package causing the issue I think
<odra> Fine I'll install gnome shell
<odra> Isn't a gnome that thing in snow white story btw?
<histo> Juest: Do you have a ubuntu related support question?
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  did you have a look at the link i provided a bit ago ?
<_Dude_> mk`: right, because i hit 'n' when it asked me if it wanted to remove those packages
<antonio_> tex:nick: didn't help
<Juest> histo: this channel is pissing me off really
<_Dude_> mk`: and then i tried the steam deb package and then had to apt-get -f remove
<poz> thank you everyone that helped me before. cinnamon seems to be working now
<poz> so how many of you guys have experience with bitcoins?
<histo> IdleOne: Thank you
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  try another usb connector
<_Dude_> mk`: so it wouldn't keep me from installing anything else
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, thanks
<BHXSpecter> looks like it is safe to say not to use steam on ubuntu any time soon as it seems to just cause a lot of headaches :(
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  usb port
<antonio_> tex_nick: tried that
<dr_willis> steam is a little weird in how it does things from what ive seen.
<histo> BHXSpecter: atleast until valve gets there stuff together.
<histo> BHXSpecter: should be soon.
<Juest> What happened?
<AcidRain2013> valve is good. but it should be for free
<histo> Juest: You were kicked by an operator
<_Dude_> histo: and someone fixes the way 12.04.2 so it doesn't try and uninstall the new xorg quantal packages included with 12.04.2 whenever you try installing 32bit anything
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2013, steam IS free
<MK`> _Dude_: when you ran apt-get -f install, what did it attempt to install? Aside from the things it requested to remove
<AcidRain2013> cfhowlett: rly?
<cfhowlett> _Dude_, 12.04.2 precise doesnt' HAVE quantal packagees
<histo> _Dude_: please explain what 32bit package you are trying to install that want's to remove xorg?
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2013, steam is free.  games are not.
<odra> Yes.
<odra> Not just free software.
<_Dude_> mk`: yes, but i didn't want to proceed because it's the same thing i'm getting
<odra> AcidRain2013: You didn't know that? o__O
<MK`> I mean, when it lists the packages to remove, it also lists the packages it is attempting to install. What were they?
<AcidRain2013> cfhowlett: :/ snap.
<odra> AcidRain2013: There are some free games. Such as TF2.
<_Dude_> mk`: hold on let me try this again
<AcidRain2013> odra: cfhowlett: so what your telling me is i can go buy lfd2 and install steam from repos, and play for free... online?
<BHXSpecter> I installed it, first time I ran steam it said to add x-swat/x-updates to ppa, everything was up to date until adding that, when I told it to update it acted like it was going to do fine, but stopped on a dependency for libdrm-nouveau2 and now can't install/remove/update/upgrade or anything due to dependency error and no way to fix it apparently
<dr_willis> TF2 is very impressive for a free game. ;)
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2013, as I understand it, yes.
<_Dude_> cfhowlett: i'm talking about these packages:  xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-video-trident-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-video-vesa-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-video-vmware-lts-quantal
<_Dude_> cfhowlett: they are included in 12.04.2
<odra> AcidRain2013: What?
<_Dude_> cfhowlett: they backported some stuff in 12.04.2 and made it part of 12.04.2
<MK`> 12.04.2 includes quantal backports yeah
<histo> AcidRain2013: I don't think it's unreasonable that game developers want money for spending countless hours and money making a game. Wouldn't you contribute to an humble indie bundle?
<odra> AcidRain2013: You install steam from the repo, buy lfd2, install it from steam, and play it.
<odra> Since you bought lfd2 it's not free lol
<_Dude_> cfhowlett: "To help support a broader range of hardware, the 12.04.2 release adds an updated kernel and X stack for new installations on x86 architectures, and matches the ability of 12.10 to install on systems using UEFI firmware with Secure Boot enabled."
<cfhowlett> _Dude_, my bad.  just torrenting 12.4.2 now and hav not installed yet.
<AcidRain2013> histo: just as linux does. i will donate.
<dr_willis> left4dead does not have a native linux port from what im seeing...
<cfhowlett> _Dude_, learn something new every day ...
<dr_willis> so its not going to be runable from the linux steam client
<histo> _Dude_: Where are you seeing that?
<_Dude_> histo: whenever i install 32bit anything
<_Dude_> histo: libs, programs, steam, doesn't matter
<histo> _Dude_: I have no quantal packages here on 12.04.2
<AcidRain2013> odra: well i didnt say i bought it ;) how i acquire games apparently will get you ban
<MK`> _Dude_ please put the entire output of apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MK`> so we can peruse it
<Brewmaster619> I just tried Steam about two hours ago..it won't run, an icon shows on the launcher for about 10 seconds, then disappears
<Tex_Nick> antonio_:  in "system settings" / sound / input ... what do you see there ?
<_Dude_> mk`: ok
<histo> _Dude_: are you sure your didn't backport some things?
<_Dude_> histo: yea i'm sure - i turned off the backports option under software sources
<_Dude_> histo: i did that before i did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<_Dude_> histo: i also saw a lot of other people having the same problem
<histo> _Dude_: I have no quantal packages here and i'm up to date
<GeekSquid>  Brewmaster619 you can try to run it in a terminal and see what kind of output it is spitting out and see if it is missing something somewhere
<histo> _Dude_: cat /etc/issue     please
<BHXSpecter> this is basically the error I get when I do anything for trying to update/remove/install/upgrade..in this case I tried doing a force remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675787/
<aPpYe> I am wondering why the kde-desktop metapackage requires anacron ... is it required for the update manager to work properly?
<_Dude_> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS :p
<_Dude_> i know what i'm using lol
<_Dude_> i just installed it like last night
<_Dude_> i've been using ubuntu since 8.04 and before that linux on and off over the years (though never as a main os until ubuntu)
<_Dude_> hold on let me try and installt his game and post stuff on pastebin for you guys to look at
<_Dude_> *this again
<AcidRain2013> _Dude_: it may take years for Steam to make a perfect client.
<AcidRain2013> well id say if they havent done it in 2ish, then they will remove project
<_Dude_> acidrain2013: oh i have no doubt of that.. but my issue doesn't just occur with trying to install steam
<GeekSquid> aPpYe: Consider as a sys admin, wouldn't you want to be able to schedule tasks from your desktop
<_Dude_> seems like 32bit anything is broken in 12.04.2
<histo> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-quantal precise
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-quantal (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-quantal): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.7-0ubuntu1~precise2 (precise), package size 262 kB, installed size 644 kB
<_Dude_> when trying to install it using the package manager
<histo> hrm...
<AcidRain2013> _Dude_: did you do a upgrade to distro from another version?
<wiggmpk> GeekSquid: system admin and desktop is more of a Windows mindset
<suka|janda> wtf http://thehackernews.com/2012/12/ubuntu-linux-is-spyware.html
<_Dude_> acidrain2013: no fresh install
<MK`> suka|janda: amazon? old news
<Brewmaster619> anyone know what PAC is?  I ran steam in a terminal, and among other things, it complained about lack of PAC support, don't know w hat that is.
<dr_willis> suka|janda:  old news. and basically FUD. and not really On topic.
<BHXSpecter> _Dude_: be glad you are having my problem. Spent the whole day at steam forums just to be told a fresh install was the only way to fix my error (which was brought about after installing steam and doing what it said to do)
<cfhowlett> suka|janda, easily bypassed by login with a different deskktop environment.  no unity, no amazon lens
<wiggmpk> suka|janda: pure speculation of someone's opinion
<dr_willis> suka|janda:  and  you can disable the amazon lens if you want to
<AcidRain2013> _Dude_: how long ago did you do this fresh install?
<Brewmaster619> amazon leans easy to disable
<suka|janda> nice info dude
<dr_willis> wife likes the amazon lens.. makes her shopping easier..
<Brewmaster619> I liked it better when somone got me an amazon gift card....
<_Dude_> acidrain2013: actually i did it within the last 24 hours, like sunday afternoon
<histo> _Dude_: In the release notes it says the stack is only indeded for use on x86 hardware
<Juest> hey, it's normal if steam takes long to start up?
<histo> _Dude_: do you have the linux-generic-lts-quantal  and xserver-xorg-lts-quantal packages installed?
<AcidRain2013> _Dude_: then my advice to you, is to take the 20min that it takes for ubuntu to install, and install a better flavor
<BHXSpecter> my day and a half 'tech support' for trying to fix my problem => http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864959809948651461/
<odra> AcidRain2013: ...
<odra> AcidRain2013: You have to buy the game in steam.
<histo> _Dude_: Please look above.... let me know.
<odra> AcidRain2013: That is one of the two main points of steam existing.
<AcidRain2013> odra: i havent ever used steam:/
<odra> I noticed.
<_Dude_> histo: right, this is x86 hardware (64bit x86 hardware) and on the ubuntu site, all download links go to 12.04.2 (even 64bit).. there are 64bit isos
<AcidRain2013> lol
<_Dude_> histos: maybe it's not important, but i did use the alternate disk to install
<AcidRain2013> x86 = 32bit?
<wiggmpk> AcidRain2013: correct
<histo> _Dude_: Do you have those packages installed?
<_Dude_> usually they say i386 for 32bit
<_Dude_> hold on
<poz> anyone know what file to add ppa's too?
<histo> _Dude_: dpkg -l | grep quantal
<poz> i forget
<dr_willis> Juest:  steam takes about 30-40 sec to start here..  ive never really counted..
<AcidRain2013> _Dude_: right. you cannot run 64bit software on 32bit hardware... to my knowledge
<wiggmpk> 386, 686, x86, all = 32bit
<cfhowlett> _Dude_, idiotic question to ask , but have your run get dist-upgrade recently   ?
<_Dude_> histo: yes i have those installed
<histo> _Dude_: please remove them. I don't know how you got them installed
<_Dude_> cfhowlett: there's no other updates to install so dist-upgrade wouldn't do anything
<_Dude_> histo: hmm really
<dr_willis> there could be some held packages. that dist-uprade may pull in
<cfhowlett> _Dude_, ...  indulge me ...
<histo> _Dude_: I don't have them on my system running 12.04.2 64bit here
<histo> _Dude_: Did you install from a 12.04.1 cd?
<_Dude_> well if there not meant to be installed, and if the desktop disk doesn't install them, but the alternate disk does - then the alternate disk is borked
<_Dude_> seems it would be a bug with the alternate disk
<_Dude_> histo: no 12.04.2 iso that i put on a usb stick
<poz> what file do i add ppa's to?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|poz,
<ubottu> poz,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wiggmpk> _Dude_: what packages are you referring to because I install always from the alternate disk
<histo> _Dude_: Ahh then it may have been installed by default
<AcidRain2013> what is that one game for ubuntu called? terrorist hunt?
<AcidRain2013> its an open source game
<histo> wiggmpk: these new hardware stack packages
<_Dude_> the quantal packages that they include in 12.04.2 (at least that's what i assumed)
<dr_willis> poz:   best to use the ppa manager commands.. they have files  n /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2013, urban something or other
<AcidRain2013> cfhowlett: thats it. let me google
<dr_willis> Urban Terror
<wiggmpk> histo: new as in just updated?
<histo> wiggmpk: yes with 12.04.2 release
<poz> thank you
<AcidRain2013> http://www.urbanterror.info/home/
<histo> _Dude_: are you sure your running 64bit please issue the uname -a command
<histo> wiggmpk: In an effort to support a wider variety of hardware on an existing LTS release, the 12.04.2 point release will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default. This newer hardware enablement stack will be comprised of the kernel and X stack from the Quantal 12.10 release.
<_Dude_> histo: yes i am sure.. i downloaded the 64bit iso - i've ran uname -a before, but i'll do it again for you
<histo> please
<_Dude_> histo: Linux matt-desktop 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:13:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<histo> hrm..
<_Dude_> 3.5.0 is the new kernel from quantal
<_Dude_> that was backported
<_Dude_> 12.04.1 comes with like 3.2 kernel by default unless you run apt-get install on those packages that happen to have quantal on the end
<_Dude_> at least that's what i read
<histo> _Dude_: Yeah my system isn't even installing 3.5
<wiggmpk> histo: im running 3.2.0-37-generic on 12.04.2
<_Dude_> so that's why i assume this is normal to have those installed
<_Dude_> histo: huh odd
<histo> wiggmpk: Right but if you install from disk today he's saying you'll be running 3.5
<wiggmpk> histo: interesting
<histo> _Dude_: you can obtain an 12.04.1 CD from old-releases.ubuntu.com
<wiggmpk> histo: guess i'll download it and throw it in VM
<histo> _Dude_: I would also file a bug
<histo> wiggmpk: I am right now also
<histo> wait I just downloaded mini.iso
<_Dude_> histo: i also have a 12.04.1 alternate and desktpo image (wishing i installed that instead lol)
<wiggmpk> histo: are we talking strictly alternate image or the desktop image too?
<EpicCyndaquil> does  libmozjs2d_1.9.1.16-10_amd64.deb or something similar exist within the standard ubuntu repo?
<_Dude_> i had used the desktop image to install 12.04.1 on another, but on this one i put 12.04.2 on it
<_Dude_> i was about to install 12.04.1 on this but then saw 12.04.2 was released
<_Dude_> like 4-5 days after i downloaded the alternate image
<histo> wiggmpk: well i'm trying the 64bit mini.iso right now we'll see.
<wiggmpk> histo: for 12.04 right?
<dr_willis> once you do an apt-get update. apt-get upgrad eon a 12.04.1 instell.. it should be identical to 12.04.2
<_Dude_> actually you have to install the new kernel and xorg packages manually if you want them if you're going from 12.04.1 -> 12.04.2 (not sure if it only becomes 12.04.2 when you install those packages)
<histo> wiggmpk: _Dude_ Perform an update or upgrade to Precise from a previous Ubuntu release. Only those installing from the 12.04.2 media will automatically receive a newer hardware enablement stack by default.
<histo> dr_willis: that's not the case anymore
<dr_willis> a dist-upgrade  should pull those in i would imagine.
<histo> dr_willis: wiggmpk _Dude_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<histo> dr_willis: I just did a dist-upgrade it doesnt
<dr_willis> histo:  that would seem... weird...
<wiggmpk> histo: thanks
<dr_willis> but im on 12.10 :) so cant test
<StormTwo> hey is there any of you guys that could help me with terminal?
<dr_willis> give us some details StormTwo
<histo> dr_willis: Additionally, anyone upgrading to Precise will not be automatically upgraded to the new Quantal enablement stack. Again, they can electively choose to do so by manually installing the appropriate meta package.
<librarystudent02> -_-
<Tex_Nick> about 6 monts ago i burned 14 DVD's in win xp .with identical parameters .. i verified the disks after burning ... only one of the disks will read in quantal ... any ideas why ?
<_Dude_> i'm pretty sure by x86 they mean 32bit and 64bit (the 64bit download option on ubuntu.com will also get you the 64bit iso of 12.04.2 which comes with the enablement stack from quantal)
<_Dude_> which is what i installed
<_Dude_> and despite the problem with the 32bit libs, everything works great
<StormTwo> for example, how could terminal fix the computer booting problem
<StormTwo> ?
<dr_willis> histo:  sounds like somthing thats going to cause a lot of confuseion.
<histo> _Dude_: Yeah i think so
<histo> dr_willis: Oh yeah. plus _Dude_ is saying it breaks 32bit compatibility
<StormOne> Hi guys i have a big meatus
<GTFO> what the hell is that?
<Guest31726> hello
<_Dude_> yea it does unless you want to remove part of the enablement stack (the xorg packages).. which i guess works too because some people on the steam forums who probably doesn't understand that they are uninstalling a lot of stuff are doing it anyway
<_Dude_> to get steam working
<_Dude_> and they say it works
<dr_willis> Try a more original Nik. ;)
<_Dude_> so maybe is hould just do that.. it's not like i have anything important on this linux install (yet anyway)
<wiggmpk> The hardware enablement stack is only intended for use on x86 hardware at this time.
<_Dude_> so if i bork it i can just reinstall
<histo> dr_willis: wow you have to read this if you have a minute https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack  all kinds of issues are going to be coming here.
<Guest31726> 1234567890-=qwertyiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<StormTwo> get a girlfriend GTFO , i know its you
<dr_willis> histo:  :) time for a new factoid i guess..
<histo> _Dude_: Yeah let me know If you can remove the quantal stack. You can't use the quantal kernel with precise X or quantal X with precise kernel. YOu need both precise kernel and X according to the site I just pasted
<Guest31726> 1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
 * cfhowlett ... wishes the meteorite had turned left at Albuquerque and smacked 900 trolls and netchatidiots
<Guest31726> 1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<StormTwo> stop spamming Guest31726
<histo> dr_willis: For instance if the stack is installed you can upgrade to quantal.  The packages versions are newer than those in quantal. It's only mean to stay LTS until 14.04
<odra> You know I have one thing to tell you guys.
<odra> Stop saying the word troll.
<odra> Thanks.
<StormOne> hi
<Guest31726> ~!@#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<dr_willis> Trolls are fun to ignore.
<histo> Guest31726: wow a library huh?
<StormOne> Idiota
<histo> Guest31726: library-student-02
<Guest31726> lol
<Guest31726> i love trolling
<dr_willis> I perfer fly fishing myself...
<Blaze> Yes it is a library
<Tex_Nick> Guest31726:  join #Guest31726 to do that
<StormTwo> dr_willis could you help me?
<histo> dr_willis: Me too love steelhead and trout fishing with the ole fly rod
<dr_willis> StormTwo:  give us a detailed problem statement and see who can help.
<Guest31726> ~!@#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<histo> !ops | Guest31726
<ubottu> Guest31726: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Guest31726> ?
<Guest31726> ~!@#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<Guest31726> ~!@#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<Guest31726> ~!@#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<FloodBot1> Guest31726: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odra> :D
<PeterGriffin> hi again
<Tmacy> hi
<Guest31726> i'm back
<histo> Oh great onother one
<histo> PeterGriffin: and Guest31726 are both library students ops
<PeterGriffin> No one cares
<Guest31726> ~!@#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<PeterGriffin> Yes i happen to be in a library
<AirCombat> hey there, could someone walk me through changing my default GUI from Unity to something lighter on resources?
<histo> PeterGriffin: yeah sitting next to guest31726
<PeterGriffin> two computers away actually
<histo> !notunity | AirCombat
<ubottu> AirCombat: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<EpicCyndaquil> AirCombat: have you looked into just installing xubuntu or something of that nature instead?
<odra> PeterGriffin: Please tell that idiot he is an idiot.
<Tm_T> odra: please stop
<PeterGriffin> Which idiot?
<cfhowlett> AirCombat, logout.  click on the gear icon.  choose a different environment.  login
<odra> PeterGriffin: Isn't he sitting two chairs away from you?
<Tm_T> everyone stop the offtopic, focus on support please
<PeterGriffin> oh yeah, him.
<odra> PeterGriffin: The flooding guest
<AirCombat> EpicCyndaquil, no because I really like the standard ubuntu. This machine is just a bit laggy with unity
<josvis> any Ubuntu alternative for capturing video&audio from TV-decoder? Can use Pinnacle Studio in Windows (Dual boot) with TV-decoder connected to Pinnacle Dazzle DVC 130 to record video & audio, edit same and burn content to DVD. Want to switch to Ubuntu.
<AirCombat> see the ubottu told me to install gnome-shell but I dont get a session drop-down with 12.10
<odra> I installed gnome-shell through apt-get. But nothing changed.
<odra> What am I supposed to do now?
<cfhowlett> odra, you have to select that DE before you login
<odra> Do I have to restart for it to change? Maybe roll the batteries I dunno
<histo> PeterGriffin: library-student-03
<odra> cfhowlett: DE?
<cfhowlett> josvis, vlc has a capture mode
<cfhowlett> odra, desktop environment
<Nz17> How do I make sure environmental variables exist for all shells/non-shells and not just bash? i.e., Like .bashrc but for all.
<AirCombat> im wondering the same thing: at my login screen I dont see any options to change the DE.
<odra> cfhowlett: I haven't actually selected any. Does it stay as default after you select it once?
<cfhowlett> odra, yes it does
<AirCombat> is it true that 12.10 has no more dropdown menu for DE?
<odra> AirCombat: I think it's the circle button on the login screen in the top right of your account name
<cfhowlett> AirCombat, on 12.10 logout.  find the "gear" icon.  select a different de from the dropdown menu.  login.
<odra> That is a gear?
<AirCombat> okay, thanks a lot guys :) brb
<cfhowlett> odra, round thingy ...
<odra> I thought it was the unity icon
<KI4RO> LOL
<krnxrat> I'm new, and I screwed up bad (I think). I was on GParted, and I unmounted a partition. Now I can't load up windows 7. Help?
<histo> krnxrat: Unmounting a partition won't hurt anything did you do anything else?
<krnxrat> Not really, the thing is i unmounted the partition even after I received an error
<odra> Woo
<odra> I'm on gnome shell now :D
<odra> And clicking stuff in the taskbar still won't minimize them.
<odra> But, the taskbar looks cooler.
<histo> odra: the menu bar?
<histo> krnxrat: what error did you receive?
<odra> Why can't it be task bar?
<odra> Why is there a task bar in windows, a launch bar in unit and a menu bar in gnome shell?
<histo> krnxrat: Also what happens when you try and start windows?
<krnxrat> This one "Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda3 -- Device or resource busy.  This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda3 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting."
<krnxrat> and this one "Partition(s) 2 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes."
<AirCombat> odra, LOL
<histo> odra: the menubar is at the top. the launch bar is on the left both in unity and I believe gnome has one.
<AirCombat> im just logging in/out to see how it runs... brb
<odra> Ok. So...
<histo> odra: Windows has a tasks bar because "tasks" or applications are listed there. This is not the case in unity or gnome shell.
<odra> How can I click to minimize in the "menu bar"
<krnxrat> and when I try to boot up windows, it gives me the option to either go into recovery (which doesn't work without the CD) or start normally. If I start normally it stays on the "Starting windows" screen
<histo> odra: mouse up on the menubar and click the minimize button
<odra> histo: I can't find a minimize button.
<histo> odra: or take the window out of full screen mode and window controls will be in the upper left corner of the window
<cfhowlett> krnxrat, 1. your windows install is still there (probably) 2. you need the windows disk to repair windows
<apb1963_> Is this something that I should be concerned about?  The following packages have been kept back:    linux-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<odra> Oh this is great. Before I had a launcher that didn't minimize windows if I clicked their icons. Now I lost even the minimize button in the windows.
<krnxrat> 1. will i lose my files
<cfhowlett> apb1963_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should install those
<krnxrat> 2. if so is there any way to recover some docs?
<histo> odra: can you post a screen shot?
<histo> !paste | odra
<ubottu> odra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> krnxrat, no they're still there.  you just can't get to them yet
<cfhowlett> krnxrat, download a windows iso from the digitalriver store, make a windows usb, boot, repair.
<sv_in> I just upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS. Now when I try to login with my account (with correct password), ubuntu is bringing me back to login page with no error message. Guest session is working fine. Any ideas?
<krnxrat> alright, thank you. I know this is a stretch, but any speculation into how this might have happened?
<AirCombat> sweet, GNOME seems better.
<felix___> Hi, I've been having difficulty installing ubuntu 12.10 with full disk encryption.  When I reboot after installation, cryptsetup fails thinking I have a bad password.  Has anybody encountered this ?
<Guest18379> Hi All
<AirCombat> odra, do you like it better than unity?
<cfhowlett> krnxrat, not famiialr with that particular error message.  sorry.
<Guest18379> I am facing problem in my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS system
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, details please
<sv_in> I just upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS. Now when I try to login with my account (with correct password), ubuntu is bringing me back to login page with no error message. Guest session is working fine. Any ideas?
<Guest18379> I am not able to surf internet by using MTS Mblaze
<Guest18379> Please help me
<odra> histo: http://imagebin.org/247132
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, that's an isp?
<Guest18379> It MTS internet service provider
<krnxrat> Ok, thank you. Also, previously I was trying to migrate my wubi install onto a 50gb partition, but terminal gave me an error telling me that it was open or accessed by something else. Is there a way to kill whatever process or whatever that was accessing it?
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, so no internet at all?  you might want to check wiith MTS
<cfhowlett> krnxrat, ps -ax to see open processes.
<histo> odra: How'd you manage to do that?  That's wierd. I'd imagine some thing got messed up in gconf
<mikili> hi all
<cfhowlett> mikili, greetings
<Guest18379> Actually the problem is that Mobile Internet option is disable by defalut
<Guest18379> and I have to enable it
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, OK.  and???
<AirCombat> histo, no I dont have minimize buttons either. just noticed that too
<krnxrat> thank you
<odra2> huh
<Guest18379> then it showing me error modem is disabled
<odra2> I accidentally disconnected while pressing buttons in the "menu bar"
<histo> AirCombat: odra2 what version of ubuntu are you guys running?
<AirCombat> 12.10
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, what version of ubutnu
<odra2> 12.10 :/
<Guest18379> 12.04 LTS
<AirCombat> however, odra2 try putting your mouse in the very top left corner. kind of a cool feature
<odra2> AirCombat: Well yeah
<odra2> But that is not a minimize button
<AirCombat> true
<histo> AirCombat: what does that do?
<histo> AirCombat: i'm on 12.04 so I can't see
<odra2> Actually like I said.
<odra2> There is no minimize button.
<AirCombat> it shows a preview of all open windows
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, I'm in china and can't see results but MTS + mblaze + ubuntu + 1204 search returned several hits to set up ubuntu
<AirCombat> why is minimize such a big deal?
<Guest18379> Ok
<dr_willis> gnome-shell has settings to have the min/max/close buttons
<Guest18379> So any guess why this is happening?
<AirCombat> odra2, just right-click at the top of a window
<dr_willis> I got a theme that shows just the close button. but the min/max buttons are still there.. just sort of hidden by default
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, you didn't set things up yet.  see the links ...
<AirCombat> or hit ctrl-alt-0
<odra2> Oh there it is!
<odra2> But why is it like that O__O
<histo> AirCombat: odra2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1098788
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1098788 in compiz (Ubuntu) "There is no minimize and maximize button on the border of windows" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Guest18379> I cant see the links?
<AirCombat> there you go. that's just the way it is in GNOME ubuntu I guess
<AirCombat> I kinda like it.
<cfhowlett> Guest18379, do the search, see the links
<AirCombat> leaves the windows mentality behind
<histo> AirCombat: what does ctrl+alt+o do on your system?
<AirCombat> same thing as right-clicking and choosing minimize
<arrenlex> Hi, everyone. After I installed a second graphics card into my computer, Ubuntu enters an infinite reboot loop. Annoyingly, Windows 7 boots fine. Any ideas for troubleshooting this?
<histo> AirCombat: try gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferrences button-layout
<Guest18379> ok
<histo> odra2: what does gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout   return?
<histo> AirCombat: type in preferences
<histo> AirCombat: sorry typo in preferences
<AirCombat> sorry?
<AirCombat> oh lol
<odra2> close,minimize,maximize
<histo> AirCombat: I gave you two R's  please type in a terminal gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout
<histo> odra2: Hrm.. those buttons should be there.
<AirCombat> same as odra2
<odra2> I just realized a thing. :/
<histo> odra2: AirCombat Are you both using gnome-shell and not unity?
<odra2> GIMP has two windows. The main window and a toolbox.
<AirCombat> as far as I know. I'm definitely not using unity anymore
<odra2> And yet only one shows in this weird "activities" thing or whatever. But if I click it both windows show.
<odra2> I wonder what kind of sorcery is this.
<dr_willis> odra2:  theres some sort of gimp-single window mode also.
<histo> odra2: because one window is the main window the others are closable and the main will stay open with gimp.
<odra2> dr_willis: Yes I know. But I'm more interested in how did it turn out like that.
<odra2> histo: Hmm.............
<odra2> I need to learn how to make windows like that.
<histo> odra2: AirCombat yeah if you aren't using unity that's what happened to the minimize button
<dr_willis> ive not followed what the actual issue is. ;) but its lunch time for me.
<histo> nom nom
<dr_willis> gnome-shell has only the close button. ;) its tweakable.
<odra2> You know
<odra2> I showed the screenshot.
<dr_willis> I wonder if im the only one that tends to just fullscreen every thing these days
<AirCombat> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<AirCombat> oops lol.
<odra2> Hmm :/
<odra2> Is the "menu bar" supposed to show only one window at a time.
<AirCombat> odra2, yes, as far as I can tell
<Tex_Nick> odra : for those that use multi monitor setup ... the gimp workspace can fill an entire monitor, while the toolbars can be moved onto another monitor ... photoshop, illustrator, autocad & other graphics heavy apps also do that :)
<sv_in> I just upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS. Now when I try to login with my account (with correct password), ubuntu is bringing me back to login page with no error message. Guest session is working fine. Any ideas?
<odra> Tex_Nick: I'm wondering because I'm making an app and I would like the windows to be grouped like that
<Tex_Nick> odra : ok ... cool design practice ... if your app workspace demands a lot of screenspace :)
<rohit_> Hi
<rohit_> I am facing problem in connecting my Mblaze data card
<dr_willis> jello
<Guest15660> Please help me
<Guest15660> ??
<cfhowlett> Guest15660, did you not find a tutorial that works
<Guest15660> No
<Guest15660> It seems that its a bug in 12.04
<cfhowlett> Guest15660.  If it's an unfixed bug, not much we can do ...
<cfhowlett> Guest15660, have you checked with the ubuntu india resources?
<AirCombat> is odra still here?\
<AirCombat> I solved the problem
<AirCombat> if you want a minimize button, that is
<AirCombat> open a terminal, type in sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool and then run it. it has options to add minimize, etc
<usr13> rohit_ http://www.mtsindia.in/MUltra/download/AC2791%20User%20Guide.pdf
<AirCombat> darn, I thought someone would be excited, lol.
<KI4RO> YaY for AirCombat!
<usr13> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 99 kB, installed size 738 kB
<cfhowlett> !cookie|usr13,   nice one
<ubottu> usr13,   nice one: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<silv3r_m00n> I have libgtk-3 installed, but it still says "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix
<AirCombat> lol
<AirCombat> hey, I want a cookie too! I helped... lol
<arrenlex> silv3r_m00n: What are you trying to run?
<cfhowlett> !cookie|AirCombat,   ask and ye shall recieve
<ubottu> AirCombat,   ask and ye shall recieve: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<usr13> silv3r_m00n: What version of Ubuntu?
<AirCombat> odra, you could even set right-clicking the menu bar to minimize it. this tool has a whole lot of cool stuff
<silv3r_m00n> arrenlex: ubuntu 12.10 trying to run neonview image viewer
<arrenlex> silv3r_m00n: Is your Ubuntu 64-bit or 32-bit? Is your image viewer 64-bit or 32-bit?
<silv3r_m00n> arrenlex: ubuntu is 64bit, don't know about the program
<usr13> silv3r_m00n: apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk
<silv3r_m00n> I think that might be the reason
<usr13> silv3r_m00n: What is the program?
<silv3r_m00n> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<silv3r_m00n> usr13: neonview
<arrenlex> silv3r_m00n: sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-0:i386
<Guest15660> Ubuntu  12.04
<AirCombat> see ya, thanks for the help everyone
<FelixTheCat> i am trying to install ubuntu on my old laptop however when i boot the installer it just gives me a busybox prompt
<silv3r_m00n> arrenlex: oh I see, thanks it works now
<arrenlex> silv3r_m00n: good to hear; enjoy :)
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, what version?
<histo> !md5sum | FelixTheCat
<ubottu> FelixTheCat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett, 10.4
<FelixTheCat> beta
<cfhowlett> felix___, 1. 10.04 will be end of life soon.  2.  Beta????  3.  Old hardware?  lubunut and xubuntu are optimized for legacy hardware
<felix___> I'm using 12.10
<felix___> its a new install of ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> these so many bloggers who blog on ubuntu and other linuxes, where do they get the latest info from ?
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett, mabe if it downloads this time
<cfhowlett> felix___, xubuntu and lubuntu then
<FelixTheCat> felix___, now, this is confusing
<Guest15660> Any one from India who have used MTS in ubuntu 12.04
<felix___> yeah, confusing lol.
<usr13> silv3r_m00n: sudo find /usr/lib/ -name libgtk* -type f
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett, thats not me im FelixTheCat  not felix___
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, right.  sorry
<felix___> heh, I guess he's answering your questions
<felix___> sorry ;)
<FelixTheCat> felix___, yes, he is
<silv3r_m00n> Guest15660: I have used tata photon
<usr13> silv3r_m00n: sudo find /usr/lib/ -name libgtk-3* -type f
<silv3r_m00n> usr13: its done already
<usr13> silv3r_m00n: What did it find?
<RealKillaz_> hi there how can I forcce a removal of a package
<silv3r_m00n> usr13: sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-0:i386   fixed it, finished
<cfhowlett> Guest15660, usr13 sent a pdf to set that device up on ubuntu ...
<RealKillaz_> right now I keep receiving an error while removing the package freeradius
<usr13> silv3r_m00n: Oh, ok
<RealKillaz_> dpkg -P freeradius
<RealKillaz_> gives me an error
<knot> hello there. I've been working at a new PC/LAN gaming center and I have a few questions. I used a drbl server to deploy a 1tb HD image to all 40 stations, but I'm concerned with the upkeep of game updates and game adding in general. is there a way to use some sort of rsync over a network? to push smaller updates instead of a whole re-image. just looking for some alternatives
<vnc786> can pdf be converted to any other format like doc,xls etc if the pdf it self is made from excel or doc i tried online as well libre pdfimport it gets converted but the text is not in order..
<knot> sorry for wall of text :P
<RealKillaz_> I just want to force the removal and purge everything of freeradius
<RealKillaz_> jjust make the system forget freeradius is installed
<x__> dfcvsfbdg
<usr13> vnc786: pdf is an image
<x__> fbnj,metysh
<Guest15660> @user13 How to get that
<cfhowlett> RealKillaz, sudo apt-get purge freeradius && sudo apt-get autoremove
<x__> .kjjr
<Guest15660> <usr13>
<usr13> Guest15660: Get what?
<Guest15660> pdf
<Guest15660> I am having problem in using MTS
<cfhowlett> Guest15660, the mblaster setup for ubuntu pdf
<usr13> Guest15660: OpenOffice or Libreoffice will export to pdf
<Guest15660> OK
<usr13> This?:   http://www.mtsindia.in/MUltra/download/AC2791%20User%20Guide.pdf
<RealKillaz_> cfhowlett, I keep getting an error while I try to purge freeradius: start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 18692: No such process
<RealKillaz_> [fail]
<RealKillaz_> invoke-rc.d: initscript freeradius, action "stop" failed.
<cfhowlett> RealKillaz, reboot into text mode and run the commands
<RealKillaz_> cfhowlett, not possible it's a running server. I'm already on the cli..
<cfhowlett> RealKillaz, oooh, a challenge!
<vnc786> usr13: thanks for info what i beleive is pdf cannot be converted in any other format (can be converted condition is that pdf should contain some simple text) am i right...?
<cfhowlett> RealKillaz, ps -ax didn't reveal what service is running it?
<RealKillaz_> cfhowlett, the server can not go down
<usr13> vnc786: Well, it can be converted to another image type.
<cfhowlett> RealKillaz, understood, but ps -ax should reveal your working processes.
<RealKillaz_> there is no service running freeradius
<RealKillaz_> so I dont't undertstand where the init script gets the pid
<usr13> RealKillaz_: service --status-all
<RealKillaz_> ps aux | grep radius does not reveal anthing
<RealKillaz_> usr13, that shows: [ ? ]  freeradius
<usr13> RealKillaz_: Maybe a lock file?
<vnc786> usr13: but not to any proper text format like doc,xls...and there is no utility available which can convert ...just want to confirm i searched a lot and didnt got too...so asking here finally here  to settle down
<RealKillaz_> usr13, hmm ok
<usr13> RealKillaz_: service freeradius stop
<vnc786> so that i stop doing my R&D on that ...:)
<RealKillaz_> usr13, start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 18692: No such process
<usr13> vnc786: Not that I know of. (Which is the reason for pdf files in the first place.)
<RealKillaz_> usr13, don't understand this
<RealKillaz_> the same PID
<vnc786> usr13: ok thanks
<cfhowlett> RealKillaz, kill -9 that pid
<usr13> RealKillaz_: ps aux |grep 18692
<usr13> RealKillaz_: or kill -15 18692
<RealKillaz_> kill: (18692) - No such process
<RealKillaz_> that process does not exist
<usr13> RealKillaz_: What version of Ubuntu is it?
<ak5_> hi, when I do `sudo visudo` I end up in.... nano
<usr13> RealKillaz_: lsb_release -r
<RealKillaz_> usr13, ok a quick look in the daemon script revealed the problem
<Tm_T> ak5_: yes, it uses $EDITOR
<RealKillaz_> rm -r /var/run/freeradius/freeradius.pid
<ak5_> Tm_T: echo $EDITOR gives me a new line
<usr13> RealKillaz_: Ok, well, there you go.
<flintser> RealKillaz_: what are you trying to do exactly, i came here just :)
<usr13> RealKillaz_: he's trying to uninstall freeradius
<RealKillaz_> thank you guys
<usr13> NP
<RealKillaz_> flintser, removing bad installation of freeradius
<flintser> RealKillaz_: ok, it seems you got it sorted out though?
<RealKillaz_> flintser, for now....
<RealKillaz_> now I can continue removing the other dependencies
<usr13> flintser: Just had to remove the lock file.
<iceroot> is this big performance difference normal on LUKS? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675979/
<ak5_> Tm_T: even after doing export editor=vim;sudo visudo I get nano
<ak5_> sorry
<ak5_> export EDITOR=vim
<Jordan_U> ak5_: sudo EDITOR=vim visudo
<ak5_> Jordan_U: thanks. How to keep this persistant for sudo?
<ak5_> I already `echo 'export EDITOR=vim >> ~/.bashrc'`
<Jordan_U> ak5_: Changing the default editor via update-alternatives will probably do it.
<ak5_> ok
<Jordan_U> ak5_: After that you can also remove that addition to ~/.bashrc (though it doesn't hurt anything to have it).
<flintser> iceroot: lol mine is much slower... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675988/
<histo> +1 for vim
<flintser> iceroot: not answering your question, just wondering should i raid or smthng because over 250mb is much faster than 84
<iceroot> flintser: for my setup you need 4 hdds, i would not suggest to use raid just to get more speed, use a ssd instead
<flintser> iceroot: actually i have few 80gb disks, which i could raid0 just for fun :) ssd cost so much...
<iceroot> flintser: yeah with raid0 you should get ~200% of the speed
<flintser> if i had 4 disks i'd do 0+1 but i only have three.. but well enough offtopic ^^
<joeatlas> ubuntu 12.04 on Vmware with entire disk option installation after installing lamp and ubuntu-restricted-extras i get this error "Disconnected from plymouth" and screen freezzzz!
<joeatlas> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<joeatlas> sleeping time or wat !
<mvt007geek> what is whoise
<joeatlas> ubottu  any help
<joeatlas> ubuntu 12.04 on Vmware with entire disk option installation after installing lamp and ubuntu-restricted-extras i get this error "Disconnected from plymouth" and screen freezzzz!
<joeatlas> can u help
<iceroot> !repeat | joeatlas
<ubottu> joeatlas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<flintser> !patience | joeatlas
<ejv> !enter | joeatlas
<ubottu> joeatlas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flintser> joeatlas: plymouth is the daemon for splash screen according to ubuntu wiki
<mvt007geek> what is whoise? can someone help me?i heard people in irc use it to know the location of people
<joeatlas> ubottu i search the entiren NET and nothing for this dummmmm module plymouth
<ubottu> joeatlas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mvt007geek> with whoise
<histo> mvt007geek: /whois mvt007geek
<iceroot> mvt007geek: #freenode   also see /help whois
<flintser> joeatlas: debugging and other info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<joeatlas> flinster: can i disabled this plymouth and use normal boot
<joeatlas> flinster: if yes plz tell
<flintser> joeatlas: flintser* and the info is there.. if you can boot and login from terminal, you can edit grub in order to do text mode boot
<flintser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> its very likely that plymouth is not the issue.. its whats supposed to start up after plymouth thats the issue
<Tex_Nick> mvt007geek:  might also have a look at this ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<flintser> dr_willis: anyway, text mode helps for debugging :) i forgot that you could add switches straight from grub...
<AlakullihalLinux> hay all..
<AlakullihalLinux> anyone from Indonesia ?
<knot> hello there. I've been working at a new PC/LAN gaming center and I have a few questions. I used a drbl server to deploy a 1tb HD image to all 40 stations, but I'm concerned with the upkeep of game updates and game adding in general. is there a way to use some sort of rsync over a network? to push smaller updates instead of a whole re-image. just looking for some alternatives
<flintser> !id | AlakullihalLinux
<ubottu> AlakullihalLinux: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cfhowlett> knot, local mirror maybe???
<knot> I would like it to be automated via a scheduler
<AlakullihalLinux> I want ask only, are anyone from indonesia
<leotr> hello! I need some advice. I want to modify ubuntu server installation CD to do the following: 1) add some packages to it (i want them to be automatically installed during installation) 2) put some files to CD and extract them after installation (run some custom script after everything has been installed). I want to do these steps fully automatically and without Internet Connection. ...
<cfhowlett> |!remastersys|leotr,
<flintser> knot, i don't know but maybe you could do backup of the 1tb image to all of the 40 stations and keep it synchronized ;F
<flintser> ;D*
<knot> that's what I've done
<knot> but how would I keep it synchronized
<ak5_> knot: depending on how you lock down the pcs, you may like the 'reset' of reimaging
<ak5_> rsync is not the right tool for that imho
<knot> reset of re imaging?
<AlakullihalLinux> no body here #ubuntu-id
<histo> knot: yeah you could use rsync to transfer config files
<histo> knot: instead of transfering the whole disk image if you don't want to.
<leotr> I want CD to be run fully automatically. Yesterday i tried RemasterSys but produced ISO file didn't install anything (some error occured) cfhowlett: I'd like to do it in manual way without remastersys.
<flintser> knot run somekind of backup software with the drbl and set it to sync images automatically maybe every hour?
<knot> I dont need transfer of config files. I would need a transfer of game directories to deploy games easier
<leotr> So i have some questions...
<histo> knot: yeah you can accomplish that with rsync
<cfhowlett> leotr, ask
<histo> knot: it only copies the changes from source to destination
<knot> that's fine
<knot> I would have the game installed on the 'master image' then sync to the others
<histo> knot: yeah mount the master image rsync from the game folder to all the other machines
<leotr> 1) Packages have dependencies. E.g. i want to install python-pyside package but it has dependencies. How do i figure out what packages do i need to include all of them to ISO file?
<histo> knot: are you using diskless remote boot on the machines?
<knot> but how would I automate that for weekly?
<flintser> leotr: use sudo apt-get -d install to just download packages, it sorts out dependencies too
<histo> knot: with cron
<knot> yes drbl has a pxe server too
<histo> knot: Do the clients have drives or are they booting off the server?
<knot> they boot from drives
<histo> knot: ahh yeah then an rsync cronjob is the way to go it sounds
<knot> windows7
<histo> ewww
<knot> yes. well. Games man
<leotr> flintser: thank you. May i do this command on some ubuntu desktop distro or it should be done on clean server installation?
<knot> the drbl server is ubuntu though
<knot> so I could have a cronjob to wake on lan each machine and rsync from the master image and then shutdown when completed?
<histo> knot: well you could share each client drive... mount them all on the server and just rsync to the mounts via a cron job. You will find that windows filesystem times differ from that of linux though.  But if you are rsyncing from a windows source drive to windows client mount shouldn't be an issue.
<histo> knot: yeah
<histo> knot: either way it's up to you on how you want to implement it but there are many options.
<knot> would I need static ips or just use computer names
<flintser> leotr: any machine with internet and apt
<histo> knot: I'd use static ips just to keep things sane.
<histo> knot: or you can use winbind and use netbios names or whatever.
<knot> I'm sort of a linux noob, I'm trying to wrap my head around this
<ga_sk8er> no matter what i do, my video card wont run the steam games. i  guess my card isnt supported on ubuntu. is there a site to tell what version of linux is best for my system?
<histo> knot: you sound like you understand the concept. Why are you using a drbl server?
<leotr> In other words i think that apt-get -d will download packages that are dependencies and missing (not all dependencies) and doing so on ubuntu desktop will not download all required packages. Or maybe i'm wrong and it's possible to specify directory with available packages and apt will analyse what else is requried?
<knot> for the initial deployment of the master image
<histo> ga_sk8er: what kind of video card do you have?
<ga_sk8er> ati x300
<histo> knot: Ahh how'dyou setup the drbl server did you follow A howto? I'd like to take a peek.
<cfhowlett> !hardware|ga_sk8er,
<ubottu> ga_sk8er,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<histo> !ati | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<knot> and for easier restoring if things go wrong? I dont know haha. seemed like a good thing to do
<flintser> leotr: downloaded .debs go to http://forums.retrospect.com/index.php?/topic/147734-error-530-backup-client-not-found/
<histo> ga_sk8er: do you have propriatary drivers installed?
<knot> yes. I will grab it
<histo> knot: cool thanks
<flintser> leotr: SORRY this is the right one: /var/cache/apt/archives
<flintser> :)
<ga_sk8er> histo thats my issue. i dont have them installed & cant figure out how to get them installed
<Tex_Nick> ga_sk8er:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<histo> ga_sk8er: jockey-gtk
<histo> ga_sk8er: run that in terminal
<ga_sk8er> i just tried steps i had seen online & the terminal told me Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<knot> histo, http://geekyprojects.com/cloning/setup-a-clonezilla-server-on-ubuntu/ old article but it works. there is also an option to deploy clonezilla live as the OS, which was the only option that worked with these machines.
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<ga_sk8er> im running 12.04
<dr_willis> its possible you may have better luck with 12.10
<histo> knot: cool ty
<knot> are there good resources for setting up a cronjobs script for accomplishing this?
<ga_sk8er> histo jockey searched for drivers but found nothing
<histo> ga_sk8er: then you may have to follow the directions from ubottu
<histo> dr_willis: 12.10 X drivers are now in 12.04.2 remember
<ga_sk8er> when i tried some directions i  saw on the ubuntu site, the terminal told me Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<dr_willis> and  we have seen how much breakate thats been causeing. ;)
<flintser> leotr: if you have installed the software before using the -d switch, the .deb files are in /var/cache/apt/archives, if you use -d and they aren't installed, it just downloads them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<ga_sk8er> when i  tried to open my game earlier it said something about openGL
<dr_willis> if you got a spare 16gb usb flash you could try installing 12.10 to it and see if they happen to work. ;)
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: don't have 2.0?
<leotr> flintser: i'm sorry for making so many clarifications... If i understand correctly /var/cache/apt/archives on ubuntu desktop contains packages which might be downloaded before and may contain packages that are actually not required by my distribution. Is it possible to override this directory, copy debs from server CD and download packages that need to be added to server CD?
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd 2.0 of what?
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: opengl
<ga_sk8er> i dont think it has open gl....i just installed my linux earlier today
<knot> thanks for the help histo. I have some research ahead of me then :]
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd is open gl in the software center or do i  install it by terminal command?
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: opengl support will come as part of the driver for your gpu
<ga_sk8er> my problem is trying to install my driver
<histo> knot: yeah read about rsync and cron and it will all make sense
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: mobility radeon?
<ga_sk8er> ive been trying to install it as ive seen online...step by step....but i  get an error message
<knot> I hope so
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd my pc doesnt call it mobility...i think that's a laptop version
<histo> knot: the only thing else to overcome is the mounting etc... but that stuff is all easy with docs
<AtuM> hello... I'm having issues with start-stop-daemon and my pacemaker running ocfs2 on drbd volume... running "start-stop-daemon --name ocfs2_controld.cman --stop" gives me "warning: this system is not able to track process names longer than 15 characters, please use --exec instead of --name"
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860842#5 it was solved for mobility, but it may work
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd i'll try it
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd on the 2nd step when i copy & paste what it says, the terminal tells me E: Unable to locate package ligl1-mesa-dri
<leotr> how much does 1 hour of consulting cost?
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: it probably meant libgl-mesa-dri
<ga_sk8er> the part where it puts OpenGL back on the pc...thats where it messes up on me
<aeon-ltd> libgl1-mesa-dri
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd ok i'll try that command
<Fuzzles> what uses more resources ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd same issue....unable to locate package
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: it exists here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl1-mesa-dri
<Fuzzles> what uses more resources ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> Fuzzles: they're both pretty heavy, i'd say unity is heavier than kde. though the last time i used kde was 2 years ago
<aeon-ltd> Fuzzles: what's the spec of your pc?
<dr_willis> id say close to the same
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-swx11
<Fuzzles> aeon-ltd, my specs are fine 4gb of ram ati radeion hd 3 series graphics i was just curious
<dr_willis> seems the web browsers use up  more resources then the desktops these days. ;)
<cousteau> I got this weird error message while booting: "Disk unit UUID-(long uuid of a disk unit) isn't ready or wasn't found. Press S for (couldn't read this part)" and then it disappeared and the normal login appeared.  Should I worry?
<dr_willis> cousteau:  check your fstab for a invalid entry
<oal> I have two keyboard layouts set up (switching between them in the top bar next to the clock). Is there a shortcut to cycle throughg them?
<cousteau> can't find that warning in dmesg
<dr_willis> it wouldent be in dmesg i imagine.. check your fstab file for a invalid entry.
<flintser> Fuzzles: i think kubuntu uses more recources since kde has updatet so much and different kinds of widgets are default
<cousteau> dr_willis, seems to be swap
<cousteau> swap seems not to be mounted
<dr_willis> if the fstab entry is wrong. that would make sence
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: did it work?
<Tex_Nick> oal:  here's a list of standard keyboard shortcuts ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts ... don't know if what you are after is there though
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd E: Unable to locate package libgli-mesa-dri
<ga_sk8er> i guess that means it found the other 2
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: it's libgl1 not i
<iceroot> what is the reason why fdisk can only create 2GB primary ext4 partitions?
<iceroot> 2TB
<ga_sk8er> oh that explains it. my mistake
<histo> iceroot: it doesn't understand GPT
<histo> iceroot: it uses msdos partitioning
<iceroot> histo: what is the correct way to create a 3,5TB partition? (cli)
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ga_sk8er>  libgl1-mesa-glx : Conflicts: libgl1
<ga_sk8er>  libgl1-mesa-swx11 : Conflicts: libgl1
<ga_sk8er> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Fuzzles> flintser, you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ga_sk8er> so this means those files are already on the system...right?
<oal> Tex_Nick: thanks, but I couldn't find it there.
<histo> iceroot: use parted  I think cfdisk can do GPT although i'm not sure I believe there is also sfdisk which I think can.
<iceroot> histo: thank you alot for the useful information
<cousteau> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1676196/ here's my fdisk -l
<cousteau> there seems to be something weird at the end of the disk...
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: wait remove those 3 packages, try again. check the spelling.
<Tex_Nick> oal : sorry man :(
<ga_sk8er> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-swx11
<ga_sk8er> theres the command i used to install them
<cousteau> I think /dev/sda8 is supposed to be the swap, which I don't remember how big it was, but it wasn't ridiculously big
<oal> Tex_Nick: Looks like I might be able to add my custom shortcuts calling setxkbmap. I hope that works
<cousteau> the 3 linux partitions are /, /home and /opt
<Tex_Nick> oal : great ! ... hope ya get it
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get remove libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-swx11
<cousteau> I think I will touch /forcefsck and reboot...
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: then run the install again
<dr_willis> i dont think you fsck swap partitionbs
<ga_sk8er> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ga_sk8er>  libgl1-mesa-glx : Conflicts: libgl1
<ga_sk8er>  libgl1-mesa-swx11 : Conflicts: libgl1
<ga_sk8er> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<ga_sk8er> the remove command removed the steam client
<cousteau> dr_willis, doesn't fsck also fix problems in the main partition table?
<cousteau> or how should I fix it?
<dr_willis> guess you can try it and see.. you may have to mkswap on the swap partition
<cousteau> the problem is that the swap partition seems to have fubared
<dr_willis> delte it. remake it. mkswap on it..
<dr_willis> or just mkswap on it
<cousteau> (its entry in the main partition table, this is)
<cousteau> the size also doesn't make sense
<dr_willis> may be a good idea to make backups befor trying stuff. ;)
<cousteau> or I could just forget about swap; I've never used that...
<dr_willis> it could be a sign the HD is having deeper issues also....
<PsyCl0ne> Hi everyone, I just recently did a fresh install of 12.10 to a 256GB hard drive but now when I try to download anything Transmission reports that there is no storage space available and I really dont know how to see if my partitions are setup correctly
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd did u  see whre i posted my issue still form terminal?
<ga_sk8er> *from
<cousteau> dr_willis, how would I check that?  something about "SMART", right?
<nibbler__> PsyCl0ne: 1) sudo fdisk -l 2) ssd hds tend to die plentiful and early
<gitesh> Hi Ubuntu
<PsyCl0ne> nibbler_ Thank you its just a standard drive
<nibbler__> PsyCl0ne: df -h gives nice output about diskspace, too
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: yes
<Ronalds_Mz> PsyClone, somethings wrong with partition of home
<Ronalds_Mz> you will probably not fix it without reinstall
<ga_sk8er> ok
<gitesh> just wanted to say that, Focuse doesn't change properly when I am switching between Apps using Workspace Switcher.  OK?
<iceroot> histo: fyi: gdisk is the way to go to handle GPT partitions, cfdisk was not able to do it. everything fine now, so thank you again for the useful hint
<PsyCl0ne> Ronalds_Mz thank you Ill just go do that now
<PsyCl0ne> seems like all my partitions are messed
<PsyCl0ne> I have no heme
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd maybe ubuntu dont support this particular card. im running an old machine
<PsyCl0ne> home8
<PsyCl0ne> Thank you guys
<cousteau> do I need to unmount the drive before running smartctl on it?
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: skip installing those pkgs, go on ahead to install xserver-xorg-video-radeon ; maybe it'll work anyway
<ga_sk8er> i sure hope so
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: it's still worth trying
<gitesh> bye!
<histo> iceroot: np
<itteration> mozilla crashed, chatzilla closed.   wanted to say thankyou again to thesheep
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd it tells me xorg isnt installed. i went through software center to get it but it still gives the error
<sveinse> Is there a way to control the logic and/or priority of the DNS resolver in precise/NM? I'm connected to company LAN by eth0 and a public network on wlan, and I'm often incapable of resolving lan dns entries as it seems to use the public dns resouces and not the lan.
<ga_sk8er> Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<ga_sk8er> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<ga_sk8er> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<ga_sk8er> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xorg-xserver is not installed
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: you mean xserver-xorg right? not xorg-xserver?
<ga_sk8er> i copied & pasted...thats what the terminal calls it
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: from the forum or from irc?
<ga_sk8er> thats what my terminal calls it. it says that is whats missing. i copied out of terminal & pasted in here
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: i'm gonna give up, i'm sorry. maybe there are easier to find drivers that contain opengl2 support
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg
<ga_sk8er> im just wondering if maybe another version of linux will find the video card...maybe fedora or some other distro
<ga_sk8er> wish i  could find out which one will work with my hardware before trying all of them
<jarco> If ubuntu doesn't see it few will ...
<Tex_Nick> 14 DVD's burned in win xp using identical parameters ... verified after burn ... only one will read in quantal ... any ideas as to why ?
<dr_willis> unless ters some weird bugs going on
<jarco> I usually come to ubuntu if all the others fail me.... :)
<ga_sk8er> maybe an older version of ubuntu will run the video card
<ga_sk8er> i thikn i have a version 11 disk somewhere to install from
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  tried on differnt machines?
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  feeling brave try a 13.x ;)
<ry|an> I believe you might be interested in gentoo or l4n
<opus87> #ammd
<ga_sk8er> dr_willis if version 12 dont want to find my older hardware i  was thinknig of going the other way....take an older OS that would more than likely find it....the newer one probably wont find it either
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  hard to tell.. how old is that card?
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : not yet ... my new year resolution was to see if i could go a whole year without booting into windoze ... guess i'm gonn already have to break that resolution ;)
<Komzpa> hello. a question about ubuntu for phones: we're makeing offline maps application that could be ported to ubuntu for phones, who should we contact about it being preinstalled on mobile phones?
<ga_sk8er> idk but it came with this pc & the pc has a floppy drive but runs a sata hd
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  ive had optical drives be weird and make disks that could opnlyu be read on that same drive..
<cfhowlett> !phone|Komzpa,
<ubottu> Komzpa,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<ga_sk8er> so im gonna say around 2003 or 2004....about the time sata was just getting started
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  so that thing has a 10 yr old ati card?
<ga_sk8er> right around there
<ry|an> ga_sk8er try this http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2012-07-21-gnaa-linux
<ry|an> if it doesn't detect your GPU you are out of luck
<cousteau> I ran a short SMART test, and now I have no idea what it means
<dr_willis> The fglrx drivers normally dont support any cards after some set age.
<dr_willis> ati likes to remove support for older cards as fast as they can
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : ah ok ... these DVD's were burned on the same drive, just booted into win xp
<ga_sk8er> i looked it up & it said ubuntu supports the card. online, they might of meant the older versions of the OS
<superdo> hi,
<cfhowlett> superdo, greetings
<ga_sk8er> yeah, thats why im thinking of changing distros or going to an older version of Ubuntu
<superdo> if I have a win7/ubuntu system and I reinstall win (to Win8) should i count with any troubles?
<thufir_> is javamail (oracle) available through apt?
<Adam-85> help for Vbox Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  ive found dvd to be not the most reliable media for backups. I had a lot of backup disks that couldent read the last file on them.. I tend to use usb hds now a days
<ga_sk8er> superdo whateveru  do in windows shouldnt affect the linux side of the drive
<cousteau> thufir_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=javamail
<superdo> ga_sk8er, good news :)
<cousteau> there are some things called javamail there, not sure if they're what you're looking for
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  im  thinking you are going to have to go to a REALLY REALLY old version. ;)
<cousteau> it seems they are implementations of that javamail thing
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  you are trying to run steam and games on a 10 yr old machine?
<ga_sk8er> dr_willis do u know any other distro besides ubuntu that might possibly work with the video card?
<thufir_> cousteau: I was looking at that earlier, it doesn't seem to have java mail JAR itself, though.
<superdo> ga_sk8er, they are on different partitions, that helps?
<aeon-ltd> superdo: you want to install win8 to the win7 partition?
<superdo> aeon-ltd, yes.
<aeon-ltd> superdo: most likely you'll kill the bootloader
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  they will all use the same X drivers I imagine. because i bet the fglrx drivers dropped that card several years back.
<superdo> hm
<ga_sk8er> dr_willis yes, they run fine on this same machine under windows & when i googled i saw that ubuntu supports my video card
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:   ubuntu supports it with the open sourced drivers..  i imagine.
<ga_sk8er> superdo whateveru  do under linux dont affect windows & whatever u  do under windows dont affect linux
<ga_sk8er> ive had problems trying to get the driver for the last few days now
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : yeah i understand ... hey thanks for the feedback sir :)
<superdo> right. so two different answer, im confused oO
<ga_sk8er> superdo u can remove ur windows partition & add it right back ( a reinstall) & it wont hurt ur linux part of the drive
<aeon-ltd> superdo: if you're using grub, windows will overwrite that
<superdo> yes im using grub
<aeon-ltd> superdo: which is why iti s reccommended to install linux second
<aeon-ltd> the win bootloader can't boot linux
<superdo> yes but I dont want to touch linux at the moment..
<superdo> but i feel i have to do it
<PeTaz> win bootloader can boot linux partition
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd superdo wants to reinstall his windows so he wont be going into linux until his windows gets reinstalled right back on the same drive
<superdo> ga_sk8er, thats true
<aeon-ltd> ok
<ga_sk8er> when hes done, the linux boot loader should still see a windows partition exists
<ga_sk8er> just dont format the drive, only remove ur partition
<superdo> ga_sk8er, and what is with Win8? I heard its aggressive
<ga_sk8er> & add a new one back on
<aeon-ltd> the boot loader won't be there after windows is installed
<Halite_CryingIRL> -cries-
<ga_sk8er> superdo idk.....ive never ran win 8  yet
<superdo> ok
<superdo> I installed on a laptop, and more faster than Win7, the install and after the install, during usage
<superdo> it doesnt mean i like win :)
<PeTaz> win7 is losing suport
<ga_sk8er> nobody does...its why im trying to get a stable version of linux for my pc
<superdo> thanks for the tips!!
<ga_sk8er> in april of this year there wont be anymore win updates for xp
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  for a 10 yr old pc... well.. thats going to be problematic
<Halite_CryingIRL> edwardk
<superdo> ga_sk8er, dont say.. i have unsolved problen on 12.10 my LAN vs. Wifi arghh..
<PeTaz> win8 runs great on 10 years old machine
<ga_sk8er> dr_willis im running fine except for my video driver. on windows i ran a think to see & my pc is able to run win7 but im not gonna buy an OS for that price when linux is free
<kaho> just test
 * dr_willis would like to see benchmarks of that.
<ga_sk8er> *thing
<thufir_> I'm running xfce.  When I click on a .zip file, there's no option to "extract here".  How do I get that functionality?  I don't want open the archive manager.
<dr_willis> Theres several legacy type disrtos out for older hardware
<PeTaz> like xubuntu
<dr_willis> no.. i mean actual Legacy designed disrtos..  Not just light mondern disrtos.
<ga_sk8er> dr_willis i might even reinstall through my mom's laptop into my hd by my usb reader
<dr_willis> Puppylinux  has a few. disrtowatch i recall lists others
<kaho>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<PeTaz> damsn samal
<PeTaz> damn small
<histo> PeTaz: xubuntu or lubuntu will run on 10 year old hardware
<ga_sk8er> moms laptop has win7 so it should run pretty good...better than my little dinosaur lol
<histo> ga_sk8er: It doesn't matter what the the hardware is currently running
<histo> ga_sk8er: basically it's like this ubuntu could run on some really old hardware; however, now we have unity which requires a 3D video card. If you don't have that it will run horribly slow. If you switch DEs it would be fine.
<PeTaz> 4mlinux is the best distro
<l057c0d3r> heh my brother has an older computer...
<histo> !requirements | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ga_sk8er> histo my issue is my i cant get my video card driver cause i  think its kinda old so the hardware does matter some
<histo> ga_sk8er: That's not the problem older hardware is usually better supported in linux
<l057c0d3r> i still say it has something to do with his video card driver...  because youtube and vlc ext.. basicly all video lags if full screen
<histo> ga_sk8er: did you look at the directions from ubottu?
<histo> !ati | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dr_willis> its possible a 10 yr old ATI card has never had decent linux support...
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, I'd say it's probable ...
<ga_sk8er> the ati website lists a driver there for linux but it dont tell what distro of linux it is for
<dr_willis> and how old does it say that driver is?
<cfhowlett> ga_sk8er, then it's agnostic and might just work
<dr_willis> id bet they droped support for it at least 5 yrs ago
<lestus> why would you want to have something from 10 years ago?
<ga_sk8er> cfhowlett i hope so
<dr_willis> i bet i got newer hardware in my garrage ready for the trash. ;)
<lestus> i mean a starter amd card is like 25 bucks
<cfhowlett> lestus, not everyone has that luxury.  for many, if it works, why bother with new/shiny stuff.
<PeTaz> you could use shipit to get new ubuntu with unity + discret gfx card
<PeTaz> you could use shipit to get new ubuntu cd with unity + discret gfx card
<cfhowlett> PeTaz, shipit?  not anymore ...
<cfhowlett> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
 * dr_willis thought that sounded strange
<lestus> cfhowlett,  new sure, shiny at that price, doubt it, either way, 25 bucks is not really a luxury, im speaking as someone who comes from poor city, my dad works two jobs sometimes doing 16 hour shifts just to pay bills, yet we have better hardware than that 25 buck card
<cfhowlett> lestus, perspective.  I'm in Beijing.  $25 is a weeks salary for a whole LOT of folk.
<lestus> yea thats what im saying
<lestus> and guess waht
<dr_willis> go dumpster diveing. ;)
 * Tex_Nick says, send me that old hardware ... NO CRT's though :-)
<lestus> $800 card is a week salary for folk in some countries also
<lestus> but they get it
<lestus> after saving up
<ga_sk8er> if i was rich enough i wouldnt be on a donosaur pc installing a free OS.....apparently, im broke
<lestus> so if 25$ is difficult fair enough, but surely its not impossible if you are stuck with 10 year old hardware
<lestus>  i mean surely at SOME stage in those ten years $25 could have been afforded? no?
<l057c0d3r> ga_sk8er, nothing wrong with free os...
<lestus> ga_sk8er, valid point
<superdo> do I need anything more than set info in network/interfaces file to get a static ip address? because I get diff. IP after every boot
<superdo> It was enough on 11.10
<histo> superdo: is this a GUI system?
<l057c0d3r> im still trying to figure out what is sending key signals in the background on my setup..
<l057c0d3r> tried to set keys in zsnes.. and when i press the button joy04 is sent within seconds...
<cousteau> interesting...  googling for "ladrones" (spanish for "thieves") leads to the homepage of the SGAE again
<ga_sk8er> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<l057c0d3r> and if i push the set all button it just sets that to all of them...
<ga_sk8er> that link there tells me to use an older version...even lists my card as example...x300
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  weird.
<l057c0d3r> which didn't happen when i was running lubuntu..  and ubuntu for that mater
<superdo> histo: yes
<ga_sk8er> guess i'll install an older version sometime tomorrow
<l057c0d3r> but since i started with a minimal.. and built up... it does...
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  tested with a live cd to see if it happend os n other disrtos?
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis, it only happens on this customized mini install..
<l057c0d3r> tried different live cd's already
<superdo> histo: tried adding data for static address, but the Save button was greyd out
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  check what modules are loaded.. there may be some odd joydev modume
<l057c0d3r> i'm thinking about just droping the minimal install.. and going back to ubuntu/unity..  then just adding a different desktop environment...
<dr_willis> i never bother with minimal. ;) dont see the point
<ga_sk8er> i have an ubuntu 9 disc i'll use tomorrow...that should be old enough
<l057c0d3r> since i've been using gnome3  since my gnome-shell/cairo-dock setup acts up...
<l057c0d3r> and has to be restarted every few hours...
<ga_sk8er> if that dont work, then i  have fedora 12
<histo> superdo: you need to use sudo to edit that file.
<l057c0d3r> well dr_willis.. i was trying to save hdd space... and only install the things i wanted....  trying to keep track of dependencies and what came in with what ext..
<l057c0d3r> which all kind of seems pointless now
<histo> superdo: also if you are using network manager you may just want to configure your static ip in there.
<superdo> histo, yes i talked about netw. manager
<l057c0d3r> ga_sk8er, what are you trying to accomplish again..
<superdo> histo, there was the save button grayed out
<l057c0d3r> because i have an old old old computer.. that runs amazing with lubuntu
<ga_sk8er> i want to get my video card working right so i can play my steam games under linux
<histo> ga_sk8er: NO don't use ubuntu 9
<l057c0d3r> what kind of video card was it
<dr_willis> installing steam on ubuntu 9 -- will be a challange i bet.,
<histo> ga_sk8er: Use a current version. if it doesn't ahve a 3d video card use xubuntu derivative. Or don't run unity
<ga_sk8er> ok where would i get the xubuntu?
<l057c0d3r> histo, i was thinking he should just run lubuntu..  its rather light
<histo> ga_sk8er: May I please suggest using xubuntu  That still won't solve your video card issue as it's just a desktop environment. All the other software kernel etc.. is still the same.
<l057c0d3r> and would help him out when it comes to gaining every bit of power that he is going to need for his games if he gets them working
<histo> !ati | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> l057c0d3r: People ahve this really messed up sense on what hardware is required to run ubuntu. Minimum specs are rather low.
<dr_willis> and it goes full circle again.. hes got a 9+ yr old ati card. so if he uses a newer disrto.. it wont have the fglrx drivers.. and the open sourced drivers dont work well enough to play the games i imagine.
<l057c0d3r> histo, i under stand that...
<l057c0d3r> and people tell me that....
<l057c0d3r> yet every old computer i put it on..  runs like crap.
<l057c0d3r> slow slow slow..  xp was faster on them
<l057c0d3r> so we go with xbuntu or lubuntu on them
<histo> Because of the video card
<histo> it's not the rest of the system specs. It's due to unity requiring a 3d video card
<l057c0d3r> right...
<ga_sk8er> ubottu http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<histo> if ga_sk8er installs video drivers his system will be fine
<orangemax> hi guys
<histo> ga_sk8er: Have you read the page from ubottu about video drivers?
<l057c0d3r> i think im starting to like gnome3
<aeon-ltd> histo: i suppose that's the problem though, for ubuntu to remain relevant it has to a true alternative to win8 osx. which means utilizing the latest hardware
<solfern> l057c0d3r, strong words xD
<aeon-ltd> *be a
<[RussiaMale36]> hi all
<jarco> I did like it... Untill I actually installed on my work desktop. Got rid of it in three weeks :)
<orangemax> oh yeah unity is a total fail
<histo> aeon-ltd: right but they should still have a fallback mode for hardware that doesn't ahve 3d support in nix. or low end non gaming video cards.
<l057c0d3r> i've found that shell extensions are a must though
<jarco> orangemax, Why?
<histo> aeon-ltd: like unity-2d
<l057c0d3r> because the default setup rather blows
<Halite> cry
<ga_sk8er> histo yeas ive read his page  but the link i sent him claims that the older cards wont work & even lists mine as 1 of the examples that dont work
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  i find i get so many extensions.. it gets confuseing. :) then some dont want to get removed.. heh.
<aeon-ltd> histo: they probably assumed with so many forks of ubuntu they wouldn't need to
<histo> ga_sk8er: Which link?
<orangemax> coz its unusable
<orangemax> preffer kubuntu
<ga_sk8er> histo http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<supaplex> hello, I have a problem with dualbooting windows7+ubuntu and dont know how to fix this
<ga_sk8er> when u click to go to section 3, theres a warning at top about cards no longer supported
<supaplex> can someone help me?
<orangemax> supaplex, GRUB problems?
<shoot> I am trying to forward a connection to my vm from the host. For example, i have RDP/3389(192.168.78.128) on windows vm. My host machine is Ubuntu(192.168.1.115). So if i connect to my local machine using rdesktop 192.168.4.2 then i want the connection to redirect to windows vm rdp
<jarco> orangemax, Why is it unusable? It works great at my home setup.
<histo> ga_sk8er: That sux that ati did that. If you use an older version like 8.04 you will not be able to install steam I can garantee that.
<l057c0d3r> i will say..  removing the task bar....  not a fan....  still kind of wonder what gnome team was up to when they made all the changes.
<supaplex> orangemax: think so
<shoot> i was following this guide http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-redirecting-network-traffic-to-a-new-ip-using-iptables/
<ga_sk8er> histo but on an older version i  should be able to run the windows version under wine, right?
<histo> ga_sk8er: if that was your whole goal... I've been in and out so I missed most of the conversation.
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: you're intel integrated probably has a better chance :)
<histo> ga_sk8er: Can that card even run steam games natively in windows?
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd integrated what? for some reason this mobo doesnt have a built-in video card
<orangemax> supaplex - what exactly happens when you turn on pc? Does grub boot normally?
<ga_sk8er> histo yeah i  play them all the time in windows
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: wow, dude. what oem?
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  what games exactly?
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : have you chatted with ActionParsnip lately ... haven't seen him here in a while
<ga_sk8er> i do team fortress 2 but i did have half-life & team fortress classic on my hd before...removed them for disc space cause i  dont play them that often
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd windows xp
<histo> ga_sk8er: On this hardware?
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: oem not os
<ga_sk8er> histo yes
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  nope. not seen him lately. I was going to show him a URL  about a servivce/trick to put all the browsers caches in the tmpfs that he loves so much. ;)
<l057c0d3r> like dell.. hp..
<supaplex> orangemax: yes I get a dualboot screen and I can pick ubuntu and everything runs nice, but when I pick windows and restart from windows it wont boot
<histo> ga_sk8er: You could install steam in wine rigth now in 12.04 or whatever you are running.
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd sorry ...dell
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: dimension 5xxx?
<ga_sk8er> histo but wont i get same problem when trying to run the game if the video card wont install on here?
<histo> ga_sk8er: What happens when you try and install the linux version of steam?
<dr_willis> so next time someone sees Actionparsnip point him towards --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/keep-your-browser-profiles-in-tmpfs-ram.html
<Tm_T> dr_willis: memoserv is your friend
<ga_sk8er> aeon-ltd xps 400
<l057c0d3r> well im off to watch some netflix.... still stoked over it working on linux now....
<l057c0d3r> take care peeps
<ga_sk8er> histo it installs steam fine. i even waited for the game to install. when i run it it gives me an error code
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  sad that amazon prime is now broken on linux. ;(
<l057c0d3r> really
<histo> ga_sk8er: Have you tried steam support?
<l057c0d3r> how they manage to break it..
<dr_willis> the flash updates broke/changed some DRM stuff. so it dont work any more.
<histo> ga_sk8er: What sort of error code?
<dr_willis> I need to try it again - i think i saw a flash update this week
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : strange you say that ... he gave me a pointer on something similar ... hope he is well :)
<l057c0d3r> yeah..
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  that url took his trick and made it  more automated.
<roundyz> Hello
<l057c0d3r> there was an update..  and then a week later another if i remember correctly
<roundyz> How can I debug my networking routing table?
<ga_sk8er> histo Could find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError' Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<ga_sk8er> im betting its the outdated card option
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : ok man ... could share that ;-)
<histo> ga_sk8er: Yeah you may not experience that running through wine. It's worth a try
<supaplex> oh orangemax left
<histo> ga_sk8er: YOu may want to update your card. May I suggest someone non ATI since they just hosed you like that.
<supaplex> can someone else help me with a dualboot problem
<histo> !ask | supaplex
<ubottu> supaplex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> supaplex: did you follow the boot repair procedure?
<supaplex> I did boot-repair and that fixes the boot procedure
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : lol ... i found the post he gave me ... <ActionParsnip> Tex_nick: I also shove my web cache in tempfs for speed :-). Its good for SSDs too, fewer writes with worthless data
<supaplex> However when I run windows again it seems to corrupt the boot
<histo> supaplex: Howso?
<supaplex> As long as I dont use Windows I will get the dualboot screen, but when I run windows and restart I wont get the dualboot screen again
<ga_sk8er> supaplex....u might have to do 3 partitions...on ur windows partitme room & install another ubuntu then that should redo the loader when it installs that. then u can go in & remove the new ubuntu on the smaller partition
<dr_willis> supaplex:  sounds like windows may have some av software or somthing thats overrideing the mbr with  a diffderfnt one..
<dr_willis> if you are saying grub works untill you boot to windows.. and then grub goes away
<ga_sk8er> *on ur windows partition make room
<worm> I had just removed my user from every groups except sudo. Will that cause some problem? How can I fix it?
<Guest52130> hi
<worm> My user is the only user in my computer. using 12.10
<Guest52130> hi worm
<Guest52130> where r u?
<Guest52130> hi chanserv
<supaplex> thanks dr_willis and ga_sk8er: I will first look in windows if I can find something to stop overriding grub
<dr_willis> why did you remove the groups?
<jarco> Lol Guest52130
<Guest52130> because of fack..\\
<ga_sk8er> i thought that was a mac issue...not linux
<Guest52130> why r u laughing me?
<DJones> Guest52130: This isn't a general chat channel, if you have an Ubuntu support question feel free to ask it
<XtremeWiz> Guest52130: ChanServ is a bot. :)
<jarco> Because you just greeted a computer :)
<worm> dr_willis: by mistake... I tried to add my user into group video, then I typed "usermod worm -G video"... Then I asked my friend and get back to group sudo. However none of us can remember a regular user should be in which groups...
<dr_willis> groups -> username adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare ftp
<ga_sk8er> i just left room & reeentered so i bet i  lost interent for a min...hate my ISP
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : Profile Sync Daemon ... ohhh man that looks cool ... gotta give it a try ... thanks :)
<worm> that's all? thanks to dr_willis. I will carefully read the user manual this time...
<worm> Now I have a problem on wireless Hotspot. my laptop is connected to internet via ethernet, and I want it to host a hotspot to share the internet connection to my iPod touch. However although my iPod found and connected to my laptop, it can't get an available ip address. I tried to set the ip address manually, but the computer still can't ping it (destination not reachable).  What can I do?
 * Tex_Nick wonders why he keeps tweaking Quantal ... it's running so smooth that he should just leave it alone
<maeniel> so true
<ga_sk8er> histro r u  the one i was talking to about going through wine earlier?
<ga_sk8er> i got wine installed through software center then i  installed the windows version of steam but when i enter my login info & click to login, it kinda hangs
<k1l_> ga_sk8er: for wine support with the windows programs and the different wine versions see the wine appdb and the wine support
<k1l_> !wine | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> the linux steam client - only has  the linux native games..  wine/steam ive found cant play all games. and only some will work.
<sharkk> join #gnuplot
<sharkk> ups
<dr_willis> be GREAT if the linux steam client could use wine for some games
<Tex_Nick> ga_sk8er:  my personal experience with wijne is that it sometimes only provides marginal functionallity ... and steam is so new to linux that you might encounter multiple problems
<ga_sk8er> im encountering problems now...dont hurt to try
<supaplex> Is there anyway I can stop windows to stop overwritting my grub boot loader?
<dr_willis> figre out what in windows id doing it.. and disable it..
<dr_willis> could be AV software. could actually be a MBR virus in windows for all wee know.
<dr_willis> I recall some bios's have a MBR protection feature. but that dosent seem to be the case for you
<Tex_Nick> ga_sk8er:  yeah , i wasn't trying to be critical ... it's people like you that will make it better by using and sharing your experience ;-)
<ga_sk8er> i cna help the linux world & the steam worl ...both at same time :)
<codyc1515> Hi guys, I am having an issue with Ubuntu Server 12.10 (quantal). I am able to SSH into the server from the WAN but I am not able to connect to any external addresses from the Ubuntu server without them timing out.
<AppleJuice> supaplex, As a alternative to dr_jesus solution, you could disable writing to the boot loader if your bios supports it.
<codyc1515> Never mind, I fixed it...
<ga_sk8er> im trying to find where wine puts my drive c ...i cant find the files
<Tex_Nick> ga_sk8er:  i think it's in your home dir ... you need to show hiddeen files though ?
<ga_sk8er> oh ok
<Tex_Nick> hidden
<DJones> ga_sk8er: Its a while since I've used anything with wine, but I think its in ~/home/.windows (or something similarly hidden)
<ljbomir> hi all
<ga_sk8er> idk what i did but when i  was in the folder i  right clicked & it suddenly closed out & i cant access my ubuntu desktop in top corner
<ga_sk8er> my icons on desktop are suddenly gone too
<dr_willis> You broke the internet. ;)
<superdo> i never chose "install alongside Windows" option, what it does?
<AtuM> I guess this is still true: "kernel has a maximum lenght for process names that appears to be 15" this means that "start-stop-daemon" fails when tring to stop a deamon called "ocfs2_clusterd.cman" - but that's what appears to run when one calls "service o2cb stop" - what can I do to fix this?
<dr_willis> superdo:  thats a wubi install.. avoid wubi.
<ga_sk8er> brb i guess i log off & back onto ubunut
<superdo> ah yes, thx
<StrassenJunge> Hello?
<dr_willis> Jello
<dat789> hi Dr
<zelo> i want to find some files with log extensions and echo empty value to overwrite them. AFAIK something like """ find ./ -name "*.log" -exec echo "" > {} \; """ should work but im sure im making some stupid error here. Can someone help me with that?
<StrassenJunge> Hey, I was wondering if you could help me, I am trying to installl Ubuntu via USB and im using Universal USB Installer.
<XtremeWiz> StrassenJunge: What error do you get?
<abhinavmehta> is ubuntu is based on BSD-unix??
<StrassenJunge> Everytime I use it I get these error messages ""
<StrassenJunge> Well
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  bsd is not linux.
<DJones> abhinavmehta: No, its based on Debian
<StrassenJunge> I cant copy and paste but
<StrassenJunge> There is these 10 files that it says are "broken"
<StrassenJunge> Holy Schmolly!
<abhinavmehta> dr_jesus, DJones ohh..k thnaks
<StrassenJunge> Now there is 170 of them
<leotr> hello! i need someone who has experience in creation of custom installation CDs (add packages that i want, install them during installation, add some additional directory to disk and perform postinstallation script from CD). I want CD to be self-contained (so i don't need internet connection for installation). I want to understand how installer works. I don't want to use some gui tookits for it.
<leotr> Has anybody such experience and maybe we could talk about it in private conversation. How much would that cost?
<StrassenJunge> An example would be
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<StrassenJunge> 175 Data error in 'preseed\cli.seed'. is broken
<Myrtti> leotr: we are all volunteers here
<StrassenJunge> Anybody have any idea what these errors could mean? I cant help but think that this would interfere when i try to install if all these files are "broken"
<dr_willis> whats saying they are broken exactly?
<Sebzzz> fail
<StrassenJunge> There is about 178 of these such messages and they are about all the files that it is trying to put onto my usb
<dr_willis> StrassenJunge:  could be the iso image file is bad. you did check its md5sum?
<dr_willis> the pendrivelinux site has tools that can put the iso on the flash and boot that via grub2 also. or you can image the iso to usb other ways.
<StrassenJunge> Erm. I am quite a newbie, but I am also eager to learn, how do I check the md5sum?
<dr_willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> I Think some of the tools at the pendrivelinux site can download and check the sums also.. ive not used them in some time
<StrassenJunge> Alright well I'll do this and report back. Thanks for the help
<leotr> Myrtti: okay, but if one needs specific help, why not being paid for that? I need some detailed explanation for some parts of InstallCDCustomization, but it's more that 2-3 questions.
<ga_sk8er> when the pc rebooted it gave me a low video warning & wont get back to the desktop....i'll just go to bed & try again tomorrow
<Tex_Nick> StrassenJunge:  this link has some info regardint that message ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2025014
<sveinse> Is there a way to control the logic and/or priority of the DNS resolver in precise and NM? I'm connected to company LAN by eth0 and a public network on wlan, and I'm often incapable of resolving lan dns entries as it seems to use the public dns resouces and not the lan.
<dayWalker51288> help
<johnnydepp39> So, I tried to install Ubuntu on my PC this morning, and this is what popped up: http://i.imgur.com/LNeEEkR.jpg -- any ideas?
<StrassenJunge> Well it says the Checksums are different. Does this mean my iso isnt good?
<dayWalker51288> maybe
<Tex_Nick> StrassenJunge:  yep ... if checksums don't match ... means there is file corruption
<StrassenJunge> So I just redownload it and try again?
<XtremeWiz> StrassenJunge: yep
<dr_willis> or use the torrents
<Tex_Nick> StrassenJunge:  see what dr_willis posted ... torrents might be faster
<dr_willis> a torrent should also verify the data
<dr_willis> you could even point the torrent to the .iso file and it might fix it. ;)
<StrassenJunge> alrighty
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : that's an interesting concept ;)
<mvt007geek> is anyone familiar with iozone?it's a testing tool
<mvt007geek> i want to test a systemfile that i have mounted to /mnt
<megha> does ubuntu supports selinux ?
<dr_willis> it uses apparmour i belive
<DJones> !selinux | megha
<ubottu> megha: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<mvt007geek> is anyone familiar with iozone?it's a testing tool
<megha> :)
<StrassenJunge> Well the torrents are excruciatingly slow
<dr_willis> if you point it to the iso you allready have downloaded.. it should be able to verify/check and only download thebad parts
<StrassenJunge> Really? Will do then.
<StrassenJunge> Thats quite interesting
<dr_willis> id still check the md5 after its done
<mvt007geek> is anyone familiar with iozone?it's a testing tool.i want to do a est on a filesystem which i have been mounted but should i go to the mount address and do the test? or i should go somewhere els
<StrassenJunge> Indeed.
<shadowshell> hi all, this question isn't ubuntu specific but is related.
<Tex_Nick> StrassenJunge:  an after-thought here ... you did use the same checksum hash on your file that the server you downloaded from used ? ie: md5 or sha ... etc ?
<StrassenJunge> Well it says it will still take 30 minutes
<megha> is there anything like sandbox present on ubuntu ?
<StrassenJunge> Yes I did
<shadowshell> I recently watched a screencast that was recorded directly to a service that ended in a .io domain. Anyone know the name of this service? Its like shelr.tv, but not it.
<multimedia> Hello
<shadowshell> megha: you mean like chroot?
<megha> shadowshell: ya kind off..
<shadowshell> megha: there is something that is part of the deb package building toolchain
<shadowshell> megha: can't recall name
<shadowshell> megha: its used to build packages in a clean sandbox env without hurting the installed system
<shadowshell> The screencast service I mentioned, I meant that it recored a terminal session
<shadowshell> so it was like a terminal session screencast like shelr.tv, but another service. anyone heard of this? ends in .io domain?
<megha> shadowshell: ok :) let me know the name if it comes to your mind
<ChristopherWere> Hey guys, have a bit of a work crisis here. I've just turned on my computer and I can't boot into X because it says it doesn't regognise either of the two moniters I have
<shadowshell> answered my own question, ascii.io
<shadowshell> neat stuff
<ChristopherWere> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<XtremeWiz> ChristopherWere: what's "X"?
<gnuyoga_> ChristopherWere:  remove the second monitor cable and start with one monitor
<ChristopherWere> okay
<dr_willis> X is the foundation of the Linux GUI desktop.
<XtremeWiz> dr_willis: ty, TIL
<dr_willis> The X.Org project provides an open source implementation of the X Window System. The development work is being done in conjunction with the freedesktop.org community
<ChristopherWere> okay, still no success
<dr_willis> ChristopherWere:  so tell us what it does do exactly when tye system boots.
<ChristopherWere> it boots into the command like,
<ChristopherWere> when I log in and type starx it throws up the error that it can't do so because it can't detect a moniter
<dr_willis> whats your video card?
<megha> its used to build packages in a clean sandbox env without hurting the installed system
<megha> sorry
<ChristopherWere> nVidia GTX550 Ti
<gnuyoga_> ChristopherWere: was it working well before ? is live USB/CD booting on to X and working fine ?
<gnuyoga_> ChristopherWere: nvidia-settings or nvidia-xsetting program should help you reconfigure dr_willis: what say ?
<ChristopherWere> It was working fine before, but I just turned it on this morning and it threw a hissy fit.
<dr_willis> you have installed the nvidia drivers in the past?
<Tex_Nick> XtremeWiz:  visit youtube & search for XDC2012 ... you'll find some neat videos about what those people do
<ChristopherWere> nvidia-settings only works while booted into x, nVidia has been perfectly fine up until now. I've made no changes or anything
<dr_willis> how did you install the nvidia drivers befor?
<sakkemo> hi, lately, when installing software via apt-get install I can't run the binary directly before rebooting, but I have to use the full path (e.g. /usr/bin/elinks). After rebooting it works. Any ideas? Other programs with binaries in /usr/bin/ work and it is in $PATH.
<ChristopherWere> through gtk-jockey
<jrib> sakkemo: run "hash -r"
<dr_willis> ChristopherWere:  try reinstalling them via the cli.. 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<Miquel> hola a todos, hi all.
<Miquel> alguien se acuerda como se llama el programa de instalacion de los programas de server en ubuntu server 12.04
<Miquel> es que no me acuerdo y es mas fácil lanzar una instalacion desde alli.
<gnuyoga_> Miquel: in english if possible ;)
<Miquel> sorry,
<Miquel> ok.
<sakkemo> jrib: works, thanks! Any reason why it's not run automatically?
<gnuyoga_> Miquel: no problem ;)
<jrib> sakkemo: what shell do you use?
<sakkemo> jrib: zsh, but just switched so I'm running someone elses config
<DJones> !es | Miquel There is a Spanish language channel if you need it,
<ubottu> Miquel There is a Spanish language channel if you need it,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Miquel> i need de name of program thats run ubuntu server when you install this. I need tu run before the installation of ubuntu server. the version is 12.04
<jrib> sakkemo: yeah with bash, there's some configuration so that happens automatically.  With zsh, not by default.  It never bothered me enough to look into it
<Miquel> you know, how call this program. i not remember now.
<sakkemo> jrib: All right, I think knowing this is enough for me as well. Thanks again :)
<gnuyoga_> Miquel:  did u mean configuration setting page for Ubuntu Server ?
<bibi23> I'm trying to write an http request in telnet, but pressing ENTER once sends it, so I can't send more than 1 line, it says in the docs it should only be sent after pressing ENTER twice, what is hapening?
<gnuyoga_> Miquel: not sure if i get the question right
<loculinux> ola
<ChristopherWere> okay, I've managed to boot into X via a live USB
<xatr0z> bibi23: try via netcat, so type: nc www.site.com 80
<Miquel> gnuyoga_: I explain, I installed Ubuntu Server 12.04, with a couple of options that gives servers, and now wanted to run the program using ubuntu in the installation to see what other options I get servers.
<bibi23> xatr0z: same issue, then I type "GET /[ENTER]" and I see the response content and the connection is closed
<ChristopherWere> gnuyoga: I've in an x live environment now. What do I do?
<ChristopherWere> I can't get fire over this, I just can't, I'm major freaking out. I need this problem to go away
<dr_willis> i would of tried renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  while booted on the installed system. and tried reinstalling the nvidia-current package
<bibi23> xatr0z: my fault, I was missing the http protocol version.
<ChristopherWere> okay renaming xconf didn't work
<maxygas> hi can i get some help?
<_NiC> I'm using 12.10 with xfce and an nvidia Quadro card, and whenever I resize windows, the redrawing lags horribly, does anyone know what's wrong? I'm using the recommended proprietary driver for nvidia. If I turn off "show content while resizing", the actual resizing is quick with just the outline, but when I release the mousebutton, the redraw of the content still lags..
<jrib> sakkemo: there's a good discussion here: http://www.zsh.org/mla/users/2011/msg00527.html .  In the end, one option is to change your zsh completion to always rehash when completing
<Tex_Nick> maxygas:  only if you specify your problem ;)
<maxygas> ok :)
<ChristopherWere> gnuyoga: so even after renaming xorg.conf it doesn't do anything to the problem. Any ideas?
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> all
<maxygas> i new installed bt5 r3
<maxygas> 32
<linocisco> what is the adobe illustrator like software as opensource?
<dr_willis> ChristopherWere:  tried reinstalling the nvidia-current package like was mentioned a while back?
<jrib> linocisco: inkscape
<maxygas> i have tp link tlwn722n extern wifi device
<Tex_Nick> linocisco:  inkscape
<dr_willis> maxygas:  backtrack is not Ubuntu.. Backtrack has its own support channels.
<dr_willis> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<linocisco> what is the corel draw  like software as opensource?
<maxygas> i downloaded compat wireless driver ,newest
<maxygas> i installed it and if i type lsusb i see the device
<Tex_Nick> linocisco:  inkscape also ;-)
<linocisco> Tex_Nick, thanks anyway
<_NiC> ChristopherWere, if you can boot with a livecd and get a working X environment, it sounds like driver issues, so do the reinstall of drivers as suggested, on your actual installation
<maxygas> but in iwconfig i dont see it
<maxygas> any idea?
<linocisco> what is the photoshop like software as opensource rather than GIMP?
<judgen> What is the proper channel for ubuntu phone?
<dr_willis> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<k1l_> !phone | judgen
<ubottu> judgen: please see above
<judgen> saw it
<judgen> thanks
<nokia> f
<Tex_Nick> linocisco:  most supported app for raster based graphics is Gimp ... most supported app for vector based graphics is inkscape
<nokia> hi, is there a simple way to install  xsane-0.998 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<dr_willis> nokia:  backports repo. ppas. or source..
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<dr_willis> 10.04 is almost EOL
<maxygas> i need to set up my wireless can somebody help me please?
<dr_willis> !backtrack | maxygas
<ubottu> maxygas: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l_> maxygas: ask the backtrack support, like you were told
<nokia> dr_willis Laptop has 4200AMD and newer distros do NOT support this with AMD official driver. The open drivers run hot 8c higher than the AMD driver
<nokia> so i am stuck with older distro
<maxygas> how?
<dr_willis> maxygas:  ask in the backtrack support channels.. Not here.. Backtrack is NOT ubuntu
<k1l_> maxygas: reaad the message the bot gave you
<mvt007geek> i want to do a benchmark yaffs filesystem.i use a simulator to mount it in my pc. but i don't know if iozone can do that because of simulator or not.
<ChristopherWere> gnuyoga: I'm removing all gtk-jockey related drivers and seeing if that helps
<nokia> thats why i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and am trying to install  xsane-0.998 (broken dependencies)
<Sven_vB> is lde (linux disk editor) no longer in precise's apt repos? apt seems to not find it even with universe enabled
<dr_willis> nokia:  may be best to compile it from source
<nokia> dr
<maxygas> and how i will get massage from bot?
<maxygas> sry im dumber
<maxygas> :D
<dr_willis> The bot has been telling you messages for the last 10 min maxygas
<dr_willis> !backtrack > maxygas
<ubottu> maxygas, please see my private message
<maxygas> thank you
<Sven_vB> !mint > Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB, please see my private message
<nokia> ok i will have  a  look at "Compiling things on Ubuntu the Easy Way"
<partitions_gone> Anyone here? I need a bit of help...i had win8 and 2 ubuntu partitions happily running, then i decided to remove win8 and install win7.
<partitions_gone> now my ubuntu partitions arent detected
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<partitions_gone> and i cant boot into any of my OS
<partitions_gone> i tried using testdisk
<partitions_gone> and thankfully it shows my missing partitions
<mobodo> hello! I'm trying to recover a hard drive that has read problems - when something like clonezilla fails with errors, anyone has a suggestion on what to try next?  I can still boot with the hard drive but eventually it locks and freezes
<partitions_gone> but i cant figure out how to recover them
<oldude67> !fixgrub > partitions_gone
<ubottu> partitions_gone, please see my private message
<dr_willis> mobodo:  ddrescue
<dr_willis> mobodo:  ddrescue from a live cd.
<partitions_gone> no see, the problem isnt just that i've lost grub. that's easily solvable. the problem is that even gparted fails to see my ubuntu partitions
<mobodo> dr_willis: thank you I will try that
<partitions_gone> it shows the two 40gb partitions as one 80 gb free space
<partitions_gone> but as i said, testdisk shows them
<partitions_gone> but i dont know how to recover them
<partitions_gone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117292
<partitions_gone> screenshots here
<Tex_Nick> partitions_gone:  gparted provides functionallity to recover lost partitions ... someone elese would have to guide you though
<dr_willis> i thought testdisk could also.. but ive never used that feature
<ubuntuw1204> i ahhi
<ubuntuw1204> hi
<partitions_gone> yeah it wants me to mark my partitions as boot, primary, logical, extended etc
<partitions_gone> but i dont want to mess it up
<partitions_gone> tahts why im looking for someone who can advise me
<dr_willis> use dd to image the messed up space to a spare hd/file first. :) just in case
<ubuntuw1204> i had a pendrive which had some viruses was being used with windows . when i plug it in ubuntu i deleted the virus files
<partitions_gone> http://i.imgur.com/Lv46zf7.png
<partitions_gone> this is what it looks like
<partitions_gone> left is gparted, right is testdisk with the missing partitons shown
<ubuntuw1204> although the virus ran once in wine so is there a threat
<partitions_gone> what next?!
<ubuntuw1204> ?
<ubuntuw1204> the contents of the file do not show up in windows
<ubuntuw1204> but are visible in ubuntu
<dr_willis> dd the usb flash to totally erase it and repartion/reformat it.. perhaps.
<mvt007geek> is it good to use for filesystems? all i want to know is this: can iozone do test on a file-system which "'is not mounted anywhere and if i want to mount it i should use simulator "" ?  if the answer is yes how can i show the file system to iozone via command?
<dr_willis> and you may want to remove your .wine directory
<dr_willis> mvt007geek:  you have checked the iozone docs and homepage/faq and  searched for tutorials for its ussage?
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: ?
<ubuntuw1204> histo: ?
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204: ?
<partitions_gone> umm anyone?
<partitions_gone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117292
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis:i had a pendrive which had some viruses was being used with windows . when i plug it in ubuntu i deleted the virus files
<ubuntuw1204> although the virus ran once in wine so is there a threat 05:45:14 IST
<dr_willis> if no one has done it befor.. then no one really can advise..
<ubuntuw1204> ? 05:45:15 IST
<ubuntuw1204> the contents of the file do not show up in windows
<FloodBot1> ubuntuw1204: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  the contents of what file?
<maxygas> in backtrack chat say :cannot send to channel   what is wrong?
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: the files on the pendrive do not showup in windows but are visible in ubuntu
<dr_willis> !regiester | maxygas
<mvt007geek> dr_willis:  nothing about my situation exists
<partitions_gone> okay
<DJones> !register | maxygas
<ubottu> maxygas: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: does the virus work on wine and will it harm my pc
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  the virus has it encrypted or somthing... repartition it/reformat it to be clean of any malware on it
<ChristopherWere> okay I got things working again. It was the nVidia propotirtory drivers messing me around. nVidia need to sort themselves out. Anyways thanks for the helps guys
<DJones> maxygas: You need to register your nickname for IRC before you can speak in that channel
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  and as i said you may want to delete your .wine directory
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  and why did you run a virus exe  in the first place?
<maxygas> ok thanks
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: what about virus on wine , yes i ran the .exe file
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: i double tapped the mouse pad by mistake
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  and as i said you may want to delete your .wine directory    <----- 3 times now.. that delets all remains of anything wine stuff you have ran
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: there is nothing important in wine right noe
<dr_willis> so delete the .wine directory
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: so deleting the .wine in the home directory will fix any issues
<dr_willis> it will remove all traces of anything you ran in wine
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: thnx:)
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: so if at all a virus executes it will be restricted to the .wine directory in the home directory?
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: ??
<gh0sthead> where the fuck is the user list?
<gh0sthead> i cant see it
<^{^> looser
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuw1204: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<oldude67> ubuntuw1204, if im correct a windows virus wont affect a linux partition. doesnt use .exe
<DJones> gh0sthead: Please don't swear in the channel
<gh0sthead> DJones, could you please explain me why I cant see the nick names on the right side maybe the need of swearing would disappear then
<DJones> gh0sthead: You need to give a bit more detail eg what IRC client etc
<ubuntuw1204> oldude67: but if i am using wine will it affect?
<^{^> gh0sthead, cos u'r a totally a nut
<^{^> lol
<^{^> gh0sthead, cos u'r  totally a nut
<gh0sthead> finally you spelled it correctly
<DJones> ^{^: Stop, be helpful
<dr_willis> worse case a windows virus ran in wine could mess up files in the users home directory  - but that would be about it.
<Vitor> hello there mates
<captine> hi there.  reinstalled 12.04.1 yesterday and updated to 12.04.2.  seems my machine is running really hot (acer laptop i7).  second monitor is also looking wavy, so not sure if graphics is overheating etc.  is there a way to control the fans from ubuntu to max it out for a bit and see if it helps?
<Vitor> Need to asks something. Im having a bit of dificulties to understan how to install ubuntu on my new windows 8 laptop.
<captine> i am moving many gigs of backups from home server to my laptop, which is probably adding to the heat given the encryption of the home directory... perhaps that is my issue
<Vitor> doesn't anyone here has any idea how to do it?
<XtremeWiz> Vitor: Im having a bit of "dificulties". Like?
<Vitor> i cant understand how to do it. Ive been reading some foruns
<dr_willis> I dont use Win8. so no idea
<Vitor> and they talk about things like secure boot and new laptops with windows 8 dont have a bios system...
<Vitor> cant really get an overall process to make the installation so i dont want to risk... but i really would like to change this crappy system
<squig> is there an easy way to download the source code for a package?
<Vitor> *i mean windows :P
<jrib> !source | squig
<ubottu> squig: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<captine> anyone able to suggest the best way to copy files from mac to ubuntu.  afp in nautilus seems to crash regularly.  smb also seems troublesome.  anyone here regularly transfer from mac to ubuntu?
<schnoodles-a> Hello I was wondering if anyone is very familiar with GParted. I have 100GB of freespace but it wont allow be to apply it to one of my drives.
<Vitor> noone?
<dr_willis> when in doubt be sure you have backups to restore your system from Vitor
<Vitor> yeah i made on from the toshiba restore app
<amoxibos> hello where can i obtain virtual machines/appliances for Linux distros?
<dr_willis> amoxibos:  theres some vm appliance web sites ive seen.
<amoxibos> dr_willis, do they proivide out of the box machines?
<Vitor> but i wanted to understand how different are the installations of ubuntu from the old way to this new windows 8 pre installed system differ
<dr_willis> amoxibos:  ive seen such things yes.
<mvt007geek>  when i want to benchmark my os file systems with iozone...and i have for example 3 kind of filesytem .and i just want to benchmark one of them.how should i tell this to iozone?will iozone do this? how iozone separate the results of each filesystem?
<dr_willis> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/iozone-examples/
<mvt007geek> i've read it.but how to separate file systems? how to tell him which file system to benchmark? the question is this
<l057c0d3r> could someone nick alert me really fast...  im testing a shell extension for gnome and want to see if works for x-chat as well thanks :-)
<clefebvre> l057c0d3r: hi
<dr_willis> iozone -R -l 5 -u 5 -r 4k -s 100m -F /home/f1 /home/f2 /home/f3
<dr_willis> looks like you tell it the mountpoint
<l057c0d3r> thanks :-)
<l057c0d3r> its a bit ugly but works
<clefebvre> l057c0d3r: you're welcome, good luck with the extension
<l23> hey; I just installed ubuntu from the network image (with ubuntu-desktop task), but now the graphical interface doesn't start automatically :/ .. I first have to run "start lightdm".. How can I fix this?
<dr_willis> tried a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'  yet?
<wicked-> hi !
<mobodo> I think ddrescue is not installed on the livecd…
<dr_willis> its not installed by default i imagine
<dr_willis> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> Package ddrescue does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> Hmm. its there somewhere
<dr_willis> !find ddrescue
<ubottu> Found: gddrescue
<dr_willis> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-1 (quantal), package size 91 kB, installed size 206 kB
<dr_willis> those tricky gnu guys. ;)
<l23> dr_willis, yop it tells me that its already installed ;)
<wicked-> can someone help me ? i keep getting an error in Ubuntu 12.04  --> Executable Path -> usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py
<dr_willis>  ddrescue --help
<dr_willis> GNU ddrescue - Data recovery tool
<wicked-> ?
<elbrinke> Hi Guys, I need some help with installing a "Command-Line Base System" of Ubuntu 12.04
<darkowlzz> hi, I have a Dell Inspiron and I installed Ubuntu 11.04 in it. My datacard works sometimes and sometimes not. It is detected but sometimes it doesn't connect. There is no network problem as it works on other linux computers. what do I do?
<dr_willis> elbrinke:  and whats that exactly?
<elbrinke> What i am trying to do it: I need to boot an Ubuntu 12.04 Alternate install from a USB drive, But i do not see the option to install a Command line base system install.
<mobodo> dr_willis: it exists, but it's not on the livecd… :-/ I guess I'll install another distribution
<bgy_> hi
<tarelerulz> I have two hard drive plugged on USB  ,but only one shows up.  I did fdisk and only one shows up.  They come up as really chose names . Could that be a problem
<dr_willis> mobodo:  you can instgall it on the live cd. if you got a network connection
<dr_willis> it will instgall to ram. ;)
<bgy_> Is there any recent package of vim for ubuntu? The built-in is a bit old
<dr_willis> bgy_:  check backports. or look for a PPA of a newer version
<elbrinke> When i boot the Ubuntu Alternate usb drive, I only get to the grub installer..
<elbrinke> not the normal one, because i need to select F4 to select Command Line base install
<mobodo> dr_willis: sorry I may sound stupid, but should "sudo apt-get install gddrescue" do the trick?
<dr_willis> mobodo:  yes
<darkowlzz> hi, I have a Dell Inspiron and I installed Ubuntu 11.04 in it. My datacard works sometimes and sometimes not. It is detected but sometimes it doesn't connect. There is no network problem as it works on other linux computers. what do I do?
<mobodo> dr_willis: it tells me it's unable to locate the package (and I did apt-get update just before)
<dr_willis> mobodo:  ive installed it from live cd befor.  but its been some time back
<hays> I am running ubuntu in vbox and my resolution is "off" when I boot.  basically the mouse shows up misaligned veritcally in scale with the screen.  so as I move the mouse down the screen, there is more error between its actual position and where the system thinks its position is.  this is fixed by adjusting the resolution, but i have to do this every time I boot.  is there a fix? anyone heard of this?
<dr_willis> hays:  theres a setting in vbox for the mouse polling i recall needing to use on some disrtos. but ive not messed with it in ages.
<dr_willis> and the guest addations may fix it all up.
<dr_willis> bbl
<thjcfgvrtfg> i already registered but i cant see any verifycation email
<Pici> thjcfgvrtfg: please ask in #freenode, they control this IRC network
<thjcfgvrtfg> thanks
<silv3r_m00n> is there some usb formatting tool that I can use to quickly clear a usb flash drive ?
<DJones> silv3r_m00n: gparted
<silv3r_m00n> gparted for usb drive ? I just need to empty it
<DJones> silv3r_m00n: If you just need to empty it, plug it in, open nautilus, delete the files & empty trash
<silv3r_m00n> that would take too long actually
<DJones> I'd just use gparted to format it then, probably only take a few seconds
<Serious_Senya> Hi there! Is it possible to find drivers for Matrox g200e  videocard? I found one but it required X11R6. Please help.
<hays> dr_willis: hmm ok guest additions did not fix it
<SmartTowel> how do i move the skype system tray icon from the bottom panel to the top panel?  i want the bottom panel only to show the virtual monitor previews and any windows i have have open.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sharkpet> simply add it to the top panel
<fuad> can anybody help me regarding wine (in ubuntu) i have a tiny proble
<wonki> fuad: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<grizlo42> Hello, I am really struggling to understand the syslog documentation. I came to understand that the default log level that was supposed to be saved to disk was 4, yet I am getting log level 7 written to disk. What do I need to do to disable this?
<fuad> when i ricght click on a potable copy of COD4 it opens through wine, but when i try through terminal it gives a sysfilecheck error and asks to open COD from its main directory
<fuad> srry for the typos
<dr_willis> are you in the same directory as cod4 when you try to run it via the command line?
<fuad> yup
<usr13> fuad: Show us the exact command you use.
<fuad> wine /media/fuad/Acer/Games/Steam/steam.exe
<fuad> srry not that one
<fuad> wine /media/fuad/Acer/Games/COD4/iw3sp.exe
<jnhghy> can I kill pcscd if I'm not using a smartcard on my computer?
<usr13> fuad: You may need to cd to the directory first
<dr_willis> fuad:  cd to where the .exe is at.. then wine whatever.exe
<fuad> what is cd?
<fuad> i mean in linux terms
<usr13> fuad: cd /media/fuad/Acer/Games/COD4/ ; wine iw3sp.exe
<dr_willis> err.. this is bash fundamentals here. ;) you may want to spend 15 min reading a few bash beginner guides
<usr13> fuad: cd - Change Directory
<fuad> thank you dr willis  and usr 13
<dr_willis> cd is like one of the first commands  bash users learn. ;)
<dr_willis> and ls ;)
<driotinto> Hey. Anyone using Ubuntu for Android there?
<XtremeWiz> fuad: it's used to change the directory. :)
<fuad> i just started with linux yesterday
<k1l_> !phone | driotinto
<ubottu> driotinto: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<driotinto> Or with any knowledge in it?
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tarelerulz> I can't see external hard drive ?  How might I fix it?
<ubuntu_lover> Hello friends
<Kralle> helo
<Kralle> someone can help me ?
<fuad> Guys thank you so much its working
<wonki> fuad: if you're ever looking for help on a specific command do "man <command>" in the terminal ("man cd" in this instance)
<dr_willis> tarelerulz:  does 'sudo blkid' show it?
<usr13> fuad: There are man files for most any command you'll use in linux and they are easily accessable.   man cd
<dr_willis> cd may be a bash built in. ;) might not be a man page for it.. ive never really looked.
<Kralle> im new on ubuntu
<thufir_> how do i get the value for "last" int from this class:  http://cvs.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/*checkout*/mail/source/gnu/mail/providers/nntp/NNTPFolder.java?root=classpathx&content-type=text/plain ?   There's no getter/setter for some reason.
<Kralle> if you can help me pm me
<ubuntu_lover> laptop overheating prblem how to fix it
<usr13> fuad: http://ss64.com/bash/
<driotinto> I am getting a Nexus 4 and I am excited about having Ubuntu for Android (not Ubuntu for Phone). I found some information and so on, but I still didn´t found any information about how to acquire the dock and how to install it to the phone.
<dr_willis> Kralle:  you havent stated a problem yet.. so we dont know what to help with
<DJones> !ask | Kralle
<ubottu> Kralle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> thufir_: Sounds like a question for ##java, not #ubuntu
<dr_willis> driotinto:  theres not a lot of info out about it yet.
<Pici> !phone | driotinto
<ubottu> driotinto: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Kralle> okay
<Kralle> I have downloaded ubuntu on the site.
<Kralle> What i have to do now?
<dr_willis> Kralle:  burn the iso to cd.. boot the cd.
<dr_willis> well 12.10 needs a DVD.. 12.04 can use a cd
<wonki> dr_willis: theres a POSIX programmers manual page for it, but you're right, it is a built in command
<dr_willis> wonki:  :) had issues with builtin vs a normal command the other day for a guy in here is why i rembered that.
<Kralle> i have downloaded 12.10
<usr13> Kralle: CD or USB
<dr_willis> you can make a bootable usb flash with a persistant save file. if you want to test ubuntu out Kralle  - which is handy.
<driotinto> dr_willis: thank you. I see loads of information on Ubuntu for Phone but not much on Ubuntu for Android. I don't want to get rid of my Android OS on the mobile (yet) but would love to have the capability to transform it in a Ubuntu running computer.
<tarelerulz> dr_willis:  Just one shows up.
<dr_willis> driotinto:  'for android' as in a vm/chroot thing? theres several on the android market.
<Kralle> Can i burn it on DVD ?
<Kralle> i dont have a CD
<fuad> why is it running slower under bumblebee  >usr13 any ideas?
<dr_willis> Kralle:  we said 12.10 NEEDS a dvd
<dr_willis> or like a 2+gb USB flash.
<usr13> Kralle: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<driotinto> dr_willis: As in they show in the website: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<k1l_> driotinto: why are you refusing to join the phone channel where the specialists sit?
<Kralle> ok
<Kralle> so i burn 12.10 to DVD?
<Kralle> a do what after?
<Kralle> i have burn it
<dr_willis> driotinto:  thats running natively on the phone.. Not in a vm/chroot - so its differnt then the ubuntu on android things you see in the market place.
<driotinto> K1l_ Oh, I didn´t know! Sorry, I´lll move on there. Thanks!
<dr_willis> Kralle:  you boot it. ;)
<dr_willis> that was a fast burn.
<driotinto> dr_willis: Yes, not VM. Is running natively but alongside Android, not substituting ir.
<driotinto> dr_willis: Thanks for the help, I will join the Phone channel to see if I can get more info.
<dr_willis> driotinto:  i will belive in it - when i actaully see  it being done. ;)  ive seen to many dead promises about android devices lately.
<Burritoh> Kralle: you can insert the DVD into your DVD drive, and then restart your computer. Many times the computer would boot from the DVD by default. But if it does not, you might have to change your computer's Setup (BIOS) settings so that it can boot from the DVD drive.
<Kralle> Ok
<Kralle> I find a DVD now
<Kralle> and burn it
<Burritoh> Kralle: and then select "try out Ubuntu" or similar... and you can come back here by finding the IRC chat client called X-chat :)
<Burritoh> inside that environment
<dr_willis> Kralle:  if you put it on a USB flash. you can test it out and keep saved/changes..  without installing..  and Befor you install it onto your hard drive.. make backups of your system   just in case
<Kralle> I dont have usb flash
<Burritoh> Kralle: also note that the DVD or USB would be slower than the real install (because the read and transfer time between those devices is slower than your hard drive)
<Kralle> I found DVD now.
<Burritoh> but after install to hard drive, it will be good
<Kralle> Ok
<Kralle> Now it burn.
<darkowlzz> hi, I have a Dell Inspiron and I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in it. My datacard works sometimes and sometimes not. It is detected but sometimes it doesn't connect. There is no network problem as it works on other linux computers. what do I do?
<bgy_> ?
<Kralle> now it done
<Kralle> So now i boot from it?
<KeyboardNotFound> !gpl > KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound, please see my private message
<Guest26351> is there a way to copy my ubuntu instalation with all my apps to install on another computer. i dont want to install netflix on all computurs, its a waste of time.
<ImEunify> right now im having a hard time trying to get ubuntu on my macbook.
<Guest26351> that sounds like a pain
<Guest26351> im using a toshiba satelite
<ImEunify> it is. to me by the way my macbook dvd drive wont read disk it keeps spitting them back out. and so i have to do everything with a usb
<Kralle> Now i have burn ubuntu 12.10 to a DVD
<Kralle> What i do now?
<leotr> Kralle: boot from it
<leotr> and install
<Guest26351> i a comp startup press the button that brings you to the boot menue usualy f12 or f10 or f2
<Kralle> ok
<Kralle> and after?
<leotr> enjoy using Ubuntu
<Guest26351> is there a way to copy my ubuntu instalation with all my apps to install on another computer. i dont want to install netflix on all computurs, its a waste of time.
<Kralle> ok
<Guest26351> is there a way to copy my ubuntu instalation with all my apps to install on another computer? i dont want to install netflix on all computurs, its a waste of time.
<Guest26351> im resarchin it but its not easy if someone knows pleas speack up
<Guest26351> speling sucks sry
<yourimym1> plz i need help
<XtremeWiz> !ask | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yourimym1> i cant format my mo3 player under 12.10 ubuntu i tried to use gparted , but the usb was protected so i cant perform action
<Folorn> anyone know that command to untar/unzip a file i know it goes tar xcf or something to that effect
<yourimym1> so how can i format write protected usb stick ?
<Folorn> anyone help?
<XtremeWiz> Folorn: "unzip file.zip" works?
<Tex_Nick> Folorn:  http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_untar_a_tar_file_or_gzip-bz2_tar_file
<k1l_> Folorn: that depends on that file
<yourimym1> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<Folorn> thanks alot for the link :) and help guys
<usr13> yourimym1: sudo
<yourimym1> sudo what is the command
<usr13> yourimym1: sudo fdisk -l   #Is that what you are looking for?
<usr13> yourimym1: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb  #Is that what you are looking for?
<yourimym1> to disable write protrct or full format if possible
<trent_> Hello
<usr13> yourimym1: fdisk is not for write protection.
<usr13> yourimym1: What is the issue that you are trying to fix?
<yourimym1> ok iknow but knoe i need to format write protected usb stick
<usr13> yourimym1: fdisk
<k1l_> yourimym1: is it hardware switch write protected?
<yourimym1> no it's normal mp3 player
<usr13> yourimym1: fdisk is for creating or deleting partitions, (not for format).
<elbrinke> How can I boot a usb to grub 2 to see the original ubuntu alternate boot menu
<elbrinke> anyone who can help?
<usr13> yourimym1: mkfs is what you want.
<yourimym1> usr13: i want to format it then
<usr13> yourimym1: mkfs is what you want.
<yourimym1> sudo mkfs dev/sdb ??
<elbrinke> How do I install ubuntu "command line base Install" from usb?
<usr13> yourimym1: You format partitions, (not drives).
<gnuyoga_> elbrinke: what do u mean by USB ?
<usr13> yourimym1: But what type of filesystem do you want?  fat32?
<gshell> hi
<yourimym1> ntfs
 * gnuyoga_ waves 
<elbrinke> I want to install the ubuntu Alternate "command-line system" from usb drive
<usr13> yourimym1: If it is fat32 you want and the target partition is sdb1 it will be like this:  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1  #But be careful to select correct drive and partition.
<usr13> yourimym1: mkfs.ntfs
<elbrinke> I want to install the ubuntu Alternate "command-line system" from usb drive
<DJones> elbrinke: Since 12.10, the alternate install cd doesn't exist anymore, you could use the minimal install iso
<elbrinke> I want to install the ubuntu Alternate "command-line system" from usb drive. Need help!
<gshell> yes it does
<yourimym1> usr13: sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1 like this ?
<usr13> yourimym1: Yes
<gshell> elbrinke, what do you need?
<loculinux> x
<yourimym1> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory but the device already appears here and accesable
<usr13> yourimym1: The Tab Key is your friend.  For instance, once you get to mkfs  Hit Tab Key a few times and you'll see the options.
<elbrinke> gshell, I want to install the ubuntu Alternate "command-line system" from usb drive. When I boot from usb i dont get the default grub loader to choose F4 to select the command line system install
<usr13> yourimym1: It may be accessable, but what are the partitions?  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb   #And see for yourself.
<KI4RO> I have an AMD Athlon 64 x 2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ x 2 running Ubuntu 12.04 that goes to the Ubuntu splash screen (the one with the dots under Ubuntu) for an unknown reason and then freezes until it is powered of and back on again.  Any ideas?  Please and Thank you
<gshell> elbrinke, what version?
<elbrinke> 12.04
<yourimym1> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677180/
<elbrinke> Alternate ISO
<elbrinke> gshell, ubuntu 12.04 LTS Alternate
<usr13> yourimym1: sudo fdisk -l
<gshell> elbrinke, are you in that now?
<elbrinke> yes.
<elbrinke> gshell, yes
<yourimym1> usr and choose what letter
<usr13> yourimym1: (sudo fdisk -l  #Will show you all connected drives and their respective partitions
<elbrinke> gshell, I only see the basic grub loader that does not give me the F-keys options
<gshell> elbrinke, you know that the older version of distro still have this?
<elbrinke> gshell, what do you mean?
<gshell> tryy "tab or arrow" up  when booting up
<silv3r_m00n> can a source be added directly from a command in the terminal, instead of editing /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<yourimym1> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677193/ i want to format the dvb
<yourimym1> this one Disk /dev/sdb: 519 MB, 519831552 bytes
<elbrinke> gshell, why?
<usr13> yourimym1: YOu want to format a DVD?
<gshell> just try. what you got to lose
<yourimym1> no it's mp3 player
<baizon> hi, if i put a script inside my cronjob (contab -e, running once a week) file. Will it run if my laptop is off and starts a day later?
<k1l_> yourimym1: dont format that mp3player like that
<k1l_> yourimym1: that will make it useless
<Tex_Nick> silv3r_m00n:  you can append to a file ... might be DANGEROUS though ;)
<jrib> baizon: no, check out anacron
<trent__> Hello is their a way to have different channels in different windows in irssi? Such as, have Ubuntu open in one tab, and Docky open in another?
<baizon> jrib: ok, thank you, so i have to put it in /etc/anacron then
<k1l_> yourimym1: just mount it in the file explorer and delete the file you dont need
<Or6itz> I was wondering if anyone in here could help me with a hardware problem I am having. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117110
<yourimym1> k1l_: i can't delete or write that whay i want to format it
<usr13> yourimym1: It's an mp3 player?
<jrib> baizon: sure
<k1l_> yourimym1: you are doing it wrong from the beginning
<yourimym1> usr13: yes it's connected infront of me
<k1l_> yourimym1: you will break it and it will be not working as mp3player
<usr13> I have to go, sorry.  Someone else will help you.  ttyl
<yourimym1> k1l_: what is the right way if u may ?
<gshell> elbrinke, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203317/can-i-do-a-command-line-install-with-the-12-10-media
<k1l_> yourimym1: mount it and delete the file partition with nautilus. (so delete the files inside the folder not the whole partition)
<gshell> elbrinke,  you can try this
<yourimym1> k1l_: when i right click to these file "move to trash" not avaliable
<yourimym1> k1l_:  neither paste to it
<k1l_> yourimym1: review the mount options
<yourimym1> [  632.997680] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on
<yourimym1> k1l_:  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677215/
<gshell> mumble!
<epicfailed> so i cannot get anything to work on the ubuntu 10.04 LTS i installed duel boot on my other lap top
<k1l_> yourimym1: see if its a hardware switch
<epicfailed> can someone walk me through? im having issues doing anything with ubuntu
<gshell> epicfailed,  what you need?
<yourimym1> k1l_: it's has no such thing dosn't has this option
<gshell>  name your hardware goal and problem
<epicfailed> ok i installed 10.04 duel boot with windows 7
<Tex_Nick> epicfailed:  10.04 is kinda old ... any reason you don't want to use 12.04
<epicfailed> because 12.04 wouldnt work
<gshell>  name your hardware goal and problem
<epicfailed> first off i cannot get any drivers "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<epicfailed> so i have no wifi connectivity
<gshell>  if you do not, i would have you, because i dont feel the need to play 21 questions
<epicfailed> ive tried all the message boards
<yourimym1> k1l_: it's not
<gshell>  i still dont know what you need, and what you have to work with
<epicfailed> i need to get drivers running
<Tex_Nick> !details | epicfailed
<ubottu> epicfailed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gshell> THANK YOU Tex_Nick
<yourimym1> how to format writed protected mp3 player ?
<epicfailed> I have 10.04 LTS i have a problem with installing drivers, getting wifi up i get E: couldnt find package (whatever the package is)
<gshell> !mumble | gshell
<theadmin> epicfailed: You need a network connection to install propretiary drivers...
<gshell> !murmur | gshell
<theadmin> !botabuse > gshell
<ubottu> gshell, please see my private message
<bazhang> gshell, /msg ubottu
<gshell> wtf >?
<yourimym1> any one me ?
<epicfailed> i know i do, i cannot get the network connection running
<gshell> im doing what the bot is made for,
<epicfailed> i did sudo lshw -C network to see whats going on
<Myrtti> gshell: you can trigger the bot in the pm too
<theadmin> gshell: The bot isn't made for random stuff, it's made for helping to give people info that's commonly necessary, but long to type.
<epicfailed> i got UNCLAIMED
<gshell> theadmin,  you ask questions to thhe bot, im not spaming it am i? unlees you can help me with what i need done?
<yourimym1> how to format or remove prtotection from this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677215/
<theadmin> gshell: Well, if you don't know the exact factoid, the practice is to PM the bot.
<theadmin> yourimym1: There's normally a hardware switch for write protect.
<gshell> theadmin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/46849/how-to-install-the-latest-mumble-server
<yourimym1> theadmin: my mp3player dosn't have that button , or that option
<theadmin> !info mumble | gshell
<ubottu> gshell: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-349-g315b5f5-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 2665 kB, installed size 4885 kB
<gshell>  you try it.
<xxjcaxx> exit
<k1l> gshell: what is your issue?
<gshell> theadmin,  so? what i have i learned? i spelt it wrong, but my mumble server is still not put together.
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677251/
<theadmin> gshell: Well, to install it you just "sudo apt-get install mumble-server".
<theadmin> yourimym1: You can't run mkfs as an unpriveleged user.
<yourimym1> theadmin: i did sudo before and gave my PW
 * SonOfGod Boa Tarde 
<theadmin> yourimym1: You need sudo: sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb, it would seem that's what you want.
<gshell> kil, my issue,? well i have try to set up the server side of mumble called murmur . but i have been everyway to get help ,i had done so. also this has taking about 1 week so far.  so im not to happy about that since i have a deadline  far off
<Tex_Nick> !pt | SonOfGod
<ubottu> SonOfGod: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SonOfGod> Tex_Nick  thanks mate :)
<RZAFC1> can someone help?
<RZAFC1> I can't compile c program in gcc
<Tex_Nick> SonOfGod:  you learn new languages quick ;)
<RZAFC1> it says internal error in set_offset, at ../../gold/output.cc:4622
<yourimym1> theadmin: thats work but how can i copy file to it thats not possible
<ikonia> RZAFC1: what are you trying to build ?
<RZAFC1> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<RZAFC1> basic hello world program in gcc
<theadmin> yourimym1: It isn't if it's write-protected, obviously... Write protection is always at hardware level, nothing to do with Ubuntu
<ikonia> RZAFC1: are you following a guide/tutorial ?
<SonOfGod> i'ḿ learning ubuntu now  Tex_Nick  :)
<zxcduc> Please help me. How can I install Fedora dual boot efi with ubuntu?
<yourimym1> it was done by bitlocker from windows
<ikonia> zxcduc: that's going to be hard work
<theadmin> SonOfGod: The following is the basic hello program: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677286/ - does it match yours?
<RZAFC1> <ikonia>ya
<yourimym1> theadmin: now i got this while openning it http://pastebin.com/dhjpk3K4
<yourimym1> any help
<aPpYe> I am building my own system based on ubuntu's mini.iso, using kde-desktop as a reference...  Why is anacron listed as a dependency?  I am not sure if I should include it...
<dr_willis> !info anacron
<ubottu> anacron (source: anacron): cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-19ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 27 kB, installed size 158 kB
<aPpYe> dr_willis, it is listed as a dependency for kubuntu-desktop ... sorry.
<dr_willis> some apps proberly use it then
<ix_> hello, how can I install Ubuntu on my ARM chromebook? :-)
<dr_willis> ix_:  see #ubuntu-arm
<ix_> dr_willis: thanks
<RZAFC1> should I try reinstalling gcc and trying to compiling the program again?
<RZAFC1> try*
<yourimym1> My USB flash drive is currently unusable because it somehow (quite suddenly!) became write protected. I have googled around and tried many solutions to this problem, but none of them have worked so far. Here are some of the solutions I've tried:The drive has no tangible switch or button.Formatting the drive won't work, even in command line, even "low level formatting", because the drive is (after all) write protected.Changing certain registry keys to 0 does
<dr_willis> reinstalling to fix things - is a windows mindset
<aPpYe> dr_willis, I was thinking that, but ti does not get pulled in as a dependency for any of the individually installed apps.  At least none of the ones I have installed so far.  I was thinking it might have something to do with the muon updater, but I am not sure.
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  see if you can dd to it and blank it.
<Gordana> slave hiii
<yourimym1> dr_willis: how is that can be performed
<dr_willis> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4M       be sure you get sdX right
<Gordana> hi guys..
<dr_willis> (and run  the command as root of course)
<Gordana> can somebody tell me if you can actually see me??
<aPpYe> yourimym1, that is a pretty standard behaviour for a worn out flash drive though.
<dr_willis> Gordana:  what if we say no? ;)
<bazhang> Gordana, whats the support issue please
<Tex_Nick> Gordana:  i can read you
<Gordana> that would be very disappointed
<Gordana> disappointing*
<yourimym1> dr_willis: dd: opening `/dev/sdb': Permission denied
<Gordana> :D
<Gordana> support issue? what r u talking about?
<dr_willis> (and run  the command as root of course)  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   yourimym1
<Tex_Nick> Gordana:  this is an ubuntu support channel ... for chat /jopin #ubuntu-offtopic
<yourimym1> run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4M   ?
<g105b> Changing settings in amdcccle has no effect on the output ... should it create an xorg.conf file?
<Gordana> oh gosh, i not a programmer..
<Tex_Nick> jopin = join ^
 * lvx anybody knowing about zpanel?
<yourimym1> dr_willis: run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4M   ?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  you use sudo to run things as root.. think about it.. Yoiu dont want any user just eraseing hard disks
<Gordana> kk tnx tex..
<linuxsage> It seems the sudo functionality no longer working, all commands I input with sudo  just hang, I ve tried rebooting the system, nothing works.
<raz0rsedge> Moin.
<yourimym1> dr_willis:  sudo  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4M takeing lots of time and not done yet !?
<dr_willis> it will take time.. it depends on the size of your uSB
<SolarisBoy> you can send the dd process id a kill -USR1 to see how fast it's going =)
<raz0rsedge> Can I set my ath5k wlancard drivers somehow to "hold"? because after every kernel update it's broken (gain calibration timeout).
<yourimym1> dr_willis: now my usb dosn't appear
<dr_willis> now you repartion it yourimym1
<yourimym1> sudo what ?
<dr_willis> use gparted
<yourimym1> it's now uballocated there
<yourimym1> un*
<dr_willis> yes.. that makes perfet sence
<dr_willis> you have to make new partions
<darkhelmet46> Is there a trick to getting Hibernate enabled on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> you got to have swap = ram+ a little bit more i belive...
 * Tex_Nick wonders about the etymology of ( correction* ) is that irc specific or something i just didn't learn in school
<oneliner> hello there, I am having incredibly slow connection rates between my pc and a kodak camera, additionally the transfer just quit on me without finishing
<dr_willis> regular expression/sed/awk syntax perhaps? ;)
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : ahhhh ok ... good one ;-)
<schnoodles> Hey all. I currently have an auto mounted partition but the problem is I want to access it without having to sudo everytime. Anyone know how I can do that?
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Oh, correction* or *correction?  It's more just instant messaging in general, people have used it for ages I guess, at least as long as I can remember.
<dr_willis> what filesystem is the partion?
<oneliner> additionally i found this but its not really saying anything :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/218264/photo-transfer-problems-from-camera
<schnoodles> dr_willis, ext4
<KI4RO> I have an AMD Athlon 64 x 2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ x 2 running Ubuntu 12.04 that goes to the Ubuntu splash screen (the one with the dots under Ubuntu) for an unknown reason and then freezes until it is powered of and back on again.  Any ideas?  Please and Thank you
<schnoodles> my fstab settings are (users,user,exec)
<kunji> oneliner: What sort of speeds, and what USB standard for both pc and the camera?
<dr_willis> schnoodles:  you need to set the permissions/ownership of the files/direcvtories on it  You dont just override them with fstab options
<contrapunctus> Say, folks, is there any way I can restrict how someone uses my system - I'm looking at a situation where one can only use VLC, but doing anything more than next track, previous track, randomize, shuffle, and volume control (like opening files or even switching to another application) needs the admin password?
<schnoodles> I want to be able to do things like mv a folder to it without sudo'ing it.
<schnoodles> dr_willis, Sorry I am not quite following. What do you mean ?
<dr_willis> !permissions | schnoodles
<ubottu> schnoodles: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> if you want user bob to access stuff.. then that stuff has to be owned by bob
<dr_willis> same as if it was in their home directory
<schnoodles> dr_willis, does that mean that the partition has to be mounted by bob and not by root ?
<oneliner> kunji before the transfer fails between 7k and 1.5k kodak original cable with pc-usb-> camera -minijack heads
<dr_willis> schnoodles:  No...
<Tex_Nick> kunji : good to see you ... first instance of that usage i've seen is on irc ... was just wondering about etymology ... dr_willis nailed it ;-)
<dr_willis> it just has to be OWNED by bob when its mounted.. chown/chmod the mountpoint AFTER its mounted to be owned by bob
<flintser> i am doing a dual-boot for my friends machine. is there a reason i should consider 64-bit install, i've done only 32-bit installs thus far
<dr_willis> flintser:  i use 64bit on all my 64bit hardware.
<dr_willis> most everything i have now a days is 64bit
<schnoodles> So sudo chown josh:josh /media/partition ? Is there a way to do that through fstab so it is automatic ?
<Touhou11> flintser: 64-bit should be the default, unless you have a valid reason for 32-bit
<dr_willis> schnoodles:  once the file permissions/owner are set... they are set.. fstab does NOT override them
<flintser> Touhou11: dr_willis ubuntu site recommends 32-bit and i have heard people having compatibility issues with 64-bit install for 32-bit libraries
<jakey1> hi, is there a way of turning a web browser page in a jpg or png with doing a print screen?
<contrapunctus> Say, folks, is there any way I can restrict how someone uses my system - I'm looking at a situation where one can only use VLC, but doing anything more than next track, previous track, randomize, shuffle, and volume control (like opening files or even switching to another application) needs the admin password?
<jakey1> if I go to print it ruins the page
<dr_willis> flintser:  it reccomends it because its 'idiot proofing'
<dr_willis> flintser:  if you have No clue what 32 or 64bit mean.. they reccomend 32bit
<Touhou11> flintser: The Ubuntu site only recommends 32-bit because some people wouldn't know which architecture their CPU has
<schnoodles> Do I chown the mount point at all? I just find it weird that I cannot interact with the mount at all unless its through sudo.
<cordyceps> is the "superblock" of my root partition /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<dr_willis> it just has to be OWNED by bob when its mounted.. chown/chmod the mountpoint AFTER its mounted to be owned by bob <<<<
<dr_willis> it just has to be OWNED by bob when its mounted.. chown/chmod the mountpoint AFTER its mounted to be owned by bob <<<< schnoodles
<Touhou11> exit
<dr_willis> schnoodles:  so mount it.. then chown/chmod it..
<jakey1> anyone
<DJones> jakey1: Was that with or without pressing printscreen? The only way I can think of would be to either press Alt+printscreen to save it as a jpg or to print as a pdf which may work
<Folorn> okay so anyone ...got any ideas how to make google voice work like i can send txt messages etc..but it wont let me dial any phone numbers/hear the dial tone etc... any suggestions?
<dr_willis> its owned by root by default.. schnoodles
<schnoodles> Ok I understand now. I always thought that restarting the machine would remount it as root again.
<flintser> dr_willis: so 64-bit it is then :) but what if i want to install 32-bit software? does apt solve everything with <packagename>:i386
<dr_willis> schnoodles:  the permissions/owner are part of the filesystem
<kunji> oneliner: Hmm, that is awfully slow, I'm really not sure why though, do you get better speeds with that cable with a different device, or that camera with a different computer, etc... ?
<dr_willis> flintser:  i have no issues installing 32bit softare on 64bit sytstems
<Folorn> or if someone know's something better than google voice for calls etc? could ya lemme know please
<dr_willis> Folorn:  i belive it worked for me.. but ive not used google voice in ages.
<schnoodles> ok cool thanks for that. I am going to restart my machine and see if that works :)
<flintser> Folorn: skype?
<raz0rsedge> Folorn: Ekiga is nice for calls.
<Folorn> any ideas how to go about using it then i downloaded the button for firefox etc... dunno
<dr_willis> !sip
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<raz0rsedge> Folorn: use it for VOIP too
<dr_willis> for google  voice? theres some plugin/package you install.. then i can dial from my gmail page
<cordyceps> is the "superblock" of my root partition /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<Folorn> i do try it from there
<Folorn> but get no dialing or dialtone
<Folorn> dial tone rather
<dr_willis> Folorn:  its working for me. 12.10 in chromium browser
<llutz> cordyceps: the superblock is part of the fs, so somewhere in sda1 likely
<dr_willis> unless he means the MBR. which would be on sda
<llutz> cordyceps: dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep -i superblock
<Folorn> i use aora
<Folorn> can't use chrome im using BT 5r3 :(
<llutz> dr_willis: people should learn to say what they mean :)
<dr_willis> Folorn:  i dont follow the logic of that.
<bazhang> Folorn, backtrack?
<ikonia> Folorn: then use the #backtrack-linux channel please
<ikonia> Folorn: we only support ubuntu here
<dr_willis> never heard of Aora either
<cordyceps> llutz: dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<cordyceps> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<neo1691> Hey guys!! I upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 now. Whenever i right click on desktop, many things are missing from the drop down menu. Here is the screenshot http://min.us/lOMzt6QOAKczi
<llutz> cordyceps: corrupted filesystem? not an ext-fs?
<cordyceps> it's jfs, is there a dumpjfs?
 * cordyceps nope
<g105b> can anyone help me use xrandr or alternative to set up dual display where one is rotated 90 degrees?
<dr_willis> g105b:  what video card/chipset?
<Tex_Nick> g105b:  i just set up my first dual head loast night
<g105b> dr_willis: ati Radeon HD 5700 Series
<cordyceps> llutz: FYI trying to install GAG "Graphical Boot Manager" which says: Run gag-install /dev/sda and then install grub in the "superblock of the root partition"
<g105b> Tex_Nick: nice, are you using ati?
<g105b> amdcccle doesn't save any settings... no good.
<llutz> cordyceps: that "superblock" is a pbr (partition boot record)
<dr_willis> g105b:  some of the video drivers for linux ive seen have limitations where you cant rotate just one monitor.. but that was a Nvidia issue i belive..
<Tex_Nick> g105b:  yep ... hey let dr_willis help ya ... he's 1000 times smarter than i
<llutz> cordyceps: in that case it is /dev/sda1 if that is your root-fs
<g105b> dr_willis: i have done it before by painsteakingly editing xorg.conf, but I had to reinstall and didn't think of saving xorg :(
<Folorn> hmm
<cordyceps> llutz: k, thx ;)
<dr_willis> g105b:  i dont use ati. you may want to check askubuntu.com they may have  some guide.. or ive cheated befor and found good info at the archlinux wikis befor. ;)
<Ackis> is there a gui for editting the boot options? (I think I have grub2)
<PrincessLuna> Hi, how can I get automatic screen rotation to work on Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ackis: boot-repair
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ackis: The first link dr_willis posted tells you how to use boot-repair.
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i've used both ati & nvidia ... does your experience here show nvidia to be a better solution for linux ?
<dr_willis> i run away from ati whenever possible.
<dr_willis> I use Nvidia, then intel..  ati if all else fails.
<Tex_Nick> rofl ;)
<dr_willis> and by all means.. never never never.. buy SiS
<dr_willis> dont run from SiS.. take a hammer and smash it..
<Tex_Nick> roflmao :)
<Ackis> thank you dr_willis and SonikkuAmerica
<dr_willis> ive also found its better to buy last years models :) whatever  is the best power/value/ratio..
<phschwartz_> Is there an easy way to create an encrypted container on linux similar to how you can create an encrypted DMG on mac?
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Sis? What's that?
<SonikkuAmerica> *SiS
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i tend to do the same ... let others discover the bugs
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  a Video chipset maker that you rarely hear about.. they make the low low low end stuff
<dr_willis> S3 Virge and so forth
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<dr_willis> If theres a worse set of chipsets for linux support.. i dont know what it would be.
<dekroning> how can I install oracles sdk, without causing much issues with regular package manager on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Tryme> hello , in ubuntu server i see a list of command with this simbol ^ , how can i run them ?
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: GeForce2
<dr_willis> Tryme:  a list of commands where?
<jrib> Tryme: can you be more specific?
<Tryme> in .amule config
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: I spent months trying to use the nVidia drivers for GeForce2 on Oneiric+ and couldn't.
<lmat> I'm having trouble adding a user for ssh access. I created the user, gave him a password, added him to the sudo group, and read a good deal of the SSH stuff on ubuntu forums.
<lmat> The problem manifests itself thusly:
<lmat> The user (running from putty in Windows) connects to the server, authenticates, then the session stops.
<dr_willis> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-10 (quantal), package size 1549 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<jrib> lmat: can you "ssh user@localhost" locally on the server successfully?
<Tex_Nick> i don't think SiS was a viable solution on any platform ... jeeze i didn't think they were still around
<dr_willis> Tryme:  i dont see how the amule configs would be a list of commands...
<lmat> from /var/log/auth.log , it says that the session was created, then the session was terminated.
<lmat> jrib: I don't have local access to the machine.
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  about once a month or so - someone comes in here with one.
<ClientAlive> Hey, check it out. Kaspersky rescue disc (for fixing windoze) is linux. They're using linux to fix windoze. Ahhh Haaa Haaa Haaaaaa...   !!!
<jrib> lmat: can you ssh as a different user?
<cordyceps> llutz: FYI, the equivalent of dumpe2fs for jfs is jfs_tune
<ClientAlive> the irony, oh the irony  :)
<Deas> is it possible to "debug" /dev/usb/lp0 (printer), such as seeing if theres anything going on or not, trying to share the printer over network
<lmat> jrib: I'm running all these commands through ssh as User A (let's say)
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  some of the AV companies also have linux cds for scanning windows systems
<KI4RO> I have an AMD Athlon 64 x 2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ x 2 running Ubuntu 12.04 that goes to the Ubuntu splash screen (the one with the dots under Ubuntu) for an unknown reason and then freezes until it is powered of and back on again.  Any ideas?  Please and Thank you
<lmat> To add the user, I used "adduser" (not useradd).
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I LOVE IT
<jrib> lmat: so ssh as user A and then try "ssh user@localhost"
<lmat> jrib: oh yeah, thanks, brb.
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : no wonder i don't see you once a month ;-)
<dr_willis> Deas:   the cups logs may give you some info about the printer. theres also the cups web interface.
<del_> I have 10.04 and the gnome panel at top is gone.  How can I get it back.
<darkhelmet46> In XChat, how do I choose a different color for my own messsages?  I don't like the gray.
<lmat> jrib: Hey, a useful error! let me transcribe...
<Deas> dr_willis: good thinking! will try that.
<lmat> First, authenticity of host...
<lmat> then Permission denied (publickey,password).
<lmat> Oh, so I need to have a public key, too?
<jrib> lmat: so you entered the wrong password?
<lmat> jrib: No.
<darkhelmet46> .
<jrib> lmat: if you type "su - user" can you log in successfully as user?
<lmat> "This account is restricted by rssh. Allowed commands: scp sftp"
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmet45 : i think that's the one color in XChat you can't change ... might be wrong though
<lmat> jrib: I think I'm not allowed to do that.
<lmat> jrib: (over ssh anyway)
<bazhang> darkhelmet46, try asking in #xchat
<jrib> lmat: getent passwd user
<lmat> jrib: UserB:x:...
<jrib> lmat: you have "..." in the output?
<lmat> jrib: It does have a password entry. and shadow has the password hash.
<SolarisBoy> whats the shell?
<jrib> lmat: this is not what I am looknig for
<lmat> jrib: No. It doesn't say "userB" either, I censored that. I meant to tell you that the second entry is "x".
<jrib> lmat: just paste the line, you can censor the username if you feel it's necessary
<lmat> jrib: And my name and phone number?
<dr_willis> phone number?
<jrib> lmat: you can censor anything you feel like :)
<jrib> lmat: (the last column is not one of these things)
<lmat> UserB:x:1024:1025:[myname],,[worknumber]:/home/UserB:/usr/bin/rssh
<SolarisBoy> yea he has the same restrictions as you scp and the toher command
<ikonia> rssh shell ?
<ikonia> thats not going to work well
<lmat> ikonia: That is a bit odd...
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmet46 : looks like you can just remap grey to another color
<jrib> lmat: you should see if scp and sftp work ok.  Seems like that's all user is allowed to do
<lmat> SolarisBoy: Pardon? UserB has the same restrictions as User A?
<SolarisBoy> lmat: ^^ what jrib said
<lmat> jrib: Ahh, excellent. What service disallows the other activities (or allows these ones)?
<lmat> jrib: (And how to I change that?)
<lmat> chris is a busy man...
<jrib> lmat: using rssh as your shell is what limits you
<lmat> jrib: Excellent, thanks much, I'll let you know when I need more help ^_^
<darkowlzz> hi, I have a Dell Inspiron and I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in it. My datacard works sometimes and sometimes not. It is detected but sometimes it doesn't connect. There is no network problem as it works on other linux computers on the same time. what do I do?
<dat789> hi! I've reinstalled ubuntu ALONGSIDE with Windows 7. It says installation completed successfully. But when reboot, I don't see the grub menu... it went straingh to windows
<ubuntuaddicted> morning/afternoon/evening everyone
<ubuntuaddicted> i am having a hell of a time with libre office writer. i have some .odt files which I am trying to update but everytime I try to save the file it creates a 0 byte file. i am using xubuntu 12.04.1
<ubuntuaddicted> libreoffice is version 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu4
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmet46 : yeah you can remap the entire XChat color pallet :)
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else have issues with libreoffice? i install open office as well but it doesn't show up in my apps pulldown
<dr_willis> ive rarelyheard of any liberoffice issues in here.
<dr_willis> openoffice is not in the repos any more i think
<ubuntuaddicted> it shows in my repos, hmmm
<lmat> jrib: Thanks again. I changed the shell to /bin/bash and everything is good!
<jrib> lmat: great
<darkhelmet46> Tex_Nick, How?  I went to Settings > Preferences > Colors, but it's not obvious to me how to change the color for my own chat entries.
<ubuntuaddicted> libre office just keeps freezing on me when i go to save an odt file
<mike304> any of you guys tried running portable photoshop on ubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmet46 : double click on any of the 32 colors ... you should get a color chooser dialog
<ikonia> mike304: it's something I'd advise you as strongly as possible to not even consider, let alone think about
<mike304> i need to use photoshop tho :/ lol
<ikonia> mike304: then I suggest using Microsoft windows, or apple Mac OS X
<dr_willis> need - because you dont know how to use anything else.. :)
<ikonia> mike304: it's a supported platform, so if you NEED to use it, you should use a supported platform
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmket46 : settings/preferences/interface/colors
<mike304> i will just run virtualbox and see if it works like that
<dr_willis> uit
<darkhelmet46> test
<darkhelmet46> test
<darkhelmet46> test
<darkhelmet46> ah, got it i think
<darkhelmet46> just wan't obvious what to do
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmet46 : kinda cool huh ? ;-)
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmet46 : do your testing in #test though :)
<darkhelmet46> holy crap I half expected #test to be empty.  lol
<anmolsingh> hi
<anmolsingh> how to hide launcher?
<milehigh> I'm logged into root via 'sudo -i' and I can't move files from root's home folder to a user's home folder, says permission denied when I try to cp or mv any files, any ideas?
<theadmin> anmolsingh: Set NoDisplay to true.
<anmolsingh> wampserver for ubuntu
<theadmin> anmolsingh: There's no... "wamp" stands for Windows+Apache+MySQL+PHP. Ubuntu isn't Windows.
<theadmin> !lamp | anmolsingh
<ubottu> anmolsingh: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Tex_Nick> darkhelmet46 :did you meet some new people ? lol
<samir_> hi
<BluesKaj> milehigh, why did you login to root , whynot just use sudo ?
<anmolsingh> how to manage iphone on ubuntu
<milehigh> BluesKaj: because I needed to run the script I ran inside root's home folder
<Kralle> Hello
<Kralle> Anyone can help
<milehigh> BluesKaj: either way, can't copy the files via sudo either, same error, cannot create regular file, permission denied
<Kralle> i wanna delete ubuntu and install again. How can i do?
<kaero> how did you install it Kralle?..
<anmolsingh> is there any software for managing iphone on ubuntu?
<Kralle> From cd
<Kralle> dvd
<Kralle> but i do something wrong
<Kralle> So now i have to delete it
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a Western Digital external hard drive, and its security feature does not work under linux, Does anybody know if there is any alternative in linux or not?
<Kralle> and install again
<Kralle> but how can i do?
<kaero> then reuse the cd/dvd, if you cannot, then you can run the ubuntu installer from within ubuntu itself
<FloodBot1> Kralle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Kralle: Just go through the install process again and overwrite the previous install, there's a button for that.
<bipul> Krabbe, Just write you  question in one line of sentance,it's hard to read and understand
<theadmin> mojtaba: What's this "security feature"?
<Kralle> How overwrite?
<kaero> The ubuntu installer will detect your existing installation, it should give you an option.
<theadmin> Kralle: I can't quite remember how the installer phrases it, but there's a reinstall button
<mojtaba> theadmin: In windows you can put a password on it, which comes with the drive. It has a read-only partition for this purpose
<theadmin> mojtaba: Ah, that'd be easy. Look up "TrueCrypt".
<bipul> Kralle, It's really simple, the way you have installed the ubuntu, in that manner just repeat the installation work.
<Kralle> Where is reinstall
<Kralle> i cant find reinstaill
<bipul> Krabbe, You will never find reinstall option
<bipul> !tput bold
<kaero> Kralle, what device are you on? Are you on your Ubuntu installation?.
<jean_brat> hi there
<Kralle> Ok
<mojtaba> theadmin: Could you please tell me how?
<mojtaba> theadmin: Because I am pretty new to linux. :-P
<theadmin> mojtaba: Go to http://truecrypt.org and download the "Standard" Linux installer for your architecture. Then extract the archive and double-click the install file within it.
<Synx|hm_> Need some networking help, i need a way to create seperate external routes, i have two nic's on two different subnets, both have access to the internet but one via a VPN, problem is i can only have one 0.0.0.0 gate way route, i need some traffic to traverse the VPN and others my local internet gateway
<mojtaba> theadim: Is there anything should I know, I mean is there any tricky thing?
<theadmin> mojtaba: Not really, the interface should be pretty intuitive. Also, you don't have to try and type the entire nickname :P Simply type the first few letters (e.g. "thea") and hit tab to complete it
<fenrrir> HI guys, i have found a missing kernel parameter to grub.cfg on ubuntu 12.10 amd64 EFI,  "persistent" parameter is no automatically generated. where reports it?
<fenrrir> live usb
<mojtaba> theadmin: thanks. :)
<theadmin> fenrrir: ...It shouldn't be. Unless you created the USB appropriately. That's not a bug.
<jean_brat> hi. i have installed a linux a flavor of ubuntu called Pinguy, i have created a logical Drive during installation and mounted it as /DATA/D in ext4, i am trying to copy some files from an external drive in console to this drive, it appears that i dont have permission to write to this drive, i cant use chmod coz it does not take my user password as root password
<jean_brat> is there anything i am missing here?
<Burritoh> mojtaba: also noteworthy that tab completion also works in terminal.. so you can type apt-g*tab* and then get the full command
<theadmin> jean_brat: Pinguy is not supported here.
<bazhang> jean_brat, get support in the pinguyos channel
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how i can mount a smb share as a "real" location
<mojtaba> Burritoh: Thanks!
<bonhoeffer> that i can use for file sync comparison -- is a sym link the best way to go?
<fenrrir> theadmin, i'm using usb-creator-gtk
<khedrub> what is the modern way to backup an ubuntu root server? Backupninja?
<bonhoeffer> if i pwd i get: /home/bonhoeffer/.gvfs/volume_1 on aloadae.local/
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: You can use the "cifs" filesystem type: mount -t cifs -o username=your_username,password="your_password" //servername/sharename /location
<bonhoeffer> i want this as a more accessible location
<bonhoeffer> theadmin, thanks!
<Burritoh> jean_brat: here you go, these are the distro's forums: http://forum.pinguyos.com/
<Burritoh> apparently trying to find the IRC channel gave 404
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: (the helper program for that fstype is provided by cifs-utils)
<LOL> Oiee galera
<zefuros> histo: Hey man long time no see! :)
<theadmin> fenrrir: Sure persistency is checked? If so, that's a bug. You can file it by running "ubuntu-bug usb-creator-gtk"
<bonhoeffer> theadmin, any thoughts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677777/
<Guest81289> Todo mundo fala em ingles :p '-
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: You're missing the username and password
<bonhoeffer> i don't even see an error there -- hmm. . . agreed but i don't think i have one. . . i'll check
<Guest81289> '-'
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: If you don't, then you don't need the "-o" bit either.
<elisa87> Hi can you take a look at the following error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677778/  NVIDIA: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.54, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 310.14.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version
<fenrrir> theadmin, yes, is checked. In no EFI machine works but on EFI machine don't
<zefuros> can somebody help me with dual booting windows 8 64bit and ubuntu 12.10? i cant seem to be able to install ubuntu
<Guest81289> Quem fala em portugues fala eu ? '-'
<theadmin> Guest81289: English, please.
<theadmin> !br | Guest81289
<ubottu> Guest81289: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zefuros> can somebody help me with dual booting windows 8 64bit and ubuntu 12.10? i cant seem to be able to install ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.106/volume_1, <-- theadmin
<Phidog> zefuros what's wrong
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: Is cifs-utils installed? (sudo apt-get install cifs-utils)
<KI4RO> zefuros, Patience asking once a minute will not help
<bonhoeffer> theadmin, thanks, very sorry
<zefuros> phidog: hey man thanks taking time one me, i installed ubuntu several days ago but i had issues with Grub and so i unistalled it, after that i was searching a way to dual boot i found several guides but whatever i tried i never got to show grub again , neither boot ubuntu from MBR
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: Meh, I'm surprised Ubuntu comes with samba but that package isn't included. Kinda odd
<Phidog> zefuros when you turn it on, does it show Windows 8, or whatever else you have installed though?
<zefuros> phidog: right now i canceled everything and i only boot windows 8
<zefuros> phidog: got some time to give you some more extact information?
<Phidog> zefuros, sure
<bonhoeffer> theadmin, thanks! works perfectly
<bonhoeffer> theadmin, sorry for not thinking more too . . . :(
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: Tada. Now if you'd like, open up /etc/fstab (sudo nano /etc/fstab) and add this line at the end: //192.168.1.106/volume_1 /mount_point cifs username=your_username,password=your_password,netdev for it to be mounted on boot time
<zefuros> phidog: i got a system (built by me) with one SSD and one HDD drives , had windows 7 on SSD and updated to windows 8. Itried installing ubuntu 12.10 x64 in the HDD drive but had issues with grub so i aborted that operation and now i want to try installing on SSD
<Phidog> zefuros installing it on the same drive as windows might help
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: Err, my bad, the "netdev" option should have a "_" in front, so, "_netdev"
<theadmin> Weird naming
<zefuros> phidog: i tried a guide where he made several partitions on ubuntu instalation and at the end he added a ubuntu entry to windows mbr. After doing all these steps ubuntu showed up on MBR but couldnt boot
<Phidog> zefuros i install my OS' on one drive, so i wouldn't know about multiple drives and grub, but i could tell you that it works flawlessly on one drive with Win8 and Ubuntu12.04 and 12.10
<Phidog> zefuros unfortunately i have to be away for about 20 minutes, if your issue isn't solved i'll be back soon sorry
<zefuros> phidog: ok man thanks a lot
<brian__> Interesting. First time IRC. First time Ubuntu. I came here because of the front page at Ubuntu.com Tick, tock, tablet time!
<bonhoeffer> theadmin, thanks!
<AcidRain2013> hax!
<SoulShadow> ubuntu for tablets based on unity incoming?
<kliBBer> hax!
<theadmin> SoulShadow: So far only phones have been announced.
<SoulShadow> look at the ubuntu homepage, theadmin
<SoulShadow> 'tick, tock, tablet time' and a countdown
<Tex_Nick> brian__:  welcome to irc & #ubuntu ... this channel is for specific support questions ... for chat /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> SoulShadow: Hm, oh.
<zefuros> indeed what that could be? Tablet time? i though they aiming for mobile os
<theadmin> zefuros: Well, Android exists both for phones and tablets, so why not?
<SoulShadow> it's either ubuntu phone OS scaled up to tablets
<SoulShadow> or big ubuntu scaled down to a touch friendly interface
<zefuros> theadmin: well im more loking forward to see it on phones, tablets are more powerfull, so it wouldnt be that strage but i would  love to see what the phone OS will be capable of
<Pici> !tablet
<ubottu> The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<zefuros> theadmin: plus i wanna check out if it be possible to run it on older cheaper devices , im tired of IOS and this OS looks amazing but cant afford money for somewhat like galaxy s3
<AcidRain2013> Pici: i could have sworn that i saw a tablet at bestbuy running ubuntu
<antony> !tablet
<ubottu> The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<SoulShadow> it would have had to be a nexus 7 someone modded, AcidRain2013
<AcidRain2013> i was rly thinking about getting it. but not for 700$+
<SoulShadow> what
<SoulShadow> $700?
<Myrtti> can we please keep the discussion for the tablet elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<AcidRain2013> yeah >_>
<antony> !tablet
<ubottu> The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<Myrtti> srsly
<SoulShadow> you know, spamming !tablet is more annoying than having people talk about it
<SoulShadow> !tablet
<SoulShadow> !tablet
<SoulShadow> !tablet
<FloodBot1> SoulShadow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AcidRain2013> Myrtti: i see it being ok that we talk about off topic things as long as no one is requesting support...
<flexd> I'm having some trouble adding a custom xsession, I've added my .desktop file to /usr/share/xsessions/, but its not showing up in lightgdm :-/
<flexd> The two other files in that folder do appear though, any tips?
<flexd> I am running xubuntu, but that should not really matter.
<AcidRain2013> it doesnt. but i have no advice
<AcidRain2013> that should be something that you can easily google for
<caughtinalandsli> Hey guys. I'm having a small  problem. I installed windows, alongside Ubuntu, fixed grub from a live CD, but now my Windows partition doesn't appear in Grub.
<BluesKaj> caughtinalandsli, sudo update-grub
<caughtinalandsli> i've tried that
<caughtinalandsli> it refuses to recognise the windows partition
<supNow> anyone know the location of apache httpd.conf? I get no solid answer on google and still cannot locate it
<flexd> AcidRain2013: Yeah I've googled and it just mostly says put your .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ and reboot
<caughtinalandsli> anyone
<caughtinalandsli> ?
<AcidRain2013> flexd: there is a way to rebuild your home folder. i may look into that. it might help
<Pici> supNow: We don't really use httpd.conf  You can look at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ and for site-specific things /etc/apache2/sites-available/  (us a2ensite to enable a site)
<BluesKaj> caughtinalandsli,  sudo os-prober , then run  sudo update-grub
<Tex_Nick> caughtinalandsli:  are you sure you didn't overwrite windoze ?
<caughtinalandsli> yep 100%
<AcidRain2013> caughtinalandsli: are you sure that linux didnt rape your windows?
<zefuros> theadmin: plus i wanna check out if it be possible to run it on older cheaper devices , im tired of IOS and this OS looks amazing but cant afford money for somewhat like galaxy s3
<zefuros> oops wrong message sorry
<Myrtti> AcidRain2013: keep the language clean, please.
<flexd> AcidRain2013: Not entirely sure what you mean by rebuilding my home folder
<caughtinalandsli> not really. i might have. i actually had a shit load of problems before this. including my linux partitions disappearing
<caughtinalandsli> but i fixed that with testdisk
<Tex_Nick> caughtinalandsli:  ahh ok ... looks like BluesKaj has you pointed in the right direction :)
<caughtinalandsli> okay ill try
<supNow> Pici,  Thanks for your response. I did find information about that however I'm trying to install vTiger CRM and it needs the location of that file in order to install. Do you know of a workaround or can I get an httpd somewhere?
<Myrtti> just a reminder to all that we've got people of all ages and cultures, please keep the language clean, professional and suitable for all.
<Pici> supNow: just create a blank file and put it in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ it will be sourced when apache runs.
<Pici> supNow: alternatively use apache2.conf
<supNow> thanks!
<zefuros> can somebody help me with dual booting windows 8 64bit and ubuntu 12.10? i cant seem to be able to install ubuntu
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> !uefi | zefuros
<ubottu> zefuros: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest37044> hello I am new to ubuntu and was wondering if games designed for windows like planet side 2 run on ubuntu? i can get the character logged into the game but i have no control over the character or any other portion of the game
<caughinalandslid> this is what i get
<caughinalandslid> - /dev/sda4:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain /dev/sda5:Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (12.04):Ubuntu:linux
<caughinalandslid> nothing about dev/sda1
<zefuros> blueskaj im already aware with this article and still cant get ubuntu to get correctly installed
<caughinalandslid> where the actual windpows is
<arrr> hi
<caughinalandslid> will reinstalling windows help? i wouldn't mind doing that actually. i just dont want it to mess my ubuntu installation up
<BluesKaj> caughinalandslid, what did os-prober do ?
<caughinalandslid> this /dev/sda4:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain /dev/sda5:Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (12.04):Ubuntu:linux
<caughinalandslid> it detects my ubuntu and my recovery loader but not windows in dev/sda1
<antony> caughinalandslid: i installed windows first  then  when i installed ubuntu i selected install along windows and had no problems.
<caughinalandslid> i did too, it works well, but then i actually formatted and reinstalled windows
<zefuros> antony: can i make a question based on that?
<caughinalandslid> sorry windows is in dev/sda2 actually
<antony> zefuros: ask the question and someone may be able to help based on that :)
<flexd> AcidRain2013: worked it out, typo as usual :-=
<flexd> Thanks
<arrr> deutsche hier?
<zefuros> antony: i wanted to select the same option but had doubts. In order to select install alongside windows mu the disk be split or have free space unformatted or the installer does it by itself?
<jhutchins_wk> !de | arrr
<ubottu> arrr: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<antony> zefuros: when you select that it partitions your hard drive, so you can have windows on one partition and  ubuntu on the other.
<arrr> also doch
<arrr> :D
<zefuros> antony
<zefuros> antony: so before selecting the option i leave my drive as one partitation with windows on it?
<fego> .3
<Orpheon> I'm having underrun problems with Alsa, and I saw that apparently that /proc/asound/card0/.../prealloc should have atleast a value of 128, while on mine it has only 64. This would also explain some clicking noise I get in certain applications. I can't find out how to set it though, as when alsa is running this file is write-protected, and even if I tell alsa to switch to another device, change it, and put alsa back, I still need to resta
<Orpheon> rt it which involves rebooting, which of course resets the file to 64
<Orpheon> so my question: Where does alsa get this 64 from, and where could I change that value?
<antony> zefuros: yes, but you dont need to parition the hard drive yourself ubuntu can do it for you, it will ask u how much space you wish to give each operating system and just  split the hard drive between them.
<zefuros> antony: nice thats usefull and when install is complete it will boot with brug or mbr?
<PoolShark_> is it possible to have both a 64bit and 32bit kernel available on an ubuntu installation, selectable at boot time?
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<antony> zefuros: it will use a grub menu and launch ubuntu by default.
<zefuros> antony: can i cchange that to mbr? i heard grub is very sensitive
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: Most linux installers will allow you to "shrink" a well-defragged NTFS partition to create installation space, you can also do partition management before installing.
<RZAFC1> so does anyone know if; me having a ppc with lubuntu will cause any issues for downloading gcc?
<Tex_Nick> zefuros:  mbr & grub are totally different entities
<antony> zefuros: i dont know.
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: Installers have been designed to install multi-boot systems since the mid -90's.
<jhutchins_wk> Tex_Nick: grub writes it's own mbr.
<jhutchins_wk> Tex_Nick: zefuros is using EFI though, which is slightly different.
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: Read the efi article again.  Using mbr is what they mean by "legacy mode".
<RZAFC1> so does anyone know if; me having a ppc with lubuntu will cause any issues for downloading gcc?
<zefuros> jhutchins_wk yeah but when i had grub before i had issues cause it went missing many times and i dont fully trust it in case of a power cutoff
<Kralle> hello
<zefuros> mbr is more stable and more easy to restore
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: You are on the leading edge here, so your installation is going to be a bit of an experiment.  It can be smooth and easy, especially if you're familiar with OS boot systems, but it can be difficult if you don't know much about computers and don't follow the directions carefully.
<rking> OK, first time seriously using Ubuntu. I have to make a spiffy dev env on 10.04, so I'll be using some form of bleeding edge software. If I want a rather new tmux and vim, is it likely I can use some backports for it?
<Kralle> now i have installed ubuntu
<Kralle> and it work.
<Guest65317> hello
<Tex_Nick> jhutchins_wk:  i was refering to ... <zefuros> antony: nice thats usefull and when install is complete it will boot with brug or mbr? ... trying to make sure that grub would not be confused with mbr ;-)
<Kralle> but how to install mumble server?
<Kralle> someone can help?
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: If grub was "going missing", it was due to things you were doing to the system.  It doesn't spontaneously disappear, and has been stable and reliable for decades.
<Kralle> Someone can help me with ubuntu.
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: In particular, windows "system restore" procedures can wipe it and your installation.  You should arrange a way to restore windows without using a factory restore program if you anticipate needing to do that.
<Kralle> i need install mumble server .
<Kralle> but how?
<zefuros> jhutchins_wk its harsh to judge someone's skills from a text chat, i didnt done anything wrong i lost grub two times. 1 due a normal shutdown and 2 due a power cutoff
<maikel> What can the problem be when my comp cant boot Ubuntu Secure mix, (efi compatible) created by live usb?
<Kralle> To do it?
<Kralle> anyone can help?
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: grubb is just as reliable as the windows bootloader if not more so.  There are always things that you can do to mess it up, but it doesn't spontaneously disappear.
<compdoc> maikel, what happens?
<antony> i need some assistance now, was just wondering if there was a way to make  windows 7 boot by default, after the 7  seconds or so?
<RZAFC1> So does anyone know if; me having a ppc with lubuntu will cause any issues for downloading gcc?
<maikel> compdoc:  comp dosent notice theres a bootable usb insterted
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I change the name of the volume? (NTFS, flash drive)
<compdoc> maikel, so a bios issue.
<jhutchins_wk> RZAFC1: What kind of issues were you worried about?
<jhutchins_wk> maikel: Did you verify the image on the usb?
<maikel> Verify ?
<zefuros> antony: get grub configurator , you can configure the menu the appearance as well the default OS and wait seconds
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I change the name of the volume? (NTFS, flash drive)
<rulezz> hi there
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Martin-Dutchie> <mojtaba> Only by reformatting the drive you can select a name.
<zefuros> antony: got that?
<antony> zefuros: were do i get it?
<jhutchins_wk> Martin-Dutchie: Nah, there are ways to rename drives without reformatting.  It's just a string in the drive headers.
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: I'd have to look it up on Google, been to long since I did ntfs.
<mojtaba> Martin_1: How come? In windows you can change the volume name easily!!
<maikel> compdoc:  yea probably...
<rulezz> somebody here know a tool for ubuntu to create bootable USB
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Thanks, because I am pretty new to linux era.
<mojtaba> :)
<zefuros> antony not sure try program center or google for the command to get it i got a video tutorial i watched yesterday shall i send it to you by pm?
<bazhang> rulezz, unetbootin for one
<maikel>  (point it at your .iso file or your Ubuntu CD-ROM, point it at your USB flash drive, make sure you have the right device selected, then "Make Startup Disk").  I cant notice a make start up disk button in LiLo
<chaz68> Any good ideas to keep my log file "lightdm.log" in "/var/log/upstart" from swelling up and hogging my whole hard drive?
<antony> zefuros: yes pm it me.
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: install ntfsprogrs, use the ntfslabel program to show/change the label.
<Orpheon> I'm having underrun problems with Alsa, and I saw that apparently that /proc/asound/card0/.../prealloc should have atleast a value of 128, while on mine it has only 64. This would also explain some clicking noise I get in certain applications. I can't find out how to set it though, as when alsa is running this file is write-protected. Even if I tell alsa to switch to another device, change it, and put alsa back, I still need to restart i
<Orpheon> t which involves rebooting, which of course resets the file to 64.
<Orpheon> so my question: Where does alsa get this 64 from, and where could I change that value?
<chaz68> I fixed a problem with my .xsession-errors log files in my home directory and now this log file pops up and starts eating away at my hard drive...
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Is not there any default system tool?
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: How can I install that?
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: Yeah, ntfslabel in the ntfsprogs package.
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs
<rulezz> bazhang  thx let my check
<Haris> what's the latest 64 bit server version of ubuntu ?
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Thanks
<Haris> I'm confused. the download page says support for 12.10 will end in 18 months. And 12.04.2 LTS is .. current ?
<Kralle> I have now installed mumble on ubuntu
<Kralle> But how it works?
<Kralle> Where can i see the ip adress and all?
<mgolisch> Kralle: read its documentation?
<Kralle> Where?
<RZAFC1> jhutchins_wk: issues like whether it will compile
<Martin-Dutchie> Haris: LTS releases are supported for 5 years, whereas the normal releases (12.10) are only supported for 1,5 years.
<MonkeyDust> Kralle  why did you install it, if you don't know what it is?
<Haris> ok
<Martin-Dutchie> Haris: It's weird at first, but that is just how that cookie crumbles.
<Haris> Martin-Dutchie: do the LTS release get updates during that period ?
<Kralle> Where?
<Kralle> Where can i find that?
<Martin-Dutchie> Haris: Only security bugfixes and such I believe, no new functionality
<mgolisch> sure everything else would be crazy
<Martin-Dutchie> Haris: This to keep that release as predictable as possible, instead of having to relearn your server every 6 months
<Haris> meaning no upgrades to php or httpd or such ?
<Martin-Dutchie> Haris: not sure, but you can always install them manually
<Haris> don't we have conflicts with libs or lib packages or some such on ubuntu with manual installs ?
<Martin-Dutchie> Haris: Which is the best course of action anyway, imagine your server auto-updating and bricking your website
<Haris> I'v seen alot of that on centos
<jhutchins_wk> RZAFC1: Shouldn't be any problems.  gcc should come pre-compiled anyway.
<Tex_Nick> Kralle:  in terminal, have you tried info mumble or man mumble ?
<odce> have a sound output issue with an Intel onboard audio device, listed as 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02). The front output works great and use it with alsa audio output just fine, but my computer case has an extra headphone jack in the front that is plugged into the soundcard module (motherboard item as I mentioned) and I have no clue whether it shows up as a rear device or something different. Tried all the usual outputs fr
<inhabitant> sexnet.org
<jhutchins_wk> Haris: You can avoid conflicts and problems by building and installing a .deb package.
<Martin-Dutchie> Haris: As long as you install the new packages through apt, you should not be experiencing conflicts, I found an example article about upgrading PHP on 8.04: http://www.simmonsconsulting.com/2009/03/08/howto-upgrade-ubuntu-lts-804-server-to-php-528/
<jhutchins_wk> odce: Sometimes those are physically switched outputs - it's the same circuit as the speakers, but bypasses them if it's plugged in.
<odce> anyone know if I should see a device 1 listed (instead of device 0) to somehow output to it. there was only one place to plug in that extra set of jacks (which includes things like headphone out, mic in, and usb firewire.) so I assume its connected to the intel sound unit ok. my other issue was whether I needed to find a front rear or surround audio file to test it.
<odce> ok great i will try to unplug one of them then.
<Martin-Dutchie> Anyone here excited for the new countdown timer on http://ubuntu.com ?
<XLUB> Hi i can't install ubuntu 12.04 from 10.04 The cd is ok because i use on computer of my son
<Tex_Nick> Martin-Dutchie:  they do that from time to time for different count-downs to something new :-)
<Martin-Dutchie> Haha indeed, I know how it works, was wondering what you guys thought it will be for...
<Tex_Nick> Martin-Dutchie:  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kunji> mojtaba: You can do that with gparted
<Pici> !tablet | Martin-Dutchie
<ubottu> Martin-Dutchie: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<mojtaba> kunji: Thanks
<Martin-Dutchie> Aitte, sorry.
<kunji> mojtaba: Be careful though, don't accidentally tell it to format anything :P
<Martin-Dutchie> Nice bot
<XLUB> I do but nothing appens just grub destroy when i reboot
<odce> unplugging the 3.5mm front output didnt help
<mojtaba> kunji: I will, thanks!
<ybon> Hi, anyone on Raring here? I'm experiencing python problem (pyexpat module not found), and I wonder if this is working for other people on Raring
<odce> im wondering if the answer is in researching some of the "options snd-hda-intel" module options
<desaq> Is there a program that saves bookmarks to .pdf's withing the .pdf itself?
<Arandur> Problem with Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller on Ubuntu 12.10 - Ubuntu cannot access driver upon startup, but everything works upon manual reinitialization of driver. How can I get Ubuntu to play nicely with the driver upon startup?
<Arandur> More precisely, when I boot into Ubuntu, there is no wireless option -- a symptom of inability to access the driver, I believe. When I go to Software Sources > Additional Drivers, and change to 'Do not use this device' and back, everything starts working fine. However, upon reboot, the same problem occurs.
<odce> interesting now I see the motherboard specs page says things like supports jack detection.
<bluebomber> Where can I find the config file that tells rhythmbox where my library(-ies) are located?
<jhutchins_wk> !b43 | Arandur
<ubottu> Arandur: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Soelen> quick question, I would like to save an enviroment variable constantly so the value is still the same on the next session, how can I sdo that?
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: You want this variable in shell sessions?  Which shell do you use?
<Soelen> jhutchins_wk: bin/sh
<Arandur> jhutchins_wk, thank you for the redirect. I have been to this page, and followed the instructions therein -- that's how I got to where I am now, with the wireless *almost* working. Is ther any other help you can offer me?
<eutheria> how do you catch grub at start up these days? it is ctrl?
<OerHeks> eutheria, shift
<eutheria> ah
<bazhang> eutheria, shift
<eutheria> thanks
<Pici> jhutchins_wk: alias updated
<maikel> why does my gparted boot then go blackscreen?
<ZypperHat> Hello
<ZypperHat> I need PhotoShop for Ubuntu
<avis-> is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac mini late model 2012 ?  is it a matter of redit boot loader then install on a single / ?
<Tex_Nick> !details | maikel
<ubottu> maikel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jhutchins_wk> armiel: Sorry, haven't worked with broadcoms in a while now.
<maikel> running win 8, booting from usb.
<jhutchins_wk> Pici: Thx!
<armiel> TAB fail?
<armiel> *Tab
<jhutchins_wk> armiel: Yep.
<armiel> hehe
<jhutchins_wk> He gone.
<Soelen> how can I save enviroment variables for the next session?
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: You can export environment varialbes in your ~/.bashrc
<Tex_Nick> maikel:  you're trying to boot ubuntu from a usb stick on a win 8 pc ?
<jhutchins_wk> SolarisBoy: .bashrc
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: e.g., `export VAR=value`
<jhutchins_wk> Dang tab.
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: .bashrc
<maikel> Tex_Nick: trying to boot super grub disk to be able to do partition, but the main intention is to get ubuntu on my win 8 pc yea.
<jhutchins_wk> Odd-rationale: That will be destroyed when the session terminates.
<SimpleUser> Hello there.
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: right now I have "export var_ape=ape" in my .bashrc, as soon as I change var_ape in "grape", login out and login in it's ape again : (
<Soelen> jhutchins_wk:
<ruinen> hey guys, quick question: Which would you say is lighter - Xubuntu or Lubuntu? having a hard time to decide for my laptop and I'm quite the noob, still learning Ubuntu.
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: Find where it's being set.
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: Yes. The bashrc file is read everytime you start a terminal session
<jhutchins_wk> ruinen: Generally lxde is "lighter".
<SimpleUser> No more space in / . I launched a big install in apt-get and it crushed during it. So i erased /tmp, made clean & autoclean (apt-get). But now apt-get tells me the system is broken and i have to make -f install... and install the big program (a game). But i still don't have 350 mo to install it.
<SimpleUser> Any advice ?
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: So it will be reset back to "ape" everytime you start a new session.
<eutheria> ruinen, how slow is your laptop?
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: what am I going to do then?
<jhutchins_wk> SimpleUser: Try purging the program.
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: Find where it's getting set to ape and change that.
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: It isn't preserved in memory somewhere, it's in a conf file.
<Tex_Nick> maikel:  ahh ok ... that provides a lot more info ... i don't use win 8 ... but now other people here have a better idea of what your issue is
<Soelen> jhutchins_wk: I dont understand what you mean
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: /etc/bashrc and ~/.bashrc are a couple of possiblities.
<maikel> yea, when i do a Live usb ubuntu disk there is no "efi" folder, and therefor i cant boot it
<KylieBrooks> hi, um
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: Can you just change it to "grape" in the ~/.bashrc?
<maikel> anyone know what to do, or what to add?
<KylieBrooks> i would like to reduce memory consumption of ubuntu.
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: I would like to do that via command instead editing the file all the time
<jhutchins_wk> I guess it's /etc/bash.bashrc these days...
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: Since each new sessions environment is created at login, editing a file is the only way to preserve it for the NEXT session.
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: So you have a situation where sometimes you need it "ape" and sometime you need it "grape" ?
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: it's just an example
<KylieBrooks> i would like to reduce memory consumption of ubuntu. tips please?
<Soelen> jhutchins_wk: is there a possibility to save a variable into a file and restore it in every session?
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: If you always need it to be "grape", then just set that in the .bashrc
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: I dont always need it
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: Then you can wrap the export line in an if statement.
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: .bashrc and .bash_profile
<Tex_Nick> maikel:  i see a few people here that might be able to help you ... they might be tied up now ... be patient ask your question every 5 minutes or so ... you'll probably get some help with that
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: why if stement?
<Soelen> statement
<Soelen> jhutchins_wk: what are you trying to tell me? I need the variable to be stored and to be reseted each session
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: Then the var will only equal "grape" when the if statement is true.
<SimpleUser> jhutchins_wk, can't purge it. Apt-get tells me i have to make apt-get -f install and install it
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: again it's just an example
<tankdriver> Hi, I need the "official name" for a unity-feature. Open 3 Home Folder windows. Click again on the Home Folder Item. A overview witch thumbnails of the 3 open Home Folder windows appears. Is there a "official name" for that feature?
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: Sorry, I guess I don't quite understand your issue then...
<jhutchins_wk> Soelen: I don't know how to be any plainer.  I suggest you read some bash documentation: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/chap_03.html
<Odd-rationale> tankdriver: Window Spread feature?
<ovejanegra> Hi! I get a grey horisontal line all over my screen sometimes. other times when i boot ubuntu 12.10 it does not appear. what could be wrong?
<tankdriver> @Odd-rationale:thanks!
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: I would like to save a value in a variable independent for sessions, it can have every possible string variable, an if condition would not do the trick
<jhutchins_wk> ovejanegra: You could have bad graphics memory, or something is writing to the video buffer incorrectly.
<VonGuard> hey
<VonGuard> i edited my fstab and made an error
<Scarberian> hello, I borked my system quite well, indicator-session crashes over and over on restart, no internet,sound or power drop down menu dbus seems to be down see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117146
<VonGuard> now i cannot boot from that drive. i have booted from usb, btu the ubutnu drive is NTFS, always has been (dual boot machine)
<SimpleUser> Stupid question : Can we remove /var/log/* without problem ? I mean are these files necessary to the system ? Or there are just here to read them in case of problem ?
<VonGuard> and all i can see when i mount the ubuntu partition is the stuff you'd see in windows: the ubuntu installer and such
<VonGuard> nothing else is there
<ovejanegra> jhutchins_wk, what could I do to diagnose and fix it?
<mojtaba> I have recently installed TrueCrypt under linux. Does anybody know how can I keep my files encrypted outside of the encrypted partition?
<mojtaba> Is there any option?
<jhutchins_wk> ovejanegra: Find your chipset and search for forum postings regarding probles with it.  (Also make sure all the connections involved are firmly seated._
<dreambox> guys?
<dreambox> I m desperate.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/257645/i-broke-my-nvidia-settings-rc-file-cant-see-x
<mojtaba> Suppose you have created an encrypted partition, and just would like to put its content on Dropbox, but keep it encrypted.
<dreambox> I really want to see X... .!! I miss it ! plus I switched to xfce :)
<Scarberian> i am also desperate http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117146
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: You have to encrypt the individual files for that to work.
<mojtaba> How can I do that?
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Does it have any option?
<dreambox> how on earth do I kill X? with a shortcut..
<dreambox> I mean ... I wanna go to console only
<ovejanegra> jhutchins_wk, how do i find the chipset? you mean the connections of the graphics card?
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto  Start from the beginning.
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: where am I supposed to type all that.. I aint got no terminak
<dreambox> terminal
<dco2> I've gotten fairly far along compiling gcc but the latest thing I run into is that certain parts like libgcc and libgomp are failing unless I start copying a libc.so file there. Is there a cleaner way to resolve this multilib issue, as I understand it, something about 32bit vs. 64bit architecture split
<ubuntu> Hi
<Odd-rationale> Soelen: Maybe this is your question? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8342/export-an-env-variable-to-be-available-at-all-sub-shells-and-possible-to-be-mod
<jhutchins_wk> Scarberian: I would recommend a clean install and DON'T try using 3rd party drivers.
<VonGuard> oh man i am fucked
<VonGuard> lost my whole partition by adding one line to etc/fstab and now i cannot get back into the drive!
<Guest11088> Hi, can you recommend good Voip client for ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Nah, you didn't loose the partition, you just messed up the mount table.
<VonGuard> how can i fix it?
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Drives are not NTFS, partitions are.
<VonGuard> yeah i know
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Does it boot at all?
<VonGuard> not into linux
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Can you boot to rescue mode?
<VonGuard> it boots into windows, and into ubuntu via usb stick
<dco2> specifically the gcc build error I get is that libgomp cannot create executables. right after it said checking multilib configuration for libgomp
<VonGuard> dont think so
<lubtoub> hi all
<VonGuard> i can't see anythign on the drive but the ubuntu installer
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: where am I supposed to type all that.. I aint got no screen... system tries to start xfce directly...
<SimpleUser> there's no way to stop an installation and that apt-get is happy anyway ?
<VonGuard> like you'd see looking at the partition from windows
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Get a rescue image and boot to that, fix fstab.
<VonGuard> i have
<VonGuard> i've booted
<VonGuard> i mount the fs
<VonGuard> and i cannot see /etc/
<FloodBot1> VonGuard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VonGuard> it only shows the unbuntu install stuff
<lubtoub> could it be possible to switch from lubuntu64 bit to ubuntu 32 pae kernel without having to erase my disk ?
<SimpleUser> I mean : if an installation stopped, can i tell to apt-get : "remove all this, don't finish the install and come back as it was before" ?
<SimpleUser> without installing ?
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Sounds like you're booting the installer.  fdisk -l should show partitions, then you can mount the partition with /etc on it.
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Rescue disks are a little easier.
<maikel> Another question, i managed booting into Gnu Grub 1.99 command promt, and i have Ubuntu iso Live on my USB, what now to install? :-)
<Techathy> I should be able to connect a VPN, then setup NAT routing to route all non-local network traffic through that VPN connection right?
<MonkeyDust> maikel  not sure what you mean... install what is available or what you have at hand
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: You should at least be able to boot to rescue mode and edit conf files from there.
<lubtoub> hmmm ok ill recap , would it be possible to only overwrite/erase the normal installed directories during install ?
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: I don't have nvidia, so I can't really walk you through it.
<maikel> well all i get to is Grubs command promt, guess i have to go to the install manually
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: system was fine I just switched to auto mode and
<jhutchins_wk> maikel: What kind of hardware?  EFI?
<maikel> yea
<jhutchins_wk> !efi
<maikel> tried those for ages.. ive got a intel atom z2760 Uefi locked Acer. its not a normal Efi comp :P
<jhutchins_wk> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sfhdghjg> hello
<dreambox> editing a display conf file manually.. thats why Linux never won the desktop market.
<dreambox> 20 frickin years they cant figure out how to NOT break displays.
<dreambox> I mean all that innovation...
<dreambox> for what.
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Does it have any option to encrypt individual files?
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: For most of us we never have to touch a video config file.  You are taking an option that Windows wouldn't even offer you.
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: You're the one with the software and it's documentation!
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Thanks for your help!
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, i got nothing
<Techathy> At least you can get X11 to do EXACTLY what you want, I can't say the same about Mac OS X or windows
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, i fdisk -l, i get the smae list i always see. three partitions, none of them have my linux install
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Interesting.
<Burritoh> there's always wayland~ *ducks*
<jhutchins_wk> You should see both the hard drive and the usb drive
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, the only change i made to etc was enabling ntfs 3g
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, i see only the 3 partitions
<VonGuard> i guess the usb stick is /dev/sbd
<VonGuard> sdb
<jhutchins_wk> What's on /dev/sda?
<VonGuard> sd1 sda2 and sda3 are there, 2 and 3 are ntfs. 2 is windows, 3 WAS linux till i edited etc
<dreambox> so can someone help me? thats like basic for you
<VonGuard> 1 is the recovery image from the factory
<dreambox> a shortcut or something
<dreambox> to kill x and go to console
<VonGuard> dreambox: alt control backspace
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: fdisk -l reports the partition as ntfs?  You can only change that by editing the partition table.
<dreambox> VonGuard:  doesnt work
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: Ctrl-Alt-F1 should get you a console.
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, they disabled Ctrl-Backspace a while back.
<Tex_Nick> Burritoh:  or weston ... will weston replace wayland ? ;)
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, yeah thats what i get, 3 partitions, 2 of them mtfs
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Did you run the restore program?
<pankaj_sharma> hey i want to install ubuntu without cdrom and pendrive ..how can i?
<VonGuard> where's that?
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: I mean the windows restore.
<VonGuard> oh no
<VonGuard> i didnt do anytthign on the windows side
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: using ctrl+alt+f1 changes something in the screen.. but I dont ge ta console.. it just changes... black
<dreambox> it becomes more black
<VonGuard> dreambox, try f2
<VonGuard> dreambox, try or f3
<eutheria> host can i flush the dns cache?
<VonGuard> each one is a different terminal
<brightknight> Shot in the dark, anyone resized an encrypted volume before?
<dreambox> nope..
<dreambox> any shortcut to change resolution?
<VonGuard> dreambox, f7 is windows, try up to that one
<jhutchins_wk> ! install | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<VonGuard> dreambox, ctrl alt f5
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: You should have a cursor or a login prompt.  Sounds like you may neeed to boot to rescue mode.
<dreambox> shit
<dreambox> thats not good
<dreambox> its broken
<dreambox> bad broken
<FloodBot1> dreambox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreambox> ok thats it he resolution i sbad.. how do I go to another one
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: You can try setting partition 3 back to linux, but you are risking data if there's something you've missed.
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Can you still boot windows?
<VonGuard> yeah
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, it was always ntfs on the linux partition. i installed ubtuntu second
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: There's only one xwindows screen.
<rathodvikas> hello
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: no I used ctrl+f5 and the resolution changed.. It was 320x240 or something
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Does windows see the 3rd partition?  Can it see files on it?
<VonGuard> yes jhutchins_wk
<VonGuard> windows sees the linux partition as having linux installers and such
<rathodvikas> wanna know about bash and terminal
<VonGuard> but it cannot see the linux filesystem
<dave_> clear
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: It doesn't sound like you have a linux install then.
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: You're not making sense.
<MonkeyDust> VonGuard  windows sees three systems only: windows windows and windows
<VonGuard> i know
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: What does windows see in sda2?
<VonGuard> i'm saying in windows, windows sees the ubuntu partition as only having the ubtunu installer stuff. it always has,
<VonGuard> it sees windows
<VonGuard> sda2 has all the windows stuff
<rathodvikas> hi i am new to linux i wnna know something about terminal and shell bash
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: Sorry, sda3?
<jhutchins_wk> Was thinking 0,1,2
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, windows sees sda3 as having a small ubuntu iunstaller. it's a folder marked ubuntu, with installers inside
<jhutchins_wk> !cli | rathodvikas
<ubottu> rathodvikas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<compdoc> rathodvikas, they are for typing commands
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: What's on the USB drive?  Same thing?
<VonGuard> no
<dreambox> dammit I'll have to edit my conf files manually
<dreambox> and I have no idea how to
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to make a shell-script (*.sh) being executed automatically without getting a dialog asking me if I want to run, display or execute it?
<VonGuard> jhutchins_wk, usb drive is just a fat32 with ubuntu live
<dreambox> I wish there was a gui auto tool to do that
<Soelen> Odd-rationale: thanks a lot for your help!
<VonGuard> dreambox, use vi
<dreambox> VonGuard: haha !
<dreambox> VonGuard:  I use nano, but the thing is I dont know wha tto write in the file :) not the editor
<Tex_Nick> rathodvikas:  this might sound lame, but youTube has some really good videos relating to bash
<Akiva-Desktop> what is this tick tock table ttime on ubuntu . com?"
<rathodvikas> i wanna know how terminal recognizer application name and launch the application eg i install qtcreator or say xchat how it knows to open it
<Korejora> My wireless freezes my computer when it connects to a network. Anyone know how to troubleshoot wireless drivers?
<jhutchins_wk> VonGuard: From what I can tell you need to reinstall linux.  You need to change the partition to type 83, possibly add a swap partition, format the partition as ext3, ext3, and install.
<VonGuard> sigh..... ok
<VonGuard> guess i lose all that stuff i had on there
<Mrokii> Akiva-Desktop: A counter going backwards for some news from Canonical to be revealed tomorrow. tomorrow.
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: If the tool was GUI, how would you use it to fix the GUI if the GUI were broken?
<Rush22a> Hi
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: good one
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: You can always just reinstall, which is what you would do with windows.
<dreambox> lol
<ThinkT510> Akiva-Desktop: tick tock tablet time strongly suggests a tablet offering from ubuntu
<rathodvikas> i wanna know how terminal recognizer application name and launch the application eg i install qtcreator or say xchat how it knows to open it
<rapitivo> how is that possible to the Load be too high and the server (mysql+apache+bind) keep fast?
<dreambox> so are there any default xorg.conf files that will work for my sony laptop?
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: Seriously, that's why some of us constantly fight to keep the editable text-based configurations.  We can fix those, over ssh if necessary.
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: The default is no conf file.
<Tex_Nick> rathodvikas:  there is also a bash specific channel on freenode ... #bash
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: I deleted it
<Akiva-Desktop> ThinkT510: I have a thinkpad convertable tablet that I am bout to put a solid state drive in. Wondering if I should wait...
<rathodvikas> ok thnx :)
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: You can use X -configure to generate one.
<dreambox> did that.
<ThinkT510> Akiva-Desktop: thats your choice
<jhutchins_wk> dreambox: Then why are you asking silly questions if you know what you're doing?
<dreambox> bear in mind I am using a needy VAIO laptop monitor...
<dreambox> jhutchins_wk: because it still doesnt work:/
<DX099> hello, I'm having problem with Thunderbird 17.0.2 under Ubuntu 12.10 x64. It won't download all my hotmail messages
<julian-delphiki> DX099, how are you connecting to it?
<DX099> only the newer ones, when Evolution on a previous install managed to download all of them without trouble. Can someone help me ? I connect to Hotmail by POP
<julian-delphiki> DX099, does it seem to be a certain number, or just only after a certain date
<energybeat>  does anybody know can i show the main toolbar in gmusicbrowser?
<DJones> DX099: Are you connecting from more than computer/installation? If you've downloaded emails under pop3 on one installation, they wouldn't show up on another installation because they'd already been downloaded
<Tex_Nick> mpmc next time try /away :)
<leotr> hello. I need somebody who has good experience in remastering ubuntu/debian CD without gui tools (like remastersys, etc...) I have some questions and it might require about 60-90 minutes. If somebody is interested please send me PM.
<chris_n> any chance on recovering an botched in-place upgrade from 10.04 to 12.10? The system hangs after running /scripts/init-bottom
<Atum_> DJones, is there any way to download them at all stations?
<OerHeks> DJones, i was thinking of a limit of mail-download/day
<Tex_Nick> mpmc : and when you return /back
<DJones> Atum_: Not with pop3 (as far as I know) it'd need to be imap for multiple machines
<rapitivo> Hi there. Could anyone give me a help? how is that possible to the Load be too high and the server (mysql+apache+bind) keep fast?
<dreambox> Does someone know how to declare a resolution for my monitor in xorg.conf ?
<Linda--> hi\
<ejv> chris_n: you'll need to provide more information/details/error messages for this channel to more thoroughly help you
<Tex_Nick> Linda : hello, if you have an ubuntu specific question please ask :)
<chris_n> ejv: thanks; I'll post those once I get the fs mounted and can retrieve them
<Linda--> thanks :) I'm having trouble with an NDISWrapper Wireless network card in Ubuntu
<Akiva-Desktop> how is the stability on 13.04 thus far?
<ejv> Linda--: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Desktop  #ubuntu+1
<Linda--> The usb wireless works ok, but as soon as I connect to the machine via my Lan, i get destination host unreachable and i have to unplug and replug the usb device to get access again.
<ejv> i would look at the kernel ring buffer for more information, dmesg | less
<Akiva-Desktop> MonkeyDust: Ah, I was wondering why ubuntu-dev was empty
<RZAFC1> Hell yes, gcc is working beautifully
<computerex> anyone have any links of using tor as a global proxy for 12.04? I have tor working for the browser, wondering if I can use it for everything
<Linda--> no errors there
<TuxBlackEdo> i dont get any desktop when i startx... apt-get returns a error code 245 on gnome-applets
<brightknight> computerex: Using tor may be a bad idea.
<TuxBlackEdo> help?
<computerex> brightknight - I am not doing anything hardcore..
<MonkeyDust> TuxBlackEdo  with what?
<TuxBlackEdo> MonkeyDust, my apt-get has broken packages, apparently "post-removal script returned an error exit status 245" on gnome-applets
<MonkeyDust> TuxBlackEdo  try sudo apt-get -f install
<TuxBlackEdo> yeah
<TuxBlackEdo> that's what gives me the error
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: And then if that doesn't work...
<TuxBlackEdo> I already did apt-get clean autoremove dist-updgrade
<brightknight> computerex: then why use it
<TuxBlackEdo> googled the problem for about 3 days now x_x
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: Do apt-get clean, then [ cd ] into /var/lib/apt
<MonkeyDust> TuxBlackEdo  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<computerex> brightknight - cause I need to do something anonymously.
<TuxBlackEdo> SonikkuAmerica, done
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: After that, [ sudo mv lists lists.old && sudo mkdir -p lists/partial && apt-get clean && apt-get update ]
<TuxBlackEdo> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: Those other apt-get commands are run as root as well (sudo).
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: Then give [ sudo apt-get install -f ] another shot when you finish that mess.
<brightknight> computerex: is it worth compromising the whole system?
<computerex> brightknight - yes. Do you know how to do it or not man :P ?
<MonkeyDust> TuxBlackEdo  instead of struggling with 10.04, which will be outdated in a few weeks from now, consider upgrading to 12.04
<TuxBlackEdo> SonikkuAmerica, thank you so much for the help (its downloading stuff now), i've been at this for days
<computerex> brightknight - just checking in networking settings, setting up a proxy there doesn't seem to work for some reason
<brightknight> computerex: the website explains it
<TuxBlackEdo> MonkeyDust, well, technically this is backtrack-linux
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: You're welcome. Check out MonkeyDust's comment above, though.
<maikel> When i boot i get a fast flash of Grub saying something like No dev/sda blabla found, cant really read it all
<maikel> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> TuxBlackEdo  type /join #backtrack-linux
<TuxBlackEdo> already there
<brightknight> computerex: well it may be that a global proxy is going to include tors outgoing connections
<TuxBlackEdo> they mostly talk about backtrack tools, i was asking in gone yesterday
<TuxBlackEdo> #gome, rather.
<TuxBlackEdo> #gnome*
<chalcedony> my husband has a new drive and new ubuntu 10.04, he's trying to move his files from his old hd, and gets an error saying that they are partly unreadable: "Name 1, Type folder (inode/directory); 149 items, totalling 0 bytes (some contents unreadable)
<SonikkuAmerica> For me GNOME is gone.
<MonkeyDust> TuxBlackEdo  backtrack is not supported here
<brightknight> chalcedony: do an fsck
<TuxBlackEdo> SonikkuAmerica, still same error x_x
<ejv> brightknight ++
<chalcedony> brightknight, can you be a little more specific, please?
<DX099> DJones, yes, I've already downloaded them with evolution on another install
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: maybe #backtrack-linux might have some ideas.
<TuxBlackEdo> oh... ok... no one barely talks in there, and when i ask a question, i idle there for about 3 days with no response
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: Although you might tell me what kind of errors apt-get gave you.
<TuxBlackEdo> apt-get returns a error code 245 on gnome-applets
<brightknight> chalcedony: then check the smart status and see how many unreadable sectors there are and find a utility to locate them and see if they are in those files if the drive is failing you need an expert turn the computer off and see an expert
<chalcedony> brightknight, thank you very much
<MonkeyDust> TuxBlackEdo  don't forget to mention it's backtrack
<DX099> julian-delphiki, all of those who aren't new aren't downloaded
<TuxBlackEdo> SonikkuAmerica, "subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 245"
<brightknight> chalcedony: i say turn it off because the more the drive is used the more damage that may be done
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: Thought so, check your PMs.
<k1l> TuxBlackEdo: that is backtrack specific since backtrack changes thinks like the root account and such. so ask them (maybe in forums or mailinglists if the channel is no active enough), they know what they changed and what should work
<killakillacam> whats goooood
<ejv> If nobody knows your answer, nobody will respond. In the meantime, there are *multiple* other options: 1) official ubuntu forums 2) askubuntu.com 3) mailling lists and 4) Launchpad.
<ejv> s/mailling/mailing/g
<Pagos> Is it possible to shrink an active drive/partition?
<bean> DX099: that's how Pop3 is intended to work, I believe
<bean> DX099: it will only download unread messages.
<DX099> so theres'no way out of this ?
<ThinkT510> Pagos: you can only modify partitions when they are unmounted
<ejv> Pagos: is you used LVM and ext which supports filesystem growth and shrinkage.
<bean> DX099: you may want to consider getting with the times and switching to gmail :)
<bean> DX099: you could use your web browser.
<Pagos> DX099 are you trying to set up mutt?
<dreambox> Can someone help me with a X problem? My xorg.conf got messed up I cant get a display when booting to XFCE...
<DX099> I already have a gmail account, but my hotmail is the really one.
<DX099> Pagos, no still to complicated for me. I'm trying to set up Thunderbird
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | dreambox
<Pagos> oh haha
<ubottu> dreambox: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<DX099> *too
<bean> Pagos he's trying to use POP to download his mail from hotmail, in thunderbird.
<Pagos> Oh, okay
<bean> DX099: pop messages are only downloaded once, usually.
<Pagos> So there's no way to shrink an ext3 partition unless i unmount it?
<wN> Pagos: right
<wN> Pagos: well, ext3 file-system.
<MonkeyDust> Pagos  or any other kind of partition
<Pagos> Weird, windows can shrink active partition, I wonder why I can't on Linux
<wN> you could always cut the end off of your partition :D
<DX099> Pagos, yes. You have to unmount it. And then you can use gparted.
<ejv> perhaps because NTFS != $GNU/LINUX_FS
<MonkeyDust> Pagos  or use windows, if that suits you more
<Pagos> Nah, I don't like windows at all
<ejv> also not all filesystems were created equal, for example, xfs only supports filesystem growth operations, not shrinkage. good luck.
<dreambox> ThinkT510: thanks, I already generated a general Xorg file ... doesn't work
<DX099> Pagos, why can't you afford a few 15 mins to do your operations ?
<ejv> DX099: perhaps the disk is hosting a critical service.
<ejv> which i find complete irony in :)
 * ejv ducks
<Pagos> DX099, it's my only disk, is there any way to partition it without booting into a live cd?
<DX099> Pagos, If you're on ext3 no. You really can't boot to live ?
<Pagos> DX099, nope, I can't boot into usb and I don't have any blank CDs
<Korejora> checking in for help with wireless driver troubleshooting
<ejv> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DX099> Pagos, no USB drive huh ? Mmh an extreme solution would be booting off network.
<Jordan_U> Pagos: You can configure grub2 to loop boot an iso file, and pass that live system the "toram" kernel parameter, but it's a little complicated and in the (unlikely) event that there is a problem (for instance, losing power during the resize) you will be stuck without any bootable media.
<Pagos> Jordan_U, well what I am trying to do is make a partition and dd the contents of the 12.04 install iso to it and then boot into that to install 12.04 over my current 6.06 install. But this is a little too complicated
<bean> DX099: most people would tell you to just use IMAP for your problem btw, but I don't think hotmail supports imap
<Pagos> At this point I'm considering walking to the drug store and paying $10 for some CDs
<DX099> bean, i wouldn't be here if it did so...
<ejv> 6.06, good grief...
<Pagos> Yeah, fun times!
<Korejora> @ejv: it doesn't make much sense to post my $ dmesg in here hoping someone can interpret it, does it? I haven't gotten an answer in the past few days, so I'm running under the assumption that most people don't know the answer to my question, and that I would need an expert in the drivers.
<jaya> How to install java 7 and oracle 11g  in ubuntu ?
<jaya> i'm new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Pagos: Walking to the drug store is certainly the easiest solution. Using dd like that only works if you dd to the entire disk, not to a partition, so you would have failed in that attempt anyway.
<DX099> Pagos, don't you have any USB media or your computer has no USB entry ?
<Pagos> Jaya, could you be a bit more specific? What version of ubuntu? Are ou trying to install the JDK or the JRE
<ejv> i certainly hope you do not post your dmesg in here, but rather via a pastebin service.
<BluesKaj> Pagos, that sounds like a good idea ,buy some cdrws to prevent frisbee disease
<Guest34564> hello , it is possible to connect to an ubuntu server via remote desktop , from win7 ?
<Pagos> DX099, I do have a usb drive and a few ports, but I can only boot from IBM drives as far as I know
<ejv> i would just backup your home dir, and anything else that's critical to $STORAGE; then completely re-install
<Jordan_U> Pagos: You can relatively easily and reliably boot a netboot install image, but really I think you want to just walk to the drug store.
<MonkeyDust> Guest34564  yes, with putty
<DJones> DX099: I guess another solution could be to set hotmail to forward all incoming emails to a gmail (or similar) account, and configure that account in thunderbird so that the reply to address was the hotmail one, you'd get imap via the gmail account then
<Guest34564> thank you , monkeydust
<Pagos> Jordan_U, but money. How do I into netboot?
<Guest34564> i've tried with putty but i can connect only with terminal
<MonkeyDust> Guest34564  yes, server doens not have a GUI
<DJones> Guest34564: Ubuntu server only has a terminal
<Guest34564> i've installed on the server ubuntu desktop but i cannot access to it wit Nomachine nor x2go , any clues?
<DX099> Pagos, strange... try the following on your drive : Format it the usual way to FAT. Then "dd if=/my/ubuntu/iso of=/dev/sdx" x = usb drive letter, no number. This worked for my picky BIOS.
<bean> DX099: there may be some setting on either your hotmail or gmail to download all, pop often deletes emails once they're downloaded though, and I don't know enough about your configuration
<AcidRain2013> DJones: but you can install a gui on ubuntu server right?
<DX099> DJones, yes maybe I'll do that. But POP3 has an option for redownloading ALL messsages so I wondered why Thunderbird didn't have it.
<Jordan_U> Pagos: In short, download the netboot kernel and initrd and add an entry to Ubuntu 6.06's grub legacy to load that kernel and initrd. For detailed instructions you'll have to wait until after I eat lunch :)
<Akiva-Desktop> 3 floodbots?
<jaya> <Pagos> i'm using ubuntu 11 , i'm install JDK and JRE 7
<jaya> need to*
<bean> Akiva-Desktop: yes, 3
<DX099> bean, I took extra caution so that messages are never deleted from web.
<DJones> AcidRain2013: You can, but in that case, why not just use a desktop install
<Akiva-Desktop> bean, like, three 3?
<bean> DX099: okay. Hmm. Could always add that account to your gmail and have it download them into your gmail.
<bean> Akiva-Desktop: what is your question, yes there are three flood bots.
<MonkeyDust> DX099  hotmail is autoconfigured -- Edit, Account settings, Account actions... enter name + hotmail address, thunderbird does the rest
<Akiva-Desktop> bean why not 1?
<Jordan_U> Pagos: Also remember that without any other bootable media, if installation fails for any reason you're up the creek.
<bean> Akiva-Desktop: because there are three.
<MonkeyDust> Guest34564  keep it in the channel please
<Guest34564> ok
<Akiva-Desktop> bean: why 3 and not 1?
<Jordan_U> Akiva-Desktop: Because this way if one bot fails, or there is a netsplit, we still have a floodbot. Please move further offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bean> Akiva-Desktop: what Jordan_U said.
<Akiva-Desktop> Jordan_U: Thanks, my computer works now.
<Guest34564> if i use nomachine do i have to configure something on ubuntu server ?
<bean> Guest34564: what is "nomachine"
<Guest34564> a client which allows to connect remotely
<Guest34564> i guess
<bean> Guest34564: a server client has no graphical user interface, you are better off using putty to connect.
<Guest34564> i'm using putty right now but i'm not able to install amule
<bean> I'm not going to help you pirate, especially not on an unsecure way of doing so.
<DX099> MonkeyDust, yes but Evolution is also working on this account. So because it downloaded all messages , Thunderbird won't... There are no problem with login. It's just that Thunderbird won't get messages that are not marked new.
<Pagos> DX099, okay so should I set a block size for this DD?
<DX099> no.
<DX099> Just dd the iso to the entire usb drive (/dev/sdx, NO PARTITION NUMBER)
<Pagos> okay
<Pagos> then try to boot into it from GRUB or from my bios?
<temporary_> hello, can anyone tell me if they get MD5SUM errors with wubi.exe when downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.2/?
<temporary_> i think wubi.exe may be corrupt
<strawmetal> My touchpad works on 12.04.1 but not on 12.04.2
<strawmetal> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Pagos> brb, wish me luck!
<Korejora> my computer freezes whenever my wireless connects to a network with internet. anyone know how I can figure out what the problem is?
<Kralle> how to setup bnc server on ubuntu?
<bean> Korejora: what model of computer
<Kralle> anyone can help?
<bean> Kralle: are you talking about an IRC bouncer?
<Korejora> @bean: it's a PC I built. what part do you need to know about?
<bean> Korejora: what wireless card it has.
<Kralle> yes
<strawmetal> Has anyone dealt with synaptics touchpad issues?
<Kralle> IRC Bouncher yes
<Korejora> @bean: the adapter model is "D-Link DWA-548 Wireless N 300 PCI Express Desktop Adapter"
<bean> Kralle: ZNC should work just fine
<Kralle> bean ok how to download it on ubuntu?
<strawmetal> My touchpad worked flawlessly on 12.04.1 but not on a fresh install of 12.04.2
<Kralle> can you help me?
<bean> Kralle: apt-get install znc
<jaya> Anyone knows how to install Java in ubuntu ????
<jrib> !java | jaya
<ubottu> jaya: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bean> Korejora: i can't say that I can help :\  Thats a tough one
<yeehi> I need to allow TCP for port 1234 on my router. My router settings are: External Port  Internal Port  Protocol  To IP Address  Enabled   What do I put in the different fields? Protocol is TCP, I think. Internal/External, I don't know. "To IP" is 192.168.1.?  I don't know how to work out which number to put in the "To IP" field... Please help...
<jaya> <ubottu> Thank you
<jaya> <jrib> :)
<Kralle> I have installed ZNC now. So what i have to do now?
<Korejora> @bean: Yeah, I've been scouring the internet for an answer, but the only thing I've come across with similar errors is someone saying that they switched to 32-bit Ubuntu and their wireless suddenly worked fine.
<bean> Korejora: and I take it thats not something you want to try?
<Pagos> Okay so I am back!
<Korejora> @bean: I don't want to use 32-bit, unfortunately. If I thought getting it work in 32-bit would get it work in 64-bit, I would try it.
<Pagos> My processor doesn't support PAE. What can I do?
<Korejora> get it to work*
<Korejora> To be clear, they changed their entire OS to 32-bit, not just the wireless drivers.
<DX099> Pagos, what happened exactly ?
<leotr> hi! I'm making preseed file. Is it described somewhere? I want docs for d-i console-setup/ask_detect setting
<Pagos> DX099, well it worked, but the version of ubuntu I was trying to install needs PAE. My processor doesn't support pae I think
<DX099> Pagos ? why install ?
<Pagos> DX099, what?
<Pagos> DX099, I
<Pagos> DX099, I'm trying to update from 6.06 lolol
<DX099> You were going for partition resize, am I right ?
<Jordan_U> yeehi: "ifconfig" will tell you your local ip address.
<Pagos> DX099, yeah to attempt to install 12.04 because I thought my computer couldn't boot from USB. You helped me to get booting from usb to work
<ejv> Kralle: znc documentation would be a great start: http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<Jordan_U> yeehi: If you want connections to enter the router on port 1234 *and* enter your computer on port 1234 (rather than 5678) then enter 1234 for both fields.
<Pagos> DX099, I think I'm going to download lubuntu 12.04, as it doesn't use a PAE kernel
<DX099> Pagos, http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/
<Jordan_U> Pagos: Try installing Lubuntu 12.04,.
<DX099> yes
<Pagos> wait, netboot might work
<ejv> Pagos: I think you're confused on what PAE offers. It's a feature that allows 32bit processors to address space outside of the 4GB range; therefore if you're using *any* x86 based chip you could (technically speaking) roll a PAE-enabled kernel.
<Pagos> ejv,  not a pentium m, which does not support pae
<DX099> Lubuntu and Xubuntu 12.04 are NON-PAE if I remember correctly
<dysun> Hi all. I have another eth interface that i wanted to use, and I noticed that it had an ip address of 0.0.35.40, but I hadn't configured it in my /etc/network/interfaces file. When I went to go to gnome-connection manager it just crashed. Any reason why this might happen? I'm running Ubuntu 12.10
<Jordan_U> Pagos: On a machine that doens't support PAE, plain Ubuntu probably would have been painfull to use anyway.
<Kralle> Anyone can help me setup ZNC IRC Bouncer?
<ejv> good grief, pentium M? lol
<ejv> Kralle: read the documentation from the link I sent to you. It's all explained there.
<Pagos> ejv, it's a thinkpad t40! Very old.
<Kralle> ejv send again please.
<ejv> < ejv> Kralle: znc documentation would be a great start: http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<DX099> Pagos, then Unity isn't for you anyway. Try Lubuntu 12.04 or Xubuntu. Mini-iso might be a bit difficult for you to set up (no GUI).
<ejv> Pagos: yes, pentium M and intel celeron are the only chips (afaik) that don't support PAE. Lucky you.
<ursos-arctos> i've installed xubuntu 12.04 on my pentium m pc. give it a try
<krnxrat> I was trying to migrate my WUBI onto a 50gb partition, but now I can't boot into windows and the migration itself failed. I tried to repair thru recovery disc, but it didnt work. Ubuntu works fine and i can access all my files on my main partition thru nautilus on ubuntu, but I just cant boot in to windows. Any tips?
<ejv> in any case, welcome to the world of Intel product segmentation!
<james___> quit
<Pagos> DX099, I don't like Unity anyways :P I am planning on using gnome-2 and Awesome!
<Kralle> how to adduser?
<ejv> Kralle: useradd -m -G $GROUP_1,$GROUP_2 -s /bin/bash $USERNAME
<ejv> Kralle: man useradd
<Kralle> What ?
<Pagos> !useradd
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ejv> I think people are getting lazier. I see a trend developing here.
<Pagos> ejv, what ever do you mean? ;)
<Kralle> I mean adduser on ZNC IRC Bouncer.
<DX099> Pagos, then http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<DX099> same dd operation
<ejv> Kralle: did you even read the website?
<joey8> did you know that "how to" has got the same number of letters as "google"
<psichas> krnxrat, do you know grub?
<joey8> (space = a letter)
<krnxrat> Grub is the booter for ubuntu. yes?
<ejv> Kralle: it says to run znc --makeconf; I imagine during that operation, it will ask you to generate user credentials. There's also: http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ
<psichas> yup and configure it to load windows
<bartzy> Hey
<Pagos> Does anyone know how to back up an ubuntu install into the ibm thinkpad predesktop area?
<bartzy> Why hostname completion with tab for ssh (i.e. ssh some-ma<TAB>, completes to some-machine) - is taking 1 sec to do ? :|
<krnxrat> thank oyu
<ejv> bartzy: high load on the system? who knows without more information on your environment.
<MonkeyDust> !details | bartzy
<ubottu> bartzy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bartzy> No load, ubuntu 12.10 64-bit, modern machine (SSD blah blah) ...
<bartzy> It just takes like 1.5 sec to complete. It's of course not horrible, just annoying, cause it only needs to look at /etc/hosts, I think ?
<DX099> pagos, what do you  mean "predesktop area" ? you mean backup fro
<DX099> m CLI ?
<krnxrat> wait, but as a WUBI install, doesn;t my ubuntu use the windows booter?
<ejv> bartzy: you could try another shell and benchmark
<ejv> bartzy: zsh for example
<ejv> you'll thank me later
<bartzy> ejv: What the shell has to do with it ? :)
<hmsck> can you tell me a difference between Lubuntu and Lubuntu-desktop please?
<x-os_pal> does anyone use cisco's packet tracer?
<sanguisdex> so I just came back to ubuntu for a work station, and when I go to start nginx I get the message that port 80 is already taken on a pretty vanilla install, what is gvfsd-http and how do I keep it away from port 80?
<ejv> i was suggesting that zsh's completion implementation might be more efficient.
<psichas> lubuntu-desktop it is just lxde lubuntu much more
<hmsck> what is more friendly for hardware...lubuntu or lubuntu desktop?
<psichas> lubuntu or lubuntu ? hmm lubuntu 1 choise :)
<Pagos> hmsck, what kind of hardware?
<hmsck> laptop
<DX099> hmsck, basically lubuntu-desktop should install every possible thing that makes lubuntu lubuntu.
<Pagos> hmsck, uhm... what kind of laptop?
<DX099> but you're still doubting, doing a clean install of lubuntu won't hurt.
<DX099> *if
<hmsck> thinkpad sl510...my fan is very noisy and i try to find some more friendly OS...
<psichas> DX099, i think everything wil be ok :)
<Pagos> hmsck, actually there are some problems with thinkpad fans, if you are looking to reduce that noise try getting a FRU fan from lenovo. But if you are looking for something that will make it run cooler then lubuntu is a good choice
<llutz> hmsck: have you tried using tlp, thinkfan or tpfanco to get the fan less noisy?
<MadsRC> Evening boys
<hmsck> Pegos I nstalled Lubuntu desktop in Xubuntu...is it enough?
<hmsck> it doesn't work properly with SL510
<Pagos> hmsck, what doesn't work right?
<xaph> hi guys. I'm using ubuntu 13.04 now and installing awesome doesn't creata a slimdm entry.
<hmsck> thinkfan
<hmsck> jupiter too
<xaph> how can i add a new entry to slimdm?
<DJones> !raring | xaph
<ubottu> xaph: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<xaph> ok :)
<qubit> is there any reason the default start order for the 'iptables-persistent' service is so late in the boot process (number 37 in rc2.d). this is a significant security issue as many services will start before the iptables ruleset loads and secures said services
<Pagos> qubit, what services load before it, and how much of a time is there between boot and it loading? I doubt an attack would happen in that little of a time frame
<jrib> qubit: file a bug.  See alternatives at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<computerex> I wonder if ubuntu will ever have support for twinview dual monitor setups...
<qubit> Pagos: puppet, syslog-ng, nginx, stunnel to name a few
<Pagos> qubit, it still stands that this is a support channel. file a bug report if you think it's that big of an issue
<ech0pl3x> what's happenin everyone
<qubit> Pagos: that's why i was asking if there was a reason for it
<Ben64> !upstart | qubit
<ubottu> qubit: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<qubit> Ben64: it's not an upstart service
<_DomY-Dom> Hello, I am trying to install Office 2010 through Wine but wine needs the dotnet20 and msxml6 which can't be installed because it seems that Wine requires "Mono" which I do not know how to install. Anyone ?
<Ben64> sure it is
<Pagos> !mono | _DomY-Dom
<qubit> Ben64: /etc/rc*.d is the old sys-v
<MonkeyDust> _DomY-Dom  #winehq
<Pagos> er... I figured that would have worked. But yeah, this isn't reall the place to ask about wine or mono, _DomY-Dom
<Ben64> qubit: yep, which has been replaced by upstart
<Ben64> !appdb | _DomY-Dom
<ubottu> _DomY-Dom: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<elisa87> Hi..how can I solve this problem? /Attributes.hpp: No such file or directory
<qubit> Ben64: which leads me back to my original point that the iptables-persistent package creates /etc/rc2.d/S37iptables-persistent which isn't upstart
<bartzy> how do I make future files in a directory, writeable by the group of the directory ?
<Ben64> qubit: you're worrying about nothing
<jrib> bartzy: use ACLs or change the umask (will apply to every file the user creates) for relevant users
<Pagos> I agree with Ben64, it's not an issue really
<bartzy> thanks
<qubit> Ben64: unless I'm doing complex things like ensuring that servers sitting behind a load balancer aren't accessable until the boot process is fully complete and the firewall restrictions are removed
<jrib> qubit: I disagree.  Why not file a bug and see what the maintainer has to say?
<qubit> jrib: I will :-)
<Ben64> qubit: then change the rules yourself
<blackbeard> Hi there!!
<blackbeard> Anybody here?
<Ben64> 1,797 people are here
<Lofde_> i have a ubuntu 12.04 box using gnome 3, and as soon as it logs into the desktop i need it to run a terminal command .. what is the best way to do this (this terminal command is just going to launch the chrome browser  '/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --kiosk http://www.website.com'
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I am in desperate need of a wizard of Hybrid MBR =)
<alo21> hi... How can I create an email account, which redirect all emails to another one?
<vespakoen> My oh so fine Ubuntu has been running perfectly smooth for years besides Mac OS X Leopard, but the day has come, I needed to run something in the new IOS simulator, and thus had to get myself mountain lion, installation went fine, but now... my refit has been blown to hell, I have been trying all kinds of Hybrid MBR combinations with gdisk, but with no success so far
<bartzy> where can I find all the mount options ?
<bartzy> i.e. all the stuff I can put in mount -o
<vespakoen> I am hoping someone can show me the light
<MadsRC> Anybody in here ever set up a rtorrent client?
<dwatkins> yep
<dwatkins> I mean 'yes, MadsRC, I have'
<MadsRC> dwatkins, Say I'd like to run it in the background, but NOT with screen... You know how to do that?
<jrib> bartzy: « man mount »
<dwatkins> MadsRC: nope, I just use screen. If I don't want to see it, I switch to another 'window'.
<DocDoom> I am really enjoying Kubuntu. KDE is awsome..
<MadsRC> dwatkins, yeah guess I could do that... But I'd have to be comfortable with screen first :D
<dwatkins> MadsRC: ah I see, it's great once you get used to it. I find that having a statusline helps.
<DX099> Lofde_, should try to check user defined sessions /usr/share/xsessions
<MadsRC> dwatkins, screen has a statusline?
<dwatkins> MadsRC: http://rowla.dyndns.org/blog/2009/09/27/gnu-screen-status-line-and-other-settings/
<DX099> but that's a bit advanced for me, so maybe some expert will be able to talk about it on #gnome or #linux
<MadsRC> dwatkins, Thanks, will look into that :D
<dwatkins> MadsRC: welcome :) see more recent article for more about the statusline and hardstatus
<elisa87> Do you know how I can fix this error? Struct.cpp:87:43: fatal error: OpenAnalysis/CFG/ManagerCFG.hpp: No such file or directory ??? should I install a specific package?
<mij> I'm trying to install wizardpen in my xubuntu 12.10 box. The instructions say I must edit the configuration file at /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi but I have no /etc/hal any ideas?
<mij> is it some sort of older version of /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ???
<Lofde_> DX099, have a doc or something i could read to go with taht
<Lofde_> that*
<giiker> how do I found out if my kernel has been upgraded since I installed Ubuntu?
<Intox> salut
<DX099> Lofde_, http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s02.html
<DX099> sincerely, good luck.
<SonikkuAmerica> *sigh* Oh well
<zhopa> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<zesgashi> Hey guys, just installed 12.10 and am having a fee problems, I installed the latest nvidia drivers for my laptop, applied the latest updates and now once I start up, all I get is the console, and upon trying to start unity I get a cannot open display message, any ideas?
<roger_r> Hi, having trouble with dual displays in 12.04. I have two monitors plugged into a Geforce 6800 and my motherboard's integrated graphics card. Both are enabled in the bios - windows works with both. Using lspci I can see both adapters, but only the intel integrated one is displaying anything.
<DX099> From what I'm seeing myself, the "Exec" Entry is responsible for executing everything needed for user to obtain proper sessions.
<DX099> Lofde_, what you could perhaps do is having that line to execute a custom script in which you could put whatever you want, without forgetting of course the original value of that entry, whatever it was...
<kovu> remember that issue i was having with my bj 10sx printer i found how to install it that i will now be posting in the forums
<giiker> how do I found out if my kernel has been upgraded since I installed Ubuntu?
<crankharder> how do I correct this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<sayd> whats the best way to install pip on a fresh quantal?
<jrib> giiker: why do you want to know that?  You can get the current version with: uname -r
<crankharder> i've done sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get autoremove - all finishes cleanly
<Intox> yop
<jrib> sayd: python-pip and python3-pip are packages in the repositories
<SonikkuAmerica> crankharder: [ sudo apt-get install -f ]
<sayd> jrib: ok thanks!
<crankharder> SonikkuAmerica: won't that just futher break things?
<jrib> crankharder: what ubuntu version?  Why do you want ia32-libs?
<crankharder> jrib: precise, wkhtmltopdf
<SonikkuAmerica> crankharder: No, it corrects dependencies.
<jrib> crankharder: what?
<giiker> jrib: I know , but what happens is, I'm having kernel panics with a driver I built myself for a wifi card. I didn't use to have them when I installed Ubuntu
<Auriga> Howdy, I recently used a program in Linux to create a Windows 7 USB, but since a reinstall I have forgotten the name of it, does anyone know the name?
<jrib> giiker: dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep '^ii' will tell you what kernels you have installed.   If you haven't removed any, then you could see that way
<crankharder> SonikkuAmerica: https://gist.github.com/crankharder/c22a5555beade7705286
<faLUCE> help please! I can't see windows' borders anymore, and I see "x" instead the mouse pointer icon... something has messed up without a reason.. what can i do?
<jrib> crankharder: you don't need ia32-libs now that there's proper multiarch support
<crankharder> jrib: http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/wiki/static
<jrib> crankharder: that's just outdated.  You can still install that package and it will pull in a bunch of :i386 packages though.  In any case, what's the output of « dpkg --print-foreign-architectures »?
<jrib> crankharder: also, don't use aptitude with multiarch on precise
<crankharder> jrib: trying to ultimately correct this: https://gist.github.com/crankharder/def42996069b262cb6b4
<giiker> jrib: I have 3 versions, but I think not really upgraded, but patches.
<jrib> LadyNikon: giiker
<jrib> oops
<neo1691> Can anyone tell me what is the default calendar in ubuntu? I mean what calendar is used for showing events in the ubuntu calendar launcher on the top?
<jrib> giiker: ok?
<crankharder> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures => i386
<faLUCE> I can't resize windows... I don't see buttons on them.... what has happened?
<giiker> jrib:  it went like this : 3.2.0-36.57   3.2.0-37.58  3.2.0-29.46
<jrib> crankharder: pastebin output of: « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch »
<auronandace> faLUCE: likely compiz crashed
<giiker> jrib: say that again!!
<lehzeni> neo1891, I'd suppose it's the gregorian calendar :)
<jrib> giiker: well see what the patches are; consider an earlier kernel and see if the kernel panics persist
<lehzeni> neo1691, I'd suppose it's the gregorian calendar :)
<neo1691> lehzeni, :)
<faLUCE> auronandace: but I don't have compiz as executable
<giiker> jrib: alright, will see, thanks jrib
<auronandace> faLUCE: if you are using unity you are using compiz
<neo1691> I am using ubuntu 12.10. I had thunderbird configured with google but my events are not shown on the calendar next to the sound and wireless icons on the top
<faLUCE> what can I do?
<auronandace> faLUCE: open a terminal and type compiz --replace &&
<faLUCE> auronandace: it says that compiz is not installed
<auronandace> faLUCE: can you take a screenshot of your issue?
<faLUCE> auronandace: yes, hold a sec
<faLUCE> auronandace: http://postimage.org/image/58f1lbai7/
<faLUCE> auronandace: I use two monitors
<faLUCE> auronandace: as you can see there are not borders
<auronandace> faLUCE: hmm, that looks like kde
<rozica> Hi there. I'have xubuntu 12.10 and  when using steam I get: You need to have a specific Flash Player installed to view video content in Steam. Please follow these directions to get the right version for Steam. I don't understand isn't steam for ubuntu officially supported? How do I fix this please?
<faLUCE> auronandace: it's ubuntu studio
<lehzeni> rozica, if you want steam, get their flash player
<rozica> lehzeni: how?
<lehzeni> follow the directions
<rozica> by following those instructions?
<auronandace> faLUCE: i've never used ubuntu studio sorry
<lehzeni> yeah
<faLUCE> auronandace: nm
<temporary_> any wubi users here? i am wondering if offline installation is still supported
<temporary_> i put ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64 in the same directory as wubi.exe and it still gives an error and wants to download the file
<temporary_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide seems to be wrong
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<chalcedony> my question please: http://pastebin.com/FrNi4bWN
<DX099> temporary_, I would advise you to drop wubi or run a real vm
<scribble> Is there any good guidance on how to USB boot and bypass the new EFI standards. I've spent the whole day since 2:30 AM getting no where. All tutorials I find require to live boot and do configuration which is something I can't do.
 * chalcedony offers scribble coffee and cupcakes
<scribble> coffee needed. many cupcakes needed though
<chalcedony> sounds like you need a good meal and sleep, scribble
<temporary_> DX099, what's wrong with wubi?
<gene__> Installed new 3.5.7 kernel on 10.04.4 LTS on 64 bit hp lappy. New kernel panics, can't mount sda1 as /boot.  Ideas anyone?
<scribble> meal. sleep. A world without billion dollar malware corporations. All would help
<chalcedony> scribble, amen
<tfh> hi, I just installed a new copy of Ubuntu 12.10, and I seem to have lost all my previous' version's files... I had to do this rather than a proper update because something went wrong and my machine wouldn't start up - stopping at the grub level.
<chalcedony> my question please: http://pastebin.com/FrNi4bWN
<DX099> temporary_, it's limited, doesn't give you the full power of EXT File system, you still depend on Windows, Linux can't grasp full ressources, etc.
<DX099> oups...forget the part about grasping full ressources
<braaaains> hello everyone, I'm trying to install the ubuntu server from USB and it keeps asking for a CD or saying that it can't find the cd, when i'm not even using one
<crankharder> is there any tool that can tell me where the largest files on a fs are?
<jrib> crankharder: baobab
<crankharder> jrib: how about a command line tool?
<jrib> crankharder: ncdu, or judicious use of find and du I suppose
<crankharder> ty
<gene__> Installed new 3.5.7 kernel on 10.04.4 LTS on 64 bit hp lappy. New kernel panics, can't mount sda1 as /boot.  /dev/sda1 is ext4 according to gparted.  Ideas anyone?
<mj> hi
<Guest41451> anyone use 3g modems here?
<mumbles> ok guys - ubuntu version for an eeepc 4g
<mumbles> keep on running on a this kernel requres pae
<ajp> I'm trying to get my upstart script (http://pastebin.com/xjACPjk4) to work, it launches this script (http://pastebin.com/zUjJ9G8c) but when I reboot the server (12.04 headless) the script does not work. I had it working a few weeks ago.
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/BmBC8ESY this has an example of the file Properties
<braaaains> hmmm
<braaaains> I guess i'll try to make another usb image
<tfh> hi, I just installed a new copy of Ubuntu 12.10, and I seem to have lost all my previous' version's files... I had to do this rather than a proper update because something went wrong and my machine wouldn't start up - stopping at the grub level. Is there a way to recover my files?
<jj1234> can grub boot a disk image file, for instance could I partition my disk with a small partition for grub, another for disk images, and tell grub to boot one of my read only images?
<Quest> where is the partition info present other than in fstab or mtab. ?  one of my ntfs partitions is not showing up and instead / is showing its capacity. i cant umount it as it says its busy, and its not showing as mounted either.
<ajp> anyone here know upstart?
<chalcedony> tfh, ('m not an expert and if anyone can offer more support, i'd recommend talking to them!) Updates are less recommended. you can probably recover the files, drive recovery can be a pain, depending on your skill and the amount you are willing to invest
<ajp> I'm trying to get my upstart script (http://pastebin.com/xjACPjk4) to work, it launches this script (http://pastebin.com/zUjJ9G8c) but when I reboot the server (12.04 headless) the script does not work. I had it working a few weeks ago.
<tfh> chalcedony , what is your advise?
<btorch> hi is there a way to avoid something like  "memcached (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? dpkg: error processing memcached (--configure):"
<ares_> Can someone help me!? I have problems with microphone and Sound
<ares_> I can't get microphone settings
<btorch> I just want it to skip that or take the default .. I can't use echo for it
<Quest> how do i check ntfs by fsck?
<MrHacks> I think I serious screwed up something. When I install phpmyadmin, should phpmyadmin install a whole bunch of phpmyadmin tables in a database called phpmyadmin?
<ares_> I need alsa drivers
<ares_> like always :[
<Quest> how do i check ntfs by fsck?
<chalcedony> ares_, have you tried #alsa  ?
<faLUCE> hi, after a power failure and reboot, I can't see windows decorations anymore and I see a "x" instead of the mouse pointer... what can I do? The windows manager is quite unusable now
<ajp> faLUCE: what version of ubuntu
<faLUCE> ajp: 12.10
<faLUCE> ajp: it's ubuntustudio
<ajp> try restarting x11
<ajp> or a full reboot
<somsip> mumbles: running stock 12.04 install here with no problems.
<ares_> Who could help me with sound?
<faLUCE> this is the most annoying bug that happens in ubuntu....
<faLUCE> ajp: already restarted
<somsip> mumbles: sorry - stock 12.04 minimal install
<faLUCE> it's not the first time that this bug happens
<ajp> ares_ : try installing the alsa drivers
<ajp> faLUCE: graphix card?
<shwaiil> Q: After turning my computer on today, ubuntu is not working properly! So, there was a warning saying that "couldn' mount" or something and there's no soundcard, etc. I dont know what to do, is there a way to revert updates or something ?! not sure what happened, didn't installed stuff etc.
<shwaiil> I'm right now under win7
<faLUCE> ajp a normal intel (in a notebook), but it's not a metter of that
<faLUCE> I don't see windows decorations
<Guest90401> hi
<faLUCE> and I can't open the window manager, from the gnome menu
<ajp> faLUCE: try finding out the restart x11 procedure for ubuntustudio
<Guest90401> anybody know anything about a android development channel?
<braaaains> since I can't seem to install from usb, would it be possible to install the desktop version of ubuntu then uninstall the GUI once it's up and running ? effectively turning it into a server?
<guideX> the ubuntu iso should autoplay right?
<supNow> faLUCE, install CCSM and uncheck then check window decorations
<faLUCE> ajp: this is too generic
<faLUCE> supNow: apt-get ?
<supNow> apt-get install ccsm'
<supNow> apt-get install ccsm
<faLUCE> thanks let's try
<ajp> faLUCE: 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<guideX> I have the iso, I load it in virtual clone drive, but I don't have a way to install
<faLUCE> supNow: cant' find ccsm package
<supNow> yes
<faLUCE> ajp: but I don't want to use compiz
<supNow> that is it that you just pasted
<guideX> when I run wubi.exe, it says it's not a valid win32 application
<supNow> faLUCE, you don't need to run it but you ccaN EASILY REENABLE YOUR WINDOW DECORATIONS
<ajp> faLUCE: what window manager are u using?
<faLUCE> ajp: xfce4
<guideX> oh wait, the iso is only 272 mb
<guideX> it is not the full iso I think
<ajp> faLUCE: i have no experience with xfce
<faLUCE> supNow: I see, but I cant find ccsm in the packages list
<supNow> compizconfig-settings-manager
<supNow> that is it
<ajp> faLUCE: instead of ccsm it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<supNow> just do sudo apt-get install compiz and hit tab
<supNow> you will see it
<faLUCE> ok let's try
<algarrobo> hi?
<ajp> anyone know if there is a command for rescanning /etc/init for upstart?
<faLUCE> this horrible bug happens from time to time... it's the worst bug that I know in ubuntu stuf
<faLUCE> stuff
<trism> ajp: initctl reload-configuration; but this should generally not be necessary
<ajp> trism: I'm trying to get my upstart script (http://pastebin.com/xjACPjk4) to work, it launches this script (http://pastebin.com/zUjJ9G8c) but when I reboot the server (12.04 headless) the script does not work. I had it working a few weeks ago.
<tjbiddle> ajp: Ensure it's executable and owned by root. Also add /bin/bash in front of the command - Although you may have a shebang, I'd still do it for debugging purposes.
<ares_> Maybe someone can help me with sound? :[
<tjbiddle> Guys, setting up an NTP server. I have it running it on one machine, and another machine using that one as it's ntp server. Looks like it is receiving an offset + jitter, but has yet to update itself. iburst is set. Is there a way to force it to sync so I know it's working?
<tjbiddle> Nevermind - Looks like it just went through.
<ajp> trism tjbiddle: well the initctl reload-configuration worked and now it's up after reboot
<tjbiddle> Guess I just had to wait
<ajp> thx :D
<nahata> hi, i have been unable to get any dvd drivers to work on my ubuntu 10.04 LTS gnome 2.30.2 system, is there any one who could help?
<tjbiddle> ajp: Sounds like I didn't help, heh - but no problem :)
<bean> tjbiddle: yep, you have to wait *a bit* before it'll actually sync.
<ajp> tjbiddle: nope, but good suggestion none the less
<tjbiddle> You can run into some weird things with upstart scripts - When debugging the first thing I'd do is redirect anything to a log file.
<nahata> i tried so many drivers, installed them, they didn't work
<ajp> nahata: have you tried VLC player?
<abcdeef> hello,i have a question
<nahata> ajp: yes, maybe i did something wrong, they didn't work
<nahata> i'm very clueless, it's like feeling around in the dark because my concentration is not generally the greatest :)
<ajp> nahata: what version of ubuntu?
<nahata> 10.04 LTS
<Rabblerouser> Sorry. Wasn't sure that the default entry in Xchat connected here since it seemed to have a different server address.
<ajp> nahata: open VLC player and go to file>open disc/DVD and select the DVD
<Rabblerouser> Anyways, which is better for OpenGL 3D stuff? Proprietary drivers or open-source? I have an ATI Radeon HD 4670
<nahata> ajp: ok, lemme reinstall it, brb
<OerHeks> even with vlc you need to run the css script to decrypt dvd > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ajp> OerHeks: I never had to do that?
<escott> ajp, you may have done it and forgotten it
<Auriga> nahata, Were you one of the ones who was unable to give up Gnome2?
<ajp> true lol :P
<opalepatrick> 12.10 unity ekiga "security check failed" - seems very common problem. I have added myself to voice group. Anyone have any other ideas?
<nahata> Auriga: I have no preference but I generally have on here whatever works with my old system :)
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, if you restricted extras installed then the DRM dhould be ignored automatically in VLC and other players
<holako> hi
<Rabblerouser> Where would I go for open-source drivers for ATI Radeon HD 4670?
<nahata> Auriga: I actually wanted KDE but I forget why I settled on Gnome
<holako> http://goo.gl/7e8KZ
<shwaiil> Q: My Ubuntu 12.10 stopped working properly. Failed soundcard etc. Boot today, everything nice last night, nothing new installed, probably ubuntu auto update. Is there a way to revert this ? Tks
<ares_> I cant fix my sound problem
<ares_> wtf
<faLUCE> I tried to use compiz and check decorations, but it leaves the field unchecked. I can't see windows decorations... what has happened?
<abcdeef> could someone tell me the meaning of this picture and the message? http://www.funri.com/after-i-heard-that-my-crush-has-a-crush-on-me/
<holako> http://bit.ly/W4kKmb
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, not as i experienced, restricted extras provides the script, it does not perform
<abcdeef> i have here come because people who uses linux are very intelligent
<escott> BluesKaj, not unless the install-css.sh script is manually run
<abcdeef> i dont understand, please help
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,  do you have the regional code set in the dvd
<escott> BluesKaj, restricted extras just puts all the files in the right place for the user to then run the script indicating either acceptance of the legal risk or ownership of a legal license to the decryption code
<doortodoorgeek> Hey guys, have you heard of this? "<adamx> Joining #ubuntu makes my x-chat crash"
<holako> http://bit.ly/W4kKmb
<Rabblerouser> doortodoorgeek: He can always use the freenode webchat
<bel3atar> holako: layn3al tabon mok
<Rabblerouser> There a way to block holako and abcdeef in xchat?
<BluesKaj> Es0teric,  odd , i havent seen that warning/notice
<ajp> mute
<doortodoorgeek> Rabblerouser: I am just trying to help and figure out if it is a software issue or his issue, anyone else using x-chat here?
<nahata> ajp: i can only go to Disc/Play [selects the disc in the tray], as the File/Disc option leads me to the folder with a bunch of files only
<Es0teric> BluesKaj which warning notice?
<Rabblerouser> I'm using xchat and no problems here
<BluesKaj> escott,
<doortodoorgeek> cool Rabblerouser, can I ask what distro/version?
<holako> bel3atar: zaml howa ....
<shwaiil> Q: Is there a way to revert ubuntu auto update ? something happened since last night, I didnt installed new software but ubuntu update must have runned, not sure! Any tip would be appreciated!
<Rabblerouser> Ubuntu 12.10
<ajp> nahata: yeah you want the disc option not the files
<doortodoorgeek> thank you sir
<nahata> ok
<Rabblerouser> How did he download it? Perhaps he didn't get the proper one for his version?
<BluesKaj> Es0teric,  ignore me , wrong nick
<ajp> nahata: also check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs as recommended by OerHeks
<Auriga> nahata, Then it was just me who didn't want to move away from Gnome2...
<Es0teric> BluesKaj its coo
<nahata> ajp: it briefly goes dark and bigger screen, then it shrinks back down to the minimal menu buttons with no playing of the dvd
<nahata> ajp: ok
<ajp> maybe your DVD is bad?
<BluesKaj> escott, ,  odd , i havent seen that warning/notice
<nahata> ajp: this is the 2nd dvd i've tried
<nahata> ajp: not today, the last time months ago i'd tried a different dvd so i tried a new one today and no go
<nahata> i already installed restricted extras a while back, i remember bc a friend thought that was my problem
<ajp> nahata: did you try stretching out VLC when it shrinks back down to see if it's actually playing?
<nahata> ajp: yeah
<ajp> when you go to media>disc there are a few options
<BroUnicorn> Hey, can anyone converse with me about a bitwise XOR hash function?
<ajp> nahata: try messing with those options
<BroUnicorn> the concept of it*
<nahata> ajp: ok
<ares_> If I hear skype I don't hear other things
<bel3atar> holako: fin ghadi?
<ares_> If I hear other thing i dont hear skype
<jhutchins_wk> nahata: Different discs have different DRM sometimes.  Did you try mplayer?
<ares_> wtf
<shwaiil> Is there a way to revert ubuntu updates on 12.10 ? my system lost drivers etc
<escott> BroUnicorn, thats a bit offtopic, but you can ask
<BroUnicorn> Is it? Where should I go for that?
<jhutchins_wk> ares_: skype is known not to share audio well.
<bean> BroUnicorn: this is for ubuntu support, so yeah, a bit OT
<BroUnicorn> Oh sorry! Thought I was in the c++ room
<chris_n> ejv: re: my failed in-place upgrade recovery question earlier: here is the later part of main.log: http://pastebin.com/qceEqCTf
<nahata> jhutchins_wk: i probably did, i don't remember all the ones i tried :/ i just want the easiest one that i can make work but i may have to research for hours i guess
<Rabblerouser> Am I better off with proprietary or open-source with an ATI Radeon HD 4670?
<escott> Rabblerouser, depends on what you mean by "better"
<bean> Rabblerouser: if the open source ones fit your needs i'd go with them
<escott> Rabblerouser, its usually a tradeoff between stability and performance
<Rabblerouser> Was thinking more for OpenGL 3D stuff.
<jhutchins_wk> nahata: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<elazzam1> bel3atar: zaml
<Rabblerouser> Been using proprietary (makson ppa, which downgrades the xorg) but not seeing parity with Windows.
<bel3atar> elazzam1: layn3al tabon mok
<nahata> jhutchins_wk: ok i'll start with that from the beginning
<Rabblerouser> At any rate, I'd like to at least try out the open-source. How would I do that?
<connor__> k
<jhutchins_wk> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<escott> BluesKaj, given how public the CSS code is there might be more non-encrypted DVDs out there, but logic doesn't seem to affect the studios that much
<nahata> ok i'm installing the CSS thing, i guess i needed to finish this out here
<nahata> jhutchins_wk: i got this message "status database area is locked by another process", i think i had a permissions problem before, is that what this is, i forgot how to unlock the files too
<connor__> can someone help me connect to my wireless on xubuntu?
<nahata> i think it was a chmod command, if that's the issue
<ares_> :@@@ what's wrong with that linux. I always have sound problems since 10.10 :@
<k1l> nahata: you can only run 1 instance from the package system
<k1l> so dont run an update, softwarecenter and install with apt-get at the same time
<nahata> k1l: i'm only running one instance of synaptic, terminal, pidgin, firefox
<nahata> so i'll close synaptic?
<k1l> yes colse synaptic
<k1l> *close; if you want to install or update smth within the terminal
<nahata> yay it's reading the db
<nahata> wow thanks
<nahata> "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" after did a bunch of other stuff, so i can move to next step?
<connor__> can anyone help me connect to wireless on xubuntu?
<nahata> should i reboot? then test a dvd and if necessary, set region codes?
<nahata> more importantly, do i close terminal if it said deferred processing taking place? it gives me a prompt but didn't say it was done processing
<nahata> oh, i guess prompt means it's done processing lol... brb gonna reboot
<escott> nahata, ldconfig deferred just means that it deferred ldconfig until after all packages are installed
<escott> nahata, ie you "sudo apt-get install A B C
<nahata> escott: oh
<escott> and each A, B, C needs an ldconfig so best to run that after all three are installed
<nahata> ok brb after reboot, thanks
<nahata> ajp, escott, jhutchins_wk, all: it works, thank you :) i almost wonder if i neglected some other small step like pressing the play button lol but maybe i still needed the CSS installed... and i watch a lot of foreign movies so i may need that and the regionsetting stuff later...
<nahata> ok i am sure i will see you all again sometime while i get my system working, and when i upgrade if possible.... tc
<braaaains> jeeze USB installation is proving to be a real pickle...
<Volta>  /quit
<yopa> Hallo I am installing Ubutu 12.10 on a partition of my windows system, but I'm stuck at the installation at the second part, after it had installed some files and rebooted to do the final installation it freezes, I've overdone it like 10 times. When I open the arrow next to the text it says that there is some kernel error. I'm installing from USB (which I created with Ubuntus software)
<Lukas_> Hi. I'm trying to do full OS install, but I cant get the laptop booted in both Linux and Windows 8
<Lukas_> Trying to boot linux event in capability mode: it shows the cli with info about loading kernel etc, but just after like 2-3 seconds the laptop simply reboots
<yopa> Lukas_, as far as I know you have to make 2 partitions, one for your windows and one for your Linux (system management -> storage control) and then you could use the liveCD or liveUSB, and that's where I'm stuck
<ImEunify> is Ubuntu 12.10 the newest release? or is there a new release coming soon?
<escott> yopa, "some kernel error" it would help to know what this error is
<mainerror> ImEunify: A new release is on the way.
<mainerror> It'll land in April.
<yopa> escott, yes ofcrouse but I've forget...
<escott> ImEunify, 13.04 comes out in 4-2013
<yopa> is there any error list online?
<Lukas_> it reboots so fast i cant event see the latest message
<ImEunify> nice nice. i cant wait for the new release and also backtrack 6 is suppose to be coming out in a few weeks.
<ImEunify> what are they bringing to 13.04?
<Lukas_> Just today the laptop (core 2 duo/4gb ram) was still runing Windows Vista - crapy and lagy as hell, so I decided to give it some love, but just trying to boot anything simply ends up in infinitive rebboting cycle
<escott> !+1 | ImEunify
<escott> !13.04 | ImEunify
<ubottu> ImEunify: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Lukas_> any ideas where i sould start looking?
<Lukas_> It is already running memtest, what else I could try to check for failures?
<Lukas_> or is there any boot option to disable automatic rebooting on failure?
<ImEunify> i would help but im not sure exactly whats wrong. im just getting into the whole llinux
<yopa> Lukas_, you did succeed installing yes?
<Lukas_> no
<yopa> :/
<Lukas_> it fails on loading live usb ;(
<giiker> I'm getting kernel panics due to a module with non-GPL license. Why would such an error will send my system to a halt?!
<tfh> I installed skype (ubuntu 12.10), now it's on the launch bar, I click on it, I get the impression something is starting, but nothing starts
<tfh> I installed skype (ubuntu 12.10), now it's on the launch bar, I click on it, I get the impression something is starting, but nothing starts. Can someone advise?
<escott> giiker, its a buggy module
<shwaiil> Q: For some reason, my main account doesn-t have sound but the guest acc is working fine. This happened after booting today, no ne winstalations. Looked like there was a mount error for /home. Anyone experience could give some tips to find whats going on ? Guest has sound and everything, only when using my main acc...
<yopa> Is it possible to update from an earlier version of Ubuntu to 12.10?
<escott> giiker, the kernel panic is warning you that you are tainted and not to waste your time bugging the kernel developers with your bug
<yopa> (When first installing an earlier and then downloading updates?)
<giiker> escott: Ohh I see now. I even found the tainted code, but could not understand why the error (non-GPL module) woudl halt my box. Thanks.
<kubotsu> question: where is link to .torrent ?
<kubotsu> for ubuntu 12.10 download
<escott> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<escott> !seeds
<mumbles> somsip:  will try
<escott> kubotsu, i know from the ubuntu website there is an alternate downloads link
<mumbles> was waiting for my other one to try
<kubotsu> escott: it is well hidden though
<kubotsu> :(
<kubotsu> guess it's search engine time!
<OerHeks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<escott> kubotsu, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<DoctorDoom> Where I found the update manager on kubuntu?
<kubotsu> nice, sounds like it OerHeks .. that one too, escott .. cool beans
<DoctorDoom> software channel configurations?
<OerHeks> DoctorDoom, muon update manager, applications > system
<kubotsu> but, yours is more what i was looking for , escott , good find
 * kubotsu still bookmarks OerHeks link for future reference
<poolssen> hi every one
<DoctorDoom> Hello.. Where is located the update software manager on kubuntu?
<DoctorDoom> OerHeks: Thank you.
<mumbles> somsip:  nope
<mumbles> this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu pae
<escott> !pae | mumbles
<ubottu> mumbles: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Ben64> should change that factoid
<escott> mumbles, you will have to get a non-PAE kernel if you want to run 12.10
<escott> yeah i think they are keeping it that way because 12.04 doesn't require PAE
<escott> at least the link is correct
<shwaiil> http://askubuntu.com/questions/257972/user-session-lost-device-settings-or-drivers-while-guest-working-fine
<escott> shwaiil, your harddrive may be failing
<shwaiil> escott: thanks for looking. but some how I switch to guest and it works fine
<escott> shwaiil, you should boot the liveCD/liveUSB and run fsck as well as check the smart status
<escott> shwaiil, guest is working because files in the users $HOME were corrupted. there may be other corruption on the system
<shwaiil> escott: fsck can help fix it ?
<mumbles> goes to try again .
<escott> shwaiil, fsck attempts to repair corruption, but if the cause of the corruption is a hardware failure you need to buy new hardware
<ImEunify> trying to put backtrack or ubuntu on a mac is hard since it wont boot my usb!!!!
<shwaiil> escott: this computer is 3 months old :Z
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: is it a newer mac?
<escott> shwaiil, so you should be identifying the cause with the disk utility
<OerHeks> escott ..Xauthority issue ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2095895.html
<ImEunify> no its a mid june 09 i believe
<shwaiil> win7 worked fine, guest session under ubuntu :(
<Guest57306> hey guys don't know if any know this but on both intel and amd machines steam client from steam broke my x stack on ubuntu 12.04.2
<escott> shwaiil, and nothing new ever breaks
<jhutchins_wk> escott, shwaiil sudo shutdown -Fr now
<jhutchins_wk> Will reboot & fsck.
<shwaiil> escott: Ill run the fsck
<OerHeks> seen that .Xauthority bug a lot lately
<wiggmpk> shwaiil: 10% of hard drives fail from the factory.. date of purchases doesnt guarantee it will continually work.  hard drives are volatile.. moving parts and all.
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: oh ok , no need for live cd ?
<Guest57306> had to do a reinstall of x stack to get back to descktop
<ImEunify> i tried refit uefi and it wont boot.
<escott> shwaiil, and check the smart status
<shwaiil> ok ok I-ll brb thanks guys
<shwaiil> i'll run sudo shutdown -Fr, do I need the live cd ?
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: not sure if Mac's from 09 were using refit yet.. have you tried installing via CD?
<ImEunify> wiggmpk my dvd drive wont read disk its all messed up thats why i have to use a usb and boot it up and then install it to a mac partion that i made in diskutil
<jhutchins_wk> shwaiil: No, that's the advantage.
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: ok cool run it now
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: are you sure your creating the LiveUSB correctly?
<escott> OerHeks, the Xauthority thing isnt a bug, its user error. but in this case he directly indicates filesystem corruption so he needs to start there. no point fixing login if the disk is toast
<ImEunify> wiggmpk is there like a special way to make it so it can boot on a mac?
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: oh I have no idea.. I wouldn't think so (as long as your using an image fixed for installing on a MAC)
<ImEunify> wiggmpk image fix?
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: but you just can copy/paste the iso onto a USB flash drive and expect it to work
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: gimme a sec, lemme find you a link
<holako> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAldzcyqtMY
<ImEunify> wiggmpk thank you :)
<holako> you will see it again I am sure
<Ben64> but you just *can't* copy/paste the iso onto a USB flash drive and expect it to work
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: the command its not working, sudo shutdown -Fr
<wiggmpk> Ben64: thanks ben.. fat fingered that one
<shwaiil> Try `shutdown --help' for more information.
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: what version of Ubuntu are you looking for?
<ImEunify> wiggmpk i was going to use either ubuntu 12 the newest one
<Praxi> I added a second disk to my computer, and I'm not sure its mounted.  I did a df -h but I don't see the right size in there, what other command line tool can I use to see if I have the disk attached?
<Praxi> This is on ubuntu server 12.04 x64
<Ben64> sudo fdisk -l
<escott> Ben64, stop using fdisk
<Ben64> never
<escott> Praxi, cat /proc/partitions
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: cant find a link for 12.10, but look at this http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/precise/release/
<escott> Ben64, in that case don't ever purchase another computer again
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: notice the Desktop CD says 64-bit Mac... "This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems."
<braaaains> so... for anybody having trouble with install from usb try the latest ubuntu 12.10, 12.04 doesn't work for some reason
<Ben64> i've never purchased a computer
<Praxi> ahh thanks Ben I see the drive there
<Praxi> and in cat /proc/partitions
<yomi> Hello.
<Praxi> thanks escott
<ImEunify> wiggmpk thanks for the link ill give it a try :) and get back to you to see if it worked or not. last time i made a linux liveusb and try to boot it up my mac kept giving me a non-system file press any button to reboot.
<yomi> What's the default setting for ubuntu's kernel preemption model?
<Guest57306> I did 2 installs from 12.04 usb install on intel and amd machines all went fine
<braaaains> weird, kept telling me the cd rom could not be initialized... perhaps because I was using the server install ?
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: are u still around there the shutdown -Fr is not working
<Guest57306> steam messed up my xstack but still running from those installs now
<kubotsu> so, can't i just start seeding from an existing .iso or i have to start with a new torrent download ...?
<wiggmpk> ImEunify: good luck, I'm not familiar with how to make a bootable USB drive in Mac =/ wish I could help ya out
<Praxi> is the cat /proc/partitions exlusive to ubuntu?
<escott> yomi, voluntary i believe "grep -i preempt /boot/config*"
<escott> Praxi, no
<Guest57306> doesn't unetbootin have a mac version for making usb boot drive?
<ImEunify> wiggmpk im pretty sure ill figure it out :) and yes unetbootin works but they dont make it to boot with a mac
<Praxi> k, is there a command to make the size from cat /proc/partitions more readable?
<escott> shwaiil, you wont be able to issue that command from the guest account. and it doesn't matter as you can manually run it from the livecd anyways
<shwaiil> escott: tks for looking! Im in the main acc
<ImEunify> wiggmpk: im pretty sure ill figure it out and give it a try. :)
<escott> Praxi, no. i believe its in blocks. alternately "sudo parted -l" will have various formatting options
<braaaains> yes it does Guest57306, it's what I used to create my USB sticks actually
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> what is up with the count down on your main website?
<kubotsu> let me rephrase, do i have to re-download the .iso in order to seed?
<escott> kubotsu, you have to have the iso in order to seed
<wiggmpk> mattwj2002: is says "tablet time!"
<wiggmpk> it*
<mattwj2002> ok
<kubotsu> i have . i just dont see an option within Transmission to start seeding from it
<Praxi> thanks escott
<mattwj2002> so new ubuntu tablet coming out?
<mattwj2002> what about the phone stuff?
<billkd> I created a PPA, somehow broke it, and then deleted it with the intent to create a new one. But, it seems that after deletion I can't create a new PPA with the same name. How do I fix this?
<escott> kubotsu, terminate transmission and drop the iso you do have into the folder where it is being downloaded
<wiggmpk> billkd: explain how you "deleted" it
<kubotsu> let me add that this is a previously downloaded .iso
<billkd> wiggmpk: I clicked the "delete ppa" link on launchpad's ppa page.
<Volta> hmm
<wiggmpk> billkd: oh, I thought you meant on your system.. no idea with launchpad..
<kubotsu> and, i dont have the .torrent file i used to download it with
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: you dont need .torrent files to seed torrents
<jhutchins_wk> shwaiil: How "not working"?
<k1l> !tablet | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: .torrent files are just a way for your computer to communicate with the tracker to "find" the file on the internet
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: tks for looking! through the command line, I get, shutdown: time expected
<mattwj2002> thanks k1l
<shwaiil> sudo shutdown -Fr, this is the command, im in the main acc
<wiggmpk> shwaiil: sudo shutdown -Fr now
<kubotsu> wiggmpk: right, so.. how do i make transmission take my .iso and seed it
<shwaiil> oh.. now
<shwaiil> sorry
<Ice_Strike> Should all the downloaded files go to /usr/src for compiling?
<shwaiil> ok i-ll do it, brb tks guys
<billkd> So what channel should I go into for Launchpad?
<billkd> #launchpad or somewhere else?
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: im not sure I understand your question
<MAL0> hi
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: you open/download a .torrent file.. it gets added to Transmission or whatever torrent client you use.. you finish downloading the file.. leave it be and you will automatically be seeding the file.. if you remove it from the client.. you stop seeding.. if you pause the file.. you stop seeding
<zZeus> Greetings Ubuntu redditors, quick question
<zZeus> Windows is to ManyCam like Ubuntu is to ???
<MAL0> ok, here is my problem, i want to up my wlan0 but it says, unknow error 132
<kubotsu> wiggmpk: that's exactly right, except i dont want to re-download the .iso; i already have it
<jhutchins_wk> zZeus: You assume knowledge of windows.  What is manycam?
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: why?
<kubotsu> wiggmpk: to save time
<zZeus> jhutchins, an app that Flash recognizes, where I can set it to my desktop instead of my webcam
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: how will re-downloading the same .iso file same time if you already have it?
<jhutchins_wk> kubotsu: How you seed a new file is mostly up to your client, which has to notify the tracker.
<wiggmpk> save*
<kubotsu> jhutchins_wk: so, you know how transmission gets this done?
<zZeus> I'm trying webcamStudio, wish me luck r/Ubuntu
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: transmission works as I explained by default
<jhutchins_wk> kubotsu: Not really.
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: you did not explain how to seed an existing file.
#ubuntu 2013-02-19
<kubotsu> so the answer is i HAVE to redownload the .iso again in order to seed it .. the end
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: I think I've mostly used ktorrent.
<wiggmpk> jhutchins_wk: your right..  sorry
<jhutchins_wk> kubotsu: No, of course not, otherwise nobody could start a torrent.
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: I runned the command but because I've got windows in the boot, this didnt run fsck ...not sure if because of that
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: you have to create a .torrent file
<mc3apps> QUIT
<Ice_Strike> Should all the downloaded files go to /usr/src for compiling?
<jhutchins_wk> kubotsu: Your google-fu is weak.
<kubotsu> we are getting somewhere i guess.. but transmission doesnt seem to have a 'create torrent file' option
<buenouanq> yes it does
<jhutchins_wk> kubotsu: According to this, File/Create Torrent.
<buenouanq> ^
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7582444&postcount=4
<wiggmpk> jhutchins_wk: think I linked the same post your probably reading
<buenouanq> Actually, on mine, it's File->New...
<kubotsu> alright, that seems about right..
<Hearthstone> hello everybody. i have a problem with the menue bar on the top of the screen in unity (ubuntu 12.04). the menue only stay open, when i hold the left mouse button. Its possible to change that, that the menue will stay open after one left mouse click (and close after another)?
<Ben64> kubotsu: are you trying to create a torrent or seed it?
<Kentrel> I have drives set to automount at startup, yet I need to click on the drives in a file manager before I can access them
<escott> Kentrel, set up to automount on what mountpoint and setup how (in fstab?)
<PadNet_201> How do i delete a file in linux that's too large for the trash?
<Ben64> PadNet_201: shift+delete or use rm in the terminal
<Kentrel> nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-sow
<escott> PadNet_201, shift-delete
<PadNet_201> thx
<Kentrel> show*
<kubotsu> Ben64: create to seed
<Ben64> kubotsu: that makes no sense
<buenouanq> Installation problems on a Macbook5,1
<buenouanq> Can get to GRUB just fine with the options:
<buenouanq> -Try without install
<buenouanq> -Install
<buenouanq> -OEM install
<FloodBot1> buenouanq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buenouanq> -Check disc for defects
<escott> Ice_Strike, no. compile as non-priv user in your $HOME then install to /usr/local
<kubotsu> that's cause YOU dont understand. the provided link explains , go read
<Ben64> kubotsu: no, i understand fine
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's a wild one: Is there any way to install a *buntu ISO into a blank partition *without* the aid of live media or Wubi?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Well, Ubuntu from an ISO, not the actual ISO itself)
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: dd
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, PXEboot
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Which works in Windows?
<TreceX> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> and elky ^^
<kubotsu> Ben64: obviously you dont.. my answer is all here whether you think you understand my issue or not : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7582444&postcount=4
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: nevermind, your 2nd line messed up my answer
<wiggmpk> kubotsu: so your good to go then?
<TreceX> alguien habla español o portugues?
<kubotsu> wiggmpk: yes, that worked out
<Ben64> kubotsu: they already have ubuntu torrents, why create a new one without any peers on it?
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, PXEboot happens when you boot, but you need it set up on your network. you select usually f12 and you get a menu of images to install fro
<elky> from*
<kubotsu> Ben64: let it go . its all good now
<buenouanq> Installation problems on a Macbook5,1.  Can get to GRUB just fine with the options: -Try without install -Install -OEM install -Check disc for defects
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: OK...
<buenouanq> Selecting any of these leads to a blank screen, then some lines of various colors appear at the top.  Please help.  Any ideas?
<Ben64> kubotsu: well you're asking silly questions. seeding and creating are much different
<Ben64> to seed the iso, all you need is the already created torrent file from ubuntu.com, and the iso
<wiggmpk> Ben64: technically you dont need the .torrent file once its already loaded in your torrent client
<cheetah100> nzoss
<kubotsu> right, which means you only have half the information to properly understand my issue which was already resolved by wiggmpk 's link
<Ben64> wiggmpk: then you still need it...
<kubotsu> move on
<wiggmpk> Ben64: no... you dont.. i never have and never will download .torrent files.. they only need to be opened in the torrent client.. as long as the torrent stays active in your client.. you continue to seed the files
<Ben64> wiggmpk: thats crazy. "you don't need the torrent file if you already have it"
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: Actually, I found a tutorial using EasyBCD, but thanks for the net boot option.
<wiggmpk> Ben64: if you already have the active torrent in your client.. you dont need the .torrent client
<wiggmpk> err file
<Ben64> that means you already have it
<Ben64> :|
<wiggmpk> Ben64: no, it just means the tracker knows where I am cause im seeding
<Ben64> you clicked it, therefore you downloaded it and opened it in the client. you do indeed have the torrent file
<buenouanq> anyone?
<wiggmpk> Ben64: i welcome you to search my laptop for a .torrent file
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: It's probably hidden.
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: Apparently EasyBCD can add ISO booting to the Windows MBR so one can boot CDs directly at the Windows bootloader. Then I won't have to worry about it when GRUB overwrites the MBR on the other partition (hopefully).
<wiggmpk> jhutchins_wk: no, its not
<Ben64> its definitely there, it's not magical
<SonikkuAmerica> provided the other partition is primary.
<Ben64> either in memory or on disk, it exists
<kubotsu> Ben64: the question was 'how to create a .torrent file from within transmission'. thats all
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: Likely in a hidden .directory for your torrent client.
<kubotsu> you're drowning yourself
<wiggmpk> Ben64: if it was in memory it would vanish on a restart
<Ben64> then its on disk
<wiggmpk> jhutchins_wk: i know what a hidden directory is.. its not there
<wiggmpk> in fact, transmission gives you the option to move .torrent files to trash after they are added
<jhutchins_wk> Quick! To the retistry!
<Ben64> Feb 18 2013 15:49:48 <kubotsu>	let me rephrase, do i have to re-download the .iso in order to seed?
<Ben64> the question was how to seed
<BaconAttack_> wiggmpk transmission stores your .torrents in a hidden folder
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: You really misunderstand the process.  If you open a torrent file, it has been downloaded.
<kubotsu> Ben64: read between the lines ?
<BaconAttack_> wiggmpk    just check   ~/Library/Application Support/Transmission/torrents/.
<Ben64> kubotsu: my irc client lacks the ability to read minds, sorry
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: Anything you open or display locally is downloaded one way or another.
<wiggmpk> BaconAttack_: that directory doesnt exist on my system
<BaconAttack_> then how does transmission function
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: Your torrent client could conceivably store it as something other than a torrent file, but it's there somewhere.
<ifoney> Hello folks. I have a dell server which needs tg3.ko module to get the network card to work, i am running 10.04 and I am able to load the driver manually but it does not load up on boot .... any ideas?
<escott> ifoney, /etc/modules
<holako> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAldzcyqtMY
<ifoney> I added the driver in /etc/modules ... no joy :(
<jhutchins_wk> ifoney: /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.conf or /etc/modprobe.d
<kubotsu> Ben64: wiggmpk 's apparently can..
<BaconAttack_> wiggmpk im just assuming you are using transmission as i saw it somewhere before in the chat after a quick scroll. go to "Go to Folder" and get to that transmission folder
<BaconAttack_> you wont see it by default just by clicking into your hdd
<wiggmpk> BaconAttack_: are you on a Mac?
<BaconAttack_> yes
<BaconAttack_> oh damnit
<BaconAttack_> why did i think you said mac
<wiggmpk> BaconAttack_: which is not Ubunut... so again.. that directory doesnt exist on my system
<jhutchins_wk> ctcp BaconAttack_ version
<BaconAttack_> disregard
<BaconAttack_> comepletely my bad. i thought i saw mac
<ifoney> jhutchins_wk : I checked mobprobe blacklist, its not in the blacklist and i added it in /etc/modules
<judgen> I have a precise cd, but how do i figure out if it is i386 or amd64 by just looking at the files?
<Ben64> wiggmpk - the torrent does exist, you don't have to believe it, but its true
<ifoney> jhutchins_wk: still does not load
<wiggmpk> jhutchins_wk: not that I want to encourage this discussion any further, but for lol's I just did a comprehensive search of my laptop for any .torrent files.. they are not here mate.. sorry
<wiggmpk> Ben64: tell me where it's at then Ben
<judgen> darn it was i386
<Ben64> i don't use your system, so idk
<BaconAttack_> ~/.transmission/torrents/     ?
<woofer> i am trying to install a ati video driver.   i extracted the tar.gz,   then i when in, did ./configure   - it did it's thing, now i try make   - it says 'no targers specified and no makefile found. stop.
<holako> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAldzcyqtMY
<woofer> there is a makefile called makefile.am and makefile.in
 * that4chanwolf pets buenouanq 
<Hilikus> is there any way to get the inode of a "locate" result? i don't know what to pipe locate to
<buenouanq> Should I ask again?
<escott> Hilikus, stat
<wiggmpk> Ben64: ok then
<Hilikus> escott: doesnt work
<judgen> i am going through my unmarked cd's and now i have found every version of ubuntu from 5.* to 12.* without finding the x64 disk...
<Hilikus> escott: it just says missing file
<Hilikus> stat: missing operand
<buenouanq> Installation problems on a Macbook5,1.  Can get to GRUB just fine with the options: -Try without install -Install -OEM install -Check disc for defects
<buenouanq> Selecting any of these leads to a blank screen, then some lines of various colors appear at the top.  Please help.  Any ideas?
<jrib> buenouanq: you downloaded the special image for macs?
<escott> Hilikus, you probably have to play around with xargs or do it as stat `locate foo`
<escott> Hilikus, stat doesn't take from the pipe its for single file usage
<buenouanq> there's a special image?...
<jrib> buenouanq: releases.ubuntu.com
<buenouanq> Well now I just feel stupid.
<buenouanq> thank you.
<jrib> buenouanq: you're using 12.10?
<buenouanq> yes
<buenouanq> with Xfce
<jrib> buenouanq: yeah, see here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<buenouanq> assuming there'll be one on the Xubuntu site too?
<swordz> Hi. I'm currently running 12.10. I've got 2 monitors, one of which is 1900 pixels wide. If I turn on my second, Unity 3D claims that my monitors need to fit into a box 2048*2048, and my monitors don't. In 12.04 I fixed this by using Unity 2d, which I can't in 12.10. For the last 4 months I've had my second monitor turned off, expecting that this would be fixed at some point soon. As it hasn't been, any pointers to get it working? I'm having no success so fa
<swordz> r...
<MAL0>  error 132 by upping wlan0, can someone help me ?
<jrib> buenouanq: I don't see one :x  You might try to see if the special ubuntu one actually works.  And if it does, then you can just install xubuntu-desktop.  If you really don't want the default ubuntu stuff also on there, then I guess you have to figure out why the xubuntu image doesn't work :)
<buenouanq> Sounds good.
<jhutchins_wk> ifoney: Make sure you got the format right in modules - you may need to alias it to eth0.
<buenouanq> Thank you very much.
<woofer> why do i have a Makefile.in and a Makefile.am   ?   i want to 'make' this install. i can't.
<jrib> woofer: what are you installing?
<woofer> jrib,  a ati vid driver.
<jrib> !ati | woofer
<ubottu> woofer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<woofer> huh? i downloaded it from some ubuntu page, now it's time to install it.
<jhutchins_wk> wiggmpk: You are welcome to your ignorance, but you should realize that some of the people trying to explain things to you here are responsible for having helped develop the things they're trying to explain.
<jrib> woofer: did you read the link ubottu gave?
<wiggmpk> jhutchins_wk: k, thanks
<woofer> jrib,  i am reading now...
<woofer> jrib,  i feel i will have to kill the flrx thingy though...
<s4lt> hi
<manou> Hi!
<manou> I need to put the mouse pointer for a given user transparent, know if this is possible?
<manou> I'm trying to make a kiosk mode
<MAL0> hello &
<MAL0> ?
<s4lt> µ
<ifoney> jhutchins_wk : Ahh .... Forgot about that !! .. will try it out ... thanks !
<manou> and i need to hide de cursor
<Kentrel> Why is it that my drives aren't "mounted" until I click on them in Dolphin or Nautilus? They're set to automount in Fstab
<jrib> Kentrel: pastebin your fstab
<Kentrel> ok
<woofer> jrib,  the amd website is being useless. i have a very old laptop. i need the driver for it. it can't find it on amd's website.
<woofer> jrib,  it is a radeon IGP320M
<lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1> lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1: hello
<lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1> magnus__: hello
<jrib> woofer: I've never used ati; I only know what's on the wiki
<Kentrel> jrib, actually according to fstab they're not, but they are in "mount options" of Disks
<lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1> takenori: hello
<lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1> doomperdicion: hello
<lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1> i20x539: hello
<jrib> Kentrel: as far as I know, you need to add them to fstab if you want them mounted at boot
<woofer> great...
<jrib> woofer: does it not currently work as is?
<Giddeon> when I type the "mail" command, I get a list of messages with data in columns.  I can't find documentation on that the columns mean; most are obvious but there a couple that aren't clear.  Does anyone know where I can get some info on this?
<escott> Kentrel, what is the mountpoint
<woofer> jrib,  no, it sucks balls.
<jrib> woofer: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<woofer> i can't. it's on a diff computer that isn't online.
<woofer> all i can do is ssh into it.
<ivorybishop> Anyone know ATI video driver troubleshooting? I installed the binary Catalyst driver, installed, at the end "No protocol specified." printed to the screen twice and that was it. Rebooted, get to login, enter password hit enter, then goes back to login screen. I am baffled.
<Ben64> if you can ssh, you can internet
<Ben64> woofer: anyway, it looks like theres 2 makefiles, one for intel, one for amd
<lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1> lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1: 1
<Ben64> woofer: wait ignore that, its wrong
<MAL0> can i get some help ?
<MAL0> PLZ
<bekks> Ben64: Thats not true. Having a box allowing incoming ssh, does not mean having a box thaht allows outgoing http.
<Ben64> bekks: it means you can
<jrib> woofer: scp the file to your system and then pastebin it?
<bekks> No.
<lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1> lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1: 1
<Ben64> bekks: yes.
<bekks> Ben64: It entirely means you can ssh into it. Having a firewall, whatever, it does not mean you can http.
<Ben64> lasdkjfhoqi3yrq1: stop
<PadNet_201> malo, ask a specific question, don't ask to ask
<woofer> this is just stupid. i search for my video card. - a IGP320M  on amd's website. and nothing comes up.
<jrib> Giddeon: I don't know, but which aren't you sure about? :)
<MAL0> ok, im trying to : ifconfig wlan0 up
<jrib> woofer: have you considered that amd may on longer support it?
<MAL0> but it says error 132
<woofer> jrib,  so they delete the old driver for the thing?
<Giddeon> jrib: the main one is a column that has output that looks like 21/885
<MAL0> it was working westerday ...
<Giddeon> jrib: err, 21/855
<jrib> Giddeon: my guess is lines/size of some sort
<ivorybishop> Also, when I log into the machine via command line I see "No protocol specified." twice and then "xdpyinfo unable to open display ":0.0".
<Giddeon> jrib: thank you
<jrib> Giddeon: it's a good question, I'm not sure where it's documented
<mobodo> can I reinstall ubuntu while keeping my local configuration files?
<mobodo> right now it won't reboot, but I have tons of small changes in /etc for instance
<PadNet_201> I doubt you'll be able to keep your config
<mobodo> if I install from the livecd on partition that already has an install, will it prompt me when it wants to overwrite a file that I have modified like it does for upgrades?
<MAL0> Error 132 when im upping my wlan0... help
<Ben64> mobodo: you'll probably end up with a more broken system if you try something like that
<blah> How do I partition my disk when I use a ubuntu server disk. When I choose "manual" partitioning -> "Create a partition table" on my disk. How do I choose my boot,/,/var ...etc partition sizes?. When i choose "create a partition" it lets me choose the size but I dont have an option to pick if the size is for "/" or "/boot"
<mobodo> Ben64: and I guess there is no "repair" option where ubuntu would just look for essential files and make sure they are there and working, huh?
<MAL0> Error 132 when im upping my wlan0... help
<Ben64> !patience | MAL0
<ubottu> MAL0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kubotsu> mobodo: installing from livecd will give you about 3 options: fresh install, install along the existing system and another option i dont recall.. it wont do 'system restore' functions
<Ben64> mobodo: you could reinstall things with apt-get, but its probably all those changes you did in /etc that made it unable to reboot. you should backup and install fresh
<Volta> interesting
 * PadNet_201 strokes his beard
<mobodo> Ben64: I'm in the process of applying a backup, that's what's so annoying, it's my backup that doesn't work :(
<jrib> Giddeon: enjoy: http://mailutils.org/manual/html_section/mail.html (scroll to "headline") :)
<mobodo> ohhh… does ubuntu mount using unique ids for HD? If I changed my hard drive, I'd have to update it in the boot partition?
<escott> !uuid | mobodo
<ubottu> mobodo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kubotsu> that's why installing the system with a separate /home is good practice for folk with large amounts of personal data
<astroidus> May I also write in german here ? Think no !?
<Ben64> !de | astroidus
<ubottu> astroidus: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<astroidus> Thank you very much !
<astroidus> #ubuntu-de
<pooltable> help installed libreoffice 4.0?
<dr_willis> theres ppa's for it i belive pooltable
<pooltable> ppa?
<mobodo> kubotsu: my /home and most of my data is on a RAID1 partition, so it's fine :)
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<crypticmofo> hi all
<crypticmofo> i heard about unbuntu for android
<crypticmofo> can i download it ?
<pooltable> LibreOffice PPA that one ?
<jrib> Giddeon: actually, this is probably a better place to point (but they say the same thing): http://heirloom.sourceforge.net/mailx/mailx.1.html
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132837/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-libreoffice
<dr_willis> crypticmofo:  not at this time i belive..
<crypticmofo> wow
<crypticmofo> dr_willis, it looks awesome
<dr_willis> Ill belive in it when i see it.
<kubotsu> your nick isn't
<pooltable> LibreOffice PPA that one ?
<kubotsu> pooltable: you have to find the address to the ppa in question then add it to your Sources. thought i'd mention that...
<Guest67521> Want to make some extra money by doing things you all do any how. I need ten individuals to sign up.  Give it a try you can get things as well as money for free.  Just by clicking on the adds they have available.  The have numerous ways to get paid and you can order things from amazon.  http://www.points2shop.com/?ref=jvarga29
<mobodo> ergh… great, the livecd does not fit on a 700MB cd anymore… :P
<dr_willis> pooltable:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/132837/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-libreoffice
<dr_willis> 12.10 is a live dvd
<kubotsu> yup, over 700mb.. but there are 800mb cd's too
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<revupdev34> I am trying to do something super simple. Using 12.4 Natty and the cd command seems to not work anymore
<kubotsu> such a 'waste' to have to use a dvd but , you can only have one 'livecd' system per disc anyway  :-P  unless am missiong something..
<revupdev34> WHY?
<dr_willis> most people use USB flash drives these days
<PadNet_201> yep
<dr_willis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<revupdev34> in command line I simple type sudo cd/var/www
<revupdev34> sudo: cd/var/www: command not found
<dr_willis> revupdev34:  perhaps if you put a space in there where it belongs?
<Pagos> hey guys, I'm having some troubles getting sound to work on a thinkpad T40 with lubuntu 12.04
<PadNet_201> revupdev34, check alias?
<dr_willis> and using cd with sudo is meaningless.
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I'm having some trouble getting sound to play through my hdmi cable (ATI card to TV). I read I should ensure I am using the up-to-date proprietary driver, but when I open "additional drivers" it just tells me there are none in use on the system but doesn't list any I can choose to enable. Am I missing something? (Using 12.04)
<escott> revupdev34, sp aces a re impo rtant
<revupdev34> dr_willis: space after cd?
<PsyCl0ne> Hi everyone, I enabled nvidia drivers on a new 12.10 install and now when the computer boots I only have a flashing cursor
<revupdev34> usually I put a space
<revupdev34> like sudo cd /home
<dr_willis> revupdev34:  err... yes.. your paste did not show a space..
<dr_willis> and again.. sudo cd   -> rather meaningless command
<revupdev34> or... sudo cd /Desktop
<escott> revupdev34, and as dr_willis mentioned sudo cd is meaningless. as cd is a builtin
<escott> so even with the space it will still fail
<Pagos> I'm having some troubles getting sound to work on a thinkpad T40 with lubuntu 12.04. Anyone know what to do?
<MoPac> [Sorry for re-asking, bad connection] I have a question about whether an unmounted encfs folder is at risk of exposure if it has the same password as a mounted one. Would this be a good place to ask, or is there a better room?
<revupdev34> cd /Desktop
<revupdev34> bash: cd: /Desktop: No such file or directory
<escott> revupdev34, ~/Desktop is not the same as /Desktop
<dr_willis> sounds correct.. theres shouldent be a /Desktop directory
<Pagos> MoPac, why are you using the same password for both?
<dr_willis> you might want to read up on some bash tutorials.
<dr_willis>  ~/Desktop  is very differnt from /Desktop
<revupdev34> I did not put a ~ in there?
<MoPac> Pagos: It's a Boxcryptor folder with subfolders. It's simple to just mount a subfolder rather than the whole thing, but I'm wondering if it's more secure. All subfolders will have the same password
<escott> MoPac, having the same password anywhere makes possible some attacks that would not otherwise be possible. so yes
<revupdev34> do you see a ~?
<dr_willis> revupdev34:  and as we said.. there should NOT be a /Desktop
<revupdev34> dr_willis: is your name John btw?
<revupdev34> John Willis?
<dr_willis> revupdev34:  /home/user/Desktop     = ~/Desktop
<escott> revupdev34, no i dont see a ~. thats why I brought it up
<MoPac> escott: I guess I understand that it's possible in principle (i.e., sidechannel attack on the RAM, etc).  But I'm wondering if it's plausible -- i.e., could a piece of malware do it, or a person sitting at the computer, etc
<Pagos> MoPac, yeah I figured. It might compromise it, but you might want to check with people who know more about it
<Pagos> I'm sorry I can't help you, MoPac
<MoPac> I assume the plaintext password, or the private key itself, is cached in RAM, but I don't know if that means it's easy for a user or su to call out
<Pagos> I'm sorry I can't help you, MoPac
<escott> MoPac, the passphrase is used to symmetrically decrypted a longer key which is then used to do all the other encryption. so the password usage is really minimal in ecrytpfs
<Pagos> I'm having some troubles getting sound to work on a thinkpad T40 with lubuntu 12.04. Anyone know what to do?
<escott> MoPac, its just for unwrapping the true passphrase
<MoPac> escott: Right, see above -- I guess the question si really thtat the folders have the same private key, and that private key is cached for one that is mounted
<MoPac> But I don't know if that means that it's trivial, or still very hard, for a user to actually moun the second folder
<MoPac> *mount
<revupdev34> escott: cd /Desktop   always worked fine for me
<escott> MoPac, if two directories have different keys then the fact that passphrase 1 and 2 are both used to decrypt the same key would seem to be minimal risk, but im no cryptographer and i'm confident there is AN attack
<dr_willis> revupdev34:  there should not be a /Desktop directory on a Normal ubuntu install.
<dr_willis> users data files are in their Home directory
<revupdev34> I have cd'ed directories hundreds of times and cannot understand why it is not working as it always has
<revupdev34> dr_willis: that is not correct
<escott> revupdev34, then you have misconfigured your computer. I suggest you move the /Desktop folder to the correct location and rm -rf /Desktop afterwards.
<revupdev34> if you are referring to Ubuntu Desktop version
<escott> !fhs | revupdev34
<ubottu> revupdev34: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<revupdev34> or do you mean Ubuntu Server OS?
<m1dn1ght> No desktop folder should ever be stored in the root directory, which is what you're saying if you could cd to /Desktop
<MoPac> escott: They have the same key as well as the same password.  It's just one boxcryptor folder -- normally the subvolders aren't even recognized by cryptkeeper. But if you copy the encfs file from the main folder into subfolders, you can mount them individually.  That seems like a clever solution to give extra security to folders that have more sensitive data and rarely need to be mounted
<Pagos> I'm having some troubles getting sound to work on a thinkpad T40 with lubuntu 12.04. Anyone know what to do?
<MoPac> but I'm not sure if that's stupid
<jrib> revupdev34: you probably used "cd ~/Desktop" or "cd Desktop" while you were in your HOME
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<revupdev34> jrib: that is correct
<PadNet_201> Pagos, which audio server are u using?
<jrib> revupdev34: ok so do that
<revupdev34> Desktop dir is in Home of course
<escott> MoPac, it sounds like a bad idea
<dr_willis> revupdev34:  /Desktop is NOT in your home directory. its a full path
<revupdev34> AH!
<Pagos> PadNet_201, how do I know?
<revupdev34> I do not need the /
<revupdev34> haha
<dr_willis> bash basics...
<MoPac> escott: Do you know who would be a good person to ask? The encfs people? A crypto room?  I appreciate your help
<revupdev34> not sure why I was putting that in there
<giiker> anyone can help on how to patch a drive?
<giiker> anyone can help on how to patch a driver?
<PadNet_201> giiker, use zypper
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I'm having some trouble getting sound to play through my hdmi cable (ATI card to TV). I read I should ensure I am using the up-to-date proprietary driver, but when I open "additional drivers" it just tells me there are none in use on the system but doesn't list any I can choose to enable. Am I missing something? (Using 12.04)
<Pagos> PadNet_201, I assume the default one in lubuntu 12.04
<Physicist> Greetings.. I just install the new driver amd. However, there was a security update for a new linux image, should I upgrade after installing the driver?
<PadNet_201> Pagos, hit alt + F2, type phonon, it should bring up a dialog to edit your sound prefs
<revupdev34> dr_willis:   John?
<escott> MoPac, only person i know of who works on this is dustin kirkland. it obvious there is an attack if you use the same key. i dont understand why you would want such a configuration. ecryptfs was designed to handle multiple keys
<dr_willis> m1dn1ght:  whats your exact chipset?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<m1dn1ght> dr_willis - ATI Radeon HD 4850
<Pagos> PadNet_201, it said "no such process."
<MoPac> escott: It's so that I can keep compatibility with all the other platforms that use Boxcryptor
<Pagos> PadNet_201, er, no such program. sorry
<giiker> PadNet_201: something easier? itś just a file thatś part of a source I gotta patch, I read I can do it manually, but want to make sure I'm ddoing it right
<dr_willis> m1dn1ght:  you could check the hardware lists to see what drivers support that card. or just install the fglrx drivers and hope they work. I dont keep track of what ati cards are supported these days
<escott> MoPac, what is this "Boxcryptor"
<m1dn1ght> dr_willis - you're saying just install them from the command prompt?
<pooltable> well dr wills thanks i have 3.6 not 4.0 yet and did it through cli but better then what i had so thnas
<PadNet_201> Pagos, try running zypper -pch
<revupdev34> dr_willis: I thought you were a hardware expert???
<MoPac> escott: https://www.boxcryptor.com/
<Physicist> Greetings.. I just install the new driver amd. However, there was a security update for a new linux image, should I upgrade after installing the driver?
<revupdev34> you must not be the same Dr. Willis I know
<revupdev34> LoL
<dr_willis> m1dn1ght:  thats all the gui tools do.
<phunyguy> So I am guessing proxy support in Ubuntu is incomplete... I have to proxy everything at work, and we have all the proxies set up, and when adding them to Ubuntu, some services still don't connect (facebook and twitter over gwibber, and AIM over empathy...)
 * dr_willis is a Dr of Love.
<Pagos> PadNet_201, zypper not found either
<escott> MoPac, you should take this up with boxcryptor themselves
<revupdev34> to all:  How can I use dual NVIDIA cards on Ubuntu 12.4 LTS Desktop?
<m1dn1ght> so is it just as simple as installing the 'fglrx' package with apt-get?  Or do I need to configure it according to my hardware
<revupdev34> I have two Nvidia Quadro 2000 cards but they are not being detected
<dr_willis> revupdev34:  if they use the same nvidia driver. you should be able to just plug them, all in, run nvidia-settings and configure them
<revupdev34> I tried to plug in a second monitor to be sure but it seems that only one of them is working
<MoPac> escott: There's no native Linux boxcryptor program: but since what they do is encfs or encfs-compatible, on Linux I can just use cryptkeeper to open the folders
<k1ng> what is the best video and audio player for ubuntu?
<Pagos> k1ng, that's incredibly subjective
<m1dn1ght> k1ng - I use vlc for video
<revupdev34> thanks dr_willis  I will try that now
<k1ng> and what should i get 12.04 LTS or latest version?
<escott> MoPac, all they are going to do is sync the .Private folder and share the keyfile in a sidechannel right
<Pagos> !polls | k1ng
<ubottu> k1ng: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> ?
<MoPac> So for these purposes, the fact that the folders are created by Boxcryptor is the reason why I want to have multiple mounts with the same key, but not really relevant to the security outcome - it's just encfs
<dr_willis> k1ng:  depenbds on your needs
<Physicist> dr_willis, I do not know if do you have doctorate, but, can you help me? Greetings.. I just install the new driver amd. However, there was a security update for a new linux image, should I upgrade after installing the driver?
<PadNet_201> Pagos, Not really sure then, find your software installation utility and download PulseAudio, that's my only recommendation
<m1dn1ght> dr_willis - so is it just as simple as installing the 'fglrx' package with apt-get?  Or do I need to configure it according to my hardware
<dr_willis> m1dn1ght:  all ive ever really done was install the proper drivers and rebooted
<m1dn1ght> dr_willis - so, 'apt-get install fglrx' and then a reboot?
<revupdev34> is there a good app I can run to be sure OpenGL is functional on both cards?
<revupdev34> what is the command again? GLXspheres?
<Pagos> PadNet_201, I have installed pulseaudio via apt, what do I do now?
<escott> revupdev34, is this some kind of crossfire configuration?
<PadNet_201> Pagos, configure Phonon with your preferred sound device, check your volume levels and output devices, and it should work
<Physicist> Pagos, You should include in the autostart and remove the old software, like alsa, And is good install the plugins.
<PadNet_201> I've had good luck w/ pulseaudio once i figured it out
<revupdev34> escott: no it is not SLI as they are Quadro cards
<Pagos> I'm still not getting sound
<revupdev34> professional grade Quadros do not have SLI
<Giddeon> jrib: thank you for the mailutils link!  that solved it
<PadNet_201> Pagos, no sound at all or no sound from an audio file?
<ImEunify_> im back. i try booting ubuntu that i have on a usb with my mac. but everytime it gives me 'Non-System File' 'Press Any Key To Reboot'
<PadNet_201> and did you logout and back in
<Jofironses> Does someone know what a desktop shell is?
<Pagos> PadNet_201, no sound at all
<deeprogram> hi ? I have program with network
<Physicist> Bye.. Exiting without support again.
<PadNet_201> Pagos, have you logged out and back in, or restarted after installing pulse audio?
<deeprogram> I get "no network devices available"
<PadNet_201> Pagos, and did you remove alsa as well?
<deeprogram> did you have same program before ?
<Pagos> PadNet_201, I have not as I have a critical process running right now... I will log out and back in when that is done
<Physicist> dr_willis, You are one of the most able to help.
<PadNet_201> Pagos, yea that is necessary i believe
<Jofironses> I was checking this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_%28computing%29 out but could not understand why Unity is a shell while KDE for example is not
<Physicist> Thank you anyway.
<Pagos> PadNet_201, okay. I will come back once this process is done
<escott> Jofironses, yeah some of those seem a bit ill defined
<Jofironses> indeed
<escott> Jofironses, traditionally a pure WM just handles the windows and does not dictate any auxilarly programs that make a "desktop environment"
<Physicist> escott, Exist problem install updates after ATI driver?
<escott> Jofironses, they seem to be using the term "shell" to indicate the a window manager that is integrated into a desktop environment, but is not the official/primary wm for that desktop
<Physicist> kernel updates..
<escott> Jofironses, but if that is the case I would think that E17 is in the wrong section. it should be either a WM or a desktop but its certainly not a shell in that sense
<shwaiil> Q: One user account is corrupted, probably something todo with $HOME. Sound device is not available etc. I've run fsdk but it couldn't fix. I don't know what else to do. Ive created a new account and maybe I can just move files around, or should I use the liveCd to reinstall ubuntu 12.10 ? Thanks for looking!
<Jofironses> I see
<ImEunify_> can someone tell me why i keep getting "Non-System File Press any key to reboot" when i try to boot liveusb on a mac
<escott> Jofironses, in the end its  a meaningless distinction
<Jofironses> Well, thanks for clearing that up :)
<jbroome> ImEunify_: i'm guessing it's because your liveusb isn't set up correctly
<deeprogram> I download ubuntu server version from "http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest" but I get it "ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso" Why amd64 ?
<DaemonicApathy> Because it is the 64-bit version, deeprogram.
<jbroome> deeprogram: well, the "bits=64" part of the url seems to indicate taht's what you wanted
<ImEunify_> jbroome: whats the correct way to set up the liveusb
<cfhowlett> deeprogram, amd64 is the nomenclature for the 64 bit version ... nothing to do with AMD
<Jofironses> escott: Still, unity is a desktop environment isn't it?
<jbroome> ImEunify_: Not sure, i just diagnose the errors
<escott> Jofironses, i would say unity is a desktop environment built off of the gnome3 foundation.
<ImEunify_> jbroome: hmm alright thanks.
<DaemonicApathy> I would say Unity is mainly a panel.
<deeprogram> cfhowlett: thank you, I got it :)
<Jofironses> all right, got it
<CheBuzz> Ok.  I have a questoin.  I need to windows remote desktop to a box on a separate network.  I have a server on that network VPN into a different server.  I also can SSH into the non-windows box.  Anybody know the port-forwarding SSH magic to let me remote desktop into that machine?
<escott> Jofironses, ie Unity is not "just a window manager" (in fact compiz is still the window manager) nor is it "just a launcher" and you would not use it without all the associated gnome programs. that makes it a desktop environment as opposed to a pure window manager like blackbox
<DaemonicApathy> CheBuzz: Forwar port 22.
<DaemonicApathy> Scratch that, thinking ssh.
<DaemonicApathy> CheBuzz: You might want to ask in a windows channel.
<CheBuzz> Oh wow, there are windows IRC channels?
<DaemonicApathy> Of course.
<ImTheDude> how do i get face book to post pics ?
<DaemonicApathy> ImTheDude: How would we know? We only know Ubuntu.
<CheBuzz> Didn't know that.  But it's not windows that I need.  I need to somehow port forward with SSH so to my Linux server on that network so that my local machine can remote desktop into the Windows server on that network.
<DaemonicApathy> CheBuzz: Using what program?
<ImTheDude> i can't get the face book in my linux to upload picture to face book im running ubuntu
<CheBuzz> SSH, preferably.
<shwaiil> when running fsck I got something like UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY (i.e., without -a or -p options)
<CheBuzz> Every other port is closed off.  My only way into that network is through SSH to the Linux box.
<escott> shwaiil, have you checked your SMART status
<cfhowlett> ImTheDude, this is not facebook support...
<Jofironses> escott: Something I still didn't understand correctly, is it not metacity the display manager of unity? Or maybe it is only for unity 2d?
<shwaiil> escott: tks for looking. I didnt found that option, I had run ubuntu or install ubuntu, I went to install and I had the option to check the partitions and stuff so I wasnt sure what to do
<escott> Jofironses, for 2d they might use metacity (in fact gnome2 uses metacity for 2d)
<shwaiil> was there to check the SMART status ?
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. I've got a couple of questions about Grub, that the HowTo pages don't answer. I have a LVM set up on my other partition (running Fedora). So, when I do update grub, will it automatically load the LVM modules, or do I need to preload them? I'm basing the question on an error I was receiving about using the device mapper flag, and this link:http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#Booting_from_LVM_Logical_Volumes (which I
<PatrickDickey> realize is for Gentoo, but it's the only thing I'm finding).
<DaemonicApathy> CheBuzz: Are you planning on using a GUI, or a command line?
<escott> shwaiil, "disk utility" will have a SMART status button
<deeprogram> hi ? Can I re-install ubuntu and keep user data ?
<PatrickDickey> deeprogram: Did you create a separate /home partition?
<cfhowlett> deeprogram, if your users data is in a separate /home partition, yes
<Jofironses> escott: Ok, thanks again :)
<CheBuzz> <DaemonicApathy>: Commandline to launch rdesktop.
<shwaiil> escott: disk utility. ok i'll reboot and try to find that tks
<deeprogram> yes
<escott> shwaiil, reboot?
<escott> shwaiil, how are you logged into the system right now
<DaemonicApathy> CheBuzz: Ok then, the only port forwarding that I know would be needed is port 22 for SSH. Beyond that, no clue.
<jimi_> I installed the RTS5229 driver, modprobed' it, saw  it loaded in dmesg, but when insert a sd card, nothing is mounted and i dont see any new entries in /dev/sd*
<shwaiil> escott: created a new acc, im admin
<escott> shwaiil, ok. (a) NEVER fsck a running disk
<escott> shwaiil, (b) you can just run "disk utility" right now
<shwaiil> yeah try to remember the name of the disk utility Ive installed before, i'll do that
<PatrickDickey> shwaiil: In the menu, it's called Disk or Disks (not Disk Utility).
<shwaiil> PatrickDickey: thank you
<PatrickDickey> shwaiil: no problem.
<deeprogram> cfhowlett: thank you ! the /home mounted on /dev/sda1
<shwaiil> escott: SMART self test ?! its running
<cfhowlett> deeprogram, congrats!
<escott> shwaiil, you should not need to run the self test. you just need the smart attributes
<shwaiil> escott: my SSD is fine but the optical drive has errors in the read error rate
<shwaiil> overal "Disk is OK, one failing attribute is failing"
<escott> shwaiil, what is the "Overall Assessment" for the disk
<escott> shwaiil, what attribute is failing
<shwaiil> read error rate value 120760591
<escott> shwaiil, could be a loose connector or bad cable
<shwaiil> escott: this all started when I boot the computer and ubuntu seemed to be failling to mount the disk
<shwaiil> I rebooted the computer and thats when I corrupted that user
<shwaiil> the disk is not mounted though..but the user acc is corrupted
<belundger> i would like to write a bash script to add multiverse to the end of each repo entry to sources.list, what would be the most elegant way to do this?
<memand> when using rtorrent, is there a way to download a torrent to a different dir than the one that is set in the .rtorrent.rc ?
<mobodo> I'm a bit confused - I think my system is not booting the right root (/) - is that set in grub or somewhere else on the boot partition?
<holstein> shwaiil: maybe just remove or move the user config files out of the way
<shwaiil> holstein: how to do that ?
<ImEunify_> if anyone wants to try out 13.04 and cant find it here it is. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<escott> shwaiil, not sure what to make of a high read error rate without remapped sectors but that could be a physical failure
<mobodo> (it boots grub fine, but hangs right after doing just a few initializations steps when I choose to boot)
<digitalfiz> hey guys I cant get the ubuntu cps to boot on my new gateway :( its a gateway dx4380g. I've tried 12.10, 12.04 and 12.04 alt with no go
<jrib> ImEunify_: please don't paste that here.  You can discuss 13.04 while it's still being developed in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> shwaiil: you will see them in the /home of the user account that is "corrupt".. some of them are in ~/.config ...others are in their own, like ~/.mozilla
<fishtech> Hello!
<cfhowlett> fishtech, greetings
<shwaiil> holstein: rename it for example and then try to login to that user acc ?
<shwaiil> escott: looks like the disk is failling the self test
<fishtech> Never used a IRC really. Thought I would load it up and see what happens.
<holstein> shwaiil: im assuming you have confirmed the issue is the user account.. when you say its corrupted, i assume you can login normally as another user
<holstein> shwaiil: if the drive is failing, that is likely the issue...
<cfhowlett> fishtech, general chitchat is in #ubuntu-offtopic  actual ubuntu support is here.  If you have  a specific question or contribute an answer, please submit.  otherwise, you are invited to read and learn.
<shwaiil> holstein: I can login normally as another user, I can login to that "corrupt" account, for example the icon on the top right corner for the sound is displaying as if there was no sound, but there is actually. skype doesnt work though, or the list of devices doesnt exist really.
<fishtech> Ah, ok. I'll go that channel, Thank you.
<shwaiil> in the other acc everythings fine
<holstein> shwaiil: so, blow out the user config, and test..
<shwaiil> holstein: ok, after that if everything ok what can I do ?
<deeprogram> hello ? can I install ubuntu from disk ISO ?
<holstein> shwaiil: i usually keep the .config files, and put the ones i need back, carefully and one at a time, to find out which is bad
<cfhowlett> deeprogram, explain ...
<dr_willis> deeprogram:  you can set up grub2 to boot an ISO file.. if thats what you mean
<bean__> deeprogram, you'll need to put it on some sort of external media.
<shwaiil> oh ok cool Ill try to do that thanks holstein and thanks escott
<shwaiil> I'll do that now, test it.
<bean__> or maybe i'm wrong, if what dr_willis says is true
<deeprogram> dr_willis: hmm, good idea
<cfhowlett> deeprogram, check out pxe boot methods
<dr_willis> you dont use tools like  deamontools or other mounters to install ubuntu..
<isaias> can i install flash on this?
<cfhowlett> isaias, this what?
<dr_willis> watching HULU in flash right now... on  my 12.10 box.
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> isaias: ^
<Fjodor3000> hey guys, i've got quite an odd (at least it seems odd to me) problem: thinkpad x230, 80GB windows7 NTFS partition, the rest of the 256GB ssd is unallocated. i prepared a usb stick with ubtunu 12.10. the install routine doesn't show me the 'install ubuntu alongside windows' option. the partitioning overview just gives me the full 256GB as one partition that's free, so only /dev/sda with 256GB free space shown. which is obviously n
<Fjodor3000> but nautilus shows me my windows partition and can access it
<Fjodor3000> what can i do?
<k-stz> Anyone got 12.04 with radeon hd 6670 running?
<cfhowlett> Fjodor3000, had the same issue.  my previous hackintosh required a gpt partition scheme and ubuntu didn't see it.  converting the gpt to mbr got me going.
<cfhowlett> Fjodor3000, but I was on an HDD not ssd...
<escott> Fjodor3000, its an efi issue
<escott> Fjodor3000, your efi bios is probably booting the usb stick in efi mode but the ssd in bios emulation mode
<Fjodor3000> hmm well, that would be very odd, because i deactivated efi completely
<texla> Ubuntu-12.04..full install on a flash drive...no more install button...anyway to install from flash drive to hard drive ??
<escott> Fjodor3000, accordingly the disk is partitioned in msdos format, but the installer sees that as non-bootable and expects a gpt partition
<cfhowlett> Fjodor3000, deactivate not remove ...
<cfhowlett> texla, check system > settings for Install Ubuntu
<Fjodor3000> cfhowlett: deactivate, not remove - what?
<cfhowlett> Fjodor3000, I think escott has the better explanation
<Fjodor3000> ok
<id10t> gonna temporarily switch back to ubuntu to try steam w/ no fuss/muss.  anyone have issues w/ 12.04 AMD64 and Steam?  or should I just go 32bit all the way?
<Fjodor3000> escott: how can i convert the partioning?
<escott> Fjodor3000, windows wont boot if you do. just change the boot preferences to boot the usb in the correct mode
<dr_willis> 64bit 12.10 - steam - works here
<Fjodor3000> escott: as i said, i deactivated efi completely, so i'm pretty sure i'm booting in legacy mode
<escott> Fjodor3000, and what you are describing is completely consistent with your usb stick booting in efi mode
<escott> Fjodor3000, check does /sys/firmware/efi exist?
<texla> cfhowlett, No button in dash or system settings
<escott> Fjodor3000, it might be /sys/firmware/uefi or something so just check that firmware directory
<Fjodor3000> escott: i'm on the windows right now
<Fjodor3000> but i'll check
<Fjodor3000> there's one difference in my bios settings between now and half a year ago, when it easliy worked with 12.04: i had booth uefi and legacy activated half a year ago, with priority on legacy mode
<cfhowlett> texla, I can't tell you exactly where to look as I'm on Xubuntu not ubuntu.  Your install option is there somewhere.  ask in this channel.
<Fjodor3000> be right back ;)
<eoss> hi, iptables is not saving restoring. i downloaded iptables-persistent and am saving rules in /etc/iptables/rules
<eoss> can anyone offer any help? im on 12.04
<eoss> sorry, 10.04
<bean__> eoss, considered using UFW?
<eoss> bean__: is there a non-gui of it
<corneliusbennedi> out of curiosity is there a way to search for a certain user?
<dr_willis> search where?
<bean__> eoss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<corneliusbennedi> im looking for a friend using a certain nickname but not sure what channel to look in
<bean__> corneliusbennedi, call him?
<Fjodor3000> ok, here i am on 12.10 live
<dr_willis>   /whois nickname
<corneliusbennedi> lol ok what i was thinking
<eoss> bean__: its gonna terminate my ssh connection just to activate it..would rather stick with iptables
<Fjodor3000> escott: this is my /sys/firmware directory: http://www.abload.de/img/screenshotfrom2013-029grto.png
<bean__> eoss, valid. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo seems to be a decent explanation
<eoss> bean__: been through all of that..not working at all im going to try one more time before throwing my machine out the window
<code-ph0y> hey guys can someone give me a tutorial on getting java jdk?
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Fjodor3000> escott: and here is my partition: http://www.abload.de/img/screenshotfrom2013-02xqsal.png
<bean__> eoss, okay, and your rules are in /etc/iptables/rules?
<Fjodor3000> i checked my bios, it was on legacy only, i changed it to "both" with priorities set to "legacy first", so i should be fine i suppose!?
<Comeonbady> quit
<eoss> bean__: yep, and it overwrote my iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules with this http://pastebin.com/BYrxn4A8
<Comeonbady> what
<bean__> Comeonbady, the command is /quit
<bean__> eoss, yeah, that looks right
<Comeonbady> OK
<eoss> bean__: but i then do iptables -L and my rules don't show up.
<bean__> eoss, all i see in your rules file is some accepts
<bean__> nothing specific to ports or anything
<eoss> bean__: had -A INPUT -s <an ip> -j DROP before i saved it.
<eoss> in the rules file
<bean__> eoss, well, re-add that and re-iptables -save
<bean__> eoss, is this on a server? or a desktop w/ network manager?
<eoss> bean__: VPS
<bean__> eoss, you should be able to iptables-restore </etc/iptables/rules
<bean__> once you have it
<bean__> to restore
<dumb_dumb> i`m using Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-34-generic-pae i686)
<dumb_dumb> but I can`t update the kernel to the latest
<Fjodor3000> thanks for your help, bye folks!
<bean__> dumb_dumb, why not?
<dumb_dumb> i got an error saying  No space left on device
<dumb_dumb> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<bean__> dumb_dumb, is your /boot full?
<dumb_dumb> how to chek it?
<dumb_dumb> i`m new in linux
<bean__> on a terminal df -h
<dumb_dumb> yes it seems full
<Volta> test, test..
<dumb_dumb> any solution to clear it?
<dr_willis> 1+1. 2+2
<dr_willis> clean out unneeded files
<dr_willis> apt-get clean, apt-get autoremove ,
<dumb_dumb> already used that command but it`s not working
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/31667/what-does-no-apport-report-written-because-maxreports-is-reached-already-mean
<dr_willis> figure out whats taking up so much space.
<dumb_dumb> i have to delete all the log there?
<tangomike> dumb_dumb: open terminal, type df -h, tell us what it says
<dumb_dumb> it say /dev/sda1             228M  221M     0 100% /boot
<tangomike> you need to remove some old kernels
<dr_willis> one of the reasons i dont use a seperate /boot/ these days
<dumb_dumb> tangomike how could i do it?
<bean__> ^ _1
<bean__> +1*
<dr_willis> apt-get remove old-kernel-packages
<bean__> the most user friendly way is probably for him to install ubuntu tweak
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<bean__> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-12-10-with-ubuntu-tweak/
<k1ng> how do i get the old gnome?
<k1ng> i hate the stupid sidebar and top
<k1ng> sidebar is ok
<k1ng> i hate the top bar
<dr_willis> k1ng:  gnome2 is dead. thers fallback modes.. and unity works fine once you get used to it.
<dr_willis> what top bar do you mean
<dr_willis> if you mean the 'global menu' feature. thats disabablel
<dr_willis> dis-able-able.. ;)
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu/10627#10627
<k1ng> i think that is it. global application menu
<fuleo> running tail -f *.log from a remote location.  is a good idea ?
<bean__> fuleo, no reason that its a bad idea.
<fuleo> 400 log files, each about 1-3 mb in size... and incremeting by 6kb every 1hr.
<fuleo> just wondering if it would affect the network I'm on...
<k1ng> dr_willis, http://puu.sh/24Sxn
<escott> fuleo, depends on the network
<dumb_dumb> i`l try using sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic
<dumb_dumb> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<dumb_dumb> The following packages have unmet dependencies: linux-image-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic-pae but it is not going to be installed - E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dumb_dumb> when trying to used apt-get -f install i got the same error again No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/31667/what-does-no-apport-report-written-because-maxreports-is-reached-already-mean
<dr_willis> clean out old reports
<dumb_dumb> the directory is already empty on /var/crash
<atrius> anyone who knows anything about ldap+kerberos around?
<p5mith> what happened to the "off topic" chan?
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic still there p5mith
<dr_willis> Nothing that ive heard of p5mith
<phunyguy> does anyone know where the rhythmbox config files are stored? I googled for the location, and they aren't where they should be anymore  (Yes I am showing hidden files and folders)
<dr_willis> .config would be my guess phunyguy
<escott> phunyguy, where should they be
<phunyguy> looked there.
<phunyguy> escott, /.local/share/rhythmbox/ ~/.cache/rhythmbox/ ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox/
<phunyguy> that was what google told me
<phunyguy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7979/how-can-i-reset-all-rhythmbox-preferences-and-library-information
<tangomike> phunyguy:  find ~ -name rhythmbox
<phunyguy> hrmmm
<escott> phunyguy, the gconf stuff would move to dconf potentially
<phunyguy> /home/phunyguy/.local/share/rhythmbox  -  /home/phunyguy/.cache/rhythmbox
<phunyguy> hmm... is there an easy way to mess with dconf?
<phunyguy> and browse settings?
<baby_> what  is uninstall  soft?
<dr_willis> baby_:  what?
<baby_> uninstall
<baby_> software
<phunyguy> =D  I found it.  opened dash and typed dconf - derp..
<dr_willis> software center
<eoss> bean__: ok i got iptables save and restore working, but its not saving on reboot?
<bazhang> !software | baby_ have a read
<ubottu> baby_ have a read: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dr_willis> !manual | baby_
<ubottu> baby_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eoss> bean__: and i thought that was the point of iptables-persistent
<bean__> eoss, it should be
<bazhang> baby_, speak in complete sentences, please.
<bean__> eoss, they're saved right?
<baby_> OK
<KxTwo> anyone in here use snes9x, no one active in the #
<bean__> KxTwo, you were here last night. Did you try an old version?
<eoss> bean__: yep
<KxTwo> bean__, getting zsnes to work was troublesome so I switched to snes9x and it works MUCH better BUT I cant figure out how to fast forward lol
<bean__> eoss, so, /etc/init/iptables-* exists? or something in /etc/init related to iptables
<KxTwo> nvm I found it!  its called turbo rah!
<KxTwo> in case anyone asks, snes9x seems to be the superior emulator for ubuntu
<eoss> bean__: no that does not exist...
<dr_willis> Ive rarely had issues with zsnes. ;)
<phunyguy> ok I found some settings but I am thinking I can't do what I want to do.  I have music stored on a share, and some stuff I want to keep local.  I want to store stuff added locally to rhythmbox in ~/Music/local, and have it still import stuff from ~/Music as a whole.
<phunyguy> I have the server share symlinked there as "Main Collection"
<KxTwo> dr_willis, I didn't either at first but its buggy with many games, snes9x is actually superior in video quality and sound Im quite surprised
<eoss> bean__: so what do i have to do? i thought iptables-persistent took care of that
<bean__> eoss, then it would seem that package didnt do anything
<dr_willis> theres only about 6 snes games i ever play. ;)
<phunyguy> actually I think I found that too... org.rhythmbox.library.add-dir
<phunyguy> I will try and let you know
<savagecroc> i'm looking at switching to ubuntu for my desktop env but... is it true that dash (which i'm guessing is the equivilent of osx's spotlight) sends everything you search for to their servers?
<ExceptionlCatch> hi, does anyone have any experience booting the latest ubuntu on a mac pro desktop using the usb installer? after selecting try ubuntu from grub it whirls for a bit and then stops with a black screen
<CavalierPrime> savagecroc it sends anonymous data unless you disable it in privacy settings
<Vivekananda> Hi everyone. I am trying to upgrade to 12.04 an it needs more disk space?? I have a partitioning / /home /cache. Which space should I free ?
<savagecroc> oh right.. so you can just switch it off?
<CavalierPrime> yes
<savagecroc> so whats the big whinge-fest about then
<dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<CavalierPrime> it is on by default is the big uproar
<wookey> savagecroc: it being on by default?
<dr_willis> People just like to rant about things
<savagecroc> wookey: oh right.. but isint' equivilent to something like google instant search?
<ExceptionlCatch> Vivekananda: depending on the situation it is possible to use a symlink to store the rest of the data on another partition. or, if lvm is used there are commands to resize the partitions
<dr_willis> if apple had came up with it.. then it would be the best thing since the toaster oven...
<bean__> eoss, so there is no /etc/init/iptables-persistent.init ?
<Vivekananda> ExceptionlCatch: Which partition needs more space for the install? Should I free up / or /home ??
<wookey> if apple had come up with it, it'd be evil like most things they do.
<escott> Vivekananda, usually /home because you will keep your music files there, but not always
<ExceptionlCatch> Vivekananda: make sure to create a backup
<Vivekananda> So I should free up home so that the upgrade runs smoothly
<Vivekananda> backup of \home I already have
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I tried to install nvidia-experimental-304, and the install failed. I restarted, and now I can't log into a GUI. How to fix?
<dr_willis> login in at the console. remove the package perhaps.
<Vivekananda> but I am not sure how I create a back of programs I installed via a .deb package and which is  not in the repos. Also not sure if they will run after the upgrade
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: I removed and purged the offending packages via apt-get in a tty shell.
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  check your xorg.conf also.. rename it. if it exists
<stan879nz> can someone give me a link to help understand the way the file system works eg. when i install a program were does it install to
<escott> Vivekananda, you backup the deb file, but you should look for an updated deb for your new release
<escott> !fhs | stan879nz
<ubottu> stan879nz: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<stan879nz> thanks
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: this would be in /etc/X11?
<dr_willis> yes
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: should I also move/rename the failsafe?
<escott> econdudeawesome, no
<escott> econdudeawesome, at least not at first
<econdudeawesome> escott, dr_willis: away I go. I might be back :D
<dumb_dumb> dr_willis
<dr_willis> moo?
<dumb_dumb> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dumb_dumb> linux-image-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic-pae but it is not going to be installed
<dumb_dumb> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dumb_dumb> i`ll kept getting those error when trying to remove the kernel
<dr_willis> you are not trying tro remove kernels you are currently using are you?
<eoss> bean__: something is in /etc/init.d: iptables-persistent, but its still not restoring on reboot
<dr_willis> and you did try a sudo apt-get -f install   like it suggests?
<dumb_dumb> yes still gave the same error
<bean__> eoss, hmm, and /etc/init.d/iptables-persistent start works?
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis, escott: I am back. Now it will log into lightdm, but when I type in the password and try differing sessions (Gnome3, unity, xmonad) it logs in, goes black, then comes back around to lightdm
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  see if a new user. or the guest user works
<econdudeawesome> by log into lightdm, I mean it comes up. When _I_ log into lightdm, this happens
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: I don't know how to do that. I only have one user on the computer
<Malsasa> Hello, now lintian says E prerm-calls-updatemenus, whats wrong if i filll my prerm file with  what written in http://lintian.debian.org/tags/postinst-does-not-call-updatemenus.html ?
<dr_willis> add a new user via the console.
<eoss> bean__: yep, my rule shows after that command
<dumb_dumb> http://pastebin.com/NZbZtr7y
<webdesserts> When I launch a web app like gmail, and then hit it in the launcher again, instead of focusing on the currently openned web app, it launches a new gmail
<goonsquad> GOONSQUAD RUNZ
<webdesserts> is there a reason for this? Is this something they plan on fixing?
<bean__> eoss, then "update-rc.d iptables-persistent defaults"
<eoss> bean__: " System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/iptables-persistent already exist." "update-rc.d: warning: iptables-persistent stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (none)"  "update-rc.d: warning: iptables-persistent start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match LSB Default-Start values (S)"
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: so I added a new user "temp", but i don't see where to add a password/groups.
<DaemonicApathy> webdesserts: I believe that's intended, when the focus is already on the only open instance.
<bean__> hmm, eoss, then it is running the start, at bootup
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  i just use  sudo adduser billgates
<bean__> im not sure what to tell you.
<eoss> bean__: what the heck >.<
<eoss> bean__: ok well i gotta go, thanks for the help anyway
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: how do you log in? Lightdm isn't accepting a blank password
<bean__> eoss, what sort of VPS?
<eoss> bean__: thrustVPS
<dr_willis> i set a password for my test users
<webdesserts> DaemonicApathy: I think you read my question wrong
<eoss> bean__: openVZ i think
<webdesserts> I expect it to focus on the openned app
<webdesserts> instead it opens a new one
<eoss> bean__: well, later
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: ok, that seems to be working (accidentally did "useradd" instead of "adduser" initially). How then do I fix my main account? or should xorg.conf be remade now?
<phunyguy> I guess I will just use sound-juicer to extract CDs, and not rhythmbox
<escott> webdesserts, make sure the firefox integration plugin is installed and enabled in firefox
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  if the new user works.. and the other user does not.. that points to a problem with the old users setting files in their home directory..
<phunyguy> rhythmbox isn't very intuitive with it's options
<webdesserts> escott, I'm using chrome
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  start by moveing/checking the .Xauthority file, and perhaps move it and .config  to a Backup directory
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: Okay. Any idea where I'd look? which .config?
<escott> webdesserts, ok then the appropriate chrome plugin
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  make sure nothing is owned by root also.
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  id start by moving all of .config to a backup directory
<dr_willis> and .Xauthority
<webdesserts> escott, it is. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to pin my web apps to launcher in the first place I beleive
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: no .Xauthority it appears
<dr_willis> ~/.Xauthority   - normally exists.. weird its not there
<elisa87> Hi dr_willis do you know why I receive this error? configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: indeed. I moved ~/.config to a new file, but login at lightdm still now successful
<escott> webdesserts, i'm not that surprised it doesn't work. its a difficult problem to solve
<dr_willis> elisa87:  you installed the needed C compiler packages? such as build-essential?
<escott> webdesserts, the browser gets asked to show "www.gmail.com" but has to realize that "www.gmail.com" is the same as the existing open window "https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&shva=1#inbox"
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  huh? it works or not? ;)   if not  try moving other .* config files to a backup directory  like .local and .compiz
<elisa87>  sudo yum install gcc gcc-c++ kernel-devel returns this No package gcc-c++ available. dr_willis I don't know what are the necessary packages I am running this command ./configure CC="gcc -m32" CXX="g++ -m32" MPICXX="mpicxx -m32" --host=i686-linux --prefix=/home/jalal/Desktop/hpctoolkit/install --with-externals=/home/jalal/Desktop/hpctoolkit/hpctoolkit-externals-5.3.2-r3950/BUILD/i686-linux  --with-papi=/home/jalal/Desktop/parboil/pap
<dr_willis> elisa87:  yum?  where did that come from?
<dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Vivekananda> escott: What to do I save along with /home so that I can reinstall the other programs I have my lucid now?
<elisa87> dr_willis build-essential is installed sudo apt-get install build-essential
<escott> webdesserts, i honestly doubt app-tabs will ever work that well with a RESTful framework
<dr_willis> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.25-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 536 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<cfhowlett> me ... ummm, yum?
<dr_willis> why are you using yum?
<elisa87> dr_willis bash: !info: event not found --- because I was following a manual
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: we're back in business
<econdudeawesome> much thanks
<dr_willis> elisa87:  !commands are BOT commands.. and sounds like you are following the wrong manual
<econdudeawesome> .Xauthority wasn't a folder, but a file--mea culpa
<escott> !clone | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  yes.. its a file. ;) that often gets owned by root. for some reason
<elisa87> ok what should I do? dr_willis?
<escott> !gksudo | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bean__> elisa87, where did you get the yum command from
<econdudeawesome> escott: I appreciate that, but I reckon that was for elisa87?
<escott> econdudeawesome, no you had a problem with Xauthority
<Vivekananda> escott: anything else I should know about before upgrading ?
<econdudeawesome> escott: Not quite, I think. I had an issue that lightdm would fail to log in. I moved .Xauthority
<elisa87> bean__ Idk!
<econdudeawesome> escott: but anyway. Thanks yall!
<Vivekananda> I also have wine installed too :(
<escott> econdudeawesome, and you moved Xauthority because it was root owned right?
<bean__> elisa87, yum is not something we use on ubuntu.
<escott> econdudeawesome, and it was root owned because you didnt use gksudo when you should have
<ImEunify> so its official i cannot get any type of linux distro to boot up on my mac via liveusb
<holstein> ImEunify: i didnt think they booted USB.. i would try plop
<cfhowlett> ImEunify, virtualbox then
<holstein> ImEunify: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<elisa87> dr_willis bean__ do you think you can recognize the problem by looking at conf.log ?
<bean__> what is conf.log o.o
<bean__> or where is that located
<ImEunify> holstein: what does plop do?
<dr_willis> elisa87:  im not even sure what you are trying to do.. but any guide that uses YUM is not for Ubuntu
<phunyguy> I FIGURED IT OUT!  Rhythmbox by default extracts to the first entry in dconf under org.gnome.rhythmbox.rhythmdb.locations - so I just created an entry for 1.) ~/Music/Locally Stored, 2.) ~/Music/Main Collection (symlink to share), and 3.) Ubuntu One store - and they all show up under Music > in Rhythmbox.
<phunyguy> WIN.
<holstein> ImEunify: plop boots from CD, and lets you select a USB to boot.. from lagacy gear, or anything cd's boot on and not USB
<ImEunify> holstein: so it will let me boot from USB. cause my dvd drive is sorta broke and it wont read disk..
<phunyguy> thanks for the hand-holding guys
<phunyguy> I appreciate it.
<miroesq> I'm trying to copy files via ssh to my ubuntu server logging in as testacct and am getting  permission errors. I have added my user to the chown group with "sudo adduser testacct www-data" and did a sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/ but that did not help.
<holstein> ImEunify: i use it for that, though this link should outline it pretty well http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html ...AFAIK, apple machines dont usb boot
<escott> miroesq, did you set the setuid bit on the directory
<miroesq> escott: no idea what that is
<holstein> ImEunify: you can take the hard drive out and install on another machine, and put it back. you can use plop, and you should try even if the dvd is kind of questionable
<ImEunify> holstein: thanks ill give it a try and see if it works. does it work with backtrack 5?
<escott> miroesq, you probably want setuid/setgid on /var/www and subfolders. for the rest send us the output of "groups" and "ls -al /var/www"
<miroesq> escott: thank you. i will google this setuid and figure out how to do it,
<holstein> ImEunify: i would ask in a backtrack support channel.. but "it", assuming you mean plop, just loads a menu which, as the link i gave explains, boot a USB stick.. doesnt matter.. if the stick can boot, it whould boot
<holstein> should*
<ImEunify> holstein: thanks again ill give it a try and see if it works. :D ill come back if i have any problems
<ImEunify> holstein: last time i try to boot a usb it kept giving me a 'non system file please press any button to boot' and i hope plop fixes it.
<holstein> ImEunify: the machine cant boot USB
<siebo> Hi, I'm installing some packages on a server running ubuntu server 10.04LTS, when I try to install certain packages, I get a message about:
<siebo> Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 10.04.4 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20120214.2)'
<siebo> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<ImEunify> holstein: thats what always kept troubling me so..now that you gave me plop i hope it will fix that error and boot via usb :D
<holstein> ImEunify: http://studyblast.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/guide-mac-os-x-lion-how-to-boot-a-linux-live-system-from-a-usb-drive-how-to-update-any-ocz-ssds-firmware/ for example.. but i used plop
<siebo> when I googled, all of the info I found seemed to have to do with Ubuntu Software Center
<siebo> how do I remedy this from the command line?
<holstein> siebo: i would look at the sources, and see that you are not pointing to a disc
<dr_willis> siebo:  comment out the cdrom entries in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<holstein> ^^ siebo
<dr_willis> the software-sources tool make this a simple click click.. task. ;)
<stan879nz> hello i am try to run multi copies of steam like i do on my pc using sandboxie is there something like this for ubuntu.
<siebo> dr_willis: holstein thx
<dr_willis>  head /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Alpha amd64 (20120724.2)]/ dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/
<dr_willis> note the # comment character
<dr_willis> stan879nz:  add a new user. run steam as that new user at the same time perhaps
<stan879nz> thanks dr_willis ill look into that
<ImEunify> holstein: do you have the link on how to install it to a usb.
<shinobi_> greetings #ubuntu :)
<shinobi_> I am having a difficult time trying to identify a webserver daemon which is apparently running on my machine. I have so far identified a webserver called apache and stopped it with <sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop>
<shinobi_> then I did nmap localhost
<shinobi_> there is nothing on port 80 but there is something listening on port 443 ( SSL )
<holstein> ImEunify: you dont.. you install it to cd
<shinobi_> is there anything I could do to help zero in on this daemon which is preventing me from running the server of my choice? I tried looking in TOP and in the system monitor process list but thats not yielding anything helpful to me at this time
<holstein> ImEunify: you install plop to cd, and then select the usb you make that you are having issue booting
<elisa87> Do you know why I have this error? trampoline/x86-family/x86-tramp.S:31: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'
<ImEunify> holstein: oh okay. can i use the cd on a windows computer to fix the usb then plug the usb into the mac to boot it..or do i have to do everything on the mac?
<stan879nz> how do i make a user private were the programs used/installed by others are not visible and if they want them they will have to install them to there own user and are not visible  to others?
<dr_willis> if users install apps to their home directories you can use the normal permssions/modes to not let others get to the files
<holstein> ImEunify: i can only refer you to the documentation and tell you how and why i used plop... i used unetbootin to create a bootable usb.. the usb didnt boot due to the machines limitations. i used plop to make a bootable CD that would boot the usb
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<stan879nz> thanks..
<ImEunify> holstein: yea i know you can only refer me. but if you made a plop bootable cd to boot the usb. then how can i do that when my dvd drive doesnt work. thats why i thought plop was able to make a bootable usb
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93411/simplest-easy-way-to-jail-users might be relevant
<holstein> ImEunify: if the mac cant boot USB, and has a bad optical drive, then, as i suggested, you can take the hard drive out and install on another machine.. or also as was suggested, virtualbox
<DoYouKnow> how do I send an alert to the desktop with a bash script?
<ImEunify> holstein: thanks ill try the different suggestions
<holstein> DoYouKnow: notify-send ?
<dr_willis> DoYouKnow:    notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."
<DoYouKnow> ty
<Tex_Nick> DoYouKnow:  I think Zenity will allow you to pop-up several types of gui dialogs ... if that's what you mean
<DoYouKnow> yeah, that would be best
<dr_willis> theres several ways to do it.
<dr_willis> xterm -e 'echo This is a message ; read foo'   :)
<cmcintosh> hey gang
<cmcintosh> i got a odd question, where would i go to look/learn how to write a video driver for Xwindows, I realize this is probably more of a c++ question but been searching the webs with not a lot of resources on it
<cmcintosh> i got a odd question, where would i go to look/learn how to write a video driver for Xwindows
<dr_willis> look at the source code for existing video drivers.. and perhaps the x.org site
<dumb_dumb> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic-pae:
<dumb_dumb> linux-image-generic-pae depends on linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic-pae; however:
<dumb_dumb> Package linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic-pae is not installed.
<dumb_dumb> how to remove that error?
<dumb_dumb> i already success to upgrade kernel
<dumb_dumb> now using 3.2.0-38-generic-pae
<dumb_dumb> but why i still have that error?
<dumb_dumb> dr_wilis any idea?
<dr_willis> dont an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<dumb_dumb> apt-dist upgrade?
<dr_willis> apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> i might just try and install linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic-pae as well
<dumb_dumb> holstein how to do that?
<KamranMackey> Hello everyone :)
<Core> Really basic question, but if I download Ubuntu on Windows 7 I still keep Windows 7, correct?
<holstein> dumb_dumb: i would just search in the package manger of your choice.. maybe just sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic-pae
<KamranMackey> If you want to keep Windows 7 you have to download the Windows installer.
<KamranMackey> for Ubuntu
<Core> That's what I did.
<holstein> Core: if you download the iso in win7, then the iso is just there... like any other data
<dr_willis> thats not true  KamranMackey
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<holstein> OR, you can dual boot and keep windows
<dr_willis> wubi installs inside windows.. you can instgall alongside - to seperate partitions.. thats the normal way
<Guest46967> Howdy, I'm wondering if there is a straightforward generic way to create a system tray icon for any old process.  Or is that something that has to be baked into an application?
<dumb_dumb> ok thanks for the suggestion
<dr_willis> Guest46967:  check out the various 'indicator-applets' that exist. askubuntu.com has a list of them and some examples written in python you can tewek
<KamranMackey> You mean tweak?
<ryzzan> i have an hdd with a bad superblock and lvm fs... will it be possible to mount it on ubuntu?
<MoPac> dr_willis: Thanks - I was probably screwing up by googleing for systerm tray rather than "indicator"
<Core> Just making sure, the Windows Installer will keep my Windows installation alongside Ubuntu? I just choose whichever one I want at startup?
<dr_willis> Core:  either way can do that.
<dr_willis> but always make and have backups
<dr_willis> i dont reccomend wubi.
<Core> Why not, Dr_Willis?
<nubwub> hello, is there a way to access a ubuntu wubi windows disk image? I am having troubles booting, and would like to modify some files?
<dr_willis> Core:  its fragile and a pain.
<nubwub> Core: ^ see my comment
<Ryzzan> i have an hdd with a bad superblock and lvm fs... will it be possible to mount it on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> nubwub:  you can mount the wubi disk image from a live cd via the loop back feature  of mount
<dr_willis> lik eyou would with an ISO file
<holstein> Ryzzan: i would grab a live CD and try it
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Core> I just need Ubuntu for a day at the most.
<nubwub> dr_willis: thanks!
<holstein> Ryzzan: there will be nothing in ubuntu preventing you from mounting it in ubuntu
<dr_willis> Core:  use a live-usb/cd with a persistant save file then
<Core> What?
<Ryzzan> holstein, i'm already using the hdd as slave under my ubuntu right now...
<holstein> Ryzzan: cool.. so its mounted then..
<Ryzzan> i know how to mount the lvm on ubuntu... but the deal is: it has a bad superblock... and it's not mounting
<Core> I've never really done anything like this before, so I don't really know what that is.
<Ryzzan> holstein, it's not mounted...
<holstein> Core: i would just use the live CD... load it up live and use it like that
<holstein> Ryzzan: then, i would try mounting in
<nubwub> Core, I came in half way through your dicussion, so I do not know exactly what you are discussing regarding wubi, however I will say that dispite my current issue with it, it has performed quite well for me and would recommend it, especially if you only need it for light use
<holstein> yeah, wubi is easily removed if you dont want it anymore
<Ryzzan> holstein, already tried... but it says that the hdd has a bad superblock n it won't be mounted
<holstein> Ryzzan: then, i would try repairing it.. i use the ultimate boot cd
<superstalin> Hey all!
<Ryzzan> holstein, any risk to lose my data using it?
<superstalin> I'm having trouble getting flash to work, I've tried the various fixes and installed multiple browsers but whenever I go to youtube or any other flash dependent site it won't let me watch any videos, any ideas what may be going on?
<dr_willis> flash is such a pain.
<rkhshm> when i'm doing a read(/dev/myssd, buff, 512) does it mean i'm reading the same 512 bytes always or is it differnt
<superstalin> I've noticed.
<dr_willis> superstalin:  tried using the google-chrome browser?
<superstalin> yeah
<superstalin> Chromium and regular chrome
<Malsasa> Hello, isthere any app for monitor my network traffic, in/out internet, both from wifi/cable lines? Thats app should be installed in Ubuntu server for monitoring my clients...
<KamranMackey> Hmm, it's odd how your having issues...
<rkhshm> i need an urgent answer .. can anyone please help
<Malsasa> rkhshm: what is your question?
<rkhshm> Malsasa: when i'm doing a read(/dev/myssd, buff, 512) does it mean i'm reading the same 512 bytes always or is it differnt
<dr_willis> read? you mean  C++ code? or what ecxcatly?
<rkhshm> dr_willis: C code
<rkhshm> the read() call is what i'm talking about
<holstein> Ryzzan: sure... i might use something like photorec to try and recover the data. from testdisk.. i also use that from the ulitmate boot cd
<superstalin> Does everyone have these flash issues?
<dr_willis> there is the ##C channel and ##programing i think
<rkhshm> dr_willis: i'm talking about read(2)
<tzarc> read advances the point forward
<rkhshm> yeah those guys are acting up so gave up on that
<tzarc> if you read 512 bytes, the next read will be after that 512
<dr_willis> print out the reads and look and see what its doing? ;)
<rkhshm> ok
<rkhshm> so if i run the read(2) in a while loop its basically going to do a sequential read
<rkhshm> is that correct
<tzarc> yes
<tzarc> make sure your loop exit conditions are correct though
<rkhshm> tzarc: thank you very much.. i cannot believe how ppl act to answer questions..
<rkhshm> yeah that's correct
<tzarc> generally read will return how many bytes were indeed read, check against 512 and exit early if less than that
<Dozam> Anyone have and suggestions for creating a mobile instal of Ubuntu? I'm trying to install several OSs to a USB 3.0 SSD drive to run from any computer and I want to ensure I do it correctly and set up for maximum usability and power...
<Ryzzan> holstein, do u know any patition tool that deals with lvm?
<dr_willis> Dozam:  You mean Live installs? or full normal installs?
<Core> Thanks for the help guys.
<Core> Seeya.
<Dozam> Probibly full...but to be honest I'm not entirely sure of the differences...
<holstein> Ryzzan: depends on how broken it is i suppose.. AFAIK, there are tools in the disc i mentioned for LVM
<dr_willis> Dozam:  theres tools at the pendrivelinux site to do several live installs to the same usb drive.
<dr_willis> a FUll install is the same asyou would install to a internal HD.
<Dozam> ok, then yeah a full install
<Ryzzan> holstein, ty
<dr_willis> for swapping amount differnt pcs - you can get into driver issues with full installs.
<eric2>  
<Dozam> when I said multiple OSs, I meant Ubuntu/Win/Mac
<dr_willis> Install to the SSD same as you would any other hd. pick one disrto to handle grub for all  of them
<dr_willis> Im not even sure that windows can run from an external USB
<dr_willis> same for Mac.
<Dozam> well less worried about windows
<holstein> Ryzzan: good luck.. photorec is quite nice, assumin gyou can get at the LVM
<dr_willis> Ubuntu definatly can
<Dozam> mac can...it's just tricky
<eric2> My dns server can not reslove several address, what is this problem?
<Dozam> I at least want Ubuntu...what I'm trying to do is basically create a mobile work system that I can take and plug into any computer and boot into my workspace.
<eric2> ?
<stan879nz> thanks dr_willis for your help today cya
<dr_willis> a FULL install moved amoung pcs can have issues with video card drivers and wifi drivers..
<dr_willis> you would be best served by sticking to the open sourced drivers on a full-usb-mobile install
<dr_willis> id also set up grub2 on the usb to boot the ISO file - just in case the normal boot fails
<Dozam> so have the image on the drive as well?
<dr_willis> yes. its likely you will find some pc that wont want to boot your full install.
<Malsasa> Hello, isthere any app for monitor my network traffic, in/out internet, both from wifi/cable lines? Thats app should be installed in Ubuntu server for monitoring my clients...
<dr_willis> the iso file/boot will at least let you boot to ubuntu  live
<Dozam> ok, so I'll admit (if it isn't obvious already) I'm new-ish to linux/Ubuntu. What exactly is grub2?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dozam> Nice! thanks
<Vivekananda> hey everyone How do I create a diskimage for my system partition. I want to upgrade from lucid to pangolin( is it ? 12.04 ?) and then to get back all my software inside it. Does this seem like a good plan of how to upgrade??
<dr_willis> backup imporntant data in your home. and reinstall   is what i do normally
<Tex_Nick> Vivekananda:  you might also consider segregating your home dir onto another partition or drive ... if you have that option
<Dozam> So I used to be a command line master back in the days of DOS, but I'm totally lost now and I know that Linux has different keywords and such. is there a good primer for linux command line/console?
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<holstein> Vivekananda: you dont do an image for that.. you just backup your data.. you literally drag you data over to another hard drive, and drag it back
<dr_willis> external usb hd. :) makes it handy
<holstein> Dozam: i just started doing things in the command line.. when i want to make text files.. or move files.. or delete for example
<Vivekananda> holstein: If I do that for the root partition will it work as an installed op system if suppose I format the root and then just copy the data back ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you have a seperate /home partition, i would still backup the data
<Dozam> ok, that makes sense. That's essentally how I learned DOS
<dr_willis> people get so windows-trained thinking  its hard to reinstall apps...
<Vivekananda> I have a separate /home and I have that backed up. I aam pretty sure that folder backup of the root and not the folder partition and its restore will not be the same as installing the OS.
<Vivekananda> Ie it wont work as the os if I just copy and paste folders back
<holstein> Vivekananda: it can, assuming you get the proper folders, and put them back properly, and the permissions are as expected
<dr_willis> I rarely  backup the stuff on / ;) i may keep some custome configs backed up somewhere. if  ive done any special tweaks.. rarely..
<holstein> Vivekananda: linux/ubuntu is open.. its all there.. so anything, expecically full recover, is usuallly possible
<dubz> nick lawlz
<chaz68> I thought I fixed the xsession-errors huge log file issue but now I am getting huge log files in /var/log/upstart/lightdm.log.
<lawlz> how do i get a files permission off of root
<dr_willis> lawlz:  what?
<Mishke> hi anybody :) which image-viewer use ubuntu on default?
<chaz68> Anybody having this problem?  Feels like Ubuntu's version of Whack-A-Mole...
<Vivekananda> holstein: Are you sure that the bootloader with grub installation that happens during an OS install will not be required if I simply copy folder from /  to suppose a new computer
<holstein> Vivekananda: what would i do? back up my data.. *all* of it.. from the /home partition. then, if i had a seperate /home partition, i would try leaving it in place, knowing that i have a good backup of my data (not necessarily my settings)
<dr_willis> chaz68:  cant say ive heard anyone in here with huge log file issues
<chaz68> Thought logrotate should handle this...
<lawlz> i have to use sudo to ftp so when i download stuff root has only permission
<holstein> Vivekananda: no, im not sure of anything about your system.. but you can link whatever you like to help us help you decide
<holstein> !grub | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> ftping as root>? seems like a ftp server config issue/security hile.
<holstein> ^^ i use that to restore grub if needed
<chaz68> dr_willis:  actually the xsession-errors file is a fairly well-known bug it looks like...
<lawlz> i cant download anything if i dont open it in root
<lawlz> and when its downloaded its protected and pretty much useless to me
<chaz68> I sprayed that down with a fix from the Community / Forum and now this lightdm.log is giving me problems.
<dr_willis> lawlz:  seems.. weird to me.. whos ftp server is this?
<lawlz> mine
<dr_willis> sounds like you have it missconfigured if you have to ftp into it as root.
<lawlz> no..
<lawlz> 1 sec
<Vivekananda> holstein: I am simply asking you this. Are you sure that installing a new os on a blank primary disk is the Same is copying all root files from another working system into the new blank disk. I dont think this is the case. If it were then we would need to create bootstrapping and bootloader partition and all that during an install process. What I mean to ask/say is that installing and copying are NOt the same in the case o
<Vivekananda> f installing a new OS unless of course it is a diskimage you are copying. Also I already have /home back but that is irrelevant to the question isnt it ?
<lawlz> the servers are fine... my laptop wont let me save anything from ftp unless i run the client in sudo...
<dr_willis> and where are you saveing them to?
<holstein> lawlz: maybe in places where you dont have permission
<lawlz> my desktop
<holstein> lawlz: i would say, ftp as root should be done with care, and maybe not at all
<dr_willis> sounds like you got permissions all messed up somehow
<lawlz> im only touching my own servers.
<chaz68> lawlz:  Is this a big time FTP site or you just making a quick one for a few users?
<lawlz> it is a mac in the other room...
<lawlz> you
<lawlz> ware
<lawlz> all
<holstein> lawlz: correct.. and you could cause an issue.. but, as long as you are aware and comfortable with the risk
<lawlz> useless
<dr_willis> ssh/sshfs may be a better solution
<Guest23857> mkmdc
<Guest23857> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dr_willis> wow.. we are useless because his ftp system is all messed up...
<holstein> dr_willis: i dont think you are useless :)
<Mishke> which image-viewer use ubuntu on default?
<Guest23857> ,
<chaz68> lawlz = tool
<black101> hola
<chaz68> dr_willis:  you read my mind on SSH / SSHFS... Was going to say the exact same...
<black101> hola argentina
<Tex_Nick> !es | black101
<ubottu> black101: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
 * Smok3 in about 10 seconds I will dos this server & shut it down.
 * Smok3 just kidding lo
<Smok3> lol
<Smok3> IRC is awesome
<AcidRain> lol
<black101> mo hay nadie en ubuntu.es
<Smok3> how can u tell how many ppl are in the chat
<AcidRain> Smok3 sup dude
<Smok3> like an exact #?
<dr_willis> shows 1590 here..
<AcidRain> Smok3 depends on the client. i show 1590
<dr_willis> look at your irc clients info. ;)
<AcidRain> i am using icechat. i dont like this client
<Smok3> AcidRain..not much jc, new to the whole IRC thing and lovin it
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Smok3> i use ubuntu through VMware..I'm really on a windows comp
<Smok3> Although I wanna buy a comp w/ linux. It's awesome.
<AcidRain> i too am currently on windows
<Smok3> It's like a giant jailbroken iPhone
<AcidRain> Smok3 not cool dude. dont compare linux to iphone
<dr_willis> Hmm - i dont see anything like the iphone on ubuntu...
<black101> no one in ubuntu.'s'm Argentine and is the first time you use this
<dr_willis> it has icons! just like the iphone! ;P
<Smok3> hahaha exactly! it is
<AcidRain> lol
<chaz68> iPhone bad ... Android good... Ubuntu Phone better...
<mysteriousdarren> Smok3: well don't feel too bad, Im on a windows computer to a ubuntu server to a lubuntu host lol
<Smok3> mysteriousdarren jesus thatsounds complicated lol
<AcidRain> iphone -> asshole closed source horrible support. looks to create a slaved nation. android -> open source. loves people. no need for support since its google powered. ubuntu -> god
<Smok3> AcidRain I agree  100&
<Smok3> 100%
<Smok3> that's why I compared it to a JAILBROKEN iPhone :)
<chaz68> Ubuntu Phone = Nirvana.... http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design
<dr_willis> except for all the phone/tablet makers  locking android stuff down.
<Smok3> totally different. It's free & no constraints
<AcidRain> but a jailbroken iphone is a normal android... actually its 80% of a stock android
<dr_willis> I will belive in the ubuntu phone.. when i can see one.. and theres no gurantees it will be totally open.
<Smok3> is that so?
<Smok3> How do you know that?
<mysteriousdarren> Smok3: not really just on a server that I connect to so I never have to get off irc, and it says safe
<Smok3> I've never heard that
<chaz68> Ubuntu Phone - would like to see a real one in the wild... Anyone try loading it on their device?
<AcidRain> ive had iphone. and ive had android. id pick the first android phone ever over the best jailbroken iphone
<iceroot> chaz68: #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> theres no real info/stuff out about the phone yet.. so we all will have to wait and see
<Smok3> that would be awesome though
<chaz68> iceroot:  thanks... didn't know they had a channel already...
<AcidRain> dr_willis im pretty sure ive seen youtube videos of people loading ubuntu onto an android. also onto ps3 and xbox360
<Smok3> call it UbuntuX
<akiva-mobile> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my thinkpad x60 by installing the image on the ssd on my desktop, and then throwing it into the laptop. After doing this however, I can't get past my grub. Suggestions?
<Smok3> "yo man that new phone UbuntuX is awesome, I just used aircrack-ng to hack my neighbor
<Smok3> 's wifi"
<Smok3> thats the main reason i installed ubuntu. To learn about linux and to use Aircrack-ng
<AcidRain> there is currently no android device that allows for arp injection
<dr_willis> AcidRain:  those are in a vm type thing. not the same as what  is supposed to be comming out
<AcidRain> aircrack-ng is also a security testing tool. not a hacking tool ;)
<Smok3> :)
<Smok3> hahaha
<Smok3> AcidRain do you know how to use it?
<Smok3> for some reason it will not install correctly on my comp.
<AcidRain> i actually wrote a tutorial on "testing your security" with aircrack in ubuntu
<AcidRain> let me see if i can find it
<Smok3> Do you  need the AirPcap card?
<Smok3> that would be awesome
<AcidRain> no
<Smok3> well one big problem of mine is that my Ubuntu does not recognize my WiFi card. only ethernet
<holstein> Smok3: you can run "lspci" in the terminal, and see that ubuntu likely does recognize it.. maybe the vendor has not provided linux drivers
<Delux> any idea why sda2, which shows as part of a RAID in both mdadm --detail and /proc/mdstat but when listing with fdisk -l it does not show up and only shows sda1 ?
<AcidRain> xchat is much better than icechat
<AcidRain> and mirc blue screened me on windows xp
<AcidRain> is channel dead or did mirc rly just hax me?
<akiva-mobile> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my thinkpad x60 by installing the image on the ssd on my desktop, and then throwing it into the laptop. After doing this however, I can't get past my grub. Suggestions?
<akiva-mobile> Sorry for the double post
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, what do you see at grub screen?
<holstein> AcidRain: you should ask in a windows channel about windows chat clients.. maybe try the offtopic channels for chat
<akiva-mobile> The menu
<akiva-mobile> As it should be
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, and did you select the first option?
<akiva-mobile> But loading an image just gets me the blinking _
<akiva-mobile> Yes
<holstein> akiva-mobile: can you get to grub? to a recovery console?
<akiva-mobile> Yes
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, do you have any external drives connected?
<akiva-mobile> No.
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, i rly cant help then. sry man
<dr_willis> you can get xchat variants for windows . ;)
<akiva-mobile> Acidrain I could perhaps void the ol external, and toss a working hdd in
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, ? is there any external devices attached to your computer whatsoever?
<akiva-mobile> I have a desktop and a lappy
<akiva-mobile> Desktop is what I'm using to install the image on the ssd
<AcidRain> based off your previous statement you still havent answered the question
<akiva-mobile> Because the lappy has no cdrom
<akiva-mobile> No external devices attached to lappy
<akiva-mobile> Desktop is working.
<holstein> akiva-mobile: maybe just install from USB on the "lappy"
<AcidRain> lol. yeah. go get a usb man
<akiva-mobile> Meh... I need it now
<AcidRain> u dont have that ol thumb drive that everyone was required to buy in 9th grade?
<AcidRain> :/
<ChaozHenchman> when was your laptop made?
<akiva-mobile> Those things last a year
<holstein> akiva-mobile: i would try the recovery steps
<akiva-mobile> Then the flash is totally corrupt.
<holstein> akiva-mobile: the drive you are installing to?
<akiva-mobile> Recovery steps?
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, perhaps use a bash script to automatically backup flash drive to internal hdd when attached? ;)
<holstein> akiva-mobile: in the recovery console you said you can get to from grub... for recovering the graphics, etc
<robotnut> hi all
<AcidRain> ive had a 1gig flash drive for 8yrs btw. just sayin
<ChaozHenchman> I have one that's about 5 and a half years old
<akiva-mobile> I hate typing on this phone. Look, my installation works. What doesn't work is when I take the installation, on the ssd, and throw it into the lappy
<akiva-mobile> There, I make it to the grub. After that, nothing.
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, it doesnt work that way
<iceroot> akiva-mobile: you changed the UUID in /etc/fstab and grub?
<AcidRain> ^
<akiva-mobile> No, I was looking at the grub before.
<robotnut> anyone set up samba4 using win7pro clients?
<akiva-mobile> Fstab
<akiva-mobile> No idea what that is.
<iceroot> !fstab | akiva-mobile
<ubottu> akiva-mobile: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<akiva-mobile> Uuid, that's all I need to change in both?
<AcidRain> thats a start to identifying the issue
<iceroot> akiva-mobile: there are a few other changes needed but to boot the system UUID should be enough
<iceroot> akiva-mobile: what will not work is if you copied the installation to an UEFI-system
<akiva-mobile> Can I just boot from bash, and sudo update-grub2?
<iceroot> akiva-mobile: a live-cd is needed for that
<akiva-mobile> I doubt this 20006 lappy has efi
<iceroot> akiva-mobile: i guess in 20006 there are much more evil things then ust uefi ;)
<akiva-mobile> So I can't just chang the boot params at my grub?
<iceroot> akiva-mobile: of course, just press "e" on a line in grub to enter the edit mode
<AcidRain> i hate terminal based editors
<AcidRain> :(
<akiva-mobile> And then, change appropriately to boot, and then once loaded, sudo update-grub2?
<bulletrulz> yeah hi im trying to do something on skype im trying to make the input of the call my speakers how do i do it?
<akiva-mobile> Stereomix.
<bulletrulz> akiva-mobile, how do i do that?
<akiva-mobile> Ie, you want todo soundboard prank calls.
<akiva-mobile> Right?
<bulletrulz> akiva-mobile, how did u know lol
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<akiva-mobile> Bulletrulz: are you serious?
<dr_willis> I imaine it would be similer to the skype recording method
<bulletrulz> akiva-mobile, yes but how to make it so the i can?
<AcidRain> bulletrulz, buy a mic? :/
<akiva-mobile> Its not easy, but its straightforward.
<bulletrulz> ok akiva-mobile how to do it?
<AcidRain> !google | bulletrulz
<ubottu> bulletrulz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<akiva-mobile> No, he wants t to stream his internal sound as his output on skype.
<AcidRain> lol
<bulletrulz> yea i wanna call people with dr.phil and be like hows it going
<AcidRain> bulletrulz, id try using JACK audio
<akiva-mobile> Bulletrulez, google is tough, cause you have to know the term
<akiva-mobile> Search for stereomix ubuntu
<bulletrulz> akiva-mobile, but you know how to do it?
<bulletrulz> ok
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may also have guides
<akiva-mobile> I've done it
<akiva-mobile> On windows and ubuntu
<AcidRain> akiva-mobile, then again, you could google for the term, then make a proper google
<robotnut> is there a UI for webmin to use samba4?
<akiva-mobile> Sound is so bloody complicated on both though.
<bulletrulz> akiva-mobile, wait wont the people im calling hear them selfs?
<dr_willis> robotnut:  best to not use webmin
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<AcidRain> i think google is the greatest thing ever. i have... perhaps 2 times in my entire life had to look past the first 3 google results based off my search
<akiva-mobile> Bulletrulez that's why its complicated. What you do though
<robotnut> webmin module preferred
<dr_willis> !webmin | robotnut
<ubottu> robotnut: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<akiva-mobile> Is you set your output on skype to something else.
<robotnut> ubottu - what is the replacement then?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akiva-mobile> I wish you well on your journey ahead.
<akiva-mobile> Although
<bulletrulz> oh akiva-mobile
<AcidRain> robotnut, if you want remote manegement, you should perhaps code it yourself. ive done it with a few things. webmin even warns you that it could break your system. and i think it was deemed unsecure
<dr_willis> robotnut:  i said the altneartive just a few lines earlier,,
<dr_willis> !ebox | robotnut
<ubottu> robotnut: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<akiva-mobile> You can get away with calls with stereomix, just be careful.
<akiva-mobile> Chinaman is good.
<robotnut> ubottu - does it? support administering samba4
<ubottu> robotnut: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AcidRain> lol
<robotnut> ooo interesting
<robotnut> im gonna check this out
<robotnut> thanks!
<AcidRain> dr_willis, do you use ebox/
<AcidRain> ?
<dr_willis> i rarely need those things
<AcidRain> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<akiva-mobile> Bulletrulez you uploading to youtube?
<AcidRain> bulletrulz, just remember that tampering with phone lines is a federal offence of minimal 2yrs to max 20. and skype "anonymous" calls are easily tracable by your local law enforcement with cooperation with your isp
<napster> Is it possible to encrypt directories with gnupg?
<akiva-mobile> Acidrain, meh, they can't really.
<akiva-mobile> Acidrain some people have been doing it for years.
<akiva-mobile> And there are even brave souls who called the police
<akiva-mobile> One even threatened to blow their heads off with an ar15
<akiva-mobile> He, though, I think was caught. They took that seriously.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaz68> hmmm... seems my lightdm.log settled down now.  Only 4K.
<chaz68> Any of you see anything that would concern you in lightdm.log here:   http://pastebin.com/6N6M418D
<thufir_> without using JPA's, how do I install oracle JDK 7?
<dr_willis> its waiting for you to look the other way befo it starts logging again
<dr_willis> thufir_:  download the packages from their web site. and install them
<dr_willis> thats what most of the ppa's do. - they just have scripts to automate it
<chaz68> dr_willis:  probably right... But it was swelling like a mother by the minute all day today...  Now nothing...
<thufir_> dr_willis: ok, thanks.  don't I have to set it as default, then, somehow?  I'm using netbeans.
<dr_willis> thufir_:  the !java wiki guide urls detaill how to do that i recall
<flintser> i want to enable user login for windows AD in ubuntu, what is the right way to do it?
<thufir_> what's the wiki?
<AcidRain2013> akiva-mobile: there is a big difference though in using no proxy and no encryption and using a direction connection to your comp which your isp monitors,,,, with skype...
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<cfhowlett> flintser, create an account in both OS's
<zqrtjeddah> hi
<cfhowlett> zqrtjeddah, greetings
<AcidRain2013> akiva-mobile: and there is also a big difference between plugging into the gray box at the end of the street. <--- cant get caught
<zqrtjeddah> can i mack my laptop win8 start from my usb disk ?
<akiva-mobile> Yep, agreed, but ot.
<AcidRain2013> zqrtjeddah: we dont like your kind round these parts
<zqrtjeddah> ok
<cfhowlett> zqrtjeddah, yep.  go into the bios settings and prioritize USB b oot
<AcidRain2013> lol
<zqrtjeddah> thanks cfhowlett
<flintser> cfhowlett: there is no way to recall accounts from the AD? i'd neeed to create dozens of accounts on several ubuntu machines
<thufir_> dr_willis: thx again.
<zqrtjeddah> mr cfhowlett
<qq30> Question: is it likely that I'll be able to install Ubuntu's new phone OS on my WebOS pixi plus device?
<chaz68> zqrtjeddah:  You may want to create a Win8 startup USB key.  There is a MS tool for that.  Not really a ubuntu question though.
<zqrtjeddah> what i put in my usb disk ? just ubuntu 12.10   64bit?
<cfhowlett> flintser, over my head ... sorry.  As far as creating multiple accounts I'm pretty sure there's a script to do just that...perhaps a good question for the #ubuntu-server   channel???
<zqrtjeddah> just lsat Q pls
<cfhowlett> !usb|zqrtjeddah,
<ubottu> zqrtjeddah,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zqrtjeddah> yah usb disk
<zqrtjeddah> thanxs
<zandy> thanks
<qq30> is there an ubuntu phone channel yet?
<cfhowlett> !phone|qq30,
<ubottu> qq30,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<flintser> cfhowlett: yap, research continues... so far i've only found proper guides for 5.04 :)
<cfhowlett> flintser, sounds like an interesting project ... I think the LTSP might have a wiki ...
<cfhowlett> !ltsp|flinster
<ubottu> flinster: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Zach_> hey, can anyone here help me with an installation problem please?
<cfhowlett> Zach_, details please ....
<g00053> if i want to dual boot do I need to have a seperate /boot partition ?
<cfhowlett> g00053, no you don't have to
<flintser> cfhowlett: finally found a great looking guide, i was just looking with wrong keywords.. it is fot 11.10 but i think most/all of it will apply in 12.04 too. we had edubuntu environment in our high school, they were using ltsp :)
<g00053> okay , and how do I go about setting up my  partitions so that windows doesn't make me reformat my entire hd ?
<cfhowlett> flintser, sounds like you're on the path.  best of luck.
<chaz68> Hmmm... Maybe this is the answer to my .xsession-errrors and lightdm.log issue...
<chaz68> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107354&highlight=xsessions-errors&page=2
<aeon-ltd> g00053: step one, install windows first
<dawkirst> hi, say I generate logs in my terminal with `heroku logs --tail`, is there some way I can stream that somewhere so I can show it to someone? (new to Ubuntu, so I might be using all the wrong terms)
<cfhowlett> g00053, you installed windows first
<g00053> no no ...ubuntu is already installed
<aeon-ltd> g00053: boy are in for some work then
<cfhowlett> g00053, errrrrrrrr ... this might sting a bit
<aeon-ltd> *are you
<dr_willis> dawkirst:  use screen and let them ssh in and watch it
<chaz68> g00053:  Methinks you should install Windows first then Ubuntu...
<dawkirst> dr_willis, no easier way?
<dr_willis> dawkirst:  or ssh to their box and pipe it to them
<dr_willis> dawkirst:  it all depends on the details
<silverone> Hello ! can you guys change your sensitivity in the mouse/touchpad menu?
<dawkirst> hm
<silverone> for the touchpad*
<cfhowlett> g00053, for sake of sanity, I concur.  Install windows then ubuntu
<chaz68> g00053:  Grub2 play much easier with the Windows after it is installed...
<dawkirst> dr_willis, ok, thanks, let me explore all my avenues first
<cfhowlett> silverone, settings > mouse
<g00053> dag
<g00053> i've been on this install for a while
<aeon-ltd> g00053: ok, make space. install windows as if it were your first os. then reinstall grub so you can boot into ubuntu again. when installing windows make sure you choose the right partition and don't overwrite ubuntu
<flintser> g00053: cfhowlett: is it possible to use gparted and create unallocated partition, then install win on it, then grub rescue?
<silverone> cfhowlett: i've tried that but nothing happens
<g00053> the grub thing isn't the issue
<g00053> i can deal with that
<cfhowlett> flintser, ah, if only t'were so easy, me lad.  possible.  REMOTELY possible.
<g00053> windows want to wipe the entire hd if you don't have a "system partition"
<g00053> which i though was referinng to a /boot partition
<Zach_> cfhowlett, do i need to talk to you here and not private chat?
<cfhowlett> g00053, windows will allow you to partition less than 100% oof the hard drive
<g00053> yeah
<cfhowlett> Zach_, put it in this channel please
<flintser> i remember once doing that and ended up with backing up the linux partition afterwards, then doing clean windows install, then creating partition and dropping the backup there...
<g00053> but it wants to have a seperate 100 meg "system partition" as well and it doesn't create it unless the hd is wipes
<cfhowlett> g00053, even so, assume your ubuntu partition will be toasted.  Just start over.  Save your data to a USB and installl windows..Workarounds rarely are worth the effort
<cfhowlett> g00053, the system partition is a windows thing.  live with it
<g00053> i was afriad of that
<chaz68> g00053 - Unless you can bag the multi-boot idea and consider a VM...
<Zach_> 	I have been trying to install ubuntu or kubuntu on my new samsung windows 8 ultrabook, been having some major problems,  	the newest problem is, i get to the grub screen on my live usb and click "Go to Kubuntu" and 5 seconds later i get "Kernal Panic" I have a picture of the kernal panic screen if you need it,  I have been trying to install 12.10 and have tried both Ubuntu and Kubuntu and...
<Zach_> ...have followed nearly every tutorial out there
<cfhowlett> g00053, hey cup of coffee in between episodes of your favorite tv show and .... done
<g00053> yeah haha
 * g00053 fires up his gas powered external for back up 
<cfhowlett> Zach_, samsung?  yep.  You got bit.  Download ubuntu 12.4.2 for the fix
<Zach_> lol its actually badass
<chaz68> cfhowlett:  Zach_:  Is this the EFI / UEFI problem?
<cfhowlett> chaz68, my suspicion is yes.  12.04.2 has the fix though
<Zach_> that is possible, i currently have safe boot off
<Zach_> and most advanced settings in BIOS
<iceroot> Zach_: wait!
<chaz68> cfhowlett:  haven't run across this yet but have heard about it.  Going to roll out a new mobo with UEFI tomorrow....
<cfhowlett> Zach_, seriously.  read up on this.  samsungs have been BRICKED due a some kind of internal glitch.  Has happened on ubuntu AND windows.  Stop mucking about, get 12.4.2
<AcidRain2013> Zach_: i actually heard that microsoft is trying to make it as hard as possible for you to live a happy and free life. dr_willis and i talked about it the other night
<Zach_> I will cf
<AcidRain2013> cfhowlett: "bricked" is a powerful term
<AcidRain2013> and i dont believe that you can brick a computer...
<Zach_> he is right
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2013, http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/not-good-samsung-uefi-laptops-can-brick-when-booting-ubuntu-20130130/
<iceroot> Zach_: read this before http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Booting-Linux-using-UEFI-can-brick-Samsung-laptops-1793958.html
<chaz68> AcidRain2013:  Unless you send it to Gigabyte RMA... Then they will send you a bricked mobo back and tell you they fixed it.... :-)
<flintser> ot: steam for linux <3 i think i'll be soon able to drop windowdows for good
<Zach_> i have read the same thing, i have a Series 5 UltraTouch and have not seen anything about it, the problems are usually with a Series 7 or 9
<AcidRain2013> cfhowlett: so your telling me that linux actually makes changes to the mobo?
<AcidRain2013> :/
<dr_willis> only about 10% of my steam games  have linux ports
<iceroot> AcidRain2013: to the firmware
<flintser> dr_willis: thats why i said soon
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2013, as stated the issue has arisen with linux AND WINDOWS ...
<dr_willis> The bricking can happen in windows in some cases ive seen...
<iceroot> AcidRain2013: and its not a linux-problem, you can kill the firmware with windows too
<flintser> tf and trine works :) that is almost enough...
<AcidRain2013> iceroot: why use linux or windows to update firmware to a mobo when you can go to the manufacurer and download from the website their new updates?
<AcidRain2013> im just not sure im understanding this properly
<iceroot> AcidRain2013: read the article
<AcidRain2013> im reading the one that cfhowlett posted?
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2013, and most mobo manufacturers have NOT posted a kernel fix on this one yet.
<iceroot> AcidRain2013: its not "updating the firmware" its "using values from uefi which is stored in the system and the values are bigger then the allowed size for the variables"
<AcidRain2013> iceroot: so it causes something like a bad ass buffer overflow?
<AAA> iceroot: I missed the first of this conversation. are you guys talking about coreboot?
<cfhowlett> AAA, samsung efi brick
<iceroot> AcidRain2013: something like that, yes
<iceroot> AcidRain2013: and the bug is the firmware itself not ubuntu and not windows
<AcidRain2013> ok, brb, reading now
<AcidRain2013> oh that was a short read >_>
<Zach_> will Kubuntu 12.04  work too?
<AcidRain2013> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> Zach_, 12.4.2
<Zach_> ok
<AcidRain2013> uefi sounds pointless if u ask me
<cfhowlett> Zach_, as I understand all OFFICIAL ubuntu flavors have the fix as of 12.4.2
<Zach_> thank you
<iceroot> cfhowlett: the bug is in the firmware so ubuntu can not fix the real bug
<AcidRain2013> thats like trying to create something better than the cell phone. NOT the software or its protocol technologies, but a completely different device in all
<cfhowlett> iceroot, exactly.  "fix" is incorrect.  workaround is better
<iceroot> cfhowlett: 12.04.2 is just not using the kernel-modul which is using the bug in the firmware
<Zach_> and it would be the amd64 version right?
<cfhowlett> Zach_, for your lappy?  yes.
<AcidRain2013> ewwww. luckily i never even attempted to use efi. cause i remember my computer asking me at one point. and i was like wtf this stupid ass new stuff. *clicks on bios option*
<rohitkav> I am getting this error frequently "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. And it asks me to repair". but I am not able to do so
<rohitkav> Kindly help
<iceroot> !language | AcidRain2013
<ubottu> AcidRain2013: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AcidRain2013> rohitkav: have you tried to clean them?
<AcidRain2013> sudo apt-get clean
<rohitkav> no AcidRain2013
<AAA> rohitkav: can you open a terminal and type apt-get update ?
<iceroot> AcidRain2013: clean is not acting on the catalog, clean is just removing the cached *.deb-files
<cfhowlett> apt-get update   ????
<AcidRain2013> iceroot: possibly bad cache files?
<rohitkav> I did it
<AcidRain2013> rohitkav: now sudo apt-get update
<akiva-mobile> Alright so I have an ubuntu on ssd, and an ubuntu on a external harddrive disk. The ssd can get to grub menu, but no farther.
<rohitkav> I did that, but no solution
<rohitkav> AcidRain2013,
<AAA> rohitkav: any errors/warning? if no, do apt-get -f install
<cfhowlett> rohitkav, is this a new installation?  and how did you install it?
<rohitkav> ok will try AAA
<iceroot> rohitkav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11080009&postcount=6
<Zach_> I am looking at my partitions and meant to ask, I have 8 partitions that come with my ultrabook, is there any way to delete some without messing up my computer?
<rohitkav> I get this error " dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching pidgin-facebookchat:i386"
<iceroot> Zach_: one of the partitions should be uefi related
<cfhowlett> !paste|Zach_, 8 linux partitions??? what?  paste it up!
<ubottu> Zach_, 8 linux partitions??? what?  paste it up!: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flintser> Zach_: if you dont know what they are, don't touch them :) i've learned that through the hard way
<Zach_> no, windows partitions
<rohitkav> " You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<rohitkav> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rohitkav>  pidgin-data : Breaks: pidgin-facebookchat (< 1.69-2) but 1.69 is installed
<rohitkav> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<rohitkav> "
<AcidRain2013> flintser: lol. same here
<FloodBot1> rohitkav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AcidRain2013> rohitkav: yes. run sudo apt-get -f install
<iceroot> rohitkav: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138734/software-center-items-cannot-be-installed-or-removed-until-package-catalog-is
<rohitkav> I did that but not change AcidRain2013
<Zach_> http://imagebin.org/247250
<cfhowlett> rohitkav, now do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<iceroot> Zach_: as i said, one is uefi related, the others are your data, system recovery and so on
<flintser> Zach_: all needed :) except that 16gb might not, but i think its the recovery partition so...
<rohitkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680261/
<rohitkav> I get this error cfhowlett
<flintser> but wjhy is there 22gb of unallocated? Zach_
<AAA> rohitkav: do this dpkg -l|grep pidgin <-- put in pastebin
<mehdi> hey guys im having problem with my sound
<AAA> rohitkav: it sounds like you are using too many repos
<mehdi> when i turn the volume up my sound stutter
<cfhowlett> rohitkav, so it downloaded the package but can't configure yet ...
<Zach_> for ubuntu when I install it, I am about to ad about 50gb more
<rohitkav> yes cfhowlett
<flintser> mehdi: you sure you dont put volume over 100?
<AAA> rohitkav: your conflicting packages are because you are using .deb's from different repos/versions
<rohitkav> I am not able to even remove pidgin
<Zach_> here, much better view of my partitions: http://imagebin.org/247251
<AAA> 02-19-00:56 < AAA> rohitkav: do this dpkg -l|grep pidgin <-- put in pastebin
<rohitkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680264/
<rohitkav> AAA check http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680264/
<AcidRain2013> rohitkav: ive had issues with the facebook pidgin plugin as well
<AAA> rohitkav: can you also do this? ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ && cat /etc/apt/sources.list and put in pastebin?
<flintser> opened up allpackages from packages.ubuntu.com... ffuuu
<AAA> rohitkav: is this a fresh install or an upgrade of some kind?
<chaz68> !logrotate
<rohitkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680269/
<AcidRain2013> AAA: i believe the output was what it was. his pidgin-data if configured will break pidgin-facebookchat
<flintser> rohitkav: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/pidgin-facebookchat
<Zach_> in LiLi Live USB do I choose the parameters for 12.4.1 LTS since there is no 12.4.2 option?
<flintser> Zach_: it really doesnt matter if you have the right iso-downloaded i think
<flintser> i've done mint with ubuntu "parameters" and it has always worked
<Zach_> the iso i have now is "kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64"
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Zach_, and you know you have the right ISO because checksumed.  right?  RIGHT?
<ubottu> Zach_, and you know you have the right ISO because checksumed.  right?  RIGHT?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rohitkav> what to do with that flintser
<rohitkav> could you help
<AcidRain2013> rohitkav: pretty much, remove all packages that you have installed related to pidgin-facebook
<AcidRain2013> and install the packages from the repo located on the link that flintser gave u
<flintser> rohitkav: apt-get purge pidgin
<rohitkav> ok flintser
<rohitkav> will try . Thanks AcidRain2013
<AAA> rohitkav: before you remove anything, can you show us apt-cache policy apt-cache policy
<AcidRain2013> yeah, purge
<rohitkav> it says :N: Unable to locate package apt-cache
<rohitkav> N: Unable to locate package policy
<AAA> rohitkav: er. mis paste there. apt-cache policy pidgin-facebookchat
<g00053> hey so I have a seperate partition for my media ...whats the proper way to mount it ? right now it shows up as a drive and I just simlink the folders to ~/
<flintser> g00053: isn't the symlink sufficient?
<rohitkav> AAA, flintser  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680283/
<g00053> well it works . i'm just not sure if i'
<g00053> m doing it the correct way
<rohitkav> AAA, flintser  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680285/
<flintser> g00053: if it does what you want i don't see a reason to do anything else
<g00053> i'm going to have to re-do my partitions shortly so my point is if there is a cleaner way to do it . i might as well
<AcidRain2013> g00053: gparted?
<g00053> AcidRain2013, not what I was asking ut thanks
<mehdi> anybody encounter sound problem here with 12.04
<mehdi> ?
<AAA> rohitkav: FYI, ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !anybody|mehdi,
<ubottu> mehdi,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vampire> how do i detect my linux version in terminal
<flintser> rohitkav: aaa:apt-get remove pidgin-data && apt-get purge pidgin ?
<AAA> vampire: uname -a
<flintser> vampire: uname -a
<vampire> ok
<Zach_> alright guys, about to start the install, wish me luck and hope i dont brick my laptop haha
<AAA> Zach_: but breaking it is the only way to _really_ learn it ;)
<calmpitbull> Samo da se zna da mrzim sve sisteme....to jest racunalne i politicke
<mehdi> how can i fix my sound interrupting problem when i turn the volume up?
<AAA> rohitkav: do you actually use pidgin?
<vampire> how do i detect all installed versions
<Zach_> exactly :) and even if i do brick it, it has a warranty ;)
<AAA> vampire: ls -lt /boot/vmlinuz*
<chaz68> Hmm... found this on my massive "lightdm.log" file problem...
<vampire> because i need to make one default cause the newer one doesn't work
<chaz68> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12393811&highlight=du+-ch+++%7C+grep+-i+lightdm#post12393811
<rohitkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680292/
<AAA> vampire: review /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<vbgunz> initramfs stops me at every boot because it can't find my encrypted / partition. I have to cryptsetup luksOpen it and exit initramfs. How can I skip initramfs and just get prompted for the password?
<AAA> vampire: er /boot/grub/grub.cfg rather. sorry
<chaz68> Trying:   sudo watch -d "du -ch * | grep -i lightdm"
<g00053> welp here goes nothing. time to install windows ...
 * g00053 steps into the void
<flintser> AAA: it specifically says that DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. ;D
<rohitkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680295/
<rohitkav> no I don't use
<vampire> is says er command not found
<rohitkav> I got issue configuring it for facebook
<AAA> rohitkav: are you using pidgin? it looks like apt-get purge PIDGIN-* (caps on purpose) by be the only way
<r0nald> Ubuntu is hilarious. I am doing CPU-intensive work on my Thinkpad X220 laptop, which is quite slow in general, but becomes many times faster when I remove the AC power and the laptop runs on battery. Any ideas how to fix that?
<rohitkav> no I am not using pidgin AAA
<chaz68> Maybe the new kernel image I installed tonight helped.  lightdm.log staying tame...
<vbgunz> r0nald: even though it speeds up, soon enough it's back to slower speeds right?
<dr_willis> r0nald:  ive seen similer things happen in windows. The power saveings demon/stuff is confised.
<AAA> rohitkav: then apt-get purge pidgin-* and carefully check before you type y
<flintser> rohitkav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12323289 that might help
<r0nald> vbgunz, I will check that now. But any ideas how to fix this?
<rohitkav> I even have this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680305/
<r0nald> vgunz: yes, that is the case.
<vbgunz> I believe it's power management and that it might be ondemand. You'll usually see that behavior. If I'm right, you can try forcing power management to something less intensive
<AAA> rohitkav: after the purge did you apt-get update?
<rohitkav> Not yet AAA
<Kartagis> rohitkav: not checking carefully before -y cost me a OS re-install once
<rohitkav> Yes, but flash error was even before Kartagis
<rohitkav> shall I do update AAA
<rohitkav> shall I do update AAA
<AAA> rohitkav: yes, for sure
<AAA> rohitkav: then apt-get -f install && dpkg --configure -a
<rohitkav> ok
<rohitkav> will do AAA
<rohitkav> It says "dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<rohitkav> "
<rohitkav> AAA,
<vampire> afrter a ubuntu update i restart and i hear the login sound but the screen is just grey the only way to get around it is to launch the old linux image in advanced startup in grub
<oldude67> rohitkav, try using sudo first
<AAA> rohitkav: use sudo (sorry I assumed that)
<vampire> any ideas
<vbgunz> I hope I fixed my issue, am going to try
<rohitkav> it says authentication failure when I give my password,, brr AAA
<rohitkav> don't get what's happening AAA
<AAA> vampire: did you run grub-update?
<vampire> no
<AAA> rohitkav: heh, sounds like this you root problem
<rohitkav> hmm
<AAA> rohitkav: sudo apt-get update <- can you run that command?
<rohitkav> ue
<rohitkav> yes I did AAA
<rohitkav> that wasn't issue
<AAA> rohitkav: so do this sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rohitkav> sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rohitkav> ok
<rohitkav> I did that
<rohitkav> Reading package lists... Done
<rohitkav> Building dependency tree
<rohitkav> Reading state information... Done
<rohitkav> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 114 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> rohitkav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rohitkav> I always end up doing
<AAA> rohitkav: ok. apt-get update and you should be good to go
<rohitkav> thanks AAA
<AAA> rohitkav: for good measusre, you most likely want to run apt-get upgrade at this point
<r0nald> I tried to set maximum performance with the jupiter tool, but that did not help. The best way to boost performance is to switch the AC power on and off.
<r0nald> :D
<robotnut> anyone innstall ubuntu on a phone?
<dr_willis> robotnut:  not really doable at this time.. its not been released
<robotnut> tablet?
<AAA> robotnut: why note? they released the sdk
<u99874> 8-)
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<AAA> robotnut: am I missing something? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<mutanic> Hi everyone, newbies here...can I learn from you all about Linux usage?
<AAA> mutanic: do you have a specific question?
<robotnut> aaa, well they havent released a phone with yet
<robotnut> website states you can install it - but it only works with android and when you plug in as a desktop
<robotnut> so its more of a hack
<robotnut> im curious about phone, tablet use of ubutu as it stands now - if anyone is actively using it etc etc
<AAA> robotnut: all good things start as 'just a hack' ;-)
<robotnut> aaa, agreed
<robotnut> however - looking for something stable enough to make a switch
<mutanic> I just execute apt-get upgrade, later on I'm getting something saying that I'm missing ruby1.9.1 gem, gem executable won't run
<robotnut> im on ios right now and i cant take it anymore
<AAA> still 8:22:24 left to see what the tick,tock riddle _really_ means
<robotnut> im about to throw my iphone, ipad and apple tv out the window
<dr_willis> some ubuntu tablet anoucement in like... 8 hrs from now.
<mutanic> how to fix ths? I already do the research but still unable to fix it
<mutanic> anyone?
<vishnuku> hi
<robotnut> dr_willis, yeah been watching that
<robotnut> i hope they officially launch a tablet with ubuntu or something
<robotnut> preferably one from a large vendor
<Rabblerouser> Upgrading to 13.04 alpha since I'm about to wipe this partition anyways. How long of a wait am I in for?
<dr_willis> like i need another tablet. ;) i got like 4 now.
<vishnuku> #java
<robotnut> well as soon as i see something worth while - im trading in all my ios devices for something better
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  it will be like 1.x+gb of data..
<robotnut> android has my attention - i.e. nexus
<robotnut> however - im paranoid with google
<robotnut> so would rather have something independent
<dr_willis> but you trust apple? :P
<robotnut> nope
<robotnut> been wanting to move away from it
<dr_willis> you must have at one time.. to buy 3 of their devivces.
<robotnut> but i got all the ios devices i have as gifts so i figured id use them until they die
<robotnut> here i am 5 years later
<robotnut> lol
<dr_willis> I cant really imagine what i would do with a Ubuntu tablet. that i dont allready do on my android tablets.
<robotnut> same thing
<robotnut> just not a part of google
<robotnut> thats all
<dr_willis> i dont see why the vendor name matters that much
<dr_willis> its still googles Os
<robotnut> hrmmmm
<robotnut> not really
<robotnut> android is google
<robotnut> ubuntu is not
<FloodBot1> robotnut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robotnut> unless im mistaken here
<dr_willis> on the phone - i thought both ran side by side. but ive not seen any real info on that.
<Michiellllaptop> ola, I have a problem updating... anyone who I may bother? --- I get this error: http://i.imgur.com/qrBDKsH.png  : I did both, yet it keeps telling me the same
<vnc786> on my MB i m having vga and hdmi port and using ubuntu and xp so question is can i share my screen with other monitor with HDMI and my console will be thru vga
<vnc786> hello everyone..
<dr_willis> Michiellllaptop:  what does df show for your /boot/ partition?
<Michiellllaptop> df?
<dr_willis> the command is df   yes.,.
<Michiellllaptop> /dev/sda7         103129   74363     23442  77% /boot
<dr_willis> now try df -h   to see it in human terms. ;)
<Michiellllaptop> /dev/sda7       101M   73M   23M  77% /boot
<dr_willis> Your /boot/ is 101mb? thats way way tiny
<Michiellllaptop> ok, it's been like that for ages
<Michiellllaptop> can I make it bigger?
<dr_willis> cd /boot/
<dr_willis> then see how many kernels you got installed.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<dr_willis> you should uninstall all but the 2 newest normally. always keep at least one old working kernel
<Michiellllaptop> http://i.imgur.com/xYUEEdX.png
<dr_willis> You do know you can do TEXT pastes... and not needing to do screenshots all the time
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<dr_willis> looks like you got 3 kernels installed.. Unionstall the oldest one
<flintser> does nvidia-current just install the same driver as i can get from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-310.32-driver.html
<Michiellllaptop> i need synaptic to do that? i can't just do it manually?
<dr_willis> that guide i posted mentions like 5+ ways to do it
<dr_willis> flintser:  should the same if the versions are the same. but i think the .deb does some other things.. and is suitable to be auto-updated and so forth. so its best to use the .deb/repos version
<oldude67> i also look at it this way, if it has a .deb/ repo version then its usually quite stable.
<vnc786> on my MB i m having vga and hdmi port and using ubuntu so question is can i share my screen with other monitor with HDMI and my console will be thru vga
<Michiellllaptop> dr_willis, thanks! :)
<Rabblerouser> The download for Raring Ringtail was quick enough, but the install. :o
<darkmutt> got a question, any idea why I can't lock some apps to the unity toolbar?
<dr_willis> what apps?
<SushiDude> My /boot partition is full, I can't seem to update to the latest version of the kernel. How should I free up space on /boot?
<robotnut> thoughts on zentyal anyone?
<dr_willis> Uninstall old kernels SushiDude  that you dont need
<cfhowlett> SushiDude, delete old kernels
<dr_willis> robotnut:  a lot of people use it
<dr_willis>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<sakkemo> any spreadsheet program recommendations besides gnumeric and libre/openoffice? I'd like something light and without huge dependencies
<dr_willis> !info sc
<ubottu> sc (source: sc): Text-based spreadsheet with VI-like keybindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.16-3 (quantal), package size 212 kB, installed size 452 kB
<robotnut> dr_willis, do you?
<itry> Good Morning from Germany!
<robotnut> im installing it now to see if i switch from webmin
<itry> Is an htc tablet with ubuntu is coming today? http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5243223
<dr_willis> robotnut:  i have no need for it on a home network
<robotnut> just hope it supports samba4 like it says it does
<dr_willis> ssh is the way to admin a server.
<cfhowlett> itry, not announced yet and we don't know.  patience
<dr_willis> i dont really need a gui to admin samba
<Myrtti> sakkemo: google drive :-P
<darkmutt> dr willis i wanted to lock sublime text2 and google appengine launcher
<sakkemo> dr_willis: thanks, I'll look into it; Myrtti: nah, not convinced of the web interfaces of the moment :)
<dr_willis> darkmutt:  if they dont have a proper .desktop files for the apps - that may be an iussue
<SushiDude> But why does apt-get autoremove not get rid of all of these unneeded kernels?
<dr_willis> SushiDude:  what if you DO need them?
<cfhowlett> SushiDude, to protect the unway and the tired ...
<cfhowlett> unwary
<Rabblerouser> Where does Grub point to for Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> keep at least 2-3 old kernels.. just in case
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  what?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<_Dude_> so that problem i was having yesterday - i just let the package manager uninstall the xorg quantal packages included with 12.04.2 and downgrade to the ones that come with 12.04.1 when installing the ia32-libs and (knock on wood) everything seems stable
<_Dude_> steam is installing
<darkmutt> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Rabblerouser> I set up GRUB was installed to the Ubuntu partition, then made a grub.bin with a terminal command, and set my boot.ini to point to the grub.bin so I didn't remove my original bootloader (don't knock the method D:). Was wondering if Grub pointed to places like the boot.ini does
<dr_willis> look at  the /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see how it looks for things/files and so forth
<Rabblerouser> Ah, thanks
<leotr> hello! I found in ubuntu-server-12.04.2.iso image in directory preseed following files: cli.seed, ubuntu-server-minimal.seed, ubuntu-server-minimavm.seed and ubuntu-server.seed. In isolinux/txt.cfg menu there is Install Ubuntu Server option that refers to ubuntu-server.seed. Does anything refer to cli.seed or ubuntu-server-minimal.seed?
<dr_willis> I tend to have windows on one HD and ubuntu on a 2nd..
<dr_willis> no need to do fancy things.
<SushiDude> Now /boot has space but how do I make sure that the latest version of the kernel is install properly?
<cfhowlett> leotr, perhaps a question for #ubuntu-server   ???
<SushiDude> installed*
<leotr> cfhowlett: wow, thanks
<dr_willis> if you did a apt-get update. apt-get upgrade. it should pull in the latest. or a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade SushiDude
<dr_willis> SushiDude:  this is why you keep 2-3 old kernels.. if the latest fails.. you boot to an earlier one
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I turned on the suspension, but when I resume not everything is as before
<Rabblerouser> What's the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> for example, the chromium browser is no longer opened
<cristian_c> If I launch it from terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<cristian_c> that would be the output of the monitor, but I have no other information
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> cristian_c:  if you reboot it all works, untill try to suspend/restore again?
<cfhowlett> Rabblerouser, dist-upgrade pulls in packages that have been added to the current release.  upgrade merely upgrades the installed packages.
<darkmutt> so how would I lock something to unity sidebar if it doesn't have a proper .desktop file?
<cristian_c> dr_willis, after suspension and resume, I think pc is not rebooted, because the logout is not executed (a black screen with strigns appears)
<cristian_c> *strings
<dr_willis> suspend dosent work well with all hardware. I never use the feature.
<dr_willis> hibernate - may or may not work better.
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I'll try to reboot after suspension/resume
<SushiDude> Well, everything seems to be working. Thank you!
<dr_willis> been like 4 people in here in the last 4 hrs with  /boot/ being full... ;)
<SushiDude> dr_willis, Well there is an issue then, it should not be keeping that many old kernels.
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<santosh> help me
<bady_> what?
<khildin> http://www.ubuntu.com Tick, tock, tablet time! 7 hours to go.... :)
<santosh> my irssi is malfunctioning, can you mention me?
<YOUConsulting> Hello, I had a second monitor connected yesterday and I have it disconected today. Today my max resolution changed to a lower setting. I tried to change it back but the max resolution is lowerd :(
<AAA> santosh: what is up?
<dr_willis> people who make theyr own /boot/ partition should know what they are doing...
<dr_willis> YOUConsulting:  what video chipset?
<santosh> When someone mentions me, '4' appears before their name.
<auronandace> santosh: screenshot
<YOUConsulting> dr_willis,  no clue but I have an Elitebook 8740w running ubuntu 10.10 installed via wubi
<dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<auronandace> YOUConsulting: 10.10 is no longer supported
<dr_willis> I suggest upgradeing to a newer release..  and run away from wubi.. ;)
<YOUConsulting> dr_willis, auronandace   so I still use it and it worked fine yesterday until the seconday monitor disconnected
<YOUConsulting> hate unity
<dr_willis>  so?
<auronandace> YOUConsulting: you don't have to use unity if you use 12.04+
<dr_willis> theres other desktops...
<jwtiyar> i have 12.04.1 lTS , its too laggy some times cpu goes to %99 , i cant do anyhting
<_Dude_> yes, like kubuntu or xubuntu, or just apt-get install your favorite desktop environment
<dr_willis> you could check your xorg.conf and rename it if it exists. and restart. that might straighten it out.  use lspci to see what chipset you got. since thats a core bit of info to know.
<jwtiyar> i have activsted 2gb swap area
<auronandace> the amount of people who avoid upgrading due to the _default_ desktop boggles my mind
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  run htop in a term. see whats sucking down the cpu.
<YOUConsulting> let's drop the version I use, can we get to the helping part
<dr_willis> and here my wife can sit down at a Unity desktop and have it figured out in just a few min.
<auronandace> YOUConsulting: no, look up the word unsupported
<dr_willis> i allready gave you some help....
<dr_willis> move/rename/backup xorg.conf and see if it helps.. determine your chipset.
<AAA> dr_willis: if it's a default unity then all her searches are also going to canoncical
<invariant> Does anyone run msmtp here?
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, its program?
<dr_willis> AAA:  she loves the amazon search feature.
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  htop is a program.. yes.
<AAA> dr_willis: awesome! as long as the user knows
<AAA> dr_willis: most users probably don't know that
<santosh> auronandace: http://i.imgur.com/Qu8vBJ2.png
<dr_willis> most users dont know much of anything.. this channel has shown that. ;)
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, i dont know whick one killing my cpu
<auronandace> santosh: hmm, most odd
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, i dont know whick one killing my cpu
<cfhowlett> AAA, look at %cup and %Mem
<cfhowlett> %cpu
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  htop sorts the apps by order of what is using the most cpu.. watch it run. and when you see the load spike.. look at it and see whats using it
<dr_willis> it can sort by other values also. ;)
<auronandace> santosh: is that the way its set to highlight you?
<vincent_> dr_willis,  xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old and rebooting worked. I Thank you
<santosh> auronandace: wait, I
<minimec> santosh: That's an irssi screenshot, right? Go to your .irssi directory and check the 'config' file. Search for the number '4'. I guess you only have to delete or change something in that config.
<santosh> I'm restarting irssi
<invariant>  I have some code which connects to port 25 directly. Can I use msmtp to provide that?
<santosh> now mention me again..
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, its nit stable some time compiz or some time unity panel , they are about %37 or %45
<under_hood> \leave
<cfhowlett> santosh
<AAA> dr_willis: I was eluding to the 'ubuntu is spyware' accusations that have been made
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  whats your system specs?
<santosh> cfhowlett: thanks
<dr_willis> AAA:   just more FUD.
<jwtiyar> dr_willis,  2gb of ram  ,64bit , 320 HDD
<dr_willis> im suprised there hasent been bigger deal over the samsung efi  breakage issues.
<santosh> I edited config file manually, which is discouraged. Its working fine now. :)
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  just idling here. and i dont have compiz or X or unity go over 5% of cpu ussage
<vnc786> i kept some files in /tmp dir after reboot it got deleted ? how deletes that
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, everyone seems to have accepted the story "linux/ubuntu breaks computers!"
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  using a fairly low end nvidia card
<vnc786> who deletes that ..?
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, i have intel core i3
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, its new i have installed ubuntu in fresh install
<AAA> vmeson: /tmp files are temporary and cleared on reboot
<dr_willis> vnc786:  where does mount show your /tmp/ mounted to?
<cfhowlett> vnc786, /tmp probably gets swept as part of boot process.  bad idea to store files in any /temp or /tmp directory
<vnc786> tmp is mounted on my partition ? is that u want ?
<AAA> vnc786: files in /tmp/ do not exist between reboots
<vnc786> i was aware that tmp gets clean but i have manually moved my data to tmp then to..
<AAA> vnc786: to /somefile.ext ?
<AAA> vnc786: can you paste the mv command you used?
<ubuntuw1204> what is tick tock tablet time on ubuntu page
<ubuntuw1204> hi
<ubuntuw1204> Hola!
<cfhowlett> !mod
<dr_willis> we dont know. ;)
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, greetings
<ubuntuw1204> what is tick tock tablet time on ubuntu page?
<dr_willis> we dont know. ;) .....
<geektech713_> new HTC Tablet with Ubuntu i guess
<vnc786> the file was not much imp it was around 3 gb movie i thought i would keep for time being n will mv to some other place but my bad day ...
<ubuntuw1204> how differnt is ubuntu from debian?
<{456c76616e6f}> Hey everyone, I was wondering if it's possible to load the ubuntu desktop installation without the graphical environement.
<ubuntuw1204> babilen: Hi!, Hola!
<darkmutt> i'm pretty sure there was an option for that
<vnc786> is there possibility 2 recover from /tmp
<woofer> allo, how would i add lines to the end of a text file using the command line?  for example, i would like to add stuff to the end of the hosts file
<dr_willis> woofer:  echo and  the > redirection feature of bash
<darkmutt> woofer you can do that or edit it with vi for example
<AAA> vnc786: if you copied a file to /tmp/some.file then rebooted. there is no reasonable way to get it back (anything can be retrieved for a price...)
<dr_willis>  dont get > and >> backwards. :) one overwrites.. one appends.
<khildin> woofer: start VI or nano from commandline... :P
<dr_willis> echo line1 > foo.txt
<dr_willis> echo line2 > foo.txt
<dr_willis> cat foo.txt
<dr_willis> then try with >>
<dr_willis>  >> appends.  > overwrtes
<woofer> dr_willis,  could you give me an example of adding say:   192.168.1.2 moo   to /etc/hosts
<woofer> i'm not very good with vim yet....
<dr_willis> echo line3 >> file.txt
<woofer> your right, that would be a good idea.
<dr_willis> why are you even messing with hosts? BACK IT UP first.
<AAA> you'll need quotes
<woofer> i can use vim, but very basically.
<parente>  ciao a tutti
<darkmutt> how would i lock an application without .desktop files to the unity sidebar?
<vnc786> AAA: ok thanks
<woofer> dr_willis,  cause i want to be able to type ping moo instead of typing ping 192.168.1.2
<dr_willis> echo 'stuff with spaces' >> filename.txt
<dr_willis> woofer:   alias pmoo=ping 192.168.1.2  ;)
<dr_willis> darkmutt:  you could make a .desktop file for them
<cfhowlett> What IS this?  Downloaded 12.4.2.  ISO passed md5sum.  Made a USB.  Ran USB md5sum check and ... see for yourself:  http://imagebin.org/247256
<darkmutt> how?
<dr_willis> when you boot the USB theres a verify option i recall
<dr_willis> darkmutt:  find a .desktop file. copy it.. edit it as needed
<dr_willis> darkmutt:  locate gedit.desktop
<darkmutt> ok thanks
<woofer> cfhowlett,  what program did all that?
<cfhowlett> woofer, wait 1 ...
<AAA> cfhowlett: "+0 records out" what was your command line? it looks like you may be missing quotes too
<cousteau> some program keeps deleting a gtk bookmark
<AAA> cfhowlett: maybe you need to `reset`` your terminal
<cousteau> it's an smb:// address, and the bookmark has spaces in the name.  There has to be a program or something that "sanitizes" my ~/.gtk-bookmarks by deleting that entry periodically
<cfhowlett> woofer AAA used the "Check the CD" option ... but I made a USB. Hmm.  Would that effect this?
<cousteau> nautilus, pcmanfm and thunar all understand that bookmark, so I don't know what program can be
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dr_willis> it checks the md5 sums of packages on the disk i belive not the whole disk
<woofer> cfhowlett,  i do'nt know what AAA is.... sorry dude.
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, right, the check CD option specifies to get the size first and pipe that ... which I did
<woofer> <dr_willis>  >> appends.  > overwrtes   thanks. taht would be bad if you didn't tell me that. heh
<dr_willis> bash basics,  ;)
<AAA> cfhowlett: when you do mdfsum /path/to/your/ubuntu.iso do you get an md5sum as the output?
<AAA> cfhowlett: and I really mead md5sum
<ubuntuw1204> AAA yes md5sum your .iso
<cfhowlett> AAA iso checked clean.  Was attempting to verify a newly created boot USB using the recommended process.  Disregard last line of output but this was the method http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680671/
<woofer> dr_willis,  i get this:
<woofer> mika@e:~$ sudo echo 192.168.1.2 woof >> /etc/hosts
<woofer> bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<llutz> woofer: echo 192.168.1.2 woof |sudo tee -a  /etc/hosts
<woofer> ? why do i have to do this tee stuff? cause echo can't use sudo?
<llutz> woofer: redirections doesn't work with sudo
<woofer> roger that.
<code-ph0y> hey guys can someone tell me why I can't make a folder in htdocs?
<AAA> llutz: what? file redirection work with sudo? what? please explain
<llutz> woofer: your sudo echo ends at > and doesnt afffect the file behind (so you get permission error)
<woofer> what exactly does the tee command do / what's it used for?
<llutz> woofer: man tee
<llutz> aaa "doesn't"
<woofer> who reads man file?
<woofer> if we all did there wouldn't be a help channel.
<code-ph0y> is it chmod?
<llutz> you  got somethin wrong woofer
<packetfrog> Is there a simple way to install all the manpages/docs/what not for all my installed applications/kernel/modules/everything...
<dr_willis> they are in the repos/packae manager lists
<AAA> llutz: if a user authenticates with sudo then the command and is executed as that user. why do you think that doesn't work with file permissions?
<dr_willis> most get installed automatically
<dr_willis> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<code-ph0y> go it
<code-ph0y> got it*
<dr_willis> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<dr_willis>  i think theres some dev man pages that may not get installed by default
<llutz> AAA yes and his command ends at >
 * g00053 returns triumphantly after setting up dual-boot
<g00053> huzzah!
<woofer> thanks adbot. if i wanted to develop for ubuntu, i would have never thought to look at ubuntu's website.
<packetfrog> I just wanted to be sure they are there as I do not have a network connection sometimes.
<packetfrog> Thanks.
<cfhowlett> g00053, congrats.  Go forward, be safe, have fun
<woofer> llutz,  what's this AAA you're talking about?
<AAA> llutz: ok. I didn't see the full command. can you give the pastebin link?
<g00053> cfhowlett, thanks for your help
<woofer> ooh, sorry, AAA is a dude in here. hahah. i'm dumb.
<cfhowlett> g00053, no worries
<llutz> AAA: any "sudo echo foo > bar" will fail, thats what he tried
<llutz> AAA: will fail if bar needs root-permissions*
<code-ph0y> how do you login as root?
<cfhowlett> !root|code-ph0y,
<ubottu> code-ph0y,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<code-ph0y> lmao
<code-ph0y> loving it!
<AAA> llutz: that is a quote issue. sudo `echo foo > bar` should create a bar file with the contents of foo
<llutz> AAA no its not . The file after the > is not open by the process running under sudo, but by the shell, which isn't
<woofer> how come a long time ago i heard that su stood for suppose user  and not super user  ?
<woofer> and sudo meant suppose user do
<llutz> AAA: sudo -c sh "echo foo >bar" would do
<dr_willis> su = switch user
<dr_willis> you dont su to root in ubuntu. you use sudo
<llutz> AAA: and btw using backticks will give an error
<woofer> suppose user   switch user    super user ....... hmmm dont know what to believe.
<woofer> thanks llutz, that ... tee thingy is handy.
<AAA> llutz: yeah, I was typing off the cuff. but you get waht I was saying
<cfhowlett> woofer, switch user.  test it yourself
<llutz> AAA: i got it but you're still wrong :)
<woofer> how would i test what you're saying? cfhowlett
<AAA> su - change user ID or become superuser
<AAA> llutz: yeah, I know. thanks for rubbing it in :)
<dr_willis> since becoming root - is switching your user id to 0
<dr_willis> but thats disabled by default on ubuntu
<llutz> su - substitute user
<woofer> another definition of su !!!!
<dr_willis> su = studly user
<dr_willis> ;)
<woofer> my puppy is soft user
<cfhowlett> woofer, don't you have more than one user account?  One for admin and one for daily use?  su into the other account
<woofer> right. i just have my one account.
<llutz> some user, whatever. substitute is what we learned .. in thoses days.
<dr_willis> supperdupper user
<woofer> how would i then make a txt file and then whatever is in it append it to the end of another text file?
<llutz> woofer: cat file >> file2
<woofer> dr_willis,  that's only for backup accounts on a crapple computer.
<woofer> oh, cool. thanks llutz   knew it was something simple.
<woofer> llutz,  your nick makes me keep thinking of lulzsec heh
<llutz> woofer: (part of it) is my name much longer than anybody even thought about lulsec
<woofer> llutz,  you mean, your name is much older than lulzsec?
<llutz> yes
<woofer> aye. thanks fer the help guys. ye are wise. (i rhyme)
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<g00053> guys how do i find out my video driver info in bash /
<Kartagis> g00053: lspci
<g00053> Kartagis, that lists the card not the driver i think
<woofer> if i screw with my bashrc i assume i have to log off / on to have it take any effect right?
<Kartagis> g00053: try lshw
<Kartagis> try source .bashrc
<Kartagis> woofer: try source .bashrc
<nabblet> hi, i rsynced a file but the sha1sums are not the same. rsyncing again, rsync finishes successfully but checksums remain unchanged and different Oo any ideas?
<MadsRC> nabblet, the timestamps changed, causing the checksum to change?
<nabblet> MadsRC, i don't think so - otherwise any sha1sum would fail, wouldn't it?
<histo> MadsRC: timestamps don't change checksums to change
<histo> MadsRC: nor does names
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<MadsRC> My bad :)
<histo> nabblet: are you rsync'ng to different filesystems?
<histo> although it shouldn't matter
<nabblet> histo, let me check - although it should not matte
<nabblet> histo, let me check - although it should not matter
<nabblet> histo, maybe it's rsync?
<nabblet> rsync --partial --progress -e 'ssh -p 55557' Ghana/moooserver/9200.16384.WIN8_RTM.120725-1247_X64FRE_SERVERHYPERCORE_EN-US-HRM_SHV_X64FRE_EN-US_DV5.ISO mister@192.168.1.35:~/Downloads/9200.16384.WIN8_RTM.120725-1247_X64FRE_SERVERHYPERCORE_EN-US-HRM_SHV_X64FRE_EN-US_DV5.ISO
<nabblet> ^ that's the command
<histo> nabblet: Try doing it locally to a different directory and see if the hash matches
<nabblet> histo, before i do that i'll transfer the file from scratch
<histo> nabblet: also maybe the transfer is stoping ransfer is stopping and partial is messing eiwth you. Check the file size on the other end.
<nabblet> histo, file sizes are the same
<histo> nabblet: how are you checking the hashes then?
<nabblet> histo sha1sum
<nabblet> both systems are ubuntu
<histo> nabblet: try transfering locally and checking hash somethign like rsync -P /path/to/blah.iso /tmp/blah.iso
<nabblet> histo, can't do - i'm on a "discless" server and the image is 3 GB and on a 4 GB stick :P- lucky, huh
<paws> why am i getting E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-xen-server?
<nabblet> histo, anyway, i will restransfer from scrath
<histo> !info ubuntu-xen-server | paws
<ubottu> paws: Package ubuntu-xen-server does not exist in quantal
<histo> nabblet: No need as rsync should transfer the differences in the file.
<Ondra> hello
<paws> histo: so how can i install xen server?
<nabblet> histo, but it does not - thant's my problem
<histo> nabblet: Have you re run the rsync command to see if it dropped a few bytes somehow.
<nabblet> histo, i rsynced several times, rsync says everything is all right, but the sha1sums differ
<histo> !software | paws
<ubottu> paws: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<RajeevK> I have installed ubuntu at another system, installed lamp server(working fine), copied drupal instance & dump database...but when I try to browse that by localhost/folder_name, it says "Forbidden, You don't have permission..."
<Ondra> I have Ubuntu 12.10. It has Qt Creator 2.5.2 in its repositories. How can I get Qt Creator 2.7.0 (beta)? I found it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator but I don't know how to get it from raring... Thanks!
<histo> !backports | Ondra
<ubottu> Ondra: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Ondra> RajeevK: Does the document root folder have set permissions? (i.e. read for user running lamp)
<histo> RajeevK: what are the permissions of the folder where the files are hosted?
<histo> s/folder/directory/
<paws> i know i have to use to apt-get
<histo> nabblet: trying to transfer the files locally will be faster.
<histo> !ppa > paws
<ubottu> paws, please see my private message
<RajeevK> var/www/troop & permission is set to "root" as I see
<sveinse> Is there a way to control dns priority in dnsmasq/NM in precise? I'm having problems resolving certain private DNS entries as my machine is connected to private lan and a public wlan
<histo> RajeevK: ls -l /var/www/
<sveinse> Its often selecting to use the wifi's DNS server which can't resolve entries which reside on the private lan
<RajeevK> Ondra: I am logged in from the admin I hope as this is the user which I was created
<invariant> Which program converts a CD wav file to a list of mp3 files?
<histo> sveinse: you can add your own dns servers in network manager gui. Or add them to the resolvconf head file.
<RajeevK> histo: All are root root
<histo> invariant: ffmpeg or many others
<histo> RajeevK: yes but the attributes???
<RajeevK> histo: 4096
<histo> RajeevK: can you paste the line with the directory in here so we can see the dwrx-r-....
<invariant> histo, I mean like a complete command then.
<invariant> histo, saying ffmpeg is like saying that one needs to use a computer.
<RajeevK> histo: one sec
<histo> invariant: ffmpeg -i somefile.wav -o somefile.mp3
<invariant> histo, oh, I figured it would be more difficult :) THanks
<histo> invariant: or use rythmbox to rip the CD to ogg files
<invariant> histo, well, no.
<harbor> quick question: how do i /list on an irc server using empathy?
<invariant> histo, I want a list of  mp3 files.
<sveinse> histo: Well. resolv.conf is autogenerated by NM, so it will be overwritten. Secondly, I don't want to override the DHCP given dns server by either nic's. I just want some kind of metric mechanism for dns server. Is that possible?
<dr_willis> !alis | harbor
<ubottu> harbor: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> invariant: Keep in mind the ubuntu variant of ffmpeg used to not have mp3 support built in. I'm not sure if this is still the case.
<invariant> histo, this just creates one and doesn't do silence detection, etc.
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<harbor> dope. thank you
<invariant> histo, actually, I would even prefer to get it in flac format.
<RajeevK> histo: drwx-w-w 13 root root 4096 Feb 19 15:29 troop990
<invariant> histo, so, wav -> list of flac format.
<histo> invariant: I'm sure ffmpeg may have an option to import multiple files. If not you could do something with find. like find . -iname '*.wav' -exec ffmpeg -i {} -o {*.mp3} /;  not sure if this would work but my syntax maybe right.
<invariant> histo, you didn't read what I said.
<histo> invariant: ffmpeg uses the -o *.ogg if you want flac or whatever.
<invariant> histo, I said "to" not "from".
<sqrt7744> hi, I'm not really an awk expert, when I run this: ps x | awk '/chrome\ /{print $1}'  I get a column of PIDs. I'd like them to be in a comma separated list instead, any ideas?
<histo> invariant: huh?
<invariant> histo, one file to multiple outputs based on the silence in the file.
<RajeevK> histo: Did you get that ?
<invariant> histo, the wav file was created as a rip of a CD.
<histo> invariant: ahh so you have a wav file of the entire cd?
<invariant> histo, yes
<histo> RajeevK: chmod o+r -R /var/www/troop990    ???
<histo> RajeevK: maybe it's something with your paache setup
<histo> RajeevK: hold up for someone else don't use my command.
<RajeevK> histo: Ok
<histo> invariant: Don't know of a way to do that. let me look for something
<histo> invariant: try in ffmpeg or someone here may know of another tool.
<Ondra> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Ondra> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<histo> RajeevK: ask your question again all in one line with details
<histo> !details | RajeevK
<ubottu> RajeevK: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> RajeevK: see if someone else knows
<RajeevK> Ok
<Kartagis> RajeevK: what's your exact issue?
<RajeevK> I have downloaded 12.10 today & installed it in another system. I have installed lamp-server in there & phpmyadmin as well & it seems working fine. I have copied drupal instance from first machine to new one & dump DB too
<Kartagis> and?
<RajeevK> But when I am trying to navigate localhost/site_name, it says - "403 Forbidden, You don't have permission to access / on this server"
<Kartagis> RajeevK: does .htaccess exist?
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Where to find ?
<nabblet> histo, ok, it works - bruteforce rsync from scrath. anyway, if it would not have helped, i next step would be to use the --checksum option and/or buffer flush
<Kartagis> RajeevK: that error means you don't have an index.html to begin with
<fredriksk> just installed xscreensaver. Most of the screensavers in the list gives me "not installed" when I clicked on them. How can I install them?
<Kartagis> RajeevK: ls -a
<RajeevK> Kartagis: I am not even able to navigate inside the folder
<Kartagis> RajeevK: do you get permission denied?
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Yes
<MonkeyDust> RajeevK  were you familiar with ubuntu, before this installation?
<Kartagis> RajeevK: is that /var/www/something?
<dr_willis> fredriksk:  apt-cache search xscreensaver  and install the ones you want
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Its inside /var/www/troop990
<RajeevK> Kartagis: I can't go inside troop990 here
<MaxFrames> hello
<histo> nabblet: that's weird what happened. You may want to fsck the filesystems.
<histo> nabblet: or check dmesg for errors
<RajeevK> MonkeyDust: No sir...but I am using it for sometime like 3-4 months
<Kartagis> RajeevK: sudo chmod 775 /var/www/troop990
<MaxFrames> is there a way to make so that a limited user (not-sudoer) can access an ntfs partition? this system dual boots windows xp and ubuntu, and the ubuntu user must be able to access the ntfs partition
<MaxFrames> when he tries to access it, he's requested super user authentication
<MaxFrames> i.e. the partition is mounted but permissions don't allow him to access itr
<dr_willis> you mount it from fstab with the right ntfs-3g options MaxFrames
<dr_willis> or run ntfs-config and configure it that way
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Now I can access the folder, but still blank page at navigation
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Means at localhost/troop990
<MaxFrames> thanks, I'll try
<Kartagis> RajeevK: tailf /var/log/apache2/access.log
<histo> Kartagis: all his permissions are jacked. Do all sub files need to be o+r  for apache? I wasn't sure
<Kartagis> histo: chmod and chown will do
<MaxFrames> reading about ntfs-config... but it looks like what it does is already taken care of (i.e. the ntfs partition is already mounted at boot)
<RajeevK> Kartagis: You need those lines ?
<Kartagis> RajeevK: what lines?
<Kartagis> RajeevK: yea, pastebin it somewhere
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Ok
<Kartagis> brb
<RajeevK> Kartagis: http://pastebin.com/tHGqNzQV
<dr_willis> MaxFrames:  if you have a fstab entry for it. then you just need to use the right options
<Ondra> histo: I have used the backports, upgraded using "apt-get upgrade" (it downloaded 32 MB of files) but qt creator is still 2.5.2 (I looked at apt-get changelog). Problem is, that 2.7.0 (which I want) is in raring, not quantal. Can I backport that? Thanks
<g00053> is whitespace important in fstab ?
<Kartagis> RajeevK: tailf /var/log/apache2/error.log
<dr_willis> a tab one space or a dozen dozent matter g00053
<g00053> ah okay
<histo> Ondra: Maybe you can find a ppa for it
<skjoedt> I know this is a trivial question but how come Ubuntu uses linux kernel 3.5 while in december 3.7 was released and yesterday 3.8 came out. I imagine it comes down to driver compatibility but isn't it backward compatible?
<histo> !ppa | Ondra
<ubottu> Ondra: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<histo> Ondra: or you'd be stuck building it from source
<dr_willis> !latest | skjoedt
<ubottu> skjoedt: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<histo> skjoedt: stability
<histo> skjoedt: ubuntu is not a rolling release. If you ever had experience with one you would understand why.
<nabblet> histo, yes
<histo> nabblet: yes??
<RajeevK> Kartagis: http://pastebin.com/8VFe5ST7
<nabblet> histo, the server i am using is a lenovo ideapad - not the best thing. also it started to fall apart (that why it became a server, sitting in the corner of a room) - so hdd error are plausible
<nabblet> histo, you said i should check the file system
<nabblet> histo, sorry, the delay of my replay ripped it out of context  :P
<Kartagis> RajeevK: show me the output of ls -ld /var/www/troop990
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<RajeevK> Kartagis: drwxrwxr-x 13 root root 4096 Feb 19 15:29 /var/www/troop990
<histo> nabblet: check dmesg see if there are IO errors
<nabblet> histo, dmesg | grep error reutrn nothing
<Kartagis> RajeevK: chmod 775 /var/www/troop990;chown www-data:www-data /var/www/troop990
<oeeve> Hi, what would be a good program if I would like to automatically .zip and backup a bunch of folders to a different drive once a day? ..making a new .zip every day while keeping the last 10 copies or someting
<histo> nabblet: that's wierd I've never had that issue although I never really was checking.
<nabblet> histo, grep for I/O -> also no error messages
<RajeevK> Kartagis: chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www/troop990': Operation not permitted
<histo> oeeve: cron job and you could use something like logrotate to delete e the old ones I guess
<nabblet> histo, guys in #debian suggested that a bit flipped and the caches didn't register that (obviously) so that's why rsync thought everything was OK
<skjoedt> histo, I was using arch linux for a while and mostly what I experienced was incompatibility between packages and libraries. I dont know where the kernel lies in all of this. I imagined that kernel developers were restricted to keep backward compatibility a must. Where is the rule that makes this not so simple?
<Kartagis> RajeevK: sudo chmod 775 /var/www/troop990;sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www/troop990
<histo> skjoedt: Your experience wiht arch is a start. Imaging all the issues with modules etc... There are issues with newer kernels and other things.
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Ok..done
<oeeve> histo thanks;)
<RajeevK> Kartagis: But still cant't access the URL
<histo> Kartagis: I think the issue is the files in ..../toop990/*
<SerenE_SparK> Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0
<histo> oeeve: np
<SerenE_SparK> what is this please can someone explain me
<RajeevK> Kartagis: drwxrwxr-x 13 www-data www-data 4096 Feb 19 15:29 /var/www/troop990
<Kartagis> RajeevK: do this: cd /var/www/troop990;find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \; && find . -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \;
<skjoedt> histo, Are there any official milestones for when kernel 3.6 will be deployed in native ubuntu?
<Kartagis> SerenE_SparK: that someone is browsing your site with firefox on windows
<Kartagis> SerenE_SparK: ff8, to be precise
<skjoedt> histo, or could they theoretically jump directly to 3.8?
<RajeevK> Kartagis: chmod: changing permissions of `.': Operation not permitted
<RajeevK> chmod: changing permissions of `./scripts': Operation not permitted
<RajeevK> find: `./scripts': Permission denied
<RajeevK> Kartagis: And this is for all folder inside troop990
<SerenE_SparK> Kartagis:i google it and found it to be detection of browser resolution
<Kartagis> RajeevK: do this: cd /var/www/troop990;sudo find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \; && sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \;
<SerenE_SparK> Kartagis:how can i do the same in Linux
<Esor> j
<Kartagis> SerenE_SparK: do you have apache installed
<Kartagis> ?
<SerenE_SparK> yes
<Kartagis> browse your site on linux and watch the logs
<SerenE_SparK> Kartagis:do you know java?
<Kartagis> no, why?
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Yes it did
<RajeevK> Kartagis: So I have to use this for all project which I have copied there ?
<[LgO]Aionicus> Good morning all :) hows you all doing
<Kartagis> RajeevK: depends, but you might be better off
<SerenE_SparK> i had a code in java which uses connection.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0");
<Kartagis> doing it
<SerenE_SparK> here it was required
<Kartagis> SerenE_SparK: and this is related to ubuntu how?
<SerenE_SparK> for doing this operation in Linux machine i need an exec() command to be operated so that i can get the browser version detected and can be further utilised
<[LgO]Aionicus> anybody here have some expertise in getting ubuntu running next to a windows 8 uefi installation (i would delete the win 8 but not allowed by employer).
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Many many thanks
<Kartagis> np RajeevK
<dr_willis> [LgO]Aionicus:  its not a Samsung Laptop is it?
<[LgO]Aionicus> can i state its worse ? its a HP laptop
<dr_willis> Samsungs can be Bricked when installing Ubuntu  or reinstgalling windows onto them
<[LgO]Aionicus> first time i tried with linux mint / opensuse it completely ruined windows 8 EFI and it took me half the week to get our licenses sorted/win8 sorted
<[LgO]Aionicus> now im trying with the secure-remix 12.10 (ubuntu)
<[LgO]Aionicus> but i can only get it shown in legacy mode :(
<RajeevK> Kartagis: What I have to do here to use drush ?
<[LgO]Aionicus> i got a rewriteable DVDR and a couple of usb sticks here , but its kinda stressing me out :( i long for the old bios
<Kartagis> RajeevK: I usually extract it to /usr/local/bin/drush
<Ondra> histo: I found a PPA, thank you.
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Why I am not able to use simple copy & paste in this install...only CMD cp is working for copy
<Kartagis> RajeevK: you could also do sudo apt-get install drush, but I'd recommend getting it from d.o
<Kartagis> RajeevK: huh?
<dr_willis> you are trying to drag/drop using the file manager? or did you run nautilus as root RajeevK ?
<RajeevK> dr_willis: I am trying to copy paste from mouse right click or ctrl+c
<ThinkT510> RajeevK: from where to where?
<dr_willis> RajeevK:  so you are running a file manager window as a user. and you are tryng to copy to your users Home directory? or some system directory?
<RajeevK> From Download folder to /usr/local/bin/
<dr_willis> RajeevK:  and you do realize you need root/sudo rights to copy things to that directory?
<[LgO]Aionicus> was about to say that willis :)
<RajeevK> dr_willis: DOn't know
<dr_willis> This is  Kinda a fundamental concept with linux.
<dr_willis> RajeevK:  think about it..  You had a system with 100 users.. you think they all could just copy files to any system directories?
<dr_willis> RajeevK:  use sudo/gksudo and gain root rights then you can copy files to the system directories
<[LgO]Aionicus> in order to move stuff around on linux RajeevK (outside your "my documents" equivelent from windows , your $home) you need the root right , so generally :
<RajeevK> But I am logged in from admin user..right ?
<[LgO]Aionicus> cd $home , cd Downloads , then sudo cp the files you wanna copy to /usr/local/bin
<dr_willis> a admin user can GAIN root rights.. it does not always have root access
<dr_willis> thats what sudo/gksudo does for you
<dr_willis> elevates your power!
<[LgO]Aionicus> sudo allows you to run stuff as admin without actually having to be root@box , you still need the pw for root thou
<RajeevK> dr_willis: Ohk...that means I cant copy here from simply GUI but will have to use CMD
<dr_willis> RajeevK:  or run nautulus as root.. as i mentioned 10 min ago.. but thats a Bad habbit
<[LgO]Aionicus> yep , unless you open up your filemanager with (sudo) rights
<dr_willis> nautilus as root = ive seen peopel trash their systems with it..
<[LgO]Aionicus> oh willis , ive seen worse
<RajeevK> dr_willis: Thanks
<dr_willis> if i really want a file manager as root. i tend to open a shell and use 'sudo mc' ;)
<Touhou11> There's nothing wrong with using root if you're careful. Often people type "sudo" so often it becomes pointless
<[LgO]Aionicus> ive seen people install windows 8 , and ruin my day with it ! :D
<ThinkT510> RajeevK: what are to trying to copy to /usr/loical/bin/ and why?
<dr_willis> then i close the mc when im done
<RajeevK> ThinkT510: I was trying to copy 'drush' inside that
<ThinkT510> !info drush
<ubottu> drush (source: drush): command line shell and Unix scripting interface for Drupal. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4-1 (quantal), package size 329 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<[LgO]Aionicus> RajeevK
<ThinkT510> RajeevK: that isn't how you install things
<bhaiguy> hey, subway irc doesnt work on my 12.10! help!
<[LgO]Aionicus> cant you just do sudo apt-get install drush?
<dr_willis> It would be best to use drush from the repos.. unless you have a good reason not to..
<Kartagis> [LgO]Aionicus: drush in ubuntu repos is old
<dr_willis> bhaiguy:  and whats subway irc?
<RajeevK> I downloaded it from drupal.org
<dr_willis> RajeevK:  and did you look for a newer ppa first?
<[LgO]Aionicus> lemme check drupal.org quickly
<Kartagis> RajeevK: cd /usr/local/bin/;tar zxvf ~/drush-7.x-5.8.tar.gz
<bhaiguy> dr_willis: https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway/
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Oh..thanks
<bhaiguy> hello?? any1?
<waraqa> Hi,
<bhaiguy> **hey, subway irc doesnt work on my 12.10! help!**
<[LgO]Aionicus> what error do you get bhaiguy?
<bhaiguy> [LgO]Aionicus: let me make a paste of it
<dr_willis> and did you check the subway irc support channel/forums. ;)
<[LgO]Aionicus> well considering im going crazy with this efi issue, why not take a look at his issue (subway) while im waiting for this crap to sort itself out ;p
<waraqa> I want to request Ubuntu cds, Who should I contact?
<dr_willis> waraqa:  buy them from cheapbytes.com perhaps?
<Touhou11> waraqa: They don't send out Ubuntu CDs anymore, you have to pay
<DJones> waraqa: SHipit no longer sends out cd's, if you contact your Ubuntu loco, they may have some they could send you though
<dr_willis> 12.10 needs a dvd  these days ;)
<waraqa> No official site for selling ubuntu?
<dr_willis> the ubuntu.com store?
<DJones> waraqa: Which country are you in? I'll point you towards a local Ubuntu channel
<RajeevK> Kartagis: Can't use "drush dl", it gives - "Directory /var/www exists, but is not writable. Please check directory permissions."
<bhaiguy> [LgO]Aionicus: here it is... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1681416/
<[LgO]Aionicus> k gimme a sec
<waraqa> I want to participate in student exhibiton and offer ubuntu cds and maybe other linux distros
<waraqa> I live in UAE
<bhaiguy> ok
<[LgO]Aionicus> what i can see so far bhaiguy is that it crashes on a dependency
<[LgO]Aionicus> 4111 error Failed at the iconv@1.2.4 install script.
<bhaiguy> i see tat too... wat should i do?
<[LgO]Aionicus> well lemme check what it crashes on
<waraqa> All exhibitors are students and I need some resources for promoting ubuntu
<DJones> waraqa: There is an Ubuntu UAE loco team at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ae That gives an IRC channel of ##ubuntu-ae The website has a contact name on it as well
<RajeevK> [LgO]Aionicus: How to make "Directory /var/www" writable so that I can download drupal by "drush dl" ?
<DJones> w 23
<waraqa> DJones: I will check
<Physicist> Hi fellas. I want to install backtrack programs in my ubuntu, but I need know the possibilities...
<Physicist> Invasion Programs.
<dr_willis> possibilty of totally trashing your system Physicist
<Physicist> Test Invasion programs.
<[LgO]Aionicus> @Physicist , you need to add the backtrack repo's and then you can update em , but keep in mind that bt is build / designed for it . so you gonna get a lot of bumps on the road
<savagecroc> how do you do SSH key forwarding with rsync?
<Physicist> Undestood. I have a Live BT CD.. I will install in TRIPLE BOOT...
<DJones> Physicist: If the packages are available in the Ubuntu repo's you can install them from synaptic etc, if they're 3rd party repo's or backtrack repo's you'll need to ask the maintainer or in the backtrack channel, they will probably have different dependencies and could well break your system
<Physicist> I have so much space :-|
<DJones> !backtrack | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Physicist, get bt support in their channel
<[LgO]Aionicus> @Rajeevk chmod it , think its sudo chmod 775 /var/www (might wanna google the numbers thou )
<RajeevK> [LgO]Aionicus: Done
<RajeevK> [LgO]Aionicus: Its working...Thanks
<Physicist> I know and already did it. Thank you all.
<[LgO]Aionicus> @bhaiguy i checked for you but it seems the is a error in the iconv bit itself , you really gonna have to past that paste @ the support forum of subway for this matter , its to advanced for my knowledge
<Physicist> I think better install from zero .. I have space.
<bhaiguy> [LgO]Aionicus: oh thankyou for your time! :)
<[LgO]Aionicus> @bhaiguy what you could do thou as a last resort is get the latest version from his git repository , see if that works ,might even try an older version to see if problem appears on same spot
<[LgO]Aionicus> @all -> anybody know why i can get my ubuntu live cd to boot as EFI but when i try to install it it does not state it can find my windows 8 install?
<ThinkT510> !uefi | [LgO]Aionicus been through this
<ubottu> [LgO]Aionicus been through this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<waraqa> DJones: There is nobody in their irc, what loco can usually offer ?
<bhaiguy> [LgO]Aionicus: i tried infinite times with the latest version...
<[LgO]Aionicus> ye i have been trough that
<[LgO]Aionicus> been trying to get this hell sorted for 5 work days in a row (5x8 hours)
<[LgO]Aionicus> first time it actually borked up my entire windows 8 , boss was not to happy about it
<ThinkT510> [LgO]Aionicus: you're doing this on a work machine?
<[LgO]Aionicus> Ye , work bought a bloody hp lappie for development however they failed to pay attention and got forked with a windows 8 EFI junked lappie
<[LgO]Aionicus> thing is , i get the black boot screen so it should boot as EFI , just wondering why it does not state : Install Ubuntu alongside others
<vnc786> i want to do samba sharing for xp (3)users only how do i do that there is no domain ...any hint
<DJones> waraqa: Loking at the UAE website, there is a link to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ae that mentions a mailing list, I'd suggest sending an email to the mailing list and asking on that
<ThinkT510> [LgO]Aionicus: i don't know, i've happily stayed away from all things (u)efi
<squig> does any one know if 12.04.2 fixes the does not install on systems with more than one disk issue? or where I find a change list of fixes in the installer?
<flintser> !samba | vnc786
<ubottu> vnc786: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<waraqa> DJones: ok, thanks
<DJones> waraqa: You're welcome, good luck getting hold of some installation media
<num7> hi, i add a new user to a group in /etc/gshadow with "gpasswd -A newuser group" but i can't remove it from this gruop with "gpasswd -d newuser group" Why?
<[LgO]Aionicus> ill give the mailing list a go , thou im sure the big boss will not be that happy ;p
<stan879nz> Hello if i want a user not to be able to use my copy of a program would i have to change the permissions of the folder
<flintser> stan879nz: you can use chmod
<flintser> !permissions | stan879nz
<ubottu> stan879nz: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<stan879nz> 700? but would the user be able to install his own copy of the program
<vnc786> ubottu: do u know how do i share folder only for xp users with 777 perm since other user shuld not get view ...
<ubottu> vnc786: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flintser> stan879nz: change the folder permissions so that only you can use it. 770 makes you, and your group to have all, and rest will have no permissions
<Eagleman> Any idea why most MAC addresses dont get a respond from my ISP's dhcp server?
<stan879nz> 770 thanks if the other users install there copies of the software would they clash if they were both running?
<flintser> stan879nz: i'd like to hear the whole thing, what are you trying to do in what kind of environment?
<Malsasa> Hello, is Size field necessary in debian/control file? Or just Installed-Size field?
<stan879nz> everyone in my family has there own steam account and we all dont want to share the same file structure, so i would like everyone to have there own so they dont have to logout to change users
<dr_willis> hmm.. do steam games install to the users home on linux? or a system wide location like they do on windows?
<stan879nz> sys wide
<flintser> stan879nz: logout from ubuntu or logout from steam? steam installs in home
<dr_willis> steam is weird on linux. ;)  theres parts of it on the system ive seen. then first run of it.. some stuff goes to the users home
<flintser> steam installs globally, but games install in /home/user
<flintser> and configs too go in /home/user/
<flintser> .steam is the folder
<DJones> dr_willis: I would expect it'd be to /home, I was having a play on sunday and I needed a password to install steam itself, but I wasn't prompted for one when it got to installing a game
<flintser> so stan879nz: you can just install steam, every user has their own folder in /home/user/.steam ehere the configurations and games go
<cr000> hi! i have installed kubuntu installed native and it is not able to run my wireless card, i want now to start it in a virtual machine to route the wireless through the vm as wire ethernet
<flintser> no extra work to do
<cr000> is there a way to start the kubuntu native installation inside a vm without using vmware?
<dr_willis> cr000:  what os is running the vm?
<cr000> fedora18 64b
<flintser> cr000: install virtualization platform, and theb you can just use the .iso and mount it in the vm
<dr_willis> you can set up vbox to run  from a real hard drive.. but its not reccomdnedd.. or you could image the installed hd to a image file and point vbox to that
<dr_willis> seems weird that fedora has drives for the wifi but not ubuntu.
<stan879nz> thanks for the info about were all the files are going. so we wouldnt be able to be login all at the same time because steam it self is global
<flintser> stan879nz: actually i don't know, it might even be possible
<flintser> cr000: you can do disk2vhd to create .vhd of the ACTUAL hard drive or partition
<flintser> then mount it in vm
<flintser> easier to just do clean install in vm
<cr000> it is important to use the kubuntu later natively, so using iso or make a vm-file of the real partition is no solution :( i will search vbox and try this possibility
<flintser> cr000: ok, then do what dr_willis proposed. setup vbox to run from actual hard drive
<cr000> yes alredy downloading it ;) thanks for the help guys!
<awaad> I am using export http_proxy="http://server:port" for http traffic, but I need to know how can I make the same thing with https and ftp traffic.
<Eagleman> Any idea why most MAC addresses dont get a respond from my ISP's dhcp server?
<Physicist> I am really enjoying Kubuntu 12.10... KDE is so good.
<Ali_Bahjati> hey guys
<Ali_Bahjati> hey guys
<Physicist> So much personable..
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<Physicist> So much fast..
<dr_willis> id have to suggest checking on askubuntu.com - since i dont know off the top of my head. ;)
<bono> awaad: https_proxy= , ftp_proxy=
<dr_willis> thats too logical! ;)
<Physicist> awaad: Do not ask to ak a question. Just send your problem and the community will answer if possible.
<flintser> Physicist: !ask is easier :)
<Ali_Bahjati> I have got a problem in ubutnu 12.10 , thats that when I keep a button pressing, it doesn't works , it just  add one character, what can I do ? anyone can help ?
<Physicist> flintser... Realy? :-| (sarcasm)
<elenaAAAA> c/join #zoodyaco
<elenaAAAA> ciao!
<elenaAAAA> !list
<ubottu> elenaAAAA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cristian_c> lol
<Physicist> flintser... :-)
<Eagleman> Any idea why dhclient -r does not release the ip address on my eth1.10 interface?
<shomon> hi, so ubuntu is now "precompromised" by default?
<shomon> sending keylogger data via dash??
<shomon> anyone have info on this?
<dr_willis> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<dr_willis> if you want to disable the amazon addlens thats trivial to do .
<dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<shomon> so for most users it will be on by default
<Kartagis> dr_willis: so, I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<roundyz> \q
<roundyz> \q
<DJones> shomon: Yes its on by default but its takes a few seconds to disable it
<RamtinA> yes you can disable it, but that was why i leave ubuntu. ubuntu was ( and is ) a great distro but this ...
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  ive never used xen. so no idea
<shomon> is there a sub distro where that error is corrected?
<dr_willis> dont use the unity lens feature if you dont want it.. or turn it off
<mobman> Hi.. I'm using ubuntu-12.04. I've accidentally deleted a .cpp file in eclipse. 'locate' shows the file is still in the folder but I cannot open it. Can anybody help me to recover the file?
<shomon> maybe it can be patched up again not to have that default setting, regardless of canonical's choices
<dr_willis> 13.04 is adding some 100+ more shopping lens for people to use from what ive seen
<dr_willis> its a gconf setting i imagine. so no need to patch anything
<DJones> shomon: Its not an error, its by design to enhance the facilities of the dash, discussion is best done in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<dr_willis> mobman:  locate uses a database of files.. its not always current
<neuro_sys> Hello could anyone check the version of the package glib-2.0?
<wdp> dr_willis, actually (ot tho, sorry for that) i'd be interested in how many people actually use that feature and how many just throw it away :)
<dr_willis> wdp:  my wife loves it.
<DJones> !info glib-2.0
<ubottu> Package glib-2.0 does not exist in quantal
<DJones> !find glib-2.0
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-spice-client-glib-2.0, libqtglib-2.0-0, libspice-client-glib-2.0-1, libspice-client-glib-2.0-dev
<dr_willis> i tend to use the help/askubuntu.com lens more then anything else.
<neuro_sys> Erm, are there no glib 2 dev package?
<samara2> samara2 says 'good morning'
<neuro_sys> !info glib 2 dev
<ubottu> '2' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<wdp> ic.
<kymjs> e
<neuro_sys> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubottu> libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34.1-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1686 kB, installed size 7226 kB
<Eagleman> Any idea why dhclient -r does not release the ip address on my eth1.10 interface?
<mobman> dr_willis: Thanx for reply. Can I recover the file?
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<antonio_> Whats the best way to install java on 12.10?
<dr_willis> there might be some backups hidden wher eit was at.
<DJones> !java | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> antonio_:  the iced tea java is in the repos
<Ali_Bahjati> I have got a problem in ubutnu 12.10 , thats that when I keep a button pressing, it doesn't works , it just  add one character, what can I do ? anyone can help ?
<Guest87782> root
<avis> if any of you have booted mountain lion with ubuntu using refit can you define /home and swap partitions while dual booting and install ubuntu on a mac
<avis> for ubuntu
<Guest87782> gjj
<DJones> Ali_Bahjati: Does this link offer a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/67973/repeated-keystrokes-lost-in-unity
<flintser> dr_willis: considering java, is there any reason to select oracle java over iced tea?
<dr_willis> depends on what you are running in java. Iced tea works for me
<DJones> Ali_Bahjati: It mentions a bounce keys accessibility feature that can be accidentaly enabled via a keyboard shortcut
<flintser> dr_willis: minecraft, web applications (playray.com)
<ubuntuaddicted> morning/afternoon/evening
<dr_willis> for minecraft see its site.reccomnendations. i dont do minecraft
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use a xbox 360 controller with linux gaming? i can't get Team Fortress 2 to work. i have tried both xpad and xboxdrv
<DJones> flintser: I used play minecraft with open jdk without any issues on 12.04
<Touhou11> Oracle Java will generally have better performance, though the Open version has caught up a lot
<flintser> Touhou11: that is what made me choose oracle java, but back then  it was just a feeling that it might have a better performance
<[LgO]Aionicus> Quick question : Manual installation of ubuntu (secure EFI) next to windows 8 | No option to install next to system so doing a manual partition. Do i need to have a /Boot partition for this ? or is it enough to add swap / home and / mount points ? (considering there is an EFI partition)
<flintser> [LgO]Aionicus: even swap and / should be enough.
<flintser> i've never made separate /boot
<flintser> sry for tripleposting, but one thing: i've also never installed on efi so i don't know do you need /boot for that. but i cant come to any conclusion why it should need one
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use a xbox 360 controller with linux gaming? i can't get Team Fortress 2 to work. i have tried both xpad and xboxdrv
<jnaour> Hello
<geektech> stream says what controllers works with Steam on ubuntu
<jnaour> I am trying to wirte in a system fils (/etc/fstab)
<flintser> ubuntuaddicted: it should be p&p, but tf2 doesnt support for xbox360 controller i think
<jnaour> I need sudoer right
<dr_willis> sudo  rights...
<jnaour> i am trying to do something like
<dr_willis> sudo nano file
<DJones> jnaour: You need to use the sudo command to edit the files, eg "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<jnaour> sudo echo "blabla" > /etc/stab
<jnaour> i just want to use CLI
<dr_willis> sudo wont work with redirection like that.. Youneed a tee -a in there somewhere.
<ubuntuaddicted> flintser, everything i read TF2 supports the controller. maybe that's only in windows?
<flintser> !enter | jnaour
<ubottu> jnaour: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> best to just use a text editor jnaour
<ubuntuaddicted> flintser, what is p&p?
<ubuntuaddicted> flintser, oh, plug and play. :)
<dr_willis> and > and >> are very differnt jnaour  -  ONE will overwrite/erase the file..
<dr_willis> the other appends TO a file
<Ali__> I have got a problem in ubutnu 12.10 , thats that when I keep a button pressing, it doesn't works , it just  add one character, what can I do ? anyone can help ?
<flintser> plug and play, ubuntuaddicted. i don't see why you would want controller to pc fps ^^ but xpad and xboxdrv should work... i researched and they suggested those, but some said that since 12.04 it should be plug and play
<DJones> Ali__: Did the suggestion I gave you earlier not work?
<dr_willis> Ali__:  did it work then suddendly stopped? tried logging out/back in?
<Ali__> when I restart lighdm it works
<Ali__> but I cannot restart It every time
<ubuntuaddicted> flintser, i am a console gamer and can't get used to the keyboard so I wanted to try TF2 with the controller
<dr_willis> Ali__:  so does it stop after you play some games in wine?
<jnaour> I just want to add a line in a system file in a automatic way. I try to do it just using the terminal without a graphic thing something (I want to put that in a script).
<BOJJOFILO> CIAO
<BOJJOFILO> !list
<ubottu> BOJJOFILO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> jnaour:  then you better learn some bash basics and learn about > vs >>
<flintser> jnaour: nano is in terminal...
<dr_willis> nano is a console text editor. ;)
<Ali__> I don't have wine
<dr_willis> so when does it stop Ali__ ?
<DJones> !who | Ali__
<ubottu> Ali__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<flintser> ubuntuaddicted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142393/help-in-setting-up-xbox-controller-wired-in-ubuntu-12-04
<lix> Good day. - I am just looking for an alternative to dropbox, selfhosted. I want a local folder, - similar as in dropbox, - to be synched with my GNU/Linux Debian server and would like to be able to arrange differnt user privileges on files /folders for other parties to be able to download the files (e.g. https). I looked into OwnCloud and Sparkleshare... Does anyone run such a solution productively & successfully? Suggestions would be appriacia
<someone235> Hey, when I try to access SFTP through the Thunar, It doesn't respond. Someone can help me with this?
<Ali__> OK
<Ali__> dr_willis: It haven't had any specific time  yet
<jnaour> thx dr_willis to remember me that but my problem is the same, How to add a line in a system file (with sudoer right) in a script
<flintser> lix: ftp-server and some rsync scripts? ;D just a quick suggest
<dr_willis> jnaour:  hit up google for 'root shell the right way ubuntu' and it should show an example of doing that using sudo and the tee command. ;)
<dr_willis> I never can ermber the syntax.
<jnaour> thx dr_willis I'll check that
<lix> flintser: thanks for your reply. yes thats how I do it for myself. But I would like others, - that are unfamiliar with .htaccess config, - to be able to use such a solution as well. (e.g. ubuntu users and non-developers...) :-P
<jnaour> Thx everybody, good bye
<ubuntuaddicted> flintser, i've read that. i just can't get the game to register and use the controller
<ubuntuaddicted> flintser,  i created a thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518164#post12518164
<[LgO]Aionicus> ugh sorry about that flint
<[LgO]Aionicus> our wireless isnt that strong
<lix> flintser: did you ever try sparkleshare or zend.to?
<[LgO]Aionicus> 1 last question : for windows 8 (EFI) and ubuntu dual boot , do i need to setup the loader on /dev/sda , or rather on the EFI partition (/dev/sda2) ?
<flintser> lix: nope, ftp-server is more than enough for my uses. i have public folder only write, my own folder private to me and if someone wants ftp-room i can create a folder to them with rwx for me and them
<flintser> public has only read* ;D
<lix> flintser: sure, I see. - but ftp is unencrypted and therefore no fiable solution for me. thanks for your suggestion anyways.
<flintser> ftp supports ssl too
<Kartagis> okay, so I upgraded the kernel, and when I try to boot to it, I get the same message
<Kartagis> any ideas people?
 * dr_willis sticks to ssh/scp
<lix> flintser: indeed :)
<ozpy> Kernel 3.8 Stable. Where can I download that?
<DTH0_> hello
<DTH0_> what is the program used in Ubuntu 12.10 to manage wallpaper ?
<DTH0_> it is no more "gnome-appearance-properties" it seems, and after a few updates today my "Appearance" menu is missing.
<judgen> I am having troubles with network-manager. Every time i connect to the wireless the wired connection dies and i get no internet...
<flintser> DTH0_: right click on desktop and change wallpaper
<DTH0_> judgen, it's not that it dies. Rather, AFAIK your system can only use one route at the same time.
<cfhowlett> judgen, pretty sure ubuntu requires you select one or the other for use ...
<DTH0_> flintser, this is bringing me back to overall system parameters
<Jeaton> my desktop crashed, I have xchat running in the background but I do not know how to recover it without killing the process and reopening it
<flintser> DTH0_: gnome-control-center opens system settings but...
<DTH0_> judgen, and it tends to use the more recent one. You can't use both interfaces to access Internet if that's what you mean.
<Jeaton> is there anyway of opening that process?
<dr_willis> Jeaton:  not that ive really seen
<DTH0_> Jeaton, depending on your DM, in a terminal 'unity' or 'gnome-shell' should relaunch the interface.
<Jeaton> im running cinnamon
<ozpy> Kernel 3.8 Stable. Where can I download that?
<DTH0_> DTH0_, if gnome-session is still active try "Ctrl-Alt-T"
<cfhowlett> Jeaton, ...
<dr_willis> cunnamon is not supported here. but if you mean you can see the xchat window.. and just the window manager crashed. you can restart that
<Jeaton> yes, the window manager crashed, but I do have xchat running under the processes
<DTH0_> Jeaton, if gnome-session is still active try "Ctrl-Alt-T". And then "your-WM-command-whatever-it-is" or "cinnamon"
<dr_willis> you can restart the window manager from a terminal if you can get one open
<dr_willis> and knew its name
<Jeaton> no, i got the window manager back running, but it didnt recover any active processes I had running
<dr_willis> then i imagine they are all zombies. ;)
<Jeaton> heh, ok
<Jeaton> i might switch back to either gnome or unity, cinnamon has been a pain in the ass
<dr_willis> and its not supported here.
<flintser> Jeaton: should've installed mint :) i dont see a reason for ubuntu+cinnamon, mint does it properly and preconfigured
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in mint and cinniman either. ;)
<DTH0_> flintser, I found out that "gnome-control-center background" should do the job but it doesn't. Instead, it just opens overall control center...
<Jeaton> i dont know what I was thinking, I should have just went with gnome classic
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jeaton> i couldnt get use to unity, and I didnt like the new version of gnome
<flintser> DTH0_: maybe they removed the gnome-appearance-properties and integrated all into gnome-control-center
<dr_willis> unity works fine for me - has some neat features
<rewarp> Jeaton. Tried KDE?
<DTH0_> flintser, yes but even so, I don't get why it's working anymore.
<flintser> and gnome-control-center background puts me straight into desktop background selection screen
<Jeaton> rewarp:  yes, had KDE running right before cinnamon
<DTH0_> flintser, well it fails on me for some reason.. as stated already sends me back to general settings without Appearance button
<rewarp> Jeaton. I went WM/DE hopping a few months back and settled on KDE. It does take a bit of customization before it feels right.
<flintser> dr_willis: i use unity too. i hid the launcher by setting auto-hide and lowest possible sensitivity. if i want to use lens i just press super :) docky and gnome-do for launching apps
<dr_willis> gnome-control-center backgroun         dosent open any background settings here
<dr_willis> just the system-settings main gui
<dr_willis> theres no background icon in it. ;)
<flintser> http://imagebin.org/247267
<flintser> dr_willis: DTH0_ ^^
<DTH0_> dr_willis, I sincerely hope it was just a mis-typing but it's not. It really won't work even with proper spelling.
<DTH0_> ** (gnome-control-center:7426): WARNING **: Could not find settings panel "unity-appearance"
<flintser> DTH0_: hmm... is it even in the settings menu?
<Jeaton> much better, got cinnamon uninstalled and gnome classic back on
<dr_willis> i dont see any wallpaper icon in the settings tool
<flintser> woot..
<DTH0_> No, it was named "Appearance"
<dr_willis>  gnome-control-center appearance
<dr_willis> ? dosent do anything here. ;) just the main window
<DTH0_> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WmW69qHq7bI/T6lf6CNLkmI/AAAAAAAAC2o/laJ1O_ZMwOE/s1600/Gnome+Control+Center+Forked+as+Ubuntu+Control+Center.png
<flintser> http://imagebin.org/247268
<DTH0_> this was an example
<StaRetji> Folks, is it safe to delete /usr/share/man/man3 ? I have vps server limited to number of inodes, so I wonder can I  do rm -r ? Thanks
<flintser> how can this be :D why it works for me...
<itai_michaelson> hi, my system suddenly takes 4 minutes to boot, can someone take a look at my dmesg output to confirm my suspicion that linux cant find my DVD drive on boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/1682098/
<patrycjusz> hi all
<patrycjusz> it is posible to install linux server on virtual box with WHM and cpanel ?
<DTH0_> flintser, http://imagebin.org/247269
<ikonia> patrycjusz: no reason why not
<DTH0_> no appearance
<craigbass1976> Is there an ubuntu version of a RedHat system's /etc/httpd/conf.d/php.conf ?  I'm trying to make a website that runs in Ubuntu run on Fedora and can't figure out what's so different between the two boxes versions of apache and php
<ikonia> craigbass1976: the platform makes no differnce
<ikonia> craigbass1976: what's the actual problem
<flintser> itai_michaelson: remove the dvd drive and boot
<StaRetji> Folks, is it safe to delete /usr/share/man/man3 ? I have vps server limited to number of inodes, so I wonder can I  do rm -r ? Really need to know urgent. THX!
<ikonia> StaRetji: why do you want to remove the man pages
<TakeItEZ> StaRetji: you should be fine removing those man3*, it just will give some warnings if you remove tha according packages sometime
<ikonia> StaRetji: just add more inodes
<DTH0_> and "gnome-control-center background" will give me
<DTH0_> ** (gnome-control-center:12672): WARNING **: Could not find settings panel "unity-appearance"
<flintser> craigbass1976: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<StaRetji> ikonia: I can't, it is sold like that
<flintser> craigbass1976: sorry that is what not you wanted...
<ikonia> StaRetji: sounds a bad sale then
<StaRetji> TakeItEZ: thx dude
<StaRetji> ikonia: yep
<StaRetji> lol
<TakeItEZ> craigbass1976: /etc/php5/*
<phschwartz> How can I install the 32bit and 64bit version of a library on a 64bit install instead of just the 64bit library?
<flintser> DTH0_: have you changed icon theme?
<Eagleman> If i have 1 CPU with 4 cores, and 4 Guest OS's on my KVM Hypervisor, can i give those 4 Guest OS's all 4 CPU Cores ( 16 in Total ) and will they still work? How do thet share resources when they are all on 100% Load?
<phschwartz> ie, I want to cross compile for 32 and 64 bit on the same system, but only have 64bit expat and need the 32bit also
<TakeItEZ> craigbass1976: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<ikonia> patrycjusz: you don't want that, you want to build a toolchain to cross-compile, not link against system libraries
<DTH0_> flintser, yes but i've done so since ages, never caused any trouble.
<flintser> so the appearance just disappeared? was it during an upgrade? while changin theme?
<DTH0_> I have no clue, but I don't remember changing themes while performing my last update.
<sakkemo> Hi, I'd like to put my Downloads folder as well as latex output on tmpfs, and move the needed files to SSD/HDD only if needed. Any tips on good guides and/or warnings or experiences, or should I just trust Google?
<ikonia> sakkemo: what are you unsure of ?
<flintser> DTH0_: known bug is that while upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 this might happen, and some icon themes make that too happen. have you tried other icon themes and rebooting?
<flintser> i mean restarting x
<DTH0_> flintser, It wasn't an upgrade, just an update. And icon theme worked before update. I restarted after the update.
<TakeItEZ> sakkemo: the unsecure factor of that is the user, missing to move some files before shutting down.
<flintser> DTH0_: i'm confused... google doesnt help much either... if it is possible to re-install gnome-control-center it might help? someone more experienced might help you with that if it is doable
<sakkemo> ikonia, TakeItEZ: rather, I'm asking if there's any drawbacks I should be aware of, besides the fact if I lose power I'd lose those files
<DTH0_> the only thing I see on google is on ubuntu chinese forums.
<DTH0_> I might have some trouble reading it...
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I get Call to undefined function session_is_registered() in Fedora but not Ubuntu.
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I thought it was something specific to my app, but I see now Googling that it's been deprecated...  Just not in Ubuntu yet probably.
<ikonia> craigbass1976: oh so your problem is on the Fedora machine, not the ubuntu machine
<craigbass1976> ikonia, yes.  And I see now that Precise runs php5.3 while Fedora has the new 5.4, where session_is_registered is no more.  :( sniff sniff...
<flintser> DTH0_: maybe sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center or sudo apt-get purge gnome-control-center && sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center?
<flintser> DTH0_: i must warn you that this might leave your system without it at all :/
<DTH0_> flintser, already tried usual "reinstall, reconfigure" voodoo. Gods won't smile on me...
<flintser> DTH0_: purge? purge is different than remove
<DTH0_> flintser, ok. Might try that.
<flintser> privmsg me if you want, i'll go now but my server runs 24/7 so i wont miss anything if you msg me later
<Eagleman> If i have 1 CPU with 4 cores, and 4 Guest OS's on my KVM Hypervisor, can i give those 4 Guest OS's all 4 CPU Cores ( 16 in Total ) and will they still work? How do thet share resources when they are all on 100% Load?
<ikonia> Eagleman: it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> Eagleman: think of it as %per core
<ejv> the linux kernel is quite smart, it does inter-core load balancing; the source code is of course available, to see how it's implemented.
<Eagleman> ikonia, i still dont understand
<ikonia> Eagleman: think of your cpu as %100 and each core a % of it when you assign 2 core you are assigning % x 2 after hypervisor overhead, not 1 core = 1 core virtua/physical mapping
<ikonia> Eagleman: so think of each core as % rather than a core
<mjolk_> Hi, can anyone help me out with the following problem: i changed my user id and now when logging in i get the message "could not update ICEauthority file" and cannot log in. I tried to restore access rights to that file for my new user id, but i cant access the file since its in an encrypted homedir.
<AtuM> Is there any progress on "start-stop-daemon" bug which gives "this system is not able to track process names longer than 15 characters" on long process names?
<AtuM> I'm using 12.04 server
<ejv> AtuM: check launchpad? :)
<guest-Eemcou_> hey
<guest-Eemcou_> hey
<cfhowlett> guest-Eemcou, greetings
<AtuM> ejv, can't seem to find anything like it.. debian has some bug open.. but its for another package..
<AtuM> the root cause is the same: start-stop-daemon
<ejv> AtuM: open one yourself :)
<R3TR0> hello
<AtuM> ejv.. will do
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, greetings
<R3TR0> ty ^^
 * canihojr hi
<Eagleman> ikonia, so when assigning 2 cores to my Guest OS, i am assigning 50% of the total cpu power?
<Eagleman> in my case
<GeorgeJ_> Hello folks
<R3TR0> hi
<GeorgeJ_> What's the channel for 13.04? #ubuntu-latest?
<ikonia> Eagleman: not %50, whatever the %per core works out at
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Eagleman: it's not a 1 - 1 mapping
<GeorgeJ_> cfhowlett: Thank you
<cfhowlett> GeorgeJ_, no worries
<usr13> mjolk_: Ctrl-Alt-F6 and login to tty6.  Check the ownership of .ICEauthority  If it is not owned by you, chown it
<R3TR0> i can ask my question about ubuntu 12.04 in this channel, right?
<usr13> mjolk_: ls -l .ICEauthority   #See what it says.  chown mjolk .ICEauthority  #To fix it.
<ikonia> R3TR0: sure
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, of course.
<R3TR0> ok, this problem occurs kinda often
<R3TR0> so lets start
<R3TR0> ive installed ubuntu with the wubi installer, because i would like to use ubuntu to work and windows to play
<R3TR0> so i did
<usr13> mjolk_: Alt-Right-Arrow to go back to login screen, (tty7)
<R3TR0> ive installed drivers and updates and all that kind of stuff
<R3TR0> and after i went to bed, started my computer the other day and choose ubuntu
<R3TR0> there is that "loading" screen with ubuntu in the middle and 5 orange dots below it
<R3TR0> then i cant do anything except do a reboot with something like alt + strg + del
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, ubuntu for work?  y u no install ubuntu as the main OS and virtualbox for windows?
<R3TR0> im a student but if i would do something like search in the internet
<R3TR0> its quite useful to have these multiple desktops
<geektech> you can download Wine or PlayonLinux
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, windows 8?
<R3TR0> no, windows 7
<R3TR0> the thing is, i dont want to have ubuntu as my main os because i dont got something like an installation cd for windows
<R3TR0> if i would mess something up, windows was already installed on my pc
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, ok, long story short: wubi (windows installer) is for TESTING ubuntu.  NOT  long term installation.  All the things that can break a windows installation are doubly likely to break your wubi ... fragmentation, all that stuff.
<R3TR0> ahh didnt knew that
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, rather than wubi, install virtualbox in windows and put ubuntu inside the virtualbox is my 2 cents advice.
<R3TR0> i thought its just an installer to install it alongside windows
<R3TR0> ok, i will try that
<R3TR0> thanks for the advice
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, common misconception, but not true.
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, best of luck
<usr13> R3TR0: ... an unfortunate shortcoming (of Win7).  But you are definately upside down.  The best situation is to have Win7 as guest.
<R3TR0> yeah, if i fail i will come back i guess
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, and get a ... legal win7 disk.  just for fun.
<R3TR0> i didnt have windows 7 illegal
<R3TR0> *dont
<R3TR0> if you think that
<usr13> R3TR0: But the good news is that most accomplish a dual boot install with no problem.
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, dual boot with win 7 is actually pretty easy.
<R3TR0> dual boot?
<R3TR0> im not really much into that kind of stuff sadly
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, install "along side" ubuntu ...
<usr13> !dualboot | R3TR0
<ubottu> R3TR0: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<R3TR0> ahh amd thx
<R3TR0> how do you know that?
<mjolk_> usr13: thanks, ill try
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, know what?
<usr13> mjolk_: Ok, let us know if you have any other problems/questions.
<R3TR0> the dual boot instructions, there was a link only for x84/amd and macs, so im curious why there was no nvidia
<usr13> R3TR0: We don't know, we just regurgitate ;0
<mbeierl_> usr13, if it's not win7 pro, you cannot run it as a guest.  it will complain about not being licensed.
<cfhowlett> R3TR0, nvidia is not a computer manufacturer
<R3TR0> ahh
<usr13> mbeierl_: Thanks for the info/correction.
<megamonk> hi, anyone here good with installing R (Rscript)? need help T_T
<R3TR0> lets get a windows recovery
<rewarp> megamonk: As in R stats?
<mbeierl> usr13, Very frustrating for me.  I am stuck with dual boot on my laptop as a result.  Just wanted to save some heartache for others down the road
<mjolk_> usr13: hmm first problem: ctrl alt f6 not working :)
<megamonk> R.. as in this R -> http://cran.r-project.org/
<usr13> mjolk_: Hold Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting  F6 key
<rewarp> megamonk: Yes. That's the one. You can find it in the software centre.
<oneliner> hello there i need to run an sql import that will potentially take several hours while unatended, i need to make sure the box aint gonna try and do something silly like energy saving suyspend of something like that, where should i check to make sure?
<aFeijo> hi folks, I used the browser to access my windows server share, I see the files, now I need to use scp command to send those files to my ESXi server. In my shell where can I access that mounted windows share?
<usr13> mjolk_: Alt-RightArrow to come back to GUI
<mjolk_> usr13: yeah i know, i have done ctrl+alt+backspace before
<usr13> mjolk_: Are you at the standard login screen?
<megamonk> yeah... i have a wierd situation with it... cant get it to work... can we have a private chat so i can tell you the details?
<jrib> aFeijo: try ~/.gvfs
<rewarp> megamonk. Sure. I have R running.
<megamonk> btw, how do you make a private chat here?
<aFeijo> jrib, that folder is emtpy
<Touhou11> megamonk: Ask someone their a/s/l and take it from there
<cfhowlett> megamonk, with permission
<jrib> aFeijo: what do you mean by "I used the browser to access my windows server share"?
<aFeijo> jrib, yes, I click the Network, found the machine, the share and the folder :)
<jrib> aFeijo: in nautilus?
<usr13> mjolk_: If not; Can you describe what is on the screen? What kind of computer is it?
<aFeijo> jrib, yes
<R3TR0> if i may mess the dual boot, could it have an effect on the hard drive
<jrib> aFeijo: it should be there as far as I know.  If you want you can mount it manually to a place of your choosing (see ubottu)
<jrib> !samba | aFeijo
<ubottu> aFeijo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aFeijo> ok thanks
<Arty_> ASILE
<usr13> R3TR0: Yes, you will have an effect on the HD, (there will be extra partitions).
<R3TR0> for the other operating system i guess
<usr13> R3TR0: correct
<R3TR0> ahh, k then i now what i should do soon, delete some crap from my hd
<iP4dd4t0> Hi
<R3TR0> Hello
<usr13> R3TR0: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<mjolk_> usr13: found it, i had to combine it with fn key on my stupid macbook
<R3TR0> yeah im already on that side, at the moment im working on the windows recovery cd
<R3TR0> *site
<mjolk_> usr13: but i couldnt get back to graphical mode so had to reboot
<iP4dd4t0> Lool
<mjolk_> anyway, its the same problem i had before: this iceauthority file is in my encrypted homedir so i cant access it
<tdn> Ubuntu has /bin/sh as a symlink to /bin/dash. I have some legacy apps that require /bin/sh to behave like bash. Can I make Ubuntu have /bin/sh as /bin/bash? Do I break Ubuntu if I just do: rm -vf /bin/sh ; ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh ?
<mjolk_> normally you should be able to mount this dir using ecryptfs-mount-private
<usr13> R3TR0: Yes. In preparation, you should backup important data, do a cleanup, (delete stuff you don't need), defrag, scandisk, (normal MS Windows Maintenance stuff).
<Arty_> y'a eu qqc de nouveau?
<mjolk_> but this gives an error message that is not set up correctly
<jrib> tdn: you should fix the legacy apps since they are broken.  Make the shebang line actually specify bash.  If you can't for some reason, you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash"
<BluesKaj> !fr | Arty_
<ubottu> Arty_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<R3TR0> sounds like a lot to do
<Delux> any idea why sda2, which shows as part of a RAID in both mdadm --detail and /proc/mdstat but when listing with fdisk -l it does not show up and only shows sda1 ?
<usr13> R3TR0: The good news is that you won't have to do that MS maintenance stuff much any more, (because Win7 won't be used much anymore).
<tdn> jrib, sure, I would like to fix the legacy apps, but they are proprietary and thus non trivial to fix.
<R3TR0> wait, ubuntu is going to be my primary os?
<geektech> dell sells ubuntu laptops
<escott> tdn, you should fix the legacy apps to use /bin/bash instead. its a one line change
<BluesKaj> usr13, wanna bet :) ppl are dumping W8 in droves or avoiding it , whatever their stae of computing
<usr13> R3TR0: Linux maintenance is automatic, (that stuff is not a part of what we have to do).  Linux does not fragment, filesystem checks are done periodically/automatically, no virus problems etc...
<BluesKaj> had 2 ppl ask about installing w7 on their W8  laptops
<escott> Delux, because you shouldn't be using fdisk
<usr13> BluesKaj: What?  (sorry, not understanding exactly what you're saying)...
<usr13> BluesKaj: See my PM
<usr13> BluesKaj: Could you elaborate just a bit?  (via PM)
<BluesKaj> usr13, already did in the pm
<tdn> escott, sure, I would like to fix the legacy apps, but they are proprietary and thus non trivial to fix.
<escott> tdn, except they are shell scripts so you can edit them.
<tdn> escott, nope, embedded in binaries. As I said: non-trivial.
<escott> tdn, well you probably won't break init by changing the boot shell to bash. but it will be slower
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use a xbox 360 controller with linux gaming? i can't get Team Fortress 2 to work. i have tried both xpad and xboxdrv
<R3TR0_> i would like to get linux working XD
<tdn> escott, sure, slower is acceptable.
<usr13> R323T: I don't know if it your system is UEFI or not but, just in case, you might want to be aware.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MadEchidna> hey is anyone else getting some weird lag when playing flash content?
<R3TR0_> yeah im preparing to try a dual boot
<R3TR0_> but im quite unexperienced
<R3TR0_> or lets say absolutly unexperienced
<MadEchidna> it's never been an issue for me before on this system but yesterday and today when I have flash going in the background, when I move the mouse around the sound skips
<MadEchidna> it's not happening just this moment but it is happening on and off
<usr13> R323T: We have all started from that ponit.
<R3TR0_> its R3TR0 :P or just retro
<R3TR0_> not r323t, that pronouncing is new
<R3TR0_> lol, im just noticing now, why isnt your name green anymore usr13
<R3TR0_> first time hexchat, dont know anything about it x)
<wolftune> quick question: I compiled something myself that wasn't in the repos, but now it is. How can I remove my compiled version and use the repo version?
<usr13> R323T: This is a Large Channel, (over 1700 nicks), it is a good idea to identify the person you are talking to with their exact nick at the beginning (or somplace in) your comment.  (That way, we know to whom your comments are being directed.)
<R3TR0_> ahh ok
<Touhou11> wolftune: Did you use a "make install" command? If so, sometimes there's a "make uninstall" if the author is thoughtful
<R3TR0_> well i think i will just continue deleting some useless stuff
<wolftune> Touhou11: oh hmm, I guess I can check
<usr13> R323T:  ... just makes it easier to pick out who your talking to in the sea of comments flying by.
<R3TR0_> ^^ i guess
<usr13> R323T: Good luck.  Let us know if you have any further questions.
<guest472> hey
<usr13> R3TR0_:  Sorry, wrong nick
<R3TR0_> hello
<R3TR0_> dont worry
<usr13> R3TR0_: Using auto-complete and wasn't paying much attention.
<R3TR0_> yeah dont worry
<R3TR0_> i think ill take it easy with that dual boot stuff
<tdn> How do I system-wide change the default editor from nano to vim?
<wolftune> ok, the dev did not include an uninstall, so that's not an option
<usr13> R3TR0_: Ok. But my advise is to just jump in with both feet. (In the end, you'll be glad you did.)  "No guts, no glory"  ;0
<wolftune> so I don't know how else to remove the thing to install the repo version now
<R3TR0_> yeah ill
<R3TR0_> when i have more time
<usr13> R3TR0_: Yes, by all means, set asside some time.  Not only is there the install process, you'll want to do a lot of post-install work to get your system customized the way you want it. (And it's hard to stop once you get into it.)
<usr13> R3TR0_: The install process will take 1&1/2 to 2 hrs but double that.
<R3TR0_> hmm
<R3TR0_> well i guess its worth it
<usr13> R3TR0_: Oh it is.  It will not consume all your time during that period.  Once the install is underway, you can leave it for a while, (probably 45min to an hour, depending on how fast your PC and Media Device are, and internet, etc...).
<R3TR0_> so what is the result?
<d70> hi, i want to install xfce along with gnome, im using ubuntu 12.04, anyone has done that? can help me?
<R3TR0_> having 2 operation systems
<DJones> !xfce | d70
<ubottu> d70: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<usr13> R3TR0_: Exactly.  It is like haveing two computers in one box.
<cfhowlett> d70, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<falematte> Hey all! I am having problem with google-chrome on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS. When i browse the web sometimes some advertisements' pages open automatically. It didn't appen before. I think is a kind of virus. Anyone knows what to do?
<cfhowlett> falematte, not a virus...more likely a setting
<R3TR0_> and how will i switch between them? like in the wubi installer at the start of the pc?
<TakeItEZ> falematte: you want to install ad-block add-on
<usr13> R3TR0_: But what you'll find is that you will come to use one somewhat more than the other.  (I'll leave you to guess which.)
<falematte> cfhowlett, openadvertising is the name of the advertisment program i got i think
<[LgO]Aionicus> tbh falematte : www.google.co.uk -> type in : chrome ad block plus , and chrome popup blocker
<usr13> R3TR0_: The boot screen will give options.
<cfhowlett> falematte, use incognito mode in chrome, delete history and cookies.
<blow> "Tick, tock, tablet time!" ???
<R3TR0_> ubuntu? :P
<falematte> [LgO]Aionicus, I already have the pop up blocker turned on
<savagecroc> rsync -az --progress -e ssh website:/storage/masters /storage/masters << this command is not syncing everything .. any idea why?
<[LgO]Aionicus> install those 2 and you should be fine , thou best bet would be to go back to firefox , chrome never was safe in my eyes , (google is always watching ^^)
<falematte> cfhowlett, gonna try
<DJones> !tablet | blow
<ubottu> blow: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<blow> right
<usr13> R3TR0_: After post, you'll see a boot screen with options to boot into Win7 or Ubuntu.  You'll be allowed ample time to chose.
<escott> savagecroc, what is it syncing
<R3TR0_> well, im playing a lot so ubuntu not for now, maybe if there will be more titles that will come for steam
<savagecroc> escott: i think it must be missing hidden files or something
<R3TR0_> or better said titles that im playing
<savagecroc> escott: basically i'm syncing a git repo
<savagecroc> or a ton of git --bare repos to be precise
<savagecroc> ohhhh maybe it's not copying symlinks
<falematte> cfhowlett, I just did it- Iìll let you know in 5 min :D
<DasJunge> So I have recently been trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 via USB and each time I do it I get a message saying its missing some file "vmlinuz" something like that. From what I can tell this is a result of a bad ISO. Well I have dowloaded ubuntu numerous times of the official site and each time I do it always does not match the MDSUM(i think thats the name)
<DasJunge> what am I doing wrong?
<cfhowlett> DasJunge, you're downloading.  use the torrents instead.  better error correction
<[LgO]Aionicus> dasjunge your bootloader seems off
<[LgO]Aionicus> what did you use to put it on the disk ?
<DJones> DasJunge: How are you downloading? direct from the website or via torrent, I'd suggest trying the torrent download
<DasJunge> I have been using the website but ill try the torrent
<[LgO]Aionicus> if your from windows -> www.google.co.uk -> type in yumi installer and get that one , select your iso and hit ok , then it should work
<d70> cfhowlett, , DJones , thx!
<geryon6> When I'm looking at a Launchpad bug marked “Fix Released” (e. g. LP #964897), how do I know which version actually fixes the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964897 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<...>::basic_string() from unity::launcher::HudLauncherIcon::HudLauncherIcon()::{lambda} from unity::UBusManager::OnCallback" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964897
<savagecroc> escott: crap -A includes the symlink option
<cfhowlett> d70, no problem
<DasJunge> I have been using unetbootin
<DasJunge> Is that one bad?
<savagecroc> rsycn --make-it-exactly-the-bloody-same /source /destination
<TakeItEZ> savagecroc: it should, rsync -a includes -l (--links)
<[LgO]Aionicus> unetbootin should work , but ive seen it act spliffy from time to time
<DasJunge> alrighty
<[LgO]Aionicus> i know from personal experience the yumi works great (and can also download the iso for you)
<cfhowlett> DasJunge, no.  it's fine, but a fragged ISO is a fragged ISO. Garbage in, garbage out
<DasJunge> Ill try the torrent but it's really slow!
<[LgO]Aionicus> dont
<[LgO]Aionicus> what file you want to download das ?
<cfhowlett> DasJunge, slow but clean data ...
<[LgO]Aionicus> what version ?
<DasJunge> 12.04
<DasJunge> ubuntu
<[LgO]Aionicus> ok
<savagecroc> TakeItEz: i can't work out why when i run git rev-parse master on one it's different than the other.. the only explination i can think of is that the files are different and rsync is missing them
<TakeItEZ> savagecroc: or do you have hardlinks? -H then
<[LgO]Aionicus> 64 bit or 32 bit?
<cfhowlett> DasJunge, 12.4.2 is the current version ...
<DasJunge> 64
<DasJunge> 12.4.2 i meant
<[LgO]Aionicus> and what country you from junge?
<[LgO]Aionicus> .de ?
<R3TR0_> yep
<DasJunge> yes
<R3TR0_> germany
<savagecroc> TakeItEZ: ahh no
<savagecroc> maybe i need that :)
<R3TR0_> but in the grammar part his name is wrong, it should be DerJunge
<savagecroc> what's a hard link?
<falematte> cfhowlett, Fot the moment everything seems ok. Can u explain me what was happening? Thx alot
 * savagecroc googling
<DasJunge> I know, im just a guest in this country ): I try
<[LgO]Aionicus> try using this link
<R3TR0_> dont worry
<[LgO]Aionicus> http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/12.04/
<DasJunge> alrighty
<cfhowlett> falematte, I suspect you're chrome settings allowed pop-ups, etc.  I don't know the defaults.  Personally, I use incognito all the time ...
<[LgO]Aionicus> its from a gbit host in ireland
<DasJunge> thanks aionicus
<R3TR0_> thats not a big failure, some people are worse
<[LgO]Aionicus> should have decent routing to .de
<R3TR0_> and they are from germany, i am german and i know what im talking about ^^
<DasJunge> R3tro
<DasJunge> are you familiar with cito the rapper?
<DasJunge> or it could be sito
<usr13> R3TR0_: I may be over-stating the time it will take, (but would rather over-estimate than under-estimate).
<R3TR0_> its Sido
<R3TR0_> and yeah, but im not fan of german music
<DasJunge> Why is it that in his songs he uses DIE strassen junge when he is referring to a male
<dmku> cfhowlett: why use incognito?
<cfhowlett> just the slightest bit off-topic ... #ubuntu-offtopic
<R3TR0_> DIE is used for plural
<DasJunge> But it is only one guy, himself
<DasJunge> and sorry
<cfhowlett> dmku, harder for tracking to find you by your internet footprint
<savagecroc> I met the best german ever last week
<R3TR0_> and its for Strassen, thats in english roads
<DasJunge> it was just bugging me
<guest552> hey
<cfhowlett> NOT impossible, but harder
<R3TR0_> yeah, german is a complicated language
<DasJunge> The artikels really get me
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<R3TR0_> well, SIDO means Super Intelligentes Drogen Opfer, in English thats Super intellegent drug victim
<savagecroc> he passionately talked about v2 rockets for 20 mins :)
<R3TR0_> oh ok sorry
<DasJunge> haha thanks, sorry for offtopic
<R3TR0_> usr13: yes, better overestimate than underestimate
<blow> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<usr13> DasJunge: R3TR0_ When we wander off-toppic, it is best to go to channel #ubuntu-offtopic, (or some other one), because this channel is very busy with Ubuntu support.
<R3TR0_> yeah, ubottu was friendly and told us that
<R3TR0_> wont happen again
<guest301> hey im back
<DasJunge> So torrents are usually a more reliable download for the ISO than the ones from the site?
<guest301> what r u doing guys
<cfhowlett> DasJunge, generally, yes. error checking is more robust
<DJones> !ubuntu | guest301
<ubottu> guest301: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DJones> guest301: This is the support channel for Ubuntu
<DasJunge> ubottu, what irc client do you use, or find best in ubuntu?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> DasJunge, xchat is very nice
<mcmullins> ubottu, make me a sandwhich
<ubottu> mcmullins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<savagecroc> i can not work this out
<guest258> hey im back again
<savagecroc> https://gist.github.com/freedomfreddy/249878afa81f07eab857
<mcmullins> ubottu, sudo make me a sandwhich
<ubottu> mcmullins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasJunge> Anyone had experience with irssi?
<DasJunge> I heard it was good
<DJones> DasJunge: Yes, it is very good, but terminal based
<BluesKaj> irssi is fine if you like the commasnd line
<dmku> DasJunge: as console client - yes
<DasJunge> Cool thanks.
<flintser> DasJunge: irssi is good, especially if ssh+screen
<dmku> DasJunge:  and weechat is second (or first)
<flintser> +irssi
<dmku> But I really like to use Gajim with XMPP -> IRC transport
<mcmullins> ahh! completely forgot about the tablet anouncement
<mcmullins> super excited
<mcmullins> hour left
<geryon6> When I'm looking at a Launchpad bug marked “Fix Released” (e. g. LP #964897), how do I know which version actually fixes the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964897 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<...>::basic_string() from unity::launcher::HudLauncherIcon::HudLauncherIcon()::{lambda} from unity::UBusManager::OnCallback" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964897
<shborn> ПРИВЕТ УПЫРИ
<geryon6> Or should I rather ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<DJones> !ru | shborn
<ubottu> shborn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bingowrt> hi guys
<wN> bingowrt: hi
<bingowrt> im waiting for ubuntu for phone
<DasJunge> I think this will lift some if your guys' spirits. My school just bought 100s of new thinkpad T430s for our school, and it is said that they might have ubuntu installed for student use!
<PiLp> Hello, how well does Ubuntu work with AMD GPU's? I've heard some bad things.
<flintser> DasJunge: our school implemented edubuntu with lstp, it was good for the use
<geryon6> !phone | bingowrt
<ubottu> bingowrt: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<pgomes> hi, why does Ubuntu changes my keyboard layout at every freaking sleep!!
<flintser> i am first time building, how long it usually takes to build something? stepmania has been building for 5 mins now
<kbrosnan> flintser: depends on the program and your computer's specs
<DasJunge> YES! My ubuntu install was successful! The ISO i got from the torrent was good and everything works now!
<bingowrt> what is that announce 53 mins later?
<DasJunge> Feels great
<shborn> hallo
<canaima__> alguien habla español
<Pici> !tablet | bingowrt
<ubottu> bingowrt: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<geryon6> !details | pgomes
<ubottu> pgomes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pici> !es | canaima__
<ubottu> canaima__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usr13> flintser: Could take hours.  Just depends on what your building
<gdanko> hello!
<mcmullins> lol they already have a tablet irc?
<SuperLag> What is the preferred way to install fonts in Ubuntu? I'm on 12.10
<SuperLag> The font viewer is... let's just say... less than reliable.
<Haris> Hello all
<Haris> I need to build a kickstart file for a very basic install of ubunt 12.04.2 LTS
<Haris> please point me in the right direction
<gdanko> Man, I have a 12.10 base install. I manually intall xserver-xorg and xfce4. Today X crashed and dropped to a text screen. My password was in the middle of the screen in plain text. Grrrr.
<flintser> kbrosnan: stepmania, and intel q9650 quad-core 3ghz
<mcmullins> SuperLag, Font Viewer
<DasJunge> Haris: you want to install Ubuntu 12.04?
<Haris> yes
<Haris> server-amd64
<Haris> via the pxe
<DasJunge> Do you have a USB or a blank CD?
<SuperLag> mcmullins: see my comment re: Font Viewer. It's unstable and crashes on every attempt.
<Haris> none of the both. the box is in a DC 10,000 miles away in another continent
<guest989> hey
<flintser> and where does the builded source go? it said copying binaries, but where :)
<mcmullins> SuperLag, then something is wrong with your Font Viewer
<Haris> I have a pxe active with 12.0.4.2 LTS imported via cobbler
<shborn> чч
<shborn> лдлдлдлдлд
<shborn> олололол
<FloodBot1> shborn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> shborn: stop it.
<usr13> flintser: You'll see.
<shborn> лохи
<DasJunge> Haris: See server and Network installation, this should get you started.
<DasJunge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<usr13> flintser: Basically in the same directory.
<guest989> roses are red vilotes are blue i hope you dont smell like chicken poo
<jrib> tdn: you can use update-alternatives
<Fuzzles> if i install ubuntu 13.04 will i get the updates and when it comes out will it auto update to taht release
<SuperLag> mcmullins: this is a stock install of 12.10, with all updates current
<flintser> usr13: ok, thanks. i'll come back if i cant find them ;)
<jrib> Fuzzles: yes, but please ask questions regarding 13.04 in #ubuntu+1
<pgomes> geryon6: I have my laptop keyboard and a keyboard connected to my dock, so I don't want a fixed layout, I want to select one, and I want it to stay in that one until I change it again
<usr13> flintser: What stage are you in now?
<flintser> finished, usr13
<mcmullins> SuperLag, what font are you trying to install?
<usr13> flintser: Ok good.
<guest989> who is going to join my chat room
<SuperLag> mcmullins: Adobe Source Code Pro
<Myrtti> guest989: do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<guest989> who ever wants to say i
<pgomes> geryon6: but every time I change it, if I do a sleep or lock my pc, the entry goes back to the first entry in the list
<Myrtti> guest989: you'll be put in the dog house if you don't stop the non-support chat.
<mcmullins> what does details say about the crash report?
<savagecroc> In ubuntu-ru they ask you the questions
<megamonk> anyone here have experience in jedox or palo?
<tdn> jrib, thanks.
<tdn> jrib, I noticed that this seems to be overwritten by the $EDITOR variable in my shell.
<wdnz> omg, a countdown
<Haris> from ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Advanced:_Hands-Off.2C_Preseeded_Network_Server_Install ) is this ( preseed/url=http://192.168.1.7/preseed-feisty.cfg ) the kickstart file mentioned under point #5 ?
<helmut_> hi
<wdnz> tablets?
<DJones> !tablet | wdnz
<ubottu> wdnz: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<guest57894> Hi. how does one make ls list the total file size output? Say, in a directory, you have 5 files where each is 200k. ? ls -lrt will only show each ofhte 5 files at 200k... but it will not report 1,000 k
<wdnz> Oh right.
<Haris> or is this ( url=http://server/u710a/preseed/web-server.preseed ) it ?
<jrib> tdn: that's one way a user may change their preference, yes :)
<Haris> does ubuntu or debian name kickstart as preseed ?
<tdn> jrib, ok.
<Crystufer> Hello. New user here. Just updated my graphics driver and it lost my display settings. Any way to get them back?
<dmku> guest57894:  du -h
<DasJunge> Haris: I'm not sure sorry haris, maybe you should ask #ubuntu-server
<DasJunge> They could probably help you more there
<guest57894> dmku: i know, but it does not report the total. question was how to make it do so?
<guest57894> dmku: that just shows the file size of each.
<Crystufer> Ick. Empathy is terrible for irc. brb.
<TakeItEZ>  ls -lh path/ | awk '{ SUM +=$5} END {print SUM }'
<TakeItEZ> guest57894: ^
<deuterium> re all. ubuntu stops booting after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done.". any idea?
<geryon6> guest57894:  du -hs
<Malsasa> Hello, how if I wanna give GPL license in my DEB package? What should I write in copyright file? Any example?
<dmku> guest57894: sorry, try: du -hc
<escott> dmku, you would also have to specify --depth=1
<flintser> for the building, another question: is it ok to copy the created binaries to /usr/share/stepmania, then create "stepmania" with "#!/bin/bash /usr/share/stepmania/stepmania" in /usr/bin, then chmod +x that file
<guest57894> dmku: yep, that does it! thanks!
<Fuzzles> on the ubuntu website whats the tick tock all about
<crystufer_> K. That's better.
<escott> flintser, did you ./configure=/usr/share/stepmania?
<escott> flintser, did you ./configure --prefix=/usr/share/stepmania?
<DJones> !tabley | Fuzzles
<DJones> !tablet | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<flintser> escott: it was automated script and it came with the source, "./utils/build.sh" and it created the binaries in the root folder of the soruce...
<dmku> escott it's not obligatory, for ex: du -hc *.png. But yes, when there is dirs in targets.
<flintser> root of the source was /home/flintser/stepmania
<flintser> i want to make stepmania "global" so that usr can launch it with stepmania from terminal, or create stepmania.desktop
<crystufer_> Okay. So the answer may have been given before. But I was drowning in join/part messages. How can I fix my displays after a driver update?
<sifu_work> hello folks..i tried removing my old php5.3 installation to install the php5.4 but i am getting some unmet dependencies error...
<sifu_work> http://pastebin.com/AMDGisKi
<sifu_work> thats the list of errors...tried everything i know but nothing is working
<escott> dmku, sure but thats not what you are advising him to do :)
<Reezz> Hey guys, anyone that might help me solve a package problem? (autoconf errors at an AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE macro..) I do have all the packages needed it seems (m4, libtool, autoconf, automake) but it won't budge.
<escott> flintser, usually those can't be moved
<ninjak> Hi. I'm trying to change overlay scrollbars with old one and I'm using this command: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<ninjak> but the system tell that com.canonical.desktop.interface doesn't exists
<ninjak> someone have tried it before?
<flintser> escott: well, i'll try and see what happens.
<dmku> escott  "du" has many other options) And the question was only about total size.
<Stranger> I installed wubi a few days ago. Then I decided to reformat my hard drive that wubi was installed on. After reformatting wubi was not removed. And it still gives me the boot option, despite ubuntu not actually starting. Obviously I don't have the uninstall option in the control panel for it.
<jrib> Stranger: what do you want to do now?  Install ubuntu to its own partition?  Or get rid of ubuntu completely?
<Stranger> I want to remove and reinstall it
<jrib> Stranger: you want to use wubi again?
<escott> Stranger, what did you do to the NTFS partition?
<Stranger> Yes, but 32bit
<jrib> Stranger: you should be able to just install wubi again
<Stranger> I attempted to, and nothing changed.
<Stranger> escott You mean the old windows files?
<Stranger> I still have them
<flintser> escott: i copied the whole directory (with binaires and source in it) to /usr/share/stepmania/ and created stepmania and launch script with nano in /usr/bin and gave executable bit. it worked, at least so it seems. i can now launch stepmania from terminal with "stepmania"
<crystufer> Okay. So I lost my dual monitor setup in a display driver update. Detect Displays on the display setup doesn't work. I think I have to do this manually. anyone got a link?
<flintser> stepmania launch script*
<escott> Stranger, ok. so in what sense did you reformat the hard drive
<escott> Stranger, b/c if windows still exists it sounds like you did NOT reformat the hard drive.
<Stranger> I chose the custom installation which put all of my old files into a single folder.
<Reezz> escott, if he had dual boot on separate drives, he could format 1 drive and still boot using the startup from windows which has the dual boot config in it
<escott> Stranger, so you installed a real ubuntu alongside the windows that previously existed and which contained WUBI
<crystufer> xorg.conf is empty. Help plx.
<Stranger> I installed wubi right. Then I reinstalled windows without uninstalling wubi.
<Stranger> I still get the duel boot option, just I can't actually use the ubunti install.
<captine> really excited fr this announcement
<escott> Stranger, and i'm back to not understanding what you did
<Dalton_> Hey all
<Stranger> I reinstalled windows 7 with wubi installed. But it still gives me ubuntu option, except when I choose it ubuntu throws errors.
<holstein> Stranger: i would recover the bootloader for windows
<Kralle> Anyone can help with ubuntu desktop?
<Reezz> Stranger, so you had windows and wubi installed on the SAME drive?
<Kralle> When i boot from it
<Kralle> It say failed to idle channel 2 and 3.
<Stranger> Reezz Correct
<Kralle> What can i do to fix that problem?
<holstein> Stranger: sounds to me like, windows had an entry for ubuntu and windows, and the ubuntu one is still there, though you removed the target
<jhutchins_wk> Stranger: It would be useful to know what the errors are.
<Stranger> I could load irc on my laptop and try to boot from my desktop
<holstein> Stranger: if you are going to install linux, just go on, since grub will blow out the arguably fautly windows one
<thnee> why is pip so slow when searching and downloading packages compared to the pip on my debian install? is it configured to go to a different mirror or something?
<Kralle> Anyone cna help +
<Kralle> ?
<Stranger> holstein I want windows and ubuntu on the same drive. Which is why I chose wubi
<holstein> Stranger: if the windows bootloader is booting windows and has an entry for ubuntu, which you removed manually, then it is doing what it is supposed to do.. you can either reinstall it, or edit it
<escott> Kralle, can you provide the exact error message
<Stranger> holstein I never removed it manually
<Reezz> Stranger, install windows. Then install wubi. I'm running a similar setup
<Stranger> I just reinstalled windows with wubi installed
<holstein> Stranger: sure.. you wan want/have what you want.. im just expaining why you have an ubuntu entry
<holstein> Stranger: you removed windows, correct?
<holstein> Stranger: you reinstalled?
<Stranger> I reinstalled windows with an iso while it was running
<Stranger> So yes?
<Kralle> escott yes i can. one second
<holstein> Stranger: correct.. so, the old windows with the wubi ubuntu is *gone*
<Stranger> Yes..
<holstein> Stranger: you removed it.. and the entry is still theer, because you didnt uninstall it.. you just removed it, manually.. the entry points to a location you removed
<holstein> Stranger: everything is working as it should
<Stranger> Ok be right back
<holstein> Stranger: if you want, you can manually "repair" the misconfigured windows bootloader.. or reinstall it..
<Kralle> [time from startup] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Failed to idle channel 2
<Kralle> escott [time from startup] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Failed to idle channel 2
<Kralle> The error message
<escott> Kralle, ok does the gui work?
<Kralle> escott Nope.
<escott> !nomodeset | Kralle
<ubottu> Kralle: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> Kralle, you could also try the proprietary drivers
<Kralle> There is a error with the graphic on my screen yes
<Kralle> So what i have to do?
<oneliner> hello there i need to run an sql import that will potentially take several hours while unatended, i need to make sure the box aint gonna try and do something silly like energy saving suyspend of something like that, where should i check to make sure?
<jhutchins_wk> Kralle: Do c:\ubuntu and c:\wubildir still exist?
<Kralle> I dont know
<Kralle> I cant see the interface.
<SaltyFish> Has someone been complaining about salty fish recently?
<jhutchins_wk> Kralle: Sorry, wrong nick.
<blomkvist> SaltyFish: they don't contain enough salt
<deuterium> my ubuntu stops booting after this http://pastebin.com/gG0y7K8C . this is the console output.. i don't have any logs as booting seems to stop before there's anything logged.
<deuterium> i.e. after completing /scripts/init-bottom .. seems to be in the initrd
<escott> deuterium, yes it is
<deuterium> escott: any idea what might be the reason for this or how i can further narrow down the issue?
<sharperguy> Can anyone think why dd seems to get logarithmically slower as it copies?
<escott> deuterium, not really
<deuterium> escott: oops.. it's my most important server :/
<jpds> deuterium: Boot into recovery mode?
<deuterium> jpds: good point.. any idea how to do this from grub?
<crystufer> Okay. This display problem is seriously frustrating. I cannot set up my monitors correctly.
<jpds> deuterium: Choose the recovery mode menu option? :)
<deuterium> jpds: haven't noticed any.. but let me check, thanks so far
<waspinator> 4
<waspinator> 3
<waspinator> 2
<waspinator> 1
<FloodBot1> waspinator: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crystufer> Apparently when I updated my video driver, the computer lost all information concerning my video set up.
<blow> and then it hangs
<crystufer> And when I type xrandr -q it says that I only have one display and it's a laptop monitor.
<z2s8> Ubuntu for tablets is out!
<blow> hangs...
<charis> 503 Service Unavailable
<k1l> !tablet
<ubottu> The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<pemibo> 503 Service Unavailable, seems like a lot of people reload the page ;)
<mosimo> the day i leave my tablet at home too
<ikonia> z2s8: where ?
<ingo__> anyhthing happening for you guys on ubuntu.com?
<ingo__> don't see anything yet
<waspinator> HTCs site worked right away after the countdown. still can't access anything on ubuntu
<ingo__> clock is still at 00:00 :)
<ingo__> damn
<z2s8> Ubuntu.com
<ingo__> anything related to ubuntu for htc?
<deuterium> jpds: i have the option to edit the commands before booting by hitting 'e' in grub (could also hit 'a' or 'c'). but there's no rescue mode
<ikonia> z2s8: there is nothing on there
<waspinator> nope
<crystufer> So noone can help?
<ingo__> hmm as expected...
<holstein> crystufer: whats the issue?
<jpds> deuterium: There should be a "Other options" menu item.
<holstein> crystufer: i usually try arandr
<dysoco> now everything crashed
<crystufer> arandr -q?
<holstein> crystufer: also, the graphics driver can be an issue
<holstein> crystufer: arandr is a GUI
<crystufer> Oh!
<deuterium> jpds: there isn't any.. but maybe i can manually try using an older initrd
<crystufer> So you think I might have success going back to my previous driver?
<ingo__> lol i thought this channe would be vibrant with talk over the tablet announcement :D
<ingo__> nobody cares :D
<maxygas> hi i need some help please
<dysoco> there we go
<dysoco> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<Pinkamena_D> hello, i have a multi boot system (ubuntu, backtrack, winxp) i needed to replace the motherboard because water was spilled on it, the linux installs obviously still work fine, the the windows one will not boot now, what would be the standard reinstall procedure so i don't ruin the grub or anything?
<cataurius> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices
<holstein> ingo__: try the offtopic channels
<ingo__> finally
<cataurius> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<ingo__> can you recommend me a channel?
<cataurius> ^^
<crystufer> K. I'll try stuff again. :/
<waspinator> soo slow
<holstein> ingo__: this is official support. try the offtipc channel
<ingo__> i'm sorry, will do
<maxygas> i just installed my linux with  vmware and i want to set up my usb wireless device can somebody help me please?
<z2s8> Ubuntu for tablets is out! Now really :)
<ingo__> which channel is the OT channel?
<ikonia> z2s8: please show me the link
<ikonia> ingo__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ptl> so
<ptl> what is the tablet surprise?
<ptl> can't load ubuntu page
<eyedea> argh you beat me to it ikonia
<uris> huh, server crashed?
<dmonjo>  i am getting this error when trying to update the systme! GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team
<eyedea> ptl: http://puu.sh/256WM
<Myrtti> ptl: that the discussion about it isn't on this channel.
<z2s8> Ikonia just Ubuntu.Com got uodated
<maxygas> ??
<Kroach> is it only me ot the countdown on ubuntu.com is at 0:00:00 and nothing happened?
<Myrtti> !tablet
<ubottu> The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<xente> how do you get schroot to unmount the filesystems in the chroot's?
<ptl> will this interface be available for the nexus 7?
<ikonia> z2s8: no, it's just a clock, there is nothing says it's out, or providing details. Please stop saying "it's out!!!" until there is something to actually see
<ptl> ah
<ptl> ok
<ptl> sorry
<ptl> going to ubuntu-tablet
<Myrtti> thank you
<z2s8> Ikonia just refresh your page
<z2s8> It is out
<ikonia> z2s8: have done multiple times
<ikonia> z2s8: please take a screen shot and show me what you see
<Myrtti> z2s8: please take it to #ubuntu-tablet or -discuss.
<crystufer> holstein, You were right, the driver may in fact have been the problem. A rollback to the one I was using before fixed the issue.
<NVMadmin_Mickey> could anyone like to explain why when I do an update for a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 desktop I lose both my eth0 and wlan drivers.
<crystufer> holstein,  Thank you very much.
<angs> I have a sd card that Gparted cannot create a partition table. how can I try to do it on the command line?
<blow> come one guys.. why u lot so picky on not discussing the tablet release here, eveybody is excited about it, sending everybody to talk about it on other channel seems a bit odd. It is part of Ubuntu! come on, this is not about iThings.
<z2s8> Here you go https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6Ag4n1QnSbVOEZXaWh3QTN6T2M/edit
<DJones> blow: Its not a support issue, this channel is only for support
<Myrtti> blow: this is a support channel and has been for seven years.
<blow> oh goodness... weird, very weird.... Then should channel shoudl be called #ubuntu-support
<blow> everybody here is in the wrong place then...
<k1l> !tablet | blow
<ubottu> blow: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<Myrtti> blow: feel free to discuss the semantics at #ubuntu-ops
<BluesKaj> blow, not "everybody" is excited , and take your excitement to proper chat
<xente> how do you get schroot to unmount its file systems
<xente> ?
<flintser> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<somnambulant> default action for a local-local rsync if file exists --> update if newer timestamp otherwise will not overwrite? Is this correct?
<cigos> ciao
<brontosaurusrex> trying to setup minidlna, looking at /etc/minidlna.conf, what exactly is notify_interval ?
<linusoleander> I've problem with a cron job that can't find binary in /usr/local/bin, is this usual?
<jrib> linusoleander: are you providing the full path?  PATH in your crontab is very limited by default
<awktion> does it show up in 'which <binary>' no quotes no <>
<TakeItEZ> linusoleander: call it with full path
<awktion> owner@dw64:~$ which nano
<awktion> /usr/bin/nano
<awktion> ^--- like that?
<sharperguy> Hi, I've used dd to write an iso image to a particular partition of an external drive, now how do i make sure the MBR points to that partition?
<linusoleander> The thing is that the user can call the binary without the fullpath, but not through a cronjob
<TakeItEZ> linusoleander: or define PATH var in crontab
<TakeItEZ> linusoleander: users-crontab?
<jrib> linusoleander: yes, that's normal since PATH is not the same in your crontab
<linusoleander> jrib: Aha
<escott> linusoleander, its a good idea to specify the fullpath in crontab
<linusoleander> Is it "fixable"?
<jrib> linusoleander: provide the full path or define PATH to whatever you want at the top of your crontab
<linusoleander> All my problems would be solved it the users PATH variable was used
<Noorideen> hello, i want to know what are the differences between mint and ubuntu? if possible
<jackyboy633> @brontosaurusrex I reckon it is how often miniDLNA notifies DLNA-compatible devices of its presence
<jackyboy633> @noorideen Well, mint uses a different desktop environment (cinnamon instead of unity)
<brontosaurusrex> jackyboy633: yes, but if i set that to a very high number its still working fine, if  is is a small number, then my client looses connection every time a notify (whatever that is) is issued
<chamunks> im not really sure what's broken here http://puu.sh/257uQ
<brontosaurusrex> so, not sure how to "disable" this
<angs> could any one suggest me a hex editor that I can install by apt-get?
<brontosaurusrex> any clues?
<chamunks> it seems to be wanting to downgrade my linux kernel image from what I can gather but im notreally sure why this is happening.
<bd___> Hello. Which one is the best of 2 ubuntu versions available on the website? 12.04 or 12.10? Thanks
<escott> linusoleander, and if your user changes his path then the cron job fails inexplicably
<Noorideen> jackbrown, thank you, but what i see is that pro programmers uses ubuntu, and new programmers uses mint, why?
<escott> linusoleander, always use full paths. always specify explicitly any environment variables needed
<phunyguy> hey folks, I am trying to use motion to capture a security camera, and the only way it will work is with  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so before the command.  How can I add that to the init script in /etc/init.d ?
<linusoleander> escott: It isn't used by anyone but the system
<chamunks> bd___, there isnt any best its preference really
<bd___> chamunks: they are both more or less the same Ubuntu?
<chamunks> bd___, stable long term service releases are less bleeding edge which is basically the only difference
<jackbrown> ??
<k1l> Noorideen: mint uses another managment with the codecs and drivers and 3rd party programs. and got another update system management.
<chamunks> bd___, 12.04 is an LTS release (long term service[2years])
<linusoleander> escott: That won't always work
<bazhang> chamunks, its 5 years
<bd___> chamunks: ah ok.  Do you think ubuntu's bleeding edge "definition" is stable enough for a production environment?
<Noorideen> k1l, so you ubuntu > mint?
<chamunks> bazhang, thanks for correcting me :) I just assumed wrong i suppose :P
<bd___> bazhang: you'd go with 12.04 or 12.10?
<bazhang> Noorideen, thats not on topic here. no more polling
<edheldil> Hi all, I have noticed that when resolving (build) dependencies with a stated max version, lucid picks the correct non-newest package, while precise aborts due to trying just the newest one. AFAICS the matching version should be available in both. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a tweak for it?
<chamunks> bd___, if its an office I wouldn't suggest the latest unless you know why
<jackyboy633> @brontosaurusrex I've Googled it and it says that if you set it to a very high value (i. E. 90000) then the problem will not occur.
<chamunks> bd___, what is the roles these terminals would be being used for?
<bazhang> bd___, depends. one is LTS 5 years support the other is 18 months. you choose
<Noorideen> bazhang, ^_-
<k1l> Noorideen: i dont want to decide for other users. but that topic would suit better into #ubuntu-discuss
<bazhang> Noorideen, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bd___> chamunks: web, steam and programming. Nothing out of the ordinary, it won't be a 24-hour connected server machine xD.
<Noorideen> ok ty will go there
<chamunks> bd___, sounds like a home office yes?
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<bd___> bazhang: that's a big difference in support. Do you think that upgrading on a 6-month timeframe is safe?
<bd___> chamunks: yes, kind of. Work and Entertainment, 50/50 :)
<chamunks> bd___, I myself always find waiting on upgrading on the normal releases for a month or so is usuallly preferable to me as I dont like the launch bugs.
<chamunks> bd___, ok well you'd likely get more enjoyment out of the latest if you like to have the newest features.
<bd___> chamunks: and you never had problems with the upgrade procedure?
<chamunks> bd___, im not sure how steam is going to be changing the linux game though its hard to forsee that.  But I myself have learned that I usually prefer the lts releases they drop a new one every 2 years but support them for 5
<chamunks> bd___, I wouldn't say that at all.
<bd___> chamunks: in Windows I always did clean installs. But they also have new versions in 3 years at least, not 6 months :). Windows upgrades tended to put the system slow, laggy
<chamunks> bd___, but if you dont change too much you could get away with an upgrade fairly well I've seen some upgrade ok.
<chamunks> bd___, you likely wont notice that with ubuntu ubuntu is an entirely different beast from windows.
<bd___> chamunks: I've seen that Valve supports Ubuntu 12.04 LTS for steam. Does that mean that steam doesn't work in 12.10, 13.04 or further?
<chamunks> bd___, I would imagine if it supports 12.04 that you'd be fine to run future versions as well but 12.04 would be the supported release.
<ejv> or... try it and find out.
<wootis_lap> i run 12.10 xubuntu and steam works fine.
<chamunks> bd___, meaning if you go and run future versions steam/valve likely wont support your problems.
<chamunks> bd___, basically official support means if somethings broken they will help you fix probably.
<chamunks> bd___, otherwise you're on your own.
<bd___> chamunks: canonical may take efforts to keep steam compatibility with newer versions in order to have users who install the non-LTS versions instead
<chamunks> http://puu.sh/257uQ im running 12.04 lts server x64 and im wondering why its trying to downgrade my kernel or what might be causing this conflict.
<chamunks> bd___, linux usually doesnt backpedal.
<ejv> that's not true, LTS support essentially means they will continue to provide security and package updates for the environment, to the community. You need to actually purchase a "SLA" from Canonical if you actually want "official" support.
<WXZ> how do I find out how many root windows are running on the system?
<Myrtti> chamunks: you realise that the problem isn't necessarily that it is trying to downgrade (as I can't actually see what version of kernel you already have) but the fact that you're running low on disc space?
<Myrtti> chamunks: atleast on /boot?
<chamunks> Myrtti, I kind of inherited that problem  I dont know why the isolated the /boot partition but I dont really know how to remedy this issue.
<Myrtti> chamunks: you might have older linux kernels that you don't actually need anymore
<Myrtti> chamunks: they aren't autoremoved
<chamunks> Myrtti, makes sense
<angs> what is the command to make a partition table on /dev/sdb ?
<chamunks> Myrtti, the server provider we're using is pretty new and trying to use some of our youtuber's fame to help promote by donating us  this server.
<ejv> angs: fdisk / parted
<chamunks> Myrtti, so they have some strange ideas.
<chamunks> Myrtti, how would I go about removing the old versions?
<ejv> seperating /boot into it's own partition isn't that strange at all.
<angs> ejv: how is the usage, fdisk /dev/sdb parted?
<black_puppydog> hey all,
<escott> angs, ejv you should use parted not fdisk
<ejv> angs: man fdisk | man parted
<Ezekiel86> hi
<black_puppydog> the ubuntu as think client thingy that mark mentions in the tablet video, does anybody have pointers to that?
<chamunks> Myrtti, this is the first thing that comes up http://askubuntu.com/questions/153185/how-to-remove-kernels-from-previous-release
<ejv> if you're a sysadmin, you should be familiar with how to use both
<holstein> chamunks: i just leave them. they are quite small in size
<chamunks> holstein, then I can't remedy my problem
<chamunks> holstein, http://puu.sh/257uQ
<holstein> chamunks: sure, you can do what you like.. everything is open.. what is the issue?
<Myrtti> chamunks: the first answer seems about right, although I doubt update-grub2 is needed
<ejv> scroll up holstein lol
<holstein> im just not sure you have a problem,other than maybe one you are creating for yourself that might not be neccessary
<bd___> chamunks: do you know of a ppa with libreoffice 4?
<holstein> ejv: i am asking for a consice recap...
<chamunks> bd___, no but im sure you can just ask the channel someone might pipe up
<bd___> Anybody here has a PPA with libreoffice 4? Tks
<chamunks> holstein, i've only got a 100mb /boot for some reason the server admins thought this was a good idea when they imaged the server.
<EyePulp> maybe a silly question - are there restrictions on the filename of an upstart file?  e.g. is foo.bar.baz.conf  acceptable, or do the dots make it barf?
<chamunks> Myrtti, ok thanks I hope this doesn't break things :P
<ejv> 100mb for /boot is plenty, remove the older kernels you don't need
<geryon6> EyePulp: Don't know, but you could use dashes instead of dots. That works definitely.
<xQuinn> Hello everyone - I have a netbook with an AMD C-70. The battery life is awful and there's no brightness settings on the open source driver and it's not supported by catalyst...what should I do?
<holstein> chamunks: i would just search "linux" in the package manager of your choice
<chamunks> holstein, I only have ssh access to this machine its a server hosted by some people in newzealand
<EyePulp> geryon6: true enough - I had wondered a few times in the past and thought I'd to educate myself finally. =)  I was hoping this would elaborate more:  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#job-configuration-file
<EyePulp> geryon6: I'll find out shortly. =)
<xQuinn> Hello everyone - I have a netbook with an AMD C-70. The battery life is awful and there's no brightness settings on the open source driver and it's not supported by catalyst...what should I do?
<ejv> Pray :)
<holstein> chamunks: cool, so the commandline pacakge management tool of your choice
<Abhijit> hi. where to talk about ubuntu tablet?
<Abhijit> the register page is not working.
<holstein> !patience | xQuinn
<ubottu> xQuinn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> !tablet > Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit, please see my private message
<chamunks> holstein, I'd imagine anything containing "Linux" would spew a boatload of stuff.
<holstein> xQuinn: i found better supported hardware.. theres jupiter for power management.. but the hardware support will be what it is, pretty much
<holstein> chamunks: i would not imagine, and just search..
<Stranger> Alright I was here a little bit ago. I was having problems with wubi showing up as a boot option and not working after reinstalling windows. So I re-reinstalled wubi and I get the same error.. Using google I am really lost.
<holstein> chamunks: you should be able to see a list of the kernels you have installed and search for them one by one if you like
<oal> Ubuntu for tablets looks phenomenal. Can't wait to put it in my Nexus 10. :D
<holstein> Stranger: you asked that the wubi install be removed.. you will need to manually work with the windows bootloader
<cigos> !list
<ubottu> cigos: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<holstein> Stranger: try recovering the windows bootloader if you have not
<Stranger> holstein Sorry I thought I made it clear. I wanted it to work
<chamunks> holstein, fair enough I've found a howto via google that seems decent.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/153185/how-to-remove-kernels-from-previous-release
<Stranger> It was not working.
<Stranger> Can you point me towards something...?
<holstein> Stranger: sure.. you removed it, so it wont work
<ejv> chamunks: using Synaptic makes removing older kernels very easy.
<Stranger> Well the problem was it was still showing up as a boot option when I don't think it should have
<holstein> Stranger: i would just recover the mbr in windows
<Stranger> And actually running the wubi.exe did nothing.
<Stranger> mbr?
<Myrtti> ejv: when you don't have graphical user interface, Synaptic is a bit difficult suggestion.
<chamunks> ejv, its a headless server It wouuld be a pain to setup x-forwarding but I do know synaptic and its a great tool :)
<holstein> Stranger: the fact is, you blew out te wubi install and the entry was still there..
<holstein> Stranger: what would i do? i would look at the windows MBR config
<Touhou11> If you don't have a GUI, aptitude is a great alternative to Synaptic
<bazhang> !aptitude | Touhou11
<ubottu> Touhou11: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Stranger> holstein I have no idea, what you are suggestion or how this would "fix" wubi.
<holstein> Stranger: wubi is not broken. its just not booting due to the bootloader config
<holstein> Stranger: you removed the wubi target when you reinstalled windows.. the bootloader left the entry inplace
<geryon6> Actually I don't have problems with aptitude an multiarch any more in 12.04.
<Ziber> I want to make a crontab run once a day at midnight. I'm not terribly familiar with crontab syntax...
<geryon6> *and
<holstein> Stranger: what you have now is an entry in the windows bootloader that is pointing to a target you removed.. i would manaully fix the bootloader
<Ziber> 0 0 * * * /path/to/script?
<ejv> chamunks: in that case, that link will be sufficient ;)
<chamunks> ejv, :) i'm already running into a problem http://puu.sh/258dF
<Stranger> holstein Just to be clear, when I boot. It gives me the option to choose ubuntu and when I do I get Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) + other shit.
<holstein> Stranger: watch the languge, and yes, it is pointint to the old wuib install you removed
<holstein> Stranger: the windows bootloader says "boot that wubi install" but you removed it
<chamunks> Myrtti, http://puu.sh/258dF is my next issue.
<ejv> chamunks: do what it says, apt-get -f install
<chamunks> ejv, my issue is I cant because of lack of space
<Stranger> holstein Can you link something that tells me how to fix this?
<chamunks> ejv, in my /boot so I'm trying to apt-get purge some stuff so i have space so that I can run apt-get -f install
<Myrtti> chamunks: do what it tells you to do
<chamunks> kk
<chamunks> Myrtti, ejv http://puu.sh/258hO
<chamunks> this looks like it should work
<chamunks> Myrtti, ejv then I get this http://puu.sh/258j7
<holstein> Stranger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot_boot_into_Ubuntu http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.com/2012/08/boot-repair-and-wubi.html
<Stranger> holstein thank you
<holstein> Stranger: i ran those last 2 together.. oppologies
<holstein> Stranger: let me know if you need me to repost them seperated so you can click on them
<Myrtti> chamunks: boo :-( sadly I have to go cook dinner and can't help you more, but good luck and I hope you get it fixed
<chiang> /
<chamunks> myrtti eat something delicious :)
<chiang> /
<eddd> anyone know some imageviewer like display that can read from stdout ?
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, with all the new talk of tablets and phones, is there any improvement to the Unity DE? My previous experiences with it (half a year ago) is that it was still kinda laggy.
<holstein> DeltaHeavy: try it live
<Touhou11> DeltaHeavy: The UI is ok, but the dashboard searching is slow imo. Especially compared to GNOME Shell/Windows/Spotlight
<DeltaHeavy> holstein: I don't have time for that for the moment, just wondering if anybody knows. I like Unity's layout, just not it's performance.
<DeltaHeavy> Touhou11: Ok, do you also find there's a bit of a delay in comparison to GNOME etc when you click on one of those side icons?
<k1l> DeltaHeavy: no lag or delay here
<Touhou11> DeltaHeavy: Delay in launching the programs? Or for the UI to animate/respond? It's ok for me, though I have proprietary drivers for my graphics card installed. Don't know how it is without hardware acceleration
<holstein> DeltaHeavy: i would say, any improvents are a matter of opinion.. unity/ubuntu are always in active development
<k1l> DeltaHeavy: but that depends on the hardware and the drivers involved. better try yourselv
<brian__> Hi all. Can anyone advise me about an error that I have with my update manager? "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<brian__> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_i18n_Translation-en
<brian__> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<brian__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<DeltaHeavy> Touhou11: Moreso the UI being responsive.
<holstein> brian__: try "sudo apt-get update" then whatever you are doing.. also, pastebin
<DeltaHeavy> And yeah, perhaps I should install the proprietary NVidea drivers instead of using nouvou or whatever it works with by default
<Touhou11> DeltaHeavy: I always notice a lag with any X Windows environment personally, Windows and Mac are much better in that regard.
<DeltaHeavy> I usually use my hardrive on more than one computer though so that's an issue =/
<brian__> Ok I'll try that Just a minute.
<DeltaHeavy> Touhou11: GNOME2/MATE/Cinnamon/XFCE have 0 lag for me, only Unity when I use it.
<holstein> DeltaHeavy: i find lag in UI's in general.. is unity faster? sure.. speed is a focus.. is it fast enough? thats up to you.. is is faster than others? probably like anything else, faster than some and slower than others
<holstein> also, depends on what you need/want.. and the hardare you are running on
<holstein> hardware*
<Touhou11> Wayland should help, X11 architecture affects the responsiveness at the moment
<parallel21> Anyone setup jabber to auth against Windows AD?
<brian__> holstein: Done - here is the error I got in the terminal window ...
<DeltaHeavy> holstein: Yeah, I just find besides me, other people I've talked to previously have had issues with Unity's responsiveness across a wide range of hardware. Guess I'll have to try it for myself.
<brian__> W: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/apt.insynchq.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_non-free_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch   E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<holstein> brian__: i would look at my sources
<brian__> holstein: you got a newby here. how must i go about that?
<escott> brian__, its possible that the mirror you are downloading from just needs an update. try a different mirror or wait 24hours
<holstein> brian__: what did you do right befor this error? have you tried "fix broken packages" in the menu in synaptic?
<holstein> yeah.. thats likely as well brian__ ^^
<atomx> Hi. I try to make a network boot using PXE. I installed dhcp3 and tftpd-hpa , and I do not know what to do next.
<atomx> There are too many tutorials , and I do not know which one to chose
<ikonia> atomx: what have you done so far
<sharperguy> Anyone know why when I open usb-creator I can see one partition of my external drive twice, and not the other?
<ikonia> atomx: have you looked on the ubuntu wiki ?
<atomx> ikonia: yes, I am there now.
<blow> .
<atomx> both computers, server & client are and will be ubuntu
<atomx> (netboot client I mean)
<escott> sharperguy, can you run "sudo parted -l" and paste that to us via paste.ubuntu.com
<brian__> holstein: First time seen this error. I get the same error when trying to start Synaptic (now I'm getting worried)
<atomx> ikonia: Now I think I should configure eth0 and the dhcp  and the tftp server in the right way .
<ikonia> atomx: you already knew that....
<Synthead> if I download a .desktop file, it won't launch from Nautilus unless I go (right-click), properties, permissions, and check "Allow executing file as program".  What does this actually do?  When running XFCE, this is not necessary, which seems strange.
<holstein> brian__: you could be accessing a bad miror as escott suggests..
<atomx> ikonia: yeah, but I tried once a few days ago, and after 1 hour I gave up. It did not work, and I suspected it took too much time to learn how to do it. Now I am trying to do it , in the same time asking the experts
<brian__> holstein: escott: how will i determine which mirror i am currently accessing?
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I just restarted my server (10.04) and MySQL won't start.. when I try service mysql start I get "start: Job failed to start".. Where might I find the logs to find out why it won't start?
<ikonia> atomx: you're not asking anything though
<holstein> brian__: its listed in the error
<dniw> hey i'm trying to make my macbook pro ubuntu only, when i boot from CD i can't find "partition editor" in the system settings
<holstein> dniw: gparted
<dniw> is that what i type in the search?
<ejv> JeffJassky: what does it say when you perform: sudo service mysql restart ?
<holstein> !info gparted
<ejv> pastebin is your friend
<JeffJassky> ejv: "restart: Unknown instance: "
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1 (quantal), package size 522 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<brian__> holstein: Would it be maybe this "W: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/apt.insynchq.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_non-free_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<JeffJassky> ejv: same with "stop"
<JeffJassky> I've been googling for like 30 minutes. No luck.
<atomx> Is there a tool like netstat, to see whether a given port is open by a given application, and the status of the port ?
<escott> brian__, your mirror is insynchq.com (its in the filename)
<holstein> brian__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-hash-sum-mismatch-error has a suggestion
<ejv> perhaps your restart broke something, start looking in /var/log/
<Malsasa> Hello, anybody can help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518579#post12518579   <<<   How to Write Correct copyright File?
<brian__> holstein: Thx - i'll check it out
<ejv> if that doesn't turn up anything, i'd simply re-install the service, and restore your database from backup.
<PTAlisPT> Hello!
<atomx> sudo service tftpd-hpa restart says  tftpd-hpa stop/waiting and tftpd-hpa start/running, but `ps -e|grep ftp` is void . Is it good so ?
<Malsasa> PTAlisPT: yes...
<PTAlisPT> Could you explain me something?
<ikonia> atomx: just telnet to the port
<PTAlisPT> It's like this, I've just read the ubuntu tablet thing
<Malsasa> PTAlisPT: if your question is not difficult...
<atomx> ikonia: does not work
<ikonia> atomx: then it's not open
<sharperguy> Why does usb-creator not show me the other partition of my external drive?
<genii-around> sharperguy: Because it's not a partitioning program
<dniw> holstein ty, found it
<escott> sharperguy, can you run "sudo parted -l" and paste that to us via paste.ubuntu.com
<atomx> ikonia: it will be long work to do, as it looks like.
<PTAlisPT_> Why do they want to create a tablet?
<ikonia> PTAlisPT_: mail and ask
<sharperguy> http://pastebin.com/3rYgH0Cu
<sharperguy> so I want to install to /dev/sdb2
<PTAlisPT_> Shouldn't it be easier to get an android tablet and run ubuntu on it?
<ikonia> PTAlisPT_: mail them and ask them
<PTAlisPT_> Ok, sorry if I am ebing annoying...
<PTAlisPT_> :-(
<PTAlisPT_> *being
<ikonia> PTAlisPT_: not at all, but you can't expect people to know Canonical's marketing/long term strategy
<root__> Hello World
<ikonia> PTAlisPT_: only Canonical can respond to that question
<PTAlisPT_> Yeah... Do you know if it is too hard to install ubuntu on a tablet?
<PTAlisPT_> ARM one
<porkchop85> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1918849
<LaserShark> PTAlisPT_, depends on the tablet
<escott> sharperguy, i would imagine its because you can't use the other partition in a liveusb
<PTAlisPT_> An quad core arm 15 2gb of ram
<porkchop85> im running it on my asus transformer
<PTAlisPT_> This one for example
<porkchop85> but a few things dont work
<sharperguy> escott, I've managed this before though, this is what this partition has always done
<PTAlisPT_> yes, but ASUS has a lot of support
<LaserShark> i'm too lazy to get off my butt and install it on my nexus 7
<sharperguy> escott, I'm just trying to put a different image on it
<porkchop85> im gonna put android back on it though
<porkchop85> i miss multitouch lol
<PTAlisPT_> Some tablets have great potencial, ubuntu is the key
<supNow> anyone in here feeling generous enough to help a poor guy in need without directing me to another channel saying it's their fault? lol :)
<ikonia> supNow: depends on the problem, we deal with ubuntu issues here
<sharperguy> escott, ok I reformatted it with fat32 and it shows up now
<evilroots> supnow, whats the problem?
<sharperguy> escott, but do you know how i can do this and be sure im not telling it to erase the whole drive? because ive made this mistake before
<PTAlisPT__> Disconnected again
<supNow> I'm having some issues due to the way ubuntu installs apache and getting something else installed and working properly evilroots , ikonia
<PTAlisPT__> The problem is to install ubuntu on tablets, I mean, taking a generic and put ubuntu or other dist on it
<Guido1> hello, i have some problems with my ipod mini syncronisatie. does anyone knows something about this?
<ikonia> supNow: ok, so can you expand on the problem please.
<bazhang> !tablet | PTAlisPT__
<ubottu> PTAlisPT__: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<PTAlisPT__> ok, thank you!
<bazhang> PTAlisPT__, this is the wrong channel for it
<brian__> holstein: Ok - the content of the dir was removed as suggested. Did the apt-get update and got no error this time. Should i now try synaptic or the update manager?
<escott> sharperguy, not really its an unusual configuration for a liveusb
<sakkemo> does it matter what size /run is if it's "large enough"? Is there any harm that it is as large as 1.6 GB; is the memory still usable for other programs if /run is pretty escampty?
<sakkemo> SUOLAp4hkin4
<ejv> no ikonia , it's more fun to guess what it might be, rather than have details! cmon!
<SJr> I upgraded Kubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 on my Mac Mini (no Mac OS X partition left) and now the system doesn't boot. It just hangs on a blinking cursor. I'm pretty sure the installer did something funking to the bootloader but I'm not sure how to fix it.
<holstein> brian__: if you have no errors, do what you were doing and enjoy!
<ubuntuw1204> Hola!
<sakkemo> man i3-msg
<sweb>  how can i enable dns caching for using wget ?
<SJr> I can boot into a USB drive
<escott> sakkemo, run is a tmpfs
<ejv> "I'll take 20 questions for $800 Alex"
<sakkemo> jjjjjjjjjji3-msreload
<supNow> I've been trying to install vtigercrm. I tried the .bin file but ran into issues because of the httpd.conf vs apache2.conf so I canned that idea and downloaded the source of vtigercrm. I am able to get it loading the install page and get through the steps of putting in db info etc. but when I click to install it returns a blank page. So I'm thinking it is possibly a permission issue, but I did to chmod 775 for the folder.
<sakkemo> jjjjjjjjjji3-msrecommand load
<ikonia> sakkemo: please stop that
<sakkemo> jjjjjjjjjji3-msrecomman
<sakkemo> jjjjjjjjjji3-msrecomman -h
<ikonia> sakkemo: stop now
<chaz_z> hey guys, I have kde installed over xubuntu. I need to change my gtk settings but I don't have the gtk config application in my software sources. what to do?
<apb1963_> This is making me a little nuts...  what am I doing wrong here?  find . -type f | xargs grep LS_COLORS {}\;
<sakkemo> man i3luefire_ -ms
<ikonia> sakkemo: last warning
<escott> apb1963_, you have confused -exec with xargs
<supNow> ikonia, evilroots  I responded but forgot to include your names
<ikonia> supNow: I saw,
<erle-> whats the best exif data viewer?
<sakkemo> qstartx
<ikonia> supNow: what language is the web page written in
<chaz_z> nvm I found it lol
<brian__> holstein: escott: It works. all back to normal and the "no entry" sign in the task bar has disappeared. You guys rock. awesome. Thanks for your help, really appreciated.
<apb1963_> oh
<supNow> ikonia, english
<Malsasa> Hello, anybody can help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518579#post12518579 <<< How to Write Correct copyright File?
<ejv> sweb: wget is independent of dns caching; I would look into using something like dnsmasq
<sharperguy> escott, ok well i think i did the right think and at least it booted
<supNow> ikonia, php :)
<escott> apb1963_, on top of which i would ask... why not just use the -R option to grep
<ikonia> supNow: no, I mean programming language
<ikonia> supNow: ok, can you do a quick test page to confirm php is working properly
<supNow> yes I realized that after slapping myself in the head... lol
<ikonia> supNow: just something like a php_info();
<ejv> where did sakkemo go, i liked him
<supNow> phpadmin is running fine as well as another local site I have running on the internal server
<apb1963_> because back in my day we didn't have a -R option to grep.  We had to walk 5 miles just to get the regular grep and we were happy to do it.
<ikonia> supNow: ok, so that's a good sign
<escott> apb1963_, uphill in the snow both ways :)
<supNow> ikonia, yes it is :) I do good and had 0 issues until this install
<ikonia> supNow: so now sadly you're going to have to run through each function in the install.php page and see which one it's failing on
<genadi> hello! I am trying to setup SMB server conf to be public, and allow my laptops, smartphones etc access all my shares without requiring username/password
<genadi> I read the Samba documentation
<apb1963_> nah, this was in California no snow and it was by the beach
<ikonia> supNow: may want to enable php debugging too, try to get some better output
<genadi> and I cant figure out how to do this, using user level auth, or share level auth :/
<genadi> it just doesnt specify
<ejv> !enter | genadi
<ubottu> genadi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<supNow> ikonia, ok let me get that open and for debugging is that enabled in the php.ini?
<ikonia> supNow: I think there are debugging options in the php.ini
<genadi> ok ejv
<psichas> what i should write in boot if i want start debian without xdm?
<apb1963_> ok now I'm getting a missing argument??
<apb1963_> to -exec?
<supNow> ikonia, before I do this I'd like to add something in in case it may change. After clicking to install and it returning a blank page (no db tables created) if I try to ryun the install again, the install feature is gone but a migrate feature added, it's as if it sees a previous version there even though nothing was done.
<bazhang> psichas, #debian
<kriss3d> Is there a known bug with the installer in ubuntu that will stall after selecting keyboard and pressing next ? (step 3) ??
<ikonia> supNow: probably just a flat that's been set
<xkid> irc.videolan.org #videolan
<ikonia> supNow: I'd check your DB config first
<supNow> ikonia, ok thank s I'll get on the debugging
<ejv> kriss3d: check the Ubiquity Launchpad, and find out.
<apb1963_> find . -type f -exec grep LS_COLORS {}\;
<sakkemo> sorry about that, my i3 bailed me and I tried to thought it dropped me to unworking virtual terminal with just the cursor rather than keeping the input here; thanks for mute :)
<escott> apb1963_, again "grep -R LS_COLORS ." also keep in mind that shell is parsed on spaces
<bazhang> sakkemo, stay on topic here
<kriss3d> ejv yeah i would but the actual distro is Backtrack 5 but since its using the ubuntu installer....
<escott> apb1963_, so "{}\;" is incorrect
<DoWhileGeek> so my ubuntu laptop is slowing down majorly and there arnt any spikes in system monitor, whats going on?
<apb1963_> ah.  needs a space
<apb1963_> thank you
<apb1963_> sadly, my quest to find where colors are set systemwide has failed
<ikonia> apb1963_: /etc/dircolors ?
<ejv> I think it goes without saying that Backtrack isn't supported here.
<apb1963_> nope
<bazhang> !backtrack | kriss3d
<ubottu> kriss3d: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> apb1963_: $LS_COLORS ?
<apb1963_> no /etc/dircolors /etc/DIR_COLORS   or any other variation I can think of.  Not in /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d/*
<ejv> i was trying to spare him that bazhang
<kriss3d> ejv and bazhang I know but since its the same installer and i assume you can guess where they point me when i ask in the BT channel...
<ejv> ok there's where you're wrong, it's *not* the same installer
<bazhang> kriss3d, it is not supported here. please dont ask any further
<kriss3d> well i might be wrong indeed yes
<apb1963_> yes but where does LS_COLORS get set on a system wide basis?
<kriss3d> ok ill respect that.
<ikonia> kriss3d: why do you think it's system wide ? and not just in the users directory
<ikonia> kriss3d: oops sorry, not you
<ikonia> apb1963_ why do you think it's system wide ? and not just in the users directory
<ejv> kriss3d: the backtrack devs could have done innumerable tweaks and changes to ubuntu's version of ubiquity; because of that support isn't offered here for that derivative.
<apb1963_> it's not in /etc/bash.bashrc
<apb1963_> err... so that it's well hidden from ordinary users?
<paul2_> i just watched the ubuntu for tablets ad and i have one question: can a usual ubuntu for tablets installation run desktop applications for ubuntu such as gimp?
<kriss3d> yeah i suppose so.. ok ill dig into the installer to see whats going on. i just assumed since ive seen a few reports on ubuntu installer doing the exact same thing..
<holstein> !tablet | paul2_
<ubottu> paul2_: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<paul2_> sorry
<evilbit> Hi All, I'm in the process of migrating from CentOS to Ubuntu 12.10 server... I was wondering if anyone has pointers to sysadmin'ing ubuntu in a cli mode only
<ejv> kriss3d: your best bet is file a report on Launchpad, or find an open ticket matching your issue, and of course #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> evilbit: same as Centos
<apb1963_> so what you're saying is.. you don't know where it is either
<ikonia> evilbit: if you can do centos, you'll have no problems with ubuntu
<evilbit> ikonia: different config files and the like
<ikonia> evilbit: not massivly different,
<kriss3d> ejv yeah thanks im in the #backtrack-linux already but ill try out the launchpads
<apb1963_> I spent a half hour googling it before coming here.. plenty of places to set it on a per user basis... but nobody seems to know where it is system wide - on ubuntu
<evilbit> ikonia: yeah... I was wondering if there's a rosetta stone for the two... I've finally got preseeds down so I can replicate kickstarts
<apb1963_> dircolors is about the closest I could come
<ikonia> evilbit: nothing offical, but I assure you it takes 5 minutes to work out the differences when you need to do something
<evilbit> ikonia: ok. thx
<exosyst> Is there something wrong with installing 12.04 to a thumbstick?
<ejv> i sense a real question in there somewhere
<crystufer_> Hey. How does one make a program run from terminal without giving the directory?
<lehzeni> exosyst, unless you have enough ram to skip having a swap partition, that thumbstick will have a short lifespan
<exosyst> It worked fine on 10.04.X but it comes up with an error about couldn't install grub to /dev/sda and I told it to use /dev/sdb (the stick) but it seems to have failed
<apb1963_> well... if somebody finds it, please /msg me.  My irc client doesn't do anything special when you say my name so please /msg me or I'll prolly never see it.  Thank you
<bulletrulz> hey how to make skype output my input you know
<exosyst> lehzeni, It's fine, I change /var/log to a ramdisk as well as /tmp - they're not designed to last that long anyway
<Gnea> bulletrulz: no, we don't know. what output? and which input, specifically?
<exosyst> But that's a step to follow actually getting it to install
<omkar_> hey guys i have ubuntu 12.10 and i have installed php5 but i wanted to know how to install json
<The_Cog> crystufer_: You would have to add the directory it's in to your "path" which is the list of directories to search when given a command.
<exosyst> omkar_, You don't install json
<bulletrulz> Gnea, like what i hear they hear
<exosyst> json is a notation, do you mean nodejs instead?
<Gnea> bulletrulz: I strongly suggest headphones for that.
<crystufer_> The_Cog Okay. that sounds doable. Where is the list?
<Gnea> bulletrulz: and a microphone.
<omkar_> when i try instslling json using this
<omkar_> apt-get install php5-json it says something like this
<bulletrulz> Gnea, yea i have head phones but i know on windows skype has a what i hear mode
<omkar_> Note, selecting 'php5-common' instead of 'php5-json'
<Gnea> bulletrulz: also, skype uses pulseaudio, so you'll need to bring up the pulseaudio controls to adjust the volumes and such
<omkar_> oh
<lehzeni> exosyst, did you zero out the whole thumbstick before trying to install 12.04?
<crystufer_> The_Cog, http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm Like that?
<exosyst> lehzeni, I didn't do that. I don't see why that would make a difference given that it's repartitioned and formatted
<bulletrulz> Gnea, do u know how to do it?
<omkar_> @exosyst i m trying to install ganglia on my laptop
<omkar_> and the ebook said so to check json
<The_Cog> crystufer_: The command "echo $PATH" will show you the current search path. To add a directory temporarily (e.g. /foo/bar), use "PATH=$PATH:/foo/bar"
<The_Cog> crystufer_: Yes that's a better description than I could type here
<crystufer_> The_Cog, Could I add a single program to that by tossing a symlink in any of the folders currently in the searchpath?
<lehzeni> exosyst, thumbdrives do some weird things with block reordering to implement wear leveling
<The_Cog> crystufer_: Yes. there's a /home/yourname/bin folder that is probably in your path. You could toss the program or symlink in there.
<wiggmpk> omkar_: php5-common will provide php5-json functions
<crystufer_> The_Cog, Perfect. Thank you for your help sir/ma'am.
<Gnea> bulletrulz: have you read the ubuntu skype page yet?
<omkar_> ok
<bulletrulz> Gnea, yes
<omkar_> ok thanks
<wiggmpk> omkar_: the pacakges conflict with each other so im assuming you already have php5-common installed.. thats why it wont let you install php5-json
<Gnea> bulletrulz: this one, right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<atomx> ikonia: does not work the tftp port
<bulletrulz> Gnea, yes
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys.. where are apparmor entries located?
<exosyst> lehzeni, yeah that's not gonna be helped by writing all over it with zeros. I guess I gotta stick with 10.04
<Raki_> hi
<jx8p> i hate to do this but i'm threatening an eBay seller who sold me a faulty MacBook
<jx8p> if they do not refund or offer partial refund they will be appearing in court in front of a magistrate
<OerHeks> jx8p, wrong channel
<stevetheitguy> is is possible to resize a mount in ubuntu 12 without booting to a live cd ?
<jx8p> OerHeks: there is no #ebay
<Gnea> jx8p: nothing to do with Ubuntu
<escott> stevetheitguy, as long as the partition is not active sure
<holstein> jx8p: check the offtopic channels
<kostkon> jx8p, there is ubuntu offtopic though
<Gnea> jx8p: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kostkon> !ot | jx8p
<ubottu> jx8p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jx8p> thanks
<stevetheitguy> it is active i have it hosted on vmware and i wanted to increase the size
<ad> helli
<dniw> how come ubuntu on my macbook pro seems like it's running the fans at max speed
<escott> stevetheitguy, you cannot resize an active partition
<lehzeni> stevetheitguy, changing an in-use partition will cause an interesting system crash and file corruption
<escott> dniw, because it is
<dniw> is there a way to make it so it doesn't?
<dniw> its pretty loud
<stevetheitguy> its not the primary partition so best would be to boot to live cd and resize ?
<wiggmpk> anyone running 12.04.2 64bit with the new LTS Enablement Stacks? Just curious as to if I should upgrade since I read it's only intended for x86 right now.
<JeffJassky> My MySQL process recently crashed. After a system reboot the mysql process is failing to start.. could anyone possibly walk me through some steps to find out why? :(
<lehzeni> stevetheitguy, that seems tobe the only way to resize
<rikimaru90> Hey guys, is there anyway I can remove the keyring password? I dislike entering my password everytime I boot, twice
<escott> rikimaru90, if it matches the login password you shouldn't be asked twice
<stevetheitguy> thanks
<rikimaru90> escott, well the passwords match, but I log in through CLI then startx
<escott> rikimaru90, that would do it
<exosyst> rikimaru90, may I ask why?
<rikimaru90> escott, I only just heard I could leave it empty, anyway to change it?
<escott> rikimaru90, short of disabling the keyring i dont see how you could leave it empty
<rikimaru90> Well I'm currently on archlinux with Cinnamon. Since ubuntu uses a lot of gnome programs I could ask for help here.
<OerHeks> dniw, did you check the mactel pages ? maybe you need fancontrol from this ppa >>> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal
<dniw> i'll check it out thanks
<mahe> am playing around with sh files, I want to create a text file in a folder. This is how I do it: var='test' echo "$var" > folder/text.txt but I recieve no such file or directory. What is wrong? Or how do I do it?
<exosyst> rikimaru90, I think you can get away with tweaking it in pacman
<escott> mahe, you have to mkdir folder first
<exosyst> rikimaru90, sorry, seahorse is what you want
<mahe> escott I have done that.
<Applesouce> Hello, I have a problem. I have Ubuntu 12.10 and my Wireless LAN is not working anymore. For some reason, it's connecting, but I have no network or internet access
<rikimaru90> okay thanks
<mahe> the directory is not being created either
<atomx> ikonia: dhcp does not work at all, and tftp did not open a port
<atomx> hot to do it ?
<atomx> I spent 2 hours so far
<escott> mahe, what error do you see with mkdir folder
<exosyst> rikimaru90, I'd recommend not running an abomination of a desktop though. Install mint if you want cinammon, fedora 18 if you want Gnome 3/shell and Ubuntu for Unity. The other ways lay pain!
<Sputnik_> Hello I have a question about  Network Manager
<escott> mahe, if you have no error then i suspect you are confused about how working directories function
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: "connecting" how?
<Sputnik_> I get a popup sometimes that says "Authenticaiton required by wireless network"
<Sputnik_> even though it is connected. I am using the computer to run digital signage. Anyway to disable that popup?
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: At the top bar on the right, it said connected to wireless network and it's shows the sign that I have WLAN
<rikimaru90> exosyst, Yeah I am learning form within a VM for a safe environment.
<lehzeni> exosyst, you think anything else but cinnmaon gnome or unity is an abomination?
<mahe> escott ill send u the code
<exosyst> lehzeni, No. I'm saying that hacking and slashing together a desktop environment is a bad idea.
<Sputnik_> should I switch to wicd? Or is there a way just to disable that specific part of NM?
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: check whether you got an IP address.
<Sputnik_> looks like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/dHdEk.png
<moes> Ubuntu-12.04..I did a full install to a flash drive...I now want to install content from flash drive to my hard drive..The install icon is no longer available...How can I install from flash drive to Hard drive ??
<Sputnik_> Tried checking remember network but it just pops up with password already in box
<moooo> how do i grep something to see what driver i have installed for my video card?
<Applesouce> It shows me an internal IP Adress, but also I have no network access and I can't ping my router
<mahe> escott: http://pastebin.com/nrvwLE3j
<alienaut> hello, is there DVD to avi converter for ubuntu
<Sputnik_> anyone?
<Walther> It appears that on my new 12.10 install w/ all the updates, installind nvidia-current broke my desktop. Not a noob here, any suggestions / do you know if there's a common bug going around at the moment?
<mahe> escott I get errors like: ./inlupp1.sh: line 15: /laboration/filett.txt: No such file or directory
<exosyst> alienaut, Use Handbrake
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: It shows me an internal IP Adress, but also I have no network access and I can't ping my router
<odra> Hey
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: APIPA or "real" internal address?
<odra> Anybody has a shell to recomend?
<exosyst> odra, dash is fine. lots of scripts are written to support bash though. A shell is a shell.
<Sputnik_> zsh?
<gdanko> where do I go to submit a security flaw?
<exosyst> odra, If you want to be weird, consider zsh, ksh or csh
<Sputnik_> ZSH is so quick
<alienaut> exosyst, thank you!
<Walther> Any ideas on how to fix my desktop/X? dmesg doesn't report anything useful
<Walther> unity/compiz doesn't load after i installed nvidia-current from repos
<odra> Oh wait the thing is not called a shell
<odra> Sorry I meant a "desktop"
<exosyst> odra, If you're using Ubuntu, stick with unity
<Sputnik_> anyone know anything about Network Manager?
<odra> But I don't like unity :(
<DJones> !bug | gdanko
<ubottu> gdanko: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sputnik_> getting desperate have a deadline
<gdanko> thnkd
<gdanko> thanks
<exosyst> Try Mint with cinammon, Fedora with Gnome Shell, Kubuntu with KDE
<exosyst> take your pick odra.
<exosyst> Sputnik_, Whats the problem?
<odra> I realized Gnome shell isn't much better than unity
<exosyst> yeesh - I came in asking for help with my own issue
<odra> Actually it totally screws up workspaces somehow
<Sputnik_> exosyst:  get a popup sometimes that says "Authenticaiton required by wireless network"even though it is connected. I am using the computer to run digital signage. Anyway to disable that popup? looks like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/dHdEk.png
<exosyst> odra, I'm a gnome-shell user and i found it great for my use case
<escott> mahe, i would hope that no such file exists
<Sputnik_> exosyst: Using the computer to run digital signage looks bad when there is this huge pop up
<exosyst> Sputnik_, it normally happens to me if a) password is wrong b) the wireless is patchy.
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: How do I see the difference?
<odra> exosyst: I don't like how you pick windows in activities with screenshots
<odra> Actually they are real time renders
<odra> But anyway I find myself distracted for moments trying to figure out what window is what
<Sputnik_> exosyst: The password is right the wireless is a little patchy
<exosyst> Sputnik_, If you need the wireless for it to work, check the strength and make sure there's no interference on the channel (normally most WiFi routers pick Channel 11 which gets congested)
<Sputnik_> either way I don't want to see taht
<odra> Not an improvement over alt tab :/
<escott> mahe, you need to learn some bash basics like working directories and absolute vs relative paths
<exosyst> Sputnik_, You don't want to see it? Then go wired and disable the wifi connection
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: APIPA is 169.254.*.* and private ip is 10.*.*.* or 192.168.*.* or 172.16.*.*.
<Sputnik_> exosyst: I did
<Sputnik_> it's not a notification it's a window
<exosyst> odra, I have a few windows open at a time and can't say I struggle to pick the right one. Your prerogative, use what works for you.
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: Ok then I have a Network-IP http://pastebin.com/xYhUS5gQ
<odra> exosyst: I have to try more of them to see what works for me D:
<exosyst> Sputnik_, it won't show if you have disabled the wifi connection.
<odra> Btw i don't like how everything looks black.
<mahe> escott got any advice on that?
<exosyst> odra, Then learn2theme?
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: Oh for some reason, the IP is not on there, I had a 192.168 IP
<Sputnik_> exosyst: I need the connection lol
<Walther> [    13.873] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Walther> on a new 12.10 install, after installing nvidia-current
<Walther> dmesg doesn't show anything useful
<exosyst> Sputnik_, then you've not got much choice if you're using nm. If your wifi is patchy and fails, it will try to connect and ask for you to check the wifi
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: check your router then if you got this IP via DHCP. Seems alright to me from the client side (i.e. your computer).
<escott> mahe, i thought what i just gave you was advice
<exosyst> Walther, what do you expect to see in dmesg?
<lehzeni> should you normally be able to burn a dvd in dao/sao mode? or is that non-standard or impossible?
<odra> I was told if I installed gnome shell I would be able to minimize windows clicking on the task bar :/
<odra> Turns out there is no taskbar :/
<Walther> exosyst: Well, usually any useful error messages show up in dmesg :P That error was in Xorg.0.log though
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: Here I've got my ifconfig http://pastebin.com/qbC5AHnt
<Walther> but yeah, I have no idea whatsoever how to fix this - nvidia-current is installed and everything should work
<exosyst> odra, No. That's not gnome-shell. Consider cinammon for that.
<Walther> however, I'm not getting a desktop / X running
<odra> >___<
<exosyst> Walther, so what's the problem? I only picked up the fact you're not seeing nvidia stuff in dmesg?
<odra> How do I install cinammon on ubuntu? Actually isn't that a digimon?
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: routing table? 'route -n'
<Walther> exosyst: did you read anything at all? :D I'm not getting a graphical desktop at all
<Walther> and no useful messages in dmesg saying why
<lehzeni> I thought cinnamon was only for mint?
<exosyst> odra, I'd recommend installing Mint if you want cinammon
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: At my Routers Site it shows my Notebook in there :>
<odra> Why do I have to change operating systems just to minimize windows with a click on the taskbar!
<exosyst> Walther, so what's your output in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<exosyst> odra, It's not changing the OS. It's still Linux.
<lehzeni> odra, xfce gives you a taskbar, and it runs fine on ubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: sure. I suspect that your uplink (router <-> Internet) is down
<odra> Why do I have to change distros just to minimize windows with a click on the taskbar!
<exosyst> odra, Because that's how applications work?
<lehzeni> odra, xfce gives you a taskbar, and it runs fine on ubuntu
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: http://pastebin.com/mE2vy6WQ
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: Wouldn't my other devices then also have no internet access?
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: yes
<exosyst> odra, If I install Windows with Metro - I expect to install another OS to get Gnome-shell. I don't expect the OS guys to cater for me wanting to do something 'different' and have them support it
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: But I have internet access on all my other devices
<alienaut> exosyst, can i part video that i riped with handbrake or should i use another program?
<exosyst> alienaut, part video?
<rikimaru90> Ubuntu for tablets looks really good
<lehzeni> exosyst, ubuntu support a variety of dm's
<genadi> where can I get help for ubutnu 13.04? for two days now I cant get any response in ubuntu+1
<odra> exosyst: You can change desktops in windows :/
<odra> I know I have.
<exosyst> lehzeni, They don't really support them. They have them as installable packages which is different
<Walther> exosyst: the most relevant line is [    13.873] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<MasterOfDisaster> does 'ping -c4 192.168.1.1' and 'ping -c4 8.8.8.8' work? Did you mess with iptables, ufw, or any other firewall related stuff?
<Walther> which i pasted a bit earlier
<MasterOfDisaster> oops, Applesouce: does 'ping -c4 192.168.1.1' and 'ping -c4 8.8.8.8' work? Did you mess with iptables, ufw, or any other firewall related stuff?
<lehzeni> semantics, you can get support for xubuntu or kubuntu from ubuntu channels
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: Also my Router says, my Notebook is not an active client!
<exosyst> odra, lehzeni, and YMMV with regards to installing different DEs to the one being pushed by the distribution.
<alienaut> exosyst,  uhmm, i want make new video between 10:00:00 and 18:00:00. sorry about my english
<DJones> genadi: Its only #ubuntu+1 for support on 13.04 at the minute, all I can suggest is that you have be patient
<exosyst> alienaut, It's probably worth ripping it to something sane and then using pitivi or something to edit it. I've only ripped. Not edited.
<Applesouce> And this Site just froze up
<computerex> I feel like ubuntu automatically scales mouse input even if acceleration/sensitivity is set to zero
<Walther> exosyst: but yeah, any further ideas? :/
<alienaut> exosyst, thank you! i will try.
<exosyst> Walther, lsmod | grep nvidia
<Kartagis> I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: I'm sorry, The IRC-Page froze up, last thing I read was "[19:53] <Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: Also my Router says, my Notebook is not an active client!"
<Walther> exosyst: none. Weird, I saw it building the DKMS module when installing nvidia-current...
<exosyst> Walther, possibly failed. Maybe a kernel update happened at the same time?
<alienaut> is there another open source video editing program that i can run on windows too.
<Walther> exosyst: i ran a reinstall of nvidia-current like 5min ago just to be sure as well, so it shouldn't be that
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: does 'ping -c4 192.168.1.1' and 'ping -c4 8.8.8.8' work? Did you mess with iptables, ufw, or any other firewall related stuff?
<exosyst> Walther, sudo depmod -a; sudo modprobe nvidia_current
<exosyst> Wow - this is like drinking from a firehose lol.
<alienaut> oh. i think Video Lan Movie Creator runs both ubuntu and windows!
<Applesouce> MasterOfDisaster: I don't have ufw installed and both pings fail. It says it's unreachable
<dniw> how come even after downloading and install the nvidia driver it says my graphics card is unknown? :(
<exosyst> Walther, you'll want to restart gdm as well
<Walther> exosyst: I did reboot the computer a couple times just to be sure with kernel etc
<exosyst> Walther, urgh - it's lightdm these days actually, so it's a sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<Walther> so it's not even about that :/
<fishtech> Hello! My usb is not pickin up at all. I have tried what I could find and those commands don't are saying that it's plug in. Any help, please, thank you.
<exosyst> Walther, and you did the depmod line I posted?
<MasterOfDisaster> Applesouce: puh - beats me. It's possible that your DHCP client caches a lease. Have you got *any* information in 'dmesg' or /var/log/syslog about this?
<exosyst> fishtech, run 'disks' to see if it picks it up in there. It may need formatting or something
<Walther> exosyst: fatal: module nvidia_current not found
<exosyst> Walther, So... that means you haven't got it installed
<exosyst> Walther, problem solved
<fishtech> Nothing
<Walther> exosyst: but I did install nvidia-current from the repos, and even ran --reinstall when I noticed it wasn't working.
<Walther> Problem not solved at all
<Walther> "nvidia-current is already the newest version"
<fishtech> Well it all started with I had used the usbloader program from opensuse you can download. Put ubuntu on it. Try gparted and it's gone down hill from there.
<fishtech> Only options I know I can do it use windows format program, but I want to understand how to do this in linux.
<xiambax> Why doesn't ubuntu get into the hardware game
<exosyst> Walther, find /lib/modules -name nvidia_current
<Walther> exosyst: none, but there are modules just named nvidia
<Applesouce> MasterOfDistaster: This is my DMESG -> http://pastebin.com/FkRBSmHg and my syslog -> http://pastebin.com/8Xi4ZQBB
<exosyst> Walther, under net/ethernet? Yeah, that's not it.
<Walther> exosyst: also under video
<exosyst> Walther, oh right - and does the 3.7.X whatever string match that of your uname -a
<Walther> yup, 3.5.0-23
<Angel> hi, someone here know a lot about apache2?
<exosyst> Walther, so you can do an insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko or whatever it was
<lehzeni> Angel, a little bit
<Angel> you know how I can change permissions so ppl can view my filestructure for a virtual host?
<Walther> exosyst: Uh... I just wonder what caused this problem; this should really just work as it has usually done, by installing nvidia-current
<escott> !permissions | Angel
<ubottu> Angel: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<exosyst> Walther, I have no idea. I avoid the proprietary drivers for exactly that reason. They're normally a clusterfuck.
<Walther> exosyst: i've had the exact opposite experience mostly, usually they just work
<exosyst> Walther, did you use gtk-jockey or whatever it is that normally handles it?
<atisu> j #gameparty.hu
<atisu> br
<Angel> ubottu: already made the files read/write for all, but in the browser I get no permission to vieu the files
<ubottu> Angel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Walther> exosyst: i thought they got rid of jockey already a while ago
<Walther> exosyst: i just "apt-get install nvidia-current" like i've done for loooong time :P
<exosyst> Walther, Oh I have no ideas. I've only got to use Ubuntu for work things. I thought the idea these days was to install Additional Drivers from Software Centre, and then run jockey from that dash thing
<Walther> exosyst: heh... I think we both are a bit more used to running multiple terminals :P
<exosyst> Angel, The permissions you want will be o+r and g+r.
<exosyst> Walther, I use terminals a *lot* but I jumped my own systems to Fedora on release of unity. Hence me popping in earlier to ask for help
<exosyst> Walther, though i seem to be answering a few more than I planned!
<supNow> ikonia, I deleted the folder and am starting from scratch. There's recommended values for the php.ini file and I'm making the changes (editing as root) however it doesn't show them as changed on the pre-install check. I have edited 2 different php.ini files on the system... is there another location ubuntu might have the one it actually uses?
<Angel> exosyst, that changes apache permissions?
<exosyst> Angel, those are unix file permissions you can set using chmod
<Angel> the unix permissions are not the problem, it's the apache permissions that I need :D
<exosyst> Angel, You may also need to chown -R apache:apache the directory you want to open up
<Quest> hi
<Quest> one strange thing . sudo find /var/lib/tomcat7/work/Catalina/localhost/_/ -name '*.java' -ls
<Quest> ./var/lib/tomcat7/work/Catalina/localhost/_/org/apache/jsp/mission_jsp.java
<Quest>  but find / -name '*.java' -ls  shows .java files only in /var/cache/tomcat7/Catalina/localhost/_/org/apache/jsp/
<Quest> why is that?
<FloodBot1> Quest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angel> chownd and chmodded the dirs. If I type a file name, I get the file, but I can't view the folders in a browser
<supNow> exosyst, I thought the default owner and group for apache is www-data:www-data
<exosyst> Angel, Apache doesn't really have permissions - it just adheres to the underlying unix file permissions
<exosyst> supNow, I think you may well be right - check that Angel
<supNow> exosyst, I'm having some permission issues relating to apache as well and it accepted those as default owner/group
<jrib> Quest: probably a permissions issue
<exosyst> Angel, supNow You can verify with grep "www-data" /etc/passwd
<Quest> jrib,  both are with sudo
<Walther> exosyst: yeah, i've had the same happen a dozen times... coming here to ask a question, end up answering a dozen
<jrib> Quest: pastebin
<Walther> guess that's not bad though
<jrib> Quest: pastebin full input and output
<Quest> k
<supNow> exosyst, did you happen to see the question I posted above as you seem to have some knowledge?
<supNow> Walther, same here I end up helping and never get mine solved.. lol
<jrib> Angel: are you asking about directory indexes in apache?  You need to enable the Indexes option.  #httpd can help you with that
<exosyst> supNow, Same. I've still had no reply to mine. Trying to tackle the easier ones that don't require me pulling apart Ubuntuisms :D
<klrr> hi, why is there no /etc/profile by default?
<exosyst> supNow, No I didn't see your issue
<jrib> klrr: there is I believe
<Quest> jrib,  http://pastebin.ca/2315709
<klrr> jrib: hmm, not in my install 12.04 :/
<jrib> exosyst: you can install 12.04 to a usb stick if you want
<klrr> jrib: nvm typo
<Angel> jrib, httpd.conf is an empty file
<exosyst> jrib, I'm trying again. It failed the first time as it didn't write the bootloader and just gave some error about it trying to right to /dev/sda
<jrib> Angel: I did not say anything about a "httpd.conf".  #httpd is a channel on this network
<Quest> jrib,   well see this one http://pastebin.ca/2315710
<jrib> !install | exosyst
<ubottu> exosyst: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Angel> jrib, my bad ;)
<klrr> PENIS
<Applesouce> MasterOfDistaster: Found anything?
<jrib> exosyst: I think there's some documentation there (also /msg ubottu persistence maybe)
<supNow> exosyst, my LAMP install is working fine as I have phpmyadmin as well as a joomla site running on a local server. I've been trying to install vtigercrm and have been running into nothing but issues. On the preinstallation check it's showing suggested changes on the php.ini. so I ran a search on the locations and have found 2. I have edited both php.ini files I have found and the results do not show on the preinstallation check
<supNow>  from the install.php file of vtiger. /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and etc/php5/cli/php.ini are the 2 locations I've found and neither had any impact. (yes I edited as root)
<KingPixel> Is there a channel for help w/ vpn/routing?
<jrib> Quest: but I see mission_jsp.java in the output of both commands, no?
<exosyst> supNow, sorry but no idea on that one. I am not familiar with vtigercrm. I do know that I ended up having to put a php.ini into my serving directory to get changes picked up by a wordpress install. Maybe you can do similar
<k1l> !alis | KingPixel
<ubottu> KingPixel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Quest> jrib,  the path is different
<KingPixel> kewl thx
<supNow> exosyst, I will try that, thanks
<Quest> jrib,  those are 2 different files
<skjoedt> Are there any milestones/info on what kernel to expect in Ubuntu 14.04? Will it be 3.6 or will it jump to the most recent (say, 3.8)?
<TuxBlackEdo> how do i burn on a single layer of a dual layer dvd? i am burning an livecd to install an os, and it keeps screwing up at about the 50% mark, however all my single layer dvds work. all i have is dual layer dvds, can i just burn a single layer dvd?
<k1l> skjoedt: the most recent untill the freeze
<KingPixel> TuxBlackEdo, you can not use single layer burner to burn to dual layer. anything over 3.7gb gets put on second layer
<k1l> skjoedt: noone can gues what that is gonna be now
<jrib> Quest: there's probably a symlink somewhere along one of the paths
<exosyst> Screw it. I'll use 10.04 for this. Google is full of how broken 12.04 is in general.. I think i'll avoid inflicting it on my trainees :D
<Cyber_Akuma> Would it be feasable to run most non-specialized Ubuntu apps (as in nothing for really heavy graphic work, 3d modeling, photoshop, etc) and games with no swap partition if you have 16 gigs of ram?
<LaserShark> but...12.04 isn't broken...
<TuxBlackEdo> KingPixel, my iso file is 3.11gb, enough for a single layer, however most burning programs split this 3.1 between the two tracks
<skjoedt> k1l, Okay, thanks. Will such kernel be tested and gradually introduced in prior releases? (Say, 13.10)
<DJones> exosyst: Don't forget support for 10.04 ends in about 2 months as well
<Serene> how to install a folder of jar files
<KingPixel> TuxBlackEdo, can't you use a USB key instead of a DVD? physical media is becoming obsolete
<skjoedt> k1l, Or is it only long time support releases
<exosyst> DJones, hah - the course will be done with by then. I don't need support, just the ability to install to a USB key
<k1l> skjoedt: long time support
<exosyst> note, that's *to* a USB key, not *from* a USB key
<Cyber_Akuma> And if not, would 32gb be feasable?
<synmuffin> hey all, i'm running ubuntu server 12.04 and did a apt-get install pdftk however every time i run it i get this error: http://paste8.com/104478
<exosyst> synmuffin, libgcj is provided by the GNU Compiler Suite. You may have better luck installing Oracles JVM to run your app with
<klrr> hi, how do i make the log in session use my ~/.xsession instead of normal ubuntu?
<temporary__> hi, i'm trying to install Steam on Ubuntu 12.04, but i keep getting this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<temporary__>  libgl1-mesa-glx : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.3)
<temporary__> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<exosyst> klrr, Does it not work? I don't recall which one runs so might be an idea to link  your .xinitrc to it
<synmuffin> exosyst, is that openjdk-7-jre package?
<Or6itz> Could someone help me out. How can I zip the contents (files and folders excluding hidden files and folders) of the directory I am currently in via command line?
<k1l> klrr: what is the whole issue you try to do?
<Cyber_Akuma> anyone?
<exosyst> synmuffin, That part I don't know. Not on a ubuntu machine atm, I'd stick with the one from oracle.com
<Zentaur> hi
<klrr> k1l: i try to use plan9port
<rice> Hello
<Zentaur> could anybody tell how to disable some services when i boot?
<gdoteof> Will Ubuntu for tablets be able to use existing packages in the repos?
<exosyst> klrr, How do you know it's not working? Normally it will run either your .xinitrc or .xsession after it's done the defaults.
<klrr> exosyst:i mean i have to find a way to make it possible to use my .xsession in the menu of the log in screen
<Zentaur> i use 12.04 and i don't want mysql to start (only if i need it)
<17WAA6T8S> hello guys
<klrr> exosyst: well it does not, ill try .xinitrc too then
<temporary__> Or6itz, you could use tar i think
<gdoteof> So apps could be developed using Python or Haskell and what not?
<exosyst> Cyber_Akuma, If you've got the RAM, then why not?
<exosyst> klrr, easiest is to symlink it.
<exosyst> klrr, ln -s ~/.xsession ~/.xinitrc
<temporary__> Or6itz, "tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz /path/to/backupdir" would probably work
<samuel> Anyone know if Ubuntu will work on retina MBP's now that tablets and phones are supported?
<samuel> as in the resolution independence bit?
<exosyst> samuel, The RI stuff will come from the toolkit. I know Qt and Gtk *can* do it but I'm not sure they're currently built to allow it on Ubuntu
<samuel> exosyst: I imagine that it must be soon, I hope, I am fed up with OS X
<samuel> but linux does not look very nice on a high resolution display
<bkc_> samuel: well, you could set the resolution to something smaller too :)
<gdoteof> The Ubuntu for tables and phones, is it the "same" Ubuntu? So I will have a terminal and be able to apt-get install normal packages?
<samuel> bkc_: I have done so, but only *some* apps seem to work. Many apps seem to have 96 DPI setting hardcoded.
<bkc_> DPI != resolution :)
<samuel> gdoteof: I think thats the long term goal
<samuel> bkc_: I know, but you get what I mean
<bkc_> samuel: yes, regulating the DPI would be the optimal solution for high-res screens :)
<Applesouce> Hey, can someone help me here, I have a problem with my WLAN. It's not working anymore :> I can connect and also I get an internal IP adress, but I can not access the network or the internet :/ (Ubuntu 12.10)
<gdoteof> Samuel does that imply the first gen will not be?  Like what is set to be available for devs in a couple days?
<bkc_> gdoteof: I don't think anyone can answer that before the release, unless Canonical actually said it themselfs :)
<samuel> gdoteof: I really don't know. I am guessing from the video and the info available now. Its all going to be clearer in 2 days
<synmuffin> :/ this sucks stupid pdftk :/
<gdoteof> Bkc_ well someone wrote some code :-).  Thought maybe there had been talk of it
<gdoteof> I guess I can wait
<gdoteof> I would love top be able top write html5 apps on top of Haskell that run natively
<bkc_> samuel: also, most regular apps works against Qt or GTK+, so you have to set the DPI for each toolkit that's used :)
<donttrustem_agai> guys, any ideas please http://pastebin.com/b6DyGSd3
<bkc_> gdoteof: the youtube-clip speaks of webapps and "native apps", so I'm guessing there will be some kind of package-manager, and my guess is that they won't change it just for the phone/tablet-version :)
<bkc_> gdoteof: also, talk about unreleased versions are in a different channel :)
<blah> Hi, I am trying to load a driver for my network card on boot. I copied the compiled module to /lib/modules<kernel>/drivers/net, and also added it in /etc/modules as the line "alias eth0 tg3". But this doe not seems to work, it does not load on both .... pls help@
<bkc_> !phone > gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof, please see my private message
<bkc_> !tablet > gdoteof
<bkc_> there :)
<donttrustem_agai> fixed the problem :)
<samuel> bkc_: Actually, in my experience they don't work particularly well, but to be honest I have not tried 13.04
<bkc_> samuel: the package-manager is apt for all ubuntu-versions... synaptic/SoftwareCenter are just frontends for apt :/
<samuel> ???
<bkc_> so unless they the whole thing, it will still use apt as the backend, in otherwords, apt-get will exist :)
<bkc_> and since they talk about connecting keyboards and mice, I'm guessing that the terminal won't go away either :)
<NullVoxPopuli> Will ubuntu for tablets run Sublime Text? (or any text editor)
<bkc_> NullVoxPopuli: if they release an ARM-version it might
<NullVoxPopuli> bkc_ do all tablets use ARM architecture?
<j0d3> hi
<rasha666> is there any way to interfear with canonical as outsider, not like team member, i want to found NGO
<Zentaur> does aybody know how to disable a service? I don't want sql to start everytime i boot.
<bkc_> NullVoxPopuli: no, it may also run on x86-arch
<bkc_> NullVoxPopuli: join #ubuntu-tablet, #ubuntu-phone or #ubuntu-duscuss for questions about ubuntu on tablets/phones :)
<NullVoxPopuli> bkc_: do you happen to know what the Nexus devices use off the top of your head?
<NullVoxPopuli> oh ok
<NullVoxPopuli> :-)
<bkc_> Nexus uses ARM
<NullVoxPopuli> thanks!
<rasha666> is there any way to interfear with canonical as outsider, not like team member, i want to found NGO
<bkc_> rasha666: could you elaborate on that one
<OerHeks> rasha666, mail them.
<ninja-hattori> hello
<rasha666> bkc_, i am member of some approved team, but i want to work some things throw my NGO, and i need there support, like with cds .... if u understand.
<old_man_winter> quick question the cup holder on my computer will not come out any more how can i fix this
<bkc_> old_man_winter: lol :P
<OerHeks> old_man_winter, terminal: eject && eject -t
<aaas> old_man_winter thats funny. most computers don't come with them anymore because they were always too small for BigGulps
<old_man_winter> lol
<old_man_winter> now about the credit card slot...,.
<old_man_winter> been working tech suport for a couple of friends parents and i had to share
<rasha666> bkc_, any idea?
<bkc_> rasha666: email them
<bkc_> contact-info is on the website
<rasha666> bkc_, tnx for suggestion
<Pici> rasha666: try #ubuntu-locoteams
<old_man_winter> they still had a 3.5 floppy and like 4 credit cards in there
<dniw> how come even after downloading and installing the nvidia driver it says my graphics card is unknown? :(
<murder101> hello
<ozzloy> kwallet has taken over and now i'm having trouble with my svnsyncing.  i disabled kwallet by editing ~/.kde/config/kwalletrc, but i still get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1683924/ when running svnsync.  how do i tell kwallet to bugger off?
<murder101> format
<old_man_winter> ok  for the real question i am trying to build a full website with media/mailserver intagratedwhat would be the best direction for me to go far from stupid bet even farther from brilant
<mmmbud> hello
<NotIronic> hello
<mmmbud> i have a noob question about ubuntu 13.04
<old_man_winter> mmmbud: hello whats up
<xangua> !13.04 | mmmbud
<ubottu> mmmbud: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<old_man_winter> mmmbud: shoot
<mmmbud> well i just used the windows installer for it
<mmmbud> and when i boot into it i cant login
<mmmbud> only to guest and then i cant use a root password
<mmmbud> am i missing somthing silly
<old_man_winter> wubi(never liked it always had issues) dual boot partition is the way i alwas went
<mmmbud> ah damn i gotta find a dvd i guess
<old_man_winter> unetbootn no disk and will act like a dvd
<celso> can someone tell me the diference of i update my ubuntu 12.04.1 installation or download ubuntu 12.04.2 iso and install it? is it the same thing? Because i heard that update ubuntu 12.04.1 to .2  and download ubuntu 12.04.2 and install it is diferent.
<old_man_winter> but i would defintaly stick with 12.04 or 12.10
<xangua> celso: you just have to worry about installing the updates
<celso> xangua: thanks. just what i need to hear! :D
<k1l> celso: the .1 and .2 are like service packs. if you update your 12.04 you already have a 12.04.2
<bcbc2> celso: http://askubuntu.com/a/168230/14916
<bcbc2> celso: there is a difference
<angs> I am connecting a device by screen command. when I am connected to the device, it outputs too much data at time so that I cannot see the first lines. is it possible to save these output on a file or so?
<celso> bcbc2: what diferences?
<cyanboy> Hi I am having some troubles logging into ubuntu. I get a black screen with a white mouse cursor
<celso> k1l : thanks for the link!
<bcbc2> celso: check out the link. the kernel stack will not be updated
<joelwhitehouse> I have a question, but I don't know where to ask it.
<celso> bcbc2: ahhh so it was that! Thanks!
<k1l> bcbc2: you are sure the kernelstack wont be upgraded too?
<old_man_winter> Kil :I would like to know the diffrences as well mind either posting the link or pming it to me
<bcbc2> celso: np. You can update it through backports if you want to
<celso> bcbc2: nah... i prefer an new install ;)
<mmmbud> hey old_man_winter on unetboot it dosnt have an ubuntu 13.04
<Pici> mmmbud: 13.04 is only supported in #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<bcbc2> k1l: not according to what I have seen. The Edubuntu release notes for 12.04.2 mentioned this as well
<mmmbud> oh
<mmmbud> thanks
<k1l> bcbc2: edubuntu is not lts, iirc
<celso> bcbc2: This is a new policy. The decision to have such a updated kernel and Xorg was decided at the 2012 Ubuntu Developer Summit (UDS) in Oakland.  (that is why i didn't know that)
<cyanboy> Can anyone help? It's kind of bothering jerking around in a full screen terminal
<bcbc2> k1l: it is now
<bcbc2> k1l: wasn't for 10.04
<k1l> bcbc2: i think you are mixing backports and upgrades
<nichlas> cyanboy: what's wrong with that. That's how i run my RPi :)
<celso> cyanboy, what do you need?
<old_man_winter> mmmbud: you do have the option of supplying your own iso and i think the nighly is 13.04
<cyanboy> When I boot up, I get a black screen with a white cursor on it
<bcbc2> k1l: This release is the first to ship with the backported kernel and X stack. This should be mostly relevant to users of very recent hardware. Current users of Edubuntu 12.04 won't be automatically updated to this backported stack, you can however manually install the packages if you want them.
<celso> cyanboy, and your pc specs?
<bcbc2> k1l: that's from www.edubuntu.org
<cyanboy> celso, MacBookPro with i7, Intel HD 4000, 8GB RAM
<bcbc2> k1l: this is a better link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Pici> k1l: there is a new package in precise that is installed by default on 12.04.2 installs, but must be opted in for 12.01.1/0 installs, this would be the linux-generic-lts-quantal and xserver-xorg-lts-quantal packages.
<k1l> Pici: bcbc2 ok, just found it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<celso> cyanboy, and ubuntu version?
<joelwhitehouse> Does anyone know where to go with a software design question?
<cyanboy> latest, not the LTS
<Pici> joelwhitehouse: ##programming perhaps?
<celso> cyanboy, you get white screen on live cd or after the ubuntu install?
<rasha666> i installed ubuntu server 12.04, and now i have problem. i dont know how to open site on my computer. i have it installed on virtualbox
<cyanboy> BLACK, I get grub, then I select ubuntu. The login prompt sound comes, and it is a BLACK screen with a white cursor.
<cyanboy> celso
<joelwhitehouse> Okay, thanks Pici!
<evilbit> rasha666: what do you mean, open a site?
<cyanboy> celso, I have also tried reinstalling
<rasha666> evilbit, to open in browser
<rasha666> or  acces with openssh
<rasha666> dont know how to use server
<evilbit> rasha666: have you confirmed networking is setup properly?
<rasha666> any beginer tut will be fine
<rasha666> evilbit, yes my network is good
<evilbit> rasha666: so, you can ping things? can you resolve DNS?
<rasha666> yes i can ping
<rasha666> resolve dns
<rasha666> how can i check
<rasha666> tht
<FloodBot1> rasha666: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evilbit> rasha666: open a terminal and type:  host www.google.com
<roberto_> hi all! i don't find steam in my ubuntu software center ?_?
<MartynKeigher> quick one...how do i cahnge directory on a ubuntu terminal?
<dniw> i'm so confused, i rebooted after installing updates and now it just hangs on the ubuntu screen with the dots below it :/
<rasha666> evilbit, it shows me ip adresses
<MartynKeigher> i want to go to a folder called test on the root of the file system
<phantomcircuit> i've changed my ethernet card and the device is now eth1
<evilbit> MartynKeigher:  cd /
<phantomcircuit> how can i clear the persistent names so it goes back to eth0?
<MartynKeigher> that takes me the root of the drive?
<evilbit> yep
<MartynKeigher> cool!
<MartynKeigher> thanks
<celso> cyanboy, on this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/  did you selected the mac iso?
<cyanboy> mac iso?
<celso> cyanboy, because the  image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems.
<llutz> phantomcircuit: remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cyanboy> I'll be bach
<celso> cyanboy, maybe its because of that?
<rasha666> evilbit, so what can i do?
<awktion> celso: i don't suppose you worked at frys?
<zykotick9> llutz: will that get automatically recreated?
<evilbit> rasha666: what ip address is returned from www.google.com ?
<celso> frys?
<celso> awktion: frys?
<llutz> zykotick9: yes, at next boottime
<zykotick9> llutz: thanks.
<rasha666> evilbit, 173.194.44.17
<awktion> celso: guess not lol; frys electronics ;)
<awktion> knew a dood
<angs> does arm-linux-gnueabi- toolchain support cpu arm926ej-s?
<celso> awktion: looool
<rasha666> and few more changed only after last dot
<phantomcircuit> llutz, thanks i thought that was the actual rule but i guess not
<rasha666> evilbit, and few more changed only after last dot
<evilbit> rasha666: that's not a google address... something is wrong... can you post the output to pastebin
<llutz> phantomcircuit: you also could edit that file, remove the 2nd entry and change MAC in 1st entry (eth9)
<llutz> eth0 *
<Rcart> hello there, can I exclude the "main" section from backports? I want updates of my software *out* of main section
<celso> well, i have to go. bb
<rasha666> evilbit,
<rasha666> evilbit, http://pastebin.com/pRp8kmG6
<evilbit> rasha666: ok, so if you open a browser and goto www.google.com what happens?
<no_gravity> Good Evening! Will ubuntu for tablets provide root access by default?
<Pici> !tablet | nevada
<ubottu> nevada: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<Pici> no_gravity: that was for you ^
<Pici> Rcart: If you look at the backport line(s) in /etc/apt/sources.list you can take out or add any component, like 'main' or 'multiverse' or whatever.
<no_gravity> Pici: its a software for all computer types but not for all irc channel types?
<zykotick9> Rcart: you do understand that "main" if the main repo right?
<rasha666> evilbit, my server is command line, but in command line browser it opens normaly
<Pici> no_gravity: Its a non-released product, we just don't have the knowledge to provide support here.
<evilbit> rasha666: I'm confused... what are you trying to do?
<Rcart> Pici: thanks. I have all sections there, I just wanted to know if there were no problems =)
<no_gravity> Pici: ah, i didnt see its a support channel.
<Rcart> Pici: then I'll remove main section. Thank you
<rasha666> evident, my server is installed on virtual box, when i installed server i installed LAMP SERVER. now i want to set some kind of web site and start it on my normal system
 * riderplus Gooo away
<angs> I did "add-apt-repository ppa:germia/archive3 " when I type apt-get update, it outputs " W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/germia/archive3/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , how can I solve it?
<Pici> angs: Are you sure that the ppa you listed provides packages for your Ubuntu release?
<nichlas> rasha666: it depends on how you set up the network for the VM. Whether it is a bridge or a nat'ed network.
<angs> pici, yeah I noticed that the link is broken
<sayd> whats with the output of iftop? i see a bunch of mmmmqqq.. doesnt appear to be a curses app.. at least installing libncurses5-dev didn't help
<Korejora> so, I have a dual boot of Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.10 .. I just put a SSD into my computer, and I want to install them both on that, now. If I do that while the installations exist on my HDD, will grub get really confused?
<nichlas> angs: possibly the archive you added don't have a quantal build. you should check that.
<Applesouce> Hey I have a little problem with my Ubuntu. Wlan stopped working :> It works via cable, it works via bluetooth, but not via wlan. I get an internal ip and I'm listed at the DHCP Clients at my routers site :/
<laki> \quit
<nichlas> Korejora: i would at least disconnect the old disk when installing. At least windows installer can be very confused if a system already exist on a disk.
<confused> ok i have a dvd that has audio files(.wav format) and they  have a lock icon over them wth?
<Gbasped> phone
<jdukiet> hmmm.....slow
<colonelqubit> Ubuntu tablet announcement mentions support for Skype. Will there be support for Jabber/Jingle and WebRTC video chat as well?
<marmulak> hey buddies
<DJones> !tablet | colonelqubit
<ubottu> colonelqubit: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<colonelqubit> DJones: danke
<marmulak> I used the universal pen drive installer to create a usb drive with 12.04.2 image, and when I boot it on my Thinkpad I get the boot menu but when I select any of the boot options it simply beeps and reloads the menu
<marmulak> the only thing that actually loads is memtest
<murder101> !porn
<DJones> marmulak: Did you check the md5 of the iso before you created the liveusb
<DJones> !md5 | marmulak
<ubottu> marmulak: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<marmulak> DJones: no but I will try that
<murder101> he is sorry that he knows nothing about porn
<DJones> murder101: Not in here
<DJones> marmulak: Sounds like the iso might have been corrupted, check the md5 against what it should be, but you may need to redownload it, if it is, maybe try the torrent download so it gets checked while its downloading
<marmulak> DJones: Ah yes, I love torrent
<Vreim2K> Why should i not stop using ubuntu?
<marmulak> ok so I just did a checksum of the iso and it looks fine
<marmulak> maybe the data on the usb is bad for some reason
<ciccio> ciao  a  tutti
<DJones> marmulak: I'd try remaking the usb stick
<marmulak> yeah I just reformatted it
<jacklk> Hi, how do I change screen brightness in Ubuntu?
<marmulak> I'll try fat instead of fat32, though probably won't make a difference
<DJones> marmulak: using usb creator, i just format and then write the image
<ciccio> ?lista
<DJones> jacklk: which version? 12.10?
<DJones> !list > ciccio
<ubottu> ciccio, please see my private message
<nhimself> Hey guys, I'm new to Linux and am thinking about installing Ubuntu on my new Media PC that's going to be arriving tomorrow. Before I do that, I have a question that I'm hoping you guys could help me with
<Jutas> in which folder has the files of look and apperience over the themes and icons? i put the folder in those but it's not good enough
<jacklk> DJones: yes
<DJones> jacklk: If its 12.10, go to system settings and then Brightness and Lock
<jacklk> DJones: I don't have system settings
<jacklk> I'm using MATE
<DJones> jacklk: No idea in that case, probably better asking in the mint channel
<jacklk> Mint? Why?
<jacklk> MATE is for any distro
<DJones> jacklk: Appreciate that, but I thought it was one of the defaults for Mint
<jacklk> DJones: okay ty, what DE do you use btw?
<DJones> unity
<algarroboTgn90> hi?
<nhimself> How easy should Ubuntu 12.1 be to set up on a new PC where I just want to use it for streaming from my NAS using XBMC, wireless kb+m, wifi usb card?
<GeekSquid> nhimself: pie
<nhimself> The last time I gave Linux a shot was like, 12 years ago and it was a pain in the ass to find drivers for most of my hardware. Is that still the case or has most of that been resolved?
<PadNet_201> quite easy
<DJones> nhimself: I've not long set a machine up running lubuntu with XBMC & didn't have any problems, probably the messiest thing will be wifi & graphics depending on which chipset they are
<Rienzilla> theres been vast imporvments in 12 years
<Rienzilla> a lot of stuff just works now
<nhimself> Awesome, that's really good to hear
<DJones> nhimself: Which wifi card & which graphics does the machine have
<nhimself> Last question: Is there a tool, like with windows to USB, to move the Ubuntu iso to a USB drive for installation through that media rather than needing a DVD drive?
<DJones> nhimself: unetbootin
<DJones> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<llutz> nhimself: cat foo.iso >/dev/sdX
<ShapeShifter499> how may I change my ubuntu username via cli?
<nhimself> DJones: Radeon 6310, wireless: Edimax EW-7811Un
<nhimself> Alright so for the ubuntu install, I need to first format my usb to Fat32 right?
<kbrosnan> not required
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: "man usermod "  (-l --login) but make sure you always have a 2nd sudo-account
<breaker313> Hi *, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 64bit and when I'm starting Chrome (latest Version, 64bit) the system crashes...
<GeekSquid> ShapeShifter499: passwd
<nhimself> oh really? nice
<breaker313> means I've been logged out and I need to login again ...
<kbrosnan> nhimself: only thing fat 32 gives you is the ablility to read the drive on windows
<kbrosnan> nhimself: which you may or may not care about
<nhimself> ah, alright. So unetbootin should work just fine to move this install to the USB
<breaker313> Hi *, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 64bit and when I'm starting Chrome (latest Version, 64bit) the system crashes...
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, you mean I need to create a new user with admin privileges?
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: if the account you want to change is the only with admin-priv yes
<ciccio> ciao
<ciccio> ?lista
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: if you change username, sudo might break and you lose admin-privs
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, I only have one account and its conflicting when I ssh in to my network from outside (two computers with the same user name running the latest ubuntu 12.10)
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: how is that conflicting?
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: i have about 12 computers here with the same username
<ShapeShifter499> I'm getting connection refused
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: that means nothing listening on that port
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: that has nothing to do with usernames
<PadNet_201> nothing listening on that port
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: check port-forwarding, check on those machines "lsof -i :22" if ssh listens at all
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, PadNet_201 right now if I ssh using my local lan ip, 10.0.0.1 it works fine, but if I ssh using my public ip as a test it fails with "connection refused"
<ShapeShifter499> port 22 is open
<PadNet_201> is it in use by another process?
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: either your portforwarding is broken, or you haven't enabled "nat loopback"
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: if you try to connect to WAN-address from LAN, you router needs nat-loopback (or however they call it on your router) being enabled. else you always get errors
<ShapeShifter499> PadNet_201, llutz, right now I'm using my netbook as a wifi router and server up till now it was working just fine.  My iptables config (placed inside of rc.local)  http://pastebin.com/zpunrXGt
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: well, there will be iptables-howtos available explaining prerouting for nat-loopback
<zorgborg> hi, when i open NoScript FFox ext menu and now with simple things in librecalc, ffox or libreoffice take up 100% CPU along with compiz taking up a fair bit, the screen below the top panel darkens, and it takes forever to revert to normal, what on earth is going on?
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: with your ruleset, you cannot conntect from LAN to WAN-IP
<marmulak> So my laptop is booting successfully with the 12.04.1 image, not the 12.04.2 image. Either the .2 image itself has a problem or the universal pen drive install is mishandling it
<PadNet_201> agreed
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, I did it yesterday before I added my voip router into the mix..... maybe thats the issue
<ShapeShifter499> the thing is this voip router has no area for ports
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: no port-forwarding menu you mean?
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: buy something usable
<nichlas> or hack it
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, before I had it like this    Cable modem ---> netbook wifi ---> other devices     now its    cable modem ---> voip box ---> netbook ---> other devices
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: so your netbook doesn't even see the WAN-IP
<ShapeShifter499> urgh  I'm thinking no now
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: what type/model is your voip-router? check if there is a 3rd party firmware (dd-wrt/openwrt) available for it
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, its a weird brand, its called "smart iad"  model 200s
<ShapeShifter499> I picked it up somewhere for a buck
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: next time better pay 2 bucks...
<ShapeShifter499> local thrift shop lol
<zorgborg> wow, i completely forgot i asked a question here, must've zoned out, did anyone reply? (cant scroll up in irssi)
<DJones> zorgborg: Can't see any reply, have you tried page up to scroll up in irssi?
<shwaiil> Q: formating a external hard drive through gpart. Ive got only Primary or External Partition, which one to choose ? Tks
<flintser> need help with grub: i cannot boot my windows anymore. i did "lilo -M \dev\sda mbr" and it booted the windows without grub like i wanted, then i went on live-usb and chrooted to my linux partition and did "grub-install". it said something i cant recall (not causing the problem), but the install went through with --force. after that i'm back at the starting point. ubuntu boots but windows does "disk error press ctrl+alt+delete to reboo
<PadNet_201> shwaiil, depends on what you're doing
<zorgborg> DJones, you are a lifesaver, i never knew you could do that :)
<juan__> test
<shwaiil> PadNet_201: tks for looking. I just want to backup files etc
<flintser> zorgborg: pgup to scroll up in irssi
<shwaiil> PadNet_201: its a brand new hard drive
<shwaiil> external storage
<juancarlospaco> test
<DJones> zorgborg: You're welcome
<PadNet_201> shwaiil, i'd use primary then
<shwaiil> PadNet_201: thank you
<AcidRain2012> juancarlospaco: test complete
<shwaiil> PadNet_201: Is there a way to do a full backup of the user $HOME  ?
<juancarlospaco> AcidRain2012: Thank you for Playing  :P
<flintser> need help with grub: i cannot boot my windows anymore. i did "lilo -M \dev\sda mbr" and it booted the windows without grub like i wanted, then i went on live-usb and chrooted to my linux partition and did "grub-install". it said something i cant recall (not causing the problem), but the install went through with --force. after that i'm back at the starting point. ubuntu boots but windows does "disk error press ctrl+alt+delete to reboo
<flintser> i'm in kind of hurry with that... :s
<PadNet_201> shwaiil, yea read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-274395.html
<bcbc2> flintser: check the bootinfoscript, you might have installed grub over the windows bootsector
<bcbc2> flintser: that's generally what --force is for
<holstein> flintser: i just let grub boot them both
<flintser> bcbc2: no idea of how to do that. "grub-install /dev/sda --force" was the command, windows is in /dev/sda1 and ubuntu in /dev/sda5
<AcidRain2012> why is everyone having so many problems with grub? ^_-
<holstein> flintser: could be as simple as "sudo update-grub" and letting grub "find" the windows install again
<bcbc2> flintser: ok /dev/sda should be okay, but usually --force is required only if you install grub to a partition
<AcidRain2012> grub first off, sounds like something scary that you shouldnt tamper with.
<AcidRain2012> grub sounds like it has something to do with the mbr :) so i sure as hell wouldnt touch it
<bcbc2> flintser: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Neo31> Hello folks, I am looking for someone who have some experience with the 3G modem Huawei E173 12d1:1c08 it lights up when connected to the computer and modeswitch seems to work correctly but it does not connect to the network
<Neo31> ubuntu version 12.10
<leto-> asda
<flintser> AcidRain2012: bcbc2: holstein: i had working windows with 750gb hd, i fired up ubuntu install and did manual partitioning and did / and swap at the end of disk. after install grub shows windows and ubuntu, but windows does not boot ("disk error ctrl+alt...."). ubuntu was fine. then i did "lilo -M \dev\sda mbr" from my live-usb to get windows back. it worked. it booted staright in to windows. then i got back in live-usb and did grub-in
<brabhamm_> c
<AcidRain2012> flintser: the issue comes in where....?
<rrva> how to create missing linux/include/version.h without full kernel build? linux-headers package installed but still complains
<flintser> AcidRain2012: when the windows wont start?
<Matinho> ! lista
<ubottu> Matinho: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<flintser> windows just does "disk error"
<escott> flintser, why did you start messing around with lilo to begin with?
<ni291187> hi I'm having trouble adding an xubuntu menu entry to grub 2, when I try to boot it, it says  hd1 cannot get C/H/S values.
<flintser> escott: to get my mbr back so i can start clean.
<escott> flintser, back from 1998?
<AcidRain2012> lol
<flintser> nothing is broke yet, i'm just stuck in this loop where i can start either win or linux
<AcidRain2012> flintser: tell me this first. i think your thinking way to hard about it. what use do you have for a windows computer?
<juancarlospaco> :)
<holstein> flintser: i would install grub, and troubleshoot it, til it boots what you need
<AcidRain2012> flintser: this may have something to do with how your drives are connected to the computer? connected as slave or primary?
<holstein> flintser: otherwise, maybe a 3rd party bootloader...
<PadNet_201> Be back later
<escott> flintser, the only reason i have ever heard of having to force grub is if you are putting it on the pbr
<ni291187> The boot entry I have is set root=(hd1,5)  linux /vmlinuz   initrd /initrd.img
<escott> flintser, you might also verify that your disks are msdos partitioned with "sudo parted -l"
<AcidRain2012> escott: good tip. imma do gthat now
<flintser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1684576/
<lewik_> Hi, I search app for Kubuntu. To manage windows.
<AcidRain2012> zomg!!!!! Partition Table: msdos 512kb Seagate FreeAgent Go how did that get in there?!?!?!
 * AcidRain2012 formats to ext4
<AcidRain2012> actually i wont mess with it. ;)
<holstein> lewik_: you want a windowmanager for KDE? what do you want other than what KDE/kubuntu is providing you?
<escott> AcidRain2012, ?
<escott> flintser, how old is the bios on this machine?
<flintser> latest you can get on asus p5n-d
<ni291187> anyone have any suggestions for me?
<AcidRain2012> that was an output to parted -l
<escott> AcidRain2012, but why are you acting so surprised thats a normal looking table
<AcidRain2012> flintser: and when was the last time you updated the bios
<lewik_> holstein:  No, not window manager =)  I need an app, lie БрщдыеуштЮ дуцшл_Ж нщг цфте ф цштвщцьфтфпук ащк ЛВУ, црфе вщ нщг цфте щерук ерфт црфе ЛВУ.лгигтег шы зкщмшвштп нщг,
<flintser> it is the latest, i updated in december, AcidRain2012
<lewik_> oops
<AcidRain2012> escott: the msdos part threw me off. never seen it before. thought all my drives were ext3/4.
<holstein> ni291187: you cant just let grub automatically pick up the installation?
<escott> AcidRain2012, thats the table type. msdos/mbr ie not a gpt table
<AcidRain2012> flintser: alright. did you see anything off about parted -l cmd?
<ni291187> I did but it does not even work.
<lewik_> holstein: No, not another manager, I need an app like GridMove (win)
<AcidRain2012> escott: i figured it was since the size was 512kb
<holstein> ni291187: i would troubleshoot the error.. what was the error?
<lewik_> holstein: There are a grid, and I can fit windows in that grid
<holstein> lewik_: what functionality are you looking for?
<escott> AcidRain2012, well its 512B not kB but again thats normal (as it is hardcoded into windows the 4kB disks emulate 512B mode)
<flintser> AcidRain2012: nope, escott just said that verify my disk is msdos, and i pastebinned it
<ketterer_> Hello, I have a sd card reader in my hp dv6-6155ca and the card reader is a multicard reader, I have ubuntu 12.10,
<holstein> lewik_: a tiling window manager? like awesome?
<ketterer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1684587/
<AcidRain2012> escott: :/ your right
<lewik_> holstein: tiling, right...    Me google awesome
<ni291187> it says cannot get c/h/s value from hd1
<holstein> !info awesome
<flintser> and the bootinfoscript has been stuck on checkin sda6 for 5 mins now
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.13-1 (quantal), package size 830 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<ketterer_> the paste is lspci output
<spence> AcidRain2012, your murdering of homophones means you're in need of help: http://bit.ly/WUzEz5
<escott> ni291187, essentially no disks are CHS anymore, everyone is LBA
<lewik_> !info awesome
<lewik_> holstein:  what is !info ?
<holstein> ni291187: so, you have grub installed in a normal instation, that boots, correct? and you added xubuntu and wanted grub to pick it up? correct? then you ran "sudo update-grub" and what was the error?
<AcidRain2012> spence: u joking right? this is internet where if i wish to say "hax" over "hacks" or "your" over "you're" or "ur" or "youre" i can
<AcidRain2012> !info CHS
<ubottu> Package CHS does not exist in quantal
<ni291187> yes that's hat happens
<escott> flintser, so to recap you have what appears to be a perfectly normal disk layout. you probably have EFI but it seems to be booting in bios emulation mode. you installed alongside windows and with lilo (?!?!) installed to the mbr windows boots, with grub installed to the (PBR? MBR?) linux will boot. but windows gives a disk error if booted from grub
<ni291187> *what happend
<holstein> ni291187: you didint manually add it then?
<lewik_> holstein: no, i think awesome not at all i want.  GridMove: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQp9GbqNVWY
<spence> id10t
<escott> flintser, my suggestions would be (a) use syslinux instead of lilo or just get windows booting and ask it to fixmbr to get you back to a normal traditional MBR. then make sure when you install grub in the chroot that you are installing to the MBR not the PBR
<ni291187> well I tried to manually add it after the automatic one didn't work.
<flintser> argh i've got nowhere on my issue yet :/ do i have any hope trying this? http://www.helyar.net/2010/fix-windows-7-mbr-after-grub/
<holstein> ni291187: undo what you have done.. run the automatic one again , and lets go from there
<ni291187> ok I'll do that one sec.
<escott> holstein, that will put the windows loader onto the mbr (and remove lilo)
<holstein> lewik_: i would ask in #kubuntu, since i have only done that in gnome2 with compiz
<escott> holstein, sorry. meant for flintser
<escott> flinster, that will put the windows loader onto the mbr (and remove lilo)
<holstein> escott: no worries
<flintser> escott: wont grub-install /dev/sda install it in to the mbr? when mounted sda5 into /mnt and chrooted into that.
<escott> flintser, my main question is what was this error that your --force'd with grub-install
<flintser> sda5 is my linux install
<holstein> lewik_: http://linuxology.wordpress.com/2009/12/08/yes-we-can-kde-aero-snap-like/
<flintser> escott: i think not, but i must investigate
<lewik_> holstein: no... Aerosnap contains grid with two cells, I need much more and I want tune them
<flintser> escott: i dont have efi
<escott> flintser, you said it was a new laptop though. so you probably have efi, but it seems to be booting in bios mode so i dont see any evidence that efi is a problem here
<flintser> escott: never said that :) this is desktop pc from -08
<Neo31> Hello folks, I am looking for someone who have some experience with the 3G modem Huawei E173 12d1:1c08 it lights up when connected to the computer and modeswitch seems to work correctly but it does not connect to the network on Ubuntu 12.10
<flintser> with asus p5n-d motherboard
<ni291187> O the error it gives is " no such device" then the uuid for the partition. and The partition does exist, and that is the correct uuid
<MartynKeigher> hey. at work we have a ubuntu server and its been added to out domain. how can i elevate my ssh session to it to sudo?
<MartynKeigher> im using winscp.
<MartynKeigher> help would be appreciated. thanks.
<escott> flintser, ok. i misread "latest you can get on asus p5n-d"
<escott> flintser, i do wonder if that bios would have problems booting late into the disk. you are able to boot linux in some form though right?
<escott> MartynKeigher, elevate your session? you just ssh in and then "sudo command"
<MartynKeigher> how owuld i do that in winscp?
<flintser> as i said, before any ubuntu touched this machine i had working win7. i installed ubuntu and win7 stopped working. i created lilo mbr to boot back in windows but it overrides grub. then i reinstalled grub and my situation is now the same as when i first installed ubuntu, escott
<flintser> i am now in the working ubuntu
<ketterer_> if a driver is installed for something but the something is not connected does it show up in ispci?
<holstein> lewik_: i would just check with a KDE or kubuntu specific channel then..
<bcbc2> flintser: how's that bootinfoscript coming?
<flintser> stuck on searchin information from sda6 for 10 mins at least
<ejv> flintser: dual boot configurations are well documented in the Ubuntu community documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<bcbc2> flintser: that's not right... some issue there
<escott> flintser, and when you reinstalled grub what command did you use?
<ni291187> holstein did you see my error now.
<ejv> MartynKeigher: it's suggested you download an SSH/Telnet client like Putty (free); however you can open a terminal through WinSCP by navigating to Commmands > Open Terminal; or typing [Ctrl] + [T]
<flintser> grub-install /dev/sda --force, and yes i know the force could have been the issue. i used it to skip error will not continue with blocklists
<escott> flintser, ok there must not be enough space after the mbr
<flintser> escott: and that means what?
<kochmen> Hej
<kochmen> Mam problem pomoże ktoś?
<DJones> !pl | kochmen
<ubottu> kochmen: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kochmen> I have problem.
<kochmen> help me
<escott> flintser, grub2 has two stages more or less. the initial bootloader reads data out of the mbr and then finds additional data usually placed just after the mbr. It then uses that code to find and read the partition containing /boot at which point it can get all the modules and present the menu
<Duke_> kochmen: what problem?
<kochmen> My Flash on Chromium i dead
<Duke_> kochmen: only in chromium? other browsers?
<kochmen> and on Mozilla
<escott> flintser, the blocklists indicates that there is insufficient space between the MBR and windows causing grub to use blocklists whcih other programs (ie windows) might inadvertently destroy
<kochmen> Egiphany and Midori
<kochmen> I install Flash
<kochmen> but not work.
<SonikkuAmerica> kochmen: How did you install it?
<flintser> escott: so ineed to do what?
<Duke_> kochmen: hm... every flash or a flash from a specific page?
<escott> flintser, i suspect you have something installed on windows like a Adobe Creative Suite or a Video Game DRM that is storing information in the space just after the mbr. grub sees this and tries not to step on it, but then has to do things that make grub not work correctly or inadvertently damage the windows partition
<juancarlospaco> kochmen: rebooted the pc?, deleted all the caches ?
<Strav`> Hi. I'm looking for a cross-platform tagging software that would allow to: 1. quickly tag any type of files, 2. have a client/server architecture so that the tag database is shared amongst multiple clients (so that it won't need to be reconstructed everytime), 3. is able to extract existing meta-data (music id tags for instance) and provide this as a basis for further tagging. 4. let's you quickly search the tag database and optionally
<Strav`> export the search result to a playlist or simply let you enqueue the result in a media player. Is there any software that does this?
<bcbc2> flintser: use easyBCD
<Dead-Pixel> Running ubuntu in a VM using workstation 9. Playing songs in rhythmbox sounds distorted like a metric is overloaded such as CPU but it isn't.
<Dead-Pixel> started recently
<ejv> offly ambitious of you
<ejv> s/offly/awfully/g
<kochmen> I rebooted my PC
<flintser> bcbc2: it is win software?
<kochmen> No! I install this software on Tweak
<bcbc2> no I'll find you a link. Basically it adds an entry to the Windows boot manager to boot Ubuntu
<kochmen> I need Wine.
<kochmen> Emulator of Win software
<escott> flintser, i would ask in #grub. i would also get that exact error message (if you are in linux right now just do: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda")
<bcbc2> flintser: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<escott> flintser, i want to know why it thinks you should force
<escott> Dead-Pixel, "a metric is overloaded"?
<Strav`> ... Btw, I'm asking here because the server would have to run on a ubuntu based NAS.
<juancarlospaco> Strav`: Nepomuk can do that, maybe Zeitgeist
<kochmen> command not found
<Strav`> juancarlospaco: Nepomuk has a client/server arch?
<bcbc2> flintser: and by the way, lilo works fine the way you're using it. You can replace it with the windows bootloader, but I've never had a problem using it
<juancarlospaco> sort of Strav`
<Trader> g'day all
<juancarlospaco> you can use remote stuff as local Strav` including its tagz
<flintser> bcbc2: well it IS windows software. can i do the lilo and then boot in windows and then easybcd? because atm windows isnt working
<Trader> never used irc before.. but im working on a very complex project in linux so i thought i could use some help
<bcbc2> flintser: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | Trader
<ubottu> Trader: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Strav`> juancarlospaco: at the very least, I need the client side to be cross-platform (for I'll have windows and linux clients connecting to the tag db)
<Trader> r u able to make virtual box full screen or is it always going to be small
<kochmen> I need Wine
<juancarlospaco> KDE is crossplatform
<SonikkuAmerica> Trader: Use the host key + F (default host key is right Ctrl)
<Trader> thank you
<Strav`> juancarlospaco: anyways, thanks I'll read a little on nepomuk and zeitgeist
<SonikkuAmerica> Trader: If you're looking for help with VBox itself, though, head for #virtualbox
<Trader> ok will do thank u
<juancarlospaco> I dunno if zietgeist can, Nepomuk is more capable Strav`
<juancarlospaco> Zeitgeist not crossplatform Strav`
<Trader> is there a way to join multiple channels on here? never used this before. sorry for the dumb question
<Dead-Pixel> escott, I gave an example of what I meant by saying CPU metric...
<Dead-Pixel> Running ubuntu in a VM using workstation 9. Playing songs in rhythmbox sounds distorted like a metric is overloaded such as CPU but it isn't.
<kochmen> I win! I find the Wine :D
<escott> Dead-Pixel, i dont know what you mean by "a metric is overloaded"
<Dead-Pixel> a PC metric like CPU, RAM
<Malsasa>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518579#post12518579    <<<   How to Write Correct copyright File?
<Dead-Pixel> overloaded = 100% usage
<escott> Dead-Pixel, and why would that have a sound?
<Dead-Pixel> do you know how an overloaded CPU acts on a PC when trying to perform operations?
<Trader> #virtualbox
<_DomY-Dom> Hello, GRUB on my Ubuntu dedicated server broke. I essentially accessed my   server in rescue mode (netboot) and mounted my partition, and then did these   commands in succession http://bpaste.net/show/goOmMSVMFAcpd8XzA0h1/ ; what do I   do now exactly ?
<Trader> how do i join that
<escott> Dead-Pixel, i dont need to look at "free -m" i can hear that my ram is at 59% usage
<Dead-Pixel> the problem is my sound is being distorted LIKE a metric was being overloaded such as CPU, but no metric is overloaded. My sound is messed up
<DJones> Trader: Type "/join #virtualbox" without the quotes
<Trader> thank you
<shwaiil> Q: I need to send my Hard-Disk for replacement / warranty. My system is set the path to /home under this HDD. My main is a SSD. The Hard drive is going to take  1 week to get here, I wonder what I should do meanwhile ? Is there a way to move the $HOME to the primary hard drive the SSD ?!?! Tks
<escott> Dead-Pixel, you keep saying the same thing. describe it. is it cutting out, is it the wrong pitch or cadence? what?
<dan770> hi guys, I'm a little new to ubuntu and I have some questions.
<bcbc2> flintser: yes it runs in Windows - I was thinking Microsoft when you asked ;)
<Dead-Pixel> like it is played in slow motion
<SonikkuAmerica> dan770: Ask up!
<Dead-Pixel> 1s = 2s or so it seems
<Dead-Pixel> shwaiil,  sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home -m
<Dead-Pixel>           this moves home directory and files to new location, and updates system file that stores location of home dir
<escott> Dead-Pixel, is the pitch correct?
<dan770> well you see right now, I'm running it from a flash drive. I'm running that newest version you had to download on the website. I've tried to permanently install it over and  over, but everytime it tells me to restart and when I do, it acts like there's nothing on the hard disk
<Dead-Pixel> how would pitch be correct if song is being played in slow mo at intervals?
<dan770> that is it keeps just booting up like new from the flash drive
<SonikkuAmerica> dan770: Take out the flash drive.
<Dead-Pixel> lol dan when it reboots are you just booting again to the flash drive?
<shwaiil> Dead-Pixel: Thanks a lot for looking! If I want to read more about that, I should take a look into usermod -d ?
<Dead-Pixel> shwaiil, yes, specifically the -d argument in usermod
<shwaiil> Dead-Pixel: thanks ; )
<dan770> oh are you saying because i still have it set to run from a flash drive that's why that's happening?
<escott> Dead-Pixel, shwaiil that command needs a username at the end of ti
<Dead-Pixel> yes because you are booting to the flash drive dan
<dan770> lol yea that makes sense..
<Dead-Pixel> escott, yeah idk his username tho, he has the command he can man it :)
<dan770> well let me take out the flash drive reboot and see what happens
<dan770> if not i'll be back..lol
<Dead-Pixel> aiight dan
<dan770> thanks anyway.
<IboS> hello
<IboS> in a file server what component is more used ?
<Dead-Pixel> the files XD
<Dead-Pixel> haha
<Dead-Pixel> trick question... nailed it
<IboS> the hard drive the ram or the processor ?
<Dead-Pixel> hard drive
<escott> IboS, it really depends on the usage patternss
<IboS> cool i suceed my exam
<Dead-Pixel> just say hard drive assuming it's a file SERVER
<escott> IboS, if everyone keeps requesting the same files maybe it could all fit in ram and the disks are irrelevant
<IboS> i answered the hard drive
<Dead-Pixel> assume file server escott so it would be written to as well
<shwaiil> Dead-Pixel: Can I use GParted to do it through the Graphical interface ?
<escott> Dead-Pixel, like i said it depends on the usage patterns
<Dead-Pixel> shwaiil, you are not re-partitioning any disk... you are changing user properties for the account
<Dead-Pixel> escott, yeah but it was a hugely generic question... for his exam apparently haha
<shwaiil> Dead-Pixel: oh yeah truth : D
<Dead-Pixel> p.s. cheater!
<FluxD> Hi, I am having a stupid networking issue, and I don't know why. One of my sites when I traceroute from home, it hits the site in 1 hop, no packet loss but the site doesn't load when I visit it. Any other location it loads fine, and has multiple hops in traceroute. Ideas?
<Dead-Pixel> is the site on the interweb machine fluxd?
<Dead-Pixel> are you accessing via IP or hostname
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, on my hope I accessed using ip and hostname, dead on both
<FluxD> home*
<Dead-Pixel> is the site you are trying to access on the internet, or on a private network
<Dead-Pixel> does the ip start with 10.x or 172.x or 192.x ?
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, internet
<Dead-Pixel> check your DNS server for resolution to that host, check your firewall/NAT for resolution to that IP
<SonikkuAmerica> Typically 192.168.X.X is a Cisco/Linksys router, and 163.11.X.X is a Meru one.
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, it starts with 88, and it is public for sure, not private
<Dead-Pixel> can you ping the IP? does the server accept ICMP requests?
<Dead-Pixel> if you can ping then you are reaching it layer 3 of the OSI
<Dead-Pixel> FluxD, if you can ping the IP of your site, then you are reaching it and you are troubleshooting layer 4-7 of OSI for why your page is not loading
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, ping works fine too
<Dead-Pixel> ok then no need to use trace route if pings go through
<Dead-Pixel> you can reach the site
<Dead-Pixel> you need to find out why it is not loading, what protocol is it using, if it is obscure protocol/port you might need to configure your client firewall
<dwatkins> What controls which services start and stop at boot-time, i.e. which symlinks exist in /etc/rc2.d (assuming default runlevel of 2), please?
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, I am not using any firewall, just a router
<Dead-Pixel> FluxD, what is the site, just an http page on port 80?
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, unfortunately, I cant share url but yes
<alex_M> give us the ip or the url plz
<lewik_> ShalokShalom: nop ... Not that app =)
<n-iCe> what can I use to burn a movie to make it play on my home dvd?
<n-iCe> I don't care about menus or anything I just want it to play it
<Dead-Pixel> FluxD, is this an IIS server? does it use authentication?
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, , nope simple lamp server
<FluxD> It works from all other locations except my home
<Dead-Pixel> can you access through other networks or proxies like tor?
<lewik_> Any one know app that can more than QuickTile?  More places and freedom to set them for windows?
<FluxD> Dead-Pixel, yep with no problems on IP and hostname
<Dead-Pixel> sounds like a security restriction through either software/hardware firewall blocking that traffic from the server
<Dead-Pixel> or misconfigured DNS
<alex_M> maybe you need to go to router setting and port forward   or perhaps make sure that the directory the file is in has proper permissions
<weox> hello , how can i found which is the latest version of unity package on ubuntu official repos ?? ( i am on another distro , and thats cause )
<Dead-Pixel> even if you go http://ipaddress, the return communication is through hostname based off your scripting, but you should load "something" by doing http://ip
<genii-around> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.12.0-0ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 1455 kB, installed size 4452 kB
<genii-around> weox: See the bot's answer above
<weox> genii-around : thanks
<holstein> n-iCe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3617/how-do-i-create-a-movie-dvd
<weox> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 1218 kB, installed size 4839 kB
<weox> genii-around : it say's quantal , can i install that version on 12.04 ??
<genii-around> !info unity precise
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1262 kB, installed size 3548 kB
<genii-around> weox: I doubt it
<flintser> escott: paste.ubuntu.com/1685019
<holstein> weox: the latest version of ubuntu will have the latest version of unity
<InFlames> can someone help me setup apache2 virtual hosts on 12.04?
<InFlames> i always get permission denied in the browser
<SonikkuAmerica> InFlames, did you remember to [ sudo ]?
<InFlames> sudo where?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, over the Web?
<InFlames> i mean you can't reload the server without it, and i don't think you can get the site enabled without it
<InFlames> yea from browser
<InFlames> from simply localhost even, still get access denied
<holstein> InFlames: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/13PermissionDenied
<weox> holstein : i consider switching to ubuntu from my arch linux (i am 2 years arch user) , but in arch i have latest package , i know ubuntu is not rolling release , but some package is important for me , i have 12.10 ubuntu iso . if i install it , can i install latest unity from official repos ? or should just waiting next major release of ubuntu ??
<juancarlospaco> :)
<InFlames> 403
<ejv> question, what's the command line name of Gnome's Disk Utility application? I want to start it from the terminal.
<holstein> !ppa | weox
<ubottu> weox: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SonikkuAmerica> weox: The latest version ( - devel ) of Unity is ALWAYS in the latest version of Ubuntu.
<juancarlospaco> baobab ?
<weox> holstein : that is quastion , for installing unity 6.12 , should i install it from ppa , or official repos ?
<holstein> weox: you can either deal with the security updates, and stay where you are.. add a PPA, or maintain your own upgrades.. or move on to the next versions
<escott> flintser, LDM is microsoft logical disk manager and is the source of your problems
<holstein> weox: there is no "should".. only what you want to do
<holstein> weox: there are pros and cons with both.. as im sure you know
<SonikkuAmerica> ejv: GNOME's disk utility...
<juancarlospaco> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 145 kB, installed size 756 kB
<holstein> ejv: you mean, gparted?
<ejv> correct, there's a disk utility, called: Disk Utility, no not gparted.
<juancarlospaco> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1 (quantal), package size 522 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<ejv> not gparted fellas
<flintser> escott: what to do then?
<SonikkuAmerica> ejv: palimpsest?
<shwaiil> Q: In need to move $HOME. Been  told about  "sudo usermod -dm /path/to/new/home username", what if I need to change partition ? Basically I had a partition just for $HOME in a hardrive thats damaged now. Tks
<escott> flintser, i dont know but thats the problem
<weox> holstein . i think you dont understand my quasten , my question is today if i done like this : apt-get install unity . it install 6.12 (quantal) or older version ?
<weox> without any ppa !!
<holstein> weox: you get the latest version that comes with whatever release you are running
<holstein> weox: if you want newer, you have to get it yourself
<holstein> weox: what is the most current for 12.10?
<holstein> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.12.0-0ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 1455 kB, installed size 4452 kB
<weox> holstein : ok . i get that point !!
<Malsasa> Hello, anybody can help me in packaging? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518579#post12518579 <<< How to Write Correct copyright File?
<SonikkuAmerica> weox: Not recommended, but if you want an older version, use [ sudo apt-get install unity:$VERSION ] where $VERSION is the older version.
<holstein> weox: so, in ubuntu 12.10, sudo apt-get install unity gets you that version ^^ 6.12.0 ..unless you do something to get a newer one... it will be that version, and security updates for the 18 month cycle..
<Whups> Hi.  12.04(64 bit).  I did a bad thing. :)  I deleted all but memtest from /boot.  How can I get a kernel back in there?  I am on a live distro right now...thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein/weox: Like upgrade to Raring. But don't do it if you don't wanna get your hands dirty.
<holstein> i would /join #ubuntu+1 for raring 13.04
<InFlames> holstein, thanks a lot, that fixed it, was broken for so long
<holstein> InFlames: cheers!
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: So would I. But I haven't used Raring for a while.
<InFlames> now to get php to work, for some reason it's failing
<InFlames> seems to be uncommented in the modules
<juancarlospaco> im 13.04 is stable
<holstein> #ubuntu+1 is where 13.04 discussion goes
<Whups> Hi.  12.04(64 bit).  I did a bad thing. :)  I deleted all but memtest from /boot.  How can I get a kernel back in there?  I am on a live distro right now...thanks!
<holstein> !patience | Whups
<ubottu> Whups: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> Whups: Don't empty your trash... oh wait, you rebooted?
<Whups> yeah.. all done. :P
<juancarlospaco> Whups: try chroot into / reinstall grub2
<Whups> I backed up so it isnt dire. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Whups: ^^
<Whups> grub loads.. just memtest.. there is no kernels in /boot
<Whups> i accidentally deleted them
<holstein> copy it over from you backup... copy from a running system.. reinstall
<Whups> i know i am close.. just dont know how to get kernel files into /boot via terminal
<mgolisch> chroot into the install and reinstall ?
<PadNet_201> mv command
<holstein> Whups: ? sudo mv them
<Muadabi> hello how can i remove the left side bar ? :D
<Whups> holstein: yes but where on the web can i wget kernels for 12.04 64 bit?
<holstein> Whups: the repos.. your backups.. the live CD.. another install
<SonikkuAmerica> Whups: If you have a live system booted right now, why bother?
<PadNet_201> Muadabi, what left sidebar?
<SonikkuAmerica> Muadabi: If you're talking Unity, it's staying put.
<Whups> SonikkuAmerica: the distro i booted live from isnt the same i have installed.. its 10.10
<SonikkuAmerica> !10.10 | Whups, you know this right?
<ubottu> Whups, you know this right?: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Whups> of course i do.. its all i had laying around
<juan_> Hi guys
<Whups> i just need to know where i can wget the 12.04 64 bit kernel from is all
<juan_> any can help me with one question?
<holstein> !ask | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> Whups: You'll probably want to just grab what's important, install 10.10 and [ do-release-upgrade ] until you get to at least Oneiric.
<Whups> n.m i think i found it. :)    http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<Whups> SonikkuAmerica: no way. :)
<juan_> I'm use Ubuntu 12.04.2 (recently installed.. with clean installation)
<SonikkuAmerica> Whups: Well not now that you've found a kernel to [ wget ]
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: Yes?
<juan_> is recomendable install the package called "laptop-mode-tools"?
<Whups> yeah i might be good.. just gota find the 64 bit ones.... thx tho
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: If you have a laptop...
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica_: yes!
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica_: Lenovo G460L
<holstein> Whups: thats a mainline kernel.. i would keep trying til you find *exactly* the kernel that was in there
<Whups> holstein: how would i got about finding it?
<Whups> also, i know i was 1 revision behind yesteray's 12.04 64 bit release
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: what do this package?
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: I dunno though... I would've thought there were better tools... their Web site only mentions !6.10.
<Whups> nevermind.. 3.2.0.37
<holstein> Whups: this might help http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/
<juan_> wait a moment... my native alnguage is spanish
<Whups> thx again folks
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: You're doing fine with English, but if you want to go to the Spanish channel, /join #ubuntu-es
<holstein> juan_: i would install it, if you want to try it, and remove it if it doesnt help
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: sure
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172391/is-laptop-mode-tools-still-relevant-for-12-04-and-the-3-x-kernels <<< Check out that link on StackExchange
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: but is better the original channel(this channel)
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: I'd say the Spanish sector has good support (it's based out of Spain)
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: wait while read the post
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: OK
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: apart is better practice my english ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: Good idea :)
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: yes!
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: Maybe I should practice my Spanish skills though.
<Whups> holstein: ok now that i have what i need in /boot.  when i run update-grub how can I know that the update will patch the / of the directory i need fixed?>
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: bueno seria una buena idea!
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: understund?
<SonikkuAmerica> Si
<PadNet_201> nein
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: great!
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: another question
<SonikkuAmerica> Go ahead
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: what is de "pm-utils"?
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: someone idea?
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: Head for #ubuntu-es and I'll tell you about it in Spanish.
<juancarlospaco> !info pm-utils
<ubottu> pm-utils (source: pm-utils): utilities and scripts for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-9 (quantal), package size 57 kB, installed size 334 kB
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: ok
<holstein> Whups: i didnt think you had broken grub.. i was thinking if it were me, i would just put the files i removed back
<shwaiil> I'm doing "cmp fileA fileA.bak" but nothing is returned. I wonder why ?
<juancarlospaco> cp
<juancarlospaco> cp --verbose source dest
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: first time... view Ubuntu change the other version of kernel (ubuntu 12.04 use the 3.5 now!)
<shwaiil> juancarlospaco: not sure if that was for me but Im trying to compare two files, with cmp
<juancarlospaco> ah nvm
<escott> shwaiil, silence is success
<shwaiil> escott: thanks again : )
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: i'm looking for the ArchWiki
<SonikkuAmerica> The ArchLinux Wiki won't help...
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll be back....
<Whups> holstein: ok thanks
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: sure... but investigate for what is the "laptop-mode-tools"
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: is a power saving tools
<juancarlospaco> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.61-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 375 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: It's a power management module. / Es un modulo de control de poder.
<Guest62557> hi
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: then not usefull... buen Español!
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest62557, hello
<Papayou> Hello !
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: good.... bye friend!... thanks for all!
<Papayou> Sometime when I launch my lubuntu, the screen stay unpowered (black, no backlights) what log files could help me find what's going on ?
<SonikkuAmerica> juan_: You're welcome. / De nada.
<Guest62557> im banned from backtrack-linux but i dont know why ,can somebody help me please?
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: translation?
<escott> !backtrack | Guest62557
<ubottu> Guest62557: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<juan_> SonikkuAmerica: tu eres bienvenido... de nada
<juan_> :D
<bswartz> Does anyone know how to tell what version of mythtv is included with Ubuntu 12.04? Where can I do to find this out?
<genii-around> escott: Not much help if it just tells them to go to a channel they're banned from ;)
#ubuntu 2013-02-20
<Pici> !info mythtv precise
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 99 kB
<escott> genii-around, not much point in asking in one channel why you are banned from an unrelated one
<bswartz> Pici: thx
<Pici> np
<juancarlospaco> Papayou: xset dpms force on
<juancarlospaco> Papayou: xset dpms force off
<Papayou> juancarlospaco : ?
<juancarlospaco> self descriptive it forces off or on the screen, can help trouble shoot
<MrDyne> Can someone direct me to a channel for help with apache? Or can I ask here?
<MrDyne> Apache on ubuntu.
<jrib> MrDyne: what's the question?
<mgolisch> just ask
<MrDyne> Permissions.. How do I give my normal account "server" read and write access to my www folder so it's easyer to edit files. (sudoing for everything gets old.)
<ev0lve> MrDyne: chown server.server -R www/
<ev0lve> sudo chown if needbe.
<MrDyne> I know apache doesn't run as my normal user but how do I lock write all files then make some folders writeable like image upload folders.
<jrib> !permissions | MrDyne
<ubottu> MrDyne: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<packetfrog> Where can I get steam for ubuntu without signing up for anything?
<InFlames> you need a steam account to login to steam, right? so what's so bad about logging in to the site to dl it?
<bekks> packetfrog: Nowhere.
<kostkon> packetfrog, u mean not signing for an u1 account?
<packetfrog> On the ubuntu end of it..
<kostkon> packetfrog, then if you don;t want to download it from the usc, go and download it on the steam website
<escott> ev0lve, MrDyne should not be chowning that folder
<kostkon> from* on* whatever
<chrisbuchholz> On ubuntu 12.10, i have installed android-tools-adb, and are trying to get adb working, but it doesnt find my galaxy s3. Any ideas?
<MrDyne> huh?
<packetfrog> Thanks. :/
<escott> MrDyne, you should add yourself to the www-data group. usermod -a -G www-data username
<InFlames> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<MrDyne> how do I reset the permissions of my www folder (/var/www) to defaults
<MrDyne> cuz I've tried a few things at it and have no clue what it is now.
<InFlames> MrDyne, i think the question is what are the defaults, i don't think there is a way to reset it
<escott> MrDyne, can't answer that without knowing what you changed
<Noorideen> MrDyne, lol i have done the same thing :D
<Noorideen> MrDyne, but i removed mint and now i wanna try ubuntu :P
<incanus77> i need a hand with installation - actually i'd prefer live cd
<InFlames> I broke my apache2 earlier MrDyne i feel your pain
<incanus77> every time i try to download the iso
<escott> MrDyne, i believe www-data:www-data 770 would be sensible
<jrib> MrDyne: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<MrDyne> Haven't broken it yet.. just want easyer access.
<MrDyne> yes I've looking at it
<incanus77> direct or torrent, it's unmountable and when burned to a dvd, filesystem is unrecognizable
<incanus77> this is on os x
<escott> MrDyne, rather 660 on files and 770 on dirs
<MrDyne> and can't upload files threw webpage.
<Jeruvy> incanus77, you should download it via bitorrent you won't get a bad copy.
<incanus77> just did, 2nd try
<jrib> MrDyne: do you want apache to be able to write to the files in /var/www (this really only makes sense for things like wikis, etc., not static content)
<incanus77> this is 12.10 desktop iso
<MrDyne> Yes I'm going to have a wiki and a forums.
<jrib> MrDyne: ok
<Jeruvy> incanus77, also make sure you md5sum check before you burn a disk.
<Noorideen> will ubuntu 12.10 work fine on my toshiba l305d satellite ?
<packetfrog> omg why do they not have a torrent :/ so slow
<Malsasa> Hello,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518579#post12518579   <<<   How to Write Correct copyright File?
<incanus77> yeah, checking the sum now. had forgotten that. however this has happened before
<escott> Noorideen, that is what the livecd is for
<Noorideen> escott, well didnt think of that :P thank you
<gnuskool> escott: livecd is officially over, its now 800MB in size
<incanus77> ok, latest version i got (via torrent) md5 checks out
<MrDyne> ya I have no clue were the permissions of /var/www are now.. it says permission denied for my normal user even when i'm on the www-data group.
<InFlames> so i somehow broke apache2, i can't get localhost to even connect to /var/www/ now, it's just a 404, server is running
<escott> gnuskool, liveusb then
<incanus77> i have a valid .iso, md5 checks out, doesn't mount in os x
<Noorideen> InFlames, thats what happened to me as well
<jrib> MrDyne: what's the output of: ls -ld /var/www
<InFlames> Noorideen, i don't advise it :x
<escott> incanus77, why do you want to mount it?
<Noorideen> InFlames, but from the start how could you wrx?
<MrDyne> "d-wx-ws--x 3 server 1001 4096 Feb 17 15:36 /var/www/"
<incanus77> well, that was a test. i also tried burning with disk util
<escott> MrDyne, lol nice permissions there
<Noorideen> there is no S
<MrDyne> total reck?
<Noorideen> what is s for?
<escott> Noorideen, setgid is very sensible for /var/www
<incanus77> i have also tried putting it on a usb stick, no luck there either
<jrib> MrDyne: you should finish reading ubottu's link and figure out the permissions you want.  I'm glad to help you with any questions you have once you're done reading
<escott> MrDyne, reminds me of those old dungeon crawlers you can open the door but you can't see what is inside because you have no light
<Noorideen> escott, fast advice shall i go back to cinnamon mint or i can try ubuntu 12.10?
<InFlames> Noorideen, my problem was the access denied issue, i gave up and installed bitnami's stack, but that then had broken php, so i am trying to fix it the right way
<incanus77> per http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-mac-osx
<escott> MrDyne, you probably want to +r that folder and perhaps the subfolders
<escott> Noorideen, the live image is there to help you test things. boot it and select "try ubuntu"
<Noorideen> InFlames, when you know to fix please let me know
<escott> incanus77, i dont know why you would need to mount it to burn the image
<escott> incanus77, almost certainly unnecessary and probably wrong
<incanus77> well, even w/o mounting, was just saying
<dr_willis> you dont need to mount it to burn it.
<incanus77> i'm saying it also does not mount
<incanus77> in addition to not burning nor working on usb stick
<dr_willis> you should be able to  image it straight to a usb stick via dd or its equilivent
<InFlames> MrDyne, can you please post the link obottu gave you?
<incanus77> i have dd
<incanus77> i could try that
<Noorideen> escott, today is a hard day for me i had a grup rescue thingie
<dr_willis> you could also test it out in vbox.
<Noorideen> kept reading about fixing it for 2 hours "{
<incanus77> just if= and of= ?
<incanus77> any other recommend args
<MrDyne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions ??
<dr_willis> with dd a bs=4M option helps speed it up
<incanus77> btw i'm a ~15 year user of linux, so this has me quite puzzled :-)
<incanus77> ty dr_willis
<bekks> the bs parameter should be set to the smaller size of the cache sizes of the source and target device
<escott> !away > qos|away
<ubottu> qos|away, please see my private message
<bekks> That will give best performance.
<Noorideen> MrDyne, how did you fix it in the first place?
<InFlames> MrDyne, oh, this doesn't help me :[
<InFlames> what is the problem you're having MrDyne ?
<Noorideen> InFlames, same thing as us :D he cant access
<MrDyne> Screwed up I think permissions on my /var/www folder.. php can't edit or upload files
<InFlames> chmod 644
<InFlames> that's what i did
<MrDyne> plus I have to sudo root to edit website files which gets old to do in terminal..
<InFlames> it worked at one point
<InFlames> yea that was an issue too
<Ben64> MrDyne: you _really_ need to fix your permissions there. you should not need sudo for that
<MrDyne> so I'm looking on how to give my normal user read and write access.
<InFlames> Ben, how does one add themselves to the www-data group?
<escott> MrDyne, you have been told how to do that.
<InFlames> i think that's the issue we're having?
<Ben64> probably not
<MrDyne> Yes i'm doing it right now
<Noorideen> escott, could you tell me? :D
<InFlames> you're supposed to add yourself to the group right?
<MrDyne> yes did that
<wad> I selected a file on my desktop, then pressed the "DEL" key, and the file is gone. Did it go to a trash can somewhere? How can I get it back?
<MrDyne> I'm VNC and SSHing to my server so i'm a little slow..
<escott> Noorideen, tell you what?
<Ben64> vnc to server? : /
<Noorideen> escott, will you promise me that you are gunna help how to add a group etc.. or i will stay on windows :P
<MrDyne> Ok.. permissions fixed for my normal user.
<MrDyne> Now to just make those few folders and settings files writeable..
<Noorideen> MrDyne, how?
<Ben64> Noorideen: what is the issue you are having
<escott> Noorideen, its that I just told MrDyne the proper command 2 pages up. usermod -a -G www-data username; sudo find /var/www -type d -exec chmod g+s {} \; ; would be a pretty standard setting
<thinknow> Is it possible to download any predifined iptables rules for ubuntu?
<thinknow> thats more strict than the original rules
<Noorideen> Ben64, today is such a hard day i swear, i was happy with linux and php bt i did something stupid and changed the permissions. i couldnt open dir /var/www/
<Noorideen> escott, thank you mate gunna save that untill i install ubuntu
<thinknow> where e.g everything is blocked(Just port 80, 8080, 6666, 21,) And ports for ssl, and maybe a good program to open some of the ports when you need it?
<Noorideen> but srsly permissions thingie is so touchy
<escott> !gufw | thinknow
<ubottu> thinknow: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<gnuskool> thinknow: fireshark could do that couldnt it?
<Noorideen> ok gunna install ubuntu now wish me luck :P
<Noorideen> and thank you everyone
<thinknow> gnuskool, havent tried fireshark
<thinknow> ubottu, i know its an built-in firewall, but since i get hacked all the time on every computer(same network though) its not enough
<ubottu> thinknow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InFlames> (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/www/purevisionmedia/logs/error.log.
<thinknow> ops
<thinknow> :p
<InFlames> well., there is a start to my problem
<gnuskool> thinknow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pevSSBVuh40
<thinknow> gnuskool, : i really dont like that interface
<thinknow> it got compromised one time at least
<incanus77> ok, burnt iso to usb via `dd`, also can't mount afterwards, unrecognizable filesystem
<gnuskool> thinknow: its a front-end to iptables, you dont have to use it once they are set
<thinknow> gnuskool,  the rules got deleted ++
<MrDyne> what would be the best permission number for a wiki settings file? readable executeable but not writeable?
<gnuskool> thinknow: that is how you will put them back
<gnuskool> thinknow: otherwise, directly editing iptables manually make take a bit of effort
<darent> hello, people
<thinknow> but i need to could let some hosts or/and ports trough from time to time though, i can basic iptables config
<thinknow> just dont really understand how it works, or i understand how in theory, but in pracsis....
<thinknow> but anyway, isnt it a config file or something for ufw/iptables that i could load in?
<thinknow> "load"
<MrDyne> nvm.. found it on the wiki's forums.. chmod 644 LocalSettings.php
<gnuskool> thinknow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871177
 * thinknow reading
 * evilroots is away: I'm busy
<LIVEFORNOW> ************* PEPSI GETS THE PARTY STARTED
<slestak> how do you restart samba in 12.04.2?  sudo service smbd restart cannot find smbd
<LIVEFORNOW> LIVE FOR NOW WITH PEPSI
<LIVEFORNOW> RIGHT NOW GRAB A PEPSI AND LIVE IN THE NOW
<LIVEFORNOW> PEPSI MAKES IT HAPPEN
<kostkon> LIVEFORNOW, please stop spamming
<incanus77> escott dr_willis: any ideas? dd to usb stick also unmountable afterwards
<bekks> Right now set another ignore. Living in the now.
<LIVEFORNOW> PEPSI GETS IT GOING PEPSI.COM
<LIVEFORNOW> ****
<LIVEFORNOW> ***
<incanus77> is the 12.10 i386 iso actually good?
<FloodBot1> LIVEFORNOW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LIVEFORNOW> ***
<kostkon> :/
<Ben64> heh
<InFlames> didn't think someone would troll freenode...
<Ben64> happens here often
<InFlames> that's like bursting into a developer conference to call them nerds...
<InFlames> seems so...pointless?
<escott> MrDyne, the apache process controls the writes to the backing data store of the wiki pages (which is probably in SQL) so filesystem permissions are rather irrelevant
<Ben64> incanus77: don't use 12.10 32bit unless your cpu supports PAE
<incanus77> not sure if it does. gonna try 12.04 version now
<incanus77> i have an early '09 core 2 duo
<Ben64> shouldn't that support 64 bit?
<escott> incanus77, thats a 64bit processor
<incanus77> right, but website said 32 was recommended, so i went with that
<sevenhill> incanus77,  why don't you try 13.10  64 bit version ?
<incanus77> just to simplify
<Ben64> its only recommended because 32 works on 32 and 64, and 64 only works on 64
<holstein> incanus77: is there a problem with the 32bit version you are running?
<Ben64> if you have a 64bit cpu, you should get the 64bit
<incanus77> i'm not running, i cannot install
<incanus77> i have downloaded the iso via http as well as torrent
<holstein> incanus77: what errors?
<incanus77> it never burns, not with disk utility, not with dd, not to disc nor usb stick
<holstein> !md5 | incanus77
<ubottu> incanus77: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<incanus77> md5 is good
<slestak> incanus77: after install, does it appear to loop in lightdm?
<jpmh> Ben64: if less than 4G why go to 64?
<MrDyne> escott: Yes but php still needs to be able to access the php wiki settings file.. I copyed it into the directory when my permissions were screwed up so I had to set the file to the correct ones.
<incanus77> i checked the md5
<darent> i switched to 64 this year and its a lot faster
<incanus77> it is valid
<sevenhill> incanus77, as a summary if you have more than 3 gb ram you have to use 64 bit or 32bitwithPAE support ( i suggest you try 64 bit if you have more than 3 gb ram )
<shwaiil> Q: I've left only one user account. When booting Im not asked for a password, even though auto-login is not activated. How to fix ? Tks!
<holstein> incanus77: you burned to CD?
<Ben64> jpmh: it's better
<incanus77> yes
<incanus77> holstein
<holstein> incanus77: and the CD does what?
<incanus77> cd is then unrecognizable
<jpmh> Ben64: in what way better?
<MrDyne> was gettin 500 error.
<incanus77> no valid fs
<MrDyne> oops
<incanus77> so just now, i used dd to try again on a usb stick
<dr_willis> i go 64bit on all my 64bit hardware.. saves hassles
<incanus77> it also has no valid fs
<Ben64> jpmh: google it, not really within the scope of this channel
<MrDyne> was getting 500 error because php couldn't access the wiki's settings file..
<Ben64> incanus77: where are you seeing the "no valid fs" stuff?
<MrDyne> I chmod it correctly and it works now.
<brennan> my wvdial is acting sluggish...   any suggestions?
<dr_willis> incanus77: it should be an iso9660 fs
<incanus77> finder cannot mount the cd or usb stick
<jpmh> Ben64: why not in scope here?
<incanus77> right, that's what i figured
<incanus77> at least on cd/dvd it should be iso9660
<holstein> incanus77: you cant boot to the live desktop?
<Ben64> jpmh: this channel is for ubuntu, not for discussing architecture
<incanus77> no, disk does not boot
<incanus77> nor does usb stick
<dr_willis> if you dd. it will be same on usb.
<brennan> my wvdial is acting sluggish...   any suggestions?
<Ben64> incanus77: so it's a mac?
<incanus77> dr_willis: ah, k
<incanus77> yeah, mac
<Madhatt5r> Is anyone else getting errors when using apt-get? ( New to ubuntu, so it might be a user error).
<Ben64> well i don't know then, haven't used any apple stuff
<holstein> oh.. yeah, i had a hard time with my mac.. i gave up, and gave it away
<Ben64> Madhatt5r: pastebin the error(s)
<incanus77> right, i'm wondering if anyone here has ever had success in burning an os x iso for ubunut
<brennan> my wvdial is acting sluggish...   any suggestions?
<jpmh> Ben64: I agree but the question is to the 64 bit version of ubuntu - i am interested since my experience is that 64 bit loads much more slowly
<holstein> incanus77: i would stick wiht the CD.. i would try "nomodeset"
<incanus77> i've been using linux for 15 years and mac for 11, this has be really puzzled
<dr_willis> incanus77:  it should be doable
<incanus77> *me
<incanus77> holstein: try where?
<holstein> incanus77: i have booted 32 and 64 bit iso's on mac from cd
<incanus77> cool
<incanus77> ok lemme try 12.04 and see if that's better
<incanus77> can't fathom what's going wrong here
<incanus77> esp. since the md5 checks
<brennan> my wvdial is acting sluggish...   any suggestions?
<brennan> my wvdial is acting sluggish...   any suggestions?
<brennan> my wvdial is acting sluggish...   any suggestions?
<FloodBot1> brennan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> jpmh: 64 isn't going to be slower
<sevenhill> incanus77, try 13.04
<incanus77> where at
<incanus77> i'm looking at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<holstein> incanus77: the iso is good.. you can take the cd to another machine
<Ben64> 13.04 isn't released yet
<Madhatt5r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1685332/
<sevenhill> Ben64, still better than other versions ( for my opinion )
<Madhatt5r> I get something like that for almost anything. Im guessing it is a network config error.
<R323T> hello guys
<Ben64> Madhatt5r: you have a dns problem
<Madhatt5r> Hmm
<Ben64> Madhatt5r: echo "nameserver 4.2.2.2" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<Ben64> Madhatt5r: that should temporarily solve the problem, but you should fix your network configuration
<Madhatt5r> Yeah I will need to figure out how all that works.
<Madhatt5r> THanks for the temp fix though.
<Brittany> Anyone know a good to do list application for ubuntu? I just need something that would pop up with an application notification for a time I specify.
<InFlames> ok, apache2 fixed, now we'll see if i can fix the other stuff
<incanus77> trying a 12.04 cd burn now
<incanus77> md5 checked out
<ClientAlive> I have 29 directories that In need to rename but part of it could involve transposing part of the current name to a different place in the name. Can anyone help me with a command to automate this?
<holstein> incanus77: have you reset the pram?
<Madhatt5r> Anyone have a decent tutorial/guide for configuring network settings?
<lewik> Ctrl+A Shift+w  Shift+click   doest work. What it can be?
<lewik> Ctrl+F too
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  you just doing this the one time?
<holstein> Madhatt5r: depend on the goal.. what are you trying to do?
<lewik> Shift+p  doesnt work =(
<flintser> escott: bcbc2: i ended up with bcbc2's solution to use easybcd. i made lilo mbr, installed easybcd and then added ubuntu in there and now i can boot ubuntu and windows from the windows "boot loader" :) thanks for help!!!
<incanus77> holstein: no. not sure how that would affect usb stick burning anyway
<Madhatt5r> Well currently try to fix my DNS issue that I am having currently. Still cant use apt-get for anything, after the temp fix Ben64 told me about it is still just timing out.
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: 29 directories to do - would be very time consuming to do by hand and I can store the command to reuse later and study to learn how it works.
<Noorideen> escott, i am sad now i am on ubuntu 12.10 live, and my wireless adapter isnt working
<holstein> incanus77: usb sticks dont really get burned.. and i dont think that is the issue.. i think the issue is the machine is not booting the properly created bootable media.. you can confrim this by going to another machine with the media
<InFlames> Noorideen, fixed
<InFlames> you ever solve your problem?
<ClientAlive> An example is:   current name -> "Artist - year - the album title"  renamed would be -> "Artist_AlbumTitle[year]"
<incanus77> holstein: yeah, you'd think it would mount thoguh
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  for complex renameing of several files - i tend to use the 'qmv' command.  it lets you use a text editor to correct the names. then when you save/exit. it renames them how you edited them
<incanus77> if it were a valid burn disc
<Noorideen> InFlames, my problem didnt face it yet, i am installing ubuntu
<Noorideen> but the wireless isnt working
<holstein> incanus77: test the CD on another machine.. AFAIK, macs dont boot usb
<incanus77> not sure i have another machine with a bootable optical drive
<incanus77> ok, 12.04 just finished burn
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: no kidding! Is qmv something I would have with a default 12.04 install or I need to get it?
<incanus77> and it is valid
<incanus77> mounts on desktop
<incanus77> assume it will be bootable
<ulkesh> incanus77: forgive me if I didn't see it before, but you are holding down "Option" when booting to get the boot choices, right?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  its part of the renameutils package i  belive
<incanus77> there is something up with the i386 desktop iso for 12.10
<dr_willis> !find qmv
<ubottu> File qmv found in renameutils
<incanus77> 12.04 is fine
<Noorideen> anyone is running ubuntu 12.10 on toshiba satellite?
<holstein> incanus77: i would assume nothing.. i would test it in another machine, then you'll know the issue is the machine not booting properly created media, or the media
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  syntax i normally use is like    qmv -f do -e geany *
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: thx. I'll check it out
<ClientAlive> cool
<ClientAlive> :)
<incanus77> ok. well, thanks all. 12.04 will work for me for now.
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  ive also sort of cheated and used 'bulk rename utility.exe' in wine ;)
<jrib> ClientAlive: just use the "rename" command
<Noorideen> dr_willis, my wireless isnt working on ubuntu always the same thing even on 9.10 :P, do you have any clue?
<lewik> Help =) My keyboard doesnt work full!
<ClientAlive> jrib: thx. I'll check that out too  :)
<dr_willis> Noorideen:  'always has the same thing'  dosent really tell us much
<Ben64> could use krename
<lewik> Ctrl+F do not work! Shift+w Shift+p !
<Noorideen> dr_willis, thats weird everything was running fine on cinnamon mint.
<flintser> Noorideen: there aren't anything in proprietary drivers?
<Ben64> lewik: get a new keyboard?
<Noorideen> flintser, i will check now the cable :P
<Noorideen> cable*
<bkc_> lewik: at all, or in a specific program?
<lewik> Only on linux
<bkc_> -.-
<karunamaya> hello brothers
<packetfrog> what controls the sounds in ubuntustudio? I am getting no volume right now for some reason.
<lewik> tty work
<minimad> how do you change your encrypted passphrase?
<lewik> I think its in KDE
<escott> minimad, there should be an ecryptfs command to add a passphrase to the keyring. i dont have ecryptfs installed but see what commands it has
<bkc_> lewik: what are you trying to do?
<packetfrog> escott: http://www.linuxlog.org/?p=70  looks promising.
<minimad> thank you escott
<packetfrog> oops
<packetfrog> minimad see above link
<lewik> bkc_: Ctrl+A dont work in all apps in kde.
<minimad> thank youpacketfrog
<packetfrog> No problem.
<bkc_> lewik: "doesn't work" isn't a valid use-case... what do you expect it to do?
<packetfrog> hope it helps.
<lewik> bkc_: I think I broke hotkeys/ In TTY they work
<lewik> bkc_: I mean I can't use this hotkeys
<bkc_> lewik: and what should that hotkey do?
<Noorideen> flintser, dr_willis thank you its working now
<flintser> is there a way of preventing recent files in dash, or anywhere at all. i dont really like to see my "personal files" showing up on there ^^
<Brittany> Is it alright in this chatroom to occasionally re-post a question if it hasn't been answered in the past, say, half an hour?
<escott> Brittany, yes
<lewik> bkc_: ....  Shift+w must print big w.  Ctrl+F - search. Ctrl+A - select all
<Brittany> Thanks, escott. Will keep that in mind in future.
<dr_willis> flintser:  in the settings theres setting fro it.. in privacy perhaps. saw them the other day
<karunamaya> hello peoples
<karunamaya> im russian!
<karunamaya> ))
<dr_willis> flintser:  i think theres an icon on the dash panel somewhere also to set them.. but im not sure on that
<bkc_> lewik: yes, shift+w isn't a hotkey so that's obviously wrong... but ctrl+f and ctrl+a only works in a _specific_ program... in other words no controlled by KDE
<karunamaya> i\m from russia!
<bkc_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jdukiet> I'm having trouble trying to download and install a theme. None of the instructions I have found worked. Can someone gimmie a hint  ?  I'm running 12.04.2 LTS.
<lewik> bkc_:   ...  broken shift+w - very strange
<dr_willis> jdukiet:  i tend to just use the various ppa's to get themes for unity/gnome-shell.   thers so manyu old theme files out at the  gnome* sites that it can get confuseing as to what theme is for what versions
<bkc_> lewik: yes, did you try the right-hand shift?
<minimad> Device /dev/sda6 is not a valid LUKS device.
<minimad> >:/
<minimad> ubuntu 12.10 trying  to change my encryption passphrase
<Zombeh22> Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could shed some light on a problem I'm having.
<minimad> I would love some help please
<bkc_> !question | Zombeh22
<ubottu> Zombeh22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zombeh22> I have the ubuntu 12.04 and I made a bootdrive from a 4gb flash.
<jdukiet> dr_willis: thanks
<holstein> minimad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670667 is what i would refer to first
<minimad> thank you holstein I'll check that link out
<Zombeh22> When I boot from the usb it loads initially then I get an error.
<holstein> Zombeh22: what error? have you tried "nomodeset" or any other options?
<dr_willis> jdukiet:  the webupd8 site has a nice ppa with the top themes they  have found.
<Zombeh22> Sorry, I was just trying to state why I'd come.
<lewik> bkc_: this "hotkey" do not work with both sides od modkeys
<holstein> Zombeh22: sure, what error?
<Zombeh22> It never got far enough to offer any options.
<lewik> bkc_: i try left and right  - no result
<holstein> Zombeh22: what is the error you are encoutering?
<holstein> encountering*
<Zombeh22> Something about "not syncing, exitcode 0x00000100"
<bkc_> lewik: does any key work with shift? otherwise I'm guessing at a faulty keyboard...
<Atomic> If I install on an existing ext4 partition using a LiveUSB, will it erase existing files (in non-conflicting locations)?
<holstein> Zombeh22: let us know the exacty error. thanks!
<dr_willis> Atomic:  the installer will want to format.. but i think the formating is optional..
<lewik> bkc_: yes OTHER works
<Zombeh22> All it gets to is that.
<dr_willis> Atomic:  id have backups just in case.
<lewik> bkc_: shift+w worts in tty terminal
<Zombeh22> Boots to the Maroon screen then that.
<lewik> bkc_: works
<flintser> Atomic: on install there is an option to completely remove existing install, or reinstall the existing version
<bkc_> lewik: that's odd... shift isn't a modifier in that sense :/
<tgunr> I am setting up ubuntu for first time on a VM on my mac using parallels, all is going pretty good…. except I am constantly hitting the cmd key and it throws up a search window. Is there anyway to disable this behavior? It's driving me batty
<minimad> ok before I continue I have encrypted my drive on a previous installation 12.04 ... I'm nervous hostein on the modprobe - link you gave me
<lewik> bkc_:  =( cant understand eng
<Atomic> I'm trying to migrate from a different distro, so I want to just move that old distro into /old/ and then reinstall.
<minimad> the drive is already encrypted
<Zombeh22> 9.228051, 9.228096
<Zombeh22> Those are the last sections I remember it going through.
<lewik> bkc_:  I install that keyboard today and do a lot of with keyboard settings. But shift+w i don't touch
<bkc_> lewik: what language do you speak?
<lewik> bkc_: russian =)
<holstein> Zombeh22: just replicate the error and let us know
<Zombeh22> ok, back in a few.
<Pinkamena_D> hi i have something really weird i am curious about
<InFlames> tgunr, you mean it opens the ubuntu dashboard?
<Pinkamena_D> whenever i am in the X (alt+f7) and i turn num lock on or off, the hard drive is used. the light goes on and i can hear it do a short read or write
<tgunr> well, its says "Search" at the top, i guess its really the dash board
<Pinkamena_D> i can keep presssing the button and it will keep doing that
<Pinkamena_D> why the heck is this lol
<zizziozio> I just found out something really shameful ... Ubuntu runs extremely slooow in VirtualBox, and Win7 and WinXP are fast as hell (also in rebooting). It's a hard blow for me... So sad!!! So, anyone here could help me fin out why Ubuntu is so slow?
<bkc_> !ru | lewik
<ubottu> lewik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: ?
<dr_willis> zizziozio:  unity wants a 3d capable video card.
<bkc_> lewik: try asking in there :)
<shwaiil> I'm getting "Partition(s) 5 on /dev/sdb have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes."
<Pinkamena_D> what did you not understand? sorry
<flintser> tgunr: !info ccsm
<lewik> bkc_: thx
<zizziozio> dr_willis: I set 3d in settings of the VM and guest additions are installed
<flintser> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in quantal
<holstein> Zombeh22: hardware support.. install the vbox packages
<tgunr> cc/ thanks reading
<flintser> where is the ccsm D:
<holstein> Zombeh22: sorry... zizziozio ^^
<Pinkamena_D> when i turn num lock on or off, it uses the hard drive
<shwaiil> I need to format a HDD thats going back for replacement, i'm pretty sure its not being used by the system.. I mean.. I was thinking it wasnt but now i'm confused. Is there a way to check that ?
<dr_willis> zizziozio:  but thats not really a decent 3d chipset.  i reccomend lubuntu in vbox.
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: ok.. and whats the issue?
<Atomic> Is there anywhere that I could get a tarball of an Ubuntu installation? Like Gentoo has stage tarballs?
<zizziozio> holstein: isn't guest additions installed by default in 12.10?
<Pinkamena_D> i just wanted to know why, curiosity is all (and that seems like a small waste of seek time too)
<holstein> zizziozio: i would test and confirm that but the graphics card issue is the main thing
<dr_willis> zizziozio:  why would they be installed by default? they are only needed  for vm guests
<zizziozio> dr_willis: so... It' a problem related to specifically to unity and not whole Ubuntu?
<Nerp> does screen have a tab limit?
<tgunr> hmm, no such thing as info ccsm
<dr_willis> zizziozio:  unity wants decent 3d hardware.
<al__la> Can anyone recommend a small cheap ($10-20) wireless usb network card that works well with ubuntu 12.10 out of the box without ndiswrapper or any workarounds?  I see a lot of good cheap ones on amazon, but their linux support seems questionable.
<holstein> zizziozio: its not a problem at all.. its a confguration that is not optimale for the way you are using it
<dr_willis> !ccam | tgunr
<dr_willis> !ccsm | tgunr
<ubottu> tgunr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zizziozio> dr_willis: almost all distros now boots with LiveCD searching if runs on vbox ;)
<dr_willis> zizziozio:  i run lubuntu in vbox all the time. I really dont need the fancy unity effects on a vbox setup
<Ben64> al__la: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=8072
<zizziozio> dr_willis: guest additions are installed by defaults if during install the Live environment recognize it's running on vbox
<tgunr> doesn't ! cause a search in bash history?
<zizziozio> dr_willis: ok, I'll go for lubuntu
<dr_willis> tgunr:  in bash yes.. on irc its a  bot trigger
<tgunr> ok, got the info but no ccsm
<zizziozio> dr_willis: better: there's an 2d option for unity in 12.10?
<dr_willis> tgunr:  so !info foo here ISa bot trigger
<tgunr> ok, got it
<tgunr> reading
<dr_willis> zizziozio:  its a work in progress.. its not optmized much yet
<zizziozio> dr_willis: so, go for lxde or xfce...
<dr_willis> i use lubuntu/lxde
<dr_willis> in my vm sessions
<al__la> Ben64: perfect, thank you.
<zizziozio> dr_willis: It's really a pity for me discover this. Also because Ubuntu is becoming so cool in these last 2 yrs
<zizziozio> dr_willis: ok, then. I'll go for light DEs :]
<dr_willis> zizziozio:  do a full install then.. dosent matter to us. In a vbox instance i always use lubuntu. done it that way for years.
<tgunr> ccdm crashed
<tgunr> ccsm, oh well
<dr_willis> you want your vm session to be as light as possible. so you dont hog resources from the host
<zizziozio> dr_willis: you got it man
<zizziozio> dr_willis: ty for your time/advices. Bye!
<dr_willis> if i need a linux on a windows box. i often use tinycore linux in vbox
<zizziozio> dr_willis: I need a Canonical distro
<robotnut> hi all
<robotnut> is there a webmin module for samba4?
<dr_willis> see the webmin homepage?
<Ben64> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zizziozio> dr_willis: possibly Ubuntu, but given how things went
 * zizziozio bye ubuntusers!
<elijah> What is the program that will run a command over and over again?
<Random832> watch
<elijah> At a specified interval
<dr_willis> elijah:   like   'watch df -h'
<robotnut> i checked webmin.com
<robotnut> however - its not clear what version it supports
<robotnut> i need it to support samba4
<elijah> yes, that's the one, thanks Random832 and dr_willis
<dr_willis> robotnut:  try the webmin support channels..  its not supported here.
<nearst> hi ubuntu fan, greetings
<robotnut> i have
<robotnut> :S
<dr_willis> install it then.. and see if it works..
<robotnut> using ubuntu and trying to get samba4 up and running but need a mobule for webmin
<robotnut> i did but it doesnt seem to work right - so im checking here to see if anyone has experience with it
<Ben64> thats cool, its still not supported though
<dr_willis> theres also the samba channel
<robotnut> ahh didnt think about that
<robotnut> let me try that - thx
<maxygas> hi
<maxygas> i would like somebody to help me please
<minimad> can someone give me a command line to change my encrypted password
<diego_> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<minimad> please
<FluxD> Hi, I am looking to see if there are any tools to do process loggin every minute and calculate stats like up/down b/w usage memory etc ( OTHER than sar)
<diego_> can anyone help me? i have a quad core and my last nucle have is much more hot than the othres three
<minimad> how do you change your encryption via command line - please?
<minimad> ubuntu 12.10
<Zombeh22> alright, I have returned.
<minimad> Welcome back Zombeh
<escott> minimad, its supposedly ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase
<minimad> ah thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zombeh22> [5.825310] xor: automatically using best checksumming function
<Zombeh22> [9.219638] kernal panic -not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Zombeh22> Need more?
<minimad> ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase [file]
<minimad> or
<minimad> printf "%s\n%s" "old wrapping passphrase" "new wrapping passphrase" | ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase [file] -
<minimad> thats new
<FloodBot1> minimad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimad> 4 lines realy
<minimad> ok
<minimad> ecrypt  barked out that crap
<escott> minimad, file should be the wrapped passphrase i believe (and back it up first)
<minimad> ?
<escott> minimad, it expects a file argument
<minimad> escott? help me out...
<escott> ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /path/to/the/wrapped/passphrase/you/want/to/rewrap
<minimad> HMM
<michael__> should i ask for help in this channel or somewhere else?
<dr_willis> help with  what exactly?
<minimad> hmm
<holstein> michael__: i would check the topic, and if the question is about ubuntu support, ask it here
<michael__> I have no sound in ubuntu 12.10
<michael__> I had sound
<holstein> !audio | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> michael__: i would install pavucontrol
<tgunr> ubottu: is there somewhere specific in ccdm for the cmd-key -> dashboard? I have look thru most all of them and search in ccdm is not helpful
<michael__> Ok ty
<dr_willis> ... ubottu  is the channel robot.. not a person
<minimad> escott I'm trying to change my encryption password? for my drive
<tgunr> just figured that out :)
<tgunr> i told you it was driving me batty
<minimad> Ubuntu 12.10 someone help me out on how to redo my encryption for my  drive
<minimad> please
<flintser> tgunr: have you found out a solution yet?
<escott> minimad, yes so rewrap the passphrase in ~/.Private
<tgunr> nope, nothing bout dashboard in the search either
<escott> minimad, or perhaps it is in /home/.ecryptfs/something
<escott> minimad, i think it is supposed to be in ~/.Private these days
<minimad> thank you escott
<flintser> i just searched through gconf-editor, ccsm and dconf editor and none of them has the option to set dash key...
<flintser> i think in 11.10 it was possible but that doesnt help much :)
<tgunr> oh well
<tgunr> coming from mac to ubuntu, have a lot to unlearn
<JayT> I want to run a bash script, that runs an rsync command. If I just run 'mycommand' in shell, it works fine. I'm trying to make a keyboard shortcut for 'mycommand' now. I set it to control shift s, though it's not executing 'mycommand'.
<JayT> I can see inside keyboard/custom shortcuts, I have a name="name" and command="mycommand", and the keys say control shift s
<JayT> It doesn't work though.
<flintser> tgunr: found the solution!!! install ccsm and then alt+f2 and write about:config
<Zombeh22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1685771/
<escott> JayT, what did you put in for mycommand
<tgunr> looking
<JayT> escott: The name of the file 'mycommand', which is in the path. (which is why it works when I type 'mycommand' in a shell).
<Zombeh22> ^ that is what happens when I boot from pendrive.
<michael__> ok this is very strange, alsamixer if I enable my microphone as an output i can hear it but from speaker-test -c 2 I get no output. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> JayT: try using the full path to the command
<escott> JayT, when someone asks you a question in channel its helpful if you actually answer it
<holstein> michael__: i dont think there is an easy way to hear the mic output
<JayT> dr_willis: ok, I'll try that now.
<holstein> michael__: what are you trying to accomplish? maybe JACK audio is more what you need
<michael__> well I can hear my own microphone right now
<JayT> escott: What do you want to know specifically?
<holstein> michael__: ok.. so what is the issue?
<JayT> dr_willis: Good call, the absolute path worked fine. Weird... it's in my $PATH. It works from a shell. I wonder why I have to specify the absolute path.
<michael__> Wow
<michael__> nevermind
<michael__> problem solved itself, faulty connection
<dr_willis> because  its not a bash shell jayt
<JayT> I see. That makese sense. I guess I shouldn't assume the environment is a shell.
<JayT> dr_willis: Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.
<III> Good night for all, bye
<flintser> JayT: you could do "!#/bin/bash /path/to/script/" and put it in /usr/share/bin/ and set the x bit
<flintser> i mean /usr/bin
<tgunr> flintser: all see is http://polymicro.clarify-it.com/d/tykw7t
<flintser> yep that is it
<flintser> press enter :)
<flintser> open the purple Unity thing
<flintser> tgunr: ^^
<Noorideen> the defualt is unity right?
<flintser> there is a modifier "Key to show the launcher" and the def key is <Super> which is your cmd-button
<escott> flintser, /usr/share/bin was right :)
<minimad> I encrypted my drive when I installed ubuntu 12.04.  How do I change the encryption key?
<tgunr> no, nothing happens when i click on Unity
<Noorideen> unity is hard for me how to change it?
<minimad> Please help me.
<flintser> tgunr:  did you run "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" in terminal? it installs ccsm and then you can open the about:config, it is a plugin for ccsm so it is needed to open it
<tgunr> yep, thanks man, i found the unity thingy, whew
<minimad> I'm booted in just want to change the key and write down the encryption  key
<iacadmin> Heya
<doomlord> is ubuntu-arm ontopic here?
<iacadmin> guess i got the network card working
<minimad> I just want to change the password for my encrypted drive
<escott> minimad, do you mean you used luks not ecryptfs?
<minimad> not shure escott
<minimad> ubuntu 12.04 gave me an option to encrypt the home folder
<escott> minimad, because i just gave you an answer for ecryptfs... so what was wrong with that answer
<Malsasa> Hello, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518579#post12518579    <<<   How to Write Correct copyright File?
<Zombeh22> I get an error when trying to boot from pendrive http://paste.ubuntu.com/1685771/
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<tgunr> is it called the HUD or Dashboard? I'm not seeing Dashboard
<flintser> tgunr: maybe this helps: http://imagebin.org/247361
<iacadmin> human user device
<iacadmin> lols us to the gods
<minimad> It gave me an unknown action
<dr_willis> hud = when you tap the alt key
<dr_willis> dash = tap the super key
<tgunr> I presume option key on mac = alt
<escott> minimad, then say that. don't just keep asking the question
<iacadmin> sry made lols i have been trying to get this youth outreach server online and opensimulator put on it
<escott> minimad, what was the exact command you ran, and what was the output
<minimad>  cryptsetup -y luksAddkey /dev/sda6 <- gave me an unknown action
<dr_willis> hold super key = shows shortcuts
<iacadmin> i have learned terminal a bit and if up andifdown and su and apt-get and tasksel
<iacadmin> been hard
<escott> i'm done
<iacadmin> im happy i finnally got most done at least hard link to inet
<minimad> ok escott thats a harsh way to put it.
<iacadmin> im learning how to mono ""
<iacadmin> to start some apps
<minimad> could you at least tell me where I failed.  Dont care if you beat me upside the head
<escott> minimad, you don't listen to what i suggest, you come back at me with commands i never suggested. if you are going to ignore what i say. i'm not going to waste my time. if you had a question about what my instructions meant you should have asked it instead of ignoring it
<flintser> tgunr: you can use there pretty much any combination you want, i still want to make sure that it works so can you report here for results? so if someone asks later i and the rest of us can answer more quickly and surely
<iacadmin> well i dont want to get kicked for spamming or anything, bye. Mistwood Labs~
<minimad> fair enough
<Noorideen> escott, installed ubuntu :) but i cant deal with unity atm, its kinda hard for now :P
<sanrom> buenas que tal?, estoy trabado con el gestor de paquetes despues de una actualizacion, que puedo hacer para reinstalar los repositorios en 12.04?
<escott> !notunity | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Ben64> !es | sanrom
<ubottu> sanrom: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<litropy> How can I see more details about a process, such as what program is using it, what it is doing (in as humanly readable terms as possible - I'll take what I can get)?
<tgunr> I changed the HUD key, but the "Dashboard" still pops up http://polymicro.clarify-it.com/d/tykw7t
<Noorideen> escott, thank you :)
<sanrom> thanks ;)
<Ben64> litropy: a process is a program, what do you want do see?
<litropy> Ben64, Very true. I want to see, for instance, what spawned the program and what it's working on.
<escott> minimad, this is the command you want. ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /path/to/the/wrapped/passphrase/you/want/to/rewrap
<tgunr> Is the key next to space bar considered the "Super" key?
<minimad> thank you escott
<escott> tgunr, "Super" is usually "Windows Key"
<minimad> I'm sorry if I ticked you off
<flintser> tgunr: you didn't change anything? change the "Key to show the launcher" to something else. press it and choose for example alt+z. if you don't want the "type your command"-screen either, you should change "Key to show the HUD" to something else too
<minimad> just frustrated right now
<minimad> thank you for helping me out
<flintser> tgunr: super = cmd
<escott> minimad, so ask a question if you are confused
<flintser> on mac
<tgunr> ah, the "launcher" == dashboard
<Noorideen> tgunr, they key beside left alt
<minimad> I'm seriously thankful for your help
<tgunr> ok, found it! The confusion is calling it the "dashboard"
<Ben64> litropy: `pstree -p` will show you all the processes and parents, "what it's working on" is very ambiguous and you probably can't get what you want from that
<flintser> Noorideen: escott: tgunr: he uses mac so it is cmd key. maybe it is next to lalt too but it is cmd.
<rj1> hi there...whats d difference betweem amd64 and i386 installations?
<tgunr> yeah, so on Macintosh cmd=windows=super
<Noorideen> flintser, oh i am sorry didint know that he uses mac.
<escott> rj1, different architectures for different kinds of processors
<j_> hello
<wool> alguem sabe onde compro algo do ubuntu em nova york?
<escott> rj1, if your computer is <5years old it can probably run amd64
<escott> !br | wool
<ubottu> wool: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<flintser> tgnur: but it works now?
<tgunr> yeah and launcher==dashboard i guess
<wool> Anyone know where I buy something from ubuntu in new york?
<dr_willis> book stores should have some ubuntu books.. if you want just 'anything' ;)
<flintser> launcher is the whole side-bar, but yes, it is confusingly written in ccsm. it should be called "key to show the dashboard"
<Ben64> yeah, i've even seen a raspberry pi book at a bookstore
<xangua> wool: you can buy t-shirts from canonical webstore
<lmat> I'm about to install some software from a tarball. Where should I install it?
<lmat> This is a server machine.
<Noorideen> escott, i am installing LAMP from http://setupguides.blogspot.com/2012/10/install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1210.html can you please check if i am doing the right thing?
<dr_willis> lmat:  for a single user.. in their home
<lmat> I did a practice run installing to ~ (on a personal machine) and all went well.
<dr_willis> lmat:  for all users /opt/
<lmat> dr_willis: It's a service.
<Ben64> lmat: you should make sure it doesn't exist in the repositories first
<lmat> Ben64: It doesn't, thanks :)
<Ben64> or ppa
<lmat> Ben64: What's ppa?
<Ben64> installing from source means you don
<Ben64> 't get security updates
<lmat> Ben64: It's not from source.
<lmat> dr_willis: Where is the right way to install a service?
<Ben64> well it still won't get you security updates
<bcbc2> flintser: did you see bug 1061255
<ubottu> bug 1061255 in grub2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "GRUB recognizes defunct LDM headers" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061255
<dr_willis> right way would be to use the repos/ppa
<lmat> dr_willis: okay, I'll have to look that up :)
<Ben64> strange that it's being distributed in a tar while being a binary
<Ben64> lmat: what is it?
<wool> xangua: 'm from Brazil I'm going to new york, I wonder if there would buy something like ubuntu?
<lmat> Ben64: Crashplan  It's a backup solution.
<dr_willis> it would be a very weird service thats comes in binary form..
<dr_willis> i would have to say read its docs..
<xangua> wool: you can download ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<flintser> bcbc2: no, but if you missed my earliel msg i said that i got it working with easybcd :) thanks
<lmat> dr_willis: Okay.
<bcbc2> flintser: yeah I saw that. Great! It looks like they are working on the problem.
<flintser> good to know that it is a bug and not my error ;D bcbc2
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hey there, I am thinking of doing a raid 10 install of ubuntu, and I have some questions as to where I should put my raid 1 in this setup. I would also like to know if I can set this up raid via a live usb. check out my config https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmXdRsCSWUwWdGhlU1VINW1nVXZocUtPNzh6U3dObHc#gid=0
<flintser> or maybe the error was using windows... but i need it for gaming
<InFlames> Noorideen, you still need help?
<wool> xangua: I use ubuntu to 4 years, what I want is to be able to buy objects, like shirts, mouse, backpack, pen drivers these things, I could not buy in the canonical site, so I wonder if in new york has a store or somewhere I can find these materials?
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, what do you mean "where" to put the raid 1
<bcbc2> flintser: yeah. I used easyBCD to try it out - it works okay - but I prefer grub
 * dr_willis imagines new york has everything.. just finding it is the hard part..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: I am doing a raid 10. I have 4 harddrive disks that are different sizes. I want to use the excess space to create the redundant array. I was thinking of having the entire array on the 1500 gb hdd, however
<Landrons> exit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I was unsure if that will negatively impact performance by having that much redundancy on one disk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> again, here is what my setup looks like https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmXdRsCSWUwWdGhlU1VINW1nVXZocUtPNzh6U3dObHc#gid=0
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, thats a nice staircase. what does it mean
<flintser> bcbc2: now i'm just angry that i didnt stumble on that bug report. would've saved me a lot of time
<tgunr> flintser: thanks heaps for the help, learning new nonmenclature
<flintser> exactly the same problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: so every harddrive is divisible by 250gb, therefore, I am partitioning every harddrive into 250 gb blocks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: and then using those partitions to make raids
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: hmmm, okay, I am a dummy
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, ok now i get what you are saying. you have one MD device across the common size and don't know what to do with the rest
<tgunr> hmm, maybe my old 80gb drive will group now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: Basically
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, (a) mdadm supports a special raid10 mode. you don't have to create raid0 and layer raid1 on top of that or vice versa
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: I wanted to create redundancy on the 1500 gb, but was thinking maybe this might not be a good idea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it would atleast protect me if 3 of the 4 drives failed
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, (b) for raid10 you do need 4 disks so your maximum array size is limited by the smallest of your four disks (ie the 250)
<bcbc2> flintser: yeah some of the techniques are a bit dicy, but it does seem like it would have been easier. Were you using dynamic disks on Windows? Wondering how the LDM data got there in the first place
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: Yes, I got that part, but that doesnt mean I can't use the rest,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> right?
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, it means you shouldn't
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes you have 3 black blocks you need to fill. yes you have 3 black blocks you cannot seem to use on the big disk. no you should not use the three blocks from the big disk in the empty spaces
<flintser> bcbc2: no, never. i know it is nothing but a call for problems :)
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, you will pay for that with substantially slower access (due to all the seeks)
<escott> Akiva-Thinkpad, and you are gaining NOTHING in redundancy. better to just run in degraded mode with an incomplete array, or use a different personality
<Guest62871> hola
<flintser> Akiva-Thinkpad: is that doc interactive? cool...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> escott: what? If I put the 1 there, then I get the protection in case any of the 3 other disks fail
<djthree> hola
<aaas> is there any ubuntu-specific reason why a computer would reboot that anyone can think of(excluding hardware), after some apt-get upgrade or anything like that?
<aaas> not by some user i mean
<tgunr> linux has certainly matured since I last looked at it
<aaas> something automatic
<Guest82567> Hi, I'm looking for some guidance on underclocking.  I want to dial the heat way down, but my threads all have a lower "hardware limit" of 1.2GHz, and cpupower can't seem to take them lower.  Is that really a hard limit, or do I just need a stronger utility?
<Dem0n> have you guys noticed how all developers especially operating system developers or window manager developers are trying to make everything look like a tablet?..
<Dem0n> why is it that gnome3 has to look like a tablet?
<Dem0n> why is it that windows 8 has to look like a tablet?...
<xangua> !ot | Dem0n
<ubottu> Dem0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dem0n> so sensitive...
<dr_willis> 'convergance'
<aaas> MoPac|2 why do you need to underclock?
<flintser> Dem0n: tablet is the future. and ot is in #ubuntu-offtopic. and i now noticed that i talk a lot of offtopic :(
<MoPac|2> aaas: Vaio F series. Fan is highly antisocial
<aaas> MoPac|2 this is a laptop? and it's overheating?
<flintser> MoPac|2: wouldn't it be easier to get the fan working?
<aaas> ^^^ agreed
<MoPac|2> aaas: It's a laptop that's obsessed with *not* overheating and runs its fans like it's a hypersonic wind turbine.  No ability to control the fan through softwae
<ktwohig9> I run Ubuntu on a VAIO F115 and the fan runs loud but it runs
<MoPac|2> flintser: So only option left is to actually produce less heat
<MoPac|2> Fan isn't broken -- fan is the opposite of broken: won't shut up
<MoPac|2> and I don't need all this power much of the time
<Dem0n> Dr_willis, and flinster, i agree
<aaas> MoPac|2 it just seems like the wrong way to attack the problem (or you gave up to early on the fan)...but then again, I only heard about it 10 sec ago ;)
<flintser> MoPac|2: if it is loud you must maintenance it. never met a loud mid-range laptop that is too loud
<Dem0n> sorry for talking "off topic"
<Bray90820> how would i make ever file in a samba share 777 and every file i add in the future automatically 777
<MoPac|2> See http://vaio-utils.org/fan/ . Even somebody who created a whole program to control Vaio fans says this fan can't be controlled
<MoPac|2> So: underclocking?
<dr_willis> i dont see how that will make the fan run slower.
<ktwohig9> MoPac - have you heard of vaiofand?
<MoPac|2> ktwohig9: that link is to vaiofand
<MoPac|2> Apparen't doesn't work on this model
<ktwohig9> ah, was in other screen so didnt se eyour post
<tgunr> Trying to get a development environment set up, trying `sudo apt-get -y install x-dev libx11-dev' results in 'unable to locate package x-dev', tried apt-get update, still error
<MoPac|2> But I believe the fan is still responding to temp and not processor percentage
<dr_willis> tgunr:  perhaps thats not the right name. ;)
<df00z> Hey, I'm on 12.10.  I did regular updates the other day.  Upon reboot, X no longer starts.  I can ctrl-alt-fwhatever to a console fine.  I can even start X manually.
<dr_willis> !info x-dev
<ubottu> Package x-dev does not exist in quantal
<tgunr> MoPac|2: on macs there are several temp sensors, i would imagine most use them
<tgunr> hmm, ok re-reading
<flintser> MoPac|2: have you tried cpufrequtils?
<df00z> I guess I'm not sure where to even start troubleshooting this
<MoPac|2> So I'd like to try to get the actual head output down.  My CPUs spend most all of their time at the lower "hardware limit" of 1.2GHz.  So I want to take it lower, but I don't know how to get around it
<df00z> I installed xdm and started it, and I got into my desktop, but the fonts are all weird.  Everything is big.
<df00z> But the resolution is right
<MoPac|2> flintser: the successor to cpufrequtils, cpupower, can't take it below what it thinks is the "hardware limit" as far as I can tell
<df00z> I guess, what desktop launcher\manager does xubuntu use?
<MoPac|2> I try setting the limit to 1.1GHz as a test, but it still bottoms at 1.2
<df00z> I am familiar with kdm, xdm, gdm, what is the default xubuntu one?
<df00z> The problem is I am not even sure how to google the problem to begin knowing where ot look
<dr_willis> df00z:  i think it uses lightdm
<Bray90820> can someone help me it seems like every time i add a file to my samba share it is not 777
<flintser> MoPac|2: if you don't want to go way deep i think that is the best you can do... not too many underclocking experts around ;D
<Bray90820> how would i make it automatically 777 for every future file
<df00z> so, lightdm isn't installed
<Ben64> MoPac|2: you might be able to underclock in the bios
<tgunr> I was following the instructions at http://software.jessies.org/salma-hayek/ubuntu-setup.html which indicated I need to ins all x-dev
<MoPac|2> Ben64: Could the lower hardware limit that cpufrequtils/cpupower sees be just a BIOS setting that I can configure?  Or do you mean something else?
<df00z> Like, the entire thing is freaking weird.  What is the weird graphical console thing it uses - plymonth?
<Ben64> MoPac|2: since its a laptop it probably doesn't have the option, but on some you can change the cpu multiplier
<df00z> like, the start screen doesn't even work right.  i always have a black screen till i do the hotkey to switch vts
<aaas> MoPac|2  did you have this problem in windows when you first got it?
<df00z> plymoth?
<dr_willis> !plymouth
<tgunr> originally triggered from trying to install emacs 24 which gave errs, "error: You seem to be running X, but no X development libraries"
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<MoPac|2> aaas: Yeah, always been a problem.  One of my hopes with switching to Linux is that I could get finer control
<df00z> So, if the grapgical boot anim all of a sudden stopped after updating, and so did automatic X starting
<df00z> is that a problem with plymoth?
<MoPac|2> I think Sony got sued because of overheating issues and released a patch that told all the Vaios to become arctic tundras inside
<dr_willis> tgunr:  you can have apt pull in most dev packages with the build-deps option.. ie:    sudo apt-get build-deps gedit
<tgunr> cc, trying
<holstein> df00z: i dont think you can assume that.. that could be graphics driver still
<holstein> df00z: whats the issue?
<Ben64> MoPac|2: you can open the computer up and fix it, but thats way beyond the scope of the channel
<dr_willis> tgunr:  you can have apt pull in most dev packages with the build-deps option.. ie:    sudo apt-get build-deps gedit     it may be 'build-dep'  ;)
<df00z> holstein: the issue is, after updating, X stopped launching, when powering on the machine all i get is a black screen until changing VTs
<df00z> but I can launch X manually totally fine.
<tgunr> cc
<df00z> so the question is what starts X in xubuntyu
<df00z> that is where i'd begin troubleshooting
<Galaxor> Hi. I got a new desktop computer. I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 from a usb key. I need to do it uefi-style. It boots up just fine in legacy bios mode. Purple & everything. when I boot in uefi mode, I get an unadorned black-and-white grub screen and when it boots it just goes to black screen & does nothing. I tried the nomodeset thing I've seen suggested, to no effect. Also nolapic and acpi=off
<dr_willis> !find xfdm
<holstein> df00z: i would try booting an earlier kernel
<ubottu> File xfdm found in libglib2.0-dev, libglibmm-2.4-dev
<MoPac|2> Ben64: Yeah, I was just hoping that there might be a way to get cpupower or else some similar utility to just ignore the hardware lower limit
<Ben64> MoPac|2: its called a hardware limit for a reason
<dr_willis> df00z:  #xubuntu may be able to tell you exactly also.
<MoPac|2> I understand having upper limits for safety, but lower ones?  Sure, there could be some system instability, but could it actually hurt the machine to tell them to go at 600KHz?
<Ben64> but it can't
<MoPac|2> Ben64: Well, that's sort of my question.  Is it that it *can't* go below 1.2GHz per thread, or that it's not allowed to, but that disallowance is for no good reason?  The second part is: how do I ignore it?
<aaas> MoPac|2  how often does it come on? how much load do you have to give it before it comes on
<silverone> Hello! i'm compiling a kernel to get gpu switching. I'm following this kernel guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild  and am on step 6. i need to apply step 5 from this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103743   could any of you gents help me?
<MoPac|2> aaas: On constantly, rears up with very little load
<Ben64> MoPac|2: i'm not sure you understand the meaning of "can't"
<MoPac|2> aaas: If you googlle "vaio f fan" you'll find a world of angry frustrated people
<MoPac|2> Ben64: I understand "can't" -- I don't understand if "hardware limit" really means "can't"
<Galaxor> I'll see if systemrescuecd behaves the same way.
<Ben64> MoPac|2: you can't.
<MartynKeigher> hey, if i ssh into a ubunut server using winscp, how can i elevate to sudo su?
<MartynKeigher> i need ot modify some files and i cant save them.
<aaas> MoPac|2 then underclocking it isn't going to help you much, you'll have to drive it down far anyways.... might be better to try a hardware solution (new fan, oil, cleaning etc) ... or depending how annoying it is deal with it, or get a new laptop ;)
<Ben64> MartynKeigher: don't use sudo su
<dr_willis> MartynKeigher:  i dont think you do.  and it would be 'sudo'
<flintser> MartynKeigher: root through ssh whoa...
<flintser> MartynKeigher: use sudo
<dr_willis> you can ssh in in as a user. then  use sudo
<Ben64> MartynKeigher: just "sudo <command>" like "sudo nano <file>" or "sudo vim <file>"
<MartynKeigher> but how do i INITIATE the elevation?
<dr_willis> but sftp in i dont think you can
<holstein> MartynKeigher: sudo should do it.. i use sudo -s
<MartynKeigher> ah ok
<dr_willis> use putty with winscp
<MartynKeigher> sudo -s nautilus  ??
<Ben64> nonono
<holstein> MartynKeigher: ?
<Ben64> don't use sudo -s either
<MartynKeigher> k
<holstein> MartynKeigher: gksudo nautilus.. but i thought you were in a shell?
<MartynKeigher> sorry.
<Ben64> MartynKeigher: start at the beginning, what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> he said hes using winSCP
<Ben64> oh...
<flintser> MartynKeigher: gksudo for graphical apps. and you need xforwarding. and why elevated nautilus?
<dr_willis> so use winscp to copy files over. then putty and sudo from a termional to move things around that need root rights
<Ben64> yep thats the correct way
<MartynKeigher> i have a ubuntu VM, (at my office [im at home now]and to save me rdp'ing to it to do what i need to dom, i just want raw access to the file structure so i can modify some "non system core" files.
<dr_willis> MartynKeigher:  is this over the interneta/ or a local  lan?
<tix> ubuntu lol
<tix> what a nub OS
<DoYouKnow> ᑦeᔅᑦ
<aaas> MoPac|2 here's someone trying hardware (different model)...better way to go imho: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgrm9RfYpsQ
<silverone> Hello! i'm compiling a kernel to get gpu switching. I'm following this kernel guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild  and am on step 6. i need to apply step 5 from this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103743   could any of you gents help me?
<dr_willis> MartynKeigher:  you dont directly login as root via winscp. or putty
<noorideen> how can i fix the permissions of /var/www ?
<MartynKeigher> i can't copy paste between my desktop and the VM, but if i open the files via ssh, in notpad++ then i can.
<MartynKeigher> this is on a provate vpn link to the office
<MartynKeigher> the line is secure.
<DoYouKnow> how big can an environment variable be in ubuntu?
<DoYouKnow> in a bash script
<flintser> noorideen: "sudo chmod 755 -R *"
<flintser> or 775 if you want
<DoYouKnow> and how do I change the maximum size temporarily?
<MartynKeigher> the ubuntu server is joined ot the domain so i use my domain creds to logon, and thats not elevated. but if i rdp to it (or xrdp) then i can run eleveated via the terminal
<noorideen> flintser, its not good to do 775 right?
<Ben64> noorideen: depends
<flintser> depends what you're doing
<noorideen> i will just make php files and test them.
<flintser> noorideen: i can already see youre doing some kind of lamp guide
<MoPac|2> aaas: Thanks for the link
<flintser> what it says in there?
<noorideen> flintser, what it says?
<flintser> what the guide says about permissions? you can use 775 safely for testing, it is not a big difference between 775 and 755 in www but every bit of extra security is needed sometimes.
<rexwin_> ubottu
<flintser> noorideen: ^
<rexwin_> !
<noorideen> flintser, i suppose that i dont need that in my level i am still learning. this is my 4rth day.
<rexwin_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rexwin_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<flintser> rexwin_: you have a question?
<packetfrog> !deathtotheinfidel
<rexwin_> not at this time. just testing ubottu
<flintser> !mastersudo gimme op
<ubottu> flintser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flintser> :|
<rexwin_> 8-)
<flintser> noorideen: yep, wordpress installation and customization is a good way to learn php and mysql basics and to create something useful at the same time
<jeroth> Does anyone know of any good linux programs to monitor and notify of website changes?
<silverone> Hello! i need to compile a kernel to enable gpu switching. I'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild and am on step 6. I need to do step 5 from this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103743. Could any of you help me please :)
<flintser> noorideen: also see phpmyadmin if you want even more, it is a webgui for mysql and makes things a lot easier ;)
<noorideen> flintser, thank you for the advice, i will start of wordpress from tomorrow then :)
<noorideen> flintser, thank you very much
<silverone> Hello! i need to compile a kernel to enable gpu switching. I'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild and am on step 6. I need to do step 5 from this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103743. Could any of you help me please :)
<dbrom> Hello
<packetfrog> olleh
<dbrom> Id like to know how to split a tar file up into parts
<flintser> i am building again, i watch system monitor and it says that only 1 of my cores is 100% and the rest of them are almost idle
<flintser> why?
<escott> flintser, make -k?
<escott> flintser, sorry make -j
<dbrom> because the tar file in total is more then 100 gigs
<al__la> can anyone recommend a program to record video of desktop applications, or of the whole desktop?
<fyksen> Hey! I'm testing out ubuntu tv in a VM. I used the instructions from /UbuntuTV/Contributing. When I try to push the "gear button" nothing happens..
<flintser> escott: i'll try that next time, thx. why the number of jobs affect on which processor cores can be utilized?
<bazhang> !info kazam | al__la
<ubottu> al__la: kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<bazhang> fyksen, why not ask in #ubuntu-tv
<al__la> bazhang, ubottu: thanks
<fyksen> bazhang, I tried, nobody answers, so went for a "wildshot" here.
<packetfrog> dbrom http://superuser.com/questions/290986/how-to-create-tar-archive-split-into-or-spanning-multiple-files
<escott> flintser, because compiling runs in a single thread
<packetfrog> dbrom: # man tar
<dbrom> ok, does anyone use the commans listed here...
<dbrom> ill try this doc and see where it takes me
<sunya7a> hi guys...is there an alternative to yolk for ubuntu ?  it says unable to locate package yolk when i try apt-get install yolk on ubuntu server
<moes> Ubuntu-12.04 I did a full install on a flash drive...Now I want to install from flash drive to my hard drive...I no longer have an install button...How can I do this install
<sunya7a> not finding anything on google which is what makes me think maybe it's known under something else in ubuntu
<bazhang> moes, installed to flash drive how? as an installer, or as an OS, ie using what method
<moes> bazhang..As an os
<bazhang> moes, then you need to re-do it.
<bazhang> sunya7a, what does yolk do
<bazhang> moes, try unetbootin
<sunya7a> i'm reading in a guide that it lists all packages installed
<bazhang> sunya7a, sounds like some 3rd party software, as in, from a PPA
<moes> bazhang..I have a cd just trying to save all configurations
<sunya7a> bazhang: hm...okay...i'll find something else...thanks
<packetfrog> sunya7a  http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/y/yolk/yolk-0.4.3.tar.gz
<bazhang> moes, you need the iso for unetbootin
<packetfrog> yolk is for finding python modules/packages that are installed i guess.   Does not seem to have a package built for ubuntu   just gentoo
<sunya7a> packetfrog: cool...i'll download from python page...thanks packetfrog didn't realize it was python specific...
<packetfrog> sunya7a there site says they want people to make packages for other distros    they just use gentoo though so thats it or source..
<sunya7a> packetfrog : thanks..i'll try compiling from source
<sunya7a> packetfrog: easy_install did the trick =P   thanks for your help
<StahlGrau> halp
<StahlGrau> anyone around to help with a dual boot problem?
<StahlGrau> anyone?
<tgunr> is emacs24 not available on unbent? I don't see it in apt-cache (presuming that is where I should be looking)
<bazhang> StahlGrau, ask the real question
<tgunr> ubent=ubuntu
<bazhang> tgunr, version 24 is newer?
<thiebaude> StahlGrau, what is your question?
<StahlGrau> I just installed ubuntu alongside windows7 and am now getting a "secure boot forbids booting.." error when trying to boot back into windows
<StahlGrau> i have 4 partitions
<tgunr> i would presume so
<thiebaude> StahlGrau, you installed windows 7 after ubuntu?
<StahlGrau> no, ubuntu after windows
<tgunr> i see emacs23
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<bazhang> !info emacs24 | tgunr
<ubottu> tgunr: emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ user interface). In component main, is optional. Version 24.1+1-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 3460 kB, installed size 10502 kB
<flintser> StahlGrau: disable secureboot from bios if there is a setting for that
<thiebaude> StahlGrau, i am not sure about your problem, wished I could of helped you :)
<StahlGrau> sda1 windows boot, sda2 windows main, sda5 ubuntu boot, sda6 ubuntu root
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Which setup of raid will give me the best read/write performance out of all the listed : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmXdRsCSWUwWdGhlU1VINW1nVXZocUtPNzh6U3dObHc#gid=0 ( I made some extras since last time )
<StahlGrau> i have disabled secure
<tgunr> ok, if it is optional, how do i get it if it is not in apt-get
<Bubo> ubuntu just changed my language to CHINESE
<Bubo> what?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Is the one at line 50 even possible?
<bazhang> tgunr, it available in 12.10; are you not on 12.10
<flintser> StahlGrau: try enabling then, maybe it is a stupid question like "do you want to enable booting if it is not safe"
<StahlGrau> I shall try
<tgunr> i thought i had the latest as I just downloaded it yesterday, checking
<Bubo> Any idea why my ubuntu language changed to Chinese?
<bazhang> tgunr, have you updated your system since installing?
<bazhang> Bubo, check the ibus configuration launch keys
<tgunr> did that earlier today from the software app
<Bubo> bazhang:  how can I check that? It's in chinese
<flintser> tgunr: updating trough gui: update-manager. through terminal: sudo apt-get install upgrade
<Bubo> I don't mean my keyboard, I mean my whole ubuntu.. menus, folders (like pictures, downloads)
<StahlGrau> flintser: apparently i just have a choice between windows and "other os" for scure boot
<tgunr> cc, checking
<bazhang> Bubo, this is ylmfOS?
<lunitik> StahlGrau: what does Other OS do?
<Bubo> bazhang:  I don't understand?
<flintser> tgunr: sorry it is not apt-get install upgrade, it is just apt-get upgrade
<StahlGrau> lunitik: i think it took away one error message, but now it still won't boot
<flintser> StahlGrau: does it matter what you choose?
<bazhang> Bubo, you would have to select that. a system does not change to another language without intervention
<Bubo> bazhang:  it seems it did. I haven't changed my language to chinese. I haven't used my ubuntu 2 days. It was fine the last time I used it..
<StahlGrau> flintser: now i get an invalid efi file path
<StahlGrau> error
<bazhang> Bubo, so change it back
<lunitik> StahlGrau: "won't boot" is not clear, what is it saying? I have recently been fighting UEFI and never won, just brought a new custom built machine to get around whatever Microsoft is doing.
<tgunr> did you not see nightly news tonight? the chienese hackers are on a roll
<flintser> StahlGrau: in grub boot or windows boot?
<StahlGrau> lunitik: I get "error: invalid EFI file path."
<StahlGrau> in grub
<martian> Is there any sort of smartphone-like autocomplete for ubuntu? Like, something that would work in browser text fields, etc?
<tgunr> yeas , on 12.04
<StahlGrau> I've also booted into ubuntu and run "update-grub"
<flintser> well, then you have to change it back so you can at least get ubuntu to work.
<Bubo> bazhang:  it's in chinese. I have no idea which one is "English". BUt I picked one, let's see what happens
<StahlGrau> to no avail
<lunitik> StahlGrau: That is something I haven't encountered, did you create a separate /boot partition? Is this reflected in the path you've set in grub?
<StahlGrau> lunitik: it should be
<StahlGrau> lunitik: i installed without swap because I have more than enough ram and an ssd
<StahlGrau> lunitik: so i only have a windows boot and main and an ubuntu boot and main
<flintser> i solved windows not booting by using easybcd and doing boot into windows mbr first and then from there to grub
<StahlGrau> flintser: that would be nice, but I currently can't access my windows partition
<flintser> so its like when choosing different windowses but it says windows 7 or ubuntu 12.10, if i choose windows it goes to win, if i choose ubuntu it goes to grub
<StahlGrau> flintser: i would have done that if i couldnt see ubuntu
<Bubo> increasing "sensitivity" in the mouse options doesn't increase my mouse speed
<Bubo> pointer speed*
<Bubo> it does nothing
<flintser> i installed lilo and did "sudo lilo -M \dev\sda mbr" to get windows booting. it boots straight to windows and no grub is seen, from there i did the easybcd to get ubuntu-option back
<flintser> StahlGrau: ^
<StahlGrau> flintser: haha that sounds archaic
<flintser> but mine problem was different, relating to ldm
<StahlGrau> flintser: I was hoping there was a way to modify grub
<StahlGrau> flintser: thanks for the idea
<packetfrog> I have lost my sound and cant seem to get it back.
<flintser> StahlGrau: there is, but you'd need to know if the problem is solvable by configuring. you can also try to reinstall the grub if you want. get live-usb and boot it. then install boot-repair for easy gui thingy
<tgunr> I did a apt-get upgrade, restart, still at 12.04
<packetfrog> what could a reinstall on ubuntustudio to get it going?
<lunitik> StahlGrau: if you have a liveCD available, you can try mounting the boot partition and editing it like that
<tgunr> ah, its update-manager -d
<bazhang> tgunr, upgrade wont upgrade versions
<Malsasa> Hello, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12518579#post12518579 <<< How to Write Correct copyright File?
<CavalierPrime> StahlGrau  burn bootrepair live cd, makes it easy
<StahlGrau> booting into it now
<flintser> tgunr: i think if you want 12.10 you can do dist-upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | flintser
<ubottu> flintser: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<flintser> bazhang: thanks for correctiong
<bazhang> flintser, dist-upgrade wont change versions...
<lunitik> StahlGrau: there is also a utility called boot-repair in the repos specifically for UEFI issues
<lunitik> StahlGrau: again, can be used from livecd
<flintser> dist-upgrde just confuses me all the time
<bazhang> tgunr, you should read the upgrade guide
<bazhang> !upgrade | tgunr
<ubottu> tgunr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<flintser> like distribution-upgrade ^^
<StahlGrau> yeah i dont have the bootrepair cd
<tix> umad??
<lunitik> Note that UEFI doesn't do MBR, it uses GPT instead
<bazhang> tix, why would we be
<tgunr> using update-manager now
<StahlGrau> but i am booting the regular one
<lunitik> StahlGrau: you can install it on the Live Session
<StahlGrau> what is the package name?
<lunitik> StahlGrau: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<StahlGrau> ty
<lunitik> StahlGrau: note "second option"
<Malsasa> all: how to fill copyright file in Ubuntu package? My package not shown the license in USC when I open it. Whereas, I fill it with same copyright as another DEB has. Another deb I got from official repo.
<tgunr> guess i will be here for a while, 772MB download for 12.10
<bazhang> Malsasa, creating your own package? why would you need to do that
<Malsasa> bazhang: i wanna learn Debian packaging ;)
<bazhang> Malsasa, prehaps you could ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<Malsasa> bazhang: I need it for distributing an app to my friends in Indonesua
<bady_> kernel 3.5 to 3.8?dirtory?
<Malsasa> bazhang: i've asked there and no answer yet, since yesterday :)
<Malsasa> bazhang: but thank you so much...
<bazhang> bady_, dirtory? whats that
<bady_> kernel
<bazhang> bady_, try to use a complete sentence with real words
<lunitik> bady_: Do you have a particular reason you want to update kernel?
<bady_> yes
<bady_> 3.5 to 3.8?
<lunitik> bady_: something on your current system isn't working?
<bazhang> bady_, what is your exact question
<lunitik> bady_: what is your native language?
<lsrline_> Am I doing something wrong here http://pastebin.com/vxdUxzj3 ... having trouble mounting my usb drive
<lsrline_> hah, nvm forgot the 1
<bady_> can update directly kernel 3.5 to 3.8
<flintser> bady_ where are you from?
<bady_> China
<bazhang> bady_, thats not supported here. what version of ubuntu are you on
<bazhang> bady_, 3.8 was released TOday.
<flintser> !cn | bady_
<ubottu> bady_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<root> hi
<bady_> !cn | body
<ubottu> body: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-cn   <------ bady_
<flintser> whops, i made wrong tab complete
<flintser> no i didn't! maybe it is time to go to sleep.. no i cant do that either i'll have to be @ work in 2 hours ._. its 6:24 AM... no sleep x_x OT is best and silence
<df00z> anyone use the ubuntu pptp client?  Does it work OK?  For some reason, for me, it's really slow
<df00z> Like, I have a laptop here, physically linux installed.  I connect to a VPN, load a web page, takes a while to load.
<df00z> If I do it on the mac here, it's fast.  If I do it in a Ubuntu VM on the mac, with bridge network connectivity, it's slow.  If I pass through network and let the mac do the VPN handling it's fast
<df00z> I installed a DNS caching service in ubuntu and it's faster, but still no where near as fast
<df00z> im wondering what to look at for performance
<bazhang> df00z, had a look at htop or some of the other 'top' apps for that?
<bazhang> !find iotop
<ubottu> Found: iotop
<df00z> i mean, firefox is just sitting there, waiting for hulu.jp
<df00z> top shows like no cpu usage
<StahlGrau> lunitik: flintser: now im getting a file not found error for it
<df00z> like, ok, i just did ping hulu.com, it took over a minute to reply, but when it did, the time only said 454ms
<df00z> and ctrl C did not break out
<liam1895> hey guys
<liam1895> can anybody here help me?
<bazhang> liam1895, whats the real question
<liam1895> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<liam1895> im trying to wineprefix to 32
<liam1895> also
<liam1895> err:winediag:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path. Usually, you can find it in the winbind package of your distribution.
<liam1895> @bazhang
<pavs> ubuntu installed on macbook, how do I remove the app icon from launcher?
<bazhang> liam1895, winbind? isnt that a windows thing?
<pavs> right click doesnt work
<liam1895> yehh I guess its needed for WINE
<bazhang> liam1895, what app in wine
<liam1895> not a specific app
<liam1895> im running 64 bit WINE
<Cfhowlett> Ping
<bazhang> liam1895, ask in #winehq
<liam1895> but i want to run 32 bit
<liam1895> ok cheers
<bazhang> pavs, in unity?
<pavs> bazhang yes the launcher on the left side, is it called unity now?
<bazhang> pavs, gnome-shell has one as well, thus the question
<pavs> oh ok
<tolpico> Hi, I updated my Ubuntu 12.10 gues inside Virtualbox. Now Virtualboxs seamless mode is not working. How can I restore seamles functionality again?
<bazhang> tolpico, update to the lastest kernel modules for it?
<pavs> any idea how to remove the icons from the launcher on mackbook, since it doesn't have a right click option, any keyboard shortcut?
<chadwin> hi guysssss
<Cfhowlett> Reinstall guest additions
<bazhang> pavs, it would be helpful if you told us whether this was unity, gnome-shell or something other
<tolpico> bazhang: No, but forgot what the package names for the kernels are. Any idea where I could get the package names to install?
<demkantor> hey linux experts, anyone care to help a noob
<bazhang> demkantor, ask the channel a real question
<bazhang> tolpico, what about guest addtions as Cfhowlett suggested
<demkantor> :) thanks bazhang! i have been playing with linux for a few years now as a dual booter but have never realy gotten into it
<killer> what is the rhythmbox version in repositories of ubuntu 10.04
<demkantor> im trying to now but things are way slow! like bogs down and freezes alot
<pavs> bazhang: http://i.imgur.com/pg5p6Sc.png
<demkantor> i was wondering why and google isnt helping much
<demkantor> my curent build is ubuntu 12.10 and its 64bit on a i3 3.20ghz x4 with 4gib ram
<tolpico> bazhang: trying to install guest additions again, will update on the status shortly
<bazhang> 0.12.8-0ubuntu7   <---- killer
<bazhang> pavs, thats unity, just dragging it off should do. or perhaps alt-drag
<m000gle> Is there any way to adjust the spacing of legacy system tray icons (Skype, X-Chat and Pidgin for example) in Ubuntu/Unity 12.10? ... I would like to add a few pixels between each icon, to make it more consistent with the appindicators.
<Euro123> howdy from Oklahoma
<killer> thnx :bazhang
<demkantor> maybe freenode isnt the best place for such a general question but ive been trying everything i can figure out to make this faster, win 7 runs smooth on this machine and i feel even with unity ubuntu 12.10 should run as well as w7, i would really like to just drop windows but untill i can get this os moving along i feel i have to stay a dualbooter. should i move on to some forums and ask this or does anyone have a suggestion?
<bazhang> demkantor, what about running it in a vm
<thiebaude> ^^
<demkantor> still seems slow
<Euro123> demkantor, is it freezing up - I saw something about that
<bazhang> demkantor, is this a real dual boot, or a wubi install
<Euro123> demkantor:  if freezing up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1995945
<demkantor> yeah it pauses when i do almost anything, but random, this is a third instal, this time on a seperate internal hardrive just for linux
<Euro123> I think the freezing up issue is related to built in video card on Intel Z77 chipset
<demkantor> thanks euro123, i think i read that one already but ill check again
<Euro123> okay, np
<pavs> bazhang: dragging with control key worked. Thanks!
<tolpico> bazhang: When I try to reinstall Virtualbox Guest additions, I get this error http://sprunge.us/PJWS Where can I find sources for my kernel 3.5.0-23-generic?
<BHX> When /sbin/dhclient messes up with a wifi connection in a laptop....does it mean I have to pretty much do a fresh install? ...shut laptop and when I re-openned it to bring it out of hibernation the connection wouldn't connect anymore
<demkantor> lets say i open a new tab in firefox, if i have system monitor open ill see cpu2 jump to 100% during the freeze and the other cores spike too
<demkantor> bazhang, they have all been wubi installed, is this not cool?
<bazhang> BHX, of course you dont need to reinstall for that
<bazhang> demkantor, that would certainly be a factor in speed, yes
<demkantor> huh, so after inital instalation i am slowed how? just not sure why this would be the case
<BHX> didn't know because I've not found a fix yet....shows my router in the connection list and shows full strength, but when connecting to it just tries then stops...everything else works on it as apparent by me posting this from my desktop wifi
<bazhang> demkantor, wubi is installed to a file inside windows
<Euro123> demkantor, I moved off of wubi install to an install on an actual partition with ext4 file system - but honestly don't remember why I needed to do that at this point.
<Euro123> I think I couldn't install the graphics drivers
<Euro123> I don't want to muddy the water, but I arrived here tonight after four days of troubleshooting a 12.10 installation.  I have an i7 3770K CPU, AMD Radeon HD 7700 graphics, and installed 12.10 AMD64.
<demkantor> really, so linux has an issue reading off ntfs then? i believe only system is on this while i have made ext4 partions and fat32 for some other stuff as well as about 1gib of swap (i changed swappiness to 10 though)
<Euro123> When I installed AMD Catalyst drivers, Unity disappeared.
<BHX> not been my week for ubuntu ....on desktop I upgraded to 12.10 just for it to freeze mid installation forcing me to shutdown the computer so now i have no ubuntu on desktop and steam messed up my laptop and now dhclient won't let me connect
<Euro123> demkantor, when I setup a new partition during 12.10 install, it didn't want NTFS or FAT32.  It wanted EXT4 or EXT3
<demkantor> my gpu is built in and ive been digging to see if i need some other drivers but cant find anything that looks needed
<bazhang> demkantor, its not that, even the wubi creators say its more of a "test-drive" and not a full time solution
<Euro123> crap BHX
<BHX> I can go into recovery mode on desktop but doesn't appear to do me much good heh
<DoYouKnow> Euro123: you should be able to hit a key at bootup, maybe F7, to enter a recovery mode
<Euro123> BHX, can you re-install on top of it?
<demkantor> oh, this make sense, so if i wipe again and then do a true dual boot (put system direct to ext4) then it be smoother in theory?
<Euro123> demkantor, I believe so.
<DoYouKnow> Euro123: can you post your Xorg desktop settings?
<demkantor> bahzhang and euro123, thanks i will try. - quick side though, 4gib of ddr3 ram and a i3 should be pletny good enough for 12.10 right?
<gnuskool> haha, its een a while since i loooked at an xorg config file
<BHX> yeah I can re-install 12.04, but I hate to because how much code I would lose.....right now I'm trying to save my laptop as it is my current coding computer lately
<demkantor> *bazhang sorry
<DoYouKnow> Euro123: nvidia-xconfig should have a dump command
<Euro123> thx DoYouKnow - I don't have access to it right now because I've booted into the windows side for a bit of respite and intense research :(
<bazhang> demkantor, way more than ample specs
<thiebaude> demkantor, plenty, i have 2gb on this desktop
<DoYouKnow> "nvidia-xconfig -t"
<DoYouKnow> oh hmm
<gnuskool> bhx, if your work is in the home partition, save that, then reinstall the os
<Euro123> DoYouKnow, I have AMD Radeon graphics on this one.
<DoYouKnow> that doesn't seem to work
<DoYouKnow> ohhhh AMD
<demkantor> so pretty much unanimous that i need to unistall my wubi install and start fresh
<DoYouKnow> Euro123: I'm not familiar with AMD
<DoYouKnow> on ubuntu
<thiebaude> demkantor, i would agree with that
<DoYouKnow> *AMD graphics
<bazhang> BHX, you certainly dont need to reinstall just for a dhclient issue; if you are set on doing so for other reasons not yet mentioned, just indicate in the installer to preserver /home
<Euro123> heh, I'm super rusty with ubuntu, so we're even :)
<gnuskool> bhx, when you reinstall remount your home partition - job done, I do this every release
<thiebaude> Euro123, i use that on my laptop, did not need to install the drivers
<Euro123> I just hated to install the graphics proprietary drivers and lose the whole environment - luckily I googled control-alt-t to find a terminal, felt like I was flying blind
<Euro123> thiebaude, 12.10 installed and looked nice, without the drivers, but I wanted to install the drivers for some games
<demkantor> thanks all, one last quick question, should i make a seperate parttion just for system, and if so how large you think? the second drive i just installed is 1tb and i want it all just for linux so i can do whatever to it
<thiebaude> Euro123, i had to install the nvidia drivers on the desktop though
<Ez0v3rR1d3> having trouble with my wireless router any ideas what i should do when i have it hooked up properly and it not registering at all
<Euro123> demkantor, I think you will want most of it for EXT4 (put / for root) and then some for swap on a separate partition - I'm not sure the recommended amount these days.  I would randomly guess 1 or 2 gigabytes, but you may want to ask these fine folks or google that.
<psomodi> Hi everyone.
<Euro123> hi psomodi
<psomodi> I'm having troubles to boot my 12.04 live cd.
<gnuskool> Ez0v3rR1d3: sounds like proprietory driver issue
<baftest> hi
<Ez0v3rR1d3> how i fix the proprierory
<Euro123> hi baftest
<psomodi> Anyone have an extrange problem like this? when I get into unetbootin screen, if I choose try before install, I see Ubuntu 12.04 splashscreen for a few seconds, and then my laptop's backlights get off
<Euro123> anyone running AMD Radeon with 12.10 or even 12.04?
<demkantor> right on, always love the real time help from freenode, you all rock! ill see you again im sure once my new ubuntu is installed (4th time yeah) godd night/day/afternoon, see ya!
<psomodi> and I tried with nomodeset option and that doesn't fixed it
<thiebaude> Euro123, on my laptop i am
<Euro123> best wishes demkantor
<thiebaude> 4250 hd graphics
<thiebaude> but they are not installed
<Euro123> okay thiebaude - just my experience, you may want to hold off on installing them, however I read that it may run hot without them.
<thiebaude> Euro123, i decided not to install them because it looked great and no other problems
<DoYouKnow> psomodi: Ctrl+Alt+F1, then type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail -n 7"
<BHX> didn't know you could perserve the /home partition...thought the installer forced you to overwrite the whole hard drive :o
<DoYouKnow> psomodi: see if anything of interest shows up, any errors
<DoYouKnow> psomodi: or Warnings
<DoYouKnow> psomodi: after you log in
<BHX> I just don't know what to google for in order to fix the dhclient issue since it happened after the laptop went into hibernation mode and upon coming out of that because I was online before hibernation mode
<DoYouKnow> forgot to mention, you should get a login prompt first, psomodi
<psomodi> DoYouKnow: thks for your answer. My problem is very earlier... :s
<psomodi> I can't get passed the splash screen of live CD
<DoYouKnow> you should be able to do this at the splash screen
<DoYouKnow> just hold down Ctrl+Alt+F1
<psomodi> with splash screen I mean Ubuntu 12.04 and the four dots..
<DoYouKnow> psomodi: then it goes blank?
<psomodi> yap
<psomodi> very wierdM54SR
<DoYouKnow> psomodi: the symptoms your describing indicate your Xorg display driver failed to set the correct display mode, or your driver is incompatible
<psomodi> yeah I believe that you are wright
<Euro123> night guys
<psomodi> but i don't know how to fix it when unetbootin pass parameters to kernel
<psomodi> I tried with nomodeset, acpi_osi=... etc... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<BHX> curious if there is a file that messed up that dhclient is reading that i can rename to fix it or what as I'm not finding a fix for my particular problem :/
<psomodi> but with no success
<dr_willis> unetbootin uses the sysconfig menus to configure the booting i belive. thers some config files on the usb you can edit
<rudedogg> I installed chrubuntu, and my keyboard/mouse isn't working.  Any idea on how to boot into a terminal so I can fix it?
<thepickingpairLi> Hello everyone! im not sure if im in the right place to ask this, but ill give it a shot. new ubuntu user migrating from win7, installing nvidia driver and the box is periodically going grey and the install has been going on for 30 minutes - somethign FUBAR'd? suggestions?
<zach__> hey guys
<zach__> i have a problem
<zach__> i just installed ubuntu 12.4.2 and i have a touchscreen ultrabook. How can i enable touchscreen scrolling in firefox and chrome?
<dr_willis> rudedogg: do they work at the grub menu?
<rudedogg> dr_willis, I dont think so, it just starts booting right away
<rj1> hi...anybody here knows the problem why can't i create a makefile?
<rj1> error is no available c compiler in $PATH
<dr_willis> so install the c comoiler packages
<dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Alfirus> hello
<dr_willis> rudedogg:  press and  hold shift as system boots -  to see the grub menu. You might  need ot check the bios and  enable legacy usb support
<Alfirus> anyone alive?
<dr_willis> 1000+ people here
<Alfirus> lol... i mean not afk
<dante466> Hey dudes
<dr_willis> you want 500+ people to say yes? ;)
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Alfirus> i'm new in Ubuntu. I downloaded the latest version at ubuntu.com. Burned the ISO correctly, and i can see my desktop boot the Ubuntu, but at the end, it shows Sync Out of range. I already do advance option by pressing f6 and add "vga=300" without the " and yet, don't have luck
<dr_willis> tried the nomodeset option?
<Alfirus> "1:38:05 PM - dr_willis: tried the nomodeset option?" - trying it now. do i have to do vga=300 also?
<dr_willis> im not even sure the vga=xxx is a valid option these days
<dr_willis> try just nomodeset
<BHXSpecter> I figured out the connection...I simply deleted all connections, rebooted computer, then re-entered the information...thankfully it worked
<Alfirus> "dr_willis try just nomodeset" trying rite now
<BHXSpecter> now, as for my desktop, all my code and files I've done (on both desktop and laptop) are in /home and you said there was a way to install a fresh ubuntu without having the installer touch /home? I really wasn't aware you could do that as I thought you had to tell it where to install everything including /home for the fresh install..is there a site that explains the steps so I don't botch it up?
<dr_willis> when in doubt... backup your files first
<dr_willis> having /home on its own partion makes reinstalls a lot easier also
<killer> when i do  ./configure...it says ur intltool is too old
<dr_willis> you tell the installer to not format /home if its on its own partition
<Alfirus> dr_willis, done nomodeset, and still sync out of range. any other option?
<BHXSpecter> I think I have home in its own partition....can't remember, but that is what I was always told to do ....just can't recall if I did it on both the desktop and laptop or just desktop
<dr_willis> Alfirus: what chipset
<Alfirus> intel
<dr_willis> Alfirus: that is odd. you could try the 12.04 alternative cd installee.
<dr_willis> !alt
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<dr_willis> heh. i rhink 12.04 had the alt cd.
<Alfirus> "1:46:57 PM - dr_willis: Alfirus: that is odd. you could try the 12.04 alternative cd installee." - i'm double checking the chipset
<save> hi, i need to create online presentation where i should share my linux desktop. are there any tools like join.me working on linux?
<swampy> Hi, my keyboard multimedia keys show up correctly with showkeys and in acpi_listen, however they never seem to reach X, xev does not show them.. no XF86Audio*, however XF86MonBrightness works, any idea how I get them to X?
<packetfrog> Any tutorials on optimizing ubuntu with an ssd? I have an 80gb ssd just sitting idle in my laptop as I am not sure how to most effectively use it.
<Abhijit> packetfrog, nothing much difference. just install ubuntu regularly on ssd. instead of hdd.
<packetfrog> Wont that ruin my ssd with read/writes?
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has some tips also on ssd drives
<dr_willis> reading and writing is what a hd is for.
<packetfrog> Well like in windows I moved over specific folders to my hdd to avoid excessive writes.
<Alfirus> dr_willis, chipset as you mentioned, mean processor rite? If yes, then it confirmed intel and the installation iso is ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386. do you mind upload the 12.04 by using torrent? I need to up the cpu. ubottu, where can i report the bug? please provide url.
<dr_willis> dont put /tmp on it. put that in ram ;-)
<packetfrog> so on ubuntustudio I just put my /boot on ssd
<packetfrog> How do i put /tmp in ram?
<dr_willis> Alfirus:  the video chipser. not the man cpu
<dr_willis> main cpu
<dr_willis> you make a fstab entry to put /tmp in ram
<Alfirus> dr_willis, it is SIS
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<dr_willis> Alfirus:  sis? egads..  sis is he worst  chipset a linux box could ever have.
<SuperLag> dr_willis: why do you say that?
<dr_willis> Alfirus:  you need to determins the exact sis chipset
<dr_willis> SuperLag:  because they are rarely/barely supported or work
<SuperLag> interesting
<dr_willis> even under windows.. sis sort of stinks big time
<magn3ts> Can someone help me report a bug against the linux-3.8 kernel?
<SuperLag> I used them in the early days... and I had no issues.
<magn3ts> I don't know how to?
<dr_willis> early days like back when we had Voodoo 3dfx cards? ;)
<deep_in> Hi i have been trying to install ubuntu landscape server on my own lab using this link https://help.landscape.canonical.com/LDS/QuickStart  now i am getting error in steps 6 please help me
<SuperLag> dr_willis: SiS 6326 days.
<dr_willis> magn3ts:  how are you using that kernel?
<Alfirus> dr_willis, it is SIS 962L
<dr_willis> Alfirus:  i sugget hitting the ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com to see if that card is supported at all.
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<Alfirus> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> i would not be suprised if its unsupported
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<FloodBot1> arun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> and thats one way to get ignored.../kicked
<killer> what should i do intl-tools is too old
<dr_willis> killer:  look for a newer version in backports, or ppas or use source
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<cfhowlett> arun, read your bluetooth device manual
<dr_willis> its not even clear on what he means...
<MoPac> Hi again all.  I'm getting a kernel oops every time I suspend: suspend behavior appears normal until wakeup, at which point system kicks down to BIOS, re-LUKS-mount, login, etc. Execpath on the internal error is /usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume. Common?
<killer> dr_willis: i m using 12.10 version (quatzy)
<deep_in> i am trying to install using this link https://help.landscape.canonical.com/LDS/QuickStart  now getting error in step 6
<flintser> is there a general guide for suspending problems? or some documentation? if i suspend linux goes away but it stays at the dos style prompt with underdash flickering (you konw what i mean). then if i wake it up by pressing power button my linux fires up.
<arun> how to use handsfree service of bluetooth with my phone and laptop
<cfhowlett> flintser, do you have a swap partition
<cfhowlett> arun, we don't know.  read your manual
<MoPac> flintser: Haha, somewhere between my "suspend means shutdown" behavior and your "suspend means go to prompt" behavior, there exists the magical land of actual cpu-sleep
<tutysra> hi, did anyone successfully installed freenx server or nomachine server on a ubuntu12.10 64 bit?
<Alfirus> thanks, dr_willis for your help.
<deep_in> hi did any one sucessfully install ubuntu landscape on 12.04
<deep_in> ?
<tj__> hello, having trouble booting from usb to my toshiba satellite l655. messed with cmos setting tryed two different ubuntu's and two different usb creators. the most i got out of start up is "syslinux 4.06...... " with blinking underscore underneath any suggestions
<dr_willis> how were you making the usbs? you did check their md5sums first? whats your video chipset?
<flintser> cfhowlett: yes, 4gb
<tj__> i used the universal usb creator/pendrive  then tried yummi
<cfhowlett> flintser, OK.  My theory is wrong then ...
<dr_willis> yoou could try some of the other tools at the pendrivelinux site. theres some that use grub2 to boot the ISO files. those may work better in a problem case
<SuperLag> I just added an SSD to my work desktop. My machine only takes 8GB. I think that qualifies as a first world problem. :)
<SuperLag> I'm probably going to reinstall Ubuntu on it tomorrow... and I'm trying to figure out the best use for the space on the SSD.
<dr_willis> i just put my / on  my 128gb ssd and  /home on its own 3tb sata hd
<dr_willis> or i could have kept /home/ on the ssd also
<SuperLag> dr_willis: so... no slowness by leaving ~ on the HDD?
<dr_willis> it will be a little slower yes. it depends on your needs.. space or speed
<arun> hey i don't have a ny manual
<SuperLag> dr_willis: the SSD is 250GB, and the HDD is a 2TB
<flintser> SuperLag: ubuntu and essential/most needed software on ssd, rest on other disk
<dr_willis> put /home/ on the ssd and link your users Downloads or other dirs to the sata
<dr_willis> it all depends on what you need.
<flintser> oh it is 250gb.. i understood it was 8gb...
<cfhowlett> arun, download one from the company that makes your device.  WE don't have it either
<SuperLag> flintser: no, the 8GB was RAM
<SuperLag> sorry :)
<dr_willis> put swap on the hdd  not sdd ;)
<SuperLag> flintser: I wish it took at least 16GB, as that would make the VMs run smoother
<dr_willis> you may want to put /tmp in ram also
<dr_willis> or on the hdd
<flintser> SuperLag: our production servers have over 150gb of ram ;)
<flintser> 10 hosts and hundreds of vms
<SuperLag> flintser: you suck. talk to the hand. :)
<SuperLag> flintser: #jealous
<flintser> yep, but some of the appservers need up to 25gb of ram because users all over the country contact to them
<SuperLag> My Macbook Pro has 16GB of RAM... but I may have to switch to using my Linux box full-time at work. Depends on if they finally start enforcing the no-personal-laptops policy.
<SuperLag> flintser: and since my desktop is fully functional... I can't really say... "can I have one of the newer Lenovo machines?"
<flintser> !ot | flintser, DOH!
<ubottu> flintser, DOH!: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SuperLag> flintser: was that aimed at me?
<blbrown_win3> for iptable firewall rules.  What is -A mean and what is -I
<flintser> SuperLag: no, just some self-made fun for me and at the same time a reminder of the offtopic channel
<tcatt> Hello, using 12.10, all flash video just shows a black box, no controls, no video or audio plays... any suggestion please to fix?
<flintser> tcatt: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<magn3ts> dr_willis: I installed it? :P
<magn3ts> dr_willis: It was released yesterday or the day before.
<dr_willis> magn3ts:  good? I got no idea what you are talking about...   ;P
<deep_in> ???
<ubuntuw1204> why is linux kernel updated 3.2.0.37 to 3.2.0.38 in ubuntu 12.04
<magn3ts> dr_willis: I already reported it on the Linux bugzilla. You asked how I had 3.8 installed... a while ago, sorry.
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, because kernels get improved and fixed.  You don't HAVE to use it ...
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  what are you expecting?
<magn3ts> He's likes '7's in his kernel versions.
<leaf_____> Hi, using 12.04, when booting, message displays saying screen, graphics and input device setting could not be detected... any suggestion please to fix?
<dr_willis> so does  the Boeing Aircraft designers. ;)
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|leaf_____,
<ubottu> leaf_____,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: no i mean why not 3.2 to 3.7?
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tcatt> flintser: I have already installed that
<magn3ts> LTSs don't get the latest and greatest kernels.
<magn3ts> stupid useful factoids.
<leaf_____> Thanks ubottu, I'll look into it.
<cfhowlett> magn3ts, disagree.  I installed 12.4.2 this an hour ago ... kernel updated
<dr_willis> why not 3.8 it came out like.. err.. ysterday? last week? ;) i dont follow kernels
<magn3ts> cfhowlett: so you're running 3.8.0 on there? I don't think so...
<magn3ts> cfhowlett: unless you installed it manually like i did :P
<ubuntuw1204> magn3ts, ok but whats the reason for maintaining 3.2 ?
<magn3ts> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dr_willis> 12.4.2 sort of ddoes some special stuff for updateing. compared to 12.04.1 from what i saw mentioned in here yesterday
<cfhowlett> magn3ts, kernels don't immediately appear in the distros you konw.
<flintser> tcatt: what browser and have you restarted browser after installing the flash-plugins included in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<magn3ts> cfhowlett: what does `uname -a` tell you?
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, my practice is to always keep one old (working) kernel in case a new kernel breaks things
<cfhowlett> magn3ts, ubuntustudio: custom kernel 3.2.0-37-lowlatency
<magn3ts> cfhowlett: so it's multiple versions behind.
<tcatt> flintser: I have tried both firefox and reconk, and have restarted
<magn3ts> that's how ubuntu releases work, hence, !latest
<magn3ts> See #arch, etc for rolling releases and the latest and greatest
<flintser> tcatt: you might want to try chromium-browser, i can recommend it all the way!
<flintser> never had a problem with it
<ubuntuw1204> magn3ts who maintains the kernel 3.2?
<magn3ts> Idk, probably the regular kernel devs and/or canonical
<SJr> How do I install Ubuntu on my Mac without Linux. I upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10 and it seemed to have nuked my ability to boot.
<flintser> everytime i install *buntu first thing is "sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install docky gnome-do chromium-browser *buntu-restricted-extras vlc"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> out of all these setups of a redundant raid 0, which one is the fastest? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmXdRsCSWUwWdGhlU1VINW1nVXZocUtPNzh6U3dObHc#gid=0
<Anonymous905> Does anyone know how I can install Ubuntu on my Nexus 4?
<magn3ts> ubuntuw1204: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2013-February/018615.html
<dr_willis> Anonymous905:  see the #ubuntu-arm channel
<Kartagis> okay, so I upgraded the kernel, and when I try to boot to it, I get the message "/bin/sh/: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<vnc786> i have cups installed on ubuntu 12.04 but when i try to browse thru browser and hit Administrator tab it gives me Forbidden error i have logged in with normal user does it need root login ..?
<magn3ts> Kartagis: how far did you upgrade your kernel?
<dr_willis> vnc786:  what address are you using in the browser?
<tcatt> flintser: happens with chromium also
<ubuntuw1204> magn3ts ok so ubuntu maintains 3.2 and why doesn;t linux maintain 3.2 and and does newer linux kernel have support for older hardware?
<vnc786> <ip> :631 and localhost:631
<Anonymous905> Does anyone know how I can install Ubuntu on my Nexus 4?
<Kartagis> magn3ts: by "how far" do you mean to what version?
<dr_willis> vnc786:  localhost:631 should work.  unless you are using a user other then your first made one.
<magn3ts> Kartagis: yes
<dr_willis> Anonymous905:  see the #ubuntu-arm channel for help with arm hardware.. theres some app you  run on a pc i recall
<flintser> tcatt: this might have relevant info for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074523
<Kartagis> magn3ts: 3.5.0-24-generic #37~precise1-Ubuntu
<theadmin> ubuntuw1204: kernel.org *does* mantain 3.2, and it's unlikely that a newer kernel will have support for older hardware.
<magn3ts> ubuntuw1204: "linux" isn't a person or even necessarily a group of people. It's a thing worked on by many people.
<vnc786> dr_willis: i m trying to add printer thru cups in some other machine but it gives Forbidden error
<magn3ts> ubuntuw1204: rarely will a newer kernel drop support for hardware. Unless you have a 386 computer, I can't imagine hardware that won't work with a newer kernel.
<magn3ts> ubuntuw1204: if something like that existed, it would surely be a kernel bug.
<flintser> tcatt: WRONG URL :$ this is the right... http://askubuntu.com/questions/117831/flash-displays-black-screen-no-video-youtube-firefox-11
<Rcart> I want to install a package from backports in precesi, I've enabled the backports in sources.list but when I do #apt-get install package/precise-backpors ... I get: "E: Release "precise-backports" for "package" was not found
<dr_willis> vnc786:  the printer is on another machine? you did use cups on that machine and set the printer to  be shared? and the server to allow access?
<vnc786> dr_willis: on my server it worked with localhost:631 but not with <ip>
<ubuntuw1204> theadmin: magn3ts says new kernel will support old hardware
<dr_willis> vnc786:  cups only listens to localhost by default i belive for securityu reasons. you need to tell it to share stuff
<theadmin> Rcart: Did you run "apt-get update" after uncommenting said line?
<dr_willis> and listen to other ips
<magn3ts> ubuntuw1204: what do you mean by "old hardware"? If 3.2 supports X, Y, Z, I would expect 3.8 to support X, Y, Z.
<magn3ts> I mean, why wouldn't it?
<vnc786> dr_willis: it is network printer and it is added in cups ..
<theadmin> ubuntuw1204: old, yes. oldER? Probably not. I don't think any hardware older than what already's supported will be added.
<Rcart> theadmin: yes, I did a refresh of package
<dr_willis> vnc786:  i go on each pc on my lan and use the http://localhost:631 thing.. i dont add the printer to pc #2 from pc #1
<Rcart> theadmin: s/package/packages
<Kartagis> magn3ts: well?
<magn3ts> ubuntuw1204: theadmin, that's a good point, if something is broken now in 3.2, there's a decent chance it will still be broken in 3.8
<theadmin> Rcart: Hm, odd. You could simply run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and it will upgrade to the latest versions anyway
<magn3ts> Kartagis: and you did that via apt-get or ?
<theadmin> Rcart: Maybe you could try "package/backports" instead. I prefer to stay away from the backports repo so I'm not messing with it myself :P
<Kartagis> magn3ts: apt-get
<magn3ts> Kartagis: was that a normal update? What did you update from? Did you do the update because you were having problems?
<Rcart> theadmin: that's what I was expecting, but it does not upgrade my packages
<vnc786> dr_willis: how do i add the network printer to machines in network using CUPS rather than other method..
<Kartagis> magn3ts: I updated from something I don't remember what now. and yes, I did update because I was having a problem
<Rcart> theadmin: same with package/backports :\
<dr_willis> vnc786:  i do use cups. only i use cups on each machine..   you are trying to configure every pc on the lan from one pc?
<theadmin> Rcart: Are you sure there is a version in the backports repo that's newer than the version you already have?
<magn3ts> Kartagis: problems with libc or something else? Was it just `apt-get upgrade` ?
<Rcart> theadmin: I verified the archive and there's a new version for it
<Kartagis> magn3ts: apt-get update, and yes, I was getting the same message
<dr_willis> vnc786:  you can edit the cups configs to allow pc#1 to get to pc#2s  cups:631 web interface
<theadmin> Rcart: Hm, okay... That's strange, it should of "just work".
<Rcart> theadmin: I want my software *out* of main section to be updated the most (;
<dr_willis> but that has to be enabled on each pc running cups
<magn3ts> Kartagis: hmmmm, well, I would say your problem isn't necessarily related to the kernel upgrade then :)
<magn3ts> Kartagis: not sure off the top of my head with libc though, usually that's the "Oh crap" thing to have break. You might repeat that error and see if other people have some quicker thoughts.
<BroUnicorn> This isn't the correct channel but just a question.
<magn3ts> That's the IRC version of "I'm not a racist but..." :P
<Rcart> theadmin: btw, I've enabled apt preference for priority in /etc/apt/preferences
<cfhowlett> magn3ts, agreed
<BroUnicorn> Is it normal for a second level course at a University (140) in computer science to cover Hash Tables?
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, you're right.  wrong channel.
<BroUnicorn> :P
<Kartagis> magn3ts: actually, I was running !xen kernel, and still am. when I try to switch kernels, I get that. I updated the kernel in the hopes that the problem will get fixed
<Rcart> theadmin: but still can't get backports T__T
<theadmin> BroUnicorn: Not for here, try #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<magn3ts> Kartagis: Oh. Weird, I don't know, that's strange to me...
<theadmin> Rcart: It's strange really. And that means I don't know why it happens :P
<Rcart> theadmin: hahaha, ok. Thanks. I better go to sleep :X
<vnc786> dr_willis: m  try this http://tinyurl.com/a8or6b5
<Rcart> theadmin: thanks ;D
<Kartagis> magn3ts: I had high hopes with dr_willis, but he doesn't know either :S
<dixoncx> [Ubuntu 12.04 Server] How to add a user to sudo ? tried 'adduser username sudo', still get 'sudo: must be setuid root'
<magn3ts> Kartagis: heh, in that case I wouldn't have wasted your time. If he doesn't know, I certainly won't.
<theadmin> dixoncx: sudo adduser username sudo # Eh.
<theadmin> dixoncx: Must be root to do admin tasks after all
<cfhowlett> dixoncx, "sudo" is banned as a username by default
<theadmin> cfhowlett: That's not a username, that's a valid groupname in Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ...ow
<cfhowlett> ok
<theadmin> cfhowlett: By default, there's a line in sudoers saying %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Kartagis> dixoncx: or sudo gpasswd -a username sudo
<theadmin> cfhowlett: So yeah
<dixoncx> cfhowlett: i run 'adduser username sudo' from root
<theadmin> dixoncx: That should work, but how/why are you logged in as root? That's not possible on Ubuntu by default and it's not supported
<dixoncx> theadmin: Am configuring a new user from root on a vps..
<dixoncx> through ssh
<dr_willis> those fun and tricky vps's
<theadmin> dixoncx: Oh, eh... VPS providers do crazy stuff :/ Anyway, it should work, hm. Depends on the Ubuntu release though
<nfd> so you're just su-d in.
<theadmin> dixoncx: On older releases, the group is "admin"
<dixoncx> theadmin: let me try..
<agu10^> boner broke, right?
<nfd> huh, is there any way to get Pidgin to give alerts (to the DE) for new IRC messages on just one tab?
<flintser> addusers in ubuntu: "sudo useradd username" "usermod -aG adm,cdrom,lpadmin,sudo,sambashare,dip,plugdev username
<flintser> "
<theadmin> flintser: "useradd" is a bit low-level, "adduser" works better for most purposes.
<theadmin> Cause it prevents you from manually having to set the password, GECOS info, and groups
<theadmin> All automated and even interactive
<dr_willis> yep.. adduser billgates    for fun. ;-)
<flintser> well i dont want to create stuff i dont need, generally new users are for ftp and webadmin stuff for me... adduser is better for more common situations. i intended to write adduser but old habits... ;)
<dr_willis> the digitalocean site had some admin guides on setting up a vps with users
<tgunr> just finished updating from 12.04 to 12.10 and now ubuntu is frozen at the desktop pix, is it normal to have to wait a bit?
<theadmin> tgunr: A bit, maybe, but not any longer than a minute or so
<dixoncx> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1687971/
<tgunr> well, I'm borked then, been about 15 minutes so far
<theadmin> tgunr: Please note that since 12.10 the Unity interface *requires* 3D acceleration capabilities on your GPU and therefore may fail on older graphic cards
<nfd> ewwww
<nfd> TL;DR use a better DE :P
<tgunr> oh, thats nice to know now
<theadmin> dixoncx: Well it worked, now you should just be able to log in with that revscrz user
<nfd> Sacrelige in this channel?
<tgunr> doesn't the update pricess check for such things?
<theadmin> tgunr: I don't think the package manager cares for your hardware at all :P
<tgunr> evidently
<theadmin> tgunr: Try using Xfce for a lighter environment... Or KDE for a heavier and prettier one.
<nfd> I guess you could try downgrading Unity to some previous version.
<tgunr> sigh… been trying to get ubuntu configured all afternoon and evening
<nfd> Or Awesome for something different and stupid fast
<dixoncx> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1687995/
<theadmin> tgunr: Both should be possible to set up even without a GUI present, just get to the console (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" (for the xfce release) and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for the KDE one.
<dr_willis> 12.10 has a feature to go into a 2d low mode.. but its in development
<magn3ts> dr_willis: lolwut
<dr_willis> and dont work well..... yet
<theadmin> dixoncx: Oh jeebus, seems they messed sudo up :/
<tgunr> checking if this has 3d
<magn3ts> dr_willis: 12.10 has a feature in development? Does that mean its something that will be backported... or ... ?
<theadmin> dixoncx: You may need to check your /etc/sudoers and such and see if it's messed up, and if not, then just reinstall sudo from the repos
<dr_willis> i forget what they called it. but unity 2d is gone because this replaced it
<agu10^> /msg nickserv identify 39208323
<flintser> agu10^: fail
<theadmin> *sigh* when will people learn not to identify in channel windows
<nfd> reinstall sudo? Ewwwwwwww.
<theadmin> agu10^: Please change your password now.
<MasterOfDisaster> agu10^: hurry and change your password :D
<tzarc> identify through server password imo
<agu10^> /msg nickserv passwd 1234
<nfd> quick question while we are here
<magn3ts> lol
<flintser> agu10^: double fail x999 facepalm
<we6jbo> why would you use only numbers for a password?
<theadmin> agu10^: You're using some crazy client.
<vnc786> dr_willis: right on i m on xp machine and thru that how do i add printer ??
<agu10^> /msg nickserv identify 39208323
<theadmin> agu10^: Install something that supports commands :/
<dixoncx> theadmin: k, am going to reinstall sudo, regular 'apt-get install sudo' from root enough ?
<MasterOfDisaster> agu10^: please pick 'hunter2' as your new password, please! :D
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/176634/unity-2d-support-dropped-in-12-10-what-now
<we6jbo> want me to change it for you agu10?
<theadmin> dixoncx: You need --reinstall to install packages that are already up-to-date
<nfd> How can I best disable the recovery mode (accessible from grub)?
<dixoncx> theadmin: k
<theadmin> nfd: What for? It's useful.
<nfd> i want it gone, not just the references poofed
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<flintser> agu10^: unacceptable already
<agu10^> lmao
<nfd> Wait, am I mistaken in my assumption that it has root?
<vnc786> dr_willis: yes
<agu10^> we6jbo, please yes
<theadmin> nfd: Well, yes, so? Anyone with physical access to the machine is capable of getting access to your system anyway (livecd, etc)
<theadmin> nfd: Won't make you more secure if that's what you're trying to do.
<we6jbo> what do you want your password to be?
<flintser> tgunr: if youre still running ubuntu in vm, you can maybe add gpu support
<nfd> yeah I guess. Grub still will boot anything (wat).
<magn3ts> Why are you having someone else change your password? wth, just tell him the command to change it via nickserv
<magn3ts> also, don't do it in a channel tab.
<theadmin> nfd: GRUB has password-protection mechanisms if you want to do that.
<tgunr> just checked, parallels 8 does support 3d
<theadmin> nfd: That's more secure
<we6jbo> his client wont let him do that
<theadmin> Although still not enough...
<nfd> yeah, but apparently you can still breeze through them?
<magn3ts> his client won't let him send a message
<nfd> lemme DDG it.
<magn3ts> ?
<flintser> tgunr: your vmhost is parallels 8?
<tgunr> yes
<theadmin> nfd: Yeah again, get a LiveCD or such. You could set a BIOS password so that nobody can boot nothing without your permission
<varikonniemi> wow, nice, encrypted search was just turned on for default searches. Why so long before implemented?
<magn3ts> nfd: theadmin: GRUB password protection isn't going to do a whole lot.
<magn3ts> FDE would be necessary.
<nfd> magn3ts: exactly
<theadmin> That's a good idea too.
<magn3ts> I'd remove the hard drive, boot it in another system, pull the data.
<nfd> yeah
<magn3ts> If you use Full disc encryption, I freeze your RAM and extract the key.
<we6jbo> agu10 maybe you should try #help or #freenode admins can help you with your password there
<nfd> I need to get around to reinstalling it with FDE
<magn3ts> If you use TRESOR and try to keep the key out of RAM, then I will use the attack on TRESOR I read about a few months ago :P
<theadmin> nfd: The Ubuntu installer only provides encryption options for /home IIRC
<magn3ts> TRESOR is actually a really cool feature that I'd love to see merged into mainline kernels.
<magn3ts> theadmin: I think the 13.04 offers FDE.
<MasterOfDisaster> watch out, we have a badass over here...
<varikonniemi> you do realize a ram attack is only theoretical?
<nfd> not if I wipe the RAM on shutdown and then not stray away more than 30 cm from my keyboard for fifteen minutes!
<theadmin> magn3ts: Ah, that may be, but it ain't a stable release so whatever :P
<dr_willis> o_°
<magn3ts> theadmin: yeah, realized that as I pressed enter. :P
<lunitik> theadmin: Ubuntu 12.10 does full drive
<theadmin> lunitik: Oh, good :)
<magn3ts> nfd, well you could wipe the ram with the key before halting. TRESOR keeps the key in CPU registers though so you can't do a memory attack.
 * lunitik just installed, remembers seeing it just a few hours ago
<nfd> yeah, but can you do in *post-install*?
<theadmin> I'm going with the LTS branch so I'm not fully aware of the new things in 12.10
<jackwu> new ubuntu
<nfd> oh that's pretty cool
<jackwu> when new version ubuntu is going to come out?
<varikonniemi> theadmin, its a long wait till next LTS
<magn3ts> FDE post-install? No. I don't know how that would be possible, and really not worth it. Keep /home on a separate partition and reinstalling is as painless as 15-20 minutes of spare time.
<theadmin> jackwu: 13.04 stands for year 13 (2013), month 04 (April).
<nfd> yeah.
<agu10^> jackwu, versions are a lie.
 * lunitik finds LTS too boring, will probably see what he can break with raring in a few days
<dr_willis> jackwu: version  number is the date
<magn3ts> LTS is for noooooobs.
<MasterOfDisaster> jackwu: April, March? guess why it's called 13.04 :D
<varikonniemi> and i bet 12.04 will feel very old in a year
<tgunr> hmm, i can ssh into the 12.10 VM
<magn3ts> lunitik: pulseaudio broke but is fixed already, I haven't had any significant breakage yet
<theadmin> varikonniemi: I prefer stability over, err, newness.
<theadmin> varikonniemi: Well, has it's limits though, I wouldn't run Debian stable for instance :P
<varikonniemi> yeah i get that, 12.10 is horrible and i regret upgrading
<magn3ts> although I keep all of my data on a BTRFS raid10 array, so I'm obviously not a shining star of stability or good choices.
<lunitik> magn3ts: I'm really not sure what is even new in raring, hence I didn't rush in
<nfd> I don
<MasterOfDisaster> theadmin: reasonable stableness. remember debian woody? :D
<tgunr> I'm beginning to regret also
<lunitik> theadmin: on a server, stability is necessary, on a desktop, it just hampers fun
<magn3ts> lunitik: +1
<magn3ts> but then again, I don't use Unity :P
<tgunr> last thing in log, is trying to establish ipv6
<varikonniemi> now that everything works, 12.10 is better than 12.04, but it was a PAIN to get everything working
<nfd> 't have /home on a separate partition, and i have probably over a half-dozen third-party repos installed, so sounds like a PITA.
<theadmin> MasterOfDisaster: I do not, I only use Linux since 2008 and I haven't checked Debian way until 2012
<magn3ts> nfd, I added my PPAs and other repos to a little install script I've got. Adds some repos, installs everything through apt-get, installs steam, etc.
<dixoncx> theadmin: Reinstalling sudo fixed issue.. Thanks :):)
<theadmin> dixoncx: Great. Geez. Might want to complain to your VPS provider that they broke sudo
<magn3ts> I can do a reinstall and have everything back and installed in under a half hour. After that it's a bit of tweaking if I don't have /home saved or on a separate part.
<lunitik> magn3ts: most other projects on the desktop are much less interesting these days imo... for developers KDE is nice though
<nfd> Funky. Now I just need to figure out what exactly I have installed.
<lunitik> magn3ts: due mostly to the transition to QML
<magn3ts> lunitik: I *just* switched after going from Unity -> Gnome-shell -> Cinnamon -> KDE and I'm quite happy with it, but KWin rocks after all.
<flintser> magn3ts: i'd like to see you setup clean ubuntu and downloading+installing over 10gb of stuff in under 30min ;D
<magn3ts> lunitik: the rest of Plasma I'm still a bit shaky about, KIO sucks, etc.
<magn3ts> flintser: 10GB? o_0
<varikonniemi> lunitik, don't you think some wayland/qml desktop would be more interesting for devs? Current technologies are well represented, there is better opportunities in new tech.
<nfd> oh yeah
<flintser> if you have steam i bet you have games too, magn3ts
<magn3ts> varikonniemi: are you volunteering? I'd love a wayland/qml desktop and am quite sure that several will pop up in the next few years
<magn3ts> flintser: ah :) well, depends on if I'm at my parents home or my appt with fiber.
<nfd> i've got tweaked config files in bizarre places too...
<theadmin> Anyway peoples, we went offtopic a *lot*, this is a support channel, not for plain discussion
<varikonniemi> check out #maui-project
<magn3ts> varikonniemi: My eye is keenly trained upon it :)
<dixoncx> theadmin: hmm, that was cheap vps promo, i dont care.. Actually whats the kernal version in 12.04 server ?
<magn3ts> varikonniemi: in fact I'm in that room already ;)
<varikonniemi> :>
<MasterOfDisaster> flintser: your ubuntu installation (sans home directory and data) has > 10GB?
<theadmin> dixoncx: Ubuntu provides 3.2.x, but the VPS may have their own kernel
<magn3ts> MasterOfDisaster: he was referring to my steam games
<dixoncx> theadmin: k, got it..
<vaq> When having fuse in /etc/fstab my machine doesn't seem to update /etc/mtab with the mountpoint from, randomly.. Even though the mount exists accordingly to cat /proc/mounts - Any ideas?
<MasterOfDisaster> ah
<theadmin> dixoncx: Check "uname -r" to see what you have
<lunitik> varikonniemi: I'm not sure how I feel about wayland... xorg is modular enough, it has served us well, I'm really not sure what wayland actually improves on
<varikonniemi> x is horrible
<varikonniemi> the only outdated sw stack on modern linux
 * magn3ts nods
<lunitik> varikonniemi: if wayland sat atop dbus rather than a new IPC, maybe I'd like it more
<agu10^> /msg nickserv identify freenodepass
<lunitik> varikonniemi: Why is X horrible?
<theadmin> !ops | Somebody stop the offtopic madness please
<ubottu> Somebody stop the offtopic madness please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<magn3ts> Quick! Someone link to the video from two weeks ago!
<dixoncx> theadmin: mine: 2.6.36-
<flintser> why is every ubuntu channel turning into a "omg dont use gui ohh lets see him use fedora lts is for nubs lololo"
<flintser> or gentoo
<theadmin> dixoncx: Oh, gee
<magn3ts> flintser: maybe we're looking at different ubuntu chans but I didn't see that anywhere...
<varikonniemi> there are so many problems with it that they just cannot fix due to design errors
<lunitik> varikonniemi: like what?
<theadmin> flintser: It's... a pretty sane channel here most of the time but yeah, this kinda thing happens sometimes :/
<bazhang> varikonniemi, lets get back on topic
<varikonniemi> lunitik, you should see the presentation of a former x dev who moved to wayland where he explains why they need a new approach
<lunitik> varikonniemi: you can /msg me if you want to continue, party poopers around
<flintser> and ubuntu-tablet was trolling #iphone
<bazhang> flintser, lets get back to ubuntu support only please
<magn3ts> flintser: Sorry, I know it's a long video but it's worth it: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5NTI
<tgunr> trying to discover what is hanging in 12.10, top is not showing anything interesting
<varikonniemi> magn3ts, thats the one, thanks!
<magn3ts> flintser: sorry, that wasn't meant for you
<agu10^> varikonniemi, what do you recommend instead?
<magn3ts> varikonniemi: lunitik: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5NTI is long, but good.
<melody> hi i was just wondering. how do we get into channels t require invitation?
<theadmin> magn3ts, varikonniei, lunit, flintser: Please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<magn3ts> anyway, theadmin is right, we're way OT. sorry!
<bazhang> melody, ask in #freenode
<MasterOfDisaster> tgunr: checked the usual suspects yet? iotop, vmstat?
<agu10^> varikonniemi, what do you recommend instead?
 * tgunr man iotop
<melody> request from there?
<theadmin> melody: You're not registered, please /msg nickserv help register first
<bazhang> melody, ask them there
<tgunr> no iotop
<agu10^> /msg nickserv register melody
<MasterOfDisaster> tgunr: sudo apt-get install iotop
<tgunr> trying
<vaq> When having fuse in /etc/fstab my machine doesn't seem to update /etc/mtab with the mountpoint randomly, some times it does other times not, even though the mount exists accordingly to cat /proc/mounts - Any ideas?
<tgunr> ok, iotop looks very quiet vmstat shows 1.5MB free
<theadmin> vaq: It's safe to symlink /etc/mtab to /proc/mounts
<tgunr> syslog is very quiet also
<vaq> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> I'm not quite sure why that's not the default
<theadmin> Anyhow, I'm off
<magn3ts> This channel got slow after we got chased off. We were the life of the party.
<yajnab> Guys my system configuration  Processor - AMD FX-8350(8Core ,4 GHz) Motherboard - Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 RAM- 8GB DDR3 Graphics card - MSI AMD Radeon R6450  Guys if i install any Ubuntu version higher than the 10.04 there is a graphics break in my system. Currently in Ubuntu 12.10. Green and red dots scattered everywhere in the screen over the graphics.. Now it wont boot. I can get it booted from the recovery mode. I want a solution
<aeon-ltd> yajnab: tried both open source and proprietry drivers?
<yajnab> @aeon-ltd : actually um new
<yajnab> can u find a solution
<aeon-ltd> i just suggested one
<yajnab> Not tried anything like the opensource or propietory. :(
<aeon-ltd> are you using any drivers?
<yajnab> No driver
<yajnab> just made a clean ubuntu 12.10 installation..
<flintser> yajnab: go to software sources and select tab additional drivers
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<yajnab> @flintser : then??
<flintser> is there anything to select
<flintser> install the graphichs related proprietary drivers
<flintser> dont use noveau or similar
<tgunr> does anyone have any suggestions as to what I might poke to kill this hang?
<yajnab> @flinster : i have amd driver
<yajnab> the xorg
<yajnab> then the propietory flxgr
<yajnab> flxgr
<yajnab> three options
<yajnab> wen i select propeitory the hanges are not saved
<peeps[lappy]> how do i turn off these awful popup scrollbars
<yajnab> when i select the propeitory the changes are not saved
<yajnab> wen i boot
<yajnab> and moreover i cant boot into the ubuntu
<usr13> yajnab: Don't use Enter key for punctuaion.
<yajnab> except the recovery mode
<tgunr> peeps[lappy] you might try ccdm i think
<tgunr> ccsm
<flintser> yajnab: selct the amd driver
<jacta> Can anyone help me, I have a problem where I cant type the same key within a short amount of time - its really slowing me down, can anyone point in a direction for this?
<tgunr> key delay in system preferences?
<peeps[lappy]> ccsm?
<flintser> !ccsm | peeps[lappy]
<ubottu> peeps[lappy]: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<usr13> yajnab: Check to see that the fan is running.
<yajnab> one thing can i disable my GPU.. i dnt really need it
<yajnab> coz i dnt play games
<yajnab> then i think the problem will be slved
<usr13> yajnab: So there is also an onboard GPU?
<flintser> yajnab: it is good to have a gpu in unity 3d, otherwise it can be painfully laggy/slow
<jacta> tgunr: where do you find that you say?
<yajnab> hmm
<yajnab> Ya i have a onboard GPU
<tgunr> try that ccsm thing above, it might be in there
<yajnab> actually i am a kernel developer and Android developer
<jacta> me tgunr ?
<flintser> yajnab: try all the drivers, one of them should work at least so that you can boot in normal mode
<usr13> yajnab: Are you sure the fans are running?  And at top speeds?
<tgunr> jacta: yes
<yajnab> @usr13 ya the fan runing
<usr13> yajnab: (Sounds a lot like heat related issue.)
<yajnab> @flinster wen i change the driver from the reovery the changes are not saved
<tgunr> jacta: this is my first day with ubuntu so take what I say with a bug grain of salt
<flintser> yajnab: but it has to be more than a crappy integrated chip. for example hd3000 is enough, but gma is not so good...
<jacta> I don't think ccsm is the place actually
<agu10^> don't use ccsm in ubuntu
<agu10^> it's broken
<flintser> yajnab: hmm... did you try the nomodeset boot in normal mode so that you can install the drivers
<yajnab> I have HD6450
<flintser> no quarantee that it works
<yajnab> nomodeset - i dnt knw wat it is
<MadManfromMacon> What is the easiest way to?
<cyberdo> is there a better channel than this to get help on apparmor?
<MadManfromMacon> No just give up
<jacta> agu10^: do you know where I can look for it then
<agu10^> jacta, idk
<helmut_> hi
<PadNet_201> hi
<wiiw> how to man this: /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<agu10^> man /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<TakeItEZ> jacta: add "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBARS=0" to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99disable-overlay-scrollbars
<wiiw> agu10^: I mean how to find the mean of this file
<agu10^> the mean
<agu10^> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<agu10^> google-fu ???
<sx_usr__>  anyone here have the best site to show how to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10?
<agu10^> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jacta> TakeItEZ: what should that do?
<bazhang> agu10^, thats not correct
<TakeItEZ> wiiw: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<sx_usr__> agu10^, i did,  but didn't prompt me to upgrd to 12.10
<wiiw> TakeItEZ: ok
<bazhang> !upgrade | sx_usr__
<ubottu> sx_usr__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TakeItEZ> jacta: sry wron nick
<MadManfromMacon> can you all be quiet for a few minutes? trying to listen to a song and you guys keep making noise. it's really rude.
<sx_usr__> bazhang,  thanks!
<agu10^> sx_usr__, then you screwed up your install really bad
<TakeItEZ> peeps[lappy]: add "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBARS=0" to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99disable-overlay-scrollbars
<sx_usr__> agu10^, screw you
<bazhang> sx_usr__, that is wrong. stop it
<bazhang> agu10^, you too
<agu10^> ugh?
<jacta> *aww*
<jacta> so lost I am :p
<hell_> hi everyone
<hell_> Any one plz tell me how i can create a restore point like windows in linux
<jacta> Its really anoying with the "same-key-delay" :/
<TakeItEZ> hell_: there is no such feature. use incremental backups/images
<bazhang> hell_, you would need to image the disk.  the Disks application in 12.10 has that
<hell_> TakeItEz: oooooooo thats sad
<bazhang> TakeItEZ, sure there is
<TakeItEZ> bazhang: what, where?
<bazhang> TakeItEZ, in Disks : create disk image
<hell_> is there specific command for that?
<TakeItEZ> bazhang: a disk-image is not like "windows restore point"
<bazhang> TakeItEZ, this is not windows. its the functional equivalent
<magn3ts> Use BTRFS and then you can snapshot to your heart's desire
<jarco> Why is my lubuntu downloading unity app menu integration for firefox when I update?
<flintser> TakeItEZ: take essential backups in ubuntu one, there you have your restore point then
<jarco> I don't have unity installed
<TakeItEZ> bazhang: does it create a full image of your installation?
<magn3ts> jarco: it's probably the firefox extension that is probably referenced by the meta package ubuntu-desktop
<vreim> why can i chat here when i dont have internet??
<magn3ts> jarco: and, did you apt-get remove unity o_0 ?
<TakeItEZ> flintser: i don't need such  thing
<magn3ts> vreim: um, you must have internet. Or magic.
<jarco> magn3ts, no. I never installed it in the first place. Would that get rid of it?
<jarco> I am using lxde because I onlu have  256 ram
<magn3ts> jarco: how did you not install it? It comes with Unity and that firefox extension by default?
<jarco> only*
<magn3ts> jarco: or are you not using ubuntu?
<jarco> Lubuntu
<magn3ts> might be a bug in their meta package then if they pull it in
<magn3ts> either way, just apt-get remove it if you don't want it
<jarco> Should i report this somewhere?
<jarco> The package is called firefox globalmenu. Hope its not doing something for lxde
<Markus__> hi
<jarco> Hi Markus__
<aeon-ltd> is ubuntu server the most barebones you can go with ubuntu?
<magn3ts> jarco: I wouldn't sweat it. The global menu could be used by other things other than unity but it doesn't matter.
<magn3ts> jarco: if it's not there, it just displays a regular menu
<Markus__> ubuntu or windows 7 or the latest mac os?
<TakeItEZ> !mini | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jarco> ok magn3ts I removed it
<aeon-ltd> TakeItEZ: i didn't mean in iso size, post install. the least amount of packages for ubuntu is the server edition right?
<jarco> Markus__, depends on what you are looking for
<Markus__> the best
<jarco> the best in what?
<jarco> To do what?
<Markus__> everything
<bazhang> Markus__, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jarco> Markus__, I intended to ask, what are you intending to use your system for?
<Markus__> no
<bazhang> Markus__, take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , this is ubuntu support only
<Markus__> ok
<Vreim2k> what can i do on ubuntu that i cant do on windows?
<jarco> Vreim2k, You can run Linux software for example :)
<bazhang> Vreim2k, try in #ubuntu-discuss
<usr13> jarco: You say you are doing an update?  Exactly what are you doing?  sudo apt-get upgrade ?  or?
<magn3ts> A sense of satisfaction?
<Fuzzles> Vreim2k, not get viruses, blue screen of death and a slow machine
<Vreim2k> just made an dual boot for my laptop just to check it out
<Vreim2k> looks really nice :D
<jarco> i just did the update the update notifier (gui) presented me with
<usr13> jarco: I see.  Ok.
<jarco> Vreim2k, when using unity make sure to test the "hud". (alt key and type)
<magn3ts> <3 HUD, I wish I could use it with KWin
<Vreim2k> jarco, what is unity?
<magn3ts> HUD is truly, truly great. Say anything else you want about Unity, HUD is really smart.
<jarco> Vreim2k, its a gui for Linux
<jarco> A desktop enviroment
<magn3ts> Unity is a "desktop environment". It's the UI that you see when you login.
<Vreim2k> what can i do with it+
<jarco> Its the one that comes standard with ubuntu
<magn3ts> The launcher bar on the left, the global menu at the top, etc.
<magn3ts> Vreim2k: think of "desktop environment" as being like the "shell" like in Windows the Start Menu. In OS X, it's Finder and the Dock and the topbar.
<magn3ts> Etc.
<Vreim2k> ohh thats the thing i like with ubuntu
<Vreim2k> i love the bar on the top
<usr13> Vreim2k: Unity is a Desktop Environment. One that jarco does not want or need on his system.
<magn3ts> I'm using KWin's menu in the application-titlebar and I'm enjoying that.
<usr13> jarco: What you installed is lubuntu.  Right?
<Vreim2k> and what is lubuntu, i heard u guys were talking about it
<jarco> usr13, yes. At home I run unity but at the shelter I use lxde because the system is truly ancient
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<magn3ts> So, with lubuntu, Vreim2k, the "shell" or "desktop environment" is different. Instead of the left launcher bar and the top bar...
<dr_willis> the lxde homepage has screenshots that show what lubuntu  basically  looks like
<magn3ts> there is LXDE instead. It's a different set of tools that manage your environemnt and GUI. For you, the best way might be to look at screenshots of different desktop environemnts.
<usr13> jarco: What may be happening is that you have installed an application that requires some of the unity apps and that is why it's downloading and upgrading them, (not with the intention of switching to unity).  The only way your system will revert to unity is if you install the package  ubuntu-desktop
<magn3ts> Vreim2k: I'd check out screenshots of "Unity", "gnome-shell", "kde plasma", "cinnamon", "razor-qt" and some others I'm forgetting or omitting
<magn3ts> that will give you an idea of allllll the variety and choice you have in linux-land
<gau1991> hi
<dr_willis> unity, xfce, and lxde have about all your  bases covered for the range of desktops. ;)
<magn3ts> gau1991: hi
<Vreim2k> thx guys cecking it out now :)
<magn3ts> dr_willis: psssh
<Vreim2k> checking*
<jarco> usr13, Yeah its not actually switching to it. I just found it odd that the firefox globalmenu was installed
<cfhowlett> gau1991, greetings
<usr13> jarco: And you are correct is assuming that 256M of RAM would not support Unity. (Well, it may run but not very well.)
<dr_willis> firefox has a global menu to add the global menu feature to firefox.
<dr_willis> its a firefox plugin  i recall. or extension
<jarco> usr13, It could run. But If i see the speed my lubuntu runs on I assume its not a good idea. :)
<usr13> jarco: I'm not familiar with firefox globalmenu (I'm an xfce user.)
<dr_willis> if you disable it on a unity  system - you get the ff menus in firefox and in the top global menu  panel
<wildbat> Hi, i am using 12.10. how do i set wallpaper to a folder, so that it loop the pictures inside spanning two monitor??
<usr13> jarco: You are correct.
<dr_willis> or so i seem to recall
<usr13> jarco: You need more RAM
<jarco> usr13, dr_willis , I don't need it either. It just came with firefox appearantly
<jarco> usr13, not possible. (i actually found 256 more today) 512 is max supported
<magn3ts> I don't use unity on my machine with 8GB of RAM :)
<jarco> and this non-profit has no more coin for better systems.
<magn3ts> although 13.04 gets along much better with my devices.
<usr13> jarco: Upgrading from 256-512M will help for sure.
<dr_willis> wildbat:   theres several wallpaper changer apps/indicator applets you may want to look into. Or theres som,e tools out to generate the dynamic wallpapers that gnome supports via some .xml files
<usr13> dr_willis: jarco is running lubuntu
<magn3ts> oh gnome and xml, a sorrid, dirty love affair
<dr_willis> help as in a Turbo boost of caffine. ;)
<jarco> yeah.
<jarco> and I am in luck. It also runs at a whopping 400mhz :)
<magn3ts> jarco: what's the nonprofit?
<jarco> Animal shelter
<magn3ts> Cool, my dad works for a pet food company.
<damir__> Hi. Is it possible to change audio volume via volume control applet while muted? I don't like to unmute at 100% just so I can lower the volume to 10%
<magn3ts> they do lots of work w/ animal shelters
<magn3ts> damir__: I highly doubt that's anything you can manage via that applet, sadly. I know what you mean.
<Vreim2k> how do i enable the gnome shell ?
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<dr_willis> !gnomeshell
<dr_willis> hmm. thought htere was a factgoid for that..
<dr_willis> theres a gnomeshell package you install
<bazhang> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> theres ppas for newer releases of gnome shell also.
<nvidiaubuntu> hello
<magn3ts> Oh god the gnome3 ppas. There's like 2-3 of them already for 13.04 >_<
<usr13> dr_willis: !gnome ?
<nvidiaubuntu> I am having issues with getting my mx 440 nvidia card to work. can anyone point me to a good tutorial?
<wildbat> dr_willis, i try some changers but they don't support spanning somehow. and any good xml gen you are share or point me to ?
<Vreim2k> i need to download it from the programcenter right?
<jarco> damir__, When you have muted type "alsamixer" in cli. You will be able to change the volume and stay muted
<usr13> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dr_willis> wildbat:  you  need wide wallpapers for that.
<dxy> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<damir__> jarco: magn3ts alsamixer it is
<dr_willis> wildbat:  compiz wallpaper plugin may let you  set them per desktop/monitor. but then you  loose other features.  askubuntu.com had a guide on that
<magn3ts> damir__: 'pavucontrol' is good too and it doesn't run in the terminal if that's your cup of tea
<magn3ts> Vreim2k: if you don't mind dropping to the Terminal you can just run `sudo apt-get install gnome-shell` and be done faster :)
<jarco> Terminal looks cooler
<jarco> :)
<Vreim2k>  
<nvidiaubuntu> I am having issues with getting my mx 440 nvidia card to work. can anyone point me to a good tutorial?
<usr13> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 344 kB, installed size 933 kB
<magn3ts> Konsole > gnome-terminal, you can blur the BG with Kwin ;)
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: nvidia.com
<dr_willis> is the mx440 even supported by the current nvidia drivers? thats a very  old card isent it?
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: jockey-gtk
<Vreim2k> is there any other guid's that i can install?
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: what?
<nvidiaubuntu> thats not a tutorial
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: I know, but if you run the application jockey-gtk it will search for aditional driver sofrware, (if needed).
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: Is it not working at all?
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: What is the issue with it?
<nvidiaubuntu> i have an mx 440 what video driver do i need to install? I installed nvidia-173
<nvidiaubuntu> but its not being used for some reason
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: Where did you get nvidia-173?
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: from ubuntu's repos
<nvidiaubuntu> the x-swat one
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Is it there?
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: Have you restarted the Xserver since installing it?
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: yes
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: yes ________?
<chaotix> hi..  i would like to install kubuntu 12.10 on my computer...  currently i have two other operating systems, windows 7(99gb)  and fedora 17(193.73 gb)...  the fedora partition is sda4, broken up into sda5 and sda6 underneath it...   i need to be able to take 40gb from the fedora partition to make this Kubuntu partition.....   i am booted into the kubuntu live disk now, and i have gparted open...  but i am unable to resize the
<chaotix> fedora partition
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: i Have restarted xserver since last installing it....
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Is it there?
<chaotix> the fedora partition is on sda4, with 500mb on sda5, and 193.24gb on sda6
<nvidiaubuntu> no
<nvidiaubuntu> its not there
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: YOu probably need to run nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: Not sure you can run it with the Xserver still running or not...
<chaotix> can anyone help me with this?
<nvidiaubuntu> I did, it wrote to it
<nvidiaubuntu> im going to restart x
<nvidiaubuntu> brb
<cfhowlett> chaotix, probably better you ask #fedora how to resize that partition ...
<chaotix> kk willdo
<usr13> chaotix: Not sure why you cant resize the fedora partition.  What filesystem is on it?
<Vreim2k> does ubuntu use more power than windows?
<Vreim2k> it feel like my power runs out much faster
<usr13> Vreim2k: Usually, yes, I think it does.
<usr13> Vreim2k: There are apps you can install that will help with that issue.
<Vreim2k> usr13: like?
<nvidiaubuntu> hey usr13. Looks like I have an xorg.conf now which uses the 'nvidia' driver but if I launch the nvidia settings manager it says I am not using it
<usr13> Vreim2k: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205828/how-to-run-ubuntu-12-10-on-a-laptop-with-maximum-power-saving
<chaotix> usr13, the filesystem is lvm2 pv
<usr13> Vreim2k: http://askubuntu.com/questions/208207/poor-battery-life-in-ubuntu-12-10-on-toshiba-p755-s5215-how-can-i-manage-backgr
<usr13> chaotix: Ahh yea.  Probably need to boot fedora and do that.  The other persone that suggested asking on ##fedora may have the best advise but...
<usr13> !lvm | chaotix
<ubottu> chaotix: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: it looks like i need the 93 driver instead.
<chaotix> no one is active in #fedora right now...  maybe omorro
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: jockey-gtk
<chaotix> guess ill catch some sleep
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: that is installed
<chaotix> thanks foir the link
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: what do i do with it
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: uninstall the previous one and run jockey-gtk
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: or go to nvidia.com and download from them.
<ploo> hows 12.10?
<ploo> all issues resolved?
<usr13> !info jockey-gtk | nvidiaubuntu
<ubottu> nvidiaubuntu: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<usr13> !jockey-gtk | nvidiaubuntu
<bazhang> http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10   ploo
<nvidiaubuntu> how do I run it on xfce?
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: i installed it with apt-get install jockey-gtk
<nvidiaubuntu> then I typed jockey-gtk and it says its not installed
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: Alt-F2  and type in  jockey-gtk  #Or open at terminal, type  jockey-gtk  and hit Enter.
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: Just go to nvidia.com
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: Are you 32bit or 64bit?
<Kartagis> !find libc.so.6
<ubottu> File libc.so.6 found in libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-xen
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: lspci |grep -i vga #Tell us what it says.
<^DEMOSS^> anybody know specialist for repair my raid 5 on mdadm
<usr13> magn3ts: If it the MX440, go to:   http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.23-driver.html
<Vreim2k> any good games to ubuntu?
<parapan> hello folks > please let me know what is the case when trying to set a linux based OS and the network card is taking the IP 0.0.0.0 ???
<usr13> magn3ts: (And if you are 32bit.)
<bazhang> !games | Vreim2k
<ubottu> Vreim2k: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<usr13> nvidiaubuntu: (And if you are 32bit.)
<bazhang> Vreim2k, check in the software center as well
<Vreim2k> when u guys say "!" commands where do you want me to put that?
<Vreim2k> is it the alt key?
<magn3ts> Vreim2k: those are just shortcuts here in IRC
<magn3ts> When we type them, ubottu gives you the info
<Vreim2k> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Vreim2k> ahh
<ubuntu-studio> BUENAS
<usr13> Vreim2k: Yea, it calls up the bot
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> bye
<dr_willis> people seem to have a hard time noticeing the   cause/effect of ! commands and bot responses. ;)
<mrHat> ok, so i'm trying to assign disk quotas on the users /home directory. After installing quota and quotatool I first started to edit the etc/fstab and added the following: UUID .. .. /home  ext4 defaults,errors=remount-ro,usrquota,grpquota, 0 0. All good, saved the file and did a mount -o remount /home and then i rebooted. Now when i try to login to x i get "Could not update ICEauthority file
<mrHat> /home/xxxx/.ICEauthority" followed by several other error messages. Then i logged in to console and saw that i now have /home/home with all the profiles there. What just happened and how to fix it as i tried everything from permissions and chown
<dr_willis> hmm. anyone else notice these big 'anouncements' like on the ubuntu tablet.. basically are anounceing  that they are going to be doing more anounceing.. and dont really say a lot? ;)
<ub1> cia
<guest-CSSOmU> hey
<cfhowlett> guest-CSSOmU, greetings
<nvidiaubuntu> hey usr13 now my nvidia x settings doesn't say its being used but I still can display any graphics things
<guest-CSSOmU> how r u gorden
<dr_willis> mrHat:  your  /home/ is on its own partition?
<nvidiaubuntu> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<nvidiaubuntu> undert: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<nvidiaubuntu> usr13: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<mrHat> dr_willis is what i wanted to do
<jacklk> I have a document named "Using E-mail In Buisness.doc" which I made in Windows. On Linux, when using the terminal, it can't recognise it due to the spaces. Is there a way to be able to use it in the terminal without renaming it?
<dr_willis> mrHat:  but Is it on its own partition?    i cant think of why it did  what it did.. so im just verifying
<mrHat>  no its not
<martin3z> anyony try ubuntu with phone? any success?
<dr_willis> jacklk:  command 'thing with spaces.doc'
<dr_willis> mrHat:  so how can you  have a seperate entry for /home/ in fstab when its not a partition.  seems like you need to apply the quota options to the / mountpoint not  /home
<dr_willis> i dont even see how  you remounted /home/ if its not on its own partition
<jacklk> dr_willis: so I quote it if it has spaces?
<danieledipisaITA> buongiorno a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it|danieledipisaITA,
<ubottu> danieledipisaITA,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> jacklk:  thats what i showed. ;) yes.. or escape the spaces with a \     or was it /    if you use the TAB key it will complete the name using the proper  \ escapes
<danieledipisaITA> ok sorry
<dr_willis> jacklk:  cp foo<tab>   will complete the name
<Kartagis> what's the command to find out what <package> provides?
<TakeItEZ> Kartagis: dpkg -L package
<TakeItEZ> Kartagis: dpkg -S file to find the package                apt-file search for stuff being not installed
<Kartagis> TakeItEZ: what if <package> is not installed?
<TakeItEZ> Kartagis: apt-file search ...
<dr_willis> ;) gotta love it when you  answer their next question befor they ask it...
<dr_willis> apt-file is very  handy
<TakeItEZ> unfortunately not installed by default
<dr_willis> yea. apt-file has to dowload some data files. so its a bit of a luxery
<Kartagis> TakeItEZ: apt-cache search libc* returns libc-dev as well, but apt-file libc-dev doesn't return anything
<TakeItEZ> Kartagis: man apt-file
<dr_willis> apt-file is for specific file names ibelive
<dr_willis> similer to ubotus !find feature.  wonder if !fine uses apt-file
<Kartagis> search Search in which package a file is included.
<Kartagis> this is not what I'm looking for
<rohdef> if I in a libreoffice writer document have a table and want to do a new line after the table  (accidentally deleted the one there was last time I edited), how do I do that?
<AirCombat> please help! I just installed ubuntu-server and my nvidia card seems to be really acting up. GUI won't start. I've tried installing many new nvidia drivers but I'm getting strange errors now.
<Kartagis> I wanna know what binaries <package> provides
<rohdef> I see no way I can select so the character is right after the table in stead of inside it
<TakeItEZ> Kartagis: apt-file show package
<cfhowlett> rohdef, ctrl-z is usually the undo command
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  ubuntu server dosent have a gui by default.. how did you  install the desktop?
<angs> I did " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:germia/archive3  " how can I undo the setting?
<rohdef> cfhowlett, last time I edited = the document has been closed ><
<AirCombat> oh... I did not know that. what's the command to install GNOME again?
<dr_willis> rohdef:  i thought you carefully clicked at the end of the table.. and kept on typeing...
<Kartagis> most strange
<AirCombat> I installed from the newest image at ubuntu.com .. unetbootin, then install
<venkannareddy> HackerZedi
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  if you want the full unity desktop install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<AirCombat> okay thanks
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  why dident you use a desktop  cd if you want a desktop?
<AirCombat> I'll go to another terminal and try that
<AirCombat> because I need the server function. just learning. dual-boot with windows at this point
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  you can install services on the desktop....
<rohdef> dr_willis,  works if it's the end of the document, here it's two tables that is visually merged because of the no new line
<dr_willis> its easier then installing   the desktop on a server. ;)
<AirCombat> yeah I know, but how else will I learn ;)
<kanyl> Anyone know if it's possible to unrar .part.rar files one by one, and pipe them to a file to join them?
<dr_willis> rohdef:  so you  need to carefully click btween them?  there is a libreoffice channel i belive that may know of a easier way to do ig.
<Kartagis> TakeItEZ: even if it's installed, apt-file show <package> doesn't return anything :S
<rohdef> dr_willis, but if that works, I can probably cheat it with cut, new line, then paste, but that seems overly complicated compared to what I want
<dr_willis> !manual | AirCombat
<ubottu> AirCombat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TakeItEZ> Kartagis: sudo apt-file update
<TakeItEZ> Kartagis: then try again
<AirCombat> can I pick the GNOME after this installs or is that a separate package?
<rohdef> dr_willis, couldn't find the libreoffice channel :(
<AirCombat> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> Unity uses gnome AirCombat
<dr_willis> Unity is a shell for gnome3 actually ;)
<AirCombat> I know, but on my other desktop I switched to a different one, I like it a lot better. sorry I'm tired that didn't make a lot of sense
<AirCombat> and actually, this computer should handle the full 3d unity better.
<angs> how can  I undo " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:germia/archive3  "
<AirCombat> once ubuntu-desktop is installed, if I just reboot will it autoatically use unity or do I have to edit the boot config?
<nvidiaubuntu> hey I am having issues with my graphics driver for my geforce4 mx 440 apg 8x
<nvidiaubuntu> I installed the correct drivers and the settings panel seems to recognize them being used by I cant get any graphics programs to load such as glxgears
<nvidiaubuntu> ugh
<nvidiaubuntu> anyone?
<AirCombat> nvidiaubuntu: just hold on a sec, I just had similar problems
<AirCombat> just looking up the fix....
<nvidiaubuntu> AirCombat: cool. my xorg looks fine I wish there was a way to confirm waht driver I was loading
<AirCombat> are you on 12.10?
<binarydog> i'm trying to install git-core but my apt-get/aptitude does not find any packages that I have not already installed
<AirCombat> nvidiaubuntu: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<dr_willis> nvidiaubuntu:  the xorg logs will tell you
<AirCombat> nvidiaubuntu: try the command sudo lwhd | more and see if the graphcs card is using the newest driver as well
<dr_willis> i dont even need a xorg.conf for most of my  nvidia sysems
<nvidiaubuntu> AirCombat: 12.10
<AirCombat> from what I've seen, 12.10 is not happy with nvidia cards for some reason. a lot of problems reported online
<angs> when I type add-apt-repository, what file does it edit? I checked /etc/apt/source.lists but could not see the changes.
<nvidiaubuntu> AirCombat: lwhd is not a command
<AirCombat> sorry lshd
<dr_willis> ive not had any issues with 12.10 and my nvidia systems. byt they are only like a year-2 yr old cards.. not really old ones.. or really  new ones. ;)
<AirCombat> sorry lshw goddamit
<AirCombat> yeah mine's almost brand new, about a month old
<dr_willis> the card is newer then the OS. ;)
<AirCombat> its 4:42 AM here... lol
<AirCombat> yeah I know
<Zuzuzuzuz> /ping
<AirCombat> windows had a new nvidia driver release today and it seems that linux got the new drivers as well.. 310.14 I think
<dr_willis> i tend to always get last years model. or whatever has just gotten replaced by a newer model. ;) better value for the $$$
<Tm_T> dr_willis: AirCombat: hi (;
<jacklk> Any way to change mouse cursor to black in Unity?
<dr_willis> its hard to justify $100+ for a video card for a linux box
<AirCombat> I only paid $65 for a 1gb DDR3 800MhZ clock
<Bennit> Hi
<marjinal1st> hi, how can i open CHM files in ubuntu 12.10?
<cfhowlett> Bennit, greetings
<AirCombat> its a nice card, even though it's low-spec
<dr_willis> if i upgraded my card, id have to get a bigger power supply for the pc. ;)
<Tm_T> dr_willis: AirCombat: I would ask you to move the offtopic chat to more suitable channels (:
<Bennit> trying to get my graphics driver to work (ati saphite 69xx)
<dr_willis> marjinal1st:  theres chm viewers in the repos/software center
<Bennit> saphire*
<dr_willis> !info gnochm
<ubottu> Package gnochm does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> used to be a gnome-chm or somthing like that
<dr_willis> !info xchm
<Bennit> jockey reports that the fglrx driver is active and in use
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.20-1 (quantal), package size 164 kB, installed size 740 kB
<Bennit> but when I type glxinfo, it gives the following error:
<marjinal1st> dr_willis, what do you recommend?
<amelien> coucou
<dr_willis> marjinal1st:  flip a coin.. search the software center.. install somthing..
<nvidiaubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689220/
<Bennit> http://pastebin.com/80hkY8kU
<dr_willis> i cant recall the last time i needed to view a chm file
<AirCombat> dr_willis: agreed, lol.
<marjinal1st> ^^
<dr_willis> !find chm2pdf
<ubottu> Found: chm2pdf
<dr_willis> !info chm2pdf
<ubottu> chm2pdf (source: chm2pdf): A Python script that converts CHM files into PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1.1ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 136 kB
<AirCombat> yup. marjinal1st: sudo apt-get install chm2pdf
<dr_willis> converting to pdf i recall made for some big pdfs
<jacklk> Any way to change mouse cursor to black in Unity?
<dr_willis> !info chm2html
<ubottu> Package chm2html does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> jacklk:  ive seen some of the tweak tools/settings tools have a cursor theme setting.. but i dont recall where. check askubuntu.com perhaps
<captine> hi all.  anyone able to help me troubleshoot apt-get error.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1689235/
<AirCombat> dr_willis: isnt it compiz-tweak-tool or something?
<AirCombat> it has mouse settings
<captine> i was trying to install ubuntu development sdk for the phone
<AirCombat> I remember seeing black actually.
<cfhowlett> !phone|captine,
<ubottu> captine,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> i dont think its in ccsm. ubuntu-tweak or gnome-tweak-tool perhaps
<captine> cfhowlett, thanks, i know.  the  dev sdk is out.  i tried installing it, and now my apt-get is broken
<dr_willis> theres been on going issues where changeing the cursor theme dosent work well over the last few releases.. so i  never try changeing it
<AirCombat> yeah, dr_willis is right actually, after I tried to change it, it never seemed to be quite right
<AirCombat> so I just went back to stock.
<jacklk> Unity should have a built in option, just like (most) over major desktop enviroment...
<dr_willis> we need fancy animated cursors. :)
<captine> cfhowlett, my install was "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml " and now there is a dependency issue
<dr_willis> its not really  been a big focus of the devs so no one has worked on it much
<cfhowlett> captine, that should NOT break your apt-get
<AirCombat> dr_willis: just for reference, is the package name compiz-tweak-tool or is it something else, I can't remember?
<captine> cfhowlett, i cannot remove anything now etc.  something about a dependency and overwriting libqt4
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  ccsm  has a !ccsm factoid ;)
<johnsmith> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with my ipod with OS version 4.2.1 model MCO86LL attempting to interact with rythmbox on a standard user account to pull music from my ipod and add it to my computers Music folder. Unfortunately, when I put in the ipod, it does one of three things: Refuses to mount, demounts immediately (as soon as I boot up rythmbox) or ejects itself and mounts itself over and over and over in rapid succession.
<johnsmith> Anyone seen anything like this?
<AirCombat> and how do I use that? just !ccsm?
<AirCombat> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<AirCombat> there it is!! thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  except the mouse cursor theme is not in the ccsm tool as far as i know. ;)
<AirCombat> are you sure? just a day or two ago I thought I saw it in there. I'll check in a minute.
<dr_willis> ccsm has that flames around the cursor effect however. ;)
<johnsmith> The ipod isn't rooted, and it worked at one point from my administrator account.
<AirCombat> dr_willis: (holy smokes, ubuntu-desktop still installing! big package!)
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  actually its quite small.. but its all dependencies it pulls in
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.287 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 58 kB
<dr_willis> a 58k package that depends on  500+Mb of other packages
<captine> has anyone experienced a clash of a file when installing something thru apt-get?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1689235/
<AirCombat> yeah, my total was like 1400M
<captine> it is installing from a PPA
<Bray90820> can someone help me get the batter indicator to show up again on my netbook
<Bray90820> the deafult for ubuntu has a charging bug so i had to edit /etc/default/grub
<Bray90820> i got the charging bug worked out but no battery indicator in the menubar anymore
<dr_willis> does it show up for a newly made user?  could be it dosent think you are on battery.
<paws> I chown -R www-data:www-data my /home/user/public_html and i chmod -R 775 my public_html and my apache is still telling me 403 forbidden... why is it doing this?
<Tm_T> paws: try "sudo -u www-data ls /home/user/public_html"
<Bray90820> i think your right
<Tm_T> paws: you might notice that www-data doesn't have access to the full path
<Bray90820> i dont think it doesn't think i have a battery
<Tm_T> captine: that means ppa isn't in sync with other sources
<Tm_T> captine: afterall there's only few supported ppa's out there
<angs> apt-get source binutils outputs E: Ignore unavailable target release 'stable' of package 'binutils'.. uname -a > Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 24 13:05:29 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Tm_T> if any
<Bray90820> dr_willis do you wanna know exactly what i changed
<angs> how can I get binutils?
<paws> Tm_T: so what should my /home/user permission be? my user is added to the www-data group
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  wont do much good i  imagine. :)  i rarely mess with linux  on laptops
<Bray90820> it's a dell mini duo
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  if it works on a new user. that would point to it being a user config  issue however.. and not a ssytem issue
<Bray90820> the tablet netbook combo
<paws> Tm_T: right now its at chmod 750
<captine> Tm_T, ok. Thanks.  little frustrating as i installed it from http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ instructions
<TakeItEZ> paws: it needs 755
<captine> Tm_T, any idea how to fix it and remove the Ubuntu SDK Preview
<TakeItEZ> paws: you are member of www-data but www-data is not member of your usergroup, so 750 fails
<paws> TakeItEZ: would 750 let other users on my server access my /home/user dir?
<TakeItEZ> paws: yes
<paws> i dont want that..
<dr_willis> read only
<TakeItEZ> paws: no, sorry, 755 would
<TakeItEZ> paws: then you might not use apache userdir
<Bray90820> Still no battery on a new user
<Bray90820> anyone else have an idea
<Bray90820> im thinking it doesn't detect i have a battery
<flintser> paws: you don't need to do any permission modding on /home/xxx/public_html, i implemented userdir mod like this: make public_html with index.html with 755 in /etc/skel, then always when i add new user i can see the new page at mywebpage/~user
<max_> so, it all worked great, thanks dr_willis
<TakeItEZ> flintser: that only works if yu haven't changed $HOME to 750 (755 is default)
<paws> what is the default permission for the home dir? 755 ?
<flintser> TakeItEZ: why home is 750?
<TakeItEZ> paws: 755 yes
<max_> however, I'm getting an error, my usb mouse isn't working and it keeps telling me khub:22 blocked for more than 120 seconds, and also usb:928 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<TakeItEZ> flintser: because people don't like other users accessing their data
<mvt007geek> hi people. i have a question. i need to use iozone to test btrfs file system.i formated sda6 to btrfs. i heard we should umount and then do the test. so i should go to /dev/sda6 then do the test.but i can't enter sda6.so iozone test /dev . not /dev/sda6                so i mount /dev/sda6 to /mnt and then i entered /mnt and did iozone test. did i do the right work? are the results true?
<TakeItEZ> flintser: unfortunately that also locks apache out
<flintser> TakeItEZ: so do people implement their webpages through ftp? or does everyone have local access
<dr_willis> mvt007geek:  i thought the iozone docs showd testing a mounted filesytem
<flintser> mine is with ftp and they chroot to their home dir so they cant acces anywhere
<zefuros> hello guys i need some help here, everytime i connect to my WIFI with ubuntu 12.10 x64 the router drops down the WIFI
<AirCombat> sorry, nnow that makes sense
<mvt007geek> dr_willis: so doing test when the filesystem is mounted have no problem? and my results are true?
<dr_willis> mvt007geek:  id have to refer you to the iozone homepage docs and faq.
<Vreim2k> sup?
<dr_willis> ive only skimmed the docs/man pages/faq/tutorials
<flintser> TakeItEZ: ?
<TakeItEZ> flintser: i don't know how his user work
<flintser> oh sorry :D
<flintser> paws: so do people implement their webpages through ftp? or does everyone have local access
<flintser> mine is with ftp and they chroot to their home dir so they cant acces anywhere
<paws> ssh and ftp
<zefuros> hello guys i need some help here, everytime i connect to my WIFI with ubuntu 12.10 x64 the router drops down the WIFI
<dr_willis> 'drops down the wifi' means what?
<AirCombat> can anyone tell me how to reset/install basic USB mouse drivers?
<flintser> paws: what was your problem then? i've done a few of apache2 userdir setups so i can maybe help
<AirCombat> also, how to reinitialize USB controller?
<dr_willis> remove then reload the proper modules perhaps
<dr_willis> rmmod then modprobe them back
<dr_willis> lsmod to show what ones are loaded
<AirCombat> okay thanks :) I'll try that
<paws> i just wanted chmod 750 so other users dont browse others home dirs but i will just keep it at 755
<zefuros> dr_willis: means it seems like ubuntu are connected to my wifi but i dont have internet , plus the other devices i got here doesnt see the wifi at all
<dr_willis> zefuros:  it would be very weird that connecting a ubuntu box over wifi would crash the router.. what brand router is it?
<dr_willis> zefuros:  if you disconnect the ubuntu box. does the router come back up?
<flintser> paws: you can prevent that with chroot in ftp. i don't know much about chrooting in ssh but it can be done too
<Lynxx> how to i change the scrollbar colors in gnome shell?
<Lynxx> i'm using ubuntu 12.10 btw
<zefuros> dr_willis: the router is huawei echolife hg521, and no the only way to make it work again is to power off/on
<paws> its okay, flintser i will just keep it at 755 no big deal :)
<Bennit> ok fixed it, manually installed catalyst driver and removed some old links to nvidia stuff in the gl_conf update alternative
<Lynxx> i've already tried using gnome color chooser , and the scrollbar will flash for a second but does not change/
<flintser> so that problem is gone and you can have 755, unless they need access to /var/www and other stuff... then you need some symlinks and stuff
<flintser> paws: ^ and ok then :)
<Bray90820> Anyone know why ubuntu would not recognize that i am on a battery
<JennyBlueBird> hi guys, I need Java for one specific website, what's the recommended way to install the browser plugin ?
<dr_willis> JennyBlueBird:  the icedtea java is in the repoa
<dr_willis> repos
<dr_willis> !java | JennyBlueBird
<ubottu> JennyBlueBird: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Bray90820> i use teh iced jaja browser plugin from the software center
<Bray90820> java
<Bennit> I use iced-tea firefox plugin
<Bennit> (which also works for chrome)
<jacta> Can anyone help me, I have a problem where I cant type the same key within a short amount of time - its really slowing me down, can anyone point in a direction for this?
<JennyBlueBird> drthank you, problem with google is you get so many bad hits :/
<JennyBlueBird> dr_willis, *
<JennyBlueBird> is that nick a megaman reference btw ?
<dr_willis> JennyBlueBird:  hit up askubuntu.com first
 * dr_willis is acctually Willis from Differnt Strokes...
<jm-> YOU LIE
<dr_willis> yea.. im actually Kimberly
<dr_willis> ;P
<jm-> :)
<flintser> jacta: have you tried looking up ease of usage thingys like sticky keys and/or bounce keys and stuff like that
<dr_willis> that does sound like that repeate-keys  thing in the accessabilty settings
<flintser> jacta: http://people.gnome.org/~shaunm/ubuntu/a11y-bouncekeys.html
<angs> apt-get source binutils outputs E: Ignore unavailable target release 'stable' of package 'binutils'.. uname -a > Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 24 13:05:29 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux . how can I fix the problem?
<dr_willis> angs:  'stable' is not a valid ubuntu release.. you got a line for 'stable' in your sources.list?
<dr_willis> angs:  you havent missed in some debian repos?
<Bray90820> Apparently the reason there is no battery status is because acpi is off
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  that would do it.. also make your  battery life really suck i  bet
<zefuros> dr_willis: got any ideas? or should i wait for something more expirienced? (no offence of course)
<Bray90820> well for my netbook not to completely hang when i plug and unplug the charger acpi need to be off
<dr_willis> zefuros:  for what? ;) i frogot the issue.
<zefuros> dr_willis: aabout my huawei router blacksout when i connect with ubuntu 12.10 x64 on the wifi
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  thats odd.. normally netbooks are very well supported they are all so similer.
<Bray90820> it's a dell mini duo a netbook tablet combo
<angs> dr_willis: I have quantal universe;main restricted;  multiverse. it does not have stable on the sources.list . I am trying to follow this instruction https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Toolchain/Crosscompilers/ARMEABIToolchain I got error on the step one. do you have any suggestion what I can do about it?
<dr_willis> zefuros:  test with some other distros like puppylinux and tinycore linux perhaps. to see if they do the same thing. i would almost think its a router bug. not a ubuntu issue
<dr_willis> angs:  ive never really  messed with development stuff.
<zefuros> dr_willis: i think so as well cause recently i changed internet provider so router as well and then the problem occured , but what can i do and where can i speak for this kind of issue?
<Bray90820> is there any way i could get it to work with acpi on
<dr_willis> zefuros:  plug the old router back in.. see if it works
<Bray90820> on some ubuntu based distros it works fine
<jacta> Can no one help me with my problem with key delay? :S
<Bray90820> one i know works is jolly os
<dr_willis> zefuros:  or plug one router into the other.. and see if connecting to the old router works. ;)
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  youmean JoliOS ?
<zefuros> dr_willis: damn even knowing computer stuff i cant get you plus i hate the networks education xD
<Bray90820> yes that
<Bray90820> dr_willis yes
<dr_willis> zefuros:  see if the old router works..  if it does.. go     isp -> newrouter -> oldrouter -> linuxboxs
<dr_willis> my routers i can setup as a wireeless access point basically. not as a router.
<dr_willis> so i can sort of chain them
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: what type/brand/model of laptop is that? does it need some special kernel-modules like this thinkpad (thinkpad_acpi) to work properly?
<zefuros> dr_willis: its really time consuming this, plus i dont know how to make my old router work with my new internet provider neither i think it will do
<dr_willis> zefuros:  Huh? you  just plug the router into your cable modem.. unless you  got some weird internet..
<angs> dr_willis, is it possible to reset /etc/apt/sources.list and PPA settings?
<dr_willis> Ive never had any issues with any routers and changeing isp or routers
<dr_willis> angs:  theres default/sources.list generators online
<dr_willis> as for ppas theres that ppa-purge command
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<angs> thank you dr_willis
<zefuros> dr_willis: well my internet called ADSL and its basicly like this : my phone jack on the wall goes to a filter and one line to phone one line to router
<dr_willis> err.. i think what you are calling a router is an ADSL modem....
<dr_willis> unless its a adsl modem+router combo box.
<Bray90820> TakeItEZ its a Dell Inspiron Duo d211-101302
<Bray90820> TakeItEZ do you wanna know the exact edit i made to get the touch screen and charger working
<zefuros> dr_willis: i dont know im not got with networks im usually on programming xD
<dr_willis> bbl
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: did you try/use option "acpi_backlight=vendor"?
<Bray90820> TakeItEZ what would taht do
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: seem to change the way the backlight is controlled on power-change ac/bat
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: idk if that really helps to fix your issues. but switching acpi off is a bad thing, and not needed in most cases
<Bray90820> well it's not really the backlight that is the problem from what i can tell is it gives me a kernel panic
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: yes and this should (hopefully) prevent the kernel from crashing.
<Bray90820> TakeItEZ what should i do
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: try this boot option and see what happens
<Bray90820> try what
<TakeItEZ> scroll back 8 lines
<misaka00251> hi
<lewik> I try to install Simon. It need qwt6. How I can install it? Kubuntu
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> how would i enter it tho
<MonkeyDust> !find simon
<ubottu> File simon found in arb-common, emacspeak, ember-media, freecol, ikiwiki, libacme-eyedrops-perl, libbiojava3-java-doc, libbpp-phyl-dev, libjebl2-java-doc, lmms-common (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=simon&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: hold left shift to get grub-menu, press  "e" to edit the options. add that options after "quiet splash"
<lewik> MonkeyDust: go link?
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> i actually need to go to bed so i will try it tomorrow
<lewik> MonkeyDust: no resilts
<flintser> jacta: i said to you earlier what you could try. did you try it?
<MonkeyDust> lewik  do you mean Simon for speech?
<lewik> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> lewik  is this useful http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/2012033103280939/Simon.html
<lewik> MonkeyDust: There are 0.3.0  I downloaded 0.4.0    Shoud I dload 0.3.0 ?
<maxygas> yo
<asher^> hi, is there a way i can start a process from inside ssh but have it continue to run after i close the terminal window?
<asher^> on a remote server
<TakeItEZ> asher^: use screen
<comp-user> asher, capistrano
<MonkeyDust> lewik  as it is not in the repos, you should try which version suits your needs best
<k1l_> asher^: use screen or nohup
<misaka00251> OA
<asher^> ill try that, thanks
<jacta> flintser: i didnt see your message, hold on :)
<jacta> flintser: !!! You found it!!!!!!!! THANKS!!!!!!!
<jacta> it was driving me nuts, really!
<asher^> can someone give me a tip on how to use screen to do this? im logging in to a remote server, want to start a process, then exit while keeping the process running. i have screen installed
<dr_willis> screen + ssh = cake and icecream..  just goooood.  ;-)
<ejv> asher^: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html
<MonkeyDust> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<dr_willis> just run screen
<TakeItEZ> asher^: "screen" then start your process, ctrl-a-d then to detach
<ejv> stop reinforcing bad behavior, refer to the documentation!
<MonkeyDust> i'm in screen too
<dr_willis> byobu is a bit more user friendly
<nashant> I think everyone should be in screen
<Jimmy90210> does anyone know how to compile lyx against qt5?
<dr_willis> run tmux in scteen
<jpds> nashant: tmux.
<jpds> dr_willis: screen is dead.
<Jutas> Hi. In GNOME Shell Remix there is 1360x768 display resolution option but in Xubuntu there is no. Which file makes this difference?
<nashant> jpds: looks interesting...
<asher^> TakeItEZ, i just tried that, when i closed my terminal window it seemed to kill my process
<Jimmy90210> asher^: ctrl-a d disconnects the session. read the manual
<asher^> Jimmy90210, i am trying..
<Jimmy90210> asher^: when you ssh back in, run the command 'screen -r' to reconnect
<nashant> I'm having hdd issues. SMART says I've got errors (uncorrectable errors in data, the count is on 1158 so far!!), but running mke2fs -cc doesn't flag up any errors at all. Might I have a power problem? Got 5 sata disks running off a 650w
<arunkumar413> sound output device shows dummy output
<ejv> could be the disk, could be the controller, could be unstable power, could be anything without data.
<nyuszika7h> I knew Ubuntu 10.04(.0) LTS is old, but I didn't know it's THAT old
<nashant> ejv, what sort of data can I provide?
<nyuszika7h> over 500 updates from lucid-security
<purplerain> !resolution | Jutas
<ubottu> Jutas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nyuszika7h> why not use 'service' instead of /etc/init.d/?
<nyuszika7h> afaik calling /etc/init.d/ directly is deprecated, because of environment clutter and stuff
<Jutas> thanks
<Jutas> what do you mean service nyuszika
<nyuszika7h> Jutas: sudo service ?dm restart
<nyuszika7h> init.d works, but last time I used it I got some notice that calling 'service' instead is recommended
<Ciphoenix> hello. I'm having a problem with dual booting ubuntu and windows 8.
<nashant> ejv: http://pastebin.com/a765qMW1
<Ciphoenix> I installed and ran boot repair still ubuntu won't boot
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, what kind of problem
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, u mean grub repair ?
<lolmaus> I would like to put a command into cron. How do i make that command write its output into a file?
<Jutas> the manual which ubottu said says  a) .xprofile, b) kdm/gdm, c) xorg.conf.. I'm on xfce so kdm/gdm not good. I don't have xorg.conf so there must be option a.,
<nashant> Can anyone shed any light on my hdd woes please? http://pastebin.com/a765qMW1
<Ciphoenix> was given this url http://paste.ubuntu.com/1679407
<Alocer> Jutas, create one
<TakeItEZ> lolmaus: command >/path/foo 2>&1
<Jutas> Alocer. I did. We did. 4 people from IRC channel. Didn't help
<Ciphoenix> Alocer boot repair with the ubuntu secure disc
<Jutas> sudo service ?dm restart. what is the question mark for?
<lolmaus> TakeItEZ, thank you.
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, do u know if boot repair will repair your mba or  /boot ?
<nyuszika7h> help!
<Alocer> TakeItEZ, command will output to foo but what is the 2>&1 for ?
<nyuszika7h> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: cannot read file data: Invalid argument
<nyuszika7h> Alocer: it's for redirecting errors to the standard output stream.
<TakeItEZ> Alocer: it will also redirect stderr
<Alocer> ty
<Alocer> understood :-)
<Ciphoenix> Alocer don't know where the problem is
<TakeItEZ> Alocer: 1 stdou, 2 stderr
<arunkumar413> sound output device shows dummy output
<TakeItEZ> stdout*
<hpuser2323> How do I mount my android phone (LG Optimus p970) in ubuntu?   I want to browse/mod the phone's filesystem.
<Alocer> hpuser2323, this is not the correct room to ask but u can use google , there is tons of articles for that ;-)
<Alocer> hpuser2323, join android ;-)
<hpuser2323> well i need ubuntu specifally to mount my phone.
<Alocer> u need ubuntu and linux to compile android source try joining android room
<TakeItEZ> hpuser2323: i guess you'll need mtp-tools and mtp-fs
<k1l_> hpuser2323: you need adb shell for that
<k1l_> (if you mean browsing in the shell. there is no browsing for the root folder in gui)
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, i think u should reinstall grub on ur boot partition ;-)
<Ciphoenix> Alocer . had to enable legacy support to be able to boot from live cd. installed grub2 in /boot
<k1l_> hpuser2323: install "adb-tools-adb" if you are running 12.10
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, is /boot the active partition ?
<hpuser2323> k1l_  ok installing..
<Ciphoenix> but I keep getting this error when I select ubuntu fron the boot menu
<Alocer> what error the link u gave before ? Ciphoenix
<arunkumar413> i'm not able to hear any sound from  my notebook. the output device says dummy output
<AirCombat> oh man, I'm having a weird problem... I'm connected to the internet but connection manager shows no active wired or wireless connections ... and I never even gave ubuntu my wireless password!!! is it auto-reading it from windows install or something?!
<Alocer> AirCombat, WTF 0.O
<Ciphoenix> it's a primary partition. no, the boot menu error is different.  says there's a file missing. Alocer
<AirCombat> yeah tell me about it. before I installed the GUI I was using IRC on command line... and I was like, wait, how am I even online right now?!?!
<khirod> i had installed oracle-xe-universal 10g using a debian package, but due to some reason I uninstalled it using "sudo apt-get remove oracle-xe-universal" but it seems that it is not removed completely and during startup I can see that some error about Oracle Net Listener....
<Alocer> okey found it Ciphoenix u should install grub 2 on sda partition
<AirCombat> it's very strange... and I don't even know where to begin with drivers...
<Alocer> your MBR
<khirod> How can I remove that
<superdo> hi
<superdo> any hint how to set Gnome commander text viewer (F3) to bigger size?
<Ciphoenix> Alocer . okay. won't that cause some conflict with the windows boot manager?
<Alocer> AirCombat, is your OS installed in VMWare or VirtualBox ?
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, that will replace the windows boot manager
<AirCombat> no
<AirCombat> dual-boot with Vista.
<AirCombat> ubuntu server 12.10...
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, u wont have any windows boot manager
<Alocer> AirCombat, there is something missing . u are connected to wireless that mmeans your ssid without giving your password ? right ?
<AirCombat> Alocer: my thoughts exactly.
<AirCombat> I mean my router has WPA but usually you have to go press the button for that to work.
<AirCombat> sorry WPS*
<superdo> ok got it.
<Ciphoenix> but I'll still be able to boot into windows 8, right? Alocer
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, yes
<Alocer> AirCombat, impossible how is that possible . the possibilities are : 1. your ssid dosent have password 2. your are connected to another ssid which doesnt have pass 3. wps had worked withour pressing button :-D
<AirCombat> I know you'll think I'm crazy, but I know for a fact none of those three are possible. I KNOW my router's password is still on, just checked with my tablet... there are no other open networks around, and WPS is actually set to off right now. even if WPS was working, it should still show up in Wireless connections
<AirCombat> like, I'm confrizzled here...
<AirCombat> I can even show you screenshots to prove it, lol
<vedic1> I have a script that I want to run at server boot time (same like other services in init.d runs). How to do that?
<AirCombat> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Ciphoenix> Alocer_away  I found the error message.
<Ciphoenix> file: /NST/AutoNeoGrub0.mbr
<Alocer_away> AirCombat, lol but no your not crazy maybe drunk and your not seeing the cable that is connected to your system :D
<Alocer_away> ok i m doone here and i need to go just telling you of you are using laptop with default win 8 on it dont reinstall grub2 on MBR
<Alocer_away> byebye all
<AirCombat> I just checked that too, my onboard LAN is fried anyway and the PCI LAN card is in the other desktop now...
<AirCombat> man this is weird.
<Alocer_away> sry AirCombat and Ciphoenix
<AirCombat> http://imagebin.org/247406 http://imagebin.org/247407 http://imagebin.org/247408
<AirCombat> look for yourself...
<AirCombat> anyone check out my imagebin's? am I going nuts or is ubuntu managing the connections somewhere else??
<AirCombat> ... rather quiet in here suddenly, lol.
<Ciphoenix> lol
<AirCombat> Ciphoenix: did you look at my imagebins?
<AirCombat> I can't figure out why there's no active connections
<Myrtti> AirCombat: could you pastebin what sudo lshw -C network prints
<Ciphoenix> AirCombat your pastebin doesn't show any wired connection
<heliosx> test
<heliosx> test test
<heliosx> anyone's not a bot here?
<k1l_> !ask | heliosx
<ubottu> heliosx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jellow> Is there a reason iftop even with -p would not see other network traffic?
<AirCombat> okay hold on
<AirCombat> here
<AirCombat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690094/
<AirCombat> all that info is correct, or so it seems.
<battlefield3> someone can help me?
<Alocer> AirCombat, did u manage to find the missing mystery key ? ?
<AirCombat> nope, just showed Myrtti this:
<AirCombat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690094/
<AirCombat> no response yet, people are sleepy I guess :P
<AirCombat> that was sudo lshw -C network
<Ciphoenix> alocer: welcome back. did you say not to install grub2 in mbr for systems that came with windows 8?
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, yes sry to get u in trouble
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, becuz they have preinstalled recovery driver and u can not access that
<Ciphoenix> Alocer :so What're my options here
<Alocer> AirCombat, a big funny mystery lol
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, use some partition managers to change your system and tell it to boot from /dev/sda1 or your boot device /boot
<Myrtti> oh, damn, I just went to put socks on
<Alocer> nooo why he left ??
<Ciphoenix> can you suggest one?
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, i dont now much about these things
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, let me search a bit ;)
<Ciphoenix> sure :)
<battlefield3> Ciphoenix, i have
<battlefield3> steam
<battlefield3> i downloaded team fortress 2
<battlefield3> but the game dont show pictures, only sound
<Ciphoenix> steam?
<Ciphoenix> battlefield3 where did you download from?
<battlefield3> i downloaded for steam
<codeadi_> help
<battlefield3> Chiphoenix
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Alocer> Ciphoenix, i m not sure but gparted and make sure what u are doing
<Alocer> dont forget of a backup
<battlefield3> Ciphoenix, help me :)
<leifcr> Anyone seen this SSHD rootkit affecting centos, fedora, cloudlinux ?http://www.cloudlinux.com/blog/clnews/sshd-exploit.php ?
<Alocer> nice trick :D
<silv3r_m00n> what is the difference between ubuntu software center and synaptic ?
<AirborneCav> Hi, anyone be able to help me with conkys?
<dr_willis> Conky?
<dr_willis> tons of guides and sites and examples of using conky out there.
<AirborneCav> I have followed the guide on installing / customising but something not working right
<dr_willis> my fave conky thang -> http://helmuthdu.deviantart.com/art/CONKY-COLORS-244793180
<AirborneCav> as in it won't use the .conkyrc
<dr_willis> tell it to use the .conkyrc via  the command line? and look for error messages?
<AirborneCav> sorta new to command line, how would I tell it to use .conkyrc
<dr_willis> conky --config=/path/to/your/.conkyrc
<AirborneCav> ahh thanks lol
<dr_willis> its just a file in your home directory
<dr_willis> conky --help   is worth reading. ;)
<dr_willis> You did make a .conkyrc?
<AirborneCav> I did
<dr_willis> and where is it? ;)
<AirborneCav> its sitting in home
<AirborneCav> not my user home but home
<AirborneCav> tried both
<dr_willis> err.. what other home is there?
<AirborneCav> as in / home / user
<AirborneCav> but its in home
<jellow> any tools that can help me track down network hogs?
<dr_willis>  the file goes in your users /home/username/ directory
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can help me with information for specialist, whose can help me restore my raid 5 on mdadm ? http://pastebin.com/4wDZTKbq  \  http://pastebin.com/nrfnLF1L  \\  http://pastebin.com/TY0SJvzj
<dr_willis> ls -l  ~/.conkyrc     should show it
<AirborneCav> give me 2 secs
<AirborneCav> your sure its in home is in usr?
<dr_willis> I never said home is in usr
<AirborneCav> pretty sure username is in home
<AirborneCav> ...
<dr_willis> your USERS home are in /home/YOURUSERNAME
<AirborneCav> well its in home
<AirborneCav> not username
<dr_willis> thats not the same as usr or user
<AirborneCav> sorta newish to linux
<dr_willis> give the FULL path you are talking about
<dr_willis> what is your users name?
<AirborneCav> marek@linux:/home
<AirborneCav> thats where I have placed it
<dr_willis>    /home/ is NOT the same as /home/marek
<dr_willis> marek is your users name.. his home is /home/marek
<dr_willis> all your users files belong in /home/marek
<AirborneCav> which I have tried the .conkyrc in there as well
<dr_willis> the /home/ directory contains all the users.
<dr_willis> so do  conky --config=/home/marek/.conkyrc
<dr_willis> it dosent have to be named .conkyrc you could name it anything if you tell conky what one to use
<AirborneCav> just follwing the installing guide on Ubuntu website
<AirborneCav> but it has seemed to work
<AirborneCav> might need to edit it a little
<dr_willis> you just need to tell it where .conkyrc is at and you dont hacve to use the name .conkyrc  I have a Conky directory with differnt configs.
<dr_willis> so i do a conky --config=/home/dr_willis/Conky/setup1.conky
<battlefield3> hello, i downloaded team fortress 2 for steam, but dont show picture
<dr_willis> and  i do a conky --config=/home/dr_willis/Conky/setup2.conky
<dr_willis> show what picture?
<AirborneCav> might need to do that thanks, Thanks Dr
<battlefield3> dr_willis, dont show video
<battlefield3> is black
<ypahnu> hi all. what's regegEdit in ubuntu? how can I reuse a trial veersion software over and over?
<Alocer> ypahnu, what software ?
<dr_willis> you mean the flash preview battlefield3 ?
<dr_willis> in the store
<ypahnu> it's a free trial stream media server
<dr_willis> ypahnu:  you mean like windows 'regedit' ?
<ypahnu> ya.. I need to remove key to get reinstall it again
<ypahnu> how it would be in ubuntu?
<battlefield3> dr_willis,  i use ubuntu
<dr_willis> theres not a regiestry in linux.. gnome has its settings thats similer.. but i doubt if the app is doing anything in there
<dr_willis> battlefield3:  yes.. that makes sence... most of us in here are using Ubuntu..
<battlefield3> dr_willis, the game ope whit OpenGL
<dr_willis> The steam client has issues with flash. no game videos in the store for anyone. there may be some fixs.. if thats what you mean.
<ypahnu> when installing apps need to know how many time left .. or if was allready intaled?
<dr_willis> ypahnu:  if its not from the repos.. the app could be doing most anything.. it could be logging to its own server..
<ypahnu> so I beleave it's something like regeEdit
<dr_willis> ypahnu:  look for its config files or other files in your home.
<battlefield3> dr_willis, ¿what program may use?
<ypahnu> dr_willis: so there's nothing like regeedit in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> battlefield3:  what?  Tf2 plays fine for me in steam
<savagecroc> Computer A has no external internet access.  Computer B can ssh onto Computer A.  How can Computer B perform an apt-get upgrade on Computer A?
<eduardo__> lisa_m baro in master branch ?
<dr_willis> ypahnu:  gnome has its config editor.. but theres no Universial regiestry in linux..
<dr_willis> ypahnu:  it could be just saving a simple text file in your home directory
<ypahnu> dr_willis: so it's only in home folder? after I remove?  how can trace witch files change wile installing?
<sdfg> What does everyone use linux?
<battlefield3> dr_willis,  tell you my computer features
<ui_> ypahnu: install in a virtual machine. That won't work in all cases, but will leave your system clean.
<savagecroc> hey.. so anyone know how to upgrade a machine without internet access?
<ui_> when it's done, reset the VM state and pray.
<battlefield3> dr_willis,
<savagecroc> i was thinking something like.. download all the packages and copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives? would that work?
<ui_> savagecroc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<savagecroc> excellent
<ui_> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<dr_willis> ypahnu: depends on how you are installing it..
<b_10> Hi, can somebody help me? I'm using Ubuntu 12.xx and it doesnt show the side/top bar when the OS starts.. Only thing I can use is the terminal.. It gives an error at the startup "No system tray detected on this system.". I did install a theme before this happened, but now I disabled it and it didnt help..
<dr_willis> b_10:  if a newly made user. and the guest user work.. then its a user setting issue. You could delete the various setting files in your users home (move them to a backup directory) then log out/in and see if it helps
<battlefield3> dr_willis, "!!!!
<dr_willis> battlefield3:  yes?
<b_10> dr_willis: Thanks, I'll try with a guest user :)
<dr_willis> b_10:  the .Xauthority file is a common problem maker
<dr_willis> b_10:  then stuff in the users .config   directory and .compiz
<b_10> dr_willis: I tried with a guest user, and it wasnt any better, and I dont know how to make a new user via terminal..
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<dr_willis> ;)
<jack__> hello people..
<dr_willis> Hello person
<Promille> Hm. Status in irssi is "3:#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)" What does that mean?
<jack__> hello
<dr_willis> the +C stuff is channel modes. ;)  #ubuntu-unr4egged is where yoi can get bounced to...
<dr_willis> No idea on the rest. ;)
<b_10> dr_willis: I tried with a new user also.. Didn't get the top/side bars, and did get the "No system tray detected" -error..
<jack__> @<b_10> whats problem?
<dr_willis> That is weird.. you sure all you did was install a theme? sounds like video driver issues
<Promille> dr_willis: Thanks. But _can_ get bounced to?
<b_10> dr_willis: One other thing I did was that i installed a "Additional drivers" package for nvidia and activated one of them.. But I uninstalled it after this problem came
<Gerben> Hello. I have a question. I want to back-up my encrypted homedir. Would it be enough to backup /home/.ecryptfs ? Or will that restore "inconsistent"
<Gerben> I'll be using Bacula for backup
<jack__> @Gerben : u can take up /home/*
<Gerben> that will backup both the encrypted and, if mounted, decrypted homedir
<Gerben> I think..
<b_10> jack__: I'm getting "No system tray detected on this system" -error on OS starup, and I dont see the "top bar" or the "side bar"..
<backbox> backbox
<goranek> hi guys
<b_10> jack__: I got this problem after installing quite a lot of stuff (to avoid rebooting so much).. I installed a "Additional drivers" -package from software-center, and activated one of the NVIDIA things there.. I also installed this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562 via ubuntu-tweaks
<goranek> 1
<b_10> jack__: And to install the theme i had to run a lot of commands like "sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine gtk2-engines-pixbuf", .. and I also installed "gnome-themes-standard", "gnome-panel" and "gnome-tweak-tool"...
<goranek> Irssi is hard :)
<Promille> goranek: How so :) ? Anything you need help with?
<goranek> It seems that it's in conflict with DWM..
<goranek> Switching tabs is made with ALT + NUM right?
<goranek> The same as with DWM
<Promille> DWM = console ?
<Promille> (terminal)
<goranek> DWM = WN :)
<goranek> *WM
<cads> hey guys
<goranek> http://dwm.suckless.org/
<dr_willis> goranek:  i perfer weechat  over irssi
<cads> does anyone know why the 32 bit distribution is considered reccommended for download at the ubuntu site?
<cads> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<dr_willis> b_10:  you most likely want the nvidia drivers installed if you have an nvidia chipset/video card
<cads> I am installing on a 64 bit machine - is 32 bit ubuntu still preffered for some reason?
<cfhowlett> cads, 32 bit bill run on 64 bit computers.  not the other way around.  if your computer can run 64 bit, install 64 bit
<dr_willis> b_10:  you may also want to try renameing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to some backup name.   sudo mv foo foo.backup
<dr_willis> cads:  its idiot proofing for people that dont know what 64 and 32bit mean
<goranek> anyone know a good terminal(ncurses) download manager? i hate to use chromium for this
<dr_willis> goranek:  wget
<Promille> goranek: Ah, allright. IÃ'm not familiar with that. But you change windows with ALT + NUM, yeah. But you can probably change that in ~/.irssi/config
<goranek> wget is too simple
<cads> dr_willis: I had a feeling that's what it was
<goranek> i'm not considering it as an download manager :)
<dr_willis> gee can you be any less vague then. ;P
<dr_willis> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.27.0-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 143 kB, installed size 365 kB
<goranek> wget > curl for downloading files, but that's not what i've asked for :)
<goranek> something like rtorrent but for files :)
<goranek> *files = http
<goranek> any other recommendation? :)
<Naphatul> what's the main difference between lts and the other releases? does lts only get security updates or does it get other updates only later?
<lunitik> Naphatul: that actually depends on how you set it up, the main difference is that you get more support, it has been built to be supportable.
<Naphatul> what do you mean how i set it up?
<lunitik> Naphatul: non-LTS releases are something of a moving target.
<lunitik> Naphatul: you can have it install backports and the like just like anything else, for instance, or just security updates... it depends on you
<Naphatul> ah i meant whats the difference on default installs
<dr_willis> Once a release has been made.. basically only security updates happen.  with a few exceptiopns..
<dr_willis> lts gets them longer
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, if you MUST have cutting edge, then be prepared to get cut.  If you want a reliable boot and functional device with support for the long-haul, go with LTS.
<cfhowlett> IMHO
<lunitik> cfhowlett: even that is not really true, an LTS .0 release is just as bleeding edge as anything else really
<lunitik> Granted most LTS users skip those
<Naphatul> i don't want cutting edge but i don't want packages that are old as debian testing either
<dr_willis> they do tend to get a bit wilder with the non-lts releases. ;)
<lunitik> Naphatul: Debian testing isn't old - although they are trying to release right now so things might be getting older, I haven't looked in a while
<dr_willis> Naphatul:  stick with the every 6 mo releases then perhaps
<cfhowlett> lunitik, my updates schedule is the first point release of LTS, thus every two years I get to experience the pain that many folk choose to endure every 6 months.  Much as I love Ubuntu, I don't have the time, patience, knowledge or inclination to subject myself to that if I don't have to.  Just weird that way ...
<lunitik> Naphatul: The non-LTS releases are stable, just don't let anyone talk you into running Ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> lunitik, FULLY agree on that point!
<goranek> Ubuntu ftw, and i say that as an ex crazy fanatic Archlinux user :)
<lunitik> cfhowlett: I honestly have no problems updating ever, been around since warty was not even released, I just don't use much in the way of PPA's or the like, pretty clean
<goranek> Guys, can i somehow link .pem file with ip, so ssh doesn't always ask me for it(i dont need to add it with -i key.pem)
<cfhowlett> lunitik, I've a similar install protocol.  At the end of the, day what works for you.  High power users that can compile, do all the network config and what-not, I salute.  I just wants it to work!
<lunitik> cfhowlett: I also usually make sure the metapackages are around when I update
<b_10> Tässä vähän tarkemmin, että mitä kaikkea suurinpiirtein asensin ennen boottausta, jonka jälkeen Ubuntu ei enää käynnistynyt normaalisti: 1) software-centeristä "Additional Drivers" -> Käynnistin sen, ja valitsin alimman vaihtoehdon, en tiedä mitä siinä luki -> joku tyyliin "Apply" tai "Install".. 2) Asentin tällasen themen "http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562" 3) Themeä varten asentelin jotain paketteja, mm. "gtk2
<b_10> Sorry wrong language :)
<cfhowlett> b_10, what language?  for future reference ....
<Reezz> Hey guys, when I'm trying to run make on a package it doesn't automagically find my includes (they are there, but in subfolders..) Any ideas?
<b_10> cfhowlett: Finnish
<cfhowlett> b_10, OK then.  thanks.
<cfhowlett> Reezz, how are you installing this package and where did it come from?
<Naphatul> Reezz, subfolder/header.h
<Naphatul> in the include
<Reezz> cfhowlett: it's Skeltrack, cloned it from a git.. ran its configure and now i'm trying to run make to compile it all
<cfhowlett> Reezz, ah.  PowerUser stuff.  Over my head.  Lunitik???
<Reezz> Naphatul: yes, but it's not in the package folder. an example: cogl/cogl.h (system include) like this: #include <cogl/cogl.h>
<Naphatul> what error does running make give you?
<Reezz> Naphatul: It complains about the file not being there.. which is correct. pkg-config should be used to solve this I believe.. But I shouldn't need to modify the package, right?
<lunitik> Reezz: you probably want #ubuntu-devel - this is more end user support and I'm not much of a packager (mostly just metapackages)
<Reezz> lunitik: Ah, sorry :) I'll go and have a look-see there
<Reezz> Thanks guys!
<lunitik> Reezz: just be patient, it will be slower
<lersch> Hello. I am running Wubi. In my application I open() a file using O_DIRECT option, I allocate 8GB for this file and make a mmap() of it. All the I/O to the file is made through the mmap() using memcopy(). Even specifying O_DIRECT, the behavior of the application make me believe that there is some sort of caching happening. Is it because of Wubi or am I missing something?
<cfhowlett> lersch, wubi is for TESTING ubuntu ... not long term installation solution...suggest you virtualbox ubuntu instead or do a proper dual boot...
<lersch> Ok. But do you know anything in Wubi that might ignore the O_DIRECT in open()?
<cfhowlett> lersch, I don't know
<BluesKaj> well , wubi points users in the right direction in terms of the ubuntu experience but that's about it's meant to do IMO
<Ben__> Hello
<BluesKaj> al
<Ben__> I saw that you are making an OS for tablets
<cfhowlett> Ben__, greetings
<nerder> it
<Ben__> I have a Nexus 7
<cfhowlett> !tablet|Ben__,
<ubottu> Ben__,: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<Ben__> Ok, sorry
<BluesKaj> !tablet | Ben__
<ubottu> Ben__: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<cfhowlett> Ben__, no worries.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, too slow this time ...
<Ben__> Thanks for the help for getting me there! =)
<Ben__> Bye
<BluesKaj> well , cfhowlett it's not pi**ing contest
<BluesKaj> ':)
<cfhowlett> Ben__, there is a ubuntu nexus 7 project...search it out
<sarger001> Is this the ubuntu support channel?
<cfhowlett> sarger001, indeed.  welcome.
<Ben__> Ok, Thank you cfhowlett
<LxKermit> do the repositories keep up a recent and good version of firefox just by typing 'sudo apt-get install firefox'?
<cfhowlett> Ben__, have fun
<sarger001> I'm running linux mint right now, after trying to install ubuntu. Ubuntu installation failed, but mint did not, though running the same installer (i think) I burnt the files the same and want to produce a disk for my friend but am afraid it won't work.
<BluesKaj> LxKermit, yes
<LxKermit> BluesKaj - thanks
<ikonia> sarger001: it's actually a different install routine, mint changes it
<ikonia> sarger001: they are not comparible like that
<cfhowlett> sarger001, you want to make an ubuntu disk and it didn't even work for you?
<sarger001> Nope
<sarger001> Mint did
<sarger001> I'm running mint right now
<cfhowlett> sarger001, pretty sure mint has disk making tools included ...
<sarger001> Ubuntu did not install correctly and hung on the 'install ubuntu' option
<sarger001> I burnt both disks on windows
<cfhowlett> sarger001, how did you download the iso?  did you verify/md5sum the iso before burning the disk?
<sarger001> Yep, it booted but hung on the loading screen
<sarger001> Made another disk and failed
<Guest42587> ээ
<Guest42587> аллё
<Guest42587> есть кто
<FloodBot1> Guest42587: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> sarger001, actual disk not a USB?
<Guest42587> чё
<BluesKaj> sarger001, there's a bug with some hardware recognition with the installer, unfortunately..it might work on your friend's pc
<cfhowlett> !ru|Guest42587,
<ubottu> Guest42587,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sarger001> I used a disk, yes
<Guest42587> иди нахуй шлюха
<Guest42587> эээээ
<Guest42587> суки
<FloodBot1> Guest42587: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest42587> чё
<Guest42587> иди нахуй
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest42587
<ubottu> Guest42587: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> wow the bot is slow today
<cfhowlett> sarger001, may I suggest you consider the USB option next time.
<sarger001> OK
<lewik> who use simon?
<cfhowlett> !info simon
<ubottu> Package simon does not exist in quantal
<BluesKaj> sarger001, http://askubuntu.com/questions/204771/ubuntu-12-10-installation-hangs-at-preparing-to-install-ubuntu
<sarger001> thanks
<sarger001>  I can't even live boot
<sarger001> from the disk
<cfhowlett> sarger001, how did you get the iso?
<cfhowlett> sarger001, skip that
<sarger001> from the ubuntu site
<nkvorn_> i have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my server. how can i find out if NAPI is enebled in the kernel?
<Alocer> maybe the file is corupted ????
<sarger001> Nope alocer, i made 4 disks
<cfhowlett> sarger001, I've had much better luck using the .torrent than direct download of the ISO.  torrent have more robust error check and correction than a download.  and one should ALWAYS check the iso with md5sum
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> sarger001, bad iso 's happen to good people.
<lewik> cfhowlett: its speech recognise
<cfhowlett> lewik, ok.  Sorry. I don't know anything about it .
<sarger001> OK
<sarger001> I need to install ubuntu on my friends pc
<sarger001> thanks
<sarger001> :D
<cfhowlett> sarger001, best of luck
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, I've had better experience with direct DL from the OS site then with torents
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, ymmv.  Last time, I got ubuntustudio 2gigs dvd in about 15 minutes on torrent
<BluesKaj> speed isn't the determining factor , aamof speed can be a detriment to a clean sum , cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, agreed.  now that I'm in china, direct download is quite unworkable.  torrent is the only reasonable option.  not speedy but a clean ISO.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, ok , well we all have to use what works best for us
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, :)
<sevenforall> Hey
<sevenforall> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, and the audio icon just disappeared from the panel
<svip> I've accidentally removed myself from the sudoers file, is there any I can do to recover my root account?
<svip> I got confused, because I assumed the sudo group was called wheel.
<llutz> svip: start from live-cd or in rescue mode and add yourself to "sudo" group again
<svip> Ah good idea.
<Denommus> hi
<cfhowlett> Denommus, greetings
<Denommus> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu SDK, but it gives me the error 'module "QmlProject" is not installed'
<Denommus> what does this mean?
<cfhowlett> Denommus, ask in #ubuntu-devel  for developers
<Denommus> thank you
<rcmaehl> Alright #ubuntu, I just did a clean 12.10 64-bit install and it's been forever since I did a clean install, so I need package recommendations. Perferably some good customization packages
<rcmaehl> also, does anyone know what happened to ubuntu tweak?
<cfhowlett> rcmaehl, UT is still out there but it's not and never was in the repos ... cuz it BREAKS things.
<MrBlaise> Hey! anyone have any suggestions about the anti-virus software which one should I download?
<cfhowlett> !virug
<cfhowlett> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rcmaehl> xD
<svip> llutz: How do I make the hd writeable?
<sevenforall> That's wrong, I'd say
<sevenforall> There are definitely Linux viruses, it's just really hard to catch them, yet
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu is back in the DOS stage of Viruses
<rcmaehl> Like back in 1990 when there was only like 200 viruses and they spread manually
<rcmaehl> That's where Ubuntu is at
<MrBlaise> cfhowlettm haha thanks, but yeah there are some viruses and I wanna make sure I don
<MrBlaise> have them
<llutz> svip: mount it, then "sudo nano /mntpoint/etc/group"
<jpds> sevenforall: No, sorry, that's not true...
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu isn't something where viruses can easily spread
<MrBlaise> rcmaehl I understand and it is great!
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu, and linux in general, has too many infinite customization options which basically throws stability out the window for almost every virus
<cfhowlett> !clamav|MrBlaise,
<MrBlaise> another reason why I'm using it :) however I do pass files between my windows and my ubuntu
<cfhowlett> MrBlaise, look for virus protection in the ubuntu Software Center
<rcmaehl> chkrootkit
<MrBlaise> cfhowlett, Allright thanks.
<cfhowlett> MrBlaise, best o fluck
<jpds> rcmaehl: A rootkit is not a virus.
<rcmaehl> It's still malware
<lunitik> MrBlaise: You probably want clamav, a rootkit is not the same thing.
<rcmaehl> Kinda
<lunitik> rcmaehl: no
<jpds> Anyway.
<jpds> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rcmaehl> oh yeah
<xkernel> why unsupported updates are selected by default?
<cfhowlett> xkernel, unsupported updates?  not selected by default.
<sevenforall> Does anyone happen to know how to get the audio panel icon back on Ubuntu 12.04?
<rcmaehl> I <3 ubuntu, runs on this old dual-core acer great
<sevenforall> rcmaehl: You'd probably be even better off with Xubuntu :o
<rcmaehl> It's not THAT old
<rcmaehl> Early 2000s maybe, Aspire 4720z series (a ton of replacement parts from different models in that series)
<flcl> how to find my.ini in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> flcl, .ini?  for what program?
<jackyyll> is it possible to move /var and /opt to another hard drive with only one partition? or do i need to have a separate partition on that drive for each one?
<flcl> cfhowlett, musqld
<flcl> *mysqld
<flcl> *mysql
<rcmaehl> Also, for some reason ubuntu 12.10 64-bit detects my adhoc network but it's grayed out and I can't connect to it
<cfhowlett> flcl, so you want the user configuration file?
<rcmaehl> Is there any way to resolve this
<cfhowlett> flcl, locate *.ini will display all
<flcl> cfhowlett, I want to add a line there
<flcl> mmm, how can I search for a specific file in ubuntu?
<svip> flcl: find or locate?
<YueFairchild> My mom has an absolutely ancient laptop, like circa 2005. Windows 7 is mind-numbingly slow. Would Ubuntu be any better?
<cfhowlett> flcl, locate filename or wildcard.name
<flcl> locate my.ini shows nothing
<cfhowlett> flcl, locate *.ini
<flcl> locate *.ini shows too many )
<RZAFC> anyone know how to get metaspoit on a ppc with lubuntu?
<stianhj> Is there a download for the new phone version of Ubuntu somewhere?
<sevenforall> ping
<cfhowlett> flcl, locate *.ini | grep sql*
<sevenforall|THIC> eh, whops, wrong channel :) cheers
<YueFairchild> Or is that too intensive for something that old?
<captine> YueFairchild, you could run a light version of ubuntu like xubuntu and i am pretty sure it will be snappier than 7
<tockitj> do you think that ubuntu is designed for black people ?
<flcl> cfhowlett, thanks! found it
<cfhowlett> YueFairchild, lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for low spec and older machines.  I suspect she'd be thrilled with either.
<RZAFC> anyone know how to get metaspoit on a ppc with lubuntu?
<rcmaehl> !ops tockitj
<DJones> tockitj: Stop that, its not appropriate
<tockitj> seriously they are consistently pushing with dark design and African motives
<rcmaehl> Obvious troll was obvious
<cfhowlett> DJones, thanks.
<YueFairchild> I see...
<YueFairchild> Which would you suggest, lubuntu or xubuntu?
<YueFairchild> And these have a friendly UI, right? She's like, sixty.
<cfhowlett> YueFairchild, download both.  they're small.  try em out.
<YueFairchild> Okay.
<AnonTrack> Algum br?
<flcl> how do I know which configuration file is mysql using? config.huge.ini config.medium.ini config.sqmall.ini
<cfhowlett> YueFairchild, xubuntu is possibly more "windows" like and lubuntu possibly more "osx" like
<ThinkT510> !br | AnonTrack
<ubottu> AnonTrack: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cfhowlett> flcl, ask #mysql?
<flcl> how?
<cfhowlett> flcl, or #ubuntu-server ...
<rcmaehl> cfhowlett, Kubuntu is more "windows" like than xubuntu in my opinion'
<flcl> oh
<cfhowlett> rcmaehl, maybe.  but kubuntu didn't come up in the conversation.
<RZAFC> anyone know if I can install ubuntu on a ppc 64 1.5ghz
<RZAFC> g4*
<ThinkT510> !ppc | RZAFC
<ubottu> RZAFC: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zatan> hey how can I add this as ppa  ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/xapian-core/1.2.12-1
<ThinkT510> !ppa | zatan
<ubottu> zatan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rcmaehl> I need help connecting to an adhoc network in ubuntu 12.10 64-bit. Ubuntu detects the network yet the option to choose to connect to it is grayed out
<yourimym1> hello world , is there a link to explain diffrence between nvidia drivers for ubuntu (opensource-property) currents updates etc.
<yourimym1> ubottu ?
<yourimym1> ubottu:  is there a link to explain diffrence between nvidia drivers for ubuntu (opensource-property) currents updates etc.
<ubottu> yourimym1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hatake> my hotot eror, Can not get token from the server.
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|yourimym1,
<ubottu> yourimym1,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hatake> how to fix
<cfhowlett> hatake, server issues?  ask in #ubuntu-server
<rcmaehl> The adhoc worked last install fine however wasn't detected automatically
<yourimym1> cfhowlett:  how to know if am using the best driver for my vga, or getting best performance for it
<yourimym1> ubottu:  how to know if am using the best driver for my vga, or getting best performance for it
<ubottu> yourimym1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> yourimym1, I'm sure there are assessment/measurement tools, but I don't know.  So long as it works, I'm happy.  That said, a reasonable argument might be that you can play, say HD videos ???
<rcmaehl> I think my adhoc issues have something to do with my wifi interface showing up as eth1
<Thoth_Castel> I have just installed ubuntu on an HP EliteBook 8470s and once restarted got a flashing screen....just light a night club
<RZAFC> what can I use to burn the ubuntu lts(ppc) live cd in windows 7
<Thoth_Castel> why has that happened?
<yourimym1> cfhowlett: is there a command to know this or just try HD videos :)
<cfhowlett> Thoth_Castel, get a cloud machine and strobe lights and ... no OK.
<rcmaehl> Thoth_Castel: update your graphic drivers
<cfhowlett> yourimym1, try the video .. and ...
<cfhowlett> !glxinfo
<jackyyll> if i mount a different partition as /var but i have a var directory on my /, the one that's on / will be unaffected correct?
<cfhowlett> hey thread: what cli command to test video performance?  glxinfo or something???
<RZAFC1> what can I use to burn the ubuntu lts(ppc) live cd in windows 7
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett,^
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, , you need mesa-utils installed for that command
<yourimym1> http://pastebin.com/sLKF4NZB
<DJones> RZAFC1: I think I used to use Infrarecorder years ago to burn any iso's on Windows, not sure if it still runs under Win 7 though, I'd be surprised if Win 7 didn't have a burn iso option in the right click menu though
<RZAFC1> can I use imgburn to put a ubuntu ppc iso on a live cd in windows 7?
<tcrouto> RZAFC1, go download imgburn
<cfhowlett> yourimym1, mesa-utils and glxinfo will tell you ... something about your gpu performance
<yourimym1> thz all
<RZAFC> tcrouto: I already have it
<yourimym1> thx*
<tcrouto> theres nothing special about a ubuntu iso... it burns just like any other image
<RZAFC> cool
<RZAFC> I can download things like metasploit on lubuntu for some reason, is that normal?
<RZAFC> can't*
<cfhowlett> RZAFC, repos
<RZAFC> cfhowlett: what is repos?
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> RZAFC,^
<cfhowlett> RZAFC, never mind.  metasploit seems not to be in repos ... but I can DL with no problem.  Are  you attempting to this at home or work/school?  Perhaps a router setting or policy prevents it ...
<RZAFC> cfhowlett: ya, repos is synaptics package manager right?
<RZAFC> apt-get etc
<cfhowlett> RZAFC, yes, but metasploit is not in there.
<RZAFC> ya, i know. Aleady tried that.
<rcmaehl> I need help with ubuntu 12.10 64-bit. I had wireless earlier but couldn't connect to adhoc networks, then after installing updates and restarting my wireless card no longer is detected at all
<RZAFC> I think my only option is to switch my os to ubuntu lts ppc
<urlwolf> I use colemak. I wanted the login screen to use it too (lightdm), so I used settings to change the system languaje to 'us colemak'. Now I see in TTYs that the system is indeed colemak. But I cannot log in in loghtdm! not even typing the password in qwerty. Any idea why?
<bhavesh> How am I supposed to resume utorrent torrents which I started in windows 8 in transmission in ubuntu 12.04.2?
<urlwolf> this happened after reboot
<bhavesh> Just set the download folder for transmission download same as utorrnet?
<tcrouto> bhavesh, thats not really a question suited for this channel, but all you need to do is point transmission to the folder
<bhavesh> I copied my half downloaded files to my ubuntu's downloads folder
<AppleJuice> bhavesh, Yes. And open the .torrent files again.
<bhavesh> AppleJuice, tcrouto okay, ty
<tcrouto> yw
<theadmin> urlwolf: I'm not sure what colemak is, but I suppose you need to set the keyboard in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf as well
<AppleJuice> bhavesh, utorrent will start checking the files and will continue where windows left off.
<bhavesh> opening the utorrents .torrent file saved in windows appdata folder resumed my download :)
<bhavesh> okay.
<Sahan> Hi...I'm using ubuntu 12.04 on toshiba satellite c600. Every time I turn on my pc it automaticall set brightness to max. So I have to set it back to a comfortable level. Please tell me a way to set it permanantly to a desired leve...Sorry about my English..
<urlwolf> theadmin: I hoped the gnome system settings would have done that for me
<urlwolf> let me check
<oleg> hi!
<gugus77> oh nice flood bots ....
<theadmin> urlwolf: It should, but it wouldn't affect LightDM, that starts before GNOME.
<urlwolf> theadmin: would switching to the 'new' gdm help? I'm using ubutu with gnome shell, maybe it undertstands the setting it self sets :)
<theadmin> urlwolf: Use this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690717/ and place it either in xorg.conf itself, or in any file starting with a two-digit number and ending with .conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (e.g. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-colemak.conf)
<tcrouto> Sahan: take a look at this link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/145314/how-to-save-brightness-settings
<bhavesh> I always get a black screen with my mouse pointer on it when I resume from suspend(automatically lock after 10 minutes), I know its a bug, but it says Fix Issued on Launchpad. I updated my ubuntu from Ubuntu Main servers yesterday but it still did not fix the problem. Normal desktop comes back only by pressing Alt + prnt scrn sys + k as stated on the bug page.
<soahccc> Hmm is MAILTO in /etc/crontab applied to all cronfiles? I would like to get all cron outputs despite the user running them
<bhavesh> what am supposed to do?
<Sahan> tcrouto : thanx I'll see it...
<bhavesh> Ubuntu 12.04.2*
<theadmin> bhavesh: "Fix Released" simply means there's a patch, it doesn't necessarily mean it's already in the repos.
<ddssc> hey I'm looking for a ftp client with good shell api. something like ftp connect ip x.x.x.x, ftp put sourcefile targetfile etc
<bhavesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/966744
<Myrtti> ddssc: "ftp"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Quantal) "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Fix released]
<bhavesh> theadmin, okay.
<theadmin> ddssc: Uh, the traditional "ftp" seems to do what you want
<jpmh> I need to be able to log off from the terminal window - in previous versions of the OS I could do gnome-session-save but this has gone, despite the fact that there is still a reference to it in the man pages for gnome-session -  how do I do this?
<ddssc> theadmin, where can I find docu?
<bbryant> hey, I'm having a problem with getting hdmi sound to show up in sound settings when I plug in hdmi? does anyone know where to go from here?
<yourimym11> open source or property is better ?
<urlwolf> theadmin: bad news, I cannot even log into a TTY
<ddssc> btw, my intention is to call ftp client from a script, so there can be no dialogs, enter this enter that. I need to have ftp connect x.x.x.x user pw , no dialogs
<urlwolf> god,. I lock myself out!
<theadmin> ddssc: What do you think expect is for? :P
<urlwolf> theadmin: this is not X
<urlwolf> so the problem must be somewhere else...
<theadmin> urlwolf: Hm, okay, then I'm not sure
<urlwolf> argh!
<urlwolf> ah
<urlwolf> found it
<urlwolf> my passwd has a key that I moved with xmodmap :)
<urlwolf> hehe
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<yourimym11> vga open source or property is better ?
<tcrouto> yourimym11, propriatary will give much better performance
<roniez_> Anybody here using lottanzb?
<yourimym11> thx
<yourimym11> open source slower ?
<queso> What group does a user have to be in to be able to edit network-manager settings?
<theadmin> yourimym11: Not always. Sometimes opensource ones work better.
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<theadmin> queso: None, really. If you mean systemwide, you need to be able to get root access, and that's configurable via sudo
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi all, will ubuntu for tablets be translated?
<theadmin> Safa_[A_boy]: I don't see why not.
<yourimym11> theadmin: how to figure this out , any tests ?
<queso> theadmin: How do I have my VPN connection settings available for me? They aren't showing. And I already have sudo access.
<theadmin> queso: Hm, what do you mean? What kind of VPN?
<theadmin> yourimym11: There are a few I know of, but none are really accurate. Try running some sort of intense 3D game, I guess, see which performs better.
<Safa_[A_boy]> theadmin, maybe it will be a Separated project :|
<yourimym11> theadmin: suggest a game for me for example !
<theadmin> yourimym11: Well, Urban Terror and Alien Arena are the first free ones that come to mind. Both are in the repos.
<yourimym11> thx
<theadmin> Oh wait, Urban Terror isn't, it seems. Odd. Was almost certain it's there.
<theadmin> Oh well
<yourimym11> Urban Terror yup didnt fond it neither
<queso> theadmin: If I configure a VPN connection in network manager, it doesn't show up in the dropdown list. So I can't connect and I can't figure out why.
<YueFairchild> Okay. I have xubuntu's installer on a flash drive, no blank CDs, and the thing's bios won't boot from USB.
<YueFairchild> Suggestions?
<sgtkilljoy> YueFairchild: already have grub installed?
<theadmin> YueFairchild: What does it have on it now?
<queso> theadmin: Nevermind, disabled networking and re-enabled it, and how it's showing. Thanks for your help.
<theadmin> queso: Heh. Crazy thing.
<Orpheon> Hello, I'm having problems with installing hamachi on a 64-bit 12.04 system. "hamachi-init: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<Orpheon> Apparently this thread has a fix for it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243005 , but the first fix doesn't work, the second one gives me a 404 error on the HTTP request and I don't really want to add a hardy repository for precise
<Orpheon> any ideas or suggestions?
<Orpheon> hello?
<m3pow> is there a good tutorial on install steam on 64bit 12.10 ?
<YueFairchild> I'm trying to rig it up with Unetbootin or whatever.
<theadmin> m3pow: Eh, it's in the Software Center
<x0xhk79f8086k809>  /JOIN #GAZA
<sevenforall> Does anyone know how to get back the audio indicator applet in the panel on Ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> YueFairchild: That won't matter really. What OS does the computer currently have, if any?
<xangua> sevenforall: did you uninstall pulseaudio¿
<sevenforall> xangua: I did, but I reinstalled it
<m3pow> was in the software center, i tried to install it from there, after that SC crashed, now i can't find it
<theadmin> sevenforall: You're missing indicator-applet, I think.
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<theadmin> sevenforall: Or even just indicator-sound
<sevenforall> I'll check that
<genii-around> Orpheon: Hamachi is not an Ubuntu package, perhaps ask in their support channel of #hamachi
<theadmin> m3pow: It should work, try again -- SC isn't perfect but works most of the time
<m3pow> ok, i will thanks !
<Orpheon> genii-around, my problem isn't really hamachi and more how to install the correct (deprecated) version of libstdc++.so.5
<theadmin> m3pow: There's also a .deb package on their website which you can download and double-click to install but it's not recommended (no automatic updates)
<m3pow> i see, but i still can't get it in SC
<m3pow> it was a 64bit version, tried to install it, crashed, GONE
<theadmin> m3pow: Hm, run "sudo apt-get -f install" on the terminal
<ddssc> so im trying: lftp open -u uname,pw -p 21 servername. It hangs on [Resolving host address...], what am I doing wrong?
<m3pow> so i did
<oleg> Интересно, а по русски тут ко-нибудь спикает?
<theadmin> !ru | oleg
<ubottu> oleg: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Orpheon> So actually, every solution proposed here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243005 ) doesn't work, including the last one. Any ideas on how to get this to work?
<m3pow> nothing on the Steam installer.
<Hanumaan> how to see if port 80 is open in ubuntu ?
<m3pow> should i try a rr ?
<theadmin> m3pow: There probably won't be, but it would likely show up in software center after that
<theadmin> Hanumaan: The firewall doesn't block anything by default.
<ddssc> so im trying: lftp open -u uname,pw -p 21 servername. It hangs on [Resolving host address...], what am I doing wrong?
<m3pow> thanks, will restart now !
<ddssc> am I missing something , some parameters/quotes whatever?
<Hanumaan> theadmin, I am using some proxy and trying to run some java application which is not reaching http port also my java program http://pastebin.com/h9pn5Vhz so what could be the problem ?
<theadmin> Hanumaan: I am not familiar with Java.
<Hanumaan> theadmin, how to see if port 80 is open or closed in ubuntu ?
<mcbootin> hello. i have come for tech support. i am running ubuntu 12.04.2 lts edition. while practicing programming i accidentally damaged my kernal. i decided to back up all my personal files and roll back my edition to 12.4.1 edition. so i downloaded the boot iso and i made a usb boot disc, however my system refuses to boot from the flash drive i used to turn into the boot iso
<theadmin> Hanumaan: sudo ufw status numbered # No output = no firewall rules = it's open
<airlynx> Can someone explain what this graph means: http://imgur.com/bhdt4ff   My laptop runs 24/7 on power and occasionally I catch it charging for no reason
<sgtkilljoy> Hanumaan: sudo netstat -lptu
<mcbootin> how do i get my system to boot from the iso i made on the flash drive
<Guest30467> How's Ubuntu with an AMD GPU? Especially interested in Wine, how is that with an AMD GPU?
<theadmin> Guest30467: WINE only works with fglrx most of the time
<Guest30467> Ok, would you recommend an nVidia card instead?
<awktion> !ops | nir joinspam/possible malware link
<ubottu> nir joinspam/possible malware link: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<theadmin> Guest30467: (that is their propretiary driver, and it doesn't support all cards, only more-or-less recent ones)
<Pici> awktion: I *just* kickbanned them.
<Myrtti> awktion: already removed
<awktion> lol
<theadmin> Guest30467: Well, yeah, nVidia tends to have better support.
<awktion> sorry
<Guest30467> theadmin: I've a HD6950, guessing that's recent enough to be supported.
<Pici> its okay :)
<awktion> on the ball eh
<mcbootin> anyone have any ideas?
<Guest30467> I'll just have to grab an nVidia card some day :p
<Guest30467> Want to give up Windows!
<Guest30467> But not my gaming :P
<theadmin> Guest30467: Eh, Steam is around for Linux now, so gaming won't be a problem in a couple years
<mcbootin> did anyone read the issue i have been having? or am i in the wrong channel for tech support?
<Guest30467> theadmin: exactly :p
<xxiao> now when I double click *.txt my open office will open it, how to change it to other editors?
<echinos_> I'm using a virtualbox VM with windows inside to use go to meeting, but I have a horrible echo to the other people, and they can hear stuff that my ubunto host is playing
<echinos_> ubuntu*
<xxiao> tried system-preference-preferredapplications, no help
<theadmin> xxiao: Right click, properties, open with
<kleopatre2> bonjour
<Guest30467> salut
<GirlyGirl> !fr | kleopatre2
<ubottu> kleopatre2: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<m3pow> ok, so nothing about steam in Software Center
<xxiao> theadmin: it's in the downloads of firefox window, i think i need reconfigure firefox for that. thanks
<m3pow> something is not right here
<mcbootin> hello. i have come for tech support. i am running ubuntu 12.04.2 lts edition. while practicing with the linux terminal using the text book "the command line " i accidentally damaged my kernal. i decided to back up all my personal files and roll back my edition to 12.4.1 edition. so i downloaded the boot iso and i made a usb boot disc, however my system refuses to boot from the flash drive i used to turn into the boot iso
<mcbootin> how do i get my system to boot from the iso i made on the flash drive
<dr_willis> how did you make the usb
<clue_h> mcbootin, have you tried yumi and changed your boot order in bios?
<dr_willis> you could just fix the kernel also. ;-)
<mcbootin> i used the ubuntu start up disk maker that came with ubuntu
<theadmin> mcbootin: That normally works, but just for the heck of it, use dd, tends to be safer
<dr_willis> are you sure your bios is set to boot from usb?
<edheldil> hi, was there a change of policy between lucid and precise regarding apt-get? Previously cowbuilder was able to install as a build-dependency other pkg version than the highest one, e.g. 1.1 if there's Build-Depends: utils (<< 1.2). But it does not do it in precise and fails
<GirlyGirl> mcbootin: Does this bootable disk work on another computer?
<mcbootin> i think i am going to attemt to change my bios boot settings because thats what i had to do to get windows off my comp and linux onto it in the first place
<theadmin> mcbootin: sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb # If you have only one hard drive and your USB device is the only other mass storage media plugged in. Otherwise, it may be sdc, or such
<dr_willis> mcbootin: how is your kernel broke? that shouldent be hard to fix
<mcbootin> theadmin i already have the iso downloaded and turned into a bootable disk on the usb the system told me i could use the flash drive to boot from when it finished extracting the iso onto the flash drive. i have a crappy internet connection its taken me 5 days to get this iso downloaded in the first place
<mcbootin> dr willis you may better recognise me by the name sir dotalus. its been an ongoing issue for a couple weeks now
<mcbootin> i am pretty sure i need to reconfig my bios boot settings
<dr_willis> you did verify the md5 sum of the iso mcbootin
<mcbootin> thanks guys, i appreciate the feed back from all of you
<mcbootin> how would i go about doing that?
<theadmin> mcbootin: md5sum /path/to/iso
<sgtkilljoy> mcbootin: in terminal "md5sum /".........^^
<mcbootin> sometimes i think people think that issues are far more simple than they really are
<mcbootin> thanks h/o i will try it
<theadmin> mcbootin: A live media not booting always is a simple issue
<mcbootin> i may be new to linux but i have worked windows for 18 years and no... its not always simple
<SIGKILLer> Hey, im trying out Irssi for the first time. Is there any way i can make join/diconnect/timeout messages less intrusive?
<theadmin> SIGKILLer: You can get rid of them altogether: /ignore * JOIN PART QUIT NICK
<m3pow> the admin, tried using the .deb package but... "Fatal Error: Steam needs to be online to update. Please confirm you network connection and try again"
<dr_willis> webchats smart filters are soo nice.
<pranjal710> hi,I have installed ubuntu 12.04, but cant connect to wireless, it says "firmware missing" . Can someone please help?
<rix1234> Hi... I am authenticating my linux box from a windows AD domain... However I am getting this particular error... ERROR:LW_ERROR_LDAP_NO_SUCH_ATTRIBUTE [LW_ERROR_LDAP_NO_SUCH_ATTRIBUTE]... CAn anyone please help me out... :-)
<SIGKILLer> thank you, that seemes to work!
<dr_willis> run the additional  driver  tool yet pranjal710 ?
<rix1234> Hi... I am authenticating my linux box from a windows AD domain... However I am getting this particular error... ERROR:LW_ERROR_LDAP_NO_SUCH_ATTRIBUTE [LW_ERROR_LDAP_NO_SUCH_ATTRIBUTE]... CAn anyone please help me out... :-)
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<evolbit> hi, i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 in my laptop. Yesterday i made package updates for the first time and the system crashed with a strange black screen. I shutdown the laptop using the button but now when i try to use ubuntu he says that cannot recognize graphic card and don´t let me do anything besides using the command line. Plese Help me!
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | evolbit
<ubottu> evolbit: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<theadmin> evolbit: Did you install normally or did you use the silly Windows installer?
<lewik> Is anybody use simon speech recognizer?
<dr_willis> whats your video card  evolbit ?
<cads> hey, if you want to install ubuntu on someone else's computer, and have minimal calls to come over and help fix it, is it best to deploy 12.04?
<cads> ie, the LTS, rather than the latest release
<evolbit> is ati x1200 dr_willis
<dr_willis> cads:  set up ssh so you can ssh in
<theadmin> cads: Yep. LTS releases are more stable, have longer support cycles
<YueFairchild> AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<YueFairchild> Okay so.
<YueFairchild> I have a USB drive.
<FloodBot1> YueFairchild: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maani> Hi everyone, I was just wondering where can I find the STARTUP objects/files on ubuntu? (mint) is there any GUI for it? or is there any specific folder?
<gdanko> Man I cant believe Ubuntu displayed mty password on scren after X crashed!
<bazhang> maani, you're using MINT?
<maani> yes bazhang
<maani> xfce
<evolbit> i installed normally theadmin, i have dual boot with windows 7
<bazhang> maani, go to mintsupport then
<YueFairchild> I have a USB drive. I'm trying to install xubuntu on a very old (circa 2005) laptop that -refuses- to recognize USB drives as boot devices. I have no blank CDs or DVDs. How can I install this stupid thing?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | maani
<ubottu> maani: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> maani:  depends on what you want to start.
<theadmin> maani: irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<maani> Thanks everyone :)
<bazhang> lewik, where is this simon program from
<DarkSim> Recommendations for a good application to format and partition drives?
<bazhang> DarkSim, gparted
<dr_willis> DarkSim: gparted
<clue_h> YueFairchild: I think you can do a netboot install
<dr_willis> cfdisk!
<lewik> bazhang: http://simon-listens.org/index.php?id=122&L=1
<DerJunge> Help! I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.4.2 on my new laptop via USB and I am constantly getting this error saying casper/vmlinuz/ not found!
<YueFairchild> Is there any chance you could walk me through that? I've never done that before and this thing is fighting me every step of the way.
<Noorideen> hello, how can i install hexchat to ubuntu? nothing on google works :P
<DerJunge> Its driving me insane!
<bazhang> lewik, whats the issue; thats 3rd party software
<bazhang> Noorideen, xchat not hexchat
<clue_h> It's been a while but this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<dr_willis> DerJunge:  server or desktop iso? what tool did you use to make the usb!
<Noorideen> bazhang, but i dont want xchat i want hexchat
<Noorideen> :D
<bazhang> Noorideen, thats for windows
<DerJunge> dr_willis: Desktop, and im using Linux Live
<Noorideen> bazhang, but i had hexchat on linux mint
<dr_willis> hexchat is xchat on windows. last i looked.
<pranjal710> hi,I have installed ubuntu 12.04, but cant connect to wireless, it says "firmware missing" . Can someone please help?
<bazhang> Noorideen, thats not right.
<lewik> bazhang: no issue =) I just want voice commands =) But can't tune simon, I google a lot, but no results.
<Noorideen> bazhang, i swear lol
<dr_willis> run the additional  driver  tool yet pranjal710 ?
<YueFairchild> Oh god.
<YueFairchild> I think I might just go to bed. I'm sorry.
<bazhang> Noorideen, it makes Zero sense to use haxchat for windows in wine, when there is xchat
<Noorideen> bazhang, so hexchat for windows?
<bazhang> Noorideen, this is ubuntu support. install xchat
<dr_willis> hexchat is xchat on windows. last i looked.
<DerJunge> Any one can help?
<theadmin> dr_willis, bazhang: from hexchat.org: "both Windows and Unix-like "
<Noorideen> :D
<theadmin> Noorideen: There's a PPA, check on their site
<bazhang> theadmin, one is in the repos...
<pranjal710> dr_willis, My ethernet port does not work,is there any way I can copy the files from a USB to my laptop? Sorry, I did not see your comment before
<dr_willis> they got a ppa? ;)
<Noorideen> theadmin, thank you
<theadmin> bazhang: Well, there may be some differences between the two critical for that person, who knows?
<Noorideen> dr_willis, bazhang thank you
<bazhang> theadmin, we dont support or recommend PPA, just so Noorideen knows that he will get zero support for hexchat PPA
<DerJunge> Help! I ahve been trying to install Ubuntu 12.4.2 desktop onto my new laptop via a USB I created with linux live, I keep getting this error saying casper/vmlinuz/ not found
<DerJunge> Its so frustrating!
<Noorideen> bazhang, so its better to install xchat instead of hexchat?
<bazhang> DerJunge, md5 the iso
<theadmin> Noorideen: Yes, that's the better option.
<DerJunge> I did, it checks fine
<theadmin> Noorideen: ...well, I'd suggest to go with irssi. xchat seems lacking in some ways to me
<Noorideen> theadmin, i will go for xchat then :)
<theadmin> But, irssi is command-line so it might confuse some
<bazhang> DerJunge, and did you do the disk integrity check
<dr_willis> weechat ;-)
<DerJunge> No, what is that bazhang?
<pranjal710> !quit
<Noorideen> theadmin, i am new to cli :D, will it be hard for me?
<bazhang> DerJunge, by the way, is Linux Live something along the lines of unetbootin?
<lewik> bazhang: ... But I have issue =)  I think it's becose me do a lot of with keyboard settings. But now, for example, Ctrl+F do not work at all. Shift+w and some others key combinations. How I can reset it?
<DerJunge> Yes
<DerJunge> How do I check the disk integrity?
<bazhang> lewik, I would recommend asking the simon forums/irc channel/developers about that
<theadmin> Noorideen: It's not uberhard or anything, but takes a while to get used to. Use Xchat if it works for you, it's the client that comes with Ubuntu after all
<lewik> bazhang:  Can u help about keyboard?
<pj335> hi all i wanned to install Ubuntu allong widows xp and now  got a messace saying      serial8250: too much work for irq12      can some one help me out?
<Noorideen> theadmin, thank you very much
<theadmin> pj335: What processor do you have?
<bazhang> lewik, I have no idea about that software
<pj335> theadmin: an very old one
<DerJunge> bazhang: Do I need to do a disk integrity check if im installing via USB?
<pj335> theadmin: frome lijk 9 years old
<theadmin> pj335: Um, model name/number please
<bazhang> DerJunge, I would do a re- "burn" of the iso onto the usb stick, is this 12.04? 12.10 or what
<pj335> theadmin:  1 minit
<DerJunge> bazhang: It is a 12.04
<DerJunge> 64 bit
<pj335> whait it is doing something theadmin the ubuntu screen it up with the 5 dots
<lewik> bazhang: ... Problem with keyboard do not linked with "simon".. I think its in KDE. But I dont know how to reset hotkeys settings
<theadmin> pj335: Ah, okay, it probably wasn't a critical error then
<theadmin> pj335: Just wait :)
<pj335> oke thank you
<pj335> and do i have to got a internet connection to set i up?
<theadmin> pj335: It's not required, but it's recommended
<pj335> oke i wil try and make a connection then
<theadmin> pj335: It's needed to download and install updates or language packs not present on the CD.
<theadmin> pj335: Other than that, eh
<pj335> i used wubi to set it up
<pj335> but i wil try to get a cabble
<b2w> i want help with shell programming
<bazhang> b2w, `try #bash
<b2w> i want to give an input text to one command but in that text it appears"qrcode:" .i dont want this characters to be read out.i want it to read after the ":"
<weavejester> Does anyone happen to know if Ubuntu stores the reason why it won't install packages?
<weavejester> I'm just getting: Depends: blah (>= 1.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<theadmin> b2w: sed 's/^qrcode\://'
<elisa87> Do you know where my package is installed if I have used this command? ./configure --with-perfctr-prefix=$HOME/local --prefix=$HOME/local
<jrib> weavejester: pastebin full command and output
<jrib> elisa87: probably the "local" folder in your HOME
<b2w> <theadmin> can you please explain that
<Zhaboo> hi all, I am trying to find out what exactly is the problem when creating Linux Live USB startup disks, resizing the partition, making a new extended one with logical NTFS partition inside it using Gparted, but then subsequently Windows Vista Home Premium and Windows 7 Home Premium cannot access the new extra partition... (but Linux can)
<jrib> elisa87: (assuming you proceeded to complete the installation after you ran that ./configure)
<b2w> theadmin please explain that
<arges>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<jrib> b2w: sed 's/x/y/' replaces "x" with "y"
<theadmin> b2w: sed is a tool which works with regular expressions. s/ stands for "substitute", i.e. replace. Next, comes the regular expression. ^ is for start-of-line, qrcode are just your letters, \: means : (have to escape special characters), and then after the slash we show what to replace with (nothing)
<weavejester> jrib: https://gist.github.com/weavejester/ba102ca0f24607a8a606
<mariano> hola me podian ayudar en xubuntu
<jrib> !es | mariano
<ubottu> mariano: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lmat> What's the best jre to use on ubuntu server? I would like to avoid extra stuff (browser plugins, applet support, etc.), and I seek security.
<elisa87> jrib: bash: cd: /home/local: No such file or directory (I am a newbie)
<jrib> elisa87: cd ~/local
<jrib> elisa87: your HOME is likely /home/your_username, not /home
<theadmin> lmat: Install the headless one: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless (or 7 for version 7)
<lmat> theadmin: wow. perfect :)
<elisa87> jrib: bash: cd: /home/jalal/local: No such file or directory
<weavejester> jrib: I'm installing onto a blank EC2 instance with Ubuntu 12.10 btw
<elisa87> jrib: jalal@dfyhs5l1:/usr/local$ cd ~/local
<elisa87> bash: cd: /home/jalal/local: No such file or directory
<jrib> weavejester: run "sudo apt-get update" and try again.  If it persists, pastebin: apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless
<jrib> elisa87: then you probably haven't installed it.  What did you do after you ran ./configure...?
<elisa87> I am installing it now but shouldn't the local path already exist? jrib
<jrib> elisa87: no
<clue_h> and it may be .local
<elisa87> ah ok thanks will let you know when the installation is complete
<weavejester> jrib: Ahah. The update seems to work. Odd… I wonder why it needs that
<jrib> elisa87: what are you installing anyway?
<TheLoneRanger> So what is this may i ask ?
<jrib> !topic | TheLoneRanger
<ubottu> TheLoneRanger: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<weavejester> jrib: Thanks for the help
<jrib> TheLoneRanger: it's the official ubuntu support channel, feel free to ask any technical questions about ubuntu you have :)
<jrib> weavejester: no problem
<TheLoneRanger> Thanks
<b2w> my command is zbarimg image.png.the decoded information contains "qrcode:hello world" i dont want that "qrcode :"to be included.please tell me a command for that
<jrib> b2w: dr_willis told you a command to do that
<jrib> erm, theadmin did
<b2w> i dont know where to place it
<TheLoneRanger> Does anybody know if the Ubuntu Version 12.10 is making a plug in for Adobe Connect?
<theadmin> b2w: zbarimg image.png | sed 's/^qrcode\://' | ...
<mrtharepist> Hey, anyone have any idea if Ubuntu for mobile devices will be supporting C derivatives or java for development?
<lewik> Im searching monosnap - like app for KDE.  App to take part of screen, draw lines, arrows and get short web-link for it/
<theadmin> mrtharepist: So far, the app development for mobile is mostly using Qt, which is a C++ framework.
<phaedral> +1 jrib catalyst in action
<pedrinto> hi
<pedrinto> i need heeeelp
<theadmin> mrtharepist: HTML5 is also supported.
<pedrinto> i don't edit grub.cfg
<mrtharepist> theadmin: that makes sense. I was thinking about moving projects about to work on iOS and  Android. I wondered if Ubuntu will help that issue.
<pedrinto> i can't run xubuntu
<b2w> sed does not work.
<theadmin> b2w: Then you're doing something wrong. Show me the full command you're trying to use
<llutz> b2w: zbarimg -q image.png
<b2w> zbarimg wel.png | sed 's/^QR-Code:\information//'  this is the command i am trying
<pedrinto> please help, i can't run xubuntu, i need edit grub.cfg with cd-live, but i no have permisions for edit! what can i do? (sorry for mi english)
<m3pow> managed to install steam and tested with CS 1.6, one of the old games i have, thing is it can only run at max resolution which is 1920x1080
<m3pow> driver issue?
<theadmin> b2w: That's not right, : is not escaped/
<theadmin> b2w: Instead, you escaped "i" which makes no sense
<b2w> correct it and give the right command
<mrtharepist> theadmin: thanks for the info. I am excited about the possibilities of another less restrictive Linux mobile os.
<theadmin> b2w: zbarimg -q wel.png | sed 's/^QR\-Code\:information//' #, if I understand the output correctly.
<sgtkilljoy> mrtharepist: android?
<b2w> "b2w@b2w-TW8-SW8-DW8:~$ zbarimg  qr.png | sed 's/^QR\-Code\:information//' #  scanned 1 barcode symbols from 1 imagesQR-Code:http://ubuntubuzz.com  in 0 seconds"  .....
<b2w> remove that QR-Code: from that
<b2w> b2w@b2w-TW8-SW8-DW8:~$ zbarimg  qr.png | sed 's/^QR\-Code\:information//' # scanned 1 barcode symbols from 1 imagesQR-Code:http://ubuntubuzz.com  in 0 seconds -remove QR-Code from that
<theadmin> b2w: zbarimg qr.png | sed 's/^QR\-Code\://'
<mrtharepist> sgtkilljoy: yes. right now it is awful making apps for both ios and android because iOS is C derivatives and android is java. Ubuntu mobile will support QT (C++.)
<mrtharepist> sgtkilljoy: it seems like there will be better options for developing cross platform.
<stilia-johny> hi
<k1l_> mrtharepist: better ask that specific questions in #ubuntu-tablet and #ubuntu-phone
<stilia-johny> is anybody can help me with an asus eeepc ?
<k1l_> !ask | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> stilia-johny: What's the actual problem?
<mrtharepist> k1l_: yeah. I checked the main irc channel page and there was no mention of those. but I should head over there.
<EmLeX> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stilia-johny> is anybody can help me with an asus eeepc ?1
<b2w> theadmin: thank you so much.this will be very helpful for my project.
<EmLeX> nice
<theadmin> b2w: If you are to work with large amounts of text, using Perl is a lot easier.
<theadmin> b2w: But yeah, for quick things, sed + awk + grep
<stilia-johny> ?
<theadmin> stilia-johny: That is not a question.
<stilia-johny> ?
<theadmin> stilia-johny: What is your problem?
<k1l_> stilia-johny: nobody can help you if you are not going to ask a real question
<pedrinto> ¿how can edit the archive grub.cfg (this archive in OS xubuntu) with mode cd-live?? please i need help
<b2w> i am working with small texts.this is more than enough to me.
<stilia-johny> ?1
<stilia-johny> how can i solve this! when i am trying to resume after a that i put the netbook in standby mode my screen is funny and i have to take the battery out
<theadmin> pedrinto: ...Supposing "archive" means "file" (are you spanish? Try #ubuntu-es ), you should be able to simply mount the drive it's on and edit it. However... That file isn't meant to be edited by hand.
<pedrinto> thank theadmin
<b2w> theadmin: i am working with small texts only.this is more than enough for me.
<theadmin> b2w: good, then
<cads> if you leave a very short password for your computer logon, does that make it easier for internet based attackers to compromise your system?
<stilia-johny> ?
<theadmin> cads: Being generic, yes.
<b2w> theadmin: by the by i am an computer science and engineering student and i have to present this project tomorrow morning.you helped me at right time.
<b2w> theadmin: by the by i am a computer science and engineering student and i have to present this project tomorrow morning.you helped me at right time.
<theadmin> b2w: Well, that's good then :)
<cads> theadmin: but not in direct sense?
<theadmin> cads: Well, hacking a password using brute force is generally simplier with a short password, but if it's a dictionary attack then the length doesn't really matter, long as the password is in the dict
<Alocer> hello , anyone know what version of gnome is unity using or they are completely different ? ?
<cads> I'm talking about a single charachter password
<b2w> theadmin: i am having some other more ideas if this approves by my H O D. in case of that i want some help with this codings.will you help me?
<llutz> cads: that is not a password, tha t is nonsense
<cads> but for your user account
<theadmin> b2w: If I'm around, yes.
<b2w> theadmin: i am having some other more ideas if this approved by my H O D. in case of that i want some help with this codings.will you help me?
<theadmin> b2w: Check your connection, your messages arrive twice.
<cads> it's not as if it the password to your SSH account
<cads> its*
<clue_h> cads, i think your password could be longer to be safe
<llutz> cads: users password IS ssh password
<b2w> theadmin: could you please give me your email id ?
<theadmin> b2w: Eh. I don't use e-mail for conversation, so just look for me here.
<b2w> ok. your name?
<b2w> theadmin:ok. your name?
<theadmin> b2w: Uh, "theadmin". That's the nick I'm always going under here.
<b2w> theadmin: thankyou again.bye!! :}
<cads> llutz: does the average system expose it's user accounts to external requests like that?
<sergy_> hello geeks
<llutz> cads: if you have sshd running, sure
<sunya7a> hi
<cads> llutz: I mostly want a password on my laptop that is strong enough to prevent my cat from accidentally unlocking my computer when it's sleeping
<f0r3st> sup me
<d1zzYLuLz> i went through the automated installer to test some stuff out and I think i'm going to keep it installed for a little..i have 8gb of ram so my swap was set to 8gb..i did get it to reduce in size, but how can i allocate that 7gb back to antoher partition (i used the full encrypted lvm)
<Pici> !info pwgen
<ubottu> pwgen (source: pwgen): Automatic Password generation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.06-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 66 kB
<d1zzYLuLz> or would i be better off just re-installing and manually partiioning?
<cads> llutz: as for passwords to _any_ resources on my computer that are exposed to the actual internet, I want secure passwords
<llutz> cads: do whatever you like, but don't ask about security when you use a 1 char "password"
<cads> llutz: and for my password storage program, I'd use a secure password
<cads> llutz: I mean, I think it's a legitimate question because I'm really asking how tightly coupled are your account password and your internet security
<cads> and the answer is some, if you have shh other similar programs running
<cads> well, lots
<rcmaehl> How do I install flash on ubuntu again...
<theadmin> rcmaehl: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<theadmin> rcmaehl: If by "install ... again" you mean reinstall, then "sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer"
<sunya7a> has someone attempted to install ubuntu server on an xserve3,1 server? I have heard there are some difficulties but haven't found much discussion
<rcmaehl> theadmin: I mean install as this is a clean install
<theadmin> rcmaehl: Well, then the first one
<asgimao> someone need help?
<sunya7a> asgimao: have you had any experience with install ubuntu server on a mac server machine? xserv3,1 in particular
<theadmin> sunya7a: #ubuntu-server may be a better place for things like that.
<sunya7a> theadmin: =) ty…i'll try them
<BluesKaj> BBL
<SIGKILLer> Nnn
<nomike> hi
<Nek> Hello my gui for installing graphic drivers disappeared
<Nek> Have you got a (simple) solution for me ?
<Nek> thanks
<theadmin> Nek: The package for that on pre-12.10 systems is "jockey-gtk", on 12.10 it's part of software-properties-gtk
<nomike> I think I found a bug in GTK+, X, dunno yet and I'd like to ask you if you could confirm that.
<nomike> I have a textbox which contains a single line of text (e.g. browser address bar, but any (at least GTK+) will do). When I start selecting text by clicking and holding with my left mouse button and dragging it to the left, starting somewhere in the middle (e.g. from the 10th char onwards), text get's selected between where I clicked and the current mouse position.
<Nek> theadmin, I dont have it in system settings ...
<clue_h> nek type jockey-gtk in the terminal
<theadmin> Nek: Right, that's the thing, you need to install either of those packages. Or both.
<theadmin> Nek: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk software-properties-gtk
<georgebushidiot> hello ubuntu community, im taking my laptop for a service today, how do i prevent unauthorized access to my files? i dont want them to be able to view my files.
<nomike> When I now move the mouse up, out of the text field, so it is above, all text IN FRONT of where I first click get's selected.
<DJones> Nek: On 12.10 its under System Settings -> Software Sources -> Additional drivers, its a seperate app in system settings now
<Nek> theadmin, clue_h, My system say that both are already here
<theadmin> Nek: mmk. then just run it: gksudo jockey-gtk
<georgebushidiot> ???
<clue_h> Or type it in the dash
<Nek> clue_h, it doesn't exists anymore in the dash oO
<nomike> Is this intended behavior? Because to me this looks....weird (i just got a better word to describe it, but I've lost it for a moment)
<chamunks> http://puu.sh/25DYV < I seem to be having issues clearing up my /boot using apt-get purge (old linux kernel images)
<Nek> (thats the origin of my problem)
<wootis> Hello everybody. I have a problem, just bought myself a asus F5GL laptop, and i cant install ubuntu on it, it boots up and i choose to install but then it crashes and nothing happens, same thing when i tried to install lubuntu on it.
<Nek> and gksudo jockey-gtk don't work
<theadmin> !doesntwork | Nek
<ubottu> Nek: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wootis> I should point out that the cd is good installed another lap with it.
<georgebushidiot> hello ubuntu community, im taking my laptop for a service today, how do i prevent unauthorized access to my files? i dont want them to be able to view my files.
<theadmin> !patience | georgebushidiot
<ubottu> georgebushidiot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> georgebushidiot: Also, please change your nickname, as it may be offensive to some.
<clue_h> george, you could copy them to another disk
<Nek> DJones, your with your tricks I can see... something who look like driver download sources, that's a trail
<theadmin> georgebushidiot: Actually yeah. Pull the HD out. :P
<cagrijost> anyone here=?
<dusxmt> cagrijost: Lots of people
<georgebushidiot> no seriously guys, can i just set up a Guest account on this machine? but last time i try, guest account still can view 'master' account
<cagrijost> kewl, any of u ever installed ubuntu on a win8 machine?
<theadmin> georgebushidiot: That doesn't prevent anyone from accessing your files. Boot from a CD and you have them wide open.
<Nek> I think the good value for drivers update is "nvidia-current-updates"
<dusxmt> cagrijost: How do you mean it? Wubi? Virtual Machine?
<Nek> Thanks for helping me :) .
<cagrijost> no, just proper. last time i tried wubi it broke down my ubuntu install
<talexb> Hi folks, just upgraded to 12.04, and my xterm windows are cut off by the banner at the top of the screen -- so I can't move them around.
<cagrijost> from a usb, when i go on the installing page, then it wont recognize my win 8
<cagrijost> so it looks like i got no os while om on ubuntu
<talexb> If I try to create a new window, it goes right on top of the old one .. not helpful.
<theadmin> talexb: Try "unity --reset"
<talexb> theadmin, In an xterm window?
<theadmin> talexb: Any X terminal.
<dusxmt> cagrijost: It says there is no OS on the computer? (The installer)
<cagrijost> yeah, i got  a 3tb harddisk with win 8 and all my software etc on it. but the installer sees it as empty
<talexb> theadmin, Got a bunch of errors:  Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0xc0009f and Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
<wootis> Hi im having trouble with my asus F5GL laptop it wont let me install ubuntu or xu or lu. system seems to crash when i choose to install (ive tried using cd and usb).
<theadmin> talexb: Doesn't sound like much of an error to me. "Warn" means warning.
<theadmin> talexb: Generally debug stuff only developers care about. Did it work?
<dusxmt> cagrijost: Strange. One way to fix this would be to manually partition the disk, but that's not easy for someone not familiar to the unix VFS....
<talexb> theadmin, Nope -- my xterm's title bar is still hidden.
<cagrijost> it gives me that option, but im afraid that it maybe would destroy my win8 system,
<theadmin> talexb: Hm.. Odd. I suppose it's due to the window positioning being remembered...
<dusxmt> cagrijost: I'll guide you through it, click the manual partition button, and tell me if you see the Windows partition
<talexb> OK -- what can I do? This is my work machine and I need to get back to work.
<cagrijost> i see no partitions
<cagrijost> just one big empty 3tb partition
<cagrijost> :(
<theadmin> talexb: Why do you need xterm? There's a bunch of other terminals. Can't you use those?
<dusxmt> cagrijost: Super strange. It's like the partition table got corrupted or something. Can you boot into W8?
<mdh> cagrihost are you looking at the right hard disk?
<cagrijost> yup, without problems.
<talexb> xterm and uxterm all have the same problem. I tried xterm & and got same problem.
<cagrijost> yeah, im pretty sure
<talexb> They're all popping up at the top left, so that th title bar is hidden.
<matriks404> what is difference between xterm and uxterm?
<talexb> I usually have 10-15 xterms around my desktop ..
<talexb> Have to ssh into a variety of VMs to do build stuff.
<talexb> And where are the [] - X buttons to resize, maximize and close windows?
<jempson> cagrihost: how are you looking at your hard disk?  I'm currenly booted into a wubi install of ubuntu and when I click on Nautilus I am unable to see my primary drive because ubuntu is booted from it.
<mdh> anyone know how to do alt key combinations with connectbot on android?
<andreas_> i have a small problem can some one help? andreas @ andreas-desktop  ~/Desktop
<andreas_> └─ $ ▶ apt-get update
<andreas_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<andreas_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<andreas_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<andreas_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot1> andreas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> andreas_: You need to use sudo.
<cagrijost> i am booted into linux through a usb on the "try ubuntu" option. i tried installing but it wouldnt give me the option of installing alongside windows
<andreas_> i know i need to use sudo
<noob1234> 4?
<noob1234> hello, My ethernet port is not working so I using a usb to ethernet device, but its not working in ubuntu. Can someone please help
<theadmin> andreas_: ...well, you aren't using it.
<andreas_> i dont know the commands
<theadmin> andreas_: sudo apt-get update
<k1l> andreas_: use sudo. or are you loged in as root?
<theadmin> andreas_: Run "sudo command" to run the command with elevated (admin) priveleges.
<mdh> or sudo su to become root
<theadmin> mdh: Don't do that, use "sudo -i"
<jempson> cagrijost: do you have ntfs-3g installed on that version?  Should be just wondering.
<cagrijost> Jempson : how do i check that?
<Lydia87> Hey guys, the proprietary nvidia drivers (all of them) give me trouble when trying to install them on ubuntu 12.10. When I reboot after installing these I only get a blank screen with my wallpaper and mouse cursor and that's it. Only uninstalling the proprietary drivers fixes that. Any hint on what I can do? :)
<theadmin> Lydia87: Do not install propretiary drivers. Your video card is probably not supported by them.
<jempson> cagrijost : easiest way is to open a terminal and type ntfs-3g.  you should get a response of no device is specified.  other wise apt-get install ntfs-3g and then you should be able to see your files.
<Lydia87> theadmin: It used to be supported. It's a gfx 285 and it has been supported by these drivers for a long time. Since I want to game with this pc (steam :) I need the proprietary drivers :/
<theadmin> jempson: NTFS-3g is present on all currently supported Ubuntu LiveCDs.
<talexb> theadmin, OK -- I am installing Gnome .. http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-the-gnome-desktop
<cagrijost> it says no device is specified
<jempson> theadmin: thanks I was pretty sure it was.
<trouter> hey
<kochroach> so, anything i can do to prevent my files being accessible while i send this laptop for a service?
<llutz> kochroach: yes, remove harddisk
<mdh> encrypt them
<cagrijost> encrypt
<kochroach> llutz joker
<lewik> I try to find program for snap shots
<theadmin> kochroach: It's not a joke...
<llutz> kochroach: hrm, i'm serious
<kochroach> then im not that stupid
<bean__> ?
<bean__> removing it is completely valid
<theadmin> ...Why? What does the service need that has to do with hard drives?
<mdh> idk if the service technician will fix a laptop you removed the hdd from
<jempson> cagrijost: Assuming your 3t drive is /dev/sda make a folder named /mnt/sda and try typing ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda and see if you can mount the ntfs partition.
<kochroach> im only using ubuntu for 2 months so cmon guise. help pl0x
<llutz> kochroach: i'd never send a harddisk with data to anyone i don't know.
<bean__> kochroach: please use proper english.
<mdh> put a
<cagrijost> jempson: im a rookie, didnt get that :b i found out smth new though
<mdh> put all your personal files into a truecrypt container
<cagrijost> i can see my files of the hdd with that mount harddisk thing
<mdh> dont leave the key/password on the hdd
<cagrijost> so i can go into the fileexplorer of the items
<Myrtti> kochroach: what kind of suggestion were you expecting? how would you do it in other operating systems? encrypting harddrives is somewhat difficult if there's already data in them
<llutz> kochroach: make an image of your disk, whipe it, send it away.
<jempson> cagrijost:  good to hear.  I can send  you exact commands, but it sounds like you are good now.
<cagrijost> not rly jempson, i think u misunderstood me then :b the problem is not that i cant find the hdd, the problem is just that the installer wont recognize that i have the other os installed. so it want to whipe it and install ubuntu
<mdh> image the disk and install a clean copy of windows on it if that's what they're expecting to get
<BluesKaj> !u | cagrijost
<ubottu> cagrijost: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<cagrijost> you* -.-
<jempson> cagrijost: oh I think I missed that when I logged in.  12.10 install or 12.04 LTS?
<kochroach> Myrtti: im expecting some answers like "yes, create a guest account and do blah blah blah and you're set!" but i guess its not possible, no?
<cagrijost> 12.10
<mdh> kochroach: did you buy the computer with ubuntu on it?
<Myrtti> kochroach: if the disk isn't encrypted, adding accounts to the system has no difference
<Myrtti> kochroach: or if the home directories aren't encrypted
<talexb> theadmin, FYI, I fixed my problem by installing Gnome (that I'd happily been using in the previous release) and restarting.
<kochroach> mdh: i wish bro, but unfortunately no, never saw a laptop with ubuntu pre-installed. why asking?
<kochroach> Myrtti: kk :[
<cagrijost> by the way, does anyone know if u can find some engineering simulation tools on ubuntu, or do i have to boot into windows while in school?
<bean__> kochroach: because usually they will expect whatever OS was on it originally to be on it.
<mdh> kochroach: what bean__ said
<mdh> kochroach: what needs to be serviced on it?
<matriks404> cagrijost: for example Blender?
<kochroach> bean__: ahhh, it comes with freedos or something like that.
<cagrijost> some electrical circuit simulator, like multisim :b
<bean__> lol
<bean__> what kind of machine is this, kochroach
<mdh> i've never heard of a machine that comes with freedos
<cagrijost> jempson: are you here for a while? i think i found a solution through google
<cagrijost> but im not sure
<jempson> cagrijost: yes I am.  Just eating lunch.
<angs> is mcasadevall here?
<bean__> angs: you can see the user list on the right, no/
<cagrijost> super. ill try the other thing then. its partitioning from win and installing that way. ill let you know. thanks for the help!
<kochroach> bean__ mdh ideapad u410, i have problem with the very poor wlan performance. stupid lenovo!
<bean__> I love my lenovo
<bean__> and those come with windows 7 on them...
<mdh> kochroach: are you sure its the laptop having the wireless problem or too many neighbors using their wireless?
<angs> I am trying to follow the instruction here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Toolchain/Crosscompilers/ARMEABIToolchain apt-get install gcc-4.3-source it does not install. I used gcc-4.6 instead.  the instruction uses "make -f /usr/src/gcc-4.3/rules.source patch-source" but ls /usr/src/gcc-4.6/ -a outputs only debian  gcc-4.6.3.tar.xz  patches.what should I do for the second step of the 2. build base gcc?
<ikonia> angs: sorry, what is your question ?
<ikonia> angs: the instructions are quite clear on the page
<angs> apt-get install gcc-4.3-source didn't install. I used apt-get install gcc-4.6-source
<ikonia> angs: ok and?
<angs> the instruction says "make -f /usr/src/gcc-4.3/rules.source patch-source" but there is no such directory on make -f /usr/src/gcc-4.6/
<angs> http://pastebin.com/FG6tjRe4
<angs> what would you suggest me to do
<przemek_> hello how to change root password without root pasword beeing user? :) is it possible ?
<ikonia> angs: I suggest you look for the fules file and the patches file in the subdirectories
<ikonia> angs: and then I also ask why you are root - as ubuntu has no enabled root account
<mdh> some people would rather do stuff as root rather than sudo I would guess
<ikonia> mdh: yes, but a.) the root account is locked b.) building software as root is a bad practice, hance why I'm asking HIM why HE is root, not you why HE is root
<kochroach> mdh: 100% sure, i cant get any signal if im 20 feet far from the router. also there are even some threads on the lenovo forum about this issue, Lenovo are not doing an honest business, people should avoid buying their products.
<angs> it is easier to do commands as root
<ikonia> angs: the root account is locked
<bean__> kochroach: my lenovo works just great, don't bash on entire companies
<ikonia> angs: and the development commands do not need "root" - so it's not "easier"
<wootis> Hi im having trouble with my asus F5GL laptop it wont let me install ubuntu or xu or lu. system seems to crash when i choose to install or the display just freeze and nothing happens (ive tried using cd and usb).
<ikonia> kochroach: actually - you need to stop now, we are here to help you with ubuntu, I'm on a lenovo laptop now approx 30 feet from my access point, so you need to stop generalising and complaining and please focus on the issue
<mdh> kochroach: i would also run a wifi signal scanner or something, to see if there are a bunch of other routers around you, but there may be something wrong with the laptops wifi, could be a possibility
<bean__> wootis: that's quit an old laptop, yeah?
<Devilholk> Good day! Where should I put files to be shared with several users, like git repos?
<ikonia> Devilholk:  up to you, many version control products, and file share products available,
<wootis> bean__ yes, it has geforce 8200mg and a 2ghz intel dual, 4gig ram.
<theadmin> Devilholk: Well, any directory that's accessible by all the users really, there's no standard defined for this in FHS.
<Devilholk> ikonia: Yes but where in POSIX systems is it common to put files shared between users?
<ikonia> Devilholk: there is no standard place, it's up to you
<Devilholk> I know there is no standard, but there are places that are more common than other places. Like it is common to put local binaries /usr/local/bin but not a standard
<ikonia> Devilholk: there is no common place, it's down toyou
<ikonia> to you
<sudoers> hmm bottom/last line (i use sudo visudo command) sudoers.tmp is this user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/user/homemadescript
<sudoers> why it doesn't work. still i need to use password i have ubuntu 12.04.2
<NastyNaz> are there any ways to read PDFs in terminal?
<sudoers> hmm bottom/last line (i use sudo visudo command) sudoers.tmp is this "user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/user/homemadescript"
<RZAFC> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 for ppc and the only way i can access terminal is by typing ctrl+alt+t
<fAz4> Which part of ubuntu is responsible for automatic ARP  packets in network ?
<RZAFC> how do i lock it to the tool bar?
<Devilholk> I guess I should put it in /var
<ikonia> fAz4: it will arp on dhcp requests
<ikonia> fAz4: what's the real question, as arps are quite common
<RZAFC> should I reinstall the os?
<fAz4> ikonia: i attached my laptop in a company which uses active directory
<ikonia> fAz4: ......and ?
<fAz4> ikonia: and ubuntu starts to send lots of ARP packets
<ikonia> fAz4: probably a dhcp request
<fAz4> ikonia: so i can't use my network interface
<ikonia> fAz4: an arp will not stop you using your network interface
<fAz4> ikonia: whose fault it is ?
<RZAFC> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts for ppc and the only way i can access terminal is by typing ctrl+alt+t
<ikonia> fAz4: it's not a "fault" an arp is not a problem
<RZAFC> how do i lock it to the tool bar?
<kochroach> lol sorry for making you lenovo fanboys angry.
<fAz4> ikonia: but it gets all the bandwidth !
<ikonia> arps don't eat bandwidth
<ikonia> fAz4: arp's are light
<fAz4> it does on
<mdh> fAz4: how much bandwidth are the arps using in total
<fAz4> ikonia: 36 KB/s
<Sazpaimon_> so my ubuntu 12.10 install has two issues
<bean__> lol
<bean__> 36 KB/s is negligible
<ikonia> fAz4: is your machine actually on the network and does it have an address ?
<fAz4> ikonia: yes
<fAz4> ikonia: they have set proxy for accessing to net
<Sazpaimon_> 1. My touchpad's horizontal acceleration is crazy fast when a secondary monitor is plugged in and 2. The secondary monitor has heavy flickering
<ikonia> fAz4: are you %100 sure, as it's common for AD domains to not give out IP's to non-domain members, so you'll see dhcp doing arps to try to get an address (and fail, so keep going)
<Sazpaimon_> both of these are pretty major issues that are stopping me from using ubuntu in general on this machine, and I hope that they can be fixed
<fAz4> ikonia: how can i make it stop ?
<ikonia> fAz4: depends what's causing it, check what I just said
<bean__> fAz4: does "ifconfig" show a valid IP?
<fAz4> bean_: i have a valid IP
<Sazpaimon_> both displays are LCD
<matriks404> fAz4: you have router?
<RZAFC> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts for ppc and the only way i can access terminal is by typing ctrl+alt+t
<RZAFC> how do i lock it to the tool bar?
<fAz4> matriks404:  not sure it's big company i just see cables
<ikonia> fAz4: this may sound stupid, but how do you know it's a valid address ?
<fAz4> ikonia: because i talked to the Network admin
<ikonia> fAz4: it really doesn't sound like it is on the networks, as 36kb is nothing on a 10mb lan,
<ikonia> it's less than nothing on a 100, 1000mb lan
<fAz4> ikonia:  they've set limitation for each user
<ikonia> fAz4: I'm sorry, that doesn't sound realistic,
<fAz4> ikonia: bro it's iran, everything's realistic
<ikonia> fAz4: I suspect there is something else going on and you are not on the network properly
<ikonia> probably to do with AD and authentication for dhcp requests
<bean__> fAz4: is your issue that you cant connect to the internet?
<fAz4> ikonia: but fedora users have no problem with the network
<bean__> fAz4: because then maybe you havent set your proxy correctly.
<fAz4> bean_: i can connect
<ikonia> fAz4: that's interesting
<bean__> then what is the problem?
<ikonia> fAz4: can we do a stupid test ?
<fAz4> what ?
<mdh> fAz4: how are you connected to irc?
<fAz4> mdh: i'm home right now
<rj11> I have a UI-behavior question/poll and was recommended to in here. Consider a UI editor for editing menus/toolbars, would you prefer updates to be visible in the main window in realtime or deferred until OK is clicked?
<bean__> !poll | rj11
<ubottu> rj11: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rj11> I seriously think I was pranked...
<RZAFC> cool I just figured it out
<bean__> rj11: ?
<sazpaimon_> so I installed the latest nvidia drivers to see if that fixes the flickering issue, and it's still happening and now unity will not load, I just get the desktop, but no unity bar
<fAz4> Just wanted to know if it's possible to disable ARP ?
<bean__> fAz4: so, at work, you get no network connection?
<fAz4> bean__: yes it's too slow
<bean__> fAz4: okay, but 36 KB/s is not much.
<bean__> so
<rj11> bean__: I was specifically recommended to ask that question in here. :)
<bean__> its not the ARM thats doing it.
<bean__> rj11: by who
<fAz4> bean__: i said i have only 50 kB/s
<bean__> fAz4: ARP*
<bean__> that seems quite silly
<fAz4> bean__:  it's the company policy
<rj11> bean__: thrawed in #defocus when I asked it in there (which I thought would be the most appropriate channel).
<fAz4> ye it is
<bean__> fAz4: there are ways to disable ARP, but if you don't understand what ARP is doing it's probably not a goodidea.
<fAz4> bean__: just want to test it if works
<fAz4> bean__: anyway to disable ARP ?
<ikonia> fAz4: sorry, can we do a test
<bean__> fAz4: ip link set dev nameofinterface arp off
<fAz4> ikonia: i'm at home right now
<Tex_Nick> fAz4:  wikipedia has a short but informative article on APR ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_Resolution_Protocol
<sazpaimon_> ugh, compiz keeps crashing hexchat
<fAz4> thanks i'll test that
<bean__> personally i'd probably just tell the IT guy that their policy is really dumb
<bean__> cuz 50 KB/s is like less than dialup speeds
<nichlas> nope
<nichlas> dialup is less than 5KB/s
<bean__> valid.
<bean__> it was hyperbole
<nichlas> ah, ok.
<bean__> still will take like... > 2 hrs to download a 50 mb files
<ClientAlive>  Does anyone know something like belarc or magic jellybean (finds system information and license keys on Windows machines) that can be run as a boot disc?
<jempson> ClientAlive: try hirems boot cd. I think magic jellybean is one of the apps.
<ClientAlive> jempson: awesome. I'll check that out - thanks
<martin_> Hi all, newbie here.  I'm just trying to figure out a problem - if I leave my machine running, I come back to it frozen  and black screen.  "Don't suspend" is set in power management... is there any common issue I should know about?  Any behavior related to "you left your computer on" that could cause this?  Or should I just be looking at the usual places (try to ping the machine remotely...
<martin_> ...while it's "locked" etc.)
<bean__> martin_: you could install an openssh server and see if you can SSH to it when its blacked out
<bean__> and check logs
<nichlas> martin_: sometimes the black screen feature makes problems
<martin_> tx.  Where do I look for logs?
<nichlas>  /var/logs
<samireln> peut on parler en français ici?
<nichlas> or just  /var/log
<sazpaimon_> ok so, uninstalled the nvidia drivers and now unity is back, but I still have the shaky secondary monitor
<jempson> martin_: If you are at the computer try typing crtl+alt+F1 and see if you can log in to the terminal.  I suspect this is video card related.  are you using proprietary drivers or open source?
<sazpaimon_> it ONLY happens on displayport though, HDMI is fine
<sazpaimon_> this doesn't happen in windows, just ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<martin_> proprietary nVidia, I think.
<sazpaimon_> well the laptop is using optimus graphics, so the actual display is going through the HD4000, not nvidia
<jempson> martin_: did the drivers install automatically when you booted into ubuntu via the additional drivers utility?  Or did you manually go and get drivers?
<nichlas> sazpaimon_: can it be the refresh rate? What is it when you run windows?
<sazpaimon_> probably 60hz
<sazpaimon_> the secondary display is LCD
<matriks404> can i turn off keyboard for 20 seconds? I need to clean my keyboard :/
<nichlas> matriks404: you can unplug it
<nichlas> unless laptop :)
<martin_> @jempson - I don't remember exactly, I installed the drivers quite some time ago.  Iirc I grabbed proprietary drivers from the software centre.
<SimpleBlue> is there a ubuntu chat channel?
<martin_> Is there somewhere I should check that?
<DJones> !ot | SimpleBlue
<ubottu> SimpleBlue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nichlas> matriks404: alternatively you can lock your screen
<SimpleBlue> thanx DJones
<sazpaimon_> http://pastebin.com/ck3iyXmG here's the output of xrandr
<craigbass1976> How can I tell which line in ~/.ssh/known_hosts is which host?  I don't want to wipe the whole file to just get rid of how it stored my laptop's ip.
<lunchtime> usually at the end of the key line there is an identifier after ==
<Whoopsie> Hello there
<craigbass1976> lunchtime, no.
<martin_> Ah, jockey-text says I'm running Experimental nVidia binary drivers
<Whoopsie> is there a command for adding automaticly the newest kernels to my ubuntu ?
<martin_> I assume experimental nvidia binary drivers aren't the most stable?
<Whoopsie> running now ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.5 but there is 3.8 how to install that one ?
<Noorideen> :)
<llutz> craig901: ssh-keygen -H  -F <hostname or IP address>
<bean__> Whoopsie: apt-get dist-upgrade should give you what is in the repos as most current, if you want something outside of that you'd have to compile it yourself
<RZAFC> the webpages in firefox have some images that are blueish when I browse. i just install ubuntu 12.04 on my system any idea what's wrong?
<Whoopsie> but i want to upgrade to 12.10
<lunchtime> craigbass1976 how about at the beginning of the line you should have a host description in [] or just at the beginning
<Whoopsie> i want to stay at 12.04
<Whoopsie> i know it is possible to install 3.8 on 12.04
<sazpaimon_> nichlas, looks like it's making it 25Hz for some reason
<bean__> Whoopsie: dist-upgrade won't upgrade you to 12.10
<sazpaimon_> if I do xrandr --output DP3 --auto, it sets it back to 60Hz, but I know this won't stay
<sazpaimon_> what is making ubuntu set it to 25Hz
<RZAFC> the webpages in firefox have some images that are blueish when I browse. i just install ubuntu 12.04 on my system any idea what's wrong?
<bean__> !patience | RZAFC
<ubottu> RZAFC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Whoopsie> already up to date bean__
<Whoopsie> i try is with .deb files of the kernel
<bean__> Whoopsie: "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Whoopsie> but the won't work
<bean__> Whoopsie: yes, you'll have to compile it yourself. Is there some feature on 3.8 that you're really wanting?
<Whoopsie> still no updates
<bean__> Whoopsie: okay, then you either need to find a deb that will work, or build it yourself
<Whoopsie> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8-rc7-raring/
<Whoopsie> won't work
<bean__> okay
<bean__> why not?
<Whoopsie> or im doing something wong
<Whoopsie> cd to the dir
<Whoopsie> then sudo dpkg-i *.deb
<Whoopsie> but won't work
<bean__> dpkg -i
<bean__> and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8-raring/ is the correct dir
<bean__> the RCs are not what you want
<Whoopsie> i ?
<Whoopsie> ?
<bean__> Whoopsie: dpkg -i, not dpkg-i
<bean__> Whoopsie: keep in mind that those kernels are NOT tested on 12.04, and you things may not work and people will be reluctant to help you short of telling you to use a supported kernel
<angs>  I do add-apt-repository ppa:germia/archive3, apt-get update outputs this error W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/germia/archive3/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found. the correct link should be http://ppa.launchpad.net/germia/archive3/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources what file do I need to edit to fix it?
<bean__> angs: /etc/apt/sources.d/some-ppa-file
<angs> thank you bean__
<bean__> where some-ppa-file is the file related to that ppa
<nichlas> angs: is precise your version?
<OerHeks> angs no Quantal packages available
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~germia/+archive/archive3
<angs> I have 12.10
<angs> yes it does not have quantal version
<OerHeks> bad luck, contact the ppa owner
<annl> how can I add another name server to my resolv.conf -- it keeps getting flushed on boot
<angs> I wrote on #launchpad, nobody reacts
<nichlas> angs: launchpad is just the platform
<nichlas> it's one of their users who hasn't created a build for quantal
<OerHeks> angs, maybe in #ubuntu-arm they can help
<bean__> annl: http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/ubuntu-12-04-etcresolv-conf-127-0-0-1-implementation-with-dnsmasq/ seems to have a solution
<angs> nichlas, overheks: thank you
<jempson> martin_: no experimental drivers could be your issue.  let me know if the crtl+atl+F1 allows you to log in.  If it does then your system isn't freezing completely and thus most likely not your video card drivers.
<annl> bean__: I will check it out --thanks
<angs> it may sounds too noob question: when I see such instruction http://pastebin.com/TXB9zrYF how do I suppose to install it?  does it mean choose one of the packages that is separated by \ ?
<ClientAlive> jempson: Do you know where in Hiren's I can find a utility to recover a lost license key?
<Tex_Nick> a few days ago i setup a second monitor on this box, no problems ... a few minutes i had to reboot dou to kernel update ... the second monitor wasn't detected ... i had to go into "system settings/display" and toggle the second monitor off then back on ... kinda hate to do that each time i reboot ... any sugestions ... google isn't helping much, still searcching though
<ntzrmtthihu777> licence for what, ClientAlive?
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 with gnome de ^
<Tex_Nick> *gnome classic ^
<bean__> angs: no, the \ is just a line seperator
<SpecialEmily> ubuntu on a mac mini; likely to work / be any good?
<ClientAlive> ntzrmtthihu777: The computer I"m working on the sticker wtih the windows o/s license key is completely worn over the year. One of the thing's I'll be doning on the customer's computer will require it. They also have Word (which they paid for) but they may not be able to find the key for that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, kinda off-topic but I gotta ask somewhere #wine is invite-only, it seems, so I can't ask there. winetricks refuses to install the corefonts, stopping at arial due to sha1 mismatch
<angs> bean__: can I also use it like this apt-get install sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-none-eabi binutils-arm-none-eabi && apt-get install newlib-arm-none-eabi && apt-get install gdb-arm-none-eabi?
<bean__> angs: yes, or just all as one apt-get
<angs> thank you bean__
<DJones> !register | ntzrmtthihu777 Some channels require a registered nick before you can join/talk,
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777 Some channels require a registered nick before you can join/talk,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ntzrmtthihu777> magical jelly bean, ClientAlive
<jempson> ClientAlive: no not off the top of my head.
<Tex_Nick> ntzrmtthihu777:  tried #winehq ?
<ClientAlive> ntzrmtthihu777: ok, I thought maybe Hiren's would have a tool for it but I can get magic jellybean too. Thx.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I know about that DJones, but this was an instant boot (and I'm not banned, never been there) not like one of those registered channels. Tex_Nick thanks for the chan, I'll have a look
<ntzrmtthihu777> mjb does rather well, I find, and you can check the registry too I think
<jempson> ClientAlive: according to http://www.hirensbootcd.org the cd should come with Windows Product Key update Tool.  I think this will show you the current Key.
<Tex_Nick> ntzrmtthihu777:  np hope they can help :)
<lauren> heya
<ClientAlive> jempson: yes, ahh, so that's the name of it. I jusssttt found a web page talking about using Hiren's for this too.  :)
<ClientAlive> thx
<DJones> ntzrmtthihu777: Sorry, I didn't notice you'd put #wine & not #winehq as the channel your were trying to join, #wine is probably either not used or a private wine dev channel
<jreivax> Boa Tarde
<jreivax> primeira vez por aqui
<DJones> !br | jreivax
<ubottu> jreivax: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that got it Tex_Nick, thanks.
<Tex_Nick> ntzrmtthihu777:  great ;-)
<ClientAlive> fwiw - here's what I found -> http://www.raymond.cc/blog/easiest-way-to-recover-xp-and-vista-product-key-from-dead-or-unbootable-windows/
<ClientAlive> in case it interests anyone else
<nichlas> ClientAlive: don
<nichlas> don't worry. we h
<nichlas> argh
<nichlas> stupid enter key
<nichlas> i give up
<ClientAlive> stupid enter key  :p
<jempson> ClientAlive: thanks
<ClientAlive> np
<sazpaimon_> okay, so I can't figure out why ubuntu is setting the refresh rate on my secondary monitor to 25Hz
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that would work better if the windows is scragged
<sazpaimon_> the only way to fix it is to run xrandr --output DP3 --auto
<_Trullo> my ubuntu desktop is bigger than the screen, how do I fix that? :/
<sazpaimon_> how do I make it so ubuntu uses the right refresh rate when the second display is activated?
<chamunks> I dont really know how to clear this up at all
<Tex_Nick> _Trullo:  adjust the monitor vertical & horizontal settings
<chamunks> http://puu.sh/25DYV
<AcidRain2012> do we have a good xml viewer for ubuntu? i dont want to see code. i want to see a page. firefox doesnt handle it very well at all
<Tex_Nick> _Trullo:  or ust the monitor auto adjust
<_Trullo> it's ubuntu that's bigger, not the other way around
<rajat> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> are you THE Sazpaimon, Sazpaimon?
<rajat> i m using a ub12 on my laptop
<rajat> i want to add on top panel few icon im not able to so kindly help me
<sazpaimon_> also, even more annoying, when a secondary display is plugged in, my synaptics touchpad's horizontal speed doubles
<chamunks> I'm having trouble updating my remote servers linux-image's http://puu.sh/25DYV
<sazpaimon_> since both monitors are 1920x1080, it makes the touchpad almost unusable
<chamunks> this is what returns from apt when I try to sudo apt-get -f install
<Techathy> can anyone here explain to me why this script doesn't work on Ubuntu 12.04?  http://pastebin.ca/2316065
<tgunr> To Whom it concerns (talking to you bot), Ubuntu 12.10 + Parallels 8 + Parallels Tools = FAIL
<Tex_Nick> _Trullo:  you canchange the screen resolution in "System Settings/Display"
<tgunr> uninstall Parallel Tools before upgrading
<rajat> super+alt+rightclik
<sazpaimon_> I'd really, *really* appreciate any help with these two issues
<rajat> i musing toadd
<rajat> i m using to add
<tgunr> can somene add this to the bot?
<chamunks> is there possibly a way to force an apt-get purge X without having to run apt-get -f install
<chamunks> because it wont run because there  is apparently not enough space but theres not enough space because I cant apt-get purge
<d1mAs1q> hi all, this channel for xubuntu too?
<Noorideen> can i run ubuntu 64bit if i have 3GB of ram?
<ikonia> d1mAs1q: sure, also #xubuntu
<_Trullo> Tex_Nick, the resolution is correct
<ikonia> Noorideen: yes
<chamunks> so im kind of screwed with this paradoxical problem here.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I started with just 4 gb, Noorideen
<d1mAs1q> thx!)
<Noorideen> ntzrmtthihu777, i have 3 gb not 4 gb :D
<chamunks> I tried just simply navigating to /boot and moving the old linux-image's to another directory to see if that makes any difference but it seems thats not the case
<ikonia> Noorideen: 3 is fine
<Tex_Nick> _Trullo:  what does the screen look like ?
<ikonia> Noorideen: 64bit is your cpu instruction set, nothing to do with ram
<DoYouKnow> why is it that when I downloaded the ubuntu 12.04.2 iso, I had to change the name of vmlinuz.efi to vmlinuz?
<seemz> remove
<ntzrmtthihu777> I know, lol, I got 12.04 32 running on a tiny dell inspiron for someone else
<DoYouKnow> did I download the wrong iso?
<Noorideen> ikonia, what do you recommend 32bit or 64bit, and why?
<ikonia> DoYouKnow: because it boots vmlinuz by default
<ikonia> Noorideen: I recommend based on what you need
<Techathy> Noorideen: I'm running 12.04 on a machine with 1.5GB… painful but working
<DoYouKnow> ikonia: wait, there was supposed to be a vmlinuz on there?
<Noorideen> hmm okay i am going for 64bit then :P
<Techathy> 2.5GB sorry
<DoYouKnow> I just saw vmlinuz.efi
<ikonia> DoYouKnow: look in your grub config what it's setup to boot
<DoYouKnow> it's working now, but I'm curious
<DoYouKnow> I have ubuntu installed, etc
<Noorideen> btw thank you guys
<chamunks> this is my partition table i've not got eyes for this I'll skim it but im not entirely sure what im looking at http://puu.sh/25HxI
<chamunks> i really hope someone is awake here that can look at this.
<ikonia> chamunks: what's the actual problem you want to fix
<ikonia> chamunks: I see lots of lines of text but not a clear definition of your problem
<ftruzzi> Hi, I really don't know what happend, after regular update unity has gone, (I'm in tty1 right now), I think that nautilus is still running because I have a desktop icons, but no menus, so no launchers, anyone knows how to make unity come back?
<chamunks> ikonia, well ultimately I want to be able to apt-get update without problems and in order to do that it reccomends i apt-get -f install
<ikonia> chamunks: ok, and what happens if you do apt-get -f install
<Tex_Nick> _Trullo:  if your desktop is extending off the edges of the monitor ... use your monitors display settings to shrink the horizontal and/or vertical size
<chamunks> ikonia, in order to apt-get -f install I have to apt-get purge linux-image(OLD)
<chamunks> ikonia, and in order to do that I must apt-get -f install
<ikonia> chamunks: ok, what happens if you try to purge the old kernel
<chamunks> ikonia, http://puu.sh/25DYV this is what happens when i do what apt-get -f install reccomends and one second and I'll paste the part you just asked for.
<ikonia> chamunks: is this a vps....
<chamunks> ikonia, I believe its a baremetal
<ikonia> what'a "bare metal"
<chamunks> non vps server sorry
<thinknow> chamunks, : what is -f for when you apt ?
<ikonia> chamunks: why are you root ?
<ikonia> chamunks: ubuntu installs lock the root account
<chamunks> ikonia, its just a shared account and I dont want to type the sudo pwd all the time is all its just laziness that made me sudo -i
<ikonia> chamunks: it looks like your sources out of sync
<ikonia> chamunks: run apt-get update first
<ikonia> chamunks: if you read that text you'll see you have a dependency miss-match
<Quest> how to uninstall an app deleting all its configs and settings and files?
<chamunks> ikonia, this is what happens when I sudo apt-get purge linux-image-XXX
<chamunks> http://puu.sh/25HHk
<diegosnat> hi people!! Im screwed!!! I just turn on my pc and I ve got a message saying that the system failed to mount it and Ive got a temporary root where I cannot edit anything because it is readonly... what can i do??
<ikonia> Quest: open the package manager, find the app, hit purge
<Quest> ikonia,  i am on command line only
<ikonia> Quest: then use apt-get purge
<Quest> ikonia,  apt-get purge appname?
<ikonia> chamunks: yes, you've got a dependency problems
<efes> hello :) I can't handle with apt-get. There's a kind of unsatisfied dependency. Don't know why and how to resolve it. -f switch does nothing. Log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1692183/  Thanks in advance :)
<ftruzzi> Hi, I really don't know what happend, after regular update unity has gone, (I'm in tty1 right now), I think that nautilus is still running because I have a desktop icons, but no menus, so no launchers, anyone knows how to make unity come back?
<chamunks> ikonia, http://puu.sh/25HJ5 just to be thorough im pasting the sudo apt-get update output
<GuidoPallemans_> startx
<SpindizZzy> hi all
<GuidoPallemans_> chamunks: run startx
<SpindizZzy> Im trying to disable the nouveau kernel driver
<ikonia> chamunks: what is ttp://overviewer.org
<Quest> ikonia,  still i see its files on system
<SpindizZzy> to install the NVIDIA drivers on an old 32bit system
<rcmaehl> I need help with a Broadcom B4321 802.11a/b/g/n card. It shows up as eth1 and gives an error of "nl80211 not found." with things like iw and network related things. Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit. Will pastebin addtional information as needed.
<ikonia> chamunks: other than that, that update looks all good
<gartral> hey all, I just got done transferring a few photos from my phone to my laptop with bluetooth, where does ubuntu 12.10 *put* those files? I can't find them anywhere
<diegosnat> hi people!! Im screwed!!! I just turn on my pc and I ve got a message saying that the system failed to mount it and Ive got a temporary root where I cannot edit anything because it is readonly... what can i do??
<Noorideen> ikonia, do you mind if i pm? need to ask you something please!
<ikonia> Noorideen: why do you need to pm me ?
<Noorideen> ikonia, i wanna ask you something.
<Quest> ikonia,  still i see its files on system. why i sthat
<chamunks> guidoPallemans why would i run startx?
<meelu> anyone use aria2c?
<chamunks> guidoPallemans this is an ssh session
<ikonia> Noorideen: ok
<ikonia> Quest: what files ?
<chamunks> GuidoPallemans_,  this is an ssh session why would i run startx
<ikonia> Quest: please be specific rather than saying "I still see files"
<GuidoPallemans_> oh sry
<Techathy> exit
<gartral> diegosnat: did you just finish installing ubuntu?
<chamunks> ikonia, its a ppa for something we use for generating google maps style maps for this game server.
<Techathy> oops not  terminal windows
<ikonia> chamunks: ok, so it's unlikely to cause a conflict, that's good
<chamunks> ikonia, yeah it just downloads dependencies for a .py script basically
<chamunks> ikonia, ok well i've run an apt-get update a few times during this situation and its going to be spitting the same errors.
<chamunks> ikonia, so im not really sure what to do at this point.
<diegosnat> hi people!! Im screwed!!! I just turn on my pc and I ve got a message saying that the system failed to mount it and Ive got a temporary root where I cannot edit anything because it is readonly... what can i do??
<ikonia> chamunks: ok - look at what you are showing me
<chamunks> http://puu.sh/25HU1
<chamunks> its saying its out of space but the disks shouldnt be full
<ikonia> chamunks: where does it say it's out of space ?
<chamunks> I inherited this server from some group of less savy people and im just mainly asking because i need to be much more careful with this thing as the support people at our host are awefully unresponsive.
<chamunks> ikonia, tbh im not sure someone else mentioned that was my issue.
<chamunks> ikonia, but it does look like you're right about it being a mismatch
<ikonia> chamunks: ok - then please be careful what you are saying, no-where in any of those logs does it say "out of space"
<ikonia> chamunks: look at what it's actually saying
<chamunks> ikonia, it was a problem the last time though so im quite nervous about having that happen again.
<ikonia> chamunks: you've asked to purchae linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic
<ikonia> purge even
<chamunks> ikonia, i figured that was the oldest one
<ClientAlive> why isn't Hiren's recognizing my usb stick so I can save stuff to it?
<ikonia> chamunks: it's saying the package linux-image-generic (and headers_ depends on 3.2.0.36.43 - but it's actually trying to instal 3.2.0.38.46, which is your miss-match
<rcmaehl> I need help with a Broadcom B4321 802.11a/b/g/n card. It shows up as eth1, an ethernet device instead of a wireless device, and gives an error of "nl80211 not found." with things like iw and wireless network related things. It is also unable to connect to ad-hoc networks as the network list grays them out when it detects them. I am running Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit. Will pastebin addtional information as needed. I have searched google to n
<Jordan_U> ClientAlive: Hiren's is not Ubuntu, try asking in their support channel or boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB instead to copy your files.
<chamunks> ikonia, im sorry this seems like it should be so obvious to me what the issue is here :S
<chamunks> ikonia, and how to fix this but its my first time running into this issue so im really confused
<ikonia> chamunks: do you see what I'm actually saying/referencing in your pastebins
<chamunks> yeah im looking at the console on the left here
<ClientAlive> Jordan_U: do you know if they have a support channel? Someone here talked to me about Hiren's earlier today is all.
<chamunks> so its trying to update past the dependency?
<ikonia> chamunks: right, so "normally" this situation is cause by your local package cache being out of date
<chamunks> yeah
<ikonia> chamunks: eg: your local cache things 3.2.0.36.43 is "current" but when it goes to the net, it's actually a later version
<chamunks> but since I just updated that
<ikonia> chamunks: thats why I asked you to do an update
<chamunks> it should know this info already?
<ikonia> chamunks: just so you know you're on clean ground
<ikonia> chamunks: the first thing I would do is remove your apt cache, and re-fetch it, to make sure it is up to date
<Jordan_U> ClientAlive: I have no idea.
<ClientAlive> Jordan_U: Well there ya' have it then
<rcmaehl> The card does however connect to the internet and wifi, however if it is turned off via the networking menu in the system tray, I am unable to turn it back on. The card worked fine as far as I can remember on 12.04 when I had it installed, however I have had nothing but problems with this card since I upgraded to 12.10. I do not wish to downgrade to 12.04 however.
<chamunks> ikonia, so i just ran apt-get clean
<chamunks> ikonia, it didnt give me any output but it seems to have accepted the command
<ikonia> chamunks: that's one thing, however I'd also consider /var/apt/cache (may want to check that directory, I'm working from memory)
<gartral> hey all, I just got done transferring a few photos from my phone to my laptop with bluetooth, where does ubuntu 12.10 *put* those files? I can't find them anywhere
<chamunks> ikonia, ok i will earlier i tried apt-get autoclean too before all of this
<chamunks> but i'll look into it sec
<rcmaehl> gartral: should be your documents
<efes> hello :) I can't handle with apt-get. There's a kind of unsatisfied dependency. Don't know why and how to resolve it. -f switch does nothing. Log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1692183/ Thanks in advance :)
<Quest> ikonia,  for example /usr/share/tomcat7/lib/tomcat-dbcp.jar
<ikonia> Quest: is that provided by the tomcat package ?
<chamunks> ikonia, http://puu.sh/25Iai theres a few things in /var/cache/apt but /var/apt/cache doesnt exist so im assuming its this location instead
<rcmaehl> I can install ssh and teamviewer access or any other access that is needed to fix the issue with the broadcom card on the system with the issue. This issue was first noticable after installing updates once 12.10 finished installing as I lacked internet access during the install of 12.10 on the system.
<ikonia> chamunks: looks good, keep in mind I'm working from memory, so you'll need to check my workings
<gartral> rcmaehl: they'renot
<ikonia> chamunks: clear that cache out
<bean__> efes: it looks like your database server is partially removed or something?
<chamunks> ikonia, thats fine I just want to keep you fully up to date sometimes I screw wierd things up.
<chamunks> ikonia, so just delete the contents inside /var/cache/apt?
<ikonia> chamunks: yeah
<Quest> ikonia,  yes
<Jonathan_R> i have an exopc tablet and read about ubuntu for tablets. i currently am running opensuse but cant get multitouch to work. how would this be accomplished in ubuntu
<chamunks> ikonia, rm *
<ikonia> chamunks: you really shouldn't need to, but it's worth checking
<chamunks> ikonia, it looks like that ran a bit more cleanly than usual
<ikonia> chamunks: it's just re-building that cache
<bean__> !tablet | Jonathan_R
<ubottu> Jonathan_R: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<chamunks> ikonia, http://puu.sh/25If3
<ikonia> chamunks: ok, now do an apt-cache search linux-image
<ikonia> chamunks: or whatever your package was
<chamunks> ikonia, http://puu.sh/25Iha I should likely specify more information?
<ikonia> chamunks: that pastebin doesn't work
<chamunks> ikonia, doesnt work? meaning its not loading for you?
<talsamon> gartral, default is /home/username/.Public
<ikonia> chamunks: correct
<chamunks> its just an app i downloaded for my computer I highlight some text then press ctrl+shift+5 and it pastes
<Jonathan_R> bean__, i did come for support but didnt know about #ubuntu-tablet
<hamstermar> hi  over ubuntu terminal i dont have those the same coloring mode like i use to have on linux mint so any help
<chamunks> ikonia,  it loaded fine for me it gets stuck sometimes try refreshing.
<efes> bean__: Have no idea how. Any ideas to solve it or get some debug info to find out how to fix it ?
<gartral> talsamon: ahhah! thank you!
<bean__> efes: does the database contain stuff you need to keep?
<chamunks> ikonia, if not i have no problem switching
<hamstermar> hi  over ubuntu terminal i dont have those the same coloring mode like i use to have on linux mint so any help  ???
<chamunks> its just slower
<bean__> !patience | hamstermar
<ubottu> hamstermar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<efes> bean__: not at all.
<Jonathan_R> bean__, just dont want to change distros if i cant get it to work
<hamstermar> ok
<bean__> efes: i'd "apt-get remove --purge postgresql*"
<bean__> Jonathan_R: it's not likely that anyone here will be able to help
<r_a_f> hamstermar: colors are not important
<Jonathan_R> fair enough bean__
<hamstermar> r_a_f i now yeaah but it's  just....
<bean__> Jonathan_R: most people's questions here are "how do i unbreak this dumb thing I just did"
<Jonathan_R> aint that the truth
<Jonathan_R> i used to work on the plasma active project
<bean__> hamstermar: you'd likely have to find whatever defines those on mint, and copy them over.
<gartral> bean__: "unbreak"?
<bean__> gartral: see also: "fix"
<nightmare365> hi thinking of installing catalyst fglrx  is this advisable
<nightmare365> im running on 12.10
<ikonia> nightmare365: depends on many things
<Quest> by what package does apache httpd server exists in ubuntu?
<nightmare365> well id say i think this would improve my power usage ..im runing on  ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<X_x> cant access my Win8 partition. it claims windows is hibernated. i have disabled quickboot in win8, tried the mount read only otion, tried mount delete hiberfile option to no avail. any one with win8 who has knowledge of this problem?
<bean__> Quest: apache2.2?
<ikonia> nightmare365: then do it
<nightmare365> will this break alot of things if i have fglrx?
<Quest> bean__,  yes i think. the latest ?
<ikonia> nightmare365: it depends on many things as I said earlier
<Quest> bean__,  whats the name?
<bean__> Quest: as in that is the name
<bean__> Quest: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Quest> bean__,  isnt it apache2
<Quest> ok
<X_x> mobility radeon 4200 is legacy and doent work with latest drivers on latest ubuntu
<ankr> Hey people, I'm trying to install elasticsearch, so I created the file; /etc/init.d/elasticsearch (with some content). I also made the file executeable. But when I try to run >>$ update-rc.d elasticsearch defaults<< I get an error
<Quest> bean,  it will have php support built in?
<ankr> insserv: script elasticsearch is not an executable regular file, skipped!
<chamunks> ikonia, I see a whole pile of stuff here and im thinking I should just try to apt-get -f install again
<cjurk> does anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from spinning down a usb hdd?
<bean__> ankr: chmod +x /etc/init.d/elasticsearch
<bean__> ankr: then rerun your command
<ikonia> chamunks: ok
<chamunks> ikonia, im not really sure what the next step is.
<ankr> bean__, I already did that twice. as root.
<chamunks> seems that the same error came up again.
<nightmare365> ok .. X_x: and ikonia .. is there then a way to improve power usage.. open to suggestion's
<chamunks> ikonia, it looks like theres a bunch of wierd apt repositories from secureserver
<bean__> ankr: then what is the output of "ls -la /etc/init.d/elasticsearch"
<chamunks> ikonia, could it likely be a problem with secureserver (i'm guessing thats their own independant repo's
<nullby7e> does nouveau package is updated?
<ikonia> chamunks: worth checking
<ikonia> nightmare365: it does get updated
<ankr> bean__, -rw-r--r--
<bean__> ankr: then you didn
<bean__> 't +x it
<nightmare365> ikonia: i don't get
<ikonia> nightmare365: you don't get what ?
<ankr> bean__, http://pastebin.com/YFKnb47p
<heywood> frustrated with Precise's updates -- lately, every time i reboot, the inbound ssh config gets screwed up. just rebooted, two new problems: password auth works even though i'd disabled it previously, and rsa-based key auth seems to fail. can anyone help me debug please?
<nightmare365> <ikonia> nightmare365: it does get updated
<bean__> ankr: +x not -x
<chamunks> ikonia, would there be a ubottu link or something that would get me a clean/fresh sources.list?
<ikonia> nightmare365: yes, it does, what's the problem
<ankr> oh
<ankr> right
<ikonia> chamunks: not that I'm aware of
<chamunks> ikonia, I know you can use synaptic or something along those lines in the desktop version that allows me to choose the best mirror maybe I can go that route.
<ankr> bean__, thanks alot..
<bean__> chamunks: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<bean__> ankr: np
<ikonia> chamunks: just point at mirrors.ubuntu.com I think that's load balanced out,
<ikonia> chamunks: again, may want to check that
<chamunks> ikonia, awesome that could work also and thanks bean__ I'll look at that as well
<bean__> ikonia: my link ^^ works decently well
<nightmare365> i think my gpu is the main reason ..for my power issues ..since i think ubuntu drains my laptop faster nowadays
<packetfrog> Is there a list of extra repo's somewhere i can just copy/paste ?
<ikonia> bean__: I'm sure, it wasn't a comment against yours
<bean__> i know
<bean__> :)
<chamunks> now I'm not 100% sure where exactly this host is located is there an easy way to figure that out? like a tracert or something?
<chamunks> then a geoip lookup
<nightmare365> tried jupiter and its kinda aait
<chamunks> i believe its in NZ but im not 100%
<bean__> chamunks: yeah you could geoip lookup
<bean__> chamunks: if you "curl ifconfig.me/ip" you'll get your IP
<chamunks> bean__, curl: (6) couldn't resolve host 'ifconfig.met'
<bean__> chamunks: reread what i said
<bean__> chamunks: typo
<chamunks> bean__, its cool I just resolved it via the domain name
<packetfrog> I am trying to find a current list of ubuntu repo's for other software so I can download anything that catchs my eye today and be able to play with it all while offline at home. anyone know of a large list of current repos aside from what is preconfigured?
<chamunks> bean__, beautiful :)
<packetfrog> :/
<lunitik> packetfrog: There really isn't a list somewhere, if you find something that isn't in the repos already just search <projectname> PPA on Google and chances are there is one with packages of that app
<packetfrog> lunitik Thanks. Worth a shot right? :)
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 12.10 off of a CD/DVD, but the image is 800MB. It's too big to fit on a CD and when I burn it to a DVD, the computer says it failed to boot from the CD drive. Any ideas?
<lunitik> packetfrog: It is just so rare something that runs on Linux isn't in the repos by default
<packetfrog> fishscene: use a usb stick?
<Fishscene> packetfrog: I don't have one available :(
<chamunks> bean__, that repogen.simplylinux.ch is actaully pretty nice I like that.
<bean__> yeah
<X_x> does any one have experience with dual booting win8 and ubuntu?
<packetfrog> lunitik bumblebee :/ that was how I learned how to add sources :)
<lunitik> X_x: are you seeing any particular issues?
<untermen1> I have strange problem, when I changed my user account password, it's impossible to log in to my desktop under X.
<packetfrog> fishscene There is a way to make a bootable partition and push the ISO onto it      Anyone able to help with that?
<X_x> yes; and unfortunately every one is "answering" my question without actually having used win8. the answers dont work
<Fishscene> packetfrog: I can't modify the hard drive. My mission is to grab the data off the hard drive.
<packetfrog> X_x Not that this is helpful  but atleast just dualboot win7/linux   win8 is horrid :/
<lunitik> X_x: I was more trying to get you to list your current issues, what you've given isn't very helpful for assisting you yet.
<packetfrog> fishscene why?
<lunitik> Fishscene: any Live system will work, just have to mount the drive the files are stored at once it's up.
<Fishscene> packetfrog: Windows 7 on one of my laptops decided to NOT respond to any keyboard or mouse input. Even external. The keyboard works fine as I can use it in the BIOS without issue. But I can't even log in to see what is going on.
<X_x> im looking for some one who has actually figured out how to access a win8 partition. not just some forum post by some one who thought they knew the answer
<chamunks> ikonia, bean__ well poop this is frustrating even with a whole new repo list its still giving me the same issues.
<packetfrog> X_x have you tried #windows ?
<X_x> windows will direct me here. its not their issue
<lunitik> X_x: I do not think your attitude will yield positive results.
<Fishscene> lunitik: True. It's just nicer with Ubuntu since it's well-documented and I know what I'm doing on it. It seems the only answer here is to use a USB device. =\  I'm going to have a fun time negotiating that with my manager
<pimath> hey, is there an alternative to apt-get and the software center?
<packetfrog> X_x reword your question, ask them how to access partitions  not dualboot linux...
<ikonia> chamunks: go back to what I said
<ikonia> chamunks: check what version of the package you see in the repo
<X_x> im just trying to find some one with actual operational knowledge. i understand it could take a while
<ikonia> chamunks: confirm that it does conflict, then we can work it forward
<Fishscene> Actually. to heck with corporate policy, I'm buying a usb stick anyway. TTYL folks!
<packetfrog> fishscene usb stick is like 2 bucks...
<ericmcray> hi guys. im new here. this is just support channel or can we talk anything about ubuntu?
<ikonia> ericmcray: support channel
<chamunks> ikonia, with apt-cache search linux-image
<X_x> ericab,  #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<ikonia> chamunks: or whatever the package name is
<ericmcray> thx
<lunitik> ericab: #ubuntu-discuss for Ubuntu talk, #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat
<chamunks> ikonia, the one that is spitting the errors?
<ikonia> chamunks: well yes, the one that's cauinsg the error, not erroring on
<chamunks> ikonia, http://puu.sh/25Jbg so linux-generic or linux-image-generic
<ikonia> chamunks: come on - you need to think a bit, not just keep pastbinning for me to work out it, these are your servers
<ikonia> chamunks: linux-image-generic is the one that's complaining
<ikonia> chamunks: so verifying that, and then verifying what linux-image is expecting/depending on seems the way forward
<chamunks> ikonia, i am im just double checking my understanding I dont mean to come off as im not thinking about this at all.
<chamunks> I just cant afford to break things my apologies
<ikonia> chamunks: you're not checking, you'r asking me
<vyrgozunqk> hey guys i installed kernel 3.7 with all headers and etc
<vyrgozunqk> but dkms fails to compile fglrx
<vyrgozunqk> i don't have any other 3rd party drivers so i dont know if its dkms problem or fglrx
<chamunks> ikonia, im just not sure what to do to fix this at all I feel silly about this like can i just force a downgrade or something?
<vyrgozunqk> but as i know fglrx 13.2beta 6 supports 3.7
<chamunks> ikonia, i feel like im missing something crucial here but it could be my lack of confidance with this situation im in.
<ikonia> chamunks: no,
<ikonia> chamunks: basically work out the conflicting package, remove it or upgrade it out side the needs of the metapackage
<chamunks> that sounds easy but I dont know how to do that.
<chamunks> so searching apt-cache  Iget a huge list of things from searching linux-image-generic
<X_x> ha! even #windows had no idea how to access a win8 partition
<ikonia> chamunks: you don't care about the huge list....you care about the package
<chamunks> I need to see if it has the version that linux-generic wants yes
<chamunks> im sorry i just dont get it
<chamunks> i'm clearly retarded or something
<ikonia> chamunks: no, you just shouldn't be running a server for a business
<chamunks> ikonia, im just not ready for it i suppose I generally need to be run through something first but it appears im the most capable of dealing with these issues out of the whole group
<chamunks> ikonia, im gonna go get a coffee and just take a break from this since I'm clearly getting too frustrated to see this problem clearly.
<Lynxx> Hello, is there any way to change the scrollbar color/contrast on Gnome Shell? (ubuntu 12.10) - I have already tried Gnome Color Chooser, did not work. The scrollbar is too bright.
<Guest76902> Hello all :) Does anyone know the package name I need if I want to use chattr? It's not available on my VPS.
<ikonia> Guest76902: it's in the e2fsprogs
<Quest> I have just installed apache2 , but i cannot run php files. do i need to install anything else?
<ikonia> Quest: yes, php
<Guest76902> ikonia: thanks
<Quest> ikonia,  by what package?
<ikonia> Quest: ......php
<Quest> ikonia,  just to make sure. its package "php5"
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Quest: you'll need php and the apache php modul
<ania__> you have being watched
<ikonia> Quest: open the package manager and search
<ikonia> ania__: what ?
<Quest> ikonia,  its php5 showing
<Quest> ikonia,  what module do i need in apache?
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can help me with information for specialist, whose can help me restore my raid 5 on mdadm ? http://pastebin.com/4wDZTKbq  \  http://pastebin.com/nrfnLF1L  \\  http://pastebin.com/TY0SJvzj
<ikonia> Quest: I don't believe that is the apache module, but try it
<ikonia> ^DEMOSS^: what happened ?
<Quest> ikonia,  i gues php5 is the package name for installing php
<Quest> ikonia,  i dont know what module do i need for apache though
<ikonia> Quest: yes, but not the apache module
<ikonia> (try it)
<Quest> ikonia,  ok
<Zakkai_>  a bit longer. be back shortly
<^DEMOSS^> ikonia: NAS device die and i attached all disks in my normal server unit with ubuntu
<Quest> i just installed php5 and apache2 in ubuntu.    .html works fine. but .php says   The website encountered an error while retrieving http://alpinema.com/index.php. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly.
<ikonia> ^DEMOSS^: is the nas device using mdadm ?
<^DEMOSS^> Quest: use debian squeeze ^)
<^DEMOSS^> yes use mdadm
<Quest> ^DEMOSS^,  what?
<ikonia> Quest: ignore him
<Quest> ok
<ikonia> Quest: build a simple test php file
<ikonia> Quest: put it in your web root
<Quest> already have
<ikonia> Quest: open it in a browser.
<Quest> i put that in in the dir where index.html is.      (which works fine) but index.php dont
<ikonia> Quest: what happens when you try to visit the php page
<Quest> .php says   The website encountered an error while retrieving http://alpinema.com/index.php. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly.
<ikonia> Quest: I don't get that, I get a blank page
<ikonia> Quest: is it just doing a "php_info();" or more than that ?
<erupter> hi guys. I must have uninstalled some default font. I searched on the internet but I could not find a list of fonts for precise. is anyone able to help me?
<Quest> ikonia,  ok
<Quest> ikonia,  just echoing
<Quest> ikonia,  now i will just put <?php php_info() ?>
<^DEMOSS^> ikonia: if you see some pate you can see, than mdadm show more info about raid
<ikonia> ^DEMOSS^: sorry - I don't want to help you
<ikonia> Quest: call it something other than index.php - test.php or something like that
<Quest> ok
<^DEMOSS^> ikonia: oh, it is be just some interest what's happend with device ?
<Quest> ikonia,  same resutls
<ikonia> Quest: ok - 1.) that maintained error is your http server, not php
<ikonia> Quest: your middle ware (tomcat I guess) server is down
<Quest> ikonia,  tomcat is on port 8080
<ikonia> Quest: yes, which is why your website is not displaying
<Quest> ikonia,  tomcat is up on 8080
<Quest> ikonia,  really? let me shut it down
<ikonia> Quest: it's forwarding requests to 8080 for content
<ikonia> and 8080 is down, hence why you have the mainteance message
<ikonia> Quest: that's seperate to php though
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone! Quick question about migrating Wubi installs... (I know it's a community thing but...) If I specify a partition to run the wubi-move.sh script on, does it fill that partition or do I need to have specified the amount of space on the Wubi install itself?
<cowbud> I am trying to set up a2dp with a bluetooth device hooked up to my quantal installation. sdptool search --bdaddr local a2snk show an active Audio sink but pactl list short sinks does not show a bluez_source at all
<SonikkuAmerica> *destination partition that is
<Quest> ikonia,  nop. tomcat is down. problem is there
<Quest> ikonia,  where are the error logs for apache?
<battlefield3> someone could help me with a team fortreess 2 problem
<obert> Quest: in apache
<ikonia> Quest: normally /var/log
<ntzrmtthihu777> what package has the ms corefonts? precisex64
<ikonia> Quest: I'm concerned you're setting up web infrastructures, yet you don't seem to know the basics of your own infrastructure
<Quest> ikonia,  i am new yes.
<Quest> ikonia,  this is the first time
<ikonia> Quest: I'd suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com on the server documentation about running a webserver
<ikonia> Quest: you're running before walking
<battlefield3> someone could help me with a team fortreess 2 problem
<michael1> whats up battlefield3
<Quest> ikonia,  i asked because they are not at the usualy place /usr/local/apache2/logs/error_log
<ikonia> michael1: can you please try to ask questions that make sense please.
<ikonia> Quest: that is not the usual place
<battlefield3> michael1,
<ikonia> Quest: please read the link I gave you and learn the basics of setting up a web server, before moving forward
<Genscher_> he, there should be a nice way to configure wlan for ubuntu server, configuring WPA2 + wlan usb stick is not nice ;)
<battlefield3> i downloaded TF2
<battlefield3> but dont show video
<battlefield3> only sound
<michael1> do you have an ati or nvidia card?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: nice nick, lol
<Quest> ikonia,  Call to undefined function php_info()
<TuxFighter> Hi, I got problems get my wlan0 adapter running
<packetfrog> W: TMPDIR is mounted noexec, will not cache run scripts.   is this messing me up or just letting me know?
<ikonia> Quest: .....please learn the basics of setting up a web server before continuing forward
<TuxFighter> anyone can help me with that rtl8187(l)
<ikonia> Quest: it's phpinfo(); not php_info();
<battlefield3> michael1, i have a HP
<battlefield3> g-42-270 la
<Quest> ikonia,  <ikonia> Quest: is it just doing a "php_info();" or more than that ?
<Quest> ikonia,  nevermind
<battlefield3> michael1
<Bray90820> can someone dissect a boot flag for me
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/zkJa60qj
<Bray90820> part of that flag is to turn ACPI off and the other part relates to the touch screen
<Bray90820> i wanna know what part is the touch screen only
<NexusGuy> Can somoene help me
<NexusGuy> With Ubuntu on Nexus 7?
<tgm4883> !tablet | NexusGuy
<ubottu> NexusGuy: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<NexusGuy> Ah ok thanks tgm.
<llutz> Bray90820: its a typo? "noapic" not noacpi
<Bray90820> NexusGuy tomorrow conical is releasing a touch opmnized version of ubuntu for tablets
<heidelfuchs> too late ^^
<Lynxx> Hello, is there any way to change the scrollbar color/contrast on Gnome Shell? (ubuntu 12.10) - I have already tried Gnome Color Chooser, did not work. The scrollbar is too bright.
<Bray90820> that's the boot flag i used and it seemd to work to fix my touch screen and turn acpi off
<Bray90820> but i want just the touch screen part
<llutz> Bray90820: "noacpi" is not a valid kernel parameter
<Bray90820> llutz well then why did it work to fix my charging bug
<llutz> Bray90820: i guess it didn't. its just ignored
<elusaith> Hi, is here a xubuntu user? :)
<llutz> Bray90820: acpi=off did
<Bray90820> llutz i appended it to /etc/default/grub
<^DEMOSS^> ikonia: are you a woman ?
<auronandace> ^DEMOSS^: why is that relevant to ubuntu support?
<llutz> Bray90820:and?  "noacpi" still is not a valid kernel parameter and does nothing (in the best)
<cowbud> god bluetooth is a mess on Linux
<ikonia> ^DEMOSS^: what does that matter ?
<Bray90820> llutz can you pastebin the flag with just the touch screen part in there
<heidelfuchs> shouldnt it even through an exception? llutz?
<heidelfuchs> throw*
<llutz> Bray90820: i can't but i'd guess it's "usbhid.quirks ...."
<d1mAs1q> hi all, please help me! i have MSI FM2-A75MA-E35 motherboard and lubuntu installed, and i don't have sound, maybe who knows why?) Sorry for bad English i'm from Russia :)
<llutz> heidelfuchs: i'm not sure, some are just ignored
<erupter> does anyone know the default list of fonts for ubuntu precise? I have some apps showing badly after I removed a few packages
<Bray90820> alright
<Bray90820> llutz thanks for your help anyways
<heidelfuchs> im sure google knows by heart
<heidelfuchs> maybe you removed some antialiasing stuff
<tobis> Hi
<heidelfuchs> did you remove ubuntu-desktop?
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can help me restore info on my raid5 mdadm ( NAS server is die )  this is info how i can collect about raid http://pastebin.com/4wDZTKbq  \  http://pastebin.com/nrfnLF1L  \\  http://pastebin.com/TY0SJvzj   there is all that i have
<heidelfuchs> btw default font is, surprise, ubuntu/11pt erupter
<tobis> I'm looking for some help about installing Zend-Framework on an 12.04 server
<^DEMOSS^> all disk i attached on unit normal server with ubuntu 12.04
<jamiejackson> hi folks, i need to be able to send emails to myself from my applications under development. is there a simple "mail server' to handle smpt for local requests?
<erupter> heidelfuchs,  i can't find any package by that name
<llutz> !info ssmtp | jamiejackson
<ubottu> jamiejackson: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-7 (quantal), package size 43 kB, installed size 8 kB
<erupter> heidelfuchs, besides I think there is a range of fonts coming by default, not just one
<sh3llc0d3r> hello
<packetfrog> Hello.
<erupter> heidelfuchs, otherwise ALL apps would appear wrong, not just one or two
<jamiejackson> thx, llutz. reading.
<heidelfuchs> what kind of apps look crappy? qt? gtk? erupter
<erupter> heidelfuchs, netbeans
<Guest76902> #ubuntu
<sh3llc0d3r> gtk isn't nice
<sh3llc0d3r> what do you think?
<heidelfuchs> erupter:  its a java problem. you'll find a solution todo here:
<heidelfuchs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32624/ugly-fonts-in-netbeans-how-can-i-make-it-use-the-system-font
<erupter> heidelfuchs, no, read it. was fine before i removed some package and then did an apt-get autoremove (shame on me)
<erupter> netbeans 7.2.1 is fine on precise, doesn't have that problem. heidelfuchs
<heidelfuchs> sorry then :/
<jpmh> under earlier ubuntu I coild do gnome-session-save and end the session at the shell.  It has gone now, there is a gone-sessions-quit but it generates: "failed to call logout"  - how do I end the session from the shell?
<heidelfuchs> withinthe coments people had that issue with 12.10 as well though
<owen__> Hello all :) I'm running Ubutnu 12.04 LTS on a VPS. I'm having diffuculties trying to change the dns nameservers. Apparently I am supposed to add the dns servers in the /etc/network/interfaces.tail file. Upon restart I see the changes but my prefered dns are not being used. I though with Ubuntu 12.04 that this was the correct way to do it. Changes made to /etc/network/interfaces.tail will propogate to /etc/resolv.conf.
<jpds> owen__: No.
<jpds> owen__: You have to add a 'dns-nameservers x.x.x.x' line to /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> owen__: either you add "dns-namservers 1.2.3.4" to /etc/network/interfaces or "nameserver 1.2.3.4" to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<owen__> Apparently I am not allowed to make changes directly to the /etc/network/interfaces file, I am warned that changes will be overwritten.
<Demestor> Today i read about the upcoming Ubuntu for ARM tablet devices  .. when can we expect thr release?
<llutz> owen__: who warns you? interfaces file is the file to change
<owen__> OK I'll give it a try.
<bean__> !tablet | Demestor
<ubottu> Demestor: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<Demestor> thx for the hint
<mint> hi :)
<tobis> I'm looking for some help about installing Zend-Framework on an 12.04 server, if anybody available
<owen__> llutz: What is weir is that any changes I make are not changing the /etc/resolv.conf file. When I change it directly and lock it with chattr. After restarting, I cannot connect to the internet using my open dns ip's.
<llutz> owen__: add "dns-namservers 1.2.3.4 5.6.7.8" (<- the opendns-IPs)  to /etc/network/interfaces  and forget that stupid chattr on resolv.conf
<bean__> tobis: apt-get install zend-framework?
<llutz> owen__: immunitating that file is a dirty hack and nonsense.
<llutz> owen__: if you haven't configured your network using the /etc/network/interfaces file, you add the nameserver entries to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail  (or head, ignore the warning)
<BluesKaj> owen__, /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten by /etc/resolvconf.d/resolv.conf , ignore the warning and add your dns/nameserver settings to the file .
<BluesKaj> owen__, /etc/resolvconf.d/resolv.conf/head is the actual text file you edit
<owen__>  BluesKaj: That is what I thought too. I'm suspicious that my VPS provider has done some hack to prevent any changes to the /etc/resolv.conf file
<bean__> owen__: its not a hack, its how the resolvconf package works
<t_pol> #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> owen__, correction , /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<BluesKaj> owen__, sorry about the confusion
<ajisha> list
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, doesn't he actually want base?
<llutz> always depends if you want your entries first or not
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, dunno what you mean
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, technically head and tail would work too, but base seems the more appropriate place to put it
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<owen__> llutz: Every time I add my preffered dns servers to the /etc/network/interfaces file, they get overwritten on reboot!
<tgm4883> owen__, is this a server? Do you have network-manager installed?
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, ok , all references and fixes I've seen to resolv.conf are using the head file
<DelusionalLogic> Since the touch preview is in two days, is there a way to get a list of (going to be) supported devices?
<owen__> llutz: This is a VPS server, so command line only.
<DelusionalLogic> I saw the announcement as spotted that the GNex wasn't on there
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, yes, that is because people don't know what they are doing, so they see a file that has the same text in it as the resolv.conf file and just put it there
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, if NM ios isnstalled it will over write the resolv.conf
<llutz> owen__: what is the resolv.conf entry after reboot?
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, 'man resolvconf'
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, yes, which is what he said was happening (hence why I asked if it was installed)
<BluesKaj> tgm frankly i don't care because , it works here , I'm not going to argue with success
<owen__> llutz: There are no dns-nameservers present after reboot.
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, or rather, he said it's overwriting /etc/network/interfaces
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, I'm not saying it wont work, I'm  just saying its the wrong way to do it
<BluesKaj> ok tgm4883 , go ahead and create confusion ...have fun
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, WTF are you talking about?
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, what confusion?
<ania_> wtf ?? what the frag?
<BluesKaj> what's wrong iof it works , that's what I'm talking about , tgm4883 , whether agree or not is immaterial
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, I can open a peanut butter jar with a hammer, doesn't mean it's the right way to open it
<Quest> what modules do i need to have a proxy for apache2 for tomcat7?
<llutz> owen__: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<llutz> !paste | owen__
<ubottu> owen__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<achandra> tgm4883, unless of course if you are reverse engineering to make it smooth rather than chunky
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, further, telling people the proper way to do something (and also saying it will work the way they are doing it), shouldn't cause confusion
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, analogies like that are overdone and you know it ..
<tozen> hi here
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, knowing how something works is completely different than making something.
<tgm4883> err, making something work
<BluesKaj> ask owen__ if the suggestions I made work for him , tgm4883
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, IDK why you even have your panties in a bunch. I was just letting you guys know the right place to put it
<tgm4883> geez
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<TuxFighter> Can someone help me to get my wlan working
<owen__> llutz:http://pastie.org/6258604
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, I know it works for him. Uninstalling resolvconf and just editing /etc/resolv.conf would work too. That doesn't mean it's the right way to do it. I was just letting you guys know that (while your way might work), that isn't the intended place to put that information
<tgm4883> but I'm done with that
<BluesKaj> who cares , you're the with the panties in a bind i think , I'm sitting in my easy chair with my feet up
<ErvisTusha> hello all
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<ErvisTusha> anyone had experience with Ubuntu 13.04 and Nvidia ?
<ikonia> !13.04 | ErvisTusha
<ubottu> ErvisTusha: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> owen__: there is no dns-nameservers line at all, is it also reverted after reboot?
<owen__> llutz: yes
<jarray52> An Ubuntu One folder suddenly appeared in my home/user directory after a failed update. I was curious what happened? I also get this strange input box in the lower right hand corner.
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, then go on the net and tell all those ubuntu bloggers who recommended my suggestion and tell them they are wrong
<owen__> llutz: I can get the dns-namservers to stick if I put them in /etc/network/interfaces.tail
<llutz> owen__: i never heard of that file... but if it works, use it
<tgm4883> owen__, that is where you should put it per the file you pasted
<owen__> llutz: But when I restart the changes are not affecting the /etc/resolv.conf file.
<llutz> owen__: your vps-provider seem to change a lot of things...
<profiler1982_> asus padphone is ideal for tablet & phone os
<owen__> llutz: I think they have been messing around with some setting outside of the container. The VPS's are part of the openvz. I think that is what it is called.
<llutz> owen__: have you tried to put the entries in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Tatuus> if resolution, after playing a game on Wine or ScummVM, does not return to what before playing, type this in terminal: xrandr -s 0 -just if someone else had the same issue ever....
<owen__> llutz: There is no resolv.conf.d/ in the /etc/resolvconf/ directory!
<llutz> owen__: sudo apt-get install resolvconf
<owen__> llutz: I'll give that a try
<tgm4883> owen__, what VPS is this?
<owen__> tgm4883: switchlink.co.uk
<Quest> what do such scripts like a2ensite or a2dissite actually do in the backend? cp from avaiblable to enabled sites? or delete any. or something else?
<Quest> like wise a2enmod  for modules
<llutz> Quest: they create/remove links
<Quest> llutz,  links ? you mean symlinks?
<Pici> Quest: they have man pages too ;)
<Pici> Quest: and yes, symliks
<Quest> Pici,  I thought they cp?
<Quest> Pici,  from sites-available to sites-enabled?
<Pici> Quest: no. they drop a symlink from /etc/apache2/sites-available/ to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<llutz> owen__: expensive vps... :)
<Quest> Pici,  i just copyied them by cp command. works ok. did i do anything wrong?
<Quest> Pici,  how can i check its a symlink and not a file.   something like    ls -someParameter?
<tgm4883> Quest, ls -l would do it
<Pici> Quest: it'll have an l in the first column if you use ls -l
<Quest> tgm4l883,  that would tell its a symlink?
<Quest> oh
<owen__> llutz: Think I pay £12 ish per month. Been using them for years. Do you know any cheaper?
<Pici> Quest: And a real file there will work just fine too. A symlink will just produce less duplicate data and might be less confusing.
<Quest> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Feb 20 20:04 000-default -> ../sites-available/default
<tgm4883> Pici, looking at one of my 12.04 servers, it actually does a symlink to ../sites-available/<site>
<tgm4883> Pici, so not the full path
<llutz> owen__: well, at least here in DE we have cheaper offers with less issues
<Quest> i actually edited the 000-default by nano... if thats a symlink. how can i even open it?
<Pici> tgm4883: same here.
<Geronimo> hi
<joshuafcole> I have a weird question. Does anybody know if it's possible to create new files in /sys/ ? Specifically, I'm trying to write a shim script for powertop that does a couple of calculations and dumps the results into the appropriate files under /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0 rather than trying to figure out how to backport upower/powerd/whatever is in charge of keeping track of these things.
<Geronimo> I've just downloaded the windows installer for Ubuntu.
<owen__> llutz: DE you mean Germany
<Quest> Pici, ^ tgm4883  llutz
<tgm4883> Quest, because.... that's how they work?
<Geronimo> will it partition my machine?
<llutz> owen__: yes
<Pici> Quest: a symlink actually points to the same file at the filesystem level, its not like a .lnk file in windows.
<Quest> tgm4883,  you mean it actually opened the real file. and not the symlink itself?
<tgm4883> Quest, yes
<joshuafcole> When trying to touch a file I'd like to make, I get a No such file or directory error, which I imagine is because /sys isn't a normal portion of the file system like I'd initially imagined.
<owen__> llutz: My primary reason for using them is that they are based in the UK. That means I can proxy the BBC over to where I live in Sweden.
<Quest> tgm4883,  hm.
<Quest> ok.
<Quest> Pici,  tgm4883  llutz  i want to run tomcat7 and apache 2.2 with some proxy at the same time. what do i need. i have tomcate runing and so is apache
<VLanX> Hi there, does anyone know how can i disable the "ALT + left click" behavior on 12.04 and 12.10 ?
<anew> can i run lubuntu on raspberrypi 512 ?
<TuxFighter> I got problems get the RTL8187L WLAN Stick running, anyone have some advice
<anew> will i be able to use firefox/programs with no lag? what do u think
<llutz> anew: no
<anew> shit really
<TuxFighter> I am fighting since hours to get internet on this laptop
<anew> i thought minimum was 512 for lubuntu
<X_x> anew,  it will work but java and flash will definately cause lag
<llutz> anew: there is no lubuntu for ARMv6 afaik
<tgm4883> anew, no, Ubuntu cannot run on raspberrypi
<tgm4883> anew, which includes lubuntu
<anew> yes ur right no ubuntu on rpi damnit
<llutz> X_x: nonsense
<anew> what is a very lightweight alternative
<anew> that i can use ?
<X_x> there is a debian that will run on arm and you can install xfce
<tgm4883> anew, debian
<llutz> anew: on rasp? raspbian
<anew> raspbian is lighter than xfce ?
<llutz> uanme -a ->"Linux rpi 3.6.11+ #371 PREEMPT Thu Feb 7 16:31:35 GMT 2013 armv6l GNU/Linux"
<llutz> xfce is just a DE, raspbian a distribution
<jhutchins_wk> There is a pi-specific image of debian.
<anew> hmm yeah does raspbian have gui tho
<llutz> anew: yes, even lxde
<anew> ah yes
<anew> ok i guess raspbian must be the most optimized thing to use with raspberry pi then
<anew> no sense in looking around for other distros
<anew> http://home.comcast.net/~michael.p.thompson/rpi/raspbian_mate.png
<anew> oh hey looks pretty cool actually
<llutz> anew: there are other distros, just no *buntu and so offtopic here
<anew> thanks
<anew> yeah
<FloodBot1> anew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshuafcole> sorry about popping out. I Kernel Panicked for the first time ever. Apparently linux doesn't take kindly to me trying to write new files into /sys/
<anew> it went into offtopic, sorry... but i love lubuntu
<joshuafcole> Does anybody know if it's possible to create new "files" under /sys/ ? Specifically, I'm trying to write a shim script for powertop that does a couple of calculations and dumps the results into the appropriate placesin /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0 rather than trying to figure out how to backport upower/powerd/whatever is in charge of keeping track of these things.
<BluesKaj> tgm4883,  your suggestion about the /etc/resolv.conf/resolv.conf.d/base for nameservers works as well. I think your suggestion is a good one , thanks for the tip.
<joshuafcole> Alternatively, does anybody know whether the upkeep of those files is baked into the kernel, or if not, which daemon maintains them?
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, yw
<Quest> can any one help?
<Quest> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy
<Quest> Pici,  llutz  tgm4883  ^
<ikonia> Quest: did you read the links I suggested you read ?
<Quest> ikonia,  yes
<ikonia> Quest: the ones that explain the basic setup of apache on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Quest: ok - so now that you've read them and got apache running fine, what is your question
<Quest> ikonia,  yes. i have done that
<ikonia> Quest: ok - so what's your question ?
<Quest> ikonia,  the stack link defines my question in detail
<ikonia> Quest: I'm asking you to summerise your question
<Quest> ikonia,  then just 1. and 2. would be fine
<Quest> what modules do I need?
<Quest> what settings (ALL) like proxy (many iam not aware of), virtual host for multiple sites do i need for both tomcat and apache.
<ikonia> Quest: I'm not reading a link, this is IRC, if you want your stackexchanges questions answered, use stack exchange
<ikonia> Quest: what are you trying to setup ?
<Quest> I need to run both .php and .jsp files. I can run them separately on each each (tomcat and apache httpd)
<Quest> Friends tell me I need a proxy (user first hits apache httpd and it forwards to tomcat if its a .jsp, then back to apache and then to the user. php is served by apache in the normal way)
<Quest> I am running php5, apache 2.2 and tomcat7 on ubuntu 12.10 all installed by apt-get.
<ikonia> Quest: apache is a webserver, it will serve webpages, there are modules that tell it what to do with content/code, these are called handlers
<ikonia> Quest: for example the php module is loaded, and you tel it to use that module for .php file extensions
<Quest> what modules i need?
<ikonia> Quest: that's up to you what modules you need
<Quest> what modules i need for proxy
<ikonia> Quest: mod_proxy
<Quest> ikonia,  what choices i have
<ikonia> Quest: it's listed in the doucumentation
<Quest> ikonia,  thats the real problem. i need exact answers.   "mod_proxy" is not in avaialable-mods
<ikonia> Quest: that is the proxy module
<Quest> ikonia,  in /etc/apache2/mods-available$
<ikonia> Quest: and it's detailed in the apache documentation
<ikonia> Quest: that doesn't mean it's not a module
<Quest> ikonia,  and what setting do i have to do
<ikonia> Quest: modules-available is explained in the apache documentation I linked you to earlier
<ikonia> Quest: I suggest you actually read this documentation rather than saying you've read it
<ikonia> Quest: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<Quest> ikonia,  my research says mod_proxy_ajp replaces mod_jk
<Quest> ikonia,  can you give citations for mod_proxy?
<ikonia> Quest: you asked for a proxy module
<ikonia> Quest: you didn't say anything about mod_jk
<ikonia> Quest: what citations do you want ?
<Quest> any form apache
<Quest> from
<ikonia> Quest: I don't understand what you are asking from me
<Quest> ikonia,  http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/citation?s=t
<ikonia> Quest: I'm not asking for a definition of the word citation, I'm asking what you actually want
<Quest> oh
<tgm4883> lol
<Quest> ikonia,  any article that says i need mod_proxy for apache2.2
<ikonia> Quest: I've just linked you to one
<Quest> ikonia,  + the settings/ configs for it
<ikonia> Quest: if you start reading the links I give you rather than keep asking what to do..you'll get moving quicker
<Quest> ikonia,  it doesnt...
<ikonia> Quest: it really does.
<tgm4883> ikonia, can't you just ssh into his machine and do it for him?
<ikonia> Quest: the title is "mod_proxy" - I'm pretty confident it explains "mod_proxy" quite well
<Bray90820> how would i save the boot flags i added to grub during boot
<Quest> ikonia,  the link again?
<ikonia> Bray90820: edit the grub config file, and then update the grub config
<ikonia> Quest: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<Quest> ikonia,  sure its for 2.2 because i only see  proxy_ajp and proxy_http.
<ikonia> Quest: please start READING the links
<ikonia> Quest: you're on your own
<ikonia> Quest: that document says nothing about proxy_ajp
<tgm4883> lol
<Quest> ikonia,  iam very confused.
<Bray90820> ikonia if i changed it once and the booted would it be engaged
<ikonia> Quest: if you are not going to bother to read the information I'm giving you,
<tgm4883> Quest, it says 2.2 right in the link
<Quest> ikonia,  why #httpd guys state contrary
<ikonia> Bray90820: no
<ikonia> Bray90820: you need to write it to the config file, then run update-grub
<Quest> ikonia,  i read your and their links both.
<Quest> tgm4883,  ^
<Bray90820> so there is no editing grub as just a 1 time thing to try out different codes
<Bray90820> by pressing E at the grub meny
<Bray90820> menu
<tomahawks_> hi.. can anyone help me with this problem i have ?
<marmulak> hey buddies
<tomahawks_> hey
<Guest22489> every time i run firefox system crashes. something in memory. is it possible to run firefox ignoring last visited pages?
<tomahawks_> can you help me ?
<ikonia> 21:37 < thumbs> Quest: also, if you'd mind stop asking the same questions over21:37 < thumbs> Quest: also, if you'd mind stop asking the same questions over and over here while appearing not reading our responses, that'd be awesome
<tomahawks_> cant get access to my ubuntu
<ikonia> Quest: so the apache channel got tired of telling you to read the information too
<ikonia> Quest: I've just read what they told you and it does not conflict
<ikonia> Quest: you just didn't read the information you where given
<ikonia> and just kept asking about mod_fcgi
<marmulak> tomahawks_: that's strange... I'm not having any trouble accessing my ubuntu
<Quest> ikonia,  oh you were in #httpd  so thumbs said mod_proxy_ajp.. why?
<Bray90820> ikonia were you talking to me
<Bray90820> waite nevermind
<lvl1rogue> tomahawks_: can you be more specific?
<ikonia> Quest: you're asking different questions in #httpd and #ubuntu
<surbs> Why is firefox used as a default web browser instead of chrome? Additionally, what are advantages of firefox vs chrome? There seem to be logs of updates for firefox, are they necessary or would it be OK to remove firefox completely?
<surbs> lots*
<tomahawks_> marmulak:  could it be problem in router?
<Bray90820> ikonia if i were to hit E at the grub menu enter my code then boot by hitting CTR+X would that work as a 1 time flag
<tomahawks_> i can ping to ubuntu but ubuntu cant ping to my computer
<marmulak> tomahawks_: I do not know... I access my ubuntu without a router
<ikonia> Bray90820: that's a 1 time boot
<tomahawks_> home server ?
<Bray90820> so just to make sure the code does work once if i do it that way right?
<Bray90820> sorry for asking again
<Shaded> Hello
<lvl1rogue> surbs: Chrome isn't opensource. The Chromium browser is. Firefox is also a public license.
<Shaded> I just logged into a new install and see a blank desktop
<Bray90820> Is opera open as well
<Shaded> Wow.
<Shaded> ctrl-alt-f1 entirely shuts it down
<Shaded> I installed a video driver, so I guess it didn't like that
<Shaded> *sigh*
<surbs> lvl1rogue: would removing firefox create any issues for the OS?
<Shaded> Reinstall time again
<X_x> no]
<lvl1rogue> surbs: No
<X_x> you can get to a terminal
<Bray90820> anyone wanna help me TRY to fix a charging but i am having with my dell insperon duo
<tomahawks_> so hey.. i cant connect to ubuntu,., should it be ubuntu server or just normal ubuntu desktop with installed extra ?
<Bray90820> every time i plug or unplyg the charger the system totally hangs
<Bray90820> i get a kernel panic
<lvl1rogue> surbs: you can remove it with no worries
<X_x> shaded hold on a sec you dont need to reinstall
<surbs> lvl1rogue: is the browser a matter of personal preference? i.e. what would you advise one over the other?
<Bray90820> i already tried acpi_backlight=vendor
<lvl1rogue> surbs: the browser is (mostly) preference.
<tomahawks_> does it matter ?
<lvl1rogue> surbs: there are some you may want to avoid (on other OS) which have been known to have gaping security holes
<lvl1rogue> surbs: you'd choose one over the other possibly because of some plugin/extension support you want or because you're comfortable with using Chrome over Firefox
<Shaded> X_x: it's new, I feel like doing it
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my Macbook Pro 5,5 and I cant get screen brightness to work. When i press the keys, a indicator shows, but the screen brightness doesnt change. I tried what it says in the 12.04 macbook pro 5,5 guide on ubuntu wiki, but that broke nvidia so i had to revert the changes. How can i get it working?
<X_x> so you came in here just to tell us you feel like re-installing?
<surbs> lvl1rougue: what security concerns would be worth checking? I mainly, keep firefox in order to see a cross-platform view of a website I am in the process of developing.
<surbs> lvl1rogue* my apologies
<tgm4883> !tab | surbs
<ubottu> surbs: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Shaded> X_x: Well, I had more hope than that, but switching to the terminal server and watching the screen flicker to death killed my hopes and dreams
<Shaded> X_x: Sidenote, I managed to get Grub2.0 working again... except that it doesn't load the GUI properly
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone! Quickie: If I use the wubi-move.sh script to migrate a Wubi install to a partition on my HDD, does it automatically fill all the space on that partition, or does it only fill the space allocated when I first created the Wubi install?
<surbs> !tab | lvl1rogue
<ubottu> lvl1rogue: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<topper4125> thanks surbs... I didn't know about the tab thing either =)
<surbs> !tab | lvl1rogue
<surbs> ubottu, thank you!
<lvl1rogue> surbs: For the most part there shouldn't be any since you won't be letting firefox (or another web browser) run with superuser privileges.
<lvl1rogue> surbs: I was refering to the old Internet Explorer on windows, but thats gotten better.
<SonikkuAmerica> >>> If I use the wubi-move.sh script to migrate a Wubi install to a partition on my HDD, does it automatically fill all the space on that partition, or does it only fill the space allocated when I first created the Wubi install? (Sorry, small amount of !patience)
<surbs> lvl1rogue: awesome, thank you for insight!
<Bray90820> so anytime i plug or unplug the charger from my netbook dell insperon duo i get a kernel panic
<tgunr> Why are the window grow edges so hard to hit? spending 2-20 seconds trying to braw a window is ridiculous
<tgunr> grow
<tgunr>  Bray90820 tarts just downright rude!
<tgunr> thats
<Bray90820> tgunr what did i do
<tgunr> was referring to your charger behavior, not you :)
<Bray90820> ahh ok good
<Bray90820> altho if i close the cover and then plug/unplug the charger it works
<Bray90820> i can fix it by disabling acpi tho
<Bray90820> but we all know that's not really a good idea
<sudoersss> this is very weird. Last line of file is "user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/script  <-- that works with this pc, but not in my laptop. i use sudo visudo on both. both computers has default settings. So weird.
<Bray90820> tgunr would you happen to know of a fix i could try
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll be back!
<tgunr> sorry, I'm a Macintosh kind of guy, day 2 on unbent here
<jdukiet> is there an ubuntu newbie channel ?
<tgunr> i hope it is here, cause thats what I am!
<Bray90820> tgunr i am on a tower MacPro as we speak
<sudoersss> is there some log files what i could try to seek? because this is too weird for me. and i don't stop until my script works also without sudo on that laptop :)
<tgunr> cool, I worked on firmware at Apple for 10+ years
<lvl1rogue> tgunr: for windows resizing check this http://askubuntu.com/a/44705
<tgunr> reading
<lvl1rogue> tgunr: for me I have to use the right mouse button rather then middle
<Bray90820> so anyone else have something for me to try  for my charging eror
<tgunr> uh, don't unplug it? :)
<Bray90820> lol that's not a solution
<tgunr> sounds like you somehow generating an unexpected interrupt when power state changes
<Bray90820> i don't know
<tgunr> you have a core dump?
<Kvoth> I have a problem with cryptsetup, I get this error: Check that kernel supports blowfish-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher (check syslog for more info).
<tgunr> lvl1rogue: will try the right mouse button
<Bray90820> tgure were you talking to me?
<Kvoth> I have all the crypto modules up, less the sha256 that It's says don't found
<Bray90820> tgunr were you talking to me
<jdukiet> tgunr: yeah, well i like to sit and read all the questions and answers, but most of them are above my knowledge level here.
<tgunr> Bray90820: yes, you should have a core dump if it crashed
<Bray90820> tgunr where would i find that
<tgunr> well, on a mac it is in the root at /
<fooooh> hi, i'm running a xubuntu live cd and i'm currently downloading kubuntu using the live system. can i copy the entire live FS into ram so i can remove the live cd from the drive and burn the kubuntu iso?
<Bray90820> i'll have a look
<thexyz> Hello, guys, any info on when (time) will be the touch developer preview available?
<tgunr> right mouse btw does nothing for me :(
<Adam-85> howto install RSSOwl ?
<local> guest account files ... deleted on logout?
<escott> local, yes
<local> esc: thanks. confirmed my hunch...
<methods> is there no package or setup that automatically starts to use an /etc/profile.d type setup for each user ?
<local> guest account: asks for password - what happened?
<jhutchins_wk> methods: In what context?
<methods> context ??
<methods> I'd rather have ~/.profile.d/*
<methods> instead of things like puppet trying to shove values into bashrc or what not
<methods> I'm in the process of adding that to my puppet configs but i figured maybe there was a package or something that would update the default skel to use that
<GreenNerd> Hello.
<jhutchins_wk> I mean what are you trying to do?  I've used it to create web directories with a default web page for each new user, as well as several other kinds of things.
<fbdystang> Hi, I have ubuntu desktop running as my server. My HD randomly appears to fill up (every few days). "df" shows 100% of disk space is used at /dev/sdc1. Please advise
<jhutchins_wk> methods: Ah, I see what you mean.
<escott> fbdystang, probably /var/log but use du to figure out where
<jhutchins_wk> methods: No, nobody's doing that yet.
<methods> honestly should be that way
<lvl1rogue> tgunr: try Alt+F8
<jhutchins_wk> methods: It's a relative new technique for dealing with configurations.  On the other hand, hardly anything messes with individual bash user profiles any more, and it make sense that there's only the central one.  Users don't install personal software.
<methods> not really
<tgunr> tree that, nada
<tgunr> tried that
<jhutchins_wk> methods: How many users do you administer?
<methods> the .d paradigm has been around for a long time
<GreenNerd> Running Ubuntu on my Asus Eee PC Netbook.  The screen brightness is horrible.  How do I get the brightness to work?  The keyboard shortcuts randomly function, and I can not find system preferences on how to adjust brightness using software.  Help?
<lvl1rogue> tgunr: is your keyboard mapped the same as mine?
<lvl1rogue> like ctrl and alt arent switched?
<tgunr> have no idea, standard macbook pro
<tgunr> according to emacs cmd=super
<methods> it's not about software it's about certain users on a production host could use some standard environment setups
<tgunr> option=meta
<jhutchins_wk> methods: So put 'em in /etc/profile.d/
<jhutchins_wk> methods: Or modify the skel files.
<methods> i mean settings that should only apply to the specific user not to everyone at large
<tgunr> ok, going to take a break, my head is sore
<jhutchins_wk> methods: How many users on how many servers?
<methods> yes which is what I'm doing but my original questions was wondering if a package existed to do this already
<lvl1rogue> ok. you were using option for alt?
<jhutchins_wk> methods: You could modify the central profile to read ~/profile.d/*
<methods> ok thanks
<fbdystang> escott: sudo du -sh /var/log shows 63M, so unless I am mistaken var/log is small. Any ideas?
<surbs> is it typical for .Private in the home directory to take up the majority of space on the Ubuntu OS? It's a bunch of encrpty files and im not quite sure what the pupose of .Private is to be honest.
<escott> surbs, thats the ciphertext for your $HOME
<Bray90820> well i have the location where the system dump should be but i don't think one was ever generated
<GreenNerd> I have current release of Ubuntu just installed on my Asus Eee PC Netbook.  I want XFCE desktop environment being the Netbook desktop is garbage.  I have sudo apt-get xfce4.  When I reboot, system is still using gnome Netbook (icons on left side of screen).  I despise this environment.  How do I make XFCE default environment?
<surbs> escott, can you direct me to a more formal interpretation or documentation / what does ciphertext mean?
<surbs> escott, take your time. i will be brb (afk 5mins tops)
<GreenNerd> Help me please.
<SonikkuAmerica> GreenNerd: [ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ]
<GreenNerd> Ok, I will try again.
<Bray90820> how how would i generate a core dump
<GreenNerd> Thank you, SonikkuAmerica
<fbdystang> escott: could it be that 1 of my raid drives are going bad and making it look like 100%?
<escott> surbs, you have encrypted home. that means you have a ciphertext and a plaintext. your $HOME that you see is fake and doesn't exist. it is created as needed from the ciphertext
<escott> fbdystang, no
<fbdystang> escott: thats a relief... how do I figure out what is hogging all the space if du isn't telling me?
<SonikkuAmerica_> And still no one answers: If I use wubi-move.sh to migrate my Wubi install to a partition, does it detect all the space on my partition, or would I have needed to specify a Wubi install exactly as big?
<mgummelt> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 12.10.  I installed via the minimal CD.  When it asked for my network configuration, it seems to have written that data (for eth0) out to /etc/network/interfaces.  I don't want it there, so I removed it, but now ubuntu won't boot.  After grub, I just get a blank screen.  Any ideas?
<paws> in my crontab -e if i put * * * * * what happens?
<GreenNerd> mgummelt: Reinstall.
<GreenNerd> Save yourself hours.
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: What would I do differently in the second install?
<chemistrycool> how do i update my firefox in ubunut so that it is on the developer release channel
<k-stz> mgummelt: its a fresh install.. you updated graphics drivers last?
<chemistrycool> with the most recent version
<mgummelt> I haven't touched the graphics drivers
<GreenNerd> Install 3rd party drivers during the actual install.  Configure network AFTER install is done and rebooted.  mgummelt
<surbs> escott, to free up space what might be some applications / documents to look for that could be safely deleted?
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: the installation process configured the network for me.  it needed to in order to download packages
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: and I didn't see any options to install graphics drivers
<surbs> escott, i am using 12.1 and feel like it diminished my partition alot
<SonikkuAmerica> (That was weird)
<GreenNerd> mgummelt:  Reinstall the system.  Your install didn't work right.  Install 3rd party drivers during installation.  There is a checkbox.
<mgummelt> This only happens after I remove the "eth0" segment from my interfaces file, so I'm not sure what graphics drivers would have to do with it
<raux> ça parle de la ps4 ici ou quoi ?
<GreenNerd> I'm not talking about Graphics drivers, mgummelt
<SonikkuAmerica> !fr | raux
<ubottu> raux: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fbdystang> Ok, i'll open this up to anyone else that can help. "df" shows that /dev/sdc1 is 100% full, but "du" shows /dev as 0M, so what is going on? How do I even know what sdc1 hd is anyways?
<bean> paws, it will run every minute
<paws> bean: thanx
<mgummelt> Are you sure there's an option for 3rd party drivers in the install for the minimal CD?  I don't recall one.  And do you think it could be a network card driver problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> fbdystang: Try running [ sudo fdisk -l ]
<mgummelt> GreenNerd
<escott> fbdystang, in what way is du not telling you?
<lalaland> hello, would like to invite everyone to start learn Krav Maga Self Defense, please visit my website  if you like to get more info: 972kravmaga (dot) com
<lunitik> mgummelt: Debian/Ubuntu uses that file for network configuration, you can't put it somewhere else and have it work
<escott> surbs, tools like du dont know about the ecryptfs FUSE mount and will double count. just dont count $HOME, and only count ~/.Private
<mgummelt> lunitik: I don't mean I removed the file, I mean I removed the "eth0" segment.  I did this so that NetworkManager would manage eth0 instead of ifupdown
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: also, the install configured the interfaces file for me, so I can't do it "after the install"
<Mario4586> help
<lunitik> mgummelt: as far as I'm aware, NetworkManager on Deb systems uses that file
<Mario4586> Where can i get the old version google chrome 17 at for ubuntu?
<sckssssss> i just ran some updates, and upon reboot, unity is no longer visible, i have nvidia graphics
<mgummelt> lunitik: OK, but I didn't remove the file
<surbs> escott, so what would be the best way to measure the amount of space available on the partition?
<GreenNerd> mgummelt: REINSTALL the entire thing.
<GreenNerd> You just installed, so it shouldn't be hard to just do it again.  This time, try installing a more useful version.
<lunitik> mgummelt: I'm dumb, my /etc/network/interfaces doesn't contain eth0 either... I apologize for my distraction.
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: I've done that several times.  And I'd like to install from the minimal CD. Do you have any ideas of what to do differently?  Like I said, there is no option to install 3rd party drivers
<GreenNerd> I don't know what to tell you - I don't use a "minimal CD" that is problematic.  I install the full Desktop edition and then downgrade to XFCE.  My life is more complete using that method.
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: I don't understand the snark, but I guess thanks for the help
<GreenNerd> It wasn't a snark.  It was a fact.
<Wurlitzer> anyone familiar with xChat-Gnome and setting it up to use onion
<sckssssss> any ideas on how i can get unity back?
<fbdystang> escott, the command "sudo du -sh /var" gives me 1.4G, which the hd is 260G
<lunitik> mgummelt: until you get something like nm-applet installed, I would just stick to ifupdown - NetworkManager is a pita on the command line
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: Saying your life is "more complete" by not doing a minimal install like I am is certainly snark
<GreenNerd> No - it is a fact.  By not using problematic methods, I am more satisfied with my course of action rather than death by 1000 razors.
<lunitik> GreenNerd: your answer isn't a solution to his problem, you are telling him to do it your way because you don't know how to do what he wants.
<fbdystang> escott, so either du or df are not working correctly, and I am not sure which one. I would like to first clear the large file wherever it is, then 2) prevent it from happening again. Please advise
<mgummelt> luniti: well nm-applet doesn't work either for interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces.  It leaves those for ifupdown
<GreenNerd> lunitik: Yes, you are correct.  I tell him how to do it the method I use (which works).  Why should I tell him how to do it in a manner in which is problematic?  Your logic is flawed.
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: A Mac OSX user could say that for any of us in here
<lunitik> GreenNerd: You should simply remain silent, he doesn't want to do it that way so it is not useful to dispute it.
<mgummelt> GreenNerd: but that's not really the point of this entire forum
<mgummelt> OK, I'll try a few other things.  Thanks lunitik
<lunitik> mgummelt: Sorry you didn't get a real answer, good luck
<GreenNerd> It is useful to tell people alternate methods of doing things.  Your logic is not sound.
<piorek> I want to move X server from tty7 to some other tty, how do I do that?
<Mario4586> how do i get adobe flash player to work on ubuntu 10.10? I have the flash player installed but it don't work I uninstalled and reinstalled it but not working.. how do i force it to work?
<escott> surbs, fbdystang df is generally correct (except for btrfs)
<Mario4586> Please answer
<lunitik> GreenNerd: People use the minimal ISO's because they want a more custom experience, that method is fully supported so you should not make people feel otherwise.
<Mario4586> Answer my question quick please
<piorek> Mario4586: what browser are you using?
<Bodsda> GreenNerd: relative to the question - your logic is the onee thats flawed
<escott> fbdystang, and what about other partitions
<GreenNerd> Mario4586:  Have you rebooted?
<linux_is_my_hero> is there a chat room for picasa web?
<Mario4586> Yes
<Mario4586> but it still don't work
<Bodsda> Mario4586: how did you install flash?
<GreenNerd> Bodsda: I did not tell him he was wrong.  I told him how to use a method that works with fewer problems.  It is so funny how you want me to aid this man in rubbing his dick with sandpaper...
<lunitik> Mario4586: how did you install flash?
<Mario4586> software center
<fbdystang> escott, I shouldn't have any other partitions. I have a 260G and a RAID 2T so each have own partitions
<Bodsda> GreenNerd: reboot... really? you sure your nott supposed to be idling in ##windows ?
<Mario4586> the ubuntu version is 10.10 as our desktop computer can't handle the newer ubuntu
<GreenNerd> Yes, I have had to reboot during flash install using 10.10
<escott> fbdystang, sorry directories not partitions
<lunitik> Mario4586: dpkg -L flash-installer  (it might be dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree or whatever too, I forget)
<Bodsda> GreenNerd: you doing it wrong then
<fbdystang> escott, df is telling me that /dev/sdc1 is using 100% of disk space. sdc1 is the 260G drive
<Cairo> Are there any dangers to manually installing ubuntu alongisde win7, apart from accidentally deleting the win7 partition instead of splitting it?
<lunitik> Mario4586: sorry, it is dpkg -L flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-nonfree ... but I think your version used the latter.
<fbdystang> escott, so I naturally assume the problem is in that directory and not in other directories. As I mentioned /var/log is only 64M using du
<Bodsda> Cairo: not really, I've done it plenty of times without issue
<lunitik> Mario4586: This will tell me where it has put the files, and whether it actually successfully grabbed the flash lib
<Cairo> Ok, cool
<Cairo> thanks
<escott> fbdystang, why do you think it is not in some other directory
<bunjee> what program burns mp3's and also plays them on an audio player?
<surbs> escott, if i wanted to repartition (daul OS with win 8) what precautionary measures would need to be taken?
<fbdystang> escott, df is telling me that /dev/sdc1 is using 100% of disk space. sdc1 is the 260G drive
<Bodsda> Cairo: don't do it the other way round though - install win7 first otherwise you'll have to reinstall GRUB
<Bodsda> bunjee: brasero
<lunitik> nuclearbob: sound-juicer
<Cairo> Yeah, win7 came pre-installed, and I don't really want to get rid of it, but I also want Ubuntu
<lunitik> Brasero replaced sound-juicer but doesn't do playback
<surbs> how do you get rid of the marketing application that suggests books to buy on amazon, ect. on 12.1?
<Bodsda> Cairo: thats fine, the installer should do a pretty good joob of offering you a side-bby-side partitioning scheme
<fbdystang> escott, Ohhhh, i think I am following you now.
<tgm4883> surbs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash
<Cairo> ok, thanks all
<lunitik> surbs: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<Bodsda> lunitik: I thought he meant makes a cd usable in a cd player - my mistake
<bunjee> bodsda - just the regular audio project? I want too burn Mp3's and play them on a cd player.
<lunitik> Bodsda: I wasn't correcting you, you are not mistaken
<fbdystang> escott, but isn't that a recursive statement if the same dev/harddrive is the one hosting the OS?
<Bodsda> :)
<escott> surbs, precautionary against what
<Mario4586> lunitik what would be a good linux distro for a Athlon-xp 2400 compaq presario sw4020wm computer
<Bodsda> bunjee: I'm not 100% sure what your after - brasero can burn audio CD's usable in a CD player
<escott> fbdystang, recursive i dont follow?
<olls> exit
<lunitik> Mario4586: That is quite old, I would recommend starting with Xubuntu
<Mario4586> lunitik the computer only has 512mb of ram
<surbs> escott, loss of data / files... i understand its advisable to back files up, ect... but am afraid of how win8 will react to the repartition, will it render the system unusable / have there been issues?
<lunitik> Mario4586: that should be fine, Xubuntu is for low powered systems
<surbs> escott, essentiall dont want to have to reinstall both OS because of a repartition
<fbdystang> escott, let me post my df output to pastebin to show
<sckssssss> can someone help me get unity working
<Bodsda> sckssssss: depends what the problem is
<sckssssss> i installed some updates, rebooted, and now i got nothin
<lunitik> surbs: The installer will prompt you to resize automatically, just don't write changes until you are sure... beyond that you should be fine.
<Bodsda> sckssssss: define "nothing"
<sckssssss> no unity
<sckssssss> have desktop and icons
<escott> surbs, i'm not following what you are doing or why. your original question was a confusion about disk usage from the double counting due to the encrypted home. why are you proposing to repartition
<Bodsda> sckssssss: any nity related processes shown in top?
<Bodsda> unity*
<fbdystang> escott, http://pastebin.com/86teYLKK
<lunitik> surbs: Ubuntu expects to be dual-booted, so the installer acts accordingly.
<Mario4586> lunitik is 34GB enough?
<Mario4586> of hard drive space?
<Mario4586> for xubuntu
<lunitik> Mario4586: plenty, Xubuntu will take at most a gig fully installed
<sckssssss> Bodsda: i don't see any
<Frostb1te> Hey can someone help me out
<Frostb1te> im trying to get my HDMI output working
<surbs> lunitik, escott : disk usage is at 98%, was originally planning to remove applications/files in order to free up space. accordingly, i have determined that it might just be a better idea to repartition. additionally this is not a fresh install.
<Bodsda> sckssssss: what happens if you run "unity --replace" ?
<escott> surbs, disk usage as reported by what tool
<Frostb1te> ":(
<surbs> escott, df
<escott> fbdystang, what kind of filesystem do you have
<lunitik> surbs: You will want to backup, and in Software Center it can save  the currently installed state (what packages are installed) so you can get back to where you are quicker.
<fbdystang> escott, ext4
<escott> surbs, have you used baobob to identify where the usage is coming from
<Mario4586> lunitik did you get my msg to you?
<lunitik> surbs: other than that, just reinstall and make more room this time  :)
<Frostb1te> does linux work with hdmi
<sckssssss> Bodsda: interesting that you ask that, i get a circle in the middle of my screen
<surbs> escott, no what is baobob
<sckssssss> it says error: another window manager is running on the screen
<escott> fbdystang, well df is correct in that case. you will have to run "du" on many different disks or use baobob if you have a gui to figure out where the usage is coming from
<lunitik> Frostb1te: yes, but it shouldn't even be Ubuntu's concern.
<escott> !info baobob | surbs fbdystang
<ubottu> surbs fbdystang: Package baobob does not exist in quantal
<Frostb1te> is it my video card/
<surbs> lunitik, haha, i have learned my lesson for sure. was not aware of how much i would fall in love with this OS originally
<sckssssss> unity-panel-service: no process found
<sckssssss> and some compiz stuff
<escott> !find baobob | surbs fbdystang
<ubottu> surbs fbdystang: Package/file baobob does not exist in quantal
<lunitik> Frostb1te: I am using HDMI right now, but there was no config necessary, I just plugged it in... so it is difficult to know what might be wrong there.
<Frostb1te> think you can help me out?
<Frostb1te> i plugged mine in, it reconized it but no output
<Bodsda> sckssssss: log out, on the login screen click the ubuntu/<some other window manager icon> next to your login name - ensure it is useing something like "Ubuntu" or "Unity" rather than anything else
<Frostb1te> NVIDIA Corporation GF108
<fbdystang> surbs, at least there are 2 of us getting mangled by disk usage errors :)
<paws> home come my home dir chmod permissions always change after i reboot? I want to keep my /home/user to 755 (for apache)
<escott> fbdystang, i keep saying disks/partitions when i mean directories, but check du -hs /
<Bodsda> paws: I have no idea about the auto permission change - but why are you running apache sites from your home dir?
<sckssssss> Bodsda: i don't see that as an option anywhere
<surbs> escott, can you explain the syntax behind " '!find' - what does this do? 'baobob' - what is it? '|' - what does this mean? "
<fbdystang> escott, I have a suspicion if I reboot the problem will be solved, but the underlying root problem of it filling up would still be unkown
<Bodsda> sckssssss: it's kind of hidden, somewhere on the login screen is a small icon which when you click on it allows you to select a different window manager
<surbs> fbdystang, fo sho hahaha
<escott> !info baobab | surbs fbdystang i was spelling it wrong
<ubottu> surbs fbdystang i was spelling it wrong: baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 145 kB, installed size 756 kB
<rootpt> Can someone tell me 1 good sh*tlist/blacklist plugin/script please? and a clone too? (for xchat)
<sckssssss> def not an option
<surbs> ubottu, NICE!
<fbdystang> surbs, ubottu is a bot, invoked by escott :)
<surbs> #irc noob XD
<fbdystang> escott, sudo du -hs / appears to hang
#ubuntu 2013-02-21
<escott> fbdystang, if it would go away on reboot it a kernel bug of some kind
<fuzzyghost> Heya, got a quick question; how bad is it, if you sudo chmod 0+rwx / on a local machine?
<escott> fbdystang, or your /tmp is enormous
<fbdystang> escott, should I just try rebooting now?
<escott> fuzzyghost, reinstall
<fuzzyghost> Really?
<fuzzyghost> So, it is usable, as long as I don't reboot/turn off?
<fuzzyghost> Is it fixable at this point that I can use it?
<eighteens> hi i'm trying to get a kodak esp 2150 wireless printer to work in ubuntu 13.04 with no luck at all, however it will print to a hp printer via usb cable
<surbs> escott, lunitik, fbdystang: i have class, will be moving location and disconnecting for the time being. hopefully you will be still on; as of now thank you for the help!
<Guest65921> any one can help with getting ubuntu 12.10  to work with intel 845g graphics?
<fuzzyghost> What were the permissions before hand?
<fuzzyghost> Anything I can do?
<surbs> Guest65921, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ might be a start
<OerHeks> fuzzyghost, reinstall, backup your data first
<fbdystang> escott, sudo du -sh /tmp says 100K
<fuzzyghost> All my stuff is kept on a secondary drive, but I'm not in a position to reinstall at the moment.  I'm on vacation two states away from my secondary machines, no extra install discs.
<sckssssss> can anyone tell me how to get unity back
<Edogaa> anyone here use the i3 WM?
<fuzzyghost> I didn't use -r, just on the root directory.  Root still owns /, and the directories below.  Can't I just sudo chmod o=rw, or o=r?
<fbdystang> escott, i give up I am rebooting
<mario45366> Lunikiti Do you happen to know why yahoo is redirecting google chrome 17 to http://m.yahoo.com/?.tsrc=yahoo&mobile_view_default=true  the mobile site?  I never did this before
<hexacode> hey you guys, i had ubuntu and windows 7 running dual boot, then i installed mint over ubuntu and now i have no dual boot options...it just goes straight to windows....wat can i do about this? i know mint was installed successfully
<Jordan_U> hexacode: Try asking in #grub or in the mint support channel. This channel only supports Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> !mint | hexacode
<ubottu> hexacode: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<escott> fuzzyghost, if you didnt -r its mostly ok 755
<fbdystang> escott, dang I rebooted and borked it. No GUI in. Please help me find the offending file through command line...please
<escott> fuzzyghost, you do have to worry somewhat if it were a multi user system and someone notice and took advantag eof it
<escott> fbdystang, you could boot the livecd and use the gui from it
<fuzzyghost> Okay, going to set permissions in / back to 755.
<fuzzyghost> I'm the only user set up on this laptop.
<sckssssss> WHY DON'T I HAVE UNITY
<fuzzyghost> Thank you.
<sckssssss> woops
<fbdystang> escott, ok I could do that, is that the best way?
<escott> fbdystang, if you are more comfortable with a gui yes
<fbdystang> escott, is it ok if I check back in with you later when I can be physically in front of the server/
<fbdystang> *?
<fuzzyghost> Just in case, my flub was sudo chmod o+rwx /*, but I performed a sudo chmod 755 /*.
<fuzzyghost> So hopefully I won't need to reinstall.
<fuzzyghost> Either way, thank you all for the help.
<psomodi> Hi, anybody with any experience with VIA video drivers?
<Lockzi> Hey guys, I have a problem I hope you can help me with. I am trying to autostart an rvm application on boot... Any hints? The problem is first of all RVM that assumes an bash environment, secondly I want it to run as a specific user
<dr_willis> Via makes video chipsets? thought they were a MB chipset/maker
<dr_willis> Lockzi:  no idea what rvm is.. but if its a non-X-Gui program. you could start it from rc.local as whatever user you want
<Lockzi> dr_willis: https://rvm.io/
<Lockzi> It's Ruby essentially
<dr_willis> you can use sudo or su from rc.local to spawn somthing as a differnt  user. in  /etc/rc.local
<Lockzi> can I "chain" that with a screen session that it lives in?
<dr_willis> you could spawn a screen session from rc.local if you wanted
<dr_willis> and screen can be set to auto-run differnent apps in differnt sessions
<dr_willis> or use tmux, or byobu
<Lockzi> dr_willis, what do you mean by "set to auto-run"? That sounds interesting ;)
<dr_willis> you can run apps when you start screen...
<dr_willis> just like it sounds..
<Lockzi> Ah, ok
<dr_willis> see the screen docs.. i rarely  use  the  feature
<dr_willis> tmux has similer feature i recall
<Lockzi> How would you recomment I try this out?
<Lockzi> I rather not reboot all the time while testing
<dr_willis> get a screen session doing what you want. then  figure out  how to  launch  it from rc.local
<dr_willis> via sudo or su in rc.local
<dr_willis> this may  not work right if your users are using encrypted homes..
<dr_willis> and the user you want to run stuff as.. has their home encrypted
<approach_> exit
<Fishscene> ok so, I'm trying to boot a laptop off of Ubuntu. Can't burn a CD because it's 800MB, can't burn a DVD because (I have no idea?), BIOS spits error can't boot from device. I can't boot from USB because while creating it, Pendrive says it will be unbootable. Tried downloading Xubuntu, but I can't seem to get a good download link.
<sckssssss> can nobody help me with unity?
<fbdystang> escott, I found the file ".xsession-errors"
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how I might possibly boot Ubuntu??
<fbdystang> 170G
<dr_willis> Fishscene:  the pendrivelinux site has alternative tools to  making  a bootable usb
<Lockzi> dr_willis While testing now it asks me for a password when I run the su command, that will NOT happen when ran through rc.local?
<dr_willis> Fishscene:  you can image the iso strifht to usb via dd or windows imageing tools if needed
<dr_willis> Lockzi:  rc.local runs as root to  begin with
<Lockzi> dr_willis Which means that chaning users should not require passwords?
<dr_willis> sckssssss:  ask a actual question to see
<dr_willis> Lockzi:  you got it
<Lockzi> Perfect
<Fishscene> dr_willis: I'll look into the pendrive alternate solution. I can't dd anything properly (believe me, I've tried)
<sckssssss> oh, you mean repeat it
<sckssssss> ok
<dr_willis> Lockzi:  ive started vnc sessions that way befor
<dr_willis> Fishscene:  what os are you  on right now?
<Lockzi> So... In my script I have: su -c "screen -d -m -S SiriProxy" - administrator
<sckssssss> when i login, there is no unity, just a desktop and icons
<Lockzi> But it does not initiate a screen session...
<sckssssss> happened after i installed updates
<peopleoftheinter> i have an ad blocker in my android /etc/hosts, could someone please give me the link of http://adf.ly/B91Zt ? thx
<fbdystang> dr_willis, how do I read a 170Gb error log through the command line?
<dr_willis> sckssssss:  either its a video driver issue. or a user config issue.. if a newly  made user fails - that points to a video driver issue
<sckssssss> its not the video drivers
<sckssssss> i am still using them
<dr_willis> fbdystang:  with the more or less commands..  but i bet you are going to have a hard time finding any  use full info
<sckssssss> can also login to other window managers
<Guest65921> any one can help with intel82845 graphics driver in ubuntu 12.10
<Lockzi> Sorry, scratch that - it does indeed create a screen session... But then it does not run the following commands (silly me)
<dr_willis> sckssssss:  prove that  statement by   adding a new user. and see if  they work properly
<Fishscene> dr_willis: I'm on Windows 7 x64
<fbdystang> dr_willis, is there a way to just display the last little bit of errors?
<dr_willis> sckssssss:  sudo adduser billgates    then see if billgatges can login properly
<dr_willis> Fishscene:  theres windows image tools that can image the iso  straight to flash. you may need to rename the .iso  to  .img  but they can work. I might  have some listed at  my   delicious.com/dr_willis page
<Fishscene> ok. Thanks mate!
<dr_willis> Fishscene:  the #raspberrypi channel should know of more imageing tools also.
<dr_willis> about the only  time i use them is to  image a raspPi img to a sd card.
<dr_willis> bb in a few...
<crooper> q
<idiocrash> hi guys, anyone familiar with OpenDirectory?
<Lockzi> dr_willis: Where should I place my custom bash script? ~/bin?
<Lockzi> init.d/?
<Tellmarch> Hello, what is the best option to encrypt a full external hard drive? i'd like to keep good performances, if possible...
<sckssssss> still no unity
<sckssssss> new user logs in fine
<escott> fbdystang, you can safely remove that
<histo> !anyone | idiocrash
<ubottu> idiocrash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jeaton> i dont know if this would be a problem with ubuntu, gnome, or xchat but when I click minimize to tray, xchat disappears completely
<Jeaton> even though the process is still running
<histo> Jeaton: it's on the launmcher
<escott> fbdystang, tail ~/.xsession-errors
<histo> s/launmcher/launcher/
<Jofironses> ello, I'm going to engage in an academic projects in which I'm going to need signals of up to 5 V. So I'd like to know if it is possible to output such signals with the sound card in my pc from linux or is it better to use a serial port from usb? Or maybe there is another better choice?
<sckssssss> i think you can get 3.3/5v out of usb
<histo> Jofironses: serial/usb
<Jeaton> histo, what do you mean by that? I know it use to stick it on the indicator tray
<Jeaton> but it doesnt show up anywhere
<Jofironses> right, is there something made to work with the serial on linux?
<Jofironses> I mean, some kind of command
<Jofironses> or maybe a library
<histo> Jofironses: you could write directly to it in linux. Everything is files. You may wan't to look at rasbperry pi and their gpio pins or ask some of them. I'm sure there is an pi channel on freenode.
<Fishscene> dr_willis: I figured out the pendrivelinux.com installer problem. The drive was formatted FAT32 or EXFAT. It needed to be NTFS. It's too bad that the format option on the universal usb installer doesn't *actually* format the drive to what it needs.
<Jofironses> histo: Thanks for your sugestion, I'll look into it.
<Lockzi> dr_willis: Thank you for your help - I got it working! :)
<sckssssss> wish you would help me...
<histo> Jofironses: or the arduino community would have some input
<sckssssss> i heard you are good at it...
<Jofironses> k
<histo> !who | sckssssss
<ubottu> sckssssss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sckssssss> he knows who he is
<celso_> hi people! Does anyone knows how to fix the "dummy output" sound bug on ubuntu 12.10 and ubuntu 12.04.2 versions?
<StephBot> The new LibreOffice 4.0 is released, but why I can't update to it by using apt?
<Jeaton> histo, what do you mean by it's on the launcher?
<escott> StephBot, because thats not how ubuntu works
<Tellmarch> StephBot, ubuntu will generally not let you use the latest versions of software... you'll get a new version when you upgrade your ubuntu (to 13.04 in a few months for instance)
<Tellmarch> it's often possible to add unofficial repositories though, with the latest versions
<PackOfHighly> anyone know why a bootable 12.04 on usb drive made with Pendrive would boot into the start screen (where you can select start unbuntu install unbutu boot 1st harddrive, etc) but just go to that screen again when you select any option besides boot from 1st harddrive?
<sckssssss> why does unity suck so bad?
<histo> Jeaton: the thing on the left side of the desktop where all the icons are. When you minimize something in unity it goes there to it's icon.
<_helios_> sckssssss: I don't think Unity sucks.
<histo> sckssssss: I don't think it does either. It's growing on me quite a bit. You don't have to use it either. No one is twisting your arm.
<sckssssss> lol, yeah, you are right
<sckssssss> i'll just stop using it
<_helios_> sckssssss: there's plenty of flavors to choose from.
<S-USA|Annoyed> Does a Wubi install need to be the same size as the target partition of the HDD you wish to move it to? (wubi-move.sh)
<_helios_> S-USA|Annoyed: I wouldn't suggest a Wubi install.
<histo> !notunity | sckssssss
<ubottu> sckssssss: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<histo> S-USA|Annoyed: who wrote wubi-move.sh?
<Tellmarch> S-USA|Annoyed, it just needs to be bigger
<sckssssss> i have gnome-shell
<Jeaton> histo, im running gnome-classic, i guess that is supported here, and previous versions of ubuntu ive ran, it has always stuck it on the indicator tray
 * dr_willis suggests running away from wubi
<sckssssss> only use it when unity hates me
 * _helios_ agrees with dr_willis 
<Tellmarch> guys, he's precisely trying to run away from wub
<Tellmarch> wubi
<histo> Jeaton: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Jeaton> 12.10
<Jeaton> anyway, this install, whenever i minimize xchat, it disappears completely, even though the process is still running
<histo> Jeaton: How exactly are you running gnome-classic?  Did you install gnome-panel?
<histo> Jeaton: Can you bring it back with alt+tab
<psomodi> hi everyone
<Jeaton> ive never tried alt+tab to see if it works
<asdad5a> hi
<asdad5a> how i can make the cube
<psomodi> anybody with experience with via chrome9 gpu's?
<asdad5a> with alt+tab xubuntu
<psomodi> i cant boot live cd... :S
<asdad5a> why?
<asdad5a> what appear?
<Jeaton> anyway, i just switched it over to gnome classic under session when I did a fresh install
<psomodi> i get black screen before ubuntu 12.10 and four dots screen
<dr_willis> asdad5a: the cube is a compiz feature.
<SonikkuAmerica> (TEST)
<LaserShark> (echo)
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica: pass
<grimeton> hi
<asdad5a> i got that trouble with amd hd6520g
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis, LaserShark: (Thank you, I was having connection issues.)
<Jeaton> no, alt+tab isn't working
<asdad5a> when you poweron your pc
<grimeton> either i have some trouble with my filesystem or somebody put a file with utf-8 into the package tree
<asdad5a> appear the grub
<grimeton> the readline-common package has a lot of utf-8 stuff in it
<grimeton> and apt-get errors out
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | asdad5a
<asdad5a> and you need to edit something and agree some words that i cant remember and it work
<ubottu> asdad5a: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: you know, you could just do /whois SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: True enough... it said I wasn't connected before. A couple of people think it's floodbot ban magic.
<SonikkuAmerica> Anyway: I'm planning on migrating a Wubi install to a physical partition via the wubi-move.sh script. Do the Wubi install and the physical partition have to be the same size for it to work correctly? (Currently, Wubi < physical partition)
<YueFairchild> I'm having trouble with installing xubuntu from a live cd.
<YueFairchild> Whenever the installer gets to the part where it loads the webcam to take a user picture, it displays garbage characters in the webcam window, then says it reached an unrecoverable error.
<YueFairchild> What am I doing wrong?
<sazpaimon_> how do I make it so alt+tab switches between all windows, instead of grouping by applications?
<sazpaimon_> Ubuntu 12.10 BTW
<Tellmarch> YueFairchild, ubuntu is doing something wrong, not you :-)
<escott> YueFairchild, thats fun. can you disable the webcam?
<YueFairchild> I don't know linux so well. Is that possible, from the live CD?
<escott> YueFairchild, the easiest would be to unplug it but if it is built in thats harder
<YueFairchild> Built-in, I'm afraid. It's a laptop.
<Lucenut> Hey guys, I'm a newb with xubuntu. I like it but can't figure out how to connect to my local network/windows shares.
<PackOfHighly> Anyone know why booting to a live USB and selecting the first option on the  boot menu to start a live session would just start the boot menu over again?
<YueFairchild> Escott, is it okay if I PM you?
<dr_willis> sazpaimon_: i belive thers a stting in compiz via the ccsm tool for that. i think i saw a guide on that tweak at    askubuntu.com
<escott> YueFairchild, if you ctrl-alt-f1 and login at the console you can "sudo lsmod | grep v4l" and that should list something. then "sudo rmmod <<the word with v4l on the left>>"
<escott> YueFairchild, ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui
<witheld> Okay, Ubuntu has a package called libwebkitgtk-1.0-0. It also has a package called libwebkitgtk-3.0. Both of these have the exact same description. The newest version of webkitgtk(according to webkitgtk.org), is 1.11.5. I'm confused
<sazpaimon_> dr_willis, I assigned alt tab to "Key to flip through windows in the switcher", but that makes it so alt+tab is essentially alt+`
<SonikkuAmerica> PackOfHighly: Probably either a recursive call in the menu, or something got nutsed up when you downloaded the ISO in the first place.
<escott> YueFairchild, alternately "sudo rmmod videodev" but I dont want to make assumptions about what device module it is
<YueFairchild> Ummm.
<arcadia> Hello?
<YueFairchild> Can I PM you? I'm not getting a console.
<SonikkuAmerica> arcadia: Hello!
<Lucenut> Actually I guess I have Xfce. How do I connect to my local network windows shares?
<Tellmarch> Lucenut, first answer in http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ ?
<SonikkuAmerica> >>> I'm planning on migrating a Wubi install to a physical partition via the wubi-move.sh script. Do the Wubi install and the physical partition have to be the same size for it to work correctly? (Currently, Wubi < physical partition)
<YueFairchild> I typed sudo lsmod | grep v4lm and nothing happened
<Tellmarch> SonikkuAmerica, then you're fine
<escott> YueFairchild, alternately you could boot the livecd and select try ubuntu then remove the module, then click the install ubuntu button
<arcadia> I need to ask your advice on something. If thats okay and ofcourse youre not busy and all :D
<Tellmarch> SonikkuAmerica, it checks the size for you anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> Tellmarch: Thanks! (I've been waiting all day for an answer)
<PackOfHighly> SonikkuAmerica: the md5sum checks out and I didn't make any changes to the boot menu.  It's what comes on ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<escott> YueFairchild, its preferred to keep the conversation in channel in case someone else sees something im missing
<YueFairchild> Oh, okay
<mlimb> hi all- does anyone use virtualenvwrapper here?
<sayd> yup
<mlimb> i'm trying to locate my virtualenvwrapper_bashrc file
<YueFairchild> I'm going to try disabling the module from the Xubuntu UI.
<YueFairchild> How do I do that?
<mlimb> and been looking up linux commands to do one, but having difficulty
<Lucenut> "Yes, using Gigolo. If you are not able to see the network check if gvfs-backends is installed."
<Lucenut> How do I do that?
<mlimb> sayd: do you know where your virtualenvwrapper_bashrc file is located?
<escott> YueFairchild, the module is either going to be videodev or something related to v4l
<sayd> mlimb: looking
<YueFairchild> But...
<YueFairchild> How do I GET TO the module?
<mlimb> when I do locate 'virtualenvwrapper_bashrc' or find -name 'virtualenvwrapper_bashrc' I don't get any output
<mlimb> sayd: thanks
<sayd> mlimb: youre talking abuot the file youre supposed to source in .{bash|zsh}login right
<mlimb> sayd: yep
<escott> YueFairchild, with lsmod the stuff on the left is the module, the stuff on the right depends on the stuff on the left. so lsmod | grep v4l will show you the v4l module, you probably have videodev attached to that and uvcvideo or whatever actual camera driver attached to videodev.
<sayd> mine is /usr/local/share/python/virtualenvwrapper.sh
<sayd> im not sure where you got that filename
<fbdystang> escott, I figured out the file and deleted it. I found the problem with the logs being huge = vino-server. can I just reinstall vino-server to get it running again?
<escott> YueFairchild, the actual command to remove modules is "sudo rmmod module-name"
<mlimb> i got it from this link http://www.doughellmann.com/articles/pythonmagazine/completely-different/2008-05-virtualenvwrapper/index.html
<escott> fbdystang, you can also periodically remove that file
<mlimb> sayd: what command do you recommend for finding file or directory on linux??
<mlimb> that you have no idea where it is
<sayd> which
<sayd> locate, whence, whereis
<escott> fbdystang, there is probably a way you could redirect xsession errors to /dev/null on a specific application basis which might be the best workaround
<sayd> find
<mlimb> sayd: if you don't get any output does it mean it doesn't exist??
<sayd> find . -name foo*.c
<arcadia> I am new to linux and messing with ubuntu. Most of the time, i am encountering errors that is not familiar with me. I need to somewhat restore the current state of my ubuntu like nothing happened so that i can do trial and error. I tried google and the best answer i got is to clone my partition, I need your advice.
<sayd> mlimb: no those w* commands all search the PATH
<dr_willis> locate uses a database thats updated tegullary
<fbdystang> escott, I had done that previously but it looks like it broke on an update or something. I also created a directory with the same name so it couldn't write to it. Broke again. I found the reason the logs were growing and it is fixed. However, vino-server does not work, any ideas?
<escott> fbdystang, not really
<mlimb> sayd: you're saying that all the w* commands only search within the path, so files not in the path wont' be detected, right?
<sayd> yep mlimb
<elisa87> What should I do? unable to find program 'java' on your PATH
<mlimb> sayd: but what does it mean if you don't get any return stmt? after i type any of the above commands with virtualenvwrapper_bashrc i don't get any output
<sayd> you can use find from the root with sudo to search all the things
<dr_willis> install java
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mlimb> sayd: ok but that would probably take more time I assume
<sayd> mlimb: sudo find / -name virtualenvwrapper*
<fbdystang> escott, it looks like a simple restart fixed vino-server. Wow. Thanks for the help :)
<arcadia> Hello
<arcadia> mind if i ask something?
<sayd> mlimb: did you install recently?
<sayd> follow the docs here: and make sure you have the env vars set: http://virtualenvwrapper.readthedocs.org/en/latest/install.html
<histo> sayd: whynot use locate
<sayd> it looks like the _bashrc is from 1.x
<sayd> histo: i told him about locate
<Lucenut> OK, so I enter my Server name in Gigolo, then it asks for share and I enter the share name which is "wwwroot" and username "Greg".
<Lucenut> But it won't connect.
<histo> mlimb: locate filename   If it's something recently installed sudo updatedb first  to update slocates database
<Bray90820> Anyone around to help me fix my charging problem on my dell insperon duo
<Bray90820> every time i plug or unplug the charger i get a kernel panic
<Lucenut> It pops up a dialog asking for Domain and password.
<paws> how can i monitor my RAM to see which process is taking up ram... it keeps going higher and higher.. and my ram never goes any lower
<elisa87> dr_willis which java? oracle java or sun java?
<Lucenut> I tried WORKGROUP and then my pw but no worky.
<sayd> paws: top
<Tellmarch> elisa87, oracle bought sun
<Tellmarch> so it's the same
<escott> paws, what possible benefit is there to having ram usage go down?
<mlimb> sayd: yep that worked!
<paws> sayd: top sorts the processes by CPU how can sort it by RAM
<escott> !atemyram
<Bray90820> Sun almost bought apple once
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<histo> paws: you can use top or nmon or ps
<escott> paws, ^^^
<mlimb> sayd: o I'm not him
<paws> escott: when i reach 90s% i want it to go down :)
<sayd> paws: oram
<fbdystang> temp
<escott> paws, then i'm glad you don't write operating systems
<mlimb> histo: o that helps too thanks
<sayd> actually not sure what the command is to sort by ram in ubuntu's top
<sayd> in osx you can use 'o' in the app to change the ordering
<arcadia> I need to somewhat restore the current state of my ubuntu like nothing happened so that i can do trial and error. I tried google and the best answer i got is to clone my partition, I need your advice.
<sayd> paws: f
<histo> paws: make sure you read the linuxatemyram.com  page
<Lucenut> What do I put for domain when trying to connect to windows shares with Gigolo? I tried WORKGROUP.
<histo> sayd: you can use the > key to move forward through the column sorts. and < to go back
<histo> or press the n key
<sayd> histo: thx
<deadmund> Using wireshark, what is this traffic I see going to "daisy.ubuntu.com" ?
<sayd> histo is there a way to know what the current sort is?
<sayd> there is no visual cue with using >?
<dr_willis> htop is a little easier to use
<elisa87> Why do I have this error ? hpcviewer: cannot execute binary file
<escott> YueFairchild, any progress?
<SunMoonStar> Hi all. I want to install this font and am having trouble. http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html Fristly I don't know which file type to get. It offers otf and psa and something else. I tried to download the OTF one and in the ubuntu font viewer I clicked Install. However, it said install failed.
<Random832> SunMoonStar: try putting the file in your ~/.fonts directory (make the directory if it doesn't exist)
<SunMoonStar> Random832: and that is all?
<Random832> i said try it - i make no guarantees it will work
<Random832> the OTF is probably the file you want though
<histo> sayd: turning color mode on with z you can see
<YueFairchild> Sorry!
<histo> sayd: or if you use b possibly
<YueFairchild> This is my mom's laptop, soooo she decided she'd use my computer.
<escott> SunMoonStar, spin around clockwise three times and chant "i think it will work, i think it will work, i think it will work"
<escott> SunMoonStar, you might have to logout, but with any basic ttf that should be sufficient
<SunMoonStar> wow that worked
<histo> sayd: type x then b
<SunMoonStar> haha
<SunMoonStar> thanks guys
<YueFairchild> So...What am I doing, exactly?
<YueFairchild> To disable the webcam from the live CD?
<sayd> histo: nice
<histo> sayd: I'm just quickly browsing hte man pages there are tons of options. I just use nmon or htop
<SunMoonStar> I'm not sure if it worked because of ~/.fonts or because I spun around 3 times
<escott> YueFairchild, well you have to get to a terminal, and then find and remove the appropriate module
<YueFairchild> Okay. How do I get to a terminal?
<YueFairchild> Ctrl-alt-f1?
<sayd> yeah, i was looking at ntop too
<histo> sayd: htop is a lot nicer.  nmon is more of an overall tool. not pid specific.
<Bray90820> on my dell insperon duo netbook every time i plug or unplug the charger i get a kernel panic
<genii-around> YueFairchild: More importantly, don't forget how to return to the desktop:  alt-F7
<histo> Bray90820: What from acpi freaking out?  Have yout ried search askubuntu or the forums for your model + version of ubunut?
<YueFairchild> heh.
<escott> YueFairchild, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1695359/
<YueFairchild> Okay.
<elisa87> dr_willis Why do I have this error ? hpcviewer: cannot execute binary file
<YueFairchild> I'm at a terminal.
<Bray90820> i have tried ubuntu forums and everyone is saying that dell themselves have to fix it but on some ubuntu based distros such as JollyOS it works fine
<escott> YueFairchild, so "lsmod | grep vid" and figure out what one is the camera
<Bray90820> if i disable acpi it works correctly tho
<histo> YueFairchild: why are you trying to disable the webcam?
<YueFairchild> Because the installer crashes.
<dr_willis> elisa87: file is not executable or currupted. or invalis
<escott> histo, kernel panic on install
<YueFairchild> Anyway, all I got was
<histo> ahh
<YueFairchild> >videodev 95841 1 gspca_main
<histo> that's odd
<dr_willis> elisa87: file is not executable or currupted. or invalid script file
<YueFairchild> >video 18847 1 1915
<YueFairchild> That's all I got.
<histo> YueFairchild: lsmod | grep vid | pastebinit
<escott> YueFairchild, the gspca_main is probably the one you want
<YueFairchild> So...What do I type to disable gspca_main?
<escott> YueFairchild, "sudo rmmod gscpa_main"
<escott> YueFairchild, "sudo rmmod gspca_main"
<Bray90820> histo i think acpi is freaking out
<escott> YueFairchild, and hopefully it doesn't get reprobed later.
<histo> Bray90820: So it's an issue with whatever kernel you are running and your hardware if others are fine.
<histo> Bray90820: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<YueFairchild> ERROR: Module gspca_main is in use by gspca_vc032x
<Bray90820> 12.04 x64
<escott> YueFairchild, then remove the gspca_vc032x then gspca_main
<elisa87> dr_willis how can I convert a C++ program into .exe binary?
<Bray90820> and it has happened on all previous versions of ubuntu as well
<escott> elisa87, g++
<histo> Bray90820: You could try running a newer kernel and see if it solves your issue
<YueFairchild> I think it worked.
<dr_willis> elisa87: you compile code. and windows uses. exe  not linux
<psomodi> Hi, do you know how to start openchrome drivers at grub menu?
<Bray90820> histo if i run this code it seems to fix it
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EdJu3HXb
<histo> Bray90820: although I believe they just added the quantal kernel to precise with 12.04.2
<Bray90820> but i think that just turns ACPI off
<escott> YueFairchild, lsmod | grep gspca should be blank
<YueFairchild> Here we go. :x
<elisa87> dr_willis:  sorry I have this .C file and I don't know how to turn it into .exe binary ?! with gcc
<escott> YueFairchild, then try the install. hopefully it works. if it does you will want to blacklist those modules after the install
<YueFairchild> Let's see if it crashes again.
<histo> Bray90820: I'm not sure perhaps someone else will.
<YueFairchild> I think it worked!
<Bray90820> Anyone else :)
<YueFairchild> IT WORKED!
<YueFairchild> Thank you so much, everyone?
<Bray90820> Also if i close the cover and then plug/unplug the charger i don't get the panic
<escott> YueFairchild, do lookup modules blacklists
<escott> YueFairchild, you just need a file in /etc/modprobe.d that contains "blacklist gspcs-blah-blah
<escott> YueFairchild, and maybe an update-initramfs
<cagrijost> hello guys, anyone know about the ubuntu installer=
<cfhowlett> !anyone|cagrijost,
<ubottu> cagrijost,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cagrijost> sorry :-( my installer wont detect anything on my 3tb harddisk on the laptop. it shows an empty harddisk
<escott> cagrijost, brand new laptop with windows 7?
<cagrijost> brand new with win 7, but upgraded to win 8
<escott> cagrijost, interesting. can you paste the output of "sudo parted -l"
<escott> !paste | cagrijost
<ubottu> cagrijost: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pooltable> when i am chose from two grafix cards is core clock speeed the main factor on the fastest ??
<escott> pooltable, no
<cagrijost>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10  	  Number  Start  End  Size  File system  Name  Flags   Model: Integral Courier (scsi) Disk /dev/sdb: 16,0GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags  1      4129kB  16,0GB  16,0GB  primary  fat32        boot, lba
<cagrijost> okay.. that was bad
<pooltable> escott how do i know?
<cagrijost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1695465/
<escott> cagrijost, its not even showing the disk. that is exciting
<pooltable> escott not sure on amd which is 21 more money or nvida?
<cagrijost> sorry my bad
<cagrijost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1695478/
<escott> cagrijost, gotta love MSFT they really screwed that one up
<cagrijost> what is msft :b
<psusi> what do you mean not showing the disk?
<escott> cagrijost, so rodsbooks.com is going to be something you will want as a reference
<escott> cagrijost, assuming that windows boots it appears that your win7->win8 transition introduced a blank gpt table onto the disk but did not invalidate the existing msdos table
<pooltable> or any other grafix card compare site help ???
<dr_willis> !compile | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<escott> cagrijost, on top of that an msdos table won't support your 3tb disk
<psusi> escott, why do you say that?
<psusi> escott, he didn't show the disk in question in his paste
<asdff> hello all.. quick question.. anyone who has a acer c7 chrubuntu installed, is apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade safe or will it break anything? anything i should know?
<mega1> is there a command to see whos using the ftp when they loged in
<escott> psusi, i was responding to the first paste
<dr_willis> asdff:  chrubuntu?
<elisa87> a .o is considered an application or only a .exe ?
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, chrome buntu??
<SolarisBoy> really?
<dr_willis> elisa87:  the  extension .exe is for windows. not linux
<psusi> escott, I must have missed it, where's that?
<cagrijost> psusi: the installer says i got no existing OS on my drive etc. and when it press the "do something else" button, then it shows one big 3tb partition
<dr_willis> elisa87:  a file in linux is executable it it has the executable bit set
<psusi> cagrijost, and what does parted -l show?
<YueFairchild> Uhhh.
<YueFairchild> It restarted and all I see is a black screen.
<cagrijost> escott: you sure? because the win8 was a clean install, i whiped everything etc
<escott> cagrijost, for your system the configuration i would want is a gpt table with a bios boot. that means you need to use "gdisk" to zap the gpt structures, then convert the existing msdos table to a gpt table, then add a grub_bios partition of 1MB or so, and then install ubuntu
<asdff> chrubuntu = chromebooks ubuntu
<YueFairchild> Did I break something?
<escott> cagrijost, well it did something wrong
<escott> !nomodeset | YueFairchild
<ubottu> YueFairchild: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> asdff:  update/upgrade/distupgrade should be safe - Upgradeing to the next RELEASE may be a problem
<mega1> is there a command to see whos using the ftp when they loged in, on ubuntu server 12.04
<escott> cagrijost, you should NOT have a gpt table that is empty
<escott> cagrijost, ubuntu is entirely in the right claiming that disk is blank
<psusi> escott, actually, it isn't...
<escott> cagrijost, i imagine "sudo fdisk -l" will show your windows partitions
<cagrijost> escott: but any disk partition application on windows says otherwise
<costin> how do i find out where an application in launcher has its icon?
<psusi> escott, if a fresh MBR has been placed on the disk with "normal" partitions on it, the gpt is invalid and should be ignored... earlier versions of parted were buggy in this regard
<dr_willis> costin:  its  defined in the apps .desktop file
<dr_willis> costin:  ie:   gedit.desktop
<psusi> cagrijost, what did parted -l show? I only saw one pastebin link and it was edited to only show your flash drive
<escott> psusi, if you are putting an msdos table on the disk you should clear the gpt
<costin> dr_willis: it doesn't have a desktop file
<costin> dr_willis: i'm really intrigued where it got this icon
<cagrijost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1695527/
<elisa87> dr_willis is sample.o considered to be an application in Linux? gcc sample.c -o sample -lm
<psusi> escott, maybe, but you don't have to... the EFI standard says if there isn't a type ee protective partition listed in the MBR, you ignore any gpt
<costin> dr_willis: the application is drawterm
<asdff> i wonder why when i open my laptop monitor up polkitd comes and makes my 2h battery times 45 minutes, everytime. iv read rm -rf .pulse and .dbus would fix but not here
<asdff> taking up all the cpu usage
<b35u> hi all -- anyone familiar with ubuntu installations in virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> b35u, yes.
<Fishscene> b35u: Is there a specific question you had?
<escott> psusi, alright
<b35u> os x host, installed 12.10 64-bit mostly without issue.  uninstalled due to sluggish x interface, heard 12.04 would be better.
<escott> cagrijost, in any case what you need to do is straightforward and annoying. install gdisks to start. zap gpt, convert mbr to gpt, add a grub_bios partition, install ubuntu
<danielboston26> has anyone tried out ubuntu for nexus 7?
<jagginess> anyone want to try a potential issue (bash), "le" starts up with "fc" (an internal bash command), there's nothing binded to fc ("type fc<enter" nothing, which fc, ) , however "fc -l" works as expected..   > issue is typing "fc<enter>" starts up the 'le' editor with 'fc text on the buffer.. lol
<psusi> escott, that's probably going to break his windows
<cfhowlett> !tablet|danielboston26,
<ubottu> danielboston26,: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<escott> psusi, no it wont
<cagrijost> escott: wouldnt that delete my win8?
<pooltable> what is g3d mards on grafix card?
<escott> psusi, done it many times
<pooltable> marks
<cfhowlett> b35u, lagginess?  ram ... more ram, less lag
<escott> cagrijost, only problem it might cause if if your uefi decides to change the boot mode from bios emulation to efi boot
<b35u> well, the issue is with the 12.04 install -- after installation finishes, i get the low-graphics mode error, which is fine, but i can never get the CLI to load at all.
<b35u> can't do an apt-get update, can't install guest additions.
<escott> psusi, and if he doesn't do it he is wasting 0.80TB of his disk
<cfhowlett> b35u, boot into text mode?
<psusi> escott, so fdisk shows his working windows partition but parted shows a valid, but empty gpt?  that is very odd
<cagrijost> escott: i got the disk split in 2, so i get the 0,80 TB :b
<b35u> cfhowlett, not sure how through virtualbox... would love to try
<escott> cagrijost, split in two?
<pooltable> what is g3d marks on grafix card?
<Sir_Leto> Anyone know how I would fix this? I installed xubuntu on a parition on my second hard drive, but the MBR wasn't over written
<cfhowlett> b35u, see   http://askubuntu.com/questions/92276/how-do-i-boot-into-true-text-mode
<Sir_Leto> so when I try to boot that drive, the old windows boot options show up even though windows isn't on that drive
<escott> cagrijost, maybe that is your problem if you are doing something exotic with the disk
<cfhowlett> Sir_Leto, you have to tell grub where the bootable disk is  then run sudo update-grub
<cagrijost> escott: so, the plan is: move everything from my 0,8tb drive to the 2,2. and then convert?
<psusi> escott, I assume he means partitioned.  technically MBR can have a partition that starts just before 2TB, then runs for another 2TB to get nearly 4 TB
<cagrijost> hmm
<cagrijost> its like a c and d drive
<elisa87> dr_willis how can I find the package where mpirun is there mpirun hpcrun -t -e RETCNT -e WALLCLOCK@1 sample.o
<costin> how do i get the desktop file corresponding to a launcher icon?
<cagrijost> escott && psusi: (dont know if that work) i can browse the 2.2 part of my harddisk on ubuntu, if that clears anything up
<escott> psusi, i've never heard of that and fdisk does not show that
<psusi> cagrijost, where is the parted -l output?
<escott> cagrijost, psusi end of sda2 is at 4294967295*512/1000/1000/1000/1000=2.19902TB
<elisa87> dr_willis do you think this would help me ? for mpirun? sudo aptitude install mpich-bin mpich-mpd-bin mpich-shmem-bin libmpich1.0-dev
<escott> cagrijost, psusi you are only using 4.... out of the 5860533168 sectors on sda
<cagrijost> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1695527/
<Tellmarch> cagrijost, is the other partition hidden somehow?
<Spec[x]> Hi. Anyone know how I can tell which protocol my wireless connection is using? (802.11 g vs n..etc) ?
<kaushal> Hi
<Sir_Leto> cfhowlett: Would just changing the drive flags in gparted work?
<kaushal> Are there any project planning software available in Ubuntu?
<cagrijost> tellmarch: i don't know why linux wont see it.  when i installed win 8, i forgot about my 3.0 tb, so i formatted it as MBR. then i found out later, and used a partition program to somehow make another disk with the unallocated space
<cfhowlett> Sir_Leto, only 1 bootable drive and that's where grub should be installed ... yes
<Tellmarch> did you check a "hid partition" option in that partition program? :p
<Tellmarch> hide*
<cagrijost> its not hidden :b
<kaushal> for example divide the entire project and plan and assign it to specific people
<cagrijost> it works fine on win8, and i checked it to see if it was hidden, and it wasnt
<escott> cagrijost, its not visible to us. there are two partitions using only 2.2TB of the 3TB disk (as expected)
<Sir_Leto> also, can I shrink my ext4 partition? I didn't want to make swap partition at the time, but then I thought I might need it.
<colonelqubit> How can I determine what protocol my printer driver is using to communicate? If choose "HP LaserJet 4 Plus - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.8-pre1" -- is that a postscript driver?
<Tellmarch> cagrijost, i guess it's because you used GPT?
<psusi> cagrijost, that is the fdisk output, not parted... and yea, it does only show 2TB used
<Sir_Leto> I guess not, there isn't an option in gparted
<Tellmarch> have you tried seeing the partitions in linux with gparted ?
<escott> Tellmarch, it will show the parted output which is an empty gpt table
<jagginess> cagrijost, shows how to partition drive as GPT (and without using EFI bios -- because you need a special grub partition for GPT) https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkjr4l5aFdzqOQPtvX6VtXdSFpxWWWrR-
<mogaj> I am using ubuntu 12.10 ... am not able to change desktop backhround! when i try to right click and choose change background i am shown system settings not an option to change background ... what should i do to change background?
<pooltable> looking for a good grafix card compre web site ???
<cfhowlett> !hardware|pooltable,
<ubottu> pooltable,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubuntu_user> how to find the public ip address of ubuntu machine?
<frostb1te> Anyone know why my HDMI isnt working
<Sir_Leto> ifconfig?
<Sir_Leto> ubuntu_user: ifconfig?
<frostb1te> if someone is willing to help ill send them my results from lspci | grep VGA
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_user, whatismyip.com
<ubuntu_user> ifconfig -a displays private IP.
<ubuntu_user> i need from command line
<frostb1te> I might just go back too windows :(
<psomodi> Hi, anybody with experience in openchrome video driver?
<luckybunny> why would you do something so silly?
<Spec[x]> ubuntu_user: the machine you're currently on?
<frostb1te> I cant get my hdmi working
<luckybunny> frostb1te: have you installed the driver for your gfx card?
<frostb1te> i tried
<frostb1te> said xserver is already being used
<frostb1te> i followed like 20 instructions and none worked
<cagrijost> let me find a screenshot from the install
<luckybunny> hmm
<ubuntu_user> Spec[x], some remote machine
<luckybunny> was one of those instructions to go to software sources and hit 'additional' drivers?
<ubuntu_user> it is a headless server and i need the remote ip address on that ubuntu machine
<Spec[x]> ubuntu_user: you could sign onto irc and do /whois, or you could wget a website like 'whatsmyip.org'/etc
<Spec[x]> ubuntu_user: or you could wget a different webserver and tail logs...etc
<cagrijost> jagginess tellmarch psusi escott: http://imagebin.org/247510
<nargit> When you do apt-get update, does it download all package info or only new packages or packages with a newer version?
<mogaj> I am using ubuntu 12.10 ... am not able to change desktop backhround! when i try to right click and choose change background i am shown system settings not an option to change background ... what should i do to change background?
<cagrijost> and here's one where it says it didnt see the partition:
<cagrijost> http://imagebin.org/247511
<Tellmarch> what program did you use to create the partition?
<csehl> what does "Device for bootloader installation" mean in the graphical 12.10 installation? Is that the location that grub will be installed to or ubuntu will be installed to?
<cagrijost> http://www.partitionwizard.com/landing-page.html?gclid=CPTF18euxrUCFQF8cAodnmEAxQ
<psusi> cagrijost, that's nice, but where is the parted -l output?
<cagrijost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1695711/
<luckybunny> guys I'm having some weirdness. I attempted to download something too big for my /home partition today. I stopped doing that, then deleted about 30GB of other stuff, and emptied all my rubbish bins and the trash folder.... now I suddenly have no space
<newbrict> I have an error with chromium, when i try to open it i get "no protocol specified" could someone help me fix this?
<psusi> cagrijost, then yea, you originally set up MBR, which isn't using the whole disk, and that program just stupidly added a useless, empty, invalid gpt
<frostb1te> Anyone good with computers and fixing stuff here lol
<cagrijost> psusi: so i guess its a fresh windows reinstall and then ubnutu?
<Tellmarch> i'd format the whole disk first :p
<cagrijost> psusi: or can i save it by deleting the disk
<psusi> cagrijost, you can try using gdisk to zap the bogus gpt, and convert the mbr to gpt like escot said
<escott> cagrijost, worst case if windows doesn't boot because it doesn't like to have a bios boot on a gpt disk you can just make it a hybrid
<cfhowlett> luckybunny, clean out your cache??  apt-get clean  and maybe apt-get autoremove
<escott> cagrijost, but don't use windows partitioning tools anymore
<luckybunny> done already
<cfhowlett> luckybunny, reboot ...
<luckybunny> interestingly, disk usage analyser says I'm full, system monitor says I'm full, and nautilus says I have about 100GB free (but 0 bytes available)
<luckybunny> "75,664 items, totalling 141.5 GB" when the partition is about 300GB like 300GB
<escott> luckybunny, there are lots of ways applications can miscount. "df -h" gives the most reliable answer on most filesystems
<rj1> hi...does anyone here know why my firefox can't open a phtml file?
<luckybunny> that's even more confusing
<escott> luckybunny, since nautilus is counting items then it is more likely to be wrong (you cannot count files you cannot access so thats one source of error)
<luckybunny> "/dev/sdb1       294G  279G   44K 100% /home"
<cagrijost> okay, thanks for the help guys. ill try to see if deleting the disk will work. and if that doesnt work then its gdisk :b
<escott> luckybunny, thats a full disk (5% is reserved for root with an ext-series filesystem)
<cagrijost> btw
<cagrijost> what is gdisk?
<escott> luckybunny, that leaves 95% of 294GB which is 279GB
<escott> cagrijost, a tool for working with gpt partitioned disks. http://www.rodsbooks.com and looking at stuff online it looks like you would need a hybrid table
<ekaj> #LXDE isn't too active - would someone be willing to help me troubleshoot the LXDE Gui? After I type the password to log in, I press enter, and the screen goes blank for a few seconds before taking me to the login prompt again. According to this guide ( http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1701 ) I should delete /etc/pam.d/lxde but that file does not exist. /etc/pam.d/lxdm, however, does. Should I delete the LXDM file, or is there something else I can
<ekaj> do?
<escott> cagrijost, alternately you could try a uefi boot of windows 8 on a gpt disk which brings in a different set of issues. i would go hybrid and never ever use a windows partitioning tool again in my life
<cfhowlett> ekaj, can you login with a different DE?
<ekaj> Nope
<Fishscene> ekaj: Try renaming that file to something like *-backup and then try.
<cagrijost> escott: what do you mean by going hybrid
<Tellmarch> cagrijost, buy a SSD drive, and install everything on it. you won't need to worry about GPT :p
<cagrijost> tellmarch: how much is a 3tb ssd?
<Tellmarch> nah, you buy a 128 SSD just for the system, and use the 3TB for data/programs
<Fishscene> LOL
<Tellmarch> for 70$ you'll have a much faster computer :-)
<cagrijost> i know ssd is better, but my ubuntu wont recognize my 3tb, so why would that make a difference
<cagrijost> if i had an aditional 128 gb ssd or not
<Tellmarch> the problem isn't the hard drive, it's the way it's formatted
<ekaj> Fishscene, : I get mv: cannot move 'lxdm' to 'lxdm-backup': Read-only filesystem... I had this error before (I think) when trying to wipe passwords, and I had to mount /, but I don't remember the syntax for the command - would you happen to?
<cagrijost> anyways
<Tellmarch> for 3TB hard drive, you normally need GPT, but windows won't boot on GPT without needing additional things, which is trouble
<cagrijost> thanks for the help guys
<Tellmarch> the problem is on windows side ^^
<joeytwiddle> is the "group windows" feature no longer available in compiz?
<Tellmarch> cagrijost, and yeah, my answer to buy a ssd was kinda a troll, sorry about that
<escott> cagrijost, the table would have the existing msdos partition table and a matching gpt table that has the extra partitions for linux. when you boot ubuntu it will use the gpt and ignore the bios, when you boot windows it will ignore the gpt and use the msdos
<joeytwiddle> ekaj: have a look in /var/log/Xorg.log or any x log files in /tmp or ~
<joeytwiddle> ekaj: oh sorry.  try mount -o remount,rw /
<ekaj> Did the trick, thanks, going for a reboot now
<savagecroc> what's an easy way to encrypt a file on ubuntu?
<savagecroc> sorry a directory
<savagecroc> preferably with checksum
<jagginess> cagrijost, did you see the gpt howto link?
<ekaj> Still didn't work -.-
<dwarder> guys, am i understand right i just vi /etc/crontab then save it and it works?
<ekaj> Uninstall I guess?
<dr_willis> should  but you need sudo rights
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<joeytwiddle> dwarder: i always thought you should use crontab -e, to ensure he knows to re-read the file
<raj> i need help writing a gedit script
<psusi> j
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ekaj> joeytwiddle: Any further ideas?
<raj> I'd like to write a script that indents highlighted text 2 spaces
<michael___> Hi anyone here use dwm that can offer a little help
<joeytwiddle> ekaj: identify the problem.  is the drive still read-only.  any error messages in those X log files?
<sammuchann>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora
<raj> whatcha got for me doc ;)
<sammuchann> oops ment to put that in my other terminal
<ekaj> Xorg.0.log is where I should be looking?
<dr_willis> i use vim. dont recall gedit being scriptable or having macros
<dr_willis> geany might.
<raj> it does
<raj> "external scripts"
<ekaj> Ohh lxdm.log...
<ekaj> I mean, I don't see anything that says "error"... main;y Message" user 0 session .... cmd USER_LIST, Message: quit code 0, message: exit cb. That's about the extent of the los
<ekaj> and free session
<Jacob_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.2 on my desktop
<Jacob_> I already have Windows 7 and a partition ready for Ubuntu
<raj> is it worth updating gedit to 3?
<Jacob_> but after installing Ubuntu on the blank partition it won't boot
<sammuchann> use pluma its better imo
<Sir_Leto> Will steam work with the default open source amd drivers in 12.10?
<Sir_Leto> My card is now considered legacy
<Sir_Leto> (radeon HD 4670 HD)
<Jacob_> It gives me an error message that says "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<joeytwiddle> i can only have 1 wallpaper for all 12 desktops?  i don't get why Ubuntu made Compiz worse :-p
<sammuchann> Are you installing ubuntu just to get tux in game?
<Jacob_> no, I want ubuntu for several reasons
<Jacob_> I already have it on my laptop
<Jacob_> just an older version of it
<ubuntu_user> The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<ubuntu_user> how to add /sbin to PATH variable
<savagecroc> so encrypting directories anyone?
<dr_willis> tf2 ran on the noveau drivers here.. barely.  got my tux.
<Tellmarch> Sir_Leto, I had to install the latest proprietary drivers, steam didn't want to run without them
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user: its in the default path.
<dr_willis> !path
<sammuchann> Lol its funny going online there is a bunch of people that cant figure out how to install a linux distro and are doing it just to get tux.
<dr_willis> and they dont know what tux is.....
<dr_willis> its not a tuxedo suit.....  ;-)
<Jacob_> I've installed and re-installed ubuntu 12.04.2 3 times now!
<blackshirt> !find manpages
<ubottu> Found: manpages, manpages-dev, asr-manpages, csound-manpages, erlang-manpages, freebsd-manpages, funny-manpages, gmt-manpages, manpages-de, manpages-de-dev (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=manpages&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Jacob_> it still won't boot up after I installed it
<blackshirt> !find manpages-id
<ubottu> Package/file manpages-id does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !find man-pages-id
<ubottu> Package/file man-pages-id does not exist in quantal
<Bray90820>  on my dell insperon duo netbook every time i plug or unplug the charger i get a kernel panic
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, you need more than one partition for ubuntu... do you mean you have some empty space on the hard drive (without partition)?
<Jacob_> yes, i have plenty of empty space for it
<Tellmarch> and you just tell the installer to use it?
<Jacob_> and I believe ubuntu created 2 partitions when it installed
<ubuntu_user> if i ran export PATH=/sbin
<Jacob_> a swap partition and an ext4
<Jacob_> am i missing a partition?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user:  your path  would ONLYU be that directory  then
<ubuntu_user> will it change the path varibles for already set PATH
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, no, it should be ok...
<Jacob_> well, it won't boot up ubuntu when I restart
<te> Jacob_: Only if you wanted separate /home/
<ubuntu_user> how to add /sbin to PATH then without changing the already $PATH
<Sir_Leto> Tellmarch: the newest drivers aren't compatible
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user:  it will only change the path for that shell and any child/spawned shells.
<Sir_Leto> so I have to downgrade x.org?
<Sir_Leto> and install the old propitary drivers?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user:  export foo=$foo;newpaths/added;here/
<te> Jacob_: Did you allow grub to be written to MBR of the drive that the PC boots to?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user:  theres examplkes of this  in the users .profile and .bashrc files
<Jacob_> u mean the hard drive for the boot loader?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user:  and is covered by  most bash guides/tutorials
<Sir_Leto> Jacob_: also check to see if the parition ubuntu is installed to has a boot flag
<Jacob_> it's the same hard drive as the windows boot is in
<dr_willis> are paths ; seperated or : seperated..  i forget.
<te> Jacob_: What do you mean "it wont boot up"
<dr_willis> echo $PATH should show how its supposed to look
<Jacob_> at first it never gave me the option to boot ubuntu
<dr_willis> paths are : seperated. my  mistake. ;)   not ;
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, what did you do then?
<te> Jacob_: Was it the normal screens that boots to MS Windows?
<dr_willis> $PATH=$PATH:/new/dir/to/add:/another/dir/to/add
<Bon-chan> lmms users here?
<Jacob_> yes, the screen that just normally boots to windows
<Jacob_> never gave me the option to boot ubuntu
<Jacob_> do i need to change the mount point of any of my partitions?
<Tellmarch> when do you see the error message that you said then ? "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Jacob_> when i try booting ubuntu
<te> Jacob_: You apparently failed to tell grub to write to the MBR of the main drive.
<Tellmarch> how are you trying to boot it?
<Jacob_> what I did after it wouldn't give me the option of booting ubuntu normally is that i clicked on the iso image for ubuntu in windows and had it put that boot option for installing cd
<Tellmarch> uh
<Bray90820> on my dell insperon duo netbook every time i plug or unplug the charger i get a kernel panic
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  you still got apci disabled?
<te> Jacob_: Not sure I understand that last statement.
<Bray90820> no
<te> Jacob_: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Bray90820> i dont really think disabling ACPI is the way to go
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, you could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using_the_Ubuntu_CD_.28Recommended.29
<Patman> When I am copying files to or from the server the downloads start out at 100MB per sec…
<Patman> When the file (no matter how large) hits the half-way point the process slows down to 12.8 MB
<Patman> win7 to samba on Ubuntu 12.04
<eN_Joy> 'top' shows 1 stopped process, how do i find that process? thanks
<Bray90820> dr_willis were you the one i was talking to about 16 hours ago
<te> Jacob_: Is it a UEFI system?
<Jacob_> what does the error message "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" mean?
<Jacob_> not UEFI, just regular BIOS
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  i just rember you having all sort  sof issues on a convertable netbook.  ;)
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, i don't understand *when* are you seeing this message
<Tellmarch> if you have no option to boot ubuntu
<Bray90820> so you didn't tell me to try a boot flag
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  nope. I  rarely mess with apci any  more.
<Jacob_> i see that message when I try to boot up ubuntu
<Jacob_> before ubuntu finishes loading
<Tellmarch> so you have a grub menu at boot?
<Bray90820> alright
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, when you power on your computer, you have the grub menu, asking you to choose between ubuntu and windows?
<Jacob_> yes, i do have the grub menu now
<Jacob_> but after selecting ubuntu it gives me that error message
<Tellmarch> well it's not doing its job properly anyway... so the links we gave you to repair it should still be valid i guess
<Tellmarch> did you try?
<dr_willis> containgig a live filesystem.. sounds like a message from a Live-usb setup
<Jacob_> try boot repair? not yet, i'm about to do that before re-installing ubuntu again
<dr_willis> Jacob_:  how exactly are you  installing? booting a cd/live usb?
<lvleph> So all of a sudden I cannot connect to my website hosted on my Ubuntu machine. I can't even get there through 127.0.0.1 Not sure what is going on.
<te> Jacob_: What type of PC is it?  (Processor, RAM, form-factor...)
<Jacob_> i boot cd/dvd
<lvleph> sudo service apache2 restart didn't help
<te> Jacob_: The CD boot up and runs ok?
<lvleph> said ok but still can't connect
<Jacob_> intel core i7 3.07GHz, 16GB RAM, nVidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti 2GB
<Jacob_> yes, cd boots fine
<dr_willis> Jacob_:  id try out boot-repair - it sounds like yoru  grub settings are goofed somehow
<Jacob_> ok
<Jacob_> thanks
<Jacob_> i'll let u know if that works after i try it out
<Bray90820> 16gb that's a LOT of ram
<Jacob_> future proof =D
<Bray90820> like 30 years lol
<Bray90820> i have had a computer since like 2003 and it has 2gb ram works perfectly fine
<te> Jacob_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, some people have had this message because of a bug on a asus motherboard it seems... if the boot repair doesn't work, maybe that's something to consider?
<traptor> the computer I'm currently on is a p4 with 1Gb ram and runs just fine. That's whats great about linux.
<Jacob_> yes, i think my motherboard is most likely asus
<danielboston26> i need help
<Jacob_> can't exactly remember, since i built it about a year ago
<danielboston26> ive installed updates for ubuntu 12.10 rebooted now the desktop is gone when it reboots its just a black screen
<Jacob_> I like high end specs, cuz I play high end games
<danielboston26> the sidebar is there but if i click anything when i think the program launches i don't see anything
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, though they have the issue when booting on the live CD... it's strange that you can do that and get the message when booting the hard drive instead...
<danielboston26> ive reinstalled xserver and that didn't seem to fix it
<danielboston26> is there a bug with a update to xserver?
<danielboston26> can someone help?
<te> Tellmarch: I think that somehow during Jacob_'s install, grub detected the wrong partition for the root filesystem.
<dr_willis> hmm.. my somewhat old system now.. seems to play  most every  game out fine.. sort of hard to  justify a 1500$+ pc for games these days
<danielboston26> does anyone know the issue?
<Tellmarch> dr_willis, i have a i7 processor with GTX 560 too, 8GB ram and 2TB hard drive, it cost me 800... and it *is* nice to have a good processor etc. when running apps :-)
<danielboston26> is there a bug with a update that is causing thsi?
<te> Jacob_: Try taking the CD out and then boot.
<Jacob_> i've already done that before several times
<Jacob_> right now it's installing the boot repair
<traptor> danielboston26: did you originally have to install proprietary driver. If so It may need redone.
<danielboston26> traptor: no
<dr_willis> Tellmarch:  about the same as my 1.5+ yr old system.. only  got a lower end video card. GTS 320 i think. its a bottom end nvidia  card these days. but i   would have to upgrade my PSU if i got a bigger card.. or find a new card that dosent use a lot of powar
<te> Jacob_: Ok.  Good.
<danielboston26> traptor: im installing ubuntu in a vm
<traptor> Ya VM's I know NOTHING about. All my pc's are linux (crunchbang) sorry.
<danielboston26> traptor: its weird how i see the sidebar and menu bar but no other gui item
<dr_willis> danielboston26:  in a vm, you may wan tto use Lubuntu for your desktop. Unity may  to graphics intenssive
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, while you're here, could you copy the output of "cat /proc/partitions" to a online paste?
<danielboston26> dr_willis: how do i switch?
<dr_willis> danielboston26:  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and select lubuntu  at the login screen
<Jacob_> from the terminal?
<Tellmarch> yes
<Tellmarch> just to check later in grub if it doesn't use the right one...
<danielboston26> dr_willis: but when i first installed ubuntu it worked
<danielboston26> only broke when i rebooted after updates
<Jacob_> u mean copy and paste it to here?
<Jacob_> or somewhere else?
<Tellmarch> to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> danielboston26:  lubuntu  woll be quicker in  a vm.   You  using vbox or vmware  or what?
<Jacob_> ok
<danielboston26> dr_willis: parallels
<ubuntu_user> how to find whether USB is attached to the my ubuntu from command line?
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! I want to know about PolicyKit and ConsoleKit. Anyone?
<dr_willis> could be some new quirks/bugs with that vm. ive never used it..  havent  really heard about  it in ages..
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu_user, lsusb
<dr_willis> i  tend  to use vbox
<te> Jacob_: And then, show us the URL
<danielboston26> dr_willis: idk but as i said it worked fine till i applied updates but if there was a bug in a update everyone should be having problems
<danielboston26> maybe its a update and w/e driver parallels is using
<dr_willis> danielboston26:  unless it only affects parrels.
<danielboston26> thats causing it
<Jacob_> paste.ubuntu.com/1696215/
<danielboston26> dr_willis: ya thats what im saying
<dr_willis> i rarely  see people in here using Parrells..
<danielboston26> if this doesn't work ill try virtualbox
<dr_willis> i cant even recall the last time  i saw it mentioned  in here..  or anyuwhere else actually
<danielboston26> dr_willis: its the big vm on the mac
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, oh you have 3 disks?
<danielboston26> dr_willis: also they have spoty linux support in the past
<Jacob_> yep
<Tellmarch> do you know on which one did you install linux?
<danielboston26> dr_willis: i would assume not a lot of mac users wanting to run linux
<dr_willis> i see people wanting to  install linux to their macs all the time in here.
<danielboston26> dr_willis: oh cool
<histo> !mac | danielboston26
<ubottu> danielboston26: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<RiXtEr> Anyone have an ETA on the Ubuntu Phone OS ?
<DJA> teste
<danielboston26> dr_willis: i have a newer mac that ubuntu was having issues supporting
<histo> !phone | RiXtEr
<ubottu> RiXtEr: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> !phone | RiXtEr
<RiXtEr> Thanks guys!
<danielboston26> RiXtEr: it was announced today
<Jacob_> how long does it normally take for boot repair to install?
<danielboston26> RiXtEr: you might check xda to see if anyone is hacking around with it
<Jacob_> it's taking an eternity right now
<dr_willis> I just dont see the point in having a mac. ;)   but i dont want to sound mean. ;P
<dr_willis> the boot repair package is fairly  small. shouldent take more then a few min.
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, I've never seen it take a long time...
<dr_willis> i wish  they would include it by default on the live dvds
<danielboston26> huh still not working.it must be some parallels bug
<danielboston26> nothing new
<Jacob_> well, for some reason boot repair won't install
<Jacob_> i've followed the instructions on that webpage
<dr_willis> there is a custome boot-repair iso you  can download and try
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, you clicked on "recommended repair", and it didn't work?
<isaias__> testing
<dr_willis> isaias__:  10-4 over and out.
<isaias__> anyone get this?
<Jacob_> apparently boot repair didn't even install
<Jacob_> i tried twice
<dr_willis> Jacob_:   via the  terminal?
<dr_willis> any errormessages? could  be the ppa is down or somthing
<Jacob_> yep
<histo> Jacob_: kind of hard for people to help if you don't give details or tell us the errors
<histo> !details | Jacob_
<ubottu> Jacob_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jacob_> i can copy and paste the messages on the terminal
<Jacob_> one second
<packetfrog> !paste Jacob_
<packetfrog> oops
<packetfrog> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jacob_> paste.ubuntu.com/1696300
<cexpert1> All: Anyone know a good resource for PHPMailer?
<Tellmarch> Jacob_, you have a program installing packages running apparently
<Tellmarch> maybe the main installer?
<histo> Jacob_: lsof /var/cache/apt/archives
<yazrisal> this morning my network working as usual, but after connecting to Wifi and failed, I can't connect to my wired network anymore, it keeps like searching and identifying something but still always failed. I'm on Ubuntu 12 LTS anyone can help me?
<dr_willis> yazrisal:  so both wired and wireless are failing?
<yazrisal> no just wired, i do not use the wifi anymore now
<cexpert1> yazrisal: Which chipset?  Some Intel chipsets you have to disable the "N" mode.
<yazrisal> how to detect it?
<Jacob_> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<cexpert1> yazrisal: "lshw"
<dr_willis> yazrisal:  so you are using wired networking then. Not wireless..  does ifconfig show you an eth0?
<yazrisal> im using Toshiba Satellite L645 which using Intel Core i3 Processor
<Jacob_> Output information may be incomplete.
<yazrisal> how to execute command lshw here in the XChat windows?
<yazrisal> i mean to get the output
<cfhowlett> !paste|yazrisal
<dr_willis> yazrisal:  paste the output to a pastebin site not here
<ubottu> yazrisal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> yazrisal: don't do it here.
<yazrisal> yes my eth0 is detected
<yazrisal> alright wait
<dr_willis> yazrisal:  does it  have an ip address? if so what address?
<yazrisal> nope, i set it to automatic
<yazrisal> so i don't know
<histo> Jacob_: Some other application is trying to install software at the same time or is open. Like software center, update manager, etc...  CLose all those then install boot repair packages
<cexpert1> yazrisal: I have Acer Aspire with Intel Chipset.  We had to install KDE as Gnome does not support the chipset and had to disable "N" mode for the wireless to work.  Working good and solid now for 6 months.  Talking via that right now!
<dr_willis> ifconfig should show its ip  address.. if it has one
<dr_willis> cexpert1:  hes using the wired networking. ;)
<Jacob_> neither the software center or update manager r open
<dr_willis> and i dont see how what yousaid is possible cexpert1 .. its the kernel/drivers  that support the chipset.. not  KDE/Gnome.
<yazrisal> how to disable that "N" mode?
<dr_willis> yazrisal:  you  are using a normal WIRED network cable correct? Not wireless?
<berserker703> hello
<Jacob_> i'm just going to restart my computer and try again
<yazrisal> im sorry i just migrate to linux and start to feel comfort with this clean and sleek look Unity :p
<yazrisal> so i dont know anything lol
<yazrisal> ive restarted and still can't connect
<dr_willis> yazrisal:  did you plug in a cable? or are you  using wireless?
<iter>  ay ay ay
<iter> layer 2 first
<iter> yazrisal: do you have a green light where the cable plugs in?
<yazrisal> i plugged in a cable
<cexpert1> dr_willis: We found the kernal/drivers were more robust with KDE/Kubuntu, so installed that, which worked much better.  Could not even access the chipset before that, not in the native Ubuntu 12.04 livecd install.  We also had to dis-install that total bogus UNITY
<cexpert1> BS
<iter> do you know how to open a terminal?
<yazrisal> yes correct im using normal office network LAN cable
<yazrisal> yes i know :p
<iter> ok, please open one up and type ifconfig -a
<yazrisal> i opened it now and conduse what to do nest xD
<dr_willis> yazrisal:  so the ifconfig command shows a eth0 device? does it show an inet addr: line with an ip address?
<iter> also type netstat -rn
<cexpert1> yazrisal: Sorry for the side dialog!
<iter> paste the outputs into pastebin
<iter> (if possible)
<yazrisal> here is the link to the ifconfig -a output: http://pastebin.com/84ij9fhw
<AcidRain> in xchat, how do i change my own text color locally?
<AcidRain> its rly hard to see what i have typed
<cexpert1> dr_willis: Side Q:  What is the URL to register for IRC?  Keep knocking out my registration, so not able to use native handle.
<iter> yazrisal: do you have a usb ethernet device of some sort?
<yazrisal> yes i am using it now to chat with you :3
<dr_willis> cexpert1:  #freenode channel can helo  with that.
<iter> ok very good
<yazrisal> then?
<iter> so your ethernet does not have an IP address
<yazrisal> then what I should do?
<iter> try dhclient eth0
<yazrisal> ok wait
<yazrisal> http://pastebin.com/84ij9fhw
<yazrisal> lol, sorry
<yazrisal> accidentally pasted, wait
<iter> np
<yazrisal> yazrisal@yazrisal-Satellite-L645:~$ dhclient eth0
<yazrisal> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted
<fuzzyghost> I was in here earlier, talking to escott about my terminal snafu (sudo chmod o+rwx /*), and he helped me by telling me that I might be able to fix it by setting octal permissions to 755.
<yazrisal> that's what i got
<Jacob_> if the last message on the terminal is "Unpacking libsigsegv2" then it's still not done installing, right?
<SolarisBoy> needs some sudo
<iter> ok, 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<iter> w/o quotes of course
<fuzzyghost> I was just wondering how chmod o+rwx /* (no recursive option used), hoses a system.
<yazrisal> id doesn't show anything :o
<iter> ok, you ran that command and it completed? try ifconfig -a again please
<yazrisal> yes it completed
<iter> we are looking for inet addr: 192.168.42.xxx under eth0
<yazrisal> still exactly the same output
<berserker703> umm my linux wont start after all the updates
<berserker703> is their anything i can do?
<iter> for some reason you are not getting an IP address on eth0
<iter> let's try eth1
<iter> 'sudo dhclient eth1'
<yazrisal> it takes very long time to execute :(
<iter> it should get an IP pretty quickly, otherwise you ahve to wait for the timeout
<fuzzyghost> I'm sorry if my question is noobish, just trying to assess whether I will have to reinstall when I get my laptop home.
<iter> I assume your usb network adapter 'just worked' right
<Edisto> does anyone else get small lag spikes where programs freeze for a few seconds on updating or using web browser?
<histo> Edisto: no
<yazrisal> yes my usb tethering worked flawlessly
<histo> fuzzyghost: did you run that as sudo?
<fuzzyghost> histo Yes, I did.
<iter> do you know anything about the wired network you are plugging this computer into?
<iter> are you sure dhcp works on it, for example
<fuzzyghost> I meant to type ./* instead, but slipped.
<fuzzyghost> It is still running now, haven't rebooted.
<histo> fuzzyghost: every directory inside of the / would be chmod's down 1 level like / /home /etc  /bin /usr etc....
<yazrisal> yes i know, it's a working office network which runs good on my friend's mac and another friend's windows
<fuzzyghost> Yeah, and escott told me that default permissions were 755, so I reset them to that.
<histo> fuzzyghost: It's going to create permission issues more than anything as you just gave the world rwx to those directories
<histo> fuzzyghost: let me check
<fuzzyghost> Okay.  All the Googling I did indicated the system was hosed.
<yazrisal> is there any teamviewer for ubuntu? if yes, ill download and let you control it from there :p
<fuzzyghost> histo Thank you.
<histo> fuzzyghost: yeah they should be rx not rwx
<TBotNik> yazrisal: Yes but installs via Q4Wine
<iter> yazrisal: I could do it via ssh but that might be a bit too much work for your end
<histo> fuzzyghost: chmod o=rx /*     with the exception of /tmp needs to be rwx
<yazrisal> any alternative without those 'wine'?
<TBotNik> yazrisal: Therefore you have to install Wine, Q4Wine, then Teamviewer.
<yazrisal> or if still need wine, i have playonlinux installed on my laptop
<Omer7a> Port forward for remote desktop. Don't need team viewer
<iter> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<iter> well I'll be darned
<Omer7a> Ha
<yazrisal> ok :p wait, dont go anywhere xD
<histo> fuzzyghost: init* and vmlin* need to be rwx and root needs to be nothing basically o=
<histo> fuzzyghost: also lost+found should be o=
<topper4125> yazrisal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119650/what-is-the-alternative-for-teamviewer
<histo> fuzzyghost: if you ls -l / | pastebinit I can tell you whats wrong
<TBotNik> All: Anyone know a good resource for PHPMailer?
<Omer7a> As I said, rdp
<histo> yazrisal: yes you can install teamviwer in linux
<histo> yazrisal: there are other options availible too like xrdp and if you are running 12.10 you can even log into remote systems right from the login screen
<subcool> can someone help me with gparted...
<fuzzyghost> histo I followed a couple of your commands, here you go:  http://pastebin.com/dQPrLpfy
<subcool> according to the site, it supports lvm2, but i have a error from gpartes saying its unsupported
<TBotNik> yazrisal: TV is all I use for RDT, as works on Linux, Mac, Winduhs! so can support anything with it.
<Jacob_> if the last message on the terminal is "Unpacking libsigsegv2" then it's still not done installing, right?
<Jacob_> once again the boot repair is taking an eternity to install >_<
<dr_willis> the terminal  will return to the  command prompt when its done
<histo> fuzzyghost: chmod g+w /tmp       and  chmod g-rx /root
<histo> fuzzyghost: fix those 2 and you'll be good.
<kevdog> yo
<fuzzyghost> histo Plus the vmlin and init?
<histo> yazrisal: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-access
<histo> fuzzyghost: those look fine I was talking of initrd.img  and vmlinuz
<fuzzyghost> Okay.
<histo> fuzzyghost: they are the proper permisions.
<histo> well atleast the default installed ones.
<sazpaimon_> how do I replace ubuntu with xubuntu but make it as if ubuntu was never installed? I tried apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop^, but that left me with a "failed to load session ubuntu" message?
<histo> sazpaimon_: did you already install xubuntu-desktop?
<sazpaimon_> yes
<sazpaimon_> I'm in xfce4 now
<histo> sazpaimon_: then when did you get the session error?
<fuzzyghost> histo Thank you.  I have one day off after I get back from vacation, and I didn't want to have to spend it reinstalling everything.  Thanks again for your help.
<kevdog> I think you need to reconfugure your login manager --
<sazpaimon_> after I did sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop^ and tried to restart lightdm and/or gdm
<histo> !purexubuntu | sazpaimon_
<ubottu> sazpaimon_: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<dr_willis> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop   shouldent remove much of anything at all id think
<sazpaimon_> or after a simple startx
<histo> sazpaimon_: not sure if xfce is using lightdm
<histo> sazpaimon_: I mean xubuntu not xfce
<topper4125> sazpaimon_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<dr_willis> the system is trying to start up unity  as the  default wm because you got nothing set in .dmrc perhaps
<sazpaimon_> well lightdm was still around after I did ubuntu-desktop^ removal
<kevdog> ubuntu desktop is just a meta package
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: Anyone know a good resource for PHPMailer?  I installed, had errors, fixed errors, but still not working.  Appears to be security issue as "SSL/TLS" is need by SMTP client.
<fuzzyghost> G'Night all.
<sazpaimon_> yeah and I thought removing ubuntu-desktop^ would remove all it's dependencies. It did, but left me with that error
 * dr_willis wonderss about  the ^ at the end of that..
<histo> sazpaimon_: did you autoremove after that?
<sazpaimon_> yeah
<luckybunny> just a quick update... I rebooted, scanned the disk and as if by magic... "/dev/sdb1       294G  180G   99G  65% /home"
<kevdog> Ill have to look up the exact command but isn't it like package reconfigure or something?
<histo> sazpaimon_: and did you see the psychocats tutorial
<luckybunny> I didn't know there was as much as 99GB in it, but I knew for certain the disk wasn't full
<Danechi> hello
<sazpaimon_> I did, I'll try that now
<Danechi> Im new to this and i could use some help
<luckybunny> I have no idea why merely having a scheduled disk check worked
<sazpaimon_> also, 2 more questions, 1. is there a way to have window previews in alt-tab in xfce that doesn't involve compiz, and 2. is there a unity-like search for xfce?
<histo> luckybunny: du -h | less
<histo> luckybunny: would show you where your space is being used.
<Danechi> I know sound is a common issue, but i am not finding any output options
<sazpaimon_> for now I solved 1 by using compiz, but like I said, I'd like to avoid that
<histo> sazpaimon_: unity like search???  for programs or files or both?
<Danechi> could anyone help me with that?
<sazpaimon_> histo, both
<histo> sazpaimon_: someone in #xubuntu may know or xfce
<sazpaimon_> xfce4-appfinder is okay, but it's not as smart as unity's
<histo> sazpaimon_: I'm sure there is some sort of overlay or application out there. There are so many choices in linux
<dr_willis> some of the docks mayhave similer features also
<histo> !sound | Danechi
<ubottu> Danechi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sazpaimon_> I'll look around
<nexus7user> i am anxiously awaiting the release of ubuntu for tablets. does anyone know when i can get my hands on an image for my nexus 7?
<dr_willis> nexus7user:  see #ubuntu-arm and its been  out/testing for some time now ibelive
<nexus7user> thank you dr
<dr_willis> but its not the  same as what  was anounced i imagine..
<dr_willis> gotta love meta-anoucenements that  basically anounce tht there will be future anouncements...
<Danechi> what i am concerned about is when i open sound settings its giving me no options to put output sound through. I'm having trouble because im new to linux and dont realkly know where to start
<nexus7user> an official image is announced for release for the 21st
<kevdog> you might need alsa-manager file installed
<kevdog> alsa-manager should allow selection of the sound card, etc
<nexus7user> ubuntu has been ported to the nexus 7 for some time
<subcool> is there a gui app to alter and manage LVM?
<Aliendroid> Hi i am trying to use empathy to chat on facebook  , bu i have trouble setting up the account. In the Online Account > facebook the login screen is pop out to google-chrome, how do i fix that?
<Danechi> i've tried that through terminal but i'm not going anywhere through it
<kevdog> no follow
<dr_willis> Aliendroid:  i thought  you  logged into facebook in that browser then allowed the program access
<Danechi> i keep pulling up alsa in terminal to select the card and volume and such, but nothing is there
<kevdog> are you using builtin sound or have an actual sound card?
<Danechi> built in sound
<Danechi> i plugged in some speakers hoping that would work and still nothinbg
<Danechi> output sound isnt highlighted, and there is nothing in the "play sound through" box
<Aliendroid> dr_willis,  the logon box suppose to show right inside the Online Accounts but everytime chrome pup up instead :<
<kevdog> lshw -- this command is going to put out a bunch of output -- but a subsection should list your Audio device
<dr_willis> Aliendroid:  cant say ive ever noticed..
<Danechi> ok so type that into terminal
<Danechi> just "Ishw"
<kevdog> For example my audio device is using driver=snd_hda_intel
<kevdog> lshw
<kevdog> as in list hardware
<Danechi> ok im looking
<Danechi> its asking me to run something as a super-user
<Danechi> but i still dont see anything that looks like audio...
<kevdog> doesn't matter -- just keep looking
<histo> Danechi: can you pastebin the output of aplay -l
<Danechi> im worried i dont know what to look for
<histo> Danechi: and lspci
<Danechi> what does that mean...
<kevdog> Mine is listed *multimedia descripton: Audio device
<histo> Danechi: what does what? mean pastebin
<histo> !paste | Danechi
<ubottu> Danechi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kevdog> lspci will also work (if its a pci device)
<Oweoqi> Can I use the ctrl + Fn keys  as shortcuts in Xubuntu?
<histo> Danechi: Or the easy way is sudo apt-get install pastebinit  then run lspci | pastebinit && aplay -l | pastebinit    then give us the links
<Danechi> i am so confused right now im somewhat lost... treat me like a kid here. This is all new to me
<histo> Oweoqi: you can use whatever you want I'm sure.
<histo> Danechi: Okay open a termainal ctrl+alt+t
<Oweoqi> Odd, I had trouble doing it
<histo> Danechi: then sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Danechi> ok ok i see audio device
<Danechi> ok
<histo> Danechi: then lspci | pastebinit
<kevdog> Never knew about the pastebinit package -- cool
<Danechi> ok one sec
<histo> Danechi: then aplay -l | pastebinit
<Danechi> wait wait im catching up
<histo> copy and paste the links that application gives you into here so we can take a look.
<Oweoqi> I'll try again
<histo> kevdog: very usefull package for here.
<kevdog> Dont spend a hack of a lot of time here -- but yes I can see why its useful
<Danechi> it says it setting it up
<Danechi> now what
<kevdog> paste the link
<Danechi> from what?
<Danechi> god i feel dumb...
<DJA> teste
<kevdog> run the command in the terminal and then it spits out a http address
<kevdog> paste the http address here
<Danechi> it didnt give me an address
<histo> Danechi: lspci | pastebinit     <copy and paste that into terminal it should output a hyperlink for you to copy and paste here
<Danechi> it just says setting up and back to the command line
<histo> Danechi: aplay -l | pastebinit   < this one too
<Oweoqi> Really weird, when I try to set a keyboard shortcut in Xubuntu involving a Function keys it ignores the fact I pressed a function key. ANyone else know about this?
<synergy> has anyone successfully got a bluetooth input device working in the latest ubuntu after it pairs? the device does nothing, nothing is in logs that shows it erroring, and I removed all the ubuntu bt shit in favor of just using bluez-utils (what I use on my arch linux, slackware, and debian boxes with the remote), and it still pairs but no luck getting it to do anything while connected. The remote has a status led that shows it sending commands anytime I use it
<synergy> usually I would never use ubuntu, but unfortunately I need to on a device I have
<Danechi> ok ok
<kevdog> @synergy: gave up on the using bluez on arch for me -- very buggy -- it would pair but most times file manager couldn't access files -- once in a while it would work
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1696719
<Danechi> is that right
<histo> Danechi: okay and the aplay -l | pastebinit    please
<Danechi> ok
<kevdog> yes -- amd device -- I'm sensing there are going to be problems here -- do the same with lshw | pastebinit
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1696735
<Danechi> ithink thats right
<atrius> so.. if i'm looking around for the "best" wireless network manager thing.. what would you guys suggest?
<Danechi> ok heres the lshw one
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1696754
<Danechi> tell me what im looking at here... cause this is greek to me
<histo> Danechi: and you have no sound output whatsoever?
<Danechi> none, there's nothing in the box, it wont let me turn it up or down
<Danechi> output volume isnt activated it looks like
<synergy> kevdog: well, I've no issues on any of my other systems with this. Just haven't had any luck in ubuntu with this. I even compiled the same xorg I build on my other boxes, and ran that with no changes
<synergy> I removed the ubuntu bt shit since the gui kept getting in the way, and it wasn't working anyway (would pair, but no keyboard or trackpad functionality)
<histo> Danechi: what make and model pc is this?
<kevdog> @synergy -- can't help you -- annoying for sure
<Danechi> its an hp um.... let me look
<synergy> yep, agreed. It's a single emmc system that I write images to with dd, so to get arch on it is a bigger pain than most other systems, or predone ubuntu images
<Danechi> hp compaq 7700?
<Danechi> dc7700
<histo> Danechi: what version of ubuntu?
<Danechi> does that help?
<Danechi> the latest i just downloaded it and put it on today
<histo> Danechi: hwinfo --sound | pastebinit
<kevdog> alsamixer didn't do anything??
<kevdog> @synergy -- never had emmc system --
<Danechi> it says it doesnt know that command
<Danechi> and yes alsa mixer didnt even come up with an option to do anything
<histo> Danechi: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<histo> Danechi: sounds like a module for your sound card didn't load for somereason
<Danechi> ok
<kevdog> @histo -- lshw shows the module is loaded
<Danechi> im trying to type that command but it says empty document
<histo> kevdog: I didn't see the lshw link
<histo> Danechi: i HAVE TO go perhaps someone else can help. I'll be back later
<histo> !sound | Danechi
<ubottu> Danechi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Danechi> ok...
<Danechi> now what...
<kevdog> try hwinfo | pastebinit
<synergy> kevdog: yeah, I need to make an image with a boot partition, system, home, etc, that will dd to the chip and be ready to boot. Makes real linux os a bit more difficult to get on. And all I want to use it for is xbmc, lol. would think ubuntu could at least do something simple with xbmc and a basic bluetooth remote that even works on every android device and linux device I've tried it on
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1696822
<Jacob_> it's been an hour since i started to install boot repair and it still hasn't finished, this can't be right!
<Jacob_> there has to be something wrong w/ it
<Danechi> anything?
<Jacob_> nothing
<ubuntu_user> hi i want to transfer a log file to from command-line to a public website where i can download it again. how do i do it?
<Danechi> kevdog- doesthat help at all
<Aliendroid> is there a way to set a window to show on multiple workspace but not all , 12.10.
<coldpizza72i> What is the best way to stream movies to my mac osx laptop from my ubuntu machine
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user:  its going to depend on how the server supports uploads. or you could stick it on pastebin
<kevdog> hey I had to look through that file -- sorry --- too big of file
<Danechi> sorry what do i do now
<kevdog> Yes your sound device is loaded.
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  dlna/upnp servers can stream to many  differnt os/devices/clients
<Danechi> :[ so what does that mean if its not there as an option
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  or setup  a samba or nfs share.. but  thats not really  'streaming'
<kevdog> if you type alsamixer at command line and then hit F6 -- what does it give you
<Danechi> ok let me see
<coldpizza72i> dr_willis: are these methods good for very high quality videos
<histo> coldpizza72i: dlna or use some other media server
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  they should work fine for hd video.. your network connection will be the bottleneck
<Danechi> - default
<Danechi> 0 hd audio generic
<kevdog> streaming movies is usually better with compressed video
<Danechi> and enter device name
<dr_willis> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu9 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 182 kB
<histo> coldpizza72i: if you instlaled a media server like mediatomb or something then it's more of an issue on the client side (the mac) on whether it supports dlna and streaming protocols like that.
<coldpizza72i> luckily my ubuntu machine has about 15MB/s upload
<dr_willis> ushare, xbmc, plex, mediatomb, and perhaps a dozen others  i  cent rember. ;)
<kevdog> so there is a - default 0 hda audio generic and 1 <something else?>
<coldpizza72i> do they buffer as nessesary?
<dr_willis> xbmc can access dlna servers  should be avail on osx
<coldpizza72i> cool
<dr_willis> xbmc can even sharre to  other xbmc  clients. ifyou set up xbmc on both machines.
<kevdog> ?
<Danechi> it gives me three options there but when i press enter it does nothing
<Danechi> the
<Danechi> - default
<Danechi> 0 hd-audio generic
<Danechi> enter device name
<FloodBot1> Danechi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> plex can share to other machines over the internet. ;)
<dr_willis> well stream..
<Danechi> what does he mean by flood...?
<kevdog> and if you push Esc to get back to the main screen -- the master volume is set at 100?
<dr_willis> dont send a lot of text to the channel Danechi   use a pastebin site
<juicyjones> I'm just curious if we have an IRC channel just for the Touch Preview coming out tomorrow?
<Danechi> its not?
<kevdog> if you hit F5  -- what do you have
<Danechi> i dont see a master volume
<Danechi> F5 says all
<kevdog> ok -- hit f5
<kevdog> what are the names of the bars you have?
<Danechi> i have no bars
<kevdog> nothing called master?
<cinvoke> i deleted tomcat6 under etc and call apt-get remove tomcat6.  now it will not reinstall. please help
<cinvoke> <cinvoke> i get this error: chmod: cannot access `/etc/tomcat6/tomcat-users.xml': No such file or directory
<Danechi> no
<kevdog> Blank screen?  No bars?
<holstein> Danechi: in the terminal.. aplay -l ..and pastebin the output
<Danechi> can i send you a screen shot somehow?
<holstein> Danechi: i use imagebin for screenshots
<histo> !paste | Danechi
<ubottu> Danechi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kevdog> If you look at screen, mine says Card: Pulseaudio Chip: Pulseaudio View: F3:Playback F4: Capture F5: All Item: Master
<histo> Danechi: imagebin.org as the link suggests printscreen will let you take a screenshot
<Danechi> am i in trouble?  i keep getting messages telling me to stop posting mulkti line tes\xt
<yazrisal> iter: are you here?
<kevdog> thats the stupid robot saying that -- ignore it
<histo> kevdog: He doesn't have the module loaded probably. I believe he's only seeing the hdmi output and not the actual soundcard on his box but I could be wrong.
<holstein> Danechi: no. they are directions on how to post lines
<ubuntu-user> how to check what files  mailutils have before installing it?
<histo> Danechi: NO I was just having the bot give you directions for imagebin.org
<yazrisal> iter: thank you so much, my WIRED network is really woking good now :D
<Danechi> oh ok i thought i was going to get kicked off. Ok so
<yazrisal> *working
<Danechi> imagebin
<cinvoke> .
<holstein> Danechi: please open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and put the output in pastebin
<yazrisal> i have plugged out my usb connection :D
<Danechi> holstein i'm on it
<kevdog> aplay-l | pastebinit
<kevdog> aplay -l | pastebinit
<coldpizza72i> I dont know if this was dlna but i remember seeing a media center sotware with a really cool interface of a wavy wall of movies...if anyone knows the name could you let me know
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1696940
<Danechi> that should be it
<ubuntu-user> how to check what files  mailutils have before installing it
<histo> coldpizza72i: plex?
<histo> coldpizza72i: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/plexmediaserver/
<holstein> Danechi: the hdmi is the only thing showing there.. so its the only thing that will work
<Danechi> meaning...?
<histo> ubuntu-user: you could use apt-file if you are looking for a specific file. Or apt-cache showpkg mailutils
<holstein> Danechi: is that what you are tring to use? he hdmi?
<kevdog> Something is definitely wrong with that output
<Danechi> no not at all, just normal sound. any sound
<histo> Yeah his sound card module isn't loaded
<holstein> Danechi: if you are trying to use something else, it will *never* work that way
<iter> yazrisal: hi
<kevdog> I'm wondering if anything is listed in dmesg | more
<Danechi> i havent even looked at the hdmi for anything yet
<iter> yazrisal: glad to hear we got you going
<Orokusaki> Ubuntu server ready with we admin but still learning how to configure a file serve
<Danechi> ok so i need to use the HDMI port to get sound?
<Orokusaki> We admin
<amicrawler2012> hey guys  i have a qestin
<holstein> Danechi: hdmi is the only hardware that is setup on the machine
<amicrawler2012> i have 10.10
<histo> Danechi: lspci | grep -i audio
<amicrawler2012> can i use 10.04  respotires
<amicrawler2012> i'm getting a error 404 on 10.10
<histo> Danechi: if no other sound cards come up please check your bios and make sure on board audio isn't disabled or something silly
<coldpizza72i> histo: instead of the movies on a single plane (like a flat peace of paper) they were displayed on a surface described as (a piece of paper that is not flat but instead has curves giving a wavy effect)
<histo> Danechi: your hardware is supporte din ubuntu and should work out of the box. So either your soundcard is dead or disabled
<holstein> !sound | Danechi
<ubottu> Danechi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<amicrawler2012> HELLO
<histo> coldpizza72i: Idk there are so many I would search the software center
<Danechi> ok so what should i put in terminal next
<amicrawler2012> can any body help me plz
<kevdog> This is hp notebook right?
<Danechi> no desktop
<dr_willis> with what amicrawler2012
<kevdog> wierd -- I thought they were manufactured with intel sound
<amicrawler2012> i have a ubunut 10.10 amd 32bit
<Danechi> yeah thats what i thought which is why i am confused
<holstein> Danechi: you should read that link
<Danechi> whuch one
<amicrawler2012> can i use 10.04 stuff instead of 10.10
<amicrawler2012> 10.10 give me errors
<kevdog> Long shot here :  modinfo snd_hda_intel | pastebinit
<dr_willis> amicrawler2012:  both are going to be EOL soon.. time to upgrade
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<amicrawler2012> i know
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1696990
<amicrawler2012> so will it hurt if i add 10.04
<Danechi> thats what you asked me to type in kevdog
<amicrawler2012> and get rid of 10.10
<dr_willis> you dont mixx differnet release repositories Aminzai
<tgm4883> amicrawler2012, yes it will probably cause you issues
<dr_willis> you want 10.04 you install 10.04
<amicrawler2012> oh i see
<kevdog> lsmod | pastebinit
<amicrawler2012> so how do i fix my issue then with 10.10
<tgm4883> amicrawler2012, what issue?
<amicrawler2012> i get a 404
<tgm4883> amicrawler2012, 10.10 is EOL
<histo> !eol > amicrawler2012
<ubottu> amicrawler2012, please see my private message
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1697002
<histo> amicrawler2012: It's end of life
<tgm4883> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> amicrawler2012, alternatively, you could try and use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> but you should really upgrade
<dr_willis> be faster to do a clean insgtall of a newer release
<histo> tgm4883: the problem is he can't upgrade
<coldpizza72i> histo: http://www.moovida.com/ is what i was refering too, pretty sweet UI
<histo> tgm4883: it's too old the repos are gone.
<tgm4883> histo, what about http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<histo> tgm4883: He would have to download each CD
<tgm4883> histo, err, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ is the old repositories I thought
<histo> tgm4883: untill he got to a version that was still supported then he could online update.
<tgm4883> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Danechi> does that help anything?
<amicrawler2012> is there a server i can use to get what there is for this  ver of ubuntu
<histo> tgm4883: I believe it's only the isos not mirrors
<kevdog> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<tgm4883> histo, no, it has all the old mirrors
<histo> kevdog: snd_hda_intel is loaded on that pastebin
<dr_willis> thats the whole point of having old-release.xxxxxxx servers ;)
<histo> tgm4883: ahh
 * tgm4883 wonders if amicrawler2012 just ignores him
<kevdog> Yes I know -- however something is messed up -- Why isn't it assoicating with the device?  where is the error message?
<Danechi> ok loet me type that
<MatthewL> Amicrawler2012: try searching for lamp on Ubuntu
<dr_willis> amicrawler2012:   the old-release servers... yes.. read the !EOL info
<amicrawler2012> so how do i add this to my list  i see i can use it
<Danechi> nothing came up after i typed that
<tgm4883> amicrawler2012, did you not read anything on that link for eol?
<histo> amicrawler2012: you'd have to change your sources.list to reflect old-release.ubuntu.com according to others here.
<dr_willis> amicrawler2012:  a clean install would be faster i imagine
<kevdog> dmesg | pastebinit
<Danechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1697039
<kevdog> Wish they had the fiesty fawn repos still up
<histo> coldpizza72i: ahh
<histo> kevdog: they do. aparently at old-releases
<tgm4883> you could go back to warty if you wanted to
<dr_willis> back in the day when you could pronounce release names...
<histo> lol
<histo> I think they really try to pick the most obscure animals
<MatthewL> whois dr_willis?
<dr_willis> some are mythical )
<histo> whois matthewL
<MatthewL> :)
<dr_willis> Where in the world is Carman SanDiego
 * histo like ubuntu rabid rabbit
<Danechi> does that say anything
<MatthewL> Sorry, just got an irc book today
<coldpizza72i> plex is supported on xubuntu too right
<histo> MatthewL: yeah you may want to try /whois username
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  yes. its a xbmc spinoff
<MatthewL> Tried it.
<kevdog> It says input: HD-Audio Generic HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card0/input6
<ubuntu-user> Adobe FMS , guys having issues with installation. can you help me out?
<Civella> Hello!
<Danechi> what does that mean?
<kevdog> Feisty fawn repos -- cool -- wonder if its still pulling security updates -- or that's it
<dr_willis> ubuntu-user:  trying to insstall it via wine?
<histo> MatthewL: ewww android client and irc book?
<tgm4883> kevdog, thats it
<dr_willis> kevdog:  its eol.. so no.
<Civella> Anyone mind giving me some one-on-one help with Ubuntu? Just downloaded it and I'm running it off a USB at the moment.
<MatthewL> Y, histo
<dr_willis> !manual | Civella
<ubottu> Civella: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kevdog> I'm kind of idea -- did you reboot just for the hell of it?
<histo> !ask | Civella
<ubottu> Civella: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Civella> I'm afraid I didn't ask to ask a question.
<Danechi> no i got this computer for a friend and put a new hardrive in it
<kevdog> ok -- that's not an issue
<kevdog> You are dual booting with windows or something?
<Danechi> no not at all
<MatthewL> histo, %B nice work
<MatthewL> Hmm
<Danechi> ubuntu is all i've got on this hardrive
<lotuspsychje> can we discuss ubuntu tablet issues here?
<Civella> Document Viewer won't open. Sigh.
<dr_willis> MatthewL:  irc color coded and  other escape codes are often disabled on channel;s.. they are annoying.
<MatthewL> Ok thanks |	dr_wllis
<kevdog> And you just ran into this problem on installation?
<dr_willis> MatthewL:  and even the most advanced android irc clients ive seen.. are rather limited compared to ones on linux.
<kevdog> android irc clients suck
<lotuspsychje> kevdog: stay polite mate
<kevdog> aye
<dr_willis> there is a weechat client for android now that pairs with weechat runniong on linux. sort of as a bouncer type thing
<MatthewL> ;-)
<dr_willis> but its still in a rouhgh stage
<dr_willis> rough
<MatthewL> Y, I love my xchat on lubuntu
<ubuntu-user> no dr_willi
<Danechi> yes when i first tried to use the computer today
<tgunr> dr_willis: did you get my post about fixing the problem I had yesterday? it should be put in the bot here
<dr_willis> tgunr:  thers some way to submit factoids.. but i dont recall how
<kevdog> You went into the bios and made sure the sound card was turned on?  Or lets say when you booted the live CD -- did the audio work off the live CD?
<dr_willis> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> not sure of the factoid on submitting factoids. ;)
<lotuspsychje> i did a factoid once
<dr_willis> tgunr:  you could post it on askubuntu.com
<tgunr> I will repeat it FYI: Ubuntu 12.10 + Parallels 8 + Parallels Tools = FAIL
<lotuspsychje> its a kind of request 'text' for empty triggers
<tgunr> Awesome, should have looked for such a site!
 * tgunr slaps his forehead
<dr_willis> they may even have a work around for  your issue.  ;P
<SuperLag> tgunr: I get MUCH better mileage with VMware Fusion.
<tgunr> yeah, except i already paid for it
<tgunr> are you running 12.10 on Fusion?
<SuperLag> yes, as well as 13.04
<SuperLag> the beta 13.04, that is
<SuperLag> it's not released yet
<tgunr> Interesting, I may have to switch as this is very painful
<Oweoqi> If anyone here is running Xubuntu are you able to confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfce4ui/+bug/1131044
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1131044 in libxfce4ui (Ubuntu) "Shortcuts such as Ctrl+F9 set but are unresponsive" [Undecided,New]
<tgunr> I need to get 4 VM running here for a client test
<ax562> I had a question
<ax562> is there any ubuntu guru's in here?
<coldpizza72i> whats the button combination with a F key to pull up a shell
<SuperLag> tgunr: I don't know if open-vm-tools will work with Parallels, or not... but that's what I had to do for 13.04
<SuperLag> ax562: Nope. None. None at all.
<ax562> lol
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ax562> seriously though
<tgunr> thanks, will check it out, starting day 3 of linux
<ax562> OK
<SuperLag> ax562: and besides... you just wasted time by asking if you could ask. Just do it.
<SuperLag> tgunr: never run Linux before?
<savagecroc> crao
<tgunr> not for several years
<savagecroc> crap
<savagecroc> is this chatroom logged anywhere?
<savagecroc> my scroll back only goes 1000 lines
<Oweoqi> yes
<ax562> I'm running 32 bit ubuntu 11.04 and wanted to upgrade to the latest and greatest 64bit version
<tgunr> I'm a Macintosh guy basically
<ax562> I believe 12.10?
<SuperLag> tgunr: I do 'em all.
<coldpizza72i> how can i get a shell with a function key
<lotuspsychje> ax562: clean install to 64-bit
<savagecroc> tgunr: i never hear people say macintosh :)
<tgunr> be careful , u ptrading, has caused me much grief so far
<Oweoqi> yeah 32bit is different arch
<tgunr> It's in my auto typer
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  what? alt-ctrl-t gives a terminal window.
<ax562> but my question is I have duo boot with windows and was wondering if I could format my existing partition and install on that?  Would I have a problem?
<savagecroc> tungr: macintosh makes me think of late 80's.. no idea why they called it that
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  press and hold the super key for a list of keyboard shortcuts
<tgunr> downloaded the server version, will be trying that next
<kevdog> @ax562 no -- not if you are careful to screw things up:)
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  its a kind of apple....
<lotuspsychje> ax562: i would singleboot ubuntu
<SuperLag> tgunr: what exactly are you trying to do?
<savagecroc> dr_willis: ahhh
<tgunr> savagecroc: start with serial# 1008 in 1984
<kevdog> @ax562 -- I'm dual booted right now -- I shrunk my windows partition on this notebook
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  where do you think they got the 'Mac' name from .
<ax562> I have WAY TOO MUCH on windows, my DAW is on there Pro Tools 8.0.3..I can't loose that
<tgunr> trying to get a client software to run for some testing
<iter> tgunr: macpaint ftw
<lotuspsychje> ax562: many strong ubuntu packages out there to replace windows apps
<dr_willis> Deluxe Paint on My Amiga.. :) was the bestest
<tgunr> God, loved MacPait, it was awesome at the time!
<ax562> OK...so I could just format existing partition then?  What about my boot partition? Isn't that on the ext partition?
<lotuspsychje> ax562: and you can always virtualbox a windows on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: lol amiga500 oldskool
<tgunr> chessboard paint, just like in the cartoon!
<kubanc> hellow. Where is trash icon in ubuntu 12.10?
<tgunr> kubanc: rm
<ax562> I know there is alternatives but I've spent way too much time and money.
<dr_willis> kubanc:  you can get to the trshcak via the panel on the left side of the file manager window.
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ax562> My real concern is that if I format I will mess up my boot manager and kill all partitions
<kevdog> @ax562 -- you doing the install on the same hard disk?
<ax562> yeah
<lotuspsychje> dualbooting slows hd
<ax562> I have a 160gb hd with 100gb windoze and the rest for swap and linux
<kevdog> @ax562 -- go into windows and using the windows partition manager to shrink the windows partition (if you can) to leave unpartitioned space at the end of the drive
<ax562> slows hd?  boot time?
<dr_willis> i would have to see some benchmarks on that statement
<iter> ax562: it doesn't slow anything at all
<ax562> I already have ubuntu and ext partition
<ax562> @iter I agree
<kevdog> @ax562 -- (Dont worry about that) -- Then use gparted to make format the unpartitioned space --
<coldpizza72i> Is it possible to install plex without using a package manager
<cfhowlett> ... cocks a skeptical eyebrow.  slows boot?
<ax562> I could see boot time but thats all
<coldpizza72i> possible/easy
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  go to the plex homepage and see what they got.
<lotuspsychje> classic magnetic drives will be slower read speeds when more full
<dr_willis> since plex runs as a service.. you insgtgall it system wide. not as a user as far as i know..
<ax562> so where is the boot manager stored at?  it's own partition?
<kubanc> dr_willis, i cannot find trshcak in my panel
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  err.. that dosent make much sence
<coldpizza72i> dr_willis: what exactly would i be looking for? source download?
<dr_willis> kubanc:  look in the file manager windows left side panel. Not the unity panel
<kevdog> @ax562 -- not sure what you mean ubuntu and ext partition --  You just made one big partition ext3/4?
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  i just use their repositories/deb file i recall.
<lotuspsychje> anyway its offtopic so
<kubanc> dr_willis, ok, sorry for my laziness :)
<coldpizza72i> can i install a deb without a package manager, dr_willis
<kevdog> The boot manager is going to be the first xxx bytes of the drive -- I dont remember the exact amount
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  why would you want to? or think you can..
<ax562> @kevdog I have duo boot ntfs/ext4
<ax562> so really I had two questions
<rj1> hi...anybody here have tried installing cacti on ubuntu server 12.04
<coldpizza72i> dr_willis: im in a rush and dont have the time i need to fix my package manger problems
<kevdog> You could back up the first xxx  bytes to a file using the dd command.  Grub will overwrite the boot parition with its setup allowing you to choose to boot to ubuntu or windows
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  look for a tar.gz i guess...
<ax562> 1. If I format my ubuntu ext4 partition using gparted boot disk, will I be able to boot windwos still and not mess up boot manager?
<dr_willis> ax562:  if thee grub boot files are on that partion. then grub wont work
<iter> ax562, you can boot to windows cd and run fixboot and fixmbr to recover those, as long as you haven't actually nuked the windows partition
<kevdog> @ax562 -- just my style but I usually have at a minimum a / parition and a swap partition.  However usually I include a /boot and /home partition as well.  The /home partition is useful if you are going to be upgrading a lot.
<ubuntu471> does anyone know how to get chrome to launch xchat as a default program once a url channel is clicked?  i seemed to mess up the default somehow...
<iter> it SHOULD be safe to delete and reinstall the ubuntu partition but everyone is treating this with kid gloves because Bad Things Could Happen and they would rather you not lose data
<ax562> hmmmmm
<dr_willis> when in doubt... BACKUP your data
<iter> ^^^
<ax562> sounds like a few things can go wrong
<kevdog> @ax562 -- yes you will be able to boot windows -- I essentially nuked the windows mbr when I installed linux (although I meant to back it up -- I missed that part).  Everythign is ok
<dr_willis> a hard drive could die at any time... and ive seen them do it
<coldpizza72i> dr_willis: is there any viable options to stream hd without installing anything on my ubuntu machine (viable for a short term soltuion)? ...im not sure if any remote mounting would work..
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  theres no default streaming services instgalled..
<ax562> @all, i'm getting mixed answers
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  samba is not instllaed by default either... or any other services that i know of.
<dr_willis> well none that do what you need at least. ;)
<coldpizza72i> i have an ssh server on it
<kevdog> @ax562 -- there are no correct answers -- its just what you want to do
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  sshfs is handy ;)
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ax562> OK.  How would you jedi ubuntu knights do this then
<kevdog> sshfs is awesome -- just my opinion.  Samba sucks.  nfs is another option
<Jacob_> do evga motherboards work well w/ ubuntu
<ax562> Upgrade ubuntu on existing partition without harming windows partition?
<dr_willis> given the complexity of what samba is doing. it works quite well
<cfhowlett> ax562, I prefer the clean install method.  download iso, burn to usb, install. I have a /home partition ...
<holstein> ax562: i dont so upgrades.. i backup my data and reinstall.. but if you dont harm the windows partition, it wont be harmed
<holstein> dont do*
<iter> ax562: I assume you don't have an extra hard drive right?
<kevdog> @ax562 -- what do you want to do?  Are you using ubuntu just temporarilty or is this the long haul.  A home partition is for the long haul.  If you are just playing around, I'd just do a / and swap parition with the swap partition 3x as big as my RAM (although everyone says 2x -- I've had my swap fill up when doing this to often)
<SerenE_SparK> How can we find class path in Ubuntu? i tried echo $CLASSPATH but there was no output
<holstein> nothing about an upgrade will change your windows partition, but you should have backups anyway for when that drive will fail
<coldpizza72i> dr_willis: do you think there will be any noticiable effects(like lag) from using sshfs as opposed to dlna/upnp
<surbs> does anyone know how to trigger xchat from chrome? i seemed to have fudged the default application setting somehow...?
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  no idea. iimagine your network will be the boottleneck
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i:  all i stream is anime. ;)
<coldpizza72i> its worth a try, thanks
<kevdog> Grub will only overwrite the MBR at the front on the disk -- it will detect your windows parition automatically and add it to a line where you can choose the system you want to boot to
<coldpizza72i> 15MB/s upload is nice tho :)
<ax562> but I don't want to mess up grub so when I boot back after format not be able to boot windows and loose everything
<dr_willis> ax562:  if you reinstsll it will reinstall grub..
<kevdog> sshfs encrypts data -- so yes it will probably be slower -- an unencrypted tunnel is probably faster
<holstein> ax562: the upgrade doesnt mess up grub,.. you can always reinstall grub.. and your data should be backedup
<histo> kevdog: not it's not slower
<dr_willis> wonder if sshfs has a -Y option
<histo> kevdog: it also does compression I believe.
<ax562> where is grub located? own partition?
<coldpizza72i> i wish i had kvm/ip so i could fix my computer remotely
<dr_willis> or some other local lan type options
<surbs> additionally, my apologies for double post* I switched to laptop so i could troubleshoot and recognize font change.
<holstein> !grub | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cfhowlett> surbs, settings > preferred applications ...
<holstein> ax562: depends on where you put it..
<kevdog> Grub is in the /boot tree
<histo> Someone would probably have to run speed tests but I doubt it would be slower.
<ax562> would me being booted in ubuntu help?
<iter> well, grub is in the mbr too (if we are talking mbr disk here)
<ax562> maybe I can check where it's at?
<holstein> ax562: you'll have to boot ubuntu if you want to upgrade ubuntu
<kevdog> @ax562 -- seriously -- youre decision is really how you want to partition your unallocated space.  Installing ubuntu on top of windows -- I've done this like 5 times
<surbs> cfhowlett, do not see that as an option.
<iter> holstein: I think he wants to go 32bit to 64bit, right ax562 ?
<holstein> ax562: you just upgrade.. and grub will be upgraded as well
<ax562> I originally installed ubuntu 9.9? because I couldn't duo boot with grub/boot manager...
<iter> if that's the case you need to do a clean install from cd
<dr_willis> 32bit to 64bit - requires a clean install
<holstein> ax562: 9.04 or 9.10
<histo> ax562: I'm sorry what's the problem? I wasn't paying attention?
<kevdog> @ax562 -- I've dual booted with windows for like the last 3 years maybe 4 -- with grub(1) and grub2
<ax562> then I upgraded using ubuntu software center or upgrade whatever it's called to 11.10 so i think I have 9.9 boot manager
<dr_willis> 9.x used grub also
<cfhowlett> surbs, I don't know where, but I promise you have it ... ask in channel how set this
<ax562> sorry 9.10
<holstein> ax562: you can look and see, but its all grub, and grub gets upgraded with upgrades
<dr_willis> i was thninkig when the change from grub1 to grub2 happened  it dident upgrade to grub2 by default.
<dr_willis> but thats been ages ago
<surbs> cfhowlett, what do you mean by "ask in channel how set this" ?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kevdog> The only thing that sucks about system upgrades -- is that sometimes things get broken -- this has happened to me.  I usually just reinstall the upgraded OS.  If you have /home on the same partition as /, then /home gets overwritten during new installation
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu how to find "Preferred Applications" settings ????
<ax562> my problem, I believe, is I have to format ext4 partition to clean install on that, so I'm scared when I do that I will mess up grub.
<dr_willis> ax562:  sif you do you fix grub....
<dr_willis> its not like its rocket-surgery ;)
<holstein> ax562: and you will have all your data backed up anyway
<kevdog> I do all my partition using gparted -- if gparted can see your patitions -- it shouldn't mess things up
<ax562> ok, well i guess it's a crap shoot then
<kevdog> I doubt your MBR has been messed up
<ax562> so where is grub stored?
<ax562> no, everything is ok now
<cfhowlett> ax562, even if grub wiped your boot, windows would still be there.  REpairing windows boot is easy
<dr_willis> grub support files are on /boot/ it installs to the mbr of the hd
<ax562> I probably have old grub, grub1
<holstein> ax562: no. its not.. if you want to replace your linux install, you can remove it, and when you reinstall, grub will automatically installl again
<dr_willis> grub shows a version # when it loads up
<holstein> ax562: you can check and see what version you have
<iter> ax562: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB#Boot_process
<holstein> ax562: the links to the grub wiki talk about how to recover grub, if you need
<kevdog> can you still boot windows?
<kevdog> If you can -- mbr isn't messed up
<ax562> thanks for the links
<ax562> I know if something break you can fix it most of the time
<ax562> but what I'm trying to avoid is breaking it from the start
<ax562> ;)
<dr_willis> if you clean install it will reinstall grub
<iter> ax562: do you have data on the ubuntu partition you care about?
<ax562> not really, a few android rom's, kitchen, apps nothing special
<kevdog> You know you can just reformat you linux paritions again right?
<ax562> that's what im going to do
<iter> ax562: if you don't care about the data, boot from new ubuntu cd and just install as usual
<ax562> but thats why i'm asking if I do that will it break other partition or grub
<kevdog> dont reformat the windows partion -- you'll just F**K things up then :)
<iter> just be careful not to delete your windows partition
<iter> and you'll be good
<iter> it should not break your windows nor your grub
<ax562> I tried that when I first installed 9.10
<kevdog> I think gparted from live cd
<kevdog> is ok
<histo> ax562: is the whole point of this just to upgrade?
<ax562> ubuntu partition manager BLOWS!
<histo> ax562: you can upgrade from 9.10 using old-releases
<ax562> it wouldn't partition anything right
<iter> histo: he's going 32->64bit, new install necessary
<ax562> I was trying 11.10 at the time
<histo> ahh
<kevdog> Everytime I upgrade something gets screwed
<dr_willis> 9.10 is 3+ yrs old... a lot has changed.
<iter> ax562: no repartitioning necessary, you have already created the partitions
<ax562> so I had to first partition using gparted, format ext4 and swap partitions
 * dr_willis thinks he could have allrady been reinstalled by now
<iter> lol yep
<histo> ax562: Linux changes rapidly it's actively developed unlike windows. So something from 3 years ago on a desktop machine is rather old.
<histo> ax562: If you had a server install you wouldn't notice many changes but a lot of the desktop apps are developing rapidly.
<ax562> then use ubuntu install disk 9.10 (11.10 would not install grub right) to install
 * kevdog Yes it could have been all done by now
<cfhowlett> ... thinks a quick backup of critical data to a usb and then wipe/install a CURRENT version is adviseable ...
<histo> ax562: Why are you trying to install 11.10?  Why not a more  recent version like 12.04 which is LTS Long Term Support    or 12.10 which is the current dev release.
<kevdog> @cfhowlett -- agree 100%
<cfhowlett> histo, the logic ... my head ...
<histo> ax562: I agree backup whatever stuff you want to keep from /home/ax562  and then install a newer version. Would be easiest for you.
<histo> people really like to create their own problems don't they.
<ax562> OK, so you guys are saying all I have to do is boot newest distro and it will format my existing partitions?
<ax562> histo, you are really late in this conversation
<kevdog> Like my own problem -- not upgrading from 11.10 -- I'm scared and I've got everything configured the way I like it!!
<cfhowlett> ax562, you can selectively choose which partitions get formatted
<iter> ax562: just don't format your windows partition
<kevdog> rsync is great for backups btw -- I'm a fan
<ax562> I had HUGE problems with stock ubuntu partition manager previously and 11.10 grub2? wouldn't install at all
<kevdog> maybe a bad burn or bad md5 checksum?
<ax562> I had to start from 9.10 and upgrade to 11.04 after I used gparted (remembers the huge headache it caused..yuk)
<histo> kevdog: I use rsync in a cron job on remote computers for offsite backup... Carbonite can suckit
<Guest73774> h
<ax562> OK, so grub1 to grub2 won't be a problem even if i'm groing from 32 to 64 bit?
<kevdog> I'd like to do the offsite backups to an encrypted partition on the remote site using a combination of ssh/rsync and I guess a jailkit -- I haven't cracked how to set up this nut yet
<dr_willis> you will be REINSTALLING grub it willbe grub2
<ax562> and thank you for all the help guys!
<iter> ax562: you can run grub-install -v to show grub version
<kevdog> @ax562 -- Good luck --
<ax562> @dr_will so no problem from grub32bit to grub2 64bit?
<kevdog> @ax562 -- glad its not me !!! Ok that was a joke
<histo> ax562: no it won't be a problem
<dr_willis> ax562:  that fact it has grub1 on it now  means nothing... you will be instgalling grub2 over whatever is there.
<ax562> ok gotcha
<histo> kevdog: it's not really that hard.
<ax562> ok now second question lmfao!
<histo> kevdog: just setup each component individually and test then cron them all
<ax562> 2. When installing a new 64 bit distro, will not having an ethernet connection or any internet connection be a problem?
<ax562> during install
<cfhowlett> ax562, probably not but possibly.  fully dependent on the hardware.
<dr_willis> run a wire ;) it can then auto-get all updates as it installs
<dr_willis> and extra thangs
<kevdog> I don't know how to set up the linux jail because I think I need something more than the openssh jail right??  and not sure what encryption method I should use on the remote end.  By dream is multiple users with encrypted home directed so think of some file based encryption scheme like encyfs
<ax562> I have a wifi connection only available but not sure if install disk will pick that up...so not sure if it will cause problems
<dr_willis> ax562:  try the live cd and see if it sees the network.,...
<dr_willis> 12.10 is a dvd by the way. ;) no longer a cd
<ax562> so no internet connection = no ubuntu install?
<cfhowlett> ax562, if not, if you have a broadcom wifi, you can install the drivers from the iso.  I did so yesterday ... 5 minutes with the terminal.
<kevdog> Yes -- wireless might work -- I've had it work -- but I've also had it not work -- 64 bit libs are even a bit dicier -- not as well supported
<dr_willis> ax562:  no one said that..
<dr_willis> ax562:  that instalelr can install updates as it installs and save time
<ax562> it was a question
<kevdog> really a DVD?? noi kidding
<dr_willis> 12.10 has gon beyond the cd size limit..
<ax562> F@CK do i even have dvd's anymnore smh
<kevdog> no you can install without any internet -- however if you have any hardware issues -- you're possibly hosed
<dr_willis> most people use usb flash anyway
<ax562> this is why most are not on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ax562, you don't NEED a dvd, just use a USB
<dr_willis> ax562:  lets see.. dvds are how common these daya?
<kevdog> I've rolled one of my machines to arch -- don't have to worry about upgrading then
<dr_willis> and USB flash drives are like $5 for a 2gb one...
<ax562> don't get me wrong I LOVE LINUX AND UBUNTU, android sparked the love
<iter> kevdog: you don't worry about upgrading arch!?!
<kevdog> rolling release
<iter> they take pride in breaking your ish with upgrades
<dr_willis> ;)
<kevdog> probably will happen no doubt
<ax562> but the headaches just to get this thing running...ay ya yai
<kevdog> especially with the freakin AUR
<dr_willis> ax562:  put iso on usb with the rigth tool.. boot.. instgall... 20 min later done...
<kevdog> @ax562 -- see you just have to do it a few times and then after banging your head and learning -- its no big deal then
<MatthewL> Why is #Ubuntu the most popular channel on free node?
<kevdog> it is?? news to me
<iter> because #gentoo is for ricers?
<iter> :p
<ax562> @dr you know the size?  I only have 1 gb flash drive and maybe a dvd disk somewhere in the attic
<dr_willis> Because we dont charge for Awsome..
<dr_willis> ax562:  no  idea. i dont even carry anything less then a 8gb usb any moar
<cfhowlett> they just how we roll
<MatthewL> Agreed, Dr_willis
<dr_willis> any 1gb usb would be so old.. and slow comapred to newer ones i imagine...
<kevdog> 1gb flash -- no dvd -- you live in the hood?
<dr_willis> and ive found older usbs more prone to booting issues
<ax562> wow, so all in all, this is still a roll of the dice =(
<dr_willis> lubuntu 12.10 Might fit on a cd.. i havent looked.
<kevdog> way to think optimistically -- and no everything should work
<dr_willis> or just use 12.04
<kevdog> How about just installing the server edition and then upgrading to ubuntu-desktop -- would that would
<cfhowlett> ax562, I'm guessing you have an "older" machine?  xubuntu or lubuntu 12.04 might be best for you ..
<kevdog> server edition just a cd still?
<ax562> LOL I do live in the hood, but I have a phone with 32gb sd card with ubuntu 10.10 and swap space so don't need flash drive
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dr_willis> ax562:  how old is your system> what cpu does it have?
<SoulShadow> has anyone gotten ubuntu installed on a clover trail tablet?
<tgunr> just downloaded the server iso, it is 678MB would barely fit on a CD
<cfhowlett> !tablet|SoulShadow,
<ubottu> SoulShadow,: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<ax562> my last 16gb was mistreated and broken by my ex friend
 * SoulShadow sighs
<SoulShadow> cfhowlett: not the same tablet sorry
<SoulShadow> but thanks for being completely unhelpful
<kevdog> @ax562 -- do you still have dialup?
<ax562> @kevdog, chill man
<kevdog> @ax562 - - just checkin' :p
<dr_willis> all tablet discussion is in #ubuntu-tablet and #ubuntu-arm
<ax562> my system is a duo core 2 T7300 @2.0GHZ 4GBRAM DDR2 1.0FSB
<ax562> that i bought by myself
<ax562> not my mommy
<ax562> and I live by myself
<cfhowlett> TMI
<ax562> with my son that I have full custody of
<kevdog> age?
<ax562> @kevdog
<ax562> he's 5
<kevdog> no wait -- I don't want to know ---
<ax562> If i could afford new pc I would get one man
<HHT> hi I'm running 12.04 and I can't seem to get "networking stop/waiting" to start
<kevdog> your rolling with a machine that's 5x newer than mine
<Civella> Excuse me, does Ubuntu go slower if you have two monitors going at once?
<ax562> I'm just saying, you were talking it up
<dr_willis> Civella:  the gpus are driving more data so it will be  a little slower.. depends on the details
<kevdog> im bored
<deeZ84> core 2 duos are only like 2008 right?
<ax562> I bought brand new in summer 07
<ax562> last year was my upgrade year andd crash, life gave me a cick in the nads
<Civella> Yeah, this little laptop probably can't handle this 25" monitor too. But it takes longer to open up applications, so it's kind of ruining my experience. This is also my first time on any linux distro.
<kevdog> linux is perfect for old hardware
<ax562> yeah, but I'm running xp also
<deeZ84> not incredibly old, im running arch linux distro on a celeron box cause its so old
<Civella> I just timed it, it takes roughly 4-5 seconds to open up an application.
<cfhowlett> ax562, lubuntu or xubuntu ... look into it
<kevdog> celeron -- oh that's nice
<deeZ84> haha it was free
<ax562> I produce/mix/master and I have about 30,000 dollars worth of xp software that I do not want to lose, that is the reason i'm being very careful
<dr_willis> Civella:  its not the size.. its the res that matters i imagine. ;) ive done netbooks + external displays just fine
<deeZ84> my pops was about to throw it away
<ax562> I run xubuntu on my droid bionic
<kevdog> @ax562 -- this is a desktop right?
<iter> ax562: what's the goal here w/r/t upgrading?
<kevdog> @deeZ84 -- perfect for server
<ax562> no laptop
<dr_willis> ax562:  then you should have that HD cloned and backuped seval times.. a HD CAN die at any time...
<iter> ax562: why not just upgrade to the latest 32bit release?
<ax562> deving from source
<cfhowlett> ax562, then I seriously suggest you take a look at linux for creative humans : Ubuntu Studio
<Civella> dr_willis: I'll turn the res down since it's at 1920xXXXX at the moment.  I'll see if it helps at all.
<ax562> I write code for shits and giggles
<cfhowlett> ax562, built on top of xubuntu .... should run great for your system
<kevdog> @ax562 -- I'd really install on another hard-drive -- and you sure your machine is 64 bit ready -- sounds like a 32 bit install to me
<deeZ84> @kevdog i just finished installing arch linux on it i prob will use it as a server
<ax562> no duo core
<ax562> 64bit compatible
<kevdog> deeZ84 - that's a nice setup
<ax562> but can't compile from source using 32bit ubuntu
<MatthewL> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<ax562> must be 64 bit
<deeZ84> i like arch for old machines it runs fast makes me feel like its new technology lol
<Civella> dr_willis: I just tried opening up an application after toning it down to 1366x768 and it was much quicker. I hope I don't run into anymore issues. Thanks.
<kevdog> @deeZ84 -- using window manager?
<ax562> anyone compile from source here?
<ax562> android?
<deeZ84> im trying out de KDE right now never used it before
<iter> what are you building
<iter> we build sw all the time
<kevdog> @deeZ84 -- wow that's heavy --
<kevdog> @deeZ84 -- nothing like openbox I guess
<lonesword> I did sudo apt-get install python-box2d-doc
<lonesword> box2d is working
<ax562> I was trying to compile aosp and anything else android related
<MatthewL> Ax562: build Android love here
<lonesword> but any idea where i can find the docs?
<deeZ84> @kevdog im going to switch over to a windows manager but im really new to linux so the DE's make it easier for me
<deeZ84> do you reccomend openbox?
<MatthewL> Ubuntu is great platform for that ax562
<ax562> is 12.04 64bit or 12.10 64bit the way to go?
<lonesword> ax562, 12.10
<MatthewL> Either way
<iter> ax562: if you are scared to reinstall, why not virtualize the latest and greatest
<ax562> I created rom's for myself using kitchen but that is kids play stuff
<lonesword> Anybody have any idea where the documentation of packages you apt-get go?
<MatthewL> lol
<iter> ax562: install virtualbox, install clean version of OS in there, go nuts
<dr_willis> lonesword:  try /usr/share/docs
<kevdog> @deeZ84 -- frankly its a pain in the ass at first but it runs really fast on old hardware -- so does e17, however until you get used to how those things work -- you'll hate them since they are not as full featured as gnome or kde -- however you might want to roll with xcfe since thats a good thing in the middle
<MatthewL> Was just gonna say that
<ax562> yeah but limited hw, so that will be slow as sh!t
<iter> but it will be non-destructive
<ax562> true
<iter> and since you have 30k of software and no backups....
<iter> shrug
<ax562> no I will make back up before
<iter> ay ay ay
<deeZ84> @kevdog i am playing around with a lot of distros and getting familiar with the command line ill try out XCFE next it was a pain installing arch linux at first but got it done finally lastnight
<ax562> I have maxtor back up manager
<iter> now you are just trolling us
<dr_willis> i have to wonder why you dont allready have backups  ;)
<ax562> basically uses linux on disk dd command lol
<ax562> .bmr file though...wierd
<lonesword> dr_willis, Found it. It wasnt exactly the documentation. Just the changelog and readme. Thanks anyway :)
<kevdog> @ddZ84 -- arch is fun -- you learn a little bit more how to install things -- not as much hand holding
<ax562> who's trolling?
<deeZ84> @kevdog that is what i like about it, i am forced to learn with it
<IdleOne> ax562: Please keep the language clean
<kevdog> >
<kevdog> ?
<ax562> ?
<iter> ax562: make backup, reinstall, restore if it didn't work. nuff said
<ax562> things could still go wrong in all that
<kevdog> @deeZ84 -- its no gentoo, but its still fun :p
<ax562> I'm just being SUPER cautious
<Civella> Holy crap. Ubuntu is making me buffer videos A LOT quicker.
<lonesword> ?
<deeZ84> @kevdog yeah i read gentoo is one of the hardest
<dr_willis> none are hard - if yiu learn the fundamentals
<iter> ^^
<lonesword> And read the documentation :)
<iter> all linux is the same
<ax562> OK.  Last question and ill be out of your hair....
<kevdog> @deeZ84 -- I'm probably not going to get around to trying gentoo or BSD anytime soon
<ben____> Hi, i was wondering if it was possible to install ubuntu onto a old server? dell poweredge 840
<dr_willis> ecept for those weird Puppylinux and  TinyCore guys.. :)  the sickos
<ax562> is 12.04 64bit or 12.10 64bit the way to go for compiling aosp from source?
<dr_willis> ax562:  i always use 64bit os on 64bit hardware
<cfhowlett> ben____, don't see why not ...
<lonesword> Talking about tinycore. The farthest I got was to get a blue screen with a dock. I had no idea what to do from there!
<deeZ84> @kevdog me either i am going to stick with arch as far as learning right now although i do run ubuntu on my laptop and linux mint on another home desktop so i have a lot going on arch is just my toy box setup right now
<lonesword> Puppy was more, 'nice'!
<kevdog> You are going to cross compile for arm anyway right?? So does it really matter?
<ax562> but wich version 12.04 or 12.10?
<dr_willis> lonesword:  you were done.. that was the whole OS..
<dr_willis> lonesword:  you then installed what youneeded
<lonesword> dr_willis, Well, there wasn't a network manager or anything that lets you connect to the net right? So how was i supposed to get the install packages?
<dr_willis> lonesword:  they  have an icon for a network manager in the  menus and panel last i looked
<dr_willis> or some sort of control-panel with one
<kevdog> lonesword -- or just connect using a few command line statements
 * dr_willis recalls what someone said about  reading docs...
<ben____> I made a live cd of ubuntu but could not boot off of it.. running windows 7 on it currently
<lonesword> dr_willis, Really? Maybe I should have looked harder. I remember tinycore not detecting my modem. I had a dsl connection
<surbs> ubuntu 12.04 LTS: prompted to launch xdg-open irc, have xchat installed, press launch application and nothing happens. ideas?
<dr_willis> never used dsl. so no idea on that
<histo> lonesword: you could configure the network manually.
<lonesword> ben____, you probably didn't change the boot priority of your BIOS
<ben____> i did but i think it might have an out of date bios..
<histo> ben____: press F12 while your system boots and tell it to boot off the cd
<lonesword> dr_willis, I was younger and lot more stupid back then
<kevdog> ben__: how about changing that nick out to something without lines?
<lonesword> Yups!
<ax562> Which is better 12.04 64bit or 12.10 64bit for compiling aosp from source?
<lonesword> ben____, All bios can boot from a cd.
<woo> Dumb stuff is fun to do
<histo> ax562: What is aosp?
<cfhowlett> benisigh, thankks
<ax562> android open source project
<benisigh> yeah sorry about that ya'll
<kevdog> says on the aosp website that for newer version greater than 2.3.x -- 64bit is required
<woo> like looping x sessions on the same machine
<histo> ax562: ubuntu 12.04 is the long term support version 12.10 is not.
<histo> !releases | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ax562> @kevdog i got that already, thats what started all of this
<ax562> ;)
<benisigh> If i just want to use it as a file server would ubuntu be suffient? or is there a server build?
<histo> ax562: choice is yours. 12.10 has updated packages considering it was released 6 months after 12.04 but it's only supported for 18months
<kevdog> http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<cfhowlett> !server|benisigh,
<ubottu> benisigh,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<histo> benisigh: there is a server iso It will install a command line system
<ax562> yeah but is it better for compiling android source vs 12.04?
<kevdog> sorry misread your question
<histo> !better | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cfhowlett> benisigh, there is also a channel #ubuntu-server
<histo> dead channel
<woo> quick poll who prefers Graphical User Interface and who prefers Terminal?
<kevdog> sure is
<kevdog> @woo -- I see what you did there
<cfhowlett> woo, no polls here try please
<woo> I just wanted to know sorry
<iter> woo, the answer is yes
<woo> yes for both.  hmmmmmmmmmmm
<DJJeff> I put some files in /tmp rebooted and now they are gone whats the best way to get them back ?
<kevdog> you cant
<iter> DJJeff: they are gone
<DJJeff> really ?
<kevdog> that was the swap file
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, WHY would you put files in /tmp?  those get flushed on reboot
<kevdog> k
<kevdog> what that /tmp or ~/tmp
<nyuszika7h> /var/tmp maybe?
<kevdog> dont worry -- I've made that mistake before  ::facepalm::  only one however
<nyuszika7h> also, /tmp is not a "swap" file, it's a tmpfs (ramdisk), stored in RAM :P
<DJJeff> people are telling me I can recover a superblock from /tmp  even after reboot
<kevdog> never again
<histo> DJJeff: undelete
<histo> !undelete | DJJeff
<ubottu> DJJeff: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<nyuszika7h> how could you recover the RAM after reboot?
<nyuszika7h> DJJeff: that reminds me when I went with Debian's default and used /var/run/ircd
<nyuszika7h> on next reboot, boom, my IRC server was gone
<histo> nyuszika7h: default /tmp is not ramdisk
<nyuszika7h> it's not?
<histo> nyuszika7h: take a look at mount
<nyuszika7h> I don't have ubuntu because my old laptop will give "EDD: Error X reading sector Y" errors when booting Kubuntu or openSUSE from an USB stick. the ISO's checksum is correct, tried two USB sticks and 4 ports.
<histo> nyuszika7h: ahh it's controlled by /etc/default/rcS
<histo> ther eis a tmptime=
<cfhowlett> nyuszika7h, that sounds like a failing usb ... they do go bad.
<cfhowlett> nyuszika7h, eesh.  nevermind.  didn't read.
<DJJeff> so /tmp doesnt reside on the hdd only in ram ?
<nyuszika7h> fwiw tried mouse's port too
<histo> nyuszika7h: My commend was in regaurds to /tmp being cleaned on boot
<histo> DJJeff: it's on the hdd
<histo> DJJeff: atleast in ubuntu
<woo> !testdisk | DJJeff
<woo> nyuszika7h: hak5
<woo> nyuszika7h: you use a can of air and usb
<nyuszika7h> what?
<nyuszika7h> no hardware virtualization either (it's a Pentium M 740), after some messages I get a black screen in VirtualBox
<histo> DJJeff: you need to immediately stop using your disk. if you want a chance at recovering the files. Remote / ro
<DJJeff> I am booted off live cd at the moment
<woo> nyuszika7h: what do you use for ur bootloader?
<kevdog> hold on -- virtual memory is split between /swap and RAM -- if the file was in RAM its gone
<nyuszika7h> NTLDR (Windows XP), but the USB boots fine, I'm just getting errors about reading sectorx
<nyuszika7h> sectors
<histo> DJJeff: Okay what type of files were they that you are looking for?
<nyuszika7h> I think the message comes from ISOLINUX, because it appears on both live USBs.
<DJJeff> flash files (.swf)
<histo> DJJeff: on the live cd            sudo apt-get install testdisk
<histo> !undelete | DJJeff Follow these directions
<ubottu> DJJeff Follow these directions: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<nyuszika7h> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS CD which boots fine, but it's very old (almost 500 updates from lucid-security)
<kevdog> night guys --- I'm glad the discussion was lively tonight :)
<cfhowlett> nyuszika7h, and 10.04 is end of life in a few weeks
<nyuszika7h> it is? :O
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nyuszika7h> on servers too? just wondering, not like I'm going to use it
<cfhowlett> nyuszika7h, 10.04 on the desktop has 36 months, server has 60 months support
<nyuszika7h> oh
<cfhowlett> nyuszika7h, fwiw 12.04 has 5 years support on both
<nyuszika7h> ah, nice
<nyuszika7h> but for desktop I'll end up installing the latest version probably, anyway
<SuperLag> Any of you guys remap keys on your keyboard?
<woo> SuperLag: for language support?
<SuperLag> woo: not for language support... as much as wanting to make the Caps Lock key actually useful. :)
<SuperLag> woo: I want to swap Control and Caps Lock
<SuperLag> woo: very easy to do on my Macbook Pro, in OS X. More hackery required with Linux. :)
<woo> SuperLag: ?? why hack with ubuntu?
<histo> !keys | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Kartagis> exec("cat /home/xen.txt"){ echo $1; }
<histo> Kartagis: ?
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". I also upgraded the kernel, and I get the same message. why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<woo> hacking with ubuntu is not in default repos
<SuperLag> woo: that must have changed recently... because the last time I looked, it involved changing codes in a config file
<ax562> @all OK.  Looks like I'm going with 12.04 64bit
<ax562> Thank you all for all the great advise!
<woo> SuperLag: just im just upset the aircrack suite is gone
<wiggmpk> woo: thats "cracking", not hacking..
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<woo> cfhowlett: @who?
<cfhowlett> woo, gentle reminder to all ... now let's do some ubuntu support!
<woo> Yeaaa for Ubuntu for some reason nmap see's my ubuntu laptop as having all ports closed with all scans!
<nyuszika7h> woo, maybe because of UFW?
<nyuszika7h> sudo ufw status verbose
<MatthewL> Does Ubuntu use iptables?
<nyuszika7h> yes, UFW is a frontend to netfilter/iptables
<histo> !info aircrack | woo
<ubottu> woo: Package aircrack does not exist in quantal
<histo> MatthewL: yes
<histo> woo: I thought it was in universe
<nyuszika7h> !info aircrack universe
<ubottu> 'universe' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<nyuszika7h> fail
<histo> woo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/aircrack-ng  It's there
<woo> histo: I can get it
<MatthewL> How would I configure a firewall with iptables?
<bau> hi all I installed lammp using tasktel and I can't find the install dir of lampp on my ubuntu (typically is in /opt) how can I find it?
<nyuszika7h> "stable, testing, unstable" sounds like debian
<DJJeff> woo there is also aircrack svn :)
<MatthewL> bau try /var/www
<woo> I only like aircrack for customer education
<woo> just sad it was gone
<Frekholm> Hi! New to Ubuntu. Can I install Ubuntu beside Windows but on a different drive?
<SuperLag> woo: and how exactly would that help you educate customers?
<MatthewL> Configuration in /etc
<woo> feel like I can trust you guys not to use it on me right?
<histo> woo: It's not gone
<nyuszika7h> Frekholm: different hard drive or different partition on the same HDD?
<histo> !firewall | MatthewL
<ubottu> MatthewL: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bau> MatthewL, in /var/www there is only my site dir
<Kartagis> any ideas?
<Frekholm> nyuszika7h: different hard drive
<woo> SuperLag: lets join ubuntu-ot
<DJJeff> steam came to linux so I noticed opengl updated and since opengl updated my gfx are all messed up
<nyuszika7h> it should be possible, though I've never installed it like that
<MatthewL> bau /etc/apache
<Kartagis> Frekholm: of course, just mark the drive when asked
<woo> I am the only one in ot
<DJJeff> something todo with Allow Flipping in my nvidia settings and when I turn on Framebuffer object in compizconfig my screen goes black
<nyuszika7h> woo:
<nyuszika7h> #ubuntu-offtopic
<woo> :(
<bau> MatthewL, There is /etc/apache2 but it has only few dirs: conf.d mods-available mods-enabled sites-available sites-enabled
<Frekholm> Is it that easy? So I choose install beside windows and the choose another drive?
<MatthewL> Between /etc/init.d and what you mentioned, that is all there is to Apache
<histo> !dualboot | Frekholm
<ubottu> Frekholm: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> MatthewL: What are you trying to do?
<woo> Frekholm: using windows still?
<bau> MatthewL, where can I find php errors in the web server logs?
<woo> Frekholm: you want to defrag before a duel boot
<MatthewL> histo: educate bau
<histo> bau: /var/log/*
<histo> ahh
<woo> Frekholm: only like 10gb ext has ever survived with both on my machines
<MatthewL> Lots to learn about the web by learning Apache configurations bau
<Frekholm> Im kind of lost in Ubuntu but curious
<DJJeff> unity is so gross I use Xfce heh
<Jordan_U> woo: Frekholm: There is no need to defrag before resizing a an ntfs filesystem with ntfsresize, from the man page: "Defragmentation is NOT required prior to  resizing  because  the program   can  relocate  any  data  if  needed,  without  risking  data integrity."
<MatthewL> Lxde forever
<histo> Frekholm: It's easy you just need to install ubuntu to the other drive and install grub to the mbr of your windows disk.
<histo> Frekholm: or you can instlal both on one drive choice is yours
<woo> Jordan_U: really? how is that.  When did that change?
<Jordan_U> woo: It has been that way for many years.
<woo> Jordan_U: then I am not good at it
<woo> I have even crashed virtual sessions with the same bug
<Jordan_U> woo: Please report said bug.
<Noorideen> Jordan_U,
<woo> Jordan_U: I cant atm
<Jordan_U> Noorideen: Yes?
<woo> Jordan_U: I need vb on a 500+ gb and Im at max server storage
<Noorideen> Jordan_U,  nah nothing i just thought that you are from Jordan.
<woo> can I install windows in linux?
<Kartagis> nope
<Kartagis> woo: actually if you install virtualbox on linux, you can install windows in that
<woo> Kartagis: not vb actual duel boot
<woo> sorry Kartagis "Not virtualbox install.  I am trying to write windows to the MBR from an ubuntu machine"
<Kartagis> woo: that is not something you do IN linux
<woo> Kartagis: if I use gparted and dd I might be able to. :)
<woo> !wubi | woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<bau> MatthewL, how can I change the permission of /var/www/my_site so evryone can read/write on it?
<MatthewL> I love you, ubottu
<woo> Kartagis: looks like I could use fdisk
<Kartagis> woo: I'd be exremely careful with that
<woo> !fdisk | Kartagis
<woo> no kidding
<MatthewL> bau: chown -R user:user /var/www
<Kartagis> woo: I'm guessing fdisk will not serve what you want to achieve
<MatthewL> Where user is you and your group bau
<bau> thanks
<Noorideen> bau
<Noorideen> bau, is it working now?
<woo> Kartagis: I have it but its not safe
<bau> yes It seems working
<MatthewL> bau you'll probably want to limit permissions with chmod 755 or 644, though.
<bau> sudo chmod 755 /var/www ?
<MatthewL> After you chown, you don't need to sudo.
<bau> ok
<Noorideen> but maybe he can make a symbolic link?
<woo> Noorideen: that seems like a pratical solution.  Is that what you use?
<Noorideen> woo, yes
<Noorideen> its better than messing with the permissions, right?
<woo> Noorideen: it is the diffrence between passive and active
<MatthewL> Well...  I just told my Ubuntu setup in a nutshell.
<woo> Noorideen: im so tempted to just throw up some chmod that is totally fun
<MatthewL> I still don't know what symbolic link s would really do for the situation
<woo> MatthewL: if I got uid with sudo just by u being on irc its a nice shot
<MatthewL> Hunh?
<Noorideen> MatthewL, i am new so, i kept trying everything i find on google. i ruined my linux twice :P. but now i am on ubuntu and i tried a symbolic link, which is working fine for me
<woo> MatthewL: hard to hack a droid though
<MatthewL> Ok, do you have a lamp server setup? (I've crashed my systems many times, and have become very skilled)
<linusoleander> Is there a way to mimic a users environment settings when running a cronjob?
<MatthewL> woo do you Android?
<woo> MatthewL: yes I do have a LAMP up but I dont use it.
<Noorideen> MatthewL, yes i do, you cant be right right from the first you have to do some trail and error (:
<Noorideen> lol
<MatthewL> Whole heartedly agreed!
<Noorideen> does anyone how to raise up the volume on youtube with no mouse?
<MatthewL> Without a separate remote hosting server, a lamp setup can give great practice.
<woo> MatthewL: I run ubuntu server just to sit there and flip switches.  And if recon is good enough firewalls wont even care.
<Noorideen> woo, why ubuntu server?
<woo> Noorideen: ports ports ports
<Guest52789> yeeeeeessss finally got it running
<woo> Guest52789: Grats!
<Noorideen> woo, ah i see
<woo> Noorideen: ubuntu is very good about logging
<woo> Noorideen: not quite selinux but fair and clear
<Noorideen> guys srsly no one knows how to raise up the youtubes volume without using mouse?
<MatthewL> What do you mean woo, about recon?
<Noorideen> woo, i am new to linux and ubuntu etc. this is my 5th game using it :P
<Noorideen> still learning
<Guest52789> 6 hours of troubleshooting thank you [insert name of  acceptable divine figure]!!
<MatthewL> Great classes I've taken in Linux, too
<woo> Noorideen: you keep count?
<woo> Noorideen: hey try to keep that count
<Guest52789> yea didnt have this much tuble the fist time lol
<Noorideen> woo, why?
<woo> Noorideen: I lost count
<MatthewL>  An i++ thing?
<woo> MatthewL: oh ya ubuntu-offtopic
<Noorideen> woo, i will lose it for sure
<gau1991> hi
<woo> gau1991: hi
<woo> MatthewL: I will explain with I mean about recon
<Guest52789> did anybody have an issue with  compiz 12.10
<woo> Guest52789: crashed my x and uninstalled part of unity for me
<woo> Guest52789: wait not 12.10 if that is what you mean by distro I was on 12.04
<Guest52789> i couldnt get around it. running 12.04
<woo> Guest52789: did you get ur x back?
<Guest52789> yes woo: everything optimal now
<woo> Guest52789: ya don't know how I even broke it
<Guest52789> woo: u didnt. apparently its a common bug
<Guest52789> woo: r u running of a driv or virtual machine?
<woo> Guest52789: hdd
<PadNet_201> So here's a question. Say i wanna report a program crash, which repos do i need to add these necessary programs
<Guest52789> woo: strange. prob coz u have gfx same as me
<aeon-ltd> PadNet_201: you talking about apport?
<PadNet_201> The regular crash reporter w/ 12.2, I allow the backtrace to run, but it says addt'l software to install, I click forward and it says I need to add a repo it can't find the necessary software
<Guest52789> i am running a lower res than my dispalay can i get help changing resolution  1920x1080
<bau> MatthewL, I have still problems with /var/www permissions: I'm using wordpress & if I want to change a theme for example, it says that it can't write in the folder
<clul355n00b> nightall
<killer> what package will contain cstring library in ubuntu 12.10
<MatthewL> bau what permissions is wp and who owns it?
<bau> MatthewL, drwxr-sr-x  5 ettore ettore 4096 Feb 21 09:06 wordpress
<maxygas> hi
<maxygas> what should i do if ifconfig dont shows my usb wifi ?
<bau> MatthewL, can' t I give 777 to /var/www/wordpress?
<MatthewL> bay no!
<MatthewL> Try 644 our 755, never 777.
<MatthewL> bau are you ettorre?
<bau> yes
<bau> ettore
<MatthewL> Hmm
<bau> btw with 644 I can't go to site, 755 the server can't wrtite in the dir
<MatthewL> bau oh!
<MatthewL> Its a WordPress thing. You may need ftp configured within WordPress
<Zer0Glitch> Hey guys... Total newb question: Once I've run tar -zxvf to extract a package, how do I install it?
<bau> you sure? it's alla working in my local server, and now I wanted only to change the theme...
<Zer0Glitch> E.g. "tar -zxvf kpowersave_0.7.3.orig.tar.gz"
<MatthewL> That had to be configured in the admin part of WordPress
<bau> MatthewL, I tried sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www it seems working
<kepler> Zer0Glitch: normally cd to the directory it untarred to and ./configure then make then make install -- not sure about that particular thing though, looks like something you would import with KDE's interface somehow
<MatthewL> Oh great!
<MatthewL> Sounds good bau
<bau> how can I add me to www-data group?
<MatthewL> Good question.
<MatthewL> I will be learning that soon.
<bau> sudo useradd -g www-data ettore ?
<bau> no
<bau> sudo usermod -a -G www-data  ettore ?
<Kartagis> bau: sudo useradd -a ettore www-data
<bau> thanks :D
<Kartagis> bau: sorry, it's gpasswd, not useradd
<bau> right it working
<bau> hum, still I can't modify /var/www files ...
<MatthewL> You don't own them anymore?
<roxkYu> hello..
<maxygas> heloo
<roxkYu> is the ubuntu phone OS out yet?
<maxygas> can you help me?
<MatthewL> Good night.
<Kartagis> bau: log out and back in
<bau> ok
<bau> I'll try that later, now I can't
<rdav> roxkYu, dunno, chk out channel #ubuntuphone they might tell you more there...
<roxkYu> ok..thanks for the headup
<Porknails> Hi
<Porknails> Can a
<Porknails> Can anyone help me with a boot error of Ubuntu pls?
<rdav> roxkYu, #ubuntu-phone
<roxkYu> ok..thanks.
<roxkYu> not out yet
<Zer0Glitch> Hey guys... I have Ubuntu 12.4 LTS and I tried installing kpowersave (a battery status icon and power configuration tool) and got the following response while using ./configure:
<Zer0Glitch> "checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Zer0Glitch> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Zer0Glitch> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Zer0Glitch> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<FloodBot1> Zer0Glitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zer0Glitch> checking for -p flag to install... yes
<Zer0Glitch> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<Pedro2> Hi
<Zer0Glitch> Sorry about that...
<Pedro2> Can anyone help me with a boot error please?
<Zer0Glitch> Okay, so, I had a problem readout when I was attempting to install kpowersave on my IBM laptop. Perhaps someone here can help me figure out how to fix this. Here is the URL for the output I received: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1697937/
<the_rat> Hello
<the_rat> Can I launch multiple services from within a single Upstart script?
<the_rat> I want to control (start/stop) all the processes together
<chovy> how do i enable remote desktop connections from the command line?
<chovy> i'm running 12.10
<bau> Kartagis, I tried to log out but still can't copy files
<alumno> hola
<Kartagis> bau: what does ls -ld /var/www tell you
<alumno2314> EY
<alumno> xd
<alumno> jhason
<bau> Kartagis, drwxr-sr-x 8 www-data www-data 4096 Feb 21 09:05 /var/www
<Kartagis> bau: what does id tell you?
<alumno2314> eh!
<alumno> penishes
<alumno2314> Hello everybody
<alumno> hello bitch
<bau> Kartagis, which id?
<alumno2314> Your fucker mother
<Kartagis> bau: id, the command
<Kartagis> !ops | alumno2314
<ubottu> alumno2314: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bau> Kartagis, uid=1000(ettore) gid=1000(ettore) groups=1000(ettore),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),33(www-data),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<alumno> jhason
<woo> alumno: you stop being as texan as you want to be.  Im holdin it back
<alumno> vhau putos
<Kartagis> bau: try chmod 775 /var/www/
<bau> Kartagis, with sudo?
<woo> Por que
<woo> !es | woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<Kartagis> yes bau
<bau> Kartagis, now every dir has a lock in the logo, btw still the same, can't wrtie
<Kartagis> bau: do that on console
<bau> cp file in the dir from cmd?
<demonio> hi all i installed chromium and now i have to install adobe flash player, i want make it by terminal, is it possible? if the answer is "yes" can anyone help me?
<auronandace> !flash | demonio
<ubottu> demonio: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<aaaaa_> hi all
<demonio> auronandace what do you mean with !flash?
<auronandace> demonio: look at ubottu's message
<Noorideen> good night!
<demonio> it explains how to make it by software center but if is it possible i want make it by terminal
<tgunr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1991347
<demonio> I had chromium no firefox
<demonio> tgunr
<maxygas> hi
<corden> what the direct channel to ubuntu phone/tablet devs. thanks
<jpds> corden: #ubuntu-tablet ?
<corden> thanks jpds
<maxygas> what can i do if after install ifconfig,iwconfig shows no wireless conn?
<woo> maxygas: additional harware
<corden> hi jpds, empty channel
<corden> does anybody here able to install ubuntu-sdk on ubuntu 12.04?
<maxygas> tp link tl wn722n
<maxygas> compat driver installed too
<auronandace> demonio: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<corden> unable to install ubuntu-sdk to 12.04 since qtchooser always return an error
<jakob____> hi
<jakob____> i have a question about the sys reqs for a server - like can i start one irc server with 1gb of ram and 1 ghz and 20gb
<demonio> thanks auronandace it works :)
<DarkSim> Does anyone in here have extensive knowledge of Remmina?
<Pedro2> Can anyone help me please? I'm a Ubuntu newbie ^^
<user__> hello where does ubuntu 12.10 writes down the wifi settings? Its not available in /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<gabkdlly> Pedro2, What do you need help with ?
<Pedro2> I have a boot error. It's shows a
<Pedro2> This message:
<Pedro2> Ata_id [298]:0
<Pedro2> Hdio_get_identity failed
<Pedro2> I'm sorry about the spam :/
<invariant> Why is the password length for an e-mail account limited in evolution?
<Joschii> hihi
<woo> hi Joschii
<Pedro2> Also a message pops up saying my display settings are broken and I need to manually reconfigure them, but when I try it doesn't work
<woo> Pedro2: #freenode
<Pedro2> woo what?
<woo>  /join freenode
<woo> they can help you w/ ur nick settings
<zaggynl> hi, anyone got a virtualbox win7 guest bridge to an ubuntu 12.04 wifi working yet?
<Pedro2> woo If I don't login I can't speak?
<Myrtti> woo, not with *display* settings
<zaggynl> the win7 guest isn't getting an ip address
<woo> < Pedro2> Hdio_get_identity failed sounds like a nickserv issue
<Myrtti> Pedro2: you are speaking :-)
<tgunr> I'm a little confused by something, if I stall a package via apt-get and it starts a daemon, should it show up in service --status-all?
<Pedro2> woo, this is a error I get when booting ubuntu
<llutz> woo: what? thats a kernel-message about failing ATA commands
<llutz> Pedro2: usually you can ignore that
<Pedro2> Myrtti thank you, I wasn't sure ^^
<woo> llutz: whow Then Pedro2 I have no idea what is going on anymore
<Pedro2> llutz I can't use the gui of ubuntu
<llutz> Pedro2: i referred to "Hdio_get_identity failed"
<woo> llutz: oh pastebin stuff, got it.
<Pedro2> llutz ahhh, so it's 2 diferent errors?
<Kralle> hello
<woo> Hi Kralle
<mvt007geek> what is fread, fwrite in iozone benchmark?
<Kralle> Anyone can help me setup Znc irc bouncher on windows? i have teamviewer on the computer if you wanna help me.
<woo> Kralle: haven't used windows in years
<Kralle> woo: so you cant help me?
<John__> woo, good for you
<Kralle> it because i dont know how to setup the server :)
<llutz> Kralle: http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<dr_willis> err... znc is very very well documented
<mvt007geek> what is fread, fwrite in iozone benchmark?
<fidel> hi, is there a way to 'colorize' files in nautilus? i am used to that function from my mac os x days (finder labels) and it was somehow helpful to highlight specific files in a folderview
<Kralle> llutz you can help me setup the server?
<dr_willis> ;)
<llutz> and windows is not really scope of this channel
<dr_willis> Kralle:  when you run it the first time as a user.. it has a wizard .... what havec you actually done to set up the znc server?
<Kralle> are there channel for windows then?
<Kralle> on this network?
<llutz> Kralle: read the documentation, try it , come back if you really have problem (ubuntu-related)
<dr_willis> you are using znc on windows?
<llutz> #windows
<Kralle> i have problems yes
<llutz> ubuntu-related..
<woo> Is there a geographical traceroute in canonical?
<dr_willis> woo huh?
<woo> dr_willis: Im using default repos for applications cant find a visual traceroute
<thiefy> my server is using lxde ubuntu   -   how can i make x11vnc on that server start before i have to login to the desktop?  meaning, if the computer reboots, i want to be able to vnc to it, and then login to the desktop enviroment.
<dr_willis> thiefy:  i belive the askubuntu.com site had some info on getting lightdm to start up x11vnc
<mooooo> i've seen old / obsolete info...
<Pedro2> llutz how do I resolve the display/graphics card error? None of the options they give me works
<dr_willis> mooooo:  is this a headless server?
<llutz> Pedro2: i can't help, i don't deal with graphics
<woo> llutz: you use traceroute?
<llutz> i do
<woo> llutz: there are visual traceroute applications for getting a geographical display on each hop
<llutz> woo: maybe, i also don't use that. traceroute [options] host              is what i need some time
<woo> llutz: I use etherape and iptraf they can get by but smash it all into a consol and its super easy to understand quickly
<llutz> woo: and what is the use of some graphical geoip-tracing? for me it is enought to know WHERE (ip-wise) it hangs, not where that host is located
<user__> where is my wifi information stored in ubuntu 12.10?
<woo> user__: did you try ifconfig or iwconfig for wlan0
<Pedro2> Anyone can help me with display/graphic card problems?
<user__> iwconfig
<woo> user__: try that in terminal
<user__> woo: but i am looking for a configuration file
<Pedro2> llutz thanks anyway
<user__> where is it stored in a configuration file?
<woo> user__: its not in iwconfig its in ifconfig
<woo> user__: what are you trying to do?
<freedy> try
<llutz> user__: have you checked /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ?
<vnc786> i am having ubuntu 12.04 64 acer lcd thru VGA now i have added another LED with HDMI port so can i share my screen at the same time with LED ?
<user__> thanks llutz thats exactly that i want to do
<woo> llutz: have you used armitage?
<llutz> woo: no
<lundy> how are we all
<woo> llutz: the benefit of a gui is a lot more point and click but it offers a map to refrence with saved whois so you don't have to run it over and over if you forget an admin phone number
<woo> llutz: you can build it out on marble but marble keeps giving me road maps and not straight lines
<llutz> woo: no need here
<dr_willis> vnc786:  you should be avble to clone the screen to all displays
<vnc786> dr_willis: at LED connected through HDMI is not getting any output on screen ..but i click on Workspace Switcher it show me 4*2
<dr_willis> vnc786:  check your monitors/displays tool. and see if you  can mouse over to the sides/top/buttom and make the pointer vanish off the screen'
<dr_willis> vnc786:  ive seen some pcs act odly if both monitors are not plkugged in when the system powers up
<vnc786> dr_willis: System Setting --Display window not coming
<dr_willis> might be worth the effort to reboot with both  montots plugged in and powered up. Ive seen some video  cards do weird things when hotplugging monitors
<vnc786> FYI right now 1. vga capble is connected and i am thru that getting console 2. hdmi cable hot plugged  but no display is coming ..
<dr_willis> had a weird thing yesterday.. pligged  the tv into my main pc via a dvi->hdmii cable.. and somehow it became the main sound output.. i dident even think dvi could do sound out. ;)
<FREEDY> how can i see all channels
<dr_willis> !alis | FREEDY
<ubottu> FREEDY: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<FREEDY> thanks
<dr_willis> vnc786:  i would suggest trying  a restart of the X server. or a reboot.. that might clear things up..
<vnc786> w8 doing that and coming back ..
<dr_willis> as ive said.. ive seen pcs do weird things when monitors are not plugged in at boot up
<dr_willis> seen weird things with  those kvm switches also. ;)
<CC__> ? Hi! How do I find out which versions of MySQL server is default in the different versions of Ubuntu server and in future releases? I need a confirmed result, not just a random forum post. What to look for?
<hoijui> since a very recent update, the mouse seems to work bad, as in.. it lags/jumps (tested on two different systems with different mice)
<hoijui> is thsi a known issue?
<hoijui> my (poor) guess would be a kernel regression
<llutz> CC__: "apt-cache depends mysql-server"
<llutz> CC__: or http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql-server
<dr_willis> CC__:  ive seen the disrtowatch  web site also  so a table of versions of specific apps in differnt disrots/releases
<CC__> LLUTZ: Cheers! Thats exatlt what I needed.
<packetfrog> Is there a program that will tell me all my hardware that is detected?
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<packetfrog> installed by default rather
<packetfrog> oic
<packetfrog> Thank you.
<dr_willis> then theres some others in the repos also
<packetfrog> That will do fine, just wanted to see if there was one generally preinstalled before I downloaded something. thank you!
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<dr_willis> hmm
<guest-8qkU2m> Hi. I need help, I just updated the computer running ubuntu of my wife, and now nothing works anymore. she'll kill me when she gets home, I need to fix this
<guest-8qkU2m> i just installed the regular updates, it required a reboot. now the unity desktop isnt working. i have the desktop background, but no menu bar on either left or top, and no way to execute applications
<guest-8qkU2m> is that a known issue?
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i find out which wifi mode do i currently use on ? a/b/g/n ?
<yoyooyo> so i heard ubuntu is going down
<yoyooyo> going to stop ?
<guest-8qkU2m> I alredy tried aptitude update and upgrade in the hope i just missed some packages, but its all up to date
<yoyooyo> how dangerous is to update to lastet version of ubuntu ?
<lundy> i hate trying to play fb games on ubuntu.... flash player keeps crashing
<vnc786> dr_willis: can from 1 motherboard 2 output can be shared using hdmi and vga at same time ???
<corden> anybody installed ubuntu-sdk on 12.04?
<guest-8qkU2m> lets try something simple. i dont even know which version of ubuntu is installed here. the unity desktop environment isnt working so i started as guest user in xfce. how do i find out the version?
<demonio> hi all how can i check if a deamon is active and running? in my arch i type systemctl name_deamon status what is equivalent for ubuntu?
<guest-8qkU2m> demonio,  "service <servicename> status"
<guest-8qkU2m> see "man service" for details
<guest-8qkU2m> I think I have ubuntu 12.10. how do i find out?
<fidel> guest-8qkU2m: lsb_release -a
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i find out which wifi mode do i currently use on ? a/b/g/n ?
<guest-8qkU2m> Thanks. Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal
<demonio> guest-8qkU2m thanks
<guest-8qkU2m> fidel: I just installed updates through the automatic updater. it required a reboot and now the unity desktop is missing menu bars on both left and right, and the window manager is working in a very limited way, so you can click on icons on the desktop but not start any applications
<guest-8qkU2m> how can I debug that?
<slow_wireless> hello i need help, my ubuntu wireless is usually really slow with fast peaks sometimes. it is unreliable. can anyone help me fix it?
<yoyooyo> how dangerous is to update to lastet version of ubuntu ?
<guest-8qkU2m> ( i started by starting xfce as a guest user to start xchat)
<packetfrog> Try to purge unity and reinstall?
<rtp_> hello anybody can help me with my problem with webservices?
<guest-8qkU2m> packetfrog, "ubuntu-desktop" itself is a metapackage, removing it has not really any effect since each individual package thats part of it stays there. can you pinpoint any individual package that could cause that?
<guest-8qkU2m> or is there a log written by unity so ic ould find out whats the name of the component that doesnt start?
<packetfrog> quest-8qkU2m  http://askubuntu.com/questions/131016/how-can-i-remove-and-re-install-unity
<baumy> i need help installing lan drivers onto a desktop that has no internet connection
<XATRIX> How can i find out which wifi mode do i currently use on ? a/b/g/n ?
<Great_Day> baumy: mostlikely the lan drivers are already installed
<Great_Day> You only have to install the wlan drivers true your lan connection
<Great_Day> XATRIX: router settings?
<savagecroc> any opinions on grsecurity in ubuntu?
<guest-8qkU2m> packetfrog, thanks ill try that
<XATRIX> Great_Day: Can't check, it's not my router :)
<rtp_> when i call a web service soap from ubuntu i keep getting a time out error
<guest-8qkU2m> i just smbled upon something, trying to start unity manually on command line. i get
<guest-8qkU2m> compiz (unityshell) - Error: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported
<guest-8qkU2m> X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<Great_Day> XATRIX: hmm... well normally I would say ping your ipstatus and get into the router settings, but as you don't have the password (I guess)
<XATRIX> Is there anyway to check it from workstation ?
<baumy> Great_Day: my mobo is fairly new, and the ethernet driver for it isnt shipped in the kernel. gigabyte z77 ud3h, Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1091]
<Great_Day> I dunno, XATRIX, why do you need it anyway?
<XATRIX> I'd like to figure it out
<packetfrog> wifi analyzer
<guest-8qkU2m> It seems like I suddenly get this: but in Ubuntu 12.10 after I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/832681
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 832681 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity fails to start with ATI proprietary drivers - GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<packetfrog> There you go :P
<packetfrog> Its a bug.
<Great_Day> baumy: You can also download the wlan drivers for your ubuntu system and install them manual
<baumy> Great_Day: ive been trying to do that for a while, all ive gotten is a lot of dependency errors and zero progress =/
<baumy> Great_Day: i am pretty sure this is the package i need but i cant get it to install http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic_3.2.0.38.46_amd64.deb
<guest-8qkU2m> packetfrog: the bug is about Ubuntu 11.something. Im running 12.10 and it ran fine until yesterday. someone managed to break it - reintroducing the bug
<nikolam> After installing again xubuntu 12.04 I am shocked how much bugs there is
<Great_Day> baumy: that is pretty strange...
<zenzi1982> ciao
<zenzi1982> !list
<ubottu> zenzi1982: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nikolam> I was even thinking my hardware is the problem or something
<Great_Day> You could try to use your mobile phone ( guess you have one)
<Great_Day> and use it as for tethering baumy
<baumy> Great_Day: tried dpkg -i <nameofthing>.deb, didnt work
<Great_Day> then let Ubuntu do the job for you
<baumy> and i have a dumbphone
<Great_Day> great...
<napster> Phone OS downloads isn't available yet?
<baumy> yeah im stuck, hence why im here
<Great_Day> napster: no
<napster> ok
<Great_Day> napster: should come today for gnexus
<Great_Day> baumy: hmm... let's see...
<napster> So who all have a gnex here? :) I'm having one
<n00b_dust> any possibility of dual booting with android and phone OS after its out?
<nikolam> I tried using firestarter ... errors. I am trying using gufw... ufw crashes and reports bugs..
<n00b_dust> napster me too, but I don't wanna remove my android for it :P
<Great_Day> depends on your phone nikolam
<nikolam> Great_Day, i am on desktop, x86
<napster> n00b_dust: We can replace it once the experiments are over :)
<nikolam> oh, I would like to go to #xubuntu instead, here is too frequent chat.
<n00b_dust> yeah, i guess it will take a few more months till its stable enough
<Great_Day> nikolam: depends on your phone, if there are mods for running roms dualboot (like mine has, o2x), then you can...
<napster> Do we have a dedicated channel or everybody hangs over here?
<egyDev|work> Hello guys is there's any statistics about Ubuntu usage from unique ips that download or update or something ?
<bazhang> napster, #ubuntu-phone
<nikolam> Great_Day, restate your answer to someone else, I am not on the phone.
<napster> all right. I'm heading to #ubuntu-phone
<Great_Day> nikolam: you don't need to be
<nikolam> Great_Day, pls I a was not asking anything about phone, thanks.
<Great_Day> nikolam: sorry, my bad
<timhansen> any update on the touch developer preview release?
<bazhang> !tablet | timhansen
<ubottu> timhansen: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<guest-8qkU2m> ill try to reinstall some stuff. hopefully ill be back later
<alkisg> When I run `/usr/games/tuxtype`, I get "Error opening file for reading: Permission denied".
<alkisg> When I run `strace -e trace=file /usr/games/tuxtype`, I no longer get the error!!!
<alkisg> Any ideas on how to make strace reproduce the problem, or any other method to see which file is tuxtype trying to open?
<alkisg> That file is suid root:games, btw
<baumy> Great_Day: my kernel is 3.5.0-17-generic (running ubuntu 12.10 server), i think i may have gotten something 3.2ish instead, could that be screwing things up/
<baumy> im fairly inexperienced with things like this
<Fly80> hello
<root__> jkjk
<root__> j
<root__> ping
<Myrtti> root__: yes?
<root__> im using backtrack 5r3...can you help me,.??
<DJones> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Myrtti> root__: a) don't use the root account b) read the documentation c) no.
<Great_Day> baumy: I am also pretty inexperienced with something like that, I also run out of ideas, to be honest..
<ibra2513> hello there I got some probleme with my wifi card  help please ?
<baumy> Great_Day: i managed to get the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-17-generic_3.5.0-17.1_amd64.deb package installed, and ran sudo modprobe alx...and nothing happened
<baumy> i am still confused but slightly optimistic
<Great_Day> Have you installed Ubuntu on it before baumy ?
<vincent> nick Vin100|Work
<baumy> Great_Day: on this machine? no
<baumy> ifconfig doesn't show an eth0, only l0, so the driver isnt claiming the device..?
<Great_Day> baumy: maybe you should get back to the latest lts version and try to get your updates from there...
<Guest52478> anyone here familiar with expect scripting?
<Great_Day> baumy: kind of, it means it doesn't recognize it, that could be because of the not installed drivers
<Guest52478> i installed the expect package but it didnt come with the spawn command
<Guest52478> it keeps saying "spawn: command not found"
<jhello> may i ask a question please
<jhello> i have already installed libapache2-mod-python,but there is no /etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_python.load
<jhello>  could you tell me how to fix it?
<phschwartz> I have a custom network configuration (2 vlan'ed nics) that I want to setup on install for a set of servers. Currently I am installing and then hand editing /etc/network/interfaces after the first boot. Is there a way for me to edit this durring the install along with adding 8021q to /etc/modules?
<Civella> who wants to be my friend
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> I've got a new Lenovo laptop which has secure boot etc.  And I can't boot or install linux
<OrgMental> you should be able to disable it in the BIOS
<JohnFlux> OrgMental: I switched from EUFI to legacy mode
<OrgMental> http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2012/09/lenovo-t430-t530-now-support-uefi-secure-boot.html
<JohnFlux> but it still doesn't boot from the hard disk.  If I try booting from a CD, I get the CD menu, but then nothing after that
<SixtyFold> When you sudo rm -r /thisdirectory .... after this permanently removes a file or folderm, what is left per se? whatever you removed is still on the drive correct? it's just that the "pointer" to it is gone and obviously it's not in the trash can either, yes?
<JohnFlux> OrgMental: It might be related to:  http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/11/16/1414251/lenovo-uefi-bug-only-likes-windows-and-rhel
<OrgMental> yeah, maybe
<A_J> question. Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot with windows 8 what os goes first ?
<SixtyFold> windows 8
<xsoh> Guys when I try to install the Nvidia version expermintal-310 and reboot I get black screen...any ideas? by the way I've Nvidia GTX 670
<A_J> okie SixtyFold i'm thinking 40gb for win8 | 40gb for ubuntu rest for storage. so the storage partition would be ntfs ?
<SixtyFold> A_J - no matter what version of windows it is, you always install windows first
 * A_J nods
<JohnFlux> OrgMental: Booting with acpi=off  works
<SixtyFold> NFTS would be fine
<OrgMental> JohnFlux, good to know
<A_J> okie mate SixtyFold thank you :)
<SixtyFold> np
<JohnFlux> OrgMental: after turning off eufi etc in the bios of course
<A_J> one more thing. what gui would you recommend other than unity ?
<OrgMental> well figured you did that part first as well, just didn't think ACPI would have made a difference these days
<SixtyFold> LXDE, if you dont care about having nothing fancy
<SixtyFold> in whch case you shoould just go download lubuntu anyhow not ubuntu
<A_J> i use LXDE on my netbook. for a desktop pc perhaps xde ?
<SixtyFold> im using lubuntu right now personally b/c i dont need 'snap' on this particular install
<SixtyFold> if you need compiz features, dont use Lubuntu probably
<SixtyFold> XFCE is another option
<SixtyFold> but my OCD wont let me use that b/c i hate the damn mascot
<SixtyFold> hahha
<A_J> lol
<dr_willis> it has a mascot?
<SixtyFold> yes
<SixtyFold> some disgusting looking mouse
<A_J> mouse..
<dr_willis> m i c    k e y    ..  :-D
<btorch> is there a way to get rid of "debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog" ? it happens when installing pkgs over dsh
<dr_willis> cant say ive used xfce much.
<dr_willis> dsh? you mean ssh?
<SixtyFold> xfce is light
<btorch> no I mean using dsh
<dr_willis> install the dialog package perhaps.
<dr_willis> theres an env setting to define how apt is supposed do dialog/user inputs.. but its been years since ive  tweaked that.
<SixtyFold> When you sudo rm -r /thisdirectory .... after this permanently removes a file or folderm, what is left per se? whatever you removed is still on the drive correct? it's just that the "pointer" to it is gone and obviously it's not in the trash can either, yes?
<dr_willis> SixtyFold: i think the term is it 'unlinks' the data
<dr_willis> saw that in some kernel guide years ago
<btorch> dr_willis: cool I'll look around thanks
<dr_willis> has some old kernel biik. typeset in troff. must have been 12 yrs old.
<JohnFlux> How usable is ubuntu 13.04 ?
<JohnFlux> I need the newer kernel to boot my laptop properly
<dr_willis> betas can break daily..
<Civella> Can you buy laptops without an OS installed?
<dr_willis> Civella: i imagine so
<dr_willis> or get linux on them
<cads-builder> hey guys, I'm having trouble loading the ndiswrapper module in 12.04
<cads-builder> I can't modprobe ndiswrapper, or ndiswrapper-1.9
<cads-builder> I try to build it from source, but it failts to compile because of an error in /usr/src/module/ndiswrapper/ndis.c
<cads-builder> it all has to do with a struck called kernel)stat that apparently has no member named cpustat :)
<cads-builder> I'm going to try to grep the code
<Civella> dr_willis: where are you from? i figured you'd be sleeping by now
<luminous> hello, here is an upstart config for logstash, pretty basic: http://dpaste.de/7phHf/
<luminous> I can run logstash in the exact way outlined by the config, and logstash will work fine. but starting through upstart eventually results in logstash closing and being respawned
<vnc786> do hdmi need some extra thing ? i have just attached my new LED with HDMI cable but i cannot see my bios nor DE ??
<turtle_> I'm looking for hosting options for my web platform, something either low cost or free with high availability and ssh/sql access
<makara> turtle_, hostmonster
<mote> Hi. -Need some advice. before i wiped windows and installed Ubuntu i made some thinkpad recovery USB drive. Now i wanna make a backup of the drive. What app can i use to make i backup image of the drive??
<vnc786> i have simply connected hdmi but no display is coming how do i troubleshoot
<turtle_> do you happen to know if they provide database access?
<turtle_> vnc, have you tried cycling displays?
<packetfrog> mote http://serverfault.com/questions/141283/how-to-clone-a-usb-flash-drive-using-dd
<turtle_> VNC, is this a laptop?
<luminous> mote: dd? or something gui?
<mote> Prefer gui. -i'm a bit stupid
<packetfrog> mote that was a guide...
<makara> turtle_, they got everything
<vnc786> no its a desktop MB make gigaybyte ga-e350n
<packetfrog> its one command..
<turtle_> VNC, Have you tried turning off the display it's connected to i.e the TV or switching between inputs?
<mote> I see it now.
<packetfrog> make sure to find YOUR devices and replace them in the command..
<packetfrog> Guide was a bad choice of words also  its a forum
<vnc786> turtle_: i don't know abt cycling displays but i cannot see anything on my screen . It is connected directly from motherboard to LED thru HDMI cable
<mote> packetfrog are dd in the repoes
<tulliana> hi all
<mote> packetfrog: thanks
<packetfrog> I would assume it is on your system already.
<tulliana> my printer model toshiba e-studio352
<mote> packetfrog: think so. thank you
<vnc786> turtle_:  i cannot see even my bios ...
<tulliana> out put
<tulliana> error invalidfont offendingcommand definefont
<packetfrog> np
<tulliana> print error
<tulliana> help me please
<tulliana> error invalidfont offendingcommand definefont
<BASED_GOD> hi, my mouse is a little laggy. i use a trackpad, any suggestions?
<jimmy_lo> Hi all, I try to use nautilus to connect to a server but a dialog pops out telling me that "Can't load the supported method list. Please check your gvfs installation."
<jimmy_lo> Someone suggests use apt-get to reinstall gvfs-backend
<jimmy_lo> I've tried but without solving this problem.
<jimmy_lo> Do I need reboot?
<phschwartz> What is the best channel to ask about deb packaging?
 * _goxxsy_ dobar dan drugari ! :-) :D
<jrib> phschwartz: #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu
<phschwartz> jrib: ty
<DJones> !serbian | _goxxsy_
<ubottu> _goxxsy_: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<bubba_ray> Hi guys, just upgraded to 3.2.0-38 on my 12.04 and it looks as if it broke my ps (pgrep and so on). When using ps it breaks down in terminal on me (sig term 11). Anyone else that have an up-to-date 12.04 that would be so kind to test?
<tulliana> help please https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2012-April/079943.html
<tomahawks> hi can someone help me
<tomahawks> "could not open password file"
<packetfrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomahawks> ../et/apache/htpasswd
<_goxxsy_> Thanks ubottu
<manish> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<decayingcorpse> anyone able to help with MCE keyboard on 12.04? having troubles
<marahin> hum
<packetfrog> muh
<marahin> my CPU usage during x11vnc server working goes up to 100%
<marahin> any clues why? :G
<packetfrog> that is not nice.
<marahin> indeeed.
<packetfrog> what kind of cpu
<marahin> uh, let me check.
<packetfrog> just in general... :)
<marahin> in general it's Mobile Intel CPU with 2 cores 2.2GHz
<marahin> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep 'model' brings 2x: model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B960 @ 2.20GHz
<packetfrog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1716763
<packetfrog> You can try that
<marahin> I've seen that thread few weeks ago, afair didn't help at all
<marahin> but I'll give it a try in a moment.
<marahin> oh, nvm.
<marahin> I'm using few of those flags already. :P
<marahin> yup.
<marahin> marahin@sp4wn:~$ cat ~/bin/vnc
<marahin> x11vnc -usepw -nobell -noxdamage -noxrecord -noxfixes -desktop sp4wn
<marahin> Afair I've also tried the -nofb flag, although then Xs didn't load @ the remote session that tried to connect.
<ohmy> hi all
<packetfrog> marahin  try another video driver?
<marahin> uh?
<ohmy> i was reading http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ and set up qt5, i have some issues now with Qt creator which displays less project types but also can't set up correctly my projects, for example when i call qt5-qmake the project will still include qt4 include files
<marahin> It's an integrated GPU afaik :P And the drivers came OOTB with Ubuntu
<ohmy> qtchooser fails with qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtchooser': No such file or directory
<packetfrog> marahin  I was just reading people having similar issues  but using diff drivers helped...   :P
<marahin> mhm
<marahin> Meh then, I'll work on it later then, cheers for help though. :P
<packetfrog> Better luck next time.
<marahin> thanks
<packetfrog> ohmy  you might try #qt
<ohmy> packetfrog: yes, but since i've not used their binary and haven't built it from source (using ubuntu link) it may be more interesting to ask here, especially when ubuntu promotes mobile developement
<ryu> Hi
<packetfrog> ohmy I seem to be the only one alive in here is all i meant.. :)
<packetfrog> hello ryu guest...
<ohmy> packetfrog: :)
<ohmy> packetfrog: qtchooser is not working as expected and something is going wrong with qt5-qmake
<darent> hi
<tomahawks> hi, why this dont get password from httpd.. .saying error ? it it in .htacces and need to give rights. so where do i found this htacces and what  should i write there ?
<tomahawks> or is it anything like that or different problem ?
<belgianguy> what's the easiest way to create a bootable USB of another linux distro in Ubuntu?
<belgianguy> in my case: CentOS 6.3
<Malsasa> Hello, anybody knows how USC read copyright file from DEB package?
<Malsasa> belgianguy: Unetbootin
<DJones> belgianguy: unetbootin is probably the easiest
<Malsasa> belgianguy: use that software
<bubba_ray> Hi guys, just upgraded to 3.2.0-38 on my 12.04 and it looks as if it broke my ps (pgrep and so on). When using ps it breaks down in terminal on me (sig term 11). Anyone else that have an up-to-date 12.04 that would be so kind to test?
<belgianguy> ah, thanks Malsasa DJones
<DJones> belgianguy: or the builtin start up disk creator (not sure how that deals with non-ubuntu iso's though)
<belgianguy> DJones: yeah, my CentOS iso didn't show up there :(
<belgianguy> (when I browsed to it)
<Malsasa> Hello, anybody knows how USC read copyright file from DEB package? I create a DEB by borrowing another DEB structure plus duplicate another DEB copyright, but my DEB's license doesn't appear in USC whereas another DEB's license appear.
<Malsasa> belgianguy: Unetbootin even can make liveusb bootable for Hiren's Boot CD. I have tested Unetbootin for Fedora, Blankon, Ubuntu, Debian, and some other ISO.
<dr_willis> hmm
<vnc786> i have two LCD. both are connected 2 my motherboard(single). my requirement is what is going on my one screen should be viewed at other ? is this possible
<dr_willis> vnc786:  should be possible.  depends on the chipset and driver..
<vnc786> LCD #1 is connected with VGA and LCD #2 with VGA
<dr_willis> and the video chipset is?
<npf_> hello all
<Malsasa> npf_: hello...
<Quest> regarding http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy , what modes exactly do I need?
<npf_> here is my question. I have a serer which is at this moment moving files from its self to another location. How do I check the progress of the process remotly
<vnc786> dr_willis: how do i find that..lspci gives no output dmesg give nothing appropriate
<phschwartz> While doing an install, can I go to a console using alt+f2 and modify a config file that was installed?
<Robin> Hi all
<belgianguy> Malsasa: thanks, that worked really nice!
<nsahoo> hi .. got a warning that the root filesystem is running out of space. However, ubuntu seems to be thinking that the home folder is taking space from / , it's on a separate mounted disk partition with lots of space. How do I fix this warning?
<Robin> I don't know if anyone can help me. I'm thinking of moving to ubuntu on my acer happy netbook which orignally came with windows 7 starter and android (dual boot). Problem is I don't want to lose the partition and option to restore it back to windows and android. Does anyone know how I can get round that?
<npf_> I can log into the system fine but thats going to be on a different terminal
<Quest> anyone using ubuntu any apache?
<just187> Robin: make a backup first :)
<npf_> yes whats up
<Robin> Good idea Just187 ;)
<LaserShark> (test)
<npf_> annnyone have any ideas
<dr_willis> a netbook that came with android from the store? weird
<DJones> dr_willis: I seem to remember there were a few machines like that, can't remember the manufacturer though
<Quest> anyone using ubuntu any apache?
<Quest> anyone using ubuntu with*apache?
<kevdog> nsahoo: df -h | pastebinit
<jpds> Quest: I imagine a lot of people are.
<Quest> jpds,  need help with this regarding http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy , what modes exactly do I need?
<SixtyFold> is there a ubuntu that starts you out with nothing like arch kinda and you can jsut install openbox or something so you have primarily CLI and then firefox for web browsing as your only GUI anything?
<DJones> !minimal | SixtyFold
<ubottu> SixtyFold: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jch2os> I have an ubuntu 12.04 box that I'm using as a backup server(BackupPC), It has a fairly large filesystem and takes awhile to reboot because I have fstab set to 1 in the 6th column.  Should I change that? Or is that standard?
<mdh> debian is kinda like arch in that you can pick what you want to install in the installer
<nibbler> jch2os: its not dfault i'd say.... but well... what fs?
<jch2os> ext4
<jch2os> ok I wasn't 100% sure, it was a physical machine and then I made it into a KVM vm and I think I modified it along the way.  I'll set it back to 0 :)
<nibbler> jch2os: use tune2fs to set parameters on how often to scan etc.....
<mdh> jch2os whats the inode usage on that drive
<jch2os> mdh, how do I check that?
<rambo3> there used to be so much trafick in here some 7 years ago
<mdh> jch2os df -i
<jch2os> mdh - ok give it a minute to finish running :)
<CatKiller> Hi there! I've got a worrying problem on Ubuntu server 9.10 (i386 flavour): iSCSI exports using LIO (linux-iscsi.org) built on an IBlock backstore cause a massive memory usage (gigabytes) when running reads until the free mem runs out and OOM killer is invoked
<jch2os> this is what df -i says, /dev/sda1      22896640 4362248 18534392   20% /
<CatKiller> The memory goes down but the "Inactive" memory does not go up (no page cache!)
<CatKiller> Nor do any other counters in /proc/meminfo for that matter
<CatKiller> Writes are fine
<CatKiller> And only the lowmem goes down. Once it is empty OOM killer is called. The swap is never used
<mdh> jch2os: i've heard of problems with fsck and stuff that can happen with large numbers of hard links
<CatKiller> Funny thing is that I can't find anybody who seems to have the same issue
<jch2os> mdh - oh ok, so maybe that is why I'm having issues then
<jch2os> but default is 0 in fstab, is that correct?
<CatKiller> Because basically LIO iSCSI on Ubuntu is completely broken. Does that mean that nobody uses it?
<JohnFlux> I have 12.10 installed, but there is there a way to install the latest kernel?
<JohnFlux> my laptop doesn't work well without it
<CatKiller> you can do "sudo apt-get install linux-image"
<CatKiller> and press tab
<CatKiller> to autocomplete
<just187> JohnFlux: to use the latest stable kernel do a apt-get upgrade and apt-get update afterwards
<CatKiller> you'll see the list of available kernels
<CatKiller> or that
<CatKiller> even better
<just187> :D
<CatKiller> I would do apt-get update before
<vith> update first, then upgrade
<just187> ups .. yes :)
<CatKiller> So nobody has heard of LIO iSCSI target issues (OOM issues) by any chance?
<Quest> hi, i dont see mod_proxy_ajp nor mod_proxy in mods-available dir of apache 2. any solution?
<just187> Cat: no :(
<CatKiller> No problem
<CatKiller> Going to debug it the hard way :)
<CatKiller> But it's not easy
<CatKiller> or rather it's extremely hard
<just187> maybe you should think about using solaris for massive storage and iscsi :)
<universal> Hi charis
<JohnFlux> CatKiller: just187:  But those will only be the latest stable images in 12.10, no?  Would 13.04 have newer stable kernels?
<CatKiller> That's true
<CatKiller> You want the latest latest?
<CatKiller> as in 3.8?
<universal> Hi to all
<CatKiller> you'll probably have to compile it
<JohnFlux> CatKiller: thanks
<CatKiller> Unless somebody has made a .deb package for it
<CatKiller> that you could try
<CatKiller> However I really don't necessarily recommend any of that
<CatKiller> it might crash
<CatKiller> so many things can go wrong
<CatKiller> you can always roll back I guess
<just187> yep .. whats wrong with the latest for 12.10 ?
<CatKiller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mtrg> hello. cat /etc/resolv.conf is always pointing nameserver to 127.0.0.1; how can i make it point to DNS servers instead?
<mtrg> i.e. put whatever DNS servers DHCP negotiation suggests
<nibbler> latest kernel (3.8) has some bugs with several dkms modules (fglrx, virtualbox, ...) (easy to fix thou)
<just187> nameserver 208.67.222.222 for opendns for examnple
<kaiserfarrell> hi
<just187> nibbler: really? im using 3.8 with virtualbox ... any more infos?
<nibbler> just187: its just some symbol that got removed, you'd have to replace it by some other code, 1 mo
<brian_> Hi all, what does 'dock' mean when we talk about docking a phone? I'm asking cause I am curious about using my smartphone to control my laptop via bluetooth.
<just187> dock = connect
<kaiserfarrell> I'm using dell inspiron 5420,.. but i got problem with battery...
<brian_> So, if my phone is paired with my laptop, I can say it's 'docked'?
<nibbler> just187: https://glumpundzeug.wordpress.com/2013/01/16/ubuntu-12-10-von-bcached-crypted-booten-teil-1-bcache-zum-laufen-bekommen/ - that is discussing the problems for fglrx, same issue (and fix) with virtualbox
<kaiserfarrell> dell inspiron 5420 power issue
<brian_> just187 So, if my phone is paired with my laptop, I can say it's 'docked'?
<DJones> brian_: You're probably better asking the question in #ubuntu-phone hopefully they'll be able to give you a more technical/detailed answer
<mtrg> guns i need halp. you are terrible
<mtrg> cat /etc/resolv.conf only shows "nameserver 127.0.0.1" <- i hate this
<jpds> mtrg: Yeah, and?
<mtrg> i want ubuntuto populate resolv.conf with DNS servers from DHCP negotiatoin
<brian_> Thanks DJones
<jpds> mtrg: It does that.
<RZAFC> I've come to the conclusion that wicd is garbage
<auronandace> !resolvconf | mtrg
<ubottu> mtrg: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<DJones> !volunteer | mtrg Saying support here is terrible isn't likely to help you get support,
<jpds> mtrg: On a dnsmasq level.
<mtrg> auronandace: how to fix it by resolvconf?
<mtrg> resolvconf seems to be somehow setup to add 127..0.1 instead of DNS servers that DHCP suggests
<mtrg> rm -r /etc/resolvconf
<just187> lol
<mtrg> did it
<llutz> mtrg: if you don't like it, "gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf"  change it into "#dns=dnsmasq"
<llutz> mtrg: sudo restart network-manager
<mtrg> llutz: i fixed it by rm -r the hell out of /etc/resovconf
<mtrg> restarted network-manager . boom. worked.
<llutz> mtrg: you havent fixed anything this way
<just187> definitly not a fix
<AtuM> mtrg, echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq && echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<cads-builder> hey guys, I'm trying to get the linksys ae2500 usb wireless adaptor working with ndiswrapper.
<mtrg> AtuM: why
<mtrg> just187: why
<cads-builder> I am in ubuntu 12.04
<AtuM> 4fun
<llutz> AtuM: stop that nonsense
<cads-builder> I manage to install the driver correctly, but iwconfig doesn't notice the adaptor
<just187> you just deleted a wrong configuration ... insteed of doing it right ... at some point you will run into other problems
<RZAFC> is there anyway to get wicd to obtain an ip address easier?
<dat789> Hi! A quick question on the tail command. I frequently use the -f follow option, but have to ctrl+c to end it. I begin to wonder if there is another way other than killing it by ctrl+c.
<llutz> dat789: no
<dat789> llutz: ...that's the only way? *no surprise)
<llutz> dat789: yes, it doesn't accept any input so you have to kill it the hard way
<llutz> dat789: line ifconfig (without -c) and lots other
<llutz> like*
<nibbler> dat789: its supposed to be like this.... and it won't be angry
<dat789> nibbler: some things are meant to be killed.. and it's perfectly okay.
<dat789> nibbler: lol!
<emarnau> does any one think ubuntu is the new redhat
<kostkon> !ot | emarnau
<ubottu> emarnau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> we think that is offtopic here, #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<emarnau> sorry
<meet> how to enable two touch scrolling? or other touchpad gestures?12.04
<flcl> meet: what device are you using?
<meet> dell inspiron n5110
<tulliana> hi all
<tulliana> printer error problem
<tulliana> output : error invalidfont offendingcommand definefont
<meet> flcl: inspiron n5110
<tulliana> output paper text to error invalidfont offendingcommand definefont
<tulliana> help please
<tulliana> my printer toshiba e-studio352
<jakey> Hi, my evince pdf viewer has crashed how to I close it
<kingbeast> jakey, you can open system monitor and find it under the process tab and end the process
<jakey> Thanks
<angs> I formated a usb stick via Gparted tool, but it request root privilege to copy files into it. how can I change its user group permanently?
<dr_willis> angs: what fs
<angs> ext3
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<johnflux_> How do I install sun-java6-jdk on 12.10 please?
<dr_willis> chown/chmod the mountpoint to be owned by your user angs
<dr_willis> after its mounted.
<angs> thank you dr_willis
<kingbeast> JohnFlux, pm sent
<johnflux_> kingbeast: thanks - I saw that but I wasn't clear on whether oracle-java6 was the same as sun-java6
<johnflux_> kingbeast: I mean, I'm sure they are pretty similar, but it's not going to muck up my package dependencies etc right?
<kingbeast> shouldn't
<kingbeast> johnflux_, it should do fine, is it not in the software center?
<datruth> Anyone use firehol for ipv6?
<hp_> ใช้ภาษาไทยได้ป่าว
<helmut_> hi
<hp_> เข้าห้องคนไทยยังไง
<DJones> !english | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hp_> หาห้องเพิ่มยังไง
<DJones> hp_: Please join #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand
<pje335_NL> join #ubuntu-nl
<deeste> Hello
<AaronMT> ETA on tablet images?
<DJones> !tablet | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<deeste> If I copy files from a samba share to an external hdd and then do "du -s ..." on both the directories. Shouldn't they show the same size then?
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. I had pdftk installed but I tried upgrading once. Due to insufficient space in /home the upgrade reverted. NOw I dont have pdftk. On trying to install I am getting dependency issues
<NinjaTomate> Hey guys, from 1-10, how terrible is wubi, 10 being Windows ME?
<kostkon> NinjaTomate, 6
<DJones> !poll | NinjaTomate
<ubottu> NinjaTomate: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SuperLag> I am unsuccessful at getting fonts installed with Font Viewer, on a consistent basis. Every single install either fails, or Font Viewer crashes. I just want to get these fonts installed. Is there an alternative method?
<wellington_> i never use it
<seven> I am undoubtedly not the first persion to ask this but does anyone know the drop time of the ubuntu touch dev release
<Vivekananda> anyone ?
<SuperLag> wellington_: was that in reply to me?
<DJones> seven: Ask in #ubuntu-tablet they may have an idea
<wellington_> SuperLag, was about wubi
<compdoc> deeste, it depends on the way the drives were formatted. Some use a different sector size so that small files will seem bigger on one drive than another
<deeste> compdoc: ah, ok. Any way around that?
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I find out which resolusions Grub supports? I want to set a higher resolution for Grub and TTYs.
<dr_willis> Mrokii: the /etc/default/grub  file shows a command to use
<Mrokii> dr_willis: That command isn't available. I've tried that.
<dr_willis> grub res does not affect the framebuffer consoles res
<dr_willis> its a command at the grub shell.. not bash
<Mrokii> I see.
<Mrokii> http://blog.mattrudge.net/2012/10/02/changing-the-tty-resolution-on-ubuntu-server/ -> That's the link I found.
<merryman540> how do I get to the linux mint help chat room from here?
<Ben64> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mrokii> And what are "framebuffer consoles"? The TTYs?
<holstein> merryman540: i think all mint is on spotchat
<holstein> !tty | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Mrokii> holstein: Thanks.
<dr_willis> console =alt ctrl f#
<merryman540> holstein: thanks.
<holstein> ^^ that resolution link is what i have noticed, though i run my servers "headless" and dont want/need to change the resolution
<Mrokii> dr_willis: I know how to reach the TTYs I just didn't know the term "framebuffer console".
<merryman540> so how do I get to spot chat from here (lol)?
<dr_willis> framebuffer gives you the higher res on the consoles
<dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<dr_willis> that guide may be out of date
<dr_willis> bbl
<holstein> merryman540: there should be documentation at the mint help sites.. but i just /connect to spotchat from my client.. you can ask "how can i connect to an irc server from xchat" or whatever client you are using
<Noorideen> hola
<NastyNaz> what are some awesome programs I can run in a terminal besides finch, alpine and irssi?
<auronandace> NastyNaz: tmux and nano
<boichev> Nach0z, screen
<holstein> NastyNaz: i searched the repos for "ncurses" once
<genii-around> NastyNaz: midnight commander
<jimbox9000> Is there anyway to integrate celery with a job management system like TORQUE
<boichev> NastyNaz, http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/06/15-great-tools-for-the-terminal/
<genii-around> NastyNaz: Also links2 with svgalib or framebuffer  so you can browse with graphics from the console
<boichev> genii-around, didn't know that links has a framebuffer version :) I will try that :)
<genii-around> boichev: It doesn't have one built-in but if you're running in an xterm it uses X's framebuffer there. If you run only in CLI you can install a video driver with framebuffer instead
<allu2> I read the ubuntu touch UI images for nexus 7 will be released today, any idea where they can be downloaded when the release happens?
<DJones> allu2: Ask in #ubuntu-tablet they may have an idea
<allu2> DJones: ah thank you :)
<cellofellow> I have a Samba share to my raspberry pi XBMC box, and one particular folder all the files are only visible by their short 8.3 DOS-style filenames. Is there a way to turn of Samba's short filename mangling?
<glphvgacs> where are the setting for xterm?
<KamZou> Hi, any good way to cache LDAP credentials for laptop with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tix> Hi
<tix> Im on android
<Shizuo> I approve ubuntu
<vincentS> glphvgacs, i did  find / -name *xterm* but found nothing
<tix> Mad boring
<tix> Fuck everyone in here
<Shizuo> Agreed
<DJones> tix: Stop that
<holstein> tix: check the /topic, and consider /join an offtopic channel
<OrgMental> cellofellow, try "mangled names = no"
 * vincentS Wonders why some packages show up twice in the update list ?
<OrgMental> cellofellow, if you want to read the deep dive :) --> http://oreilly.com/openbook/samba/book/ch05_04.html
<Scarberian> hello
<Scarberian> anyone familiar with deja dup or duplicity in general?
<Shizuo> Scarberian: That's racist
<Scarberian> hmm?
<kostkon> ?
<holstein> Scarberian: whats the issue?
<Scarberian> I am about to do a first back up
<Scarberian> ubunt 12.10, my private pc
<Scarberian> do I back up /?
<holstein> Scarberian: i would backup what you like, and what you want/need, and what you have room for
<Scarberian> my root is 30 GB and my /home is 220GB
<echinos> I'm using a virtualbox VM with windows inside to use go to meeting, but I have a horrible echo to the other people, and they can hear stuff that my ubunto host is playing
<echinos> *ubuntu
<Scarberian> I am doing lots tweaking, drivers etc so I would benefit from backing up / not so much my local directory?
<holstein> echinos: i would just not play other stuff while in a meeting.. latency might just be introduced since its a VM
<dcope> What's the channel for ubuntu phone?
<holstein> dcope: #ubuntu-phone
<dcope> holstein: thanks
<holstein> Scarberian: i would expect to reinstall drivers
<echinos> holstein: problem is skype bloops and stuff
<echinos> and bad echo is happening even when I don't 'play' anything
<echinos> even when not talking
<Scarberian> backup wouldnt restore drivers?
<sotiris> please i need a RAT for ubuntu
<Shizuo> No rats here
<holstein> Scarberian: i would expect to reinstall... or i might do a clone of the OS.. depends on what you want
<Shizuo> We value community
<holstein> !ot | Shizuo
<ubottu> Shizuo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<echinos> rats are very...communal :)
<Shizuo> holstein: Stop ratting out on people
<glphvgacs> part
<glphvgacs> opps
<DJones> Shizuo: Stop wit hthe off-topic comments
<brianbep> help! I updated Ubuntu to 12.04.1 to 12.04.2 and now when I boot, X doesn't start. ugh.
<brianbep> however, I can login in tty1, run startx and everythign is ok, (except no unity)
<brianbep> from /var/log/Xorg.0.log:
<brianbep> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.
<brianbep> Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<brianbep> I've sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current, rebooted and reinstalled.
<FloodBot1> brianbep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celocanth13> Can I get some help with something?
<echinos> only if you ask
<holstein> !ask celocanth13
<Kitar|st> |
<holstein> !ask | celocanth13
<ubottu> celocanth13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shizuo> DJones: =[
<holstein> brianbep: i saw someone with a similar issue... its not an issue with the graphics card, since, when X starts, all is well
<phunyguy> hey everyone, I connect to an OpenVPN server with Ubuntu, and currently the server isn't set up to forward all client traffic through the tunnel, but can I explicitly tell the client to do it via the network-manager gui?
<celocanth13> ok, whenever i open terminal and start typing nothing shows up, kind of like its black font on a black background, stuff still types but i can't see it.  Is this a known issue?
<holstein> celocanth13: stuff? or passwords?
<brianbep> holstein, yes. Interestingly, after X starts, there's no Unity interface, fwiw
<rethus> my hdd on laptop always spin down, up, down up down up.... seems only be few seconds while the hdd run normaly, than spin down again
<Touhou11> brianbep: Some would consider that an improvement
<brianbep> holstein, any thoughts on what other log data I should look for.
<brianbep> Touhou11, zing!
<rethus> i have try hdparm -S 252 /dev/sda2, but got an error
<celocanth13> holstein, command lines and such
<holstein> brianbep: that could be driver related then.. i would try using the vesa driver to troubleshoot
<rethus> HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle) failed: Input/output error
<rethus> any idea, what i can do?
<datruth> Anyone use firehol for ipv6?
<holstein> celocanth13: does *anything* show up? is it in the terminal from ubuntu?
<brianbep> holstein, after removing nvidia-current (not replacing with anything), lightdm does come up successfully.
<brianbep> also, from tty1 if i `service lightdm restart` (with the nvidia-current drivers) it starts
<celocanth13> Holstein, yes its in the stock terminal, nothing shows up, I typed an install command and pressed enter, it appeared to be doing something but it doesnt show anything
<Touhou11> rethus: Try "MHDD", it can check your drive, it might be failing
<holstein> brianbep: so, it could be an incompatibility/bug with the proprietary driver and the kernel you have upgraded to
<Touhou11> rethus: System Rescue CD contains MHDD, probably other ways to run it
<holstein> celocanth13: i would try another terminal.. i would try as another user
<brianbep> holstein, but after manually starting x (`startx` from tty1), modprobe nvidia works
<celocanth13> ok, can i download another terminal throw the market (whatever its called)?
<holstein> celocanth13: thats one troubleshooting step i suggest.. the other user as well
<holstein> !tty | celocanth13
<ubottu> celocanth13: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<celocanth13> holstein, ubottu, ok thanks
<andreas_> hello everyone! does anyone know if there is a channel for voyager?
<Touhou11> andreas_: #startrek
<andreas_> :P
<andreas_> voyager os 12.10
<flintser> my ubuntu crashes when copying files between hard disks. i want to copy my music (~80gb) to another hd. i've tried dd and copy
<andreas_> its a french project
<DJones> !alis | andreas_ Not one I've heard of, but the bot will help you search,
<ubottu> andreas_ Not one I've heard of, but the bot will help you search,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rethus> Touhou11: k. thanks
<flintser> and cp
<holstein> flintser: try moving something smaller.. try using grsync
<celocanth15> this is an active channel
<Shizuo> As active as a praying nun
<holstein> !ot | Shizuo
<ubottu> Shizuo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flintser> holstein: i tried to move few files with nautilus and cp after first crash. afrer those failed i thought screw cp and tried dd.after that it crashed too.
<Shizuo> Don't be mean
<celocanth15> ive never used a channel with this many users
<holstein> flintser: try smaller files.. try with grsync
<flintser> dunno if few mp3 files are too big for it to handle :) grync crashed too. i cant do anything and whole system froze
<holstein> flintser: crashed in what way? can you get to tty? can you copy to another location? another drive?
<flintser> froze, cant go anywhere. cant go in tty. need to hard reset. i'll test copying files from another drive
<samburg> hey guys where is daniel.holbach
<vincentS> flintser, if you have the space try placing it in a image then place that image on ur new disk :S
<SKC> #gimp
<maslen> How can I edit the contents of the "Places" menu ?
<Floepsie> Ola
<Floepsie> my laptop on windows is very silent with the fans. But on ubuntu based system the fan will go on and spinning for 50% always how to bring that down to normal like windows does
<vincentS> maslen, are you using Dolphin browser
<maslen> vincentS: I'm using gnome-panel on ubuntu 12.10
<ax562> ok...back...lol
<takeyourhatoff> I have installed network-manager-pptp-gnome and network-manager-pptp, but the pptp option does not appear when adding a VPN, how can I fix this>
<Floepsie> my laptop on windows is very silent with the fans. But on ubuntu based system the fan will go on and spinning for 50% always how to bring that down to normal like windows does
<ax562> I have an intel duo core 2 x86 T7300 and was wondering which version of 12.04LTS to install
<ax562> AMD, i386?
<maslen> Floepsie: Windows probably has more efficient drivers, and things are just heating up.
<ax562> and also whick version 12.04.1 or 12.04.2?
<ax562> which
<genii-around> ax562: amd64 ... it's a 64bit instruction set on that cpu
<k1l> ax562: 12.04.2 is the latest version so you will not need to run all the updates to from 12.04.1 to 12.04.2
<bean__> genii-around: i dont think so
<bean__> he said x86
<bean__> not x86_64
<Quest> virtualhost and proxy for apache with tomcate config aid http://pastebin.ca/2316370   ?
<k1l> t7300 is a 64bit dualcore cpu
<ax562> yes
<ax562> 64 bit
<flintser> my partitions were screwed by the unfinished dd, holstein, maybe grsync failed because of that
<yggdrasil> hello, I was wondering if anybody knew a way to install ubuntu to multiple drives at once.
<k1l> bean__: im sure he meant x86 like "not ARM"
<bean__> hm ok
<bean__> then yes, amd64, 12.04.2.
<ax562> lol...not sure why this always has to be the most confusing part
<ax562> worst of all this should be the easiest so there is more users smh...
<flintser> but i tried to reset it by fdisk and then mkfs. mkfs gets frozen but i can stop it. i have never used gpatted because it is always stuck at scanning devce. this has been always like this... :/
<k1l> its just amd64 because its patented from amd. thats all. no matter if the cpu is from intel or amd
<flintser> i have waited over 20 min once and it never started
<ax562> my point is put a note or something
<ax562> Imagine if it was this hard to install all other OS'...there wouldn't be anyone installing OS on their computers
<vincentS> yggdrasil, dd if=/dev/sdX of=- | tee >(dd of=/dev/sdX) >(dd of=/dev/sdX) >(dd of=/dev/sdX) and more
<SystemTyrant> how do I execute a command as root (like sudo) where the password is pulled from a file?
<Quest> can anyone answer 3. in  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy ?
<Dogma666> brasil?
<Dogma666> alguem do brasil?
<btorch> anyone know what's up wih precise and syslog-ng for remote loggin ? I have tcp wrappers disabled, no iptables , I can telnet to the tcp port locally but from a remote box it just hangs
<colin2030> precise pangolin running really slow on my powerbook G4. Any issues or should I try earlier version?
<rkid> I can pair my bluetooth to my macbook pro retina but i cannot see headset in sound devices.. if i write pactl list cards short I only see 0 alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0 module-alsa-card.c.... What can I do?
<ax562> What is Quantal (12.10) hardware enablement stack for?
<ax562> is that just updates like someone said, hw accel etc?
<ax562> I'm actually downloading 12.04.2LTS AMD as we speack...just wanted to know 1 vs 2
<kostkon> ax562, the new stack for 12.04.2 means better hardware support, new drivers and newer versions of existing drivers.
<vincentS> rkid, you could go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset   and see if it helps
<holstein> flintser: dd is the wrong too for that job
<holstein> tool*
<Quest> can anyone answer 3. in  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy ?
<holstein> flintser: i would make sure the system is running stable on the installed partition, and then try and copy to something else
<holstein> flintser: there is a file size limit with fat32
<rkid> vincentS: i gave that a little try.. but i cannot load the module btheadset pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=btheadset because it did not exist?
<ax562> OK, sounds standard..
<ax562> THANK YOU ALL!
<awc737> does anyone know which one works better- wine IE or playonlinux IE?
 * Quest waits
 * awc737 also waits
<shantorn> awc737 in the past i had better luck with POL better
 * awc737 gets tired of waiting, shoots Quest in the face and runs
<awc737> oh, thanks shantorn
<awc737> I guess I take that back, sorry Quest. get the defibulator
<shantorn> i just necer use IE anymore
<holstein> Quest: i would take that to the server channel, and to the support venues for the acutal applications
<diki> what were the tools that you specify a binary executable and it prints information such as object's header i.e it's 32-bit or 64-bit, little or big endian
<iceroot> diki: file
<sgtkilljoy> diki: cat
<flintser> holstein: i located the problem in hard disk. the source is somehow corrupted. i tried reflect in windows and it crashed the whole system too
<diki> I am sure it started with obj
<iceroot> diki: try file
<celso> people, does someone knows how to fix a dummy sound output? i am using a intel core i3 with hd3000 graphics and ubuntu 12.04.2 ( hardware stack enabled) guives me no sound.
<awc737> shantorn: your missing out. the internet is awesome
<topper4125> !info file
<ubottu> file (source: file): Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is important. Version 5.11-2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 92 kB
<holstein> !sound | celso
<ubottu> celso: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<iceroot> diki: also use "obj TAB TAB" which will show objcopy           objdump
<diki> anything else?
<iceroot> diki: what is wrong with file?
<holstein> celso: i would try pavucontrol if you havent.. if the device is not listed in "aplay -l" you wont hear anything
<mohamed_> exit
<mohamed_> quit
<kostkon> celso, what's the output of:  aplay -l
<iceroot> mohamed_: /wc
<kostkon> oh holstein already said that
<shantorn> awc737 i think you missunderstoos, i dont use internet explorerer, i use FF mainly and for college i use Chrome
<celso> kostkon the output is nothing. it doesn't show anything
<VilleVicious> hi! I got a new acer aspire one netbook and I'm gonna put linux there. Do you recommend usin the basic 12.10 or lubuntu or some such lightweight distro? I've been running an 12.04 on my old eeepc 901.
<holstein> celso: i usually try live CD's to try other kernel and alsa versions..
<awc737> VilleVicious: debian 7 is the best
<holstein> VilleVicious: try them live and see
<bazhang> awc737, stop that
<holstein> !ot | awc737
<ubottu> awc737: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<awc737> huh
<awc737> isnt ubuntu built on debian 7?
<bazhang> !behelpful | awc737
<ubottu> awc737: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<holstein> VilleVicious: i have run the normal full ubuntu on my netbooks.. but lubuntu is a nice lighter choice if you prefer.. with xubuntu being somewhere in the middle, bascially
<celso> holstein the problem is that after i select the intel card, the sound disapears. with the live cd and with my both ati and intel cards working at the same time, i have sound.
<holstein> celso: select in what way?
<kostkon> celso,  lspci | grep audio
<celso> holstein through the vgaswitcheroo
<holstein> celso: thats VGA switch.. if its crashing audio, dont use it
<celso> kostkon lspci | grep audio dont guive anything.
<celso> holstein: but it wasn't guiving me any problem with ubuntu 12.04.1.
<holstein> celso: i would just go back then..
<topper4125> On my netbooks, I tend to run Ubuntu with XFCE as opposed to just running xubuntu, only because I perfer some of the default apps installed in ubuntu over xubuntu (nautilus over Thunar, gedit over leafpad... stuff like that)
<iceroot> will mdadm show errors in the welcome-message when connecting with ssh?
<celso> holstein: but this is a bug and what it seems, its afecting some people, and i want to know what is causing it to help the devs fixing it.
<holstein> celso: well, im not sure, but i think its the vga switching.. is that from a PPA?
<holstein> celso: if so, purge it, and test, and report
<javierito> hello all, i am a spanish deaf and have a question (sorry by my noob english)
<celso> holstein: nop. was everything installed by default. i just edited rc/local file to add comands for turn off my ati card
<holstein> celso: then, just keep troubleshooting, and look for bug reports already filed
<holstein> celso: its challening since not a lot of users, much less developers have that hardware
<celso> holstein: well, i know but if we don't try it, we can't expect better hardware support on ubuntu.
<javierito> i like administrate the system ussing the administrator, install programs... and finished all ok... i now like one user join, use programs, download files porn photos and many things, but just the user exit, and other user join the desktop is clean and same the first configuration...
<javierito> i like find help but not know who need find
<celso> but thanks for the help guys! i will see what is going on with my audio
<IrcDroidClient> test
<tomas_> I deleted my admin account. Dont see it anymore in login screen. Im now logged in with it in recovery mode and im in root.. what to do ?
<Morgawr`urd> hello, I just installed ubuntu and gnome 3 (not unity) on top of it. I started installing some themes to get a better look but no matter what, every custom theme (except the default theme) have the window titlebars that all look the same (and are very ugly)
<Morgawr`urd> even after I refresh gnome the titlebar stay the same, am I missing something?
<iceroot> javierito: have a look at the guest-account or at "kiosk-mode" or write a logon-script which is cleaning the home
<jean_brat> which is a better audio player in Gnome ubuntu to synch MP3/FLAC files to ipod?
<popescu93>  /j #rosedu
<javierito> iceroot the problem the guestaccount have perm to mod the desktop (buttons, bar)
<javierito> the logon scritpts to clear the home its a nice help, ty
<javierito> need find kiosk-mode too ty
<SonikkuAmerica> Quickie: Is 32-bit support for Ubuntu ending anytime before 2017?
<Goranek> Hello guys
<LaserShark> SonikkuAmerica, i don't think it's ending anytime soon
<Goranek> Can someone tell me how to change ALT key in Irssi? DWM is using alt key :/
<agrester> Hey guys, got a dumb question, an upgrade borked by packages and I can't install Teamviewer now because of an infinite dependency loop.  How can I undo this upgrade using "dist-upgrade" somebody on this chat channel suggested a really simple method and I need to fix my system now
<sam_> Hi , Im using macchanger on ubuntu 12.04 to change my mac. this is the command first i turn off my computer wireless device (Fn+F3) and then sudo macchanger -r wlan0,, but after some times it goes back to default mac
<sam_> any idea what i can do to change it permanenty
<agrester> This is so messed up, apt-get is removing all ubuntu-desktop packages and it's totally messing up my system
<sam_> made a free node for on #macchanger please join if you have used it before
<iamsolost> hello everyone
<iamsolost> how do I REINSTALL ubuntu? I'm trying to do it like I installed from a usb and a disc, but it's just not working.
<iamsolost> I egt errors.
<iamsolost> get*
<sam_> whats your error iamsolost?
<iamsolost> It doesn't say....
<k1l> iamsolost: where is the problem?
<_jay> Hey all, quick question- I currently have a partitioned hard drive with multiple ubuntus/grub on it, and want to add a second drive to add other flavors of ubuntu and linux- will grub see these as just another bootable partition? Do I need to set the HD configuration in a specific way?
<iamsolost> I tried opening wubi or whatever and it said "Problem loading archive" or someting similar.
<iamsolost> Then when I did it from the disc, it tells me something about package manager then it takes me to the software manager and that's all
<sam_> did you uninstall the last wubi you installed before?
<iamsolost> No.......... I don't know how to do anything
<nexus7user> has anyone else installed ubuntu for tablets on their nexus device today?
<iamsolost> I just want a clean Ubuntu install.
<sam_> go to conrol panel and the uninstall . uninstall wubi
<ben1066> I did, it works, though I can't work out what it's using for display, it doesnt appear to be using X11
<ben1066> though it is installed...
<tomas__> hey, i know the rootpassword. recovery mode go root works and so on.. just cant see my name in login screen ja can only log in as quest ???? What to do ???
<holstein> iamsolost: download an iso and try it live
<iamsolost> holstein
<sam_> anybody knows about macchanger please say sth
<iamsolost> I am on Ubuntu right now...
<holstein> tomas__: you dont have a root account, by default
<iamsolost> I want to reformat basically
<Floepsie> where can i find Integrated Intel® GMA HD drivers of package ?
<iamsolost> a clean, fresh install
<iBot_23> Hi there, I think its Distro related thats why I am asking here: When I try to give crontab a new cronjob via standard in it rejects it and dont know why: http://pastebin.com/4HtNhqY4
<holstein> iamsolost: then, log out, load the installation cd,and format
<nexus7user> ben, im installing on n7 right now. i hope it doesnt suck too bad.
<sam_> don't tell me you are trying to open a exe file on ubuntu!
<sam_> go to windows then open wubi
<holstein> nexus7user: try #ubuntu-phone
<iamsolost> I've shut the computer down and started it back up with the disc in, but it doesn't do anything
<holstein> iamsolost: you'll run the installer again
<Floepsie> where can i find Integrated Intel® GMA HD drivers of package ?
<nexus7user> k
<sam_> or you can boot from you live usb or cd or whatever you have ubuntu on it
<holstein> !patience | Floepsie
<ubottu> Floepsie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> Floepsie: most intel drivers are just in the kernel.. whats the issue?
<iamsolost> I don't have windows at all
<iBot_23> [Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS] up to date, but that doesnt affect cron / crontab I think
<holstein> iamsolost: correct.. you'll load the installer disc again, and reinstall.. reformat and reinstall
<sam_> ok are you trying to install ubuntu on windows or separately?
<valter> hello
<valter> i have a linmac
<sam_> need help with macchanger
<Floepsie> my laptop on windows is very silent with the fans. But on ubuntu based system the fan will go on and spinning for 50% always how to bring that down to normal like windows does
<valter> a mac which has linux on it
<iamsolost> .................... You know when you fuck up your Windows and you basically re-install Windows with your disc? That's what I'm trying to do, but with Ubuntu.
<holstein> !enter | valter
<ubottu> valter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> iamsolost: Please don't swear in here
<valter> i have really old Ubuntu Linux 5.1 on my mac.cant get newer one either
<tomas__> holstein:  i have admin i deleted.. it still is there somewhere cos if i try to make it it says it already exist and i can see it cat /etc/passwd
<tomas__> just cant see it
<tomas__> or use it
<iamsolost> We're all big boys.
<valter> does anyone talk with me ?
<holstein> tomas__: admin is *not* root necessarily.. an admin account can sudo.. you have no root accont
<sam_> are you on a black page which says rapaire your grub2?
<holstein> account*
<Bsims> iamsolost: is it just one package or the entire system?
<iamsolost> bsims: what? I don't know. I don't know anything about linux, I got it like 8 hours ago.
<sam_> *repair
<tomas__> holstein: but when i change user accounts add or remove and give pass it still ask that "xxx" password
<Bsims> iamsolost: Ok start at the beginning what is it doing wrong?
<IdleOne> iamsolost: You have no idea how big any of us are. This community has rules and we expect everyone to follow them. Please read the channel guidelines, see /msg ubottu !guidelines
<joyce_> Hi
<agrester> So, how do I reset to a previous install state using dist-upgrade?
<sam_> does your windows start up now? or you are stucked on black pages
<iamsolost> Bsims:  I just can't open wubi..........
<Bsims> iamsolost:  sorry never used wubi I can't help ya
<roberto__> ciao
<iBot_23> Can someone confirm that on his 12.04.01 LTS machine he/she is able to add cronjobs to crontab via STDIN? (crontab "* * * * * /bin/echo test") Am I doing something wrong?
<iamsolost> Bsims: Then how did you install Ubuntu?
<iamsolost> Bsims: I just wanna reinstall for christ sake.
<joyce_> Hello
<joyce_> Sex?
<Bsims> iamsolost: I installed it replacing windows, yes you should be able to reinstall with no problems
<Floepsie> lol
<sam_> macchanger last call if you know it tell me need a little help with it
<ikonia> iBot_23: cron doesn't have a terminal
<ikonia> joyce_: no, not here, ubuntu support only
<ikonia> iBot_23: so you can't "echo"
<bazhang> joyce_, wrong network
<joyce_> What's this
<Bsims> worst case delete the wubi files
<joyce_> For wat
<ikonia> joyce_: ubuntu support
<joyce_> Means?
<Floepsie> linux
<ikonia> joyce_: means it's for ubuntu linux support chat
<iamsolost> Sigh.
<Floepsie> operating system
<joyce_> ??
<iBot_23> ikonia: cron is able to echo into files AFAIK.
<joyce_> Ic
<ikonia> iBot_23: yes, your command isn't doing that
<iBot_23> ikonia: my problem is that i cannot modify cron via standard in in any way. it just dont accept any input via std in.
<ikonia> iBot_23: you can change cron no issues, how are you trying to change cron
<iBot_23> ikonia: crontab "@reboot /bin/sleep 60 ; ~/Octopus_udp 2000"
<ikonia> iBot_23: you don't edit cron like that
<gsxarakiri> People, how to insrall ubuntu on windows7?
<meLon> Has anybody here gotten pulsaudio running over LAN with 12.10?
<sliddjur> grep ENCRYPT_METHOD /etc/login.defs is this the encryption method of passwords in /etc/shadow
<Bsims> gsxarakiri: I am fond of using openbox for that
<iBot_23> ikonia: how do I edit cron then if I want to edit it via a shell script? (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9083467/writing-a-shell-script-to-install-cron-job)
<Bsims> er virtualbox rather
<ikonia> iBot_23: you don't edit it via a shell script
<ikonia> iBot_23: you edit it with an editor, or load a pre-built cronfile
<ikonia> manipulating the crontab file manually is not advised
<k1l> !install | gsxarakiri
<ubottu> gsxarakiri: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gsxarakiri> sorry I talkong about ubuntu for phone
<iBot_23> ikonia: ok so I will load a prebuilt cronfile to my ami thanks
<k1l> !phone | gsxarakiri
<ubottu> gsxarakiri: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<valter> HELLO WORLD
<valter> where are you all from
<k1l> !ot | valter
<ubottu> valter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<valter> ok.then i have another question.where can i get new flash player for linux 5.1 for mac ?
<valter> mine is too old
<k1l> valter: linux 5.1 is not supported here
<bazhang> valter, ubuntu 5.10 is not supported for many years now
<valter> thats bad.
<k1l> valter: what does "lsb_release -r" in terminal say?
<valter> i cant get newer one for imac g3 either
<bazhang> valter, sure you can
<valter> kll,dont know
<valter> ok brb
<genii-around> valter: I'm pretty sure there are later versions of Ubuntu for your Mac, just they are community ports and not official releases.
<genii-around> !ppc | valter
<ubottu> valter: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<k1l> valter: you should type/copy that and paste the result in here
<Floepsie>  how to switch by irssi to the servertab and back ?
<TwoFace> debian still makes a powerpc release
<Avinash> Hello Guys, I got a problem with sublime text editor ..
<jm_> [/join #ubuntu+1
<Avinash> whenever I try to open it(via terminal) I'm encountered with a error message saying "Segmentation Fault" :(
<robertobob> ciao
<_jay> I currently have a partitioned hard drive with multiple ubuntus/grub on it, and want to add a second drive to add other flavors of ubuntu and linux- will grub see these as just another bootable partition? Do I need to set the HD configuration in a specific way?
<Goranek> a/network add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv identify <password> ;wait 2000" Freenode
<Goranek> ah sorry
<celso> holstein: well, i know what it is the problem. It seems that to make my card change to intel, it was required to add "Sleep 6" in the beguining of the rc/local file .  Doing that, was blocking my audio card to get initialized.
<exiff> Hello.
<celso> holstein: now it is fixed. I am going to write this on ask ubuntu for more people to know.
<exiff> How do i check the clock rate and interface width of my video card?
<celso> holstein: by the way, thanks for the help!
<GeorgeTorwell> Is it normal that ubuntu recently asked me to upgrade ecryptfs and then it asked me to re-record my passphrase?
<tomas__> so hey.. i cant explain i guess but this is problem... how to make that "real admin" to list... http://i.imgur.com/R63BUNT.jpg
<PeqNP> hi there. i have an issue with ubuntu 12.04. when i run laptop-detect -v it says, "We're a laptop (ACPI batteries found)". thing is i'm running a pc. also, when i go to System Settings > Details > Overview it shows that my Graphics is "Unknown" even though I have an nVidia card installed (and have successfully installed the Additional Drivers)
<tomas__> anyone here to help me fix this.. i have googleted like 5hours
<jdukiet> I just spilled coffee on my laptop. Should I boot in recovery mode, or just get a paper towel?
<kirkland> GeorgeTorwell: yes, that's normal
<GeorgeTorwell> I see
<tomas__> holstein:  can you help
<GeorgeTorwell> i dont get why upgrading ecryptfs means I have to rerecord my passphrase since my home directory was already encrypted
<tomas__> Anybody help me to fix this ?
<tomas__> http://i.imgur.com/R63BUNT.jpg
<kirkland> GeorgeTorwell: it's just a friendly reminder
<GeorgeTorwell> but I already recorded one when I installed it ages ago
<bekks> tomas__: Describe you issue please.
<HappyNewYear13> hi, what's a good firefox plugin wo watch avi videos on a web page. currently I have totem 3.0.1 using Gsteamer 0.10.36. what else can i install?
<tomas__> look pic.. i lost my admin account but it still exist
<tomas__> bekks:
<GeorgeTorwell> upgrading the software shouldnt change already encrypted things should it?
<tomas__> bekks: look pic.. i lost my admin account but it still exist
<HappyNewYear13> EDIT: what's a good firefox plugin to watch avi videos on a web page. currently I have totem 3.0.1 using Gsteamer 0.10.36 but it's not very good. what else can i install?
<tomas__> how to get it in list and RIGHT place
<bekks> tomas__: I dont get your picture, thats why I want you to describe it.
<tomas__> bekks:  i lost my admin account.. (still exist) when i change other accounts in list i need my "admin" account which reads in there list and that password so it exist there somewhere
<Henke37> so I used the package manager to unistall cups
<Henke37> and now I lost my sidebar
<bekks> tomas__: I am sorry, I still dont get your problem. Can you log in using you admins account name and password?
<tomas__> bekks:  so it doesnt ask user password when unlocking users... it asks that "admin pass" that user i cant se in list cos i deleted in actually
<tomas__> bekks:  no its not in login screen
<tomas__> bekks:  i can login only as guest
<bekks> tomas__: you can type in a user name there. Did you delete the admin account?
<Bane`> hello all
<klrr> xml sucks
<tomas__> bekks:  yes i deleted... i made it normal account.. then i made new account and give it admin rights but forget password.. then whole system stopped working
<tomas__> bekks:  then i deleted it.. and now im situation as picture shows
<tomas__> bekks:  it exists but cant find it and if i add new "same" name it doesnt work
<bekks> tomas__: I dont get the picture, as I said. So you deleted two admin accounts, and you cant log in anymore, not even using a normal user account?
<tomas__> bekks:  i can login only guest
<bekks> tomas__: The guest is not a normal user account, it is a guest account.
<ckwalsh> I know this sounds really stupid, but any way I can temporarily disable xauth in ubuntu and allow X connections regardless of authentication values? I'm trying to test a system, and can't get the xauth credentials passed around properly.
<ckwalsh> Doesn't help that my command is chained sudo => chroot => su(nobody) => app...
<sofian> nice join>>>
<bekks> tomas__: So basically you have to boot a live cd to fix your lost passwords and admin accounts.
<exiff> How do i check the clock rate and interface width of my video card?
<bekks> exiff: What is the interface width of a video card?
<tomas__> bekks:  i go to install ?
<bekks> tomas__: No. You boot the live cd, you dont reinstall.
<tomas__> bekks:  with install cd.. no recovery mode?
<leeping> Hello, I'm trying to view a system log (specifically kern.log), but the file is too old, and dmesg isn't printing out enough messages
<exiff> bekks: bus width, if i'm not mistaken
<leeping> Is there some way to either increase the number of messages in dmesg, or locate the file with the most recent logs?
<tomas__> bekks:  ok.. now i restart computer
<bekks> exiff: IS it a laptop?
<exiff> Aye, a laptop it be.
<neohaux> Can some one advise me a good URL where I can learn how to develop my applet (for Unity desktop) ?
<bekks> exiff: Then just take a look at the manual of your laptop.
<folivora> tom__: to reset passwds, boot some live cd, mount patition where you have /etc/passwd anf remove :x: from the account ie. root / admin and save it. then boot and it wont ask password. x points to /etc/shadow
<jhutchins_wk> leeping: dmesg should have the most recent messages last, and should fill several screens.
<folivora> tomas__: i ment to write
<dv-> exiff: try lspci -vvv
<bekks> folivora: Thats not resetting any passwords, but activating the root account. Thats definitely a bad idea.
<leeping> jhutchins_wk, there are lots of messages, and even though I can scroll back several screens, I can't get to 5:45 AM
<leeping> it only goes back to 7:45 AM (right now it's 10:25)
<jhutchins_wk> leeping: dmesg | less
<exiff> dv-: it gave some output listing what looks like my hardware.
<folivora> bekks: i was just pointing out that there is a way to reset password, anyway you can create new hash and replace old one with it in /etc/shadow
<leeping> jhutchins_wk, that's what I did.
<folivora> bekks: if admin pw is totally lost
<leeping> jhutchins_wk, wait, one moment .. I might be misreading the timestamps ..
<leeping> I guess this is a separate issue, is there an easy way to convert the numerical timestamps to time/date?
<tomas__> bekks: hey,, now it is in install option.. "try" or "install"
<bekks> folivora: Thats not resetting any passwords, but activating the root account. Thats definitely a bad idea.
<tomas__> bekks:  from cd
<exiff> dv-: Under '00:02.0 VGA compatible controller', which is the clock rate and bus width?
<bekks> folivora: All you have to do is to set a new password for your user, not activating the root account.
<holstein> tomas__: what is the issue?
<bekks> exiff: Thats only the PCI BUS ID. lspci -vvv has a lot more of output.
<bekks> tomas__: As I said, do not reinstall.
<Mathias> in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf, what should i enable to be able to use a canon pixma mg2255 to scan? google just gave me bs results
<tomas__> bekks: then what.. i put it in cdrom and it goes to there
<holstein> tomas__: if you had an admin account, and removed it, it'll be gone from that list.. you should be able to put it back.. if you have not admin accounts left, you can do this from the root recovery terminal
<folivora> bekks: ehh, i did misread then.. i thought that password were lost and he could not access to the system
<exiff> bekks: I'll go through it thouroughly.
<wmoss_>  /server irc.zbump.com 6667 wmoss
<bekks> folivora: Whatever you do on a system - you literally NEVER have to activate the root account.
<mike160> hi anyone know how to downgrade transmission on ubuntu
<tomas__> holstein: yeah first one... its not in list but i cant just "add user".. its not work
<tomas__> holstein:  deleted it
<mike160> i have transmission v 2.33 ineed to transmission 2.03
<exiff> i think i found it, thank you dv- and bekks .
<holstein> tomas__: then, put it back
<tomas__> holstein:  yeah.. that is question, how???? it doesnt work just "add user" and it doesnt go right place
<tomas__> holstein: cos it says user already exist... and its trying to make user2 with same name
<holstein> tomas__: whats the issue? if the user exists, just use it
<tomas__> holstein:  i can just login with guest and it is not in list
<threex5> Hi I'm trying to transfer files between two ubuntu machines using a crossover cable
<Bane`> Is there anyway to see if both cores on my 690 are being used within Ubuntu?
<threex5> I have already set the ipv4 preferences to 'shared with other computer' and both computers show a wired connection
<Bane`> Or an SLI option of some sort?
<holstein> tomas__: how does login fail?
<BluesKaj> Bane`, system monitor
<threex5> I just don't know where to go from here. The network managers assigned the same ip to both machines, not sure why
<holstein> tomas__: i wouldnt.. i would just use a router
<holstein> tomas__: sorry... threex5 ^^
<threex5> holstein, I understand but I can't physically run the cables that way in my place. Also I have a lot of housemates and I'm trying to bypass the network
<threex5> for their sake
<threex5> I mean I should be able to ssh this way, no?
<san__> Hi Guys
<san__> need one help..
<OZ4KK> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Henke37> I think I broke my install
<Henke37> I uninstalled cups since I don't have a printer
<topper4125> !ask | san__
<ubottu> san__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Henke37> and now I lost my sidebar thingy
<Henke37> help please!
<san__> i tried i tried to install ubuntu sdk in raring 13.04
<holstein> threex5: i would use a different router.. and just connect, and dont allow connicitity to others
<san__> and facing one dependency issue
<san__> and after that m not able to install or update anything
<bekks> san__: The raring support is to be found in #ubuntu+1
<Bane`> BluesKaj: system monitor doesn't show the 690's cores
<jhutchins_wk> threex5: You'll need to manually assign different IPs to each system before you can ssh.
<holstein> threex5: i would say, start with ping.. ping the machines with the crossover cable
<SonikkuAmerica> Henke37: I wouldn't have touched stuff I didn't need if I were you... but now what's done is done... is this Unity?
<jhutchins_wk> Bane`: How about top or /proc/cpuinfo?
<Henke37> SonikkuAmerica, I have no idea
<Bane`> jhutchins_wk: looking for the gpu cores, not cpu
<Bane`> GTX 690
<san__> ok.. Please if you guys can help me on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700815/
<SonikkuAmerica> Henke37: It probably is if you're missing a "sidebar"
<jhutchins_wk> Bane`: maybe lshw or hwinfo?
<Henke37> I didn't like the sidebar anyway
<kingbeast> threex5, first off is ubuntu recognizing the cable?
<Henke37> but I need something to switch tasks
<SonikkuAmerica> Henke37: try [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity ]
<tymonn> hey
<threex5> ok thanks, jhutchins_wk and holstein. I go to system>administration>network, turn off roaming mode, then set a static ip for each, with the same subnet mask and no gateway. does that sound right?
<tomas__> holstein: i will re install everything  :D
<bekks> tomas__: No need to do so.
<tomas__> holstein:  cant fix this
<tomas__> bekks:  i cant fix this
<threex5> kingbeast, ubuntu is recognizing the cable on both ends
<jhutchins_wk> threex5: Sounds ok to me.
<bekks> tomas__: Did you boot the live cd?
<tymonn> is it normal that the ubuntuOS is stuck like at 80%?
<tymonn> ubuntu phoneOS
<tomas__> bekks:  how can i do that ?
<bekks> tomas__: By booting the live cd and choosing "try" not "install"...?
<holstein> tomas__: sure you can.. im not sure anything is broken anyway
<threex5> jhutchins_wk, does it matter what ip i use? does it have to be a 192.168 ip?
<kingbeast> but you are not able to see the the devices connected to the cable right? ie computers
<tomas__> holstein: ok i try
<BluesKaj> Bane`, does your system monitor have a "system load" tab ?
<threex5> can the subnet mask be 255.0.0.0?
<SonikkuAmerica> tymonn: Try asking in #ubuntu-phone
<kingbeast> threex5, ^^
<tomas__> holstein:  yeah but its just cos i dont know how to fix this
<tuule> hey guys
<Goranek> i
<Goranek> hi
<tomas__> holstein:  already has taken 6hours *:D
<holstein> tomas__: what is the issue?
<holstein> tomas__: can you login as another user? if no, how does it fail?
<tomas__> holstein: same..
<threex5> kingbeast does that mean ditto?
<OZ4KK> Hi,,, what is wrong here ? ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700833/
<tuule> will it be ubuntu tablet edition for other tabs(not only for nexus) ?
<holstein> tomas__: what is the same?
<llutz> threex5: sure, why not (/8 network)
<tomas__> holstein: only guest
<holstein> tomas__: how does it fail?
<tomas__> holstein:  guest works fine
<bekks> tomas__: Why dont you just boot the live cd now...?
<kingbeast> threex5, it sees the cable just not the machine on the other end right?
<tomas__> holstein:  its booting atm
<holstein> tomas__: how do the others fail?
<threex5> correct kingbeast
<tomas__> holstein:  other just dont log in.. come back to login screen
<holstein> tomas__: OK.. the geust account loads a GUI.. how do the other user accounts fail?
<holstein> tomas__: then, i would try to login via tty
<holstein> !tty | tomas__
<ubottu> tomas__: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomas__> holstein:  and admin isnt in list and cant find the way to ad it
<bekks> tomas__: After booting the live cd, just reset your user password in first instance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<holstein> tomas__: then, if you can login, you know the accounts are good, and working properly. you can remove the .config files and try loggin in
<the_jeebster> any idea when ubuntu phone OS will be available?
<OZ4KK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700833/  what is wrong here ?
<Pici> !phone | the_jeebster
<ubottu> the_jeebster: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<holstein> tomas__: you can add an admin account from the root recover console
<the_jeebster> Pici: I know, just wondering if perhaps there was some insider info here :)
<bekks> !details | OZ4KK
<ubottu> OZ4KK: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tomas__> holstein: where should i put that admin account that i can see it in login..    ( now i have booted from cd so then what ?)
<Goranek> guys, where can i set default ssh pem key? it takes to much time for me to put -i  [.pem location]
<holstein> tomas__: tty
<OZ4KK> bekks, thanks for this :-)
<threex5> ok I can't find the place to set the ip address in 12.04
<tomas__> holstein:  where i can find it
<holstein> tomas__: you dont boot from cd.. you try logging in as the user that is failing, from tty.. then you report
<Henke37> oh crap, the X console doesn't boot and the text console uses the wrong keyboard layout
<holstein> tomas__: find what?
<Pici> the_jeebster: Any new info would come from #ubuntu-phone
<threex5> i'm using gnome classic. my other machine is mint and it was located at administration>network
<holstein> Henke37: i would try as another user... if the other use is fine, then its your config that is broken
<the_jeebster> Pici: cool, thanks
<yigal> Goranek: is this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/84096/setting-the-default-ssh-key-location not working ?
<Henke37> holstein, it hangs before the login screen
<yigal> Goranek: alias ssh="ssh -i /path/to/private_key"
<yigal> Goranek: as a possible method
<holstein> Henke37: then, how are you logged in? you can create another user from the recovery console and test in the way you logged in just now
<llutz> Goranek: ~/.ssh/config
<Henke37> as I said, the text mode console
<Goranek> yigal: thats not really a nice way to do it.. i was looking something like .config file
<llutz> Goranek: "man ssh_config"
<yigal> Goranek: yes as llutz put it
<Goranek> llutz: yeah i'm checking it now
<kingbeast> threex5, pm!!
<Henke37> I hate bogus package dependencies that makes it impossible to remove crap because the entire system breaks
<Ogredude> ok I'm having trouble even coming up with good google searches for this one.  Unity 12.04 running Unity window manager. When you resize a window, you get a semitransparent box, and then when you let go the mouse, the window snaps to its new size.  How do I change this so it behaves more like windows and osx, where the window resizes on the fly, live?
<tomas__> holstein:  didnt get it.. now im recovery mode root
<ben1066> Is the source code for qml-phone-shell avaliable?
<tomas__> holstein:  i make "dir" i get only desktop
<bombuzal> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Touch DP though had to sideload the image, is it supposed to have the personal contacts and messages of someone I don't know on? ;)
<tomas__> is it good ?
<holstein> tomas__: ok.. so, you can create a new user, and try loggin in as that new user.. give it sudo privs and do what you need to "repair" the system and the other users
<bekks> tomas__: Why dont you reset your lost user password?
<bekks> tomas__: You DONT HAVE TO create a NEW user.
<llutz> web
<bekks> Thats pointless.
<ben1066> bombuzal: yes
<tomas__> bekks:  i reseted password the "admin" i created that is not "real" admin from recovery mode... didnt access in.. only guest can login
<bekks> tomas__: Then tell us the error you get when logging in.
<tomas__> bekks:  there is no error.. just "bing" and your back in login screen
<tomas__> no matter how many times do it
<holstein> tomas__: the issue could be with your .config files as well. you are just not getting to a desktop with that user.. you are assuming the account is broken or missing.. the guest account is locked down
<holstein> tomas__: you could be "bing" back to login for a config issue
<tomas__> holstein:  yes,, i dont get desktop thats problem
<bekks> tomas__: Then check wether your hard disk is full. That can be done using the guest account, too.
<tomas__> holstein:  i dont get desktop cos that user doesnt exist in loging screen
<holstein> tomas__: correct.. so, you can remove the offending config.. OR, you can create a new user
<llutz> tomas__: "df -h" "ls -ld /tmp"
<SonikkuAmerica> tomas__/holstein: It could be that .Xauthority issue too.
<yigal> Goranek: did you get it?
<SonikkuAmerica> tomas__/holstein: Or the user doesn't have permission to run an X session.
<bekks> tomas__: Then check wether your hard disk is full. That can be done using the guest account, too.
<bekks> tomas__: Why dont you just follow the suggestion given in here?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: that too... either should be able to be worked out from new user account with sudo privs, creatalbe from the recover console
<yigal> Goranek: a matter of using the Host variable for the SSH server you are interested in, and specifying the pem, and possibly user name for the host in ~/.ssh/config
<thomas_> holstein:  what is the file that shows users in login screen
<Goranek> yigal: thanks mate, seinfeld youtube clip took my interest :) haha btw, i'm working on it :)
<holstein> thomas_: can you login as the new user you created with the root recovery console?
<Quest> why this config http://pastebin.ca/2316408  for alpinema.com nor alpinema.com/alpinemadotcom is working but only the independant tomcate request as alpinema.com:8080 works?
<Goranek> yigal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxhs-O_9BLc :) :) :)
<thomas_> holstein:  it asks root password for maintenance.. so i give that.. and now im there.. what next ??
<yigal> Goranek: :)
<holstein> thomas_: make a new user.. give it sudo privs http://askubuntu.com/questions/70236/create-an-administrator-user-in-command-line
<bytecode> Hey guys, I am hoping someone in here has some knowledge on how i might connect to a sstp vpn in ubuntu 12.04 ... i'm going on about my 5th hour googling ... i have installed all dependencies for sstp-client and the gnome network manager on http://sourceforge.net/projects/sstp-client/  and shortly thereafter the update manager thought i needed a distribution upgrade ... very odd ... and it removed the sstp-client ...
<Sag> [anyone please help me out for wired connection betn windows7 to ubuntu\
<bytecode> there is the sstpc binary thru the console but after supplying what seemed like the right args it just failed to connect
<thomas_> holstein:  adding..... groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later..
<SonikkuAmerica> thomas_: it's the [ useradd ] command, not [ groupadd ]
<Guest15991> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest15991: Hello
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica:  yea i put useradd
<Goranek> yigal: Works! Adding "IdentityFile ~/.ssh/server.pem" to ~/.ssh/config works great.. Thanks ! :)
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica:  sudo useradd xxx
<yigal> Goranek: awesome, glad to hear, cheers
<Guest15991> how to create super user of postgres in ubuntu
<Guest15991> ?
<superdo> hey, love Ubuntu :D recognized my usb headse wo problems ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> thomas: And the -G switch I hope?
<SerenE_SparK> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", SYSFS{idVendor}=="040a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0576", RUN+="/usr/local/my_script in this what changes are to be made if we dont know the SYSFS and the vendor
<Mathias> weird, sane-find-scanner nags about permissions when i'm running it as a normal user, but when i run it as root, it doens't discover the scanner
<SonikkuAmerica> thomas_: I meant to say the -g switch
<SonikkuAmerica> thomas_: [ sudo useradd -g admin $NAME ]
<llutz> Mathias: are you member of group"scanner"?
<Mathias> llutz: not my main concern, even if i run simple-scan as root (i know i shouldn't do it) it doesn't discover it
<bytecode> anyone with experience connecting to sstp vpn ?
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica: group admin does not exist
<yigal> Mathias: do you know if you have the right drivers for the scanner on the machine?
<Mathias> no :s
<Mathias> and running the installer in wine just throws me a "run as admin"-message and quits
<yigal> Mathias: I would attempt to make sure you have the proper drivers for scanning, what scanner do you have, I'm sorry I missed it.
<lduros> hi, I'm trying to rebuild my grub from another drive. the partition is in /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root, which I'm not familiar with (i know how to do with /dev/sda/) when I try: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root it gives me an error that attempting to install grub to a partitionless disk or partition is a bad idea. and "embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or
<lduros> LVM volume". What am I supposed to do?
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica:  i found this.. exatly same problem
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/136495/i-deleted-my-original-user-account-the-new-account-has-no-password-how-can-i-e
<Mathias> yigal: canon pixma mg2255
<Mathias> and the driver from canon doesn't work, unfortunately
<wN> lduros: is that last part part of the onscreen error? your output shows you're using LVM
<lduros> wN: yeh it's part of the onscreen error. so what am I supposed to do?
<wN> lduros: does it give you an option to continue anyway?
<lduros> wN: nope
<lduros> haha
<wN> do you have a screenshot by chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> thomas_: So you're in the root shell prompt now, right?
<lduros> wN: let me make one
<yigal> Mathias: unfortunately I don't see your printer explicitly listed here man sane-pixma
<yigal> Mathias: but I suspect it is likely supported
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica:  yea
<hazardous> i have link aggregation set up for eth0+eth1 -> bond0 active-backup, and ipv6 is not routing but ipv4 is working, what do i do
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica:  actually i just started to reinstall hole stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> thomas_: Hole stuff?
<SonikkuAmerica> thomas_: I don't follow.
<thomas_> SonikkuAmerica:  this makes me crazy :DD
<lduros> wN: easier than screenshot: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2164748
<lduros> here is what my terminal gives me
<Mathias> yigal: tried enabling everything but "test" in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<lduros> the /mnt is /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<lduros> sdb1 is the external drive on which I am currently
<lduros> wN: sdbX rather
<newbie_to_ubuntu> simple question here.  I want a terminal window with a horizonal scrollbar and each line is only ona  single line with no line wrapping.   12.04
<newbie_to_ubuntu> any way to do it?
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie_to_ubuntu: Not that I know of. If a line is too long, it's wrapping.
<wN> lduros: you're trying to install grub to a logical volume. it should be run against the boot disk
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie_to_ubuntu: Or rather... wait...
<bytecode>      anyone with experience setting up an sstp vpn connection in 12.04  ?
<lduros> wN: but when I do it on sda1 it doesn't work
<lduros> on /dev/sda
<wN> waht happens when you use sda?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> the MS windows command prompt can do that !
<lduros> but which am i supposed to mount in /mnt first?
<lduros> ok let me try that
<wN> lduros: i haven't seen a machine that can boot to LV instead of booting from a disk. the grub-install places teh MBR where you tell it to, so it should be added to sda
<lduros> wN: it says no error reported:
<wN> lduros: nothing. grub is written out to the MBR which is before the file-system and partition table
<lduros> lduros@lduros-work:/mnt$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda -- Installation finished. No error reported.
<Mathias> yigal: gtg, i'm going to try again on sunday though
<lduros>  
<Mathias> thanks for the help so far :)
<lduros> ok, so I just did that
<SerenE_SparK> How can we define a udev rule to run geany when a pendrive is connected
<lduros> doesn't it usually list the kernels?
<lduros> wN: i have to reboot to tell, ... of course :)
<wN> lduros: grub-install?
<lduros> wN: with the root directory is fine no?
<lduros> wN: let me try to reboot
<lduros> this might have worked
<lduros> brb
<wN> lduros: that looks right *to me* but i dont have too much experience with grub2... only the older stuff
<lduros> yeh
<lduros> ok
<lduros> brb :)
<FloodBot1> lduros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wN> FloodBot1--
<pranav> my ubuntu is 32bit currently, can i upgrade my kernel to Linux 3.8
<pranav> is kernel independent of 32bit or 64bit ubuntu ?
<bekks> pranav: No.
<bekks> pranav: Kernel is 32bit or 64bit.
<SonikkuAmerica> pranav: That shouldn't affect your ability to go up to 3.8 (assuming you're gonna get your hands dirty and try Raring)
<pranav> bekks: can i upgrade my ubuntu to 64bit easily side effects ?
<bekks> No...
<SonikkuAmerica> pranav: No. It is not easy, nor is it recommended.
<cowbud> When I launch pulseaudio I get an error bluetooth-util.c Error From listAdapters reply: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied. I am at a loss what I need to modify to make sure my user has access to ListAdapters. They are in the bluetooth group, the dbus daemon is running system wide as this system is headless. Any direction would be appreciated
<bekks> pranav: No, you cannot upgrade fron 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling.
<pranav> bekks: ok, beeks. for time being I will just upgrade my kernel to 3.8
<pranav> 32bit
<SonikkuAmerica> You only really need 64-bit if (a) you have a 64-bit-only arch, and (b) if you need to address more than 3.5 GB of RAM.
<SonikkuAmerica> At least for now. There is the Year 2038 problem...
<metal_wraith> so far I've been enjoying ubuntu 12.10 aside from using just gnome-fall back session instead of unity. if I had paid attention i'd of used a 64bit version instead of the 32bit... but oh well things are working fine and without issues.
<lister> Some of you have an ekiga account?
<ccoil> Hello! I tried several times to get Ubuntu (12.10) to work on my Acer 7750g; but installing even the most trivial drivers seems to be impossible. I cant get either (Broadcom) wifi or my (Radeon) graphics card to work. Why is it so hard to install these very essential drivers?
<lister> does ekiga really work?
<SonikkuAmerica> ccoil: What drivers did you try?
<ccoil> Honestly, the only solution I was able to google my way to was to install the "Additional Drivers" app from Ubuntu Software; which never completed installing (it happends every time)
<ccoil> 'Tried to install a couple of other apps; they never finished installing either
<pranav> SonikkuAmerica metal_wraith : my computer supports 64bit. 2 years before. for some issues. i started with 32bit 10.04. and then last year, upgraded to 12.04
<Physicist> Greetings. How can I see the ip from cmdos
<SonikkuAmerica> pranav: What processor?
<ccoil> I really really want to use Ubuntu, but it seems very "imature" in temrs of drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> ccoil: I might be able to get b43 working for your Wi-Fi.
<Physicist> ccoil: You're not wrong...
<cowbud> re: my problem. Figured it out, after adding the user to the lp group I had to restart dbus!
<SonikkuAmerica> Physicist: run [ ifconfig -a ] and look under the "inet addr:" section of the device.
<pranav> SonikkuAmerica: intel core i5 m430
<Quest> can anyone explain the elements of ProxyPass and proxypassrevers ? in context to apache
<Allexz> Hey guys, hope you dont mind another noob question in here, im quite new to ubuntu in general and when i sudo apt-get install phablet-tools i get the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phablet-tools : Depends: python-requests but it is not installable.... please halp =)
<SonikkuAmerica> pranav: How much RAM?
<pranav> SonikkuAmerica: 4GB
<ccoil> SonikkuAmerica: The "might" here frightends me as I've already tried countless times. :(  it just saddens my that Ubuntu with all it's UI beauty, "forgets" to include very common drivers for Wifi and Graphics card(s). It also seems to drive my computer crazy perfromance-wise. It drains my entire battery in about 30 minutes, whereas Widnows 7 lasts about 2 hours +. It also smells like burnt rubber in my room after a couple of minutes :s
<SonikkuAmerica> pranav: You're fine with 32-bit. If you had 8 GB or an i7, you should probably use the 64-bit version, but 32-bit is fine.
<pranav> ccoil: what did you do ?
<ccoil> I isntalled the Ubuntu for Windows and booted up
<contrapunctus> pranav - India? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ccoil: Wubi? No wonder. These days, it's better to partition.
<pranav> SonikkuAmerica: hope so. i heard i can only fully consume my 4GB if I'd 64bit. But then again, reinstalling ubuntu is tedious with all my customizations.
<pranav> contrapunctus: yes man
<ccoil> Wubi yes. Really? So that's what the problem is? I thought wubi WAS a separate partionion (or as good as)..
<SonikkuAmerica> pranav: Unless you plan on holding onto that install until 2038
<tgm4883> I wouldn't say wubi is THE issue.  It's just an issue
<contrapunctus> pranav - Ha, same here. City?
<mmn> has anyone experience with uefi based computers and ubuntu?
<Allexz> I have a silly question as a linuxbeginner.... when using sudo apt-get and or install, how do you figure out what the packages are called? is there a list system or such? Example Python, how do i find out that the package is actually named "Python3" ?
<ccoil> So, if I did a seperate partion on my acer 7750g with Radeon gfx, Broadcom wifi, Intel i5;  it would work fluently; and the drivers would automatically install themselves?
<llutz> Allexz: apt-cache search "pattern"
<contrapunctus> Allexz - You usually know the exact package name. I don't use the CLI for installs, but there's got to be some command to list stuff.
<ben_> Allexz: you might search for files in packages using apt-file
<tgm4883> CoilDomain, probably not, but that is because you've got broadcom wifi and an ATI/AMD card
<pranav> SonikkuAmerica:  whats in 2038 :D
<ben_> apt-file search bin/foobar
<tgm4883> err, ccoil ^^
<tgm4883> pranav, the end of the unix world
<SonikkuAmerica> pranav: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<ccoil> It also puzzles me, that the only way to install additional drivers in a user friendly fashion, the "Additional Drivers"-app, was removed in 12.10? Why?? Writing "Driver" in the Ubuntu/Unity line gives me Nothing?? :P  The most common task imaginable for a fresh install..
<Allexz> Thanks all.
<tgm4883> ccoil, it was moved into the software centre
<DJones> ccoil: THe additional drivers appears under System Settings -> Software Sources -> Additional drivers from 12.10
<ccoil> but why? It just makes it infinitely more tedious for a newcomer
<tgm4883> ccoil, any answer I have for that would be speculating
<ns-nazri> how to remove icon application in the menu
<thiefy> i have an install of lubuntu... i use it as a server, can i boot the OS into "server mode"  meaning, no  X.   like, boot it to just a command line. and then ssh into it and / or just run things using ssh -X
<histo> ns-nazri: right-click unlock from launcher
<ccoil> DJones: aha. Now that's somehting. But why doesn't Ubuntu help me with that by default? Typing "driver" in the Unity line should be more than sufficient? Why make me google/IRC for hours? hmmm...
<histo> !who | thiefy
<ubottu> thiefy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pranav> SonikkuAmerica: never knew those C programming concepts would come in handy ;)
<contrapunctus> SonikkuAmerica, interesting link. Surely there'll be a patch?
<histo> ccoil: jockey-gtk  ???
<thiefy> uhh, i'm asking a question mr histo
<DJones> ccoil: I don't know why they changed it, it is confusing though, I agree there
<SonikkuAmerica> contrapunctus: Who knows? Maybe by then we'll all be running x64-based stuff.
<llutz> !nox | thiefy
<ubottu> thiefy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<contrapunctus> SonikkuAmerica...true, true..
<histo> thiefy: That's a question?
<Genscher__> maybe this question sounds stupid..but: How do I *really* power down my Ubuntu server? It always goes into some suspension mode where wake on lan is still active.
<histo> thiefy: ahh yes I see it now. Sorry I'm going crazy
<contrapunctus> lol histo
<thiefy> histo,  yes, i'm dreadfully sorry i forgot the question mark at the end as it was a run-on sentence... heh.
<histo> thiefy: Yeah you could disable lightdm or whatever login manager you are using. the machine would then boot in cli mode.
<metal_wraith> i'm so tempted to try ubuntu touch on my nexus 7. but also don't think it would be as productive as i am with it while android is on it just yet.
<DJones> histo: jockey-gtk is a fake package in 12.10, since they moved additional drivers, there's been a bug that you have to install jockey-gtk, but when you run it you're told it needs to installed
 * histo slaps himself
<tgm4883> metal_wraith, it's a developer preview. It's almost impossible to be productive with it
<histo> DJones: They moved additional drivers to where? I still have jockey-text
<subthalamus> I'm running regular fglrx on precise with a ATI Mobility X700 and it runs like cow dung ; would there be any advantage to using fglrx-experimental-9 or do I need to try to find and install a binary driver?
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: Was that a recursive slap? :)
<histo> -R
<thiefy> thanks histo and llutz
<DJones> histo: THe additional drivers appears under System Settings -> Software Sources -> Additional drivers from 12.10 (jockey-text still exists, just jockey-gtk causes confusion)
<ccoil> If Ubuntu ever were to gain some success among "ordinary users" it should at least be intuitive for a technical person (like myself) (been programming since age 11; 23 y.o. now). Having to go through so much effort just to get the wifi working should be unacceptable. I even did the "update software" thing where it updated its software for aobut an hour -- Still no drivers ? :|
<histo> llutz: that factoid needs updated
<subthalamus> just need it to run vlc nicely
<histo> ccoil: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<tgm4883> ccoil, personally, I'd blame broadcom
<histo> DJones: ahh
<N105> hello my wlan is too slow, with ubuntu when i use windows is too quick
<thiefy> ccoil,  sometimes you just get unlucky with your network card drivers.  i've had ti just just work perfectly, and some other computers it takes a LOT of reading to get it to work correctly.
<ccoil> histo: 12.10 through "Wubi"
<thiefy> i agree with tgm4883 - my prob was with broadcom....
<histo> ccoil: It's an issue with the manufacturer of your card not providing firmware. It's not open. Not linux's fault.
<thiefy> how come windows doesn't have this driver problem - it's not open for windows either...
<metal_wraith> tgm4883 - i realize that.. i'm just tempted to play around with it. granted my tablet rooted, etc
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. Running a distribution upgrade on a old system with lucid. It is giving me insufficient space warnings. Here is my df -ha .http://pastebin.com/qdaPwfcg
<histo> thiefy: Because broadcom says it's okay to distribute the firmware with the windows drivers
<tgm4883> thiefy, i'd call it less "luck" and more "the manufacturer of your wifi drivers is crappy and needs to open source their drivers (or at least provide linux drivers for it)"
<Vivekananda> hlepp
<ccoil> histo: I see. So that means I will have to buy a new laptop to be able to run Ubuntu? Is there a particular brand that is supported?
<tgm4883> ccoil, lots
<histo> ccoil: No you can just install the broadcom firmware if that is what type of card you have.
<histo> ccoil: what does lspci   show?
<tgm4883> metal_wraith, I've installed it, there isn't much to play with
<histo> ccoil: I was just explaining why it didn't work out of the box.
<tgm4883> ccoil, also, you might be able to just replace the wifi card in it
<histo> tgm4883: Why replace the card when he can just install the firmware.
<metal_wraith> tgm4883 - thanks for the info on that.
<tgm4883> histo, well yea. I was just saying that in response to him thinking he needs a new laptop
<Vivekananda> ??
<ccoil> histo, tm4883: actually, when I think about it, I *did* get the wifi to work once on 12.04 thanks to the "Additional Drivers"-app. But on 12.10 it's gone and stalls forever when trying to install it from ubuntu software center :[
<tgm4883> !tab | ccoil
<ubottu> ccoil: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<subthalamus> I'm running regular fglrx on precise with a ATI Mobility X700 and it runs like cow dung ; would there be any advantage to using fglrx-experimental-9 or do I need to try to find and install a binary driver? I just need to run 720P videos in vlc without choppiness :/
<ccoil> !tab | ccoil
<ubottu> ccoil, please see my private message
<biloo> oops
<histo> ccoil: It's under software sources now
<pranav> if its different 32bit and 64 bit.. why is it in the same file: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/kernel-3.8 -O kernel-3.8 
<histo> ccoil: or you can run jockey-text  in a terminal
<ccoil> just write "jockey-text"; that's it?
<tgm4883> pranav, because you are downloading a script
<tgm4883> pranav, and that script downloads the right arch
<pranav> i nkow
<pranav> *know
<rudivs> is there some tool I can use to try to recover data from a written cd that comes up as blank?
<histo> ccoil: Click ont he gear by the clock under system > software sources > there is an additional drivers tab like you are used to.
<tgm4883> pranav, I don't understand your question
<ccoil> histo: arlight, i'll try once more.  I really want to use ubuntu. thanks :)  (i'll brb)
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I deleted a couple of folders in /home to make space but a LTS upgrade still complains about no space. What should I delete ?
<ikonia> Vivekananda: whatever is taking up your space/what you don't need
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, how is your partitioning setup?
<pranav> tgm4883: sry, i just read the script. its so readable :) there are conditions based on 32 or 64 systems :) thanks anyway
<jimboman77> Hello.  I accidently placed my home directory on my SSD drive so I only have 4GB of free space.  I was wondering if there was a way for me to make a new account or resolve this somehow without having to reinstall ubuntu again because I want to save the hassle?
<Vivekananda> it is here http://pastebin.com/qdaPwfcg
<N105> hello my wlan is too slow, with ubuntu when i use windows is too quick
<llutz> Vivekananda: sudo apt-get clean
<tgm4883> pranav, yes there are. You run the script, the script figures out if you need to download 32-bit or 64-bit, then downloads the right version
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: chances are its complaining about lack of space on / not /home
<tgm4883> pranav, it does it for you so you don't have to
<Vivekananda> yes it is
<histo> Who in their infinate wisdom decided that is a good place for additional drivers?
<llutz> Vivekananda: removing stuff from $HOME won't help, its on an own partition. you need to free space on /
<Vivekananda> and I know it but how do I remove something from root ? and what should I remove ?
<Vivekananda> havent the faintest
<pranav> tgm4883: so, do you find any performance of certain h/d or any differences personally ?
<histo> N105: How are you testing it's speed?
<brontosaurusrex> Vivekananda, apt-get autoremove does something?
<pranav> after upgrade :P
<histo> pranav: SSD
<tgm4883> histo, I'll agree that is a bad spot for it, but being in the software center is a good thing
<Vivekananda> brontosaurusrex: sudo apt-get clean does nothing
<pranav> SSD file-system
<tgm4883> pranav, SSD's are pretty fast
<histo> Vivekananda: logs apt-get clean  will remove cached packages
<Vivekananda> am trying autoremove in a 2-3 mins
<N105> histo: when i ping when i open a link on the browser...
<Vivekananda> histo: will try that
<Vivekananda> have run the upgrade via cli again
<biloo> oops
<Vivekananda> waiting for it to finish
<Vivekananda> or end with an error
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: for info, clearing the apt cache is a temporary fix - chances are you'll fill it again
<histo> Vivekananda: /var/log  /tmp    /var/apt/cache  /var/cache  etc...
<histo> Vivekananda: remove old kernels that you don't boot to
<pranav> wow.. just when i was going to buy a nice SSD
<histo> Vivekananda: ^^^^^ that will help the most
<Vivekananda> histo: I just always keep 2 olds. the last and the penultimate one
<Vivekananda> they free up like ~300 megs
<Vivekananda> or 400 megs
<Vivekananda> but it is asking me to free 1.4 gigs !!
<histo> Vivekananda: How big is /
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, you have a pretty small /
<compdoc> ssd can make a slow system seem fast
<tgm4883> histo, it's 9.2G
<tgm4883> total
<histo> tgm4883: that's plenty big
<tgm4883> histo, http://pastebin.com/qdaPwfcg
<tgm4883> histo, meh, I like to make mine about 15
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: your other option is to not partition - just leave everything under / - that pastebin looks like you only have 15GB for ubuntu
<Vivekananda> tgm4883: yep I have an old computer , faithful and so that iswhat i have to work with :)
<tgm4883> histo, I mean,  you could go smaller if you've got separate partitions for /var and such
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, FYI , /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base doesn't write the nameserver nettings to /etc/resolv , only /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base does ..i tested the settings and i couldn't connect to the interenet with the base settings
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: yep but I wanted to keep home separate and 10 gigs worked great for the past few years for me :(
<histo> Vivekananda: What all are you storing in / that should be plenty of space
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, you mean ...../head?
<ccoil>  histo: I'm back @ ubuntu 12.10 this time. Went to the "Additional Drivers" tab under software sources. I switched them on, and clicked "Apply", but then 2 seconds later they bump back :[
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, oops yes , /head
<tgm4883> histo, I'd assume, installed programs
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, odd, it should do that. Let me test a bit
<zerick> hi, anybody knows if it is possible - I mean, the normal way, not forcing - to install Varnish 2.1 on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ccoil> what was this jockey-command called again?
<llutz> BluesKaj: your resolvconf is broken then
<brontosaurusrex> ccoil, type jock and hit tab (auto-completition)
<Bodsda> zerick: I have no idea what varnish 2.1 is, but what issues do you get installing it?
<BluesKaj> llutz, let me check
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone , sudo apt-get distr-upgrade ran from cli with the following ouput. Does it look if it was ok ?? or is there a problem ?? http://pastebin.com/kEM3Xh07
<llutz> BluesKaj: basically resolvconf  does "cat head base tail >/etc/resolv.conf"
<llutz> (simplified)
<N105> histo: ??
<Vivekananda> histo: I installed ns3 simulator once and since then never cleaned up :(
<mdh> vivekananda does the system still boot?
<Vivekananda> that was a monster file
<zerick> Bodsda: it's not available for that version, I need Varsnish 2.1, the current repo provides the 3.0 version
<Vivekananda> mdh I have not tried booting
<Vivekananda> I want to make sure it atleast looks ok before trying to switch off otherwise this is the only system I have for internet :(
<x0auser> hi guys ! why i turn on my computer, it take a long time to have the menu of grub ! but when i remove my usb mouse i don't have any problem.. how to resolve this please ?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: It looks succesful, but you have duplicate sources issues
<llutz> BluesKaj: change those files and run "sudo resolvconf -u", check /etc/resolv.conf after
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: I am hoping that is a minor issue
<Vivekananda> shoudld I try rebooting now ?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: it is
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: yes
<Vivekananda> what should I see when
<ccoil> bruntosaurusrex, "jock" + <tab> does nothing. does that mean it's not installed +
<Vivekananda> the reboot happens. Also this was a dual boot xp + lucid computer
<Vivekananda> I am hoping I will see both again
<Vivekananda> or not ??
<Vivekananda> during the boot up selection menu. ( It was visible earlier )
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: I didn't see grub update, if xp was missing from your grub menu then it still may not be there
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: thanks. Booting up now . Fingers crossed :)
 * Bodsda x
<brontosaurusrex> ccoil, yeps
<Bodsda> zerick: you'll need to pin the repo package so it doesnt update, then use a 2.1 .deb from somewhere else
<ccoil> Connected my ethernet cable, did it again, and it seems to actually install now. Woa! Wifi may actually work now! :D
<Angtaga> Hello everybody
<Angtaga> I installed the i3 window manager recently. How can I change in Ubuntu 11.10 the standard window manager to i3?
<johnflux__> On my laptop I'm getting graphics corruption
<Bodsda> Angtaga: on the login screen, there is a small icon to the right of your name, click on it and select the new WM - your choice will be remembered
<johnflux__> How can I see what graphics chip I have, from the command line?
<Bodsda> johnflux__: lspci
<zerick> Bodsda: Ok, ok, the thing is that it is not supported for 12.04. I'll change my question a little bit, is there any big difference between the 12.04 version and the one before ?
<llutz> johnflux__: lspci | grep  -i vga
<Bodsda> zerick: as long as their aren't any dependency conflicts, you should be fine
<johnflux__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Angtaga> Bodsda thank! I'll try this :) Back in a minute ;)
<brontosaurusrex> zerick, 12.04 is lts
<Bodsda> Angtaga: good luck
<ccoil> Is there a way to get my pc to "relax" a little? My PC smells like burned rubber here from just browsing the web (and it's a pretty new computer). I don't understand what it's working so hard on :S, i'm not doing anything. Battert lasts like 30 minutes, while 2h hours+ on windows 7 :/
<Vivekananda> booted back. Still on lucid . No changes :(
<zerick> brontosaurusrex: If I install a package from 11.10, no problem?
<tgm4883> ccoil, what laptop?
<ccoil> Acer 7750g
<mdh> burning smell is not good.
<genii-around> johnflux__: You can also do: sudo lshw -C video   which gives some more detailed info, look at the line: product    for model etc, and line: configuration   to see what driver it's using right now
<tgm4883> ccoil, what video card?
<ccoil> Radeon 6600M
<llutz> histo: aja intel HD Graphics 4000
<brontosaurusrex> zerick, no idea
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: run the upgrade again and check how many packages it want's to install this tim
<mdh> ccoil which browser, and do you use flash?
<Bodsda> time*
<tgm4883> ccoil, does that have switchable graphics?
<ccoil> 6650m *   Firefox. And I'm this webchat is my only tab
<tgm4883> ccoil, also, do you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: should I not run the clean commands first and probably delete something before running again ?
<johnflux__> genii-around: ah, that says the i915
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: I'm not suggesting actually accepting the install, just see how many packages it wants to upgrade
<johnflux__> Don't suppose anyone knows why I'd be getting lots of screen corruption?
<ccoil> It's not browsing, but just having my pc with ubuntu on in general.  Right now "amd accelerators from fglrx-updates (propertiatry)" (nvm the spelling)
<mdh> johnflux__ is it getting too hot?
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: should I run sudo apt-get distr-upgardge from cli and post the output ?
<genii-around> :-/ The 915 driver is notoriously problemmatic
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: yeah - but say no to the prompts
<tgm4883> ccoil, what is the output of 'aticonfig --pxl'
<johnflux__> mdh: nah I don't think that's the problem - I get the corruption from startup
<Vivekananda> the result is --- Calculating upgrade... Done
<Vivekananda> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Vivekananda> for the command ---sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ccoil> tgm4883: no layout section found
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: whats the output of 'lsb_release -a' ?
<genii-around> johnflux__: What says the vendor:product code for that card in the output from: lspci -nn   ( the part like (8086:abcd) )
<tgm4883> ccoil, does the catalyst config center show the GPU temp?
<mdh> johnflux__ have you tried to use another desktop enviornment rather than unity?
<histo> Vivekananda: apt-get purge whatever app you installed before. To completely remove it.
<ccoil> tgm4883: I dont believe I have "catalyst control center" atm (on Ubuntu)
<brontosaurusrex> ccoil, what laptop is it?
<ccoil> tgm4883: I found it. Sorry. It told me no AMD driver was currently installed
<Vivekananda> histo: Should I run it now ? I dont remeber what app I installed before coz it was a while back. Are you telling me ways to remove broken installs ???/
<subthalamus> I'm running regular fglrx on precise with a ATI Mobility X700 and it runs like cow dung ; would there be any advantage to using fglrx-experimental-9 or do I need to try to find and install a binary driver? I need to run 720P video in vlc minus choppiness :/
<tgm4883> ccoil, yea, looking into this. I would bet that both your graphics cards are on
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: http://pastebin.com/4rSMwd6n
<tgm4883> ccoil, I had the same issue
<Younder> How do I connect to all in one multicard reader from a ubuntu server?
<ccoil> tgm4883: very possible. How do I install the driver since it's obviosuly(?) not installed atm(?)?
<tgm4883> ccoil, 'fglrxinfo'?
<brontosaurusrex> subthalamus, you want hardware accelerated h.264 decoding from card? did you try mplayer? choppy there as well?
<agu10^> hi
<ccoil> tgm4883:  error failed request.  BadAlloc
<agu10^> Hey guys! (:
<ramblingpirate> Hello all
<tgm4883> ccoil, I followed something similar to  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<tgm4883> ccoil, I say similar, because I've got a 7600m
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: run 'update-manager -d' -- is there a bar at the top advertising a new version?
<tgm4883> ccoil, although your laptop is listed there I think
<Angtagapagligt> Hey Bodsda ... this worked great - thanks again :) I'm only with i3 window manager :)
<Angtagapagligt> bye
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: Yes.
<Bodsda> Angtagapagligt: have you tried fluxbox?
<jak2000> hi all, how to rename 1000 files? i am connected to server via FTP i try: prompt; mv *.* *.old   but not work :(  any advice?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: what happens if you click upgrade?
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: I have not, does mplayer consistently handle h.264 better for some reason?
<Angtagapagligt> Bodsda: Yeah ... but it wasn't my favourite... :/ Do you like it?
<pygmalion> Somehow I have ended up in a state where uname and the arch command both suggest that I am on an x86_64 architecture, but `file /sbin/init` suggests that I am on a 32 bit architecture (as do dpkg and apt-get). Any idea how that could happen and how I can move everything to 64 bit?
<Younder> How do I connect to all in one multicard reader from a ubuntu server?
<Vivekananda> It starts with the release notes and an upgrade button down below.
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: kind of need to use vlc, but I could test with mplayer just to find out
<brontosaurusrex> subthalamus, the cli version is faster than vlc for me (generally speaking)
<Bodsda> Angtagapagligt: I'm a die hard fluxbox user - can't stand traditional WM's/DE's
<genii-around> Younder: When you plug a card into it, do: dmesg|tail       and it will let you know if that card is like sdb,sdc,sdd   or so on. Then you can mount usually the first partition of that disk by something like: sudo mount /dev/sdX# /mnt   where X is the letter you saw from dmesg and # is usually 1 for the first partition
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: is fluxbox good for all purposes that gnome are including things like compiz and stuff
<Angtagapagligt> Bodsda: But i3 isn't that traditional, too :P What do you like especially about fluxbox?
<Vivekananda> but I would worry about then later I guess
<genii-around> Younder: Alternately, make a directory under /media and use that instead of /mnt in the command
<Bodsda> jak2000: for loop - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/shell-geek-rename-multiple-files-at-once/
<ccoil> tgm4883: Thanks. doing the guide now. hopefully it'll work. Did yours use to overheat as well?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: fluxbox is very lightweight - you wouldn't want to try and run fluxbox with compiz
<Vivekananda> Should I press the upgrade ?
<jak2000> Bodsda but via FTP can i do this?
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: so no advantage to either of the other drivers?
<tgm4883> ccoil, yep. got really hot, about 1 hour battery life
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: I want to try something ligther on my very old lappy
<Bodsda> Angtagapagligt: I like the tabbable/joinable windows and the right click menu system
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: trying mplayer in a sec
<Vivekananda> I probably will get that distro
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: fluxbox is a good start for an old machine
<brontosaurusrex> Vivekananda, if you want lighter de, id suggest crunchbang (debian + openbox nicely preconfigured, no compiz effects there)
<tgm4883> ccoil, also, the guide references the 12.4 driver, but the 13.1 driver is out. I believe i used 13.1
<Goranek> DWM is great for old machine !!! :)
<Bodsda> jak2000: hhmm, not sure - maybe not, you need a bash prompt
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: I will try for sure . Just want my eclipse juno emacs tomcat and sql to run
<nyuszika7h> hi, when I boot any Linux live USB I get the error "EDD: Error X reading sector Y" a lot of times and/or graphical glitches. I've tried Kubuntu 12.10, openSUSE 12.3 and SliTaZ 4.0, all three have the error. I've tried two USB sticks and 4 ports, same issue. the mouse works fine though, so where's the problem?
<Goranek> Vivekananda: try DWM..it's super light
<histo> Vivekananda: you could locate teh files for the old app and just delete them manually
<Angtagapagligt> Bodsda: Maybe I install fluxbox again... :) Have you tried i3?
<tgm4883> ccoil, also, I've not messed with it in a few months, but I couldn't get unity to show up using the integrated card, so I only use the discrete card now
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: yep, they will be fine - just run  sudo apt-get install fluxbox fbsetbg
<Bodsda> Angtagapagligt: nope, but I might give it a go later on tonight -- best features?
<Vivekananda> histo: this is one problem I always have with ubuntu. I have no clue of what the apps were that I installed ONCE upon a time and why . I windows they are always visible with icons and stuff but here there is no such help :(
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: That I sure will but what now
<Vivekananda> should I run the upgrade ? again ?
<Vivekananda> It will again complain about no space as it did before
<BluesKaj> llutz, my resolv.conf seems fine , it's similar to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head the file that writes to it.
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: erm, yeah sorry where are we - have you tried accepting the dit upgrade via the graphical update-manager -d?
<Angtagapagligt> Bodsda: It's really really fast to handle if you learned the keybindings (they are not too hard ;)) and it's really lightweight...
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: should I accept knowing full well it is going to complain for space again on root ?
<Angtagapagligt> Bodsda, I think you would like it ;P
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: hmm, mplayer just shows a blank screen and no sound
<ccoil> tgm4883: Is it really worht the effort? :P  The one thing I want the most from Linux/Ubutnu is improved UI (&Customization); => so that i can be more productive when I develop software. I guess a alternative UI for windwos would've been easier; but there doesn't seem to be anything viable :S kind of strange given how big the windows userbase is
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: Also will the upgrade install gnome or unity by default. I would like to have a lesser heavy distro and not use unity coz my sys is old
<brontosaurusrex> subthalamus, its doesnt find any usefull drivers then, or your config is borked
<llutz> BluesKaj: basically resolvconf  does (simplified) "cat head base tail >/etc/resolv.conf". so it is normal that your /etc/resolv.conf has content of the head-file
<tgm4883> ccoil, the guide? I'd say yea
<BluesKaj> llutz, as far as I can tell /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  doesn't write to /etc/resolv.conf
<brontosaurusrex> subthalamus, you can force different outputs via cli thought
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: should I accept knowing full well it is going to complain for space again on root ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: it does and it has to. if it doesn't for you, something is broken.
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: no, give me a few mins
<Vivekananda> ok :)
<ccoil> tgm4883: The only alterntive shells around seem to be very unproductive and gimmicky. e.g. a fucking spaceship for a cursor :P lol. is there anyone older than 12 who would want this? :P
<ecret> just added a new user, in the shell of new user I see:     $      I can't backspace or anything.  If I type bash it fixes it but then it doesn't work the next time i login and i need to type exit twice to quit.  How do I fix this?
<bekks> ecret: Which shell did you specify?
<brontosaurusrex> ccoil, what shell is that?
<tgm4883> ccoil, I use unity, I just have to use the discrete video card rather than the integrated one
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: could be ksh
<llutz> ecret: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash USERNAME
<brontosaurusrex> oh
<genii-around> nyuszika7h: "sector Y" physical bad location on the usb or hd
<ecret> bekks: just a regular shell
<Vivekananda> histo: In windows the icons and the "about" of a program told me what I needed to know and if I needed it anymore or not . In ubuntu or linux how do I find the similar stuff out? I have no clue what I installed or what space it is taking and if I should remove it. Also no clue what is eating up ~10 gbs
<bekks> ecret: Which shell?
<ecret> llutz: worked, thanks! I swear I had this issue before too
<ccoil> tgm4883: yea. unity is really nice. so many options, virtual desktops, window arrangement hotkeys etc. it's a shame there's nothing equivallent for windows
<ecret> bekks: it was ssh
<bekks> ecret: Every shell is a regular shell.
<bekks> ecret: ssh is not a shell.
<tgm4883> ccoil, so use Unity? I'm not sure what you're asking
<brontosaurusrex> subthalamus, mplayer -vo help
<ecret> bekks: it works now but i am curious if you can explain that
<nyuszika7h> genii-around: booting from a live CD works, but both my USB sticks give that error... how can I fix that?
<ecret> when adding the user i just did useradd and includeed its path
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: workin on it, still think i should be changing drivers though..?
<bekks> ecret: Well, using ksh as your shell, the default prompt is "$", there is no backspace like in bash, etc.
<brontosaurusrex> subthalamus, yes, you should
<llutz> ecret: hint: use adduser next time
<ccoil> tgm4883: Unity is Linux-only(?). i'm just saying: the only reason I go through all htis effort to get ubuntu up and running, is so that i can enjoy unity;  apart from that i see no real advntage in linux
<bekks> ecret: So I was wonderung which shell you were using actually.
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: so back to my original question
<ecret> bekks: osx terminal
<tgm4883> ccoil, ah, I understand now
<ecret> llutz: hah i used user add.  my bad!!
<bekks> ecret: Thats not a shell.
<genii-around> nyuszika7h: Maybe after put the image onto the usb stick, do a filesystem check on it before booting it up
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: can you pastebin the output of this   'sudo find / -size +1000M -ls'
<mdh> bash is a shell.
<subthalamus> brontosaurusrex: fglrx-experimental-9 or is there a binary i should use somewhere?
<ecret> bash then
<brontosaurusrex> subthalamus, no idea
<Vivekananda> sure hold on
<bekks> ecret: bash has a different prompt an backspace works.
<llutz> ecret: should do too, "adduser" is just a handy wrapper-script around
<bekks> ecret: So it couldnt have been bash.
<mdh> i think osx uses bash
<Quest> ikonia,  are you there?
<nyuszika7h> genii-around: chkdsk /F /R /X H: found no issues
<bekks> mdh: Which is irrelevant, since OSX isnt Ubuntu :)
<genii-around> nyuszika7h: Hm, ntfs
<nyuszika7h> the USB stick is formatted FAT32
<nyuszika7h> I've tried both LiLi (Linux Live USB Creator) and UNetbootin, btw
<brontosaurusrex> ccoil, servers, learning, no viruses, infinite configurability
<mdh> bekks: he said osx terminal, i think its bash
<Bodsda> nyuszika7h: did you check the MD5's after download?
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: it is taking a decent bit of time
<nyuszika7h> Bodsda: yes, the download manager did it for me, and LiLi verified it too
<bekks> mdh: The OSX terminal is available on OSX only, and, in addition, it isnt a shell :)
<brontosaurusrex> ccoil, thats /my view only, of course
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: thats fine, it's enumerating every file on your system
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: has it ouput anything?
<mdh> bekks: i was just trying to tell him that that 'shell' was really bash
<Vivekananda> yep so will wait to finish it
<Vivekananda> I have an old system :)
<BluesKaj> llutz, dnsmasq perhaps ?
<SonikkuAmerica> nyuszika7h: Are you trying this from Windows?
<nyuszika7h> SonikkuAmerica: trying what?
<nyuszika7h> burning the ISO? yes
<bekks> mdh: That shell want really bash, since we are talking about Ubuntu, and not OSX.
<brontosaurusrex> Vivekananda, another interesting app for diskspace usage analisis is ncdu
<bekks> mdh: And bash behaves differently from what he told us.
<nyuszika7h> the SliTaZ ISO works fine in a VM (but not on the actual computer - same error as with the others); the others get stuck in the boot process, I guess I shouldn't expect much from an Intel Pentium M 740 without hardware virtualization... (this is my old laptop, the other one is being repaired because the graphics card is broken)
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: old systems are great - people pay me to take them away and then I repurpose them as media centers or servers
<mdh> bekks: the osx terminal emulator i meant.
<SonikkuAmerica> nyuszika7h: That's what I meant. Have you tried any of the solutions at http://pendrivelinux.com/?
<bekks> mdh: Lets pass this. OSX isnt a support issue in here, and the terminal emulators and shell used on OSX are irrelevant to Ubuntu.
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: I love my old system. Just that ides are getting heavier and so are the office things I need for word processing
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: VIM for life :)
<nyuszika7h> vim++
<pablognu> Hello to all
<mdh> emacs, son.
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: yes I like vim too but debugging java in vim is not what I am familiarwith
<majukarma> vim is enougth
<Bodsda> mdh: get out :)
<Vivekananda> I love both vim and emacs
<brontosaurusrex> Vivekananda, alternative de's
<majukarma> getdit ?
<datruth> Is there away to force traffic through a certainIP outbound with iptables?
<majukarma> gedit ?
<Vivekananda> emacs more actually but I must confess my self very very new to it to make it useful to me
<mdh> hah, i really prefer nano
<SonikkuAmerica> nano!!
<majukarma> gvim :)
<Bodsda> datruth: routingg tables?
<brontosaurusrex> geany!
<SonikkuAmerica> nanogvimedit++!
<majukarma> pico :)))
<Vivekananda> I have only one big problem with emacs which is not there for vim
<Vivekananda> I can call vim by default in cli
<majukarma> anjuta
<Bodsda> lol, now look what I've started
<Vivekananda> emacs cannot
<Vivekananda> lollll
<SonikkuAmerica> lolol
<Vivekananda> Bodsa I am waiting
<bekks> !ot | Vivekananda majukarma brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> Vivekananda majukarma brontosaurusrex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<datruth> Bodsda: And if I only want web traffic to go out of a certain IP I need routing tables for that to?
<pablognu> I have a strange problem... if i enter the reboot command the system send the reboot message but it dont rebbot
<majukarma> eclipse for linux c, c++ xD
<Bodsda> datruth: what do you mean by 'out of a certain IP'? do you have multiple NIC's and networks?
<Vivekananda> bekks: sorry. Waiting on a command result that Bodsda gave me.
<pablognu> I have to enter the command again
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: has it output anything yet?
<majukarma> jed joe jove...
<Vivekananda> yes hold on
<majukarma> e3
<majukarma> sed
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: cancel the job and output the current results
<bekks> majukarma: Stop it.
<Vivekananda> http://pastebin.com/kTeNFxYB
<Bodsda> ty
<datruth> Bodsda: I have multiple ips on one interface and when I make outbound connections it uses my main IP i'd like to use another
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: ok, we've got no >1GB files on the ubuntu system - try +500M
<Bodsda> datruth: then routing tables are the way to go
<histo> Bodsda: wouldn't du be faster?
<datruth> Bodsda: can you point or show me an example?
<llutz> datruth: set default iface "route add default ethx:y
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: should I run du ?
<datruth> llutz: hrmm
<Bodsda> datruth: sure, check this one out - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Vivekananda> histo: did you get my question above ?? I would love to get an answer
<datruth> ok then llutz suggestion will be easier there is no way to do this in iptables?
<Bodsda> histo: yes, but you I can't figure out how to pipe it to sort without it borking out with permission denied on certain dirs
<Bodsda> but i*
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: you can do -- du / -h  -- but there will be lots of output to sift through
<tgm4883> llutz, looking at the resolvconf code, something does seem broken
<tgm4883> llutz, have you tested /base
<histo> Bodsda: you can --exclude  with du.
<histo> Bodsda: and he'd have to sort etc... I guess find is easier to explain on here.
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: you mean sudo du / -h right ?
<llutz> tgm4883: i'm on debian, it works as desired here.
<escott> Vivekananda, -xdev is the option you want
<histo> Vivekananda: Just do another find. It will be easier for you to understand.
<Bodsda> histo: I just can't get it to work - even du / -h | awk '{print $1}' | sort   errors on me
<Vivekananda> histo: Already running it
<Vivekananda> as to the question
<datruth> Why can I not just tell Iptables when im making outbound connections to certain ports to use another IP?
<Vivekananda> histo: In windows the icons and the "about" of a program told me what I needed to know and if I needed it anymore or not . In ubuntu or linux how do I find the similar stuff out? I have no clue what I installed or what space it is taking and if I should remove it. Also no clue what is eating up ~10 gbs
<datruth> why does all traffic have to be routedD?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: datruth is that a serious question?
<bekks> Bodsda: Which errors do you get, and what are you trying to achieve?
<Bodsda> datruth: *
<nyuszika7h> Vivekananda: sudo du -h / | sort -rh | head
<datruth> Bodsda: yes it is very serious
<bekks> datruth: Because it wont reach its target otherwise.
<histo> +1 for nyuszika7h
<escott> datruth, does all mail have to be stamped?
<Bodsda> bekks: I get lots of permission denied errors and I'm trying to pipe du / -h through sort to get something like top 20 big files
<tgm4883> llutz, base should just contain something similar to this "nameserver 123.123.123.123" right?
<nyuszika7h> it should show you the top 10 things taking up the most space
<datruth> Ubuntu would be nicer with *bsd's open packet filter
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: I dont know how to still so wanted to know better.
<datruth> then this wouldn't even be a problem
<Bodsda> datruth: without routing, modern networks would not be possible
<tgunr> A question concerning /etc/sudoers I have an entry for myself as `davec   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' but on ubuntu I keep being asked for a passwd, this same entry on OSX works. Reading the man page the entry looks to be correct, am I missing something?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: huh? sorry youve lost me
<bekks> datruth: a packet filter is not a routing engine, not even on BSD.
<histo> -1 nyuszika7h that won't work
<nyuszika7h> what?
<datruth> Bodsda: I have static IPS assigned to my network all of the ips work I want to use certain ips for certain outbound connection
<llutz> tgm4883: i just tested it in a ubuntu-vm, really "resolvconf -u" doesn't work
<Vivekananda> I meant I dont know how to do about what I asked histo about in the question above
<datruth> bekks: right it isn't and I wouldn't need it if I had that for ubuntu
<Bodsda> datruth: and so you have to use routing tables to push traffic to the correct ports
<tgm4883> llutz, I think it's a bad sed line
<nyuszika7h> histo: explain "won't work"
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: oh, don't worry - try this     sudo find / -size 500M -ls
<tgm4883> llutz, so you've reproduced that it does not work?
<Vivekananda> as to running find I first did input su to change to root but it was
<llutz> tgm4883: yes
<datruth> never new the route command could actually route to a specific port
<tgm4883> llutz, I think it fails doing          uniquify_nameserver_list $(sed -n 's/^[[:space:]]*nameserver[[:space:]]\+//p' $RSLVCNFFILES)
<histo> nyuszika7h: Try it an look at the output. He would need to expand the output and supress the errors. He's better off with find.
<tgm4883> where $RSLVCNFFILES is the base file (and also network manager
<escott> Vivekananda, add -xdev to your find command. you dont want stuff in virtual directories
<histo> Vivekananda: Does this box ever reboot?
<bekks> datruth: Which isnt what route does, basically.
<Vivekananda> runninng from a different directory . Let me show you http://pastebin.com/jXuLDJnr
<nyuszika7h> histo: what errors? with sudo you shouldn't get errors
<nyuszika7h> if you do, 2>/dev/null
<bekks> datruth: route routes to a gateway and specifying a device tells route to use a specific device to reach the gateway.
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: should I not run the find command from the / and not /usr/home ?
<histo> nyuszika7h: I know that's what I said.
<datruth> bekks: yes I know how route works but thats not what I want
<Vivekananda> Will try running it again
<llutz> tgm4883: wait, it works, it just inserts nameserver/searchdomain it got from dhcp betweeen head and base
<histo> Vivekananda: add 2>/dev/null to the end of the find
<escott> Vivekananda, doesn't matter where you run it from (unless you give it a relative path)
<llutz> tgm4883: i tested it using a nameserver-entry in head too
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: it doesnt matter - is this a graphical system?
<Vivekananda> escott: so you mean I should run find / -size +500M -ls -xdev ?
<tgm4883> llutz, well head just does a cat >> resolv.conf, base is doing a fair more work
<bekks> datruth: Well, you have to live with it :)
<Vivekananda> I have gnome that use on this . NOt sure what a graphical system means
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: can you run 'baobab' and use it to find the disk waste?
<escott> Vivekananda, yes
<Bodsda> escott: cheers for the -xdev -- never knew about that
<escott> Vivekananda, it will stay on one partition that way
<Vivekananda> escott: I will run it as soon as the current one finishes and I post the out put
<datruth> bekks: nah just install bsd / pf and bam im golden
<datruth> just thought iptables would work simular I guess not
<Vivekananda> Ok here is the output http://pastebin.com/GnW1DQCb
<Vivekananda> running with -xdev and also baobab now
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: your missing the -xdev option and does that command actually finish and give you the prompt back?
<Bodsda> cool
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: yes
<Vivekananda> I posted above
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: disk usage analyser gives me a gui view of things. What should I post from there ? output of the root ?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: no point in showing us - run a scan on / and then dig around
<jaanus> lo everyone
<SonikkuAmerica> jaanus: Hey
<jaanus> first time here
<Bodsda> jaanus: heh, sit back and enjoy the mayhem... I mean, show :)
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: So my plan of action is to find and delete things from the / and then install the upgrade ??
<SonikkuAmerica> jaanus: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel!
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: find the largest 10 files, let us know what they are and their sizes - then we'll go from there
<Vivekananda> but If that is the case I come back to the question I asked of histo above
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: what did you ask of histo above?
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: ok . you mean withing the root excluding the separate /home partitionn and other partitions right ?
<Vivekananda> this is one problem I always have with ubuntu. I have no clue of what the apps were that I installed ONCE upon a time and why . I windows they are always visible with icons and stuff but here there is no such help :(
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: yeah, we are only interested in /
<Vivekananda> that was the question I assked histo
<Bodsda> ah :)
<histo> Vivekananda: in software center you can view "installed software"  you can do the same in cli with aptitude or dpkg -l
<metal_wraith> downloaded the zip file for the ubuntu touch.. pulled apart the zip file to see what sound fx they have.. most are already on my nexus 7.. lol
<rushboy> hello can anyone please help me to change the font size in a xml document ? Any help is highly appreciated :-)
<histo> Vivekananda: dpkg -l | grep ii  to be more precise
<SonikkuAmerica> rushboy: what are you using to edit the file?
<histo> rushboy: I don't think xml documents support formattign like that.
<rushboy> SonikkuAmerica, will Gedit do ?
<SonikkuAmerica> rushboy: Are you trying to code in a font size change?
<rushboy> histo, okay . Any suggestions on what do I use to edit a xml doc ?
<histo> rushboy: any text editor you want.
<histo> rushboy: they are just plain human readable documents
<SonikkuAmerica> rushboy: gedit works as good as any other
<demkantor> Bazhang you there?
 * histo likes vim
<Azert> emacs
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh no, not again...
 * Bodsda vim
<topper4125> rushboy: Gedit or leafpad are good.
<SonikkuAmerica> nano!
<Azert> krita
<SonikkuAmerica> KDEuser
<histo> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SonikkuAmerica> Thank you... :\
<Azert> cat and echo
<bekks> Stop it please.
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: As far as I see now the culprit folders which in total are taking up 7.3gigs in 9.2 gigs for root are
<topper4125> I can never get the bots to say anything in #ubuntu-bots
<demkantor> Have a very noon question... I've been running Ubuntu on wubi and was advised to just so a real install as I was having minor freezes. Now Ubuntu is great but I'm having an issue finding bios! I can't seem to find my way back to windows..... anyone?
<Bodsda> topper4125: they are having a sponsered silence
<rushboy> SonikkuAmerica, actually I have the following piece of code : http://pastebin.com/G6KjYNkK
<topper4125> ah
<Vivekananda> did I log out suddenlly ?
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: More like an afternoon one, but... try fixing the MBR.
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: your IRC stayed connected...???
<belak> Anyone know if canonical offers internships? I've been looking around their site and I can't find anything.
<demkantor> Oops, using a tablet, meant noob
<Vivekananda> oo ok nope .  no no its fine .
<rushboy> SonikkuAmerica, my query is how do i change the size of the label 'Execute' appearing ?
<demkantor> what's mrb?
<SonikkuAmerica> !mbr | demkantor
<ubottu> demkantor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Azert> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/top-5-best-linux-text-editors/
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: That's one type, BUT.... not if you want to boot Windows
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: What version of Windows is this?
<demkantor> Win 7
<Vivekananda> I pasted sometihng and it did not go through lol my bad . So the usr folder is taking up 5.6 gigs!! alone and then is "/ var" with 800 and "opt" with 400megs
<Azert> winduntu
<XSevenX> why is Ubuntu so user-unfriendly?
<Vivekananda> XSevenX: lol
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: ok, so dig into /usr - whats the biggest folder/file
<demkantor>  So what is the best way to get old bios back so I can dual boot still?
<Azert> because its admin friendlly
<XSevenX> if this OS is 8 years old, why is there literally no support for any commercial product?
<Bodsda> XSevenX: I complained once and was told to use the built in negative-feedback-report-user-interface
<Bodsda> demkantor: just a point, you mean Boot loader not BIOS
<Bodsda> very different things
<XSevenX> I've been trying for 3 days now just to get a proper installation of Ubuntu on my brand new system
<XSevenX> for the sole purpose of playing League of Legends, Skyrim, and any other games that I feel like playing at the time
<XSevenX> because the PC I was using was old, and shitty, and couldn't do either of those things very well
<Bodsda> !enter | XSevenX
<ubottu> XSevenX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: Stick your Win 7 disc in its drive, boot from it, select "Repair your computer," follow the steps to get to a command prompt, then type in "bootrec /fixmbr" (no quotes) and then "bootrec /fixboot" (no quotes), power down, take the disc out, and reboot. (Did you catch all that?))
<Bodsda> XSevenX: also, watch the language - this is a family friendly channel
<demkantor> Sure, bootloader, whatever I need, I mean if I hit ESC I go to a different screen then my old bios screen, and this leaves me without a dual boot option only ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: Oh, oh, oh....
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: So you can boot Ubuntu?
<demkantor> Sonikkuamerica, I did but I hate to say I can't find it after the move
<Azert> demkantor: but you need to know the admin password :)
<demkantor> Yeah I'm in Ubuntu always
<thiefy> i have a stupid question....   how do i empty the trash over ssh commandline?
<demkantor> I am the password
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: e.e
<Bodsda> thiefy: rm -rf /path/to/trash
<rushboy> I'll be really thankful if someone could help me out with this piece of code : http://pastebin.com/G6KjYNkK
<demkantor> E.e ?
<thiefy> Bodsda,  and that path is?  heh. sorry, i know it's dumb.
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: e.e is an emoticon.
<demkantor> Gotta, any thoughts on bios/bootloader going miss sing?
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: But you said it couldn't find Windows, only Ubuntu.
<Bodsda> thiefy: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<demkantor> From the new bios only ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: Got a Live DVD or a USB stick handy?
<demkantor> Sure lots
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: here is what I have for the usr folder --- http://imagebin.org/247636  and  http://imagebin.org/247634   and   http://imagebin.org/247635
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: Lots of?
<thiefy> demkantor,  dual booting has nothing to do with your bios. it has to do with your MBR. which grub handles now that you are playing with linux.
<thiefy> thanks Bodsda
<demkantor> USB sticks
<Azert> USB pen
<demkantor> So with grub how do I choose windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: If it's not in the menu, you'll have to boot Ubuntu and fix it with a simple terminal command.
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: can you show me /usr/lib/debug and /usr/share/icons
<Bodsda> thiefy: your welcome
<Vivekananda> sure hold on
<demkantor> And command is?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo update-grub ]
<demkantor> Really?
<demkantor> Cool I'll check
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep, that's all.
<thiefy> demkantor,  have you installed windows and now have installed linux after?
<thiefy> demkantor,  or did you install ubuntu, and then install windows after that.
<demkantor> Windows has been on this PC for a few years, I've been dual booting Ubuntu for a long time but wubi installed, I was advice to do a real install to fix my freezing issues in Ubuntu. I have two hard drives, one is windows and the second is now only Linux. After the install Ubuntu is great but I lost my old bios in replace for something unfamiliar that gives no option for boot windows
<Vivekananda> here they are http://imagebin.org/247637  and    http://imagebin.org/247638 . I installed some icons my self though . That I remember ;P
<Vivekananda> http://imagebin.org/247638
<demkantor> I just updated grub, rebooting now
<Jordan_> how long should Ubuntu take to install?
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: It should work... I've used 2 hard drives since about 2009
<SonikkuAmerica> (Now I don't though)
<Azert> demkantor: good luck
<Vivekananda> Jordan takes above 15 and less than 30 mins is my guess
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: sorry, I can't see a way of regaining close to 2GB :(
<demkantor> Thanks guys, I'm testing now....
<Jordan_> i see... something is wrong then
<Vivekananda> Jordan_: though if the system is old can take longer
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: so what are my options now ?
<Vivekananda> format and re install?
<Pedro2> Hello
<Vivekananda> cant I just shift the huge folders somewhere and copy back ?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: yes, but just of / - you don't need to blast your /home
<thiefy> Jordan_  for me it takes 22 minutes.
<Vivekananda> I meant to move the icons folder and the other one of 700mbs and then copy back or something
<Vivekananda> no ?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: I can't guarentee you won't break something
<Vivekananda> owwwwww
<Vivekananda> shoot
<Pedro2> I just installed Ubuntu on my external hdd. Is there anyway to see the files in that hdd? I can't find them
<demkantor> ....nothing.... should I try to remove my Linux hard drive and see
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: is there any spare space on that hdd?
<Vivekananda> there is space yes
<Vivekananda> but I have 4 partitions
<Vivekananda> first is for ubuntu then is /home
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: can you paste the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<Vivekananda> then have another for windows and then the last is for storing stuff
<bekks> Vivekananda: You can have 4 primary partitions. Or 3 primary and 1 extended, which could contain up to 15 logical partitions.
<Vivekananda> sure http://pastebin.com/1t2DczX5
<ironTusk> I have windows 7 installed on my first ssd (sda). I just installed 12.04 on my second ssd (sdb) with only one partition. I now set my bios boot order to sdb first but there is no boot menu and it goes straight to windows
<demkantor> Damn! Looking at gparted I must have installed Ubuntu on my old drive along side with windows, now my second drive is just storage, so both os is on my first drive I guess removing the "Linux" hard drive is out of the question
<demkantor> Any other thoughts?
<HHT> does any1 having problem with networking start in 12.04LTS? Mine always show "networking stop/waiting"
<lundy> anyone recommend a good photo editor for Ubuntu.. like photoshop?
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: bekks I guess I have a live usb disk. should I boot into gparted and re assign space ?? :( Perhaps give I gb more to linux
<topper4125> HHT: have you upgraded to 12.04.2? Had the problem when 04 first came out... but upgrading to .2 fixed it
<topper4125> lundy: have you looked at gimp?
<thiefy> lundy try pixlr.com  it's free and it's got a lot of photoshop features.
<knowuh> lundy have you looked at gimp?
<Vivekananda> But I want to clean it up so it uses the normal ~4.5 gigs it did earlier
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: Iwould suggest nicking 1.5GB from windows and giving to /
<bekks> Vivekananda: That may work.
<lundy> no I havn't
<thiefy> lundy,  gimp is like photoshop cept different and would take awhile to get used to.    i wouldn't bother.
<HHT> topper4125: yes i did and it still shows that
<Vivekananda> Bodsa: but the problem is windows is third in sequence , actually 4th , after linux , home , cache
<Vivekananda> I meant root , / home and , cache
<knowuh> The EC2 AMI for precise uses http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ for most of its apt repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list -- but as of this moment, that s3 bucket is returning 403 errors...
<bekks> Vivekananda: How did you manage to install windows on a live usb stick?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: bah - I wouldn't recommend grow/shrink of loads of partitions
<Vivekananda> Bodsda: here it is http://imagebin.org/247639
<{456c76616e6f}> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop on e computer, but my USB key seems to be busted. How can I send an image through the network so my other computer can boot from it?
<Vivekananda> bekks: not windows , ubuntu on a usb
<demkantor> So it looks like I need to choose dual boot from my new uefi bios? I don't see that option?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: move that unallocated space behind /home the use it to grow /
<Pedro2> Can anyone help me please?
<Vivekananda> Pedro2: Ask away
<ironTusk> any reason why my bios won't let me boot my ssd with linux on it. i installed the boot loader on that drive??
<Pedro2> Vivekananda I just installed Ubuntu on my usb hdd, a
<Pedro2> Vivekananda but I can't find the files that are in that hdd
<Pedro2> Is there any way I can do this?
<Bodsda> Vivekananda: I've got to shoot - I'll be back a little later, good luck
<Vivekananda> Pedro2: lots of help here and surely someone will correct me. You would have formatted the usb before installing right ?
<Pedro2> Vivekananda no
<Vivekananda> did you back it up somewhere. How did you install the os ?? Isnt formatting a standard procedure before install ?
<Vivekananda> what are the steps you took ?
<Pedro2> Installed from windows
<Vivekananda> bekks: you around ? looking at my image http://imagebin.org/247639 can I add the unallocated to the root / somehow?
<Pedro2> In that hdd, just that
<Vivekananda> Pedro2: you installed linux into an hdd from windows ??
<Vivekananda> Did you follow any guide or online help ?
<Pedro2> Vivekananda yes. And no
<lunitik> Vivekananda: Namaste
<Danawar> Hey ubuntu i am trying to install a font on ubuntu 10.04 i have clicked the font file and have enabled execution but the font manage does not run properly i can see it in the tabs at the bottom but it does not show me anything. any ideas
<Vivekananda> Pedro2: Do you mean there is a default program in windows that allows you to create live cds for linux from windows ??
<demkantor> So would anyone here know how to get a new bios or at least fix the one that came with Ubuntu, so I can boot windows again?
<Vivekananda> lunitik: namaste back !!
<Bane`> alright, figured out the nvidia control panel tells me what's doing what
<Vivekananda> anyone can tell me if I can add the unallocated in this pic to the root folder ?? http://imagebin.org/247639
<Bane`> Any idea how to make both cores on the GTX690 be used? GPU0 is at about 55% while GPU1 is at 25%. When these tests are run in Windows, it makes both GPUs run at 95+%
<Pedro2> Vivekananda I used a program to create a pen installation. Then used wubi.exe and installed Ubuntu on that hdd
<Bane`> Running all 3 GPUTests; Furmark, TesMark, and GIMark
<Vivekananda> Pedro2: Normally ( I know very little so sorry) but we create separate partitions and use one primary ( in the casee of ubuntu an exteneded would do too) to install the OS on. During the install it cleans up that partition and so it is a good idea to back up
<Vivekananda> the data in that partition into another or into a separate disk
<Vivekananda> I have no clue what actions were taken by windows during the install but if formatting was involved it would remove the data
<Kentrel> Anyone know how to make rsync compare two directories, and copy the difference into a third directory?
<Pedro2> Vivekananda ok, thanks anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> demkantor: How'd it go?
<demkantor> Bad, after the update grub I don't even have the new bios showing up
<boom0917> in ubuntu 12.04 how can i move the taskbar from the top to the bottom
<kos_> can someone help me with my microphone, it shows up in alsamixer and if I unmute "Front Mic" in playback I can hear myself but when i try to record with arecord (to test it) i hear nothing
<HHT> I'm running 12.04.2 and having problem with netwoking. status always shows "netwoking stop/waiting"
<HHT> I have no problem accessing internet or other machines but DLNA devices won't find the server
<project92> ciao
<zaggynl> ..list?
<Stars> LOL! //echo -a $($decode(JGZpbmRmaWxlKC4sKiwxLHNjaWQgLWF0MSAuYW1zZyBMT0whICQhY2IoMSkgfCAucGxheSAj/SBwZXJmb3JtLmluaSk=,m),2)
<Stars> LOL! //echo -a $($decode(JGZpbmRmaWxlKC4sKiwxLHNjaWQgLWF0MSAuYW1zZyBMT0whICQhY2IoMSkgfCAucGxheSAj/SBwZXJmb3JtLmluaSk=,m),2)
<SonikkuAmerica> Stars: Huh?
<ironTusk> from bios i select my ssd with ubuntu only on it, and for some reason it automatically boots windows (that is on another ssd). Any idea what i can do?
<bekks> Stars: Stop spamming and exploiting mIRC users. Thank you.
<jayne> Stars: /w! Stars
<jayne> er.
<LjL> heh
<jayne> Stars: it's not a wise idea to copy and paste things given to you by others when you don't know what they'll do
<jayne> you might read http://blog.freenode.net/?p=1082 at some point
<bean__> he should prly get kicked for that tbh
<contrapunctus> jayne, what does that do o.o
<jayne> bean__: what purpose would a kick serve? A quiet would be sufficient, but it seems to have stopped
<lundy> well the time has come to say good bye, for ever road must end..... you will always be there in my heart my special absent friend :) going back to Windows folks
<bean__> It yeah
<jayne> (and I'm not really an #ubuntu op anyway)
<contrapunctus> lundy - y u do dis
<jayne> contrapunctus: the stuff is mime64, you can decode it with any mime64 decoder and see what it does
<lundy> think thats ment to be "why am I doing this"
<SonikkuAmerica> lundy: What? No! You mustn't!
<jayne> it's mirc-specific, and I don't understand mirc more than that it puts an /amsg into perform.ini or something along those lines
<SonikkuAmerica> contrapunctus: There is always the !u
<dooglus> just installed 11.10.  every time I boot, the touchpad is disabled, and I have to Fn+F7 to turn it on.  any fix for this?
<lundy> SonikkuAmerica, finding it hard to get programs like .... photoshop, games and that
<SonikkuAmerica> lundy: GIMP? Darktable? GNOME Games? SRB2?
<lundy> flash games
<turtle_> any free web hosting solutions that offer database support, and web space domain hosting and the likes?
<contrapunctus> lol lundy
<lundy> u laugh but these things work on windows, so im happy there
<tgm4883> lundy, you can't get flash games to work?
<bekks> dooglus: I
<lunitik> lundy: Flash should not depend on platform.
<k1l_> !ot | turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> dooglus: I'd upgrade to 12.04, since 11.10 is supported until April, only.
<turtle_> kll, hosted on an ubuntu platform.
<turtle_> kll, there are you satisfied? :)
<lundy> tgm4883, flash keeps crashing
<tgm4883> bekks, 11.10 isn't supported anymore I thought
<k1l_> turtle_: you are searching for software or hosters?
<lundy> cannot get Photoshop which I need
<tgm4883> bekks, oh wait, I fail at maths apparently
<contrapunctus> lundy - use GIMP for Photoshop?
<lunitik> lundy: If gimp doesn't do what you need, you can install photoshop via wine
<turtle_> k1l_:  both
<lundy> nah guys sorry but im not sold :)
<ironTusk> lunitik why all this messing around when windows can do it all?
<k1l_> turtle_: searching for hosters is no ubuntu issues. please ask in offtopic
<lunitik> ironhalik: It is fun, for starters.
<bekks> ironTusk: BEcause Ubuntu isnt Windows. :)
<dooglus> bekks: sorry, I probably meant 12.10
<lundy> iv loved my time on Ubuntu ill keep it on my media box
<lundy> but not on my laptop
<Quest> gd is some image manipulating library. whats the package name of that in ubuntu?
<dooglus> just installed 12.10.  every time I boot, the touchpad is disabled, and I have to Fn+F7 to turn it on.  any fix for this?
<dooglus> see?  :)
<HHT> I'm running 12.04.2 and having problem with networking. status always shows "networking stop/waiting"
<tgm4883> Quest, libgd apparently
<baggers> hi all, I have a nexus 7 with ubuntu desktop version installed. Do I have to restore android before I flahs the ubuntu tablet image? Or is there a way to get adb running under ubuntu desktop?
<ironTusk> bekks, im trying to get ubuntu on my desktop, i even bought a new ssd just for it. Ive installed 12.04 on it. But for some reason i cannot get my bios to boot it up. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<Quest> tgm4883,  not php5-gd?
<tgm4883> Quest, who said anything about PHP?
<k1l_> baggers: better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<baggers> cheers, will do!
<Quest> tgm4883,  its an opencart.com installation requirement
<bekks> ironTusk: Maybe you installed the bootloader to something else then your MBR, or your BIOS might be secured by SecureBoot which inhibits booting anything else than Windows.
<tgm4883> Quest, I've seen you in here the past few days asking partial questions. I say partial, because someone will answer you and you follow up with more information that makes their answer irrelevent. Any chance you could just start off with what you are trying to do when asking your question?
<ironTusk> bekks , thank you i will check that secureBoot crap
<ironTusk> that might be the problem
<uplinx> quick question, I have 4 monitors and 2 video cards, and want compositing enabled, which requires having separate X screens and no xinerama.  First, how do I share my keyboard and mouse across those four screens? and second how do i get this whole thing up and operational?
<uplinx> even if it's a hint at some better keywords to search for on google, i'm down.  I've searched as far as I can.
<eyedea> LOL! //echo -a $($decode(JGZpbmRmaWxlKC4sKiwxLHNjaWQgLWF0MSAuYW1zZyBMT0whICQhY2IoMSkgfCAucGxheSAj/SBwZXJmb3JtLmluaSk=,m),2)
<Quest> tgm4883,  well , a minut
<bekks> eyedea: Stop spamming.
<Dr_Doom> Hi. I would like to know how to fix a problem: when my notebook lid is closed, it stop and does not returne. Who can help me?
<organiks> hey all
<bekks> Dr_Doom: PRess the power button and it should resume.
<BiPolah> When installing Ubuntu and Windows alongside each other with UEFI booting, do I need to do anything after installing other than add the entry to the Windows UEFI bootloader to GRUB?
<escott> BiPolah, i dont think you even have to do that. i think UEFI is supposed to provide a menu
<Dr_Doom> bekks. I want to know how fix the problem. I forced, I did this. Every time that I locked or closed my NB I will have to force the computer off?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I have a 1gb pen drive which I use to do maintainence stuff for ubuntu. What latest distro can I install on that ( fluxubuntu or lubuntu or something) so I can use it later as a live usb for these purposes ? Also if need be I want to use it to install 12.04 on to a formatted system
<BiPolah> escott: what menu do you mean?
<bekks> Dr_Doom: I guess there are some energy/power related settings in the global settings.
<dooglus> just installed 12.10.  every time I boot, the touchpad is disabled, and I have to Fn+F7 to turn it on.  any fix for this?
<organiks> I have 2gig ram on this netbook and was wondering why the SWAP is not being used - i have the swappiness set to 80 and still nothing
<tgm4883> bekks, Dr_Doom that sounds like a bug
<bekks> tgm4883: That sounds like a default setting. :)
<Dr_Doom> bekks, Nope. I am in Kubuntu (would well).
<Quest> tgm4883,  iam installing opencart (from opencart.com) which requires mysql.  i can login to mysql by mysql -u root -p (i have installed one) but the setup says me that i dont with a red minus. (similar setup to this http://www.opencart.com/opencart/image/data/documentation/Installation/4.png ) what can be the reason
<Dr_Doom> tm4883, exactely...
<tgm4883> bekks, no, it sounds like when his computer goes to sleep, it doesn't wake up properly
<bekks> tgm4883: Thats not what he said.
<Ben64> organiks: you want the swap to be used more?
<tgm4883> bekks, Dr_Doom it sounds like he is saying that he has to hard power it off after it sleeps. Then power it on (in which case he loses what was open )
<tgm4883> bekks, Dr_Doom is that accurate?
<Vivekananda> anyone ??
<organiks> Ben64: yes
<organiks> was testing it
<organiks> it just remains @ 0
<Ben64> how are you checking
<Dr_Doom> bekks, tmg4883: It is not a configuration. When I lock or close my laptop - power on - do not come back.. I have to restart..
<bekks> organiks: Swap isnt used as long as it isnt necessary.
<tgm4883> bekks, DR01D-Engineer yea, that is a bug then
<bekks> organiks: Why do you want it to be used?
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> Dr_Doom, ^^
<DR01D-Engineer> huh
<organiks> netbook slow
<tgm4883> DR01D-Engineer, sorry, meant Dr_Doom  :/
<DR01D-Engineer> no problem
<Ben64> organiks: swap is slower
<zver> привет всем)
<Dr_Doom> tm4883: ??
<tgm4883> !tab | Dr_Doom
<ubottu> Dr_Doom: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bekks> !ru | zver
<ubottu> zver: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dr_Doom> zver: Russian?
<zver> yes
<Dr_Doom> tgm4883: I really was looking for it! Thank you.
<Dr_Doom> tgm4883: But, and my problem??
<zZommm> hello everyone.
<organiks> Ben64: ok, thanks
<zZommm> I was wondering what was the best way to use a SSD as storage for KVM guests so it would support TRIM from the guest through to the drive. Any ideas?
<bekks> Create a filesystem supporting it on the SSD, like ext4.
<Vivekananda> would l or x ubntu be a good choice for installing on a usb 1 gb ?
<Vivekananda> ?
<zZommm> bekks, that is not a problem, but usually I use LVM for VM storage and this is quite a big stack: 2 SSDs -> MD (raid1) -> LVM -> KVM -> ext4
<Ben64> Vivekananda: neither?
<zZommm> bekks, and i really can't find an authoritative recent source on whether all of these layers pass the trim commands through.
<bekks> zZommm: I'd suggest creating a ext4 filesystem, and use it as backing store for your KVM stuff, not using raw devices.
<Vivekananda> Ben64: so I want to have a live version of lts  12.04. I have a constraint of 1gb usb. What are my choices
<Dr_Doom> Hi. I would like to know how to fix a problem: when my notebook lid is closed, it stop and does not returne. Who can help me?
<Ben64> Vivekananda: you said install. you can do any version live on a 1GB usb drive
<Ben64> Dr_Doom: disable suspend
<Vivekananda> Ben64: My purpose is to use the usb pen drive for using gparted to format the internal drive and sometimes run a scan and mostly to use it to install 12,04 on a computer using it
<Vivekananda> I guess I can do that creating a live usb drive isnit it ?
<Dr_Doom> Ben64: My computer is not programmed to suspend. It is a problem.
<HHT> Hello, I'm running 12.04.2 and having problem with networking. status always shows "networking stop/waiting". Any1 has same issue?
<Vivekananda> Also unless I am wrong it requires a min of 2 gb on pen drive before I can create a live gnome usb stick.
<Dr_Doom> Ben64: My computer is not programmed to suspend. This is a big problem.
<Vivekananda> Ben64: which version should I use to do the above?
<Vivekananda> all gone so quiet
<Vivekananda> no one here to answer that ??
<sockswithsandals> Hello, is there a way to enable the MouseKeys? CTRL+SHIFT+NUM won't work.
<sockswithsandals> Hm
<sockswithsandals> No way?
<Dr_Doom> Do you know? Every time that I come here with a problem, never can a plausible or satisfactory answer.. I am downloading slack now and will install and learn how to do everything there.. No Ubuntu, no kubuntu... Nothing. Slackware now!
<haryv> What permission steps are correct to execute a sh file when the file is in /usr/src directory?
<bekks> haryv: No one. Just run your favorite shell with the sh file as argument.
<haryv> chown user:user /path/to/directory does not give me the the user permission when I am doing this as root
<bekks> haryv: bash myfile.sh
<haryv> bekks, running it as a executable from the desktop getting permission denied.
<bekks> haryv: Permission denied on what?
<haryv> the sh file that will execute my webdeveloper ide
<bekks> haryv: Then open a terminal and run it like I told you above.
<haryv> thats a bit of a pain and is not the answer I am looking for.
<magn3ts> No love for the Galaxy Nexus TORO for the Ubuntu Touch images? :(
<Vivekananda> hi everyone. Some distro selection help
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: ?
<Vivekananda> havent got an aswer for sometime :(. Anyone
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: What do you mean, distro selection?
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: hey my question was so I want to have a live version of lts  12.04. I have a constraint of 1gb usb. What are my choices pose is to use the usb pen drive for using gparted to format the internal drive and sometimes run a scan and mostly to use it to install 12,04 on a computer using it
<Vivekananda> I meant ubuntu but different X managers
<Vivekananda> sorry wrong word distro
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: I don't know if even Lubuntu will fit on a 1 GB stick.
<Vivekananda> the 10.04 did though :(
<Ben64> Vivekananda: you can just dd the image to the flash drive and it will work
<bekks> dd onto a flash drive is a VERY bad idea.
<babilen> (no need for dd, cp and cat will work even better)
<Ben64> why
<xapel> i am trying to capture an image from my webcam with uvccapture but I keep getting ERROR opening V4L interface. Any ideas?
<Vivekananda> Ben64: no no it is not an installation. I created a live usb cd by copying files and making the usb bootable for the purposes I elaborated above.
<Vivekananda> I want to do something similar now
<Ben64> i know.
<bekks> Ben64: Because without using reasonable values for the blocksize, dd uses 512bytes per r/w which extraordinary stresses the flash drive and _may_ shorten its lifetime.
<Ben64> then do 4M
<Ben64> don't just say "its bad"
<riky> buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz
<bekks> Ben64: And, in addition, dd disrespects alignings.
<babilen> bekks: That is one reason why one doesn't use dd, but cp or cat
<bekks> Ben64: So, generically, it IS a "bad" idea.
<Ben64> no, it's fine
<bekks> babilen: Correct. :)
<babilen> (it's awkward and error prone syntax is yet another reason)
<bekks> Ben64: Then you dont mind to share how you can get dd to respect the aligning, dont you?
<Ben64> because now flash drives have cylinders?
<bekks> Ben64: You havent understood how a flash drive works, totally.
<Ben64> how about instead of arguing, you tell him how to do it then, if you're so awesome
<bekks> Vivekananda: You can use unetbooting for creating your liveusb device. Or you can manually do all those steps.
<Vivekananda> so what are my choices guys. Ben64 suggests dd but I am looking for something which gets me the lts 12 core on a 1 gb drive
<bekks> Vivekananda: Just use unetbootin.
<Vivekananda> bekks: I have lucid running on my system now so it is only 10.04. I want to download version 12.04 lts then use the iso to create the usb but fit it in 1 gb usb. Which iso should I download ?
<bekks> Vivekananda: Using unetbooting, you can just select it in a drop down menu. Or you can just download the 12.04 iso.
<Ben64> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033495.html
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: Why not just use the update manager to go to precise?
<SixtyFold> is there a repository to install with more fonts?
<SixtyFold> like the actualy TERMINAL font?
<SonikkuAmerica> SixtyFold: There's ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<erictr1ck> what is the best way to check the uptime or last restart of apache?
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: [ update-manager -c ] is the best way, unless you're switching architectures.
<SonikkuAmerica> (SolarisBoy? Do you actually use Solaris?)
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: I will do that but two reasons. first I need that live for repartitioning my age old computers hard drive. Second I want to use it later to install the OS on other systems and I find it very handy even if there is not internet at placces
<bekks> erictr1ck: You have to check the logs.
<topper4125> erictr1ck: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-see-the-uptime-of-apache-httpd-server-931046/
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: OK, that's reasonable.
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: If you're using a USB stick, the best way to deploy it from Ubuntu is to run Startup DIsk Creator.
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: Please look at this  and tell me . Can I add the unformatted space to the root / somehow ?http://imagebin.org/247639
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: I know that but is somehow always gives me errors
<magn3ts> sure, move home to the right, expand / to take up the free space that is then next to it
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: Are we talking /dev/sda3?
<magn3ts> there's a gig of unallocated space
<BillyZane2> hi, my computer is running rather slowly and I don't know why. My ram useage is low, my CPU usage is low, however, things take a long time to load, as if the ram was fill. Take for example xchat, when I click on it, it takes about 1 second to refresh the screen. it should be instantaneous
<magn3ts> I assume that's what he meant
<erictr1ck> bekks, topper4125, thanks!
<BillyZane2> my uptime is only about 6 days
<BillyZane2> i'm running the xubuntu-desktop interface
<BillyZane2> however, i am running ubuntu 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2: Do you have swap space? (Do you know if you have swap space?)
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: nope. I am talking about " unallocated" below dev/sda6
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: But you want to add it to /dev/sda3 if I'm not mistaken, right?
<arno_> Hi, on my server, I have ufw which enables ssh with limit (ie: if there is more 6 connections opened in a minute, the ip is blocked). I wonder if adding fail2ban is useful or if it is redundant
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<nyuszika7h> hi, I installed Kubuntu with Wubi, it got stuck at the KDE boot screen (after Plymouth, I think), I did sudo reboot from tty1 and now I'm gettingL
<nyuszika7h> *:
<usuario> hola, alguien que hable español?
<bekks> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nyuszika7h> The selected partition (partition 1 of /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda) already contains the following file system images: /ubuntu/disks/root.disk. Please uninstall these before trying again,
<nyuszika7h> No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: no no sorry . I want to add it to the dev/sda5
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: Impossible unless you get rid of sda6 first.
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: fortunately I can do that :)
<Vivekananda> so will try it now
<nyuszika7h> well, I have to go to sleep. I'll get back to this tomorrow.
<Vivekananda> But I still need that external booting to do all this :(
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<nyuszika7h> ephrem: dmesg | pastebinit
<nyuszika7h> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: you still around ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<Vivekananda> you name somehow reminds me of India. Are you from there by any chance :)
<nyuszika7h> someone else can hopefully help you, ephrem. I have to go now.
<BillyZane2> i fixed my slow down problem. it was chromium. closing it out completely did the job
<SonikkuAmerica> What? Me? No - I'm from America, like my nick says
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<Vivekananda> kk :). I think I will create live cd on my larger pen drive then :(. It has sensitive data on it
<BillyZane2> SonikkuAmerica: sorry for disappearing. i do not have swap space. i was told 16gb of ram would be enough to not require it. it was chromium, i closed it. the computer sped up
<BillyZane2> so weird
<Vivekananda> I was trying to do a fresh install earlier but got an error for gnomoe for my system
<BillyZane2> cpu resources were not being used, ram use was low. yet my computer was still acting very sluggish. as if there was huge latency
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2: Weird. I prefer Google Chrome itself over Chromium any day of the week and twice on Sundays.
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<plustax> For galaxy nexus. Where
<plustax> Where is it
<plustax> Do want
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: I use grsync or rsync as the back up . I want to create a complete backup of the home but if I run grsync it skips the folders which have root permission
<k1l_> !phone | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<plustax> k1l_: its supposed to have released at 3pm today
<Vivekananda> If i however do sudo grysync then will the normal folders get setup for so only root can open it ?
<k1l_> plustax: read the message again, the bot gave you :)
<GuidoPallemans> a dev release is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch?action=show&redirect=UbuntuPhone
<Vivekananda> If then I restore and do a chmod -R it willl make all the folders open . How do I do this ?
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<Vivekananda> ephrem: is you system mounting the usb?
<ephrem> yes
<ephrem> Vivekananda :  yes
<ephrem> Vivekananda :  is mounting
<ephrem> Vivekananda :  but i cant copy any thing to it
<angs> I need to open nautilus as root: I type nautilus on the terminal but it outputs ** (nautilus:10112): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<angs> is there another way to open nautilus as root?
<Vivekananda> hmm and you are sure it is working normally on another system ?
<k1l_> angs: i really dont recommend running nautilus with root rights. but if you want to do it type"gksu nautilus". but be aware of not breaking things
<djmitche> I've got some trouble with kickstarting - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=843847 - tl;dr is that kickstart seems to use the default (Ubuntu) repos for at least some installs, so packages get installed on my system during kicstart which then aren't available later
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 843847 in Server Operations: RelEng "Ubuntu kickstart uses ubuntu servers, even when told not to" [Normal,New]
<djmitche> is this known? a bit of googling didn't find me any relevant bugs or anything
<djmitche> wow, nice bot :)
<angs> k1l: have you ever experienced such error http://pastebin.com/diwJ90yr ?
<k1l_> angs: nooo. dont do that
<k1l_> angs: dont use the root account in ubuntu. use sudo (or gksu for gui)
<k1l_> angs: i think you already broke some data rights in your /home
<angs> k1l_: I I cannot open it on the terminal. is there another way to open nautilus as root
<k1l_> angs: logout. dont use the root account
<k1l_> angs: type: "gksu nautilus" as your regular user
<lunitik> angs: gksudo nautilus
<lunitik> gksu is a frontend for su
<tozen> exit
<k1l_> lunitik: you are right
<lunitik> angs: you probably want 'gksudo nautilus &' so it keeps running without having the terminal open
<angs> thank you lunitik
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<gbyers[Away]> brb
<angs> I would like to copy all directories and files under /home/user/my_dir to /mnt/mmc (mounted file). what cp flag do I need to use cp ??? /home/user/my_dir /mnt/mmc?
<Lynxx> hello does anyone know how to increase the launcher size on the panel in KDE running on ubuntu 12.10?
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<ephrem> hello every body - i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 6400 ... when i installed it everything was working fine - but after i made system update , i cant copy anything to any external USB .. any help please
<SonikkuAmerica> ephrem: [ lsusb ] in a terminal
<luxbod> New to this
<zimzum_> any one here?/
<g_byers> yes
<g_byers> yes
<Bray90820> anyone wanna help me everyt ime i plug/unplug from my netbook the dell insperon duo i get a kernel panic
<luxbod> yeah
<bzil> yo
<luxbod> ok
<ephrem> SonikkuAmerica: i did - what else
<Naphatul> what's the official way of installing ATI drivers in 12.10 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> ephrem: Is it listed?
<zimzum_> i gunna try to dual boot off of flash drive, when i download the iso put on my win desktop, of on the stick??
<luxbod> what is this site all about
<gryfft> Got a weird one, guys.
<ephrem> SonikkuAmerica: no
<gryfft> Using passwd to change my password. Works for a few minutes then reverts.
<gryfft> No clue why that'd happen.
<luxbod> What is this site all about ? anyone here
<gryfft> I'm gonna give it one more shot and see what happens.
<Naphatul> i don't have 'additional drivers
<Naphatul> in my settings
<zimzum_> luxbod  i hoping this is help
<luxbod> Okay
<compdoc> gryfft, after you change the password, are you logging out then back in?
<gryfft> compdoc: It's now not even changing it at all, despite the 'Password changed successfully' message.
<gryfft> I've rebooted twice.
<zimzum_> i wanna run ubuntu, i need moar help
<Naphatul> no one?
<luxbod> HOW can i run this application on my system ?
<Jordan__> When attempting to install Ubuntu I am unable to affect partions, it just shows an error, for the record this is an unpartitioned drive
<gryfft> See gist here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5009574 That's the normal output for passwd when password's successfully changed.
<gryfft> But... it's not changing.
<k1l_> !irc | luxbod
<ubottu> luxbod: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Naphatul> gryfft: what password are you trying to change?
<gryfft> Naphatul: Root password.
<belak> Anyone know if canonical offers internships? I've been looking around their site and I can't find anything.
<Bray90820> anyone wanna help me everyt ime i plug/unplug from my netbook the dell insperon duo i get a kernel panic
<Scarberian> carberian
<Scarberian> hrmm
<luxbod> okay thanks
<luxbod> i think here is better then
<Scarberian> can someone give me advice. How does one go about replacing compiz for another wm in 12.10?
<zimzum_> should i download the iso to win desktop then to flash stick?
<k1l_> !install | zimzum_
<ubottu> zimzum_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gryfft> Just changed it through the gui and it seems to be working. Gonna reboot and see if it decided to stick this time.
<zimzum_> ubottu thx, i see what i can do
<ubottu> zimzum_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. How do I make a back up of my /home to another location. using cp without sudo skips files. Using with sudo changes permissions of some of the copied folders to root ( cannot open file). If I do chmod then All files will ahve permissions removed including some which should have it !!
<SourceSlayer> Heyo, I tried to do "echo $PYTHONPATH" but it justs doesn't print anything it's just blank.
<Naphatul> so anyone got an idea why i don't have the 'additional software' thing in settings used for drivers? this is a fresh 12.10 install
<gryfft2> It worked. Dunno why it didn't there.
<SourceSlayer> Why does this not print a list of directories?
#ubuntu 2013-02-22
<surbs> SourceSlayer, ls
<surbs> SourceSlayer, nvm read that wrong
<SourceSlayer> I mean a list of python directories.
<SourceSlayer> ok
<enigmuriatic> i'm not trying to be presumptuous in asking this because i'm sure it's hard, but are the new generation macbook multitouches going to be added to Ubuntu soon? that's the only reason that i don't use it exclusively
<KingPixel> SourceSlayer, wanna print a script? cat it
<surbs> SourceSlayer, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/120656/directory-listing-in-python
<Myrtti> enigmuriatic: it's more about the kernel developers adding support for it - I don't know how quickly they work but some of them seem to buy new macbooks just to get them working. It's not instantaneous though
<magn3ts> 13.04 works perfectly out of the box on my Macbook Air 2012
<SourceSlayer> surbs: What I'm looking for is the $PYTHONPATH variable which is supposed to show where the directories for python modules are.
<SourceSlayer> I would like to manipulate that variable.
<Ironsight> Anyone have a good ppa for java?
<enigmuriatic> magn3ts, does it work with four-finger swipe etc.?
<cinvoke> hello. i cant get upstart to load /etc/init/uwsgi.conf.  help please.
<ecen> Hello people! I recently installed Ubuntu 12.10 (first time Linux) through the windows installer on this laptop of mine. Bad thing is, Ubuntu is running much slower than native win7 64-bit, and I'm getting lots of app freezes and crashes. Any ideas on what I could do to boost performance/prevent crashes? Any noob mistakes I am likely to have done?
<magn3ts> enigmuriatic: well, they're not mapped. You can map swipes to things if you want sure.
<magn3ts> The unity multitouch handler is stupid though, I don't use it.
<Praxi> I'm setting up an zmanda server, I'm going to be moving the backups off to a USB drive for off site storage.  Any recomendations for file systems that work between ubuntu, mac, & windows that can handle a 3TB drive?  I've been using exfat for mac/windows, but not sure how well that will play with ubuntu.
<enigmuriatic> magn3ts, does that mean you don't have mutlitouch?
<histo> Praxi: With ext3 you'd have to install ext3 support into windows. With ntfs you need to installntfs support into linux so choice is yours. Either way one of htem needs to be extended.
<ment0s> Hello
<histo> Praxi: ubuntu will handle ntfs out of the box though I believe now. So I guess you would go with that.
<Praxi> thanks histo assumed as much.  Have you ever played with exfat on linux?
<Vivekananda>  How do I make a back up of my /home to another location. using cp without sudo skips files. Using with sudo changes permissions of some of the copied folders to root ( cannot open file). If I do chmod then All files will ahve permissions removed including some which should have it !!
<histo> Praxi: No
<Praxi> I see some ppa's for a fuse version of it, just fishing for thoughts on it
<ment0s> I have a weird problem.., I am running ubuntu 12.04 and I cannot login to ebay :O I've tried chrome,firefox and midori and its the same on all of them , could anyone help ? ive tried to lookup google but it seems to be only me having this problme
<histo> Vivekananda: What other location are you trying to copy to?
<Praxi> exfat works on latest windows & mac, so it seems the easiest to deal with
<histo> Praxi: What is exfat?
<Praxi> MS recognizing the need for an extended fat
<Praxi> cover big flash drives and the like
<histo> Vivekananda: rsync -av /home/Vivekanand /path/to/other/location
<Vivekananda> it is an external hard drive. What should I use so all files are copied with proper permissions
<angs> I have my files on ~/x/my_dir , but I want to directory as ~/my_dir how can I do it?
<ment0s> exfat = fat64
<Praxi> histo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<histo> Praxi: I wouldn't trust it for backups
<Vivekananda> histo: why would sudo cp -R /home /otherloction/ break or change permissions for folders ?
<CaTeR> Z
<CaTeR> Z
<Praxi> roger histo.  do the ext3 work across ubuntu & mac?  if I was forced to choose between 2, those would be my first choice
<Praxi> ahh nm that was an easy enough google hehe
<tzero> what's that system called that gets called by dpkg-reconfigure that prompts you to replace or keep an existing changed configuration file?
<tzero> I can't think of the actual binary
<Vivekananda> histo: I did the sudo cp and I understood tha with sudo nothing can go wrong now I see that the created copy says 1,018 items, totalling 420.7 MB(some contents unreadable) and the parent folder
<Vivekananda> 4,772 items, totalling 397.2 MB
<Vivekananda> I am thoroughly confused of what is happenning
<Vivekananda> histo: any clues ?
<tzero> never mind, debconf
<Bray90820> can someone help me every time i plug or unplug the charger from my dell insperon duo i get a kernel panic
<Bray90820> itt does work if i close the cover first
<Bray90820> or disable acpi
<dr_willis> Bray90820:   you hvent fouind any bug reports on that issue?
<Bray90820> people have reported the bug all over the place
<histo> Vivekananda: Becuaseit's copying the files as root and not their permissions
<Bray90820> but no one has a fix
<histo> Vivekananda: Why are you using sudo?
<TheAsp> Hey guys, I'm having some problems with mountall in 12.10 with nfs mounts in /etc/fstab.  I have _netdev as an option, but it still tries to mount it before the interfaces are up.  Any suggestions?
<Bray90820> sorry if i am asking to many times
<histo> Vivekananda: Are you copying to a fat drive?
<Bray90820> i just really want this bug worked out
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  i imagine its a kernel bug. so normal people are not going to be having any fix.  have you tested this in 13.04 yet?
<histo> Bray90820: I would check in other kernels try a newer one try an older one. Or even try the latest from kernel.org
<Vivekananda> histo: no it is an ext3 drive. I would like to know if there are files on the /home which require root permissions to open. If this is not the case then a simple cp source/ dest/ should work or a cut and paste
<Vivekananda> shouldnt it ?
<histo> !kernel | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<histo> Vivekananda: Yes
<Vivekananda> does copying the files as root change the permissions on the files too ??
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  backing up the .gvfs directory is going to have issues.. since its a special directory
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  cp has options to keep the oroginal peremissions/ownership
<Bray90820> there is a thread about the netbook on the ubuntu forums
<histo> Vivekananda: Is there a reason you want to use cp?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis:  Yes it is giving me the errors but everyone I was trying to do a simple copy all and paste. I did not hope to spend 2 hours on this
<PushReset> Having troubles with getting ubuntu to update, using the latest version..anyone care to help =X
<Bray90820> ubottu it seems to work in other ubuntu based distros such as JollyOS
<ubottu> Bray90820: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  you dont try to backup .gvfs and use the proper options to cp or use rsync to backup - would be the normal way
<histo> Vivekananda: root takes ownership of the files when you cp the way you are doing it.
<Vivekananda> histo: no reason. I was just using the simplest command I know to cp and paste. Now I find that even if I do a sudo the source and dest have different no of files with different sizes and what not
<Bray90820> ubottu
<ment0s> Vivekananda: why dont you simply chown and chmod after copying ?
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  ubottu  is just a bot/scripted client
<Bray90820> oh nevermind then
<Bray90820> histo it seems to work in other ubuntu based distos such as Jolly OS
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  you mean JoliOS
<Vivekananda> ment0s: yes I can do that but that is not the problem . The first and foremost problem is that I believed that no matter the permissions and the problems with .gfvs folder the other folders will be copied to the destination and I should see the same size with same number of files with sudo
<Vivekananda> this is not happenning
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> sorry for the spelling
<histo> Vivekananda: rsync -ax /home/vivek /other/location    will copy the files you want and not try and copy .gvfs
<histo> Vivekananda: you can add --progress   if you want in there also you can see it go along it's merry way
<Vivekananda> histo: I get your point. rsync is great. My question is why does sudo cp not give me two identical folders except for the .gvfs
<histo> Vivekananda: Are you taking into account that .gvfs isn't there?
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  that is an interesting fact.. since im not sure what kernel JoliOs is curently using.. i ddient even think it was still being developed
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  identical as in same owner/permissions? or whats differnt?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: Identical meaning same number of files and same size of parent and child folder ( excluding .gvfs of course)
<Bray90820> dr_willis here is a bunch of into on the jolios kernel https://github.com/jolicloud/jolicloud-robby-kernel
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: If I use sudo and cp will that copy the hidden , .files also ? I hope it should
<histo> Vivekananda: diff /home/vivek /path/you/copied/to
<histo> see the difference
<Vivekananda> lol histo; destination says 400 mbs source is 3 gbs
<Vivekananda> lol
<dr_willis> Vivekananda: cp needs an option to copy hidden files.
<Vivekananda> my head is spinning now
<Bray90820> would  there be any way to port the JolliOS kernel back to ubuntu
<Salastil> is there a way to turn off chat join/leave messages in IRC over Empathy
<threex5> I need to put win7 back on my ubuntu machine. I was hoping for single boot but my DAW is sucking me back into dual boot
<ment0s> Vivekananda: mbs ? gbs ?? you mean mb and gb right
<Salastil> or set channels as persistent so I can minimize to tray
<Vivekananda> dr_willis:  so  you mean if I do sudo cp -R source/ dest/ it will still need arguments before copying everything ?
<Vivekananda> yes
<Vivekananda> ment0s:
<ment0s> just copy it with cp -rp again
<Vivekananda> yes
<threex5> somehow my /home partition ended up as a logical partition and not a primary one. I notice no performance problem but I need to cut this partition in half to get win7 back
<Vivekananda> I am going to do it again
<Vivekananda> tried grsyn now
<threex5> does it matter if my windows7 partition is logical? maybe this is a stupid question
<Vivekananda> if this doesnot work I will just take a disk partition image and store it
<histo> threex5: windows will not be happy on a logical
<ment0s> Vivekananda: I have joined in the middle of convo, could you quick exmplain what kind of files are you compying ? does have it anything to do with google drive?
<histo> threex5: You can double check in #windows also windows will blow out grub when it installs.
<histo> ment0s: He's trying to cp his home with sudo for some reason.
<Vivekananda> ment0s: I have /home as a separate partition and I have /media/A/ As my external ext3 partitioned hard drive
<histo> Vivekananda: Why are you using sudo?
<Vivekananda> I am trying to create a Complete copy of /home and later restore it and I tried cp then found that it leaves some files ( permission and hidden issues) so I figured I can deal with permisisons later but sudo cp -R should copy EVerything as sudo is the god command
<ment0s> thats a good question in first place
<ment0s> so if /home is separate partiton then use dd to file and then restore it with dd also
<histo> Vivekananda: Are there multiple users in /home  ?
<Vivekananda> no it is a simple laptop one user , me only
<dr_willis> people  never seem to get sudo.. :-D
<histo> Vivekananda: you user should be able to copy his /home/username folder without issues what files did you find that it leaves?
<threex5> histo, I can live with that as long as it gives me a similar boot loader
<threex5> thanks for the advice about the logical partition. I'll make sure it's primary
<ment0s> dd if=/dev/(home partiton) of=/media/A/home.img
<histo> threex5: No you can't boot linux after windows blows out your boot loader. You'll have to reinstall grub. It's alwasy best to install windows first due to this issue with their installer
<Vivekananda> histo I will have to run that again to find out . I simply wanted to cut /home and paste it on /media/A/ ie either mv or copy
<dr_willis> rsync would be a beter way i belive
<Vivekananda> it is good that I did not mv or would have been a total mess now
<threex5> histo, does the ubuntu live disk give you the option to recreate grub?
<histo> Vivekananda: Don't copy /home  copy /home/username
<ment0s> Vivekananda: Use dd, it will copy permissions and every hidden file
<nonchalanto> I saw a few of the mark shuttleworth's recent videos and a few times how you can transparently use windows apps (like a thin client) on the desktop. daes anyone know how?
<Vivekananda> ment0s: I heard that dd was a scary command and not to be used unless required necessarily
<Vivekananda> no ?
<Lynxx> whats sudo?
<histo> Vivekananda: It would allow you to backup the entire partition that /home is on.
<Vivekananda> I dont want to store the alignment and all just the files for back up
<Bray90820> yes or bo would this flag disable acpi
<histo> !sudo | Lynxx
<ubottu> Lynxx: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SmuqUmET
<nonchalanto> Lynxx: ? check the man page or google
<Vivekananda> histo: yes i know but I was content with just folder backup without going for the overkill.
<MrKeuner> hello, playing with orca... how can I perform key combination kp_Add
<histo> Vivekananda: I still want to know what files where left?
<Lynxx> how come windows update doesnt work on ubuntu
<Praxi> ...
<nonchalanto> Lynxx: good question
<Vivekananda> histo: yes I will be glad to tell you but right now I ran sudo rsync :(  I am waiting for it to finish and then try the regular copy and then tell you what is missing :(
<Lynxx> yes because im trying to update and it doesnt let me
<histo> Vivekananda: STOP USING SUDO you don't need it
<histo> jejsus
<Vivekananda> histo: :) sure , right after I see this one through. Btw does the /home folder contain files normally, that require root permissions to open?
<g16> lol, he's scared of dd and not of sudo
<nonchalanto> lol
<MrKeuner> hello, playing with orca... how can I perform key combination KP_Add
<histo> Vivekananda: no
<Vivekananda> g16: :) Yes I know . But I did not want to use it . I however know only two ways of copying over files that say ( copy permission denied) either chmod / chown it to myself or become root so everything can be copied ? do you find this completely illogical ?
<MrKeuner> aaaah KP must be keypad so keypad plus
<histo> Vivekananda: Although yours probably does with your missuse of sudo i'm sure root owns several files in /home for some odd reason.
<MrKeuner> unfortunately this is a laptop... :(
<Vivekananda> histo: no harm done . I will just delete the child and copy over again with the ways you suggested. I am just testing my understanding of sudo in a harmless manner is all
<Vivekananda> histo: in the event that some files do have root permissions and I want to create a full back up of the /home. how do I copy those files over ??
<ment0s> chown and chmod everything inside /home/yourusername with your permissions from  root
<Vivekananda> and without sudo as you mentioned above what else do I do to copy ?? will dd do it ?
<awolfey1> I have  new problem, where I can no longer access new localhost sites (apache) I try to access http://mysite and am redirected to http://www.mysite.com  This is only true for the most recent site I've added. Previous sites still load the correct local site.
<Vivekananda> ment0s_: but histo mentioned that some folder are by default under sudo in the /home too. In that case if I do what you say then it will ruin those folders wont it ?
<awolfey1> I've tried completely renaming the site and flushing local dns.
<awolfey1> The same thing happens on chrome and firefox
<SixtyFold> what CLI command do i use to remove a program and all it's dependencies?
<g16> SixtyFold: apt-get remove
<SixtyFold> hrmm
<SixtyFold> i did that
<Vivekananda> ment0s_: Also which lightweight ubuntu should I download to install on the computer for 12.04 and also to create a live usb drive for it first ?
<SixtyFold> it doesnt seem to remove as much as it installed
<g16> SixtyFold: elaborate? what did you expect?
<awolfey1> try apt-get autoremove to remove unneeded dependencies
<SixtyFold> okay
<threex5> are there any ways yet to get windows to read/write to ext4?
 * awolfey1 facepalm
<threex5> awolfey1 was that directed at me?
<awolfey1> threex5: no, at me
<threex5> heh ok
<Vivekananda> histo: executing the simple cp -R command now for home to external media
<Vivekananda> without the sudo
<dr_willis> hmm  -R does get hidden files? I dont recall
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: -R is only recursive
<Vivekananda> should I try with hidden files ?
<dr_willis> you do want your settings?
<newubuntu12> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04.2 and I want to know how to change it to Gnome 2, I installed Gnome-session-fallback but it installed Gnome3
<dr_willis> newubuntu12: fallback is a feature of gnome3
<newubuntu12> is there a way to install Gnome 2 instead of 3 to get the old desktop manager?
<dr_willis> its a gnome2 look alike
<newubuntu12> well I have a top panel, can I remove the sidebar?
<newubuntu12> it still looks like unity
<threex5> ok, let me rephrase that then. If you have dual boot, with a linux OS, a windows OS and a data partition, what filesystem should i use? I want the data partition to mount as /home when on linus
<threex5> linux
<dr_willis> sounds like you dident select the right sessii
<dr_willis> sessiin at the login screen
<ment0s_> newubuntu12: you should install gnome shell and then choose session to failback
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I to get back this home directory as it is now everything intact after I repartition
<dr_willis> threex5:  use ext2/3/4 for linux home mormallt
<dr_willis> normally
<Nach0z> mostly 4
<Nach0z> cuz 4.
<g16> threex: I'd rather have Linx own the /home and have a separate data partition mounted under that
<threex5> thanks, dr_willis. I don't know of any tools that allow you to write to ext4 from windows, though
<dr_willis> Vivekananda: so yiu need  the .*  files
<g16> As for the fs, you can choose  FAT if you do not need symlinks, ACLs, and such.
<Vivekananda> ment0s_: dr_willis : which version ofubuntu should I download for lightweight but can do everything for 12.04 ? L ubuntu or x ubuntu or ??
<g16> NTFS is an alternative.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: yep I do
<threex5> EXT2 IFS supposedly writes to ext3 but it doesn't say on their website that it does
<dr_willis> threex5:  I wouldn't trust any of those tools
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: crunchbang :D
<Vivekananda> and all other files too . ( If I can get all files ie )
<bdmeyersc> I'm trying to see what file is being denied access to. I no var/log/messages, and security in Ubuntu, I Don 'the see anything in syslog where do I find this in Ubuntu?
<dem0nk> Vivekananda, Lubuntu
<dem0nk> :)
<dr_willis> ! lubuntu
<dem0nk> Lightweight... simple... and much faster than any *ubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Vivekananda> dem0n: ok I am downloading it now
<robin0800> threex5ntfs is best for windows and linux can read ntfs
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: xubuntu kubuntu bubuntu or whatever *buntu is still the same ubuntu just with different desktop enviroment.
<threex5> dr_willis, then what do people do when they want to share their data across OSes?
<dr_willis> threex5:  linux can read/write  ntfs
<dem0nk> true... there is crunchbag, dirtbag and a thousand distros... but... ubuntu sure is the most reliable... and sensible distro :)
<ment0s_> so If you have ubuntu right now, then install lxde and you have lubuntu or whatever its called and its the same lightweith as the other one
<threex5> right but my /home partition shouldn't be ntfs
<dr_willis> yu DONT use ntfs for home
<Vivekananda> ment0s_: yep I got that but I am not very familiar will all these and have used gnome mostly. I am not sure how different the usage for these would be as compared to gnome eg do I get multiple desktops or could I get compiz or similar effects if I wanted to ?
<dr_willis> it wont work
<dem0nk> no offense to other linux distros... but it's a fact.
<threex5> ok but home is where I keep my files
<dr_willis> you can keep the files on a mtfs if you wanted
<dr_willis> but not all of /home
<dem0nk> mtfs :  mother of tyranny file system :)
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: damm simple :) its just gui. and this is power of linux. if you dont like file manager which is included to xubuntu then you have ability to install standard one etc. I currently upgrading to 13.04 but running openbox  and its damm lightweith
<ment0s_> Vivekananda:  so in my opinion just stay with ubuntu and possibly install lxde and you are sorted.
<Vivekananda> ment0s_: yep so I am going to download lubuntu 12.04 as .iso and create a bootable usb with it . Then will use it to install ubuntu later on the system If I choose to format.
<ethanh> could some one help me installing drivers for a usb ethernet adapter?
<Vivekananda> I am on lucid now and it is dying that is why I had to move on. Also I have a pretty oldie laptop. Not even sure if the newer systems would work on it esp graphics and all. If it does not then I will have nothing left:(
<dem0nk> dr_willis, dude you're the same dr_willis from few years back right? are you employed by canonical for IRC support . :)
<dem0nk> can't recall a single time I've been here and not seen you...
<threex5> ok i think I know what i'll do. I'll get rid of the /home partition and just have home on the root. dr_willis, can I just remove the line in fstab that mounts /home in a different directory and just make sure my home folder is in the root directory?
<threex5> or is it more complicated to remove home
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: linux is running on raspberry pi very smoothly .. dont worry about your old laptop. Linux will possibly run on pretty much everyting what have CPU and RAM
<ment0s_> *smoothly   ( with proper setup)
<Vivekananda> yes that I know kind of and like too . The only problem has been graphics card drivers compatibility
<dem0nk> threex5, you could mount home... and your ntfs... then... move the folders in home... to your ntfs.... and create symbolic links on your home folder...
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: what laptop is this
<ethanh> ???
<threex5> dem0nk, that's what i plan to do
<threex5> but for now, I need to move the files that are in /home
<threex5> oh, my idea is a little different than yours
<dem0nk> three18ti, moving the home totally is not a good idea... as you can see.. there are lots of program files on it... hidden files... starting with dots...
<threex5> it's basically the same, but there's no /home partition
<threex5> just root or /
<Vivekananda> ment0s_: One thing, suppose I have lubuntu or Xubuntu,  can I install libre office on it ? It has a different word processor by default but I want something a little better like libre office for my college /work
<dem0nk> threex5, you will loose file permissions
<threex5> but the home folder in the root partition has symbolic links
<dem0nk> if you use ntfs
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: yes. you can install anything you want.
<Vivekananda> the laptop is inspiron 600m a centrino dual core
<dr_willis> just mount the ntfs to be like /home/yourusername/SharedDisk
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: you can use KDE programs in gnome and vice versa etc.
<Vivekananda> 1.6 ghz max
<Vivekananda> ok got it
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: did you tell me what to use for copying the hidden files. histo asked me to tell him what a normal cp leaves behind and I would like to try it
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  cp has some extra options you need
<ment0s_> Vivekananda: this is great laptop for linux, most of network technicians using it. dont think there should be big problem with your graphics
<threex5> alright i'll give it a shot. thanks for the help.
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  ianything thats hidden .* would not get copied without the extra options
<Vivekananda> ment0s_: is it. nice to know . It lags sometimes though I dont know why although I once cleaned it up by opening it and removed the heatsync
<Vivekananda> but did not put the gel before resealing and that might be the isssue but it does not get very hot or loud. my hard drive and ram are also failing slowly
<ment0s_> dr_willis: if he is copying /home/user/ then it should copy hidden files :| ?
<Sushi|Laptop> Okay, so /boot just got filled up again and made another kernel update fail. This is obviously a bug, it should not be keeping so many old kernels. Where should I report this bug to?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I looked at the cp --help and it does not give me anything specific for "hidden files"
<ment0s_> hidden files looks like this  .file .folder
<ment0s_> if you will copy parent folder then it will copy everyting including hidden files
<dr_willis> http://superuser.com/questions/26586/copy-directory-contents-using-cp-command
<ment0s_> if you want to copy only hidden files then you run cp /folder/.*
<Vivekananda> I want to copy all to all then repartition and get back my home as it was
<Vivekananda> this is my intention :)
<Sushi|Laptop> What package should I report this /boot bug under? dpkg, apt-get, linux?
<ment0s_> so so
<ment0s_> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<ment0s_> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[Bss
<FloodBot1> ment0s_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  check that url   - Ibelive (i  just skimmed  it) it suggestgs using cp -a .* /path/of/backup  to cp  the   hidden dirs..    then a cp *  to get the  normal files
<dr_willis> and the -a option aparently is for archive/keep all permissions/ownership
<dr_willis> Id just cheat and use 'mc' to do the copy.. but im lazy
<dr_willis> if i was smarter id learn to use rsync ;)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I can use grsync/rsync but I want to know that if I use is will the hiddens get copied ?
<Vivekananda> if they would then I am by all means going to use it
<dr_willis> if you tell  it to it should.
<dr_willis> cp caan copy the hidden  files IF YOU TELL IT TO
<dr_willis>  cp .*     foo     i  belive..
<Vivekananda> ok let me try twice cp way first
<dr_willis> if you were using rsync it would scan and only copy the changed files. :0
<dr_willis> thats like the powar of rsync
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: so cp in two steps would copy all normal ( files owned by me ) and all hiddens ones But I still have to copy the ones that are under root permissions
<Vivekananda> what do I do then ?
<exearco_> Hello, is anyone in here experienced with workstations that have a SAS controller such as a Dell Precision 690?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  what files in your users home are owned by root? i cant think of any that would normally  exist
<compdoc> I have a sas controller, but no in a dell
<compdoc> not
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I dont know but vaguely recall something cannot be copied kind of thing happening. I will tell you if it happens again.
<Vivekananda> someone said a little above that tere CAn be some files like that for the home folder too!
<exearco_> Well, my problem is is that I am trying to Install Ubuntu 12.10 onto my Dell Precision 690.
<exearco_> I have had issues with the SAS controller before.
<exearco_> Basically, the Drive Shows up in /dev/sda
<exearco_> but not in the installer itself
<histo> !manual | Vivekananda This may be of help when you have some time.
<ubottu> Vivekananda This may be of help when you have some time.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  ignore any  errors for .gvfs  its special
<ment0s_> hmm my adeskbar stops working properly after upgrade to 13.04, when I trying go to setting it does noting ...
<dr_willis> run it from terminal - look for error messages..  trouble shooting basics  ;)
<dr_willis> and #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<ment0s_> dr_willis: troubleshoot basis :) good one. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5010111 I cannot troublehsoot python lol
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: histo  this is one in a series of errors I am getting using simple cp -- cannot open `/home/varun/.juniper_networks/network_connect/ncsvc' for reading: Permission denied
<dr_willis> no idea what varun is.
<dr_willis> or what .juniper is either.
<ment0s_> dr_willis: varun must be  his home folder isnt it ?  :)
<Vivekananda> varun is just the my name
<Vivekananda> .juniper was I guess something to do with oracle I installed its ide a whillllee back
<ment0s_> dr_willis: troubleshooting basis :)
<ment0s_> juniper networks = cisco stuff ?
<Vivekananda> histo: was interested to know this so here I am . Now I guess should try rsync and see what happens
<dr_willis> if you dont need the. juniper stuff  clean it out. ;-)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: the two cps gimme 3 gbs in both source and dest
<ianharper> Hi there. Is there any way to group volumes on the left panel in Thunar? I have 4 OS's installed and i have a load like (500mb vol, 20G vol etc etc 20 of the to be exact) Just wonderin nothin serious.
<Vivekananda> I am using another folder to use grsync and then compare the two child folder
<Vivekananda> using diff
<dr_willis> ianharper: if you give the filesystems a label it may use that name instead of   300gb  volume
<ianharper> I'll try it there ty Dr.
<dr_willis> a lable change may not get noticed untill you reboot
<ianharper> Nah still lists them all if ya know what i mean, hummm maybe if it could just show the Extended partitions as a whole?
<grendal-prime> i have a situation where my mic stops working untell i open the pulse audio mixer and toggle between the two mic's in the dropdown and then it starts working
<grendal-prime> so i switch it from mic to internal then back to mic and it works
<grendal-prime> i have to do this after waking the laptop every time
<xjdesx> yo
<ejv> grendal-prime: sounds like you should file a bug report on launchpad
<debk> hola
<datruth> Is this a good start to writing ipv4/ipv6 iptables rules? http://pastebin.com/nTdEL9Zt
<jonathan_> i've problem with python-kivy
<jonathan_> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
<jonathan_> It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre"
<jonathan_> i will programm.py ---> to ---> programme.apk
<jonathan_> i read this url :    http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-android.html
<jonathan_> ./build.py and i have this error http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-android.html
<jonathan_> It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre"
<raj> how can I see which groups there are?
<raj> user groups
<raj> all of  them
<raj> as in, possible groups
<datruth> raj: cat /etc/group ?
<bud> greetings - i'm looking for some troubleshooting help - just installed liveCD 12.04 and it is not connecting to my wifi. where's a place i can troubleshoot this? thanks!!
<raj> oh wow
<raj> that's a lot
<raj> can I make it alphabetical by any chance datruth ?
<dr_willis> !wireless)
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfhowlett> bud, this is a broadcom wifi card??
<dr_willis> raj:  command | sort
<raj> holy crap
<raj> nice
<raj> can I see what users are in a group
<raj> ?
<bud> buffalo airstation wl13-cb-g54l
<raj> and what is the meaning of fuse:x:104: ?
<bud> pcmcia card in toshiba lappie
<jonathan_> je vais prendre un traducteur car je suis vraiment nul en anglais.
<jonathan_> J'essaie de transformer un script python en application apk pour la mettre sur mon téléphone android. je suis ce tutoriel http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-android.html . Je bloque au niveau de build.py car j'ai cette erreur:
<jonathan_> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<jonathan_> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
<jonathan_> It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre"
<FloodBot1> jonathan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonathan_> merci d'avance
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> i rarely mess with groups
<bud> cfhowlett - from what i can google, it may be a Broadcom BCM4318
<cfhowlett> bud, then you're likely in luck.  Broadcom came be quickly and easily fired up with a current ubuntu ISO
<dr_willis> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> bud, fwiw: Dell 1545, no hard wire so couldn't use the "additional drivers" method.  Used the STA No Internet.  3 commands at terminal, 3 minutes and wifi was enabled.  no reboot required.
<cfhowlett> bud, if you go this way, note: step 2 of this method is not required ...
<bud> should have mentioned i'm total ubuntu newbie. running liveCD 1st time. so do i need to install drivers for this and how?
<cfhowlett> bud, well i see you have internet access at present so ... no?
<bud> nope, on (2nd) win machine
<dr_willis> i got a cheap wifi dongle that works out of the box. so i can plug it into problem laptops and use the   additional drivers tool
<cfhowlett> bud, OK, well. see that tutorial in the link ubottu sent.  You can set it up when you're ready
<raj> to use sshfs, do I have to add the user to the 'fuse' group?
<bud> ok, thx guys!!
<dr_willis> raj: i dident need to
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, thanks.  make/model of your dongle?  (Gee, THAT didn't sound porno now did it?)
<raj> this was saying to do that http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<dr_willis> they are allready in it i think
<LarrySteeze> where can I find the list of the dev team for the phablet project?
<raj> do you have something good I can follow dr_willis
<cfhowlett> !table|LarrySteeze,   probably here somewhere
<cfhowlett> !tablet
<ubottu> The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<LarrySteeze> my bad. Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> LarrySteeze, no problem
<dr_willis> cfhowlett:  i got 4 different ones from amazon. from $5 to $20   i checked the reviews to be sure they worked out of the box.
<LarrySteeze> have I missed an influx of people coming with questions about it? :D
<dr_willis> one even worked on my media player box. automatically.
<cfhowlett> LarrySteeze, well, enough to make an official channel to be sure.  enjoy
<LarrySteeze> I see that, heh.
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, good deal.
<LarrySteeze> I just wanted to see if one of my canonical friends had anything to do with it :P
<dr_willis> got a micro usb dongle for $5  no idea what brand
<rambulun> Hello every one, do you help me with my dual monitors problem on ubuntu 12.04LTS, i setup dual monitors but after some minutes ubuntu auto change my settings to mirror display, or clone, or difference resolutions
<dr_willis> what chipset rambulun ?
<rambulun> AMD
<rambulun> xrandr
<dr_willis> that narrows it down to like 200 different cards ;)
<rambulun> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2646 x 1024, maximum 8192 x 8192
<rambulun> LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm
<rambulun>    1366x768       60.0*+   40.1
<rambulun>    1360x768       59.8     60.0
<FloodBot1> rambulun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rambulun>    1024x768       60.0
<oldude67> anyone else having issues with yahoo.com's homepage?
<tharkun> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oldude67> oops threw google chrome?
<dr_willis> !ask
<rambulun> @dr_willis sorry, i dont understand
<tharkun> What version of kvm does 12.04 LTS has?
<dr_willis> rambulun:  we need a more specicif chipset then AMD..
<dr_willis> rambulun:  and the  @person notation is for twitter..  not  irc.  ;)
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_willis> @name on irc  normally is when a personis a  cchannel Op
<rambulun> dr_willis: ok, it is Radeon HD 5400M
<rambulun> 6400M
<dr_willis> i dont really  use ati.. are you using the FGLRX drivers or the Open Sourced ones?
<rambulun> dr_willis: i use amd catalys driver setup in there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_via_the_command_line
<dr_willis> if its changveing stuff on the fly without your  input.. it could be a loose cable its seeing the monitor connect/disconnect.. is about all i  can think of.
<dr_willis> unless you can be more specific about  when its doing the changeing
<dr_willis> assuming there is a pattern  to when its doing it
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: how do I use diff to compare two folders?
<rambulun> dr_willis:  I dont think that, when i use arch linux or window, it ok, but when i setup ubuntu i meet this problem
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  i thougth diff compared 2 files..
<tharkun> Where can I find the tweaks made to KVM that makes it not a good tool to virtualized GUI based hosts?
<dr_willis> unstableme.blogspot.com/2008/03/compare-two-directories-using-diff-bash.html?m=1         First google hit on it Vivekananda
<nixbag> is there a way to capture audio output from alsa (no pulseaudio is installed)? preferably with avconv.
<nixbag> eg, something like:  avconv -f alsa -i hw:0,0 file.wav
<nixbag> but that example does not work for me.
<rambulun> dr_willis: i want to setup  LVDS1 1366x768 left-of VGA1  1280x1024, when change it on display setting it ok, but after some minutes it auto change with random setting ( mirror display, clone or something eslse)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: yep sorry
<dr_willis> rambulun:  for ati cards with the fglrx drivers i would  think you would use that amdccle control  panel  tool. not the display settings tool
<DarthEaron> hello everyone i am trying to setup a mail server on my machine but i cant log into squirlmail...i fallowed all the guides..can someone please point me in the right diriection?
<Vivekananda> is ment0s_ here ?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis : the cp done twice and the grsync without sudo produce different results
<boom0917> has anyone had good luck installing shoutcast to the menu of Rythmbox i tried using this link http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-shoutcast/wiki/HOWTO_Install and no go i am using ubuntu 12.04
<raj> how can I automatically sshfs when I start ubuntu?
<dr_willis> raj:  start as in boot up.. or as in when the user logs in..
<raj> dr_willis, when user logs in
<raj> but I have autologin
<dr_willis> raj:  tjeres a .config/autorun directory you can put scripts in that get ran when they login.. may be called autostart
<raj> awesome !
<raj> thanks!
<raj> dr_willis, what's your opinion on gedit3?
<raj> should I upgrade?
<raj> from 2
<dr_willis> never used gedit3. i rarely  use gedit
<dr_willis> i tend to sue vim or geany
<raj> oh ok
<raj> geany is cool
<harley> i prefer emacs more
<bud> greetings again - can I check the md5 of a file with livecd and no internet connection? (e.g., is md5 checker built in?) and how do i run it for a file in my 'downloads' folder? thanks!
<dr_willis> md5sum path/to//file
<dr_willis> you  still need the   actual  sum from  the download site to check against
<dr_willis> or to at leasst look at.   to compare.  ;)
<bazhang> !hashes | bud
<ubottu> bud: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bud> i have the sum, thanks!
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kantlivelong> anyone here use nvidia mosaic with GTX cards?
<raj> I have gnu screen open via ssh
<raj> can I view any files via gedit on my local machine?
<Rezzafez> Hello, I need some support with my new ubuntu installation on an Asus A54H - The FN keys refuse to work despite Ubuntu obviously recognizing them (it comes up with a circle with a cross through it when I try to use the FN keys to adjust brightness and contrast)
<dr_willis> local machine? you just run gedit locally....
<lime_> Is there any way to force all of ubuntu to display in black and white?  I have a disability that makes it difficult to see to many contrasting colors.
<raj> but how can I open the file on the remote machine
<dr_willis> raj:  mount the remote with sshfs
<raj> i'm looking at the file using screen
<raj> I did
<raj> but it makes me use my local username
<raj> I want to actually login using the remote user's username
<raj> so I can edit his files
<dr_willis> ssjfs can use other usernames
<raj> for example, I can't edit files within ~/.irssi
<marenostrum> There's a new set of Ubuntu updates for 12.04. A couple of them are kernel packages. Synaptic says that, linux-generic-pae will be updated from 3.2.0.38.60 to 3.2.0.38.61, in short from xxx60 to xxx61. On the other hand, both from Synaptic and dpkg, what I have currently installed seems to be xxx48 (that's to say 3.2.0.38.48) not xxx60. Is there a contradiction, something unexpected? Is it a sign of an issue or is it fine at all?
<dr_willis> check the sshfs docs for the options
<raj> so do I just need my local username to match up with the remote machine's username?
<Vivekananda> lubuntu does not have any torrent sites to download too!! Is this a regular ubuntu distribution ?
<raj> and they would be though of as the same user?
<Rezzafez> So nobody can help, then?
<Oblivion1500> hello everyone, is there a separate chat for ubuntu server?
<Oblivion1500> yes there is, thanks for your help
<packetfrog> :D
<packetfrog> I like rice.
<Vivekananda> Rezzafez: I am not sure I can be of much help but can try. Did you try to find out how the keybindings work in ubuntu for your model and try to reset them or something ?
<Rezzafez> Vivekananda: I don't know how to do that at all unfortunately
<raj> any thoughts dr_willis?
<dr_willis> http://linux.die.net/man/1/sshfs     read it..    sshfs user@host
<Vivekananda> Rezzafez: what is your model of the the computer and what ubuntu version ?
<Rezzafez> Vivekananda: my laptop is an Asus A54H and I'm using Ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> login on as the other user
<Vivekananda> ok got it . Let me see if I can find something for you
<dr_willis> wow.. tons of advanced sshfs info at   http://www.howtoforge.com/mounting-remote-directories-with-sshfs-on-debian-squeeze
<yigal> my FF 19 on 12.10 is force closing more than Windows
<yigal> any suggestions
<Vivekananda> Rezzafez: Does this help ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916122
<yigal> I'm thinking of just removing the config
<Vivekananda> read through it
<Rezzafez> checking!
<Rezzafez> thanks
<Vivekananda> np:)
<dr_willis> yigal: trying a clean setup would be a good test
<yigal> dr_willis: ya, I can't stand this
<Rezzafez> you know, what's interesting is the FN keys worked fine on version 10
<yigal> dr_willis: I already removed all cached history
<Rezzafez> but now they don't
<Rezzafez> I don't get this with Ubuntu, how can they "lose" such support?
<dr_willis> yigal: try a new profile perhaps. or with no extensions
<yigal> dr_willis: good idea
<bud> i'm still a bit stuck on getting wifi working on liveCD with my buffalo card. anyone availble for some newbie handholding? thanks!
<yigal> dr_willis: only extension is vimperator
<Rezzafez> I've already tried the "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"" angle
<dr_willis> Rezzafez: kernel changes
<Rezzafez> didn't work no matter what I tried
<yigal> dr_willis: I'm going to move .mozilla out of the way
<Vivekananda> hmmm
<Vivekananda> That is why I dislike upgrading. I go from lts to lts coz that is unavoidable
<dr_willis> I always clean install
<dr_willis> takes less time
<Vivekananda> dr_willis:  should I download lubuntu ? it is not an lts and I did not want to upgrade to it
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: If you can suggest a way that I can get my old settings + programs back then I would do the same :)
<dr_willis> I think yiu are worrying too much about lts
<dr_willis> and you can just install the lubuntu-desktop package
<dr_willis> ! clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<yigal> ough stupid ff is already running a defunct process, pkill -9 firefox what a bummer
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: not worrying. On the contrary I do that to avoid worry for 3 yrs , now 5 yrs
<dr_willis> in 5 years I will have a pent 9000 superbox with esp ....
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: will this work if I do the upgrade fro lucid gnome to lubuntu 12.04
<Vivekananda> ?
<dr_willis> and who knows what else...
<bud> i'm still a bit stuck on getting wifi working on liveCD 12.04lts with my buffalo card. anyone availble for some newbie handholding? thanks!
<dr_willis> ! lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<dr_willis> I rarelt
<dr_willis> rarely do release upgrades... so no idea
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I have this comp for 6 yrs now. Dont plan to buy a newone unless money I have :( :)
<yigal> dr_willis: ok, mv ~/.mozilla{,.bak} && apt-get purge firefox && apt-get install  --install-suggests firefox
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: the instructions above are to replicate packages for reinstall but I will be upgrading.!! Will that work in that case ?
<yigal> dr_willis: we will see if this does some good
<Rezzafez> Vivekananda: Alright I'll try this one thing but I doubt it will work... I think I'm doomed but thanks anyway for the help, man
<Vivekananda> NP
<yigal> Vivekananda: that's the spirit, why upgrade the hardware if the computer does what you need
<yigal> Vivekananda: and hopefully, what you want it to
<Vivekananda> yigal: I dont want to even now but it is troubling me now
<Vivekananda> eg suddenly pdftk stopped working ( dependencies not present)
<dr_willis> it saves a list of installed packages to a  file.. then rereads the list Vivekananda  so yes
<yigal> Vivekananda: pdftk was the primary reason for me to revert back to Ubuntu from Arch
<dr_willis> you reinstall the clean os.. then use the list.
<veoozo> Hi.
<Vivekananda> then had to install sml module in emacs and that too is not working ( dependencies not satisfied)
<veoozo> Is this the place to come for help?
<yigal> veoozo: what type of help, sir?
<Vivekananda> also support for lucid is gone so I figured I might jump onto the next lts for the next 5 yrs :)
<dr_willis> veoozo:  we try :) if its ubuntu support
<dr_willis> i rarely worry about LTS or not..
<dr_willis> actually i dont worry about LTS at all.. ;P
<dr_willis> but im a home user. ;)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I wanted to worry even less than you !! :) . I wanted to install once in a lifetime and then just click for updates and keep using the system unless I buy a brand new laptop and then get a brand new OS :)
<veoozo> Well, I have installed Ubuntu (and Mint) on my Lenovo Ideapad Yoga 13. I cannot get the wifi to work! No matter what I do, it won't work. There is a thread going about this, but nobody's posted in 4 hours. Woukld you like a link?
<shade34321> when using dd from an internal drive to an external drive does the external drive need to be mounted?
<yigal> veoozo: sure
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  then you start having to get used to using old versions of apps...
<veoozo> Okay, hold on.
<yigal> shade34321: no
<yigal> shade34321: well wait
<yigal> shade34321: what are you doing with dd?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I am fine with using oldies for now. Hell pdftk was working fine until it suddenly collapsed god knows why
<shade34321> yigal: so if /dev/sda is the drive I want to copy and I'm copying it to the external /dev/sdi, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdi
<shade34321> and sdi is not mounted but is listed in fdisk
<Vivekananda> but I will try lubuntu once now
<dr_willis> shade34321:  imageing to a DEVICE- you dont mount.. Imageing to a FILEit has to be on a mounted Filesystem of course
<veoozo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911972 That's the link to the thread.
<shade34321> dr_willis: so what I did is correct then
<shade34321> should it take 3 hrs+ to copy over a 75GB hard drive?
<dr_willis> if you want to clone sda to sdb  you DONTmount sdb.. In fact you should use a live cd. and not have sda mounted either
<yigal> shade34321: depends on how the drives are connected
<dr_willis> shade34321:  you DIDuse a  bs=4M option to dd?
<shade34321> dr_willis: it's a production system we're cloning and we can't take it down:/
<shade34321> dr_willis: internal is SAS 15K if I remember correctly and external is mounted via USB 2.0
<dr_willis> shade34321:  theres NOguarentees that clone will be correct
<veoozo> Hello?
<dr_willis> veoozo:  Jello?
<dr_willis> cloneing a IN use  filesystem - is not a good idea
<yigal> shade34321: you may want to remount the disk to be copied as read only, if possible
<tgm4883> For he's a jolly good fello?
<veoozo> Anybody wlling to help?
<dr_willis> at least not via DD
<shade34321> dr_willis: I know but this is what I was told to do by my boss, so I do as he says but I've been waiting on it to finish to go home and now i'm just getting annoyed
<tgunr> ok, so I'm in xubuntu and accidently clicked on the calender thingee in the top menu bar, and now have a calendar that won't go away
<tgm4883> !patience | veoozo
<ubottu> veoozo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<veoozo> Whtever.
<dr_willis> shade34321:  theres better ways to backup  an IN use filesystem
<shade34321> personally I'm to scared to try this on a production server
<dr_willis> veoozo:  did you ask a support question?
<shade34321> dr_willis: well I have to have the disk be bootable so we can put it on another system
<shade34321> personally I would of used clonezilla but I can't take it down to use it
<tgm4883> dr_willis, he did, he's just being impatient
<dr_willis> shade34321:  it should be bootable.. but the users data files.. are not guarrentied to  be correct..
<dr_willis> shade34321:  if someone deleted files in mid -dd... well.. who  knows  what they will be like on the final image
<shade34321> dr_willis: not copying those, /home /storage and /scratch are all not be copied over
<shade34321> so it's just system files in /dev/sda which shouldn't be touched during the entire process
<dr_willis> shade34321:  there are ways to remount  / read only for a short time to make the  DD
<shade34321> dr_willis: How's that?
<dr_willis> mount -o remount
<dr_willis> but if its taking 4+hrs to image.... Id suggest getting some USB3 drives.
<shade34321> that won't cause any problems with log files?
<shade34321> dr_willis: no USB 3 ports on it because the drive is USB 3:/
<shade34321> lol
<shade34321> *no USB 3 ports on the server
<boom0917> Hi all What  audio program  do you all use to listen to SHOUTCAST music streams I am using 12.04 Lts
<dr_willis> You can get pcie Usb3 cards for like $20  if it has a pcie slot
<shade34321> dr_willis: they are being used with fiber connections to external raids
<shade34321> dr_willis: the other option was take another hard drive and put it in but I couldn't find out if the server had hot swappable drives or not so rather than risking it going down in a ball of flames I went the external route
<Wolfgang__> Hey i have a win 8 comp and i also want ubuntu
<BHXSpecter> Well slowly getting my laptop back in working order....now all I'm getting is the libdrm-nouveau2 stuff but still not found a way to fix it -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1703872/
<Wolfgang__> How can i acomplish this?
<dr_willis> fiber connections to raids.. and you  are backing up the system over usb2 ? does that seem... weird to anyone else?
<shade34321> dr_willis: it's not for a backup...need to make a clone to put it on another system, the other system was an experimental cluster but now it's needs to be used and nobody here was aroudn when either was put together
<dr_willis> i backed up a 3TB usb2 to another usb2 the other day... took.. err.. days
<raj> thanks dr_willis!
<shade34321> dr_willis: but I understand what you're saying, they're should be a better way
<dr_willis> shade34321:  clonezilla would let you clone pc1 to pc2 over the network..
<BHXSpecter> dear god, a 3TB backup? not sure I love my data THAT much
<shade34321> dr_willis: that was my original plan but I can't take down the first server
<dr_willis> BHXSpecter:  its the wifes movies and so forth  :)  so she  has like 3 copies.. one for each media player in the house.
<shade34321> dr_willis: the queue on the cluster are days long
<dr_willis> shade34321:  clonezilla dosent need to take it down..
<dr_willis> as far as i know
<Wolfgang__> Hey i have a win 8 comp and i also want ubuntu
<Wolfgang__> How can i acomplish this?
<shade34321> dr_willis: how so? The only way I know how to use it is via live CD
<dr_willis> I thought there was a clonezilla service.. but  i could be wrong
<shade34321> dr_willis: I'm not aware of any but I'll look it up.
<BHXSpecter> yeah a mad wife isn't something I like to deal with so I'd back up 3 TB too at that rate :)
<dr_willis> i tend to  just backup data.. not the whole OS
<Wolfgang__> can some one help me with this?
<shade34321> dr_willis: apparently you can set up a clonezilla server to back up over the network...guess we could of gone that route if there was an extra comptuer laying around
<dr_willis> shade34321:  hmm so the pc being cloned cant be its own server?
<shade34321> dr_willis: no, or rather it can but has to have the clonezilla stuff booted, ie live CD or installed
<boom0917> wolfgang  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu_installer%29
<dr_willis> i thought thats how i read the clonezilla site as they cloned itself to a 100+ pcs at the same time as a test
<Wolfgang__> boom0917, thank you
<dr_willis> so a working server with clonezliia could clone itself to  other pcss on the lan  via the netboot features or some other ways
<boom0917> your welcome
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:  a wubi install is not a normal install.. I dont use windows8 so no idea onissues with a normal install on it.
<dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<shade34321> dr_willis: I see what you're getting at, but I don't think clonezilla is a package taht can be installed
<shade34321> I'll double check
<Wolfgang__> dr_willis, is it a bad idea to try then?
<dr_willis> I  imagine the ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com have 1000s of posts on win8 installs
<Wolfgang__> ok
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:  to TRY wubi is ok..  just rember  its a TEST setup
<shade34321> dr_willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483992 , yeah it's only a distro and not an application:(
<Wolfgang__> Maybe i should try it in vm?
<shade34321> dr_willis: I'll let it run overnight...thanks for your help!
<dr_willis> 12.10 lubuntu in a vm works very well.
<Wolfgang__> ok
<boytoy> Hi. I'm trying to list some dependencies needed to compile Ruby. Can someone list these in order of importance for such a compile? gcc automake libtool bison readline
<Wolfgang__> Is virtual box the same as vm?
<dr_willis> boytoy:  install the build-essential package  and let it go..
<dr_willis> vbox is a VM. as is vmware. and others..
<Wolfgang__> Ok
<boytoy> dr_willis: I need to know the order of importance
<dr_willis> boytoy:  theres the apt-get build-dep  package           command to pull in needed deps to compile a package also
<dr_willis> boytoy:  i  dont see how the order matters.. or what your asking is confuseing..
<boytoy> That's cool but that's not what I asked
<dr_willis> time to clarify the quuestion then
<boytoy> Hi. I'm trying to list some dependencies needed to compile Ruby. Can someone list these in order of importance for such a compile? gcc automake libtool bison readline
<boytoy> Which is to say
<boytoy> Which of these tools are most important to a general build / compile process
<boytoy> Generally speaking
<dr_willis> sort of hard to compile anything without gcc installed. ;)
<boytoy> dr_willis: hehe
<karpuragauram> Dr_Willis. Have xubuntu on a USB. Have logged into it. Trying to copy home folder using is giving me permission errors.
<dr_willis> this  sounds suspuciously like  a CS homework question...
<boytoy> yes that is definitely #1 on the list
<karpuragauram> This is Vivekananda
<dr_willis> karpuragauram:  you  need to use sudo rights to copy things if they are not owned  by your user. live cd user is  called 'ubuntu' and wont be the  same as your  installed system normally
<Wolfgang__> How can i get 12.04 in vm?
<Wolfgang__> btw i dont have a vm.
<dr_willis> karpuragauram:  and wherfe you are copying to has to  be writeable as a user.. or use sudo
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> install vbox.. get lubuntu 12.10 iso.. boot it in vboxx .. install
<dr_willis> install vbox guest addations if they  dont get installed by default. ;)
<karpuragauram> But won't I have to set up the sudo first.  I don't have a password for it at the moment
<boytoy> dr_willis: it aint homework
<dr_willis> karpuragauram:  sudo  on live cd has no password last i looked
<dr_willis> boytoy:  its just a very vague general  question. ;)
<Wolfgang__> downloads just has deb files.
<karpuragauram> Kk
<dr_willis> vbox exists for windows...
<Wolfgang__> ok
<dr_willis> i use it there all the time..
<kmentat> Hi all. I'm having trouble getting my BCM4401 NIC to work, and I think it's because ssb is getting in the way, but I can't do anything to unload it.
<kmentat> Whenever I try and rmmod or modprobe -rv ssb the terminal soft-hangs (I can ctrl+c out of it).
<kmentat> I'm running 12.04 from the Mythbuntu 64-bit distro.
<Wolfgang__> My computer is warning me that it might be dangerous
<dr_willis> you could black the ssb module so  it never loads perhaps.
<dr_willis> blacklist
<Wolfgang__> Im fine right?
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:  we dont know  what you are doing exactly.. and Windows has all sorts of idiotic warnings..  then does dangerous/damageing things without asking....
<DarthEaron> what is modprobe exactly?
<dr_willis> modprobe loads a 'module' into the kernel.. which are normally  'driver files'
<Wolfgang__> Ok
<DarthEaron> okay what about dmesg
<kmentat> dr_willis, oh hell. I blacklisted it, but I forgot about update-initramfs. It's been a while since I've monkied with Ubuntu and I've been playing with FreeBSD all week, so I'm a bit turned around.
<dr_willis>   whatever.ko is normally a module file
<IveBeenBit> is there a chuser type command that will let me temporarily operate as a different user? And if so, how do I do it and change back to my regular user once I'm done?
<dr_willis> kmentat:  ;) i rarely ahve to  mess with the kernels.
<DarthEaron> oh my the way im stuck in windows for the time being, i have no computer at the moment
<mhaz> anyone know why there were two kernel updates this week?
<DarthEaron> su - %usernamehere%
<dr_willis> IveBeenBit:   you can use su to run a command as a differnt  user. if thats what youneed
<DarthEaron> su - %usernamehere%
<tds5016> hey. I'm having trouble installing libtinyxml. can someone help? http://pastebin.com/cAespAWZ
<kmentat> dr_willis, How long should a new initramfs take to generate on an old Core2Duo? I don't imagine it should take nearly this long.
<tds5016> this is stupidly frustrating. haha.
<dr_willis> kmentat:  no idea. I rarely ever pay  attention to such  things.. i  wouldent think more then a mion or 2
<IveBeenBit> dr_willis, Yes, I just thought of that - as in "sudo" but I am not after root access. I'm reading the su man page now and will report back if I need more info. Thanks.
<karpuragauram> Btw Dr_Willis. Thanks for being so patient and being online for so long helping everyone.
<dr_willis> main use of su in ubuntu is to switch to a NON root user. ;)
<kmentat> dr_willis, oop, nevermind, now I'm getting some console output from it. Guess it really *is* taking its sweet time.
<dr_willis> su billgates -c moneymaker.sh
<dr_willis> ;)
<DarthEaron> if i wanted to log in as zp from a terminal running with superman logged in i would run superman$ su - zp
<hermes123> I'm trying to set up a virtual "range" for students to use to practice web administration. One of the computers is a ubuntu box that needs to host a forum. Trick is, the VM isn't allowed to connect to the live internet to download any packages to host. Is there a native forum that I can host on an out of the box ubuntu distro?
<dr_willis> DarthEaron:  id check man su to verify its syntax
<kmentat> dr_willis, come on. That joke is so old… it's su steveballmer -c loselotsofmoney.sh now
<dr_willis> kmentat:  whos that?
<dr_willis> ;P
<DarthEaron> dr_willis: i used this a couple days ago on slackware... it should be the same
<tds5016> I'm not sure how I can get those dependencies
<kmentat> Ballmer's the guy who's running Microsoft these days, since Gates stepped aside a couple years ago.
<mhaz> su is root user
<IveBeenBit> thanks dr_willis you cleared up some questions I had even after reading the su man page
<dr_willis> mhaz:  su switches user.. it Can switch to root...
<dr_willis> mhaz but not on a default ubuntu  setup
<mhaz> true dat...
<kmentat> dr_willis, Steve Ballmer is the guy running Microsoft now, since Bill Gates stepped aside a few years ago. Remember "Developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers"?
<DarthEaron> everytime i was in root and wanted to use irssi i would run "su - zp" my terminal would then be a non root user and i would run irssi from threr
<dr_willis> kmentat:  not really.  I dont pay  much attention to pc news lately.. got sick  of hearing  whos sueing who every day
<dr_willis> DarthEaron:  you could jsut run  'login' for a similer effect i belive
<dr_willis> being root and switching to a user..  is sort of  backwards to  the ubuntu mindset/setups
<phoenixsampras> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<IveBeenBit> Why did this not work after I entered the password? I got a "missing operand" error: su billgates -c mkdir ./test
<phoenixsampras> y get this error when i do apt-get update
<tgm4883> phoenixsampras, that isn't a valid PPA
<DarthEaron> dr_willis: never tried to use login command before... hmmm ill keep that in mind for when i get back
<dr_willis> phoenixsampras:  that looks like  a totally wrong ppa.. looks like a geenric example ppa name
<chamunks> Is there any sandboxing software like www.sandboxie.com for ubuntu?  I know about Chrooting and Virtual Machines but im thinking more specifically like sandboxie.
<tgm4883> phoenixsampras, I'd bet money you copied and pasted and example as an actual command
<dr_willis> like from the ppa help popup baloon. ;)
<phoenixsampras> dr_willis: should i remove it?
<DarthEaron> tgm4883: i agree
<dr_willis> phoenixsampras:  its useless... so why wouldent you  want to remove  it?
<phoenixsampras> dr_willis: so after this error is safe to do apt-get upgrade ?
<dr_willis> it shouldent be  breaking a apt-get update/upgrade in any case
<dr_willis> its just a warning
<mhaz> dr_willis: do you know why there were two kernel updates this week?
<dr_willis> W: Failed    <--------- W = warning
<Wolfgang__> I have vm how do i get a linux installer for it?
<dr_willis> mhaz i never noticed.
<tds5016> anyone able to help me with the libtinyxml headers issue?
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:  clarify what you mean.. we dont have ESP.
<mhaz> ok. must not be an issue.
<dano> any mmorpgs for ubuntu
<Wolfgang__> I installed virtual box how do i get an installer for linux?
<phoenixsampras> dr_willis: thanks!!
<kmentat> dr_willis, This was back in like 2000. He started with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc and this was his encore at another event: http://youtu.be/8To-6VIJZRE
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:  when using virtualbox. you  really  want  to read its manual  .. start downloading the lubuntu  12.10 iso  file.. and read the vbox docs as it downloads
<tgm4883> Wolfgang__, you stick the virtual CD (ISO) into the virtual cd drive on the virtual machine
<Wolfgang__> ok
<Wolfgang__> can you give me a link to the iso?
<dr_willis> vbox hass some of the best manual/docs ive seen.. and no one ever reads it. ;)
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<tgm4883> seriously
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DarthEaron> wow man, you could have definatly googled that one
<tds5016> http://pastebin.com/cAespAWZ
<kmentat> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lb27> !google
<tds5016> can someoneplease help me with this?
<tgm4883> kmentat, I don't think "ubuntu download" would be considered google-fu
<DarthEaron> tds5016: whats your problem?
<dr_willis> tds5016:  its a good idea to give a summary  of  the  problem. not  just a paste.. (or did i  miss the question)
<kmentat> tgm4883, prolly not.
<tds5016> sorry. tinxml won't install.
<IveBeenBit> Why did this not work after I entered the password? I got a "missing operand" error:  $ su billgates -c mkdir ./test
<tds5016> neither the headers or the library
<Wolfgang__> Um where do i get the iso? can you just give me a link to the right one?
<kmentat> The problem is pretty simple: tgm4883 is trapped in dependency hell.
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:  im on my phone..  so  no..   the lubuntu homepage should have links
<Wolfgang__> ok
<DarthEaron> tds5016: taking a look now
<tds5016> definitely dep hell... can someone help me grab these deps?
<BHXSpecter> does this error mean the package is broke or my installation is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1703872/ at first it was giving dependency errors but now it is just the one library
<kmentat> Wolfgang__, http://lubuntu.net/ — There's a big download link at the top.
<DarthEaron> tds5016: when is the last time you run sudo apt-get update?
<ethana3> So, I installed Ubuntu Touch Preview on my Nexus 10
<dr_willis> A Jolly Candy Like Download Button! but Will he  press it?
<dr_willis> ;)
<tds5016> seconds ago. that actually breaks too. haha.
<ethana3> anybody have any idea how long I should wait for it to boot up?
<dr_willis> ethana3:   checkin #ubuntu-tablet
<Oblivion1500> hello, i am having trouble connecting to ssh via my public ip i have put my router in dmz and in my router put my server in dmz so i should be able to access all of its ports
<Oblivion1500> http://imgur.com/W4kYm68
<ethana3> dr_willis: thanks, will do
<DarthEaron> tds5016: can you put the attempt into pastebin?
<dr_willis> Oblivion1500:  router in the  dmz? you  got nested routers?
<histo> Oblivion1500: if router is in dmz then it will answer port. You still need to port forward since you ahve a router
<histo> double nat
<tds5016> shttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1704058/
<Oblivion1500> really, well let me do that
<tds5016> DarthEaron: ^
<histo> dr_willis: Most likely dsl/cable model > router > pC
<tds5016> sorry about that.
<tds5016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1704058/
<DarthEaron> tds5016: also could you please put DarthEaron: in the begining of your messages, it makes things easier for me
<tgm4883> shttp? is that like a more quiet version of http?
<dr_willis> i  never  noticed a dmz setting needed for  the router.
<tds5016> DarthEaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1704058/
<tds5016> ;-)
<tds5016> tgm4883: or it's a really crappy version ;-)
<dr_willis> when using 2 routers. i put the 2nd one one in some sort  of hub/switch  mode.. i  recall
<histo> dr_willis: I use it to avoid a double nat. At one location the DSL modem puts thte internal router in the DMZ then I can control port forwarding on the internal router instead oon the dsl modem.
<tgm4883> dr_willis, maybe the first router is some crappy ISP provided one that has the built in modem
<dr_willis> ive never really used DSL/ADSL
<Wolfgang__> Do i create a hard drive
<Wolfgang__> ?
<histo> dr_willis: Same thing for cable modem.
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:  do you  recall us mentionging how valueable reading the vbox manual  is?
<Wolfgang__> Yes but that requires brain power
<dr_willis> Wolfgang__:   you  want to install a virtual os into  a virtual machine.. you  need a virtual  hd.. .... its not virtual rocket-surgery
<tgm4883> lol
<Wolfgang__> Thank you!
<DarthEaron> someone correct me if im wrong please because i lack confidence on this. but the errors your getting keep saying to use -tvv option so i think you should try sudo apt-get update -tvv
<dr_willis> howeger there is a  real  virtual box manual  at their homepage.
<tds5016> DarthEaron: I think the issue is with my firewall possibly. haha.
<Wolfgang__> Do i want disk image or?
<tds5016> what is tvv?
<DarthEaron> tds5016: how would that make a difference?
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. hit next...
<tds5016> if it works, no. haha. but it would be nice to know what is broken :-)
<tgm4883> Wolfgang__, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch05.html
<dr_willis> there is a #virtualbox support channel  i  belive
<kmentat> Ok, so I think update-initramfs is hanging
<dr_willis> they will proberly  say to  read the manual also...
<Oblivion1500> histo: so forwarded both the modem to the router and the router to the server on port 22
<tds5016> DarthEaron: still no love with -tvv
<dr_willis> because to be honest.. we dont have the vbox dialogs/wizard memorized...
<tds5016> DarthEaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1704084/
<dr_willis> they  have a help button on them dont they?
<xadin> anyone here have one of the korean monitors? shimian, catleap, etc. And has it working with nvidia twinview ?
<xadin> I have been able to get the 2560x1440 shimian working fine but the 21" 1680x1050 monitor beside it will only run in 800x600, been messing with xorg.conf to no avail
<tds5016> is there a way to ignore checksum?
<dr_willis> xadin:  evenif you just plug it in by itself?
<tds5016> with apt-get?
<histo> Oblivion1500: You have a doulbe nat situation.
<xadin> both work fine by themselves
<xadin> I want dual working
<dr_willis> xadin:  as a test.. reduce the res on the other  monitor.. see if  you  can then up the 2nd one..
<Oblivion1500> histo: do you want me to take off the dmz?
<dr_willis> xadin:  ive seen some limited  cards not able to handle Huge dual monitor setuos
<Oblivion1500> or what do you mean?
<histo> Oblivion1500: What I usually do to fix it if you can't put your modem in bridged mode and allow your router to handle the ocnneciton you need to: On the modem put the router in the DMZ also, then on the router forward ports to your internal ip of server.
<xadin> it works in windows just fine
<xadin> you're saying reduce the 2560x1440 monitor?
<Guest7464> Could any body do me a favour?
<dr_willis> xadin:  and you are using thee windows drivers there also...  which are  not the same
<Guest7464> My sd
<tds5016> DarthEaron: any other ideas?
<kmentat> Guest7464, depends on the favor
<dr_willis> xadin:  try  differnt res;'s - i recall seeing this issue once  a few months back.
<Guest7464> my sd card cann't be recongnised
<Guest7464> system is 12.04 lts
<xadin> I have been trying but no matter what rez I set the 21" to it defaults to 800x600
<DarthEaron> tds5016: take a look at pastebin.com/8nk6cq8
<DarthEaron> clear
<DarthEaron> tds5016: take a look at pastebin.com/8nk6cq8
<dr_willis> xadin:  what chipset?
<Guest7464> hello
<xadin> I can only set the rez in the xorg.conf file, nvidia-settings won't let me choose a rez other than the 2560x1440 which is only for the 27"
<Guest7464> kmentnt
<xadin> nvidia 560
<DarthEaron> tds5016: see if that fits the issue your having
<Guest7464> kmentat
<xadin> tried a few different monitors
<xadin> I mean, drivers
<xadin> nvidia, not nouveau
<tds5016> unkown paste id
<xadin> works fine in nouveau but I need the performance.
<dr_willis> xadin:  sounds likesome buggy  drivers or other weirdness...
<Oblivion1500> histo: on my modem my router is in dmz and forwarding port 22 to it, in my router my server is in dmz and having port 22 forwarded to it, what needs to be fixed with that? should i take my server out of dmz?
<dr_willis> i was playigmn  Team Fortress  2 in Noveau  i  think .. ;)  by mistake the other day
<tds5016> DarthEaron: sorry ot rewrite, forgot to add your name... it's an unkown paste id ;-)
<Oblivion1500> dmz was only temp untill i figured out the problem anyway
<kmentat> Where does grub keep its blacklist?
<xadin> can nvidia not do xinerama? does it require twinview?
<dr_willis> kmentat:  a blacklist of what>
<BHXSpecter> dr_willis: you didn't have any issues with Steam and the error I have? It was installing steam that made me start getting the nouveau2 error
<dr_willis> Twinview is Xinerama-supercharged
<DarthEaron> tds5016: goto dragonforge.org click on the tab that says help this guy
<dr_willis> BHXSpecter:  i had some other steam quirks.. but its working now
<kmentat> dr_willis, modules. My update-initramfs hs hanging after adding a certain firmware, and now I'm trying to follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095631
<histo> Oblivion1500: on your modem don't forward any ports just put router in DMZ. The on router just forward port 22 to server.  That's it and take server out of dmz
<dr_willis> kmentat:  i recall some kernel blacklist options  but i dont  recall  the syntax.. it would be a setting on the kernel line i think  in /etc/default/grub
<BHXSpecter> hmm....I had some issues, but it told me to add the x-swat/x-updates to the list and now anything I try to update/upgrade/install/remove gives me the libdrm-nouveau2 error  so I thought I would ask
<DarthEaron> how do you make chages to your kernal
<kmentat> dr_willis, that's fine, I'm just trying to find incongruities between the modprobe blacklist and the grub blacklist.
<kmentat> Well, that was no-go.
<DarthEaron> tds5016: anything?
<xadin> I found someone with the same issue, same shimian 2560x1440, and same res for second monitor, he describes it here. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1206170#p1206170
<tds5016> doesn't seem to have worked :-(
<DarthEaron> did it change the output of apt-get update at all?
<xadin> catleap and shimian are the same
<DarthEaron> 2wUGTYG>U:Y^9~%TKWEGWF=-------------
<xadin> dr_willis: ya he has exactly the same problem.
<DarthEaron> sorry guys that was the cat
<dr_willis> heh.. silly kitty. this isent reddit
<Bray90820> It turns out the current charging bug has been fixed
<MrHacks> exit
<Oblivion1500_> histo: i did that and im still getting a econnrefused error
<IveBeenBit> Why did this not work after I entered the password? I got a "mkdir: missing operand" error:  $ su billgates -c mkdir ./test
<magn3ts> Anyone use GLC/Gamecaster? Is it really superior to using a "regular" X-level recording software?
<kmentat> Note to self: set up a fresh kernel to compile while I'm at work. This generic 3.5.whatever isn't thrilling me too much right now.
<DarthEaron> i use vlc to record my screen, its not too bad
<BHXSpecter> didn't know vlc could record the screen....I always used recordmydesktop, but can't install it on my laptop due to the library error I get ..though I do have vlc installed
<jpmh> how do I change the descriptions that grub shows for the partitions on boot?
<kmentat> OK, dr_willis, in answer to your question: yes, I blacklisted those modules, did an update-initramfs and I still can't use my network card. ssb is still loaded.
<AcidRain2012> would it be safe to install directx in wine
<AcidRain2012> ?
<kmentat> AcidRain2012, it's in a sort of sandbox, so I can't imagine why not.
<kmentat> I mean, it's not like DirectX will be running when wine isn't.
<BHXSpecter> depends on the DX version as I've got errors about OS not being supported
<dr_willis> it may be built into the kernel.. but that would be weird kmentat
<AcidRain2012> kmentat, but my goal is to use directx to create a program that will poll ip addresses to get game data. so im kinda creating a program that needs to be ran 24/7
<dr_willis> wine has its own directx
<kmentat> dr_willis, suddenly compiling a whole new kernel from source doesn't seem totally crazy.
<DarthEaron> dr_willis: how to your mess with the kernal?
<dr_willis> or use the winetricks tool
<kmentat> Can I cross-compile a Linux kernel from within OS X?
<dr_willis> DarthEaron: i dont any more
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Oblivion1500_> histo: is there another answer?
<DarthEaron> thanks guys, i just thought that the kernal was something really low level that we did not have contyrol over anymore
<kmentat> !kernal
<kmentat> !kernal
<kmentat> Doesn't know about KERNAL? What a crock. The bot should learn some history ;P
<vincentS> could anyone help me with some modules i want loading on boot and making stuff automount http://pastebin.com/SAtCsTMi
<Oblivion1500> kernEl?
<kmentat> Oblivion1500, KERNAL. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KERNAL
<Oblivion1500> lol
<dr_willis> Popcorn Kernel
<tds5016> what package would install the string library?
<DarthEaron> Kernal mustard
<tds5016> #include <string> makes my C program explode.
<tds5016> haha.
<dr_willis> tds5016:   you did install the build-essential package?
<tds5016> yeah.
<tds5016> that's what's weird.
<tds5016> haha.
<dr_willis> strings are for lolcats.  But ive no idea..  i  tend to just shotgun install  dev packages  till  i get them all.
<Oblivion1500> so nobody here can help me with my ssh issue?
<tds5016> dr_willis: what dev packages might have it?
<Oblivion1500> i guess ill just go over to mean old openssh
<kmentat> oh ffs
<kmentat> I don't even have ncurses?
<kmentat> What kind of distro is this?!
<vincentS> come on man it comes with gnome what did u expect :P
<iceroot> kmentat: install if if you need it
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me install Florence Virtual Keyboard
<kmentat> iceroot, this machine has no network connectivity (the problem I'm trying to fix), and I don't feel like manually chasing down the dependency tree like this is the stone age of package management.
<kmentat> I'm going back to trying to patch around this stupid broken module.
<iceroot> kmentat: if you have a support question you are welcome to use this channel if you want to troll/flame please dont use this channel
<dr_willis> kmentat:  theres not  really any developer packages installed  by  default.
<kmentat> dr_willis, yeah, I keep forgetting that...
<Starscream59> I was wondering if 13.04 can be installed via wubi?
<dr_willis> kmentat:  there are ppa's out  for newer kernels ibelive
<kmentat> I got used to FreeBSD and how everything is built from source.
<tds5016> this library not existing sucks. haha.
<kmentat> ppa?
<Wolfgang__> 13.04 is out?
<iceroot> Wolfgang__: no
<Wolfgang__> ok
<MrHacks> Does anyone know how to get Bluetooth setup especially for a GC-WB300D network card? I've been reading on mail-archive there has been some activity with this issue and I would seriously like to use the bluetooth featueres on my WIFI+BT card.
<Starscream59> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Wolfgang__> Whats is the difference from lubuntu and ubuntu?
<iceroot> Wolfgang__: the desktop, ubuntu is using unity, lubuntu is using lxde which is designed to use on not so powerfull pcs
<Wolfgang__> ok
<Wolfgang__> What is unity?
<iceroot> !unity | Wolfgang__
<ubottu> Wolfgang__: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis, when installing directx, i get an error saying one of the dlls couldnt be loaded
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:  as ffar as i  know   wine  comes  with directx. or you  use the winetricks tools to  instgall  needed dirextx bits.. you DONT run the directx installer in wine
<dr_willis> i bet #winehq would  know  more
<dr_willis> Unity  can be very slow when used in virtualbox.   but with vm;s its normallybest to  keep  them as light  as possible anyway
<Wolfgang__> ok
<Wolfgang__> The iso is taking forever. before it finiished earlyer my laptop died
<Wolfgang__> So i had to restart
<kmentat> Wolfgang__, is a torrent an option?
<kmentat> Those are pretty quick, and resume nicely.
<Wolfgang__> Yes
<kmentat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Wolfgang__> I dont have utorrent or anything though
<MrHacks> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Wolfgang__> im already like half way done
<Bray90820> Anyone know how to install Florence Virtual Keyboard
<kmentat> Well that was weird. Disk drive for /tmp was not ready...
<kmentat> THERE WE GO! Found out my b44 had been blacklisted by *grumblegrumble* 1@#!£ª¨¶ing Broadcom.
<demkantor> anyone here know how to add a windows option back into grub? i lost mine and have been trying to get it back for two days, a few here have already tried to help but im still stuck!
<demkantor> currently trying to use grub customizer to add it but .... im a noob
<MrHacks> The BluetoothSetup page is old
<boom0917> whats the most common webpage used to get new themes and icon packages
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis, dx9 failed to install properly. i gave up on it. not that big of an issue
<karpuragauram> Hey everyone. I shrunk the /home partition from a live CD then tried to boot into my os but getting home not found error and login not happenning. What should I do to set home again to the now shrunk partition
<dr_willis> karpuragauram: check its uuid vs whats in fstab
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<iceroot> karpuragauram: have a look at /etc/fstab  there should be a line with a UUID and your home, see the new UUID with "sudo blkid" and enter the new UUID for your home in /etc/fstab
<grendal-prime> internal mic fails untell i switch it to mic then back to internal
<grendal-prime> grrrr
<karpuragauram> Got it
<karpuragauram> Trying
<demkantor> anyone ever loose option to boot into windows after ubuntu install?
<dr_willis> demkantor: its possible grubs confused and not seeing the windows install
<karpuragauram> Could I get blkid to gimme the sizes too. It is mixed up so i need to find the crrect juisi
<karpuragauram> Uuid
<demkantor> dr_willis: yeah i think thats what up, i know windows is still on hard drive but i cant boot to it, ive tried everything the forums have to give to no avail
<dr_willis> you could  rerun sudo update-grub if that fails.. add a custome entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<surbs> Quantal Quetzal: would it be ok to delete .local/share/Trash/expunged ? it currently contains 8.1GB
<dr_willis> its your deleted files
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<demkantor> also a few helpfull people have tried to help me as weel, tried the update-grub, nothing helps, tried setboot+something, tried the boo repair
<dr_willis> empty the trash via the filemanager is a better way
<demkantor> dr_willis: how do i add custom entry?
<demkantor> im trying to do just that with grub customizer right now i think...
<dr_willis> edit the file i gave earlier...
<surbs> dr_willis, does sudo update-frub attempt to empty the trash via the filemanager?
<surbs> update-grub*
<dr_willis> surbs: err no. why would it touch user files
<surbs> dr_willis, so what is meant by via filemanager?
<dr_willis> the default desktop filemanager you normally use when you click on a folder....
<dr_willis> thats nautilus btw..
<surbs> dr_willis, ok truth thats what i thought. was checking to make sure that we were on same page! and oh rele thank you will not make mistake again.
<dr_willis> not sure how it could get onfused with grub.....
<demkantor> i dont see etc/grub, do i have to add that folder into /etc ?
<dr_willis> demkantor:  i think i said   grub.d /
<surbs> dr_willis, <--- becuase you are not tagging before your posts, was unable to distinguish who you were talking to.
<butts> Hello! I'm having an issue I don't have in Windows. My trackpad seems laggy when I use it but my USB mouse I plug in is perfectly smooth. Any ideas?
<demkantor> im blind.
 * MrHacks sighs because he will never get his bluetooth controller set up for steam because the bluetooth documentation is older than his grandma
<dr_willis> gamepads for tf2? ;)
<butts> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 with everything updated as well
<demkantor> dr_willis: what do i add inside the 40_custom? im new so not sure the exact words to add
<dr_willis> demkantor:  add whatever entry would be needed to boot the os you want.. I dont know what a stanza would look like for windows.. you would have to hit up the grub docs/guides.forums for that
<MrHacks> sixaxis. I just need to figure out why this m****f***ing GC-WB300D network device doesn't show up on 12.10 neither this targus bluetooth dongle
<MatthewL> dr_willis: can I ask about ubottu?
<demkantor> dr_willis: thanks, ill dig up that forum!
<dr_willis> all i know about the bot.. would basically be at the bots homepage.  MatthewL
<MatthewL> Thanks!
<surbs> dr_willis, thank you for the help, why did 8GB get moved their? is there a way to prevent having files moved there after being deleted?
<surbs> dr_willis, there*
<MatthewL> How are Debian packages put together as opposed to rpm?
<MatthewL> And where are babies made from?
<MatthewL> Why is Ubuntu Debian based? Philosophy or technical?
<dr_willis> surbs:  thats the function of the trashcan... just like in windows
<wei_> how do I find the repo that libreadline5-dev is hosted at? want to add it to my sources.list
<dr_willis> !find libreadline
<ubottu> Found: libreadline-dev, libreadline-gplv2-dev, libreadline5, libreadline5-dbg, libreadline6, libreadline6-dbg, libreadline6-dev, libruby, libreadline-java, libreadline-java-doc (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libreadline&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<dr_willis> libreadline5 seems to be in the repos
<dr_willis> !info libreadline5
<ubottu> libreadline5 (source: readline5): GNU readline and history libraries, run-time libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2-12 (quantal), package size 122 kB, installed size 319 kB
<dr_willis> !info libreadline5-dev
<ubottu> Package libreadline5-dev does not exist in quantal
<wei_> thanks, this is the one I want but I can't find the source: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libreadline5-dev
<surbs> dr_willis, i guess my novice status is showing quite a bit here hahaha. just find it interesting that when something something is deleted it still isn't "fully deleted"? unless ubuntu provides a process to do this?
<dr_willis> hmm.  perhaps its a diffent name package for the -devvv
<dr_willis> surbs:  that would be the 'emptying the trash via the file manager' that works identically in windows...
<MatthewL> Magical bot
<dr_willis> there is a way to directly delete i recall.
<john__> johncrist1988
<dr_willis> or use the command line
<john__> Hello everyone
<MatthewL> hi
<simon> hello
<MatthewL> !Info Debian
<surbs> dr_willis, so "rm" is sufficient for "fully deleting" files/directories/ect? or is a backup for recovery purposes always going to be stored in the trash?
<MatthewL> !info packages
<ubottu> Package packages does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> surbs:  theres delete to trashcan tools for the cli if you  want them
<dr_willis> rm does not move to the trash
<MatthewL> !info ant
<ubottu> ant (source: ant): Java based build tool like make. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-4build2 (quantal), package size 1793 kB, installed size 2086 kB
<MatthewL> !info maven
<ubottu> maven (source: maven): Java software project management and comprehension tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-3 (quantal), package size 1265 kB, installed size 1490 kB
<MatthewL> Wow
<MatthewL> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<lunitik> MatthewL: you can /msg the bot
<IdleOne> in fact, it is preferred
<MatthewL> Beauty
<surbs> dr_willis, ahhh after reading the "man rm" i think im looking to use "shred" instead of "rm."
<surbs> dr_willis, thanks once again for the help. your awesome :)
<dr_willis> 'secure deletion of stuff you dont want the wife to find' ;)
<bartley69> anyone have torrentleech invite?
<surbs> dr_willis, hahahaha good thing i wont be married at least 10+ years XD
<surbs> dr_willis, am restarting to update
<yazrisal> anyone can help me to make my USB tethering work? it keep attempting to reconnect but seems always failed :(
<yazrisal> help me straight by teamviewer please
<Ceal> fuck you everyone
<Ceal> go the hell fucks
<BillyZane2> hi
<yazrisal> im using 12.10 LTS
<BillyZane2> when i'm in terminal, how do i complete a file name before I finish typing it?
<BillyZane2> i thought it was tab, but tab is not working
<yazrisal> i mean 12.04 LTS
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  it is tab.. if you are using bash
<BillyZane2> hey willis!
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  try echo $SHELL
<BillyZane2> ok
<BillyZane2> i am definitely in bash
<BillyZane2> i start by typing the name, in a case sensitive manner, i press tab, no completion. so weird
<dr_willis> theres a /etc/bash_completion scriot i  recall thats normally ran by the .profile or .bashrc
<BillyZane2> i am using konsole
<dr_willis> not weird at all if bash did not  enable the bash_completion
<BillyZane2> oh really
<BillyZane2> hmmm
<dr_willis> the whole bash completion  is a some what recent thing. :)  i  rember  not  having it for years.
<dr_willis> then ubuntu i recall  started using it by default
<BillyZane2> it's very convenient
<dr_willis> check your  .bashrc and .profile and other .* files compared to  whats in /etc/skel   see if they ahve been altered.  or missing
<bean> make sure that /etc/bash.bashrc doesn't have the lines about completion commented out
<BillyZane2> i don't really need to get this fixed, but i'd like to know why it doesn't work and how to activate it
<bean> but that would be very odd.
<dr_willis> you are on a normal desktop install and not  a  vps?
<BillyZane2> ok, i'll check
<dr_willis> there a command/script in /etc/ that bash runs. to enable the feature i recall
<lunitik> dr_willis: doesn't really matter if they're missing, if they are it uses the /etc/skel stuff
<BillyZane2> in /etc/skel , all i see is one file: examples.desktop
<BillyZane2> oh wait
<BillyZane2> i see more if i do ls -alh
<mao> ?
<BillyZane2> there's a .bashrc and a bash .profile
<dr_willis> its in .bashrc
<dr_willis> look at the file
<BillyZane2> err
<BillyZane2> yeah
<nameless`> hi there
<dr_willis>   /etc/bash_completion
<tgunr> is it sufficient to determine if a package is installed to use `'which' e.g. `whichaptitude'
<nameless`> i was wondering if there exist any handwriting chinese virtual keyboard as in iphone
<BillyZane2> hmm...
<bean> tgunr, one sec I actually read something about this
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1704530
<tgunr> I'm looking at a bash script which needs to find out if a package exists, and install it if not
<BillyZane2> what should i be looking for? completion? ....
<nameless`> i installed an Ubuntu laptop for my chinese family but they don't know pin yin and they need to write the glyphe
<x2xx3x> exit
<dr_willis> look at the  last few lines.. its in there BillyZane2
<BillyZane2> umm.. dr willis, i know there's a grep | completion i should be using, but i'm not sure how the full syntax goes
<dr_willis> no idea why its not enabled.  try source .bashrc and se eif it starts working
<yazrisal> hello?
<yazrisal> sorry i just reconnect
<BillyZane2> i see it dr_willis
<yazrisal> please help me to get my USB tethering work
<BillyZane2> is it.... cat .bashrc grep| completion
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  could be  somthing else thats not getting ran or some other  chanvge that you did thats  not  running all  the  scripts
<xadin> so, fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 on laptop, steam shows up in software center, installs and works. Fresh install of 12.04 on my desktop and steam is missing from the software center, what gives?
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  you  cansee the last paragraph of code in .bashrc looks for  the bash completion stuff.   and  runs it if its seen.  ;)
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: i saw it after you pointed it out. how did you know it would be there?
<BillyZane2> how do you even know how to find that file
<xjdesx> can someone help me
<xadin> dr_willis: a guy in #xorg helped me get the video working, the config that guy posted should not have worked for him, all I had to do was set a correct modeline.
<xjdesx> please!!!
<xadin> these korean monitors rock
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  its been in there for years
 * xjdesx pm me if you have time to kill, you know how to install aircrack and you want to make $10 via paypal right now!!
<BillyZane2> you are truly gifted. i have so much to learn
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  and those are the standard bash  stgartup files
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  download source.. compile source.. run binary
<xjdesx> no
<xjdesx> doesn't work
<BillyZane2> ohh
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  send the $$ to an aniumal shelter
<xjdesx> i need someone to actually help me. I'm new to linux, new to ubuntu, new to Vmware
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  or find a ppa for it
<xjdesx> ppa?
<Jeruvy> xjdesx you should try #backtrack
<dr_willis> running aircrack in vmware? is that even possible?
<bean> tgunr, use the "hash" command
<bean> like
<bean> "hash git"
<bean> and check the exit code
<tgunr> bean: trying
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  you are using ubuntu or backtrack?
<BillyZane2> omg... something weird just happened... konsole crashed. and now half my applications are closed
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  if the parent process dies.. so do the childern (launched from it ) processes - mostof the time
<Guest59582> hi
<BillyZane2> you are awesome, you know that? thanks for all the help over the last few weeks
<bean> tgunr, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/592620/check-if-a-program-exists-from-a-bash-script seems to be the best reference on this
<xjdesx> ubuntu
<xjdesx> 12.0.4
<bean> Guest59582, hi
<tgunr> I don't see much difference between `hash command; echo $?' and `which command; echo $?'
<dr_willis> !find  aircrack
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng
<dr_willis> !info  aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (quantal), package size 816 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<dr_willis> aircrack-ng seems to  be in the normal repos xjdesx
<dr_willis> sudo  apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Jeruvy> it is and it's preinstalled on backtrack, no muss no fuss.
 * tgunr wonders why he needs aircrack, its only good for WEP which no one really uses
<dr_willis> description says wep/wpa
<dr_willis> ;)
<tgunr> and yes, you can use backtrack in VM
<dr_willis> but can you use aircrqack in a vm
<Jeruvy> yep
<bean> tgunr, yeah, things i've ready, like that stack overflow ? seem to say its best to use hash tho
<tgunr> AKAIK no one has/can crack WPA yet except maybe NSA
<dr_willis> or would it be cracking your  virtual  netsork.  ;)
<tgunr> ok, will use that for now, thanks bean
<xjdesx> deb http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aircrack-ng/
<xjdesx> how come i cant add that as a source?
<xjdesx> i can't add a repo
<dr_willis> the  universe repo is one of the default repos.. you just enable it in the software-sources tool
<Jeruvy> how are you doing it?
<dr_willis> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xjdesx> what??
<xjdesx> can someone PM me please
<xjdesx> i really will pay $10 for a tutorial
<dr_willis> software-sources.. click to enable universe
<xjdesx> but your undivided attention
<Jeruvy> xjdesx you need to make more sense
<tgunr> bean: ok hash is correct as a builtin as I need to chect the exit staus
<wiggmpk> tgunr: do you have any source to that claim? I thought WPA and WPA2 were both crackable for along time now
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  you tried a simple 'sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng' yet?
<tgunr> $100 might generate some interest
<andrew> hi
<Jeruvy> xjdesx you could consider listening and following some of the good advice you've been given for free :)
<dr_willis> actually a 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng' would be better
<xjdesx> i have tried EVERY tutorial
<xjdesx> I've been working on this for a few days
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  i dont know whatg sort of tutoriual you  need.. you just install it same as you would any other packabge
<xjdesx> i even tried editing the common.stk
<dr_willis> its in the default repositories
<Jeruvy> xjdesx but you haven't told us what your problem is'
<xjdesx> it doesn't work
<dr_willis> so  we have no  idea what you  have been doing for 2 days
<xjdesx> i get so many errors
<tgunr> wiggmpk: negative, big difference on how the two work, WEP can be cracked easily notso WPA, unless things have changed in  the past few month, I was looking at it last fall for a client
<xjdesx> hold on..how do I enable repos?
<xjdesx> in terminal
<xjdesx> how do i install what i need for adding repos
<xjdesx> cus in Ubuntu software mananger it does not work!
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment the ones you  need
<wiggmpk> tgunr: I would agree with you if it was WPA-Enterprise, but PSK encryption doesnt take much.. just time
<dr_willis> xjdesx:   if your software manager  is  not working.. then  you got deeper issues..
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  and we gave you the exact commands for the terminal to install the package
<xjdesx> i've done all those cmds
<xjdesx> im sorry for bugging you guys i know it's annoying being on the receiving end
<xjdesx> i've done sudo apt-get install ..
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  tried --> 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng' and tell us error  messages would be a good starting point
<xjdesx> wget http://www...
<Jeruvy> xjdesx if they didn't work pastebin the errors so we can help
<xjdesx> ok
<dr_willis> wget? what wget?
<xjdesx> should I be root?
<xjdesx> or my own user
<dr_willis> note the use of SUDO....
<tgunr> geez
<dr_willis> you  use sudo  to gain root rights as needed
<xjdesx> dr_willis,  i'm new to linux
<xjdesx> total noob
<xjdesx> ease up
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  so we have to  wonder why you are wanting aircrack then...
<tgunr> yep
<dr_willis> isent the universe repo  enabled by default on 12.04+ ?
<xjdesx> B/c I just moved into a new apartment and i can't get into the router to open ports formy xbox and amillion other devices
<tozen> xjdesx: if u r noob so what 4 you trying to crack wifi?
<xjdesx> i have no access to router
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: it was for me
<xjdesx> they wont give me password, and believe me i'm really good w/ comps w windows
<dr_willis> so on a clean new instgall.. the 'sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng' should just work
<xjdesx> i know how to bypass stuff, get login info, etc
<tgunr> xjdesx: go get a bottle of wine, settle down and study the subject
<xjdesx> how do i do a clean install? how do i remove everything related to aircrack
<xjdesx> tgunr, I'm going to. The problem is, I think my linux is messed up. It's not on a disc, i'm using VMware and i just feel like it wasnt properly installed
<dr_willis> xjdesx:   when you first install - the universe repo should be  enabled and those commands  should just work.. whatever tutorials you  have followed  may havce broken things.. we  dont kno w what they did
<tgunr> xjdesx: askubuntu.com, google, stackoverflow all are at your siposal
<xjdesx> i have repos installed
<dr_willis> xjdesx:  perhaps a clean install to a new vmware session would be the  best place to  start
<wiggmpk> xjdesx: and you realize what your doing is most probably illegal right?
<xjdesx> it just all of a sudden wont let me  add new ones
 * tgunr is no longer interested
<xjdesx> i'm not doing it to "hack" im doing it just to have access to my router that I pay for monthly
<dr_willis> i suggest a cleannew install in a new vm session, then try the commands gaven.
<xjdesx> k
<dr_willis> then come back with any error messages
<xjdesx> im gonna re-install
<xjdesx> ok
<xjdesx> thank u
<dr_willis> and read the ubuntu  manual while you install
<dr_willis> !manual | Xjs|moonshine
<ubottu> Xjs|moonshine: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> oops
<dr_willis> he left
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tozen> :)
<dr_willis> its amazeing the things people think they  need to  do.. must be  windows mindset.
<tgunr> eighth day wonder if you ask me dr
<wiggmpk> I don't get how cracking a wifi password would give him access to forward ports
<dr_willis> wiggmpk:  me either. ;)
<dr_willis> of course.. aircrack has been ported to other os's i  imagine  also..
<dr_willis> im still not sure how aircrack in a vm gets info from the wireless network..
<Ademan> I'm trying to get a USB wifi adapter working because my internal is dead... I have the hardware switch OFF, because having it on causes some sort of short and my laptop hard powers off... However because of that network manager thinks that the USB wifi dongle should be disabled as well! How do I beat that thing into line?
<tozen> dr_willis: what i know isairkack-ng doesnt works properly under win os
<tgunr> wiggmpk: i don't have my notes on the subject but if WPA/WPA2 can be cracked I'm sure the gates of hell would be opened
<wiggmpk> tozen: probably because Windows drivers wont support packet injection
<wiggmpk> tgunr: quick google search can give you more than a few links on the subject
<wiggmpk> tgunr: I've never personally accomplished it.. only exploiting WPS bugs
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. Just starting the net upgrade to lucid. It is telling me that it can take a couple of hours!! Also can I choose to install lubntu right now rather than unity for 12.04
<Vivekananda> upgrade to precise pangolin sorry
<Ademan> also rfkill doesn't report the USB wifi device as being blocked (hard or soft)
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I am using "vim -O file1 file2" functionality to open two files into a single vim window instance. I wanted to scroll both the files simultaneously. I searched it on internet and foud ":set scrollbind and :set noscrollbind" to enable and disable it. But this doesn't work. Why? please help.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I got back on and things are working ok after the shrink. NOw trying the upgrade
<Ademan> the_dark_knight: you'll have way better luck in #vim
<Ademan> the_dark_knight: I think that's specific enough of a question there's little hope of getting help here
<Ademan> why do you want to scroll them simultaneously though? are you comparing them?
<Ademan> cause there's :diffthis if you are
<Vivekananda> Should I start the upgrade ?? I am waiting for someone to comment before I do
<Vivekananda> Ademan: any comments ?? dr_willis still around ??
<rtp4> i have problem with connecting to a web service (soap) on the network from ubuntu, its working on a windows os
<rtp4> any idea why is that happening ?
<Ademan> Vivekananda: the only way I can think of is to remove ubuntu-desktop meta-package and install in its place lubuntu-desktop, then do the upgrade. But I would recommend keeping a fairly "standard" software loadout for upgrades...
<Ademan> rtp4: if networking is working, there's no reason why a soap request would be different, what's the service?
<the_dark_knight> Ademan: How do I undo :diffthis
<Ademan> rtp4: and what error are you getting, how are you accessing the service? etc etc
<Vivekananda> Ademan: Then I proceed with it and later change things. :) I also want to clean up the system as it is taking 10 gigs now whearas it started with 4 ~5. Any ways to accomplish that?? Also I would like to try libreoffice. will that automatically replace oo that I have here ?
<rtp4> am able to reach the host from my browser and the soap request is working when i try from soapui
<rtp4> am getting timeout
<rtp4> i think
<rtp4> since its taking long and then giving me an error
<rtp4> the problem is with php soap call
<rtp4> but am sure the php is correct because its working on my co-worker
<rtp4> which uses windows os
<Ademan> Vivekananda: I believe that ubuntu-desktop in precise should include libreoffice so it should be installed
<dominic_> rtp4 how are connecting to the host? by ip address? or domain?
<dominic_> how are you*
<son_> hey guys do I need a bind server for the mail server?
<Ademan> Vivekananda: sudo apt-get autoremove # this will remove unneeded packages, I don't know how much space that will reclaim for you though
<rtp4> by ip
<robotnut> hi all
<the_dark_knight> Ademan: How do I undo :diffthis ?
<Ademan> son_: I don't believe so but you need an MX record somewhere
<son_> I already have a MX record
<Vivekananda> Ademan: already tried and not much help :(. But is okay. Am upgrading now
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  im not even sure what you  are doing. ;)
<son_> but I always get an error saying status=bounced
<rtp4> so dominic any idea why is this happenening ?
<Ademan> the_dark_knight: :diffoff
<Ademan> the_dark_knight: I didn't remember, I just went to :h diffthis   and it was below
<Vivekananda> dr_willis : lol  ok . I had less space on my root partition so I created more by shrinking the one right next to it which was the  / home. Now with enough space on root I am starting the upgrade to precise
<dominic_> hmm seems like this is not a networking issue rtp4..your calling it from php right? hmm can you please somehow tell us what is the error message?
<Ademan> rtp4: are the computers on the same network? You'll need the exact error to correctly diagnose this
<son_> Ademan will you help me?
<Ademan> son_: sorry, I don't have an answer
<rtp4> yes they are on the same network
<Ademan> son_: what's the body of the rejection email?
<Ademan> son_: paste it at pastebin.ca or something
<rtp4> when i use nusoap i get this error "HTTP Error: Unsupported HTTP response status 303 See Other (soapclient->response has contents of the response)"
<son_> ok wait
<linda666> hi... im having problems with my laptop's network driver. my laptop is lenovo G480. im using ubuntu 12.04. i have already followed this: http://pastebin.com/L8QhmJRn but still im facing problems, and i cant connect using cable. and sometimes my laptop hangs which based on logs i guess is caused by netwwork.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: My stance now ?? any clearer :)
<Ademan> rtp4: 303 is a redirect, what service is this?
<dr_willis> well i got some real work to do... bbl
<son_> Ademan here it its http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=hbcKLsfi
<rtp4> Ademan, what do you mean what service is this ?
<the_dark_knight> Ademan: thanks
<Ademan> son_: hrm, that's odd. You put in placeholders for user@yahoo.com etc right?
<Ademan> rtp4: what service are you accessing?
<son_> yes
<son_> do you have any idea what my error is?
<son_> I already contacted godaddy for that issue
<son_> but still no reply
<Ademan> son_: it sort of sounds like a whitelist issue. google smtp 553 though, that's all I'm doing
<Ademan> the_dark_knight: np
<rtp4> Ademan, am trying to call a method  ( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14997805/php-soapclient-timeout-ubuntu )
<Ademan> rtp4: right, what service are you calling the method on? Is this custom?
<rtp4> Ademan, the webservice is custom, its java web service
<rtp4> Ademan, but the client is php
<Ademan> rtp4: does the client run on your computer, or is it on another server?
<rtp4> Ademan, the client is on my pc and the webservice is on the network
<rtp4> the webservice in on another pc on the network
<Ademan> rtp4: you said it's written in php, do you have a web server running on your PC for it?
<maman_> #update repository
<maman_> help me
<Ademan> maman_: what is your question?
<maman_> #ubunti
<rtp4> Ademan, yeah i  have apache2 running
<cfhowlett> maman_, Miss Cleo has the day off.  Please ask your question so we know what you want help with.
<maman_> how to install theme on ubuntu
<maman_> how to install theme on ubuntu
<Ademan> cfhowlett: had no idea she used ubuntu!
<Ademan> :-p
<maman_> newbie
<cfhowlett> maman_, use Ubuntu Software Center to install themes
<maman_> heeh
<maman_> oh ,,
<maman_> good
<Ademan> rtp4: can you put some logging code in the php to find out the exact error?
<maman_> install VGA Sis
<maman_> install VGA Sis
<rtp4> Ademan, what should i log ?
<robotnut> anyone have a simple named.conf how to walkthrough for bind 9.8.1 - btw already tried the bind channel
<maman_> ademan_ I am not too fluent in English
<maman_> ademan_ I am not too fluent in English
<Ademan> maman_: what language?
<maman_> indonesia
<maman_> indonesia
<Ademan> !indonesia | maman_
<ubottu> maman_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<stuck_> I am having a weird problem, I can't seem to connect to IRC with either xchat or smuxi. On a whim, I tried connecting via a web client, and was able to get in
<Ademan> stuck_: freenode is now requiring SASL for certain IP address ranges, that bit me the other day
<Ademan> that might be what's going on?
<stuck_> Please translate that french into english
<stuck_> What should I do?
<stuck_> How do I modify my irc clients so they can do this SASL thing?
<MatthewL> !info iptables
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.12-2ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 357 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<Ademan> stuck_: first, what happens when you try to connect to freenode?
<maman_> help me
<maman_> help me
<stuck_> It keeps on searching servers, trying different ports and stuff
<robotnut> google
<stuck_> Odd thing, it  seems that when I am connected via this web client, I was then able to connect via my installed clients
<maman_> tolong saya
<maman_> tolong saya
<Ademan> !indonesia | maman_
<ubottu> maman_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<stuck_> Why would being logged in via a web client allow me to log in via installed clients, when i have tried countless times before without webclient unsuccessfully
<cfhowlett> stuck_, just for fun: install the xchat addon to firefox and see if you can get it that way...
<stuck_> I was unable to find xchat in addons via the addon search function, it found other irc clients, but not that one
<cfhowlett> stuck_, sorry.  chatzilla is there
<cfhowlett> stuck_, as is a freenode irc client
<stuck_> Ok, I will install chatzilla
<stuck_> hmm, the download seems stuck, the progress bar hasn't budged a inch
<cfhowlett> stuck_, patience
<stuck_> You mean even though the progress bar is completely empty, it could be fine?
<maman_> hey
<SaiPhen> hi
<cfhowlett> stuck_, look around and see if there's an approval tab or pop-up requiring your input ...
<cfhowlett> SaiPhen, greetings
<cfhowlett> maman_, hmmm?
<maman_> your name
<maman_> heheh
<stuck_> None
<maman_> <cfhowlett>
<SaiPhen> cfhowlett, how are you?
<stuck_> minimed windows and brought em back, and nothing on task bar,
<stuck_> *minimized
<maman_> fine
<maman_> hehe
<cfhowlett> stuck_, are you at school or work?  someplace where policies may be blocking your access?
<cfhowlett> SaiPhen, good.  what's your ubuntu question?
<stuck_> no, home, private ISP
<pishkur> question, i have the login disabled upon booting into ubuntu...after a minute or so of being "in" the system, I get a popup saying my login keyring didnt get unlocked or something...what's that all about?
<SaiPhen> dont' have one... was just saying hi to everyone
<cfhowlett> stuck_, restart FF and failing that reboot ubuntu then run apt-get updates
<xiambax> Ubuntu needs to get into the hardware game, now.
<xiambax> Microsoft is in!
<xiambax> I want to head the department!
<maman_> rufus
<stuck_> cfhowlett, restart ff for getting chatzilla?
<maman_> hi ,, help me
<maman_> hi ,, help me
<pishkur> anyone?
<cfhowlett> stuck_, yes.
<maman_> malas ah
<cfhowlett> xiambax, please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic so we can keep the support channel ... supportive
<aeon-ltd> xiambax: i'm not sure how rich shuttleworth is, but i don't think they can just copy google and sell devices at near loss/no profit
<maman_> ok sip
<pishkur> cfhowlett, any ideas?
<cfhowlett> pishkur, over my head.  osrry.
<stuck_> cfhowlett is installing chatzilla that useful for determing why my regular installed clients are having issues? BTW, I shut down Xchat and smuxi when they were connected, then restarted xchat and tried connecting again, and its doing it again
<stuck_> Endless "* Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable  Cycling to next server in FreeNode..."
<stuck_> But somehow connecting here, allowed me to connect there
<stuck_> but it was apparently the act of connecting, not being connected.
<cfhowlett> stuck_, on the theory that xchat was blocked as an app or that xchats defaults ports were blocked, i suggested chatzilla to see if a non-web based irc client could connect ... if so, you've got a setting somewhere in your system blocking access.  Ports?  I don't know.
<stuck_> I have lots of windows up with firefox, how can I restart it and keep those windows?
<stuck_> without restarting my PC
<cfhowlett> stuck_, save the open tabs
<cfhowlett> stuck_, bookmark all tabs
<stuck_> AS a session? Any way to avoid that?
<stuck_> I mean just to have it restart in the same way as when I restart my PC?
<cfhowlett> stuck_, to retain the tabs you currently have open in FF?  You've got to save them somehow ...
<cfhowlett> stuck_, or am I misunderconstruing what you're saying
<linda666> hi... im having problems with my laptop's network driver. my laptop is lenovo G480. im using ubuntu 12.04. i have already followed this: http://pastebin.com/L8QhmJRn but still im facing problems, and i cant connect using cable. and sometimes my laptop hangs which based on logs i guess is caused by netwwork.
<stuck_> When I restart my PC, all my current tabs autoreload when I start FF, is there a way to get that without reloading my PC?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can't browse from pc to my android device via bluetooth
<cristian_c> *into
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<stuck_> cfhowlett: get what I mean?
<dr_willis> cristian_c: using  the vaious wifi stuff on android would be much faster then bluetooth
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<dr_willis> like airdroid or the ssh or samba servers
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I'm not looking for speed
<cfhowlett> stuck_, so you want certain tabs to pop-up in FF ... it's in FF settings
<stuck_> cfhowlett: BTW, when it cycles to next server to try its the IP that changes, not the port
<stuck_> cfhowlett: No, I want my current tabs to pop up
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I'm searching a local adn simple connection between two bluetooth devices
<cristian_c> *and
<cfhowlett> stuck_, FF preferences Startup When FF starts show my windows and tabs from last time
<makara> i want LibreOffice to break a word over the line without hyphenation. Possible? (There's noone in #libreoffice today)
<leaf______> Hello, running 12.04, need to know the default permissions on the passwd and shadow files, thanks
<cfhowlett> makara, probably.  Check LO settings & preferences
<makara> cfhowlett, done. Nothing to report.
<stuck_> cfhowlett: Already set to that, but how can I restart FF without clicking the little x in the corner?
<stuck_> since I have multiple FF windows
<cfhowlett> stuck_, set preferences to open new TABS not new WINDOWS
<stuck_> cfhowlett: I want multiple FF windows, I got 3 of them with multiple tabs within. So how can I restart firefox without restarting my PC?
<iter> you can kill the process and then relaunch stuck
<iter> ff should restore your tabs/windows
<cfhowlett> stuck_, you 've got multiple instances of FF running.  quick kill is to run a terminal: killall firefox
<dr_willis> is each window an instance? ive never noticed
<iter> I think not acutally
<iter> I seem to only have one firefox process on the work pc
<stuck_> cfhowlett: only way? OK, brb
<cfhowlett> I ran another FF and now have 2 processes
<stuck_> cfhowlett: BTW, chatzilla finally switched to saying "error downloading" do you still want me to restart FF to try to install it?
<cfhowlett> stuck_, I'm inclined to say that so long as you have IRC, even if web based, smile and move on ...
<dr_willis> and get a better irc client...  ;-)
<iter> yep time to upgrade to irssi
<stuck_> cfhowlett: Seems a second try installing chatzilla worked, no restart necessary, I want to use my installed clients anyway, so if you would please help me figure out what is going on here
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, weird error.  Xchat wouldn't connect but web-based IRC would ...
<dr_willis> bbl
<stuck_> cfhowlett: restarting FF to finalize chatzilla instal
<dr_willis> hmm odd.
<cfhowlett> stuck_, ok
<torkildr_> thiago: Sharing the git index between OS's is asking for trouble.
<stuck_> I missed the last thing you said
<stuck_> I have chatzilla installed, now how do I use it?
<cfhowlett> stuck_, join freenode network then join #ubuntu
<stuck_> I meant how, but I figured it out
<stuck2> Ok, chatzilla works
<stuck2> Got any better idea about why the regular installed clients aren't working?
<psichas> DoH!
<Rosenzweig> Is there an easy way to restart the default touchpad driver on ubuntu?
<Rosenzweig> It's spazzing out.
<Rosenzweig> I can't highlight anything, I can't maximize windows with a double click.
<Rosenzweig> It's acting funky.
<Rosenzweig> I can't click and drag.
<stuck2> cfhowlett:   Ok, chatzilla works Got any better idea about why the regular installed clients aren't working?
<cfhowlett> stuck2, gotta be a setting issue is my theory.  Others have suggested you use a different IRC client.  Look in software center and see if you find one you like.  If same error/behavior comes up, it's either YOUR settings or a connection setting/block/error with your router I would guess
<stuck2> cfhowlett: I am having trouble with two different IRC clients, xchat, and smuxi, I did mention this before
<stuck2> cfhowlett: should I install a third? If so what?
<iter> try this first stuck2
<iter> open a terminal and run 'telnet irc.freenode.com 6667'
<cfhowlett> iter, doesn't connect for me ... it's going down a list of ip's now
<iter> you get a response though
<iter> we're seeing if he's firewalled off or what
<stuck2> iter: "Trying 32.1.6.176..." I assume it will eventually go down the list of ips
<stuck2> I don't have any firewalls installed
<stuck2> Still  "Trying 32.1.6.176..."
<iter> well you didn't get a response
<iter> so something is preventing that connection
<stuck2> OK, so how do I check what?
<iter> you should see trying xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<iter> connected to chat.freenode.net
<cfhowlett> iter, same thing here.  My FW are defaulted and unconfigured ...
<stuck2> iter: Saying something is preventing that connection, without giving me a means to find out what, isn't particularly useful
<iter> well, that really makes me want to continue to help you out there stuck!
<stuck2> iter: I am sorry that offended you somehow, I did not mean to offend or see how it could offend.
<iter> all your other network connectivity works as far as you can tell right?
<stuck2> iter: well I have had connectivity problem to a specific flash game server
<stuck2> but only with that one game, but its a real head scratcher why
<iter> who is your isp
<stuck2> qwest
<stuck2> Wait, they go by a new name, i forget it
<stuck2> why?
<stuck2> iter: ?
<iter> wondering if they are blocking outbound irc traffic
<stuck2> iter: And browser & plugin clients wouldn't be effected by such a block?
<stuck2> *affect
<iter> depends
<stuck2> on?
<stuck2> fyi "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable"
<iter> try telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<iter> that's default port 23
<nearst> hi ppl
<stuck2> iter: Trying 42.2.8.152... , so no different
<iter> why do you have that IP for towel.blinkenlights.nl
<iter> I get 94.142.241.111
<iter> which dns server are you using
<iter> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zalmoxes> any ops in here?
<aeon-ltd> zalmoxes: let's pretend i am; why?
<stuck2> iter: What do you mean by cat?
<aeon-ltd> stuck2: it's a command that can read and merge files
<iter> it will show the contents of that file
<Oblivion1500> can anyone help me set up ssh so i can access it via my public ip?
<dr_willis> cat /etc/motd
<zalmoxes> aeon-ltd: i'm curious about the floodbots. i've been experiencing some difficulties with spam and wanted to know if it's something i could run on my own
<iter> zalmoxes: you can run eggdrop no problem
<iter> it's got plenty of anti-flood options
<zalmoxes> ok
<stuck2> iter: domain domain.actdsltmpsearch domain.actdsltmpnameserver 192.168.0.1nameserver 205.171.3.65
<iter> let's change your DNS to 4.2.2.2 for now
<stuck2> How?
<iter> comment out or delete those namserver lines and change one to 4.2.2.2
<TakeItEZ> Oblivion1500: install openssh-server, create a dyndns account for your host, then configure portforwarding in your router (if you have one) and connect from WAN to your dnydns-hostname
<stuck2> iter: How?
<Oblivion1500> TakeItEZ: can you allow pm's real quick
<TakeItEZ> Oblivion1500: no
<Oblivion1500> http://imgur.com/DLQGjQg
<Oblivion1500> then that
<angs> I copied a file from my usb stick, I want to install a deb file by dpkg -i but it outputs dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system I cannot do chmo or chmod u+x to the file, it says read-only filed
<angs> how can I install that file?
<TakeItEZ> Oblivion1500: and i don't watch images on my phones irc-client
<TakeItEZ> !details | Oblivion1500
<ubottu> Oblivion1500: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Oblivion1500> http://imgur.com/DLQGjQg is my details
<Oblivion1500> it has everything you need to know
<stuck2> iter: I found the file in question, but how do I make it so I can make changes/give it PW permission, and what exactly should I put as a line, just 4.2.2.2?
<dr_willis> angs: you are booted normally or in recovery mode!
<dr_willis> mode?
<helmut_> hi
<Oblivion1500> i need to access my server from the public
<aeon-ltd> TakeItEZ: it's a picture of a notepad with internal ips, and some netgear configuration pages
<angs> dr_willis: I am powered the device normally and loged in as usual
<Oblivion1500> and a command prompt with information
<iter> stuck2: 'sudo sed -i 's/192.168.0.1/4.2.2.2/g'
<iter> stuck2: sudo sed -i 's/192.168.0.1/4.2.2.2/g' /etc/resolv.conf
<Oblivion1500> theres just too much information that your going to need for me to just say it here
<dr_willis> angs:  so  the cmmand  'touch testfile' works?
<iter> sorry, left the filename off there
<angs> dr_willis, touch: cannot touch `testfile': Read-only file system
<Oblivion1500> i have been working on this for days and gathered a lot of information i just cant seem to figure it out...
<angs> does it mean I am on recovery mode?
<stuck2> iter: OK done, now try xchat?
<angs> is it possible to figure out why I am there
<iter> now try nslookup towel.blinkenlights.nl
<dr_willis> angs: i dont know how you booted the system.. you tell us
<kepler> Oblivion1500: change the port to some high port, send 5022 to 22 -- your ISP might block it
<aeon-ltd> for security reasons too
<angs> dr_willis: it is an embedded board, I have not define the ubot, I just used the pre-defined ones.
<TakeItEZ> security by obscurity. changing ssh-port reduces logs but won't really increase scurity
<dr_willis> angs: well its mounted read only for sme reason.  you can use the remount option of mount. or just try rebooting
<stuck2> iter: It told me "Non-authoritative answer:  Name:	towel.blinkenlights.nl Address: 94.142.241.111
<Oblivion1500> TakeItEZ: ok im running ubuntu server LTS, im trying to connect to ssh via public ip, i get econnrefused     and all the information that is going to be needed lies here http://i.imgur.com/DLQGjQg.png
<iter> stuck2: ok much better
<Oblivion1500> i will change when i get it working but for now this will work
<iter> stuck2: now try telnet irc.freenode.com 6667
<Oblivion1500> and i taked to my isp and port 22 is not blocked
<Oblivion1500> talked*
<TakeItEZ> Oblivion1500: you try to connect your external IP from inside LAN? has your router nat-loopback enabled?
<kepler> did you restart your router since you enabled port forwarding?
<Oblivion1500> no im accessing from my phone
<belgianguy> hi, is there a way to make grub reindex its list?
<Oblivion1500> for testing
<belgianguy> like it does after upgrading the OS
<Oblivion1500> witch is not on my network
<belgianguy> (looking for new partitions and OS'es)
<TakeItEZ> Oblivion1500: is that one of these amazon ec2...?
<Oblivion1500> arris modem provided by isp and netgear n600 router
<iter> Oblivion1500: why do you have two subnets? why not just have router as 192.168.0.1 and server as 192.168.0.100
<Oblivion1500> i have a modem and a router
<kepler> looks like he is daisy chaining
<kepler> is it a DSL modem?
<Oblivion1500> cable
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, sudo update-grub
<Oblivion1500> were talking brighthouse lightning
<stuck2> iter:  Looking up your hostname...  Checking Ident   Found your hostname  No Ident response ERROR :Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Connection timed out)
<iter> stuck2: very good, now try xchat or whatever you prefer
<kepler> what IP is your router assigned?
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: d'oh, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, no worries big guy
<Oblivion1500> and i dont want to bridge my modem because i need the wireless on the modem to be working
<Oblivion1500> that information is in the picture
<kepler> i dont think you're going to get SSH working then
<iter> Oblivion1500: I would venture to guess your router has no idea how to get to 192.168.1.x net
<aeon-ltd> hello hello
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, echo
<Oblivion1500> kepler why do you say that?
<kepler> you're operating on two different subnets
<kepler> 192.168.0.0/24 can't talk to 192.168.1.0/24 (unless you do some static routing or something in your router)
<stuck2> iter: So what was the problem in the end?
<Oblivion1500> well what if i hardwire my server to my modem with a switch?
<kepler> do you have two wireless access points?
<iter> stuck2: so xchat is working now?
<SerenE_SparK> How to define udev rule to run a sh script when a usb is plugged in?
<Oblivion1500> static routing, like port forwarding?
<kepler> you can do that, if your server is getting an IP in the 192.168.0.0/24 block
<angs> dr_willis, I had an issue with /etc/fstab the kernel and rootfs are on an sd card. and /etc/fstab uses http://paste.ubuntu.com/1705196/ I had fschk error (error code ), then someone told me to replace "/dev/sda2" with "/" on /etc/fstab ... but when I boot the device with a usb device plugged, it was not able to mount mmcblkp2 (where the rootfs installed). do you know how I should edit that file?
<kepler> no, i dont know if your modem would support static routes
<linda666> hi... im having problems with my laptop's network driver. my laptop is lenovo G480. im using ubuntu 12.04. i have already followed this: http://pastebin.com/L8QhmJRn but still im facing problems, and i cant connect using cable. and sometimes my laptop hangs which based on logs i guess is caused by netwwork.
 * jdesx hey i reinstalled ubuntu...i have ubuntu 12.10..where can i find a list of good Repos to install?
<Oblivion1500> i have 3 2 comming from the router because the 5gz
<cfhowlett> jdesx, software center
<jdesx> where do i find the repos tho?
<jdesx> google?
<kepler> easiest is to do one gateway total. you can use your n600 as an AP/switch
<jdesx> the actual URLS to input
<kepler> turn off DHCP in the n600, and plug the modem into a non-wan port
<cfhowlett> !ppa|jdesx, you seem to be talking about NON-standard repos AKA.  Good luck with that.
<ubottu> jdesx, you seem to be talking about NON-standard repos AKA.  Good luck with that.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kepler> set the n600's IP to something like 192.168.0.254, so you can log in if you need to
<kepler> then set your server IP to whatever, as long as it is 192.168.0.x
<stuck2> iter:  yes
<kepler> you'll retain all wireless features, but you won't be daisy chaining routers. you'll just let the modem be the DHCP server/default gateway
<makara> everytime I update and upgrade there's some Flash update. How can I turn off updates for Flash, or at least make them only update occasionally?
<iter> stuck2: you are welcome
<cfhowlett> !cookie|iter,
<ubottu> iter,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jdesx> can someone help me install aircrack? i need to get into my router and test security
<cfhowlett> !aircrack|jdesx, nope.  not supported here.
<Goranek> :) :) test your routers sercurity? hahaha
<stuck2> iter: I planned to say TY btw, but I still had one last question, what was the problem?
<jdesx> Yes
<Goranek> oh cmon just check if its WPA2, and WPS disabled you're safe
<cfhowlett> jdesx, see aircrack support for support
<jdesx> my neighbor said they hacked my network
<iter> stuck2, your dns was messed up
<cfhowlett> jdesx, it is not supported here.
<Goranek> jdesx: create a new WPA2 passphrase, and disable WPS..it's crutial to disable WPS..all new routers have it
<TakeItEZ> jdesx: change wpa-passphrase then and be happy
<stuck2> iter: Is that why you asked what ISP I had? To find out the right DNS relay IP or something?
<jdesx> i dont know my password lol
<TakeItEZ> jdesx: then ask your neighbour
<iter> stuck2: nope I wanted to know if your ISP was blocking outbound traffic to port 6667
<stuck2> jdesx: Put a fork in you, your done :p
<cfhowlett> TakeItEZ, LOL!
<cfhowlett> jdesx, nice try.
<stuck2> iter: why replace my internal IP with this 4.2.2.2 number in that file?
<jdesx> no, lol im actually serious
<jdesx> hard reset wont change pw
<cfhowlett> jdesx, and seriously aircrack, backtrack and other such are - not-supported-here.
<Goranek> dude it will reset to a default
<Goranek> and then google for a default password
<iter> stuck2: because you got some wack ass IP result for towel.blinkenlights.nl
<stuck2> iter: I don't follow, but in the end its working now, TY!
 * bbiao hello
<truepurple> I created a partition and formated it, but how come it isn't letting me put files in it?
<truepurple> Used gparted partition editor
<Shehrazad> Hello.
<aeon-ltd> truepurple: is it mounted?
<truepurple> aeon-ltd, It says it is
<Shehrazad> Say, I have version 1.1 of something
<Shehrazad> And along came 1.2 and one day later 1.3
<truepurple> aeon-ltd, there is a unmount option
<Shehrazad> What happens if I update directly to 1.3?
<Shehrazad> Do I need to update to 1.2 first?
<Shehrazad> apt-get resolves this kind of update business, right?
<funch> does
<funch> hdmi work on ubuntu livecd ?
<funch> amd/ati gfx laptop
<rkid> give it a try and find out most probably
<truepurple> aeon-ltd,  So any idea then?
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: what filesystem? use chown/chmod to adjust permissions
<TakeItEZ> !permissions | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<truepurple> ext 4
<truepurple> but I tried several others too
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: does the new partition only hold your users data or wht do you want to use it for?
<truepurple> It doesn't hold anything, its for storage
<truepurple> well once I can put something in it
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: for only one user ?
<bbiao> Can I change my username in Ubuntu?
<truepurple> yes
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /mountpoint                replace mountpoint by the real mountpiont
<TakeItEZ> point*
<truepurple> Is that last part with replace part fo the command?
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: no a comment
<rkid> my 10,1 macbook does not work with the logitech unify thing. I have to unplug it and plug it back in. I read about the logitech bug, when I write modprobe -r hid_logitech_dj modprobe hid_logitech_dj  it does nothing and ontop of that is disables my trackpad... It is a long shot but anyone else know what I can do
<truepurple> TakeItEZ, Even if that works, isn't there a way to do it in gparted or other less complicated methods?
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: i don't know
<truepurple> replace user with my username?
<truepurple> Or literally USER?
<TakeItEZ> no
<TakeItEZ> $USER
<truepurple> chown: cannot access `/mountpoint': No such file or directory
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: its a var holding your username
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: ... where is the new partition mounted?
<truepurple> What do you mean, where?
<TakeItEZ> truepurple:what mountpoint, what directory? then: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /ThatDirectory
<truepurple> the thing at the beginning in gparted?
<truepurple> dev/sda3?
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: leafe gparted, run "mount|grep sda3"  if sda3 is the new partition
<TakeItEZ> leave
<Korbit> Is it safe to use DD to make a backup of / while mounted, or should I use a livecd to do that?
<TakeItEZ> Korbit: better to use a live-cd
<Korbit> @TakeItEZ That's what I though. Thanks
<truepurple> TakeItEZ,  /dev/sda3 on /media/32610eef-29fb-44ef-9078-c91a2e1d20dc type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<TakeItEZ> truepurple:sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/32610eef-29fb-44ef-9078-c91a2e1d20dc
<truepurple> TakeItEZ, Ok, I can put files in it now. But the thing is, right now I am just trying to test a few things, I need a less complicated method of making these partitions work
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<truepurple> So, can you help please?
 * jdesx  Hey I just installed ubuntu 12.10 and everything finally works with it...what are some cool programs to download?
<truepurple> TakeItEZ, ?
<truepurple> Can anyone help me with how to make a partition open to use from the start, or at least with a few easy measures, rather then needing complicated commands?
<dr_willis> truepurple: you add an entry if the fstab to mount it.. yiu mean?
<dr_willis> or yoy just want it open in rhe file manager?
<truepurple> dr_willis, I am not sure what you mean. But when I make a partition with gparted, format it and mount it, I can't put files in it, TakeItEZ gave me a set of long commands that allowed me to use it, but I am experimenting with partitions and need something simpler to make them accessible
<dr_willis> truepurple: what filestatem did you use?
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: it just one command you have to issue
<truepurple> dr_willis, I was told to type "mount|grep sda3" then "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/32610eef-29fb-44ef-9078-c91a2e1d20dc"
<truepurple> dr_willis, that long string in the second command was from the results of the first
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: ask the gparted dev to integrate userhandling in their tool
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you mount it somewhere. then chown it to be owned by your user
<dr_willis> truepurple:  so is it mounted now?
<truepurple> dr_willis, filestatem, you mean system? And yes, it is mounted
<dr_willis> mounted where
<truepurple> dr_willis, I do not know
<truepurple> main area I guess?
<dr_willis> use the mount command and look...
<TakeItEZ> truepurple:the actual mountpoint is /media/32610eef-29fb-44ef-9078-c91a2e1d20dc
<truepurple> there
<truepurple> that absurdly long string
<truepurple> I guess
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: next time give a label to the partition you create
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: without, it uses the UUID, hard to recall
<dr_willis> have gparted give it a label.. and it will use that for a name.....
<dr_willis> instead of the uuid#
<dr_willis> you chown the mountpoint to be owned by yur user.. what is your user name yu want to access it?
<truepurple> So I make, format, and mount the partition, then sudo chown -R $USER:$USER <label>?
<utf> hello i have my scripts into ~/bin/bash, but then when i try to use a bash script writing the name
<utf> it doesn't work
<utf> where should i tell my system
<utf> i want to include ~/bin/bash directory
<utf> in the path
<dr_willis> truepurple:  its allready formated you said.
<utf> permanently ?
<sexy_boy_21> hey, could someone help me out with ubuntu-phone??
<StephBot> I was going to do a dist-upgrade, and when the upgrade finished fetching, I left for a moment. After back, I found that there is nowhere for me to type the password to get into the desktop. Any way to bring me back to the desktop?
<dr_willis> utf you have a bash directory in bin? thars weird
<truepurple> dr_willis, yes, but I am speaking of future partitions I will make too, which of course will be formated and mounted. What is your point?
<andyegan> hello and good morning to all.
<utf> dr_willis, yes i keep the bin directory root for my compiled files
<utf> and the bash directory for my hand-written scripts
<dr_willis> truepurple:  chmod and chown after mounted.. cirrect
<truepurple> dr_willis, Is it possible to give a partition a label after making it, changing it from the UUID thing?
<dr_willis> truepurple: yes
<andyegan> if there is anyone here that can help wit a problem as I am new to ubuntu
<truepurple> dr_willis, how?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  tune2fs
<histo> !ask | andyegan
<ubottu> andyegan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> or gparted
<truepurple> andyegan, just tell us the problem, rather then asking if anyone is willing to help
<histo> truepurple: You can't change uuid
<truepurple> dr_willis, How do I use gparted to change that?
<truepurple> histo, I think willis just said I could
<andyegan> i have come accross this error when tryin to use synpatic manager and it stops all trys to install software .it is the following bug..linux (3.2.0-38.61) precise-proposed; urgency=low
<andyegan>   [Luis Henriques]
<andyegan>   * Release Tracking Bug
<andyegan>     - LP: #1130044
<andyegan>   [ Upstream Kernel Changes ]
<FloodBot1> andyegan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1130044 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "linux: 3.2.0-38.61 -proposed tracker" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130044
<histo> truepurple: tune2fs -L volumename /dev/blah
<truepurple> histo, Sorry, I don't understand
<histo> truepurple: You can use tune2fs to assign a volume name to it.
<StephBot> andyegan: to give us the website which contains the whole detail is enough. you don't need to paste them to here.
<truepurple> histo, Does that change its "location"?
<histo> truepurple: ahh aparently you can change the uuid as well for the filesystem.
<andyegan> this is the problem i have encountered and it causes problems when i want to use the package managers to install software.this is the pastebin for it http://pastebin.com/WhgJCr7x
<histo> truepurple: What do you want to do exactly??
<histo> andyegan: Are you running some proposed updates?
<andyegan> histo:i was trying to run a simple apt-get update followed by upgrade
<truepurple> Histo Well dr_willis said that if I don't use a label, I have to use a long ass string command to do things like make the partition available for files. Would giving it a label after the fact be the same as giving it a label when it is made?
<lukicat> hi folks, did an update from 11.10 to 12.04 on a thinkpad t420s. now touchpad, graphics and network is not workung. any1 an idea what to do?
<truepurple> histo, Also, I want to be able to make partitions, format and mount em, without having to run command strings to make them open for files as well
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you can change the label. it just may not be seen as changed untill you rebot. or theres some command i recall to make the kernel rescan the disks
<rewarp> lukicat: Try inputting the following into Grub yet? "quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<histo> I'm so confused.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  and you can setup the fstab line to be like   label='labelname'  instead of 'uuid='#####'
<truepurple> dr_willis, and is giving a unlabeled partition a label, the same as using that label from the start?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  of course
<dr_willis> the label from the 'start' is ""  (null)
<dr_willis> same as renameing a drive in windows basically.. the os really  dosent care.. it uses the uuid
<dr_willis> and you CAN  change the uuid if you  wanted to with  tune2fs
<truepurple> dr_willis, Ok, so exactly what command do I need to run after setting up the partition, to make it open for files? And is there a way/program that will allow me to make partitions already opened or openable without command lines?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you make it owned by the people/groups you want to have permission for it
<dr_willis> truepurple:  same as you  would for a directory
<andyegan> histo:are you confused by my problem?
<dr_willis> but you change the modes AFTER its mounted
<dr_willis> find a gui tool to set the owner i guess.. i never looked for one.
<truepurple> dr_willis, But none of that makes much sense to me. Of course its especially confusing since I am the one and only user, so when you talk about having it owned by other people or groups, its weird
<dr_willis> never noticed any options for mkfs or in gparted to set the owner either.
<dr_willis> never really looked.
<truepurple> How about tune2fs?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  there is NOT only ONE user.. the system has the root user. and your added user..
<dr_willis> and other service type users
<truepurple> Can tune2fs set ownership?
<dr_willis> linux is multi user from the beginning
<histo> dr_willis: why doesn't he just mount it to a different directory.
<TakeItEZ> histo: thats not solving his problem
<dr_willis> truepurple:  i doubt it.. since thats not its job.
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: tune2fs cannot
<truepurple> histo, I just make and mount, I am not picking any directory when I do so, or know how
<histo> I though he just doesn't want to use UUID
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you set the label when it formats and it will use that as the mount directory
<dr_willis> well gparted can set the label befor or after formating
<kerf> Anyone else have their ubuntu not get passed GRUB?
<dr_willis> format, label . mount. chown.
<truepurple> dr_willis, and if I change/add a label after formating, the mount directory changes to that?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  the automounting serice uses the label when it first mounts the volume. next reboot.. it will use the new label. or if it gets unmounted/remounted it will use the new one.
<dr_willis> this does NOT apply  if you  have a fstab entry for the filesystem..
<andyegan> anyone can help with this problem please http://pastebin.com/WhgJCr7x
<dr_willis> if this is a internal filesystem/drive. then you can just make a fstab entry to mount it whever you  want..
<dr_willis> you  can for external media as well.. but it can be quirky
<truepurple> dr_willis, too technical for me to understand
<dr_willis> truepurple:  time to read some guides then i guess
<dr_willis> security basics.. the  location has to be owned by the user, or set to allow them to access it.
<truepurple> dr_willis, Anyway so how do I set ownership again? That is what we are talking about here, right?
<dr_willis> the users home directory is owned by them.. as would any  external ext2/3/4 filesystems on other devices
<dr_willis> chown command sets ownership
<dr_willis> chmod sets modes
<dr_willis> ls -l   in your home and look at who owns your files..
<dr_willis> it will be your username:username
<dr_willis> or should be at least. ;)
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: i thought its was username:groupname?
<dr_willis> wiggmpk:  and each user is also a member of a group the same as their username
<TakeItEZ> since we use usergroups, its username=groupname
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: right, was just making sure
<dr_willis> i rarely do more advanced stuff with groups.
<truepurple> dr_willis, The reason why I can't put files into newly created and mounted partitions is ownership hasn't been set yet, right?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you got it..
<dr_willis> same reason your user cantg write to any other system directorys.. not owned by the user.
<dr_willis> permissions Can allow more open access..  in that case
<truepurple> dr_willis, And the only way to set that ownership is by a command line in terminal, that you know of, right?
<dr_willis> thats why your user can 'read' from /bin/ and not write to it
<kerf> My ubuntu 12.04LTS is having trouble booting, it seems to be related to "gettext.sh" not being found, I think.  Does anyone know a cure for this?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  ive never needed a gui  for it..  and it must  be done with  root rights for security reasons of course
 * jdesx what are the basic commands to enter into terminal to get sudo to work? etc
<dr_willis> some of the file managers if ran as root mighjt be able to change owner.. but ive never reallyu looked. and  i dont reccomend  running  gui  file managers as root
<truepurple> dr_willis, and how will this ownership setting thing work with a windows duel boot? Will I have any trouble accessing the new partition from windows?
<truepurple> Obviously I wouldn't use ext4
<dr_willis> truepurple:  windows dosent read ext2/3/4
<truepurple> I know
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: windows won't even recognise your new partition
<dr_willis> withoug special software
<dr_willis> truepurple:  the owner/mode stuff doess NOT apply  to vfat or ntfs filesystems
<truepurple> dr_willis, If I don't use ext2/3/4, I don't have to set ownership?
<dr_willis> those dont  have linux permissions or osnerships.
<dr_willis> ntfs/vfat are owned by options used when you mount them.
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: you have to use mountoptions instead (uid, gid, umask) when using ntfs or vfat
<histo> !mount | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> the ntfs-config tool can set those where every  user has full access. or not..
<dr_willis> other filesystems may or may  not need ownership. or mount options..
<histo> truepurple: May I ask how you are currenlty mounting this filesystem you created?
<dr_willis> linux supports a huge # of filesystems
<TakeItEZ> someone should correct the mount-factoid. one mounts filesystems not necessarily partitions
<truepurple> histo, trying now, but mounting ntfs seems more complicated
<histo> truepurple: mount /dev/sdx /mountpoint
<histo> truepurple: replace sdx with the location of the ntfs partition. The default behavior is to moutn rw That's why I'm really confused here.
<truepurple> histo why isn't the right click mount thing working with ntfs?
<histo> truepurple: How exactly were you even trying to write to it before if you don't even know how to mount it?
<lukicat> hi folks, did an update from 11.10 to 12.04 on a thinkpad t420s. now touchpad, graphics and network is not workung. any1 an idea what to do?
<truepurple> histo, I am not trying to write to it yet, first I need to figure out why I can't mount it
<dr_willis> its would be  sdx#   normally
<dr_willis> truepurple:  so this is a ntfs now you are trying to access?
<truepurple> histo, previous partition was ext4, now I am experimenting with ntfs. But first I need to know why nothing happens when I right click it and choose "mount"
<TakeItEZ>  10:48 < rewarp> lukicat: Try inputting the following into Grub yet? "quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux
<TakeItEZ>                  acpi_backlight=vendor"
<truepurple> dr_willis, this is a ntfs I am trying to mount
<histo> truepurple: In nautilus you just click on a filesystem to mount it. Are you getting any sort of error?
<truepurple> histo, nope, just nothing happens
<histo> truepurple: Can you please open a terminal. and lsblk
<dr_willis> truepurple:  if the ntfs for some reason has been marked 'unmounted uncleanly' or other wise in a bad condition. it may refuse to auto mount it. You could still try to mount it by the command line   ntfs-3g command
<histo> truepurple: get the /dev/sdx# location for the ntfs partition.  Then mkdir /tmp/test && sudo mount /dev/sdx# /tmp/test
<dr_willis> im not sure if nautilus gives any errors if it fails for that reason
<StephBot> quit
<truepurple> histo, dr_willis never mind, it was because gparted was open. Gparted is a bit of a pain that way that I have to keep closing it down to do anything with its new drives
 * histo there is a reason I don't use NTFS
<dr_willis> for ntfs you  would use   sudo ntfs-3g  /dev/sdX#   /media/MakeaDiretoryFirst
<Night_Elf> Hello all. I am trying to configure a printer, Xerox WorkCentre 5645, which should do acounting and needs accounting user id and group id. It is not working and the printer gives out a page with "The job was deleted due to invalid accounting IDs". By googling, I see that many people have the same problem. So then, is there a working PPD for this printer which we can use?
<histo> truepurple: That's actually a feature
<dr_willis> with extra options as needed
<dr_willis> ;)
<truepurple> histo, How is it a good thing? Is there a way to disable this feature?
<dr_willis> one mans bug is another mans feature
<dr_willis> you  dont  format or resize or work on Mounted filesystems
<histo> truepurple: No you shouldn't be editing partitions and filesystems with mounted drives
<dr_willis> i think you can change the label  on a mounted fs..  but not much else
<truepurple> I wouldn't
<histo> TakeItEZ: I know most people don't even understand the difference probably how the factoid got that way.
<truepurple> But having to open and close gparted, and enter my PW every time is a real pain
<histo> truepurple: Why do you keep opening gparted?
<dr_willis> i tend to use gparted like once a month. ;)
<truepurple> histo, Because I am experimenting with partitions
<dr_willis> truepurple:  thats the cost of experimenting
<histo> truepurple: No way around it
<histo> I don't use gparted
<dr_willis> well no secure/safe way around it..
<truepurple> If I delete a partition with data on it, is there a simply way to resurrect that partition with its data?
<dr_willis> security should always be kept in mind.. system  seurity. system safety
<nyuszika7h> hi, I've installed Kubuntu 12.10 using Wubi and when I boot it, I get this error:
<dr_willis> truepurple:   theres some commands yes.. and if you really know what you  are doing they  may even work. ;)
<dr_willis> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<dr_willis> if you are really good.. you will never need to use the tools.
<truepurple> and if your a ignorant novice, is it like playing with fire or something?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  a good way to play with partions and filesystmes is in a vbox install. that way you cant accidently  hurt anything
<nyuszika7h> [Loop-mounted file systems already present] The selected partition (partition 1 of /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda) already contains the following filesystem images: /ubuntu/disks/root.disk - Please uninstall these before trying again.
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h:  you have used wubi befor?
<truepurple> dr_willis, how can I hurt anything if no crucial data is on the partitions I make, modify, and destroy?
<nyuszika7h> nope
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you tell us.. we dont know whats on your systems.
<histo> truepurple: When you acidentally repartition a drive you didn't mean to.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  dont accidently  format your windows partition..
 * dr_willis looks around and wonders who else has done this.....
<truepurple> Ok
<histo> truepurple: mistakes happen all the time. Why I get paid good for data recovery.
 * dr_willis raises hand
<truepurple> is this vbox just as easy/complicated to use as normal gparted etc?
<nyuszika7h> I did try to shrink the NTFS partition from an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS live CD (that's the only thing I have, live USBs fail with "EDD: Error X reading sector Y"), but ntfsresize complained about missing clusters. Windows XP still boots fine.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  also  pay  attention to the actual drives/partions.. a extrrernal drive may be sdc one time.. and sdb the next time..
<histo> truepurple: a slip up during a dd command or a rm could really create nightmares for you as well.
<histo> truepurple: You could create a guest and boot the gparted live cd and partition to your hearts content.
<histo> atleast until you hit 4 primaries.
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h:  it sounds like your windows drive may  be in a somewhat confused state. it may be worth  scannng it  for errors
<truepurple> dr_willis, When does this sdc/sdb thing come into effect?
<nyuszika7h> dr_willis: chkdsk?
<histo> oh boy
<dr_willis> truepurple:  it can depend on the order you plug them in.. or can happen at other times.. so dont realy  on  a usb you plug in to be sdb all the time...
<truepurple> what kind of thing are you doing when that might come into play?
<histo> truepurple: partitioning or mounting
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h:  you  may want to ask in #windows about the best way to verify the windows files/disk
<histo> truepurple: Take a look at the device names in gparted /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc... Those are different disks
<nyuszika7h> ok
<TakeItEZ> truepurple: 1st drive in system = /dev/sda, 2nd drive /dev/sdb, 3rd drive /dev/sdc ....
 * dr_willis has like 6 extternal usb hds... 
<truepurple> But the label won't change randomly, right?
<dr_willis> they can all be in differnt orders at each boot.
<dr_willis> label is part of the filesystem. dosent change
<truepurple> So if I pay attention to the label... I will know, right?
<dr_willis> same for the uuid
<nyuszika7h> I'll try  chkdsk /F /R C:  and  sfc /scannow
<histo> dr_willis: What are you talking about changing at boot?
<truepurple> Right, so if the label never changes, why should I care about sda/sdb/sdc?
<dr_willis> histo:  i have so many usb hds and some are faster/slower then others.. so sdh one time  may  be sdk the next..
 * dr_willis has a LOT of usb ports
<histo> dr_willis: It's based on addresses they shouldn't be changing.
<Ben64> usb drives could change at boot
<Night_Elf> Hello all. I am trying to configure a printer, Xerox WorkCentre 5645, which should do acounting and needs accounting user id and group id. It is not working and the printer gives out a page with "The job was deleted due to invalid accounting IDs". By googling, I see that many people have the same problem. So then, is there a working PPD for this printer which we can use?
<z3rongod> Swedish ubuntu channel = ?
<dr_willis> histo:  assuming i havent moved themn.. and  i got the  power strips powered up in the  same order...
<TakeItEZ> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<dr_willis> ive seen some pcs that make whatever HD they boot from be sda... then the rest fall in line..
<dr_willis> that really really  had me confused for a while
<TakeItEZ> thats why we use UUIDs or labels
<histo> nonsense
<TakeItEZ> s-ata hotplug etc. you never can be sure that /dev/sdb always will be sdb
<truepurple> Well I can tell which device it is by its size
<histo> truepurple: Just use UUID
<truepurple> histo, you mean label?
<nyuszika7h> no, UUID
<nyuszika7h> label works if you don't change it
<histo> universal unique identifier
<nyuszika7h> but the UUID never changes afaik
<histo> nyuszika7h: you can change the UUID
<dr_willis> i bought 2 identical external USB  hds once.. they even had the same UUID
<nyuszika7h> you can?
<dr_willis> that really really  confused things..
<nyuszika7h> dr_willis: by default? nice coincidence
<Ben64> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<dr_willis> you can change the UUID yes.. and it can change
<truepurple> nyuszika7h, yeah, so if I never change the label, then what is the problem with depending on the label?
<dr_willis> resizeing, and other things
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h:  i think they all had the same uuid... just how they were made
<Ben64> i like setting my own uuid
<nyuszika7h> nothing, I guess, but if you reformat it, the label will be lost/changed
<histo> nyuszika7h: tune2fs -U random /some/device/foo
<Ben64> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Feb  6 18:57 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000064 -> ../../sdc2
<dr_willis> uuid=000-000-000-000-0001  ;)
<TakeItEZ> nyuszika7h: so will the UUID
<ikonia> labels are depreciated
<TakeItEZ> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> TakeItEZ: they are unreliable in the event of file system corruption
<histo> Because some no talent clown decides were all going to suffer with this new BS label UUID
<dr_willis> new?
<ikonia> histo: UUID is a good concept but a failure for home computing, it it will improve as it matures
<histo> Just like the people that can't handle nic device naming changing because they can't figure out which mac is which. So now new systemd naming is all jacked up.
<TakeItEZ> ikonia: the UUID has the same problem when fs is corupted
<ikonia> histo: as it matures, it will become dependable
<ikonia> TakeItEZ: no, it doesn't
<worm> A bad thing happened when I was trying to upgrade the dist: my gdm sucked and I can't get back to the desktop. Now all I can see is just a gnome3-style volume setting button and an accessibility setting button. No user password box is shown. What can I do?
 * dr_willis hides from systemd   ;)
<dr_willis> that will be such a confuseing time when it gets here..
<truepurple> dr_willis, is messing around with partitions in vbox work just like outside of vbox?
<histo> ikonia: Really then explain how specifying a UUID won't get corrupted but specifying a label will?
<Layke> I'm trying to get my microphone working.. where I would I do this?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  it should.
<histo> truepurple: yes you can even partition a file
<lewik> How to redirect all *.local to 127.0.0.1?
<ikonia> histo: it's where it's written/how it's generated
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you can have severla hds in vbox. and parition/clone/format all you want
<histo> ikonia: Both would be stored with the filesystem if the user changes it.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  virtual hard drives are fun.  ;)
<ikonia> histo: no, it's basically a checksum/md5 of the disk that's written to the blkid.tab
<ikonia> histo: corruption dosn't change that so it will still match
<ikonia> histo: that bring different problems with it though.....
<Dave89> every fucken virtual machine i try ubuntu on
<Dave89> it gives this msg
<Dave89> This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<TakeItEZ> ikonia: the only difference is, that lables aren't necessarily unique. the effect of a corrupted fs would be the same. blkid.tab also contains labels
<FloodBot1> Dave89: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Dave89: that language isn't acceptable
<Dave89> im sick of this shit
<Ben64> well that solved itself
<dr_willis> 0_o
<ikonia> TakeItEZ: not sure I agree with that,
<dr_willis> and here i was typing an answer.. ;P
<truepurple> So how would I use test disk to recover a deleted partition? And is there a chance of data corruption if you delete then recover a partition, assuming you don't do anything with partitioning between the two?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  theres always a chance
<histo> ikonia: They are both part of the filesystem I don't understand how you think corruption is not an issue.
<ikonia> truepurple: testdisks effectivness depends on a lot of things,
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you could set up a vbox linux  install and try it.
<truepurple> Even if nothing is done between them?
<truepurple> ikonia, like?
<ikonia> truepurple: changes on the file system, which can be as small as an atime change, the physical device, the inode distribution, etc etc
<ChrisReilly> Hello gentlemen, anyone help me with a dpkg configuration error?
<truepurple> ikonia changes in the FS outside of the deleted partition?
<TakeItEZ> ikonia: i'm not saying, i'm true (you're wrong). i just don't see the difference
<TakeItEZ> ChrisReilly: just state your issue
<ChrisReilly> dpkg --configure -a > mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/shm': File exists
<ChrisReilly> Happened after I upgraded 12.04 > 12.10
<vandemar> How long does it take for a bugfix like this to hit the main repos (released a week ago for Quantal, but the fixed version is still not in Precise)?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/982961
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 982961 in iptables (Ubuntu Precise) ""RATEEST" and "statistic" modules are broken " [Medium,Fix committed]
<histo> truepurple: No has nothing to do with data outside of the FS
<histo> truepurple: You should run your own experiments and learn. Try recovering some deleted files.
<truepurple> Is there good alternatives to test disk?
<Layke> I'm not sure where I can manage my audio and recording devices?
<ikonia> truepurple: have you actually lost data ?
<Layke> I want to set up my microphone? Where would I do this?
<worm> I had just made a mistake: I forgot to check the battery status before running dist-upgrade. My laptop had just powered off and restarted. What can I do to resume the upgrade?
<worm> That is a distribution upgrade (from 12.10 to 13.04 alpha). Is dpkg --reconfigure -a going to solve the problem?
<worm> dpkg --configure -a
<truepurple> ikonia I have before, but this is more for learning the ins and outs of it for the future
<TakeItEZ> !ringtail | worm
<ubottu> worm: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> truepurple: the tools you use and techniques will very much depend on what's happened, rather than a generic process
<truepurple> ikonia, Let's say you simply delete the partition, then turn around and bring it back, much chance of data corruption then?
<worm> OK, fine... so I need to wait for several months to get that problem solved...
<ikonia> truepurple: have you done that ?
<lukicat> [11:10:04] <TakeItEZ> no change
<yabesd> This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<lukicat> fyi, foudn a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/902603
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902603 in taglib (Ubuntu Precise) "When installing Multi-Arch: same (meta-)package for two architectures, dpkg considers one arch as completely disappeared" [High,Fix released]
<yabesd> what is this problem ?
<histo> !undelete | truepurple here read this
<ubottu> truepurple here read this: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<yabesd> i have a high spec pc,and it isnt working
<histo> yabesd: Processor doesn't support it
<yabesd> doesnt i7 support it ?
<truepurple> Histo, that is for deleted files, not deleted partitions
<yabesd> wtf
<truepurple> And what FS is best for recovering lost data on?
<histo> truepurple: Not it's not please read the first link
<histo> yabesd: You have to look at your cpu flags to see.
<ikonia> truepurple: there really isn't a "best"
<TakeItEZ> i doubt there will be a 32bit-only i7 out there
<yabesd> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
<yabesd> what are cpu flags ?
<TakeItEZ> yabesd: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<truepurple> What it is talking about with ext 3, does that apply to ext 4 too?
<yabesd> what ?
<ikonia> yabesd: it won't be your CPU, it will be the virtualization software you are running
<yabesd> what do you recommend ?
<ikonia> truepurple: ext4 is an evolution of ext3
<ikonia> yabesd: what are you using ?
<yabesd> i tried virtual box
<vnc786> i have shared a folder thru samba with 777 but when i am mounting on other ubuntu machine it give me this error http://pastebin.com/FkQgD8Yi
<yabesd> didnt work
<truepurple> ikonia, I figured, so do those same issues exist on ext4, or has it evolved out of them?
<ikonia> yabesd: virtualbox supports 64bit machines, no prboem
<ikonia> truepurple: what issues ?
<yabesd> i tried vm workstation
<yabesd> didnt work
<ikonia> yabesd: I suspect it is your config that doesn't work, as both of them support 64bit fine
<ikonia> yabesd: is your host system running 64bit ?
<vnc786> well  i m able to browse from xp clients...and there is already a samba share mounted
<histo> yabesd: egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo
<yabesd> let me check
<truepurple> ikonia, it says with ext3, you can't undelete files. Is that true of ext4 too?
<ikonia> truepurple: should be the same
<yabesd> yep
<yabesd> 64 bit
<yabesd> histo whats that ?
<yabesd> where do i get it form ?
<yabesd> guys
<yabesd> i need help
<yabesd> im sick of this
<worm> I have a question about flashplugin-installer: Why I can finish fetching the file manually by using wget in 2 minutes, and the application needs more than one hour?
<ikonia> yabesd: please show me the output of "uname -a" from your HOST system
<yabesd> i got a new pc for this stuff and it turns out that they dont work
<ikonia> yabesd: they do work, stop complaining.
<Hackuin> Hello all :]
<yabesd> whats uname -a
<yabesd> how do i get it
<an0nym0u8> hey ! Can i set up a vpn connection on ubuntu?
<ikonia> yabesd: a command you need to put in the terminal
<yabesd> dude im runing windoes
<yabesd> windows*
<ikonia> yabesd: please open the terminal on your HOST system, not the VM, and type uname -a - then past the output into this channel
<ikonia> yabesd: right.....so why are you in #ubuntu then ?
<yabesd> -.-
<ikonia> yabesd: try ##windows
<Hackuin> Need little help over here, I have few video files, of .avs format, could able to play in media player, but, the video is like fast forward. is there any avs player dedicated to ubuntu?
<yabesd> im having a problem runnung ubuntu on a vm
<TakeItEZ> yabesd: what error
<Touhou11> Hackuin: VLC is a good versatile media player
<ikonia> yabesd: the problem is the host settings not providing the guest hardware correctly
<Hackuin> Touhou11: VLC couldn't play these files...
<yabesd> This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<truepurple> Can one store a hard drive in freezing weather, and have it be alright, as long as it isn't operating while cold?
<ikonia> yabesd: it is possible,
<TakeItEZ> yabesd: what error you get?
<yabesd> and how can i fi it ?
<Ben64> thats not an ubuntu error though
<yabesd> This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<Ben64> so i don't see how we could help with that
<TakeItEZ> yabesd: what error you get?
<meiwes> hello
<ikonia> yabesd: you'll need to talk tot he windows guys to configure your guest hardware correctly
<truepurple> never mind that question
<ikonia> truepurple: try ##hardware, that's not really an ubuntu issue
<yabesd> TakeItEZ: you trolling mate >
<yabesd> ?
<meiwes> I am trying to install firefox 19 on ubuntu 8.04 and i get this error XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /opt/firefox/libxpcom.so:
<meiwes> libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<meiwes> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<Ben64> dude. upgrade
<meiwes> Not an option
<Ben64> upgrading is always an option
<Touhou11> meiwes: What model toaster is this./
<vandemar> yabesd: what kind of machine is it?  dell?
<meiwes> Touhoull:Hardy
<yabesd> asus
<meiwes> vandemar:yea,its a  dell
<rurufufuss> is it possible to "cache" a particular directory into the ram?
<histo> meiwes: Why is it not an optino?
<yabesd> ohh
<yabesd> -_-
<histo> rurufufuss: You can mount stuff to tmpfs
<meiwes> histo: I use it for some other things that would cost me if i upgraded,long story.
<ikonia> histo: can you do that with a bind to a physical directoy, so it's actually on the disk, but held in ram for access ?
<rurufufuss> histo: so, for example, mounting a whole minecraft folder to tmpfs?
<swaikar> ritz, hey
<Ben64> meiwes: desktop support for 8.04 ended in 2011, its not good to use anymore
<Ben64> meiwes: furthermore, we can't support it
<histo> ikonia: Haven't tried that. hrm.....
<meiwes> Ben64: we... explain
<Ben64> we = this channel
<histo> rurufufuss: Why are you trying to do this?
<histo> rurufufuss: is IO your problem?
<rurufufuss> histo: trying to speed up compilation
<ChrisReilly> dpkg can't configure packages, gets stuck on first package initscripts. mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/shm': File exists
<ChrisReilly> any help?
<rurufufuss> lots of files to compile, and access to disk is pretty slow
<meiwes> Ben64:Okay.I thought installing ff on /opt/firefox would be easy
<histo> rurufufuss: Really how long could minecraft possibly take to compile?
<rurufufuss> it also doesn't help that it's linking to .o files from everywhere, and not to mention the -l
<Ben64> meiwes: not on a 5 year old install
<rurufufuss> histo: minecraft was juts an example, it's for something else I'm developing
<Ben64> meiwes: upgrade
<meiwes> Ben64:I wish there was a way i could upgrade firefox only.
<meiwes> Ben64:besides,i hate the latest version of ubuntu
<Ben64> just upgrade the system. you've been missing security updates for almost 2 years
<Ben64> you don't have to use unity
<vandemar> and you might already have malware
<ejv> 8.04, oh my lucky stars... :)
<meiwes> WHY MUST I UPGRADE????/
<histo> ikonia: I don't think you can. It's not a block device.
<dr_willis> because you want newer stuff.....
<Ben64> because you're running a 5 year old version of ubuntu!
<Ben64> from 2008, there have been two more LTS versions since then!
<cnf> hi, is there a guide somewhere on how to build .deb packages for kernel modules?
<histo> rurufufuss: well tmpfs would not retain your files after reboot. So that option is outl
<ejv> meiwes: here's one reason you should upgrade:
<ejv> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1/
<rurufufuss> histo: yeah, hmm, oh well
<ikonia> histo: does bind have to be to a block device ?
<meiwes> Does this surprise anyone else?I want a new version of ubuntu,so what must i do,leave behind what has worked for me for 3 yrs + and install something i know nothing about.Its unfair.
<ikonia> I thought you could do it on directories too
<ikonia> I'm sure I have in the past
<Ben64> ejv: i'm sure there are hundreds more reasons
<ejv> yea but that's a major reason lol
<ikonia> meiwes: you don't have to change anything
<TakeItEZ> there is no need for  blockdevice
<Ben64> meiwes: thats a silly mentality
<ikonia> meiwes: you can use whatever version you want
<dr_willis> meiwes:  people said same thing about windows 1.0
<meiwes> Ben64:I meant a newer version of firefox
<Ben64> why not just use a 486 with windows 3.1?
<ejv> let him use 8.04 if he/she wants to; we simply don't have to support him/her. ;)
<histo> ikonia: well if it's bind mounted would it cache automatically?
<ikonia> histo: I don't know without looking to be honest
<dr_willis> you are usng the windows 95 of ubuntu..   ;-)
<ejv> no, the windows 95 of buntu was 6.06
<meiwes> dr_willis:if it works,why upgrade
<Ben64> 8.04 was great... before 2010
<vandemar> meiwes: because it's not supported, which means bugs and security problems
<meiwes> I could just upgrade firefox to newer firefox,problem solved,but that's not possible.
<dr_willis> meiwes:  one word.... security
<Touhou11> meiwes: If you want an OS which is supported for much longer, you should try Windows to be honest. You can still get the latest software for XP which released 11 years ago
<Ben64> meiwes: no, that would not solve your problems
<ikonia> meiwes: when canonical drops a distro's support, it gets no updates
<vandemar> meiwes: do you want your bank accounts hijacked?  email hijacked?  do you want your computer to be part of some botnet?
<Ben64> Touhou11: theres a lot of stuff that is windows 7/8 only now
<meiwes> vandemar:Nope,that would be scary.
<ikonia> meiwes: so you have choices a.) upgrade ubuntu to a supported version b.) stay with the last versions canonical support c.) build and maintain your own software on 8.04
<ikonia> meiwes: you need to pick one of those options.
<ejv> ok meiwes knows what he must do; let's not fall any further down this rabbit hole...
<ejv> :)
<ChrisReilly> Guys, guys, help me fix dpkg
<ChrisReilly> it's getting stuck on initscripts after an update
<histo> I'm running 5.04 here
<Ben64> i'm on redhat 7, its the best
<ChrisReilly> error is this: Setting up initscripts (2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1) ...
<ChrisReilly> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/shm': File exists
<ejv> !pastebin | ChrisReilly
<ubottu> ChrisReilly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> ChrisReilly: what version of ubuntu are you running
<ChrisReilly> 12.10
<histo> And my server is 4.10
<ikonia> ChrisReilly: and you upgraded from what version ?
<ChrisReilly> 12.04
<ikonia> ChrisReilly: ok, did the upgrade complete sucessfuly
<n0-clu-0b> hi all
<ChrisReilly> It was a little bit... shakey
<ChrisReilly> I got the same errors
<TakeItEZ> histo:some people do stupid things :)
<ikonia> ChrisReilly: could you expand on that please
<ChrisReilly> ikonia: dpkg complained at the end of the upgrade
<ikonia> ChrisReilly: it's imporatnat to know the state of your machine
<histo> I actually still have a 4.10 CD laying around. Was going through some old stuff.
<ChrisReilly> ikonia: the same error, failed on initscripts, then (as it was a dependency) the remaining 8 or so packages failed
<n0-clu-0b> can anybody help me with  vmware tools install
<histo> !anyone | n0-clu-0b
<ubottu> n0-clu-0b: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ejv> yea, i've never, ever trusted ubuntu's upgrade tool; i prefer the time-tested burn disk / fresh install pathway to englightenment.
<TakeItEZ> histo: i also have my slackware2-cd from 94, just no hardware/vm to install it on.
<ChrisReilly> ejv: would have done so, but the box is a VM in a datacentre
<ejv> a VM? should be easy then to wipe it out if need be
<n0-clu-0b> point taken. lot to learn first time in irc
<silv3r_m00n> how can apt-get be used to search for a package in the installed packages only ?
<ChrisReilly> ejv: relatively so, but it's a little bit of a headache: the staff there don't get back to you very quickly
<TakeItEZ> silv3r_m00n: dpkg -l '*pattern*'
<histo> silv3r_m00n: dpkg -l | grep  patter
<ejv> silv3r_m00n: man dpkg
<n0-clu-0b> does anybody know how to install vmware tools
<ChrisReilly> ejv: so if they don't pull off an image, I'll have to do it myself
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<silv3r_m00n> TakeItEZ: can't be done with apt-get or aptitude ?
<TakeItEZ> silv3r_m00n: aptitude should do, apt-get... i doubt
<histo> silv3r_m00n: can you kill a fly with a sledge hammer?
<silv3r_m00n> TakeItEZ: aptitude search firefox shows all packages that are named firefox, I want only the installed ones, preferably without doing a grep
<Ben64> then use dpkg...?
<dr_willis> gee soo picky
<TakeItEZ> silv3r_m00n: you need switches, man aptitude (was it ~i?)
<ChrisReilly> ikonia: I've googled around for the problem, and I think it's marked as a bug. But why is the configure script trying to create a directory that already exists anyways?
<Night_Elf> Hello all. I am trying to configure a printer, Xerox WorkCentre 5645, which should do acounting and needs accounting user id and group id. It is not working and the printer gives out a page with "The job was deleted due to invalid accounting IDs". By googling, I see that many people have the same problem. So then, is there a working PPD for this printer which we can use?
<TakeItEZ> silv3r_m00n: aptitude search '~i' firefox
<TakeItEZ> silv3r_m00n: like that
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: you should really pastebin some stuff
<n0-clu-0b> does anybody no how persistent one has to be to get one's question answered
<ejv> !patience | n0-clu-0b
<ubottu> n0-clu-0b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ejv> i love this bot
<truepurple> I put this drive on my system that is partitioned kind of funny, and it created all these .. I suppose you could call them "dummy drives" that are identical to partitions on the drive, except it says filesystem at the end, rather then files, and can't be accessed
<Ben64> n0-clu-0b: vmware isn't supported here though
<ejv> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<truepurple> Anyone know what might be going on here?
<n0-clu-0b> lol am just dicovering this great resource. thanks all
<ChrisReilly> ikonia, Ben64: http://pastebin.com/RrAWSNG1
<histo> truepurple: can you paste a screen shot please or pastebin lsblk
<Physicist> Hello.. When I locked or close my laptop, my kubuntu does not return, look like a bug.
<Physicist> Anybody can help me?
<vandemar> which version of ubuntu?
<truepurple> histo oops messed up, the mirror partitions have the same name, but are unmountable
<Physicist> dr_willis?
<truepurple> same name and size
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: ls -ld /dev/shm
<Physicist> dr_willis:
<dr_willis> hmmm?
<ejv> If you think it's a bug, then check out the project's launchpad, and see if it's been entered; if not, open a new bug.
<ChrisReilly> Ben64: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 Feb 19 18:11 /dev/shm -> /run/shm
<truepurple> and now they vanished when clicked on histo
<dr_willis> bbl. driving home.
<Physicist> dr_willis: I have a problem and need that you help me with it!
<Physicist> dr_willis: When I locked or close my laptop, my kubuntu does not return, look like a bug.
<ejv> Physicist: If you think it's a bug, then check out the project's launchpad, and see if it's been entered; if not, open a new bug.
<Ben64> Physicist: everyone here is a volunteer, don't demand things of people
<ejv> Physicist: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<silv3r_m00n> TakeItEZ: aptitude search '~ifirefox'       thanks
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: ls -ld /run/shm
<truepurple> histo, except there is nothing to screenshot, the weird phantom drives just disappeared. And i don't know how to lsblk
<ChrisReilly> Ben64: ls: cannot access /run/shm: No such file or directory
<Meyer2436> Hey guys
<Meyer2436> Somebody hère?
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: well thats not normal
<Ben64> Meyer2436: 1787 people
<k1l> !ask | Meyer2436
<ubottu> Meyer2436: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Meyer2436> Ok sorry ;p
<sjihs> Hi all, 'sudo apt-get install debootstrap' results in a 'defunct' dpkg process. Because of this I am unable to upgrade other packages.
<ChrisReilly> Ben64: Any ideas?
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: could you pastebin both "ls -ld /run" and "df -h"
<ChrisReilly> roger
<sjihs> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<tozen> sjihs: sudo apt-get -f install ??
<ChrisReilly> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/Q4eEJFMu
<tozen> sudo dpkg --configure -a ??
<sjihs> tozen: That again fails with a defunct dpkg process
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: oh a vps?
<ChrisReilly> Ben64: I mentioned that, I'm sure. Sorry.
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: you'll probably need to contact your provider then
<Ben64> ChrisReilly: you probably did mention it, but lots of lines go by here, its easy to miss stuff
<tozen> sjinhh: pastebin the error please
<tozen> sjihs: pastebin the error please
<sjihs> tozen: ok
<ChrisReilly> Ben64: OK, thanks. I'll open up a ticket. I'll have them dump out the homedirs and install 12.10. Thanks again.
<Meyer2436> I've a problème with driver install for NVIDIA GC ( i need to because ubuntu is too slow ) but every proprietary driver doesn't work properly ( fast but no bar no icon and a 1024*768 resolution ) i tried to install NVIDIA drivers directly from the website but to install the command with ./N does not work
<Meyer2436> Thank you
<k1l> Meyer2436: which card do you have and why dont you try the nvidia-current (or the experimental) from the repo?
<Meyer2436> GT520 but i triied a
<Meyer2436> And this does not work*
<k1l> you are sure you have the headers installed and the modul is build and running?
<Meyer2436> Before changing anything all works good but very slow
<Meyer2436> Headers and modul???
<GeorgeJ_> I've installed ubuntu on a ssd. I've got LVM setup, and a sepparate partition for /home.
<sjihs> tozen: http://pastie.org/6315942
<GeorgeJ_> I'm trying to run fstrim -v /, but I get fstrim: /: FITRIM ioctl failed: Operation not supported. When running it on /home. There is no such issue.
<sjihs> that is the error msg
<k1l> Meyer2436: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current"
<GeorgeJ_> There's only one virtual group, and it only has one physical partition in it.
<k1l> Meyer2436: after that show the whole output in a pastebin please
<GeorgeJ_> Why can I run fstrim on /home and not on /?
<sjihs> tozen: 3685 pts/6    00:00:00 dpkg-deb <defunct>
<Meyer2436> I'm on my phone to talk
<k1l> Meyer2436: keep the support in here, please
<Meyer2436> No problem but is there irc on ubuntu at the start?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ_: are you getting an error ?
<ikonia> Meyer2436: "at the start" ?
<tozen> sjihs: gimme a min
<Meyer2436> By default*
<sjihs> tozen: sure
<ikonia> Meyer2436: what do you mean ?
<GeorgeJ_> ikonia: Yes, I am, I've said so earlier.
<ikonia> GeorgeJ_: I didn't see it so I can't help, sorry
<ikonia> good luck
<Meyer2436> I have installed no a
<GeorgeJ_> This is the error I'm getting: fstrim: /: FITRIM ioctl failed: Operation not supported
<Meyer2436> Programs for now
<ikonia> GeorgeJ_: that looks like the file system will not support it
<utf> exit
<utf> (you fail)
<GeorgeJ_> Both / and /home reside on the same LVM virtual group, which only has one physical partition in it(which is on te ssd).
<GeorgeJ_> running fstrim on /home works just fine.
<GeorgeJ_> Both are ext4, mounted with the same options
<Meyer2436> k1l: finishing install
<Meyer2436> So what do i do now
<k1l> Meyer2436: ok, can you show the output in a pastebin?
<Meyer2436> What does it mean? Copy all the terminal and paste it here?
<k1l> !paste | Meyer2436
<ubottu> Meyer2436: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GeorgeJ_> I didn't have this issue on 13.04, so perhaps it might be a known bug.
<Meyer2436> If i do not have IRC on my pc can i do it?
<tozen> sjihs: did u tried to reinstall it? sudo apt-get install --reinstall debootstrap
<k1l> Meyer2436: you get a short link, that can you post over your phone here. or use empathy, xchat or irssi to start irc on that computer
<sjihs> tozen: That again results in a defunct dpkg-deb process
<cnf> right
<cnf> back to compiling kernel modules for other machines
<cnf> failing miserably atm :/
<Meyer2436> Used paste.ubuntu.com but an error occured.. ( sorry )
<alabah> hello
<alabah> hey
<tozen> sjihs: so what u can try to do is: sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status and find the block named debootstrap after you'll need to delete all info between <Package Name: debootstrap> till the next <Package Name:>
<sjihs> tozen: ok. I will try that now
<tozen> sjihs: then sudo apt-get -f install
<Meyer2436> Please...
<k1l> Meyer2436: mark that text in the terminal, copy that into the pastbin site and clikc enter. show the new url here. (its like uploading a picture)
<Meyer2436> I did it but does not work
<Meyer2436> ( an error occured )
<Meyer2436> Ah
<tozen> sjihs: i mean from <Package name: debootstrap> till next <Package name:>
<Meyer2436> Hold on a sec
<cnf> Jewfro-Macabbi: why the hell are you pasting me random stuff in pm?
<Meyer2436> pastebin.com/pbbcMN2v
<tozen> vlad_starkov: otkuda ty, brat?
<tvw> Hi, can someone respond to this? I want to know how the notification works in unity, when someone responds to me.
<AlanBell> tvw: this isn't the best channel to use for testing things, but here you go
<tozen> tvw: what really do u mean?
<tvw> AlanBell: I know, but it worked.
<k1l> Meyer2436: "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<cnf> weird o,O
<k1l> Meyer2436: that is the problem. you need the kernel headers installed
<Meyer2436> What can i do?
<Meyer2436> Please* ;)
<cnf> damnit, i don't get why my kernel modules won't run on any system it wasn't compiled on
<k1l> Meyer2436: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<k1l> Meyer2436: shot that output again in a pastebin
<tvw> tozen: I am new to unity and wonder a bit, whether and how the notification works with konversation, since it does not display an icon in the tray like in the gnome desktop.
<Meyer2436> Now i cannot because xserver crashed so i  restarted and now i have no interface exept my mouse and my wallpaper
<Meyer2436> I managed to launch the terminal with ctrl alt t
<Meyer2436> Install done but how could i launch firefox with the terminal to send you pastebin plz
<Touhou11> Ubuntu Pastebin appears to be broken
<jpds> Touhou11: How so?
<sjihs> tozen: At my work place, we have a local repository for pkgs provided by my company. When executing 'sudo apt-get -f install', dpkg fails to configure these packages
<One-Man-Bucket> hello, after applying updates today my gnome-classic shell added unity
<One-Man-Bucket> what's up with that, and how can i revert it?
<Touhou11> jpds: When submitting the form, it gives an error and tells you to contact the admin, but doesn't give any email
<sjihs> tozen: I am sorry that I cannot paste the error msg, since it is against the work rules
<Meyer2436> k1l: ?
<jpds> Touhou11: Interesting, checking.
<k1l> Meyer2436: alt+f2 and type firefox
<leonardo_> panino tirolese
<k1l> Meyer2436: did it say it installed the kernel headers for your kernel? like 3.5.0-17 was your kernel i think
<sjihs> tozen: Do you have any other suggestions
<Meyer2436> I see a 3.5.0-25
<Meyer2436> setting linux-headers-3.5.0-25 etc...
<tozen> sjihs: sorry i've none
<sjihs> tozen: np. Thanks for your help
<One-Man-Bucket> anyone?
<k1l> Meyer2436: ok what does "uname - a" tell you?
<k1l> Meyer2436: that will name the kernel you are running. you need that kernel headers for that because with that kernel headers the nvidia driver can be build properly.
<Meyer2436> 3.5.0-17-generic
<cabee> hi guys, having a problem with rxtx libs.used minicom but it failed. Then installed rxtx and the reader connects but seems to not open any serial port.any1 know what the problem coulb be?
<aarfer> hello, i just installed my OS, and i did this:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa   then after, this:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings                  at this site:  http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<sjihs> tozen: I got 'sudo apt-get -f install' to return normally (i.e. without error code)
<aarfer> now when i just rebooted, my screen is black, but the mouse is there.... and can move around.
<tozen> sjihs: so?
<sjihs> tozen: should i just do 'apt-get upgrade' now?
<sjihs> to get rid of the debootstrap issue
<tozen> sjihs: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sjihs> tozen: ok
<an0nym0u8> Hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<k1l> Meyer2436: ok. we do 2 commands now: the first one to make sure the kernel headers for that kernel get installed and the reinstall the nvidia driver to get build proberly. wait a sec
<tozen> sjihs: also don't forget to activate restricted and recommended updates ;)
<Meyer2436> Thank you
<sjihs> tozen: ok
<an0nym0u8>  /msg alis anon * -min30
<k1l> Meyer2436: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic" and after that
<One-Man-Bucket> latest automatic updates broke gnome-classic (now starts unity), how do i fix this?
<srinivas> hi i accidentally executed sudo apt-get remove python
<k1l> Meyer2436: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current"
<srinivas> so i tried to connect to wifi to get my packages reinstall..so i have executed sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "name" key "password"
<srinivas> but it is giving me errors saying that "SET failed on device wlan0;Invalid argument"
<Meyer2436> k1l: Done
<srinivas> hi i accidentally executed sudo apt-get remove python, so i tried to connect to wifi to get my packages reinstall..so i have executed sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "name" key "password",but it is giving me errors saying that "SET failed on device wlan0;Invalid argument"
<k1l> Meyer2436: take a look at the last command if it still says: "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<Meyer2436> I don't see it at the finish
<ubuntuw1204> is there an official ubuntu gnome distro?
<k1l> Meyer2436: ok than make a reboot
<k1l> ubuntuw1204: if you mean "gubuntu" no official one so far
<Physicist> I am really trouble.. Again, whemn I close my laptop my system crash anb I have to restart to use..
<Physicist> *when*
<L3mce> if I install a backported kernel image, can i leave the headers alone?
<L3mce> meaning keep the current headers version
<Physicist> I read the page of lanchpad, but, do not resolved.
<Meyer2436> k1l: It seems to work faster thank you
<k1l> Meyer2436: ok. it should load the nvidia driver now
<Meyer2436> k1l: ?
<Meyer2436> k1l: what do you mean , load itself or i should be able to install it?
<k1l> Meyer2436: you have the right driver now
<Noorideen> Unity > gnome3?
<Meyer2436> k1l: ah ok thank you a lot
<Physicist_> I found one thing.
<joelio> hmm... cifs mounting in 12.04 is broken (has been working and is broken across my estate of dozens of machines)
<joelio> I'm getting codepage errors
<joelio> Fefora mounts fine the same shares
<joelio> so does windows, OSX
<joelio> Ubuntu is broken
<joelio> I can successfully smbclient, but mount -t cifs ... broken
<Physicist_> Bug #995013 - "xorg freeze"
<ubottu> bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #995013 [i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<Physicist_> ubottu: yes little robot!!
<ubottu> Physicist_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<max3> is it possible to have different workspaces on different monitors on a dual monitor setup?
<jm_> no
<max3> are you sure?
<jm_> no
<L3mce> Physicist_: I did not see your original issue... but that bug is particularly annoying for me.
<sjihs> tozen: Thanks a lot. It works fine now.
<L3mce> !info i965-va-driver | Physicist_ I find this improves the performance of all intel for some reason, however is very unlikely to resolve that bug. I am not on your release.
<ubottu> Physicist_ I find this improves the performance of all intel for some reason, however is very unlikely to resolve that bug. I am not on your release.: i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.17-1 (quantal), package size 141 kB, installed size 675 kB
<dbe> I need a user to pastebin some data; is there a pastebin package that I can pipe data into and it'll output a URL?
<L3mce> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dbe> L3mce: Thank you.
<L3mce> np
<Physicist_> L3mce: When I close my laptop, it crash.. It not configured to suspend - "do nothing" - Me too actually, is not my problem. I just saw!!
<Vulcano> hey can anyone help me install and configure ZNC on Cygwin?
<Physicist_> My system is not an Intel. APU AMD 3500 - Radeon 6620G - 64bit
<L3mce> That's... weird... lemme think... dont have coffee yet.
<L3mce> sorry Physicist_ was just looking at your bug, which is related to the intel gpu stuffs... are you running fglrx?
<Physicist_> L3mce: No. 13.2 Beta driver AMD.. I did a clean installation. All dependencies right.
<lotuspsychje> Physicist_:you could try a 'nomodeset' option to boot just to test out
<L3mce> Physicist_: for the record that is fglrx. +1 lotuspsychje might also try no-acpi (let me check that is the correct verbiage)
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Physicist_
<ubottu> Physicist_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Asad2005> What is the channel name for ubuntu touch?
<DJones> Asad2005: #ubuntu-touch
<grizmawe> Asad2005, for the phone? #ubuntu-phone
<DJones> Asad2005: You could also try #ubuntu-phone or #ubuntu-tablet
<Physicist_> Thank you all. I will see and return to tell.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu tablet..exciting :p
<Physicist_> I am in the school now. :-)
<Touhou11> Whatever happened to Ubuntu TV? Vaporware?
<L3mce> Physicist_: acpi=off I believe is correct
<fasfasf> hi
<Physicist_> L3mce: Ok. Got it.
<marcusraven> I'm trying to setup encrypted home partition; I have the correct entry in /etc/crypttab, the correct entry in /etc/fstab, and have loaded "dm-mod" and "dm-crypt" in /etc/modules. However, during boot i'm not asked for my password, and /dev/mapper/linux-encr-home device is never created. I have to manually run "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda4 linux-encr-home" and then mount my home dir. So it only works when run manually after boot, not during boo
<marcusraven> t process...
<johnflux_> L3mce: hi - sorry I saw you talking about the intel drivers
<marcusraven> Also, using 12.04
<johnflux_> L3mce: I have the i915 chipset, and I get video screen corruption
<L3mce> Hi johnflux_ have you tried the driver mentioned there?
<L3mce> it isnt really a driver
<eric_99> I have ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, but when I try cat /etc/debian_version it gives me wheezy/sid... wheezy/sid is testing/unstable debian version... Why does it give me that?
<L3mce> it is a compliment of sorts... however it makes everything happier... most especially what it was intended for... your chipset.
<DJones> eric_99: No idea why it does that, but I get the same on 12.10
<rurufufuss> so I just got an SSD drive installed. How do I mount it so I can access it without being root (so it's like a normal folder etc)?
<L3mce> rurufufuss: mount requires root priv.
<L3mce> access does not
<eric_99> ..
<aarfer> hi. i just installed nvidia drivers. now i have a black screen and can't do anything useful.
<aarfer> this sucks.
<Ogham> Does anyone have the new Dell project sputnik ultrabook with ubuntu?
<L3mce> aarfer: how did you install the drivers?
<rurufufuss> L3mce: so basically, I have to mount it to a local folder after logging in all the time?
<L3mce> !anyone | Ogham
<ubottu> Ogham: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ogham> ....
<lotuspsychje> rurufufuss:ntfs or ext?
<rurufufuss> lotuspsychje: ext3
<L3mce> rurufufuss: you can put it in /etc/fstab
<aarfer> L3mce,  i added a ppa, and then did the sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-current
<L3mce> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Ogham
<ubottu> Ogham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ogham> Dell Project Sputnik Ultrabook - Please, want lspci output :)
<rurufufuss> L3mce: ah right, any visual fstab system tools or should I go command line?
<L3mce> aarfer: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<alvesjnr> hi all
<aarfer> I HAVE A BLACK SCREEN.
<lotuspsychje> !patience | aarfer
<aarfer> i have a geforce 6800.
<ubottu> aarfer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alvesjnr> do you know any tutorial/howto/cookbook to port quickly-created applications to run on Windows?
<L3mce> !ssh | aarfer
<ubottu> aarfer: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<johnflux_> alvesjnr: written in which language?
<lotuspsychje> Ogham: this is a support channel mate, if you just tell us what you want to ask?
<srhb> alvesjnr: That depends so much on what kind of application and what it's written in.
<Ogham> lotuspsychje: I'd like to see the lspci output for the new Dell Ultrabook (developer edition with ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> Ogham:for what purpose
<aarfer> it's quicker to format it than to fail at fixing it.
<Ogham> lotuspsychje: To get an idea of what hardware is onboard.
<alvesjnr> johnflux_: python
<L3mce> aarfer: Not really. Try booting with the nomodeset option.
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic | 0gham
<ubottu> 0gham: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<johnflux_> alvesjnr: using which gui toolkit?
<Ogham> Jesus Wept
 * Ogham eats a yellow mold
<L3mce> !nomodeset | aarfer
<ubottu> aarfer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alvesjnr> srhb: my app is windows compatible, my issue is with the GUI
<alvesjnr> johnflux_: gtk
<srhb> alvesjnr: Some of the common Python GUI toolkits are completely portable.
<srhb> Well, at least tkinter is :-)
<johnflux_> alvesjnr: maybe then
<srhb> alvesjnr: With PyGTK for Windows you should be all set.
<alvesjnr> srhb: I'll google it. Tks
<medeman> Hey guys, I'm using an Acer Aspire One 756 11,6" Notebook with Ubuntu 12.10 64-Bit - and it's a bit weird
<lotuspsychje> medeman:what your issue
<medeman> Sometimes everything runs "butter-smooth", but then sometimes the Unity animations freeze or look weird
<lotuspsychje> medeman:did you enabled network boot in BIOS?
<medeman> I think it was activated by default, but I'm booting from HDD
<lotuspsychje> medeman: aspire one got win7 by default right, i had to enable network boot to not freeze ubuntu
<medeman> I got it without OS, I think some CLI-only linux came pre-installed but I replaced that with Ubuntu 12.10
<medeman> It's not freezing, it is just not running as smooth as it should sometimes, while other times it works very well
<lotuspsychje> medeman: i would try this option mate, see what it does
<medeman> Okay I'll see what it does, brb
<lotuspsychje> medeman: my acer netbook works flawless now on 12.10 64bit
<medeman> And, thank you
<lotuspsychje> np
<capoderra1> I saw a video on youtube of someone who showed all his ubuntu applications and he had "nvidia settings".  Why don't I have that?
<MonkeyDust> capoderra1  better start from the beginning, what have you tried before you came here... in one line
<medeman> lotuspsychje, network boot is enabled
<ubuntuw1204> how much data do i download if i use ubuntu minimal.iso
<capoderra1> I tried click on "additional drivers" but it didn't list anything.  I have a nvidia geforce 310m
<lotuspsychje> medeman:cool mate, check this url http://askubuntu.com/questions/82724/aspire-one-freezing-due-to-network
<Physicist> nomodeset did not work. Crash in the same way.
<ubuntuw1204> and is there any rolling ubuntu distro?
<Physicist> ubuntuw1204: I believe not!
<lotuspsychje> Physicist:did you clean install or upgrade
<medeman> lotuspsychje, it's not freezing completely - it never crashed actually - it just feels weird because sometimes the GUI is super-smooth and sometimes the animations are all like 5 FPS or so...
<capoderra1> MonkeyDust, I tried to click on "additional drivers" but it didn't list anything.  I have a nvidia geforce 310m
<ubuntuw1204> Physicist: how much data is dowloaded in ubuntu minimal cd install process>
<lotuspsychje> medeman: strange, i have no animation issues here
<Moka> hi
<Physicist> lotuspsychje: No. Clean install - Kubuntu 12.10
<ubuntuw1204> which rolling distro should i use?
<medeman> I mean I'm not expecting ultra performance from a netbook, but the GUI should run smooth at least - seeing that the Amazon ratings suggest that it runs butter-smooth with Windows 7 for example
<MonkeyDust> capoderra1  start here and repeat your question ever 10 minutes, until someone enters who can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Physicist> ubuntuw1204: 720mb more or less..
<Physicist> depend.
<ubuntuw1204> ok
<Physicist> ubuntuw1204: look at Home Ubuntu official site.
<capoderra1> MonkeyDust, thanks buddy
<Physicist> I come back later, I am a little busy... Thanks
<medeman> lotuspsychje, I mean even some games run very well for a netbook - like Minecraft ~28FPS - and GUI shouldn't be as demanding as a game, right?
<lotuspsychje> medeman: i have no trouble on my netbook here, did you also clean install 12.10?
<ubuntuw1204> Physicist: where exactly at home ubuntu?
<ubuntuw1204> is there any alternate to ubuntu rolling distro?
<OerHeks> ubuntuw1204, ubuntu is NOT a rolling distro.
<elijah> How would I find out when Compiz 0.9.7.14 is going to get pulled into 12.04?
<medeman> Oh now the software update doesn't work anymore: W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-updates/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<medeman> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<elijah> Current is Compiz 0.9.7.12
<ubuntuw1204> OerHeks: I know , that is why i want to know any alternate stable ubuntu distro which is rolling?
<lotuspsychje> medeman: no i mean did you clean install 12.10 fresh or did you update from previous ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> ubuntuw1204, rolling ?
<MonkeyDust> elijah  in 12.10 it's compiz 0.9.8.6 ... so maybe if you used backports you'd get a newer version
<ubuntuw1204> OerHeks: yes!
<OerHeks> ubuntuw1204, what do you mean with rolling ? ubuntu is not.
<medeman> lotuspsychje, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 fresh from USB - I created a new partition table and then let the Ubuntu installer do the rest
<lotuspsychje> medeman:should run smooth, did your grafix card install proper driver?
<medeman> lotuspsychje, I don't know, but as I said, many games perform pretty OK for a netbook so I think it was installed properly - but now that you ask, I remember that the Steam Big Picture Mode for example produced some graphical glitches like only showing half of the buttons - also Minecraft had flickering chunks very often
<lotuspsychje> medeman: check lspci for your grafix card plz
<medeman> lotuspsychje, paste.ubuntu.com doesn't work for me "An error has occured"
<lotuspsychje> medeman: lshw -c video
<lotuspsychje> medeman: and check card brand and driver activated for it
<medeman> lotuspsychje, oh okay...
<lotuspsychje> medeman: i got this: product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]  driver=radeon
<medeman> lotuspsychje, well I think it's some Intel HD graphics
<medeman> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/QJzgRRkH
<lotuspsychje> medeman: not sure about intel graphics card issues on acer and ubuntu
<medeman> lotuspsychje, hmm okay...33MHz seems a little slow to me, or is it without some multiplicator stuff?
<lotuspsychje> medeman: i915 drivers seems activated
<medeman> lotuspsychje, and is that good?
<mskau> Need help: No screen output on newly installed 12.10 server (only virtual machine host added to default settings)
<lotuspsychje> medeman: that driver is installed is a good thing for ubuntu, but im not sure about how good your card performs
<MonkeyDust> mskau  #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> medeman: ##hardware might know it for you
<mskau> Ok, thx
<medeman> lotuspsychje, okay...Well I don't think it's a powerhouse, but it should handle GUI well seeing that it runs well with Windows 7 Aero
<lotuspsychje> medeman: maybe some bugs on intel and ubuntu, not sure bout it
<lotuspsychje> medeman: or other workarounds
<lotuspsychje> medeman: reask your issue once in a while in chat on your lags and card brand
<lotuspsychje> someone might know
<medeman> lotuspsychje, hmm okay thank you
<someone235> when I do the cmd: "php /home/posFinder/script.php > /home/posFinder/log/script 2>$1" I Get "-bash: $1: ambiguous redirect". How can I fix this?
<jrib> someone235: change $ to &
<lotuspsychje> medeman: you can also try nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | medeman
<ubottu> medeman: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lobato> Why ubuntu 12.04 never shutdown?
<medeman> lotuspsychje, okay, thank you
<MonkeyDust> lobato  in a terminal, type sudo shutdown -h now   does that work?
<lobato> yes, i'm aware of the commands
<lobato> i'm a linux admin on my work place
<someone235> jrib, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lobato> I admin about 13 machines running ubuntu, and some debian
<lotuspsychje> lobato: you could asnwer him and say how that works out for you
<dr_willis> so... that command does work properly?
<lobato> we have some fancy nfs system running too
<lobato> the command it works, but ubuntu fails to complete shutdown
<lobato> get stuck in the middle
<lobato> on several machines
<lobato> and also on debian weezy
<MonkeyDust> !enter | lobato
<ubottu> lobato: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lotuspsychje> lobato: any logs on that?
<jn_> Hello
<jn_> I want to have the ssl lib 0.9.8
<lobato> I tought had some to do with the nfs unmounting but looking on the stdout and says it umounted all. How can I log the shutdown output?
<jn_> whren i do openssl version it's 1.0.1. I try this : sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8 but when i do openssl version, it's still Openssl 1.0.4
<dr_willis> !find ssllib
<ubottu> Package/file ssllib does not exist in quantal
<lotuspsychje> lobato: /var/log
<amrit> im unable to remove crossplatformui
<amrit> plz anyone help
<amrit> it is creating a serious issue.
<lobato> lotuspsychje,  wich log file is?
<Night_Elf> Hello all. I am trying to configure a printer, Xerox WorkCentre 5645, which should do acounting and needs accounting user id and group id. It is not working and the printer gives out a page with "The job was deleted due to invalid accounting IDs". By googling, I see that many people have the same problem. So then, is there a working PPD for this printer which we can use?
<dr_willis> and how did you install it? amrit
<lotuspsychje> lobato: kern.log
<dr_willis> Night_Elf: checked askubuntu.com yet?
<MonkeyDust> amrit  what's crossplatformui ?
<Night_Elf> dr_willis: not yet. But have seen some other places around on the net. With the same outcome. Will check there too then.
<lobato> what shall i look for on this log. seems all normal
<nino_> Hello everyone,
<nino_> Does anyone know why i cant go in ubuntu anymore after kernel upgrade from 3.2.0-23-generic to linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic??? I only get a black screen i want to go in the new kernel. If i go to the previous one everything is fine.
<Night_Elf> dr_willis: It would also seem that this is not only Ubuntu speciffic, but somehow a more generic issue with the PPD file (maybe).
<amrit> i dont remeber, i had a reliance datacard and ubuntu 10.04 , i tried installing it , i manuall changed sone configuration files, still it did not help. after upgrading to 12.04 computer said it failed to remove crossplatformui. now whenever im trying to upgrade or download any software this crossplatformui is creating problem
<rurufufuss> so I just made a ramdisk by doing  "sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=2048M tmpfs ramtest"
<rurufufuss> how do I unmount that?
<lotuspsychje> lobato: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155733/ubuntu-12-04-not-shutting-down-properly
<amrit> its reliance datacard software
<nino_> Hello everyone,
<thinknow> when should openvpn get into the network manager again?
<nino_> Does anyone know why i cant go in ubuntu anymore after kernel upgrade from 3.2.0-23-generic to linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic??? I only get a black screen i want to go in the new kernel. If i go to the previous one everything is fine.
<lobato> nino_, , sometimes when i have this black screen issue on ubuntu kernel updates, normaly has someting to do with my video driver, wich is nvdia, so i need to edit my grub execution line
<thinknow> as in ubuntu 10 and earlier ?
<dr_willis> installed via a. deb or how amrit ?
<nino_> Lobato how do i do that?
<amrit> no. i tried reading instructions from net to manually install it by typing some codes
<nino_> I have Nvidia to
<dr_willis> amrit: and the exact issues are?
<lobato> nino_,  when at grub menu, press 'e' to edit the startup command, and after the word 'splash' put 'nomodeset' and press 'Ctrl+F10' to start ubuntu without  try using your video card driver and uses generic video
<thinknow> when should openvpn get into the network manager again? Or how to make it possible?!
<MonkeyDust> amrit  i read here, it's some development tool, java and c++
<dr_willis> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<thinknow> lobato, : on the startup command, what does the insmod_msdos  ++ means?
<nino_> Lobato how do i het the Nvidia driver working againt after doing that?
<nino_> _get_
<lobato> thinknow, not sure
<thinknow> does everyone have it?
<shantilove> bonjour
<thinknow> i can understand why msdos should be inside linux?
<thinknow> cant
<lotuspsychje> !fr | shantilove
<ubottu> shantilove: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shantilove>  sur quel salon je pourrais trouver quelqun pour m'aider
<amrit> neither me nor the system is able to uninstall it. whenever i am trying to install any software , the crossplatformui is creating problem
<lobato> nino_, after this you can reinstall nvidia driver with 'sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-current'
<shantilove> oki
<lobato> if you uses nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> Hiya all
<lobato> i mean nvidia (recommended) driver
<nino_> Okay , your information is very helpfull! Thankyou for your help i will try that:)
<dr_willis> amrit: what issue. pastebin error messages..
<lobato> cheers :)
<karpuragauram> Hey everyone. U was upgrading to precise from lucid via net. The disk space is full and it shows 25 mins remaining.  What should I do
<gene_> anyone knows how to find chrome os cursor theme for linux?
<dr_willis> karpuragauram: still downloading?
<amrit> file:///home/amrit/Desktop/cross.png
<MonkeyDust> !themes | gene_
<ubottu> gene_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<amrit> is it visible
<amrit> ?
<dr_willis> amrit: we cant see that.
<karpuragauram> Yes. I went to sleep with the comp on. I had freed up 2.2 more gigs but even that was not enough. :(
<MonkeyDust> amrit  use imagebin to show it to the channel
<karpuragauram> Now am stuck on the installing the upgrades section 25 libs remaining
<karpuragauram> Mns
<amrit> where is imagebin?
<mmghjk> Hello. When I turn on my laptop, the frequency of my CPU always goes to max. value, which increases the temperature to 70 C. How to set a default value always when I turn it on/awake from suspension?
<mmghjk> I use CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 1.4.0 btw
<MonkeyDust> amrit  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<karpuragauram> dr_willis what could I do now  ??
<amrit> is it visible
<MonkeyDust> amrit  paste the url here in the channel
<dr_willis> karpuragauram: how big was the hd?
<apfeltasche> hi
<karpuragauram> HD is only 60 gb.  but I freed 2.5 gb from root as agsinst 1.3 requested by the upgrade
<raj> dr_willis, still at at it!
<raj> you're freaking superhuman
<MonkeyDust> amrit  like so: http://imagebin.org/247733
 * karpuragauram agrees with raj
<karpuragauram> ?????
<MonkeyDust> amrit  this is yours: http://imagebin.org/247732
<karpuragauram> help.. if I don't do anything the system will be broken :(
<madpup> Quick question, are amd 7870 stable under ubuntu??
<apfeltasche> what version of ubuntu do you use ?
<madpup> 12.10
<apfeltasche> with unity?
<madpup> cinnamon
 * Dowesas 2x2 on
<dr_willis> its past my bedtime.. but the grandkid is getting  his tonsils out..
<dr_willis> so hanging at the hospital. chat at ya laters.
<karpuragauram> anyone. I am stuck at 'installing the upgrades ' can I shut the system down. the upgrading stopped at 25 libs left due to disk space problems
<karpuragauram> 25 mins left
<lotuspsychje> laters dr_willis
<BluesKaj> karpuragauram, how much space did you create for your OS ?
<genii-around> karpuragauram: Turning the power off in the middle of a large operation like that usually doesn't end well
<madpup> or should i just pull it, sell it and use the cpu's built in hd 4000 (i5 3570k)?
<karpuragauram> I was net upgrading and it asked me to free 1.3 gb on root. I freed 2.5. I have a old system and 60 gb whole hdd.
<vandemar> if you don't need high 3d performance for gaming, use the onboard intel gpu.  it'll save on your power bill too.
<JeffJassky> hey, guys. I have a 10.04 server box. I'm trying to permanently limit CPU usage for processes with a specific name. I tried googling around a bit but haven't found anything that would do it permanently.
<JeffJassky> Might anyone know of a solution?
<madpup> cool, will it run flash, hd video?
<genii-around> JeffJassky: If these processes are daemons which are started by upstart, you could do something like add a renice number for them into their conf file
<karpuragauram> Blueskaj do I have a choice or is manual install the only option left.
<karpuragauram> genii-around any advice
<JeffJassky> genii-around: I'm a real noob when it comes to this stuff.. what is upstart?
<genii-around> karpuragauram: You said you made room, but how much room is on your /boot area?
<vandemar> madpup: yes, intel gma4000 will play hd video easily.  it's 3d where you start seeing significant differences in stand-alone ati/nvidia
<madpup> i just found, google, a program called cpulimit, that claims to limit processes to a percentage.
<diki> Question.
<yown> What is a good program for securely deleting data with ext4?
<madpup> cheers vand will try
<karpuragauram> I had a total of 10 gb on lucid and now _increased it to 12 gb.
<genii-around> JeffJassky: It's the thing which starts up all the programs which need to run when you boot. So all the applications like maybe mysql, apache, etc have entries in /etc/init directory which upstart reads then starts them based on what it finds there
<diki> Shell scripts have a line that starts with #! usr/bin/perl for instance
<genii-around> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<diki> Is it possible to make it so, they don't look in that path, but another?
<JeffJassky> madpup: Unfortunately cpulimit runs in the foreground of terminal.. and as soon as you exit it stops limiting the process. For some reason it's more of a temporary solution.
<vandemar> yown: `shred`
<JeffJassky> genii-around: Thanks! I'll take a peek in there.
<karpuragauram> on lucid roughly 1..5 gb was free but now.
<karpuragauram> :(.
<genii-around> karpuragauram: Can you use a pastebin to show the result of: mount        and: df -h          please
<genii-around> JeffJassky: Might also want to take a look at the mnual page for nice or renice as well so you get an idea how it works
<JeffJassky> genii-around: Yep was taking a look there. That might work out for me. Thanks a bunch.
<genii-around> JeffJassky: No prob
<karpuragauram> chatting from my phone. computer is frozen. how do I do pastebin now :(.
<karpuragauram> I can tell u that / boot is full though
<karpuragauram> and upgrade terminal icon is just sitting there blinking at me
<yown> vandemar: Well this data is already deleted, but is there a way to wipe out the residue, It seems like shred is only for files that haven't been deleted yet
<mehdi__> anybody work with pyload here?
<johannes__> problem solved?
<karpuragauram> genii-around I have 3 partitions.  first extended with 19 gb of which boot has 12 then us a 25 gB windows then is another for miscellaneous
<s9iper1_> any body tell me how to create the iso file from simple windows 7 files in ubuntu
<s9iper1_> ????
<k1l> mehdi__: where is the issue?
<holstein> s9iper1_: the same... what kind of iso are you trying to create?
<karpuragauram> genii-around if I have no choices of salvaging the system I would like to install frshly but want to do it. got a ton is work to complete.
<karpuragauram> :(. advice??
<mehdi__> i install pyload manager its dl manager but donno how to start it
<s9iper1_> holstein: i want to make the bootable usb by it but i have just window 7 files not the iso file
<holstein> s9iper1_: what are 'windows 7 files' ?
<jkjl>  Hello. When I turn on my laptop, the frequency of my CPU always goes to max. value, which increases the temperature to 70 C. How to set a default value always when I turn it on/awake from suspension? -- I use CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 1.4.0
<vandemar> yown: http://superuser.com/questions/19326/how-to-wipe-free-disk-space-in-linux
<genii-around> karpuragauram: A reinstall will actually take less time
<s9iper1_> holstein: i have downloaded it from torrent just by typing window 7
<s9iper1_> mean window
<holstein> s9iper1_: what do you mean by "it"
<k1l> mehdi__: pyload.org got a got introduciotn
<k1l> *good
<karpuragauram> I don't have a gnome disk had will loose wall my programs   I have a xububtu disk onlu
<mehdi__> k1l, im in there but no clue i run but its merely open a terminal and says no plugin to update
<k1l> mehdi__: then its running
<karpuragauram> only
<mehdi__> k1l, how can i dl ?
<k1l> !rootirc > Guest14812
<ubottu> Guest14812, please see my private message
<s9iper1_> holstein: see i have downloaded windows from torrent but its not a iso so i wanted to make it iso to make it bootable
<k1l> mehdi__: see the website. it explains what it is and how its used to run
<holstein> s9iper1_: you have an illegal windows iso file? and you want to make a CD on ubuntu?... i wont help with that, but, i'll say, the process is the same as burning an iso on any operating system.. copy disc using iso as target and cd as source
<k1l> mehdi__: its build for servers to run there in the background
<mehdi__> http://pyload.org/pyload_stepbystep_linux im here but noithinn :(
<s9iper1__>  holstein: see i have downloaded windows from torrent but its not a iso so i wanted to make it iso to make it bootable
<john38> can somebody help me
<holstein> s9iper1__: what is it?
<holstein> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s9iper1__> john38
<karpuragauram> how do I keep my apps and Ger lububtu by a upgrade install of xub precise on lucid gnome
<s9iper1__> ???
<john38> Is there a Warty Warthog version with all the latest updates for that! version like 10.04.1....10.04.2..etc
<john38> if so where? can i find it
<holstein> john38: you can search for it, but its EOL, so it will be as up to data as is was when support ended
<s9iper1__> john38:i have downloaded  windows from torrent i want to make bootable usb  i run unet bootin but windows file not showing there bec they are not iso so i wanted to make it iso. how can i make it?
<holstein> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/ for example.. but its support is ended, and has been
<holstein> john38: ^
<john38> holstein, i tried searching couldnt find it..i mean i did find warty warthog base installation
<holstein> john38: ^^ there is the install disc
<meet> does pidgin integrate flawlessly like empathy?
<john38> holstein, is there 4.10.1 or 4.10.2??
<holstein> s9iper1__: if you have an illegally obtained windows image, it could be, at best, non-functional, if not malware
<s9iper1__> holstein: no its windows
<b2w> theadmin: thank u for ur help.i am the runner up on that project presentation held at my college...
<holstein> john38: there doesnt have to be.. the support cycle would have ben different.. there is no "current ubuntu 4.10"
<s9iper1__> holstein: i have downloaded  windows from torrent i want to make bootable usb  i run unet bootin but windows file not showing there bec they are not iso so i wanted to make it iso. how can i make it?
<k1l> mehdi__: i dont really know what your acutal problem is.
<john38> s9iper1__, you gotta make the computer boot from usb in Bios settings if! your  computer has that function
<holstein> s9iper1__: corret.. and microsoft doesnt distrubute software via torrents.. so, i, nor you know what you actually downloaded
<Pici> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Guest50867> quit
<john38> holstein, damn
<karpuragauram> genii-around any suggestions.  anyone. upgrading us hung .
<john38> holstein, and i have no way of getting updates since its dead
<holstein> john38: you are welcome to download, install, and maintain it manually
<john38> holstein, you know how long that'd take lol
<Snake2k> Hello everyone, can anyone tell me what languages are supported for the Ubuntu mobile OS?.. like can I make apps in Python?
<holstein> john38: ? sure you do.. you get them, and build them yourself.. there is no reason to use it over ubuntu 10.04
<s9iper1__> holstein: hang on i show u the torrent link
<john38> holstein, the computer im repairing is old!
<john38> holstein, 10.04 would be slow
<DJones> s9iper1_: Please don't show links to torrents for Windows etc, they're not official windows releases
<holstein> stochasm: i dont want it... and you shouldnt link it here
<holstein> stochasm: sorry...
<holstein> s9iper1_: i dont want it, and you shouldnt link it here
<johannes__>  you can download windows 8 and 7 legal at thee microsoft website
<karpuragauram> anyone.  how do I get apps back after new install.
<holstein> john38: you can try 10.04 live
<s9iper1_> ok
<s9iper1_> ok
<s9iper1_> thanks
<FloodBot1> s9iper1_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> karpuragauram: just reinstall them using the package manager of your choice
<theadmin> karpuragauram: By reinstalling them, trying to use binaries from another system likely will lead to a bad result.
<b2w> can i install ubuntu inside  windows 8?
<theadmin> b2w: Yes, using VirtualBox: http://virtualbox.org
<johannes__> or vmware
<b2w> can i install it using ubi.exe likewise in windows xp?
<k1l> b2w: most users here dont recommend wubi
<theadmin> b2w: You can use that, yes (it's downloadable from http://wubi-installer.org ), although that tends to fail. You've been warned.
<karpuragauram> I only have xububtu live disk. can I get lububtu later after fresh install.
<k1l> b2w: go for a native install or use a virtualisation
<k1l> karpuragauram: install lubuntu-desktop
<b2w> yes i tried it but it returned somee error msg...
<theadmin> karpuragauram: Sure, you can get any of the app sets that come with official Ubuntu variants via the software center, just search for "<name>-desktop". "lubuntu-desktop" in your case.
<TheGrey> how do I setup m-audio audiophile 2496? I've made asound.rc be for my card. I've heard it uses envy24control. How/what do I do? :)
<johannes__> why lubuntu
<k1l> johannes__: why not? :)
<john38> holstein, what are the system requirements for Xubuntu 10.04
<holstein> TheGrey: i would read about JACK
<holstein> john38: i would just fire it up live.. should be pretty lean.. what do you have??
<johannes__> i think xubuntu is better
<theadmin> john38: Woah, 10.04 is fairly old, why not go for 12.04 or 12.10?
<karpuragauram> I don't have its disk or ISO and my comp is hung now on an upgrade from lucid to precise.  no disk space on /boot
<k1l> john38: be aware that 10.04 looses support in april this year
<b2w> i have some problem with my audio device.it plays sound well but sometimes it shows some error messages
<theadmin> johannes__: There's no "better", people have preference.
<k1l> johannes__: that is a choice every user has to make his own
<john38> holstein, not mine im working on a Pentium II/CEleron 450mhz 256mb ram nividia 16mb
<bhavesh> Is my Linux Kernel always going to remain 3.2.x on Ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> bhavesh: Yes
<b2w> how to reinstall the audio driver to solve the problems with audio device.
<bhavesh> l
<bhavesh> k*
<theadmin> b2w: Why do you think that's going to solve anything? Reinstalls normally don't fix anything.
<holstein> john38: i would try lubuntu or xubuntu 12.10 on that live
<b2w> theadmin:then what should i do?
<theadmin> b2w: What's your audio device?
<holstein> john38: theres always puppy linux and the others that are more catering to older specs
<Pici> holstein: a live CD is not going be fun with only 256 mb of RAM
<theadmin> Well... you could go with Ubuntu Minimal, john38
<theadmin> john38: Add on to that later, you can get a fairly decent system.
<holstein> Pici: i like to try them though, since i can see how the hardware support is
<b2w> i dont know for sure.but the manufacturer has given realtek driver for it.my pc is a laptop.
<holstein> my point is, i would try the current version john38 .. dont worry about going back to EOL versions
<johannes__> go offline
<john38> holstein, i tried lubuntu too slow
<holstein> john38: you installed lubuntu? if you did, then i would just go with something that caters to those specs
<TheGrey> holstein: thanks, i've read but I still have little idea what I'm doing.
<theadmin> john38: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - this will give you a minimal system. Put Openbox or such on top.
<holstein> TheGrey: im about to be in rehearsal for an hour, but try #ubuntu-studio and #opensourcemusicians .. folks in that second channel have that hardware
<theadmin> There are better distros than Ubuntu for such old hardware, as holstein said, but this channel cannot support them.
<b2w> theadmin: its realtek.
<theadmin> b2w: Hm... I never had any problems with realtek. What's the issue?
<john38> holstein, if i use puppy do they offer newest version even for low spec comp
<b2w> theadmin: i used espeak speech software.it says the given text but some error message like below appears:          ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.rear ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.center_lfe ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.side ALSA lib audio/pcm_bluetooth.c:1614:(aud
<holstein> john38: no.. but you can.. if you want to use legacy hardware, you might have to support it yourself.. but i always just try and load up a live CD to see what hardware support, or software versions are a "deal breaker"
<theadmin> b2w: Does other sound-related software work?
<theadmin> b2w: To make sure sound works at all, you can play a sure-to-play sound file: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<john38> holstein, doesnt xubuntu use less resource on pc than lubuntu because of xfce
<holstein> john38: no.. LXDE is arguably the lightest.. but again, just load them up live somewhere and see for yourself.. the 'L' in LXDE is 'lightweight'
<b2w> theadmin:it works but it shows some error messages when i use espeak
<theadmin> b2w: Then it's a problem with espeak, not your sound.
<karpuragauram> are any of the lightweight ones Ltd
<b2w> theadmin:ok then suggest a solution for that.
<genii-around> karpuragauram: Apologies, work is requiring me to be away from the computer
<theadmin> b2w: If anything, espeak doesn't work on my machine either. Why not use some similar software?
<yossarianuk> hi - does anyone know if /tmp has been mounted as tmpfs  and the size of /tmp = 2.5GB - is that using 2.5GB of system ram/swap
<b2w> theadmin:tell me similar to that tool that converts text to speech and that must support english and indian languages like espeak.
<theadmin> b2w: Festival
<b2w> can it support "tamil" language?
<nickey> Hi guys! Can't change screen resolution with xrandr.
<amaroks> Hello, I'm running this command ahmad@ubuntu:~/Downloads/dbi$ sudo perl Makefile.PL --mysql_config=/host/xampp/mysql/bin/mysql_config.pl
<amaroks> getting Can't exec "/host/xampp/mysql/bin/mysql_config.pl": No such file or directory at Makefile.PL line 454.
<amaroks> even though the file exists..
<b2w> theadmin:can it support "tamil" language?
<bazhang> !xampp | amaroks
<ubottu> amaroks: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<nickey> Will anybody help me? How to change resolution with xrandr?
<amaroks> bazhang, its not xampp
<theadmin> b2w: Sorry, don't find support for that.
<theadmin> nickey: xrandr -s 1024x769
<theadmin> nickey: Or whatever.
<nickey> theadmin: should it work, but it don't... =( I doing it, command don't show any output, but resolution is still the same...
<b2w> theadmin:your tips helped me a lot which made me win the competition.
<b2w> theadmin:thanks a lot....
<theadmin> b2w: Sarcasm is not welcome. I was trying to help, you asked me for "indian languages". I figured you meant Hindi or such, and it had support for that. When you asked for "tamil", well, I didn't find it.
<theadmin> nickey: Is the resolution you're trying listed when you run "xrandr" without any arguments?
<nickey> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> nickey: Hm... Odd enough, it should just work then
<adac> I try start ubuntu from my live cd, but it seems there are graphic issues. I always tries to load the x server but it doesn't succeed. How can I start in "low graphics mode"?
<theadmin> nickey: Do you have multiple monitors?
<nickey> theadmin: no, just one by HDMI
<b2w> theadmin:its ok admin. i am satisfied with espeak.
<theadmin> b2w: Hope you can get it to work
<theadmin> nickey: Hm, try: xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1024x768
<b2w> theadmin:yes.i want it to be make it as a handy device. tell me how can i install ubuntu in a mobile phone?
<theadmin> b2w: It's not really possible officially just yet, but you can search for "Linux Installer" in the Play Store.
<theadmin> b2w: If it's an Android device, that is. If not, then I have no idea
<b2w> theadmin:ok.can i install just the linux kernel not the whole ubuntu.
<theadmin> b2w: Uh, you already have that if it's an Android device. Android is Linux-based.
<bazhang> !ot | b2w
<ubottu> b2w: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mdh> b2w the kernel itself isn't all that useful without tools
<nickey> teadmin: configure crtc0 failed
<nickey> teadmin: configure crtc0 failed
<theadmin> nickey: Not sure what that can even mean... Sorry, no real ideas. Why do you need to use xrandr as opposed to graphical display configuration tools?
<nickey> teadmin: because i've only tty as my HDMI TV can't work in mode I have...
<kartick> i need a help about data recovery.can anyone pvt me and help me?
<theadmin> nickey: Ah, well, then that makes sense, you're not connected to an X display so xrandr doesn't know what to modify.
<ikonia> kartick: what's the issue
<theadmin> nickey: export DISPLAY=:0 and try again.
<nickey> theadmin: I do exactly with DISPLAY
<kartick> can i pvt u ikonia ?
<theadmin> nickey: Ah, okay, bah, then I'm out of ideas again
<ikonia> kartick: just ask in the channel
<nickey> theadmin: and xrandr -q is working
<theadmin> !pm | karpuragauram
<ubottu> karpuragauram: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<theadmin> Ooops
<theadmin> Sorry, karpuragauram
<trublwithnorml> Gnome question:  I just put Chrubuntu on an Acer Chromebook, and switched to Gnome Classic, can't stand Unity.  I can't modify the top panel, alt-right click, which is alt, two finger tap on a chromebook, doesn't do anything.  Any ideas?
<john38> holstein, do you know if puppy 1 is still supported
<ikonia> puppy 1 ?
<kartick> ok i had installed windows xp then i want to use ubuntu i installed but i installed it over my windows xp.now what can i do? how can i recover my files? is there any way to recover?
<ikonia> trublwithnorml: chrububuntu ?
<ikonia> kartick: that's not going to happen
<holstein> john38: puppy is not "supported" that way.. it just is.. you dont install it typically and get nice updates like ubuntu does.. its minimal
<trublwithnorml> ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a Chromebook.
<kartick> realy there is no way to recover that?
<ikonia> trublwithnorml: that's not an ubuntu distro though, that's googles version isn't it ?
<ikonia> kartick: nope, you've put a new file system on the disk, and overwrite the files with more files
<kartick> i had my family photos and many files now all files are gone can i use any recovery software?
<theadmin> kartick: Try with Photorec (part of Testdisk suite). You can recover some files that way, but it won't be perfect (some parts of contents may be missing, the filenames will be messed up, etc)
<kartick> ok can i use recovery software?
<trublwithnorml> It's not a google product, they have their own OS.  It's out there somewhere,I just googled chromebook ubuntu Acer and it's the top response.
<robin0800> trublwithn You may have to use the window key as well
<kartick> ok thanks theadmin
<trublwithnorml> what window key, it's a chromebook.  There's no window key
<ikonia> trublwtit's not an ubuntu release.
<theadmin> trublwithnorml: To get the panel menu you need to Alt+Super+right click, that's how it is in GNOME nowadays.
<mdh> restore from backup.
<trublwithnorml> Ah!  there's a key with a symbol that looks like a magnifying glass next to alt.  That plus alt plus two finger tap does it.  Thanks for the clues!
<RZAFC> does anyone know how I can get social engineering toolkit on ubuntu 12.04lts for ppc?
<ikonia> RZAFC: does it exist ?
<theadmin> RZAFC: Umm. I'm not sure Ubuntu 12.04 has PPC support.
<guywithAITgfx> Does the free ATI driver support multiple monitors (not just showing the same on both monitors, actually having more screen space)?
<theadmin> guywithAITgfx: Not sure about the free one. But I know that fglrx does.
<guywithAITgfx> theadmin: is that the proprietary ATI driver?
<theadmin> guywithAITgfx: yep
<guywithAITgfx> theadmin: Is it usable?
<theadmin> guywithAITgfx: Rather, propretiary AMD driver for video cards. It's usable although has problems with older card models. You can get it from the "Additional Drivers" app (jockey-gtk) that comes with Ubuntu.
<ronalds_m> hello
<guywithAITgfx> theadmin: How old? Mine is from 2010 or 2011 (I got this box in early 2011)
<ronalds_m> why qbittorent turns off by itself in some time?
<phschwartz> I installed 12.04 server on about 200 servers and had it setup a second disk (4TB raid6) mounted to /mnt/disk1 on each node. I decided now that I want to have this split into a single partition and an extra partition for lvm. I scripted running parted to rebuild the partition, now what is the easiest way to modify my fstab on all 200 servers to remove UUID=***** from the line for that mount point and set it to /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> phschwartz: ssh, keys and a sed script
<theadmin> guywithAITgfx: Could you provide the exact model?
<phschwartz> ikonia: I was hoping sed wasn't the suggestion. lol
<Touhou11> phschwartz: A perl script would do the same thing much easier
<ikonia> yeah, much easier than a 1 line sed command
<Touhou11> ikonia: Agreed
<theadmin> Touhou11: That was sarcasm, I think.
<ikonia> don't know how you can get easier than a 1 line sed command
<ikonia> can't wait to find out though
<Touhou11> sed has the most abysmal syntax
<RZAFC> theadmin: what do you mean by ppc support?
<rurufufuss> how does one set a default "open with" in 12.10 for files?
<theadmin> ikonia: Everything appears easier with Perl to Perl coders, even if it's actually harder.
<ikonia> it's one line
<theadmin> rurufufuss: I'm pretty sure it's still the same way as before, in Properties.
<guywithAITgfx> theadmin: The card says HD-465X-ZD
<ikonia> sed -d '/UUID=kfjsdlkfjsd' /etc/fstab
<rurufufuss> theadmin: thanks, found it
<ikonia> how does it get much easier than that
<Touhou11> Much easier in Perl, worth learning imo
<theadmin> guywithAITgfx: That appears to be supported.
<guywithAITgfx> Touhou11: Much easier in Python
<theadmin> *ahem* guys, enough with the flamewar, this is offtopic
<guywithAITgfx> theadmin: Awesome, thanks for helping. However, there is one problem. Under the "additional drivers" menu, I do not see any drivers to install. The box is empty.
<theadmin> guywithAITgfx: Oh, then I've been wrong. Ubuntu won't let you install unsupported drivers easily, and it's better not to try. I suppose it's not supported then (ATI's confusing in that way)
<guywithAITgfx> theadmin: well, that's disappointing :(
<mdh> that's dissapointing advice
<guywithAITgfx> However, I will try to figure out if the free driver supports multiple monitors (properly)
<theadmin> guywithAITgfx: You could still "sudo apt-get install fglrx" and reboot, but it might fail. If it does, then "sudo apt-get remove fglrx" from a TTY and reboot again, if it doesn't, well, yay.
<guywithAITgfx> theadmin: Thank you :-)
<theadmin> Speaking of drivers, I have a GeForce GT 540M and right after the install of Ubuntu 12.04, the propretiary driver warning came up, but I didn't install it back then. Now all of a sudden the driver dissapeared from Jockey, what gives? Could it be a result of kernel upgrade or somesuch?
<theadmin> Noveau's fine for my purposes, but I'm confused.
<Frekholm> Installed Ubuntu 12.10 beside Windows 7, but no dualboot comes up.
<pythonirc1011> If I install raid 10 on 4 drives, and install ubuntu on the raid, if one drive fails, does the server still boot?
<guywithATIgfx> theadmin: fglrx didn't work properly (which is odd and quite sad). However, I'll see if I can figure out how to configure the free driver. :-)
<daddeeyee> gud eve!
<daddeeyee> any1 here from phil?
<theadmin> !ot | daddeeyee
<ubottu> daddeeyee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> guywithATIgfx: Well, good luck, it should be possible for all I know
<Frekholm> Why install beside Windows if no dual boot is installed_
<Azert> the linux duds(aka NSA) have come up with a way to hide malware (security software) in the inods of ext4 fs
<bazhang> Azert, wrong channel
<hs366> can someone recommend a free and good  PDF editor plz ?
<Touhou11> hs366: The official Adobe one
<bazhang> hs366, apt-cache search pdf in terminal and take a look
<hs366> ok thx i will check
<theadmin> hs366: PDF is mostly a read-only format. You can export to PDF from pretty much anywhere in Ubuntu by printing to the virtual PDF printer, but I know of no way to edit an existing PDF.
<Touhou11> hs366: By editor, do you mean filling in PDF forms? Or creating PDFs?
<hs366> i just need to highlight and use underline or cross line
<TheSov> does anyone know why logrotate is breaking my syslog? every time it runs my syslog stops logging
<jhutchins_wk> hs366: PDF was originally designed specifically to be non-editable.  It was meant to be the equivalent of a printed page, which can not be easily modified.
<hs366> not very professional one like Adobe pro windows version
<jhutchins_wk> hs366: That said, some Linux PDF viewers can cope with forms, and it's possible to hack it.
<jhutchins_wk> TheSov: What did you mess with?
<hs366> i c
<raj> is `virtualbox-guest-utils` still a valid package?
<jhutchins_wk> hs366: The Adobe policy is that you  edit the original document, not the PDF.
<aethelrick> you could try pdfedit... not sure how good it is
<hs366> i found PDFSTUDIO from forum but i don't know if it's free or not
<theadmin> raj: Yes
<theadmin> !info virtualbox-guest-utils
<ubottu> virtualbox-guest-utils (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - non-X11 guest utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 303 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<hs366> pdfedit sounds good some ppl recommend it too. it will try ,
<genii-around> hs366: Perhaps check out pdfedit , or else just import the pdf you want to edit into libreoffice
<hs366> bazhang, (apt-cache search pdf ) is it search all pdf application available on ubuntu ?
<karpuragauram> hello again. I have a live USB xubuntu CD. it is working OK but clicking on install is crashing
<jhutchins_wk> hs366: Also libre/open office, as genii-around suggested, inkscape, and pdftk.
<genii-around> hs366: You can use the extensions manager of libre/open office to install the pdf import filter. It then will bring it into the Draw application for editing
<hs366> i c
<raj> theadmin, is that all I have to do ?
<raj> just sudo apt-get it?
<hs366> thank you for support i will try and if i got problem i ask you again
<hs366>  thxxx
<raj> restart or something?
<theadmin> raj: Well, depends on what you want to get. You'll need "virtualbox-guest-dkms" for them to actually work.
<rtainc> I'll be remaking my flash drive, because I kept getting "Installer crashed"
<pythonirc1011> do i have to manually create a /boot (128MB) or something similar so that RAID 10 boots automatically after 1 disk failure?
<raj> theadmin, for "them" to work?
<raj> what's them?
<theadmin> raj: The guest additions.
<raj> oh, cuz it's multiple adcditions?
<raj> lol
<theadmin> raj: ...Cause there's a kernel module that needs to be loaded for them to operate.
<killer> hey i have a persistent usb and i installed on it ubiquity ...and now is it possible to insyall the persistent usb on d hd of my laptop
<sticky1> hello, quick question here. I am using ubuntu Studio (quantal x64) and the launcher dock (which is Panel 1 on my workspace) doesn't autohide even though autohide is enabled
<sticky1> it's blocking 1/20 of my screen, how do I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> sticky1  there's also #ubuntustudio
<sticky1> I know
<sticky1> Wait, I'll restart my computer and see if it comes back
<rtainc> Crap,I think my hard disk failed.
<LaserShark> uh oh
<LaserShark> did you backup
<LaserShark> :o
<rtainc> I FTPd my files over before the crash. The installation fails each time for Ubuntu :(
<killer> hey i have a persistent usb and i installed on it ubiquity ...and now is it possible to insyall the persistent usb on d hd of my laptop
<ntzrmtthihu777> help with getting midi to work? precise x64, hp dv5
<BluesKaj> killer, have you tried the install ubuntu icon ?
<rtainc> Time to waste the last bit of my money on yet another hdd3 :@
<rtainc> HDD*
<mals> am
<Guest14337> hi, anyone willin' 2 elp?
<Guest14337> sorry for the spellin' but my laptop kboard is dying
<killer> BlueKaj:well i installed ubuntu on a usb and now i want to use this usb for further installation (ubiquity installed)....
<ntzrmtthihu777> what
<ntzrmtthihu777> what's the prob, Guest14337 ?
<Guest14337> i'm usin'
<Guest14337> xubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Guest14337
<ubottu> Guest14337: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> Guest14337, thats not supported. upgrade to a supported version
<Guest14337> i'm using xubunto 10.10, 'cause wifi does not work for latter versions does
<BluesKaj> killer, then run ubiquity by clicking the install ubuntu and if you have an ext partition ready on your HDD you should all set , if not ubiquity will take you thru the partitioning phase to install ubuntu to it
<Guest14337> i know is unsupportedjust wonder if there is any way to acces unnofficial or old repositories
<bazhang> Guest14337, its not supported. it's end of like.
<rtainc> Guest14337: All Ubuntu versions have WiFi support, you just have to install drivers.
<bazhang> Guest14337, for the upgrade process, yes
<tgm4883> Guest14337, yes there is
<Guest14337> where update libraries and so oni'm really tired of doing everything "by hand"
<tgm4883> Guest14337, you should really upgrade though
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades   <----- Guest14337
<rtainc> If you can't do stuff by hand, Linux is not for you...
<tgm4883> rtainc, I completely disagree with that statement
<rtainc> tgm4883: Tell me how many times a day you use Terminal commands as opposed to a GUI on Linux distress?
<rtainc> distros*
<Guest14337> ok rtainc that's the most stupid thing that probably a new lamme linux-guru wannabe would say
<rtainc> Stupid auto-correct
<tgm4883> rtainc, do I? or should a normal user?
<mdh> rtainc: stop trolling
<bazhang> tgm4883, rtainc lets move on
<Guest14337> but thanks for your "support"
<bazhang> mdh, thats not helping
<killer> BlueKaj: well i did but installer fails after asking for desired password
<rtainc> I wouldn't call it trolling, I'm just saying that Linux is a lot of commands.
<tgm4883> rtainc, my wife never touches the command line. And I don't have to on her laptop either
<bazhang> Guest14337, please read the end of life upgrades I've given you twice now
<bazhang> tgm4883, lets move on...
<tgm4883> Guest14337, why stay on 10.10?
<rtainc> tgm4883, why bring family into this?
<Guest14337> ok bazhang, thxanother question
<mdh> was that a voluntary leave, or some scripted kick?
<bazhang> mdh, lets get back to ubuntu support please
<BluesKaj> KiLaHuRtZ, describe fails , does it refuse or crash or stall or ...?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> killer, describe fails , does it refuse or crash or stall or ...?
<BluesKaj> KiLaHuRtZ, ignore that post ..typo
<killer> BluesKaj :let me reproduce that problem
<guywithATIgfx> I am trying to configure X to use my two monitors in a way that gives me more screen space, instead of the current configuration where it just mirrors the other display. I am using the free AMD/ATI driver on Xubuntu 12.10. I would appreciate it if someone could have a look at the xorg.conf I've made to see if I've done something dumb. Thank you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555637/
<mdh> rtainc didn't leave of his own accord, for the record.
<mmmbud> hey
<mmmbud> can anyone help with a wifi connection problem
<mdh> guywithATIgfx: did you try the proprietary driver/
<tgm4883> !ask | mmmbud
<ubottu> mmmbud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, yes, it did not function properly
<bazhang> mmmbud, which chipset, whats the exact issue
<Guest14337> well, bazhang maybe i did not explain myself clearly enough, i'll do it now
<Guest14337> i dont want to upgrade
<mmmbud> it drops connection when i download at full speed for a few mins the wifi dongle is an alfa AWUS036H
<bazhang> Guest14337, thats clear. and 10.10 is not supported.
<killer> BluesKaj: i think it failed as it says:"setting camerabin to STOPPED failed
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, It claimed that my video card (HD 4650) is not supported, despite their own website claiming it is
<tgm4883> Guest14337, then you have your answer
<iter> Guest14337: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
<Guest14337> my laptop (fujitsu amilo) wifi card has a known issue and does not work with 3.x kernels
<bazhang> mmmbud, with the dongle in, please pastebin the output of lsusb
<Guest14337> well
<ntzrmtthihu777> perhaps Guest14337 hates unity (rightly so)
<rbennacer> hey guys
<bazhang> !pastebin | mmmbud
<ubottu> mmmbud: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, not sure that has anything to do with this
<rbennacer> how can i see the last security patch installed on my ubuntu server ?
<MonkeyDust> rbennacer  #ubuntu-server
<Guest14337> well, then thanks for nothing
<Guest14337> quit
<rbennacer> MonkeyDust, thanks
<iter> gotta love entitled users
<mmmbud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555654/
<tgm4883> rbennacer, tail /var/log/apt/history.log
<rbennacer> thank youuu
<mdh> why was rtainc banned for asking for installer help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rather rude, that guest.
<tgm4883> mdh, he wasn't
<BluesKaj> killer, do you have a cdrom drive ? if so burn the ubuntu image to a cd and try to install from that .. Seems to me usb media has more difficulty installing the OS than cds do.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, good thing ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, good thing ubuntu's iso is so small, just need a cd not a DVD
<tgm4883> I've had more issues installing from CD than from USB
<phschwartz> I have a script that is running against a cluster of servers (doing an install with apt-get). One of the packages is failing in debconf as it is prompting for a response due to a changed file but since I am doing it non-interactive I can't respond. Is there a way to have it automatically respond with the default.
<bazhang> mmmbud, that appears to be supported by the linux backports modules
<tgm4883> phschwartz, have you tried with -y?
<bean> phschwartz, apt-get -y
<phschwartz> I am doing the install with apt-get install -y libvirt-bin (file conflict in there. default is to keep my current which I want to do)
<OverlordQ|W> So evidently for some reason all my gtk apps have started imploding, is there a good way to diagnose this? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555659/) I've tried reinstalling that package, but didn't help any. memtest hadn't returned anything, do I need to run it longer?
<mmmbud> yeah bazhang it works untill i start torrenting then it disconnects and vanishes from the list untill i unplug and plug it back in
<mmmbud> but it works under windows
<guywithATIgfx> I am trying to configure X to use my two monitors in a way that gives me more screen space, instead of the current configuration where it just mirrors the other display. I am using the free AMD/ATI driver on Xubuntu 12.10. I would appreciate it if someone could have a look at the xorg.conf I've made to see if I've done something dumb. Thank you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555637/
<OverlordQ|W> Top of the stack is usually __strcmp_ssse3 () at ../sysdeps/i386/i686/multiarch/strcmp-ssse3.S:77
<Jeaton> i dont know if this would be an issue with gnome-classic, xchat, or ubuntu, but when I minimize xchat to the tray
<mdh> guywithATIgfx: isn't there some easy gui tool to configure displays? i've never had to do it, but I would assume there would be one that worked like the display configuration panel in windows
<Jeaton> it disappears completely off my desktop, even though the process is still running
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, there is one for AMD Catalyst Control Center
<BluesKaj> BBl
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, I cannot find one for the free ATI driver
<Smilex> I'm having problems with my ubuntu installation. I just updated it and when I restarted into it, it says that I have to log in in low graphics mode, but it just freezes when I press Ok. Also I'm unable to switch to the graphics configuration option
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, but I know there is one for free proprietary nvidia driver, which is quite good. unfortunately that doesn't help me much
<mdh> guywithATIgfx: does the second display not show up in the ubuntu display preferences config?
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, I am using Xubuntu, so I don't know if Unity has a different dialog, but the one in Xfce only allows me to change resolution and refresh rate, not what I want to change
<mdh> guywithATIgfx: have you tried to install and use arandr?
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, No, I will try that
<tanveer> hi all
<mdh> guywithATIgfx: i honestly don't know if that would work, I just saw someone recommended it in a forum for setting up dual monior display in xfce
<n-iCe> have anyone used hostpad? I keep getting Failed to set interface wlan0 to master mode.
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, It worked!
<guywithATIgfx> mdh, Thank you very much for helping me!
<mdh> guywithATIgfx: no problem
<tanveer> hi mdh
<mdh> hi
<tanveer> can you help how to un install a program in ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> tanveer  let's hear it
<bazhang> tanveer, with the package manager
<tanveer> i want to use command line
<olegb> tanveer, sudo apt-get install foo
<bazhang> !apt-get | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<MonkeyDust> tanveer  sudo apt-get purge blah
<pi__> help
<tanveer> thanks a lot friends
<MatthewL> Hi pi__
<Superuser> Hey, I have an issue with my graphics drivers
<Superuser> So I had Intel HD graphics 2000 or whatever, whatever came with the CPU (building a new pc)
<Superuser> and I just bought an NVIDIA GTX 550Ti
<Superuser> and I keep getting all sorts of weird errors
<Guest68614> hi~
<Superuser> I had to unplug it
<Superuser> I tried to install the proprietary drivers and that failed somehow (had to do it via the term, the gui program didn't come up for some reason)
<Superuser> any ideas
<holstein> Superuser: you tried the proprietary drivers for the nvidia? what is your goal?
<Superuser> make it work
<holstein> !ati | Superuser
<ubottu> Superuser: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Hylve> Superuser: Whats the issue?
<Guest68614> ...
<Guest68614> hello~
<mdh> hi Guest68614
<Superuser> first it detects the screen as 'portable computer'
<holstein> Superuser: i would just reinstall the proper prorietary driver and come back for troubleshooting
<Superuser> the launcher does not come up
<Superuser> the mouse keeps disappearing
<Superuser> all I see is a section of my wallpaper
<Superuser> etc etc
<Superuser> and yes I have restarted X
<Superuser> to no avail, it logs me out, when I log back in it's the same
<holstein> Superuser: are you up to date with upgrades? also, try not to hit the enter keey so much.. type more in one line
<Superuser> yeah, sorry, I know IRC etiquette. Yes, 12.10
<holstein> Superuser: i might roll back to 12.04 and test.. assuming driver support is a deal breaker
<Superuser> I've downloaded gigabytes and gigabytes of apps, don't want to do a clean install
<Superuser> oh wait that kind of upgrade
<Superuser> no 12.10 clean
<Superuser> I installed it 2 days ago and been using it, GPU came today
<Superuser> (the OS that is)
<holstein> Superuser: i was talking about upgrades to your current install.. sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. in case a kernel update "fixes" the driver issue you might be having
<Superuser> I can't even bring up the terminal when I'm using my borked drivers (defaults to VESA instead of nouveau after the failed install) holstein, but I'll do it now
<holstein> !tty | Superuser
<ubottu> Superuser: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<ikonia> Superuser: what video card do you have ?
<Superuser> EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550Ti
<ikonia> Superuser: I'm assuming you've tried the propritary nvidia drivers from the ubuntu package manager ?
<GeekSquid> Greetings from UBUCON at SCALE!!!
<Superuser> from the jockey-text terminal application
<tanveer> i cant uninstall a package because it says it is not installed while it is. i think installation name is different than the screen name
<ikonia> Superuser: have you checked on the nvidia.com site which drivers version are classed to support your card
<tanveer> how can i get the original name of the package?
<tgm4883> tanveer, what are you trying to remove?
<ikonia> tanveer: how did you install it ?
<Superuser> well, that's not the recommended method according to the wiki but I guess I'll try ikonia, I just hope they won't bugger up the Intel HD graphics drivers too
<ikonia> Superuser: what's not the recommended method ?
<ikonia> Superuser: ahhh is this a GPU ?
<ikonia> optimus ?
<Superuser> GTX
<ikonia> Superuser: is that a dual optimus card
<Superuser> these are meant to be well supported under proprietary
<tanveer> it is a package name MouseTrap, it was a program for web cam. it uses webcam to move mouse curser
<ikonia> Superuser: to be clear, I'm not telling you to download or install ANYTHING from nvidia.com
<Superuser> no idea
<tgm4883> tanveer, assuming you are trying to remove /usr/bin/mysql   do 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/mysql'
<ikonia> Superuser: I'm telling you to research on nvida.com which driver versions support your card
<Superuser> I thought optimus are embedded cards for laptops, ikonia?
<ikonia> Superuser: they are, but why do you have an intel card and nvida card on the same board ?
<Superuser> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk <-- only Windows is listed :(
<holstein> ikonia: Superuser has a machine built with integrated intel.. and the nvidia is added on
<tanveer> i dont know where this package was installed
<Superuser> Intel is integrated into the motherboard/processor, duh
<Superuser> I *ADDED* the Geforce just now
<ikonia> Superuser: please don't get smart with "duh"
<holstein> Superuser: ikonia was just asking for clarification
<holstein> Superuser: as i was asking, are you up to date with upgrades?
<ikonia> Superuser: you've just made the command "I hope the nvidia drivers don't mess up my intel card" - which the only way that would happen is if it's a dual card
<Superuser> dist-upgrade is running right now
<Karthi> how to find the graphics card
<ikonia> Superuser: good luck working out the the issue, I'm out thanks to your smart comments "duh..."
<Superuser> yeah ikonia that was just doomsaying haha
<Karthi> model
<Superuser> gtx 550 ti
<Superuser> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-amd64-310.32-driver-uk.html anyway
<Superuser> that's the page
<holstein> Superuser: try with upgraded kernel... try the drivers that the above links suggests for your device
<ikonia> Karthi: if you do an "lspci" you'll see your chipset
<holstein> !ati | Superuser
<ubottu> Superuser: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Superuser: if it is still "messed up", we can troubleshoot from there
<Superuser> so should I wire it up again and reboot holstein
<agu10^> HEY guys!
<agu10^> how are you today?
<Superuser> I know how to *restart* X but I don't know how to close it, as it's so borked atm I can't even get into a terminal... so how do I close X when I reboot holstein?
<josty> can anyone help me with converting from mbr to gpt ?
<holstein> !tty | Superuser is how you get to a terminal
<ubottu> Superuser is how you get to a terminal: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Superuser> ok thanks, be back in 20 min, have to do something
<agu10^> Superuser, I think you can use ctrl+alt+f1
<agu10^> I'm not an expert though. I have got into problems for recommending without knowing much.
<bingowrt> excuse me i have a question how to disable the nouveau kernel in12.10
<agu10^> bingowrt, no idea.
<bazhang> agu10^, then dont say anything
<bingowrt> i want to install nvidia driver but i cant
<holstein> bazhang: you can blacklist the module.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver may help
<mdh> bingowrt: which nvidia driver
<holstein> bazhang: sorry... bingowrt ^^
<ikonia> agu10^: can you please check your private messages
<k1l> bingowrt: install the "nvidia-current" package from the official repos and this will do the work for you
<solar_sea> Hi. Running 12.10 live cd, how can I debootstrap just a base system, like the one from the mini.iso netinstall image ?
<k1l> bingowrt: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<bingowrt> its 310.32
<k1l> bingowrt: where is the issue?
<bingowrt> i tried blacklist but it doesnt work
<k1l> bingowrt: again: you dont need to blacklist anything yourself
<uminded> is their a way to share an internet connection with a dev board that has usb otg, but only using a standard usb cable?
<k1l> bingowrt: see what i wrote. install the nvidia driver from ubuntu and he will do it for you
<bingowrt> you mean from program store?
<theadmin> bingowrt: Use the "Additional drivers" app.
<jeaton_> anyone know a fix with xchat and ubuntu 12.10, where you can minimize xchat into the tray
<jeaton_> everytime I try, it disappears completely, and the process continues to run
<bazhang> jeaton_, works fine here
<xkernel> I installed Team Viewer and teamviewerd is auto starting, how can I disable it?
<bingowrt> okay ill try thx
<bazhang> jeaton_, are you in gnome-shell or unity
<jeaton_> gnome-classic
<bazhang> jeaton_, gnome-panel?
<theadmin> xkernel: echo "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/teamviewerd.conf
<AcidRain2012> my xsessions-error file is 46gigs in size, i deleted it, but apparently it didnt delete. how can i look for it?
<AcidRain2012> im at 100% disc capacity and cant open any programs
<judahitewarrior7> I need help with creating an image ad in Ubuntu, what programs can I do this with?
<k1l> bingowrt: open a terminal and type" sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<bazhang> judahitewarrior7, an image of what
<theadmin> AcidRain2012: 1: clear /var/log with "sudo rm -r /var/log/*", 2: make sure your logs rotate with "sudo apt-get install logrotate"
<judahitewarrior7> bazhang: An image ad for Craigslist
<kenperkins> is there a way to have dpkg install dependencies without having to run apt-get install -f after?
<bazhang> judahitewarrior7, libreoffice perhaps
<MonkeyDust> judahitewarrior7  there's inkscape and gimp
<mdh> judahitewarrior7: or gimp
<theadmin> kenperkins: dpkg itself is unaware of APT capabilities, so no. But, there are programs which can do it for you (try wajig, for instance, an all-in-one command-line APT tool)
<kenperkins> hm
<jeaton_> bazhang, not sure, what about it?
<kenperkins> I'm hoping to do it without having more software to configure :D
<judahitewarrior7> bazhang, MonkeyDust, mdh: Thanks!
<RZAFC> anyone here know if you can download metasploit on a chromebook?
<AcidRain2012> theadmin, but my xsessions file was located in the home dir
<bazhang> jeaton_, gnome-panel gives the classic look. what about in unity and gnome-shell
<kenperkins> theadmin: thanks though
<uminded> is their a way to share an internet connection with a dev board that has usb otg, but only using a standard usb cable?
<AcidRain2012> theadmin, and though i deleted it through nautilus, it appears to have never deleted, instead its just not show9ing up
<jeaton_> oh, yes, it works in both unity and gnome-panel
<jeaton_> if by gnome-panel you mean the latest gnome?
<bazhang> jeaton_, sounds like a bug then
<theadmin> kenperkins: You don't need to configure wajig, just use it: wajig install package-by-name|~/Downloads/package-by-path.deb|http://example.org/package-by-url.deb
<xkernel> theadmin, i did that and then killed the background process but it still starting up automatically
<AcidRain2012> theadmin, bleachbit reports recovering 49gig disk space. but my drive is still 100% full
<theadmin> xkernel: Well, you need to stop it properly :/ "sudo stop teamviewerd"
<xkernel> theadmin, thanks :),  what's the difference between "service <srvc> stop" and "stop <srvc>"?
<theadmin> xkernel: The second one is shorter :P
<theadmin> xkernel: Other than that, nothing
<AcidRain2012> theadmin, im kinda scared to restart my computer, with such little disck space. it may not boot
<MonkeyDust> judahitewarrior7  there's also xaralx, for DTP
<xkernel> theadmin, but when I tried to "service teamviewerd stop"  or press tab to complete team... , there wasn't such a service
<theadmin> AcidRain2012: Yeah that makes sense, um, you could boot from a LiveCD to do the cleaning
<AcidRain2012> theadmin, seriously? its gonna be that much trouble?
<agu10^> Will ubuntu for ARM (phone or tablets) run all my apps, or do they have to run on x86 emulator?
<theadmin> agu10^: You can't emulate x86 on ARM.
<agu10^> why not?
<agu10^> it sounds certainly possible.
<theadmin> agu10^: Well, x86 is superior... It's like trying to emulate amd64 on x86
<agu10^> maybe too slow
<danielbw_> AcidRain2012: why don't you use lsof and see whihc process might have that file open?
<agu10^> theadmin, it's possible. maybe not practical for big apps
<danielbw_> AcidRain2012: kill the process you might see your disk space correctly
<theadmin> agu10^: Hm, okay, my bad.
<k1l> agu10^: that topic will suit better into #ubuntu-phone
<AcidRain2012> daniel-gnu, how do i find what process?
<genii-around> xkernel: service is an old-style sytem V init script which is being run underneath of upstart because it still has an entry in /etc/init.d    stop/start are native upstart
<agu10^> k1l, great, a new channel
<agu10^> theadmin, it's ok, at least it seems x86 emulation is not normal under ubuntu, right?
<kenperkins> theadmin: thanks, I'll try it now on a newly provisioned vagrant instance :D
<theadmin> genii-around: Really? "service" works with upstart-only services for me, i.e. those that don't have anything under /etc/init.d/
<k1l> agu10^: the emulation in this case is not really a daily thing.
<agu10^> ok. are most apps compiled for arm though?
<danielbw_> acidrain: lsof|grep -i xsession
<ikonia> agu10^: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<danielbw_> the second parameter is the pid of the process
<theadmin> agu10^: Well, they *will* be. That is, Ubuntu Phone is still at the start stage, so...
<agu10^> ikonia, i thought this was distro-dependent in the packages they include?
<danielbw_> AcidRain2012: maybe restart the lightdm service?
<agu10^> theadmin, sounds promising. thanks!
<ikonia> agu10^: ubuntu for arm will use arm built packages, ubuntu x86 will use x86 packages
<AcidRain2012> daniel-gnu, im using gnom2
<AcidRain2012> gnome2*
<k1l> agu10^: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/app-ecosystem  and i mentioned the other channel already
<agu10^> I am discussing there. thanx
<clue_h> Hi, I'd like to see the log out messages for ubuntu, but i cant remember where to look, is it  a lightdm log
<theadmin> clue_h: something under /var/log/lightdm/ I suppose
<clue_h> theadmin, cheers i'll keep looking too
<k1l> clue_h: dmesg /syslog?
<k1l> clue_h: in /var/log/
<mdh> clue_h: /var/log/auth.log ?
<apb1963_> anyone familiar with cron??
<Superuser> o_O holstein you are my hero!
<Superuser> I will love you forever
<kenperkins> theadmin: that didn't seem to work (wajig install http://.......deb)
<kenperkins> it still didn't pre-install the deps
<Superuser> it worked :o
<clue_h> k1l, mdh i think it's var/log/ boot but im not sure, urgh logs.
<theadmin> kenperkins: It will first install the package and then run sudo apt-get -f install for you :P
<kenperkins> it didn't seem to
<theadmin> kenperkins: Seems sane for me
<Superuser> just wondering, how do I actually use the driver? The kernel module is enabled, but it's not in use... jockey says the following kmod:nvidia_experimental_310 - nvidia_experimental_310 (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<theadmin> Superuser: It might want a reboot
<Superuser> and --help doesn't help either
<kenperkins> is there an argument you need to add to -f after?
<Superuser> okay, thanks, I'll try that
<theadmin> kenperkins: Nope, shouldn't be, if you're talking about wajig
<kenperkins> it tried to install it, but I got the same nodejs depends on rlwrap; however:
<kenperkins>   Package rlwrap is not installed.
<AcidRain> what is the search function to find the biggesst file on my computer?
<kenperkins> same error as when I did it with apt-get by hand
<kenperkins> err, dpkg
<apb1963_> In /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root  it says:  # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.  Where is this master file it refers to?
<karpuragauram> prepared a fresh live lububtu . on booting fromit It says unknown keyword in configuration file  boot
<theadmin> apb1963_: I think it'd be /etc/crontab
<iter> AcidRain: you could do 'ls -RalrS | tail'
<tworkin> what user does upstart run as / how can i give my job an ssh key
<Lynxx> karpuragauram, maybe you should have cooked it first.. just saying
<theadmin> tworkin: Upstart, like any init system, runs as root.
<gimpy34> How do I disable pings with UFW on 12.04?  I followed https://answers.launchpad.net/ufw/+question/26585 and `ufw disable`, `ufw enable` but pings are still allowed.
<iter> AcidRain: or something like find / -type f -size +3000000
<karpuragauram> lol. but help plz
<clue_h> gimpy34, tried sysctl.conf?
<tworkin> theadmin: upstart itself yes, but the jobs as well?
<tworkin> how do i not run my jobs as root?
<Wferr> Hi i need some help with my ubuntu desktop
<tworkin> surely you can jail apache or some such
<apb1963_> theadmin: Nope.  The /etc/crontab file appears to be completely different
<theadmin> apb1963_: Oh, sorry
<Superuser> err, rebooting didn't do it, how can I put the proprietary NVIDIA driver into *use*, anyone know? It is enabled as a kernel module, not used atm though :(
<apb1963_> theadmin: can you check and see if you have the same comment in your file?
<gimpy34> clue_h: Actually, it looks like ufw won't start unless I'm running gufw.  http://dpaste.com/969446/
<apb1963_> theadmin: I'm wondering if perhaps it was put there by a third party app I'm running
<Wferr> Im trying to run a ubuntu 12.10 headless and im getting stuck at the error when you boot up saying that the monitor wasnt recognized
<clue_h> gimpy34 thats weird ufw is installed by default, and starts by 'ufw enable'
<gimpy34> clue_h: Note I did install the server version of ubuntu, not desktop.
<Wferr> anyone?
<dyslexai> join raspberrypi
<theadmin> apb1963_: Um. cat: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
<apb1963_> hmmm
<jeaton> ok, I was wrong, I don't believe it's working in unity either
<compdoc> Wferr, never saw that. I run many headless servers, although using 12.04. Is there a bios setting?
<Wferr> ive checked the bios and there isnt a setting for it to boot with out a monitor
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when I search store in ubuntu dash, it gives me a result with a promiscuous photo; an erotic romance novel, and I quote:
<Wferr> and its with 12.10 desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 5.0 out of 5 stars Candy Store (An Erotic Contemporary Romance January 2, 2011
<Akiva-Thinkpad> By prunes01
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What a romance ! You could sense the sexual being of both main characters. I'm sure this story includes fantasies that everyone has had at one time or another. The outcome was exactly what I had hoped for. The story was so easy to read that I read the whole thing in one sitting.
<FloodBot1> Akiva-Thinkpad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apb1963_> theadmin: ok thanks for trying
<Akiva-Thinkpad> So I don't mind store results really
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but I do mind when they peddle dope or pornography to me,
<Lynxx> karpuragauram, what was the error again?
<compdoc> Wferr, sometimes theres an ignore all errors except mouse/keyboard. Sometimes theres actually a 'headless' option. What sort of pc is it?
<Superuser> Aaany idea on how to use that Nvidia driver? Is enabled, can't use it :( also, the GUI for proprietary drivers and all that still hasn't come up.
<AcidRain> :/ yall. something is filling up my drive. and i cant find it
<karpuragauram> got it fixed :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Will this be fixed in future incarnations?
<Lynxx> cool
<Wferr> compdoc, i have it to ignore all errors but i still get a error when i boot saying that the monitor isnt recognized
<niven> Hi, is there any ubuntu channel for social speaking, about wifes etc.
<AcidRain> as fast as i can delete files, something is taking its place with space
<jpds> !ot | niven
<ubottu> niven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Smilex> what do I need to install to run mesa instead of the proprietary driver?
<Wferr> compdoc, its a dell vostro 200
<ewerton> my empathy no connect with facebook
<Wferr> compdoc, i
<Oblivion1500> hello, just wondering if i am to port forward and direct it to a computer but there is no program using that port will i still be able to run canyouseeme.com and see that the port is open?
<DrZaius> is it possible to clone a lp bzr repository locally without login? i only want to checkout the code
<clue_h> gimpy34, i think you can block ping in ufw by editing the default, so 'sudo -e /etc/ufw/before.rules' changing echo request from accept to drop
<DrZaius> Oblivion1500: how do you think that port is open if there is no program listening to it?
<Wferr> compdoc, ???
<trism> DrZaius: you don't need to login to checkout (at least, not with the public ones on launchpad), just: bzr branch lp:projectname;
<compdoc> Wferr, I see no options online. Very strange
<DrZaius> trism: you are right, it did get the branch, it just warmed about logging in
<DrZaius> thank you
<Wferr> compdoc, ive tried the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988789 but that way doesnt work for me
<Oblivion1500> DrZaius well i just want to make sure, i have a program listing i just want to see if i have actually opened the port.. i have a modem that is giving me trouble durring port forwarding
<wednesday> anyone know why lightdm  will not allow users to login?
<trism> DrZaius: yeah it does complain but it does it anyway
<elisa87> Do you know why so ? mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/jalal/NVIDIA_GPU_Computing_SDK': Permission denied
<k1l> wednesday: see .xsession-errors from that user
<DrZaius> Oblivion1500: sorry, maybe i missed the begining of your question. Where are you opening that port? in ubuntu firewall? your router?
<sergiufreenode> are there big performance difference if ubuntu installed with windows isntaller
<danielbw_> AcidRaid, iotop
<user717> Hi, I have an issue with the microphone. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and an Acer Aspire One AOD250. Audio works but microphone doesn't. I tried searching the web but with no luck so far.
<wednesday> sorry ubunut 12.04 lightdm issues: at login after providing password screen flashes and returns to login page.
<danielbw_> find out which process it is
<k1l> wednesday: maybe its a ICAuthority issue
<k1l> aka, fiddled with root priviliges
<holstein> user717: i woud use pavucontrol to help with the routing
<wednesday> k11: have you seen that issue. If I use gdm I can login but lightdm freaked out, this happend after an update.
<user717> holstein: I installed it and adjusted the micro but still nothing
<Wferr> Im trying to run a ubuntu 12.10 headless and im getting stuck at the error when you boot up saying that the monitor wasnt recognized and not letting my go without a monitor
<holstein> user717: the microphone doesnt have to be supported.. i find, kernel and alsa version really make/break harware support.. sometimes i just load up some live CDs and see what, if any, just work
<compdoc> Wferr, does the error you see come from the PC's bios, or from ubuntu?
<Wferr> comdoc, ubuntu
<wednesday> k11: I will check privs. I also adjusted mine so I can be in a admin group to mount certain drives.
<k1l> wednesday: see the log i mentioned and see if that .ICEAuthority file belongs to your user and not root
<judget> Just did daily updates to 12.10 x64 and notice that my secodn screen will no longer allow me to set its previoius resolution to 1280 x 1024\
<holstein> Wferr: sometimes there is a setting in the bios.. ubuntu shouldnt care
<user717> holstein: So there is no luck?
<Wferr> holstein, ive check through all the bios
<wednesday> k11: thank you.
<holstein> Wferr: i would go ahead and setup ssh or whatever, and see if you can connect... the error might not matter
<Wferr> holstien, i can connect but i have to have a monitor on everytime i restart
<holstein> user717: have you tried ubuntu 10.04? 12.04? and 12.10? maybe the upcoming beta? those are 4 different kernels and alsa versions
<Wferr> holstien, the problem is that that error appears before i "login" so i cant VNC into it
<judget> what would be the correct forum to report my new screen resolution issue?
<flipsy> nice
<holstein> Wferr: i dont, though i have seen that error before, and gotten around it in the bios.. can you take a pciture of the error? you can type 'ho' and hit tab to auto complete my nick
<clue_h> Wferr, is the monitor connected through the graphics adapter's port or the standard vga port?
<user717> user717: this is so fragmented, I've never thought linux would be like that
<Wferr> clue_h: its connected via the built in VGA
<holstein> user717: ? "linux" is not like anything.. this is a harware support issue, and it happens on *all* operating systems
<holstein> user717: im just offering arguably easy-ish ways to test different kernels and alsa versions.. you can open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and search for the output of your card in the forums, or bug report.. or try alsamixer and tweak *everything*, since the labels can be incorrect
<Wferr> holstein: what would be the easyest way to get a photo on here?
<holstein> Wferr: im assuming you cant take a screenshot..i would use my phone and post.. you can just better describe the exacty error if you preffer
<solar_sea> Hi. How do I install a base ubuntu system, like the one installed by mini.iso, while running the live cd version ?
<holstein> solar_sea: you get the mini iso..
<solar_sea> holstein: that's ridiculous, i need the live for properly settings my disks. Isn't there a debootstrap alternative, or a way to call mini.iso's installer ?
<holstein> solar_sea: otherwise, you install the full system from the live CD, and remove what you dont want/need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> solar_sea: not that im aware of.. but you can make whatever installation media you need
<theadmin> solar_sea: Install the full system, then, using tasksel, remove every task but ubuntu-minimal
<Wferr> holstein:  ill go for describing, it says "The system is running in low-graphics mode, Your Screen, Graphics Card, and input device settings could not be detedcted correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<holstein> Wferr: thats a different issue.. i would get the desktop booting normally, and go from there
<Wferr> holstein: i can get it booting but the problem i need it to be able to boot headless
<holstein> Wferr: sure.. and thats it the issue when booting headless then?
<Wferr> holstein:  yes, it boots just fine but i need to have it boot headless
<holstein> Wferr: and, what is the exact error when trying to boot headless?
<Wferr> holstein:   it says this"The system is running in low-graphics mode, Your Screen, Graphics Card, and input device settings could not be detedcted correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<compdoc> Wferr, when you install ubuntu, do you enable vino, or install any packages dealing with the screen?
<Wferr> compdoc:  i didnt install any packages dealing with the screen and i have never heard of vino
<holstein> Wferr: where? when you vnc in? that is not "you cant boot without a monitor connected".. i would put a simple xorg.conf in place with the vesa driver in place and a normal simple resolution
<compdoc> Wferrm, that error goes away for me if I install the propritory vid driver
<Wferr> holstein:  thats the message instantly after bios finished and can you help me setup a xorg.conf?
<holstein> Wferr: something simple like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7711766 might do it
<AcidRain> ok does anyone else have any ideas? i restarted my comp. now it wont boot
<AcidRain> :/
<Wferr> holstein:  i dont seem to have a xorg.conf file and i cannot make one either
<AcidRain> and i put it on everything, that this 1 issue that i run into about every 6months makes windows not look so bad
<holstein> Wferr: you can... gksudo gedit and make one and put it in /etc/X11
<jey> where do i find release notes for the packages I get through the Software Updater? in particular I want to read about why I got two kernel upgrades (linux-generic) in the span of a week on quantal
<holstein> Wferr: you should understand how to remove that file with a live CD if anything goes wrong
<holstein> Wferr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555912/
<Wferr> holstein: im workig on getting the copy in right now
<Wferr> holstein:  just made the file restarting now
<AcidRain> can i load a live cd onto a dvd?
<AcidRain> and boot from it?
<clue_h> yes
<lantizia> OK so I'm very new to Android and I now have a new Nexus 4... I miss how my N900 could install/run regular Linux desktop apps from APT repositories... I *would* install the Ubuntu Phone preview on my Nexus 4 but then I'd loose android - so what other ways can I run both ubuntu and android apps together?
<DJones> AcidRain: Yes, the live iso will only fit on a dvd now
<wednesday> JOIN #stonesoup
<AcidRain> DJones, what software in windows can i use to burn the live cd?
<Wferr> holstein:  i still get the log graphics error..
<holstein> lantizia: #ubuntu-phone , and the OS is not final.. you can run whatever apps are designed to run both places
<lantizia> holstein, didn't I just say that's not an option?
<ania_> sudo su
<DJones> AcidRain: I've not used any for a long time, I would try infrarecorder
<lantizia> holstein, unless your saying Ubuntu Phone can run Android apps?
<holstein> lantizia: you cant /join the proper channel?
<lantizia> holstein, this *isn't* about ubuntu phone!
<holstein> lantizia: im saying, applications can be created to run anywhere
<lantizia> right - i'm saying you are entirely missing the point
<trism> jey: once you've installed the updates, the changelogs are all in /usr/share/doc, so for your current kernel: less /usr/share/doc/linux-image-$(uname -r)/changelog.Debian.gz
<holstein> lantizia: you can virtualize one or the other on one or the other, or look for native apps
<jey> trism: thank you
<AcidRain> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop is this a live cd?
<holstein> AcidRain: yes
<jey> on that note, is there a easy/simple way to get all the -doc packages for things i've already installed? I'm sure I could do it with a dash of sed and shell, but ...
<holstein> Wferr: make sure you are using the vesa driver now, and consider setting resolution in the xorg.conf
<ModFather> hi there, is any method to add an external network printer to my Ubuntu box? i trying but without success
<holstein> ModFather: depends on the unit. i usually just add and specify the IP address of the printer.. i would test ping the printer
<ModFather> holstein it works through my Windows Machine,
<AcidRain> ok. now lets say that my cd drive is not set to boot, how can i fix this when i cant get into bios because my disk that is full wont detect?
<AcidRain> so the system hangs on it
<ModFather> i download the drivers of the printer, i selected Network printer, i browse the drivers, and now i can print from my home Windows machine, but through Ubuntu i cant make it work
<ModFather> i am using my Ubuntu with terminal
<holstein> ModFather: doesnt matter. the printer manufacturer can create/provide a driver for you for linux that will give you a similar experience.. i would try pinging the printer, then just try adding it
<holstein> ModFather: you downloaded windows drivers... those are irrelevant.. just try the add a printer wizard
<Wferr> holstein: http://tinypic.com/r/ouzazs/6
<ModFather> holstein: it works fine on my windows machine
<ModFather> i did it through ip and port 9100
<holstein> ModFather: correct, and that is irrelevant.. ubuntu doesnt use the windows drivers.. try and add the printer with the wizard, pointing to the IP
<ModFather> holstein: does the terminal has wizzard?
<ModFather> that ubuntu is server edition without Graphicals or Screen on it
<Underyx> hey, guys
<holstein> ModFather: cups has a web GUI.. i would run a normal live CD.. install the printer, and note what gets installed, and try and do that from the server version
<Underyx> a friend of mine's having this problem where she, when running specific apt-get commands, presses y to confirm installation of a package, and apt-get just instantly quits, saying 'Abort.'
<ModFather> holstein: no dont spend time to run live cd etc
<Underyx> it seems to me to be related to modifying linux-headers
<ModFather> holstein: its okey, i have install cups and added the printer as Socket://ip:9100 and also added a 2n printer socket://ip and i choosed the corrected drivers
<holstein> ModFather: i would have to have that printer in front of me to see how to add it.. that would be the easiest solution.. add from live CD, and see
<ModFather> when i am trying to print i am getting: "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip failed"
<holstein> ModFather: good luck with that.. maybe ask in the #ubuntu-server channel, or the server mailing list
<agu10^> May I suggest that the UI default colors be changed from orange/brown to magenta/lila?
<AcidRain_> Issue fixed! after clearing the xsession-error file, i had to restart... for some reason my comp thought the file was still there without a restart
<AcidRain_> either that or... it was taking more than an hour to delete a 49gig file
<DJones> !brainstorm | agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<AcidRain_> now to stop this issue from happening anymore
<holstein> agu10^: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ might be the place for that.. you can just change them on your system
<holstein> like DJones suggested ^^ i just missed it :)
<agu10^> holstein, sorry, it is impossible for me to change colors. They only change in some parts, but the rest seems to be hard-coded orange/brown.
<holstein> agu10^: its all open, so nothing is impossible.. just maybe too much hassle
<agu10^> holstein, well i meant without editing code and config files one by one. Changing colors for the "system config" doesn't change them fully in all software.
<agu10^> afaik
<holstein> agu10^: sure.. then the brainstorm is the place!
<agu10^> great. thank you! (:
<ErtanERBEK> do know ppa for gnome-shell 3.6.3 ?
<daniel__> hi
<holstein> ErtanERBEK: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing maybe.. i would just search around for one
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> hi
<daniel__> how
<daniel__> are you
<daniel__> asdfgjhhbjm,bhjmghylj
<ErtanERBEK> thak you holstein I try this morning that pppa but gnome every time hung at login screen
<holstein> ErtanERBEK: it could.. its a "testing" ppa.. thats why i would just use whatever is in the repos "stable" unless you need functionality
<ErtanERBEK> holstein, I need new versin gnome-shell because screen recorder have some bug
<ErtanERBEK> and gnome team fixed that bug with gnome-shell 3.6.3
<holstein> ErtanERBEK: you can always build it yourself.. other than that, you'll just need to search and try PPA versions
<ErtanERBEK> holstein, I am searching :D
<FCHMMR> hi all
<FCHMMR> i tried the forums but responses are too slow
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> hi
<FCHMMR> just wandered what some people might think of this,
<FCHMMR> I'm sure you are all aware of some concerns people have about privacy with regards to Ubuntu 12.10 and higher
<FCHMMR> I'm neutral in the matter but,
<FCHMMR> I thought about it,
<genii-around> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<FCHMMR> what people complain about is storing logs of string searches from the Dash
<mmmbud> is xchat ad supported?
<FCHMMR> in teh privacy policy they talk about how they share their data too
<FCHMMR> but I notice people are divided on the issue,
<clue_h> FCHMMR, all that can be removed and  or disabled
<FCHMMR> some say it should be opt-in,
<holstein> FCHMMR: you'll just have to read, and decide for yoursefl.. we dont maintain those servers
<FCHMMR> some say it can be disabled
<FCHMMR> some say theres no problem
<DJones> FCHMMR: This isn't really a discussion channel, its for support issues, you'd be better saying this in either #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<af4qor> im writing a bash script atm, does anyone know the command to open a new terminal from within the terminal (if it exists) ?
<FCHMMR> i thought of a simple solution that would please everyone:
<holstein> FCHMMR: its all open, so everything can be disabled
<clue_h> af4qor, file open
<FCHMMR> dont keep logs (on cannonical servers) and dont share information at all
<FCHMMR> that way you leave it enabled by default
<FCHMMR> but there would be no privacy issue
<clue_h> af4qor, ignore that i miss read
<FCHMMR> what do you think?
<FCHMMR> people wouild still search in dash,
<FCHMMR> but their data would not be logged (and not monitored)
<FCHMMR> noone really mentions that...
<Pici> FCHMMR: Again, this isn't an issue for this support channel.
<af4qor> clue_h, lol that confused me for a second
<FCHMMR> oh
<DJones> FCHMMR: As I said, #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions like that
<genii-around> FCHMMR: As DJones points out, the subject is better discussed in either #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<FCHMMR> where do i go to discuss such matters?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am developing for ubuntu, using launchpad and bazaar and any other parts of the ubuntu ecosystem, and I am wondering if there is an ubuntu developers blog where I could blog my own progress?
<FCHMMR> ah
<FCHMMR> #ubuntu-discuss
<clue_h> af4qor,   apologies
<FloodBot1> FCHMMR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FCHMMR> i will voice my concerns there instead
<af4qor> dw
<FCHMMR> thank you for your help,
<FCHMMR> and i apalogise for the interruption
<DJones> FCHMMR: You could also suggest it on Ubuntu Brainstorm
<DJones> !brainstorm | FCHMMR
<ubottu> FCHMMR: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<FCHMMR> that would be prudent
<FCHMMR> thank you
<FCHMMR> i will do that also
<DrZaius> I come from git and i use giggle to see repositories... is there anything like that in bzr?
<FCHMMR> also:
<FCHMMR> <@FloodBot1> FCHMMR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FCHMMR> i dont flood
<FCHMMR> i just type at 130WPM
<FCHMMR> :)
<FloodBot1> FCHMMR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dimensional> Wow. that's a lot of people.
<DrZaius> is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<af4qor> I know in windows just typing new will open a new instance of the cli, is there an eqivalent in bash?
<FCHMMR> hi,
<DrZaius> af4qor: what cli are you using
<FCHMMR> i made an account on brainstorm now
<af4qor> bash
<FCHMMR> i'll post my idea there instead
<FCHMMR> irc is not reliable for this thing
<FCHMMR> brainstorm is better
<clue_h> DrZaius, #ubuntu-devel
<DrZaius> af4qor: bash is the shell, but the shell is open within a terminal... what terminal are you using?
<kio415> I got a ERROR. Pls help   Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/kio/40DCA33DDCA32BDA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<af4qor> running a terminal emulator with defualt shell
<Pici> DrZaius: #bzr might be better for your question
<af4qor> (tilda)
<DrZaius> af4qor: in ubuntu you cant ctrl-shift-t to open new terminal
 * Dimensional is looking to talk with some of the developers over a question/idea
<af4qor> ik but im looking for a command
<DrZaius> af4qor: i use tilda as well :D ctrl +shift +t open new tab, alt + 2 to switch to second tab
<N105> hello i have to desktop one with ubuntu and one with windows7 i connect a wlan card to the ubuntu pc and connect to my wireless network and internet is too slow, in windows with the same wlan card and internet is normal, what can be the Problem?
<DrZaius> ty Pici
<af4qor> Tilda is very nice ^_^
<Dimensional> Hardware problem form the sound of it. Could also be configuration. Surprisingly, I get the opposite of that problem, but both computers are on the same machine.
<af4qor> the context is im writing a bash script to load instead of the default shell with an option to run the terminal.
<DrZaius> af4qor: it is... but development is discontinued :/ actually a guy took over a month ago... and its fixing bugs again after 5+ years :D
<af4qor> DrZaius, orly i didnt know that ty
<backbox> I have extra laptop with built-in wifi a usb wifi adapter and a router all extra... how can I use these to make my laptop into a dedicated wifi repeater?
<DrZaius> af4qor: what do you want to accomplish when you open tilda
<N105> hello i have to desktop one with ubuntu and one with windows7 i connect a wlan card to the ubuntu pc and connect to my wireless network and internet is too slow, in windows with the same wlan card and internet is normal, what can be the Problem?
<Dimensional> N105: Hardware problem form the sound of it. Could also be configuration. Surprisingly, I get the opposite of that problem, but both systems are on the same machine.
<backbox> oooo looks like it's wifi network question day lol
<af4qor> Just some options to save time, like pyradio, transmission, etc
<DrZaius> N105: ping www.google.com and ctrl-c after a while... look for packages loss after that
<af4qor> also it looks cool ^-^
<cirwin> is there something like top that can show me memory bandwidth utilization?
<DrZaius> af4qor: you want to start programs after you log into ubuntu? you dont need/cant/shouldnt do that from tilda
<Dimensional> I have my own question, but it's directed more towards the developers of Ubuntu. Possibly an idea for them to use.
<N105> DrZaius: all packages are lose now, but some time i get some package back
<N105> i don't understand this Problem :D
<Dimensional> Hmm.
<backbox> looking to make my laptop into a dedicated wifi repeater, have extra router and usb adapter... anyone game to help?
<N105> i have installed wicd i still have the same Problem
<Dimensional> What is the distance from your router?
<Dimensional> Distance is a variable.
<N105> Dimensional: you don't understand the Problem
<DrZaius> af4qor: to startup services google /etc/init.d/ and startup (actual name of the system), to start gui programs, depends on your window manager... what do you use?
<af4qor> DrZaius, how come?
<mmmbud> hey there is a weird twitter add that appears over windows
<mmmbud>  is that built into ubuntu?
<Dimensional> Explain it then, n105?
<N105> i use the same wireless card the two computer are in the same place
<Dimensional> Oh. So it's the same machine?
<Dimensional> Like a dual-boot setup?
<af4qor> Also no, not when i start/log on. Just when i open a profile in tilda
<N105> nope two different machine
<Goranek> i guys
<Goranek> hi
<backbox> hi
<Dimensional> You take the card out from each machine and put it in the other when you are going to use it?
<DrZaius> af4qor: well, tilda spanw pseudo-terminals if you look at process tree (with pstree or htop and then press t) you dont want you gui windows spanw from within tilda
<N105> Dimensional: yes it's a usb wireless card
<Dimensional> Oh.
<FCHMMR> hi,
<Dimensional> That explains most of it.
<N105> what can be the Problem?
<af4qor> hmm fair enough
<FCHMMR> i was re-directed to #ubuntu-discuss for an issue,
<Dimensional> At least, clears up what I'm understanding
<DrZaius> af4qor: do you autostart tilda? do you launch it after you log-in?
<FCHMMR> but then recommended for brainstorm,
<FCHMMR> i made an account:
<FCHMMR> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30577/
<FCHMMR> that is my idea
<backbox> N105, that's the confusion not a card an adapter for usb lol
<FCHMMR> tell me what you think :)
<FloodBot1> FCHMMR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<af4qor> Its not set to autostart i launch it when needed
<Dimensional> USB wireless adapter, not card.
<N105> backbox okay sorry i'm not american ;)
<Dimensional> ok
<DrZaius> af4qor: tilda is supposed to be running all the time, then you hide/show it with the hotkey
<af4qor> also what is the command to open a new terminal, thats been intriguing me external to this script
<N105> know you understand the Problem, do you have any idea what's the cause of this Problem?
<DrZaius> you are only supposed to start tilda once... autostart when you login if you dont want to complicate
<Dimensional> How are both the same distance from the wireless router when you are moving the adapter around?
<backbox> N105, have you tried alternate (non-free) drivers?
<af4qor> Ik but i dont like having things run in background, we digress my question was about bash commands
<prashant_123456> not able to copy data to my removable drive
<DrZaius> when do you want your programs to start? when you show tilda? you will want them when you login into ubuntu, dont you?
<backbox> looking to make my laptop into a dedicated wifi repeater, have extra router and usb adapter... anyone game to help?
<DrZaius> af4qor: or do you wnat them to start/stop at will within a session?
<N105> backbox wich driver do yo umean?
<josh____> test
<af4qor> latter
<af4qor> again were digressing xD
<josh____> test
<Dimensional> WHat is the manufacturer of your usb adapter?
<Dimensional> Test failed Josh. :P
<DrZaius> af4qor: can i see your script to figure it out what are you after? paste.ubuntu.com
<N105> my usb adapter is alpha awus036h
<af4qor> kk 1 sec
<backbox> in you'r menue there is an app for finding alternate drivers... also you can use the windows driver that came with it on cd ... if one did
<josh____> test
<Dimensional> I think Josh____ was being a bot or something.
<KeyboardNotFound> In ubuntu packages codeblocks last version is 10.05, but newest codeblocks version is 12.11, can i update codeblocks to newest version but using ubuntu packages ?
<N105> backbox:Dimensional are you sure that's only a driver Problem?
<N105> because i'm sure i use the right driver
<backbox> on my menu it's in settings as 'Additional Drivers'
<marsfligth> How to keep the monitor always on? I tried to adjust the 'power' and 'brightness' from 'system settings' but after 5 mins it blanks the screen
<backbox> so... sometimes alternatave drivers work better
<theadmin> Well, so I decided to give Unity a whirl and it's awesome, just one problem. The clock displays time in two locations, "Moscow" (the actual timezone) and "Volgograd". I have no idea how to get rid of the second one, it ain't in the other locations list.
<theadmin> marsfligth: Could be the screensaver
<Dimensional> N105, the free drivers you'd most likely be using have limitations. They aren't perfect. If there are drivers that came straight from the manufacturer that Ubuntu can use, then you'll find that it might work better.
<Dimensional> sometimes.
<backbox> that's all I'm saying... cuz you said it works just not as fast as it does in windows right?
<intrader> My laptop is overheating (pSensor(temp2)>97C and shuts down while displaying video . The laptop is a lenovo t61 - same video on XP with same browser (firefox) does not overheat.
<af4qor> i started it literally 1 minute ago during our conversation so its not complete http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556086/
<N105> backbox right
<Dimensional> Another problem could involve things around the machines. Something could interfere with the signal. That and the way the adapter is positioned, relative to the router.
<backbox> than what Dimensional said... 'N105, the free drivers you'd most likely be using have limitations. They aren't perfect. If there are drivers that came straight from the manufacturer that Ubuntu can use, then you'll find that it might work better"
<marsfligth> theadmin: I removed the sceensaver from the 'startup applications' should be this the reason?
<KeyboardNotFound> In ubuntu packages codeblocks last version is 10.05, but newest codeblocks version is 12.11, can i update codeblocks to newest version but using ubuntu packages ?
<N105> okay thanks guys i will try the additional drivers and i will be back after that thanks a lot guys
<N105> for your help
<backbox> it's worth a shot
<theadmin> marsfligth: May be.
<backbox> no worries
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: the short anwer is no.. you can always maintain it yourself, or try a PPA
<holstein> !ppa | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<backbox>  looking to make my laptop into a dedicated wifi repeater, have extra router and usb adapter... anyone game to help?
<KeyboardNotFound> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<brvitorio> olá pessoal, como vão?
<DrZaius> af4qor: okay... now i understand what are you tring to achieve :)
<KeyboardNotFound> !addppa | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound, please see my private message
<Dimensional> backbox, um.
<brvitorio> tem brasileiro?
<af4qor> DrZaius, cool c:
<Dimensional> Last time I checked, not really possible without having 2 wireless adapters.
<marsfligth> theadmin: I try to restore it and I reboot, if it woks I'll give you notice. Thanks
<backbox> Dimensional, is that a maybe
<Dimensional> I checked 3 months ago.
<Dimensional> 1 adapter to be the access point, the other to connect to the real access point
<backbox> I have and adapter and a router
<Dimensional> When I tried configuring my wifi adapter, I couldn't make it be both an access point and connect to an access point.
<backbox> I think it could work...
<Dimensional> You have a router that you laptop connects to?
<Dimensional> the router connects to the internet?
<DrZaius> af4qor: well... the best solution is to add functions to shell itself... really. with nohup to detach it from the shell
<backbox> I can extend the range by forwarding my connection but it's on a different ssid
<DrZaius> af4qor: i understand your cool idea, but it doesnt make much sense
<Villevicious> I was installin lubuntu 12.10 on my new netbook and ran into a problem. instead of launching the gui it sends me to a commandline enviroment. any ideas on how to find out whats wrong?
<Dimensional> backbox, if you're connecting to your router wirelessly, then no, you can't use your laptop as a repeater without having a second adapter.
<josh____> Test
<backbox> i want to run a lan site on my server as a home-brewed media server
<af4qor> DrZaius, so there is no bash command well thats a bitch. Oh well, how would i go about adding a bash function ?
<Dimensional> josh____: Your tests are passing. Stop spamming
<prover> I need help creating a script, to run a game i must change to game directory and put a command before the game executable. so i cd /usr/local/games/ut    then type padsp ut   how can i create a script for this
<DrZaius> af4qor: there is a new command... i guess the command you are looking for is gnome-terminal
<af4qor> DrZaius, cool ideas dont need to make sense
<mikey_> hi
<josh____> test
<Dimensional> Backbox, if you are connected to the router, to the internet, thorugh a wired connection, then yes, you can make your laptop a repeater by bridging a wireless signal through it.
<backbox> I'm connecting to the main router via wifi the sharing that via ethernet to an other router
<DJones> !test > josh____
<ubottu> josh____, please see my private message
<backbox> and that works but it has to be a different ssid
<DrZaius> af4qor: but as i said is overcomplicated
<cakeboss> !test > DJones
<ubottu> DJones, please see my private message
<DJones> cakeboss: Yes?
<cakeboss> DJones: Just making sure it works.
<josh____> Im using irssi and I cannt figure out how to change my bloody nickname!!!
<af4qor> ill just use gnome-terminal, thanks for your help
<af4qor> kthxbai
<Dimensional> type /nick <name>
<DJones> josh____: /nick newnick
<jrib> josh____: /nick notbloody
<cakeboss> josh____: You type /nick MYNICK
<DrZaius> just type in bash: function radio() {nohup pyradio;}
<backbox> but I want to bridge it to the same network
<JaySwizzle> Thank tou!
<cakeboss> You know what is interesting about irssi?
<JaySwizzle> That was driving me mad.
<JaySwizzle> sure
<mrHat> ok, so i enabled quotas on the /home directory so i can manager user space... here is fstab : http://imagebin.org/247760  but when i do repquota /home i get http://imagebin.org/247761 .. wtf is doing bind, www-data and some other doing in the report ?? i hate setting up quotas damn it...
<cakeboss> Nothing, JaySwizzle: get a better client unless you plan on scripting in irssi
<backbox> I can use the same ssid, but then i just have two networks with the same name
<cakeboss> JaySwizzle: leave the manly tools to the manly men
 * Dimensional recommends KVIRC.
<JaySwizzle> cakeboss: I am actually wanting to try and learn, beginners got to start some where though
 * Dimensional doesn't know how to help you, backbox.
<backbox> and auto connections get confused and jump around
<cakeboss> JaySwizzle: right, start with something you can manage...like something with a gui
<Dimensional> I made a client bridge with 2 routers, one that was connected to the other.
<cakeboss> Just because you were a guy fawkes mask doesn't mean you can computer.
<Dimensional> backbox, just don't try it then. It's just going to cuase more harm than good.
<cakeboss> wear*
<JaySwizzle> What would you suggest I try first then?
<cakeboss> JaySwizzle: Try xchat or mIRC
<Dimensional> JaySwizzle: It's a good idea to get another client. I recommend KVIrc, because it has a GUI, and not hard to configure.
<Dimensional> And it's opensource
<cakeboss> JaySwizzle: you can make scripts in both of them. Then graduate to big boy programs like irssi
<Dimensional> completely free.
<JaySwizzle> Alright i'll check those out, thanks!
<backbox> I can get this I know I can...
<lesshaste> how do I tell rygel which directory my music is in?
 * mikey_ yawn
<mrHat> hel anyone
<backbox> I've seen it done on win xp... so i don't see why ubuntu couldn't do it
<holstein> lesshaste: where is your music? ~/Music ?
<bean> !ask | mrHat
<ubottu> mrHat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quick-> hi guys can i install ubuntu on a windows 8 based pc ? i had heard that coz of UEFI it wasnt possible . Please help
<lesshaste> holstein, no.. in another directory
<mrHat> ok, so i enabled quotas on the /home directory so i can manager user space... here is fstab : http://imagebin.org/247760  but when i do repquota /home i get http://imagebin.org/247761 .. wtf is doing bind, www-data and some other doing in the report ?? i hate setting up quotas damn it...
<Dimensional> backbox, it requires installing bridging software and the works.
<holstein> lesshaste: i would just specify where it is then
<mrHat> this is the second time im pasting the question
<Dimensional> Quick-, it's possible. Read up on Grub2 and UEFI
<bean> mrHat, its likely that it just looks at ~all~ users on the box.
<c0d3_f0r_fUn> Quantal!
<backbox> it would be worth the hastle for me... this would be a deticated repeater so i would set it up and leave it
<mrHat> bean but i have only enabled quotas on /home
<cakeboss> lol
<mrHat> how is that possible
<lesshaste> holstein, how do you do that in rygel?
<Villevicious> I was installin lubuntu 12.10 on my new netbook and ran into a problem. instead of launching the gui it sends me to a commandline enviroment. any ideas on how to find out whats wrong?
<bean> mrHat, because it doesn't care about what directory / mount point its enabled on. It will report for ALL USERS likely
<quick-> Dimensional: You sure about that ?
<backbox> dd-wrt isn't an optio either... doesn't support my routers
<Dimensional> quick-: Fairly. I looked at grub2-install, and one of it's options mentioned UEFI and secure boot.
<mikey_> has anyone here used gnu screen?
<hahaha> hi
<backbox> hi
<Pici> mikey_: many people
<mikey_> HI
<bean> mrHat, also, it is probably reporting group quotas as well
<quick-> Dimensional:  Thanks mate :)
<hahaha> ?
<holstein> lesshaste: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/rygel.conf.5.html seems like in the config file whatever uris is
<hahaha> t
<mrHat> bean it kind of makes me wonder if quotas are only indeed setup for the /home and not /
<bean> mrHat, do they appear when you do "repquota -u /home"
<backbox> I use xfce have since gnome took a shit sorry micky_
<mrHat> bean
<mrHat> yeah
<bean> mrHat, seeing as how they're not reporting any limits, i wouldn't worry about it
<FCHMMR> <mikey_> has anyone here used gnu screen?
<mrHat> but they also apear when i do repquota /
<FCHMMR> ^a then c -- make new screen
<FCHMMR> ^a then n - switch screen
<FCHMMR> ^a then d -- leave screen
<skorasaurus> Hi, I'm suddently unable to connect to my wireless network Although i'm able to connect to other protected ones.
<FCHMMR> ^a then x - lock screen
<Pici> FCHMMR: stop
<skorasaurus> and my android device can still connect to my home wireless network.
<bean> FCHMMR, please use 1 line. Enter is not punctuation
<FCHMMR> i will attempt to better emulate the required etiquette in the future.
<skorasaurus> i receive a "wireless network authentication required" and enter in my correct password, but the message appears again after a minute or so.
<skorasaurus> and here's the syslog as I've tried to connect to my network http://paste.ubuntu.com/1691288/
<Georg> Hola a todos! When my system start (Ubuntu 12.10) appears this message: " unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled " Anybody knows how to solve it?
<prashant_123456> not able to increase screen resolution using ubuntu 12.04 and onboard graphics intel dg41rq
<mikey_> Pici: Any ideas why it would be introducing an extra terminal when I enable starting on screen 1 as indicated in the Arch Wiki (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNU_Screen)
<thetaruetheta> Georg:-) best to do is ignore it or maybe upgrade to the latest kernel, maybe.
<skorasaurus> I have already unplugged my cable  modem, rebooted my computer, and have all of the information ready from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<mikey_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNU_Screen#Start_at_window_1 For a more acurate link
<backbox> okay than can I have my server service two networks simultaneously‎?
<lesshaste> holstein, thanks
<Georg> thetaruetheta: ok, thanks :). How can I upgrade my kernel?
<skorasaurus> hmm, how quickly do paste.ubuntu.com pastes expire ?
<Pici> skorasaurus: never
<thetaruetheta> Georg:-) not difficult, but can be daunting for a newbie. I would suggest searching for debiqn or Ubuntu kernel howto's.
<sofyan> please some body im using backtrack 4r2 how to install modem cdma fast 2
<fishwithapipe> mikey_ as I see it, a terminal is started in the screen session so that you can actually do stuff with it
<thetaruetheta> George:-) debian
<fishwithapipe> if there was no terminal, how would you use the screen?
<DJones> Georg: I'd suggest you have a look at this as well, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097909 It looks like there is a bug that gives that error message as well
<DJones> !backtrack | sofyan
<ubottu> sofyan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<skorasaurus> interesting, I made several pastes 2 days ago and all say they no longer exist.
<Georg> thetaruetheta: Thanks! I'll read about that!
<mikey_> fishwithapipe: yes. I've a few screens set up but when trying to use the code I linked to start with a screen (not sure of the correct terminology) number of 1 rather than 0 it adds one more to however many I have
<mikey_> fishwithapipe: so I've 4 defined in my .screenrc and I end up with 5
<BluesKaj> mikey_, 0 is screen 1
<Georg> DJones: Thanks friend, I'll put an eye on that :)
<mikey_> BluesKaj: ???
<thetaruetheta> Georg:-) http://blog.avirtualhome.com/compile-mainline-kernel-ubuntu/
<DJones> Georg: This is one of the bug reports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653770 its an old bug, but still seems to have recent comments
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 653770 in linux (Ubuntu) "k10temp unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled" [Medium,Expired]
<BluesKaj> mikey_, 5screens would be  0,1,2,3,4 in a Xconfig file
<mikey_> BluesKaj: I'm using gnu screen. Which are indeed 0-3 by default with the code linked here (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNU_Screen#Start_at_window_1) to make it 1-4 but it seems to add in screen 5
<tozen> vlad_starkov: otkuda ty, brat?
<yeats> !info unattended-upgrades
<ubottu> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 0.79.3ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 232 kB
<xsl> guys im lost... after 2 days the server always hangs ... i'm in a dead end... i dont see errors... i dunno what to do .. :( plz any pointers
<iter> xsl, hardware issue perhaps? maybe try livecd for a few days
<Applesouce> Hey, is here somebody that knows how to set up a mailserver on Ubuntu? I'm getting kinda frustraded here ...
<iter> are you having a specific issue Applesouce
<Applesouce> Yes, it's not working >.>
<elisa87> how can I run a .exe application in Ubuntu?
<Applesouce> elisa87: try "wine"
<iter> elisa87: exe is a windows application, it can be run in wine
<SteevB> What iter said
<iter> Applesouce: could you be more specific?
<DJones> !wine | elisa87 Some Windows programmes may work using wine, but if you can, you're better using a native application,
<ubottu> elisa87 Some Windows programmes may work using wine, but if you can, you're better using a native application,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Applesouce> well I tried to follow a thousand tutorials now, and I can't send any mails :> I now tried to send one via TELNET and it says "421 4.3.0 collect: Cannot write ./dfr1MKLYGC019862 (bfcommit, uid=0, gid=107): No such file or directory"
<xsl> iter its a server i cannot have that kind of downtime :(
<xsl> thx for the tip tough
<iter> that is probably a permissions error Applesouce
<iter> xsl you are having downtime every two days now :\
<Applesouce> How do I fix it? Or better question, is there a easy and nice way to set up a mailserver ....
<xsl> iter, true :S
<iter> you might try some hardware specific diagnostics
<xsl> i already requested the ISP hardware checks .. they say they didnt found anything
<iter> Applesouce: you might start over and follow the falko perfect server guide, that's pretty straightforward
<xsl> i'm starting to doubt on my configurations ( a hard road to travel ) :(
<xsl> its a server with several lxcontainers
<iter> so, by hangs you mean no response from console?
<Applesouce> ok
<iter> can't ctrl-alt-f2 for example ?
<Applesouce> I don't remember what should I remove?
<iter> Applesouce: no, start from scratch
<Applesouce> I could remove postfix, it's the only thing I remember :>
<Applesouce> what from scratch?
<Applesouce> that is not possible
<iter> if you've already "followed a 1000 tutorials" you probably have no idea of your current status
<Applesouce> I can not format the server >.>
<Applesouce> That is kind of true
<elisa87> What should I do for this error? Cannot locate flex binary.
<iter> elisa87: sudo apt-get install flex?
<xsl> iter maybe its a filesystem problem
<iter> xsl, what do you mean by hangs
<iter> not responsive to pings? ssh? console commands? drop-kicking ;)
<skorasaurus2> hi, how do I obtain a list of the available wireless networks, iwlist scan right ?
<parallel21> I cannot seem to get rid of this error: "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<skorasaurus2> because no results are returning when I do that.
<parallel21> This is whenever I am using "apt-get -f install"
<iter> what package are you getting that error with parallel21
<skorasaurus2> parallel21, make sure that you don't have synaptic open
<xbox>                   Русские есть?
<DJones> !ru | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tozen> xbox: est'
<elisa87> I restarted my computer but yet I have this error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xbox> жость, поставил на xbox 360 линукс. Я его в глаза первый раз вижу)))
<xbox> Хоть и ремонтом пк занимаюсь)
<walkertex> Guys I need advice. Im shipping a tablet back to reclaim my warranty but theres sensitive info that might be construed as illegal on the tablet
<tozen> elisa87: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<walkertex> should I have to worry about them searching my hard drive?
<tozen> xbox: i chjo tam?
<mussa> مرحبا
<walkertex> misconstrued* not construed
<elisa87> what's the reason for Cannot locate wish binary.??
<elisa87> tozen: thanks a ton
<elisa87> !fuser
<mussa> مرحبا
<tozen> elisa87: glad to helpu
<mussa> في عرب
<xbox> можно в нете лазить))) В принципе больше как я понял не чего не сделаешь((
<DJones> !arabic | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<DJones> !ru | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<walkertex> Oh dear :(
<tozen> xbox: ja tut na androud stavil, ta zhe hren', vot, zhdu oktjabrja kogda vyjdet reliz na smartfony...
<walkertex> Should I have to worry about the OEM searching my hard drive when returning a tablet for warranty?
<apb1963_> In /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root  it says:  # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.  Where is this master file it refers to?
<vitor> lol
<jrib> apb1963_: you should use the "crontab -e" command
<null_radix> hey anyone know how hard it is to completey replace the window manager? im on 12.10
<graft> anyone here use sshfs? i have issues with it hanging up
<jrib> null_radix: install the one you want and choose it from the dropdown at the login screen
<holstein> null_radix: i would just search "replace xfce with gnome in ubuntu 12.10" for example.. it really depends on from what to what, and you dont have to "replace".. you can run more than one
<parallel21> iter: linux-image-2.6.32-39-server
<KI4RO> What is signon-ul?  When I restart I get a message that says it is still running and should I restart anyway
<apb1963_> jrib: thanks, but that doesn't really help.  An application I'm installing wants to modify that file.  I don't think crontab -e is going to do the trick
<jrib> apb1963_: what application is this?
<apb1963_> jrib: a third party application I want to install
<jrib> apb1963_: be specific...
<apb1963_> jrib; is the application relevant  to the answer to the question?
<Brasileiro> iiiiiiiuipo
<jrib> apb1963_: yes, because that file should never be edited directly.  Applications generally use the directories in /etc/cron.* to install cronjobs
<lunitik> null_radix: Unity is a plugin for Compiz, so just install something else and choose that when you're logging in... usually it is just a case of using --replace but that isn't valid here.
<apb1963_> jrib: so you are suggesting that the "master file" referred to is in /etc/cron.* ?
<skorasaurus2> hi, i'm unable to connect to my home wireless network but i'm able to connect to my neighbor's; i have 12.04, and this problem just started occuring within the past 3 days, haven't done any hardware modifications since then.
<skorasaurus2> my android phone can still connect to my network without any problems.
<jrib> apb1963_: no, probably not.
<skorasaurus2> I have a repeated ""wireless network authentication required"
<skorasaurus2> entered the correct password but the message still returns
<jhutchins_wk> skorasaurus2: Perhaps you do not have the correct encryption selected.
<hfic> Hi All, I've got a question about vsftpd. service vsftpd restart says it restarted and gives me a pid, but ps -ef doesn't show ftp running. suggestions?
<skorasaurus2> well, i haven't changed any of that, but how should I double check ?
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: or its possible your card doesnt support the type of encryption your using.. is it a newer wireless card?
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: and has it worked before?
<skorasaurus2> i've been using this card with no problems for about 8 months.
<wiggmpk> k
<skorasaurus2> it's a Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<unhuman> hey
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: are you using Ubuntu with Unity?
<skorasaurus2> yes, 12.03
<skorasaurus2> 04*
<unhuman> i notice that when i'm logged in to ssh i cannot log in to sftp on that server, so it seems it only allows one session of this user on ssh at one time... could it be so? how do i change it?
<skorasaurus2> but i'm using unity2d, because of some video bugs :(
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: have you tried "forgetting" the network and attempting to connect again?
<skorasaurus2> wiggmpk, yes i have.
<skorasaurus2> and i deleted my setting in the network manager, and rebooted.
<skorasaurus2> i have syslogs, dmesg if you'd like
<jhutchins_wk> unhuman: Who configured the server?
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: have you tried connecting manually? like instead of selecting the broadcast, manually configuring it?
<jhutchins_wk> skorasaurus2: No point in us looking at the syslogs if they don't say anything about the network connection.
<kgalahassa_> are there some bugs with wine?
<jhutchins_wk> skorasaurus2: dmesg might also be of interest.
<wiggmpk> kgalahassa_: there are always bugs in wine
<kgalahassa_> i'm willing installing it , but i'm not sure if my ubuntu can support it
<jhutchins_wk> skorasaurus2: A wild guess is that the update added new types of encryption and now it doesn't match the router.
<kgalahassa_>  what do you propose to me ?
<wiggmpk> kgalahassa_: not sure I understand what your asking
<skorasaurus2> jhutchins_wk, it does mention the network connection in it.
<jhutchins_wk> kgalahassa_: We can give you basic support if you're using the stock Ubuntu packages.  Beyond that there's #wine.
<petra> Hello. Trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 from an USB stick with full disc encryption. Booted from stick, started installation, selected "encrypt system" and "use lvm", next choose passphrase. Now I start entering. The verification checker at the right first changes from "bad password" to "strong password", then once upon a character back to "password too short" and stays at that whatever else is entered.
<kgalahassa_> I'm asking if ubuntu 12.10 supports wine bugs
<skorasaurus2> http://pastebin.ca/2316700 is my syslog of when i was trying to connect to my network.
<jhutchins_wk> kgalahassa_: Bugs in the ubuntu packages yes.
<petra> I tried with various passwords, using different casing and special chars, and also tried only characters. The change back to "password too short" appears at different characters, I don't see a pattern. This seems really weird.
<petra> Any idea what's going on there?
<kgalahassa_> I'm asking if ubuntu 12.10 supports wine's bugs
<petra> Uppercase characters seem to make the "password too strong" (which also greys out the "continue with installation" button) appear sooner
<petra> I searched bugzilla and googled quite a bit, but didn't find a single report of this.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
<kgalahassa_> is it a free dictionary english I can use?
<skorasaurus2> i know my network password is correct.
<skorasaurus2> i have tried it with my android device and it works.
<kgalahassa_> is it a free dictionary english I can use?
<jhutchins_wk> skorasaurus2: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
<pkexec-nopass-pl> hi
<skorasaurus2> kgalahassa_, wordnet
<Hyuristyle> hey, anyone having troubles with wired internet connection? specifically on ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> Nice verbose log at least.
<pkexec-nopass-pl> my question in my nick
<Hyuristyle> ubuntu/lubuntu*
<DJones> kgalahassa_: Ubuntu 12.10 uses wine version 1.4, if there are bugs in wine, then the bugs will most likely be in the version used in Ubuntu
<jrib> apb1963_: by "master file" they probably just mean your own file where you like to write your crontab (instead of using crontab -e directly).  I'm not sure exactly what you are trying to do.  Have you sorted your issue?
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: are you using WPA or WPA2?
<pkexec-nopass-pl> i dont want enter password on package installing with synaptic everytime
<pkexec-nopass-pl> i wanna use pkexec without password
<skorasaurus2> WPA personal
<KI4RO> What is signon-ul?  When I restart I get a message that says it is still running and should I restart anyway
<skorasaurus2> and i've verified that was I have in my settings in my network connection.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: and you have connected before with the same hardware and the same OS? when did you notice the probleM/
<petra> we just tried rebooting and doing it again, same thing. Are there some characters or length or so that are not allowed in dm-crypt/LUKS passphrases? Or what else could be the problem?
<MMlosh> Hi! I think I am having a HDD-space leak with ecryptfs..   I deleted a 1GB file, but the space did not get freed up! :(   Is there a dedicated ecryptfs channel that could assist me?
<skorasaurus2> wiggmpk, yes, i've tried with same hardware and same os. I had no problems for 7 months until suddenly about 72 hours ago.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: what changed in the past 72 hours? updates?
<pkexec-nopass-pl> i dont want pkexec ask password
<Hyuristyle> skorasaurus2: having troubles with internet connection?
<skorasaurus2> Hyuristyle, yes.
<Hyuristyle> skorasaurus2: same here
<Hyuristyle> starting from about 2 or 3 days ago
<Hyuristyle> suddenly
<hfic> Hi All, I've got a question about vsftpd. service vsftpd restart says it restarted and gives me a pid, but ps -ef doesn't show ftp running. dmesg says 'vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped'
<pkexec-nopass-pl> i dont want write password everytime for install package with synaptic
<wiggmpk> pkexec-nopass-pl: you have to..
<pkexec-nopass-pl> ok
<Quest> I have windows 7 and ubuntu 12.(the latest). what is the easiest way to delete the windows 7 entry from the boot loader (grub) and make it appear to a new user that the computer only has ubuntu installed ?
<moon`> is there a way to enable system updates without rebooting.  Like ksplice or something?
<moon`> quest edit the bootloader and remove the windows entry?
<wiggmpk> pkexec-nopass-pl: installing a package requires root, gained by using "sudo", prompting for a password is for security
<Quest> moon` yes i think. how to do that?
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: have you tried changing your password via your router?
<moon`> Quest: I don't know let me google it, I haven't had to do it since I used gentoo
<pkexec-nopass-pl> but its not matter for me. wiggmpk
<skorasaurus> wiggmpk: i have not yet.
<skorasaurus> changed my router password.
<Quest> moon` ok
<skorasaurus> at least in several months.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: not your router password, the wifi password
<pkexec-nopass-pl> i can do it with sudo. but i cant with pkexec
<skorasaurus> yes, that I haven't also changed in several months
<moon`> Quest: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<moon`> I didn't read the page, read through that and see if it helps
<pkexec-nopass-pl> is "gksudo synaptic" same wsynaptic-pkexec"
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: are you using any custom firmware or anything like Tomato or DD-WRT?
<MonkeyDust> !find pkexec
<ubottu> File pkexec found in gnome-system-log, gparted, policykit-1, policykit-1-doc, synaptic
<skorasaurus> wiggmpk: no.
<Quest> moon` let me see
<skorasaurus> I don't belive so.
<wiggmpk> pkexec-nopass-pl: if it requires root privileges it will prompt you for a password man.. im not familiar with what your doing, but it sounds like you need to escalate your privileges to do it.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: try just changing your password.. or changing the encryption to WEP.. or a combination of both, just to enure that you can still associate with the router..
<skorasaurus> last packages i updated - http://pastebin.ca/2316704
<pkexec-nopass-pl> Why even ubuntu isnt user-friendly?
<pkexec-nopass-pl> sh*t
<MonkeyDust> pkexec-nopass-pl  i guess nobody has ever heard of pkexec, maybe you should elaborate on it
<Quest> moon` i wonder why the page is not loading correctly
<petra> puh, found it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1068391 . updating now then trying again.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1068391 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Password strength bug" [High,Fix released]
<moon`> Quest: can I pm you?
<Quest> moon` of-course
<wiggmpk> pkexec-nopass-pl: I just googled pkexec and its a graphical front end for PolicyKit, just taking a guess that it requires root =P, Ubuntu is very user friendly btw
<moon`> is there a way to enable system updates without rebooting.  Like ksplice or something?
<bastarden> hello...anyone knows what is the default root password for lubuntu 12.10 live cd?
<MonkeyDust> bastarden  there is no root password
<bastarden> well there is...when i try to su it requires a password
<wiggmpk> !root | bastarden
<ubottu> bastarden: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bastarden> blank password or root/lubuntu doesn`t work
<MonkeyDust> bastarden  that's your own password
<wiggmpk> bastarden: by default the root account is locked.. therefore it has no password
<bastarden> sudo apt-get....worked without password...thanks for the heads up
<mussa_> مرحبا
<r_a_f> mussa_: i love u :)
<Hyuristyle> skorasaurus2:  if my problem is the same that your, i think there's no relation with updates
<wiggmpk> bastarden: if you already authenticated "sudo" in the same terminal, it wont prompt you again for some time, or if the screen is locked, or if you open a different terminal
<randomuser33> hey guys, does the newest version of ubuntu have the memtest86 still built into the grub boot screen?\
<bastarden> got it...thanks
<skorasaurus2> sigh.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: did you try changing the encryption type and/or password?
<skorasaurus2> changed my password on my wifi
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: same result?
<Hyuristyle> skorasaurus2:  i am having the problem both in Ubuntu and Lubuntu. Lubuntu is updated and Ubuntu is very outdated
<MonkeyDust> randomuser33  yes, there's a memtest
<skorasaurus2> network and it's now working.
<skorasaurus2> thanks for the help wiggmpk.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: so just changing the WiFi password worked?
<randomuser33> MonkeyDust, ah for some reason I didn't see it.
<skorasaurus2> and i changed to wpa2 personal
<skorasaurus2> from wpa1.
<skorasaurus2> i didn't try only changing the password.
<skorasaurus2> or only wp2.
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: cool, still doesnt really answer your issue, but works around it.. I've given up on wireless encryption myself
<skorasaurus2> it's been a pain for me over the years on ubuntu (With different computers)
<skorasaurus2> i had mine unencrypted until neighbors started using my connection way too much
<wiggmpk> skorasaurus2: WPA2 is better anyway, I use MAC address filtering and disable the broadcast
<mussa> هاي
<nearst> hiya people
<mussa> مافي عرب هون
<mussa> هههههههه
<FloodBot1> mussa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> !ubuntu-arabic | mussa
<r_a_f> mussa: still love you :)
<mussa_> اي اوكي ماشي
<mussa_> كيف الحال
<DJones> !arabic | mussa_
<ubottu> mussa_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<r_a_f> mussa_: yes - I know that
<r_a_f> mussa_: you're talking to me?
<mussa> yes
<mussa> انت ام شب
<r_a_f> salem
<mussa> اهلين
<MonkeyDust> mussa  that's enough, english please
<mussa> طيب بركي فصلوني هلا
<mussa> r-a-f
<r_a_f> mussa: sudo apt-get instal ... :)
<r_a_f> sry apt-get install ;)
<mussa> r-a-f what
<Smilex> I'm currently using Vesa for graphics, how do I change to mesa?
<mussa> i do not andrstand
<r_a_f> mussa: sharm el shaikh?
<mussa> r-a-f am new in her help me
<mussa> he he he
<r_a_f> mussa: OK I help you !
<r_a_f> mussa: problem ?
<mussa> yes speak with me in arabeck
<DJones> mussa: This channel is English only for Ubuntu support, if you have a support question, feel free to ask it, support in arabic is in #ubuntu-arabic
<Dunya> OFFF
<Dunya> yo
<mussa> r-a-f
<Dunya> hey
<r_a_f> mussa: hello
<unhuman> how can i find out why being added to a certain group denies ssh access for a user?
<Dunya> Hi
<Dunya> To find out you must take your foot, and shove it up your ass
<r_a_f> mussa: country? Egipt , Tunisia, Pakistan, Iran?
<ninjatomate> Already feeling at home in this channel
<mussa> go to arabick abuntu if u can
<mussa> syria
<r_a_f> wow nice
<mussa> he he he
<mussa> and u
<r_a_f> Poland
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. I am back with a brand new install of lubuntu 12.04 and testing it out. Do we have a separate channel for it or shoudl I ask the general questions here. For one I want to get an easier way of arranging launchers and icons on a panel as was in gnome
<mussa> اهلا وسهلا
<mussa> ههههههههههه
<FloodBot1> mussa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mussa> sory
<Vivekananda> and second I need a way to get the keybindings working
<k1l> !ot | mussa r_a_f
<ubottu> mussa r_a_f: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mussa> ok ok ok sory
<mussa> he he he he he
<mussa> r-a-f can you anderstand arabick
<Vivekananda> any suggestions anyone ?
<r_a_f> mussa: no :/
<mussa> oky
<r_a_f> mussa: but I like it :)
<mussa> i will learn u
<r_a_f> haha ok
<mussa> ok
<holstein> Vivekananda: theres #lubuntu ..there are only these http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<mussa> you are mail or femail
<mussa> ?
<r_a_f> yup I give you
<holstein> !ot | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hfic> question about vsftpd. service vsftpd restart says it restarted and gives me a pid, but ps -ef doesn't show ftp running. dmesg says 'vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped'
<mussa> what
<Vivekananda> mussa:  what he means is this is a pretty busy channel and lots of people are dying without help 1! so ask help
<wiggmpk> mussa: if you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> mussa: you were told several times not to drop that offtopic in here. go to the channel mentioned if you just want to chat
<Vivekananda> holstein: got to lubuntu. Let us see if anyone there would help. By the way the mplayer for lubuntu is suddenly like the movie is moving in slow motion thought the sound is fine
<Vivekananda> any suggestions? I tried to increase the buffer for each
<holstein> Vivekananda: graphics driver
<Vivekananda> holstein: I tried running glxgears and glxinfo.
<axgb> I was fiddling around with packages; I wanted to get an older version of CUPS, because the new version does not work with xerox workcenter, and it now says all about broken packages. What should I do. I tried sudo -f; but that does not work, it says error (1) and that is all it says to do online
<Vivekananda> What else
<axgb> Should I try again in recovery mode?
<Vivekananda> asking in lubuntu I should
<dikim33> Hi, anyone can help me to resolve the conflict between libopensm2 and libopensm5 packages on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mussa> jfds
<mussa> r-a-f
<strup> hi
<r_a_f> mussa: look in private channel
<mussa> raf
<k1l> mussa: last time now! stop that or you will recieve a ban
<k1l> !ot > mussa
<ubottu> mussa, please see my private message
<mussa> ok
<mussa> as u like
<mussa> sory
<mussa> r_a_F
<r_a_f> mussa; /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<r_a_f> I am there
<darent> hello, good night
<darent> or morning or whatever it is where you are...
<darent> does somebody know what are the requirements to run ubuntu on a tablet?
<darent> a mean, any dual core tablet will do?
<DJones> !tablet | darent
<ubottu> darent: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<darent> ok, thanks and sorry
<DaemonicApathy> Is there a known reason for the manufacturer splash screen not showing on boot after upgrading Ubuntu 12.04.2 to use the 3.5.0-25-generic kernel? My laptop was trying to boot to an empty ODD, with no initial splash, before I booted into a 12.04.1 disc and restarted. Now the manufacturer screen is just skipped upon booting, this time to the SSD.
<tinker> 216
<DaemonicApathy> I think I'm going to assume that my CMOS is dying.
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: how old if your machine?
<setkeh> mjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj~]=
<setkeh> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<setkeh> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<FloodBot1> setkeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> stop that
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: Not a year yet.
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: unlikely an issue with CMOS, does your computer frequently loose its time?
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: No, which was what confused me. I was going to reboot without an internet connection to check that out, in case of active syncing.
<Davor> hello
<Davor> how do I disable unity and boot to tty?
<kingbeast> hey Davor
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: this is a branded machine? originally with Windows 8? or later?
<NoiseEee> hi, I'm running a server edition (10.04)....  should I be rebooting when there are new kernel/linuxheader updates?  i don't get prompted to (ie: the machine doesnt say "Reboot Required" when I ssh into it)
<wiggmpk> NoiseEee: if you want to use the new kernel, then yes you would have to reboot
<guntbert> !text | Davor
<ubottu> Davor: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<NoiseEee> wiggmpk: thanks.
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: Toshiba, originally with Windows 7, using a different hard drive for several months now.
<darent> well, if you don't reboot, what's the point on upgrading the kernel?
<Davor> thanks guntbert
<NoiseEee> darent: beats me, i just do all the updates.
<NoiseEee> darent: i just find it weird that most of my ubuntu boxes say 'reboot required' when i ssh in after such an update; this one never does
<guntbert> Davor: You're welcome
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: double check your BIOS settings to see if you or something disabled the splash screen.. do you see anything when the power is turned on? like a verbose mode?
<darent> NoiseEee: don't know, in theory it should ask you for a reboot, but i've never installed server...
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: Nothing - can't access the BIOS settings, no keypresses result in anything before the OS boots.
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: laptop?
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: Yes.
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: disconnect the power and battery for like 30mins.. something may be fouled up.. do you have a reset button on the bottom somewhere?
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: No reset button. I tried a hard reset a couple times. I may just let it sit and drain for awhile tonight. For the moment, though, it seems fine other than the lack of splash and BIOS options.
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: another theory, your display may not be getting a signal quick enough for you to see the splash screen (or the options to get into the BIOS)
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: try to power down (not restart, turn off) then as soon as you hit the power button start hammering F2 or whatever your BIOS option was
<skywell> Just push esc if that doesn't bring you to bios restart and try f2, if that doesnt work reboot and try f8
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: That's exactly what I was doing.
<skywell> And I mean hammering.
<wiggmpk> skywell: i've never seen F8 be an option for BIOS
<kingbeast> DaemonicApathy, F12 should be the bios key, try repeated taps after hitting the power button
<DaemonicApathy> skywell: Luckily, I've known my BIOS keys for quite a while now. I doubt they would change.
<skywell> wiggmpk: My iBuyPower, gigabyte motherboard, has the f8. Same issue. My screen doesn't activate fast enough to see the bios so I had to brute fN force it
<wiggmpk> skywell: you built your machine?
<skywell> DaemonicApathy: I came in kind of late and didn't understand your problem but spewed a random solution so my bad :)
<skywell> wiggmpk: no
<skywell> wiggmpk: I bought it from iBuyPower
<DaemonicApathy> Anyway, thanks guys. I'll play around with it. It was just an unwecome surprise after work.
<wiggmpk> skywell: most vendors dont use F8 since thats the key for the advanced boot menu for Windows
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: only thing I can tell you is call the manufacturer and dont tell them your using Linux lol
<sx2> Hey I'm a linux newbie and just downloaded a program (Celtx) and wondered if sticking the whole folder in /usr/bin would allow me to boot it from the terminal like preinstall software or software install from the package manager(s).
<skywell> But windows isn't listening until after bios anyway so lol.
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: Ikr? ;-)
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: i know, its a shame
<darent> delete key, on my motherboard
<wiggmpk> skywell: i know, just saying its not typical.. usually F2, F12, Del are the "typical" BIOS keys
<kingbeast> on Toshiba's F2 is boot options, F12 is bios settings
<skywell> Yea, they need to standardize this stuff already.
<skywell> wiggmpk: forgot to tag you last message
<wiggmpk> =)
<wiggmpk> sx2: you would be better off making a script that calls the program, and using a symbolic link in /usr/bin
<wiggmpk> i think
<DaemonicApathy> Times like these, it pays to have some experience working on all major manufacturers' machines...otherwise, I may never have gotten back up, never mind in the 10 minutes it took.
<skywell> sx2: You should just make a ~/bin folder and add it to your environment path in your .cshrc type file on linux.
<DJones> sx2: There are installation instructions on the celtx wiki http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation#For_Linux
<skywell> sx2: I think it is ~/.profile on ubuntu
<sx2> skywell DJones: Thanks.
<skywell> sx2: sudo echo 'alias celtx="./usr/local/celtx/celtx"' >> .profile
<skywell> Someone smite me if I am wrong lol.
<skywell> sx2: sudo echo 'alias celtx="/usr/local/celtx/celtx"' >> ~/.profile
<escott> skywell, an alias should never be local
<DJones> sx2: I wouldn't normally recommend a ppa, but as celtx isn't in the ubuntu repo's, there is a ppa that might be worth considering https://launchpad.net/~dreamstudio/+archive/video?field.series_filter=quantal
<DJones> !ppa | sx2
<ubottu> sx2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mussa> hi
<skywell> escott: Un-noob me, why?
<escott> skywell, im pretty sure if you change the wd it wont follow
<skywell> escott: sorry, wd?
<skywell> working directory
<escott> yes
<skywell> With sudo right? just remove sudo
<newuser> What is the hotkey to open the dash again?
<k1l> super
<newuser> Thanks k1l
<DoWhileGeek> ok so I was derping in gparted, accidentally wiped my boot partition, what do
<Aprosklitos> Hello! im using Ubuntu 12.10 and i have 2 problems, one with networking and one with image quality with nvidia hardware, if anyone can help with any of these problems please tell me.
<skywell> reinstall grub
<wiggmpk> lol grab your ankles and....
<skywell> DoWhileGeek:
<skywell> DoWhileGeek: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<escott> skywell, sudo doesn't make a difference
<DoWhileGeek> skywell: thanks
<wiggmpk> DoWhileGeek: first I would re-create the /boot partition in gparted if your deleted it altogether, then reinstall grub
<skywell> escott: so what is the danger in assigning alias in a users .profile?
<escott> skywell, also "sudo echo >> ~/.profile does not do what you expect it to do
<escott> skywell, because "echo" runs just fine without root permissions
<petru> Hi. Does anyone know of a tool that allows one to effectively change touchpad sensitivity? I have a Dell Inspiron N5050 and it's way too sensitive, although ubuntu settings are at a minimum. I've already tried gpointing-device-settings, without much success.
<omico> Hello there! I want to compile ultrastar-deluxe from svn, but it doesn't support current libav (libavcodec53)/ffmpeg libs. That's why I need to install an older version, like libavcodec52. What is the best way to do it? Can I e.g. download that older library from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/libavcodec-dev and install it parallel? Maybe into a separate directory and give that path
<omico> to configure?
<omico> I am using 12.10
<skywell> escott: sudo was a pointless addition but I still don't see a problem in putting an alias in your .profile
<escott> skywell, your initial alias was a relative path not an absolute path
<NetvergentCom_> If anyone can see if there ubuntu has a directory called /var/lib/gdm if they are running gnome because mind does not and I cannot log into the desktop.
<omico> Or can I install the older ffmpeg 0.10 parallel to libav?
<Aprosklitos> Can anyone help me to setup me network interfaces? i have one wired for LAN purposes only and one wireless for internet and i cannot access the internet without disabling the wired connection. i checked that option on routes menu without luck
<Aprosklitos> please help me
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: are the Wired and Wireless connection on the same subnet?
<Aprosklitos> yes 255.255.255.0
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: i meant IP range
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: like 192.168.#.#
<Aprosklitos> wired is set to manual ip config so i only give it IP and SUBNET, no default gateway or DNS
 * rootpt is back.
<Guest71669> hello
<Aprosklitos> ahh! yes, 192.168.1.x
<Aprosklitos> thats the problem?
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: what exactly is the practical purpose to dictate which device access's the internet?
<Aprosklitos> one router is 192.168.1.1 and the other 192.168.1.10
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: so you have 2 separate routers handing out IP's in the same network segment?
<RaYmAn> Longshot, I know, but any canonical people around? It appears my ip got blacklisted for access to _any_ *.ubuntu.com site after attempting a repo sync of the ubuntu phablet android sources :/
<Aprosklitos> i dont want to dictate witch device access the net, i need my computer to be able to use my LAN and internet simutainusly
<Aprosklitos> yes, in windows this setup works correctly because i've set different ip's to the routers, but they're the same rage
<Aprosklitos> also the LAN router has DHCP disabled
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: I would assume, (and its a guess) that you would have to create iptables rules to do what your trying to do
<escott> Aprosklitos, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt
<mussa> i need girl
<Aprosklitos> i've tried this guide: http://log4aj.blogspot.gr/2011/03/using-wired-for-lan-and-wireless-for.html
<wiggmpk> k1! =)
<Aprosklitos> without lucj
<Aprosklitos> luck
<opr> hi chaps how can i make the brightness keys on my laptop turn the brightness down by just 1 level, instead of 2 as it is doing now?
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: did you check out escott's link.. I'm not familiar with network bonding, and I cant really wrap my head around what your trying to do
<bartzy> Hello
<bartzy> My secondary drive on my laptop suddenly started not to spin down.
<bartzy> It's not mounted even, not doing anything.
<bartzy> When I try doings
<Aprosklitos> i need to connect to a home lan via wired with a router without internet access
<bartzy> sudo hdparm -S1 /dev/sdb , nothing happens after 5 seconds.
<Aprosklitos> and connect to the internet with my wifi router
<bartzy> Only when I do hdparm -B1 /dev/sdb, that works
<Aprosklitos> simultaneously
<bartzy> But that is very aggresive - Can someone explain how to get the secondary drive to spin down every X minutes ?
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: I understand that part, but the reason why you would want or need to do it
<escott> Aprosklitos, do you want to bridge>
<hfic> he needs ics
<wiggmpk> Aprosklitos: i do think, however, using 2 different routers with the same network segments, is probably not a good idea..
<Aprosklitos> wiggmpk: because i need to be able to connect to my brothers computer for file sharing and stuff.
<Aprosklitos> it worked fine in windows, can this be a problem for ubuntu?
<skywell> Samba makes it less of a problem
<skywell> I use Ubuntu to access the windows network shares at work
<wiggmpk> skywell: by the information, its 2 completely separate networks.. with completely separate NAT rules
<Aprosklitos> yeah i know that, the problem is i cant have lan and wlan run together and still be able to connect to the internet via wifi :p
<iter> Aprosklitos: set default gateway to wifi router IP, set static route to brother's IP via wired router IP
<Styler2go> Hello Guys. I have an Ubuntu Server with Apache2 and i want to configure subdomains. where can i get help for that? am i correct in here?
<Aprosklitos> wiggmpk: ok im going to change ip range to wired router and see
<Aprosklitos> iter: thats my setup: WLAN: (DHCP) ip: 192.168.1.4 default gateway: 192.168.1.1 dns: 192.168.1.1 ||| WIRED: (manual) ip: 192.168.1.200 router ip: 192.168.1.10 default gateway: none dns: none
<tinker> efnet
<Aprosklitos> im going to enable LAN so i can reconfigure the wired router and ill came back
<Aprosklitos> brb
<iter> Aprosklitos: ok, so you just need to do sudo route add -host 192.168.1.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.10 eth0
<iter> Aprosklitos: where xxx is your brother's IP and eth0 is the correct wired interface
<Aprosklitos> iter: what that does?
<Styler2go> no one an idea?
<Aprosklitos> no thats not my problem
<Aprosklitos> i can ping my brother
<Aprosklitos> but when i have both connections active i cant access the internet!
<iter> please re-read what I wrote
<Aprosklitos> i can communicate with both networks but i cant connect to the net
<iter> set default gateway to wifi router IP
<iter> set static route to brother's IP via wired router IP
<Aprosklitos> its already set by dhcp to the wireless interface
<Aprosklitos> wired has no gateway set
<Aprosklitos> what will static route do?
<LazyNoop> Styler2go: look at VirtualHost section of Apache configuration (and setup DNS records)
<iter> tells your pc to look for your brother's IP via the wired router
<iter> default gateway is where your pc looks if it doesn't know the route
<Aprosklitos> but i can already find my brother
<iter> mate, please don't argue with me if you don't know what you are on about
<Aprosklitos> how can i tell my pc to look at wireless for internet access only?
<iter> that would be the default gateway
<Aprosklitos> iter: ok im sorry
<Aprosklitos> wait 2 mins and ill come back.
<Aprosklitos> im ebaling wired now so i will disconnect
<Aprosklitos> enabling*
<iter> don't
<Aprosklitos> am i on?
<iter> yes
<Aprosklitos> ok i diactivated
<Aprosklitos> tell me iter
<iter> default gateway set to wifi router IP, static route to brother's IP via wired router IP with the command above
<escott> Aprosklitos, you keep saying "it doesn't work" without really describing what the network topology is and how you want it to work. you have lots of options including different routing tables, bonding, bridging etc
<bestdnd> how can i open a *.bin image?
<Aprosklitos> Wireless router: internet access, ip: 192.168.1.1, DHCP enabled, Automatic IP in my computer.
<Aprosklitos> Wireless router: internet access, ip: 192.168.1.1, DHCP enabled, Automatic IP in my computer.
<Aprosklitos> Wired router: no internet access, ip 192.168.1.10, DHCP disabled, manual ip in my computer
<iter> bestdnd: is it a cdrom image? dvd? hard disk image? bios image?
<bestdnd> CD image
<Aprosklitos> wireless ip settings: automatic, ip: 192.168.1.4, default route 192.168.1.1 dns 192.168.1.1
<escott> !enter | Aprosklitos
<ubottu> Aprosklitos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aprosklitos> wired ip settings: manual, ip 192.168.1.200, no gateway or dns
<iter> bestdnd: sudo mount file.bin /mnt -t iso9660 -o loop
<Aprosklitos> ok im sorry
<iter> gotta run
<bestdnd> <iter>: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Aprosklitos> whats disturbing me the most is that in windows the same setup runs out of the box, and in ubuntu i cant figure it out! same ip's same setup! :/
<tgm4883> Aprosklitos, whats the issue?
<Aprosklitos> using LAN without internet connection and WLAN with internet connection in the same time and still being able to connect to internet
<tgm4883> Aprosklitos, can you pastebin 'route'
<francis_> Hello
<InAndOutLand> I have a question!
<tgm4883> !ask | InAndOutLand
<ubottu> InAndOutLand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> !Hello | francis_
<tgm4883> !hello | francis_
<tgm4883> well I guess there isn't an entry for that
<francis_> Lol
<francis_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<francis_> exit
<InAndOutLand> I want to boot from a sub. But, In oder for usb to be turned on, Windows has to be booted. How do I boot from the USB like this?
<InAndOutLand> ^usb
<escott> InAndOutLand, what kind of broken hardware is that
<InAndOutLand> It's not broken
<InAndOutLand> The usb works.
<InAndOutLand> (usb flash drive)
<tgm4883> InAndOutLand, apparently not
<tgm4883> InAndOutLand, did you enable booting from USB in the BIOS?
<InAndOutLand> Yes
<InAndOutLand> It is first in the list
<tgm4883> InAndOutLand, what do you mean by "In oder for usb to be turned on, Windows has to be booted."
<InAndOutLand> If Windows is not booted, the usb flash drive won't be turned on
<tgm4883> InAndOutLand, yea, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Why would your USB power be controlled by windows
<InAndOutLand> How can I boot from the usb in this suitation?
<escott> InAndOutLand, and it powers off on hot reboot?
<InAndOutLand> What is hot reboot?
<escott> InAndOutLand, don't power off
<InAndOutLand> don't power off what?
<escott> InAndOutLand, reboot but dont power off
<tgm4883> as in, restarting the computer without having to press the power button for it to turn back on
<InAndOutLand> Trying that out
<InAndOutLand> It's taking so long to reboot from Windows..
<InAndOutLand> Still not at the shut down screen
<tgm4883> InAndOutLand, what kind of computer is this
<InAndOutLand> Windows dosen't want to restart
<InAndOutLand> I even tried shutdown -r -t 0
<InAndOutLand> That did not do anything...
<hfic> What does windows have to do with ubuntu support?
<tgm4883> InAndOutLand, what kind of computer is this
<InAndOutLand> HP
<tgm4883> HP what?
<InAndOutLand> HP comoaq
<tgm4883> ...
<ephesius> he wants the model number not just the brand
<sirstan2> How can I get details about a SSL key on my server? .. like an apache .key file
<hfic> <sirstan2> do you own this SSL key?
<InAndOutLand> MsInfo32 is not opening.....
<InAndOutLand> Oh, there it is
<sirstan2> hfic: irrelevant.  i have the public and private keys and want to get the details from them as you would from a browser.
<k1l> InAndOutLand: is this a ubuntu support issue?
<tgm4883> k1l, he's trying to boot from USB, but says it won't turn USB on unless windows boots
<evilfix> hello all.. i followed the guide at http://paulkeck.com/ssh/ however when i try to ssh to the other machine, it asks me to type the passphrase and then the regular password. i thought this was supposed to stop that not add another layer?
<InAndOutLand> It is an HP dc7100
<InAndOutLand> (Compaq)
<k1l> InAndOutLand: you need to look up the key to get a bootmedium choose
<hfic> <sirstan2> well apache support isn't here in #ubuntu and if you own the key or not is completely relevant.
<sirstan2> hfic: its an openssl key pair, apache was a use example.
<InAndOutLand> What does that mean?
<InAndOutLand> (k11)
<tgm4883> hfic, I'm unsure how it is relevant
<k1l> InAndOutLand: there is a key to press after the powerbutton to get a choice what to boot. just look into the manual from the laptop
<InAndOutLand> It's not a laptop
<evilfix> how can i get ssh key sharing to work between 2 linux machines? i followed the guide at http://paulkeck.com/ssh/ the key is created and scp over to each other machine but still asks for phrase and pass
<jrib> !ssh | evilfix
<ubottu> evilfix: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<k1l> InAndOutLand: or pc
<jrib> evilfix: just use ssh-copy-id
<sirstan2> hfic: openssl x509 -noout -in server.pem  -subject << is what I was looking for.
<InAndOutLand> What do I do if Windows does not want to reboot?
<InAndOutLand> (xp)
<fishtech> Hello! Hoping to get some help. My usb jumpdrive will load for a sec and disappear. Never come or load up. How can I fix this?
<k1l> InAndOutLand: just shut it down. if that is a problem ask the windows support what to do
<evilfix> if i remove id_dsa and id_dsa.pub from my .ssh/ will it at least stop asking me for a phrase and password?
<InAndOutLand> escoot told me to reboot
<evilfix> nm just figurred it out
<evilfix> ssh-agent sh -c 'ssh-add < /dev/null && bash'
<smikims> I've seen a lot of people on /r/unixporn use a program that displays some basic system info and an ascii art logo when they take a screenshot. Any idea what it is?
<jrib> smikims: probably "archey"
<azathoth_> yeah, that would be archey
<azathoth_> or there's alis too I believe
<azathoth_> not too sure on the second one.
<smikims> OK, thanks. Couldn't find what it was called.
<evilfix> is ubuntus .bashrc file somewhere different?
<jrib> evilfix: what do you mean?  It's in ~/.bashrc
<HHT> does any1 having problem with 12.04.2 in networking. Mine always show "networking stop/waiting"
<bombard> looking for some help with wine
<jrib> bombard: just ask your question (also consider #winehq for questions about using wine)
<bombard> im in there
<evilfix> not seeing it... see .kde .bash_history .bash_logout .config
<bombard> im having trouble installing dungeons and dragons online
<bombard> running bash commands for a couple hours with no luck
<evilfix> could it be .profile?
<jrib> evilfix: what's the issue?  Create one if you don't have one for whatever reason.  By default an account will have one though (as long as it was created in a "nice" way).  The default one is copied from /etc/skel/.bashrc
<jrib> evilfix: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<nwertman> Quick question.  I have a MacBook Air that will not boot any of the USB drives I have (firmware issue).  I've installed rEFIt and done a 'dd' to install the LiveCD onto a 2 gig partition that I have.  When I boot from there, I'm told 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt'
<evilfix> add an alias that wont disappear on logout
<nwertman> I've double checked the MD5 of the download and it checks out.  This is 12.10.  Any suggestions?
<jrib> evilfix: you can put it in ~/.bashrc
<SonikkuAmerica> nwertman: What version of OS X?
<nwertman> 10.7
<SonikkuAmerica> Lion
<evilfix> i did a locate .bashrc and 4 found, best one looks like /etc/bash.bashrc should i copy and modify it or create new?
<jrib> evilfix: no.  Read what I've told you
<evilfix> alright ill create the file then
<SonikkuAmerica> nwertman: Have you tried Unetbootin?
<nwertman> That was where I was going next, but it seems to hang.
<nwertman> I think I will do the software updates to 10.7.x (the latest) and try again
<bombard> can someone help me install ddo through winewq?
<bombard> winehq?
<SonikkuAmerica> nwertman: Good idea.
<SonikkuAmerica> bombard: Did you check in #wine first?
<bombard> sonikkuamerica: im there fishing for a response
<SonikkuAmerica> Or maybe not... it's a +i channel
<SonikkuAmerica> bombard: Is it rated Platinum or Gold in the AppDB?
<steven78> francais ?
<SonikkuAmerica> !fr | steven78
<ubottu> steven78: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<InAndOutLand> When I se the HP screen the usb is turned but when I get to the Windows XP screen the usb is off
<bombard> sonikkuamerica: its not in the app database. wait let me double check
<InAndOutLand> When I get to the welcome screen the usb is turned on
<k1l> InAndOutLand: what are you trying to accomplish?
<InAndOutLand> Boot from the usb
<SonikkuAmerica> bombard: I pulled it up, looks like Gold.
<k1l> InAndOutLand: then set "boot usb" to first priority in the bios
<wiggmpk> InAndOutLand: if your running Windows XP your computer might not be "new" enough to support booting from USB devices
<k1l> well that is the first one to get information from the manual of that mainboard.
<InAndOutLand> It does
<InAndOutLand> I used Unetbootin to put Ubuntu on the usb
<Jeruvy> InAndOutLand, does your BIOS have a boot selection menu?
<k1l> InAndOutLand: then change the boot order to usb first
<InAndOutLand> Yes
<Jeruvy> InAndOutLand can you select it that way?
<InAndOutLand> I did select USB device, but it booted me in to Windows XP.
<Jeruvy> InAndOutLand, how did you make your USB?
<InAndOutLand> Unetbootin
<Jeruvy> InAndOutLand did you install a boot loader?
<InAndOutLand> Unetbotin did that
<Jeruvy> InAndOutLand I don't think it did.
<yourimym1> hello how to know if these packages installed already libc6-i386 ia32-libs-multiarch
<InAndOutLand> It said it did
<Jeruvy> InAndOutLand check it out with parted and see what it says.
<InAndOutLand> What's parted?
<Jeruvy> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-10ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 187 kB
<InAndOutLand> Can I check the USB from Windows?
<Jeruvy> or gparted, or any similar tool
<Jeruvy> InAndOutLand, not unless you bought something to do that
<k1l> InAndOutLand: try this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<InAndOutLand> What shall I do from there?
<HHT> does any1 having problem with 12.04.2 in networking. Mine always show "networking stop/waiting" when do "service networking status/start/restart"
<k1l> InAndOutLand: use live usb creator instead of unetbootin
<InAndOutLand> I did that, but that produced thae same resulats.3
#ubuntu 2013-02-23
<InAndOutLand> ^without 3
<k1l> InAndOutLand: so you are sure the the .iso you did download is ok?
<InAndOutLand> Yes.
<InAndOutLand_1> xchat kinda broke there
<InAndOutLand_1> (xchat 2
<k1l> InAndOutLand_1: you need to test this usb on another pc or laptop to make sure that usb isnt the problem
<k1l> so we can focus on that pc (if that is the problem)
<InAndOutLand_1> I don't really have any other pcs to test on...
<kyza14> yolo
<InAndOutLand_1> What do I do in this case?
<InAndOutLand_1> Any body?
<wiggmpk> InAndOutLand_1: you could re-download the image, re-create the bootable USB... OR you can burn the image to a CD/DVD and boot it that way
<kkathman> Greetings I have an issue that after a recent update, my computer name is no longer accessible via other computers, however I can connect via the computer's IP address...is this a DNS issue? If so how do I fix that?
<wiggmpk> kkathman: are all your computers local? connected to a router that supports DNS?
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  Yes all connected to the same router in fact, and wired (not wireless)
<wiggmpk> kkathman: does the router have built-in DNS?
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  That I am not sure of
<wiggmpk> kkathman: did your local IP address change since the update?
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  Possibly, yes. I'm on Verizon Fios and we had an outage so its possible that the incoming PPoE IP changed
<wiggmpk> kkathman: your "local" ip to the machine your trying to resolve by hostname
<InAndOutLand_1> my computer does not habe a dvd drive for 12.10. What do I do?
<InAndOutLand_1> ^My
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  yes that's correct...local IP is 192.168.1.14
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. Am on lubuntu but want to know if my graphics card are working.
<Vivekananda> glxinfo and glxgears gimme some outputs but I see "no proprietery drivers installed". How do i proceed to check and sort this issue ?
<wiggmpk> kkathman: and your using DHCP?
<kkathman> wiggmpk: Yes I am...I have my admin panel up on the router if that helps things
<wiggmpk> kkathman: are you trying to resolve the linux machine by hostname from other computers? or are you trying to resolve other computers by hostname FROM the linux machine?
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  The router identifies the hostname by the way
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  I am trying to connect via smb from my Mac . In the past I have been able to do this with no problems
<wiggmpk> kkathman: is your MAC using the router as it's DNS to resolve the hostnames?
<kkathman> wiggmpk: I believe it would be yes, since it's connected to the same router
<wiggmpk> kkathman: unless you specifically told it to, routers usually pass the ISP's DNS when using DHCP
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  I'm sure I didn't tell it to explicitly, yet the Mac seemed to find it ok
<wiggmpk> kkathman: well im not a Mac guru, but you can try adding your router as a DNS server on your Mac
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  OK I
<kkathman> wiggmpk: OK I will try that.
<wiggmpk> kkathman: on my network, I have reserved DHCP address's for my NAS, since I dont use a local DNS I had to add them to /etc/hosts (it should be relatively similar on a Mac)
<bencc1> how can I use this key http://sysoev.ru/pgp.txt to be able to install from nginx repository?
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  So would I use the internal lan address of 192.168.1.1 as the DNS ?
<wiggmpk> kkathman: but with DHCP, your IP can change when the lease expires
<wiggmpk> kkathman: thats what I would try
<wiggmpk> unless someone else has a better idea
<kkathman> wiggmpk:  Let me try that
<sinewalker> kkathman: wiggmpk: DNS lease can be set to not expire, if you know how to work your router... (what's it's model, I'll help look it up).  btw, joined late, what are you tring to achieve?
<wiggmpk> sinewalker: the ability to resolve by hostname and not IP (to access samba shares)
<sinewalker> samba on the NAS...? okay.  NAS is on the router/gateway (192.168.1.1) or elsewhere?  What I've seen in this chat is your suggestion to put the IP in /etc/hosts which as you say is fine until the router expire's the NAS' IP lease.  What make/model is the router, we may be able to do something more dynamic... or just set the lease to not expire
<wiggmpk> sinewalker: i was referencing my network.. I use DHCP reservation for my NAS
<sinewalker> okay yes that'll do.  what is kkathman's setup ? :)  I assume he's trying to connect to his NAS which has some IP 192.168.1.x  (but not .1 as that's the router)?
<wiggmpk> sinewalker: kkathman said the router recognizes the hostname of the machine. He has a Mac and is trying to access Samba shares FROM the Mac, to (im assuming) a linux box
<sinewalker> oic.  thinking
<wiggmpk> sinewalker: i suggested adding the router's IP as a DNS server on his Mac
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, does it work via IP?
<sinewalker> wiggmpk: yes, if the router has a DNS feature. most do not though :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> looking to install precise x64 on my dell inspirone one2205, but the documentation seems to be missing parts.
<nankura> hey i was wondering, i know we have wine and steam native to linux now, but has it ever been attempted to get Bootcamp from mac working on linux, essentially mac is similiar to linux, and there bootcamp, is well known for running windows programs
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: it's kkathman with the issue, and last I read, kkathman said yes.. but it used to resolve by hostname prior to an update
<iter> nankura: wat
<wiggmpk> nankura: that is not what bootcamp does
<SourceSlayer> Heyo, I'm having a little issue...
<sinewalker> kkathman: are you still there?
<wiggmpk> nankura: bootcamp allows you to install the Windows OS on an Intel based Mac
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, kkathman I'm assuming that FQDN work then as well?
<chris062689> Is there an Ubuntu Phone support channel yet?
<SourceSlayer> When I type "g++ hello\ world.cpp" I get: hello world.cpp:1:35: fatal error: QtCore/QCoreApplication: No such file or directory
<SourceSlayer> Can anyone help me?
<nankura> oh ok
<nankura> so essentially vmware does the same thing?
<wiggmpk> nankura: no
<nankura> the only problem ive noticed with vmware/virtualbox is 3D support, gmaing on vmware/virtualbox isnt a viable option it seems
<wiggmpk> nankura: bootcamp doesnt virtualize anything..
<nankura> ah ok
<nankura> i see i see
<SourceSlayer> nankura: VMWAre is used to emulate running on Operating System
<wiggmpk> nankura: thats because its virtual.. its not direct access to the hardware
<SourceSlayer> Bootcamp is used to run an OS along another
<nankura> yea
<nankura> ah
<sinewalker> nankura: Bootcamp is an operating system loader.  if you are thinking to use Bootcamp on a linux machine to dual-boot windows, no need, Linux has GRUB to do the same.
<nankura> alright, thanks for the info
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: that I do not know.. kkathman would have to answer that
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, ok, I've got to go (home time), but it sounds like the computer isn't doing NETBIOS.
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: would that be the machine trying to resolve the hostname or the machine with the hostname that its trying to resolve?
<sinewalker> nunkura: google  'linux grub windows dual-boot how-to'
<sinewalker> whoops
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, I have a similar issue with my router when I reboot it
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, the machines trying to resolve the name, although I suppose the linux machine would need to register with netbios
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, it's been awhile since I've messed with that though . Good luck
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: i hear ya.. thanks
<kc_> Hello! i just installed 12.04 on my MacBook Pro dual boot with refit. ii tried to boot to ubuntu by clicking the "tux" icon on refit then the screen goes white with tux in th middlke and freeze there. anyone know what i can do?
<bencc1> how can I find nginx's pgp key? I found somewhere 7BD9BF62. how can I be sure it's correct?
<bombard> Maximum number of clients reachederr:winediag:x11drv_init_thread_data x11drv: Can't open display: :0. Please ensure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<seta> hi, ive got a ATI 5770 and ubuntu 13.04, trying to install the driver results in this: http://pastie.org/6319635 any ideas?
<bombard> anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<bombard> Maximum number of clients reachederr:winediag:x11drv_init_thread_data x11drv: Can't open display: :0. Please ensure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<wiggmpk> bombard: have some patience, dont ask your question repeatedly.. if someone knows the answer they will reply.
<bombard> sorry about that
<sinewalker> kkathman:  assuming you can reach your NAS from the Mac via IP.  Probably best bet is as wiggmpk suggested, or edit your Mac's hosts file.  on Mac, to edit hosts file do following:     1.  Open Terminal     2.   type     sudo nano /private/etc/hosts         3. edit the file to add a line that reads    192.168.1.x   myNAS        (change .x and myNAS to suit)
<sinewalker> seta:  ensure kernel dev libraries installed to build modules.... i'll google the package names now, standby
<clemens> Hello! After re install my Notebook and update my Bios i can't install Ubuntu anymore. Bios has now a UEFI and Legacy mode. I tried to install 12.04 and 12.10 with DVD and USB-Stick but no success! Here a link from my notebook http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201203-10678/
<SourceSlayer> When I type "g++ hello\ world.cpp" I get "hello world.cpp:1:35: fatal error: QtCore/QCoreApplication: No such file or directory"
<seta> sinewalker, thx
<wiggmpk> clemens: is your BIOS set to UEFI or Legacy mode?
<clemens> i tried both but nothing worked
<wiggmpk> clemens: are you trying to boot Ubuntu or re-install ubuntu?
<sinewalker> seta:  start with     sudo apt-get install kernel-headers    ; this should contain the missing linux version.h
<clemens> i try to install it. Just windows 7 64 bit is running know
<sinewalker> seta:  this will probably uncover a few more things needed.  ATI fglx driver installer usually compiles the kernel module to suit your kernel, so it'll need all the build tools
<seta> build-essential and the kernel-headers are installed already
<wiggmpk> clemens: just curious are you trying to install 32bit Ubuntu?
<clemens> no the 64 bit version
<wiggmpk> clemens: i dont have any experience installing Ubuntu on UEFI/EFI.. but this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI is worth a read
<sinewalker> seta: hmm, then it's something else :(  can you paste the full output then?
<Newbuntu2> Hello!
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to fix my mouse - a logitech m305 - I would like the side-scroll wheels to go fwd/back in Nautilus and Chrome browser.
<clemens> i had installed a dual boot with win7 64 bit and ubuntu 12.04 64 bit with grub bootloader but after updating my BIOS and re install my notebook i had no success with ubuntu. Thx i give it a try ;)
<trism> SourceSlayer: libqt4-dev
<SourceSlayer> trism: Software center said it was installed.
<seta> sinewalker, im afraid there isnt more... may i just downgrade to 12.10
<trism> SourceSlayer: you'll probably need the args from: pkg-config --cflags --libs QtCore; as well
<SourceSlayer> trism: for g++
<SourceSlayer> ?
<trism> SourceSlayer: yup, it needs to add the include path
<sinewalker> seta:  sorry mate, i'm stumped.  I assume you've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  ?   No idea otherwise :(
<seta> sinewalker, yes already read trough that, but still thx
<mlgisbrguy1> !* SH perl null 1.1.1.1 3074 5000
<ubottu> mlgisbrguy1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_JuJuBee> I just upraded to 12.10 and can't get my dhcp server running.
<mlgisbrguy1> help  how can i add nix to my irc
 * sinewalker is leaving you all for coffee and family lunch
<Bray90820> so for some reason after my netbook sleeps the touch screen doesn't work anymore
<Bray90820> it's a dell insperon duo
<ntzrmtthihu777> never sleep with ubuntu, never turns out right.
<Bray90820> lol you know what i mean :p
<linxon634> интересно... говорит ли кто-нибудь по русский? =)
<linxon634> ok
<WBF> I need help with my ubuntu system, when I insert more than 1GB ram (while it's off) the bios freezes at the HP screen
<WBF> (aka after I turn it on)
<Bray90820> kerl wise is there anything different from 12.04 to 12.10
<wiggmpk> WBF: possibly bad RAM.. remove all ram and test it 1 stick at a time
<Axelay> Does your system support more than 1GB ram? otherwise its bad RAM
<WBF> well when I put the stick in my server it works.
<WBF> but on the desktop I'm typing from it doesn't
<Axelay> Is the slot clean?
<WBF> Yes
<Axelay> Hmmm
<wiggmpk> WBF: that doesnt mean its not bad RAM, otherwise Axelay suggested checking to see if your board supports the upgrade
<WBF> Just researched and 1GB is mobo limit ):
<topper4125> some systems require you to enter bios after a ram upgrade
<Axelay> Or, your system is not giving it enough Voltage.
<Axelay> I had that problem with my other desktop
<Axelay> System would boot up, but would restart randomly
<WBF> that is possible too... I should try with a bigger psu...
<WBF> but with 2 512 sticks works just fine.
<WBF> two*
<wiggmpk> WBF: if the motherboard limit is 1GB a bigger PSU wont help
<WBF> must be mobo limit :P
<Axelay> ]True, Check the motherboard limit
<WBF> oh well it is 1024MB
<WBF> but, I'm getting a high end gaming pc for my birthday :D bulding myself.
<packetfrog> Anyone know of PPA's with more good games?
<Bray90820> WBF go with AMD
<Bray90820> AMD and ATI
<topper4125> packetfrog, more good games besides steam?
<WBF> (does amd work better on linux?? XD)
<wiggmpk> Bray90820: why?
<wiggmpk> packetfrog: look up playdeb.net
<Bray90820> because nvida is horable with linux
<packetfrog> Thank you.
<packetfrog> :)
<packetfrog> nvidia works fine with my linux
 * packetfrog pets his linux
<mgolisch> Bray90820: why?
<WBF> well once I had an AMD laptop. then I was able to run my favorite game at 5FPS with minimum settings XD
<Bray90820> i have had nothing but problems with linux and nvida
<mgolisch> actualy their drivers have been better like for ever
<wiggmpk> Bray90820: then why suggest AMD processors ?
<Bray90820> and so has Linus Torvalds http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<wiggmpk> Bray90820: i've not had an issue with Intel iSeries processors nor nvidia cards
<mgolisch> but i think its gotten better on the ati side since amd took over
<Bray90820> AMD and ATI work really well together
<WBF> Bray90820: I made a great install with ubuntu and a NVIDIA, infact I get 50FPS (not lying) (300MB memory on card XD)
<Axelay> Its just AMD graphics now :P
<Bray90820> AMD and ATI are basically the same company
<Axelay> ATI as a brand has gone
<wiggmpk> Bray90820: they do now, like mgolisch pointed out, they are the same parent company now
<topper4125> here's one reason to avoid intel cpu's: http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/new-intel-chip-wont-support-linux/
<Bray90820> i had horrible overscan problems that i couldn't fix
<Bray90820> with nvida
<Bray90820> i had to sell the card and go with ATI
<wiggmpk> topper4125: thats not a reason to avoid Intel chipsets.. just that particular chip
<Axelay> I'd love to own the GTX titan though
<WBF> well, I do not have to avoid intel, I7 :D
<Bray90820> i have never had much luck with nvida even on the windows side
<Axelay> Intel have wayyy better IPC than what AMD can make.
 * Dimensional is a little angry at AMD because they don't really support their legacy graphics cards like they say they are.
 * Dimensional isn't able to install their legacy drivers onto his laptop on Ubuntu
<topper4125> its a good enough reason for me. If they want to tie themselves down to one OS... then I'll keep it in mind when I shop new hardware.
<Axelay> I'd love an AMD 8350 :\
<Bray90820> i would never recommend Nvida to anyone
<Axelay> Why not?
<WBF> well, it's your opinion to choose Nvidia or AMD but I'm sticking with NVIDIA until I have issues and I'm typing from a computer with a NVIDIA.
<Bray90820> never had ANY luck with using one
<Bray90820> i had BSOD overscan issues and all sorts of different things
<wiggmpk> topper4125: its not Intel's job to make an OS support their chip.. they are a business and unfortunately market control in the desktop/mobile area is still dominated by Windows and Apple..
<Axelay> Thats unfortunate. If you get a bad expereince with a brand/make it shows on what you buy next.
<topper4125> M$ asked intel to make a chip that would work only with Win... least thats the way I heard it on SEVERAL linux podcasts... so While its NOT their job to make a chip work with any particular OS... they did make the decision to agree with one OS to make a chip that won't work with the competition.... They made their choice... i made mine
 * WBF runs to intel store and grabs last I7
<WBF> Just imagine that D:
<wiggmpk> topper4125: sorry to hear that, but thats the way of the world.. im sure if there are enough linux users using that chip, it will be supported.. one way or the other
<Dimensional> From what I'm reading, they might support Linux later. It's because of power issues.
<Dimensional> Just because they don't support it doesn't mean it won't work.
<packetfrog> wiggmpk I followed the instructions on playdeb.net on how to add repo to software center but it is not loading them..
<wiggmpk> packetfrog: whats not loading?
<Dimensional> I think playdeb uses it's own client?
<topper4125> Nothing to be sorry about... AMD is a decent enough processor for my needs (MORE than enough to be honest)... it all boils down to "Buyer Decision"... I'm sure they'll be making "Open" Processors again, and maybe a few generations of processors i'll take a look at them again.
<packetfrog> I added the software sources to softwarecenter  then the keys   and im browsing the site and clicking install now   but software center just says whatevergame not found  for anything i try
<Axelay> Open processors?
<Dimensional> I feel that AMD, with them working closely with Canonical, will start doing that again.
<Axelay> Can you explain that to me please?
<wiggmpk> packetfrog: did you update? open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<Dimensional> I mean Valva and Canonical.
<Dimensional> Err
<Dimensional> Valve*
 * packetfrog hides his face in shame.
<packetfrog> Never used software center  thought it did it. :P
<wiggmpk> packetfrog: did it work?
<packetfrog> still loading   i have lots of ppas :/
<packetfrog> Yes it worked! Thanks for pointing out my sillyness :)
<wiggmpk> np
<Dimensional> SillyFrog
<packetfrog> And for pointing out the wonderful game ppa :)
<coldpizza72i> Whats the default username/password for an xubuntu live cd?
<wiggmpk> packetfrog: well technically its not a PPA
<Dimensional> uh, root?
<wiggmpk> packetfrog: just a repository
<Dimensional> Or live?
<Dimensional> Or User?
<Ben64> Dimensional: don't just make stuff up : /
<coldpizza72i> Ben64: do you know?
 * Dimensional never makes stuff up. He did see an elephant in his pajamas. :P
<Ben64> there is no password on live cd
<Dimensional> Groucho Marx! :P
<coldpizza72i> Ben64: im promted for a username/passowrd. Do i just use root and emptypassword?
<Ben64> password for....
<coldpizza72i> logging in
<Ben64> it logs in automatically...
<WBF> you wanna be root on the livecd?
<coldpizza72i> Ben64: not for me
<WBF> coldpizza72i, are you trying to get root on the livecd or what?
<coldpizza72i> WBF: im trying to log into the desktop
<WBF> coldpizza72i,  do you already have a user account?
<coldpizza72i> nope
<Ben64> coldpizza72i: you should check the md5
<WBF> coldpizza72i,  so it's a random hdd or is it a cd?
<coldpizza72i> cd
<mgolisch> why would it ask for a username? it should log you on automaticaly
<WBF> coldpizza72i, do you see try ubuntu or is ths older than 12.04?
<WBF> this*
<coldpizza72i> i think its 9.10 xubuntu
<Ben64> i'm sure you know this, but 9.10 is very old
<Ben64> get something better
<WBF> coldpizza72i, not sure how to continue, try getting a 12.04 cd
<larstk> hey
<dr_willis> moo
<Dimensional> Woof
<jm_> baah
<coldpizza72i> nope
<coldpizza72i> nope
<WBF> coldpizza72i, so yo cannot get another livecd?
<WBF> coldpizza72i, so you* cannot get another livecd?
<Physicist> Good news. Grettings first -- I fixed my problem successfully in my laptop. I did a reinstallation of the driver amd. Did not by a deb package, and yes, running the
<coldpizza72i> WBF: ill have to find a usb to do it... that cd was just one i had around
<Physicist> **original fime of the AMD Driver 13.1 beta.
<Physicist> *file*
<ntzrmtthihu777> looking to install precise x64 on my dell inspirone one2205, but the documentation seems to be missing parts. 6/7 parts passed, but cannot check the failure.
<coldpizza72i> Has anyone every used clonezilla here?
<WBF> coldpizza72i,  try using PLoP bootcd if the computer is old
<WBF> coldpizza72i, PLoP is free :P
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777: what documentation?
<Physicist> coldpizza72i: cool and weird nickname!!! ;-D
<coldpizza72i> u dont like coldpizza?
<epsilonorion> Is there a way to check if a wifi driver is capable of ad hoc.  I am trying two different devices with no luck
<epsilonorion> anyone in here know anything about wifi, drivers, adhoc, etc
<Physicist> I have a problem with a torrent download. I am downloading slack, and is more than 2 GB.. Now, in 90% completed, it is stopped, showing that is not in the line.. ?? I do not understand.. Anybody??
<escott> Physicist, what is the error message
<Physicist> note* I tryed restart the download but does not work.
<kc_> hello, i am trying to follow this tutorial to setup my color profile. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Maverick#Colors but i cant find the /etc/gdm/Init/Default/ file.
<Physicist> escott: Is not an error.. Meantime, is stopped.. "Is not in the line" -- ??
<escott> Physicist, "Is not in the line"??? Where are you seeing that
<Physicist> escott: How can I post a image in this chat?
<Physicist> !image
<escott> !paste
<dr_willis> kc_:  gdm is not used by default any more. that guide may be sort if outdated
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Physicist> nothing ubottu!!
<dr_willis> kc_:  if its for the maverick release.. then it is a very old guide
<LarrySteeze|Away> I'm so confused. I don't know how, but ubuntu seems to have added animations when switching between windows overnight without an update by me O.o
<jrib> LarrySteeze|Away: it's learning and evolving
<kc_> dr_willis, ok thx. this guide sent me there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise#Sensors_.28temps_.26_fans.29 any idea how i might install the color profile?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: we meet again.
<LarrySteeze|Away> jrib: I see that. And in the process reminding me it's winter by slipping and sliding my windows as I switch them
<LarrySteeze|Away> anyone here at SCALE this weekend?
<dr_willis> kc_:  old is old.. gdm is not the default anymore.. and gdm3 has replaced the old gdm.. lightdm is the default now.
<erickLee> LarrySteeze: Wish i was
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: this documentation http://people.canonical.com/~hwcert/precise-testing/precise_final.html
<Physicist> escott: "is out of line" - at: status.
<dr_willis> kc_:  if you are trying to run a  command from lightdm  that should be doable
<kc_> dr_willis, sry lightdm is the default what?
<dr_willis> kc_: lightdm has replaced gdm
<dr_willis> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 97 kB, installed size 452 kB
<escott> Physicist, please post a screenshot
<ntzrmtthihu777> kc_: basically the pretty login screen of 12.04
<Physicist> dr_willis:  hey doctor..
<LarrySteeze|Away> erickLee: tell me about it. I was supposed to be there but work caused me to miss my flight today
<Physicist> escott: how??
<kc_> ntzrmtthihu777, ok thx
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I used gnome-fallback, but I still kept lightdm because it looks so damn much better than gdm
<escott> !paste | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sonOfRa> is it possible to put something in the clipboard via a console command? I would like to be able to do something like: dropbox-publink path/to/file
<kc_> i am just installing 12.04 for the first time this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise#Sensors_.28temps_.26_fans.29 suggests i use a new color profile. but apperently it is dated does any one know if i still should/need to do this. if so how? thx.
<sonOfRa> and then have the link in my clipboard so I can paste it
<escott> SonOfGod, install xclip
<sonOfRa> that looks promising
<sonOfRa> thanks
<epsilonorion> is anyone familiar with usb wifi adapters that are fully supported by linux?  I have two but neither work with ad hoc
<oldude67> is anyone else having issues with yahoo's home page with google chrome? running lubuntu on 12.10 just updated
<dr_willis> oldude67: saw smeone mention it yesterday..
<dr_willis> or waa that you?
<oldude67> dr_willis, let me get a screen shot of it and ill paste bin it. its like im missing something but dont know what.
<oldude67> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WBF> I <3 ubuntu for how it even supports my kengsington expert ball mouse :D
<Physicist> escott: http://imagebin.org/247810 *note: I press start and nothing happened.
<Riberty> how do i turn deadbeef on from terminal?
<Riberty> how can i turn deadbeef on from terminal?
<Physicist> Riberty: Run the name..
<Riberty> it doesnt work
<escott> Physicist, i think you are mistranslating this error message you are seeing
<Physicist> Riberty: Run the program name - no sudo.
<Riberty> deadbeef: command not found
<escott> !br | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Riberty> is it case sensitive?
<Physicist> escott:  ohh.. Do you want kick me out?
<escott> Physicist, no... i just dont know what you expect me to do with a portugues screenshot :)
<jrib> Physicist, escott: where's the error message? (I speak portuguese)
<oldude67> dr_willis, http://imagebin.org/247811
<Physicist> jrib: http://imagebin.org/247810
<Physicist> jrib: I am glad..
<jrib> Physicist: what am I looking for?
<xangua> oldude67: and what exactly is missing¿ you do realize you are using the mobile version of the site¿
<dr_willis> xangua:  dident look likee the mobile version i saw on my phone.
<dr_willis> but i just went straight to yahoo,com
<oldude67> xangua, no, and how do i change it? just installed chrome and thats how it came out.
<Physicist> The download is stopped. When I press "start" show: não está na lista.
<WBF> Physicist, try taking your torrent and putting peers to 200 downloads to max and use a bunch of trackers :3
<aeu> DSL through pppoeconf works but through Network Manager stops some sites from working in all browsers :(
<WBF> Physicist,  torrent not on list?
<oldude67> xangua, and its only yahoo. everything else comes up fine.
<Physicist> I have to manually turn down the webchat page.. So horrific!
<jrib> Physicist: I don't actually use ktorrent but I imagine it's trying to say "not queued" (since it also says that in the lower panel).  You might try starting the app with LANGUAGE=C LANG=C to avoid translation problems
<Physicist> Is it a language problem?
<jrib> Physicist: it's hindering your support; in that sense it's a problem :)
<aeu> DSL through pppoeconf works but through Network Manager stops some sites to load in browsers :(
<Physicist> jrib: Is it a language problem? I have to change the language to download files?
<jrib> Physicist: no?
<Vivekananda> i  deleted my cache partition for 2 gb ram lubuntu 12.04. lold system intel centrino. will that make it slow ?
<escott> Physicist, no. the application is only partially translated. as a result you might be misreading something and we can't understand what it says. ie a consistent language of english would help us identify what button in the gui you need to click
<Physicist> jrib: thank you.
<escott> Vivekananda, you mean the swap partition?
<Vivekananda> sorry yes
<Vivekananda> also have another problem
<escott> Vivekananda, swap is only there to make sure that your programs/computer dont crash when you run out of memory (and for hibernation)
<Physicist> escott: thank  you!
<escott> Vivekananda, not having it won't make you run slower, but it will mean that if you use up your RAM applications will randomly disappear
<Tig3rzhark> ok, i have a question concerning the online accounts
<Vivekananda>  I am trying to use the guide here to tweak my graphics card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver. it talks about having na xorg.conf file and so I tried this site for it and got an error http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1492.  error of broken pipes.
<Tig3rzhark> when i check to see if it has recognize my facebook account, my browser would open up a tab with this link: https://www.facebook.com/connect/login_success.html#access_token=AAAESuURw3rMBAH1oKZAGlcb4sIJ4L1ePSSdZBhsdaWKq7N7YisyMaVqZCgSticZAxFqGuEzArODqtFyweTbTPJb0NRh66sZBMj4fx0CZCRCQZDZD&expires_in=5183903&code=AQDHZ2Dyw4oQiVIbzoxogi483nRIpPgonucXF40QwG8wXLeq4wPylI7lm-NYix-L8IdYLTcYzxORdsE3JLR9JzBzW34mydVoFgkQr2WFWtcwanFgiL
<Tig3rzhark> YKequOS0d7FurD8wZb18vZq9QTjD6epSjJGRUsU6lq8lVFgSoE8TsQgmzVY10kLVOyTY4q_w0rNB9d4jRszoaLguvSxvDR4BuXTkz6
<FloodBot1> Tig3rzhark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tig3rzhark> sorry
<sirstan2> Wow.
<escott> Tig3rzhark, that was a really bad idea. you should not have posted that link
<sirstan2> Aids4u.
<Vivekananda> my  card is an oldd radeon rv250 firegl 9000
<pauser> hi, is there any working way to repair suspend on Ubuntu 12.04 - Gnome3 ? i did this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11926504 and its unsuccessful for me, please help ?!
<Guest86701> hello?
<Vivekananda> escott: any help ?
<pauser> is really no one that can help repairing the suspend, i need it for my laptop when i close it, f.e. in the library !
<amigamia> test
<calwig> test
<Physicist> jrib: My doenload continue in Not Queued. What can I do?
<escott> Vivekananda, with what
<brightspark> pauser: what problem do you have with suspending?  The screen is black on resume from suspend?
<Physicist> jrib: I did what WBF suggest earlier, but, nothing works..
<Physicist> *download*
<pauser> brightspark: it does not suspend, just turn the screen black for a few secs and than brings me to login screen !
<pauser> *turns
<Aliendroid> dsaewq321
<Vivekananda> with my graphics card install. problem I posted above. Also why is Xorg taking 50 cpu cycles for mem ?
<Vivekananda> me ?
<brightspark> pauser: can you suspend it from the command line? the command is 'pm-suspend'.
<pauser> let me give a try
<Physicist> I really do not want lose it.. My connection is 3G and is horrible... Is 2 days downloading! So much time...
<escott> Vivekananda, i dont really try to tweak graphics cards
<escott> Physicist, why would you lose it?
<Physicist> escott: 2,5GB Slackware files!
<Vivekananda> escott: I want to know what is making my computer sluggish and I was just trying to see if everything was working ok. I dont need to tweak if it was workign ok. How do I find if it is ?
<escott> Physicist, so
<pauser> brightspark: no, just the same thing like from the menu !
<escott> Physicist, its still going to be there tomorrow
<escott> Vivekananda, well check the system monitor
<escott> Vivekananda, but "sluggish" is an incredibly vague descriptor.
<Vivekananda> top gives me 50 percent cpu being used by xorg. The mems are fine. By sluggish I mean that it takes time for an app, or for example a workspace switch to respond. Once it does it is pretty fast
<brightspark> pauser: I don't know what is causing that, I'll see if I can find anything useful and get back to you.
<Vivekananda> I am just not sure if my video drivers are working or not. HOw do I check for that ? glxgears ?
<escott> Vivekananda, X uses the CPU when an application requests that it draw something
<amigamia> if you are running the 10.04LTS from my interpretation of the laws of ubuntu the server version is supported for another year.  however if you have the desktop installed as a layer for the server, how does that affect support?
<Vivekananda> escott: in the event that the graphics card was not working well enough, the computer would be slow right ?
<Vivekananda> I mean if the drivers are incompatible/ less compatible .
<escott> ViVaLaRock, the slow switching sounds like it might be a lack of ram. what is the output of "free -m"
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I tried to reboot my kubuntu 12.04 server last night, and got "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0)".  The only hint I've been able to find is that /boot is full, but that's not the case.  /boot is on / and has many GB free.  Is there anything else I can try?
<escott> dj_segfault, that is usually indicative of the kernel not being able to find the initramfs
<Brewster> I'm having a brain fart and I'm hoping that someone can help me out. I can't remember the term for it but it's a screen capture tool except it records video of your desktop. I know there is such a program in the software center but I can't remember...
<dj_segfault> Brewster: recordmydesktop
<Ben64> Brewster: xvidcap?
<Brewster> THANK YOU
<Brewster> to ben that is
<Brewster> sorry dj
<Brewster> cya
<dj_segfault> You can also do it with ffpemg/avcon, which have X11 grab modes
<dj_segfault> escott: How do I fix not finding initramfs.  I'm booted off of CD now
<jdukiet> Can someone help? I am using my unity to tweak my theme. I get it exactly the way I want, but if I reboot, only some of the settings are saved. An example is, the last time I rebooted my machine, everything stayed the way I had it set except my username and the clock dissapeared.
<Physicist> I am stalling a new Torrent client.. Everything old erased.. I will download everything again with a new download client: qBittorrent.. curse it!
<Ben64> dj_segfault: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<Guest93702> can anyone help me?
<dj_segfault> Ben64: Yup.  Same message
<escott> dj_segfault, it would be strange for that to happen without a change of some kind. try the old kernel
<Physicist> ktorrent failed here..
<dj_segfault> escott: I'll reboot and try the old kernel again, but it will take me a long time to get back into livecd.  Either way, how do I fix it?  I'm on my little netbook now so googling is hard
<escott> dj_segfault, without knowing what it is its hard to say
<escott> dj_segfault, so you have to figure out what changed. if the only thing you did was boot the new kernel its probably related to the new kernel
<hfic> question about vsftpd. service vsftpd restart says it restarted and gives me a pid, but ps -ef doesn't show ftp running. dmesg says 'vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped'
<Guest93702> does anyone know how to install video card
<Ben64> hfic: bad config
<dj_segfault> escott: Thanks.  I'll try the older kernel, and google initramfs
<dr_willis> install a video card? power off pc.. plug it in... power on pc...
<Ben64> Guest93702: ##hardware could probably tell you better, but you insert it into the slot on the motherboard
<Guest93702> yes i know all of that but when i do it doesnt have video
<Ben64> is this an ubuntu problem?
<dr_willis> time to check how you plugged it in.. power conectorss a other cables Guest93702
<Guest93702> the pcie x12
<dr_willis> time to move the question to the #hardware channel i imagine Guest93702
<Guest93702> ok
<jdukiet> Can someone help? I am using my unity to tweak my theme. I get it exactly the way I want, but if I reboot, only some of the settings are saved. An example is, the last time I rebooted my machine, everything stayed the way I had it set except my username and the clock dissapeared. I'm using 12.04 LTS
<azizLIGHTS> how do i see what are the siezes of each dir and its contents inside ~?
<Guest93702> #hardware
<Guest93702> leave
<brightspark> pauser: you could try the workaround given at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8531487#post8531487 Other than that, I can't offer any assistance, sorry.
<Ben64> azizLIGHTS: du
<amigamia> if you are running the 10.04LTS from my interpretation of the laws of ubuntu the server version is supported for another year.  however if you have the desktop installed as a layer for the server, how does that affect support?
<pauser> brightspark: ok, thanks ;)
<dj_segfault> azizLIGHTS: If you want a graphical tool, there's one called filelight that's really good
<dr_willis> amigamia:  the 'support' basically applys to  server security updates..  for what they do.. unless you are fering to paid support.. not sure what they do exactly.. i imagine they have a set of packages that they define as supported
<azizLIGHTS> how do i get du to just show the current dir's dir sizes
<azizLIGHTS> instead of every file inside every dir
<dr_willis> azizLIGHTS:  now would be a good time to check the du man page.
<escott> azizLIGHTS, 4kB
<escott> azizLIGHTS, on pretty much every filesystem a directory is a single inode and is usually 4kB
<Ben64> azizLIGHTS: check the man page for du
<azizLIGHTS> i did du -s it only shows me the dir i am inside (current path)
<jdukiet> So was my question not phrased correctly, or should I just not reboot ? LOL
<dr_willis> azizLIGHTS:  tell it another directory?
<onux> ...
<escott> azizLIGHTS, if you only want to count files in the current directory and not descend into subdirectories the option you want is "-d"
<onux> hello
<onux> anyone can help with ubuntu ?
<azizLIGHTS> i think i am confused
<Ben64> azizLIGHTS: "man du"
<azizLIGHTS> yes , am reading it lol
<onux> anyone ?
<Ben64> you can use the "man" command before just about anything, its very helpful
<Ben64> onux: replace the flux capacitor
<onux> ben..
<Ben64> onux..
<skywell> and 'man -k' to search man pages is cool too
<onux> i look for ubuntu live. cd .iso, around 30MB
<Ben64> well you won't find it, the live cd iso is about 700MB
<skywell> The live install aka minimal install iso
<escott> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skywell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skywell> ah
<skywell> you win
<onux> and GUI around 30MB
<azizLIGHTS> i did it
<azizLIGHTS> thanks
<dr_willis> onux:  only disrto i knwo with gui under 30mb is tinycorelinux
<skywell> Fluxbox shouldn't be over 30mb I assume
<ExeArco> hello, does any one know why the Ubuntu Installer would not be able to recognize disks?
<onux> dr_willis is it GUI and ubuntu ?
<amigamia> dr_willis i am kinda confused with your dissertation?
<blargg> How do I get System Settings->Color->Calibrate... button ungrayed so I can click it?
<escott> blargg, do you have a color calibrator
<onux> is this minimal cd GUI ?
<escott> onux, no
<blargg> escott, no. I take it Ubuntu doesn't have a software-only one like in Mac OS X?
<skywell> onux: IDK how big the kernel is but I don't know if you will have a ton of success finding a 30mb linux with gui os
<escott> blargg, how would a software-only one work?
<escott> blargg, there are a number of cheap (linux based) calibrators you can purchase
<onux> ubuntu 30MB GUI live cd .iso
<onux> skywell
<dj_segfault> blargg: A color calibrator is a physical device you point at your screen to match the colors to what they should be'
<escott> blargg, http://www.hughski.com/
<blargg> escott, see the website http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php for some examples of how software can tease out hardware aspects. Also its sharpness test.
<onux> with less features,
<onux> no problem
<escott> blargg, i believe the option in the menu was probably introduced by the guys who make colorhug, and it probably detects the existence of a hardware calibration device and works with it
<blargg> escott, OK, that clears it up. The help page should mention that you need a hardware device, as opposed to needing to install some package to enable the button.
<escott> blargg, thats my suspicion
<omakovey> hi
<dr_willis> onux:  i doubt if there exists a Ubuntu live cd/setup with X thats 30mb..  Tinycore Linuix (not a ubuntu disrto) can do it in about 15mb but thats with a very minimal setup.
<blargg> escott, thanks.
<skywell> onux: The iso is 28mb. But once you start installing it downloads more data. So if you installation medium is 30mb but your hardrive is larger you can definitely install using the livecd we linked earlier
<raj> I have ubuntu-server, and I'd like to install X
<raj> how can I do this?
<skywell> x being x11 or a program of your choice
<onux> around 30MB, it doesnt have to be 30MB.
<raj> I'd like to install X and openbox as the manager
<skywell> that was yet to be disclosed
<raj> skywell, there are alternatives to x11?
<skywell> 32 bit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<skywell> raj: Not that I know of. But I didnt know if you were using X as a wildcard for any program
<onux> i see quantal quetzal might be possible..
<skywell> onux: that is what I linked yea.
<dr_willis> raj:  sudo apt-get install thewindowmangeryouwant
<onux> ubottu , ill try
<skywell> raj: what dr willis said
<onux> what a bot.
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<onux> alright dr willis.
<skywell> !bot
<dr_willis> bot=RoBOT
<onux> oh ya skywell
<dr_willis> not to be confused with a RoBOAT
<onux> right..
<skywell> Makes me want to make a nick "RowBot"
<dr_willis> MikeRoweBot
<skywell> Marilyn Monrobot
<Xtrex> helllo
<Xtrex> my friends, anyone can help me?
<dr_willis> Jello Xtrex
<dr_willis> ask the question and see
<skywell> Thats my Ex, Ample.
<Xtrex> I cant install network on ubuntu server
<skywell> your network is not working?
<Xtrex> I ve installed the alx driver, but I cant up eth0
<Xtrex> yes, skywll, it is not working
<dr_willis> alx is what? a wired card? a wireless card?
<cristopher21xd> hola
<Juzzy> guys, I did a: cp /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/, rebooted, but it never added a 70- for my nick, still the defaul file, do i have to do anyhitng special to activate udev for this?
<Juzzy> nic*
<skywell> You shouldn't need a driver for your wired connection.
<iter> what's up Juzzy
<autojack> I have an old Debian system with a software RAID 1, which I want to upgrade to Ubuntu. could I do an Ubuntu install as a RAID 1, but with only one disk initially? (I'd pull one drive from the current RAID, install to the other, mount the first one and copy off data, then make it part of the mirror.)
<Xtrex> my board is stupid
<iter> you trying to keep eth0/eth1 from being renamed?
<Xtrex> so I need it
<Juzzy> not my nic config :D~
<BONG_IT> can anyone help me
<Juzzy> iter: i want to be able to clone servers without them getting ipconflics
<BONG_IT> i have a problem about initramfs
<Juzzy> conflicts*
<BONG_IT> how can i fix initramfs
<iter> why not use puppet/salt/some other configmgr
<Juzzy> what doesn't stop it
<Juzzy> geez, i cant type tonight. when you clone the server, the first boot will conflict on ips.
<Juzzy> before it can pull a new config from puppet, etc
<iter> clone from management network IP
<iter> eg, have your image with a 172.16.50.x ip or something
<Juzzy> i can do eth0 - static ip, eth1 - dhcp and it'll be fine, but udev isn't working right on the default 75- rule
<cristopher21xd> #venezuela
<iter> did chavez die
<Juzzy> one could only hope.
<iter> he's still on the vent so I guess they haven't terminally extubated him yet
<iter> sorry, OT
<Juzzy> there's a new citgo down the road, makes me sad :/
<jetole> Hey guys. I need to do a fresh install of ubuntu on a different. I currently have ubuntu installed on another disk which I will be keeping on this system, unchanged initially. I can't copy all content since the disk on this system is a 5 1TB disk raid 5 via Linux RAID. What do I need to know to restore my new system to as close to a prestine copy of the original system as possible?
<jetole> join #raid
<jetole> oops @ join #raid. forgot the /
<dr_willis> why not use clonzilla jetole
<Juzzy> jetole: gunna be tricky, if you plan on just cping everyhitng over
<jetole> dr_willis: because I don't know it so that's why I'm asking. lol
<Juzzy> you'll lose your md stuff and your raid config will prolly not work on reboot
<jetole> Juzzy: it's just that the source disks have more info, a lot more info then the dest disks
<dr_willis> time to hit its homepage.. its a powerfull cloneing tool
<jetole> Juzzy: well this will basically be a fresh install on the disks that are not on raid
<jetole> dr_willis: a raw clone sounds dangerous here since the dest can't be a complete clone of the source
<Juzzy> ah, then it should be easier, but you'll need to fix your boot stuff after you're done
<jetole> I know somethings already i.e. how to view installed packages and add them, etc
<iter> what's the goal jetole
<jetole> Juzzy: fix what boot stuff? it will be a fresh install
<iter> why not just reinstall, and clone all packages
<dr_willis> jetole:  time to check clinezilas features
<jetole> iter: enrypted /
<jetole> dr_willis: ok
<jetole> I'll read up on it but leaving this open for anyone else to input on here
<iter> then cp the configs you care about from etc
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Juzzy> jetole: dpkg --get-selections on the src then --set-selections
<iter> ^^
<skywell> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<iter> old school debian way there
<Juzzy> and it'll install all your packages to match, then copy /lib and some of /etc
<jetole> iter: I'm wondering what will be lost that won't automatically be restored for example, I seem to remember I can't cp the ~/.config/google-chrome/ as chrome knows it's a copy somehow and doesn't use it
<jetole> Juzzy: I know about that and dpkg. btw you still need to install the packages
<jetole> Juzzy: I think it's apt-get dist-upgrade after doing dpkg --set-selections
<iter> well of course you need to install the packages, but is that such a big deal?
<iter> can't speak to chrome but the important stuff will work if you do the dpkg route and copy the configs
<jetole> isn't aptitude considered broken at the moment. I remember someone telling me, those this was like 8 months ago so maybe fixed but that aptitude had a new set of issues steming from multi arch deployment on a system i.e. installing i386 packages on a x86_64 system
<jetole> iter: no
<jetole> the packages are easy
<jetole> I'm looking to what else I need to know
<dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<dr_willis> that may be fixed now.. i never use aptitude
<jetole> dr_willis: nor do I but it was mentioned in a help post above and last I heard it was broken but 2 years ago I remember a bunch of people telling me it's time to learn aptitude to replace apt and I never did and then I remember someone telling me 8 months ago it was broken and blah blah blah. doesn't matter
<iter> "replace apt"
<jetole> anyways. Thanks for the help guys
<iter> ...
<dr_willis> ive never really used aptitude.
<jetole> iter: i.e. people telling me apt-get is old school and should start uing aptitude. Sorry. I should have been more clear
<iter> not even once
<iter> aptitude is a front end for apt
<jetole> I've used it but didn't adopt it. I think at the time I was asking about a history of which packages were installed when and someone told me if I used aptitude it kept it but if I used apt it didn't
<jetole> again, long time ago
<jetole> iter: yeah I meant apt-get
<iter> of course there is a log file for either but no point in arguing minutae
<raj> dr_willis, so X is a window manager?
<jetole> iter: thats what someone else told. I can view a install log for apt-get based installs? how?
<jetole> raj: no
<iter> jetole: /var/log/apt/history.log
<raj> ok, so I need X as a requirement for any window manager
<wachpwnski> Does Linux mint use the same package manger as Ubuntu?
<raj> X gives me a gui?
<raj> are there alternatives to X?
<packetfrog> X gives you the ability to have a gui.
<packetfrog> xorg
<jetole> raj: X is a GUI provider I guess... it doesn't really display anything but window managers need X to run. I don't know how to explain it but no, X isn't a window manager. Gnome, KDE, Unity, Mate, Cinnamon, fluxbox, afterstep. Those are all windows managers
<raj> gotcha
<jetole> raj: yes you need X as a requirement for any window manager
<iter> jetole: there is another one too for dpkg iirc
<raj> I thought Gnome/KDE were desktop environments
<iter> since apt is really a frontend for dpkg
<raj> are there alternatives to X?
<iter> /var/log/dpkg.log
<jetole> iter: I only really use dpkg for --get-selections, --set-selections or... well I guess I do install the odd .deb with it
 * jetole looks at /var/log/apt/history.log
<iter> yeah it's quite old, back when I first used debian you had to invoke is occassionally to clean up some broken stuff
<iter> but even then apt-whatever was the preferred method
<jetole> iter: it looks like /var/log/apt gets rotated out
<jetole> weak
<linux_> hello all
<jetole> iter: does dpkg handle dependencies? I don't think it does
<iter> nah it just installs debs
<iter> apt- does the dependencies
<_kevin_> hey all. for some reason, my grub-reboot doesn't really do anything... any thoughts? i've tried both with a number and with the menu entry name but no-go. suggestions?
<jetole> thought so
<_kevin_> and i've tried googling and following some results (ie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530022) but no go
<dr_willis> gdebi is a handy tool. its like  smarter dpkg when installing
<al__> Is the ubuntu package manager smart enough to preclude orphaned packages, or is it still worth downloading a separate program to do that?
<jetole> al__: define "preclude orphaned packages"
<al__> jetole: prevent orphaned packages from ever occurring
<iter> is that an issue for you?
<jetole> back. stepped away from my computer for a sec
<usuario> ydddddddddddddddddd
<usuario> ,7jjj666666666666666666666666666df
<usuario> 3i
<iter> I mean I may have run autoremove like 5-6x in the past several years
<usuario>  oiiie
<bazhang> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iter> but I would guess <1 time per year
<jetole> al__: what do you consider a orphaned package? Ubuntu doesn't have orphaned packages per se unless you're using it past it's end of life so, al__, what do you think a orphaned package is
<jetole> ?
<raj> any updated directions for installing X on ubuntu server?
<al__> jetole: using the package manager to remove a package, what is the liklihood that of all of the dependencies that were also installed, it will remove those that are no longer needed and keep those that are needed by other packages?  is it common for dependencies to remain?
<bazhang> raj, a DE? sure install ubuntu-desktop package
<bazhang> !info deborphan | al__
<ubottu> al__: deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.8 (quantal), package size 101 kB, installed size 498 kB
<al__> jetole: *is it common for dependencies to remain when not needed by any packages?
<raj> bazhang, I'm getting confused between DE and X and window manager
<bazhang> raj, the DE will include a WM
<raj> I don't have X.org installed on my ubuntu server, right?
<raj> isn't that what I need first
<raj> before looking for a DE?
<al__> the question really is: is deborphan necessary or does the package manager adequately handle this?
<bazhang> raj, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it will give you all you need
<bazhang> al__, mostly unneeded, but you can run it to be sure
<tyroniuz> didnt know that it was meta ....good to know
<raj> bazhang, I'd like to have openbox though
<raj> so do I need all the extra stuff that ubuntu-desktop will give?
<bazhang> raj, sudo apt-get install openbox
<raj> and that'll take care of all gui stuff?
<tyroniuz> all is a relative term lol
<raj> i mean, it'll install the X dependencies that I currently don't have?
<jetole> al__: dependencies remain when you uninstall packages but if they were installed to support a package as a dependency and all packages that used that dependency are uninstaled then the package manager will notify you that you can uninstall these unused dependencies, or at least it should. apt-get package manager does. If any of the gui ones don't then that's pathetic
<chipo> hola
<iter> que onda chipo
<iter> !es | chipo
<ubottu> chipo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chipo> todo piola
<tyroniuz> is synaptic still around? or am i thinking something else?
<chipo> recien instale el xchat y taba viendo
<raj> bazhang?
<iter> por favor, english only in here please
<chipo> ok
<bazhang> !info synaptic | tyroniuz
<ubottu> tyroniuz: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<bazhang> tyroniuz, you can /msg ubottu find packagename if you want to search while on IRC
<silv3r_m00n> I installed lubuntu, and in system monitor it shows lightdm running, is it necessary for it to keep running /
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<iter> silv3r_m00n: short answer yes, less short answer try sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart and see what it does
<tyroniuz> right on ...thanks all for the msgs
<kantlivelong> anyone here use nvidia mosaic w/ Geforce Fermi cardS?
<raj> I installed xorg and openbox, but after rebooting, I still don't have a gui
<onux> ah ubuntu qetzal dont work.
<onux> it's not live cd
<rudy_> #teamhacksung-support
<holstein> onux: its not working on your machine?
<holstein> raj: startx ?
<dr_willis> raj so did you start up x?
<dr_willis> raj:  you are going to have a bit of a learning curve to learn  if you are building a desktop from scratch
<dr_willis> :)
<onux> dr willis
<onux> i am looking for ubuntu livecd GUI around 30MB .iso
<dr_willis> i wonder how well that linux from scratch guide covers this sort of stuff
<dr_willis> onux:  i doubt if such a thing exists
<onux> less features will be alright.
<bazhang> !mini | onux
<ubottu> onux: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dr_willis> onux:  just the normal ubuntu kernel is like 100mb i think
<dr_willis> well with its moduiles. ;)
<topper4125> mini isn't gui... just installed mini on this machine about an hr ago
<topper4125> it *can* be... just not out of the box
<dr_willis> i wonder how small the normal mini install is..
<bazhang> onux, what you want does not exist
<topper4125> 28Mb
<dr_willis> onux:  perhaps tell us why you want it?
<onux> Quantal Quetzal dont work
<dr_willis> topper4125:  makes me wonder what all they got cut out of the kenrel
<onux> it's just not came alive
<bazhang> onux, be clear on how, stop repeating that
<onux> it must download ?
<Gavilan2> So I installed nod32 (and some x86 lib it needed) and for some strange reason my ubuntu GUI doesn't work any more... How do I fix this? I can log on to the console and do stuff there....
<topper4125> dr_willis, i have no idea on that... lol
<dr_willis> !info nod32
<ubottu> Package nod32 does not exist in quantal
<Gavilan2> the antivirus
<dr_willis> topper4125:  tinycore managed to be so small because it cuts out things such as wireless drivers and sound card drivers by defaultg
<onux> Quantal must be online, i dont want that way.
<raj> holstein, dr_willis, do I have to do something to make X start automatically in the future?
<onux> is this quantal already GUI right ?
<onux> without download online.
<dr_willis> raj:  thats the point of the login managers like xdm, slim, gdm.. and so on
<Gavilan2> http://www.eset.com/us/download/home/detail/family/71/
<topper4125> ah... The mini had wife and sound for this acer aspireOne Netbook out of the box...
<kantlivelong> why AV for linux?
<topper4125> *wifi... not wife... the wife hasn't worked in years lol
<kantlivelong> seems rather silly
<kantlivelong> AV in general is silly
<Gavilan2> kantlivelong: I prefer to be on the safe and silly side...
<Gavilan2> :)
<dr_willis> raj:  it might be worth skimming the Linux From scratch  manual.. its not ubuntu.. but it covers a lot of the core 'what does what' type questions
<kantlivelong> Gavilan2: by the time your AV detects something your already comprimised
<dr_willis> linux av apps.. normaly scans windows files for windows viruses...
<Gavilan2> kantlivelong: not really.....
<dr_willis> and they normally dont do it in 'real time'
<dr_willis> so they are good for servers storeing.transfering files.. or to scan windows systems via a live cd. or other method
<kantlivelong> ill accept protecting windows users :P
<kantlivelong> ClamAV is worth looking into
<dr_willis> since i dont know of any current linux viruses.... thats about all they can do...
<topper4125> I also found the unofficial Arch install guide handy for a 'not so in-depth' guide to what does what from power up to GUI as well
<holstein> avg has a live CD
<dr_willis> never rely on just one av app.. always scan with several if you want to be truely paranoid.. err.. secue..
<Gavilan2> Now I'm getting: Your screen, graphic card and input device settings couldn't be detected correctly. you'll need to configure these things yourself....
<Gavilan2> what would you like to do?
<holstein> Gavilan2: if you remember what you installed, just remove it, and try login
<Gavilan2> use low graphics mode for just one session?
<Gavilan2> reconfigure graphics
<Gavilan2> troubleshoot the error
<Gavilan2> exit the console login
<Gavilan2> holstein: How do I remove it?
<hfic> I'm getting message in dmesg that vsftp and ssh are spawning too fast and have been stopped. I haven't messed with my ssh, and the ftp connection was working 12hours ago. ideas?
<holstein> Gavilan2: i would go where you installed it, and unistall. or share what it is you think broke it, and a volunteer can suggest help removing it
<Gavilan2> I installed the nod32 antivirus
<Gavilan2> and some x86 library that it required
<md_5> attempting to use sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 2233 -j DNAT --to 10.0.3.1:22 to get ssh on an LXC instance, but I cant ssh to port 2233
<Gavilan2> I installed libc6-i386  or something like that
<hfic> people install antivirus on nix?
<Gavilan2> I do :)
<hfic> well you try =P
<lunitik> hfic: mostly to keep windows clients safe, don't want to send them something
<al__> what antivirus do you recommend for ubuntu?
<holstein> Gavilan2: just try and sort out what you did, and what you think broke it
<lunitik> clamav
<md_5> clamav
<hfic> ^
<lunitik> md_5: copycat
<KI4RO> Must be an echo in here
<holstein> Gavilan2: you can also try as another user... see if its just your user config that got messed up somehow
<roasted> Does anybody know of a way to change the Unity launcher icon? (Not the icon theme - specifically that icon alone)
<raj> is there any filemanager (like dolphin) that doesn't require a desktop environment such as gnome or kde? I just want openbox
<Gavilan2> holstein: How do I create a new user?
<Gavilan2> BTW: My configuration got messed up... how do I fix it?
<unheeding> Gavilan2: go to system settings -> User Accounts
<khacker> Hello
<unheeding> raj: try PCmanFM
<Gavilan2> unheeding: The GUI doesn't work....
<Gavilan2> console or nothing.....
<unheeding> Gavilan2: can you switch to a virtual terminal using ctrl+alt+f1?
<Gavilan2> yes
<unheeding> and log in?
<raj> Gavilan2, adduser
<Gavilan2> yes
<al__> lunitik: pm re: clamav?
<topper4125> roasted, did your read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68612/how-to-change-the-dash-icon-in-the-unity-launcher
<unheeding> Gavilan2: what seems to be the problem with your account?
<Gavilan2> unheeding: The screen/gpu configuration broke
<roasted> topper4125: I did not. This looks good. I'll try this now. Thank you!
<yatriga> need to connect to mac shares
<unheeding> Gavilan2: a new user wont fix it.  you may have to uninstall the proprietary drivers and delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<topper4125> roasted, You're welcome, good luck
<yatriga> from ubuntu..... not able to do it
<Gavilan2> unheeding: How do I uninstall the propertiaries drivers?
<unheeding> Gavilan2: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<raj> unheeding, that requires LXFE
<yatriga> pls help
<lunitik> al__: I don't see any such pm
<unheeding> raj: really?  is it in the dependencies?
<Gavilan2> BTW:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist, but  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe does....
<unheeding> raj: lxde stuff can be used without the whole environment, usually.
<raj> oh
<KI4RO> What is signon-ul?  When I restart I get a message that says it is still running and should I restart anyway
<raj> well, I have xorg
<Gavilan2> unheeding: Mmmmm I have a GTX 670, but this is running inside a VM, so I'm not sure....
<yatriga> can someone help me in connecting to mac shares from ubuntu
<yatriga> can someone help me in connecting to mac shares from ubuntu
<yatriga> can someone help me in connecting to mac shares from ubuntu
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, don't spam the room
<KI4RO> yatriga, Ask once and be patient
<lunitik> yatriga: what protocol do those mac shares use?
<Gavilan2> so... I removed that xorg file...
<Gavilan2> what more cna I do?
<yatriga> can someone help me in connecting to mac shares from ubuntu
<yatriga> mar gaye sab ke sab
<holstein> Gavilan2: well,, you can use the recover console to do lots of things.. recofigure graphics.. purge drivers, or packages.. the issue is finding out what the problem is
<unheeding> Gavilan2: i dunno, with a vm it's tricky.  what did you do to mess up the graphics?
<yatriga> guys pls help
<holstein> yatriga: i would make the mac share ftp or ssh, or samba
<ponch0> Does anyone know How or IF i can reinstall my Ubuntu on Virtualbox? I managed to gunk it up, as I'm a newb and its just unmanagable at this point.
<holstein> ponch0: yes
<Gavilan2> unheeding: I installed Nod 32 and the x86 library!!!!!!
<yatriga> holstein how do i?
<bazhang> ponch0, get the iso and start afresh
<ponch0> holstein: Awesome! how would I do it?
<ponch0> bazhang: but how do I get rid of the old isntall?
<bazhang> !samba | yatriga have a read
<ubottu> yatriga have a read: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<unheeding> Gavilan2: on your host?
<bazhang> ponch0, just junk/delete it
<Gavilan2> unheeding: on the VM
<onux> hey poncho0
<yatriga> ubottu thx all
<holstein> ponch0: i would just remover it ans start over. with a new VM
<unheeding> Gavilan2: i'd uninstall it, you don't need an antivirus on linux
<ponch0> holstein: just right click delete from windows type a deal?
<Gavilan2> unheeding: How the hell do I uninstall it?
<Gavilan2> I've no idea how to uninstall something in ubuntu
<Gavilan2> less of all from command line....
<unheeding> "sudo apt-get remove nod32*"
<holstein> ponch0: in virtualbox.. just remove the VM.. or just leave it there and make a new one
<unheeding> assuming that's the package name
<yatriga> rhythembox does not respond
<ponch0> oooh Ok sweet and that will free up the data used?
<Gavilan2> unable to locate pacagke nod32
<yatriga> rhythembox does not respond so sick
<ponch0> holstein: and that will free up the space?
<bazhang> !repeat | yatriga
<ubottu> yatriga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Gavilan2, how did you install it
<holstein> ponch0: if you get a new one set up and want to remove the old one, that will "free up space"...
<yatriga> sorry folks i will stick by channel rule
<ponch0> holstein: reason I ask is because i've read somewhere, that removing it isn't possible. oh well thank you.
<holstein> yatriga: you can launch it from the terminal and see if there is helpful output
<yatriga> holstein how do i?
<holstein> ponch0: you can rightclick on the VM, or go to the menu
<yatriga> holstein how do i?  can u tell me the command
<ponch0> holstein: thank you very much
<Gavilan2> bazhang: I downloaded the thing, and double clicked on it
<ponch0> bazhang: thank you very much
<bazhang> Gavilan2, whats the link
<holstein> yatriga: open a terminal and type the command.. rhythmbox
<Gavilan2> http://www.eset.com/us/download/thank-you-eav-linux/file/6573/
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, as in cntrl+alt+t to open a terminal just in case
<bazhang> Gavilan2, was it a .deb or a tar.gz
<Gavilan2> eset_nod32av_64bit_en.linux
<yatriga> any substitute to Rhythembox?
<onux> hello can quantal quetzal run program without install
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, there are many music and media players for Linux/Ubuntu
<yatriga> Amerock can help
<Gavilan2> so? any ideas?
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, have you sought help from the Mac crowd
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, one of my favorite media players for years has been VLC
<hfic> how can i find out the last packages the apt-get upgrade installed?
<Gavilan2> I'm about to uninstall ubuntu....
<onux> anyone knows quantal quetzal ?rn
<holstein> Gavilan2: reinstall, you mean.. and that will work
<yatriga> Vlc has sad sound codecs...... Mac Crowd is Shit
<holstein> yatriga: what the language please
<yatriga> holstein sorry
<holstein> yatriga: i woud share samba from the mac.. and connect smb://ip
<yatriga> holstein cool
<yatriga> holstein Is it that samba is in mac already or any further installation required? newbee here
<Gavilan2> holstein: No, uninstall...
<holstein> yatriga: it was in it last time i checked..
<Gavilan2> And remove it for ever... It's pissing me off...
<pooltable> have an old computer like to add a new hard drive if my computer will support the 6.0Gb/s or not?
<holstein> Gavilan2: you cant really "uninstall" it.. you'll have to just install over it, and please watch the language
<Gavilan2> People say linux (or ubuntu) works far better than windows... In my experience, even Win98 works best than this O_o
<holstein> Gavilan2: whats the issue? have you removed what you installed that broke your OS?
<yatriga> holstein cos i have already shared a folder which is not seen in the ubuntu
<Gavilan2> holstein: I've no idea how to remove it....
<holstein> Gavilan2: you should come here first.. clamAV is the only AV i have installed
<holstein> Gavilan2: it works great.. i think you installed something that did more damage than help
<bazhang> Gavilan2, you install something completely unnecessary and ill-advised and then cannot remove it? thats not an ubuntu issue
<holstein> Gavilan2: did you follow a guide you can share so that one of the volunteers can help you remove what is breaking your system?
<Gavilan2> bazhang: Before installing it, ubuntu wasn't working great anyway....
<bazhang> Gavilan2, be advised this is NOT The complaints/rants channel
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, just so I understand, are you trying to play media on your Ubuntu computer that is located on the Mac?
<holstein> Gavilan2: we can troubleshoot those issues separately.. no worries :)
<Gavilan2> I had an ubuntu with just firefox + pidgin...
<yatriga> MrRanDom_ YaY
<Gavilan2> and the screen broke several times...
<MrRanDom_> i.e. Mac>>>>>Ubuntu
<yatriga> MrRanDom_ YaY Man
<Gavilan2> and the title bar seems to be broken O_o
<holstein> Gavilan2: the hardware broke? im sorry to hear that..
<Gavilan2> (I think it's implemented that way)
<Gavilan2> holstein: the software...
<bazhang> Gavilan2, hardware issues? go to ##hardware
<Gavilan2> My hardware runs perfectly well.....
<holstein> Gavilan2: seems? you can try other title bars if you like.. whats the issue?
<holstein> Gavilan2: i thought you had said you broke the screen on a system you realy enjoyed.. anyways.. what would you like to remove? what AV did you install? and how?
<yatriga> MrRanDom_ Holstein Movies from Mac to be streamed or to be copied on ubuntu
<Gavilan2> holstein: I've already told you like 3 times...
<holstein> yatriga: i usually just go to "sharing" in mac, and share something i know i can connect to.. ssh, ftp.. samba
<Gavilan2> If you don't want to help, just say so....
<bazhang> Gavilan2, not with any degree of clarity, no you have not
<holstein> Gavilan2: that was actually me asking you how i can help.. how can i help you remove the software you installed that broke your system?
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, have you tried selecting 'connect to server' from the 'go' menu on the mac? and then connect with the Ubuntu machine's server address, which is something like smb://machine_name ...
<thelodger> Hey folks, I need some advice. I'm teaching Linux to complete Linux beginners over 4 weeks.
<thelodger> The first week I got them to install Ubuntu, gave them the 50 year history of Linux (mainframe, Unix, GNU, Linux, Android), and explained the basic root structure of the system (/bin, /home, /etc, and so on).
<thelodger> The following week was all CLI, from cd to grep. I'm now rather stuck as to where I should go next with the class. Any suggestions?
<MrRanDom_> thelodger, wow. seriously? lol.
<zeromodulus> is there a way to cancel login? or reboot from login screen? I hit the power button and nothing happened.
<holstein> thelodger: i did screen and we all connected to the session.. made html files and whateve.. theres a commandline compantion app
<holstein> companion
<hfic> thelodger : package installation, upgrading, log files, vim/nano ...
<thelodger> MrRanDom_: seriously =)
<lunitik> thelodger: there is actually an Ubuntu Classroom teaching guide around somewhere
<thelodger> holstein: screen is a great idea, I really need to explain how ssh is so useful too!
<Laogeodritt> thelodger: Any particular focus to the course? e.g. are you targeting general desktop/GUI users, or is your audience Windows sysadmins who are interested in running Linux servers? That should have a big effect on what you'd prioritise or cover at all
<MrRanDom_> thelodger, you know, it depends on the students, their knowledge of computers, what they hope to accomplish using Linux; usually people have things they especially like to do on a computer - music, photos, writing - so it's good to target something rather than trying to teach 'everything'
<hfic> Laogeodritt: hes already said its a class of newbies
<JoseeAntonioR> thelodger: All the documentation we use in the Ubuntu Classroom Team is at wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<thelodger> hfic: definitely a good idea, I'd drafted up some vim bits already =)
<lunitik> thelodger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training will give some ideas
<Laogeodritt> hfic: "Linux beginners" is still very broad
<thelodger> lunitik: That's savage, thanks for the link!
<hfic> Laogeodritt: if he's teaching cd and grep .. i doubt its to any type of sysadmin
<MrRanDom_> I've been at this more than a decade and I feel like a beginner every day
<Laogeodritt> hfic: good point
<hfic> :)
<dr_willis> regular expressions :) make a good topic to teach beginners...
<yatriga> MrRanDom_ No, but i need to
<zeromodulus> is it bad to hold in the power button at the login screen?
<dr_willis> really scare them
<hfic> make sure you teach editors!! and not emacs
<MrRanDom_> yatriga, do you have samba even installed on the ubuntu machine?
<dr_willis> zeromodulus:  normally if you just press it- it should reboot.. forceing a power off.. is not a good idea
<Laogeodritt> dr_willis: eek, regexes to beginners? Either really scare them, or make them use them EVERYWHERE... I made myself more problems than I solved when I first learnt how to use regexes...
<zeromodulus> yeah, I thought so too, but it doesn't work.
<yatriga> MrRanDom_ Ya
<zeromodulus> I pressed it a few times and it just stayed on.
<dr_willis> zeromodulus:  and befor you do it.. you really could go to the console and try a reboot/shutdown command
<lunitik> hfic: emacs isn't a text editor, it is a text-based operating system
<zeromodulus> can't login
<dr_willis> or at least run the 'sync' command a few times in a row befor you force it down.
<dr_willis> zeromodulus:  you cant login at the console/ why not?
<zeromodulus> forgot my password
<thelodger> Laogeodritt: That's a very good point. The distribution of these people would be students, people who have been told they need to try Ubuntu or some other distro, and people who work for tech companies but either not in a technical role but would like to, or people who work on embedded software. I think for most of them it's to get comfortable with the system. My goal would be to have them become constant Linux users ;)
<zeromodulus> it's been years since this machine has been turned on.
<hfic> lunitik: sorry, forgot the separate that thought .. haha
<iter> I had 99 problems so I decided to use regex
<MrRanDom_> yatriga: I sent you a link
<dr_willis> zeromodulus:  the login screen might have an actual poweroff/shutdown menu item somewhere
<iter> now I have 100 problems
<zeromodulus> it's ubuntu server edition
<zeromodulus> no GUI installe
<zeromodulus> d
<dr_willis> zeromodulus:  so you ment to say you were at the console LOGIN: prompt. ;)
<holstein> zeromodulus: there are recovery consoles.. under the current kernel in grub
<Gavilan2> bazhang & holstein: http://pastebin.com/VLKN1eCt
<dr_willis> zeromodulus:  alt-ctrl-delete or alt-cgrl-bs may kick it into reboot mode also
<zeromodulus> ah, k
<zeromodulus> k
<oldude67> now i know its just not me, installed lubuntu on second computer different hardware and still having issues with google chrome and yahoo home page.
<zeromodulus> ah, sweet, ctrl+alt+del did the trick.
<zeromodulus> muy excellente.
<thelodger> MrRanDom_: Similar to what I just said to Laogeodritt, you both raised a very good point. I don't want to scare some of them away by going full terminal on them the entire time. I think I'll put in more of the 'how to everyday things' into it over the next two weeks so
<oldude67> for some reason or another its bringing it up as mobile.
<MrRanDom_> thelodger: Good idea. If you show them you can do the same things as on a Mac or PC - then you can tell them some advantages. It's also good to go over disadvantages - but maybe that's a little advanced at this stage.
<werzer23> I have a "is not in the sudoers file" on 12.04; grub is not being displayed on bootup.  How do I proceed to fix this?
<thelodger> dr_willis: I already drafted out the regex part and then said to myself "This stuff still confuses me" which is why I've been stuck for where to go =P I reckon I'll leave it for a little longer on it =)
<holstein> Gavilan2: i would remove that.. and just use clamav.. its well supported
<MrRanDom_> thelodger: and as long as the script kiddies of the world keep hacking into burger king, nbc and etc. you'll probably have lots to talk about re: security.
<holstein> Gavilan2: try and get your system back by undoing what you did that broke it.. remove that
<zeromodulus> arg, it's hold shift to get to the grub menu right?
<Gavilan2> holstein: How?
<holstein> zeromodulus: should work
<thelodger> MrRanDom_: agreed =) Cheers for the help!
<holstein> Gavilan2: i would look at what you installed.. remove them.. and go from there
<zeromodulus> haha, I need to get this thing running somehow, because it's the only machine I have with a CD burner.
<holstein> Gavilan2: you should be able to get to the package manager you are comfortable using in low-graphics mode
<Gavilan2> holstein: I don't know how to remove it!!!
<zeromodulus> so I can't even burn recovery discs or install something else or put in a livecd.
<Gavilan2> holstein: I can't do anything... I have that screen, and I can't get to anything else....
<Laogeodritt> thelodger: sounds like a good plan. Since they're non-technical users, get them comfortable with the GUI analogues to daily Win/OSX stuff, and go as far as they're interested/comfortable in configuring in the GUIs. There's some nice transition points into command-line stuff (e.g. editors -> command-line editors; be sure to front-load your explanations as to advantages/disadvantages, otherwise
<Laogeodritt> people will just think they're unnecessarily difficult to learn compared to their usual GUI stuff and not care)
<holstein> Gavilan2: "that screen" ?
<Gavilan2> I can't actually get into low-graphics mode, I just have those 4 options, and they aren't working properly
<Gavilan2> yes, the one i described in the paste bin
<holstein> Gavilan2: they?
<vicsar> ..
<tom__> #hardware
<holstein> Gavilan2: you can sudo autoremove whatever you installed
<werzer23> "...not in the sudoers file"
<werzer23> grub is not being displayed on bootup
<werzer23> how do I fix this?
<werzer23> 12.04
<zeromodulus> now the machine is just blank, not responding to ctrl+alt+del, or power button press.
<holstein> werzer23: can you get to grub tapping shift? you can go to a root recovery shell
<dr_willis> werzer23:  what user did you add oritinally during the install?
<MrRanDom_> werzer23, so what is being displayed?
<MrRanDom_> sorry - I guess I came late to the party.
<holstein> zeromodulus: maybe test the hard drive/memory if its just been sitting around for a while
<werzer23> my main user is not in the sudo file nor can that user switch to root
<MrRanDom_> zeromodulus, cntrl+alt+del is a windows thing unless you programmed that in Linux to do the shutdown thing
<MrRanDom_> or whatever
<werzer23> nor does the normal grub option menu show up on bootup
<dr_willis> werzer23:  press and hold shift at bootuiup to see the grub menu
<holstein> werzer23: can you tap shift and get grub to pop up?
<Gavilan2> holstein: autoremove command doesn't exist...
<Gavilan2> holstein: so, how do I remove it?
<werzer23> i will try
<dr_willis> Gavilan2:  its sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> Gavilan2: apt-get autoremove
<thelodger> JoseeAntonioR: I missed your reply earlier, just saw it now and will check it out =) Thanks!
<thelodger> Laogeodritt: Yeah, I think you're right on that. Especially with regard to the everyday things. And VLC ;)
<Gavilan2> holstein: and after that, I reboot or what?
<holstein> Gavilan2: we willl be troubleshooting what all damage the application you tried to install did.. so, i would remove whatever you installed and try rebooting, and report
<JoseeAntonioR> thelodger: if you need any help on that, a member from the classroom team is here to help
<zeromodulus> ah well, it's not like I can do much with this machine anyway. still need to get it connected to a network.
<zeromodulus> I want to put OpenBSD on it too.
<neirpyc> Anyone out there have much experience with Macbook Pro installs?
<Gavilan2> Same "low graphic stuff message".....
<Riberty> how do i launch deadbeef from terminal?
<prashant_123456> how to change screen resolution in ubuntu 12.04 using onboard graphics intel dg41 rq
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  the monitors/displays setting tool dosent work for you?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, i dont have monitors /displays settings in my menu
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, using ubuntu classic theme
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  what desktop are you using?
<dr_willis> look in the system settings tool
<dr_willis> or whatever its called..
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, when i switch to default gnome i have display
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, but not in gnome classic
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  you set the res in either one.. it applys to both.
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, yes but there i cannot increase screen resolution its maximumt there
<dr_willis> so now we are down to  the actual problem....
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, yes
<unheeding> ignore #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic ALL -PUBLIC -HILIGHTS -ACTIONS
<unheeding> whoops
<dr_willis> what is your max res, and how high does it say it can go?
<prashant_123456> wait for that i have to log out then log in using gnome default please wait
<dr_willis> unheeding:  ignore public and the channel gets a lot quieter. ;)
<dr_willis> or he could have figured out the command to run the settings tool... oh well.
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, its 1600x900
<dr_willis> thatss your laptops native res?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, running desktop on intel dg 41rq onboard graphics
<dr_willis> so is that your monitors native resolution?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, everything is fine with windows 7 but not working with ubuntu
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, i cant get your question
<dr_willis> what is the resoluition your monitor uses
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, in display it shows this one
<dr_willis> and what is the res you are useing now
<prashant_123456> when i use display it shows 1600x900
<dr_willis> and what is your monitor capable of displaying?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, it is capable of more than that
<dr_willis> and how much more?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, wait i will tell u
 * dr_willis w8's
<lion> hello world!!
<neirpyc> hello lion
<prashant_123456> 1280 x 1024 dr_willis
 * deentut rolls eyes
<lion> how you doing?
<lion> rools eye d?
<prashant_123456> my windows 7 have 1280 x 1024  resolution on the same monitor
<lion> whats been going on?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, 1280 x 1024  i need
<lion> any one from michigan?
<lion> hey dave!!
<deentut> lake michigan?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> hmm gotta hate it when your phone just reboots... ;)
<bazhang> lion wrong channel for that
<lion> alright...michigan in the house....royal oak here!!
<prashant_123456> dr_willis,
<lion> blah blah bazhang
<deentut> there are no pinguins @ lake michigan
<topper4125> way wrong answer lion
<bazhang> lion this is support only. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dave114> trying to setup the latest LTS server version on an old laptop to experiment with openstack.  Wifi worked during install but didn't come up on later boots.
<Dave114> Manuall installing rfkill and doing an rfkill unblock wifi then allowed me to get wifi access temporarily but I still don't have wifi working on boot everytime the system is restarted
<Dave114> any ideas how to fix this?  Been googling but not having much success
<Dave114> with openstack packages installed (but not configured) I now no longer have to run rfkill manually but do have to "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0" to get the network to work
<neirpyc> Anyone have experience with Macbook Pro installs and getting the Nvidia stuff working correctly? I'm running a Macbook Pro 7,1 and everything I've tried just turns the screen off during boot!
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  hmm>
<lion> need system work on my view sonic latest LTS ok...wifi...comes in and out help
<MrRanDom_> neirpyc, you realize this isn't a Mac room, right?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, thanks
<neirpyc> Macbook Pro running Ubuntu?
<MrRanDom_> oh. my mistake. it's late. or early. sorry.
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, tell my how to do this
<Dave114> neirpyc: assuming you're installing ubuntu, is there a failsafe boot option?
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:   what was your Monitors res you want to use?  and what res are you curently using now? You might havee to update your vvideo card drivers or make a custome xorg.conf or use the xrandr tools
<MrRanDom_> Dave114 - you using which version of Ubuntu? Or did I miss that?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, monitor on auto adjust
<Dave114> MrRanDom_: latest LTS version of server.  12.04.2
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, i want to use 1280 x 1024
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  and the max the config tool let you set is?
<neirpyc> Dave114, running nouveau, it runs fine. When I install the nvidia-current-updates after Grub it just shuts the screen off and I have to shut down. If I boot with "nosplash --verbose text" I'm able to get to the login terminal and remove the nvidia stuff and reboot. I'm running 12.04.2
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, 1600x900 currently using
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, max 1600x900
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  so you want to use a 'square' res instead of a wide screen res?
<dr_willis> isent 1280x1024 the old square type monitor res? i forget..
<prashant_123456> no i want to use widescreen
 * miadbahrami hi
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  and what is your  monitors native resolution? that may be the core of the issue..
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, how to do that please tell me
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  look at the monitors specs.. normally you want to use the monitors native res for the best picture. not scaleing anything
<dr_willis> 1280x1024 is wide screen?
<Dave114> neirpyc: have you tried waiting a min or so and/or hitting ctrl+alt+fN after a while?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, ok
<neirpyc> Dave114, I've tried waiting it out, but nothing ever seems to happen. What does ctrl+alt+fN do?
<omkar_> Hey guys,I have ubuntu 12.10 and there is an issue where the cdrom is continuosly being ejected by the OS
<omkar_> laptop acer 5745G
<miadbahrami> how to sync two directori in ntfs partition partition in command ?
<Dave114> neirpyc: running mac os x on a macbook pro right now (my current probs are with a headless ubuntu server box).  ctrl+alt+fN migh get you to one of the virtual-terminals if there are problems starting X
<holstein> omkar_: sounds like hardare to me
<dr_willis> miadbahrami:  rsync or unison are 2 ways
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<omkar_> i am seeing this generallyy when i connect external keyboard,mouse and monitor to the laptop
<omkar_> otherwise i have seen it working fine
<dr_willis> miadbahrami:  rsync would be the most common cli tool for the task
<Gavilan2> holstein: so... I did the auto remove thing... But still the screen doesn't work... any other ideas?
<holstein> Gavilan2: try as another user. try removing any graphics drivers.. try forcing vesa with a custom xorg.conf. reinstall
<miadbahrami> dr_willis, when i use rsync show me error
<miadbahrami> dr_willis, skipping directory .
<neirpyc> Dave114, I'll give it a go next time I feel like dealing with it. Thanks!
<miadbahrami> dr_willis, miadbahrami@miadbahrami-Sys:~$ rsync /media/miadbahrami/Share1/miad.bahrami/Software/ /media/miadbahrami/Mahan.Tarashe-Portable/
<miadbahrami> skipping directory .
<Gavilan2> how do I remove the graphics drivers? how do I force the vesa thing with the xorg.conf?
<Dave114> neirpyc: if you're able to boot with nosplash, the next thing to do would probably be to look at your X-server log.  if you "ls /var/log/*X*" do you see log files?  Can't recall what the specific name ubuntu uses is
<wachpwnski> Is there a guide for the ubuntu min setup?
<holstein> wachpwnski: you mean, minimal?
<dr_willis> miadbahrami:  sounds like you are not using all the right options. id check out some rsync exxamples online
<Dave114> neirpyc: another thing might be that the nvidia drivers are loaded for your particular kernel.  Have you tried booting any other kernels?  (whatever you were running when you installed the nvidia updates)
<truexfan81> do you guys support lightdm?
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  its instggalled by default on ubuntu for the last few releases.. so yes
<neirpyc> Dave114, unfortunately, that last part was all moonspeak to me. Haha. I'm still pretty new to this stuff.
<truexfan81> ok how can i get it to see a compiled fluxbox?
<truexfan81> i'm running a minimal install, right now the compiled fluxbox is all thats on here
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  you define lightdm sessions via the making a proper ''sesion.desktop' file in  the correct directory
<truexfan81> which is?
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  i think it MIGHT be /etc/lightdm/somthing
<dr_willis> look and see
<dr_willis> the lightdm configs mention a series of dirs it looks for
<unheeding> I'm trying to set up my facebook account in empathy, but when i click on facebook in online accounts, it opens the dialog in an external browser window.  even if i log in it doesn't get the message
<dr_willis> if you have any other sessions installed you can look for their .desktop files
<neirpyc> Dave114, I've installed from the latest live cd for 12.04.2 and ran a system update. After that I installed the proprietary drivers for the wifi. Next step was the graphics card, but now I'm running to the black screen/screen turning off part.
<Dave114> neirpyc: all righty.  so far you've figured out how to login in text mode and remove nvidia drivers?  Are you executing a command "aptitude ...." or "apt ...." as part of that?
<truexfan81> dr_willis: all i see there is lightdm.conf and users.conf
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  and looking IN the lightdm.conf would proberly say where it looks. ;)
<dr_willis> but it seems to be  /usr/share/xsessions here on my vps
<truexfan81> [SeatDefaults]
<truexfan81> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<truexfan81> user-session=fluxbox
<dr_willis> that might be the right place
<truexfan81> thats the contents of the file^
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  that seems to imply its allready been set to use fluxbox.. so whats the issue?
<truexfan81> i don't seem to have an xsessions in /usr/share
<dr_willis> do a 'locate fluxbox.desktop;   and see what it finds
<truexfan81> dr_willis: when i login it goes right back to lightdm, so its not seeing it
<truexfan81> ok will do that
<dr_willis> do a 'locate fluxbox.desktop'
<truexfan81> no response from it
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  or fluxbox is crashing. ;)
<neirpyc> Dave114, to remove the nvidia stuff when I can get to a terminal I use "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current-updates". It runs then I run a "shutdown -r now". Without changing the kernel options in grub, it boots fine again after that using the default nouveau drivers.
<truexfan81> philip@netbook:~$ locate fluxbox.desktop
<truexfan81> philip@netbook:~$
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  do you have any other desktops  or wms installed? you did instgall fluxbox?
<omkar_> i think the problem i m facing related to cdrom ejecting is due to usb
<truexfan81> dr_willis: i installed the build-deps and compiled fluxbox from source
<holstein> omkar_: take it to another machine and confirm
<omkar_> when i don't connect anything to the laptop everything is fine but otherwise it keeps on ejecting cdrom
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  you could instgall for example 'jwm' and see where it puts its .desktop file at.  its a minimal window manager.. even more minimal then fluxbox
<Dave114> neirpyc: what happens if you do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates" instead of remove?  Trying to get ubuntu to reconfigure your drivers.  Perhaps the wifi driver setup messed things up
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  so you have no sessions at all in the lightdm list?
<truexfan81> right
<omkar_> u mean reproduce the problem on another machine via connecting mouse & keyboard
<omkar_> on the same os?
<omkar_> but i don't have another machine currently to reproduce the problem
<truexfan81> dr_willis: did that
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  id install jwm. and see where its jwm.desktop is at.. and copy it as a example to use for your own custome fluxbox.desktop
<truexfan81> locate doesn't find lwm.desktop either
<omkar_> [ 1106.371928] hub 1-1:1.0: >unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<omkar_> i get this error too
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  done a 'sudo updatedb' lately?
<omkar_> in the dmesg
<truexfan81> i always forget that command lol
<truexfan81> one sec
<neirpyc> Dave114, never thought of trying that. Would they mess with each other even though I install the wifi drivers, reboot, then install the graphics?
<truexfan81> hmm still nothing
<truexfan81> philip@netbook:~$ sudo updatedb
<truexfan81> philip@netbook:~$ locate jwm.desktop
<truexfan81> philip@netbook:~$
<dr_willis> its Jwm.desktop  truexfan81
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> and in /usr/share/xsessions/Jwm.desktop here
<dr_willis> note the upper case J ;0
<truexfan81> yep its there here too now
<Dave114> neirpyc: the package manager should hopefully be able to manage both wifi and graphics drivers in theory.  In practice things don't always work out quite as well.  I'm just guessing that perhaps the wifi driver install might have accidentally removed the nvidia module
<truexfan81> so far gives a black screen and mouse pointer in Jwm
<dr_willis> truexfan81:  thatgs jwm for you....
<dr_willis> panel at the bottom? ;) and  a button
<truexfan81> does nothing tho, no right-click menu or anything
<dr_willis> minimal right clicn menu
<dr_willis> thats odd.
<neirpyc> Dave114, worth a shot! I'll give it a go now and report back in ~10 minutes after I fix it if it doesn't. =) Thanks again.
<dr_willis> jwm is about as falsafe of a mode as one can get
<dr_willis> I gotta do a job.. be back in a bit.
<lotuspsychje> is there a package that can make an icon for a webpage, like the youtube icon does?
<MrRanDom_> ?
<Dave114> neirpyc: I'll probably be lurking for a while if that doesn't work.  Have you updated your system recently?  Running 12.04 was it?  Googling I see a Jan 29th nvidia-current-updates that mentions fixing backlight problems in some laptops.
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to have more webpage start icons for docky
<Dave114> neirpyc: from the text mode login doing "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" should try to upgrade packages for you.  It might tell you that certain packages are being held back - often kernels don't autoupdate.  If so you might have to separately execut "sudo apt-get install list-of-held-back-packages" after updating
<bazhang> Dave114, you mean dist-upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | Dave114
<ubottu> Dave114: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Agrajag-> g'day, i use focus follows mouse but only raise on click. this used to work fine but a recent update reset configuration back to click to focus. i've changed rg.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-mode 'sloppy' which is what it used to be, but windows still get raised after a few seconds. how can i stop this?
<johnflux> Hi all
<Dave114> bazhang: what would seem to make sense.  Thanks.  I'm getting stale I guess
<Agrajag-> i only want windows to raise when i click - how come this behaviour changed with "sloppy" mode?
<lotuspsychje> johnflux:hi mate, whats your question?
<johnflux> I get graphics corruption with my i915 intel graphics chipset, but if I pass "nomodeset" when booting, it doesn't boot - it just goes black
<Aravoth> anyone have any idea why it is that when I try to add facebook to my online accounts it opens my web browser, which then says simply, "sucess" and my facebook account is not added?
<lotuspsychje> johnflux:i had somebody asking same trouble on i915 on his netbook yesterday
<lotuspsychje> johnflux:maybe test something lighter like lubuntu?
<Aravoth> basically I can't add my facebook account to my online accounts. anyone have any clue on how to fix it?
<AcidRain> No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log <--- error for starting apache.
<lotuspsychje> johnflux:did you clean install 12.10 or upgrade?
<AcidRain> is there any other way to fix it? besides obviously creating the file and giving it apache user?
<Aravoth> I hve a feeling that web apps is what is causing the error, how do I uninstall the face book webapp
<lotuspsychje> AcidRain: maybe #apache can help you too
<Gavilan2> well, It's been a pleasure, but ubuntu sux... I'll try my luck on a debian now...
<lotuspsychje> Gavillan2: theres always a solution for your trouble
<truexfan81> i installed xfce4 from the repos, it crashes back to lightdm too
<truexfan81> i think i'll try the other distro i have a iso for
<truexfan81> suse
<ericw> Hi there, I had a general question. My home folder is cluttered with varius hidden files and folders. Is there a simple way to get applications to store these files elsewhere. Possibly a single subdirectory?
<lotuspsychje> ericw: i think every app chooses config files in /home hidden dir by default
<lotuspsychje> ericw: you would have to manually choose your specific dir on every single package
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, i want resolution 1600x900 and that is on my windows 7 os
<ericw> That would be fine. Is there a standard way to do that with a package manager?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, my monitor supports that one
<neirpyc> Dave114,  just tried running apt-get install again but it didn't detect anything wrong. I can pull up the Xorg.0.log in nano but I'm not sure what I am looking for.
<lotuspsychje> ericw: im note sure theres a trick for that
<lotuspsychje> ericw:you want a cleaner look on your /home folder?
<neirpyc> Running startx  from the terminal just shuts the screen off like booting without the nosplash stuff
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc: did you clean install or upgrade ubuntu
<ericw> lotuspsychje: Ok, I don't want a cleaner look for my home folder, I just don't want it as cluttered. I find it hard to find my hidden files/folders.
<ryebread761> Can you uninstall the amazon stuff in Ubuntu 12.10?
<Gavilan2> lotuspsychje: Yes, my solution is to stop using Ubuntu....
<neirpyc> lotuspsychje, clean install of 12.04.2 on a Macbook Pro 7,1.
<zanegray>  sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<lotuspsychje> ericw: you could store your hidden files on seperate dirs maybe like /home/music or whatever
<ryebread761> Cool thanks
<Aravoth> anyone have a fix for the facebook online account issue yet?
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc:maybe clean install a 12.10 and install nvidia-current
<zanegray> np
<lotuspsychje> Aravoth: re-ask your issue once in a while mate
<ericw> lotuspsychje: Always an option, but thats more typing! As you said before, I would have to do it on a package by package basis. Do you have any idea how I would go about this? Any starting point would be fine.
<neirpyc> lotuspsychje, can give it a shot. I had worse luck with 12.10 last time I tried. When 12.04.2 came out I thought I would give it another go after I couldn't get WiFi in 12.04.1.
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc: what did go wrong on 12.10 clean?
<Aravoth> My facebook online account won't work. When i try to set up the online account for it, it opens my browser instead of what it noramlly does
<ryebread761> What happens if you log in in the browser?
<neirpyc> lotuspsyche, couldn't get WiFi to work after suspend, if at all. Same black screen/screen turning off with nvidia-current.
<Dave114> neirpyc: did you try the "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" idea?
<ryebread761> WiFi has always had issues after suspend for me
<neirpyc> Dave114, yeah, I tried removing the nvidia and reinstalling in the same session. Same deal.
<lotuspsychje> ericw:as i can read, its not very recommended to erase or replace .hidden files on the home folder
<Dave114> neirpyc: not just removing and reinstalling.  also separately running "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in case your version of the drivers was out of date
<neirpyc> I'll give it a shot now.
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc:maybe turn off suspend, cause many machines have suspend bugs
<neirpyc> Dave114, what is dist-upgrade? Ran it and it didn't find anything.
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc:i would go search for a suspend bug for your specific hardware
<neirpyc> lotuspsychje, I'll give 12.10 a shot if I can't get this working in the next few days.
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc:maybe check logs at the time you suspend, to see what happens
<Dave114> neirpyc: basically it'll update outdated stuff on your machine.  a relatively recent ndivia driver update was saying that it fixed some backlight problems - i.e. you want to make sure your version isn't a problem one
<lotuspsychje> ericw: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20127/how-to-remove-configuration-files-completely
<neirpyc> Dave114, ran update and dist-upgrade. Got 0's for all the upgrade, newly installed stuff.
<ericw> lotuspsychje: Haha, Dangerous and bad: Yes. but I still want to do it. Thanks for the link! I wouldn't mind as much if there weren't so many. Obviously I'm going to .local and .ssh .config.
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/183485/how-to-make-suspend-and-hibernate-work-on-macbookpro-5-4
<nearst> hi ppl
<Dave114> lotuspsychje / neirpyc: if I understand correctly neirpyc's problem is more getting graphics going than suspend/hibernate?
<lotuspsychje> Dave114: he says he tested both clean installs on 12.04 and 12.10 with nividia-current
<neirpyc> Yeah, my issue with 12.10 was both WiFi and graphics. Only graphics on 12.04.2
<neirpyc> Working on the graphics problem with 12.04.2 now.
<lotuspsychje> neirpyc: this looks like something https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1085448
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1080530 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1085448 v86d prevents suspend from completing" [Medium,Fix released]
<neirpyc> Suspend works fine for me in 12.04.2.
<neirpyc> Its actually the best experience with Ubuntu I've ever had. Which is why I'm trying to knock out this one last issue. If I can get it to use the nvidia stuff correctly, I can stop switching over to OS X to get my work done.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<neirpyc> It just runs hot and battery drains faster using the nouveau driver.
<rurufufuss> how does one change the theme (e.g in this picture, use a dark theme : http://i.imgur.com/glOitl5.png ) in ubuntu 12.10? I tried changing the gtk theme and it seems to have no effect..
<booboo> does Urban Terror support online play????
<packetfrog> I have installed openssh/enabled port forwarding in my router/and cant connect from my android with connectbot    anything I should check>?
<zanegray> yeah. try it one step at a time. can you ssh localhost?
<packetfrog> yes
<zanegray> can you ssh 192.168.. or whatever the local is?
<quick-> how to change the ssh welcome message ? I tried to change /etc/motd but it is being overwritten by something else . Please help
<Goranek> Good morning :)
<zanegray> ifconfig to find your lan ip
<SwedeMike> quick-: /etc/issue perhaps?
<packetfrog> Just connected with local ip
<packetfrog> Morning Goranek
<SwedeMike> quick-: man motd says "/etc/motd.tail" is what you want to change
<packetfrog> quick- no dont do that
<SwedeMike> quick-: however, on my 12.04 system motd.tail doesn't exist, I only have motd.tail.old
<packetfrog> quick- edit /etc/issue.net
<packetfrog> and enable it in your ssh config
<zanegray> okay, have you tried with a different client... connect bot is pretty good in my experience
<packetfrog> connectbot is what i used  have not tried another.
<zanegray> can you use connect bot with the local lan?
<packetfrog> ?
<zanegray> so you tried to connect to the 192.168 address?  Im just making sure youve isolated it down to a port forwarding issue
<omkar_> what is the command to check if a package is installed in ubuntu
<omkar_> like rpm -qa|grep package_name in rpm based distros
<packetfrog> I tried to connect with my outside ip and my ssh servers lan ip
<SwedeMike> omkar_: dpkg --list
<zanegray> both dont work?
<omkar_> thanks SwedeMike
<packetfrog> No both dont work :(
<packetfrog> sorry im slow, im trying some things ;/
<quick-> packetfrog:  SwedeMike  : Still not coming
<zanegray> well i would gander that a connect bot setting might be miss configed.  Are you using the default port for sshd?  you can find all the settings in /etc/ssh/sshd_config or something like that
<packetfrog> quick- did you enable it in sshd config file?
<packetfrog> zanegrey yes I am
<packetfrog> hmm
<FaheemAM> hello, anyone here ?
<packetfrog> from outside ip it says connection refused   its setup for port forwarding though   checked twice
<omkar_> i just removed django but its still is being displayed in the dpkg list
<zanegray> well its not going to go very far if you can't even get into it from the lan side.  You said trying ssh 192.168.x.x from the server works?
<packetfrog> from the server yes
<quick-> packetfrog: i dont want a banner . i want a message after successful login the ones like welcome to ubunutu
<zanegray> hmm.  and youve specified your username in connect bot (i.e. the one you log into the server with)
<FaheemAM> i need help installing ubuntu (or any distro of linux for that matter) on my samsung chronos, i think the UEFI bootloader is causing a problem when i load ubuntu via wubi or partitioning the harddrive, i"ve tried almost all methods of booting linux, via usb and cd, it seems to be a samsung firmware issue of some sort embedded in the UEFI bootloader, was wondering if there was a fix of some sort
<FaheemAM> available or if anyone has encountred and solved this problem before?
<packetfrog> Yes.  wierd   just tried on "server" to connect via outside ip and its refused.
<packetfrog> so it has to be my router right?
<bazhang> !uefi | FaheemAM
<ubottu> FaheemAM: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zanegray> well yes, i would still be concerned why connect bot is not working on lan side
<zanegray> are you running something nice like ddwrt?
<FaheemAM> thanks bazhang, another issue i seem to be having is the bootloader doesnt detect gparted or any partitioning 3rd party software so i can repartition my C drive?
<packetfrog> just a wgr614  netgear
<packetfrog> going to check a howto and makesure i did it right
<zanegray> the general idea should be to specify the lan side ip to recieve connections ( should be static sometime in the future ), the port numer (22 for ssh) and to allow tcp from anywhere
<zanegray> also just a quick check... make sure you don't have firewalld or something like that running.  Or configure it to allow you through.
<FaheemAM> i cant seem to resize my C: drive via any 3rd party partition software under the UEFI bootloader, does anyone have a solution for that ?? lol
<FaheemAM> currently using windows to do so, thereafter installing Linux on the new partition?
<ivan__> hi
<FaheemAM> have tried: Gparted, Paragon Partiton, etc nothing wants to resize the harddrive, starts process but screen blanks out and goes straight to booting windows
<FaheemAM> will i be at risk to brick my latpop, or is the UEFI/EFI on my bootloader the cause?4
<zanegray> you said you were using what hardware?  a samsung chromebook?
<FaheemAM> a samsung chronos 7
<FaheemAM> i"ve read extensively on the forums that bricking is common
<FaheemAM> due to samsung loading their own crappy firmware into the UEFI bootlader
<packetfrog> ol well  its all setup right      another day then! :)
<packetfrog> thnks for the help!
<packetfrog> night
<zanegray> well yeah, it was a firmware issue actually and from what ive heard its not resolved yet
<FaheemAM> I'm still a newbie so my thinking may be wrong, but simply said, i'read no solution for the problem zanegray
<zanegray> @packetfrong
<packetfrog> ?
<packetfrog> with my router?
<zanegray> @packetfrog... good luck and sorry about the issues
<packetfrog> ill try and use a linksys1000n or wrtg54 tomorrow.
<packetfrog> atleast that will isolate the issue.
<zanegray> i would emphasize getting logged in on the lan side first
<wiggmpk> FaheemAM: how bout switching to Legacy BIOS instead of UEFI?
<zanegray> you dont have another client to try?
<zanegray> @FaheemAM thatll avoid the issue entirely from what ive heard since its just their uefi implemenation
<packetfrog> ill download one when i lay down and try
<FaheemAM> wiggmpk well their is a boot legacy enabled but since windows was installed under EFI it doesnt want to let me partiton or install linux under legacy @ wiggmpk
<zanegray> @packetfrog  look up putty if you have a windows box :)
<wiggmpk> FaheemAM: and you plan on keeping WIndows installed?
<FaheemAM> zanegray from using the laptop ios setting and disabling efi it immeditely damaged my bootloader on my laptop, i had to revert back to use windows
<wiggmpk> i jumped into the conversation like 2mins ago so excuse me if its been said already
<FaheemAM> well wiggmpk i dont mind dumpong windows, but the fact is i got Ubutnu installed under wubi ONLY so far with this issue
<chaosito714> ?
<FaheemAM> i cant even boot the liveUSB or liveCD
<FaheemAM> dumping*
<zanegray> so have they implemented secure boot on that thing?  would that be the issue?
<wiggmpk> FaheemAM: have you taking a look on the Ubuntu help pages about installing Ubuntu under UEFI/EFI?
<bcbc2> FaheemAM: wubi doesn't work on UEFI. You need the 64bit ISO to install it.
<FaheemAM> i've checked the guide and installed tried booting it previously, as said before, the samsung refuses to identify either the USB or CD as bootable wiggmpk
<FaheemAM> ok lets leave the ubuntu problem for a sec
<FaheemAM> lets reveryt back to partitioning
<FaheemAM> can i repartiton my harddrive with a 3rd party software?
<FaheemAM> under UEFI and secure boot?
<neirpyc> Bleh, just tried a bunch of stuff with nomodeset and nvidia-xconfig, still no luck.
<zanegray> Well uefi should not affect it but with secure boot.. thats not something i would be sure about.
<zanegray> does your bios mention anything about secure boot?
<FaheemAM> let me boot up and see
<FaheemAM> brb
<FaheemAM> :)
<FaheemAM> lol
<FloodBot1> FaheemAM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiggmpk> i thought UEFI infact was secure boot?
<fried> I tried to recover some files. I ended up sending them to my drive with ubuntu on it. I filled that drive so there is no more room. I think this is the reason I can not log into my ubuntu.
<zanegray> nope.  uefi is just a different kind of bios implemenation and one of its features is secure boot.
<zanegray> Since you mostly find them hand-in-hand they are kinda easy to mix up :)
<wiggmpk> zanegray: so then they are related
<wiggmpk> guess I could of worded that better
<packetfr0g> Zanegrey.  Good call!! Thanks!   Its just connect bot being stupid.
<zanegray> yes completely related.  you cannot have secureboot without uefi
<fried> Sometimes it gives a serious of weird messages, often I get to a log in menu, and when I try to log in, it says something is wrong with my gnome power managing  setup, or some such thing
<zanegray> @packetfr0g  awesome!!
<wiggmpk> dunno what all this fuss is about UEFI *sigh*
<zanegray> uefi is great, it really is.  fast boot times and more featured.  the issue is that ms is pushing secure boot along with it, which in its self is not a bad idea...
<fried> I fortunately had a ubuntu installation on this flash drive, but its not letting me even see the recovered files, short of actually letting me delete them so that I might try regularly getting on
<fried> Is anyone able to help please?
<zanegray> @fried please explain your issue again
<fried> I just did
<fried> Ok I will cut and past what I already said
<wiggmpk> zanegray: honestly I dont see the boot time increase.. maybe seconds if that.. more practical for rapid deployment than for every day consumers
<fried> I tried to recover some files. I ended up sending them to my drive with ubuntu on it. I filled that drive so there is no more room. I think this is the reason I can not log into my ubuntu.
<fried> Sometimes it gives a serious of weird messages, often I get to a log in menu, and when I try to log in, it says something is wrong with my gnome power managing  setup, or some such thing
<fried> I fortunately had a ubuntu installation on this flash drive, but its not letting me even see the recovered files, short of actually letting me delete them so that I might try regularly getting on
<fried> BTW, how do I disable messages of people logging on and off with this IRC webclient?
<fried> It is making it much harder to follow what people are saying with them filling the screen
<zanegray> okay so you have ubuntu on a flash drive and then copied extra stuff on it and now it wont log you in?
<wiggmpk> fried: yeah, someone should tell that to the empathy dev's too
<fried> No
<zanegray> use pidgin, far better
<zanegray> @fried sry im just having a hard time following your issue
<fried> I had ubuntu on a regular hard drive, I tried to recover files to that hard drive, now that ubuntu on the HDD won't load
<IvelfanFr> Hello
<FaheemAM> hi zanegray and wiggmpk
<fried> And the ubuntu from the flash drive, can't see or delete the files filling the HDD
<wiggmpk> zanegray: i used to, but I like the integration of empathy over pidgin
<zanegray> @fried not sure what would be going on
<FaheemAM> my settings on bios are AHCI mode enabled, EDB Enabled, UEFI Boot disabled, yet i see nothin abt Secure Boot @ wiggmpk and zanegray
<fried> wiggmpk: You mean there is no way to disable these messages of people logging on and off with this IRC web client?
<wiggmpk> FaheemAM: if UEFI is disbaled your using "legacy" mode
<wiggmpk> fried: no idea.. dont use a webclient for IRC
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. Two issues. First is there any way of getting just 2d workspaces in lubuntu? The second how do I get xubuntu on top of an lubuntu
<zanegray> @FaheemAM okay so ahci mode is good, edb... not sure what that is, uefi disabled means your using legacy like you said
<FaheemAM> yes wiggmpk, i understnd that, but it still doesnt seem to boot any LiveUsb or CD, nor does it run any partitioning software
<fried> wiggmpk: then what did you mean with that comment about empath dev?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, 2nd question first: sudo apt-get install xfce4 will give you that interface but not the apps.
<FaheemAM> zanegray EDB from descritpiton referes to the HDD protecting itself from malware of some sort :?
<wiggmpk> fried: because if you use empathy, you cant hide the join/part messages, hence it being annoying
<zanegray> @FaheemAM hmmmm that sounds suspicous... doesnt it?
<FaheemAM> zanegray in my mind it means samsung loaded some crappy firmware, funny enuf when i disabled EDB it almost crashed my windows
<fried> BRB, restarting firefox
<FaheemAM> zanegray after enabling it again it booted it fine
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: Do I understand correct that if I install apps on lubuntu I will have them on xubuntu too.
<FaheemAM> zanegray initially i also thought the EDB refered to something concering the Secure boot
<Vivekananda> and no difference ?
<fried> How do you minimize a window with firefox 4 and ubuntu 11.04?
<Vivekananda> Also can anyone help me trouble shoot my video card woes ?
<fried> dang buttons I count on using are nowhere to be found
<wiggmpk> FaheemAM: intel processor?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, xfce4 is the desktop environment ... look and feel.  The actual apps would be sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zanegray> faheem, jeez yeah I think that would be the first thing I would start looking into.  Unfortunately I don't know a whole lot about how secureboot / edb works other than you should be able to 1) disable it and just load whatever onto it 2) load up a *very* recent bootloader that is signed by a valid key
<FaheemAM> yes wiggmpk intel processor
<wiggmpk> FaheemAM: Execute Disable Bit
<wiggmpk> probably
<zanegray> which would afford the question which ubuntu version are you using?
<FaheemAM> well zanegray i first used 12.04 it worked fine via WUBI
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: I am guessing what you meant is " the actual apps would be sudo apt-get install App"
<FaheemAM> it then crashed after the 3rd use zanegray
<FaheemAM> i then tried the Secure remix bazhang pointed me to zanegray
<zanegray> Execute Disable bit or the NX bit is nothing related to secureboot and is on all computing devices nowadays... keep that enabled
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, yes.  or to get the entire xubuntu meta-package, apt-install xubuntu-desktop
<FaheemAM> no results as it doesnt want to see the usb drive at all
<zanegray> okay so i would go under the assumption that its not secure boot related....
<FaheemAM> yes zanegray
<zanegray> which doesn't help you out very much lol
<fried> with ubuntu 11.04, how do i find system messages in the background?
<FaheemAM> acutally I assume (from what i've been reading) that its some firmware loaded into the samsung bootloader
<fried> this unity thing is very confusing
<FaheemAM> zanegray its a common problem if googled
<FaheemAM> last fucking samsung laptop i buy :/
<zanegray> specific to samsung?
<wiggmpk> language mate,
<FaheemAM> zanegray yes, apparently it relates to the UEFI and is a widespread issue with any OS trying to be loaded
<FaheemAM> sorry wiggmpk but its like a month into this issue lol
<fried> with ubuntu 11.04, how do i find system messages in the background?
<wiggmpk> FaheemAM: i know, it's frustrating
<zanegray> quick question... do you know if you have the most recent bios/uefi firmware?
<cfhowlett> fried, 11.04 is end of life.  urge you to upgrade soonest as support has ended
<FaheemAM> zanegray i havent updated my bios since purchase, i;ve read that samsung has alot of bugs in the new version, would u advise i do so?
<FaheemAM> although my information could be flawed as it is otyher users experience lol
<fried> cfhowlett: Never mind that now, I am in a emergancy situation, running off a flash drive because my HDD is super messed up
<zanegray> well i looked on their page and it says they released on in Aug 16, 2011
<zanegray> bought before or after?
<fried> cfhowlett: so help me to use unity please
<FaheemAM> bought about 3 months ago zanegray but could be old stock
<fried> cfhowlett: anyway, I doubt the setup for unity has changed that much since 11.04
<FaheemAM> let me go update the bios or see if it can be updated, worst that can happen is i brick it :(
<zanegray> yeah its a possiblity.. its a quick easy check to see what bios version you have... the new one is 1.0.0.2
<zanegray> if you could call it new :P
<cfhowlett> fried, please ask specifics in this channel.  I'm on xubuntu so no help with unity from me.  sorry
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: Only xfce can also be used inside lubuntu isnt it ? if I get the entire xubuntu-desktop then it can be a standalone right ?
<FaheemAM> how do i see what bios i currently have zanegray ?
<Vivekananda> FaheemAM: Cant you see that during the boot up ?
<zanegray> ull have to boot into bios.  it should be right on the main page and possibly obfusicated... with no labels
<FaheemAM> lol..... let me try brb :/
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, nope. ubuntus can run pretty much any linux desktop environment.  lubuntu's default DE is lxde, xubuntu's , xfce4
<Vivekananda> I mean boot into .. ok zanegray
<zanegray> gl
<FaheemAM> thanks zanegray, ur a real help !
<fried> I installed chatzilla, the window came up for rebooting firefox, I minimized that window for a moment, now how do I find that minimized system window asking if I wanted to reboot firefox now?
<zanegray> np
<fried> Noone knows?
<Vivekananda> so lxde is a DE . What then is lubuntu ( just trying to get better political correctness I guess) Is it the distro ?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<gary> @seek life of pi
<Vivekananda> aeon-ltd: was that for me ?
<fried> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, lubuntu IS the distro.  and you can use xfce4 with it if you want.  You could even install the entire xubuntu package if you wnated .. but why?
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda: yes
<fried> I guess everyone hates unity...
<wiggmpk> fried have you tried alt+tab?
<cfhowlett> !details|fried, details matter.
<ubottu> fried, details matter.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fried> wiggmpk: tried that, didn't find it, I guess I need to do it manually
<fried> cfhowlett: I did
<fried> twice even
<fried> brb, these login/out messages are driving me bonkers
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: I have lubuntu up and running and I dont see any huge need but some things I have gotten used to are not here on lxde. eg worspaces in rows and columns for faster swtiching ( as an aside can kupfer do this ? ) . And I need a lightweight distro so thought of getting xubuntu too along with L
<zanegray> @fried... use pidgeon its pretty rock solid
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, easy enough to try it out.  If you decide it's not for you, apt--get purge xubuntu-desktop should reset you to stock lubuntu
<fried0> OK back
<FaheemAM> hi zanegray
<Vivekananda> I have tried it earlier and frankly I like the speed of lubuntu but there are some compromises as there would be . I am hoping to live with some and to find workarounds for some
<zanegray> hey whats up?
<Vivekananda> I would like to be able to do fast switching of worspaces though
<FaheemAM> my bios version is not 1.0.0.2 it only says P00AAS
<FaheemAM> my bios version is not 1.0.0.2 it only says P00AAS @ zanegray
<zanegray> hmmm strange.
<FaheemAM> ... let me do some googling
<FaheemAM> i probalby will just try n upgrade lol
<fried0> Ok, I will explain my situation for the third time. It will take several posts
<FaheemAM> i run windows 8 (preinstalled) zanegray btw :/
<cfhowlett> fried0, suggest you put all the details in a .txt text file and paste it.  that way people don't have to track through multiple threads
<fried0> Running ubuntu off a HDD, I tried to recover files to the same partition the OS was on. This completely filled that partition. Shortly after navigator crashed. I restarted. Now I can not load that ubuntu on the HDD
<FaheemAM> zanegray i fear windows 7 is the acutual reason im stuffed, yet i dnw how lol
<fried0> cfhowlett: Good idea, what is that website for that again please?
<cfhowlett> !paste|fried0,
<ubottu> fried0,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wo0t> hello ppl
<zanegray> thats a weird bios version
<zanegray> @FaheemAM just to get the record straight.. you have windows on their right now with it on the entire drive?
<zanegray> can you still get into windows?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FaheemAM> ..... zanegray im in windows
<cfhowlett> wo0t, greetings
<FaheemAM> zanegray what i neglected to mention
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: anything for me ?
<FaheemAM> zanegray is that i have 2 harddrives a 8GB SSD and a 1TB HDD, now i think that the 8GB is used to store the OS
<FaheemAM> zanegray in doing so samsung have somehow locked my usage to this 8GB SSD and are using it to speed boot time....
<zanegray> okay so it came preinstalled with windows 8, you put 7 on there?
<FaheemAM> its still on windows 8 zanegray
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, based on what you said, I'd suggest you install xfce4 ... If you like that then load the full xubuntu-desktop.  If tha't
<FaheemAM> zanegray should i revert back to windows 7??
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, if xubuntu works out better for you, install that instead of lubuntu
<zanegray> okay so the 8 gb ssd is definitely not big enough to hold all of windows.  they have it set up in a technique called ssd caching.
<PadNet_201> ? ssd caching?
<FaheemAM> yes zanegray i think thats thwe issue
<FaheemAM> brb]
<zanegray> But, there are several different implementations for ssd caching with Intel Smart response being the most common
<wiggmpk> kinda like superfetch zanegray?
<zanegray> @wiggmpk well sorta.  I havent heard that term for a long time but thats mostly a windows thing to do some extra paging stuff i think
<l057c0d3r> whats good..  so question....  does ubuntu/unity use the gnome online accounts to connect to facebook through empathy..  or does it use the ubuntu one..
<wiggmpk> zanegray: Smart Responce Technology? I never heard of SSD caching before so I'm curious
<zanegray> this is more along the lines of caching where ssd acts as a page cache.  It really depends on the implementation
<zanegray> Okay so heres the breakdown
<l057c0d3r> because im running gnome3 and here about two days ago something with facebook and the gnome online account manager broke.
<ax562> Who's runnning ubuntu touch?
<Vision-> redhat help ?
<zanegray> The hard drive is read by pages at a time and the OS loads these into main memory
<cfhowlett> !tablet|ax562,
<ubottu> ax562,: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<l057c0d3r> so i can no longer add facebook accounts.. when i try to add an account instead of opening in the online account manager it opens in my browser..  so account is never added
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: thanks and I will
<cfhowlett> Vision-, redhat?  wrong channel for that.  sorry
<Vision-> ok thxn
<zanegray> the issue is that read and writes from disk are expensive so ssd caching is a way to put an intermediate level between the hard drive and main memory so that the OS can find recently used pages in the cache without having to go to the disk to read
<l057c0d3r> basicly if ubuntu/unity did not use it i was going to reinstall with ubuntu/unity..  add my account.. and then install gnome
<ax562> @cf not tablet phone lmao
<guest-1G9P13> ok, I am wondering, on ubuntu,what is better for a computer ip, something such that starts with 10. or 192. ?
<FaheemAM> zanegray sorry had a customer
<wo0t> 10. is class A, 192 is class C
<zanegray> @FaheemAm no worries... I think i gotta hit the sack here soon
<l057c0d3r> guest-1G9P13: well 192 would be the ip given by the router..  where 92 - 98 ext are your actual internet ip
<zanegray> about 1:30 in the morning here
<zanegray> lol
<FaheemAM> zanegray thanks for the help, i'll figure it out
<FaheemAM> zanegray ubuntu, is great for the communtiy, u prove it :P
<guest-1G9P13> would it be ok if I CHANGED IT TO a static with a class a?
<ax562> @woot, isn't 10. more for vpn and 192 for local networks?
<zanegray> good luck and if i were you I would make sure to backup everything. and then try some more drastic measures.
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: typically you want to use a Class C address for your local network
<guest-1G9P13> but can it be done?
<guest-1G9P13> and work
<zanegray> such as upgrading that bios
<l057c0d3r> so any idea.... oh which online account manager is used by empathy on unity?
<zanegray> but good luck
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: can what be done?
<guest-1G9P13> use a class A ip on a home network for computer
<guest-1G9P13> on ubuntu
<ax562> @guest believe so..believe it's more of a format issue
<fried0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557447/
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: first, the OS doesnt matter.. but to answer your question, yes it will work but its not typical. Netgear routers (modern ones) will default to a class A address if the "typical" class c address range is being used
<fried0> Your help would be greatly appreciated
<guest-1G9P13> just found a bug in unity
<cfhowlett> !bug|guest-1G9P13,
<ubottu> guest-1G9P13,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ax562> what was that ubuntu discussion room again?
<ax562> @cfhowlett?
<fried0> It is sad that ubuntu paste bin lacks word wrap
<cfhowlett> !ot|ax562,
<ubottu> ax562,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ax562> thanks
<helmut_> hi
<dr_willis> fried0: that wuld be bad  to wrap code..
<guest-1G9P13> what would be a recomended class A ip for a computer?
<guest-1G9P13> 10. xxx.xxx etc
<cfhowlett> fried0, gotta wrap before you paste.  Is formatting/installing again an option?
<fried0> dr_willis: Well there is a option to save for code, but I choose plain text, so it should word wrap
<fried0> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557447/
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: why do want to use a Class A address? are you connected to a router?
<guest-1G9P13> yes..,
<guest-1G9P13> but I wan't to use a static class a
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: what brand router?
<guest-1G9P13> d-link
<guest-1G9P13> but I use dd-wrt
<guest-1G9P13> firmware
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: you would have to change the entire network to use Class A ranges otherwise your gonna have a lonely computer on your network
<fried0> cfhowlett:  there is a screen poping up asking I want to installed 11.10. And I can install 11.4 from the flash drive. Bu  I want to preserve bookmarks etc from the previous install.  I would also have to install on a new partition since the old one is out of space
<guest-1G9P13> wiggmpk would that be bad
<cfhowlett> fried0, thinking ...
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: if you want to get out to the internet, probably
<cfhowlett> fried0, while booted from the USB, you can see your /home files on the HDD, yes?
<nearst> hi ppls
<fried0> cfhowlett: some of them I think
<fried0> double checking
<guest-1G9P13> wiggmpk so it won't work with the router there for no internet?
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis: do you know if there are two online account managers in ubunt/unity  or if empathy uses the ubuntu/unity online account manager for accounts?
<fried0> cfhowlett: I can see files there, just not all of them
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: if your router is configured to hand out IP address's via DHCP on a different network segment, then NAT wont work for your class a address.. because it would be on an entirely different network segment
<cfhowlett> fried0, priority: save your /home files.  Lost files are (probably) lost.  Up to you how much time/effort you want to expend trying to get them back.
<fried0> cfhowlett: I can not seem to see the files I recovered that are filling the space I need
<cfhowlett> fried0, copy what you can see to a /usb
<penguinman> ok, setting up samba shares is a lot easier than I remember it being these days...
<guest-1G9P13> than could I have the DHCP of the router set to use class A?
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: do you have ANY practical purpose to use a Class A address? they are usually reserved for very large networks
<fried0> cfhowlett: I got video files here etc.  You are suggesting no small thing. How about helping me delete the files so that I can try logging into my current HDD ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> fried0, or ever burn them to a CD.  Then install a supported version of ubuntu.  I suggest you set up a dedicated /home partition.  Keeps /home data from getting wiped on reinstall
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: can I say ( even vaguely that ) xubuntu 12.04 would be still faster ( less resource hungry) than lucid gnome ( for same apps on both ) .  I just want to get a very rough idea
<guest-1G9P13> Wouldn't it be moer secure?
<cfhowlett> fried0, easy enough.  sudo rm -r (file to be deleted name)
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: no
<fried0> cfhowlett: Please don't give up on recovering my current installation before you have even tried
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, no question that xfce is less hungry than gnmoe
<guest-1G9P13> due to persons would not think it would be class A
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: it's no more secure then any other local ip range
<fried0> cfhowlett: and how do I make said files visible? and how can I sudo outside of the installation?
<cfhowlett> fried0, wait 1
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: I am comparing xfce 12 with gnome 10 ( if you noticed already!! I hope )
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: the only real benefit i can think of is millions of IP's vs hundreds of IP's
<guest-1G9P13> ok.., than I won't
<fried0> cfhowlett: Hmm, found the files, some of them at least I guess they weren't hidden, but  I am still stuck with out to sudo/delete files outside of the HDD OS
<guest-1G9P13> on my Start ip address it says 192.168.1.100 i can change the last 4, what would be the pros of doing that?
<fried0> also, I can't figure out how to open a terminal in unity
<cfhowlett> fried0, are your /home in a dedicated parition?
<cfhowlett> *partition*
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: the last 4?
<guest-1G9P13> ya
<wiggmpk> you mean 3
<fried0> cfhowlett: I don't think so, I think it is on the same as the OS
<guest-1G9P13> yes sorry
<cfhowlett> fried0, and this is an ubuntu only box?
<cfhowlett> not dual boot
<fried0> cfhowlett: correct
<fried0> cfhowlett: though I do have windows on a disk and could try to set up a duelboot
<cfhowlett> fried0, ok, let's not just yet ...
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: convenience i suppose..
<guest-1G9P13> ok
<cfhowlett> fried0, can you copy those files to a safe place?  CD/USB???
<guest-1G9P13> does the Subnet Mask have to stay the same or can I change it?
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: for instance.. my network is 172.20.192.1/28
<guest-1G9P13> ah ok
<genteor> hi guys! i cannot enter BIOS on a IdeaPad Z560...is there any solution?
<guest-1G9P13> 172?
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: 255.255.255.240 only allows 13 IP's limiting the amount of computers able to connect
<guest-1G9P13> how would I limit it to 4?
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: so my router is 172.20.192.1 and the ip range starts at .2 and ends at .14
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: ummm.. IIRC your subnet would need to be 255.255.255.252 (I think)
<aeon-ltd> genteor: that's not ubuntu related
<lifebird64> genteor: yeah... contact support.lenovo.com (us Ubuntu folks won't have a clue).
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: actually that might only allow 2 address's
<fried0> cfhowlett: I could make a new partition,  (not all my HDD is claimed by one) and put them onto there. But that would be complicated as that which I need to preserve are in different locations, some of which are unknown. I might also forget some data I wish to preserve.
<fried0> cfhowlett: Are you still working on a way to delete those files outside of the OS?
<cfhowlett> fried0, were it me and I was data loss averse, I would first back up the most critical stuff some way somehow ...
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: not sure if you can get just 4.. so 255.255.255.248 will give you 6 address's.. 1 for the router and 5 to serve
<guest-1G9P13>  255.255.252.0 is for 4 class c addresses
<cfhowlett> fried0, saving a system as you've described is beyond my skills. /
<fried0> cfhowlett: The solution to all of this might simply be to delete the files cramming the system HDD, but how can I do that?
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: well technically 3, cause your router needs 1, so you'll have 3 to hand out
<fried0> i mean partition
<cfhowlett> fried0, if you know which files are system files and which are not, you could rm the files you no wonder need
<guest-1G9P13> ok
<fried0> cfhowlett: I know what files I wish to delete, and I know they are not system files, but how can I "rm" them?
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: I want to get a stable system and create a back up for root so that I can restore it if something corrupts. I want to make it so that even when I format the drive the backup , when restored gives me the entire OS as it is now. Possible ?
<guest-1G9P13> how many does the standard 255.255.255.0 offer?
<cfhowlett> fried0, so a system restore like windows does.  Yes, possible but I've never done it...
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda: second sentence didn't make sense
<wiggmpk> guest-1G9P13: 255
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, I understand that the new Dell's have that option built in
<fried0> cfhowlett:  You lost me, how can I delete these files?
<cfhowlett> fried0, fire up a terminal and a file browser
<fried0> cfhowlett: I mentioned before that I don't know how under unity
<cfhowlett> fried0, open the dash and type terminal ... doesn't the super (windows) key bring up dash??
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<cfhowlett> !recovery|fried0,
<ubottu> fried0,: please see above
<fried0> cfhowlett: OK got a terminal window. But my issue is not directly recovery, but deleting files outside of the OS
<Vivekananda> aeon-ltd: I meant that I want to create not just a file / folder back up but a back up the OS so it can be restored or moved to other machines and can work like an OS without having to Install an OS
<fried0> cfhowlett: I doubt my USB OS can rescue the broken system when the issue is lack of room on the partition
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda: your talking about a disk image
<aeon-ltd> *you're
<cfhowlett> fried0, try to recover your system with that ubottu link --- safer to do that prior to point and shoot deletions
<fried0> cfhowlett: The files I wish to delete are absolutely safe to do so, I just need to know how to do so!
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda: remastersys or clonezilla can do something like that, but depending on your system they can be small or large
<cfhowlett> fried0, OK to get  a terminal see   http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-11-10-how-to-get-a-command-line-shell-or-terminal
<fried0> cfhowlett: I said I got a terminal window
<l057c0d3r> so...  anyone else having problems adding facebook accounts to empathy?
<Milos__> hi, i have some help question. I already have w7 installed on my notebook , and as i have a lot of space (1TB hdd) decided to install and ubuntu 12.10 in order for dual boot. While choosing install option i choosed third one, cause first was restarting notebook ,and second didnt work for me. I installed Ubuntu on cleared partition ext4, and when installation finished i clicked restart as it wanted. Then
<Milos__> i couldnt boot into Ubuntu, after some search i decided to install easyBCD, and I managed to add Ubuntu in booting option. Now on boot, i have to choose between w7 and ubuntu, and when i selecet ubuntu , i get grub cmd. I type boot, but it says "Kernel have to be loaded before boot". Please Help me , I donk know what to do now.
<fried0> cfhowlett: Now what?
<cfhowlett> fried0, sudo rm (drag and drop file name here from the explorer windows)
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: i had no issues adding mine
<SolarisBoy> lol
<l057c0d3r> wiggmpk: how long ago was it added
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: like a week, maybe 2
<l057c0d3r> i've added on on this computer in the past and it worked
<l057c0d3r> and i did it a week ago
<Vivekananda> aeon-ltd: does dd do something similar ?
<pishkur> anyone has any idea, when i log into ubuntu (with login disabled), i get a popup that my login keyring didn't get unlocked and that i should enter my password?
<l057c0d3r> but then my brother went to add one on his account today..  and instead of opening in the online account manager..   the account manager opened a browser
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda: yes but you'd have to have something equal to the size of the volume you're copying so you can copy it back
<l057c0d3r> i thought this was a fluke.. so i grabbed my sisters computer and tried on hers....  and it did the same thing... im thinking maybe facebook changed something
<l057c0d3r> then popped in a live cd and tried on it..  same thing..
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: how are you trying to add it? walk me through the steps
<l057c0d3r> well for starters were all running gnome3
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda: or at least equal to the size of the partitions you want to back up
<l057c0d3r> but i tried same way i added my origional account..
<fried0> cfhowlett:  I got a result which was no surprise to me, PERMISSION DENIED! for deleting the file
<l057c0d3r> opened online account manager..  clicked facebook..  clicked add account...
<pishkur> anyone?
<cfhowlett> fried0, sudo rm then
<fried0> cfhowlett: I DID!
<l057c0d3r> but now insetad of opening in the account manager.. it opens the default browser.... and when you log in..  you get a sucess message on the website.. but since its not in the online account manager.. its not passed on.. so account is never added
<l057c0d3r> uninstalled all the browsers..  and tried again..  and odd thing.. it opened abiword instead
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: i just removed mine and re-added it, without any issues
<fried0> cfhowlett: Isn't that what you just suggested "sudo rm" you say it like it was a new suggestion
<l057c0d3r> are u using unity??
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: never ever ever ever ever
<l057c0d3r> so you have gnome 3
<l057c0d3r> so you have gnome 3/
<l057c0d3r> err sorry didn't mean to double post
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: GNOME Shell 3.4.1
<cfhowlett> fried0, I agree this is frustrating.  Let's take a break to clear the mind.
<l057c0d3r> wiggmpk...
<l057c0d3r> so it opned the add account in your online account manager
<fried0> cfhowlett: I used sudo rm and dragged and dropped a file to be deleted (it wouldn't let me delete the directory itself) and it gave permission denied. It won't let me sudo because I am not logged into the OS the file is under
<l057c0d3r> well wtf
<l057c0d3r> why is it opening in a browser on all the computers here
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: i hit the plus sign.. asked me for my login credentials and then added
<l057c0d3r> did you install ubuntu/unity first...  and then installed gnome..
<l057c0d3r> or did u use gnome remix / other way like mini install gnome
<nearst> howdy ubuntu fans
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: did you allow access on facebook?
<fried0> cfhowlett How long of a break were you thinking?
<Milos__>  hi, i have some help question. I already have w7 installed on my notebook , and as i have a lot of space (1TB hdd) decided to install and ubuntu 12.10 in order for dual boot. While choosing install option i choosed third one, cause first was restarting notebook ,and second didnt work for me. I installed Ubuntu on cleared partition ext4, and when installation finished i clicked restart as it wanted. Then
<Milos__>  i couldnt boot into Ubuntu, after some search i decided to install easyBCD, and I managed to add Ubuntu in booting option. Now on boot, i have to choose between w7 and ubuntu, and when i selecet ubuntu , i get grub cmd. I type boot, but it says "Kernel have to be loaded before boot". Please Help me , I donk know what to do now.
<l057c0d3r> wiggmpk  yes.. i've used it before...
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: i still have Unity installed, I just dont use it.. im on 12.04.2
<lifebird64> question: when upgrading (12.04/12.10 for example) is it generally a better idea to do a fresh install or would I be wasting my time/effort?
<l057c0d3r> hmm.
<nearst> Milos__, tryingwith wubi and restore grub? or try it live-cd instead
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: try logging into facebook and removing access to "Gnome" in your apps section
<nearst> lifebird64, consider for lts or normal release imo
<aeon-ltd> Milos__: nort a direct solution, but i think you should start again on installing ubuntu, keep win7 as it is though.
<l057c0d3r> right.. tried that already
<fried0> Anyone able to help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557447/
<l057c0d3r> wiggmpk.. when you clicked the add button.. did it popup login information in the online account manager or a browser
<l057c0d3r> because mine pops up in a browser...
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: did you try opening empathy and adding the account via empathy and no "Online Accounts"
<fried0> If I could just delete these files, I think everything would work again
<lifebird64> nearst: thx
<l057c0d3r> yeah..  but when i open empathy and click add account.. it just opens the online accounts menu
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: it asked in the online account manager, no browser was opened
<nearst> fried0, i think u gonna chroot your ubuntu hdd and repair grub for that in case
<Milos__> aeon-ltd: i tried re-install many times, but when i click restar , and i not pull usb stick from pc, it takes me back on install menu
<l057c0d3r> hmm.. in the ubuntu online account manager i can add a facebook account and it works fine.. but it only works with gwibber
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: it should be titled "Messaging and VoIP Accounts"
<Milos__> nearst: i dont know how to start wubi from grub
<nearst> im use facebook with command line. more betterim guess
<l057c0d3r> right right....
<fried0> nearst: I didn't understand that, but I don't think it is a matter of the OS being broken, that no repair is necessary, it just doesn't have the space it needs in order to boot
<nearst> Milos__, than worth a shot with start from usb
<nearst> fried0, df -h
<fried0> nearst: I don't know what that means
<Milos__> nearst: so when i boot pc with usb> try linux witout installing - and then what?
<l057c0d3r> well i right click the empathy in top bar.. since empathy has no menu bar on here.. and click accounts because its the only option there
<l057c0d3r> and online accounts opens
<l057c0d3r> click faceboot and then the plus sign.. and bamn.. web browser opens
<l057c0d3r> sigh....
<wiggmpk> try F4, should be under the Edit menu
<l057c0d3r> it was working a few days ago..  what happened.
<fried0> wiggmpk:	Are you able to help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557447/
<l057c0d3r> i open empathy and hit f4 and online account manager opens
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: weird
<l057c0d3r> and this is a fresh install
<l057c0d3r> just installed it today because of this issue
<l057c0d3r> and its the second install today
<l057c0d3r> tried with the gnome remix..  got this error
<l057c0d3r> tried with mini install and from term..  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<l057c0d3r> same issue
<nearst> Milos__, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<l057c0d3r> maybe i should just install ubuntu/unity install.. and then see if i can add my account from unity.. and then install gnome :-p
<l057c0d3r> maybe it has something to do with 12.10?
<nearst> fried0, look your available free space by df -h in terminal
<nearst> brb
<ak91> Sore
<ak91> Hallow
<ak91> Selamat sore?
<ak91> Pada gak jawab
<cfhowlett> ak91, english spoken here ...
<wiggmpk> fried0: sorry friend.. I would suggest backing up all your important files and reinstalling..
<fried0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<fried0> wiggmpk no idea how I might delete a few files?
<wiggmpk> nearst: fried0, look your available free space by df -h in terminal
<l057c0d3r> well im going to try a few more things....  im about to give up and go to pidgin..
<wiggmpk> fried0: see what's taking up all the space first
<fried0> wiggmpk: I know how much free space I have, ZERO! So looking that up is pointless, I just need to know how to delete files!
<ak91> Ok. Sory.
<ak91> Introduce
<l057c0d3r> but i loved how empathy was built into the shell..  was nice being able to chat with people from the popup rather then opening a window
<fried0> wiggmpk: I know what is taking up space! I am just unable to delete any of it!
<l057c0d3r> fried0: even with sudo?
<ak91> I am ak91
<wiggmpk> fried0: how are you 'trying' to delete ?
<fried0> 1057 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<l057c0d3r> wiggmpk: how did you install gnome??  with ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings?
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: ummm... sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<fried0> wiggmpk: Sudo command, right clicking, but I know what I can't, I am outside of the OS of the partition the files are on, so I lack any way to gain permission with them
<wiggmpk> l057c0d3r: im also using the gnome3 ppa
<l057c0d3r> wiggmpk me too
<aeon-ltd> fried0: chroot
<fried0> that I know of
<l057c0d3r> the gnome3 ppa that is
<azi`> i have just updated ubuntu and now when I try to boot into another OS through grub I get the error "cannot find C/H/S values" anyone happens to know what could  have happened?
<fried0> aeon-ltd: I need more then that
<aeon-ltd> fried0: chroot into your install
<fried0> aeon-ltd: that word doesn't mean anything to me by itself
<l057c0d3r> exit
<aeon-ltd> fried0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<fried0> aeon-ltd: And how do I do that? Does that mean loading to command prompt?
<l057c0d3r> blah
<fried0> aeon-ltd: I don't see what that has to do with deleting files
<wiggmpk> fried0: personally I would think it would be easier for you (no disrespect) to boot from a LiveCD and backup everything to a flash drive or external hard drive and just reinstall
<GeRMaN0000> http://www.mircscripts.org/comments.php?cid=2799
<GeRMaN0000> http://www.mircscripts.org/comments.php?cid=2799
<FloodBot1> GeRMaN0000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> fried0: if permissions is the problem this should solve that
<fried0> aeon-ltd: and I can chroot with files for a different OS?
<GeRMaN0000> please open this link and register to win money freee http://visitors2cash.com/ref.php?refId=13702
<GeRMaN0000> please open this link and register to win money freee http://visitors2cash.com/ref.php?refId=13702
<GeRMaN0000> please open this link and register to win money freee http://visitors2cash.com/ref.php?refId=13702
<FloodBot1> GeRMaN0000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> fried0: what?
<fried0> Aside from that, germans flooding advertising
<fried0> aeon-ltd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<aeon-ltd> fried0: what you use chroot, you'll be "in" your install on the hdd acting as if you were logged into it
<aeon-ltd> *when not what
<fried0> aeon-ltd: Ah alright, I will read some and see what I can figure out, any help in that would be appreciated
<fried0> aeon-ltd: It says "Type these commands in a shell which is outside the chroot. " what does it mean, outside of the chroot? And by shell, does it mean terminal?
<Vivekananda> anyone help me trouble shoot my graphics card problems too ?
<fried0> aeon-ltd: It says "Install the dchroot and debootstrap packages. " but how do I do that?
<aeon-ltd> fried0: yes in a terminal, outside of the chroot would be whatever you're booted into but not the hdd
<fried0> aeon-ltd: It says "Install the dchroot and debootstrap packages. " but how do I do that?
<aeon-ltd> fried0: gonna be honest here, i've never done it where i've had to do that. i've only done chroot by this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Change_Root
<fried0> Anyone know?
<aeon-ltd> fried0: if you are booted into a device you can write to just apt-get those packages
<fried0> aeon-ltd: This seems very different then the other page you gave me, which one should I use?
<fried0> aeon-ltd: Please think of me as stupid for a second and tell me how to apt-get those packages for install
<fried0> especially, under unity
<fried0> which is major confusing
<aeon-ltd> fried0: sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<dr_willis> the arch docs assume you know sime fundamentals.
<fried0> aeon-ltd:  "E: Unable to locate package dchroot"
<aeon-ltd> fried0: screw the chroot idea. have you tried something basic like using a livecd to work on the volume?
<fried0> it was able to find and install debootstrap though
<fried0> aeon-ltd: I am working off a live USB at this moment
<fried0> aeon-ltd: but it won't give me permission to delete files from the OS HDD
<fried0> er partition
<fried0> aeon-ltd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<fried0> aeon-ltd: So I guess that brings us back to chroot?
<fried0> dr_willis: Are you able to help?
<aeon-ltd> fried0: how did you recover files and how was it interrupted?
<fried0> aeon-ltd: The program was called photo-something (can't recall second part of the name) and its recovery process was interrupted when the HDD ran out of space
<fried0> I mean partition
<aeon-ltd> fried0: is it currently mounted? can you read off the partition?
<dr_willis> im not even sure of the original problem
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Is there a clean way to install libreoffice 4 on Quantal?
<gidna> Hi
<dr_willis> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in quantal
<gidna> I've problems with evolution mail, I cannot dowload mails..
<dr_willis> cousin_luigi: theres ppas for it i belive
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: I couldn't find one for the final release
<fried0> aeon-ltd: photorec is the name of the program. Yes the partition is mounted and I can look at files on it, I just can't alter or delete any of them
<dr_willis> !find photorec
<ubottu> File photorec found in testdisk, testdisk-dbg
<aeon-ltd> fried0: and when you try?
<dr_willis> cousin_luigi: check on askununtu.com  i rhink i saw this asked there
<ubuntu-studio> hello, i have some questions about installing ubuntu studio. I have already installed ubuntu 12.10, and i want to install studio. but i dont know a lot about partitioning, and i dont want to destroy my pc :P any instuctions?
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-studio-desktop
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio-desktop does not exist in quantal
<dilip> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gabriell> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<heung-do> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dilip> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gabriell> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<heung-do> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lalith> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kristi> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gabriell> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<heung-do> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lalith> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dilip> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lalith> #okchat 4 lyf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OerHeks> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.108 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB
<fried0> aeon-ltd: And when I use the sudo command, it doesn't ask for a password but goes straight to denial of access
<fried0> What is up with all these mode messages?
<dr_willis> so installing the ubuntustudio-desktop package basically turns your ubuntu install into a ubuntu studio install
<dr_willis> fried0:  silly spammers... and the bots that defend us from them
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: no clean way, apparently
<aeon-ltd> fried0: exact message of the denial of access?
<dr_willis> I got them filtered out on my weechat client
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<dr_willis> cousin_luigi:  depends on how you define clean
<fried0> dr_willis: with chatzilla, how can I turn off those messages
<dr_willis> i have no issues insstalling  the * desktop packages
<dr_willis> fried0:  no idea.. i perfer better irc clients
<fried0> aeon-ltd: Would you please do me a favor and give me the exact sudo delete command again?
<salva> !list
<ubottu> salva: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aeon-ltd> fried0: first be careful, one mispelling or missed / could result in huge amounts of data loss if it works
<aeon-ltd> fried0: sudo rm -r /path/to/directory
<fried0> aeon-ltd: Ok, so what is the command please?
<nibbler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557608/ - when would i have to start to worry?
<dr_willis> nibbler:  you could summarize the problem a bit more.. most people dont automatically go to every paste url postedd.
<fried0> aeon-ltd: command seems to be bad, it tries to load the file, rather then trying to delete it
<dr_willis> fried0:  whats the exact command you used?
<Ben64> nibbler: a month ago
<fried0> sudo rm -r '/media/1e8ea1f1-4065-414b-8724-c23425fe903e/home/me/Documents/recup_dir.1/f25124864.mkv'
<fried0> it tries to run the video when I do that
<DoctorD90_> hello! i need a lillte support with a script: take only ip, using ping command. i write this: ping -c 1 www.site.com |sed -e 's/.*(\([^"]*\)).*/\1/'
<aeon-ltd> fried0: exact output please
<nibbler> paste above is about smart values of my harddrives, i don't knowhow to interpret them.
<dr_willis> run the video?  you mwan a video player app starts up?
<DoctorD90_> but it reply to me other information too
<fried0> dr_willis: exactly
<dr_willis> fried0:  so if you do 'sudo rm' it starts a empty video player?
<fried0> dr_willis: I just tried again and got a different result
<fried0> dr_willis: aeon-ltd bash: /media/1e8ea1f1-4065-414b-8724-c23425fe903e/home/a/Documents/recup_dir.1/f0378026.mpg: Permission denied
<dr_willis> i would cd to where that file is.. and save on the huge paths.. ;)    cd /media/1e<hit the tabkey>/home/a/Documents/rec<use tab key a lot>
<dr_willis> then do a ls -al f03* to check the files permissions and ownership
<aeon-ltd> fried0: those were 2 different files?
<fried0> aeon-ltd: I guess so, I drag and drop files to the command
<fried0> to the terminal
<dr_willis> err.. dont be drag/dropping.. use just the terminal
<fried0> dr_willis why? That makes things more difficult for me
<dr_willis> fried0:  learn the shell... you are most likely adding to our support help confusion
<fried0> dr_willis:  OK I changed to the directory (by dropping and dragging) in terminal, but if I don't drop and drag the files still, it seems like it will be difficult
<nearst> back. hi ppl
<nibbler> Ben64: seriously?
<aeon-ltd> fried0: press tab when typing part of the name[s]
<dr_willis> fried0:  whats difficult about rm fiilename >
<DoctorD90_> i think i have done ^^ bye ^^
<dr_willis> fried0:  the tab key is your friend... give it a kiss to tell it how much you are going to love it..
<dr_willis> ;)
<fried0> dr_willis:  Because most of these file names are random collections of letters and numbers
<dr_willis> fried0:  the tab key is your friend
<aeon-ltd> fried0: go to any directory within that hdd
<fried0> dr_willis: What is the harm in drag and drop? Is there harm at all? Or are you just using me in your rail against point and click?
<dr_willis> fried0:  so you just want to delete some mpg files/ or what are we doing exactly
<aeon-ltd> fried0: touch test.txt
<aeon-ltd> then do that, post the output here
<dr_willis> fried0:  i imagine your dragdriooiung somehow launched the file.. using  'rm filename' is NOT supposed to start the video player
<fried0> dr_willis: I need to delete some files, yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<nyuszika7h> hi
<fried0> aeon-ltd:  "touch: cannot touch `test.txt': Permission denied"
<fried0> followed by the directory path I was in
<nyuszika7h> Feb 23 10:51:27 ubuntu kernel: [  941.962661] glxgears[3546]: segfault at fffffffc ip b6c5d29f sp bfeff940 error 4 in libdrm_nouveau.so.2.0.0[b6c5b000+6000]
<Ben64> nibbler: yep
<fried0> dr_willis:  Well anyway, the fact remains, the live USB I am running from isn't allowing me the permission I need to delete the files I need from the OS on partition so that I can boot it again
<aeon-ltd> fried0: this is my last idea, it's going to be unmounting the hdd then remounting with rw
<fried0> aeon-ltd: Why would that help with permissions? And what about that chroot thing?
<fried0> aeon-ltd: You said it would give me permission, wouldn't that be perfect then for this problem?
<dr_willis> fried0:  you need to use sudo rights to do things.. does 'sudo touch test.txt' work?
<aeon-ltd> ^ this first
<fried0> dr__willis lack of sudo rights IS the problem
<dr_willis> fried0:  if you are on a live cd.. you do have sudo rights
<dr_willis> you are not using the installed system. you are just accessing its files..
<aeon-ltd> fried0: on unencrypted systems this works
<fried0> dr_willis: Apparently not
<dr_willis> this is on an encrypted home?
<fried0> dr_willis: I don't recall ever encrypting it, so I suspect not
<dr_willis> so does  'sudo touch file.txt' work ?
<fried0> dr_willis:  But how do you explain how sudo doesn't ask for my password or give me permission? No it says I lack permission
<nyuszika7h> fried0: on the live CD/USB, sudo is probably configured not to ask for a password
<dr_willis> fried0:  sudo on the LIVE CD does not ask for a password..
<fried0> It isn't giving me permission anyway
<dr_willis> fried0:  try as a test  'sudo touch /testfile.txt'
<dr_willis> if there was a hd failure/issue/ or filesystgtem curruption the data drive could be getting mounted read only,
<fried0> dr_willis: it gave me no message when I put that, it just went to a fresh command prompt
<dr_willis> fried0:  that maens it worked.  ;)
<dr_willis> i got a real job to do.. be back in a little bit...
<aeon-ltd> fried0: were you in the hdd when you did that?
<fried0> yes
<aeon-ltd> then it works
<fried0> in a path in the HDD in terminal
<fried0> so how do I use that to delete files?
<aeon-ltd> now delete that file
<aeon-ltd> fried0: sudo rm testfile.txt
<fried0> aeon-ltd: rm: cannot remove `testfile.txt': No such file or directory
<fried0> So apparently it didn't work, if the previous command was to make a file
<fried0> not that there is any space to do so
<aeon-ltd> fried0: do 'ls -a' is testfile listed?
<fried0> there are too many files in this directory to check
<fried0> There is a second partition as well, and I also seem to lack permission in it too
<aeon-ltd> fried0: use tab completion to find it
<fried0> judging by how send to recycling is grayed out on all files
<histo> fried0: did you jus tell him to touch /testfile.txt  that would put it in /
<histo> dr_willis:  ^^^^^^^^^^
<fried0> aeon-ltd: No testfile
<histo> fried0: ls /testfile.txt
<fried0> no such file
<aeon-ltd> if you did what histo said, we've made no progress
<fried0> it didnt make it, despite the lack of message
<aeon-ltd> fried0: not even in /?
<fried0> aeon-ltd: where is that?
<aeon-ltd> the highest directory
<fried0> aeon-ltd: so where I am when I click on the partition?
<aeon-ltd> no it'll be in whatever you booted into
<histo> fried0: How did you mount your hard drive?
<aeon-ltd> i give up, someone else here can assist on the chroot or remount idea
<fried0> aeon-ltd: I don't understand what you mean, but I tried making the file in different locations, and it never appeared
<fried0> histo: it automounted when I booted from live usb
<fried0> histo:  Do you think unmounting and remounting might give me my sudo permissions somehow?
<histo> fried0: Okay I came in late are you trying to recover files off this drive? I saw you were messing with photorec directories
<fried0> histo: I am trying to delete files so the OS on partition can load
<fried0> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<histo> fried0: okay just type the mount command in a terminal. That will print out the currently mounted partitions
<histo> fried0: pastebin the output of that
<histo> fried0: mount | pastebinit    would give you a hyperlink to share in here. If you have pastebinit installed
<fried0> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557674/
<fried0> well I manually did it through the website, but I bet that would be more convenient
<histo> fried0: okay cd /media/1e8ea1f1-4065-414b-8724-c23425fe903e   To get into your root partition
<histo> rm to delete files
<claudia> ciao
<histo> becarefull as you can really cause problems deleting the wrong stuff.
<fried0> histo: it will just say I lack permission
<claudia> dove si scaricano i telefilm
<dr_willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<histo> fried0: the other option maybe sudo chroot /media/1e8ea1f1-4065-414b-8724-c23425fe903e and then once you are there sudo apt-get clean  should free up quite a bit of space.
<histo> fried0: You shouldn't get errors the disk is mounted rw
<fried0> histo: the issue is that it isn't giving me permissions that I need to delete any files
<histo> fried0: please try sudo chroot command above. Let me know if it dumps you back to a prompt without error
<fried0> histo: It sent me to this prompt "root@ubuntu:/#"
<histo> fried0: okay now    apt-get clean
<histo> fried0: that will remove downloaded cached packages that are stored on the disk.
<fried0> histo: rather, I know what files I want to remove, I don't need clean to decide, anyway they are files clean is unlikely to decide should be removed
<fried0> histo: anyway, I recently did a clean, there is nothing left to clean out
<histo> fried0: right clean only removes files from /var/cache/apt
<histo> fried0: df -h   will show you how much freespace there is.
 * dr_willis wonders what the %full of the disk is right now
<histo> fried0: can you paste the output of df -h
<fried0> histo: Yeah, so I just need to delete these fills that are staring me in the face, how can I do so
<fried0> dr_willis: 100%
<asustf300> Ubuntu phone OS release date? pls
<histo> fried0: rm somefilename
<histo> !phone > asustf300
<fried0> dr_willis: the OS partition I mean
<ubottu> asustf300, please see my private message
<dr_willis> asustf300:  no one knows..
<histo> fried0: another space you can free up is /tmp /var/log/*  to name a few
<dr_willis> fried0:  its possile theres some file system curruption going on as well.
<histo> fried0: also you can remove old kernels with apt-get purge
<dr_willis> so removeing some other files  then those video files may help
<fried0> how do I install pastebin and how do I run that command with pastebin?
<asustf300> dr_willis thanks as usual want to give it a try on my nexus 4 they have a cradle for the device. :)
<fried0> Anyway, that command simply said what I already knew, 100% on everything
<histo> fried0: don't install anything now. Since you are chroot it will try and install on the root of your hard drive you are tryign to remove files from
<histo> fried0: you can copy and paste it. Since you are in X to paste.ubuntu.com
<asustf300> dr_willis whats the latest for ubuntu 13.01 yet?
<histo> !raring > assu
<histo> !raring | asustf300
<ubottu> asustf300: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<fried0> it is 100% on everything, do you really want the exact list? And why are you talking to me in PM? Besides which, I can't figure out how to PM someone in chatzilla
<santosh> How to exclude a directory with 'find'?
<fried0> histo
<histo> fried0: I'm not talking to you in PM
<fried0> oh
<fried0> er nm
<fried0> histo So its 100% all around, you still want the exact output?
<histo> santosh: -prune
<asustf300> thanks histo been 6 months since i pulled out my desktop it drains to much power off the wall so I went with energy saving android devices. I cant wait till ubuntu phone OS comes out hopefull I can find a way to make it work on my transformer.
<histo> asustf300: you can install ubuntu right now in a chroot in android but way outside of me explaining in here. People in #ubuntu-phone may be able to help with it.
<histo> fried0: yes if you can paste.ubuntu.com it
<santosh> histo: is this syntax correct? find -prune Desktop/ mysearchstring
<claudia> ciao
<histo> santosh: kind of
<fried0> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557700/
<histo> fried0: how'd you fill 46G on /  ?
<asustf300> histo seen that i can chroot the ubuntu experience to tf300 or Arch Linux. Just not a fan of that much work.  Been there done that with arch linux installs.  Just a matter of time before someone comes up with a bootloader.
<fried0> histo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<fried0> Much of it is video files
<fried0> animes,
<santosh> histo: But that doesn't works.
<fried0> the rest was filled with the photorec data recovery
<histo> asustf300: pretty much. The issue is having the ability to install a bootloader and drivers for your hardware in your android device. It's going to be a rocky road for a while. They are only really devving for one phone right now.
<histo> santosh: what are you trying to do with find ?? just print?
<fried0> histo oh you mean to / specifically? I guess photorec
<santosh> histo: Yes, the paths matching 'mysearchstring'
<bodsda> fried0: are you booted from the flash drive at the moment?
<asustf300> histo no big deal started with linux in 1994 and look how far we have come. :P  Anyway to buy a ubuntu tv?
<dr_willis> asustf300:  since they dont exist yet... tht may be hard
<fried0> bodsda:  Yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<asustf300> lmao,
<bodsda> fried0: is your local hdd (the one thats filled) mounted?
<fried0> bodsda: Yes
<bodsda> fried0: can you pastebin the output of the following commands for me   'mount'  'sudo fdisk -l'  'df -h'
<histo> santosh: find . \(-name foo -type d -prune\) mysearchstring
<fried0> bodsda: It just won't give me permission to do anything with it, including making or deleting files, and deleting some files is all I am aiming to do
<asustf300> dr_willis and histo your making me start to hate these retail companies. :(
<dr_willis> fried0:  have you tried fscking that full filesystem yet?
<bodsda> fried0: ok, the mount command will tell me what permissions the drive is mounted with
<histo> santosh: you should also 'foo'  sorry forgot the qoutes
<dr_willis> asustf300:  because you want a produce thaats not even out yet? ;)
<fried0> bodsda: is the ' part of the command/is that one string? Or are each a separate command?
<fried0> dr_willis: I don't know what that means
<histo> fried0: no just  rm /path/to/files/you/want/deleted
<bodsda> fried0: eacha separate command
<dr_willis> fried0:  that means a through check of the filesystem.. which may be part of the whole issue.. because sudo rm file   should not be givine permission denied erorss on a rw partition
<dr_willis> fried0:  you dont fsck a mounted filesystem however..
<fried0> histo you mean just rm with no sudo, while in root?
<asustf300> dr_willis not even out yet was shown off at ces 2012 for tv and just this year ces 2013 for the phone! What you mean doesn't exsist?
<histo> dr_willis: Who knows what he was actually typing he was copying an pasting
<histo> fried0: yes
<histo> fried0: if you want to delete a directory you will have to use rm -rf /path/to/directory   BE VERY CAREFULL with this
<dr_willis> asustf300:   what you mean you are suprised at hardware previews that never come out?  wheres my Amiga Based Set top box? ;)   wheres my Raspbery Pi.. oh wait.. i got 2 of those.. ;P
<dr_willis> asustf300:  i will belive in the ubuntu phone.. when i can go buy one. same for the ubuntu tv.
<fried0> histo it fails to find the file
<fried0> histo No such file or directory
<dr_willis> and i got one of those oxys game consoles preordered on amazon. ;) i will be amazed when it actually ships also.
<neirpyc> Is there a channel specific to Ubuntu on Macs?
<silv3r_m00n> I need to do some simple editing to ogv videos like cutting out parts of it, what's the best gui tool for it ?
<histo> fried0: can you please paste here what command you are doing
<histo> fried0: only one line not more than 3
<asustf300> dr_willis just put me to work i will build it for free and you can pay me after you collect some money this is how ibm got started.
<heheheh> is it good to updrage  ? will there ever be problem ?
<heheheh> updgraging
<fried0> histo simple rm then I drop and drag a file to terminal. I have to drop and drag, there are way too many random characters involved not to
<dr_willis> heheheh:  when in doubt. make backups
<bodsda> heheheh: yes, and always a chance
<histo> neirpyc: msg alis list *ubuntu*mac*
<dr_willis> fried0:  you still havent understood the use of the tab key?
<histo> fried0: there are no more random characters you are on the / of you drive no more /media/1sxlkclvjkzxcl;vkjal;sdkgasl;dkg
<fried0> both in the path, and file names
<heheheh> how to make backup in ubuntu
<histo> fried0: did you run photorec in your home?
<dr_willis> !backup |  heheheh
<ubottu> heheheh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<heheheh> and what actually get backup ?
<DJones> !backup | heheheh
<bodsda> heheheh: however you want - rsync, cp, tar .. etc
<dr_willis> heheheh:  what you tell it to
<heheheh> whta's the benefit of the latest version ? what get improved ?
<histo> heheheh: dejadupe  I think was one.
<fried0> histo: I you said rm then the path to the file I want to remove, and that path contains crazy random characters, and so do the files I wish to remove
<bodsda> heheheh: updated packages
<histo> heheheh: ? has always been ? nothing improved
<bodsda> fried0: tab completion
<histo> fried0: please use tab to autocomplete the path. Because obviously your copy and paste is wrong if the file isn't there.
<asustf300> heheheh watch a youtube video it will speak a thousand words by a single video.
<histo> fried0: if they are in your home. I would cd /home/fried0   then you will see the photorec recup_dir's there
<bodsda> histo: I'm guessing he's already chrooted?
<histo> fried0: I have to go but good luck others can help you as your entire issue is do to the incorrect path
<histo> bodsda: yes I helped him do that
<bodsda> cool
<fried0> and I will need to move to the directory path the files are in as well, right? Well that also contains crazy random characters, and tab isn't autocompleting those
<histo> bodsda: I have to go if you can help explain.
<bodsda> histo: sure thing
<neirpyc> histo, thanks. Only channel on here is dead though. =(
<dr_willis> drag and drop will NOT work into a chrooted terminal
<histo> fried0: if you could give an example of your crazy random numbers path? I think you are still thinking of /media/1a;lkjxczl;kvjhal;skdhfgl;askdjfgasl;kdfj  which doesn't exist right now that you are chrooted
<dr_willis> the / is different
<fried0> how do I list directories?
<histo> fried0: ls
<dr_willis> bbl
<bodsda> fried0: please run the following command and pastebin the output (I need the line that includes the command your running as well --    ls -lah
<scarleo> Hi, just configured IPv6 on my Ubuntu server but when I try to ping external addresses it tries to ping from my Scope:Link address instead of the Scope:Global address. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<histo> bodsda: he's probably still in / of the chrooted /dev/sda1   which is 100% full so he's trying to delete some recup_dir.1/foo files he filed up his drive with.
<histo> have to go
<asustf300> well good night check back in 2 months see if ubuntu has released either the tv or the phone 0S Good Night :P
<bodsda> histo: no problem - I just need to find where he is and where the files are first
<bodsda> fried0: If you don't paste the output we won't be able to help you
<fried0> histo: bodsda dr_willis OK I have managed to delete a file from root, but I am not sure
<dr_willis> not sure if what?
<dr_willis> of.
<fried0> I navigated to the directory, I put rm file name, first time I do so, it goes back to prompt, second time it says the file doesn't exist.
<fried0> So that suggests I did manage to delete it, yet my free space still says  0
<dr_willis> rounding...
<bodsda> fried0: that sounds positive - but a single file won't make much difference - can you paste the output I asked for please
<dr_willis> start deleting junk
<dr_willis> ;)
<fried0> bodsda:  That just gives a long list of the files in that directory
<bodsda> fried0: I know - but if you also show me what directory your in we will be able to give you a better idea of how to free ther space up
<fried0> dr_willis: OK so how can I delete more files at a time, BTW, tab complete is nearly worthless, too many files all starting with the same characters
<bodsda> fried0: wildcards -- rm /some/path/thestartoffiles*
<dr_willis> so  rhey start the same.... so what
<Ben64> fried0: what files are you deleting?
<fried0> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557528/
<Ben64> fried0: thats nice, doesn't really answer the question though
<bodsda> heh
<fried0> bodsda how do I mass delete everything in the directory?
<Ben64> what directory
<bodsda> fried0: assuming your in the directory -- rm ./*
<neirpyc> just rm the directory
<Ben64> could be very dangerous ^
<dr_willis> rm -r thedir
<Ben64> but i guess if you like being enigmatic, thats the best solution
<bodsda> Ben64: for info - it's a photorec dir that's filled the disk, he's chrooted in atm
<dr_willis> rm -i  asks befor removeing
<bodsda> dr_willis: will be kind of annoying for a dir with thousands of items :)
<Ben64> it'd just be nice to know the directory
<dr_willis> rm -i *      then hit y
<Ben64> instead of doing it in /etc or something
<bodsda> Ben64: tell me about it -- I've been asking for 20 mins
<dr_willis> ;)
<Ben64> oh well
<lebdron> Hello. What's the right way to align SSD or flash drive partition? There are too many articles approaching this question in different ways. For example http://linux-howto-guide.blogspot.ru/2009/10/increase-usb-flash-drive-write-speed.html http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16776067 http://blog.oldcomputerjunk.net/2012/fixing-sluggish-write-performance-of-usb-flash-thumb-drives/ blogofterje.wordpress.com/2012/01/14/optimizing-
<lebdron> fs-on-sd-card/
<Ben64> lebdron: gparted
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Spiro> trying to install 12.04 server from usb keeps asking for CD
<lebdron> Ben64, but it'll probably waste some space in the beginning
<bodsda> Spiro: when?
<Ben64> lebdron: yeah, between 0 and 1MB
<Spiro> right after language select
<fried0> Ok, I have deleted the files, and will now try rebooting, please wish me luck
<bodsda> fried0: good luck
<bodsda> Spiro: are you connected to the internet? Did it ask you about software sources?
<Spiro> driving me mad
<Spiro> yes connected
<fried0> Ben64: My apologize BTW, I just don't understand why you care about the particularities of what kind of files I am removing and the names of the folders involved
<neirpyc> fried0, i think it was more as a precaution
<fried0> I may not be the expert that others here are, but I know as much as to know such doesn't matter
<lebdron> Ben64, so it's the easy way. Is there an "interesting" way?
<bodsda> fried0: actually, it does matter
<fried0> if you enter it right, it doesnt
<bodsda> Spiro: it's been a while since I did a server install (assume your using the server iso) but did it ask you about software sources?
<fried0> bodsda: You think it matters if it is "recup_dir.1" or "recup_dir.2"?
<Ben64> lebdron: you'd have to read those links you posted
<Spiro> No I created a bootable usb install
<Spiro> twice
<bodsda> fried0: no, but it matters if you're not cd'd to the correct dir and we give you a relative path command instead of an absolute
<lebdron> I did, they are all different, and I don't seem to follow which one is right.
<bodsda> Spiro: 12.10?
<dr_willis> there can be issues making a server usb ive seen.
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  well come to find out.. after downloading and installing ubuntu/unity
<DR01D-Engineer> what is the xchat command to delay connecting
<fried0> bodsda: Well I was suppose to directly navigate to the folder anyway
<l057c0d3r> it was not the gnome online accounts i was having a problem with after all
<Spiro> 12.04
<DR01D-Engineer> so that you can auto join rooms that require registration?
<l057c0d3r> it is the ubuntu online accounts...
<fried0> Ok, restarting and hoping
<DR01D-Engineer> otherwise it dosn't join those rooms because it attempts to join them before logging you in
<Ben64> lebdron: from a quick glance, they're all right
<l057c0d3r> i guess the website url that it points to redirects or something..  causing it to show in a browser rather then the online accounts winodw..
<l057c0d3r> i was able to get google to open in a browser..  after clicking on a link that would take me away from the login page..
<l057c0d3r> that's where i get the redirect idea from
<Spiro> there was a problem reading from the cd-rom blah blah blah
<bodsda> Spiro: only info I can find is asking for a cd when installing packages after the install, not during
<Ben64> Spiro: check md5 of iso and/or re-make the usb
<l057c0d3r> wonder if there is a way i can edit the source of uoa.. or just edit the website it uses and have it to go m.facebook.com instead
<l057c0d3r> since that would fix my issue
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. i just want to be able to use empathy with facebook again
<l057c0d3r> and after 5 fresh installs....  and a previous computer still working..  i know its the uoa.
<Ben64> university of arizona?
<l057c0d3r> ubuntu online account mangaer
<bodsda> ubuntu on android?
<bodsda> oh
<Ben64> you can edit any source you want
<Ben64> but thats beyond the scope of this channel
<Shirakawasuna> l00pback: it's probably not what you want, but have you tried out pidgin / thunderbird? It's not going to fix your exact issue, bu tmay be just as functional
<l057c0d3r> i guess the page it points to for facebook has changed in the last few days.... broke two days ago
<l057c0d3r> i am able to add my facebook acount in the gnome-online-account mangaer.... however i can not get empathy to see them accounts
<l057c0d3r> and havent even tried to get gwibber to see them....
<bodsda> l057c0d3r: checked bug reports?
<l057c0d3r> yep..  two other people in the last 13 horus posted the same bug.. no repsonse
<l057c0d3r> which i under stand
<neirpyc> i second trying another app. pidgin is great with all my chat accounts
<bodsda> l057c0d3r: unless your going to debug and patch yourself, it looks like you'll have to wait
<l057c0d3r> takes a min for them to go through and check everything anyway
<neirpyc> i just wish ubuntu notifications could be clicked on
<l057c0d3r> well already did the debuging.. not to patch
<l057c0d3r> need to have it directed to m.facebook.com instead....
<TLF> hello
<l057c0d3r> any reconmendations on where to go to chat about patching the sourcde myself....
<l057c0d3r> i know a bit about programming.. and changing a link should be simple enough.. heck fixing gwibber to work with facebook again was a walk in the park.. replace one line with three lines.. good to go
<bodsda> l057c0d3r: contact the package maintainer or just download the source and have a crack
<yown> .
<baggis> hi there
<baggis> first time user of ubuntu here :D
<yown> Its me from before with the files that needed deleting, it worked! thankyou guys
<bodsda> baggis: hi :)
<baggis> looks great this but....i have a question
<bodsda> yown: well done - glad it's fixed
<l057c0d3r> right but if i patch it myself.. and then they fix it in the futre..  wont i be stuck with the old version? that i patched
<bodsda> baggis: ask away
<baggis> its looks like my wireless will not work...
<l057c0d3r> heh sorry..  i programmed in windows..  never really had to deal with package mangaers ext
<yown> With those files deleted, it booted just fine, I wonder why it wasn't giving me the permissions though
<baggis> i have try to get som howtodo but im not understand it or im stubid :P
<bodsda> l057c0d3r: yes, but then you just remove the package and reinstall -- or better still, submit your patch
<yown> people thought it must have been corrupted system files, but clearly not
<bodsda> yown: if the system had no free space, it may have been mounted ro
<yown> bodsda: What is ro?
<l057c0d3r> right right.... i would love to get involved in helping build the community.. still dont know why they havent patched gwibber with the fix for facebook yet......  it was a simple fix.. figured it would have got added by now
<bodsda> yown: sorry, read only
<bodsda> l057c0d3r: submit your patch then
<yown> bodsda: Why would that be? Wouldn't a live USB not need the HDDs space at all?
<l057c0d3r> look where to do that now bodsda
<bodsda> yown: I wasn't around to see the specifics of mounting the drive, so can't say for sure
<moitim> it's an english chan ?
<bodsda> l057c0d3r: if you wrote a patch for a package and the bug still exists, then find the package on launchpad, find the related bug and upload your patch - it will then be reviewed, tested and implemented by the maintainers
<bodsda> moitim: this one is, yes
<yown> bodsda: Nothing to it, it just automounted when the usb flash drive live loaded
<MonkeyDust> !english | moitim
<ubottu> moitim: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<moitim> ok thanks
<l057c0d3r> heh k then i was looking in the right place
<bodsda> yown: without seeing output from 'mount' or looking at fstab I can't say why it mounted read only
<yown> Well, that was a lesson anyway, don't send files from data recover to the same partition your OS uses
<bodsda> baggis: if you let the channel know what wifi card your using, what happens when you try to connect etc. then someone might be able to help
<bodsda> yown: haha, yeah, don't fill your / :)
<baggis> thanks well its not working at all i think ubuntu do not recognizing it....
<baggis> 2 sec will see about what card this is
<baggis> wireless tec is 802.11b/g WLAN
<baggis> the computer are hp G5050E0
<Ben64> baggis: pastebin the output of "lspci"
<bodsda> baggis: can you open a terminal and use paste.ubunntu.com to paste the output of the command   lspci
<baggis> sure
<giuseppe_> ciao
<bodsda> ubuntu*
<baggis> copy only about the network info right :P
<baggis> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)
<baggis> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<baggis> 08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139
<FloodBot1> baggis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodsda> baggis: use   http://paste.ubuntu.com
<baggis> oki sorry
<baggis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557828/
<Seven_Six_Two> every time I start to play a flash video, my master volume goes down a bit, and pcm volume goes up. That's without touching it.
<TLF> it's anyone having trouble with latest 3.5.0-25 kernel in 12.10 secuirty updates?
<MonkeyDust> TLF  what kind of trouble?
<bodsda> baggis: theres some info from someone who got that card working here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<baggis> thanks
<bodsda> baggis: I've got to shoot off, but ask the channel if anything on that link doesn't make sense -- looks somewhat straight forward
<yugandhar> Hi, I had "vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image" error when trying to install the os through USB stick
<yugandhar> please help me on this
<MonkeyDust> yugandhar  have you used the md5 checksum? maybe the image is corrupted
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a way to lock volume so that it can't be changed by a flash video starting?
<Noorideen> my pc keeps turning off for no reason!
<bodsda> Noorideen: there will be a reason
<Seven_Six_Two> Noorideen, every time that happens to me, it's heat. When did you last blow the dust out of the video card and cpu heatsinks?
<theadmin> Noorideen: Sounds like overheating or something like that.
<theadmin> Seven_Six_Two: :)
<yugandhar> MonkeyDust:  I didn't use md5 checksum and how can i do this?
<MonkeyDust> !md5 | yugandhar
<ubottu> yugandhar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Noorideen> Seven_Six_Two, aegis ago!
<Noorideen> i will clean it
<Seven_Six_Two> Noorideen, temperature rises don't only cause that behaviour, but also shorten the life of the chips substantially.
<k1l_> Noorideen: ask the mint support, while you are using mint.
<Noorideen> k1l_, i am not using mint
<k1l_> ok, you were the last times
<Noorideen> yes now, but now i am using ubuntu :P.
<k1l_> Noorideen: then show into the logs what happend before the pc shut down
<k1l_> its not dmesg and syslog, but dmesg.0 ans syslog.1
<Noorideen> k1l_, how can i show the logs?
<k1l_> in /var/log
<Noorideen> k
<Seven_Six_Two> Noorideen, are you on the pc that shuts down?
<Noorideen> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<DJones> yugandhar: Which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install, I can see a bug listed for that with some version of ubuntu
<yugandhar> 10.04.4 LTS amd64 bit os
<k1l_> yugandhar: you are sure you want install 10.04? that support ends in april this year
<MonkeyDust> yugandhar  10.04 will be !eol in a few weeks from now, better not struggle with it
<DJones> yugandhar: This is from a Mint forum, but there's similar comments on the ubuntu forums, have a look at post 11 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/trying-to-boot-linux-mint-9-from-usb-flash-drive-vesamenu-c32-not-a-com32r-image-829397/
<Seven_Six_Two> Noorideen, I wouldn't waste time with logs when you're risking overheating again, and heat won't show in logs
<Noorideen> Seven_Six_Two, i will clean the dust right now
<Jnfn> Hi there
<Noorideen> Seven_Six_Two, thank you (:
<Seven_Six_Two> Noorideen, np. computers are expensive
<jdukiet> Can anyone recomend a good mp4/avi to dvd converter that I can find in the software center. I am new and still having trouble with apt-get installs?
<Noorideen> Seven_Six_Two, true
<Jnfn> I've an annoying problem with my ubuntu 12.04 machine
<DJones> yugandhar: What version did you create the usb stick on? was it 10.10 or later
<MonkeyDust> jdukiet  in a terminal, type avconv -i music.mp4 music.avi
<Jnfn> is this the correct way to have support
<Jnfn> ?
<yugandhar> 10.04 LTS amd64 bit OS
<k1l_> Jnfn: what problem?
<MonkeyDust> yugandhar  10.04 is an old version, better install something newer
<Seven_Six_Two> jdukiet, I like devede
<Jnfn> wow ok mainly gksudo doesn't wor anymore
<Jnfn> the sitation is this
<MonkeyDust> jdukiet  disregard my comment
<yugandhar> ok, But at least it should boot from USB stick.
<k1l_> jdukiet: devede is an easy to use program
<Jnfn> I use gnome shell with gnome 3 ppa and qseries lts backport ppa
<DJones> yugandhar: This one of the threads on the ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593656 There's a couple of suggestions in that which may help as well
<yugandhar> Here the problem is why it is not booting from USB stick when i tried to create a  bootable USB stick with the Os 10.04 LTS
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, can you open a terminal and run gksudo manually?
<Jnfn> I've laready checked everything n forums and so on
<yugandhar> Let me try it DJones
<Jnfn> yeah it opens the box for passwd and then
<Jnfn> it print cannot open display
<dr_willis> !10.4
<ubottu> Its 10.04!!
<Jnfn> or even just silently do nothing
<dr_willis> silly bot
<Jnfn> for example
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, have you been messing with display variables or something like ssh or Xnest?
<Jnfn> no
<Jnfn> nothing of that
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, you're on a local machine, and not a text tty?
<Jnfn> exactly
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, in other words, you currently have a gui?
<Jnfn> yed yes
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, do you have a multi-head setup?
<Jnfn> no just mine account, if I understand well
<Jnfn> your question
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, in a terminal, what does "echo $DISPLAY" without quotes, return? Multi-head is more than one display.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, multi-seat might be what you're thinking of.
<Jnfn> :0
<baggis> hi again reboot the system now and hope i fix the wireless now :D thanks again
<yugandhar> Djones: Actually i made a bootable usb stick with 10.04 LTS amd64 bit on ubuntu 11.10 Desktop . is it incompatible?
<histo> MonkeyDust: 10.04 is still supported
<Ben64> not for long
<Sterk> hi I have no unity 3d with ubuntu 12.10 even if I do all this. look on the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557881/
<DJones> yugandhar: That looks like where the issue is, the usb creator in 10.10 & afterwards has problems creating 10.04 versions
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, what are you trying to run with gksudo?
<Jnfn> there's another strange behaviour like the graphical update manager doesn't ask me a password for updating the system
<histo> !lts | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Ben64> Jnfn: working as intended
<Ben64> histo: yes i'm quite aware
<Jnfn> everything like gksudo gedit or gksudo nautilus or unetbootin
<Ben64> Jnfn: what?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, does "gedit" or "sudo gedit" work properly?
<Jnfn> with gksudo gedit it says "cannot open display" with gksudo nautilus and unetbootin it just do anything after the box with passwd is prompted
<twovs> any body can see my chat?
<histo> Seven_Six_Two: How woudl a multihead display effect gksu?
<Jnfn> no even sudo gedit it's not working
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, what's the output when you try that?
<Sterk> Any one?
<histo> Jnfn: What groups is your user in?
<Seven_Six_Two> histo, the error is about displays, so the answer would be "many ways"
<Jnfn> "cannot open display" but sudo nano works
<Jnfn> for example
<histo> How does root not have permision to :0
<histo> Jnfn: So sudo xclock
<histo> fails right?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, ok, so you can sudo, but not a gui. do you get errors starting gedit without root privs from terminal?
<baggis> thanks that work just fine :D
<Jnfn> histo every groups of an admin acoount
<histo> Jnfn: does sudo xclock fail?
<Jnfn> sst, no errors startig gedit without root privs
<Jnfn> histo yes it fails
<histo> Sterk: Wow that script has horrible english and needs fixed.  What ar eyou trying to do?
<Ben64> Jnfn: echo $DISPLAY
<histo> Ben64: it's :0
<Ben64> :0 or :0.0
<histo> he said :0 earlier
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, did you change your hostname?
<Ben64> shouldn't be just :0
<Jnfn> no I didn't
<Jnfn> Ben64 it's just :0
<dr_willis>  echo $DISPLAY
<dr_willis> :0
<dr_willis> is all i get here
<Ben64> weird
<histo> :0 here
<Jnfn> every xorg package is now under -lts-quantal name
<Ben64> Jnfn: DISPLAY=:0 gksudo xeyes
<Sterk> histo, I want to run unity 3d, I remenber geforce go 7400/7300 was blacklisted under 11.10 and 12.04 so people ended up with Unity 2D. How can I run Unity 3D or how should I do command line gives correct answer. Opensource nouveau driver under Unity for my card works really crappy.
<Jnfn> I mean an update some days ago changed all xorg packages
<Ben64> Sterk: you probably don't want unity 3d with that video card
<Jnfn> ben64, silently fail
<Sterk> Ben64, why? Kwin works perfect with all desktop effects.
<Jnfn> like gksudo nautilus
<histo> Sterk: Do you not want to install nvidia drivers from the repos?
<cdavis> In the auth.log, what does p[8] mean in this line? u[sally], d[], p[8]
<histo> Sterk: aparently whatever driver is blacklisted according to the that script.
<Sterk> histo, I did and then added x-swat
<Ben64> GeForce Go 7400 gets a score of 61 passmarks, about half the performance of a geforce fx 5900
<Ben64> to compare to something in this decade, a gtx 550 ti gets 1920 passmarks
<Sterk> histo, how can I remove the blacklisted?
<Sterk> Like I said kwin and all desktop effects works smooth, with Ubuntu without closed source nvidia drivers it is crap
<histo> Sterk: did you restart after installing your driver?
<twovs>  黑底白色 红色的字
<Sterk> histo, yes.
<jdukiet> MonkeyDust: Thank you
<Seven_Six_Two> Jnfn, can you install kdesudo and try that? or maybe xdg-su
<Jnfn> I'll try xdg-su maybe has less dependencies
<histo> Sterk: I'm sure there is a reason it's blacklisted but you can check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<k1l_> !cn | twovs
<ubottu> twovs: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<histo> k1l_: How can you tell he's typing in chinese
<jdukiet> Seven_Six_Two:  Yeah, I am trying that out now. Thanks
<Jnfn> there's no xdg-su
<Sterk> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557904/
<fego> histo: you have online translators, :)
<babilen> Just a note about your cn factoid: It uses traditional characters that are not necessarily understood by Chinese people. They are commonly used in Taiwan and Hongkong though, but people from China might have problems reading it.
<histo> Sterk: what module is currently loaded for your card?
<babilen> Let me know if you need help to change it to simplified characters.
<Jnfn> ok it's in xdg-utils
<Jnfn> ?
<Sterk> histo, lsmod?
<histo> Sterk: lspci -k
<k1l_> babilen: can you explain that in #ubuntu-ops ?
<Jnfn> no it's not
<Sterk> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557908/
<Jnfn> kdesudo requires half of kde!!
<babilen> k1l_: Sure, no problem.
<Jnfn> how to get xdg-su?
<ikonia> is there such a thing ?
<dr_willis> !find xdg-su
<ubottu> Found: libpam-xdg-support
<histo> Sterk: You are using the nvidia driver does unity not work?
<dr_willis> i dont think there is a xdg-su command
<Jnfn> I don't think too there's no xdg-su command
<maemo900> hi guys. need some help. im gonna to download iso of ubuntu(ubuntu.12.04.amd64.iso),its ok im downloading,but there are also file like ubuntu.12.04.amd64.list/metalink/manifest - is they are needed?and what they are - also will read with great pleasure links given from u :)
<jdukiet> ok, so while I have someones ear, maybe you can answer something else. I used the my unity config app to tweak my theme. problem is when I reboot the machine, my clock and username disasappear from the desktop. I am still able to select them, they are just not visable. I'm running 12.04 LTS
<Sterk> histo, Unity works :), but command line /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p says Unity 3D supported:       no
<histo> maemo900: nope you just need the iso. You can verify it with md5sum after it's downloaded and compare to the md5 hash on the website
<histo> Sterk: Perhaps there are errors in the script?  Who knows you'd have to look at it and see what it's doing to find out why.
<Spiro> got it to install, thanks for the help
<nearst> hii
<histo> Sterk: actually it's a binary file
<Jnfn> is there another way to debug?
<aarfer> how come openssh instructions say to rename id_rsa to authorized_keys?   what is the point of adding your own priv key to the authorized ones?
<histo> Sterk: I would look at filing a bug. I'm not sure why it's reporting blacklisted when it isn't.
<Spiro> thanks bodsda and Ben64
<maemo900> histo, im downloading from ubuntu site, is there need to check with md5 &
<maemo900> ?
<histo> maemo900: yes to confirm your download is correct and isn't messed upl.
<Spiro> I had to edit the md5
<Sterk> histo, maybe I should, I want :) better experience with 13.04.
<maemo900> histo ok, thanx a lot
<Jnfn> for example pkexec works smothley
<histo> Sterk: aare you using 13.04 now?
<Jnfn> for the programs it was intended to
<Sterk> histo, no, 12.10
<histo> Sterk: Well the app works here as expected but I have a different card.
<Sterk> histo, is it possible to make the icon-size 30?
<dr_willis> Sterk:  which icons?
<Jnfn> but if I try pkexec gedit it says cannot open display
<Sterk> dr_willis, unity-launcher icon-size or launcher-size
<dr_willis> Sterk:  the left side panel icons can go from 36 to 24 i recall.
<dr_willis> one of the setting tools or tweak tools has a slider
<Sterk> dr_willis, I have unity tweak tool
<Sterk> :( I cannot
<Jnfn> it's pretty weird
<dr_willis> ubuntu-tweak
<dr_willis> dosent even run here.. unsettings has the same setting
<dr_willis> slider from 32 to 64
<Sterk> dr_willis, should I try unsetting instead or will it give me same result has unity-tweak-tool?
<histo> Sterk: system settings > appearance adjust the slider at the bottom.
<dr_willis> how could i know that.. ;)
<Sterk> histo, yes only 32 :).
<dr_willis> unity-tweak-tool also fails to run for me
<dr_willis> Sterk:  the min is 32
<dr_willis> so guess you cant do it
<Sterk> dr_willis, :( damn I want smaller then 32
<dr_willis> Sterk:  check askubuntu.com there might be a gconf setting.
<dr_willis> i dont see how 2 pixles matter
<Sterk> dr_willis, :) help me find it, I have google but not found anything useful.
<Pinuccia> !list
<ubottu> Pinuccia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sterk> dr_willis, I have looked to ccsm and also there 32 is min.
<Applesouce> Hello, I have a small problem that I can't fix. I have a notebook with Ubuntu 12.10 and my Wireless LAN stopped working. It connects to my Router and it says "Connection Established" but I have no network or internet access (I can not even ping my router). The site of my router says, the Notebook is a DHCP-Client, so the router is recognizing my Notebook. The Wireless LAN works on other places, so when I go to my university, eve
<Applesouce> Also my other devices work quite good
<stefisabri> hi
<stefisabri> !list
<ubottu> stefisabri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<spongetims> Hello, I run aptitude upgrade and after a couple of minutes I got following message: Current status: 69 updates [-1228].
<stefisabri> ok, tks
<spongetims> Where  can I identify the number -1228
<johnsmith> Hello. Does Ubuntu include arp* or a similar security measure to prevent arp poisoning?
<jrib> spongetims: aptitude assigns a "score" to the action it wants to take.  That may be it.  Let me see if I can find it in the manual
<Applesouce> Is there nobody that could help me with my problem :(
<jrib> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Jnfn> I guess no other clues
<spongetims> jrib: What do you mean by score? Number of successfully updated packages?
<jrib> spongetims: no, aptitude has an algorithm it uses to assign a number for the action it wants to take
<jrib> spongetims: there are lots of related configuration options talked about here: http://www.algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s04s05.html
<melodie> hi
<Jnfn> ok anyway thanks to Seven_six_two histo and Ben64 for the effort
<melodie> could someone review a short README and tell me if all ok and understandable, please ?
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557932
<jrib> aarfer: what directions are y ou referring to?
<jrib> melodie: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<spongetims> jrib: thanks.
<melodie> I have modified this text which is a readme, and I am not english native, so I would like someone being natively talking english to review it, please. :)
<jrib> melodie: ##english might be more helpful
<melodie> jrib I didn't know. this is a short text. do they know linux at ##english ?
<melodie> jrib it is supposed to make sense to someone who also knows Linux at least as an average user
<jrib> melodie: they might not know linux, but they should be able to critique your grammar and word choice for example
<melodie> there are only a few lines, wouldn't you take a look ?
<melodie> jrib never mind, I just asked to a buddy on the #unitylinux chan
<aarfer> <jrib> aarfer: what directions are y ou referring to?         i said that. wrong, i meant the ....pub file. but i understand it now. thanks though.
<jrib> aarfer: no problem, glad you figured it out
<santosh> Can I change linux username once I created it?
<pendekar-galau> !info elforkane
<ubottu> Package elforkane does not exist in quantal
<Jnfn> another info
<Jnfn> I'm in unity 2d now
<ronalds_m> I removed empathy, on/away and other things still show on in indicator applet, can I remove them?
<metaphysician> Where on Earth does ircd-hybrid log by default? Where should I touch for it to start logging?
<ronalds_m> (envelope icon)
<Jnfn> and when I tipe gksudo gedit for example, i have a black screen with just the graphical passwd box and then the always cannot open disply
<cristian_c> Hi
<llutz> metaphysician: "man ircd-hybrid"  (-logfile foo)
<cristian_c> I can't browse from my android device via bluetooth
<cristian_c> s/from/
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<ronalds_m> "I removed empathy, on/away and other things still show on in indicator applet, can I remove them?"
<ubuntu607> hello, myy ubuntu install hangs on question install 3rd apps and install updates during install
<jdukiet> Seven_Six_Two: DeVeDe worked out perfect ! Thank you!
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ronalds_m> ubuntu607 what exactly hangs?
<ronalds_m> ubuntu607 you push the button and it hangs?
<ubuntu607> the round loading bar keeps turning
<ronalds_m> then try not pushing them..
<ubuntu607> the os itself does not hang
<metaphysician> llutz: and where is userlog and operlog?
<ubuntu607> i need to push next to install the os, thats the problem
<dryhay> hi. there is something wrong with my ibus. could someone check it, please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<excito> Good day. I was wondering whether it's possible to install ubuntu from within a linux system(elementary OS). I would like to wipe off elementary os completaly,leaving only ubuntu in the process. Asking since I don't have access to usb or live cd atm. Thank you
<ronalds_m> excito probably you can't, you can only get unity packages on top of the system, I guess
<ubuntu607> any idea?
<melodie> excito I know of a solution
<TheGrey> o/
<TheGrey> I have a M-audio 2496. In pavucontrol with ICE 1712 selected, I see the input volume jump up and down. But I here no audio..What can I do?
<excito> please melodie
<excito> would be much appreciated
<melodie> excito you could plugin your hard drive to another machine to make the install
<melodie> excito and perhaps one more
<melodie> do you have only one primary partition, or more ?
<metaphysician> And how can run ircd-hybrid (installed from repos) as normal user?
<excito> ah,not an option unfortunately. I am pretty isolated with only my pc here melodie :D. Any chance it would be possible to transfer the ubuntu iso to another partition and then somehow boot off it?
<excito> melodie,only one atm.
<Styler2go> Hey Guys :) I have a Problem with my Server. It seems that some ips are spamming my server and i want to kick ip that have more than a specific amount of requests per minute.. how could i do that?
<melodie> excito if you have only one partition there is no solution
<excito> melodie,can I create another partition somehow?
<melodie> if you have an iso inside and boot to it, then if you format the hard drive you will not be able to use the iso you booted from anymore
<melodie> excito you can if you have a usb boot or cd boot, or pxe boot then you would need another machine
<melodie> excito you might want to try to boot from a Parted Magic iso, if you know how to make a boot from iso.
<Styler2go> where could i ask to get help?
<ubuntu607> so if i hit next, ubuntu doesnt go further
<excito> melodie,know idea. Would using gparted and creating another partition help?
<melodie> excito if then Parted magic installs itself to ram, and if the machine has more than 512 MB ram...
<excito> no idea*
<melodie> excito you can't format partitions which are mounted.
<excito> 3gb ddr3,but the video card also shares the ram
<excito> I see.
<quince> When updating using update-manager, I'm getting a hash sum mismatch on http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic_3.2.0-38.61_amd64.deb .  Same on gb.archive.ubuntu.com .  Is it just me?
<guang> when i type win-c,i want to it effects like typing ctrl-c.how can i do?
<melodie> this would distroy the content, this is why you are in front of a "no-go" unless you can get all the content of an ISO in the RAM
<SanePerson> LOL
<melodie> excito look at Parted Magic if you can find a way to boot it to ram from an iso. this is the only method I see that could help you get out of trouble
<excito> would it suceed,melodie? Currently elementary os is very buggy and boots 1 time out of three,but it's something,than not booting at all
<Styler2go> how can i tar multiple directories in one tar?
<melodie> if so, you could make a new primary partition, or two, and work from there to install a ubuntu distro
<excito> I see. Thank you very much melodie, I will look into it and hopefully come up with something. Much appreciated
<melodie> excito I didn't say it would succeed, I said it is the only possibility you can explore as you don't have media to start a distro from cdrom or usb stick
<turffy> hi, I'm using 12.04 and I'm trying to open a xls file using gnumeric seem that its not opening the file but I'm sure file is not corrupted is there a way I can see the log for for the application or any suggestion how to debug it?
<m3t4lukas> hey guys, mysql server does not start on startup. I already did 'update-rc.d mysql defaults'
<quince> Styler2go: tar cf foobar.tar foo/ bar/
<TheGrey> o/ I have a M-audio 2496. In pavucontrol with ICE 1712 selected, I see the input volume jump up and down. But I here no audio..What can I do?
<TheGrey>  
<maman_> hi ,, help me please
<excito> on the other hand,melodie. Would having a 1gb usb stick work? In that case,I suppose it wouldn't be too costly to buy one
<Styler2go> thanks
<ubuntu607> anyone help?
<baggis> is there any tips and triks to make ubuntu faster on a old hp laptop ? :D
<MonkeyDust> baggis  yes, moment
<melodie> excito check your bios gui boot section and see if it is likely to boot from USB ? sometimes it's in the "hard drive" section and you have to have a usb stick inserted to see the usb stick ready to boot
<yeats> baggis: you'd need to find out what's slowing it down
<MonkeyDust> baggis  first this, but there's more http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Linux
<excito> thanks melodie. Will do so and hopefully that'll work. Much appreciated
<baggis> thanks i must say this irc chatroom replay fast :D good job all
<MonkeyDust> baggis  picked this up in this channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558101/
<ubuntu607> anyone?
<SanePerson> i don't get it. why is this the fullest channel on freenode
<baggis> that last one was hard to understand for me, im a rooke :P
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu607  start with a question
<quince> ubuntu607: I missed your question
<ubuntu607> ah
<ivan__> о
<ivan__> abe-data
<ubuntu607> my problem is that ubuntu hangs of stops doing the installation, after i hit next on the screen install 3rd party app and updates (with the screen connected to internet ect)
<MonkeyDust> baggis  sudo -e /etc/sysctl.conf    then copy/paste the lines from pastebin in it
<ubuntu607> of = or
<baggis> thanks
<guang> ctrl-c can interupt a running program,how to change ctlr-c to win-c?
<marjinal1st> hi, how can i create a new notebook in tomboy?
<AbhiK> MonkeyDust, how do i connect this channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558101/ ??
<MonkeyDust> AbhiK  not sure what you mean, it's not a channel
<AbhiK> u said so!
<AbhiK> <MonkeyDust> baggis  picked this up in this channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558101/
<baggis> someone is trolling here :P
<MonkeyDust> AbhiK  'this channel' is the one we are in now, #ubuntu
<AbhiK> sorry i'm just a starter
<marjinal1st> how can i create a new notebook in tomboy?
<ubuntu607> get the question?
<bool> I have installed openssh-server and have set up port-forwarding correctly on my router, but when I try to connect with ssh from an extern computer, I get "Connection refused"
<bool> I have tried googling the connection refused message, but I just get stupid suggestions as installing the ssh server and disabling firewall.
<yeats> bool: can you ssh to the machine from within your LAN?
<odra> Hey
<odra> What is this "odra@Desktop" that shows in the terminal?
<odra> Anyway to change it?
<bool> yeats, yes, i can
<DJones> odra: The "odra" is your user name and the "Desktop" is the name you gave the machine during installation
<yeats> odra: see this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html there are many many more pages like it
<bool> yeats, I have configured ssh to use a different port than 22. is it possible that the router still blocks ssh connections?
<odra> DJones: That sounds awkward.
<yeats> bool: then I would consult your router's documentation for troubleshooting
<odra> If I named my machine "desktop" I would have desktop atop of a desktop
<yeats> bool: yes - your router might not be able to configure alternate ssh, but that's why I would direct you to the docs for your router
<ubuntu607> and?
<bool> yeats, hmm ok, thanks
<yeats> !hostname | odra
<ubottu> odra: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<SanePerson> du schwein! dir schenk ich reinen wein ein
<opr> how can i tell what is making my mouse/keyboard/wm lag? iotop is only showing me disk usage and that's not the cause
<ubuntu607> ?
<quince> ubuntu607: what do you mean by "the screen connected to internet"?
<ubuntu607> install boots up.. then choose language, then you see screen to install ubuntu..
<ubuntu607> the one with connected to internet, enough hd space.. 3rd party software.. install update during install ect
<ubuntu607> click next... ubuntu stops
<opr> leave it for a while it takes some time
<ubuntu607> doesnt work
<opr> how long have you waited
<yeats> ubuntu607: do you have external drives attached?
<ubuntu607> 2 hours
<ubuntu607> wth xubuntu
<ubuntu607> 2 hour with lubuntu
<ubuntu607> 20 mintues with ubuntu
<yeats> ubuntu607: the *buntus are all the same in this regard, so that shouldn't make a difference
<ubuntu607> no external drives attached, expect the pendrive with the ubuntu install files
<yeats> ubuntu607: can you look at /var/log/syslog to see if there are any message about it?
<melodie> may I ?
<yeats> melodie: eh?
<melodie> ubuntu607 is the network working ? Could you boot to the live session and check with a ping ?
<melodie> yeats lately under some circumstances I met with issues related to resolv.conf and I had to create one by hand
<ubuntu607> internet/network is working in all buntus, live mode also
<melodie> ubuntu607 all versions ?
<quince> ubuntu607: how did you verify that?
<ubuntu607> all versions i mentioned i mean, xubuntu 12.10, xubuntu 12.04 alternate, ubuntu 12.10 and lubuntu 12.10
<yeats> melodie: ok - I was just thrown by "may I?" ;-)
<hero616> you can install it more quickly without internet connect
<melodie> yeats no problem
<melodie> hero616 +1
<laboratorio45> ciao
<quince> ubuntu607: I don't use the graphical installer and I'm not sure what stage it failed at.  Still, you may be able to switch to a virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-<press a low-numberred function key> .  Hit return and you'll get a shell (command prompt) if you're lucky.  Then you may have a chroot (google it) or a half-done install, and people here may be able to guide you to finding out what went wrong.
<yeats> quince: no need for all that to find out what went wrong - syslog should tell you that
<schlitzer> hey all, i want to enable tcp listen for libvirt. but it seems when i add "--listen" to libvirtd_opt in /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf it is ignored
<ubuntu607> when i did the alternate install of 12.04 It also stops installing after choosing language
<ubuntu607> that was a non gui install
<schlitzer> is this the wrong way to do this in ubuntu?
<hero616> bypass the update process
<schlitzer> libvirt itself is configured correctly. if i start libvirt manually with "libvirtd -d --listen" the tcp port is opened
<quince> ubuntu607: I'm not saying the gui install is the cause.  Just that I'm not sure where your install failed.
<quince> yeats: if the GUI is hung, how do you see syslog?
<_JuJuBee> I can't get my dhcp server (isc-dhcp-server) to start.   syslog shows..  http://pastebin.com/HgpuSfmp
<quince> yeats: does the GUI show you syslog, in fact?
<_JuJuBee> I have set eth1 in /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server as the listen interface and have a subnet in my dhcpd.conf file
<mark_dlt> Hi all, Im new to this IRC chat, but I have made a switch from Microsoft to Ubuntu Linux and I like it.
<quince> mark_dlt: myself, I hate all computers ;-) but at least Ubuntu is relatively free
<mark_dlt> yes and the other thing to that is what microsoft are doing to there Office suit
<MonkeyDust> mark_dlt  this is the support channel, maybe you ant to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> want*
<quince> the old days of the frontier when men were real men are gone though.  I no longer have to rewire my mouse for middle click  to work...
<mark_dlt> ok
<mark_dlt> sorry
<Styler2go> what does ipconntrack tell me?
<_JuJuBee> Anyone help with dhcp server?
<SanePerson> adhd means insane. i'm here to convert you all to sane
<MonkeyDust> SanePerson  stop spawning random comments
<quince> for all those of you eagerly hanging on for the solution to the problem I came on here with: it turned out I apt-cacher-ng was caching a bad file, causing the checksum mismatch.  I stopped using apt-cacher-ng, and my  update now works.  I think there are known race conditions in the archive system that caused the bad file.
<yeats> quince: unless the gui is truly hung, you can either open a terminal emulator or do Ctrl-Alt-F1(through F6) to get to a tty
<SanePerson> MonkeyDust: i can't
<sampleee> problem with evolution here. whenever a mail that consists of html is beeing displayed, evolution asks me to accept the ssl certificate. those certificates are allways declared as "bad".
<quince> yeats: right.  I guess I wasn't clear: that was what I was trying to suggest doing.  I didn't know that in the GUI installer you could just start a terminal emulator though -- nice!
<yeats> quince: Ctrl-Alt-T will do it
<quince> _JuJuBee: did I miss your dhcpd.conf pastebin?  I only see the syslog
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: please don't cross post your questions, you know this
<nearst> sup ppl
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Squid_> ¡
<jeaton> anytime I minimize xchat to the tray, the program disappears completely from my desktop, but the process continues to run
<jeaton> it's not a zombie process by any means, anyway, is there anyway of pulling up that process in ubuntu?
<spajderix> Hi
<aarfer> jeaton,  did you try the ol command ps ax | grep xchat
<aarfer> spajderix,  1757 people in here aren't gonna be saying 'hi' back to ya...
<aarfer> heh
<Azert> 1757 people?
<opr> that's how many users were in the channel
<Azert> not to mention people that read irc log from email
<opr> what are you on about mate
<dryhay> hi. there is something wrong with my ibus sometimes. could someone check it, please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<Azert> the hole world is here potentially
<Azert> whole*
<BluesKaj> whole world
<roasted> Did Ubuntu remove the little X for closing windows when you're viewing them in the overview/thumbnail mode? Or am I just somehow missing them? (12.04)
<opr> azert yes, but they aren't in realtime
<Azert> so how many useres are here in reall time?
<opr> 1759
<[deXter]> 42
<Azert> not if they are afk
<opr> they might come back at any second and see it though
<bekks> That doesnt make them non-real users.
<Azert> sure
<Azert> more likelly half a dozen people and the rest irc bots
<roasted> When you have multiple windows of the same type open and you click that icon more than once in the unity bar, it goes into taht gnome shell oriented overview mode. Does that have an official name?
<bekks> Azert: Do you have a specific Ubuntu related support question?
<Azert> do you have one bekks ?
<roasted> Azert: this channel is for Ubuntu support, where people either ask questions or help others by answering questions.
<jeaton> aarfer, what do I do after that
<Azert> ho really
<bekks> !ot | Azert
<ubottu> Azert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Azert> i thought it was for finding details about the users
<opr> please don't be silly azert
<roasted> Help me out here.. was I supposed to laugh?
<OerHeks> jeaton, maybe this answer is any help >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157966/where-is-x-chat-when-it-is-minimized-to-tray
<Kroach> roasted: it's the Compiz scale effect, it's not related to gnome shell at all
<roasted> Kroach: I see. Now there's supposed to be a close icon (X) over top of each window that you hover over when in that mode, is there not?
 * Azert handles roasted a nextpress0
<roasted> Azert: I'm not good at the online pretending thing, but thanks.
<jeaton> OerHeks, no help, i found that awhile back and it doesnt show up in the message indicator, even if I do install the plugin
<Kroach> roasted: I don't think the 'x' was there, it's in gnome shell activities overview which looks similar
<jeaton> now when I install the plugin, I have xchat in the indicator at all times, but it opens up a new process each time I click it
<roasted> Kroach: are you on Unity right now?
<spajderix> I'm using ubu 12.10. Trying to add fb account to empathy chat. Window opens up saying Please authorize Ubuntu to use facebook account. Nothing happens in that window after that and a webpage gets opened in firefox saying only Success. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<Kroach> roasted: I'm normally using Unity on my pc, now I'm on my phone
<jeaton> anyway, I accepted it's a bug and it won't appear in my tray bar or message indicator
<jeaton> but is there anyway I can open up the process
<Kroach> roasted: you may want to check scale plugin settings in ccsm to see if the option you want is there
<roasted> Kroach: I just fired up my desktop (also 12.04) and I don't see the close button there either. Perhaps I had been mistaking the entire time?
<otak> spajderix: someone was here earlier with the same problem, seems like facebook have changed their authentication address or something
<roasted> Kroach: it was this sort of view in Unity I thought each window had an X in the corner, for what it's worth - http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/gnome-shell-multiple.jpg
<yeats> roasted: it does in 12.10, but not 12.04
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver > ikonia
<roasted> yeats: is that due to different Unity versions from 04 to 10?
<yeats> roasted: although it also does in gnome shell (which is what your screenshot is)
<Kroach> roasted: this screenshot is from an early version of gnome shell
<roasted> Kroach: I know. I was just bringing it up for comparison so it was understood what I was referring to.
<yeats> roasted: I don't know specifically, but I would guess so
<roasted> yeats: I wonder if it's possible to get in 12.04... I'm hanging on to 12.04 for quite a while :/
<yeats> roasted: I would just upgrade to 12.10 if it were me
<roasted> yeats: not on work systems...
 * yeats does so on work systems too
<roasted> yeats: I'd sacrifice that little feature and stay on 12.04 in a heartbeat.
<yeats> roasted: yeah - that's the trade off - you don't get the new-release goodness
<roasted> yeats: did you do an upgrade from 12.04, or was it a fresh install?
<Kroach> roasted: check scale plugin settings in ccsm, an option to turn this on may be in there
<yeats> roasted: I've done both
<roasted> yeats: no issues with the upgrade?
<roasted> Kroach: I will, thanks much!
<yeats> roasted: nope - but keep backups ;-)
<filesunknown> Would this be a good place to get suggestions on why some wine games are running slow even with gold status?
<roasted> yeats: nightly rsync of data and monthly clonezilla of images on each system in this house my friend ;)
<yeats> filesunknown: try #winehq
<yeats> roasted: excellent - then nothing to worry about
<filesunknown> I am starting to wonder if it is a slow cpu causing it. even though in windows the game runs max settings
<aarfer> has anyone been able to use a griffin powermate in ubuntu?
<filesunknown> Thanks
<Katronix> Hi all, setting up a new Ubuntu web server, and hoping to find out the right packages I need. I would like apache to be able to handle web pages regardless of who owns them, and also allow scripts like WordPress to be able to handle editing their own files. Can anyone give suggestions?
<yale> hello
<aarfer> yale. hi. how can we serve you?
<CrossedWire> Hello all.  I'm having a bit of a problem with wifi passwords being rejected for...no reason.
<nearst> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CrossedWire> Well, of course there is a reason!
<nearst> wifi passwords?
<aarfer> that's what he said...
<Kroach> CrossedWire:does it happen on all networks?
<gaf> hello, I was reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases , and it says lucid 10.04 will have support till 2015?
<CrossedWire> Yeah, I brought my laptop home and when I fired it up this morning it just kept asking for the password to my wifi...which my other box and my phone are on.
<nearst> gaf, depends if ur update-release setting to lts or normal
<CrossedWire> Yesterday it was fine.  Last night at work it was fine.
<CrossedWire> This morning it just keeps asking and asking.
<gaf> nearst, idk what do you mean
<roasted> CrossedWire: go into your network preferences. Delete the current wifi entry for your router so nothing of your router is in there. Then select it from the list again and connect manually.
<nearst> try reboot then
<yeats> !10.04 | gaf
<ubottu> gaf: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<MakiAto> CrossedWire: some one is spoofing your SSID
<yeats> nearst: 10.04 is an LTS release
<nearst> CrossedWire, or it try to get your handshake packet :D
<gaf> oww, so it will be over on desktop but supported on the server? I was thinking would be the end in 2013 for all of them, :/
<Kroach> MakiAto:rather his MAC
<nearst> it would be safe with do-release-upgrade ;c
<Katronix> can anyone help?
<gaf> so 10.04 all the way till 2015?hurayyyyy
<CrossedWire> Roasted that was a no go...MakiAto were that the case how would my windows box and phone be connected?
<Kroach> Katronix: state your question and we'll see
<yeats> !behelpful | MakiAto
<ubottu> MakiAto: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Katronix> Hi all, setting up a new Ubuntu web server, and hoping to find out the right packages I need. I would like apache to be able to handle web pages regardless of who owns them, and also allow scripts like WordPress to be able to handle editing their own files. Can anyone give suggestions?
<nearst> Kroach, ya.. u should disconnect to your network while getting mon1 into monitor mode :). unless have another wireless chipset on
<CrossedWire> Wait a second oh ho
<CrossedWire> Those are on the WirelessN
<Kooodari> Moi
<Kooodari> Sorry
<Kooodari> Wrong window
<CrossedWire> The laptop is only G
<Katronix> Kroach there you go :)
<yeats> gaf:  beginning with 12.04, both desktop and server are supported 5 years (afaik)
<CrossedWire> Okay so if someone is spoofing that...what do?
<jrtappers> Is there an open source equivelent to 2D design by techsoft?
<yeats> CrossedWire: don't listen to MakiAto - (s)he's trolling
<MakiAto> so is CrossedWire
<CrossedWire> Actually I'm not...
<aarfer> what is the command to show what the release name is of your distro?   it's something like lsb_release or something like that...
<nearst> lsb_release -a
<aarfer> don't listen to yeats, he's trolling.
<CrossedWire> Yesterday morning--no problem Last night at work--no problem  This morning...won't accept password.
<nearst> my oneko is cutting running for  my mouse
<yeats> aarfer: anyone who knows me from this channel knows I don't troll
<MakiAto> or maybe you excell at it
<aarfer> i'm just kidding yeats.
<aarfer> hahah. good point MakiAto
<ikonia> it's not funny
<yeats> aarfer: humor doesn't really translate in this medium - try to stay on topic
<ikonia> aarfer: do not try to bad mouth people in the channel.
<aarfer> you help for a long time and then switch to troll mode. hahah.
<gaf> the good troll is the troll that keeps trolling without raising too much anger, so he stay in the channel...the art of trolling....
<jrtappers> What is a the best software for drawing schematics in ubuntu?
<aarfer> you kick with no warning?
<ikonia> aarfer: you had a warning - you continued
<ikonia> aarfer: stop it.
<Katronix> is there a better channel to be in for help with Ubuntu web servers?
<aarfer> there is lag you know....
<Kroach> CrossedWire:have you already tried deleting the connection and trying again?
<yeats> Katronix: #ubuntu-server?
<Katronix> yeats thanks
<ikonia> aarfer: are you using debian or ubuntu
<aarfer> ikonia,  right now i'm on crunchbang. but my main computer is ubuntu.
<aarfer> ikonia,  how come?
<ikonia> aarfer: oh, I'm confused as you are asking the same questions in #debian suggesting you are using debian
<nearst> crunchbang is debian. unless ure using 9 release. they still ubuntu
<decci> Hello All
<aarfer> i just did because the questions i had would be the same thing on debian or ubuntu or linuxmint. i wasn't getting a response in here.   :)
<decci> Hopw you all are doing good
<ikonia> aarfer: yeah, so you're breaking the rules of #debian too. not good.
<nearst> *ethic
<decci> I am trying to install Clonezilla on Ubuntu 12.04.1. I need to install Windows Xp on all the 10 client machines. I am aware of DRBL and clonezilla installation but I still have no idea how to configure for Windows Images
<aarfer> so if i am running ubuntu, i am not allowed to go into debian and as them how i might configure gedit?
<ikonia> aarfer: correct, check the /topic in #debian, but we are moving off this channels topic
<decci> I am following http://geekyprojects.com/cloning/setup-a-clonezilla-server-on-ubuntu/
<decci> But it doesnt explain how to do for Windows Images
<nearst> decci, try using norton-ghost. clonezilla would be slowww im guess.:P
<decci> nearst: I just need to setup through Clonezilla
<yeats> nearst: clonezilla is actually very good (and F/LOSS)
<ikonia> decci: contact either clonezilla support resources, or the people who wrote that guide
<yeats> decci: it takes an image of the full disk, so you don't have to worry about which OS is running
<user575123> i installed bumblebee on ubuntu 12.10 and programs started with 'optirun' eats my cpu very much. Anybody help?
<nearst> yeats, ya. just guessing that :)
<yeats> nearst: not helpful
<jrtappers> What is a the best software for drawing schematics in ubuntu?
<aarfer> ok ikonia gotcha.  next time i'll ask ubuntu questions from my debian computer.
<decci> yeats: Do I need to place Windows complete image under some folder like /clonezilla
<aarfer> ooops. sorry, i meant ubuntu questions from my ubuntu computer and deb questions from my debian computer. heh.
<ikonia> aarfer: it doesn't matter what OS your computer running, but that you ask questions about the OS you have the problem with
<yeats> decci: I would do what ikonia suggests and ask in a clonezilla venue
<|UsQUE|> hi all
<|UsQUE|> got some weard issue in cups, I want to print PDF file on my Windows PC to cups server but seems not to print the pdf files.. when I print other files like word or txt they all work :S
<aarfer> i have 7 hard drives in my computer, i just installed ubuntu on one of them, (one of the hard drives is a SSD) it installed just fine. but after when i boot, it (the SSD with the OS) shows as sdg  is there a way to make it show up as sda? or is it too late for that?
<|UsQUE|> anyone any clue whats going wrong,
<|UsQUE|> ?
<|UsQUE|> and cups logs are empty
<Dra|n> hi
<gaf> if i have a server 10.04 and a desktop 12.04. would i find too much deifferences when installing ppa's and otherpkgs?
<ikonia> gaf: differences ? in what
<gaf> in versions, idk
<ikonia> gaf: you can't share versions
<Dra|n> gat imposible!
<ikonia> gaf: PPA's are version specific
<user575123> programs started with bumblebee (optirun) eats cpu very much. Anybody knows how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> gaf, you cvan't mix release version ppas/packages
<gaf> mm, ok
<aarfer> ikonia,  so, when i upgrade to 13.04 the upgrader will upgrade the virtualbox ppa to whatever 13.04 is called right?
<ikonia> aarfer: no
<ikonia> aarfer: you need to disable PPA's before upgrading
<aarfer> ikonia,  i'll have to del and add a new ppa?
<aarfer> ok.
<ikonia> and you should consider removing any PPA/3rd party software before upgrading
<jrtappers> can I check grub-reboot options easily, or enable a debug mode? I want to see if it was set without rebooting
<ikonia> jrtappers: not really
<nick07> hello my ubuntu stops during install, i have log file which like to be in a loop
<nick07> maybe anyone can trace the error in the logfile to find the problem?
<nick07> this is the error, which loops continu
<nick07> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558399/
<apple> quit
<apple> q
<nick07> anyone any idea?
<compdoc> nick07, which ubuntu?
<nick07> 12.10
<compdoc> stalling at install seems to be a common issue
<|UsQUE|> is it possible to extend the existing filesystem EXT4 without losing data ?
<Dra|n> sure
<nick07> can i do something about it?
<|UsQUE|> Dra|n, how?
<|UsQUE|> :)
<offender> hi everyone! burn all jews in oven!
<offender> burn all jews in gas oven
<Dra|n> well ur main task wold be
<yeats> !ops | offender
<ubottu> offender: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<offender> burn all jews in GAS oven
<compdoc> nick07, you can try 12.04. But there may be bios options that are messing it up too
<Dra|n> that you have to read some at google.com
<nick07> i tried alternate 12.04, same issue
<compdoc> nick07, is the sceen going blank? does it seem to keep installing
<compdoc> Setting locale failed - seems an odd error
<nick07> no not black, the little round loading logo is keeping turning.. the log file looks like to be in a loop, the OS is not freezed. I can abort and use the live mode if i like
<sam123> Is there a good safe over-Internet Windows-to-Linux remote desktop program?
<compdoc> nick07, do you have it connected to the internet?
<nick07> yes
<nearst> sam123, try remmina
<nick07> have you seen my log file?
<compdoc> yes, but means nothing to me because Ive never seen it before. If that occured I would google the error.
<compdoc> Does your mainboard have UEFI bios?
<blez> someone worked with xdotool?
<mmmbud> yo
<mmmbud> all my youtube videos are blue
<mmmbud> i take it somthing is up with flash
<Dra|n> nice man
<Dra|n> thats 5D
<Dra|n> got glasses for it ?
<blez> what's the channel for X development?
<k1l_> mmmbud: which ubuntu, which video driver?
<nic013> anyone using globe tattoo prepaid here??
<otak> there is #xorg
<mmmbud> k1l_,
<mmmbud> nvidia
<nic013> anyone using globe tattoo prepaid here??
<k1l_> nic013: is there a ubuntu support question behind that?
<k1l_> mmmbud: again: which ubuntu? which video driver is in use? that should be fixed alot time ago
<nic013> uhm...i just wanna know if there's anyway I can subscribe to my ISP's promos without removing the sim  card and putting it in my phone
<k-stz> hello i installed 12.04 just now and when i boot i get "boot sector error, no os installed" and it loops like this, BUT when I use livecd and choose the entry "boot from harddisk" i get into the fresh install..?
<compdoc> k-stz, is there more than 1 hdd in the system?
<glphvgacs> is uxterm the same as xterm?
<k-stz> compdoc: yes the other one has windows on it
<k-stz> also after i choose the livecd entry i get into grub and it  shows it all properly
<MakiAto> #windows-legacy
<compdoc> k-stz, its possible grub is writing to the wrong drive. Or that you have a UEFI bios
<BluesKaj> mmmbud, in a terminal , glxinfo | grep OpenGL  ,  the line with "OpenGL version string: ...shows the driver . you'll probly need to install mesa-utils for the glxinfo command to work
<nic013> uhm...i just wanna know if there's anyway I can subscribe to my ISP's promos without removing the sim  card and putting it in my phone
<glphvgacs> where is the config file for wallpaper?
<jrib> glphvgacs: It's probably stored in dconf; why?
<tvoss> #phablet
<glphvgacs> jrib: i want to change it
<funny> hi
<jrib> glphvgacs: can't you right click on the desktop and access the settings that way?
<karansac> Hi everyone
<k-stz> compdoc: ok check this out: If i use the bios boot menu, it only shows the dvd-drive
<glphvgacs> jrib: yes, thanks
<mohamed> can anyone please help me setup my canon printer on ubuntu
<compdoc> k-stz, is windows version 8?
<jrib> !print | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<k-stz> compdoc: no its a xp and only for gaming
<glphvgacs> jrib: do you know how i can change xterm's setting so it doesn't blink bold fonts?
<k-stz> compdoc: sata 1=winxp, sata2=ubuntu12.04
<karansac> I did a backup of my files on an external HDD before reinstalling. But after fresh install, there seems to be a charset problem with thoses files.
<karansac> Their names appear with strange characters. Do you have any idea how I could solve this?
<jrib> glphvgacs: no I don't know about that
<compdoc> k-stz, I would try disconnecting the windows drive and see what happens
<k-stz> compdoc: yes you got it
<nearst> :)
<mmmbud> blueskaj: ubuntu 13.04
<mmmbud> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mmmbud> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400 GS/PCIe/SSE2
<mmmbud> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 310.32
<mmmbud> OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<mmmbud> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBot1> mmmbud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> mmmbud, tmi
<mmmbud> oops i realised straight away
<mmmbud> sorry
<BluesKaj> mmmbud, that's the same nvidia card and driver that i use ..I'm on KDE without any graphics prtoblems at all
<glphvgacs> jrib: is there a documnetation for that?
<mmmbud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558538/
<k1l_> mmmbud: since ubuntu 13.04 is still in development use the #ubuntu+1 channel please
<jrib> glphvgacs: for what?  Your font issue?  Can you describe in more detail what you are seeing?  Is it with every program in your shell?  Did it happen by default?  Does it happen with other terminals (like gnome-terminal)?
<BluesKaj> mmmbud, and I'm also running 13.04 , but the 12.10 install is problem free as well
<nic013> uhm...i just wanna know if there's anyway I can subscribe to my ISP's promos without removing the sim  card and putting it in my phone?
<jrib> nic013: how is this related to ubuntu?
<sam-palmisano> hi
<sam-palmisano> hi boys
<makara> hi. Where can I ask about sound editing?
<sam-palmisano> hi makara
<makara> hi
<Dragen> Hello everyone, can I ask for help here?
<sam-palmisano> anyone knows how to add themes on ubuntu?
<theadmin> Dragen: Only if it's related to Ubuntu
<Dragen> Does Lubuntu count?
<theadmin> sam-palmisano: MyUnity provides that capability.
<theadmin> Dragen: Yep
<Dragen> Great.
<sam-palmisano> theadmin .., where is it available??
<theadmin> sam-palmisano: The Software Center, of course, where else do you get apps :P
<imarks> #ubuntu-phone
<imarks> how do you switch channel?
<BluesKaj> mmmbud, have you opened the Nvidia Xserver Settings app and checked the DFP-O colour correction settings ?
<theadmin> imarks: /join #ubuntu-phone
<k1l_> imarks: /join #channelname
<Dragen> I'm trying to download and install LibreOffice, they say there are specific ways of doing so on different distros, but how do I do it? I've heard stuff about Software Center but I can't find it on Lubuntu.
<imarks> oke thx
<sam-palmisano> theadmin.., thank you buddy :)
<k1l_> Dragen: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"?
<Dragen> I just copy and paste it into the command line?
<theadmin> Dragen: I'm not sure why you can't find the SC, it's there on all Ubuntu versions, but you can easily do this via the terminal: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-{base,writer,calc,impress,math,draw}
<k1l_> Dragen: i am not sure if software-center is in lubuntu as standard
<Dragen> I'll try then.
<theadmin> Dragen: You can install software-center via apt-get too, but Lubuntu should come with it...
<Dragen> On the start button (or w/e it's called here) which category do I find it in?
<theadmin> Is there a way to get Java (Swing) menus to integrate with globalmenu without recompiling them?
<theadmin> Dragen: It'd be logical if it's in "System".
<Dragen> Oh, I found it now. :P
<Dragen> Thank you
<code_ph0y> hey guys can someone tell me a program/tutoral on using svn?
<mmmbud> blueskaj its only a blue tint on flash vids
<jrib> Dragen: http://subversion.apache.org/docs/
<Dragen> What is that?
<jrib> code_ph0y: http://subversion.apache.org/docs/
<theadmin> jrib: Mistab. code_ph0y: See the link jrib gave
<jrib> Dragen: wrong nick :)
<code_ph0y> thanks!
<Dragen> OK
<theadmin> code_ph0y: You could go the Ubuntu way and use Bazaar, too, it's svn-compatible.
<mmmbud> this is prettymuch the first time ubuntu has worked for me
<k1l_> mmmbud: like i said before: 13.04 is still in developing. so better ask in #ubuntu+1 since this is not a regular issue on ubuntu
<mmmbud> ok thanks i had it in 12.04 aswell
<Dragen> So what programming language does this "LXTerminal" use?
<theadmin> Dragen: Bash is the default shell in Ubuntu.
<Dragen> Which means that's what used when typing in it?
<theadmin> Dragen: Pretty much.
<Dragen> Or maybe that's not considered programming
<Dragen> Oh ok
<theadmin> Dragen: Well, it's not exactly programming, yeah.
<Dragen> What is it then? Commanding, perhaps?
<BluesKaj> mmmbud, then you probly need a flash update/upgrade or your browser flashplugin is misbehaving
<Fira> Hey :D I got unsatisfiable cross-dependancies that prevents from installing/upgrading/removing anything :(... What can I do to get rid of them ?
<theadmin> Dragen: Scripting, I suppose.
<Fira> Apt advises running install -f but this results in roughly the same thing : impossible cross version requirements and no change
<Dragen> Okay
<Fira> I can't even use remove -f to get rid of packages regardless of deps to reinstall everything
<Fira> So what now ?
<k1l_> Fira: can you pastebin the "apt-get install -f" with output?
<imarks> guys i have just installed ubuntu 12.10 32 bit in virtual box but i dont see a menu on my screen, how can i access the menu?
<theadmin> imarks: Make sure 3D acceleration is enabled in VM properties
<Fira> k1l_, sure: http://pastebin.com/dCRBFH9r
<Fira> basically
<Fira> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of initramfs-tools:
<Fira>  initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.1~); however:
<Fira>   Version of initramfs-tools-bin on system is 0.103ubuntu0.2.
<k1l_> Fira: which ubuntu is it? are there PPA or other sources? why are you root?
<ambrose321> hello
<L3top> Fira: this is almost always due to PPA conflicts. I assume you have stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<Fira> PPA conflicts ? hmm
<GH0> I seem to be having an issue with apt-get and purging/autoremoving/removing. Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/uYTXJff6
<frantic> hey, anyone experienced the touchpad/keyboard  bug with ubuntu/xubuntu??
<ambrose321> i'm wodering if someone can help me with a problem that I have with installing lubuntu in a separate partition (3 actually boot,root and home) alongside Fedora
<Fira> Nope L3top & k1l_ , empty, i'm not running with any kind of custom sources
<ambrose321> hen i have tried this in the past Grub is no longer showing Fedora at boot time
<L3top> Fira: by ppa conflicts I mean conflicting/non-satisfyable dependencies caused by the PPA files in the repo. I see your last reply.
<ambrose321> any ideas as to why that might be?
<k1l_> Fira: please make a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" and show that again
<Fira> already did :( in fact i also tried to run a do-release-upgrade - and as such, as of now i'm not sure wether this is technically a 12.04 or 12.10 ubuntu server (hopefully cloned it before)
<cpare> hello - My computer hung while formatting a USB thumbdrive, and now I can't access it - can someone help me get it working again?
<theadmin> Fira: Well, you could check with lsb_release -c
<k1l_> Fira: what does "lsb_release -r " give you?
<escott> ambrose321, run "update-grub"
<k1l_> Fira: and then take a look into the /etc/apt/sources.list what is mentioned there
<Fira> reads 12.10, but there were quite a few problems during the 12.10 upgrade due to apt-get failing to install pretty much everything in the same fashion
<Fira> sources seems to be 12.04 >_>
<Fira> i can rollback to 12.04 but already had the problem
<theadmin> Fira: Well, that's pretty messed up... I don't think one can do much to fix it :/
<theadmin> APT has no idea how to downgrade properly
<aPpYe> Last night I installed from the mini.iso, I ran 'apt-get install $(cat /path/to/my/package/list)' inside of a screen session ... this morning I found it hung at downloading arialb32.exe from sourceforge.  I was able to gracefully shutdown the machine (shutdown -rF) and chose recovery mode and selected to repair broken packages.  Does this pick up the previously interrupted apt-get or does it simply run 'apt-get -f install' to get mi
<aPpYe> ssing dependencies for packages that did install correctly?
<k1l_> make a quantal instead of the precise in the sources list.
<k1l_> and give it another apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fira> Well it reads 10.04, but sources are quantal :P
<Fira> 12.04*
<k1l_> Fira: wait what?
<eos> hi guys, anyone who knows about infrared devices on ubuntu? I do not seem to be able to work my irda dongle, I have been googling for 2 days.
<Fira> Okay, okay, hang on, let me just roll back to pre-upgrade version, that'll be one less problem to sort out >_<
<k1l_> Fira:  what reads 12.04 and what says in sources.list?
<cpare> hello - My computer hung while formatting a USB thumbdrive, and now I can't access it - can someone help me get it working again?
<escott> cpare, why not just reformat it again
<karthikeyan> gnustep anyone?
<aPpYe> well anyway, I guess it won't hurt to run the package install again after rebooting...
<theadmin> cpare: If the partition table has been damaged you could recreate it with GParted or fdisk
<cpare> theadmin - gpartd is giving me errors on the drive as well
<theadmin> cpare: What is the error?
<solar_sea> Hi. I've installed ubuntu 12.10 on a lvm logical volume, ext4. Then I added another logical volume (nilfs2), added nilfs2 to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, updated grub and managed to boot with nilfs2 as root.
<WBF> I need help, just updated, pressed alt+enter to switch toa different Desktop environment and It just logs me in.
<cpare> theadmin - "Libparted Bug Found! - Input/Output error during read on /dev/sdb"
<escott> cpare, sounds like the usb is/was damaged
<solar_sea> So far so good, but some scripts fails during boot time, and after that mount doesn't list the root mount :) the system works, but when mount doesn't list root as mounted, nilfs2 can't run it's cleaner deamon
<escott> cpare, thats probably why it hung the first time you tried to format
<L3top> Fira: k1l_ sounds like a do release broke because of some other broken thing... now sources are all jacked relating to the original breakage.
<solar_sea> where are the logs from initrd boot process kept after boot, if any ?
<theadmin> cpare: Eh. Sounds problematic alright, could you go to Device -> Recreate partition table and do that?
<cpare> escott - nah, my laptop needs to be re-floated
<archbsdace> WBF: alt+enter? you're meant to select the desktop at login
<WBF> archbsdace, 12.10 :P
<k1l_> L3top: there are some 12.10 packages which dont met 12.04 depencies. so maybe a upgrade to 12,10 will help if its still 12.04 sources
<eos> I do not seem to be able to make it work but it is a 5 year old dongle, with an old chip.
<cpare> theadmin - same error when I try to do that
<Fira> L3top / k1l_ : Rolled back to old snapshot, lsb_release reads 12.04, sources are precise, ran apt-get update/upgrade, still got the same old problem running install -f : http://pastebin.com/9fMzuUw4
<archbsdace> WBF: what do you expect alt+enter to do?
<WBF> archbsdace, to let me select a desktop environment
<archbsdace> WBF: where are you getting this from?
<cpare> escott - I was in the process of making a boot USB to try out a FSF distro :)
<k1l_> WBF: alt+enter doesnt do that
<escott> WBF, you probably want to remove lightdm and install gdm
<nbaleli> hello Im having troubles installing ubuntu on windows8 (newbie question)
<frankenstein_> tell more or nobody is able to help
<L3top> !info initramfs-tools-bin precise
<ubottu> initramfs-tools-bin (source: initramfs-tools): binaries used by initramfs-tools. In component main, is required. Version 0.99ubuntu13.1 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 118 kB
<Fira> hmm
<k1l_> Fira: can you show a "sudo apt-get update" please?
<L3top> something else is broken.... yes that ^
<escott> nbaleli, it usually helps to disable secure boot so that there is one less thing to worry about
<nbaleli> I install using windows installer. It finishes 1st step, then reboots into windows again
<GH0> I am having problems with apt-get/dpkg as files that were needed for the packages removal were deleted. I have tried using the -f flag with apt-get, I tried doing an audit with dpkg, and now I am lost as to how to resolve the issue and get things back working the way they were so I can correctly install packages/remove packages
<Fira> oh, gimme a moment please, VM is cloning :(
<BluesKaj> frankenstein_, help with ?
<nbaleli> escott I followed several how-to's on the web, no luck. Im a complete newbie with this
<Nikon> hi there
<sahin> hello
<Nikon> i need to figure oiut how to add ubuntu to my windows 8 boot loader
<nbaleli> Tried installin ubunto on my laptop aswell and encountered the same issue
<Nikon> was trying easy bcd
<BluesKaj> !uefi | Nikon
<ubottu> Nikon: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nbaleli> Altough a friend of mine installed ubuntu on his laptop, without windows, and it works flawlessly, and the system looks very very nice
<L3top> Nikon: explain... I am guessing you installed ubuntu, and then you installed windows 8?
<sahin> i cant get my ati radeon 6470m graphics card. i can use ubuntu desktop with no problem. but openGL is not working. any of you guys have an idea?
<nwertman> Quick question.  I have a MacBook Air that will not boot any of the USB drives I have (firmware issue).  I've installed rEFIt and done a 'dd' to install the LiveCD onto a 2 gig partition that I have.  When I boot from there, I'm told 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt'
<Nikon> no L3top i had windows 8 first
<nwertman> I'm running 10.8.2 (freshly update).  Unetbootin doesn't help and everything I've tried for USB booting fails.
<L3top> Nikon: then ubuntu should have installed grub in the MBR. You should not be dealing with a win 8 bootloader.
<archbsdace> !uefi | Nikon
<ubottu> Nikon: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nikon> im reading
<L3top> nwertman: whatever you are making the image with has an odd version of syslinux typically.
<nwertman> Does anyone have any instructions on how to blast the LiveCD onto a single partition of my internal hard drive
<nwertman> I downloaded the latest syslinux from the wiki and I grabbed mbr.bin from there.
<lb27> nwertman: what dd command did you use?
<WBF> nwertman, try PLoP boot manager
<nwertman> This is from my latest attempt at USB booting: 'dd conv=notrunc bs=440 count=1 if=mbr.bin of=/dev/rdisk1'
<blez> "Secure Boot" is a new UEFI feature that appeared in 2012, with Windows8 preinstalled computers. The support for this feature has started with Ubuntu 12.10 64bit (see this article) and 12.04.2 64bit, but it is not fully reliable yet, so you may need to disable it in order to be able to boot Ubuntu.
<blez> what about 32bit?
<escott> blez, i didnt think there was a win8 32bit
<lb27> nwertman: why the count=1 ? afaik that wrote only 440b to the disk?
<blez> escott there is
<Boris_> escott: yes there was
<nwertman> Following instructions here: 'http://perpetual-notion.blogspot.fr/2011/08/unetbootin-on-mac-os-x.html"
<blez> that's why I'm asking.
<escott> an oem version? or just an upgrade?
<nwertman> I'm to the point where I'm just blindly following any site that gives me a new approach
<amejia> hi
<amejia> clear
<sunsetlover> guys i need program to manage my mobile (Galaxy S III), any one can help
<amejia> anybody here use DRUSH?
<escott> blez, im pretty sure the 32bit version is bios only.
<lb27> nwertman: ah, ok, I see where I was assuming wrong.  I'm used to just throwing the iso on the disk using dd, but i'm not mac..
<escott> blez, http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463149.aspx
<blez> escott mine tablet/laptop is with 32bit cpu and win8 x86
<piglit> where can i find the usb devices mounted (?) like the keyboard etc ... i mean in the file structure
<blez> and I wanted to install ubuntu on it, but UEFI wasn't supported at this time (month ago)
<Fira> L3top / k1l_ : Well.. Nothing much new, http://pastebin.com/9fMzuUw4
<escott> blez, i know ARM is completely locked down. again i didnt know there was a 32bit x86 tablet
<k1l_> Fira: show the apt-get update please
<Fira> it's @ top
<blez> yea, Acer W510
<k1l_> Fira: no its not
<Fira> huh o_o?
<Fira> oh
<Fira> wrong link >.<'
<Fira> http://pastebin.com/ULwPp5DY
<Fira> sowry!
<L3top> Fira: something is breaking initramfs' ability to configure... the problem is not initramfs, but something else down the pike that is not supposed to be there and cannot be loaded into the kernel, breaking dpkg. You need to find it. my guess is going to be libc6. apt-cache depends libc6  apt-cache rdepends libc6
<jackarg> hello I would like assistance/guidance on installing ubuntu on my new acer (64 bit) running windows 8 thanks
<relapse> Hi
<Fira> Mhmh
<L3top> apt-cache policy libc6
<escott> jackarg, please be more specific. nbaleli same to you
<relapse> I'm having a lot of problems with xubuntu. Logically it shouldnt be much different than Ubuntu with unity, but powermanagement, sound quality, and other tid bits are driving me nuts. Would it be benificial to install Ubuntu 12.10 and just install xubuntu-desktop? Or am I mistaken and there aren't any underlying differences between the two releases?
<escott> relapse, logically it would be very very different from unity
<relapse> escott: I know the UI, i mean drivers/modules etc
<relapse> escott: I mean the underlying core ubuntu os.
<escott> relapse, gnome starts a lot of daemons for the userspace. dbus, pulse, etc
<dem0n> hmm...
<L3top> it is my understanding that only arm8 is locked with win8 UEFI (though red-hat purchased a license)
<dem0n> how is everyone doing today?...
<L3top> escott: ^
<escott> L3top, i think the "license" redhat bought was for x86 and its just a smaller fee (the same that is charged to hardware manufacturers who need to get their drivers signed)
<jackarg> escott: I need help on a lot of subjects but mostly because I can't seem to get the computer to boot off the cd. it said the cd drive as blocked for security reasons. then, once i fixed that problem, I heard windows 8 wasn't always recognized by the ubuntu installer which is a problem since i want to dual boot. So if someone could help me with all of this it would be great!
<dryhay> hi. I'm missing my ibus sometimes. could someone check it, please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<escott> jackarg, disable secure boot
<jackarg> how? it's all in grey in the bios
<Fira> Mmh... Well rdepends shows everything which seems logical, but i'm not too sure what else you want me to look in the rest: http://pastebin.com/kMPtaeiT. I don't assume it's normal for it to read that libc breaks nscd ?
 * mmh ?
<escott> jackarg, cant tell you thats specific to the manufacturer. per the "made for windows 8" contract it must be possible to disable it
 * Fira woopses mmh
<Nikon> hi
<piglit> what location can i find the usb devises as the keyboard etc i can find with lsusb ?
<Nikon> im back
<Nikon> so what do i do now
<escott> piglit, what location?
<Nikon> i disabled that new fangled thing
<Nikon> for the boot
<jackarg> escott: but do you have any guidance on how do disable it somehow? point me to a thread?
<L3top> aha... Fira... I would start trying to remove all of those conflicts first
<piglit> escott: well if you mount a hd it is in media but where are the other usb devices ?
<Nikon> L3top: hai
<escott> jackarg, no. its specific to that bios. i dont know what it says or where it is
<escott> jackarg, so unless you can tell me where i left my keys this morning. i can't tell you how to disable secure boot
<L3top> Fira: if it suggests that this will hoze your system, and do you REALLY want to do it and makes you type "do as I say" do NOT>
<escott> piglit, you don't mount devices
<Fira> L3top: sure, but I can't remove anything since practically everything depends on the libc :(
<blez> jackarg to disable secure boot, you must set a password first
<blez> afaik.
<L3top> libc is installed
<Fira> Yeah
<Nikon> L3top: so what do i do now?>\
<L3top> libc does not depend on them...
<L3top> What is the device Nikon
<Fira> Must be understanding something backwards
<piglit> escott: yes i know cant find the right word but there is a dir where the bus and device is
<Nikon> hp envy m6
<Nikon> im on my live cd atm
<escott> piglit, do you want /dev/usb?
<Fira> depend output reads "conflicts: tzdata", remove tzdata reads "libc depends on: tzdata"
<jackarg> blez: you set a password in bios?
<escott> piglit, /dev/bus/usb?
<HiddenCloud> I need help on the ftp thing in ubuntu
<zanegray> jackarg: yes
<HiddenCloud> how do I cd a folder that has spaces in it
<L3top> it is installed, and conflicting with those packages it sees as installed Fira... I am not sure how this situation was created.... remove what you can that conflicts... or are you saying they all do?
<HiddenCloud> it says whenever I cd it file not found
<family`> any one
<jackarg> thankyou all I will try
<L3top> (depend on libc that is fira)
<zanegray> @Hidden cd directory\ with\ spaces
<Fira> I think they all do, yeah o_o
<escott> !tab | HiddenCloud
<ubottu> HiddenCloud: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dem0n> HiddenCloud: cd fiile\ name
<HiddenCloud> o yeah
<HiddenCloud> ty
<family`> try to use ctrl+h
<L3top> Fira: can you apt-get install --reinstall libc6
<MadsRC> is there any way to create a link to a folder, that upon deletion of said link won't also delete the content of the linked folder?
<piglit> escott: thank you that is what i was looking for ... must get some sleep ik ques
<blez> jackarg yes
<family`> emacs ye
<family`> shafou.com
<zanegray> MadsRC ln -s
<family`> shafou.com
<jrib> MadsRC: that's true of both hard links and symlinks
<zanegray> specificially. ln -s linkname directory
<MadsRC> zanegray, just testet with ln -s and if I delete the link, I also delete what is in the linked folder
<k1l_> family`: no advertising here
<family`> it's not advertising! it's a joke
<R3TR0> I got a blackscreen after installing a driver update with additional drivers, someone knows a solution?
<L3top> !pm | Nikon
<ubottu> Nikon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> MadsRC: it shouldn't.  Can you show a series of commands that shows otherwise on a pastebin?
<zanegray> MadsRC, really? i find that hard to believe
<k1l_> family`: lets stick to ubuntu support in here, thanks
<Nikon> :3
<MadsRC> 2 secs :)
<family`> k1l_: OK
<L3top> R3TR0: what is the GPU? What driver?
<Nikon> i know i just wanted to see what you would do
<Nikon> anywho
<Nikon> what was that link you all were saying last time?
<udi> מי כאן?
<Fira> L3top: pretty much anything fails due to unmet deps, including --reinstall'ing libc (even with -f) o_O' ... Might as well just reinstall from scratch, damned thing is a light install on a KVM host and all data is on a different drive... Thanks alot for the help anyhow :S
<R3TR0> k1l, i asked him earlier. he told me to press strg alt f1 to open the console. i just tried that but the console didnt show up
<udi> ?
<udi> ?
<L3top> Sorry Fira... that's an ugly rock and hard place
<family`> ctrl+alt+T R3TR0
<mussa> هاي
<k1l_> R3TR0: then try to select the recovery entry in grub menue
<MadsRC> You guys were right... Guess it was because I testet it through SMB on a windows machine... Deleting the link on a windows machine through smb deletes the content of the linked folder aswel as the link
<R3TR0> ctrl alt and t works in the beginning too?
<R3TR0> i start ubuntu and the login screen doesnt show up, only a blackscreen
<k1l_> R3TR0: no that only works in the desktop mode
<L3top> !hr | udi
<ubottu> udi: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<k1l_> R3TR0: press shift to get to grub menu and select recovery there
<L3top> hmmm... that looks quite wrong...
<R3TR0> when do i have to press shift?
<R3TR0> when the blackscreen shows up?
<L3top> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Nikon> L3top: i hate to bug you but was it uedi?
<L3top> thats it.
<k1l_> R3TR0: when booting
<R3TR0> booting? when exactly is that
<L3top> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface Nikon
<R3TR0> when i chose ubuntu or after it showed the blackscreen
<k1l_> R3TR0: instead of choosing ubuntu you need to choose "ubuntu recovery"
<GH0> How can I resolve this messag?  postgresql-contrib-9.1 : Depends: libossp-uuid16 but it is not going to be installed
<L3top> family`: don't spam in pm.
<GH0> Specifically about the part where it determines that it doesn't want to be installed.
<GH0> I have tried doing autoclean, clean, purge, autoremove, update, etc. But I can't fix this problem that I am having with apt-get
<k1l_> !guidelines > family`
<ubottu> family`, please see my private message
<R3TR0> so I start my PC, then there is the Option. I only have 3 options, Windows, Ubuntu and something like windows recovery
<L3top> !nomodeset | R3TR0 I would try this. I am assuming you moved to a proprietary driver.
<ubottu> R3TR0 I would try this. I am assuming you moved to a proprietary driver.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nikon> pok
<Nikon> ok
<GH0> If I try to do a sudo apt-get -f install libossp-uuid16 I basically run into a bunch of errors with apt-get
<Nikon> how do i over write my windows boot with grub
<al__> is there a simple way to set up clamav to 'sudo freshclam' periodically and clamscan periodically without having to deal with cron jobs?
<fuxkingUSA> shafou.com
<fuxkingUSA> welcome to Jpan
<L3top> Nikon: I would chroot the install from a live disk after binding/mounting a lot of things, and grub-install /dev/sd* where * is the drive number.
<genii-around> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<LadyNikon> woah there is a Nikon as well
<L3top> ty genii-around
<Nikon> Hai LadyNikon
<Nikon> :3
<L3top> That was a much nicer answer than mine... lol
<R3TR0> how can i boot from a cd, i burnt the cd with the iso on the download page for ubuntu 12.04 LTS. is that the right one?
<L3top> R3TR0: is this a wubi install?
<L3top> R3TR0: sorry was confusing your issue with nikons
<R3TR0> ahh ok
<L3top> R3TR0: yes... that is a good one... but I do not understand the question. how do you boot from a CD? Is that the question?
<R3TR0> yeah, kinda
<robzye> hey guys im having some problems installing catalyst (amd) on ubuntu 12.10. running a 5xxx card with a i5 (intel). i've checked the web but everytime i find an answer there is always a little step that goes wrong which they don't explain :/
<L3top> R3TR0: I would burn it to a usb drive, and in the bios of the device set the device order. The same can be done for CD
<R3TR0> ive found this, is that the same? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD i guess so
<L3top> *device boot order
<R3TR0> well, i lost my usb so i have to use the cd
<L3top> R3TR0: depending on the device, some have an f key you can hit at startup to choose the boot device, some you will have to change in the bios.
<L3top> That is a good link to get you going R3TR0
<R3TR0> ahh ok
<R3TR0> well, ill try that now
<R3TR0> if i still have a question ill come back
<dem0n> got to run take care everyone
<dem0n> got to play some shadowgun...i luv that game!
<zumaz203> Does anyone know how to fix rezolution on login screen?  the upper buttons windows are out of place and cant see them
<jyg> I'm using 12.04 for a few months now and just yesterday something strange started where a while after booting up the headphone jack will stop working.  If I shut my computer down, pull out the laptop battery, hit the power button, put the batter back, and then boot up, that's the only way normal headphone functionality is restored
<jyg> the "stop working" means, when i plug in the headphone i get no audio from the headphones and the laptop speakers output the audio instead
<SonikkuAmerica> jyg: Try [ sudo alsamixer ]
<L3top> jyg I would like to see an output of sudo aplay -l in a pastebin
<L3top> jyg: chances are this is a pulse issue.
<jyg> ok sure... let me set something back to as they were before i started mucking around, and then i'll get that in paste bin, 2 min.  thanks, brb.
<SonikkuAmerica> zumaz203, is this lightdm?
<L3top> pulse audio... 60% of the time, it works every time.
<zumaz203> SonikkuAmerica yes
<nearst> hi ppl
<SonikkuAmerica> zumaz203, one second...
<al__> Does system monitor process list show cpu usage % for 1 of however many cores (ie, how much of a single core that process is using)?  Or does it average across what cpu resources are available?
<escott> 60% seems to be a very low estimate
<SonikkuAmerica> zumaz203: Run [ xrandr -q ] in a terminal for me.
<L3top> every time is a bold statement. I think the math works
<escott> al__, at the process level it would show aggregate usage. so with 4 processors one process can use up to 400% of cpu
<SonikkuAmerica> L3top: LOL. I believe the Pulse issue got fixed in 12.10, correct me if I'm wrong.
<samiasm> can somebody help me with getting my wifi USB to work?
<ikillcypher> hi guys how to check if im using x86 or x64 ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> L3top: That is, the one jyg mentioned
<robzye> Ubuntu - the place that make all window's users press 'automatic installation'. why is everything so compliacted ;_;
<al__> escott: ah, thanks.  so with 4 cores, 400% is really 100% of capacity.
<SonikkuAmerica> ikillcypher: [ uname -a ]
<escott> ikillcypher, uname -i
<L3top> lotta weird hw out there... gets gooey with subdevices like weirdo swap pluggable headphone jacks in my experience... that could be very true SonikkuAmerica... I am not on quantal... I am a dinosaur.
<escott> al__, yes
<ikillcypher> i686 ?
<ikillcypher> what is that
<genii-around> ikillcypher: Or even just uname -i
<escott> al__, and fully loaded is 4
<SonikkuAmerica> ikillcypher: i686 is advanced 32-bit arch.
<escott> ikillcypher, 32bit
<ikillcypher> so how do I get a 64bit ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> L3top: What do mean, dinosaur?
<ikillcypher> as I need it for android building
<escott> ikillcypher, download the 64bit version and install it
<ikillcypher> no other way of upgrading ?
<escott> ikillcypher, no
<tgm4883_> ikillcypher, nope
<L3top> 10.04 is my main use SonikkuAmerica.
<SonikkuAmerica> ikillcypher: Make sure your computer is 64-bit capable though.
<SonikkuAmerica> L3top: Oh.
<samiasm> wifi specialists in here?
<ikillcypher> 4GB RAM
<SonikkuAmerica> (I could've warned zumaz203 about that.)
<genii-around> ikillcypher: To find out if your system is 64bit capable: udo lshw -C cpu| grep width
<escott> ikillcypher, so?
<tgm4883_> ikillcypher, pastebin 'lscpu'
<L3top> samiasm: just ask the real question... if someone knows they will answer
<jyg> L3top:   http://pastebin.com/nhn01Df9
<SonikkuAmerica> samiasm: If it's Ubuntu-related, we'll gladly answer. Be specific.
<genii-around> ikillcypher: I cropped the "s" out of suso in that command, but you get the idea
<SonikkuAmerica> *sudo
<ikillcypher> yes I did
<ikillcypher> width: 64 bits
<ikillcypher>  width: 64 bits
<ikillcypher>  width: 64 bits
<FloodBot1> ikillcypher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> ikillcypher: So, yes, your computer will do the 64bit version
<k-stz> compdoc: hey I solved the boot problem: apparently my hdd wasn't "high" enough in the boot sequence of the bios setup...
<L3top> Not what I was hoping would be the prob jyg. My guess still lands with pulse.
<compdoc> k-stz, yup
<samiasm> I got a TL-WN822N and I downloaded drivers from linux wireless. After compiling nothing works. Worked fine before. Had to recompile cause of kernel update
<jyg> L3top: what were you suspecting?
<ikillcypher> where do I get the x64 bit and I just install over ?
<L3top> jyg: I was hoping that you would have two subdevices, one of which being the headphones jack.
<samiasm> 12.04 64 bit is what I am using btw
<Lofde_> i am ssh'd into a ubuntu box, and i have a command i want to run (i am just running google chrome /opt/google...) i want to 'launch' this on the x:0 screen (tty7) what flags or additions do i need to add in there to tell this thing to run this on the screen of the remote host and not in the ssh window i am logged into?
<SonikkuAmerica> samiasm: Compilation or run-time errors?
<SonikkuAmerica> ikillcypher: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<L3top> jyg: that I can fix... my pulse fix is always the same. Remove it. See if it does what you want. I fear that is not the recommended solution.
<jyg> L3top:  what was stranger, before my full power-off, i booted to windows and it suffered the same problem.  its almost as those the audio system on ubuntu freaks the card out in some way
<blez> Have a new PC with the Windows 8 logo or using UEFI firmware?
<blez> Please use a 64-bit flavour of Ubuntu desktop.
<blez> Learn more ›
<mihajlo> hy I need help
<blez> what about 32bit ?
<samiasm> don't think so. Can I redo the process to find out if there are any errors?
<FloodBot1> blez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> jyg: not the answer... more likely hardware problem if it is floating across OSs
<SonikkuAmerica> blez: (Please watch your flooding) Typically because Windows 8 hardware and UEFI hardware use 64-bit processors.
<SonikkuAmerica> blez: You'll NEED the 64-bit version to run it on UEFI hardware.
<zlatan> hi, when I start skype I get Segmentation fault...what is solution to this?
<escott> Lofde_, you want it to display on the ssh servers X server and not on the ssh clients X server
<mihajlo> I instaled ubuntu 12.10 on my new notebook and i cant boot, i get error 'starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon'
<Lofde_> escott, yes
<escott> Lofde_, in that case you would "export DISPLAY=:0"
<mihajlo> can someone help....
<mihajlo> I instaled ubuntu 12.10 on my new notebook and i cant boot, i get error 'starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon'
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | mihajlo
<ubottu> mihajlo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<escott> Lofde_, and then probably also set XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority
<dmku> samiasm, i'm not sure, that you had to build the driver. This page tell, that  one of default modules supports your device: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<SonikkuAmerica> mihajlo: You'll need to send "nomodeset" to GRUB for your install to work
<Lofde_>  /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome  --start-maximized --kiosk http://www.google.com   (here is my command escott where in that would those strings go)
<samiasm> it does. The connection broke down often though and it got better after building the new drivers. I just have to recompile after kernel updates which is pretty annoying
<mihajlo> SonikkuAmerica: can you explain me how to do that, im new to linux...
<blez> SonikkuAmerica so, no 32bit support.. ever?
<SonikkuAmerica> mihajlo: To do that, when the Ubuntu start screen shows up from your live media, hit F6 and select "nomodeset" from the menu.
<escott> Lofde_, you will need to use env or run it in a shell
<escott> Lofde_, if you dont want to export that is
<SonikkuAmerica> blez: I didn't say that, but 32-bit installs simply do not work on UEFI Secure Boot. They will if you still have a BIOS though.
<SonikkuAmerica> *They = 32-bit installs
<escott> Lofde_, you can locally declare env variables for a command with bash as VARIABLE=value /executable --options
<blez> so when will a 32bit version be released? Any info?
<SonikkuAmerica> blez: There are 32-bit versions on Ubuntu's download page: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<escott> SonikkuAmerica, is that true? i know the boot loader would have to be a 64bit bootloaders, but can a 64bit bootloader not boot a 32bit kernel?
<blez> no, 32bit version that work with UEFI
<escott> blez, there are some complexities because with bios it is in 16bit mode until the kernel starts, with UEFI64 (which is what windows has) then it is in 64bit mode before the kernel is booted
<tgm4883_> blez, read this for more info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1025555
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1025555 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu32bits is incompatible with recent (UEFI) computers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SirNikon> hi
<escott> blez, besides 64bit is better and you have the hardware so just use it
<Lofde_> escott, sweet thank you!
<tgm4883_> escott, +1
<blez> I don't have the hardware..
<blez> my cpu is 32bit
<ikonia> that's unlikley
<hunterdouglas> Hello, I am having some difficulty interpreting the output of fdisk -l on a dedicated server i just rented, I am told that there are 4 physical HDDs, 2 120GB SSD's and 2 2TB HDD's, the SSD's being used in raid1 and the HDD's not being mounted or partitioned yet,
<ikonia> as yoiu have an EFI board
<escott> blez, then you dont have Windows 8 UEFI
<SonikkuAmerica> escott: You are correct. A 32-bit EFI can boot a 32-bit kernel; a 64-bit EFI can boot a 64-bit kernel, but neither EFI can load the opposite kernel (is my understanding).
<SonikkuAmerica> *UEFI
<blez> http://ark.intel.com/products/70105/Intel-Atom-Processor-Z2760-1MB-Cache-1_80-GHz
<blez> Instruction Set	32-bit
<tgm4883_> blez, what laptop do you have
<blez> Acer W510
<blez> it's a tablet/laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> "OS kernel architecture (32 or 64-bit) must be the same as the EFI architecture (unless "eficross" is used, which is available from kernel 3.4)"
<hunterdouglas> can you help me interpret this?  fdisk -l output http://pastebin.com/jWKLKqaG
<SirNikon> how do i fix this
<SirNikon> http://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z421/karou_/50BBB77F-F204-467D-8BE6-EBA4DB950556-1805-000000FA434EDBFA_zpsccab7a40.jpg
<tgm4883_> blez, I doubt you are using UEFI on that
<SonikkuAmerica> So if one has 12.10 and eficross it might work.
<rhughes> hello
<blez> tgm4883 it's uefi.
<ikonia> blez: then you have a 64bit cpu
<blez> SonikkuAmerica I tried 12.10 with wubi, month ago, it didn't worked
<blez> ikonia read the specs
<hunterdouglas> i would like to use the 2 TB HDD's as /home but i am at a loss for the use of fdisk
<escott> hunterdouglas, don't use fdisk. use parted or gparted
<ikonia> blez: that cpu won't be on an EFI board though
<SirNikon> LadyNikon: hey
<ikonia> blez: what board are you using
<tgm4883_> blez, Note: The 32-bit editions of Windows don't support UEFI features. Only 64-bit editions of Windows can take advantage of the features that 64-bit UEFI firmware enables. Fortunately, the CSM in current UEFI implementations enables 32-bit operating systems and other operating systems that don't support UEFI to boot on hardware that has UEFI firmware. But, operating systems that require a CSM to boot can't use UEFI-specific features because the
<tgm4883_>  CSM emulates earlier BIOS.
<tgm4883_> so it sounds like it's just running in legacy mode
<scooby> I am running xubuntu and have two users.  I would like the system to auto-log-in to the user scooby when the system starts rather than asking me whih user.  How do I do this?
<JimmyNeutron> After installing Ubuntu 12.10 in VBox 4.2.6, it ask me to hit enter to reboot.  After hitting the Enter key, the system says "The system is going down for reboot now!" and just hangs there.  Anyone encounter this?
<tgm4883_> yes, CSM is the BIOS mode
<blez> I have no idea from UEFI
<hunterdouglas> escott:  i still do not understand what i am looking for exactly, never done anything like this before
<blez> my older laptops didn't had it
<tgm4883_> blez, basically, you are using BIOS mode
<blez> I'm pretty sure it's UEFI..
<tgm4883_> blez, so just install 32-bit ubuntu
<blez> it didn't worked.
<tgm4883_> blez, did you not just read what I posted
<tgm4883_> blez, for what reason didn't it work?
<escott> hunterdouglas, well start by describing what you need to do
<blez> I don't know. After rebooting with WUBI it said something like "Fixing problems..." it took like 30mins and after restart it runned win8 again
<blez> that was month+ ago
<hunterdouglas> i have a server, with 4 physical hard drives in it, i am told that they are in 2 raid 1 pairs. i need to know where each partition is currently mounted, if even mounted. and configure them so that the 2TB disks are mounted as /home
<gigatropolis> is there a schedule for adding libreoffice 4.0 to ubuntu 12.10 ?
<JimmyNeutron> hunterdouglas, run mount
<escott> hunterdouglas, and cat /proc/mdstat
<blez> and that was with disabled secureboot
<benjad> Anybody good with install issues.  Savage S3 video card, trying to install.  worked in 12.04, can't get usable screen on live CD to install on 12.10 for ubuntu, or lubuntu
<ikonia> savage S3 - wow, that's old
<benjad> yup, tried lubuntu, but screen always corrupts, so came back to ubuntu, and having same issue.. worked in 12.04
<benjad> can't install from graphic live cd
<ikonia> tried safe graphics mode
<k1l_> gigatropolis: i dont think that is gonna to happen
<SonikkuAmerica> benjad: Try using "nomodeset": When the Ubuntu start menu pops up, select you language, press F6 and select "nomodeset" from the menu.
<benjad> how do I get to it
<hunterdouglas> right now /dev/md2 is on /home (98GB) and /dev/md0 is on /data (1908GB)
<benjad> screen is corrupted from the get-go.. the I get the    symbol = symbol, and the 12.10 , but hte 1st menu screen is corrupted, can;t get to launguage slection
<escott> hunterdouglas, and what do you want
<hunterdouglas> i would like to switch them around so that /dev/md0 is on /home 1908GB, and /dev/md2 is on /data 98 GB
<R3TR0> im back, i managed to start booting from the cd and opened the console
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: just change the mount points in fstab and reboot
<escott> hunterdouglas, well thats going to be time consuming. you will just have to copy everything around
<ikonia> or unmount/remount
<hunterdouglas> escott:  it is a brand new server with nothing AFAIK in either location
<SonikkuAmerica> benjad: That giant menu that you see after the "symbol = symbol" won't appear?
<khaos> hello, is there anyway to remap the fn keyboard shortcuts for a laptop? I'm using 12.10 64
<escott> hunterdouglas, then just change the mountpoints in /etc/fstab
<benjad> yup.. i get the equals screen.. the 12.10 with the changing dots appears, but the menu is corrupt.  same thing happens with lubuntu
<R3TR0> l3top, is there a list of drivers which you can download from the "Additional Drivers" tab?
<SonikkuAmerica> benjad: You are aware that you have to select "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" first?
<L3top> R3TR0: if you can tell me what your hardware is, I can tell you the best driver for it
<SonikkuAmerica> benjad: before you get all that
<hunterdouglas> change mount points then reboot? that simple?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: yup
<hunterdouglas> huh, thanks ikonia , escott. you two have been wonderful
<R3TR0> i5 CPU 3.20 GHz 6 GB RAM Ati Radeon HD 5750 64 Bit
<alo21> hi...
<L3top> R3TR0: give me a second and I will give you a pastebin of what to do
<escott> hunterdouglas, you will have a small set of files in /home you should copy over but it wont be much
<R3TR0> L3top: the thing is, that ive installed a driver from the additional drivers and i want to uninstall it. is that possible if i boot from the cd and use the console there?
<hunterdouglas> actually, there was no data at all escott
<JimmyNeutron> hunterdouglas, If it's a clean system with not much data on it, why not just reinstall again from scratch?
<khaos> hello, is there anyway to remap the fn keyboard shortcuts for a laptop? I'm using 12.10 64
<escott> hunterdouglas, /home wont be empty
<hunterdouglas> JimmyNeutron: i dont have access to reinstall and configure
<hunterdouglas> escott:  i have looked, there was nothing in /home
<escott> hunterdouglas, that should not be the case
<JimmyNeutron> hunterdouglas, Doing it remotely? if yes, then okay.
<L3top> http://www.pastebin.ca/2316914
<L3top> R3TR0: ^
<L3top> R3TR0: type exit when done so you arent running amok as root
<esph> Any recommendations for a backup software? I'll be RMA-ing a laptop, which will be wiped (because they test it with windows, they say), and I want to be able to return it like it was when it gets back.
<yeats> !backup | esph
<ubottu> esph: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<R3TR0> so i paste these lines you sent me
<R3TR0> and after that is done i write "exit"
<R3TR0> is that right?
<yeats> esph: I would personally avoid deja dup/duplicity for that, FYI
<jackarg> hello I have an acer with windows 8 64 bit and I want to know why the ubuntu cd installer goes straight to the demo version and dosen't give me the standard option menu
<yeats> jackarg: you can press a key when booting to get the menu
<esph> yeats: so HomeUserBackup or MondoMindi would work for me?
<jackarg> yeats: what do you mean?
<dmku> I have question about output redirecting. For ex, I try to test logrotate: #logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.conf > logtest
<dmku> But only part of output will be redirected to file, and other strings will be displayed on the standard output. What can I do to redirect all output of this command?
<ania_> you are being watched
<hunterdouglas> either way, i got it now with no ill effects, it was literally a fresh install of 10.04, Old i know but some of my software has issues with the version of vsftpd bundled with 12.04 +
<yeats> esph: I haven't used those.  The reason for my cautioning against duplicity/deja dup is that the files are stored opaquely and are not easily browseable.
<L3top> correct R3TR0
<yeats> jackarg: when the live cd starts you can press a key to get to the menu
<yeats> jackarg: it doesn't present the menu by default
<jackarg> so before it goes into the live demo version I press any key for it to show up?
<relapse> Hi, is it worth installing the 13.04 beta? Or should I just wait another month.
<archbsdace> relapse: best to wait till release
<archbsdace> relapse: if you do decide to try before release help is in #ubuntu+1
<yeats> jackarg: I don't have one handy to test, but yes, I think it will come up with any key - if not, maybe Esc or shift?
<relapse> Word
<BluesKaj> relapse, lots of ppl are trying 13.04 , includiong me , best to ask in #ubuntu+1 though
<R3TR0> L3top: The lines after <enter password>, do i paste all of them at once in or one after one
<relapse> I'm experiencing a lot of issues with xubuntu that I do NOT experience in ubuntu. Would I experience the same issues if I installed ubuntu and then xubuntu-desktop?
<bodq> can you recomment a tiling window manager? I've tried ion3 and xmonad. are there other worthwhile options?
<relapse> bodq: dwm
<relapse> or awesomewm
<hunterdouglas> i cannot seem to install openjdk-7-jre using apt-get any tips?
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone still encountering the Low graphics mode error every now and then?  Most of the time, it boots up fine, but every now and then, I encounter the low graphics mode.
<JimmyNeutron> this is 12.10 w/ all the latest patch and Bumblebee installed
<bodq> relapse, thanks. did you it with xinerama?
<relapse> nah
<dmku> bodq awesome is awesome.
<napster> Please let me know if anyone succeeds in dual booting your GNex with Android and Ubuntu
<jackarg> yeats: i pressed all that while there was the ubuntu logo on the purple bkg with the loading dots. It jumped straight to the live version.
<intrader> My laptop is overheating (pSensor(temp2)>97C and shuts down while displaying video - linux 12.10 . The laptop is a lenovo t61 - same video on XP with same browser (firefox) does not overheat.
<k-stz> I got the pci wlan-card "pce-n13" on ubuntu 12.04 but it loaded with the wrong (module?).. lspci shows it with RT2790 but I know it must be RT2860. It finds networks but can't connect to WPA networks, any help?
<moitim> salut
<hunterdouglas> openjdk-7-jre has no instalation candidate? and i need java 7 for a server
<ikonia> !java | hunterdouglas
<ubottu> hunterdouglas: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mihajlo> I instaled ubuntu 12.10 on my new notebook and i cant boot, i stop at 'starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon'
<abcdeef> hello
<scooby> I want to logout from the command line, when I do gnome-session-quit I get a WARNING, Failed to call logout and it does not work - how do I logout from the command line
<hunterdouglas> ikonia:  this is on a server, only CLI is available
<abcdeef> how can i become a master of internet?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: so ?
<ikonia> abcdeef: grow up
<ikonia> !topic | abcdeef
<ubottu> abcdeef: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<layer3> [troy] l op me
<datruth> I'm using virutalbox (windows xp)  as my guest o/s and I'd like to use my microphone in windows xp how an I do this?
<JimmyNeutron> abcdeef, Browse the internet for life? :)
<layer3> [troy] l op troy
<ikonia> layer3: stop
<layer3> Huh
<abcdeef> thanks Jimmy
<abcdeef> i do that
<abcdeef> i would like to master internet,and know everything
<ikonia> abcdeef: last warning - STOP
<ikonia> !topic | abcdeef
<hunterdouglas> i used apt-get install openjdk-7-jre  earlier today on a different server without issue, yet on this one it will not install
<ikonia> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u15-2.3.7-0ubuntu1~12.10 (quantal), package size 220 kB, installed size 682 kB
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: package is valid, update your repo cache and check again
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: keep in mind it's a 12.10 package
<ikonia> (in that example)
<hunterdouglas> used apt-get update several times, still gives me no installation candidate error
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: please read what I just said
<synaesthetik> I am trying to install  a dualboot of ubuntu studio with osx and I keep getting this error: attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in sda1 failed
<hunterdouglas> ikonia:  half of what you just said i do not understand fully
<ikonia> synaesthetik: what model macbook
<synaesthetik> late 2009
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: ok - so what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<synaesthetik> I forget the exact number
<ikonia> synaesthetik: are you using refit ?
<synaesthetik> yes
<hunterdouglas> 10.04 server 64 bit
<ikonia> synaesthetik: you're disk shoudn't be "vfat" as far as I'm aware
<synaesthetik> i didn't format it as that
<ikonia> !info openjdk-7-jre lucid
<chiptek> Hallo! I installed Ubuntu 12.10 earlier and I was wondering if this channel could give me some instructions if it's possible to move the sidebar to a "traditional" taskbar at the bottom. 'tis driving me quite mad.
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7-jre does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: ok, so that is not a valid 10.04 package from the official ubuntu repos
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: so either your other machines are not 10.04 or you are using an external repo
<hunterdouglas> that is going to be an issue then. i need java 7 for some apps to run, guess i should restart with 11.10
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: 11.10 is out of support
<ikonia> (pretty much)
<hunterdouglas> i CANT user 12+
<decci> Hi Guys
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: why ?
<FrankieBoyz> hi
<synaesthetik> ikonia i didn't format anything as vfat
<hunterdouglas> vsftpd issues with the management software i use prevents FTP access except to SFTP users, and i need access to standard FTP as well
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: ...sorry don't see how that's a problem with a 12.X release ?
 * FrankieBoyz Picture of my whore cheating ex-girlfriend naked: http://imagetwist.com/isaz6v8d77nj
<decci> I tried installing Clonezilla on Ubuntu 12.04. I can PXE boot client machine through server though I am facing some issue. All I would like to know how shall I configure server so that I can push Windows Xp images for client to get installed
<ikonia> decci: did we suggest where to get this information eaerlier ?
<ikonia> earlier
<decci> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> decci: ok, good, so you know where to get it
<decci> ikonia: But I am not getting help from the forum
<rainy> i cant join ircnet :o
<hunterdouglas> the problem is the management software i use automatically installs the most recent version of VSFTPD, which has issues with this software when ran on 12+, when ran on 10.04 10.10 or 11.04, it runs fine with no issues
<ikonia> decci: that is the place to get the help
<trollboy> I'm out of hardware and a long time linux user.. aeons ago when the earth was young I abandoned ATI cards in favor of being a Nvidia brand whore.. has ATI decided to play nice with linux now, or should I stick with Nvidia?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: vsftpd work on 12.x
<ikonia> trollboy: tone it down
<escott> hunterdouglas, sftp is unrelated to ftp
<hunterdouglas> not with the software I am using it doesnt
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: I assure you it does
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: it's an ftp server
<trollboy> ikonia, sorry, I should have said "fanboy", but that said... my question still stands, is ATI linux-safe or should I stick with Nvidia?
<ikonia> nothing more
<ikonia> trollboy: it's the toss of a coin, depends on your specific hardware, research the cards you want to buy
<archbsdace> trollboy: both work here
<hunterdouglas> ikonia:  http://www.ehcp.net/?q=node/1391
<cerebrate> how do i change my color scheme to reversed emphasis, in the sense of visible text on an invisible background like in the old programs, in xchat
<trollboy> awesome... I remember back in the day ATI required a lot of heavy handed hacking.. I'm more of a fire and forget it kinda guy
<Hasselsaurus> NVidia tends to play nicer with proprietary drivers in my experience
<trollboy> thanks!
<Hasselsaurus> If you have the option, still go NVidia or Intel, IMO
<Bauer> is there any way to allow Ubuntu's Terminal in GTK to copy text when I select it? like Putty does in windows
<Hasselsaurus> but both do work
<rahulsuman> hi
<SiegeLord> Does ubuntu get it's packages from Debian unstable or Debian testing?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: just reading
<escott> SiegeLord, i think it has varied based on the release. usually it is from unstable?
<trollboy> SiegeLord, I don't believe so, not for some time
<maxbit> hy
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: there is a fix in that forum post
<hunterdouglas> yeah, removing 2.5 and installing 2.3 which i have had no luck with
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: no
<Guest28754> can someone please explain to the the steps of finding a drive thats plugged in and mounting that drive?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: changing the chroot_local_user setting
<maxbit> can some one help me with my touch screen i have 3 monitors and one of them has a touch surface but if i touch on it takes the whole desktop as a reference is there a way to bind it on a display???
<hunterdouglas> this one sudo sed -i 's/chroot_local_user=YES/chroot_local_user=NO/g' /etc/vsftpd.conf sudo service vsftpd restart ?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: that says it's tested and working
<trollboy> has ubuntu sussed out 3+ monitors on multiple video cards yet?
<trollboy> that was an issue like.. 6 months ago
<ikonia> trollboy: that's not an ubuntu issue
<hunterdouglas> well i guess i am going to spend another 2 hours reinstalling and configuring again...
<ikonia> trollboy: that's an issue with certain propritary drivers
<rahulsuman> can someone please suggest me a channel for a irc newbie?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: I'really suggest checking information properly
<archbsdace> rahulsuman: #freenode
<jackarg> I have now the ubuntu installer running on my acer which i bought with windows 8 (64 bit) and it does not recognize windows 8 as an operating system. I now need to edit a partition I think, but I have no idea how. Any help or other options?
<rahulsuman> thanks, and how do i leave this channel
<archbsdace> rahulsuman: /part
<hunterdouglas> i am sorry ikonia, i dont have to go through this very often, and i can not remember absolutely every detail
<ikonia> rahulsuman: /part
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: it's fine, it's just wise to check things out before rushing into assumptions
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: eg: the thread you said showed it worked...also gave a solution if you read it fully
<hunterdouglas> yeah, i wasnt trying to assume anything i just remember i used to use 10.04 without any issues at all, so i wanted to go back to it after running into countless issues with 12.04 on my last server
<hunterdouglas> ill put a ticket in to reinstall to 12.04 then, Thanks again ikonia
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: if you hit problems, come back and we'll worth them through
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: I'm confident any issue will be config rather than a genuine blocker
<hunterdouglas> yep, thanks ikonia you have been a wonderful help
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: vsftpd has been stable for a long time and it's just a dumb ftp server....it's hard to "break" it
<hunterdouglas> should i go with 12.04 or 12.10
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: 12.04 if you want an LTS supported server
<hunterdouglas> k ty
<HQRaja> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my HP Pavilion dv6 and when I connect it to my Dell ST2420L monitor via HDMI, nothing happens. I also checked in System Settings > Display, and the only monitor available is the Laptop one. Can anyone please help with this?
<HQRaja> The machine has ATI Mobility Radeon Premium Graphics card, though I haven't configured any additional drivers for it post installation. Will I need to do that?
<ikonia>  /last trollboy
<HQRaja> ikonia: In case you're referring to me, I'm not trolling.
<ikonia> HQRaja: err no
<HQRaja> Oh OK
<HQRaja> So, anyone?
<HQRaja> I could really use some help
<trollboy> ikonia?
<MonkeyDust> HQRaja  i have intel myself, but did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<HQRaja> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I haven't but judging by the URL, I think this will help.
<ikonia> trollboy: typo
<trollboy> fair enough
<trollboy> I get that a lot
<synaesthetik> ikonia
<synaesthetik> are you able to help me?
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> have you asked the channel ?
<synaesthetik> yes
<mihajlo> I instaled ubuntu 12.10 on my new notebook and i cant boot, i get error 'starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon'....
<mihajlo> pls help someone
<ikonia> synaesthetik: what can I help with ?
<synaesthetik> the vfat error in install
<synaesthetik> same thing
<ikonia> synaesthetik:....ok, so check sda1 - see what file system is on it, then look at how / why it's trying to mount it vfat if it's not vfat
<mihajlo> I instaled ubuntu 12.10 on my new notebook and i cant boot, i get error 'starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon'...
<synaesthetik> sda is the refit partition
<synaesthetik> sda1 i mean
<ikonia> synaesthetik: sda is a disk
<ikonia> ahh ok
<ikonia> so that maybe why it's vfat
<ikonia> synaesthetik: so what part of the process is erroring ?
<mihajlo> I instaled ubuntu 12.10 on my new notebook and i cant boot, i get error 'starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon'
<angs> how can I delete a .deb package that is installed by dpkg -i
<ikonia> angs: dpkg will remove it
<synaesthetik> after i finish setting up the partitions and click install it pretty much immediately gives me that error
<mihajlo> ikonia can you help?
<ikonia> synaesthetik: so this is he installer that's failing, not the boot process /
<synaesthetik> right
<ikonia> synaesthetik: ok, can you manually check sda1 - see what state it's in
<synaesthetik> how do i do that?
<synaesthetik> gparted?
<ikonia> synaesthetik: manually try to mount it, gparted, sure
<mihajlo> ikonia: I have boot problem can you help....
<ikonia> mihajlo: not at the moment,
<synaesthetik> ikonia i don't think i can mount with gparted
<synaesthetik> what is the terminal command
<ikonia> synaesthetik: 1.) check if /dev/sda1 exists 2.) try to mount it if it does, 3.) check the contents of it (should be empty if it can't mount it)
<archbsdace> synaesthetik: mount /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<OerHeks> mihajlo, maybe the nomodeset option helps booting
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jackarg> can anybody help with creating a partition when installing ubuntu on windows 8?
<synaesthetik> archsdace: what if i'm running a live boot cd
<wachpwnski> why does linux quality seem to be sucking more and more this year?
<synaesthetik> what would the mountpoint be
<archbsdace> synaesthetik: the mount command doesn't differ
<ikonia> synaesthetik: anything you want
<wachpwnski> mint, arch etc. all failing terribly
<archbsdace> wachpwnski: this channel is for ubuntu support
<wachpwnski> archbsdace:  good, what is a good way to go about getting ubuntu installed minified with cinnamon?
<ikonia> wachpwnski: you don't do that
<archbsdace> wachpwnski: cinnamon isn't supported on ubuntu
<energy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wachpwnski> :/ now we can add ubuntu to that list
<mihajlo> can some one help me with seting up nomodeset... im new to this and cant understand most of the things
<escott> mihajlo, starting cpu interrupts daemon is not an error
<mihajlo> escott: i know its not error i misstiped... but anyway it stops there
<mihajlo> escott: can you help me with seting nomode...
<escott> !nomodeset | mihajlo
<ubottu> mihajlo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<synaesthetik> k ikonia it isn't letting me mount from here
<ikonia> synaesthetik: ok, I suspect that is your problem
<metasansana> Does ubuntu have a javascript library?
<ikonia> synaesthetik: did you verify the partition exists
<ikonia> metasansana: it's not a library
<energy> 1
<metasansana> ikonia: what is it then and where do I find it/
<mihajlo> escott: i saw that but still not get it...(im noob).. where to write that code?
<synaesthetik> the partition is showing up on gparted
<ikonia> metasansana: it's part of your browser
<jackarg> can anybody help me with partitioning on the live ubuntu cd?
<ikonia> metasansana: try putting a file system on it, verify it by mounting it, then unmount it, and try the installer again
<metasansana> ikonia: huh?
<Bauer> is there any way to allow Ubuntu's Terminal in GTK to copy text when I select it? like Putty does in windows
<ikonia> metasansana: what do you want to do ?
<behemoth123> I have a Compaq 6715b laptop with a fingerprint reader and ubuntu 12.04 LTS installed. I am trying to get the fingerprint reader to work. I have tried installing fingerprint -gui, but it keeps saying no device is found.
<ikonia> Bauer: it does that already
<ikonia> Bauer: text you hilight is copied
<metasansana> I'm on http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<mihajlo> Still waiting for someone to explain me how to set no mode option,,,
<jrib> Bauer: it does that, just use middle click to paste
<jrib> !nomodeset | mihajlo
<ubottu> mihajlo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> mihajlo: try reading the information you've been given 3 times
<metasansana> So far I see C and python stuff, I was wondering about javascript support.
<escott> mihajlo, it will tell you in that link
<ikonia> metasansana: it will support javascript as that's in the browser
<Bauer> hmm, thanks ikonia , I must have had weird bug, indeed it works now
<metasansana> ikonia: I don't mean for web, I mean for desktop applications.
<metasansana> Specifically messing around with unity.
<ikonia> metasansana:.....javascript is for browsers.....
<metasansana> ikonia: JavaScript left the browser a long time ago.
<metasansana> node.js?
<hunterdouglas> ok ikonia the reinstall took my 2 2TB drives out of raid, the other two are fine, im not entirely sure how to use parted to set it up, looks like mkpart /dev/sdc /dev/sdb raid1 0 end or something like that
<ikonia> it's still parsed by the same library
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: is the raid software, hardware or fakeraid ?
<metasansana> So I guess there is no unity javascript api then?
<hunterdouglas> software
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: madadm assemble to re-assmble the array
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: mdadm sorry
<savio> anybody tried new ubuntu phone os>
<ikonia> savio: try #ubuntu-phone
<MonkeyDust> !phone | savio
<ubottu> savio: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<hunterdouglas> can i create a new raid1?
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: do you want to create a new raid ? or just re-assemble the old one ?
<hunterdouglas> new
<wachpwnski> why would you want a ubuntu phone when you can have a window 8 phone that is so much better. :D
<ikonia> hunterdouglas: then do that then
<savio> ikonia, MonkeyDust i know that i just ask you guys
<hunterdouglas> old didnt have anything on it
<ikonia> wachpwnski: stop it
<ikonia> savio: ask in the right channel then
<ikonia> especially if you know the right channel
<mihajlo> escott: again get black screen with dash blinking...
<wachpwnski> ikonia: stop what?
<joe_onereb> Am I free to use any old video card  for Ubuntu or is there a particular one that works better with linux?
<ikonia> wachpwnski: the trolling
<wachpwnski> I'm being serious…
<ikonia> joe_onereb: you need a certain power one, to get the 3d effects, and one which supports 3d acceleration in linux
<ikonia> wachpwnski: he asked if anyone had tried it, not "please trolling me with windows is better flame"
<wachpwnski> I work for best buy mobile and I am a realistic authority on it
<ikonia> wachpwnski: you'r enot
<ikonia> wachpwnski: this channel is for ubuntu support, not your makerting spew
<escott> mihajlo, if you want help you need to learn how to ask questions that can be answered
<wachpwnski> fair enough
<escott> mihajlo, either "you did it wrong" or "your problem isnt modesetting"
<synaesthetik> ummm
<joe_onereb> does anyone know one card in particular that deffinatly works?
<synaesthetik> ikonia
<synaesthetik> look at this
<ikonia> !hcl | joe_onereb
<ubottu> joe_onereb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<synaesthetik> umount: it seems /dev/sda1 is mounted multiple times
<synaesthetik> i have no idea where though
<ikonia> synaesthetik: it can't be
<ikonia> synaesthetik: you can only mount it once
<synaesthetik> well that is what it says
<escott> synaesthetik, what is the output of "mount"
<L3mce> might have bindings etc... what does mount tell you synaesthetik
<papsmear> Vi sitter här I venten och spelar lite DOTA Steam
<synaesthetik> mount /dev/sda1
<synaesthetik> ?
<L3mce> mount
<escott> synaesthetik, no just "mount"
<synaesthetik> mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem).
<synaesthetik>        It's possible that information reported by mount(8) is not
<synaesthetik>        up to date. For actual information about system mount points
<synaesthetik>        check the /proc/mounts file.
<synaesthetik> er
<synaesthetik> wait
<escott> synaesthetik, when a tool tells you something please follow the instructions the tool tells you
<L3mce> !pastebin | synaesthetik
<ubottu> synaesthetik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<synaesthetik> oops sorry
<synaesthetik> didn't know
<harryrf> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<papsmear> synaesthetik, did you check fstab
<ikonia> it's a livecd
<harryrf> Can I talk to that bot in PM?
<ikonia> it won't have anything in the fstab
<ikonia> harryrf: yes, you can
<archbsdace> !msgthebot | harryrf
<ubottu> harryrf: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<L3mce> yes harryrf /msg ubottu
<escott> !msgthebot > harryrf
<ubottu> harryrf, please see my private message
<papsmear> oh
<synaesthetik> oh also this was on the output: /dev/sda1 on /home type ext2 (rw) /dev/sda1 on / type ext2 (rw)
<synaesthetik>  
<synaesthetik> doh
<HQRaja> I am following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and when I use this command: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK' as instructed, I get this error: 'cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory'
<escott> synaesthetik, thats a rather strange setup
<harryrf> cool thanks
<escott> synaesthetik, but umount the /home first
<synaesthetik> huh?
<HQRaja> Can anyone please help me with this?
<BluesKaj> HQRaja, cp -r
<escott> HQRaja, those instructions are out of date. xorg.conf won't exist on most systems
<synaesthetik> yes i did umount
<brightspark> HQRaja: modern releases don't contain that file.
<escott> synaesthetik, if you bind mounted the disk the inner mount needs to be unbound first
<bekks> HQRaja: A file that doesnt exist doesnt need to be backuped. :)
<HQRaja> eshlox, brightspark, bekks: Ah I see, thanks. So I shouldn't follow those instructions then, considering the rest might be out of date too?
<BluesKaj> bekks, may have generated axconf if he has nvidia
<BluesKaj> er Xconf
<bekks> BluesKaj: The message clearly states that he doesnt. :)
<hunterdouglas> ok, managed to rebuild the raid, guess thats the way i am going
<synaesthetik> escott you mean unmount from root after i unmount from home?
<escott> synaesthetik, yes
<HQRaja> escott, brightspark, bekks: I'm basically trying to switch to the fglrx proprietary drivers for my AMD video card in hopes that HDMI output to my external monitor works, which isn't currently working using the default X.Org drivers that Ubuntu used upon installation automatically.
<escott> HQRaja, all you need to do is install the fglrx package
<bekks> HQRaja: I cant help you with that, since I am actively refusing to even touch ATI graphics hardware :)
<HQRaja> Though when I try to manually switch to those drivers from the 'Additional Drivers' section in 'Software Sources', nothing happens after hitting 'Apply Changes'; no error message. The radio button simply switches back to 'Using X.Org X server'
<HQRaja> escott: Yes, that's what I'm trying to do. =)
<HQRaja> bekks: Heh no worries. I personally wouldn't mind sticking with the default driver currently in use, if HDMI output would work with it.
<escott> HQRaja, is this a laptop?
<escott> HQRaja, ie switchable graphics?
<HQRaja> escott: Yes, it is. BTW perhaps if I launch the Software Sources dialog from terminal, I can see some error output to find out what's happening. Would you know how to do that?
<escott> HQRaja, yeah that probably wont work
<HQRaja> escott: The machine has integrated Intel graphics, plus ATI ones. The card is getting detected fine by the machine.
<HQRaja> Under 'Additional Drivers', it says 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI: Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<HQRaja> Wait, let me try grabbing a screenshot
<escott> HQRaja, please dont send it to me
<HQRaja> escott: I won't; I'll upload it somewhere and paste the link here.
<synaesthetik> papsmear, how do i check fstab
<papsmear> synaesthetik, cat /etc/fstab
<papsmear> but if you're using a livecd it's no use
<synaesthetik> blah
<datruth> is there a winamp dsp plugin for linux?
<ikonia> linux
<ikonia> datruth: winamp doesn't exist on linue
<archbsdace> datruth: audacious has the ability to look like winamp
<MonkeyDust> datruth  audacious is very similar to winamp
<MonkeyDust> archbsdace  was faster :)
<HQRaja> escott: This is what I see in 'Software Sources' > 'Additional Drivers': https://jumpshare.com/v/xFvtkJWcAz9O8P10Mvqx?b=D3qsehP9Q5ERnrkm2M1k and this is the error that shows up in Terminal when attempting to switch to ATI's drivers. Can you please take a look at them?
<HQRaja> Sorry, forgot to paste the second link. Here it is: https://jumpshare.com/v/Y8RbYiHsk2qK5EPNbXfC?b=D3qsehP9Q5ERnrkm2M1k
<lb27> archbsdace: can audacious play pictures with embedded music?
<archbsdace> lb27: never tried sorry
<archbsdace> lb27: there should be display plugins
<lb27> archbsdace: I think it has more to do with a disregard for file headers, a minor point, but something winamp does
<Physicist> My problem was resolved. I just changed the linux image and fixed the problem.
<Brewster> hey whenever I try to open synaptic or anything else that requires root privileges and try to enter my password it will say incorrect password even though I haven't typed anything yet
<Brewster> how do I fix that?
<Physicist> After reinstall the AMD driver. It was not necessary.
<synaesthetik> brb
<lb27> Brewster: what happens if you run 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal?
<escott> !gksudo | lb27 Brewster
<ubottu> lb27 Brewster: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lb27> escott: ok, thanks
<Brewster> :/
<harryrf> lspci should show wlan0 if the wireless card is reconized , correct?
<Prageeth> can i install ubuntu alongside windows 8?
<genii-around> harryrf: Some wireless cards are on an internal USB bus
<HQRaja> Can anyone please help me with my drivers issue?
<L3mce> harryrf: it may not call it wlan... but it should likely be listed. /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules will show it if the system recognizes it
<Brewster> exit
<Brewster> oops
<Brewster> wrong window
<L3mce> HQRaja: http://www.pastebin.ca/2316914
<L3mce> HQRaja: then reboot
<Brewster> gksudo works but is there any way to fix the original problem?
<HQRaja> L3mce: Thanks, lemme try
<escott> L3mce, HQRaja has switchable graphics. make sure whatever you are sending him wont break such a system
<L3mce> sorry
<L3mce> yes
<harryrf> L3mce, here's what my 70-persistent-net.rules files says http://pastebin.com/6swJPQFV
<L3mce> HQRaja: I appologize... I didnt realize you were on a hybrid. Please install vga-switcheroo
<L3mce> I do not know that it supports fglrx
<HQRaja> L3mce: So I shouldn't use those commands, then?
<L3mce> correct
<HQRaja> Thank you.
<L3mce> good catch escott thanks
<escott> L3mce, i told him it wasn't going to work but he didnt listen to me
<HQRaja> Is this correct: sudo apt-get install vga-switcheroo ?
<scooby> I want to disable the right mouse button in the xfce desktop - how do I do that?
<HQRaja> escott: My apologies; I've been a bit confused.
<Physicist> Any suggest about how to create a backup partition?
<escott> HQRaja, is it supposed to be vga-switcheroo or ironhide these days
<czardoz> what's the best way to read docbook files?
<escott> HQRaja, what you are doing is unsupported. there is some very rough stuff like vga-switcheroo which works for some people but not other and could break your system
<Physicist> I have lots of space.. more than 700GB free!
<lb27> Physicist: I like dd if you want an exact copy, can pipe it into a container of your choice.
<escott> HQRaja, ie its something you should be very cautious about doing and do *A LOT* more research before you start
<Physicist> lb27: dd? I do not know what is it.. So can I just create and put there?
<psusi> dd is not a backup tool... it's a dumb animal... if you want to backup your files, use tar, or the nice gui backup tool
<HQRaja> Sorry, got disconnected
<lb27> True, if you just want the files there are many fine choices
<escott> HQRaja, is it supposed to be vga-switcheroo or ironhide these days
<escott> HQRaja, what you are doing is unsupported. there is some very rough stuff like vga-switcheroo which works for some people but not other and could break your system
<escott> HQRaja, ie its something you should be very cautious about doing and do *A LOT* more research before you start
<HQRaja> escott, L3mce: In case my last two messages didn't get through, Is there any way to somehow output my display to an external monitor using the existing driver? Since that's the only thing I wanna do; otherwise, I'm find without ATI's drivers
<HQRaja> And thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it.
<Physicist> ok..
<HQRaja> find = fine*
<escott> HQRaja, start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Orpheon> What is the easiest way to make a windows partition larger from Ubuntu?
<escott> HQRaja, and then start seeing anyone else has had success with your laptop model
<escott> Orpheon, gparted
<HQRaja> escott: Thanks again
<Orpheon> escott, how? If I click on "Resize" on the windows partition, it doesn't let me make it bigger
<L3mce> I am not sure HQRaja. I avoid those things like the plague.
<escott> Orpheon, does it have adjacent free space to expand into
<Orpheon> adjacent?
<Orpheon> damn
<Orpheon> can I move other partitions around?
<HQRaja> So then from what I have understood so far, this basically means HDMI output will not work with the default VGA card using the drivers Ubuntu has used by default?
<escott> Orpheon, yes as long as the partition is not active
<escott> HQRaja, that would be my big question. have you ruled that out? you seemed to start down a path and never looked back
<Orpheon> escott, still don't see how: http://snag.gy/l8bUq.jpg
<HQRaja> escott: Well, I didn't rule it out actually. In fact if I can somehow get that to work, I wouldn't even want to look into getting ATI drivers to work.
<Orpheon> (sda2 = windows)
<escott> HQRaja, i would be curious to see "lspci -tv"
<escott> Orpheon, you have an extended partition in there.
<escott> Orpheon, you would have to shrink the extended to move the free space out of the extended, then slide sda2 over
<HQRaja> escott: Thanks, lemme try. My only objective here is to output my display to an external monitor over HDMI, regardless of the drivers or the video card the machine and the OS use for the purpose. =)
<Orpheon> escott, and uhh...how do I resize the entire extended partition? Right-clicking doesn't give any Resize option
<escott> Orpheon, i dont know if it can be done from the gui or not
<rushboy> Hello ! Can anyone please help me out with this query : I am writing a simple gui program in java where I am displaying a menu bar with just two tabs namely : 'File' and 'Edit' using all the libraries provided by java like javax.swing and java.awt . My query is how do I change the size of the font in which the words 'File' and 'Edit' is written ? I really need to solve this , any help is very much appreciated :-)
<escott> !ot | rushboy
<ubottu> rushboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> rushboy: I think ##java is a much better place for this.
<rushboy> theadmin, okay , the network please ?
<theadmin> rushboy: Uhm, this one. Freenode.
<rushboy> Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).
<rushboy> :(
<theadmin> rushboy: ##java, not #java
<theadmin> Double #. Also you may need to register.
<frew> does anyone have any idea why X would lose my keyboard?  If I plug in a USB keyboard I can type fine, and if I switch to a real terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F1), I can use my normal keyboard
<frew> it gets even weirder
<frew> arrow keys work in X
<theadmin> frew: This doesn't explain why it happened, but why not just restart X? Does it help?
<frew> restarting X works but it's just a hassle you know?
<frew> I
<frew> I'd like to get to the bottom of it and solve the problem
<theadmin> frew: Okay, so it's consistent, it happens often? If so, what are your actions before it happens?
<frew> it happens maybe 2-3 times a month
<frew> so not super often
<frew> but it's a laptop, so I can't just unplug and replug my keyboard, or I wouldn't care
<frew> I *think* what causes it is pressing a lot of buttons at the same time
<frew> often on accident
<frew> but I can't easily reproduce that
<theadmin> Hm... This is odd.
<frew> I've had the same thing happen on my desktop at work but with that one I do the unplug/replug trick and all is fine
<Tengrikut> üşengeç
<kzetts> Hi, any alsa wizards around?
<gordon_> i am not sure if i am in the right channel i am new (just changed from windows yesterday) to ubuntu and am having video problems
<theadmin> gordon_: What kind of problems?
<MonkeyDust> problems with flash gordon_ ?
<gordon_> there is video glitches when playing flash
<kzetts> lol MonkeyDust
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: we meet again.
<theadmin> gordon_: That tends to happen on some browsers, are you using Chrome/Chromium?
<gordon_> i am using firefox
<kzetts> Anyone have any idea why I get excessive background noise while using y phone headset/earphones in the combo/mic jack on my laptop? In windows I can make calls and record stuff via the headset mic in this jack with no issues. In ubuntu and xubuntu i get tons of background noise. Its actually a little clearer with the onboard mic.
<gordon_> there is a blurred line when i am using libreoffice as well when i scroll up or down
<theadmin> gordon_: Hm, okay, then that's eliminated. Are you using Flash from partner or multiverse (i.e. the one that came with Ubuntu or did you install it  manually)?
<theadmin> gordon_: Ah, now that sounds like a video driver problem already. Can you open up "Additional Drivers" and see if any are available?
<gordon_> the one ubuntu came with
<gordon_> how do i open up the drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> looking to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron ONE2205, cannot get the info from here, help? http://people.canonical.com/~hwcert/precise-testing/precise_final.html
<theadmin> gordon_: Which Ubuntu version is this?
<gordon_> 12.04
<theadmin> gordon_: Ok. Hit the Super key (Windows), type "jockey" and hit Enter
<gordon_> i  found the additional drivers and it is using nvidia graphics driver (post release updates)
<k-stz> can ubuntu 10.04 run geforce 600 series cards?
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Dell is partnered with Canonical and Ubuntu works perfectly on most Dell machines. Just boot the livecd if you want to test.
<SonikkuAmerica> bombard: Did you get your GeForce issue solved?
<gordon_> in jockey what am i looking for
<kzetts> No one has any ideas regarding alsa mic noise/
<kzetts> ?
<theadmin> gordon_: Available drivers (i.e. those with a gray sphere next to them)
<woo> Everytime I close the screen on a toshiba the screen turns off.  When I open the screen on said laptop it won't turn the screen back on and I cant get a tty1-6 to pop up either.
<woo> ubuntu 12.04
<woo> x64
<xkernel> can I install wireless compat-drivers on Quantal?
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: yeah, I just like reading up on stuffs before I do it.
<gordon_> there is only three folders in jockey they all have a padlock on them the names are check , installed_packages , nvidia-current-updates.noconf
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Well, looking at hardware specs for that, don't see anything that would have any reason to fail
<theadmin> gordon_: Folders?... Um, I don't think that's the right place
<theadmin> gordon_: jockey is an app
<theadmin> gordon_: okay, hit Alt+F2 and type jockey-gtk then hit Enter
<ntzrmtthihu777> alt+f2 jockey-gtk
<SonikkuAmerica> woo: Hit the power button, boot into Ubuntu and go to System Settings > Power.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here use/try out that gubuntu yet?
<gordon_> i see three nvidia drivers one has a green button on it the other two are greyed out
<OerHeks> ntzrmtthihu777, what is gubuntu?
<woo> SonikkuAmerica: So I lose the suspend feature.  my hibernate function is disabled
<ntzrmtthihu777> gubuntu = ubuntu - unity + full gnome3 desktop
<OerHeks> oh just an other freaking ubuntu derivate?
<theadmin> OerHeks: Yeah, but it's not released yet...
<SonikkuAmerica> woo: Is it currently set to Suspend? (Hibernate is disabled because either [a] you don't have swap space or [b] your swap space is less than your total RAM.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ no need to get irate, OerHeks
<kyan> hello
<kyan> can anyone help me?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: you can get the iso from sourceforge, actually. I use gnome-fallback on precise, wondering how good it is relative to fallback.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Um, the fallback option isn't what it's going to use, it's going to use Gnome Shell.
<kyan> i've installed xubuntu-desktop from the minimal iso, now the problem is that before the dist-upgrade all usb worked easly now after the upgrade no usb are discovered only ps2 mouse and keyboard but not usb... sorry for my bad english, i'm italian
<woo> SonikkuAmerica: ya and I found pm-hibernate
<jn_> newbie question, so I have a line in fstab and I can mount with: mount "mountpoint path", but how can I make it mount automatically on boot ?
<OerHeks> ntzrmtthihu777, sorry, i just wanted to know if it is an official ubuntu, i don't want to end up with no support.
<woo> SonikkuAmerica: it worked
<johnsmith> Hello. What default programs are installed in Ubuntu 12.04 to defend against ARP poisoning?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I get that, I just want to know what it's like
<johnsmith> I tried googling it, but all I got was stuff telling me how to ARP poison.
<gordon_> there are two available drivers with the grey sphere next to them they are version experimental- 304 and -310
<SonikkuAmerica> kyan: We do have an Italian channel, I think
<SonikkuAmerica> !it | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kyan> ok thanx :)
<k1l> no official ubuntu yet, that gubuntu thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> so I take it no-one has tried it yet then?
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: I have.
<joker_> is KDE completely free of all gnome stuff?
<ntzrmtthihu777> what do you think of it, SonikkuAmerica?
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | ntzrmtthihu777, let me remind you
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777, let me remind you: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<k1l> !ot | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, I get what works for you may not work for you, just looking for an opinion. k1l: I fail to see how this is off-topic, would it be if I was talking xubuntu or kubuntu?
<gordon_> ok i tried using one of the other video drivers and it failed and i tried to use the reporting system and it also failed
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: "how do you like it" is actually no technical support issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Plus, we typically talk about that stuff in -offtopic anyway. So please, take it there.
<jakupl> I am having problems installing openttd (transport tycoon) on ubuntu 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/
<jakupl> I get this error message
<jakupl> openttd: error while loading shared libraries: liblzma.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SonikkuAmerica> jakupl: Can you do [ sudo apt-get install -f ]?
<bekks> !info liblzma.so.2
<ubottu> Package liblzma.so.2 does not exist in quantal
<bekks> !file liblzma.so.2
<jackarg> so i just managed to install ubuntu alongside windows 8 but now how do i get the grub menu if i want to choose ubuntu? (w8 automatically loads)
<jakupl> I am not installing from repositorys
<bekks> jakupl: Then you have to install that file somehow.
<jakupl> I'm using dpkg -i >file<
<k1l> jakupl: why not using that one from repo?
<biloo_> oops
<jakupl> k1l it's outdated
<jakupl> can't do multiplayer with it
<biloo_> oops
<jakupl> and I can't find liblzma.so.2 anywhere
<jakupl> im using 12.10
<biloo_> oops
<k1l> jakupl: that was a fail on building that package i think
<k1l> biloo_: stop that pleaase
<k1l> jakupl: http://bugs.openttd.org/task/4729
<jackarg> can ANYONE answer me about the dual-booting?
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<genii-around> jakupl: liblzma.so.2 is not in any package of ubuntu. liblzma.so however is, in the liblzma-dev package. It puts the file in either /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ or /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ depending on your machines architecture. At that point you could symlink liblzma.so.2 to the systems liblzma.so
<jakupl> k1l thanks but Im trying to install 1.2.3
<SonikkuAmerica> jackarg: Are you using an EFI/UEFI machine?
<k1l> jakupl: i think the one who made that .deb file made some misstakes
<woo> SonikkuAmerica: got hibernated working with askubuntu.com && jackarg what is the questions?
<woo> SonikkuAmerica: looks like Xorg and Toshiba have some bugs
<jackarg> SonikkuAmerica yes i am and woo i'm trying to run ubuntu (i think i need to get the grub menu) now that i installed it alongside windows 8
<SonikkuAmerica> jackarg: 64-bit?
<fishtech> Anyone use cinnamon desktop on top of ubuntu and have problems? I didn't like unity that well so i changed to cinnamon. So far everything seems ok. Maybe Someone had some helpful advise about it on top of Ubuntu.
<jackarg> SonikkuAmerica yes 64 bit
<k1l> !mint | fishtech
<ubottu> fishtech: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> fishtech: see the mint support for support with cinnamon since it is not supported from ubuntu itself
<SonikkuAmerica> jackarg: OK. Did you check out the community UEFI page?
<SonikkuAmerica> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fishtech> Ok thank you.
<jackarg> SonikkuAmerica no send me a link? do you not have a solution?
<dowhilegeek> ok so I accidentally deleted my boot partition
<SonikkuAmerica> jackarg: Most of what you need is on that page. (Unless you tried that already)
<woo> jackarg: you want grub? on grub 3 right?
<fishtech> Would you know why Ubuntu will not fuction with jumpdrive. I can't format or really do anything with it.
<dowhilegeek> I remade the partition on gparted, and I tried reinstalling grub. But apparently I need like, stage 1 and stage 2 files on the partition first? how do I get those?
<woo> jackarg: does it auto boot into linux w/o givnig you a chance to switch?
<jackarg> woo: I guess a grub is what I need but I wonder how to install it from windows. I just need an option to switch between the two
<jackarg> woo: it autoboots into w8
<woo> jackarg: that right after the bios switches to hdd to boot you need the keep mashing the up and down arrorws at boot
<woo> jackarg: pretend your are trying to select from a list It should pop up.
<woo> jackarg: by default its hidden
<jackarg> woo: ok lemme try stay here
<jackarg> woo: thanks :)
<woo> k
<mussa> hi
<woo> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone manage to get uck to work for precise x64?
<woo> !uck | woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<mussa> i need abuntu arabick
<genii-around> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<genii-around> Bah
<ntzrmtthihu777> !uck | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777, please see my private message
<genii-around> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<woo> ntzrmtthihu777: what is the problum ur having w/ it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, nice trick that.
<salmaan> @Musssa, What is your problem?
<ntzrmtthihu777> well the package manager does not work, so I can't use what it was intended for.
<woo> ntzrmtthihu777: what was the problum you had?
<SonikkuAmerica> !uck | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica, please see my private message
<packetfrog> dpkg: error processing extlinux (--configure):
<packetfrog>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<packetfrog> oops
<packetfrog> multi monitor and me are not getting along   dont mind me
<woo> ntzrmtthihu777: I have a rebuilt 12.04 x64 I havent iso'd or ran yet.
<ntzrmtthihu777> have you ever used it? basically it pulls your iso apart, and in that you can install/remove packages. it does not work with precise, because it does not come with synaptic
<mussa> هاي
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ar | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<SonikkuAmerica> !arabic | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope xD wrong one
<gordon_> i am having video driver problems i downloaded the linux version from NVIDIA but i don't know the proper procedure for installing them
<SonikkuAmerica> (Yeah, !ar is Argentina)
<woo> ntzrmtthihu777: Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, forget exactly what the issue was, been a while since I fiddled with it.
<jackarg> woo: no it does not work i just booted into w8 again i think there's not grub
<winterpk> Hi all
<gordon_> what channel do i need to go to for technical help with video drivers
<winterpk> I'm having an issue with permissions where if a user uploads from one computer it sets to 775 but the same user from a nother computer sets to 755? What could cause that?
<woo> ! grub3 | jackarg
<woo> ! grub | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<woo> jackarg: but, there is a trick I would try
<bekks> winterpk: How do those users "upload"? And to which Ubuuntu version?
<jackarg> what is that woo?
<winterpk> bekks, using Coda IDE and Filezilla.
<woo> jackarg: live boot a ubu cd and a sudo grub-install
<jackarg> k i'll try
<bekks> winterpk: And using WHICH protocol for uploading?
<winterpk> ssh
<woo> jackarg: or you could use a puppy linux cd to install grub4dos
<bekks> winterpk: ssh can upload at all. Do you mean SFTP or FTPS?
<bekks> winterpk: *cant
<alagos> Hello
<woo> hello
<winterpk> sorry yeah sftp
<winterpk> Shell FTP
<woo> I have a question.  If you run ubuntu live to install grub to /dev/sda will in recognize the kernel version of the iso or the sda?
<bekks> winterpk: The abbreviation stands for "secure FTP".
<winterpk> oops ok
<bekks> winterpk: Do you use SFTP in both clients, or does one of them just use FTP?
<winterpk> both clients
<winterpk> SFTP
<winterpk> I don't even have an FTP server set up
<alagos> I'd like to ask about ubuntu 12.04 and laptop lenovo Z580. Is it possible to install it on this laptop and work?
<bekks> winterpk: And which Ubuntu versions are involved?
<winterpk> 12.04 LTS
<meet> i am trying to install python-glade2 on 12.04 but getting some error like not find in current software sources. how do i install it?
<woo> jackarg: I think it would work and just to try I'm going to attempt it with my pc to see if it crashes ok?
<dowhilegeek> what filesystem should I use for a grub partition?
<bekks> dowhilegeek: Do you mean /boot ?
<Physicist> I have a doubt. What is the difference between I install the normal ubuntu iso and install the server os?
<dowhilegeek> like, ext2, etx
<ldiamond> 12.04: I sometimes get popups saying some system application had a problem, can't get any information about it, only click "report problem" which asks for my password. I don't know what failed or why, I don't want to provide my password to some random popups. Is there a log I should be looking at?
<bekks> dowhilegeek: Do you mean /boot?
<Styler2go> Would someone have time to help me setting up iptables?
<dowhilegeek> bekks: sure
<jpds> Styler2go: That depends on what you need
<Physicist> I should have a server with many computers?
<jpds> Styler2go: And you'll likely find better help on #ubuntu-server.
<bekks> dowhilegeek: ext2 is full sufficient for /boot
<Styler2go> i want to block ips if they have more than a specific amount of requests per secound
<jpds> Physicist: What do you need a server for? File storage? Authentication?
<yeats> Styler2go: you probably want to look into fail2ban
<jpds> Styler2go: sudo ufw heelp
<winterpk> bekks: any thoughts on what could cause that?
<Physicist> I want make a proxy system..
<jpds> Styler2go: And look at the 'limit' option.
<SolarisBoy> rate limiting/ throlling
<SolarisBoy> its possible in iptables - no need for extra sw
<Physicist> jpds: Is it possible with my notebook?
<Styler2go> ufw not found
<jpds> !ufw | Styler2go
<ubottu> Styler2go: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Styler2go> isnt it iptables? o.O
<jpds> Styler2go: It is.
<Styler2go> oh
<jpds> Styler2go: ufw just makes it easier.
<SolarisBoy> ufw is a stupifier for iptables
<Styler2go> so the command is iptables, or?
<SolarisBoy> or not
<jpds> SolarisBoy: ...
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Styler2go> becuase i dont have ufw but iptables
<jpds> Physicist: Sure, but you'd likely want it on the device that's always on.
<jpds> Styler2go: Well, apt-get install ufw should do it.
<jpds> Styler2go: But if you want to use iptables, go for it.
<caasper> I need to reset my GPG passphrase; I used `gpg -c filename.txt` but the passphrase I provided is invalid.
<Styler2go> whats better?
<caasper> Any help?
<bekks> winterpk: Different permissions on the clients.
<jpds> Styler2go: ufw is just a front-end for iptables.
<Physicist> jpds: how can I create my own proxy system with my notebook and server image?
<jpds> Styler2go: You want to limit a port, it's as easy as: sudo ufw limit 22; sudo ufw enable
<woo> Styler2go: what is ubu version are you running?
<jpds> Styler2go: Replace 22 with the port you want to limit.
<SolarisBoy> but there is no way to customize the parameters via ufw
<jpds> Physicist: Well, that's a good question, you'd have to look into something like squid.
<SolarisBoy> so if your ok with that - ufw would work if not youll need to use iptables directly
<woo> Physicist: I do that
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/v0NrrtxZ
<winterpk> bekks: so it has to be in the clients themselves right?  Not on the server.
<jpds> Styler2go: Check dmesg ?
<jpds> Styler2go: Make sure you do: ufw allow 22 --- to make sure you don't block SSH.
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/T5usXBwJ
<caasper> Anyone familiar with gpg? I need to reset my passphrase as it's invalid.
<Physicist> woo: How.. Give something..
<Styler2go> ok its online
<Physicist> jpds: squid.. Is is a website?
<jpds> caasper: If you forgot your passphrase, I think you'll need to create a new key.
<Styler2go> if i use ab now, it should block me, right?
<woo> Physicist: !ssh | Physicist
<jpds> Styler2go: Look at: sudo ufw status verbose
<woo> !ssh | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jpds> Physicist: No, it's a proxying software.
<jpds> !squid | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<caasper> jpds: I didn't forget it, but after entering it for `gpg -c` it informed me it was invalid, but running the command again uses the same key
<woo> Physicist: I use dd alot and just mod on the server
<Styler2go> jpds: port 80 limit in, port 22 allow in
<Styler2go> Status active
<jpds> Styler2go: Good, so it's online.
<jpds> Styler2go: See: 'man ufw' for details.
<Styler2go> so ab should get blocked, right?
<jpds> Styler2go: ab?
<Styler2go> apache benchmarkt
<Physicist> !scp | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist, please see my private message
<Styler2go> -t
<jpds> Styler2go: The limit rule blocks the port to 6 new connections every 30 seconds.
<jpds> Styler2go: That's what the man page says.
<woo> good luck
<Physicist> jpds: Thank you. I found something interesting.
<Styler2go> now i cant access my server
<Styler2go> via ssh
<tcstar> quick question -- just got a HP G7-2317cl.. installed ubuntu on it -- trying to find drivers that'll work to enable the on/off button for the touchpad (sometimes i use it, sometimes i dont)
<tcstar> any ideas on where to head?
<jpds> Styler2go: You sure the allow 22 rule was in?
<bekks> winterpk: Yes.
<Styler2go> yes
<utterglee> hey all, good morning
<utterglee> I just started a new VPS
<Styler2go> what now jpds? :D
<jpds> Styler2go: And SSH is on port 22?
<jpds> Styler2go: Should work in that case.
<Styler2go> yes it is
<utterglee> I've got SSH keys on my windows system, and I want to be able to connect to the remote vps
<utterglee> I did ssh-keygen on the remote, and there's id_rsa.pub there
<utterglee> I've got another public key on my windows computer
<caasper> I still need to create a new passphrase for GPG, since it's invalid; I've tried to generate a new key but to no avail.
<utterglee> so how do I copy this one to there, without overwriting that file?
<utterglee> can I name it anything I want?
<utterglee> maybe, local.pub?
<tcstar> utterglee -- i generally do the keygen on my local machine then cat it over to the remote server....  the company you got your VPS through should have a guide on how to do this
<utterglee> tcstar, I need to connect to bitbucket over SSH, I am going to add the public key I generated as a 'deployment key' (allows read only access to repo)
<utterglee> so the server has it's own id_rsa.pub, my computer has it's own too, I'm just confused about how to let them co-exist
<tcstar> ooh that one i don't know much...  i generally don't deal with bitbucket.. so I can't help you with that one..
<utterglee> so I can connect from my computer to server, and server can connect to bitbucket, etc
<Doxin> I'm trying to run bind9 but the init script is failing, running it by hand works fine. what's going on?
<utterglee> tcstar, nah this is not bitbucket specific
<johnsmith> Is it considered bad taste to repeat questions after more people have logged in?
<tcstar> well perhaps i'm confused as to what it is you're wanting....
<tcstar> depends on how long it's been since you asked last johnsmith...
<Styler2go> what port would be a ping?
<Styler2go> my server is not responding to pings xD
<tcstar> if I have a question -- i'll usually wait a good 20/30  minutes before trying again (but of course i'm googling the entire time)
<bekks> Styler2go: Then enable ICMP.
<johnsmith> tcstar Thanks, it's been an hour so I'll give it another go.
<johnsmith> What are the default security features in Ubuntu 12.04 (up to date) to help protect against ARP poisoning/spoofing etc? I'm not running a server, just a regular ol' desktop distro.
<utterglee> tcstar, I want the server and my computer to have their own SSH public keys
<johnsmith> tcstar All of my googling has just told me to modify certain files or tried to teach me how to do MITM attacks
<Styler2go> ok what can i do if ssh is blocked?
<madsailor> hi all.  Ubuntu 12.04.  After my last round of updates when a program window is maximized and the dropdown menus are integrated in the top bar, when I mouse over to the min/max/restore buttons they dissappear and are replaced by the app/window title
<utterglee> I am confused that copying my computer's id_rsa.pub to the server, will overwrite the server's key
<angs> what is the command to search a file on the whole fs?
<Walex> angs:  depends...
<madsailor> this makes it impossible to min/exit the window.  How can I revert this behavior?
<bekks> utterglee: Use another target filename then.
<tcstar> utterglee -- depending on the method you use -- it'll append your key to the key that's there....
<utterglee> angs, I use `ls -alR | grep -i 'yoursearchhere'` : note this is a n00b constructed command, you may find better alternatives
<angs> walex, I would like to search for gpio.h
<bekks> tcstar: Thats wrong.
<angs> thank you utterglee
<bekks> utterglee: Copy your LOCAL .pub key into the SERVER's authorized_keys file.,
<utterglee> bekks, I can name my client's public key anything other than id_rsa.pub, and SSH will take care of matching the right key? (let's say I have another client, client_2.pub)
<utterglee> that is awesome...
<Walex> angs: try 'find / -name ...' or 'locate' .... or 'dpkg -S'  or 'apt-file search' depending
<bekks> utterglee: No.
<bekks> utterglee: Read again what I wrote please.
<Walex> utterglee: your question seem to make little sense
<darkhelmet46> howdy all
<darkhelmet46> can anyone help me with some problems i am having with the wubi-move script?
<utterglee> angs, you gotta be in the root / directory for what I typed to work
<angs> utterglee, thank you
<utterglee> or you could say `ls -alR / | grep -i 'yoursearch'`
<theadmin> ...really?
<theadmin> find / -iname 'something'
<utterglee> well I did warn that is n00b stuff :p
<Walex> utterglee: that's an incredibly slow way
<utterglee> true, `find` looks way nicer
<utterglee> cool then I will shift to using that from now
<theadmin> Or even just "locate something", given indices are up-to-date.
<krstn420_> hello
<utterglee> bekks, let's say I did ssh-keygen on my first PC and got an id_rsa.pub generated
<bekks> utterglee: Then copy the content of that file into authorized_keys on the server, as I said.
<utterglee> to connect to the server, I copy this file to the server's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys folder, great
<krstn420_> could anyone help me to set up pyload to start up at boot. im pretty desperate by now :(
<utterglee> now the server has an id_rsa.pub file in that folder
<krstn420_> i tried so  much stuff, but it never starts if i reboot
<bekks> utterglee: Read what I wrote. I told you twice already what to do.
<utterglee> now I went ahead and ran the same process in my second PC
<chuckf> How do I recover a mailman admin password for an ubuntu mailing list?
<utterglee> I got another id_rsa.pub now, so now I can't use it?
<utterglee> "use a different target file": you mean ask ssh-keygen to call it something else?
<tekgeek> anyone know  ntfsundelete?
<bekks> utterglee: Read what I wrote to you twice.
<bekks> utterglee: After doing so, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<utterglee> It's annoying that it depends on the file name
<darkhelmet46> can anyone help me with some problems i am having with the wubi-move script?
<Shizuo> I officially approve Ubuntu
<bekks> utterglee: It doesnt. READ the link please, as well as what I wrote to you.
<utterglee> bekks, sorry to be slow but I can't figure it out
<LiquidEssence> Hello. I am running Xubuntu. Whenever I reactivate my computer from sleep/hibernation mode the speakers make a loud notification sound at pretty much maximum volume. Is there any way to turn the system sounds completely off?
<utterglee> I swear I read 'what you wrote' each time your ordered me to
<utterglee> let me try again
<maco_> Hello
<Monotoko> c# is a horrible horrible language :(
<bekks> utterglee: I wrote exact instructions on what you should do - why dont you read THEM?
<theadmin> LiquidEssence: Sure, go to pavucontrol ('sound settings' in Xubuntu methinks) and mute the "System Sounds" channel
<utterglee> bekks, you said "copy the contents of the file into /authorized_keys"
<LiquidEssence> @theadmin: they are muted
<bekks> utterglee: No, I didnt.
<LiquidEssence> but it still makes that sound
<utterglee> you actually did
<utterglee> <bekks> utterglee: Then copy the content of that file into authorized_keys on the server, as I said.
<bekks> utterglee: I didnt. I NEVER used / in what I wrote to you.
<LiquidEssence> whenever it goes to sleep or returns from sleep
<utterglee> oh
<theadmin> LiquidEssence: Hm, okay, I guess that doesn't qualify as "system" then for whatever reason... I never got such a sound on Xubuntu though so it's kinda odd
<utterglee> right
 * utterglee kicks self
<bekks> utterglee: And did you read the link too?
<datruth> anyone use winamp+dsp in virtualbox?
<LiquidEssence> @theadmin: maybe it's a hardware thing? I have a Lenovo laptop
<theadmin> LiquidEssence: Hardware playing sounds is... scary
<LiquidEssence> it does the same thing on my Windows OS as well
<madsailor> I cant min/close a window that is maxed from the titlebar in 12.04 after last update. Controls are replaced with window title on mouseover.  Any help?
<utterglee> it's funny how I encountered that file before, had to edit it to get rid of 'man in the middle' attack warnings, and yet I thought you were talking about a folder
<theadmin> utterglee: Just call the file something other than "id_rsa.pub" when copying it to authorized_keys.
<theadmin> Or not
<utterglee> no theadmin it's a file...
<utterglee> where I copy my contents of id_rsa.pub
<theadmin> utterglee: doh, was just following the conversation
<theadmin> utterglee: Well, then copy the contents of multiple files there
<utterglee> this is beautiful
<utterglee> thanks bekks
<theadmin> utterglee: From "man sshd": " Each line of the file contains one key (empty lines and lines starting with a ‘#’ are ignored as comments). So there you go.
<LiquidEssence> @theadmin: it's probably have to do with my computer as such; my brother has an ASUS laptop and it doesn't make any sound on his Xubuntu distro, when he puts it into suspend mode
<gordon_> i am new to ubuntu and i am having video driver issues where there is a horizontal blur line 3/4 of the way up my screen i tried to use the experimental video drivers and was left with a black screen i reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 and tried 12.10 both of them have issues with the video card i downloaded the newest drivers from nvidia but don't know how to install them
<Eino_> Hi. I need some help with my 64-bit installation of Ubuntu 12.10
<theadmin> LiquidEssence: Well, this is the weirdest thing ever then
<Eino_> I have several problems.
<utterglee> 99
<theadmin> Eino_: Just ask the questions.
<LiquidEssence> @theadmin: yes i can imagine :) I just don't know how to fix it :) I'l look around the web some more if this is a Lenovo specific issue
<boom0917> noticed theres suspect packages in the synaptic package manager under Gparted has anyone else noticed that or are those allright to install
<Eino_> Every second boot has only black screen. No GRUB, nothing. Just black.
<theadmin> LiquidEssence: Well, no such sounds on a Dell.
<LiquidEssence> theadmin: I guess my computer is soooo special then :)
<Eino_> 2. Steam for Linux tells me: You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run: käynnistettävää
<Eino_> käynnistettävää means = starting in english
<theadmin> Eino_: How did you install Steam? You should use the Software Center.
<LiquidEssence> theadmin: thx a lot for now, I will look for some more info!
<Eino_> Theadmin: I did.
<Eino_> I downloaded the .deb file from steampowered.com and it took me to software centre
<theadmin> Eino_: That's not what I'm talking about
<theadmin> Eino_: I'm talking about the version of Steam that's available *in* the software center
<zztr> join #ubuntutablet
<zztr> oops.
<maitake> Hi ubuntu support. I'm currently using gnome3 shell for my DE. Any idea why regardless of whether I erase the data on my drive, my gnome-shell extensions act like they're installed again? They show up on tweak tool and also on the "Installed Extensions" list on site, yet I can't remove them and they're nowhere to be found in .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<Eino_> You want the package name?
<theadmin> Eino_: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam/
<theadmin> Eino_: This one.
<Laban> I need some advice... When playing videos with AC3 audio, some channels are lost in the playback. In general music is playing OK, but not talk. Tested with Totem, VLC and XBMC. HDMI audio, SPDIF plugged into the graphics card internally.
<Eino_> How I can uninstall the old one
<Laban> How can I fix this?
<Eino_> Nykyiset käyttämäsi ohjelmistolähteet eivät sisällä pakettia "steam".
<Eino_> it didn't found the package steam
<theadmin> Eino_: sudo apt-get remove steam:i386
<Eino_> sudo apt-get remove steam:i386
<Eino_> Package 'steam:i386' is not installed, so not removed
<theadmin> Eino_: Eh, okay, dpkg -l '*steam*' | pastebinit
<jackarg> woo: so I figured that I can get windows by chaning the boot order and putting the windows boot loader on top and get ubuntu if I put the hdd on top. what do you think of that?
<LiquidEssence> theadmin: I found the solution. It is a Lenovo specific function. The Beep alarms had to be turned off in the BIOS setup!
<Eino_> http://paste.nerv.fi/27747570.txt
<jackarg> could someone please help me I cannot change my brightness in ubuntu 12.04 !!
<theadmin> Eino_: Okay, that's an odd one. But remove that "steam-launcher" and use the Software Center to install Steam (not the .deb file, just search for steam in the Software Center)
<Eino_> it doesn't found package steam-launcher in software centre
<jon_w> I'm trying to run "sudo -u gitlab -H bundle install --deployment --without development test mysql" but keep getting "sudo: bundle: command not found" because bundle isn't installed for root. How can I run this command then?
<Eino_> how to uninstall that?
<theadmin> Eino_: sudo apt-get remove steam-launcher
<utterglee> okay, that worked, I can now connect over SSH, cool
<utterglee> how did the system know? I mean, I added a key to authorized_keys, how did the system know to immediately start using key instead of asking for a password?
<theadmin> jon_w: Use the full path to where "bundle" resides.
<Eino_> it does not found anything about steam
<theadmin> utterglee: sshd checks the file whenever you connect
<jackarg> does anyone know why I can't change my brightness?
<Eino_> it founds some random apps but not the steam
<theadmin> Eino_: Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<jon_w> theadmin thx
<Eino_> 12.10
<utterglee> nice!
<blackroseblade> Woah, lots of people here. :O
<theadmin> Eino_: drrr... It should be there.
<theadmin> Anyway I'm off
<blackroseblade> So I've got a liveusb here and I'd like to make it persistent. I tried this: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html
<blackroseblade> But unfortunately it can't find casper-rw. Since its a liveusb I'm not exactly sure where to point it to.
<jon_w> ohai
<Eino_> I have too much problems with this f***ing Canoncial bul***it. Does not found Steam, every second boot has black screen, cannot set to autolaunch Ubuntu have to use GRUB. Random system fatal errors. CAps LOck PROblem.
<yong> hello world
<SolarisBoy> sounds bad
<Eino_> Can someone help me?
<blackroseblade> i've never had issues with ubuntu, even when running out of the box. it just...works.
<MonkeyDust> Eino_  start with minding your language
<SolarisBoy> +1
<Eino_> I would, but this just NOT work!
<blackroseblade> Steam can be frustrating
<PengunCSC> hey guys\
<blackroseblade> But yes, i would agree...calm down...
<Eino_> I want operating system that works, but this does not. There are FEW problems: Does not found Steam, every second boot has black screen, cannot set to autolaunch Ubuntu have to use GRUB. Random system fatal errors. CAps LOck PROblem.
<blackroseblade> These people aren't exactly getting paid to help you.
<MonkeyDust> Eino_  steam for linux is still in beta, you can't blame linux for that
<PengunCSC> I am trying to enable the HDMI port on my nVidia 210
<Eino_> Monkey, overread that still
<Eino_> I have still many problems: every second boot has black screen, cannot set to autolaunch Ubuntu have to use GRUB. Random system fatal errors. CAps LOck PROblem.
<blackroseblade> Are you new to Ubuntu/linux?
<PengunCSC> The nvidia-settings util says the driver is not new enough to show the Xorg settings
<Eino_> I have used Linux before
<Eino_> and always uninstalled Ubuntu because it does not ork
<blackroseblade> no one says linux...
<Eino_> i wanted to give it a try
<Eino_> but..
<Eino_> And I have not problems with steam
<blackroseblade> Well it takes time to work just like any new system.
<Eino_> it just DOES NOT FOUND THE PACKAGE
<blackroseblade> Erm, have you followed the instructions on steam's support?
<Eino_> yes
<blackroseblade> Added the repository, enabled it, tried getting it manually through terminal?
<Eino_> Every second boot is black - it is not about my experience.
<Eino_> yes yes yes
<Eino_> Even downloaded the package manually
<blackroseblade> Dunno, I did the same and mine works like a charm.
<PengunCSC> can anyone help with nVidia?
<Eino_> No luck with this F***untu.
<blackroseblade> PengunCSC: you'll have to wait a bit, it seems.
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: have you checked your log files like Xorg.0 for display issues?
<k1l> Eino_: i would suggest to target every issue as a single task
<blackroseblade> I'm waiting for someone to help me change my liveusb to persistent
<Monotoko> PengunCSC, what's up? I have an nVidia card
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: what happends when you type apt-cache policy steam?
<Eino_> Solaris: how? I can paste if you give me instructionsa
<Eino_> SolarisBoy:  let me check
<PengunCSC> Monotoko: I have a geforce 210
<Monotoko> blackroseblade, have a look at unetbootin - but you'll have to format the drive first
<wiggmpk> Eino_: are you trying to install steam?
<PengunCSC> I am trying to activate the HDMI port
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Monotoko> it has an option for persistent storage
<Monotoko> PengunCSC, what's the problem?
<PengunCSC> No multiple screens in the native Displays tool
<PengunCSC> The nvidia-settings util says the driver is not new enough to show the Xorg settings
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: when you have output to post pipe it to the command "uptime | pastebinit" . and post the link which is returned on your terminal
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: thats an example there is no need to actually run uptime however
<Monotoko> PengunCSC, ahhh... I can't help you there sorry :( I'm too poor to have multiple screens :P
<maxbit> hy i have a little question how is the console called that opens when you press ctrl+ Fx ?
<Eino_> http://paste.nerv.fi/28895476.txt
<blackroseblade> maxbit: you mean the terminal?
<maxbit> jap my problem is that it doesn't open on my xubuntu
<wiggmpk> Eino_: are you running 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu?
<Monotoko> maxbit, ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Eino_> 64bit
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: Installed (none) in your language? in that output?
<maxbit> -.^ my foult
<wiggmpk> Eino_: are you trying to install Steam64?
<Eino_> yes
<maxbit> thx
<darkhelmet46> Can anyone help me with migrating a Wubi install?
<Eino_> i can try
<Eino_> sudo apt-get install Steam64 ?
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: what architecture is your hardware?
<wiggmpk> Eino_: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<wiggmpk> Eino_: then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install steam64"
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, migrate to where?
<darkhelmet46> Monotoko, migrate to its own partition.
<Eino_> wiggmpk: will try
<Monotoko> I believe you will need to reinstall...
<bekks> wiggmpk: Which will make your system mix up i386 and x86_64 forever.
<bekks> Eino_: Dont do it until you knwo what those commands do.
<SolarisBoy> madness..
<wiggmpk> bekks: steam depends on i386 packages
<darkhelmet46> Monotoko, I tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/635/how-to-convert-wubi-install-into-regular-install
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: I don't really know. I have AMD Phenom Quad-Core N970
<darkhelmet46> But it errored out.
<k1l> wiggmpk: it should isntall that by itself
<gordon_> i have a video problem i am running 64bit 12.04 tried the drivers from additional drivers and one of them left me with a black screen so i had to reinstall ubuntu again
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, what was the error?
<bekks> wiggmpk: I know. But there is NO reason to force your system mixing up architectures. Steam will pull all dependencies needed.
<Eino_> does not found package stea4
<Eino_> steam64
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  An error occurred within chroot
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  Error is: /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible
<darkhelmet46> /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<darkhelmet46> /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: have you run apt-get update after you added whatever ppa you added?
<Eino_> ppa?
<Eino_> I did update and then tried the package
<Eino_> no luck
<SolarisBoy> i dont recall steam being in the ubuntu repo
<Eino_> [00:03] <wiggmpk> Eino_: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 [00:04] <wiggmpk> Eino_: then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install steam64"
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, what command did you run?
<bekks> Eino_: First, you should undo that sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386, it will lead to problems in the future.
<Eino_> how
<k1l> SolarisBoy: it isnt
<Eino_> bekks: how?
<SolarisBoy> so i wonder how this is complexing Eino_ .
<darkhelmet46> Monotoko, sudo bash wubi-move.sh /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<SolarisBoy> if you haven't added the ppa for steam the package wont be available
<k1l> you need a own repo for steam
<blackroseblade> how do I uninstall X server and install nvidia's 310.xx drivers?
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, I have an idea... download the Ubuntu LiveCD, run the command again with "--no-bootloader" then install the bootloader from the live CD
<k1l> SolarisBoy: yep
<blackroseblade> Oh God, so many questions. D:
<Eino_> first tell me how to undo that udo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Eino_> before adding any new repo
<bekks> blackroseblade: You do NOT uninstall the X server.
<Eino_> *sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<SolarisBoy> heh
<k1l> blackroseblade: dont uninstall x server
<blackroseblade> oh dear. then what do I do?
<wiggmpk> k1l: bekks: i have to leave atm, but could one of you PM me with what problems it may cause by adding the another architecture, still learning myself
<blackroseblade> Luckily it's a liveusb, so I can still experiment and learn without breaking anything.
<Eino_> lol crap
<Eino_> they tell me to undo
<k1l> blackroseblade: install nvidia-current
<blackroseblade> It says please exit X server before installing nvidia
<Eino_> but then don't tell how to do that
<Eino_> .
<bekks> blackroseblade: Just install the latest nvidia driver: nvidia-current
<blackroseblade> Alright kll, installing nvidia current
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: dont just type commands people give you without knowing what they will do in the future
<k1l> Eino_: your only chance is to calm down. your tone is not helping and not motivating others to help you
<darkhelmet46> Monotoko, Here was my idea, technically the bootloader must already be installed, otherwise I wouldn't be able to dual-boot to the Wubi install of Ubuntu, correct?  So can I just edit the existing bootloader and give it the new path?
<raydeo> anyone have tips on determining why a filesystem won't unmount? I have a lvm-over-luks setup and cannot close the luks device (after deactivating lvm) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5559891/
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, not exactly... it's the Windows bootloader that boots into WUBI
<blackroseblade> will 3D acceleration work with this?
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: what kind of support channel this is then?
<k1l> blackroseblade: that will install 304.43 nvidia driver
<blackroseblade> And how does it differ from the 310?
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: a free one
<darkhelmet46> mono Crap.
<Eino_> it would be nice if I can trust official support channels
<darkhelmet46> Monotoko, Crap.
<Eino_> one says one thing and another another
<dryhay> hi. I'm missing my ibus sometimes. could someone check it, please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: it doesn't matter who it is tell you something. support or not. have some common sense about your self.
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, you need the GRUB bootloader which it can't install from the Wubi for whatever reason... but you can still do the transfer, then just boot from the LiveCD and install the bootloader from there
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: ok, could you then please tell me how to undo that?
<blackroseblade> I thought that the latest nvidia 310 releases improved a lot on 3d accel on linux?
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: im investigating.
<Eino_> of course i could end my life with format /
<Eino_> *sudo format /
<darkhelmet46> Monotoko, I will try that.  I believe it did everything except install Grub, so I should be able to burn a liveCD and do that.  What would be the procedure?
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: ok :)
<k1l> blackroseblade: install nvidia-experimental-310 if you want 310. or if you need it. but be aware of that experimental
<SolarisBoy> whats format?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<bekks> SolarisBoy: echo|format ;)
<blackroseblade> What about 313 then? All of them are certified apparently.
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, same procedure as here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<blackroseblade> Not WHQL I mean, but certified for unix
<SolarisBoy> alias format="dd"
<Eino_> sudo format /
<Eino_> will that work?
<Eino_> xD
<SolarisBoy> dude... dont worry about that
<bekks> Eino_: No. That command does not exist.
<darkhelmet46> Monotoko, Thanks I will give it a shot.  Question, the LiveCD I have is probably from version 8 or 9 of Ubuntu, do you think that matters?
<k1l> blackroseblade: be aware of that experimental
<Eino_> oh
<SolarisBoy> lol he was ready to do it too...
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, you should probably use the latest
<SolarisBoy> smh -
<blackroseblade> Hmmm, alright then kll, I'll stick with nvidia current.
<Ast001> hello I can not make my wireless keyboard and mouse to work under ubuntu 12.04. Here is pastebin: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05fe:0011 Chic Technology Corp. Browser Mouse can you help me ?
<Shizuo> STOP THE HATE
<Eino_> sudo rmdir / could be cool?
<Eino_> :D
<Ast001> ops sorry http://pastebin.ca/2316927
<k1l> Eino_: what is the issue now?
<bekks> Eino_: No. Posting nonsense like that is NOT cool.
<neirpyc> blackroseblade, are you on a Macbook?
<k1l> Eino_: do you want help or just rant and flame?
<blackroseblade> Now, for my original query. How can I turn my liveusb persistent?
<Monotoko> darkhelmet46, I can't remember when... but at some point they switched from GRUB to GRUB2
<blackroseblade> neirpyc: no, ordinary desktop
<gordon_> i am using nvidia current and get video glitches with my card
<blackroseblade> intel, kingston ram, nvidia card, the works
<Eino_> To undo command: 00:03] <wiggmpk> Eino_: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 [00:04] <wiggmpk> Eino_: then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install steam64"
<Eino_> i mean this: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Eino_> must undo it
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: can you paste the output of dpkg --print-foreign-architectures and dpkg --print-architecture (to paste bin)
<rickb> i wish ubuntu supported the gforce gfx 560 :(
<blackroseblade> rickb: i thought nvidia's latest drivers do support it?
<blackroseblade> It's about nvidia, not ubuntu iirc
<wiggmpk> SolarisBoy: couldn't he just remove the entry from /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch?
<rickb> true but the latest drivers just break X
<Monotoko> rickb, there's a special way to install them
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: ok
<SolarisBoy> i guess - i never used that argument
<rickb> Monotoko: adding the repo and then installin the package?
<Monotoko> rickb, no... hold on let me find what I used
<rickb> oh cool
<Eino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5559913/
<SolarisBoy> i was reading the man page to confirm - if you know that you can do it wiggmpk may as well suggest huh?
<neirpyc> Monotoko, what trick is that? When I try to install nvidia-current-updates on my Macbook, it wrecks everything when it tries to start x.
<gordon_> how do you see what is on your system (hardware)
<rickb> gordon_: sudo lspci |more
<Eino_> dpkg: virhe: --print-foreign-architectures ei tarvitse määrittelyjä = dpkg: error: --print-foreign-architectures does not need prefences
<Eino_> or something..
<SolarisBoy> lshw too
<_d4vid> hello guys i have a questions after install 12.04.2 i become kernel 3.5 or need upgrade from 3.2 to 3.5 version of kernel? please help me
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: thats incorrect sytax in your paste
<Monotoko> rickb, here: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<SolarisBoy> it's two commands
<Monotoko> you need to install the kernel sources first
<Eino_> oh
<Eino_> xD
<SolarisBoy> remove the and and press enter instead
<Monotoko> so it can build the modules and not break X in the process
<rickb> Monotoko: thank you, i'm already botched.
<rickb> that helps
<neirpyc> Monotoko, when I tried that, it just kept telling me that the linux-headers and stuff weren't needed and wanted to autoremove them. Is that normal?
<rickb> ok imma go try this.
<Eino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5559915/
<rickb> neirpyc: macs are all messed up with anything not mac lol
<rickb> brb
<SolarisBoy> why is --add-architecture not in the man page for dpkg?
<gordon_> is there a way to see what specific video card is on my system or what ubuntu thinks it is
<Monotoko> neirpyc, was this after you installed the drivers?
<_d4vid> anybody can answer me?
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: what?
<_d4vid> please
<_d4vid> guys
<Fah> Anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro? I need to pass the kernel some options when it boots so i can fix my nvidia driver. How do you pause the efi boot loader?
<_d4vid> hello guys i have a questions after install 12.04.2 i become kernel 3.5 or need upgrade from 3.2 to 3.5 version of kernel? please help me
<Ast001> can you help me with this wireless keyboard and mouse ? http://pastebin.ca/2316931
<Monotoko> _d4vid, you see how many people are coming and asking questions? It's verry very difficult to keep up with everyone
<_d4vid> Monotoko, iam sorry
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5559915/
<bencevans> portlane.se.quakenet.org
<neirpyc> Monotoko, if I install the nvidia-current-updates and reboot, my screen turns off after grub.
<blackroseblade> I'm pretty familiar with IRC and netiquette, but still i gotta ask. How is a person supposed to keep track of their question in here?
<Monotoko> _d4vid, generally you leave the kernel alone... what are you trying to do?
<blackroseblade> if I've not been answered in 10 minutes can I assume that I need to repeat my question?
<blackroseblade> especially since we have such a huge amount of users in here.
<Monotoko> blackroseblade, didn't I answer your question?
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: try this 'sudo mv /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch /tmp && dpkg --print-foreign-architectures'
<blackroseblade> Monotoko: I'm sorry, I meant my original query.
<blackroseblade> About making a liveusb persistent.
<neirpyc> Monotoko, I've tried uninstalling nvidia from the login terminal if I pass "text" then installing the linux-headers then reinstalling but I get the same thing with the screen turning off.
<Eino_> mv: tiedoston ”/etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch” tilaa ei voi lukea: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<_d4vid> Monotoko, my questions was .. i will to install 12.04.2 but i dont know what for version kernel i become after install 3.2 or 3.5?
<Eino_> cant read because no directory
<k1l> _d4vid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076905&page=2
<SolarisBoy> =0
<Monotoko> blackroseblade, I answered that one too... have a look at unetbootin
<SolarisBoy> Eino_: ls -l /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/
<Monotoko> it'll allow to create a USB drive with persistent storage
<Eino_> at total 0
<_d4vid> k1l, thank you .. also 3.5?
<k1l> _d4vid: with .2 you will have the new kernel stack. when upgrading from .1 you neeed to add a package to get new kernel
<_d4vid> k1l, no i will new install not upgrade
<blackroseblade> Yeah but can't I change my current one to persistence? I'll google up unetbootin
<Eino_> SolarisBoy: It says translated: "at total 0"
<Monotoko> blackroseblade, I don't think so
<blackroseblade> What about this: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html
<blackroseblade> I tried that, except the target was invalid(not found)
<SolarisBoy> not sure then
<_d4vid> k1l, danke dir mehrmals..
<Eino_> oh god i hate this channel.. and canoncial.. one people say "do it" other say "don't do it"
<SolarisBoy> all thats going to do apparently is make you not have to type --force-architecture when you install things (if you had to when you instsalled it) anyway
<blackroseblade> Eino_: Welcome to irc :p
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Monotoko> Eino_, we're a community... with lots of different opinions on different things
<blackroseblade> ^
<Eino_> ok
<Eino_> but now please teach e
<Eino_> how to install steam
<Monotoko> Eino_, no idea... haven't tried it yet I'm afraid
<k1l> Eino_: last time: stop that ranting and flaming
<Eino_> the .deb file provided in steam wiki does not wor
<Eino_> k
<k1l> Eino_: install it through softwarecenter?
<blackroseblade> sensei, share the lore of your people~!
<Eino_> Kll: it does not found it
<blackroseblade> kll that wouldn't work
<Eino_> how to add the reporsietioytidkldfjl
<OerHeks> Eino_, good start > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<SolarisBoy> whammy
<blackroseblade> that and steam's own forums Eino_
<bd___> Eino_: steam should appear in the USC. What version are you at?
<Monotoko> blackroseblade, what's wrong with redoing the drive... if it's not persistent anyway?
<SolarisBoy> oh no - thats doing something crazy - whaaaat.... documentation... heh
<Eino_> 12.10 64Bit AMD64
<blackroseblade> I ah. Trying to set it persistent using installers doesn't exactly seem to work. :|
<k1l> Eino_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/steam-for-linux-now-available-for-all-to-download
<Monotoko> blackroseblade, that's why I suggested unetbootin :P
<blackroseblade> I'll get another usb and try to do it from within ubuntu
 * blackroseblade fetches another USB
<Shizuo> Steam != Steam
<Monotoko> Shizuo, o.o ?
<Shizuo> Yes
<SolarisBoy> omg that is really confusing Shizuo
<Shizuo> I agree
<Shizuo> I can't handle it
<Eino_> I have installed it from the official site
<Eino_> IT DOES NOT WORK
<Monotoko> the programmer in me wants to kill you right now Shizuo
<Monotoko> :P
<Shizuo> The programmer in me just reads false
<Monotoko> Eino_, then why aren't you asking the Steam support?
<Shizuo> =]
<blackroseblade> Monotoko: you're a programmer?
<blackroseblade> a dev for ubuntu then? :o
<Eino_> Monotoko: they said go here
<Eino_> it is ubuntu related problem
<SolarisBoy> Shizuo: mines returns false
<Monotoko> blackroseblade, not for Ubuntu nah... I work on a little project for a boss in my home time
<blackroseblade> oh.
<Monotoko> *town
<Shizuo> SolarisBoy: Old mines maybe
<SolarisBoy> true
<Shizuo> SolarisBoy: New mines might return true and explode
<Monotoko> and I'm a computer science student... so I have to deal with C# a lot
<Eino_> I </3 Canoncial.
<Shizuo> I <3 Boobs
<Monotoko> Eino_, we are not canonical
<SolarisBoy> true != "true"
<Eino_> I </3 #Ubuntu
<k1l> Eino_: please ask in #ubuntu-steam
<madsailor> Hello all.  I cant min/close a window that is maxed from the titlebar in 12.04 after last update. Controls are replaced with window title on mouseover.  Any help?
<Shizuo> Idling
<bencevans> madsailor hold down alt, click on the window (anywhere) and drag it down
<OerHeks> madsailor try F11
<Shizuo> Rule nazi
<blackroseblade> ugh, I should just install ubuntu and be done with it...
<Wolfgang__> Im installing lubuntu into virtual box and im wondering if i Erase disk and install lubuntu will it affect my nowmal hdd?
<jon_w> I'm trying to run "sudo -u gitlab -H bundle install --deployment --without development test mysql" but keep getting "sudo: bundle: command not found" because bundle isn't installed for root. How can I run this command then?
<blackroseblade> No Wolfgang__ , it shouldn't
<blackroseblade> As long as the disc you erase it VM's
<blackroseblade> *is vm's
<Wolfgang__> blacktoseblad, so im good to go?
<Eino_> **** YOU CANONCIAL
<madsailor> bencevans,  OerHeks , I can  resize by double clicking the title bar, but the behaviour of it disappearing is what I need to change
<Eino_> I hate this operating system
<Eino_> it does NOT work
<Eino_> support suck
<Monotoko> Eino_, then go back to Windows
<Eino_> i am glad that i didn't even donate a buck
<madsailor> all was fine till the last unity update
<Fah> jon_w: isn't installed for rot? what's that mean? Use the full path to the command?
<meyer> Hey
<leptone> got 12.04 on macbook pro. after enablin cube system freezes when i switch workspaces using Ctrl+alt+arrow. any advice?
<jon_w> Fah: i mean that if I log as root and try to use "bundle" command it does not exist
<Eino_> Think
<Eino_> this channel has full of ANGRY PEOPLE
<Eino_> who has problems with Ubuntu
<jon_w> Fah: only exists for other users
<meyer> Is there any solution to remap memory without the option on my bios? Please
<Fah> jon_w: where's it installed? Is that directory in root's path?
<k1l> Eino_: i told you to stop your ranting and flaming.
<k1l> Eino_: stick to the support issues or leave
<jon_w> Fah: no, under "~/.rvm/"
<Monotoko> I'm surprised he actually left
<jon_w> Fah: user home dir
<Fah> jon_w: then add it to your path. But why do you even need to run that as root?
<meyer> Please , somebody could help me with a memory problem?
<smcguinness> I just finished setting up 12.04.1 LTS, but I am running into a monitor issue as seen in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973856
<malfunc> hello everyone
<jon_w> Fah: because if not I get "Permission denied - /home/gitlab/gitlab/.bundle (Errno::EACCES)"
<smcguinness> I'm unable to resolve the issue as they have, because I cannot access /etc/default/grub
<blackroseblade> Eino ragequit then i assume
<blackroseblade> since i hid my joins and parts
<Fah> jon_w: i dont know what you're doing but if you add it to PATH, you can run it. If you're writing to a shared filesystem make sure you don't break permissions for users
<smcguinness> has anyone run into the timing issue with a monitor on a new install and resolved it?
<jon_w> Fah: I'm afraid to break user permissions
<smcguinness> Can the fix be through using the Live CD ash CL
<blackroseblade> How do I install a tar.bz package?
<blackroseblade> I'm trying to install realtek's v5.xxxx drivers for ALC887
<Meyer2436> Hi
<blackroseblade> Meyer2436:  that you?
<Meyer2436> Yes xD
<blackroseblade> xD
<blackroseblade> sup mate
<blackroseblade> here to help or have help?
<Meyer2436> you mean is it the same like when i asked for the GC driver?
<Meyer2436> Good thx , and you sup?
<blackroseblade> still messing about with ubuntu
<blackroseblade> need to learn a few things
<Meyer2436> i'm here one more time to have help :p
<Meyer2436> if i can help you , try to tell me
<Meyer2436> So
<Meyer2436> somebody here could help me please?
 * blackroseblade shrugs
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 ... does the hosts file support wildcards ... such as , *partialName*.com
<Meyer2436> ....
<otak> Tex_Nick: why?
<madsailor>  I cant min/close a window that is maxed from the titlebar in 12.04 after last update. Controls are replaced with window title on mouseover.  Any help? Pic here: http://imgur.com/iU3ffIo .  The three controls top left by mouse.
<Tex_Nick> otak : in order to block any url that contains "partialName"
<otak> ah you mean /etc/hosts.deny
<Tex_Nick> otak : yes ... sorry i should have elaborated ;0
<k1l> Meyer2436: what was the issue again?
<Meyer2436> xD
<Meyer2436> My issue is a global issue
<Meyer2436> i mean
<Meyer2436> i've a problem with my installed RAM
<Meyer2436> my MB is able to do dual channel ( and there is only 2 slots so no difficulty ) but my pc only recognize 3.1 gb ram ( both on win7 and ubuntu x64 )
<Meyer2436> PS : my BIOS detect 4gb ram at the start
<k1l> Meyer2436: well, does the vga take some ram?
<rickb> my system was unrecoverable. no data on it so i wiped it. i'm going to give that howto a shot once it's loaded back up.
<Meyer2436> I think
<Meyer2436> but there is also a remap memory problem i think
<ghoti> Anybody have a favourite _simple_ OCR program?  I'm hoping for something that'll let me simply `ocrbuddy somefile.png > output.txt`, with line breaks where there are line breaks, no need for multi-column, etc.
<otak> yes I believe so, all this is well covered in old debian howtos
<otak> normally an i.p/netmask would be banned by eg. denyhosts
<packetfrog> My dpkg/selinux/vmlinuz is trowing errors when installing unetbootin and others  tried purge  -f install    installl     http://pastebin.com/xaZie6yX   any ideas?
<packetfrog> throwing*
<Tex_Nick> otak : good enough ... i'll read up on it ... thanks for the input :)
<Meyer2436> k1l , are you still here xD?
<k1l> yep
<Meyer2436> have you any idea about this
<packetfrog> :(
<packetfrog> squid!
<packetfrog> haha like that
<k1l> i dont know about remapping ram. but if your mainboard vga takes 0.9GB ram you have to set that in the bios, if possible
<Meyer2436> because my bios hasn't this option ( remap memory ) and no update available for it
<Meyer2436> right but i see no option about this
<Meyer2436> ( btw thanks to help me another time )
<root1_> hille
<DZEND> is there anybody here using gadmei utv380 on ubuntu?
<k1l> Meyer2436: that is hardware related. see the bios. if that is not possible in there i dont know
<Meyer2436> ok but
<blackroseblade> Hey kll, I've got a ssh tunnel running through terminal
<blackroseblade> How do I redirect all my traffic through it?
<blackroseblade> terminal commands only please
<Meyer2436> for the dual channel , why is it not even if the two ram are identical
<Glagnar> Hi im running a program which i want to use 100% of my cpu however its only using approx 8% how can i make it use 100%?
<blackroseblade> Glagnar: Shouldn't it automatically run at 100% if the load on it is that high?
<atc3030> does anyone here run ubuntu on a macbook air?
<Glagnar> i thought it would but its only using like 8% of my cpu
<ldiamond> Oi
<ldiamond> "System program problem detected" "Do you want to report the problem now?"
<ldiamond> How do I know what the hell the problem is?
<ldiamond> I just get this popup that asks for my PW
<ldiamond> I'm not giving my PW to this unknown thing
<Glagnar> i mean its quite computationally intensive but its not using 100% of my cpu which i dont understand
<bekks> Glagnar: Then you have to investigate the source code, and possibly rewrite it for using 100% of your CPU.
<k1l> ldiamond: press: more information (or similar to this)
<k1l> ldiamond: its apport bug service which collects the information
<amigamia> i have a tablet here and i was wondeirng if the ubuntu tablet version is beta available? i saw the guy from south africa talking about it. is there anything availbe now for testing for our tablets?
<xangua> !tablet | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<k1l> amigamia: better ask in #ubuntu-tablet and #ubuntu-phone
<WBF> I need help. I just updated, on 12.10. there is no button to log into a different section like 12.04
<blackroseblade> anyone here uses Realtek ALC>
<blackroseblade> boy, this is the busiest IRC I've seen yet, and I thought #news@rizon was bad
<Glagnar> bekks: i wrote it myself in C (ill be honest im kinda a newbie) i expected it to use 100% as its been going for half an hour and i expect it to take an another hour but its only using 8%?
<k1l> WBF: did you look on the very right side in the panel ?
<WBF> k1l, yes
<k1l> WBF: what do you need there?
<atc3030> does anyone use ubuntu on a macbook air? i needd to know how to configure the touchpad so its not so overly sensitive
<Threepwood> Glagnar: just use java and it will eat ya CPU (sorry for kiddin) :D
<nu2ub_> Hello everyone
<WBF> k1l, just let me tell you this, I need to switch to the DE ratpoison or as I like to call it ratp0is0n
<nu2ub_> I am new to ubuntu had 12.10 installed but due to a display glitch decided to move to 12.04LTS. In the process found Edubuntu 12.04.Since I have kids i decided to install this. The boot cd worked fine and was connected to Internet during install... Now it does not pick any of the wireless
<nu2ub_> networks
<dfgdfgdg> What is the cheapest device that can read pdf's ?
<k1l> WBF: so just choose the session in lightdm?
<WBF> k1l,  how?
<nu2ub_> did this install about half an hour ago. It did not connect to the internet when i started the new installation
<Glagnar> lol threepwood im numerically modelling a physical system I don’t understand why it isnt using 100% of one of my cpus
<nu2ub_> the option for wireless Networks in the top  right button is shaded (can't click on it)
<k1l> WBF: log out?
<KromiX> nu2ub_ do ifconfig -a
<KromiX> and paste it to pastebin
<WBF> k1l, there is no button there.
<KromiX> show us
<nu2ub_> ok
<k1l> WBF: sure it is
<WBF> k1l, will try once more
<Threepwood> Glagnar: locks? waiting for some io? dunno :)
<Threepwood> Glagnar: there are plenty of reasons
<atc3030> answer my question. does anyone use ubuntu on a macbook air? I understand this is a busy channel. but every time I join i never get help. just saying. not upset. just need some help:)
<blackroseblade> atc3030: tell me about it...
<atc3030> I have installed Ubuntu numerous times on my mid 2011 macbook air and the touchpad is always outta wack. it is too sensitive. the onetime so bad it would pick up my palm that was sitting about 3 inches off the pad
<blackroseblade> Guys can someone help? I've got audio not sounding right. The chipset is supposed to boost the sound through the builtin op-amp, except the application to control it is windows only. How can I get similar functionality in ubuntu?
<k1l> !ask | atc3030
<ubottu> atc3030: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<atc3030> it also would pick up my finger hovering about 1/2 inch vertically above the pad
<blackroseblade> atc3030: I assume you've already tried Mouse and Touchpad in settings?
<blackroseblade> LOL
<blackroseblade> electromagnetic fingers
<atc3030> yep. I've also tried different drivers such as touch egg, semantics and x11 stuff
<Glagnar> Threepwood i wish that was the answer but im solving the random walk problem so im not reading any data i just wish it was using all my cpu resources
<WBF> k1l, not working there is no button there
<Plizzo> I have a RAID5 array which used to consist of three 2TB drives. Last week I added another drive and after that I grew the array to include four devices. Although, I forgot to modify the filesystem size. I will attempt to do this overnight, but I'm wondering if this command is correct: "mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --size=max"
<Physicist> Later I had deleted one fgrlx file of my system my pc is a little slow.. I really do not know what is the file, but, it happened. Should I reinstall my driver now!
<k1l> WBF: which desktop are you running now?
<bekks> Plizzo: That willnot change the filesystem size at all.
<jkobyp> atc3030: check your usb ports, sounds like somebody plugged in a wireless mouse just to mess with you
<WBF> k1l,  regular ubuntu
<k1l> WBF: which is unity?
<Physicist> *fglrx* I always do that... fgrlx.
<WBF> k1l,  yes
<Plizzo> bekks: Why not? I currently have 6TB in my array, but the partition is only 4TB. How can I fix that?
<bekks> Plizzo: That will change the size of the md0 device, but not of the filesystem you created on md0.
<bekks> Plizzo: Dont mix up device size, partition size, filesystem size.
<Physicist> I am now using the new 13.02 beta driver of AMD. A good choice by the way.
<SolarisBoy> resize2fs to the rescue
<Plizzo> bekks: Oh, alright, then how do I go about increasing the filesystem to expand to the full device size?
<nu2ub_> http://pastebin.com/VPL2tDUB
<mdh> Plizzo: you can use gparted if you want, that'll do that
<bekks> Plizzo: Depends on the filesystem type.
<k1l> WBF: so you cant find the logout menu entry in the session indicator?
<Physicist> On Kubuntu... Other good choice.. KDE is the best of all.
<nu2ub_> <KromiX> it is in the pastebin
<WBF> k1l, I can but when I try to login with that DE it doesn't work because there.is.no.button.there.
<packetfrog> My dpkg/selinux/vmlinuz is trowing errors when installing unetbootin and others  tried purge  -f install    installl     http://pastebin.com/xaZie6yX   any ideas?
<Plizzo> bekks: All the drives as far as I know are ext4, fdisk -l shows this System:
<k1l> WBF: ahh ok. so there is no ratpoison entry in lightdm?
<Plizzo> bekks: Linux raid autodetect
<fcuk112> my ubuntu is throwing errors upon updating - http://pastebin.com/rSDSPxaW
<Physicist> Anyone??
<fcuk112> any ideas?
<WBF> k1l,  yes there is none
<bekks> Plizzo: Thats not a filesystem, but a partition type.
<Physicist> Later I had deleted one fglrx file of my system, it is a little slow.. I really do not know what is the file, but, it happened. Should I reinstall my driver now!
<Physicist> ?? was a question!
<atc3030> i am normally more professional than this but this is just freaking ridiculous. this channel obviously cannot handle the demand. It sucks you have to have a bot to auto reply when someone has to point that out. sorry and no disrespect meant. but just kinda lets me down. good day.
<popescu93> #fedora-devel
<Glagnar> how do i make a program have absolute priority other others?
<Physicist> !fglrx | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist, please see my private message
<bekks> Glagnar: Just use "nice" and "renice".
<Glagnar> bekks can you give an example?
<Plizzo> bekks: Also, I learned that when adding a disk to a mdadm array, the disk would be formatted automatically. I added a disk (/dev/sde) which had an GPT System on it and two partitions. It is now part of my RAID but still has a GUID table. What do I do?
<k1l> WBF: see if this works: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=20591
<bekks> Plizzo: First, you have to tell us which filesystem type you are using.
<nu2ub_> 'KromiX' you here
<Deskarano> would ubuntu still work if i converted the hard drive that its on into a dynamic disk?
<Plizzo> bekks: How do I check?
<bekks> Plizzo: By looking at the output of "mount" or "sudo blkid"
<nu2ub_> anyone able to help me with wireless
<Plizzo> bekks: I used df -T
<Plizzo> bekks: /dev/md0               ext4
<mdh> nu2ub_: what's the problem with the wireless?
<k1l> !ask | nu2ub_
<ubottu> nu2ub_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> Plizzo: Then you can just use resize2fs  after growing md0.
<Deskarano> would ubuntu still work if i converted the hard drive that its on into a dynamic disk?
<Fah> So, anyone using rEFIt to boot ubuntu on a mac? I need to recover my install
<bekks> Plizzo: that will then grow the ext4 filesystem on md0.
<Plizzo> bekks: It says 3845715976 1K-blocks, 3599869600 used and 50495184 available. That should mean it could be expanded for quite a bit of more space?
<nu2ub_> did a fresh install but after reboot the system is not picking up any wireless addreses
<bekks> Plizzo: I have no clue "what" says that, and which command you are running. Nor is that the complete output of a command.
<nu2ub_> mdh
<mdh> nu2ub_: what kind of wireless adapter do you have? or which model of laptop?
<nu2ub_> k1l
<Plizzo> bekks: So I just run "resize2fs /dev/md0" and it should all be ok?
<nu2ub_> I have a gateway NV 58
<WBF> gonna try it now k1l
<nu2ub_> the wireless worked when i was using ubuntu 12.10 and while I had the new installation DVD
<nu2ub_> running
<bekks> Plizzo: No. You should carefully read the options and the usage of resize2fs: "man resize2fs"
<amigamia> !tablet
<ubottu> The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<amigamia> thanks
<nu2ub_> so during install it was working but now the wireless options are shaded and it is not picking any of the channels
<Deskarano> would ubuntu still work if i converted the hard drive that its on into a dynamic disk?
<Glagnar> cheers bekks that’s increased the speed although not to 100%
<nu2ub_> how do i make my name turn red when i am addressing a specific person
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello all
<luckybunny> guys my computer's doing it again. This time I know very well that I had (or rather have) over 90GB of free space. But the command 'df -h' gives me a full disk, as well as repeated warnings
<ntzrmtthihu777> nu2ub_: type their name and it usually does
<Plizzo> bekks: I've read the man page, and there are not many options for the kind of operation I'm performing...
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 thanks
<Glagnar> can someone give me a resource to using the cpu to 100% please
<bekks> Plizzo: Those few options my render your filesystem in chaos.
<mussa> مرحبا
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 did it work
<luckybunny> rebooting doesn't help (it did when my disk was checked for errors, but that was after over 20 cycles, so it won't happen again any time soon)
<mdh> nu2ub_: i'm still looking for what kind of card it is
<Plizzo> bekks: So what do you suggest, I've read everything and can't find any option that will help me. Could you help me assembe a command then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, you're yello to me nu2ub_
<nu2ub_> how can i check it here
<ntzrmtthihu777> !arabic | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nu2ub_> mdh  can I do it in the terminal
<Glagnar> or setting the priortry of a process
<Fah> luckybunny: you've given no specific information about what is wrong.
<nu2ub_> any command that will show the hardware type
<bekks> Plizzo: You should just understand what those options do and you have to decide wether you want them or better not use them.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, is it pci or usb?
<bekks> Plizzo: Most likely, you do NOT want to disable safety checks, e.g.
<luckybunny> Fah: my disk is reading as full, when I know it has over 90GB of free space
<nu2ub_> mdh the hardware was working with ubuntu 12.10 and while I was using the installation CD.
<Fah> luckybunny: that seems improbable. Are you getting errors? Have you looked at what df shows for disk usage?
<Guest17476> when installing wine i get the error message package dependencies cannot be resolved is it possible for my system to use wine ? or do i need  to go back to windows?
<luckybunny> df -h shows the disk 100% used
<nu2ub_> mdh the installation cd for this Install (edubun 12.04 lts)
<mdh> nu2ub_: is the wireless connection showing up in the connection manager, just no access points showing up?
<Fah> luckybunny: well it's probably full. Have you seen what the biggest directories are?
<luckybunny> I have not downloaded anything (especially not anything 90GB in size) in the past day, but I had 90GB free this morning
<Fah> luckybunny: so? is something spewing log messages? Is something writing stuff to the filesystem? the only way to find it is to look
<luckybunny> ok... how do I do that?
<nu2ub_> mdh yes a blank wireless adapter is showing but no networks and the wireless connections button used to search for connections can't be clicked as it is shaded
<mdh> nu2ub_: i really don't know what could be causing that, sorry
<Fah> luckybunny: start with du  on the full file system? do -k /mount/point | sort -nr | head -n 20 to see the top 20 largest dirs? Then drill down from there
<Plizzo> bekks: I've been through multiple tutorials and neither of them use any kinds of options for the command. Look at this for example... http://www.allmyit.com.au/mdadm-growing-raid5-array-ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> nu2ub_: lspci should list your wireless card
<nu2ub_> mdh thanks for trying
<Glagnar> im really sorry for spamming but ive set nice to -19 but my programme is still only using 9-15% of my cpu what can i do to make it use 100%?
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 will try that
<bekks> Plizzo: You should understand what those options do and why you dont want them, instead of comparing zillions off howtos.
<notStewpid> Has anyone here created a wifi hotspot b4?
<Plizzo> bekks: I understand what the options do.. but clearly I don't need them since not a single person that used them used the options..
<bekks> Plizzo: People often do use them when needed.
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 i dont see any problems there
<Plizzo> bekks: Can I ask you something? When I used sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sdd I get this response:
<bekks> Plizzo: But as long as you really do know why you dont want to use them, you are safe.
<Plizzo> bekks: MBR Magic : aa55
<Plizzo> Partition[0] :   3907027120 sectors at         2048 (type fd)
<Fah> Glagnar: if you want load, while true; do true; done
<Plizzo> bekks: But then when I examine my latest addition to the array, /dev/sde I get this:
<notStewpid> wifi hotspots anyone?
<Fah> Glagnar: run a bunch of threads
<bekks> Plizzo: Use a pastebin service please.
<Plizzo> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560109/
<Plizzo> bekks: And this is /dev/sdd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560110/
<bekks> Plizzo: And...?
<Plizzo> The response is much different, and they're all active disks in the RAID?
<bekks> Plizzo: You have to check wether they are members of the RAID. I cant guess it.
<Physicist> I'd tryed crack my own wireless with backtrack but could not because a broadcom driver of my system.. I did not know. now I know that. I will try again with no index error.
<Plizzo> bekks: They are members of the raid
<ntzrmtthihu777> nu2ub_: if you can find out what kind of wireless card you have you can be more specific in your searches for help, is it a broadcom sta?
<bekks> Plizzo: So your question is answered, isnt it? :)
<Plizzo> bekks: No, why does the response differ?
<Plizzo> bekks: I mean, shouldn't it all be the same?
<Glagnar> Fah: this is my code it should be at 100% but it isn't ?: http://pastebin.com/LepV5ihf
<Physicist> Backtrack use KDE environment too.. I lake that. But I do not know what is the environment of Slackware that I am downloading.
<Plizzo> bekks: Or maybe /dev/sde has become a main disk of some sort? It says the array is linear so I guess it has to have a starting unit
<bekks> Plizzo: Not necessarily, the output heavily depends on your hardware setup.
<Physicist> **like**
<notStewpid> hotspot help?
<Plizzo> bekks: Alright, well thanks. I'm sorry for bombarding you with questions. I'm decent with Linux but I'm just terrified that any misstake will completely wipe my array :/
<bekks> notStewpid: Did you already ask a specific question?
<notStewpid> ummmmm, nooooo...
<bekks> Plizzo: Which is not tragically, since you have a backup, dont you.
<bekks> notStewpid: Then do it now...
<notStewpid> Has anyone here used wifi hotspots in ubuntu?
<Plizzo> bekks: I have backups of all the files that are important, but not a full scale backup since it's 4TB of data which mostly consists of movies and tv shows
<bekks> !anyone | notStewpid
<ubottu> notStewpid: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<noanmyth> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<noanmyth> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<noanmyth> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<notStewpid> I have a problem with wifi hotspots. I am running Ubunut 12.04 LTS, When I try to create a wifi hotspot, it creates it, but without security briefly, and no interrnet access ata ll, when I expect it to work.
<noanmyth> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<noanmyth> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> noanmyth: Stop it please.
<packetfrog> My dpkg/selinux/vmlinuz is trowing errors when installing unetbootin and others  tried purge  -f install    installl     http://pastebin.com/xaZie6yX   any ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> why use unetbootin, packetfrog ?
<bekks> packetfrog: Why do you want to reinstall dpkg?
<packetfrog> unetbootin is not the issue really its just when i am installing things apt-get is having issues fixing dpkg/extlinux/vmlinuz
<packetfrog> It keeps throwing up the same kind of errors for anything I apt-get
<bekks> packetfrog: Why are you trying to reinstall dpkg?
<bekks> The error message is pretty clear: you dont have a kernel package installed.
<packetfrog> I was trying to reinstall all three above mentioned things  as they keep popping up with missing files
<packetfrog> or errors
<packetfrog> !
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, I see. bekks: he just answered, he is having hell using apt-get.
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 let me check
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: HE is just missing an installed kernel package.
<packetfrog> I did not understand the underlying issue so tried to shoot a shotgun at it...
<packetfrog> the birdshot keeps coming back and hitting me in the face ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Just tell him that, don't ask him why, he explained his reason, even if it is faulty.
<packetfrog> So how do I fix it and why is it like this?
<bekks> packetfrog: Whats the output of sudo apt-get install linux-image =
<bekks> packetfrog: Without that =
<packetfrog> onesec
<packetfrog> wait
<packetfrog> I am on ubuntu studio  I dont want that kernel stuff right?
<bekks> packetfrog: You NEED at least ONE kernel package installed.
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 ethernet controller is a Broadcom Corp NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 Network contoller is an Intel Corp WiFi Link 5100
<KRomeleoN> is libreoffice still not available?
<ntzrmtthihu777> and their aint any reason to shout, bekks.
<KRomeleoN> 4.0?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: I didnt shout.
<Monotoko> bekks, typing in caps is considered shouting
<bekks> Monotoko: I know it. Thing is: I didnt do that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nu2ub_: now you can have a search around the net for the info you need, now that you know the specifics. I personally don't have any experience with those particular cards.
<ntzrmtthihu777> you NEED at least one... HE is just...
<luckybunny> I've cleared a little bit more out of my downloads folder, to make space for this screenie.. baobab appears to agree something's not quite right http://i.imgur.com/qX4lA2W.png
<Monotoko> bekks, "<bekks> packetfrog: You NEED at least ONE kernel package installed."
<Monotoko> that's shouting
<packetfrog> whats the command to reinstall the lowlatency kernel?
<packetfrog> googlefu has failed me
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: So you are sticking at two words now...? Lets go on with support.
<mneptok> bekks: avoid typing words or sentences in caps, please. thanks.
<zypsy> I thought that was emphasizing.  ?
<luckybunny> *this* is emphasis
<ntzrmtthihu777> not just me, bekks.
<luckybunny> or this if you know how
<packetfrog> :*(
<mneptok> let's let the subject drop, folks.
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 thanks
#ubuntu 2013-02-24
<packetfrog> Nothing?
<bekks> packetfrog: just search for the lowlatency kernel package: apt-cache search latency
<ldiamond> "System program problem detected" "Do you want to report the problem now?"
<ldiamond> How do I know what the hell the problem is?
<packetfrog> bekks: Thank you. :)
<ldiamond> I'm not giving my PW to this unknown thing
<COLORS> Hello
<packetfrog> Hi.
<nu2ub_> ntzrmtthihu777 how do i log in as a root
<COLORS> ldiamond you should submit a bug report
<bekks> !root | nu2ub_
<ubottu> nu2ub_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> why would you want to ? I can tell you how, but for what reason?
<ldiamond> COLORS, it's not like an obvious system popup.
<mneptok> ldiamond: whatever crashed was running as a system process, and its logfiles are readable only by root. thus the need for your password.
<ldiamond> COLORS, how can I tell it's legit and not some way to gain root access for some rootkit
<COLORS> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> ldiamond: its legit, lol.
<ldiamond> mneptok, I agree with that, but still any application can show this popup
<COLORS> It's very unlikly it is a rootkit xD
<ldiamond> ntzrmtthihu777, how can you tell?
<ldiamond> "unlikely" != "impossible"
<mneptok> ldiamond: you don't *have* to send a report. so don't.
<ldiamond> mneptok, sure, but I still want to know what crashed
<ldiamond> I'll manually file a bug if it's important
<mneptok> ldiamond: tail /var/log/syslog
<mneptok> ldiamond: etc etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> true, and anyone on the street can rob you; question is are you gonna live in fear or just be carefull and use common sense
<COLORS> :P
<ldiamond> ntzrmtthihu777, different situation. If someone on the street asks for my wallet, I'll definitely say no
<Wolfgang__> Im running lububuntu in vbox but i want to resize the virtual hd
<Wolfgang__> how do i do so?
<notStewpid> Hotspot on ubuntu anyone?
<bekks> Wolfgang__: Resize the vdi file by using VBoxManage.
<Wolfgang__> ok
<COLORS> Wolfgang_ Do you have auto-allocation turned on?
<KRomeleoN> is libreoffice 4.0 still not available in sw center ??
<nonan> is lububuntu a thing for real?
<Wolfgang__> Yes
<KRomeleoN> lube-buntu lol
<COLORS> Yes
<k1l> !lubuntu | nonan
<Wolfgang__> Where is vboxmanage?
<ubottu> nonan: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<COLORS> Lubuntu is Light-buntu :3
<bekks> nonan: No. :) It is called lubuntu. :)
<COLORS> Thank you ubottu :D
<k1l> KRomeleoN: you will need a ppa for that
<Wolfgang__> Where is the manage thing?
<nonan> bekks: thanks
<bekks> Wolfgang__: In the directory you installed vbox to.
<Wolfgang__> ok
<cellofellow> How do I manually change the bash prompt? It's currently very long (on a deep dir with long names) and running PS1="short" doesn't do anything, echo $PS1 is still what it was before.
<bekks> Wolfgang__: And it is called VBoxManage
<nonan> try export PS1="blah" ?
<COLORS> 1743 people online ._.
<COLORS> ohmygoshz xD
<Wolfgang__> bekks : is it in the program files?
<mneptok> COLORS: please don't state thew obvious. this is a support channel. :)
<COLORS> Sorry :P
<bekks> Wolfgang__: I dont know where you installed vbox to.
<Wolfgang__> Program files
<Wolfgang__> is it in the folder in there?
<bekks> Wolfgang__: Just look in that folder then...
<COLORS> Wolfgang:__ Program Files or Program Files (x86)
<Wolfgang__> COLORS: im in there but i dont see vmanage
<mneptok> Wolfgang__: are you running VBox on Windows? if so, your issue is not really relevant to an Ubuntu support channel.
<COLORS> Wolfgang__: Go into the Oracle VM Virtualbox folder
<bekks> Wolfgang__: It is called: VBoxManage - not vmanage or something else.
<COLORS> Wolfgang__: It will be INSIDE Virtualbox folder, wherever you installed it.
<Wolfgang__> I see it
<notStewpid> Ubuntu wifi hotspot!!??
<Wolfgang__> how do i open it?
<COLORS> Wolfgang__: You click on it
<Wolfgang__> if i click it it opens then closes
<bekks> Wolfgang__: Open a command prompt window, navigate to that folder, then run it providing the options to resize your vdi.
<bekks> Wolfgang__: You should have a look at the official vbox manual on their site.
<COLORS> Wolfgang__: What operating system are you on?
<Wolfgang__> Win 8
<COLORS> Wolfgang__: We only provide support for Ubuntu Linux here, I'm sorry
<notStewpid> give me support niggas!!!
<notStewpid> ubuntu hotspots! do u use them?
<bekks> notStewpid: Watch your language and finally ask the REAL question.
<COLORS> notStewpid: Please use approprite language here
<bekks> I am sorry for the caps.
<notStewpid> lol language? rly. fine, sry. Anysways, how can I create a hotspot in ubuntu, such that I can use internet from it on my phone?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ldiamond: its more like a man dressed as an officer of the law asking for you id; it could be an id theif but hey, you never know.
<COLORS> notStewpid: Take a look at this: http://freshtutorial.com/create-your-own-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<mneptok> bekks: i asked nicely aabout caps. this is Strike Two.
<Guest73736> hello all. Does anyone know what package contains chattr?
<bekks> mneptok: I already said sorry in the very next sentence.
<mneptok> bekks: if you know it's wrong, don't do it in the first place.
<nonan> $ dpkg -S `which chattr` gives: e 2fsprogs: /usr/bin/chattr
<bekks> mneptok: That why I said sorry.
<nonan> e2fsprogs
<COLORS> Chattr is a system binary
<Guest73736> nonan: thanks
<notStewpid> COLORS: I tried, but it doesn't work.
<nonan> yw!
<COLORS> notStewpid: Really? Did it give errors?
<notStewpid> No erros, but I can't connect my phone to the network. Firstly, there is no security for a while. WHen there is security, it asks me for a username and password, and I don't know what to write for the username.
<nonan> what type of phone? are you able to connect any other wifi device to it?
<COLORS> notStewpid: Is your error similar to the one decribed here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977556
<nearst> howdy ppl
<COLORS> Hello nearst, need any help?
<notStewpid> COLORS: My phone can see the network, and connect initially, so in that sense it isn't like the problem in the link.
<nearst> COLORS, ya. im try to setting up my screen resolution. but it say no gnome-display-properties failed to execute child process :(
<COLORS> notStewpid: Is http://tumutanzi.com/archives/8195 any help?
<COLORS> nearst: You should file a bug report.
<notStewpid> COLORS: I've tried that too, no help.
<COLORS> notStewpid: Hmmm... I've never done it myself. Try asking on AskUbuntu or the forums.
<nearst> COLORS, owh. u have some problem about that before?
<Penguin_> Hi. I'm trying to create an Ubuntu LiveCD and failing at it. Could someone lend me an hand?
<nonan> notStewpid: what type of phone? are you able to connect any other wifi device to it?
<notStewpid> nonan: iphone, haven't tried any other device.
<nearst> im guess iphone 3gs wifi buggy :P. jk
<COLORS> nearts: No- but it sounds like a bug, not you doing something wrong.
<nonan> which ios ver?
<notStewpid> 4.2.1
<nearst> COLORS, i dont know how to report a bugs, reading about reporting and apport atm
<nonan> hmm...
<Penguin_> Anyone? Please.
<nearst> Penguin_, creating ubuntu live cd ? what u mean?
<Penguin_> A CD from which I can run Ubuntu
<Penguin_> Without installing it
<Biomechd> hey guys, i can't seem to access my software sources
<COLORS> nearst: Do Ctrl+Alt+T and run "ubuntu-bug gnome-display-properties"
<AZ0R> a live CD
<Penguin_> Yep
<nonan> if you can connect another device to ur adhoc wifi ap, and see if it is just your phone acting up..
<Penguin_> Thing is, I've never done it before, and the first time I even tried to install a linux distro was a few days ago
<Penguin_> So I'm pretty confused about how to actually do it
<notStewpid> nonan: It worked with windows 7 on connectify, and it also works with other wireless networks, so I doubt it.
<AZ0R> i installed ubuntu while i was running windows and it installed it as a fat32 sharing the same format
<notStewpid> nonan: also, please call me by name, so it is easier to notice that you are talking to me. ty.
<AZ0R> creating a dual boot
<nearst> Penguin_, oic. i recommend try with remastersys, uck and ubuntu-builder work fine. unless ure going serious with lfs
<rickb> YES
<rickb> Monotoko: that worked! thank you so much!!!
<Penguin_> I'll give some background on my situation: I installed Ubuntu on a laptop a few days ago, alongside Windows Vista, to repurpose it into something useful. The problem is that, after installing a few updates on Ubuntu a few hours ago, I got an error, and since then I haven't been able to boot up the PC.
<rickb> works wonderfully
<MoPac> I'm wondering about whether there are good programs or command sets for running "macro"-like operations on Ubuntu desktops. E.g., say I want to go into a game mode and so issue pause commands in some programs, close other programs, adjust my cpupower profile, etc with one click
<nearst> Penguin_, nah. grub im guess
<MoPac> Is this something I need to script into a file myself, or are there off-the-shelf soltuions?  I'm particularly interested in commands to close programs that aren't "pkill"
<nearst> Penguin_, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Monotoko> rickb, no problem :)
<Biomechd> i can't seem to access my software sources, and i keep getting random ubuntu 12.10 errors.
<Penguin_> I can't even access the BIOS, so I'm guessing I fucked up pretty badly. That's why I'm trying to run a Live CD with Ubuntu, to at least salvage my files. @nearst, I have no idea what you meant by "remastersys", "uck" or "ubuntu-builder", nor "lfs". I'm inexperienced in this, eh
<Biomechd> i also don't recall being able to install anything.
<ldiamond> ntzrmtthihu777, it's actually more like some guy dressed as a security guard asking for your id, in Mexico.
<Penguin_> I'll give it a read nearst
<nearst> Penguin_, okies dokies.
<plaidcounty> hello
<Penguin_> Hmm, that doesn't really answer my problem
<nonan> notStewpid: WEP encryption? or WPA?
<Penguin_> I don't want to install Ubuntu from the CD. I want to run it off the CD.
<Penguin_> And that page assumes I already know how to make a Live CD
<COLORS> nonan: I think it is using 108.11X Pro or whatever its called. It asks for usernamed AND a password :(
<notStewpid> WEP
<AZ0R> penguin_ try going to a linux forum?
<notStewpid> nonan:WEP
<COLORS> nonan: Oh wait its called "Enterprise" not "Pro"
<Penguin_> Well, I'm trying to do it with Ubuntu specifically
<Penguin_> So I thought you guys could help
<nearst> Penguin_, thats not install. it chroot your current system with live cd so that ure able to recover your beloved ubuntu
<Penguin_> Chroot?
<AZ0R> penguine_ ubuntu is very helpfull with forums and porbles as is this
<ntzrmtthihu777> ldiamond: so you have a mexican knock-off of ubuntu! must be your problem
<nonan> notStewpid: tried admin, admin?
<Penguin_> I don't follow Az0r
<nonan> notStewpid: w/o the ?
<AZ0R> "pen" never mind
<plaidcounty> I'm having trouble keeping my wifi connected to my router. Using ASUS USB N-13 (realtek version)
<COLORS> Penguin_: Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<adampie> Yeah my seems to disconnect from time to time as well
<plaidcounty> It doesn't show as disconnected but just quits.
<Penguin_> Colors, "Boot into the live Ubuntu cd. This can be the live installer cd or the older live session Ubuntu cds."
<Penguin_> There's the problem
<Penguin_> I need help making the actual CD
<Penguin_> I have no idea of what to actually put on it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> use brasero on ubuntu or burncdcc on windows.
<COLORS> Penguin_: Ah, I see- I'll poing you to a tutorial on that. Hold on a sec
<Penguin_> Thanks
<plaidcounty> adampie: have you ever been able to stop it from disconnecting?
<notStewpid> nonan: just tried. still not working.
<COLORS> Penguin_: Does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD help at all?
<adampie> Ummm no, I just click the Wifi Icon and click on my Router and it eventually reconnects
<Penguin_> I was already reading that page, eh
<Penguin_> It's very vague. It just says "Download Ubuntu" and "Make your own CD", basically
<nonan> notStewpid:  admin, password too?
<adampie> Anyone getting problems with a dim/off screen every time you boot? I've searched forums but nothing seems to be fixing it?
<nonan> try all of those well known combos!
<nonan> and/or file a bug report!
<COLORS> Penguin: Do you have the Ubuntu image/ISO file?
<Penguin_> Yep
<Penguin_> And I have a blank rewritable DVD (best thing I could gind)
<COLORS> Penguin_: Ok- try using http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/Data-CD-DVD-Burning/ImgBurn.shtml to burn it to a CD.
<notStewpid> nonan: dude, is there something like connectify for linux?
<Penguin_> *find
<Penguin_> Alright
<WBF> k1l, thank you in ratp0is0n right now :D
<fat> does any1 know how to move the unity from the left to the bottom (ubuntu 12.10)
<plaidcounty> So far the only way I've found to keep a steady connection over wifi is to keep a constant ping going in the terminal.
<COLORS> fat: As far as I know you cannot do that yet
<k1l> WBF: ok :)
<fat> C0L0rS: aaah dam! k
<COLORS> fat: If you want a bottom dock-type thing, do "sudo apt-get install docky"
<fat> COLORS: do u mean a panel?
<COLORS> fat: yah
<adampie> plaid: i just cant seem to understand as my router is in the room next to mine, if it carries on im changing to ethernet
<nonan> notStewpid:  which ubuntu ver?
<WBF> k1l, ratpoision is lagging through so may switch to LXDE :D
<Penguin_> Oh God
<notStewpid> 12.4 lts
<COLORS> What?
<notStewpid> nonan: 12.4
<Penguin_> So I was burning the CD
<COLORS> Yeah...?
<Penguin_> And suddenly the tower started making noises and I practically jumped off my chair
<Penguin_> I'm an idiot
<nonan> notStewpid:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc#Wireless_Extensions_CLI_tools_Method
<COLORS> xD Wow lol
<nonan> notStewpid: tried that?
<Penguin_> At this point
<ntzrmtthihu777> omfg that's the funniest thing I heard in forever.
<Penguin_> I'm just praying I don't ruin my desktop
<COLORS> Penguin_: The noises are your CD drive working
<plaidcounty> adampie: yeah, ethernet works for me, too but I'm stubborn and don't want a cable running across my living room to my desktop.
<Penguin_> Trying to save the laptop
<Penguin_> No, no, I know Colors, I'm not that stupid
<Penguin_> But I wasn't expecting it
<COLORS> Penguin: Oh ok lol
<nonan> notStewpid: also, may be relavent:  GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 12.04)
<nonan> Open Settings->Network->Wireless and create a new Ad Hoc network. To use a common denominator for all devices choose WEP for security and create a 5 letters password from 0..9A..F. Note that this a least secure encryption standard.
<Penguin_> Seems like I'm not sleeping tonight
<Penguin_> Bleh
<L3mce> enter | Penguin_
<notStewpid> nonan: gonna try that command line method now...fingers crossed...
<L3mce> !enter | Penguin_
<ubottu> Penguin_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nearst> notStewpid, gudluck. 80% of my time is on cli rather than eye candy
<plaidcounty> I've had this same wifi connectivity problem with my linksys ae2500 wifi adapter on 32 bit 12.10 with ndiswrapper with the xp driver
<Penguin_> Oh, alright. Anyhow, disk is burned, let's see how this goes
<COLORS> Penguin_: Good luck! Let us know how it goes!
<plaidcounty> I've also self compiled the realtek driver for the asus usb n-13 with no luck. same connectivity issue.
<Penguin_> The laptop's CD drive sounds like it's dying. Jesus, I hope this works.
<adampie> plaidcountry: I would prefer Wifi but if it stops me from what ever I am doing frequently I will probably have to change to ethernet
<COLORS> The CD drive always sounds like it's eating cornflakes when you run the LiveCD. PErfectly normal. :P
<nearst> adampie, http://linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin/
<adampie> Anyone know how to fix the black screen at boot so I dont have to fn every boot?
<nearst> !nomodeset | adampie
<ubottu> adampie: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<L3mce> The sound of your CD/DVD drive has nothing to do with linux or Ubuntu.
<Penguin_> Is that directed at me?
<Penguin_> If so, I'm aware
<adampie> Ahh thanks!
<COLORS> !
<COLORS> Oops, key misspress
<Penguin_> And the results are in: Still getting a black screen while the HDD (I assume) makes a whirring sound once and no more sounds afterwards.
<evilfix> heya all.. does anyone here run an acer c7 chromebook with ChrUbuntu installed? have some questions..
<Gavilan2> what are the best desktop/window managers for ubuntu?
<escott> !best | Gavilan2
<ubottu> Gavilan2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nearst> byobu and lxde for me
<notStewpid> nonan: same problem. username and password!!!
<ntzrmtthihu777> define best, you want low resource usage? I like gnome-fallback for that, although I hear lxde is good for that too.
<luckybunny> I like Unity
<luckybunny> didn't used to
 * ntzrmtthihu777 vomits
<nearst> im on pentium M :(
<cfhowlett> Gavilan2, totally up to you.  nice thing is you can install and sample a wide range of DE's with a quick apt-get install command
<ntzrmtthihu777> notStewpid: dpgk --reconfigure lightdm
<luckybunny> when it arrived, it was the single most horrific thing I'd ever seen
<luckybunny> nowadays it's a lot better
<luckybunny> plus I've seen Windows 8
<COLORS> Penguin_: Is your boot order set up?
 * ntzrmtthihu777 vomits harder
<Penguin_> Excuse me? I don't very much appreciate you talking about my mother like that.
<Gavilan3> cfhowlett: How do I install them with apt get install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> apt-get install lxde or whatever, simple.
<yown> Can one look at files one can potentially recover, with photorec, without actually recovering them? If not, is there a recovery program you guys can recommend for ubuntu that can?
<luckybunny> I mean seriously... unity vs metro... it's a no brainer
<nearst> !apt-get | Gavilan2
<ubottu> Gavilan2: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<nearst> !apt-get | Gavilan3
<ubottu> Gavilan3: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<escott> yown, no
<notStewpid> ntzrmtthihu777: What?
<evilfix> is there a way to get apt-get to install ONLY security updates?
<Penguin_> After reading on it, I assume it is, Colors. I didn't mess with it. Not that I can change it anyhow, because I can't even get into the BIOS.
<cfhowlett> Gavilan2, there's a list of ubuntu DE's out there somewhere.  Suppose you're on vanilla ubuntu but you're curious about lxde. sudo apt-get install lxde will give you that!  then logout.  on login back in, choose lxde session and try it.
<luckybunny> a no brainer in which unity defecates all over metro, contracts dysentry and then defecates some more
<yown> escott  With a recovery program, can it recover more data then free space on said drive?
<cfhowlett> evilfix, yep.  set your update settings to security only.
<ntzrmtthihu777> notStewpid: you are stuck with the black-screen login, right?
<Gavilan3> cfhowlett: I'd like to try gnome and kde... how to install them and switch between them?
<Gavilan3> !Synaptic (Gnome)
<escott> yown, i dont follow the question. no i think would be your answer
<nonan> notStewpid: sudo iwconfig <ethX|wlanX>
<Gavilan3> !Synaptic Gnome
<Gavilan3> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3 sudo apt-get install kde    logout/   choose KDE login
<notStewpid> ntzrmtthihu777: nope, trying to get wifi hotspot working.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, nvm.
<nearst> Gavilan3, then install kubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop-environment
<luckybunny> I missed gnome 2 for the first year or so of unity, and was using lxde instead
<COLORS> Penguin_: You can't access the BIOS? But Ubuntu does not alter the contents of the CMOS, the BIOS should be inteact.
<COLORS> *intact
<yown> escott: OK, let me approach from a different angle then. Can data to recover be hidden between data already on a drive? Or only in free space? I understand that even with data overwrite, you can recover data. But I suppose only with super expensive stuff?
<evilfix> im just worred some of that wont work out with finicky chrome ubuntu install, dont know if it will break anything or not
<Gavilan3> cfhowlett: E: Package 'kde' has no installation candidate
<Penguin_> Is there some way to send a private message? I'd rather not flood the main channel with my explanation
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3, wait 1
<escott> yown, if it has been overwritten it is pretty much gone
<Penguin_> Oops, just discovered it, never mind
<COLORS> Penguin_: Do /msg COLORS message
<plaidcounty> ntzrm: that was adampie, but he's offline now.
<Gavilan3> So I do: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" for gnome?
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<yown> escott when you move data from one partition to another on the same drive, you actually move the data, rather then giving it another address, right?
<escott> yown, its a copy followed by a delete
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3, http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<yown> escott: but that isn't the case when data is moved within the same partition, right?
<escott> yown, in most cases no. same filesystem is just a change in the hardlinks
<notStewpid> nonan: still asks me for username and password. don't know what ur trying to do there
<nonan> notStewpid: i wanted to see the o/p of sudo iwconfig on your interface
<nonan> anyways,
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, oh well plaidcounty.
<fat> How do i configure docky. I have 5 apps on it (firefox, termional, empathy, rubbish bin and  music player). how do i put my own ones there
<scooby> I want to be able to log out from the shell - I tried gnome-session-quit and I get a warning that it failed to call logout - how do I logout at the shell
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gavilan3: ubuntu-desktop will give you unity in the newer versions of ubuntu.
<nonan> notStewpid: apparantly its a known problem, few others have reported it too, http://bit.ly/15FdKD4
<ntzrmtthihu777> scooby: you mean go into cli mode?
<nonan> notStewpid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/251971/ad-hoc-wep-requesting-username , stfw!
<scooby> ntzrmtthihu777: yes - I want to do it as a cli commen
<notStewpid> nonan: where do I put that code?
<scooby> ntzrmtthihu777: what I mean is that when at a terminal prompt I want to be able to logout
<fat> help pls
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo logout should do it, no?
<fat> C0L0RS: do u use docky
<k1l> scooby: "exit"
<scooby> ntzrmtthihu777: no - because logout realizes that I am a shell and says to use exit
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, that would kill the terminal he is in, right?
<nearst> kill
<scooby> k11: no - exit will close that shell session not log me out - under previous revisions of ubuntu I could do gnome-session-save --logout - but this is no longer there and the docs imply gnom-session-quit is the replacement but it does not work
<escott> scooby, gnome-session-quit would kill your gui session
<scooby> escott: yes - that is what I want - however the problem is that when I do it, and I have truied on multiple 12.x systems I get: WARNING: Failed to call logout
<mrproper> hello. Is there a way to disable single user mode in grub2?
<escott> scooby, is gnome-session running
<escott> mrproper, why would you bother
<yown> escott: Does writting a boot image on a usb flash drive the equivalent of writting over it?
<nonan> notStewpid: say,  /root/file.conf, as long as you launch  it as shown in that page, wpa_supplicant -c/root/file.conf -i<interface> -D<driver> . see man wpa_supplicant
<yown> completely?
<mrproper> escott: it's just a question. Curiosity
<usr13> mrproper: Disable single user mode?  Not sure why but I guess you could delete that entry in the config.
<scooby> escott: I assume so, I got to the terminal from the gui desktop - if that is what you mean
<escott> mrproper, ^^ the user can always just add it back. physical access is root access is the general principle followed for the last 50 years
<yown> What channel should I got to, to ask for advice on which linux distro to use?
<escott> scooby, ps aux | grep gnome-session; killall gnome-session
<cfhowlett> yown, #linux
<fat> how do i configure docky. please help. i can't create any applications on it
<k1l> yown: #linux
<mrproper> escott: yes, but anyway. Is there a way? I mean, I don't want a user to user single user mode even if he/she is editing the grub entry and editing it by hand
<Jeremy3D> i'm not sure if anyone can answer this. i download a new build of Blender every couple of days. I have some scripts/addons that I want to always have available, but dont want to have to move them in each build folder. anyone think they can help?
<cfhowlett> Jeremy3D, #blender is the place for that question
<ntzrmtthihu777> later all
<cfhowlett> Jeremy3D, or possibly #ubuntustudio
<Jeremy3D> cfhowlett, asked there but noone on uses ubuntu. :\
<cfhowlett> mrproper, perhaps better to password protect the grub?
<scooby> escott: I guess I am not really running gnome-session - at least according to ps - so what am I running - I am using this very system now and have this chat opened throug chatzilla etc - so I have a session
<escott> scooby, what desktop environment are you using
<mrproper> cfhowlett: yes, I know. There are hundred of better options. Is just a question xD
<friedg> join #linux
<magn3ts> Why does Steam suck so much at packaging?
<scooby> escott: this system is xfce - this one is running xubuntu
<fbc_> Is there any solution to installing ubuntu on a UEFI  LENOVO z475 with no legacy mode?
<cfhowlett> Jeremy3D, I would think that a new build of blender means it doesn't pick up your preferences/links etc.  Thus the need to specify for each build ...
<usr13> mrproper: After you do that, you'll also need to set the PC to only boot the HD and password protect the BIOS as well.
<cfhowlett> magn3ts, as no here actually works for Valve, perhaps direct your query elsewhere?  Valve support maybe ...
<escott> mrproper, to secure your system from a physical access attack you need (a) a case intrusion device (b) password protected uefi (c) secure boot (d) password protected grub (e) a version of grub that only boots signed kernels (f) a signed kernel (g) a secure system
<escott> scooby, i dont know what they use but its not gnome-session. ps aux | grep session might say
<cfhowlett> fbc_, 12.4.2 has a uefi workaround
<escott> usr13, i laugh at your attempts to secure a system with a mere bios password
<Gavilan3> cfhowlett: I followed that link, I still see unity...
<fbc_> cfhowlett, please go on.
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3, you have to logout.  then you choose the environment you want to work with.  log in ....
<Gavilan3> cfhowlett: I restarted which includes logging out
<scooby> escott: there is an xfce-session - I will try killing that I guess  - so if it works: thanks and good bye
<cfhowlett> fbc_, without the tech-babble, ubuntu 12.4.2 has a UEFI workaround allowing you to install on a uefi equipped machine without bricking it.  applies mostly to samsung.  sorry I can't be more specific as I haven't yet dealt with UEFI issues on my '09 dell.
<fbc_> cfhowlett, Any link or a guide you can point me to?
<cfhowlett> fbc_, lenovo ... what model?
<fbc_> cfhowlett, z475
<scooby> escott: TY so much - killing the xfce4-session seems to give me exactly what I want - it is NOT elegant but appears to work
<cfhowlett> fbc_, and you're installing 12.4.2 the LTS release?
<fbc_> cfhowlett, Iwas tryign 12.10, but I'll do whatever realse that works.
<cfhowlett> fbc wait 1
<jasunto> ubuntu 12.10 with GTX-580 SLI? is it possible
<jasunto> ?
<nearst> ima replace lightdm to lxdm. more better im guesss
<Gavilan3> cfhowlett: Sorry, I missed that option... Now I found it...
<cfhowlett> fbc_, see   http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=100577
<Gavilan3> What's the best way to make ubuntu look and behave at close as possible to windows?
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3, no worries.  enjoy your new look
<Gavilan3> thanks
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3, err, ok ... xfce/lxde mimic ubuntu to an extent
<Gavilan3> I meant having a taskbar, a start menu on the bottom
<Gavilan3> the windows hotkeys...
<Gavilan3> windows key + r to run a command...
<Gavilan3> etc... etc...
<cfhowlett> !keys|Gavilan3,
<ubottu> Gavilan3,: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<luckybunny> so I've freed up 76GB, but I still think I'm not using anything remotely close to 203GB
<Gavilan3> Is there any way  to automatically set it up so it matches windows as close as possible?
<fbc_> cfhowlett, ok, maybe I'll have better luck with 12.4.2. Thanks
<Gavilan3> I don't want to configure it manually... I want some magic script or something....
<cfhowlett> fbc_, best of luck.
<cfhowlett> Gavilan3, yeah, well, no.  You want the candy, you gotta put in the work ...
<nearst> hihi.
<rahulsuman> Someone there?
<cfhowlett> rahulsuman, there were?
<fat> can i add another panel at the bottom (ubuntu 12.10)
<KromiX> hi
<KromiX> of course u can do anything u want
<cfhowlett> KromiX, greetings
<rahulsuman> cfhowlett: I am newbie to irc, any suggested channels?
<cfhowlett> rahulsuman, this is ubuntu support.  for general chit chat use #ubuntu-offtopic   Specific programs sometimes have  a channel, thus #gimp   or   #blender   Musician?  #linux-musicians ....
<fat> how can i add nother panel at the bottom??
<plaidcounty> is there a specific channel for wifi problems on 12.10?
<cfhowlett> !wifi|plaidcounty,
<ubottu> plaidcounty,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, best to ask here ...
<reverendp> How can I uninstall the steam launcher from the command line
<cfhowlett> reverendp, depends on how it was installed ...  try       sudo apt-get purge steam
<plaidcounty> my problem with my wifi is that it seems to stay connected according to the notification however nothing will connect.
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, are you also running a wired connection?
<plaidcounty> Only way I've been able to keep a steady connection is to keep a constant ping going in a terminal
<plaidcounty> negative. I've in IRC on my android tablet right now.
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, in  a terminal:   ping www.ubuntu.com
<plaidcounty> I rebuilt the realtek driver with the linux headers for the ASUS USB N-13 but still has the same problem of "quitting" without disconnecting
<plaidcounty> cfhowlett: ping is started for www.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, and I assume it sees ubuntu...
<plaidcounty> yes
<reverendp> cfhowlett hmm it says its not installed.  I installed it from terminal and it kept crashing.  I think I might have installed the 64 version.
<plaidcounty> jujube.canonical.com to be precise
<hfswhere> im looking at an osx hfs+ partition from ubuntu, where are the user files? /media/Macintosh HD/Users seems empty of music/documents etc
<cfhowlett> reverendp, something to look at ...
<hfswhere> ubuntu 11.10 live cd
<reverendp> cfhowlett i've tried remove also and still not installed but the launcher is.  The USC won't let me install the 32 till I remove the launcher
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, my wifi experience is on Broadcom and I'm happy to say that's gotten a WHOLE lot easier over the years.  No working knowledge of realtek, but I would suspect fully updating your system and then rebuilding the driver should fix it.
<cfhowlett> reverendp, HOW exactly did you install?  Ubuntu software center or a different method?
<reverendp> cfhowlett no I used the terminal to install it
<cfhowlett> reverendp, apt-get steam.deb or dpkg -i?
<plaidcounty> cfhowlett: I was hoping the same, however I've reinstalled entire system twice with no luck and with two different wifi usb adapters. Other was linksys ae2500 (ndiswrapper from xp on 32bit for that one.)
<fat> where is the terminal's image file path (the black board)?
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, try a different hotspot and see if the problem persists.  If yes, your driver/hardware is suspect.  If no, your current hotspot might have some routing/settings that are futzing your connection.
<reverendp> cfhowlett, I think dppkg -i
<k1l> fat: you can change that in the settings
<cfhowlett> reverendp, ahhh, well then.  sudo dpkg -r is what you want
<fat> k1l: i dont wnat to change it. i just want to find it
<plaidcounty> I'll try connecting to an android tether.
<k1l> fat: its not a image. its just a color
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, clever.  I didn't even think of that
<fat> k1l: it is an image. it looks like this: http://cdn1.iconfinder.com/data/icons/stilllife/128x128/apps/gnome-terminal.png
<k1l> fat: ah sry. thought you ment the background from the terminal
<fat> k1l: nope. do u know where i can find it my file system?
<reverendp> cfhowlett, will try that thanks so much, I am still learning
<cfhowlett> reverendp, no worries
<yown> I am having trouble with the linux channel, and I wish to discuss distro options. Where is another place I can go to do so?
<rurufufuss> how does one run the disks program (for benchmarking harddrives) from the command line?
<fat> yown: #linux
<rurufufuss> 12.10 complains that running from the menu doesn't have proper permissions :/
<fat> yown: type /j linux
<duckx0r> I'm having trouble getting the live CD to mount. in both gparted and partitionmanager, "mount" is grayed out for all partitions. i also can't write to the live CD because it says read only file system. how do I mount with write access?
<k1l> fat: /usr/share/icons ?
<cfhowlett> !ot|yown would be good for that, but of course, favorably biased toward ubuntu
<ubottu> yown would be good for that, but of course, favorably biased toward ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> rurufufuss, there are many different benchmarking tools. which one
<yown> fat That just forwards me to ##linux, which I said I was having trouble with
<k1l> fat or in ~/.icons
<cfhowlett> duckx0r, live system is a CDrom or USB
<rurufufuss> escott: never mind, found it, it was gnome-disks
<fat> k1l: in the /usr/share/icons is the terminal image there?
<cfhowlett> yown, www.distrowatch.com
<tidux> when can we expect a generic apk for "Ubuntu for Android"?
<yown> cfhowlett: So ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to discuss distro options?
<sam_> need to install Mavis beacon 20 on ubuntu 12.04 wine . the program installs nicely . it works verywell except that cursor blinks when i move the mouse http://pastebin.com/MvL823aY
<sam_> that was my log file
<cfhowlett> yown, start there ...
<duckx0r> cfhowlett, usb
<fat> k1l: no its not there.
<sam_> need to install Mavis beacon 20 on ubuntu 12.04 wine . the program installs nicely . it works verywell except that cursor blinks when i move the mouse http://pastebin.com/MvL823aY
<yown> cfhowlett: I do not find the information on that website very digestible, or useful for comparison to a novice like me
<tidux> sam_: stop spamming
<k1l> yown: that is all very offtopic here. so please stop that topic
<sam_> im not spaming im asking a question :( !!!!!
<cfhowlett> duckx0r, adding files to live system while it's booted?
<escott> tidux, never
<k1l> !patience > sam_
<ubottu> sam_, please see my private message
<fat> k1l: do u know
<tidux> escott: why not?
<duckx0r> cfhowlett, either that or copying files from one partition to another on the hard drive. i can't seem to mount anything with write access
<tidux> It's just a chroot environment, right?
<k1l> !phone | tidux
<ubottu> tidux: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<cfhowlett> !chroot|duckx0r   is the command you want
<ubottu> duckx0r   is the command you want: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<k1l> fat: no. you gotta search for yourself if noone knows else
<fat> k1l: ok
<yown> k1I Gladly, just answer the question about where to go then please
<k1l> yown: you were shown several channels
<cfhowlett> yown, if no live discussion is available on irc, you should consider using the mailing list of which there are .... many.
<sam_> need to install Mavis beacon 20 on ubuntu 12.04 wine . the program installs nicely . it works verywell except that cursor blinks when i move the mouse http://pastebin.com/MvL823aY
<duckx0r> cfhowlett, how would i use chroot to mount with write access?
<cfhowlett> !wine|sam_,
<ubottu> sam_,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l> sam_: for wine support see the wine support :) they know best whats going on
<cfhowlett> yown, already advised you to see #linux.  best answer you'll get today.
<WBF> having an issue with compiling vamos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560386/
<sam_> err:richedit:ReadStyleSheet skipping optional destination  anybody knows what it means?
<escott> duckx0r, chroot wont do anything for your situation
<escott> duckx0r, what kind of filesystem are you trying to mount?
<duckx0r> escott, fat32 and ext3
<saloomi2012> Hello what does  System > Preferences > Startup Applications mean?
<cfhowlett> saloomi2012, what programs start automagically when you login
<saloomi2012> how do i know that?
<saloomi2012> cfhowlett
<rurufufuss> what possible reasons for copy speeds being really slow, while hard drive testing (i.e hdparm) shows everything is ok?
<cfhowlett> saloomi2012, see the startup applications?  Those.
<NathanWW> what version of ubuntu should i use to install on a panasonic toughbook cf-28, it has the intel intel 82830 video chipset, 364meg ram 600mhz P3 cpu. ? anyu recomendations
<saloomi2012> where would that be located i dont even know what System > Preferences > Startup Applications means cfhowlett
<rurufufuss> hdparm test shows that read speed is at 100mb/s, but cp (as shown in gcp) is going at 1.0mb/s..
<cfhowlett> NathanWW, lubuntu or xubuntu are lightweight distros optimized for older and low spec machines
<k1l> NathanWW: wich a big amount of luck Lubuntu will run
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: what are you copying? and to where?
<NathanWW> what about a netbook 10.10 ubuntu version?
<NathanWW> any thoughts there?
<k1l> NathanWW: but with that old cpu there will be some problems maybe. so no guarantee here.
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: from disk to ramdrive, from disk to same disk
<cfhowlett> NathanWW, I think 10.10 is no longer supported ...
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: both are very very slow
<fat> does any1 here use CAIRO DOCK?
<k1l> NathanWW: 10.10 is out of support.
<duckx0r> escott, i was able to figure out how to write to the live USB, so i'll just copy the files there and then copy them back to the hard drive after install
<saloomi2012> Hello what does  System > Preferences > Startup Applications mean and how to use it?
<nezZario> what's the next in line as far as 'unstableness' in ubuntu after lts ?
<cfhowlett> saloomi2012, use it to do what?
<NathanWW> bugger i can get debian lenny to run but the new version dropped support of my graphics chipset lol
<nezZario> sorry, mostly deal with debian, this guy installed ubuntu so I figure i'll try to get the ins & outs real quick..
<saloomi2012> what does it even mean cfhowlett?
<saloomi2012> is it like a terminal command or what?
<cfhowlett> saloomi2012, as stated, THOSE are the programs that start automatically at launch.
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: anything shows up in dmesg?
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: what do I do with dmesg?
<nearst> dmesg is like log
<saloomi2012> and how to modify those? cfhowlett
<ryebread761> Anyone here deal with Ubuntu on Macs?
<rurufufuss> there's quite a lot of stuff there in dmesg
<cfhowlett> saloomi2012, depends on your ubuntu version which is ....?
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: it displays logging messages from the kernel
<saloomi2012> cfhowlett 12.10
<fat> does any1 use cairo dock?
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: there's a lot of chrome-related messages there it seems
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: maybe pastebin the output of dmesg
<saloomi2012> so any idea how cfhowlett?
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/TbmnQce1
<cfhowlett> saloomi2012, I'm on 12.4 xubuntu so mine differs from yours.  restate your question; I'm on 12.10.  I want program FOO to start automatically on login.  How do I set that up?
<cfhowlett> saloomi2012, and someone will help you with it.
<rurufufuss> the other thing, I tried using gnome-disks to benchmark it, but it keeps telling me that device/resource is busy
<nearst> why not trying todo do-release-upgrade :D
<saloomi2012> I'm on 12.10.  I want program FOO to start automatically on login.  How do I set that up?
<escott> saloomi2012, gnome-session-properties
<nearst> !patience | saloomi2012
<saloomi2012> escott where is that located?
<ubottu> saloomi2012: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nezZario> uh, how the crap do I move off LTS ?
<cfhowlett> nezZario, install 12.10 you mean?
<escott> saloomi2012, /usr/bin
<rurufufuss> hmm, now that I look at dmesg, I see some "SATA link down", what could that mean?
<usr13> nezZario: Just change it on the update manager.
<plaidcounty> cfhowlett: no dice on the android tether. double checked, though, on my netbook with a broadcom chip on 12.10... works as expected with my router.
<nezZario> this is a server.
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: did you disconnect disks?
<nezZario> shouldn't I be able to change apt sources.list and just update uprgade dist-upgrade ?
<k1l> nezZario: set release prompt to not lts
<usr13> nezZario: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<k1l> nezZario: no dont do that
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: physically or software-wise? nope
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, that suggests to my mind a setting issue on your box.  Sadly, I don't where to look though.  sorry.  ask again in channel.  you might want to make a text file of the problem and paste it so you don't have to re-type
<k1l> nezZario: use do-release-upgrade
<usr13> nezZario: But do you really want to move away from LTS on a server?
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: might be somekind of powermanagement stuff
<saloomi2012> where is the Terminal app located?
<rurufufuss> I just realised, that when going on "places" and looking at the devices, I can't mount anything
<nezZario> yeah, i'll give it a shot
<nezZario> it's a development server anyway
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: did you set anything like that?
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: hmm, lack of power?
<k1l> nezZario: and as a server admin you want to read the manuals and release notes :)
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: no idea, I did put in another 16GB of ram onto the CPU
<cfhowlett> k1l, you funny!
<rurufufuss> to 24GB now
<usr13> nezZario: Never mind, it was not a relevant question.  Sorry.
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: no more like suspending the channel because of no activity or such
<plaidcounty> cfhowlett: thanks. kind of thought that's where this was going :) Wish me luck!
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: is this a laptop? did you suspend it by any chance?
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: oh, I did suspend the computer
<cfhowlett> plaidcounty, best of luck!
 * k1l funny?
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: that is it then
<rurufufuss> the cause of the slow speeds you mean?
<rurufufuss> or the SATA link down
<cfhowlett> ki1 ... "as a server admin ..."
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: the links going down and up
<rurufufuss> ah right
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: might be related to the bad speed too
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: id just try rebooting
<rurufufuss> well, the bad speed happens when I reboot too I think
<mgolisch> but it usualy shouldnt cause problems like that
<rurufufuss> okay, gonna try reboot once more
<rurufufuss> thanks for being helpful btw
<saloomi2012> How to add the Terminal in startup application prefrences?
<gman529> Hey everyone
<cfhowlett> gman529, greetings
<gman529> I am having some trouble with ubuntu 12.04 that I just can't figure out
<escott> saloomi2012, run gnome-session-properties and add your terminal there
<jasunto> this is like watching paint dry
<nezZario> ok, yeah, i can't even find a single tutorial on how to upgrade debian without the use of gui and packages I don't even have .. :)
<saloomi2012> i know escott but where is the terminal located? to i just drag it?
<nezZario> i'm just going to change the apt source.list and do what I said, .. can't hurt
<escott> saloomi2012, type "which gnome-terminal"
<escott> saloomi2012, and it will give you the full path
<gman529> Anyone have any idea what would cause the mouse to stop working on the desktop landscape, but work on the unity and title bars
<gman529> right click and left click don't work
<cfhowlett> nezZario, before you do all that?  might want to check in #ubuntu-server
<gman529> also, they don't work on the any programs opened up
<gman529> I have googled and googled and I can't find shit
<k1l> nezZario: this isnt debian support.
<escott> gman529, nautilus isn't running or isn't drawing the desktop
<saloomi2012> escott to test that  do i relog ?
<Foxhoundz> How do I disable the suggested apps adware Ubuntu installs on my OS by default?
<krkelly> is there anyone who could help me with some openvpn issues?
<escott> gman529, if its not working in any applications but working for dragging windows then compiz is bugging out
<cfhowlett> !lens|Foxhoundz,
<gman529> hmm
<Foxhoundz> cfhowlett: ?
<gman529> what is really odd is this is a fresh install
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, you want to disable amazon lens.  thought there was a factoid ..
<rurufufuss> hmm, the slow copying speed is still there :(
<gman529> and it works in the ubuntu test desktop
<trism> !adlens | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<cfhowlett> gman529, different drivers are active on live boot if I'm not mistaken.  some kind of generic "mouse driver"
<cfhowlett> trism, thanks.
<nezZario> k1l: wouldn't that be like saying you can't ask about tcip because this isn't bsd support ?
<ikla> does unity work well with dual monitors?
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, or logout, choose a different Desktop Environment and log in.
<DJHenjin_> rsync is faster and more efficient than scp ove ssh via CLI right?
<k1l> nezZario: cmon
<cfhowlett> nezZario, regardless this ain
<cfhowlett> aint' debian support.
<gman529> cfhowlett, so all I would need to do is change xorg.conf and set the file to use the generic driver
<krkelly> is there anyone who could help me with some openvpn issues?
<k1l> nezZario: the upgrade process differs alot between debian and ubuntu. so ask the specific support
<cfhowlett> gman529, eloquent.  start there
<usr13> !topic | nezZario
<ubottu> nezZario: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gman529> cfhowlet, I know linux, but this new ubuntu is really different and I haven't kept up
<cfhowlett> gman529, no worries.  we're ALL learning.
<gman529> cfhowlet, Thanks for the info thought.
<ikla> does unity work well with dual monitors?
<gman529> ikla, yes if you can get it working
<Tex_Nick> 21.10 gnome classic de ... i recently added a second monitor, no problems ... when i reboot, only the monitor without my panels is active ... the kludge i've come up with is to right-click on desktop & choose "change desktop background" then click the "all settings" tab & then Displays ... i then check "mirror displays" & apply ... the inactive monitor becomes active ... i then uncheck "mirror displays" and the second monitor remains ac
<Tex_Nick> tive ... i've googled and not found anything quite like this ... couls someone provide a more elegant solution ;-)
<k1l> gman529: there is no old desktop in unoty
<k1l> *unity
<mgolisch> rurufufuss: hm has it ever been faster?
<fbc_> cfhowlett, I think I figured this out. I'm supposed to be using the amd64+mac images
<k1l> gman529: so you cant place dektop icons on your desktop etc. (by default)
<ikla> gman529, I thought ubuntu didn't require me to get things working
<cfhowlett> fbc_, dern details!
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: yeah, after 12.10 for like one day, then I installed new rams, then it's super slow now
<cfhowlett> fbc_, but I should have asked ...
<gman529> ikla, the dual monitors does require some settings adjustment and possible driver selection
<rurufufuss> mgolisch: but then the ramdrive speed is super fast, so it can't be ram issue can it?
<gman529> ikla, but that has been something with linux for awhile
<ikla> once agazin I thought ubuntu licked your butt and did it all for you :)
<nearst> rurufufuss, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-ram-in-ubuntu/ :D
<ikla> I'll try it out and see
<gman529> k1l, but I could right click on desktop landscape on the test desktop and i get the menu
<tcstar> So, it seems as though thunderbird doesn't allow for custom servers for mail.. it wants either imap. or pop3. in the URL which I don't have on my server...  So, what's an alternative email client that's decent to run?
<gman529> k1l, once it's installed I get nothing
<nearst> tcstar, im use claw-mail or mutt.
<k1l> gman529: afaik its the regular behaviour in unity. i think you can set the oldschool behaviour anywhere but i dont know where
<k1l> gman529: i cant click on my desktop too
<rurufufuss> nearst: 24202 total mem, I'm assuming megabytes?
<rurufufuss> and around 23 gigs free
<Mathnerd314> so, I'm trying to use redshift with my Proview PLW2230WDBi. The main thing I'd like is a brightness control. Apparently DDCcontrol has been abandoned for many years. Is there a replacement? There's something called /sys/class/backlight but I don't see anything there.
<nezZario> nope prolly kilobytes
<gman529> can you click inside of programs
<nearst> rurufufuss, aw. chipset mobo ? or some kernel modules then
<k1l> gman529: yes
<tcstar> nearst -- thanks -- i'll take a look at those too..  installing Evolution right now
<escott> rurufufuss, you installed additional ram and your machine got slower?
<rurufufuss> nearst: hmm, it's an asrock h77, if that makes a difference. I might try removing the two new rams and see if this helps with anything
<gman529> k1l, I can't actually interact with programs with my mouse
<rurufufuss> escott: well, now that I think about it, yeah
<gman529> at all
<escott> rurufufuss, if that is the case can you run "dmesg | head -n 200" and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<gman529> except highlight
<rurufufuss> escott: doing that now
<k1l> gman529: ahh. ok. i missread that you only couldnt click on the desktop (wallpaper)
<rurufufuss> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560432/
<escott> k1l, yeah i read it the same way at first
<gman529> k1l: I'm going to try and set it back to the generic driver in the xorg.conf
<gman529> I really hate compiz and unity
<gman529> if the make it so difficult to work with
<escott> rurufufuss, looks like you may have an MTRR issue
<gman529> for example my desktop just locked and I can't click on the unlock button
<rurufufuss> escott: is that something solvable by googling, or do I need new hardware :(
<nearst> MTRR default type: uncachable
<rurufufuss> so I have to go to bios and do stuff?
<escott> rurufufuss, im not too familiar with them except that you can have issues with them. check beyond line 200 of dmesg to see if the kernel eventually finds a suitable way to program it, but usually the kernel won't struggle to find an MTRR program
<escott> rurufufuss, you might also check for a bios update or ask in a channel like ##hardware
<nearst> mtrr cleanup actually
<rurufufuss> ah, hmm
<escott> rurufufuss, also are you running 64bit? i cant tell from that dmesg
<rurufufuss> escott: 32bit
<escott> rurufufuss, it looks like you are running 32bit in which case i would suggest reinstalling a 64bit version
<rurufufuss> escott: I have to use 32bit, this linux box is solely used to compiling simulated iphone apps on opengl :/
<krkelly_> can someone help with openvpn on ubuntu?
<escott> rurufufuss, and why can't you do that from 64bit?
<nearst> maybe kernel reallocation.
<rurufufuss> escott: well, I'll have to install the 32 bit libraries and stuff, seems like a lot more hassle
<rurufufuss> I'm gonna try removing the two new rams first and see if that's truly the case though
<nearst> how much ram slot u have atm :D
<escott> he already left. i was going to ask him the same
<escott> oh well
<gman529> where is ubuntu's xorg.conf
<nearst> ive dont another spare for ram putting ram now. hehe
<cfhowlett> gman529, in terminal:  locate xorg.conf
<escott> gman529, it wont have one by default
<gman529> the one in /etc/X11/ doesn't have anything
<gman529> i did the locate xorg.conf
<nearst> new amd driver 13.1 not yet being support on xorg 1.13?
<DJHenjin_> iknonia, its Hunterdouglas here from earlier, you around?
<rurufufuss> hmm, after removing one of the rams, and starting up, I quickly tried to copy a file and it was faster, though still slow
<escott> rurufufuss, what are your stick sizes and what slots are they in
<rurufufuss> now the ram's in slot #1 and #3, but now copying 2 gigs to the memory  is going at 6.50 M/s
<escott> rurufufuss, and what version of DDR is this
<rurufufuss> DDR3, 8GB stick, at slots #1 and #3 now
<rurufufuss> it was slots #1, #2 and #3 (out of 4 possible slots before)
<escott> rurufufuss, and before it was?
<nearst> same model? or mix from any different freq?
<DJHenjin_> hmm, for some reason when i do service vsftpd restart  it tells me unknown process then apf start running
<rurufufuss> before it was at 1.31M/s
<rurufufuss> escott: I'm gonna try go back to the 1 stick of ram, and see how it goes
<escott> rurufufuss, i cant remember all the DDR slot matching rules, but having 3/4 slots full is decidedly odd
<rurufufuss> escott: well, the 4th one was dead on arrival, and I'm gonna return it today
<rurufufuss> just got it yesterday
<escott> rurufufuss, 6.5MB/s is along the lines of DDR3-800
<rurufufuss> ok, looks like copying 2 gigs of things is stuck at 6.5ghz
<rurufufuss> 6.5mb/s sorry
<rurufufuss> actually shouldn't ram be way faster than that?
<escott> rurufufuss, sorry misreading the table
<escott> rurufufuss, off by a factor of 100
<escott> :)
<rurufufuss> yeah, it's pretty slow aye
<rurufufuss> well, I'mm gonna try again and see
<escott> rurufufuss, i would worry that you did something that makes these unmatched in a way that is causing problems for theOS
<DJHenjin_> for some reason VSFTPD is not running, i am not seeing any errors when i run service vsftpd start  but it refuses to run
<nearst> try with default setting in bios and run in single mode
<mgolisch> DJHenjin_: checked its logfile?
<DJHenjin_> mgolisch:  not entirely sure where to look, /var/log/vsftpd.log ?
<tcstar> just found out my issue with my email is that my server (or something) is blocking me on port 25 (as i can't telnet to it)
<mgolisch> DJHenjin_: probably i dont have that installed
<szx> why does ubuntu not remember mouse pointer speed in settings?
<DJHenjin_> isnt there, hmm
<rurufufuss> yeah, it was definitely the extra ram
<rurufufuss> :(
<mgolisch> DJHenjin_: you run that service thing using sudo?
<escott> rurufufuss, you've done something to break the matching of the ram
<rurufufuss> escott: it's the same ram though, I think
<escott> rurufufuss, its always just easier to buy matched products and use them matched
<nearst> maybe ram freq u install
<leptone> hello trying to set up rotate cube on 12.04. each time i press Ctrl+Alt+Down my system crashes and i have to reboot. whats going on?
<DJHenjin_> mgolisch:  yes i did run it as sudo
<rurufufuss> nearst: is that a command?
<nearst> rurufufuss, eh.. no.. im mean your ram Mhz installed
<rurufufuss> escott: I bought multiple 8196MB ram x 1, they're the same thing, so should theoretically work right?
<rurufufuss> or could it be because they're meant to be used single? (when it says x1)
<rurufufuss> ok, looks like off to ##hardware it is
<escott> rurufufuss, check the serial number
<escott> rurufufuss, there is also a command to dump all the info from the RAM
<escott> rurufufuss, dmidecode
<rurufufuss> escott: the receipt says they're all the same, and when I think about it, ramdrive performance (after my code is copied to the ram) was pretty fast
<rurufufuss> is there a ram speed test for ubuntu?
<escott> rurufufuss, you could run memtest
<escott> rurufufuss, what were you doing when performance was slow?
<rurufufuss> nothing, I removed the ram and it's fast
<nearst> usually dmidecode
<KromiX> just do memtest86+ :P
<rurufufuss> by fast, I mean the speed of cp operation
<rurufufuss> hmm, command not found
<nearst> ya. memtest is worth a shot
<rurufufuss> memtest or memtest86+
<nearst> memtest at grub?
<rurufufuss> at grub? hmm
<nearst> memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<DJHenjin_> mgolisch: no logs being generated, no errors, just fails to keep running
<rurufufuss> ok brb then
<DJHenjin_> ps aux | grep vsftpd shows me a pid of 21736 but on the far right vsftpd is in red, and if i try kill -9 21736 it tells me there is no such process
<daviker> wow .. i havent used IRC for years
<escott> DJHenjin_, is it a zombie process?
<DJHenjin_> escott, how do i tell?
<usr13> daviker: Why? :)
<keithclark> is there a colour ansi terminal emulator out there for ubuntu?
<escott> DJHenjin_, or are you seeing your "grep" process when you grep
<daviker> this is too much like reading log files at work... bye
<nearst> colour ansi?
<rurufufuss> hmm, can't find any memtest on grub :(
<keapon> Greets All
<leptone> can domeone please help me get my rotate cube working. the computer crashes each time i press Ctrl+Alt+down. and i cant seem to find an article that addresses this.
<keithclark> nearst, yes, like to access BBS systems
<nearst> leptone, u using nvidia or amd?
<COLORS> Hello
<DJHenjin_> top does not show vsftpd running
<COLORS> I'm back :P Anyone need help?
<nearst> keithclark, http://techtinkering.com/2010/02/14/getting-colour-ansi-emulation-to-work-properly-when-connecting-to-a-bbs-with-telnet-under-linux/
<escott> DJHenjin_, why dont you just paste this grep line
<leptone> nearst, nvidia
<azizLIGHTS> if i put a dir into the trash, where does it go in the filesystem? i cant permantly delte the dir in the trash because i dont have permissions or something. i want to remove the file from the cli now using sudo. where is trash stored?
<keapon> I'm trying to record video from my webcam but audio from a bluetooth headset...VLC doesn't seem to work right on the audio
<COLORS> azizLIGHTS., undelete the dir, now use sudo rm on it
<escott> azizLIGHTS, its in the users trash folder which is usually ~/.trash
<DJHenjin_> root     22743  0.0  0.0   8584   912 pts/0    S+   22:11   0:00 grep --color=auto vsftpd
<azizLIGHTS> ok, will try both
<COLORS> You can also use ~./trash
<azizLIGHTS> thanks
<COLORS> Ok
<DJHenjin_> ./\ is the result of ps aux | grep vsftpd
<leptone> COLORS, yes i need help getting my rotate cube to work. after enabling cube Ctrl+alt+down crashes my system and i have to hard reboot.
<escott> DJHenjin_, thats the grep process. when you ps aux | grep, both are started simultaneously. when ps gets the process list it includes the grep process
<COLORS> Leptone that would be a Compiz thing- have you been changeing stuff in CCSM?
<nearst> leptone, there is a lot of crashing compiz related out there. best way is go to other de
<DJHenjin_> escott:  as i have said before vsftpd is not running
<leptone> nearst, other de?
<keithclark> nearst, that seems to fit the bill, thanks!
<escott> DJHenjin_, you said "ps aux | grep vsftpd shows me a pid of 21736 but on the far right vsftpd is in red, and if i try kill -9 21736 it tells me there is no such process" which if you understood what you were seeing you would not have asked aobut
<leptone> COLORS, well just the settings that articles videos say to change to get the cube working...
<COLORS> I have never used Compiz as I do not like it :( IT can be quite finnicky
<COLORS> Hmmmm...
<COLORS> leptone I would file a bug ticket
<nearst> leptone, desktop environment like lxde or xface4 . there is package/driver related still pending thoo
<mgolisch> DJHenjin_: did you change anything?
<DJHenjin_> escott:  20 minutes ago i said service vsftpd restart tells me that the service is not running already
<COLORS> leptone: If it seems to be an error kind of thing- do Ctrl+Alt+T and run "ubuntu-bug compiz"
<azizLIGHTS> i restored the dir from trash, and now sudo rm ing. thanks
<leptone> nearst, so which desktop environment am i currently using?
<COLORS> Cool azizlights glad I could help you
<azizLIGHTS> COLORS: thank you :)
<COLORS> :P
<nearst> leptone, im guess unity if u install default one.
<DJHenjin_> this is the only thing i did to vsftpd sudo sed -i 's/chroot_local_user=YES/chroot_local_user=NO/g' /etc/vsftpd.conf
<DJHenjin_> sudo service vsftpd restart
<COLORS> Yes, it could also be Unity
<leptone> COLORS, sry "do" Crtl+alr+down and "run" ubuntu-bug compiz. sry i dont follow once i do Ctrl+alt+down my system will be unusable
<mgolisch> DJHenjin_: does your config have listen=YES ? the upstart job will just exit if it doenst have
<nearst> ctrl + alt + t
<leptone> nearst, ok thats what i thought. i'd like to use unity tho. not an option?
<COLORS> No Leptone, do Ctrl+Alt+T and ubuntu-bug compiz, not Ctrl+Alt+Down
<DJHenjin_> mgolisch:  yes it has listen=YES right at the top
<SunMoonStar> I have a problem -- I tried to install a package (sudo apt-get install nodejs) and it didn't work right, and my file system went into read-only mode. Based on advice on an askubuntu.com answer, I ran "sudo fsck -Af" at which point my screen went blank. I turned the computer off and then on and I got a black screen that said "grub rescue>".. I did a bit of research and decided to try boot-repair. I booted off of USB stick and did Try Ubuntu
<leptone> COLORS, sry. got it.
<COLORS> letone No problem. I do that kind of mistake all the time. :P
<santosh> When I see a spanish layout it shows 4 characters on a key, how do I press keys that are on right side?
<leptone> COLORS, it askes my if the issue i am reporting is "related to unity itself rather than compiz" ?
<SunMoonStar> ayayay
<COLORS> leptone: Select Unity instead of Compiz
<DJHenjin_> mgolisch: going to try http://askubuntu.com/questions/128180/vsftpd-stopped-working-after-update
<leptone> COLORS, it askes "is the issue reported purley graphical" It is isnt it?
<COLORS> leptone: No it is not, it is a crash error
<captine> Hi all.  My 12.04.2 locks  up from time to time.  I am thinking of trying a newer kernel from the kernel ppa, but believe this is not officially supported.  i have a question regarding what is in the "extra" kernel package?  is this the right place to ask?
<leptone> COLORS, my browser opened to lauchpad login page...
<leptone> COLORS, do i need to register?
<COLORS> leptone: Yes, you will need to login or register to LP
<DrDoom> Greetings. Exist the possibility of my computer talk to me? Like Jarvis.. Not exactely the same.
<escott> !tts
<escott> DrDoom, there are a number of text to speech applications
<escott> DrDoom, can't remember what any are called at the moment. there is an accessibility channel
<genii-around> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.46.02-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 66 kB, installed size 226 kB
<DJHenjin_> mgolisch: now i can connect to the server, but i get libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work, which is the issue that made me want to stay away from 12.04 in the first place
<nearst> back
<COLORS> Welcome back nearst
<DrDoom> escott: I really would like that my computer talk with me. When I write something and "he" answer or search and all talking. I see one in this link: http://www.howtoadvice.com/UbuntuTalk but is only to trivial things..
<COLORS> DrDoom you mean like a CleverBot type of thing?
<DrDoom> Not to much!!
<nearst> DrDoom, simsimi ? :D
<DJHenjin_> trying to install ia32-libs apparently that fixed the pthread_cancel error in a teamspeak server, maybe it will work in vsftpd too
<DrDoom> COLORS: CleverBot? I like Jarvis... Ironman.
<DrDoom> nearst: simsimi is a software?
<normanclegg> I want a computer to talk and communicate with me like the one the badguy used in the movie "Bait"
<COLORS> DrDoom I believe you can use Jervis on Ubuntu
<nearst> DrDoom, ya. its popular now at android.
<DrDoom> nearst: I will see it..Thanks.
<DrDoom> COLORS: Jervis is a software?
<COLORS> DrDoom http://madlag.github.com/jarvis/
<leptone> COLORS, timeout error. satart from begening?
<nearst> jarvis
<COLORS> !info jarvis
<ubottu> Package jarvis does not exist in quantal
<COLORS> :(
<COLORS> No  info
<DJHenjin_> install libpam-ldap problem solved
<DrDoom> !info jervis
<ubottu> Package jervis does not exist in quantal
<DrDoom> Jervis too...
<normanclegg> Jarvis
<DrDoom> wait.
<DrDoom> !info Jervis
<ubottu> Package Jervis does not exist in quantal
<Folorn> good evening everyone
<COLORS> leptone: No, just refresh
<DrDoom> Too bad.
<COLORS> leptone: LP is being crazy lately
<nearst> yaa COLORS , agree that
<COLORS> nearst: Lots of 405's and 503's
<DrDoom> nearst: It is just foe Android..
<normanclegg> DrDoom  you mean something like this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/63743/voice-control-over-desktop-enviornment
<DrDoom> **for
<DrDoom> normanclegg: Voice control is appropriate. I will see.
<nearst> Assistive Technology & Accessibility?
<leptone> COLORS, not working still getting the timeout error
<COLORS> Grrrr hate these timouts
<COLORS> leptone: Keep refreshing :< Sorry, it's just that LP is having server problems
<NathanWW> what varient of ubuntu runs on older slow systems IE p3 600mhz laptop with 385 ram :-D
<normanclegg> DrDoom  with KDE, there is Simon - Simon is a speech recognition program that can replace the mouse and keyboard.
<genii-around> NathanWW: xubuntu, lubuntu
<NathanWW> wich is best bet tho
<NathanWW> or whats the dif between xu or lu?
<nearst> xu is xfce and lu is lxde
<escott> NathanWW, XFCE vs LXDE
<normanclegg> NathanWW  you'd want a linux that uses lxde or openbox imho
<axisys> #juju is the quietest channel .. anyone know a fix for this?
<axisys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560539/
<NathanWW> i wanted debian as i know it but the latest stable release no longer supports this hardware mainly the intel 82830 graphics chipset
<nearst> my pc now with mini.iso install then install lubuntu-core
<DrDoom> normanclegg: I am using KDE.. The another is for gnome.
<ikillcypher> hello guys Im having trouble writing a x64 Ubuntu into my USB Disk
<ikillcypher> it does seems recogized at boot
<normanclegg> DrDoom  does Simon work well in KDE ?
<NathanWW> thanks guys
<DrDoom> normanclegg: I do not know. I want test it and see.
<normanclegg> DrDoom http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux  and of course Chrome and Opera browsers both have voice command ability
<leptone> COLORS, doesnt appear to be changing... no attempt at a a solution?
<WBF> COLORS, your back :D
<axisys> export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" fixed it
<COLORS> leptone: Hmmmm... I can't do anything :(
<COLORS> WBF: Thanks :P
<nearst> ouh. locale issue?
<DJHenjin_> this channel is too spammy, going to leave unless i need some more help, thanks guys for all the help thogh
<sudopinion> hi everyone
<nearst> hi sudopinion
<COLORS> Hi sudopinion :D
<SunMoonStar> (03:48:23 AM) SunMoonStar: Hey guys. I am on the usb live stick now. fdisk -l still shows no output but df -H shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560556/ My Linux partition is not there! It should be another 500 gb partition. dev/sda2 is my windows partition and dev/sdc1 is my backup drive. and wtf is /cow?? Is all my stuff gone!?
<sudopinion> i'm running mint 11 and want to upgrade to 14.   Can i upgrade with the iso, or can i somehow zip up my profile so I can retain my preferences and settings for after a reinstall?
<SunMoonStar> Sorry, copy pasting from ##linux but I am in a serious shit here :O!
<SunMoonStar> can someone help?
<COLORS> sudopinion This channel is for Ubuntu, sorry :( You will need to use the Linux Mint help channel, sorry
<nearst> sudopinion, try check do-release-upgrade
<SunMoonStar> If anyone can help with my issue please do tell me
<SunMoonStar> I am just waiting around I think my partition is gone
<mgolisch> SunMoonStar: try sudo fdisk -l
<escott> SunMoonStar, only mounted partitions show up in df
<cfhowlett> !mint|SunMoonStar,
<ubottu> SunMoonStar,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mgolisch> SunMoonStar: it will not show anything if your not root
<escott> mgolisch, SunMoonStar don't use fdisk. use parted
<nearst> :)
<normanclegg> SunMoonStar  what happened to cause the problem to begin with ?
<SunMoonStar> normanclegg: I don't know I tried to install nodejs with apt-get install and my partition went into read-only mode. I tried fsck -Al or whatever the command was and it went blank. I restarted the computer and got <grub rescue> prompt and that's it.
<SunMoonStar> I am on livecd now
<mgolisch> SunMoonStar: is this a wubi install? or is this a real ubuntu install?
<SunMoonStar> I want to back up my linux parition
<SunMoonStar> mgolisch: real
<normanclegg> SunMoonStar  yeah, look at it with parted like escott said
<SunMoonStar> ok but what do i do after i open parted
<SunMoonStar> I want to A) back up my linux partition and B) restore it .. people told me my hard drive is failing
<usr13> SunMoonStar: You may have Hard Drive problems.  Run fsck from liveCD.
<escott> SunMoonStar, if you are using parted interactively the command is "p" i believe. but i was suggesting "sudo parted -l"
<usr13> SunMoonStar: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8200-back-up-like-an-expert-with-rsync
<usr13> ... and  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SunMoonStar> Can someone walk me through this?
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Backup?
<SunMoonStar> yes, I think I need to mount my linux partition
<SunMoonStar> and back it up
<usr13> SunMoonStar: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8200-back-up-like-an-expert-with-rsync
<SunMoonStar> usr13: thanks but I have to mount the partition first
<normanclegg> rsync would not seem to be the choice for a one time partition backup
<SunMoonStar> ok im all ears
<usr13> SunMoonStar: mkdir sda2/ ; sudo mount /dev/sda2 sda2/
<SunMoonStar> how do you know I need sda2
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Or, as normanclegg suggests, you can back up the whole partition.
<usr13> SunMoonStar: ... was just an example.... I DON'T know.
<SunMoonStar> well, if I can backup my home folder that would be sufficient
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Exactly
<SunMoonStar> alright
<SunMoonStar> let me try this sigh
<tk_> :)
<DrDoom> If I would use Jarvis, I'll have too program everything in text mode.. It is fascinating. Maybe is only for mac... I am not sure about that.
<normanclegg> SunMoonStar  systemrescuecd and clonezilla would both have the tools you need. Both are easy to use
<usr13> SunMoonStar: rsync -avhe ssh --delete /sda2/home/SunMoonStar/ user@remote.host.com:dir/  #See:  http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8200-back-up-like-an-expert-with-rsync
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Or if you have a thumb drive big enough just use that.
<SunMoonStar> I tried sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/tmp and it said "you must specify the filesystem type"
<usr13> SunMoonStar: sudo fdisk -l   #See what you have.
<SunMoonStar> /dev/sda4       931620864  1943525375   505952256   83  Linux
<nearst> fsck it then. :D
<usr13> SunMoonStar: May be too late.
<SunMoonStar> why?
<SunMoonStar> is there something ominous in what I just pasted?
<SunMoonStar> what's the type?
<usr13> SunMoonStar: But, as I said before, run fsck on it.  sudo fsck -y /dev/sda4
<SunMoonStar> usr13: ok but I shouldn't try to back it up first?
<SunMoonStar> I'm not going to be able to mount it? it is asking for a type
<usr13> SunMoonStar: If you can't read it, you can't back it up.  Fix it first.
<SunMoonStar> someone else told me to try mount --t fstype /dev...... but it said fstype is unknown
<usr13> SunMoonStar: ... you don't have a choice ...
<SunMoonStar> oh
<SunMoonStar> well f*ck
<SunMoonStar> :\
<nearst> i believe current kernel able to handle the fstype mount
<usr13> SunMoonStar:  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SunMoonStar> why are you telling me about linux mint
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Because you are on the wrong channel.
<lb27> SunMoonStar: haven't you heard?
<SunMoonStar> this is an ubuntu install and I'm in the ubuntu channel
<SunMoonStar> how am I in the wrong channel?
<nearst> lsb_release -a
<usr13> SunMoonStar: I thought you said it was mint.  Sorry.
<cfhowlett> you DID say you were on mint
<SunMoonStar> wha?
<SunMoonStar> no i didn't but I kept getting people telling me to go to mint
<tk_> mint is gross
<usr13> SunMoonStar: What does  lsb_release -i  say?
<SunMoonStar> mount -t fstype /dev/sda4 /mnt/tmp   -- gives me "fstype unknown"...
<SunMoonStar> err
<SunMoonStar> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> and I quote:   i'm running mint 11 and want to upgrade to 14.   Can i upgrade with the iso, or can i somehow zip up my profile so I can retain my preferences and settings for after a reinstall?
<SunMoonStar> I'm not retarded
<SunMoonStar> I know what os I'm on
<FloodBot1> SunMoonStar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryebread761> I got a question: Does a user need to be an Administrator to activate additional drivers?
<usr13> SunMoonStar: omit fstype
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, by default, yes
<jm_> 214950 < sudopinion> i'm running mint 11 and want to upgrade to 14.   Can i upgrade with the iso, or can i somehow zip up my profile so I can retain my preferences and settings for  after a reinstall?
<nearst> SunMoonStar, is a guy who need assist about backup this partitions. the mint guy is sudoopinion
<escott> !mint | jm_
<ubottu> jm_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Omit -t fstype
<ryebread761> Is tehre a way to change that (Very preferably from the command line)?
<SunMoonStar> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<nearst> ryebread761, change what?
<cfhowlett> jm_, you are absolutely correct.  I misunderestimateconstrued ... eh, my bad.
<usr13> ryebread761: Yes, you need to be admin.   jockey-gtk
<ryebread761> jockey-gtk?
<roxkYu_> hello..
<ryebread761> hi
<cfhowlett> roxkYu_, greetings
<usr13> ryebread761: You have to switch to a user that has admin rights.
<nearst> ryebread761, sudo jockey-gtk
<roxkYu_> anyone here knows which channel i can go to , for subject on wake-on LAN?
<SunMoonStar> usr13: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cfhowlett> roxkYu_, start here with details
<nearst> roxkYu_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<usr13> SunMoonStar: After command ___________________ ?
<SunMoonStar> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/tmp
<SunMoonStar> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<usr13> SunMoonStar: sudo fsck -y /dev/sda4
<nearst> im not sure im missing gnome-display-properties.
<usr13> SunMoonStar: What version of Ubuntu are you on?    lsb_release -a
<SunMoonStar> im on the live cd
<SunMoonStar> of ubuntu 12.10
<SunMoonStar> the partition in question was ubuntu 12.10 also
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Ok
<ryebread761>  Hmm.. I made this account an admin, logged out, logged back in and still don't see my wireless and graphics drivers in the additional drivers section
<ryebread761> they were there in the live DVD
<ryebread761> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, you need to be on a wired connection ...
<roxkYu_> cfhowlett,nearst: Thanks.
<nearst> SunMoonStar, try chroot and fsck your partitions
<ryebread761> To get the additional drivers? So I need internet to get internet? Uh oh...
<usr13> SunMoonStar: What filesystem is on /dev/sda4 ?
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, what driver are you after?
<roxkYu_> i am trying to use WOL over the internet..  (i have a rought idea of how it works)
<ryebread761> The broadcomm wireless one
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, what version of ubuntu and what hardware?
<roxkYu_> but i am wondering why it need a port number for WOL when sending the magic packet?
<nearst> roxkYu_, most wol setting on bios now :D
<pringlescan> I have python-software-properties installed… and I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling it but add-apt-repository is missing from /usr/bin even though that's where apt-file says it should be… I'm on a fresh install of 12.10, any ideas?
<escott> roxkYu_, over the internet?
<ryebread761> Ubuntu 12.10, Hardware is a MacbookPro 7,1
<escott> roxkYu_, usually only works within the subet
<escott> subnet
<roxkYu_> escott : yes over the internet.
<usr13> SunMoonStar: sudo fdisk -l |grep sda4
<roxkYu_> it can be done from the information i googled out.
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, hmm.  ok this might be exact but ... the files you need are actually on the ISO and can be extracted and deployed with a few terminal commands.  I think.  Never done it on a mac
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, see  this tutorial the STA No Internet Access section
<cfhowlett> http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<SunMoonStar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560604/
<escott> roxkYu_, most i have heard of require the frame to come from the subnet
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, I skipped the "patch" install command and used the other 3.  wifi came right up.
<escott> roxkYu_, you can get around that by causing your router to emit the packet
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, but, again, never done this with a mac
<roxkYu_> ok
<usr13> SunMoonStar: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda4
<usr13> SunMoonStar: If it is ext4  ....
<ryebread761> I don't think it's any different, but could be wrong
<roxkYu_> let me try it again..
<usr13> SunMoonStar: But fsck  should work.
<roxkYu_> bye
<ryebread761> But if I have an internet connection, will the drivers pull themselves in?
<pringlescan> I can't use add-apt-repository, apt think's python-software-properties is installed but it's not, my default python interpreter is 2.7
<usr13> SunMoonStar: If it is not terribly trashed, it will detect the filesystem.  If it is trashed beyone recognition, well it's over.
<escott> SunMoonStar, another thing you can try is to tell fsck to try the backup superblock
<cfhowlett> ryebread761, yep
<usr13> *beyond*
<ryebread761> Hmm, well maybe I could take the adapter on this computer (Ubuntu recognizes these drivers by default), put t in the Mac, get the driver, and put the adapter abck in this computer
<ryebread761> I'll give it a try, hopefully back with good results, bye for now
<usr13> SunMoonStar: As escott suggests, read the -b superblock section of the man file.
<rootpt> ?? ati
<rootpt> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<usr13> SunMoonStar: Read the -b superblock section of the man file.    man e2fsck
<rootpt> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<escott> rootpt, is there something we can help you with?
<usr13> SunMoonStar:  sudo e2fsck /dev/sda4   #See what that does
<PadNet_201> have a cmake problem, FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in ~/share/apps, what do i do now
<rootpt> escott:  a frind of mine can not install the correct grafic drivers
<SunMoonStar> usr13: it's doing the fsck now
<rootpt> ati radeon mobility 4570 hd
<SunMoonStar> taking a while
<escott> rootpt, its ok to admit you are having a problem with linux. you dont have to make up a friend. there is no shaming here :)
<escott> rootpt, a lot of laptops have switchable graphics these days
<nearst> amdlegacy work well on precise. :(
<rootpt> escott: my frind is here
<rootpt> SonOfGod:
<SonOfGod> yes
<rootpt> talk do escott
<escott> rootpt, that can cause some issues. check into vga-switheroo
<rootpt> to*
<nearst> ya.. vga-switheroo. gudluck. :)
<SonOfGod> escott  iḿ realy new in ubuntu
<SonOfGod> :|
<jm_> switcheroo
<rootpt> SonOfGod: i've got to go, he will help u
<escott> SonOfGod, hybrid/switchable graphics are not something you want to get into your first time out. its still very rough around the edges
<usr13> rootpt: Did your friend try   sudo jockey-gtk   ?
<SonOfGod> i do beelive
<nearst> hopefully raring making big improvement on that
<usr13> SonOfGod: sudo jockey-gtk
<SonOfGod> usr13  not found
<escott> its no longer jockey
<usr13> O
<escott> SonOfGod, its now in software-settings
<rekha> is there a way to install ubuntu on a laptop with a broken screen, perhaps using another computer and ssh or vnc?
<escott> usr13, jockey got ditched entirely
<usr13> escott: Ok thanks info
<SonOfGod> i did use this sudo lshw -C video
<usr13> rekha: Don't think so.
<kantlivelong> anyone have Core3D working for 3.5 kernel?
<kantlivelong> from creative
<usr13> SonOfGod:  So, what display adapter(s) do you have?
<SonOfGod> ati radeon hd 4570 512mb
<SonOfGod> mobility
<SonOfGod> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<usr13> SonOfGod: lsmod |grep adeon
<SonOfGod> usr13  radeon                895730  3
<SonOfGod> ttm                    83596  1 radeon
<SonOfGod> drm_kms_helper         49113  1 radeon
<SonOfGod> drm                   288721  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<SonOfGod> i2c_algo_bit           13414  1 radeon
<FloodBot1> SonOfGod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> SonOfGod: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93941/ubuntu-11-10-and-mobility-radeon-hd-4570-512mb-cant-find-working-drivers
<nearst> SonOfGod, if ure on precise. jockey will work. if quantal. xorg is not yet support. radeon vesa would help then amdlegacy bin
<usr13> ... must go now ... Good night all.
<justin`> hello
<nearst> hi
<aetaric_> Trying to install 12.10 on a MacBookPro4,1. The mac ISO refuses to even show GRUB and the normal ISO won't get far past it.
<aetaric_> any ideas?
<nearst> ure trying clean install? dual boot or on vm?
<aetaric_> i want to wipe it clean
<iagv> hola
<MoPac> I'm hoping to find anyone who has had success using GVFS to mount an FTP connection or SMB share as a normal directory.  Mine shows up witha  file explorer in /usr/share...GVFS, but not under /home../.gvfs, and other applications can't find it
<MoPac> I want to back up to this space, so that's a problem...
<myersg> ok, I figured someone here could help me, I am trying to install eclipse on ubuntu. but  does eclipse have a GUI creator like Visual Studios? or an add-on?
<myersg> would this be it? http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-modeling-tools/junosr1
<zebaszp> aetaric_, I'd advise you not wipe it clean, some functionality in Ubuntu actually use OS X drivers (kexts) in order to work properly
<nearst> sudo apt-cache search eclipse?
<aetaric_> zebaszp, i have the kexts backed up
<zebaszp> I think the tools still search for the kexts only in their original path, but I'm not certain
<aetaric_> in the past the only one i needed was the isight driver
<zebaszp> aertaric_ did you check the isos with MD5? maybe that's the problem
<myersg> does the eclipse project have a IRC? if so can someone point me to them
<aetaric_> grabbed them via torrent and verrified them, with the MD5's
<nearst> myersg, http://wiki.eclipse.org/IRC
<myersg> thanks
<zebaszp> aetaric_, I'm sorry but I can't really help much, other than pointing you to the wiki (just in case you haven't read it): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Single-Boot:_Ubuntu_Only
<echinos> I have an ASUS UEFI motherboard, AMD bulldozer CPU. When I overclock it at all, ubuntu reboots shortly after the grub menu
<echinos> go back to default, boots fine.
<echinos> it's got a liquid cooler on the CPU, so it's not overheating
<killer> i installed ubuntu on usb and now i want to do installations with it ,so i installed ubiquity on it ,but installer crashes when installer tries to aceess webcam ,what should i do ?
<nearst> killer, try disable webcam and process with ubiquity
<george_> I removed startup applications from the Software center, but now I can't log back into the machine. I'm prompted for password and when I enter it, i get disconnected and prompted for my password again
<george_> any help pleeeease
<dr_willis> george_:  what was the exact package name? you could try logging in at the console and reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<dr_willis> console = alt-crtl-f1 thrugh f6... use f7 to getback to X/
<nearst> try to look what going on apt terminal. tail /var/log/apt/term.log
<stercor> I'm on 12.10.  How do I get a command window on the desktop?
<KromiX> terminal :)
<dr_willis> stercor:  you mean a terminal?
<Nach0z> stercor: go to your apps thingy and search for "terminal"
<stercor> K
<KRomeleoN> is libreoffice 4.0 still not available in sw center ??
<dr_willis> run the  gnome-terminal app, or alt-ctrl-t
<nearst> ctrl+alt+t in unity?
<KromiX> http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-10/how-to-get-a-command-line-shell-or-terminal
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/252612/how-do-i-install-libreoffice-4/252613#252613
<stercor> There is no terminal in the dashboard?...that's the problem.  Ctrl-Alt-t works, though.  It'd be nice to have a terminal on the task bar.
<dr_willis> you can add a terminal icon to the launcher. Or use one of the many pulldown terminal apps if you want quick access to one
<dr_willis> so its not clear what you want. ;)
<dr_willis> !info guake
<boom0917>  software cant be authenticated is the message i got  in synaptic  when i marked gparted for install can anyone else see that
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-3 (quantal), package size 110 kB, installed size 836 kB
<iKillCypher> hi guys im having issues here
<iKillCypher> create ~/android/system/.repo/local_manifest.xml
<jbates58> hi all. hoping someone can help me with some hardware im looking ate getting for m new server. i have a gigabyte GA-X58a-UD5 mobo (http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#ov) and i want to use 9 port multipliers/backplanes (CFI-B53PM 5 Port Backplane (SiI3726 Chipset)) just wondering if there is support in ubuntu for PM's on the sata chipsets on the mobo (there are 2, Intel ICH10R[6 PORTS], Marvel 9128 [2
<nearst> run a live cd
<jbates58> i havent purchased the hardware yet, kinda want to know if it will work before spending $700 on the multipliers thats all
<iKillCypher> http://pastie.org/pastes/6325862/text?key=p9asfbxikfttvfhfxfkug :(
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  ive never heard of the 'create' command.. what are you trying to do exactly?
<iKillCypher> http://teamhacksung.org/wiki/index.php/CyanogenMod10.1:How_to_build
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  make an empty file?
<killer> when i try to install ubuntu ..when webcam starts it exit with the message (setting camerabin to playing stopped)
<killer> that is the installer fails
<cara> hmm
<iKillCypher> yeah
<RUm> can anyone help me with GSoC??
<lemonade`> iKillCypher: touch
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  touch filename
<iKillCypher> alright thanks
<RUm> ??
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  or  echo "" > filename
<dr_willis> No idea what a GSOC is rum..
<dr_willis> apaently not many others know either
<RUm> i no little but dont no how to get in
<computerex> Hi. I need help installing acpi. Ubuntu says no candidate is available
<dr_willis> apci is a feature of the kernel. not a package - as far as i know
<dr_willis> unless you are talking about some differnt acpi
<computerex> ah. I am running chrubuntu, ubuntu 12.04 for arm based chromebook
<computerex> I am in fluxbox and I need a way to monitor the battery
<computerex> the battery applet in gnome works fine
<computerex> is there a way to get the applet in fluxbox?
<xorox90__> Is there way to auto install package like a jvm or hadoop or something else on multiple server?, I'm tired of making shell script..
<dr_willis> only the official ubuntu variants are normally supported here.. but you could use conky or other monitoring type tools in the repos to show battery stats
<MK`> Is there a way to clear cached memory in Ubuntu? having some memory management issues
<computerex> conky depends on acpi unfortunately
<dr_willis> xorox90__:  i recall there being a multi-ssh commands befor that would apply the same command to all servers in a list
<BluesKaj> acpi is available in the repos , computerex . make sure your repos are all enabled
<xorox90__> dr_willis // thx!
<dr_willis> wonders why acpi wouldent be installed by default.. but who can tell with ubuntu variants
<nearst> precise is missing gnome-display-properties?
<dr_willis> i thought it got renamed  by thge gnome devs..
<dr_willis> gnome-control-center has a displays   icon here
<nearst> oic. im use resolution-switcher atm
<datruth> what can I use to capture my sound cound and stream to shoutcast?
<DeliriumTremens> how would one start an application rather than bash when a user ssh's into a box?
<DeliriumTremens> so they dont get a shell, they go directly into an application, when it closes the session closes
<nearst> any binary should running on a shell
<computerex> time_to_empty_avg - is the information provided in seconds?
<DeliriumTremens> nearst: i feel a language barrier
<dr_willis> id check the ssh docs DeliriumTremens  i think thats doable. but never done it.
<DeliriumTremens> hrmm
<DeliriumTremens> k
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: I enabled a full root login on a virtual machine to learn a bit of stuff; thing is it does not do tab-completion like normal, how do I enable this?
<DeliriumTremens> well...it's actually telnet i want to use
<stercor> I'm unable to apt-get common packages, synaptic, irssi, git, svn. The message is "E: Unable to locate package ...."
<DeliriumTremens> but...yeah
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  make sure its using bash as the shell not sh
<DeliriumTremens> i figured they'd be close to the same
<dr_willis> DeliriumTremens:  telnet is radically differnt.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah... good point, no?
<dr_willis> you could set the users shell to be some app... but thats most likely not a good way to do it
<NathanWW> i installed lubuntu the alt install version on a toughbook laptop, it boots up i see the lubuntu boot splash and then nothing cant ctrl + alt + f1 to get a terminal nothing power off and reboot back up and it does it again. since the installer finished and it rebooted... i think i may have issue with resolution set wrong perhaps, but how can i edit the boot loader so it does not load X so i
<NathanWW> can go and check configs ect from terminal?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  echo $SHELL and see what the shell you are using is
<ntzrmtthihu777> this is determined by a dot file in ~ normally, right/
<ntzrmtthihu777> ?
<dr_willis> the chsh command changes the users default shell.
<dr_willis> its defined as part of their settings in /etc/passwd i belive
<nearst> yezza
<dr_willis> last field in the users entry in /etc/passwd
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh how fascinating~!
<stercor> afk
<ubuntuw1204> is it advised to upgrade from software manager, or download full iso of 12.10 and then perform upgrade by launching the installer?
<dr_willis> either way can work ubuntuw1204
<dr_willis> dont forget to make backups first.. just in case
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: which is better?
<dr_willis> i always do clean installs.. i rarely upgrade
<nearst> time vs risk
<dr_willis> and time vs time. ;)
<dr_willis> i find it faster for a clean install then a upgrade
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: why? and what about the already installed software?
<dr_willis> why is evreyone so worried about allready installed stuff...
<dr_willis> You reinstall it..
<dr_willis> I know what i normally install.. so reinstalling it takes very little time
<nearst> same. reinstall and making some partitions layout :D
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: i keep a separate home directory for all my files can it be afected furing install or upgrade?
<DeliriumTremens> dr_willis: i tried to change the users shell to an app and it wouldnt run
<DeliriumTremens> said command not found
<DeliriumTremens> on the flip side i can run it if i just telnet in
<dr_willis> installing or upgradeing shuld not affect your /home/ partition.  just dont accidently format it
<ntzrmtthihu777> I never upgrade versions, tried a few times and never ended well.
<DeliriumTremens> also i can set it to run in .bashrc
<ubuntuw1204> ok
<DeliriumTremens> but i want the session to end immediately after the app closes, so they cant access the shell
<dr_willis> DeliriumTremens:  theres  system settings on what apps can be used as a system shell
<DeliriumTremens> ahh
<DeliriumTremens> i'll check it out
<dr_willis> check out the restricted bash shell also
<DeliriumTremens> well, it will esentially appear to them as if the app is running locally
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: any way by which i can keep my already installed softwares?
<DeliriumTremens> that's how i'd like it to go down
<dr_willis> !clone | ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: and whta is the best partitioning scheme
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  use the upgrade.. or make a list and clean install. then reinzxtgall them
<dr_willis> Partition layouyt depends on your needs
<ubuntuw1204> ok
<dr_willis> i keep it simple   /  /home and swap
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: me too, all primary partitions?
<dr_willis> dosent matter
<ntzrmtthihu777> you can't have more than one primary, can you? I always get primary / and /home and swap in an extended
<ubuntuw1204> ntzrmtthihu777: you can have max 4 primary partitions
<dr_willis> you can have 4 primaries on a msdos type partion layout
<dr_willis> gpt patrtition  gets over theat limit
<ntzrmtthihu777> interesting.
<KRomeleoN> is libreoffice 4.0 still not available in sw center ??
<dr_willis> 4 primary - one can be an extended - and hold logicals. (the old way)
<dr_willis> KRomeleoN:  not that ive seen..  if it was you would se eit..
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: yes, right
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/252612/how-do-i-install-libreoffice-4/252613#252613
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: yeah, I got it figured out. root was using bash, but it was not sourcing /etc/bash_completion
<aeon-ltd> slightly offtopic; is there such a ppa/repo that's maintained by canonical and contains the latest software, but untested and undocumented?
<ntzrmtthihu777> latest what software?
<aeon-ltd> of anything
<dr_willis> !backuports | aeon-ltd
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dr_willis> not really a 'ppa' :) but a repo
<aeon-ltd> thank you
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: so when u reinstall do you replace the existing / and don;t format the /home and swap?
<ntzrmtthihu777> man I can never understand why people, given the option and knowledge, stick with win $
<dr_willis> you got it
<dr_willis> and you add your users back in the same order
<aeon-ltd> ntzrmtthihu777: drivers, compatibility, performance, software choices, and lazy. there's a few
<dr_willis> silly amazon prime dont want to work on Ubuntu for me.. hacvent tried it this week.. time to see if its  working now
<ntzrmtthihu777> bleh.
<dr_willis> still not working. ;(
<neirpyc> I'm running 12.04.2 on a Macbook Pro 7,1. Is there a way to swap the way the fn keys work like there is in OSX? I want to be able to hit the fn keys as fn keys and hit fn+key for the brightness, volume, etc.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: wazzat
<dr_willis> aparently theres some flash/drm feature that amazon prime needs.. so it dont work on linux at the moment.
<ubuntuw1204> i have ubuntu  1204 installed and its giving a lot of error. eg- some prolem ocuured
<ntzrmtthihu777> neirpyc: I had same issue in hp dv5, but it was a bios setting.
<neirpyc> ntzrmtthihu777, I don't think MBPs have a BIOS... Hmm.
<ntzrmtthihu777> not a clue, lol. I avoid crapple even more than win$
<neirpyc> ntzrmtthihu777, Yeah, I would have done the same but it was given to me as a work machine and I was allowed to take it when I went freelance. Trying to make the best of it now. =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> neirpyc: I getcha, lol. at least a win$ machine is easy to convert over, crapple has its own issues that make stuff tricky
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: i have ubuntu  1204.02 installed and its giving a lot of error. eg- some prolem ocuured
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: is there a way i can keep up with the latest kernel?
<iknofailfu> is it a bug or am i doing it wrong? and should i report it and if yes, where? i mean i don't know what's going on http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560820/
<neirpyc> ntzrmtthihu777, I hear ya. I got WiFi working with the proprietary drivers just fine but I can't get the video card drivers to work correctly for my life!
<nearst> still not work well for graphic
<debiantoruser> Greetings!
<debiantoruser> bdf28d67621416970299f149ddc8d333  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<debiantoruser> ubuntu 12.10
<debiantoruser> how to save settings of amdcccle?
<debiantoruser> After restart X, everythings go to default....
<FloodBot1> debiantoruser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> debiantoruser: You shouldn't use that installer, install the driver from the repos :/
<ubuntuw1204> how can i keep up with latest kernel
<debiantoruser> Linux bt 3.5.0-25-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 18 23:27:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: got it, I just had to uncomment a few lines in roots ~/.bashrc
<debiantoruser> theadmin, there is no any correct driver in repos
<theadmin> debiantoruser: Backtrack is not supported here.
<debiantoruser> it's old name, i'm on 12.10
<debiantoruser> quantal
<theadmin> debiantoruser: Err, never mind, "bt" is the machine name
<theadmin> debiantoruser: The propretiary AMD driver is in the repos, it's called "fglrx"
<nearst> im downgrade to precise :-/
<debiantoruser> theadmin, i'm shure it doesn't work
<debiantoruser> Are you use it?
<theadmin> debiantoruser: And why is that? It worked for me back when I had an AMD card
<debiantoruser> +"with this device ati amd radeon HD6870
<theadmin> I'm not sure that's the exact one I had, but yes, it was a Radeon HD 6something
<iknofailfu> is it a bug or am i doing it wrong? and should i report it and if yes, where? i mean i don't know what's going on http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560820/
<debiantoruser> theadmin, may be it was, in far past
<theadmin> debiantoruser: ...That was this year, even.
<iknofailfu> please, guys, you are my last chance =)
<nearst> amd driver is still broken, unless got support to xorg 1.13 afaik
<theadmin> Hm.
<nearst> radeon is a little help. :D time for opengl as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> iknofailfu: no clue what that paste is supposed to mean, give some background, whatcha doin?
<iknofailfu> ntzrmtthihu777, where are uuid's gone?
<ntzrmtthihu777> iknofailfu: you need the uuid of a device? is that it?
<iknofailfu> why there is not sda# for both listed with parted
<debiantoruser> theadmin, ati command migrate to, i don't know where, now 13.1 - is stable proprietary driver, it provide 9.012 build, next step is 13.2 - beta, it provide 12.xxx build
<theadmin> Anyway I have a little problem. I have used the "Keyboard" in the unity settings panel to bind Super+R to gnome-terminal (used to that shortcut from windows times :/) but it stops working randomly
<iknofailfu> and how can i mount it without those
<debiantoruser> repos drivers don't work
<theadmin> Doesn't work right now, for example, but it worked like a minute ago
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm
<iknofailfu> ntzrmtthihu777, that's bizarre thing, after firmware and bios update for the laptop i ended up with exiting partitions that are no longer identified and listed with anything but `parted` so i can't mount it
<iknofailfu> there are 2 luks-partitions and it is clear for parted gui
<ntzrmtthihu777> check /etc/fstab, and you can get the uuid from gparted methinks.
<debiantoruser> theadmin, where i can get irc-support about amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run?
<debiantoruser> which irc channel?
<theadmin> debiantoruser: Nowhere, you have to contact AMD about it.
<iknofailfu> ntzrmtthihu777, plugging ssd to another boxes with different controllers or over usb shows the same, how am i supposed to look at fstab when i can't mount it?
<iknofailfu> how can it appear to be listed on fstab in live cd environment
<debiantoruser> theadmin, #ati
<debiantoruser> (:
<iknofailfu> it is the second week, no help from community at all
<theadmin> debiantoruser: Hm, I have doubts that's official. Besides ATI doesn't exist.
<ntzrmtthihu777> iknofailfu: do you have a live disk? boot it, and use the file browser to find it.
<iknofailfu> ntzrmtthihu777, i'm already in live environment because losing uuid's and sda# idetificators leads to bricked luks / instance
<iknofailfu> obviously
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: I don't think you understand the problem... iknofailfu, the /dev nodes don't get created, right?
<iknofailfu> theadmin, exactly
<BobbyShaftoe> Hi, who knows how to find out the best MTU settings for an openvpn client?
<BobbyShaftoe> Hi, who knows how to find out the best MTU settings for an openvpn client?
<theadmin> iknofailfu: Is there anything in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that looks suspicious?
<theadmin> BobbyShaftoe: Leave it empty = it will be automatic.
<ntzrmtthihu777> so you can't even see the partitions using nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | BobbyShaftoe
<dr_willis> BobbyShaftoe:  try differnt settings, then run a benchmarks.. i doubt if it matters much
<ubottu> BobbyShaftoe: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: no /dev node = *nothing* will see the partition
<iknofailfu> theadmin, it is live usb of 12.10 i don't think there is something suspicious
<BobbyShaftoe> !vpn
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ well that sucks.
<theadmin> iknofailfu: Ah, okay, hm...
<iknofailfu> theadmin, look at the screenshots, `parted` can see it
<theadmin> Yeah I saw that
<BobbyShaftoe> I already checked  a lot of google results
<iknofailfu> gparted even shows it is luks-encrypted
<iknofailfu> so how the hell parted knows
<lotuspsychje> is there a package that can notify with sound when receiving hotmail or gmail emails?
<iknofailfu> i'm in desperate for real, this is the second week with no hints from community =)
<iknofailfu> i need to mount it at least to re-fresh the backup, it is very important to me
<ntzrmtthihu777> well you won't hear anything from me, its beyond my current comprehension.
<debiantoruser> they are all dead
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: There's gnome-gmail-notifier, gmail-notify and checkgmail in the repos.
<debiantoruser> theadmin, why there are three flood bod?
<iknofailfu> ntzrmtthihu777,  guys, you already tried, this is the second time i got attention with my problems, thank you so much
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: tnx mate
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: As for hotmail, I'm not sure, but doesn't Thunderbird do notifications?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: i dont want to download email with thunderbird
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Makes sense, well, I find nothing for hotmail though
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, I figured my problem out, later guys!
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ok tnx anyway
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: You could set up GMail to receive mail from your hotmail account though, I guess :D
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: maybe thunderbird can notify without download all emails?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Nah I don't think it can
<neirpyc> Is there a way to see what is happening when I press one of the special function keys like brightness? I would like to set my brightness to a certain value at boot but none of the commands I've found online seem to work.
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ok, another question.. you know any package or method that can trace usb worm activity?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Uhm, what's a usb worm?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: like an autorun injection on usb
<dr_willis> running a windows executable?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Oh. Well, COMODO provides a Linux version of their antivirus which should be quite capable of finding such infections.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: yes lets say the usb got a windows autorun injection on it
<theadmin> I say though, find /media -name 'autorun.inf' -delete
<lotuspsychje> can it be traced from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> or maybe a tail -f trick to usb or something?
<manico> !ciao
<manico> !list
<ubottu> manico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iknofailfu> maybe someone could give me a hint where are uuid's and sda#'s ? live environment, 2 luks partitions seen by `parted`(no lvm, no raid) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560820/
<iknofailfu> maybe someone could give me a hint where are uuid's and sda#'s ? live environment, 2 luks partitions seen by `parted`(no lvm, no raid) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560820/
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: doesn't /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 ? you use cryptsetup to "open" the luks partitions.
<dr_willis> the windows auto run 'injection' is just a  basic autornning an .exe on insertion.. from what i recall. you are making it sound fancier then what it is...
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, look through the paste i provided carefully
<dr_willis> use whatever wine tools exist to trace .exe files and run the thing
<histo> iknofailfu: lsblk please
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i just readed some stuff about apparmor blocking autorun
<iknofailfu> histo, doesn't show any partitions on sda
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: yes it does.
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, what?
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: you have sda1 and sda2, if you use cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 csda1 and input your key, you will then be able to access the crypted device as /dev/mapp/csda1
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: just installed rkhunter and scanning system, maybe it pickup from /media too
<histo> iknofailfu: sdb1 and 2 are showing. With crypt-luks  Did you use encrption on both drives?
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: /dev/mapper/csda1
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, i don't have sda1 and sda2 that is the reason i came
<iknofailfu> http://pastebin.com/6bvYv69z
<iknofailfu> this drive is sda
<iknofailfu> as mentioned at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560820/
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: ok, what is it you want to achieve? what is your problem, what is it you want to do?
<iknofailfu> however only `parted` can see there are 2 partitions
<iknofailfu> i want to mount it
<iknofailfu> but i can't point cryptsetup at device that doesn't exist
<iknofailfu> but, again, parted can see it
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: ok, I have already provided the solution then. "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 csda1" and then mount /dev/mapper/csda1
<iknofailfu> and parted gui is able to recognize it is luks-encrypted
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, there is no sda1
<iknofailfu> that is the problem
<iknofailfu> so you didn't
<iknofailfu> because you didn't read what i say
<histo> iknofailfu: Did you use whole disk encryption on sda?
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: run partx
<iknofailfu> histo, yes
<iknofailfu> histo, bsd table, 2 partitions, no lvm, no raid
<histo> iknofailfu: Has this setup ever worked?
<iknofailfu> histo, the funny thing - yes
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: did you run "partx" ?
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, i'm not sure how exactly i should run it and what result you expect me to paste
<iknofailfu> be more precise please
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: "partx (8)            - telling the kernel about presence and numbering of on-disk partitions."
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: just run it and check if /dev/sda1 shows up.
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, if you just `partx` it throws usage short-help
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: ok, "partx /dev/sda" then I guess.
<SwedeMike> or partx -a
<iknofailfu> partx: /dev/sda: dos partition table does not contains usable partitions
<iknofailfu> it's not dos, because it is bsd
<iknofailfu> i'm not sure what to do with it
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: I guess you could use "addpart" and manually tell the kernel about the partition.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560907/
<iknofailfu> partx -a results the same usage output
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, thanks for the hint, let me check it
<fr0g-> what is the proper way to uninstall all of unity on 12.10?
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, so it requires first and last sector, right? usage: addpart diskdevice partitionnr start length
<iknofailfu> fortunately parted shows it
<histo> iknofailfu: did you partition sda with gpt?
<iknofailfu> histo, gpt?
<iknofailfu> i did it manually from-under alternate cd debian installer
<iknofailfu> in expert mode
<histo> iknofailfu: as opposed to ms dos partition table a gpt partition table. Although it shouldn't matter.
<iknofailfu> i mean i don't remember well what was the tool it uses
<histo> iknofailfu: probably not then.
<iknofailfu> histo, it has bsd partition table
<histo> iknofailfu: Did the disk maybe fail?
<fr0g-> Nothing? ;/
<histo> iknofailfu: Why does it?
<iknofailfu> histo, there is another theory on this behavior, once upon a time i updated bios and firmware for laptop while this ssd replaced the stock drive
<stan879nz> hello im after a tut on how to remote desktop to my ubuntu machine from windows that has not been logged i
<iknofailfu> histo, i manyally pointed that i want bsd partition table, i got reasons
<histo> iknofailfu: do you want to convert it now? from bsd label?
<histo> iknofailfu: gdisk will do that.
<iknofailfu> histo, can i convert it having luks-encrypted partitions without data loss?
<Guest25050> how can i erase LUKS_partition label from desktop, if it already mounted?
<fr0g-> what is the proper way to uninstall all of unity on 12.10?
<cfhowlett> !nounity|fr0g-,
<ubottu> fr0g-,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<dr_willis> what are you wanting to use instead fr0g- ?
<fr0g-> fluxbox
<histo> iknofailfu: allegedly you can convert the bsd labesl to gpt without data corruption. I'm not 100% sure though. You said these bsd-label partitions were previously able to be mounte din ubuntu and now they cant?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity   fr0g-
<dr_willis> fr0g-:  you can just install fluxbox.. and seleect it at the login screeen
<histo> iknofailfu: I would image the disk for backup first and then play with it.
<fr0g-> I read that and noticed a specific entry for each version of ubuntu  none of wich are 12.10
<iknofailfu> histo, i'll give it a try if nothing will help eventually, thank you
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, thank you too
<fr0g-> and I know I can install fluxbox and just select at login   but I dont want any unity stuff on my small ssd
<fr0g-> Well thanks for the pointers, Ill just go for it and hope for the best. :)
<histo> ahh well had a fix for fr0g
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, wow, that unity gui even recognized it is luks partition providing a gui-dialog for decrypt-auth right after i `addpart`ed id following your advice, this is the first serious hope-giving progress step lol, thank you
<Guest25050> how can i remove LUKS_partition label from desktop? if it already mounted, but partition label on desktop didn't remove.
<iknofailfu> however i ended up with some sorta live gui bug "Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/ubuntu' failed: Operation not supported" while trying to get an access over that gui nautilus(?)
<Akita`> is there any french room for ubunutu support ?
<cfhowlett> !fr|akita
<ubottu> akita: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Akita`> thanks :)
<iknofailfu> SwedeMike, i never thought it would be that easy, mounted it successfully and already making the backup, you have no idea, i've spent more than a week to find out that i never used `addpart` thank you so much
<helmut_> hi
<debiantoruser> amdcccle doesn't save settings, who know why?
<vairam> hi
<dr_willis> debiantoruser:  if you ran it as root once.. it may have write the users settings to a root owned file in their home directory
<debiantoruser> dr_willis, i found /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
<Oweoqi> Whoops haha ubuntuthemes.org
<SwedeMike> iknofailfu: you're welcome.
<dr_willis> debiantoruser:  that wouldent be a user setting file
<Oweoqi> seems hacked
<histo> yes
<debiantoruser> dr_willis, i run it as run
<debiantoruser> root
<dr_willis> debiantoruser:  each user can have their own seperate settings if they run the file
<dr_willis> debiantoruser:  thats about all i know on the ati stuff.. i only got 1 ati system any more
<debiantoruser> dr_willis, it store settings in /etc/, but it doesn't read them, when i restart X, settings become default
<dr_willis> if the user has settings saved it will override the system settings
<dr_willis> for that user
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can't browse my android device via bluetooth
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<debiantoruser> dr_willis, anyway, to make changes which me need, required administator access
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> i find it easier to use the wifi features fo access my android phone cristian_c .. ive not tried bluetooth  with it in ages..
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I'm searching a local and simple connection between two bluetooth devices
<calwig> hi i just created a USB boot disk for windows, and it was done successfully, however near the end of the unetbootin installation, I read shortly something about the boot sector, then it finished. Im afraid the next boot will fail my current seup
<nearst> hotspot would be much good im guess :) with the right tool and right track
<dr_willis> cristian_c:  where you at this last week?
<calwig> s/seup/setup  so how can one check the boot loader is still going to come up?
<calwig> Ub12.04
<debiantoruser> dr_willis, got bless you, changes from one user, make settings for each others
<cfhowlett> calwig, boot up and run check disk for erros.  then you'll know
<cfhowlett> *errors*
<dr_willis> debiantoruser: if the user is running the config tool as root.. it would eitehr change the default system file.. or the specific users settings
<calwig> cfhowlett, can i check while im on the pc now that grub should come up?
<debiantoruser> dr_willis, but i'm run it as user, and changes system, only that way, when i try it with root access, nothing work
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I don't understand
<calwig> grub customizer is what i use now
<cfhowlett> calwig, nope.  boot the usb.  there error checking option is available once booted.
<nearst> grub customizer ?
<dr_willis> cristian_c:  werent you asking about this last week? I recall someome else asking a similer thing.. you dont get a lot of bluetooth questions in here  that ive seen
<calwig> cfhowlett, right, i mean the PCs grub i dont know if it got touched, and I have no other way to boot, its a USB based pc
<calwig> so Im here now before that happens, finding a way to reinstall grub now...
<calwig> Grub customizer works right?
<cfhowlett> calwig, i must have misunderstood.  I thought you said you were making a usb and got some kind of grub messag at the end of creation.   that would refer to the usb NOT to your installed system
<calwig> cfhowlett, ah precisely what i thought
<cfhowlett> calwig, but you might still want to do the internal error check on booting from that USB.
<calwig> before i got to finish reading what it said, unetbootin finished copying files, so redflags went up
<calwig> cfhowlett, cool, you kjnow a boot loader that can read the current bootable programs off the pc? Super unetbootin
<calwig> or whats it called
<cfhowlett> calwig, you're making things way to complicated.  *current bootable programs*?  unetbootin has no such thing that I know of.  It's used to create a bootable media from an ISO...
<cristian_c> dr_willis, No, I've asked about suspennsion
<cristian_c> *suspension
<iKillCypher> guys how do I install sun Java 7
<calwig> cfhowlett, ok ill slow down, lets just say the boot sector got changed and i cannot boot now from the PC. So I need a USB boot prog to allow me to see the PCs boot menu that was currently there, to choose which distro to boot from
<iKillCypher> Sun JDK 7 on ubuntu
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> its oracle java :)
<cfhowlett> calwig, to fix windows boot, you need the windows disk,  and WHY are we having this question.  unetbootin was making a USB not mucking around with your HDD!
<calwig> cfhowlett, correct again yes, just fuzzy about it because of what unetbootin said. anyway. gonna attempt to boot
<cfhowlett> calwig, the default bootloader is grub which will display all OS's once installed.
<boom0917> why  was libreoffice chosen over open office
<dup> LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice.org, which was ruled by evil Oracle.
<cfhowlett> boom0917, old news.  see open office vs. libre office in the googles
<dup> Most of Oracle's devs for OOo quit to make LO, I think.
<cfhowlett> dup, don't know about most, but many for certain
<boom0917> ty
<dr_willis> oracle is good at making people mad. and hurting projects  ;()
<Akita`> Okay there's nobody in the french room. I'm gonna try to explain..... I have installed the last ubuntu version 64 bits, but i have a lot of bugs, sometimes my PC doesn't work in graphic mode... theres are a lot of software wich does not work, and my hardware is not totally exploited. I can't find propietary driver for my graphic card (amd radeon hd 6450) and it makes a lot of bug's. It's a miracle that ubuntu work. My quest
<Akita`> ion is: do you think i should continue with this version of ubuntu, or i should install the 32 bit version? Is the 64 bit version will be develloped and i will have no bug in the future?  please if you answer back, don't forget i'm french, i am not really good in english so a short answer easy to understant... Thanks :)
<calwig> cfhowlett, cool deal, one last question. lets say I have several distros installed on the pc and the grub menu too. An idea is to not have the grub menu appear but instead use a USB boot menu and choose from there. Can be done with grub customizer right?
<histo> ait| Akita`
<aeon-ltd> Akita`: do you have 4gb of ram or more?
<histo> !ati| Akita`
<ubottu> Akita`: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cfhowlett> calwig, yes indeed.
<histo> aeon-ltd: That doesn't matter
<Akita`> i have 4 Gb ram memory yes
<histo> Akita`: You should stay with 64bit there is no reason not to run it.
<Akita`> okay thanks ubottu histo  aeon-ltd  :)
<calwig> cfhowlett, i suppose there is an option to remove the grub menu from pc
<dup> AMD est l'ennemi de vostre liberte.
<calwig> cfhowlett, from grub customizer
<Akita`> lol dup
<dup> Pardon the bad French. :)
<Alan502> I have a lot of time and I want to code something
<Alan502> What do you guys think of making a plugin for openoffice that
<Alan502> makes your text richer, changing the words/adjectives that are repeated and looks for synonyms
<aeon-ltd> Alan502: i think it doesn't belong in this channel
<DJHenjin_> would someone mind recommending a software package that i can host on my server that will show me real time through a webpage CPU usage, HDD space, RAM usage, network usage ?
<aeon-ltd> DJHenjin_: why can't you just use ssh and htop?
<histo> Alan502: Why not help an opensource project or do some volunteer work with your time.
<DJHenjin_> aeon-ltd: because i need realtime and historical graphs
<Guest9749> allo
<sbarcteam> hi. I want to upgrade maverick machine to precise.
<Alan502> histo: where?
<sbarcteam> what intermediate steps do I have to take for this ?
<histo> dr_willis: What is the replacement for webmin now?
<auronandace> sbarcteam: a fresh install is best
<sbarcteam> auronandace: not possible.
<auronandace> sbarcteam: why?
<histo> Alan502: there are tons of places to volunteer. Your local community....
<histo> !eol | sbarcteam
<ubottu> sbarcteam: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auronandace> zentyal | histo
<packetfrog> Hello ubuntuland
<auronandace> !zentyal | histo
<ubottu> histo: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<iknofailfu> DJHenjin_, a friend of mine uses "munin"
<histo> !zentyal | DJHenjin_
<ubottu> DJHenjin_: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<DJHenjin_> iknofailfu: what a coincidence, looking at munin right now
<iknofailfu> DJHenjin_, http://munin.gw01.ru/
<iknofailfu> here is how it looks
<DJHenjin_> iknofailfu: link doesnt work for me
<iknofailfu> it should
<DJHenjin_> there we go
<DJHenjin_> histo: will it work on 12.04
<tripelb> Hi. I need help. the MOST SIMPLE help is: What is the terminal command that shows me what is connected to the ethernet port?  I have a netgear wifi extender and I am trying to see if it is communicating with my phone-sourced wifi hotspot.
<tripelb> lsusb lspci lshw are known to me. oh maybe lshw will work. I will try it.
<tripelb> lshw
<histo> DJHenjin_: Apparently as others have suggested.
<dup> ifconfig?
<iKillCypher> guys I cant gt sun JDK 7 on my Ubuntu
<DJHenjin_> i am going to look around more, thanks for the suggestions guys
<histo> tripelb: like whether a cable is plugged in or not? I'm confused
<histo> tripelb: ifconfig  ???
<iknofailfu> i guess he means something similar to airodump-ng
<nearst> back
<iknofailfu> taking in view the fact he mentioned wifi and stuff
<Gwiggy> hello everyone o.o
<nearst> hi Gwiggy
<Gwiggy> i was wondering if someone might be able to help me with a question?
<histo> !ask | Gwiggy
<ubottu> Gwiggy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tripelb> Help, I dont know what I am seeing. - am I loking for eth0 ??
<dup> Presumably.
<iknofailfu> tripelb, so you want to see if your phone associated with some kind of wireless network router (over wi-fi obviously), right?
<Gwiggy> i have a dual boot machine i run both windows vista and ubuntu 12.04 on it, i have been attempting to run startup repair on my windows partition because i continue to get the unmountable boot volume error and i know how to repair that, i have restarted the computer several times attempting to bring up the option to start up repair to no avail, i am just wondering how i could go about fixing this problem o.o
<histo> tripelb: What are you trying to do. Your question made no sense can you rephrase it.
<histo> Gwiggy: boot to windows and hit F8 to get the windows boot menu. This is really a windows question not ubuntu.
<tripelb> histo no comand iconfig. I have vanilla 12.04 and it has no internet connection. (I am on a nexus 7 with a phone hotspot internet source.) I have a netgear wifi extender and it is plugged in (AC) and has an ethernet cable to the computer. It may need to have a router but  I am "trying" to see if it works to send signal.
<tripelb> ikonia: see above to histo.
<Gwiggy> i have done that many times, it doesnt work at all histo, thats why im wondering if its ubuntu causing me all the fuss
<iknofailfu> tripelb, got it
<histo> Gwiggy: What doesn't work?
<iknofailfu> however still trying to figure out what does it mean exactly
<nearst> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Gwiggy> pressing f8 for it, it still does not give me the option like it used to before i installed ubuntu
<histo> tripelb: The command I told you was ifconfig not iconfig there is also iwconfig.
<histo> tripelb: what type of hardware is ubuntu installed onto?
<tripelb> I have no home wifi. Only using android phone as source. to nexus 7, and I hope (to netgear wifi extender, ethernet cable, 12.04 dell)
<tripelb> histo bkn ^^^^
<histo> Gwiggy: IDK ask in #windows there is a away you can tell windows to boot to that menu. I just don't remember how.
<tripelb> iknofailfu:  ^^^
<histo> tripelb: see if you are getting an ip on eth0 with ifconfig
<tripelb> I am lost about the word "associated" cause I have no technical definition in my head for it.
<Gwiggy> i will, im a certified windows computer tech, i just dont understand the new interface ive got when i boot my computer after installing ubuntu
<sbarcteam> auronandace: I am used to apt-get dist-upgrade working. you're saying ubuntu is a different kind of cat to skin ?
<histo> tripelb: So it's Android phone > Nexus 7 (for some jacked reasson) > netgear wifi extender? > ethernet cable > Dell machine running ubuntu????? Is this your setup?
<cfhowlett> histo, ... sounds legit.
<histo> lol
<histo> Why do people insist on creating their own problems/nightmares
<cfhowlett> histo, human nature.  what boggles is they come here expecting (1) instant (2) answers to their (3) specific issue.
<tripelb> hissto iknofailfu I did  a grep and got the word oth0 but I need to see the lines around it. .. as in a file listing with a highlight. {freustration: i know so much and get tripped up by basics.)
<boom0917> What is the Most common Photo sharing website used to  show others screenshots
<aeon-ltd> boom0917: why does that matter?
<cfhowlett> !paste|boom0917,
<ubottu> boom0917,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gwiggy> oh i do apologize i forgot to thank you histo for your help
<halfie> does 12.10 works OK on Intel 9xx integrated video cards with regards to video playback?
<histo> tripelb: configure your connection through network manager
<histo> Gwiggy: np
<histo> halfie: works here
<xubuser> how can i make a custom ubuntu-live-cd with my packages and presettings?
<iknofailfu> i don't know what so say or think
<SonOfGod> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<halfie> histo: cool, thanks. Intalling linux on my sister's laptop. Can't messe it up ;)
<iknofailfu> halfie, installing linux for sister's laptop with no-messing option will lead you to suffers
<SonOfGod> !radeon hd 4570
<ubottu> SonOfGod: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SonOfGod> :|
<halfie> how to I figure out if hardware acceleration is being used? glxinfo?
<histo> halfie: glxinfo | grep render
<histo> halfie: or run the unity test application it's in /usr/nux... something or other
<cfhowlett> !remastersys|xubuser,
<histo> !ati > SonOfGod
<ubottu> SonOfGod, please see my private message
<halfie> histo: thanks :) hardware is being used
<histo> halfie: Intel cards have worked rather well for several years now.
<Gwiggy> histo: think i should just reformat my vista partition? lol
<_genuser_> hello folks, what's the jdk package on ubuntu?
 * cfhowlett ... vista?  *shudders*
<histo> Gwiggy: Why do you even have vista installed?
<cfhowlett> !jdk
<histo> !search jdk
<ubottu> Found: java
<histo> !find jdk | _genuser_
<ubottu> _genuser_: Found: default-jdk, default-jdk-doc, gcj-4.6-jdk, gcj-4.7-jdk, gcj-jdk, gcj-native-helper, uwsgi-plugin-jvm-openjdk-6, uwsgi-plugin-jwsgi-openjdk-6, openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jdk&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<rainy> :c, why aint IRCnect working ?
<xubuser> you all fcking blind freaks, goodbye
<dup> wat
<Gwiggy> histo: i hate windows 7 runs laggy on a 1.6 GHz hard drive with only 2.5 GB of RAM installed, and im a gamer, sad to say not many games run well on linux
<_genuser_> thx guys.
<histo> xubuser: we answered your question but whatever
<rainy> I just cant connect to IRCnet :3
<aeon-ltd> Gwiggy: yes my hard drive runs at 1.6ghz too :)
<histo> !remaster > xubuser
<ubottu> xubuser, please see my private message
<histo> rainy: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<_genuser_> thx guys. good nite.
<rainy> well, i installed ubuntu yesterday and i can join ircnet on windows, but not in ubuntu :p
<xubuser> Big thx. I apologize for the sharp words
<iknofailfu> linus banned ircnet over kernel
<cfhowlett> rainy, so then it's an ircnet issue ... not an ubuntu issue.  Chatzilla is the default irc client in ubutnu  and iknofailfu
<iknofailfu> rainy, you could also try xchat as a client
<rainy> mkay, thanks i'll try some other clients now :)
<SilentCHILD> is there an ubuntu channel.dedicated to ubuntu phone?
<SonOfGod> thanks histo
<SonOfGod> i been there but no much luck :(
<SonOfGod> and i still have the same problem
<SonOfGod> :(
<FloodBot1> SonOfGod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iknofailfu> the only two orthodox ones are irssi and xchat -.-
<cfhowlett> !phone|SilentCHILD,
<ubottu> SilentCHILD,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<histo> !volunteer | xubuser
<histo> !volunteers | xubuser
<ubottu> xubuser: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<histo> cfhowlett: isn't xchat the default client?
<cfhowlett> histo, indeed.  fingers engaged before brain caught up.
<rainy> i dont have xchat installed atleast
<iknofailfu> it's not
<histo> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu15 (quantal), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<cfhowlett> rainy, easy enough to add xchat but it SHOULD be present ...
<histo> hrm..
<histo> guess not it's optional
<madpup> Hi all again, can you install Bumblebee without using the closed-source nvidia driver?
<k1l> madpup: no
<iknofailfu> madpup, the whole point of bumblebee is to provide optimus support which is propietary, so it is relatively logical to have nvidia driver as well
<dup> If you want, you can "apt-get download <package>" and modify the control file, but I don't see why you would.
<iknofailfu> dup, so you can get bumblebee to work with nouveau this way, right?
<iknofailfu> i mean it is possible
<dup> I don't know anything about Bumblebee or nvidia drivers, just Debian packaging. :b
<dup> If you want to toy with it, open up the .deb as an archive, and modify the dependencies in the DEBIAN/control file.
<iknofailfu> got it
<Larrxi> I need reverse tethering to my android. I have successfully connected my laptop to the phone's hotspot. Is it possible to share the laptops internet through it?
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dr_willis> I recall not all android phones support ad-hoc networking. at least my old one dident..
<baumy> on ubuntu server 12.10 i have 3 screens, 2 hooked up to an nvidia gtx 500 card and 1 to intel integrated graphics. i have nvidia drivers installed, didnt explicitly install intel drivers (read that theyre included in the kernel?). when i boot, initial login prompt is displayed on the integrated graphics screen, when i startx only the two nvidia screens are used. how do i get all 3 used?
<dup> I have one computer on my wireless network connected to the internet, and another which is being blocked at the modem. Can I access the internet from my blocked PC through my allowed PC?
<halfie> I hav BCM4312 wireless which won't work. no "wlan0" device appears. Any tips to fix this problem?
<packetfrog> everyone sudo apt-get install apt-fast   AMAZING
<dr_willis> you may need a 2nd wireless card on the pc to make it into a gateway dup - then it should be doable.. not sure if you have just 1 wifi card
<dup> I can't do it through secure shell or something?
 * aarfer high fives dr_willis cause he helped me earlier and he is a smart man.
<dr_willis> the one pc still has to  be networked to both  of the ptehr pcs so i dont see how 'ssh' is going to apply.
<dr_willis> pc1 => pc2 => router
<aarfer> dr_willis,  i would like to learn scripting. so i can make lil programs to do lil things... i am guessing py is the one to learn? what do you think?
<hilarie> Hello, looking for a bit of commandline fu :( I want to move *.mp4 up one directory, is this possible without an absolute directory?
<dup> Yeah, like that. pc1 --ssh--> pc2 --nm--> router
<dr_willis> aarfer:  python is worth learning.. it can do amazeing things
<dup> hilarie: "mv *.mp4 ../"
<dr_willis> dup:  pc1 and 2 still need to be networked.. so are they networked now?
<hilarie> dup thank you
<dup> dr_willis: They are both connected to the router, and can speak to each other, but one cannot see the internet.
<hori> If I run off a live cd or flash drive, and look at files on a hard drive, will any of the cache data save to that hard drive?
<dr_willis> dup:  sounds like you need to configure your router better then. the 2 pcs can ping and access each other?
<hori> I want to examine a hard drive without writing anything to it
<dup> Yes. It's not my router.
<dr_willis> dup:  yes hey CAN ping each other? or Can they Not ?
<aarfer> dr_willis,  keep in mind i would be a total beginner to scripting / coding.... would py be tough to start with?
<dr_willis> the router is just blocking the internet access of pc2? but it works on the local lan normally?
<dr_willis> aarfer:  python is suitable for beginners
<dr_willis> and python will take a long time to outgrow. ;)
<dup> dr_willis: They can ping each other. The router is blocking internet access of one PC, but LAN works.
<dup> dr_willis: Or the modem is. I'm not sure.
<dr_willis> dup:  then you could use a ssh tunnle. or proxy on the pc.
<aarfer> thanks dr_willis i shall learn. and when i am smart, i will blame you!
<dup> dr_willis: How do I set up a proxy like that?
<dr_willis> aarfer:  i  dont know much python ;) i do rexx/perl/
<dr_willis> dup:  should be tons of guides on networking  and running your own proxy. squid is one such proxy
<dup> dr_willis: Alright, I'll look into it. Thanks for the advice.
<aarfer> i just mean, i'll blame you for getting me started... hah.
<negizmo> Hello all.  For security reasons, I've gone ahead and compiled openssl and openssh from source (their latest versions, 1.0.1e and 6.1p1 respectively).  Everything seems fine except python.  It was throwing 'no version information available' errors.  I applied the version-patch for openssl and recompiled it.  Afterwards, those errors disappeared but a new error occurs any time OpenSSL use is attempted: relocation error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<negizmo> : symbol CRYPTO_memcmp, version OPENSSL_1.0.0 not defined in file libcrypto.so.1.0.0 with link time reference
<negizmo> Anyone have any ideas, other than that I shouldn't have compiled openssl from source? :S
<negizmo> I can go back to the repo version of openssl, I'd just prefer not to.
<ggergely> hi!
<ggergely> how can i use somthing like the gnome 2 desktop on ubuntu (12.04)?
<dr_willis> theres gnome2 fallback look alike modes.
<ggergely> i havent used linux fr years, several things changed, and i need to get started again quick
<dr_willis> !fallback
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> ggergely:  or check into Lubuntu - if you need a lightweight old skool type desktop
<ggergely> can i use the standard repos with that?
<ggergely> i'm totally new to ubuntu, i used fedora and rhel before
<dr_willis> the repos are not dependent on the desktop
<dup> ggergely: Yes. gnome-panel and gnome-shell are in the standard repos.
<dr_willis> you can run gnome apps on lubuntu, or kde apps or wahetever..
<ggergely> but i need mono and monodevelop, and they do not support it as well as ubuntu (according to my findings onthe net)
<dr_willis> unity uses gnome-shell so yes..
<dr_willis> I dont mess with mono - so no idea on mono
<ggergely> i mean: all packages for ubuntu are useble on lubuntu as well?
<dup> ggergely: Yes.
<dr_willis> all the ubuntu variants use the same repos
<dup> ggergely: They use the exact same repos.
<dr_willis> the repos are not dependent on the desktop
<ggergely> monodevelop has official packages for suse debian ubuntu and windows
<dup> Just different defaults / installed packages.
<ggergely> i'm developing .net, but have to try some things with mono and linux
<ggergely> ah thanks for the info i'll try lubuntu then
<dup> dr_willis: I'm sorry, should I be installing squid on the disconnected pc, the connected pc, or both?
<dr_willis> squid is a proxy.. so it has to run on the  pc with access..  the clients connect to the proxy server
<histo> ggergely: yes lubuntu is a derivative that uses LXDE as the desktop environment and changes some default packages. But it's still running a linux kernel configured the "ubuntu way" with the same package manager etc...
<b2w> i am using linux ubuntu i want to develop a program that converts tex to speech
<dr_willis> text to speach? thats Festival
<dr_willis> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1~release-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 971 kB, installed size 2570 kB
<b2w> i am using linux ubuntu i want to develop a program that converts text  to speech in c or c++
<heidelfuchs> or espeak
<fulcan> dahdi-linux is crapping out when trying to install asterisk or update system http://pastie.org/6323925
<heidelfuchs> if you like to have it sound like an 80s sci-fi
<dr_willis> fulcan:  whats dahdi-linux?
<fulcan> dr_willis asterisk
<dup> !yad
<b2w> please give me a c++ code to convert text to speech
<heidelfuchs> lol
<Guest23710> @b2c: take a look at espeak.
<dup> !espeak
<darkmutt> !espeak
<b2w> how to include espeak in my c++ program
<darkmutt> hwo can i lock something to unity launcher cause simply locking it when it's running does not work
<darkmutt> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dr_willis> darkmutt:  what dosent work with it?
<darkmutt> sublime text 2 and google app engine launcher
<darkmutt> they appear as locked but dissappear as soon as i close them
<dr_willis> were you asking about this last week?
<dr_willis> id say post a question on askubuntu.com - because there seems to be others with a similer issue if not. ;)
<darkmutt> don't think so to be honest
<dr_willis> i dont use either one.. so no idea what would be differnt about them
<heidelfuchs> b2w:  srsly?
<dr_willis> the answer we gave last week was to make a .desktop launcher file for each app.
<b2w> heidelfuchs:yes
<dr_willis> they might have a answer/guide for it allready on askubuntu.com
<heidelfuchs> b2w: grab the source and include it or check whether theresa lib youcan ue
<heidelfuchs> use
<b2w> heidelfuchs:want a code that decodes qrcode...
<heidelfuchs> ah
<heidelfuchs> but why do you need text2speach for that o_O
<b2w> any one please give me a program that decodes a qrcode
<heidelfuchs> to  have it read for you?
<heidelfuchs> i am honestly lost ^^
<dr_willis> apt-cache search qrcode  perhaps for starters
<negizmo> sorry to repeat myself.  if i get no response this time as well i'll assume no one here atm is really sure, so i'll either come back at a busier time or i'll post on the forum
<negizmo> Hello all.  For security reasons, I've gone ahead and compiled openssl and openssh from source (their latest versions, 1.0.1e and 6.1p1 respectively).  Everything seems fine except python.  It was throwing 'no version information available' errors.  I applied the version-patch for openssl and recompiled it.  Afterwards, those errors disappeared but a new error occurs any time OpenSSL use is attempted: relocation error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<negizmo> : symbol CRYPTO_memcmp, version OPENSSL_1.0.0 not defined in file libcrypto.so.1.0.0 with link time reference
<negizmo> Anyone have any ideas, other than that I shouldn't have compiled openssl from source? :S
<packetfrog> I am alive and have no clue  sorry
 * dr_willis has no clue.. but is barely alive
<fulcan> negizmo make uninstall and use apt-get
<heidelfuchs> negizmo: maybe the symlinks still use the build in pakage
<dr_willis> I really dont see how its going to be more secure to have to manage all future security updates yourself.
<heidelfuchs> fulcan: why would he do that if he wanted the compiiled version
<heidelfuchs> maybe uninstall everything or regenerate the symlinks
<negizmo> well everything from the prior version was removed before compiling from source
<negizmo> any .so's, symlinks etc
<dr_willis> how i read it.. it seems the crypto_memcmp thing needs a specific option compiled into libcrypto
<fulcan> heidelfuchs because compiling from source and outside of your package management update chain is foolish.
<negizmo> well actually
<negizmo> memcmp is apparently a new function in the latest version of openssl
<negizmo> what's sort of foolish, to me, is that it hasn't been updated in the repos yet.
<negizmo> there's a fairly decent vulnerability in past versions that could lead to plaintext recovery of data
<heidelfuchs> fulcan:  it is not foolish if you need a specific new feature/bug fixed and cannot wait for it to be released in the repo
<negizmo> to some it may not be a big deal
<negizmo> to me, it is
<negizmo> different people, different ways of thinking i suppose.
<dr_willis> you could build a proper .deb or look for ppas i guess.. but i never do any of that stuff. ;)
<fulcan> negizmo does that leak exist in the repository version?
<negizmo> the fix for the specific vulnerability im talking about
<dr_willis> a lot of the times security patches get backported into the older versions in the repos.
<negizmo> is in 1.0.1d.  the latest version is e
<Espen_> Hey! I need some advice, i found a sound bug in Ubuntu 12.10. I believe its a software bug. Where do i report it?
<dr_willis> ive seen that in other apps in the past.
<negizmo> i understand that as well dr_willis, but im not sure if thats the case here
<dr_willis> !but | Espen_
<negizmo> or if i'm willing to take a chance on that
<dr_willis> !bug | Espen_
<ubottu> Espen_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dr_willis> Espen_:  search for others reporting the same bug first. ;)
<fulcan> asterisk/dahdi-linux is crapping out when trying to install asterisk or update system http://pastie.org/6323925
<bekks> fulcan: So you arent using Ubuntu, but Dadhi Linux?
<fulcan> bekks installing asterisk gives me that error.
<dr_willis> i asked what dadhi linux was earlier.. never got an answer.. never heard of it - if its some ubuntu spinoff..
<fulcan> dr_willis I said asterisk
<dr_willis> only specific ubuntu  variants are offficially supported here...
<histo> !derivatives | fulcan
<ubottu> fulcan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> dadhi is some VOIP thingy, is what i read here
<dr_willis> dont care  what you are doing with it...   if its not an official variant.. dosent matter
<fulcan> dadhi is asterisk
<dr_willis> !find dadhi
<darkmutt> thanks guys i managed to lock st2 ill manage to lock google app engine too :)
<ubottu> Package/file dadhi does not exist in quantal
<MonkeyDust> !find asterisk
<ubottu> Found: asterisk, asterisk-config, asterisk-core-sounds-en, asterisk-core-sounds-en-g722, asterisk-core-sounds-en-gsm, asterisk-core-sounds-en-wav, asterisk-core-sounds-es, asterisk-core-sounds-es-g722, asterisk-core-sounds-es-gsm, asterisk-core-sounds-es-wav (and 38 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=asterisk&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<dr_willis> !info dahdi-linux
<ubottu> dahdi-linux (source: dahdi-linux): DAHDI telephony interface - Linux userspace parts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 245 kB
<dr_willis> what a odd name
<fulcan> dr_willis it's apt-get crashing on and asterisk mod called dadhi which is a standard dependancy
<histo> fulcan: it's in universe
<histo> fulcan: the module is failing to build as your paste suggests
<fulcan> histo no clue what it would be hinting at
<fulcan> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.6 (x86_64)  ??
<histo> fulcan: The universe component is a snapshot of the free, open-source, and Linux world. It houses almost every piece of open-source software, all built from a range of public sources. Canonical does not provide a guarantee of regular security updates for software in the universe component, but will provide these where they are made available by the community. Users should understand the risk inherent in using
<histo> these packages. Popular or well supported pieces of software will move from universe into main if they are backed by maintainers willing to meet the standards set by the Ubuntu team.
<histo> fulcan: you can try filing a bug or contacting the package maintainer.
<MonkeyDust> fulcan  here too, error during dahdi install, consider reporting a !bug
<Espen_> dr_wilis i haven't found a similar bug yet, and its a bug in pulseaudio i believe. is it okay to post it on launchpad then?
<MonkeyDust> fulcan  here too, error during dahdi install, consider reporting a !bug
<fulcan> I could care less about dadhi. if I could force ^dadhi it would be prefered....
<Espen_> dr_willis *
<v3vsa> Does 12.04.2 LTS have spyware? Or is it only in the 12.10 release?
<fulcan> I just need basic asterisk
<bekks> v3vsa: Neither 12.04 nor 12.10 contains spyware.
<v3vsa> I mean the amazon shopping lens thing.
<calwig> how is java jdk installed on 12.04?
<calwig> apt-get install does not find it
<bekks> v3vsa: You can uninstall it.
<bekks> !java | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<histo> v3vsa: you can remove the shopping lense
<v3vsa> But is it in 12.04.2 LTS?
<calwig> bekks, thx
<histo> v3vsa: no in 12.10
<CRay01> hello! please, i need your help with this question
<CRay01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12527149&posted=1#post12527149
<v3vsa> Cool, thank you!
<nearst> back
<histo> v3vsa: you could sudo apt-get remove unity-shopping-lense if you no longer want it.
<histo> in 12.10
<Poindexter_> Can anyone in a brief statement describe how secure the apt-get repository is?
<v3vsa> Thanks.
<nearst> secure?
<Poindexter_> What entity oversees the apt-get repository and how can one put their trust in it the same as as apt-get update?
<aarfer> Poindexter_,  if you can not trust it, then you can not trust anything in linux.
<CRay01> i have been using ubuntu for the last 5 years! and through out all those five years i failed to get any help from any forum, blog or any Ubuntu related IRC.
<nearst> if u believe that package. take risk to have em
<histo> !volunteers | CRay01
<ubottu> CRay01: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Poindexter_> My personal experience with Linux is that for the most part, the Linux "Community" has been very trustworthy and very noble.
<aarfer> Poindexter_,  CRay01  will give you 4.6 dollars if you die tomorrow because the repo killled your system.
<packetfrog> aarfer Please do not talk like that in here.
<histo> !universe | Poindexter_
<ubottu> Poindexter_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<archstanton78> Anyone based in China here?
<packetfrog> There are at times  dunno if any are active right now
<histo> CRay01: You what appears like one of those switching video systems. Where it changes from the intel to the nvidia adapter.
<packetfrog> Optimus
<histo> yes
<histo> optimus that's the name for it
<packetfrog> get bumblebee
<CRay01> i see what you mean... what should i do in your opinion?
<histo> !optimus
<packetfrog> sudo apt-get bumblebee
<packetfrog> then read the tutorials
<nearst> !cn | archstanton78
<ubottu> archstanton78: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<archstanton78> thanks
<Poindexter_> Has anyone tried UbuntuStudio with VBOX? It is slow.
<CRay01> packetfrog: alright! Thanks ... i will give it a shot
<histo> Poindexter_: do you have guest additions installed?
<packetfrog> CRay01 You need to read up on bumblebee  make sure you understand how to use it  incase u need to play a game or something with your nice graphics card
<Espen_> I have a problem with the "Sound" interface on Ubuntu 12.10, it resets everytime i switch Output on the SAME soundcard (happens on both integrated sound, and discrete soundcard). Ubuntu recommends me to use ubuntu-bug -s sound, to report the problem. But im not able to go in details what the problem is, atm the bug report only states "problems with volume sliders". What is the best way to report this?
<darkmutt> how do i make sure that my unity sidebar is using the newest .desktop files? cause i managed to lock sublime text 2 but when i try to lock googleappenginelauncher it doesn't work
<dr_willis> darkmutt:  how many .desktop files did you mke for sublime and where did you put them?
<darkmutt> one in usr/share/applications
<darkmutt> but i managed to make one working for google app launcher just now :D
<darkmutt> though thanks for trying to help
<packetfrog> apt-fast should be standard
<packetfrog> amazing
<dr_willis> You might want to post a bug/comment on the sublime site.. asking them to make a proper .desktop file
<darkmutt> nah it's good :) its working fine now
<linxon634> ...
<dr_willis> you are like the 2-3rd person in here complaining about it..  thats a comercial product isent it?
<darkmutt> yes and no at the same time
<Poindexter_> Greets to DrWillis. Nice to see you again.
<darkmutt> they ask you to buy it every now and then but they let you continue using it even if you don't
<nearst> mac-fan?
<dr_willis> last i read.. the latest release dident work that way.. but i couldent see the need for yet another text editor. so i just skimmed the artical
<darkmutt> im pretty sure that's how the latest one works cause that's what i got from their site
<darkmutt> unless sublimetext.com is a site made by a thirdparty
<nearst> geany is far good than sublime
<dr_willis> no idea. i will stick to whats in the repos...
<Poindexter_> What's wrong with vi or vim editor?  hehe  :)
<packetfrog> gedit and nano for me
<dr_willis> geany or vim about all i need
<nearst> remember emacs, richard stallman
<dr_willis> fte is an interesting editor also
<wootis_lap> Hello got a question, my Network folder seems to disapear now and then. sometimes its there when i go to file manager and sometimes i need to reebot to get file manager to display the network folder . weird imo.
<Poindexter_> Wootis it might just be the screen saver. Hit enter before rebooting. No need to reboot every time.
<nearst> wootis_lap, u try to look using terminal?
<wootis_lap> no i havent im kinda new to using terminal so im not quite familiar with the terminal.
<eric_hungern> hello guys. how can i remove a package with its all depencies and config files. i know apt-get --purge remove but how does this mechanism work. if a nother packages needs this depency will this depency be removed or stay?
<kubanc>  i get this in the virtualBox ubuntu server: the disk drive for /de/mapper/ubuntuserver-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present
<nearst> eric_hungern, ive face those sometime.the only way i do is release upgrade
<eric_hungern> ??
<eric_hungern> nearst, i mean i have a X package and this package has  a depency Y . another package B for example needs Y depency also. if i remove the X package with its all deoencies and config files will Y package stay(bec package B needs it)or be removed???
<Ben64> purge doesn't remove dependencies
<eric_hungern> this is my problem
<nearst> eric_hungern, maybe purge and do reinstall
<eric_hungern> so purge only removed config files in ~ directory.
<eric_hungern> whaty about autoremove?
<dr_willis> apt-get system does NOT touch files in the users homes
<dr_willis> ~ = your home
<Ben64> eric_hungern: check the man page for apt-get
<nearst> try look at /var/log/apt/term.log what package cause those problem
<eric_hungern> ben64 i did but it is not clearly explained
<Ben64> yes it is
<eric_hungern> or i didnot understand
<Ben64> "autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for other packages and are now no longer needed."
<kubanc> Helllow! How can i solve this problem? the disk drive for /de/mapper/ is not ready yet or not present
<eric_hungern> so Ben64 . my last question. my X packages needs Y depency so does my B packages. if i remove X package Y depency will stay bec B needs it. if i remove B also i will no longer need Y right??
<eric_hungern> so that i can do autoremove to remove Y depency
<Ben64> thats right
<eric_hungern> and dr_willis said purge does not touch user directories how will i delete my config files in ~ . manually?
<Eagleman> I am getting the following error when starting virt-manager:  Error starting Virtual Machine Manager: No D-BUS daemon running  Any idea how to fix this?
<nearst> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virt-manager ? or some dkms
<Poindexter_> Hey guys, lots of times the mistake is that people forget sudo apt-get update     Update all of the time.
<dr_willis> eric_hungern:  yes... thats how you clean out user settings..
<Eagleman> nearst, that didnt work
<eric_hungern> ah ok thank you so much guys
<dr_willis> you wouldent want some sysadmin accidently removeing firefox and deleteing all the users firefox seting files. ;)
<nearst> Eagleman, last time im use virt-manager, i also keep getting crash. so im not use that. --purge fun
<elandy> help
<Eagleman> nearst, it always worked fine for me, till the last reboot
<nearst> oic. okies
<Poindexter_> Dr Willis good point. Too many cooks spoil the broth. I don't let anyone touch my computers. Not a one. Hands off.
<iKillCypher> hi guys how to run a bash script as root
<nearst> iKillCypher, sudo -i
<MonkeyDust> iKillCypher  what do you want to do? is it a custom script?
<killer> what should i do when my mouse freezes and all the other applications works normally ......it get's normal after "sudo service restart lightdm"
<Eagleman> I am getting the following error when starting virt-manager:  Error starting Virtual Machine Manager: No D-BUS daemon running  Any idea how to fix this?
<Poindexter_> Killer it sounds like there is an application running in the background that is taking up a lot of resources. Windows is notorious for that.
<iKillCypher> it is building android script
<iKillCypher> how come we are not set as root as defult
<stan879nz> hello ive installed xrpd and it is working but not my ubuntu screen is not working alt+ctrl+f1 is the only way i can get in
<Poindexter_> IkillCypher because of security reasons.
<killer> Poindexter_: according to "top" there is no such app
<stan879nz> is there away to start the normal interface from alt+ctrl+f1
<killer> is there a way i can get list of all packages installed involving the word "unity"
<MonkeyDust> iKillCypher  root has been disabled in ubuntu
<k1l> stan879nz: its on strg+alt+f7
<k1l> stan879nz: you can restart the lightdm and try
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  sudo commandname
<heraclitis> anyone know if there are drivers available for magicjack? i can't find anything on tigerjet.
<llutz> killer: dpkg -l|grep unity
<dr_willis> heraclitis:  last i looked.. no. maicjack does not work on linux. or in wine
<dr_willis> heraclitis:  you may want to check the wine app database
<dr_willis> !appdb | heraclitis
<ubottu> heraclitis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<diego1542> hi :)
<diego1542> who can help me?
<dup> diego1542: With what do you need help?
<heraclitis> dr_willis, I have, there's nothing there. I was hoping maybe someone had hacked it or something. i've almost had it working in wine before. I can virtualize, but virtual networking isn't sufficient for voip, even with a bridge. I'll keep checking back.
<Poindexter_> Dr Willis does Magic Jack accept any area code number and apply it to their service? They claim to use your old or present number.
<dr_willis> heraclitis:  i do rcall seeing a magicjack gizmo that dident need a pc at all..
<dr_willis> Poindexter_:  no idea.. used it once a year+ ago...  was not impressed
<diego1542> dup: i'm tryng to install vpnc on a vps. but i have this error vpnc: can't initialise tunnel interface: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dup> diego1542: Oh, sorry. I know next to nothing about networking. :(
<dr_willis> !info vpnc
<ubottu> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3r512-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 83 kB, installed size 239 kB
<heraclitis> dr_willis,  there is one, I guess I'm a little disappointed they haven't provided linux support, it all.
<dr_willis> heraclitis:  im suprised the company still exists...
<heraclitis> It is a handy tool, have a local number to call friends and family if you're traveling.
<dr_willis> dident really see much it did that i couldent do with google voice. ;)
<nodrod> ?
<dr_willis> then again.. thats why i have a cellphone. ;)
<Poindexter_> hehe
<diego1542> dr_willis i have installed that version...but i have that error...
<heraclitis> dr_willis, YEah, I don't have a cell phone. Lol
<dr_willis> heraclitis:  thats... downright.. weird.. in this day
<heraclitis> dr_willis, I don't like the app permissions, so i'm striking until those change.
<dr_willis> I think google has a little phone that just does google voice. ;) if you can find a wifi spot.
<dr_willis> heraclitis:  so you will never have a phone then... ;)
<linxon634> hjm
<Poindexter_> Dr Willis I just learned something new.   Google voice. How is the quality QOS?
<heraclitis> dr_willis, I'll look into that. And I'll probably never have a phone again, unless they change the permissions. I know android and iphone very well, they're amazing tools.
<dr_willis> Poindexter_:  seemed ok to me - if you had decent hardware
<nearst> dr_willis, which model
<Poindexter_> I will check into that. Thanks for the heads up on that.  :)
<Espen_> what package is it, that controls sound outputs on Ubuntu?
<heraclitis> Espen_, pulseaudio
<root__> hello
<heraclitis> Espen_, more specifically, these packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/pulseaudio
<root__> logout
<root__> exit
<root__> e
<root__> x
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root__> leaving
<Espen_> herclitis, im trying to edit alsa-driver to pulseaudio on this bug
<Espen_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1132396
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132396 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, playback] volume slider problem, volume reset to 100% after changing default playback device" [Undecided,New]
<k1l> root__: //quit
<Espen_> but it doesn't let me :(
<root__> quit
<root__> exit
<root__> logout
<bekks> root__: //quit
<k1l> root__: type "/quit"
<bekks> root__: Do not omit the /
<Espen_> lol nvm, it seems to have done it now.
<Poindexter_> Bekks your funny.  :)
<bekks> Poindexter_: Am I?
<Poindexter_> Yes. That was good. "Do not omit the /"
<dup> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<heraclitis> is it true that ubuntu 13.04 has been released for android?
<dr_willis> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> its not exactly 13.04
<k1l> heraclitis: no
<boriseto> A question, if I may. For some reason I don't get new notifications in the messaging indicator (for emails or empathy messages). I really don't know what the problem is and I miss on chat messages because of it.
<Poindexter_> Dr Willis it has been a pleasure to see you again and Bekks. Hope to see you again. God's speed to all here. Take care my friends.
 * heraclitis thanks poindexter
<nearst> :)
<kanha> Which shell can specify the user cannot log into the system in /etc/passwd? is it /bin/bash  or 	/bin/csh or /sbin/nologin  or	/nologin
<dr_willis> hmm.. the chsh command may show what shells are allwed
<dr_willis> it wouldent be /nologin ;)
<bekks> kanha: Depends on how the user tries to "log in". Normally, it is /sbin/nologin, since /nologin doesnt exist.
<dr_willis> and bash and sh and csh are normal shells.
<kanha> bekks: thanks
<dr_willis> theres a way to disable the user account if thats what you want
<bekks> And in additions, all these settings have no effect when logging in via FTP e.g.
<k1l>  /bin/false was what i used to use. dont know if there is a better way
<T4shi> Hi someone can tell howto disactivate network-manager and activate also networking?
<kanha> When sftp is used, which is used to upload a file?
<T4shi> instead*
<bekks> kanha: SFTP uses PAM which relies on your /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow - and SFTP has nothing to do with FTP :)
<T4shi> networking instead network-manager
<kanha> hash or get or put or recv? which is used by sftp to upload file
<Eagleman> I am getting the following error when starting virt-manager:  Error starting Virtual Machine Manager: No D-BUS daemon running  Any idea how to fix this?
<riqdiiz> Eagleman: in shell?
<T4shi> Hi someone can tell howto disactivate network-manager and activate networking?
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com might have a guide on alternatives to network-manager
<k1l> T4shi: if you do the setup in the netowrk/interfaces NM will not be used
<dr_willis> why are you needing to do this?
<Eagleman> riqdiiz, i type virt-manager and a windows should open using x forwarding with ssh
<decci_> I have VMware Workstation installed on laptop. I have a Linux machine with eth0 IP being 192.168.160.134. Now I need to add private interface for communicating internally. So I opened Network Virtual Editor and saw quite few different ranges like 192.168.171.0, 192.168.0.0, 192.168.77.x and so on..Now I choosed 192.168.171.129 and added it under ubuntu . I have no idea what gateway I need to provide. All I tried pinging to eth1 and 
<Eagleman> It does that, however it shows that error
<decci_> I am able to ping 192.168.160.134 => eth0 but not 192.168.171.128
<decci_> DHCP setting shows  Network : vmnet1 Subnet IP:192.168.171.0 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 Start IP: 192.168.171.128 End IP: 192.168.171.254
<decci_> I configured two interface for this VM: one I chose for NAT and other for Host-Only > VMnet
<T4shi> k1l: i've done it but the service with sudo service networking status is stop/waiting after sudo service networking start
<decci_> I am able to ping outside world but not to internal IP I just configured internally
<MonkeyDust> decci_  try ##networking    (that's double #)
<T4shi> k1l:  but the service seems running. :/
<nearst> sudo service network-manager stop?
<T4shi> nearst: stop: Unknown instance:
<kanha> using sed I want what tail -f gives. how it can be done?
<nearst> gnome network-manager running as daemon 0,0
<riqdiiz> I guess I would restart
<riqdiiz> *reboot Eagleman
<Mini_Evo> #elementary
<T4shi> sudo service network-manager status > stop/waiting k1l, nearst: I don't understand your last message. Is it a command?
<Eagleman> riqdiiz, thats not working
<dr_willis> sed oneliner examples ->   http://www.catonmat.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/sed1line.txt
<arowana> hello
<AtuM> hello.. I'm trying to revive /dev/shm on ubuntu 12.10. What I've done so far is commented out a line in /etc/init/mounted-dev.conf to NOT create a link /dev/shm -> /run/shm, and to create a folder /dev/shm. I've also added a line to mount tmpfs to /dev/shm in fstab. and just to be sure I've entered "mount -a" to /etc/rc.local .. is that good enough - did I forget about something or is there an easier way to do it?
<k1l> T4shi: NM is build into gnome, i dont think getting rid of it will be easy. but you can start another network manager programm if you want
<arowana> Hi all, have installed 12.10, but its mounting / in read only mode? Plz help
<riqdiiz> Check that all services are running
<dr_willis> arowana:  could be the fs is currupted.. it boots normally?
<arowana> hello dr_willis
<arowana>  dr_willis: how to correct it
<killer_> i uninstalled a couple of packages and now it says system can't detect graphics,input devices ...run on low graphics?
<dr_willis> fsck the filesystem. and try remounting it read-write
<arowana> dr_willis: rt now booted in live usb
<Techathy> I'm trying to setup a ubuntu 12.04  fileserver with ldap authentication. I've followed the 12.10 OepnLDAP server guide & I can get my linux clients to auth against the server fine.
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<arowana> dr_willis: can I correct fstab
<nibbler> arowana: what kind of system is that, by any chance a xen/xenserver vm?
<Techathy> However Mac OS X is being a right pain & won't recognise my users  this is the problem I hit - http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=a2xie&s=6
<dr_willis> arowana:  i dont see how you had a fstab issue
<Techathy> anyone got some ideas?
<arowana> no its EXT4
<arowana> dr_willis: Done so many installations, got jammed frst time
<bhavesh> k bb
<arowana> ok dr_willis: fsck done
<T4shi> k1l:  I can't use networking service I don't know how i'm connecting. When I sudo ifdown eth0 I still connected (networking service and network-manager service are stop/waiting)
<bhavesh> wrong post :(
<nibbler> arowana: check dmesg for the reason for the remount,ro
<dr_willis> arowana:  if the fs or hd has issues.. it can get remounted read only as a security feature
<arowana> ok
<arowana> hmm
<arowana> Rt now from Live_USB, I have mounted it in rw
<nibbler> arowana: you have a standard harddrive, or some remote iscsi/fc foo?
<arowana> executed fsck
<arowana> standard one
<arowana> btw nibbler hello
<arowana> can i change any thing in mtab or fstab??
<nibbler> arowana: hi. you can modify it to your liking, but ofc. should know what you do if you touch it
<killer_> how do i replace lightdm with gdm
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gdm
<arowana> let me paste fsck results
<arowana> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<arowana> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<arowana> /dev/sdb5: recovering journal
<arowana> /dev/sdb5 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<arowana> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<arowana> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<FloodBot1> arowana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AtuM> just rebooted... the /dev/shm is revived successfully.. oracle 11.2g can now run
<dr_willis> let it check.. then reboot.
<arowana> should I try and reboot system?
<dr_willis> let it check.. then reboot....
<arowana> any other command for file system checking?
<dr_willis> not really
<dr_willis> !fsck
<T4shi> Hi someone can tell howto disactivate network-manager and activate networking?
<arowana> uninstall network-manager
<arowana> apt-get uninstall network-manager
<arowana> ok dr_willis / nibbler...b back in few minutes
<T4shi> ok thanks
<arowana> doing reboot
<T4shi> thanks arowana
<arowana> bye for now
<T4shi> Hi someone can tell How can I know with wich service am I connecting to internet with my ubuntu if I have unistalled network-manager?
<dr_willis> services? huh? you are  just setting your ip and dns and other info differntly.
<dr_willis> you could do it with the ifconfig* and other networking commands.
<crackerjackz> i would like to find a program that will use my webcam to take pictures of the room and i want to set it to automatically a picture every few seconds or so. what would i need to do that?
<heraclitis> T4shi, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<crackerjackz> i imagine there are probably quite a few programs that do various things with your webcam, aye?
<T4shi> thanks heraclitis
<heraclitis> T4shi, no problem
<dr_willis> search the reposiutories crackerjackz ?    id check askubuntu.com also
<crackerjackz> dr_willis, maybe something like sudo apt-cache search webcam ?
<dr_willis> try it and see. ;)
<T4shi> dr_willis: Isn't any service that handles the interfaces configured in etc/netowrk/interfaces?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search webcam monitor
<crackerjackz> dr_willis, i was kind of hoping to get first hand experience from someone about a program they have used and know works rather than just going and installing a bunch of random software on my computer
<dr_willis> T4shi:  no idea. ive rarely needed to use anything other then the default network manager
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  there may be new stuff no one in here has used  stuff is constantly getting added to the repos.
<dr_willis> and old stuff goes away.. id suggest the webcam-studio - but its not in the repos.. and i dont think has been developed a lot lately
<T4shi> just for make visible in the LAN and so in internet a vm in bridgemode with virtualbox dr_willis
<crackerjackz> dr_willis, yeah i've used that before... was a god send to me when it first come out cause i was so used to many cam for windows but i gave up windows all together
<crackerjackz> dr_willis, it appears my webcam has stopped working. i didn't realize it until just now.. i just recently upgraded to 12.10
<crackerjackz> lsusb says Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<dr_willis> I rarely ever use a webcam,. so no idea on them.
<heraclitis> crackerjackz, here are a couple links that might help, but I don't see your camera specifically supported. http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Webcam-HOWTO/ http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/
<SkylordMCI> Hi
<crackerjackz> heraclitis, dr_willis i fixed my webcam sudo rmmod uvcvideo and sudo modprobe uvcvideo fixed it
<heraclitis> crackerjackz, very nice :)
 * heraclitis @ crackerjackz ^5
<W|cKeD> i mess up my ubuntu 10.04 in sudo now i can't open a single application to work how can i get back to the default settings of my ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<arowana> Hello all
<arowana> dr_willis u there?
<heraclitis> W|cKeD, depends on what you did. What was the last command you entered that made your settings go defunct?
<arowana> Hi all
<W|cKeD> i can't hardly remember heraclitis  :(
<W|cKeD> i think my /etc/sudoer somethin
<Guest71661> Hello all, / filesystem loading in readonly n e way to fix that already done fsck
<W|cKeD> heraclitis: my File System which is / folders bin boot ..... got this locked icon
<nearst> hiya fren
<dmbaturin> How do I disable a module from loading from grub command line? i2c_piix4.blacklist=yes didn't help.
<dr_willis> hmm?
<dmbaturin> I have Ubuntu 10.04.
<dmbaturin> If it matters.
<iKillCypher> guys I need help making myself root
<iKillCypher> I cant access the root folder
<dr_willis> W|cKeD:  we really need detailas as to what you did. and what  is going on.
<nearst> iKillCypher, sudo -i
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<iKillCypher> folder is disable
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  'folder is disable' makes no sence
<iKillCypher> you dont have permission
<dr_willis> sudo touch /testfile.txt
<iKillCypher> to view the contents of root
<dr_willis> should put a file on your / partitions
<dr_willis> a normal user can see the contents of /   just not change stuff
<iKillCypher> so how now ?
<iKillCypher> Sources synced to
<iKillCypher> root@ikillcypher:~/android/system
<dr_willis> why are you doing work as your 'root' user? and saveing stuff in /root/ ?
<iKillCypher> it is android that does that
<iKillCypher> so how do I view the root user now ?
<dr_willis> if you are accessing files in /root/ you need to so via the sudo rights
<Guest71661> hello dr_willis
<Guest71661> arowana here
<iKillCypher> and how do I do that is there any other way ?
<crackerjackz> does anyone know of any gif animators besides imagemagick
<Guest71661> fsck didnt do...still / mounting in readonly mode
<crackerjackz> can i turn video into gif?
<Guest71661> dr_willis: arowana here...
<markovh> are there any pdf readers that will do text to speech?
<markovh> (for ubuntu obviously, i know there's quite a few in windows)
<invariant> In Nautilus, how do I make sure that the currently active file has some kind of background which indicated that it is the current file?
<sonOfRa> markovh, orca can do screen reading
<invariant> indicates
<sonOfRa> orca is a general tool for screen reading, it should work with a pdf viewer of your choice, probably evince too
<njittam> I'm trying to get a internet connection via a windows pc. but both say no cable connected. but if i place a switch between the two pc's it does connect. how do i solve this?
<nearst> use straight cable and do network sharing :D
<dr_willis> njittam:  if you are going network card -> network card.. You need either a crossover cable.. or a gigibit nic.
<njittam> ty
<markovh> sonOfRa: seems really fiddley. doesn't actually read the contents of the pdf in evince, just read the name of the window or menus i select
<landau> hello,  when i click on an hard disk it's mounted automatically in ubuntu 12.04 but it's mounted with noexec option. How to fix it to allow execution of files?
<markovh> landau: ok using the terminal?
<landau> yes!
<markovh> try doing df -h and see what disk it is (/dev/sda1 /dev/sdc3 etc)
<markovh> then do sudo mount -o remount /dev/sdbla214
<landau> ok i'll try it now!
<markovh> or use the mount point. so something like /media/mountbla. I'm half guessing. technically the noexec is an option so not specifying it when you remount -should- remove it
<landau> mount told me
<landau> "Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again"
<markovh> ok so i guess umount /dev/bla, then you'll likely have to create a folder to mount it so sudo mkdir /media/mymount
<markovh> and then sudo mount /dev/bla /media/mymout. what filesystem is it btw?
<landau> ntfs
<landau> yes but i lost all user permissions cause it's mounted as root
<markovh> was just about to say that
<markovh> owned by another user sound good?
<markovh> or is it for the system
<markovh> (like everyone should be able to read)
<landau> when i mount it with sudo it's mounted as root:root
<markovh> right, but what do you want it to be owned as
<greek> Hi I'm installing ubuntu server 12.04 LTS via USB and the partition section isn't detecting my SATA hard drive any ideas?
<markovh> a regular user? or do you want everyone to be able to read it
<landau> owned as me (i'm the user ciccio)
<markovh> ok so lookup your uid and gid (run "id" as yourself)
<markovh> and then mount /dev/bla -o uid=1234,gid=1234 etc where your user/group is your own
<markovh> or /dev/bla -o uid=1234,gid=1234 /media/mymount rather
<landau> ok
<landau> i'll try it...many thanks!!
<markovh> np
<greek> please msg my nickname if you can help so that my irc icon flashes, tanks
<dr_willis> !test > greek
<ubottu> greek, please see my private message
<greek> ?
<markovh> that's kind of cool
<dr_willis> the bot msgd you. ;P
<markovh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<greek> markovh, I did ask the question up above but I didn't want to interrupt you again whilst you were helping landau
<markovh> greek: what sorry?
<greek> Hi I'm installing ubuntu server 12.04 LTS via USB and the partition section isn't detecting my SATA hard drive any ideas?
<greek> thanks :)
<markovh> what do you mean via usb btw?
<markovh> usb installer or got ubuntu installed on a usb key
<greek> markovh, usb installer
<greek> I'm wondering if this is the case: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99038/why-the-ubuntu-installer-does-not-detect-the-hard-drive-during-installation
<greek> busy rebooting now to figure that out
<dr_willis> you could partion befornakd using gparted  or parted
<markovh> greek: try looking for "disk utility" in your programs
<markovh> greek: oh you haven't installed it yet right?
<greek> yeah busy installing
<markovh> as in, when you went to install, it didn't see a hard drive to install on?
<greek> or trying to install
<greek> markovh, yeah
<markovh> ah... that i haven't seen before tbh... are you able to boot into it without installing?
<markovh> normally the usb/cd have a "try it out" or something like it without installing first
<dfgdfgdg> I have a 4 mhz or something IBM, is it worth anything ?
<krasnozer> how come the gui are all screwed up when i log in xfce or lxde? I installed the *buntu-desktop pacakges on a regulat 12.10, but they look bad
<krasnozer> like, the themes don't work
<dr_willis> what themes?
<nearst> lubuntu-core rulez
<krasnozer> well
<krasnozer> i got artefacts
<krasnozer> like the black unity menu bar no matter what theme i select
<krasnozer> same of the systray and other gui elements
<markovh> dfgdfgdg: sentimentally perhaps
<dr_willis> post some screenshots perhaps.
<krasnozer> there really isn't much to it, i<
<dr_willis> could be a driver issue, or bug also.
<krasnozer> .i.e. i got pieces of the default unity theme in other de no matter what gtk theme i choose
<dr_willis> try with a new user. see if they also look funny
<krasnozer> ok good idea
<AndChat299081> Hi
<dr_willis> hello
<jrtappers> How do I change the small text under my programs name in software center?
<greek> markovh, I'm in my bios but it doesn't seem to find my hard drive
<greek> not sure if ubuntu isn't finding it for the same reasons
<greek> it's definitely spinning up (i can hear it)
<markovh> greek: well does another os find it?
<markovh> does your windows machine see it for instance?
<markovh> windows os rather
<greek> markovh, what's the best way to test that?
<greek> unplug it from one computer etc?
<markovh> install windows?
<greek> don't have a copy of widows
<greek> windows-free since 2003
<markovh> ok so do you think this is an "ubuntu/linux can't see my hard drive" issue or "my hard drive may be fucked and isn't working" issue
<markovh> if it's the first, then the easiest way to verify it is to install another os or plug the hard drive into a machine with windows installed or some other os installed.
<nearst> either your hard drive is getting dead or your mobo
<markovh> if it's the second, live cd. look at dmesg outputs and disk utility like i said earlier
<markovh> make sure you've got all sata "device slots" enabled in the bios btw
<master_> habe ne frage hoffe es kann wer helfen   ich versuche mit wget videostreams (aufzunehmen) zu laden weiß einer von euch wie das geht??
<nearst> !de | master_
<ubottu> master_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<master_> thanks
<AndChat299081>  http://tinyurl.com/bjgbm57         Or        http://tinyurl.com/aufgcsc.   Please help me choose..
<nearst> AndChat299081, both still amd
<greek> markovh, yeah sorry I don't want to waste your time if it's simply a broken hard drive. I'll ask some questions in #hardware regarding the bios setup and will keep you posted if I find something ubuntu-related to this issue. Thanks anyway
<AndChat299081> They have different video cards
<AndChat299081> And I don't know which one to choose
<invariant> How do I install the latest fglrx on Ubuntu? I installed the xorg edgers version, but somehow you managed to broke it again...
<invariant> break it again
<nearst> probs fglrx actually broke atm. goes to radeon/mesa
<invariant> nearst, probs?
<invariant> nearst, yes, it is using mesa now, I think.
<rabbi1> how to update from php 5.3.10 to 5.4.12 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<invariant> I suppose that's better than having to get a rescue cd to get a graphical session.
<invariant> But still, I want to use fglrx.
<nearst> afaik there is a howto for purge fglrx* package and reinstall radeon driver+opengl
<invariant> nearst, am I speaking Chinese?
<invariant> nearst, I don't want the radeon driver.
<invariant> nearst, because it sucks IMNSHO.
<nearst> yeah. 1024x768 resolution make me not enough air to live
<invariant> nearst, ???
<nearst> when im using radeon. my max resolution only 1024x768
<invariant> nearst, then you are doing something wrong.
<nearst> so im downgrade to precise
<auronandace> nearst: i hope you mean reinstall
<auronandace> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<nearst> im purge clean to minimal install and reinstall back 0,0
<invariant> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<datruth> What can I use to capture sound and stream to shoutcast?
<iKillCypher> damn why is the root disable o.o
<iKillCypher> I keep getting permission denied
<auronandace> !noroot | iKillCypher
<ubottu> iKillCypher: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<nearst> sudo -i instead
<bekks> iKillCypher: Thats a security feature, because an enabled root account simply offers more risks than benefits. And it isnt needed.
<Lisandra_brave> if you need to be root for whatever reason, you can sudo su
<auronandace> Lisandra_brave: no
<OerHeks> sudo su is bad, sudo -i is the ubuntu way
<auronandace> OerHeks +1
<LiquidDemocracy> I was just using google maps with Firefox and there was this option to try out the new Google GL 3D feature. However, now Firefox always crashes whenever I go to maps.google.com
<iKillCypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~$ adb shell dmesg
<iKillCypher> klogctl: Operation not permitted
<nearst> sudo adb shell
<yown> photorec seems to make files and directories that lack permissions on them. I manage to delete the files within the directories with sudo delete commands, but those won't let me delete the directories themselves
<rabbi1> how to update from php 5.3.10 to 5.4.12 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mao> 有很多人吗？
<yown> why is photorec making files without permissions on them, and how can I delete these directories?
<nearst> !cn | mao
<ubottu> mao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mao> ok
<yown> these folders
<nibbler> yown: sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder (use with care)
<dr_willis> ls -l foldername    and show us what you mean
<OerHeks> LiquidDemocracy, start FF in safe mode rom terminal: firefox --safe-mode. or you can also start Firefox in Safe Mode by holding down the Shift key while starting Firefox. and undo that 3d mode/remove plugin? ( i don't  use FF )
<yown> dr_willis:  It said "total 0"
<Guest67656> ciao
<Guest67656> llist
<dr_willis> no lists here Guest67656
<yown> So any ideas why photorec is making files without permission? Another odd thing, it seems photorec can fill the partition long after it says 0 space
<nearst> it using "." file?
<yown> What are you asking?
<yown> Anyone?
<SolarisBoy> what do you mean making files without permission?
<yown> The files lack permission, I need to sudo to delete them etc
<yown> the system won't allow me to alter or delete them, when I try it says I dont have permission
<nearst> bcoz photorec use sudo to make those file :D
<SolarisBoy> how does it lack permission? can you show the listing of the file so the permission fields can be read?
<yown> Well, all but a few directories are deleted, how do I show you permission fields?
<SolarisBoy> ls -l
<yown> Is there a way to open nautilus in sudo?
<SolarisBoy> you shouldn't have to - sure there is
<OerHeks> gksudo nautilus &
<SolarisBoy> gksudo nautilus
<yown> SolarisBoy: "total 0" is what it said
<yown> shouldn't have to, but do apparently with photorec
<SolarisBoy> yown: if it's a directory - use ls -ld please
<SolarisBoy> dought that -
<SolarisBoy> but ok
<k1l> yown: make in terminal "ls -al /path/to/folder" and show that in pastebin
<SolarisBoy> whatever lists the files so we can see them - both work
<yown> solaris drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 20480 2013-02-24 07:25 /home/me/Documents/recup_dir.1/recup_dir.3
<SolarisBoy> so your problem is ownership not permissions
<SolarisBoy> stop running photorec as root (sudo)
<yown> I just ran it from apps in menu
<SolarisBoy> you should have permis to write here /home/me/Documents/recup_dir.1/recup_dir.3 - but leaving root owned files there is not needed and causing your issue
<SolarisBoy> then thats a retarded app then
<SolarisBoy> b-slap the dev
<yown> I don't know about ownership, but I  do lack permission
<SolarisBoy> root root  |ownership
<yown> !pastbin
<yown> what is the web address for the ubuntu pastebin again?
<SolarisBoy> your perms seem fine user can read write execute and group and other can read and execute -
<yown> though with like 3 lines, it hardly seems worth it
<bekks> !pastebin | yown
<ubottu> yown: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SolarisBoy> yown: sudo apt-get install pastebinit and pipe output into it
<yown> How do I put the command to pipe it into pastebinit?
<Mathias> possible to share a usb-device? or some form of getting /dev/usb/lp0 from a remote machine to my laptop
<SolarisBoy> yown: for instance if you ran 'ls /tmp | pastebinit'
<SolarisBoy> you would then give us the link it returns on your terminal
<yown> How do you make that line before pastebinit?
<SolarisBoy> oh sorry
<yown> well I manually did it through webpage anyway http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561632/
<SolarisBoy> im not sure your kb type if QWERTY look on top of enter it's a button you need to hit SHIFT and the backslash for
<yown> So I put | pastebinit at the end of what ever command?
<^DEMOSS^> i need help. in loading process i can see initramfs console. if i wanna continue loading i must type exit command
<Mathias> basically, yes
<SolarisBoy> you actually showed me that output already - like i said - no reason for root owned things to be in your home directory - no need for any app to do that by default unless its being run as sudo or was initially run as sudo or something
<SolarisBoy> the only problem i see there is your dir's being root:root owned and not owned by the user you see when you probably type "id"
<SolarisBoy> thats your issue -
<^DEMOSS^> what i need to do, if i wanna automaticaly normal loading on my uuntu 12/04 desktop
<SolarisBoy> its the only reason you would get perm denied - and sudo should allow you to deal with removing or whatever of those folders
<SolarisBoy> so if you want them gone sudo rm -r them
<SolarisBoy> if there is stuff in them add -f
<Pessimist> Hey, does flash player on linux have video acceleration? Have they fixed it?
<SolarisBoy> yown: ^ and then paste the error IF you get on in that case
<yown> It is weird that help doesn't have info on rm, help lacks info on lots of files, fortunately I remembered the command or Id have been in trouble
<SolarisBoy> other wise sudo chown username:username the directory - replacing with your actual username on that system if you wish to keep it and it to be accessible by you - in fact you should maybe chown -R to recursively do it
<yown> I mean help lacks info on lots of commands
<SolarisBoy> yown: man will have the stuff your looking for
<klrr> hey, i got a problem, i installed just the base system, now i've installed alsa and pulseaudio, but when i run "alsamixer" i get this message: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" how do i get the sound to work?
<SolarisBoy> help is just mainly for shell built ins
<yown> SolarisBoy: man doesn't work on its own
<bekks> yown: "man rm" is poretty short but provides all relevant information.
<SolarisBoy> yown: man takes an argument
<SolarisBoy> the command you want the manual for
<SolarisBoy> man rm
<bekks> *pretty
<yown> bekks, that only works if you know the command rm in the first place....
<SolarisBoy> right - which is why you can also type 'man man'
<bekks> yown: Thats how man is supposed to work.
<SolarisBoy> and see search options
<dr_willis> if you doint know the command is rm - then i have to suggest spending an hr - reading some bash tutorials...
<SolarisBoy> - lets use our commons here
<dr_willis> that should cover the basics
<^DEMOSS^> i need help. in loading process i can see initramfs console. if i wanna continue loading i must type exit command
<^DEMOSS^> what i need to do, if i wanna automaticaly normal loading on my uuntu 12/04 desktop
<dr_willis> wasent a lot of this mentioned  last week. or a few days ago? i seem to recall some bash tutoring for photorec ussers last week sometime.
<klrr> hey, i got a problem, i installed just the base system, now i've installed alsa and pulseaudio, but when i run "alsamixer" i get this message: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" how do i get the sound to work?
<SolarisBoy> yown: you still haven't really said what your problem is - what exactly gives you permission denied if you didn't use rm previously?
<dr_willis> klrr:  perhaps the modules/drivers for your card have not been loaded yet
<yown> SolarisBoy: What are you asking?
<SolarisBoy> what exactly gives you permission denied if you didn't use rm previously?
<yown> You didn't say it any differently
<SolarisBoy> im not going to
<Pessimist> Is anyone using adobe flash player here? If so, could you go to youtube and right click then "show video info" and check if the video rendering/video decoding is accelerated?
<yown> If you are going to ask questions the other person doesn't understand, and refuse to rephrase upon request, you just waste your time since an answer is impossible
<SolarisBoy> heh
<^DEMOSS^> help meeee
<klrr> dr_willis: they're loaded, also , when i run "sudo alsamixer" it works, but not when i run as user, i think it might be that im not in audio group, so i will do that and log in and out
<TuxBlackEdo> Six Strikes Anti-Piracy Scheme Starts Monday http://torrentfreak.com/six-strikes-anti-piracy-scheme-starts-monday-130223/
<TuxBlackEdo> wtf.....
<SolarisBoy> i thought it started already with Time Warner and other ISPs
<SolarisBoy> ::shrugs::
<TuxBlackEdo> yeah
<TuxBlackEdo> but I always said "oh i got an open wifi connection" xD
<SolarisBoy> lol
<yown> They are already doing that...
<^DEMOSS^> aanyy bodyyy
<yown> I experienced that myself
<^DEMOSS^> i need help. in loading process i can see initramfs console. if i wanna continue loading i must type exit command
<Mathias> doucheisps
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  shoulds like the kernel update process goofed up. unless you have been doing anything weird.
<SolarisBoy> i encrypt my torrent traffic anyway so blah
<TuxBlackEdo> they'll rate limit your connection
<TuxBlackEdo> also
<TuxBlackEdo> its not DMCA notices
<yeats> !ot | TuxBlackEdo
<ubottu> TuxBlackEdo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^DEMOSS^> dr_willis: what i need to do ?
<TuxBlackEdo> I think the ISP themselves will deep packet inspect your connection
<master_> some german people here??
<TuxBlackEdo> sorry yeats
<bekks> !de | master_
<ubottu> master_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<yeats> ^DEMOSS^: looks like you're asking the same questions in #debian - which are you running, debian or ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> they better get a magnifying glass then
<yown> Does ubuntu underreport free space so that it has room for itself?
<bekks> No.
<SolarisBoy> no
<awaad> When I try to opean my synaptic I get the following error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561662/
<SolarisBoy> there is that reserved space thing though --
<awaad> Any one can help please ?
<yown> Because the files that photorec made, I deleted ALOT of them, and had zero space still, and photorec continues to recover files after the system had told me there was no more room on the partition
<yeats> awaad: you'll want to remove your PPAs
<awaad> yeats: How ?
<SolarisBoy> yown: if that is actually accurate - then you can use lsof to confirm if you have files that are marked as (deleted)
<yeats> !ppa | awaad
<SolarisBoy> which means they still have a descriptor open and that photorec needs to be stopped to reclaim the space
<ubottu> awaad: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> !ppapurge
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<awaad> !ppa-purge
<yeats> of course installing ppa-purge might not be possible with APT in its current state
<yown> SolarisBoy: I thought of that, and closed up photorec, and still didnt have free space, I even deleted some video files that had nothing to do with the files being recovered and it told me no space
<awaad> !ppa-purge | awaad
<ubottu> awaad, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> yown: what do you mean closed it? like closed the gui? because if something is re-creating files it's possible that there is still a PID(s) alive which are owned by photorec
<dr_willis> the software center/source manager should let him disable the ppas also.. just not purge them
<yeats> dr_willis: right
<yown> SolarisBoy: it runs in terminal, I choose the command to shut it down, and then closed the terminal
<SolarisBoy> yown: have you confirmed that?
<yown> and surely deleting some 300mb or so if video file should have given me more space then 0
<SolarisBoy> or is that just an assumption?
<awaad> yeats: Which PPAs should I remove ?
<yown> SolarisBoy: I can confirm that is what I did, because I witnessed me doing it
<SolarisBoy> have you actually run ps and confirmed what was in the process table - or did you just assume the application was stopped?
<SolarisBoy> ok ...
<yown> so ubuntu must underreport free space for me
<SolarisBoy> have you then alternatively run something like lsof on the photrec pid while it's running to see what all files it has open?
<dr_willis> df -m   shows sizes im mb i belive
<SolarisBoy> no
<yown> Not sure how to do that, but what difference does it make which particular files it is recovering?
<bekks> df -m show sizes in 1M blocks.
<SolarisBoy> correct
<SolarisBoy> df -h is probably what you want for human readable
<k1l> hmm, what is the magicsysrq to kill the xserver? alt+print+k doesnt work here
<dr_willis> if its recoverying as you are deleteing.. it could still be showing full.. because it fills up as fast as you delete things
<SolarisBoy> restart lightdm or your display manager k1l
<SolarisBoy> or stop it -
<yown> dr_willis: I shut down photrec before deleting anything
<dr_willis> I thought it was alt-ctrl-sysq-k
<SolarisBoy> or - its never letting the descriptors go - ...
<SolarisBoy> but we wouldn't know as he hasn't checked lsof yet..
<k1l> SolarisBoy: yes i know of the lightdm restart. but the shortcut was quite handy
<SolarisBoy> also lsof with the app open on the pid would atleast say what it has open in general and maybe get an idea of where it is gettng restore files from in the fist place -
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<dr_willis> !nozap
<dr_willis> Hmm. used to be a factoid on it
<SolarisBoy> maybe it's caching them elsewhere and restroging them to your home as you bring the program up - but just restarting photorec over and over with posting no additional detail is fruitless
<dsa> nickserv identify asdf737 marshall
<SolarisBoy> kimphill: make a custom shortcut
<SolarisBoy> oops
<SolarisBoy> k1l: ^
<k1l> dsa: i would change that pw :/
<yown> SolarisBoy: well, tell me specifically what to type then
<yown> and I dont keep bringing the program up
<yown> I shut it down, and havent brought it back since
<dsa> how i can turn off desktop and go in command line ?
<MonkeyDust> dsa  ctrl alt F1
<SolarisBoy> yown: bring up the program fnd the pid and run lsof -p PID (replace PID with the numbers which are the pid of photorec)
<SolarisBoy> yown: other than that run sudo lsof in general to see if files are marked as (deleted)
<SolarisBoy> yown: if you don't have lsof - install it
<yown> I don't know anything about PID
<^DEMOSS^> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-38-generic root=UUID=8b46b9ba-53ab-4964-bd7b-9e4090748990 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<SolarisBoy> well use ps auxwww |grep photorec to get it?
<^DEMOSS^> i need help. in loading process i can see initramfs console. if i wanna continue loading i must type exit command
<SolarisBoy> the process id
<yown> I wouldn't know what the numbers that are the pid of photorec
<SolarisBoy> ok - nm then...
<SolarisBoy> ill be in OT this is getting remedial
<yeats> ^DEMOSS^: are you running Ubuntu?
<^DEMOSS^> yes
<alen> hi
<alen> hi everyone i'm new *holds up spork*
<klrr> hey guys i have Master unmuted and on highest volume, http://ideone.com/9tSZ4r drivers are running and im in audio group , the sound still dont work, what is the problem?
<^DEMOSS^> yeats: my ubutu work, but in loading process i see initramfs console, wheree i write exit and my ubuntu continue booting normal
<alen> demoss that's normal
<alen> happens to me all the time
<yown> SolarisBoy: It really shouldn't surprise you that lots of people wouldn't know how to find out the PID of programs
<^DEMOSS^> before it i use update-initramfs -u
<SolarisBoy> it doesn't at all
<klrr> my sound doesnt work, any ideas what the problem might be? i got master channel unmuted and on highest volume in alsamixer, and all drivers seem to work ( http://ideone.com/9tSZ4r ) , any ideas ?
<alen> just use pidof syslog -ng
<alen> klrr, laptop or PC?
<yown> "invalid options on command line!"
<klrr> alen: PC
<klrr> alen: do you know what the problem might be?
<alen> when did you update drivers?
<klrr> alen: it's a fresh install
<alen> how do you have 2 audi devices installed? both AMD and Nvidia? o_O
<yown> That has to cause conflict, and I mean the kind with sharp weapons...
<klrr> alen: very easy, just get a nvidia graphics card and you have that too
<klrr> how do i make that only one is in use then?
<SolarisBoy> yown: did you see the thing about 'ps auxwwww|photorec' at all? thats how to gather a pid - or one way if you only have a slight idea of what the program name may be - anyway lsof (list open files) would do two things for you - running it like 1) sudo lsof .. is going to as expected show all *open* files 2) lsof -p PID is going to show the files opened by PID (your app) which is kind of what you want to know when your saying to self 
<klrr> alen: may it cause a conflict with two sound drivers running? how do i solve it?
<SolarisBoy> but i was trying to avoid that paragraph by letting you run the commands and derive your own answers.
<yown> SolarisBoy:  OK it is doing something, what?
<Pessimist> Is anyone using adobe flash player here? If so, could you go to youtube and right click then "show video info" and check if the video rendering/video decoding is accelerated?
<yown> No I didn't see that command btw
<dr_willis> Pessimist:  there can be video issues with hardware  accelleration in flash on some drivers/chipsets
<yown> SolarisBoy: it is asking what partition type I am using, but not letting me select one, so stuck
<Pessimist> dr_willis: maybe you know the situation on nvidia gpus with the closed source drivers?
<dr_willis> Pessimist:  it can depens on the exact card.
<dr_willis> and drivers.
<dr_willis> Pessimist:  i had the Smurf-look bug here with acceleration enabled.
<rohan> как подружить Nvidia optimu 640M в 12.10?
<rohan> как подружить Nvidia optimus 640M на ноуте в 12.10?
<alen> install vodka
<rohan> когда я запускаю optirun <...> экран тухнет
<dmbaturin> rohan: English, moth... Sorry. Join #ubuntu-ru
<alen> lmao
<rohan> <dmbaturin> Do yoo spig engleesh?
<alen> he said go to #ubuntu-ru
<alen> for russian supports
<meet> what are some good screencast maker for ubuntu?
<klrr> buntu developers has micro penises
<alen> l0l
<rohan> <dmbaturin> my have NVIDIA OPTIMUS 640M on
<dmbaturin> meet: recordmydesktop (as good as on any other distro).
<DJones> klrr: Stop that
<alen> use fraps
<alen> fraps is godtier, but if you just need shitty job done then hypercam will do as well
<MasterOfDisaster> !ru > rohan
<mkk_> i have 10 gb partition for /root, and it's full. /usr is over 5gb. /usr/lib is over 2gb. how can i fix it? thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<klrr> DJones: so you are offended, it's true then? :P
<DJones> !coc | klrr
<ubottu> klrr: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<bekks> mkk_: You have to delete unused files.
<klrr> DJones hi
<yeats> mkk_: you'll definitely want a larger partition if possible
<alen> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<alen> useing 30 gb partition and doing fine, just don't bloat unnecessarily
<savagecroc> is there anyway to force an ACL on a file when it is "mv" into a directory?
<yeats> alen: be sure to read that yourself (re: your "install vodka" comment)
<alen> lel i was jokes ._.
<mkk_> yeats: 10gb should be large enough under normal conditions, am i wrong?
<yeats> mkk_: it's pretty small for what I would consider "normal use", but that means different things for different people
<dr_willis> mkk_:  id consider 10gb to be rather tiny..
<BluesKaj> mkk_, 10G doesn't leave much "headroom"
<savagecroc> what's the recommended filesystem for running DBs on?
<dr_willis> mkk_:  id say 20gb at a min.
<k1l> mkk_: i have my / on 10Gb and im getting into trouble sometimes (latex is killing my diskspace). i think 15GB fpor / should be recommended
<dr_willis> ive filled up 20gb / with tmp files and stuff
<alen> just use 2 flashdrives or external HDD
<rohan> Russia profi по 12.10 сюда
<alen> if you need that much
<mkk_> dr_willis: it's better i reinstall the system then?
<alen> rohan moras da ides na #ubuntu-ru
<dr_willis> mkk_:  its up to you. I dont know what you are doing. or your hd space.
<k1l> mkk_: no need for reinstall. you can enlarge the partitions
<dr_willis> mkk_:  ive had the apt cache get over 2gb befor
<dr_willis> apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove may clear out a lot of space
<rohan> <alen> i cenot na #ununtu-ru
<mkk_> k1l: i'll try it, thanks
<rohan> help
<nearst> reinstall will solve most of your problem :D
<yourimym1> hello is Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system installs full kde DE or just the plasma ?
<rohan> help in #ubuntu-ru
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  kde plasma is the window manager i thought..  Kubuntu Installs the full kde desktop wich includes plasma
<yourimym1> dr_willis: i use unity and selected (Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook) from software center , i want to install plasma desktop for my pc only
<rohan> help NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 640M
<k1l> rohan: what ubuntu is in use? which driver did you install? where does the driver come from?
<Discordian93> hi
<BluesKaj> mkk_, I maintain / at 11G by doing autoclean and autoremove after updates/upgrades atm it's only 6.7G used
<Discordian93> can someone tell me how to make a small script to be able to reuse a command I intend to use frequently?
<dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<dr_willis> thecommand
<dr_willis> save to foo.sh
<Discordian93> where is it saved?
<dr_willis> where you tell it to
<dr_willis> put it in  /home/ysername/bin
<Discordian93> I've typed #!/bin/bash
<Discordian93> now what?
<dr_willis> i showed the 2 lines to put in a file...
<Sgt_Shultz> magic spells free, linux commands extra ....
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Discordian93> but typing #!bin/bash didn't do anything
<k1l> !pm | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> Discordian93, put your commands. save the file. mark it executable with chmod +x
<dr_willis> Discordian93:  it goes IN A FILE
<Discordian93> oh, ok
<dr_willis> !abs | Discordian93  read up
<ubottu> Discordian93  read up: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Sgt_Shultz> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Discordian93> okay, got it
<Discordian93> thanks for the help, i've never done any bash scripting before, I'm a total noob with programming
<rohan> I need to use a video card distkretnuyu
<rickb> hey. is it possible to shrink the size of an LUKS lvm partition to create free space on the physical disk?
<rohan> I don `t know how to go irc me at #ubuntu-ru
<dmbaturin> rohan: /join #ubuntu-ru
<louisdk> Hi. I've planned to switch to ssh keys for my home linux based systems. My question is do I need to create one key for each host or can I just copy the one I've created?
<rickb> louisdk: you can reuse private keys
<rickb> louisdk: just ssh-keygen to generate the key
<rohan>  why there's nobody at #ubuntu-ru?
 * adam|afk is now away: away from keyboard
<W|cKeD> i think i just ruined my beautiful 10.04 lts distro :'(
<bekks> rohan: There are 50 people in that channel.
<Sgt_Shultz> !offtopic rohan
<aragorn4> Question: Is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu in an encrypted partition?
<rohan> but on #ubuntu-ru I there
<icer> hi,all
<rohan> Naryan-Mar is the Ubuntu help?
<yourimym1> what is LLVMpipe look
<Sgt_Shultz> what is a endoscope /
<richrockstar> bend over ill show you
<yourimym1> bended over already
<rohan> help enable dikretnuyu card in 12.10 (NVIDIA GEFORCE 640M) OPTIMUS
<Sgt_Shultz> rohan, t did google say ?wha
<Sgt_Shultz> say ?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ... i just installed ubuntu 12.10 and my display in "Displays" application doesnt seem to have the correct resolution for my screen ... any way to setup it manually perhaps ?
<rohan> <Sgt_Shultz> Give the link
<Snake2k> cobra-the-joker -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122655
<Sgt_Shultz> google of "linux 12.10 (NVIDIA GEFORCE 640M) OPTIMUS" answer questions
<Styler2go> Hello. I want to set up a cronjob (execute a tar command), would osmeone have time to help me?
<rohan> <Sgt_Shultz> Nitsche ponel i am from is Russia
<abhinav> I'm getting this error while plugging in external hard disk  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561869/   , here is the output of  sudo fdisk -l   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561871/     how should I fix it
<llutz> Styler2go: and your issue is? read "man 5 crontab" about syntax, use "crontab -e" to edit your crontab, add your command, done. make sure to setup PATH for cron or use full pathes when calling binaries/scripts
<bekks> abhinav: The first error tells you what to do.
<DJHenjin_> ok, so i have a user 'example' that needs access to read /proc/net/dev and he cannot, any suggestions?
<Styler2go> i am not that good at linux commands but i will give it a try
<Trash_> hi guys
<llutz> DJHenjin_: "ls -l  /proc/net/dev " isn't that file root:root 444?
<DJHenjin_> llutz ls -l /proc/net/dev -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 feb 24... /proc/net/dev
<llutz> DJHenjin_: so what's your problem then?
<DJHenjin_> user 'example' cannot access the file
<bekks> DJHenjin_: The file has world read permissions set.
<llutz> DJHenjin_: he should
<llutz> DJHenjin_: the error he gets is waht?
<llutz> what*
<DJHenjin_> llutz: as user 'example' nano /proc/net/dev blank file
<DJHenjin_> ls -l /proc/net/dev: no such file or directory
<llutz> DJHenjin_: you don't use an editor for that, cat /proc/net/dev
<DJHenjin_> cat: /proc/net/dev: No such file or directory
<DJHenjin_> llutz: see my issue?
<llutz> DJHenjin_: odd, works fine here (debian + ubuntu)
<DJHenjin_> if i cd /proc/net i cannot ls
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: whats the output of your uname -a?
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: whats the output of 'ls -ald /proc/net'
<DJHenjin_> Linux ns5001352.ip-192-95-32.net 3.2.13-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Thu Mar 29 09:48:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SolarisBoy> yea thats what i thought
<DJHenjin_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 Feb 24 08:32 /proc/net -> self/net
<SolarisBoy> thats related to grsec stuff and it may have to do with your kernel
<SolarisBoy> which doesn't seem to be a standard kernel shipped with ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> did you compile that kernel your self?
<llutz> some kind of preconfigured vps?
<DJHenjin_> no its the kernal that my DC installs into all linux systems so they have a backdoor
<SolarisBoy> they are doing security on the /proc file system
<yourimym1> system setting dosen't open here , it seems i've disabled it by bootup manger or something how to get it back open ?
<SolarisBoy> so thats not going to work for you without altering the kernel or the setting the kernel is running under afaik which you may/may not have access to do.
<DJHenjin_> how can i get rid of their kernal without reinstalling all my software
<SolarisBoy> not sure you need to follow up with them and their procedures
<dr_willis> Your 'DC' ?
<SolarisBoy> see - if it's a VPS i can see why they dont want you seeing things like that
<DJHenjin_> datacenter dr_willis
<Sgt_Shultz> rohan, i am sorry u have 2 tell u 2 use google to translate, but u r russian, as u say, kick arse people in hardship, & nazis killing
<DJHenjin_> SolarisBoy: it is a dedicated server, not a VPS
<dr_willis> If its a company pc.. shouldent you be using the company IT support?
<SolarisBoy> if it's dedicated thats different
<OerHeks> DJHenjin_, ls -ald /proc/net  OR ls -ald /proc/net/  ?
<bekks> DJHenjin_: Then install whatever kernel you want.
<SolarisBoy> he tried
<SolarisBoy> it's secured
<SolarisBoy> yea - install a new kernel and boot into that then if you have access (root)
<DJHenjin_> OerHeks: /proc/net
<DJHenjin_> /proc/net/ shows dr-xr-xr-x 2 zabbix zabbix 0 /proc/net
<SolarisBoy> they used a option called "Restrict /proc to user only"
<SolarisBoy> which is why you see self in that folder
<SolarisBoy> install a new kernel.
<DJHenjin_> how hard is that?
<SolarisBoy> sudo apt-cache search linux-image i believe
<SolarisBoy> find one and apt-get install it should be it
<SolarisBoy> ofcourse - you need to make grub use it if you dont have console access - etc
<T_oink> Are there in Linux any special bits set for hardlinks and how to find them (ln), I forget where i placed them, it's easy to see the symbolic, but I don't see the link with hardlinks...
<Sgt_Shultz> custom kernal = custom hardware or/ custom software
<DJHenjin_> how hard is it to modify grub through ssh?
<SolarisBoy> T_oink: use find -xdev -samefile
<bekks> Sgt_Shultz: custom kernel == kernel from kernel.org with all the options you modified to your needs.
<dr_willis> DJHenjin_:   you edit the config files and rerun sudo update-grub
<SolarisBoy> T_oink: xdev to stay on device as hard links dont traverse seperate devices and -samefile will then pull hard links found
<Sgt_Shultz> thanks bekks
<yourimym1> hi , how to re-enable system setting ??
<DJHenjin_> dr_willis: yeah, i tend not to screw around with grub
<DJHenjin_> of course they put their kernal as 06 before the one i just installed which i believe is 10
<DJHenjin_> can i just delete thei 06_OVHkernal and be done with it?
<yourimym1> dr_willis: it seems i've disabled it accidentally  from bootup manager , how to re-enable system setting
<bekks> DJHenjin_: First, you have to install another kernel.
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<DJHenjin_> i did apt-get install linux-image-server  already
<SolarisBoy> that will install it - but i dont believe it sets the grub to boot it by default
<SolarisBoy> which you need remotely
<DJHenjin_> contents of grub.d 00_header  05_debian_theme  06_OVHkernel  10_linux  20_linux_xen  30_os-prober  30_uefi-firmware  40_custom  41_custom
<SolarisBoy> i do believe what it did is add an entry though to select that kernel at grub boot
<SolarisBoy> so you want to change the DEFAULT variable in grub.cfg and update grub
<SolarisBoy> afaik
<yourimym1> is sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center , will get my system setting to open after ?
<Sgt_Shultz> i am aiming 4 little skinney k (128k,ardrone,mine 32 gb storage external, but a linux core
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: all those files will remain as are - you should look at /etc/default/grub and the GRUB_DEFAULT value
<COLORS> Hello
<COLORS> Anyone need help>?
<Sgt_Shultz> DSL Linux was a option, but now i put ubuntu on my sony xperia s ....
<DJHenjin_> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: it is 0 based so the first entry is 0 - and so forth - you should find the entry which was added , and adjust it to the proper value then do sudo update-grub. however if you do *not* have an entry auto added you will need to append one for the new kernel and then do the variable adjust and update-grub
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: right which is the defaults - default (as redundant as that sounds) so when you add kernels and the post install steps update the grub.cfg - it appends it to the end of the file so you need to adjust it to the proper index of the entry
<SolarisBoy> which i won't know IF you have 2 kernels (and no recovery entry etc) then it could be 1 for you.. but you should confirm it
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  i dont even know how you would disable 'system settings' with the bootup manager..  you can run it from a terminal and look for error messages. and no i dont know what the command is called.
<SolarisBoy> yourimym1: have you tried to re-enable whatever you disabled in BUM?
<yourimym1> sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center helped me , i think i've unistalled it from software center
<SolarisBoy> hm
<SolarisBoy> Sgt_Shultz: tinycore or tinycore64 - they have minicore also if you want a smaller one
<DJHenjin_> yeah, i cant tell which was newly added, if any
<DJHenjin_> i suck at this linux suff
<DJHenjin_> stuff
<SolarisBoy> it's actually a initramfs
<yourimym1> does any one have experience with unity ?
 * DJHenjin_ goes into the corner and crys
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: awww dont worry youll be ok
<DJHenjin_> im such a noob
<Sgt_Shultz> thaks SolarisBoy , yes, only what i need, is what i need
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: maybe you can post your grub config and someone can help =)
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  if you just reinstalled it.. then its installed.
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: post it to pastebin ofcourse =)
<DJHenjin_> SolarisBoy: sounds lika an excellent idea, 1 sec
<DJHenjin_> SolarisBoy:  i know that XD
<yourimym1> dr_willis: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center helped already
<SolarisBoy> Sgt_Shultz: so you can't use anything other than DSL?
<DJHenjin_> grub.cfg coming up http://pastebin.com/g4GybcFg
<nearst> why grub.cfg?
<W|cKeD> i tried to check my disk analyzer everything's empty in my folders :( sizes are 0 i ruined my pretty 10.04 distro any chance of getting it back to work? booting in normal will direct me to tty2 only console mode but recovery and then try to type startx i can get a gui working but apps ain't running like network manager wicd mostly all not working pls help
<DJHenjin_> not sure if i even chose a good kernal to install
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: this is yours: menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-38-generic'
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: rather thats the one you want to select -
<SolarisBoy> seems like you want GRUB_DEFAULT=1
<DJHenjin_> and if i screw something up?
<nearst> W|cKeD, if u using wicd, remove network-manager if not. ure experiencing network issue :P
<SolarisBoy> then you boot into a non working kernel and call your provider and have them console it and select 0 again or you setup the fall back stuff which is possible
<T_oink> SolarisBoy, Hey thanks found my backup file again :-)
<SolarisBoy> T_oink: your welcome - i thought you didn't see it lol
<iKillCypher> iKillCypher> mkdir -p ~/android/system/.repo/local_manifests
<iKillCypher> <iKillCypher> there isnt a .repo in my system file ?
<DJHenjin_> so GRUB_DEFAULT=1 then apt grub update then reboot
<iKillCypher> anyone ?
<T_oink> SolarisBoy, was away for a bit, getting something to drink.
<Sgt_Shultz> no ardrone has own OS, but, I am frankienstiening it, mine has 45 batt time, rc (2.5 km r) control 2 pc laptop, flight time, but need to check out better hacking in2 3 macca's wifi
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: GRUB_DEFAULT=1 (in the file /etc/default/grub) and then sudo update-grub
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  system file? You mean your users home directory?
<SolarisBoy> Sgt_Shultz: oh wow ok sounds intense
<iKillCypher> dr_willis, I meant
<iKillCypher> mkdir -p ~/android/system/.repo/local_manifests
<iKillCypher> it is making a new folder right ?
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  yes.  should be
<Sgt_Shultz> I Know Nothing as well ....
<DJHenjin_> did the update-grub "No volume groups found" after it did the linux images
<DJHenjin_> that ok?
<SolarisBoy> uhhh i guess not sure how your system is configured - do you use lvm?
<DJHenjin_> because i am on irssi on that server and i want to make sure its right before i reboot the server
<SolarisBoy> anyway being that your remote - you may be interested in looking into a grub fallback selection
<nearst> agree.
<DJHenjin_> lvm? not that i am aware of, just 3 raid 1 arrays mounted to various points
<iKillCypher> well it is hidden
<yourimym1> i think Nautilus file manager run slow , is there a way to replace it with another lite-filemanager ?
<iKillCypher> now I need to make a xml inside it
<nearst> yourimym1, thunar
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: sudo vgs -v provides any output?
<iKillCypher> create ~/android/system/.repo/local_manifests/teamhacksung.xml using this content:
<Nach0z> yourimym1: you could uninstall nautilus and install thunar
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  just install and run another file manager.. ive not found nautilus slow
<dr_willis> i dont reccomend uninstalling nautilus
<DJHenjin_> no volume groups found
<georg87> anybody who knows what this means?
<georg87> mkdir --zfk --ydsd /mesh/zaturo/.grep/local
<SolarisBoy> cool then
<SolarisBoy> unless you have some unimported ones then nm that message
<DJHenjin_> ok, so i should be good to reboot, hopefully safely without a fallback?
<yourimym1> dr_willis: thx alot
<DJHenjin_> thankfully i didnt disable their backdoors yet
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: no if you dont have a fall back and it doesn't work youll be on the phone with your service provider but if you set the default you'll have atleast an auto way back into the first kernel
<yourimym1> is Preload app recommended or it may contain risk for my system ?
<DJHenjin_> ok so how do i go about doing that, sorry total nub here
<caz> Hi
<nearst> preload improve pc reaction to u
<SolarisBoy> yep - granted that it's a little over kill - for now i think it's out of scope
<dr_willis> i thought preload was allready enabled by defailt
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin_: one question for you - do you have a simple way to open tickets and communicate with the admins at your SP?
<DJHenjin_> 24/7 support
<DJHenjin_> phone call away
<yourimym1> dr_willis: how to if it already enabled by default in 12.10
<SolarisBoy> alright then just reboot - if you run into problems sorry - its kinda normal when dealing with kernels remotely - yes fall back is possible but the scripting is kinda OT for now.
<SolarisBoy> atleast for me it is =)
<yourimym1> dr_willis: moataz@moataz-pc:~$ preload
<yourimym1> The program 'preload' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<yourimym1> sudo apt-get install preload
<SolarisBoy> make sure you did the update-grub though
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  i wouldent even be worrying about it.
<DJHenjin_> alright, rebooting then, if i have issues i have their number
<dr_willis> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (quantal), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<SolarisBoy> cool beans if not you'll be in a standard kernel and able to see that file /proc/net/dev
<SolarisBoy> ill brb -
<yourimym1> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/dSwyiCTD
<Sgt_Shultz> thank u again SolarisBoy very usefull  4 that tiny core info ,,,
<iKillCypher> how do I view a hidden folder
<iKillCypher> let say drwxrwxr-x   7 ikillcypher ikillcypher  4096 Feb 25 00:02 .repo
<iKillCypher> is hidden and I want to view it
<SolarisBoy> sure thing - yw Sgt_Shultz
<llutz> iKillCypher: ls -la folder
<OerHeks> ctrl + h (idden)
<bekks> iKillCypher: cd into it.
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  or just cd into it. ;)
<iKillCypher> what about deleting everything inside ?
<dr_willis> iKillCypher:  same as if it wasent hidden
<bekks> iKillCypher: No difference to other folders.
<dr_willis> rm -rf foo
<llutz> iKillCypher: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/commands.htm
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jbenskin1> hello how do you install system76 support
<jbenskin1> hello how do you install system76 support?
<bekks> jbenskin1: Whats that?
<nearst> jbenskin1, it make me shock
<dr_willis> jbenskin1:  id hope their support web site gibves info on how to install it.. if its a .deb    sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<jbenskin1> thanks!
<DJHenjin_> well, im back
<nearst> aw. i thought system76 is part of arch
<zimzum_> hi peeps is there a sound eq in software, i have bad sound, {music}
<Espen_> Can somebody help me? I posted a bug on launchpad, and i keep getting questions i don't know how to answer.
<satellit_e> https://www.system76.com/support/  ?
<BluesKaj> zimzum_, describe , "bad sound"
<zimzum_> no equalization, sound flat
<BluesKaj> eq doesn't help bad sound
<nearst> not much bass?
<zimzum_> that too
<zimzum_> sounds like MUD
<nearst> dubstep then
<Espen_> Can somebody help me? I posted a bug on launchpad, and i keep getting questions i don't know how to answer. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1132396
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132396 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, playback] volume slider problem, volume reset to 100% on s/pdif devices after changing default playback." [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> what kind of sound system , speakers etc , zimzum_?
<yourimym1> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in quantal
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<BluesKaj> yourimym1,^
<zimzum_> just some sony headphones plug into 20w sony labtop sp.
<zimzum_> in my old windows7, realtek had a eq, i can't find anythind of that sort
<BluesKaj> !equalizer
<Sgt_Shultz> yeah windows did suck, didn't it ?
<zimzum_> YES!! important peice of the puzzle
<dr_willis> i saw a pulse audio system equalizer ages ago on webupd8 or omgubuntu web sites. but not sure how up to date it is.
<ikonia> Sgt_Shultz: please don't
<zimzum_> haha window sucks
<BluesKaj> isn't there an alsa equalizer for gnome
<DJHenjin_> who was it helping me before
<DJHenjin_> SolarisBoy: was it you?
<zimzum_> so i plug it in but, but i can't find the interface
<BluesKaj> we don't need to bash windows gents
<zimzum_> VLC has eq
<zimzum_> which make a credible diff.
<Sgt_Shultz> vlc rules ...
<zimzum_> but now can't migrate into say youtube
<Sgt_Shultz> cow extrcrament ..
<zimzum_> ??
<zimzum_> do you mean cow excretment??  lol
<llutz> Sgt_Shultz: please stop your random offtopic-comments here and keep to support
<dr_willis> use a youtube downloader extension. download the video. play in vlc
<georg87> just want to spam some, lolz mohaha keeeeeee
<georg87> just want to spam some, lolz mohaha keeeeeee
<georg87> just want to spam some, lolz mohaha keeeeeee
<georg87> just want to spam some, lolz mohaha keeeeeee
<georg87> just want to spam some, lolz mohaha keeeeeee
<georg87> just want to spam some, lolz mohaha keeeeeee
<georg87> just want to spam some, lolz mohaha keeeeeee
<FloodBot1> georg87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zimzum_> yea maybe but then all them vids in library??
<BluesKaj> zimzum_,look in your software center and type equalizer in the searchbox
<dr_willis> zimzum_:  ive gathered quite a few show via downloading from youtube.
<maki_> hi, how can I make my laptop save files to the hard drive in my desktop by default (both are using ubuntu)
<xsl> hello all, i cannot find the /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size file .. is this been removed ? how will i know the stripe cache size of my mdadm device?
<k1l> !ot > Sgt_Shultz
<ubottu> Sgt_Shultz, please see my private message
<dr_willis> maki_:  you could set up sshfs. or soome how share a folder on pc1. then save from pc2 into the mounted sshfs or share
<nearst> aw raid fan
<zimzum_> right on
<bekks> xsl: cat /proc/mdstat or similar.
<DJHenjin_> SolarisBoy: was it you who helped me?
<xsl> bekks that gives me the status of mdadm
<dr_willis> maki_:  you going to be doing this a lot? or just a few times
<SolarisBoy> sure whats up DJHenjin_ ?
<DJHenjin_> thank you soo much, you have no idea how much you helped me
<SolarisBoy> no worries dude - yw =)
<nearst> @}=---
<maki_> dr_willis: a lot
<DJHenjin_> i must part now though, thanks again
<SolarisBoy> yw DJHenjin_
<SolarisBoy> later!
<dr_willis> maki_:  try out sshfs. its easy to get going.. see if it works for you. if so you can automate the mountin gof the remote system at login
<maki_> thank you
<dr_willis> maki_:  samba and nfs are other ways.. or ftp..
<nearst> filezilla ?
<zimzum_> HMMM!!
<Espen_> anyone mind helping me answering a question at a bug report? "do you mean PCM softvol affect the volume of digital out when IEC958 Default PCM is on ?"
<Espen_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1132396
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132396 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, playback] volume slider problem, volume reset to 100% on s/pdif devices after changing default playback." [Undecided,New]
<flisher> Why
<evon> how do i get ubuntu 12.04 to play DVDs? I've already installed the restricted-extras
<zimzum_> can we use gwibber for irc
<zimzum_> ??
<jbenskin1> Does Ubuntu have a fan speed option ?
<rootusercyclone> Not out of the box I don't think
<jbenskin1> any software available for the fan speed?
<NFisher> HI all! How to manually execute/mount rules in /etc/fstab after boot?
<MrKaliman> NFisher, sudo mount -a
<NFisher> MrKaliman, did that,m wouldnt do
<rootusercyclone> try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<MrKaliman> NFisher, any error messages ?
<NFisher> MrKaliman, nope
<NFisher> MrKaliman, i had some boot problems/ hdd hardware issues, could be because of the unasual boot
<MrKaliman> NFisher, provide the line in fstab that you created (the one that should mount your volume)
<NFisher> MrKaliman, well i guess i just made a mistake, sorry, the hdds i wanted to be available for mounting are not mentioned in fstab
<evon> Ok i got it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979010
<kristiyan> Hello, I want to make bootable ISO from USB stick which is already bootable with installed GRUB2. The USB stick holds several Ubuntu distributions but I don't know what to use (dd or mkisofs) and which options. Please help if it's possible. Thanks in advance!
<MrKaliman> NFisher, ok. Good luck
<NFisher> they usually appear in nautilus, and i was able to click-mount them, now they are not listed
<NFisher> MrKaliman, well, thx!
<SolarisBoy> kristiyan: did you install the multi distros to the usb stick manually? i was interested in doing something similar
<kristiyan> SolarisBoy: Actually I installed GRUB2 and everything is loaded from ISOs
<SolarisBoy> got it
<prashant_123456> cannot write to removable drive its a read-only filesystem any solutions using ubuntu 12.04
<wdp> Is there some channel to talk to an ubuntu dev? preferably one who's responsible/working on the kernel-stuff in ubuntu?
<kristiyan> SolarisBoy: But I can't figure it out how to make ISO because now it runs only from USB stick and I want to burn it a DVD disc
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: Mount it with rw permissions
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, how to do it please tell me
<k1l> wdp: #ubuntu-devel , but see the topic and if its a bug have the filed bugs from launchpad
<TehAndrewRyan> Hi, I've figured out how to send a command to a screen (it shows up in the screen window when I attach it) but it doesn't execute the command, because it requires me to press enter. How do I send an enter stroke to the screen session? I need it to be automated
<SolarisBoy> you should find out the file system and why it's ro first - but you could usuaully sudo mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint prashant_123456
<wdp> k1l, I'll take a look. I wrote to the usb-input maillinglist regarding an usb keyboard which is not working in linux. The fix to get it working is to change an integer in one of the source files from 12k to 64k. Gaming keyboards like the one I got will work in linux only WITH this change applied.
<captainlinux> Guys after clean install of 12.10 my webcam works fine. After installing 278 Updates it stops working... Just getting black picture in skype and cheese but the cam indicator led is flashing. What could have caused the problem?
<wdp> k1l, now, I was wondering if there are chances that a dev in ubuntu would add that change so I wouldn't need to recompile my kernel on every kernel update.
<wdp> k1l, since this applied to _every_ linux distribution (its a kernel issue) it's not an ubuntu bug.
<wdp> s/applied/applies
<prashant_123456> SolarisBoy, no its not working
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: you can mount it via /etc/fstab at boot time or with mount -o just like SolarisBoy said
<prashant_123456> KrisKo, above command not worked for me
<Andre_designer> hello who can help me
<W|cKeD> how to exec restoreperms.sh? thanx
<wdp> Andre_designer, without a question? nobody.
<k1l> wdp: usually the way is to file a bug on launchpad and put the solution into it.
<wdp> i see.
<k1l> file it against the linux-image and add the solution into it. so the maintainers will see it and it will be logged into the system
<SolarisBoy> prashant_123456: that can indicate that the FS is dirty or not able to be set rw also you should look for errors add -v
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, how to list the parameters of a filesystem that is to know where it is readonly
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: what are you trying to mount (hdd, usb stick, phone ?)
<prashant_123456> usb stick kristiyan
<captainlinux> Guys after clean install of 12.10 my webcam works fine. After installing 278 Updates it stops working... Just getting black picture in skype and cheese but the cam indicator led is flashing. What could have caused the problem?
<prashant_123456> any way to see permissions on filesystem ?
<prashant_123456> kristiyan,
<jaw> 12.10 breaks on kernel upgrade, can only go to grub2 shell.. does anyone know how to boot using that?
<jaw> (UEFI computer)
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: ok I'm mounting mine in 12.04.2 with mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/USB (but sdb1 is the partition, /mnt/USB is the folder where you want to mount) and it gives the default mounting options
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: it should pop up by default in nautilus but I don't know why you try to mount it via terminal, perhaps with educational purpose
<Nvveen> Hi all, ever since an update a few weeks ago, Unity won't work properly anymore, as the bars disappear after login. Other DEs work and hardware acceleration still works, but even after removing all user config files, it still won't work
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, in nautilus i cannot write data in usb stick
<Nvveen> I've tried Googling, but to no avail, anyone know how I can reset Unity to default after-installation settings so it might work again?
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, so terminal is the best way to troubleshoot it
<TehAndrewRyan> Hi, I've figured out how to send a command to a screen (it shows up in the screen window when I attach it) but it doesn't execute the command, because it requires me to press enter. How do I send an enter stroke to the screen session?
<biloo> 根據韓國中央選舉管理委員會20日淩晨公佈的最終統計結果，韓國新國家黨總統候選人樸槿惠在19日舉行的韓國第18屆總統選舉中以微弱優勢擊敗民主統合黨候選人文在寅，當選韓國下一任總統，成為韓國歷史上首位女總統。
<Nvveen> I really want to go back to Unity on Ubuntu, but it's been weeks since it worked and I'm at my wits end.
<yeats> Nvveen: when you create a new user, do the problems happen for the new user?
<Nvveen> yeats, yes
<Espen_> Anyone care to tell me, the sound that computers usually output is it compressed PCM or uncompressed PCM? or am i completely lost now?`
<viento> http://nolimitsformoney.blogspot.gr/     make money from internet
<viento> http://nolimitsformoney.blogspot.gr/     make money from internet
<Nvveen> yeats, even after enabling root-login in Lightdm and logging in as root the problem persists
<biloo> 根據韓國中央選舉管理委員會
<yeats> !cn | biloo
<ubottu> biloo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Andre_designer> after installing libreoffice via terminal i get the old version, after remove calc writer base draw via softwarecentre and remove the rest of the folders manually i try to install again via the terminal iget the follow error .Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. how can i fix this and install the latest version of libreoffice
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: if your device is at /dev/sdb1 try : mount /dev/sdb1 /home/<your_user_name>/Desktop and refresh your desktop, (or better create a folder on the desktop and follow my example)
<biloo> تعديل موعد انتخابات مصر ودعوات للمقاطعة
<yeats> Andre_designer: you removed what folders manually?
<biloo> oops
<biloo> alimentation
<Nvveen> Cinnamon works, which is what I've been using for the last couple of weeks, but no update or reinstall fixed this problem and because I did a load of updates at once, it's rather impossible to troubleshoot which update caused the breakage.
<Andre_designer> yes, at the end when the upgrade not worked
<biloo> école
<yeats> Andre_designer: *which* folders?
<tongcx> hi guys, i have a question on file permission, how does file permission work over network?
<tongcx> say i scp a file to a remote server, how is the file permission set?
<yeats> Nvveen: cinnamon isn't supported here - it's possible that installing that caused your issues
<jhutchins_wk> tongcx: Depends on how you connect.
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, ok
<tongcx> jhutchins_wk: if i'm using ssh?
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, a lot of devices in /dev directory
<jerad> Hey everyone, complete Ubuntu newb here... anyone able to help me with a networking issue? (10.4 ubuntu, ATT 2wire gateway)
<jhutchins_wk> tongcx: By default it preserves the UID, GID, and permissions, but it may apply the UID:GID of the user to whose account it is copied.
<Andre_designer> all the folders of libreoffice in usr/share
<jhutchins_wk> tongcx: Permissions should stay the same
<Nvveen> yeats, I had Cinnamon way before the problems started. When I do a unity-reset, I get an error about compiz not being able to load the unityshell plugin.
<yeats> jhutchins_wk: just ask your questions and if someone knows, they will answer
<yeats> Nvveen: have you googled the text of the error message?
<TehAndrewRyan> Hi, I've figured out how to send a command to a screen (it shows up in the screen window when I attach it) but it doesn't execute the command, because it requires me to press enter. How do I send an enter stroke to the screen session?
<tongcx> jhutchins_wk: if the uid on local computer is mike but on remote is michael, will mike be mapped to michael?
<yeats> Andre_designer: I know you probably don't need to be told this at this point, but doing that is a *bad* idea
<jhutchins_wk> tongcx: If the numeric id is preserved, yes.
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: check which is the usb stick with fdisk -l
<Nvveen> yeats, yes. Most results are about a bug with ATII drivers, but I've got an Nvidia card.
<tongcx> jhutchins_wk: so ideally, the same user's uid should be the same across different computers? how could i impose that?
<yeats> Andre_designer: I would try 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get -f install' first
<Nvveen> yeats, I just removed Cinnamon, but still no panels in Unity. The abackground still works, and I can open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T
<Andre_designer> yes i know it WAS a stupid idea but how can i fix
<jerad> I just switched to ATT Uverse, 18 mbps, and consistently get full uptime while on Windows or any other computers... when I boot into Ubuntu it seems to wreck my entire router after a minute or two and my mpbs goes < 2
<Andre_designer>  i try already
<Andre_designer> that did't work
<yeats> Andre_designer: can you pastebin the error message you're getting?
<tongcx> jhutchins_wk: also, the same applies if i copy my files to an external hard drive and use that drive on another computer?
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562184/
<jerad> i thought it was transmission (ATT forums said uploading was causing a backup)
<TehAndrewRyan> Hi, I've figured out how to send a command to a screen (it shows up in the screen window when I attach it) but it doesn't execute the command, because it requires me to press enter. How do I send an enter stroke to the screen session?
<Andre_designer> pfffff lets see if i can reprduce the problem
<jerad> uploads on windows seems to be working just fine, and ubuntu without transmission is still causing problems
<caz> Hi there, I've got a strange issue with my nvidia drivers. I installed kernel 3.8 and lastest nvidia from xorg-edges (because 3.5.x + nvidia 304.x does not work together), and now when I log in, I got multiples views for desktop stuff (6 times systray menu, 6 times desk chooser, 6 times "go to desktop" button...). Also, I installed cinnamon (and select it when log in), but it loads me unity which is really buggy...
<caz> Maybe it's important to say that I use 2 screens with Xinerama options
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: it's 8 gb stick right ?
<prashant_123456> right
<prashant_123456> kristiyan,
<prashant_123456> its sdb i think kristiyan
<[Linux]Horst> caz, try something else than cinnamon
<jerad> yeats: should i just post like i did and hope someone answers?
<Andre_designer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562196/
<frank_> my skype stopped working on 13.04. anyone having the same problem?
<tongcx> when i'm "chown user:group", is it okay that "user" is not in "group"?
<SonikkuAmerica> frank_: Ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<frank_> ok thanks
<k1l> frank_: yep. but the dev channel is the #ubuntu+1
<caz> [Linux]Horst, you think it's cinnamon issue?
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: yeah it's sdb. do you have something important on it
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, yes
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, do u mean to reformat it ?
<caz> but, the problem is that I'm automatically directed to unity as fallback
<TehAndrewRyan> So, I've managed to send a command to a screen session via a bash command, but it doesn't send an enter stroke to actually execute it (I have to do it manually as of right now). How do I send an enter stroke to the screen?
<[Linux]Horst> caz: i dont know, but it looks like a bug in the DE
<Nvveen> yeats, moving around workspaces works too, by the way.
<SonikkuAmerica> caz: I'm assuming 12.10?
<jerad> I just switched to ATT Uverse, 18 mbps, and consistently get full uptime while on Windows or any other computers... when I boot into Ubuntu it seems to wreck my entire router after a minute or two and my mpbs goes < 2... any ideas what might be the problem?
<caz> Yes SonikkuAmerica
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: yeah, but we can try to mount it as is
<caz> I'll try another DE, I also install Gnome 3 but not tested it yet
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, so please tell me
<yeats> Andre_designer: what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core'?  can you pastebin that?
<caz> My nvidia drivers are well installed, I can use Xinerama with no problem
<Andre_designer> i paste the error on pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562196/
<jerad> does anyone use https everywhere add-on for firefox? i think that it was causing my problems...
<yeats> !who | Andre_designer
<ubottu> Andre_designer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wdp> k1l, omg.. there is a bug report already, and it has a "fix" i was searching for that for a year now.. it seems the keyboard has a normal and a gaming mode (shift+ctrl+alt+n and +g) in gaming mode (which seems to be the default) the keyboard does not work in linux (except you apply my fix, which highers HID_MAX_USAGES to 64k from 12k) in normal mode.. it works.
<jerad> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wdp> k1l, head->table();
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: do you know where is your important data
<SonikkuAmerica> caz: I'm having a similar problem on the Raring alpha. Apparently it's a kernel issue then. (Thanks for finding that out for me)
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, yes
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: which sdb number
<caz> SonikkuAmerica, what is also weird is that this issue came also with 3.5.x and 3.7.0 too
<caz> I did not try others
<SonikkuAmerica> caz: I had no issues with Cinnamon on 3.5; I never used 3.7
<Andre_designer> sorry i mean it not wrong i don't want ot be impatient
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, i have mounted it in my home directory but the same problem
<TehAndrewRyan> So, I've managed to send a command to a screen session via a bash command, but it doesn't send an enter stroke to actually execute it (I have to do it manually as of right now). How do I send an enter stroke to the screen?
<SonikkuAmerica> caz: I'll be back in a sec... I'm looking at a shutdown issue
<Nvveen> Okay, so Unity is fully supported still on my machine, according to /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, have data on usb stick that is /dev/sdb
<caz> SonikkuAmerica, no problem, still there
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: I assume sdb2 is where your important data located so this should work for you: mount -o loop /dev/sdb2 /home/<username>/Desktop (but before that unmount previous mounts)
<mjuszczak> I need to do ipsec over l2tp in ubuntu. Can anyone recommend a way?
<prashant_123456> from your above command what we are trying to do ? kristiyan
<kristiyan> prashant_123456: mount partition2 (sdb2)
<SunMoonStar> I'm trying to reinstall grub (something's wrong with my hd and I had to do fsck to fix it, but still I have no grub at bootup so I am on livecd) by following remmelt's instruction on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=grub+restore .. however, I can't figure out what to type for step 4 after "root (hd" ... can someone help?
<prashant_123456> kristiyan, but we are having trouble with usb stick which is /dev/sdb
<TehAndrewRyan> So, I've managed to send a command to a screen session via a bash command, but it doesn't send an enter stroke to actually execute it (I have to do it manually as of right now). How do I send an enter stroke to the screen?
<Andre_designer> yeats: here is is my pastebin. hoping i do it right now http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562196/
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan: how are you sending the command? Also, you may want to look at various "slime" scripts for things vim when being used with screen and tmux to see what they do
<tongcx> is it possible to "chown" by uid?
<SunMoonStar> how do i find out where my /boot is
<jrib> SunMoonStar: /boot is a path.  What do you mean?
<escott> tongcx, try it
<SunMoonStar> jrib: I'm trying to reinstall grub (something's wrong with my hd and I had to do fsck to fix it, but still I have no grub at bootup so I am on livecd) by following remmelt's instruction on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=grub+restore .. however, I can't figure out what to type for step 4 after "root (hd" ... can someone help?
<TehAndrewRyan> It's for a minecraft server running through a screen, I'm sending the command with "screen -S minecraft -X stuff <command>" jrib
<milos__> hello, i need help, i installed ubuntu on my nootebook, now i cant access bios setup, tried everything with keys but nothing help
<escott> SunMoonStar, what is the point of installing grub on a dying drive?
<SunMoonStar> escott: so I can use it while I get a new one I guess
<jrib> !grub | SunMoonStar
<ubottu> SunMoonStar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tongcx> escott: thanks
<jrib> SunMoonStar: you can see the instructions there
<milos__> hello, i need help, i installed ubuntu on my nootebook, now i cant access bios setup, tried everything with keys but nothing help, how i can enter bios?
<tyson_> Hi, does any of you hold the key to sorting the updates on 12.04 server? if you do please help, thank you
<milos__> hello, i need help, i installed ubuntu on my nootebook, now i cant access bios setup, tried everything with keys but nothing help
<Physicist> Hello.. I want increase the font size of my login screen. later %hostname%, can I put the size like a command?
<tongcx> if i transfer a file to a external drive, say now the file has uid 500, then i use this drive on another machine where 500 is mapped to no one, then this file doesn't have a owner?
<Physicist> I am using Kubuntu...
<Nvveen> Can anyone help with my problem? Unity-panel isn't starting at login. I can launch a terminal, hw acceleration works and other DEs run without problems, but even after a unity/ubuntu-desktop reinstallation does Unity do anything
<jasunto> install ubuntu and boots to blinking cursor. nvidia gtx 580, had to use nomodeset to get live to boot to install
<xsl> echo 32768 > /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size
<xsl> -su: /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size: No such file or directory
<xsl> can anyone help?
<tyson_> milos__ : your problem is
<Andre_designer> milos__ have  you try via usb??
<TehAndrewRyan> jrib: I'm currently sending the command from the same computer as the one hosting the server for testing purposes. The idea is to have a different computer send the command
<tyson_> milos__: UEFI
<milos__> well how to find solution
<escott> tongcx, no the file is owned by uid 500
<milos__> now i cant boot w7 cd installation
<tyson_> milos__: you need to press ESC when you start your notebook
<Physicist> escott: Hello.. I want increase the font size of my login screen. later %hostname%, can I put the size like a command?
<escott> tongcx, the username mappings in /etc/passwd are merely for convenience
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan: if you are doing it that way why don't you just send carriage return as the last character?
<tyson_> milos__: then go to boot option and try the other option
<escott> tongcx, the security model is based on uid
<tongcx> escott: so how do people keep uid sync across different machines?
<TehAndrewRyan> jrib: How would I send a carriage return? :P I tried googling this issue, but seeing as I don't know Linux too well I don't know how to do it
<escott> tongcx, you could centralize it with something like ldap
<tyson_> milos__: a simple question, what do you want to do? do you want to re-install W7 or do you want to access you linux instalation?
<escott> TehAndrewRyan, \n
<tongcx> escott: aha, great, i will take a look
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan: some discussion here if \n doesn't work for whatever reason: http://old.nabble.com/sending-CRLF-via-screen--X-stuff-td20433455.html
<tongcx> escott: when you transfer file with scp, it will do the uid mapping for you because it knows who's logged in?
<Guest6637> hi
<TehAndrewRyan> escott: Doing that gives me "Invalid option" in the screen window
<Physicist> jrib: Hello.. I want increase the font size of my login screen. later %hostname%, can I put the size like a command?
<jerad> I just switched to ATT Uverse, 18 mbps, and consistently get full uptime while on Windows or any other computers... when I boot into Ubuntu it seems to wreck my entire router after a minute or two and my mpbs goes < 2
<jrib> Physicist: I don't know about that
<milos__> i want to reinstall w7, cause some courses on my college  require to have w7
<SunMoonStar> jrib: help ? http://pastebin.com/SU7QkNRD
<TehAndrewRyan> escott: Basically trying to send a "say" command right now (testing purposes) but it tells me it's an invalid option when I put \n at the end of the command
<SunMoonStar> oops
<SunMoonStar> i pasted the wrong thing
<Physicist> Any way to increase the font size of login screen in Kubuntu??
<tyson_> milos__: restart your notebook while you hold F8.
<milos__> ok will try now
<tyson_> milos__: it sounds to me like you have a ASUS
<milos__> yes
<milos__> k55vm
<jrib> SunMoonStar: did you read the link ubottu gave you, it's a bit more complete than that forum post
<tyson_> milos__: lol.....
<SunMoonStar> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/2317101
<SunMoonStar> jrib: what's the lock stuff?
<tyson_> milos__: check you private messages
<Physicist> I tryed something, but, apparently is impossible. I do not believe that is impossible..
<Physicist> cannot..
<SunMoonStar> jrib: oh it doesn't matter, i got boot-repair to run
<escott> tongcx, scp runs on ssh which shares shells it it not a network filesystem
<escott> tongcx, so there is a distinction there
<SunMoonStar> jrib: unfortunately boot-repair does something on my old wubi instead of on the real linux partition
<SunMoonStar> jrib: guess i have to do the other way
<escott> tongcx, with NFS there is a process running as root on the server which accepts as input file objects complete with permissions and creates them as such
<escott> tongcx, with scp there is an ssh server which spawns a shell like interface that accepts commands to create files from streams
<plutonas> Hello I want to install skype, I followed a guide from ubuntu I found online, but it says it depneds on skype-bin which is not going to be installed
<plutonas> what can i do?
<plutonas> I run ubuntu 12.10
<allie83> looking for some help with my flash...i have still pics but no video
<allie83> have installed restricted extras and still no video
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Apparently dpkg can't have exclusive mode on your Live image for some reason.
<escott> tongcx, so with scp a new file is created by a user process with the corresponding users umask and uid. with nfs a root owned process creates a fully formed file that is handed to it (after sanity checking)
<tongcx> escott: i see, in ssh there is a corresponding shell, while in NFS, it's more like a file server, right?
<ZadYree> Hello here, I'm having a problem on Ubuntu 12.10, after some downgrading; I tried to reinstall kmod using apt-get, but I got an error message ("kmod : Depends: upstart-job")
<tyson_> plutonas: what did you install it wih?
<Physicist> seemingly, I will continue with the little font.. It is annoying. I mean.. so much!
<SunMoonStar> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub Under the heading "the terminal way" it says to do sudo grub-isntall /dev/XXX where XXX is the device of the ubuntu install (eg: grub-install /dev/sdb)... this is my fdisk -l .. http://pastebin.com/ccqXVzM7 I have Windows partition on this hd too at sda1 and sda2 and my linux is sda4.. so do i do grub-install /dev/sda ?
<escott> tongcx, there isn't actually a shell, but it acts as if there was
<ZadYree> reinstalling upstart didn't help btw
<plutonas> tyson_: I first tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<plutonas> then it also appeared in that software store ubuntu has
<plutonas> and i tried from there too
<SpindizZzy> can anyone help with an ssh issue ?
<SpindizZzy> i can ssh into my server from terminal
<plutonas> ah sorry I first added a canonical repository
<jrib> ZadYree: what did you downgrade?
<escott> tongcx, it acts as if you ran ssh -c "/bin/bash > output.file" < input.file
<allie83> help with flash???
<jrib> !flash | allie83
<ubottu> allie83: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Yes. You grub-install to the drive.
<SpindizZzy> but not when i use the GNOME-'connect to server'
<SunMoonStar> sonikkuAmerica OK thanks
<allie83> have installed restricted extras already
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Hopefully it'll autoupdate itself, but if it doesn't, [ sudo update-grub ] will fix it.
<ZadYree> jrib, i downgraded the Ubuntu Version, from testing 13.04 to 12.10
<tongcx> escott: thanks a lot, really helpful
<jrib> ZadYree: you're probably better off just doing a fresh install, downgrading isn't supported and you're probably in a fairly broken state
<tyson_> plutonas: ok, I don't know how confident you are with command line or SHELL.... but I would suggest you install all your software with the provided software such as software manager or package manager to avoid this trouble
<ZadYree> yeah that's what I thought
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: When you do grub-install you always want to put it on the drive where Ubuntu will be.'
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<SunMoonStar> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<SunMoonStar> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ZadYree> Just wanted to know if I coul avoid that moment ;)
<jrib> ZadYree: you might be able to hammer it out and get it to work, but fresh install is bound to be faster
<plutonas> tyson_: ok, but even from there I get the same error as I said
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: OK, um...
<Nvveen> Can anyone help with my problem? Unity-panel isn't starting at login. I can launch a terminal, hw acceleration works and other DEs run without problems, but even after a unity/ubuntu-desktop reinstallation does Unity do anything
<ZadYree> ehe thanks for the advice
<SpindizZzy> ssh ? anyone ?
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: my linux is on /dev/sda4 and my windows is on /dev/sda1 or 2 I think .. I just pasted what grub-install said though :\
<allie83> ubottu: have been to this page and have done what it has said....
<ubottu> allie83: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> SunMoonStar: you need to pass some sort of argument... doesn't the wiki mention it?  One sec, let me look
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Try [ sudo grub-install -v ]
<Ephexeve_laptop> Hey guys, help! What to do here? apt-get ives me this -> http://bpaste.net/show/y1kigwhUcuSvuUhWWjDz/
<apple314> Hy guys, first of all apologies because this is so off topic... But been googling for days... I lack the power of wlll, so bought a little safe with electronic lock... I was wondernig if anyone knows of a site of service where I could upload code, and access it only after a given amount of time. Yeah I know I'm lame, but at least I know it. Thanks in advance.
<Physicist> !ssh | SpindizZzy
<ubottu> SpindizZzy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ephexeve_laptop> I installed python 2.7.3 from source, now I messed it up, how can I fix it?
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: without anything after the -v ?
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: correct
<jasunto> install ubuntu and boots to blinking cursor. nvidia gtx 580, had to use nomodeset to get live to boot to install
<SpindizZzy> Physicist: been there, done that
<SunMoonStar> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install -v
<SunMoonStar> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)\
<SpindizZzy> :)
<SunMoonStar> no slash at end
<SpindizZzy> it's just a weird issue
<SunMoonStar> I'm on live cd by the way
<escott> tongcx, another way to think about this is that an NFS server need not have a filesystem on it. it could be backing the NFS share with a SQL database if it choose to. that would not make sense for an ssh server
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: That's for GRUB Legacy apparently... If the same thing happens, run a [ mount | tail -l ]
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: With the straight slash (Shift+\)
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: http://pastebin.com/m7Pgq9P5
<tyson_> plutonas: private
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: So now, [ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/tmp /dev/sda ]
<sp00ky> is there a way to proxy all network traffic (not just browser traffic) in Ubuntu?
<allie83> have installed restricted extras to try and fix flash issues and this hasn't helped...what am i missing?
<allie83> i have pics but no video
<jrib>  allie83 what is the actual issue?  Is your flash blue?  Is it not working at all? etc.
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: http://pastebin.com/SGSrgFgw
<allie83> not working at all...just shows a black screen where a video should be
<allie83> and cannot play any games on facebook
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Good. Now reboot from the hard drive.
<jrib> allie83: what browser?
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: thank you so much
<SunMoonStar> jrib: thank you
<allie83> jrib: firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Wait! Remember to run [ sudo update-grub ] after Ubuntu boots!
<jrib> SunMoonStar: no problem; the wiki probably needs to be updated to say --root-directory should be passed
<jrib> allie83: what does this site say about your flash version: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Physicist> Oh... My leather is so soft. KDE is great.
<Ephexeve_laptop> Anyone?
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: ok, and that is all?
<jrib> !helpme | Ephexeve_laptop
<ubottu> Ephexeve_laptop: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<tongcx> escott: em, makes a lot of sense, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: If you have problems, boot from live and come back.
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: how did you mess it up?
<bekks> Ephexeve_laptop: Anyone on what?
<SunMoonStar> BTW, people told me my drive is failing as the cause of all these problems, there is no way to fix the drive right? i have to just buy a new one?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Installing python from source
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: how did you mess it up?
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: But that should be it... Unless it's an SSD, you might want to defrag...
<allie83> jrib: i have the latest version 11.2
<Ephexeve_laptop> I installed python from source. make install and thats it, for sure it overwrote the defalt python version
<jasunto> does anyone have experience in getting 12.10 working with nvidia gtx-580. I cant even get it to boot to install nvidia-common
<Ephexeve_laptop> and now I am broke
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: defrag the windows side? does linux have defrag too?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: what does this return: ls /usr/local/bin
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/EeCOskvRT0FlLoofqab4/
<jerad> I just switched to ATT Uverse, 18 mbps, and consistently get full uptime while on Windows or any other computers... when I boot into Ubuntu it seems to wreck my entire router after a minute or two and my mpbs goes < 2... do you think it could be https everywhere? or some other add-on? i'm attempting turning on/off everything, but ideas of where to start are appreciated.
<escott> SunMoonStar, no it is so rarely needed its not an implemented tool
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: You might check in Windows Disk Management (hit Win+R and type "diskmgmt.msc") or maybe run a CHKDSK
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: so you've likely just installed it to /usr/local/ and not overwritten the apt version.  Why do you say it's broken?  And why are you compiling it at all?  Doesn't your ubuntu have python 2.7?
<Ephexeve_laptop> not 2.7.3
<Ephexeve_laptop> but when I do a apt-get -f install
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: please keep your responses on a single line (and if you want my attention just prefix what you say with "jrib: ")
<miguel_> [po\]\\
<jasunto> anyone
<mariah1993> http://41.103.77.161:8080/sexy_ass
<SonikkuAmerica> mariah1993: Not here.
<artrei> hi, anyone know how to remove firefox webapp reddit launchpad?
<SonikkuAmerica> artrei: From the launcher?
<allie83> jrib?
<jrib> allie83: one sec
<SonikkuAmerica> artrei: Same way you remove an app from the launcher: Right-click and select "Remove from Launcher." Or from terminal: [ sudo apt-get {remove | purge} unity-webapp-reddit ]
<allie83> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> artrei: *{remove | purge} means use either command but not both.
<SonikkuAmerica> artrei: The latter completely removes the web app.
<jrib> allie83: can you give an example of something that doesn't work?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: still there?
<allie83> jrib: no video anywhere...youtube, facebook, sports pages, news...etc...just a black screen where a video should paly
<allie83> play*
<artrei> thanks SonikkuAmerica
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: yes
<caz> brb after reboot for DE test
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: did you see my questions?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: yes, basicly I downlaoded the tar file, ./configure and then make -j
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: so you've likely just installed it to /usr/local/ and not overwritten the apt version.  Why do you say it's broken?  And why are you compiling it at all?  Doesn't your ubuntu have python 2.7?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: so how is it broken?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: not broken, but when I triy apt-get -f install I get that warning
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: what warning?
<Ephexeve_laptop> so i am not sure if I should proceed
<zorgs> hi
<zorgs> I have a question about ubuntu server... or servers in general
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: I pasted -> http://bpaste.net/show/y1kigwhUcuSvuUhWWjDz/
<jrib> allie83: run "firefox -ProfileManager", create a new profile and see if video works there
<zorgs> I'm looking for a set of best-practices in server administration for a production heavy duty web server
<jrib> allie83: when you right click on the black screen where a video should be, what do you see?  Does it give you flash options?
<zorgs> I've looked at books and all "beginning" sort of books are too beginner-ish, they explain basic concepts about linux and console commands...
<bekks> zorgs: Do you fully understand those basic concepts?
<zorgs> I already know that stuff, imagine you're an advanced linux-workstation user, but now want to learn a set of best practices when it comes to server administration
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: apt doesn't know anything about your source install of python; what you've pasted can't be related to it
<zorgs> bekks, pretty much
<artrei> SonikkuAmerica, should i delete  /home/username/.local/share/applications/redditredditcom.desktop after i purge the unity-webapps-reddit?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Hmm
<zorgs> bekks, for example, what's a best practice, from security standpoint to set up multiple websites hosted on the machine
<bekks> zorgs: Then you're better of with some detailed books about the software you are going to administer, like apache2, etc.
<Trikee> Hi everyone, just a quick question im running ubuntu 10.10 i no its eol..just downloaded the new 12.04 wich i like very much, but my lap top seems to be running flatout all the time? but when i go back to 10.10 you cant even hear it workin.?
<zorgs> bekks, like do I set up the www-roots for each website in their respective user's dir?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: have you installed any packages not from the official repositories?  Or enabled any unofficial repositories or repositories not meant for your ubuntu version?
<allie83> jrib:right clicking does nothing for me
<allie83> jrib:run firefox profile manager from terminal?
<jrib> allie83: firefox -ProfileManager, create a new profile and try there; yes
<SonikkuAmerica> artrei: The purge option alone should remove it, I think. I don't now much about web apps, because they're not available for Google Chrome yet.
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: No
<SonikkuAmerica> (I should switch to Chromium but it depends on Adobe's dead Flash for videos)
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.  What happens then?
<zorgs> bekks, default for that is (in most distros) /var/www and then fork the sites from there, this gets complicated when I want different users to have access to different sites. apache user has to access that too. So what's the safest way... add apache process-owner to each user's group so it can access the roots and keep'em in user dirs.. that kind of stuff
<zorgs> bekks, I see, apache docs would cover that.
<zorgs> bekks, thanks, that helps
<artrei> whats the best web browser for flash games?
<zorgs> bekks, got any general recommendations though?
<SunMoonStar> Since my HD is dying I want to get a new one. This is my mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128412 .. is there a certain type of HD that I have to get, or any internal HD is fine?
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Can you give me your laptop model, processor and graphics card?
<bekks> zorgs: There are pretty good books about Apache2 e.g. - besides the best of it all: the official documentation.
<nibbler> SunMoonStar: any is fine - if you are SATA already... which is standard for several years
<Trikee> SonikkuAmerica ok will do..thanks
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/z1rTeOmaTd1RORz5nzBF/
<zorgs> bekks, I am thinking about going nginx or lighttpd actually all right
<zorgs> bekks, thanks
<SunMoonStar> nibbler ok thanks
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: « apt-cache policy python python-minimal python2.7-minimal » on pastebin
<OerHeks> SunMoonStar, you have 6xSATA2 3Gb/s and 2x SATA3  6Gb/s
<zorgs> bekks, if you want a safe production environment server distro of the debian fork, which would you pick?
<SunMoonStar> OerHeks: oh.. which do i get ?
<zorgs> actually this is a general question, any reason I should give something other than ubuntu server a look?
<nibbler> zorgs: definately wrong channel to ask this question for an unbiased answer ;-)
<OerHeks> SunMoonStar, a SSD is mostly Sata3 so you can choose any drive
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: you there?
<zorgs> nibbler, oh I'm biased towards ubuntu server too :) I like the desktop distro and documentation hah, fair point :)
<SonikkuAmerica> nibbler: lol
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/FJJ5qQrSEKljRiWr2gKe/
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: your python-minimal package isn't coming from the repositories
<Alroy> How do I get the password and ip from remmina/libvnc?
<excito> hello people. Loving my ubuntu experience - smooth,problem free and just generally different. Windows is out of question now. One question - I have these sudden slow downs(mouse becomes laggy etc) for couple of minutes. Not doing anything intesive and hardware shouldn\t be a problem. Is this normal?r
<tongcx> why my umask has 4 digits, "0002"?
<zorgs> excito, in one word, no, it's never normal
<zorgs> excito, something is going on
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Hmm
<jrib> tongcx: setuid, setgid, and sticky correspond to the first
<excito> zorgs,is there any way to check what's happening. Some sort of event viewer?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: I think I installed from dpkg I downlaoded minimal from the repo of another version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> SunMoonStar, i can point to hdd + prices, your hardware supports the latest technic
<Ephexeve_laptop> and then dpkg -i package
<SonikkuAmerica> excito: System Monitor
<nibbler> excito: can you nopaste the output of free -m?
<zorgs> excito, I can think of becoming familiar with monitoring tools as the best way to go about it... track it down and then deal with it
<SunMoonStar> OerHeks: cool what specs do you need to know
<Trikee> Sony Vaio vgn-fw11s | Intel Pro core duo cpu p8400 @2.26ghz | 4gig ram |  hope this helps
<Alroy> I've checked remmina.pref but it's cryped.
<tongcx> jrib: thanks
<excito> nibbler, sorry I am completaly new. What should I do?
<nibbler> excito: open a console (ctrl-alt-t), type "free -m" and copy/paste the output to
<nibbler> !pastebin | excito
<ubottu> excito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> tongcx: at least I assume so.  That's what first digit corresponds to in stat output.  What's the context?
<SunMoonStar> OerHeks: oh you are saying that I already have a good mobo. so, sure, I'm all ears to know what your suggestion is :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Is that Intel Core Duo or Core 2 Duo?
<allie83> jrib: created a new profile as my name instead of default and same results: black screen where video should be
<excito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562385/
<Trikee> sorry its intel core 2 duo
<OerHeks> SunMoonStar, choosing hdd is not really ontopic, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<octocpp> Anyone know of a good channel to discuss AIDE configuration stuff?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: you should downgrade back down (or try to at least)
<excito> does that give any indication to what's happening nibbler?
<Alroy> I'd like to restore an old configuration from the remote desktop.
<tongcx> in ubuntu, the default uid and gid is the same, and it uses my username as groupname, is there any reason for this, seems strange to me
<nibbler> excito: it might or might not give indication
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Can you run [ uname -p ] in terminal?
<zorgs> tongcx, what do you expect?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Hmm how?
<jrib> allie83: pastebin the contents of the page you get when you type "about:plugins" into the address bar
<zorgs> tongcx, or, let me rephrase... "as opposed to what?"
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<nibbler> excito: ah, you pasted already, sorry didnt see. ok, so you do have swapspace - the behaviour you describe sounds a lot like out of memory error - do you hear heavy disk operations during this hangs?
<caz> I'm back, logged in with both Unity DE or Gnome 3 DE, and still having these issues (in gnome). In Ubuntu, I don't have any window borders, any dock, anything on the desk. The only thing I can launch is a terminal which can open me what I want. And I don't have any close or minimize buttons on terminal or app windows oppened
<Trikee> no i cant it says unknown,
<excito> I wouldn't say so nibbler, but I can't be entirely sure. How would one go about increasing swapspace?
<excito> just happened again now
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Unknown command?
<tongcx> zorgs: so why not create a user with uid "mike" and gid "users"?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/GKSVwnafyz8saCWmLtG8/
<Trikee> just unknown
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: right, but you need to specify the "=VERSION" part.  To find the version, look at the apt-cache policy output
<DeliriumTremens> so i know i can ssh into a machine and run an application all in one command, is there a way to make the session auto-terminate when the application stops?
<nibbler> excito: well, first you'd need to know if it is a problem caused by that - if the free -m output still looks alike (with plenty of MB in the free/buffers/cached column) it is not a out-of-memory issue
<zorgs> tongcx, why would you want users to be the same group? the default position of every user being its own group is more secure
<Alroy> Is it not possible to restore the old configuration? The hard disk is here and I have the password.
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: also, the package is python-minimal, not python2.7...
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: That's weird. It should say "x86_64" (I have a Core 2 in my machine)
<nibbler> excito: if it was an OOM you would also see that in the output of the command "dmesg" in the console - near the bottom after a hang
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: same error.
<zorgs> tongcx, it's more of a windows standard
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: That might be your problem: it doesn't appear to have determined what arch (i386, i686, x86_64, amd64) you're using...
<zorgs> tongcx, where permissions work a little differently (on NTFS)
<Trikee> im using my 10.10 at the moment not the new 12.04 will that have anyhting to do with it updates etc?
<tongcx> zorgs: i see, just feel if there are 1000 users then there are 1000 groups is wasteful for groups :)
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/m0LjT1adYXGiHtCrL7qA/
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: you haven't specified the version
<zorgs> tongcx, naw man, it's not wasteful at all :) the group file with 1000 groups would be what... 100kb? that's almost nothing :)
<glenn_> ho can help me to activate office 2010 by wine
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Try [ uname -i ] next. (I'll get back to what you said in a minute)
<excito> nibbler, that's what dmesg brings - last couple of lines that is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562402/
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: what is it? python-minimal2.7?
<Ephexeve_laptop> doesnt find
<tongcx> zorgs: i know, just syntax wasteful
<Trikee> becouse its end of the line it gets no update or support any more?
<glenn_> how had installed microsoft office 2010 and activated
<zorgs> tongcx, well in *nixes that default position is kind of needed for privacy
<nibbler> excito: my guess was bad then - no memory issues
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: look at the apt-cache policy output (http://bpaste.net/show/FJJ5qQrSEKljRiWr2gKe/).  You see the versions listed there for python-minimal?  The *** one is the one  you have now.  And below it you see another version coming from your repositories
<tongcx> zorgs: could you give an example why separate users like this is a good practice?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: though it may still fail if apt tries to configure the current version before downgrading.  But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it
<zorgs> tongcx, on NTFS, a file can have many specific permissions, like you can give a couple of different users permission on one file/folder and they can be in the same group
<zorgs> tongcx, for simplicity's sake, you only have owner and group permission sets on ubuntu
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: python2.7-minimal? did that, sam error
<allie83> jrib: i get links to google chrome...? should i switch to this browser?
<Kurdistan> Hi can some one look to this do pict: http://i.imgur.com/tWmmUFM.png and http://i.imgur.com/weqL9gz.png . I think the bug is Compiz/Unity related.
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: though it may still fail if apt tries to configure the current version before downgrading.  But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it
<excito> nibbler, thanks for your help anyway. Are there any other console commands I should input just after the hang or programs to monitor,to possibly identify the issue?
<zorgs> tongcx, and if every user was the member of "users" group, if the default group permissions were read-execute
<caz> Any ideas?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: no.  apt-get install python-minimal=2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (sorry I hit up by mistake before)
<Trikee> Sorry again unknown.
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: same error
<zorgs> tongcx, every user would be able to read and execute stuff from every other user, since they're effectively all members of the same user group called "users"
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: pastebin
<tongcx> zorgs: but if umask is 066, then that's fine, right?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/pI5hXu6m5lKEWDajT83C/
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: OK. Hold on one sec...
<lhuang> hello, does anyone know how to get OpenGL to work?  I installed my ati drivers properly I think
<jrib> allie83: when you visit "about:plugins" you get links to chrome?  You can try chrome if you want, it's a good browser
<allie83> jrib: am installing it now and will let you know how it goes
<allie83> suprie1983...are you still out there?
<zorgs> tongcx, yes, you can remove all group permissions and it's fine
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: grab the .deb then from packages.ubuntu.com for example (you need to grab python-minimal version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 for your ubuntu version exactly).  Then use dpkg on that
<zorgs> tongcx, just impractical, if anyone forgets or typos the mask, it's a liability I reckon that's enough...
<tongcx> zorgs: i see the point, the current practice is more flexible
<nibbler> excito: hard to tell... the whole screen freezes you say? top and htop might be helpfull, aswell as dstat to monitor what you system is doing while its freezing
<Prolac> hi, does the number in htop memory bar shows how much memory is used or how much is left?
<zorgs> tongcx, and has no real downside...
<zorgs> tongcx, unixes are extremely scalable by design
<tongcx> zorgs: also, the default permission for others is r--, is this an issue?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: also pastebin « apt-cache policy python-minimal » again since something looks strange to me
<zorgs> tongcx, if you come from windows, having a lot of something usually means it will bog the system down eventually... if it's a workstation
<zorgs> tongcx, so I understand your instincts
<mtx_1980> hi ppl
<zorgs> tongcx, they're justified
<mtx_1980> need help
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Alrady did, installing http://bpaste.net/show/XuODgIMz7tQq0FxD53en/
<excito> nibbler, the thing is - the system is usable but it's very stuttering - the mouse is jerky etc for that one minute,until it goes back to normal. This even happens if I were to be just typing in open office
<zorgs> tongcx, that makes it readable
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: ah wait, your local install may now be messing you up :)
<Prolac> for example 30/244 - does it mean that 30 megabytes are used or left?
<tongcx> zorgs: but then everyone can read my files?
<mtx_1980> need to install skype, doont appear in software center
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: aham..
<tongcx> zorgs: why that's a good thing?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: right, so ignore the advice before about grabbing the .deb.  But you do need to get rid of your python that you installed to /usr/local/ apparently
<nibbler> excito: open 3 terminals, one with "htop" running and one with "dstat 10" - after/during the next hang nopaste the outputs
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: how?!
<zorgs> tongcx, depends on the system, what are you talking about here, your workstation?
<Ephexeve_laptop> no make uninstall
<zorgs> tongcx, or a server that servers 100s or 1000s of users?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: you can try "make uninstall" in the directory where you did "make install" before.  If that doesn't work, then you'll have to manually delete what got installed to /usr/local/
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: cant i just make install | xarg rm ?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: no
<glenn_> how have installed microsoft office 2010 by wine
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: oh god..
<alen_> Dumb Question, how do I make this letter on my keyboard?: |
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: how will I do that?!
<ZadYree> Ah, I'm about to reinstall the system but one thing first: I'm planning to keep the /home directory, but is the fact I'm using cryptsetup bothering for the reinstallation?
<excito> thank you nibler, I've set it up and will let you know the results once the system freezes
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: though getting rid of the stuff in /usr/local/bin is probably enough to get your system to stop using the version in /usr/local.  You'll just have other cruft in there wasting space.  One other option is to install it again but this time use checkinstall (which creates a dumb .deb) and then remove the custom .deb
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Well that doesn't help us. Are you running 32- or 64-bit 10.10?
<lhuang> I'm having issues with my ati drivers, OpenGL doesnt work.
<tongcx> zorgs: my workstation
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: this is one reason why people use package managers :)
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: checkinstall make install?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: I never used ubuntu, gentoo guy here
<Ephexeve_laptop> so yeah...
<Ephexeve_laptop> source guy..
<alen_> How do I scroll chat in lrssi? It won't let me in my terminal ._.
<zorgs> tongcx, it's usually necessary for system processes that are not affiliated with your user's group to have access to your files. Unless you started it, it won't run as your user process but as a process whose owner is another normal user (not root), so it wouldn't be able to access your personal stuff that way.
<DJones> alen_: page up/down buttons if you mean irssi
<alen_> Ty!
<Kurdistan> :( No one that knows whats effecting this bug?
<requiem1> lhuang: have you tried the proprietary drive for ati?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: I cannot use checkinstall because no module named operator!!!
<Ephexeve_laptop> Oh this will be impossible
<Trikee> SonikkuAmerica This is a screen shot of the driver in 10.10.http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4987/screenshot1wan.png..but when i open this in 12.04 its all just blank?
<lhuang> requiem1:  Yes, I'm pretty sure it installed properly
<alen_> proprietary driver? good goy..
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Is this Xubuntu?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: why don't you just start by deleting the stuff that ended up in /usr/local/bin from your custom python 2.7.3 install?
<zorgs> tongcx, like if you run a web server system service, it will be owned by a special user, generally "www" or something, depends on distro
<Trikee> ubuntu
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: then focus on getting apt back in order
<teslas_moustache> 12.04 boots to black screen after kernel update.
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: becaue I dunno what to delete!
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: what do you have in /usr/local/bin that you want to keep?  Delete the complement.
<lhuang> requiem1, when I try to install something in Crossover it tells me OpenGL doesnt work
<zorgs> zorgs, if you want it to make some local content available (generally this is what a web server does), it won't work if you want it to access stuff in your user folders
<zorgs> oops
<zorgs> tongcx, if you want it to make some local content available (generally this is what a web server does), it won't work if you want it to access stuff in your user folders
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: (Different GNOME 2 skin then.) Anyway, your AMD/ATi driver may not be supported in Precise (12.04)
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: you say remove everything?
<lhuang> requiem1, when I've installed games and stuff it will install but wont run
<tongcx> zorgs: i see, very helpful
<zorgs> tongcx, you'd have to copy it into a dir that the www user can read, like its own default /var/www/ tree
<zorgs> tongcx, this may seem unnecessary too
<SonikkuAmerica> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: everything in /usr/local/ is from things outside the package manager.  You installed them manually
<feequilty> search french
<zorgs> tongcx, but the reason for this is, if your web server is somehow exploited so it executes some mailicous code
<Trikee> Thats what im thinking? Is that any thing i can do?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: ok, done deleted
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: Pastebin the output of [ sudo lshw -C video ].
<zorgs> tongcx, that code can do stuff that the www user can, since the www user is the owner of the process
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<zorgs> tongcx, there's only so much damage it can do... not that much
<zorgs> tongcx, if it can't access your user files
<zorgs> tongcx, or it only has "r--" access
<feequilty> french personn on the tchat ?
<zorgs> tongcx, can't really screw you over by deleting your stuff or changin it now can it? :)
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/k1PzqgTxfPHRycgiZv4K/
<Trikee> Ok i will try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DJones> !fr | feequilty
<ubottu> feequilty: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<glenn_> how can help me with office 2010 and wine
<allie83> jrib: chrome keeps having to "kill page" not to inpressed...anything i could do at all to try and restore firefox...remove then re-add adobe and flash...any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> !wine | glenn_
<ubottu> glenn_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tongcx> zorgs: for secrete data, i probably want '---', right?
<excito> nibbler, this sounds like an issue I am experiencing,and it also has a fix - http://souriguha.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/how-to-solve-problem-with-thinkpadkslowd-kworker-on-linux-kernel-2-35-2-36/ Of course atm I am running 3.5.0 kernel - would the fix be still valid?Just don't want to crash the system
<zorgs> tongcx, yeah of course, note that this works for local processes, if you don't allow access to your machine, having stuff readable doesn't matter...
<jsn> What's a good room for bind9 questions? I did an update and now my bind9 is no longer working.
<jsn> Here is _all_ I can see from the logs: http://pastebin.ca/2317110 (bind9 isn't starting)
<jrib> allie83: did you get a chance to pastebin that about:plugins info?
<tongcx> zorgs: em, thanks a lot, really clearified my mind
<zorgs> tongcx, I mean it won't make it readable to anyone. Just anyone LOCAL on your machine. Which nobody other than you... and maybe a server that you're running. Still, extra security precations are always good.
<zorgs> tongcx, glad to be of help
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: If you pasted it I missed it.
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: any clue?
<Trikee> SonikkuAmerica Hope this helps http://pastebin.com/Lzj9J3Pz
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: not yet.  Looking at what causes this
<Ephexeve_laptop> basicly dpkg needs python
<Ephexeve_laptop> and the python I installed didnt bring _struct with it
<musixauce3000> Greetings Ubuntu community!
<allie83> jrib: about=plugins i get a google search result page
 * jsn admonishes himself for not giving greetings.
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: So it's a Mobility Radeon HD 3400. There are known issues with the prop driver starting with !Oneiric.
<nibbler> excito: sounds good, you won't crash anything there i guess. just do the step from 7. and test it, if its working make it permanent like described in 9.
<teslas_moustache> anyone have an idea of how to fix this? 12.04 doesn't boot after kernel update to 3.5
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: well dpkg doesn't need python afaik but it is trying to configure the python-minimal package and part of that involves importing _struct but it can't find it, yes.  It isn't using the python you installed anymore though
<jrib> allie83: : not =
<excito> thank you nibbler,how does one 'make myself root though?'
<zorgs> i'm out cheers every1
<musixauce3000> lol jsn. I was wondering if this is the location where I might procure some help for myself
<nibbler> excito: sudo -i
<excito> nibbler: 'open shell(terminal I suppose?) and become root
<jsn> I have a tricky startup error with bind9. There is no error message, so nothing to google for. The startup logging just stops. Oh, strace! Duh.
<excito> thank you
<jsn> musixauce3000: It can be helpful.
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Hmmm
<Ephexeve_laptop> damn..
<allie83> jrib: sorry ...what am i looking for here?
<musixauce3000> I have scoured the internet and found some pretty in depth and helpful blogs on the subject, but non of them seem to really address the issue I'm having
<jrib> allie83: you are pastebinning what you see
<allie83> jrib:how do i pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | allie83
<ubottu> allie83: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Trikee> Oh ok..So what do you suggest,? i move to another distro?
<jsn> Hmm, strace doesn't work so well when starting named in a chroot jail, let me try without the jail.
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: You might cut to a different DE, something that's less graphics-intense, such as Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<jerad> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: To do that just grab an ISO, burn it to disc or USB, and select "Upgrade to {X|L}ubuntu 12.04 LTS"
<Trikee> SonikkuAmerica Ok, thanks for your time.
<SonikkuAmerica> Trikee: You're welcome! Enjoy Ubuntu!
<excito> nibbler: thank you for the help. Hope this works,I inputed the cmd and will see how it works. Should it say anything(i.e. do in the terminal or respond with e.g. - something changed or done) after i've pasted the cmd?It just seems to return me to the non-root possibility of writing something
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: no solution right?
<nibbler> excito: no, you just wrote some text into a virtual file that controls kernel behaviour.... to output there...
<maitake> Trikee.. maybe try a minimal cd install and then install a desktop environment?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: what's happening now when you run "python"?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: I enter the shell of 2.7.3
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: can you do "import _struct"?
<excito> nibbler: perfect,hope I see no more of the hangs. If so,will make it permanent as you said. Thanks a lot,much appreciated from a newly converted windows user :)
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: wait, 2.7.3?
<nibbler> excito: but you should be root still afterwards (exit to leave) - you might see something in dmesg that confirms the action, but if you don't get an error, it basically means success
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Yeps
<Ephexeve_laptop> I overwrote the stuff from 2.7.2 man
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: what's the output of "type python"?
<nibbler> excito: welcome
<musixauce3000> Well... the problem I'm having is that I can't seem to get sound to play through my HDMI port.
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: python is hashed (/usr/bin/python)
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: so you passed some arguments to ./configure?
<allie83> jrib:sorry have never done this before what am i to send you so you can see what im seeing? sorry newbie of sorts
<jrib> allie83: just select all the text and put it up on pastebin
<allie83> jrib: have done that
<jrib> allie83: now you give the link here
<excito> nibbler: yep,just checked - still root after the cmd. thanks
<musixauce3000> As I said I've already followed instructions from several blogs and troubleshooting pages but I still can't get mine to work
<miszczo> hello i have problem witch resolution on ubuuntu 12.10 witch nvidia driver. I have only 1920x1200 in my ibmt61p. I would like to have 640x480 to play counter strike?
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562484/plain/
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: first time I did make install adn that's it, second time when configuring (because the first gave me an error, I did) ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-shared
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: ah, ok, then that's bad.  Yes, you overwrote it by doing that.  I didn't realize you had installed it twice
<musixauce3000> This blog got me the closest to resolving the issue I've been, but alas it did not solve it
<musixauce3000> http://jaysdesktop.blogspot.com/2011/10/enabling-hdmi-audio-out-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: exactly
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: So no way to fix this?
<jrib> allie83: well I don't what the issue would be.  Seems like you're using adobe's flash
<allie83> jrib: and i've gotten all the automatic updates since install too...so that's why i'm lost :S
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: you can try reinstalling all the base python packages at once I guess.  No idea if it will work
<jrib> allie83: it used to work?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: how's that?
<allie83> jrib: no i haven't had any video since i installed ubuntu...what did i miss?
<jrib> allie83: what video card do you have?
<allie83> not sure
<jrib> allie83: lsusb | grep -i vga
<shwouchk> hello
<means> Hello. How can I bind some key to disable a set of other keys?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: maybe something like: apt-get install --reinstall python python2.7 python-minimal python2.7-minimal # I'm fairly doubtful this will work though
<shwouchk> Is there an event somewhere for the insertion or removal of a screen?
<allie83> jrib: as sudo in terminal?
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Nop, the same
<Inoki> Yo all, can anyone recommend a desktop environment that has the best peripheral management? To be exact, I need to get mouse acceleration properly working, i.e. real fast.
<Hwkiller> Inoki: any of them should do fine
<SolarisBoy> Inoki: unity allows control of acceslleration/sensitivity of mouse
<Hwkiller> or you can use xset 1 1
<Inoki> Hwkiller: well, Xfce doesn't.
<SolarisBoy> Inoki: open dash and type mouse
<Hwkiller> er, xset m 1
<SolarisBoy> oh yea =)
<Inoki> sorry, forgot to add I'm using Xfce 4.10 currently, but tried many settings all of which to no avail.
<means> Hello. How can I bind some key to disable a set of other keys? Or how to bind mouse action to disable certain keys?
<alen> the friends at debian told me that ubuntu sells my information to amazon, is this true?
<Inoki> hence looking for a DE that has peripheral management that actually works.
<Hwkiller> Inoki: quickly change mouse accel in terminal with: xset m 1 1
<Hwkiller> but both gnome and kde work
<Inoki> Hwkiller: so you suggest to install Unity over XFCE 4.10?
<alen> does Ubuntu collect my data and sel to amazon?
<Hwkiller> dude, it's up to you. I think if all you want to change is your mouse accel, then just run the command I gave you, lol
<SolarisBoy> xset sounds pretty good to me - then you can run whatever DE you want right?
<SolarisBoy> xset should work
<allie83> jrib: i enter that command and brings me back to prompt...it tells me nothing about my video card...no info
<Hwkiller> yup
<Hwkiller> xset m [multiplier] [threshold]; xset m 1 1 means "multiply it by 1, after going 1 pixel", or "no accel"
<DJones> alen: No it doesn't send your information to Amazon
<shwouchk> Hello
<Hwkiller> alen: and if you're concerned, you can remove the amazon shopping lens
<Inoki> Hwkiller: I'd need it real speedy.
<jrib> allie83: sorry, I meant lspci
<shwouchk> What event can I use to detect a monitor being (un)plugged?
<Hwkiller> Inoki: so change it to something like xset m 2 1
<Hwkiller> twice as fast, always
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: did nothing happen?
<Inoki> Hwkiller: I'll try, thanks! :)
<Hwkiller> or xset m 10 5; multiply speed by 10 after going 5 pixels in one second
<alen> I'm concerned about it because at the debian channel the claims were loud that they do so
<Hwkiller> (I think it's per second; can't remember)
<alen> i have no idea how to remove the shopping lens D:
<Hwkiller> ah
<DJones> !adlens | alen
<ubottu> alen: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<allie83> jrib: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Hwkiller> alen: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<alen> thx!
<Hwkiller> np
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: Nothing..
<jrib> !nvidia | allie83
<ubottu> allie83: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Inoki> Hwkiller: one last thing, what are the default values, should I want to go back?
<Hwkiller> Inoki: not sure; I always just disable accel altogether.
<allie83> jrib: will this link from the bot help?
<Inoki> Hwkiller: and you do that by typing xset m ? ? I think it's disabled by default. When I ran xfconf it has shown mouse accel at 0.000.
<alen> I recently installed Archey for ubuntu and made it start up with the opening of a new terminal, each time I get following error followed by regular archey though: df: `/root/.gvfs': Permission denied
<alen> what do
<ikonia> alen: you shouldn't be running as root
<Hwkiller> Inoki: I don't know! lol; I think it resets when X resets
<alen> aw damn
<Hwkiller> dunno what the default values are
<Inoki> Hwkiller: :D Ok :D
<jrib> allie83: if you haven't installed your drivers from nvidia, it may
<alen> Any tip on how to not run it as root? it's really annoying to see it pop up each time
<alen> alen@ubuntu:~$ df: `/root/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ikonia> alen: what have you done to your machine
<ikonia> alen: why have you got mounted file systems as root
<ikonia> (user space mounted)
<allie83> jrib: use nvidia current?
<alen> I installed archey and followed some commands from the website to install it D:
<ikonia> alen: .gvfs isn't anything to do with archy
<ikonia> alen: I suggest quicly rebooting and testing df again
<Hwkiller> are you running a gnome sessions as root?
<Hwkiller> session*
<Hwkiller> (unity)
<efuse> hey
<alen> ok will do thanks ikonia brb
<efuse> is there a less 'thick' version of unity, for situations where screen space is at a premium?
<ikonia> efuse: unity just has a side bar...nothing more
<ikonia> how much less than that do you want ?
<efuse> yes, and it takes up a ton of space
<efuse> i want it to be as thin as cinnamon
<SolarisBoy> and you can change the size of the icons which makes it slimmer
<ClientAlive> I have a problem with evolution mail. The color of the highlight bar (when email items are highlighted) as well as header information in the displayed email is black and the text can not be read in these areas (information in the to, from, and subject fields). I have looked in Edit > Settings but don't see anything to do with editing the appearance. It is the only application on this machine that does that. The other applications appear
<ClientAlive> fine.
<ikonia> efuse: set it to auto hide
<ClientAlive> What can I do?
<Disk1of5> hey all, hope some one can guide me in the  right direction, i have a dual monitor setup.. i have had for years since ubuntu 5.10 and i have always used Twinview i hear that nvidia is phasing that out in favor for Randr support.. just wondering im using nvidia 310.14... can just disable twinview and using something else now?...
<SolarisBoy> word
<efuse> i don't want it hidden, i want it visibible and thin
<ikonia> ClientAlive: have you changed themes ?
<SolarisBoy> efuse: install myunity and make it thin then
<ClientAlive> ikonia: in fact I did
<efuse> myunity does it? thanks.
<SolarisBoy> i think you can also do it from appearance tab too
<ikonia> ClientAlive: probably a theme problem then, put it back to normal
<SolarisBoy> without installing anything else - it's icon size afaik.
<ClientAlive> it's currently that kde gorilla thingy
<SolarisBoy> ew
<ClientAlive> ikonia: and if I like my theme?
<feno70> hi
<ClientAlive> ikonia: is there any way to edit parts of the theme?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: talk to the person who made the theme and ask them to fix it, or learn how the theme works
<alen> ikonia
<ikonia> alen: yes ?
<ClientAlive> Can anyone explain how themes in ubuntu 12.04 work?
<alen> It fixed itself, thanks a lot :D
<alen> just with restarting
<ClientAlive> Is it possible to edit parts of a theme?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: they are a set of files with basically a theme file that acts the same as a css
<SolarisBoy> ClientAlive: thats probably a deep topic for this generic channel
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it's well documented on the kde website (I assume you're using kde based on your kde theme comment earlier)
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: can you pastebin?
<alen> What is you guys opinion on Chromium?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: there are also docs on the ubuntu wiki
<ClientAlive> SolarisBoy: ikonia: ok. Well I thought maybe there were settings (gui frontend way).
<ClientAlive> grrr
<Disk1of5> can some one help me out with Twinview.. do i still have to use it for proper dual monitor support in ubuntu 12.10 with the nvidia 310.14 drivers?
<ClientAlive> that's why I'm here and not reading a wiki
<ClientAlive> if you don't know then fine
<ikonia> I do know
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: pastebin what?
<SolarisBoy> there are and they expose what they expose - if you want to do custom you can - create a theme - so check the docs etc ClientAlive
<ikonia> I'm using my own custom theme at the moment
<ClientAlive> how about allow me to see if any of the other 1808 people here might know
<newbie4s3m> ./s irc.act-crew.org
<allie83> jrib: i want to download the tar.gz correct?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it's quite hard to explain is you haven't done any research on it
<unborn> ClientAlive, ask them :)
<ikonia> ClientAlive: after you've grasped the basics, it's easier to be specific then
<SolarisBoy> which is probably why the point to documentation was the right thing to do.
<Fang> so I'm trying to install iTunes on 12.10 and everything I've found says find it on playonlinux but it's not there for me. any advice?
<ClientAlive> ikonia: ok, ok. It's just that I have no intention of devoting much effort to this particular issue. Perhaps that means I switch to a differnt them then (if there are not settings that are easily found).
<ClientAlive> ikonia: thx man
<jrib> allie83: no, just got to software sources and then the drivers tab
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: what happened when you tried with --reinstall
<Ephexeve_laptop> Yhg1s: http://bpaste.net/show/C3c5Jk7YzIq0tv18S26n/
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: I'll be back in ~15
<Inoki> Hwkiller: tried, on the desktop the mouse runs like hell, in Steam to no avail, but thanks.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it's a bit like saying " how do I edit the banned on my website's css" if you've got no idea how CSS works...it's tough
<unborn> Fang, just install file then
<Fang> I'm not sure how, I'm new to all this
<mtx_1980> #list
<ClientAlive> ikonia: I have messed with CSS  little when I created a custom theme for eclipse
<unborn> Fang, playonlinux support windows stuff even if they are not on list.. but crapware like itunes man I would suggest to you using windows installation as a virtual..
<auronandace> !itunes | Fang
<ubottu> Fang: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ClientAlive> ikonia: Just that I don't know what document to edit for this particular issue
<ikonia> ClientAlive: I'm using it as an example of how hard it is to tell people how to change things in CSS if they have no idea what css is
<alen> fang try: sudo apt-get install iTunes
<ikonia> Fang: that won't work
<ikonia> Fang: itunes is not available for linux
<alen> oy
<mtx_1980> hoow can i ask for help?
<Fang> well I just need something that will put songs on my ipod since the default music player wont
<alen> Mplayer?
<ikonia> mtx_1980: just ask
<alen> Try Mplayer mate
<mtx_1980> ok
<mtx_1980> t
<auronandace> !ipod | Fang
<ubottu> Fang: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mtx_1980> i need to install skype, but it dont appears on software center
<ClientAlive> well I know what css is. I'm a comp sci student studying to become a developer for crip sake. I know C, C++, some Jave, HTML, some Javascript, and some CSS and XML.
 * adam|away is now away: away from keyboard
 * adam|x is back from: away from keyboard (been away for 1s)
<auronandace> !skype | mtx_1980
<ubottu> mtx_1980: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<unborn> ipod is horrible device.. nice android phone will play even oggs and have equalizer.. :)
<caz> Hi there, does anyonw have an idea why my Ubuntu breaks when using separate x-screen (no DE working correctly, multiple systray, no power button, multiple screen selector...etc) and working when using twinview?
<ikonia> !away > adam|x
<ubottu> adam|x, please see my private message
<ikonia> unborn: not interestd in a ipod review, thanks
<ClientAlive> anyhow, thx tho
<Fang> lol well I don't really have the money to just go get a new one lol
<unborn> ikonia, didnt say single word to you
<alen> Androis -> botnet
<unborn> thanks
<alen> *android
<ikonia> alen: please stop talking nonsense
<allie83> jrib: sorry am lost now ...have found files for my version ubuntu now what?
<ikonia> unborn: the user didn't ask for an ipod review, he asked for a music play that will allow communication with his ipod
<alen> b-but they collect a load of data, i saw on documentary about google, same as google chrome look it up
<mtx-1980> i need to install skype, but it dont appears on software center
<mtx-1980> i did on terminal e the server said dont exist
<jrib> allie83: why aren't you using the hardware drivers tab in Software Sources?
<ikonia> alen: please stop talking nonsense
<unborn> ikonia, i am free to express my mind even if you dont like it
<ikonia> unborn: actually you're not
<ikonia> unborn: it's an ubuntu support channel.
<caz> mtx-1980, You can find it on skype website
<unborn> what is wrong with you ikonia
<alen> that's why i use chromium, it's open source and maintained by community without all the private data gathering bs
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: you could try grabbing the .debs for those packages (for your ubuntu version) and installing them with dpkg
<mtx-1980> ok
<mtx-1980> ty
<DJones> !coc | unborn
<ubottu> unborn: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<allie83> jrib: b/c i don't know where that is
<mtx-1980> i wiil try
<adam|x> ikonia, ubottu, i saw it. my bad
<ikonia> adam|x: no problem
<Fang> thank yall for the help :)
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: which ones?
<unborn> okay i see :) moron simple.. im going back to debian channel.. cya! :)
<adam|x> While I'm here, what's the consensus on the ubuntu phones?
<jrib> Ephexeve_laptop: python python2.7 python-minimal and python2.7-minimal
<caz> None has already encounter my issue?
<jrib> allie83: you can run "software-properties-gtk" in a shell
<ClientAlive> ahh screw it. I guess my question just isn't intersting or people don't 'feel' like addressing it. I know two programming languages proficiently, two scripting language pretty well, html xml and css. I WOULD UNDERSTAND.
<ClientAlive> EFF IT
<ikonia> ClientAlive: then read
<ikonia> ClientAlive: if it's that simple - just read the doc and get a basic idea
<allie83> jrib: sorry your beyond me now...i'm looking at this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers
<ikonia> ClientAlive: and please cut out the "eff it" comments
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you've been here enough time to know the rules
<jrib> allie83: type "software-properties-gtk" in a terminal and press enter.  Then go to the "Additional Drivers" tab
<ClientAlive> ikonia: so 1811 other people can ask thier questions and get information but I have to go read eh? And what, you speak for the other 1810 as well?
<ClientAlive> I guess I"m not surprised
<ikonia> ClientAlive: no, that's not what I said
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you where complaining that no-one had answered and how skilled you where
<allie83> jrib: software sources has opened but i don't see additional driver tab
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it should be quite simple for you to read the skinning/theme docs and grasp it
<ikonia> ClientAlive: then I'd be happy to answer and specific questions you have
<jrib> allie83: what ubuntu version is this?
<ClientAlive> I just have one question and I'm outa here. 'WHY WOULD I BE TREATED DIFFERENTLY THAN ANYONE ELSE HERE???'
<allie83> jrib: 12.04 lts
<alen> most recent?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you are not being treated different, please dump the caps
<jrib> allie83: ok, run "jockey-gtk" then
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 with gnome classic de ... i recently added a second monitor, it worked fine till i rebooted ... on reboot the bios POST is displayed on both monitors & GRUB is displayed on both monitors ... when it gets to the lightdm login, i loose one monitor ... at the desktop i have to use the "display settings" to toggle the inactive monitor off then back on ... what can i do to not have to go through that kludge ?
<SunMoonStar> so for those who were helping me reinstall grub (if you're still here), when I boot from the HD, i just get a grub prompt
<SunMoonStar> and have no idea what to type
<caz> Tex_Nick, You would be glad that your 2nd monitor works... Mine does not...
<Ascavasaion> I installed MAME in ubuntu... I was wondering if someone could tell me where to find MAME games for it now?
<caz> Ascavasaion, On the internet dude ;)
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: not something this channel would help you with
<Ascavasaion> ikonia, oh... Um, any idea where I could ask?
<ikonia> no
<caz> Ascavasaion, Google has tons of answers... You would have a look on it
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Okies
<Ascavasaion> caz: Thank you.
<allie83> jrib: going to restart...fingers crossed brb
<yumbo> hi, how do I enable vsync? (using intel graphics)
<Tex_Nick> caz : did your second monitor work to start with ?
<eanderson_> Other than the methods listed at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html is there another way to make the xrandr configuration stick?
<eanderson_> Sessions and startup seem to ignore the script i configured there.
<eanderson_> speaking of that what file back the sessions and startup control applet?
<allie83> jrib: i chose the recommended driver and still no video...what am i missing?
<roach> how do i install java?
<Myrtti> !java | roach
<ubottu> roach: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<allie83> jrib: installed the recommended drivers and rebooted...still no video
<Myrtti> roach: I prefer the webupd8 method, if you need the Oracle one. if not, openjdk one should do nicely
<glenn_> need help with activating office 2010
<ikonia> glenn_: ?
<TheFlipside> hello?
<glenn_> yes ikonia
<TheFlipside> phew
<ikonia> glenn_: can you expand on that ?
<ikonia> glenn_: you know this is ubuntu - for ubuntu help?
<piero> Do you know and trust privatetunnel.com ?
<KromiX> u need help with activating office 2010?
<KromiX> so why are u here ? :P
<roach> Myrtti, what about 'Sun's JVM'?
<glenn_> i now ikonia but i have installed office 2010
<glenn_> by wine
<TheFlipside> i dont trust anyone
<Myrtti> roach: that's a bit on the old side now
<jrib> allie83: don't know then
<Myrtti> roach: that's basically replaced by Oracle Java since they bought Sun
<TheFlipside> welcome to the news, 1 year ago
<allie83> jrib: oh goodie....maybe now that ihave the correct driver i should remove and re-install jave and such?
<KromiX> looks like activation fails via wine? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<eanderson_> damn you arandr!  I want the settings you make to be permanent!
<KromiX> looks like maybe a workaround in the comments
<KromiX> go try it
<ikonia> glenn_: so you activate it the same as windows,
<ikonia> glenn_: if there is something specific not working in wine #winehq may help
<KromiX> glenn_ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<roach> thank you, Myrtti
<jamesgcd> Hey guys, is anyone here able to help me out with an grub/installation problem involving UEFI at all? I'd be thankful for any assistance :)
<multipack> if i can jamesgcd
<multipack> hope i dont make a complete fool of myself lol
<allie83> jrib: would it be better to download the file and install it myself thru the terminal?
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 with gnome classic de ... i recently added a second monitor, it worked fine till i rebooted ... on reboot the bios POST is displayed on both monitors & GRUB is displayed on both monitors ... when it gets to the lightdm login, i loose one monitor ... at the desktop i have to use the "display settings" to toggle the inactive monitor off then back on ... what can i do to not have to go through that kludge ?
<jamesgcd> well, thanks for offering multipack :). Basically, my laptop was updated to use UEFI once windows 8 was released, and I tried modifying windows 8 to use UEFI to boot to simplify installing various linux distributions (previously it booted with legacy bios support). Now though, I'm not offered the option to dualboot with ubuntu when installing it and I was wondering if you'd have any idea why ^_^?
<alen> I have a strange issue with ubuntu, my laptop overheats and crashes easily on it wile it runs just fine on Vista?
<alen> and has barely any heating on vista at all
<alen> What can i do?
<futa> just use vista
<sddhrthrt> futa: ?!
<tbruff13> I need help with kde 4.10
<tbruff13> on Kubuntu I cannot move icons around
<futa> is anyone in this session interested in ubuntu touch devices?
<alen> b-but muh freedoms, i still want to stay on Ubuntu and know the reason behind the drastic overheating issues + eventual crashing
<multipack> jamesgcd, what make of laptop?
<futa> I can only use QML to develop apps for touch devices, and use only quickly to develop ubuntu apps, but as they say
<joker_> i love python.
<futa> the code is shared
<jamesgcd> HP Pavillion dv6 - I feel like I should say this as its relevant to the problem: my BIOS has a "legacy mode", which lets it load operating systems which arent configured for UEFI. I still have to use this to load Windows 8 because if I load windows 8 without it, in UEFI modem it does load but bluescreens. I've essentially configured it to be abe to load through both but screwed up somewhere and I'm trying to avoid having to reinstal
<DJones> futa: Try #ubuntu-touch thats the channel for phone & tablet devices
<allie83> well that's nice....one thing didn't work so now i get no help at all...i appreciate your time jrib i see you've been busy but i'm still at square one and getting no more help...will figure it out on the my own i guess
<recon_lap> alen: when it overheats are the fans running max or not running. are your temperature sensors setup correctly
<alen> they are running on max
<futa> thanks djones
<alen> it's real strange
<jrib> allie83: well did flash work in chrome when you tried it?
<alen> where can I check my temperature sensors?
<multipack> apt-get install lm-sensors then configure them
<alen> i'm pretty certain the issue is due to ubuntu since as I mentioned on vista it just runs fine and doesn't overheat at all
<alen> willdo multi thx
<multipack> sudo sensors-detect and answer yes to everything
<multipack> to read temps just type sensor
<alen> ty! on it
<multipack> jamesgcd, im searhing frantically but cant see a solution, i havent dual booted, but i had a nightmare getting ubuntu server installed with my new board, i had no experiance of uefi before
<allie83> jrib:chrome msg: couldn't load shockwave
<alen> no command sensor found? D:
<jrib> allie83: how are you actually testing?  What site are you visiting?
<jamesgcd> multipack, its okay if you can't find anything thanks for trying :). Admittedly, its going to be a rare problem since it only really effects hardware from 2010-2012 *AND* people who've upgraded from windows 7 to 8 *AND* tried to convert from using legacy booting to UEFI booting, thanks for all your help so far though ^_^
<allie83> jrib: have checked video on youtube and games on facebook
<jrib> allie83: give one specific site you are testing on chrome now
<allie83> you tube
<tbruff13> can someone help me please
<jrib> allie83: and what happens at youtube?
<jamesgcd> multipack as for your server, it shouldnt be too dissimilar to installing before UEFI - as long as theres only Ubuntu anyway ! if you have any specific problems I'll try help you search for them :p
<allie83> jrib: i get the puzzle piece where video should be and msg couldn't load plugin
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Regarding your issue
<SunMoonStar> hi
<multipack> alen  sudo apt-get install lm-sensors...sudo sensors-detect..answer y to everything then type sensors, if you get an error there is a bit of text you need to run if you get the sensors notfound error
<jrib> allie83: and what happens in firefox when you visit youtube?
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Does it look like grub> or grub rescue> ?
<intrader> Good afternoon all - For some time my laptop has been overheating and shutting down (Lenovo t61p with Linux 12.10). I run Psensors (temp2 goes over 97C) and laptop shuts down. Problem showed up recently after an auto-update. by Update Manager. Application I am runing is a is firefox with any video clip (specially in full screen mode). Problem does not show up in Windows XP and FIrefox on same clip.
<SunMoonStar> grub>
<multipack> jamesgcd,  i had to make a efi boot partition before it would work
<ZadYree> Question: I'm about to reinstall my system(keeping /home dir), but I'm using cryptsetup, which complicated the process. Any idea how to proceed?
<allie83> jrib: black box where video should be but i have stills on the side of other videos...click on the,...black box where the video should be
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: I made some notes and I think that for /dev/sda4 is where linux is, I would need to do "root (hd0,3)" and then "kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4" and then boot
<CdK1> hi *
<CdK1> any ideas with this xvba_video: driver does not support H.264
<CdK1> ?
<tbruff13> I can´t move the icons in kde 4.10 and I need help to figure out why
<SunMoonStar> SonikkuAmerica: firstly I am not sure if that's right and secondly I wouldn't want to do that each time
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Don't forget initrd
<escott> jamesgcd, can you run "sudo parted -l"
<SunMoonStar> oh yea, initrd /boot/<tab>
<jrib> allie83: http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/ you see badgers here?
<SunMoonStar> but would I have to do these each time? haven't tried these commands yet
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: Yeah, it's [ set root=(hd0,3) ] and then the commands you listed
<alen> sensors works now thx!
<alen> Core 0:       +73.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<alen> Core 1:       +71.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<escott> jamesgcd, if the install CD is booted in efi mode it looks only for a gpt partitioned disk. also in the installer check if /sys/firmware/ directory contains an efi/uefi directory
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: If no GRUB bootloader shows up
<SunMoonStar> oh, set
<alen> it's normal temperature now but Im sure it will heat up eventually
<alen> and i don't know the reason D:
<allie83> jrib: no badgers
<multipack> alen its possessed !
<SunMoonStar> so [ set root=(hd0,3) ] and then [ root (hd0,e ] again and etc..
<leptone> does anyone know how i can highlight text and get text -to-speech like in OS X lion? 12.04
<SunMoonStar> hd0,3)*
<SunMoonStar> ?
<jamesgcd> escott, I'll have to remake the liveDVD to try that unfortunately, though thats not really the problem. I'd happily now use the legacy boot mode just to have gotten ubuntu working, but that has the same problem. I've not got an issue with getting Ubuntu itself to work - the problem is doing it while getting windows 8 to also work since I need windows for compatibility reasons :p
<alen> ._. what do
<Inoki> Any Ubuntu Gamer here? Running Steam?
<Physicist> What is the difference between: mp3, ogg, wav and flac?
<alen> Inoki if you want to get tf2 hat just install google virtual machine then run ubuntu from there
<allie83> jrib: in firefox or chromium...i must be missing something silly somewhere
<alen> to get tux penguin if that's what you're most likely looking for
<Inoki> alen: no thanks, I need to ask about mouse accel under Steam.
<jamesgcd>  escott, in either legacy boot mode, or UEFI boot mode, Ubuntu/grub can't detect any other operating systems which is really inconvenient, though if I risk installing it anyway I could probably manually add windows to grub if it cant find it itself, do you think that'd work? (if I kept using legacy boot)
<escott> Physicist, compressed with patents, compressed (better) without patents, raw uncompressed, lossless compression
<alen> oh ok
<jrib> allie83: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<dbe> Physicist, They are different types of audio encoding. mp3, ogg are different types of lossy compression codecs, flac is a lossless compression codec, and wav is raw.
<Inoki> Is there anyone running Steam?
<Physicist> What format is better? mp3, ogg, flac or wave?
<dondy> is there a way to get the launcher bar to auto-hide reliably? (more often than not i have to mouse over it repeatedly so it shows) reveal sensitivity seems to be a no-op
<dbe> Physicist, ogg.
<Physicist> What format is better? mp3, ogg, flac or wave?
<alen> multipack[A[A[A[A[ACore 0:       +73.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<alen> Core 1:       +71.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<bekks> !best | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> !best | Physicist
<alen> multipac what can I do to reduce overheating on ubuntu ?
<leptone> what is the best textToSpeech app for ubuntu 12.04? specifically for use in firefox.
<Physicist> I want quality..
<Physicist> I want quality..
<escott> jamesgcd, we need some recon on what you have on the system. how is the disk partitioned. in what mode is the installer booting, in what mode is ubuntu booting
<escott> Physicist, flac
<Inoki> No Ubuntu gamers >.>
<bekks> Physicist: Then use RAW Wave.
<escott> Physicist, free LOSSLESS audio codec
<jamesgcd> Inoki, whats your problem with steam?
<Inoki> jamesgcd: Heya, well, I just need to check something with someone.
<Inoki> jamesgcd: Just to be sure.
<jamesgcd> inoki I dont have steam installed on ubuntu at the moment but I've gotten it working: whats the issue :p?
<allie83> jrib: ran get update now it says The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<Physicist> Thank you all. So flac and wav is best in quality..
<jrib> allie83: what was the output from the command I gave?
<Inoki> jamesgcd: Well, for this I believe it's a necessity to have it installed. I need to compare mouse settings, since I'm not sure is my issue DE specific. I basically need to check, that if one increases mouse acceleration under Unity if it works under Steam also, because for me, under Xfce 4.10 the accel works on desktop, but not under Steam.
<jamesgcd> escott: /sda1 contains windows' boot partition, /sda2 contains windows itself. I'm aware for UEFI I need a partition containing boot data, but as I said, it would prevent me loading windows since it bluescreens with UEFI. If I bootup ubuntu either in legacy or UEFI mode, windows 8 doesn't appear as a detected OS
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: No, just [ set root=(hd0,3) ], then the [ linux ... ] command, then the [ initrd ... ] command, then [ boot ]
<SonikkuAmerica> SunMoonStar: (Pardon my lateness)
<escott> jamesgcd, could you please just run sudo parted -l
<SunMoonStar> by linux.. command do you mean kernel /boot command
<allie83> jrib: flashplugin-installer:
<allie83>   Installed: 11.2.202.270ubuntu0.12.04.1
<allie83>   Candidate: 11.2.202.270ubuntu0.12.04.1
<allie83>   Version table:
<allie83>  *** 11.2.202.270ubuntu0.12.04.1 0
<allie83>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
<allie83>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/multiverse i386 Packages
<FloodBot1> allie83: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbe> Physicist, flac has lossless compression, same quality. They require some harddrive though, audiofiles tend to be large when uncompressed.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin | allie83
<ubottu> allie83: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jamesgcd> Inoki: ah no, steam games may or may not use your desktop preferences. It depends on the game: some games might have an option to fix that, others don't. For example, team fortress 2 I think has an option to use either the desktop environment settings or read them directly from X
<jamesgcd> Inoki: its an issue with linux gaming in general, not just with steam
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562776/
<Physicist> dbe: Thank you. Understood.
<allie83> sorry..forgot about pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> allie83: I have a workaround if you're getting the "flashplugin-installer wants additional data downloads" thing
<jrib> allie83: you should fix the issues with your sources
<Inoki> jamesgcd: thanks a lot! I believe this has to be fixed from Steam's side then. I thought, that maybe changing DEs would help.
<loticdescant77> Hi guys, does anyone know of a room where I can get help installing calibre combined tools for linux?
<jamesgcd> Escott, sorry, I'll have to do it later because I dont have the livecd with me at the moment :(! Thanks for your advice though, I'll note it down and if I'm here later and youre still willing to help I'll go ahead and do that ;)
<allie83> jrib: what do you mean by that
<jrib> loticdescant77: calibre is in the repositories
<SonikkuAmerica> allie83: Run [ software-properties-gtk ]
<newbie-4th-day> hey :) how can i nstall ubuntu in a USb Flash drive ... ?
<alen> where do i disable the unity desktop environment I think it is the cause of overheating my laptop
<Physicist> I am extracting some classical music from cd's.. The original format is wav, but, I have some choices.
<loticdescant77> jrib, I successfully installed calibre, but need to install the combined tools.
<SonikkuAmerica> allie83: (Run [ software-properties-kde ] if you have Kubuntu)
<jrib> allie83: you mentioned that there were issues with keys/signatures and your pastebin indicates duplicate lines in your repository sources
<jrib> loticdescant77: what are these?
<jamesgcd> newbie-4th-day : I'd recommend using the program you can download here - http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - it'll configure your USB stick to be able to load a distribution of your choice
<loticdescant77> jrib they are tools that help with conversion of ebooks from one vendor to another.
<ckoch786> Does anyone know how I can install emacs in 9.10? I would upgrade but I cannot because it is the version we use at work and upgrading breaks the build
<jrib> loticdescant77: do they have a homepage?
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd: i ll check this .. Thx
<Physicist> I will extract files from 14 cd's.. Lots classical musics!
<alen> Core 0:       +80.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<alen> what do????
<allie83> jrib:software sources open...what do i choose now? or do i insert my cd-rom
<alen> it raised a LOT
<ikonia> ckoch786: you'll have to use the old-releases.ubuntu.com archive repo
<jrib> allie83: you mentioned that there were issues with keys/signatures and your pastebin indicates duplicate lines in your repository sources
<loticdescant77> Jrib, this is the site I got the info from - http://apprenticealf.wordpress.com/2012/09/
<escott> Physicist, sound-juicer can extract straight to flac
<jamesgcd> Inoki: It would be good if valve could configure steam to do that but with all the desktop environments available it is a bit of a hassle, its also something which needs to be fixed more on a game-by-game basis I think. If youre able to change the default X server values for your acceleration it might help, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration#In_xorg_configuration may be of assistance if you want to do that
<satellit_e> usb-creator-gtk  "startup disk creator" in ubuntu also works for USB
<allie83> jrib: allie83: you mentioned that there were issues with keys/signatures and your pastebin indicates duplicate lines in your repository sources....???
<jrib> allie83: what is your question?
<Physicist> escott: Well, I'm using Kubuntu, and have K3b, I think excellent and can extract in flac format too.
<allie83> jrib: what did this mean that there are duplicates.
<jrib> allie83: it means you have a repository line listed multiple times
<allie83> jrib: and how is this corrected
<jrib> allie83: remove the duplicates and leave only one
<Inoki> jamesgcd: I've tried xset m <value> <value> but to no avail also. Steam simply ignores desktop settings, hence my question, if maybe Unity would work better.
<allie83> jrib: and how do i do this?
<Inoki> jamesgcd: Because it's obvious if Steam would be optimized, then for Unity, since that's Ubuntu's default desktop.
<jrib> allie83: find the duplicates in /etc/apt/sources.list* and edit the files as needed.  I don't know if you can do this through the gui.  You can try using the gui first
<allie83> jrib: thru my terminal?
<ckoch786> <ikonia>: how do I use it?
<jrib> allie83: only if you prefer
<allie83> remember im a newbie so some of this is going way over my head
<nicolenicole> I am having a great difficulty installing or running Ubuntu Studio 12.10 from live DVD on Windows 8 Pro 64-bit with UEFI.  I cannot run the live DVD nor can I install from disc or from Wubi.exe.  Any suggestions?
<jrib> loticdescant77: well that site seems to link to a tar.gz for the tools.  So you can look inside and see if it has instructions.  And more importantly, look inside to see what is actually included and see if they're available in the repositories
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd:  actually unebootin do the same as the startup Disk creator ... it create a live USb .. instead of a live CD! and what i'm looking for is to install it in the USB flash  like if i installed in da hard drive
<Inoki> jamesgcd: And you're definitely right, that supporting all the DE environments, since new ones can emerge anytime, would be a bit of a hassle.
<Atlantic777> Does anyone know any alternative to wicd? I need cli network manager capable of using wpa2 secured networks. I just can't play with wpa_supplicant manually and wicd doesn't work.
<allie83> jrib: where do i find /etc/apt/sources.list*
<escott> nicolenicole, i would not expect wubi to work
<jrib> allie83: did you conclude you can't remove duplicates through the gui?
<jamesgcd> Inoki : true, but the problem isn't steams fault. The game is responsible for retrieving settings itself, steam is only responsible for installing the game. It'd be comparable to blaming the software center for installing a program which didnt do what you wanted to, you could always try installing unity anyway, you wouldnt need to reinstall, it only requires installing a few packages
<escott> nicolenicole, i would recommend either a real install or virtualbox
<allie83> jrib: i don't know how to find gui
<loticdescant77> jrib, i'll check the repositories. I downloaded the zip file and read the readme file, but the instructions for linux were missing and/or incomplete. But I'll check the repos.
<nicolenicole> I have 100 GB set aside for a new partition, but I cannot even run the live DVD much less get to the Ubuntu installer
<nicolenicole> when I select boot drom disc on BIOS it goes to a blank screen
<Inoki> jamesgcd: Yer, but generally it's not a good idea to mix libraries, even if they are similar. Installing Unity is a matter of minutes, so do you suggest, that for best support one should install the main edition?
<ckoch786> do I just add deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/ karmic main restricted to my sources.list?
<jamesgcd> newbie-4th-day thats true, they do the same thing but Unetbootin is cross platform and easier to work with in my opinion. You can actually use both or either, its your choice! if you want persistant storage on the USB, I know unetbootin can set that up, I'm not sure about the usb-drive-creator
<nicolenicole> *boot from disc
<jrib> allie83: software-properties-gtk is the gui for manipulating software sources
<SunMoonStar> I did a fsck yesterday and it fixed some bad sectors. Is it possible it was a fluke or should I for sure just get a new hard drive?
<allie83> jrib: software sources?
<linusoleander> I've this cron job: https://gist.github.com/oleander/4b990bb010eeba134ade
<linusoleander> Why is stuff begin printed to stdout?
<satellit_e> startup-disk-creator will do perstent usb also (only for ubuntu.iso's)
<linusoleander> Have I missed something?
<jamesgcd> Inoki: and yes/no. In theory it would work like that with Unity being the best desktop for anything due to popularity, in practice I think that doesnt work out, and that Unity with compiz is more likely to slow games down than it is to make them any better - although apparently 13.04 has reduced that issue dramaticallty
<jrib> allie83: repositories.  Where apt/synaptic/software manager get their software
<nicolenicole> has anyone else installed Ubuntu Studio 12.10 64-bit to Windows 8 Pro 64-bit with UEFI?  Window 8 seems to be using 3 partitions on a GPT partition table.
<jrib> linusoleander: stderr still gets printed
<Inoki> jamesgcd: when is 13.04 scheduled to arrive? April?
<sSs> !seen scarecrow
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<linusoleander> jrib: Yes, I know. But right now stdout is begin printed
<linusoleander> I get emails about it every day
<escott> nicolenicole, you might try to disable secure boot
<jrib> linusoleander: depends on "do-stuff" I guess
<nicolenicole> secure boot is disabled
<allie83> jrib: where do i find these repositories? in the software sources window?
<jamesgcd> Inoki: yeah, every Ubuntu release occurs in april and october.
<linusoleander> jrib: do-stuff only prints to stdout
<jrib> allie83: they're what you see listed in the software sources window, yes
<jrib> linusoleander: if you say so
<jamesgcd> inoki: although if you were willing to try the beta, the 13.04 beta ISO should be released on march 14th if I recall correctly.
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd: ok now i have  the live Usb created (with  persistance as u noticed ) :)
<allie83> jrib: i have that window up ....ubuntu softare tab is showing
<Inoki> jamesgcd: Some are already using it. But beta is beta, I intend to have a bug-free distro installed.
<jrib> linusoleander: you should just pastebin do-stuff and pastebin what you are actually seeing that you don't expect
<jrib> allie83: ok
<escott> !nomodeset | nicolenicole
<ubottu> nicolenicole: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<allie83> jrib: what do i do from here
<jamesgcd> newbie-4th-day : a thing to worry about is the persistant storage is for ANY changes. For example, if you update a program, the space used up will be part of the persistant storage space. I wouldnt really recommend upgrading a USB drive with persistent storage.
<Inoki> jamesgcd: I think I'll install the main edition, just for the sake of better support. Since I figured the main edition is the one they focus at most.
<nicolenicole> it's an HP laptop, manufactured 2011, AMD graphics
<jrib> ckoch786: depends on what you want to accomplish.  What do you want to accomplish?
<nicolenicole> *2012
<jrib> allie83: you can look for duplicates and remove them.  Like I said, I don't know if you can do that from the gui (i.e. I don't know if duplicates are actually displayed)
<sumit> hi
<jamesgcd> Inoki: and thats a fair point, and Unity does look rather pretty :). You can always upgrade to 13.04 when it comes out if you install the main edition today, or reinstall later if you wanted to. If you have enough time, you could really just keep messing around and find what works best for you
<ckoch786> jrib: I just want to install GNU Emacs in 9.10
<nicolenicole> hmmm that might be the issue, I'll try that, thanks, so you do not think it has to do with the UEFI firmware?
<allie83> jrib: they are shown under other software tab.....some say main some say main (source code) which one do i get rid of?
<jrib> ckoch786: you know 9.10 is no longer supported (this means no security updates for example)?  You should upgrade
<Inoki> jamesgcd: To me best support matters most. And since Unity is the main edition, it will be the main focus. They started out with Steam on 12.04 so I suppose they intend to work with it closely.
<linusoleander> jrib: Found it. I had a debug message that printed an empty string to stderr. Thanks :)
<jrib> allie83: the duplicates
<jrib> linusoleander: no problem ;)
<allie83> jrib: which on is the dup....main or main source code?
<jrib> allie83: since they are not the same, they are not duplicates
<Eagleman> I am trying to virtualize my complete ubuntu-server enviroment using kvm, i used clonezilla to duplicate my physical machine and copy it to the new guest OS, but when i start the guest OS my hypervisor becomes really slow, all i am able to do is login on the hypervisor but then the connections gets dropped, i did checked for duplicate ip address and there are none that are shared, any idea what
<Eagleman> could be the issue?
<leptone> can someone please help me setup festival? I'm getting this erroe festival> (SayText "Hello")
<leptone> ESD: error writing - Bad file descriptor
<leptone> #<Utterance 0x7f86a2185430>
<nicolenicole> I've tried installing both with UEFI and also in legacy mode with UEFI disabled
<ckoch786> jrib: Yes I know, we are still using at work and upgrading breaks the build
<jrib> ckoch786: your line looked right.  You may want to add multiverse and universe too
<jamesgcd> Inoki: True, if stability is your main concern 12.04 is probably best. The only thing I feel like would be important if you do choose to update is that you wouldn't be able to go from 12.04 -> 13.04 in a single upgrade procedure, you'd need to go from 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04, you can however jump from long term supports to the next in one upgrade
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd: ok :)  so now i have 8Go live  usb Flash  with 2Go persistance !  should i reboot and boot from the USB ?  i think..
<dimanix> bonjour j aimerais jouer a quake 3 arena avec un pote qui est sur windows comment on fais pour avoir tout les dossier et les metre sous reseau ?
<dimanix> bonjour j aimerais jouer a quake 3 arena avec un pote qui est sur windows comment on fais pour avoir tout les dossier et les metre sous reseau ?
<jrib> allie83: if you don't see duplicates, then you should say so and we can just do it manually.
<jrib> !fr | dimanix
<ubottu> dimanix: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Inoki> jamesgcd: I always re-install to avoid upgrade issues :) Thanks for all your valuable support. It is much appreciated :) burning the main edition to USB now.
<allie83> jrib: alright...well then how do i do that?
<leptone> following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech i get this: festival> (SayText "Hello")
<leptone> ESD: error writing - Bad file descriptor
<leptone> #<Utterance 0x7f86a2185430>
<leptone> festival>
<leptone>  can anyone help?
<FloodBot1> leptone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> allie83: pastebin the output of « more /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list} | cat »
<ckoch786> <jrib>: I did but when I update I get this http://pastebin.com/urWvEv6F
<Ephexeve_laptop> jrib: I fixec it, but now for example, many things gives me command not found, for example, I reinstalled redis-server, and when I type rqworker, it gives me command not found
<jamesgcd> newbie-4th-day yeah, you can reboot into it and it'll save whatever changes you make (although it may warn you that it wont when you turn it off as persistence isnt used by default, but you can ignore that). Just remember as I said ANY change is saved to persistence, so firefox's cache will use persistent space, updates will, your documents will, everything will. Space can run out very quickly
<jrib> ckoch786: old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu instead of what you had
<ckoch786> here is the contents of my sources list http://pastebin.com/4VT1x2hf
<jrib> ckoch786: (for the uri)
<jamesgcd> Inoki: no problem. Hopefully soon gaming on Ubuntu will feel natural and desktop environments will get the interoperability thing working right - but for now things as they are, are going in the right direction :).
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562857/
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd:  i ll reboot , install irssi, and join this channel to tell me what's next
<ckoch786> jrib: that fixed it thanks!
<jrib> ckoch786: no problem
<Novus> hey what is the best video broadcasting software for ubuntu?
<lavigne> Bonjour j'ai la version libreoffice 1:3.6.r-rc2-0 de ubuntu depuis 3 semaines ne se load plus est-ce que quelqu'un a le même problème?
<jamesgcd> Novus: How many people will you be broadcasting to, will it be a live stream, and is there any other specific requirements you'd need?
<MasterOfDisaster> !fr | lavigne
<ubottu> lavigne: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<leptone> how can i make orca use the festival synthesizer?
<Novus> Live and prolly more then 1000
<jrib> allie83: you have partner listed twice (once in sources.list and once in a file in sources.list.d)
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | Novua
<ubottu> Novua: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | Novus
<ubottu> Novus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Novus> HD quality
<SonikkuAmerica> !polls | Novus
<aPpYe> uh ... my kubuntu just stated that 13.04 was available.  I have had only quantal in my sources.list for some weeks...
<allie83> jrib: ok...so what does this mean and how do i fix it?
<jrib> aPpYe: if you didn't launch update-manager with any switches, file a bug
<jamesgcd> Novus: you'll have a server to do that right? Thats probably the most important question at the moment
<Novus> yup
<Novus> I like this software
<Novus> http://www.vidblaster.com/products/broadcast.html
<jrib> allie83: comment the line "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner" in your sources.list
<Novus> but that is for windows
<FloodBot1> Novus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lavigne> I have a problem with libreoffice version 1:3.6.2-rc2-0 ubuntu it does not for the last 3 weeks anyone as the same problem
<SonikkuAmerica> aPpYe: That doesn't mean a thing... sounds like the first consumer-available update is available
<elisa87> Do you know what I should do? error: /home/jalal/NVIDIA_GPU_Computing_SDK/C/lib/libcutil_x86_64.a: not an object or archive
<leptone> does anyone know how to make the festival synthesizer usable in Orca?
<allie83> jrib: im still not sure of what youre saying to do
<jrib> allie83: run the command « gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list » go to the line I said and put a '#' symbol in front of it
<aPpYe> SonikkuAmerica, so everyone will be gettign this prompt?
<jamesgcd> Novus: to be honest I'd probably recommend finding a web service to do that for you - I'm actually unsure for your specific situation what to recommend as I've never had to stream to such a big audience and typically used VLC when I did: http://www.area536.com/projects/streaming-video/ might give you some ideas but someone else here may be able to help :)
<SonikkuAmerica> aPpYe: If you have "any new version" marked in your software properties
<SonikkuAmerica> aPpYe: And not running 12.04 LTS
<aPpYe> SonikkuAmerica, aaah.  I thought it was only stable releases.
<loticdescant77> jrib, thanks...in the end I figured out what I was doing wrong. I kind of needed to extract the zip file. Duh...anyhow, fyi it was super easy once I did that. :) Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> aPpYe: Typically they are... but even then, I think there are bugs in the sfotware channels themselves.
<SonikkuAmerica> aPpYe: I woke to a VERY beta release of 12.04 when I upgraded from 11.10
<soc> ciao a tutti
<allie83> jrib: inserted # now what? save?
<jrib> allie83: yeah
<soc> list
<soc> !list
<ubottu> soc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<allie83> jrib: done...what next?
<jrib> allie83: run « sudo apt-get update » and make sure it doesn't complain about duplicates anymore
<soc> list!
<Eagleman> I am trying to virtualize my complete ubuntu-server enviroment using kvm, i used clonezilla to duplicate my physical machine and copy it to the new guest OS, but when i start the guest OS my hypervisor becomes really slow, all i am able to do is login on the hypervisor but then the connections gets dropped, i did checked for duplicate ip address and there are none that are shared, any idea what
<Eagleman> could be the issue?
<leptone> does anyone know how to make orca use festival?
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman: sure you got enough memory?
<Eagleman> MasterOfDisaster, 8GB on Hypervisor, 4 GB on Guest OS,  With my current host on a reboot i'm around 2 GB
<rushboy> Hello , I am new to ubuntu . Why are files automatically created in the same directory with the suffix '~' whenever I make changes to the files in ubuntu ? Any help on this is highly appreciated :-)
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562898/
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd:  i'm here .
<MasterOfDisaster> rushboy: depends on the editor used. you need to check its settings.
<jrib> allie83: good, now you should sort out the key issues.  How did you add the PPAs you have in the first place?
<rushboy> MasterOfDisaster, I use gedit
<InspectorCluseau> rushboy,  backup file
<allie83> jrib: ppa's?
<jamesgcd> newbie-4th-day : oh hi x). Is the usb working well for you?
<jrib> !ppa | allie83
<ubottu> allie83: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jrib> allie83: you have several enabled
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman: is the hypervisor under load? check with the usual suspects (top, iotop, vmstat, ...)
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd: yeah thX for your help
<Eagleman> MasterOfDisaster, hard to check when i am unable to connect to the hypervisor :P
<allie83> jrib: if you mean installing adobe and flash and such i used the ubuntu software add remover program
<rushboy> InspectorCluseau, okay . But if I delete them manually they re-appear again after I edit the files . So I suppose they should not .
<Eagleman> MasterOfDisaster, I dont think its a load issue but a network issue, trying to find out what could be giving me problems
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman: get physical access then. remote diagnosis this way is hard, even with a crystal ball.
<InspectorCluseau> rushboy,  everytime you alter a file the old file is saved
<InspectorCluseau> rushboy,  a 'just in case' file
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman: well, you got to provide more data on your configuration then.
<jrib> allie83: no, you have several PPAs enabled.  You can see the files for them in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. For example, you have webupd8team-java-precise, nilarimogard-webupd8-precise, and others
<jrib> allie83: you also have 3rd party repisottires like medibuntu.  If you added them but didn't add the gpg key for them to apt, then that's why you would see the warnings you are getting with apt-get update
<allie83> jrib: i honestly don't remember adding medibuntu ..but anything like this i did thru the terminal
<blanketop> Hello, I'm trying to dual-boot Ringtail on a Macbook 9,1 from an external drive
<Eagleman> MasterOfDisaster, here is some information about the network:  http://pastebin.com/LtDmzXVV
<ikonia> blanketop: 13.04 is not supported yet
<ikonia> Eagleman: what's your actual problem
<jrib> allie83: if you use the terminal, you should use add-apt-repository to add a ppa since it will import the key automatically
<blanketop> Well, I already tried 12.xx
<Eagleman> MasterOfDisaster, i guess as soon as the network starts on the guest OS i am having problems connecting to the hypervisor, ikonia
<ikonia> Eagleman: please define "having problem"
<blanketop> It says 'booting the kernel' and then seems to hang.
<ikonia> blanketop: 13.04 is not supported yet
<Eagleman> Pinging and traceroute works fine and login in ssh also, however when i want to type commands using ssh it gets diconnected ikonia
<ikonia> Eagleman: does this happen when there are no guests running, or all the time
<blanketop> very well, I'll try Pangolin again
<Eagleman> ikonia, only when the duplicated hypervisor ( the guest ) is running
<allie83> jrib: i'll be honest..i'm totally lost atm....i guess i've done things i shouldn't have and have made a mess of my system
<ikonia> Eagleman: duplicated hypervisor ? you can only have 1 hypervisor
<Eagleman> I bassicly used clonezilla to create the exact same machine, changed some settings to get it working
<allie83> jrib: i hate being a 1/2 assed newbie
<jrib> allie83: nah, no mess.  But you need to decide whether you want to just remove each ppa (there are 3 of them) or trust the key for it
<ikonia> Eagleman: so when you start the guest, the host connection disconnects /
<ikonia> ?
<allie83> jrib: what would you do...lol
<Eagleman> ikonia, i copied the HOST with clonezilla and extracted it in a VM, so i have 2 identical machines
<Eagleman> ikonia, yes
<Eagleman> Could this be hostname related?
<ikonia> Eagleman: ok, can you connect to the guest ?
<jrib> allie83: it's up to you.  If you use the PPAs then you should add their keys.  If you don't use the PPAs, then not much point in keeping them around
<Eagleman> ikonia, yes, and partial to the HOST also
<ikonia> Eagleman: it could be anything, you need to work it through
<ikonia> Eagleman: "partial" to the host ? please be clear
<lukas_> hi there ... i#ve a question to mencoder (not sure if i'm right here) a made i video with recordmydesktop(20fps) und tried to mencode it to *.avi with the command mentioned here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/recordMyDesktop ... the problem is -> the video is faster than the sound
<Eagleman> ikonia, i just explianed the issue with the ssh
<ikonia> Eagleman: right, that's not partial connection
<Eagleman> Pinging and traceroute works fine and login in ssh also, however when i want to type commands using ssh it gets diconnected ikonia
<dio_> hello
<allie83> jrib: well I'm not exactly sure what i've got going and whether or not i really need them...i really would just like to have my video working
<ikonia> Eagleman: what network address is the host using
<Eagleman> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/LtDmzXVV
<jrib> allie83: this won't help you with the video either way :/
<ikonia> Eagleman: what ip address are you trying to connect to when you connect to the host
<allie83> jrib: well then what's it matter if i keep them or not
<Eagleman> ikonia, HOST/Hypervisor: 192.168.1.10     Guest OS: 192.168.1.15
<jrib> allie83: for each ppa, you should either add the key or remove the ppa altogether
<dio_> i want to make a Linux server for home use  any idea for manual ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: why does your guest OS have virtual interfaces
<ikonia> Eagleman: why do they have IP conflicts
<ikonia> Eagleman: why does your guest OS have tun interfaces
<Eagleman> ikonia, its for openvpn
<ikonia> Eagleman: you have IP conflicts
<allie83> jrib: then how do i add the key? and if they won't fix the video i don't think i need them then..especially if i don't understand what they are exactly
<Eagleman> ikonia, which interfaces>?
<ikonia> Eagleman: virbr0
<notluke> Anyone have a suggestion for a lightweight way to send mail from cron jobs/scripts that wouldn't necessitate installing exim/sendmail/postfix/etc?
<Eagleman> ikonia, its a virtual private network,
<dio_> #debian
<ikonia> Eagleman: it's still a conflict as both the host and guest are on the same network with the same address
<jrib> allie83: you can add a key with « sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys PUBKEY_ID » where PUBKEY_ID is that long string like "D834D91FA49CCDDB" that you see in each error.  You can remove the ppa through the gui or just delete the right .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then run « sudo apt-get update »
<ikonia> Eagleman: br0 also has the same interface
<ikonia> Eagleman: you have 3 interfaces sharing the same IP
<Shadkowz> Hello
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562963/
<Eagleman> ikonia, i fixed the virb0 interface, however i dont see a duplicated br0 interface
<jrib> allie83: you need to replace PUBKEY_ID with a pubkey id if that's what you want to do
<ikonia> Eagleman: br0 is 192.168.100.1 - the same as the two conflicting virbr0
<Eagleman> inet addr:192.168.1.100
<allie83> jrib: where do i find the pubkey id?
<jrib> allie83: you can add a key with « sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys PUBKEY_ID » where PUBKEY_ID is that long string like "D834D91FA49CCDDB" that you see in each error.  You can remove the ppa through the gui or just delete the right .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then run « sudo apt-get update »
<ikonia> Eagleman: sorry, miss-read
<allie83> jrib: oh...i see...let me try.... i must say im not a computer geek ( no offense) and am 4 months pregnant...am on the verge of tears just wanting to get this to work
<jrib> allie83: ok well relax and have some ice cream... I'm in the mood for some myself
<allie83> jrib: lol....maybe some pickles :P
<Eagleman> ikonia, duplicate things should be solved now, also changed the hostname to be sure
<num7> hello, does someone know a command to figure out the info of the cpu?
<ikonia> num7: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> Eagleman: does your cpu have VT enabled ?
<Eagleman> ikonia, VT-x yes, i do not have support for vt-d
<ikonia> Eagleman: make sure your host is not struggling with load
<num7> ikonia: Thanks man
<allie83> jrib: i don't know if i did this right
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562982/
<jrib> allie83: you made a typo (the D at the end should be a C).  You should just copy and paste
<Tex_Nick> allie83 : put those pickles on the ice cream jrib just sent you @^@
<Eagleman> ikonia, its not a load issue
<allie83> jrib: so that key is fixed now
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd: i sticked another usb flashand i followed the normal install process  ( installing it in this new USB flash) let's see what will happen ..   --"
<allie83> jrib: now i need to go back and fix the other just the same..?
<allie83> tex_nick: thanks :)
<mtadyshak> ubuntu 10.04.4lts dell inspiron 17r 5720 model.  no vga out.  cannot detect monitor (acer s230hl)
<Tex_Nick> ;-)
<Eagleman> ikonia, 2513/7898 MB RAM, 3% load CPU
<jrib> allie83: sure
<radiohead> hi folks, iv just installed a second hard drive onto my system ... how can I see if its working in Ubuntu? do I need to mount it ?
<jamesgcd> newbie-4th-day did the previous usb installation not work? Or are you trying to do something different?
<ikonia> Eagleman: next look at your routing
<radiohead> it came from my mothers windows machine... I want to get some files off it before I format it and put it bk in her machine
<Eagleman> ikonia, the ssh connection to my host is extremly slow, but it didnt disconnect yet,  http://pastebin.com/du9yrTDw
<ikonia> Eagleman: your client is on the 192.168.1.0 network, correct ?
<Eagleman> yes
<ikonia> Eagleman: you've got two routes for the 192.168.1.0 network,
<ikonia> Eagleman: that maybe why you are slow / dropping connections
<ikonia> Eagleman: you've also got no default gateway on your host
<allie83> jrib: alright i fixed the other 2 ppa's    what's next
<Eagleman> ikonia, which one do you suggect deleting, the bridged one or eth1?
<ikonia> Eagleman: I don't know your setup so can't comment, but the lack of default gateway is probably ok, but not good, but your routing conflict for 192.168.1.0 is a problem you'll need to work through
<jrib> ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<jrib> allie83: ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5563007/
<jrib> allie83: what extensions do you have in firefox?
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd: it worked  but didn't like! it's all about tying ubuntu ; i have to above the installation autorun each time i connect ! so now im installing ubuntu in a new usb flash by creating a new partition table inti it .. for '/ ',, ' /home'  and ' swap'
<laura__> hola alguien que me pueda asesoro un problema con el brillo de pantalla no aplica los cambiosrar sob
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | laura__
<ubottu> laura__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<laura__> esta oscuro y se me dificulta para ver
<allie83> jrib: global menu bar integration 3.7.1 & ubuntu firefox modifications 2.6
<SonikkuAmerica> laura__: juntale a #ubuntu-es
<allie83> jrib: im sure i don't need the 1st one
<jamesgcd> newbie-4th-day I cant say I've tried that, but if it works for you thats good. What's stopping you installing ubuntu on the actual computer though? If you're looking for portability, I think there may be better options for you to try out like Puppy Linux rather than Ubuntu, they seem more fit for purpose
<jrib> allie83: that's ok.  Your description just sounded like you might be using flashblock, but I guess not.  It's strange that flash works ok at https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ but not elsewhere
<Eagleman> ikonia, it still hangs sometimes, fixed the routing and added a default gateway
<drizze> mccs.stu.marist.edu:6667
<allie83> jrib: so what am i missing
<Schumi23> Do you know of any good mass image resizer? Thanks! (For Ubuntu)
<ikonia> Eagleman: keep working it through, look at your syslog, also remeber you've changed the interfaces, but not the iptables rules that match them
<laura__> hola alguien que me pueda asesoro un problema con el brillo de pantalla no aplica los cambios
<allie83> jrib: are my plugins in firefox important
<ikonia> !es  | laura__
<ubottu> laura__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leptone> does anyone know how to use the festival synthesizer with orca screen reader?
<dustinspringman> so, Ive read about a dozen posts about how to set static DNS servers that will not  be overwritten on reboot, but I can't seem to get any of them to work... 64bit Server 12.04LTS... Can someone point me to some docs that aren't written for computers to read?
<laura__> hhh
<dustinspringman> I've successfully done this before, but can't remember how...
<jrib> allie83: the extensions you mean?  Yes, those are normal
<newbie-4th-day> jamesgcd: yes it's about portability :) i'm googling 'puppy linux'
<allie83> jrib: i meant under add-on manager...plugins tab
<nuclrwastd> [C[C[D
<WBF> I need help the avconv package isn't installing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5563031/
<jrib> allie83: well you should see flash there and it should be "enabled"
<acc> hello, is the 'res' column in the top command the used memory?
<acc> and means 339m megabytes?
<SonikkuAmerica> acc: I believe "res" means "resources"
<WBF> SonikkuAmerica, :D
<k1l_> WBF: which ubuntu is that?
<WBF> k1l_, ubuntu 12.10
<oli_b> hi all
<k1l_> WBF: and did you run a sudo apt-get update?
<ax562> hi
<WBF> k1l_, yes
<jrib> allie83: any output here: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins
<allie83> jrib: DivX, DjView, IcedTea Plugin, QuickTime Plugin, Shockwave Flash, VLC Multimedia, Windows Media Player Plugin....
<ax562> does anyone know how to automatically run scripts at boot in ubuntu?
<k1l_> WBF: the package name is: libav-tools
<ax562> is there init.d type directory that could handle that?
<jrib> allie83: you can try disabling all of them except flash and trying youtube again if you want
<WBF> k1l_, thanks :D
<jrib> !startup | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<k1l_> WBF: and since 12.04 that should be installed by default
<dustinspringman> disregard, I found the thread I used before!~ +1 for bookmarks that get forgotten.. =D
<allie83> jrib: i'll try it...the shockwave flash?
<jrib> allie83: right, leave that enabled
<allie83> jrib:ok
<ax562> @jrib but that will handle scripts and not only apps?
<jrib> ax562: the instructions give you several options.  What do you mean by "that"
<ax562> "start up programs tab"
<jrib> ax562: yes, you can put scripts there
<ax562> can they be given sudo permissions through that function?
<jrib> ax562: what, specifically, do you want to execute?
<allie83> jrib: grr...closed firefox and started over...no video...the black box is there for a moment then just white ...but i still have my thumbnails
<ax562> kernel scripts
<SonikkuAmerica> ax562: If you type "sudo" or "gksudo" in the line (depending on GUI or terminal) they will be run with root permissions, but you'll need to auth first
<ax562> custom
<jrib> ax562: be more specific
<jrib> allie83: any output here: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins
<SonikkuAmerica> ax562: (I have that backwards)
<ax562> swappinnes, cache pressure, dirty etc
<allie83> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5563059/
<acc> is it possible to change the nice worth of a running process?
<jrib> allie83: close all your firefox windows, then run firefox in a terminal, visit youtube, pastebin any output you get in the terminal
<ax562> so where the heck is prefrences?
<jrib> acc: renice
<ax562> i went to system settings and system doe not have preferences
<allie83> jrib: run firefox in terminal? never done this before
<jrib> allie83: yes
<jrib> ax562: well swappiness you can set using sysctl, how about the others?
<acc> jrib thx
<aaas> can anyone recommend webcam software for ubuntu...just something where I can turn on my cam and see myself through my laptops integrated camera
<Eagleman> ikonia, thanks for helping, i have to look into it next day. see what goes wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> ax562: Silly me! It's System Settings > Startup Applications
<allie83> jrib: type run firefox?
<jrib> allie83: just "firefox"
<SonikkuAmerica> ax562: Or do a Unity dash search for it
<jamesgcd> aaas: try using cheese :)
<alex_mayorga> Hello! I keep getting an error report for apportcheckresume. Can anyone here help me get rid of it?
<WBF> tried to use avconv to record screen from this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167683 [but winded up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5563077/]
<allie83> jrib: opened firefox...nothing more came up in the terminal....no video either
<jrib> allie83: did you get a new prompt?
<k1l_> WBF: read the comments under that commandbox
<WBF> ++
<allie83> jrib: yes
<WBF> oops k1l_ srry
<WBF> my mouse fell off my desk
<jrib> allie83: you have to close all your firefox windows and then type firefox in the terminal
<allie83> jrib: then enter?
<jrib> allie83: right
<ikonia> Eagleman: reloading your iptables rules would be a good start, so they match your new interface setp
<ikonia> setup
<allie83> jrib: okay, i'm at my ubuntu start page
<jrib> allie83: go to youtube
<allie83> jrib: click a video?
<jarray52> The following line in /etc/fstab use to work in previous versions of Ubuntu, but it now prevents Ubuntu from booting. Any suggestions. The line is
<jarray52> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs defaults,devmode=0664 0 0
<bekks> jarray52: Just omit that line, it is horribly outdated.
<jrib> allie83: sure
<AcidRain> what are some good BIG online multiplayer ubuntu games?
<Grimey_> /quit
<baumy> if i want windows to be detected by grub, and ubuntu is my primary os, and im manually partitioning things during an ubuntu server install, how should i setup my partitions? ive been running into bios/uefi problems and the documentation isnt helping me
<ikonia> jarray52: why have you got that line ?
<allie83> jrib: nadda
<jarray52> ikonia: I have a USB JTAG flasher to flash my OpenWRT router.
<jrib> allie83: nothing in your terminal?
<jamesgcd> AcidRain it depends upon the genre and youd probably get better help on the steam forums or some other gaming website :p
<ikonia> jarray52: that line won't "mount" anything
<allie83> jrib: just a square cursor
<jrib> allie83: and no new prompt this time/
<jarray52> ikonia: In the past, it was required for the JTAG flasher to work.
<allie83> jrib: nope
<jrib> allie83: i'm out of ideas then; maybe someone else can help
<ikonia> jarray52: remove the line
<leptone> does anyone know how to setup orca screen reader with the festival synthesizer?
<jarray52> ikonia: Okay. I'll try with out the line. Thanks.
<jarray52> bekks: Thanks. I'll remove the line.
<allie83> jrib:dang it...oh woe is me :P what could be missing? should i just back everything up and start a fresh install now that i have the right drivers?
<allie83> jrib: im trying to fix this b/c my vector is in read-only mode....vector video was just fine but something else happened with it that i can only use it in read only....i just want a machine that works :S
<jrib> allie83: no idea.  It should work as far as I can tell
<jarray52> ikonia: The operation failed. I need some variant of that line in order to get the jtag flasher to work.
<octocpp> In AIDE, Is it normal for files in  /dev/char/, /dev/tty, /dev/cpu to change Ctime and Inode after a reboot, and is it recommended to just remove this from being checked, or could this be a possible avenue for a hacker to compromise the sys and this should continue to be monitored and looked through?
<allie83> jrib: well thanks for all your time and patience....maybe i'll turn this off for a bit and try something else later...thanks again...it means alot :D
<jarray52> bekks: The operation failed. I need some variant of that line in order to get the flashing operation to succeed.
<jrib> allie83: there are some forum threads that claim clearing your cache and cookies might help.  But trying the new profile would have done this.  Worth a try anyway I guess
<jrib> allie83: http://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=32050
<jrib> allie83: some people also say using "https://youtube.com" seemed to make the videos work, so you might see if that changes your situation
<paradigmarson> I'm using Xubuntu. Often, Gnome apps are displayed as if they use some ancient toolkit in Xfce. How can I make them display properly?
<paradigmarson> They don't just display weirdly when run as root btw.
<jrib> allie83: also, if you go back to https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ where flash seemed to work, you might right click on it and disable hardware accel for flash
<paradigmarson> I don't get this problem with the GreyBird theme, but I like clearlooks.
<leptone> does anyone know a text to speech plug in for Firefox?
<genii-around> leptone: FoxVox, I think
<allie83> jrib: will try a few of these things...have to take a break first...thanks again...appreciate your time :)
<MattH> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/text-to-voice/
<leptone> genii-around, thank you! just what i was looking for! However it doesn't seem to work at all. when i highlight text i now see the foxvox option but when i select read text nothing happens. any advice?
<genii-around> leptone: For linux you probably need a backend like festvox ( I would think, in this case )
<nick_h> after "aptitude safe-upgrade" finished running, it said "Current status: 0 updates [-14]." what does the -14 mean?
<alex_mayorga> !suspend
<leptone> genii-around, ok. how do i do that?/what is backending?
<genii-around> leptone: festvox is available for installation through the Software Center
<leptone> genii-around, ok. should i remove the add-on from firefox?
<genii-around> leptone: A backend is a program which is doing something underneath of what the interface presented to the user is showing
<leptone> genii-around, so just install the language i need
<genii-around> leptone: Probably to uninstall that, install the festvox, try reinstall of the addon after
<ax562> trying to install 12.04.2 but my cd drive is not cooperating
<ax562> got an error can't mount /dev/loop0
<ax562> but there might be hope since it shot me back to a terminal with command options
<ax562> my question is can I load the cd from my external disk drive using this terminal?
<leptone> genii-around, so i removed the add-on. but im unclear on wht i should install from the USC. when i search festvox. i get "Common files for Festival Finnish Speakers" "american English male speaker for festival, 16khz sample rate" that one is already installed and then more like that...what am i looking for?
<ax562> specfically what im running is busybox v1.18.4 built in shell (ash)
<ax562> any ideas how to mount external disk drive in this shell and load disk?
<genii-around> leptone: If you install a voice for your language it will also install whatever else is needed by that
<demonio> hi all with scp command can i copy i file from my host to my target machine?
<leptone> genii-around, so then there is already a backend installed, right? so foxvox add-on should have been working already?
<genii-around> demonio: Yes, with like: scp /path-to-local-file/filename username-at-remote-box@remote-box-name:/path-to-put-file
<ax562> any idead?
<ax562> ideas?
<genii-around> leptone: Since it wasn't working first time out, we would have to suppose it had no program underneath from which to make the voice. I am only supposing to a large degree that festvox would be a suitable "underneath-program"
<sayd> i have vagrant setting up an ubuntu vm in bridged mode, and im wondering how to have my other clients know how to connect to that vm for testing.. would i have to run my own internal dns? rely on routers NAT? suggestions welcome
<demonio> oh thanks genii-around it works
<ax562> loaded ubuntu 12.04.2 install disk, disk drive errored out and it loaded a shell prompt.  Can I mount external disk drive and load install from there in shell???
<leptone> genii-around, ok i think i follow. well i do have festival installed which i believe installed festvox (or i got installed some other way). I'm searching for foxvox setup articles and i can't find any. do you have any advice on how i can get foxvox to use festvox.
<mimiflynn> sayd, i use the ip for the vm
<ax562> loaded ubuntu 12.04.2 install disk, disk drive errored out and it loaded a shell prompt.  Can I mount external disk drive and load install from there in shell???
<genii-around> leptone: Hm, looks like it doesn't like PulseAudio, according to the developer's notes at http://foxvox.wordit.com/
<Vjarjadian_> are there any known bugs in 12.04.2 LTS that cause boot to wait for network configuration a long time?
<leptone> genii-around, so does that mean it wont work with linux?
<ax562> loaded ubuntu 12.04.2 install disk, disk drive errored out and it loaded a shell prompt.  Can I mount external disk drive and load install from there in shell?  I have mount function available through shell.
<genii-around> leptone: It also seems to use mbrola for the backend, and not festvox as I originally surmised. I would try install mbrola then the addon again
<baumy> I can't find the latest compat-drivers package, can someone link me?
<baumy> formerly compat-wireless
<baumy> nevermind finally found it -_-
<leptone> genii-around, ok ill try that
<ax562> loaded ubuntu 12.04.2 install disk, disk drive errored out and it loaded a shell prompt.  Can I mount external disk drive and load install from there in shell?  I have mount function available through shell.
<Vjarjadian_> ax562... asking every few minutes is no incentive to answer...
<ericsan> hello :)
<ax562> thanks
<leptone> genii-around, so i installed mbrola and then reisnatalled the add-on. still on working. i am able to create audio files but there is nothing in them...
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 with gnome classic de ... i recently added a second monitor, it worked fine till i rebooted ... on reboot the bios POST is displayed on both monitors & GRUB is displayed on both monitors ... when it gets to the lightdm login, i loose one monitor ... at the desktop i have to use the "display settings" to toggle the inactive monitor off then back on ... what can i do to not have to go through that kludge ?
<ax562> what would be incentive then...?
<wjtaylor> Do I have to kill badblocks for it to stop, like memtest86?  I'm doing a nondestructive test and it's taking days for a 1tb drive... However, I did a destructive test a week ago and it lasted less than a day.
<ax562> I'm thinking it shouldn't be too hard to mount external and load install from there
<Vjarjadian_> well, obviously nobody here can help. try google
<ax562> but looks like no one is sharing any information at the moment
<Vjarjadian_> or a different time zone
<leptone> genii-around, **still NOT working
<antz> hello. I have ubuntu 12.04 lts... my wireless keep disconnecting. anyone know how to fix this issue?
<jdukiet> If the question is something that the answer is easily found elsewhere, it is ignored.
<antz> i googled but i couldnt find answers
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to find all images with width 100 px and height 120 pix
<bonhoeffer> and not other metadata
<bonhoeffer> i'm thinking of a find query with exif as a filter
<ericsan> i just set up an ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation and now i want to install steam. Software Center and apt-cache search gives me nothing. Did I miss something? (yes i checked that partner-software checkbox)
<genii-around> leptone: My last idea for it is to install pulseaudio-esound-compat and perhaps it can use pulseaudio by way of the different sound system instead
<jdukiet> ax562: If you have another drive avail, just boot off that for the install
<leptone> genii-around: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-esound-compat?
<genii-around> leptone: Or through the Software Center, either way
<bilou23> hi, I've installed ubuntu 12.10 next to windows a few weeks ago, Windows is always run I can't choose ubuntu, I've run boot-repair several times, the only way I can go to ubuntu is by putting the live usb key, then I can see the grub screen, what should I do?
<ax562> @jdukiet I can not
<ax562> firmware does not allow usb boot
<jrib> bonhoeffer: you can fetch information like that using imagemagick's identify command
<ax562> external drive is usb
<SonikkuAmerica> ericsan: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<ax562> locked bootloader and no more support
<ericsan> bilou23: is it a different disk? Try to change the bios bootorder
<bonhoeffer> jrib, works great -- but i wonder how i can find on that
<jdukiet> ax562: Is windows also on the computer
<ax562> yeah
<bonhoeffer> i guess i could write a shell script . . .
<jrib> bonhoeffer: what do you mean?
<ax562> I actually have dual boot with grub1
<antz_> sorry. i got dc'd again. I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS. my wireless keeps disconnecting. any solutions to this?
<leptone> genii-around, nope. nothing....
<antz_> or refer me to somewhere i can read about it
<ax562> ubuntu 11.04 on and everything works but wanted to upgrade to 64bit
<SonikkuAmerica> antz_: Can you [ lspci ]?
<bilou23> ericsan: it's the same disk, I've made half-half partitions, do you need a bootinfo?
<jdukiet> then boot windows and run wubi.exe off the cd
<antz_> yes i can lspci
<SonikkuAmerica> ax562: From a 32-bit?
<ax562> yes
<ericsan> SonikkuAmerica: Yes I saw that, the apt -link didn't work for me. And I'd like to get the offical packet.
<SonikkuAmerica> ax562: There is no way to do that. You'll need to do a clean install.
<antz_> SonikkuAmeria:  what does lspci do?
<nexus`> anyone here haveexperience triple booting osx windows and linux
<ax562> my problem is hardwared (ide disk drive)
<nexus`> specifically using rEFit
<nexus`> as a boott manager
<ax562> @sonic..that is what i'm trying at the moment
<jasunto> separate drive as /home question if someone can help?
<genii-around> leptone: sudo restart pulseaudio     perhaps, and see again
<antz_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Wireless keeps dropping. Solutions?
<mgolisch> is there any integration of btrfs planned for future ubuntu releases?
<ax562> I want to fresh install 12.04 over my existing ext4 partition
<SonikkuAmerica> ericsan: Use this instead: http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<ax562> @antz check router
<ax562> loaded ubuntu 12.04.2 install disk, disk drive errored out and it loaded a shell prompt.  Can I mount external disk drive and load install from there in shell?  I have mount function available through shell.
<antz_> its not router. all my other devices that uses this wireless is fine.
<SonikkuAmerica> ericsan: The download is a green button near the bottom. You'll need to [ sudo dpkg -i $PACKAGE_NAME ] to install it.
<leptone> genii-around, restart: Unknown job: pulseaudio
<antz_> 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e)
<antz_> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<antz_> whats that mean?
<ax562> does anyone even understand my question?
<genii-around> leptone: Try instead then: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<leptone> genii-around, ok should i remove and reinstall the addon again?.
<_genuser_> hello people, so the netbook 10.04 isn't supported anymore?
<_genuser_> what is someone wants to stay on that version. is there any aptitude repos available for older versions?
<bilou23> do you know if ot's possible to have grub boot loader on uefi? There is the secure boot and so I had to disable, I've also run boot repair, but I can't see the grub screen windows always boot by default.
<ikonia> _genuser_: nothing provided by canonical
<leptone> genii-around, it's not working....
<ikonia> _genuser_: external people may have 10.04 repos for netbook
<compdoc> _genuser_, I think there are mirrors with pakages for older versions, but no updates
<mgolisch> bilou23: yeah grub supports efi
<_genuser_> I'm trying to build android. they recommend 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04. And 12.x version are supported with lot of restrictions. So either netbook or desktop Ubuntu 10.04 would be nice. But new installs will be tough especially with packages to be installed.
<mgolisch> _genuser_: use a chroot ? or a virtual machine ?
<_genuser_> mgolisch: expand on that please. how would I go about getting a 10.04 env with those options?
<mgolisch> _genuser_: you could just install 10.4 into a directory on your current installation using debbootstrap
<mgolisch> and use chroot command to change into that environment
<BladeRunner1024|> I have a question about Ubuntu, I would like to know the download size total.
<BladeRunner1024|> Can anyone help me with this?
<bilou23> mgolisch: ok, do you why I don't see it? when it boots and I press F9, I can see "Os Boot Manager" and below "Ubuntu (...)", when I click on ubuntu I can see grub and I can boot windows or ubuntu properly, but when I go to the bios (F10) and go the the boot order, I don't see "Ubuntu" only "OS boot Manager", "cd" and "usb / hd".
<bilou23> so I can't configure "Ubuntu" with a higher priority in the boot order
<ax562> loaded ubuntu 12.04.2 install disk, disk drive errored out and it loaded a shell prompt.  Can I mount external disk drive and load install from there in shell?  I have mount function available through shell.
<mgolisch> it probablyconfifured the windows efi boot files to load as the default
<_genuser_> mgolisch: ah, I see. a bit of a learning curve there, no problem. First I need a working Ubuntu 12.x I supposed. :) My server is gentoo, no X.
<bakeRR> While installing Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS on a Windows host VM, I get the "... system is running in low-graphics mode" error. I have followed all the ask ubuntu questions and answers but no solution seems to work. Thoughts?
<mgolisch> _genuser_: you can just download debootstrap on your gentoo box and install a ubuntu into a chroot from that
<k1l_> BladeRunner1024|: which downloadsize? that from the cd iso?
<Tex_Nick> BladeRunner1024|:  this will give you that info for various versions ... http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<BladeRunner1024|> I am not sure what that means, lets say I downloaded and ran the installer, what is the size? Ex: 8 GB, 79 MBs.
<_genuser_> mgolisch: sounds like a plan. but I think I'll need to find a head for the server for the installation phase.
<leptone> does anyone know how to get foxvox working? i have it installed but it doesnt do anything?
<bilou23> mgolisch: do you know where I can change that? in the bios I don't see ubuntu..
<k1l_> BladeRunner1024|: can you rephrase?
<mgolisch> _genuser_: debootstrap install a base system its completly cmdline, you can just run it via ssh
<BladeRunner1024|> I am planing on downloading Ubuntu, I would like to know how much room/bandwidth it would take too.
<antz_> how do you watch netflix on ubuntu?
<_genuser_> mgolisch: but eventually to run ubuntu with x, I suppose I can just leave it been and remote into it like I planned originally if I used the server.
<Feelquilty>  / #join backtrack-fr
<mgolisch> _genuser_: i think they even have debootstrap in portage
<leptone> doesn anyone know how to get foxvox working? or know of another firefox text-to-speech solution?
<_genuser_> mgolisch: I think more of my questions will answer themselves once I go google debootstrap a little.
<_genuser_> I see debootstrap in portage.
<mgolisch> _genuser_: you could just use ssh x11 forwarding to bring up x11 stuff on your client computer
<antz_> Netflix on Ubuntu. How?
<_genuser_> mgolisch: main desktop is windows.
<mgolisch> _genuser_: doesnt matter realy, you can just use putty and some windows x11 server, i have done stuff like that aoften at work on my windows box
<_genuser_> mgolisch: I think my lack of experience with X forwarding, debootstrap and etc is really what's the main culprit. but I think I have some items to google and should be able to get it going.
<mgolisch> _genuser_: if you have any questions just come and ask
<mgolisch> :)
<_genuser_> mgolisch: thanks for you help. :) Will ask if there's any questions.
<mgolisch> bilou23: no idea, my boot loader just shows all of that stuff, tried google?
<BladeRunner1024|> I am planing on downloading Ubuntu, I would like to know how much room/bandwidth it would take to download.
<cyberpolice> hi
<antz_> im pissed
<mgolisch> BladeRunner1024|: the install cd? its like 700mb or so
<k1l_> BladeRunner1024|: the cd iso is like 800mb.
<mgolisch> BladeRunner1024|: or what do you mean?
<cyberpolice> I am new using Ubuntu and I am looking for any usefull tips
<k1l_> BladeRunner1024|: room on disk i would say you need 15GB or more
<bilou23> mgolisch: ok np, yes I'm currently looking at http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/efi and http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/efi#convertir_ubuntu_en_mode_efi_ou_non-efi but apparetly I've already did all this, just re-reading in case I missed something...
<antz_> how do you download Wine on ubuntu. and what can you do with Wine
<k1l_> cyberpolice: just ask as specific as you can
<k1l_> !wine | antz_
<ubottu> antz_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<leptone> does anyone know how to get foxvox working?
<leptone> does anyone know how to get text-to-speech working in firefox?
<BladeRunner1024|> If I download and install Ubuntu on one PC, can I put it on another PC via Flash Drive?
<cyberpolice> I need to install Citrix but I am getting an errors. Any suggestions?
<k1l_> antz_: just install that package in your packagemanager. for support for windows programs running in wine please see the wine database and the wine support
<k1l_> BladeRunner1024|: you can copy the iso onto a usb-stick and install it several times
<leptone> anybody know how to setup text to speech?
<BladeRunner1024|> Ok, thanks/
<cyberpolice> I am doing this but it's not working "sudo dpkg -i icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb"
<cyberpolice> any suggestions will be helpful
<leptone>  get text-to-speech working. anyone know how?
<cyberpolice> Here is the message that I am getting
<cyberpolice> dpkg: error processing icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb (--install):
<cyberpolice>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<cyberpolice> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cyberpolice>  icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb
<ax562> loaded ubuntu 12.04.2 install disk, disk drive errored out and it loaded a shell prompt.  Can I mount external disk drive and load install from there in shell?  I have mount function available through shell.
<Feelquilty> -fr
<antz_> what a comeback!!!
<Nvveen> Hey all, my Unity is messed up in that none of the panels will show up (12.10). Hardware accelleration works, and I've tried reinstalling Unity, Compiz and ubuntu-desktop, to no avail. Can someone tell me how to do a complete reinstall/reset by packages or does this sound familiar to anyone...?
<Nvveen> I've had this problem since January and have had to use Cinnamon in the mean time (that one just works)
<Nvveen> Window Decoration does work by the way
<_dreamer> Im having som troble changing my root password after generating a password with pwgen
<_dreamer> I copy the password and try to paste it but ubuntu does not like it
<_dreamer> Could you please help me?
<Nvveen> If noone can help me, can someone then direct me to another irc-channel with more experienced people?
<k1l_> Nvveen: does a new user have this problems?
<k1l_> Nvveen: does the .xsession-errors from that user say something about that errors?
<Nvveen> k1l_, yes. I enabled the root user too, and logging in gives the same problems.
<k1l_> Nvveen: no, not the root user
<SteveC> So, did my dist-upgrade today and I seem to have lost my mounts - /etc/fstab hasn't changed - I don't suppose it's a known problem?!
<k1l_> that maybe broke something
<SteveC> Guessing so..  Can't see anything being logged in /etc/logs/
<Nvveen> k1l_, both, so a newly added user gives the same problems. The problem existed way before I enabled root login in lightdm
<SteveC> erm, /var/logs
<k1l_> Nvveen: i think the mint ppa ruined the ubuntu install
<nh2> how can I disable asking for a LUKS password on boot? I want that my machine boots through and mount manually. Do I *have* to remove from fstab?
<Nvveen> k1l_, do you advise I ppa-purge the cinnamon ppa and do another reinstall of unity/ubuntu-desktop/compiz
<Nvveen> ?
<Nvveen> Also, forgot to mention the errors compiz gives, it says it can't load the unityshell plugin
<Atlantic777> I'm a bit confused. There are many packages related to flash plugin (flashplugin-nonfree-pulse  flashplugin-downloader  flashplugin-installer  flashplugin  flashplugin-nonfree  adobe-flashplugin) Which one do I need?
<k1l_> the mint guys change alot in the gnome desktop. so that will affect unity. for a unity reset use:  unity --reset  and dpkg-reconfigure compiz
<Nvveen> k1l_, Okay, I removed the cinnamon ppa entirely, but dpkg-reconfigure compiz is failing with a couple of errors now
<g090> If I don't play many games on my computer, would it make more sense to invest in a better CPU and not get a dedicated graphics card? How well is Intel HD 4000 supported?
<g090> Or is it better to still get a cheap dedicated graphics card, so that it doesn't have to share the RAM with the integrated graphics?
<Atlantic777> Intel graphics cards are well supported.
<Atlantic777> And have good enough performance. :)
<g090> Great, thanks
<g090> I do play a few flash games from time to time and they are quite CPU-intensive.
<g090> I don't know if I should go with 32-bit or 64-bit version of Ubuntu. I'd rather have a bit less speed then deal with incompatibility issues if there are any.
<Atlantic777> I use only 64bit systems for few years now (maybe 3 years) and I can't remember any problems since flash got fixed.
<Guest69309> Nor I.  x64 chips have been around long enough that I'd be surprised if you run into anything that doesn't work on them
<Nvveen> k1l_,  now of any reason why dpkg-reconfigure compiz would fail?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest69309: 16-bit applicatons
<SonikkuAmerica> *applications
<Atlantic777> x86 architecture keeps compatibility to it's 8bit roots.
#ubuntu 2014-02-17
<Feebz> @k1l thanks using Gallium 0.4 Gallium 0.4 on ATI R430
<TJ-> epsilonorion: That's if the interface is "auto" of course. If it is "iface ethX inet dhcp" then "dhclient ethX" is started... which as you've seen sends DHCPREQ packets with progressively longer timeouts if the DHCP server doesn't respond, which causes the "starting networking " phase to hang around for up to 3 minutes if no response is received.
<sazawal> I am trying to install sbagen on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit. I am getting errors while running ./mk as told in the documentation.
<epsilonorion> TJ-: thats not a problem.  Okay, so that lines up with what I have been observing.  I am just trying to find a way to make it more reasonable.  I have decreased the timeout, but now I never seem to connect to the more complicated router using wpa2 enterprise (with setup http://pastebin.com/Rf9AQqQy)
<Feebz> @k1l so there's nothing to uninstall ?
<TJ-> epsilonorion: Is it because wpa_supplicant takes so long?
<Medo> Hello :0
<ellipsis> Hello. I'm trying to write a script to restore a folder with rsync (as the folder may already have some of the files). The original folder was made with -az (archive and compress) as well as --link-dest (hardlink files which are the same). Am I correct in thinking that I just use -az to restore? (Hardlinked files can be ignored as they will just be treated as normal files right?)
<Feebz> @k1l or do I uninstall the legacy xorg stuff
<sazawal> I am trying to install sbagen on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit. I am getting errors while running ./mk as told in the documentation. Here is the error log http://pastebin.com/Xgn30svY
<epsilonorion> TJ-: I believe so
<ellipsis> (Sorry, I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask. But hardlinks should be treated just like files shouldn't they?
<epsilonorion> TJ-: But I am not familiar with wpa_supplicant enough at the moment to make it more efficient (if it is even possible)
<skinux> Is 'sed' still a good tool for sending inline arguments (used in shell scripts)?
<Medo> guys i did all what you told me here to recover my encrypted home folder and it didnt work :\
<xangua> Medo: how did you encrypted it¿ what's wrong'
<skinux> Is there a RAM monitor GUI?
<epsilonorion> TJ-: In Ubuntu Desktop I don't have a problem with it, but with Ubuntu Server I am still learning the best way to handle it
<xangua> skinux: you mean like an indicator¿ http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<b0ink_devx_> Hello all, would anyone be able to help me with my repositories not updating in ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<TJ-> epsilonorion: I've got a USB stick for recovery work that has wpa_supplicant configured, when I've finished what I'm doing I'll grab the config from it. It might help you as a template
<Medo> xangua: its encrypted due to system crash and im not able to login to my system anymore then i got the 12.04 LTS on usb and using live mode i try to decrypt it but i failed to do that
<zilly> Where can I download /usr/share/checkbox/ source code that comes with Ubuntu? Specifically, I am looking for the /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/create_connection script.
<b0ink_devx_> im getting this error message:  A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<b0ink_devx_> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<b0ink_devx_> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<xangua> !gpgerr | b0ink_devx_
<ubottu> b0ink_devx_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<callipygous> Anybody able to help me with my issue?  I'm trying to connect Tuner Studio to my cars ECU, but there is a problem with it creating /var/lock/ files...
<epsilonorion> TJ-: thanks
<Rexter> I've got a broadcom bcm5702x wireless card. I can't figure out how to get it working.
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: Build done, files being uploaded so you can test
<Medo> xangua:  any help !!
<b0ink_devx_> thank you ubottu
<b0ink_devx_> i will try that
<TJ-> Rexter Nor can Broadcom, when it comes to Linux, often! They're not great with their Linux support
<Rexter> TJ; I've had it working before. I did an OS change to lubuntu 12.04, and just can't remember.
<skinux> System Load Indicator may be what I'm looking for. I'm checking it out, thanks.
<TJ-> Rexter: Was it a case of having to build/install some out-of-tree driver?
<Rhombix> hey, is there a room specific to ubuntu installations?
<Rexter> TJ; yea, just a matter of installing the right thing in the right order.
<Rexter> TJ; the thing that's confusing me, I search, but everything people point to is about the BCM43
<glitsj16> TJ-: awesome, skinkitten said he'd return shortly .. are you uploading to your Development projects PPA ?
<Konata> Just curious, is anyone having issues with the us ubuntu repos?
<n-iCe> not m
<n-iCe> me
<n-iCe> us
<Konata> Ah
<Konata> Well that was strange, I just downloaded updates and the speed at one point was basically 1,022 bytes per second
<Rhombix> after trying to install ubuntu on an external hard drive, i seem to have messed up at the partition stage. now the hard drive will not be read whatsoever, even if i unplug and reconnect
<TJ-> glitsj16: Yes... and I've uploaded all the local-built packages to my server
<no_name> I'm running 12.04 w/ NVIDIA drivers and when I run chrome X11 tunnelled via SSH, the first time I run it on my remote machine, the local widgets are all just clips of local video memory garbage.  Later times I run it, it is fine.  If I try it from a windows machine with xming, I don't have this problem.  If I run firefox first I don't have the problem. any ideas?
<Rexter> Rhombix; you cannot ruin an HD by partitioning in incorrectly, just do it again.
<Bashing-om> Konata: No problem -> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com ->1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. HIH .
<Konata> Bashing-om, wasn't a problem with installing the updates
<Konata> it was a problem with retrieving the updates
<Bashing-om> Konata: (1,896 kB/s) mine .
<Konata> heh
<Rhombix> Rexter: that is simple enough, but nothing i can do will display the drive, so i cannot access it enough to make those changes
<Konata> mine went to like 1000 bytes/sec and then up to 500Kb/s at its peak
<Medo> Jordan_U: i did every thing u said and it didnt work
<Rexter> Rhombix; is it USB?
<TJ-> Rhombix: How is the drive connected? eSATA, USB2, USB3, SCSI?
<TJ-> Rhombix: unplug it, then in a terminal do "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" then watch the kernel messages whilst you reconnect the device. Press Ctrl+C when the messages stop (if any), then pastebin the results for us to see
<n-iCe> hi
<Rhombix> Rexter, TJ-: yes, it is connected via USB
<Medo> hi
<Rhombix> Rexter: ok
<Rexter> What OS are you running primary?
<Rubas> Debian
<Rubas> Now I feel that question was not aimed at me
<glitsj16> TJ-: i'll wait for them to show in Dev projects, thanks again
<Rubas> Goodnight, sleep well - when you get there :)
<Rexter> Rhombix; what OS are you running primary?
<TJ-> glitsj16: In case I've gone and the buildders are slow, you can point skinkitten to https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/gutenprint/
<MacGuges> If I suspect that Ubuntu's initrd may be corrupt, is it possible to repair it?
<Rhombix> Rexter: well i've just got a new computer after a hectic year moving around, and i'm in the middle of installing ubuntu 12.04 on it
<glitsj16> TJ-: will do, I don't have to work tomorrow so I'll be around for skinkitten, or make a forum post he should get a hold off
<Shurpu> hi everyone, we're two newbs looking for help as we try to install Ubuntu on an old laptop. I booted with an usb-stick but the screen resolution is way too low (600 x 400 maybe) so we can't even click on "Install" in the GUI or such. I tried to change resolution with xrandr (I've found it by Googling my problem) but it don't work. Who can help us please? Thank you.
<callipygous> but it runs in to problems with /var/lock/USB...
<callipygous> Anybody able to help me with my issue?  I'm trying to connect Tuner Studio to my cars ECU, but there is a problem with it creating /var/lock/ files...
<Rexter> Rhombix; but why install to a USB drive, give me a little more info about this computer.
<TJ-> Shurpu: You may do better with the alternate or server ISO installer, which is text-based
<Rhombix> Rexter: just realised, there will be a problem. the paste you want me to get is from the computer, but i am here on irc via a smartphone
<Shurpu> TJ- : ok I've never did it before I try googling it, thanks...
<Rexter> Rhombix; why are you installing to an external usb drive?
<Rexter> Shurpu; what are the system specs?
<Rhombix> Rexter: no special reason, just that i have several external drives and i'll be looking at other distros before settling on a permanent OS
<junknown> Hello! I'm having major graphics issues. I can't get nvidia gtx 780 working. Nouvea works fine but when I install the latest driver with edgers/ppa and restart it goes into low graphics mode. It looks like it can't find a display or something
<Shurpu> Rexter : msi U180
<Shurpu> Intel Atom N2600
<Shurpu> 1 GB RAM
<Shurpu> RF: 802.11b/g/n
<junknown> I can't find a how to on getting it to work and it seems noone has this exact problem
<Rhombix> Rexter: after running the command you sent me, the output contains the message 'hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<TJ-> junknown: Have you checked "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues?
<TJ-> Rhombix: Does the external drive have its own power source?
<Rhombix> TJ-: no
<Rexter> Rhombix, you're drunk. I didn't send you any commands. I only asked questions.
<Rexter> Shurpu; graphics?
<Rhombix> Rexter: i meant, the line you asked me to run. sorry.
<Rexter> Rhombix, I did no such thing.
<Shurpu> Rexter: 10" WSVGA
<TJ-> Rhombix: Most external drives need their own power source, because the theoretical 0.5A per port a hub is supposed to provide often isn't there, and isn't sufficient
<Rhombix> Rexter: my mistake, it was TJ- who said it. again, sorry.
<Rexter> Shurpu, I meant do you know the graphics chipset?
<Shurpu> Rexter : unfortunately not, sorry, this is a shitty laptop from a friend
<Rexter> Shurpu; what OS are you trying to put on it?
<junknown> TJ-: towards the end of Xorg.0.log >>> Screen (s) found, but none have a usable configuration.  Fatal server error: no screens found
<Shurpu> Rexter: Ubuntu Saucy
<TJ-> junknown: Examine the entire log-file in more detail, you're sure to find clues
<Rexter> Shurpu; main edition with Unity?
<Shurpu> Rexter : yes. I'd like to remind we're both really really newb, we try to learn by searching online but solutions we found don't work, that's why we're here.
<ericmuyser> having a slight problem when I `sudo su myuser` and it's going to /home/ubuntu, not the home dir set in /usr/passwd (echo $HOME is correct)
<ericmuyser> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58484258/Screenshots/lxeb.png
<Ben64> ericmuyser: why are you doing "sudo su" ??
<ericmuyser> the home dir is /ude/users/dogeify not /home/ubuntu
<Rexter> Shurpu; that's going to be to heavy for that machine. It's going to be a bad experience for you, and someone who is new to Linux, it's going to create an un-fair bad impression. That laptop came with XP, did it not?
<ericmuyser> Ben64: is there a better way? (i'm using an ssh key for ubuntu, too lazy to do one for this specific user)
<Shurpu> "can't open display" when trying to use xrandr
<Rexter> I need help getting a broadcom bcm5702x wireless card working.
<Ben64> ericmuyser: su - <username>
<jeffrey_f> http://www.wimp.com/brideunique/
<ericmuyser> Ben64: I love you <3
<Rexter> Ben64; why not sudo -i?
<Ben64> because he doesn't want root
<epsilonorion> TJ-: Not sure when you thought you may be able to send that file, but I will be switching locations here in a minute resulting in logging off for about 30
<TJ-> epsilonorion: Thanks for reminding me; got sidetracked
<ericmuyser> Ben64: I have a .bashrc in the ~ dir but it's not sourcing it with that command, idea?
<Rexter> Shurpu; hows it looking?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone earlier updates used to show up on the top but does not show up on unity 12.04
<Vivekananda> how do I know if I have new ones ?
<Rexter> Rhombix; hows it looking?
<Shurpu> Rexter: thanks again for your help... I tried to use DISPLAY=:0.0 sudo xrandr --screen 0 -s 1280x1024 and it returned me "Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes"
<Rexter> Vivekananda; new updates, vs old updates?
<Rexter> Shurpu, are you in the live environment?
<xangua> Vivekananda: install "update indicator" http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<Vivekananda> xangua: in lucid on new updates something popped
<Vivekananda> now I dont see them. Is that now an added software and not a core one ?
<Shurpu> Rexter: I'm running the usb live Ubuntu for "trying" if that's what you asked. I'd wish to install it, but with a usable GUI resolution.
<Vivekananda> the pop up notificatoin I mean ?
<Rexter> Shura, how did you create the USB?
<Rhombix> Rexter: i'll be perfectly honest, i have been laboring over this installation for 5 hours now, and every little thing has turned into a trainwreck. i am starting to question my sanity, yet i haven't even got further than the second step of the installation without something to stop me
<Shurpu> Rexter : with the official ISO, and with the Universal USB live installer
<Shurpu> Rexter : it worked well on my computer (I'm on Ubuntu right now with my own)
<Rhombix> this isn't even OpenBSD, it's just plain ubuntu
<TJ-> epsilonorion: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946394/
<Rhombix> it's supposed to be the easiest things for someone to install
<Rhombix> *one of the
<Rexter> Rhombix, help me understand what you are doing. Why are you installing to an external drive?
<Rhombix> Rexter: no special reason, just that i have several external drives and i'll be looking at other distros before settling on a permanent OS
<Rexter> Shura, it's going to be easier to work on the graphics issue after the install. hook that thing up to a monitor, and install.
<Shurpu> Rexter: well, unfortunately we don't have another monitor here... :/
<Rhombix> well, that was my reason. i guess i'll have to revise all this in light of what has happened tonight
<jeffrey_f> hi
<jeffrey_f> oops, wrong window
<Rexter> Rhombix, boot to the live environment, run gparted. If the drive is not listed, it's a hardware, or BIOS issue.
<epsilonorion> TJ-: Thank you
<basketball> how do i download the 14.04 beta
<Rhombix> Rexter: what is gparted?
<Vivekananda> how do I find the current video
<[x]> Vivekananda :O
<Rexter> Rhombix; Gparted is a drive partitioning tool included on the live CD, you can use it to re-partition the drive.
<Vivekananda> sorry I meant how do I find the current versions of php or python that are avaialble from repos in ubuntu
<junknown> TJ-: So my xorg file says the NVIDIA kernel module fails to start. BUt I have no idea why or how to go about fixing it. Nothing in the kernel log says anything about nvidia errors as far as I can find
<Vivekananda> something like apt-search ?
<Rhombix> Rexter: ok, thank you. i'll try that.
<willwh> Vivekananda: apt-cache search <package> | grep <something>
<TJ-> Shurpu: When the target is in "Try" mode, does it have an IP address? If so, you can do Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a text console, then do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" ... after that, do "passwd" and set a password for the "ubuntu" user used by the live environment, then from your 'good' PC, do "ssh ubuntu@<IP-of-other-PC>" ... if that works, you can then do some remote diagnostics to sort it out from the comfort of your good PC
<willwh> Vivekananda: like, apt-cache search php ? :)
<Rexter> Shurpu, ubuntu 13.10 is too heavy for that machine anyway. You're about to do all this work, and have it not run well anyway.
<[x]> Vivekananda "which python"
<[x]> ?
<[x]> :D
<willwh> that would be what is installed [x]
<TJ-> junknown: That's important, if the kernel module failed... go to "/var/log/kern.log" ... search for "nvidia"
<willwh> not what packages are available
<Vivekananda> willwh: yep
<Rexter> Shurpu, look into xubuntu, lubuntu, or better yet ZorinOS lite.
<[x]> :| Willis ok
<willwh> Shurpu: or Arch ;]
<willwh> \but 13.10 is actually fairly sys intensive, and likes a GFX card
<willwh> I run arch on all my low powered machines
<Rexter> Shurpu, these are all ubuntu based, but better for a machine like that.
<willwh> Rexter's right htough - I wouldn't recommend running 13,10 on low end systems
<Vivekananda> Willis: that gave me a tonne of results . how do I narrow itdown to php core and also to find the current version avaialable ?
<willwh> you're gonna have a bad time
<basketball> ubottu, gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<basketball> ubottu, gparted
<[x]> :|
<basketball> how do i download the 14.04 beta
<Vivekananda> willwh: how about running 13.10 with a lighter manager ?
<Rhombix> Rexter: gparted will not display the external drive
<TJ-> Let's be clear here, running the full ubuntu-desktop 3D isn't recommended. Nothing wrong with 13.10 or any other version, just the particular GUI chosen.
<Shurpu> Rexter : thanks for your support, we'll try something else. I'm leaving the chan. Thank you again for your warm help.
<willwh> Vivekananda: I wouldn't recommend it
<Rexter> Shurpu, willwh, Arch is a totally different animal. As a newbie, if you like ubuntu, stick with it for now.
<[x]> Vivekananda check your personal msg :(
<willwh> Rexter: not a newb at all, I well know that
<junknown> TJ-: when searching the kern.log for nvidia, the only thing that comes up is a similar line over and over but nothing about any kind of errors.
<willwh> I started with gentoo like 14 years ago :x
<willwh> I'm lazy nowadays, hence why I'm here (hahaha) :)
<TJ-> junknown: Are you able to copy the "/var/log/dmesg" and "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to pastebins so I can view them?
<[x]> dual boot is best way to run ubuntu or virtual machine ??
<Xuisce> hey willwh
<basketball> how do i download 14.04 beta
<willwh> Xuisce: hi
<Rexter> willwh, Shurpu is the newb, not ready for arch.
<TJ-> basketball: Beta 1 isn't out until the 27th
<willwh> basketball: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ (TRY GOOGLE NEXT TIME, I TYPED "ubuntu 14.04" in to google :( )
<[x]> Rexter me too n00b ? arch wont suits me
<Rexter> Rhombix, do you have another computer?
<willwh> Rexter: rgr I'm not following chat too much, just hilights  :)
<Rhombix> Rexter: no
<TJ-> basketball: however, the current daily dev builds can be found at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  ... try the #ubuntu+1 channel for support
<basketball> is it stable
<Vivekananda> also how do I look for the php version and narrow the search down as I requested earlier ?
<Rhombix> Rexter: just this android phone
<TJ-> basketball: Of course not! It's the development version!
<Xuisce> Vivekananda:  hey
<basketball> so i shouldnt install it
<junknown> TJ-: I can't really think of a way to get that stuff onto a pastebin, i'm currently typing to you on a separate computer
<Vivekananda> so anyone ?
<TJ-> junknown: Ahh.. does the 'problem' PC not have any network connection?
<Vivekananda> Xuisce: :) hi. Why do you change your name each day ?
<junknown> TJ-: Actually wait i could set up ssh real quick
<willwh> Vivekananda: Vivekananda you can use grep, but apt supports tan completion
<willwh> tab*
<Vivekananda> hmm okay
<Rexter> [x], you can do Arch as a noob, if you are the type of person who sees the journey as more important than the destination.
<willwh> i.e.
<willwh> sudo apt-get install php5
<TJ-> junknown: on the 'problem' PC: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and then give me the pastebin URLs
<Rexter> Rhombix, do you have any other usb drives?
<[x]> ok Rexter
<willwh> but you can do things like this: apt-cache show <packagename> to get a full summary (try apt-cache show php5)
<willwh> Vivekananda: honestly if you want "fresh" php stuff - you're going to need more than the regular repos
<willwh> how new to linux/ubuntu are you?
<TJ-> Rhombix: Rexter FYI ... I've killed two USB hubs in the past that had external drives on them, self-powered too, so it is possible to fry USB chipsets in the USB-to-SATA/IDE chips
<Rexter> [x], you would learn a lot if you were willing to take the time, but if you want something that just works quickly, ubuntu is much better for that.
<basketball> is there a torrent
<willwh> tbh, a lot of it depends on your lvl of general IT knowledge
<Vivekananda> willwh: that is a secondary question. my first question is how to di find out what versions are avaialble to me in the current repo . I tried using : apt-cache search ph...  and tab completion does not help
<willwh> total noobs should NOT touch arch :)
<basketball> for ubuntu 14.04
<willwh> Vivekananda: I'm not sure what you want
<willwh> are you talking major versions?
<willwh> i.e.
<willwh> apt-cache show php5 == current version of PHP in the repos you have available
<willwh> if you try; apt-get install php(start pushing tab)
<Vivekananda> I have version 5.3.10 installed for php . I want to find out if 5.4.  or 5.5 are there in the repos yet
<willwh> it'll show you all packages starting php....
<[x]> Rexter i did love to use Ubuntu most of time i am messed up with that , i couldnt even use "vi" editor to edit hostname.
<TJ-> Vivekananda: "apt-cache policy <package-name>" will show you the versions of a package and where they are in the archives
<willwh> Vivekananda: I would go; apt-get update && apt-cache show php | grep 5.4
<Ben64> basketball: 14.04 support and discussion in #ubuntu+1 until release
<willwh> TJ-: perfetto I didn't know that :)
<basketball> Ben64,  that channel is dead
<junknown> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946424/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946428/
<willwh> apt-cache policy php5
<willwh> ah nice :]
<Rexter> [x], are you on Arch now?
<willwh> so Vivekananda if you need newer versions - you'll need to enable different repositories
<[x]> no i :|
<[x]> i use ubuntu in as vm
<[x]> i didnt tried arch
<[x]> just tried ubuntu and backtrack. Rexter
<TJ-> Vivekananda: For major package versions, you can use regular expressions e.g. "apt-cache search '^php[[:digit:]\.]+[^-]' "
<TJ-> junknown: got them
<Vivekananda> willwh: I am trying apt-get install php and tab and it shows a bunchof stuff including somee with php5 .. but nothing that shows me like php 5.5.10
<willwh> Vivekananda: and it won't
<willwh> did you trey what TJ- said? apt-cache show policy php5
<Rexter> I need help getting broadcom bcm5702x wireless installed.
<willwh> Vivekananda: sorry, apt-cache policy php5
<TJ-> junknown: OK, your solution is easy :)
<willwh> Vivekananda: as I said - you need to enable different repositories, to get later versions
<tom_> how can i get ia32libs for 64 bit ubuntu 13.10 desktop
<TJ-> willwh: lose the "show" - that's a different option entirely, just use "policy"
<willwh> yep, I corrteced a line up
<willwh> Vivekananda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<TJ-> junknown: Can you show the results of the following?  "dpkg-query -l 'nvidia* | pastebinit"
<Adie> ubuntu says I have 15.6 GiB of RAM, but I have 16
<Adie> y
<Vivekananda> willwh: I understood that part but installing an later versions is not my question. My question was to figure out what versions are available to me ( by versions I mean the complete version name that is all the three dots (.) eg 5.5.12) in the present system with the Present repos enabled.
<ezioa> anyone know why i'm getting an error with gpart -b sda.mbr.bak /dev/sda
<ezioa> seek failure
<TJ-> Adie: 15.6GB of addressable ... the other 0.4 will be masked out by the GPU's memory space, most likely
<marz> wlan0 no longer shows up when i do a "ifconfig" . . . I'm unable to connect to WiFi too.
<willwh> Vivekananda: and a few people have offered different ways to find out
<willwh> I'm logging, nighters
<ezioa> marz: post dmsg and lspci -v
<ezioa> marz: dmesg
<TJ-> Vivekananda: "apt-cache policy php5" shows that ... the PHP version number is followed by the Debian/Ubuntu version, as in e.g. 5.4.9 - 4ubuntu2.4
<Vivekananda> TJ-: thanks lemme try that
<ezioa> marz: did you do something with your kernel?
<ezioa> anyone know how I can copy a windows 8 mbr?
<tom_> guess no one knows
<Rexter> Rhombix, that's what I was getting to. Either the drive is bad, or your USB ports are not working.
<TJ-> ezioa: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=mbr.bin bs=512 count=1"
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I tried it and it showed me only 5.3.10 which is also the version installed. The php people tell me it is eol pretty soon.
<Vivekananda> Shouldnt that mean ubuntu would have the upgrade in the regular repos ?
<[x]> i need to customize my desktop appearance conky best or screen lets best ?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Well, that's the version in your release of Ubuntu
<junknown> TJ-: "dpkg-query -l 'nvidia* " Just leaves me with an arrow and a cursor on the following line
<ezioa> TJ-: what about the partition info?
<[x]> Rexter i need to customize my desktop appearance conky best or screen lets best ?
<marz> ezioa: I didn't do anything. Well, not consciously though. dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946464/ lspci -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946466/
<TJ-> ezioa: what about it?
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I am having lts 13.04
<glitsj16> junknown: close the ' .. so try: dpkg-query -l 'nvidia*'
<Rexter> [x], I don't know much about that. I've used conkey. I don't know about the other one.
<ezioa> anyone know how to backup partition information ... gparted keeps telling me seek failure: gpart -b sda.mbr.bak /dev/sda *** Fatal error: dev(/dev/sda): seek failure.
<junknown> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946472/
<[x]> Rexter ok !!!
<TJ-> Vivekananda: 13.04 is EOL
<TJ-> junknown: thanks :)
<Rexter> could someone help me get my wireless working?
<TJ-> junknown: one more, then I can give you the command to build the nvidia module. "ls -al /usr/src/ /lib/modules/`uname -r`/update/dkms/ | pastebinit"
<glitsj16> skinkitten: did you see TJ-'s message yet?
<TJ-> ezioa: have you checked"/var/log/kern.log" to see what the disk errors are?
<TJ-> junknown: There's a vital space between those two paths in the 'ls' command there
<marz> wlan0 no longer shows up when I do a "ifconfig?. I can no longer connect to WiFi
<Vivekananda> TJ-: sorry I mean 12.04
<junknown> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946484
<TJ-> Vivekananda: lol yeah, I thought so! I think you'll find that it will be updated since its an LTS, but I can't say for sure. You'd have to question the package maintainers
<TJ-> junknown: OK, this should do it: "sudo dkms build nvidia-331/331.38" ... if that is successful, we'll move on to install it. If it shows an error, we'll have to pastebin the log-file the error message points you to
<junknown> TJ-: Module nvidia-331/331.38 already built or kernel 3.11.0-15-generic/4
<TJ-> junknown: great!
<jak2000> anyone have a tutorial for configure in my server, the domian and static ip? thanks
<TJ-> junknown: "sudo dkms install nvidia-331/331.38"
<junknown> TJ-: nvidia-331/331.38 already installed on kernel 3.11.0-15-generic/x86_64
<ezioa> marz: that doesn't look like lscpi -v output
<TJ-> junknown: really? I didn't see it in the 'ls' output earlier... try that again: "ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/ | pastebinit"
<ice9> is there a better file manager KDE?
<rww> i expect that depends on what's wrong with dolphin
<junknown> TJ-: If I run that command with 'uname -r' I get no such file or directory, but if I put in 3.11.0-15-generic I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946512/
<ice9> rww: I don't like Dolphone
<TJ-> junknown: that's worrying! what does "uname -r" report?
<rww> ice9: I gathered that. Why not?
<rww> ice9: I can't really tell you what's better than it if I don't know what's wrong with it, can I? :P
<junknown> TJ-: 3.11.0-15-generic
<TJ-> junknown: Are you using the back-tick ` or the single-quote ' ? I'm using `back-ticks` which cause the command inside them to be executed in a sub-shell, and its result inserted in place of the `back-ticks`
<marz> ezioa: I got it working now, I followed the instructions here even though I don't understand it though. lol http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx
<ice9> rww: I don't like how things are fitted together,  also about functionality: when you click on icon and it show the 'x'  icon
<ezioa> marz: yes.  that's what lspci -v would've told me
<TJ-> junknown: OK, lets carry on. do this: "sudo modprobe nvidia-331"  ... then do "tail -n 30 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<marz> ezioa: sorry about that,. . . thank you anyways
<ezioa> np
<TipDoubler> Seperate me from my own two hands; I've killed so many times, but I can't save the world from the creatures that don't die...
<rww> HDRDanny: that... doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question :P
<junknown> TJ-: You wwere correct on the backtick. Was not aware. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946541/
<marz> ezioa: Another question, how do I determine if Ubuntu is using my video card? or if it is properly installed?
<TJ-> junknown: ok, it's loaded correctly.... now lets see if you can get the GUI to start! "sudo service lightdm restart"
<ezioa> marz: umm try a 3d test
<ezioa> ati, nvidia?
<ice9> rww: I dot another  Ubuntu support question, how to change a file's UID?
<rww> ice9: chmod newusernamehere filenamehere
<marz> ezioa: nvidia, how do I do a 3d test?
<TJ-> ice9: "chown uid:gid <file>"
<rww> erm, right, that
<rww> i am terrible at mixing those two up
<TJ-> rww: so are my fingers ;p
<ezioa> marz: do you have an icon of a key in your system tray?
<ice9> rww: that will change owner:group id but not the uid
<junknown> TJ-: I am now watching a screen that flashes red then green then blue, then red/green/blue, then white, then a horizontal gradient, then a vertical gradient then black. hahaha
<rww> ice9: precisely what do you think a uid is?
<TJ-> junknown: Psychedelic :) ... OK ... "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<marz> ezioa: a key? nope . . . But I have a gear icon on the upper right side which lists System Settings, Display, Startup Application, Software up to Date, shutdown, restart, etc.
<junknown> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6946560/
<HDRDanny> rww, it'
<HDRDanny> It'
<HDRDanny> dang it.
<HDRDanny> It's not!
<HDRDanny> :P
<ezioa> marz: search for a program that says "drivers" in it
<basketball> !gparted Rexter
<ezioa> marz: with the unity program launcher
<basketball> Rexter,  !gparted
<rww> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<basketball> !gparted
<basketball> !gparted
<Xuisce> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Xuisce> ah
<Xuisce> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<rww> basketball: the syntax to send it to a specific person is !gparted | Rexter (to put it in the channel), or !gparted > Rexter (to PM it). The bot doesn't repeat itself.
<Xuisce> hm
<rom1504> !china
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rom1504> cool
<rww> Xuisce: you can investigate the bot with /msg ubottu korea (for example).
<basketball> oh thanks rww
<Xuisce> ah thanks rww
<TJ-> junknown: "(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device DFP-3's EDID; cannot compute DPI" so, how many and how are the monitor(s) connected?
<marz> ezioa: Do you mean "Additional Drivers"?
<Rexter> !gparted | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ezioa> marz: yes
<junknown> TJ-: I have a single  2560x1440 monitor connected with DUal DVI
<basketball> Rexter,   you asked not me
<Rexter> basketball, lol I asked what?
<TJ-> junknown: OK, well the problem is, that monitor isn't providing the GPU with its resolutions and refresh rates, via EDID data
<basketball> <Rhombix> Rexter: what is gparted?
<basketball> oh that was rhombix
<basketball> my bad
<Rexter> basketball, are you any good with broadcom drivers though?
<basketball> kinda
<marz> ezioa: I see a NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release) (version 331-updates). It says "This driver is activated and currently in use." So I assume that the driver is installed properly.
<marz> ezioa: When I boot up my laptop, and I get to the Login Screen, the screen displays some white dots and displays the original wallpaper, the orange thing, instead of my custom wallpaper. Is there any way I can change that?
<ezioa> marz: I believe so.  Try your luck at a 3D tester.
<Rexter> basketball, I have a Dell with bcm57xxx card. I can't remember how to make it work.
<Rexter> basketball, I need to install firmware or something/
<_doug_> So... this is frustrating. I have 3 displays plugged into an nvidia card. The ubuntu installer seems all three. I reboot and NONE of them work. I have to boot with one display plugged in, and then plug the other two in after boot. Also seeing this with Mint.
<junknown> TJ-: hmmmm the monitor worked fine when I had just the nouveau drivers installed and it also works fine with in windows
<TJ-> junknown: OK, so then that suggests a problem with the driver
<TJ-> junknown: so now we know what to search the web for
<marz> ezioa:  Okay. Thanks a lot mate. :D
<ice9> rww: sorry I meant the UUID
<ezioa> marz: np
<TJ-> junknown: just found this "The problem with these monitors and PROPRIETARY Linux drivers is that they use a new version of EDID information that is NOT yet supported by the nvidia or fglrx (catalyst) drivers on Linux"
<TJ-> junknown: Try this if you can, see if you can solve it: http://learnitwithme.com/?p=342
<basketball> <basketball> IdleOne,  SCSI error on write(36592,16): See MMC specs: Sense Key 4 "Drive error", ASC 03 ASCQ 00.
<basketball> <basketball> when burning to dv
<skinkitten> TJ-, glitsj16 any update?
<junknown> TJ-: Thanks so much for the help! I'll work on that.
<TJ-> glitsj16: In case I've gone and the buildders are slow, you can point skinkitten to https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/gutenprint/
<TJ-> skinkitten: You can download all the files from my server there; I've uploaded the source to the launchpad PPA builders so at some point soon the packages should also be available from my development PPA
<TJ-> skinkitten: My PPA is at https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ppa
<skinkitten> TJ-, where exactly will it appear when the builders take care of it? on here? https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ppa
<TJ-> skinkitten: Yes, and you'll be able to add my PPA to your system's apt sources so you can install/remove with apt-get
<skinkitten> TJ-, I'm assuming it will show up as a tar under latest updates. correct?
<TJ-> skinkitten: No!
<TJ-> skinkitten: debian packages
<Rexter> I'm stuck on a Broadcom wireless issue. BCM57xx. I could really use some help.
<skinkitten> everything that ends in .deb on here https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/gutenprint/ should be downloaded? How do I install ? I'm a newbie. I need you to be more explicit. :)
<TJ-> skinkitten: oh ok... let me write a script you can simply run, then
<skinkitten> o.o thank you
<Vivekananda> my ubuntu has another weird problem
<Vivekananda> sometimes when I initiate shutdown and mostly with a few programs open it does not completely power off but the screen is kind of lighed up a bit although it is black. then I hve to force shutdown it
<basketball> when i was burning to disk i got a SCSI error on write(138304,16): [4 09 01] Drive error. Tracking servo failure.   error
<TJ-> skinkitten: I hope this will work! "SC=get_gutenprint_from_tj.sh; wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/gutenprint/$SC && chmod a+x $SC && ./$SC"
<Kekai> Okay
<Kekai> hello
<Kekai> I run Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo Netbook S10 Ideapad
<Kekai> with 200GB of HD space and 512gb of ram
<skinkitten> TJ-, Resolving iam.tj (iam.tj)... 109.74.197.122
<skinkitten> Connecting to iam.tj (iam.tj)|109.74.197.122|:80... connected.
<skinkitten> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<skinkitten> 2014-02-16 21:25:54 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<TJ-> skinkitten: hahah great start!
<skinkitten> I copied and pasted what you said
<skinkitten> it is?
<Kekai> if I install XCFE does that make it officially Xubuntu 13.10 or will I stll need to go to ubuntu sites
<Kekai> and If I install it through Terminal, will I keep all my files?
<[x]> 512gb ram ??
<[x]> or 512mb
<Kekai> its an old PC that still works
<Kekai> mb
<Kekai> yeah
<Kekai> which is why I am switching to a lighter desktop
<[x]> :|
<Kekai> Ubuntu keep freezing on me
<Kekai> idk what to do
<[x]> Kekai try backtrack
<[x]> :D
<Kekai> I know how to install the Desktop enviroment
<Kekai> Just will it make me an official Xubuntu user or will I have to do a HDD wipe?
<TJ-> skinkitten: try again: "SC=get_gutenprint_from_tj.sh; wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/gutenprint/$SC && chmod a+x $SC && ./$SC"
<basketball> SCSI error on write(138304,16): [4 09 01] Drive error. Tracking servo failure.
<Kekai> Can a mod help me please?
<skinkitten> TJ-, SC=get_gutenprint_from_tj.sh; wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/gutenprint/$SC && chmod a+x $SC && ./$SC"
<skinkitten> woops
<skinkitten> TJ-, Resolving iam.tj (iam.tj)... 109.74.197.122
<skinkitten> Connecting to iam.tj (iam.tj)|109.74.197.122|:80... connected.
<skinkitten> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<skinkitten> 2014-02-16 21:29:40 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<TJ-> skinkitten: that is weird, it works here the exact same
<n^izzo> hey all
<skinkitten> I copied and pasted your input
<skinkitten> TJ-, ok i removed sudo which was I was adding
<skinkitten> it is working now TJ-
<Bashing-om> Kekai: All 'buntu distro have the same kernel, and all share the exact same software repository.
<skinkitten> TJ-, here is the note it ended on : 2014-02-16 21:31:43 (455 KB/s) - `printer-driver-gutenprint_5.2.10-pre1-0ubuntu1~tj1_amd64.deb' saved [466460/466460]
<skinkitten> [sudo] password for jose:
<skinkitten> sudo: pkg: command not found
<skinkitten> ~
<n^izzo> does anyone know if I can save the state of a virtual machine in vmware and restore that machine on a different host with the same state?
<TJ-> skinkitten: Grrr!... let me check :)
<skinkitten> TJ-, : ok!
<TJ-> skinkitten: OK, my typo in the script. you can fix it easily
<TJ-> skinkitten: do "ls" ... do you see get_gutenprint_from_tj.sh  ?
<skinkitten> yes TJ-
<TJ-> skinkitten: OK ... do this: "cd gutenprint" then do "ls" and you should see a lot of .deb (debian package) files.... if so, do "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" and that will install the driver... tell me if any of those packages generates an installation error or warning
<skinkitten> TJ-, looks good. it ended in this note : ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<skinkitten> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libcncpcmcm.so is not a symbolic link
<skinkitten> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libcncpmsimg.so is not a symbolic link
<skinkitten> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libcncpnet.so is not a symbolic link
<skinkitten> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libcncpmslld.so is not a symbolic link
<skinkitten> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libcncpmsui.so is not a symbolic link
<TJ-> skinkitten: let me look those up, see what they are
<junknown> TJ-: SO I tried to manually change xorg.conf for my monitor to no avail. I think I'll just stick with nouveau in hopes that they update nvidia soon. AFter what we did earlier what would be the easiest way to remove what we did and go back to nouveau? ppa-purge?
<TJ-> junknown: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-331"
<Cannon4TI> Hello, can anyone tell me the symbol for displaying errorcode's ? I am trying to modify my user prompt
<TJ-> skinkitten: From what I can tell those are nothing to do with gutenprint; they must be something to do with what you've done on that system
<TJ-> skinkitten: So, the drivers are installed... its up to you to figure out if they work :)
<Cannon4TI> ...anyone?
<skinkitten> TJ-, give me 5
<basketball> how do i update my dvd drovers
<MITStudent> Good night, I am a student of a course at MIT and need to interview 75 people to present my project to build mobile experience. Who can help me, send me a private message I send the link to the questionnaire. Are only 5 questions. Thank you.
<Beldar> MITStudent, On the IRC in general this is considered spam, I would check use, just a heads up is all.
<ecardona> hi, I need some help with avconv
<junknown> TJ-: Sorry to keep bothering but I removed that and now I'm not able to get the resolution I could before :\
<TJ-> junknown: Has nouveau loaded? "lsmod | grep nouveau" ?
<skinkitten> printer status is stopped ><
<basketball> dvd drive firmware update ubuntu 13.10
<junknown> TJ-: That returns nothing
<basketball> TJ-,  how do i dvd drive firmware update ubuntu 13.10
<TJ-> skinkitten: is that good?
<TJ-> basketball: the firmware is the embedded software in the DVD writer... very often they don't support newer DVD makes/types, so you need to check the DVD-writer manufacturer's web-site for the make/model for an update, and instructions on how it is installed into the DVD-writer
<skinkitten> going to restart....printer info was there but no printer action as of yet
<TJ-> junknown: OK, that means nouveau isn't being loaded. "sudo modprobe nouveau" to begin with
<TJ-> junknown: then try restarting lightdm as before
<TJ-> junknown: if that works, just check that there isn't a blacklist entry for nouveau left behind by nvidia: "sudo grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* " - if there is, you'll need to remove those
<shayne> am I on ubuntu IRC?
<hewhomust> no
<basketball> yes shayne
<junknown> TJ-: I get /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf:blacklist nouveau   since I no longer need bumblebee for nvidia should i just delete the file?
<junknown> actually
<TJ-> junknown: remove the bumblebee package, maybe?
<shayne> I have a new amd A6-6400K apu. I just installed 13.10 and ran the updates but I still am getting lots of weird screen artifacts when I move or resize windows. Anyone know of a way to fix that or if the A6 isn't supported yet?
<basketball> !canibeop> TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-, please see my private message
<basketball> !canibeop | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Xuisce> !guatemala
<junknown> TJ-: Yeah that worked :D
<Xuisce> !belarus
<Xuisce> hm
<Xuisce> sorry ill use the other command /msg ubottu
<junknown> TJ-: Is there anywhere I can donate money to you haha?
<TJ-> junknown: No, but you can donate your time in the future to help other Ubuntueers
<basketball> TJ-, check pm
<skinkitten> TJ-, printer status : /usr/lib/cups/filter/gstoraster failed
<junknown> TJ-: Well thankyou very much! Once I have a smidgen of knowledge to share I will do that :)
<TJ-> skinkitten: that's a shame!
<skinkitten> shameful =[
<shayne> anyone have a working amd A6 machine with no dedicated video card?
<shayne> I'm trying to decide what I need to do to fix my A6 setup
<TJ-> skinkitten: I'm reading that that error is often caused by a config issue, and the best way to clear it is to completely delete the printer from printer settings, and then re-add it
<skinkitten> TJ-, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IT PRINTED
<skinkitten> \O/
<TJ-> skinkitten: Colour?
<[x]> O.o
<albivian> hi guys
<albivian> i'm having trouble getting usb with ubuntu to boot
<albivian> using windwos 8
<albivian> running msi ge40
<skinkitten> haven't tried colour. the url at the top is cut off. the bottom "1 of 1" and time stamp is also cut off.
<albivian> secure boot is turned off
<anon99999> How do I use LIRC in Ubuntu 12.04 with a device connected by usb that has an infrared led and infrared receiver attached?
<albivian> can anyone help me?
<TJ-> albivian: That'll be UEFI ... have you disabled quick-boot ?
<albivian> that's the option from contorl right?
<albivian> TJ-: i'll check
<TJ-> skinkitten: OK, that's probably the PPD for the printer max margins being wrong... you should be able to compensate for that in the printer configuration, maybe using a custom size, or even fixing the PPD file itself
<TJ-> albivian: in most UEFI set-ups, its a boot option
<albivian> TJ-: i've turned off fast startup
<albivian> but i'm not sure about quick boot
<albivian> TJ-: should I enter the BIOS?
<TJ-> albivian: Good... that's the same thing just different names I think.
<TJ-> albivian: when the system starts, are you pressing the system's alternate boot menu key, so you can choose which device to boot?
<albivian> f11 yes
<albivian> but none of them show the sandisk usb as an option
<albivian> i've also done what was recommended by a few forums
<albivian> and changing the boot priorities
<albivian> the three types of usb (cd, hdd, or key)
<albivian> none of them seem to trigger
<TJ-> albivian: OK, for the USB, you might see two entries, one will begin something like "EFI: ... USB ..." the other maybe "ATA: ... USB...." ... you're choosing the "EFI:" entry?
<albivian> the usb
<albivian> TJ-:  i'll be right back
<TJ-> albivian: ok
<albivian> going on a differnt pc
<TJ-> skinkitten: how you getting on?
<albivion> i'm back
<Vivekananda> ubuntu normally never troubles but when it does decide to do it heavens help the person. I had been avoiding updates and today I did all of them ie getting like 500 mbs of it all together
<TJ-> Vivekananda: that's worse... better to do them as they come, much easier to track down causes of problems that way
<albivion> TJ-: so you were saying about EFI or the other option?
<TJ-> albivion: always choose the options that start "EFI" (or similar) rather than "AHCI or ATA or SCSI or whatever" - those others are all legacy BIOS-style boot options
<albivion> TJ-:  yup that's the option I went with
<albivion> UEFI
<TJ-> albivion: Unfortunately there's no standard terminology so you have to guess from context for each different firmware
<albivion> in this boot mode, usb doesn't work
<Vivekananda> during the process nvidia drivers also got installed and on reboot the system was hanging at 'checking battery state' after telling me that drivers cannot recognize the graphis anc I should manually configure it. I pressed enter . then I got to the screen where it said manually configure or leave it as is and then I could not move the chosen option with tab or anything and I just did a ESC at which point I was greeted byt the st
<Vivekananda> upid checking message. I used my phone to look online and then just copied over xorg.conf.failsafe --> xorg.conf and my cmp started by lost unity 3D. also how do I tackle these issues  1. unity 3D and nvidia graphics. my laptop is a lenovo T61 2.1 ghz
<TJ-> albivion: That suggests the image on the USB device isn't EFI-compatible
<skinkitten> thank you so much TJ- a week trying to print. you must know how I feel !
<anon99999> How do I use LIRC in Ubuntu 12.04 with a device connected by usb that has an infrared led and infrared receiver attached?
<TJ-> skinkitten: It's working correctly?
<TJ-> skinkitten: you should add my PPA to your sources list, so that you can track updates properly
<skinkitten> TJ-, margins are off. how do I add your PPA?
<TJ-> skinkitten: See the section "Adding this PPA" at https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ppa
<TJ-> skinkitten: maybe that's something glitsj16 and me can help you with another day :)
<glitsj16> TJ-: skinkitten: builds are reported as pending in your PPA, I'll hold off the forum post untill everything is there .. great effort!
<Vivekananda> This was my error http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<TJ-> glitsj16: let's wait until the PPD issue is confirmed, we should be able to fix that
<glitsj16> TJ-: sure thing
<TJ-> skinkitten: Something you can do is figure out exactly (to the millimetre) how much each margin is off from the paper edge, and for which paper sizes and orientations
<_doug_> So... this is frustrating. I have 3 displays plugged into an nvidia card. The ubuntu installer seems all three. I reboot and NONE of them work. I have to boot with one display plugged in, and then plug the other two in after boot. Also seeing this with Mint.
<TJ-> skinkitten: The way I do that, is use a graphics program like inkscape to draw solid rectangles around the 4 sides overlapping the edge of the paper... when printed you can then measure the exact distance from edge of paper to the printable areas
<Vivekananda> I found that I can purge nvidia and I would like to do it by -- sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-173 nvidia-current  and then reinstall
<Vivekananda> I can use : sudo apt-get install nvidia-current but do I also got for nvidia-173 ?
<skinkitten> TJ-, can you send me that file? as a gimp file? please?
<skinkitten> I added your PPA TJ-
<Xuisce> Vivekananda:  heya
<Vivekananda> Xuisce: hey
<TJ-> _doug_: so they all work when using the live environment (the open-source nouveau driver I guess), but not when you've installed the system and booted to that?
<Vivekananda> why do you keep changing names ?
<Xuisce> Vivekananda:  changing?
<Xuisce> Vivekananda:  it was always like this
<Xuisce> :)
<TJ-> skinkitten: which file are you referring to?
<Vivekananda> oo okay
<TJ-> skinkitten:  the drawing for printing? You can create that yourself, as I described above.
<Vivekananda> TJ-: any clues ?
<_doug_> TJ-: I didn't try the live environment per see, but when I installed I had all three displays connected, and all seemed to work fine.
<Vivekananda> of nvidia issues and getting ubuntu 3d back ?
<skinkitten> TJ-, : reading
<impossible> would ubuntu look and work terribly by completely disabling or removing compiz?
<skinkitten> 4 rectangles, one for each corner, got it
<TJ-> Vivekananda: I usually start by checking "/var/log/dmesg" to ensure the nvidia driver loaded correctly. Then I look at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to seek clues as to why the X server drivers didn't behave
<_doug_> TJ-: This occurs with both the default video drives and the one installed from the ubuntu additional device driver GUI thing. It also happens on Mint Linux as well.
<Vivekananda> TJ-: okay lemme try those
<_doug_> TJ-: i've run the ubuntu desktop prefences stuff. All three displays seem fine. I've also used nvidia-settings and again, everything shows up fine. Reboot (with all three displays connected). Blank screen.
<TJ-> _doug_:  So you installed and it worked fine - that would be with the nouveau open-source nvidia device driver. That is the 'default', unless by default you mean the accelerated nvidia proprietary driver, which I'd have expected to do better than the nouveau driver :)
<_doug_> boot with one display, and connect the other two, both come up straight away
<TJ-> _doug_: silly question... i
<_doug_> TJ-: 'NVIDIA binary Xorg driver kernel module and VDPUA library'
<TJ-> _doug_: ... does the graphics card drive 4 displays?
<_doug_> aka nvidia-304 version ubuntu 3.08.88-0ubunt8
<_doug_> TJ-: It's got three outputs. :)
<glitsj16> impossible: only the (default) unity is tied into compiz, if you don't *ever* plan on using that you should be fine without compiz .. but make sure you've installed and logged into an alternative DE before purging it
<_doug_> display port, hdmi, dvi
<TJ-> _doug_: OK, not 4? I was going to say, it sounds like you don't have a monitor connected to the primary output, which is what is driven at startup, before the X server starts the GUI
<Vivekananda> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/9044178
<Vivekananda> help me out a bit
<TJ-> _doug_: OK, can you show us "/var/log/dmesg" ? You ought to be able to do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and give us the URL
<_doug_> TJ-: nah. The card has 3 outputs, and I have all three connected. The primary display seems to be the DVI one. I have no idea why
<ajoul> Where is the config files of my applications stored in Ubuntu?
<TJ-> _doug_: I have 2 GPUs here driving 6 displays, never had that kind of issue
<ajoul> I am trying to edit redshift.conf config file
<_doug_> TJ-: lemme grab it's UP, and boot it again with three displays connected and see if I can even ssh in. One sec
<_doug_> s/UP/IP/
<ajoul> Where is the config files of my applications stored in Ubuntu?
<ajoul> I need to edit them
 * ajoul patiently waiting for a fucking response. 
<somsip> !language | ajoul (just about to help you, but not now)
<ubottu> ajoul (just about to help you, but not now): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TJ-> Vivekananda: my guess would be, the nouveay driver is still blacklisted by artefacts of the nvidia driver installation, because Xorg is using the VESA driver. Check with "sudo grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* "
<ajoul> thx somsip, anyone else know where are the config files of my applications stored in Ubuntu?
<impossible> glitsj16, thanks, does gnome 3 use compiz ?
<TJ-> ajoul: the per-user configuration is in your user home directory, usually as (hidden) dot-files or inside dot-directories.
<glitsj16> impossible: if you mean gnome-shell no, it uses mutter for compositing, not compiz
<skinkitten> TJ-, what are acceptable margins? 8.5W x 11H
<impossible> thats very nice, thanks again
<ajoul> TJ- by going in my /home directory and hitting cd . (followed by tab) the only available files I see are ./ ../
<Vivekananda> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/9044178 box 3. Also should I try the purge and reinstall ? or if not what should I do ?
<Vivekananda> I want to get unity back !
<glitsj16> impossible: you're welcome
<_doug_> TJ- http://pastebin.com/SrHJ0gNp (it's mint now, not ubuntu... :) )
<TJ-> skinkitten: I'm not sure, each printer differs, but here in Europe we mostly see 2cm margins all round on A4 paper.
<FuuqUmiist> what are good apps for Ubuntu you can't live without?
<_doug_> TJ: Well, I can confirm it's up. I can ssh into it. So, it's just a display issue
<ajoul> How to display all hidden files?
<jje> ls -la
<FuuqUmiist> ajoul i think ctrl+h
<ajoul> Where is the safest place to store porn in Ubuntu?
<Vivekananda> brb
<Vivekananda> restarting
<TJ-> _doug_: I notice it is using the EFI framebuffer at boot-time. I've read there can be big problems with that, I think you may just have found one... can't confirm that, but that would be my suspicion. Try following up on that with searches, see what comes up
<_doug_> TJ-: Kk
<TJ-> _doug_: before you do that though, I'd highly recommend you upgrade the nvidia driver version to 331. If you haven't tried that already, of course
<TJ-> _doug_: There's an Ubuntu PPA containing the latest drivers called xorg-edgers
<_doug_> TJ-: k. Thanks.
<TJ-> _doug_: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<linuxuz3r_> hey guys
<ajoul> hello my friend!
<linuxuz3r_> hi ajoul
<ajoul> How was your day Linxuz3r
<_doug_> TJ-:  Try the EFI stuff first?
<linuxuz3r_> well confusing somewhat
<TJ-> _doug_: after following the "Add this PPA.." instructions, do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<ajoul> tell me more
<_doug_> TJ: Actually, is EFI secure boot?
<linuxuz3r_> ajoul, what cpu do you use?
<linuxuz3r_> do you prefer intel or amd?
<ajoul> I use Intel, but I have no preference, it all comes down to the same
<linuxuz3r_> this is not the place for it
<TJ-> _doug_: I'd use nvidia-331 first... that might have the support you need... however, as that loads much later, I still think the EFI framebuffer could be the cause. I believe some nvidia video-BIOS can be updated to fix the issue, but I only came across a discussion on that in passing, so not read anything 'official' from Nvidia
<linuxuz3r_> ok alot of people prefer intel
<TJ-> _doug_: Secure-boot is one feature of UEFI
<linuxuz3r_> do you wanna join ubuntu offtopic
<ajoul> sure mate
<linuxuz3r_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<_doug_> TJ: K. Wasn't sure if that was relevant. I had secure boot enabled but just disabled it because I was gonna try putting Windows 7 on there and it bitched, so I dsiabled secure boot. Up until the very last boot that was enabled.
<TJ-> _doug_: If it works with SB off, then that would suggest an unsigned module issue. That is worth checking for.
<_doug_> TJ-: It doesn't work with either
<TJ-> _doug_: The nvidia modules aren't signed, but so far as I have seen, the kernel just grumbles in the log about that, it doesn't refuse to load the driver
<_doug_> TJ: this was windows. doesn't matter. not relevant i think
<TJ-> _doug_: which video card is it? "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<Guest7563> Tj i am basketball
<_doug_> TJ-:  Nvidia GeForce GTX 645 OEM
<Guest7563> I have a error message error file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
 * TJ- is going to bed, it's almost 4am!
<Guest7563> And i cant boot
<_doug_> eeek
<Guest7563> I dont have a live disk
<TJ-> _doug_: !!
<glitsj16> TJ-: have a good stretch, you've did more than a days work in here today, dreamzzz
<TJ-> _doug_: just read the changelog for nvidia-drivers which says "* New upstream beta 319.12 (2013-04-09).   - Added initial support for restoration of efifb consoles on UEFI systems where the primary display is driven over VGA or TMDS (e.g. DVI, HDMI, or LVDS)."
<JimX> Hello. I;m trying to compile msbksrc. Can someone please take a look and tell me what the problem is? I'm running Ubuntu x64. Thank you . http://pastie.org/8740799
<TJ-> glitsj16: Thanks... got to be up by 7am, on a farm here, things to do at dawn :)
<TJ-> _doug_: So... install the nvidia-331 driver and hope ;)
<daftykins> TJ-: what kind of farm?
<TJ-> daftykins: arable, ~1200 acres, but with some townie's horses stabled
<Guest7563> TJ- ^^^^
<glitsj16> TJ-: :) nice, sort off like a farm here too, i'll check up on skinkitten's progress and we'll take it up again tomorrow
<daftykins> TJ-: interesting :)
<Guest7563> error file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<Vivekananda> okay
<Vivekananda> back
<Vivekananda> so anyone any clues on how to go about it
<Guest7563> Anyone
<TJ-> glitsj16: good therapy, gets me away from the computers! Glad we got skinkitten sorted anyhow. g'night.
<Vivekananda> I am going to purge two nvidia drivers and replace but dont know how to get ubuntu unity 3d
<GPHemsley> I recently installed what I thought were supplementary fonts (for support for things like additional scripts), but now all my menus and things are using an ugly serif font. How do I reset the default font used by Ubuntu/Unity?
<glitsj16> Guest7563: what does: ls -lh /boot/grub/i386-pc .. show? you're probably missing essential parts of grub
<viper_67> 13.10 Saucy. Problem: Right click usb drive , select option format. Does nothing. Attempted fix: open terminal . command. sudo natilus , wash rinse repeat no results
<viper_67> any ideas guys?
<Guest7563> Glit where do i run that
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: you can use gnome-tweak-tool to set up fonts again .. you also might need to refresh your font caches if you didn't do that yet
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: How do I refresh the font caches? (And what is the connection between Unity and Gnome? I'm still confused about that...)
<glitsj16> Guest7563: open a terminal window .. ctrl+alt+t and run it there
<basketball> glitsj16:
<basketball> glitsj16: i am guest
<basketball> how do i open the terminal if i cant boot
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: sudo fc-cache -f -v will refresh all caches
<JimX> Anyone know a utility tool which can restore .mtf files? Or can anyone take a look here http://pastie.org/8740799 and tell me what the problem is? thank you
<glitsj16> basketball: sorry, didn't realise that
<jasef> !info libsexy
<ubottu> Package libsexy does not exist in saucy
<jasef> ... I just saw that showing up in my upgrade O_o
<jasef> Oh, got the name wrong.
<basketball> glitsj16:  so what can i do
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: GNOME is confusingly also the toolkit that is used in unity, GTK (gnome tool kit) is less confusing and doesn't refer to gnome-shell
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: Hmm, well, it definitely seems like that need to be done, as there were a lot of new contents, but it doesn't appear to have fixed the problem
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: you'll need to install gnome-tweak-tool and set up fonts again
<glitsj16> basketball: are you on a liveCD now?
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: Why is that the case? Seems less than ideal.
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: not sure, how did you install those new fonts?
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: aptitude
<basketball> glitsj16:  i dont have a live cd
<GPHemsley> I also seem to be hitting an NVIDIA driver bug that causes windows and things to go completely black
<GPHemsley> which is new
<foldingcookie> hi, is the Ubuntu One client for Windows open-source?
<foldingcookie> I can't find any links to source code for it, just a binary blob installer
<willwh>  is the linux client open source?
<willwh> (I don't use it)
<basketball> glitsj16:  i am in grub rescue are there commands i can type there
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: i really don't know what happens without some detailed logs, maybe /var/log/syslog offers clues as to what happened
<glitsj16> basketball: not to install missing packages no, you would need to reboot to a recovery shell if you can get there
<basketball> what commads do i type
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: What am I looking for in there?
<glitsj16> basketball: my guess would be: apt-get install grub-pc-bin, as that is the package that holds those grub mod files
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: anything related to fonts or could be clues in your ~/.xsession-errors too
<foldingcookie> willwh: ah, I guess it's based on the same Qt source as the Linux one
<FireHack> t
<FireHack> hello
<foldingcookie> I don't know why there wouldn't be any links to the repo where development happens from the page where you get the program
<willwh> foldingcookie: ah, so the linux source is avail? like I said, I don't use it
<foldingcookie> yes
<willwh> it does seem a little odd
<foldingcookie> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/files
<willwh> I assume it'd be pure c++
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: Hmm... no timestamps :/
<foldingcookie> python, I believe
<willwh> pyqt?
<willwh> ;o
<foldingcookie> yeah
<willwh> I havent done much with qt, although am looking at it for my next project
<glitsj16> basketball: if you reboot into recovery, you'll be presented with a menu, make sure you choose the item mentioning networking active or similar wording, you'll probably need that to get the package installed
<foldingcookie> I'd like a more streamlined (CLI) UI, which is why I was looking... I guess I'll keep looking
<foldingcookie> thanks anyway
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: Also, it's mostly just errors about  at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast. It's a pretty short file.
<packetscaper> I am trying to setup an RSA authentication setup using openssl
<willwh> foldingcookie: ah; I use grive mostly (but I'm using google apps for business)
<basketball> glitsj16:  i found a live disk
<packetscaper> I have already made the CA server, and server certificate. I also have made the pksc12 certificate. I also need to make a client certificate as well. Does the pksc12 include the root CA and client certificate too ?
<packetscaper> Or I will have to make a separate client certificate sign it by the root CA and then import both the pksc12 and the client certificate. I am trying to setup strongswan server
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: Oh, also, I already have unity-tweak-tool; I don't think gnome- works for Unity
<glitsj16> basketball: okay, but that way is a bit more complicated than trying recovery mode, you'd need to look into chroot to get at your installed partition
<glitsj16> GPHemsley: it does, but unity-tweak-tool has the same font settings pane iirc
<basketball> ok glitsj16  you are the boss tell me exactly what to do
<DrAdam> any talkers here?
<glitsj16> basketball: try the recovery mode first, if that turns out badly we can do the chroot routine
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: Yeah, but it doesn't seem to work, either.
<jak2000> apache question: ServerName midomain.com and ServerAlias www.midomain.com   its correct?
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: The font problem affects e.g. System Settings and the Document Viewer drop-down menus
<GPHemsley> glitsj16: But not the Terminal monospace font or application title bars
<jasef> Ugh. unity crashed and now I just have to wait for the upgrade to finish to get my panels back.
<viper_67> does anyone know why right click format drive option doesn't work ubunty 13.10 unity
<wcmckee> use disk managment
<viper_67> wcmckee, well i know  i could do that, or use gparted. but the format option allows use of writting one's or zeros to disk so that recovry wouldn't work
<viper_67> tried sudo natilus and still can't use that function.  i could use testdisk for the same purpose but would be great having the right click option
<Cannon4TI> Hello
<Cannon4TI> I wish to use the ls command and have it display file details except for the group and owner name
<Cannon4TI> is this possible?
<Cannon4TI> I have tried doing ls -l but that displays the group and owner name
<basketball> with 13.04 what is the username and password on the livecd
<hewhomust_> there is none
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about full-screen windows on a multi-viewport desktop. If I have, e.g., a full-screen youtube video, then regardless of whether I use NVidia or Nouveau drivers, if I switch to a new viewport, that window comes out of full screen, so when I return to it or see it in the preview pane, it is the browser page with a little framed video window.Is there anything I can do?
<Cannon4TI> NvmI have found it
<viper_67> basketball,  username  maybe root , pass toor if there was one for some reason. Pretty much a standard for most live distros
<DerfNerd> Hi, I know I'll win the award for most vague, open-ended question of the evening, BUT- I'm using rsync (on windows) to send files to my ubuntu server, and it averages 5-20K/sec over my LAN. Where can I start troubleshooting this speed issue?
<basketball> ill try thanks viper_67
<viper_67> basketball, let me know if it work buddy
<durabook> I have tried installing 13.10, but I all I keep seeing is lines across my computer with an error, hardware doesn't support Unity. What are my options here?
<viper_67> durabook, did you do an install with the optional extras and udates ?
<cfhowlett> durabook, don't use unity.  kubuntu/xubuntu/gnomeubuntu
<basketball> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sakter12> does anyone know of anyway to get  autodesk maya working on linux?
<cfhowlett> !blender|sakter12,
<ubottu> sakter12,: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<sakter12> i use blender a lot, was wondering specifically about maya, has to with specific python scripting FOR maya
<sakter12> *to do
<durabook> cfhowlett, I just chose the 64-bit download from the website, I didn't see an GNOME only option.
<cfhowlett> durabook, wait 1 -
<cfhowlett> durabook, ubuntugnome.org    - it's an official derivative
<cfhowlett> official *flavor* that is
<durabook> cfhowlett, And Kubuntu doesn't have unity at all?
<cfhowlett> durabook, nope.  kde desktop environment + ubuntu = kubuntu
<viper_67> durabook,  if you didn't install the third party software which i think has vid drivers that may be an issue
<durabook> viper_67, I did not install the 3rd party software.
<trisquel> hi
<durabook> viper_67, You think I should try that?
<cfhowlett> trisquel, greetings
<trisquel> i checked san-project.org and my scanner has full support but is not detected. SENSYS MF3010 USB Ethernet 0x04a9/0x2759 Complete All resolutions supported (up to 600DPI)  pixma (0.17.4)  sane-pixma
<DonkeyHotei> i'm trying to netinstall saucy on an x86 tablet so that i can then apt-get install ubuntu-touch, but the net installer won't see the keyboard i plugged into usb so i can't use it. any ideas?
<durabook> viper_67, But if my computer hardware doesn't support Unity, why would installing 3rd party software matter?
<cfhowlett> !touch|DonkeyHotei,
<ubottu> DonkeyHotei,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> DonkeyHotei, see the other channel
<DonkeyHotei> cfhowlett: no one there
<DonkeyHotei> also, they don't support x86
<viper_67> durabook, it might be with your display drivers and " additional drivers" option provides propriety drives for sound and display
<unstable> I use an external monitor with my laptop periodically. Often when this happens a window willi 'disappear'. Right now I can't find sublime. If I hit alt + tab, I can see the sublime icon.. when I select it, nothing shows up.
<unstable> How can I get sublime to come to the foreground of my screen?
<trisquel> cfhowlett:  i checked san-project.org and my scanner has full support but is not detected. SENSYS MF3010 USB Ethernet 0x04a9/0x2759 Complete All resolutions supported (up to 600DPI)  pixma (0.17.4)  sane-pixma
<viper_67> unity is just a gnome shell and you could try reinstalling it
<cfhowlett> trisquel, I saw.  Sadly, I can't advise ...
<trisquel> cfhowlett: ok..
<DonkeyHotei> does the netinstaller just not support usb keyboards?
<unstable> viper_67: me?
<cfhowlett> durabook, did you try nomodeset?
<viper_67> unstable, sorry no, meant for durabook
<durabook> cfhowlett, No.
<durabook> cfhowlett,  I am installing from a USB flash drive..
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|durabook, eh - ok
<ubottu> durabook, eh - ok: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<durabook> cfhowlett, Everything appears to go great, click restart...then Hardware doesn't support Unity error.
<viper_67> durabook, is the installation complete and can you access the internet?
<durabook> viper_67, Yes, the installation is completed, the internet is accessed, just after I restart, weird lines on the screen.
<durabook> viper_67, I have installed Ubuntu on several computers, and I have not encountered this problem until now.
<viper_67> durabook, so after login are the lines present on your desktop?
<durabook> viper_67, I never make it to the login screen after restarting from the installation.
<viper_67> can you hit ctl+alt+f1 to get terminal and login?
<durabook> viper_67, No, computer is completely froze.
<viper_67> durabook, are you dual booting ? from grub you could launch recovery with networking
<cfhowlett> durabook, if you've already got the install, you can add lxde/kde/xfce4 and use that desktop environment instead of unity.   quite easy.
<viper_67> cfhowlett, not if it freezes to from the start
<durabook> cfhowlett, When the install is complete it says must be restarted...you know?
<durabook> cfhowlett, I click restart.  The computer restarts.  After about 1 minute, I see several diagnonal lines, with Hardware doesn't support Unity.
<basketball> on live disk there is no install button next to programs in software center
<cfhowlett> durabook, right.  sorry for bad intel.
<cfhowlett> durabook, boot to the command line
<durabook> cfhowlett, I don't know how to boot to the command line.  I only have one option there.  Click to restart.
<viper_67> durabook, hold shift and reboot after bios screen
<basketball> viper_67:  on live disk there is no install button next to programs in software center
<cfhowlett> durabook, ok according my google: reboot & hold down shift button.  bootloader should appear.  boot to root shell prompt
<cfhowlett> or perhaps repeatedly tap the shift key
<unstable> Is there a window manager channel for ubuntu?
<viper_67> durabook, it's in the advance options
<viper_67> basketball, no install button to install what?
<viper_67> basketball, ubuntu or a package
<basketball> xchat
<unstable> Has anyone had the behavior where they alt tab to an application, and it doesn't show after they select it?
<unstable> Or even when I open the application from the icon/launcher, it doesn't show.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed tightvncserver on my laptop, but I can not conect to it from my other computer.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I check? Or what should I look for?
<cfhowlett> unstable, I think there's one for nautilus ...
<mojtaba> I have followed all the instructions in http://gettingstartedwithraspberrypi.tumblr.com/post/24142374137/setting-up-a-vnc-server
<trisquel>  am following this but i get stuck at the sane-find-scanner section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn%27t%20auto-detected
<basketball_> glitsj16, hey
<viper_67> basketball,  open terminal " ctl+alt+t " ... type command " sudo apt-get install xchat 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu2 " with no quotes and you can copy and past
<glitsj16> basketball_: yup?
<viper_67> basketball, type password and hit enter , xchat should install from terminal/
<unstable> cfhowlett: Do you know how to force an application to show?
<viper_67> basketball_,  sorry " sudo apt-get install xchat " is the correct command
<cfhowlett> unstable, sorry, I'm on xubuntu so I'm not fully up on the unity/ubuntu side of things
<viper_67> basketball_, to launch you can hit dash xchat
<jdwwatts> off loaded windows for ubuntu happy now
<Abhijit> hi. i am getting WARN: /lib/ufw is group writable! error for ufw status. is this serious?
<Abhijit> how do I remove this warning.
<Xuisce> Abhijit:  hi
<viper_67> basketball, did you get xchat installed?
<Abhijit> Xuisce, hello. I am getting WARN: /lib/ufw is group writable! error for ufw status.
<basketball> using sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Abhijit> is this serious?
<loucal> I've been pretty stumped on this for a while and tonight I decided to try to track down the answer to no avail.  I use fluxbox without a display manager and I get those skinny orange scrollbars that you need to hover over just right to get the 'handle' to drag.  Its like my qt themes are missing the scrollbars, but if I run a gui app as root with sudo, they have the normal qt-styled scrollbars that I want.  I am so confused I have read a ton 
<loucal> stuff and I realize fluxbox shouldn't be controlling the scrollbars so I'm just wondering what I'm missing.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed tightvncserver on my laptop, but I can not conect to it from my other computer. Does anybody know what should I check? Or what should I look for? I have followed all the instructions in http://gettingstartedwithraspberrypi.tumblr.com/post/24142374137/setting-up-a-vnc-server
<viper_67> basketball, that should work
<basketball> it is i am basketball_
<viper_67> basketball_, basketball , glad i could help
<jdwwatts> i woner if this is hitched uu one acountp to my ubunt
<jdwwatts> whoa
<basketball> thajks\
<viper_67> basketball_, no problem
<loucal> in case anyone was wondering I finally solved my own problem, they are a unity feature called overlay scrollbars
<basketball_> bazhang,  can you help me real quick in pm
<bazhang> ask in channel basketball_ if someone knows, they will answer
<basketball_> chroot /mnt/chroot /bin/bash
<basketball_> <basketball_> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<Bitwise> Is there a channel here for wine?
<basketball_> #wine-hq
<Bitwise> It's empty.
<basketball_> #wine
<bazhang> it's @winehq
<bazhang> # not @
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed tightvncserver on my laptop, but I can not conect to it from my other computer. Does anybody know what should I check? Or what should I look for? I have followed all the instructions in http://gettingstartedwithraspberrypi.tumblr.com/post/24142374137/setting-up-a-vnc-server
<cfhowlett> !wine|Bitwise,
<ubottu> Bitwise,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bitwise> Thanks.
<basketballl> glit
<basketballl> sorry
<basketballl> shoot did gilit leabe
<rileyvrh> is there something about ubuntu that either doesnt allow for ./configure and make after unpacking a .gz file to install .. or ami just retard and theres something i havbent installed yet
<rww> rileyvrh: install the build-essential package if you didn't already, that should get you started
<rileyvrh> hmm
<basketball> glitsj16 did you leave
<basketball> glitsj16
<basketball> bazhang: error file /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod not found entering recovery mode
<MrSde> someone?
<cfhowlett> !details|MrSde,
<ubottu> MrSde,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MrSde> how can i disable showing window contents while moving a window? also the same while resizing
<MrSde> version lts 12.04
<willwh> I don't think you can?
<willwh> and why would you want to do that?
<willwh> I'm curious
<durabook> cfhowlett, Okay, I have made it to the login screen.  But I see no way of just booting into GNOME only.  I have held Shift down, I see advanced options.  It gives me 2 different kernel versions but thats it.
<MrSde> i think i was clear, i want to disable the showing of window contents while moving the window in ubuntu 12.04 lts, there isn't anything else to add
<Guest7563> Glit
<MrSde> cmon 1500 people here someone must know where is the setting
<MrSde> x11rdp is hanging sometimes
<MrSde> while moving windows and system needs restart for x11rdp to work again
<cfhowlett> !patience|MrSde,
<cfhowlett> durabook, well, you have to actually have INSTALLED gnome ---
<cfhowlett> durabook, from command line: sudo apt-get install gnome
<ubottu> MrSde,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<viper_67> willwh, either window render issue for trying to draw to much while moving it or hide porn till it can be closed so it appears just moving windows around lol
<Abhijit_> MrSde, you mean you dont want to show the window itself while you move it with mouse?
<Guest7563> Viper (Guest7563) I have a error message error file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<viper_67> Abhijit_, I belive he wants the contents to disapper while window is in motion
<durabook> cfhowlett, ok let me try that
<MrSde> yes, in windows the setting is pretty clear, i want to just move the window without showing its contents constantly while moving
<krilcovsseann> Is ubuntu set up for secure boot?
<Abhijit_> !secureboot
<krilcovsseann> !secureboot
<MrSde> !secureboot
<Abhijit_> krilcovsseann, yes. canonical has keys for using ubuntu on those seure bioses
<krilcovsseann> Is a secure/dual boot system possible? With windows 8 and ubuntu?
<Abhijit_> yes
<durabook> cfhowlett, Says "sudo" command not found
<krilcovsseann> Thanks, Abhijit. I am going to be looking into that.
<durabook> damn this unity thing sucks for some comps
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed tightvncserver on my laptop, but I can not conect to it from my other computer. Does anybody know what should I check? Or what should I look for? I have followed all the instructions in http://gettingstartedwithraspberrypi.tumblr.com/post/24142374137/setting-up-a-vnc-server
<willwh> durabook: try lubuntu, or xubuntu
<willwh> on lower powered machines
<viper_67> Guest7563, I found this, I'm not sure if these steps will fix your issue. but the same problem as you
<durabook> willwh, Not sure what the issue is here, i have 3gb RAM, 64-bit, that was running Windows 7 perfect, but it can't run ubuntu 13.10, odd.
<MrSde> it's surprising that a so simple setting isn't implemented
<viper_67> Guest7563, http://askubuntu.com/questions/386467/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found-in-ubuntu-13-10
<casimir> hi there. i'm n00b. I install kali linux tools on my raring ringtail.when i try to start msfconsole.it prints out: rake-10.0.3 missing. please help or tell me the right chan
<bazhang> MrSde, this for a remote desktop session?
<artistfood> kjbkjbkjbkjknkjbkjb
<MrSde> @bazhang yes, it hangs randomly while moving a window.
<willwh> MrSde: what are you using for an rdp client? remmina works very well for me for vnc and windows rdp :)
<viper_67> Guest7563, i also found this article , http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<Xuisce> artistfood: !emergency
<bazhang> MrSde, why do you need that setting
<cfhowlett> durabook, sudo apt-get install gnome
<artistfood> Xuisce: kinda
<Xuisce> artistfood: what's wrong ?
<durabook> cfhowlett, That does not work.  Command sudo not found.
<artistfood> nothing.comp froze
<durabook> cfhowlett, I have a deal there that says Grub>
<MrSde> @willwh I just used x11rdp-o-matic tool and worked well except from this
<artistfood> Xuisce: have you used webchat?
<Xuisce> artistfood: yes why ?
<cfhowlett> durabook, ah, stop!  you are not logged in to command line!  reboot, hit shift/enter to get the grub bootloader options.  choose "root"
<artistfood> Xuisce: well on firefox i cant get the dialog at the bottom to show up so i cant talk
<willwh> MrSde: ok, well, I just the native remote functionality in ubuntu to allow remote access, or set up RDP in windows - then connecting to either, I use remmina
<durabook> cfhowlett, ok
<willwh> MrSde: you should give it a shot
<Xuisce> artistfood: oh get a real client
<Xuisce> Xchat should do
<durabook> cfhowlett, hit shift+enter at the login screen?
<artistfood> Xuisce: nahh i prefer browsers
<cfhowlett> durabook, it's shift OR enter
<Xuisce> artistfood: oh
<durabook> cfhowlett, When?
<durabook> cfhowlett, I am holding shift down after I reboot now..
<cfhowlett> durabook, reboot.  after power on selt test hit the enter key
<cfhowlett> or the shift key
<MrSde> i have already set up 2 cs servers and don't want to touch anything because it may break the whole thing, i just want this simple setting that is so simply accesible on windows
<cfhowlett> !commandline
<durabook> cfhowlett, Okay. done.
<artistfood> Xuisce: it was working 2 days ago
<Xuisce> Ok
<willwh> MrSde: in 12.04 I don't think you can do that
<durabook> cfhowlett, Then I have to hit 'c' for the command line.
<MrSde> isn't there any desktop effects control panel somewhere?
<willwh> install a vnc client on windows?
<willwh> in unity? not really
<cfhowlett> durabook, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904347&p=11586729#post11586729
<willwh> is 12.04 unity? I forget
<MrSde> -.- so simple yet not implemented
<cfhowlett> durabook, or this method
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904347&p=11586730#post11586730
<willwh> MrSde: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39667/how-do-i-file-feature-request-bugs-on-launchpad
<viky> hello
<MrSde> while I searched i found something about older ubuntu releases, i wonder why this got removed
<artistfood> now its working after i changed the character encoding. thats odd since i havent played with it
<artistfood> Xuisce: well thanks :)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed tightvncserver on my laptop, but I can not conect to it from my other computer. Does anybody know what should I check? Or what should I look for? I have followed all the instructions in http://gettingstartedwithraspberrypi.tumblr.com/post/24142374137/setting-up-a-vnc-server
<artistfood> durabook: are you on mandrake?
<viky> anyone can help?
<cfhowlett> !ask|viky,
<ubottu> viky,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<viky> im using ubuntu and want to disable all clients usb port ...is any tool for it ?
<MrSde> I wish valve improved the hlds sometime so I didn't have to mess with unix like systems
<viky> ?
<cfhowlett> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<durabook> cfhowlett, okay,  I have held down shift.  here are my options Ubuntu | Advanced options for Ubuntu | Memory Test (memtest86+) | Memory Test (memtest +86, serial console 115200)
<cfhowlett> durabook, advanced options should have command line
<viky> script is not working
<viky> is any utility or tool for it ?
<durabook> When I choose Advanced Options here are my options...Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0-12-generic | Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0.12-generic (recovery mode) | Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic | Ubutntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (recovery mode)
<she_dyed> did it give error message, 'not working' doesn't help a lot
<cfhowlett> durabook, recovery mode
<viper_67> viky, to disable usb ports so no one can use them open a terminal ctl+alt+t and enter this command: sudo echo "blacklist usb-storage" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.con
<casimir> trying to start metasploit but it prints out "rake 10-0.3 missing". hellllllllp
<somsip> casimir: what version of ubuntu?
<viky> 12.4
<casimir> 13.04
<viper_67> viky, reference this article http://itsfoss.com/how-to-disable-usb-ports-in-ubuntu/
<viky> i tried it but after rebot it comes to it previous state
<somsip> !13.04 | casimir
<ubottu> casimir: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<casimir> raring ringtail
<somsip> casimir: so you may be best to update to 13.10
<viky> i had tried that script viper
<durabook> cfhowlett, okay when I choose drop to root shell prompt, and type sudo apt-get install gnome I get this | W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock | E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt | E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<cfhowlett> durabook, wait 1
<viper_67> viky, hmm did you check blacklist config to make sure the line was added correctly ?
<viky> it crashes always after sometime
<enigmabomb> Hello. I added this PPA to my Ubuntu 12.04 installation. I did apt-get update apt-get upgrade and it's failing on the MySQL upgrade. It asks me to set the passwords then says, "Unable to set password for the MySQL "root" user"
<viky> yes i did
<viky> i tried all the scripts
<enigmabomb> Sorry, this PPA: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<casimir> do you think that is really the problem?
<viper_67> viky, have you tried booting into your bios setup and seeing if there is an option to disable usb in it?>
<viky> yes @casimir
<durabook> this problem is giving me a headache.
<durabook> heh
<somsip> casimir: Quite possibly. You're using an unsupported version of ubuntu. Only quite recently, but stil best to upgrade so you know you are getting suported packages
<cfhowlett> durabook, what;s the output of this command: ps aux - | grep apt | grep -v 'grep'
<somsip> enigmabomb: ondrej main PPA for php5 upgrades installs loads of other new stuff. It's not something we can support here. Raise an issue on the PPA homepage
<casimir> thanks i'll try!
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed tightvncserver on my laptop, but I can not conect to it from my other computer. Does anybody know what should I check? Or what should I look for? I have followed all the instructions in http://gettingstartedwithraspberrypi.tumblr.com/post/24142374137/setting-up-a-vnc-server
<enigmabomb> Thanks Somsip
<viky> yes i tried but in some bios it give all port enable and disable option but in some bios it just gives enable all and diasable all ...@viper
<somsip> enigmabomb: or...you can ppa-purge the one you just added, and try... I think it's ondrej/php5-oldstable. That only installs php5.4 and not all of the other stuff
<durabook> cfhowlettm, It says error : garbage option
<somsip> enigmabomb: but all usage of PPAs is at your own risk
<enigmabomb> Oh perfect. Thats what I need to do, just go back and have normal packages. I hate that i used the PPA
<viky> viper are you there ?
<somsip> enigmabomb: ah yes - it's referenced on that webpage.
<cfhowlett> durabook, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<somsip> !ppa-purge | enigmabomb
<ubottu> enigmabomb: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<viper_67> viky, yes, if you type my name and hit tab it will auto complete and notify me i have a message
<durabook> oh geez
<casimir> tried to join a chan. it print "you need to identified to the services" what should i do?
<somsip> !register | casimir
<ubottu> casimir: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<viper_67> viky,  hmm I found a more extensive guide if you would like to take a look. http://askubuntu.com/questions/153964/how-do-i-prevent-standard-users-from-using-the-usb-ports
<viky> viper_67:
<casimir> ubottu: i tried to join #metasploit
<ubottu> casimir: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viky> viper can i have ur e-mail id ?
<durabook> yea,when trying to do a sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock i get "rm: cannot remove 'var/lib/dpkg/lock': Read-only file system
<enigmabomb> @somsip When I try to sudo apt-get install ppa-purge it starts running the mysql-server config script and fails. Any pointers?
<cfhowlett> durabook, reboot and try again.  hopefully that'll kill the lock process
<viper_67> viky, sorry I don't give out email , but that last page should yield requested result
<casimir> i tried to join #metasploit
<mojtaba> anybody with VNC experience?
<somsip> enigmabomb: avoid the @ as it doesn't highlight in IRC clients. I don't have an answer for you though. apt-get must be trying to tidy up the incomplete previous install, but not sure how to get round that.
<enigmabomb> somsip: Ok I'll see what I can figure out. thanks for the ppa pointer
<durabook> cfhowlett, Same error.  Maybe Ubuntu just doesn't want to run on this thing.
<EsoRotica_> enigmabomb: Maybe sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<Bray90820> What does "history -c" do
<somsip> Bray90820: clears it
<Bray90820> Thank you
<viky> anyone thr ?
<viky> who can help me ,...
<EsoRotica_> mojtaba: what is the problem?
<somsip> enigmabomb: web advice seems to be to remove the offending package. But at this stage, you might not want to remove your how mysql install....
<somsip> s/how/whole
<enigmabomb> I did a sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa: and removed it
<somsip> enigmabomb: cool
<viper_67> viky, did you see the last page I sent you?
<cfhowlett> durabook, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem    use the sudo rm command in this article
<viky> its not working man ,..
<viky> i tired it
<viky> i tired it before
<EsoRotica_> viky: are they usb3 ports by chance?
<viper_67> somsip, hey how are you doing today?
<somsip> viper_67: if you know me you know I don't do casual chat on here.
<somsip> viper_67: you know, hi and everything, but far too busy...
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed tightvncserver on my laptop, but I can not conect to it from my other computer. Does anybody know what should I check? Or what should I look for? I have followed all the instructions in http://gettingstartedwithraspberrypi.tumblr.com/post/24142374137/setting-up-a-vnc-server
<EsoRotica_> mojtaba: are you connecting from an address within the network?
<viper_67> somsip, I know just making sure your active, viky  is trying to disable her usb ports on 12.04 and editing blacklist.config isn't working . do you know of another way to kill all ports so no one can use usb?
<mojtaba> EsoRotica_: Yes I am in the LAN
<durabook> cfhowlett, It seems now that my computer isn't connected to wi-fi when using just the command prompt.
<somsip> viper_67: if I can and want to help, I would. modules are not something I know about, so I'm leaving it to others who know
<dwarder> i'm trying to install specific version of mysql with this command 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5=5.5.32-0ubuntu7' but i got this error
<dwarder> mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.32-0ubuntu7) but 5.5.35-0ubuntu0.13.10.2 is to be installed
<dwarder> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dwarder> how do i fix it?
<dwarder> i want this version
<viper_67> somsip, ok , and thanks again for your help the other day. I've got my system to where it needs to be and running smooth
<somsip> viper_67: I don't remember, but great :)
<jumnel> When I play dvds, there is an awful glowing where the light hits the actors. Can anyone help?
<mojtaba> EsoRotica_: Do you know what should I do?
<geirha> dwarder: you have to specify that version for mysql-server-core too
<EsoRotica_> mojtaba: Personally I use x11vnc. I'm looking for tightvncserver information now.
<viper_67> thats ok to :)
<geirha> dwarder: i.e.  sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5=5.5.32-0ubuntu7 mysql-server-core-5.5=5.5.32-0ubuntu7
<mojtaba> EsoRotica_: Thank you very much.
<geirha> dwarder: which may further complain about other packages, so you'll have to keep adding those until it accepts it
<dwarder> geirha: your command works, thank you
<durabook> I can't use apt-get from the command line because my wifi isn't connected.
<dwarder> geirha: i think i need to add mysql-client package also ....
<dwarder> geirha: ahh, it installs it with the core
<geirha> dwarder: the client version probably doesn't have to match exactly with the server version, so the client is probably of the newer version
<ubuntu> hi i need help configuring a scanner
<leeyaa> hello
<Guest15524> leeyaa, hi
<durabook> I never knew ubuntu could be so hard to get going.
<viper_67> durabook, did you get gnome installed?
<leeyaa> what could be the reason for ubuntu to change its ip address. i have configured it as static. this is my config http://bpaste.net/show/H63GV6DRfOk4lVmmD8fI/
<nylar> anyone try that andonstar usb microscope on ubuntu yet?
<durabook> viper_67, I cannot, because my wi-fi is not connected at the command prompt.
<viky> i hav 2 dvr device ... one is in other cabin and one is in my cabin ... the dvr in the other cabin gets a normal ping and works normally but the dvr in my cabin dosn't get ping normally and so no visual output ... it hought thr problem wid thr dvr so i changed both but still same prob ... and checked all thinks the IP,DNS and all stuff but still having the same problem :(
<Guest15524> i am running ubuntu 13.10
<viper_67> does anyone know if you can connect to wifi from tty1 console ?
<Guest15524> i have a canon multifunction printer and i have installed the printer driver but the scanner is not being detected..
<viper_67> durabook, you might have to boot from live cd / usb. when aksed for what kind of installation you can select reinstall or repair and see if that helps
<_doug_> Anyone using the nvidia drivers from xorg-edgers? They don't work for me. :(
<somsip> !ppa | _doug_ (we only support official drivers here)
<ubottu> _doug_ (we only support official drivers here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<_doug_> somsip: Well, the official ones didn't work either. :)
<somsip> _doug_: best to install those again, then come here for help
<_doug_> csomsip: That's what I did, and TJ- suggested the xedgers ones
<_doug_> which I did, and now I got a brick on boot. :)
<Guest15524> ?
<casimir> do someone have a solution to fix metasploit on ubuntu?
<casimir> "rake-10.0.3 missing"
<somsip> _doug_: then TJ- is very naughty... Although there are personal recommendations here for PPAs (I do it sometimes) it's not really official advice and we can't do much to advise on them. You might get someone who will help you though. Can't say NVidia drivers is my strong point so I'll bow out
<somsip> casimir: did you upgrade?
<casimir> cant by now
<somsip> casimir: I don't understand that sentence
<Ben64> casimir: metasploit isn't an ubuntu package, you'll have to contact whoever you got it from
<JokesOnYOu77> I'm having a problem understanding bash functions. When I create a (very) simple bash function, in the terminal, using echo I find that double quotes behave unexpectadly.  I think, that exclamation points don't usually have to be excapedin double quotes, but in a function it seems to cause a problem.  Please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6947449/
<somsip> JokesOnYOu77: ! must be in '!' otherwise it will act as the history operator in "!"
<Guest15524> when i run sane-find-scanner no scanner is detected
<durabook> cfhowlett, okay i was able to finally get this thing running, with your help of course, thank you!
<cfhowlett> durabook, congrats!  glad to help out.
<viper_67> durabook, fine I didn't help :0)
<Guest15524> is there any way i can detect a scanner
<cfhowlett> !cookie|viper_67,
<ubottu> viper_67,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<durabook> cfhowlett, Is there a way I can make GNOME the default instead of Unity?
<JokesOnYOu77> somsip, So "!" will always be the history operator?  I thought only $ and ` were reinterpreted in " " ?
<cfhowlett> durabook, once you select gnome as the desktop environment, it'll boot until you change it
<viper_67> cfhowlett, lol what no milk. Is that anyway to treat a friend lol. Well i gtg glad you got it running durabook,
<somsip> JokesOnYOu77: best to check these things unless you know. Thinking doesn't always help
<durabook> cfhowlett, ok good deal
<durabook> viper_67, Yes! Thank you too!
<ubuntuer> こんにちは
<JokesOnYOu77> somsip, http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3898896/Single-vs-Double-Quotes-in-Bash.htm
<somsip> !jp | ubuntuer
<ubottu> ubuntuer: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<cfhowlett> !cn|ubuntuer,
<ubottu> ubuntuer,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Abhijit> can I install ubuntu sdk on elementary os?
<casimir> i cant upgrade now
<Abhijit> or is it limited to pure ubuntu only?
<cfhowlett> Abhijit, you should ask that elementary channel that question
<casimir> I'' try the installer on rapid7 site
<somsip> JokesOnYOu77: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6697753/difference-between-single-and-double-quotes-in-bash NB: "And, when history expansion is enabled, '!'
<Abhijit> cfhowlett, if its limited to ubuntu by design then how can elementary guys will help?
<cfhowlett> Abhijit, suggestion was due to elementary OS being NON-supported in this channel
<nylar> casimir, #metasploit
<Abhijit> cfhowlett, i am not talking about elementary os.
<nylar> you're in the wrong chan
<nylar> :P
<Abhijit> and i know where to go for elementary support.
<cfhowlett> Abhijit, ?  "can I install ubuntu sdk on elementary os?"
<Abhijit> cfhowlett, "can I install -> ""##UBUNTU SDK##""<- on elementary os?
<JokesOnYOu77> somsip, Thank you
<rww> Abhijit: You may or may not be able to. As far as I know it isn't officially supported, and we don't know what changes Elementary OS makes, so we can't say whether one of them affects compatibility with it.
<somsip> JokesOnYOu77: np
<Abhijit> rww, okey. thanks.
<casimir> I dont know how to register at it :(
<rww> !register | casimir
<ubottu> casimir: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest15524> does any one know how to configure a scanner on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<dwarder> Guest15524: it is imposible
<dwarder> Guest15524: that phrase should motivate you to figure out how to do this ;)
<Guest15524> dwarder, r u serious?
<Ben64> !behelpful | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Guest15524> dwarder, :)
<bazhang> !sane | Guest15524
<ubottu> Guest15524: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Guest15524> Its a canon multifunction, i have configured the printer after downloading drivers from the official website
<dwarder> Ben64: nah, joke are ok
<dwarder> jokes
<Ben64> dwarder: no, they aren't
<bazhang> dwarder, not helpful nor welcome here
<dwarder> this was a sarcasm
<bazhang> Guest15524, please see the link the bot sent you for supported scanners
<rww> dwarder: you're in a support channel, with a higher-than-normal amount of people who 1) don't speak English well enough to pick up on sarcasm, or 2) don't know enough about Ubuntu to understand jokes about it. Best to bear this in mind.
<dwarder> rww: you just written more not helpful words that i did :)
<Guest15524> bazhang, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn%27t%20auto-detected
<dwarder> wrote*
<Guest15524> bazhang,this link says my scanner is supported http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<bazhang> Guest15524, so try simplescan? or what else
<Bray90820> How would I search text
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, search  a document?
<Bray90820> I'm not really sure
<Bray90820> this is what it says
<Bray90820> What is the difference between ‘search text’ and ‘search index’ commands? Identify the command used to invoke each of these searches
<Guest15524> bazhang, sane-find-scanner does not detect scanner
<bazhang> Guest15524, what about simplescan and others
<Guest15524> bazhang, simple scan doesn;t detect either
<dwarder> how you live without jokes in this chan?
<bazhang> dwarder, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<cfhowlett> dwarder, #offtopic is where you want to be if you need to be entertained.  For ubuntu support, stay here and on-topic
<dwarder> m'kay
<Humani> Hey guys. How can I show the files which were recently changed?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all. I'm looking at booting an ISO from GRUB; is there a difference between findiso=foo and iso-scan/filename=foo  ?
<somsip> Humani: starter for you: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16085958/scripts-find-the-files-have-been-changed-in-last-24-hours
<Humani> somsip: But find is a problem for me as the files are on NFS.
<dwarder> is there an analogous to apache's a2enmod but for php modules in ubuntu? i should i just edit php.ini
<dwarder> Or should *
<somsip> Humani: apparently indexing might be helpful if it's turned on. But I don't really know
<Humani> somsip: Can you explain what indexing is and how to turn it on?
<ikonia> dwarder: php.ini is just a text file and should be treated like that
<dwarder> ikonia: same for apache.conf, so why a2enmod exist?
<viky>  I need to list all files, which are on NFS and were changed last Friday (answer me in Personal Message)
<gordonjcp> !pm | viky
<ubottu> viky: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> dwarder: enabling/disabling the modules, it's just a tool trying to be helpful, I don't see a purpose for it, but others find it useful, more so with ubuntus modular layout for apache
<dwarder> ikonia: yes, and my question was?
<ikonia> dwarder: you asked if there was a tool for php.ini - the answer is "no"
<dwarder> ikonia: thanks
<somsip> Humani: no idea. Looks like a windows thing.
<JokesOnYou77> dwarder: I use vim or nano for my php.ini  Not sure that helps but I figured it was worth a shot
<Humani> Can you tell me where all the gnome / gnome-shell configuration files lie?
<Abhijit> Humani, ~/.config
<lschuetze> Hi, when Ubuntu is switching to Mir and I have an application using Wayland will it still run on Ubuntu (e.g., is there an MirWayland or something similar)?
<rileyvrh> ok my compiler is working .. i must have downloaded a bad file before
<somsip> !mir | lschuetze (we can't answer that as it't not released yet)
<ubottu> lschuetze (we can't answer that as it't not released yet): Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<dwarder> JokesOnYou77: right, i would do so with vim also, i was just wondering if ubuntu uses special utilities to do so, and if they had it, i would use it instead, 'cause ubuntu would think it is the prefered way to do this
<hanasaki> in kde how do you setup wifi?
<cfhowlett> !mir|lschuetze,
<ubottu> lschuetze,: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<que1> hello, I've seen people to use ";" between commands in bash, and it acts similarly to "&&". For example "mkdir test ; cd test" would do the same as "mkdir test && cd test". Are they the completely same in bash? (; and &&)
<somsip> que1: && will only run the second command if the first completes ok AIUI
<rileyvrh> ok have a question .. is the sound vard driver for a sound card a generic in ubuntu? or do you always have to use some kind of sound equilizer to improve the sound?
<lschuetze> Okay, the answer was in the specs site. Thank you.
<que1> and what about ';' somsip?
<rww> que1: ; means "do this command, then do this other command". && means "do this command, and if it completes successfully do this other command"
<viky> any one can help me to diasable usb ports in ubuntu
<randomite> hello folks. has anyone been able to get conkey-manager installed on 13.1 branch?
<que1> thank you rww, nice to know it now
<ikonia> viky: why do you want to disable them - for what reason ?
<JokesOnYou77> dwarder: good call.  But in general all linux configuration files are created and managed as simple text files. Which is part of the appeal :)
<helmut_> hi
<Bray90820> What command would i use to list of all pages and concepts in the manual
<ikonia> do you mean in the "man" pages ?
<Bray90820> yes
<ikonia> Bray90820: there isn't one command, you need to use topions such as -k for keywords etc
<ikonia> use "options"
<Bray90820> hum oh well
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, I think it's man man
<Bray90820> idk
<Bray90820> i give up
<JokesOnYou77> Bray90820: That's a lot of pages.  there isn't a single command but you can try a web based manual: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/dir_all_by_section.html
<Bray90820> here is the question that was given me
<Bray90820> What is the difference between ‘search text’ and ‘search index’ commands? Identify the command used to invoke each of these searches in your answer.
<ikonia> Bray90820: is this some sort of home work ?
<somsip> Bray90820: is this homework?
<Bray90820> yes
<ikonia> talk to your teacher than
<dwarder> does pinba has an url bindings like localhost/phpmyadmin     i.e. localhost/pinba
<ikonia> then
<Bray90820> i would talk to the teacher but she never got back to me
<bazhang> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130204163102AAs5Y7e Bray90820
<ikonia> Bray90820: talk to your head master then,
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, wait , so you expect us to do your homework?  Not happening
<Bray90820> it was 1 question
<bazhang> he got the answer, lets move on please
<bazhang> see the link I gave you Bray90820
<Humani> In which gnome-configuration file can I set the wallpaper?
<Bray90820> bazhang: i saw it and it helped a lot
<JokesOnYou77> I personally think it's silly not to help people with homework. The purpose is for you to learn and if you're not finding it in the course material this is clearly a good place to go to find information, just like any other source.  Unfortunately, I don't know the answer :P
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, perhaps the #ubuntu-offtopic channel might help you - we
<Bray90820> JokesOnYou77: cfhowlett thank you
<Jakey> hi i need help
<CountryfiedLinux> Will there be an official Mate edition of Ubuntu 14.10?
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, no problem
<cfhowlett> !mate
<CountryfiedLinux> Looks like Mate 1.8 is just about finished :)
<Jakey> i want to upgrade to php 5.3
<Jakey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: mate edition of ubuntu ? where is tht ?
<Jakey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6947599/
<Jakey> thats the log
<Jakey> i get
<somsip> Jakey: what version of ubuntu?
<Jakey> it keeps installing php 5.2
<ikonia> Jakey: supported ubuntu distros use later than php 5.3 by default
<Jakey> please help
<Jakey> 12.04
<somsip> !info php5 precise | Jakey
<ikonia> Jakey: 12.04 uses later than 5.2
<Jakey> please help
<ubottu> Jakey: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Jakey> its urgent
<cfhowlett> Jakey, try the paste again with the actual link
<CountryfiedLinux> There is none "officially" ikonia but Mate can be installed and Mint is Ubuntu based and has a Mate edition. I'm hoping Ubuntu has an officially supported Mate edition though.
<Jakey> cfhowlett:??
<somsip> CountryfiedLinux: apparantly it will from 14.04
<ikonia> it's got karmic repos
<Jakey> what?
<ikonia> and precise ones
<ikonia> your mahine is a mess
<cfhowlett> Jakey, there it is.  nvm
<ikonia> damn lag, machine
<CountryfiedLinux> Great news somsip :D thanks
<Jakey> ikonia: uses later than 5.2?
<Jakey> cfhowlett:
<Jakey> ??
<ikonia> Jakey: look at your paste - you have precise and karmic repos
<Jakey> i don't get you guys
<Jakey> ikonia: how do i fix this
<Jakey> :(
<Jakey> please its urgent
<ikonia> Jakey: I wouldn't suggest trying to - I'd suggest doing a clean 12.04 install
<Jakey> i'm a centos fan
<Jakey> not ubuntu
<ikonia> Jakey: that will be your quickest way to a stble build
<Jakey> ikonia: thats not an option ikonia
<Jakey> how can i update using the precise repo
<Jakey> i want to update to php 5.3
<cfhowlett> Jakey, perhaps you'd be happier using centos then?
<Jakey> cfhowlett: i can't
<ikonia> Jakey: if it is urgent it is your only oiption
<ikonia> option
<Jakey> ikonia: what is the other options of not reinstalling
<Jakey> can't i fix the repo
<ikonia> Jakey: if it is urgent - it is your only option
<Jakey> okay not that urgent
<ikonia> Jakey: then you are wasting my time with lies
<Jakey> ikonia: i need help
<Jakey> ikonia: what is the problem i wan to update to 5.3
<ikonia> Jakey: yes, and you are telling lies about wha tyou need
<randomite> after adding the ppa key using sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:teejee2008/ppa , running an apt-get update, and then running apt-get install conky-manager, i get an unable to locate
<Jakey> ikonia: i just want to update from 5.2 to 5.3
<ikonia> Jakey: repeating it doesn't change it
<Jakey> ikonia: should i reompile from soruce
<randomite> is this happening for anyone else? is there a reason the PPA isnt working for me? I can SEE it (visually, on the webpage)
<ikonia> Jakey: no
<Jakey> ikonia: did you see the log
<Jakey> ikonia: it mention 5.3
<Jakey> ikonia: how can i use that repo
<ikonia> Jakey: yes, thats how I gave you advice and spotted your problem
<Jakey> ikonia: so i don't want to reinstall
<Jakey> ikonia: it has lots other data on it
<Jakey> ikonia: its hosting multple site
<Jakey> help
<cfhowlett> !patience|Jakey,
<ubottu> Jakey,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jakey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6947599/
<Jakey> help need to update to 5.3
<ikonia> repeating it doesn't change it
<Jakey> so whats the problem?
<ikonia> Jakey: I've told you the problem
<Jakey> so what is the problem why is it not getting the latest version
<elky> karmic? are you serious?
<cfhowlett> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<somsip> Jakey: who administered this server before you?
<elky> why is karmic in your repository list?
<Jakey> some dude
<rww> lol package pinning
<Jakey> so who do i fix this
<ikonia> Jakey: as I've told you 3 times - your machine is screwed, you've mixed repos
 * cfhowlett begins to suspect this thread
<ikonia> Jakey: if this is a serious machine and it's urgent as you said, you NEED to resinstall to get to a sane working system
<somsip> Jakey: he's pinned the version of php5 as an out of date package on a version that is no longer supported. Try unpinning php5 (look it up) and then retry. NO guarantees as your systems is a mess
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<Jakey> somsip: thatnks bro
<somsip> !pinning | Jakey
<ubottu> Jakey: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jakey> somsip: i'll try
<randomite> empty room. goodbye nobody.
<ikonia> do not unpin
<ikonia> your repos are mixed
<ikonia> it will screw it
<ikonia> ahh never mind, carry on
<Jakey> ikonia: huh?
<somsip> Jakey: but 'some dude' has dropped you in it. the server is a mess. Anything could happen.
<Jakey> somsip: so what will happen if i upin it
<somsip> Jakey: you should probably look for other pinned packages too, and wonder why he pinned them
<somsip> Jakey: no idea. I don't let my servers get into that mess
<hanasaki> how do I find the bluetooth hardware on the system?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jakey> somsip: theres no instuction for unpinning
<somsip> Jakey: yes there is. Under 'removing a hold'. But if you can't find that, you are probably setting yourself up for a world of hurt...
<Jakey> somsip: oh i just passed that
<Jakey> somsip: so i should do "apt-mark unhold php5"
<Jakey> ?
<Jakey> is it the right command
<ppcsee> .
<hanasaki> motherboard is supposed to have bluetooth on it... how do I find the hardware?
<Jakey> apt-mark unhold php5
<Jakey> php5 was already not hold.
<Jakey> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jakey> what happen?
<somsip> Jakey: I'm not going to hand-hold you through this. If you are doing server admin on a machine hosting multiple sites with lots of data on it, you should be absolutely sure what you are doing. It doesn't seem like you are
<ikonia> your machine is BROKE
<ikonia> I don't have any simpler way of saying it
<CountryfiedLinux> Sorry about your damn luck boy...
<Jakey> somsip:
<Jakey> apt-mark unhold php5
<Jakey> php5 was already not hold.
<Jakey> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jakey> i got that error
<ikonia> stop repeating things
<somsip> Jakey: I know. I read it. Did you read what I said?
<ikonia> it doesn't change the advice you are given
<Jakey> somsip: i don't use ubuntu that much
<Jakey> i use centos
<Jakey> somsip: so. what should i do next
<ikonia> Jakey:if you use centos you would be abe to grasp the simple fact of not mixing repos
<ikonia> so the fact that you say you can use centos suggests you can't use centos either
<ikonia> j	youve got the same as mixing a centos 4 repo on a centos 6 mahinchine
<Jakey> ikonia: why would i do that
<ikonia> and you dont seem to be able to grasp - it's a real problem
<ikonia> Jakey: you wouldn't do that, that's the point - you souldn't do it - but you've done it on your ubuntu machine
<Jakey> ikonia: i didn't
<Jakey> ikonia: some one else did
<ikonia> Jakey: it's there !
<ikonia> I can see it
<ikonia> this is a waste of itme
<ikonia> time
<cfhowlett> I seem to recall seeing this EXACT thread not long ago ... with the same outcome
<Jakey> cfhowlett: what was the outcome
<Jakey> heyyyee
<Caterpillar2> I have never seen in all my life 1600 users in a single IRC channel
<cfhowlett> !server|Jakey,
<ubottu> Jakey,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Gallomimia> well that can't be true cause you're seeing it right now
<Jakey> Gallomimia: ??
<Jakey> Gallomimia: troll
<Gallomimia> sorry jakey i was directing that to Caterpillar2
<ikonia> enough
 * Jakey currently is not in the mood for troll
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|Jakey,
<ubottu> Jakey,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Gallomimia> am now ready to reinstall ubuntu onto a new raid configuration. i've heard the best way to do this is during the installer?
<ikonia> Jakey: enough now - you're causing more of a problem than anyone in the channel, so please think about your next interaction
<Jakey> Gallomimia: use centos
<Jakey> Gallomimia: for server
<Gallomimia> i'm not running a server
<Gallomimia> thanks
<cfhowlett> ikonia, and THAT was the outcome last time.
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, ignore.
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gallomimia> i've been internet chatting for a long time :) it never bothers me
<Gallomimia> hey this is a good link thanks
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, hope you find the answer there.
<Gallomimia> i've been following some suggestions from someone... uh his name was nevyn
<aidalgol> How do I find out which device grub is currently installed on?  Or rather, how do I find out which device I should pass to grub-install?  (I've just run update-grub to update the config after installing a secondary OS.)
<geirha> aidalgol: Usually, you want it on the first harddrive (/dev/sda, hd0)
<irssi-mike> aidalgol: well master boot record. if you sudo fdisk -l you should find sda1 sda2 that kind of thing then install geirha said to /dev/sda typically
<aidalgol> Is that still true when using EFI?
<aidalgol> I know you pass /dev/sda or hd0 when using the msdos partition table, but my new PC is using UEFI.
<geirha> Haven't had the pleasure of dealing with EFI yet, so I'll back away here
<irssi-mike> aidalgol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<aidalgol> Huh, it seems that my system installed in legacy mode, i.e. not using EFI.
<irssi-mike> aidalgol: good then you don't need to install in efi mode
<aidalgol> Does it make any difference once the OS has been booted?  Do I lose some motherboard features?
<Jeffthen> Hey guys. In which configuratino file can I disable the xscreensaver?
<irssi-mike> aidalgol: do you have a over 2.2tb?
<aidalgol> no
<czardoz> Jeffthen: you could just uninstall it, right?
<irssi-mike> i suppose you lose pre-boot networking and some fast boot things, secureboot.. idk what these are tbh
<artienne> i'm having a minor issue with my wifi connection - there seems to be a regular (possibly network-manager based) scan happening about every two  minutes  that's causing high ping times to my router - any ideas on how to either prevent the scans or increase the delay between them?
<Jeffthen> czardoz: But I don't want to uninstall it. So is there any configuration parameter and file for turning off the xscreensaver?
<irssi-mike> aidalgol: i'd install it but then it's like exhaust reflow on a car, one more thing that can go wrong
<czardoz> Jeffthen: Sorry, can't help you then.
<humbag> Jeffthen: use the program xscreensaver-demo to configure it, or change mode: to none in ~/.xscreensaver, but where is it started?
<aidalgol> Considering an EFI partition has to be FAT32, I think I'll leave it. :P
<Jeffthen> humbag: OK I want to use my own images for xscreensaver. How can I do that?
<cfhowlett> Jeffthen, see the xscreensaver settings -you can direct to your image file
<humbag> Jeffthen: you can choose that in the config program I mentioned, are you sure you mean xscreensaver and not gnome-screensaver?
<Jeffthen> humbag: So can I turn off the screensaver via changing the mode to "none"?
<humbag> Jeffthen: if you don't want it to start, don't start it, the config just changes what it does
<Jeffthen> humbag: Yeah. Even if I do "xset s off" the "xscreensaver" process is still running. Why?
<humbag> Jeffthen: i think xset is X power management, xscreensaver has it's own daemon
<humbag> Jeffthen: often the motherboard and/or screen also have power management features
<basichash> My laptop won't play media sound. The speakers never worked, but headphones did. Sometimes I used to have to hibernate and unhibernate to get that sound working, but now the only sound I get is the turning on beep. Lenovo Edge E320, 13.10
<jack> why is saucy so silent...no updates for days?
<ikonia> updates only when needed
<jack> i'm running linuxmint 16, uses saucy...i'm just surprised :P
<cfhowlett> !mint|jack,
<ubottu> jack,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jack> heh, yeah
<basichash> fixed
<Oddly> basichash: how?
<basichash> Oddly: for some reason default sound went back to HDMI, just had to change current back to headphone
<jack> i have an installed xubuntu-trusty, too
<jack> but somehow its connectivity broke
<Gallomimia> can anyone suggest something i could do to my cpu that would make it heat up a little bit? i have 8 cores and just redid the thermal paste on it, and would like to see if it's working decently
<jack> libnm-glib something
<ikonia> jack: tat seems very very unwise
<ikonia> jack: you are not meant to mix distributions
<rww> Gallomimia: eight copies of "yes > /dev/null"
<ikonia> jack: you've probably created a real problem
<Gallomimia> heh. gross. i suppose, i'll try it with 4
<jack> i'm not mixing anything
<ikonia> jack: really ?
<ikonia> jack: I thought you said you'd installed trust packages ?
<ikonia> jack: or have I miss-understood
<jack> only explained why i'm not using that xubuntu anymore
<Oddly> Gallomimia: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null bs=1024
<ikonia> jack: have you installed trusty packages ?
<jack> nope
<ikonia> jack: then where did you install xubuntu trusty ?
<jack> on the trusty-install, sure
<ikonia> oh, seperate installs
<Oddly> Gallomimia: or cpuburn, cpulimit
<Gallomimia> 3 copies of yes > /dev/null is working just fine
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you where saying this was one install
<rww> or boinc :3
<jack> on this mint16? nope
<rww> or cgminer!
<Gallomimia> cgminer doesn't do much to the cpu
<ikonia> jack: mint ??? you are aware this channel is for ubuntu stable plaform discussion
<Gallomimia> even the old version i have that runs on gpu. i have no copy of it which uses cpu
<ikonia> jack: not 14.04 or mint discussion ?
<jack> sure
<rww> Gallomimia: ah, thought there was a cpu switch for it
<ikonia> jack: ok, so which part of what you where talking about is the ubuntu issue ?
<rww> were *
<ikonia> just so I'm clear as I'm struggling to put it together
<jack> it's just that ubuntu-saucy is my main apt source ;)
<Gallomimia> yeah. i've not had any luck trying to compile it myself
<ikonia> jack: are you using ubuntu or mint ?
<Gallomimia> tho doing so would likely use my cpu pretty hard ;)
<jack> wondered why it seems so dead right now
<ikonia> jack: are you using ubuntu or mint ?
<jack> ikonia, mint16
<Gallomimia> um... so i have 3 sensors plus the cpu sensor for temp which psensor picks up. anyone know how i can identify which ones the others correlate to??
<ikonia> jack: ok, so the discussion should be in the mint irc resources, as it's not just ubuntu they use
<ikonia> jack: update policies should be taken up with the mint team
<jack> mmh
<Gallomimia> i also see 5 fanspeed sensors and can only find 3 on the mobo
<babinlonston> Hi all, I have added this in crontab, using crontab -e -u sysadmin, 30 15 * * * rsync -avz --progress --exclude samba /home/sysadmin/ sysadmin@192.168.0.15:/home/sysadmin/babinlonston/rsync/  but its not taking backup , whats wrong im doing ?
<ikonia> babinlonston: you'd be bettter putting that in a script - testig the script, then getting crontab to run it
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: there are no environment variables in cron, including $PATH so you need to write the full path of rsync
<Gallomimia> and yeah. script files are better
<rww> ... what
<babinlonston> let me check using a script
<Gallomimia> beyond that making cron do stuff eludes me too
<rww> you don't need to write the full path of rsync in scripts at all
<Gallomimia> it's not a script, it's a cronjob
<ikonia> err you will do if PATH is not set
<rww> ikonia: is that a thing that happens in cron on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> rww: no, the default profile is quite weak
<ikonia> hence putting it in a script that you can set the vars needed and do error capture would work better
<rww> huh. weird.
<Gallomimia> i heard it was a general cron thing. i know very little on the subject so i'm happy to hear you guys talk more about it
<rww> well, over in Debianland it works just fine without fully-specified paths :\
<Oddly> babinlonston: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23009/reasons-why-crontab-does-not-work
<Gallomimia> hm. that's interesting
<Night-hacks> My old command are gone from bash_history how can i make my bash_history to save commands forever ?
<Night-hacks> commands*
<Oddly> babinlonston: you could try defining PATH in the crontab file like the link shows
<Gallomimia> that will use up disk space at a pretty alarming rate
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> its just a text file
<Gallomimia> i go thru my hundred line default in a few hours... depends how often you use bash i guess
<Gallomimia> but you're right. disks the size they are now "alarming" doesn't apply anymore
<jack> deb http://tux.rainside.sk/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted universe multiverse
<jack> deb http://tux.rainside.sk/ubuntu/ saucy-updates main restricted universe multi$
<jack> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-security main restricted universe $
<jack> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ saucy partner
<jack> can i simply replace saucy with trusty?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as I told you - don't mix repos
<ikonia> jack: take this to mint support
<jack> if i want to dist-upgrade
<ikonia> jack: mint support
<jack> kk
<Gallomimia> it's somewhere in man bash right? history limit or something
<Oddly> Gallomimia: bash history setting is stored in .bash_profile
<Lachezar> Hey all! I get APPARMOR DENIED for mysqld on /home/lachezar/.my.cnf. Why does 'mysqld' want access to my configuration?
<Lachezar> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Lachezar> Server
<ikonia> Lachezar: that's not where the my.cnf is
<ikonia> (or should be)
<Lachezar> ikonia: That is my 'personal' configuration, that is used to remember various 'client' settings. I do have /etc/mysql/my.cnf, but that's NOT what mysqld is being denied access to.
<ikonia> mysqld should not be reading that if it's for your client
<Lachezar> ikonia: My point exactly!
<ikonia> mysqld should not be reading your client config
<Lachezar> ikonia: But I get: [472243.269182] type=1400 audit(1391085210.436:23): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=17566 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/home/lachezar/.my.cnf" pid=17674 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=1005
<ikonia> Lachezar: maybe worth looking at the init script to see if that checks known locations for mysql config files
<ikonia> then log a bug to say it shouldn't be reading client / personal files
<ganden-pecah23> hemh... berbahasa inggris
<Lachezar> ikonia: I'm wondering… Could it be due to a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' that restarted mysql?
<ikonia> Lachezar: why would that be /?
<Gallomimia> it would obviously read its configs right? but the discussion so far is that it shouldn't be reading configs out of your home dir
<Lachezar> ikonia: It's a 5 second period where I see 5 of these in the dmesg log. Then 2 seconds later I see '... operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld"'
<ArSn> hi
<ikonia> Lachezar: I'd check what I said earlier
<cpd> Hi
<Lachezar> Gallomimia: Yes, the daemon is working, seems the configuration is OK, but I'm wondering why it would even attempt to read my personal configuration file.
<ArSn> If I have a cronjob that is ran as root, and I did not redirect the STDOUT anywhere, is it still written anywhere? in a logfile or something?
<Guest88864> Can anyone help with a rather long freeze after login : Using Ubuntu 1310 GNOME 3.10
<Gallomimia> can't think of why it would! should be under a different user, and therefore won't even have normal permissions to that file?
<Lachezar> ikonia: It seems this has been converted to an upstart job (/etc/init.d/mysql says so). Where would I find the actual script?
<cpd> I've been attempt to install Ubuntu along side Windows 8 and have finally managed to get into Ubuntu using "Try Ubuntu" from a USB. I've now come to the stage where I need to setup my Ubuntu partition. Having already created a partition, I'm now stuck on what to MOUNT on. I'm afraid that mounting the root (/) will cause Windows 8 to erase which I don't want.
<cpd> Can someone explain what the mounting will do exactklty?
<Gallomimia> mounting is simply the act of attaching the filesystem to your computer. it can be done read-only or read and write. it doesn't really modify anything until you start asking it to change select files
<Gallomimia> cpd it's like "insert a cd" that will mount it. plug in a flash drive. that will mount it
<Gallomimia> i should suggest that you do a little more reading on the install process. usually the adding of partitions is done during the install, from within the installer
<Gallomimia> i should also suggest caution, because there's options to erase your whole win8 partition, and therefore you should have a backup before proceding
<cpd> Yes I've read a lot of guides
<Oddly> cpd: normally, there is an option ¨install alongside windows 8¨, which should take care without you having to touch anything
<cpd> None of them really explain WHAT the mounting will do but merely say: "Do this". The biggest problem I've encountered is the UEFI thing and Secure Boot. Having dealt with all that, and created an unallocated partition for Ubuntu via Win8 as recommended in the guides, I now need to ensure I mount stuff correctly without overwriting Win8... (cont)
<Gallomimia> think of mounting a disk as like another word for opening it
<Gallomimia> you mount a partition if you want your computer to access the files upon it
<Gallomimia> let's see....
<cpd> I understand mounting now, thank you. I'm still unsure if I should mount the root (/) to my free space? I assume yes. I've gone through the ubuntu installation process and selected the "Something else" option that allowed me to review the partitions. Assuming this is the correct way to avoid overwriting Win8, can someone confirm the root (/) should now be mounted on a newly created partition
<cpd> (ex4 format on the unallocated space) ?
<Gallomimia> does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Gallomimia> what you're describing is not mounting
<cpd> I'm explicitly referring to the "Mount on:" option when creating partitions...
<Oddly> yes cpd, the root (/) is approximately the equivalent to your computer in windows, everything is created within root
<cpd> Hence the use of the word mount
<irssi-mike> cpd: do you see anything in there saying NTFS? avoid installing to that and should be fine
<Oddly> cpd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/345640/what-mount-point-should-i-use
<Gallomimia> you want to write the root partition to the free space. you'll probably also get a partition for swap. you have the option of more partitions for mountpoints like /home and /boot or various other things that are important only if you have a special reason to do it. i don't think you do. then when your computer boots, it MOUNTS those partitions at the places specified by "mount on:"
<Gallomimia> that's a good article i think oddly posted
<Guest88864> whats the best way to create a new partition?
<Gallomimia> cpd the installer should set all of this up for you automatically
<Oddly> Guest88864: best for what?
<Gallomimia> depends why you want a new partition
<saravana> where do i find md5s for all isos?
<Guest88864> I'd like to create a Partition to store movies and downloads etc
<irssi-mike> yeah there's an along side option ain't there
<saravana> specially 13.10 64 bit
<cpd> Its not given me the automated option unforunately. Having read over the linked articles I'm now confident in what I need to do. Will post shortly with the outcome
<Gallomimia> saravana: usually from the place you downloaded the iso
<babinlonston> This working fine while i execute it every time manually, rsync -avz --progress --delete --log-file=/home/sysadmin/Desktop/$(date +%d%m%Y)_rsync.log --exclude samba /home/sysadmin/ sysadmin@192.168.0.15:/home/sysadmin/babinlonston/rsync/  , but if i added to a script and put it in cron its not working
<Oddly> cpd: great!
<Guest88864> so that if the partition with my OS fails I can reinstall the OS and the Parition with the media in it can be accessed without loss
<cpd> I'll probably include SWAP as well#
<saravana> Gallomimia, my eyes are not working properly. please read me the md5 from the page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads thats where i downloaded torrent file.
<Oddly> babinlonston: how frequently qre you running that script?
<Gallomimia> cpd: good luck! remember... if you don't have data backed up, it means you aren't worried about losing it
<cpd> Its a brand new laptop, there's no data to backuop
<cpd> :D
<irssi-mike> Guest88864: some people put /home on another slice
<Guest88864> I want it separate from /home
<babinlonston> Oddly: im using in cron * * * * * /root/backup.sh for checking im using for every minute
<Guest88864> Completly separate Partition
<sasa84> hello
<Oddly> babilen:  can you post the exact cron timing code?
<saravana> Gallomimia, ??
<Oddly> babinlonston: can you post the exact cron timing code?
<Gallomimia> saravana: from the page you linked go to "other images" click a mirror, click the release and version you want, find MD5 links there. for example: http://mirror.eftel.com/ubuntu-dvd/13.10/release/MD5SUMS
<babinlonston> Oddly: yeap its here * * * * * /root/backup.sh
<sasa84> does anyone know how to reset admin password for mailman (lists.ubuntu.com)? i'm admin i can't authentificate with my user pasword
<Gallomimia> saravana: also, bittorrent has a hash feature built in.
<saravana> Gallomimia, okey. thanks.
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: every minute? that's going to be rough on the system i think
<monzie> Hello everyone
<Oddly> babinlonston: do you have a /root partition and can you check your backup.sh rights?
<babinlonston> Gallomimia: just for testing purpose im using every minute
<Oddly> hey monzie
<Gallomimia> k
<babinlonston> Oddly: yes its there
<monzie> Oddly: Hi
<monzie> How are you doing?
<Oddly> babinlonston: chmod /root/backup.sh
<Oddly> monzie: fine, thanks, hbu?
<babinlonston> Oddly:  its already in 777
<monzie> Oddly: pretty good, thank you.
<babinlonston> Oddly: -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  192 Feb 17 15:28 backup.sh
<Gallomimia> cpd i hope you've made a win8 recovery dvd or something like that. incase things go awry
<cpd> Erm
<cpd> I've got an issue
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston: thats really bad forsecurity
<cfhowlett_> monzie, greetings
<cpd> I kept getting it previously but managed to get rid of it by turning off "save state" option in windows 8. Its coming up with this: http://tinypic.com/r/2vtcv0m/8
<babinlonston> ActionParsnip: then what i have to assign guide me
<Ben64> why is the script in /root ?
<Ben64> cpd: are you using wubi
<cpd> no
<cpd> Booting from a USB
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston: the last octet gives you execute access, you can chmod 755 and then people cannot go editting your script unless they are root and anyone can execute it
<cpd> Trying to anyway
<Oddly> babinlonston: add this to the end of your command: 2>&1 /tmp/testlog.log
<babinlonston> ActionParsnip: oh fine let me change it now
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston: isd the top line of the file:   #!/bin/bash    ?
<Oddly> then check that file in tmp
<Oddly> after a few minutes
<cpd> I get to the GNU GRUB window abnd select "Try ununtu" then it comes up with this
<babinlonston> ActionParsnip: yes its there
<babinlonston> Oddly: let me try ur's
<ActionParsnip> cpd: did you test the ISO you used to create the USB stick?
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston: do you even know what '777' means?
<cpd> It worked a minute ago, and now doesn't
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: yeah what ActionParsnip said is wise. that script is run by cron at given intervals. they could add anything they want to it if they gain access to the system. they could add mean things like rm -rf / or scp yourhomedir me@mycomputer or whatever
<cpd> I got through to testing it
<Gallomimia> and it would just get executed at the next backup interval
<babinlonston> ActionParsnip: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  214 Feb 17 15:38 backup.sh
<babinlonston> ActionParsnip: yes i know just im doing for testing
<Gallomimia> we still have the problem of cron not wanting to run it
<babinlonston> ActionParsnip: read , write , execution , User , group , world
<qwak> if anyone has files: Packages and Release for a repository http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise-updates/havana before last update, I did not do a backup and have to move back? or where can i found these files?
<Oddly> can you post the script again please?
<sploit_man> hi
<sploit_man> i am securing a webserver
<babinlonston> Oddly: asking me ?
<Oddly> sorry babinlonston, yes
<sploit_man> should i limit www-data to no shell access ?
<Eleirs>  /j #ubuntu-it
<babinlonston> Oddly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948041/
<Oddly> babinlonston: you tried the full path to the rsync yet?
<sploit_man> anyone here ?
<babinlonston> Oddly: ya this is the full path buddy
<Gallomimia> no its not
<Gallomimia> rsync is just one word. full path is what shows when you enter which rsync into a terminal
<Oddly> babinlonston: /usr/bin/rsync is usually the full path
<Oddly> babinlonston: do ´which rsync´ in a terminal and that´s your path
<babinlonston> Oddly: yeap tried it too , and tried /bin/rsync too
<Oddly> put /usr/bin/rsync in there
<Oddly> babinlonston: just so you are sure it goes to the correct rsync
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: have you considered the date as +%Y%m%d so that it makes your log files show in alphanumerical order when you type ls?
<babinlonston> Oddly: while executing it manually working fine
<Gallomimia> won't the --progress flag cause a kerfluffle since cron is not an interactive shell?
<babinlonston> Gallomimia: just now i have modified it :D and - - delete not working
<cpd> I;m stillg etting that error come up. I can't get rid of it now?
<Oddly> babinlonston: try it with another time span?
<cpd> Unable to mount root fs...
<Oddly> cpd: reboot your laptop and try again
<cpd> I've done it 3 times
<cpd> It happens every time
<cpd> I change dbios to Legacy
<cpd> Still does it
<Gallomimia> cpd you seem to be doing something strange. can we elaborate on why the installer won't do it automatically?
<cpd> Oh wait, for some reason its decided to boot this time
<cpd> Wait a few minutes and I'll tell you if it crashes out
<cpd> It's so wierd, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn;'t
<Gallomimia> intermittent problems. the most frustrating type. in any kind of troubleshooting, not just computers
<cpd> Going through to install from "Try Unbunut" now
<cpd> Installation type presents two options: "Erase disk and install ubuntu" clearly not what I want; "Something else" create partitions etc
<Oddly> cpd: sorry, I haven´b been following wholly, you installed it yet?
<babinlonston> Oddly: time stamp working fine and , just now i have executed and backups were done,
<babinlonston> Oddly: Only i need to add it now in crontab
<cpd> Nope, just doing the partition stuff and selecting the "Mount point". This is what I was referring to previously.
<cpd> I've selected "free space" and am now creating a new partition of type Ext4 and Mounting point / (root)
<cpd> Correct?
<Gallomimia> sounds good so far
<elliott-smith> hello
<Gallomimia> hi
<rabbitnightmare> test this only a test
<rabbitnightmare> odd how come I cant send to Ubuntu-offtopic
<irssi-mike> i'd notch off a few MB for swap
<Oddly> babinlonston: cpd correct
<Oddly> babinlonston: just a sec
<cpd> Device for boot loader installation? Which partition?
<babinlonston> ok
<Gallomimia> uh...
<babinlonston> Gallomimia: Now its Wright ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948071/
<Gallomimia> grub i guess. you want it on that drive, i didn't know it put it on a partition
<cpd> Well
<cpd> it doesn't say partition
<cpd> the question it asks is "Device for boto loader installation:"
<Gallomimia> that disk
<irssi-mike> cpd: neither parition, install grub to master boot record
<cpd> So /dev/sda
<Gallomimia> the mbr is the first sector of the disk right?
<irssi-mike> correct
<cpd> Big error... (cont)
<elliott-smith> yes gallomina, mbr is the 1st part of the disk
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: it looks good to me. i'm still in question about --progress. and i'm wondering if you need to include h m s in the timestamp. more than one backup per day?
<Oddly> babinlon, try * * * * * root /bin/bash /root/backup.sh
<cpd> "The parition table format in use on your disks normally requires uyou to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as "Reserved BIOS bnoot area" and should be at least 1MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partiton mounted on /boot."
<Oddly> hmm
<babinlonston> Gallomimia: oh give me to add the time stamp too
<Gallomimia> what partitioning scheme are you using cpd?
<babinlonston> Oddly: yes just 2 min
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: i think it's %H%m%s but let me check
<elliott-smith> the slideshow still giving problems??
<Oddly> cpd: would you like to follow a guide and tell us at which point in that guide something wrong happens?
<Oddly> cpd: it´s easier to know what went wrong if we know exactly at which point you have done something
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: sorry. %M is minute. %m is month
<cpd> Gallomimia: Windows is on NTFS and I've created a partition for Ubuntun with format Ext4 and Mount point /.
<Gallomimia> and capital %S too for 0-59 seconds
<Gallomimia> that's not the partitioning scheme
<cpd> Oddly: No guied that shows how to dual boot windows 8 with ubuntu goest his far, they seem to assume you know how to install Ubuntu after getting into the installation screens.
<babinlonston> Oddly: no its not working buddy :(
<Rory> cpd: If there's no option to automaticallt resize the Windows partition, it means you powered your computer off without shutting Windows down properly
<Gallomimia> that's just the format of the partitions you've listed. the partitioning scheme defines how those partitions are described. MBR is a common type. there's other types
<babinlonston> Gallomimia: ok let me fix this before jumping into it
<Oddly> babinlonston: are you sure you have a partition /root/? it seems odd to me, / is mormally root
<Rory> cpd: It can also mean your Windows partition needs to be chkdsk'd
<cpd> yes
<cpd> I have ./
<Oddly> babinlonston: delete the ¨root¨ and try again
<cpd> I have /
<cpd> I don't have the word root in there
<Gallomimia> babinlonston: suggested date format:   $(date +%Y%m%d-%H%M%S)
<babinlonston> Oddly: its home directory of root user
<cpd> Gallomimia: I've no idea what partiion scheme this is running. It came with Win8 installed (64bit) so whatever that uses
<cfhowlett_> cpd, should be efi ...
<Gallomimia> should tell you. consult the program "Disks" if you need to know
<cpd> Yes its EFI if that's a scehem
<cpd> But
<cpd> I've gone back to Legacy
<cpd> because EFI was fucking up
<Gallomimia> right. so that needs a separate partition for grub right?
<Oddly> babinlonston: try without the root, if that does not work, no idea
<cpd> Possibly, the guide I looked at never mentioned another partition for GRUB
<Gallomimia> efi is not a scheme. that's a bios
<babinlonston> ok let me try
<Gallomimia> GUID is another type of scheme
<lifeboy> I installed a new 12.04 server in a VM and bash doesn't recognise "*" in commands.  I'm trying to "mv /var/www/bla/* /var/www" and get an error that /var/www/bla/* can be found?
<lifeboy> can't be found
<Oddly> cpd: read the first answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<cpd> I've followed that guide
<cpd> that's the guide I've been using
<Oddly> cpd: ok
<cpd> I turned off fast startup
<cpd> That allowed me to run Try ubuntu
<Oddly> cpd: this one: http://www.simplehelp.net/2013/07/11/the-complete-guide-how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-8/
<Gallomimia> why not click "install ubuntu" instead of try it?
<lifeboy> I have googled high and low and can't find anything to enable/disable wildcard recognition... :-(
<Ben64> lifeboy: it is more likely to be user error
<cpd> Beacuse
<cpd> The guide says try it first
<cpd> No idea why, but all of them say try
<cpd> somethign to do with UEFI I think
<cpd> and EFI and Secure Boot and randoms hit like that
<Gallomimia> k. i never followed any guides and i just installed ubuntu on a friend's laptop yesterday. i used install, and not try. indeed i had problems, but not like you're having
<elliott-smith> change UEFI to Legacy
<cpd> Basically, Microsoft are ass holes and have decided to take the control away from the user at first point
<cpd> Already changed UEFI to legacy
<Ben64> cpd: watch the language in this channel
<cpd> Still presents some problem
<Gallomimia> agreed. i erased the win8 partition on said laptop with great prejudice and satisfaction
<Gallomimia> it got easier from that point :)
<cpd> My PC is Windos
<lifeboy> Ben64: Is this command invalid somehow? sudo mv /var/www/bla/ /var/www
<Gallomimia> so was that one
<cpd> So why the hell I'm trying to keep 8 I don't know
<Gallomimia> was...
<lifeboy> if /var/www/bla exists
<Gallomimia> lifeboy: you need a trailing slash on the second argument
<cpd> I should probably keep Windows on the PC and install ubuntun on the laptop... commit to Linux :D
<Gallomimia> otherwise it's trying to overwrite www
<cpd> Screw it, I'm deleeting windwos
<cpd> Pile of rubbish
<Ben64> lifeboy: it'd help if you explained exactly what you're trying to accomplish
<Gallomimia> and given that you're trying to overwrite a dir with contents of the dir, it won't let you
<Oddly> cpd: now we´re talking
<Gallomimia> cpd watch this now you'll have no trouble going thru the steps and keeping the windows partition :P
<cpd> If I remove Win8, does UEFI and all that stuff go with it?
<Gallomimia> no
<lifeboy> the error is: "mv: `/var/www/bla/' and `/var/www/bla' are the same file" regardless of whether I have a trailing / or not
<cpd> No?
<Gallomimia> i'm running ubuntu on a motherboard with uefi active right now
<Ben64> lifeboy: because you're trying to move it to itself...
<Gallomimia> typing to you and everything
<cpd> Okay sweet
<cpd> I'm going to format the disk and fresh install
<Gallomimia> lifeboy: the SECOND argument. read man mv if you're having doubts
<cpd> Remove everyhthing etc
<lifeboy> Ben64: I simply want to move the contents of a directory to it's parent
<Gallomimia> man mv is very clear on trailing slashes on destination
<Ben64> lifeboy: mv /var/www/directory/* /var/www/
<lifeboy> I think that's how I always done it... or is my mem failing
<Gallomimia> if you move a dir to a dir and don't use a trailing slash, you are defining what that dir will be RENAMED or OVERWRITTEN to
<cpd> The installer carshed due to a copy error
<cpd> :\
<lifeboy> Ben64: It doesn't work
<Ben64> !work | lifeboy
<ubottu> lifeboy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Gallomimia> that's fabulous :)
<Gallomimia> do you want to move the directory bla or the contents of the directory and all lumped into /var/www/
<cfhowlett_> LOL.  I thought it was asking about my ex-wife.
<Gallomimia> pfff. she doesn't know how to use irc does she?
<Oddly> cpd: after removing win8?
<cpd> Erm yeah its just being funny atm. Rebooting Ubuntu to install now.
<Oddly> cpd: I have a option in my bios to boot my usb with uefi or without, same with you?
<d0x> Hi, can i somehow check whether my grafics card driver is working well?
<d0x> i install a fglrx-updates
<cpd> Yeah I can choose UEFI or Legacy
<cpd> Erm
<cpd> I get Errno 5 Input/output error
<d0x> and fglrxinfo gives me the info of my grafic card
<Gallomimia> d0x i've found that the method: Do a backflip. if you land on your head your drivers are not working correctly. typically gives me the right answer :/
<cpd> Says its due to a faulty disk drive (oer perhaps USB in this case)
<Gallomimia> cpd: it's starting to sound like that usb stick is giving you the bum's rush. try reflashing it?
<cpd> Yeah going to try now
<Oddly> cpd: or use another usb
<d0x> somehow the ui feels not smooth
<cpd> Well
<lifeboy> ubottu: :-) Funny.  Of course I mean that I enter the command the way it should be entered and it doesn't to what is expected, ie it doesn't move the files
<ubottu> lifeboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cpd> I'll try this afternoon, need to head off now
<lifeboy> s/to/do/
<Gallomimia> d0x: i had this trouble too when getting my system working. what method did you use to install the software?
<Oddly> lifeboy, and if you try copying the files?
<lifeboy> Ben64: Duh, now I argued with a bot :-)
<Gallomimia> cpd good day to you
<Oddly> c ya cpd
<lifeboy> Oddly: I can't copy or move them
<Gallomimia> what does it say?
<lifeboy> I'm going to try moving only one file
<Oddly> lifeboy: what is the exact error?
<Gallomimia> any error message, or straight to another prompt?
<Ben64> lifeboy: pastebin ls -lR /var/www
<Oddly> Ben64: just what I was thinking
<Oddly> lifeboy: try the command with sudo
<Gallomimia> well hold on here. let's understand the command he's entering and the results first
<d0x> Gallomimia: first i tried to install the proprietary AMD catalist driver. Then my X broke completly. Becuase i had 12.10 i formatted and installed 13.10. Now i just did a apt-get install fglrx-updates
<d0x> thats it
<Gallomimia> if he's moving a dir that's within www to www, of course the result is going to be no effect
<Gallomimia> d0x did you download it from amd?
<Gallomimia> cause you haven't explained how you installed this at all
<lifeboy> Oddly, Ben64: I just did "sudo mv /var/www/bla/index.php /var/www/" and the file was moved.  However, if I do "sudo mv /var/www/bla/* /var/www/", I get: mv: cannot stat `/var/www/bla/*': No such file or directory
<bear-> list
<Gallomimia> sounds like a permissions error in the bla directory
<Gallomimia> no read perms?
<christophe_> slt
<Gallomimia> ls -ld /var/www/bla
<Gallomimia> huh. i have private messages. have they been there for an hour?
<d0x> Gallomimia: from the ati side i think
<Oddly> Gallomimia: you do this the whole day? this is exhausting stuff
<Galick> Hello,everyone.
<Oddly> hey Galick
<Gallomimia> Oddly: no. i've been here for like an hour or so... im having fun and learning but it's time for sleep for sure
<Gallomimia> d0x: wrong plan :( use the software center to install that
<Oddly> time for work here, c ya guys
<Gallomimia> g'day
<Rubas> cya Oddly
<Galick> I don't know how to install Ubuntu TV for TLC Tv.
<Gallomimia> heh. euro peoples :) here it is 02h52
<Galick> I want to test it.
<Rubas> Gallomimia: it's 11:52 here :p
<lifeboy> Oddly, Ben64: http://pastebin.com/R80H0zym
<Gallomimia> d0x the software from ubuntu repositories is properly tuned. from amd/ati's website it doesn't work properly for ubuntu. dunno why
<Gallomimia> they even have the proprietary stuff. also it was suggested to me that i run kernel 3.12 from the kernel PPA's. that's unsupported in this channel, but some kind sir helped me do it
<lifeboy> Ah! I see bla doesn't have read access for the user... !
<Gallomimia> better amd gpu support in that kernel
<Ben64> lifeboy: doesn't have read access for anyone
<lifeboy> Bla is a wordpress directory, the first time that I've seen that, but I guess since I did the install, I messed it up somewhere
<Gallomimia> lifeboy: therefore bash and mv can't see those files. a sudo would overcome that problem, but i'm always leary of mv commands with sudo
<lifeboy> Jip, thanks all!
<Gallomimia> as i emphasized before, you can nuke whole directories by leaving off a slash
<rollitup> hey guys there's a strange thing happening on my Ubuntu 12.04 box , I am unable to access github.com
<Gallomimia> enter this into a terminal: host github.com
<rollitup> when I switch to an alternate ISP I am able to access the same site, I also tried accessing from chrome, firefox, opera
<Gallomimia> i always suspect DNS problems first when issues like that crop up
<rollitup> again i have a third ubuntu notebook, from which I am able to access the site fine
<Gallomimia> often the problem exists between your ISP and your network configuration not talking to one another regarding the correct server to ask for .com's from
<rollitup> pinging gives 'Destination host not reachable'
<Gallomimia> rollitup: hey! what does it say when you can't access the server and you type host www.github.com
<Rory> 100% a DNS problem, rollitup .
<rollitup> you mean in the browser ?
<Gallomimia> network configuration
<Rory> rollitup: No, systemwide. Does it affect only your system, or other machines on the same network?
<Rory> rollitup: You can try going to your network settings, edit your network connection (ipv4 settings) make sure the DNS server's set to automatic
<rollitup> this is what i get when i do host www.github.com http://pastie.org/8741721
<rollitup> it affects only two machines the third machines connects to github properly
<Gallomimia> not DNS problem
<Gallomimia> ping gives no results
<Gallomimia> try curl and then telnet 80 to the same address
<Gallomimia> you said ping has host unreachable
<Gallomimia> sounds like a routing problem then
<lifeboy> Something is still amiss.  mv still fails.  http://pastebin.com/dEhButp3
<Gallomimia> lifeboy: what's the permissions on /var/www/bla ?
<Gallomimia> i think you said it before but i didn't read it
<Gallomimia> rollitup: can you get to other websites with the problem machines??
<Gallomimia> lifeboy: also what's the permissions on /var/www
<Gallomimia> you might just go ahead and do the command with sudo. be careful tho...
<lifeboy> drwxr-x--x 5 www-data www-data 4096 Feb 17 12:46 /var/www/bla
<Gallomimia> you're not allowed to read that dir still!
<lifeboy> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Feb 17 12:46 /var/www/
<lifeboy> Gallomimia: Why, I'm doing it as root
<Gallomimia> sudo chmod e+r /var/www/bla
<que1> hey guys, I have a few old computers, is it possible to "wire" them together somehow, so that I can use them all to do compiling at the same time from a single command line? I mean, use all of them for a single task
<Ben64> lifeboy: root isn't www-data
<Gallomimia> you're doing it with sudo. bash still can't wildcard the directory cause it's running as you
<Gallomimia> ben64 root is root. ignores permissions right?
<lifeboy> Doesn't root have rights to everything?
<Ben64> does not ignore
<Gallomimia> hm. i've never had it follow permissions before
<Ben64> anyway, unless theres a special circumstance, all directories should be 755
<Ben64> you have it as 711
<lifeboy> Hmm
<Gallomimia> agreed. unless you have some reason to make sure no one with shell access can tell you have a wordpress install in there which isn't yet activated
<Gallomimia> you're about to move everything out of that dir and delete the dir i assume? so who cares what the permissions on it are
<lifeboy> Ah, it starts to make sense to me.  I set the dirs to 755 and it all moved right away when I told it to
<lifeboy> Thanks again all!
<Gallomimia> right. read permissions on a dir let you list the files in it
<Gallomimia> execute permissions let you do stuff in that dir. such as read or write to files when you already know the filename
<Gallomimia> write permissions lets you add files and delete
<Gallomimia> then.... what permissions are needed to move a file?
<lifeboy> All three are needed then...
<Gallomimia> you don't actually need read permissions if you KNOW the filename
<Gallomimia> but i'm assuming you need write and execute
<lifeboy> But if you use a wildcard you'd need read rights, not?
<Gallomimia> you're executing a wildcard in bash. bash needs permission to read the dir. bash is running on your username, not root's
<lifeboy> Even if I did "sudo su -" ?
<Gallomimia> you'd probably have had no issue doing it then
<lifeboy> I didn't use "sudo su -" in this instance, but I normally do if I have to do a number of things
<Gallomimia> tends to have no issue doing anything, including deleting everything, running programs with elevated resources, and generally mucking up the system. so it's not recommended in this channel
<Touhou11> There's nothing wrong with running as root, just depends on your powerlevel
<Walex> lifeboy: 'sudo -i'
<Ben64> lifeboy: you should never use that command. "sudo -i" if you absolutely need a root shell (which is never)
<Touhou11> Ubuntu will shorten your lifespan, through excessive keystrokes typing out "sudo" all the time
<Gallomimia> for example, i once ran a shell script from a root login which quit a program by name. it quit it for ALL users, not just the one i was trying to quit it for. it then started 10 of said program with root permissions, and slaughtered the avail ram and cpu in doing so. not expected behavior at all :)
<lifeboy> Ouch! I've been using "sudo su -" forever!  What's the problem with it?
<Gallomimia> uhm... !sudosu
<Gallomimia> !sudosu
<Gallomimia> can't remember. there's a lot of ways to get root prompt. some of them have various different capabilities
<Gallomimia> i think the major one is environment variables
<Ben64> it can break things
<Ben64> notably X, but other things too
<gnuseners> Gnu/Linux-wannabe
<gnuseners> oypse frong forum.sorry
<Gallomimia> yes i am
<lifeboy> I found this helpful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/376199/sudo-su-vs-sudo-i-vs-sudo-bin-bash-when-does-it-matter-which-is-used
<Gallomimia> and now it's been fun but i'm to sleep now. peace
<Gallomimia> yes that's a good read
<tozen> hi all! folks how can i disable grub installation? will try to explane why. so i've got ubi 12.04.4 lts as main system and today i've decided to install 14.04 on separated partition. want to avoid from grub installation because have one already, think so update-grub would be enought for current grub to start to see new ubi. thx
<lifeboy> Thanks for the pointers!
<gnuseners> yeah do somes here know about good program to look on the iss nasa thinges
<dell101> hi
<dell101> does 13.10 give option to install on encrypted lvm?
<cfhowlett_> dell101, yes
<yeats> dell101: yes
<cfhowlett_> yeats, though you might have to invoke the advanced options to see it
<dell101> cfhowlett_, yeats I hope you read the "encrypted" ??
<yeats> dell101: yep
<dell101> oh! Thats so much from the team. Thank you for including this. Finally. (After everyone that is)
<dell101> thanks cfhowlett_ and yeats will go to install it. bye.
<Gallomimia> does someone have a link i can read about encrypted LVM, performance hits and problems which might be encountered? i'd like to consider its use
<cfhowlett_> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gallomimia> i don't see anything on encryption there
<makara> hi. What process is locking this file? When I `apt-get autoremove` I get `debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable`
<makara> I've tried `lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat` to no avail
<jpds> makara: Probably debconf.
<makara> jpds, not in list of processes
<makara> ok, I think I got it
<makara> "/usr/bin/python /usr/share/system-config-printer/install-printerdriver.py openprinting-gutenprint deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.2 contrib F8897B6F00075648E248B7EC24CBF5474CFD1E2F"
<makara> got stuck twice
<Guest14198> i want to convert a video from mp4 to flv format any recommanded tool in ubuntu ????
<cpd>  'm back
<cfhowlett_> Guest14198, ffmpeg
<cpd> Mission: Install ubuntu
<cpd> :D
<gnuseners> hello i did not get the freetuxtv working good, i use Trisquel Gnu/Linux soo
<Guest14198> HOW to install ffmpeg in ubuntu 13.04 ?????
<Touhou11> Guest14198: You don't necessarily need convert the video/audio encoding, just change the container
<cfhowlett_> Guest14198, of install the proper codecs
<makara> Guest14198, cfhowlett_, it's `aviconv` now
<Guest14198> and how to do that ??? please help am a newbie
<cfhowlett_> makara, right.  thanks.
<cfhowlett_> Guest14198, vlc player should be able to play .flv
<Guest14198> <cfhowlett_ i want to convert to flv!!
<makara> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<cfhowlett_> Guest14198, ^^^ that
<Touhou11> Guest14198: Do you work in video production?
<Guest14198> NO
<makara> goto #libav
<makara> you will learn a lot
<makara> avconv, not aviconv
<Guest14198> <makara i got *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED *** This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<cfhowlett_> Guest14198, sudo apt-get install avconv
<makara> or I recommend Handbrake and Avidemux
<makara> i don't use command line progs after finding those two programs
<Guest14198> I got E: Unable to locate package avconv ??
<Guest14198> please help
<makara> Guest14198, use the 2 GUI apps I posted
<Touhou11> Guest14198: What version of Ubuntu GNU/Linux are you running?
<makara> seriously
<cpd> I've tried to Boot off my USB after reburning the image file to it but my lasptop now just has a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left corner
<cpd> Any idea how to get into the BIOS?
<Guest14198> <Touhou11> 13.04
<cpd> Scrap that I got into BIOS
<Guest14198> <makara>  i will google them and see thx
<Touhou11> Guest14198: That's outdated, I suggest upgrading
<sybariten> ok, heres a chance if there ever was one: anyone here use midnight commander extensively? I'd like to add a bunch of files into an archive... well, create it actually
<makara> and use Ubuntu Software center to get them
<makara> it includes reviews
<Piper|Away> cpd: have you killed your mbr?
<cpd> Nope
<cpd> It works
<cpd> I just can't boot the USB yet
<Guest14198> <makara> butr are you sure i can convert to flv format ??
<makara> Guest14198, you mean am I sure I'm not wasting your time?
<makara> no I'm not sure
<makara> but you'll learn a heckava lot faster with a GUI than trying to bumble around in a CLI
<makara> if you have to do it CLI: sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<makara> good luck
<cpd> Im getting that error again: "Unable to mount root fs
<cpd> "
<Touhou11> I don't use Midnight Commander as I no longer trust the author
<ActionParsnip> Guest14198: 13.04 is no longer supported, it is EOL
<ActionParsnip> cpd: have you checked the file system health using fsck in liveCD?
<cpd> No
<TJ-> Guest14198: What are you trying to do, I noticed you mentioned .flv - if its convert to that format, here's a command-line from one of my scripts I wrote a long time ago "ffmpeg -i ${directory}/${name}.mp4 -f flv -s qvga -ar 22050 -y ${directory}/${name}.flv" ?
<Guest14198> <ActionParsnip>   How to upgrade from the terminal ???
<cpd> I'm using a USB. Can I check with LiveCD?
<ActionParsnip> Guest14198: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> cpd: its a file system like any other, boot to another device so that the partition is unmounted and fsck it so that the data is comsistant and error free
<cpd> When yous ay boot to another device do you mean boot to Ubuntu say, from a USB and try to run it?
<ActionParsnip> cpd: just a different distro, so that the filesystem
<md_nfs> hello every one
<cpd> So, to clarify, I can just install Debian to my USB and boot from it then run this command?
<ActionParsnip> cpd: to a differnet usb, yes
<Touhou11> Correct
<cpd> Aw, I don't have a different usb
<cpd> Hmmm
<md_nfs> i have reinstall windows 7 after that my system not showing grub menu i tried lot of but not success yet
<md_nfs> Now i am tring once again with live cd. Is it possible to show grub menu at starting time?
<Touhou11> Windows overwrites the Master Boot Record (MBR) I believe
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: boot to liveCD / USB and chroot, then reinstate Grub
<minager_> hi
<sybariten> Touhou11: please elaborate
<Touhou11> sybariten: The original author of Midnight Commander made malicious comments towards GNU/Linux, so I personally no longer trust software he wrote
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip,  I have tried mount command but showing error
<sybariten> Touhou11: oh
<Touhou11> sybariten: It's safe to assume Midnight Commander is operating as a possible Trojan Horse, much like Google Chrome
<minager_> I know I'm using debian on this server, but can someone please look at my update logs and see if it looks normal? apt-get shows lots of errors, and suddenly not. and now i get segfaults with dropbox... Logs here: http://pastebin.com/5155RhhT Thanks :-)
<whiskers75> aaargh
<whiskers75> I hate it when apt breaks :p
<minager_> whiskers75: me too :p shouldn't the updates fail and try again next time if I get that error?
<whiskers75> No, when EVERYTHING is broken
<whiskers75> and you apt-get install something
<whiskers75> and it just goes:
<whiskers75> well
<whiskers75> it just explodes
<whiskers75> and vomits all the dependencies in your face
<minager_> word, and it asks you to do an dpkg configure but that also fails :P
<ikonia> whiskers75: dependency problems only happen if you are not managing your system correctl and/or using 3rd part repos/packages
<TJ-> minager_: You've got a faulty RAM module; run memtest86_ exhaustively on that system
<whiskers75> ikonia: oops ;P
<minager_> TJ-: I've read that to, but this is a VPS
<user> a
<TJ-> minager_: Major corruption of some kind, use the recovery environment provided to do some exhaustive checks - file-system and also contents of known files, compare checksums against a known-good identical image
<k1l_> whiskers75: what does "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" list you? please pastebin the output
<TJ-> minager_: Use the clues from the error messages, such as "dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable" ... ldconfig is a very major part of the core system, find it, verify it is identical to a known-good version, if it is, look at what is being done to root's PATH in the environment - maybe you, or something you've installed, is trying to change it and instead messing it up
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip, I dont know how to use chroot command in terminal.
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip, I have tried chroot /home/X showing error
<ActionParsnip> mmdwhy do you think I gave the omgubuntu link?
<whiskers75> k1l_: It's fine now, I wrangled it
<whiskers75> k1l_: I had Trusty Tahr sources in there :p
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: running random commands as a guess most likely won't work...
<k1l_> whiskers75: well, then dont blame ubuntu when you clearly want to break it
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: thats going o make a mess
<whiskers75> I just wanted hedgewars 0.9.20!
<whiskers75> ;P
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<whiskers75> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ccha2> hello I got a zombie process,... this process binded a port, but right the port still used
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/hedgewars?field.series_filter=saucy
<ccha2> how can I drop this listen port ?
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: there is an alpha PPA too: https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/hedgewars-nightly?field.series_filter=saucy
<ccha2> I don't want to reboot
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: the nightly is 0.9.21
<whiskers75> ooh
<ActionParsnip> whiskers75: Please dont mix packages between releases, you will mangle deps and cause all kinds of hell
<whiskers75> I'm currently upgrading my thousands of unupgraded packages
<whiskers75> (without Tahr sources)
<whiskers75> aptitude downgraded a ton of stuff
<Multiply> I've setup chroot for a specific user group, and I only allow to sign in with ssh keys. I would however like to hide the .ssh directory from the user, when they log in. Is that possible?
<whiskers75> oh gof
<ActionParsnip> Multiply: if they cannot access .ssh then keys will not work
<whiskers75> it's flashplugin-installer
<whiskers75> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.336.orig.tar.gz
<Multiply> ActionParsnip, can't I set it up to use a file different than ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<der0b> multiply, you could configure sshd to look to another location (outside of their home dir) for the keys
<Multiply> der0b, exactly what I was looking for
<Multiply> I only want that, for that specific group, tho
<Touhou11> whiskers75: Be aware Flash is proprietary software and may damage your system
<der0b> multiply, the config option is AuthorizedKeysFile (man sshd_config)
<Multiply> Can I use 'AuthorizedKeysFile' inside my "Match group", and set it to something like '/my-jail/%u.authorized_keys'?
<Multiply> Yeah.
<der0b> That I'm not sure of, would require a little testing
<Multiply> I'll tinker a bit with it. Thanks
<der0b> Sounds reasonable though :)
<Multiply> And of course, the user should own the file, as per usual
<nixfox> what exactly are you planing on doing?
<der0b> yeah, so you're really only hiding it from them
<nixfox> securing your SSH?
<Multiply> I'm trying to make it easier for a few friends, to NOT mess up their logins.
<minager_> TJ-: I have heard that cron does not contain /usr/sbin in PATH, and these commands are run through cron. So the package seems correctly installed, but something did go wrong
<nixfox> don't give them SSH access then :)
<Multiply> nixfox, it's just SFTP.
<nixfox> is it a public or a private server?
<Multiply> Private.
<der0b> have you considered an alternat shell?
<Multiply> They have /usr/sbin/nologin
<Multiply> I'm only really interested in the SFTP-functionality.
<der0b> take a look at rssh
<TJ-> minager_: See "man 5 crontab"
<der0b> might be just what you're looking for and less work
<der0b> AND easier to maintain
<Shutterstrom> If a program package for Ubuntu is updated (a DLNA program called MiniDLNA in my case) when there is a new version of the code out,  will that upgrade on all Ubuntu versions or are pagages for Ubuntu specific versions?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: depends how packages it
<Multiply> der0b, I'll give it at look. I just figured it would be easier for me to maintain, by using as many standard packages, as possible.
<der0b> Good deal, theres almost always a few options, as long as it works, it's good :)
<Multiply> And I've created a bash script, for adding new users, into my current chroot
<minager_> TJ-: I will install cron-apt later, but first I need to fix the broken packages (that don't look broken)...
<minager_> when I try starting dropbox it just says "Segmentation fault" :-(
<nixfox> missing libs will do that
<Touhou11> minager_: Try rsync in combination with hosting your own server. It's a good alternative to Dropbox
<TJ-> minager_: That pastebin output, was it generated from the cron job?
<minager_> yes
<Multiply> der0b, as a sidenote; AuthorizedKeysFile seems to be supported in "Match group" so I'm good to go ;)
<minager_> Touhou11: I now, but this customer wants his files there so he can update them from home :P
<Touhou11> minager_: You could send the customer a link to the FSF manifesto: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: In LTS version of Ubuntu server minidlna version is 1.0.21 but in later ubuntu versions minidlna is upgraded to 1.0.24. So if minidlna package is upgraded, how can I be sure to use the latest version then, because it doesn't seem to upgrade on the LTS version. (pls tell me if you don't understand my question)
<minager_> Touhou11: this is a guy in his late 50s that only use a computer because work is requiring him to and does not know the difference between the screen and hard drive... I will not take that discussion with him :p
<frybye> after a partial- update this morning my ubuntu 13.10 no longer finds the grafic settings - what to do - it just says "set them by hand!" but how?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it's very doubtful it will get updated in your version
<Touhou11> Shutterstrom: Most of Ubuntu software is not the latest version. If you want an up-to-date Linux distribution, try a rolling release model such as Arch Linux
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: I have one Ubuntu version using 12 LTS and one with 13. But it sound like that none of the ubuntu version will get the update if a new pachage is created. Is that correct?
<cpd> If I change back to UEFI how do I access BIOS considering I no longer have W8>
<cpd> ?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: unlikley
<Shutterstrom> Touhou11: Thanks for the tip!
<k1l_> Shutterstrom: do you have to use the latest one? or can you go with one that is made to work with your system as such?
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: k1l_: Well, the thing is that I really would like to use some of the features and bugfixes in the later version of minidlna.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: such as ?
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: I can send you a copy of the changelog if you want to.
<TJ-> Shutterstrom: You should investigate LXC or chroot environments, to install a minimal user-space from a later release into
<ikonia> the change log doesn't really mean features, there must be specific things you want
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: http://sourceforge.net/projects/minidlna/files/minidlna/1.1.1/
<Walex> cpd: that is motherboard-specific
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: what is that ?
<Walex> cpd: but usually it is some kind of F-key or the DEL key.
<Shutterstrom> all the changes that's been done to minidlna. Bugfixes / features.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: I said I didn't want a change log
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: for you to "need" or "desire" an upgrade as you are saying there must be specific things you want - not just pastebin of a change log
<cpd> Okay, well the error is "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<cpd> Thats the first line
<cpd> There's a bunch of other stuff as well
<Touhou11> Sounds like a problem with being able to mount the root filesystem
<ppcsee> i
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: Sorry, I don't think we're on the same level. I just don't get it why the package isn't updated on a regular basis, since the source code from the developer is.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: I think we are on the same level
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it sounds like your chasing a version number - rather than specific funcitonality you need/want
<jaywink> hi, anyone quick tip how to deal with ALT-TAB disappearng without rebooting workstation? somehow restart unity?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: the packages aren't updated as they would need rebuilding and testing along with dependencies for every time the maintainer makes an update to the orignial base packge
<jaywink> it works but isn't visible
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: so it has to be something significant or worth fixing to put that effort in, or wait $X months for the new ubuntu release to come out which will include a version nump
<ikonia> bump
<guetst> what's the command line to convert mp4 to flv using ffmpeg  ??
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: So you're saying that the new version of Ubuntu server (in april I believe) will have the latest version of minidlna? Older versions of Ubuntu is still using versions older then 1,5 years.
<Touhou11> guetst: Read the documentation: http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html#Video-and-Audio-file-format-conversion
<ikonia> Shutterstrom:  Version 1.0.24+dfsg-1 currently in 14.04
<guetst> <Touhou11> I cant understand anything  from that documentation ? i just want the command line please help
<ActionParsnip> guetst: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8504923/how-to-convert-mp4-video-file-into-flv-format-using-ffmpeg
<SirLagz> I don't seem to be able to get my xubuntu laptop to login to XFCE. I could login to openbox fine, but xfce just boots me out back onto the greeter screen
<SirLagz> I can't seem to find any indication as to why it's booting me out though
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: Ok. Thanks. But just to point out that this is a version from "1.0.24 - Released 14-Feb-2012", and that the latest version was released "1.1.1 - Released 01-Nov-2013". So I guess minidlna is not a prio package.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: either that or it's got problems with the depedencies ubuntu 14.04 will ship
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: or there is no real reason to update it
<Lorith[Alpha]> join ubuntu+1
<Lorith[Alpha]> eh
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: I guess so.. :-/
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: that's why I was curious to which bug features specifically hit you/ you wanted fixing
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: Well you see. There is a network issue that minidlna cant start properly if ethernet port is'nt started correctly. This bug (as I call it) started in Ubuntu server 13. And to solve this you have to create a script to work arround the issue.
<leeyaa> hello
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: I'd be more concerned about why your ethernet is not coming up clean
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: that doesn't sound like a problem with the application, more a problem with your network setup / ubuntu's network stack
<cpd> Right
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minidlna/+bug/1053173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053173 in minidlna (Ubuntu) "minidlna crashes on boot when no active network connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leeyaa> i am trying to i install ncui but i am getting dependencies problems. any tips ? http://bpaste.net/show/ApZZMNLhlIrUrkILpa07/
<cpd> I've used GParted and installed what appears to be smoething Debian related. I can now run queries and look at my harddisk.
<irssi-mike> SirLagz: crank open /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop and look for the words Exec=
<guetst>  I usefd this command line "ffmpeg -i source.mp4 -c:v libx264 -ar 22050 -crf 28 destinationfile.flv "  to convert my video to flv  but i get " One_Piece_091_[852EDE6E].mp4: No such file or directory"
<cpd> Whow as telling me to run a chkdsk or something command?
<cpd> To determine the disk integrity?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: why is that a problem - you need a network connection to use minidlna, so if there is no network how do you expect to use it ?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: that's also an undecided bug
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: This is not for me only. As you see in the launchpad link.
<SirLagz> irssi-mike: Exec=startxfce4
<irssi-mike> change that to xfce4.session
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: I didn't say it was only for you
<guetst> I used this command line " ffmpeg -i source.mp4 -c:v libx264 -ar 22050 -crf 28 destinationfile.flv "  to convert my video to flv  but i get " One_Piece_091_[852EDE6E].mp4: No such file or directory " please help  !!!!
<SirLagz> irssi-mike: done. Trying it now
<SirLagz> irssi-mike: nope. same thing =/
<SirLagz> irssi-mike: unless i need to restart lightdm ?
<irssi-mike> maybe, maybe source it too, idk
<Walex> '/w 4
<SirLagz> irssi-mike: this thing has had me stumped for a couple of days now =/
<SirLagz> irssi-mike: especially since it was working fine last week. *sigh*
<guetst> HELP !!
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: what I ment was, this is a standard ubuntu - minidlna setupe and the program wont start. In newer version of minidlna this has been handled in minidlna
<ikonia> it looks like the problem is with the init script
<SirLagz> ah. it's using xubuntu.desktop and not xfce.desktop
<SirLagz> changin xubuntu.desktop now gives me "unable to launch xfce4.session"
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: As I said, I would love to see a fix for that :)
<irssi-mike> guetst: i thought you said you were converting mp4 to flv
<guetst> yes yes irssi-mike> that's right
<TJ-> Shutterstrom: As comment #3 says, use upstart with a "starton started..." clause. The comment later "...local only operation offline..." is silly. DLNA is a network application, so of course it won't work if there is no network. you could work around that though, by having the process bind to the 'lo' interface's address.
<irssi-mike> guetst: nevermind i read that backwards
<guetst> it keep telling me No such file or directory
<ikonia> TJ-: this is my whole point - it needs network so while a crash is annoying, who cares if it crashes without network, as it can't be used
<irssi-mike> guetst: same result using sudo?
<ActionParsnip> guetst: try renaming the file to something simpler
<Shutterstrom> TJ-: Should that be haneled by: me, minidlna or ubuntu, do you think?
<ikonia> so the concept of "upgrading" the package for basically a user experience error, or an upstart job error seems overkill
<ActionParsnip> guetst: you will need to use the cd command to change directory to the one holding the file
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: comment #7 explains the problem
<ActionParsnip> guetst: so if it is in the 'Videos' folder you will need to run:  'cd Videos'   first
<TJ-> Shutterstrom: I'd look at the current configuration of the service, see if you can have it bind to localhost (127.0.0.1) on interface 'lo' as well as route-able interfaces like eth0, wlan0, etc.
<ActionParsnip> guetst: obviously without the quotes
<guetst> <irssi-mike> yes same result a
<SirLagz> where would xfce4.session normally be ? =/
<Shutterstrom> TJ-: ikonia: My point is that this worked before. But in later version of Ubuntu this became an issue.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: because a.) upstart job changed b.) your understanding of how it works is wrong
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it doesn't actually appear to be a genuine bug reading that, just a configuration choice and an end user experience problem
<TJ-> Shutterstrom: The package is a direct auto import from Debian too, no-one in the Ubuntu dev team touches it. You should contact the Debian maintainer to ask for a respin of the package based on latest upstream, that'll then filter down to Ubuntu.
<ikonia> a minor issue with the upstart job too
<Grizzlee> apiculture
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: overkill, upgrading a package for user experience? I think user experience is important.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: you're missing the point and designed functionality
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it's a minor configuration change to bind it to local host
<ikonia> and the whole point is the application needs network access to function, so crashing without it....shouldn't be a problem
<irssi-mike> Shutterstrom: if it ain't broke don't fix it
<ActionParsnip> guetst: if you run:  ls    do you see the filename?
<guetst> It worked but i got Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (5994/125) -> 23.98 (24000/1001) Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'One_Piece_091_[852EDE6E].mp4':   Metadata:     major_brand     : isom     minor_version   : 1     compatible_brands: isomavc1     creation_time   : 2012-08-14 03:50:03   Duration: 00:23:04.71, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 302 kb/s     Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264 (High), y
<Shutterstrom> TJ-: Thanks! Do you know how to contact Debian mainenance team?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: I'd look at the localhost configuration option
<TJ-> Shutterstrom: I can see another easy workaround, create a local bridge interface and assign it a static IP, and join the system's other interfaces to the bridge, then the service can listen on the always-available bridge IP
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: getting this "fixed" will not be easy as it's not actually a bug, and the main problem is the ubuntu upstart job
<BlackFlag> someone knows if is there a driver for SiS M672 FX + SiS 307ELV and xorg 1.13.3?
<Shutterstrom> irssi-mike: If it ain't broke, why are there how-to's on the internet how to solve the issue? :)
<Shutterstrom> http://labnotes.decampo.org/2012/12/ubuntu-1210-minidlna-on-boot.html
<guetst> <ActionParsnip>  yes i can see the file  but i've got an other error " Unrecognized option 'c:v' Failed to set value 'libx264' for option 'c:v' "
<k1l_> Shutterstrom: that is the upstart script thing for minidlna? what exactly do you want to get fixed?
<ActionParsnip> !find libx264
<ubottu> Found: libx264-123, libx264-dev
<ActionParsnip> guetst: sudo apt-get install libx264-123
<Xuisce> !find xchat
<ubottu> Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat-gnome-indicator, xchat, xchat-common
<guetst> libx264-123 is already the newest version.
<tom_1> where can I find ia32libs  for 64 bit 13.10 ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> guetst: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mp4-to-flv-using-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-server-10-04-a-842694/  maybe
<guetst> i think the problem is with   'c:v'  in the command line "  ffmpeg -i One_Piece_091_[852EDE6E].mp4 -c:v libx264 -ar 22050 -crf 28 destinationfile.flv "
<ActionParsnip> guetst: you do realise I'm just searching the web.....
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it's a config problem and a user experience issue, it doesn't actually appear to be a technical bug
<guetst> ye yes thanks a lot
<diecastarts> hey all. i have asked this in lubuntu but everyone must be asleep. but i trying to fixed my laptop so it will not turn off my screen. I know i fixed it so it using the xfce power manager.. but still it turning it off after some many mins. no matter the settings. is there maybe a other setting that could be conflicting? I have even disabled DPMS and still no good.
<intgr> Hi. So I can't upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 because apparently the latter is not supported anymore. I've seen people claim that a 12.10->13.10 upgrade is supported, but I can't find any instructions to do so.
<diecastarts> sorry i disabled DPMS in the power manager
<ikonia> !eolupgrade | intgr
<ubottu> intgr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Shutterstrom> k1l_: I don't understand your first question.
<Shutterstrom> Well, if the package was updated this issue would be solved. But it sounds like some people think this is more of a cosmetic issue.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: how do you know the updated version would fix this
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: more so when the problem appears to be created by the upstart job
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: How do you know that it doesn't fix it?
<buscon> hi
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: that's the worst pathetic thing to respond
<buscon> how can I restart the samba service on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: and proves you've not put any thought or research into this
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: Maybe we're on the same level now then.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: you just want a package upgrade blindly, and now your credibility is in the bin
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: no, not at all, you've just lost all credibility
<buscon> /etc/init.d/smbd restart does nothing
<irssi-mike> buscon: sudo service samba restart
<buscon> irssi-mike: it seems to do nothing...
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: I like your enthusiasm! But you can't ignore the fact that the package is more then 2 years old now and that there are features and bug fixes that have been added.
<Shutterstrom> But I guess we're not going equal on this.
<buscon> the logs don't change and i get no output from that command...
<guetst>  <ActionParsnip>  IT's working  now  "frame= 4503 fps= 27 q=31.0 size=   13273kB time=187.88 bitrate= 578.8kbits/s  " how do you think it's gonna take to finish the encoding
<tom_1> must be the tom's day
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: I'm not ignoring anythimg, it's just clear you now have no idea what you are talking about and are just chasing a version number, rather than a fix to the problem
<intgr> ikonia: Erm, 12.10 is still supported, but there's really no better way to upgrade it than using an "end of life" process?
<diecastarts> buscon, if you don;t get and error most of the time it worked
<ikonia> intgr: sorry, I thought you said it was not supported any more in your orginal post
<intgr> 13.04 isn't, but 12.10 is
<ikonia> intgr: right, so the concept is the same - it's in the oldrepos
<ikonia> intgr: that the EOL process
<ikonia> hang on - isn't 12.10 eol now
<intgr> hmm ok
<ikonia> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<intgr> EOL is April 2014
<ikonia> ah, thank you
<ikonia> saves me looking it up
<intgr> Thanks
<Tom1>  intgr: there is a high cpu usage in ubuntu after installing apps .
<intgr> Tom1: I'm probably not the person you want to talk to
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: It sounds like I really have to fight for a package update of minidlna :-) And I guess you're not a supporter on my side yet.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it sounds like you're just saying silly things with no thought or reason behind them
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: probably why you are not getting the support you think you should
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: Anyway. Thanks for the info. And have a nice day.
<tom_1> will ia32libs work on 13.10 64 bit sys
<Tom1> .
<Seveas> tom_1: no, you shouldn't need that anymore, 13.10 has proper multiarch support
<tom_1> i have 32 bit prog i want to run
<Stormsys> Hello, im running ubuntu  13.10 and im trying to set my hostname, i have tried the command hostname <hn> and ive also edited the file /etc/hostname
<diecastarts> tom_1 nope
<Stormsys> but each time i reboot the hostname is reverted
<Seveas> tom_1: you can simply install 32bit versions of libraries it needs, e.g. libc6:i386
<diecastarts> tom_1,  its now multiarch
<tom_1> oh thank you
<cpd> Can anyone recommend a decent tool to burn UBuntu to a USB
<mrrager> Try unetboot
<ActionParsnip> Stormsys: is the hostname set in /etc/hostname after reboot?
<cpd> Both unetbootin and Universal-USB cause a massive error
<cpd> I used GParted and installed that fine
<ActionParsnip> ppcsee: you dont burn to USB, there is no burning that is done
<cpd> From USB
<Stormsys> ActionParsnip: nope
<Stormsys> ActionParsnip: its reverted there too
<cpd> Using the same USB, both the programs above given an error of some kind when bootedf rom
<ActionParsnip> cpd: you burn a CD, because the laser used to put the data on the CD is more intense than the read
<Seveas> cpd: usb-creator-gtk
<ActionParsnip> cpd: you don't burn a magnetic media which is what USB storage isa
<ActionParsnip> Stormsys: is the file system full? Is the filesystem read only?
<cpd> Okay, I'm using the term loosly then.
<cpd> I've no idea waht the term is when you write it to a usb
<Tom1> ActionParsnip:there is a high cpu usage in ubuntu after installing apps .
<Seveas> loose burns sounds dangerous :)
<buscon> diecastarts, ah, ok
<Seveas> but usb-creator-gtk has always worked for me
<buscon> thanks
<Stormsys> ActionParsnip: 23gb free, its not read only since i can edit it and save and persist before reboot
<tom_1> burn is figure of speech with usb flash drive
<Stormsys> ActionParsnip: its forcing the chunk before the frist "." so if i use api.x.com it uses api only
<Seveas> Stormsys: you'll need to edit /etc/hosts
<Guest60251> CIAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Stormsys> Seveas: also tried, i removed the api from the end of the line - it comes back on restart
<Guest60251> !LIST
<ubottu> Guest60251: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<intgr> ikonia: That's a terribly written article, I'm still stuck. There's no section on 13.04 or 13.10; I tried adding quantal* and raring* repos from old-releases.ubuntu.com, but both give me 404s during 'apt-get update'
<cpd> Seveas: trying usb-creator now
<spaceindaver> Hi all, my keyboard layout changes from my Irish layout to English (US) sometimes after a restart
<Tom1> ext2 filesystem is robust? can i install ubuntu with this filesystem?
<intgr> Tom1: No, ext2 can get corrupted at power loss
<Guest60251> CIAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ikonia> intgr: open it in a browser to see what's on the actual server http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Guest60251> !LIST
<spaceindaver> It still says it is using the Irish keyboard layout but is actually using the English (US) one
<ikonia> Guest60251: no wares here
<spaceindaver> I can fix it by reselecting the Irish layout, is this a known bug, has anyone else experienced this?
<Touhou11> Tom1: ext2 isn't suitable. Use something like JFS or ReiserFS
<intgr> Why not ext4?
<Tom1> intgr:is it good for installing linux on a flashdrive? cause its not harsh on removale drives ike pendrives?
<intgr> Ah ok
<ddssc> does root user always have access to all dirs even if he's not specified as the owner/group for that dir?
<ddssc> does he have rwx ?
<Tom1> i want to install portale ubuntu on a flashdrive
<SwedeMike> ddssc: yes. Root has access to everything.
<Tom1> portable ubuntu .
<Touhou11> intgr: jfs has better all-round performance than ext4
<anshulk> Tom1, you are ubuntu
<anshulk> Tom1, you are on ubuntu  ?
<Tom1> yes
<intgr> Touhou11: Most people care about reliability more than performance and JFS is pretty poorly supported by kernel devs.
<Tom1> but i want to install it to flashdrive.
<anshulk> Tom1, use startup disk creator
<anshulk> Tom1, search for it on the dash
<anshulk> or get it on the software center
<intgr> Tom1: I *think* you can still install on ext2, but I don't know for certain.
<intgr> In any case you're stuck between two bad choices; one is the possibility of filesystem corruption at power loss and the other is wearing out the flash drive due to the journal in newer filesystems.
<Tom1>  anshulk: actually i know how to put ubuntu on a flashdrive, but as we know we mostly use ext4 and its a journaling filesystem, which will shorten the lifespan of pendrive, so i would like to use ext2 here.
<anshulk> Tom1, oh... sry not sure about that!
<Tom1> intgr: is ext2 really that weak?
<intgr> Tom1: Yes. fsck will make the filesystem consistent (e.g. usable) again, but there's no guarantee that your files will be intact.
<sybariten> hey, are you familiar with the "terminator" terminal?
<Stormsys> Does ubnuntu ignroe FQDN's for hostname?
<Stormsys> on reboot
<ikonia> Stormsys: no
<intgr> Tom1: The same feature that makes filesystems reliable (journal) is also what makes them bad for flash
<Tom1> intgr: that's sad.
<Tom1> i agree
<Guest60251> CIAOOOOO
<Tom1> intgr: is ext4 completely robust?
<NBhosting> how do i run this on reboot iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<Guest60251> !LIST
<ikonia> Guest60251: there are no wares here - get it ?
<Stormsys> Ok im using open vz with a unbuntu 10 container - ive set the hostname to a FQDN such as api.x.com(ive done this within the os and also as a config param) it seems that on reboot it is only using an alias "api" as the hostname any clues?
<ikonia> Stormsys: how EXACTLY did you set the hostname
<intgr> Tom1: If your storage works correctly and applications use the filesystem correctly.
<BlackFlag> Does someone know if there is driver to SiS M672 FX + SiS 307ELV and xorg 1.13.3?
<Tom1> intgr: why there is high cpu usage for a short time after installing an app in ubuntu?
<tom_1> how do you  write ubuntu iso file to usb drive so it will boot
<intgr> Maybe it's iowait, the kernel is working on flushing all pending writes to disk.
<intgr> I dunno
<Tom1> intgr: i mean the high cpu usage lasts only a minute or two. is that normal?
<intgr> Doesn't happen here
<intgr> But maybe if you have slow storage
<Tom1> tom_1:just use unetbootin to boot ubuntu from the pendrive.
<SlidingHorn> Can someone elaborate on why php/apache run as privileged users by default & how to secure that without jumping through hoops?  lol
<ddssc> how do I create link from console ?
<intgr> ikonia: There is nothing for 12.10, 13.04 or 13.10 on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Tom1> intgr: overall the performance of ubuntu on the flashdirve is good, very better indeed. ony slows down when installing new apps.
<ikonia> intgr: ok, so they are on releases.ubuntu.com
<intgr> *Facepalm*
<cpd> No matter what I try I'm constantly getting this Kernel panic error
 * SlidingHorn giggles
<cpd> I can't install Ubuntu on here at the moment and I've no idea why
<intgr> Why the hell is this process not documented if it's supposed to be a supported upgrade path?
<Tom1> cpd: are you using a pae kernel
<bessono> ddssc, ln --help
<ikonia> intgr: what's the actual problem you're hitting ?
<ikonia> intgr: give a little more detail
<intgr> The problem is I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to do
<ikonia> !upgrade | intgr
<ubottu> intgr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> intgr: those are the standard upgrade instructions, follow them, and share where it's going wrong
<cpd> Tom1: what is a pae kernel?
<cpd> And how do I tell?
<Ziber> I'm trying to rip DVDs with ubuntu. I guess dvdrip worked, but now I have individual AVI files for each "chapter" of the DVD... I want a continuous one.
<NBhosting> this correct?  1.1.1.1/2.2.2.2 is a replacemtn for my real ips  https://dpaste.de/oxQ8
<Tom1> cpd: pae means Physical Address Extension
<Touhou11> Ziber: Just join them together with ffmpeg
<Ziber> Touhou11: How might I do that?
<NBhosting> wanna limit access to redus for only those 2
<Tom1> cpd: it allows you to use more than 4 gb ram on a 32 bit os.
<cpd> I've got a 64bit os
<cpd> well
<intgr> do-release-upgrade just spewed "An upgrade from 'quantal' to 'saucy' is not supported with this tool"
<cpd> I don't have an OS anymroe
<cpd> I have 64bit chip
<Touhou11> Ziber: http://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/How%20to%20concatenate%20%28join%2C%20merge%29%20media%20files#samecodec
<cpd> I removed W8
<cpd> But the Ubuntu installation kept failing
<ikonia> intgr: that's 12.10 -> direct -> 13.10 isn't it ?
<cpd> So now I have nothing
<Tom1> cpd: then there is no problem related to pae incompatiility. may be some another problem.
<Ziber> Oh. Hm. Let's see here.
<Tom1> cpd: are you creating proper swap and /home partitions?
<intgr> ikonia: I don't have any control over that, I only have "Prompt=normal" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cpd> Every time I boot from USB it comes up with this: http://tinypic.com/r/2vtcv0m/8
<cpd> But GParted worked fine
<Rex_In_Effect> autolog
<cpd> I had some old looking GUI to play around with
<tom_1> how do i log off
<ikonia> intgr: interesting, I'd expect it to go to 13.04 first.
<ikonia> or at least try to
<Tom1> cpd: have you created these three paritions properly? / , /home and linux swap?
<cpd> No
<cpd> I've not created any
<cpd> It formatted the disk
<cpd> Ubuntu formatted the disk for a fresh install
<Tom1> cpd: u have to create the parition properly, and after that u have to see if this kernel panic arises or not
<cpd> How do I create the partition now then?
<cpd> I have no OS on it
<Tom1> tom1: use gparted and format the whole hdd (after making backups of files) and these paritions.
<student576> Hi! I am running ubuntu server 11 through putty and use splitvt and just get 3 lines in the bottom screen, anyone knows how to get it bigger, command + just makes the upper screen bigger.
<Tom1> boot from pendrive using ubuntu. and then use gparted to make paritions.
<intgr> ikonia: Weird, if I disable my APT proxy (we're using apt-cacher-ng) it seems to work.
<ikonia> intgr: now that is interesting.....
<intgr> Maybe it has cached an earlier version of the saucy upgrade file
<cpd> When yous ay "Boot from pendriv using ubuntu" you mean go on to my laptiop, and boot from pendrive with ubuntu installed on it?
<intgr> Which thinks it's not supported
<cpd> Or rather the ISo on it
<TJ-> intgr: answering your earlier question, there is some EOL upgrade info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Tom1> cpd: u don;t have to install ubuntu, just use a live ubuntu on a pendrive, if u have a ubuntu iso, use unetootin to make a live ubuntu pendrive.
<intgr> TJ-: No, I already pursued that and it's unhelpful.
<ikonia> intgr: I see what you're saying, but if thats the case, that proxy has a really flawed setup, as that should always be a direct query on version numbers (even via a proxy)
<intgr> ikonia: I guess it assumes that package files are immutable, which they are, but this upgrade metadata is an exception
<ikonia> intgr: I see the problem you're showing, but I'm dissapointed with it
<intgr> Yeah after removing those files from the cache, I can upgrade through the proxy.
<ikonia> intgr: I'll see if I can put a note in the wiki for that,
<intgr> Thanks for the help, turns out the problem was me all along.
<ikonia> intgr: good spot
<intgr> The solution is: find /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng -name 'saucy.tar.gz*' -delete
<cpd> Does it matter if I install the i386 or amd64 ubuntu?
<cpd> What's the difference?
<ikonia> intgr: yes, clearing the cache is simple, but I'm wondering if there is a better way to manage this
<Tom1> cpd: use the i386
<cpd> Whats the difference, I've been trying to use amd64....
<Tom1> cpd:i386 refers to the 32-bit edition of windows and amd64 (or x86_64) refers to the 64-bit edition.
<Touhou11> Different CPU instruction sets
<cpd> Okay but I'm using a laptop that came with W8 preinstalled and UEFI
<cpd> I read somehwere that you need to use 64bit edition...
<Tom1> 	
<Tom1> cpd:The architecture is named after AMD because AMD invented it, with the Athlon 64. Similarly, the 32-bit i386 architecture is named after Intel's 386 processor, because it was the first of its kind, but i386 will also work on AMD processors. So yes you can use that ISO image.
<cpd> the whole GParted thing is now giving the same god damn error
<Tom1> i think the problem is with UEFI.
<Tom1> cpd: can u boot into ubuntu or any linux distro on that laptop?
<cpd> not atm
<cpd> someteims it works
<cpd> I got it working before
<cpd> I could boot into Ubuntu
<cpd> And I got GParted working about 30 minutes ago
<cpd> now both fail
<cpd> Its like it fgails sometimes and works others
<cpd> But without me making any changes
<cpd> I'm scared to turn Boot Mode back to UEFI because I don't know how to return to LEgacy
<Tom1> cpd: in UEFI u can't boot easily, leagcy mode is better.
<cpd> Aw wel I took the gamble and its the same keys, just it doesnt explicitly give you the option
<cpd> I'm in UEFI mode now
<Tom1> cpd: really?
<Tom1> u can boot ubuntu in UEFI?
<cpd> No, it didn't work
<Tom1> cpd: i think u should try installing linux mint 16 once, its also based on ubuntu, and has a better installer that rarely crashes.
<cpd> from USB?
<Tom1> yes
<cpd> But you have to eralise
<cpd> The proecss I'm currently going through is...
<Tom1> put the mint on usb using unetbootin.
<foobar33> Why does the software center ask me to buy the "free" intelliJ community edition?
<Tom1> go to legacy mode and boot
<cpd> Push On Button -> Hit F12 -> Select USB with Ubuntu -> Ubuntu like screen appears with globe like shape at bottom of screen -> Screen goes black -> Kernel panic error comes up
<Tom1> Ubuntu is having some problem with its installer, crashes often.
<cpd> I'm not even getting into the ubuntu installer
<TJ-> foobar33: I think because it's in the paid-for side (maybe proprietary), but will be $£0 cost
<Tom1> cpd: it seems like ur uefi is creating the problem, even in legacy mode its creating the problem, u have to work with ur uefi a little bit.
<cpd> To be frank, I've no idea what this poxy UEFI thing is.
<TJ-> cpd: what exact make/model is the PC?
<cpd> Dwnloading 64bit linux mint 15 cinnamon now
<AlexHolsgrove> Has anyone managed to get Ubuntu Touch installed on a Galaxy Nexus? I keep getting a black screen after finishing all of the steps
<Tom1> cpd: the uefi is the problem, its blocking the os to be loaded, which is causing ur kernel panic.
<cpd> Its an ACER Aspire 5
<cpd> V5-573
<TJ-> cpd: Thanks, that might help us understand what you're seeing
<Ziber> I have a bunch of numerated files that I want to concatenate in numerical order... How can I do that?
<cpd> I hope so because I've never had so much trouble in all my years trying to install Ubuntu
<ddssc> i created an sftpd user on my server and jailed him with DefaultRoot ... I can connect with filezilla from ubuntu but clients can't connect with witndows filezilla . any ideas why this might be?
<Lysander> VIVA
<Lysander> LA
<Lysander> CIUCCIA
<cpd> Tom1: You recommend using UNetBootin for this Mint install>?
<Touhou11> Ziber: Write a small script in your preferred shell or programming language
<Tom1> the UEFI is very complicated and sometimes blocks the non windows os from ooting.
<cpd> So I've read, and witnessed first hand
<Tom1> cpd: use unetbootin to put the live mint os on a pendrive and then use mintinstall to install it to ur hdd.
<Touhou11> UEFI blocking an OS isn't specific to Windows... it just depends if SecureBoot is enabled for an installed OS
<TJ-> cpd: When it start up and you've selected USB with Ubuntu .... immediately hold down the Shift key which *should* be detected by the GRUB boot-loader, and put you at a boot menu, so at least we can customise the boot options
<SlidingHorn> Ziber, cat *.txt >> allfiles.txt
<Mathias> possible to get xen to boot up with secure boot enabled?
<TJ-> cpd: If you're seeing the boot-loader splash then SecureBoot isn't the issue
<AlexHolsgrove> is there an Ubuntu Touch support channel?
<somsip> !touch | AlexHolsgrove
<ubottu> AlexHolsgrove: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<DJones> !touch | AlexHolsgrove
<Tom1>  Touhou11: sometimes even after disabling secure boot and fast boot options, the os can;t boot.
<TJ-> Mathias: Yes, if the kernel is signed and you're using the shim EFI loader
<Tom1> cpd: here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mathias> TJ-: any guides to that?
<AlexHolsgrove> #ubuntu-touch ?
<Tom1> TJ-: he can;t install ubuntu. there is no os on his hdd.
<Tom1> he;s unable to install unbuntu, its giving kernel panics.
<TJ-> Mathias: I've never looked for one
<TJ-> Tom1: who is "he" ?
<Tom1> Tj: cpd.
<jbooms> can someone help me with a hardware support question? i researched online but i dont understand linux enough to understand the answers, I would just like to know if this sound card would work with with linux, only way id be using it is through hdmi connected my video card (if thats possible)  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020
<TJ-> Tom1: I'm aware of cpd's issues... if there is a kernel panic then by definition, SecureBoot isn't an issue. A panic will display an oops dump to screen, which if photographed, can give clues.
<cpd> I thought secure boot was a W8 thing?
<cpd> Ignore me,
<TJ-> cpd: Microsoft mandate that UEFI SecureBoot must be used for Windows 8
<cpd> Its in the BIOS of ocurse it snot
<TJ-> cpd: Prior to Windows 8, it wasn't required
<cpd> Yes, I've actually changed from UEFI to Legacy thereby disabling Secure Boot
<TJ-> cpd: It's Microsoft's way to try and stop their insecure OS from being compromised at the kernel level.
<cpd> Yes I know, but in doing so they've seriously hindered their end user.
<jbooms> it doesnt require its used, require its supported, my lenovo had secure boot turned off with windows 8, partyly because machine is totally unstable and mess with secure boot
<TJ-> cpd: In UEFI, when you enable the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) better known as Legacy/BIOS/MBR boot, the system will still sometimes start the boot-loader in EFI mode if it detects a valid EFI system partition on the boot media
<basketballll> i had ubuntu 13.10 installed along side windows i tried to install 14.04 it crashed half way through and now when i try to boot i get a /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found error
<cpd> TJ-: Did you say hold Shift after "Trying Ubuntu"? After this method I'm going to attempt Mint
<Tom1> cpd: be careful with UEFI, an incorrect uefi settings may brick ur laptop.
<cpd> What's a Bricked laptop?
<gangtr> hello everyone
<mikeybisbo> I'm using supervisor to start my app on my ubuntu server, but I want to run a script before supervisor starts to pull the latest code, and only then I want supervisor to start everything. is there a nice way to do this?
<TJ-> cpd: Yes, "shift" is the GRUB boot-loader key to interrupt it ... have to be holding it down as soon as the UEFI firmware hands over control
<Tom1> cpd: bricked means ur laptop will be completely blocked,
<cpd> And only fixable if you pay a lot of money I assume
<TJ-> Tom1: That's nonsense! The issue with UEFI systems being 'bricked' is when too many EFI variables are written into the UEFI Non-Volatile RAM, which was triggered on Linux by the efibootmgr tool
<Tom1> some samsung laptops were bricked after installing linux to them.
<jbooms> no linux distro works with my uefi or secure boot at all, ive tried everything, only way works is cms legacy, its a mess, i got tons of boot entries under "other" for fedora, ubuntu and other distros that wont go away either lol
<gangtr> what is gksudo?
<basketballl> !gksudo | gangtr
<ubottu> gangtr: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<basketballll> bazhang: i had ubuntu 13.10 installed along side windows i tried to install 14.04 it crashed half way through and now when i try to boot i get a /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found error
<Tom1>  Tj: its not completely nonsense, have a look. u have to be just little bit careful with UEFI http://www.anandtech.com/show/6713/samsung-laptops-bricked-by-booting-linux-using-uefi
<TJ-> cpd: No, the repairs were under warranty because the 'brick' issue was caused by buggy UEFI firmware
<gangtr> ty ubottu
<jbooms> i want to buy this sound card before it goes off sale but i dont know if its supported by linux, and the answers google gives me i dont understand enough about linux to understand the answers, would someone b willing check it out?
<Tom1> athough it was the samsung uefi bug.
<TJ-> Tom1: Read what I just said. You can't brick it from the UEFI setup/config ... the 'brick' can happen when efibootmgr writes new EFI variables to NV-RAM.
<cuddylier> Is it possible to automatically nullroute an IP that goes over a certain traffic limit using e.g. iptables?
<Touhou11> jbooms: Check the kernel, see if there's a driver for it
<Tom1> Tj: i agree with you, ut still its a problem with some laptops with uefi.
<TJ-> cuddylier: If you use netfilters conntrack and packet counts, yes you can
<jbooms> it says works with alsa, but i thought ubuntu was gstreamer, like said i dont understand linux enough to understand the answers lol
<foobar33_> Any suggestions for using google drive on ubuntu?
<TJ-> Tom1: Agreed, a bug in the firmware implementation when the NV_RAM gets more than 50% full, if I recall correctly
<Tom1> Tj: a poorly designed UEFI system can be problamatic.
<cuddylier> TJ- Do you know of any tutorials that combine all 3?
<TJ-> Tom1: My point was, cpd can't brick his PC simply by changing UEFI setup options
<Touhou11> foobar33_: Dropbox supports Linux, use that instead
<Tom1> Tj: i agree
<TJ-> cuddylier: I'd have to Google
<Ziber> I'm looking for a good DVD ripping program. On Windows I have AnyDVD and handbrake, which gets me a complete copy of the DVD (right down to the menus), but I have yet to find an equiavlent on Ubuntu. Any thoughts?
<jbooms> its this sound card     C-Media CMI8786 chipset, will work with ubuntu?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020
<cuddylier> TJ- I've tried googling all sorts of things with no luck e.g. 'nullrouting ips at certain packet levels ubuntu'
<cla_> pippo
<Tom1> Tj: till know this bricking problem has mainly arised in samsung machines, not with other manufactures, cps is using an acer laptop.
<Touhou11> Ziber: I used the Windows software DVDShrink using WINE. Easier than any of the Linux equivalents I found.
<TJ-> cuddylier: Try "netfilters iptables conntrack counter
<jbooms> lenovo, my uefi is garbage, totally buggy, says got bad keys for secure boot, get screen distortion on boot sometimes, only time works with linux is cms legacy, add that to list of crappy hardware its an H430
<jbooms> lol
<TJ-> cuddylier: Once you have counters running, you can DROP/REJECT packets based on the counter value
<mikeybisbo> I'm using supervisor to start my app on my ubuntu server, but I want to run a script before supervisor starts to pull the latest code, and only then I want supervisor to start everything. is there a nice way to do this?
<Ziber> Touhou11: I've had a lot of issues with WINE in the past...
<Ziber> If I make an iso image, will that keep the DVD menus?
<basketballll> TJ-:  can you please help me in a pm
<Tom1> may be in near future the manufactures would return back to BIOS , UEFI is creating a lot of nuisance.
<TJ-> !pm | basketballll
<ubottu> basketballll: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TJ-> Tom1: I prefer UEFI, it's a joy to use compared to the horrors of BIOS/MBR on modern, especially multiboot, systems. The manufacturers need to iron out the bugs though.
<cuddylier> Also, is it possible to have a SSD cache with 2 hard drives in RAID 1?
<ikonia> cuddylier: sure
<TJ-> cuddylier: You mean bcache + an MD device?
<Touhou11> Agreed, EUFI is great, not had any problems on my Mac. Just that some other manufacturers implemented it poorly.
<cuddylier> TJ- I'm sorry but what does 'MD' mean?
<Ziber> multi-disk
<Tom1> Tj: uefi is modern and a new approach ,(althoguh macbooks have being using EFI from a long time), in pc's its a new concept. the uefi needs to be less restricted and more compatible with other os, like linux. i mean uefi is highly restricted.
<TJ-> cuddylier: MD is the Linux multi-disk layer, managed using mdadm
<basketballll> TJ-:  check pm,please
<cuddylier> Would that be the hardware method then? As I thought of just using bcache or do I need other things?
<cuddylier> Only reason I want to use cache is to get better read/write speeds with 2 HDDs due to the cost and space of HDDs
<jbooms> i think the keys are in possesion of the nsa, why require network boot turned on for win8 certification
<ikonia> cuddylier: is this a home system or an enterprise system ?
<TJ-> Tom1: Well, EFI has been around since 2001 so its quite old in PC timescales... just that MS mandating its use has forced many manufacturers to switch to it, because they'd dragged their feet over switching earlier, so they have zero experience of it
<cuddylier> ikonia Enterprise
<ikonia> cuddylier: what raid controller are you using ?
<Rory> How do I esscape/deal with filenames starting with a hypen -
<cuddylier> ikonia None at the moment, just software RAID
<Rory> Bash thinks I mean stdin
<basketballll> error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<TJ-> !pm | basketballll
<ikonia> cuddylier: you'd probaly get better results just assining the two disks as bcache rather than a meta device raid
<Ziber> Is ripping a DVD simply as easy as "cat /dev/sr0 > /file/for/movie.iso"?
<TJ-> cpd: How are you getting on? Did 'shift' get you a grub menu?
<Rory> Ziber: That won't rip a video file, but it will make a direct copy of the DVD - you should use dd not cat
<Pici> Rory: you should be able to put -- in front of your arguments like: cp -- -foo
<cuddylier> ikonia I see, but then I wouldn't have RAID 1 on the two disks?
<Ziber> Rory: How can I rip the DVD?
<basketballll> TJ-:  error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found    i followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found   and now have a black screen that says gnu grub version 2.00-13ubuntu3
<ikonia> cuddylier: correct,
<Rory> Ziber: Good call, thanks
<cuddylier> ikonia I see, well as it's an enterprise system I really need to protect against data loss if a hard drive dies.
<ikonia> cuddylier: but it's only cache
<cuddylier> If it was a home system I wouldn't care about RAID
<Tom1> Tj: i mean most of the desktop and laptop pc's made before 2011 have being on BIOS . it may have being used earlier with pc's but came into light after 2011 . with windows 8 .
<ikonia> cuddylier: it will rebuild on the next system call
<cuddylier> ikonia I think I've gotten very confused, I'm investigating this for the first time
<ikonia> cuddylier: you just want to use these for cache correct ?
<basketballll> ActionParsnip:   error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found    i followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found   and now have a black screen that says gnu grub version 2.00-13ubuntu3
<cuddylier> I want to keep two HDDs in RAID 1 so data is stored on that then I want a separate SSD installed to be cache only
<cuddylier> So it would cache the RAID 1
<cuddylier> aka the hard drives
<ikonia> cuddylier: right, so why raid the cache, as the cache is transient
<TJ-> basketballll: That error suggests the /boot/ partition doesn't have grub correctly/fully installed
<ikonia> cuddylier: not raiding the cache will give a greater cache range
<Ziber> Rory: ?
<cuddylier> ikonia So the most used files go into the cache and hopefully get a little faster read/write speeds
<Rory> Oh sorry Ziber wrong person: you are wanting to rip a DVD to a video file you can play in a media player?
<basketballll> TJ-:  i followed the link and now i dont have that error i have the gnu version 2.0 13ubuntu13
<ikonia> cuddylier: correct
<cuddylier> I don't want to incur the cost of 2x500gb SSDs
<cuddylier> Only reason for waiting SSD cache
<Fevix> Question, Ubuntu 13.10, System Monitor crashes within less than a second after starting. Any known fix? The physical computer is at my mother's, so I need common fixes that can be done without opening System Monitor.
<ikonia> cuddylier: right, so don't raid the SSD's
<cuddylier> Yeah
<cuddylier> There will only be 1 SSD
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> I thought you had 2 x ssd in raid
<gordonjcp> Fevix: don't start system monitor, maybe?
<cuddylier> and 2 hard drives in RAID 1
<ikonia> ok, that makes sense
<cuddylier> Nah sorry
<Fevix> gordonjcp: Needs to start. Firefox stops responding on startup, and up till today the only fix has been to kill the process through SM, and then Firefox works for a session
<Aleksei__> Fevix: you can kill firefox with `pkill firefox'
<Tom1> firefox uses a  lot of  ram. i must say.
<Fevix> In terminal?
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone if I run the commands here especially apt-get upgrade will it upgrade me from 12.04 ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<Aleksei__> Fevix: However, you'd better try to debug it.
<Tom1> opera is better than it , very low on ram.
<Fevix> I can't debug, she just hung up on me.
<Aleksei__> Tom1: Opera is dead.
<Vivekananda> Aleksei__: when did it die ?
<cuddylier> ikonia: I assume it's totally possible then and a sensible idea?
<ikonia> cuddylier: zero issue
<Fevix> The machine only has 2GB Ram, is that too little?
<cuddylier> ikonia Would I just need to use bcache or do I need to use other things too?
<ikonia> cuddylier: bcache works great
<Tom1> Aleksei__: no
<Tom1> Aleksei__: its still a lot used.
<Aleksei__> Vivekananda: When they switched to Chromium base. The development of Opera 12.x has stopped, and the future of its Linux version is doubtful.
<Fevix> She was running Chromium, but couldn't play half of her facebook games (Which is the only reason she has the machine)
<Vivekananda> thanks
<Vivekananda> also can you commentn on my quesstion
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone if I run the commands here especially apt-get upgrade will it upgrade me from 12.04 ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<Aleksei__> Fevix: I've got even less (1,5 GB), but Iceweasel (Firefox) works fine. You should go to #firefox at irc.mozilla.org, where you can get help with debugging the browser hang.
<basketballll> error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found    i followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found   and now have a black screen that says gnu grub version 2.00-13ubuntu3
<cpd> Im back
<cpd> Going to try the shif tthing now
<Aleksei__> Fevix: now to System Monitor. Try running it from the terminal and catch its output when it crashes. The command is gnome-system-monitor, I guess.
<cpd> Brilliant, "uncompression error system halted"
<cpd> U;ve got the UNetbootin menu
<Aleksei__> Vivekananda: Unless you have non-12.04 repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}, running apt-get upgrade is fine. It will show you the list of packages scheduled for upgrade, so you can always notice if there are too many.
<cpd> its just getting uncompression erro for every option
<cpd> Try, Install whatever
<gordonjcp> Fevix: is this in 12.04?
<Fevix> gordonjcp: 13.10
<basketballll> my computer boots into gnu grub version 2.00-13ubuntu13 command line
<gordonjcp> Fevix: don't inflict 13.10 on non-techy users, it's still pre-alpha
<gordonjcp> Fevix: I know it's supposed to be released, but nothing has been tested
<Fevix> She's quite techy, she's just been a Windows user forever.
<Fevix> Strange.
<Fevix> Running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" is giving her "W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1)/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs"
<basketballll> my computer boots into gnu grub version 2.00-13ubuntu13 command line
<Warlord> /part/jo/win 9
<Warlord> err
<vak> hi all
<vak> if the process A in the piped invocation 'A | B' pushed to sleep by kernel when the pipe buffer is full, will also all threads of A also go sleep?
<Aleksei__> vak: No. Only the thread where write(2) is blocked.
<vak> Aleksei__: spasibo :)
<Aleksei__> vak: :)
<vooze> If I want to try kernel 13.3 should I also install the lowlatency ones?? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.3-trusty/
<vooze> 3.13 *
<ActionParsnip> vooze: you want low latency for souncd production etc
<notbomberman> Hello: I have some serious trouble.
<Aleksei__> Fevix: comment out the cdrom lines in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<yannig_> 0652514473
<ActionParsnip> vooze: if you use those we cannot support the drivers they may ormay not have here and so forth
<notbomberman> Notably I was trying to install libgd2-noxpm, and it began to uninstall a lot.
<vooze> ActionParsnip:  okay, so for normal usage I should just take the 3 standard ones right=
<notbomberman> Software-center, gvfs backends, sane-utils
<vooze> ?
<notbomberman> Not to mention ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> vooze: yes, but again, we cannot support kernels outside the official ubuntu repos here
<Fevix> Aleksei__: How do you comment out? //? '?
<vooze> ActionParsnip:  oh, I though that was the official kernels
<Aleksei__> Fevix: Use #
<Nikten> New about Ubuntu 14.04?
<notbomberman> I'd love to reinstall all of them, but I'm getting "Resource temporarily unavailable" and "Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<ActionParsnip> vooze: no, the only kernels supported here are ones you get from the official ubuntu repos, not random ones you find on the web
<Aleksei__> notbomberman: You must be running another apt-get/synaptic/software-center invocation somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> notbomberman: are updates installing or software centre open?
<notbomberman> Nope
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | notbomberman
<ubottu> notbomberman: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vooze> ActionParsnip:  okay, Is it possible to get 3.13.X from the official repos? It's because I have a haswell CPU + GPU, and I'm thinking it may be better with a newer kernel
<cpd> Tom1
<notbomberman> Specified filename lock does not exist
<cpd> Tom1: I've got Mint on my USB now and booted up with it. I've got the UNetbootin menu
<notbomberman> @ ActionParsnip "Specified filename lock does not exist" Sorry, I forgot to add your name.
<cpd> Any particular option I should select?
<notbomberman> Wait, I figured that out
<notbomberman> I'm dumb
<ActionParsnip> vooze: no, its not available for Saucy. It may be in Tusty but that is offtopic here and discussed in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<vooze> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks for your help :)
 * MrElendig thinks it is stupid that ubuntu doesn't ship hybrid images
<MrElendig> as the default install images
<basketballll> hey is anyone here familiar with boot-repair
<notbomberman> ActionParsnip now I'm getting /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code, "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsane_1.0.23-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<notbomberman> Trying to reinstall libsane
<maltic> New system. I have a 1TB disk and a 2TB disk. Is there a way I can "combine" these disks on a fresh install (preferably with encryption)?
<basketballll> does anyone here know how to use boot-repair as i am beibng told to add repositories
<rrittenhouse> Why when I upgraded my 8.04 LTS servers to 12.04 LTS were my custom upstart scripts deleted?
<intgr> maltic: You can combine disks in LVM
<intgr> maltic: But personally I wouldn't do that. If you lose one disk of the two, you'll lose the whole content.
<whoever> basketballll: i think boot-repair is a live cd
<basketballll> no i installed it from terminal
<Touhou11> rrittenhouse: Were you storing them in the default directories for upstart?
<maltic> intgr: hm, good point. Is there a way for me to encrypt the second disk separately then? (I know you can encrypt the OS disk at install time)
<TJ-> maltic: You could combine them using mdadm as RAID, or with LVM, but consider the effects of a disk failure if key file-systems span the devices
<rrittenhouse> Touhou11: They were in /etc/init/ - is that bad?
<intgr> maltic: I dunno about encryption.
<Vivekananda> here are you current sources : https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/9052948  do I have to fear the upgrade option ? Also if I do sudo apt-get dist upgrade with the same source list will it allow the distributoin upgrade ?
<TJ-> maltic: configuring LUKS encryption is pretty straightforward
<maltic> TJ-: so I do the initial install on Disk 1 and let the install disk handle the encryption. then once the system is up I use "LUKS" for the second disk?
<basketballll> whoever
<basketballll> can you help me in pm
<whoever> ya
<basketballlll> whoever:
<Vivekananda> btw why do I not see the oldies around ?
<TJ-> maltic: Yes, or more accurately, use LUKS on partitions, LVs, or file-systems on the second  disk
<maltic> TJ-: ok. partition the disk, create a fs, then LUKS. got it.
<testercase> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. Upon reboot, I have a kworker running at 100% CPU (been doing so for a half hour no) no programs running
<sammy> why can I alt-sysrq-b but not k? does ubuntu have the killall disabled but not the reboot command?
<testercase> is there a way to see WHAT the kworker is actually doing. my concern is because there are _NO_ external programs running. fresh boot.
<testercase>  specifically the command in top is kworker/5:1
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment on my questoin ?
<Vivekananda> I had two
<Guest57425> can i run netflix on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: you can use: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    to get updates. You will still be on Precise though
<ActionParsnip> Guest57425: yes with a hack
<Vivekananda> oo nice  a familiar face hi ActionParsnip :)
<Guest57425> do you know what the hack is called
<testercase> is there anyway to make ubuntu work?
<ActionParsnip> Guest57425: there is a PPA
<Vivekananda> what happened to this channel though! for the past hour or more I saw noone famiilar :)
<TJ-> maltic: "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdX" then "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX LUKS_fs" then you can use it such as "mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/LUKS_fs" .. then you'd need to add it to "/etc/crypttab" so it is unlocked at start-up, if that is what you want: "echo "LUKS_fs UUID=$(blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sdX) none luks" | sudo tee -a /etc/crypttab"
<somsip> testercase: what is the real problem?
<ActionParsnip> Guest57425: sudo add-apt-repository sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Guest57425: its not supported here (being a PPA) but may work
<sammy> this lappy starts to access the HDD a lot then locks up with the drive still going crazy. i was hoping alt-sysrq-k would yield something useful, but nothing dies. cant find anything in the logs, ssh connections are denied while its 'locked' (hdd goes crazy the whole time) any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> thats good, need to get those lil piles up too
<testercase> somsip: after upgrade kworker 100% for past 45 min. can't find a single clue as to whats causing it. no program running. wasnt doing this on 13.04
<somsip> testercase: upgrade of what to what?
<testercase> 13.04 to 13.1
<Guest57425> are there any other flavours of ubuntu
<somsip> !flavors | Guest57425
<ubottu> Guest57425: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<TJ-> sammy: in a terminal run "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" ... there may be disk errors occurring
<testercase> somsip: for kernal upgrades. 13.04 to 13.1
<Guest57425> thanks
<testercase> ran using update-manager
<somsip> testercase: what sort of computer?
<testercase> 3.5ghz 6 core amd 64 bit
<amblonera> I am unable to access github.com on my ubuntu machine on a particular ISP, when I conect from a different ISP I am able to access the site, pinging gives Destination Host Unreachable and Traceroute just shows a single hop with the network IP of this machine
<testercase> nvidia graphics card, running on xorg drivers (since I had to move them off of binary to upgrade do to ANOTHER bug)
<maltic> TJ-: ok, I think I can do that. so create partition, then cryptsetup, then mkfs, then crypttab. got it
<somsip> testercase: huge thread here. Probably worth looking through in case there is a fix for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887793 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP 6710b] Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Undecided,Invalid]
<amblonera> How can I determine whats causing this , can anyone point me in the right direction
<sammy> TJ-: I almost wish. nothing reported, SMART extended tests say the drive is fine. no 'seek errors' or the kinds of things you find in the logs of a dying drive. good idea, though
<testercase> somsip:
<TJ-> sammy: Well, that's good news L)
<sammy> thats where I noticed 'sysrq this operation is disabled'
<sammy> maybe KSUB isnt the best sysrq sequence anymore
<testercase> everything I am reading says that it typically can be about anything. given that threads age do you really feel anything is accurate? they seem to be stating to upgrade kernals, but im on the newest
<testercase> is there a way to SEE what kworker is doing, some logs, some errors, something to indicate the internal issue
<Rex_> hi fellas, I want to format a flash drive, and I am using a live ubuntu DVD, how can I do that? what is the command?
<TJ-> sammy: yes, edit "/etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysreq.conf" to enable things
<sammy> testercase: you could try using lsof to see what file handles it has open
<somsip> testercase: the final comments are recent enough to maybe apply. I'll leave it with you though.
<compdoc> sammy> T, its reallocated sectors and g-force errors you need to worry about
<Vivekananda> how do I get circular workspace switching in unity ?
<sammy> compdoc: wont SMART report a ot of reallocated sectors as pending failure? or is it when there are lots of them tat need to be realllocated and cant...
<Rex_> I trully need some help
<rrittenhouse> Touhou11: So yes, they were in the default directory of /etc/init. It was the Tivoili Backup Client (dsmc.conf) - not that it matters I suppose.
<TJ-> sammy: You'd get a Can't reallocate... error from the drive in that case
<compdoc> sammy, reallocated sectors means the drive is failing, and should be replaced
<sammy> compdoc: good info, for sure- the numbers tell the story, not the 'overall health' or whatever oneshot
<rrittenhouse> Touhou11: I just had to pull it from backups and run it again but I wasn't sure if there was a reason why the upstart script was removed after an 8.04 -> 12.04 upgrade.
<sammy> compdoc: right, but Id worry about lots of them, or more every time I run the test, not a few; its an old drive
<TJ-> sammy: If you aren't seeing kernel messages when it happens about drive issues, then don't worry about the drive, focus on running processes. Might be worth having "iotop" running in a terminal to catch it when it happens
<compdoc> youre lucky if you only have 1 or 2, and that number doesnt grow. I worry about the drive with that many
<Touhou11> rrittenhouse: Possibly the whole directory is overwritten during the upgrade? Odd though. Redhat doesn't do that, not sure about Ubuntu
<sammy> compdoc: I would think something would show up in the logs if it were a drive error, something. exactly. I was worried about the drive but there are no errors in *any* log I can find. cpu just seems to run away while the drive is being accessed. iotop- ill look into it
<rrittenhouse> Touhou11: Ok. Thanks :) I'll keep looking.
<TJ-> sammy: and enable all sysreq functions too!
<HadesWatch3r> Rex open GParted
<sammy> it happens so inconsistently that I can't seem to recreate it, and its odd that ssh connections are refused when it happens
<sammy> TJ-: I almost forgot! thanks for that /etc file heads up. I was really worried when the hdd was accessing and alt-sysrq-k wasn't stopping it
<TJ-> sammy: Do you have /var/ on a different file-system?
<ice9> how to set the gamma value permanently?
<sammy> TJ-: not on this machine, no :( / has plenty of space available
<makara> what happened to printer support in Ubuntu
<OerHeks> makara still here, why?
<makara> I'm trying to install driver for a Canon Pixma MP250 - pretty standard printer
<TJ-> sammy: OK ... You know what I have seen... a process eating up memory and going into swap, that does everything you describe
<TJ-> sammy: so the drive is paging in and out so aggressively, userspace doesn't get a look-in
<OerHeks> makara oh canon, did you check openprinting ? canon is know as not very well supported
<makara> but the only option is to install some 'gutenprint' nonsense, which is basically a python script that hangs
<makara> ok, but it used to work, so what happened?
<TJ-> sammy: It used to happen in the 12.04 days with one of the user-session background file scanners, can't remember which, but do remember having to spend a day diagnosing it and disabling it
<makara> try this: system-config-printer
<makara> now try get your CLI back
<TJ-> makara: Not sure if it helps, but I built printer-driver-gutenprint - the latest version - for Precise 12.04, for a user last night that needed it... it worked fine with their new printer that Trusty doesn't yet support
<TJ-> makara: that was for a pixma mg2520
<Munster> o/
<TJ-> makara: If that is any use to you, the packages are in my development PPA
<sammy> TJ-: I do have very low mem in this lappy, so it can get swap happy
<TJ-> sammy: I'll wager that's the root cause then
<sammy> TJ-: and I did consider maybe a cron job or other thing went to go update indexes
<makara> TJ- ?
<makara> what's your ppa name?
<TJ-> sammy: "watch -n 5 free" in a terminal... and you should see if swap is pressured when it happens
<OerHeks> makara, canon has a driver http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100236101.html
<sammy> re-enabling process control with sysrq should help-- why in the world would they disable sending signals to processes but keep unmount/resync/reboot available? thats very odd
<TJ-> makara: https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ppa
<TJ-> sammy: System hardening and bug workarounds
<sammy> TJ-: are you on the ubuntu payroll? ;)
<agger> hi all, was wondering: when I type apt-get <tab> - i get a list of command line options. How is this nice trick performed?
<ice9> where is the xorg.conf equivalent in 13.10?
<RangerBob> bash completion agger, check out /etc/bash_completion.d
<RangerBob> by default it's not used any more ice9 unless you use the nvidia/ati binary drivers then it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ice9> RangerBob: I want to set xrandr setting permanently
<ice9> I dont' have nvidia/ati
<agger> great RangerBob, thanks.
<RangerBob> you can make one then and just put the bare minimum that you need in it
<cuddylier> Anyone know a better method of speeding up HDDs apart from SSD cache or RAID 0?
<RangerBob> Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ice9
<TJ-> cuddylier: dropping them from a 60 storey sky-scraper?
<cuddylier> TJ- What a great idea
<cuddylier> SSD cache documentation for bcache is frying my brain
<cuddylier> Hence why I'm looking for other solutions
<TJ-> cuddylier: :) ... seriously, what kind of speed do you want that ssd can't provide? put them on a faster controller?
<cuddylier> TJ- I want better speeds on HDDs but without buying SSDs
<cuddylier> Mainly due to the cost difference as my budget is severely limited
<cuddylier> Because I have a 128gb RAM machine but HDDs normally would completely die under the load
<TJ-> cuddylier: I have the same here
<cuddylier> I use HDDs on a 72gb machine but fear 128gb would just be too far
<TJ-> cuddylier: Well, how about running some stuff from a ramdisk?
<cuddylier> I could.. although thing is I ideally need to use all the RAM on the box.
<TJ-> cuddylier: clone the ramdisk from a HDD at boot... sync it back out at shutdown
<cuddylier> TJ- A RAM disk though obviously uses RAM though doesn't it?
<TJ-> cuddylier: OK, well, fast controllers and multipath disks then
<cuddylier> Yeah..
<cuddylier> As in different RAID options?
<cuddylier> E.g. RAID 10?
<TJ-> cuddylier: If you want fast disks, but 10 disks in a stripe_mirror array on fast multi-path controllers
<cuddylier> Hmm.. I wouldn't want quite as many as 10 disks as I could just buy SSDs then.. hmm
<cuddylier> In reality I only need 2x 1tb hmm
<filipposavi_> Hi, I have a problem in booting ubuntu after having set up RAID1 especially GRUB2 keeps telling me that he doesn't find raid module, I added GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES to the /etc/default/grub file and issued update-grub command but nothing happened
<TJ-> cuddylier: Unless there is a lot of I/O going on, the kernel cache should be quite sufficient
<cuddylier> TJ- Thing is, there is an awful lot of I/O going on
<cuddylier> Lemme get some figures
<TJ-> cuddylier: well, the closer you can get it to the CPU, the better then... I return to ramdisk :)
<TJ-> cuddylier: sounds like you just need to get your head around bcache
<cuddylier> TJ- Sounds like that to me too..
<TJ-> cuddylier: play with it in a virtual machine config
<cuddylier> As in a normal virtual machine and just make multiple hard drives?
<amblonera> can someone help me with figuring out whats blocking github.com
<cuddylier> TJ- Is this high read/write for a HDD? http://puu.sh/6ZKR9.png
<TJ-> cuddylier: yeah, I do that all the while. create a bunch of loop devices to represent your HDDs and SSD, then configure them inside the VM
<TJ-> cuddylier: is it random writes? 7.2MB/s looks awfully slow
<cuddylier> I believe so yes
<TJ-> cuddylier: I'd expect better than that unless the disk heads are all over the disk
<cuddylier> TJ- http://puu.sh/6ZKYI.png this is a 96gb RAM box
<cuddylier> Full of clients
<cuddylier> Looking at that latest screenshot, do you think a box with 32gb more RAM would cope?
<Pici> amblonera: does  dig github.com  return anything weird?
<TJ-> cuddylier: looks like your bottleneck is the controllers and disks
<diecastarts> is there a way to disable all hotkey temp . like if i want to play a game i could use a command to disable the hotkeys??
<cuddylier> TJ- The disk speeds are fine for what I'm doing on that 96gb RAM box but if I added 32gb more RAM and added the same amount more of clients, would it kill the Hard Drives?
<diecastarts> and be able to enable them again when done playing?
<amblonera> Pici: here's the dig output http://pastie.org/8742536 which seems unusual
<TJ-> cuddylier: what's the I/O wait time on average?
<cuddylier> TJ- How do I find that out?
<TJ-> cuddylier: iotop, or even 'top' itself show latency
<amblonera> Pici: and traceroute gives this http://pastie.org/8742541#2
<cuddylier> TJ- http://puu.sh/6ZLhB.png
<TJ-> cuddylier: this is a good article: http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2011/02/10/understanding-disk-i-o-when-should-you-be-worried
<Pici> amblonera: your dig output says that it is querying your own computer for dns.  Are you running a dns server? is it configured properly?
<amblonera> no i am not running any kind of dns server as far as I can remember
<amblonera> I am on 12.04
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I reinstalled my os and trying otset up apache root as /home/www rather than /var/www. What is a good way to do this ? is there like a user based config that I can edit ?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: read up on mod_user
<cuddylier> TJ- I have a 2x E5 - 2609v2 so 8 cores and wait time is spiking to 13% lol
<TJ-> cuddylier: Yup, I/O bottleneck
<cuddylier> I would have thought so..
<cuddylier> It goes down to about 6% but then spikes to 13% every 5-10 seconds
<TJ-> cuddylier: what kind of disks? what rotation speeds?
<TJ-> cuddylier: for high random-write IOPs you need 10/15k drives to beat the seek latencies
<dameansebastian-> halo guys
<cuddylier> TJ- 2x WDC WD5003ABYX-0 in RAID 1
<diecastarts> no takes on the hotkeys help?
<cuddylier> TJ- Likely to be this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136697
<ice9> where to set xrandr setting permanently?
<cuddylier> TJ- Looks to be 7200 RPM
<cuddylier> I assume that's far far too slow?
<TJ-> cuddylier: yeah, so slow to seek
<TJ-> cuddylier: OK for large sequential read/writes but no good for high random writes, especially
<cuddylier> TJ- Yeah, my box is doing a ton of random writes
<cuddylier> And needs to
<cuddylier> I guess a SSD cache would increase this greatly
<TJ-> cuddylier: Indeed
<cuddylier> TJ- Are hybrid drives any good at an alternative or should I stay away from them?
<TJ-> cuddylier: Are the writes to the same small number of files? if so, caching them in RAM would work too
<DrBrownbear> I have multiple files I cat into one file. Eg: A.001 A.002 gets joined by cat A.* > A.ext. Is there anyway I can do that for multiple things easily? Like A.001 A.002 > A and B.001 B.002 > B instead of having to run the command multiple times?
<cuddylier> TJ- Yes, usually the same files but sometimes can be different ones. In general it's all small files.
<TJ-> cuddylier: Not for server-class stuff you're doing... they're great for laptops of course. Generally hybrids have slow rotational speeds too.
<cuddylier> Tj- How much RAM would be used up by caching and would it be written to the Hard Drives often enough to not lose a lot if the box crashes?
<TJ-> cuddylier: If the actual size of the files being written to is small then a ramdisk overlay (instead of a cache) might be another clever solution.
<TJ-> cuddylier: that's always the trade-off. Assuming you've got UPS then RAM disk/cache should be OK
<TJ-> cuddylier: That assumes the rest of the system is stable of course
<cuddylier> Yes..
<cuddylier> hmm
<cuddylier> Would SSD cache then not be the best option if it's lots of small files?
<cuddylier> As this will be long term so I have to make the right decision now.
<TJ-> cuddylier: E.g. if the files only require 2GB, then a 3GB ramdisk overlay or cache would be quite sufficient
<TJ-> cuddylier: There'll be a *lot* of flash writes going on of course, so you'd want good-quality SLC enterprise standard devices
<cuddylier> TJ- If the RAM disk is too small will it just keep the rest of the stuff on the disk then?
<cuddylier> And does the RAM Disk decide what to put in RAM sorta like SSD cache?
<Vivekananda> I did two edits as suggested on this page -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . ie I changed the /var/www in the apache.conf and also changed  /var/www instead of copying and changing to /home/username/www/  but am still getting permission denied !
<xubuntu798> Is here someone who speaks dutch and can help me for a second?
<tmmunq> !nd
<beandog> ugh, how do you get the version of a package installed
<trijntje_> beandog: check the software center
<beandog> -_-
<beandog> sorry, using dpkg I meant
<beandog> :)
<TJ-> cuddylier: No, it's a bit more complicated, in fact, I'm not sure there is anything entirely suitable in mainline kernel currently
<beandog> cannot figure it out
<tmmunq> ubottu doesnt know about netherlands or im using the wrong code..
<ubottu> tmmunq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trijntje_> dpkg -l packagename
<cuddylier> Ah :(
<trijntje_> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<beandog> trijntje_: ah, many thanks :D
<tmmunq> thanks
<djangonoob> hi, can you pls help me fix my ubuntu system. I have problems uninstalling (reinstalling) nginx(-full) E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<djangonoob> I just see something in console in a vurtuel console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<raub> djangonoob: elaborate
<djangonoob> raub: do you need more infos?
<jhutchins> djangonoob: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<beandog> crap.  now I forgot what package I was looking up the version for.
<raub> jhutchins: I was thinking maybe the apt log file from the time he wanted to update package onwards might tell a few things
<ibDoug> New here
<ibDoug> Facebook and Gtalk not working
<ibDoug> Any ideas?
<JozhaTheManager> hey! i need a help with caching webistes. i'd like to install varnish but i have php id generator for analytics on my page. it possible to run only that piece of code in php, but other stuff should be cached?
<FiremanEd> !details | ibDoug
<ubottu> ibDoug: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<djangonoob> I was trying to uninstall nginx nginx-full nginx-common after a restart the system is not starting as usual and I see an error (brokencount > 0) and there is something wrong with dependencies
<djangonoob> and if I start a console I dont see anything inside
<raub> djangonoob: what do you mean by "and if I start a console I dont see anything inside"
<unbelivable> I feel like I may have been rooted. Im seeing 3 (outgoing?) connections on my system. 1 to torproxy07.teamcymru.net, one to static.18.106.4.46.clients.your-server.de, and another to assk2.torservers.net. I DO NOT USE TOR
<djangonoob> I dont see a prompt or some input
<unbelivable> is there a way to see what programs are making these connections?
<djangonoob> just a black window
<jhutchins> unbelivable: netstat -a
<raub> djangonoob: then you have two distinct issues
<ibDoug> I have a problem with Empathy messaging on 12.04 both facebook and gtalk will not conect
<raub> ssh into machine then
<raub> unbelivable: you could unpluck machine from network while you take a quick look-see
<ActionParsnip> ibDoug: can other clients connect ok?
<wheatthin> unbelivable, do you have a webserver or something that would be open to rooting?
<unbelivable> all I get is -   tcp        0      0 my-box:43713        torproxy07.teamcy:https ESTABLISHED
<Vivekananda> can anyone comment on my permissions denied ?
<unbelivable> no, no open webservers. i do local testing with node, but nothing should be external
<Vivekananda> I did two edits as suggested on this page -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . ie I changed the /var/www in the apache.conf and also changed  /var/www instead of copying and changing to /home/username/www/  but am still getting permission denied !
<raub> unbelivable: so, find who is using that local port
<unbelivable> you mean 43713?
<wheatthin> unbelivable, raise your ufw
<unbelivable> ufw?
<raub> unbelivable: yep
<unbelivable> call me nieve, but this is exactly what Ive been trying to do and can't figure it out
<wheatthin> Vivekananda, you must add it to the www-data grup
<wheatthin> group*
<unbelivable> i thought it was lsof
<unbelivable> but that doesen't do anything
<Vivekananda> okay
<wheatthin> install gufw if it's a desktop
<wheatthin> much easier
<TJ-> unbelivable: "sudo netstat -npta" will report the processes owning each socket
<unbelivable> awesome, thanks tj
<raub> unbelivable: lsof -i :port should have worked
<unbelivable> they all are being in use by 1725/tor. which woulden't be surprising. if i ran TOR on this system
<unbelivable> except this system never connects to onions
<unbelivable> tors never been (knowingly) installed. etc etc.
<unbelivable> and if its running, its running completely invisibily and on boot
<TJ-> unbelivable: To block all outgoing connections at the firewall you can do something like "sudo iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -i ethX -p tcp -m tcp --sport 22 -j ACCEPT" (that'll allow your SSH connections to continue), then "sudo iptables --policy OUTPUT REJECT" which would prevent *all* outgoing connections unless an ACCEPT rule is in the OUPUT table.
<TJ-> unbelivable: "ps -efly | grep 1725"
<Touhou11> unbelivable: You need to nuke the computer from space
<Mathias> any good guides for signing kernel modules? (secure boot)
<macintosh_osx> hello
<TJ-> unbelivable: or else "ls -al /proc/1725/exe"
<unbelivable> not sure what that commands supported to do
<unbelivable> S mrgarfunkle    11774  4145  0  80   0   948  3411 pipe_w 11:12 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto 1725
<TJ-> unbelivable: identify the path to the tor exectuable, if it is hidden
<Touhou11> macintosh_osx: Hello '/_'
<TJ-> ubottu: " 1725/tor" tells us process ID 1725, exectuable name "tor"
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> unbelivable: : " 1725/tor" tells us process ID 1725, exectuable name "tor"
<unbelivable> yea, I assumed that was the PID
<unbelivable> your second command does nothing (running ubuntu)
<unbelivable> simply says no such file or directory
<TJ-> unbelivable: if it is not showing up from a 'ps' list then it looks like a root-kit exploit... check again with netstat in case it is respawning with different PIDs
<macintosh_osx> Touhou11, nice mac face :)
<vicsar> .
<TJ-> unbelivable: That's when  "ls -al /proc/$PID/exe" can help
<unbelivable> all the outgoing connections (using conky) disappeared randomly
<unbelivable> i do not believe i did anything to trigger them
<unbelivable> all i see is the connection to webchat.freenode.net now
<unbelivable> this is really scaring me
<TJ-> unbelivable: Or you could try "sudo grep tor /proc/{1..9}*/exe"
<unbelivable> s there a way for me to find it now that the connections are no longer active according to conky?
<TJ-> unbelivable: not by those means, no
<unbelivable> does anyone have any suggestions? i really cannot have boxes getting compromised
<kyle__> unbelivable: You're not being very beleivable.
<TJ-> unbelivable: see if it is a standard package installed with "dpkg-query -S tor" ... search for a binary with "which tor" or "locate tor"
<unbelivable> which tor did nothing. locate tor gave a bunch of paths seemingly unrelated.
<vak> do the sysctl variables net.ipv4.tcp_* affect the UDP?
<TJ-> vak: The clue is in the "tcp"
<vak> TJ-: i can read, but on a blog it was mentioned that UDP is affected as well -- i do doubt that
<unbelivable> the commonality here was that all the connections DID report their process name as tor so
<unbelivable> is there a way for me to block it like THAT at the iptables level?
<unbelivable> (obviously given the PID will probably change)
<kyle__> vak: you may have more luck in a kernel-level channel, or on serverfault.
<Yash> Hi..can anyone here help me with X server and .Xauthority?
<sammy> unbelivable: Id worry about removing the box's access to the internet completely if youre worried its compromised.
<vak> kyle__: i see, thanks
<TJ-> vak: "man 7 udp"
<Mathias> hmm, apparently if ubuntu is installed with uefi, if you disable it. ubuntu won't boot
<unbelivable> yea, I think im going to completely re-install. however I want to push some of my work to git first
<Yash> Hi..can anyone here help me with X server and .Xauthority?
<unbelivable> ala, losing 3-4 days programming work is hardly "fun"
<sammy> unbelivable: if you have lsof you can use it to see what file handles are open, identifying where any open executables are running
<unbelivable> yea, it showed it was "tor", but which tor giving no response i think shows its not a legitimate install (which I presumed), but yet it identifies itself AS tor which is weird
<unbelivable> was hoping i could block it based on that commonality
<sammy> if you're finding 'tor' named processes in other things like top or ps, then you probably haven't been compromised. most rootkits install fake versions of process listers and such that hide what the hacker is doing.
<unbelivable> it wasn't in top.
<unbelivable> it was from conky and outgoing connections
<sammy> unbelivable: sorry I came in half way :P ahh. try `sudo netstat -ntp`
<sammy> that should give you numerical processes with open TCP ports, which you should be able to use with lsof to see what files those processes have open
<m1dnight_> hey guys
<unbelivable> yea, others helped me get it past that. the connections stopped arbitrarally a bit ago (no provocation)
<unbelivable> thank you everyone so so so much for helping me with this, its freaking me out
<m1dnight_> I have owncloud client running, can I simply install a newer version over it? OR do I uninstall? (havent dont that before)
<sammy> but you're worried about them stopping and want to use iptables to banish a particular app from using the net?
<sammy> s/stopping/starting again/
<unbelivable> i want to stop it, so that I feel safe pushing my work to bitbucket
<unbelivable> and then ill do a fresh install
<unbelivable> none of the connections appear to be happening at the moment though
<unbelivable> but they were just a few minutes ago
<sammy> I'd honestly just assume its compromised, push your work, change your password
<unbelivable> yea, im assuming I am
<sammy> you could do any number of things but its possible the apps that actually tell you what is running/using the net/etc are compromised
<sammy> so those things wont be helpful unless you do a lot of them
<djangonoob> after some problems with uninstalling nginx-full (i think I fixed this issue) after a system restart I saw no prompt and no input in a terminal (only a black window) and I had some other "color" issues.  After checking system theme I saw that nothing was selected.  I clicked at the list and high contrast was automatically selected because there is no other. Now I see input in terminal but I dont like high contrast
<djangonoob> shouldnt there be by default some other theme than high contrast?
<unbelivable> im pretty sure conky is not compromised, its my own script
<tumlee> Is anybody else having issues trying to install libsdl2-dev through apt-get?
<tumlee> It's trying to upgrade glib2 for some reason, and it's failing
<Yash__> Can anyone help me with X server and .Xauthority?
<Yash__> X forwarding?
<Yash__> Xming?
<unbelivable> thank you everyone for your help again! I wish I could return the favor unfortunately I think everyone here knows more then I
<cpd> Back again
<kindjal> Does anyone know if Ubuntu still uses Soyuz for automated package building?
<kindjal> And then, if there is documentation for setting up one's own Soyuz based build farm?
<Yash__> Anyone used Xming?
<cpd> I've been attempting to install Ubuntu to my ACER V5 laptop that currently has nothing on it (no OS). I've been having trouble booting frmo the USB as it consistenyl gave a Kernel panic error and something about not be able to mount to the fs. Having managed to get an Ubuntu screen up and hit SHIFT I now can see a list of options: "Live", "Install", and some other stuff. When I try to install
<cpd> it just restarts the laptop and seems to try and boot frmo the harddisk which has nothign onit.
<cpd> Do I need to somehow create a partition for ubuntu or will it do it itself from the USB before installing?
<TJ-> cpd: progress!
<TJ-> cpd: Now you can get to the GRUB boot menu, you can edit the kernel's boot command list so we can get some useful information
<TJ-> cpd: Which version of ubuntu?
<cpd> Erm
<cpd> ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<TJ-> cpd: I can run the same version here in a virtual machine, and guide you better
<TJ-> cpd: OK, give me a few minutes to grab a drink and get it ready
<cpd> t6hank you
<cuddylier> Would a Hardware RAID card realistically give any better read/write speeds compared to software RAID?
<cuddylier> If using RAID 1
<Arceye> do I need to install samba file server to share files from xubuntu so my windows box can access them ?
<TJ-> cuddylier: No, RAID1 won't accelerate writes
<Yash__> can anyone please help me with X forwarding using Xming
<Yash__> ?
<stepjohn> cuddylier: There isn't that much in it, in regards to speed.
<cuddylier> I thought so, thank you.
<stepjohn> cuddylier: But that depends of cpu speed and ram etc/
<Okitain> Arceye: yes, that's the function Samba does.
<stepjohn> cuddylier: I have had really really good experience with zfs on linux
<stepjohn> cuddylier: But that's all for homeserver stuff.
<Arceye> Okitain, thanks, I wanted to confirm it was what I needed before I went ahead and tried
<Okitain> Yash__: what do you require?
<cuddylier> stepjohn What is zfs exactly? I see the wikipedia article
<Yash__> I am unable to confugure x forwarding using xauthority
<stepjohn> cuddylier: zfs is a software based raid / filesystem
<cpd> I'm, ready when you are TJ-
<Okitain> cuddylier: it's a filesystem made for everything-but-linux.
<Yash__> Okitain, I am unable do x forwarding using Xming
<stepjohn> Okitain: you can run it on linux,
<Yash__> Okitain: basically...i got no gui..I am trying to use SPE python editor
<stepjohn> Okitain: using zfs fuse or the kernel module
<ajoul> HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO
<ajoul> I AM TRYING TO EDIT REDSHIFT CONFIG FILES BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE THEY ARE LOCATED IN UBUNTU
<cuddylier> Okay, back to my bcache adventure
<Yash__> Okitain: any idea?
<Okitain> stepjohn: yeah, but they designed it for... BSD, I believe?
<stepjohn> Okitain: It was design for Solaris, the licence isn't gpl compatible so they can't ship it with the kernel.
<Okitain> Yash__: so you are trying to get something to run on Windows from a headless server?
<Yash__> Okitain:yes
<Yash__> Okitain: it used to work earlier...but i think i messed up the .Xauthority file a bit
<Okitain> Huh, I just used SSH forwarding through and through.
<ajoul> I AM TRYING TO EDIT REDSHIFT CONFIG FILES BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE THEY ARE LOCATED IN UBUNTU
<Okitain> ajoul: be patient, please.
<Yash__> Okitain: when when i say echo $DISPLAY on my headless server..it says servername:11.0 ...earlier it used to say localhost:11.0
<Pici> ajoul: please stop using caps.
<Rex_In_Effect> will someone plz same my name
<ajoul> OKITAIN OK SORRY DIDN'T KNOW PEOPLE LOOK AT SO PAST LOGS
<ajoul> pici sorry my caps key was stuck
<Rex_In_Effect> will someone plz same my name
<work_> Can someone show me how to install tmux 1.8 on ubuntu? I found this, but don't know how to proceed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux
 * ajoul attempts to remain patient 
<Pici> ajoul: It says where to put the configuration file on redshift's website (scroll down): http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<ajoul> Pici so it doesn't create it by default?
<cpd> TJ-: Still around?
<Pici> ajoul: thats what it says.
<ajoul> Nonsense
<streulma> Hello, sometimes I get the error Keyboard Language Indicator crashed in Ubuntu 13.10. Are there more people that get it ?
<Okitain> ajoul: not .redshift or .config/redshift?
<Yash__> Okitain: any idea?
<ajoul> Okitain it doesn't exist I tried searching in home config folder in root config folder
<ajoul> everywhere
<work_> Can anyone show me how to install this package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux
<OerHeks> ajoul, that url from Pici is clear where the .conf is, the '. ' means hidden
<LucasP> #cyborn
<OerHeks> ajoul it is in jour /home/
<Yash__> any help with setting Display variable?
<ajoul> OerkHeks I explained that the redshift config does not exist I didn't say I can't find the config folder
<ajoul> read more carefully next time
<macintosh_osx> from my personal experience with  linux, it it does not prevent you from use the computer, then ignore it because, it is likely some kind of bug that will be overlooked in favor of larger bugs :)
<wheatthin> be nice jeez
<Yash__> can anyone help me set the Display variable with X forwarding?
<wheatthin> Yash__, I believe that's a pre-defined commented setting in your ssh.conf file
<streulma> indicator-keyboard-service crashed it is, why ?
<Yash__> wheatthin: yes..i did uncomment it
<wheatthin> restart the service?
<Yash__> wheatthin: the thing is..i am using Xming to do x forwarding...i am trying to get a display on windows for my headless server
<TJ-> cpd: I shan't be able to help you right now - just had a UPS explode in one of the cabinets!
<streulma> macintosh_osx: are you using Ubuntu on your Mac ? :)
<wheatthin> Yash__, so why not ssh/vnc?
<Yash__> wheatthin: will i be able to open SPE python editor with vnc? its like gedit
<wheatthin> yup, it'll run a complete virtual desktop
<wheatthin> and be encrypted :) over ssh
<Vivekananda> I added my user ( admin user) to www-data group and something went horribly wrong ( not sure this is the cause ). Now my 'Home' is seen on my home screen . Normaly I should be seeing my "Desktop" on my home screen
<Yash__> wheatthin: I have never used vnc..can you help me setup vnc?
<wheatthin> I can direct you to documentation :)
<wheatthin> Yash__, just    sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<wheatthin> Yash__, then   vncserver :0
<wheatthin> and select your password
<Vivekananda> do I have to reinstall ubuntu ?
<Yash__> ok
<Yash__> wheatthin: doing it..one min
<zeeshan> anyone here use xrdp before?
<cpd> Aw that sucks
<zeeshan> so in windows i connect to the ubuntu server
<cpd> Is there any way you can guide me in debugging stuff?
<kyle__> zeeshan: Yes.  Worked pretty well.  Why?
<zeeshan> then it says "login to xrdp" and gives me an option to choose different modules
<Yash__> wheatthin: what do i do next
<Yash__> ?
<zeeshan> which module do i choose?
<cpd> Every time I try to do Live Mode Install or anything else it says theres an "Uncompression error"
<Vivekananda> On nautilus I dont see "Desktop" as one of the destinations one the left bar
<zeeshan> if i try "sesman-Xvnc" and use my login and password, i get an error
<Yash__> wheatthin:xauth:  /home/ericsson/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored xauth:  /home/ericsson/.Xauthority not writable, changes ignored  New 'a4:0 (ericsson)' desktop is a4:0
<zeeshan> "connecting 127.0.0.1 591, error - problem connecting"
<zeeshan> 5910 i mean
<kyle__> zeeshan: Have you run xrdp on the linux side yet?
<Yash__> wheatthin:: what do i do next after selecting a password?
<wheatthin> Yash__, hmm that's odd.. are you in Users group?
<zeeshan> kyle__ no
<zeeshan> i thought it was a service that was launched at boot?
<wheatthin> then you get your ssh client.. what system are you using to connect from?
<Yash__> wheatthin: sorry? do i need to be root?
<zeeshan> windows 7 remote desktop client
<JCM83> Hey uh, I'm trying to get cupsd to work, anyone feel like fighting it with me?
<wheatthin> Yash__, Yeah you probably might launch it from root, but usually you don't have to
<zeeshan> when i do service --status-all
<zeeshan> [ ? ]  xrdp
<zeeshan> i get that.
<wheatthin> Yash__, your machine says it has a head tho, already opened
<wheatthin> Yash__, what os are you connecting from?
<Yash__> wheatthin: Ubuntu
<Yash__> wheatthin: i tried from root..it says A VNC server is already running as :0
<wheatthin> yash then open the software manager and install the sshvnc program
<wheatthin> ahh so it's running then
<wheatthin> sshvnc viewer
<Yash__> wheattin: i cannot open software manager...there is no gui
<wheatthin> no, on the client machine man
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> anybody know why reverse printing is broken in 13.10?
<JCM83> What's "reverse printing"?
<Joshun> JCM83: printing so that you don't have to manually go through and put every single page in order
<wheatthin> it should do that already
<Joshun> wheatthin: it never has
<OerHeks> Joshun, works fine here, backwards and double sided backwards
<Joshun> OerHeks: weird, its a brother printer aswell with official linux support
<c4iff> Got an interested question about a set up, Using Xubuntu 13.10 and everything works fine, so I know it works. However if I use the exact same version of Xubuntu with VirtualBox and create a USB filter for it on a Windows system it sees the Ipad but constantly tells me it cannot mount a locked device and to disable password protection ( which it doesn't have enabled)
<Joshun> mirror printing works but what would be the use in that
<wheatthin> Yash__, were you able to install it?
<JCM83> I'm using Ubuntu's Printer's service, and it says it can't contact the printing service. I've gone into Terminal and run $sudo service cups start, cups comes online, but still can't connect to printing server.
<Yash__> wheatthin? how can i install ? i have no gui
<c4iff> I"m curious if just a limitation of Virtual box and Ipad's trust/don't trust confirmation
<wheatthin> Yash__, dude, on your client machine I said
<Yash__> wheattin: client is windows
<wheatthin> server is headless, client is what you're working from
<Joshun> I think it might just be fixed now
<Joshun> I thought
<wheatthin> Yash__, so you're using putty or something?
<Yash__> wheatthin: from windows i am conencting a access server(centos) using putty and then i am conencting a rackserver(ubuntu) using putty again with x forwarding enabled
<Joshun> anybody know a command to completely reset a cups printer settings?
<JCM83> Joshun dude cups is what's bugging me. I tried sudo apt-get remove cups, then sudo apt-get install cups.
<JCM83> Oh and sudo apt-get clean cups
<Joshun> JCM83 - I suppose purging it may work
<JCM83> yeah that should
<JCM83> "purge" cleans config files I believe.
<basketballllllll> how do i upgrade to 13.10 from 13.04 without a live disk
<Vivekananda> I guess will wait a bit
<Vivekananda> for my question
<basketballllllll> bazhang: how do i upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 without a live disk\
<JCM83> funny though even when I run cups using $sudo service cups start, and get "job is already running," if I then do $sudo service --status-all I get a [-] in front of the cups process.
<hitsujiTMO> !eolupgrade | basketballllllll
<ubottu> basketballllllll: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Medo> Hello :)
<Yash__> wheatthin: ??
<wheatthin> Yash__, so ssh tunnel to the your wanting to connect to on port 5900
<Yash__> wheatthin: sorry..i didnt get that
<basketballllllll> when i tried to burn iso to disk from the website for 13.10 i gort an n error
<17WAA4D1L> Superman or Spiderman?
<DJones> 17WAA4D1L: Er, no, this is UBuntu support
<wheatthin> Yash__, http://crl.ucsd.edu/handbook/vnc/
<zerowaitstate> basketballllllll: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<sazawal> I am trying to install a package called sbagen on Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit. But I am getting a number of error and warning statements (please see http://pastebin.com/Xgn30svY ), can somebody help!!
<17WAA4D1L> DJones you are definitely a batman guy
<lalelilolu> hey guys can someone explain me please how to get vidalia to work
<Joshun> Turns out that actually disabling reverse printing fixed it. Brother must have edited their drivers to print in reverse by default
<zeeshan> do you need another program installed on top of xrdp to get it to connect to an existing session in ubuntu 10.04?
<17WAA4D1L> How do you create an Operating System like Ubuntu?
<lalelilolu> noone can help with vidalia
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | 17WAA4D1L try ##linux ... custom distros are offtopic here
<Vivekananda> Something weird happened to my fresh ubuntu 12.04 install. I was trying to fix permissions denied for apache for /home/username/varun. in the process I included my user ( admin rights) to www-data and for some reason my homescreen now no longer shows /home/username/desktop but it is showing /home/username/    Can someone help me fix this ? Also my nautilus nav bar on left now does not show "Desktop" as a destination.  Ctrl+D is
<Vivekananda> not working there too !
<lalelilolu> please tor runs but i dont get vidalia runs correctly
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: what exactly did you run for """ in the process I included my user ( admin rights) to www-data """ ?
<Joshun> Vivekananda does /home/<username>/Desktop give permission denied if you try to open it?
<Vivekananda> Joshun: no
<Joshun> Vivekananda is it simply missing from the nautilus sidebar?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I installed system utils for ubuntu via apt get then on unity went to 'users and groups' via hud and in there looked for the group www-data and included my username in it
<Vivekananda> Joshun: one sec
 * reTyp hi all
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: can you pastebint the output of: groups                  and: cat /etc/passwd | grep $USER
<reTyp> can someone enlight me here how can I boot from external drive without the boot option on bios ?
<Joshun> Vivekananda my first thought would be to reset preferences  - remove .gconf, .gnome2 in home dir
<Vivekananda> Joshun: http://imagebin.org/293985
<Joshun> Vivekananda - warning desktop wallpaper, customisations etc. would be reset
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: sure one sec
<Joshun> <Vivekananda> been a while since I used the unity-based ubuntu, adding it to the bookmarks by dragging the Desktop folder to the side may work
<Joshun> will have to go now, sorry
<i3000> hi, how can i install firefox 26 again? today ive updated it and it made problems.
<i3000> reinstall 26
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/9056231
<Vivekananda> np
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: also why am I getting permissions denied even after I did what is recommended in install guide ie 1. changed /var/www in apache2.conf to /home/user/www/  and  2. changed the location is default.conf to /home/user/www too ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: everything looks ok there at least, altho you are not yet part of www-data ( might need a relog after adding the group ). One other thing to check is does the Desktop folder exist: ls -ld $HOME/Desktop          if not then try resetting gnome as Joshun suggested
<Ose> what's the thing that pops up in firefox and asks me if I want to "install" reddit/facebook/tumblr/whatever and how do I (1) un"install" reddit and (2) remove the popups?
<Arceye> I got a strange thing happening, top output suggests 12% CUP usage if I am reading it right , but task manager is showing 100% , which do I trust ?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: okay I am resetting
<Vivekananda> also I removed username from www-data group
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: you shouldn't be changing you virtual hosts in apache2.conf... everything should be done in the sites-available folder
<Vivekananda> can you tell me why I am getting permissions denied
<i3000> how can i install firefox 26 ?
<i3000> after update to 27
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: it depends on what exactly you changed. are you getitng permission denied when using the browser?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I assumed I have to include OR change the <Directory> </> tags for the new place. This was also suggest ed
<hitsujiTMO> i3000: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Vivekananda> yes on browser
<Appreciated> hey guys why is there no amd64 kernel? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-rc3-trusty/
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: you you need to give it permission to read the path with the Directory directive
<i3000> ubuntu 12.10
<i3000> since ff 27 i cannot connect to a certain IP address at work.
<i3000> windows users have the same problem.
<hitsujiTMO> Appreciated: mainline kernels are unsupported. most likely the build failed
<i3000> therefore id like to get back to FF 26
<Appreciated> hm ok, was just curious
<Appreciated> thanks
<reTyp> can someone enlight me here how can I boot from external drive without the boot option on bios ?
<IphoneIphoneBB> can i run ubuntu on vm
<iceroot> reTyp: install grub on an internal hdd and from there boot from the external
<iceroot> IphoneIphoneBB: yes
<theuzez> how much area swap should I be allocating if I have six gigs of ram?
<theuzez> swap area*
<hitsujiTMO> i3000: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_26.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2_i386.deb          you'd have to follow the dependency trail and ensure all related packages are also downgraded
<lalelilolu> did noone using vidalia in its ubuntu
<i3000> hitsujiTMO, thnk you
<iceroot> i3000: you should not use FF26 because there are security issues
<iceroot> !info firefox
<i3000> ic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 27.0+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 30052 kB, installed size 61739 kB
<i3000> iceroot, id like to but i cannot connect to a IP
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: so that means I have to change/add a new directory directive in the conf too isnt it ?
<Vivekananda> but you said not to change it in the apache2.conf
<Vivekananda> Also will a log cycle do the nautilus reset or do I have to restart ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: yes, you should be creating a virtualhost (or modifying the default.conf)
<reTyp> iceroot: I'm not sure I did understand
<someone235> Hey, I have a 24GB SSD, and 120GB HDD. What is the best way to install Xubuntu on it? How should I divide the partitions etc
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: relogging should be enough
<streulma> someone235: I should set /home on the 120GB HDD
<Vivekananda> but the directory directive exists in side /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and not insite sites-available !!
<someone235> streulma, How I do this?
<streulma> someone235 are you installing a new Ubuntu ?
<JokesOnYou77> someone235: Maybe also set SWAP on the HDD to avoid unnecessary writes?  Though I have my swap on my SSD :P  Just make sure you set up trim to run as a cron and maybe add noatime nodirtime to your fstab
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: /var/www is the default virtual host setup in default.conf    if this isn't the case for you then i'd have to ask how you installed apache2
<ki7rw> i sure am having a lot of trouble with ssh lately - after typing in exit in the terminal window i don't get dropped back to a local prompt and when i try to close the window with the X i get a message saying that the terminal is still in use - happens on all my machines - some running 13.10 but most running 12.04
<ki7rw> not to mention that i have to force kmail to quit - and sometimes i get a DBUS error message when trying to restart the app
<hitsujiTMO> ki7rw: are you connection to the same ssh server from each of the machines?
 * ki7rw has already tried a fresh install on 2 machines - same issues
<DJones> ki7rw: I use "logout" to close the irc session rather than exit, does that do the same?
<JokesOnYou77> ki7rw: I don't know about KMail and the dbus error, but when ssh hangs at logout (and I typically use logout instead of exit) for me it typically means a lag problem on the server side
<reTyp> iceroot: I already have grub, just dont get the bootable windows working
<ki7rw> DJones: logout does the same thing
<ki7rw> hitsujiTMO: to any ssh server on any of the machines
<hitsujiTMO> ki7rw: the only common ground in that scenario then would be the net connection you are connecting over
 * ki7rw wonders if anything works properly no matter what the electronic device is
<TJ-> ki7rw: running "ssh -vvv ...", does that reveal anything when the connection ends? If it does, that indicates the problem is in the disconnect of the SSH session, if it doesn't show anything about the SSH protocol when you do "exit" that indicates the problem is on the remote side. Increase log-verbosity on a test server and investigate.
<theuzez> hm
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: yes it is the default value there . But from what I understood I have to change /var/www/  to /home/user/www at BOTH places ie inside apache2.conf and default  as said here --  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   STEP 4
<lalelilolu> q
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: yes but that says nothing about editing apache2.conf            , btw what version of ubuntu are you using?
<setxi> Hi some one can now how to fix Unpacking nvidia-opencl-dev:amd64 (5.0.35-7ubuntu1) ...dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-dev_5.0.35-7ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):?
<hitsujiTMO> setxi: apt-get clean            then try and run the install
<ki7rw> TJ-: ssh -vvv gave me a usage message
<TJ-> ki7rw:  well it would! You have to add your actual options after the -vvv verbosity flags!
<silenz> when im using web browsing apps liike chrome on windows, when i click on the url bar, the bar highlights so i can enter a new url
<setxi> "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libOpenCL.so", exist in  nvidia-libopencl1-331 331.38-0ubuntu3  :(
<silenz> on ubuntu it seems like i  have to highlight the bar manually
<Vivekananda> 12.04 hitsujiTMO
<silenz> is there some way to fix that
<ki7rw> hitsujiTMO: the server box that i'm using right now is attached to a gigabit port on the router while the mote box is wifi via wpa2 802.11n on 2GHz - link quality 70/70
<sunil_> hi
<setxi> Full error http://pastebin.com/RdSYtvqM
<hitsujiTMO> setxi: You're using a conflicting PPA
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: there is no 'directory directive' inside the sites-available/000-default.conf
<Vivekananda> ubt there is one inside the apache2.conf
<Vivekananda> want me to paste ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: then add one in the default
<i3000> Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.17) what to do?
<Vivekananda> one sec lemme paste the one
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: are you using a PPA for apache? the default is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950420/
<xteejx> Hi guys, I have Ubuntu server (on a server of course), and I have a website and domain setup for that site. How do I get emails to send/receive from the site email address if the domain provider hasn't got any facility like this?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: yes I used ppa . Also here https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/9056791  I changed the lines 164 - 69. should I just copy those lines and paste them to the other file and also change 164 back to /var/www ?
<setxi> hitsujiTMO how to fix this? I dont add another ppa
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: then don't follow the guide on the ubuntu wiki. That's for a completely different version of apache with a completely different configuration approach
<xteejx> anyone at all...
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I am not using the default ppa I used this one --  http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: you'd have to follow a guide for that specific ppa, or configure apache from scratch yourself
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: thats a completely different apache version
<Vivekananda> owww shoot . I thought it would be newer so I used that ppa and then apt-get install apache2
<hitsujiTMO> setxi: you'd have to either purge the PPA or use the opencl provided by that PPA
 * ki7rw would prefer a 5 GHz connection on his dual band stuff be it doesn't happen with his dual band router
<basketballllllll> Whay is a more stable vwrsjon of linux
<basketballllllll> Version
<silenz> more stable then ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: the configuration options changed in apache 2.4. Because of this, even the default ubuntu apache in 13.10 has a completely different configuration methodology
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: hmm so now I should follow a differentguide then ?
<Vivekananda> perhaps this ?
<Vivekananda> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19518907/virtual-host-on-ubuntu-13-10-and-apache-2-4-6
<hitsujiTMO> basketballllllll: this is ubuntu support. If your are looking for ubuntu support, please ask a clear and precise question.
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: I'm not sure too be honest. That PPA seems to have it's own configuration philosophy so you'd have to consult the apache2.4 config reference itself
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: where do I look for that ppa's config ideas ? Also will it matter that I have php 5.5 from that ppa ?
<Vivekananda> if it will then I might as well delete all and use an official ppa but one that will allow me a newer apache and php
<Vivekananda> 12.04 has php 5.3 still!
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: simply put, of you're using such a ppa, then you really need to understand whats going on in the config itself. for that you should read the apache2 docs itself. maybe the guys in #httpd can help too, but for this kind of thing you are usually on your own
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: there's no official PPA for apache for ubuntu. if you want the latest support you'd have to install 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: or wait for 14.04 to be released
<demian> oh fun
<demian> Ubuntu spontaneous reboot during usage of Calc.. data gone :(
<Vivekananda> so the current option I have to install php 5.5 o apache 2.4 is to install that ppa and configure myself. ? Is there another ppa that could work better for me ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: you shouldn't be using apache 2.5 ... thats an unstable dev version
<streulma> is apache 2.2 already the best to use for now ?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: no apache 2.4  and PHP 5.5
<streulma> I don't trust self managed ppa's by people, there must be a community behind that manage the PPA, for Apache or PHP, mysql >> like Dotdeb
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: ahh sorry, misread your statement.        to be honest, the ppa you're using is the best there is for apache/php. It's just you'd have to get more intimate in your knowledge of apache if you want to be using the latest
<qwebirc137961> hey can someone please walk me through making a live disk from terminal using dd
<hitsujiTMO> basketballllll: you can't make a live disk using dd
<hitsujiTMO> basketballllll: what exactly is it that you want to do?
<basketballllll> how can i do it from the terminal writing it to disk keeps failing
<hitsujiTMO> !details | basketballllll
<ubottu> basketballllll: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<basketballllll> i want to make a 13.10 live disk from terminal
<hitsujiTMO> basketballllll: are you using a cd, or a dvd?
<basketballllll> i have downloaded the iso
<basketballllll> and it is a dvd
<basketballllll> 4.7 gb
<hitsujiTMO> basketballllll: sorry, are you using a dvd or usb?
<basketballllll> dvd
<gonyere> basketballllll - if =/home/-your-file-here.iso of=/dev/-location-ofyour-cd-drive-here
<basketballllll> gtg
<geirha> gonyere: no
<kingfisher64> really enjoying my experience with ubuntu so far. One thing concerns me though. Every now and then I get a "low graphics mode" error message on boot up. I've googled up on it and lightdm is reported to have a bug which causes this. So far turning it on/off has resolved it - but it's concerning me.
<tuxfalk_> Hi guys!
<hitsujiTMO> basketballllll: then you need to se wodim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<gonyere> generally i prefer to use a gui tool but the above works for me when somethings broken on occasion
<Medo> guys !! after boot with live 12.04 LTS usb i couldnt recover my encrypted home folder :\
<kingfisher64> have others experience this? ^^^
<gonyere> kingfisher64 - nope
<gonyere> but I also haven't run 12.04 in a couple yrs
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: low graphics mode is typically gpu related. what graphics chipset do you have?
<streulma> kingfisher64: insalled nvidia-331 from xorg-edgers ?
<kingfisher64> it's this > http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<streulma> kingfisher64: if it is from xorg-edgers, remove bumblebee
<kingfisher64> i've altered drivers under "software & updates" to "using nvidia binary Xorg driver nvdia 319"
<basketballllll> sorry no gtg
<kingfisher64> streulma, hitsujiTMO ^^
<kingfisher64> it's marked as tested
<Xabster> do you know of a ppa with openjdk-8?
<Xabster> i just can't find any
<Medo> :\
<streulma> is openjdk-8 out already ?
<kingfisher64> the graphics card is 8600m gt hitsujiTMO
<streulma> is someone235 already back ?
<Xabster> streulma: early access
<hitsujiTMO> Xabster: prob because oipenjdk 8 doesn't exist yet
<Xabster> heh
<Xabster> hitsujiTMO: no, that is not the reason
<streulma> kingfisher64: you should revert to nvidia-304
<hitsujiTMO> Xabster: really, because according to the openjdk website it doesn't exist.
<Xabster> wait, that is the exact reason
<Xabster> :|
<streulma> I can help you out kingfisher64
<Xabster> "These early access release downloads of the JRE and JDK are based on code available on OpenJDK at the time they were built and might not include the latest security patches."
<Xabster> it's openjdk, released by oracle
<Xabster> okay, now that i got your attention: oracle jdk 8 ppa?
<hitsujiTMO> Xabster: thats not "openjdk"!!!!
<kingfisher64> there's 2 nvidia-304, both the same except one reads 304-updates. Is this the best choice streulma ? & many thanks :)
<hitsujiTMO> Xabster: try the webupd8 ppa https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<Xabster> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: what version f ubuntu are you on?
<kingfisher64> 3.10 hitsujiTMO
<kingfisher64> lol - 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: use, nvidia-304   (not -updates)
<kingfisher64> reverting to that now hitsujiTMO, streulma
<streulma> ok kingfisher64, you are in Ubuntu ?
<asd_> so i have a problem when running apt-get update i get this errors  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950579/
<asd_> how can i fix it?
<kingfisher64> yep 13.10 streulma
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | asd_ purge the ppa that no longer exists
<ubottu> asd_ purge the ppa that no longer exists: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kingfisher64> out of interest how do you know which version to use hitsujiTMO ?
<streulma> ubuntu installed on SSD in seconds... thanks to synaptic and markings saving :)
<rizton> Flips a coin: HEADS
<rizton> 8-)
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I managed to get the html working
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: 304 is the supported legacy driver. 319 "should" work for the 8600 but, the 8600 is litterly the bottom of the list of cards that that driver supports so could just be a support issue itself
<Vivekananda> but now I am trying to see why the php returns a blank page.Does that ppa give me instructions on it ?
<kingfisher64> aah, I take is support is better for newer machines? later on this year i'm getting a new machine hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: i would assume the the default config should at least run. you might want to read thru the error logs
<kingfisher64> it's 6-7 years old but works really well so...
<streulma> I should not use Apache 2.4 because I have not eaten cheese from it :)
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: yes, normally nvidia is second only to intel when it comes to driver support
<Vivekananda> I did not get what you mean by 'default config'
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: the ppa will come with a working "default config" (points to /var/www) etc, so you don't have to write one yourself.
<Decstasy> quit
<streulma> kingfisher64: do you have rebooted right now to apply the changes ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: logs are usually the best way to find out whats going wrong at least
<Vivekananda> when I ran it after installing it just showed me the it works ! html page. Itdoes so now too with the new directly
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: ensure you have enabled the php5 module aswell
<kingfisher64> i've not rebooted yet but 304 has installed hitsujiTMO, streulma
<streulma> kingfisher64 you have to reboot to apply, the 319 driver is now in use
<kingfisher64> right, let's see then. Many thanks
<dbristow> I got a copy of 12.04.4 LTS from ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/12.04.4/, and the copy of wubi.exe that was there did not pass the sha256sum in the SHA256SUMS checksum file.  Any reason why that would fail?
<streulma> kingfisher64 I have the 319-updates working here... Apple Macbook Pro Medio 2009 - Nvidia 9600
<dbristow> Everything else passes.
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I have and logs tell me issues with mysql . I formatted the OS partition. Does that mean earlier mysql dbases are now lost to me ?
<Vivekananda> or is it stored in /home ? somewhere that I can import ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: most likely yes. afaik the database was in /var
<streulma> :) ^
<Vivekananda> hmmm okay :(
<hitsujiTMO> dbristow: don't use wubi,  whether the checksum works out or not
<hitsujiTMO> dbristow: wubi sucks, is a good way to break your machine and doesn't work on the latest versions of Window. either use a VM or dualboot
<someone235> Hey, I've installed Xubuntu on ASUS PC with EFI, and now I can't boot from the OS. Someone knows how can I boot with EFI?
<beandog> what?  wubi is awesome
 * beandog hugs wubi
<beandog> Dunno about it working with newer EFI though
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: in what way can't you "boot from the OS" ???
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, anytime I boot, I get to the blue EFI screen.
<someone235> I can still boot from USB or DVD, but not from the hard disk
<hitsujiTMO> what blue EFI screen? you mean the windows boot loader?
<streulma> is kingfisher64 back ?
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, yes
<kingfisher64> thanks hitsujiTMO, streulma 304 is running fine. Only time will tell if it's consistent.
<streulma> ok no errors now anymore kingfisher64 ?
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: go into the bios and disable fast boot. then use the uefi boot menu in your bios to boot the ubuntu cd/install
<kingfisher64> not at present but it was intermittent with 319 version so we'll soon see streulma
<streulma> :)
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, I've already installed Xubuntu. Why should I re-install it?
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: let me rephrase that: make sure fast boot is disabled then  use the uefi boot menu in your bios to boot the installed copy of the xubuntu
<someone235> I'm pretty sure I did it, but let me check again
<streulma> someone235: Legacy boot should be enabled in BIOS
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, what about "CSM" should it be enabled?
<zim> Hi all. Quick yes no Q. About to reinstall the desktop version as I am getting feed with 13.10 and I see that many people are saying that the 14.04 is already loads more stable is this the case?
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: not if he wants to use uefi (i.e. if another OS is already installed with UEFI)
<someone235> streulma, I don't have option to Legacy boot
<someone235> OK, I check it
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: NO. do not enable that. If you have ubuntu already installed or booting a disk >2tb then you'll run into trouble
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: s/ubuntu/another OS
<someone235> OK
<someone235> let me check
<someone235> brb
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | zim you should NOT use an unstable testing environment as your main OS!
<ubottu> zim you should NOT use an unstable testing environment as your main OS!: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<CAM``> hi guys... can i ask a question here related to ssh?
<jarope> try it CAM``
<CAM``> i have a script that will ssh into my routers (over 40 sites).. but sometimes some of my sites go down or the ip changes... the script tries to ssh to the wrong ip... and then there is a 2 minute delay before it stops the attempt..and moves to the next site...... is there a way to reduce that timeout to like 30 seconds?
<jarope> ssh -o ConnectTimeout=10  <hostName>
<jarope> CAM``,
<zim> hitsujiTMO, ty for standard reply BUT? life and standard alfa/beta are not always the same 13.10 has never worked great IMHO
<CAM``> awesome
<CAM``> im going to try that out
<CAM``> thank you
<jarope> CAM``, I am noob I just googled it
<jarope> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4936807/how-to-setup-ssh-timeout-in-shell-script
<someone235> hitsujiTMO: didn't work
<hitsujiTMO> zim: 14.04 is currently an unstable development environment. its intended for testing ONLY.
<hitsujiTMO> zim: any trusty related questions should be pointed to #ubuntu+1 (as inferred by the "standard reply") as this channel is only for the current releases
<zim> hitsujiTMO, I get that was just wondering what people experience has been so far as a few blogs are saying that it better already. And 13.10 (on my laptop) has always given me a hard time
<hitsujiTMO> zim: #ubuntu+1 to ask such questions then
<someone235> hitsujiTMO: I disabled Fastboot, and I still get the blue screen
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: windows is current default in your uefi boot. you need to select ubuntu from your efi boot manager
<someone235> hitsujiTMO: I don't have windows
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: then whats this blue screen??? can you take a pic please
<someone235> hitsujiTMO: I can't sorry
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: what exactly is this screen? whats on it?
<dbristow> hitsujiTMO: Well, they keep delivering new versions of wubi.  I'm not going to use the thing but I sometimes burn ISOs and such for NYLUG (New York Linux Users's Group)
<zim> hitsujiTMO, ok then my main bugbear at the moment is dbus-deamon runs one core at 100% from boot is there a quick fix?
<dbristow> If it's that broken they should stop distributing it.
<someone235> hitsujiTMO: It is where I can enable\disable fastboot, csm, etc
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: ok so you're in the uefi then. that means xubuntu wasn't installed. please boot the xubuntu live cd and we can have a look at what went wrong
<someone235> OK sec
<chris__123> hi, i try to encrypt a disk from live cd 12.10 but i can't enter a password. it immediately returns Error reading passphrase.
<hitsujiTMO> dbristow: wubi is now deprecated. Not sure why they still ship it (prob related to 12.04 LTS stuff) but yeah, it's something that should be avoided at all costs
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, what to check now?
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: start with: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<rudolph> Does anyone know how to make an OpenVPN client automatically make a VPN connection at boot using Lubuntu?
<CAM``> thank you jarope... it worked
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950806/
<rudolph> Here's a thread with a screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206115
<bdonnahue2> hello im having an issue with bridging interfaces. is anyone familiar with this?
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdisk && sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit && sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950830/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950831/
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: you never created an efi system partition
<hitsujiTMO> !uefi | someone235
<ubottu> someone235: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, Should I reinstall Xubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: in such a case, since you're only using 1 OS, then you can safely install under CSM mode to avoid the UEFI necessities, or you'd have do it all again, but add in an efi system partition
<CountryfiedLinux> Is Ubuntu Touch GNU?
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, I tried CSM, but it doesn't work
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: yes, you'll need to reinstall. the efi system partition is instead of the old mbr bootstrap.
<someone235> OK
<CountryfiedLinux> Yeah, good luck getting a response there hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> CountryfiedLinux: ???
<CountryfiedLinux> I was joking hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, ok
<someone235> hitsujiTMO, EFI is recommended in the SSD?
<someone235> I have 24GB SSD and 120GB HDD
<Evilmax> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: yeah. put it on the ssh. just create a 100mb partition for it
<hitsujiTMO> someone235: s/ssh/ssd
<Evilmax> if i have a php page that has to execute a shell script. by passing variables to it: what permission i have to use for more security? Script are owned by www data
<Evilmax> it works anyway if i set only execute permission?
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: have the script owned by root
<hitsujiTMO> Evilmax: ^
<Evilmax> "pass variables to a script" what need? read, write or execute?
<Evilmax> ah
<Evilmax> and wwwdata che read them?
<Evilmax> owned by root seems that not work
<dukerutledge> I'm curious if anyone has been having synaptics touch pad issues lately. Mine has been working fine and has suddenly gone haywire. It works for a few minutes and then will freeze and possibly come back or stay that.
<Evilmax> my rpoblem is: let pass variables but do not let an user from wwwdata, from web, to read or modifi them
<Evilmax> modify*
<dukerutledge> I've looked up a few solutions and nothing seems to work reliably.
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: the script needs just: read and execute permission for whatever user running it. having it as the www-data user can allow an attacker change the permissions for the script, and then modify the script if they try to gain access to it using an exploit
<CountryfiedLinux> dukerutledge, *bump
<Evilmax> ok hitsujiTMO:)
<Evilmax> and when wwwdata pass variables to it...it is not a form of "writing"?
<Evilmax> anyway in the script there are some password....read them it would be dangerous
<chrillster> I wonder, i have a vps, and i would like to stream media from it. Would ftp/http or https be my best option? Or even samba share? (and would i need to run something to transcode?) ffmpeg or something like that.
<Gallomimia> simple filesharing should work for you chrillster . what is the destination of  the streaming?
<chrillster> Sorry my english is a bit flawed. My destination is my home pc. Filesharing, something like ftp?`( i have heard that ftp traffic is shapped and not optimal for big files, this might be false though)
<chrillster> Home Win8-pc even
<Gallomimia> it passes over the internet?
<chrillster> Yes.
<Gallomimia> cause here i thought it would be just in your home network
<chrillster> It will.
<chrillster> Sorry, its over the internet, yes.
<Gallomimia> i suggest http
<chrillster> Allright. - Is any particular port preffered? (i find it a bit choppy to be honest) But the vps has 450mbit up, and i have 24 down. But that might not be the issue
<Gallomimia> i think VLC and mplayer both have options to let you enter a URL to view
<Gallomimia> 80 is usually preferred
<Gallomimia> but it shouldn't matter at all no
<Gallomimia> you might find that the files you're viewing are going to be too large to deal with in this manner...
<chrillster> Allright.
<Gallomimia> it's an odd problem i must admit
<chrillster> I know i cant compare this. But how come that for instance netflix works in superhd...?
<chrillster> Stupid question perhaps
<Gallomimia> usually hosted data is more expensive than keeping the data on your home pc
<Gallomimia> it's probably compressed better
<chrillster> Allright. I will try to see if i have any other options to use as a "backend" on the server.
<chrillster> But your answer is what i feared, too big files to deal with.
<chrillster> Thanks for the help! :)
<Gallomimia> who knows. maybe it's not decoding them in a timely manner on your pc. i'm at quite a loss as to why you're not just copying the file to your local HD and viewing it that way
<chrillster> Gallomimia, im experimenting.
<chrillster> Its just something i want to get to work :)
<Gallomimia> it's interesting. i'd like to try it for perhaps mobile applications i suppose
<Gallomimia> i'm going to suggest you get knowledgable in analysing the network traffic for speed, throughput, latency jitter and the rest
<Gallomimia> i can't recall off the top of my head but i think there's a FOSS solution for this
<chrillster> Allright.
<chrillster> Thanks for that tip! :)
<Gallomimia> might be a plugin for apache?
<Gallomimia> what do they call those? modules i think
<chrillster> ampache
<chrillster> I think so?
<Vivekananda> I m back
<Gallomimia> oh no.
<Vivekananda> so apparently installing java also ran into issues :(
<Vivekananda> I am trying to run java install using here  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html  . I get -- sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u51-linux-i586.tar.gz . Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<Vivekananda> also my homescreen still shows the /home/user/ instead of /home/user/Desktop
<Gallomimia> Vivekananda: usually if you see a checksum mismatch it's cause someone has given you the wrong file! i don't recognize the URL you're using, and i would be highly suspicious of its security
<Vivekananda> Gallomimia: I used the link and the link is what is recommended in ubuntu java install
<Vivekananda> so are you saying ubuntu is suspicious :)
<Gallomimia> that's a wiki right? so someone could have changed it without authority
<oscalation> if im using ubuntu server 12.04 and im attempting to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1/5.1.58-1ubuntu3  but this package appears to have been removed, what options do i have
<Gallomimia> Vivekananda: the domain name webupd8.org is registered to a company in romania. trusted or untrusted?
<mistawright> I need some help. How would i go about opening up port 514 so that logs can be sent to it by my other servers?
<Salve> How can I setup a file in a directory to be run when I enter the dir?
<Gallomimia> mistawright: interesting port selection. too bad you told everyone? the first question to ask yourself is what protocol do you wish to use to send that data?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: please, before making such claims, actually *check* the resource the user is working from!
<mistawright> Gallomimia, udp and im not on the server ;)
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Don't worry, the reason for the error is that the script from the PPA contains the hard-coded checksum of the file that Oracle provide, and it looks as if Oracle have updated the file but not the version number, so there is a checksum mismatch
<Vivekananda> Gallomimia: hmm so I am trying this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<TJ-> Vivekananda: tell us what this reports: "sha254sum  jdk-7u51-linux-i586.tar.gz"
<TJ-> Vivekananda: oops, typo! tell us what this reports: "sha256sum  jdk-7u51-linux-i586.tar.gz"
<Vivekananda> says no suchfile ordirectory
<Vivekananda> so how do I install java now ?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: OK, you need to be in the directory where the script downloaded the file to... check for it in /tmp/ "ls -al /tmp/jdk*"
<Vivekananda> Also it says downloaded ( received everything) nothing more to download so where does this download go to ? also why cant I see it
<Vivekananda> ok
<UNIm95> ho 2 all
<UNIm95> hi*
<jatt> {Uptime} [22:03:08 up 2:33, 3 users] {Load average} [0.17, 0.17, 0.21]
<TJ-> Vivekananda: I've downloaded the file from Oracle; its checksum matches what is in the script, so I'm going to guess your download was corrupted
<Gallomimia> mistawright: so i'm reading that this port is the official port for syslog right? there's a bit of info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syslog also i am searching the ubuntu site for a guide on that. i'd like to know more myself
<Akiva-Mobile> will this run ubuntu: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/sys/4316317091.html
<Akiva-Mobile> ?
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I think so too
<Vivekananda> but in the tmp/ I dont see any jdk* files
<UNIm95> I have question: why xfce taskmanager don't change priority of programm?
<Vivekananda> what is wrong with my machine :(
<Gallomimia> !touch | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Vivekananda> also I am having another issue
<xubuntu197> Waar vind ik het nederlandse ubuntu channel?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Have you run memtest86+ at boot-time? Possible memory module is bad
<Gallomimia> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Vivekananda> also my homescreen still shows the /home/user/ instead of /home/user/Deskto
<Akiva-Mobile> Gallomimia: so you don't know? :)
<Vivekananda> TJ-: eerything was working fine before I stupidly tried compiz and then all this
<Vivekananda> had to reinstall and do all sorts of stuff
<Vivekananda> I want to try the download afresh
<Gallomimia> Akiva-Mobile: my point is that ubuntu-touch is a different channel, and a bit of a different software. that link should help you find out tho
<TJ-> Vivekananda: let me figure out where it is stored
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I can move to that in a bit
<Vivekananda> but first I need to figure this out also my homescreen still shows the /home/user/ instead of /home/user/Deskto
<Gallomimia> Akiva-Mobile: that device is not listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Akiva-Mobile> Gallomimia: thanks
<TJ-> Vivekananda: No idea about that, does it happen for a new fresh user too?
<Gallomimia> Akiva-Mobile: some thinkpads are, but all listed under "work in progress"
<Vivekananda> no
<Vivekananda> how to do delte the config files or reset them ?
<Vivekananda> for home/ and Desktop/
<TJ-> Vivekananda: For the Java downloader, the files are saved in "/var/cache/oracle-jdk7-installer/"
<TJ-> Vivekananda: There are 2 directories that can store the user config: "$HOME/.config/" and  "$HOME/.gconf"
<Vivekananda> okay
<Vivekananda> lemme remove those and try a relogin
<TJ-> Vivekananda: On mine I see : "/home/tj/.config/user-dirs.dirs:8:XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<Vivekananda> also let me delete the
<TJ-> Vivekananda: NO!!!!!11
<Vivekananda> var cadhe
<TJ-> Vivekananda: do NOT delete your user config dirs
<Vivekananda> not delete just remove to different location
<TJ-> Vivekananda: That kind of action is what will mess up your system!
<Vivekananda> or empty its contents or something
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Do NOT!
<Vivekananda> ok
<Vivekananda> waiting
<Vivekananda> do I delete the var/cache thing ?
<TJ-> You'll destroy all manner of configurations if you interfere blindly
<streulma> I have a Macbook... I should let place an extra drive enclosure in place of my dvd bay, in Apple Store. What if they saw there is Ubuntu on it? :D
<glitsj16> hi people
<TJ-> Vivekananda: No... but you can see what files are there and manually generate the checksum to compare with what is expected
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Let's do the checksum now - it's quick and easy
<Vivekananda> sure
<Vivekananda> so what do I do now
<Vivekananda> also isnt that file corrupt ?
<Vivekananda> if it is isnt a fresh download required ?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: "sha256sum /var/cache/oracle-jdk7-installer/*.tar.gz"
<TJ-> Vivekananda: We don't *know* yet, we just suspect it. We should obtain proof. That's why we checksum it and check
<Vivekananda> a77d1b2a9f65f339ebe810d0bed35d03c8c9e6a8ae36dfb625577e589d3dbd41
<TJ-> Vivekananda: OK, and we expected "b3a2965e44446e476f4e27f7ea13a503a91403ac80bcd71693ad2f84baff42cf" so it is corrupt. *now* you can delete it :)
<Vivekananda> great !
<TJ-> Vivekananda: "sudo rm /var/cache/oracle-jdk7-installer/*.tar.gz"
<TJ-> Vivekananda: OK, back to your desktop issue. Run this command "grep -rn 'DESKTOP_DIR' ~/.gconf/* ~/.config/*"
<Vivekananda> lemme try the run again of
<Vivekananda> installer of java
<TJ-> Vivekananda: OK, whilst you do that, I'm going to return to repairing a UPS here, so I may not be watching the screen constantly
<Vivekananda> install: cannot stat `javaws-wrapper.sh': No such file or directory
<Vivekananda> dpkg: error processing oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<Vivekananda> TJ-: sorry
<coolaidman> having a really weird issue. selecting text in gedit (just gedit as far as I can tell, libra, terminal, browsers, desktop work fine) it starts a selection and randomly "clears" the selection as im dragging. it does this very flash like so that I am never able to select text (for instance to copy/paste it)
<coolaidman> ive considered that it may be a keystick or something, but I would think the other apps would exhibit similar behavior if that were the case
<coolaidman> what could be causing gedit to behave like this? ive tried shutting it down and restarting to no avail
<coolaidman> its basically resetting my selection a milisecond after starting it
<coolaidman> i would like to point out this came out of the blue
<Vivekananda> I got an error saying : cannot stat `javaws-wrapper.sh': No such file or directory
<setxi> Hi when i wrote sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit this command install   nvidia-cuda-doc nvidia-cuda-gdb nvidia-cuda-toolkit nvidia-opencl-dev how to skip install this nvidia-opencl-dev ??
<bekks> setxi: It is a dependency, you cannot skip it.
<coolaidman> if i double click and highlight a word, the word highlights, and then instantiously (probably 10-15 millis) the selection is cleared
<coolaidman> if i drag the mouse, the selection keeps clearing and unclearing
<coolaidman> it just looks like a bunch of flashes. the cut/paste icons above also flash very quickly indicating the selection is going nuts
<coolaidman> i would say this would be a keystick or mouse stick, but it works on EVERY other application. but gedit
<Kekai> I run Ubuntu 13.10 on a netbook. Lenovo Ideapad S10 with 200GB HD space and 512mb of ram
<Kekai> I am having freezing errors in a boat load of apps
<Kekai> The screen turns monochrome and then just quits
<Kekai> Mostly in Skype, Nightingale, and Mozilla firefox
<Kekai> I am at the end of my rope
<Vivekananda> that is very low ram
<Kekai> Its a machine built in 2009
<Vivekananda> Kekai: did you check the specs for 13.10 ?
<Vivekananda> requisite ram and stuff ?
<Kekai> yes
<Kekai> it said only 300mb of ram
<OerHeks> hmmz atom 270 with Intel GMA 950
<Kekai> 70 mhz
<Kekai> i have 90
<OerHeks> i would run xubuntu on that machine
<Kekai> 5GB od HDD space
<Kekai> tried an I dont like the desin
<Kekai> Anyway to run Lubuntu/xubuntu and have the OS desgin?
<Vivekananda> Kekai: they will be plain but do everything you want
<Vivekananda> and no they wont have all the bells and whistles of unity, gnome etc
<Vivekananda> as far as I know
<Vivekananda> Kekai: also program like firefox and skype easily eat up ram
<Vivekananda> I was having troubles ( a little) in 2 Gigs of ram
<Vivekananda> but xubuntu ran fine
<Kekai> lol
<Kekai> Someone just suggegested using the netbook as a door stop and upgrading
<Kekai> but its too hard when I have to pay for everything I am drained constantly
<jhutchins> Kekai: It could be a hardware problem as well.  Probably a good idea to open the cover plates and clean out any dust.
<Kekai> I did
<bonhoeffer> my os drive went bad (running ubuntu) and now i'm struggling to get all my data back -- i need to mount all my drives with a usb key-run os -- what is a good distro?
<Kekai> I have a can of air duster here
<Kekai> Lenovo has doors for everything
<jhutchins> Kekai: Also, re-seat the RAM.  Running lm_sensors doesn't cause much load.
<Kekai> I cant reseat the ram
<Kekai> Its soldier into the motherbord
<jhutchins> Kekai: Then nothing to worry about.
<jhutchins> Kekai: How much swap did you give it?
<Kekai> only ting I can think o is ripping the 2 2GB of ram out of the laptop
<Kekai> the cards can fit
<Kekai> but I tried once and got a black screen
<w1d0wm8k4r> Hello All!
<w1d0wm8k4r> I have a prob dumb Q!
<k1l_> w1d0wm8k4r: just ask if its related to ubuntu
<setxi> nvidia-cuda-tollkit this is same package what cuda from nvidia repo?
<w1d0wm8k4r> At startup ever since I allowed an auto update I get the following system program problem detected with dialog boxes for report issue or ignore how can I find the source of the prob and get this annoying problem message to dissapear?
<maraca> hi, I am trying to install the latest nginx 1.4.5 on ubuntu 12.04, this is  the apt-repo where we get the package list http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  and this is the error i am getting https://gist.github.com/maraca/a25539957baf434bf382 , any idea why I'm getting this error?
<w1d0wm8k4r> where is the log at least and then I'm sure I cn google my way out of it lol
<hitsujiTMO> setxi: there is no nvidia repo.    do you mean is that the cuda binary that nvidia provides? then yes it is
<w1d0wm8k4r> experimental 310 drivers maybe?
<evan__> Hello! Can anyone help me with choosing what distribution to install on my old computer?
<k1l_> evan__: what are the specs?
<bendystraw> Unity never seems to work for me
<evan__> It's a MacBook 2,1 with 1 GB ram, 80 GB HD space and a 2.0 GHz processor
<evan__> And I have OSX Snow Leopard
<bonhoeffer> why -- if i boot off cd -- i get a command prompt
<evan__> Can I do Ubuntu 13.10 or should I do Lubuntu?
<bonhoeffer> i land at initramfs
<wrapash> evan_: I think that you'll not have any problem with ubuntu
<bendystraw> I suggest Ubuntu 13.10
<k1l_> w1d0wm8k4r: if you click on more information on that error message do you get any ?
<setxi> hitsujiTMO do you have 10 minuts to help?
<hitsujiTMO> w1d0wm8k4r: when you get that message, you can view the package causing the issue before sending it
<bonhoeffer> BusyBox v.1.20.2 built in shell
<evan__> Cool thanks
<w1d0wm8k4r> that option wasn' t offered
<evan__> I have it downloaded and I'm trying to do the MD5 checksum but when I type in the command in Terminal nothing happens
<hitsujiTMO> setxi: I'm not familiar with cuda if thats what you're asking
<maraca> ah this .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/nginx/+bug/1281282
<evan__> is there any other way to do it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281282 in Nginx "[stable-ppa] nginx "Breaks:" version missing trailing "~precise0"" [High,New]
<bendystraw> I need some help with Unity: whenever I try to run it, the whole HUD disappears and I can only see my cursor and my background
<bonhoeffer> i've tried three distros and nothing boots to a gui
<garymc> m
<k1l_> bonhoeffer: what hardware specs?
<Arceye> I would suggest xubuntu my hardware is AMD athlon 64 3700+ ( 2.2Ghz ) 2 GB ram and it can't handle ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> intel 64 bit
<bonhoeffer> i can give more info k1l if you need it -- but i don't know off the top of my head
<k1l_> !nomodeset | bonhoeffer try that
<ubottu> bonhoeffer try that: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> evan__: give it time. it can take a few minutes to md4sum a full cd
<wrapash> Arceye: but I tried with others' computers older than evan_'s and I had no problem
<OerHeks> maraca, your error says "depends >="  & "depends <", so the build is not valid, contact the ppa owner
<evan__> oh alright thanks
<Arceye> wrapash, have at it then :)
<bonhoeffer> k1l_: i ran linux on this device for 4 years -- but i did add a graphics card recently
<maraca> OerHeks I just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/nginx/+bug/1281282 . Thanks for taking a look. much appreciated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281282 in Nginx "[stable-ppa] nginx "Breaks:" version missing trailing "~precise0"" [High,New]
<hitsujiTMO> evan__: with such low ram i'd go with lubuntu. otherwise you'll be severly limiting yourself with the number of apps you can simultaneously run
<OerHeks> maraca great! please confirm this bug, it will speed up
<maraca> will do!
<OerHeks> * a fix
<Vivekananda> hmm
<wrapash> Arceye: It lags even less than Xubuntu
<Vivekananda> so still stuck
<evan__> hitsujiTMO: ya i think i'll do lubuntu just 2 be on the safe side
<evan__> thanks
<Vivekananda> hoping to install java 7 and running into issues
<vbgunz> I have an issue burning me up to no end here. I fully encrypted an installation a long time ago and now I need to mount it's boot partition in another install BUT the boot partition itself is somehow encrypted (which I thought impossible) and I don't have a password for it. how do I unlock it?
<bendystraw>  I need some help with Unity: whenever I try to run it, the whole HUD disappears and I can only see my cursor and my background
<bonhoeffer> k1l_:  will try nomodeset
<wrapash> Lubuntu is so ugly
<vbgunz> what's the password more like it?
<bendystraw> Lxde is very ugly
<bendystraw> So I need Unity for it
<bendystraw> But the issue is
<bendystraw>  I need some help with Unity: whenever I try to run it, the whole HUD disappears and I can only see my cursor and my background
<k1l_> bendystraw: make sure the video drivers is up and running
<bendystraw> Good idea
<bendystraw> I'll check
<Arceye> wrapash, xubuntu was the only thing I could get running on my hardware, apparently it was hardware ( ati 3650HD ) causing the problems. It's all good now though with the same gfx card
<Arceye> I do get slowdowns and network data transfer isn't as fast, ut it's acceptable
<Arceye> *is
<wrapash> Arceye: Have you tried other distributions?
<Arceye> it's a big list :)
<wrapash> Same problems everywhere?
<Arceye> wrapash, most of my problems were dual monitors not working as they should
<Arceye> random slow downs, where the pc would slow to a crawl for no apparent reason
<wrapash> Arceye: so maybe that you have hardware problems?
<Arceye> But, I have had a lot of help in here and I have done a lot of other things ( bios settings ) and now xubuntu works acceptably
<bonhoeffer> nomodeset -- still booted me to busybox
<bonhoeffer> really caught in a loop here
<xebi> Anyone have any clues as to this http://pastie.org/8743405?
<xebi> I mean, 77000 is a lot of files open.
<Arceye> wrapash, ati gfx was appearing to be the source of all problems , however I assume all versions ubuntu should be able to have the exact same drivers so why some only xubuntu works I have no idea
<wrapash> Maybe because it needs no graphic acceleration
<Arceye> wrapash, but I used the xfce ( or whateve xubunu uses ) while runing ubuntu and lubuntu but none of them worked, I honestly have no idea
<wanderingi> any good lightweight web based download managers?
<bonhoeffer> i might have a bad superblock from my reading, but i should still be able to boot to a live usb right?
<bonhoeffer> it seems like nomodeset or some minimal boot would word
<bonhoeffer> i'm running the check disk for defects option on boot, but that reboots the machine
<bonhoeffer> with no results
<bonhoeffer> anyone with an idea why i can't even boot to a livecd -- that has nothing to do with the hard drive, correct?
<maveas> bonhoeffer: You might need to enable booting from the CD and set the CD drive as first boot device in your BIOS.
<bonhoeffer> yeah -- i do that
<maveas> bonhoeffer: Or the livecd isn't working properly?
<bonhoeffer> i've tried two live cd's and two operating systems
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: do you have fast boot enabled?
<bonhoeffer> or distros
<bonhoeffer> not sure -- but i don't have any problem selecting the right disk in the bios
<setxi> I have bad errors on my sdcard . This sdcard working on windows but on linux not working this is possible to fix this errors?
<bonhoeffer> i tried deft and 13.10 ubuntu -- both fail to boot
<bonhoeffer> from the live usb drive
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: quick boot/fast boot disables some hardware during the boot process preventing them from being booted from
<bonhoeffer> got it -- i'll look in bios
<Guest57425> i forgot
<boldii> hi
<k1l_> bonhoeffer: did you actually try nomodeset now?
<Guest57425> but how do i make netflix work on my ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> of course
<bonhoeffer> with the same result though
<hitsujiTMO> Guest57425: pipelight is prob your best bet
<k1l_> does this hardware work with any other OS?
<boldii> I have a problem with my wifi adapters. both the internal one and the one I connect with usb do show up greyed out in the network manager app. does anybody have an idea what I could do?
<bonhoeffer> k1l_: yes
<bonhoeffer> windows is just fine
<bonhoeffer> and ubuntu was fine for 4 years
<bonhoeffer> (or 3)
<k1l_> bonhoeffer: did you check the md5sum from the iso or the cd?
<bonhoeffer> no -- but it boots fine on other hardware
<Guest57425> its not in the ubuntu software center
<bonhoeffer> maybe i'll try a third distro - anything lightweight to recommend
<k1l_> bonhoeffer: so get the specs from that hardware
<Kekai> Xubuntu
<Kekai> Lubuntu
<Guest57425> fucking hate india
<bonhoeffer> k1l_: i would suspect the distro, but got the same problem with another distro
<Guest57425> damm wrong room
<bonhoeffer> i'm going to try a new usb key
<bonhoeffer> and i'll get h/w specs
<Guest57425> whats a room in here for offtopics ?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Guest57425
<ubottu> Guest57425: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhutchins> bonhoeffer: It could be there's something wrong with your hardware.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest57425: pipelight is a midified version of wine: https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<bonhoeffer> jhutchins: i can't rule anything out
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: what exactly is going wrong with it?
<bonhoeffer> hitsujiTMO: i can't boot to a live cd from two different distros -- get something like busybox
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: normally when you get dropped to busybox there's an error. can you tell us what it is?
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: is this by anychance with 13.01 only?
<bonhoeffer> hitsujiTMO: i can try to boot again -- but i'm loading up another usb key
<hitsujiTMO> 13.10*
<bonhoeffer> hitsujiTMO: well, i tried deft as well ( a forensics distro)
<bonhoeffer> is there a lightweight distro i should try
<bonhoeffer> Lubuntu
<jhutchins> bonhoeffer: You need to watch your POST, and you need to boot in verbose mode (remove "quiet" from the boot command).
<Kekai> bonhoeffer: I would try Xubuntu, or Lubuntu
<bonhoeffer> Kekai: trying lbuntu
<bonhoeffer> jhutchins: i will watch my post -- and will be verbose
<jhutchins> bonhoeffer: "Can't boot" is too vague, as is "busybox".
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: there's a bug with 13.10 where the ohci_pci usb driver was accidentally left out of initramfs so anything connected to a usb controller that requires that driver fails to load at initramfs. In such a case if you are booting from a usb it will fail to find the root filesystem
<bonhoeffer> jhutchins: i agree
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: this bug effects other distros too (debian and opensuse were 2 that were effected)
<bonhoeffer> got it -- so 32 bit lubuntu? i should have a 64b processor, but i'm assuming this is safer
<sysadminwannabe> Hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and I have a problem: can't change to tty2 or tty3 (Ctrl Alt F2, Ctrl Alt F3) etc... Please, can someone help me to fix this? I don't know where to start to check.
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: what about 12.04?
<bonhoeffer> certainly
<hitsujiTMO> sysadminwannabe: do you have an acpi key on that keyboard(labeled "fn" usually) ... try: ctrl + alt + fn + f2
<OerHeks> tty .. only 2 and 7 are enabled in Ubuntu.
<bonhoeffer> jhutchins: hitsujiTMO my mono is: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3898#ov
<bonhoeffer> processor is an i5 (3.3 ghz)
<bonhoeffer> 4 core
<sysadminwannabe> hitsujiTMO: I can't find that key on my keyboard
<hitsujiTMO> sysadminwannabe: what type of keyboard do you have?
<jhutchins> sysadminwannabe: That key is usually limited to laptops.
<jhutchins> sysadminwannabe: What about 4-6 and 1?
<sysadminwannabe> hitsujiTMO: no, false alarm... is a hardware problem. I just change the keyboard and now works... It seems that the Ctrl key is broken or something...
<sysadminwannabe> thanks anyway people!! :D
<jhutchins> sysadminwannabe: Well there ya go.
<hitsujiTMO> sysadminwannabe: well at least you know the cause
<jhutchins> sysadminwannabe: Quickest way to find something obvious is to post a question to a few thousand people.
<wcchandler> jhutchins: or insult it, saying it cannot do X and is therefore inferior to Y
<sysadminwannabe> :P yeah, sorry about that (I'm tired and I run out of ideas... rubber duck debbuging works every time :P )
<bonhoeffer> trying lubuntu now
<wcchandler> until you annoy everyone
 * wcchandler knows from experience
<adam___> Need a small, low power server to run some linux for a home office.. suggestions? my old server is biting the dust.
<hitsujiTMO> adam___: try asking in ##hardware    this is not a suitable channel for such a question
<hitsujiTMO> adam___: or may6be try the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<adam___> but I'm going to run Ubuntu on it :/
<adam___> need hardware compat
<bonhoeffer> crap -- so lubuntu brought me busy box (initramfs) as well (13.10), but i'm going to try 12 now
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: did you manage to get the error?
<bonhoeffer> no -- nothing
<bonhoeffer> trying again
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: what tool are you using to make the usb?
<bonhoeffer> three different ones
<bonhoeffer> now just using dd
<bonhoeffer> but pen drive tool on windows for the first two
<bonhoeffer> ok -- trying new distro (12.04 now
<bonhoeffer> looks like it might be booting -- much farther than the others! i'm in
<bonhoeffer> :))
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: \o/
<bonhoeffer> good things -- mouse doesn't work :(
<bonhoeffer> but keyboard does
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: can you get to "try ubuntu"      from there can you try pastebinning the output of: lspci -nn
<bonhoeffer> fixed that -- ok -- now to look at drive
<bonhoeffer> will do
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9060814
<bonhoeffer> hitsujiTMO: any thoughts -- all looks good
<bonhoeffer> now to see what is mounted
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: can you use: lspci -k
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/9060836
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: all seems good there. were you plugging the usb into a usb3 port(red one)?
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: sorry, usb3 is the blue one
<bonhoeffer> hmm .. . front port
<bonhoeffer> but now i'm trying to mount my drives the gist above has my sudo lsblk -o  results
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: not seeing any lsblk output
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/9060836
<chris112> hi my keyboard language switch in gnome 3 is gone.
<bonhoeffer> hmm .. . i see it in the top -- which says what it should -- so i can mount those drives
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: i see it now alright
<hitsujiTMO> o.O you didn't create a partition table on sdc?
<bonhoeffer> i guess not
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . . strange -- i put files there
<bonhoeffer> these are the drives i want to move data off
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: yes you can put a filesystem directly onto a drive without creating a partition table. it's just not the best idea
<bonhoeffer> good chance to fix things now
<Vivekananda> ok am back
<Vivekananda> anyone around can tell me on unity 12.04 where the settings are stored for homescreen. my homescreen shows /home/user instead of /home/user/Desktop/
<bonhoeffer> hitsujiTMO: jhutchins i'm in business now -- thanks
<hitsujiTMO> bonhoeffer: sweet
<bonhoeffer> the critical hint was to get of 13.10
<ajoul> I just switched from Debian to Ubuntu and I have to say day and night
<ajoul> Ubuntu is so much better in terms of driver support
<ajoul> driver/hardware support
<chris112> ajoul, which debian version where you using?
<ajoul> Latest one, chris112
<zilly> ls
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: in case you are around I am trying to create a multiboot usb so I can install different oses through it. My machines currently is 64 bit capable lenovo but I have 32 bit ubuntu 12.04 installed. I wanted to ask you if I should try 64 bit  and if I will face issues running php, python, java, android adt , mysql, mysql workbench, apache
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: main issue would be with UEFI, so maybe try a legacy install. 64bit is also handier for things like php. 32bit integers in php have a max value of 2^31-1 ~= 2,000,000,000   for 64bit integers will have a max value of 2^63-1 ~= 8,000,000,000,000,000,000   ... depending on the usb as well, some things might be slow to load because of the general slow nature of most USB keys
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I meant that I am trying to create a usb that will contain multiple oses but I wont run it from there. I will use it to install the os on my machine and then use it
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: oh, multiple live isos? can be very tricky to get working. you'd need grub or something to have a boot menu for the individual iso images
<ecdhe> I've got a machine running precise64.  I have a browser running in one desktop, and a terminal running in desktops 2,3, and 4.  Can I make it automatically cycle through the desktops to create a dashboard-like display/
<ecdhe> ?
<Vivekananda> I found this ---http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/72---easyboot---a-grubdos-multiboot-drive-that-is-easy-to-maintain/e2bv1
<Vivekananda> I am just trying to make sure that this usb once created can also allow me to INstall those os on the laptop or not
<ecdhe> My machine is displaying information only-- it doesn't need to accept user input, just cycle through the desktops.
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: i use my phone for such. i've installed drivedroid and can use that to mount the iso mages and serve them over the usb ports
<ecdhe> Even if I could just get the cube-rotate feature to automatically happen every 5 seconds, that would be fine.
<Vivekananda> do you mean you use your phone as live cd or as installers only but no live ?
<hitsujiTMO> ecdhe: chvt
<ecdhe> hitsujiTMO, thanks, I'll look into that.
<hitsujiTMO> ecdhe: chvt <tty numb>                  to be more exact. a cron is out of the question because it's granularity. but you could run a bash script that loops in an infinite loop and sleeps every 5 seconds
<ecdhe> hitsujiTMO, will that change between workspaces (like ctrl-alt- arrow?)
<irreverant> what is a good perf. monitoring tool for ubuntu?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: should I go with 64 bit then for only 4 gig of ram ?
<irreverant> also what are best practices for making sure my computer isnt using up too much diskspace,
<Ben64> if you have a 64bit cpu, you should go 64bit
<irreverant> does it have a swap partition for a swapfile
<hitsujiTMO> ecdhe: in back just create a for loop that infintely cycles $num as 1,2,3,4 calls, chvt $num (or chvt 7 if $num is 4) and sleeps for 5 seconds
<hitsujiTMO> ecdhe: s/back/bash
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: if you have more than 256mbs ram go with 64bit
<ecdhe> hitsujiTMO, sounds good, I'm a bash fiend.
<hitsujiTMO> ecdhe: needs to be run as root too for chvt to work. thats about it
<ecdhe> So I see that `chvt  1' is the command that runs when I type ctrl-alt-f1.
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: okay then I am going with it. One question. I have eclipse setup and everything for 32
<Vivekananda> can I use it with
<Vivekananda> 64 once I get it installed ?
<ecdhe> What I need is a command that correlates to ctrl-alt-arrowkey...
<setxi> I have on bashrc line export CUDA_SAMPLES=/home/mlody/NVIDIA_CUDA-5.5_Samples/NVIDIA_CUDA-5.5_Samples but this varible CUDA_SAMPLES is empty why? I wrote this to console and is varible is working. What is bad?
<hitsujiTMO> ecdhe: ahh sorry. thought you meant swapping vttys
<irreverant> im getting an error the application compbiz has closed unexpectedly and im getting lockups on my box
<irreverant> any ideas?
<glitsj16> ecdhe: if you want to cycle through your workspaces, look into xdotool, that can script pressing any key combo in a similar bash script as hitsujiTMO described
<irreverant> both my cores are getting locked up
<ecdhe> hitsujiTMO, no worries, I appreciate the tip, I'd never seen chvt before.
<ecdhe> glitsj16, thanks for the tip!
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: you can use 32bit apps in a 64bit environment that supports multiarch
<nuclrwastd> ecdhe: I have no experience with it, but maybe a program like wmctrl
<Vivekananda> I have no clue what multiarch means
<ecdhe> nuclrwastd, thanks!
<Vivekananda> but I am hoping that I can worry about it after installing the os
<RedChops> Hey everyone, I'd like to update to 13.10 from 13.04, but my issue is I need to keep xorg-server at its current version due  to a funny driver issue. I've tried to restrict it using apt and another way I can't remember, but every time I go to update the distribution, it marks it for upgrade, is there any way I'm missing to stop this?
<glitsj16> ecdhe: if you want to get deep into compiz scripting (like you mentioned rotating the cube), there's http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Dbus
<irreverant> so compbiz and 12.10 are having troubles?
<Ben64> RedChops: nope, but its likely the bug has been fixed
<RedChops> Ben64, unfortunately it has not, it's on nvidia's end. If I update xorg, gtk wont display fonts
<Ben64> RedChops: optimus?
<RedChops> Ben64, tegra 3
<Ben64> oh, you should be in #ubuntu-arm then
<RedChops> Well, I figured there must be a simple way to hold a package back through distrobution upgrades that isn't arch specific
<jhutchins> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Ben64> RedChops: its not possible, but they may be able to direct you to a solution to the actual problem
<IRC_Jesus> For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.  For God did not send his son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him.  John 3:16-17
<hitsujiTMO> RedChops: holding back xorg would not be something thats supported.
<hitsujiTMO> IRC_Jesus: please refrain from soliciting in this channel
<Icehawk78> My computer froze while playing a video last night, and upon rebooting, it appears to be claiming that I no longer have graphics drivers installed, and I'm unable to play any video files now (well, they'll load, but they show maybe 1 out of every 40 frames, with no sound). Any suggestions on where to start?
<ecdhe> hitsujiTMO, glitsj16, nuclrwastd, thanks to all of you!  I think I'll have this worked out shortly.  Much appreciated!
<RedChops> I wish there could be a fix for this, but there likely wont be until nvidia updates their drivers. Theres some bizarre API issue between them, nvidia only released a hack fix to get it working rudimentarily
<irreverant> this sucks
<irreverant> this realkly really sucks
<glitsj16> ecdhe: welcome, enjoy the rotations
<jdwwatts> Hi anyone familliar with voyager
<hitsujiTMO> jdwwatts: the probe, tv series, the game? you'll have to be more specific
<jdwwatts> Im trying to get the simple recorder to quit popping up on log in
<tru23> Hi, I need some help regarding a black screen problem when I try to boot up Ubuntu livecd
<Icehawk78> Huh. ZAfter attempting to uninstall and reinstall the fglrx drivers... I can no longer log in using the main login screen for a particular user. Other users work fine, but my primary account flashes what appears to be a black terminal screen of some sort, and then returns to the main login page.
<hitsujiTMO> jdwwatts: is this http://linux.voyage.hk/ ? that you are on about?
<jdwwatts> I deleted wndows 8 off and loaded voyager off he ubuntu cd distro
<jdwwatts> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> !info voyager
<ubottu> Package voyager does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> jdwwatts: can you link to this app that you're reffering to? can't find any info
<Guest59281> hallo
<paty25> hola
<ambro718> I dput my package to a bad PPA name and it got rejected, but now I can't dput to the right one.  "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net"
<ambro718> What do I do??
<paty25> sssss
<jdwwatts> It works great I have many things i like about it its based on xf
<jdwwatts> ok
<TJ-> ambro718: increment the version
<paty25> yes
<jdwwatts> http://voyagerlive.org/
<trism> ambro718: delete the .upload file in that dir
<ambro718> trism: there's no .upload
<hitsujiTMO> jdwwatts: thats a distro. it's not supported here. you'll have to contact that distro creator for support
<hitsujiTMO> jdwwatts: we can only support the official ubuntu derivatives here i'm afraid
<ambro718> TJ-: which part of the version would that be? Now I have: 1.999.128-1~raring1
<jdwwatts> Its a small anoyance to have to shut the app off everytime I boot in
<hitsujiTMO> ambro718: 1.999.128-1~raring2
<ambro718> okay thanks
<TJ-> ambro718: ignore me, I was thinking of a server-side reject, you've got a client-side reject because there's a .upload file alongside the .changes file
<jdwwatts> ok
<ambro718> it was a server side reject, I got an email
<TJ-> ambro718: Yes, but it's your client-side dput that is refusing to upload
<ambro718> ah yes there is a blablabla.upload indeed
<adam___> how do I set up cloudprint on Ubuntu for an older printer (HP laser via usb)
<ambro718> will anything bad happen if I remove old entired from the changes file?
<ambro718> *entries
<root__> hello
<TJ-> ambro718: yes
<jdwwatts> i am also running ubuntu 13.10 from the same linux magazine right besidw it on this dell inspiron15 and the only issue i have with it is running a install for family search indexing it runs on voyager but not ubuntu when i run the comand to start the install I get and error
<ambro718> TJ-: what?
<TJ-> ambro718: yes, something bad will happen
<jdwwatts> At any rate I am happier than i was
<ambro718> what??
<TJ-> ambro718: you tell me! if you're not sure, don't touch, or back-up before you do it :)
<ambro718> it's a pain to deal with this, especially when I have to submit packages for 4 or so distro versions every time
<TJ-> ambro718: I have a script to do it
<ambro718> I had it, but I lost it :S
<ambro718> I'll try submitting packages with a single changes entry, see what happens :P
<VoidWhisperer> Woo. I just made the noobiest mistake ever.. locking myself out of my server via ufw
 * VoidWhisperer facepalms
#ubuntu 2014-02-18
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: any out-of-band access?
<jhutchins> ambro718: That's not _too_ newb.
<VoidWhisperer> TJ- nope
<VoidWhisperer> Had to send in a ticket to the support for the server
<VoidWhisperer> :/
<VoidWhisperer> and since it's a dedi I fear I may end up being charged for them to fix this
<hitsujiTMO> \o/ VoidWhisperer: you're host may provide a recover iso that you can boot to to fix the issue
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: I have a script that resets the rules after 5 minutes if I don't touch a known file, for just those occasions
<jcbjoe> hi all im on ubuntu 12.0.4 and trying to adb devices and it shows me offline .. i created a udev rule and did service udev restart
<jcbjoe> same issue
<jcbjoe> any ideas ?
<VoidWhisperer> hitsujiTMO: I just hope I won't be charged for being such a dumbass.
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: Can you cause it to power-cycle? is the rule manual or in the startup config?
<hitsujiTMO> VoidWhisperer: you prob will. but check your control panel for a recover iso first
<VoidWhisperer> TJ- I had ufw
<VoidWhisperer> so I'd assuming on startup
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: urgh :)
<mcphail> jcbjoe: is usb debugging switched on on the device?
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: You don't have KVM over IP?
<VoidWhisperer> Nope.
<hitsujiTMO> VoidWhisperer: what company is it?
<VoidWhisperer> vapornode
<VoidWhisperer> I think the lack of kvm over ip might be a bit of an oversight on my part..
 * TJ- grins ... I've one here you can have ;p
<Vivekananda> is the second option here http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/  the correct one for intel 64 bit laptops or is it just for amd ?
<hitsujiTMO> VoidWhisperer: their website states "Free IPMI / KVM"
<TJ-> Vivekananda: amd64 covers AMD and Intel 64-bit CPUs (except Itaniums)
<Vivekananda> ok
<Vivekananda> TJ-: btw
<Vivekananda> still stuck on the homescreen issue
<jcbjoe> thanks mcphail it was asking to trust computer
<Vivekananda> in case you are around
<Vivekananda> but I am going to re install ubuntu 64 bit now
<Vivekananda> :)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO the Sherlock Holmes of #ubuntu :)
<hitsujiTMO> tj- :P
<VoidWhisperer> hitsuji mine doesn't have one.
<VoidWhisperer> \o/
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: That's a nice pipe too "P"
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: You're not having a good day!
<hitsujiTMO> VoidWhisperer: check your control panel for a recover iso option. any reputable host provides one!
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: Did you block everything? You've not got any connections to any service?
<VoidWhisperer> No, the only thing that i allowed through my game servers and zabbix..
<VoidWhisperer> \o/
<VoidWhisperer> They marked it as in progress
<VoidWhisperer> so they are evidently doing something about it
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: "All our colocation options include free basic remote hands. This includes OS installations, hot swap drive changes, chassis reboots, and many other basic tasks."
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Intel actually licenses the 64bit code with 32bit support from AMD.
<Vivekananda> hmmm okay
<Vivekananda> now I am trying to make a multiboot
<VoidWhisperer> TJ- it's a dedi, not a colo
<VoidWhisperer> I can't afford to colo a server with the cpu I use xD
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: you could do with a switched CDU over IP, too :)
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: Ahhh, OK
<VoidWhisperer> dual l5520s
<VoidWhisperer> those things get expensive very fast
<VoidWhisperer> and they eat power like no tommorow
<hitsujiTMO> VoidWhisperer: they are certainly expensive tho. I hope they don't charge extra
<jhutchins> VoidWhisperer: This page has a script that will load firewall rules and back them out if you don't connect within a time limit:
<VoidWhisperer> if they do I'll pay it because it's my own fault for being a dumbass
<jhutchins> VoidWhisperer: http://www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~dranch/LINUX/TrinityOS/cHTML/TrinityOS-c.html
<jhutchins> VoidWhisperer: You could probably adapt it to ufw.
<Vivekananda> what is multiarch support btw ?
<VoidWhisperer> mmm
<VoidWhisperer> probably
<jhutchins> VoidWhisperer: It should also indicate that you're not the first one who's done this.
<Vivekananda> will I need to install something to get it ? when I go for 64 bit ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: support for multiple architectures
<Vivekananda> how do I get it ?
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: It's to allow things that are only available in 32b format to run.
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: i.e. bith the intel 32bit arch and amd 64bit arc
<TJ-> jhutchins: I think I've just discovered an enhancement feature I can add to UFW :)
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Many people don't need it.
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: atm, its on by default.
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: It's a work in progress and doesn't always work anyway.
<GPHemsley> so... I recently installed a bunch of packages, mostly font-related: http://pastebin.ca/2643215
<GPHemsley> now all my system fonts are screwed up
<GPHemsley> everything—serif, sans-serif, monospace—all shows as an ugly serif font
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: I dont want to get caught with my pants down :(
<GPHemsley> I've reset the fonts to default (though they never changed) and rebuilt the font cache
<Vivekananda> I have to make sure I can run these things :  I wanted to ask you if I should try 64 bit  and if I will face issues running php, python, java, android adt , mysql, mysql workbench, apache
<GPHemsley> I assume it's some international font that somehow wormed its way into being the default for Latin script
<GPHemsley> but I have no idea which one it could be
<Vivekananda> and eclipse and some others I forget
<GPHemsley> I don't know if it somehow overwrote the default Ubuntu fonts, or what
<ubuntu13> Hey, how do you guys find out what desktop manager is running? I mean other than logging out and looking at the list
<TJ-> GPHemsley: I'd suspect the themes causing it
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: The main problems with 64b are usually third-party multimedia things like flash.
<TrentH> Hello everyone.
<GPHemsley> TJ-: Did I install any new themes? I didn't intend to...
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: I don't know about the android stuff, as it might be 32b.
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: The rest having been developed for use with high-end servers work fine.
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu13: if you're running lightdm, it usually dumps the current session to ~/.dmrc
<TJ-> ubuntu13: "echo $GDMSESSION"
<TrentH> Do I need to enable all the Additonal Drivers for my video card to get the thing to work properly?
<V10Energy> i need help. i installed an app that allows me to add applications to auto start and manage them via web interface.. but i forgot what it's called and i forgot what port is used. any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> TrentH: what card dso you have?
<TrentH> AMD 5850
<TrentH> It has 3 drivers availalbe, I enabled one and it was the ATL Fire GL whatever that is. So i'm downloading and enabling the scond one now.
<hitsujiTMO> trench: for 2d related stuff, stich to radeon. if you game install the fglrx
<hitsujiTMO> stick*
<ubuntu13> TJ-, it says "ubuntu" . No "unity" or "gnome" etc
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu13: ubuntu is the session name for unity-3d
<TrentH> hitsujiTMO: There is one problem, I don't know which driver is which. They're listed as Video driver for AMD graphics accelerators. ATI Fire GL, Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<TrentH> It doesn't say which version or anything.
<tiblock> Hi. Is there ubuntu distributive with MATE DE?
<jhutchins> !mate
<TJ-> ubuntu13: really, I suspect "ubuntu" means Unity... I'm on KDE right now and it shows "kde-plasma"
<hitsujiTMO> tiblock: mate is not supported on ubuntu
<tiblock> hitsujiTMO, at all? I can't even install it?
<Nikten> Any news about ubuntu 14.04??
<hitsujiTMO> trench: sorry, i mean the radeon driver is the default open source driver. the proprietary driver is fglrx.
<TJ-> trench?
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | Nikten
<ubottu> Nikten: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<TrentH> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, i'm going to give the fglrx driver a shot.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: weird ass type :P
<ubuntu13> TJ-, Thanks. hitsujiTMO, Thanks
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Oh!!! TrentH ... tab-completion deletion :)
<hitsujiTMO> TrentH: the latest fglrx would be best if you are gaming but has poorer performance for 2d applications
<TrentH> hitsujiTMO: I don't know which drivers are which.
<trism> tiblock: it's in trusty I think
<hitsujiTMO> TrentH: odd that its not giving you the version. are they even dated?
<TrentH> It's a guessing game, lol.
<trism> !info mate-desktop trusty | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<TrentH> hitsujiTMO: Nope, I just opened up addtional drivers and thats what it shows.
<tiblock> trism, thank you. But i think i will install ArchLinux then
<V10Energy>  i installed an app that allows me to add applications to auto start and manage them via web interface.. but i forgot what it's called and i forgot what port is used. any ideas?
<TrentH> V10Energy look in your list of installed applications?
<V10Energy> TrentH: how? what's the command? I am using the server  version
<hitsujiTMO> V10Energy: puppet?webmin?
<TrentH> V10Energy: The command, not sure of have to google it. Search "List all applications installed Ubuntu command line"
<TrentH> Should take care of it.
<V10Energy> hitsujiTMO: nope
<hitsujiTMO> V10Energy: dpkg --get-selections
<V10Energy> hmm
<V10Energy> maybe it's upstart
<V10Energy> does it have a web interface?
<TrentH> V10Energy: What kind of program was it?
<V10Energy> Ohhh
<V10Energy> I found it
<V10Energy> it's Monit
<V10Energy> THXX! <3
<hitsujiTMO> V10Energy: upstart is the init process. doesn't have a web interface. also needs to be scripted rather so not something that easy to manage with a webinterface
<tvin> how can I recover data from RAM under ubuntu?
<zilly> Is there the libglib2.0-dev would have corrupt .so files by default? This is on an ARM system with sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev.
<hitsujiTMO> zilly: possilbe not compiled for that exact architecture
<zilly> hitsujiTMO, I looked and it appears it is only for i386 and x64.
<ubuntu13> tvin, RAM has volatile memory, so don't think it's recoverable.
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: have you restarted the machine/and do you still have acess to it?
<mcphail> zilly: libglib2.0-dev is present on my (ARM) sheevaplug running debian squeeze so it probably should be present in ubuntu. But I'm not sure how complete Ubuntu ARM support actually is these days
<bish0p_> Anyone know a good original gameboy emulator for ubuntu?
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: No, its images I am currently looking at in browser, but source is down and not in cache
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: I want to save the images
<zilly> mcphail, convenient for me [= But thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: screenshot?
<rww> bish0p_: I think I used visualboy advance last time
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: No, pictures bigger then screen
<bish0p_> rww: I tried that, and IDK how to get it working. I apt-get it, then I don't know what to do.
<ubuntu13> tvin, just look at your browser history and follow the google's cache?
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: So I thought maybe I could get the images from my own RAM, but how do I do it?
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: you can't trivially grab something from the ram.
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: find the link to the image and wget it
<rww> bish0p_: there's a GTK+ app in the visualboyadvance-gtk package you perhaps would prefer. once you install that, the program name is gvba
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: What do you mean by link to the image, and what do you mean wget?
<rww> or vba for the non-GTK+ package
<bish0p_> alright, thanks
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: You mean the images url address?
<techhermit> tvin: wget http://linktoimage/image.png
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: I can't save a webpage that is down. If the website wasnt down, I wouldnt need to extract from RAM or something, I could just save it with a right click
<ubuntu13> tvin, try google's cache
<tvin> How?
<ubuntu13> tvin, site:yoursite.tld
<ejv> no backups tvin?
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: also try archive.org
<zilly> Can I use apt-get to install a package using a non-standard dependency? Is that possible?
<ejv> not sure what a non-standard dependency is personally, terminology ftw
<apb1963> I have window artifacts that persist through virtual desktops... any idea how to get ride of them witout reboting or relogging?
<apb1963> sorry for typos... kusing old version of Kvirc (latest in repos)
<ubuntu13> apb1963, use Xchat
<mcphail> zilly: you can use "dpkg -i <package>" to install any random .deb file but it is rarely a good idea and will probably lead to moderate pain
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: Nothing
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: So you dont know of a way?
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: sounds like you're out of luck. are you shure its not in you're cache? after all you are loking at it right now
<apb1963> ubuntu13: ok, will try now
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: To get it from RAM or otherwise use the image on my own PC?
<apb1963> brb
<pjotter> Today I discovered that my AMD videocart is no longer supported under Linux. Even though it is not even that old. So, I kind of had it with AMD. Does anybody know what would be a good videocart in general for Linux/Ubuntu? What would I be looking for?
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: yeah, in memory near as I can tell
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: you can't get it from ram, you can get it from cache if its there, which it should be, unless you're on some site that obfuscates the image
<cuddylier> Has anyone attempted to use SSD cache before and knows a readable guide or a guide they made themselves?
<ubuntu13> tvin, can you see the image now? When did you last "see" it? Before reboot?
<TrentH> Well that sucks, just found out my mouse isn't supported in Ubuntu.
<TrentH> GG Logitech
<ubuntu13> TrentH, Mouse not supported? That can't be!
<TrentH> All I want is 800dpi and "Enhanced Pointer Precision" disabled. To much to ask for Logitech?
<TrentH> ubuntu13: I have a Logitech G400; not friendly with Ubuntu apparently. lol
<tvin> ubuntu13: Yes, I can see the images now, I had the pages with them loaded into browser. But I got distracted and didnt save them right away, latter when I went to do so, I found it was not saving the images because the website was down, it was saving blank image files
<hitsujiTMO> TrentH: happens all the time with logitech. I have a mouse that works windows up to vista. not compatible with windows 7+.  Not even sure how it's possible but they manage to make basic devices incompatible
<TrentH> The mouse works fine, it's just not the DPI buttons etc.
<TrentH> Well that's false, the DPI buttons do change how fast the mouse is moving. Is there perhaps a utility to show what DPI i'm running at?
<tvin> ubuntu13: No reboot, I can still see them, I just can't save them. Well I can "print to file?" but that messes up the images big time, and balloons file size
<ubuntu13> TrentH, I'm currently using the G300. YES you can use it exactly the same way you do in Win. Just use logitec software to tweak it with different presets and they will be saved in the mouse' memore and it will work the same in ANY os/pc
<TrentH> ubuntu13: I.....don't have onboard memory. :P
<ubuntu13> TrentH, Wait I"ll look up your mouse... in a bit
<TrentH> ubuntu13: Thanks man; take your time i'm just downloading updates and other crap I think I might want.
<ubuntu13> tvin, Just take screenshots and save them in your preferable format. What's the big deal anyway?
<DeusDeceit> Hello everybody. Is it normal for a laptop to run at 50 C when the only things that run are chromium with 4 tabs open and xchat irc client?
<tvin> image bigger then screen DeusDeceit
<rww> DeusDeceit: yes
<TrentH> Install Gnome; delete Unity. Ubutnu seems to have went the way of Windows8 make it tablet friendly.
<apb1963> I have window artifacts that persist through virtual desktops... any idea how to get rid of them without rebooting or relogging?
<ubuntu13> tvin, What browser you're using?
<TrentH> apb1963: Install a different gfx driver?
<mcphail> apb1963: i suspect you're not going to get rid of them without restarting X in some way
<tvin> ubuntu13: firefox
<TrentH> tvin: Reset firefox back to default?
<apb1963> TrentH, elaborate please?
<TrentH> apb1963: Open up addtional drivers and see if a different driver is available to you? That's all I can think of.
<apb1963> mcphail, so.... what... service x restart???
<DeusDeceit> rww, thanks, and what is the "normal" temp limits? like min/max, from running nothing to running a 3d game? (broad question but i want to know if the heat is normal)
<TrentH> apb1963: Or restart your PC and see if that helps.
<tvin> TrentH: Excuse me? I dont know what your saying, what does reseting my browser somehow have to do with recovering files from RAM?
<ubuntu13> tvin, And you can see the original image but cannot save it? How can that be?
<TrentH> tvin: You asid your picture was bigger than the rest or something?
<TrentH> I apparently can't great, nevermind.
<rww> DeusDeceit: depends on your hardware and graphics card, and what sensor you're measuring
<mcphail> apb1963: unfortunately restarting x will log you out (which you didn't want to do)
<apb1963> TrentH, Yes, rebooting will fix it... but I prefer not to reboot.... or logout.  I'm in the middle of too many things
<apb1963> mcphail, yeah... so you're saying to logout then.
<rww> DeusDeceit: e.g. Intel Core processors have one temp sensor per core, plus your motherboard possibly has another CPU temp sensor which will measure something different, and then there's the GPU temperatures...
<TrentH> apb1963: Wait until your done with your things and then reboot. That's your ONLY fix.
<tvin> ubuntu13: Because when it saves the image, it redownloads it again, don't ask me why
<tvin> but it cant do that if the site is down
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: What CPU do you have? And are you using a desktop or laptop?
<mcphail> apb1963: it is the only way I ever found to fix video corruption problems
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, Intel® Core™ i7-3537U CPU @ 2.00GHz × 4  that's my cpu and i'm on a laptop
<ubuntu13> tvin, Would be nice to see a screenshot of your problem, if that's not a issue
<mcphail> apb1963: the long term solution seems to be to pick a video driver which won't cause this problem in the first place
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: Your default temps should be around 35-45c. gaming, around 50-55c. Maximum load temps should not exceed 65c. Just my recommendations.
<TrentH> Honestly they'll probably be alot lower than that. But i'm assuming youre having it on your lap and the covers over you and it's absorbing mass amounts of heat while you youtube away.
<rww> depends on the laptop. some are much higher than that, some are lower
<rww> if it's an i7, I'd think higher
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: At 62c programs usually tend to crash and the pc becomes unstable. (On AMD platforms) most Intel users use this as a benchmark for numbers though.
<GPHemsley> OK, I figured it out: It was pango-graphite!
<TrentH> I don't have intel, but I know when I was overclocking at 62-63c my CPU would become unstable and i'd either bluescreen or something would crash. (This was on Windows).
<TrentH> I have a AMD Phenom II 965 @ 3.8ghz
<DeusDeceit> I don't you tube, i do have it at my lap LOL and i do have cover, but i also have a thick paper bellow it like a table so that the air can flow around. also the main opening for the air to leave is completely  uncovered. But even when i have it on the table sometimes it goes crazy on heat, especially the summer... it went up to 80 C
<tvin> ubuntu13: screen shot of what exactly?
<TrentH> It's probably running hot, because I haven't cleaned it in a year. :P
<ubuntu13> tvin, of your browser showing the image which you cannot save
<tvin> ubuntu13: I am not sure you understand what I am talking about if you think I can screen shot it
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: 1st generation desktop i7's are quite happy at 80C. Don't know about laptops
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: The maximum TMP or whatever it's called is 90c + at 90c+ programs will crash, etc etc etc.
<DeusDeceit> I don't own it for a year, and i make sure it's clean
<VoidWhisperer> TJ- i managed to get ipmi
<ubuntu13> tvin, I thought you said you can "see" the image but cannot save it
<VoidWhisperer> although it's resulted in an interesting situation. \o/
<pdave> can anyone suggest a useful programming assignment on ubuntu
<VoidWhisperer> pdave: automate your day-to-day tasks
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: That's for intels, generally ALL of them. So as long as you're below 90 everything is stable. But generally you have a laptop and it's going to overheat and it'll die in 3-4years anyway.
<Kekai> is it possible to downgrade from 13.10 to 12.04 LTS?
<pdave> ok cool
<TrentH> Kekai: You have to reinstall. But you can copy your home folder though.
<OerHeks> Kekai, no.
<pdave> like maybe getting my mail or something and storing them in a file
<tvin> ubuntu13: yes, what of it?
<Kekai> um...
<Kekai> Im confused
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, so is there a way to make it heat less? some software i can use to improve that kind of stuff
<ubuntu13> tvin, so you CAN see the original image or not?
<pdave> or like go to the coffeeshop and buy coffee
<Kekai> one says yes and one says no
<rww> Kekai: downgrades are not supported. at all. regardless of version.
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: Nope.......keep it on a flat surface
<rww> Kekai: and nobody said yes :P
<TrentH> Kekai: You have to reformat your pc/reinstall the OS. but you can COPY the home folder and save some of your stuff.
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, when i'm in windows , it doesn't heat at all... that's why i'm getting suspicions that something is off here in ubuntu.
<pdave> ubuntu is way faster than windows
<DeusDeceit> And I prefer ubuntu 100 times
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: Yay... what's the unusual bit?
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: run the top cmd in term. See how much resources is being used.
<Kekai> I just want everything gone and start fresh
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: You could have a billion programs opened up you don't know about.
<TrentH> Kekai: Then just install 12 from a USB. Won't take long.
<pdave> i couldnt run anything in windows on my i3-2350m processor but ubuntu has made living possible
<Kekai> So I can just wipe my HDD and install 12.04 LTS?
<TrentH> My CPU is sitting at 2% usage with Unitity on 12 LTS. Also using...2.8GB of ram LMFAO
<TrentH> Kekai: That's what you HAVE to do.
<Kekai> ok
<Kekai> Fuck 13.10
<TrentH> Kekai: Goodluck!
<Kekai> Its not my ram
<pdave> i guess i need a coding project
<nelseal> hi i am having a lot of trouble getting a bcm4312-lp wireless card to function properly
<tvin> ubuntu13: I can see it
<Kekai> Its 13.10 being  glitch fest
<pdave> nelseal wht is the problem
<TrentH> Kekai: I was talking to DeusDeceit about memory/cpu usage.
<ubuntu13> tvin, Then why can you take a screenshot?
<ubuntu13> can't
<TrentH> Kekai: When you're on the bleeding edge of an OS. Glitches will happen.
<nelseal> the card is listed in ifconfig and I see modules for it in lsmod, but I don't see any wireless networks listed
<Kekai> :\
<nelseal> and I definitely should.
<Kekai> I just want ubuntu stable
<TrentH> Windows 8, Vista, 7 all had these issues. Every new ubuntu release does.
<pdave> nelseal you may need to download the firmware
<TrentH> ElementaryOS, Mint, all the "latest" builds glitch fest.
<Kekai> Yeah which is why Ill go down to 12.04 LTS
<nelseal> I've made sure it's not blocked by rfkill, it was listed as being blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but I commented it out
<Kekai> And wait a long time for 14.04 LTS
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, are there many programs that come with ubuntu by default that a user might never use but they're still getting started on startup?  Cause this is a fresh installation.
<pdave> look for the firmware put it in the appropriate place and then remove and reinsert the driver module
<nelseal> pdave, I have the firmware downloaded for it using firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: Yep; that's it for ya.
<pdave> ok
<ubuntu13> TrentH, One site says that the G400 does have onboard memory. http://www.gamersedge.co.uk/2012/01/logitech-g400-review/ If that's the case then you SHOULD be able to save profiles using Logitech' Gaming Software in win
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: Did you run TOP in the terminal?
<cylonfrack> I'm having a really hard time trying to create a startup disk in ubuntu. I have the iso downloaded and I'm using the startup disk creator program. I choose the iso and choose the flash drive but it will not let me click "Make Startup Disk". I even tried using the Erase Disk option for the USB drive, but that didn't help.
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, I did
<TrentH> How much memory/cpu usage?
<nelseal> pdave, this is part of the output of my dmesg  :    b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)
<TrentH> ubuntu13: Thanks; I didn't think it had onboard. And honestly I might be running at 800dpi. I know there are programs on windows people have made to check what DPI you're running. Not sure about Ubuntu.
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, Cpu(s):  5.2%us,  1.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 93.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<pdave> ok did you reinsert the driver module
<TrentH> So 5.2% usage not bad.
<ubuntu13> TrentH, The windows software CREATES the profile which are retained in the mouse itself.
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: When does this "heating" start up? Having firefox running etc etc.
<VoidWhisperer> TJ- the ipmi they have has a user with 'no permissions' and a user with 'full permissions'
<VoidWhisperer> so basically they said you can access the console and power control
<TrentH> ubuntu13: I know, do you know of a program to check my current DPI though?
<tvin> ubuntu13: Take a screen shot of what?
<nelseal> pdave yes I think so. I did modprobe -r b43 && modprobe b43
<ubuntu13> TrentH, You can tweak both dpi and polling rates
<VoidWhisperer> but if i change any configuration things related to network and etc I will be charged a $75 administrative fee
<pdave> ok .. seems like you're fine ..
<TrentH> ubuntu13: from the windows software?
<VoidWhisperer> So i basically fixed my firewall and x'd out of the tab
<pdave> are you not able to use the device still
<nelseal> pdave, RIGHT, so that's why I'm sitting here scratching my head. It isn't the hardware switch.
<TJ-> VoidWhisperer: that is weird :)
<VoidWhisperer> TJ- mhm
<VoidWhisperer> but my server works now and i'm not going to touch ipmi again unless i need to reinstall the os
<pdave> hmm ..
<nelseal> pdave, no, the device shows up, the modules are loaded, but I see no wireless networks and I should see plenty. There's a wireless router about 2 feet from this machine.
<ubuntu13> TrentH, it will retain the last used dpi. Just use whatever feels right. My mouse (g300) can store 3 dpi and 3 polling rates. I switch between those using a button on the mouse.
<TrentH> ubuntu13: I see.
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, Sometimes it starts while i run a game, others while i'm just browsing. and others while doing nothing really noticable... I just read about dell laptops and fan problems with ubuntu.
<sashasparrow> hey, i'm having some problems making a game work. any help?
<pdave> nelseal this might help .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/80402/broadcom-bcm4312-not-working
<Kekai> smack your head in the keyboard
<ubuntu13> TrentH, Yes, http://forums.logitech.com/t5/G-series-Gaming-Mice/G400-setttings-saved-on-Mouse/td-p/885808
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: I don't think it should have a heating problem at idle. In your bios make sure the fan is set to always run maybe?
<Kekai> Thats how most programers make games these days
<sashasparrow> i'm not *making* the game. just trying to play it.
<pdave> ok .. that is strange ..
<tvin> ubuntu13: If you mean of the images I wish to preserve, I told you, they are bigger then the screen, they would be incomplete
<mcphail> sashasparrow: tell us about the game and the problems you are having. Then someone might be able to help
<ubuntu13> TrentH, That url only confirms that there's memory in the mouse. I think the settings are retained
<sashasparrow> it's a game called great personality that my friend suggested. i've tried using wine, playonlinux, basically every free software i've heard of, and i keep getting error messages.
<TrentH> ubuntu13: It seems to have reverted back to it's default settings. I now have 5dpi settings instead of 3. lol
<ubuntu13> tvin, Can you or can you not see the entire image in your browser?
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, I have one last question is there a list (How To) with programs that are not absolutely necessary and how to remove them? I don't want stuff that I don't need. It's not just about heating, it's about a light system.
<tvin> ubuntu13: If I scroll
<mcphail> sashasparrow: if this is a Windows game, I'm afraid it isn't on topic for this channel
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: Are you using unity desktop?
<tvin> ubuntu13: Not all at once, too big
<sashasparrow> okay, what channel should i go to?
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, Yup
<ubuntu13> tvin, So you don't know how to zoom out?
<ubuntu13> tvin, CTRL -
<tvin> ubuntu13: Then the picture will be smaller
<tvin> I want it full sized
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: Try install LXDE, KDE, Gnome. That should make your laptop use less resources.
<sashasparrow> i guess i'll just look it up
<ubuntu13> tvin, I just want to see the "problem" you are having in saving the image which you can SEE.
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: Then google "How to make Ubuntu faster by disabling services" and that will get you off to speed on boosting things too.
<DeusDeceit> TrentH, I will. Thanks for your time :)
<ubuntu13> tvin, The image is in your browser's cache. Go there and copy it.
<TrentH> DeusDeceit: No problem, after you install Gnome or something you have to restart. And it will ask you which DE(Desktop Enviroment) you want to use. You can revert back anytime by logging out and changing it.
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: it would be a shame if you had to switch to a low-resource distro when you're running an i7...
<kdworak> hello
<TrentH> mcphail: He just doesn't want his laptop to overheat.
<Kekai> <TrentH> DeusDeceit: Then google "How to make Ubuntu faster by disabling services" and that will get you off to speed on boosting things too.
<Kekai> Preaload helps
<TrentH> Yeah, that program too. lol
<Kekai> its a daemon that loads up apps at startup
<icedwater> Hello! Sometimes when I open or close LibreOffice Calc/Impress, windows on other workspaces get dumped onto a single one. Has this happened to others before?
<kdworak> hello everyone, can anyone explain what this means: "root's path should never include the current directory (./)" ??
<Chaser> Hi, I was trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a vmware workstation. Tried configuring a static IP address via Network Manager. Was able to add IP address, network mask, and gateway, how ever as soon as I try to enter DNS server addresses the save button greys out. The save button greys out unless I enter a DNS server with in the same network subnet as IP which I find it strange.
<mcphail> TrentH: switching desktop environment isn't a very robust fix
<tvin> ubuntu13: yeah but I dont know how to screen shot it for you, and no, it isnt in my browser cache that I can see
<TrentH> mcphail: It gets rin of unitity bloatware though. :D
<kdworak> hello everyone, can anyone explain what this means: "root's path should never include the current directory (./)" ??
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, To be honest I don't really need much out of an OS so i wouldn't mind switching. Just a browser and the ability to run 3D apps. the rest for me is console/vim/e.t.c .e.t.c
<Pici> kdworak: roots $PATH should never contain .
<ubuntu13> tvin, How do you know it's not in the cache?
<mcphail> TrentH: running Unity on an old AMD 3700+ with no problems ;)
<kdworak> Pici, so when im in root and i want to go to cd into / to never use . infront of it??
<nelseal> pdave, it appears that the b43legacy driver is enabled when I took a look at /var/log/jockey.log
<TrentH> mcphail: You don't count.
<icedwater> kdworak: no, it just means that root should not be able to run stuff in the current directory.
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, btw, i do think that unity is the best desktop ever. I'm so accustomed to it's shortcuts that, THAT would be a shame indeed to give away.
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: if you're running vim I assume you're a developer and, if you're a developer, you're going to need something which is stable when compiling...
<icedwater> Unless explicitly stated.
<kdworak> icedwater hmm i think i get it
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: are the fans coming on as the laptop heats up?
<kdworak> so basically there should be nothing executable when in /
<icedwater> No, there can be. You just don't want to run it by default, especially as root.
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, the fans seem to have a life of their own, sometimes they start and then they never stop
<kdworak> oh ok
<kdworak> ok that makes enough sense for now
<kdworak> im on chapter 1 of lpic lol
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, but the heat remains. And when that happens... omg, THAT NOISE :/
<kdworak> thx for the anwsers!
<icedwater> For instance, if you accidentally download a program called bash which does dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda into your main directory...
<ubuntu13> tvin, just zoom out so the entire image fits in the browser. Then press the PrtScr button on your keyboard. Then the image will get saved in your preferred location. Or you could paste it in your image editor and then save it. Then upload it to any image hosting site and share the url here
<icedwater> Try to get it executed as a normal user and you get slapped in the face. Metaphorically.
<kdworak> got it
<icedwater> If you sudo and do something there, and accidentally run that program..
<icedwater> So you should be allowed to do what you want, but only if it is what you want.
<Icehawk78> After a reboot, my system details shows no graphics card listed and under the graphics section, it lists nothing for a driver, and fallback for the experience. The card is still working as a display, but nothing requiring OpenGL or anything similar will load, and running anything related to fglrx gives me errors. (Running 12.04/Radeon HD 3450 gfx)
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: not good. what is the laptop model?
<kdworak> alright ill just remember not to do it
<icedwater> i.e. Linux always assumes "this is what you want, OK." instead of assuming you don't know better.
<icedwater> :P
<kdworak> yeah +y for the win
<maph> can anyone help to install ubuntu on an EUFI machine?
<kdworak> thanks icedwater!
<maph> it has been a while since i purchased a new computer
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, dell inspiron 17r 5721
<maph> i didnt realize they changed the boot chips
<maph> hello?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: you on latest BIOS?
<Xuisce> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Xuisce> ah
<Xuisce> :)
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, yes
<maph> ok great. how do configure another boot option besides windows8
<maph> my USB DVD is not showing up
<wiak> i need a little help
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, the thing is that whatever i describe here is only when i run ubuntu. Thats why I came here to find a solution. I don't think it's the laptop itself
<wiak> do anyone know what can *hang* ubuntu after login screen?
<wiak> i only get wallpaper and mouse, no gui
<wiak> using ubuntu studio 13.10 amd64, happend after apt-get upgrade
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, I did google about it, I can see others with the same issues, but there's no solution that actually does it. at least i haven't found one.
<basketball> i have an iso file at /home/harris/Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<basketball> how do i burn that to a dvd to make a live disk
<apb1963> mcphail, how do I find a video driver that won't cause this problem?   I'm using a Radeon X300 Card, RV370 with OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<maph> how do you enter a new boot option for a USB CDrom in EUFI?
<tvin> ubuntu13: Doesn't prntscr save to clipboard? Again if I zoomed out I would be shrinking the image, I want it full sized
<Kekai> no
<basketball> using terminal
<Kekai> You need to Printscrn, the click "Copy to clipboard"
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: I think the biggest question is whether it is an Ubuntu issue or a Linux-in-general issue. A quick bit of googling here suggests Dell are washing their hands...
<tvin> so what does printcrn do if not copy to clipboard? and where do I click this copy to clipboard?
<maph> how in the heck do you boot from a USB CDrom with a new school EUFI laptop?
<tvin> kekai
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, from what i read there's a kernel issue. but some say they fixed it with one or another way. I tried stuff, the problem is still here.
<ubuntu13> tvin, the image won't die if you take a screenshot. If you don't want to do that then just get it from cache. If you need help with using firefox then please visit #firefox
<maph> there is no option to boot anything other than win8
<XHEART24> Hi everyone, Can a video card Quadro 600 Nvidia work on a Dell optiplex 2.o memory, intel celeron 2.40ghz, graphics intel 865g x86/mmx/sse2 32 bit OS disk 38.3?
<Kekai> <tvin> so what does printcrn do if not copy to clipboard? and where do I click this copy to clipboard?
<mcphail> apb1963: you're not going to like my suggestion, I suspect. I moved away from ATi/AMD altogether to nvidia because of the constant screen corruption issues on both the open source and proprietary drivers
<tvin> Kekai: Why are you parroting me?
<Kekai> Depending on what version you have, tvin, Prntscrn can do many things. it will bring up a menu  ater the screenshot is taken.
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: do you have a link?
<luxgeek> Hey all, BIG problem. need to use monodevelop and was having problems getting it to work after installing it from cli...so I used synapitc to uninstall everything monodevelop AND mono and just reinstalled monodevelop from cli and let it install whatever it needed...
<Kekai> tvin: here you can save to your PC or copy to clipboard
<ulkesh> mcphail: agreed, i just bought a geforce 780gtx just for its better support at this point
<luxgeek> but I'm still getting: Unhandled Exception:
<luxgeek> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'Mono.Addins, Version=0.6.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=0738eb9f132ed756' or one of its dependencies.
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, for solutions?
<mcphail> DeusDeceit: the link to the page about the kernel issue would be good
<luxgeek> So I went and installed pretty much everything libmono-addins (even the dev stuff) and am still getting this error...I've googled this and am mot finding any solutions...
<XHEART24> quadro works well with ubuntu 12.04lts?
<XHEART24> quadro 600 video card
<luxgeek> really need help here...I need monodevelop for doing school projects...in c#
<king_huon> mono is the dot net on linunx thingy?
<king_huon> lol
<king_huon> goods lucks!
<ulkesh> luxgeek: while I've seen mono work fine on linux, it may be better to run a virtual machine running windows and just use visual studio on that
<luxgeek> king_huon: yeah...I've had it working on several diff installs...even an older ubuntu 12
<maph> i dont have any options to boot from DVD in this EUFI
<DeusDeceit> mcphail, this is not the page that i am talking about but just a random one with similar stuff, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=955361 dell again different model tho.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 955361 in kernel "Fan Will Not Stop: Dell Inspiron 15R 5521" [Unspecified,Closed: insufficient_data]
<mcphail> XHEART24: looks as if the Quadro 600 has been supported in the proprietary linux drivers since 2010 so should be good
<luxgeek> ulkesh: Bite your tongue sir! How can you even utter a reference to MS in this forum! :P
<ulkesh> luxgeek: because it's practical for your situation :)
<maph> please help me or i will be stuck with w8
<king_huon> :(
<XHEART24> mcphail, did you get to see my pc specs?
<luxgeek> ulkesh: Besides, I've never had this problem running it before now...I've installed and used it on many different linux installations...
<king_huon> I would try and instlal mono the way the mono site itself step by steps it
<ulkesh> luxgeek: then i'm sorry i can't help, and good luck
<king_huon> attention to detail
<king_huon> can help
<XHEART24> i also have a dell monitor not lcd
<ulkesh> maph: could you instead make a bootable USB drive of the install and try booting to that instead?
<luxgeek> ulkesh: I would rather use stone and chisel than ANY MS product...unless there's absolutely, positively irreconcilably any other solution...
<maph> nothing is in the boot options except windows secure boot
<tvin> prntscrn can do many things, like copy stuff not shown on screen?
<luxgeek> king_huon: But that is the non-package way and often breaks stuff...but if I must I must eh? :/
<maph> why wouldnt the DVD even come up in the bios?
<maph> please dont tell me they lock out other OSs now
<king_huon> hey
<ulkesh> luxgeek: yet you're using a MS-based product in school...i'm not going to discuss this in this room, it's fine you don't like MS, but sometimes you need to be practical to yield a solution...good luck with your mono issue
<king_huon> always go with projects own tested way
<mcphail> XHEART24: please ask in the channel rather than /msg. Thanks
<ubuntu13> tvin, how old are you?
<luxgeek> ulkesh: Sorry, I have used VS some last semester but it is SUCH a pain to run a VM since their such a resource hog...
<king_huon> never get hung up ona distros way
<XHEART24> ok
<king_huon> gods i love myself
<ulkesh> maph: you probably need to see if you can disable that windows secure boot option (if possible)
<mcphail> XHEART24: what is your question...?
<maph> i did
<luxgeek> ulkesh: No I don't use it in school...I bting my laptop and use my own stuff :)
<luxgeek> * I bring my
<XHEART24> do you think the quadro nvdia video card can improve the video visual on my pc?
<ulkesh> luxgeek: my point is that you're learning C#, an MS product...offtopic so i'll be done now
<mcphail> XHEART24: depends what you need it for but it should offer advantages over the intel graphics in most situations
<luxgeek> ulkesh: I hear ya. I wouldn't be if it wasn't a required course. Believe me.
<maph> launch CSM is enabled, secure boot is disabled
<XHEART24> ok thank you mcphail for the help! this channel always helps me and thank to you guys I have been able to work with Ubuntu. Thank you all on the support team!
<apb1963> mcphail, hmm... driver says it's fully supported... so sad :(
<maph> i dont understand... all the tutorials show a USB option showing up
<apb1963> mcphail, can I restart kwin w/out making a mess?  How?
<ulkesh> maph: i've heard of some manufacturers locking the system down to secure uefi...i'm not sure if there's a solution (assuming that's your issue)...i'll leave it to more experienced help here, but i would suggest if for some reason the DVD isn't bootable, to try a USB drive...just an option
<king_huon> I love iceWM reiserFS and the firefox!
<king_huon> :)
<king_huon> balanced trees!
<ulkesh> maph: meaning USB stick (not USB DVD drive)
<maph> i dont even know if i have one
<mcphail> apb1963: "supported" and "AMD graphics" are mutually exclusive, I'm afraid. Their drivers are awful on Linux and barely any better on Windows IMHO
<ulkesh> maph: gotcha, well was only an option
<XHEART24> +
<camtheman256> I've got a problem with logging in to to Ubuntu GNOME. GDM is unresponsive, and I can't do anything
<camtheman256> The mouse and keyboard are unresponsive, but everything else seems fine
<mcphail> camtheman256: how can you tell...?
<camtheman256> mcphail: that the mouse and keyboard are unresponsive?
<mcphail> camtheman256: no -that everything else is fine!
<camtheman256> mcphail: well, they work in the BIOS.
<camtheman256> mcphail: ohh, I know because the screensaver appears to work
<camtheman256> mcphail: and when I hold the power button for 2 seconds the screen turns on again
<mcphail> camtheman256: does ctrl-alt-f2 take you to a terminal?
<camtheman256> mcphail: nope, tried that
<EaterOfLettuces>  I can't click at the boxes from the flash player settings.
<apb1963> mcphail, amazing... restarting kwin doesn't fix it
<EaterOfLettuces>  How can I fix that?
<mcphail> camtheman256: what about Magic-SysRq keys? does ctrl-sysrq-REISUB reboot?
<mcphail> *alt
<ulkesh> EaterOfLettuces: sometimes the focus doesn't work right in the Flash Player settings control panel, you  may have to click away, then click in again (at least in the past I've seen that work)
<camtheman256> mcphail: I don't think I have an sysrq key. or else I don't know what you're talking about
<EaterOfLettuces>  Not working.
<EaterOfLettuces>  And I can't tab into the accept button.
<EaterOfLettuces>  I need to give permission for the site to access my phone/camera.
<ulkesh> EaterOfLettuces: oh this is on a phone?
<mcphail> camtheman256: print-screen does the same thing: http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<EaterOfLettuces>  Nope, laptop.
<kostkon> EaterOfLettuces, known problem in unity, use the web version of the flash settings manager. google "flash settings manager"
<camtheman256> mcphail: oh, right the sysrq key
<camtheman256> mcphail: I know what you mean
<ulkesh> EaterOfLettuces, kostkon: my apologies, I thought he was referring to the web version :)
<camtheman256> mcphail: so, ctrl-sysrq- and then what?
<king_huon> anyone here hit that numa momogdb linux wal yet?
<king_huon> woooo nellly
<king_huon> I knew I wasnt lying when I said try freebsd
<kostkon> ulkesh, no need to apologise for that :P
<mcphail> camtheman256: (don't do this on the machine you're typing from...) hold alt-sysrq then press REISUB slowly
<ResQue> where can i find more info on the linux and initrd commands that is used to start linux? i would like to know how to use them correctly and why different distros seems to have different arguments
<camtheman256> mcphail: no i'm not typing from the computer that is broken, but ok. I'll try that. so, alt-sysreq-R-E-I-S-U-B?
<king_huon> ResQue: in the dont worry about it dictionary
<mcphail> camtheman256: yep. Keep alt-sysrq held down throughout
<Vivekananda> I have an OS freshly installed and all set
<camtheman256> mcphail: ok, trying now....
<Vivekananda> is there a way I can copy it somewhere so later on if I dont like the new install I can copy it back with all the present settings ?
<camtheman256> mcphail: do i need to hold the REISUB too?
<EaterOfLettuces>   The web setting manager is not doing anything fo rme.
<mcphail> camtheman256: just press them one at a time quite slowly
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: you can dd/clone the drive/partition
<basketball> hey when i am using startup disk creater why wont my dvd show up
<king_huon> try crdtools
<pvl1> hey all. im trying to find and add the intel corp root ca. i dont know how to do either. ive googled for the ca but im not getting any hits
<king_huon> er whats the dvd verion of that? i forogts
<kostkon> Eagleman, might be blocked by firefox. click on the shield icon in the address bar to unblock it
<basketball> oh never mind
<kostkon> oops
<camtheman256> mcphail: no luck. computer went into screensaver before i had the chance to do it, so im rebooting to try agian
<kostkon> EaterOfLettuces, ^^
<basketball> glitsj16,  are you on
<camtheman256> mcphail: didn't work before
<mcphail> camtheman256: screensaver shouldn't stop it working. If you're computer doesn't reboot when you type that sequence it is fair to assume the keyboard is being completely ignored
<camtheman256> mcphail: didnt work. seems that it is being ignored
<hitsujiTMO> camtheman256: one thing to do is try the sequence again... but do it slowly
<mcphail> camtheman256: the next step would be to check dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any clues. Can you ssh into the machine?
<camtheman256> no, but I have a recovery disk
<EaterOfLettuces>  Now chrome is not working and I can't test another browser.
<camtheman256> mcphail: that I can use to browse the file system
<JohnBobSmith> hello everyone.
<camtheman256> mcphail: dang, I should've installed xrdp. haha. then i could rdp into the machine
<mcphail> camtheman256: Ha!
<JohnBobSmith> I have installed Ubuntu Server 12.04, everything works, I just don't know what to do from there.
<JohnBobSmith> I have Xubuntu installed
<JohnBobSmith> as the GUI
<camtheman256> hitsujiTMO: I'll do the sequence again SLOWLY. real slowly
<JohnBobSmith> How would I set this up for websites?
<Stainedhat> JohnBobSmith: install apache or nginx
<mcphail> camtheman256: i'm afraid I'm going to have to go to bed as it's 2am here but hopefully someone can take you forward if you can get a copy of the log files
<camtheman256> mcphail: ok thx
<JohnBobSmith> I have LAMP installed (Linux, apache, MySQL, and PHP) but I dont know how to configure it I guess
<Stainedhat> JohnBobSmith: Place your files in /var/www/ then browse to them by using either your servers hostname or it's IP address
<JohnBobSmith> okay
<JohnBobSmith> thats it?
<JohnBobSmith> also, how do i secure the server?
<JohnBobSmith> I want it to be public, having acess to the internet on port 80, but everything else needs to be locked down.
<Stainedhat> JohnBobSmith: No, there is a LOT more to running webservers and securing the server is a much larger process that requires some experience with PHP, MySql, iptables (firewall), and file permissions
<Stainedhat> JohnBobSmith: Join ##security or #networking for help in those areas
<basketball> TJ-,
<mrdeb> yes hi
<mrdeb> i am here
<king_huon> anyone here a project based linux consultant? can reccomend a site to find projects?
<pfifo> VLC pauses for a few nanoseconds between tracks, how can I get that to stop
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | king_huon try ##linux   such a question of off topic for this channel
<ubottu> king_huon try ##linux   such a question of off topic for this channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<king_huon> k
<camtheman256> In my var/log/Xorg.0.log, it says its 'evdev' is configuring my power button as a keyboard
<camtheman256> I'm not really sure how evdev would think to configure my power button as a keyboard
<JesseH> Having an issue, it seems that I can't read the files on the DVDs I have. I put the thing in and it says "Blank Disc" or something like that.
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: hmm I mightdo just that
<Vivekananda> once I finish troubleshooting a few problems
<maph> so i found a USB pen, and i followed the directions on your support pagem which offered a windows app, which apparently does not work well in WINE
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: clonezilla is a popular tool for such
<xangua> JesseH: you mean movie dvd's¿
<maph> how do you make a bootable usb pen ?
<Vivekananda> yes I have an external drive and I will dd the os on it
<Vivekananda> and then install the 64 bit
<Vivekananda> can I dd the os while running it ?
<JesseH> xangua, I can't see any files on these. And no like DVDs you get at walmart.
<JesseH> Blank ones
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: no. you need to be another environment for imaging
<Beldar> maph, what are you trying to boot with the pen?
<Vivekananda> shoot
<nelseal> I am having a horrible time trying to get a BCM4312-LPPHY wireless card working with 12.04
<nelseal> Is anyone here an expert with this kind of thing, I really need some help.
<Beldar> !broadcom | nelseal
<ubottu> nelseal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nelseal> Beldar, I've been through a ton of that stuff.
<Beldar> nelseal, helps than to say what you tried already and the problems you are having.
<nelseal> This problem is something deeper, something I'm missing or don't have the expertise to recognize.
<fhenning09> Hello guys, my issue is very simple I have managed to figure out how to get pipelight working in chrome /w chromecast but having trouble finding where and how to edit and configure my iptables for uPnP so Netflix will work via chromecast extension in chrome browser keep getting connection unsupported error google led me to this : http://tinyurl.com/kygnr5c
<tru23> Hi all, I'm having a problem with installing 13.10. I'm only having a black screen, even using any kind of modeset, acpi and apci settings
<nelseal> I've tried going the STA route with Broadcom drivers, I've tried using the open source stuff
<cuddylier> What is the best way to see my current read/write load?
<cuddylier> For my Hard Drive
<tru23> 12.10 works fine with nomodeset, and i cant seem to find out why
<tru23> 12.04* sryx
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I am following instructoins here ( not really completely ubuntu ) http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/114 . I executed command 3. Should it do something ? I did not see anything happen
<Vivekananda> or anyone else if you care to, please respond
<Stainedhat> cuddylier: maybe try vmstat?
<Pici> Vivekananda: for most linux commands, no output means that it worked.  you typically only get something back if something unexpected happened.
<maph> thank you baby!
<cuddylier> I did 'iotop' however it shows disk read as 0 constantly whenever I know files are being read..
<cuddylier> Is that normal?
<Vivekananda> Pici: I ran that command ( no 3) and in the partitioned drive I dont see any new files
<maph> ok, the USB pen works
<Vivekananda> should I see any grub files?
<tru23> Vivekananda are you trying to create a flash drive with multiple distros on it?
<Vivekananda> tru23: yes :)
<Vivekananda> I want ubuntu 32 and 64 bits
<Pici> Vivekananda: from the instructions it is installing it into the mbr, you won't see that by doing an ls on it
<Vivekananda> and one or two others
<tru23> Vivekananda wouldn't this do the work? (not tried it under linux though)
<tru23> Vivekananda http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<tru23> at the bottom you see the .deb package
<Vivekananda> yes and this app is just a little advanced ( as they claim) of that
<Vivekananda> tru23: also I was hoping to create a flash drive that install an os on a new system
<Vivekananda> whether or not it can run it is fine by me
<tru23> or there's another one here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<tru23> it's a similar thing, runs under linux
<Vivekananda> tru23: did you look at my link too ? It claims a few things and I liked  it so using it
<Vivekananda> nothing wrong with mine too right ?
<tru23> I'm reading through it
<Kekai> hello
<Kekai> My Ubuntu 12.04 LTS live USB freezes at the "Try Ubuntu/Instal ubuntu screen."
<tru23> It looks okay, but I always try to find a GUI solution, less chance to fail:D
<Kekai> My Ubuntu 12.04 LTS live USB freezes at the "Try Ubuntu/Instal ubuntu screen." Any Idea why>
<Kekai> I used the Startup disk creator
<z1haze> is it possible, if im moving servers to transfer all of my information from 1 box to the next?
<z1haze> without having to worry about uploading it on my terrible upload
<Vivekananda> tru23: lol
<xjkx> [FTP] I have my files in /home/user/public_html which is all the files of my website (no I dont run the site on my machine) so when lets say I change a banner.jpeg, when I go to filezilla, it doesn't know I modified this banner.jpeg ! So I have to send it manually. But what if I changed more and forgot what ? Now I gotta send the whole folder just so I have it updated as I want. Isn't there a smart way to deal with this ? Like ubuntuone, or dropbox, that files a
<Vivekananda> then you belong to window land . not for using the gui but for saying gui is less likely to fail than cli
<Vivekananda> :)
<Vivekananda> before I log out and try my new flash drive
<Vivekananda> please tell me someone how to reset homescreen preferences and stuff. the problem is my homescreen is showing /home/user/  rather than /home/user/Desktop  and also Deskto/ is gone form my nautilus sidebar
<Kekai> May I receive some help?
<Vivekananda> Kekai: did you verify the checksum
<Kekai> how do I do that?
<Kekai> i forgot
<Vivekananda> I mean did you create it from your running system
<Vivekananda> or
<Vivekananda> from an iso
<Kekai> I downloaded an iso from the site for 12.04 LTS and used the startup disk creator
<Kekai> It just hangs at the try ubuntu screen for a long time then freezes
<blueingr1ss> Hi, Have anyone installed USB Disk ChromeOS from ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | blueingr1ss
<ubottu> blueingr1ss: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<phuh> Question: Bitbucket is free, github costs a bit. Is there a strong reason for an enterprise to host their code on GitHub over Bitbucket?
<miseria> "ajedrez batalla entre negros y blancos, al final del final el blanco no tendra peones y el negro prevalecera" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<Vivekananda> Kekai: I am not very knowledgeable about this stuff
<Vivekananda> as am still learning
<Vivekananda> but it might be that your download was corrupt
<Vivekananda> for future ref always check an OS iso download
<Kekai> I am trying to redownload it
<Vivekananda> okay
<Vivekananda> once it is done
<Vivekananda> what is the os you are running right now ?
<Kekai> Ubuntu 13.10
<Kekai> I am gonna wipe my HDD
<SchrodingersScat> !info md5sum | Kekai
<ubottu> Kekai: Package md5sum does not exist in saucy
<Kekai> So what can I do?
<SchrodingersScat> !info coreutils | Kekai
<ubottu> Kekai: coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.20-3ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 2370 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<SchrodingersScat> Kekai: anyway, md5sum /foo/bar/file.iso will give you the md5sum, and if the site uses a different hash then you can try that too with sha*sum, etc.
<Kekai> im not a geek, so try to dumb this down as possible
<Kekai> im sorry, im really confused
<Bashing-om> Kekai: ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM ...
<blueingr1ss> ubottu, i can't find any documents about that....
<ubottu> blueingr1ss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blueingr1ss> ubottu, 1+3= ?
<ubottu> blueingr1ss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blueingr1ss> ubottu, usb chromeOS how to...
<ubottu> blueingr1ss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> !botabuse | ubottu
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Vivekananda> Kekai: basically you try to ascertain if the downloaded iso is good
<Kekai> okay
<Vivekananda> so you open a terminal and type : md5sum  my.iso
<SchrodingersScat> blueingr1ss: that last one was actually meant for you, but anyway, what's your actual question? what are you trying to do? what stage are you on? whats going on?
<Vivekananda> where my.iso should refer to your iso . it can be like /home/user/my.iso
<Bashing-om> Kekai: ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Vivekananda> then you press enter and allow it a little time and then a big hash ( alphanumeric long string) will show
<Kekai> I get that much from the site
<Kekai> and I use the webpage to look up the hash
<SchrodingersScat> Kekai: do they match?
<Vivekananda> now you compare that to the correct one from here --- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes . also going with the latest is the advice
<Vivekananda> ut I personally would say go with lts coz I do that
<Kekai> idk Im still downloading
<Vivekananda> and it has longer support
<Kekai> I am using the LTS
<Kekai> thats what I am going for
<Vivekananda> 13.10 is not lts 12.04 is
<Kekai> I loved LTS becuase it ran smooth on this netbook
<Kekai> I know
<Kekai> I am wiping this netbook and putting LTS on it
<genious> LTS is the best
<Kekai> By the time Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is outdated
<Kekai> I assume Ill have a new high end computer
<Kekai> well I have $200
<Kekai> so..
<Vivekananda> lol sure you might have money cozlts has still a couple of years to go
<genious> i spent 200 on a thinkpad x300
<genious> im running lts on it
<Kekai> Im savng up a couple grand for a 1TB HDD with 12GB ram
<genious> it is soooooo smooth
<Kekai> I have a steam library
<Kekai> well one game
<con-man> how do I hide the sidebar in ubuntu but on just one monitor?
<Vivekananda> anyone care to tell me how to correct my problem  ?  please tell me someone how to reset homescreen preferences and stuff. the problem is my homescreen is showing /home/user/  rather than /home/user/Desktop  and also Deskto/ is gone form my nautilus sidebar
<psusi> Kekai, 12.04 will be outdated when 14.04 lts comes out in 2 months
<Kekai> but its supported till 2017
<psusi> sure... but outdated
<genii> psusi: However, it will still be supported for 3 more years
<Kekai> thats what people said about XP when vista came
<herpderphurr> Vivekananda: I think you can mess with your bookmarks in Bookmarks -> Edit Bookmarks
<Kekai> but then people ran back to Vista because problems
<blueingr1ss> SchrodingersScat, need some document/guide to install ChromeOS from ubuntu to a USB disk. thanks.
<Kekai> So peoples versions of outdated mean nothing to me
<viper_67> Vivekananda, you could try  to reset unity
<Kekai> if it works properly, its not outdated
<genious> kekai true
<herpderphurr> Hey everyone. I use ecryptfs, and I've noticed that it gets auto-unmounted while I'm logged in every once in a while. How do I stop it from auto-unmounting unless I log out or with ecryptfs-unmount-private?
<Kekai> XP was "Outdated" when vista came out
<Kekai> but Vista was borked
<Kekai> so people used XP
<Kekai> 14.04 can be broken for a long while
<Vivekananda> viper_67: isnt there a simple setting like ( someone was telling me ) a .gnome or .something file that I can remove and the homescreen settings would reset
<Vivekananda> it is only homescreen that is bad
<Vivekananda> the rest is working fine
<Kekai> just because its new doesn't mean fixed and raring to go
<viper_67> Vivekananda, open a terminal by pressing ctl+alt+t and type sudo unity --reset
<viper_67> Vivekananda, that should solve those issues
<Vivekananda> hmmm okay lemme try
<viper_67> Vivekananda, it restores unity back to default settings and desn't mess with your files
<Kekai> SO my MD5sum matches up
<Kekai> now what?
<Kekai> do I use the startup disk creator to make a Live USB?
<genious> yes
<genious> kekai
<Kekai> Hopefully it works this time
<viper_67> Vivekananda, did that fix your desktop and icon issues?
<con-man> how do I hide the sidebar in ubuntu but on just one monitor?
<con-man> !ubotut
<con-man> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<con-man> !ubotu | botabuse
<ubottu> botabuse: please see above
<con-man> !ubottu | botabuse
<glitsj16> con-man: you can do that with ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager), you need to install it if you haven't already: sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager .. run it: ccsm .. and look for the Unity Plugin .. 2nd tab 'Launcher' and look for the 'Hide Launcher' and 'Launcher Monitors' entrees to set it up the way you like .. just be carefull in ccsm, if you're not happy with the changes, use the reset icon next to each setting
<glitsj16> *sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gustav> Hello, hello. What's a video service that works on Ubuntu?
<gustav> Movies...
<con-man> glitsj16, cheers
<glitsj16> np
<Vivekananda> I tried unity --reset
<Vivekananda> still am getting /home/ shown instead of Desktop/
<Vivekananda> viper_67:
<viper_67> Vivekananda, unity --reset-icons
<viper_67> Vivekananda, or you could reinstall unity all together
<Vivekananda> viper_67: hmm
<Vivekananda> yes that is a solution but I am about to attempt an install of a 64 bit ubuntu
<Vivekananda> let us se ehow that goes
<viper_67> Vivekananda, from tty1 try this that way you don't glitch out
<rileyvrh> i have a 64 bit version installed on my acer laptop
<viper_67> ctl+alt+f1 opens a virtual terminal - full screen terminal with text only. sudo apt-get update
<viper_67> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<viper_67> sudo apt-get install unity
<Flat4ForLife> hellooooooooo
<viper_67> Vivekananda, to return to unity or (GUI) after if it doesn't ctl+alt+f7
<roasted> hello friends. I have an HTML file I'd like to be able to launch through Firefox via terminal. I'm drawing a blank on how I would do this. Any ideas?
<roasted> nevermind, duh. firefox /path/to/file
<viper_67> roasted, lol I was like hell get there as soon as he types it out.
<Vivekananda> viper_67: hmmm I did not get what you said here -- , to return to unity or (GUI) after if it doesn't ctl+alt+f7
<roasted> viper_67: if only custom keyboard shortcuts would work...
<Flat4ForLife> hes saying push ctl alt f7 to return to the GUI
<Flat4ForLife> instead of terminal
<roasted> viper_67: ah, need to log out and back in in 13.10. lame :<
<khushildep> Hello all. I seem to be a bit at a loss for this but what's the command line for logout  from current Xsession?
<Flat4ForLife> did you try exit
<viper_67> roasted, yea, and they should work fine after that
<roasted> viper_67: it was weird because I actually set the keyboard shortcuts and rebooted and they didn't work. Then just now I log out, back in, and they work.
<khushildep> yeah but I'm using xmonad and it doesn't actually restart my X session
<Flat4ForLife> well then you do a startx i assume
 * Flat4ForLife isnt sure on xmonad just thinking simple terms here
<XHEART24> what tool i can use to see if my files on ubuntu 12.04 lts are ok?
<Flat4ForLife> what do you mean by "OK"
<XHEART24> i installed a video card and the system seems slow and i had to reboot several times inclussive using a recovery mode
<XHEART24> the updates are ok
<Flat4ForLife> so after the video card install, did you install new drivers?
<viper_67> roasted, that's kinda odd , is it possible that you made a typo when you created your shortcut?
<XHEART24> no
<Flat4ForLife> i would say thats one of the first things you need to do. purge/remove your old drivers, and install the new correct drivers
<XHEART24> it actually looks better
<XHEART24> what command is that?
<Flat4ForLife> which command are you referring to?
<XHEART24> to removethe old drivers
<glitsj16> khushildep: gnome-session-quit i think, but have a look at http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome before you end up without a window manager
<XHEART24> in ubuntu is there something like fix disk?
<Flat4ForLife> what kind of video card was your old one?
<Flat4ForLife> there is fsck but i dont think that is what you need to be doing
<XHEART24> the internal one on the pc. I installed a graphic card that has 2 vga inputs
<XHEART24> i can see the videos a bit better
<Flat4ForLife> oh, did you ever install video card drivers for the old one? or just used the ones that came with ubuntu?
<roasted> viper_67: nope. I didn't change it.
<XHEART24> i did not have to install drivers but i noticed at first i can choose a variety of options of resolutions but now i can not
<XHEART24> i did not had to install drivers
<axsuul> Where do you recommend I put a cron script?
<Flat4ForLife> ok, then you may not have to remove the old ones. what is your new video card brand for the driver?
<axsuul> in which folder
<Flat4ForLife> nvidia or AMD/ATI?
<glitsj16> axsuul: you can place it anywhere you want, just make sure you refer to it with full path in the cron
<XHEART24> ati
<Flat4ForLife> !ati | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<axsuul> glitsj16: but any standard place to put it, like /usr/share?
<Flat4ForLife> please refer to that guide and do as much as you can
<viper_67> roasted, well glad yo got it working
<roasted> indeed
<viper_67> Vivekananda, did you get unity working?
<glitsj16> axsuul: not really no, or ar you refering to /etc/cron.daily etc?
<XHEART24> NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Flat4ForLife> oh, ok then
<Flat4ForLife> !nvidia | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Flat4ForLife> same guide i guess. please try to follow that
<axsuul> glitsj16: nah just where to put the bash script
<XHEART24> thanks!
<Flat4ForLife> welcome
<Flat4ForLife> anyone have insight on setting startup audio level/keyboard brightness/screen brightness in 13.10?
<glitsj16> axsuul: i don't know of any recommended location for those, i put them in a folder under my /home
<somsip> axsuul: either ~/bin or /usr/local/bin is the recommended place for user scripts
<axsuul> cool thanks
<WHAT_UP> why is it not possible (or is it?) to do both install things with apt-get and to upgrade with apt-get at the same time? also, why doesn't apt have a queue feature where you can tell it to do such and such and it will do it as soon as it's done with other stuff?
<Flat4ForLife> you can do apt-get update && apt-get install whatever in the same line
<viper_67> Vivekananda,  I found this guide that might suit your back up needs: http://www.matthartley.com/how-to-backup-your-ubuntu-software/
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> in sympa, how to force send files inside the /var/spool/sympa/distribute/ directory?
<xangua> WHAT_UP: && like Flat4ForLife said
<xangua> you can also make the answer "yes" to save time when installing but don't remember how, sure google remembers
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, and in doing that, it will "queue" as you say and should go in order
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: but you can't use this to queue things after one of them has already started
<skraito-0x71> hey guys how are
<skraito-0x71> do you like our gcc
<skraito-0x71> from 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<skraito-0x71> :)
<skraito-0x71> do u like Our AstaraOS
<somsip> skraito-0x71: do you have a support question?
<skraito-0x71> nope
<zack_> anyone knows how to build a personal version of ubuntu 12.04+ , i want to save personal settings and add/remove software, want to install this system later to other hardware
<skraito-0x71> i am selling product
<skraito-0x71> :)
<somsip> !spam | skraito-0x71
<ubottu> skraito-0x71: Please don't spam
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, im not getting what you are saying for a queue then. doing apt-get update && apt-get install package will put the update first, queuing the install
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: quite often i begin install something huge like texlive-full, only to remember that i want something else as well, but don't feel like waiting an hour for the docs to download and don't feel like writing a script for this task
<Flat4ForLife> then once its done, go to the install
<zack_> anyone knows how to build a personal version of ubuntu 12.04+ , i want to save personal settings and add/remove software, want to install this system later to other hardware
<Flat4ForLife> something else as in a whole different package/program?
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: yes
<Flat4ForLife> zack_, please dont spam
<zack_> ok.
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, just open another terminal window
<somsip> zack_: on an USB or external drive or something? Or do you want a permanent install you can clone elsewhere?
<zack_> permanent install
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: doesn't apt yell at you if you try to run an install when another process has a lock on dpkg or whatever?
<zack_> i want to build a system like Linux Mint
<zack_> but i didn't find any docs about how they build this
<somsip> zack_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<zack_> so i come to here for help
<viper_67> WHAT_UP, yes apt will inform you that the package is being used by something else
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, it can, yes
<WHAT_UP> so... that's a problem with your solution
<WHAT_UP> Common thought process: "Here, let's install texlive-full and go to lunch. Found my keys, ready to go... oh hey I should also install thunderbird while I'm at it... fml".
<zack_> somip, does that apply to 12.04 or later systems?
<somsip> zack_: You want me to read it for you?
<viper_67> WHAT_UP, so it would seem that you don't actually have a problem your just in a hurry?>
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, your original question and what you are asking now are different. you wanted a queue at first, and that essentially does a queue
<Flat4ForLife> and what viper_67 said
<zack_> somsip, sorry, i will try that
<WHAT_UP> viper_67: this isn't a problem at the moment, but it's a persistent problem. your criticism can be applied to anyone complaining about booting taking a month, too.
<zack_> i used to try UCK, but it can't save all the settings i expected
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: this is the same at the second question of my original two. it would make sense to have a queue one can add to at any point... why doesn't it exist?
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, yes it could be applied to anyone who complains about something. but if you're just going to complain about it, then why don't you make something better yourself?
<Kekai> So I tried the Live USB
<Kekai> its slow
<Kekai> its not working at all
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, it may not exist because A. it isnt possible or B. it hasnt been implemented yet. maybe you can be that person
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: you can use a simple shell script to set volume level at login (amixer set Master playback xx% unmute -q &) and add it to 'Startup Applications' .. brightness levels i set through nvidia-settings, but xbacklight can be used in a script as well
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: i'm asking why it is this way, to see if it's worthwhile for me to fix it. you don't need to be overly aggressive about me asking a question.
<rww> zack_: Ban evasion is a violation of #ubuntu channel policy. If you want to discuss your ban, you know where to go.
<viper_67> WHAT_UP, you didn't present a question of booting to my knowledge , you asked only if you can install two things at once or in a que
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, im not trying to be aggressive, im just meaning to implement it yourself then. if you see a problem that you would like fixed, others probably have as well
<skinux> I need to fix "disk not yet ready or not present" for WRAP partition.
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, is that possible with nouveau as i could never get my nvidia drivers to work?
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: so to formally state my question: *Why* hasn't it been implemented yet? It would seem like something so obvious... is there a deep reason that it's not possible?
<zack_> no, i have no interest to discuss my ban, i just want to build my own system and use on my own machines, this is just a kind of customization, not discussing a ban
<Flat4ForLife> WHAT_UP, maybe because having multiple things access the same process/program at the same time can cause errors? i don't know the real reason behind it as i did not design it.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: yes xbacklight should work, you might need the "acpi_backlight=vendor" kernel param
<rww> zack_: you don't get to use #ubuntu until you get it sorted out, sorry. toodles
<Flat4ForLife> Kekai, did you have a specific question or problem?
<WHAT_UP> Flat4ForLife: where would be the correct place to go to ask people involved with apt about why it doesn't allow for this type of queuing?
<ResQue> how can i install hdpram? i want to secure delete my SSD
<somsip> !info hdparm | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.43-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 92 kB, installed size 272 kB
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, that is unknown territory to me haha
<somsip> ResQue: but I don't believe that deletes. Maybe shred instead, but not sure if that's okay to use on SSDs
<somsip> !info shred | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: Package shred does not exist in saucy
<Flat4ForLife> is there a dev channel we can refer WHAT_UP to?
<pdave> i need a coding project
<Flat4ForLife> or maybe someone else shed a bit more light on his situation
<somsip> pdave: go to github and find one. Not here
<somsip> !find shred | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: File shred found in chuck, coreutils, genometools, genometools-common, icinga-web, ipe, jets3t, kde-icons-mono, libgalax-ocaml-dev, manpages-de (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=shred&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<ResQue> somsip: i found it, i spelt parm wrong
<pdave> yeah .. im looking for suggestions
<somsip> ResQue: I noticed :)
<ajoul> how to better customize my Ubuntu
<ajoul> Some tips
<somsip> pdave: well, go to github and find something that suits you. This is ubuntu support so it's not the place to ask. Thanks
<ResQue> somsip: also you are right, using shred would not secure delete an SSD, or even be very effective on an normal disk
<pdave> it's surprising how easy it is to write code and so hard to imagine what to write code for
<ajoul> how to better customize my Ubuntu
<somsip> ResQue: I know qin (user here) recommends a dd command to securely delete. Can't remember it off the top of my head though
<Flat4ForLife> ajoul, please dont spam
<viper_67> ResQue, I used testdisk on 12.04 to rescue files after a gparted mistake. Then I also used it to perm delete files. Nothing was found after.  Its a very good tool as well
<ajoul> Flat4ForLife lag bro show some understanding
<harsesus> ajoul: this is a good start... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Flat4ForLife> ajoul, ok, no way i could have known that. no biggie
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: try installing xbacklight and see if it works, it's a simple quick "xbacklight -set 40" test to see if you need the kernel param or not
<Mayzie> Hey guys. Is it possible to copy files from an NTFS partition to another NTFS partition whilst preserving NTFS permissions using 'cp' or some other Linux copy utility?
<ResQue> viper_67: testdisk has a delete function?
<somsip> Mayzie: NTFS does not suport permissions AFAIK
<arock> hi
<usr13> Mayzie: NTFS doesn't really have permissions.
<arock> hallo
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: "xbacklight -set 100" to max it again
<usr13> Mayzie: but yes, you can copy the files to your Linux partitions just fine.
<Mayzie> I don't want to copy from NTFS -> Linux partition, but NTFS -> NTFS. Will it preserve whatever permissions/contexts?
<Flat4ForLife> just installed and tried -40, didnt work glitsj16
<usr13> Mayzie: Any cp will work just fine.
<viper_67> ResQue, yes, not sure if you can get it on 13.10 though, it worked very well. It was text based though and dn't mess up and do the wrong drive :)
<somsip> ResQue: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)#Disk_wipe but *make sure this is safe for you*
<Mayzie> I essentially would like to clone my Windows installation to another drive using Linux, and thus NTFS permissions must be preserved.
<somsip> Mayzie: and as you've been told, NTFS doesn'
<usr13> Mayzie: Again, NTFS really doesn't have permissions.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: you probably set the nomodeset kernel param? adding the "acpi_backlight=vendor" is the same routine
<somsip> Mayzie: 't use permissions
<ResQue> viper_67: i have testdisk i was using it to check if the disk really had been wiped, but i couldnt see anything in the menu todo with deleting stuff, what am i doing wrong?
<Mayzie> Yes it does?
<viper_67> ResQue, there are lots of good wipe tools as somsip just mentioned use whats safest for what you needed done
<usr13> Mayzie: I don't know... you tell us.  Does it?
<ResQue> somsip: good idea, i was going to use /dev/random on the partition after i did an sfill on it
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, ah ok. thing is i never got my grub to boot properly so i have to use rEFInd to boot so i dont think i can set params
<Mayzie> I would assume so. Otherwise why would it prevent read/write access to some folders? Note: I do NOT want to copy from NTFS to a Linux partition.
<usr13> Mayzie: As you said, access is limited to some "folders"
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: not familiar with rEFInd .. time you got the best help available here to sort out your nvidia
<Mayzie> I am just wondering if cp will preserve all of the NTFS file attributes and permissions when copying to another NTFS partition?
<usr13> Mayzie: I don't think it matters about the individual files.
<Mayzie> usr13: Files, too.
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, i haven't been able to get on when said person is on
<viper_67> ResQue, i'm sorry I was mistake it has been awhile since I used it. The DD command : http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_wipe_a_hard_drive_clean_in_Linux
<usr13> Mayzie: Just try it and see.
<harsesus> Mayzie:  windows permissions are machine specific... even if the usernames are the same, the windows permission include details about the machine with access.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: well it shouldn't be long before the 2 of you happen to cross paths here
<somsip> Mayzie: I'm happy to be corrected. NTFS does have some permissioning, and I'm getting some search results that might help you with google "copy ntfs preserve permissions linux"
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, also, i dont need the rEFInd if i can get my grub properly booting. rEFInd is a boot manager for mac. but i boot to grub just fine, just when i choose the ubuntu install it doesnt boot all the way and im not sure why
<viper_67> ResQue, I used DD to wipe clean and it comes with ubuntu, and then used testdisk to verify the files where wiped
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, yea some day haha
<Mayzie> harsesus: Okay, so that is all that is needed? 'cp' will work just fine, as long as the machine is the same?
<usr13> Mayzie: Not sure why it matters, not really sure what you're doing....
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: he's on a lot, really a lot, but i guess everyone needs sleep :p .. i'll pass on your nickname when i see him here
<Mayzie> usr13: <Mayzie> I essentially would like to clone my Windows installation to another drive using Linux, and thus NTFS permissions must be preserved.
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, ok cool thanks. ive seen him in the channel, but his whois says hes idle for 3+ hours usually. just bad timing
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: or make a small forum thread we can refer to, can act as appointment service maybe, why not
<usr13> Mayzie: Ok, Good.  Now that we know what your wanting to do, we may be able to help you.
<viper_67> !info DD | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: Package DD does not exist in saucy
<Vivekananda> hey there I am back and stuck . I used the method here to create a boot usb but the only difference is that I have partitioned it into a ntfs and a ext3. I installed the stuff on the page on the ntfs and also installed the step 3 in /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1 . on booting from the usb I get BOOTmgr missing. What am I doing wrong ?
<Vivekananda> http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/114
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, i probably should, then others could chime in too. i just cant remember all the crap i have tried haha
<usr13> Mayzie: If you are cloning whole drives or partitions, you could use dd or some other image cloing method, like maybe g4u
<ResQue> usr13: i used partimage a great tool for images disks or partiton
<Mayzie> No, I'm not. I am copying specific folders and files, to a smaller drive.
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, are you good with grub?
<ResQue> Mayzie: i used partimage a great tool for images disks or partiton
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: just tell it like it is, people will ask for whatever info they need
<usr13> Mayzie: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<Mayzie> .
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: basic stuff sure, it can become complex, inside the grub rescue prompt i'm lost as well
<usr13> Mayzie: And as ResQue suggests, partimage has a cloning function as well, so there are several alternatives...
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, are you super bored ATM? want to try and tackle another problem?
<Mayzie> I need to copy *specific* files and folders (namely C:/Windows) to a *smaller* drive. I can *not* use any hard disk *cloning* tools.
<viper_67> Vivekananda, Did you get your desktop issue fixed from earlier?
<Vivekananda> viper_67: no
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: not bored, but yes on the try part heh
<Vivekananda> it crashed ( running the --reset)
<usr13> Mayzie: Okeydokey, so just copy the files.
<b0x> Mayzie: shadowprotect lets you clone drives to smaller ones
<b0x> just fyi
<Vivekananda> but I figured I might as well try reinstall
<viper_67> Vivekananda, hm i'm at a loss, to ans your back up question before you left I found this: http://www.matthartley.com/how-to-backup-your-ubuntu-software/
<Mayzie> usr13: Yes, okay. And that was why I was asking if cp preserved permissions from Windows.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: just try to describe what is going on with your grub, a lot of people here are familiar with it
<Vivekananda> any ideas on a multiboot drive creation ?
<usr13> Mayzie: Well, far as I know, there are no permissions to preserve.
<Vivekananda> can I create it on a partition
<Vivekananda> ?
<usr13> Mayzie: As I said, copy the files and see for yourself.
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, heh ok. pretty much just used grub straight out of the box after ubuntu configured it. only thing ive tried to do is remove the quiet splash and/or add a nomodeset. its trying to use the signed 13.10 to boot, but once i choose that to launch it goes through the boot up, never showing splash if its in the params, and never getting to a login. just goes to flashing cursor
<Mayzie> usr13: Yes, I will. Thank you.
<usr13> Mayzie: NP
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: are you trying to boot ubuntu on an EFI/UEFI system?
<Flat4ForLife> ResQue, macbook pro, so yes
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: i thought so, what version i have ttried this myself
<Flat4ForLife> what version of ubuntu or macbook?
<Bashing-om> Flat4ForLife: What results if you replace "quiet splash" with the term "text" as a grub boot parameter ? should boot to a terminal then .
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: both what version mac book do u have and which version of ubuntu
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ok, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg somewhere? sooner or later that will be handy in the attempt to fix it
<Flat4ForLife> ResQue, 13.10 and i believe MacBook Pro4,1 its a late 2008 model
<Flat4ForLife> Bashing-om, i have no tried that but i can
<Bashing-om> fl :D, maybe isolate to a grahics issue (??) with that parameter.
<ResQue> can you check the version number, i think you have the santa rose version this is going to be a big job if you want UEFI boot
<viper_67> Vivekananda, this might suit your needs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNGd_Ql8dBU   , See also: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6952727/
<Flat4ForLife> let me grab my other laptop so i can do this and stay in chat...
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: its really not a simple one line fix, your going to be spending a good few days doing research and tweeking various hardware and boot time flags
<Vivekananda> ok
<Vivekananda> lemme see
<CookiesRgooD> hey there! I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge on getting a free voip provider to give SIP information for a softphone?
<somsip> !sip | CookiesRgooD
<ubottu> CookiesRgooD: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<somsip> CookiesRgooD: okay, not so helpful. ISTR a search for sip provider giving me some options
<Vivekananda> viper_67: can I use the yumi to INSTall too ?
<Vivekananda> not just run from usb ?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: looking at ResQue's input it might be indeed handy to open a post on the forum so you can get some more assistance without the randomness of who's present in the channel, and when you are you can use it as referal so you don't have to repeat yourself all the time and paste the same info etc... just a suggestion .. at first gla,ce your grub.cfg looks okay so there's other things in play i guess
<Flat4ForLife> brb
<vamadir> just install freeradius (ubuntu 12.04). All ok, but can not use passowrd in mysql like md5
<viper_67> Vivekananda, I'm not sure, I believe Yumi will only work on windows. There may be a linux version. If you have a large enough flash drive you might be able to install the os's to the drive
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16: i saw your last message. i will reboot and verify
<CookiesRgooD> somsip: i've tried a few but had no luck. im using qutecome softphone
<viper_67> Vivekananda, ubuntu install takes around 5 gigs to completer and then room for swap , root and user.  So you would want no less than 10 gigs if you intend on having files on stored on the system.
<none> where is the religion channel
<viper_67> none, is that a real question?
<Flat4ForLife> ResQue: it is a MacBookPro4,1
<apb1963> i'm trying to purge ksnapshot... but it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop too.... any ideas how I can tell it to only remove ksnapshot and leave kubuntu-desktop alone?
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: your in for a long ride here, as its one of the older models its not going to be a simple one line fix, unless you realy need efi support becuase you want to learn more about it i would seriously suggest doing a simple bois install
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: if your willing to spend the next few days to a week researching this i can provide you with some good links
<Flat4ForLife> ResQue: what do you mean by simple bois install?
<Flat4ForLife> and replacing quiet splash with text is resulting me in stopping after adding the swap
<Flat4ForLife> not sure who asked that so i can't highlight your name
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: apple macs have something called CMS, put very simple apple UEFI boot loader create a fake  BOIS at the hardware level
<Flat4ForLife> oh a bios. ok but then how does that explain that rEFInd boots it just fine with no changes?
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: to access this all you need todo is boot from a live cd in cms/bois mode REFIND will do this for you very quickly
<Flat4ForLife> so how does creating a fake bios allow grub to boot the ubuntu install? I'm not following...
<none> where is the religion channel
<none> i want to argue with people for fun
<Flat4ForLife> !ot | none
 * viper_67 waves goodnight
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: Because linux (ubuntu) and windows support booting on UEFI based computers and BOIS based computers.
<xangua> none: #defocus
<Flat4ForLife> night
<Guest70649> m
<viper_67> Flat4ForLife, good luck with uefi
<somsip> CookiesRgooD: maybe the softphone support forum will help you
<Flat4ForLife> ResQue: ok so you're saying its going to be a PITA. i guess ill look at what it requires and see if its even worth it haha. can you shoot me over a few links?
<glitsj16> apb1963: kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package, no harm in having it removed
<ubottu> none: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: the reason you are having problems booting ubuntu in UEFI mode is because apple macs done have the latest version of UEFI, they have an old custom standard called EFI
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: the reason you are having problems booting ubuntu in UEFI mode is because apple macs done have the latest version of UEFI, they have an old custom standard called EFI
<Flat4ForLife> ResQue: do newer macs have UEFI?
<ggreer> hello. so I reset my bios and now I boot directly into windows :(
<ggreer> (uefi bios)
<ggreer> I followed the guide at http://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi to no effect
<ggreer> update-grub ran, but it only detected linux kernels, not windows
<apb1963> glitsj16, I don't know why removing a metapackage wouldn't be harmful.. I would think it would be the ultimate harm... however I was able to fix it w/out removing it.
<ggreer> and as soon as I unmounted everything and restarted, there was no grub and I just booted straight into windows
<Vivekananda> are people gone
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: no but it is a lot closer and easier to hack. Apple invent EFI with the help of Intel to replace the old BIOS. Then windows though hey thats a good idea and helped design UEFI they are both closly related but different. Now apple has a mix of both its a non-standard mash up
<apb1963> glitsj16, thank you for responding though
<ResQue> Flat4ForLife: can i pm you these links there quite a few
<Flat4ForLife> ResQue: that would be great, thanks
<apb1963> Today's Random Pro Tip:  You can reinstall a package with:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packageName>  So if you ever find yourself in a position where apt-get remove wants to remove a package you don't want to remove....  now you know what to do.
 * apb1963 makes a note of it
<none> <sabotender> there's these two songs that I would *LOVE* to learn to play. I would play them all day every day if I could learn :-P
<none> <sabotender> unfortunately the both require fancy fingering
<none> <none> thats what she said
<glitsj16> apb1963: better if you fixed it :) .. a meta-package is like a collection of packages that come with kubuntu in this case, if you are not happy with the *whole* subset of apps you can remove the meta-package and exchange alternatives, the description of kubuntu-desktop mentions it explicitly: "It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<glitsj16> not desired." so it is really not harmfull (wording is confusing sometimes i can see that)
<apb1963> glitsj16, yeah see that's what's confusing to me... if it's a package of packages, and I remove the package... then I would think ALL of the packages would be removed and I would be left with no desktop.... not to mention I have no idea what libs and other things might be removed that other things  might be dependent on.
<varunendra> Vivekananda, what is that you need help with?
<Vivekananda> well I am trying to create a multiboot usb but not to install iso on it
<Vivekananda> just use the usb itself to install oses to my system
<glitsj16> apb1963: true, i thought so to .. having a good backup/restore setup in place leaves abit more air to experiment without loosing the machine
<apb1963> glitsj16, all in all a tedious and ugly operation when a simple reinstall of ksnapshot was all that was required.... I just didn't know how to do it until someone pointed it out for me.
<glitsj16> :)
<apb1963> glitsj16, yeah, but I don't have that....  it's yet another item on my list of things to do
<varunendra> Vivekananda, so what is the problem with whatever you have tried so far? Don't the usual methods work?
<glitsj16> apb1963: it took me 3 years to get into a good working solution for backup/restore believe it or not, just saying, i can understand your point of view
<apb1963> glitsj16, I bought a disk for cloning and it's ready to go...  other than I haven't had time to puzzle out the poor English in clonezilla so that I don't end up wiping out my data by accident.
<poincare101> Hi everyone. My ISP is running Ubuntu Precise (server) and I need a package from Saucy or Raring; is there any way to do that?
<apb1963> glitsj16, I believe it.  I've been poking around and sadly... it takes far too many brain cycles to figure out a reasonable solution.
<Vivekananda> I have run the steps here -- http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/114
<Vivekananda>  . I used the method here to create a boot usb but the only difference is that I have partitioned it into a ntfs and a ext3. I installed the stuff on the page on the ntfs and also installed the step 3 in /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1 . on booting from the usb I get BOOTmgr missing. What am I doing wrong ?
<glitsj16> apb1963: true, clonezilla instructions always confused me, as did many of the backup solutions suggested in (official) documentation, it is a complex topic .. i settled for timeshift (restore point kind of app) for / and the deja-dup for /home
<poincare101> anyone for my question?
<none> what?
<none> what package do you need
<poincare101> none: wireshark
<poincare101> none: 1.10
<apb1963> glitsj16, Feel free to join ##backup where you can share your knowledge about backup solutions with others :)
<varunendra> !who | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I see you have already mentioned YUMI. Have you used it yet?
<Vivekananda> varunendra: yep I normally do
<none> poincare101, check to see if wireshark has the new packages
<none> or they might have a source package you can compile
<Vivekananda> varunendra: nope I havent . I got to this one first and thought to try it
<poincare101> none: They have a source package
<Vivekananda> now let me try
<poincare101> none: is there no way for me to get a raring package in an older version of ubuntu?
<glitsj16> apb1963: thanks for the tip, i never knew there was such a channel .. i need some sleep (6.34 in the am here) but i will later on .. just for your bookmarks --> http://www.unixmen.com/timeshift-restore-linux-desktops-previous-state/
<WHAT_UP> onboard isn't showing up when I edit text in xfce, even though I set the settings to have it show. There is no onboard icon for me to interact with, either. What do I do?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, It is extremely easy to use. The only downsides are : 1) It runs on windows only 2) It does not retain the original ISOs
<Vivekananda> varunendra: I dont have windows
<varunendra> Vivekananda, if you are going to deal with Linux distros only, then you can also use MultiSystem from the same site
<Vivekananda> also I keep requesting that I dont wish to run a live cd just wish to make a usb that can install multiple oses on
<Vivekananda> a computer
<none> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-wireshark-1-1-1-on-ubuntu-13-10-13-04-12-10-12-04-linux-mint-16-15-14-13-pear-os-8-7-and-elementary-os-0-2-luna/
<Vivekananda> varunendra: did you have a look at my site ? the easy to boot
<none> poincare101, i am guessing you want the newer version of wireshark in the older version of ubuntu?
<poincare101> right
<Vivekananda> can you suggest why I get that not found error?
<bbulgier> i have a windows 7 ultimate iso and running ubuntu what would be the best way to make a boot disc?
<none> source download and compile is your best bet
<lotus-blade> hdmi has crackling noise in hdmi connection.  is thera fix for this?
<ggreer> haha, now I have a grub menu with ubuntu but no windows
<ggreer> I'm guessing a grub-update from my normal partition will fix that
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I just glanced at the site you linked to. Analysing the cause for the error may need time. So I didn't try since I think we have better alternatives
<ggreer> yep
<ggreer> fun adventure there
<blueingr1ss> Hi all, I have enough disk space, when I extrace a 1G file.tar.gz, the harddisk has been running for 10 minutes till now... and the process "mount.ntfs" use CPU 80% all the time. How can I get this fix? thanks.
<bbulgier> If i just burn the ISO to a dvd will that create a boot disc?
<somsip> blueingr1ss: possibly untar on a non-ntfs disk then copy the file?
<glitsj16> poincare101: if you can add a PPA, there's https://launchpad.net/~lvillani/+archive/wireshark that offers a backport of the 14.04 for ubuntu 12.04, should be the latest version as trusty 14.04 is still in full development
<apb1963> glitsj16, Thanks for the url.... took me all this time to unlock my keyboard... once again X or something stole it and I had to fight to get it back.... so sick of all these bugs.
<Vivekananda> varunendra: I wanted to say again that 1. I dont have windows 2. I wish to install multiple oses in a usb PRIMarily to be able to use the usb as a medium to install those oses on new computers
<blueingr1ss> smsip, yes, just untar.... not copy yet.
<Vivekananda> as the steps are but 4 I would be happy to repeat them and test
<blueingr1ss> somsip, untar on non-ntfs file system.
<Stormsys> Hello - i installed nginx using apt-get and now it seems that when i run service apache2 start it actually starts nginx?
<Vivekananda> on a guess I feel that the problem might be coz I have a partition ??
<Vivekananda> varunendra: ^^
<Stormsys> However what i wanted is to have them side by side
<blueingr1ss> somsip, So I have to break this action? and use it on ntfs?
<Beldar> Vivekananda, I have not followed all your posts but on a multi iso usb I use this app. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<varunendra> Vivekananda, MultiSystem is installed on my Ubuntu here and if I remember correctly, I got it from pendrivelinux.com - the same place where I found YUMI.
<varunendra> Vivekananda, it should meet all your requirements (not requires windows at any stage, and installs all the distros you add to it)
<glitsj16> apb1963: very welcome, it can be a pain allright, babysitting 'regular' functionality seems problematic in many distros, so 'hopping' doesn't solve things neither .. have a good time anyway :)
<xangua> varunendra: not all, I have failed with an arch based distro and another minimal distro
<somsip> blueingr1ss: Maybe I misunderstand what you are doing. Maybe you should state the problem again
<blueingr1ss> somsip, now it stop, just because the file is too big.
<varunendra> xangua, yup. I'm even doubtful with SliTaz, since YUMI needed to do some extra tweaks to make it boot
<Vivekananda> varunendra: okay and how about installing it on a partitoined usb and not on the whole usb
<varunendra> xangua, Vivekananda  but the popular ones run, and in my experience so far, it is the next best (of the easiest) option.
<Vivekananda> also how about deleting an iso once I dont need it ?
<xangua> varunendra: yes stilaz that was one I failed too
<blueingr1ss> somsip, now it is not a problem, just because the very slow hard disk.
<somsip> blueingr1ss: k
<blueingr1ss> somsip, it taks 10 minutes to untar 1 4G file.
<xangua> Vivekananda: You can delete it from multisystem gui, it does al the hard job for you
<varunendra> Vivekananda, one of the most knowledgeable members on Ubuntu Forums uses the kind of USB you want. I suggest you post a thread there and wait for reply. I may try troubleshooting it, but think it may need more time than is reasonable on IRC
<cylonfrack> I have a really quick question I'd like to ask if there are listeners available
<Vivekananda> what is the difference between http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/     and   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/   and which one do I use ?
<cylonfrack> Are there any really crucial reasons for using Ubuntu 12 over 13?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, the one for Linux. YUMI runs on Windows only.
<Vivekananda> okay
<varunendra> cylonfrack, no more 'Crucial' reasons if you are going to download 12.04 fresh (that would be 12.04.4)
<Vivekananda> varunendra: the question I am asking ( again perhaps) is . when I get this 'multiboot' usb using the multiboot creater can the usb be used , then, to only RUN an os from usb or also INstALL  an os to a new computer ?
<varunendra> cylonfrack, sorry I thought "13 over 12".
<xangua> Vivekananda: you can also add multisystem deb repository http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install or buy cd/usb
<somsip> cylonfrack: it offers long-term support for all packages
<cylonfrack> well I would install it fresh and then upgrade it to the newest 12 version available. Would that negate LTS? I'm using 13.11 atm and I like it a lot. I'm just wondering if I'm missing out on something?
<varunendra> cylonfrack, 12.04 would be supported until April 2017, 13.10 only a few more months
<xangua> Vivekananda: multisystem has an option to make a persistent install if that is what you are talking about
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I haven't tried installing from it, but when I chose it, that was my intention and its description sounded like it would do the job. For YUMI I know that it does the installation, and it is just a newer (and upgraded) form of MultiSystems. So I *assume* that MultiSystem will do the installation too, no just live booting.
<cylonfrack> Another question I have. I'm trying to repartition my HD post install. I want to have a separate partition for data storage. I made a ext4 partition for that with GParted but the permissions for it are all root and I can't move my data over to it because I'm not sure how to change permissions without opening a terminal and I really really try to avoid the CLI because I'm not comfortable with it. Is there a way to modify permi
<cylonfrack> ssions in a GUI?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, if you have enough RAM, it would take only about half an hour to test it yourself. (to boot the VM with USB, you'll need Plop - a few KB ISO)
<rileyvrh> anyone know of a site that sells ubuntu tablets?
<idshabbenings> can you not put ubuntu on any tablet?
<rileyvrh> oh yeah you can put it on a tablet
<somsip> rileyvrh: there aren't any yet
<somsip> !touch | rileyvrh
<ubottu> rileyvrh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<varunendra> cylonfrack, probably no way to avoid terminal when you are dealing with 'root'
<Vivekananda> varunendra: yep I am going to test it
<Vivekananda> but directly
<varunendra> cylonfrack, but it is just a 5-6 word command :)
<cylonfrack> and I have no idea what that command is :P
<rileyvrh> i am looking at the april 2014 release ..
<cylonfrack> I'm looking it up but I feel like I'm reading russian
<varunendra> cylonfrack, that's what this whole channel is meant to help with :)
<cylonfrack> In that case, what do I need to enter into the CLI to make that partition fully RW under my own user?
<varunendra> cylonfrack, is the ext partition mounted at the moment? (Can you go into it)?
<needinghelp2> I installed ubuntu, didn't work.  Now I installed Kubuntu.  Didn't work.  Both installations after reboot come up with like a distorted looking splash page..nothing else.
<cylonfrack> yeah I can
<rileyvrh> At present Ubuntu Touch is not sold with any tablets, but Canonical provides flashable images for use on specific devices. You can flash Ubuntu Touch onto the Nexus 7 and 10
<somsip> rileyvrh: and discussion is in #ubuntu-touch
<rileyvrh> so its coming , i answered my own question
<varunendra> cylonfrack, how many non-system partitions are mounted at the moment (the contents of /media directory)?
<Vivekananda> varunendra: multisystem is asking for a fat 32 formatted usb. I was trying to do it with ntfs or ext3 usb coz fat32 has 4 gig limit right ?
<Vivekananda> ooo sorry it has file size limit of 4 gig not partition size isnt it?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, yup, the limit is that indeed.
<RaphaelBarros> Hi guys, do you know of any easy way to send the input from the same keyboard to different windows? Something like having two active windows?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, :D
<needinghelp2> Anyone have a clue?
<Vivekananda> or is it partition size limit ?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, nope, filesize limit
<varunendra> !nomodeset | needinghelp2
<ubottu> needinghelp2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cylonfrack> varunendra atm only my user name and the other user name in the system are listed in /media
<varunendra> cylonfrack, please give us the pastebin link to the output of "mount" command
<ajeffco> In a virtual environment, where a guest has 1 GB RAM is there any benefit to using 64 bit vs. 32 bit ubuntu?
<rww> ajeffco: no
<ajeffco> rww: thanks.  didn't think so but wanted to confirm
<cylonfrack> what do I enter in the terminal for that?
<rww> ajeffco: in fact, I'd recommend 32-bit. Slightly lower memory usage.
<ajeffco> rww:  really... didn't know that
<needinghelp2> varunendra, that page tells me how to fix this?
<rww> ajeffco: pointers are smaller in 32-bit. May or may not make much of an impact, but there it is.
<ajeffco> rww:  thanks much
<varunendra> cylonfrack, oops :D The command is - "mount" (without the quotes) --> copy paste the output using your mouse cursor
<cylonfrack> It's a really really big block of text
<cylonfrack> should I really paste it all right here?
<idshabbenings> try pastebin
<varunendra> needinghelp2, your problem sounds like a graphics driver problem, not sure though. In that case, that parameter (nomodeset) helps to boot into a low graphics mode from where you can install the required driver
<varunendra> !pastebin | cylonfrack
<ubottu> cylonfrack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<needinghelp2> varunendra, I am trying to figure out to use it.
<varunendra> needinghelp2, did you see the post at this link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 ??
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Yes I am there now, but it looks like a bunch of garbled up info.
<cylonfrack> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cylonfrack> bear with me
<cylonfrack> didn't know this thing existed :P
<cylonfrack> installing it now
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Maybe I am just stupid, I don't see how to fix this problem there.
<varunendra> needinghelp2, can you get the advance Grub menu at boot time? Keep tapping 'Shift' (or 'Esc' key on some systems) key after initial BIOS screen to get that menu.
<cylonfrack> varunendra http://paste.ubuntu.com/6952937/
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Yes. Then what/
<varunendra> needinghelp2, press "E" to edit the default entry
<Anton2d> Hi all. I have problem with webdaw in ubuntu 12.04. Very big lags in interface, when webdav is connected...
<needinghelp2> varunendra, on the recovery?
<varunendra> needinghelp2, on the top entry
<Anton2d> Recorded video with lags http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AytWsriyOk8
<varunendra> above recovery
<needinghelp2> ok
<needinghelp2> next?
<cylonfrack> I must have done something wrong.
<varunendra> cylonfrack, do you have Gparted installed? You might wish to give a Label to the partition you created, not necessary though :P
<varunendra> needinghelp2, do you see a line with "quiet splash" in the last?
<cylonfrack> I'm not sure. It seems counter productive to me that it's easier to work with an ntfs file system in linux which is foreign than a native ext4
<varunendra> cylonfrack, joys of enhanced security :D
<needinghelp2> varunendra, yes
<cylonfrack> I do have gparted. I used it to make the partition
<varunendra> needinghelp2, using the 'Down" arrow key, come down to that line, then press "End" to go to its end
<needinghelp2> varunendra, ok
<needinghelp2> varunendra, done
<varunendra> cylonfrack, what is your user id on the system?
<varunendra> needinghelp2, type "nomodeset" (without the quotes) in the last, then press Ctrl-X to boot with that option
<needinghelp2> varunendra, am i supposed to erase the line?
<varunendra> needinghelp2, make sure there is a blank space between words, and if there is a "--" in the last, type before it
<varunendra> needinghelp2, no
<ajoul> how do I force to kill a fucking process
<ajoul> kill pid doesn't seem to work
<varunendra> needinghelp2, just 'append' the word in the last
<rww> ajoul: kill -9 pid, if you absolutely want it dead now
<needinghelp2> varunendra, I am not sure where to add that
<ajoul> rww finally thx
<varunendra> needinghelp2, where is your cursor now? It should be at the end of the line that ends with "quiet splash"
<needinghelp2> varunendra, ok
<Diplomatico> Hello, I can't access youtube neither from firefox nor chromium.
<idshabbenings> ajoul: killall works too
<cylonfrack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6952984/   the partition in question is called "Stuff"
<varunendra> needinghelp2, see the screenshot with Black background in the linked post
<Diplomatico> Nice name for a partition!
<varunendra> :D
<cylonfrack> holy crap it wasn't even mounted when I did that whole song and dance
<cylonfrack> I see linux is often as cumbersome as it was back in 2005 when I last used it
<cylonfrack> let's try this again shall we
<varunendra> cylonfrack, is it mounted now? The output of "mount" again..
<irssi-mike> seems like you mount remount then edit fstab to set it on boot but i'll go back to my buritto
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Got it.  It works now. Thanks pal.
<varunendra> needinghelp2, no problem :)
<cylonfrack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6952990/ okay there it is and partition in question is "Stuff"
<varunendra> needinghelp2, keep in mind that it is only a low graphics mode, that provides you a 'Usable' desktop. Use it to fix the actual problem (if Additional Drivers are available for the system)
<needinghelp2> varunendra, I am not sure on how to fix the problem though.
<mnemon> cylonfrack: there's the "disks" utility where you can all the mounting and partitioning in the GUI afaik
<varunendra> needinghelp2, try "Additional Drivers" program if you are connected to internet. See if it suggests any proprietary drivers for your card.
<needinghelp2> varunendra, ok
<cylonfrack> I used both. I'm using gparted atm because it lets me resize. I'm just trying to set permissions to my own user because it defaults to root and I have no clue how to change the permissions in the terminal
<varunendra> cylonfrack, it was mounted earlier also :) Might have been unmounted while labelling it
<cylonfrack> yeah. it's mounted. I can open it. I just can't move anything to it.
<varunendra> cylonfrack, in its current statd, the command would be : "sudo chown -R esmoody:esmoody /media/esmoody/Stuff"
<varunendra> *state
<varunendra> cylonfrack, is it a USB drive?
<cylonfrack> No. It's a partition on my internal HD. Toshiba EXT is my external USB drive
<cylonfrack> I just used that command. Let's see what's up in the GUI now. Sec
<cylonfrack> nope still set to root
<varunendra> cylonfrack, unmount the partition and remount it
<cylonfrack> okay. that did it. Now I just thank LinuxJesus and hope it stays that way because CLI commands are lost on me
<varunendra> cylonfrack, hmm... something must have changed in the version you are using. Native partitions get mounted in /media/<mount point> in 12.04 and all earlier versions.
<cylonfrack> I'm using 13
<cylonfrack> and it mounted with the correct permissions once I remounted
<cylonfrack> my junk is moving over to it now
<Atrophied> I am having trouble getting ubuntu to work with Dell Inspiron 530. Specifically with the intel 82562v-2 10/100 NIC. Any suggestions?
<varunendra> cylonfrack, yup, I figured by the difference :)
<cylonfrack> many thanks to you :D I'd have never figured it out because I have no patience. I was resigned to sticking with ntfs just because it doesn't cause migraines :D
<varunendra> cylonfrack, a much less secure and probably insane permisson would be "sudo chmod -R 777 /media/esmoody/Stuff" --- but that's not suitable when there are files on the partition.
<varunendra> cylonfrack, no worries, it was fun :)
<cylonfrack> as long as the first permissions let me use the partition I don't intend to change them
<cylonfrack> and right now they work, so I'm set
<mnemon> Atrophied: dmesg and lspci outputs might help
<varunendra> cylonfrack, the "777" gives "Read, Write and Execute" permission to 'Everyone'. So even if you access the partition as a different user later, you'll have full rights (and everyone will have).
<cylonfrack> I'm the only person who uses this computer so it wouldn't really matter
<mnemon> or just mount -o mode=777,rw
<cylonfrack> but I'm still more comfortable limiting it to my own user name
<varunendra> cylonfrack, then you're indeed all set :D
<cylonfrack> but I'll remember the 777 for the future
<cylonfrack> "Partition you annoy me. Time for 777"
<cylonfrack> new motto!
<varunendra> cylonfrack, and then the 'Executable' bit will annoy you :P
<Diplomatico> Hey, I can't access youtube.com neither from chromium nor firefox...
<varunendra> that's why I said it is not suitable when there are already files on the partition, cylonfrack
<Atrophied> I don't have net access on the system mnemon
<varunendra> Atrophied, what is the problem with the NIC?
<cylonfrack> where there were none before I set the permissions. It was an empty partition. It's my backup partition
<mnemon> Atrophied: right ... you can check if there's any errors in the dmesg and if there's any network/ethernet devices in the lspci output
<Atrophied> the system recognizes it as eth0, but there are no lights and I am unable to use dhclient. It is connected to a router with other working connections.
<Atrophied> It is only recognized when the e1000 module is loaded, I should add.
<cylonfrack> sidenote: files seem to move much faster between native partitions than ntfs so there's a plus
<cylonfrack> I knew there was a good reason to go through all this trouble
<varunendra> Atrophied, that module is part of the kernel, should be automatically loaded.
<Atrophied> and lspci shows intel intel 82562v-2 10/100
<starnix> Hello people.
<Atrophied> varunendra: it does. I unloaded and reloaded it to see if that would make a difference
<Diplomatico> I can't access youtube.com from Ubuntu, but I can from Windows.
<mnemon> Atrophied: you're using network manager or not? as in ubuntu with GUI?
<Atrophied> Yes mnemon
<mnemon> Atrophied: and the network manager recognizes it aand says it's up?
<starnix> Please somebody help me setting up my laptop screen resolution, stuck to 640x480 after installing nvidia drivers
<mnemon> (connected)
<varunendra> Atrophied, please give us the pastebin link to the output of "sudo lshw -numeric -C network -sanitize"
<Atrophied> no. network manager recognizes that there is a wired adapter, but no option to connect and dhclient does nothing. not even error message
<Atrophied> varunendra: will do.
<ResQue> starnix: what happends if you type "nvidia-settings" in the terminal
<starnix> ResQue, it open nvidia application, what should i have to do there?
<mnemon> right, and ifconfig says it's UP? and when was the last time it worked(on another OS or whatever)?
<ResQue> starnix: click on the "X Server Display Configuration" in the left hand panel, then look in the right hand panel to chance "resolution"
<ResQue> starnix: dont forget to click "Apple" and not quit
<ResQue> starnix: i mean click Apply, there is not button called Apple :P
<starnix> ResQue, I could not find x server setting in that?
<ResQue> starnix: upload a screenshot, i think you are mistaken
<ResQue> starnix: did you restart you computer after install the nvidia drivers?
<starnix> yes couple of times i did but doesn't work.
<ResQue> starnix: the option for "X Server Display COnfiguration" is definalty there are you sure you didnt miss it
<starnix> http://feb.imghost.us/FeX7.png
<MarkDavies> hi
<MarkDavies> what's the value of standard background color?
<MarkDavies> It certainly is not exactly white
<ResQue> starnix: your right,check you installed the drivers correclty, if you did i dont know what is wrong ask someone else
<starnix> okay thanks, ResQue
<MarkDavies> is it?
<bazhang> http://www.w3schools.com/cssref/css_colornames.asp MarkDavies
<MarkDavies> bazhang: thank you very much, but which one is standard for desktop things background?
<MarkDavies> I've checked in settings and it like says that it is white indeed. But I'm not sure
<bazhang> MarkDavies, check the chart and see
<ok_> varunendra, Where I would look for that software at./
<varunendra> ok_, what software?
<ok_> varunendra, for the nomodeset fix ?
<varunendra> ok_, Alt-F2 > type "jockey-gtk" > press 'Enter'
<varunendra> ok_, or search for "Additional Drivers" program through Unity dash or applications menu (if you are not using Unity)
<Vivekananda> I installed multiboot and the two isos ( 32 and 64 bit) ubuntu
<Vivekananda> I tried to reboot into it which did happen but right after that the screen wall all addled up.
<Vivekananda> so I booted back to my os already installed.
<Vivekananda> varunendra: any comments
<Heponen> Hi, is there a way to "cp" or "rsync" a large directory with limiting the IO use? I want to copy one dir on my server, but it uses up all the IO, so the apache and other important processes will not function for a while.
<varunendra> Vivekananda, were you trying the live session or installed with it?
<Vivekananda> it booted in it , there was only one choice
<MarkDavies> bazhang: seems like it is white.... but I can hardly believe it.
<Vivekananda> could I have installed without booting in it ?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, installed one would have meant that at least the live session was okay :P
<varunendra> Vivekananda, It should have presented you with a menu to select the OS to boot. Was the display okay till that menu?
<Vivekananda> yes
<Vivekananda> even the splash was okay but after that
<Vivekananda> all got muddled up
<Vivekananda> something about noveu plugin
<DoYouKnow> how do I change the sample rate in ubuntu?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, sounds like a problem independent of how you boot the ISO
<DoYouKnow> I need to change the full low-level sample rate in alsa and pulse
<varunendra> Vivekananda, have you tried the 'nomodeset' option yet?
<Heponen> Ah, I had totally forgotten about "ionice". So my problem in my question was solved by the good old "ionice -c3".
<DoYouKnow> is there seriously no way to do this?
<dodo3773> DoYouKnow: What are you trying to do?
<DoYouKnow> I'm trying to sample sound from my card at 192-khz 24-bits
<dodo3773> DoYouKnow: Sample sound? Do you mean simply getting sound to work or?
<DoYouKnow> I'm setting up a Very Low frequency observatory. I've been able to get it to work in Windows, but until I can sample sound at 192 kHz it's useless
<DoYouKnow> in linux
<DoYouKnow> *radio observatory
<DoYouKnow> so the frequency range you get is up to 1/2 the sample rate
<dodo3773> DoYouKnow: I have no experience with this. Wish I could help more
<DoYouKnow> so if I can sample at 192 kHz, then I can receive signals up to 96 kHz
<DoYouKnow> but this basically comes down to a simple audio problem of recording high definition audio
<Gnusmas> hello have any ones here use tor-chat
<dodo3773> DoYouKnow: The different sound software stuff for playing sound in linux is: alsa, pulseaudio, oss, and jack (maybe one more I do not remember) if those terms help with your search at all
<dodo3773> DoYouKnow: Default on most systems nowadays are alsa -> pulseaudio
<dodo3773> Okay later everyone.
<Gnusmas> hello have any ones here used  tor-chat,and why is it still connected to the tor-network when shunted down.
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Okay I am logged into Ubuntu now.  nomodeset has worked.  what next did you say?
<varunendra> needinghelp2, run "Additional Drivers" program from unity dash or applications menu, if you are connected to internet
<needinghelp2> varunendra, I am connected to internet.
<needinghelp2> varunendra, okay trying to find additional drivers deal
<varunendra> needinghelp2, if your graphics card needs any proprietary driver, that program may be able to offer that to you
<needinghelp2> varunendra, not sure where additional drivers is located
<varunendra> needinghelp2, alternative way to open it -- Alt-F2 > type "jockey-gtk" > press 'Enter'
<needinghelp2> do i just enter jockey-gtk
<varunendra> yes, without quotes needinghelp2
<needinghelp2> varunendra, That doesnt do anything. Nothing opens.
<Oog> ive been struggling with rsyslog and what i think is a logrotate issue for a while - i think ive finally confirmed ther is a problem...
<Oog> i have 5.8.11 installed - this http://www.rsyslog.com/ubuntu-repository/ says sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  will update rsyslog but it doesnt seem to
<varunendra> needinghelp2, what is the output of "whereis jockey-gtk" ?
<Oog> sudo aptitude versions rsyslog shows the newest versions as 5.8.11
<needinghelp2> varunendra, do i type that in terminal?
<varunendra> needinghelp2, yup
<Oog> what am i doing wrong?
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Is there a quick way to open a terminal?
<MarkDavies> set -- `getopt 'hmv' $@`    I don't exactly understand this line. set -- sets positional parameters to the arguments, but what exactly does it mean?
<needinghelp2> varunendra, ok@ok:~$ whereis jockey-gtk
<needinghelp2> jockey-gtk:
<needinghelp2> varunendra, thats what it does
<needinghelp2> Something is definitely wrong here.  I type a word and it takes 5 seconds for the word to appear
<MarkDavies> oh, it wasn't meant here
<varunendra> needinghelp2, sorry went away from laptop..
<varunendra> needinghelp2, that means that program is not installed in your system. Which version is it? Which flavour of Ubuntu?
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Ubuntu 13.10
<varunendra> needinghelp2, not sure if some other program has replaced it. Someone using 13.10 may be able to tell better. I'm on 12.04.
<needinghelp2> damn
<needinghelp2> you are the only one helping
<varunendra> needinghelp2, please give us the pastebin link to the output of "sudo lshw -numeric -C display"
<varunendra> needinghelp2, in the meanwhile, you may follow the same post to make the "nomodeset" option permanent. At least it'll give you a working desktop without needing to add it manually everytime
<needinghelp2> varunendra, http://pastebin.com/9UHn5eZ3
<varunendra> needinghelp2, yup it is indeed what I suspected. You need Nvidia driver which is currently not installed.
<b0x> gave up trying to install nvidia drivers
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Ok. Now what?
<b0x> support is absolutely dismal at best.
<varunendra> needinghelp2, unfortunately, I don't have any experience with nvidia drivers or how to install them. Probably the wiki page is the only help I can offer :(
<varunendra> !nvidia | needinghelp2
<ubottu> needinghelp2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<varunendra> b0x, which version are you on?
<b0x> 13.10
<MarkDavies> What's the fastest dekstop browser?
<varunendra> b0x, do you know if the "Additional Drivers" program has been replaced by something funnier ? :P
<b0x> varunendra: half the doc suggests doing it manually
<b0x> its a mish mash of crap tbh
<b0x> i tried manual install, additional drivers (few dif versions that were apparently supported)
<b0x> few dif tutorials/docs on sites
<b0x> the ubuntu site
<b0x> all basically ended with loads of errors and non working pc until i removed them all
<varunendra> b0x, needinghelp2, my deepest sympathies to you both then :P
<b0x> thus
<b0x> gave up
<varunendra> good call. Nomodeset ftw !! :D
<nseratewe> testtest
<Scryptonium> hello everyone
<mnemon> the nvidia drivers worked pretty well for me after few tries with different versions
<needinghelp2> heh it worked, I went to additional drivers and installed the propietary software for the nvidia driver..everything is awesome now
<needinghelp2> didnt even have to use the nomodeset thist ime
<varunendra> needinghelp2, so where did you find the Additional Drivers thing? So that I can be confident next time .. ;)
<varunendra> congratulations by the way needinghelp2 ! I guess you can change your nick now :P
<TuttoIrc> ciao
<TuttoIrc> !list
<ubottu> TuttoIrc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Yes, The additional drivers option is what worked.
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Wonderfully I might add.
<needinghelp2> varunendra, Now there is no delay in my typing, and everything is fast like it should be. WOOHOO! You are the greatest!
<Dontneedhelpanym> There we go :)
<varunendra> Dontneedhelpanym, :D
<dontneedhelp> there thats better
<varunendra> dontneedhelp, so what is the path to find Additional Drivers in 13.10 ?
<Oog> i got rsyslogd 7.4.10 installed .... syslog still empty
<dontneedhelp> varunendra, Did you see where I posted the path to it?
<dontneedhelp> varunendra, I timed out I guess.
<varunendra> dontneedhelp, nope, connection was broken I guess..
<dontneedhelp> varunendra, I went to System Settings | Software & Updates | Additional Drivers Tab
<dontneedhelp> varunendra, Without your help I would not be able to be enjoying Ubuntu on this new computer.  Thank you very much for your time and dedication to helping others.
<varunendra> dontneedhelp, that's funny, because upto the second stage was already in my mind -- that's were we enable the repository for it :P
<varunendra> and no problem dontneedhelp , we do it because we enjoy it :)
<dontneedhelp> :)
<Decstasy> Has someone an idea how to rebind a multimedia-key from mute speaker to mute microphone? It's a G15
<jlmarks1> Howdy folks! I am attempting to create a launcher so that I can have a specific file on the unity launcher. I am attempting to loosely follow the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/a/80016 , and my .desktop file looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6953347/ , however when I attempt to use that file, either from unity or nautilus it opens the application, but not the file. I can paste the "Exec" line into a terminal and it opens th
<Fuzzles92> can someone help me please, i cant get audio out of hdmi and my tv works fine as well as the cable?
<irssi-mike> Fuzzles92: not sure never tried it but i think up top on the right, settings, output set to hdmi?
<vedranm> hey guys
<vedranm> does 14.04 pre-release enable ibus by default for all users?
<DJones> vedranm: Probably best if you join #ubuntu+1 and ask that question there, thats the support channel while its in development, people there will probably have a better idea
<vedranm> DJones: k, thx
<DJones> vedranm: Just be aware its a much smaller channel, so may take a while to get a reply
<Hiro`> Hey everyone, I'm having a bit of a mare trying to sort out locales on my system. It says that I need language-pack-en to install it, but then when I try to install language-pack-en, it says that I need locales!
<vedranm> DJones: k
<Fuzzles92> can smeone help me, im having problem and getting no audio from hdmi my tv and cable are fine any ideas?
<linuxearth> is it safe to do Bank transactions in the Tor web browser?
<linuxearth> anyone is free here?
<Fuzzles92> linuxearth, using a normal browser will be fine
<yacc> Is there a guide (beyond reinstall) on how to proceed if one notices unauthorized access to an Ubuntu box?
<linuxearth> Fuzzles92: ok but please elaborate with reason
<varunendra> linuxearth, absolute safety does not exist on internet, but it is relatively safer. In fact any common browser or OS that forgets session changes will be equally safer in that respect
<Guest3843> I have reinstall windows my grub menu not showing right now. I got a link "http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video"  after chroot when I tried to next command showing error "The program 'grub' is not installed "
<x-os> Hello! Quick question...does anyone know if Cent OS uses systemd?
<somsip> !ot | x-os
<ubottu> x-os: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxearth> varunendra: but should I do those Bank transactions in Tor browser or not? Means is it okay?
<x-os> ...oops sorry wrong channel
<Guest3843> where am I wrong ?
<varunendra> linuxearth, yeah it is okay. But be aware that Tor is meant to provide anonymity, not additional security to the 'Browser'
<linuxearth> oh
<linuxearth> varunendra: additional security like...?
<varunendra> linuxearth, any decent browser on a live session (with no persistence) will be equally good.
<linuxearth> varunendra: oh ok
<linuxearth> varunendra: additional security like...?
<mine> im not new to ubuntu, but new to ubuntu studio, any thoguhts?
<ejv> yacc: what do you mean you noticed unauthorized access
<somsip> mine: best if you ask a real question, or share your problem...
<varunendra> linuxearth, like browser's own security options/patches etc. If a potential intruder/hacker somehow (very difficult in one session if you are careful, but possible) makes their way in your running session, they would have equal control over your browser, be it tor or chromium/ff etc.
<Guest3843> after apt-get install grub showing error"E: package 'grub' has no installation candidate
<varunendra> linuxearth, I meant chromium/ff *running on a simple live session*
<linuxearth> varunendra: ok gotcha got!
<yacc> ejv: well, I've noticed a secondary account logging in from a tor exit node, then there is this detail that somebody was trying to heat my home office by running a process called minerd, ...
<ejv> yacc: logging in how?
<linuxearth> varunendra: and by saying 'simple live session', u probably mean the the session in private browsing, correct?
<yacc> ejv: sshd, ...
<ejv> yacc: were they able to escalate their privileges to root?
<varunendra> linuxearth, no private browsing is very different than live session.
<yacc> ejv: the interesting part is, I'd expect the password on that secondary account was to weak, but I've found no password based login.
<Malaysianprince> hello everyone!
<yacc> ejv: yes, root was penetrated too.
<jarope> hello
<linuxearth> ok please explain it varunendra
<varunendra> linuxearth, live session is related to the OS, when you boot it from a Live CD or USB, not the installed one. Like the Ubuntu Live CD.
<ejv> yacc: well do whatever evidence gathering you can, then nuke it completely.
<yacc> ejv: I'm currently backing up the filesystem onto hdd and preparing to reinstall.
<ejv> yacc: make sure you don't backup the hole/vulnerability that caused it in the first place
<linuxearth> varunendra: ok u mean that browsing is the safest? right?
<ejv> yacc: why are you not using a firewall?
<yacc> ejv: I don't plan to restore the backup beyond manually picking data.
<Hiro`> It seems like there's a set of packages that are all messed up on my computer: language-pack-en, language-pack-en-base, locales and libc6. I'm trying to reinstall them or remove them and then install them again, but apt-get just returns errors, saying that they are installed but at the wrong version or, when I try to remove them, saying that they are not installed at all (so can't be removed).
<varunendra> linuxearth, as long as it does not have "Persistence" (can't store the changes made during the live session), it is equally safe as the tor browser. Although I've read (haven't verified myself) that the Tor browser comes with good security plugins already installed (and some potentially weak functions disabled). So that may be a plus
<yacc> ejv: well, I'll have to evalutate that one again, till now being selective about what services are running has been good enough,..
<linuxearth> yeah varunendra
<ejv> yacc: if you have any services facing the public internet, you need to be playing defense of some kind
<linuxearth> varunendra, i am going and thanks for info man
<yacc> ejv: how'd a packet filter would help me if the penetration was probably a guessed password?
<letouriste> hello
<letouriste> i'm apologize for my poor english but i'm french :)
<letouriste> i've got a galaxy note 3 with 4 core  can i install phone ubuntu ?
<ejv> yacc: think about it; if you have a firewall (hw or sw) that is only allowing certain traffic from certain origin addresses, then you cannot be attacked using conventional brute force dictionary attacks.
<varunendra> !fr | letouriste
<ubottu> letouriste: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<letouriste> ty
<mark__> RSA key to add in Ubuntu for your laptop ??? anyone explain me
<ejv> put some effort into your question
<yacc> ejv: considering that password probing nowadays is done slowly and distributed, anyway new install it is, better passwords, less services, perhaps even packet filter, and even more seperations of concerns, sigh.
<letouriste> quit
<letouriste> exit
<letouriste> ?
<ejv> yacc: cool
<varunendra> letouriste, if you are trying to leave the channel, try /part
<madflintsam> I installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop which already has windows 7 installed. I hadn't wanted to mess up the windows 7 MBR in case I decide to remove ubuntu later so I installed grub on the root partition(sda7). Now I don't get a boot menu the system boots directly into windows 7 as if linux doesn't exist
<mark__> boss tell me :::Also mail me a RSA key to add in Ubuntu for your laptop, so that I can buy a Sandbox server for you.
<ejv> mark__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ejv> enjoy
<mark__> ejv: i already have the link but i need the usage of this?
<cfhowlett> madflintsam, because the first bootloader it sees is belongs to windows
<mark__> why he want the rsa
<varunendra> madflintsam, Grub2 doesn't like to be installed in a partition. And the laptop's BIOS will look at the MBR, where there is no info about your Ubuntu installation.
<varunendra> madflintsam, if you don't want to install Grub on MBR, try EasyBCD in windows
<ejv> mark__: This is not the appropriate place to explain how public and private key pair authentication works; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography might be what you're looking for.
<varunendra> madflintsam, it would be a very good idea to create a System Recovery CD from within windows and keep it safe.... no matter what you try
<madflintsam> ok, will try out easyBCD. didn't want to install ubuntu all over again. thank you varunendra and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> madflintsam, ^^^ that
<ejv> Also, it's taboo to private message people on Freenode.
<madflintsam> I already have a recovery disc varunendra, thank you again
<varunendra> np madflintsam :)
<Hiro`> mark__: there are free courses on crytography available online. For instance, at Coursera (google "courera crytography").
<Hiro`> But spell cryptography correctly.
<Hiro`> And Coursera.
<mark__> thanks
<Hiro`> So, libc6 is supposedly at the newest version, but it breaks locales. Therefore, locales cannot be installed.
<ikonia> how does it break locales ?
<Hiro`> ikonia: it says that libc6 has unmet dependencies: libc6 : Breaks: locales (< 2.17) but 2.13+git20120306-3 is to be installed.
<DamienCassou> hi
<ikonia> Hiro`: where are you getting this from - it looks like a PPA/external repo
<ikonia> hence the "git" postfix
<ikonia> 1info libc6
<DamienCassou> Ubuntu backup is not working fine for a few days now. I always get Error 500. Is it working for you?
<Hiro`> ikonia: yes, not sure about that.
<ikonia> Hiro`: I'd look into that as a matter of ugrency as if that's coming from a PPA your machine is probably screwed
<Hiro`> ikonia: okay, how do I find out.
<ikonia> Hiro`: have you enabled and PPA's or 3rd party repos ?
<Hiro`> I've probably added a couple of PPA's for various bits and pieces.
<ikonia> Hiro`: I'd put a lot of money that that is the problem
<Hiro`> ikonia: So, the probability that machine is screwed is pretty high?
<ikonia> I'd put money on it yes
<Hiro`> :-(
<Hiro`> Bummer
<ikonia> I'd document which PPA's and 3rd party repos you've enabled
<Hiro`> How would I go about that?
<geirha> Hiro`: To see where a particular package version is coming from, use  apt-cache policy pkgname
<jamesarnett> Hello
<jamesarnett> anyone chatting in here?
<Hiro`> OKay, libc6, installed: 2.17-92+b1, then it has a "version table", three versions listed, first in /var/lib/dpkg/status, second and third what looks like aan ubuntu repo.
<ishitva> Greetings everyone ! I want to know how can I copy a folder into /var/www without using sudo again and again ? Can I do it using the graphical interface as well , which will make things a litlle easier for me ?
<Seveas> jamesarnett: no, we're all on strike :)
<jamesarnett> Seveas: hahahaha Hilarious
<Seveas> ishitva: you clould make yourself owner of /var/www and everything in it
<ishitva> How should I do it ?
<jamesarnett> ishitva: or you can do sudo -i and it will make you root for the duration of the session
<Seveas> ishitva: sudo chown -R yourloginnamehere /var/www  # but beware, if your webserver also needs to write to it, that will break things
<jamesarnett> ishitva: then when you are done make sure to do quit
<ishitva> okay , will then I be able to copy the files and make changes to the files using the graphical interface as well ?
<Seveas> ishitva: absolutely
<ishitva> okay
<ishitva> I tried sudo su
<Seveas> Hiro`: the one marked with '***' is the installed one
<jamesarnett> ishitva: try sudo -i
<ishitva> sure
<ishitva> what does that -i option mean ?
<jamesarnett> much simpler  and you dont have to change the permissions on everything
<ishitva> Oaky
<Hiro`> Seveas: that's 2.17-92+b1 0, 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status.
<ishitva> Let me try
<yacc> How to get rid of the "online user account" dialog  box in 13.10 unity?
<ishitva> The paste button in the drop down is still comig to be locked
<Hiro`> Locales pulls up nothing installed, candidate 2.13+git20120306-3 and lists the repo as http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/precise/main amd64 Packages
<jamesarnett> ishitva: what gui interface are you using?
<ishitva> Earlier I was using Gnome
<jasef> I have an interesting issue: My Wifi doesn't work in 13.10, it just says 'Wi-Fi is disabled by hardware switch.
<ishitva> but later some problem occured and mine shifted back to unity
<sacrrie> hello
<sacrrie> any one there?
<worm`> Hi, what's the best way to disable power saving mode on ubuntu 12.10? I mean forever, so it doesn't come back after reboot
<Seveas> hello sacrrie, there are hundreds of people here :)
<sacrrie> how to open the resource file of XTerm? just want to enable the alt key
<sandman13> does installing KDE on Ubuntu 13.10 messes Unity?
<Seveas> sandman13: it shouldn't
<sacrrie> when i looked up to the official site of xterm , it says to add a line of code into the resources file
<sandman13> Seveas: what about Cinnamon 2.0?
<sacrrie> heck,what is it?
<sacrrie> i'm gonna google again
<Seveas> sacrrie: why use xterm? terminator is much nicer
<Hiro`> So I'm guessing that Ubuntu is tying to pull locales from the wrong repo. Is there a way to correct that?
<sacrrie> i thought xterm is pretty fast when opening
<sacrrie> ok, i will try terminator
<kubuntu_user> hi there, I having much trouble with my dvb-s2-usb card. Can somebody help? dmesg looks like the card is loaded correctly and I am able to scan channels but do not get any result. I also compiled media-build-tree from linux.tv
<Hiro`> saccrie: "Xresources is a user-level configuration dotfile, typically located at ~/.Xresources."
<ishitva> Seveas: How to prevent things from breaking if I chown that group ?
<kubuntu_user> w_scan says somethin like: signal ok:         S  f = 12515 kHz H SR = 22000  5/6 0,35  QPSK Info: NIT(actual) filter timeout
<Hiro`> From: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X_resources
<Hiro`> If you don't see it, I guess you can just create it.
<foo357> Hello, I'v egot a question about apt-get: I think there was some command to upgrade optional/alternative packages. I.e. "apt-get upgrade" doesn't upgrade so there was some other command to apply optional upgrades. This description mignt sound funny.
<sacrrie> just create it ?
<sacrrie> i 'll try
<Seveas> ishitva: depends on what you use. e.g. wordpress needs write access to wp-uploads
<ishitva> I am trying to install Bugzilla
<Seveas> foo357: I think you are refering to apt-get dist-upgrade. apt-get upgrade will only upgrade packages but not install new dependencies, with dist-upgrade packages new dependencies will be upgraded as well, and it will install those dependencies
<Seveas> ishitva: bugzilla also has a directory where it wants to store attachments, so you'll need to make that writable by the webserver
<ishitva> okay , so what should I do now ?
<Seveas> read the documentation for bugzilla :) (read: no idea, I haven't indstalled bugzilla in ages)
<sacrrie> Terminator looks good, but the opening speed is a little slower than xterm
<ishitva> Seveas: Okay :P
<sacrrie> Hiro`, thanks body
<Hiro`> sacrrie: np
<Hiro`> So should I throw my laptop away and start again? Is there a way to correct my broken packages problem?
<ActionParsnip> Hiro`: why not reinstall, the hardware is not faulty....
<foo357> Seveas: thanks, that was it.
<Hiro`> ActionParsnip: Just over-exaggerating for effect!
<Hiro`> I mean, I'd prefer not to reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> Hiro`: what is the issue?
<Seveas> Hiro`: I missed the start of the conversation. What's broken?
<scrachi> Bonjour
<Seveas> bonjour scrachi. On parle anglais ici.
<Seveas> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Hiro`> The problem is that I can't install locales because of an unment dependency with libc6.
<ActionParsnip> Hiro`: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> Hiro`: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy locales; apt-cache policy libc6; sudo apt-get install locales
<Seveas> ActionParsnip: he's on precise
<Hiro`> Yeah, one sec
<sacrrie> Hiro`,  after creating the Xresources file , problem solved, much obliged!!!
<sacrrie> super happy now
<Hiro`> Pasted here: http://pastebin.com/TLazebm6
<Hiro`> sacrrie: no worries, I've been meaning to do that myself, actually!
<DamienCassou> Ubuntu backup with Ubuntu One is not working fine for a few days now. I always get Error 500. Is it working for you?
<ishitva> How can I free my port 80 from Open stack ?
<ishitva> and associate with Apache ?
<antifa> hi guys
<Seveas> Hiro`: looks like you installed libc6 from another repo that you have since disabled
<cfhowlett> antifa, greetings
<antifa> some one has any ideas why can't I install nightingale add ons ?
<Hiro`> Seveas: okay, can I re-enable it, or switch to another repo?
<Seveas> Hiro`: try this: sudo apt-get install libc6=2.15-0ubuntu10.5
<Seveas> that should downgrade to the Ubuntu version
<Seveas> it may fail, pastebin output if it does
<ActionParsnip> !info locales
<ActionParsnip> !info locales precise
<ubottu> locales (source: langpack-locales): common files for locale support. In component main, is required. Version 2.13+git20120306-9 (saucy), package size 3283 kB, installed size 9012 kB
<ubottu> locales (source: langpack-locales): common files for locale support. In component main, is required. Version 2.13+git20120306-3 (precise), package size 3280 kB, installed size 9152 kB
<Hiro`> Falied: http://pastebin.com/QdyatUwe
<madflintsam> hello varunendra, easyBCD did the trick, now typing from ubuntu. thank you again.
<ikonia> the magic that is pointless PPA
<ActionParsnip> libc6 2.17-92+b1   is a debian package.
<ikonia> Hiro`: honestly - I would suggest backup, re-install, don't use PPA's
<varunendra> madflintsam, you're welcome :)
<ikonia> Hiro`: try to keep it simple
<cfhowlett> !cookie|varunendra,
<ubottu> varunendra,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * varunendra nom-nom-nom... :P
<ActionParsnip> Hiro`: you have added a Debian package to an Ubuntu box and mangled your deps
<Seveas> Hiro`: hmm, looks like you have other problems too. What does 'apt-get -f install' say?
<ikonia> I appreciate thats overkill but you've messsed around with the core library for the OS and it will have dependencies, you may find it easier to just re-install to a known safe point and learn the lesson before going forward.
<Hiro`> A
<ikonia> hang on - this isn't mint is it
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: +1
<ikonia> the debian mint repo
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: he has libc6 2.17-92+b1   is a debian package
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: also debian-mint
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: that'll do it
<Hiro`> Seveas: It says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Hiro`>  
<antifa> any one has any idea why this is hallening ? Nightingale could not install the file at
<antifa> http://wiki.getnightingale.com/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=addons:birdtune-1.3.8.xpi
<antifa> because: Unexpected installation error
<antifa> Review the Error Console log for more details.
<antifa> -203
<Seveas> Hiro`: k, looks like ikonia and ActionParsnip are correct then, you've mangled too many libraries by installing packages from mint. It's recoverable but will take time. You'll need to downgrade/remove many packages. A reinstall may be quicker.
<Hiro`> Okay, so I've added a repo from another linux distro, and this has mangled my installed packages.
<ActionParsnip> Hiro`: you are either using Mint, or added the Mint PPA to Ubuntu and mangled your OS. I suggest a reintsall
<ActionParsnip> Hiro`: yes, reinstall
<Seveas> another victim of the annoyance that's mint.
<Hiro`> When I first installed Ubuntu, I installed a couple of different desktops for it.
<ikonia> Seveas: just PPA annoyance
<ikonia> could be $any PPA and the odds are the same result
<Hiro`> Okay.
<Seveas> ikonia: hmm, not any PPA. I maintain a few that are safe :)
<Hiro`> But it seems like sometimes PPAs are necessary to get the right software installed through apt-get.
<antifa> Nightingale could not install the file at
<antifa> http://wiki.getnightingale.com/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=addons:birdtune-1.3.8.xpi
<antifa> because: Unexpected installation error
<antifa> Review the Error Console log for more details.
<antifa> -203
<Seveas> antifa: stop pasting crap in here.
<ikonia> Seveas: yes, I'd count that one as "safe" but it really is the exception
<cfhowlett> antifa, STOP
<ikonia> Hiro`: they are pretty much never nessasary, and if they are the source of the PPA should be checked
<Hiro`> I do a lot of programming and this requires installing  lot of software.
<antifa> ok ok
<cfhowlett> !paste|antifa,
<ubottu> antifa,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Hiro`: all of which should be available in the ubuntu repos or trusted 3rd parties
<Seveas> ikonia: well, PPA's can help a lot when you don't want to install lots of things in /usr/local
<antifa> that is the error code I am getting
<antifa> ok
<Seveas> there's so much on CPAN or PyPI that's not packaged or where packages are outdated
<ikonia> Seveas: I don't disagree a lot, however %90 of the PPAs are idiots trying to do it,
<ikonia> with no thought for the base OS, the file system layout or conflicts
<ikonia> or upgrade support
<Seveas> well, that too. We should have something like vetted ppa's, but we're going rapidly OT here ;)
<Hiro`> So, in the future, should I try to avoid adding PPA and use git or download precompiled binaries . . . ?
<ikonia> Seveas: a very old argument which I've lost
<ikonia> Hiro`: what software do you need that's not in the ubuntu repos
<Seveas> Hiro`: use PPAs with care. Basically never install from PPA's what's available in normal repos
<Seveas> so if a PPA ships things like libc6, or unity: avoid!
<ikonia> Seveas: and thats the issue average joe does'nt know it ships libc as a dependency for "super cool binary version 1.1"
<Seveas> well, you can see which packages are in a PPA
<ikonia> Seveas: and those guys should be banned from running a PPA
<ikonia> Seveas: most do'nt know how/don't understand the implications
<Hiro`> Well, I can't think of aything off the top of my head. I can remember having to install Python3.3, which wasn't avaiable for precise from the repos. Someone added it to a PPA and we installed from that.
<ikonia> Hiro`: right, so python is used a lot in ubuntu - why would you need 3.3 ?
<ikonia> more so if you are writing apps to be used by ubuntu
<Hiro`> For a course, which required 3.3.
<Seveas> ikonia: python 3.3 isn't that bad from a PPA *if* it doesn't change the /usr/bin/python3 symlink
<ikonia> Seveas: and there is thee failure..
<Seveas> but yeah, caveat ppaor
<Hiro`> It was a bit of a pain actually.
<ikonia> Hiro`: it seems unlikley a course would rquire 3.3 as it's still very new, eg: 3.4 only came out a week or so ago
<Hiro`> Then I had 2.7, 3.2 nd 3.3.
<ikonia> it's more likley it's 3.X - in which case 3.2 would work fine and it ships with ubuntu
<Hiro`> Well, it *did* require 3.3.
<Seveas> Hiro`: next time it may be better to use an Ubuntu version which ships 3.3 (such as 13.10), but hindsight is always 20/20 :)
<Hiro`> No point arguing about this!
<Hiro`> Yeah, damint!
<Seveas> ikonia: actually, a requirement for 3.3 may not be that unexpected, it fixed a lot of things
<Hiro`> Okay, so what is the best stable Ubuntu to upgrade to un your opinion?
<Seveas> basically, I consider python 3.0/3.1/3.2 almost unusable for serious work
<ikonia> Hiro`: not an upgrade, a clean install
<ikonia> !info python
<ikonia> 1info python
<Seveas> I like 13.10, it's recent and (at least for me) super stable. You may be able to upgrade from your slightly mangled box, but no guarantees
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 164 kB, installed size 671 kB
<ikonia> 2.7.5 in saucy ??
<ikonia> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.3.2-14ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 8 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Hiro`> Right,sorry,  new install, but which version?
<ikonia> ahh there we go, 13.10 ships with 3.3.2
<Seveas> for new installs, definitely go for the latest
<Hiro`> IIRC, autograder function required some stuff from 3.3.
<Hiro`> Seveas: 13.10 -- are you on LTS?
<Seveas> 13.10 is not an LTS
<Hiro`> Okay.
<Seveas> LTS is overrated
<Hiro`> Right, good to know. Bit depressed that I'm going to have to do a re-install of my whole wretched system, but at least I know what the problem is! Guys, you've been a great help.
<Seveas> Hiro`: well, try the upgrade first, it may just work
<zetheroo> Whenever I mount a samba share I am asked for my sudo password ... is there a way to stop this behaviour?
<ejv> stable? 12.04.4 LTS or Debian 7.0. I'd stay away from everything else.
<ikonia> change the sudo rules
<ikonia> zetheroo: how are you mounting it ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: via nautilus
<ikonia> zetheroo: that should be user space so should not ask you for sudo passwords
<zetheroo> ikonia: yes, I am not sure why it's asking for it ...
<ikonia> zetheroo: explain how you are trying to mount it
<ikonia> zetheroo: walk me through the process
<zetheroo> ok
<Hiro`> Seveas: what upgrade?
<Hiro`> ejv: really?
<linuxearth> where is the option for password protecting -- libre office doc and kwrite?
<zetheroo> I open Nautilus, go to Browse Network > Windows Network > MT > Fileserver > smb share
<ikonia> linuxearth: on what distro as you are asking in multiple distro channels
<Rory> linuxearth: You want to save a document that requires a password to open, using Libreoffice?
<ejv> Hiro`: if you meant stable in the enterprise, commercial sense, yes, stay away from the 13+ branch entirely. pick something that's held up against the test of time.
<Rory> linuxearth:  File –> Save. On the Save dialog box, check the box at the bottom left to Save with password.
<zetheroo> Ikonia: weird .. this time I opened the share and no request for password ...
<tomz123> Is there any way I can record which user/users read a specific file?
<zetheroo> ikonia: maybe I only have to put it in once after booting up!?
<ikonia> zetheroo: yeah, sudo credenticals will be cached for 15 minutes
<zetheroo> ah
<cfhowlett> linuxearth, librewriter>file>save with password
<ikonia> zetheroo: just testing it now,
<Hiro`> ejv: I want to minimise the amount of stuff like this that I might have to do with it.
<zetheroo> ikonia: I should mention that the first time I mounted the shares I have to enter my domain credentials
<zetheroo> don't know if that makes a diff
<Hiro`> Not sure what you mean by commercial, enterprise sense.
<ikonia> zetheroo: that's not unreasonable as you are authenticating against a domain - so you'll need to tell the domain your credenticals
<zetheroo> yes
<ejv> "stable" means different things, to different people.
<ikonia> zetheroo: it's the sudo password that's concerning me
<zetheroo> but then after that it also asked me for my sudo pass
<zetheroo> right
<Hassan_> plase help me
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hiro`> ejv: so you reckon, stay with 12.04 LTS?
<linuxearth> where is the option for password protecting -- libre office doc
<cfhowlett> linuxearth, librewriter>file>save with password
<linuxearth> oh i was disconnect, please repeat
<tomz123> Is there nothing I can do?
<tomz123> Is there any way I can record which user/users read a specific file?
<ikonia> tomz123: there are audit tools, but that level of auiditing would be quite serious
<cfhowlett> !auditi
<tomz123> I'll leave it then
<rosco_y> I want to partition a second hard disk, and I'm wondering "what is super-standard"?
<jatt> / in one partition /home in another
<ikonia> zetheroo: I've just allowed my sudo credentials to expire, and mounted a windows share exactly as you, I got prompted for my domain credentials, but not sudo
<ikonia> zetheroo: I've just verified this on ubuntu 12.04, 13.10 and Fedora 10
<ikonia> 20
<ikonia> zetheroo: it seems it's quite common across gnome in general and ubuntu
<ikonia> zetheroo: there must be something broken on your setup, or the sudo prompt was for something else.
<Guest3843> hello every one is there any safe way to remove older version ubuntu from grub menu
<Guest3843> ?
<varunendra> Guest3843, you mean the kernel versions right? Or did you have multiple installs of Ubuntu?
<krishna_> join 123
<krishna_> how to download and use uc browser in ubuntu
<krishna_> hhi
<Guest3843> varunendra, I have install 10.10 and 12.04 so I want to remove 10.10.
<cfhowlett> krishna_, uc browser appears to be for cell phones
<geirha> Guest3843: You can, but they'll reappear next time a kernel update comes along
<krishna_> how to install hamradio software in ubuntu???
<Guest3843> varunendra, in grub menu list is longer so I want to remove option in grub .My grub should only two one ubuntu 12.04 and windows
<cfhowlett> krishna_ from the software center
<geirha> Guest3843: update-grub looks through all your harddrives and generates the menu with all the OSes it found. So if you remove the partiton with 10.10 on it, then run update-grub, it should disappear from the menu.
<krishna_> ok cfhowlett, download from that but not working
<cfhowlett> krishna_, name of the program?
<varunendra> Guest3843, exactly what geirha said above. If you have removed the older Ubuntu installation, the command "sudo update-grub" will automatically fix it for you.
<Guest3843> varunendra, actually I have install 10.10 and 12.04 too.
<Guest3843> varunendra, I want to remove 10.10 from my system.
<krishna_> cfhowlett, program name is gpspk
<Guest3843> varunendra, I have given above command and it is complete now.
<varunendra> Guest3843, from within 12.04?
<cfhowlett> krishna_, gpspk doesn't show in my software center or on google
<Guest3843> varunendra, yes from 12.04
<varunendra> Guest3843, and is 10.10 on a different partition?
<Guest3843> varunendra, yes
<varunendra> Guest3843, then probably the safest option is to install Gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted), run it and delete the partition that holds 10.10. Then run the "sudo update-grub" command again.
<krishna_> sorry Mr.cfhowlett,pgm name is gpsk31
<varunendra> Guest3843, you can then use the empty space for either Ubuntu or windows, as you wish.
<cfhowlett> krishna_, try a command line install: sudo apt-get install gpsk31
<Guest3843> varunendra, sudo apt-get install gparted showing unable to locate package
<varunendra> Guest3843, is the Ubuntu machine connected to internet?
<Guest3843> varunendra, sorry just connecting
<varunendra> :)
<varunendra> Guest3843, you may also have to run "sudo apt-get update" once..
<Guest3843> varunendra, okay
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Rubas> Stop spamming Hassan_
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<Hassan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<krishna_> ok cfhowlett, now i am having ubuntu11.10 but i need to install ubuntu12.04 how to install it
<Rubas> Thanks DJones
<Seveas> thanks DJones, I was half a second away from !o-ps :)
<cfhowlett> Hassan_, that there is the exact way to get ignored --- oh wait,
<Guest3843> varunendra, updating taking some time.
<DJones> No probs, I'm sure he'll be back, seems to be a frustrated user wanting support, saw the question about an hour ago
<cfhowlett> DJones, +1
<Hassan_> help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206094
<cfhowlett> Hassan_, nope
<Seveas> Hassan_: get out.
<yacc> Anyway to access a ecryptfs home directory on an external device?
<Hassan_> Ok !
<Seveas> yacc: you should be able to mount it if you have the correct passphrase
<varunendra> Guest3843, yeah, that's normal. With only default repositories enabled, it shouldn't be more than 20 MB though
<johnnydevil> Hey all
<beep_odx> hey hi guys
<Guest3843> varunendra, its 90% done
<Guest3843> varunendra, it again showing 65%
<yacc> Seveas: and how do I do that?
<varunendra> Guest3843, must be showing for individual repositories. Have you also PPAs in your repositories or is it a fresh install with defaults?
<rosco_y> Do I have to edit fstab to automatically mount a second hard drive that I want to use as a file store?
<yacc> Seveas: passphrase = password?
<Guest3843> varunendra, its fresh install now
<Seveas> yacc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508111
<varunendra> rosco_y, yes
<Seveas> err, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<rosco_y> varunendra: ty
<Seveas> rosco_y: if it's a USB drive, it should automatically be mounted when you plug it in. For internal drives, editing /etc/fstab is correct
<Guest3843> varunendra, when i update grub it showing found 10.04 now. what is this?
<varunendra> Guest3843, have you deleted its partition?
<Guest3843> varunendra, no
<Guest3843> varunendra, how can i do?
<varunendra> Guest3843, install gparted > run it > Identify the 10.10 partition (this is important, so you don't end up deleting wrong partition) > delete it.
<Guest3843> varunendra, gparted shows partition of 10.10?
<varunendra> Guest3843, it is a partitioning tool. It'll show all available partitions. You'll have to make sure that you can clearly identify the target (10.10) partition in it. By it's Label, size.... whatever makes it different.
<Guest3843> varunendra, when i give command sudo apt-get install gparted it showing unable to lock administration directory
<Guest3843> varunendra, is another process using it.
<varunendra> Guest3843, means you have another program running that has the lock. Is the "Software Update" or "Ubuntu Software Center" open?
<Guest3843> varunendra, yes
<varunendra> which one Guest3843 ?
<Guest3843> varunendra, after complete i will do.
<varunendra> yup
<teo__> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<teo__> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<DJones> !it | teo__
<ubottu> teo__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest3843> varunendra, thanks for reply i will try tater
<varunendra> Guest3843, no problem, just make sure NOT to run "update-grub" from within 10.10, or the system would be unbootable when you delete its partition.
<Tom11>  varunendra:i am trying to dual boot mint and puppy linux using grub boot loader, but its giving me errors,
<varunendra> Tom11, I'm not a dual boot expert, just know the basics, and it goes beyond basics when you talk about anything other than Windows (upto 7) and Ubuntu :P
<varunendra> Tom11, already tried #mint ?
<arcsky> how do i test if my hdd and mem works perfect? from cli
<yacc> Any idea how to create a mini.iso based USB stick. The usb-creator does not work for it.
<varunendra> (if there is such a channel that is..)
<WestJ> Hello guys
<cfhowlett> yacc, try unetbootin
<yacc> unetbootin?
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<varunendra> arcsky, memory test can only be reliable when you test it BEFORE booting your OS
<yacc> cfhowlett: I don't want to use Linux Mint.
<yacc> cfhowlett: I want to use a text based installer
<WestJ> Does anyone have a sure-fire fix for Intel/AMD DYNAMIC Switching Graphics on notebooks? Or am I doomed to forever hate AMD's driver developers?
<cfhowlett> yacc, that wasn't for you - see unetbootin
<Tom11> varunendra:i am trying to put both mint and puppy linux in same hdd under different partitions and want to have both os, i want to dual boot it.
<yacc> cfhowlett: the new installer has a number of issues with LVM/LUKS => e.g. I'm missing the LVM options while creating partitions, and so on.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: the mini iso installs in text mode
<ActionParsnip> yacc: as does the alternate ISO
<yacc> ActionParsnip: there is no alternate ISO anymore for 13.10
<yacc> ActionParsnip: and the mini.iso does not boot if I just dd it onto the USB stick.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: did you try unetbootin?
<yacc> ActionParsnip: what's unetbootin
<cfhowlett> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<varunendra> Tom11, I have zero experience (and awareness) about Puppy, but the last time I heard about it, it probably used Grub legacy. So which one have you installed first which one later?
<yacc> ActionParsnip: Well, that's a recursive issue => I'd had to install Windows first
<yacc> ActionParsnip: No Windows here around.
<Tom11> varunendra: i have installed puppy linux first, then mint.
<varunendra> Tom11, despite Mint being Ubuntu based, this is not the right place to discuss that. Not because we don't want to, but because we can't help much with what we don't know enough about.
<yacc> ActionParsnip: as I said the mini.iso does not work when dd-ed onto the disk.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: you can install unetbootin in Linux and Mac
<yacc> ActionParsnip: wine?
<Tom11> varunendra: no problem, anyways thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: no, it runs on both Windows and Mac, so if you have either you can make a bootable usb using that
<varunendra> Tom11, either try a Mint Linux channel, or post your problem in detail at ubuntuforums.org (under "Other OS" section).
<yacc> ActionParsnip: I have no Windows nor Macs, but I see apt-get seems to know it.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: how are you chatting now? phone?
<arcsky> varunendra: ok and hdd?
<jasef> What's the best way to downgrade a package? I'm trying to downgrade network-manager to the 13.04 version
<yacc> ActionParsnip: suspect Ubuntu install
<PinkSwing> Good morning. I am trying to install the latest stable release version of Audacity (currently 2.0.5) on Ubuntu 12.04. The version in the Ubuntu repositories is 2.0.0. Audacity maintain a nightly build PPA but I want the stable release not nightly builds. So it seems installing from source is the answer. I am following the instructions at http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/CompilingAudacityForBeginners#simple but when I come to "sudo apt-
<yacc> ActionParsnip: suspect as in I need a fresh install ;)
<ActionParsnip> yacc: can you not install unetbootin on that?
<PinkSwing> yacc: In Synaptic you can force a version by right clicking
<yacc> ActionParsnip: I just did, I had the impression it's Win/Mac only.
<ActionParsnip> !info unetbootin | yacc
<PinkSwing> Sorry. That was for someone else.
<ubottu> yacc: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 284 kB, installed size 830 kB
<PinkSwing> jasef: In Synaptic you can force a version by right clicking
<jasef> PinkSwing: I'm currently stuck in command line.
<varunendra> arcsky, depends on what filesystems you have on the HDD. If it is all linux EXT, you may simply run "sudo fsck -f" from a live session. If it has windows partitions, you must check them with windows "chkdsk" or something similar. Scanning the disk for errors is all you can check.
<varunendra> arcsky, apart from physical/logical errors on the disk/filesystem, the general performance depends on general maintenance. Which means a little knowledge and a lot of habits :)
<PinkSwing> jasef: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<jasef> PinkSwing: Thanks! :)
<yacc> Sigh, mini.iso written via unetbootin to an USB stick is not recognized by my laptop as boot media, it boots straight to the hdd :(
<yacc> Any way to change the VG name created by the GUI installer?
<ikonia> vgrename
<yacc> ikonia: will the laptop still after vgrename?
<ikonia> yes
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> How can i create a proxy relayer in ubuntu13.10?
<dupingping> this proxy relayer with SOCKS, SOCKS5 and HTTP.
<yacc> ikonia: well, it boots into the initramdisk, so no, vgrename after the install is not a recommended thing, I guess.
<ikonia> yacc: should be
<yacc> ikonia: well, vgrename && reboot is not.
<ikonia> errr you don't just do that
<ikonia> things will be referencing it by name/uuid
<ikonia> you've just changed it
<ikonia> so you need to update things referencing
<yacc> ikonia: it complains that it cannot find oldname.
<ikonia> of course,
<ikonia> you've not told it about the new name
<yacc> ikonia: yeah, that's why I asked.
<ikonia> you just asked how to change the volume group name
<yacc> ikonia: in the GUI installer
<yacc> ikonia: :)
<yacc> ikonia: just out of curiosity, where would I need to change the stuff after vgrename?
<ikonia> anywhere thats referencing it, eg: grub, fstab,
<yacc> ikonia: well, let's see if I can get the stupid thing to install on the new mSATA, then accessing the old install under the new name is not much of an issue :)
<jasef> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10; I've booted an old kernel for testing, and I keep getting 'No session found for uid 1000' when I try to connect to a wifi network.
<jasef> Any ideas?
<ikonia> you've changed your user that used to be uid 1000 ?
<jasef> ikonia, no; the same happens for any user.
<jasef> ikonia, I haven't changed any uids.
<ikonia> what's complaining about now session ?
<ikonia> does it always say uid 1000
<jasef> It's when I connect to a wifi network.
<jasef> And it says the uid of whatever user is logged in.
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok .. thanks ... do you know how to get a smbcred file to work for the purpose of mounting the samba shares via fstab?
<yacc> How do I create a LVM in the partition editor in the GUI installer?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2007/12/17/howto-mount-samba-shares-in-fstab-using-a-credential-file/
<yacc> I can create a LUKS container => but there seems to be no way to create the VG/LVs.
<ikonia> yacc: you have to have a volume group defined before it will allow it
<ikonia> luks....ah, that will make it more complex
<yacc> ikonia: I'm talking GUI Ubuntu Installer => where do I create the VG before?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: but there is no mention of domain there
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I have already done this pretty much ... but am getting permission denied errors
<ice9> after I installed gnome-shell lxde and then removed them and rebooted, now in unity the mouse cursor disappeared however it's there I can't blindly move it and click things but it's not visible
<yacc> ikonia: the old text mode installer you assigned some partitions into a PV role and then it allowed you to create LVs in the next step, ...
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: the fields I have in my smbcred file are username, password and domain ... but still no luck
<yacc> ikonia: LUKS does not make it more complex, I cannot create a LVM manually in the GUI installer without LUKS either, no user interface there to do the deed.
<dupingping> How can i create a proxy relayer in ubuntu13.10?
<dupingping> this proxy relayer with SOCKS, SOCKS5 and HTTP.
<dupingping> Plz, help me.
<yacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/installation-guide/amd64/ch06s03.html#di-partition <= that's bullshit, that talks about the text mode installer that is not available anymore, ...
<ikonia> yacc: luks does make it more complex, but if you think not, so be it and good luck
<yacc> ikonia: the manual partitioning on the 13.10 GUI installer has no way that I can see to create a LVM VG => that's the issue. I can create the LUKS PV. But I cannot create the LVM VG with or without LUKS.
<ikonia> does the installer actually support non-luks volume groups /
<yacc> ikonia: the issue is that the installer seems to have no LVM "UI controls". => the automatic setup (which is wrong in this context) automatically selects LVM if you select LUKS.
<ikonia> yacc: right, so the answer to my question is "probably no"
<yacc> ikonia: what's wrong => with a SSD and LUKS you certainly want to leave space unused, to help the poor beast with garbage collection.
<ikonia> yacc: what ?
<yacc> ikonia: Seems like the 13.10 supports LVM/LUKS only in fully automatic mode, always using ubuntu-vg as VG, and so on.
<yacc> ikonia: LUKS (by design) precludes the SSD from TRIM support => so it might make sense to leave say 20-40GB unused so the SSD has a bigger buffer for garbage collection.
<ikonia> yacc: buffer for garbage collection ??? what are you talking about
<yacc> ikonia: SSDs. Look up the internals, "garbage collection" == "making overwriteable NAND flash blocks available" => part of all modern SSDs.
<ikonia> yacc: I know what garbage collection is, but what you've said makes no sense
<yacc> ikonia: considering that the difference between a good and a bad SSD is how it's controller handles garbage collection, ...
<ikonia> yacc: I'm aware of how an SSD works, but what you said about leaving space for garbage collection makes no sense
<Guest6255> fstrim would help
<yacc> ikonia: it makes sense, if the controller knows that the space is empty. It's basically "user-visible" overprovisioning.
<ikonia> yacc: no, it makes no sense
<del1> hello
<yacc> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> yacc: because it doesn't make sense, "over provisioning" for "garbage collection" ?????
<ikonia> yacc: carry on and waste your disk if you feel it adds value,
<del1> is there any opensource free monitoring software which works on client server basis, and all the clients will countinuously send the status messages to main host for further processing.
<iceroot> del1: nagios
<del1> alternate to mont m/monit
<del1> iceroot, ok. will check it out. thanks.
<iceroot> del1: i would say nagios is the standard application for monitoring solutions
<Vivekananda> hi everyone
<Vivekananda> I added added iso to multiboot but dont know how toremove one ?
<del1> iceroot, ok
<Vivekananda> can anyone gimme an idea
<del1> Vivekananda, you mean dd to pendrive?
<Vivekananda> yes I used this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  as suggested by people here
<yacc> anyway, the partitioning via LUKS/LVM in the automatic mode also failed.
<varikonniemi> is there some way to get a tooltip popup in ubuntu 12.04 that shows file size etc.
<yacc> Funny, the installers defaults to ecryptfs even with LUKS/LVM ;)
<del1> Vivekananda, so why not just connect the pendrive and delete the specific image ?
<Vivekananda> yes going to do that
<zetheroo> I cannot get the samba shares mounted via terminal or in fstab
<ikonia> zetheroo: explain ?
<zetheroo> no matter what command/options I use I get: mount error(13): Permission denied
<ikonia> zetheroo: show me your mount command
<zetheroo> but the credentials work via nautolus
<Vivekananda> I used this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  to get iso in
<Vivekananda> how do I remove an iso :(
<zetheroo> ikonia: last command I tried was "sudo mount -t cifs //server-name/sharename /mnt/mntdir -o credentials=.mycredentials,sec=ntlmssp"
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok, so I'd suggest getting rid of the credentials options, and manually entering them first
<ikonia> zetheroo: also nautiluse will be mounting with fuse, not cifs
<ikonia> zetheroo: so there is differences
<zetheroo> ikonia: I also mount -t cifs //tank/projekte/ /mnt/projekte/ -o username=user@domain,password=*****,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777"
<zetheroo> ikonia: sorry, mean to say "I also did: ....."
<ikonia> zetheroo: your using sudo right ?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, are you using MultiSystem?
<zetheroo> and I also tried "mount -t cifs //tank/projekte /mnt/projekte/ -o username=domain\username,password=*****"
<zetheroo> ikonia: all as root
<ikonia> the root user is locked on ubuntu
<Vivekananda> varunendra: hii good to see you. Yes I used it to create the dvd but now dont know how to delete it
<zetheroo> ikonia: how do you mean?
<ikonia> zetheroo: the root account is locked, you should not be "root"
<zetheroo> ikonia: well I "unlock" it ;)
<yacc> ikonia: ok, where specifically do I need to change the VG group to keep the box booting? => grep -r ubuntu-vg /etc gives only hits in /etc/lvm
<varunendra> Vivekananda, assuming you have installed it on Ubuntu, run it again while the pen drive is connected. There is an "Uninstall" button on its GUI. Select the ISO in its list (it will automatically detect the installed ones) and click the Uninstall button
<ikonia> yacc: I explained to you earlier
<zetheroo> ikonia: I am used to working in root ... as I work in root on all our servers ...
<Vivekananda> hmm
<halyna> quit
<Vivekananda> the uninstall on selection starts to uninstall multisystem instead
<yacc> ikonia: and I'm asking now where these would be explicitly, because neither /etc (beside /etc/lvm) nor /boot mention ubuntu-vg, if I believe grep -r
<Vivekananda> varunendra:
<ikonia> yacc: re-read what I told you earlier, I explained what it will reference and gave 2 examples
<varunendra> Vivekananda, it's quite some time since I used it. I'm describing by memory.. But is the pen drive detected? And the ISOs on it?
<yacc> ikonia: and I just told you that neither /etc nor /boot contain the VG name when I grep for them.
<Vivekananda> varunendra: yes both
<Vivekananda> I am trying to install to vbox but says usb not detected
<yacc> reboot
<yacc> oops, sorry.
<yacc> two keyboards on a desk lead to such oopses :(
<varunendra> Vivekananda, booting, or even detecting USB in VBox is a different issue. Even if the USB is bootable, VBox may not detect or boot from it.
<varunendra> By the way, Vivekananda I just noticed that the author has also provided an Ubuntu installer for YUMI now. (not that I'm now recommending to install that instead ;) )
<ice9> global menu items in all apps are inactive! any idea?
<Rory> ice9: Does this persist after logging off and on again? Does it always happen? What Ubuntu version?
<RonnieS> Can anyone hint me in a direction as to when or if php will be updated on 12.04 LT ??
<hitsujiTMO> !latest | RonnieS
<ubottu> RonnieS: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Rory> RonnieS: It's highly unlikely new major version will be available in main update repository. What version do you require?
<ice9> Rory: yes, it happened after installed gnome-shell I think, I'm on Ubuntu 13.10
<Rory> ice9: Is this in the Unity desktop environment or gnome shell? Also what do you mean by "inactive" ?
<RonnieS> @Rory atm it uses php 5.3.* which is end of life as soon php 5.6 is out.. which is.. any day now
<Rory> RonnieS: There's a new Ubuntu LTS coming out in April, probably better off waiting til then
<ice9> Rory: in unity,  the items are there but un-selectable; I removed gnome-shell and problem remains
<ActionParsnip> Rory: unity is a shell, not a desktop ;)
<hitsujiTMO> RonnieS: if you want a later implementation of PHP either use 13.10, or use a PPA
<RonnieS> Okay, Thanks for the answer Rory, i have been looking for answers for that in a long time
<RonnieS> Considered using PPA
<RonnieS> But it sucks to have a LTS with a php version that will be come insecure as there are no more security updates for 5.3
<Rory> ice9: Do you have another user account you can try, to see if the problem only affects your user? You cn use the guest user for example
<RonnieS> Thanks for the answers though =] have a nice day
<Rory> ActionParsnip: A better way to phrase it would be "Did you select Ubuntu Desktop or Gnome Shell from the login screen?"
<OerHeks> RonnieS, php 5.5.9 in this ppa for precise 12.04 lts >> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<hitsujiTMO> RonnieS: With 14.04 just around the corner its not a massive issue. LTS is aimed at longterm stable setups so having the PHP version update mid release can break some web apps. https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 is prob the best PPA to use for a later PHP implementation
<RonnieS> DerHeks and can i use the PPA without having to read the source?
<RonnieS> securly?
<Rory> RonnieS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<Rory> RonnieS: There's always risk in using a PPA, but that one is pretty widely used
<RonnieS> I guess i will have to compile myself
<Rory> RonnieS: If it's critical, why not use Ubuntu 13.10?
<RonnieS> Rory it is not critical, it is common sense not to have such a old version of php
<RonnieS> imo
<Qache> dzien dobry
<Rory> RonnieS: Linux distros (apart from rolling ones) don't tend to just update major versions of applications like that as a rule
<Rory> RonnieS: Especially stuff like php/apache which could massively break a deployment
<RonnieS> I am unsure how you see that as breakage
<Vivekananda> rebooted
<Rory> RonnieS: You are under the impression that the obvious default behaviour ought to be "always have the latest upstream version"
<RonnieS> no no
<Vivekananda> varunendra: if usb cannot be detected then how will I test it ?
<Vivekananda> :(
<RonnieS> but a end of life ...
<Rory> RonnieS: Whereas the situation as it stands is "Release security updates for the version we shipped with"
<hitsujiTMO> RonnieS: commands become deprecated/obsolete in major updates so sites fail that use said commands after upgrades
<RonnieS> okay
<zetheroo> ikonia: any ideas about the samba issue?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I think two things are needed - 1) VBox Extension Pack must be installed to enable USB2 compatibility, 2) You must be a member of "vboxusers" group
<RonnieS> =] have a nice one
<Vivekananda> varunendra: I used the iso directly and now vbox tells me that my bios might need an upgrade
<Vivekananda> I will have to check my current bios version and the available version
<varunendra> Vivekananda, means the VM's BIOS version or the physical computer's BIOS?
<Vivekananda> Well the error came up on the VM
<Vivekananda> so not sure which but the 64 bit booted up fine.
<Vivekananda> so then should I now delete multisystems and just use one
<CYR4N0> does anyone know where the proxy settings are saved when you enter them in during a minimal ubuntu install with the mini install cd?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, is it that you booted 64 bit on a 32 bit VM?
<Vivekananda> owww hmm I am not sure
<Vivekananda> I just downloaded the vm from the repos and I have installed a 32 bit
<Vivekananda> ubuntu now !
<varunendra> Vivekananda, the VBox version will be same as your Host OS, but the VM (virtual Machine) architecture is what you choose while creating it.
<Vivekananda> let me check
<ikonia> zetheroo: I'd strip it down to the minimum options and work it through, make sure the cifs kernel module is loaded
<varunendra> s/version/arch
<Vivekananda> says : name : my name  and OS Type : ubuntu 64 bit
<aliomid730_> is there anyone to help to install smokeping on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<varunendra> Vivekananda, and is running now? Then it is obviously a 64 bit VM :)
<Vivekananda> yes not running but in the process of installing
<Vivekananda> I will install fully to make sure
<Vivekananda> but if it instals then why is multiboot glitching
<Vivekananda> also here :
<cyford> after updates  my command lind is all  jarbled    even new commands after  i restart
<varunendra> Vivekananda, if it even booted the ISO successfully, it means the architecture is a suitable one.
<Vivekananda> yes that I can understand
<Vivekananda> but why is my multiboot causing issues
<Vivekananda> you know what I can format that drive on the usb and install the yumi
<Vivekananda> would that be better to try ?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, you are booting directly from the ISO, not from the USB right?
<Vivekananda> yes directly from ISO
<varunendra> Vivekananda, then the USB complexity is out of the way in this case.
<noobler> Hello, I just downloaded ubuntu 13.10 and I noticed on the iso file that it says amd64, but i've got an intel and I can't find any intel versions
<Vivekananda> yes
<Vivekananda> so now my question is how do I put this iso on the usb and create the multiboot and use it ?
<DJones> noobler: As long as you've a 64 bit processor, its the same, its just historical in that AMD got to 64 bit first
<noobler> DJones oh perfect, thank you!
<varunendra> Vivekananda, it is quite possible that whatever 'glitch' you mention was related to VBox's ability to handle USB, not related to what kind of boot loader it had.
<varunendra> Vivekananda, if you are going to boot Physical machines from this USB, why not test it on them directly?
<noobler> Vivekananda, I arrived late but could you restate your problem? I have some experience with booting operating systems from usb
<cyford> my   terminal  commands look like this after updates ...
<Vivekananda> varunendra: no what I meant is that the glitch I mentioned happend when I rebooted my computer NOT the Vm , into the usb
<cyford> }ԭ��{ū���m[^D�U^PK}q�ĻH�(^M���K�04��,t�U�l���ҹP�v�=[�^_}�Iż���^X��{����^R���^P}U
<varunendra> Vivekananda, you mean you tried booting your physical computer with the USB and it failed?
<hitsujiTMO> DJones: AMD didn't get 64bit first. don't forget things like IA64. AMD developed the widely adopted 64Bit arch spec thats IA32/i386 compatible   and now Intel licence it from AMD
<noobler> lol
<nikolam> I have an idea. Can one do fresh Ubuntu install inside BTRFS subvolume, that is mounted from Live CD? and then change GRUB2 on the system to just boot from new install?
<Pici> cyford: type 'reset'
<DJones> hitsujiTMO: Well, I thought a simple answer was probably quicker :)
<noobler> and much more appreciated by noobs like myself^^
<nikolam> so that way having multiple systems on same BTRFS, in different subvoolumes...
<Vivekananda> noobler great. I am using multiboot from this page to create a usb with two partitions . the fat one is where I am installing it ( the other is ext3) . I have put in two isos both ubuntu 12.04 and now trying to boot into the usb to install the os but after booting the graphics and everything becomes all weird . I tried then to use the iso in a vbox and the vbox bootedfine only with 1.5 gig ram and my system has 4 gigs in total
<Vivekananda> varunendra: yes my physical computer with multiboot usb
<noobler> Vivekananda so you put two identical operating systems onto 1 usb with 2 partitions?
<Vivekananda> and it booted it but on trying to install it gave me weird errors : nouveau drivers and stuff
<varunendra> Vivekananda, what is the graphics card in your computer? It could be a graphics driver issue
<cyford> Pici  i typed reset   and still same thing
<cyford> even after reboot
<cyford>   when i type a new command it shows fine till ireboot
<varunendra> Vivekananda, ouch! nouveau = nvidia = problem sometimes (or often)
<Vivekananda> noobler: no I created two partitions p1 : fat32 ( contains iso1 and iso2 ) p2: ext3 ( contains random files no isos )
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: whats the output of: locale
<Vivekananda> varunendra: yes but then why does the same problem not show up in  1. vbox  2. booting the 32 bit os for ubuntu
<varunendra> noobler, Vivekananda used MultiSystem to make it a MultiBoot USB (putting two ISOs on it)
<cyford> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<cyford> LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<cyford> LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8
<cyford> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<cyford> LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<cyford> LC_COLLATE=en_US.UTF-8
<cyford> LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
<cyford> LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
<cyford> LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"
<cyford> LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"
<DJones> cyford: Please use pastebin
<cyford> LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"
<gordonjcp> !paste | cyford
<ubottu> cyford: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<varunendra> Vivekananda, because VMs use generic hardware, not your physical ones
<cyford> LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"
<cyford> LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"
<cyford> LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"
<cyford> LC_ALL=
<Vivekananda> I used this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ noobler
<varunendra> !pastebin | cyford
<cyford> ok
<Vivekananda> varunendra: hmm so thne what is the workaround
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: :P also can you pastebin, the output of: echo $PS1
<Vivekananda> also should check my bios versions too I have a lenovo T61
<varunendra> !nomodeset | Vivekananda , this may be your workaround
<ubottu> Vivekananda , this may be your workaround: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<noobler> Vivekananda if the problem is showing up when booting directly from the usb, then it seems like it might be a driver issue. Like varunendra said, vboxes use generic hardware and therefore come pre-set with drivers for many linux distros
<Vivekananda> varunendra: my bios version says : 7LETC6WW (2.26 ) for lenovo T61 2.1 ghz
<Vivekananda> can someone tell me if this is the latest ?
<Vivekananda> noobler: makes sense
<varunendra> Vivekananda, we had a similar problem with nvidia this afternoon. The nomodeset option should give you a usable desktop environment, where you can proceed to installing the OS or installing a suitable driver for the card.
<cyford> http://pastebin.com/a5y3hmTX
<alnkpa2> hey, I'd like to use ecryptfs-migrate-home and have two questions: what does "USER really must run ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase(1) or zescrow(1) and record their randomly generated mount passphrase." mean and what happens if I don't? and: will my home dir automatically get decrypted after migration?
<noobler> Vivekananda the 2.1 ghz is the t61 right, not t61p?
<Vivekananda> also noobler also tell me this if you have used multiboot. How do I delete an iso from it . What I get as the screen is thsi http://imagebin.org/294251
<Vivekananda> yes no p
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: hmm, everything looks ok there at least. What exactly was done before all this started happening?
<cyford> updates
<Vivekananda> varunendra: in the link above there is a menu for uninstall but let me show you what it does on clicking
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: do you know what packages were updated? you should be able to get that info from the apt logs
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: also is this just specific to your user, or does it effect other users?
<riverloop> Is 14.04 stable enough for daily use?
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | riverloop wrong room for such questions
<ubottu> riverloop wrong room for such questions: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cyford> hmm  i havent tryed other users,  since i only have 1 on my laptop
<Vivekananda> http://imagebin.org/294253 varunendra
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: can you try creating a user and testing. also, does it happen under a vtty (ctrl + alt + f1, etc)
<Vivekananda> btw varunendra I share part of your name here :)
<cyford> i have been running these commands    for my wine  http://pastebin.com/ptnszkxx
<noobler> Vivekananda why don't you start with this. Format the USB again, put your active partition and your ext partition, then put 1 iso in, see if it works. If it does then I think by putting the second ISO in a different partition, it should fix your problem.
<Vivekananda> noobler: should I go with multiboot or do I go with just creating a live usb with just one os ?
<cyford> when i type  it looks fine,   only all messages  that are saved before reboot looks like that
<Vivekananda> noobler: also could you tell me if my bios is the newest ?
<noobler> for this time, go with the live usb with just one os. but make sure you format two partitions exactly the way you have it set up now. only difference, you install only one iso vivekananda
<varunendra> Vivekananda, oops, definitely not the option we want :P Does the "Boot" menu give anything useful? If not, I hope just deleting/moving the ISO + Update Grub2 should do the job
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: export language=en_us.utf-8 is incorrect. its: export LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"
<noobler> vivekananda according to the site, your pc should be using the 2.30-1.08 version
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I was momentarily confused seeing "varun" in the terminal - same user id here too :P
<noobler> you're at 2.6 which isn't too outdated. but before messing with the BIOS, try the live usb option first Vivekananda
<cyford> <hitsujiTMO>   could that be the reason
<philinux> riverloop;~ join #ubuntu+1 channel
<Vivekananda> varunendra: I said 'part' of your name and I knew you would see that
<hitsujiTMO> cyford: not sure. you'd have to change it and test
<Vivekananda> noobler: okay I understand so for now I go with only live usb
<noobler> cyford: it's possible being that all linux distros are case-sensitive
<riverloop> philinux: thanks.
<Vivekananda> and not with installing multiboot again
<Vivekananda> varunendra: which 'boot' menu are your referring to ?
<noobler> Vivekananda yes, this way we can weave out the problem step-by-step. if it fixes it, then you know that the problem is multi-boot. If it doesn't fix it, then we know multi-boot is fine and it's probably a driver issue.
<cyford> ok  ill check   and if not working i make new user an test before getting  back
<varunendra> Vivekananda, the Boot 'tab' here : http://imagebin.org/294251
<Vivekananda> noobler: okay am on it but a format of mysystem would erase my os and I wll come back to you guys only ain a bit :(
<Vivekananda> oo okay
<Vivekananda> lemme try
<noobler> Vivekananda no no no i don't mean wipe your hardrive. I mean only the usb. unless this OS you're currently on is on your usb. Then i would only clean out the partition.
<noobler> well i'm going to go figure out my problem lol. Thank you for the help. Good luck with yours Vivekananda
<Vivekananda> hmmm okay
<samson> Hello :-)
<Vivekananda> varunendra: is yum a newwer version or is multiboot
<Vivekananda> if only I could start either well could I not just test this on my system ?
<Vivekananda> I dont know what noobler meant by only formatting my usb. Even if I did thathow would I know if itworks or not ? varunendra ? unless I use it to install the os somewhere ?  either vbox ormy physical machine
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I am almost 100% sure the problem is the nvidia graphics. It is going to be the same regardless of how you boot the ISO. The nomodeset option is the only lifesaver if it is what I think it is
<wrongplace> how do I edit filenames with gmusicbrowser?
<Vivekananda> varunendra: okay then how do I set it ?
<Vivekananda> when booting from multiboot ?
<shahhena95> I have downloaded qt for linux and its a .run file. How do i install it ?
<n-iCe> hello, chrome is playing youtube videos in fast mode
<k1l_> shahhena95: what do you need qt for?
<n-iCe> Any idea?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, did you see the purple splash screen while booting from it?
<irssi-mike> shahhena95: i'm gonna venture a guess and say chmod +x *.run && ./*.run
<Vivekananda> yes I did but rightafter that when the desktop shows up it went all crazy and hung and black and white
<shahhena95> irssi-mike: I tried that, the exceution stops after a while
<k1l_> irssi-mike: shahhena95 no! why do you not use the package system in first place?
<k1l_> shahhena95: what do you want to do at all?
<Vivekananda> varunendra: i am going to try a single iso via unetbootin
<varunendra> Vivekananda, perfect. Then press any key as soon as you see that purple screen. It should show you "Advanced Boot Menu" then, where you can select "Try.., Install, Check disc for defects" etc. options.
<shahhena95> k1l_ : I have downloaded qt setup thats .run file, I want to install it
<k1l_> shahhena95: ubuntu ships already qt stuff
<Vivekananda> okay ten ..
<Vivekananda> which option do I choose or what do I nter in the cli ?
<shahhena95> k1l_: before installing i searched for qt , I couldnt find it. So i installed all that :P
<k1l_> shahhena95: :/
<shahhena95> k1l_ : how to i launch the qt environment ?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, press F6 on that screen. It should pop up a menu with "nomodeset" (and other) option in it
<k1l_> !info libqt4-dev
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18.1 (saucy), package size 806 kB, installed size 11674 kB
<varunendra> Vivekananda, see this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Ubuntu_CD_Advanced_Welcome_Page_Options
<shahhena95> k1l_ : :(
<whoever> shahhena95: did you get it yet ?
<k1l_> shahhena95: first rule is to use the package system. otherwise you will get into trouble.
<shahhena95> whoever : I dint get it
<whoever> shahhena95: how did you install it ? from source om package manager ?
<shahhena95> k1l_ : yeah..i got it :). I installed it from source
<whoever> shahhena95: if from source, remove it, and install it from the package manager
<shahhena95> whoever: package manager ?? :|
<Mion> shahhena95: aptitude install whatever
<Mion> `man aptitude` for details
<Vivekananda> varunendra: nope sorry I did not go as far as that page
<whoever> shahhena95:  the package manager will als make it easier to maintan
<shahhena95> mion and whoever : terminal is showing no manual entry fir aptitude
<varunendra> Vivekananda, could you get the Advanced Menu?
<shahhena95> for*
<whoever> shahhena95: or just use software center
<Vivekananda> the multiboot loader comes up and on choosing theos  the ubuntu logo with the moving dots comes up and right after it ie when the first pic on the page should show ( intro) it misbehaves
<whoever> shahhena95: its on launcher, it looks like a folder with an "A"
<Mion> shahhena95: <tab> key will autocomplete nicks for you in all sane irc clients
<Vivekananda> varunendra: I am not deletting multiboot and creating a single boot unetbootin iso
<Vivekananda> lemme see how that goes
<shahhena95> whoever : software centre i know :P
<varunendra> Vivekananda, the first pic on the page is the default booting, we have to avoid that by breaking the default progress
<shahhena95> thanx Mion :)
<whoever> Vivekananda: so  what is your issue with your boot loader
<shahhena95> thanx whoever :)
<whoever> shahhena95:  np
<shahhena95> whoever: then what i need to install for Qt?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, if you press 'Any' key during the splash screen, you would never get the screen as the 'First' pic on the wiki page, instead you'll get the alternative menu which is what we need
<shahhena95> settings or creator or what ?
<Vivekananda> varunendra: okay trying it now
<whoever> shahhena95: qt4 setings, qt4 creater
<Vivekananda> if I get it i need to know what to do
<Vivekananda> coz I wont have net then
<whoever> shahhena95: both
<shahhena95> whoever : Thank you so much ..... :)
<whoever> shahhena95: if you don't need the settings you can remove it later
<Vivekananda> whoever: sad situations and have been going on and on :(
<shahhena95> whoever : :)
<Vivekananda> in short multiboot is not working and my comp is giving issues of 'noveau drivers' so perhaps nvidia
<Vivekananda> what do I type  / key in if I get the alternate menu ?
<Vivekananda> after choosing f6 ?
<whoever> Vivekananda: at boot, at this stage your video is usually not going to be an issue
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I am having some problems putting together a .deb package from source
<Vivekananda> varunendra:
<_UsUrPeR_> I am pretty sure there is a better channel to discuss this
<_UsUrPeR_> but am unsure what it is
<_UsUrPeR_> any suggestions?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, it should pop up a menu which should have the "nomodeset" option in it. Select it using the arrow keys > press Spacebar > press 'Esc' > Enter
<whoever> Vivekananda: if this grub2? did you create it yourself, or edit a pre
<whoever> exsisting one
<Vivekananda> whoever: i created a multiboot cd with two iso, booted intoit and on starting ubuntu 64 bit after the ubuntu logo with running dots the screen goes bad ie black and purple
<Vivekananda> varunendra: ok got it
<Vivekananda> trying now
<varunendra> Vivekananda, so it is - Any key during purple splash screen > F6 > nomodeset > enter
<alnkpa2> hey, I'd like to use ecryptfs-migrate-home and have two questions: what does "USER really must run ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase(1) or zescrow(1) and record their randomly generated mount passphrase." mean and what happens if I don't? and: will my home dir automatically get decrypted after migration?
<whoever> varunendra: i think he missed a step in using is multiboot creation tool
<_UsUrPeR_> at the risk of being annoying: I am having some problems using aclocal while trying to create a .deb package from source. What's the proper irc channel to talk this out?
<varunendra> whoever, which step?
<alnkpa2> _UsUrPeR_: might wanna try #autotools
<whoever> varunendra: maybe he didn't like the answers we were giving him
<_UsUrPeR_> alnkpa2: thanks for that. I'll head on over
<whoever> varunendra: when you preview befor the multiboot iso builds you need to edit your grub config and the boot location is wrong
<whoever> varunendra: and instread of erroring out or erroingout as quickly as he would hope for he gets the black screen
<varunendra> whoever, he said he got the purple screen with dots, so I thing the grub part is okay
<whoever> varunendra: there might even be a buringing speed issue , if you burn too fast you can also get the same prob
<varunendra> think *
<whoever> varunendra: or i didn't read the dots
<varunendra> whoever, it was an ISO on USB, so the burning issue is ruled out
<varunendra> whoever, also, he mentioned that a VM in VBox booted just fine from the same ISO, so the ISO is intact as well..
<whoever> varunendra: ah , so that leave burn speed, did he ever say what tool he used to creade the multi boot
<varunendra> whoever, MultiSystem
<whoever> varunendra: did he ever test is multi-boot in a vm  or just burn it
<_UsUrPeR_> alnkpa2: #autotools seems to be the place, but the channel doesn't have anyone active. Are you familiar with autotools?
<whoever> i had the same issue he is describing but it was booting a thumbdrive in vmware
<whoever> and the only way i got aroud that was breating the iso and launching it without the thu
<whoever> thubdrive
<alnkpa2> _UsUrPeR_: sorry, only very slightly
<varunendra> whoever, he was probably having trouble in making the usb detected in VBox - a common problem, often easily solvable, but he (or 'we') didn't bother. He booted directly from the ISO and it booted fine, installed fine on the VM
<_UsUrPeR_> alnkpa2: no problem. I'm going to start over
<whoever> varunendra: ya, sounds right, he left befor either of us got to asking about the usb
<varunendra> whoever, you mean you were trying to directly boot the USB in vmware? That capability is not yet available in any VM platform I think
<varunendra> whoever, although there is a workaround - Plop
<ice9> I installed unity 8 using apt-get, how do I run it?
<whoever> varunendra: yes it was a while ago and that was how i discoverd plop
<hitsujiTMO> ice9: you'll have to read the dev docs: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<hitsujiTMO> ice9: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/unity-8-ubuntu-13-10-arrives might be more akin to what you're looking for if you installed from repo
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Xuisce1> :)
<hitsujiTMO> hey waterboy
<zerowaitstate> I'm trying to forward X11 over SSH, but I'm getting an error on the server side
<Xuisce1> hitsujiTMO:  waterboy
<Xuisce1> ?
<zerowaitstate> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<zerowaitstate> xterm: DISPLAY not set
<hitsujiTMO> uisce = irish for water ... sorry. THink of that every time i see your name
<Magiobiwan> Did you enable X-Forwarding when connecting zerowaitstate?
<Magiobiwan> And is it enabled in the SSH Server config?
<zerowaitstate> I am using ssh -YC to connect to the remote host. The remote server is 12.04.3 LTS and the client is 13.10
<ActionParsnip> zerowaitstate: did you connect with the -X option?
<zerowaitstate> ActionParsnip: I tried that also
<ActionParsnip> zerowaitstate: you need that option to enable it, be sure it's not a lower case x
<zerowaitstate> never mind. googled the solution
<SeeBorg> gnikllort
<Xuisce1_> hi
<zerowaitstate> there was an error in the /etc/init/ssh.conf file
<SeeBorg> googled the solution
<Xuisce1_> !iran
<lemixtape2> Hey! Trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04.3. When I get to the drive partitioning, I keep getting the error that the drive is not mountable. When I go into syslog, I see the error: unable to find swap-space signature. Any suggestion?
<SeeBorg> there was an error in the solution
<ActionParsnip> lemixtape2: did you set a swap partition?
<lemixtape2> ActionParsnip: Yes. I have a root, home, swap and boot partition.
<lemixtape2> ActionParsnip: Swap is 16384MB for 8GM of RAM.
<lemixtape2> ActionParsnip: Root is 15GB Primary. Boot is 400BM Primary. Home is 218GB Logical.
<lemixtape2> ActionParsnip: Any suggestion on what do try?
<SeeBorg> lemixtape2: did you set a swap partition?
<lemixtape2> SeeBorg: I am in the installer. Trying to make one alongside the root, home and boot partitions.
<lemixtape2> SeeBorg: I am using manual partitioning instead of guided.
<SeeBorg> seeborg: i keep getting the drive is 16384mb for 8gm of ram.
<lemixtape2> SeeBorg: Any suggestion?
<marni> hmm having trouble installing ati radeon driver.. [AMD/ATI] RV200/M7 [Mobility Radeon 7500]. on Dell Inspiron 5100.  v. 12.04
<v0lksman_> hey all!  I'm trying to clean up my /boot partition but when trying to remove packages it tries to install new ones leading to errors about disk space etc...how can I force the removal of the packages?
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ do you mean old kernels?
<v0lksman_> philinux: yeah and headers
<Mion> headers shoundln't fill up /boot
<lemixtape2> Hey! Trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04.3. When I get to the drive partitioning, I keep getting the error that the drive is not mountable. When I go into syslog, I see the error: unable to find swap-space signature. Any suggestion?
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ I always use this http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<v0lksman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955091/
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ see step 6 and dry run
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ have you this package installed apt-cache policy linux-generic
<v0lksman_> philinux: only linux-generic: linux-generic-lts-quantal         3.5.0.44.50
<v0lksman_> although I'm running precise so I'm not sure why a quantal package is there
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ ok
<hirsty> hey all can someone translate a zip command into a rar command for me?
<hirsty> (wanting to split into chunks under linux and unzip under windows)
<v0lksman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955124/  <- dry run of the page you suggested
<v0lksman_> philinux: ^
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ you could try unistall the quantal package and then see
<impossible> does this work as well?: sudo dd if="disk-image" of=/dev/sdb1
<impossible> i think i've done that and it has worked, putting an iso in my usb
<impossible> but i think the correct way is sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of="disk-image"
<v0lksman_> if = input file of = output file
<v0lksman_> philinux: had to resort to dpkg -r and manually remove a bunch of packages
<v0lksman_> seems to be doing something now
<helmut_> hi
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ linux-generic always points to the latest kernel so it's needed
<F0UL> philinux: Yes generic is best for desktop
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ and it's in precise repo as it should be
<lemixtape2> Hey! Trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04.3. When I get to the drive partitioning, I keep getting the error that the drive is not mountable. When I go into syslog, I see the error: unable to find swap-space signature. Any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> hirsty: install unp and you can use it for any archive
<schoppenhauer> is it possible to have a global menu in Gnome 3?
<schoppenhauer> (using 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: that is default in Ubuntu
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: not here.
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: how can I activate it?
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: Ubuntu 12.04 uses Gnome 3 as the DE and Compiz as the WM and Unity as the shell
<philinux> schoppenhauer;~ are you running unity?
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: so by using Unity, you are using Gnome 3
<impossible> i thought gnome 3 didnt use compiz
<ActionParsnip> impossible: yes, it does in Ubuntu
<philinux> impossible;~ unity is a compiz plugin
<ActionParsnip> impossible: gnome shell uses Mutter
<schoppenhauer> Not sure whether I run unity.
<impossible> oh so it doesnt in like fedora>
<impossible> ?
<schoppenhauer> how can I determine?
<impossible> gotcha
<v0lksman_> anyone know if this is right?  Linux-generic version is 3.5.0-43, linux-virtual is 3.2.0-58
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: what is the output of:  ps -ef | egrep -i 'compiz|mutter'
<v0lksman_> 3.2?
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: only 1000     14565 14508  0 17:21 pts/3    00:00:00 egrep --color=auto -i compiz|mutter
<philinux> schoppenhauer;~ desktop in unity looks like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: then you mangled the command
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: or are you running Gnome shell instead of Unity?
<philinux> v0lksman_;~ http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-generic
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: probably.
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: I do not want unity anyway. But the global menu would be nice.
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: can you find an image online that your desktop looks like
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: or give a screenshot using imageshack etc
<Turingi> Are you able to play TF2 from native steam with an AMD card on ubuntu 13.1 right now?
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: like this: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GvJG7HT5800/TomeBmITKbI/AAAAAAAAGGo/wvelRJOnnn8/Workspace%2525202_076.png
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: so it is probably the gnome shell
<fsasdf421> hi, got a problem here, i cannot get higher resolution than 1360x768, im using 1920x1080 monitor, and vga and gpu is geforce 210 and i have installed nvidia driver from "additional drivers"
<Rory> Turingi: Not sure about TF2 specifically, but I've played other Source-engine games on my Radeon HD6970
<Rory> fsasdf421: What ubuntu version are you using?
<fsasdf421> 12.04 LTS
<fsasdf421> if it matters mobo is asus a8n-e, cpu athlon 64 x2 3800+ and 2gb ddr ram
<Turingi> Rory: for some reason there is a segmentation fault just before joining a server
<Rory> fsasdf421: Can you please install the "pastebinit" package (sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit) and then pastebin the copies of your xorg log? (pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Rory> fsasdf421: That'll give you a URL, to paste in this channel
<marni> nevermind.. i found my answer
<fsasdf421> sure
<fsasdf421> please wait a bit
<Rory> Sadly I'm here for another hour
<Rory> fsasdf421: Could you also similarly run: xarandr | pastebinit
<fsasdf421> yup sure i do the xorg one first
<fsasdf421> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955220/ here is xorg log
<Turingi> Rory: this is the console log http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CZJbpPtd
<Turingi> Rory: using an AMD HD 7750 card and ubuntu 13.1
<fsasdf421> did you mean xrandr for the other one by the way
<impossible> do i need to make my usb's partition gpt for uefi? or is there something that does it all for me
<impossible> im trying to install via usb on a uefi system
<fsasdf421> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955225 here is xrandr
<schoppenhauer> so ... is it possible to have a global menu in 12.04 without unity?
<anshulk> schoppenhauer, ya
<anshulk> schoppenhauer, you just need an applet
<schoppenhauer> anshulk: ?
<anshulk> schoppenhauer, search for the menu applet
<anshulk> schoppenhauer, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/bring-ubuntus-menu-classicmenu-applet/
<Rory> fsasdf421: Can you run this command, and note down the line it gives you (the one starting with Modeline) : "cvt 1920 1080"
<fsasdf421> okey sure
<dlocutor> clear
<Rory> fsasdf421: Ignore the "Modeline" word, let's say it gave you this: "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<suess> booting up after a test with video driver and getting a black screen with blue lines.. flashing underline cursor upper left corner.. how do i get to terminal? CTRL+ALT+F2 etc not working
<suess> is there a key combo during boot to get to command line ?
<Turingi> Is _anyone_ able to play TF2 on steam native with an AMD GPU at the moment? I get a segmentation fault when trying to join a server.  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CZJbpPtd
<fsasdf421> is it alright i use that paste thing for that too since im on other computer at this irc and this computer with the problem is on another monitor
<nichlas> suess: hold down left shift key i think
<fsasdf421> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955257/
<Turingi> I switched from fedora20 to ubuntu 13.1 and TF2 is crashing in a similar manner, don't have the proprietary drivers installed, only the default ones that came with the distro
<whoever> is there a repo for plymouth boot manager that works for 13.x
<Rory> fsasdf421: then you would run this command: xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<fsasdf421> alright
<suess> nichlas, i will test that.. 1 second
<Starkid> Guys is there any channel I can talk to Ubuntu SDK devs or something? I'm having some troubles with it...
<ice9> global menu items are not active, they are shown but can't select them, I think this happened after installing gnome-shell and xfce, I removed them but still!
<fsasdf421> alright after that?
<nichlas> suess: you can read more here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Rory> fsasdf421: xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1920x1080_60.00
<Rory> fsasdf421: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<dlocutor> CLEAR
<suess> nichlas, k so i guess i go to recovery mode? not sure which one
<fsasdf421> xrandr: cannot find mode "1920x1080_60.00"
<suess> nichlas, -15 or -12
<nichlas> suess: recovery mode is command line with minimal loaded
<Rory> fsasdf421: did you run: xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1920x1080_60.00
<suess> ok
<fsasdf421> yes and it makes that "cannot find mode"
<impossible> Open with Archive Mounter crashes for me, any other way to see an isos contentS?
<ice9> Rory: xrandr can add resolution that is not supported?
<suess> nichlas, did this 32bit ati driver.. getting a lock up
<Rory> ice9: Yes, in cases like this where I can see the monitor isn't reporting its resolutions correctly to the driver
<nichlas> suess: so you need to reset?
<ice9> Rory: no I mean resolution that is higher than the supported one, I mean can it emulate and run it?
<suess> not sure.. i didn't get to try: sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all
<suess> sudo reboot now
<fsasdf421> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955289/
<nichlas> &me reboots
 * nichlas reboots
<suess> lol
<Rory> fsasdf421: OK I double-checked the commands and put them in this pastebin. There are three. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955291/
<fsasdf421> okay
<nichlas> would have been funnier without the typo :)
<Rory> ice9: No, but I know fglrx can scale
<Rory> ice9: Seems an odd use-case though
<suess> nichlas, tried the first command, of course in terminal / recovery it says "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<bjrohan> Hello all. I have a dual boot laptop (HP Envy), whichI have had for about a year. About 2 weeks ago, the fan began to run constantly (I run Ubuntu 99% of the time on this machine). In booting into windows, the same occurs. What would cause my fan to run constantly (and blow warm air, so something is working hard).
<fsasdf421> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955297
<ice9> Rory: btw, the global menu problem in all users,  they are there but unselectable
<asd_> how can i buypass typing sudo every time???
<bjrohan> where would I start to look.
<nichlas> suess: try "lspci | grep VGA"
<Rory> asd_: Every time you do what?
<asd_> every time i go to terminal i would like not to include sudo in installing apps, updating, upgrading...
<impossible> i try to copy files into a usb but the destination is read-only
<Rory> hmm fsasdf421 can you try the commands again, but this time, replace every mention of "1920x1080_60.00" with a different name like "1080p"
<fsasdf421> okay sure
<Rory> asd_: You would like to be able to run the "apt-get" command as root, without providing a password?
<asd_> yes
<llutz> asd_: "sudo -i" gives you a root-shell to do some admin-tasks. no need to use sudo within
<Rory> asd_: Open a terminal and type sudo visudo. At the end of the file (really the last line in it) type %yourusername% ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get install where %yourusername% is replaced by your username.
<schoppenhauer> anshulk: this is not what I was asking
<anshulk> schoppenhauer, oh... then ask again :)
<ice9> Rory: can the fglrx work with Intel?
<Rory> ice9: no fglrx is the AMD driver
<fsasdf421> didnt work
<Rory> asd_: I searched Google for "apt-get without sudo" and found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/74054/run-apt-get-without-sudo
<schoppenhauer> anshulk: the question was, how do I get the global menu, that is the main menu of every program, shown in one place.
<Rory> impossible: Does the flash drive have a switch on the side which sets it to read-only?
<nichlas> suess: did you find the card?
<Vivekananda> okay so after much ado I am back
<impossible> no Rory
<suess> nichlas, VGA comp. AMD/ATI RV200/M7 Moblity Radeon 7500
<NyteRukh> hello
<Rory> hi NyteRukh
<nichlas> suess: that is an older card, isn't it?
<fsasdf421> the first one worked but then the 2 others still make x error with that 1080p
<Rory> fsasdf421: The first one worked? Can you show me the output of running them?
<nichlas> suess: then it might not be supported by the catalyst drivers
<fsasdf421> okay please wait
<nichlas> oops, wrong command
<NyteRukh> im currently running 13.10 when the new version comes out in the spring...will the os auto upgrade or do i have to download and install
<nichlas> NyteRukh: You can upgrade from one version to the next without reinstalling
<tylerjd> There is an upgrade mechanism so you can upgrade from within the OS itself
<Vivekananda> hi
<NyteRukh> ok thanks...
<fsasdf421> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955339
<NyteRukh> still new to ubuntu...i love it..lot better than windows
<Karpuragauram> hi everyone
<Karpuragauram> I am just testing my nics
<Karpuragauram> Karpuragauram: and vivekananda
<Karpuragauram> is varunendra around by any chance
<Karpuragauram> and I hope not to bug if you are
<suess> nichlas, seems to be from what i have read
<suess> nichlas, tried this with 32bit: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<suess> nichlas, said it was supported during install
<Vivekananda> hello everyone
<fsasdf421> Rory: in case you didnt see here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955339/
<suess> nichlas, and should i some how try to boot with nomodeset ?
<Rory> fsasdf421: Are you comfortable following these instructions? http://askubuntu.com/a/237551/62969
<varunendra> Vivekananda, yup, I'm here now..
<Rory> fsasdf421: Also yes I missed the first time, if a line doesn't have my name in it, I get no sort of notification
<bjrohan> My system is running quite hot lately, top doesn't show anything unusual, any sugestions where to start looking for the culprit? The fan runs constantly, whereas before, it would hardly run
<nichlas> suess: I usually clean up the graphics drivers when it fails, and then try to install again
<fsasdf421> Rory: since its my second computer, theres nothing to lose so why not to try? anyway i have to go and try that later when i got time, bye and thanks
<nichlas> suess: i am not completely sure how to continue when it hangs
<suess> k, nichlas ... i cant remember the command to uninstall
<Rory> OK fsasdf421 can you keep those pastebin URLs around, in case you are back later, you can show people the xorg log
<tylerjd> bjrohan: Is there something eating your processor? Check the task manager or you could use the top command
<tylerjd> Wow
<fsasdf421> sure
<tylerjd> I completely missed half your post, bjrohan
<tylerjd> Sorry
<nichlas> suess: i sugest purging like they explain here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/286775#286775
<nichlas> suess: (The guide starts with purging all drivers)
<bjrohan> tylerjd: task manager doesn't show anything, really FireFox taking 6% CPU. My laptop doesn't have a seperate GPU either
<tylerjd> bjrohan: Have you installed any new updates recently? Maybe a new kernel version?
<bjrohan> tylerjd: shutting off FireFox, leaves Konversation, and THunderbird left, and those show 1% at times
<bjrohan> tylerjd: 2 new kernels since this started, one was just today, but the same issue
<Vivekananda> varunendra: okay thanks and things failed miserably
<Vivekananda> ie during install I was not able to get that screen
<nichlas> bjrohan: ati card? VAIO system?
<tylerjd> bjrohan: Do you still have the old ones installed? Perhaps something changed for the worse in a recent version
<Vivekananda> I treid pressing all buttons and then
<suess> nichlas, ok.. also under grub and regular ubuntu boot, how do i add nomodeset?
<bjrohan> tylerjd: This is a dual boot setup, booting into Windows 8 gives me the same issue
<bjrohan> nichlas: it is an HP Envy DV7
<Vivekananda> I somehow was able todo -- apt-get purge nvidia-common and nvidia* and that lost me the ubuntu desktop too
<tylerjd> bjrohan: That sounds like maybe a hardware issue. Make sure there is no dust and has good airflow
<Vivekananda> then I did apt-get install nvidia-updates and uubntu-desktop and I am here
<Vivekananda> so I am on the 64 bit it seems
<bjrohan> tylerjd: ok
<nichlas> sorry, don't know more than google about that :)
<varunendra> Vivekananda, so are you connected via the Ubuntu installation now?
<nichlas> brjannc: my VAIO had some problems when i installed ati drivers - it would run really hot.
<Vivekananda> yes
<tylerjd> nichlas: bjrohan left
<nichlas> oh
<Vivekananda> I am trying to set up my phone too so that in such unfortunate events I can use it varunendra
<whoever> need some help anyone have super boot-manager on 13.10 ? all of the ppa s that i havoe tried say 404 during update
<varunendra> Vivekananda, not being able to get the Advanced boot menu doesn't sound right. It's the ultimate 'Failsafe' fallback option in case of driver issues
<Vivekananda> varunendra: I perhaps did not press the right keys or at the right times
<varunendra> Vivekananda, most probably, although it is not some very tiny timeframe. It is the whole duration when the purple screen (with a keyboard and accessibility icons at the bottom) is visible - Any key during that duration. The only chance to miss it if the keyboard becomes non-functional too in that duration.
<OerHeks> whoever, what ppa's did you try ? this one seems working https://launchpad.net/~ingalex/+archive/super-boot-manager?field.series_filter=raring
<Vivekananda> I did not get that screen at all
<Vivekananda> let me try to find the screens
<varunendra> Vivekananda, at the very basic level, it is sufficient to remember that you have to add "nomodeset" to the kernel booting line, whatever way it is possible.
<cyborg4> Hi, I'm having a problem with removing Chromium from my Lubuntu install. I removed it, but there's still a shortcut in my menu that I can't remove. Any ideas?
<nelseal> Hi, I am trying to get a BCM4312-LPPHY wireless card to work. From a fresh install, I installed b43-fwcutter, then installed firmware-b43-lpphy-installer.
<ice9> after I installed gnome-shell and xfce the control panel in unity is broken, doesn't look right and somethings doesn't open
<philwong> Can I install ubuntu on my external HD from windows?
<nelseal> Those two steps got my interface online, but I can not see any wireless networks.
<nichlas> cyborg4: have you tried resetting the menu?
<jonascj> Hi all. What am I looking for when my internet connection is lost when both ethernet and wifi is connected - e.g. requests going out over the wrong interface. How do I alter this "priority"?
<whoever> is there a boot manager that works in 13.10 super boot manager does not
<suess> great! it can not find /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Vivekananda> varunendra: okay so in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frouwATl7BM  I got the screen between 3:38 -3:40 but then at 3:47 and onwards I just got a black and blue and purple screen. so that option page did not show up at all !!
<suess> so now i have no idea how to remove the old drivers
<suess> great
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I'm on a GPRS connection whose average speed is 2.5 KB/s at the moment. Videos are quite a challenge for me :P
<Vivekananda> no worries one sec
<Hyperbyte> Hi!  I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a machine with system disks attached to a VIA VT6421 RAID card (mirror).  During install it asked "do you want to use the raid card?", I said yes... it installed to /dev/mapper/..something... after reboot however, there's no RAID and there are two disks, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.  Anyone got any clues why this is happening?
<jonascj> I think the answer is interface priority (metric). Now I just need to figure that out for network manager
<Vivekananda> varunendra: I am pasting the screenshots ( 3 ) here. the first two are visible the third is not. Also look at the timings. They are one after the other
<Vivekananda> http://imagebin.org/294279 http://imagebin.org/294280  http://imagebin.org/294281   varunendra
<varunendra> Vivekananda, opening ......... :)
<Oog> can someone help me with rsyslog please. im using ubuntu 13.10 - it seems there is a known rsyslog/logrotate problem with the default rsyslog install?
<chenteb> alguien habla español
<chenteb> que de un canal en español
<varunendra> Vivekananda, so were you trying with Unetbootin?
<genii> !es | chenteb
<ubottu> chenteb: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chenteb> thanks
<Vivekananda> yes I was
<Vivekananda> varunendra:
<Vivekananda> how else do I put the iso on the drive ? varunendra ?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, that's not a problem, Unetbootin is okay.. The method seems a bit different that's all
<varunendra> Vivekananda, in the Unetbootin boot menu, it says to press [Tab] to edit options - - that should be what we were looking for in the normal booting
<varunendra> Vivekananda, in that menu, select "Try ubuntu..." option, then instead of 'Enter', press 'Tab' key to edit the actual boot line behind that option
<Vivekananda> okay and when I am there what do I do ?
<Vivekananda> what are the arguments I enter ? varunendra ?
<Vivekananda> I did try that and it came up with cli options and not the pretty screen options that we saw
<Vivekananda> also how do I check my current ubuntu details ?
<Vivekananda> I also wish to create a list of apps I install now so that later I can just copy those apps list for reinstall
<varunendra> Vivekananda, if it shows a line that ends with "quiet splash", add your option "nomodeset" at the end of it, leaving a space between it and the last word before it. Then it would be probably 'Enter' key to boot with that option
<Vivekananda> hmmm okay
<Vivekananda> but right now I am already installed :)
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I have never tried the [Tab] option in Unetbootin menu, so was only my guess, seeing how similar it is to older methods of editing the boot line. Knowing it would be handy in case you face the same problem again and need a usable graphics.
<rhonabwy> hey folks, how do i get to know what kind of ram my darn tower has? ddr2 or ddr3, i need to know how to identify it without getting my screwdriver
<TJ-> rhonabwy: "sudo dmidecode"
<rhonabwy> and than i need to know what tells me wether it is ddr3 or ddr2, unable to see it :-(
<nichlas> rhonabwy: looke for "Type: "
<Vivekananda> varunendra: yep I will remember that for later ref
<Vivekananda> now for the present I have to set up my comp to be usable again
<nichlas> rhonabwy: alternatively "sudo dmidecode | grep Type"
<rhonabwy> Handle 0x0025, DMI type 17, 27 bytes <-- but what tells me now ddr2 or ddr3?
<Vivekananda> so the things are 1. how to prepare a list of soft I am going to install for easy use later 2. how to fix nvidia issues and make sure what version I am using  and (note it down somewhere) 3. install the correctaps
<llutz> rhonabwy: dmidecode |grep -A20 ^"Memory Device"
<llutz> rhonabwy: you may add  " |grep Type"
<rhonabwy> output is not helpfull :-(
<rhonabwy> Type: unknown or type detail: unknown
<llutz> rhonabwy: seems your BIOS doesn't offer that info then. get your screwdriver ready now
<rhonabwy> :'-(
<archenemy> Hey guys, i'm trying to install Ubuntu on my macbook pro (8,1) no luck finding a compatible version or a how to guide. kinda scared to jump in
<rhonabwy> ok let's walk the 600km to the tower ...
<archenemy> anybody tried this?
<rhonabwy> thy folks :)
<llutz> rhonabwy: try getting mainboard type/brand and use google
<nichlas> rhonabwy: can you show us the full command you used?
<rhonabwy> sudo dmidecode |grep -A20 ^"Memory Device" | grep Type
<rhonabwy> 	Type: Unknown
<rhonabwy> 	Type Detail: Unknown
<rhonabwy> 	Type: Unknown
<rhonabwy> 	Type Detail: Synchronous
<rhonabwy> 	Type: Unknown
<rhonabwy> 	Type Detail: Unknown
<rhonabwy> 	Type: Unknown
<rhonabwy> 	Type Detail: Synchronous
<Corey> rhonabwy: Don't do that.
<Corey> Pastebin is your friend. :-)
<ajoul> how to gain root privelege while I am logged in as a normal user, outside the command line
<nichlas> rhonabwy: i get Type: DDR3 where you get Type: Unknown. So i guess llutz is correct, and your bios is uncooporative
<archenemy> ajoul: root privilege to do what?
<TJ-> rhonabwy: This is the kind of thing you should see, but if the manufacturers are cheap or unprofessional, maybe they didn't bother: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6955630/
<ajoul> archenemy copy files from one folder to another I get that I don't have priveledge and I dont want to use command line to do that because I might mess up something
<rhonabwy> maybe a shotgun will help an convince it ...
<ajoul> archenemy How do I gain root priveledge in the ubuntu GUI?
<archenemy> gksudo?
<rhonabwy> manufacturer: unkown, type unknown, serial unknown etc, only size is 2048 and speed is 667
<archenemy> jeez, i haven't really played around with that normally i would just use the command line man
<ajoul> archenemy I copy files like cp folder-from folder-to?
<nichlas> rhonabwy: if it is 667 there is a very good chance that it's DDR2
<archenemy> ajoul: yeah aint so bad.
<rhonabwy> yeah i hope so, i have two additional modules with 800mhz here to send them, hopefully they are compatible
<Scryptonium> hello everyone
<TJ-> rhonabwy: Use "lscpu" and look at the "CPU MHz" - that should be the FSB
<TJ-> rhonabwy: At least here I'm seeing 800MHz, and the CPU is 2.6GHz
<archenemy> Hey guys, i'm trying to install Ubuntu on my macbook pro (8,1) no luck finding a compatible version or a how to guide. kinda scared to jump in. anybody tried this?
<rhonabwy> TJ 1998.000
<Scryptonium> what is the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<nichlas> Scryptonium: gksudo is graphical
<TJ-> rhonabwy: Maybe not then :)
<TJ-> rhonabwy: I was pretty sure this CPU was at max when I ran the command :)
<rhonabwy> i guess i'll go with the shotgun solution, either myself or the tower
<Scryptonium> i see, but what happens if i use sudo for a graphical programm because it seems to work tough
<yash069> rhonabwy: sudo lshw -short -C memory
<archenemy> nichlas: here ya go. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rhonabwy> yash no additional information, 2 modules with 2GB at 667MHz
<Scryptonium> ty very much for your response!!
<nichlas> Scryptonium: yes, it is only to make the entering of password a bit more pretty :)
<rhonabwy> best way, screwdriver next weekend ;) ty
<yash069> 667 can be DDR or DDR2 :|
<anth0ny> Is there any major reason why I would be able to see a process via 'sudo /etc/init.d/jenkins status' but not with 'sudo service jenkins status' ?
<SirCmpwn> so I copied my ssh keypair from arch linux into ~/.ssh on ubuntu, but I can't seem to ssh anywhere with it
<TJ-> rhonabwy: "sudo apt-get install i2c-tools" then "sudo modprobe eeprom && sudo decode-dimms"
<SirCmpwn> I used `ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa server.com` and get denied publickey
<anth0ny> For some reason, going through 'service' does not work when trying to manage my application ('Jenkins')
<tru23> Hi, I need help with a black screen problem during boot in 13.10 livecd. I can boot 12.04 fine using nomodeset, but I can't make it work on 13.10
<tongcx> hi guys, why do we need keys for apt?
<SirCmpwn> I checked ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the host, and the key is there for sure
<tru23> I already tried both 32 and 64 bit versions, and acpi settings. I have switchable graphics with an AMD card
<llutz> tongcx: to make sure you can trust the packages  apt loads
<Homely_Girl> General quessie plse:- I'm I'm planning to buy a webcam to use in Ubuntu for various applications including Skype, is there a particular brand I should go for? I've gotten rid of windows 'n want to get Skype up 'n running with webcam
<tongcx> llutz: why url of the repository not suffice?
<nichlas> tongcx: it is easy to redirect a user to a false repository
<tongcx> nichlas: how to do so?
<Gl4di4t0r> I get denied when I try copy files to /etc/openvpn why is that?
<nichlas> tongcx: DNS hijacking for one
<LoveLinux> hello
<LoveLinux> Hi all!. I got a really odd problem, using NFS sometimes my clients are seeing OLD data via NFS mount and I cant figure out why, anyone have any pointers?
<nichlas> Gl4di4t0r: do you remember to sudo?
<llutz> Gl4di4t0r:it needs root/sudo to write into /etc
<tongcx> nichlas: i c, makes sense
<streulma> hello, can you help me installing ubuntu 13.10 with EFI partition, I'm not so familiar with it.
<LoveLinux> tried to ask in #linux but no permission to speak in there? :(
<nichlas> tongcx: you can still use repos without installing keys, but the system will bug you all the time :)
<LoveLinux> i have added lookupcache=none to mount options but it didnt help
<Gl4di4t0r> nichlas llutz: I'm using the filemanager...
<nichlas> LoveLinux: there can be cache both at the client and the server
<llutz> Gl4di4t0r: it needs root/gksudo too
<anth0ny> Q: For some reason, going through 'service' does not work when trying to manage my application ('Jenkins') (on Ububtu), any thoughts as to why?
<Gl4di4t0r> llutz: please guide me :)
<LoveLinux> nichlas, OH, wow didnt know that. How can i configure the cache on the server?
<llutz> Gl4di4t0r: "gksudo nautilus"   then copy your stuff
<LoveLinux> nichlas, just point me towards a page where i can read and i'll RTFM
<nichlas> LoveLinux: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/23408/is-there-a-command-which-will-force-linux-to-flush-cache-of-one-file-on-an-nfs-s
<martin___> hi there
<Gl4di4t0r> wtf does "gksudo nautilus" do???
<LoveLinux> Nichlas, thank you very much
<nichlas> LoveLinux: it details setting cache on client and server. Apparently it can be done wrong
<michagogo|cloud> Gl4di4t0r: Opens up a file browser as root
<streulma> ok, solved
<martin___> how can i detect, how my bluetooth driver is called, please?
<Zeranoe> So is unity bascially just a new skin/theme for GNOME?
<tongcx> nichlas: how to hijack a dns?
<martin___> ubuntu unity 12.10
<LoveLinux> nichlas,  yeah mine randomly caches and its causing chaos
<martin___> Zeranoe: Unity is a Compiz plugin, currently
<nichlas> tongcx: i don't know the details :) try looking at wikipedia
<streulma> martin___ lspci
<tongcx> nichlas: :)
<martin___> thanks
<nichlas> tongcx: but the fact that it is possible convinces me that keys are a good idea :)
<LoveLinux> Nichlas, thank you will try that, i already have the apache stuff in place, the cto stuff is new to. Odd thing is if i can the file in a terminal its cached, if i touch it, the contents update
<Gl4di4t0r> michagogo|cloud: is there some way to do this just using the GUI ?
<LoveLinux> nichlas,  sorry i mean if i CAT the file its the cached contents, if I touch the file, the contents update as they appear on the NFS server
<streulma> martin___ or lsusb, there I see my bluetooth adapter
<suess> grr!
<martin___> lspci does not list a bluetooth device
<martin___> streulma: thanks
<martin___> it works :)
<suess> well it would be cool to get video drivers... im pretty sure mobility m7 7500 is supported :(
<martin___> streulma: and how i can detect the name of the driver please? :)
<Zeranoe> martin___: That seems like a bad idea. Didn't most distros drop Compiz support because it isn't being maintained?
<LoveLinux> guys, how comes i cant write in #linux, is it invite only?
<LoveLinux> hello
<martin___> Zeranoe: It is not anymore maintained, because ubuntu drop it
<LoveLinux> oh its invite only
<martin___> Unity next is a complete rewrite in qt
<nichlas> LoveLinux: you probably have to be identified on FreeNode
<martin___> nichlas is right
<Zeranoe> martin___: That makes sense
<rostam> Hi I am using ubuntu desktop 12.04. After sudden shutdown, I am not able to login. After entering the password, for a moment it seems It seems I am in, but then it goes back to login shell. So I do not think the issue is password. Any help greatly appreiciated please? thx
<LoveLinux> nichlas, ah sorry last time i was on IRC was back in efnet days, around 10 years ago.. thanks
<ajoul> HOW TO SEARCH FOR A KEYWORD IN ALL FILES INSIDE A FOLDER?
<ajoul> sorry caps
<LoveLinux> ajoul: grep
<jordan__> anyone know any good applications for lnux
<LoveLinux> jordan, to do what?
<ajoul> LoveLinux show me an example
<Broseph> whats a good gaming channel
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jordan__> just good applications in general
<Pici> jordan__: could you ask a vauger question?
<LoveLinux> ajoul, to search for egg in all files       grep -i "egg" *
<nichlas> jordan__: LibreOffice is a good application :)
<jordan__> games browsers ... anything really
<LoveLinux> ajoul, thats case insensative so slow, remove -i if you know case to speed it up
<jordan__> thanks ill have a look
<LoveLinux> jordal: if you explain what you want to do, we can name thousands
<streulma> ajoul: find /directory -name <name> | grep <keyword>
<jordan__> okay how about some good games
<LoveLinux> jordan: sed is an amazing command
<nichlas> my current favorite is turses ;)
<LoveLinux> best command EVER is "tmux"
<ajoul> streulma this will look inside all files or just directories?
<nichlas> bb is also fun
<LoveLinux> have used linux for many many years and thats a great recent find for me
<Pici> ajoul: if you want to look recursively through directories use the +R argument
<LoveLinux> ajoul grep is what you want to use try "man grep"
<streulma> ajoul: or just: find /directory | grep <keyword>
<ajoul> LoveLinux it doesn't work what you showed me
<LoveLinux> ajoul, whats the error?
<ajoul> LoveLinux it doesn't return
<ajoul> LoveLinux I run it on a folder with 1 file with 1 line which is what I want to find
<LoveLinux> ajoul, first, are you in the directory you want to search?, second, doesn't return = its searching
<ajoul> I am in directory I want to search
<LoveLinux> ok how big is hte file?
<ajoul> 10 bytes
<LoveLinux> ok what do you want to search for ?
<ajoul> I am doing cd myDirectory
<ajoul> grep "Bit"
<LoveLinux> so word "Bit" is in file?, can you type "cat <filename>" to check
<Pici> ajoul: you need to provide a second argument to grep
<LoveLinux> ajoul    "grep Bit <filename>"
<ajoul> well I am going to run this on a folder with 1,000 files but it must first work on one file
<ajoul> and I need it to search recursively
<LoveLinux> ajoul OR            grep "Bit" *
<Pici> ajoul: then grep "Bit" somefile , or grep -R "Bit" *
<LoveLinux> thats ok
<ajoul> ok works thanks a lot LoveLinux
<LoveLinux> np bro
<LoveLinux> we'er all here to learn or help
<nineball> wit-v2.23a-r4534-i386.tar.gz how to install?
<nichlas> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<LoveLinux> nineball.... gtar zxcf wit-v2.23a-r4534-i386.tar.gz cd wit-v2.23a-r4534-i386
<LoveLinux> nineball, then make the app or whatever the app requires (is there a readme?)
<nineball> i have in a folder
<LoveLinux> i thought ubuntu has great repo's, what you doing getting source of that? :D
<Pici> nineball: what is that you are trying to install?
<nichlas> nineball: look for a "readme" or "install" file when you have unpacked it
 * LoveLinux uses Fedora on desktop and Centos on server
 * LoveLinux hangs head in shame
<Guest22459> hi all. i have a problem with my printer (hp hl-2240d) which is displayed under system settings -> printers but does not actually print.  lpinfo -v says "lpinfo: cups-deviced failed to execute." any suggestions? im quite new to ubuntu..
<whoever> does anyone have a cool non OEM boot screen , looking for something cool and different
<Guest22459> hi all. i have a problem with my printer (hp hl-2240d) which is displayed under system settings -> printers but does not actually print.  lpinfo -v says "lpinfo: cups-deviced failed to execute." any suggestions? im quite new to ubuntu..
<nichlas> LoveLinux: ubuntu's repos are good, but some people don't know to search them before downloading tarballs :)
<LoveLinux> Guest, did you go to the cups web page?, localhost:631 IIRC
<LoveLinux> nichlas, lol
<whoever> Guest22459: do you have hplip installed
<nineball> Then change to the directory, where you have unpacked the distribution.
<nineball>  Therefore use the comamnd: cd DIRECTORY
<nineball>  ... where 'DIRECTORY' is the directory path.
<nineball>  Call: ./install.sh
<whoever> Gycklarn: also how are you tring to print
<nineball>  If the script is not started as 'root', the script call itself with 'sudo'.
<nineball> so sudo install.sh?
<LoveLinux> why use ubuntu over debian? ... i've always wondered
<nichlas> nineball: yeah, or sudo ./install.sh when you are in the dir
<LoveLinux> 9balls, be careful, you sure you know what that install.sh does? ;)
<LoveLinux> 9balls, read it first
<nichlas> nineball: if it doesn't work you can also "sudo sh install.sh"
<shahan> is there a way to change the gnome-terminal opaacity from the command line?
<whoever> 9ball just do it , nothing good comes from reading or proceeding with caution :-)
<labsin> anyone knows the command to reprocess the desktop files. I don't want to reboot and have installed an application with make install.
<nineball> thanks
<whoever> labsin:  f5
<LoveLinux> whoever, yeah, same can be said of reading manuals etc :D
<streulma> LoveLinux: I think Ubuntu is Debian unstable
<whoever> LoveLinux: if its a manual for one of them girly devices ie : toaster, your just killing brain cells
<ice9> I added a high resolution that is higher than the native supported one for my Intel card, using xrandr, it's listed as VIRTUAL1,  can I use that emulated resolution?
<nineball> ok done with the install where do i fine it?
<labsin> I mean if you add a desktop file to /usr/local/share/applications/ it's not directly in the dash. There is a command to remake the cache but I can't find it directly
<nichlas> ice9: are you talking about "maximum" resolution, or an actual resolution?
<whoever> ubuntu is a more idiot proof debian
<ice9> nichlas: 1200x800 is my maximum resolution and I want to have higher
<LoveLinux> whoever, ah. well i've used linux for around 20 years. might give debian a spin. fedora respins too often for me, and fedup sucks horribly
<robert___> hey guys
<LoveLinux> man Linux is the best thing ever... love it so much.
<nichlas> ice9: you mean you want to pan the screen, or does your screen actually support bigger resolution?
<LoveLinux> I just cant believe its free
<k1l_> hey guys, lets put the general talk into #ubuntu-offtopic and keep it to technical support in here. thanks
<nineball> ok done with the install where do i fine it?
<nichlas> nineball: if it is a desktop app it might have created icons already
<LoveLinux> nineballs, there is a command "locate", you can find apps with that, IF you know hte filename, and IF your DB is up to date
<ice9> nichlas: 1200x800 is the maximum supported,  I don't want to pan but display the higher resolution in the screen limits, so things get smaller; but not panning
<whoever> is there a good place other then plymouth-temes to get boot themes
<nichlas> ice9: if your screen supports it, you can look at the chapter called "Dynamically testing different resolutions" in this document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<k1l_> ice9: you cant disply a higher resolution than the display can show. except you pan
<nichlas> ice9: if you are using a flatscreen it is most likely that you can't use larger resolution
<nineball> wit-v2.23a-r4534-i386.tar.gz locate this?
<Astyanx> Anyone willing to point a novice in the right direction here?  I'm trying to get rTorrent to run in the background when the system boots up, but I'm having a hard time figuring out how exactly.  13.10 server.
<maxl_> mojen. wat jeet?
<ice9> nichlas: no my screen doesn't support higher resolution, I thought I could emulate it without panning!
<maxl_> geh pennen
<k1l_> ice9: no you cant
<nichlas> ice9: well, you can test it with the link i sent you. Some screens might "compensate" by making the picture uglier
<nichlas> ice9: don't expect to be happy about the result though!
<maxl_> doch you can going pennen. enter in terminal penn-mode and the screen will be how new
<nichlas> Astyanx: search for "rtorrent daemon" :)
<nichlas> Astyanx: programs running autonomously in the background are called daemons.
<ice9> nichlas: well, can I pan part of the display only?
<nichlas> ice9: what do you mean?
<nineball> where to get help load a game cure to flash drive for wii?
<aa_birr> whoever: hplip? sounds like a hp application? i have a brother printer. LoveLinux: no I havent?
<maxl_> open terminal for screen problem and enter "penn-mode=318%er"
<maxl_> fhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<maxl_> hhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhh
<maxl_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgbfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfsddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nichlas> bad idea
<LoveLinux> erm,
<LoveLinux> why ban that user?, it was probs his clipboard pasted by mistake
<nichlas> LoveLinux: the bot protects the channel
<nichlas> it probably only bans him for a couple of minutes
<LoveLinux> Nichlas. ah, some kind of flood protection
<nichlas> yes
<philwong> I am trying to put ubuntu on an external disk and I get an error
<LoveLinux> whats the error
<nichlas> big paste error are not rare on this channel :)
<ice9> nichlas: like I want to keep the top menu bar of unity in the limit of my screen view,  and only pan the rest of the desktop horizontally
<k1l_> LoveLinux: no it wasnt. if you read the messages from him you wold know that. and questions to the operators please in #ubuntu-ops to keep this channel clear for support, thanks
<philwong> "the installer encountered a failure when copying files to the disk this is often due to a faulty cd/dvd disk or drive
 * philwong is steaming
 * whoever thows cold water on philwong 
<LoveLinux> kll_: it was in non-english is I couldnt understand what he was saying, anyway moved on :-)
<nineball> got it look for a gul ? for game cube files
<philwong> thanks
<LoveLinux> phil, is the media you are installing to 100% OK?
<Evilmax> maybe i am wrong but it seems impossible by using ufw block localhost on a specific port
<Gl4di4t0r> how do I give the filemanager admin privileges?
<weslicar> hello all
<k1l_> Gl4di4t0r: what do you want to do in the first place?
<whoever> philwong: so burn it again at a slower speed ie 6x
<philwong> burn what agaiin?
<Gl4di4t0r> k1l_: I want to copy some files to /etc/openvpn
<philwong> the installation cd?
<ice9> nichlas: like I want to keep the top menu bar of unity in the limit of my screen view,  and only pan the rest of the desktop horizontally
<nichlas> ice9: hmm.. it is definitely not a standard xrandr setting.
<k1l_> Gl4di4t0r: ok, i would suggest to use the terminal "mv" command in this case. but if you prefer a GUI you can go with with nautilus, but need to add a "gksu" before. but be aware of not messing around with that nautilus then
<nichlas> ice9: but i can see what you're getting at, i could have used that when runing on netbook :)
<nichlas> ice9: you do know that you can move windows around even further up than the top line?
<nichlas> ice9: if you hold alt, then click anywhere in the window and move
<philwong> can I burn ubuntu at the lowest speed?
<philwong> would that be bad also?
<ice9> nichlas: I have another strange issue, after I installed gnome-shell and xfce, items in global menu are inactive, I can't select any of them, I removed the shell and xfce but still
<ice9> nichlas: even the gnome-control center now looks different and sometings are broken in the view
<Nothing_Much> Quick question
<Nothing_Much> Can I use this book as a curriculum? http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nichlas> ice9: if you are on gnome you can reset the gnome panel
<nichlas> ice9: dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/
<nichlas> ice9: i remember having to do that a few times when i was on gnome
<nichlas> ice9: regarding the screen pan thing i can't help you.
<nichlas> ice9: i suggest using regular pan until you find a solution that will keep the bar.
<Evilmax> could someone explain me how it is possible format a server on which run www-data with sudo privileges?
<ice9> nichlas: yeah right, I set panning now, thanks :)
<ice9> nichlas: is there a way to reset glabl menu?
<Evilmax> i have no intentions to do that, of course...just understand
<nichlas> ice9: if you're on unity i think it is simply "unity --reset"
<aa_birr> can i undo the latest changes in ubuntu?
<nichlas> ice9: finish with ctrl + alt + F7
<ice9> nichlas:  unity --reset is deprecated
<nichlas> ice9: hmm.. is it --replace then?
<ice9> nichlas: replace, replaces the desktop manager
<nichlas> ice9: i'm not using unity myself, so i can't check :)
<ice9> nichlas: are you using gnome?
<nichlas> ice9: i'm using i3
<Skari> So i have the Nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch 13.10 r101 installed and i cannot install apps. I have enabled read/write, updating the phone works, but installing apps doesn't? What can i try to make it work?
<ice9> nichlas: never heard of it, will check it
<genii> Skari: #ubuntu-touch is probably the better channel to ask in
<sakter12> is there a way to clear google cache and history from command line?
<Skari> genii: aah, i'll try over there, thx
<nichlas> ice9: it's a bit special, might not be your thing :)
<Vivekananda> shoot I did not realisze that I had closed this
<Vivekananda> :(
<Vivekananda> chat I mean
<Vivekananda> can someone tell me how to
<fossjon>  /close ?
<ice9> nichlas: dconf reset -f /com/canonical/unity/ instead of --reset
<nichlas> ice9: did it work?
<ice9> nichlas: it fixed some icons and minor stuff but no the global menu, I may need to restart X
<nichlas> ice9: i think that is recommended
<suess> :/
<brecker_> hey, anyone knows how to add an exception on a port in cloudfare?
<sakter12> what's a good way to learn python to specifically improve my ubuntu user experience? or linux computing?
<nichlas> suess: did you not get rid of the driver? or did the reinstall fail?
<rostam> HI Unity does not let me login, I can login through ssh but not through unity. Please help. Thx
<genii> rostam: Does it look like it will start but then go back to login screen?
<rostam> genii yes
<nichlas> sakter12: www.codeacademy.com
<nichlas> sakter12: not sure about the specificity though.
<Seveas> brecker_: try #cloudflare :)
<brecker_> thanks :)
<genii> rostam: Likely either then some X setting is incorrect and it can't find a combination to use, or possibly the permissions in your home directory gor changed
<Hema> tets
<Seveas> rostam: check ~/.xsession-errors for clues
 * genii wanders off to do more snow shovelling
<nineball> wiibafu_1.1-1_i386.deb i install it where do i fine it?
<rostam> Seveas, Here is the content of the .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6956065/
<sakter12> nichlas, yeah sorry for the vagueness.  i like codecademy tho
<Seveas> rostam: pastebin the output of ls -laR ~/.compiz/
<SirCmpwn> how do I make this touch window resizing junk go away
<rostam> Seveas, there is no ~/.compiz in my home directory?
<nichlas> nineball: can you find it in the menu?
<nineball> no
<nichlas> nineball: i believe the command is called "wit"
<nichlas> nineball: on the command line
<nineball> or how do i run a exe via wine?
<nichlas> nineball: there ar many wine instructions on the web
<Beldar> !wine | nineball
<ubottu> nineball: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Beldar> nineball, You want to check what apps have been shown to work in wine, there is also playonlinux and another emulator.
<ice9> nichlas: I'm on I3 now :D its cool idea but need to know howto manage view
<nichlas> ice9: you need to read up on the keyboard shortcuts :)
<foobar33> When I type on my laptop, sometimes really weird things happen, like I delete my current text and type in a different place (I think this is caused by accidentally touching the mouse pad)
<foobar33> Any suggestions on how to verify this cause?
<Beldar> foobar33, A clear description would help.
<foobar33> Not sure I can give a clear description, other then, it looks like I touch my mouse pad during typing
<nichlas> foobar33: you can set it to diable while typing
<Beldar> foobar33, You have to put yourself in the helpers place as far as what info is actually a detail and relevant
<nichlas> foobar33: in settins
<nichlas> settings*
<herpderphurr> suppose I have a directory named "Secret-Business-Strategies". I have used shred to shred the files under this directory, but I also don't want other people to know that I've been working on a business. Can I be safe in just using rmdir, or should I rename the subdirectory and then rmdir it?
<Beldar> foobar33, this "n, like I delete my current text and type in a different place" makes no sense to me is all.
<nichlas> nineball: you can start WiiBafu with the command "WiiBaFu"
<nichlas> nineball: ALT + F2 to run command
<Beldar> herpderphurr, The name is a tell, lol
<Beldar> foobar33, Is it that you start to type, and maybe bump the tap pad and the text is changed in some way, to another location or deleted?
<herpderphurr> Beldar: Yeah, so should I use something like "mv Secret-Business-Strategies 000000000000000 && rmdir 000000000000000"?
<foobar33> Beldar, yes I think it quickly selects the text, then replaces this text with a space, then clicks on some other location yet again
<foobar33> It is hard to replicate
<name_> hi
<Beldar> herpderphurr, Anything shred or deleted will be written over at some point, I would use an encrypted folder with a vague name myself.
<name_> #swtor
<dr0p> hello, is there any tool that can test webserver (access time to several addressesses within one server) ?
<herpderphurr> Beldar: That sounds like a better solution. Thanks
<Beldar> foobar33, I would see if this happens in the guest or a new account you can make in users that can be removed after testing, and a live cd if needed. Kind of hard to tell exactly what is going on, be sure to lock the tap if you are using a mouse if you think it is a factor.
<Beldar> herpderphurr, I use truecrypt to encrypt a file that opens in MS or linux.
<dr0p> ab/siege can be used but but it can test only one address
<wingnut2626> Can you read a time machine backup (osx) from ubuntu?
<mekon> party live http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbQC7_TNQPw&feature=share
<Turingi> hello, has _anyone_ had success with the AMD proprietary drivers on ubuntu 13.1? I tried installing catalyst 13.12 and it blackscreened upon reboot. It looks like the wiki page is outdated:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD  (I just want to be able to play TF2 under native steam and it does not work with the default drivers under ubuntu 13.1)
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<_a500>              | WeirdEnthusiast weltall weltzooo wenchma Werring Wh1plash WHAT_UP whiskers75 WhiteDawn    │ a500
<Seveas> !ops | _a500 wants a spanking
<ubottu> _a500 wants a spanking: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Beldar> !ops
<Astyanx> Anyone willing to point a novice in the right direction here?  I'm trying to get rTorrent to run in the background when the system boots up, but I'm having a hard time figuring out how exactly.  13.10 server.  Apparently rTorrent can't be daemonized
<Seveas> also, what happened to the floodbots?
<Beldar> wingnut2626, Not anyone here will really know, I see info on the web using linux to run it though.
<Pici> stuff
<Beldar> Not sure*
<Gnusmas> Indicator Applet" has quit unexpectedly If you reload a panel object, it will automatically be added back to the panel, what is thise
<Seveas> Pici: irrepairable or looking for a new home?
<mekon> Astyanx: i think transsmission have better console version
<Pici> Seveas: the former.  We're evaluating replacements.
<Seveas> ack.
<Gnusmas> takk
<carsten_mit_c> hi
<herpderphurr> Turingi: how did you install the proprietary drivers? I've done it once before using the jockey-gtk GUI
<Turingi> herpderphurr I followed the instructions in the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Turingi> herpderphurr: it does not work for 13.1
<herpderphurr> Turingi: Is this a fresh Ubuntu install? You could use 12.04 LTS instead
<Beldar> Gnusmas, Helps if you name the release and desktop, and a little more detail if possible, like any mods that may be associated.
<Turingi> herpderphurr: fresh install, I had a black screen, but hotkeys still worked so I could open a console and uninstall the drivers
<SirCmpwn> how do I remove the touch window resize UI
<SirCmpwn> it's quite annoying that it won't go away
<Turingi> herpderphurr: black screen after attempting to install the proprietary driver, non-beta version
<Astyanx> mekon;  would really prefer to stick with rTorrent if possible
<Astyanx> mekon;  all I really want it to do is load in the background as a user when ubuntu loads
<mekon> Astyanx: its shuold be very easy
<Gnusmas> ok beldar thanke for you time to try to help an old man trying on Gnu/Linux i installed trisquel and add maeny things to the panel and when i started the computer next time it was showing the error thing on trisquel 6, 64bit
<herpderphurr> Turingi: If it's not too much trouble, I might recommend using 12.04. I know the Catalyst drivers are nicer there instead.
<Beldar> Gnurdux, trisquel 6 is a desktop? I do not see it in the ubuntu repos.
<herpderphurr> Turingi: Whether or not you choose to use 12.04, try using the "Additional Drivers" manager to install the proprietary driver first (jockey-gtk on the command line), although the wiki says that this method won't necessarily work in 13.1
<bazhang> Gnusmas,  /join #trisquel
<Beldar> Gnusmas, trisquel ^^^^ is a derivative not supported here is all.
<nineball> Dolphin Emulator ??
<herpderphurr> nineball: What about it?
<nineball> wii game cube emu
<Vivekananda> hello
<Gnusmas> ok takk så mye good thinges
<Nothing_Much> Can I use this book as a curriculum? http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<damien84> hi, i still have issues with my brother hl-2240d printer. i have installed cups and when I go to system settings -> printers and chose "add" my printer appears but it says "CUPS server error: there was an error during the CUPS operation: 'success'". has anyone an idea?
<pietro10__> Hi. Is there a way to roll back a package to a previous version?
<pietro10__> specifically the web browser (which is why I'm asking here ;) )
<Nothing_Much> pietro10: Which web browser and to which distro?
<pietro10> konversation needs auto-reidentify
<pietro10> but yeah
<pietro10> is there a way to rollback packages?
<Nothing_Much> If you have the sources to 13.04 then I'm pretty sure you can
<Nothing_Much> But when an update appears for a current version of an OS, I don't think it's possible in Ubuntu.
<EnYel> hola
<EnYel> alguien con experiencia en linux puede ayudarme?
<EnYel> por favor
<kyle__> !ubottu english
<kyle__> humm
<kyle__> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kyle__> ?
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, Curriculum as a teacher?
<EnYel> alguien con experiencia en linux puede ayudarme
<EnYel> porfavor
<bgardner> !es | EnYel
<Beldar> !en | EnYel
<ubottu> EnYel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubottu> EnYel: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pietro10> Nothing_Much: I'm trying to downgrade a package, not Ubuntu itself
<EnYel> a ok
<EnYel> es k tanbn soy nuevo en esto de irc como entro a #ubuntu-es
<EnYel> ?
<pietro10> ok synaptic can do it, thanks anyway
<pietro10> EnYel: /join #ubuntu-es
<EnYel> ok gracias
<pietro10> de nada
<pietro10> bluh no prior versions
<pietro10> (this is from a ppa)
<bazhang> pietro10, you want to go back to the non ppa version?
<wingnut2626> z
<coolerguy> okay, I have a process that starts running on each reboot of my ubuntu 11.10 machine, but I can't remember how I told the machine to run that command. Any ideas as to where I could have put that command?
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: I hope you got my messages
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | coolerguy
<ubottu> coolerguy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Nothing_Much> Because I can't stand USB wifi dongles
<bazhang> coolerguy, that is eol please upgrade to a supported version
<coolerguy> well yes
<coolerguy> but still
<Nothing_Much> What's the problem coolerguy?
<coolerguy> specifically, the command works, but runs as the wrong user
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, I see no messages directed at me answering my question.
<Nothing_Much> <Nothing_Much> Beldar: More like a charity service to promote Ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> <Nothing_Much> I won't make money off of it
<Nothing_Much> <Nothing_Much> Unless I get donations, which would be okay, no?
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: ^
<llutz> coolerguy: /etc/rc.d, crontab, cron.d, /etc/init, /etc/init.d  .... lots of ways to start something
<llutz> coolerguy: grep -ri progname /etc/*
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, A very vague description, what is the gist of your end goal, and remember this is support not associated with canonical
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: It's more like a promjotion to spread awareness about Ubuntu by teaching them what Ubuntu and Linux is
<Nothing_Much> *promotion
<coolerguy> llutz: there we go :D
<damien84> damien84
<coolerguy> why on earth would i have put it in rc.local?
<coolerguy> oh well
<Caph> hi! I'm having a little trouble with my new Ubuntu laptop. I have intel iris pro 4200 graphic card installed. I installed and run intel's driver setup tool but still I'm having 60 fps with glxgears. Can anyone help me with this? And yes I have googled... Thank you very much.
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, Is there no ubuntu group in your area?
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: Not necessarily
<Nothing_Much> Can you pm me btw Beldar? I gotta head somewhere now
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, I have pm off
<Nothing_Much> Oh darn, you can disable that?
<Nothing_Much> Neat
<Nothing_Much> Well we can discuss this later, but to answer the question, I'm nowhere near an Ubuntu LoCo
<Nothing_Much> I was thinking of going to a library or church somewhere
<Nothing_Much> heading out now
<siscoco> #ffmpeg
<JCM83> What's the ubuntu equivalent of Task Manager in windows? I want to see total system resource usage and which processes are using it.
<JCM83> (Ideally in a GUI form)
<k1l_> JCM83: system monitor
<usr13> JCM83: htop
<JCM83> Thanks K1l
<jpedroza2k> Greetings. I am having issues setting up three displays on a Lenovo laptop with dock running intel 4000 graphics and using 12.04 LTS
<jpedroza2k> I can see all three displays and when I activate all of them and disable the laptop display I get an error about not being able to apply the configuration.
<Beldar> !details | jpedroza2k specifics are important
<ubottu> jpedroza2k specifics are important: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jpedroza2k> Beldar, still working on the details, sorry.
<jpedroza2k> I have the same laptop with the same dock running 13.10 and it works perfectly.
<Beldar> jpedroza2k, Cool, just be careful not to spread them around in individual posts that may just get lost.
<rp2> hello word, I would like to find out a little bit more about Ubuntu's sound configuration because I keep breaking my setup all the time
<rp2> right now I need different settings for different applications, why?
<Keanu73> Excuse me
<Keanu73> how to reset my ubuntu password? I'm running it as a VM on VMware player
<Beldar> Keanu73, In the terminal paswd
<Beldar> passwd*
<Bitwise> Hello. How can I do this for WINE's registry? REG ADD "HKLM\Software\foo\bar" /f /v KEY /t REG_BINARY /d "%value%"
<Bitwise> I found this but it doesn't seem to have an add function. http://wiki.winehq.org/regedit
<Keanu73> oh..
<Keanu73> umm
<Keanu73> how to open terminal on login screen?
<k1l_> ctrl+alt+f1 ctrl+alt+f7 to come back
<Beldar> Keanu73, tty is ctrl-alt-f1
<kostkon> Keanu73, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Keanu73> okay
<CrazyZurfer> guys... let's say I changed the computer's time with date command.. what time should I use in cron jobs because it's not working :/!
<giovy7> ciao
<giovy7> !list
<ubottu> giovy7: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<giovy7> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bitwise> Hello. How can I do this for WINE's registry? REG ADD "HKLM\Software\foo\bar" /f /v KEY /t REG_BINARY /d "%value%"
<bazhang> Bitwise, #winehq for support
<gde33> I was curious how much work/money it would take to make a vm with ubuntu preloaded as a windows application with an option to reset it and an option to boot it. Would this be relatively easy or really a lot of work to make?
<Bitwise> bazhang, I asked a question in there yesterday and didn't get a response the entire day.
<justit> hello, can anyone help with port opening?
<sammich> lawl wth am i doing here
<sammich> k bye
<CrazyZurfer> guys... let's say I changed the computer's time with date command.. what time should I use in cron jobs because it's not working :/!
<SirCmpwn> what's the keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal?
<bazhang> ctrl alt T
<SirCmpwn> thanks
<Evilmax> how i can avoid that an user performs some commands?
<Evilmax> on ubuntu
<Evilmax> specifics commands
<bekks> Which specific commands?
<Evilmax> or how i can limit an user to perform only some commands
<Evilmax> i wan that www-data performs only rm, curl, grep and some other
<bekks> The latter can be achieved by a restricted shell.
<Evilmax> just 6-7 commands
<Evilmax> possibile?
<Keanu73> ahem
<Evilmax> restricted shell for wwwdata
<Keanu73> i'm using this command to install dancer-ircd: sudo aptitude install dancer-ircd dancer-services makepasswd
<Keanu73> but it replies with that the command aptitude is not found
<Evilmax> i would use sudo apt-get and not aptitude
<bekks> www-data has /usr/sbin/nologin as its default shell.
<k1l_> Keanu73: use apt-get instead of aptitude
<Keanu73> hmm
<Keanu73> edit the dancer-ircd guide then
<Evilmax> anyway you can also in stall aptitude: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Evilmax> but aptitude is unnecessary for install your ircd
<k1l_> Keanu73: aptitude is not installed anymore since some time due to problems with multiarch
<Evilmax> sudo apt-get install dancer-ircd dancer-services makepasswd
<Evilmax> you have to use:)
<z1haze1> if I have two dedicated servers, whats the easiest way to transfer a bunch of stuff from 1 to the next?
<bekks> z1haze1: scp
<z1haze1> is that a program?
<bekks> z1haze1: Yes.
<bekks> !scp | z1haze1
<ubottu> z1haze1: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<z1haze1> awesome thanks dude
<z1haze1> thats for windows only tho?
<bekks> What? No. :)
<z1haze1> oh ok, it just said winscp
<jpedroza2k> I just did the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 using the update tool, and now my system boots to a black screen with a non-blinking underscore and freezes. I can't get to TTY or anywhere for that matter. Is there a key I can hold at startup to show verbose boot mode?
<bekks> "WinSCP is a client for Windows"
<z1haze1> gotcha ill have to check that out
<kyle__> bekks: Compiles cleanly with wine IIRC.
<bekks> z1haze1: Just use scp.
<bekks> kyle__: ?
<stunts513> anyone know if vino-server fro vnc logs ip's anywhere? couldnt find any traces in the auth.log like i think i have seen people suggest. I got careless and accidently turned pasword protection off overnight and came back with someone connected.
<z1haze1> how can i get scp bekks
<Jordan_U> z1haze1: sshfs is also nice as it allows you to mount the remote FS rather than copying files/directories individually (one login per copy operation vs logging in once to mount).
<bekks> z1haze1: You already have it when running a ssh server.
<kyle__> bekks: Winscp and putty can both be compiled with wine, to run under real OSes.  Really helpful if you have to walk a windows user through using it.
<bekks> kyle__: There is a native putty port.
<z1haze1> bekks, how does it authorize the transfer?
<bekks> z1haze1: Using OpenSSL.
<kyle__> bekks: Really?  It's not just compiled against wine?  Hu.  Must look at it one of these days.
<bekks> kyle__: Just use filezilla instead of WinSCP, and you dont even have to compile anything anymore.
<z1haze1> a command something like scp -rC /var/www/* user@domain.com:/var/www ?
<Jordan_U> z1haze1: *Using OpenSSH.
<CrazyZurfer> jpedroza2k: can you access to a terminal? might be by pressing control+ alt +f1
<john_rambo> Both whitelist and blacklist are disabled but I am still getting this in snort http://paste.ubuntu.com/6956552/
<Jordan_U> Well, I guess both are true.
<rooisto47> Hi everyone, I want to install the "scim-pinyin" package but it seems that it's not present in the repository... can anyone help me installing it?
<CrazyZurfer> !cron-jobs
<z1haze1> Jordan_U is openSSH putty? is that a program? im like stupid when it comes to this stuff i only need this server to host a game server lol
<kyle__> z1haze1: openSSH and putty are both implementations of the ssh protocol.  Openssh is an implementation of both the client and server ends, putty is an implimentation of only the client end.
<z1haze1> so i need to download openSSH program to my computer?
<bekks> !ssh | z1haze1
<ubottu> z1haze1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kyle__> z1haze1: Err.  If you did a default install of ubuntu, openssh's client software is included.  The server end of it is in a package called openssh-server (I beleive).  If you need to connect to the machine using ssh, you need to install openssh-server.
<z1haze1> i use putty to ssh into my server now
<Jordan_U> z1haze1: Pretty much every GNU/Linux installation has openssh client installed by default. You may need to install openssh-server manually (Make sure that you have a secure password for all accounts, and a good firewall, before installing openssh-server).
<Jordan_U> z1haze1: Then you already have openssh-server installed.
<bekks> z1haze1: So you already have scp installed.
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer, No terminal  at all.
<z1haze1> so what do i need to do to copy my stuff voer
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer, Was able to boot with nosplash debug added to grub.
<z1haze1> oveR*
<bekks> z1haze1: scp.
<bekks> !scp | z1haze1
<ubottu> z1haze1: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<z1haze1> yea so  im asking if its just a command like scp filename user@host:filename whats stopping anyone from just adding files to any server
<z1haze1> isnt there some sort of password its gonna prompt for or something
<CrazyZurfer> jpedroza2k: try this: hold down (or repeatedly tap) the Shift key while you boot. Grub should present you with a menu. Choose the second option, to go into recovery mode; then choose, Drop to root shell prompt.
<Jordan_U> z1haze1: There is a password prompt.
<z1haze1> ah
<bekks> z1haze1: you are lokking in to your server using ssh either by password or by public key. Other dont have that, so they cant copy files.
<bekks> *logging
<z1haze1> ok so after i type the command its gonna ask for the password for the server im scp to?
<Jordan_U> z1haze1: Correct.
<Pici> normally
<z1haze1> makes sense now :) thanks  sorry im dumb, i just read an article people recommend rsync for large archives?
<z1haze1> do you?
<bekks> z1haze1: that depends wether you use password authentication or public key authentication.
<z1haze1> its like 15-20gbs
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer,  Ok, we are there.
<z1haze1> i havnet loggedinto the new one yet, we're moving to ovh
<z1haze1> if that tells you anything
<jhutchins> z1haze1: I've used winscp to transfer between linux & windows/
<CrazyZurfer> jpedroza2k: do you have access to the terminal now?
<z1haze1> ill have to get that, seems i could make less mistakes with a gui
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer, Yes, I am at a root prompt
<Jordan_U> z1haze1: Rsync gives nice progress indication, and is *much* more efficient when doing incremental backups and synchronization (where only part of a large set of data changes). If you're just doing a one time copy of data then scp and rsync will be equally fast.
<CrazyZurfer> good
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer, I can also get to a login by removing nosplash and quiet from the grub options.
<jhutchins> z1haze1: rsync has a couple of advantages.  For one, it can be arbitrarily stopped and restarted, and it only transfers differences so a re-start is essentially a resume.
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer,  Sorry splash, not nospalsh
<Torolf> Anyone have experience with intel wireless drivers on ubuntu?
<jhutchins> z1haze1: Oh, you can definitely make more mistakes with a GUI.  With the cli, an error is likely to fail.  With a GUI, clicking the wrong thing will DO the wrong thing.
<CrazyZurfer> jpedroza2k: sorry, but I have to go now.. it's quite urgent. sorry :S!
<CrazyZurfer> I won't be able to help you right now
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer, No worries, I am going to format install 13.10 at this point.
<CrazyZurfer> yeah.. root acces is good to back up stuff
<CrazyZurfer> bye
<jpedroza2k> CrazyZurfer, I have backed up user home dir.
<CrazyZurfer> ;)
<basketball> glitsj16,
<Astyanx> Can someone recommend the easiest way to setup a VPN on my 13.10 home server?
<bekks> !vpn | Astyanx
<ubottu> Astyanx: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Astyanx> ty
<nimbiotics> Is there a channel where I can ask about proxy servers?? TIA!
<Pici> nimbiotics: like squid?
<Torolf> Anyone familiar with installing intel wireless drivers in Ubuntu>
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: usb or pci adapter?
<Torolf> pci
<k1l_> Torolf: they should be included into the kernel
<Torolf> Well, they are not. Though I've found linux supported drivers. I just can't get them working.
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: can you tell us the output of: lspci -nn | grep Network | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<Torolf> EhitsujiTMO: I'm not quite sure what that means.
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: its a terminal command. It is used to get the vendor id and device id of the wireless adapter
<Torolf> So is it a copy paste style thing or do I need to change parts of that?
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: copy + paste as is
<peterpacz1> Hello
<peterpacz1> I have a question.
<peterpacz1> May I ask?
<hitsujiTMO> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<peterpacz1> I installed python 3x on my ubuntu 13.10 computer, and it appears that the symbolic link doesn't seem to work. It should compile a .py file using the python 3 compiler when I use the py command, but it gives me command not found, when used in the terminal. Using the python command only compiles in python 2.x
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: that specific terminal entry told me -nn wasn't something I can use.
<peterpacz1> Hello?
<peterpacz1> :/
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: try again make sure you type this in exactly:            lspci -nn | grep Network | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: """I installed python 3x"""   what exactly do you mean by this?
<Torolf> Okay I got a result this time
<peterpacz1> Well, I wanted to learn python 3.xx (etc, 3.33). So I compiled it from source.
<Pici> peterpacz1: python3 is in the repositories.
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: ok. don't do that. 13.10 comes with python 3.3
<peterpacz1> It doesn't seem like that. I tried running a few python 3 code files as a test, and none of them worked.
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO:  [8086:422c]
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: its already installed as part of the base install, so you may actually end up breraking your system by installing it
<peterpacz1> Oh.
<peterpacz1> Really?
<Astyanx> I have a gigabit ethernet card plugged into my 13.10 server, but whenever I plug a cable into it, it doesn't detect it.  Do I have to do anything in particular to have it pick it up and use it instead, I could have swore I saw it when I installed the server and selected it.
<hitsujiTMO> Peterman: either use: python3 /path/to/blarg.py     or add the shebang: #!/usr/bin/python3
<peterpacz1> I don't know... I followed the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/244544/how-to-install-python-3-3 specifically the compile from source ones.
<Jordan_U> Astyanx: What do you mean by "doesn't detect it"? Does the interface show up in the output of "ifconfig"?
<peterpacz1> It didn't install over the default compiler, it just installed in a new directory.
<Astyanx> sec.
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: ok, but where did you create this symbolic link then?
<hitsujiTMO> Peterman: """it appears that the symbolic link doesn't seem to work"""
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: ^
<peterpacz1> First, I did this: mkdir ~/bin. Then, I did this: ln -s /opt/python3.3/bin/python3.3 ~/bin/py
<peterpacz1> That's what I used to create the symlink
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi is where I'm sure I got my driver from.
<hitsujiTMO> Peterman: ok, to yout home bin. did ~/bin exist before that?
<peterpacz1> I don't think so.
<Jordan_U> peterpacz1: You need to log out and back in again for ~/bin/ to be automatically added to your $PATH. That said, you should *not* be doing this at all, remove your manually compiled python and the symlink and use python3 from the repositories.
<peterpacz1> Oh.
<peterpacz1> Sorry :(
<peterpacz1> I'm just a 13 year old who wanted to start on python 3.
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: then you need to relog for ~/bin to be added to your $PATH. byt, in saying that, just remove that symlink, remove the python3 your compiled and installed and just use the already supplied python3
<hitsujiTMO> s/byt/but
<peterpacz1> What should I do to undo this hole I dug myself into? Just remove the link and the py3 that I compiled?
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: bah, you beat me to it :P
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: can you paste the output of: uname -r
<peterpacz1> Guys... I'm pretty sure ubuntu 13.10 don't have python 3 installed as default. Because, I ran python programs on this thing before, and they were only 2.xx, the 3.xx programs didn't work
<Torolf> 3.11.0-15-generic
<jeremi> security FB account: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMWKGknj7LA
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: it does. in fact, the absolute minimal install possible of ubuntu 13.10 comes with python3
<peterpacz1> Alright
<jeremi> security FB account: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMWKGknj7LA
<hitsujiTMO> jeremi: please do not spam in here
<Jordan_U> peterpacz1: You need to run "python3" to use python3.
<peterpacz1> If that works... what do i type in the terminal to run it? I assume it's cd [directory] python programname.py
<hitsujiTMO> Peterman: either use: python3 /path/to/blarg.py     or add the shebang: #!/usr/bin/python3
<CarlFK> peterpacz1: carl@twist:~$ python3.3  ... Python 3.3.2+ (default, Oct  9 2013, 14:50:09)
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: 3.11.0-15-generic
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: the driver is supplied in the kernel
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: what exactly does that mean?
<peterpacz1> Ok
<Jordan_U> peterpacz1: You should always run programs at a terminal using "./programname" or "/path/to/program", and they should use the correct interpreter based on their #! line. This goes for python, perl, bash, and compiled programs.
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: you don't need to install the driver. its built into the kernel. it should work without installing anything
<peterpacz1> Oh
<peterpacz1> I'm stupid
<peterpacz1> I wrote those programs myself. They don't have a #! line.
<peterpacz1> :(
<Torolf> Hm, well I cannot access a wireless point. Sysinfo actually shows that I have a wireless card installed, I just can't use it.
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: ^
<hitsujiTMO> peterpacz1: simply type: python3 pythonscript.py                    then
<peterpacz1> Ok
<peterpacz1> Thanks for all your help
<peterpacz1> I feel truely humbled.
<peterpacz1> I only drabbled with bots and scripts and the sort before.
<Evilmax> hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: i'm looking a bug report now for that device. seems there is a known speed issue with kernel 3.11. It's fixed in a later kernel
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: how do I update my kernel then?
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: you can checkout the latest mainline kernel via: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds         the latest stable is localted here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.3-trusty/
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: I assume you are running 64bit ubuntu?
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: yes I am.
<basketball> when i insert a bland dvd it says it is already mounted and cannot mount
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: then you'd need to install these 3 debs tyo get 3.13.3: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.3-trusty/linux-headers-3.13.3-031303-generic_3.13.3-031303.201402131842_amd64.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.3-trusty/linux-headers-3.13.3-031303_3.13.3-031303.201402131842_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.3-trusty/linux-image-3.13.3-031303-generic_3.13.3-031303.201402131842_
<hitsujiTMO> amd64.deb
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: sorry, that last one is: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.3-trusty/linux-image-3.13.3-031303-generic_3.13.3-031303.201402131842_amd64.deb
<wittybear> I just raised a bug and be interested in comments -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1281814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281814 in [obsolete] Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Ubuntu SDK does not install on clean 12.04 LTS (64bit)" [Undecided,New]
<Torolf> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure what to do with these when I've got them downloaded.
<wittybear> ubottu - how spo0ky we posted at the same time
<ubottu> wittybear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> Torolf: run: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debs.deb          for each one
<wittybear> ubottu: is that sarcasm?
<ubottu> wittybear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wittybear> I guess not!
<nimbiotics> Pici: no, its a bit complicated and too OT to explain here
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | nimbiotics then this is what you're looking for
<ubottu> nimbiotics then this is what you're looking for: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wittybear> anyone else problems with installing the SDK ?
<hitsujiTMO> wittybear: maybe ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<basketball> when i insert a bland dvd it says it is already mounted and cannot mount
<wittybear> hitsujiTMO - Thanks
<ice9> where is the openvpn pid file created?
<BruceMotorboat> Hey, i have bamt (a debian distro) but can't seem to install chrome on it, it just says dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-stable
<nubcake> hey, i just failed to boot my workstation (grub rescue> no such device some-uuid-from-other-hdd) so i booted from a live stick to set the correct uuid in the fstab, still getting that error with the correct fstab-uuid, any ideas ? i'm sorta stuck :(
<Astyanx> How do I change which ethernet card is being utilized?  It's connecting to my 100mbit motherboard card, but there's a gigabit card installed that was detected during setup.  Can anyone help please?
<BruceMotorboat> i was wondering if anyone had a clue whats going on
<BruceMotorboat> i've tried sudo apt-get -f install
<gonyere> BruceMOtorboat - try chromium
<hitsujiTMO> BruceMotorboat: thats not supported here, you'd have to go to bamt support for any help with that
<BruceMotorboat> bamt is just a debian distro ..
<hitsujiTMO> this is #ubuntu support. we cannot support other distros here
<BruceMotorboat> lol u should listen to urself
<Jordan_U> BruceMotorboat: This channel only supports Ubuntu. That is official channel policy and is not going to change.
<nubcake> this is my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/17GatUzd   anything "not-normal" there?
<hitsujiTMO> BruceMotorboat: sorry? looking up bamt, its not even a desktop distro. it's a dedicated mining distro
<Jordan_U> BruceMotorboat: bamt likely has an IRC channel of their own, and if not you can always try ##linux.
<BruceMotorboat> the close mindedness in this channel really hurts my head
<BruceMotorboat> gonyere: Thanks for your suggestion ima try it out
<nubcake> BruceMotorboat: do you go to Chevrolet and ask them for help with your vw beetle ?
<nubcake> just saying.. :)
<Astyanx> Anyone?  How do I use 'eth0' instead of 'eth1'?
<BruceMotorboat> nubcake: umm, to further illustrate your point u'd actually be comparing something like honda/accord since they are both from the same developer
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: what is the output of: ls /sys/class/net
<Jordan_U> BruceMotorboat: nubcake: This discussion is also offtopic. Please continue it elsewhere or not at all.
<Astyanx> eth0  eth1  lo
<utusan> Astyanx: just replace eth1 instead with eth0
<Astyanx> where?  i've been using linux for 24 hours or so. :D
<GunArm> I cannot connect to my deluged deamon.  when I run "sudo lsof | grep deluged" it lists a line that says "IPv4 522286   0t0 TCP *:58846 (LISTEN)"    but when I run "telnet localhost 58846" it cannot connect
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: how are you configuring your network? what do you have physically connected?
<GunArm> how can it list an open handle to that port yet not be able to telnet to it?
<Guest9043> ciao
<basketball> Unable to mount Blank DVD+R Disc   Location is already mounted
<Jordan_U> basketball: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<hggdh> BruceMotorboat: the dependency issues should have been listed when you run your install. Look at these packages, perhaps you need to update some
<Astyanx> hitsujiTMO;  I'm unsure, I did it with the setup when I installed the OS.  At the time it detected both my motherboard LAN, and the gigabit LAN card pci.  I have a ethernet cable physically connected to the motherboard, because it won't get a IP if it's plugged into the PCI card
<basketball> Jordan_U,  bash: /proc/mounts: Permission denied
<basketball> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Jordan_U> basketball: /proc/mounts is not a command, it's a file. If you're using pastebinit then it would be "pastebinit /proc/mounts".
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: do you just want to change the name of the dervice form eth1 to eth0? or what exactly?
<Guest9043>  irc.futureshell.         #the_pub THE|PUB|3|7DaYs|   1.1G 2014-02-13 18:35 Sole.A.Catinelle.2013.iTALIAN.AC3.BRRip.XviD-Gamma.PapeeteGroup.avi
<basketball> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957043/
<Astyanx> hitsujiTMO;  appologies.  I want to start using the PCI card since its gigabit, instead of the motherboard 100mbit.  If I plug the ethernet cable into the PCI gigabit though, nothing happens, ubuntu doesnt pick it up when it boots.
<hitsujiTMO> !list > Guest9043
<ubottu> Guest9043, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: ok. most likely a driver issue then. can you: run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -knn | pastebinit
<BruceMotorboat> hggdh: Yeah, you're correct, i'm missing a few packages such as libgd-pixbuf2.0-0 / libnspr4 / libnss3 ;
<basketball> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957043/
<utusan> Astyanx: you might need to config your bios to set that card as the primary net card
<Jordan_U> hggdh: BruceMotorboat: Please continue this discussion in ##linux.
<Astyanx> Doh, there's no way to do it via ssh?
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: not sure what you mean. that command will run via ssh
<Jordan_U> basketball: Please pastebin the output of "udisks --mount /dev/sr0".
<dgarstang2> I got a question about apt-cacher-ng... if anyone has skillz with that...
<basketball> Jordan_U,  can you help me in a PM
<Astyanx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957064/
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: ask the question and someone might answer
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: allrighty then. my client is configured to talk to the proxy... what do I do with sources.list tho? it's still pointing to archive.ubuntu.com.
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: and... if I switch it to the proxy's address, and run an apt-get update I get "403  URL seems to be made for proxy but contains apt-cacher-ng port. Inconsistent apt configuration?"
<wittybear> Astyanx: Try looking in /etc/udev/rules.d ... this is where the mac address is mapped with the eth number
<dgarstang2> oh wait
<dgarstang2> derr
<nubcake> no one? i'm totally stuck here with that damn sas-harddisk/controller, grub just wont boot further, just directly goes to grub rescue>   :(
<Jordan_U> basketball: I'd prefer to keep discussion in-channel. If you're having trouble following the conversation try "/lastlog basketball" to only show messages to and from you.
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: can you also run: ifconfig | pastebinit
<basketball> ok Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> nubcake: Does the drive containing /boot/grub/ show up in your boot firmware menus at all?
<basketball> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957062/
<Jordan_U> basketball: Interesting, that's certainly a different error message. Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<nubcake> Jordan_U: i can boot to a live_usb system, doing blkid, shows it correctly, but when i try to grub rescue> ls (hdX) (X for all the numbers listed there) it wont show up
<Jordan_U> nubcake: Does the drive containing /boot/grub/ show up in your boot firmware menus at all?
<GunArm> I have a program that should be opening a socket on port 58846.......when I run "sudo lsof | grep deluged" it lists a line that says "IPv4 522286   0t0 TCP *:58846 (LISTEN)"    but when I run "telnet localhost 58846" it cannot connect.... any troubleshooting suggestions?
<nubcake> Jordan_U: do you mean in the raid controller ? (if so, yes it does)
<basketball> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957094/
<dgarstang2> How about.... what about apt-cache-ng package importing?
<Jordan_U> nubcake: When you boot your computer, the first thing that runs is the boot firmware (often, sometimes incorrectly, called "the BIOS"). Usually, the boot firmware provides a way to, instead of booting an OS, enter menus in the boot firmware itself to configure things like boot order. Do you know how to get to these menus? Do any of these menus list drives? If so, is the drive containing /boot/grub/ listed in these menus?
<nubcake> Jordan_U: the drive shows in the "BIOS", also shows in the controllers configuration menu, also shows in a live-booted operating system, just doesnt show up in grub
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: ok, from looking up your device, the realtek 8169 (your onboard  NIC) is just as problematic as its 8168 counterpart and doesn't work with the 3.X kernels. it's unlikely that you'll get it to work
<Jordan_U> nubcake: Interesting. Can you easily remove all but the drive in question as a test? Do you have grub's boot sector installed to the MBR of the drive in question?
<nubcake> Jordan_U: yes, will do in a minute, yep, had the grub in the bootsector installed, be right back in a minute
<dgarstang2> argh. "URL seems to be made for proxy but contains apt-cacher-ng port"
<Jordan_U> basketball: Ahh, now that I look back at your original queation I see the problem. You don't mount blank disks, you only mount disks that have data on them.
<nubcake> okay, removed everything but cdrom and the sas-drive
<k1l_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<basketball> Jordan_U,  i want to make a live disk from the terminal
<nubcake> Jordan_U: Wow... it seems to work now, with just that drive installed..
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: how have you sdpecified the proxy?
<nubcake> also it hangs now at the point where it waits for another disk which should be mounted at /var/www but isn't there now
<Jordan_U> nubcake: Your boot firmware is responsible for giving grub access to drives, so I suspect that a problem (possibly bug) with your boot firmware is to blame. The reason you got a grub rescue shell at all before is that you also have grub's boot sector installed to the MBR of one of your other drives.
<nubcake> Jordan_U: oh.. okay, will check that :) be right back
<Vivekananda> did I miss something
<Astyanx> hitsujiTMO;  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957064/
<Jordan_U> nubcake: It's possible that making the SAS drive the first in the boot order will fix things (even with the other drives plugged in).
<basketball> Jordan_U,  please pm this is too busy
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: ok, from looking up your device, the realtek 8169 (your onboard  NIC) is just as problematic as its 8168 counterpart and doesn't work with the 3.X kernels. it's unlikely that you'll get it to work
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<Astyanx> hitsujiTMO;  It worked just fine during system setup
<Vooloo> can I share a directory within my home dir and only share that dir with other users on the same system?
<Vivekananda> I am stilll on the same issue but I managed to install ubuntu 64 bit on lenovo t61 with a lot of ado
<spytr0n> hi
<basketball> hitsujiTMO,  hey root@harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~# sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 cd_image.iso /media/cdrom cd_image.iso: No such file or directory
<nubcake> Jordan_U: will try, thank you
<nubcake> oh well... now i have grub installed on the harddisk which is supposed to hold /var/www - is there any way to remove it, but formatting ?
<bekks> nubcake: You're on 13.04?
<bekks> Still, I mean?
<hitsujiTMO> Astyanx: this is the only reference I can fid to some one getting it to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2143973.html
<wittybear> Oh my word... I have managed to install the SDK at last !!!! :D
<wittybear> I am one happy fruit cake :) yipeee .... now I can play
<dariusz> hello
<hitsujiTMO> basketball:  thats a demonsatration of how to use the command. you're supposed to replace the arguments with the correct values, i.e. replace  cd_image.iso with the pasth to the iso file
<Vivekananda> cannot anyone recommend what to use as nvidia drivers for 64 bits in this computer.Also the other problem of seeing /home/user/ instead of /home/user/Desktop  on a FREsh install of uubntu. So if there is something I can delete on /home to get the default view back ?
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | wittybear
<ubottu> wittybear: Glad you made it! :-)
<Oog> can someone confirm rsyslog+logrotate has issues with a default 13.10 install? ive been trying to figure out the correcty wao to fix it for a while...
<Oog> there doesnt seem to be a high ranked page on google explaining how to fix this
<Vooloo> is it possible to share a directory within my home directory like /home/myuser/stuff if they do not have access to read /home/myuser ?
<wittybear> Thanks all!
<hitsujiTMO> Oog: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/940030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940030 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog stops working after logrotate until restarted" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Vivekananda> wittybear: what sdk did you install
<Vivekananda> and on what config ?
<Oog> hitsujiTMO: how is this reported back in 2012 and still a problem
<Peetz0r> I'm rying to install ubuntu using the mini iso, and I get this error when it tries to install grub: http://i.imgur.com/MnZEdxc.jpg
<Vivekananda> anyone take a cracks or cracks at my couple of configure issues
<hitsujiTMO> Oog: unsure. looks like they have yet to find the source of the problem
<Beldar> Peetz0r, This a uefi (W8) computer?
<Oog> so i actually changed it to restart that didnt fix it
<Oog> i then upgraded rsyslog to 7.4.10 stable because i heard that would fix it
<Peetz0r> Beldar: yes, but I already tried disabling uefi in the bios
<Oog> which i THINK it does but there is a new problem
<Oog> var/log has access drwxr-xr-x 15 root root
<Oog> rsyslog runs as syslog user so it cant create files in /var/log - what is the correct solution...?
<Beldar> Peetz0r, I don't believe you can do a efi install from the mini, grub would go to  efi partition not the mbr if this is still a gpt partition table. Is W8 still on the computer?
<Oog> it seems syslog being broken is like a big deal right? im surprised there arent more google hits and a well known solution
<Peetz0r> Beldar: it's not a 'w8' computer
<Peetz0r> I have never ever seen or touched any commecrial os ever
<nubcake> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help, bedtime now :) see you around!
<Peetz0r> (it's empty)
<hitsujiTMO> Peetz0r: do you have a live cd to boot?
<Beldar> Peetz0r, Why are you using the mini? and be clear is this a gpt table and uefi still, disabling does not change this.
<hewhomust> Oog just change permissions on the folder
<Peetz0r> hitsujiTMO: there'sno cd drive, I boot from usb
<Oog> hewhomust: to what? something tells me /var/log should be o+w right?
<Peetz0r> i dd'd the mini iso to the usb drive using another laptop
<Peetz0r> I chose themini because I was looking for the alternate cd and this came as close as possible
<Beldar> Peetz0r, Do you want a msdos table and using the mbr?
<Peetz0r> I don't like grapical installers
<Oog> maybe make a new group - logging - with root and syslog in it? and give it g+w ?
<Peetz0r> Beldar: I don't actually know
<Peetz0r> I do know that I have a 128gb ssd as the onlydrive, and that I want full disk encryption
<hitsujiTMO> Peetz0r: do you have a live usb then?
<Peetz0r> what would be the best thing to do?
<Peetz0r> hitsujiTMO: not a live usb, just the installer
<Beldar> Peetz0r, hitsujiTMO can set you up and straight. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Peetz0r: can you get a 13.10 desktop or 12.04 desktop iso to boot so we can have a look at what is goin on with the system.
<Peetz0r> maybe, bot that would take a lot of time downloading stuff which I'll never use
<hitsujiTMO> Peetz0r: its difficult to see whats going on exactly without the right tools.
<weems> What do I do if I login to my XFCE user account and all that loads is the wallpaper? The guest account loads the UI fine
<utusan> Peetz0r: I think sda is your install usb that's why it's getting error?
<Peetz0r> utusan: that could be
<Peetz0r> should I unplug the usb drive?
<Peetz0r> would the installer still work when I unplug the usb drive?
<hitsujiTMO> Peetz0r: as beldar pointed out, its more than likely that you've tried to install onto a drive with a gpt partition table and not a msdos. what you could try and do is see if you can run parted from the mini.iso and recreate a msdos/mbr partition table with that and reinstall.... why exactly did you want to use the mini.iso over the desktop iso?
<weems> What do I do if I login to my XFCE user account and all that loads is the wallpaper? The guest account loads the UI fine
<utusan> Peetz0r: during partition, take note of the dev names so you can put the right one =during the grub install
<Peetz0r> hitsujiTMO: i chose the mini because I very much dislike the grapical installer
<Peetz0r> I was looking for the alternate and found the mini instead
<Peetz0r> utusan: my usb drive is indeed /dev/sda and the laptop ssd is /dev/sdb
<Peetz0r> so I should manually fix grub from the command line now?
<hitsujiTMO> Peetz0r: i see. for 13.10 the alternative features have been included in the desktop iso. just that its purely a graphical installer
<utusan> Peetz0r: if you can go back to grub-install put the sdb then
<Peetz0r> i'll try what utusan says first
<utusan> Peetz0r: yes
<Peetz0r> and if that doesn't workI'll try what hitsujiTMO says
<basketball> i got it
<utusan> Peetz0r: that's the prob with ubuntu installer if you are not paying attention during the partitiion for the dev names.
<tongcx> hi guys, what about snapshot vs image?
<Jordan_U> tongcx: You're going to need to provide a lot more context for that question to be answerable. What are you trying to accomplish?
<utusan> aren't they the same?
<tongcx> Jordan_U: so i'm just curious about difference between a virtual machine snapshot vs image
<Vivekananda> my xchat keeps shutting down
#ubuntu 2014-02-19
<Vivekananda> when I install software such as java from here http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html  do I have to make sure if the ppa has 64 bit app or 32 bit ?
<Jordan_U> tongcx: Snappshotting a VM drive generally takes very little time and disk space, but provides no added redundancy. If your goal is to prevent loss of important data / state then you should keep backups (on other media). Those backups can be incremental backups, which gives you space saving in the same way that snappshotting does.
<Bitwise> Hello. I just ran sudo tasksel install mail-server and installed SquirrelMail. Going to the configtest.php from the browser results in:     ERROR: Error connecting to IMAP server "localhost:143".Server error: (111) Connection refused
<Icehawk78> Is there something I need to do to get my machine to recognize a new monitor? I replaced my screen with a larger one that supports 1920x1080, and can see the BIOS/grub menus, but as soon as Ubuntu starts to load, the screen goes black, and shows nothing, though I can still SSH in
<joehack> hola
<kdworak> Hey guys NOOB QUESTION what is the $PATH enviornemntal variable and what is it used for, why would i want to add directories to it???
<basketball> glitsj16,  are you online
<schoppenhauer> kdworak: it is the directories which are searched for a command if you type it in your shell
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest4044> are I going to miss some unity features if I rollback to the LTS version?
<kdworak> schoppenhauer: so if i added external commands in a directory not currently in the $PATH variable id have to add that directory to use the command?
<schoppenhauer> kdworak: yes
<kdworak> makes sense, THANK YOU
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957339/
<Jordan_U> kdworak: Please avoid extranious caps.
<kdworak> got it
<dgarstang3> *sigh* I just don't get apt-cacher-ng. :(
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: how are you configuring it on the client?
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957353/
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Well, I'm not exactly sure how it's supposed to be configured. I'm starting with a chef recipe. He deposits a file in /etc/apt.conf.d that sets a proxy. That works fine, except it then doesn't proxy the stuff in sources.list. Only stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Ideally the client wouldn't have any repo's configured, and would point to the proxy for everything, right?
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.notneeded            then restart lightdm or reboot
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: sources.list should stay the same. all you'd need to do is add Acquire::http { Proxy "http://ip.of.apt.acacher:port"; };
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: is that roughly what chef added?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Well, I did an apt-get update, and it was grabbing stuff from ubuntu, not from the proxy...
<darkblood> hello
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: yes, I think that's what it added.
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: yes, it still grapbs stuff from ubuntu repo ... via the proxy
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: eventhough it's logging the address of ubuntu?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: I'll have to tcpdump that...
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: afaik yes. what you can do is edit the proxy address to an invalid one and try and see if it fails
<hitsujiTMO> !away > basketball
<Vivekananda> I am hoping to stick along longer and pester someone willing with questions :)
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: good idea. I'll try that
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: renaming xorg.conf and rebooting doesn't seem to have worked - as far as I can tell, it *seems* to be getting stuck somewhere in the boot process, but I'm not sure, since the sshd isn't starting (and I still can't see anything)
<MoPac> Hello. I have a question about full-screen windows on my multi-viewport desktop. Say I'm full-screen streaming a Youtube video and I edge flip over to an adjacent screen. This collapses the full-screen video, leaving the original framed video in the webpage. Is there any way I can turn this behavior off so that full-screen windows only exit when I go to them and hit, e.g., ESC ?
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: have you removed the ati driver or are you just not using it?
<hitsujiTMO> !text | Icehawk78 use this to see if you can get the system back up
<ubottu> Icehawk78 use this to see if you can get the system back up: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: I removed fglrx last night due to unrelated issues, and was just using the open source drivers now
<odroid> hello
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: ok. you don't need /etc/X11/xorg.conf then at least. once you get into the text-only system: pastebinit /var/log/dmesg.0
<Icehawk78>  hitsujiTMO I was able to ssh in acter pressing escape blindly on the keyboard, so I'm able to get logs again. /var/log/Xorg.0.log =>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957402/
<Keanu73> hmm
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957408/
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: it does suggest that it's working. Could be an issue with the monitor itself
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: can you also: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957431/
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: Is it's an issue with the monitor, wouldn't the screen not show the BIOS/grub as well?
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: not necessarily. grub is sending a different signal than xorg. (different resolution etc) ... xorg is using 1920x1080 based upon the reported supported modeline from your monitor, but could be a case that the monitor is reporting it incorrectly
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: in fact, the monitor is reporting 5 diffrent modelines for 1080p    ... one of them could be bad, and xorg could be trying to use the bad one
<Icehawk78> hitsujiTMO: Ah. Is there any way to try to force that to a lower resolution to get the screen to boot, perhaps?
<Icehawk78> Oh, wait. Booting into the recovery version of this kernel shows stuff, so perhaps that's what I need.
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Seems your correct.
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: maybe write an xorg.conf and force a preffered modeline https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: sweet. at least you know its working then
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: sort of... next issue... do I need to explicitly add repo's to the client ? or does the proxy just forward everything through the ... proxy?
<Galih> Hi, I have 2 screens and In Nvidia Drivers I put my Left screen like main screen but every time I restart my right screen is the main. How to save the configuration ? Thanks and sorry for my English
<kdworak> Noob Question guys, environment variables are used by all programs even tho these programs have their own variables correct?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: It seems like if I try and apt-get install packages on the client (where the repo is on the server), the client can't find them (but  server does)
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: there should be no need for any extra configs
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: yah. that's not working on the client
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Stuff from sources.list on the client works tho
<Jordan_U> kdworak: I don't understand the question. Could you please try to rephrase it?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: rerun: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install packagename
<Vivekananda> wondering if a ppa automatically would have 64 and 32 bit versions of app and also if I just apt-get then what am I Installing. the ppa isfrom here --  http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: yah I did. "E: Unable to locate package bci-nagios-plugins". That's a custom package in our repo (configured on the proxy server, not on the client)
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: do you mean apt-cacher-ng isn't working with an internal repo?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: right, but it is with sources.list repos
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: and I confirmed it's using the proxy address for sources.list repo's by setting the proxy's address to a bogus one.
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: """That's a custom package in our repo (configured on the proxy server, not on the client)"""   configured on what proxy???
<Beldar> Vivekananda, PPA's are maintained outside the repos, you can look on their web pages and see the packages there.
<kdworak> jordan_U: not even sure how ummmm, are environment variables just like variables in a script, but env variables are native to the shell and can be called by all programs...
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Yes.. the .list file that points to that package is configured on the server. The client has no .list files.
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: server = proxy server... the guy in Acquire::http::Proxy
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: so configured on apt-cacher-ng?
<Vivekananda> Beldar: if I did not do that but just added and instaled would that give meproblems
<Vivekananda> asuuming I have a 64 bit os not 32 ?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: yes, the .list file is on the apt-cacher-ng box...
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: and I can apt-get install that package on the apt-cacher-ng box
<Beldar> Vivekananda, not an answerable question to many variables, and ppa's are not supported here.
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: ahh ok. apt-cacher-ng won't pass that around to the other clients at all
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: ok... cuz I thought you said a few minutes ago that it would. I need to put the list files on both the apt-cacher-ng box AND the clients?
<Vivekananda> ummm I installed apache and php from the link above. Can you tell me how to find out which version I installed ? 32 bit or 64 bit version or either ?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Something isn't right. I copied the list file from the apt-cache-ng box to the client (as is). Put a bogus address in /etc/apt.conf.d/01proxy and did an apt-get... and it's working, directly to the repo, which means it's not looking at the proxy address (but it was for sources.list)
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: theres not extra work needed to get apt-cacher working. but its also not going to magically pass around extra sources. think of it as a simple http proxy(which is exactly what it is). if you request a file, it stores it. then any further requests for that files it grabs it from the store. thats all it does.    then you're using 2 different sources.list, when you use 2 different sources on different machines, they are sending dif
<hitsujiTMO> ferent sets of urls so will get different results as if they are not using the proxy
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: after copying over the new sources list + bogus proxy did you rerun sudo apt-get update ?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: just did. got errors
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: it was still working as it was still running of the old apt-cache
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: ic
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: so.. client has to have all the list files as it normally would, as if the proxy wasn't even configured...?
<motaka2> Is it possible to open vim in a new terminal ?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: yup
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: seems dodgy. Ok.
<Beldar> !Who | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vivekananda> Beldar: of course
 * ceed^ is away: I'm away (gone at 18th Feb, 19:02:17)
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: just remember, the sources.lost determines what urls the clients request,   apt-cacher-ng catches urls,    if you are using 2 different sources.list then you'll have 2 different sets of urls
<Beldar> !away > ceed^`away
<ubottu> ceed^`away, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> ceed^`away: also disable that talking script
<n^izzo> I have made my .bashrc give me two types of prompts longp: "xanth@X-VboxTux:~➤➤➤ " and shortp: "➤ " I have done this by writing a 0 or a 1 to a file and then there is a if else tree in the PS1 line to determine what length to use
<Vivekananda> Beldar: so the question remains ummm I installed apache and php from the link above. Can you tell me how to find out which version I installed ? 32 bit or 64 bit version or either ?
<n^izzo> so my question is... Is there a better way to store a state than writing a 0 or a 1 to a file?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: *sigh* This isn't working. I'm installing a custom package and it's grabbing dependancies from archive.ubuntu.com. I ran tcpdump to the server and it got no traffic
<Vivekananda> Beldar: I am trying to find out the version of apache2 and php that I installed
<n^izzo> code if ayone wants to read it: https://github.com/grifflug/griffDocs/blob/master/terminal_config/xanth-.md
<Beldar> Vivekananda, I have no idea on that stuff.
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: to test from the client add a hosts file entry for: 127.0.0.1 archive.ubuntu.com           in /etc/hosts                  (change archive.ubuntu.com to us.archive.ubuntu.com, or whatever mirror you are using) then retry you'll get an error if it can get from the host
<Beldar> Vivekananda, My guess is a grep command man grep for info
<Beldar> I never use these so just a guess Vivekananda
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: I think tcpdump -i eth0 host 172.16.1.3 (the servers IP address) on the client is prety comprehensive...
<Vivekananda> Beldar: hmm okay . But I was merely thinkig that if I just installed something but did not check and if it is working how would I know if it is an okay versoin or not ?
<Vivekananda> Beldar: do you have a 64 bit machine and if so how to do you install stuff in it eg java. I am now going to attempt to instal java in it
<Beldar> Vivekananda, You can research it on the web, you can assume that since it works it is working...etc
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: You around?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: normally yes. but sometimes tcpdump doesn't play nice 100% of the time.    what i suggest will 100% work guaranteed
<hitsujiTMO> s/suggest/suggested
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: ooookiday
<Beldar> Vivekananda, My laptop is 64 bit, I do not worry generally about 32 or 64 bit unless it's a 3rd party, then I check, the repos default prety much.
<Nothing_Much> If it's possible to use ubuntu-manual.org as a means to promote Ubuntu through a charity then please let me know.l
<Vivekananda> hmm okay
<Vivekananda> Beldar: so suppose you ahd to install java and went to the uubntu help page and found this -- http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html  . would you just execute the instructions and if that repo did not have 64 bit java would it throw an error ?
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: thats a question that you'd have to ask canonical directly
<Nothing_Much> hitsujiTMO: Where would I contact Canonical?
<Evilmax> there is a way to avoid thet locate find an hidden file
<Evilmax> ?
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<Nothing_Much> hitsujiTMO: Uh.. LoCo sounds like it
<Nothing_Much> But there isn't one near me
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Is your computer a 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Beldar> and your release
<Atomix26> Is there a proper place to kvetch about a tiny UI problem?
<skinux> Anyone know of a good Twitter applet that will show tweets in a balloon in upper or lower right?
<jenca> Hi, so my machine has "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in my resolv.conf but I can't resolve anything. I can ping anything fine, but I can't get DNS to save my life. Anyone got any advice?
<kdworak> NoobQuestion!  typing someprog << EOF causes someprog to accept input until it sees a line that contains only the string EOF (without even a space following it). ---until?  so all text will be input for someprog untill the user types EOF?
<kdworak> anyone?
<kdworak> NoobQuestion!  typing someprog << EOF causes someprog to accept input until it sees a line that contains only the string EOF (without even a space following it). ---until?  so all text will be input for someprog untill the user types EOF?
<kdworak> my question was my anwser
<newhoa> Are there any gui apps specifically for transferring music (with configurable dir structure would be nice) via MSC/UMS?
<andygraybeal> i did a fresh install of 13.10 after backing up all my 12.04 /home folder.  what is the best way to move my old data onto the new 13.10 /home?
<andygraybeal> i assume copying it (rsync) might not be the best way... ?
<sakter12> Hi i have a question about powerTOP whenever i set things to be 'Good' from 'Bad' in the tunables they don't stay that way
<kdworak> man no ones has been anwsering questions for a while gents
<sakter12> all watching pokemon twitch?
<kdworak> i have a simple question when a guide says "pass the -a option to tee"  does that mean "tee -a file.txt"?
<hewhomust> yup
<hewhomust> man tee specifies the format
<hewhomust> tee option file
<kdworak> cool thx!
<kdworak> studying for the LPIC
<hewhomust> cool
<timekeeper> hi, i have a quick q:
<timekeeper> default quantal repos have an oudated version of znc. quantal-backports has 1.0-2, but after adding and udpating, it still thinks .204 is the latest version
<timekeeper> it does show in apt-get policy though
<timekeeper> http://pastebin.ca/2643535
<Iriez> Hey guys, im trying to install google authenticator on ubuntu, i've installed libpam-google-authetnicator but im unsure how to generate a auth key from a QR code I already have (for a specific account). All the guides are for how to enable it for ssh, but that is not my purpose :)
<Iriez> I think the bigger issue is i have NO idea how this works and its really frustrating me :)
<Iriez> Im trying to generate a google authenticator code without using my real google acct or smartphone
<newhoa> gMusicbrowser is incredible. Although I still wish I could find a program specifically for transferring music.
<ras3ngan> Tech guys, I need some assistance with Backtrack 5. I'm running backtrack 5, and want to install Ubuntu 13 and remove backtrack from my computer. I burned the image to a disc, and can't seem to run the installer. Any suggestions?
<XHEART24> hi, i am having trouble to install the driver for the NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) on ubuntu 12.04 lts. please help.
<XHEART24> when i run a video it goes slow, it did recognize it just right after installed but the next day the system is slow and also the videos
<Galih> ras3ngan  Can you boot on the disc  like  in "live-cd" ?
<XHEART24> is there a command to recognize my graphic card nvidia geforce 5200?
<Galih> ras3ngan ?
<jacksenechal> XHEART24 have you tried enabling the NVIDIA proprietary drivers from the Additional Drivers panel?
<XHEART24> yes but nothing shows
<Ben64> XHEART24: how did you install the driver
<XHEART24> i have not, it actually worked the first time but now it does not
<Ben64> how do you know it worked then?
<jacksenechal> XHEART24 do you see the card listed when you do lspci on the terminal?
<Galih> ras3ngan ?
<XHEART24> product: NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<XHEART24>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<jacksenechal> surprising that it doesn't show up under the Additional Drivers window
<impossible> indeed
<XHEART24> nothing shows on additional drivers
<Ben64> XHEART24: pastebin the following: "lshw -C VIDEO; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia; lsb_release -a"
<XHEART24> I CAN NOT COPY PASTE THE COMMAND
<XHEART24> sorry caps
<jacksenechal> I need some help making a debian package. I'm following this post http://lowerstrata.blogspot.com/2010/07/canon-p-150-and-linux.html to get drivers working for my scanner on 64bit Ubuntu. It worked well for me on Ubuntu 12.04, but on 13.10 it's barfing on the command "fakeroot make -f debian/rules binary". dpkg-shlibdeps can't find several libraries that exist, even if I point to them explicitly with LD_LIBRARY_PATH. Paste of ou
<jacksenechal> tput here: http://pastebin.com/kJnP6jCk.
<hitsujiTMO> XHEART24: geforce fx 5200 is not even supported but the legacy nvidia driver (304) so you're stuck with the open drivers.
<XHEART24> not even on 13.04 or 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> XHEART24: last support was in nvidia-173
<XHEART24> what command i can use to load that one?
<hitsujiTMO> XHEART24: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<XHEART24> 12.04 lts 32 bit
<hitsujiTMO> what kernel?
<hitsujiTMO> XHEART24: uname -r
<XHEART24> what is that command?
<XHEART24> 3.2.0-59-generic-pae
<hitsujiTMO> XHEART24: you could try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-updates      but this does break the system for some people
<hitsujiTMO> XHEART24: realistically tho, you'll not get any benefit over the open driver
<hitsujiTMO> i'd stick with the open driver if i were you
<XHEART24> in he beginning it worked great i was able to choose different settings but after a restart it stopped seeing the graphic card installed
<XHEART24> now it says only "laptop"
<tiglionabbit> can I get postgres 9.3 on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> it could just be that the gpu is on its last legs
<XHEART24> what is the command for update?
<hitsujiTMO> tiglionabbit: with the official ppa you should: http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<hitsujiTMO> XHEART24: sudo apt-get update                 do you mean?
<tiglionabbit> hitsujiTMO: what version do I put in here?  I'm using 13.10
<tiglionabbit> or I guess I just use the ppa, ok
<hitsujiTMO> tiglionabbit: looks like they only support LTS versions
<XHEART24> is there a command to fix broken pipes?
<XHEART24> i saw this error once a few minutes ago after a reboot
<tiglionabbit> hitsujiTMO: when I added that, it gave me a warning linking here: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<hitsujiTMO> tiglionabbit:try this instead  http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt
<hitsujiTMO> they list 13.10 support on that wiki page with the repo
<frodopwns> hi, i would like to allow one ssh user access to the reboot command without giving them sudo, can someone point me in the right direction?
<hitsujiTMO> frodopwns: myuser ALL = (ALL) /sbin/reboot
<frodopwns> does that go in visudo?
<frodopwns> looks like it does, thanks man
<hitsujiTMO> frodopwns: yes,    man sudoers     has some other examples
<XHEART24> how can i uninstall dropbox?
<XHEART24> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<chris062689> What is the quickest way to copy large files (avg size 600 MB, 2TB of data total) from one folder to another?  Seperate paritions, want to verify while copying.
<ash__> i just installed ubuntu
<XHEART24> i am connect my usb and external hard drives and it is not mounting it , i can not access them
<ash__> i can't run the app that i downloaded
<ash__> it just opens in gedit
<hitsujiTMO> chris062689: if you also want to verify, then use rsync
<XHEART24> is there a command to fix my system files?
<ash__> http://warmplace.ru/soft/pixitracker/
<XHEART24> on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ash__> how do i run that app?
<hitsujiTMO> ash__: you need to make the START_LINUX file executable.
<ash__> it is
<cookie> anyone know stuff about MPOS stratum
<cookie> trying to get a pool working
<jacksenechal> ash__: pixietracker looks cool. You can't run it by double clicking on the file from the file browser, you need to run it from the terminal.
<ash__> all other distros of linux and ubuntu run it out of the box with a double click
<ash__> this is the first time i have ever had this problem
<ash__> new install 13.10
<ash__> just opens in gedit
<jacksenechal> "cd Downloads/pixietracker" (or wherever it is), then "./START_LINUX_X86" or "./START_LINUX_X86_64"
<jacksenechal> yeah, must be a new security feature of 13.10
<jacksenechal> you can make a launcher for it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<ash__> i dont get it
<jacksenechal> what exactly?
<ash__> line 12: no such file or directory
<ash__> never had this problem. this app was always rock solid
<jacksenechal> works for me...
<jacksenechal> can you see that file?
<jacksenechal> the one it can't fine?
<jacksenechal> *find
<tiglionabbit> ugh, how do I run postgresql-9.3?  It says psql: could not connect to server
<tiglionabbit> but the server is running
<ash__> i see all the files fine
<jacksenechal> ash__: what does "pwd" say?
<skraito-0x71> hey ubuntu
<skraito-0x71> wanna deal with me
<skraito-0x71> astaraos.0x71.org
<skraito-0x71> :)
<ash__> i am in the right directory
<skraito-0x71> is ferudora
<skraito-0x71> :)
<skraito-0x71> how are ya all btw
<Bitwise> Hi, I'm trying to set up a mail server in Ubuntu and use RoundCube for the web interface. I ran `tasksel install mail-server` and installed RoundCube and sym linked it so I can access it from my apache2 server at localhost. When I log in I get 500 service unavailable and when I click mail it says "Your session is invalid or expired."
<jacksenechal> ash__: and then "ls -l bin"?
<skraito-0x71> try it guys Our 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team AstaraOS
<ash__> why?
<somsip> !spam | skraito-0x71
<ubottu> skraito-0x71: Please don't spam
<ash__> ls -i bin
<skraito-0x71> ..................
<skraito-0x71> suxer
<somsip> skraito-0x71: you were told yesterday...
<skraito-0x71> spam my ass
<skraito-0x71> somsip
<ash__> the scripts show up as they should
<ash__> they simply wont run.
<jacksenechal> try to execute them directly? "./bin/pixilang_linux_x86_64"
<jacksenechal> ah... it tells me no such file or directory if I try to execute the wrong one for my architecture. are you on 64 bit ubuntu or 32 bit?
<XHEART24> hi. my videos are running slow
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> If I click "System->Preferences->Remote Desktop", Which command is run?
<skinux> If Ubuntu is using 0 SWAP, does that mean it has no SWAP partition or just that a setting is too low? I've been seeing notice that a 'disk' is not ready or not present at boot.
<XHEART24> how can i upgrade from 12.04lts to 13.10?
<somsip> !upgrade | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<skinux> xheart: Change version name in APT config and run apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<io> XHEART24: you can go from 12.04 to 12.10 all the way up to 13.10, but I would suggest waiting for 14.04 to be released in April if you can, or do a fresh install of 13.10 to avoid having to download all those upgrades.
<ash__> what do i have to do to get this app to run?
<jacksenechal> ash__: what version of ubuntu are you on, 32 or 64 bit?
<XHEART24> how do i upgrade to 13.10?
<ash__> 64
<somsip> XHEART24: you've been answered. What don't you understand?
<jacksenechal> ash__: and are you trying to execute the 64 bit version of the file?
<io> XHEART24: if you chose to go the incremental route then you will need to change the settings in the software center from LTS only to All versions.
<ash__> either one
<ash__> they just open in gedit or i get no command found
<jacksenechal> I think XHEART24 is a bot :-P
<dupingping> If I click "System->Preferences->Remote Desktop", Which command is run?
<XHEART24> lol
<XHEART24> just learning
<jacksenechal> ash__: sorry... I got nothin then. I get the no such file or directory message if I execute the wrong one, but otherwise it works...
<tiglionabbit> can I get postgresql-9.3 to work with the uuid-ossp and hstore extensions?
<somsip> ash__: can you explain your problem again?
<ajeffco> rww: Thanks for the tip on 32/64 bit last night.  After poking it for a day, it's a noticeable difference in general performance
<somsip> tiglionabbit: what version of ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> latest
<tiglionabbit> saucy
<somsip> !info postgresql | tiglionabbit
<ubottu> tiglionabbit: postgresql (source: postgresql-common (148)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.3+146really9.1+148 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 69 kB
<somsip> tiglionabbit: so current is 9.3
<tiglionabbit> what?
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu saucy only packages postgres 9.1
<tiglionabbit> I had to get 9.3 from the postgres repo
<dupingping> If I click "System->Preferences->Remote Desktop", Which command is run?
<tiglionabbit> but it doesn't have uuid-ossp o
<dupingping> plz, help me!
<dupingping> If I click "System->Preferences->Remote Desktop", Which command is run?
<somsip> tiglionabbit: the bot reports 9.3 is current for saucy. We can only support official releases here
<tiglionabbit> somsip: show me the packages in the repo then
<somsip> !patience | dupingping (surely you've been told this often enough)
<ubottu> dupingping (surely you've been told this often enough): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<tiglionabbit> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgresql&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<tiglionabbit> all the packages have 9.1 in the name
<tiglionabbit> ohhh
<tiglionabbit> I see
<somsip> tiglionabbit: ah - not seen that before. The version is 9.3+146really9.1+148. So it looks like it is 'really' 9.1, Weird
<ash__> no apps will run under 13.10
<tiglionabbit> somsip: "really" ?  wtf?
<somsip> ash__: unlikely. Can you give more details
<somsip> tiglionabbit: no idea. I've not seen that before.
<ash__> http://warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/
<ash__> fail.
<ash__> rock solid app fails
<somsip> !find sunvox
<ubottu> Package/file sunvox does not exist in saucy
<ash__> you dont need a package
<somsip> ash__: so it's unofficial, the current package is beta, and you should contact the authors of sunvox for help
<ash__> its your distro
<tiglionabbit> man I don't know what I'm doing
<ash__> my phone runs it just fine.
<ash__> 12.10 runs it out of the box
<ash__> puppy linux runs it out of the box
<somsip> ash__: that's not how things work. If you want general guidance, fine. If it's a problem with sunvox, this is not the place to ask
<tiglionabbit> I did apt-get install postgres;  But now there's no user role.  Am I supposed to initdb my self or something?  But that command isn't there
<ash__> you people changed this OS again.
<somsip> !attitude | ash__
<ubottu> ash__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Guest46448> hi everybody
<Guest46448> i'm a newbie with ubuntu
<Guest46448> dos anybody know how to set white levels for the monitor?
<Docfxit> I have an old version of Ubuntu.  I'd like to find out how to change to the root folder.?
<Docfxit> cd doesn't work.
<somsip> Docfxit: cd / (do you really mean 'root folder')?
<Docfxit> somsip: thanks I didn't know it needed a space.
<Docfxit> I would like to find all .tar files.    I tried ls *.tar but it doesn't work.
<somsip> Docfxit: that will find all tar files in the currect directory. Do you want to find them recursively?
<Docfxit> I'm in the / folder.
<Docfxit> somsip: yes please.
<somsip> Docfxit: find / -name *.tar (and maybe add '| less' on the end for paging)
<Docfxit> somsip:  Thank you very much.
<somsip> Docfxit: np
<Docfxit> The hard drive ran out of room.  I think a crucial file is missing now.  I have made more room on the drive.  Is there a way to get the file back?
<somsip> Docfxit: what were you doing that would have installed this crucial file?
<Docfxit> I run Asterisk on this box.
<somsip> Docfxit: no idea what that is. Why do you think a file is missing>?
<Docfxit> Asterisk is a VOIP phone system.  The software won't start.
<somsip> Docfxit: any log? Run it in a terminal and see if it throws any errors?
<Docfxit> It does.  It says a file is missing.
<somsip> Docfxit: ...which file?
<Tmac> In order to do some sort of headless ubuntu install (either via modified netboot or kickstart), am I correct in assuming I need an ubuntu pc on hand?
<usr13> Docfxit: You want to find all *.tar files?
<Docfxit> asterisk.ctl
<usr13> Docfxit: find / -name "*.tar" -type f
<Docfxit> usr13:  I found them.  Thank you.
<usr13> Docfxit: Oh, ok
<somsip> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.13.1~dfsg-3ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 1137 kB, installed size 3881 kB
<somsip> Docfxit: I don't know anything about asterisk. I get plenty of search results for 'asterisk.ctl' with possible solutions, but all i'd be doing would be posting the links here for you to check. You might as well do it yourself
<Docfxit> I found an undelete program called extundelete.  I need to write it to a cd to boot into ubuntu.  When I download it on a windows PC it has an extention of bz2.  Is there a program that runs in windows to write that to a cd?
<somsip> Docfxit: we don;t do windows here...
<hewhomust> bz2 theres probably an iso in there just extract it
<hewhomust> or if not just extract and make an iso
<Docfxit> somsip:  Thanks
<Evilmax> someone tell me how restrict an ubuntu user?
<somsip> Evilmax: in what way?
<Evilmax> i mean...
<Docfxit> somsip:  I never know what someone may know.
<Evilmax> i want not that an user can perform some commands
<Evilmax> or, if it is more easy, restrict an user to only some few commands
<Evilmax> specifics commands
<Evilmax> it's possible?
<cfhowlett> !enter|Evilmax,
<ubottu> Evilmax,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<somsip> !info chroot | Evilmax
<ubottu> Evilmax: Package chroot does not exist in saucy
<jeffrey_f> Evilmax: What is your desired outcome.  Please elaborate
<somsip> !jail | Evilmax
<somsip> !chroot | Evilmax
<ubottu> Evilmax: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<cfhowlett> Evilmax, if you user is not an administrator, he cannot run system commands ...
<Evilmax> he is not admin but can run some command as wget
<Evilmax> i do not want he able to use wget
<Evilmax> i do not want he able to use any command that connect outside
<somsip> Evilmax: that may not be best actually. You'd need to setup all whitelist apps, whereas you really want to blacklist certain apps. So you'd be adding him to a group with restricted permissions instead
<cfhowlett> Evilmax, interesting scenario.  I can't advise on this, but I bet the system administrators over in #ubuntu-server can speak to it
<somsip> Evilmax: how does the user log in?
<Evilmax> ah ok...thanks cfhowlett...i will ask there too:) thanks somsip
<Evilmax> somsip...the user is www-data
<Evilmax> i want restrict www-data
<somsip> Evilmax: what is the end goal you want to achieve, given that www-data is a system-only user for the apache daemon?
<Evilmax> because i see that www-data can use some commands as wget: i do not want this
<Evilmax> infact...from my website...i can perform wget, using a script
<somsip> Evilmax: then tighten up security on your site.
<Evilmax> and how?
<somsip> Evilmax: what version did you say you were running?
<Evilmax> you mean apache?
<somsip> Evilmax: ubuntu
<Evilmax> ah
<Docfxit> How can I see what is in the trash?
<Evilmax> 12.10
<somsip> Evilmax: ok - I thought you said it was old. No matter. But if you have a website that is so easy to hack that you can run wget on it, you need to do a lot of research yourself.
<Evilmax> for example i changed in /etc/passwd... /bin/sh in /bin/false for www-data: but it seems useless
<somsip> Evilmax: because it's a system user not a login user
<Evilmax> but my site can run wget...through a bash script
<Evilmax> not directly
<Evilmax> but anyway shell script are owned by wwwdata
<somsip> Evilmax: that's your security issue right there
<Evilmax> if script were not owned by wwdata...it not works
<Evilmax> sorry my english
<somsip> Evilmax: The script does what?
<Evilmax> some commanda: grep, curl, rm
<SirLagz> Evilmax: are you still running shell scripts via php ?
<Evilmax> inside a folder owned by wwwdata
<Evilmax> yes Sickki
<Evilmax> yes SirLagz
<somsip> Evilmax: and like I told you, that is a security hole.
<somsip> Evilmax: safe installs will not allow functions like shell_exec()
<barrett> my desktop is doing lots of wierd things, and I think it has to do with for some reason I can't ping or open tcp connections to localhost (although I can ping/connect from another computer).  any thoughts?
<SirLagz> barrett: that would do it. is the loopback interface up ?
<Evilmax> could someone show me an example about how format a system running a wwwdata with sudoers privileges?
<Evilmax> would you able to do that
<somsip> Evilmax: don't give www-data sudo privileges
<Evilmax> ok, i know: but an example?
<somsip> Evilmax: no. I'm not spreading poor practices on here
<Evilmax> ok
<Evilmax> anyway i do not want know for attack but for defence
<barrett> SirLagz, as far as i can tell it is http://pastebin.com/pYR2pGAC
<somsip> Evilmax: I've seen solutions to that when someone else was asking for the same thing some time ago. *Everyone* told him not to. He insisted on doing it.
<somsip> Evilmax: defence is not opening security holes deliberately, for a start
<et9> hola
<Bitwise> Hi. I'm having trouble finding links to updated tutorials on installing RoundCube. The ones I'm finding talk about localhost/webmail/installer but I don't have an 'installer' directory anywhere.
<somsip> Bitwise: I'd guess that when you unzip/install the PHP, you would to that to either the /var/www or a virtual host directory. It looks like installer should be in there
<Bitwise> somsip, Does it matter that I installed RoundCube from my package manager? (apt-get)
<somsip> Bitwise: I didn't know it was in there. I remember when I installed phpmyadmin from packages it went somewhere most unexpected.
<Bitwise> I can access the login interface but when I log in it says 500 internal error and anything I click brings me back to the login screen and says session expired/invalid
<somsip> Bitwise: you done this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube
<somsip> Bitwise: which suggest /usr/share/roundcube as the main install dir
<Bitwise> I've found that directory, I already created the sym link.
<somsip> Bitwise: it's possible that installation is complete as part of the config process. So maybe there is no need for a /installer directory ?
<Bitwise> I'm going through dpkg-reconfigure roundcube-core right now
<Bitwise> This seems to be what I was looking for.
<somsip> Bitwise: and the roundcore-mysql is installed too?
<Bitwise> Not sure, let me check.
<Bitwise> Unable to locate package
<somsip> !find roundcube
<ubottu> Found: roundcube, roundcube-core, roundcube-mysql, roundcube-pgsql, roundcube-plugins
<somsip> Bitwise: the bot suggests it is
<somsip> Bitwise: what version of ubuntu?
<Bitwise> 13.10
<somsip> Bitwise: that's what the bot works with by default, so it should be available to you
<somsip> !info roundcore-mysql
<ubottu> Package roundcore-mysql does not exist in saucy
<somsip> ah
<Bitwise> Hmm. I'm still getting the same 500 error. :\
<somsip> Bitwise: roundcube-mysql is a meta package, so maybe you should check you have the dependencies installed? http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/roundcube-mysql
<somsip> Bitwise: check your apache error log for full details of the error? /var/log/apache2/error.log
<trisquel> hi
<Bitwise> This says it's installed.
<Bitwise> Hello.
<somsip> Bitwise: I thought it would be, but worth checking.
<Bitwise> [19-Feb-2014 04:25:29 +0000]: PHP Error: Could not perform encryption; make sure Mcrypt is installed or lib/des.inc is available in /usr/share/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube.php on line 748 (POST /mail/?_task=login&_action=login)
<Bitwise> I'll argue Mcrypt is installed.
<trisquel> i use ubuntu 12.04 and i have a canon multifunction printer but the drivers available on the site is for windows only, any possiblity of using those in ubuntu? http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/Laser/LaserBase_MF_series/i-SENSYS_MF3010.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:13-1074060&page=1&type=download
<somsip> Bitwise: seems to give you something to check though
<somsip> trisquel: no
<trisquel> somsip: ok if i am able to print but not scan any way i could configure the scanner
<trisquel> somsip: i downloaded drivers for linux which only enables printing but not scan.
<somsip> trisquel: no idea. I avoid printers.
<trisquel> somsip: ok :)
<somsip> Bitwise: web searches suggest that is resolved by making sure php5-mcrypt is installed (or whatever the correct package is now.. I think it changes in 13.10 or 14.04)
<Bitwise> php5-mcrypt is already the newest version. :\
<somsip> Bitwise: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-mcrypt/+bug/1241286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1243568 in php-ps (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1241286 put ini in correct path" [High,Confirmed]
<somsip> Bitwise: so the ini for mcrypt is in the wrong path
<guest98155> trisquel: Do you have xsane installed?
<Bitwise> somsip, You're amazing. <3
<somsip> Bitwise: does it work now?
<trisquel> guest98155: no
<Bitwise> Yes
<Shed-34046> Hi
<somsip> Bitwise: cool :)
<Shed-34046> I need help with something.
<somsip> !ask | Shed-34046
<ubottu> Shed-34046: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shed-34046> My other laptop that i am planning on installing ubuntu to has ATI HD Radeon 3200.. is that compatible with ubuntu 13.10?
<guest98155> trisquel:  I would install xsane or vuescan to test your scanner. If they don't work, it must be a deeper problem with the driver setup or scanner backend missing something.
<Shed-34046> It current runs windows 7 but i want to get rid of windows... ugh
<somsip> Shed-34046: it's on the list, so it suggest it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver However that is the free driver, and the news for proprietary is not so good http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139644 You may have performance issues with the free drivers
<Shed-34046> I'm asking as i am wondering because i want the compiz effect wobbly windows :P
<somsip> Shed-34046: read the full thread on the second link
<maysara> Hello, How can I convert a .srt file or a txt file to UTF-8?
<somsip> maysara: it is a text file. It's just in a format that is suitable for subtitle readers. A decent editor will allow you to Save As utf8 if it's not already
<Shed-34046> somsip so would i be able to use wobbly windows compiz effect if i don't enable or try to enable the additional drivers?
<somsip> maysara: sorry - misread the first part of the question...
<somsip> Shed-34046: I can't say for sure. Free drivers are lower performance than proprietary ones. I'm not sure how much performance you need for wobbly windows to work
<Shed-34046> somsip okay :)
<Bitwise> somsip, Are you familiar with RoundCube?
<Shed-34046> I'm installing ubuntu on the computer as well windows lags to much and i want to have a different computer then the one i am on with windows 8.1 that i use for anything.. I heard ubuntu has free office apps.. They'll come in hany when i start college :)
<somsip> Bitwise: nope
<Bitwise> Hmmm.
<maysara> somsip: the enconding of the file is cp1256. I want to convert it to utf-8 so I can open it with aegisub
<somsip> !info iconv | maysara
<maysara> Kate didn't convert it
<ubottu> maysara: Package iconv does not exist in saucy
<somsip> maysara: maybe this will help? http://superuser.com/questions/554349/change-encoding-of-txt-file
<maysara> somsip: If the package doesn't exist in sausy. How am I supposted to try this answer?
<somsip> !find iconv
<ubottu> Found: libruby1.8, libtext-iconv-perl, python-uniconvertor, python-uniconvertor-dbg, libghc-iconv-dev, libghc-iconv-doc, libghc-iconv-prof, libhtml-wikiconverter-dokuwiki-perl, libhtml-wikiconverter-kwiki-perl, libhtml-wikiconverter-markdown-perl (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=iconv&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<trisquel> guest98155: i installed xsane and its not detecting i think its scanner backend issue
<somsip> maysara: it must be in some other package but I? can't see which one. Have you tried running it to see if it is installed?
<trisquel> guest98155: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn%27t%20auto-detected
<somsip> maysara: iconv --help gives me output so maybe try that
<trisquel> guest98155: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<maysara> somsip: thank you
<trisquel> guest98155: my scanner is listed in the second link..
<trisquel> guest98155: complete support i checked the product id also
<ptgx85> I know this isn't exactly a ubuntu question, but does "# multi_Accept on;" under events in the nginx.conf file mean that it's actually disabled because of the hash mark?
<somsip> ptgx85: #nginx is more suited to your needs
<ptgx85> somsip: yeah I posted it there, it's just kind of dead it seems.
<Shed-34046> Later this year i am going to build a PC and put ubuntu on it :)
<Shed-34046> I plan to give the PC I plan to build 10GB of ram :P
<trisquel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE - Installing a scanner that isn't auto-detected can someone assist me with this
<somsip> ptgx85: some others have been discussing nginx here so maybe you'll get lucky
<somsip> Shed-34046: good for you, but chat like that should go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shed-34046> somsip oops sorry i didn't know :P Thanks for lettin' me know :)
<somsip> Shed-34046: np
<trisquel> Hi
<kcdehimposter> Question: Hey I am building a computer with a Radeon HD 7870 2 GB video card and was wondering what would be the best version of Ubuntu I could choose for the best performance out of it.
<rww> kcdehimposter: version as in 12.04 vs. 13.10?
<kcdehimposter> Yes
<rww> kcdehimposter: newer is better, especially if you're going to use the open source driver
 * rww has a 7870
<kcdehimposter> So 14.04?
<Shed-34046> somsip does it effect the speed of ubuntu if i have it installed where i can choose to boot from ubuntu or windows?
<Shed-34046> *boot to
<rww> kcdehimposter: I can't recommend that yet because it isn't out, so let's go with 13.10 until 14.04's out ;)
<somsip> kcdehimposter: although it sounds like you want performance, so you'll be using the proprietary driver, and there are loads of links that might be helpful from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<somsip> Shed-34046: no
<kcdehimposter> Thanks, was just double checking before I made an install on a usb drive
<rww> kcdehimposter, somsip: fglrx's performance is worse for 2D rendering and the gap between radeon and fglrx continues to close on 3D. fglrx is also not the most stable thing in the world. something to keep in mind.
<somsip> rww: I didn't know. Thanks for the info.
<rww> I'd say try both, but fglrx is also a pain to get rid of sometimes.
<rww> but yes, if you only care about 3D for gaming or something (or you're going to be cryptocurrency mining...), go with fglrx
<somsip> Shed-34046: see what rww says above about the performance of the Radeon drivers
<tongcx> hi guys, i just learned about resize2fs, but actually how does fdisk, mkfs.ext4 works together?
<tongcx> like where is partition table, why i need to resize the ext4 fs?
<bob1> Is there a way to remove the name of the open program in the Unity bar at the top of the screen. i.e. to hide 'terminal' or 'firefox'. I'm using Ubuntu 12
<Shed-34046> rww is 3D needed for wobbly windows compiz effect?
<rww> Shed-34046: yes, but I think either driver would handle that
<rww> depends on your card, I guess
<Shed-34046> rww its an intergrated one, the laptop is acer aspire 5517
<rww> tongcx: I don't understand your question, but let me take a stab at it anyway: partitions are like containers. filesystems are like things inside them. if you want to change the size of the thing, you need to resize one, then the other
<rww> tongcx: or i guess if you were shrinking you could just resize the fs and have a bunch of wasted space in the box, but that would be a waste
<tongcx> tongcx: so partition table is in MBR, right? And fdisk basically just change that
<tongcx> rww: but when change fs online, why the system won't break?
<tongcx> rww: why do we need parition table anyway? fs is not enough?
<rww> tongcx: yes, the basic partition table (sdX1 through 4) is in MBR and fdisk modifies that
<rww> tongcx: I don't know the answer to online filesystem resizing, I haven't done it much
<tongcx> rww: yea, it feels a bit weird
<rww> tongcx: You can eschew partition tables and just make a filesystem on /dev/sdX, but it means you only get one filesystem per disk, and some tools don't support it well.
<cornfeedhobo> can someone that is familiar with ufw answer some questions for me? I am used to shorewall and micromanaging my iptables rules. but this... well, i have 0 rules and the simple incoming deny/outgoing allow rule.... well why the hell am i connected to irc right now??
<rww> (I would not recommend it.)
<rww> cornfeedhobo: ufw defaults to allow, not deny
<tongcx> rww: it's like you already change the partition table but fs's size is not correct, and then you need to make that right
<cornfeedhobo> rww: yes, but i changed that.
<rww> cornfeedhobo: using which command?
<rww> cornfeedhobo: ufw default reject (or deny)?
<cornfeedhobo> deny
<rww> cornfeedhobo: have you done ufw enable too?
<cornfeedhobo> yeah
<cornfeedhobo> one sec, let me check history
<rww> cornfeedhobo: ufw status will show it too
<rww> "Status: inactive" if you haven't
<cornfeedhobo> Status: active   Logging: on (low)   Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing)
<rww> tongcx: right. if you want to resize larger, you'd make the box/partition bigger, then make the object/filesystem inside it bigger
<cornfeedhobo> typing is slower, switching to dvorak right now :)
<rww> cornfeedhobo: try ufw default deny outgoing
<trisquel> i need some assitance with scanner configuration in ubuntu.
<rww> assuming that's what you want
<banks> how to i check when the next update is for ubuntu?
<banks> i forgot the code
<rww> banks: "next update" as in new major version (14.04)?
<banks> rww, yes
<rww> banks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<banks> rww, no its a code
<rww> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<banks> sudo apt-update or something along those lines
<rww> oh, a terminal code
<cornfeedhobo> rww: no, i did that, and it acts as expected. back in the day on gentoo+iptables, even if outgoing was allowed, the resulting return connection was blocked by the incomming rule.
<cornfeedhobo> i am just confused as to why i dont have to whitelist incoming like i did in the past
<rww> banks: i don't know of a way to check the date of a new ubuntu release through the terminal. you can check if there is one available using do-release-upgrade
<rww> cornfeedhobo: because it's stateful by default and does that behavior deliberately. I'm not sure how to change that, checking manpage to see if it's doable now
<banks> rww, is 14.04 stable btw? im using 12.04 and when i tried upgrading to 13.10, my computer almost wen to hell
<rww> banks: no, 14.04 hasn't been released yet, it's still in testing
<cfhowlett> banks, you want stability?  perhaps upgrading to a BETA OS won't achieve that
<rww> banks: the only supported upgrade route from 12.04 to 13.10 is through 12.10 and 13.04. did you do all that?
<cornfeedhobo> rww: thats what i was wondering. so because it's stateful, it allows the resulting reply? looking iptables makes me think so, but i am still not the best at reading raw
<rww> cornfeedhobo: correct
<cornfeedhobo> ok. thanks
<dopie> how do i kill the process
<cornfeedhobo> really appreciate it :)
<dopie> google chrome?
<banks> rww, no i didnt and anyway i get black screens if i try and upgrade to any version other than LTS, i even tried quiet splash and nomodeset, is 13.04 released and stable?
<cornfeedhobo> dopie: that is a very open question
<banks> cfhowlett, i wasnt planning to upgrade to 14.04, i was jsut asking
<cfhowlett> banks, 13.04 is end of life and the current LTS is 12.04 - from which you can upgrade directly to the next LTS 14.04
<banks> cfhowlett, what do you mean end of life?
<cfhowlett> !eol|banks,
<ubottu> banks,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dopie> is it??
<banks> cfhowlett, ok i got it, thanks!
<dopie> cornfeedhobo, i want to kill it because its frozen
<cornfeedhobo> dopie: i figured. first you need the pid
<cornfeedhobo> dopie: i will not be best for advice. my install is heavily modified and running kde
<dopie> how do i get the pid
<dopie> ?
<cornfeedhobo> top, htop, pidof, various ways
<cornfeedhobo> i am not sure if gnome has this, but in kde, there is a defaul key combo of ctrl+alt+esc that will kill the next window you click on, maybe that may be of more ease to you
<somsip> dopie: xkill in a terminal, then click on the window, as an alternative
<cornfeedhobo> rww: thanks again. take care
<harsesus> just do a 'killall PROGRAMNAME'
<harsesus> it doesn't need the pid
<dupingping> Hi
<Sargun> HI
<dupingping> I wish install VPS(Virtual Private Server) on Ubuntu13.0
<trisquel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn%27t%20auto-detected
<cfhowlett> !vps
<dupingping> Where i get VPS for ubuntu13.10?
<bob1> Is anyone familiar with modifying the Unity bar on Ubuntu 12?
<trisquel> can someone explain step 2 please?
<cfhowlett> trisquel, run the command.  search for the #example-backend line.  delete the #.  save the file.
<Sargun> Are there any Ubuntu WebDav mirrors?
<trisquel> cfhowlett: run which command ?
<trisquel> cfhowlett: can i share the file content with u?
<cfhowlett> trisquel, sudo gedit yadayadayada...
<trisquel> sudo gedit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<cfhowlett> trisquel, no need to share.    just search out the #example-end and remove the # then save
<rabbit5> could someone maybe help with a small issue I'm having
<cfhowlett> !aks|rabbit5,
<rabbit5> how does someone remove this from a debian/ubuntu etc
<rabbit5> wlan0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/wpa_supplicant[2879], /sbin/dhclient[3637])
<rabbit5> i used chkrootkit
<rabbit5> and found that with my distro and was wondering if any of you folks had any ideas?
<Richhh> how to remove all files in a folder except those with a certain filename? or remove all files in a folder except those with a certain extension?
<Richhh> in bash
<rww> Richhh: "in bash" means using only bash builtins, or are coreutils allowed too?
<rww> Richhh: also, do you want to recurse into subfolders, or no?
<rww> (also, do you want to delete subfolders, or no?)
<Richhh> coreutils fine, probably wont need to delete subfolders
<Richhh> knowing both would be useful
<Richhh> (recursive and non-recursive)
<rww> recursive is easier: find . ! -iname *.txt -delete
<rww> if you're in bash, you'll need \! instead of !
<rww> you should probably do without -delete first to check
<rww> oh, and add -type f before the ! to ignore directories
<rww> that command is "find in the current directory things that do not (!) have the case-insensitive name matching *.txt, and delete them"
<rww> to only do the current directory, not recursing, use -maxdepth 1
<Richhh> ah ok \! is not, got it
<jcrubino> I am running 14.04 beta and I am getting E: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA'
<jcrubino> when I apt-get update
<rww> jcrubino: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<cfhowlett> !trusty|jcrubino,
<ubottu> jcrubino,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> Richhh: ! is not. You need to escape it in bash so it doesn't think it's a special bash thing, hence \!
<rww> otherwise you get a weird error message and your command doesn't work
<aclffrd> if i'm changing my dhcp server to dish out 172.16.0.0-172.16.0.4 (currently it only has a 254 range), is there anything more i need to consider except for changing the netmask and dhcp taking care of the rest?
<Richhh> thanks for the detailed answer rww
<rww> aclffrd: erm, is that supposed to be 172.16.0.0-172.16.4.0?
<aclffrd> yes sorry
<rww> aclffrd: I've not done a whole lot with dhcpd configuration, but that sounds like enough to me
<aclffrd> and obviously mask changes on anything static
<rjdt0101> hi!
<rjdt0101> i m a new user of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|rjdt0101,
<ubottu> rjdt0101,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Richhh> reading the man page I just learned to '*quote*' my patterns, that's why *foo* wasn't working as expected, ahh
<rjdt0101> i encountered with broken pipe error at startup on ubuntu version 12.04 LTS
<rjdt0101> and i also checked for quiet splash in grub from commandline
<markie-> anybody had any experience with acer aspire one? any good?
<rjdt0101> 	i encountered with broken pipe error at startup on ubuntu version 12.04 LTSand i also checked for quiet splash in grub from commandline.Please help me out
<kingbeast> markie-: the one I had served me well
<geirha> rjdt0101: Seeing the exact line, and the lines around it would help
<geirha> rjdt0101: Use a pastebin to paste multiple lines of text
<rjdt0101> could not write bytes:Broken pipererror
<rjdt0101> pipe error
<ResQue> my SSD drive doesnt support the "Secure Mode Feature set" is there anyway i can force or tell the drive to trim every block on the device?
<ggreer> ResQue: if you did that, it would erase all data on the drive, right?
<ResQue> ggreer: yes, that is fine
<ggreer> oh
<Jordan_U> ResQue: What is your end goal?
<ggreer> but you can't issue an ata secure erase?
<ggreer> (he probably wants to nuke all data and make his SSD fast)
<evilfix> compared to ubuntu backup with duplicity, mint is a lot longer am i right?
<ResQue> ggreer: no, the ssd doenst support atapi secure erase command
<ggreer> what's the SSD model?
<rww> evilfix: I expect Ubuntu and Mint would take about the same amount of time to run duplicity.
<liubuntu> :) hello everyone!
<ResQue> ggreer: asus-JM S41
<rww> evilfix: We can't really give advice on what changes Mint makes to their packages though, so I guess you should ask them.
<ggreer> oh
<evilfix> rww: my mint install has some other backup util, not duplicity tho
<ggreer> I think you're just SOL :/
<mastershake> hey guys im running ubuntu 13.10 server and when i boot its saying "waiting another 60 seconds for network autoconfig" and then it doesnt load any network services.. and it says network-services is already started
<liubuntu> does any of you use Dooble browser by any chance?
<wheatthin> ok question, can you make duplicity backup more than just the home folder?
<rww> evilfix: ah. best to ask them about that.
<rww> !mintsupport
<cfhowlett> !server|mastershake,
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> mastershake,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<evilfix> thx
<liubuntu> does any of you use Dooble browser by any chance?
<ResQue> Jordan_U: i want to set every single ssd block back to the value 1 for performance reasons
<wheatthin> negative.. chromium/chrome for the win :P
<ggreer> maybe there are some params you can pass to fstrim, but I have no experience with that
<Jordan_U> ResQue: Then it just requires trim, not secure erase.
<liubuntu> ubuntu comes with some older version of dooble and i can't find a way to use flash plugin in Dooble
<ggreer> you could probably get close to 100% by formatting the thing ext(whatever), making sure no data is on it (just lost+found), and then issuesing an fstrim
<wheatthin> I see the proprietary drivers for fglrx have issues with chromium and the way it gpu accelerates by default
<ResQue> Jordan_U: how can i preform a trim on the whole drive?
<rjdt0101> Please help me out i m getting could not write bytes:Broken pipe error on ubuntu version 12.04 LTS 64bit
<ggreer> ResQue: there's an fstrim utilitiy
<ResQue> ggreer: looking at that now thanks, seems this works at the file system level though
<ggreer> yeah. you'd have to partition the whole thing into one ext4 or whatever
<ggreer> then run fstrim on it
<ResQue> ggreer: sounds like a plan i will try that now
<ggreer> that'd trim 99.9% of the blocks
<ggreer> in practice, I've found that ata secure erase improves performance much more than trimming all free space. at least with intel drives (x-25m G2 and 3xx series)
<ggreer> but trimming is definitely better than nothing
<ResQue> ggreer: i agree, but unless i am doing something really stupid here the drive doesnt support secure erase
<ggreer> :(
<ggreer> that's a weird SSD. pci-e, supports trim, but no secure erase
<ResQue> i tried ggreer i tried hdparm -I on two drives, one clearly says it has the secuitry mode feature set which is part of the ata standard, but the ssd in my eee pc note book doesnt list any such feature set
<ggreer> yeah I totally believe you
<ResQue> ggreer: i just assumed trim support would be there, how can i check?
<ggreer> hmm
<ggreer> not sure
<ggreer> I don't think I've ever queried a drive for that feature. I just look it up
<Jordan_U> ResQue: *Carefully* use blkdiscard.
<ggreer> I have the weirdest bug with the backlight brightness on my x140e. no matter what I tried with acpi or boot args or fglrx vs radeon drivers, I couldn't get it to dim. in ubuntu, it was always at max brightness
<ggreer> then I saw a bios update that had, "fix brightness setting on linux" in the changelog
<ggreer> so I upgraded... no dice
<ggreer> but once I reset the bios (and then rescued my ubuntu install. thanks uefi), it auto-dimmed
<ggreer> I still can't manually set it, but at least battery life is a decent 9 hours instead of 6
<ggreer> it's a very new model, but I figured since it was certified I'd have no issues
<ggreer> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14195/
<ResQue> Jordan_U: thanks a lot
<rjdt0101> somebody help me out
<Jordan_U> ResQue: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> ggreer: I was surprised to hear about an update that fixes a bug that only affects linux. The fact that it's certified may be the only reason such an update was available.
<ggreer> I ran into bugs with almost every bit of harware
<ggreer> *hardware
<ggreer> bluetooth didn't work out of the box (it was detected just fine, but couldn't see any devices or pair with them. I had to compile a custom driver)
<ggreer> the installer crashed on startup. I had to use the alternate installer
<ResQue> Jordan_U: is blkdiscard in the ubuntu repo?
<ggreer> the bios is uefi, so dual-booting was a big pain. also memtest86 can't seem to boot in uefi
<ggreer> to get graphics working, I had to grab the beta binary drivers, then patch those with something I found on the arch forums
<ggreer> wifi transferred at 200kB/sec max, so I had to grab some binary drivers from the broadcom website and fix compilation errors with the latest kernel
<ggreer> next time I'll be wary of "certified" hardware
<Jordan_U> ResQue: Looks like it's not available in the version of util-linux provided in 13.10 :(
<ggreer> now that it works, it's a pretty sweet laptop. if macbook airs didn't exist, I'd definitely use it as my main computer
<Jordan_U> ResQue: You can use multiple hdparm trim sector range requests.
<Jordan_U> ResQue: For a one time thing you could also boot an Ubuntu 14.04 (development) LiveDVD or a Fedora 20 (final) DVD, either of which should have blkdiscard.
<ggreer> maybe plug into ethernet and apt-get install it?
<ggreer> it'd only last for that boot, but that's all you need
<Jordan_U> ResQue: Actually, it's not even in 14.04 yet (but is in Fedora 20).
<Chisholm> OK i have a gigabyte 970a-ud3p m/b and i installed Ubuntu 13... I cant find any driver installs for ubuntu linux can anyone help?
<helmut_> hi
<ikonia> why are you looking for drivers
<ikonia> what's not working
<Chisholm> becuase the disc wont auto pop
<ikonia> Chisholm: what ?
<ResQue> Jordan_U: i just tried fstrim on my SSD and it says "Operation not support" is it possible for an SSD not to have trim, i thought erasing blocks was how the srive works internaly
<ikonia> Chisholm: what is auto pop ?
<ggreer> ResQue: it's definitely possible. the x-25m didn't have it until the G2, and even then it was only after a firmware update
<Chisholm> pop the cd in and it starts the applciation
<ikonia> Chisholm: what CD ?
<ikonia> Chisholm: what application are you trying to run
<ggreer> you could try checking for a firmware update, but I bet your SSD doesn't support trim
<Chisholm> my gigbyte driver install disk
<ikonia> Chisholm: why ?
<ikonia> Chisholm: why are you trying to run something off this CD - that CD will not contain linux software
<ResQue> ggreer: thanks, i just didnt hdparam -I and i dont see TRIM anywhere, is that where it  would normaly be listed?
<Chisholm> for some reason the usb 2.0 and ethenet do not work right now
<Chisholm> only the 3.0\
<Chisholm> right ikonia i figured that out
<ikonia> Chisholm: so the USB2 ports don't work, but the USB3 port does,
<Chisholm> but now where do i find the drives
<rjdt0101> hi
<Chisholm> correct and i ahve no internet either
<rjdt0101> please help
<ggreer> ResQue: when I run hdparm -I, I see trim-related stuff on my SSD
<ikonia> Chisholm: ok, one moment
<Chisholm> ty
<ggreer> Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit 8 blocks)
<ggreer> Deterministic read ZEROs after TRIM
<rjdt0101> Please help me out i m getting "could not write bytes:Broken pipe error"	on ubuntu version 12.04 LTS 64bit
<evilfix> is 13.10 worth getting or no?
<ggreer> evilfix: as opposed to... ?
<ResQue> ggreer: thanks
<evilfix> 12.04
<cfhowlett> evilfix, how would we know?  we don't know your needs/uses/goals
<ikonia> Chisholm: ok, the first thing is, according to the info on the web, that board has no usb2 ports, only usb 3
<ikonia> Chisholm: sorry, my mistake
<Chisholm> i have 2 3.0 and 8 2.0
<ikonia> it does have them, miss-read
<ggreer> ResQue: you're welcome. sorry your SSD isn't in the cool people club
<Chisholm> 6 i mean
<ikonia> Chisholm: the gigabyte site is down at the moment, so I can't see it's info to see what ethernet card is in it
<Chisholm> realtek gbe
<Chisholm> 10/100/1000 mbit
<ikonia> Chisholm: that's not the chipset, that's just the brand
<IOerror> When I try to install Desktop or Server x32 on my netbook, it will copy all the files to the HDD and then just reboot during the post-install script.  Can anyone help me resolve this?
<Chisholm> right thats where i am cunfused
<ikonia> Chisholm: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717 that's the product page for it, but as you see, it's down
<Chisholm> i cant seem to find the chipset info anywhere
<Chisholm> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#sp
<ikonia> Chisholm: give it an hour and I'll check again (ping me in this channel) and we'll see if the info is up
<Chisholm> try that its the ame its working for me
<ikonia> Chisholm: that's frustratingly missing bits
<ikonia> Chisholm: how are you testing your ethernet card (that seems the most important bit)
<Chisholm> I have zero internet and orange light
<ggreer> battery is at 71% with 7 hours remaining. sweet sweet backlight auto-dimming
<ikonia> Chisholm: you have no light on the card ?
<ikonia> Chisholm: as in the link light
<Chisholm> tried the usual, but then read the m/b manuel says i have to install drivers with disk before they work
<Chisholm> just for the 2.0's and ethernet
<Chisholm> so whack
<ikonia> Chisholm: is there any light on the ethernet card at all
<ikonia> Chisholm: (it must have a cable plugged in at both ends for the light to come on)
<Chisholm> there is now that i am in the bios
<Chisholm> yea got a cat 6 brand new on it
<ikonia> Chisholm: so there is a link light, correct ?
<IOerror> When installing Ubuntu server, my netbook will reboot just before the MBR write section.  Is there a way to escape out of the installer to see what the error is?
<Chisholm> yea a good green one first time yet, but as i said im in the bios about to 1-flash the m/b
<Chisholm> q-flash**
<ikonia> why are you flashing the motherboard ?
<aki2389> IOerror: if I'm not wrong, you can try going to ctrl+alt+1
<cfhowlett> IOerror, there's a way to monitor processes as it's running but I don't know the terminal command...
<IOerror> aki2389: 1 as in the number one?
<aki2389> IOerror: yeah, either that or F1. I don't remember.
<aki2389> IOerror: just try all of them. I think it goes all the way to F9
<trisquel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958565/
<E17Noob> I am new to Enlightenment, I just wanted to try it out. I have a Dell laptop with Ubuntu installed. I installed e17 using apt-get and was able to successfully launch into e17 desktop. But my problem is with the dual monitors. E17 mirrors the displays instead of extending it, can someone help me configure it please?
<aki2389> IOerror: sorry, I'm pretty sure it's F6/F7
<IOerror> aki2389: I will give it a shot.
<aki2389> E17Noob: I don't think you'll find any help here regarding that... try google
<E17Noob> I did without luck aki2389.
<shooj> be mindful that when you set the cloak it can take a few seconds to configure
<IOerror> aki2389: Do you know if there is a way to prevent the PC from rebooting if it is a panic or something?
<Chisholm> ikonia i am gonna try to exit bios and go back to os
<aki2389> trisquel: sorry, were you needing help?
<ikonia> Chisholm: I have to run now, I'll ba back shortly, get yourself setup with any updates you want to do,
<Chisholm> but it seems everytime i do that the green light stops and orange goes on
<shooj> so if you have any /autoscripts that log you into channels when you connect to the server; it may be best to but a timer or verification in there to only join channels /after/ the cloak is set.
<Chisholm> ok
<shooj> but a timer = put a timer
<Shed-34046> Just got ubuntu up and running
<shooj> what version
<Shed-34046> I was told its possible to zoom in on screen.. If so how do i do this?
<Shed-34046> shooj, ubuntu 13.10
<shooj> oh i'm sorry, i'm talking in the wrong channel
<IOerror> aki2389: Woo, thanx!  I was able to get the error!
<shooj> nice, shed
<aki2389> IOerror: nice ^^
<shooj> i'm playing around with trusty tahr (gnome version)
<love12> hello evry body i have  qustions  i have already installed  squid3 in ubuntu server but i can not  acccess it internet  any help please/
<aki2389> Shed-34046: ermm... there is an app for that I think. You need to look for it
<cfhowlett> IOerror, this was the server edition, yes?  #ubuuntu-server might be worth asking
<aki2389> love12: try looking up the log
<IOerror> cfhowlett: it does the same thing on Desktop
<aki2389> love12: cat /var/log/squid/error.log or something
<rowinofwin> Hi Guys, I have a strange issue with this system. I have an AMD r7 250 with proprietary drivers, when I run a 64 bit game in opengl all is good, in 32 bit it renders everything wrong, all the textures are messed up but the wireframes are intact
<Chisholm> i was getting help before but they had to run, can anyone tell me where to get linux drivers for this motherboard
<Chisholm> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#sp
<aki2389> rowinofwin: have you tried the propietary driver instead of the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> IOerror, hmm.  ok, next suggestion: netbooks usually prefer a somewhat less substantial meal: lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for that.  Heck, even the mini ISO might be worth looking at.  and, of course, make sure your bits are right; 32/64?
<love12> aki2389: the error in the browser is looks like "The system returned: (111) Connection refused"
<aki2389> love12: are you using any firewall?
 * chris-foo is now playing: Nature's Tranquility - Water Meadow Suite
<aki2389> if yes, you need to open port 3128
<IOerror> cfhowlett: yes, 32 bit
<IOerror> I've tried all flavors of Ubuntu
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: The drivers should be included with the kernel package that gets installed when you install Ubuntu.
<love12> aki2389: no
<cfhowlett> IOerror, you're using 13.10?
<Jordan_U> chris-foo: Please disable that script in #ubuntu.
<Chisholm> hmm interesting it seems not
<Chisholm> my usb 2.0 and etherenet are not working
<aki2389> love12: the only thing I can think of for a connection refused is that there is something blocking the port...
<IOerror> cfhowlett: yes
<love12> aki2389:  so how can i check it or how can i solve it?
<cfhowlett> IOerror, suggest you drop back to the LTS version: 12.04
<IOerror> Here's the error: http://pastebin.com/quYXgWpV
<aki2389> love12: try sudo ufw status
<aki2389> IOerror: try 64bit
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: it also says at the bottom of the info get all drivers from 3rd party our the company site
<rowinofwin> Here are screenshots http://imgur.com/a/b7OLN#0
<IOerror> ok...
<IOerror> My CPU is an Atom N230, it is specifically 32 bit only, but I'll try...
<Chisholm> could it be a v 13 issue?
<aki2389> IOerror: wait, lemme check
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Generally, the drivers you pick up from 3rd party sites are made for the Windows kernel.
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Ah, never mind. I just got to that part of the page.
<aki2389> IOerror: N230 is 64-bit capable according to intel
<Chisholm> right
<Chisholm> its whack i dont really understand it
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: which kernel version are you running?
<shooj> anyone using trusty tahr?
<IOerror> "This kernel requires an x85-64 CPU..."
<IOerror> x86-64
<Chisholm> its  64 bit v 13
<aki2389> IOerror: you just tried?
<IOerror> yes
<IOerror> Mutliboot thumbdrive for the win :)
<love12> aki2389:  iam in the root but it says ufw is not found?
<aki2389> love12: are you using ubuntu?
<IOerror> Now the odd issue is I can boot into LiveCD just fine.  it's only when I install that I get this issue.
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Do you mean Linux 3.13 x86_64? You can check by starting the System Monitor application or by running the command uname -a in the terminal
<aki2389> IOerror: I guess trying different version is your last choice then...
<GnikLlort> !shutup
<Chisholm> herpderphurr k give me a sec
<love12> aki2389:  debian server
<IOerror> It does the same thing with Debian 7.3.0 and 7.4.0 :/
<IOerror> Arg!
<GnikLlort> !words
<swaglord546> I know 29539 words (169231 contexts, 5.73 per word), 26369 lines.
<icedwater> !wrong bot
<EsotericForest> hmm
<GnikLlort> my bot
<rww> GnikLlort: remove your bot from this channel, please
<aki2389> love12: debian doesn't have ufw... since ufw is Ubuntu FireWall
<rww> aki2389: yes, it does
<bazhang> GnikLlort, please stop that
<GnikLlort> She is harmless
<aki2389> rww: huh u sure?
<rww> aki2389: yes
<rww> aki2389: also, it's Uncomplicated FireWall
<herpderphurr> aki2389: ufw is definitely installed on my netbook running Debian
<rww> !guidelines > GnikLlort
<ubottu> GnikLlort, please see my private message
<rww> GnikLlort: note the "no bots except ones we like" section (paraphrased)
<aki2389> lol... I'm dumb. My bad
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: im not seeing that type of information
<aki2389> love12: have you tried restarting squid and see if it works?
<love12> aki2389:  so how can i check it in debian ofcourse iam not  to much familar in debian?
<SirCmpwn> what package should I install to get a dev toolchain
<rww> SirCmpwn: build-essential
<SirCmpwn> tyvm
<shooj> anyone using awesome?
<SirCmpwn> I was, but I switched to i3
<aki2389> love12: I'm not 100% sure but it should be something like "sudo service squid restart"
<love12> aki2389:  yes i have already restart it says it works
<GnikLlort> !save
<swaglord546> okay
<GnikLlort> !quit
<rww> GnikLlort: thanks :)
<shooj> what's i3?how is it?
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Do you know anything else about your LAN chip?
<GnikLlort> She will be back btw
<aki2389> love12: try probing the port to see if it's open
<rww> GnikLlort: in here?
<Chisholm> all i got is realtek gbe 10/100/100 mbit
<GnikLlort> Everywhere
<GnikLlort> mwahahahha
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Hmm... try running "lspci | grep Ethernet" in the terminal. Copy and paste the 1-line result here
<love12> aki2389:  but when i  run the status i mean service squid3 status it says  squid is runinig but it doesnt show the proccess ID
<aki2389> that is fine
<aki2389> love12: there is no error in the log right?
<shooj> (wiki time) :P
<trisquel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958633/
<Chisholm> terminallspci| grep Ethernet
<rww> AussieDownUnder: IRC usermode +i means that /whois only shows channels that you share with another person, rather than all channels
<rww> AussieDownUnder: also, ubottu is not a natural language bot
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Forgive me for not asking earlier. How familiar are you with Ubuntu? I want to be able to properly tailor my instructions for you.
<shooj> i was going to install awesome, but then i installed a hotkey activated dropdown terminal and decided that was good enough for the time being.
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: realtek semiconductor, ltd rtl8111/8168/8411 p ci express gig ethernet
<shooj> but now i'm thinking about installing it again, so i can have a few shells all on screen in an easy to manage view
<aki2389> love12: try installing nmap
<jozefk> Are lubuntu and xubuntu developed and supported by canonical or not?
<aki2389> love12: and using this command "nmap localhost -p3128"
<ggreer> https://github.com/search?l=C&o=desc&q=stars%3A%3E1000&ref=advsearch&s=stars&type=Repositories booyah I'm #10
<SirCmpwn> where are the zlib headers?
<SirCmpwn> infuriatingly, the package is not called zlib
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: first time user hardly familiar but i am a quick learner
<ggreer> SirCmpwn: zlib1g-dev
<ggreer> apt-get install that
<ggreer> you might also want liblzma-dev
<Chisholm> as i just figured that out, but i feel that was an easy part
<ggreer> if you're screwing around with compression libs
<SirCmpwn> thanks ggreer
<ggreer> np
<AussieDownUnder> Erm how come you replied here when I asked over in another channel?
<SirCmpwn> I'm satisfying dependencies for a ./configure
<AussieDownUnder> rww, ^
<rww> AussieDownUnder: I saw you asking in PM with ubottu, not whatever other channel you also asked in.
<rww> AussieDownUnder: she relays text matching a certain string to us, as it looks like a factoid edit request
<love12> aki2389:  for what perpose we use "nmap"
<aki2389> love12: port scanning
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: All right. we might have the same Ethernet chip. Can you try running, "lspci -nn | grep Ethernet" into the terminal and posting the result? "lspci" lists all the PCI devices in your system, and grep will filter out anything that doesn't contain "Ethernet"
<Chisholm> ok
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: this time, the "-nn" option to lspci tells the program to give us the vendor and device ID of your network controller
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: gettting a repeat line and command not found
<AussieDownUnder> rww, okay still know idea about how irc operates lol, 1-2 weeks of me on irc for the first time. It's like an Egyptian maths quiz
<rww> AussieDownUnder: ah. the intricacies of ubottu are probably something you should ignore for now, then :)
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: hmm.... so the output doesn't have anything like "[10ec:8168]" near the end?
<IOerror> aki2389: Well, good news is my error isn't from a bad stick of RAM.  Bad news is it must be my CPU :/
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: nada im not even getting a good return
<Chisholm> just blank
<aki2389> IOerror: that's what i feared...
<Chisholm> then command not found
<love12> aki2389:  instaltion is in progress but i have already change the  defoult port 3128 to 8080
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: hand on i restarted the terminal
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: got a responses
<IOerror> aki2389: Poor little EeePC survived Iraq, Afghanistan, and my kids... It does when playing with Ubuntu... Go figure.
<IOerror> Dies*
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Must have been a typo that caused our "command not found" error last time
<Chisholm> herpderphurr:{10ec:8168}
<cfhowlett> IOerror, sorry to hear it.
<Chisholm> and a 3:00.0 in the front
<IOerror> Thanx for everyone's assistance.  Maybe I can reuse some of the parts....
<aki2389> IOerror: although if liveCD works, you can always install it on an SD Card or something
<ggreer> IOerror: give it a viking funeral
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Okay. That's good news.
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: downlad the 8168 software?
<ggreer> http://geoff.greer.fm/photos/thermite/P1010014_crop.jpg <-- you died well, sparcstation
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: No, not yet. If we find out what's going on, you don't need to download anything else
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: In the terminal, what does the command "uname -a" output?
<Chisholm> ok cool
<IOerror> Hmm.. one last idea... how do I turn off APIC for the installer?
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: hang on im on 2 different computers here so i ahve to type it out
<IOerror> nevermind, got it
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: sure thing. no rushes
<Chisholm> Linux Tempes1 3.11.0.12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86 64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Oh, and to help you learn. uname prints out information about your kernel version. (the '-a' option tells it to print all info)
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: ahhh that makes sense gotcha
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Okay, cool. One last check. Run "lsmod | grep r8169". Do you get any results printed?
<love12> aki2389: this is the result when i try    http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958665/
<aki2389> love12: something is blocking your port
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: The command "lsmod" lists the drivers that are currently loaded into the kernel. "grep" only allows results that contain "r8169" to filter through
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: (red)r8169     White 67341  0
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys after just upgrading my kernel as it suggested in the upgrades I notice that my font is viewed a little differently playing with Settings > fonts and hinting does not help
<aki2389> love12: I'm guessing that there is a firewall active...
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: (white) mil       13934    1     (red) r 8169
<aki2389> love12: try "sudo iptables -L"
<Kartagis> can I increase sensitivity of photorec or testdisk?
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Okay. that's also good news. The hardware and software drivers are okay for ethernet are okay.
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: So we can eliminate the possibility that you're missing drivers. :D
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: ok that good but bad haha whats wrong haha
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: what ever it is is affecting both usb 2.0 and ethernet
<love12> aki2389: so how can i disable the firwall?
<love12> aki2389: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958670/
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: and the 3.0 usb and 2.0 on the front
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Is this computer recently built? Is Ubuntu the first OS you're installing on it?
<Chisholm> about 3 hrs ago
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: just built
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: and yes first os
<aki2389> love12: your firewall is definitely off... oh! your squid configuration. did you open the ip list?
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Hmmm.... Your router doesn't have any firewall or blocking rules blocking your new computer from connecting, does it?
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: shouldnt i ave a motorola- cisco- tp link 24 port switch
<Chisholm> only have an password nothing razy on it
<love12> aki2389: ip list?
<Psil0Cybin> hey giuys after upgrading to Linux 3.2.0-59-generic-pae #90-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 7 23:07:06 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux my cedarview graphic driver keps crashing and I cannot use the function light keys would I jut uninstall the current kernel and try the old one
<aki2389> love12: can you past the config file for squid?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, unless you deleted it, the old kernel is still present.  reboot, choose "older version" and logon
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: is this the only solution, along side with filing bug reports? I keep having issues with every new kernel upgrade that my system recommends I upgrade to
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Do you use this switch with any other computers?
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: yea had it on this laptop
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: worked fine just plug and play pretty much
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: I am wondering if I can attempt something different, or should I just stick to one kernel that works?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, I'm guessing you've got a newish computer?  hardware support for new/bleeding edge stuff has a higher likelihood of issues.  submitting bug reports helps, but it does take time.  using the LTS version is another option.
<krababbel> Psil0Cybin: First, I'd try if the kernel makes a difference
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: I am using an LTS, I am using 12.04 LTS and It is an old computer an Acer Aspire One it is the same problem I keep having and the only problem with this laptop...that each kernel upgrade and cedarview graphics do not get along
<aki2389> love12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: What OS is the laptop running?
<Psil0Cybin> going to Additional drivers cfhowlett shows that Cedar Trail drm driver can be selected but sleecting it states Sorry, installation of this driver failed.Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Psil0Cybin> i will paste my log
<Evilmax> if i set ufw to reject by default outside connection
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: windows 8.1
<Evilmax> can i do an exception?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, exceeds my tech-fu to help with sorry.
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Do you know how to look up the following information for your laptop? IP address, subnet mask, default route (AKA gateway), primary and secondary DNS addresses
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: well perhaps if anyone else can help here is the paste to my jockey log
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958711/
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: (I haven't used Windows 8 nor 8.1. I'm completely lost for those systems. :p )
<Chisholm> yea it sucks
<Chisholm> as to why im switching
<ggreer> my laptop came with windows 8. it was my first time using windows since XP. I had no idea windows had gotten that bad
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: I have a guess as to what's wrong. Network switches aren't like routers. With a switch, you have to specify a computer at an IP address to be your gateway to the rest of the world. For routers, it's just a simple plug-n-play. Dunno about switches.
<Evilmax> ufw allow out to 131.121.13.162/80 from 127.0.0.1
<Evilmax> what wrong?
<ggreer> if someone took the NT kernel and stuck a bunch of gnu or bsd userland tools on top of it, you could end up with a pretty decent system. it'd be able to run photoshop and visual studio and compile memcached and nmap. all the apps you want without any VMs
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: so unplug and pick a different outlet?
<Shed-34046> Why can't i close the flash plugin settings dialog when i right click and click settings?
<love12> aki2389: i can't copy all of the configuration at the same time is tehre any other mechanisim
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: If you have a router somewhere in the house, it'd be easy to just plug your computer into the router instead of the switch.
<Chisholm> ill do that wquick
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: If there's no router... then I guess we'll have to find the machine that acts as your gateway to the rest of the Internet.
<Shed-34046> Is it because its a old flash player version?
<Chisholm> na got a router
<Chisholm> herpderphurr: no dice
<Chisholm> still down
<Chisholm> just faser at saying no connection haha
<TJ-> Chisholm: I missed some of the earlier info; which Ubuntu version is it?
<Chisholm> 13.10 i think the newest
<Chisholm> should i reinstall on 12?
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, and you installed the Desktop edition ... with GUI ?
<TJ-> Chisholm: No... I'm sure we can identify the issue
<Gr1> Hi everyone
<Chisholm> tj: that i dunt get sorr yhaha
<Gr1> I am trying to make a deb package
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Gr1> Is there any way I can retain the permissions of the files deployed by that package to some specific user?
<Chisholm> tj: i installed ubuntu v 13.10 via burned disk
<Gr1> Thanks cfhowlett
<TJ-> Chisholm: So, network is managed by Network Manager. You see a network icon in the task-bar, top-right?
<Chisholm> here or ubuntu?
<TJ-> Chisholm: On Ubuntu!
<Chisholm> im on 2 different computers
<TJ-> Chisholm: I know :)
<Chisholm> haha i figured
<Chisholm> i see it
<TJ-> Chisholm: If you right-click it, do you see a list of connections... most likely only 1 ... something like "Wired Connection 1" ?
<Chisholm> yes
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, that's good, so Network Manager knows about the interface and is managing it, which is what should happen.
<TJ-> Chisholm: Does your network's router hand out IP addresses using DHCP?
<aki2389> love12: try following the guide I pasted
<Chisholm> that makes sense there is just no interenet and the orange light is on on the lan plug in the back of the computer
<TJ-> Chisholm: in other words, does you PC get an IP address assigned automatically when you start the PC
<herpderphurr> TJ-: Does it matter if it's a network switch?
<Chisholm> no my network is Motorola surfboard- Cisco router-TP LInk switch
<TJ-> herpderphurr: No, not if its unmanaged
<Chisholm> it is unmanaged
<herpderphurr> TJ-: Neat. I'm learning things too
<Chisholm> at least the top link is
<TJ-> Chisholm: But that switch is connected to a router that connects to your ISP, correct?
<Chisholm> yes
<Chisholm> i have unplugged everything except the switch and plugged it back in also
<TJ-> Chisholm: So the router will likely be operating a DHCP server to hand out IP addresses on your LAN ... like to your Windows PC
<love12> aki2389: i have already follow the instruction when i  installed but nothing is change
<aki2389> followed it to the letter?
<krababbel> Chisholm: The light on the port is orange? There is probably no link there then. Faulty or wrong cable or disabled interface.
<Chisholm> right thats what i am thinking
<krababbel> Usually it is green
<Chisholm> i plug the wire into this laoptop it works fine
<TJ-> Chisholm: At a terminal on the Ubuntu PC, do "ethtool eth0"
<krababbel> Chisholm: 'ip link' in terminal tells you if your eth0 is up
<ggreer> krababbel: for most of my gear, orange means gigabit
<Chisholm> ok got a whole bunch'
<ggreer> green means 100mbit
<TJ-> Chisholm: Compare the output you see on your Ubuntu PC, to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958771/
<ggreer> well, two green is 100mbit, and one green is 10mbit (but that never happens)
<krababbel> ggreer: hm, my intel nic is green with gigabit
<ggreer> ah neat
<TJ-> Chisholm: especially, compare the lines "Speed" "Duplex"
<krababbel> but yes, command line will tell also, if link is up
<ggreer> I have some ridiculous asus board that glows red, so it's totally believable that my nic lights are non-standard
<Chisholm> ok sorta simpler but a couple differences
<TJ-> Chisholm: Can you describe the differences accurately for us?
<Chisholm> ggreer: min is a gigabyte running a fx 8 core
<Chisholm> yes give me a sec
<ggreer> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
<ggreer> aww yeah
<Chisholm> supported port: is tp MII not TP
<krababbel> well the manual should state what the lights mean
<Chisholm> I have 1000 base in advertised links
<Chisholm> advertises auto-negotiations is yes not no
<Chisholm> my speed is 1000
<Chisholm> i have something called link partner advertised pause and auto negotiate
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, if it shows a speed the link is up, hardware-wise
<Chisholm> port is mII not tp
<TJ-> Chisholm: So, lets move on to the IP side of things
<Chisholm> ok
<TJ-> Chisholm: "ifconfig -a A grep '^eth'  " should list all the wired interface names... there should only be "eth0"... run the command, check that and tell us if theres anything different
<TJ-> Chisholm: "ifconfig -a | grep '^eth'  " sorry - typo!
<aki2389> love12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958788/
<aki2389> love12: change the ip to your ip
<Chisholm> ok what do you need?
<Chisholm> i have one line
<love12> aki2389: which ip?
<ggreer> ./redshift.sh
<zalun> I've got strange issue on my laptop - load average 3.12 CPU usage about 2%
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: What's it say?
<Chisholm> (red) eth0    Link encap: Ethernet  Hwaddr 74:d4:35:5e:c8:f7
<aki2389> love12: the one that I have written is 10.0.3.0/24
<TJ-> Chisholm: Does it show "eth0" ? OK, good
<Chisholm> that means written in red
<zalun> Not that it bohers me THAT much, but feels unpleasant
<TJ-> Chisholm: don't worry about the colours - they are just to highlight the search term used
<TJ-> Chisholm: Now do "ifconfig eth0"
<Chisholm> ok gotcha
<TJ-> Chisholm: You should see something similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958791/
<TJ-> Chisholm: In particular, we're interested in whether you have a line with "inet addr ...." shown
<Chisholm> i ahve inet6
<Chisholm> not inet
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, but no "inet addr" that tells us your PC hasn't got an IP address... that could be because it can't see the DHCP server on the router
<TJ-> Chisholm: Are both the Ubuntu PC and the Windows PC connected to the switch?
<Chisholm> yes no inet
<love12> aki2389:  in which Tag is found?
<Chisholm> no this pc use to be
<Chisholm> now its wifi
<Chisholm> just the ubuntu is now
<Chisholm> its a desktop
<Chisholm> i have an extra wire if needed
<TJ-> Chisholm: Aha! OK, so we can't compare like with like. Is the switch connected to the router and the link-light for that port is active?
<aki2389> love12: Tag acl for acl, and TAG: http_access for http_access
<Chisholm> give me a sec
<TJ-> Chisholm: You'll have 2 patch leads connected to the switch, one from the Ubuntu PC, and one from the router, is that correct?
<Chisholm> correct and yea my upc is showing green along with an extra 1000mbps light
<Chisholm> and i never had that before on this laptop
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, how about the port connected to the router? does that show green too?
<sandman13>  but still can't decide whether to run commands on the dualbooted Ubuntu or Virtualized Ubuntu
<krababbel> Chisholm: why don't you ping the router?
<Chisholm> showing the same double gren
<sandman13> i am reading this book: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php  but still can't decide whether to run commands on the dualbooted Ubuntu or Virtualized Ubuntu
<TJ-> krababbel: please don't confuse the matter
<johey> I have ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade in ubuntu 13.10 but haven't got a single package update for weeks. Is that normal?
<johey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<johey> The apt-get update is successful.
<sandman13> johey that's normal
<TJ-> Chisholm: That's good. OK ... on the Ubuntu PC do "arp -n" ... this is supposed to list the *hardware* MAC addresses of all network interfaces the Ubuntu PC can 'hear'
<creto> Hello there! I am having a little problem while updating my ubuntu. Its ubuntu 10.04 lts. When I run a Terminal and do $ sudo apt-get update     I get "E:the command takes no arguments"  I also did apt-get update as suggested in the forum but I also get an error, I have the output of that too. Can someone help me?
<BlueMint> Hi sorry for such a horrid question, but I really did try google many times. I have an SD card with an OS installed on it and would like to back it up, could anyone quickly shoot me the console command?
<johey> sandman13: Ok. All packages are perfect? :)
<sandman13> if there's an update for the packages you will be notified
<Thubo> After an upgrade on 13.10 I can not login via lightdm to my user. It just throws me back to the greeter. login via terminal works fine....any ideas?
<Beldar> johey, what release?
<johey> Beldar: 13.10.
<TJ-> Chisholm: This is the kind of output you'd expect to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958806/
<Beldar> creto, This 10.04 desktop?
<creto> yes Beldar
<Chisholm> tj- i am blank
<Beldar> !eol | creto
<ubottu> creto: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Chisholm> tj-: i just get a new command line with nothing
<johey> sandman13: I have disabled automatic notifications and updates (at least tried to). I like to do that manually.
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, that means there is no physical link from the Ubuntu PC to the router ... Are you able to wire the Ubuntu PC directly into the router, bypassing the switch?
<sandman13> in that case i have no idea johey
<Chisholm> tj-: yes
<Chisholm> i did that before still no luck
<Chisholm> well at least typing in google on mozilla
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, good
<Thubo> ...guest user works btw.
<love12> aki2389:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958817/
<SirLagz> Thubo: removed .Xauthority and .ICEauthority ?
<SirLagz> Thubo: I had the same issue today....
<TJ-> Chisholm: Do you know the IP address that your Windows PC has been allocated, so we can figure out the subnet allocated to your LAN?
<creto> Thx Beldar , I am on the read! I tried the forums but I will try that, just one question does this update me to  ubuntu 13 or just updates my version with some packages?
<Chisholm> i can ip config it will it still be ok wifi?
<Chisholm> or you want me to hard wire?
<TJ-> Chisholm: No, just as it is now, it's just the info we need for the next step of trying to manually configure the Ubuntu CP
<Thubo> SirLagz, should have known myself - worked like a charm. Thanks :))
<Beldar> creto, 10.04 is a long term if upgraded correctly it should go to 12.04, back it up, and be sure you do a eol upgrade.
<SirLagz> Thubo: no problems :)
<Chisholm> tj-: ok i got it what r u looking for?
<SirLagz> Thubo: at least your issue was easy to fix :D
<zetheroo> is there a way to stop jbd2 from running on certain disks?
<TJ-> Chisholm: The IP address of the Windows PC, and the gateway address
<Thubo> indeed xD
<Chisholm> ok ipv4 192.168.1.129
<TJ-> Chisholm: As an aside - what is the make and model of your Internet router?
<Chisholm> and the default gateway is long and then 192.168.1.1
<creto> Thanks Beldar . Is it not possible to fix this problem without changing from 10.04 to 12.04 ? Because I am running this version as it "light" . I am on a mini laptop.
<Chisholm> motaroloa surfbuard 6490 i think - cisco - tp link 24 port switch
<Beldar> creto, 10.04 is not supported nor does it have access to the ubuntu repos.
<TJ-> Chisholm: On the Ubuntu PC let's stop Network Manager so we can manually configure the interface: "sudo stop network-manager"
<Chisholm> linksys cisco e4200
<Chisholm> ok
<creto> I see. Ok I will upgrate then Beldar . Thanks
<Chisholm> i disconnected
<Chisholm> its not blinking anymore
<Beldar> creto, I'm not sure on the error "E:the command takes no arguments" I'm assuming it is lack of repo sync.
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<Chisholm> tj-: i did tell you the ethernet is not the only thing not working right? just wanted
<Chisholm> ok
<TJ-> Chisholm: Yes... one thing at a time :)
<Chisholm> type that excatly?
<Chisholm> starting with sudo
<TJ-> Chisholm: If we can get it on the 'net, you can update and diagnose more efficiently
<TJ-> Chisholm: Everything inside quote marks is commands you should type verbatim
<Chisholm> its asking me for a password
<Chisholm> but its not letting me type
<Chisholm> o jesus
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: Don't worry. you won't see anything when you type the password
<Chisholm> i types in my password and alot jsut came up
<Juju_> Does someone how to use GeoEnZo with Wine???
<TJ-> When you type your password the characters aren't echoed
<herpderphurr> Chisholm: That's by design. The user doesn't need to know how long their own password is. :p
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys I have a small problem, I got a 128GB SSD and a 750GB Caddy that I mounted on 13.10, now it complains that I do not have enough space left as I start filling the Caddy with data, what can I do to have a direct link to the caddy yet for it not to be mounted so it takes up space of the actual drive? :(
<TJ-> Chisholm: "alot came up". You mean response to that command? Any suggestion of errors or warnings?
<love12> aki2389:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958817/
<Chisholm> yea about 60 lines
<Chisholm> i ahve no idea one sec
<TJ-> Chisholm: Well, 60 lines isn't definitely not right... I'd expect at most about 5!
<krilcovsseann> Regarding Oracle VM, after I install ubuntu.. can I save my progress so it will just load up next time and allowing me to skip the install?
<Chisholm> let me type again
<TJ-> herpderphurr: Are you running 13.10 the same as Chisholm ?
<herpderphurr> TJ-: Nope. I'm on 12.04
<aki2389> love12: you didn't change anything?
<aki2389> love12: whats your ip?
<pojisdfgpojksdf> sdg
<pojisdfgpojksdf> hjk
<pojisdfgpojksdf> tguol
<pojisdfgpojksdf> hiopy89
<pojisdfgpojksdf> gyo790
<pojisdfgpojksdf> g809679ñ
<pojisdfgpojksdf> 87kir05ç
<pojisdfgpojksdf> thl
<pojisdfgpojksdf> kt
<herpderphurr> !ops
<pojisdfgpojksdf> to65
<DJones> pojisdfgpojksdf: Please stop that
<pojisdfgpojksdf> 6ik6
<Chisholm> ok blank line
<pojisdfgpojksdf> 0w
<pojisdfgpojksdf> 603+'
<TJ-> herpderphurr: Darn! Is anyone here running 13.10 and can do "uname -m && md5sum $(which ifconfig)"
 * TJ- is running 14.04 :)
<love12> aki2389:  10.128.60.133
<TJ-> Chisholm: Blank line, that usually means success!
<krilcovsseann> Can anyone direct me to a question regarding Virtual box?
<Chisholm> tj-: yea there is nothing there
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: You are running Ubuntu in a vm?
<TJ-> Chisholm: Now check the settings with "ifconfig eth0" and tell us if there's a line with "inet addr: 192.168.1.11"
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: You can save the machine, sure.
<krilcovsseann> do I save it before I power down? krababbel? I just lost 6 hours of install time..
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: save instead of power down.
<Chisholm> yup i got one now!!
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: power down is probably like pulling teh power plug
<krilcovsseann> Krababbel: Thanks.
<aki2389> love12: you have that as your config and it's still not working?
<aki2389> last resort... try restarting
<aki2389> the whole computer
<love12> aki2389:  yes
<krilcovsseann> Krababbel: How much of a hardrive space should I allocate towards it? 8gb? and ram. 512mb?
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: np, if you need to, you can shut down the VM.
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, try pinging the router: "ping -nc 5 192.168.1.1"
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: the minimum would be 4GB and probably 384 or 256 RAM, but it depends on what you install
<Chisholm> tj-: 4 lines of what looks like gibberish came up
<finnigan> i want to compile a program with ./config and terminal tells me error: you need libxtst but i already have it
<Chisholm> starting with usage: ping
<TJ-> Chisholm: lots of numbers?
<krilcovsseann> i cannot shut it down, because the guest does?
<finnigan> please help
<Chisholm> no words
<TJ-> Chisholm: "destination unreachable" ?
<krilcovsseann> krababbel: the guest does not support software shutdown.
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: Ubuntu nowadays has built in drivers, so when you click shutdown in oracle vm, it gets a signal
<Chisholm> no the word destination is there but not unreachable
<Chisholm> should i turn the connection mamager back on or no
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: strange, do you use a recent version of Ubuntu?
<krilcovsseann> Krababbel: its a linux os.
<krilcovsseann> O_o
<cast> is ifconfig deprecated yet? [am pondering ifconfig eth0 vs ip addr show dev eth0]
<sandman13> what is the difference between shell scripting and terminal commands
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: I mean the virtual machine, you install Ubuntu 13.10 or what?
<Chisholm> [m- mark] [c- count] [i- inteval] and so on its showing
<TJ-> Chisholm: Don't change anything
<Chisholm> ok
<krababbel> cast: As far as I know yes, ip is the new command
<krilcovsseann> kali-linux-1.0.6-amd64
<TJ-> Chisholm: Sounds like the help information... this is what you would see for a good response and a bad response (there's two example pings) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6958873/
<love12> aki2389:  yes it is not working
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: then that linux lacks the drivers, it will be a bit slower than it could be, and no shutdown from outside, yes.
<krilcovsseann> I spent the last four hours trying to figure this out: Krababbel. Atleast I know it works for Ubuntu. What is the process called when you save your VM?
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK, try again, make sure you typed the command correctly - I suspect you missed the "5": "ping -nc    5    192.168.1.1"
<krilcovsseann> Krababbel: thanks, I think I can get the drivers..
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: sorry, I haven't used oracle vm in a long time, probably 'save state'
<Chisholm> nope should i ifconfig again?
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: try the drivers, they will also keep the vm's clock in sync with the host
<TJ-> Chisholm: No. We need to get the 'ping' command working... if you're seeing the help messages, then you typed something incorrectly
<herpderphurr> TJ-, Chisholm: I think the command is "ping -c 5 192.168.1.1" (-nc is a non-existent option according to the man pages)
<Serj> hey
<Chisholm> ok got it it says network unreachable
<TJ-> herpderphurr: No, it's "-nc 5" ... the "-n" means don't try to resolve names from IP addresses
<TJ-> Chisholm: Great
<herpderphurr> TJ-: Ah. I missed that. Sorry
<TJ-> Chisholm: Let's check the routing table: "ip route ls"
<krilcovsseann> Krabbabel: Rusty on vm: No idea where to start or do I remember why drivers are an issue. I'll see where this goes. thanks.
<TJ-> Chisholm: We just need to ensure you have a line looking somewhat like this: "192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.11 metric 1"
<Chisholm> hang on i think i fucked up earlier
<TJ-> Chisholm: you need to be more specific
<Chisholm> ok its pinging
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: np, installing the drivers could be tricky, many distros have it built in these days
<Chisholm> i got 5 mines
<Chisholm> lines
<TJ-> Chisholm: You're getting a response?
<TJ-> Chisholm: The lines read something like "64 bytes from ..."
<Chisholm> yes i started over and i didnt sudo end network manager before my bad
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: but saving the state should work without drivers anyway
<Chisholm> ping 192.168.1.1 (again) 56 (84) bytes of data
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: you'd have to watch the clock in the vm for example, but still
<TJ-> Chisholm: Ahhh, so Network-Manager would retake the interface from us
<Chisholm> then i get 5 lines of destination host unreachable
<ikonia> use the network manager interface / gui to set an ip address
<ikonia> that's what it's there for
<TJ-> Chisholm: Ahhh, OK, so we're no better off! That is pointing to the fact that either 1) the router (E4200 ) isn't handing IP addresses, or 2) one of the patch cables is damaged
<Chisholm> my xbox is working and my laptop was earlier too
<Chisholm> and i maybe bought them a month ago and havent touched them since
<TJ-> Chisholm: The physical links are up, as detected by the switch, but traffic isn't passing. I've seen that before when either the transmit or receive pairs in the patch cables are damaged.
<bjorn96> hi
<TJ-> Chisholm: do you have any alternative known-good ethernet patch cables you can swap in ?
<bjorn96> can someone help me?? :D
<ikonia> as that would be a known good cable
<ikonia> unplug the xbox if thats working
<krilcovsseann> Krabbabel: last question... how do I save state?
<krilcovsseann> !save state
<TJ-> Chisholm: If the cables can be proven good then the next thing to consider is that the new motherboard's ethernet port is faulty
<Chisholm> i ahve a good cable right here a patch or just network one
<Chisholm> that would make me mad
<krababbel> krilcovsseann: The oracle manual should tell you that, or ask in #virtualbox?
<TJ-> Chisholm: network cables are patch cables... different words
<bjorn96> anyone?
<krilcovsseann> thanks
<Chisholm> gotcha
<Chisholm> cables good
<Chisholm> its plugged into the laptop right now
<Chisholm> it was up instantly
<TJ-> Chisholm: Looking like a motherboard issue then
<Chisholm> awesome
<bjorn96> help?
<Chisholm> that would explain the usb ports and all im guessing right?
<TJ-> Chisholm: I think you've got a dud
<ikonia> installing a supported OS such as a Windows one would confirm this
<Chisholm> and def cant be a driver issue?
<Chisholm> ok i will do that now then
<ikonia> Chisholm: it could be a driver problem, thats why installing a supported OS would prove sucess/failure on the hardware
<Chisholm> ok is there a way for me to get windows without pay 6 million dollars just to test this out
<ikonia> Chisholm: don't be silly, Windows is cost effective,
<Chisholm> haha i know i just dont wanna spend anymore money on an os interface i do not like
<love12> aki2389:   you tehere?
<Chisholm> oh and real quick before i go
<ikonia> Chisholm: then you should have spent time before buying a motherboard that may/may not support linux, to check it DOES support linux
<Chisholm> if it is a driver issue
<Chisholm> what how do  i check my kernal version
<ikonia> Chisholm: you've already pasted your kernel version
<TJ-> Chisholm: hold fire! I may have something
<Chisholm>  and how would i run the the driver packages
<ikonia> Chisholm: I've told you 3 times - you don't, they are for windows
<Chisholm> yea i forgot how to do it already
<macpool> good morning
<TJ-> Chisholm: Listen carefully. Reboot the Ubuntu PC. Enter the BIOS Setup. find the option "IOMMU" and *enable* it. Reboot.
<Chisholm> ok one sec
<evilfix> anyone know if a chrubuntu install can boot a usb live linux distro?
<ikonia> TJ-: that's interesting, that wouldn't stop a dhcp request being sent though
<ikonia> evilfix: chrubuntu is nothing to do with this channel.
<TJ-> ikonia: yes it would.
<Chisholm> ok tj-: where am i looking here
<herpderphurr> TJ-: Whoa, an IOMMU. how often would consumer-grade mobo's have those?
<ikonia> TJ-: why ?
<TJ-> Chisholm: I'm not sure, you'll have to search around
<Chisholm> got it
<ws2k3_> Hello is ﻿Areca 1880i support in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ikonia> TJ-: sort him out, then explain to me, sorry to interupt
<ws2k3_> raid controller
<TJ-> Chisholm: Is it enabled now?
<Chisholm> yes
<TJ-> Chisholm: Or I should say, was it already enabled?
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: what chip does it use?
<Chisholm> no it wasnt
<Chisholm> now reboot? any chance i can fix the usb 2.0 problem here haha
<TJ-> Chisholm: Great! OK. Save the BIOS settings and reboot. I think you'll find both network and USB2 works
<ws2k3_> how can i findout which chip it uses
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: do you own the device?
<Chisholm> rgr that
<ws2k3_> yes
<TJ-> ikonia: Because the net and usb devices use iomem to move data under interrupt. Without the iommu there's no interrupts being serviced.
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: then run:  lspci   to see the chip
<Chisholm> hoyl shit
<ikonia> TJ-: interesting, I'm watching with interest
<ikonia> Chisholm: no need for the language
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: you need to drive the chip, who makes the card or anything like that is irrelevant, you are driving the chip on the card
<Shed-34046> help help
<Chisholm> sorry i cant believe that worked
<TJ-> Chisholm: Sorted?
<ikonia> TJ-: big kudos, great spot
<ws2k3_> lscpi shwos me : ﻿04:00.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. Device 1880
<Chisholm> one sec tho now my usb 3.0 are down
<Shed-34046> I think my computer is about to shut off from over heating
<ikonia> Shed-34046: that's not really helpful is it, that's like me saying "fix fix"
<TJ-> ikonia: Always forget to check the obvious, lowest-level things! I kept on about wiring but didn't step up one!
<ikonia> Shed-34046: shut it down then
<TJ-> Chisholm: You can't have everything :)
<Shed-34046> ikonia but the fans should cool it down though
<Shed-34046> It did on windows 7
<Chisholm> shahahaha
<ikonia> Shed-34046: right, but it's not, and if it's overheating, shut it down to cool it off
<Chisholm> ok and im getting an ubuntu has experienced and internal failure
<TJ-> Chisholm: ignore those, just dismiss them
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: https://wiki.debian.org/LinuxRaidForAdmins
<visva51> Hi. I use IMAP with thunderbird, If I delete a mail in webmail, will it also delete the mail in thunderbird when it reconnects to server?
<Chisholm> ok gotcha, yea the usb 2.0's work so does the internet, just the 3.0's are down
<TJ-> Chisholm: the OS gathers up 'crash' reports and then later asks you if you want to submit them as bug reports... there will be a few from the last few hours
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: seems to use the arcmsr module
<TJ-> Chisholm: Great! with internet you can do some updates immediately now: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<llutz> visva51: if you havent copied that mail to local archives, yes. thats how imap works
<Chisholm> its off and going thanks tj
<ws2k3_> ActionParsnip its a sas controller so i dont think so
<Chisholm> I really appreciate the help
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK... once that is done, it'll likely want to reboot. After that, we'll investigate the USB3 issue
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: the controller is named on that page:  PCI: 17D3:1880 Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1880 8/12 port PCIe/PCI-X to SAS/SATA II RAID Controller
<Chisholm> ok cool
 * TJ- goes to pour another coffee
<Chisholm> if possible can i contact you later here?
<ws2k3_> ActionParsnip so this means it is supported ?
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: and is said to use the arcmsr module as you can see from the page I linked. Did you even read the page I posted?
<Chisholm> I ahve to go to bed should have 5 hours ago hahaha
<visva51> llutz: Thank you.
<ws2k3_> yes i did read the page
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: then please reread, note the text I _copied_ from the same page....
<ws2k3_> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: so where and how did you come up with "09:14 < ws2k3_> ActionParsnip its a sas controller so i dont think so
<ws2k3_> ActionParsnip yeah i was wrong there
<Chisholm> tj-: ok it finished but didnt ask to reboot, but im guessing o should
<ws2k3_> ActionParsnip but i'm still not sure it shows it support but everywher eon internet i read that people have preformance issues
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: doesnt mean its not supported, the disks will be accessible that you connect to the controller
<TJ-> Chisholm: No, that's fine
<Chisholm> ok
<Chisholm> should i try a 3.0 port?
<TJ-> Chisholm: It'd only reboot if something like the kernel version was upgraded
<TJ-> Chisholm: Yeah, go for it!
<TJ-> Chisholm: Before you plug anything in though...
<Chisholm> ok
<TJ-> Chisholm: In a terminal do "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" ... then watch the messages when you plug a device in... you will see device recognition messages if things are OK
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3_: "slow" doesnt mean it's not supported
<bjorn96> can i get some help?
<TJ-> Chisholm: When you want to stop that log tail, press Ctrl+C
<herpderphurr> bjorn96: I don't see why you shouldn't get help.
<bjorn96> ok, how do i install a program from .tar.gz? :D
<TJ-> bjorn96: You try not to!
<Chisholm> itokits telling me try tail -- help for more info
<Chisholm> its*
<bjorn96> but i cannot find the program in store...
<herpderphurr> bjorn96: which program specifically?
<bjorn96> free file sunc
<TJ-> Chisholm: typo again, then!
<bjorn96> sync
<bjorn96> ?
<TJ-> bjorn96: When you install programs from outside the Debian/Ubuntu package management system you run a real risk of messing up the system in unpredictable ways.
<Chisholm> hmm
<bjorn96> it is a good program, i have used it for a long time on windows. :D
<TJ-> bjorn96: Because Ubuntu is popular, usually you can find someone has packaged a program as a Debian archive (.deb) file, possibly in the Launchpad PPAs (Personal Package Archives), even when the program/version isn't in the official archives
<Chisholm> now its saying invalid option /
<TJ-> bjorn96: don't try to bring Windows programs to Linux, use the native tools, they are often much more powerful... You just need to spend a little time familiarising yourself with the alternatives
<TJ-> Chisholm: "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<krababbel> bjorn96: maybe try rsync or a GUI version of it
<TJ-> Chisholm: CaSe Is SiGnIfIcAnT
<bjorn96> see http://www.fosshub.com/FreeFileSync.html
<krababbel> bjorn96: I use it myself on windows :)
<Chisholm> ok i missed the space after the f
<bjorn96> and its fine cus i have the sync file un the usb
<bjorn96> be right back. :D
<herpderphurr> bjorn96: I use rsync to sync my directories, but if you're absolutely stuck on using FreeFileSync, perhaps try adding the PPA for it: https://launchpad.net/~freefilesync/+archive/ffs
<Chisholm> i got a whole bunch of stuff, then i plugged something in and got nothing
<TJ-> Chisholm: when you start tail it will show the previous 10 or so lines from the log-file, then it will (-f)ollow the log-file as new entries are added. If no new lines appeared that confirms there is an issue with the USB3 drivers
<adamshsiasd> Is anyone there_
<TJ-> Chisholm: You can stop the tail now by pressing Ctrl+C
<Chisholm> ok its stopped
<TheHackOps> evening
<TJ-> Chisholm: Now the Ubuntu PC is connected to the net, I need you to send some configuration reports to pastebin using the following command "lspci -knn | pastebinit" - tell me the URL it provides
<adamshsiasd> So i have issues with starting my computer. I think alot of the files in my root are messed up. How, i dont know. in my boot.log: apache2: config test failed: mktemp failed tp create directory via template.
<TJ-> Chisholm: The "|" between the 2 commands is the Vertical Bar symbol
<adamshsiasd> I get swtiched over to a tty1
<Chisholm> easdy enough
<bjorn96> umm, is there no way to install it "easy"?
<Chisholm> i dont have it
<adamshsiasd> When i try to update & upgrade i get theese banal packages like bash coreutils etc. Which i already should have
<krababbel> bjorn96: PPA is easiest if it is not in official repo. And prey the PPA maintainer doesn't kill your install.
<Chisholm> its telling me to get install
<TJ-> Chisholm: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Chisholm> got it
<krababbel> bjorn96: Or take the tar.gz and read the intall manual, if it is good. If it is a small program, it could be doable.
<TJ-> Chisholm: then redo the previous command so we can get the lspci info
<adamshsiasd> Is there someone out there that might be able to help?
<krababbel> bjorn96: Linux works differently for installations.
<TJ-> adamshsiasd: There's nothing 'banal' about coreutils and bash!
<Chisholm> paste.ubuntu.com/6959037
<adamshsiasd> No, thats not what i meant. I meant that i already should have them installed.
<TJ-> Chisholm: OK... did I see you say you wanted to get to bed?
<Chisholm> yea i have 40 minutes to sleep
<Chisholm> ill keep this up tho and beback around 3pm est
<TJ-> adamshsiasd: Yes, they will be. But you've just done an upgrade so new versions with bug-fixes might be available
<TJ-> Chisholm: Well why don't you take a break now and call us in the channel again when you're rested, you've solved the hardest part :)
<Chisholm> sounds good ty guys soon thanks for the help its appreciated !!
<TJ-> Chisholm: I already know whats up with your USB3 - there isn't a driver for "02:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device [1106:3483] (rev 01)"
<adamshsiasd> Ok. really thanks for your reply!!! When i try to update them i get dpkg failured debconf version is debconf installed?
<bjorn96> oka, idk about free file sync
<TJ-> Chisholm: I'll do some digging into that and leave you a MEMO via memoserv on here if there's a fix
<adamshsiasd> TJ: and when i try to install debconf i get debconf error
<adamshsiasd> TJ: unable to create new file /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new
<adamshsiasd> I'm been very amateurly working with linux for a year now. Never had this problem
<TJ-> adamshsiasd: That looks like the file-system may have been corrupted, have you had any unclean shutdowns/crashes recently?
<fish_> hi
<aki2389> hi fish_
<adamshsiasd> No, not what i can recall. I'm running 14.04. I've had low harddrive space, but not anymore removed my mongodb and all was good. The last thing major i did was moving my /home/ to a different parptition
<fish_> I want to configure /etc/network/interfaces to bring up a macvlan interface and bind a IP to that instead of configuring eth0 - is that supported somehow or do I need to fiddle around with post-up scripts?
<xarlii91> hello
<xarlii91> do u want cibersex?
<DJones> xarlii91: No
<xarlii91> why?? =(
<aki2389> wait seriously... that just happened?
<TJ-> adamshsiasd: Support for 14.04 is in #ubuntu+1 ... but as you're running the development version breakage is expected, usually the archives clean themselves up, but you should search the bug reports for your symptoms and if not already reported, file a report.
<aki2389> love12: sorry, I died lol
<adamshsiasd> Tj-:Thanks for the help! Really appricieate the help!
<zetheroo> is there a way to stop jbd2 from running on certain disks?
<xarlii91> holaaa
<trivi> charlie 91
<pumuky> hola
<xarlii91> hola profeee
<pumuky> soy pumuky
<madrid> ola
<trivi> vendo pentium 4 1,8 ghz 512 MB
<xarlii91> me lo quedo
<xarlii91> 5€
<madrid> si
<trivi> qno
<trivi> q es sexo lo qvendo
<bjorn96> but how do i add a rizon account to empathy? :D
<ActionParsnip> adamshsiasd: #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support
<adamshsiasd> ActionParsnip: Yeah, i posted there but it's completley silent.
<adamshsiasd> Thank for the tip
<ActionParsnip> adamshsiasd: that's pretty normal but doesnt mean its supported here
<zetheroo> when accessing samba shares via Nautilus in Ubuntu I am being asked for my sudo password - is there a way to stop this?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: are you sure its not thesamba  password on the server to authenticate?
<jdm> i have a quick question
<adamshsiasd> Ok. Another question: if fsck says everything ok. But the file system is obviousley funky. Where to go about?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: it's not ... first I am asked for my sudo password, and then after that comes the request for the share credentials
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bjorn96> ned help again
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: what is the output of:  groups
<Rory> !ask | bjorn96 jdm
<ubottu> bjorn96 jdm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jdm>  have about 30gb of free hd space and i want to install ubuntu and slowly convert the ntfs partition over to linux, is that possible?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959146/
<ActionParsnip> jdm: sounds fine, you can resize ntfs in WIndows and resize the ext4 in ubuntu livecd as you need
<bjorn96> ok, how do i add a rizon account to empathy? :D
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I also noticed that after samba was installed there is this new "Samba guest account" created ... but it's disabled ... is that supposed to be enabled!?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: looks fine to me from your paste
<zetheroo> strange
<timmcvveigh> anyone know where I can find a wii sdk distro...ie revolution sdk
<ActionParsnip> bjorn96: rizon is just an IRC network
<timmcvveigh> there are no valid torrents
<timmcvveigh> nor can I find a valid link
<timmcvveigh> really I only need ntcompress.exe
<timmcvveigh> I appreciate any response at this point
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I cannot even mount samba shares via fstab or in the terminal ... the only way is via nautilus ...
<zetheroo> and nobody seems to have a clue why ..
<timmcvveigh> Figured that linux experts are so smart they might have some insight
<timmcvveigh> anyone know anything about wii sdks
<ikonia> not sure how that is related to ubuntu ?
<Wiz_KeeD> guys my ubuntu machine froze and I cannot do anything thought the screen is moving
<timmcvveigh> where can I get ntcompress.exe or even a linux versus to uncompress .lh extensions
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i...ctrl+alt+delete?
<Wiz_KeeD> XD
<timmcvveigh> power cycle
<philstar> anyone know if it's decided which branches of Trusty will be LTS? I'm hoping there's a MATE variant supported...
<ikonia> philstar: I believe it's only the official ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> the core os is LTS,
<jdm> ActionParsnip, which programs in both do the resizing?
<philstar> ikonia: so not even kubuntu? that would be sad...
<ikonia> kubuntu has been dropped by canonical a while ago
<philstar> ah, didn't know, thanks
<ikonia> the kubuntu team are still very active though
<ikonia> it's just lost official ubuntu sponsorship
<philstar> I see
<sandman13> what if download fails in the midst of installing a package? will that be automatically removed or we can resume it later?
<ActionParsnip> jdm: Windows Disk Manager in Windows, and gparted in Ubuntu liveCD
<ActionParsnip> philstar: Lubuntu will be LTS
<ActionParsnip> philstar: in 14.04
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: are you sure, I thought it was only the official unity desktop that got the official LTS statement as a desktop
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its all over the web dude
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: got a link ?
<sandman13> Windows Disk Manager is not that good, try EaseUs Partition Manager in case of windows
<bjorn96> im now connectet with xchat to rizon and #chat, i want to use empathy, how?? :D
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: julien wrote this to Canonical https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-April/003941.html
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcAQMbDXc7JJdlOr49H_AnA :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that email is asking it to be an LTS release, not confirming it's been accepted
<ikonia> basically any packages in the core repo should be "LTS" supported
<philstar> thanks ActionParsnip - some places also mention Xubuntu, although that may just be a misuse of the LTS label...
<bjorn96> ?
<philstar> ikonia: so I guess you could try and ride the LTS for the core packages and hope nothing breaks... maybe there could be an LLTS status (Lesser LTS: we won't keep up with the latest but will prevent LTS breakage)
<ikonia> philstar: basically it's the core OS that's supported, and the packages in the core repo will all be supported for the LTS duration
<philstar> bjorn96: were you asking for a link? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/expect-xubuntu-14-04-lts
<michael__> haha
<michael__> haha
<ikonia> philstar: remember the desktop/server install have different durations
<philstar> ikonia: sure, another fault line along which breakage could occur :p
<bjorn96> no, i was asking how to add a rizon account to empathy?
<philstar> ok can't help you there, sry :)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=36315
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you'll find it online. Exciting times
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: again - I don't see anything there with canonical saying "this is a product we officialy say is an LTS product supported by us"
<ikonia> ubuntu.com doesn't link to it either
<bjorn96> ok. is there any ubuntu program to run andro apps?
<irssi-mike> bjorn96: emulate android from command line
<bjorn96> how?
<irssi-mike> bjorn96: been a while, android sdk or adb?
<irssi-mike> you have to install the apk's via command line
<bjorn96> ok, how?
<bjorn96> :D
<irssi-mike> that's a good question, i don't remember
<Rory> #android is a thing
<bjorn96> i dont get empathy, how do i open the chat?
<bjorn96> file:///home/bjorn_heipt/Skrivebord/Skjermdump%20fra%202014-02-19%2011:25:39.png
<k1l> bjorn96: type "/join #android"
<Kartagis> can I increase sensitivity of photorec or testdisk?
<Kartagis> maybe depth
<philstar> bjorn96: FWIW I prefer Pidgin - have you tried that? not sure if it supports your requested protocol, but might be worth a look
<benmctee> bjorn96: are you trying to install an apk on your android device from the command line on your computer?
<bjorn96> now, im trying to RUN the app on the pc, like bluestacks on windows
<irssi-mike> it's gonna be kind of slow, slower than your phone
<bjorn96> it works fine in bluestacks
<irssi-mike> maybe my hardware stinks
<bjorn96> im just looking for software for ubuntu that works like bluestacks
<benmctee> bjorn96: do you have the Android SDK installed?
<bjorn96> no
<bjorn96> tell me, im totally new to ubuntu. :D
<benmctee> bjorn96: http://xmodulo.com/2013/03/how-to-run-android-emulator-on-ubuntu-or-debian.html
<benmctee> bjorn96: you will first need to install the SDK, Java, etc., and then set up an Android Virtual Device Manager. Once you create the virtual device, you can then open the emulator and load up your app.
<bjorn96> wow, a lot of hard work
<benmctee> it's not that bad. what's your end goal?
<bjorn96> to run my apps inside a program that pretend its a tablet
<bjorn96> like bluestacks, no work at all
<benmctee> I'm not familiar with bluestacks, or really anything outside of Office products on Windows, sorry. But are you a developer, or you just want to play around?
<philstar> benmctee: afaiu, he wants to run Android apps on Linux b/c he can't figure out the native ones
<bjorn96> just playing around
<bjorn96> (im not even able to install office on ubuntu). :/
<k1l> bjorn96: use libreoffice
<benmctee> LibreOffice should come preinstalled
<k1l> if you need MS office use wine or complain at MS that they dont ship a Linux version
<k1l> !wine | bjorn96
<ubottu> bjorn96: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<benmctee> bjorn96: it sounds like you have recently switched from Windows, or are just trying out Ubuntu. What I recommend to my friends who have successfully switched is to ditch what you _think_ you need from the Windows world. There are equivalent or better free products for the Linux world.
<bjorn96> yea, im allready using wine (cad and wordlist) but im not able to isnatll office 2010 inside it
<benmctee> Give it a month going full-bore Linux without trying to make Windows programs work and without customizing your desktop to remind you of Windows XP/7/8... and just use it. In the future, you will be glad you did
<bjorn96> benmctee, im usig ubuntu alongside windows. :D
<benmctee> If you just want to mess around with Ubuntu without the desire to learn (ie Google for answers) yourself, then anything we say here isn't going to help you.  But, back to your original question regarding Android emulator: http://xmodulo.com/2013/03/how-to-run-android-emulator-on-ubuntu-or-debian.html
<benmctee> Anything that says "apt-get" installs software on your machine. Don't do the "yum" commands, as those are for RedHat
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/279816/how-to-emulate-androids-applications-in-ubuntu   bjorn96
<benmctee> Do you have any questions regarding terminal commands from either of those pages?
<bjorn96> wait a sec, downloading still. :D
<allXunder> Anyone know how to fix mpm-itk module fail after updating to apache 2.4 (ubuntu 12.04)?
<fish_> can I have multiple 'up' lines per interface in network/interfaces?
<llutz> fish_: yes
<fish_> llutz: cool thanks
<llutz> fish_: see examples "zless /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz"  near the end
<fish_> llutz: ah right
<llutz> fish_: also "man 5 interfaces " under IFACE OPTIONS
<Diplomatico> Hello, How do I know the size of the persistence folder on my lubuntu live usb?
<benmctee> allXunder: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=734865
<ubottu> Debian bug 734865 in apache2,libapache2-mpm-itk "libapache2-mpm-itk: fails to install: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Serious,Open]
<PigFlu> i just tried to install ubuntu, and i chose "install alongside windows 7" and clicked continue
<PigFlu> however, it never asked me on which partition i wanted to install
<PigFlu> have i now overwritten windows?
<bjorn96> the problem with ubuntu is that its english help. :D
<bjorn96> PigFlu, that deppends
<k1l> PigFlu: what does "sudo fdisk -l" give you? please pastebin
<FlexyRex> hi everybody, I have a hard disk with 500GB, I have installed Win 7 on a 250GB partition, and afterwards I installed ubuntu from a USB stick on a 150GB alongside windows, all went good, the only problem is that I installed grub loader on the same partition as I installed ubuntu, so now, grub doesn't show up, and only win7 loads up and I can't acces
<FlexyRex> s ubuntu, What can I do? I am also very short on the remaining bandwidth for me, so reinstalling ubuntu is practically not an option.
<k1l> !no | bjorn96
<ubottu> bjorn96: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<FlexyRex> how can load ubuntu and win7?
<bjorn96> aha, er du norsk da? :D
<PigFlu> my worry is that i never got this during installation: http://pad3.whstatic.com/images/thumb/f/ff/Install-Ubuntu-Linux-Step-8.jpg/670px-Install-Ubuntu-Linux-Step-8.jpg
<PigFlu> right now its asking me my location and keyboard config and stuff, and im too scared to continue
<benmctee> FlexyRex: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<k1l> PigFlu: the exact pages on the version of ubuntu you try to install
<PigFlu> im not sure what version im trying to install tbh
<k1l> PigFlu: if you want to be on the safe site, shrink windows partition manually and then make own partition layout then choose that in the installer
<Grewnuk> Ребят кто может подсказать почему не монтируется ntfs раздел с windows 8.1. Перелопатил кучу форумов, разные варианты испробовал, ничего не помогает. Может кто сталкивался?
<ikonia> !ru | Grewnuk
<ubottu> Grewnuk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<PigFlu> k1l: i did shrink my windows partition, and i was hoping to be able to select that new partition during installation
<FlexyRex> benmctee: thanks a billion, that seems extremly help ful, only that my system doesn't have a DVD drive and I installed ubuntu from a bootable USB flsh drive, will that work still?
<PigFlu> but i never got the option
<PigFlu> isnt that a little weird?
<benmctee> PigFlu: Open terminal, type: sudo lsblk -o
<PigFlu> what will that do
<k1l> PigFlu: ok, then it will choose that free space
<PigFlu> you sure?
<benmctee> FlexyRex: yes, step 1 basically just says boot from live media, but he said CD... USB stick will work
<k1l> PigFlu: i dont see and know what you are doing there exactly. so i cant give you a guarantee
<Diplomatico> How do I know the size of a persistence folder on my live usb?
<benmctee> PigFlu: that will tell us if you have an NTFS partition on your HDD
<FlexyRex> benmctee: how can I open a terminal? there is no option for that?
<Diplomatico> <FlexyRex>ctrl alt T
<benmctee> Alt+F2
<PigFlu> benmctee: its installing right now, i dont think i can open a terminal
<benmctee> ah, I missed that part
<FlexyRex> I should press those buttons when I see the first boot menu?
<allXunder> benmctee, ubottu thanks! Was not able to found it :(
<benmctee> You can try Ctrl+Alt+F6 to see if you can get a terminal from there, and then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to GUI, but I wouldn't mess with it during install.
<benmctee> FlexyRex: no, the Alt+F2 gets you a terminal once Ubuntu is up. I missed the part where you were in the middle of an install
<FlexyRex> ok, so how about going to "try ubuntu without installing it" and then getting a terminal from Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<FlexyRex> will that work?
<benmctee> FlexyRex: What point of the install are you at right now?
<FlexyRex> benmctee: I have completely installed ubuntu, with no errors, and now I am in Win7 cause I can't get into ubuntu or load it.
<Diplomatico> Ok, does someone know how to check the size of the persistence folder on my live usb pen drive?
<hewhomust> flexyrec how did you boot the usb drive
<FlexyRex> hewhomust: http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<benmctee> FlexyRex: OK, so you haven't wiped Windows, so you're safe there. Do you have different boot options now upon startup?
<hewhomust> benmctee: I dont think he has grub
<FlexyRex> benmctee: no only windows, it loads automatically
<hewhomust> FlexyRex: how did you boot it from the bios
<FlexyRex> I told ubuntu installer to install grub on the same partition as ubuntu itself
<FlexyRex> hewhomust: F12 -> boot USB
<elham> hi.I want to upgrade my Ubuntu (13.04), and u know software updater does not work any more!how can I upgrade my distro with command line?
<hewhomust> FlexyRex: you should install it to sda
<FlexyRex> Now that grub is installed on the same partition as ubuntu and not the first partition I can't get ubuntu to load into memory
<FlexyRex> hewhomust: how can I do that?
<PigFlu> what does fdisk -l do
<hewhomust> PigFlu: lists the disks and partitions
<benmctee> FlexyRex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
<bjorn96> when i do ~/android-sdks/tools/android it doesent find anything??
<PigFlu> hewhomust: it did nothing
<elham> hewhomust, how can I upgrade my distro (ubuntu 13.04) with command line?
<hewhomust> sudo fdisk -l
<Vanfanel> Hi, is it possible to use jiffies from an userspace program? I'm trying to do so, but after passing the  kernel headers route to gcc, it says: "fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file"
<hewhomust> elham back up all of your files then sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<elham> hewhomust, thank u dude
<benmctee> bjorn96: where did you download it to?
<bjorn96> sorry, didnt. :/
<bjorn96> doing it now. :D
<PigFlu> why is there no restard button..
<fish_> what is the right way to restart networking? /etc/init.d/networking restart says it's deprecated
<elham> hewhomust: Invalid operation do-release-upgrade
<fish_> service networking restart doesn't work either
<bjorn96> ill be back in a sec
<fish_> and restart networking also not
<Gnusmas> how safe is tor-chat
<llutz> fish_: "service network-manager restart"
<Diplomatico> Gnusmas, tor is not safe...
<benmctee> fish_: may need to add sudo to the beginning of llutz's command
<fish_> llutz: not using networking manager
<pulsar78> i need some help with fluxbox keys
<hewhomust> elham: sudo apt-get install update-manager update-manager-core
<fish_> but it seems that just the restart parameter is deprecated
<Gnusmas> so vpn is good
<llutz> fish_: sudo ifdown <iface> && sudo ifup <iface>
<hewhomust> then do do-release-upgrade
<elham> hewhomust, oh yeah I got it,really thanks
<benmctee> fish_ most services started on boot can be restarted with "sudo service <servicename> restart"
<fish_> benmctee: yep, but not networking
<fish_> llutz: that's not restarting everything
<llutz> fish_: from askubuntu, not sure if that works as desired: "sudo ifdown --exclude=lo -a && sudo ifup --exclude=lo -a"
<llutz> fish_: should restart all but lo
<fish_> llutz: networking stop, then start works so that's fine for me
<fish_> but now it seems I can't bring up networking again and it doesn't say why
<fish_> it's still in stop/waiting after service networking start
<fish_> well, let if a reboot fixes that
<benmctee> fish_ : it appears there is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/1102507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1072518 in Ubuntu "duplicate for #1102507 Restart networking crashes (apparently) the desktop manager" [High,Confirmed]
<benmctee> fish_: I just tried it on my laptop... am now restarting my laptop
<fish_> hehe :)
<benmctee> I would definitely say that's a serious bug. Why doesn't network-manager work for you?
<fish_> benmctee: it's a server
<benmctee> hmm.. guess I'm not up to speed on the differences, maybe others can help
<fish_> it's just super messy. I would love to see ubuntu move all remaining stuff to upstart
<llutz> from one mess into another one?
<benmctee> I had to go to tty6 as my keyboard wouldn't respond (as expected) to reboot. Now, I have a solid purple screen, and switching tty does nothing
<fish_> llutz: rather one mess than two
<bjorn96> there was no help at #ubuntu-no
<benmctee> fish_: interesting, apparently sudo reboot wasn't enough to undo whatever sudo service network restart does... had to power off, and then it booted up fine
<irssi-mike> networking*
<ramsrambo> unable to select and install updates listed in update manager
<hewhomust> ramsrambo: try running it from terminal just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ramsrambo> hewhomust: these are nvidia graphics driver
<VlanX> hey guy... is shutdown -p even a correct command for linux/bsd?
<ramsrambo> hewhomust: that did not work
<sonfack> h
<sonfack> hi
<sonfack> probleme depuis 2 mois intaller proxy
<ubuntu-studio> wtf?
<b3N> VlanX: yes... power off after
<ikonia> ubuntu-studio: control the language please.
<ubuntu-studio> sorry
<ubuntu-studio> bye
<ikonia> no problem
<ramsrambo> hewhomust: sudo apt-get upgrade gave me 2 not upgraded
<sonfack> problem installing squid on Debian 6
<ikonia> sonfack: join #debian
<hewhomust> ramsrambo: sudo dist-upgrade
<hewhomust> some packages were held
<b3N> VlanX: correct usage would be an uppercase though
<ikonia> b3N: he's gone
<b3N> yep, just saw that
<ramsrambo> hewhomust : same status
<Austin___> hi all, im trying to get a server im sshing into to join a VPN, but when i connect, i lose the SSH connection to my server, is there an easy way of retaining this connection?
<k1l> ramsrambo: some updates still need other updates to be made before and are waiting for that other updates first
<k1l> ramsrambo: run a "sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put all that into a pastebin
<rjdt0101> hi
<rjdt0101> on startup i m getting could not write,broken pipe error on ubuntu version 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: desktop or server?
<rjdt0101> desktop
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: if you log in to the 2D session, is it ok?
<b3N> Austin___: Are you using openvpn?
<Austin___> does anyone know how to retain an ssh connection if the remote machine connects to a VPN?
<Austin___> yes
<rjdt0101> i have checked grub2 file
<rjdt0101> also
<Austin___> b3N: yes
<rjdt0101> nope it is directly booting in cmd mode
<b3N> Austin___: in the VPN configuration, can you check "use this connection only for resources on its network"?
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: is this when you login, or is this before the OS fully loads?
<rjdt0101> when i try to boot in graphical mode it shows broken pipe error
<rjdt0101> before os fully load
<rjdt0101> just after purple screen of ubuntu
<Austin___> b3N: im using the remote machine to access the internet. i dont have to do this very often, i'd be happy with getting the remote machine to give me the new IP somehow and ill just connect that way
<Austin___> >>manually
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: if you boot an older kernel, is it ok?
<b3N> Austin___: I don't know of an elegant way off the top of my head to get the remote machine's IP. The way I go about it is Plex.  I log in to MyPlex, and it will tell me what my server is broadcasting. There must slimmer software out there though that will publish the IP to some destination for you.
<rjdt0101> nope actually m not able access system through older kernel
<Austin___> yer thats what im looking for really
<Austin___> ill see if my VPN provider will tell me the connected IP on their website
<ActionParsnip> b3N: are you on the same network presently?
<rjdt0101> i have to use recovery mode to login into cmdline mode
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: is the RAM healthy if you test it with Memtest
<rjdt0101> yes ram is healthy
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: what GPU do you use?
<b3N> Austin___: no, I port forward SSH
<rjdt0101> dont have any
<rjdt0101> a basic machine with 2gb ram
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: you must. ALL systems on the planet have a GU or the system will not POST
<ActionParsnip> *GPU
<Austin___> ill have a think and get back to this tonight, its only meant to be a quick fix for something but ill have more time in a few hours
<Austin___> thanks for your help b3N
<rjdt0101> ok ok
<rjdt0101> let me check
<ENG20> ...................................................................
<k1l> ENG20: please dont do that
<b3N> ActionParsnip: Sorry, that went to Austin___... what were you referring to?
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: or does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> b3N: is the system you are wanting the IP of on the same network as you are?
<zetheroo> is it possible to stop jbd2 from running on certain disks?
<ENG20> Register for a FREE site that deposits cryptocoins each day (more if you have referrals!) http://qoinpro.com/e08404c88f7ec83e333372f22439484b
<b3N> ActionParsnip: no, I use SSH remotely, and then port forward inside the network
<ActionParsnip> b3N: so which IP do you want?
<rjdt0101> hey buddy m not able figure out
<iwantoski> what's the different in mounting a hard drive to a folder using "mount" or by editing /etc/fstab?
<iwantoski> difference*
<rjdt0101> i've installed win 7 today
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: does the system have a make and model?
<SirLagz> iwantoski: one can be mounted at bootup automatically, the other is manual
<ActionParsnip> iwantoski: you mount partitions on drives, not the drive
<b3N> ActionParsnip: For example, I am at a coffee house, and I want to SSH into my server at home. I need to know the IP address of my cable modem. Therefore, I log into MyPlex, grap the IP address that the server publishes to the world, and SSH to that. My Airport router handles the work of forwarding all SSH traffic to my static IP server within my network.
<iwantoski> ActionParsnip: Aye, correct. I worded that incorrectly.
<b3N> ActionParsnip: is there an easier way to grab my dynamic public IP address of the cable modem?
<SirLagz> b3N: telnet ?
<iwantoski> SirLagz: Meaning I will have to mount it manually on each startup - so I guess to do it correctly (i.e. not temporarily) I'd do it by editing /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> b3N: then I suggest you get a web facing domain account. no-ip do free ones. You can install noip2 to your PC and it will refresh the IP to name pairing if your cable modem's DHCP lease expires and you get a new IP
<b3N> SirLagz: not sure I follow
<SirLagz> iwantoski: indeed
<ActionParsnip> b3N: you can then use the name you registered to no-ip.com and it willwork all the time
<SirLagz> b3N: can you telnet into your cable modem to get it's external IP address ?
<rjdt0101> System Manufacturer:	BIOSTAR Group
<rjdt0101> System Model:	H61MGV3
<rjdt0101> System Type:	X86-based PC
<rjdt0101> Processor:	Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3210 CPU @ 3.20GHz, 3200 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
<rjdt0101> BIOS Version/Date:	American Megatrends Inc. 4.6.5, 3/1/2013
<rjdt0101> SMBIOS Version:	2.7
<iwantoski> SirLagz: Alright. And from the resources I've been reading I've come to understand that using the UUID is the preferred approach?
<b3N> SirLagz: how does this help outside the network?
<SirLagz> b3N: oh right. never mind
<b3N> ActionParsnip: that sounds like a good plan.
<SirLagz> b3N: sorry only read some of hte conversation.
<ikonia> !pastebin | rjdt0101
<ubottu> rjdt0101: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SirLagz> iwantoski: yep
<SirLagz> iwantoski: although in same cases, uuid doesn't work.
<iwantoski> SirLagz: Many thanks monsieur!
<b3N> SirLagz: no worries
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=638
<iwantoski> SirLagz: Really? Depending on what?
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: so you are using the Intel GPU inside your CPU (Sandy/ivy bridge)
<SirLagz> iwantoski: no idea. I can't use UUID to mount the SD card on my eeePC though
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: so you have an INtel GPU
<rjdt0101> yup
<iwantoski> SirLagz: Ah. Okey, Well, wish me luck! Many thanks for your assistance.
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: why do I know more about your PC than you do?
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: have you tried the boot option:   nomodeset
<SirLagz> iwantoski: no probs
<b3N> ActionParsnip: I was hoping to find some script that would e-mail me if the server detected a different gateway, notifiying me of the new IP.
<rjdt0101> nope i have not tried that
<ActionParsnip> b3N: you could set one up
<b3N> ActionParsnip: I suck at scripting
<SirLagz> b3N: I have a script that detects when my external IP address has changed, and then emails me the new IP address
<b3N> SirLagz: care to share?
<SirLagz> b3N: though my IP address is accessible on my Linux router which is where the email is from
<SirLagz> b3N: I don't mind sharing, don't know if it will help you though
<ActionParsnip> b3N:  wget -qO- icanhazip.com -      gives you the WAN IP, you can write that to a file if it changes, then cron a job to run the same command and if it's different, send you a mail and update the text file
<ActionParsnip> b3N: no-ip.com is a LOT easier
<SirLagz> b3N: http://sirlagz.net/2012/03/11/how-to-email-yourself-your-ip-address-each-time-it-changes/  <-- that's how mine is written
<rjdt0101> which version is better for compiling android
<SirLagz> ActionParsnip: Or do both ! :D
<ActionParsnip> SirLagz: why not :)
<SirLagz> rjdt0101: which version of what ?
<foggalong> The Firefox aurora PPA at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily has stopped working
<foggalong> I'm not sure who I should be telling about this
<ActionParsnip> foggalong: so?
<SirLagz> ActionParsnip: that's what I've done :D noip + dyndns + email myself the IP
<ActionParsnip> foggalong: contact the PPA maintainer
<ActionParsnip> SirLagz: I just use no-ip
<SirLagz> ActionParsnip: i was having issues with no-ip for a while, so I signed up with dyndns too
<SirLagz> as a backup of sorts
<ActionParsnip> foggalong: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<b3N> ActionParsnip: wow, that was too simple. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> foggalong: PPAs dont have to be on, they are managed by Joe Somebody on the web
<ActionParsnip> b3N: usually is in Linux :)
<rjdt0101> ubuntu
<rjdt0101> which version of ubuntu is better for compiling and android
<foggalong> ActionParsnip: I know PPAs are optional, I just wanted to clarify what I should be doing about this. I've already contacted the owner but as far as I can tell all changes for a while have been done by a bot maintainer
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: the ones which are supported
<ActionParsnip> foggalong: they are not supported here
<ActionParsnip> foggalong: you have done as much as anyone can do
<rjdt0101> ok ok
<foggalong> ActionParsnip: thanks for the clarification
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: Trusty is out in April, you could use Precise and then upgrade direct to Trusty on release day, or install the pre-release Trusty now and see how you get on
<rjdt0101> ok
<rjdt0101> but how to solve broken pipe error
<rjdt0101> i encountered it  3-4 times
<rjdt0101> i reinstalled ubuntu
<rjdt0101> please suggest some solution for this problem
<bjorn96> how do i open ~/android-sdks
<bjorn96> in folder view
<b3N> bjorn96: ~/ is your home folder
<b3N> bjorn96: so if you were in terminal, instead of typing cd /home/username/etc/etc/  you would type cd ~/etc/etc
<bjorn96> i cannot see /android-sdks
<b3N> you probably did not save android-sdks to your root partition
<b3N> where did you save it to?
<bjorn96> i downloaded it to desktop
<b3N> ok, so that is /home/username/Desktop
<bjorn96> yea
<b3N> if you want it to be in ~/android-sdk, then move it from your desktop to your home folder
<k1l> bjorn96: if you give paths, you need to start at root-level. so its /home/username/Desktop/android-sdks   and not just /android-sdks
<b3N> bjorn: think of / as C:\
<k1l> bjorn96: doe a "ls -al" to see what is in you folder
<bjorn96> i meant that i cannot see that folder
<b3N> so C:\Documents and Settings\Username  =  /home/username
<rjdt0101> ll
<rjdt0101> command can also be used
<rjdt0101> ;)
<b3N> bjorn96: do you know how to open the terminal yet?
<bjorn96> lol. ctrl alt t
<bjorn96> i have downloaded Android SDK ADT and saved it on desktop
<bjorn96> then i unpacked it
<bjorn96> shoud i rename it?
<ActionParsnip> rjdt0101: was the nomodeset option helpful?
<bjorn96> b3N, help me, ok? :D
 * Koma afk (lunch)
<Pene> im going to rape you
<ActionParsnip> well, that had only one outcome
<DJones> philstar: Best asking /lastlog 81-33-171
<bjorn96> hello!
<bjorn96> no help?
<aki2389> bjorn96: hi
<bjorn96> hi
<fish_> bjorn96: what's your problem?
<bjorn96> http://xmodulo.com/2013/03/how-to-run-android-emulator-on-ubuntu-or-debian.html is my problem
<aki2389> and your problem is?
<cake_> bjorn96: that doesnt sound like a problem, but like a guide/howto
<bjorn96> maybe. :D
<bjorn96> i have a problem with it. it doesent work
<aki2389> at which point is it crashing?
<bjorn96> im not able to install it
<fidel_> bjorn96: "it doesnt work" is somehow unspecific. try to describe your problem as detailed as possible
<aki2389> openjdk?
<iwantoski> I just want to make sure I did this correctly. I created a partition (100% of available disk) on a second virtual drive (vdb). However, it's only one, and from the looks of it its named "vdb", NOT "vdb1" as I would have expected. Should I be worried or is this because I only have one partition?
<blackwc> Hi. I installed nginx-extras and it says that fancyindex directive isn't supported. Did I miss something?
<aki2389> bjorn96: "For 64-bit Linux user: you must install another prerequisite called ia32-libs since Android emulator is 32-bit software. "
<vitimiti> I got a question about that: how can I install ia32-libs in ubuntu 13.10? or at least know the libraries needed when the package is just telling me ia32-libs
<bjorn96> aki2389, i have done all commands, but i dont get the window on the last command
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: does the service need restarting to apply the change?
<blackwc> when i restart the service it says that the fancyindex directive isn't supported
<blackwc> but the nginx-extras is supposed to have that.
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Rakesh_> Hi guys, I am facing some trouble with my ubuntu 12.04, from this morning it shows the message "system is running in low graphics mode", I have tried many solutions from google, but could not fix it :( Can someone help please
<blackwc> ActionParsnip: OK hold on
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: what video card ?
<blackwc> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Rakesh_> ATI (Gigabyte Motherboard)
<aki2389> bjorn96: what's the error?
<blackwc> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l is the output for that
<bgardner> bjorn96: See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: http://corz.org/server/tricks/htaccess.php?page=all
<ActionParsnip> Rakesh_: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-linux-nginx-mysql-php-lemp-stack-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Rakesh_> Hi ActionParship, its GigaByte mother board, ATI graphics card
<blackwc> I'm not sure exactly how this solves my issue
<blackwc> everything I want working is working fine. I see no need to to follow this guide. I need a module that doesn't seem to be present in the package I installed
<blackwc> even though it is supposed to be there
<Rakesh_> help
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: are you using ubuntu packaged drivers or drivers from ATI ?
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: the first link shows how to add the line in htaccess, or something
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: have you asked in the apache channel too?
<blackwc> htaccess is required?
<bjorn96> E: could not find the package is32-lib
<blackwc> that seems strange
<ActionParsnip> Rakesh_: which ATI GPU?
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: no idea, Im simply searching the web....
<blackwc> well thanks for the help
<blackwc> I'll look further into it
<bjorn96> dont care about the last one, one letter to few. :/
<bjorn96> missed a s
<bjorn96> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ok?
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/apache-fancyindexing-and-php-5-mod_autoindex/
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: http://www.superk.org/index.php/Apache_FancyIndexing
<blackwc> I'm using nginx
<blackwc> not apache
<blackwc> sorry if I forgot to mention that
<blackwc> it's OK. it's trivial anyway. I'll just use the standard autoindex
<ActionParsnip> blackwc: have you tried asking in the nginx channel?
<blackwc> no but I will.
<Rakesh_> ActionParship: How can I find which GPU ?
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: lspci
<bjorn96> ??
<themhz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/423123/printer-simulator-for-ubuntu
<aki2389> bjorn96: yeah
<glambert> hi, using precise and I'm trying to install dbmail from source.  getting an error on ./configure of "configure: error: Could not find OPENSSL library."   ---- anyone know why? I've installed libssl1.0.0 and openssl but still not working
<bjorn96> aki2389, i dont understand. maybe im stupid. :/
<Rakesh_> Hi, its says Radeon 3000
<somsip> glambert: proabbly need the -dev version of the library
<Rakesh_> Hi guys, I am having a problem from this morning.. It says "system is running in low graphics mode" Ubuntu 12.04
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: it says Radeon 3000
<SirLagz> ok
<SirLagz> have you uninstalled hte ubuntu drivers ?
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Yes it was all ubuntu defaults, was working till this morning, suddenly happened
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: so the drivers have been uninstalled now ?
<ActionParsnip> Rakesh_: try the boot option:  radeon.blacklist=1
<Rakesh_> No did not do so, I tried installing fglrx (from some google suggestions) and then removed them
<ActionParsnip> Rakesh_: there is a known issue with 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxxx radeon GPUs, there is a legacy ppa with a driver that may help
<Rakesh_> So now I am in recovery mode and in root prompt (with networking enabled), what shall I try now?
<ActionParsnip> Rakesh_: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> Rakesh_: if you have web access then the commands will run ok
<glambert> somsip, thanks
<Rakesh_> yes I have, let me try
<Xuisce> glambert: heyo
<glambert> Xuisce, sorry?
<Xuisce> glambert: oh just a hello
<Rakesh_> apt-get-repository is this is a command? it says command not found
<jdm_> how much are 1-2TB external hd's now?
<Rakesh_> ActionParsnip: I am trying the commands now
<geirha> jdm_: You might as well just ask "Who's fastest at searching with google?"
<Rory> jdm_: Affordable
<fossjon> on mars, there's a shortage of platters though
<fossjon> so dont buy from that planet please
<fossjon> :)
<Rory> noted.
<PapaSierra> morning. i have 12.04, and a while ago i wanted to install php 5.4. to achieve this i added the dotdeb apt repo. now i'm trying to simply run "sudo apt-get install gearman-job-server" but it seems like the dobdeb thing is interfering. i don't understand what's going on. http://www.hastebin.com/raw/yeyoyuxiba
<PapaSierra> i have tried "apt-get -f install", and it does a few minutes of work, but then still the same issue when i try to install gearman-job-server
<DF10> Hello
<DF10> I only have one question: has the issue with laptop double video card been fixed on latest version of Ubuntu?
<Rory> !details | DF10
<ubottu> DF10: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> DF10: Oh you mean like Nvidia Optimus?
<DF10> yeah, I got Intel+Nvidia with Nvidia Optimus
<Rory> I wasn't aware it was "broken", it works on my thinkpad
<Rory> Not for switching between them on-the-fly, but both work when I choose one or the other from the BIOS
<DF10> Ok, this is what I wanted to hear. I can't do the switch from BIOS because I have to use Windows also. So it would be nice if on Ubuntu there was too the on-the-fly witch.
<DF10> Thanks anyway, bye!
<PapaSierra> anyone with dotdeb experience?
<Rory> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Rakesh_> ActionParsnip: Are you there ?
<dslr> hi, i would like to build the current kernel image from source.  i need the exact same version, because i have a pre-compiled kernel module (.ko) file with me which i need to then load into my kernel.
<dslr> i have been doing apt-get source linux-image-`(uname -r)`, but that also patches the kernel to a version that is ahead of the current version on my machine.
<PapaSierra> Rory: i asked above in the scrollback ^ and waited but go no reply, sorry for the "does anyone..."
<PapaSierra> morning. i have 12.04, and a while ago i wanted to install php 5.4. to achieve this i added the dotdeb apt repo. now i'm trying to simply run "sudo apt-get install gearman-job-server" but it seems like the dobdeb thing is interfering. i don't understand what's going on. http://www.hastebin.com/raw/yeyoyuxiba
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Are you there?
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: yes
<Rory> PapaSierra: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<Rakesh_> I tried following what andy said, but no luck :(
<ikonia> dslr: why do you want to rebuild the kernel from source
<ikonia> dslr: what benifit do you hope to get ?
<Rory> PapaSierra: Np, sorry I must have missed your question higher up =)
<dslr> eg., my machine has version 3.2.0-41, but when i do apt-get, i end up getting 3.2.46-.., any way to get specific source code for 3.2.0-41
<dslr> ikonia: i have to load a kernel module that i have modified, it is tuned for an application that i want to use.
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Any other suggestion ?
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: what have you tried so far ?
<Rory> dslr: Can't you just sudo apt-get source linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: have you upgraded your kernel ?
<ikonia> dslr: you don't need to rebuild the kernel to load a module
<dslr> Rory: i tried that, but it still patches the kernel to a version ahead.
<Rory> dslr: I don't really understand why you are putting in the "uname -r" if you don't want the same version as reported by uname -r
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Dont know, but did not do anything intentionally this morning. If you want me to check anything, I can
<dslr> Rory: i want the same version as reported by uname -r
<Rory> dslr: Are you sure you're cding into the right directory and building the right kernel?
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: I'd do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade to make sure you're all up to date
<basketball-away> i have supybot in my channel how do i make him send messages and kick people
<Rakesh_> I just did a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<dslr> ikonia: i understand that; but the kernel module that i want to load from my modified source is already built-in into the existing kernel image. which means, i cannot load it again unless i rmmod the existing one.
<Rory> basketball-away: Hi, you've accidentally joined #ubuntu this is the Ubuntu support channel :)
<dslr> ikonia: which i cannot, because the kernel image has it as built-in, and not as a module.
<dslr> Rory: yes, I am sure
<cederfjard> Is anyone aware of a pdf-viewer with "session management"? Google is failing me so far.
<PapaSierra> Rory: http://pastebin.com/yjU3DadK notice the references to dotdeb
<Rory> err PapaSierra that says "squeeze" which is a Debian release name... are you sure your ubuntu version is supported by dotdeb?
<PapaSierra> Rory: the history is i was stuck on ubuntu 12.04, but i needed php 5.4. 12.04 packages go up to 5.3 only. i had to hack something to install php 5.4, so i added dotdeb
<Rory> PapaSierra: OK, and now you have broken your package manager :P
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: I am trying your command now.. .
<Rory> PapaSierra: Remove the dotdeb repository and apt-get remove any packages you installed from it
<PapaSierra> how do you mean?
<san007> ok
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: It says nothing to upgrade..
<PapaSierra> Rory: that will remove php though, no?
<ikonia> it's all the dependencies
<ikonia> not just the package
<Rory> PapaSierra: There's a PPA for PHP. Take a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<ikonia> it's probably pulled in loads of stuff
<Rory> PapaSierra: Yes, that will remove PHP
<Rory> PapaSierra: You're probably going to need a reinstall
<san007> from this irc you could get info regarding your problem in using ubuntu aka linux related help
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: is fglrx driver currently installed ?
<PapaSierra> Rory: so i should just kill the vm and start over?
<san007> later tell its advantages
<Rory> PapaSierra: You could try to fix it as a learning experience
<PapaSierra> Rory: :)
<san007> BRB SirLagz
<Rakesh_> SirLagz : I just followed this, https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<SirLagz> I would just remove fglrx altogether and see what happens
<Rakesh_> apt-get purge fglrx* ?
<Simone> CIao
<Simone> chat Italiana?
<DJones> !it | Simone
<ubottu> Simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Just removing..
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: ok
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Removed, any command to check anything or just reboot?
<SirLagz> reboot
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Rebotting into normal mode..
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: No, same issue, it seems the driver is changed (the system is running in low .....), that dialog, seems to have a different size
<starnix> hello people please help me get back my laptops screen resolution, I uninstalled the nvidia drivers but still I have same 640x480 screen
<richard> hello
<richard> just a test
<pippijn> hi
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Any login anything to check?
<pippijn> I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop, but was not pleased with it, so I uninstalled it and got ubuntu-desktop back
<pippijn> now my desktop theme is the one from gnome-desktop
<pippijn> how can I change it back?
<pippijn> before: https://paste.xinu.at/BFhzW/
<pippijn> after: https://paste.xinu.at/QxE/
<pippijn> I prefer the before style
<somsip> So what do I need to run in Unity to change the default repo source toi something closer to home?
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Are you there?
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: sorry yes I'm here
<SirLagz> Rakesh_: not sure then. That's what I did to fix my issue
<Rakesh_> SirLagz: Hmm, I see
<somsip> somsip: answering self - Update Manager | Settings
<james-ubc> hey is there any way to add magnet links to deluge without triggering the prompt?
<survietamine> hello, on a 12.04 server, I'd like to change dns /etc/resolv.conf, it's managed by resolvconf package. Is editing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original the "right" way ?
<llutz> survietamine: edit head or base, not original which is only a backup
<survietamine> I don't have network manager nor unbound/dnsmasq on this server
<survietamine> llutz: ah ok, thank you
<llutz> survietamine: run "sudo resolvconf -u" after finishing your changes
<survietamine> llutz: but theses files has warning inside too "#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<llutz> survietamine: thats the warning being copied into /etc/resolv.conf, don't worry
<survietamine> llutz: ah ok, confused :/
<survietamine> llutz: hmmm, so I wrote new nameserver line in "base" file, and run resolvconf -u, now my resolv.conf file contains old dns first and new just after. I'd like to *replace* old entries
<llutz> survietamine: does "head" contain your old dns?
<survietamine> llutz: no, it's just in "original" file
<llutz> survietamine: you get your dns via dhcp?
<survietamine> llutz: I guess this file is from "setup" time
<survietamine> llutz: no, it's static config on my servers
<llutz> survietamine: grep dns-nameservers /etc/network/interfaces            any output?
<somsip> !info git-el precise
<ubottu> git-el (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (emacs support). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.7.9.5-1 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 600 kB
<survietamine> llutz: yes, old entries are there but with the comment "# dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed"
<survietamine> llutz: on old debian releases I used to write directly in interfaces file but now, I don't know what to do on new ubuntu releases
<survietamine> llutz: so I have to remove it from interfaces file ?
<llutz> survietamine: rename the "original" file into original-bak and run resolvconf -u again. any changes?
<llutz> survietamine: if interfaces lines start with "#" those are only comments and shouldn't affect the resolv.conf-file
<survietamine> llutz: no still have old entries with new ones
<llutz> survietamine: and "head" doesn't contain the old dns too?
<survietamine> llutz: no, just the warning :/
<survietamine> llutz: I'm reading this page, http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ the author says same as you "original is just a backup"
<Austin___> gunna have another crack at this
<Austin___> im SSHing into a remote server and then connecting that server to a VPN
<Austin___> when i do so, the SSH connection is broken
<llutz> survietamine: that's odd. as a workaround you could add "nameserver x.x.x.x " to "head"  which should place it on 1st row but resolv.conf still would contain your old dns, wherever it comes from
<Austin___> is there an easy way to see what the new IP is so i can just reconnect on the new IP
<Austin___> ?
<survietamine> llutz: is that "dangerous" if I manually remove old entries from interfaces file ?
<llutz> survietamine: not really, to be on the safe side, make a backup of the file before
<llutz> Austin___: "ip a s" or "ip r s" should show you
<survietamine> llutz: I've seen that etckeeper package exists, I've never used it before, do you think it's a good idea ?
<llutz> survietamine: if you know how to use git, yes
<Austin___> llutz: thing is, i dont have SSH access after i connect the remote server to the VPN, so i can't run that command
<survietamine> llutz: yes, but it seems based on bazaar, I've never used it, but I guess it similar
<survietamine> llutz: by putting new nameserver lines in both head and base files, I have now twice these entries in resolv.conf :)
<llutz> survietamine: sure, add it only to one of those files
<llutz> survietamine: iirc etckeeper can be configured to use git, not bzr
<survietamine> llutz: I've seen -a and -d options to resolvconf, maybe I can use it to update my interfaces file ? I don't get what is IFACE.PROG
<llutz> survietamine: iface like "eth0" from interfaces-file
<Austin___> hi all, excuse me if im asking in a unrelated channel. I've got a remote server that i administer over ssh and want to connect it to a VPN and then restore the SSH connection, but when i make the VPN connection, my SSH connection times out and i've got no idea what the new IP is. is there an easy way of getting that new IP address to me so i can just SSH to the new address?
<daniell`> my xubuntu 12.04 machine has frozen a few times today, what should I do to get more info to diagnose the problem?
<usr13> daniell`: Complete freeze?  (No response from mouse or keyboard?)
<survietamine> llutz: yeah, iface I knows that but why IFACE.PROG ?
<daniell`> usr13: no response from keyboard, sometimes no response from mouse
<llutz> survietamine: idk, i thought it's the same think, just different naming in resolvconf. if you change the "iface eth0...." part in your interfaces file and add dns-nameservers .... , you run "sudo resolvconf -a eth0" after that
<usr13> daniell`: Most of the time, it is an issue with RAM.  Frist thing I'd do is shut down and boot to memtest and run it for 6 or 8 hours and see if you get any errors.  You could also just re-seat the memory sticks, see if that helps.
<daniell`> usr13: last time i left it frozen for a while and even the graphical shell was dead
<usr13> Well, that's a different story, if the keyboard quits and mouse still works or if mouse quits and keyboard still works, it could be something else, (other than RAM).
<daniell`> usr13: allright, I'll try that. But it seems kinda weird it would suddenly start doing this. The PC is brand new and has worked perfectly for a few months now
<usr13> daniell`: Is it the mouse usually?
<daniell`> usr13: 2/3 times the mouse didn't respond (not sure though, helping someone else)
<usr13> daniell`: PS2  or   USB?
<daniell`> usr13: keyboard usb, mouse ps2. I just foudn a segfault in kern.log
<usr13> daniell`: Has he tried unplugging and plugging in again?
<usr13> daniell`: Ok... you may be on the right track....
<nautilus_> Mitn räidn kemment de Leit zomme !
<DJones> !at | nautilus_ (Hope this is the right language factoid),
<ubottu> nautilus_ (Hope this is the right language factoid),: Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<daniell`> usr13: the culprit is libdbus-1.so.3.5.8
<nautilus_> thx
<daniell`> usr13: I guess I can't just delete the pakage as tons of stuff depends on it; how would I go about fixing it?
<usr13> daniell`: You might try dpkg-reconfigure
<PCLinux> Hi everybody
<usr13> daniell`: Are you even sure the culprit is libdbus-1.so.3.5.8?
<smokealot420> hey yall
<usr13> daniell`: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdbus-1-3  ?
<PigFlu> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i cant say i recognize the layout. it suddenly looks like OS X, except the toolbar is vertical
<PigFlu> how can i change this?
<Pici> !notunity | PigFlu
<ubottu> PigFlu: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<usr13> Pici: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<daniell`> I'm sure that there is a segfault with dbus in kern.log, which is the last entry of that boot cycle. Next entries start a few minutes later
<Pici> PigFlu: or just install your DE-du-jour and pick it in the sessions menu in light-dm
<PigFlu> yea i have no idea what you're talking about :(
<daniell`> usr13: but maybe it's not the causo of the crashes, the computer owner did not write down the exact times of the crashes
<PigFlu> i dont use linux/ubuntu THAT much, just for programming occasionally
<daniell`> usr13: I did the dpkg-reconfigure thing but it didn't give any output
<cfhowlett> PigFlu, you can sample any/all of the DE (look and feel)., e.g. sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde      and so forth
<PigFlu> hmmm will try
<PigFlu> are those "themes" i install, and then apply in settings, or?
<cfhowlett> PigFlu, install, logout, choose your DE, login
<peerdu> heya. how come i can't write to a HFS+ (journaled) disk?
<PigFlu> that seems odd. what is a DE?
<somsip> peerdu: OSX encrypted by any chance?
<cfhowlett> PigFlu, desktop environment.  look and feel
<peerdu> nah, no filevault active
<somsip> peerdu: k - no idea then. A recent enquiry from someone wanting to mount HFS encrypted was a non-started, so thought I'd ask
<somsip> *non-starter
<usr13> peerdu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<peerdu> its really odd. i need to read out a hfs+ partition and copy it to another hfs+ which is not possible due to "read-only file system"
<hans_henrik> bug with both 12.04.2 installer and 13.10 installer (and i guess everything in between), when you have a cdrom read speed of ~40Kbps, the setup will freeze after pressing "install" ; upping to ~1Gbps , it doesn't freeze. the exact MB it tries to read from 12.04 is also consistent, but i dont recall the exact number (either 1.6MB or 2.6MB)
<peerdu> thanks usr13
<usr13> google-foo
<hans_henrik> ok i think it was, it reads 2.6MB and freeze
<hans_henrik> (or "install ubuntu on this machine" or whatever it was called)
<usr13> hans_henrik: USB
<glicerio_> d
<glicerio_> any one alive?
<peerdu> my live ubuntu is happening to freeze a lot when trying to mount a certain hdd. is there a way to stop a current process when its already frozen up?
<elichai2> ppa is just a nice tool to add repos?
<PCLinux> I have a PC loaded with Windows XP and I used the Ubuntu 12.04LTS windows installer to run ubuntu side-by-side with windows. I want to add another hard drive to my system so that linux will have its own drive. My question is...Can I use the windows installer to install ubuntu onto the other drive so that at the PC post screen it will ask me which drive to boot?
<tomshreds> Hey folks, I have php5-fpm 5.4.6 installed on Ubuntu 12.04. I'm trying to upgrade it to 5.5.x but I can't. Is there any specific way to do so? The package has no update is it because I'm still on 12.04?
<cfhowlett> PCLinux, the windows installer, aka wubi is for TESTING ubuntu, not for long term installation.  moreover, it is no longer a supported project.  for testing, consider virtualbox.  otherwise, look into a proper dual boot configuration.  why?  the weaknesses of the NTFS filesystem can easily break your ubuntu.  Once broken, almost impossible to fix whereas in dual boot or virtualbox ...
<noobler> I'm trying to make my computer dual boot.. and even though both installations have gone successful, only my windows install is booting
<cfhowlett> !details|noobler, more details needed:
<ubottu> noobler, more details needed:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<noobler> my ubuntu install, however, doesn't and the computer is not giving me an option to boot into it. I've treid manually opening the boot sleection list and it only shows windows 7
<noobler> I installed windows 7 along with ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> win7 first, ubuntu next?
<noobler> yes cfhowlett
<noobler> I partitioned a clean hard drive into 3 partitions. i  made a 50 gb partition for windows, 30gb partition for ubuntu, and the rest as shared storage.
<usr13> noobler: Install win7 in virtualbox
<usr13> !virtualbox | noobler
<ubottu> noobler: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<noobler> the 50gb partition and 30 gb partition were both left unformatted so that the installers would format them themselves to make the reserved space and swap space for the corresponding OS
<PCLinux> Well that explains why my linux installation has errors.
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> which channel should I inquire about VNC ?
<noobler> I don't want to use the virtualbox because i need both full operating systems.
<geniuos> jpedroza2k use cairo dock
<cfhowlett> PCLinux, wubi ubuntu's tend to slowly accumulate windows induced errors until it just - breaks.
<noobler> also, when instlling ubuntu's bootloader, it asks where to install it and i selected the harddrive rather than any particular partition. any suggestions/
<peerdu> one more: how can i mount a disk to a folder using a specific uid ?
<FourFire> yeah I don't reccomend WUBI
<Valduare> im having a hell of a time with ubuntu on my macbook pro 7.1 hardware - the stock graphics driver crashes after few seconds, and the proprietary drivers boot to black screen
<FourFire> install real Ubuntu
<Astyanx> Can someone provide me a guide / help with connecting to a VPN?  I'm running 13.10 server.  Everything I've found either points to using the desktop version, or that you know a fair bit about what you're doing... :D
<FourFire> alright, can someone help me setup a VNC server/client for the first time?
<FourFire> I have two different softwares at both ends (cross platform)
<llutz> peerdu: use chown for unix-fs or uid=xxx mount-option on non-unix-fs
<cfhowlett> noobler, a full ubuntu takes perhaps 10 gigs.  give it 15 to be safe; /15 /swap /home of as much as you want
<FourFire> Ubuntu 12.04 - Android 4.4
<cfhowlett> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<noobler> cfhowlett i gaveit 30 gbs
<elichai2> ppa is just a nice tool to add repos?
<llutz> !ppa | elichai2 no, ppas are repos
<ubottu> elichai2 no, ppas are repos: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<PCLinux> So, Can cfhowlett help me get an installer for my second drive and maybe even tell me where to information on making my PC ask which drive to load??
<peerdu> llutz: thanks, what syntax is preferred to find out hfs+ uid ?
<cfhowlett> noobler, your box but that is WAY excessive.  I've got combined ubuntustudio + the dell sputnic packages and haven't broken 10 gigs yet
<noobler> cfhowlett with the swap being in the shared partition of 350+ gb. by shared i mean both operating systems haave access to it and i only use it for documents, pictures, usic etc..
<FourFire> I'm on a secure local network, so I don't need to SSH
<elichai2> llutz, so what the diffrence between ppa and sources.list
<FourFire> that guide just completely casts aside VNC, wth?
<cfhowlett> PCLinux, I've not done the multiple hdd configuration - not the best person to ask.
<cfhowlett> noobler, you mean windows and ubuntu share?
<llutz> elichai2: sources.list (files) are just files containing repos to be used with apt
<hans_henrik> VNC is a horrible protocol for remote desktop*****
<PCLinux> Ok...Can you recommend someone?
<hans_henrik> (security-wise)
<cfhowlett> PCLinux, sorry, I don't know everyone's setup?  :)
<noobler> cfhowlett yes, but they're only sharing those kinds of documents. they're not sharing that space for anything else. i mean they both have access to it. That storage space is NTFS formatted and in no way attached to the operating syste,s. it's a seperate partition.
<llutz> peerdu: i have no idea about hfs+, but maybe this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/100167/how-to-mount-hfs-drive-and-ignore-permissions
<compdoc> FourFire, which version of Ubuntu are you using? VNC is broken in the newest versions
<cfhowlett> noobler, not the way I'd go, but - doable I guess.
<PCLinux> it is ok, thanks
<FourFire> 12.04 LTS
<compdoc> oh, ok - thats good
<elichai2> llutz, and this different from ppa how?
<FourFire> I want to see my screen on android 4.4
<FourFire> how do I set it up?
<llutz> elichai2: scroll up and read what ubottu told you
<compdoc> FourFire, you might look into xrpd - very easy to install
<compdoc> *xrdp
<FourFire> I have X11VNC server and something called remina
<elichai2> llutz, that ppa's are from launchpad repo?
<FourFire> on android I have "androidVNC"
<noobler> cfhowlett i used this guide here after i tried it myself and failed the same way. http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<noobler> cfhowlett, just so you have an idea of what i did exactly. I did not have windows installedon this hard drive at all
<cfhowlett> noobler, reading now
<noobler> cfhowlett ty so much
<cfhowlett> noobler, during install, did ubuntu see your win7?
<noobler> no, it never mentioned anything about it
<cfhowlett> noobler, ?  have you booted win7 since installation?
<noobler> yes i'm currently on it
<noobler> on a different pc
<cfhowlett> noobler, has your win7/ubuntu computer booted both OS's since you installed them?
<noobler> no, it will not display ubuntu in the bootuplist. it only displays windows 7 and i have to access the menu manually. The pc will not automatically recognize that I should have an option
<FourFire> compdoc, if you can help, I'd be grateful
<cfhowlett> noobler, in order: 1.  ubuntu installed successfully, but grub did not.  reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> noobler, 2.  ubuntu did NOT install.  reinstall ubuntu.
<flouric> compdoc, so vnc
<noobler> cfhowlett i can't boot into ubuntu though, so should i open up ubuntu with the live cd?
<flouric> compdoc my screen is borked and barely working sometimes so I want to view desktop on this android device
<cfhowlett> noobler, and seriously consider your need for a shared data partition for win7/ubuntu.  After much experimentation, I realized that the only files I regularly wanted in both OS were my music library and certain documents.  I mount the windows partition and ONLY use the music.  documents are in virtualbox installed in both OS.
<cfhowlett> noobler, did you try to reinstall grub?
<noobler> cfhowlett i'mtrying it now. and the files that are in the shared partition are simply things like music and  programs that I have ashomework that have to bounce between both os's
<cfhowlett> noobler, yeah, well.  problem is that ntfs is a less stable system than ext4 and it's quite easy to accidentally muck things up as your bounce between OS's.  YMMV
<cfhowlett> keeping your homework in a dropbox would fix that, would it not?
<jost> can someone recommend a low level XMPP client? It should be possible to send my own stanzas
<noobler> cfhowlett well, neither os is dependent or involved at all on the drive. so i'll just simply transfer them over on a usb.
<cfhowlett> noobler, OK.  so - grub?
<noobler> cfhowlett ook so i typed in "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" which is the correct drive and it gave me the error "Path '/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting"
<noobler> holwing down left shift on startup does nothing cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> noobler, restart and tap the shift key after Power On Self Test
<noobler> cfhowlett i just did and continues right  on with windows 7 startup
<cfhowlett> noobler, so you can't even enter your bios?  is this a new computer?
<noobler> cfhowlett i can enter, using f2 though.
<cfhowlett> noobler, OK - set your computer to boot the USB or CD rom
<Guest57373> noobler: good you can enter bios
<Guest57373> noobler: what is the issue you are having
<noobler> cfhowlett already did.
<noobler> Guest57373 i'm trying to dualboot ubuntu and windows 7 using this guide http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony but  windows 7 is booting fine and ubuntu is not even in the boot up option list. if i access the list manually, ubuntu is not on the list even after successful install. i tried reinstalling grub but the computer tells me the 'path 'boot/grub' is not readble by grub on boot
<OerHeks> noobler sounds like you have a GPT partitioning
<noobler> oerheks: gpt ? not sure what that is
<whoever> noobler: so where are you stuck, what is going on
<x3_iVaN> noobler: yo may use EFI for booting Win
<noobler> i'm stuck on getting ubuntu to boot. it has successfully installed according to the installation prompt but wil not display once i boot the computer.
<dalit> hi im finding difficulty in using android sdk manager in ubuntu12.04
<x3_iVaN> noobler: look at your BIOS config to change EFI to normal boot
<noobler> it automatically boots into windows 7
<whoever> noobler: what order did you install windows and ubuntu
<noobler> x3_iVaN  ok give me 1 sec
<noobler> whoever i installed windows first then ubuntu
<noobler> they are both on seperate partitions
<whoever> noobler: edit your grub list
<whoever> and and it
<usr13> noobler: When you look for instructions on stuff to do with modern computer systems, make sure it is current.  When you follow 2 or 3 year old guides, there are sometimes stuff that doesn't exactly fit right.  And when using ubuntu, try and stick with the ubuntu forms.
<whoever> sounds like the ubuntu entry some how isn't adde
<dalit> can somebody please guide me, here's a shot http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-02-19_21_17_48-lmHJX2TD.png
<noobler> usr13 i notice that and looked for others. they were allsimilar but i chose this one because it made more sense to me
<x3_iVaN> I guess if he use GPT partitions, installation can't write to MBR
<usr13> noobler: For instance:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<whoever> noobler: this is a fairly straight forward process, you can eiter edit the grublist, hit e, and enter the correct path to see that ubuntu boots, or just wipe the drive and start over
<usr13> noobler: ... Just giving some friendly advise.  (And sometimes the simplier stuff is just that simple.)
<dalit> hi im finding difficulty in using android sdk manager in ubuntu12.04, can somebody please guide me, here's a shot http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-02-19_21_17_48-lmHJX2TD.png
<whoever> dalit: are you codeing with it
<dalit> no im not
<noobler> no usr13 thank you very much . although it is very similar to the other guide, this onepoints out a problem that cfhowlett asked about. the ubuntu installation never  recognized or detected that windows 7 was installed on a different partition while this one guide says it will
<dalit> i just want to run android app on my ubuntu pc
<dalit> whoeve
<whoever> dalit: what are you using the sdk manager for then
<usr13> noobler: If you have Ubuntu installed, what you need to do is to boot the system, (from aboot disk), and repair the grub boot loader.
<dalit> i just want to run android app on my ubuntu pc using it
<dalit> whoever
<noobler> usr13 whoever how do i re[air the grub boot list if you have time
<cfhowlett> dalit, run android on ubuntu?  what?
<usr13> noobler: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub   &    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dalit> whoever : i just want to run android apps like WhatsApp on my ubuntu pc using it
<OerHeks> dalit so you have an glib.so error, but i have no experience with android
<cfhowlett> !wine|dalit,
<ubottu> dalit,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<usr13> noobler: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<black_angel> hey,guys, i installed ubuntu 12.04 into Thinkpad E430, and now, the problem is, it can't use the nvidia driver.
<noobler> usr13 i have 13.10 64 bit
<dalit> i dont know if its an error of sort,but it gives a blank screen like this http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-02-19_21_29_05-m3K41Acx.png
<dalit> OerHeks , cfhowlett , whoever
<whoever> dalit: are you using this http://askubuntu.com/questions/290845/how-to-run-an-android-emulator-in-ubuntu-13-04
<noobler> usr13 i'm going to try the grub2 restore right now, give me 2 minutes
<whoever> dalit: you can't do it nativly
<usr13> noobler: Did you install from CD or USB media?
<black_angel> it just always use the default 'i915' driver, though the driver 'nvidia' is loaded.
<usr13> noobler: Ok.  let us know...
<nijo_> Hi all When will official ubuntu touch image for nexus 5 comes out???
<black_angel> who can help me?
<usr13> !phone | nijo_
<ubottu> nijo_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<noobler> usr13 from usb
<nijo_> but nexus5 not listed in it??
<somsip> nijo_: discussion in #ubuntu-touch ...
<cfhowlett> nijo_, not listed, not officially supported.
<nijo_> will official images for nexus5 come soon??
<Thete> There any other good display managers i can slap onto Ubuntu other than Unity or KDE?
<dalit> whoever , actually i referred this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742803
<somsip> nijo_: not here, eh?
<cfhowlett> nijo_, do you even read?  go to the !touch page
<nijo_> ok sorry
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> Thete, yes.
<gordonjcp> how annoying, python-moinmoin has a broken package
<Thete> cfhowlett: What seems to be the most popular at the moment?
<llutz> Thete: neither unity nor kde are display managers
<black_angel> and i can see that the NVIDIA UNIX x86 kernel module 331.38 has been loaded. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960551/
<Thete> llutz: Desktop environments
<cfhowlett> Thete,  software center > desktop environments > look at the ratings
<cfhowlett> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Thete> cfhowlett: hmm, that would mean I have to actually have it installed at the moment to do that
<gordonjcp> why does python-moinmoin insist on installing apache?
<usr13> noobler: Reboot your computer and set it to boot from USB, boot into a live session. Install and run Boot-Repair... etc.  (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub )
<Thete> I'm just looking for something that'll work ok with Eclipse since the menu's are broken in Unity
<gordonjcp> that's a really bad decision
<cfhowlett> Thete, lxde, xfce4 and kde are all part of official ubuntu flavors
<noobler> usr13 it worked!!! kinda. now itbooteddirectly into my ubuntu distro and didn't ask for windows
<somsip> Thete: have you looked into the command "wmname LG3D" when Java apps don't play nicely?
<Thete> cfhowlett: I'll check those out, thank you
<cfhowlett> noobler, one step at a time.
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, nginx is possible > http://moinmo.in/HowTo/UbuntuQuick#Nginx_Installation
<llutz> gordonjcp: apt-get --no-install-recommends   install <package>              will it still pull apache?
<Thete> If I do export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 before launching eclipse it works
<noobler> cfhowlett okay, so booting into linux? check! now just need the grub list to show up
<somsip> Thete: ok - so you have a workaround already
<Thete> Yes, but it's not exactly a fix
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: it works just great under nginx
<gordonjcp> llutz: yes
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: well
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: it used to, until Ubuntu installed apache
<whoever> dalit: even if that does work it will be extreemly slow, that method is used when testing android apps
<whitehat> hi group. have a GB 970A-D3 mobo, with all 6 SATA ports populated. installed SiI 3124 4port sata card.  have nothing plugged into sata card because when I do those disks apparently get mapped first and I loose mapping for onboard sata ports regardless of where I put drives in fstab or the method used to specify drives (i.e. UUID or /dev). been looking through bios and on SiI card for options to change but I'm puzzled.  running Ubuntu 13.10 with al
<somsip> dalit: I believe the x86 emulator is better if you really want to do that sort of thing http://www.android-x86.org/ (but a bit OT for here)
<usr13> noobler: Do you have Win7 on the same HD?  (Or is it installed on a separate Hard Drive?)
<dalit> somsip , surely i will try
<noobler> usr13 same hd
<somsip> !info fabric precise
<ubottu> fabric (source: fabric): Simple Pythonic remote deployment tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-5 (precise), package size 264 kB, installed size 1282 kB
<elichai2> any one here uses weechat?
<xeon> hello everyone
<somsip> !anyone | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<elichai2> does weechat have a servers list?
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Tai> hullo
<Xuisce1> Tai: hello
<Astyanx> how can i see a debug of why my VPN client isn't connecting?  is there a line I add to /etc/ppp/peers/ ???
<usr13> noobler: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg  #Show us resulting URL.
<somsip> !alis | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<elichai2> thanks
<noobler> i cant use pastebin. china has itblocked
<usr13> noobler: See my PM
<noobler> any other suggestions for pasting info usr13?
<syntac> noobler, can you see http://sprunge.us/ ?
<jpedroza2k> Good morning. I have a laptop with an intel 4000 series graphics that has a dock to connect a total of three displays (1080p). All three are connected, but I get the following error when I try and activate all three: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2:could not set the configuration for CRTC 63
<jpedroza2k> I have 2 of the exact same laptop that are working fine with three displays, it is just this one that is having issues.
<pyarun> exit
<Toadstool2> hello
<Toadstool2> does anyone know how to remove the annoying messages panel at the bottom of gnome?
<Toadstool2> it interferes with my dock
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: can you give a screenshot of the issue, or find one online
<Rory> Toadstool2: This extension may help you https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/393/distraction-free/
<Toadstool2> distraction free dosent work
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: you can use imageshack (or similar) to make a URL of the image
<Toadstool2> lets see
<Toadstool2> i'll get a screenshot for you
<Rory> Toadstool2: Or you can do this:
<jpedroza2k>  I have a laptop with an intel 4000 series graphics that has a dock to connect a total of three displays (1080p). All three are connected, but I get the following error when I try and activate all three: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2:could not set the configuration for CRTC 63
<Rory> edit the file /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/messageTray.js as root, and look for the parameter TRAY_DWELL_TIME (around the line 45).
<Rory> Toadstool2: Change its value to something like 4000
<john_doe_jr> how do I take the contents of my usb drive and convert those contents to a ios file?
<ihre> hi, I'd like to split 1 logfile in 2, both containing 50% of the data. I could use vim, 50% dG, :vnew and paste it but that takes ages with a file of 1GB. Is there an easier way for this?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: so an ISO of the entire USB stick?
<Toadstool2> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=67088
<Toadstool2> there's the screenshot
<Toadstool2> look at the very bottom
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: yes
<Toadstool2> where it says "no messages"
<Toadstool2> its the most frustrating panel ever
<Toadstool2> it comes up every time i want to access my dock
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    what is the device name of the usb? eg,   /dev/sdb
<Xuisce1> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: i can't see 'no message' at the bottom of your screenshot...
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: ok, its RIGHT at the bottom
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: it's on /dev/disk1
<Toadstool2> yeah
<Rory> Toadstool2: Shame that extension didn't work for you; it seems it does work for a lot of people :( Other than that, and the config file tweak I gave you, I don't know what else to suggestr
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: sudo dd if=/dev/disk1 of=~/USB.iso      will do it
<Toadstool2> i'll try editing the config file to see what it does
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Toadstool2> thanks rory
<Rory> Toadstool2: So if you've tried both those and still no luck, perhaps try making a forum post or on ask ubuntu
<mehwork> is there a way, from the command line only, to see my power settings such as my laptop's sleep settings?
<Toadstool2> rory did the extension work for you?
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: it's that easy…wow
<noobler> woohoo usr13 fixed my problemmmmmm
<Rory> Toadstool2: I don't use Gnome-shell ;)
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: yeah, super easy. it'll go til the partition with home on fills, or /dev/disk1's end is reached, whichever happens first
<Toadstool2> action ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Toadstool2> rory what do you use?
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: how long will it take though…it's about a 4 GB file ?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: it'll be a while, let it bake
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: is it gnome shell?
<Toadstool2> action: yes
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: is there a 'verbose' option so I can see what it's doing
<john_doe_jr> ?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: there are some extra bits you can add for prettness but it is doing it
<Rory> Toadstool2: Mate on everything I have a choice about. Unity on my 12.04 development environment so it's as "vanilla" as possible.
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: I don't see any verbose options in man pages of dd
<Rory> john_doe_jr: There's no progress bar for dd, sadly, it's actually quite a long-lamented ommission
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: yeah its a bit more 'bashy'
<Vivekananda> hi there everyone
<Rory> john_doe_jr: It's because you could be dding from, say, an infinitely long file, and then what would the progress bar look like? :)
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: seems to relate to the bottom launcher, have you asked in #gnome
<john_doe_jr> Rory: well, it made a 4 GB file but looks like it's still running
<Rory> john_doe_jr: Wait for it to finish and drop you back to a shell
<Rory> john_doe_jr: Then, to be safe, run the "sync" command before pulling the drive
<liberta> hi
<Toadstool2> edited the config file
<john_doe_jr> Rory: alright…waiting…
<Toadstool2> about to reboot
<Toadstool2> i'll be back to let you know rory
<Rory> Toadstool2: Logging off will suffice
<ANONYGAMER> hi
<noobler> hi
<ANONYGAMER> :)
<noobler> :)
<ANONYGAMER> where do you come from ?
<Toadstool2> okay so i changed TRAY_DWELL_TIME to 9000
<Toadstool2> and it still shows up immediately
<noobler> this isn't a social chat, you come in here to ask for help.
<Toadstool2> i swear this interface was designed by a room full of monkeys
<ActionParsnip> Toadstool2: did you restart the shell (or log off and on)
<ANONYGAMER> ho ok
<Toadstool2> i rebooted
<ANONYGAMER> ok
<Xuisce1> hi andrewjs18
<andrewjs18> hi
<Xuisce1> ANONYGAMER: hi
<Guest94530> what is your linux ROM ?
<Toadstool2> okay
<Toadstool2> so i tried editing the config file
<Toadstool2> i tried distraction-free
<Toadstool2> rebooted both times
<Toadstool2> this little bastard panel is like a cockroach
<Toadstool2> it just wont die
<ANONYGAMER> :D
<noobler> :)
<dougl> lol
<Xuisce1> lol
<ANONYGAMER> hi what is your linux ROM ?
<Toadstool2> anyone else got any other suggestions?
<xangua> ANONYGAMER: please stop
<Toadstool2> im using ubuntu-gnome
<xangua> Toadstool2: what panel¿
<Toadstool2> 13.10
<Toadstool2> the "messages" panel
<ANONYGAMER> Oo
<Toadstool2> at the very bottom
<Toadstool2> its an osx like panel
<Toadstool2> so stupid
<Toadstool2> grr
<ANONYGAMER> :)
<tdannecy> Toadstool2: That might be "Plank" or "Docky"
<noobler> did you install the panel as an add-on? or did it come with gnome?
<Toadstool2> its not docky
<noobler> :)
<Toadstool2> i'll post the screenshot again so you can see xangua
<liberta> i have a problem on skype
<FiremanEd> Toadstool: This looks a little old but may have some info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/97046/is-there-a-way-to-hide-the-messaging-tray-in-gnome-shell
<liberta> can you help me?
<liberta> my camera is back
<liberta> but it is normal on cheese
<Toadstool2> http://pbrd.co/1hvA4HY
<Toadstool2> its the panel on the very bottom
<Toadstool2> the one that says "no messages"
<tdannecy> Toadstool2: I can definitely tell you that's Docky or Plank.
<Toadstool2> below the dock
<Toadstool2> not the dock itself but just below it
<noobler> toadstool2 read what firemaned posted, looks helpful
<tdannecy> Toadstool2: Your image isn't loading on pastboard. Gimme a sec! I'll check it.
<Toadstool2> wow that's a lot of steps
<Toadstool2> okay lets try this
<Toadstool2> i'll do anything to get rid of that demon panel
<noobler> lol
<liberta> Toadstool2 your theme is cool
<Toadstool2> thank you liberta
<liberta> :)
<Belial`> Toadstool2, looks like cairo dock to me
<noobler> liberta, my friends computer did that once on windows but she had installed an editor that would edit the video real-time. it was funny
<noobler> i don't know what the cause of your problem is though liberta.
<tdannecy> Toadstool2: Have you looked in your Startup Applications? It might be listed in there.
<noobler> liberta: have you tried messing with the setting? if yes, then did you by chance install any sort of video editor? if not, then you might want to check the camera's setting or updating the driver for it
<kapad> has anyone here had success with caching a hdd to ssd
<kapad> using flashcache or bcache
<kapad> ?
<raptor101> hi guys
<noobler> kapad, desktop or laptop?
<noobler> kapad, the reason i ask is because if it's a desktop, does your motherboard support caching? some of the newer motherboards have a SATA connection that is specific for caching and requires drivers
<raptor101> i have a problem i need help with
<Rory> !ask | raptor101
<ubottu> raptor101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kapad> laptop
<kapad> @noobler
<raptor101> i installed ubuntu 13.10 and at 1280x720 on my LCD monitor , the screen is off the edges
<Rory> raptor101: Is your screen resolution in Ubuntu set to the native resolution of the monitor?
<ice9> is there any other window system than X?
<noobler> raptor101, can you pastebin your /boot/config.txt file?
<kapad> @noobler Motherboard has some sort of cache. Laptop was bought with Win and had Intel RST working.
<Rory> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<Rory> ice9: ^
<raptor101> yes 1280x720 is the native resolution of my monitor
<kapad> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kapad> Never knew about this bot. Its sweet.
<noobler> raptor101 can you pastebin your /boot/config.txt file?
<tdannecy> !etiquette | kapad
<ubottu> kapad: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Rory> !ubottu | kapad
<ubottu> kapad: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<raptor101> there are many config files here , which one to pastebin ??
<noobler> raptor101 it should be called config.txt
<noobler> raptor101 open your terminal and type "nano /boot/config"
<noobler> then just copy and paste to pastebin
<Arma> hey does anybody know how to take a screenshot when using the live cd?
<liberta> noobler, thank you for reply. problem occurred when just i am using skype
<Toadstool2> i tried firemans suggestion
<Toadstool2> that didnt work either
<raptor101> its empty
<Toadstool2> i think
<Toadstool2> im going to hire an exorcist
<raptor101> no such file as config
<Toadstool2> or switch to fluxbox
<Toadstool2> is fluxbox still a thing?
<liberta> otherwise everything is normal
<noobler> raptor101 sorry! i meant nano /boot/config.txt"
<Arma> hey does anybody know how to take a screenshot when using the live cd for ubuntu?????
<raptor101> no i figured, /boot/config.txt is exactly what i typed
<Arma> nevermind i found it, thank you
<raptor101> in boot directory there config-3.xx-generic files though
<hoerde> Stat -c %N on ubuntu 13 uses ‘’ characters instead of `' characters, is there a way to control the format?
<llutz> raptor101: nano /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<noobler> raptor101 what distro are you using?
<raptor101> ubuntu 13.10 along windows 7
<raptor101> it worked with the config-$
<skinkitten> hi. how can I play a bluray disc? ubuntu 12.04LT
<noobler> raptor101 just to make sure, that resolution is the same one you use in windows 7, Yes?
<hoerde> this stat format difference is breaking serverspec 'be_linked_to' test
<dougl> where do you/we/I chat about ubuntu on tablet (samsung)?
<raptor101> yes
<raptor101> http://pastebin.com/2VjeeQLL
<skinkitten> Anyone can help with a blueray drive? after insert a bluray disc the driver is not recognized, eject doesn't work too. what can I do? running Ubuntu 12.04 LT
<xanux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140080/playing-blu-ray-using-vlc
<noobler> raptor101 ok let's reset the resolution first and then work from there
<hoerde> Can anyone tell me how to get: stat -c %N /etc/blkid.tab to display `/etc/blkid.tab' -> `/dev/.blkid.tab' and not ‘/etc/blkid.tab’ -> ‘/dev/.blkid.tab’
<jpedroza2k> Found a solution to my issue: Updating 10.10 to kernel 3.12 fixed the multiple monitor issue. It appears it was an existing bug in the 3.11 kernel.
<noobler> raptor101 go ahead and type "rm `/.config/monitors.xml"
<hoerde> on ubuntu 10.x
<jpedroza2k> :%s/10.10/13.10/g
<noobler> then can you pastebin or pm me whatever "xrandr" gives you?
<noobler> raptor101 sorry again, this keyboard sucks. i meant type "rm ~/.config/monitors.xml"
<xanux> are you guys trying to fix screen resolution?
<raptor101> http://pastebin.com/jrmyd6xU
<raptor101> xanux yes
<skinkitten> thanks xanux is there something I can do about the drive not ejecting? after inserting a bluray the device is non-existant in the directory and "eject -n" yields eject: unable to find or open device for: 'cdrom'
<xanux> try sudo :S
<raptor101> deleted monitors.xml
<noobler> yes i know
<skinkitten> xanux, pressing the eject button doesn't work too.
<skinkitten> xanux, doesn't work with sudo
<xanux> give me  a min :P
<fossjon> i just set a cron to eject every 5 mins
<Toadstool2> I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!
<Toadstool2> nothing else would get rid of this demon message tray for me
<Toadstool2> except for this
<Toadstool2> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/616/insensitive-message-tray/
<xanux> eject /dev/cdrom
<Toadstool2> insensitive message tray
<iter> skinkitten: umount /dev/cdrom
<Toadstool2> works the best
<Toadstool2> im so happy
<Toadstool2> holy crap you guys
<noobler> raptor101 one sec
<Toadstool2> it took me almost 3 hours to figure this out
<Toadstool2> please pass this message to any other poor souls
<skinkitten> iter, "umount: /dev/cdrom: not found"
<iter> last skinkitten
<iter> whoops
<skinkitten> system doesn't see the drive
<raptor101> take ur time
<xanux> plug the cable in :/
<iter> skinkitten: sudo lshw | grep -i cdr
<Toadstool2> waddup nach0z
<noobler> raptor101 this si going to sound stupid but change the resolutionback to your native (1280 X 720) then try changing the scan setting on your tv to 4:3
<iter> skinkitten:  you can also check sudo dmesg | grep -i cdr
<skinkitten> iter, command is accepted because nothing is being returned
<iter> sounds like you don't have drivers for that drive skinkitten
<raptor101> lol even with 4:3 ratio 720p is cut off, the above taskbat and sidebar are just half visible, no change
<iter> what's the make/model of it
<crazydip> Am I being dumb or is keys.gnupg.net GONE? not good for the default public key repo... redirects to some wordpress blog
<raptor101> although i know for sure it works with 1368x768 cuz it worked on a an older installation with no problems , but once upgraded my screen resolution options are severly limited
<iter> skinkitten: you could also check sudo dmesg | grep ata
<daftykins> *1366x768
<daniel891> hi guys, I have a partition with ubuntu on one disk and i want to move that partition to another disk. is that possible?
<iter> daniel891: of course
<raptor101> daftykins check out the cvt for 1366 768
<iter> does your new disk have data on it?
<daftykins> 'cvt' ?
<daftykins> raptor101: i'm not sure what you're suggesting
<skinkitten> iter, it was working before I tried a blueray disc. The dvd that was in it before ran fine.
<daftykins> *bluray
<noobler> rapotor101 if it works at that resolution you can make it
<raptor101> http://pastebin.com/GUa8XgQp
<daniel891> iter, yes, but I have plenty of space, so I can create new partitions. Ubuntu partition is 100gb and I have 700gb of free space.
<iter> skinkitten: can you check the output of 'sudo dmesg | grep -i atapi' for the make model
<raptor101> but that resolution isnt available under display settings anymore after upgrade
<noobler> xrandr --output HDMI0 --mode 1368x768
<xanux> does your monitor have just scan feature?
<iter> daniel891: will you need to boot from your new disk and is it currently booting something else
<skinkitten> iter, paste.ubuntu.com/6961117
<raptor101> xanux sadly no
<noobler> xanux i was going to ask that and then forgot what i was going to ask until you said it lol
<skinkitten> iter, http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/6961117
<xanux> ohhh noooo
<xanux> :c
<noobler> raptor101 if you execute that code ^^^^ it will only last through that session so you're gonna have to figure out how to autmoate it upon startup. i forgot how to do it
<raptor101> it says cant find mode
<skinkitten> iter, err it works without the www. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961117
<raptor101> addmode perhaps ??
<noobler> try HDMI-0
<noobler> if not, try just HDMI
<noobler> oh wait you said mode...
<Guest20132> hello world
<raptor101> no the HDMI-0 is right, it cannot find HDMI output
<Guest20132> someone know python?
<Thete> Guest20132: Are you wanting to learn it?
<noobler> ok then try opening your xorg.conf file
<Guest20132> Yes just the basics
<skinkitten> iter, xanux ?
<Thete> Guest20132: https://www.edx.org/course/mitx/mitx-6-00-1x-introduction-computer-1498
<xanux> hello
<Thete> Guest20132: I'm starting that tomorrow
<noobler> umm sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thete> Guest20132: If you audit it, it's somewhat free
<noobler> then where modes are put that in
<noobler> guest20132 and thete i would recommend learnpythonthehardway.org
<Guest20132> i will check that out
<Thete> noobler: Is that the same as the book?
<Guest20132> thanks
<Thete> There's a book called that as well that I just bought
<xanux> skinkitten still having problems?
<Guest20132> i have some pdf
<noobler> thete exactly the same and it's free if you use the HTML version
<Thete> oh damn
<Thete> lol
<noobler> lol
<Thete> It's ok, I don't mind having a paper copy of it too
<skinkitten> xanux, yes. how do I get the disc out?
<noobler> it's always good when you don't want to be switching back and forth thete
<xanux> do you have a paper clip
<Guest20132> Python the 3rd edition?
<Thete> noobler: You wouldn't know by chance if the book comes with access to that site by chance?
<iter> skinkitten: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=474552
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 474552 in kernel "ATA bug: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400800 action 0x6 frozen" [High,Closed: wontfix]
<noobler> raptor101 you're going to put it in the subsection "Display" part
<raptor101> i added 1368x 768_60 to xrandr via addmode and used output to display, works lie a charm
<skinkitten> xanux, iter "wodim --devices" returns Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Guest20132> you can download it on tpb
<noobler> awesome :D raptor101
<Guest20132> the pdf
<iter> that's really old too
<Thete> I don't do that
<raptor101> but i know that it will only work for this session so maybe a script for to make it easier ??
<Thete> That stuff is hard work for those guys, I don't mind paying them
<noobler> thete, i'm not sure. i know you can get videos on the site. so unless the book came with a code or something, then probably not.
<Guest20132> thats nice
<raptor101> thnx for all the help though everyon
<dgarstang3> I am having troubles with apt-cacher-ng... specifically it's avoiding the proxy specified in Acquire::http::Proxy on the client.
<noobler> raptor101 i know there's a file you could add it to one sec
<Guest20132> exp on Geany, anyone?
<skinkitten> iter, what am I suppose to do with that? Is that a fix?
<iter> skinkitten: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/965213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965213 in linux (Ubuntu) "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x480800 action 0x6 frozen" [Medium,Invalid]
<raptor101> noobler do u mean xorg ??
<iter> well both of those reports ended up being hardware issues
<noobler> raptor101 probably. haven't done it in a long time
<iter> can you reboot to bios and hit eject while its posting
<alnkpa2> hey, I'd like to use ecryptfs-migrate-home and have two questions: what does "USER really must run ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase(1) or zescrow(1) and record their randomly generated mount passphrase." mean and what happens if I don't? and: will my home dir automatically get decrypted after migration?
<skinkitten> iter, how do I do that?
<iter> skinkitten: does the drive have an eject button? Just reboot and press the button when you see the HP screen
<skinkitten> iter, ok
<raptor101> its fine, i think i can manage from here, thanks for the help though
<dgarstang3> I am having troubles with apt-cacher-ng... specifically it's avoiding the proxy specified in Acquire::http::Proxy on the client.
<noobler> raptor101 i think you add it to /etc/init.d you simply paste the addmod code and then the change resolution code and it should work. i think! and no problem! have a great day/night wherever you are lol
<skinkitten> iter, ok the disc is out
<skinkitten> iter, is there a fix or is this a dead end for the blue ray drive?
<iter> skinkitten: just to be clear, it worked before and then stopped working
<skinkitten> for a dvd iter
<iter> skinkitten: try to reproduce the issue again please
<iter> skinkitten: if it's reproducible = usually software, if it's random = usually hardware
<daniel891> iter, sorry I was bussy with other things. What I'm going to lose if I only save my /home partition and reinstall ubuntu?
<iter> daniel891: depends on what you have saved outside home of course
<iter> daniel891: what's your goal
<nichlas> daniel891: you'll lose stuff like /var/www, /etc/ and so on. but it is not a problem unless you have changed anything in those dirs yourself
<daniel891> nichlas:I'm a php programmer, so I have plenty of things on /var/www Not sure about /etc
<iter> daniel891: if you have the disk space available, why not just save everything
<xanux> Flappy Birds Multiplayer!  :O
<skinkitten> iter, thanks but I'm going to go ahead and work on another issue. Thanks again. xanux thank you for your help.
<iter> cheers
<xanux> :D
<noobler> i hate that game
<xanux> haaha lol me too
<noobler> because i can't get past the first tube
<iter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD-nzHy2DdU
<xanux> im going to make my own clone off flappy birds
<dgarstang3> I am having troubles with apt-cacher-ng... specifically it's avoiding the proxy specified in Acquire::http::Proxy on the client.
<noobler> i was going to make one on scratch for fun yesterday, then decided not to for my computer's safety
<noobler> and because i would make a cheat code where i would knock them down instead of dying
<bekks> dgarstang3: Change the URLs in the clients sources.list to specifically use the apt-cacher-ng server.
<dgarstang3> bekks: That results in an error, "URL seems to be made for proxy but contains apt-cacher-ng port. Inconsistent apt configuration?"
<bekks> dgarstang3: Chaneg the URLs and dont use Acquire::http::Proxy on the client.
<dgarstang3> bekks: Hm
<ljetibo> Hello! Can anyone help me with my network connectivity issues. I was connected to a wireless network before and it worked fine, then my ISP changed the rules and after I connected to wireless I had to connect via the pppoe protocol, I used sudo ppoeconf, followed the tutorial and set that up.
<ljetibo> 2 days ago I log into ubuntu again, and my network icon is now missing, running nm-applet returns an error: "couldn't initialize NMClient". I cannot find the network manager in dash home either. I am currently on a PC and don't know what to do, at all, help appreciated
<bekks> dgarstang3: Thats how it works for me.
<dgarstang3> bekks: spose that should work in theory. I was told yesterday I didn't need to change the client url's at all, and that seemed to work for sources.list, but custom repo's in sources.list.d still bypass proxy. I'll give that a try
<daniel891> if I replace my new /etc file with my old /etc folder, is it going to work?
<iter> daniel891: what's your goal
<bekks> dgarstang3: It works in real life. You just have to change all repo URLs.
<daniel891> iter: I just want to have the same system I have right now but on a new partition.
<dgarstang3> bekks: k
<iter> daniel891: why not just clone the partition over
<bekks> daniel891: Why dont you copy/clone the entire system?
<daniel891> iter bekks is any guide for that? I found a couple but they seem old
<iter> there are lots of ways to clone a partition
<iter> will you be booting from the new disk/partition
<daniel891> iter:I think the boot is in the old disk, I'm not sure.
<Smokey> hi all
<iter> is the system booted up right now
<daniel891> iter:I'm on windows right now, it have his own partition. Should I be on ubuntu?
<iter> lets figure out what you have right now first
<iter> 2 disks, one with windows/ubuntu and one with some data
<daniel891> no, I have 3
<Smokey> can someone help me, with what i think is a routing problem on a vps ?
<iter> can you please describe what you have
<daniel891> The first have only windows and windows apps. The second have a swap partition, 2 ext4 partitions and 1 ntfs partition. The other disk only have 1 NTFS partition.
<iter> ok, and what do you want it to look like when you are done
<ljetibo> Hello! Can anyone help me with my network connectivity issues. I was connected to a wireless network before and it worked fine, then my ISP changed the rules and after I connected to wireless I had to connect via the pppoe protocol, I used sudo ppoeconf, followed the tutorial and set that up.
<ljetibo>  2 days ago I log into ubuntu again, and my network icon is now missing, running nm-applet returns an error: "couldn't initialize NMClient". I cannot find the network manager in dash home either. I am currently on a PC and don't know what to do, at all, help appreciated
<Smokey> I have a vps with two public ip's eth0 and eth0:0. only eth0 is publicly reachable
<iter> Smokey: pastebin 'sudo ifconfig -a && netstat -nr'
<locoloco> Anyone know of an Ubuntu-centric workflow to combine/layer two PDFs onto one another? Basically, want to print a Gnumeric spreadsheet onto a PDF stationary.
<daniel891> iter, I want the 3rd disk to have the same as the 2nd disk. 2ext4 partitions, 1 swap and 1 NTFS.
<Tai> locoloco perhaps ghostscript?
<ohayo> does any body have an idea how to install kali-menu in ubuntu ???
<locoloco> Tai: any leads? How would I go about that operation?
<Smokey> http://pastebin.com/hp8KM6qD
<ohayo> does any body have an idea how to install kali-menu in ubuntu ???
<Smokey> thanks for looking into it...
<ohayo> ?????
<yacc> locoloco: well, xournal and friends all rely on rendering the PDF as an image, plus xournal as such would have an issue with the gnumeric output.
<OerHeks> ohayo, kali is not in our repository's
<xanux> what is a kal?
<xanux> kali*
<yacc> locoloco: can you live with converting the text in the PDF to an Image?
<bekks> xanux: Kali is a linux distribution.
<xanux> ohhh that
<ohayo> <OerHeks> yes but am trying to install it(s tools in my ubuntu
<iter> daniel891: do you have enough free disk to clean off disk 3?
<locoloco> yacc: for general invoicing, letters, estimates etc. I guess the quality wouldn't suffer too much
<daniel891> yes
<ohayo> i searched and i found this http://www.kalilinux.net/community/threads/add-kali-menu-to-other-distro-ubuntu.603/
<iter> daniel891: you could backup all data on disk 3, then clone the entire disk 2 to disk 3
<daniel891> iter:yes
<Tai> say for the kali question, have you tried ppa://wagungs/kali-linux ?
<Smokey> http://pastebin.com/pyGp4FHQ
<iter> daniel891: to clone disk 2 to disk 3 you can use clonezilla-live
<yacc> locoloco: actually for invoicing it would make falsifying the invoice harder (not hard, harder, with text there are tools where you can just replace the parameters of the PDF operators)
<ohayo> <Tai>  NO How ??
<iter> Smokey: I don't see eth0:0 in there at all
<Tai> oh! You go to terminal and type the following:
<daniel891> iter: no sorry, i have free space on 3rd disk to create new partitions, but I don't have any other disk where I can backup the data on the disk.
<Tai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wagungs/kali-linux
<Smokey> i've also put my net interface config up
<Tai> then sudo apt-get update
<Tai> then all of the kali tools should be available to install
<iter> Smokey: your 2nd paste has eth0 and eth1 not eth0 and eth0:0
<iter> Smokey: is that correct?
<Smokey> my bad, that's why it's not showing
<ohayo> <Tai> can i find thhem in software center ???
<Smokey> that's since my last reboot
<Smokey> I've been trying everything
<Tai> you will be after you do that
<k1l> Tai: ohayo be aware that there is no support for 3rd party packages from PPAs
<Tai> oh yeah, sorry, forgot to mention that
<locoloco> yacc: you've got a point there. Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a try. Meantime, hoping Inkscape will add feature to work spreadsheet data.
<Smokey> I'll re do the pastebin again in a min
<Tai> also, no one is liable for anything that's in there
<iter> Smokey: you have only one physical network interface right
<Smokey> rebooting
<Smokey> it's a vps with only one 'virtual' interface
<ohayo> OK thanks a lot
<ljetibo> Hello! Can anyone help me with my network connectivity issues. I was connected to a wireless network before and it worked fine, then my ISP changed the rules and after I connected to wireless I had to connect via the pppoe protocol, I used sudo ppoeconf, followed the tutorial and set that up.
<ljetibo>  2 days ago I log into ubuntu again, and my network icon is now missing, running nm-applet returns an error: "couldn't initialize NMClient". I cannot find the network manager in dash home either. I am currently on a PC and don't know what to do, at all, help appreciated
<iter> Smokey: sounds good, so your OS only has one NIC as far as it knows, so you'll be using eth0 and eth0:0
<Smokey> http://pastebin.com/ih3yQ3nV
<Smokey> yes, that's correct
<Smokey> re did the pastebin
<yacc> locoloco: well, pdfsam might do (or not) what you want.
<iter> Smokey: you can only have one default gateway
<Smokey> yes, I've been reading that alot today.....
<Smokey> one is commented out
<iter> Smokey: currently you have two, so you should comment out the gateway line in eth0:0 and do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Smokey> it would not boot otherwise
<AmbiguousOutlier> I'm running virtualbox on a headless server using VBoxHeadless and then running RemoteBox on my client, when I click Guest Display I get "the remote display server for this guest is not running." How do I enable it?
<yacc> locoloco: pdftk can apply a background watermark => that's exactly what you want.
<Guest6234> Is it possible for one of you to get someone over in the AntiX channel for me
<Smokey> my last pastebin show's only one default gateway
<iter> Smokey: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces with the latest version
<yacc> locoloco: it's only a cmdline tool, so your happyness might vary, for me I like my document workflow as cmdline/scriptable as possible :)
<Smokey> http://pastebin.com/8ysxYGps
<kat_> Now I'm back as kat. Just needed some help with AntiX. How can I get someone to help me over there in that channel?
<distortedvoice> I have a script that runs a counterstike server. This script wont run as root though. I cd to the dir and execute that script with an init script. What do I need to include in my init script to run as a different user?
<iter> Smokey: ok, let's do sudo route del default gw 5.157.82.0 to remove that 2nd one
<Smokey> with two gateway's a reboot waits 2 minutes to bring up network which is not working out
<Synthead> is there an official package for the nvidia-331 driver?
<Smokey> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<iter> Smokey: ok I'm an id10t totally misread that, you currently only have one gw which is OK
<Smokey> ok, that's good to hear ;D
<Smokey> is the problem that traffic needs to be routed from and to eth0:0 for it to be reachable
<ljetibo> Can I reinstall network manager without internet connection? Would that reset current network setup and give me a clean slate?
<locoloco> yacc: pdfsam and pdftk rather large javablobs but might just do the trick.
<Coolmario> Hi
<yacc> locoloco: I know, that sounds cynic, but a newish i7 quad, >16GB RAM plus a quick and big SSD make even Eclipse somehow useable :)
<iter> Smokey: well your VSP provider should be routing packets destined for 5.157.82.80 to your interface appropriately
<Coolmario> How do i pervent overheating on an acer aspire 5517 is there a thing i can install to control the fan speeds to make them go faster to pervent overheating?
<locoloco> yacc: definately prefer cmdline. Looks like pdftk might just do the trick!
<iter> Smokey: do you have console access to the vps? can we try switching the IPs
<Smokey> yea we can
<Smokey> but won't this effect postfix and courier and stuff
<Coolmario> anybody?
<iter> Smokey: well this is a test to see if we can route from outside to your VPS' 2nd IP
<bekks> Smokey: It will affect entire connectivity.
<maysara> Hello, I've a weird problem. the bluetooth doesn't work unless I started up the other system I've on my computer. please help
<iter> Smokey: swap eth0 and eth0:0 in /etc/network/interfaces and do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Smokey> ok, so in /etc/network/interfaces swap out ip's for eth0 and eth0:0
<Smokey> ?
<bekks> Coolmario: If it is overheating, you should clean it. By design, a clean fan is sufficient to cool down the system properly.
<ljetibo> Coolmario: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed but I'd recommend that before anyhting you go to a PC shot to get your PC/laptop cleaned it it's overheating
<iter> Smokey: do that from console
<Smokey> ok, back in a sec
<locoloco> yacc: running barebones ARM setup here based on Hardkernel's Odroid XU platform [ http://hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G137510300620 ]
<Coolmario> bekks the fan is clean
<iter> Smokey: because you will probably lose net connection to the vps doing that
<Coolmario> Its an acer aspire 5517 machine it had acer power mangement install back when it was running win7
<jab3z> Hello! I cannot open telnet console. When I'm passing telnet localhost 6023 insted of getting "Connected to localhost \n >>>" I'm getting "Connected to localhost \n Escape character is '^]'.
<jab3z> What I have to do to get in place ">>>"?
<Coolmario> the process is amd athlon tf-20 and the graphics is ati radeon hd 3200
<Smokey> I don't think network restarting is working, prob needs a reboot ?
<yacc> locoloco: well, 2GB RAM. Guess that would enough if you swap out the Linux kernel.
<yacc> locoloco: :-P
<iter> Smokey: do ifconfig -a again and take a look
<ljetibo> coolmario: I have acer, and even acer says not to use Acer update because it's obsolete, I'll bet you a beer that all it needs is a good clean. Unless of course you've made some adjustments yourself.
<iter> Smokey: did the interfaces swap?
<Okcel> I needed to update the e1000e module (intel ethernet device driver) on Ubuntu server 12.04.4.  I did a make install, rmmod e1000e, modprobe e1000e.  lshw -C network shows the proper driver.  However, when I restart the machine it's still using the older version.  Both the new and old version have the same name, is there a way I can load the new version automatically on startup?
<Smokey> yes
<Coolmario> ljetibo i recently have cleaned the computer though lol
<Smokey> http://pastebin.com/1mQkv0YJ
<iter> Smokey: ok so 80.58 is still available and 82.80 is still unavailable
<maysara> Hello, I've a weird problem. the bluetooth doesn't work unless I started up the other system I've on my computer. please help
<Smokey> I'll reboot
<iter> Smokey: yeah that new paste, they didn't swap
<jab3z> anyone? :(
<Coolmario> ljetibo i am currently on a different newer pc as of right now and gateway live updater works just fine it shows a few updates in it lol I love winodws 8 :3
<Smokey> http://pastebin.com/BzEzznbX
<Smokey> but
<Smokey> I can ssh through hostname
<Smokey> which is bound to the old eth0 address
<yacc> locoloco: somehow don't think that this thing will be running Ubuntu that quickly, ...
<Smokey> so with swaped ip's it is working :S
<iter> Smokey: right so swapping the interfaces didn't break anything
<ljetibo> Coolmario: did you clean it yourself? did you take out the processor, did you change your heat sink or the fan to a retail one, how old is it? oh sory, missread acer for asus
<ljetibo> Hello! Can anyone help me with my network connectivity issues. I was connected to a wireless network before and it worked fine, then my ISP changed the rules and after I connected to wireless I had to connect via the pppoe protocol, I used sudo ppoeconf, followed the tutorial and set that up.
<iter> Smokey: it appears that traffic destined for 82.80 is not making it to your VPS
<ljetibo> 2 days ago I log into ubuntu again, and my network icon is now missing, running nm-applet returns an error: "couldn't initialize NMClient". I cannot find the network manager in dash home either. I am currently on a PC and don't know what to do, at all, help appreciated
<iter> Smokey: I would open a ticket with your VPS provider and ask them to check it
<Smokey> I do not have sla 2 support
<Smokey> but I had a tech look into it today
<Coolmario> ljetibo no i didn't do it myself i took it to a repair shop place to have it cleaned :)
<Smokey> and they told me every thing should be working
<Smokey> iter: thank you so much for looking into it...
<ljetibo> Coolmario: except a malfunctioning fan, the only reason that comes to mind would be that they didn't place it back snugly or they cheaped out on the paste, I would suggest you take it back to the shop
<iter> Smokey: you can try thig
<iter> Smokey: remove the working IP entirely, configure it with only the non working IP and its gateway
<AmbiguousOutlier> I'm running virtualbox on a headless server using VBoxHeadless and then running RemoteBox on my client, when I click Guest Display I get "the remote display server for this guest is not running." How do I enable it?
<Coolmario> ljetibo the repair shop i took it to is one of the best ones around here :P
<iter> Smokey: at that point you should be offline and can go back to the VPS provider and tell them it's offline
<Coolmario> they don't cheap out on anything they use the best of the best
<Smokey> I will try
<Smokey> thanks
<locoloco> yacc: hahaha, surprisingly, it's quite a capable little machine. Running 12.04 (mounting a 2TB ext4 HDD for /home separately over USB3). Won't do fun stuff (high-def video, games etc.) but as a dev rig or for general research, admin work, it's perfect.
<ljetibo> Coolmario: that's a vague description, I do believe they did, and because they're the best of best I'm sure they'll be happy to take it back for another look, software fixing a hardware problem can only end in a disaster. Sry I couldn't be of more help, the link I provided should have more than suffiecient information on how to change fan speeds if it's supported
<ljetibo> Can I get any directions oh how to reinnstall network manager without an internet connection
<jab3z> really no one knows how to run a telnet console?
<Pici> jab3z: is something running that would provide a console interface on port 6023?
<iter> he's connected if he gets "Connected to localhost"
<jab3z> yes, i'm running a spider. yesterday works just fine...
<iter> jab3z: if you hit enter do you get a prompt?
<jab3z> yes, i get a prompt. it's like an empty page. but anything i'm typing and hit enter i get no response
<jab3z> i can't even close it with ^]. just by pressing X button
<iter> jab3z: do you see what you type?
<jab3z> yes
<Pici> jab3z: it sounds like whatever you think is running on port 6023 isn't responding
<yacc> locoloco: yeah, but they don't mention anything but Android, anyway I've got new hardware last month, don't think that the purse string holder will allow for more toys, ...
<jab3z> aha. i'll try a restart
<iter> jab3z: try to restart your spider process
<jab3z> thx
<jab3z> thx iter and Pici
<ljetibo> Hello! I was connected to a wireless network before and it worked fine, then my ISP changed the rules, after wireless I had to connect via the pppoe protocol, I used sudo ppoeconf, followed the tutorial and set that up, worked.
<ljetibo> 2 days ago I log into ubuntu again, and my network icon is now missing, running nm-applet returns an error: "couldn't initialize NMClient". I cannot find the network manager in dash home either. I am currently on a PC and don't know what to do, at all, is it possible to reinstall the entire network manager (without net access), help appreciated
<ljetibo> saaaave me~ :D
<usr13> ljetibo: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<ljetibo> 12.04 LTS
<usr13> ljetibo: I'm pretty sure you can just fix what you have....
<ljetibo> usr13: I would really like that
<usr13> ljetibo: Re-installing applications don't do much in the first place.
<jackbrown> hi there is there anyone that has experience with VNC ?
<bekks> !anyone | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<usr13> ljetibo: (...maybe it does in MS-Windows, but not here... ;)
<ljetibo> usr13: but don't know anything else, tried to follow some of the solutions I found on ask ubuntu, super user etc, none of it really worked
<usr13> ljetibo: We can only give you Ubuntu related advise, I don't think we can fix your network issue.  If you have specific questions we can give answers to, fire away...
<compdoc> jackbrown, a little
<usr13> !pppoe | ljetibo
<jackbrown> compdoc: i need to stream a remote microphone through VNC  do you know how to do that?
<ubottu> ljetibo: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<compdoc> jackbrown, no, I dont use sound for vnc
<yacc> locoloco: for development it misses memory and additional screen connectors.
<jackbrown> compdoc: do you know if there is a way to do that?
<jackbrown> Does anyone know if there is a way to stream the microphone on a remote LAN computer ? (for example via VNC)
<yacc> jackbrown: afaik VNC does not support audio.
<compdoc> jackbrown, no, unfortunately, because I would love to have a mic in the backyard to go with my ip cam
<iter> jackbrown: use teamviewer?
<jackbrown> yacc: is there another way to stream audio ?
<yacc> jackbrown: OTOH some of the Linux Audio output systems like pulse are network capable, at least in theory.
<yacc> jackbrown: RDP?
<jackbrown> yacc: RDP ?
<compdoc> RDP can stream video and audio, but I dont know how
<ljetibo> ubottu: I do not need that, I can't start nm-applet (the default network manager for ubuntu), my network connection icon on the top left is missing and I can't even connect to internet via cable, dual boot everything works fine on win7 so I know it's not hardware, it worked fine for months with pppoe over wlan and then died 2 days ago
<ubottu> ljetibo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jackbrown> yacc: anyway i can access even with SSH shell to my LAN computer
<ljetibo> well, now I feel dumb...
<yacc> jackbrown: what is what you are trying to do?
<jackbrown> yacc: I just need to stream a microphone on a remote computer on my home lan
<usr13> ljetibo: Was nm-applet running before?
<iter> jackbrown: do you need video too? can you use vlc?
<iter> jackbrown: or teamviewer
<jackbrown> iter: I just need audio
<yacc> jackbrown: well, pulse (if setup correctly and that will be a PITA) should be capable of doing that.
<jackbrown> yacc: where can I find a guide to set up pulse  ?
<iter> https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=91996
<yacc> For sessions with audio, I seem to remember that NX supports audio too.
<usr13> ljetibo: Did you *read* https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE ?
<usr13> ljetibo: If not, please do so...
<manlin> cd
<ljetibo> usr13: currently doing so....
<usr13> ljetibo: Ok, good  :)
<jackbrown> yacc: I found a guide to stream audio could you help me please ?
<NfNitLoop> I'm trying to do a VirtualBox Netinst of 10.04LTS x86(32bit) and ...  Well, nevermind, it seems to have sorted itself out. :p
<Chiarot> Gooday all, having a quick permission issue, wondering if I could get a hand, I setup a Ubuntu Server as a local development server, I go apache, php, sql and all that good stuff installed & running no problems, now when I FTP in, the FTP account wasn't pointing to the correct directory, (fixed that) how-ever it doesn't have read / write access to that dir (fixed that as well) I had to reboot
<Chiarot> the server real quick and no it doesn't have permission to do anything in that ftp directory, any ideas?, I've done ls -l and it shows 777 IS set for the files I need to over write, and it even shows my FTP user as owner... still wont let me change a darn thing :(
<NfNitLoop> The installer hung for a couple minutes at downloading installer components.
<NfNitLoop> Chiarot: SOunds like maybe your FTP software is preventing writes?  What error message(s) do you get?
<Chiarot> Response:	250 Directory successfully changed.
<Chiarot> Command:	RMD staff
<Chiarot> Response:	550 Permission denied.
<NfNitLoop> BTW, FTP is awful.  I'd suggest using SFTP or SCP instead.  (WinSCP is good if you need to do the Win->Linux thing.)
<usr13> ljetibo:  Why isn't your router/modem doing the pppoe authentication?
<NfNitLoop> Chiarot: Maybe staff isn't empty?
<Chiarot> never set it up before :(
<jackbrown> I need to find my soundcard /dev     Can anyone help me ?)===
<NfNitLoop> Chiarot: If you have "ssh" installed, it's set up.
<Chiarot> and that dir is empty... (checked it via dir on the server itself)
<NfNitLoop> Chiarot: did you do ls -a to show hidden files?
<Chiarot> don't believe I do, as I have the server asa a PC on my kvm ;)
<Chiarot> and I did not , crap, one moment.
<Chiarot> only shows . and .. :) so it is indeed empty
<NfNitLoop> Hmm.
<NfNitLoop> in the parent directory, what does `ls -ld .` show?
<ljetibo> usr13: My ISP has a weird sense of humour, I am required to connect to a modem which is locked (I can't input username and password in it myself) and then open an dsl connection with my username and password. This of course means that only 1 machine can be connected on 1 username at a time. I don't think that we understand each other well though, I don't even have the network connection icon showing, I have no problems with configur
<Chiarot> drwxrwxrwx 7 ftp root 4096 feb 19 13:24
<ljetibo> usr13: I read that program is called nm-applet and that it has dissapeared for other, but they got it back by just writing nm-applet in terminal
<ljetibo> usr13: when I write that in terminal, I get an error
<ljetibo> usr13: and I couldn't find a similar problem to mine online
<NfNitLoop> Chiarot: Hmmm.  Yeah, I'm stumped.
<NfNitLoop> Chiarot: Maybe check /var/log for FTP error messages?
<ljetibo> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQL5vx9OPrq6jPApRE8b5HwinotsU3Vmrf325e_SGN_oWrpsTSuPA I don't have that network connection icon at all, and can't start it with nm-applet
<NfNitLoop> NfNitLoop: Have to get back to my real job.  Good luck!  :)
<Chiarot> I shall look into this WinSCP thing, see if that works out for me :), back to google I go to figure out how to set that up in ubuntu server :D
<NfNitLoop> Chiarot: "sudo apt-get install ssh".
<NfNitLoop> It's nice because it's pretty much set up out of the box. :D
<Donskoy> how do I change the name of my pc
<locoloco> yacc: tested pdftk and pdfchain (gui)... works perfect adding a watermark type background image to any pdf printouts.
<iter> Donskoy: "sudo echo newhostname > /etc/hostname && /etc/init.d/hostname restart"
<iter> Donskoy: replace newhostname with what you want
<bekks> that command will not work.
<iter> why not?
<bekks> echo newhostname | sudo tee /etc/hostname && sudo /etc/init.d/hostname restart
<bekks> iter: Your command will not work because echo is sudo'ed but > isnt.
<Chiarot> NfNitLoop: You my good sir need to take a break and have yourself a cold one!! worked great :) thanks!
<iter> ah see that's what I get for not using sudo enough
<iter> Donskoy: sudo -s
<lattera> so I'm working on fixing some bugs related to compiling clamav on ubuntu 14.04 (I know, not released, yet)... what's the best way to do this check, but also link in -lm and -lpthread but only if we're on ubuntu 14.04? https://github.com/vrtadmin/clamav-devel/blob/master/configure.ac#L467-L470
<rivstfo> hi everyone if someone help me i will appreciate http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<iter> Donskoy: then "echo newhostname > /etc/hostname && /etc/init.d/hostname restart"
<rivstfo> help me please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<bekks> iter: No.
<iter> bekks: that's odd, seems to work fine here
<iter> or you just hate running anything as root ever?
<bekks> iter: It works doesnt mean it's a good solution ;)
<bekks> iter: you dont need sudo -s for changing the hostname.
<iter> do you need sudo?
<rivstfo> help me pleasee http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<iter> let me answer that for you
<iter> yes
<iter> so does it matter sudo -s vs sudo tee, other than pedantry?
<lvleph> I am getting some unmet dependency problems while using autoremove, could someone help me figure out what is going on. Here is the output from apt-get http://pastebin.com/t3U8vG4X
<iter> no
<usr13> !nomodeset | iter
<ubottu> iter: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> iter: Thats's your point of view, and - in addition - your keyboard is issueing "enter" every few words.
<rivstfo> neeed helppp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<usr13> rivstfo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<usr13> !nomodeset | rivstfo
<ubottu> rivstfo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> rivstfo, Are you ricardo12? this is the black screen issue? Stating this is the way the channel works.
<iter> bekks: actually the "point of view" here is yours, wherin you say < bekks> iter: No. because you have your panties in a bunch over using sudo -s
<iter> bekks: so lets agree to disagree and move on to productive things
<bekks> iter: Well, if you want to take this discussion to my underwear, please stop it in here and join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Beldar> lol
<Guest85825> hello guys
<usr13> iter: (This is not the place for a philosophical debate.)
<Beldar> iter, dissing a experienced user here or anyone cuts down on who will even help you.
<lvleph> I am getting some unmet dependency problems while using autoremove, could someone help me figure out what is going on. Here is the output from apt-get http://pastebin.com/t3U8vG4X
<ikonia> lvleph: looks like it's conflicting with something from another repo
<usr13> lvleph: sudo apt-get -f install
 * iter doesn't feed trolls and is here to help others not look for assistance 
<ikonia> iter: then just be quiet instead of making /me statements
<usr13> lvleph: Could be a ppa issue, (considering what ikonia said).
<lvleph> usr13, unfortunately I have tried that
<lvleph> So, disable all ppas?
<kernellinux> Greetings all!
<kernellinux> Anyone here using the Google Pixel?
<ikonia> looking at some of the versions in that pastebin, looks like a ppa/external repo
<ljetibo> Fixed it! Special thanks to usr13 for the moral support. Any interest in how I did it?
<lvleph> usr13, actually I have no ppa enabled
<lvleph> I upgraded and so they were all disabled.
<ikonia> lvleph: yes, but you've used them before ?
<lvleph> yes
<ikonia> lvleph: they have been enabled before on this system ?
<ikonia> lvleph: right, so disabling doesn't change what has already been installed
<ikonia> lvleph: so the conflict will be with software that you've already install from them
<lvleph> And I am trying to remove it so why I am getting a conflict is baffling
<lvleph> normally you get the conflict on install not removal, ikonia
<ikonia> lvleph: because you've probably had the conflict with packages that either depend or have been superceeded by your PPA packages
<lvleph> and so what am I to do, because I can't even seem to figure out where the conflict is
<ernetas> Hey guys
<ernetas> http://pastebin.com/aS0cTBvG - what could be an explanation for such candidate?
<ernetas> What do the triple stars mean? Installed?
<ikonia> lvleph: it says the conflicts in the pastebin
<ominae> what is the current stable kernel for 13.10?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ominae> thanks
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.17.18 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ikonia> there you go 3.11.0.17.18
<ominae> thank you
<ominae> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.17.18 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<usr13> lvleph: You might try using dpkg-reconfigure
<hewhomust> ominae: uname -r to find your kernel version
<usr13> lvleph: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<OerHeks> ernetas, likely you added a repo > http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-server/5.5/installation/apt_repo.html which is not supported here
<usr13> lvleph: Or specificall on those 4 packages?
<lvleph> specificall? usr13
<usr13> lvleph: dpkg-reconfigure libatk-wrapper-java
<usr13> ... and then the other 33
<usr13> 3 not 33
<ernetas> OerHeks: not 5.5, but yes. I understand that it's not supported. Anyways, fixed now.
<usr13> lvleph: But try -a first
<lvleph> yeah running -a now
<usr13> ok
<usr13> lvleph: You could also try apt-get clean  or autoclean
<lvleph> usr13, yeah I had already tried clean and autoclean
<usr13> lvleph: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<ominae> any one know where i can d/l kernel 3.11.0.17.18. I do see it on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ominae> *dont see it
<Arceye> DOes anyone know who it was that was helping me over the weekend while I had issues with my gfx car ?
<Arceye> card*
<lvleph> usr13, none of this seemed to work
<howy> i was wondering what's the difference between ubuntu and lubuntu and which one is better ???
<Beldar> ominae, In general what you need is not supported here, however an argument as to why you need this is to your benefit. With details on your release....etc
<usr13> lvleph: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Arceye> howy, as far as I am aware * I am a linux newbie ) they are both the same with different front ends
<lvleph> dist-upgrade should work too usr13?
<ominae> Beldar: 13.10 - 3.14 was installed on a machine and now it is having problems. I want to roll it back to the latest stable kernel for 13.10
<Beldar> ominae, Were the previous kernels removed?
<ominae> yep
<usr13> lvleph: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Beldar> ominae, Ah, that is a good reason, I'm not up on kernel installs so someone can help.
<lattera> so in ubuntu, libcheck links fine if I use clang, but not if I use gcc
<lattera> because screw consistency
<lvleph> usr13, and then?
<lvleph> I am guessing purge all ppas?
<usr13> howy: If better to you means more effecient, (as in using less system resources to run), then lubunt or xubuntu is a good choice for you.
<usr13> lvleph: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<nomad__> anyone here have any experience with xfreerdp on ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Running 13.10 64-bit here with the OS on a 60 GB SSD. I can not seem to get TRIM support enabled even though I read through quiet a few instructions on how to get it to work by default at startup.
<DrGrov> My OS feels a bit "sluggish" from time to time, a minor but clear downgrade to what it was performing once it was new.
<Beldar> DrGrov, You want a cron? or just at start up?
<Beldar> you can run it from the cli
<DrGrov> Beldar: That is a good question, what is your opinion on that?
<DrGrov> Beldar: What would be better?
<Beldar> DrGrov, I have 4 OS on my 256 SSD, I reboot often, so I have it as the last command after a update/upgrade
<usr13> nomad__: http://www.freerdp.com/
<Beldar> I use apt and run update/upgrade everyday pretty much DrGrov
<DrGrov> Beldar: I do the updates as well on a daily basis, I always check on startup if there is anything that needs to be upgraded.
<Beldar> DrGrov, here is the command I run it includes the daily of the dev. sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-fast update ; sudo apt-fast -y dist-upgrade ; dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ; zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync ; sudo fstrim -v /
<Beldar> and lists my installed packages
<Beldar> I have no seperate home as well
<DrGrov> Beldar: Okay, so can I do this trimming from a terminal and get it automatically in as a cron at startup?
<Beldar> DrGrov, A cron will run it as you set it up, I'm not sure on a startup run, I just use the update to trim myself.
<John_John_> i am new to linux. i have downloaded google chrome as a .deb from the official site. now how do i install this ?
<DrGrov> Beldar: Okay. I kind of would like it to do it automatically at startup or shortly there after. Somewhere before I get the login screen.
<Beldar> DrGrov, this is the link I use to set up my rim as well. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<whereo> How to use ubuntu as root like backtrack   ???
<koubry02> Hi eveyone !
<Beldar> trim*
<ikonia> whereo: you don't
<DrGrov> Beldar: Ok, thank you. Will look into that.
<whereo>  <ikonia> WHy ???
<justit> hello, have the some problem: connection editor(kde) don't save new just created connections. Just empty after save.
<ikonia> whereo: because that's not how the ubuntu security model is setup
<justit> Does anybody know what is the problem?
<whereo> <ikonia> Do you mean there is no way ??
<iter> justit: permissions?
<iter> whereo: there's a way of course
<koubry02> Guys, i need a little help, i bought a domain name and i want to link to my machine to use like a hostname
<ikonia> whereo: I mean you're not meant to
<whereo>  <iter> How
<iter> whereo: sudo passwd root
<nomad__> usr13: I posted a message on #freerdp, but I don't think anyone uses that channel anymore, which is why I posted here after having no success on their website.
<ikonia> iter: please don't push that
<ikonia> iter: it's locked account for a reason
<Beldar> DrGrov, Cool, Trim can be run at start up I suspect, I would check if that is the best time is all, and really how often it may be needed, and be careful with a "cause" and effect on your sluggish effect
<darkgray> Hello, hiyo. I'd like to use DHCP on eth0 but also use google's DHCP servers primarily. How do I configure my machine to put 8.8.8.8 above the DHCP provided DNS servers?
<Beldar> In other words don't assume a cause is all
<rivstfo> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=
<darkgray> err
<ikonia> darkgray: googles dhcp servers ?
<darkgray> DNS servers, not DHCP.
<Donskoy> iter, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961874/
<ikonia> darkgray: so what's the problem
<whereo> <iter> but this is for changing password  isn it ??
<ikonia> rivstfo: please just post your question, not links
<jpds> Google's DHCP servers.
<iter> darkgray: edit /etc/resolv.conf and put nameserver 8.8.8.8 at the top
<ikonia> iter: that will get over written
<darkgray> iter: But ... doesn't it get overwr--
<ikonia> iter: no no no
<Beldar> rivstfo, state the actual issue.
<DrGrov> Beldar: True, but the computer is so new so there is not other possibility. Hardware is not the issue.
<ikonia> darkgray: just set the dns servers offered by your dhcp server to googles
<ikonia> darkgray: you own the dhcp server, so you can tell it to push out what you want
<rivstfo> i cant enter in my ubuntu and i cant change partition to reinstall my windows again.................
<darkgray> I do?
<whereo> <iter> but this is for changing password  isn it ?? i want to login as root
<Beldar> DrGrov, hmm could be swapping....etc many variables.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Never seen it swapping at all. Not according to when checking with htop at least.
<ikonia> darkgray: well, I assume you do, perhaps wrongly
<Beldar> whereo, Ubuntu is not designed to run in root, you can mess up permissions doing it.
<Arceye> rivstfo, if you boot from windows boot cd/dvd you can configure your partitions
<darkgray> I have "iface eth0 inet dhcp\n\n\t dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" in my /etc/network/interfaces, but the DHCP-provided servers are put above google's in resolv.conf when it boots.
<darkgray> I'd like google to have priority.
<rivstfo> i used pen drive boot ... :(
<juppi> hello, im trying to boot trisquel from a live usb stick but my bootloader doesn't allow any boot except the already existing ubuntu. how can I boot manually from the usb?
<ikonia> darkgray: why are you putting it in the interfaces file
<John_John_> guys ????
<jpds> darkgray: Then that's not where you put the server settings.
<ikonia> darkgray: network manager should control this by default
<Donskoy> how do I remove the icon launchers
<darkgray> Why would I want server settings?
<John_John_> how do i install a .deb package ?
<Beldar> DrGrov, Cool, I was just pointing out, which I think you are already using, a logical scientific method is all.
<Arceye> rivstfo, for windows ?
<jpds> darkgray: You go and edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf or NetworkManager.
<dwarder> i just inserted a usb webcam into my linux box, dmesg says that it is recognized and it is using a driver, how do i get still images from it?
<jpds> darkgray: And tweak the "prepend domain-name-servers" line.
<darkgray> jpds: All right.
<darkgray> (this is ubuntu server, so no ui)
<darkgray> gui anyway.
<ikonia> the simple solution would be to change the dns servers on the dhcp server so that everyone gets it
<Beldar> juppi, Not supported here.
<rivstfo> for ubuntu  now i cant even do updates cant enter in ubuntu and i cant change partitions to use my windows 7 again :(((((((((((
<darkgray> ikonia: I'm not in charge of my ISP.
<iter> lol
<ikonia> darkgray: ah, so it's your ISP dhcp
<iter> "the simple solution is to ask your ISP to update their DHCP"
<DrGrov> Beldar: Yes, thanks for still letting me know that. It can be forgotten from time to time :)
<boyan> hello dudes
<iter> edit resolv.conf and make it immutable
<ikonia> iter: no
<jpds> iter: No.
<ikonia> iter: how many times "no"
<Beldar> juppi, They have a small channel #trisquel
<iter> you all want to make it so complicated, he just wants to use goog dns
<jpds> iter: Yes.
<ikonia> iter: yes, and updating the dhclient.conf is the right way
<jpds> iter: So have him fix it properly in dhclient.conf.
<ikonia> iter: not breaking his system
<juppi> I'm using ubuntu gnome 13.10 and i want to boot manually from usb via terminal or sth
<darkgray> What's the format on dhclient.conf's prepend thing? Comma-separated? Spaces?
<rivstfo> Arceye can u help mee???
<iter> prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4;
<darkgray> Thanks.
<Arceye> I can't help you with the linux side ( I am a noob ) but, did you install the ubuntu to run as dua boot with windows ?
<OerHeks> rivstfo, you cannot change partitions that are in use, boot live cd and use gparted to change partitions
<rivstfo> i cant do that i just can do alt+f2 and write some commands
<jhutchins> Arceye: There are usually so many conversations going on at once it's hard to track who's talking to who.  It helps to prepend the username.  Try typing the first three letters then hitting Tab.
<Arceye> jhutchins,  I generally do, sorry just forgot
<jhutchins> Arceye: np.
<rivstfo> OerHeks: i cant do that what i only can do is ... use alt+f2 and write some commands
<jhutchins> rivstfo: Look for a "terminal" in the applications menu; I think it's under "System".
<Arceye> rivstfo,  do you have a ubuntu live cd?
<rivstfo> Arceye: no only have pen drive bootable
<jhutchins> rivstfo: You can also try Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get a console login.
<Beldar> rivstfo, Install gparted and take a screen shot put it in a imagebin of it so we can see the HD
<Arceye> rivstfo, if you boot from the pen drive you should be able to get enough to run gparted
<jhutchins> Beldar: He's not trying to alter his partitions, he's trying to get the system to boot back to windows.
<rivstfo> dude enter in this site all of u want to help and u will understand my situation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<Beldar> jhutchins, Yeah really hard to tell at least for me what the issue is, a ton of discombobulated posts.
<jhutchins> rivstfo: That's something about reinstalling ubuntu and getting a black screen.
<Beldar> rivstfo, STOP posting links, that is not kosher here. State what the issue are one at a time, in the order of importance!!!
<jhutchins> Beldar: If you go back to the first post it's him explaining the problem.  Links to forums and pastebins are kosher.
<jhutchins> rivstfo: So is the system booting at all now?
<Beldar> jhutchins, Even you question there last post, yes links are helpful when an organized manner is used.
<Beldar> their*
<rivstfo> Beldar: sorry but my problem its quite simple here dont need to spam my problem all over again just need someone help me...
<Beldar> rivstfo, State it then
<jorvis> Using openconnect via the network manager, it connects but doesn't seem to respect the "Additional DNS servers" I put in the configuration.  They aren't written to resolv.conf, though the search domain is.  Has anyone dealt with this?
<rivstfo> jhutchins: bro i cant do reinstall because its just quite
<rivstfo> Beldar: if u can help me i will appreciate http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<Beldar> !nomodeset | rivstfo this was posted for your already
<ubottu> rivstfo this was posted for your already: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rivstfo> i tried nomodeset dont work!!!
<Beldar> rivstfo, Then you should have stated that to the person who gave you that link to begin with or the channel.
<mr-fool> I am trying to install the driver for the printer samsung ml-2165, and everything installed successfully and I added my printer int he printer setting but it only prints a page at a time, I can't print multiple pages
<Beldar> !pt | rivstfo
<ubottu> rivstfo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mr-fool> anyone?
<mr-fool> btw, so my old account on the ubuntu forum is deleted?
<mr-fool> since they change the login to sso
<Xuisce1> hi
<agenteo> hi, I am on 12.04, installed postgres 9.1, removed from init.d, I am seeing the weird FATAL:  could not open file "pg_xlog/000000010000000000000001" (log file 0, segment 1): on a pg_ctl init -D folder. I am executing that not as the postgres user, if I am the postgres user the problem doesn't exist. I looked around but couldn't find the root cause of it, any idea? Thanks
<mr-fool> I am trying to install the driver for the printer samsung ml-2165, and everything installed successfully and I added my printer int he printer setting but it only prints a page at a time, I can't print multiple pages
<lvleph> usr13, it all came down to a package requiring a very specific libtiff
<ricardooo> i enter in this chat again ?? damn
<DwarfDefender> is it somehow possible to make single application use vpn connection? i wish all system be clear, however i want firefox to be shuffling data throught vpn, is that possible?
<lvleph> usr13, I used sudo apt-get install libtiff5=4.0.2-4ubuntu3 and now things work
<Jordan_U> DwarfDefender: Configure VPN settings within Firefox itself then.
<Beldar> mr-fool, Your account is still there ask in #ubuntuforums is the driver you used from samsung or the ubuntu repos?
<mr-fool> Beldar: try both already
<Beldar> mr-fool, Have you done a restart after installing either?
<mr-fool> Beldar: you have to?
<justit> The other problem: i've added new connections with editor, but they are not in list of available connections. Network manager as root.: http://i.imgur.com/RJKMxjy.png
<mr-fool> it did not prompt me to restart but I will give it a sec
<Beldar> mr-fool, I have printing in ubuntu to at times need this is all, an easy check.
<agenteo> sorted, the problem was I was pg_ctl on a samba share
<gmachine_24> greetings earthings. I back up my install using tar - as in $sudo tar -cvpzf backup2.tar.gz . . . how would I change this so I would have the day/month/year in every file name - so that it would change every day? Thanks.
<gigo1980> hi all. i have a problem with an softraid. it resync a very long time. how can i stop it ?
<mr-fool> rstarted
<mr-fool> still no goal
<bekks> gigo1980: If you stop it, you have a broken raid.
<gigo1980> if it is broken i have to resync it again
<sd1074_> Hi all. I am trying to install 32bit libs on a 64bit ubuntu 12.04. $sudo apt-get install libicu48:i386 wants to remove a whole bunch of packages to proceed. I assume there is a conflict between 64 and 32 libs. How is that possible, and how to reslove it?
<sd1074_> multiarch-support is installed
<gmachine_24> OK, never mind. I found it. Thanks anyway.
<gigo1980> at the moment it has the state resync 91% and will take 1 week to finish
<sd1074_> other 32bit libs are installed
<sd1074_> but some 32bit libs (like libicu48:i386) dont want to get installed
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys how can I file proper bug reports when something such as cedarview tail graphic drivers fail to install on new kernel upgrades? I post on the forums but I think I am posting in the wrong sections, or not filing proper bug reports.
<Ampelbein> sd1074_: I guess that library hasn't been modified for multiarch in 12.04
<usr13> !bug | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Are those drivers from Ubuntu, or are they from a third party?
<sd1074_> Thanks for your reply, Ampelbein. Do you mean that 32bit libs for 64bit systems are different from 32bit libs for 32bit systems?
<gigo1980> or is it posible to throtle the resync for all devices in the softraid
<Diplomatico> Hello is it possible to make two partitions in a pen drive and install permanently Lubuntu in one of them?
<usr13> Diplomatico: Yes
<Beldar> Diplomatico, Sure
<Ampelbein> sd1074_: No, but the library package has to be modified to allow coinstability of 32 and 64 bit libraries. For example a multiarch enabled library goes to /usr/lib/<ARCH-TRIPLET> instead of /usr/lib. This conversation has to be done manually.
<Ampelbein> sd1074_: For icu, this has been done here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu/4.8.1.1-12ubuntu1 - released in Saucy.
<Ampelbein> sd1074_: (13.10)
<sd1074_> I actually tried to manually copy the 32bit libs from another machine into a separate folder. After updateing LD_LIBRARY_PATH I was actually able to run the app.
<rabbel> Hey guys ... I have a little question. I'm trying to do preseeding for Ubuntu Precise Server. I've already managed to do it this way (with debian of course): http://www.wallix.org/2011/11/02/automatic-installation-of-debian-squeeze-from-a-usb-flash-drive/ ... Is there a way to use the same method for Ubuntu? I've found the needed files for this here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media. I'm trying t
<rabbel> It would be awesome if one of you guys push me in the right direction :)
<Ampelbein> sd1074_: Well, yeah, that works. In a way. But can break hilariously when you upgrade to 14.04 ;)
<sd1074_> Ampelbein, I cannot upgrade to a new ubuntu. We currently support our project on 12.04.
<Diplomatico> Thank you usr13, Beldar.
<Jordan_U> rabbel: Your first message was cut off at "I'm trying t". Also, #ubuntu-server may be more helpfule.
<sd1074_> Is there any other way to work this problem around?
<Jordan_U> s/le/l/
<rabbel> Oh, lol, thanks Jordan_U :P 3 lines missing ...
<sd1074_> except keeping those shared libs in a separate folder?
<Ampelbein> sd1074_: You could look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/148072565/icu_4.8.1.1-12_4.8.1.1-12ubuntu1.diff.gz to see how this package got prepared for multiarch and adapt it for the version in 12.04. But that is kinda unsupported here.
<mr-fool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206567&p=12933947#post12933947
<mr-fool> bump
<sd1074_> Ampelbein, so, most likely the problem then  is that it just wants to install into the same dir s the 64bit version. Maybe I can just tell apt-get where to install it?
<Jordan_U> sd1074_: You could install this app in a chroot.
<ricardooo> i need everyones help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: Please at least provide a summary of your problem in-channel.
<ricardooo> waiting for network configuration [problem] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371
<sd1074_> Jordan_U, thanks, for the idea.
<Jordan_U> sd1074_: You're welcome.
<ricardooo> waiting for network configuration [problem] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371
<riccardo_> Hi , I-m having issues with this command $ sudo efibootmgr -v
<p30n> hey all, quick question: is it easy to get netflix working in ubuntu and more specifically in a xbmc interfaced ubntu? :)
<riccardo_> I received this error fatal could-t open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables Try modprobe efivars as root
<riccardo_> any idea how to fix?
<xauth> riccardo_: efibootmgr works only if you've booted using efi.
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: You probably aren't booted via UEFI. Are you booted via a LiveCD/USB or an installed system?
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: yes via USB
<riccardo_> I booted from Ubuntu 13.10 but win7 is corrupted
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: How did you prepare the USB drive for booting?
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: with some software to do that ...
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: What software? What iso image did you use?
<riccardo_> I tried to put more details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206488&p=12933887#post12933887
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: something called universall i use 13.10 iso man
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: reboot, go to your BIOS, re-enable uefi (secure boot) and then reboot to your usb
<Donskoy> iter, how do I change the hostname? I used your command but forgot what it was and now its newhostname
<bodhi_zazen> Donskoy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<Jordan_U> bodhi_zazen: UEFI != Secure boot, you can have UEFI without secure boot.
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: uefi? where is that???
<bodhi_zazen> If you do not edit both files you will break sudo
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: 32 or 64 bit?
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: 64 bits
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: it is a setting in your bios
<bodhi_zazen> Jordan yes, but in the bios it is usually listed under secure boot
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: where i find that?? wich column
<bodhi_zazen> depends on the bios, boot
<Psil0Cybin> usr13, Thank you so much...What would be the next steps other than filing bugs? is there any steps in diagnosing video card issues when installing/upgrading new kernels that are recommended using sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: looks like this - http://www.top-password.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/disable-UEFI.jpg
<ponyofdeath> hi, I am trying to ship all logs to a tcp port for logstash with : *.* @@127.0.0.1:5544 in 34-logstash.conf. when i do a tcp dump i am not seeing any traffic on that port. any ideas?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: which video card drivers are you using?
<Psil0Cybin> the issue is with my ascer aspire one, it using cedarview tail graphic, I do not have that laptop on me at the moment I guess I will pop in after with it ikonia but I can actually link you to the issue I posted on ubuntu forum]s
<Psil0Cybin> because it has my jockey log
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: which video card drivers are you using?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: are they from the official ubuntu repos or external sites/repos
<Psil0Cybin> offical repos
<riccardo_> I have these options BOOT mode  1- Legacy 2- Uefi Hybrid with CSM 3 - UEFI Native without CSM  .. ?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: ok, so they should load on kernel updates if they come from the official repos
<bodhi_zazen> uefi with CSM
<xauth> riccardo_: browse around this site for clarity on UEFI boot: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: i just have something like legacy in advanced options "legacy usb support" [enabled]
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: you do not want legacy boot
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, this is my issue, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206432
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: so i need to put it disabled??
<bodhi_zazen> you need uefi, lol
<Psil0Cybin> It will not install the cedarview trailer driver with the new kernel anmd when I go to additional drivers, it says i can reinstall it but than it states it cannot install
<Psil0Cybin> and to check my jockey log ikonia
<xauth> uefi = bios the next generation.
<justit> hi! I've added new vpn connections with editor, but they are not in list of available connections in network manager plugin. Network manager as root.
<xauth> uefi can have compatibility support to boot as bios used to.
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: i dont have ur options in boot column dudee
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps you can take a look at my post ikonia "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206432"
<dgarstang3> Anyone using apt-cacher-ng?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: just reading it
<xauth> that compatibility support is called Compatibility Support Mode - CSM.
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: "riccardo_	I have these options BOOT mode 1- Legacy 2- Uefi Hybrid with CSM 3 - UEFI Native without CSM .. ?"
<bodhi_zazen> you want option 2
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: what version of ubuntu is it ?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04 LTS
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: man im another ricardo look the name lol
<ricardooo> waiting for network configuration [problem] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: there is your problem could not find module fglrx_experimental
<bodhi_zazen> too many ricardo's
<xauth> UEFI has a feature called secure boot. You can use it (usually when booting windows), or you can do without. For linux, you usually do without.
<ricardooo> waiting for network configuration [problem] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: spoke too soon, ignore that
<bodhi_zazen> xauth: you can boot linux with secure boot enabled as long as you are not using custom drivers
<ricardooo> waiting for network configuration [problem] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371
<OerHeks> ricardooo, fuzzy postings, what is your actual issue? black screen as in the last post?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: so the core issue appears to be that cedarview_gfx is not in your kernel
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: where did you get the cedarview_gfx module ?
<riccardo_> I tried to boot Ubuntu with UEFI with CSM  but sudo efibootmgr -v has always same error
<ricardooo> OerHeks: NO DUDE MY PROBLEM ITS I CANT DO ANYTHING BECAUSE UBUNTU AND NOW MAYBE ILL NEED TO BUY ANOTHER DISK IF I WANT GET THIS NORMAL
<bodhi_zazen> riccardo_: then try to boot with UEFI and CSM disabled
<ikonia> ricardooo no need for caps
<ricardooo> ikonia: i need help and no one cares.....
<ikonia> ricardooo: I care less when you type in caps, others will too
<ricardooo> ikonia: if i didnt use caps u dont even say something to me lool
<ikonia> ricardooo: now I'll ignore you
<ikonia> I just joined the channel so hadn't seen you post before
<riccardo_> bodhi  I have also SecureBoot option
<ricardooo> ikonia: bye
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: it would help if you gave a better description of your problem. At any rate, see this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: Is English your first language?
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: if that fails, you need to then identify your hardware (video card)
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: no bro
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, I got the module from older kernels, when I installed the computer it came with cedarview available in additional drivers, so I nstalled it through there using other kernels successfully.
<Psil0Cybin> do you think I can remove the new kernels and just try again? to upgrade?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin nah, I think I see a few things wrong here
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: looks like the PAE extension is a bit of a problem in the kernel name
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: an interesting overview here http://askubuntu.com/questions/300208/cannot-install-cedar-tail-drm-in-dkms-format-on-ubuntu-running-on-a-netbook
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, oh, so do you think this is something that can be fixed later? I am going to read that link right now, thank you! Thank you for helping me diagnose this issue/taking the time to look at it.
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: i will try nomodset doesnt work i will see others
<kernellinux> What's going on guys?
<|PiP|> is it possible to do ssh login that requires both a key and password?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: give me a nudge when you have time, I think this an be fixed, but I think we'll also need to log a bug to get it fixed properly
<ikonia> "can" be fixed
<ikonia> |PiP|: put a password on the key
<ikonia> |PiP|: then you need the key+the keypassword
<bodhi_zazen> |PiP|: not at the same time, you can log in with a key, and the key may have a password, or you can log in with password authentication, or if password authentication is enabled, it will fall back to pw if your key fails
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: Ok. It's hard to understand the posts you've made here and on ubuntuforums. It would help if you properly capitalized your sentences and ended them with periods, as well as otherwise using proper punctuation. Could you please try to summarise your entire problem, using proper capitalization and punctuation? Also, there are Ubuntu IRC channels for many languages, so you can likely get help in your native language as well.
<|PiP|> bodhi_zazen: hmm okay. i wanted to be able to rotate the password periodically without having to change the key
<bodhi_zazen> |PiP|: you can change the password on the key
<Psil0Cybin> D ikonia, I do not have the laptop on me right now, could I perhaps come back online later tonight with the proper laptop if you are on and you can help me? if Not i will wait untill it is convinent for you, it isnt like an emergency but it would be amazing to debug the issue :D
<whitehat> have a gigabyte 970A-d3 mobo.all sata 6 mobo ports populated. have SiI 3214 4port sata card. fstab refers to all drives on mobo with UUID.however, when I plug hard drives in 4port card, they are mounted first and mappings get messed up. ideas? running ub 13.10
<Psil0Cybin> so I can also learn how to file proper bug reports  :D
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: sure
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: portuguese people sucks they are all lazy
<ricardooo> 1
<|PiP|> bodhi_zazen: but would i have to update my servers? im using Amazon EC2 ubuntu images that use an ssh key that they've created
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, thank you, you rock..
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: i think I see the problem, so this can be worked out
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps can you post any answers you have for me on the forums so i can review it later?
<Psil0Cybin> even if you are offline :D
<Psil0Cybin> so i can give you offical thanks
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: not quite that easy, as we'll need to work it through on your setup
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: need to make sure I understand what's going on
<bodhi_zazen> |PiP|: no, see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ssh-changing-passphrase/
<Psil0Cybin> alright ikonia so i will wait till i am home and ill message you if you are online so i can provide more information.
<riccardo_> bios option UEFI without CSM give an error  no bootable image found
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I'm sure you'll catch me at some point in the next 24 hours
<Psil0Cybin> amazing, ikonia you are a saint.
<|PiP|> bodhi_zazen: awesome thanks a lot
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: lets fix it first before praising
<Jordan_U> riccardo_: Are you booting via USB or CD? Which iso did you use? If USB, what program did you use to make the USB drive bootable?
<Vivekananda> hey guys what is a good pdf reader in the repos ? I found okular but it wants me to download the entire kde desktop for it
<riccardo_> Hi, I am booting from harddisk ubuntu desktop 13.10 at 64bit
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: Please don't insult entire nations of people in this channel.
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: im portuguese i know what im doing...
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to run a RDP style server on Ubuntu that you use a web page to interface with it?
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: Such comments are not acceptable in this channel, period. If you can't respect this channel's guidelines then you will be asked to leave.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | ricardooo
<ubottu> ricardooo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: ok ok sorry
<jhutchins> jeeves_moss: RDP being Remote Desktop Protocol?
<bodhi_zazen> jeeves_moss: what are you looking for ? something like VNC with a web client ?
<bodhi_zazen> jeeves_moss: guacamole? http://guac-dev.org/
<AmbiguousOutlier> how do i seamlessly connect to a virtualbox via remotebox?
<klafy> How to enable root in Lubuntu ????
<willwh> sudo su
<willwh> ;/
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bodhi_zazen> +1 ubottu
<trism> Vivekananda: it's alot but it isn't the whole desktop, I use okular on unity here with no problems
<klafy> <ubottu> links please
<bodhi_zazen> AmbiguousOutlier: IMO easiest method is ssh -X and forward a panel (xfce panel works well, kde panel also). If you need a X server on windows use xming
<Pici> !root | klafy
<ubottu> klafy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bodhi_zazen> klafy: use sudo -i for a root shell, gksu or similar for x apps, depends on version of ubutnu
<riccardo_> I tried to boot also from USB but command sudo efibootmgr -v is not working
<jeeves_moss> jhutchins, yes.  I would like to run an application on a RDP style server (since there is no web interface for the GUI), but we don't want to give the end user access to RDP.  We need to control the access to it as if it was a web page;.
<klafy> <ubottu> I want to login as root like in  backtrack
<Vivekananda> trism but it is like 200mbs of download
<Pici> klafy: This isn't the backtrack channel.
<Vivekananda> that is bad
<Vivekananda> no ?
<Pici> !backtrack | klafy
<ubottu> klafy: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ricardooo> waiting for network configuration [problem] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: ur site didnt work :(
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: your graphics card is not supported, what graphics card do you have ?
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: I asked you to please rephrase your entire problem using proper capitalization and punctuation. I think if you do so you will get a better response.
<klafy> <ubottu> am not asking about those distro i am using Lubuntu and I want to know how to login as root !!
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: lspci | grep VGA
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: i use toshiba with amd ati radeon 2400 HD
<ejuan> klafy, sudo su -
<Pici> klafy: You just said backtrack.
<Jordan_U> klafy: Logging in as root isn't supported. Why do you want to do so?
<jhutchins> klafy: root login is disabled.  Is that not adequately clear?  Follow the link above for how to use sudo instead.
<Jordan_U> Pici: They want to use Ubuntu the way they used backtrack, in the sense of logging in as root.
<Pici> Jordan_U: oh.
<ricardooo> Jordan_U:  if u cant see my problem is i cant enter in ubuntu so i cant change my partition disk to NTFS to come back to my windows 7 as i can see this ubuntu are all full errors and bugs and im not pro in this to understand it all
<Jordan_U> ricardooo: Do you know how what it means to capitalize the first word in a sentence?
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: your card is not supported http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<ricardooo> Jordan_U: no but i know what is capital
<bodhi_zazen> you can try Ubuntu 12.04 or get an alternate video card or complain to ATI
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen:  so i need to try install that to change my partition get back to my windows 7??
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen:  to get back to*
<bodhi_zazen> Well, getting back to windows and your problem booting ubuntu "ricardooo	waiting for network configuration [problem] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371" are probably unrelated
<krababbel> ricardooo: you need to 'fixmbr' with a Windows boot disc to get back to Windows like it was before Ubuntu.
<ricardooo> krababbel: fixmbr? how i use that? can u give me some good tutorial please??
<SweetGuM> does someone have a fileice survey remover for ubuntu? (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask)
<AmbiguousOutlier> can i ask ssh -X  forward the entire gnome-desktop
<bodhi_zazen> ricardooo: http://windows7themes.net/how-to-fix-mbr-in-windows-7.html
<bodhi_zazen> AmbiguousOutlier: yes you can, but if you are going to do that I suggest FreeNX
<Jordan_U> AmbiguousOutlier: Yes, but you probably won't like the performance.
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: man i love you
<ricardooo> bodhi_zazen: no homo
<ejuan> AmbiguousOutlier, ive done that before on 100mbit lan, performance was not bad.
<hatchetjack> hey if I want to partition my disk which version installer do I need
<bodhi_zazen> AmbiguousOutlier: the other option is Xephyr - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620003 and http://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/06/24/nested-x-servers-with-xephyr/
<hatchetjack> is there still an alternate install disk?
<bodhi_zazen> hatchetjack: any of the desktops will do
<hatchetjack> bodhi_zazen: last time I tried the 13.10 installer it auto partitioned my disk and I lost my data
<jhutchins> bodhi_zazen: Thanks, bookmarked that.
<hatchetjack> bodhi_zazen: you got to give special options to be able to partition?
<jhutchins> hatchetjack: Dual boot is an option for most of the installers, but you have to pay attention.
<bodhi_zazen> hatchetjack: you have to take care at the partitioning part of the installer and pay attention to what it is doing
<tripelb> my 12.04 gets errores and needs reboot.... experienced an internal error. system program problem. up to date on updates. 3 pages of "details"
<hatchetjack> bodhi_zazen: okay does the installer have a vnc option?
<bodhi_zazen> jhutchins: glad you liked the link, which one ?
<jackbrown> Hello could anyone help me to find my dev/ soundcard ?
<bodhi_zazen> hatchetjack: not that I know of
<dwarder> is mjpg_streamer hdd intensive?
<dwarder> i want to run it on my flash drive
<jhutchins> bodhi_zazen: Win7 MBR fix.
<bodhi_zazen> jackbrown: ls /dev/snd perhaps
<jhutchins> jackbrown: /dev/dsp?
<bodhi_zazen> jackbrown: you can also try `aplay -l`
<jhutchins> jackbrown: What are you really trying to do?
<jackbrown> ok bodhi_zazen i try
<jackbrown> jhutchins: i need to stream sound from a lan laptopt to another via SSH
<jackbrown> bodhi_zazen: are u there ?
<jhutchins> jackbrown: I believe pulseaudio has a way to do that.
<jhutchins> jackbrown: You can use ssh tunneling for stream or other audio protocols.
<jackbrown> jhutchins: you know how ?
<jackbrown> jhutchins: is there a guide to do that?
<jhutchins> jackbrown: Haven't had the occasion to try, sorry.
<jackbrown> jhutchins: can u help me to do that ? on internet I found this command  " ssh <username>@192.168.1.2 'dd bs=1k if=/dev/audio' > /dev/audio "
<jhutchins> jackbrown: I see some promising results on google from "pulse forward audio"
<jhutchins> jackbrown: THat doesn't look likely.
<jackbrown> ok
<bodhi_zazen> jackbrown: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6192/stream-audio-over-ssh
<jackbrown> ok
<jhutchins> jackbrown: http://razor.occams.info/blog/2009/02/11/pulseaudio-sound-forwarding-across-a-network/
<bodhi_zazen> jackbrown: or other options see http://askubuntu.com/questions/95692/multi-room-multi-zone-diy-audio-setup
<bodhi_zazen> jhutchins: FYI - http://razor.occams.info/blog/2009/02/11/pulseaudio-sound-forwarding-across-a-network/
<ajoul> what is make test
<ajoul> what is make test?
<Thete> make test?
<Thete> like gnu make?
<ajoul> make test
<ajoul> the command make test
<fl0w> Is it possible to set environment variables for a system users, i.e www-data?
<Thete> Well, if there's a test rule in a makefile, that would make whatever is in that test rule
<ikonia> fl0w: why would you need to do that
<ikonia> fl0w: they are not interactive, so dont use them
<ajoul> no ikonia
<ikonia> ajoul: no what ?
<pedahzur> Googling hasn't gotten me anywhere yet.  Anyone know how to play audio over a Skype call on Linux?
<fl0w> ikonia: I don't need to, just was wondering if that would be a nice way to set in example production specific logins only readable by that account (or sudousers)
<ikonia> fl0w: what you just said doesn't make sense
<gde33> I'm a newbie, I just typed "running applications" in the help window, nothing came up. lol
<fl0w> ikonia: I realised that. Let me try again.
<jhutchins> gde33: What do you want to do?
<gde33> I want to figure out how to run applications
<gde33> I installed synergy from the website, there is an icon but that says I have to uninstall it before I can use it
<fl0w> ikonia: I figured, if I can set environment variables like DATABASE_PASSWORD, or NODE_ENV=production, for a system user, it would be nice - but I don't "need to", just wanted to see if it was possible.
<ikonia> fl0w: as variables are designed for interactive sessions, the short answer is "no"
<jhutchins> gde33: Best to stick with Ubuntu software to get started.
<ignacio_estevez> Howdy, I have a question
<jhutchins> gde33: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy https://help.ubuntu.com/ https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tvin> I copy a image to clipboard, I think, but when I try to paste it into pinta, nothing happens
<gde33> the issue is that the help search doesn't bring up any page for "run application(s)", I just found one in google
<ignacio_estevez> I installed linux on my USB flash drive and now I can only boot into Windows by making sure the flash drive is plugged in
<tvin> Is there a way to see what is in clipboard? And why isnt the copied image pasting into pinta?
<GunArm> can anyone help me fix my loopback device?
<snufft> has anyone got skype working on 13.10? or even an alternative program that will run through skype?
<hitsujiTMO> tvin, how exactly did you copy the image?
<genii> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2 (saucy), package size 745 kB, installed size 2677 kB
<gde33> jhutchins: thanks ;)
<fl0w> ikonia: Alright. Thanks.
<tvin> hitsujiTMO: I've tried many ways, including the basic, on website I right click and choose "copy image" and from hard drive "copy". Ive also tried screen shot and choosing send to clipboard.
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: then it maybe that pinta cannot interpret the clipboard data from other apps. 2 secs and ill install pinta and have a look
<tvin> with windows I could just screen shot and past in, this seems so much harder
<tvin> Well is there a better paint like program then pinta? I have no particular attachment to it
<hitsujiTMO> gimp
<tvin> Gimp is the name of a paint program?
<hitsujiTMO> yup. gnu image manipulation program
<krababbel> tvin: mypaint
<tvin> How do I see what is in my clipboard?
<tvin> Or is there no way to?
<pedahzur> tvin: What desktop environment?
<tvin> I mean direct way
<ajoul> HOW DO I OUTPUT A SCRIPT ON A FILE?
<bodhi_zazen> ajoul: ?
<hitsujiTMO> tvin: ok, able to paste from a screen shot at least so looks like there's something odd going on with your setup
<tvin> gnome 2.32
<gde33> jhutchins: if I now click on the synergy icon nothing happens, it doesnt ask me to install the correct version like the last time
<pedahzur> tvin: Are you looking for a graphical way to check or from a script?
<ajoul> how do I output the outputs of a script to a file?
<hitsujiTMO> ajoul: no need for caps. please rephrase your question, it doesn't make sense
<tvin> pedahzur: Not sure I understand you completely, probably graphical
<ajoul> > doesn't seem to work
<pedahzur> tvin: In KDE there is something called Klipper.  Gnome probably has something similar.
<ignacio_estevez> ajoul, what kind of script?
<ajoul> python script
<ajoul> it is a .sh that runs a python script
<tvin> pedahzur: What is the the name of that classification of program? What search term would I use to search for gnome version of klipper?
<krababbel> tvin: probably screenshot
<hitsujiTMO> ajoul: ahh, yes > for a redirection.   if its still going to the screen instead of a file, then it may be outputing to stderr, inwhich case you need to redirect stderr to stdout too: ./script.sh 2>&1 > output.txt
<ignacio_estevez> so you want to output to a file what the python script prints on the screen?
<pedahzur> tvin: parcellite "Parcellite is a stripped down, basic-features-only clipboard manager with a small memory footprint for those who like simplicity."
<tvin> krababbel: That would result in search results that would include the usual way the word is used, I'd never find the program that way
<pedahzur> tvin: Search for clipboard manager.
<pedahzur> tvin: also: glipper, clipit
<xanux> Vhost mean virtual host?
<hitsujiTMO> xanux: usually yes
<xanux> thx
<gde33> help refers to something called "system", where should I find this?
<riccardo_> I added some screenshot of my bios in my request http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206488&p=12934046#post12934046
<gde33> system > preferences ?
<gde33> is this system settings?
<gde33> this should be in the help
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: in what contect are you seeing that?
<hitsujiTMO> context*
<gde33> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207718/how-to-open-system-administration
<gde33> the help window doesn't tell me where to find system
<bengomin> hi all
<bengomin> some1 speake russian?
<hitsujiTMO> !ru | bengomin
<ubottu> bengomin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Beldar> gde33, You trying to get to that gui you show @askubuntu
<bengomin> о, так тут все на русскам лабают?)
<Beldar> gde33, The gui with the additional drivers tab?
<basketball> who here created ubottu
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: System is a group in System Settings. inside that is "Software & Updates"., last tab there is "additional drivers" as seen in the screenshot in that link
<jefinc> has anyone tried ubuntu on their phone?
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | jefinc
<ubottu> jefinc: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<gde33> system = system settings ?
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: depends on the context.    whats the actual context your are looking for or is the context the link you provided
<gde33> I guess I just have to stop using the help
<gde33> just use the websites right?
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: no idea when how to answer that when you're still being so vague. any chance of context of the original problem so we can clarify whats going wrong?
<usr13> !details | gde33
<ubottu> gde33: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gde33> I used wubi, I started firefox, I installed synergy, I reinstalled synergy, now I'm reading the help pages <-- this is my whole ubuntu experience
<gde33> I would like to start synergy now
<gde33> the help is just very confusing, I think that was the problem
<gde33> I mean the help function not you guys :)
<usr13> gde33: The first bit of advise I would give is to do a real Ubuntu install, (and ditch wubi). (It's kind of unrleated, or a side coment but...)
<gde33> I dont have a spare disk
<gde33> so far wubi was really smooth, it worked wonderfully
<hitsujiTMO> what exactly is the problem with synergy?
<gde33> starting it
<iter> gde33: just open a terminal and type synergys
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: wubi tends to break very easily. and there's no way to recover anything whewn it does break
<usr13> gde33: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<gde33> iter: no configuration available
<iter> gde33: probably should have asked, do you want the ubuntu to be the synergy client or the server?
<iter> gde33: you could run synergyc for client
<gde33> it sits here next to my windos machine
<gde33> would like to run as a client
<iter> gde33: synergyc <ip.of.win.machine>
<gde33> ah now my server complaints about unrecognised client name
<gde33> :)
<iter> yeah gotta setup both sides but you're almost there
<n-iCe> Hello! big issue!
<gde33> it works :)
<gde33> thanks again :)
<n-iCe> I am running Ubuntu 13.10 in my usb live, and works awesome, all goes really fast and smooth! but when I do the installation the window effects, and effects in general goes slow, any idea? why can be this happening, thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: becuase some effects are more comutationally expensive than others
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe what gpu do you have?
<Beldar> n-iCe, What is your end goal with a live usb, it has limitations?
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: Please pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after booting the LiveUSB and after booting the installed system.
<n-iCe> Well thats not quite easy Jordan_U
<n-iCe> Jordan_U: I am in the live cd and installed as host debian to see if effects are bad in that OS
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: It's almost impossible for us to debug an issue with a configuration that you aren't currently using.
<n-iCe> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: thats your cpu, not your gpu
<n-iCe> then no idea, how can I check it.
<hitsujiTMO> ahh ok radeon
<n-iCe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962677/
<n-iCe> do you want me to install the os while we talk hitsujiTMO _
<n-iCe> ?
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: thats a legacy radeon card, so it may not be able to handle some of the effects, especially where there are filters involved
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: why not, is the card bad_
<n-iCe> bad?
<hitsujiTMO> not bad, just old
<n-iCe> should not be that better supported?
<n-iCe> laptop is like 2 years old
<n-iCe> not quite old, I have an older laptop core 2 dup intel and works really fine
<n-iCe> this laptop is better
<n-iCe> and why works fine in live cd and not when I install it
<n-iCe> otherwise should not work either both
<n-iCe> dont you think?
<hitsujiTMO> filters are quite computationally expensive. even some of the newer lower end gpus (basic intel ones for example) struggle with the blur filter used in the background blur of the dash
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: live cd may hove some of the effects turned down
<n-iCe> I dont understand you quite well, I am just a normal user.
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: but the only effect I see difference is when you have multiple windows open and click on the unity bar and the windows go like small
<n-iCe> that-s the effect I am talking about
<n-iCe> works excelent in live usb and not when I install the os
<n-iCe> I am sure it must be something else
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: in that case can you install the os and pastebin the info Jordan_U requested
<n-iCe> ok! I am installing it, thanks!
<Beldar> n-iCe, In the right click desktop is a change backdrop in that gui are controls to turn it on and change the sidebar size...etc
<n-iCe> I don't see a thing about effects in there Beldar
<n-iCe> Beldar: http://postimg.org/image/tjwnxq6z3/
<Beldar> n-iCe, tick enable workspaces
<n-iCe> Beldar: and now?
<Beldar> n-iCe, You want the multiple desktop button in the dash to work right?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> no idea what are you talking baout
<n-iCe> about
<izen> anyone ever get fglrx to work with RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270] ??
<Beldar> n-iCe, Ah I thought you wanted it working but was a differential explanation from the live.
<WeLinuxNow> im having trouble with Ubuntu saving my dual monitor set up config after restarting, any help? (i've tried EVERYTHING from every forum with this problem nothing works) I'm using nvidia-settings
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: still here?
<WeLinuxNow> all games launch in the wrong monitor
<hitsujiTMO> izen: thats a l;egacy chipset and no longer supported by ATI
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: yup
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: it finished, should I reboot now?
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: please do
<n-iCe> Ok, brb.
<tripelb> my 12.04 gets errores and needs reboot.... experienced an internal error. system program problem. up to date on updates. 3 pages of "details" (Sorry if you answered this. My connection keep cutting out. Thanks.)
<genii> izen: I'm actually very interested in this also, since I recently got a Samsung 460DXN which has it. Haven't been able to find much on it though. I did get it to work in vesa mode
<izen> genii: vesa mode?
<gde33> computer wont boot in ubuntu (the second time), I'm stuck at the pink screen
<hitsujiTMO> izen: vesa a an absolutely basic driver that is barely usable for an end user system. its used as a default backup to get a minimal working UIU
<hitsujiTMO> s/UIU/UI
<izen> hitsujiTMO: ah yah got yah
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: That apt-cacher-ng thing.... PIA
<izen> gde33: i went with fglrx but aticonfig doesnt see any adapters
<dgarstang3> Anyone using apt-cacher-ng?
<tripelb> I never heard of ubuntu failing like this. I have been casually asking for weeks. To no avail.
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: still having trouble?
<bekks> dgarstang3: Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> izen: thats coz fglrx no longer supports that card
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: yes. someone here said they got it working by removing the proxy setting on the client and instead pointing every repo to the server directly
<hitsujiTMO> izen: stick with the open radeon driver
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: as in the plymouth moading screen?
<genii> izen: Yes, I set in /etc/default/grub the graphics mode to 1024x768 and added "forcevesa" as boot option
<gde33> izen: sorry that was a question (was not trying to answer yours)
<bekks> dgarstang3: That was me.
<dgarstang3> bekks: yes, him!
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: the first purple screen with nothing on it
<izen> hitsujiTMO: this radeon driver is horrible for rendering even basic video
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: yes, you can do that with: deb http://ip.of.proxy:port/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main etc
<dgarstang3> bekks: Well... with that approach, the URL on the client becomes http://proxy-adress:3142/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<bekks> dgarstang3: Correct.
<unstable> When I disconnect my external monitor, and reconnect it. Sometimes windows 'disappear'. So right now I have 4 gnome-terminal windows that I can see when I hold alt+tab, though if I select them.. they don't appear.
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: game over?
<unstable> How can I fix this and get it to stop happening?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Right, but it becomes a bit of a maintenance nightmare because there's multiple repo's to manage
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: reboot and try again
<bekks> dgarstang3: It is a _oneliner_ in bash, using sed.
<bekks> dgarstang3: Literally a oneline, one moment.
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: I did a few times, the windows still works
<hitsujiTMO> !text | gde33 try this
<ubottu> gde33 try this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: powered down
<dgarstang3> bekks: Not really. I'm managing this with chef. Well, on the client, I have to define two URL's just for ubuntu, one for achive.ubuntu.com and another for security.ubuntu.com
<dgarstang3> it's a proxy... why can't I just have a single entry point on the client to the server?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: what about creating a local mirror instead?
<Daghdha> Hello. I just ran update and rebooted. Now after i startup it shows an error dialog on the desktop that some error occured. When i close it and try the dash home button the apps and recently run apps don't show anymore.
<Daghdha> Any clues to what causes that?
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: Maybe. I thought this would be easier. Might have assumed wrong
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: ok have a grub> prompt now, it accepts input
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang3: well, it "should" be easier yes.
<n-iCe> done
<n-iCe> I am here
<dgarstang3> hitsujiTMO: it'd be easier with a single entry point on the client, and also if the funky proxy-url/original-url wasn't required
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: esc out of the grub prompt to the menu, and replace "quiet splash" with "text"
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: :)
<bekks> dgarstang3: Well, basically you just have to replace http://*.ubuntu.com with http://ip:port/*.ubuntu.com on all clients all source list files. Thats really not that hard, and easy to maintain.
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: it gives a new grub> prompt under it when I press escape
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: use exit then
<bekks> dgarstang3: basically like this: sudo sed -i 's/\/ppa.launchpad.net/\/192.168.1.51:3142\/ppa.launchpad.net/' *.list, as an example.
<dgarstang3> bekks: This is pretty ugly http://pastebin.com/8dQ6EmCH
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: then hit "e" to edit the menu entryu
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: what's next!
<bekks> dgarstang3: See that oneline.
<bekks> *oneliner
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dgarstang3> bekks: I'm doing this with chef, and the data needs to be encapsulated outside the code
<bekks> dgarstang3: which data?
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: exit makes it reboot :/
<dgarstang3> bekks: the proxy address, the ubuntu archive address, the ubuntu security adress, the ports, the paths
<bekks> dgarstang3: Then call a script that sets all that.
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: sounds like grub wasn't installed correctly maybe
<dgarstang3> bekks: s'ok. lemme see if I can make this suck less
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: wait, no, you had a working system. ok can you boot the live cd?
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: it is a wubi install
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: ahh, wubi sucks. don't use wubi
<Toadstool2> i agree
<Toadstool2> dont use wubi
<Toadstool2> wubi forces you to install linux on a NTFS drive which slows it down
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: holding shift brings up the gui
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: pressing e brings up some options
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: replace "quiet splash" with "text"       then f10 to boot
<Daghdha> "System Program problem detected
<Daghdha> "System Program problem detected" How can i see what's causing it?
<q0> i'd like to destroy my friend's ubuntu machine. What's the fastest way
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: where are you seeing this exactly?
<Bitwise> sudo rm -rf /
<Toadstool2> Daghdha: when you send the bug report there is a button that lets you see the details
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: back at the purple screen :P
<genii> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> !danger | Bitwise
<ubottu> Bitwise: please see above
<genii> Bitwise: Don't do that.
<hitsujiTMO> q0: do not ask such qestions in here please
<GamesForLifeGami> So I am setting up a Xubuntu server computer and I need the network interface card drivers, how do I know what drivers I need and how do I put them onto the server?
<Bitwise> Sorry, just answering a question. :\
<q0> Lol seriously ? You're now accusing me of asking an innocent question
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: don't answer such questions
<Bitwise> My apologies.
<q0> but i understand your concern my apologies as well
<unstable> Also, I have a specific window layout each time I setup my computer in the morning. I have chrome/sublime/hipchat/4 terminal windows, all in a specific layout.. how can I get that layout to be 'setup' fast, without manually dragging? The control/alt/num key pad stuff doesn't fit my use case, since I allocate screen space differently. How can I get this to stop happening? or get the windows to show?
<unstable> The only way I know to get out of this, is to kill the program and restart it
<q0> sudo rm -rf
<Bitwise> I have a question myself, actually.
<Daghdha> at boot, hmm it blames VirtualBox in that screen Toadstool2. But it also doesn't open the (i don't know what it's called) the part  that opens when you press the ubuntu logo button in the top left
<Bitwise> I'm trying to set up courier but I get /usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem already exists. when I try to install courier-imap-ssl but if I delete it the output I receive is regarding a dead sym link.
<Bitwise> What should I do to deal with this?
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: "i'd like to destroy my friend's ubuntu machine" infers that the person wants to destroy someone elses machine. not something we should be helping with on this channel
<ggreer> q0: you could probably use a hammer. or thermite. or put it on train tracks
<ggreer> really, the fact thah it's running ubuntu shouldn't change the method of destruction
<Daghdha> Also, i just did a kernel update. After the reboot it started
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: in recovery mode it now gets stuck at the loading initial ramdisk entry
<gde33> hitsujiTMO: caps lock still works
<q0> Thank you ggreer ! :)
<genii> q0: Do not repeat dangerous commands in this channel. There are new users who do not necessarily know you are not talking to them and may type in what you put, killing their system.
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: sounds like its messed up. time for a reinstall i guess.
<genii> ( it has happened previously)
<Daghdha> if i choose Dash Home it's just all empty and the window isn't even  rendered
<Daghdha> it does put the X - [ ]  at the top left. But no menus and no window
<hitsujiTMO> gde33: this is one reason why we don't recommend wubi. its far too fragile and is nearly impossible to recover in the event of a failure
<impossible> should someone keep constant backup for that matter? hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> impossible: someone should keep constant backups anywayt
<iter> don't destroy someone's computer, that's very not nice
<Bitwise> I'm trying to set up courier but I get /usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem already exists. when I try to install courier-imap-ssl but if I delete it the output I receive is regarding a dead sym link. What should I do to properly deal with this?
<Toadstool2> is there any way for me to backup my entire linux partition and restore it to the same state?
<Daghdha> what is that menu called when you press the ubunty button and previously laucned apps and installed apps are shown as well as a text search box? I need to know it's name so i can google wth it's not showing anymore when i press that button
<impossible> I see, do you think the majority uses cloud-based backups or hdds>
#ubuntu 2014-02-20
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: also ask in #ubuntu-server
<hitsujiTMO> Toadstool2: dd, clonezilla, any imaging tool really
<Toadstool2> thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: thats "dash"
<schone> hello
<Daghdha> is this save: rm ~/.cache/software-center -R
<schone> I'm trying to run apt-get update on ubuntu precise on an AWS EC2 and I'm getting NO_PUBKEY error
<schone> i've tried running sudo apt-key adv....
<Bitwise> hitsujiTMO, Right. I forgot about that.
<schone> and it claims that signature ID doesn't exist on ubuntu servers
<schone> does anyone know the reason for this?
<Beldar> schone, 3rd part repo?
<hitsujiTMO> impossible: local NAS is what i use. depends on what you have available. usually people avoid cloud services for full backups due to bandwidth usage
<schone> I'm using mirrors.ubuntu.com
<schone> and its complaining about us-east-1.
<GeorgeW> Hi
<GeorgeW>  How do I remove the "Linux vps21221 2.6.32-042stab084.14 #1 SMP Mon Dec 16 18:16:56 MSK 2013 x86_64" when I login?
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: deleting a cache is usually safe
<Ben64> schone: pastebin "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Daghdha> and i did: unity --reset &
<Beldar> schone, The link to the no key is it a 3rd party addition to the sources
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: what version of ubuntu
<Daghdha> it has worked!
<Daghdha> Woohooo
<Ben64> GeorgeW: that does not look like an ubuntu kernel
<Daghdha> 12.20?
<Daghdha> 12.10? Not sure
<schone> http://pastebin.com/ZaAkuiVB
<schone> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/ZaAkuiVB
<schone> thats what i get from running update
<pero> would anyone know what this is cluttering up my auth and sys logs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962817/
<hitsujiTMO> schone: ""and its complaining about us-east-1."" thats an amazon mirror
<hitsujiTMO> schone: they may supply their keys seperately
<schone> oh?....
<schone> i don't think they do tho
<schone> i think this is somn ubuntu sets up on amazon
<Daghdha> hehe it's in 3D supermode or something instead of 2D. Wich i need coz i am on VNC
<hitsujiTMO> pero: thats a cron job. pretty normal behaviour
<schone> Ben64: any idea?
<Ben64> schone: you didn't paste the whole command, or the 2nd command i asked
<hitsujiTMO> GeorgeW: I assume you're using an openvz or xen pv or similar vps. they use a shared kernel that you cannot change
<Daghdha> Can this copmmand also be extended so it starts unity in 2d mode? unity --reset &
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962822/
<pero> hitsujiTMO: thx
<schone> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/n36BtXTw
<panxd> Chellos ALL.
<panxd> Hello Debian.org !
<schone> ?
<Daghdha> ok i managed to log in using telnet. Machine is unusable in GUI now. How can i reset unity but make it go into 2d?
<schone> on a side note, how do you tell apt-get to look in the 'all' section of a repo and not just the architecture specific to your machine
<schone> ?
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: what version of ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> schone: dpkg -add-architecture <arch>
<Daghdha> hitsujiTMO" Ubuntu 12.10 desktop
<hitsujiTMO> schone: not a good idea if you machine doesn't support that arch
<schone> i want the 'binary-all' section
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: that doesn't have unity-2d
<Daghdha> but the desktop i have now clearly has alls ort of effects enable i normally don't have.
<schone> for some reason i don't have --add-architecture
<hitsujiTMO> schone: sorry, i forgot a dash on dpkg --add-architecture            .... if that doesn't work then amazon are supplying a modified version of dpkg
<schone> got ya
<schone> ok
<cokea> Hey guys!
<schone> so its the latter
<schone> is it really this difficult to add an 'all' architecture
<cokea> Hey guys!
<hasan2> herro
<schone> without that --add-arch command
<schone> ?
<cokea> Got a question
<cokea> Anyone can help?
<hasan1> .msg nickserv identify hunter2
<hasan1> fuckkkk
<hitsujiTMO> schone: "all" is there already... but it doesn;t make sense to add every architecture
<paavo> lmao
<cokea> hitsujiTMO: can you help?
<paavo> HAHAHA
<hitsujiTMO> !language | hasan1
<ubottu> hasan1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<paavo> hasan1: i just drained ur coinbase account
<Xuisce> hasan1:  stop it
<schone> hitsujiTMO: for some reason my apt isn't finding a package in the all section of my repo
<cokea> Guys.
<iter> wasn't it hunter7
<hitsujiTMO> cokea: no idea, you'd have to ask the question
<schone> and I'm wondering if its because that apt-get update had problems with that missing key
<hasan1> xuisce what did i do?
<schone> even tho its not the same repo
<cokea> right
<Xuisce> has hasan1 been boterhring anyone else?
<schone> the one complained about and the one where my package is at
<Xuisce> boterthing*
<cokea> Would anyone be interested in scented oil?
<Xuisce> hm
<hasan1> ?
<cokea> http://vice.com/en_uk/read/the-smell-of-a-boys-anus-the-scented-oil
<hitsujiTMO> schone: what package?
<hasan1> i just got here
<Xuisce> cokea:  not here
<cokea> I am selling boys anus scented oil
<cokea> http://vice.com/en_uk/read/the-smell-of-a-boys-anus-the-scented-oil
<Xuisce> never mind hasan1
<cokea> anyone interested?
<Xuisce> thanks Bashing-om
<Xuisce> bazhang:
<schone> hitsujiTMO: its my own private repo with my own private package that I've built
<Xuisce> hasan1:  sorry I meant him
<Xuisce> :)
<panxd> MacWorks II (an Emulator) &+& Mac OS 9.x on LINUX ******* ^Roll Window Up  ~K  she sAySzzz
<hasan1> oh cool
<panxd> BING.com  iTTT
<panxd> Audii
<Bashing-om> Xuisce: Huh ? what did I miss ?
<hasan1> cokea was talking about some bitcoin conspiracies earlier
<schone> Ben64: any idea about that key?
<hasan1> on another chan
<Xuisce> Bashing-om:  oh some troll
<Xuisce> yeah
<Xuisce> hasan1:  right
<hitsujiTMO> schone: what exact architecture did you set when creating the package?
<schone> all
<schone> when i change my control file to and64 it shows up
<schone> when i leave it as 'all' apt-cache won't find it
<hitsujiTMO> schmidtm: try Achitecture: any
<schone> ok
<schone> will do
<hitsujiTMO> schmidtm: altho "all" should work... could be something with the way amazon have their servers setup. have you tried it on a local machine or vm?
<webfox_> Hey guys, I've downloaded a .iso image from Ubuntu from a x86-64 format and during the boot it asks me for a i686 format. What is that?
<Daghdha> hitsujiTMO: clearing cache and resetting my unity and THEN rebooting seems to have fixed the issue completely
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: hmm, odd that a reboot was needed
<Daghdha> I think the reset put the unity in a mode that was way to graphic intensive for my NAS
<Daghdha> also i now see unity-2d-panel in my list of processes
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: ahh lol. maybe you should consider running a lightweight DE like lxde  .... or no DE at all for that
<Daghdha> are you sure it has no 2d?
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: 12.04 has 2d, 12.10 doesn't
<Daghdha> oh
<Daghdha> i may have 14
<Daghdha> 04
<Daghdha> wich is LTS?
<hitsujiTMO> yes. 12.04 is the lts
<Daghdha> i have that because i am a good boy :)
<Daghdha> Anyway crisis afferted, Thank you and good night :P
<hitsujiTMO> lol. ok. then you have unity-2d ... you need to make sure the xsession is using ubuntu-2d for unity-2d to be working
<eakoc> I present my apologizes
<eakoc> publically
<eakoc> to bazhang
<webfox_> what version do I have to download in case of i686 CPU ?
<webfox_> which version, I mean.
<hitsujiTMO> webfox_: what cpu do you have?
<bazhang> 32bit
<webfox_> hitsujiTMO: how do I check it?
<hitsujiTMO> webfox_: how new/old is the pc?
<webfox_> hitsujiTMO: quite old I would say.
<hitsujiTMO> webfox_: grab the 32bit/i386 iso
<hitsujiTMO> webfox_: x86_64 is the 64bit image.
<elb0w> Is there anyway to disable to top bar on my second monitor?
<hitsujiTMO> elb0w: afaik no. you can only disable the launcher
<elb0w> hitsujiTMO: ok
<elb0w> thanks
<upd> hi, i there anything to delete, becouse i run out of space, like is there anything left after i update system ?
<hitsujiTMO> upd: sudo apt-get clean
<upd> great tnx :)
<hitsujiTMO> upd: also can you pastebin the output of: df -h && df -i
<webfox_> hitsujiTMO: I've considered 64bit version because the only restriction was the amount of memory.
<hitsujiTMO> webfox_: if your running a 32bit cpu then you can only install a 32bit os
<Bitwise> http://pastebin.com/jmWT98T0 Any takers?
<webfox_> hitsujiTMO: yes, in fact that is it.
<upd> hitsujiTMO, why yea its full 100% i had to install a lot of packages and netbook has only 8gb ssd
<upd> i got 8% with clean
<hitsujiTMO> upd: ahh, 8gb aint much.
<raid1ubuntu> hello! I try to install ubuntu server 12.0.4 LTS x64 on a raid1 drive. using the manual partitioning i use / for the whole array and ext4. When i finish configuration and start the partitioning the screen hangs
<upd> i know :)
<raid1ubuntu> on the second shell i did a cat /proc/mdstat  and it showed up for resync
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: where exactly does it hang?
<hitsujiTMO> upd: how much ram do you have?
<raid1ubuntu> when i say apply configuration and write to disk
<raid1ubuntu> after that it ask me to allow booting with just one drive, and after that it asks for a swap (which i dont want with 32GB ram) and finally, its ask to start, and then it hangs
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: sounds like its silently failind to create the partition.
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: is there anything in dmesg for harddrive errors?
<raid1ubuntu> no it just says resync
<raid1ubuntu> the raid is: Intel embedded raid server technology ii
<upd> hitsujiTMO, 1536mb
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: ok, so not a soft raid.
<hitsujiTMO> upd: what desktop environment are you using?
<upd> i have lubuntu
<upd> so lxde
<hitsujiTMO> upd: you "might" be able to get away without using a swap. depending on your usage
<raid1ubuntu> hitsujiTMO: i am not absolutely sure, because intel says its host-based
<raid1ubuntu> but not a software only raid, yes
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: how exactly did you create the raid in the partitioner?
<upd> that would be good idea, im using it for compiling stuff
<hitsujiTMO> upd: if you're doing heavy compilation then you may need the swap then :(
<upd> yea :)
<upd> i will check for some normal hdd
<raid1ubuntu> hitsujiTMO: i configured the array in the controller (at boot) and the setup of ubuntu ask me to enable ATA Raid devices
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: ok. sounds about right then.
<raid1ubuntu> When i select manual partitioning, it shows already up, i just have to "select" the raid array as target
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: just making sure you're not creating a soft raid within the hard raid
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: i'm not really much help with hard raid i'm afraid. also try asking in #ubuntu-server
<raid1ubuntu> hitsujiTMO: i am at the step now where it starts hanging in the curses-based ubuntu setup when i hit enter
<raid1ubuntu> hitsujiTMO: good hint, thx!
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: are you talking about ICHxR based RAID?
<daftykins> so your disks are just on the standard motherboard SATA ports?
<daftykins> shift+F10 or similar entered the configuration utility?
<CapitalSigma> hi all
<daftykins> welcome, ask away if you have a question
<CapitalSigma> there was a power outage earlier today, and since then i've had some system settings (bluetooth and display) behave strangely. is it likely that my install was corrupted somehow?
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: i don't know. Where can i check this?
<daftykins> CapitalSigma: booting a live session and fsck'ing might not hurt
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: did you not assemble the system?
<raid1ubuntu> i bought this server from ebay for a students project.
<raid1ubuntu> i just added hdds and configured the raid in the bios
<daftykins> so you can answer a couple of my questions at least?
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: i confiured the raid at start with CTRL+E
<daftykins> are you in a live session on that system right now?
<dgarstang3> Any particular reason I would have to disable secure boot to get 3 displays to work on boot?
<CapitalSigma> daftykins: i'm logged in to the system now, i'm on IRC on a different machine though
<daftykins> CapitalSigma: you can't fsck it whilst it's mounted
<raid1ubuntu> is it possible to remove 1 disk from the array, install ubuntu on it without resync, reboot and insert disk again to resync when its installed?
<raid1ubuntu> maybe this could solve my problems
<daftykins> ctrl+E doesn't sound quite like a familiar style of intel only RAID 0o
<hitsujiTMO> raid1ubuntu: what motherboard does the server have ( i presume its a built in raid controller and not an addon card right?)
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: can you confirm the controller with 'lspci' output?
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: controller in lspci: intel 631xESB/632xESB SATA RAID Controller rev09
<raid1ubuntu> i have removed the second disk before partitioning start, the resync took just a few seconds now (because of only one disk)...
<raid1ubuntu> the screen still hangs :(
<daftykins> ah yes that sounds like an ICH
<raid1ubuntu> i noticed LSI on the lower left at startup raid screen, on top it was INTEL embedded server raid technology ii , and lower right, LSI blabla
<raid1ubuntu> well system hangs now again
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: raid1ubuntu it would probably help to know the exact board in use
<daftykins> oops double highlight
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: its an S5400SF
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: http://ark.intel.com/products/29871/Intel-Server-Board-S5400SF
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: ok, did you attempt to load any modules to support the built-in RAID prior to running install?
<_root_> hello
<_root_> I need the source file for catfish-1.0.0.tar.bz2.
<xeno> On 13.10, I'm seeing a 98% cpu usage in vi with a file having a line of some 512 bytes.
<_root_> I can't find the file on the https://launchpad.net/
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: no the setups detects the SATA-RAID device automatically before partitioning screen and ask if i want to activate it
<hitsujiTMO> _root_: catfish-1.0.0.tar.bz2. is the source no?
<boccobrock> _root_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~catfish-search/catfish-search/1.0/files
<Beldar> _root_, https://launchpad.net/catfish-search/+download
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: are you tied to 12.04 at all?
<xeno> I am seeing the behavior on two different machines.  Interestingly, it only happened on the second one when I made the file a ruby file, so it appears to have to do with ruby formatting.
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: http://picpaste.com/Photo_2014-02-20_02.25.02-1-fiyGQuRc.jpg
<hitsujiTMO> _root_: "Catfish is a GTK+ search utility written in python" - ... it's python ... the "binary" is the source
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: ignore german language, the basic information should be readable
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: hmm read-only is a little suspect
<daftykins> is that due to the degraded state?
<genial> Hey, I've mounted a set of drives which I share from Ubuntu using Samba. I noticed today that I one of the older drives were _extremely_ slow. I went into panic-mode and tried to rsync over some data to another drive, but rsync gives me Input/output error (5). Is there no hope in salvaging the data on it?
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: no it was readonly with both disks before too
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: maybe thats why
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: note: i select Nr.1 for partitioning (ext4, mountpoint /)
<xeno> Yes, it is 100%.  When I move it from test.rb to test, the file edits fine.  When I mv test test.rb, it goes back to being a cpu black hole.
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: have you always told it to create the partition as the full size?
<hitsujiTMO> xeno: file a bug report
<raid1ubuntu> yes
<Beldar> genial, You might run that again and pastebin the info, for the channel, that would answer few questions
<Beldar> a few*
<hitsujiTMO> genial: also look at dmesg for hdd errors
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: does that server have a working network connection? can you switch to a TTY and pastebin the full output of 'lspci' please?
<Bashing-om> 3
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: http://picpaste.com/Photo_2014-02-20_02.32.07-1-NkVxhqvk.jpg  thats what i have selected
<_root_> boccobrock, thanks
<raid1ubuntu> how to get the ip (ifconfig) not found
<_root_> hitsujiTMO, i couldn't get it from launchpad; it was a proxy issue i guesss BTW thank you
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: you can "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit"
<genial> ouff, from the looks of it that drive is done for, dmesg: http://pastebin.com/pgK5jZ64
<daftykins> genial: i was going to suggest looking at SMART info, yep that drive looks toast!
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: i cant, in ubuntu server setup there is no ifconfig or apt-get
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: ah :( can you just run lspci and tell me if there's an LSI device listed?
<meLon> Is it possible to do something like `su - user` in a way that will not allow that user to exit from that user back to the original user?
<meLon> Anything better than `su - user && exit` lol
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: no there is only intel raid
<raid1ubuntu> 631xESB/632xESB
<daftykins> ok good good
<lebafar> Is it a good idea to install Chrome on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> lebafar: in terms of?
<lebafar> daftykins, for testing proposes.
<meLon> lebafar: I prefer Chromium Stable.  Chrome and Chromium run well on Ubuntu, if you like them.
<lebafar> meLon, yes, that was a good idea. Thank you!
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: damn i think i am giving up. its too late here (2:41am) and i have to get to work tomorrow..
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: righty-o, consider trying 14.04 server - it's not final yet but it wouldn't hurt
<lebafar> meLon, is that to difficult to install it from command line?
<daftykins> raid1ubuntu: also it wouldn't hurt to try just making a 200MB /boot and 2GB+ / just to test, maybe non-LVM too
<JoldWebb> Hi guys
<Jimmy_> Hi
<JoldWebb> Im trying to install ubuntu from a USB stick but Im currently on windows, might I beable to get any help?
<lebafar> JoldWebb, google for Ubuntu stick from Windows
<daftykins> JoldWebb: what step are you at? creating the flash drive?
<meLon> If unetbootin works on Windows, it's easymode :D
<Jpk516> Hi, if i copy all of the files from the .iso file on to a DVD, can i install from a disk?
<daftykins> JoldWebb: pendrivelinux.com -> Universal USB Installer
<JoldWebb> well lets narrow the question, does it have to be somesort of a bootable usb stick whatever that is
<hitsujiTMO> !google | lebafar
<ubottu> lebafar: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<daftykins> JoldWebb: the above will make a flash drive work for you
<lebafar> JoldWebb, it gonna ask you to download a certain application to help you. I just did that and it works as a charm.
<JoldWebb> Alright thanks man
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<JoldWebb> I have the iso I just have to put it on
<Jpk516> Can i just copy the files from my ISO to a DVD and boot from it to install Linux?
<lebafar> hitsujiTMO, ok, sorry. :P
<meLon> Jpk516: You need to burn the ISO using a program designed to do so.  Copying the files will not work
<Jpk516> Ok
<JoldWebb> I have a current version of ubuntu running but during an update the kernal got corrupted do to the age of the laptop and not being able to keep up and what not
<hitsujiTMO> Jpk516: an iso is a dvd image. just use an iso burning tool
<Jpk516> I have PowerISO
<Jpk516> and i have a burn feature would that work?
<meLon> Jpk516: The ISO has 'hidden' stuff, like things that make the DVD bootable.  On windows, you can use ImgBurn or other programs
<Jpk516> OK
<Jpk516> Would PowerISO work?
<hitsujiTMO> Jpk516: what operating system are you on?
<Jpk516> XP
<JoldWebb> so now it seems to me that ubuntu is dropping threads left and right regardless of importance so I figure an update should fix it
<Jpk516> Ok
<meLon> Jpk516: Because of the name, I would believe so.  You need to ask it to 'load an image'
<meLon> and burn it ^
<Jpk516> Got it
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: power iso should have an iso image burning option
<Jpk516> It does
<Jpk516> thanks all
<JoldWebb> hitsujiTMO: I think I have it now, thanks
<JoldWebb> Is it possible for threads to be dropped if the kernal gets corrupt and the CPU and ram arent up to snuff?
<llr> I'm downloading RoboLinux to run as a VM and test
<llr> by the way hello to all
<daftykins> only Ubuntu is supported here
<JoldWebb> Hi llr
<llr> I know
<llr> just putting it out there. sorry
<thimoteo> personally I'm with a problem on my Ubuntu software center. when I click to open it opens and then closes. Get the idea? al help me please!!
<hitsujiTMO> llr: this is a support channel not a chat channel. for "putting it out there" try #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> more than free to discuss it there
<JoldWebb> Deer gods Im not looking forward to this, My pc is from the days when it took 6+hours to upgrade ubuntu
<JoldWebb> *dear
<gonyere> its gotten a lot better and less scary than it used to be JoldWebb - I promise :)
<JoldWebb> Is it? LOL I hope, I havent updated this guy in a while bout a year I think
<thimoteo> personally I'm with a problem on my Ubuntu software center. when I click to open it opens and then closes. Get the idea? al help me please!!
<gonyere> have you installed updates lately thimoteo?
<ash_m> can anyone help me figure out why my partitions menu is empty from a bootable USB drive?
<ash_m> it's incredibly frustrating, and I've tried this on multiple machines.
<gonyere> ash_m what do you mean?
<hitsujiTMO> thimoteo: can you open a terminal. and try and run the software center from the terminal. it should spew out debug info
<hitsujiTMO> ash_m: did you dd an iso to the usb?
<ash_m> gonyere: the first time I installed xubuntu on a computer, I just proceeded through the menus like normal. Very straight-forward. But since I f*ed it up, I am trying to reinstall using a different USB stick. I always end up at the partitions screen with no partition to select....
<thimoteo> tried that did not work out more! can not be executed
<lebafar> How do I install a application via command line?
<hitsujiTMO> thimoteo: you ran: software-center             and no output to the terminal?
<ash_m> gonyere: if there is a partition, I inevitably end up with an "internal error", if i try to add one, which I assume the plus and minus are for, I get an error with the "keyboard method inputs" and it inevitably closes out to a desktop session....
<hitsujiTMO> lebafar: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<gonyere> ash_m re-burn your usb key, sounds like somethings corrupted
<ash_m> hitsujiTMO: I don't know what dd means, but I've been using LiLi to write the iso to the usb stick; recently I've tried rufus.
<hitsujiTMO> ash_m: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<ash_m> gonyere: I've done that ~no kidding~ like a dozen times.
<gonyere> ash_m tried re-downloading the iso file?
<Xuisce> hi all
<thimoteo> is really thought this would solve
<ash_m> gonyere: check. (I've done that too)
<ash_m> hitsujiTMO: I will try to pull that up for you.
<gonyere> tried burning to a dvd or a different usb key?
<gonyere> otherwise my guess is theres something *really* screwy w/ your hdd
<ash_m> gonyere: I'm not using an HDD, just a usb stick,
<gonyere> right, but you're trying to re-install *to* a hdd, correct?
<ash_m> gonyere: also, I've tried multiple different sticks
<ash_m> gonyere: no... there's no HDD present.
<gonyere> ahhh, your just trying to run it off of a usb key then?
<ash_m> gonyere: yessir
<gonyere> how are you putting it onto the usb key? from windows?
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, xubuntu ... running from usb... either a netbook or mining rig
<Antitau> I have a major problem - I can't boot my machine after running the ATI graphics driver installer and updating the x.org config with aticonfig --initial
<lebafar> meLon, is chromium-bsu the same as Chromium Stable?
<ash_m> gonyere: yes, a program called LiLi, and most recently I tried a program called rufus with no different results.
<lebafar> hitsujiTMO, thank you man.
<ash_m> hitsujiTMO: ding ding ding.
<Antitau> I have a deadline coming up, so is there anyway to just reverse the ATI driver install from recovery mode?
<lebafar> Does anybody here uses SublimeText as a text editor by any chance?
<JoldWebb> Okay, I have the USB stick plugged in and I checked the bootup priorities but the netbook refueses to boot from the USB
<Antitau> lebafar: yes
<gonyere> ash_m did you try these instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: installed the driver from ati website?
<lebafar> Antitau, does it works fine?
<hitsujiTMO> lebafar: also yes
<Antitau> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, the .run file they provide on the webpage.
<Antitau> lebafar: Like a dream
<hitsujiTMO> sublime works perfectly
<lebafar> Antitau, yeah! =)
<ash_m> gonyere: I will try PenDrive and cross my fingers
<arityfn> What's a pretty good lightweight media player for linux?
<gonyere> good luck :)
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: 1) don't do that. 2) run: sudo blargbargbarg.run --uninstall             and then: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: fglrx is in the repo
<Antitau> hitsujiTMO: what about if recovery mode is telling me the filesystem is read-only
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: don;t do it from recoviery mode, instead:
<hitsujiTMO> !text | Antitau
<ubottu> Antitau: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jarcor> Hi everyone, anyone knows how to hear the embedded sound on a pdf file from Ubu?
<Antitau> alright, I'll try that out. Cheers
<sk1special> so uh..how do i fix this? http://pastebin.com/CKpDFfkL
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: try vlc or mplayer2 instead
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: seems to be a very old unfixed bug with totem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/880526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879066 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #880526 10bit video does not play" [Low,Confirmed]
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, is there not a way to fix it tho? vlc gives me problems
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, 12.04
<ash_m> which button was supposed to take me to command line mode... F2?
<ash_m> this isn't really the place to ask that simple of a question really
<xangua> ash_m: control+alt+F1-6
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/879066 the bug is in 12.04 too. its fixed in a later version of the gnome stack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879066 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "10bit video does not play" [Low,Confirmed]
<xangua> F7 go back to X ash_m
<ash_m> thanks xangua
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: you'd essentially have to upgrade to "fix" it
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, ah..if i upgrade..will it just upgrade me as like an update or will it reinstall again. barely got it to install before because my videos trash
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: if you're having issues with your video then n upgrade may not work. try mplayer2 instead
<jarcor> my local time is 03:19 i will soon log out, no one knows how to hear thw sound embeded in a pdf?
<CarlFK> jarcor: do you have a url of a pdf with sound?
<jarcor> yes
<JoldWebb> Does anyone here know how to boot from usb using GRUB
<hitsujiTMO> jarcor: best thing i can find is http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/7502/how-to-include-audio-file-in-pdf
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, not Issues so much..just super old laptop so didnt want to work.(or support shiny things like ccsm/tweak stuff) ill try the other player tho
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, t/y
<ash_m> hitsujiTMO: okay! so where do you want me to put the output?
<xangua> JoldWebb: you mean you want to put grub on usb¿
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | ash_m
<ubottu> ash_m: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoldWebb> no
<JoldWebb> I mean I want to boot ubuntu from a usb and that bios isnt listing the usb
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: you could add a chainload entry in grub.cfg i gues
<JoldWebb> I dont need to tdo this often I just need a quick fix tbh
<ash_m> mkay, so just this link then?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6963271/
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: get to the grub prompt and type "ls" to see if it picks up the usb
<JoldWebb> alright
<JoldWebb> gimme a minute
<hitsujiTMO> ash_m: are you trying to install from a usb to the same usb/
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<ash_m> hitsujiTMO: is that *not* what you're supposed to do?
<JoldWebb> yes, I believe it is
<JoldWebb> pretty damn sure even
<hitsujiTMO> ash_m: you cannot install to the device you're installing from. you need 2 usbs. one for the install media and one to install to
<z1haze> i just got a new dedi, and im about to install my os.. is 12.04 the recommend version to install by majority?
<ash_m> *hand* *face*
<ash_m> thank you. hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb:what are the entries when you type ls?
<ash_m> ps
<ash_m> your name sounds Japanese
<hitsujiTMO> ash_m: hitsuji is japanese for sheep
<ash_m> 日本語を話せますか？
<z1haze> what o/s should i install on my server?.. kinda new to this
<hitsujiTMO> but no, im not japanese
<ash_m> poop
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: 12.04 unless you have a very good reason to install a different version
<z1haze> alrighty ill go wit hthat
<z1haze> tht have a 13.10 version on here is why im askin
<ash_m> I always captialize on the oppertunity to exercise my Japanese whenever I can.
<ash_m> (albeit still not very good, imho)
<crankharder> how do I figure out what bus/device/function a given SATA hard drive is on?  need it in the format like this:  bus:device.function
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: they have 12.04 LTS, and they have 12.04 LTS + x2go. it says ubuntu desktop.. does it matter which
<JoldWebb> skipping all under hd0
<JoldWebb> I have (hd1) and (hd1,msdos1)
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: use 12.04 lts ... make sure its server not desktop
<JoldWebb> hitsujiTMO:
<z1haze> ok thanks am doing that now
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: try: root (hd1,msdos1)
<daftykins> z1haze: ah you came up with a plan then
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: then: chainloader +1
<z1haze> yea i just bought a new server
<z1haze> said fk the other guy and his sht support
<z1haze> i just have to figure out how to scp my stuff over or w/e
<JoldWebb> hitsujiTMO: this is where I got stuck
<JoldWebb> it says error: unknowncommand 'root'
<z1haze> besides, we were getting ddos'd hardcore in the middle of the process making it hard to even do anything..
<daftykins> z1haze: weird.
<JoldWebb> my pc is a little old hitsujiTMO its about 6-8 years old
<z1haze> yea, like 15gbps attacks
<z1haze> using some ntp stuff: anyways can im in the process of setting up my new one now; ive never done this before.. I'm to the point where it asks "mounting point" what is that?
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: hmm, maybe try: chainloader (hd1)+1
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: then: boot
<JoldWebb> wonderful!!!!
<JoldWebb> You are fricken amazing hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | JoldWebb
<ubottu> JoldWebb: Glad you made it! :-)
<JoldWebb> Im on my way to a freaking epic update
<Antitau> okay, I uninstalled the .run file, removed xorg.conf, and there was still nothing, so I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx and tried aticonfig --initial again but "No supported adapters detected"
<JoldWebb> (well, assuming this fixes the likely broken kernal
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: what gpu do you have?
<Antitau> Radeon HD4870
<JoldWebb> mind if I stick around while this all updates? incase I have other oddities?
<z1haze> daftykins or hitsujiTMO: in the partioning setup of the server, is has a blank spot for me to type something in for mounting point, and i have to chose a size.. im not sure what to do
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: ahh, thats a legacy card no longer supported by ati
<Antitau> ah...how do I get my computer back into the state it was in before then? :(
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: look at the count of the neber of users in this channel.
<Antitau> i guess I was using the FOSS driver before, I just wanted to update so I could play rust without switching to windows
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: number*                   people like to lurk here a lot
<JoldWebb> lol Ill take that as a yes then :P
<kevin_> *lurking*
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: /    is your root. thats the main one.
<z1haze> so what do i type in?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: what way do you want to partition it?
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: start with: sudo apt-get purge fglrx && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: im not sure, this is my first time ever doing this..
<daftykins> !docs | z1haze
<ubottu> z1haze: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: how much ram you got? how many hard disks, what size, wtc?
<z1haze> i have 2 1tb
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: do you want to raid?
<Antitau> hitsujiTMO: does this all look right to you? I might give this a go: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Removing_the_Driver
<z1haze> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/z1HaZe/hmm.jpg
<z1haze> it recommends i do that im not sure what that does
<z1haze> it say slike it will mirror or something
<hitsujiTMO> Antitau: thats from a very old version of ubuntu. dont use. use the command i gave above
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ahh you're using a provider. ok. ovh?
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: did u see my SS? im just not sure what to type where
<z1haze> yep
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: what exactly are you using the server for?
<z1haze> hosting minecraft servers
<JoldWebb> LOL I may have to install ubuntu as a backup for my next computer. Its definately handy when I'm caught in a bind. Id use it as a main if they had more pro audio tool support.
<z1haze> and  website
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ok. how much ram?
<z1haze> 32gb
<JoldWebb> .msg z1haze you do MC servers too?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ok. up the / to maybe 50gb+, or 100gb tops. maybe up the swap to 2-4gb and you should be fine. the minecraft server/worlds should be installed into /home   such as /home/minecraft
<z1haze> ok so / 50 or 100?
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: do i leave them all under PRIMARY type?
<ajoul> how to format a USB drive
<ajoul> FAST
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yeah... 50 is prob enough. but if you're going to be messing around and installing other apps then 100gb might be a bit safer. I've seen / fill up far too often for new users
<ajoul> how?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yup all primary
<ajoul> HOW TO FORMAT A USB DRIVE PLEASE? ITS URGENT :/
<z1haze> ok
<hitsujiTMO> ajoul: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<ibDoug> I have not been able to find a functioning Twitter app.  Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: also if your are doing backups of the world. stop minecraft from saving the world, then rsync, then allow mc to save the world again
<z1haze> i im not sure what you mean?
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: would u look at that screenshot again and see if those numbers are ok as default? the / wasnt quite 50gb but its how it was default
<aki2389> ajoul: mkfs.vfat
<lotus-blade> is there a firewall installed by default on ubuntu 13.10? is it active?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: well, you know the way mc worlds can easily corrupt (especially with mods installed right?)  its a good idea to backup the world frequently. so when you do, you can pipe a command to mc to stop saving the world data, then do your rsync, then pipe a command to allow it write again. if you rsync a world whild its being written then you can end up with a corrupt backup
<xangua> !firewall | lotus-blade
<ubottu> lotus-blade: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: / was 20gb in your original. you can easily fill that up if you're not careful so that's why i'd recommend upping it to 50/100gb
<jedidiah_> Is anyone familiar with wireless Brother printers?
<z1haze> i think that's over my head.. ok in this gui, how do i edit the /? do i click the recycle bin then redo it?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: delete all the partitions so. then add them one by one.
<z1haze> alright
<z1haze> dang, it wont let me, it says it cant be dleeted it would be in an inconsistent state
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: even for /home it wont?
<z1haze> just for / i didnt try another
<hitsujiTMO> try ticking advanced mode
<z1haze> ohhh, my bad hitsujiTMO: i had to delete them in reverse order
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: lol cool
<sadbox> Weird thing happened today: I did a apt-get autoremove -y (never using -y again =/) and it uninstalled most of my system before I noticed
<hitsujiTMO> sadbox: something you removed before hand triggered that
<z1haze> ok i did 80gb / and 4gb in swap, then the rest in /home
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: sweet that should be perfect for you
<sadbox> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure how since I have no removes in my apt-log between the previous autoremove and the giant one
<hitsujiTMO> sadbox: what about purges?
<sadbox> none of those either
<hitsujiTMO> any dist-upgrades?
<ash_m> hitsujiTMO: thank you and gonyere so much for helping resolve that. I really appreciate it. :)
<hitsujiTMO> ash_m: your welcome
<sadbox> yessir, one of those
<gonyere> np :) always hapy when i can help :)
<hitsujiTMO> sadbox: that could have triggered a package change that may have caused it then
<sadbox> weird
<sadbox> So, looking through
<sadbox> xorg-dev looks like the culprit
<sadbox> It removed my *-lts-saucy stuff
<hitsujiTMO> sadbox: oh, not compatible with the sauch enablmentstack?
<hitsujiTMO> saucy*
<sadbox> I guess not
<hitsujiTMO> sadbox, or may have triggered a switch to the precise stack
<z1haze> hey hitsujiTMO: whats my best bet for moving all of my files over to the server from the old one?
<hitsujiTMO> there maybe an equivalent xorg-dev-lts-saucy
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: rsync over ssh i guess
<sadbox> hitsujiTMO: yes, yes there is
<sadbox> Thanks!
<z1haze> is that like the scp i read about?
<sadbox> z1haze: rsync would be better than rsync for that
<sadbox> er
<sadbox> rsync would be better than scp
<z1haze> hmm
<z1haze> riddles
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: much better as it checksums aswell
<z1haze> how can i do this rsync
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: rsync -ave ssh ip.of.old.server:/your/source/file /your/dest/file
<sadbox> scp is some arcane old protocol which is barly more than cat file | ssh you@place cat - > file
<z1haze> what is the -ave ?
<sadbox> hitsujiTMO: my preference: rsync -avhze ssh --progress
<z1haze> what are these flags doing?
<sadbox> a = archive, which is a shortcut for a bunch of flags
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: hey I am on the laptop :D
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: -a = archive mode( basically copies everything, such as permissions, etc) v is verbose, e is type of remove shell(specified with ssh)
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: I booted in using a previous kernel version. currently using 3.2.0-58-generic-pae :D in order to get graphics to work properly...sigh
<sadbox> v = verbose, h = human readable numbers, z = compression, e = what sort of remove command to use (in our case, transfer over ssh)
<z1haze> what if i dont want permissions, cause remember that was my problem in the first place
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: you generally do want them. otherwise it will just save as your default umask.
<sadbox> --progress = show progress bars because  they're less boring to watch for a multi-hour transfer
<z1haze> lol
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: does that mean it will bring the file owner with it?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yes, just recreate the same owners on the new server
<z1haze> the problem with the old server is a i chown the root directory
<z1haze> can i use rsync if i setup ssh keys.. ive bee told i should do that
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yup you should be using ssh keys no matter what
<z1haze> ok ill set those up now
<z1haze> i can do that after i installed the o/s right?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: make sure to disable passwaord auth once you have the ssh keys setup
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yup
<z1haze> ok that should be an option in this gui im hoping , bbs imma set that up
<z1haze> err: how do i make one?? is asks for name: then sshkey: then i register it..
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: one bit of advice, use a passphrase for the sshkey and use ssh-agent to manage the key
<z1haze> man: this is deep
<z1haze> i dont want to mess it up
<ggreer> security is hard
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: its actually really simple once you do it once
<z1haze> do i do the generating RSA keys part
<oboo> Hi ,please help is there anyway to compress a large file 500mb ???
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yup
<z1haze> ok, so i have to login root at least once anyway right
<hitsujiTMO> oboo: tar czf file.tar.gz file
<oboo>  <hitsujiTMO>  sorry ??
<hitsujiTMO> oboo: that will tar the file with gzip compression.
<oboo>  <hitsujiTMO> do you mean in the terminal tar czf file.tar.gz file name ???
<hitsujiTMO> oboo: yes
<oboo> <hitsujiTMO>is tha will reduce the size ???
<hitsujiTMO> oboo: as long as its a file that compresses well it will
<ggreer> z1haze: it might help a lot if you knew someone IRL who could help you with this stuff. I actually don't remember the first time I generated an ssh key, but it was definitely with the help of someone else
<z1haze> yea sucks i dont have anyone
<z1haze> im to the point now its asking me to enter a file where to save it
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_Keys#SSH_agents is prob an explanation on how to use ssh-agent aswell
<sadbox> hitsujiTMO: iirc ubuntu has the thing where whenever you try and use it it'll get auto-agentified
<sadbox> Not that it helps if you're on a server install
<sadbox> lol
<ggreer> I tried mightily to get an ssh agent working on lubuntu and xubuntu, but I couldn't. I ended up just reinstalling ubuntu
<ggreer> http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/ <-- this thing is hilarious
<JoldWebb> Hey Guys, nme again. Problem: ubuntu installer is not showing the option to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 as a possibility.
<JoldWebb> Id rather not lose all files
<xangua> JoldWebb: you have ubuntu 12.04 and want to upgrade to...?
<JoldWebb> 13.x
<xangua> JoldWebb: well you can't skip releases, the only exception is LTS from LTS: 10.04 to 12.04 and 14.04
<JoldWebb> so... xangua I have to go to 12.10 to x to x?
<xangua> JoldWebb: 12.10, 13.04, 13.10
<JoldWebb> well sheeit.
<JoldWebb> -weighs options-
<Ben64> or wait 2 months and upgrade directly to 14.04
<JoldWebb> Ben64: My pc's kernal is broken.
<JoldWebb> Im updating as a wuick repair
<JoldWebb> and by quick I mean easy way out
<xangua> your kernel is broken¿
<JoldWebb> yeah sorry, that
<JoldWebb> anyways its dropping threads left and right
<JoldWebb> regardless of importance
<JoldWebb> It started happening after a failed kernel update
<JoldWebb> figured this was a relatively easy fix
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: chroot in and fix the kernel
<JoldWebb> hitsujiTMO: Im not exactly adept with linux. Im more windows.
<JoldWebb> When ever a PC's OS gets beyond repair I put ubuntu on it instead of tossing it in the trash
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: you got a net connection up and running on the live cd?
<JoldWebb> I can
<JoldWebb> It might take me a bit, my pc crashed 20 times in a 4 hour period
<JoldWebb> with the old ubuntu distro that is
<daftykins> memtest!
<Ben64> JoldWebb: yeah its more likely a hardware problem then a "broken kernel"
<Ben64> unless you did some weird stuff manually
<JoldWebb> Ben64: it was after a failed kernel update
<JoldWebb> Thats the only reason why the kernel is involved
<Ben64> still, do a memtest
<JoldWebb> That and hardware was working fine moments before it happened
<JoldWebb> hmm
<hitsujiTMO> that tends to be the case before a hardware failure
<JoldWebb> Ben64: where do I access that
<Ben64> you can get to it from the boot menu (grub)
<JoldWebb> lol hitsujiTMO
<zz_chamunks> Whats a good alternative to Unity that handles dual screens properly on ati graphics cards.
<hitsujiTMO> zz_chamunks: xfce4, openbox, gnome, kde, dwm, awesome-wm, the list goes on
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: gnome is the closest to unity, without being unity
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, My biggest issue is it needs to be stable on 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: they're all stable
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: what ati card do you have?
<JoldWebb> alright running tests now
<chamunks> Well Unity is supposed to be "Stable" but my issue is I've got some video intensive things that seem to just hate me.
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, I've got dual Saphire Radeon hd 6850's
<chamunks> Running Dual 23" screens
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: should be fine then no matter what DE you choose
<chamunks> I would be comfortable with your assurances but it seems that as soon as I start using me DE for an extended period of time or try to use more then one workspace or play minecraft or a video in vlc...
<chamunks> Either VLC starts displaying a black screen at certain screen sizes or minecraft trys to test if I have photosensitive seizures.
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: what driver are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> fglrx?
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, currently the default iirc because if I try fglrx it gets even more weird.
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: hmm, i'd be worried about 2 things with such issues: ample power going to the gpus, and no memory issues with the ram on the cards
<chamunks> and you would imagine by this point the drivers are mature enough to not be that way but I really have no idea what could be buggy here.
<chamunks> I've got a 750watt corsair 80plus rated psu and generally don't get issues in windows.
<chamunks> So the psu should be more then sufficient but maybe I'll look into that.
<hitsujiTMO> then heating is the next thing. use lmsensors to check what temps you're hitting when this happens
<chamunks> Granted linux's support for dual video cards seems to be finicky out of the box.
<hitsujiTMO> especially with ati. ati suuuuuck with drivers
<chamunks> Yes they most certainly do.
<yenic> is there a good UI for multimonitor in linux? xfce, lxde? because it definitely isn't unity
<chamunks> The package in apt was lm-sensors.
<hitsujiTMO> yenic: unity is much improved in 13.10 for multi monitor.     maybe check gnome
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<yenic> im still on 12.04 lts, i've tried 13.10 but only on single screens
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, tyvm
<hitsujiTMO> yenic: i'd go with lxde over xfce personally.
<hitsujiTMO> yenic: stick with 12.04 til 14.04 comes out,m ten try out unity again
<yenic> I've tried both but dont really like either. And I def do not want the Win95 style with long text descriptions. I like a left side toolbar in unity but not the top bar and the rest
<yenic> yes I don't like non-LTS, which is basically beta from my experience. LTS is solid
<hitsujiTMO> yenic: you can get some very nice themes for lxde
<hitsujiTMO> yenic: yes the default theme sucks. but there are some very good ones out there
<yenic> gnome3 looks very 'integrated' with a top menu bar as well, but otherwise looks OK
<yenic> but this is for a 3 monitor setup
<yenic> ill look into lxde themes
<yenic> what's wrong with xfce?
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<chamunks> sorry
<chamunks> http://hastebin.com/yanegonufu
<yenic> ElementaryOS's UI is actually pretty nice overall but shame I have to run something other than Ubuntu to get that
<chamunks> my NB always runs hot.  the Asus crosshair IV formula is known to have a Northbridge cooler that doesn't make proper contact.
<zack235> can someone help ive bin trying to setup a ad hoc network all day and have failed
<zzzzzzzzzc0de> hi
<zack235> hi
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: you should run that when things start going funky
<Bray90820> Is the touch skin for the desktop version of ubuntu
<zzzzzzzzzc0de> installing lm-sensors
<zzzzzzzzzc0de> rebooting
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, makes sense.  I'll try that but I have a sneaking suspicion its something else.  But I do kind of get the feeling that you could be right granted I hope to hell not.
<zack235> hello>
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: ati's tend to run quite hot so its a 50/50 guess
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I'm trying to install an ATI driver on a live system and I'm getting this error in the log: /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, what driver would you recommend?
<chamunks> Because I likely should be running something.
<chamunks> I'm just itching for the next LTS to be honest.
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: fglrx should be the latest available in the repo(13.101)
<chamunks> so should I use http://screencloud.net/v/a9b8 or a different method.
<JokesOnYou77> Can I install an AMD driver from the repo?  I was hoping the proprietary would be best but I'll take what I can get
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<wheatthin> JokesOnYou77, you can but with 13.10 and on,  I wouldn't recommend it
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, ok I'll run that and cross my fingers.
<wheatthin> especially if you use chrome/chromium
<JokesOnYou77> wheatthin, wouldn't recommend the generic or the proprietary?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: fglrx is the proprietary driver in the repo
<wheatthin> JokesOnYou77, the generic performs better imho
<JokesOnYou77> I'm trying to install an ATI driver on a live system and I'm getting this error in the log: /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<JoldWebb> alright that mem test is part way through
<JokesOnYou77> That's what happens when I try and install the one from the AMD website
<JokesOnYou77> And I do use chrome extensively
<JokesOnYou77> So, what do you recommend I do? I'm on an iMac with Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT
<wheatthin> yeah I'd stick with the default honestly
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: you're installing a legacy driver?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: that card is a legacy card. not supported by ati anymore
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: you must use the open driver
<JokesOnYou77> I'm using a live distro of XUbuntu and I frankly have no idea what I'm currently using.  But when I restore from suspend the whole screen goes gray
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, off the top of your head you wouldn't happen to know a good UI for handling an 11 button mouse would you?
<chamunks> Logitech G700s
<hitsujiTMO> chalcedny: afraid not. usually you need to dive into xorg.conf for that stuff
<zack235> hello
<anudas> hi
<zack235> can you help i never got answerd
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, So should I install ubuntu-drivers-common or fglrx ?? Or try and force this thing from the website?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: you cant do anything. you must use the radeon driver that you're using now. there are no other options as ati dropped support for it
<zack235> helllo?
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, how can I check what I'm currently using?
<wheatthin> JokesOnYou77, it'll tell you in the above computer in the top right hand corner
<wheatthin> "about this computer"
<JokesOnYou77> wheatthin, XUbuntu?
<wheatthin> ahh crap lol nvm lol
<JokesOnYou77> command?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: ith will be in your xorg.log   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JokesOnYou77> ty
<SonikkuAmerica> zack235: Hello. Mind describing your problem again?
<zack235> one sec
<zack235>  ive bin trying to setup a ad hoc network all day and have failed
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, the driver I downloded from amd is a legacy driver: 13.1  But I can't install it: /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<zack235> is that goood
<SonikkuAmerica> zack235: Why can't you set up an infrastructure-type network.
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<zack235> idk
<SonikkuAmerica> zack235: What do you need the network for?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: thats incompatable with ubuntu beyone 12.04.1
<JokesOnYou77> oh, crap... :/
<hitsujiTMO> beyond*
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: thats why i'm saying you must use the radeon open driver
<zack235> to connect with android
<JokesOnYou77> crud
<SonikkuAmerica> zack235: You don't need a network to interface with Android storage, if that's what you want; just plug the thing into your computer via USB and go
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: it requires an old kernel, and an old xorg for it to work. thats why its not shipped with ubuntu any more. they would ship it if they could
<zack235> no i want wifi
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, but it only seems to want 3.11.0.15 and I thought that's what I had
<SonikkuAmerica> zack235: You'll need to explain a bit more...
<zack235> i want wifi on my android phone
<SonikkuAmerica> zack235: So you want to use your Ubuntu machine as a WAP for your Android device...
<SonikkuAmerica> (WAP = wireless access point)
<zack235> kinda
<morenoh149> I'm getting a black screen on boot. When I can catch the grub menu by holding the shift key, I get white vertical lines after 3 seconds. What can I do?
<zack235> just somthing with internet connection
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: its getting 3.11.0.15 from the command: uname -r       and the path: build/include/linux/version.h   doesn't exist in the linux kernel headers after kernel 3.2   thats why it can't find it
<hitsujiTMO> zack235: do you want to surf on the android using the net connection on your pc?
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, OH!  Ok, that makes a lot more sense.  Also, that's amazingly impressive that you know what version that stopped being shipped in
<zack235> yes
<hitsujiTMO> !ics | zack235 lets see if this works
<ubottu> zack235 lets see if this works: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<zack235> ok
<hitsujiTMO> zack235: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless seems to be the link
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: its just all from experience
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, Any suggestion on what I can do about the gray screen on resume from suspend?
<SonikkuAmerica> zack235: I would recommend a bridged WPA infrastructure network, those are the most secure
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: not sure on that one. that does sound like a driver issue
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, yeah, that's what I thought :/
<zack235> well i suck at comps
<zack235> hello
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: all i can suggest is maybe try reporting a bug on the issue and see if it gets fixed. altho it could already be fixed in a later ubuntu. try booting a 14.04 live cd and see if the issue occurs there
<zack235> i dont understand this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO, I might give it a try.  There might also be a boot option I could try.  I'm currently using some kind of funky methods to boot an iso via grub on the iMac
<JoldWebb> hitsujiTMO: how many tests does memtest do
<JokesOnYou77> JoldWebb, as many as you let it run for
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: as many as you leave it do. it should tell you when its hit 1 cycle
<JoldWebb> hitsujiTMO: s if it passes one cycle I should be good?
<CarlFK> zack235: it makes your laptop similar to a wfi AP
<zack235> i have a pc desktop
<Evilmax> can ann ubuntu user use adduser?
<Evilmax> give it the right privileges for use adduser?
<Evilmax> give him
<utusan> yes by doing sudo adduser uname
<Evilmax> but then he has to use a password
<Evilmax> he has to digit the pass?
<JoldWebb> alright I passed two cycles of the memtest.
<Evilmax> it would be an automatic process, and sudo requires tty
<JoldWebb> I think I can rule that out hitsujiTMO
<JoldWebb> So what should I do next
<anudas> im on bit flip
<hitsujiTMO> JoldWebb: next is to chroot in from a live cd and fix the install. unfortunately i have to head to bed so can't talk you thru that one. hopefully someone else can chime in and help you there
<JoldWebb> alright. Thanks for all the help man
<hitsujiTMO> np
<JoldWebb> -just realised he never ran the default repair program--
<JoldWebb> dumbo me
<utusan> zack235: if you just want others to connect to web thru your ethernet connection, then a wireless router is best
<Donskoy> annyone have a kindle? How do I send pdf's from ubuntu to the kindle?
<xangua> bluetooth, usb, mail, airdroid app, you choose
<xangua> or did you mean a kindle, not kindle fire¿
<xangua> nevermind then :P
<dipu> ping in
<dipu> ping out
<Bray90820> Is this a good place to talk about using ubuntu with 3rd party boot loaders such as chimera
<Evilmax> there is a way to disable a specific commannd in ubuntu?
<Evilmax> for example...disable "ls -la" but not disable "ls"
<z1haze> would anyone mine helping me rsync my files to my new server? im having trouble because my new server uses ssh keys
<Evilmax> maybe by using an "alias" when an user digits "ls -la"...the system performs "cd .."
<Donskoy> xangua, paperwhite kindle :)
<Bray90820> I don't know if this is a good place to ask this but i can't get ubuntu to show in chimera
<z1haze> how do i rsync when one of the servers have ssh key?
<Donskoy> xangua, any suggestions? I tried a sendtokindle port but that didn't work o.o
<ChogyDan1> Evilmax: maybe alias the ls command to a script that only accepts certain inputs
<Donskoy> xangua, I'm installing calibre. thanks :)
<Longfellow> does anyone have a minute to help answer some questions-specifically after installing from source and creating a menu in unity?
<Evilmax> maybe i can set an alias "ls -la" = "clear" ...so everytime ann users write "ls -la"...he gets the clear command?
<Evilmax> can an alias overwrite a command?
<Evilmax> yeah
<Evilmax> it works!
<Evilmax> i am the n°1
<Evilmax> :)
<xangua> Donskoy: hope it works, calibre it's awesome it even has an android app I believe
 * JamesKZOO yells!
<JamesKZOO> grr
<JamesKZOO> anybody willing to tell how I can get make onto a box w/o internet?
<JamesKZOO> seems like i should be able to tell apt-get to use teh installation thumb drive?
<JoldWebb> So on my ubuntu the newest version of ubuntu is listed, do all other updates have to be installed to begin an upgrade?
<JoldWebb> *is not
<JoldWebb> The newest version is not listed
<hestia> when I install libapache2-mod-php5 I get this  libapache2-mod-php5 : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.5) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1+sury.org~quantal+1 is to be installed . I am running Ubuntu Server 12.10
<ChogyDan1> JamesKZOO: you can copy the deb files to apts cache location, which I think is /var/cache/apt/archives
<Donskoy> xangua, sweet! thanks for the heads up! looking forward! :D
<ChogyDan1> !paste | hestia
<ubottu> hestia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JamesKZOO> ChogyDan1: of course, make and build-essentials aren't listed there. bah.
<JamesKZOO> perhaps if i can get a .deb, then just dpkg it on the new box?
<zzzzzzzzzc0de> hi
<ChogyDan1> JamesKZOO: sorry, I thought you already had the deb files, that was what my advice was for
<ChogyDan1> !offline JamesKZOO
<JamesKZOO> oooh oooh sweet... http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/build-essential/download
<ChogyDan1> !offline | JamesKZOO
<ubottu> JamesKZOO: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<JamesKZOO> ChogyDan1: the target machine is offline. i *think* i'm trying to locate .deb files - still figuring it out :)
<z1haze> i cant figure out how to rsync with this ssh key stuff can someone please help me
<zzzzzzzzzc0de> hi
<z1haze> it says the authenticity of the host cannot be established
<Evilmax> what is .bashrc file? can i set an alias there to use it inn bash scripts?
<Donskoy> hm. ubuntu one doesn't have a .gitignore file?
<Donskoy> Does it have to store /everything/ I place in ubuntu one folder
<Donskoy> would be great if it does have a .gitignore type file anyone know that they do or don't? or something that I can do about it programmatically?
<Longfellow> anyone want to help a new guy try and figure out how to fix a .desktop file so it'll work on unity?
<z1haze> anyone with a lot of experience with ssh keys/rsync can you please help me
<z1haze> eh i figured it out i had the wrong user
<z1haze> on the remote server
<Da`borg> hello
<Da`borg> im new to ubuntu
<MrSalt> ?
<wafflejock> hello
<MrSalt> sorry, just playing around with a new client
<wafflejock> no worries
<SirCmpwn> how do I start nginx?
<SirCmpwn> I tried sudo service nginx start
<SirCmpwn> to no avail
<SirCmpwn> where might errors be logged?
<SirCmpwn> ah, got it
<SirCmpwn> errors were in /var/log/nginx/error.log, was a config problem
<SirCmpwn> "service nginx start" should _really_ print out some useful info, instead of failing silently with a zero return code
<mojtaba> Hi, long time ago I have installed mysql in my laptop and now I don't remember its password. Does anybody know how can I find it in any configuration file?
<Stainedhat> mojtaba: sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables & mysql -u root
<bleutyler> is this the room for technical questions?
<mojtaba> Stainedhat: what does it do?
<starnix> Somebody please help me get back my display I did uninstalled nvidia drivers but, still I could not get back the default setup.
<Stainedhat> mojtaba: use mysql; update user set password=PASSWORD("new_pass") where User='root';
<mojtaba> Stainedhat: ok thanks
<Stainedhat> mojtaba: that bypasses the check for auth so you can reset the root password
<Stainedhat> mojtaba: you may have to stop the service first: /etcinit.d/mysql stop
<bleutyler> how can I make a file undeletable?  testing a script purposes  (sudo chown root:root isn't working)
<Stainedhat> */etc/init.d/mysql stop
<mojtaba> Stainedhat: ok, thanks
<mojtaba> :)
<Stainedhat> mojtaba: no prob.. good luck
<Longfellow> is there a how to on getting a program i built from source to play nicely with the unity menu? the .desktop file i created isn't working
<Stainedhat> oh and run "flush privileges;" before you quit mysql to log back in
<sadbox> bleutyler: sudo chattr +i somefile
<Stainedhat> bleutyler: you can make it immuatble with chattr _i
<Stainedhat> *+i
<Stainedhat> haha sadbox beat me to it :)
<bleutyler> thank you
<sadbox> bleutyler: sudo chattr -i file          For when you do actually want to delete it
<sadbox> because with +i even root can't rm it
<sadbox> =P
<bleutyler> thank you this is exactly what I needed
<sadbox> Stainedhat: it's amazing how often that comes up in interviews...
<bleutyler> sadbox: you mean how to make a file undeleteable?
<rww> yes
<Stainedhat> sadbox: yeah, a good interviewer will test the small things ;)
<sadbox> bleutyler: normally phrased as "You can't delete X file, what could it be"
<bleutyler> yes, I think that has come up for me at least once too :)
<savio> Million dollar question
<savio> Is Ubuntu really shifting to systemd
<sadbox> savio: One can only hope
<savio> I read in blog
<bleutyler> I suppose making a file immutable also freezes all timestamps on the file as well?
<Stainedhat> yep, going the way of debian it appears
<Stainedhat> bleutyler: I believe so yes.. making something immutable usually freezes it's state
<bleutyler> from documentation I am reading that is what I believe happens.
<sadbox> Not that I have any issues with upstart, but if the linux world could standardize on systemd + wayland, I think it would be a better place for all of us
<rww> sadbox: halfway there, at least, and I'd take systemd over wayland right now :)
<Stainedhat> bleutyler: "On Linux, timestamps cannot be changed for a file marked immutable, and the only change permitted for files marked append-only is to set the timestamps to the current time. "
<rww> and given that KDE isn't doing Mir, I expect Kubuntu to eventually do wayland somehow
<sadbox> rww: I think it'll prolly be harder to justify mir if/when wayland stabilizes
<rww> *nod*
<sadbox> I have hope!
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I am trying to access & set properties using dbus-send, but getting an error, does someone have an example of how to do the same ?
<ursnation> heyaz dudes
<ursnation> no chat i reckon ..
<dhruvasagar> how can I set a property using dbus-send ?
<duckduck>  I am tech savvy in Windows only. I have had only minimal exposure to Linux. I am sorry that I can't answer my own, probably obvious, question. I am trying to install Ubuntu(sans unity) Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or *buntu, but I have some weird hurdles I don't know what to do about. I am poor, and I can't afford to buy any better disks at the moment. My burnable CDs have a maximum capacity of 702MB.
<duckduck> All the CD ISO files I have downloaded have been larger than that, so I tried a couple minimal installations to no avail. I couldn't get very far in the installation, because it stopped me when there was a network error of some kind, which basically stated that it couldn't find the DHCP sever. Which ISO that is less than 700MB, but also good for aspiring Linux heads (no termal knowledge).
<dhruvasagar> how can I use dbus-send to set a property
<ursnation> do you have a USB stick?
<ursnation> @duck
<duckduck> I have a USB stick, but this bios doesn't allow USB installation.
<ursnation> what computer do you have if you dont mind me asking
<sadbox> There's the minimal CD, I'm not sure how friendly it would be to install for someone who's never used linux before though
<ursnation> the minimal bootable is only good if you can ultimately (after boot) be able to connect to a server and receive the files
<ursnation> there are some advanced techniques tho
<ursnation> tha might interest you
<ursnation> you can make an image on a separate macine
<ursnation> and use that as the source (by using th minimal install) in order to install ubuntu on your device
<duckduck> Presario CQ62 Notebook PC. I got stuck with the Minimal install, when it couldn't connect to the network. I don't have another machine.
<BB--> can anyone help me with a usb 3.0 problem, they are not being recognized
<duckduck> Maybe a good option would be to figure out why it can't get online?
<ursnation> well does your bios support booting flash drives?
<duckduck> :/ no. Tried that before I came here.
<BB--> ikonia: r you available your familiar with my problem this is old user chisholm
<sadbox> duckduck: I'm heading to bed, but if the fine people in this channel can't get it working I'd be happy to mail you a 12.04 cd or something
<ursnation> a network installation could work, if you can get your hands on an additional  computer that can be your data storage for the ubuntu kit
<ursnation> or maybe a portable DVD drive
<sadbox> duckduck: my email is james@sadbox.org if it comes down to it
<sadbox> night
<ursnation> another question tho, could you reproduce the problem?  is it hanging at some specific point?
<duckduck> Unfortunately, I don't have another computer or a portable DVD drive. I have this PC, an android phone, one blank 700MB CD, and a 1926 typewriter at my disposal. Are there no <700MB *buntu standard installers? Thank you sadbox! I will try to exhaust all options first.
<duckduck> I could reproduce it and write down the specific error and return if you like, ursnation. It will take me a few minutes.
<tgm4883_> duckduck, I believe the server installer is <700MB
<ursnation> just walk me through it plz
<ursnation> tell me where it hangs
<ursnation> and what happens
<ursnation> if you can remember
<ursnation> what the issue it if you try a network install
<smartracer> hi how can i change file permissions of my flash memory card?
<duckduck> YES! thank you tgm4883_! I will try server really quick, then I will walk you through, if that fails, ursnation.
<smartracer> i cant delete files at my memory card.it says read only file system error
<ursnation> chmod prolly
<ursnation> @start
<smartracer> in terminal what command i need to enter?
<smartracer> tell it clearly pls
<ursnation> read around chmod and chown
<ursnation> --help is your friend
<ursnation> and man
<smartracer> i read but i cant find details
<smartracer> ok ok
<ursnation> and google is full of all the innfo you need around it
<ursnation> @duck sure mate, not sure how long i`ll be around
<m> اليكس
<ursnation> but if i am, lemme know
<ursnation> glad to help
<m> النيكس
<duckduck> Thanks, man. I really appreciate you guys. You make the internet awesome.
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to install owncloud for the first time and I get this error message, does anybody know what should I do? "Your web server is not yet properly setup to allow files synchronisation because the WebDAV interface seems to be broken."
<ursnation> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebDAV
<Stainedhat> mojtaba: http://forum.owncloud.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7536
<m> سكس
<mojtaba> m: ?
<mojtaba> Stainedhat: Thanks
<mojtaba> m: wrong chat room
<Stainedhat> np
<m> sex
<ursnation> quick question tho: does anyone have an idea where to start looking for this retarded issue i`m having regarding Chrome in UBUNTU?  For some reason when I want to move tabs around the one i pick up to move goes in a separate window and can`t be attached back to the group
<mojtaba> m: what do you mean?
<ursnation> ..
<ursnation> how do i change my text cfolor here
<ursnation> DAMN IT!
<tozen> hi folks! does anybody testing 14.04 here? have an issues with unity-tweak-tool.
<Serano> ctrl+k and no need to shout
<ursnation> ss
<ursnation> me?
<ursnation> tozen ?
<tozen> ursnation: (unity-tweak-tool:6183): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.compiz.scale' does not contain a key named 'show-desktop'
<tozen> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<duckduck> Okay. Ubuntu Server is burning. By chance, does that one come with with unity on it?
<Serano> duckduck I don't believe it does since it isn't a gui
<Serano> doesn't*
<duckduck> Oh, no. It has no GUI?
<duckduck> Can one be easily added?
<snadge> cannot start openssh-server in ubuntu 13.10 live environment, unless i comment out the upstart check in /etc/init.d/ssh script.. is this a known issue?
<snadge> or am I supposed to install upstart in the live environment?
<tozen> duckduck: what for do you need gui installed on your server? o_O
<duckduck> I am downloading server because minimal wont work without network, and server is the only distro <700MB, which is the size of the CDs I have.
<smartracer> i tried chmod to change file permission even also its not changing.still showing read only file system.what can i do? how can i format it?
<Stainedhat> duckduck: yes.. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ursnation> t
<tozen> smartracer: sudo?
<ursnation> tt
<ursnation> ss
<smartracer> yes did as root user
<tozen> ursnation: wazzap men? did u forgot the words?
<ursnation> sorry dude
<duckduck> Okay. I will be back if this doesn't work. Thanks so much.
<ursnation> was teading a
<ursnation> was reading around
<Serano> duckduck is a USB stick no option?
<ursnation> about changing my chat color
<tozen> ursnation: no probs mate ;)
<ursnation> i can`t be seen without my glassess
<ursnation> :)))
<ursnation> and some dude was trolling me i guess
<smartracer> what you are trying to say tozen? how can i format that drive?
<ursnation> on a forum
<duckduck> No, Serano, my bios doesn't support that. See you again sometime.
<tozen> ursnation: /set theme blablabla.theme ;)
<smartracer> i tried chmod but file permission is not changing
<ursnation> does blablabla stand for anything specific?
<tozen> smartracer: try with <sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file>
<smartracer> ?
<Stainedhat> smartracer: are you sure the filesystem wasn't mounted read only in the first place? try mounting rw
<smartracer> ok i will try and tell you the results
<ursnation> to mounted file >.>
<tozen> smartracer: this allows to change file to anyone
<smartracer> ok
<its> hello my GNU/linux friends
<ursnation> are u root? if not maybe you should look into chown too
<tozen> ursnation: no mate blablabla is a themes name as example
<ursnation> tozen i`m gonna remind you at some point about my color issue (not racist..)
<ursnation> so where do i find these themes?
<ursnation> if you dont mind me feeding me a wee bit more
<ursnation> :P
<tozen> ursnation: if you using irssi then: http://www.irssi.org/themes
<ursnation> i`m using the ubuntu standar one
<ursnation> XChat
<tozen> ursnation: ough!! no ideas, pal
<ursnation> oryt mare, no worries then
<tozen> i'm on irssi
<ursnation> i`ll figure it out.. i always do
<ursnation> thx
<tozen> ursnation: ur welcome
<ursnation> red
<ursnation> s
<ursnation> what
<ursnation> hmm progress
<Longfellow> so i'm building a .desktop file for an music app i just built from source, and i built it in /usr/local/src/musique but i need to run in terminal ./build/target/musique does that mean the exec=/usr/local/src/musque "./build/target/musique"  or did i miss something in the build from source?
<snadge> so nobody has tried installing openssh-server package on a live 13.10?
<Millennium1K> Hello?
<ursnation> 36 >.>
<ursnation> pink?
<ursnation> ..great
<Millennium1K> Anyone?
<ursnation>  ......
<ursnation>  test
<ursnation> 33542 test
<tozen> Millennium1K: what the matter? hi
<Millennium1K> issues with tor..
<ubuntu-studio> hello eveyone i need help over here. I was installing some kde desktop and got an error message. now when i reboot my grub does not appear to login
<ursnation> test
<ursnation> ssssasa
<ursnation> i guess this will do
<ursnation> sory for that
<varius> есть кто
<ursnation> so
<ursnation> what`s going on
<ursnation> <b>
<varius> нерусь?
<varius> sochi
<jcadduono> I made the terrible mistake of trying to install Ubuntu on an Intel raid side by side windows.  Is there way to get a bootloader that works with fake raid?
<Millennium1K> I cant get my ports correct for some reason...i need to find clues in the deep web.
<gtristan> Can someone tell me what is the package containing libnsspem.so ?
<gtristan> For Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Millennium1K> sadly not, 13.10
<ursnation> people still use bots for irc?
<ursnation> i used to sell those when i was a kid
<jcadduono> Why does Ubuntu let you install it on a fakeraid when there are no compatible bootloaders
<wafflejock> !fixboot
<wafflejock> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wafflejock> jcadduono: not sure
<ursnation> just google grub commands and you`ll get your sys up and running in 5 minutes
<jcadduono> Already did that for an hour,  no matter what I try grub is unable to load fakeraid partirions
<eagle1776> why do so many people like linux so much? I tryed it for about a year and I didnt like it as much as windows. Is there some feature or something I looked over perhaps ?
<SirLagz> eagle1776: it's much more customisable
<hewhomust> i love having access to all the apps from one source
<ursnation> eagle1776: ubuntu is the real deal man
<ursnation> since video card companies started building drivers for it (thanks to Steam)
<IVplay> eagle1776: its also free
<ursnation> it is really really awesome
<hewhomust> i like windows 8 though
<ursnation> i men for desktop usage
<ursnation> and for server usage.. you just can`t beat it
<Madcatyoji> I just canned Windows 8  for Linux.
<hewhomust> poor bill
<ggreer> I dual-boot
<ggreer> need windows for testing stuff
<ursnation> had win 8 for about a year, i mean.. since whee is the Shut Down button a setting?
<jcadduono> Only thing Windows has over Linux is media player frame interpolation for me.  Makes me sad.
<hewhomust> and games
<ursnation> + it started to get really really buggy
<ursnation> i just gave up on it
<ggreer> I don't play games
<Madcatyoji> I've got dual boot set up, but I can't imagine using W8
<ursnation> in linux, it`s simple.. if it fails you can debug and fix
<eagle1776> also does it have silver light support now ?
<hewhomust> i cant find a de that i like though
<HaiKaiDo> Hey guys, im trying to get ubuntu setup on a 2008 core 2 duo plastic macbook and on 13.10 everything works quite well. The only thing thats driving me crazy is the trackpad is jumpy and seems as if its on a grid. if i try to make a circle motion it comes out pretty much a square on the screen. ive tried things like synclient FingerLow=10; synclient FingerHigh=20 to help but to no avail. oddly enough on 10.10 it works pretty much perf
<Madcatyoji> close to 5 minutes from power on to a workable desktop
<hewhomust> except openbox
<ursnation> it`s not abvout games man, it`s about the visuals you get in Xorg
<HaiKaiDo> sorry for the wall of text, tried to get everything out all at once
<ggreer> I have a not-particularly-fast laptop and it's maybe 20 seconds to boot
<ursnation> the  video card support
<ggreer> (windows 8.1)
<jeetpei> Hello All, I have 12.04 Ubuntu and Devfs2 .. but i could not rename in Webdev ..
<ggreer> less if you use shutdown instead of reboot, since that just hibernates
<ggreer> for good boot times, it's important to have a fast SSD
<ursnation> i`ve been running linux for a while in and out, and for about a year i`m into ubuntu
<hewhomust> the only thing i hate about unity is the launcher
<ursnation> only use win for games
<ursnation> once in a while
<jeetpei> does anybody know that if devfs2 in ubuntu support Rename ?
<Madcatyoji> I'm on Xubuntu 13.10, boot time is around 20-30 seconds
<jcadduono> I'm trying to decide between gnome and xfce right now.  Hardest choice of my life okay.
<hewhomust> god damn i hate kde
<HaiKaiDo> Anyone have any suggestions for my trackpad problem by chance?
<wafflejock> really I'm liking KDE
<wafflejock> HaiKaiDo: no idea sorry
<ggreer> HaiKaiDo: no clue. :(
<ursnation> i`m a gnome dude
<HaiKaiDo> bummer
<ursnation> ever been
<HaiKaiDo> i wish there was a way to use the touchpad driver from 10.10 on 13.10  or the wireless driver from 13.10 on 10.10
<ursnation> oh man, i might try another irc client
<ursnation> this one kinda sux
<HaiKaiDo> but I have no clue how to do that
<wafflejock> yeah I used to like Gnome back when KDE was terrible, now it's a resource hog but I like all the customization, it's like old gnome
<hewhomust> i like cinnamon
<wafflejock> I've played with a lot though, XFCE Cinammon... both nice but not daily stuff for me
<ggreer> http://abughrai.be/pics/screenshots/Screen%20Shot%202014-02-19%20at%2011.31.30%20PM.png <-- one of these days I'm going to get really sick or something and miss a day
<wafflejock> Unity I couldn't stand the removal of menus and dash I do see the speed advantage sometimes but I didn't like that I couldn't customize things easily
<ggreer> I used to use lubuntu. it wasn't bad
<ursnation> fk unity.. bash all the way
<ggreer> but then I just got a faster laptop
<ggreer> problem solved
<wafflejock> that's one I haven't tried
<hewhomust> my favourite wm is openbox
<HaiKaiDo> is it possible to use gnome from 10.10 on 13.10?
<wafflejock> yeah I mean I have a i7 2.4GHz with 8GB of RAM
<wafflejock> I'm not worried about the KDE weight just whatever works best
<sorimoo> Hi. I'm unable to mount a partition!
<hewhomust> sorimoo what does it say?
<ggreer> lxde is similar to xfce in terms of footprint and customizability. it's just a matter of personal taste which one you'll like more
<sorimoo> hewhomust, mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hewhomust> is it ntfs
<sorimoo> hewhomust, ext4. I suspect the HD is dying, I had to reinstall Ubuntu twice
<ursnation> man mount ... sudo mount /DEST /DRIVE
<sorimoo> hewhomust, I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<hewhomust> sorimoo: what commands are you using to mount it?
<sorimoo> FAT-fs (dm-5): bogus number of reserved sectors
<sorimoo> nvm the last one
<sorimoo> hewhomust, sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/mapper/disk1 /mnt
<ursnation> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<hewhomust> sorimoo sudo fdisk -l what does that give you?
<ursnation> btw.. correct me please.. i always work as root.. i hate typing sudo all the time so i go sudo -i
<ursnation> can that fk up permissions ?
<hewhomust> no
<hewhomust> just be careful what you run as root
<ursnation> yea i am.. no worries about that
<ursnation> i come from centos / mandrake and other old stuff
<ursnation> so .. sudo is kinda new for me
<sorimoo> hewhomust, Disk /dev/mapper/disk1: 936.2 GB
<ursnation> and debian was my favorite for servers
<sorimoo> Disk /dev/mapper/disk1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ursnation> gparted available?
<sorimoo> why would i need gparted?
<wafflejock> ursnation: yeah the only real problem is you may create a folder or file as root by accident but you aren't doing anything different than if you were to run all of those commands with sudo first
<wafflejock> ursnation: yeah you can get gparted
<sorimoo> is there a way to "undelete" the files in case the filesystem is screwed?
<wafflejock> ursnation: or partitionmanager if you're outside of the G
<hewhomust> sorimoo run fsck on your disk
<ursnation> gparted is a nice view of your disk
<ursnation> easy for start-ups
<sorimoo> hewhomust, One or more block group descriptor checksums are invalid.  Fix<y>?
<HaiKaiDo> which interface was supposed to be a gnome look a like? was that MATE or Cinnamon?
<hewhomust> mate and cinnamon
<HaiKaiDo> oh both of them?
<HaiKaiDo> is one better than the other? or is that one of those loaded questions
<ursnation> hehe nice to run into you folks, gonna learn a lot for you :)
<wafflejock> MATE was Gnome 2 I believe
<wafflejock> fork that is
<HaiKaiDo> so MATE can use GTK 2.0 themes?
<hewhomust> yup so can xfce
<HaiKaiDo> nice
<wafflejock> MATE is a fork of GNOME 2. It provides an intuitive and attractive desktop environment using traditional metaphors for Linux and other Unix-like operating systems. MATE is under active development to add support for new technologies while preserving a traditional desktop experience
<hewhomust> i like cinnamon because of the gtk3 support
<wafflejock> google
<hewhomust> sorimoo y
<HaiKaiDo> Theres SO many GTK 2.0 themes I liked
<ursnation> afk a few
<HaiKaiDo> So I think im just gonna go back to that
<HaiKaiDo> I hate unity honestly
<sorimoo> hewhomust, Free blocks count wrong for group #0 (23513, counted=814).
<sorimoo> Fix<y>?
<HaiKaiDo> the side bar etc it meh
<wafflejock> Actually I'm on GTK 2.0 using Kubuntu cause of some bugs in the Android developer tools
<sorimoo> HaiKaiDo, try gnome 3
<wafflejock> HaiKaiDo: yeah it's so hard to like :)
<HaiKaiDo> lol
<wafflejock> I really tried
<HaiKaiDo> I tried gnome 3
<HaiKaiDo> felt like an empty version of unity
<HaiKaiDo> :\
<sorimoo> HaiKaiDo, what do you want it to be filled with? it's has the best streamed UI
<HaiKaiDo> I hate those things ont he side
<HaiKaiDo> *on the side
<sorimoo> I keep getting  Free blocks count wrong for group # , does it mean everything's gone?
<HaiKaiDo> its like an ugly osx dock on the left and the multi desktop stuff on the right just isnt my thing
<wafflejock> I really like KDE at the moment, there were a couple of bugs I had to work around (mapping numpad, block touchpad while typing) but aside from that I can put panels wherever and have them do a lot of cool things with the widgets, I haven't really seen open box saw that mentioned above
<wafflejock> you need to spend like a week customizing KDE though
<wafflejock> and if you don't have the resources you may be upset
<HaiKaiDo> kde i dont like either XD
<HaiKaiDo> im stuck in my ways
<hewhomust> i have the resources im still upset its the apps
<wafflejock> hewhomust: what apps are missing er what don't you like?
<Stanley00> I just use the default Unity, and all I have to do is change desktop background :D
<ggreer> my desktop environment isn't that important to me. I just need a browser, a terminal, and sublime text
<wafflejock> hewhomust: I really like KMail and how everything is integrated through Akonadi, I just setup my Gmail stuff there and it pulls in my calendar and e-mail and all
<Stanley00> and by the way, you should look at !ot
<Stanley00> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ggreer> Stanley00: thanks for the recommendation
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> Is there any way I can enlarge my / partition? i made it only 10gb and now i have only 300mb remaining :(
<sorimoo> /dev/mapper/disk1: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<sorimoo> is it good or bad?
<sorimoo> 348754/8314880 files (0.4% non-contiguous)
<HaiKaiDo> sorimoo are you just trying to recover some files?
<HaiKaiDo> from a botched install?
<sorimoo> i ran the fsck command
<sorimoo> HaiKaiDo, it's my main hd
<sorimoo> was
<HaiKaiDo> hmm
<Stanley00> Wiz_KeeD: 10G is enough, you can clean some old deb files in /var/cache/apt via apt-get autoclean. And if you use /home on the same partition, you should move /home to another partition
<sorimoo> now it's mounted!
<HaiKaiDo> nice :D
<Wiz_KeeD> Stanley00, /home has a different partition
<nanashi_> sup
<Wiz_KeeD> /usr is 4gb wtf
<sorimoo> well, on the bright side, i have a lot more free space on that drive after i ran fsck
<Wiz_KeeD> what other caches can I clear with the ui?
<makara> hi. I can't update my server. Its not simple. Someone got 20min to walk me through it?
<makara> `sudo apt-get update` just hangs
<Stanley00> Wiz_KeeD: OK, you can try some cleanup. If you still want to resize. You can boot up a liveCD/USB and resize with gparted
<Wiz_KeeD> what cleanup are we talking Stanley00 ?
<hewhomust_> makara for how long?
<makara> hewhomust_, until I ctrl+c
<Stanley00> Wiz_KeeD: some log files in /var/log. some unused deb files, remove some package you don't need anymore
<Wiz_KeeD> nothing comes to mind now Stanley00
<hewhomust_> makara: try changing your sources to see if thats the problem
<makara> hewhomust_, I've tried that
<makara> I copied the sources.list to another server and it worked
<Stanley00> Wiz_KeeD: then, just boot a liveCD/USB to resize, and remember to edit the /etc/fstab to mount new partition as /
<Wiz_KeeD> pfuu
<Wiz_KeeD> I will do that tonight and come back for help from you guys to do it properly
<sorimoo> thanks a bunch guys
<FuzzyThor> How do i run scripts that need sudo at startup in ubuntu desktop 13.04
<hewhomust_> sudo crontab -e
<hewhomust_> time option @reboot
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: I prefer add that to /etc/rc.local
<FuzzyThor> ok would that work if the script need to be in a screen session
<hewhomust_> Stanley00: can you tell me what the benefits?
<hewhomust_> are
<FuzzyThor> Well
<hewhomust_> i want to know
<FuzzyThor> I have teamspeak with a perl bot that needs to use sudo for tracert and pinging
<sandman> can anyone check the status of official repo for Nepal?
<Stanley00> hewhomust_: that's just my opinion, and I don't know about @reboot in crontab :D
<hewhomust_> ok i just learnt about it a couple of days ago thanks
<FuzzyThor> i have been opening terminal and manually doing screen -S
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: and than you must run that script in screen?
<FuzzyThor> well for the perl mod if i close the term without screen the task stops
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: screen -S? you want to send output to somewhere?
<hewhomust_> sandman: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<EleanorEllis> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I just had a low disk space error on root. When I looked there was less than 1GB and it was falling rapidly. This worried me. Then I noticed that a kernel upgrade had taken place. I checked in /boot and there were a lot of old kernels so I thought removing these would be a good idea, so I followed the instructions at http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-lin
<hewhomust_> EleanorEllis: whats wrong?
<EleanorEllis> hewhomust_: That command is still running and seems to be generating grub.cfg over and over again.
<EleanorEllis> And it never stops.
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: well, if you run via rc.local, you will not see any terminal screen, and the script will run until it finish, so I don't think you need the screen here
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: hey I am on the problematic laptop :) if you have a spare chance now
<ursnation> back
<sandman> when i enter 'sudo apt-get update' i get this: 96% [Connecting to np.archive.ubuntu.com (120.89.98.2)] and the process fails
<Lorith[Alpha]> what happened Psil0Cybin ?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: the script i want to run in a teamspeak monitoring bot I dont want it so ever stop
<Stanley00> sandman: look like a network problem to me, not a repo problem :D
<EleanorEllis> hewhomust_: I can't even pastebin what is happening in the terminal because the terminal is endlessly scrolling so I don't know what to do. Is there some way to pause what is happening without breaking something?
<Lorith[Alpha]> @sandman try another repo, since maybe they have better connection
<sandman> Stanley00: i am running Ubuntu 13.10 on Vbox
<hewhomust_> ctrl c
<Psil0Cybin> Lorith[Alpha]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206432 << this silly little issue
<Psil0Cybin> with my cedarview tail graphics and new kernel upgrades every time :(
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: you mean your script has something like infinity loop?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: The script is a program and i want it to stay constant.
<mike__> EleanorEllis: i think ctrl z will send it to the background but i wouldnt do that or ctrl c, how long has it been going
<FuzzyThor> Its a .pl
<FuzzyThor> A teamspeak monitoring bot
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: well, I don't see how screen can help in this. If your script finish. screen won't rerun the script. Except your script will never end. If in that case. rc.local will do the same.
<Psil0Cybin> Lorith[Alpha]: me and graphic drivers always must duke it out :(
<EleanorEllis> Oh hang on, I just noticed that each time it generates grub.cfg, the list of kernels is getting shorter one by one, so it's just a bit of an inefficient way to remove all the old kernels generating grub.cfg each time rather than doing it once when they have all been removed. Presumably, once all the old kernels have gone then it will stop.
<Lorith[Alpha]> can't help sry @Stanley00
<Lorith[Alpha]> eh @Psil0Cybin
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00 I gues its less of a script and more of a program written in perl i use ./rbmod.pl o run it in a screen
<Psil0Cybin> Lorith[Alpha]: if you can take a look at my forum post and see if you can help id be forever greatful :D
<EleanorEllis> I was right. It has finally stopped. That was a bit scary! I thought it was in an endless loop
<Lorith[Alpha]> i saw it
<Lorith[Alpha]> but i can't even fix my prob. with fglrx
<mike__> EleanorEllis: *infinite loop
<EleanorEllis> Now I have 9.5GB free instead of 500MB so that was a lot of kernels to remove
<FuzzyThor> It need to stay up in the terminal or it will be usless
<EleanorEllis> Panic over!
<mike__> EleanorEllis: do u ever apt-get clean
<EleanorEllis> mike__: No. I didn't know about that.
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: script and program are the same to me. And run them in screen or via rc.local are the same to me.
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: run a script via rc.local WILL NOT show a terminal, so you can not simply kill that program/script
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: I dont want to kill it i what it always on. As long as the computer is on i want it on.
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: yep, then just run that in rc.local
<karra> hello all
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: but, remember that it will be run BEFORE you logging in.
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Its for my teamspeak server that i want on all the time. How many items can i have in rc.local
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: as much as you want. It's just script ;)
<Psil0Cybin> Lorith[Alpha]: thus my duke with graphics continues
<Psil0Cybin> cedarview is a fighter.
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Is there a way to make what i want open into a session I like the rc.local way but if I can have it start in a detached screen that would be great
<randomcpp> hi, does anybody know how can I disable ctrl+space shortcut in unity?
<randomcpp> at the moment this shortcut is set to switch between keyboard layouts
<randomcpp> in trusty
<mike__> randomcpp: system settings> keyboard> shortcuts
<randomcpp> mike__, ctrl+space is not listed
<DJones> randomcpp: Might be worth asking in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for 14.04 while its in development, possibly there's been some changes to the released versions, just be aware it's a smaller channel, may take a while to get a reply
<sandman> this is weird, i installed Cinnamon on dualbooted Ubuntu and Ubuntu on Vbox, Unity on latter one works fine but on the former, i see only black screen
<Lorith[Alpha]> err Psil0Cybin, did your display work w/o the graphic driver?
<Psil0Cybin> Lorith[Alpha]: yes but poorly, so poorly I resort to using an outdated kernel.
<Psil0Cybin> because the font hurts my eyes
<ursnation> back
<FuzzyThor> WOW
<Lorith[Alpha]> aah
<its> i dont think ubuntu 14.04 will be good,to mush spying there
<Shain> May I get some troubleshooting help? I am a complete noob, and I would like to connect to my home DHCP network so I can install a GUI.
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: sorry, I'm back now.
<FuzzyThor> Its ok
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: I like the rc.local solution but some thing i need to start in a screen session
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: I have been looking for the best way but most places say something dif
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: you can call your command/script as follow to run it in screen "screen /path/to/script.pl", just add that to rc.local
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: or you can chmod +s to your pl script, and chown to root. That scipt wiil run as root and won't ask for sudo password. Than add that to startup desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<krababbel> Shain: just ask
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Now that is an idea
<Shain> I thought I had asked? Lol. May I have some help?
<Stanley00> !ask | Shain
<ubottu> Shain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shain> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: could i do something like screen -S teamspeak ./home/ts3server_startscript.sh start in rc.local
<poincare_> will this announcement ever come?
<fdsfds> hi
<hewhomust_> hi fdsfds
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i am trying to update an old system i inherited. when i try to update i get Could not resolve  proxy.foo.domain
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: well, you need to change ./home/... to absolute path
<leeyaa> where can this be configured
<leeyaa> ?
<FuzzyThor> yea ok
<leeyaa> server does have internet conection
<leeyaa> ping to google.com is working fine
<FuzzyThor> so i dont need ./ for starting the script
<Stanley00> leeyaa: you can check "env | grep -i proxy"
<leeyaa> Stanley00: yeah it does have proxy configured
<leeyaa> how to get rid of it ?
<Stanley00> leeyaa: does that proxy url is "proxy.foo.domain"?
<Shain> ursnation: This is duckduck. I am back. Do you mind helping me out?
<leeyaa> it is yeah: http_proxy=http://proxy.foo.domain:8080/
<fdsfds> can you ping proxy.foo.domain?
<leeyaa> no
<leeyaa> i want to get rid of it
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: I mean you need to change it to "/path/to/home/ts3....sh"
<leeyaa> that proxy server is on a vpn connection that i dont want to use
<fdsfds> it can be blocked
<leeyaa> where do you configure it
<leeyaa> so you dont use proxy
<Stanley00> leeyaa: maybe you can try 'export http_proxy="" ', repeat for all other proxy variables
<fdsfds> what do you use?
<leeyaa> Stanley00: will that make it permanent ?
<fdsfds> if you have desktop, you can try to use desktop update
<leeyaa> it is not a desktop
<leeyaa> yeah export http_proxy="" worked
<leeyaa> how to make it permanent ?
<fdsfds> permanent makeup
<leeyaa> fdsfds: huh ?
<fdsfds> leeyaa:  huhu
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Well home is in the root so /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/teamspeak would be absolute
<Stanley00> leeyaa: export just has effect in current session. maybe it's set when using vpn program. or some startup script in your $HOME
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: OK, i got it :D
<fdsfds> config files in the user directory
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: I just used readlink -f rbmod.pl
<uruhack> hola
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: So would the full line would be> screen -S teamspeak /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/teamspeak/rbmod.pl
<leeyaa> Stanley00: yeah probably im just not sure where to look
<leeyaa> it is such a mess
<fdsfds> users
<Stanley00> leeyaa: that startup script depend on your shell. you can find them in man $SHELL
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: yep
<leeyaa> Stanley00: bash ?
<leeyaa> ah i found it in bashrc
<leeyaa> thanks Stanley00
<LukeSkyw> :-)
<Shain> I am having issues connecting to my home DHCP network. I can see my network card. I can ping localhost, and I believe I have /etc/network/interfaces configured correctly. I think I am missing something simple.
<LukeSkyw> Shain:  you want to do DHCP serv from pc?
<ursnation> can u ping ips?
<ursnation> try ping 8.8.8.8
<icedwater> How does Ubuntu adjust the brightness of a screen at startup? I posted http://rndlygeek.blogspot.com/2013/11/reduce-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu-lts.html but it didn't work once I rebooted my laptop. I've been trying to grep brightness in /etc/rc* but to no avail.
<LukeSkyw> Shain:  i have dhcp serv in the tplink box
<ursnation> if you care to debug it, PM me
<Shain> printing 8.8.8.8 gives me "connect: Network is unreachable"
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: you could add a command in your session startup to run the brightness command
<ActionParsnip> Shain: can you ping your router's internalIP address?
<ActionParsnip> Shain: most use 192.168.0.1
<ursnation> ok, is the cable from your ISP directly in your PC?
<ursnation> most use ifconfig to find out
<ursnation> but before we get to the router we need to know if the ISP cable is in a router or in he eth card
<LukeSkyw> i mean, for less advanced is better grafical programs in desktop
<LukeSkyw> grafical proxy server for example
<ActionParsnip> LukeSkyw: why? Its a waste of resources
<ursnation> no idea what a proxy gots to do with this tho
<Rory> LukeSkyw: Usually, taking the 1 minute to learn the CLI usage is all
<Shain> I ran ifconfig. What information are you looking for? Luke, no I can't ping my router.
<ursnation> that`s like a last resort thing to investigate
<LukeSkyw> ActionParsnip:  yes, for mp3 andi videos :D
<Rory> LukeSkyw: Your opinion tends to revert after a while "ugh, isn't there a CLI version of this gui-only application" ?
<ursnation> from th0 inet addr: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<ActionParsnip> LukeSkyw: also, if you use CLI, your skills will transfer. Not all systems have a pretty UI
<icedwater> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I wanted to change the permission of the link so that I could echo 300 > brightness whenever I wanted. I guess I'll just add that into the session startup?
<ursnation> *eth0
<icedwater> Sometimes the login screen is blindingly bright, though, and I don't want to have to pick a dark background colour just because.
<LukeSkyw> Shain:  what is your router?
<ursnation> dude
<ursnation> we dont know if he has a router yet
<ursnation> please leave
<ursnation> or i do
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: use:   echo 300 | sudo tee /whatever/whatever    and you can type your password and it will change
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: or you can add a script in /etc/rc.local which is backgrounded but has a wait so that the X server can come up
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Well teamspeak started but. My perl mod is not starting
<LukeSkyw> everyone must have router
<ursnation> "my router is black and has one long tingy sticking out of it and it has some lights blinking"
<ursnation> no, router is just a means to an end in order to share connections
<ursnation> if you are the sole user of a connection
<ursnation> you dont need a router
<LukeSkyw> router is router
<Rory> This is really interesting but not actually that relevant to the problem being diagnosed
<Rory> #networking is the place to argue about semantics
<ursnation> not gonna explain  to you what a router is or does
<Shain> Ursnation, I am accessing the same router to talk to you. No, ursnation, I don't seem to be assigned an IP.
<ursnation> Shain:  ok so you have a router
<FuzzyThor> Shain If you had no ip you would not be online talking here
<ursnation> ye
<ursnation> ?
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: hmm... does that script has some log? We need some output to figure out what's going wrong.
<hewhomust_> lol
<ursnation> good, tell me what ifconfig tells you
<ursnation> under eth0 at inet addr:
<LukeSkyw> does blick your ethernet card?
<icedwater> ActionParsnip: ah, thanks. I will try that.
<ursnation> he would if he wouldnt have a DNS
<ursnation> irc does not use DNS
<Shain> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask:225.0.0.0
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: it will need backgrounding so the boot continues but the script sits and waits 10 seconds or so, so that the command runs as root
<ursnation> no.. that is lo
<ursnation> do you have eth0?
<ursnation> or do you use wireless?>
<ursnation> (wlan0)
<Shain> wireless.
<ursnation> ok
<ursnation> wlan0 then
<ursnation> what do you have in inet addr:
<LukeSkyw> ok boys, you are living
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: I try to run this is screen screen -S teamspeak /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl then a sec later says screen is terminating
<Rory> FuzzyThor: "screen screen" ?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: I mean in term
<waneila_> ...
<waneila_> jianbin
<waneila_> nizainali
<Rory> FuzzyThor: If you run just the command without the "screen" in front, does it run properly?
<waneila_> 建斌，你在那里
<Stanley00> !cn | waneila_
<ubottu> waneila_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<LukeSkyW> and ubuntu-china
<FuzzyThor> Rory: nope screen terminates a sec after
<Rory> FuzzyThor: Nono, run it WITHOUT screen
<Rory> FuzzyThor: Just run /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl
<FuzzyThor> ok
<foo357> Hello, what does the -U in this command mean: "sudo pip install -U pil " when I check the man for pip I see no -U option.
<Rory> foo357: There isn't a -U option for pip
<waneila_> thank you
<FuzzyThor> Rory: well to run the the program i need to use ./
<Rory> foo357: Where did you see to run that?
<Rory> FuzzyThor: Yes, sorry you do, my mistake
<foo357> Rory: well, is it something for sudo then?
<Rory> FuzzyThor: But does it run properly?
<Rory> foo357: "sudo -u user command" runs "command" as the "user" user
<Stanley00> Rory: pip install --help => -U = upgrade :D
<Rory> Stanley00: Not on the version in 13.10 repo
<Rory> Oh Stanley00 my bad
<foo357> Rory: yes, but that's not a capital u... here: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/tilestache/1XUlLzNxwcs
<Rory> Yes foo357 it's an option for "pip install" and it's a capital -U
<Rory>  -U, --upgrade               Upgrade all packages to the newest available version. This process is recursive regardless of whether a
<Rory>                               dependency is already satisfied.
<foo357> Rory: thanks
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: so, just run " /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl" in terminal give you an error?
<FuzzyThor> Rory: wow ok so instead of running as a norm user where it works when i use sudo. I su as root and its got dependencies that is cant locate
<Rory> FuzzyThor: Forget the sudo thing. What are you trying to achieve overall here?
<FuzzyThor> it*
<Rory> FuzzyThor: From this page http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#purpose : "It is often very important also to say what you are trying to achieve, not just what does not work, because in many cases what you want to do can be achieved in other and often impler ways, thus avoiding whatever problem you are experiencing.
<FuzzyThor> well its a perl program that i want to start whe my server reboots that monitors my teamspeak channel.
<Rory> FuzzyThor: Oh sorry I thought you were the Pip -U guy. I am coming back when I've finished my coffee because I've brainfarted three times already this morning
<only-lemi> wanbeila
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: hmm... can you pastebin the output when run  /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl" in terminal?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Well this is strange its saying No such file or directory when i have its path
<ursnation> try collabedit
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: ill pastebin
<nuragsu> ciao
<yeshuah> any clues where to look when experiencing problems connecting to an specific FTP server from a specific ubuntu server? I can connect fine from all my other boxes.
<ursnation> firewall for starters
<ursnation> ?
<LukeSkyW> what about ping?
<ursnation> ping can be blocked
<ursnation> config on your end atm
<ursnation> ?
<ursnation> why do you still use FTP?
<ursnation> :))))
<adac> isn't ALT + F2 the shortcut for to execute applications? That does not always work for me actually
<adac> mean i can enter the ocmmands but they are not always executed
<ursnation> ,,bash
<LukeSkyW> ursnation: what you use instead of FTP? :D
<Rory> yeshuah: Can you connect to other services on the box other than FTP?
<Rory> yeshuah: (ie is it FTP that is broken, or all network connectivity to the host)
<ursnation> :)) dropbox :))
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Ok I put it up. I have it in my steam directory for easy switching as i run a game server with my teamspeak server http://pastebin.com/fVSzTZAF
<x3_iVaN> adac: run commands vía terminal
<mike__> yeshuah: try passive mode
<Rory> adac: Could you give an example of something where you hit alt-F2, run a command and it isn't executed?
<yeshuah> mike__: have tried passive mode / and lftp
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: you had ONE dot at the first command? it must be  /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl ,start with a slash (/)
<LukeSkyW> ursnation: web store?
<ursnation> sorry?
<yeshuah> Rory: I can succesfully FTP into releases.mozilla.org from the same box
<ursnation> could you rephrase please
<ursnation> didnt get the question
<adac> Rory, for example typing in eclipse and then just press enter. Nothing ever happens
<adac> but the app is found
<LukeSkyW> ursnation: do you know, what is FTP?
<yeshuah> Rory: mike__ - the response when it fails is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964569/
<ursnation> yes.. file sharing system.. oldie stuff.. no security blablabla
<Rory> yeshuah: I mean, are there any other services listening on this remote host? Such as ssh or http?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: ok so now when i try to use screen lets see
<LukeSkyW> ursnation: hmmmm, it is not file sharing :D
<Rory> yeshuah: I see "login failed" - is there supposed to be a username and password in the script?
<yeshuah> Rory: nope - I only have access to FTP on this specific remote
<LukeSkyW> ursnation: it hasnt be file sharing
<glambert> any idea why hostname and hostname -f come back with completely different results?
<ursnation> it`s a protocol
<Rory> yeshuah: Can you tell me what you get if you type "telnet hostname 21" - replace hostname with the actual IP of the box
<glambert> eg getting "test" back for hostname and "tested.domain.com" for hostname -f
<ursnation> for file sharing
<yeshuah> Rory: Yes and I provide the correct username / password. It works fine when connecting from a different box
<LukeSkyW> ursnation:  your drobbox is only file sharing :D
<ursnation> o.O
<ursnation> what else do you use ftp for?
<Rory> glambert: type in: man hostname
<Rory> glambert: Read the section on "The FQDN" and the usage for "-f-"
<Stanley00> glambert: because -f return FULL host name :)
<yeshuah> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964580/
<mike__> yeshuah: from what i can tell max users reached, perhaps you are logged in twice
<LukeSkyW> ursnation:  why to say to you? you think taht you have something better :D
<Rory> Ok yeshuah looks like it's working perfectly. What problems are you having connecting?
<glambert> Stanley00, no kidding, but the first part is different when it shouldn't be
<glambert> Rory, thanks.
<yeshuah> mike__: nope :(
<ursnation> LukeSkyW: hmm.. i`m here to learn, if you know something i dont, please share
<yeshuah> Rory: Once it receives my username and password then it just disconnects me
<LukeSkyW> ursnation:  goto wiki nad ftp
<LukeSkyW> and
<yeshuah> Rory: again - this doesn't happen when I connect from any other place be it browser on my other machines / other command lines.. only on this one box
<LukeSkyW> ursnation: and propably, you need to know, what is difference between server and client
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: ok using screen -S teamspeak /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl opened a screen
<yeshuah> Rory mike__ : so I was thinking it could be some local caching issue on this machine
<Rory> yeshuah: if you type "ftp hostname" does it let you log in?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: with it running
<LukeSkyW> ursnation: but you need it to know practically
<yeshuah> Rory: it prompts me for username and password - but then closes connection once it receives them
<LukeSkyW> bze
<LukeSkyW> bye
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: but when i use -dm there is no screen
<ursnation> yeah, sure..
<ursnation> says lots about ya mate
<ursnation> ;)
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: what are -am doing here? you didn't mention that?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Well i wanna put it in a dettached screen
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: but for now i am just going to reboot my vm with screen -S teamspeak /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: OK, good luck.
<szsocial> hello can anyone help me setup a irc network on my new vps :)
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: well some reason the rbmod.pl is not loaded
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Would this work /usr/bin/screen -dmS test bash -c '/home/username/test.sh; exec bash
<FuzzyThor> provided i change the path to the script
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: it will make do difference
<pok_> does lamp supports ruby?
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: hmm... can you add " >> /tmp/rbmod.log " after that command, reboot, and pastebin the file /tmp/rbmod.log?
<FuzzyThor> ok
<Rory> pok_: Yes, there's a few Ruby on Rails thingies. This is the big one https://www.phusionpassenger.com/
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: like this screen -S teamspeak /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl  >> /tmp/rbmod.log
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: yes
<Rory> Basically FuzzyThor the idea is to get the ruby script working perfectly on its own first, and then worry about running it at startup
<FuzzyThor> Rory: the script runs fine
<FuzzyThor> Rory: I manually use all the time
<FuzzyThor> Rory: I just want to automate its starup
<Rory> !pm > pok_
<ubottu> pok_, please see my private message
<FuzzyThor> Rory: http://pastebin.com/H5ekKPsk
<pok_> is it possible to put php code in a server within browser without any local installation/set up of wamp/lamp etc..?
<Rory> pok_: You want people to be able to see the php source code? Or you want your server to execute it and display the results?
<pok_> Rory: i want server to execute the code
<Rory> pok_: Then you need a PHP installation, and a web server
<pok_> Rory: as i am very new & hence wonder how it works
<Rory> !lamp | pok_ this is most common
<ubottu> pok_ this is most common: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Rory> pok_: Basically, when a php page is requested, apache asks PHP to execute it. Apache then serves the resulting page to the user
<pok_> Rory: i have ready made code/snippet of php code(like "hello world") does it still require php installation?
<Rory> pok_: Yes of course...
<pok_> Rory: can i use web server/apache within browser
<pok_> Rory: why?
<Rory> pok_: You need a web server, running on some computer (could be the computer you're on now)
<Rory> pok_: You need a PHP interpreter to actually execute the PHP code
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: I wanted a delay when the rbmod is ran would putting sleep 5 in the rc.local stop it from working
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Also the rbmod.log is blank
<pok_> Rory: ok, so inplace of complete bunder of LAMP/WAMP; i can also use separate installaion of PHP & webservers like apache?
<pok_> bundle
<brontosaurusrex> pok_, afaik php has its own server lately
<brontosaurusrex> which you can run localy
<urs> lll
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: did you add sleep in rc.local?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Um..... Maybe?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00L: but is so gone now
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: but is so gone now
<FuzzyThor> So to awnser my ? that would break it
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: it won't break but rc.local must finish before you login, so add sleep just make you boot longer.
<rick_> Hi all, Is it possible to build mesa 10.0 on raring?
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: can you try add " 2>>/tmp/rbmod2.log " into rc.local again?
<leeyaa> guys
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Yea ok
<leeyaa> is there a way to list what packages and when were installed ?
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: like this  screen -S teamspeak /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl  >> /tmp/rbmod.log 2>>/tmp/rbmod2.log
<leeyaa> im more interested in when
<Stanley00> leeyaa: dpkg -l to list all installed/removed package
<FuzzyThor> reboot it
<Stanley00> leeyaa: to know when, maybe you need the log in /var/log apt.log or dpkg.log, I'm not sure about that
<pok_> rick_: i gues php can be executed in some cloud service also!! like heroku/c9.io
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: It made to blank logs
<FuzzyThor> two
<Gallomimia> pok_: apache usually comes with a php module installed. it's been a long while since i last checked. i haven't had any trouble running mysql and apache/php on ubuntu server with regular apt-get install packages
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: hmm... how about without the screen at the beginning? just " /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl  >> /tmp/rbmod.log 2>>/tmp/rbmod2.log"
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: sorry, but I need to debug this :D
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Hey as long as I works in the end I am all happy.
<FuzzyThor> it
<pranav> how to know send voltage to the pins when kubuntu is running in an arm microcontroller ?
<Gallomimia> teamspeak is a mod?
<Gallomimia> forgive me for butting in as i know very little about teamspeak, other than it's a pain to host. tried mumble yet?
<Gallomimia> FOSS
<rick_> leeyaa, use dpkg -L pacakgename
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: This time it didnt make any files /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl  >> /tmp/rbmod.log 2>>/tmp/rbmod2.log
<FuzzyThor> ill reboot again
<Gallomimia> is 2>> &1 the same as the 2nd redirect above?
<Gallomimia> oh. he's doing separate files
<Gallomimia> i see it now. i'd still lilke to know if it's possible to do that redirect 2>> &1
<FuzzyThor> Yep just made to empty logs
<Gallomimia> maybe nothing was output?
<Gallomimia> you could try tee instead of redirect to file?
<FuzzyThor> How would i use it
<FuzzyThor> trying to auto start this perl script i have
<Gallomimia> instead of >> filename you use | tee filename
<FuzzyThor> ok
<Gallomimia> tee still shows the output on screen. for debugging usually
<ohoot> i have  encoded a 3gp video to mp4 format using fftmpeg but the quality still the same please help is there any way i can change it's quality ????
<FuzzyThor> Gallomima: Well what i want is to have screen -S teamspeak /home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak-mod/rbmod.pl start at boot in rc.local
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: sorry, I busy now
<ohoot> ???
<ohoot> i have  encoded a 3gp video to mp4 format using fftmpeg but the quality still the same please help is there any way i can change its quality ????
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Thanks for you help thus far. I am a step closer to what i wanted to do
<Gallomimia> i'm not an expert by any means but...
<ohoot> i have  encoded a 3gp video to mp4 format using fftmpeg but the quality still the same please help is there any way i can change its quality  ????
<Gallomimia> i have a screen script that i can show you
<ohoot> Any help ???
<Gallomimia> !patience | ohoot
<ubottu> ohoot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gallomimia> did you try man fftmpeg?
<Gallomimia> Stanley00: screen -A -m -d -S <nameyourscreen> <commands>
<Gallomimia> no angle brackets
<ohoot> and what's this
<Gallomimia> the manual for the program you're using
<humbag> ohoot: it seems unlikely that you improve the quality just by converting
<ohoot> the quality is to bad even though the format changed
<Gallomimia> it's somewhat impossible to improve the quality of a video through any means at all
<DrPc> how to release next ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> DrPc What version are you running?
<ohoot>  <Gallomimia> so there is no way AT ALL ???
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: can you pastebin your rc.local now? it must make two, atleast bank" file in /tmp
<Gallomimia> you can probably make it larger, but so can fullscreen in a player
<humbag> Gallomimia: do you mean to start a detached screen? should be -d -m
<Gallomimia> i forget what -A does, but -S names your screen
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00 it has made 2 blank file in /tmp
<Gallomimia> and... does the order matter at all?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: http://pastebin.com/4PewrZz8
<hexacode> is it me or is debian.org down???
<Gallomimia> hexacode: wfm
<FuzzyThor> Just you
<hexacode> i mean wiki.debian.org
<hexacode> it just infinitely loads for me
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: there's "./home/fuzzyfrontier/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/teamspeak3/ts3server_startscript.sh start" at the begin? there's ONE DOT at beginning?
<fidel> still you
<fidel> hexacode: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ ;)
<FuzzyThor> That works just fine teamspeak is open
<hexacode> lol
<ohoot> Does the video format has anything to do with the video Quality ????
<DrPc> MSG <Gallomimia> <12.04 stable>
<FuzzyThor> but ok
<Gallomimia> ohoot no not really
<Gallomimia> DrPc the command you're looking for is "do-release-upgrade"
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: no, there must be no ./, it must be absolute path
<Gallomimia> shouldn't be a dot at all in that path. most people's home is in /
<humbag> Gallomimia: sorry you're right the order does not matter
<Gallomimia> well, .local/ nevermind. shouldn't start with a dot
<Gallomimia> humbag: someone else wrote the script for me and i've been copying it ever since
<Gallomimia> so i'm glad to learn more, i've taken occasion to look up the reasons for the different options. don't always remember them
<Gallomimia> as for the rc.local they're talking about. i'm lost. what's that for?
<FuzzyThor> Ok its absolute
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: rebooting
<DrPc> private /msg <Gallomina>
<DrPc> private /msg Gallomina
<DrPc> thank so much
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: Well the log files are still blank but my ts3 server is up and running
<DrPc> Gallomimia: thank so much
<Gallomimia> number one drpc it's rude to randomly message people in private. hopefully we can talk where everyone can see the solution. number 2, you spelled my name wrong, use !tab. and number three, to message someone it's just /msg someone message
<Gallomimia> you're welcome
<Gallomimia> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fyksen_> .
<humbag> Gallomimia: it's legacy boot scripting, there's /etc/rc[1-6].d for the run-levels and /etc/rc.local for extras. now ubuntu use upstart jobs and the service command
<Gallomimia> oh that stuff. yeah i've tried some of that
<bjorn96> can i install unity web player on ubuntu?
<DrPc> Gallomimia: sorry , i want to try open private box with command .
<Gallomimia> isn't it switching to.... systemd ??
<Gallomimia> DrPc: that's sometimes /query name
<humbag> dunno Gallomimia
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: is that rbmod show up a gui?
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: There is no gui for it. It connect to my teamspeak server
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: it connect inside script or must connect via screen -S option?
<FuzzyThor> I need to be in an open session to work
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: I cann't do much if there no output at all :(
<FuzzyThor> It
<FuzzyThor> There is a script to make it autostart but it does not work for me i found it but
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: http://pastebin.com/6NUULTqM
<Gallomimia> pretty sure the mod connects to the ts server via sockets
<FuzzyThor> Stanley00: but when i try to run the autostart.sh http://pastebin.com/P89xajX1
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :(
<FuzzyThor> oh
<FuzzyThor> http://tny.cz/37e13d25
<FuzzyThor> alternative
<FuzzyThor> http://tny.cz/424010b9
<holden87> hi guys. Could anyone help me with editing the .css in gnome-shell? What i want to achieve is to have liberation sans narrow condensed in gnome shell, but it wont work.
<FuzzyThor> so the first is the script the second is my end result
<holden87> i deleted cantarell, and it worked, but don't know in which package are liberation sans narrow condensed fonts
<bjorn96> can i get some help?
<Trollmaster> aboot?
<bjorn96> do u know empathy?
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: I don't know, but look like that mod need screen to connect to socket
<FuzzyThor> Yea once the terminal is closed the mod stops working
<FuzzyThor> I can manually start it
<FuzzyThor> jst fine
<FuzzyThor> but when ever i reboot my syste, I have to open like a crap load of screens to run everything i want but
<FuzzyThor> now that rc.local will work for some things its not as bad
<fosser_josh1> is WMI client available for ubuntu? I tried aptitude wmi-client command. seems that package is not available. i got error "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "wmi-client"
<bjorn96> is it anyone that uses empathy here?
<x1> Hi how do I take i screenshot of a web page?
<Rory> bjorn96: Probably, since it's the default chat program
<Rory> x1: prntscrn
<x1> yes but some of the web page is off screen
<Rory> x1: If you want the whole page and it doesn't fit on the screen, there are extensions for various browsers. Try searching online for "Firefox webpage screenshot" or "chrome webpage screenshot" to find them in their respective addon repositories
<x1> is there a way of doing without an addon
<x1> ?
<Rory> x1: take a screenshot, save it. Scroll down, take another one. Repeat. Stitch images together in an editor like GIMP
<Rory> x1: or http://browsershots.org
<bjorn96> ok. how do i add a account at rizon into empathy?
<Rory> bjorn96: " sudo apt-get install account-plugin-irc " to install the IRC plugin. Then restart Empathy and add a new IRC account with your rizon info
<chemist^> bjorn96, you could just use hexchat or xchat you know...
<wiherek> Hi
<chemist^> hgi
<Rory> chemist^: you could just use weechat you know... let people use what they want
<wiherek> I connect to a VPN, where they use hostnames instead of ips
<wiherek> the connection is over pptp
<Stanley00> FuzzyThor: I need to work now, sorry, I can help you any more :(
<wiherek> i have the routes setup correctly, I can connect to the machines
<bjorn96> E: could not find the package account-plugin-irc
<Rory> bjorn96: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<bjorn96> 12.04
<FuzzyThor> Its ok i need to get to bet its 3am
<wiherek> they provided me a list of DNS servers to resolve the hostnames - where should I add the DNS??
<bjorn96> LTS
<FuzzyThor> bed*
<chemist^> Rory, i did not say he shouldn't use empathy... but wouldn't it be better to use an irc client to connect to irc networks instead of installing plugins in other software?
<Rory> bjorn96: Then IRC support is already included, without the need to use an additional plugin
<chemist^> just my opinion
<Rory> bjorn96: Go to set up a new account of type IRC
<bjorn96> rory, ok...
<Rory> bjorn96: Put in the rizon server info, and your account info
<bjorn96> but i dont have it.
<bjorn96> :/
<Rory> bjorn96: ...don't have what?
<bjorn96> irc.rizon.com?
<Rory> I don't know!
<Rory> It's your thing, lol
<raid1ubuntu> hello ubuntu 14.04 will be LTS again. when i take the daily build of it, will it be compatible/updateable to LTS of it later?
<Rory> raid1ubuntu: Yes
<raid1ubuntu> is this easily possible with unattended-upgrades?
<Rory> raid1ubuntu: On release day, a fully updated system installed from an alpha ought to be identical to a stable iso install
<onca> I allowed my machine to update itself and now it boots showing the ubuntu logo then I get a black lifeless sceen
<raid1ubuntu> i am using 12.04 LTS right now with unattended upgrades
<Rory> onca: Does the issue remain if you select an older version of the kernel from the Grub boot menu?
<Rory> raid1ubuntu: No, you won't get it automatically
<raid1ubuntu> Rory: ok so its just a apt-get upgrade?
<onca> rory I'll check
<Rory> raid1ubuntu: Sorry, I misunderstood. You will need to do "sudo do-release upgrade"
<Squiggz> he yi have a quick question about getting my second hdd  recognized
<Rory> raid1ubuntu: That is the only way to move between Ubuntu versions
<raid1ubuntu> Rory: but service-configurations etc will still be the same? or do i have to re-setup everything?
<bjorn96> rory, could not get your personal info from the server
<Rory> raid1ubuntu: In theory, an upgrade is seamless with no reconfiguration required
<Squiggz> if anyone can help
<raid1ubuntu> Rory: i havent done this on ubuntu, i did it years ago on a debian (if i remember correct) and a lot of things didn't work after that
<Rory> bjorn96: Do you have a rizon account?
<bjorn96> yea, bjorn96
<Rory> bjorn96: Do you know this is the Ubuntu support channel on Freenode?
<raid1ubuntu> ok so i will give it a try
<nego> hi friends i have question?
<Rory> bjorn96: If you are having problems setting up an account on rizon, you ought to ask their support whatever it is
<bjorn96> ok. :/
<raid1ubuntu> hopefully i am able to install ubuntu 14 on a raid1 now.. 12.04 did not work
<bjorn96> :D
<Rory> bjorn96: Can you show me a screenshot of the information you're putting in to the setting up new account?
<raid1ubuntu> the install freezed every time i tried
<nego> i i cant get ports forwarded
<Rory> nego: on your router?
<nego> i'm connect with repeater alfa R36
<Rory> nego: You've accidentally joined #ubuntu which is the official IRC channel for Ubuntu support. You'll not find your answer here; try your router manual. Or ask in a more general tech support channel like #reddit-sysadmin (be aware adult content is permitted in that channel)
<Squiggz> anyone avalible for a quick help on getting my second hdd device recognized
<Squiggz> and then alot of help on a usb 3.0 problem
<x1> Rory, http://xmodulo.com/2014/02/convert-html-web-page-png-image-linux.html
<Rory> !details | Squiggz
<ubottu> Squiggz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> x1: Perfect! That's probably what browsershots uses in the background :)
<Squiggz> Rory: ok i have gparted i just dont know what iam doing
<Rory> Squiggz: Well, what's the end-goal here?
<Squiggz> ubuntu is on my 60gb ssd
<Squiggz> and i have a wd hdd 1tb
<Squiggz> that i want to save apps and music file etc...
<Squiggz> i am reading the help info on it and i just kinda got lost
<Squiggz> i got to the download gparted and i found the disk
<Squiggz> and it says unallocated so that where i am at now
<Rory> Do you want me to walk you through moving your /home/username directory to the second hard drive?
<antifa> hi
<chemist^> nego, how are you trying to forward ports?
<Rory> Squiggz: Do you want to use the entire WD 1tb drive for this purpose?
<Squiggz> depends I would like to save specific things like bittorrent, mozilla, and plex on the ssd
<antifa> guys how come  when I open nautilus as root I cant acces my network shares ?
<Rory> antifa: network shares are saved per-user
<Squiggz> but most other things like movies music files and some select apps on the wd 1tb
<raid1ubuntu> Rory: thx for your help i will try 14.04 now
<antifa> so how can I acces them as root ?
<Squiggz> yes i use unbutu only i dont dual boot or anything
<Squiggz> ubuntu*
<Squiggz> and the wd will be used to save whatever on the drive no booting just saving
<Rory> Squiggz: It's a little more complicated to do that, due to the fact that Ubuntu packages install in specific locations
<Rory> Squiggz: I'm happy to hold your hand if you want to move, say, *all* your userspace programs and files to the second drive
<Squiggz> hmmm ok well, the apps isnt a big deal its a 60gb ssd i think it will be ok
<Rory> Squiggz: Take a look in disk usage analyser and see where our space is going
<Rory> Chances are it's mostly in /home
<chemist^> Squiggz, more than enough for default ubuntu applications
<Squiggz> ok then all i really want is the wd 1tb to be for miles music movies and that stuff
<chemist^> Squiggz, so then just mount it and use it? ... or do you need to create/format partitions on it?
<Squiggz> its all going to the "Tempest"
<yacc> Squiggz: well, for that usecase we've got a number of tools, LVM, plus flashcache.
<Squiggz> there is a home folder in the disk usage but i havent put anything on it yet
<Rory> Squiggz: Can you see what is the largest top-level directory?
<Squiggz> its the 6ogb ssd
<Rory> Squiggz: Yes but I mean, is it /home, or /usr, or what
<Squiggz> the top is tempest (/) then below is /home
<Squiggz> thats all i got
<PapaSierra> does anyone know who maintains the gearman package for ubuntu?
<Rory> Squiggz: Okay that's right. You were confusing me with "tempest" but I guess that's the name of your machine :P
<Squiggz> haha yea sorry my bad
<onca> I can only seem to get into a terminal, after an upgrade my machine will not load x.. how can I try to repair this?
<Rory> Squiggz: It's easiest to do this from a LiveCD or LiveUSB, do you have access to one?
<Rory> onca: Does the issue remain if you select an older version of the kernel from the Grub boot menu?
<Squiggz> uhhh maybe?
<Squiggz> haha i should probably tell you I am extreamly new to linux
<Rory> Squiggz: Only if it's to hand. If it's not, no problem
<Squiggz> yea all i got right now is gparted
<Rory> Squiggz: So you're in gparted now, looking at unallocated space?
<Squiggz> and am looking at my unallocated drive
<onca> rory I believe so, but I had to edit /boot/default/grub and change the hiddent option to false, but the menu still doesn't show
<Squiggz> i built this computer
<Rory> onca: Hold shift while your computer is booting until you see the menu
<onca> thanks
<Rory> Squiggz: awesome, good for you :) Right-click on the unallocated space and select New
<Squiggz> and as far as i got was install ubuntu on my ssd
<Squiggz> got a no partition found
<Squiggz> popup
<Rory> Sure you have the correct drive selected from the dropdown in the top-right of gparted?
<Rory> And you see one entry in the list, unallocated space?
<Squiggz> yup i did the sudo command
<Rory> you go to Partition -> New
<Squiggz> and found it to be called sbd
<Rory> sdb
<Squiggz> ok
<onca> Rory, the problem does persist
<Rory> hard drives are named sda, sdb, sdc etc
<Squiggz> yea sdb my bad
<Rory> onca: Did you recently install new graphics card drivers?
<onca> no but I did an update
<onca> and nothing else
<onca> I regret my decisiion
<Squiggz> the popup tells me to go to device- create new partition , im guessing follow that instruction?
<Squiggz> create partition table sorry**
<Rory> Yes. Basically when you're done, you want to have one partition, taking up all the available space on the disk (don't worry if there's a couple of mb unallocated at the end)
<Rory> Squiggz: Yes, sorry, if it's a brand new drive you will have to create a partition table first
<SupaYoshi> Can anyone tell me a list of very well supported low end graphic cards for ubuntu?
<SupaYoshi> or give me a list :D
<Rory> And you want to format that drive with the "ext4" filesystem
<Rory> SupaYoshi: Integrated Intel HD graphics
<Rory> SupaYoshi: Integrated AMD graphics
<SupaYoshi> I want to upgrade some old XP systems of eldern people to Ubuntu or Elementery OS based on Ubuntu ;)
<Squiggz> ok cool i should be able to take it from here for a bit, my other question is way harder ill be back shortly thanks for the help rory!
<SupaYoshi> So just Integrated Intel HD graphics is best? :D
<Rory> Squiggz: You aren't done... by a long way
<SupaYoshi> what about a pc that doesnt have these?
<Rory> SupaYoshi: All you've done here is make a partition, it's just sitting there. You need to set up your home directory to be mounted
<SupaYoshi> What AMD / NVIDIA cards should i get? :D
<Squiggz> yea i figure i get this done first, buttt neverrmind
<fakoff> SupaYoshi: depends.. i have nvidia and they did a decent driver for it
<SupaYoshi> 8400 gs works... so so on a laptop
<SupaYoshi> Nice :P
<Rory> SupaYoshi: You'd be hard-pressed to find a laptop without integrated graphics
<onca> looks like I am reinstalling
<Squiggz> its asking me to select new partition table type
<SupaYoshi> Not really :P hehe
<Rory> !patience | or4n
<ubottu> or4n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SupaYoshi> Im talking about XP hardware :P
<SupaYoshi> hehe
<Rory> Sorry or4n , the intended recipient ragequit
<Rory> Lunchtime now, I'll be back in an hour Squiggz if you still need guidance
<Squiggz> rory: and in the drop down ext4 is not an option
<pranav> if i use ubuntu variant in a product and sell it. how does this cover ubuntu license ?
<Squiggz> ok cool sounds good
<Rory> Squiggz: What types are available?
<Rory> Squiggz: Bear in mind this is for the new *partition* not the new partition *table*
<Rory> Squiggz: for the partition table you can select either of the two types
<Squiggz> msdos,aix,amiga
<Rory> msdos
<Squiggz> ok gotcha
<onca> rory can  I rollback an upgrade?
<Squiggz> it worked thanks now i just gotta do this partition thing the default looks correct
<onca> or do I have to reinstall?
<Rory> !patience | onca ask again in a bit, it's a common issue
<ubottu> onca ask again in a bit, it's a common issue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Squiggz> thanks ROry it worked!!!
<Rory> Guys I just ran "source ~/.bash_history" instead of "source ~/.bash_alises" - how screwed am I?
<Rory> my Vm just rebooted but I have no idea what it just ran first
<yacc> Rory: that depends on the content of your bash history.
<pratikl> Hi, is there any utility in Ubuntu to connect to a socket on some <xyz> port number?
<iwantoski> pratikl: curl
<bs0d> telnet?
<nvdpl> Hello everybody.
<iwantoski> putty works also
<Devil> hi
<nvdpl> Is there a quick fix for a "dpkg-statoverride: error: An override for ..." error (other than rebuilding the package) ?
<nvdpl> Looks like kernel upgrade in 12.04LTS tries to write the same file (kernel image) (linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic).
<pratikl> bs0d Thanks, telnet worked :)
<Guest50092> I would like to create a Partition whereby I can move all my important files and then delete my Ubuntu Install and reinstall it again, with the new partition intact with all my important files...can anyone help?
<pratikl> iwantoski: Thanks for your inputs as well. I will try those too
<Squiggz> guest50092: i just did that let me give you the link
<Guest50092> thank you Squiggz
<Squiggz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Squiggz> its using gparted its super simple took about 5 minutes after alittle help
<Guest50092> Is there no way without Gparted?
<snadge> fdisk or parted
<Squiggz> probably you'll have to ask a smarter person then me tho lol
<Guest50092> I have to use a Live CD to create or resize a partition as Gparted cant do anything while partitions are mounted
<snadge> you can get a gparted livecd
<fakoff> what`s wrong with fdisk?
<snadge> fdisk wont do gpt
<diverdude> Hello, when i try to install mediawiki on my ubuntu 13.10 machine i get an error saying: "PHP was compiled without JSON support. You must install the PHP JSON extension". How do i do that?
<fakoff> well.. not GUI, but still gives you all you need i believe
<fakoff> gparted should do well tho
<snadge> sudo apt-get install php5-json
<OerHeks> fakoff, not when partitions are mounted, Guest50092 is right
<fakoff> oh.. didnt read that far
<fakoff> sry
<karab44> hello
<karab44> I have troubles with recording voice from my desktop. I use audacity
<philinux> karab44;~ have you tried sound recorder?
<karab44> yes but it says (gnome-sound-recorder:24719): GStreamer-WARNING **: Element 'gconfaudiosource' already has parent
<karab44> I don't know what input exactly choose to record my desktop
<Guest50092> Which partition choice is best for media storage?
<Rory> Guest50092: Do you need to access it from Windows?
<yacc> Rory: good one, I'm always forgetting about the Windows users :)
<Guest50092> No just Ubuntu or maybe another Linux Distro
<Rory> Guest50092: ext4
<ruien> Hello. Can anyone assist with some custom repository confusion, or suggest a more appropriate channel? The question is formatted nicely here: http://dpaste.com/1641887/
<Guest50092> I want to be able to store my Media securely separate from my OS install that way I can delete and reinstall new OSes without losing my media
<fakoff> boot 100Mb, swap twice your ram and the rest ext4
<Rory> Guest50092: Just make a new partition, formatted as ext2 or ext3 or ext4, and keep your media there
<usr13> Guest50092: I always just use a separate partition for /home/
<Rory> fakoff: "swap twice your ram" is only good advice up to about 4GiB of RAM
<fakoff> latest distro dont require you to manually create /boot
<Guest50092> extended partition?
<Guest50092> new extended partition?
<Rory> Guest50092: Makes no matter really
<usr13> Guest50092: logical partition
<fakoff> ext4 is better tho
<usr13> Guest50092: Depends on how many you have now
<yacc> Rory: and even for 4GB RAM 8GB swap can be quite painful.
<fakoff> manages the filesystem faster
<fakoff> i have 8Gb ram and run 16Gb swap
<Guest50092> and this new partition will not be destroyed if I delete the partition with the OS on it?
<fakoff> but i do use it intensely
<fakoff> and also use LVM
<Rory> Well I have 16GiB RAM, and taking up 32GiB of my 128GiB SSD would be stupid
<usr13> Guest50092: Just make a new partition and make the mount point /home/your-user-name/Media   (where Media = the name you really want...it's up to you).
<yacc> Rory: filling 8GB straight, sequentially at 100MB/s takes over 80s => so you have an extended trashing (as in the PC spends his time with swapping, and only swapping) before the OOM killer "liberates" the system.
<Rory> yacc: Linux doesn't just fill up all available memory and then start frantically writing to swap
<fakoff> no, it just moves to swap what you dont use
<Rory> yacc: It maintains a copy of data in RAM within the swap partition, so it can swap out if it needs to
<fakoff> for later invoking
<usr13> Guest50092: When you delete a partition, it is your choice which one(s) to delete and which one(s) you leave.
<philinux> SWAP > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<fakoff> Rory: i need the big swap
<fakoff> so, for a desktop, ye it`s pointless to go over board if you have 4 GB ram
<zacarias> Hi. I have a brand new computer (with nothing installed but Linux) which is supposed to have (and has it) 4 GB of RAM. However, the "hardinfo" tells me that it only has 3388 MB. Why is it so? I knowe that in Wndows there is this type of limitation, but does it exist in Linux also? I would like tu upgrade to 8 GB, but it's useless if it only uses 3388 MB.
<usr13> Guest50092: When I do an install, I create 3 partitions, one for swap, one for /, and one for /home/.  If I decide to do a fresh install, I reformat all but /home/
<Rory> I didn't say you didn't need it, I'm just saying swap space is based on usage requirements, and nowadays "ram x2" isn't actually that good of a rule-of-thumb
<Guest50092> looks like I have to resize "/" partition sda1 and then create a new partition using the unallocated space
<Rory> Guest50092: Yes, and you will have to do this from a LiveCD as you cannot shrink a partition which is in use
<fakoff> watch out for the primary limit tho
<usr13> Guest50092: Probably so, (depending on what is on the rest of the drive and what you can do without).
<Guest50092> Right I need a live CD
<fakoff> no more than
<fakoff> 4
<Guest50092> which I have thanks
<usr13> Guest50092: Yes you do.
<Guest50092> because I cant resize with gparted while Sda1 "/" ismounted
<yacc> Rory: well, my personal experience is that no swap is bad (you want to stuff that unused stuff there), some cache is okay (really seldom used stuff), but having swap without consideration for how long it takes to feel (aka the 2x rule) leads to situations where you hard reset the box because you don't want to wait minutes if not hours before the thing becomes responsive.
<yacc> zacarias: 32 or 64 bit install.
<usr13> Guest50092: The install CD has partitioning utility, you'll find it when you boot the Live OS.
<bjorn96> can i install unity web player on ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest50092> yes thanks you've been a great deal of help
<zacarias> yacc: 64 bit (it's an AMD processor)
<codfather> A quick question about SPICE support in 14.04 - is it going to be improved over that which was provided with 12.04?
<yacc> zacarias: if you have 32bit => some stuff like GPUs need "address space" to memory map. If 64 bit => still the same issue is possible if the driver/hardware cannot handle an aperture beyond the RAM size.
<bjorn96> ?
<usr13> Guest50092: http://gparted.org/livecd.php  <-- This is what I use.
<yacc> zacarias: I meant the OS install => you can install a 32 bit OS fine on 64 bit capable hardware.
<Rory> bjorn96: yes
<bjorn96> can u tell me how? :D
<Guest50092> Im going to use a Live CD OS and use that to resize the partition
<Rory> bjorn96: I typed your question into the popular Internet search engine "Google" and found this page http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-install-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature
<m0rd0> zacarias: If you type 'uname -m' into a terminal window what does it give you?
<bjorn96> :D:D
<usr13> Guest50092: Ok.  Backup your important data first.
<usr13> Guest50092: ... if you have any ...
<Guest50092> yes i've stored what I can on my USB
<zacarias> yacc: yes, it's a 64 bit installl. How can I solve that?
<yacc> zacarias: basically your issue is probably that a part of the 4GB are inaccessible because other stuff is mapped into the address space => with a 64bit OS install your chances are much better that you can map that stuff so that it will not hide RAM.
<yacc> zacarias: BIOS options?
<karra> hello everyone
<fakoff> hi
<zacarias> yacc: I don't know. I ignored the BIOS. When I turned the computer on, it asked me for a boot device, I inserted the CD and I installed it
<bjorn96> rory, unity web PLAYER
<yacc> zacarias: just noticed my shiny laptop has 24GB memory and lost 0.55GB somewhere too => and my BIOS firmware has certainly no options to map that away :(
<bjorn96> not app
<Rory> bjorn96: Ah my mistake, you mean the game engine thing?
<usr13> Guest50092: When you get done, you'll want to create a mount point and a fstab entry for your new partition.
<bjorn96> yepp
<karra> hello mike
<Rory> bjorn96: bjorn96 They only make it for Windows and Mac http://unity3d.com/webplayer/
<philinux> codfather;~ you need to ask in #ubuntu+1 or here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<zacarias> yacc: Well, ait least that tells me that if I have a 8 GB I will not be limited to the same 33388 MB...
<codfather> ok thanks for the tip
<zacarias> yacc: 3388 MB, I mean
<yacc> Oh, that's almost a certainity.
<yacc> And technically speaking in my case I don't overly care.
<Guest50092> ok usr13
<cy1on> I was looking for Lightread on the Software Center, why isn't it there anymore?
<yacc> zacarias: I'm still more pissed that there is no secondary uses for DDR3L SODIMMs :(
<gde33> sellem
<yacc> zacarias: if I had any use (e.g. a RAMdisc for the desktop or something similar stupid), I'd have 32GB RAM, but I'm way to cheap to throw away the builtin 2x4GB DIMMs :(
<Guest50092> what mount point would you suggest for a Media Storage Partition?
<Rory> Guest50092: Completely up to you
<Guest50092> ok
<Rory> Guest50092: I have my external drive mounted under /mnt/external
<Guest50092> ok
<gde33> is there a wubi channel some place?
<Rory> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<bjorn96> rory: doesent look like its possible
<Rory> gde33: That would be here, but nobody here will recommend you use it
<gde33> I figured out my issue, it is that the ram disk may take a long time to start up but if you interupt it it wont work anymore
<karab44> ok solved
<philinux> cy1on;~ last version was for 12.10 maybe development stopped https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lightread/
<usr13> Guest50092: I suggest just putting it in /home/
<usr13> Guest50092: What is your user name on the system?
<Rory> Guest50092: Could just mount it as /home/devil/media (or whatever your username is)
<cy1on> philinux: sad, it seems like an awesome rss app
<usr13> Guest50092: Something like /home/your-user/Media   or /home/your-user/data   So the command will be mkdir Media
<philinux> cy1on;~ there is a ppa http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-lightread-1-2-2-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-linux-mint-15-14-13-and-elementary-os-0-2-luna/
<usr13> Guest50092: What did you decide on?  (We'll help you with the fstab entry.)
<philinux> cy1on;~ you could always contact the ppa maintainer https://launchpad.net/~cooperjona/+archive/lightread
<Guest50092> im currently preparing a Live CD
<fakoff> i suggest unetbootin-windows-585 to make an ubuntu disk
<Rory> I suggest the disk creation utility which is included with Ubuntu
<Rory> It's easier than scouring sourcefourge for a specific unetbootin binary version
<fakoff> i have one, and works awesome for me
<Rory> Yes, unetbootin works, they all work
<fakoff> not all of them tho
<Rory> But Startup Disk Creator is already included
<fakoff> i had quite a few that failed to install/run it
<fakoff> after the GRUB
<cy1on> philinux: yes, I've contacted him now
<philinux> cy1on;~ maybe he got too busy to build it for 13.10
<cy1on> philinux: Aha, didn't know that he had to build for every ubuntu release specifically
<fakoff> btw i hear Mint linux is also cool, graphically
<cy1on> philinux: perhaps that's why then
<fakoff> and i`m guessing it might have the Distro that debian has
<fakoff> but idk for sure
<fakoff> it does look catchy
<fakoff> windowsy like
<mike__> fakoff: used it, thought it was okay, didn't seem to have much to it other than look and feel
<mike__> responsive
<Rory> You can try adding the sources.list line for the latest supported version
<fakoff> but i`m kinda fond of ubuntu/debian
<Rory> Try to install it, and if you get errors don't continue. If you don't get errors, hooray
<fakoff> yeah i kinda felt the same way after i read a few reviews
<fakoff> so i just went for the closest thing to debian i know
<raid1ubuntu> daftykins: Are you there? i managed to solve my freezing raid1 problems. I followed your suggestions to use ubuntu 14.04 which does not freeze instead of 12.04. after partioning
<raid1ubuntu> is there already a release-date for 14.04 LTS set?
<fakoff> 14,04 is stable release?
<OerHeks> fakoff, no, not untill release
<llutz> raid1ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<OerHeks> 2 months to go
<fakoff> so it will be stable when released?
<llutz> !14.04 | raid1ubuntu
<ubottu> raid1ubuntu: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<fakoff> cuz i dont want to build kernels again
<rileyvrh> '/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;.;jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<rileyvrh> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<rileyvrh> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<rileyvrh> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<rileyvrh> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<cy1on> Kick?
<mike__> rileyvrh: seem to have a stuck j key
<philinux> or brain
<mike__> or cat
<fakoff> fk me.. i need to run and fix my router again.. 3rd time today
<philinux> yep lol
<fakoff> cheap bastsat
<fakoff> bastard
<fakoff> later guys
<antifa> guys here is my problem, I have a samba share troug a router to my xp pc, and  Iwant to acces the program files folder of xp from my ubuntu laptop, but it tells me that I do not have permision to acces that file
<philinux> antifa;~ good help here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<Munster> G'Day
<RainbowGodDamnDa> Morning.
<RainbowGDMNDash> There we go
<Munster> heh
<RainbowGDMNDash> So I got a problem. My win 8.1 laptop has 13.10 installed on vmware. Just the other day, the networking in the vm decided to crap out and not connect.
<RainbowGDMNDash> The solutions that I found online haven't worked. Like go to terminal, enter ifconfig then do sudo dhclient eth0.
<RainbowGDMNDash> For some reason the terminal hangs on that last command, and would have to kill the terminal.
<RainbowGDMNDash> I also tried resetting the vm network adapters from bridged to NAT and vice versa
<usr13> How's it going with GUest50092?  (I've been offline for about 10 minutes.)
<OerHeks> RainbowGDMNDash, sounds like an VM issue or win8
<jcadduono> Hi my USB sound device (DacPort LX) is showing up as USB root hub 1.1 in USB 2.0 slots and root hub 2.0 in USB 3.0 slots and does that ever not make sense
<geirha> RainbowGDMNDash: sounds like the virtual dhcp server is virtually broken
<Dice-Man> hello people, i have installed the flashplugin-installer through sudo apt-get install but it seems that it doesn't have any effect on firefox even if i go on youtube i a message telling me to update my flash version
<RainbowGDMNDash> I think it might be 8.1 itself because it was working before I updated it.
<Dice-Man> *i have a message
<usr13> Dice-Man: Restart firefox
<RainbowGDMNDash> I've thought the virtual hdd of that ubuntu installed was corrupted, so I installed it on a new vm through vmware but no dice.
<Guest50092> im backing up my important files
<raid1ubuntu> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<raid1ubuntu> llutz: thx
<Guest50092> and creating a bit more space for that partition
<Guest50092> so I dont have to do any resizing later on
<Dice-Man> usr13: it doesn't work :(
<usr13> Dice-Man: What happens when you try?
<raid1ubuntu> i will add "Do a "sudo do-release upgrade" after 17.4.2014 in my welcome message ;)
<usr13> Dice-Man: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Squiggz> Tj-: it user Chisholm
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: please use http://pastie.org to host the text (or similar)
<Squiggz> u avalible to help me with the 3.0 issue?
<lebafar> usr13, Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lebafar> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lebafar> is only available from another source
<usr13> Guest50092: Very good.  Let us know what you end up with.
<jcadduono> Also my dmesg is getting is impossible to read because kernel saying delay estimated actual
<Guest50092> I will and thanks logging off
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip: ok
<Guest50092> exit
<usr13> lebafar: Oh yea, I think you have to enable an adobe source
<usr13> lebafar: ... but I thought that's what installing flashplugin-installer did....
<RainbowGDDMNDash> :(
<lebafar> usr13, what do you mean?
<RainbowGDDMNDash> I'm sure it's win 8.1
<usr13> lebafar: Oh, but I'm wrong.   It causes the Adobe Flash Player plugin to be downloaded from "Canonical partner archive" (I don't know if that is the same or  ... maybe someone else can tell us)
<RainbowGDDMNDash> does 8.1 have a "run in" compatiblity option like 7?
<usr13> lebafar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/flashplugin-installer
<lebafar> usr13, yes. oh ok..
<llutz> RainbowGDDMNDash: you already read the topic of this channel?
<usr13> lebafar: Yea, I guess that's the same thing...
<usr13> RainbowGDDMNDash:  /topic
<lebafar> usr13, but how to install it?
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/8752044
<ActionParsnip> RainbowGDDMNDash: windows in supported in ##windows   not here
<usr13> lebafar: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: could remove the package then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin package
<Squiggz> hey can anyone help for some reason all my usb 2.0 ports work but not my 3.0 ports
<lebafar> usr13, when I try it, that throws me an message.
<usr13> lebafar: So, just go to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ Download and install it from there.
<lebafar> usr13, from there is much more complicated.
<lebafar> it is
<usr13> How so?
<usr13> lebafar: you just chose "APT for Ubuntu 10.04+"
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip: the partner repo ?
<lebafar> usr13, there is a few different file download possibilities and after downloading it there are a few routines we had to follow in order to install it
<usr13> lebafar: DOes it just download the file?
<balder> what is the best way to reload /etc/network/interfaces as /etc/init.d/networking is depricated?
<raid1ubuntu> ubuntu-server14.04-setup  failed to install GRUB on /dev/md126 .. -> shit is it possible to install grub onto a raid1 ?
<OerHeks> !14.04 | raid1ubuntu
<ubottu> raid1ubuntu: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<raid1ubuntu> OerHeks: ?
<llutz> balder: sudo ifdown <iface> && sudo ifup <iface>
<OerHeks> balder, sudo service networking restart
<llutz> ^ is deprecated
<lebafar> usr13, not really. I may have something wrong here.
<usr13> lebafar: Ok, well you can just do it through the package manager.
<llutz> balder: you might use networking stop, then start instead of restart too
<balder> llutz: trying to do this over and ssh connection.  when i stop or down the interface i loose connection so the ifup never runs (ithink just testing)
<lebafar> usr13, after I choose the APT for ubuntu 10.04+ it opens a External Protocol Request window and if I click Launch Application it opens Ubuntu Software Center with the following message : Not found : There isn’t a software package called “adobe-flashplugin” in your current software sources
<balder> ignore me ifdown  && ifup works over ssh.  thanks
<lebafar> usr13, package manager has a Flash plugin but it says it is for firefox mozilla and I use also chromium here.
<philinux> balder;~  info here http://askubuntu.com/questions/58404/how-to-start-and-stop-a-service
<usr13> lebafar: So install adobe-flashplugin
<usr13> it's a circular motion ;0
<llutz> balder: in most cases, ssh wouldn't even "see" the network outage, so it should work in most cases without losing the connection. but i wouldn't bet on it, though
<lebafar> usr13, got the message : no item match "adobe-flashplugin"
<balder> llutz: yes it looks like it works, down't need to be bullet proof so it should be fine.  i just assumed.... and there was my problem ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: yes, the partner repo
<usr13> lebafar: I dono  Maybe someone else can help you.  Mine works, that's all I know.  (But I just use firefox... but... it works...)
<jcadduono> is it safe to install the trusty kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com onto saucy? the current 3.11 kernel is very buggy for me
<OerHeks> lebafar, flashplugin-installer is for firefox and chromium too
<ActionParsnip> jcadduono: yes but they will not be supported here. They will install but may cause issues
<jcadduono> ActionParsnip: couldn't be worse than what I've got now :(
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip: it works ! thank you
<Munster> lebafar, look for flashplugin-installer
<lebafar> OerHeks, ok, got it. Thank you.
<lebafar> Munster, I got it. thank you.
<lebafar> usr13, thank you!
<Munster> lebafar, yeah , a bit slow :)
<lebafar> Munster, what do you mean?
<Munster> i was a bit slow
<lebafar> Munster, just fine. ;)
<Valduare> hi all - I have a macbook pro 7.1 and the open source graphics drivers crash after few seconds, and proprietary drivers boot to black screen... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: cool huh
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: if you switch to Chrome, it comes with Flash by default so no need for extra packages
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: its a single line output so no need to pastebin
<Valduare> I'm not booted up to ubuntu atm
<Valduare> I think next I'm going to try nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: does it use that switching GPU garbage?
<Valduare> i have a macbook pro 7.1 with a NVIDIA GeForce 320M 256 MB
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: what CPU model does it have?
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<Valduare> 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
<Valduare> brb
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: makes things a bit nicer
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: install the nvidia-currnt package then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfg
<whitehat> hello group.I'm having problems with mount priority on ubuntu 13.10.  some drives are mounted out of order as listed in fstab.  all drives are referenced with UUIDs in fstab.  ideas?
<Valduare> On phone now so I can work on laptop
<gptandefi> when i reboot my laptop, it shows efdisk read error,and then show me the grub. what's the error.
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: install the nvidia-currnt package then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfg
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: then reboot
<ActionParsnip> Valduare: or did you try the nvidia-xconfig command already?
<ActionParsnip> gptandefi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188347
<^Mike> My bluetooth hardware is detected and powered up, but the bluetooth control panel says it is powered off. Flicking the switch to "on" doesn't do anything. What do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/423668/cant-control-bluetooth-in-saucy
<lebafar> I am sharing a folder through my network and I can access it as guest (couldn't figure how to access with an account) and it arrives as Owner: nobody with a lock. How do I fix it to allow me to open this file?
<gptandefi> this page I have read before, but it didn't help me.
<negev> hi, i just got an xps-13 with ubuntu.  is it possible to encrypt the root volume without nuking it first?
<thewolf> goodmorning, sorry for my english... it's possible whit this program to create chat point to point whit an specific other user (private)
<ActionParsnip> lebafar: chown the file to your user
<lebafar> ActionParsnip, there is no way to make it automatically?
<ActionParsnip> lebafar: what OS is the server and what OS is the client?
<OerHeks> negev no, you need to select encrypted disk while installing, no fix aftewrwards AFAIK
<lebafar> ActionParsnip, server is Ubuntu 13 and client is Mac/Win mostly.
<BlackDex> hello there, "Ubuntu One" seems to be not working anymore on my desktop
<BlackDex> 13.10
<BlackDex> it doesn't connect
<TJ-> thewolf: By default Internet *relay* chat relays everyone's conversations (in channels or person-to-person) via the server(s). There is an extension called Direct Client Connection (DCC) which provides direct person-to-person connections, but it requires friendly firewalls at both ends where port/network address translation is in use.
<BlackDex> i can login on the website
<ActionParsnip> lebafar: if you run:   sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    you can set a password for Samba for your user, then authenticate as that when you connect
<ActionParsnip> lebafar: by 'Ubuntu 13' I'm guessing you mean 13.10. 'Ubuntu 13' isn't a thing
<lebafar> ActionParsnip, yes, 13.10.
<negev> OerHeks: ok thanks
<lebafar> ActionParsnip, still not accessing with a user other then guest.
<lebafar> ActionParsnip, is there a way to verify if this user/pass is valid?
<Smit-Tay> .
<Smit-Tay> Is there a reason my Ubuntu server is running rhnsd -
<Smit-Tay> ?
<Smit-Tay> Is it doing anything sensible ?  How does it sync against a totally different packaging system, unless I configure it to do so ?
<llutz> Smit-Tay: if you have to ask that and really don't know why it runs at all, remove it
<Smit-Tay> It seems it was installed by default when I build the server, but I've only just noticed it
<Smit-Tay> Why would it be included in a default Ubuntu install
<hitsujiTMO> Smit-Tay: it's not included in a default ubuntu install.
<hitsujiTMO> Smit-Tay: did you install apt-transport-spacewalk?
<Xuisce> hi all
<Smit-Tay> I didn't install it, and I built the machine. Actually four separate machines. They alll end up running it.  I have only installed three non-standard Ubuntu server packages.  jenkins-slave - which doesn't include it, and openjdk-7-jre-headless, and  build-essentials.  None of those include it.
<OerHeks> Smit-Tay, odd, red hat update agent is not standard in ubuntu server
<Smit-Tay> Exactly
<Smit-Tay> I'm wondering how it got there
<OerHeks> Smit-Tay, we do too, so tell us what you did?
<Smit-Tay> Already did
<kogo> Hi i am trying to set up a dhcp3 server but i keep getting this " Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied. ^C root@ubuntu:~# /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start   * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                                   * check syslog for diagnostics
<Smit-Tay> Built a x86_64 12.04 LTS server from the iso image at Ubuntu.com.  Install those three packages
<Smit-Tay> that's it
<kogo> please help !!
<Smit-Tay> start it with sudo
<kogo> <Smit-Tay> me ??
<Smit-Tay> yes, you
<hitsujiTMO> Smit-Tay: rhnsd isn't even in the 12.04 repo so something really fishy going on with what you're telling us
<hitsujiTMO> Smit-Tay: can you again tell us exactly what you did, and what iso you used
<mijn> hi
<mijn> is it possible to use two different gpus (AMD/NVIDIA) at the same time? using R600g + nvidia drivers?
<kogo>  <Smit-Tay> i did this    sudo  dhcpd3 -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid wlan1  but still the same problem ????
<hitsujiTMO> mijn: it should be. may have trouble configuring xorg for it tho
<kogo> ???
<sgo11> hi, if I found more than one PPA which has the package that I want to install in launchpad.net, which one should I choose? Are there something in launchpad like the "Star" in github? thanks.
<mijn> hitsujiTMO: couldn't i simply run two xorgs then in that case?
<kogo> help i m still getting this error  Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied. ^C root@ubuntu:~# /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start   * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                                   * check syslog for diagnostics
<TJ-> kogo: prefix the command with "sudo "
<kogo> help please ???
<mijn> TJ-: he is already root
<hitsujiTMO> mijn: running 2 xorgs is silly. its just that both gpus will require an xorg.conf and generate them. but they should preserve each others options
<TJ-> mijn: But is 'root' uid == 0 ?
<kogo> <TJ-> Do you mean this command  sudo  dhcpd3 -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server  ???
<mijn> TJ-: i guess he used 'sudo -i' or 'su -s'
<kogo>  <mijn> TJ- yes that's right
<TJ-> kogo: No, the permission-denied is usually when  the user account you use to execute script doesn't have the 'root' privileges (uid==0) necessary
<kogo> <TJ->  so what should i  do ???
<TJ-> mijn: I wasn't too sure the sophistication of the user; as a security precaution on all my systems 'root' isn't uid==0, it is a non-privileged account
<mijn> TJ-: oh, interesting
<mijn> TJ-: so then how do you root? with sudo?
<TJ-> mijn: No, the uid==0 account simply has a random name
<TJ-> mijn: sudo still works as you'd expect
<mijn> hitsujiTMO: any references where i could read on that?
<Smit-Tay> Aha.....My interfering network dude decided I needed it.   What a plonker.
<hitsujiTMO> mijn: afraid not. xorg config is very much allover the place
<Smit-Tay> Should have guessed, this is the second time he has installed RedHat based software on my machines.
<Smit-Tay> I'll have to set up an alert to let me know when he does something
<OerHeks> Smit-Tay, glad you found out
<hitsujiTMO> Smit-Tay: i would guess he's using it for spacewalk
<Smit-Tay> Yes
<Smit-Tay> What is that
<Squiggz> hey real quick can anyone help me with connecting a wifi printer with ubuntu
<Smit-Tay> ANd why would he think I should be running it ?
<hitsujiTMO> Smit-Tay: systems management software
<Tokallo> hi every body
<Tokallo> i have problem with tor in terminal
<Tokallo> when i try curl icanhazip.com
<OerHeks> Squiggz, quick answer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Tokallo> i get this error:<html> <head> <title>Tor is not an HTTP Proxy</title> </head> <body> <h1>Tor is not an HTTP Proxy</h1> <p> It appears you have configured your web browser to use Tor as an HTTP proxy. This is not correct: Tor is a SOCKS proxy, not an HTTP proxy. Please configure your client accordingly. </p> <p> See <a href="https://www.torproject.org/documentation.html">https://www.torproject.org/documentation.html</a> for more inform
<Squiggz> yea im there no luck but i was able t type in the host name now its asking me to pick the queue connection
<Tokallo> i even unset http_proxy and https_proxy and ftp_proxy
<Tokallo> but wont work
<Tokallo> anybody faced same problem?
<Squiggz> and there is about 20 to pick from
<TJ-> Squiggz: Wifi/Wired - just find the network printer drivers that match the device and configure them through the local CUPS admin http://localhost:631/
<Smit-Tay> Just what I need, some non-developer network/server administrator deciding what versions of stuff I need on my build server.  Just to guarantee that I never know what I am building.
<Tokallo> you can look at terminal export :http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965829/
<Smit-Tay> Thanks for the help <hitsujiTMO> , <OerHeks> and others
<Tokallo> hear me????
<Tokallo> :)))
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | Tokallo
<ubottu> Tokallo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Squiggz> nice got it thanks
<Tokallo> any body enabled TOR in TERMINAL ??
<Squiggz> tj-: you ready for the usb 3.0 round about??
<TJ-> Squiggz: Sure; it's a one-liner change in theory
<Squiggz> easy enough (i think) haha
<Squiggz> throw it at me
<GZA-Genius> Tokallo, yea what you need?
<Scarunkk> Hello - I've got a issue trying to forward packet from eth1 (internal network) to eth0 (external network) - I have enable packet forwarding (/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward), and add  two iptables cmds (iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Scarunkk> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -j ACCEPT) -- it's didn't work. packet stay on eth1 (I see it with wireshark).  someone can help me ?
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965872/
<TJ-> Squiggz: " sudo sed -i  's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 iommu=soft\2/' /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub"
<GZA-Genius> Tokallo, yea what you need?
<Squiggz> ok thanks ill put it in the terminal now
<TJ-> Squiggz: Once you've done that, restart the PC and *enter BIOS* and *DISABLE* the IOMMU, then boot the PC and everything should be working
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: Thanks. But I have already try this, and it's change nothing
<Squiggz> ill let you know in a few minutes
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: are you using ufw?
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: can I /query you ?
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: keep everything to this chat please
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: I have disabled UFW with ufw diseable
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: and then run that?
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: on the client end of eth1 what are you using as the default gateway?
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: on the client end of eth1, I've put eth1 ip address as gateway
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: I have a tablet connected to my wifi AP, connected to eth1
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: ok sounds about right. and what about dns then?
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: on my wifi AP, I have put eht1 address for the gateway
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: I don't care about dns, I try to ping 8.8.8.8 from the tablet (who is connected to the wifi ap, who can ping eth1 but not eth0)
<Squiggz> TJ-: it work!!!
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: ahh ok. can you pastebin the output of: ifconfig && arp && ip route
<Squiggz> thanks man I owe ya you pretty much got this computer up and running !!
<Tokallo> sorry i was disconnected
<Tokallo> i had  problem with tor
<Tokallo> one of friend told me has experience on tor
<Tokallo> i dont remember name , please tell me again
<TJ-> Squiggz: You doubted me? Oh Ye of Little Faith! :D
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965909/
<onizu> can someone help me install jolicloud-desktop-environment please? i added the ppa:jolicloud-team/ppa and updated apt-get . But when I tried to apt-get install jolicloud-desktop-environment, i got an error that package could not be found
<Squiggz> hahaha heck no not after our 4 hrs of working before on the other issue!!
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: can you alswo pastebin the output of: sudo iptables --list
<Tokallo> any body experince on config tor in terminal ?
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965913/
<ibDoug> Simple question, does anyone have a working Twitter app?
<Squiggz> TJ-: Thanks again take it easy all
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965922/ (thanks)
<mad_> Türk olan var mı ?
<d4rkt1m3s> hello, #ubuntu. I'm here for advice on buying a laptop. my last one conked out and the warranty service said that they won't repair it, but they'll send me a cheque for the purchase price of the laptop (which was substantial) I'm looking into a new System76 Laptop, specifically the Kudu Professional. has anyone here owned one?
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: I have follow a ton of documentation of ubuntu forums and differents iptables commands, maybe I have broke something
<daguz> I'm on server 1304 with static IP address:  interfaces has "dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1"   but no matter what I restart (including full reboot) I cannot resolve.  There is no nameserver listted in /etc/resolv.conf.   What next?
<mad_> Heyooo kimse yok mu tanıdık bilindik kendine has insanımız, insanlarımız
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: i doubt it iptables flush ever boot
<ActionPa1snip> d4rkt1m3s: check amazon for reviews of people buying devices, check which work well etc
<cfhowlett> d4rkt1m3s, the dell XPS 13 Developer Edition is a nice option.
<cfhowlett> !tr|mad_,
<ubottu> mad_,: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cfhowlett> !tk
<sadbox> d4rkt1m3s: I've owned a system76 laptop before
<d4rkt1m3s> sadbox: how was it?
<ActionPa1snip> my Dell Latitude D420 works 100% out of the box :)
<Scarunkk> any idea hitsujiTMO ?
<sadbox> It was -alright-
<Tor_> hi Friends
<mad_> Teşekkürler ^^
<d4rkt1m3s> sadbox: do you have any recommendations?
<sadbox> d4rkt1m3s: They're rebranded clevo laptops, so the the build quality is average at best
<Tor_> anybody configured TOR in TERMINAL
<d4rkt1m3s> oh.
<sadbox> d4rkt1m3s: I personally like the *30 generation and older of thinkpads
<TJ-> daguz: Can you pastebin "/etc/network/interfaces" ?
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: you do seem to have an excessive Chain FORWARD list of rules, so maybe some interference here. try flushing the iptables rules again and retry: sudo iptables --flush            then save this as a script and run it with sudo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965872/
<Tor_> who sat Tor in terminal for curl or apt-get ???
<daguz> /etc/network/interfaces:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965951/
<mad_> Türkçe kanal önerisi olabilecek olan var mı ?
<Tor_> i try curl icanhazip.com but see this:paste.ubuntu.com/6965829/
<n8w> guys do u know how to solve: The process for the mtp protocol died unexpectedly after connectin android device?
<hitsujiTMO> !tr | Mad_
<ubottu> Mad_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TJ-> daguz: The tabbing in front of "iface eth0 inet static" might be an issue; that stanza typically starts at column 0. It is possible that is confusing the scripts.
<Tor_> tor experinced users call me
<Tor_> hellooo
<cfhowlett> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<cfhowlett> !patience|Tor_,
<ubottu> Tor_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> Tor_,  you might want to consult the actual tor documentation given above
<daguz> TJ-: do the dns entries get tabbed or column 0 with the iface?
<TJ-> Tor_: Use "torify"
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: didn't work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965987/
<TJ-> daguz: Usually the 'body' of the iface is tabbed in, but the first line is at column 0. Not sure that is it, but its the only thing obviously different
<TJ-> Tor_: however, you'll still need to use "tor-resolve" manually
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: I would expect the issue is with the wifi AP. is there a web interface on it that can use ping?
<Tor_> my problem is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965829/
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: Yes, i'm login the wifi interface
<Tor_> i dont know why proxy forwarding happens here>?
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: and I can ping it from the tablet
<TJ-> Tor_: e.g: "torify wget -qO- https://$(tor-resolve check.torproject.org)/ "
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: and I can ofcourse ping it from ubuntu
<genii> TJ-: The up flush-mail may need to go after gateway
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: to be clear. are you able to ping from the wifi AP itself? not ping from the tablet
<TJ-> genii: Order shouldn't be significant
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: Oh sorry, I miss read. No I can't ping FROM the ap wifi
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO:  I just reboot the AP-wifi and the tablet, maybe it'll work better
<Tor_> TJ-: my problem is that i try torify i see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966032/
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: damn. ok, I would suspect some routing issue with the AP. it's difficult to get any accurate test here as you have an extra hop in between your test devices, so there's no way to be ablsolutely sure where the breakdown is. you'd need to get another device that you can test from directly onto your eth1
<krew> hello
<krew> i have Broadcom wireless
<krew> but i don't show in iwconfig
<hitsujiTMO> !broadcom | krew
<ubottu> krew: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> krew, greetings
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: Ok, I can try to remove the ap-wifi and replace with a standard usb->eternet cable (I didn't believed that is the issue)
<d4rkt1m3s> sadbox: can I get it with Linux pre-installed or an assurance that my warranty will not be void if I install linux?
<Tor_> anybody solve this problem??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965829/
<sadbox> d4rkt1m3s: Outside of system76 (and similar) probably not in the US
<d4rkt1m3s> I'm looking for a canadian retailer actually.
<d4rkt1m3s> Tor_: paste it to paste.opensuse.org so I can have a look at it.
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: did you follow the link given to you ? https://www.torproject.org/documentation.html">https://www.torproject.org/documentation.html
<sadbox> d4rkt1m3s: Like someone else said earlier, check out the dell developer edition
<Tor_> http://paste.opensuse.org/2238688
<d4rkt1m3s> too much money.
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: see also http://z-computer-z.blogspot.com/2010/01/setting-socks-proxy-on-firefox.html or similar
<bodhi_zazen> d4rkt1m3s: http://laclinux.com/en/Start
<whitehat> hello. I'm having a slew of mount problems with an addon 4port sata card. drives attached to that card get mounted first over motherboard sata ports. ideas on how to get mobo ports recognized first?
<d4rkt1m3s> Tor_: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<d4rkt1m3s> try that.
<hitsujiTMO> d4rkt1m3s: image the drive when you get it. then install linux. if you need to get something fixed on warranty then just image back onto the hdd
<Tor_> i need enable tor in terminal
<philinux> d4rkt1m3s;~ or just dual boot
<Dallic> Tor_ what are you poiting at the tor process?
<Tor_> for example when i type curl icanhazip.com i want to see proxi ip not my real ip but i see my real ip
<Dallic> It looks like what you are doing is setting you browser to tor as a HTTP proxy
<Dallic> Ah
<Dallic> ..
<sadbox> d4rkt1m3s: lenovo does certify that some of their hardware works with linux: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/detail.page?LegacyDocID=MIGR-48NT8D#2
<Dallic> im not a curl guy... but how i bet the curl proxy options are sing HTTP proxy
<Dallic> im not a big tor user but i have used proxychains to tunnle SOCKS in ssh back in college....
<Dallic> I know thats not much help but it was a neet program. once installed you can just "proxychains curl <site>"
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: Ok, so I'm connected with a simple eterneth cable (and usb-> Ethernet on both side) - I can ping the table, but the tablet can ping eth1, but not eth0, like before.
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: you are jumping from one problem to another so it is difficult to follow you or help you. The link you gave , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965829/, is in regards to configuring your web browser and I gave you 2 links on how to resolve that
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: now you are asking about curl, lol
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: curl --socks5-hostname localhost:9050 ....
<Tor_> it works with paramthere mentioned but how solve this http://paste.opensuse.org/2238688
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: somewhere along the way you were asking how to start TOR
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: I gave you 2 links on that problem already
<bodhi_zazen> Tor_: http://z-computer-z.blogspot.com/2010/01/setting-socks-proxy-on-firefox.html
<hyacinthe> hello!
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: with this configuration (direct eternet cable) that prove that this is ubunutu the problem, have you got any idea ?
<msvd-dz> grea
<msvd-dz> arger
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: nothing off the top of my head. i'll ping you as soon as I think of anything. hopefully someone can chime in with other ideas
<Tor_> thanks friend
<TJ-> Scarunkk: What does the routing table look like on the NATing host ("ip route ls") ?
<TJ-> Scarunkk: OK, I found it in your pastebins
<Scarunkk> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966151/
<Scarunkk> TJ-:  I've change some stuff, because if the new configuration (direct ethernet cable instead of AP-wifi)
<Scarunkk> TJ-, hitsujiTMO: if that can help, here some info about the network of the tablet http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966179/
<MadScientist> Aramızda Türk olan var mı ???
<hitsujiTMO> !tr | MadScientist
<ubottu> MadScientist: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TJ-> Scarunkk: If you've changed things, can you repost the configuration ("ifconfig -a && ip route ls && sudo iptables -vnL && sudo iptables -t nat -vnL") ?
<Scarunkk> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966193/
<Scarunkk> TJ-: I have try to add one route, and change the ip of eth1 (for connecting to the device)
<Scarunkk> TJ-: That is incredible, I really don't figure out what's happening
<NeO__o> hi
<NeO__o> I would like to create a complete backup of my pc (ubuntu 12.04) with all programms/file, that I can restore conveniently at any point
<NeO__o> What is the best way/ tool?
<cfhowlett> !clone|NeO__o,
<ubottu> NeO__o,: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Scarunkk> NeO or pyback
<NeO__o> Actually I would like to store the backup on an external USB-hardrive
<genii> NeO__o: You could also just boot to livecd/usb and dd it over
<Scarunkk> NeO__o: pyback can do it
<Scarunkk> TJ-: something looks wrong ?
<TJ-> Scarunkk: I don't see a problem. If you've enabled masquerading then you can't ping the outgoing interface's IP address because that would require a loopback. If you ping the gateway, that should work (10.12.0.1), and you can ping the NATing host on its private IP.
<NeO__o> Scarunkk: So you would then backup the / folder
<NeO__o> ?
<cfhowlett> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hitsujiTMO> Scarunkk: can you also confirm 1 thing: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Scarunkk> TJ-: I can't ping 10.12.0.1
<vyccus> va
<TJ-> Scarunkk: really? OK, that is a problem :)
<NeO__o> ubottu: I already had a look at the links, thx. I am looking for the most convenient way to backup and restore my complete system in a Windows-Style fashion. What would be the best programm?
<Scarunkk> hitsujiTMO: yes (I have a watch -n1 on it.. ahah)
<ubottu> NeO__o: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scarunkk> TJ-: Oh, so what is going on ?
<NeO__o> haha
<hyacinthe> how to auto connect a modem zte on ubuntu 13.10? thanks
<Scarunkk> TJ-: I have "network is unrechable" - and no paquet on eth1 (no arp packet), when trying to ping 10.12.0.1
<whoever> Scarunkk: check your netmask
<Scarunkk> whoever: I don't understand ?
<TJ-> Scarunkk: Is a default route defined on the client?
<Tor_> anybody know any free test http proxy for ubuntu?????
<TJ-> Scarunkk: "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.42.2 dev eth0"
<pietro10> Hi. Trying to cross-compile a 32-bit gtk program on 64-bit Ubuntu. I installed gcc/g++-multilib, both 32-bit and 64-bit libgtk-3-0 packages, and libgtk-3-dev, and passed -m32 to CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and LDFLAGS, however linking still can't find any of the GTK+ libraries. I do not get any messages about incompatible library versions, only that it could not find any of the GTK+ libraries. What can I do to fix this? Thanks.
<TJ-> pietro10: You'd need to pastebin the Makefile
<Scarunkk> TJ-: Hum. maybe it's related but when I put my eth1 to 192.168.42.2 (sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.42.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up) sometime the ip address of eth1 disappear
<Tor_> is there any free http proxy for ubuntu?
<Scarunkk> TJ-: Your ip route add default, do you want me to add it on the ubuntu (host) or the device ?
<TJ-> Scarunkk: Do you have Network Manager usually managing the interfaces on there?
<hitsujiTMO> tor_ https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html
<TJ-> Scarunkk: On the client device, if it doesn't already have a default route with the same specification. If it does already have a default route, show us what it is don't delete it
<pietro10> TJ-: it's not make-based
<pietro10> I can paste the command lines though, hold on
<pietro10> it's a bunch of autogenerated C files being linked together
<acu> hello everyone, I have a silly question - if I have a remote computer with /home/ and multiple users /home/mary  /home/jonny etc - if I ssh as marry and I sudo, I can do whatever in /home/jonny ? or I need to be real root to do anything in jonny's folder
<Scarunkk> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966311/
<sara> hello
<Scarunkk> omg
<Scarunkk> TJ !
<Tor_> does squid support http proxy and is it possible access blocked url in terminak
<Scarunkk> That's work. I don't know if it's 'normal' (I have add ' ip route add default via 192.168.42.2 dev eth0' to the device)
<TJ-> Scarunkk: Well yes, it is required. Otherwise the device has no route to reach the 10.12.0.0/15 network.
<Kudu91> hello all.
<TJ-> Scarunkk: That's the whole point of default routes - to send traffic that doesn't belong on the local sub-net to a system that can do something with it
<pietro10> TJ-: http://pastie.org/8752534
<Kudu91> thoughts on system76 computers?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Kudu91 ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Kudu91 ask in #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Scarunkk> TJ-: Ok, thanks you so munch. I can do what I want know, based on your help
<Kudu91> thank you
<jonbryan> never heard of system76
<Scarunkk> Do you know a tools to know which software or component remove my ip address ? (of eth1)
<TJ-> pietro10: You're missing "-L" options
<pietro10> shouldn't pkg-config --libs drop those in?
<Tor_> is squid proxy free to usse?
<TJ-> pietro10: No, gcc expects -Ldir to tell it where to look for the -llibs
<OerHeks> Tor_, sure, it is free to install yourself, you are given an url for the manual
<Scarunkk> Tor_: yes, you just have to change some line in the configuration file to make it's working
<dhrosa> hello, I restarted my computer and suddenly all of my font sizes are HUGE, and overflowing out of menus, and some icons have also become massive
<Tor_> scarunkk: can you please help me
<dhrosa> where are all the places where font-size and the like are configured gnome-tweak-tool is at its defaults and I don't have font-size increases in my universal access, and my DPI is set to default (96x96)
<Voyager82> Hello, I'm trying to convert some MP4 videos to AVI, in order to read it with my DVD player. I've noticed that using the ffmpg command, the quality of the video is deteriorated. Can you suggest me anything?
<Scarunkk> Tor_: if I'm able to, yes
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: mp4 and avi are just containers. what are the actual arguments you are giving ffmpeg?
<cfhowlett> Voyager82, eh?  shouldn't happen if the only thing changed is the transcode ...
<Voyager82> Let me check.
<dhrosa> alterntive question, is rm -rf ~/.config safe? Assuming i'm okay with re-configuring all my programs
<cfhowlett> Voyager82, ffmpeg -i input.mp4 output.avi ?
<Voyager82> ffmpeg -i filename.mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -acodec ac3 -ar 48000 -ab 192k output.avi This is the command that I'm using.
<Voyager82> I've found it in a forum online.
<cfhowlett> Voyager82, test the simpler command I posted above.
<Voyager82> cfhowlett, let me check.
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: how big is the .mp4?
<Voyager82> cfhowlett, what does the "-i" option stand for?
<Voyager82> hitsujiTMO, very big. It's a movie.
<cfhowlett> Voyager82, -i = input filename follows
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: "very big" is a relative term. whats the actual size?
<Voyager82> Let me check.
<Voyager82> It's 250 MB large.
<Voyager82> hitsujiTMO.
<Tor_> Scarunkk: when squid installed can i curl URL with another ip????????
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: ok. that, in video terms, is relatively small :)     should be ok for straight to avi then at least
<llutz> Voyager82: "movie" with 250MB, what quality do you expect?
<Voyager82> I'm having problems writing, since my CPU is now asborbing all the resources to convert the file. I'll let you know. :)
<dhrosa> strange, I've deleted my ~/.config and my font-sizes are still hueg
<Voyager82> llutz, at least as good as the original one. :)
<Tor_> does Squid provide access to filtered sites from bash ??????
<pietro10> TJ-: ok, -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ is now on the command line before the -lgtk-3 etc., but I'm still getting th elinker complaint, even though the files are there
<ikonia> Tor_: from bash ? bash is a shell
<cfhowlett> Voyager82, assume garbage in/garbage out.  transcoding probably won't improve the final output
<Tor_> yes i need access url from shell
<ikonia> Tor_: how ?
<subz3r0> ikonia: i guess he want to use something like wget with the proxy then
<ikonia> Tor_: if you pass through a proxy, it will proxy the same as a browser
<Voyager82> cfhowlett, ok. I'll let you know.
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: when converting from a low quality vid -> low quality vid then expect quality loss.    at least with the command cfhowlett gave you, you are not converting the internal stream
<pietro10> never mind, I'll just set up a 32-bit linux for cross compiling, meh
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<Voyager82> hitsujiTMO, how do I convert the file effectively?
<subz3r0> ikonia: how does it work? pass the shell through a proxy?
<subz3r0> never thought about it. but nice to know
<ikonia> subz3r0: the shell doesn't, tools like curl, wget etc,
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: the command cfhowlett gave you...    other than that you should be using a high quality source, even for a low quality output
<cfhowlett> agree ^^^
<subz3r0> ikonia: yup.
<cfhowlett> thus my comment garbage in/garbage out
<ikonia> subz3r0: so what are you actually asking
<Tor_> ikonia: did you get what i mean???
<subz3r0> ikonia: thought there is maybe a trock how you can use everything what you use in the shell trought a proxy ;)
<metaphysician> Thank a Linux packager today http://opensource.com/business/14/2/thank-a-linux-packager-today
<subz3r0> trick
<Voyager82> hitsujiTMO, really. I don't understand. I want to convert the same kind of information into another format. How am I supposed to do it?
<ikonia> Tor_: what do you actually want to do
<andybrine> Does anyone know a program that will allow you to rip a playable dvd on ubuntu?
<Voyager82> hitsujiTMO, the quality is not DVD quality, but I want to keep it as good as possible. :)
<subz3r0> ikonia: ofc you can to the trick with routing ;)
<andybrine> P.s. This is my video
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: forst answer why you need to convert. whats the restriction with the player? just not able to read the mp4 container? or is it an issue with the codec itself?
<subz3r0> andybrine: what does rip playable mean? Ripping a dvd means that you rip the stuff to your harddisk... nothing else
<jhutchins> andybrine: dd
<TJ-> pietro10: "find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ -regex '.*/lib\(gtk\|atk\|gio\|pango\|gdpk_pixbuf\|cairo\|gobject\|glib\).*' | pastebinit "
<subz3r0> jhutchins: :D
<Tor_> ikonia: i need to add repo by apt-get update but url is banned by ISP
<andybrine> I want to create a playable dvd
<jhutchins> andybrine: That direction is "burn".
<ikonia> Tor_: then you'll struggle to do tht
<ikonia> that
<Voyager82> hitsujiTMO, yes. I want to put it on DVD, to watch it on my TV. That's the issue. It's the DVD player that doesn't read MP4 files.
<subz3r0> andybrine: what standard?
<andybrine> Would be an mp4
<TJ-> Tor_: If URL is banned, have you tried using it's IP instead?
<Tor_> ikonia: is it possible bu squid??
<ikonia> Tor_: running squid on the same ISP will still be blocked
<subz3r0> andybrine: uhmm? didnt you say it doesnt work with mp4? now you want mp4?
<jhutchins> Tor_: What repo?  Why is it blocked?
<hitsujiTMO> Voyager82: then just use the line command cfhowlett. and that will change the container type. if it does infact show to be a codec issue, then you would need to convert from a higher quality source to get the same quality
<jhutchins> andybrine: gnome's burner - brassero?  should be able to do that.
<andybrine> Thanks jutchins
<Voyager82> hitsujiTMO, ok. Let's see what happens. :)
<Tor_> i dont know why it is blocked by ISP and its not matter , important issue is : is it possible way to overcome banned urls by squid
<ikonia> Tor_: no, as the squid server will be on the same ISP and still blocked
<ikonia> Tor_: plus we are not going to help you bypass your ISP's policy
<andybrine> I have just tried to burn a playable dvd on ubuntu and it didnt work before
<joshu__> 	 hi using parted for the first time. I have a new attached disk 4GB. If I use the following command: `    parted -s -a optimal /dev/sdb mkpart primary 645 4294` Does that mean that the root partition will be 4GB and be aligned 32K?
<Tor_> anybody knows about nodejs
<ikonia> Tor_: what's your question
<ikonia> rather than asking if anyone knows about something
<Tor_> i like to know who knows about nodejs
<hitsujiTMO> Tor_: thats an offtopic question then for this channel.
<hitsujiTMO> Tor_: #node.js is a good channel for such
<Thete> Anyone here?
<jonbryan> nope :P
<Tor_> thanks
<SupaYoshi> hey guys, im having issuees again with my dns server inside my openwrt box.
<SupaYoshi> I have tunnlr installed, and I think it might have to do something with that.
<SupaYoshi> But im not sure.
<llutz> SupaYoshi: and your ubuntu-related question is?
<SupaYoshi> oh crap im in the wrong channel
<SupaYoshi> sorry
<Helping_Hands> hiyo, need help--trying to install Ubuntu over network and it does not seem to get into Kickstart.  I have captured a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytjRh75ZQFQ&feature=youtu.be
<JoeSomebody> without logging in via kde, can i customize up unity a bit to look like kde or windows? i could not figure it out, nor did i find what i thought were good link, i think there is often too many results in ubuntu search land, can someone provide some links on this? not wanting hand holding, just a pointer in the right direction :)
<adwadwa> I HAVE A COMPRESSED FILE THAT UNCOMPRESSED DOES NOT FIT WITH THE COMPRESSED VERSION IN MY DISK IS THERE A WAY TO UNCOMPRESS IT AND DELETE THE COMPRESSED VERSION WHILE IT SI DONE?
<adwadwa> sorry caps
<jpds> adwadwa: Surely you can free up some space somehow.
<JoeSomebody> i do not want to use kde on THAT machine due to wanting to try ubuntu only software
<jpds> adwadwa: Otherwise, you have bigger problems.
<hitsujiTMO> Helping_Hands: kickstart is for red hat based idstros, not debian based
<adwadwa> jpds it is a server it has 30GB of hard disk
<JoeSomebody> seems my kde login defeats that testing
<Helping_Hands> hitsujiTMO, it says there is some support for kickstart
<adwadwa> jdps my compressed file is 13 GB uncompresses 17 and the system uses up some
<Helping_Hands> hitsujiTMO, let me point to the link
<groundnuty> hey, I'm having problem with my hdd. I used to download 'ultimatebootcd' but the site seems now dead. what is a popular tool nowadays?
<Helping_Hands> hitsujiTMO,  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<presto0> hi, i run an app in a VPS, from SSH, but when i close the SSH connection the application stops, how to keep it runing enven if i disconnect from it?
<jpds> adwadwa: Then, you're going to have to move that somewhere else.
<llutz> presto0: screen, nohup, ---
<JoeSomebody> desktop icons and panel stuff mostly i want to customize, can i ?
<presto0> i need more data llutz
<presto0> how i do that?
<AntelopeSalad> does anyone know offhand how to get around "the following signatures couldn't be verified... no pub key available" errors?
<AntelopeSalad> i am following instructions that worked 5-6 months ago but it seems like they no longer work
<hitsujiTMO> Helping_Hands: that documentation is pretty old looking and may be out of date.
<Helping_Hands> hitsujiTMO,  I see
<hitsujiTMO> Helping_Hands: this may be better for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Phobos> hello guys
<hitsujiTMO> Helping_Hands: still uses kickstart it seems
<Helping_Hands> ok
<Helping_Hands> hitsujiTMO, ill read it
<Helping_Hands> hitsujiTMO, brb
<Phobos> after removing some files manually of the  package nginx, files located in /etc and /var, it's seems impossible for me to recover this files in new installation
<Phobos> even if I did apt-get purge etc
<hitsujiTMO> Phobos: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure nginx       maybe
<Phobos> how can I fix this
<Phobos> hitsujiTMO, I tried it but it gives nothing
<hitsujiTMO> Phobos: otherwise you'll habe to go thru the install script and see how its generating those files
<Phobos> hitsujiTMO, wow !!
<Phobos> hitsujiTMO, any pistes to do so ?
<Phobos> hitsujiTMO, there is no reset command in apt-get or something like that ?
<hitsujiTMO> Phobos: ok. don't purge nginx. purge and reinstal nginx-common
<Phobos> hitsujiTMO, ok
<AntelopeSalad> does anyone know why this would fail with a invalid public key not available error?
<AntelopeSalad> http://stackoverflow.com/a/19622811
<AntelopeSalad> it fails when i do an apt update
<hitsujiTMO> Phobos: nginx-common is responsible for /etc/nginx/nginx.conf   at least. so thats the one to reconfigure
<Phobos> hitsujiTMO, hhmm ok thanks I am trying
<hitsujiTMO> AntelopeSalad: can you pastebin te output of: sudo apt-get update
<Karditsa_btm> r
<mvdve> Hi All, I have a ubuntu LAMP development server, works great, but i cant access files from een external system. the main page works perfect, but every sub page give a 404 error. Does somebody has any idea where this config issue is?
<Phobos> hitsujiTMO, LOL that was the issue.. Thanks very much dude
<AntelopeSalad> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/AntelopeSalad/9119286
<nichlas> mvdve: who is the file/dir owner?
<hitsujiTMO> AntelopeSalad: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0BB6536FEB999287
<hitsujiTMO> AntelopeSalad: then rerun sudo apt-get update
<negev> hi, i've configured touchegg and set my trackpad driver to evdev but the gestures aren't working, can anyone link me to a more thorough howto for this?  thanks
<Phobos> exit
<AntelopeSalad> hitsujiTMO: somehow i was able to install what i wanted to install without running apt update first -- is it possible it was reading an old key?
<hitsujiTMO> AntelopeSalad: you can still install without a key. it just warns you that the package is unverified
<AntelopeSalad> ah
<AntelopeSalad> i thought it was a show stopper
<AntelopeSalad> after your recommendation it successfully ran apt update without warnings, thanks
<iwkse> hi, do you know any app where it's possible to track time and give a per hour cost? something like that?
<hitsujiTMO> AntelopeSalad: unverified repos leave you open to dns attacks is all. (dns entry pointing to a fake repo that is)
<hitsujiTMO> iwkse: like a net cafe POS software?
<AntelopeSalad> hitsujiTMO: oh good to know, in this case it's postgres' official source
<iwkse> hitsujiTMO: well somehow similar, but i need to to track my work
<hitsujiTMO> iwkse: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/rationalplan-single/ like ?
<iwkse> hitsujiTMO: yeah something like that, thank you
<JoeSomebody> i am scared to ask, but no answer can mean unity not customizable, can someone tell me please?
<hitsujiTMO> iwkse: pleanty of others, but not sure what includes billing features too: http://www.dotproject.net/ http://www.achievo.org/ http://www.ganttproject.biz/ http://faces.homeip.net/
<JoeSomebody> a page says drag an icon to desktop, then it crashes
<JoeSomebody> reboot and same thing\ right of the reboot of updated system
<JoeSomebody> tried other stuff i found on google,  didnt work so cant remember
<JoeSomebody> could not even figure out how to change colors even
<WiredGh0st> http://www.braindance.tk  new experimental music radio
<hitsujiTMO> WiredGh0st: please do not solicit here
<JoeSomebody> clicked search icon, typed naut and kaboom it locked before i could finish trying it locks up, reboot update,  did it again
<Noobler> hey
<sjmikem> When I add a new .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications, do I need to re-login for it to be visible in the "Open with..." dialog ?
<JoeSomebody> yes i am kde fan but this seems a BIT unusable guys
<JoeSomebody> i am actually trying
<hitsujiTMO> sjmikem: no it should show up automatically. if its not can you pastebin the contents of the .desktop file
<sjmikem> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/1SLKa5bg
<sjmikem> trying to make it so that clicking on .ics file runs gcalccli import %U
<sjmikem> s/gcalccli/gcalcli
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: is it a terminal command?
<sjmikem> Actionparsnip yes, installed in /usr/bin
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: then you will need to change the command to run: gnome-terminal -c "your command here"
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: unless you don't want to see the command run...
<sjmikem> Actionparsnip: I don't care about seeing the command run, but the "Import ICS file into Google Calendar" is not showing up in my "Open With..." dialog
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: ahh I see
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: could look into nautilus scripts
<sjmikem> Actionparsnip: Isn't adding the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications supposed to be sufficient?
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: could try in /usr/share/applications to be sure
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: may have to run: nautilus -q ,to restart nautilus
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: what sort of file does the 'file' command say your file you are right clicking is?
<sjmikem> Actionparsnip: nautilus -q did not work
<sjmikem> "vCalendar calendar file"
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: ok that's cool. What are the options to open it with?
<mariofanelli> #prod-team
<sjmikem> When I right-click on it, I get options to open it with gvim or notepad, or "other application..."
<hitsujiTMO> sjmikem: try adding Terminal=true to the .desktop file
<sjmikem> but when I select "other application", I do not see the new  .desktop action anywhere
<Actionparsnip> sjmikem: what other applications can you open it with are in the right click menu?
<sjmikem> hitsujiTMO: tried that, no luck
<sjmikem> Actionparsnip: All of my other applications, from "Archive Manager" to "wordpad" are listed
<hitsujiTMO> sjmikem: also get rid of the TryExec
<JoeSomebody> does anyone use canonical support here? thinking of buying it, if the only help i get is stuff like YOU CANT DO THAT IN GNOME , then will i get my money back?
<JoeSomebody> why will you not answer ? i asked more than one thing here
<Madcatyoji> What are you buying it for Joe? Are you trying to do something that you can't do in gnome?
<JoeSomebody> i do not know what can or cannot be done in gnome
<JoeSomebody> i want to try ubuntu only apps
<sjmikem> OK, not sure what I did but it is working now.  Thanks for the help!
<JoeSomebody> i am a kde guy last few years
<Madcatyoji> I honestly don't know, I am avoiding gnome. lol
<mvdve> nichlas, i tried several security settings, even 777 (still learing the security thing).
<hitsujiTMO> sjmikem: its because you effective had it point to 2 different apps or 2 different types of applications. so nautilus was filtering it out
<hitsujiTMO> sjmikem: this works for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966755/ as long as gcalcli is in $PATH
<JoeSomebody> my fist questions will be how to make gnome MORE usable, i find it bad FOR ME, windows 8 category gui
<JoeSomebody> emailed canonical
<JoeSomebody> maybe they will respond this time
<JoeSomebody> i dont think they liked my last message
<SupaYoshi> i need some help with dnsmasq, is there anyone online here that can help me out with it?
<JoeSomebody> i need 50 more icons than i can fit on that vertical bar
<timppa> Hi! Is there a way to run unity8 on boot with current 14.04 version?
<philbo> hi!
<ainx> i wow trusty tahr
<presto0> how to retrieve a nohup command
<presto0> ¿?
<JoeSomebody> need to know if there is opensuse yast type thing, for setting up the OS and GUI
<philbo> I have an ubuntustudio livecd running. I have successfully installed to a usb external drive on my macbook - but I think something went wrong with the bootloader installation - holding "option" does not show the ubuntu partition
<JoeSomebody> or a pclinuxos control centre type of thing
<JoeSomebody> both awesome, you should clone them :)
<philbo> presto0: do you mean you want to kill a process started with nohup?
<JoeSomebody> even windows has those things (control panel)
<haserwa> flightgear: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) aga 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 paigaldatakse
<haserwa>             Depends: libopenal1 (>= 1:1.13) aga 1:1.13-4ubuntu3 paigaldatakse
<haserwa>             Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) aga 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 paigaldatakse
<haserwa>             Depends: libudev0 (>= 147) aga 175-0ubuntu9.4 paigaldatakse
<haserwa>        Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4) aga 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu4 paigaldatakse
<philbo> presto0: or do you mean you want to redirect the output of a process started with nohup?
<JoeSomebody> not trying to say gnome is garbage, (or piss anyone off) i wouldn't really know yet anyways, but if not customizable at all then i will NEVER KNOW
<martinrame> Hi, I need to execute an "at" command to restart a service at midnight. I'm wondering if the "sudo service xxxxxx restart" will ask for a password.
<skelterjohn> so, i've lost my mouse. it's disappeared completely, and i'm not sure how to get it back.
<JoeSomebody> I WILL SAY that like windows 8 , it scares my friends away
<skelterjohn> i've only got one monitor
<llutz> martinrame: it will, use "sudo -i" then "at blabla"
<philbo> skelterjohn: this happened to me with a laptop trackpad - i plugged in a USB mouse and it came back
<Pici> martinrame: or if you want to do it every midnight, put it in root's crontab.
<skelterjohn> philbo: this is a desktop, i've re-plugged the mouse to no avail
<martinrame> llutz: great!
<martinrame> Pici: no, I just want to be executed one time.
<JoeSomebody> thus i am here asking you how to tame the beast, please help
<philbo> skelterjohn: oh dear ;o( not sure what else to suggest
<skelterjohn> i imagine rebooting would fix it, but that's really obnoxious
<skelterjohn> got a lot of stuff going on
<skelterjohn> oh well, i guess that's what i have to do
<philbo> does the mouse show up (if it's usb) with usb-devices?
<JoeSomebody> way back, i didnt like kde a whole lot at first either, have used xfce and lxde distros too, i am trying to give it a fair chance
<presto0> philbo i run an application using nohup and now i cannot write nay command, how do i write more commands while the process is runing
<presto0> ¿?
<llutz> martinrame: echo "service blafoo restart"|sudo at midnight                            could work too
<martinrame> llutz: unrecognized service blafoo :)
<martinrame> llutz: Done, I've tested with "atq" and the job was scheduled by root, so, tomorrow I'll check if it was run.
<llutz> martinrame: works here, it's not ubuntu but shouldn't make any difference
<philbo> presto0: i'm sorry i'm not sure - if you used bash - maybe you can "disown"?
<Madcatyoji> Is there an easy way to set a cron to back up a specific folder and all contained files every hour or so and a separate job to say delete any occurrences of that folder and it's contents older than say 2 days?
<presto0> it let me write but i am not in the line prompt
<presto0> its like if.... after run the nohup command, you where in a notepad writing
<Ergo> hello
<philbo> presto0: are you in text mode? you could ctrl+alt+Fn2 to another shell and maybe try "disown" in bash?
<Ergo> is it normal that on ubuntu 12.04 lxc-checkconfig returns User namespace: missing
<yacc_> presto0: nohup command &
<presto0> philbo i am connected by ssh to a VPS
<yacc_> presto0: nohup just makes the command continue if you logout on it.
<yacc_> presto0: & makes it run in the background.
<philbo> whelp - i'm outa ideas! sorry presto0
<Diplomatico> Hello, the upgrade to 13.10 had errors. What do I have to do?
<philbo> apologies guys I must go - sorry I couldn't help
<philbo> bye for now!
<llutz> Madcatyoji: rsnapshot could help you. run it hourly and set "interval" according in your rsnapshot.conf
<Madcatyoji> I will check that out. Thank you!
<presto0> how i check if the process i runned using nohup is still running¿?
<Oog> ubuntu 13.10 - have postgresql installed and it starts on boot via an init.d script i think. how do i disable it from starting at boot?
<tmmunq> presto0: top
<llutz> presto0: ps <pid>  or pgrep procname
<nichlas> Diplomatico: load your backup and return to previous version. Or fresh install. Or maybe tell us what is wrong.
<Diplomatico> I think fresh install would be the easiest thing to do...Thans...
<Diplomatico> k
<yacc_> presto0: & makes it run in the background.
<ment0s> hello
<negev> add-apt-repository ppa:utouch-team/daily <-- this gives me "cannot access PPA" but the link works fine in a browser, any ideas?
<xangua> negev: use sudo
<negev> i did
<ment0s> Could some one help me with secondary hard drive which is spinning up even if no service is reading data from it ? I have ultrabay in my thinkpad and I always have to wait for that hard drive to spin up
<negev> im root
<presto0> how do i "nohup" a process ?
<presto0> i mean no "nohup"
<presto0> undenohup
<xangua> negev: looks like it's no longer aviable https://launchpad.net/~utouch-team/+archive/daily
<hpanni> hi
<hpanni> hello
<Xuisce> hello
<negev> ugh
<negev> i just want trackpad gestures, why is this so hard :/
<llutz> presto0: fg <jobnr>
<presto0> how do i see a list of all the linux comand available ?
<Matriks404> ls /bin or ls /usr/bin
<presto0> damn, after execute "nohup process" i enter in text mode, any way to be out of there
<presto0> ¿?
<Thete> what process did you do that to?
<presto0> its a nodejs application
<presto0> i put "nohup node gekko"
<presto0> and it works
<presto0> but i enter in text mode then
<llutz> presto0: ctrl c
<presto0> if i press control C
<presto0> the app ends up killed
<llutz> presto0: that stops the process, ctrl-z to suspend (bg to send it in background)
<presto0> i nice, control z did the work
<presto0> i checked the ls /bin
<llutz> presto0: disown -h          would prevent the job from being killed if you logout
<presto0> well, nohup works
<presto0> even if i logout
<presto0> its still running
<presto0> i did "man disown" and then "control z"
<presto0> the job is in the backgrown now
<presto0> how do i stop it?
<presto0> i check the "ps aux" list and the PID is 2046
<presto0> i put kill 2046 and it dont work
<llutz> presto0: fg <jobnr>
<llutz> presto0: "q"
<presto0> okeyyy
<presto0> by the way, the "control z" stops the application
<presto0> its not good...
<llutz> presto0: it suspends, yes. use "bg" to let it run in backgroud
<llutz> presto0: it suspends, yes. use "bg" to let it run in background
<presto0> looks like its paused
<presto0> okey
<presto0> let me try
<llutz> presto0: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0080.php
<presto0> i can't kill a paused process?
<presto0> its not workinggg argh
<presto0> i feel fustrated
<llutz> presto0: kill %<jobnr>
<presto0> [root@Saturnk gekko]# kill %2282
<presto0> -bash: kill: %2282: no such job
<llutz> presto0: jobnr is not pid
<llutz> presto0: "jobs" to find it
<llutz> presto0: read the link i gave you
<Brutus|_> does anyone know why on my ubuntu machine my ad blockers might not work in chromium? I got the latest version. Even reinstalled the add blockers. work fine on windows
<presto0> i am on it
<Nach0z> Brutus|_: IIRC chromium comes with its own version of flash bundled, it's possible that abp doesn't work on the bundled version. might try enabling normal flash in chromium to see if that fixes it.
<Nach0z> maybe.
<Brutus|_> Nach0z: that's a good tip. I'll try that
<Brutus|_> Thanks
<xangua> Nach0z:  Brutus|_ chromium does not come with pepper flash, google chrome does
<presto0> okey so control-Z stops the process and "bg <job>" make it run again
<Brutus|_> Nach0z: I can't seem to get the right flash player. I got the last version installed (11.2) according to the site
<Brutus|_> but other sites tell me to install 12 which I can't find :S
<Brutus|_> my system is up-to-date
<Brutus|_> adobe says I'm using the latest
<wheatthin> You have a choice.. either wait until you can update to 14.04, or install using a ppa
<wheatthin> Brutus|_, ^^
<Brutus|_> oh
<Brutus|_> what do I update with the PPA?
<Thete> I wish 14.04 was out already
<Thete> I wanna upgrade my servers
<tmmunq> upgrade some virtual ones to the rc?
<bekks> Thete: No need to hurry, 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<Brutus|_> no idea if there is something new in 14.04
<Thete> Unfortunately I'm not running LTS :(
<Thete> I'm on 12.10 & 13.04 at the moment
<bekks> 13.04 is EOL.
<Brutus|_> I'm on 12.04 and 13.10
<bekks> Thete: you should update it to 13.10 immediately.
<Thete> I'm gonna wait til april
<Thete> I have a ton of sites to migrate
<Thete> Don't wanna have to do it twice
<tmmunq> how long are the non-LTS releases supported now? i though it was at least 18 months
<bekks> Thete: And you are leaving all sites without support, without security updates till april.
<Brutus|_> 4x 12.04 at work as servers, 3x 13.10 at home
<bekks> tmmunq: 12.10 18 months, 13.04 9 months, 13.10 9 months.
<Thete> bekks: I'm not worried about it
<Brutus|_> Hey I'm running 4 server 2003 servers at work
<Brutus|_> :)
<Brutus|_> 3 servers with 2008R2 and about 15 with 2012R2
<Thete> the only thing open on em is nginx
<bekks> Thete: No ssh?
<fer755> Brutus|_, ar? and it is relevant to tell that on #debian?
<Brutus|_> it's not debian
<Brutus|_> It's Ubuntu :P
<fer755> sry *#ubuntu
<Thete> bekks: Not to the outside
<Brutus|_> But I thought we were comparing version s:)
<ice9> rsync can't delete non-empty dirs even when using --force
<bekks> Thats not true.
<bekks> rsync deletes the content and then the empty di.
<bekks> *dir even. I am using that for years now.
<ice9> bekks: "cannot delete non-empty directory: "
<bekks> ice9: Then you dont have permissions to delete the content.
<ice9> bekks: "rsync -arvih --force --delete --delete-before --progress --stats "
<ice9> bekks: now I'm the owner and I have full permission
<presto0> is there any damn easy way to isntall VNC in a VPS with just one or two copy/paste commands?
<bekks> presto0: "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver" - and please watch your language.
<Blanco> Re
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> When you boot the computer, it writes where /dev/dvd looks.  Where is the file on the operating system that does this?
<bekks> Ryu_Fitzgerald: Whats the actual issue behind that?
<tmmunq> i think its udev that makes those devices
<llutz> Ryu_Fitzgerald: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules  you mean?
<streulma> hello, unity-panel-service crashing in 13.10. Are there other people who has the same? It's right after logout and login.
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> is unity panel service related to unity web player?
<chaotix> heyy...  so i may have just broken my Ubuntu install and could use a hand please
<chaotix> i might be just paranoid
<bekks> chaotix: So just ask a specific question.
<chaotix> anyways, i went to try out an app called musica, so i instaled via the command line
<chaotix> i am
<chaotix> i am a slow typer
<chaotix> and then it gave me an error
<bekks> 17SAAHV8M: Which error...?
<idontknow> sudo apt-get install porn
<chaotix> so i went to uninstall, and without reading what it was uninstlling, said yes to it...
<bekks> GNA.
<idontknow> clear
<idontknow> clear
<idontknow> exit
<chaotix> http://fpaste.org/79028/25194139/
<bekks> chaotix: Please ask a specific question one line.
<chaotix> there is the paste
<bekks> !details | chaotix
<ubottu> chaotix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<presto0> damn
<presto0> xfce takes ages to install
<chaotix> ok, i will re state what i just said in one line
<streulma> chaotix: I see it is removing Wine
<streulma> and all it related 32-bit packages chaotix
<streulma> nothing wrong with that :)
<kostkon> Ryu_Fitzgerald, not related
<chaotix> streulma, should i re install all the stuff it just uninstalled?
<kostkon> streulma, you could try resetting unity/compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<streulma> chaotix: if you need Wine > sudo apt-get install wine
<sadbox> chaotix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/musica/+bug/1244293   ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244293 in musica (Ubuntu) "package did not install correctly." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chaotix> streulma, ok....  thanks
<chaotix> streulma, i see now...
<chaotix> i do not know why it was getting rid of wine...  oh well..  next time i will pay attention before i say yes
<chaotix> i was distracted
<sadbox> chaotix: A few days ago I accidentally autoremoved xorg + most of my sustem
<streulma> kostkon: this site is not available
<chaotix> sadbox, whoa
<kostkon> streulma, what do you mean
<sadbox> chaotix: tl;dr don't install xorg-dev if you're using the saucy-lts packages
<chaotix> sadbox, can you re install before the computer restarts, or did you have to re install ubuntu?
<streulma> kostkon: can't access webupd8.org (I know this site)
<streulma> guys, install Ubuntu 12.04, 13.10 or 14.04 in test ?
<kikjezrous> 13.10, imo.
<bekks> 12.04
<streulma> 12.04 is now more stable bekks ?
<user_> d
<bekks> !lts | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<streulma> on the workplace they use 12.04
<kikjezrous> yeah, but 13.10's stabler/faster, from what i've seen.  are you doing it for work or for personal test?
<kikjezrous> LTS for workplace, sure.
<user_> how do i log into my actually irc account?
<user_> loging
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> does avast antivirus monitor the system for infection or is it simply a scanner?
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> i am refering to the free one
<bekks> Ryu_Fitzgerald: You have to ask avast.
<KM0201> Ryu_Fitzgerald: not 100% sure, but i belive it's just a scanner
<lebafar> hey guys, what free VM would you recommend me to run Ubuntu server?
<bekks> lebafar: Virtualbox.
<alazar> anybody have a udev rule to ignore usb storage devices?
<KM0201> lebafar: virtualbox is easy.
<KM0201> lebafar: what are you using your server for?
<lebafar> bekks, ok, thank you. is it : sudo apt-get install virtualbox the command to install it?
<TJ-> lebafar: kvm/qemu, or mabe lxc containers
<lebafar> KM0201, Apache for now.
<presto0> hi,
<KM0201> hmm.
<presto0> i installed VNC with xfce and i connect but i just see a background image, no icons, no nothing, no bar...
<TJ-> alazar: You can add a simple rule that matches on the usb-storage sub-system, in "/etc/udev/rules.d/"
<bekks> presto0: Thats intended, since VNC runs on its own display.
<bekks> !vnc | presto0
<ubottu> presto0: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lebafar> If I intend to have a client accessing vim at server, how do I connect with it?
<TJ-> lebafar: If you want the VM for a single-application appliance type deployment that LXC would be favourite
<bekks> lebafar: ssh
<alazar> yep, been working on trying to get a rule that matches for some time, no luck yet, was hoping someone might have done it already
<presto0> so? how do i see the scren
<presto0> the bar and so on
<lebafar> TJ-, I may install some extra stuff in future.
<vfsm> hello all
<lebafar> bekks, thank you.
<vfsm> can i say my problem with ubuntu?
<bekks> presto0: You would have to setup and use x11vnc.
<TJ-> alazar: you want to stop usb-storage mass-storage devices being handled?
<presto0> damn so whats the use of vnc
<presto0> if you see nothing
<presto0> but a the mouse and a background
<alazar> TJ-: exactly
<bekks> presto0: Watch your language.
<alazar> TJ-: tried a number of udev rules, having a hard time getting a rule to do the job.
<compdoc> presto0, what version of ubuntu?
<presto0> sorry i am frustrated
<presto0> its cenos 6
<presto0> centos 6
<compdoc> heh
<bekks> presto0: Then go ask the centos support.
<Jordan_U> presto0: This is #ubuntu. Try #centos for CENTOS support.
<presto0> isnt all same thing?
<bekks> presto0: No. Centos isnt Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> presto0: No, it definitely isn't. If you want a generic linux support channel there is also ##linux.
<presto0> well its all linux
<compdoc> presto0, most of the time, you need to edit the file /home/user/.vnc/xstart
<compdoc> once that file is right, and you give yourself a vncpasswd, you should be good to go
<presto0> [root@Saturnk bill]# cat /home/user/.vnc/xstart
<presto0> cat: /home/user/.vnc/xstart: No such file or directory
<presto0> [root@Saturnk bill]#
<Jordan_U> presto0: The official policy of this channel is that we only support Ubuntu. Please respect that.
<TJ-> alazar: "  ACTION=="add|change", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", SUBSYSTEM=="block", GOTO="usbignore_end"  "  LABEL="usbignore_end" might get you started
<compdoc> presto0, doesnt sound like youve installed a vnc server
<Beldar> compdoc, Help them in a pm or the correct channel. ;)
<presto0> well
<alazar> TJ-: hmm that is a diff approach. I'll try it. Can I ask what lead you to that solution w/ the GOTO?
<presto0> i am connected to it
<presto0> damn it with centos cahnnel, they ask for registered nick
<presto0> each step is a damn barrier
<TJ-> alazar: It's the standard way of matching on something but doing nothing
<compdoc> IRC is hell
<lebafar> Ubuntu Server 13.10 runs only at 32 bits?
<Beldar> presto0, You are not following a mods request, they will quiet you or ban you, just a heads up, you can register.
<DJones> presto0: This channel is for Ubuntu support, #centos is for Centos support
<alazar> TJ-: thanks - I'll try it. later
<hitsujiTMO> lebafar: i386 = 32bit. amd64 = 54bit
<hitsujiTMO> 64bit*
<compdoc> lebafar, I use the 64bit version
<grisza> witam
<lebafar> hitsujiTMO, I could only find 64 bits version at ubuntu.com :P
<presto0> [root@Saturnk bill]#
<presto0> what does that means?
<hitsujiTMO> lebafar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<presto0> i am root or i am bill ?
<llutz> presto0: "whoami" tells you
<presto0> it says root
<presto0> and "bill" is what
<DJones> presto0: Please pastebin cat/etc/issue
<lebafar> hitsujiTMO, oh, cool, thank you man!
<grisza> what v is better ?  11 nifa or 12 ?
<llutz> presto0: echo $PS1
<presto0> DJones
<presto0> [root@Saturnk bill]# cat /etc/issue
<presto0> CentOS release 6.5 (Final)
<presto0> Kernel \r on an \m
<lvleph> can someone help me figure out why lsassd is using 100% of cpu on two cores?
<streulma> presto0 please ask in #centos
<DJones> presto0: ok, You're using centos, please join the centos support channels, this channel is for Ubuntu support only, we can't help you with centos issues
<presto0> they ask me for
<presto0> registered nick
<llutz> !register | presto0
<ubottu> presto0: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<presto0> i dont have enough force to register the nick
<DJones> presto0: Thats a simple thing, #freenode can help with that, or see the bot's link
<presto0> i am so frustrated to focus or more steps
<presto0> on*
<DJones> presto0: Enough. You're not using Ubuntu, please don't keep asking here
<compdoc> may the force be with you
<presto0> linux exhaust my mental energy
<lvleph> registering your nick has nothing to do with linux
<grisza> :))
<lvleph> can someone help me figure out why lsassd is using 100% of cpu on two cores?
<grisza> how to join #centos ?
<wheatthin> type /join #centos
<grisza> thx:)
<grisza> wheatthin i have now version 11.10 but, maybe 12.10 is better on my first time on linux ?
<bekks> 11.10 is EOL, you have to upgrade to 12.04 at least.
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> does this rule command make a symlink from /dev/dvd to /dev/sr0?    KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="dvd"
<grisza> EOL ? what is it
<Thete> end of life
<Thete> Put 13.10 on it
<wheatthin> 12.04 is LTS and is supported until april 20th or something like that
<Jordan_U> !eol | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> Jordan_U: I know that - and 11.10 is EOL :)
<wheatthin> grisza,  from there you can update to 14.04
<TJ-> Ryu_Fitzgerald: yes
<Jordan_U> bekks: Sorry, meant that for grisza of course :)
<bekks> wheatthin: 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<Thete> eww, upgrade
<lvleph> got logged out so I will ask my question again, just in case.
<lvleph> can someone help me figure out why lsassd is using 100% of cpu on two cores?
<grisza> heh... but i hear on 13.xx there some problems
<bekks> grisza: then use 12.04
<TJ-> lvleph: execute it under 'gdb' and then break into it and get a back-trace
<grisza> what about 12.10 ?
<wheatthin> grisza, besides ati's proprietary drivers, I have no problems with 13.10
<lvleph> man I am too lazy for that. lol
<bekks> grisza: you would have to update to 12.04 and then to 12.10. Or just stay with 12.04
<daniele__> hi all ... have problem in my toshiba with ubuntu 13.10 ----> hibernate and suspend / resume failure !! what can i do??
<lvleph> I have no problems at all with 13.10, well except lsassd.
<grisza> ok
<lvleph> daniele see if typing sudo pm-suspend in terminal works
<lvleph> daniele__, ^^^
<daniele__> ok
<daniele__> i will see
<daniele__> lyleph yeah it work, but the problem is that i can't after suspend work again with ubuntu
<grisza> a few min ago i will try install 12.04 but my cd broken and must install 11.04, now i download 12.04 and install ubuntu by pendrive
<lvleph> what do you mean daniele__ ?
<daniele__> ok i use google translate for be more clear lol
<lvleph> daniele__, I understood, but you just need to be more specific
<lvleph> daniele__, what language do you speak?
<stratus_ss> hi all, can someone help me understand patch files?
<daniele__> italian
<daniele__> lyleph
<rww> ubottu: it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lvleph> My italian is spanish. lol
<daniele__> italian ... not answer me :(
<rww> ah
<grisza> anybody programming on java on ubuntu ?
<bekks> !anyone | grisza
<ubottu> grisza: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<daniele__> the problem is that when I suspend the PC can not restart it, but i see only the black screen nothing
<Xuisce> hey grisza  head over to #java
<Xuisce> :)
<grisza> ok sorry
<Xuisce> or #programming
<Xuisce> no its fine
<grisza> sorry guys
<Xuisce> grisza:  really don't apologize :
<Xuisce> :)
<lvleph> daniele__, I understand
<lvleph> let me see what I can figure out
<daniele__> ok thank you !
<grisza> i dont know too much about ubuntu, and im looking help for first steps : P
<lvleph> daniele__, maybe look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/361547/ubuntu-freezes-crash-after-wake-when-upgraded-to-13-10
<grisza> join /java
<lvleph> grisza, you mean /join #java
<daniele__> ok i'im going to see it
<nullfaith> I just installed ubuntu 13.10 so I could play some games. I auto-hid my unity panel, but I still have an issue. If I play Regnum at 1920x1080, the gnome panel up top stops me from being able to see the bottom of the game window because I cannot raise it that extra half inch.
<HDRDanny> Does anyone need a free TeamSpeak 3 server?
<HDRDanny> Up to 100 slots.
<rww> HDRDanny: That's not on-topic for this channel.
<nullfaith> Can I autohide the gbnome panel as well?
<nullfaith> gnome*
<HDRDanny> rww: you're not my mom.
<HDRDanny> This channel has nearly 2K people in it.
<rww> HDRDanny: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Are you going to stick to Ubuntu support in it, or no?
<HDRDanny> And it can kind of be on topic. The server is run on a Ubuntu server.
<rww> offering your server to people is not an Ubuntu support topic, sorry
<grisza> guys :D linux is awesome :)
<daniele__> lyleph thank you anyway i will try immediatly it :D
<HDRDanny> I'm not offering MY server.
<HDRDanny> >_>
<HDRDanny> FFs.
<tirengarfio> any alternative to amule for the kad network?
<rww> HDRDanny: That wasn't a rhetorical question, by the way. Are you going to stick to Ubuntu support in here, or not?
<HDRDanny> I'm sure I don't have to answer.
<HDRDanny> As an American I'll plead my fifth amendment.
<rww> erm
<hggdh> now that was interesting
<Beldar> larry, moe and curly
<riqdiiz> Wow..!
<nullfaith> And if nobody can answer that question, maybe someone could help me in figring out a way to enable full screen game play one one screen, without it mirroring to the other. I have them set as separate desktops, but when I hit Fullscreen in regnum it mirrors, and I have to redo display settings.
<nullfaith> The answer, or help with, either of these questions would be a huge help.
<geirha> nullfaith: look into xephyr and similar
<nullfaith> Googling now, thanks geirha.
<nullfaith> Ok so this is a "virtual desktop" server sort of, that would allow me to play with x/y's without affecting my true desktop?
<geirha> nullfaith: Basically, it gives you an Xserver inside a window in another Xserver
<nullfaith> Thanks a ton, I am from crunchbang/openbox so all this crazy wm stuff is new to me =)
<John_John_> what is sh mode in terminal ?
<rannonga> its using the sh shell instead of bash
<geirha> John_John_: Will need more context to answer that
<John_John_> wow
<geirha> "sh mode" is an odd name for it
<geirha> something tells me it might be something else
<geirha> John_John_: It might be referring to bash's posix mode. Again, without the context, this is only guesswork.
<mikemonk> hello people
<John_John_> what i mean is this
<John_John_> i am on the terminal
<John_John_> i write sh
<John_John_> i press return
<rannonga> sh shell
<John_John_> then i get a $
<John_John_> what mode is this ?
<John_John_> what is sh shell ?
<llutz> John_John_: you started a new shell "sh" which most likely is a link to dash (a posix conform shell)
<geirha> right, you ran the sh shell, which is dash by default.
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: if you type: sh           in the terminal it will run the default shell (/bin/sh) which is a symlink to dash.
<geirha> John_John_: If you type exit, you'll get back to your default shell
<John_John_> what is the difference of the default shell and the dash ?
<rpcesar> having some issues could really use some help. I have a dual monitor setup. I use wine and one of the times I used wine it attempted to change the display settings. this shrunk the resolution of display monitor two, and removed the option for anything above 800x600 on it. so i disabled it thinking I would re-enable it
<rannonga> bash is better
<rpcesar> but now nothing, and i mean NOTHING is detecting that second monitor
<llutz> John_John_: different shells
<rpcesar> ive tried everything, including swapping lightvm and gdm
<chiluk> John_John dash is faster for some purposes because it has fewer features
<geirha> John_John_: dash is also a usable interactive shell, however the one in Ubuntu has many such features disabled, to make it faster for boot scripts and similar
<nullfaith> When I run xephyr, to draw a window of 1920x1080, it does the same thing geirha. It stops short because of the gnome panel at the top, not allowing it to cover.
<chiluk> jynx geirha
<rpcesar> ive tried displays, i have 650GTX and I tried nvidia settings. everything is showing just 1 screen
<rpcesar> i cannot get the 2nd monitor to switch on again
<John_John_> is there a paticular reason to run things in dash ?
<geirha> John_John_: But the main difference is that bash has many more features than dash
<rww> John_John_: dash is faster, but has fewer features. bash is slower, but has more
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: dash is a posix is very much the same as bash, but on;y features the posix compliant commands. it runs about 20 times faster, but is not user friendly. (no history, no backspace, no friendly prompt). its used for scripts rather than anything else
<rww> John_John_: scripts that call /bin/sh are supposed to only use POSIX interfaces, which dash implements
<rpcesar> any ideas people?
<hitsujiTMO> s/dash is a posix/dash
<nullfaith> geirha: So is there maybe a way to auto-hide/remove that gnome panel up top? Or a way to get xephyr to cover it?
<leo-the-manic> Is there something special I should do when using dots in my hostname? Rabbitmq keeps failing to launch when connecting to "foo", but my hostname is "foo.bar.com"
<John_John_> you keep saying POSIX. what is that ?
<hitsujiTMO> leo-the-manic: you should not have dots in your hostname(that reffers to your fullyqualified domain name instead)
<llutz> John_John_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX  http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Bash_vs_dash
<geirha> nullfaith: Yes, instead of having it run an xsession like gnome, you can have it run that one program you wanted to run. No window manager, no panels. I don't remember the syntax though. Would have to read the docs (like man-pages)
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<chiluk> John_John_  stick with bash for interactive shells you will be happier for it.
<nullfaith> The man page for xephyr is like 4 lines, I did read it heh.
<John_John_> ok guys really thanks for the explanations
<leo-the-manic> hitsujiTMO: So is the hostname something I'm essentially free to make up? Or does it have to correspond to my domain name somehow?
<geirha> nullfaith: oh wait, you mean the "outer" Xserver has the panel in the way?
<chiluk> John_John_ if you really want to know about posix, I suggest google/wikipedia... it's really just a standards body...
<hitsujiTMO> leo-the-manic: yes it can be anything. but normally you would have it as the first part of the fqdn. i.e. if your fqdn is foo.bar.com then you'd have foo as hostname
<hitsujiTMO> leo-the-manic: this will explain how you set up both http://askubuntu.com/questions/158957/how-to-set-the-fully-qualified-domain-name-in-12-04
<geirha> John_John_: unix split into many different OSes over the years, and they all added new features, independantly, and so it became hard to move between them
<hitsujiTMO> leo-the-manic: but if you wanted you could have: server1.foo.com as fdqn and nodejs as hostname
<John_John_> aha
<geirha> John_John_: On one system, you'd use this command, on another, you'd have to use that command to achieve the same, so POSIX was born as a way of getting a standard way of doing things.
<John_John_> and i also know that most unix systems are proprietary also
<geirha> John_John_: So POSIX says that sh should have at least this and that feature. As long as the shell at /bin/sh has those features, it's free to add any other features it may like.
<John_John_> True64 for example
<jcbjoe> guys can i install ubuntu on a nexus 7
<geirha> John_John_: that's why both dash and bash are POSIX shells. They have that common subset of features. But since dash has much less (extended) features, it's much faster at loading.
<jcbjoe> not ubuntu touch
<attrapereves> I am unable to open firefox. I am getting this error since an upgrade this morning.
<John_John_> geirha: now i got it right :)
<attrapereves> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<attrapereves> Segmentation fault
<rpcesar> anyone?
<John_John_> geirha: not only at loading but also in executing things tight ?
<geirha> nullfaith: come to think of it, you can probably just tell your window manager to move the xephyr window above the panel
<stratus_ss> is there anyone about who can talk with me aboutpackaging
<geirha> John_John_: There shouldn't be much difference at executing things.
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ovoodoo> What's the ubuntu for phone channel?
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | ovoodoo
<rww> oooooo: #ubuntu-touch
<rww> or whatever your nick is
<rww> ovoodoo there we go
<ovoodoo> thx
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, Same error still
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: please run: strace -ff firefox 2>&1 | grep " = -1 EACCES"
<ovoodoo> no one there
<hitsujiTMO> ovoodoo: its quiet there be patient
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, I ran it as my user and I got Permission denied.
<Arceye> After  very shaky start and my dismissive attitude towards linux I can now happily report it will be the full time replacement for winXP on this PC and one of my laptops
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, However, Firefox did open as root.
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: did you run ff with sudo before this all happened?
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: can you pastebin any trace that came out formt hat command
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, Actually, no. However, it does open as root.
<nullfaith> Sorry, kid turned off the pc heh.
<attrapereves> Still get the same error though.
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: exact same error? or what was the permission denied?
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, I get: (process:3081): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<attrapereves> But FF does open
<nullfaith> Has anyone else in here removed or autohid gnome panel in ubuntu 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: and no other error with you run: strace -ff firefox 2>&1 | grep " = -1 EACCES"             ???
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, As non-root, I get
<attrapereves> [pid  3183] <... ioctl resumed> , 0x7fff7a1258d0) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<attrapereves> However, as root I get no error.
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, Any thougts?
<Corvette> So today I was sitting in class and I saw that Ubuntu wanted to do 25 updates. And, wanting to always have the latest software, I took the bait and let it to its thing. And I have no idea why I did that, because everything was working before I did, but now I can't connect to wifi networks. I know there was a kernel update, so I selected the previous version from GRUB and booted with that, but still the same thing. And the same thing with the version befo
<Corvette> re that, too. Is there a way I can find out which packages were changed TODAY, and restore them all to their previous versions?
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: it is as i assumed a permission issue. just trying to think of where the permission may be wrong
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, if it helps, I am also unable to open chrome
<presto0> how do i check
<presto0> how much free ram i have
<hitsujiTMO> presto0: cat /etc/issue
<nullfaith> presto0: htop
<presto0> i dont see the ram there
<nullfaith> Very nice util.
<presto0> not working htop command
<attrapereves> presto0, I use "top"
<presto0> top works
<attrapereves> or "free"
<presto0> looks like windows manager
<presto0> i am not sure about how many free ram do i have..
<attrapereves> presto0, when you run "free" you should see the Mem: line
<attrapereves> look under "free" column
<presto0> 1460
<hitsujiTMO> presto0: since you're using centos this is the wrong place to be asking such commands as they may differ between the distros
<hewhomust> free -m is also good
<presto0> oh come on, 99% of linux commands are the same
<presto0> ohhh
<presto0> -m = mb
<presto0> much better
<hitsujiTMO> presto0: """<presto0> not working htop command"""  <- case in point
<presto0> yeahp perfect,
<presto0> hahha
<presto0> well okey
<presto0> i have 1 free mb of ram
<presto0> is that possible?
<Corvette> Is there any way I can find out which packages were changed on today's date, and change them back?
<krababbel> Corvette: you mean by an upgrade of packages?
<sleepie^^> hi
<Corvette> krababbel what?
<krababbel> Corvette: what change do you mean
<Corvette> krababbel Yes several packages were changed today by Ubuntu's built-in updater.
<krababbel> Corvette: in /var/log/apt/history there should be a log of changes
<Corvette> krababbel what do I use to see that, gedit/
 * nullfaith bangs his head into the desk.
<krababbel> Corvette: its just a textfile
<krababbel> Corvette: also you can install previous versions of packages, yes
<Corvette> krababbel, take a look at this
<Corvette> http://pastebin.com/zwaHX6pU
<Corvette> Is there a command I can use to return all of these packages to previous versions instead of trying to do it one by one in synaptic manager
<Beldar> shecki, #wine maybe
<shecki> Beldar thx :)
<bazhang> #winehq is the channel
<Beldar> Yeah #wine is a invite my bad
<shecki> #wine directly goes to #winehq :)
<Corvette> Well apparently it's working on the guest network but not the secure network. The secure network uses MSCHAPV2 and that's always given me huge problems with Ubuntu, but it's been working all semester thus far until today... you know what, I'll just stick with the insecure network
<genii> Hm.
<akumar> :q
<anothermoron> After installing ubuntu in vmware, the OS always start in a console (tty2) and the gnome interface is on tty7, is there a way to always boot right onto tty7 ?
<saniblues> what's the command for killing an application
<saniblues> i would look it up myself but firefox is frozen
<cypher-neo> saniblues, If it's a window that is frozen, you can use xkill
<cypher-neo> saniblues, Otherwise look up the PID number of the program and "kill [pid]"
<saniblues> cypher-neo, thanks
<hippiehunter> im having an awful time trying to get anything that uses rpcbind to work, /etc/services is the default and has all of the services im trying to use but all i ever get is "Servname not supported for ai_sockettype" (for ntpdate) or "unable to set any sockets for nfsd" (for nfs-kernel-server-start)
<hippiehunter> im having an awful time trying to get anything that uses rpcbind to work, /etc/services is the default and has all of the services im trying to use but all i ever get is "Servname not supported for ai_sockettype" (for ntpdate) or "unable to set any sockets for nfsd" (for nfs-kernel-server-start)
<rabar> Hello. I have an ATI graphics card with drivers installed and connected to two projectors. How can I present the two projects as a single large desktop to Ubuntu?
<raj> ubuntu uses dash?
<raj> thought it used bash
<genii> raj: ls -l /bin/sh  gives: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Feb 19 07:13 /bin/sh -> dash
<raj> interesting, thanks genii
<Jordan_U> raj: The default shell for users in Ubuntu is bash. The default provider of /bin/sh is dash.
<raj> really?
<raj> why?
<bekks> why not?
<Jordan_U> raj: Because dash is faster than bash for POSIX sh scripts.
<raj> bekks, how do I see you everywhere
<raj> then why not use dash as the default shell?
<hitsujiTMO> raj it is. not not in user land as its not user friendly
<hitsujiTMO> s/not not/just not
<raj> so in what land?
<Jordan_U> raj: Because users expect more out of their interactive shell than a POSIX sh interpreter.
<hippiehunter> im having an awful time trying to get anything that uses rpcbind to work, /etc/services is the default and has all of the services im trying to use but all i ever get is "Servname not supported for ai_sockettype" (for ntpdate) or "unable to set any sockets for nfsd" (for nfs-kernel-server-start) anyone have any pointers on where i should be looking ive been googling pretty much the entire day
<raj> ok, so what uses sh/dash in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> raj: Any script whose first line is #!/bin/sh.
<raj> right
<Jordan_U> raj: Which includes many init scripts.
<raj> ah, I see
<quants> evening guys and Girls, Im having trouble getting all the updates to load using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. and advice?
<raj> thanks for the answers fellas :)
<Jordan_U> quants: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<quants> will do Jordan_U
<akumar> cc
<chro> hi. How can I list all processes that start on boot?
<chro> In particular I want to remove a certain process from starting all time
<Helping_Hands> hitsujiTMO, ?
<ash__> i tried to change the startup sound in 13.10 and it still plays the bongos
<ash__> where is the bongo sound so i can just overwrite it?
<quants> #Jordan_U W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://arch
<Arceye>  chro  go to Settings Manager - Session and Startup - Application AutoStart TAB
<mikemonk> is trusty a daily driver right now?
<quants> cock it! i hate this thing :/
<Beldar> mikemonk, Daily driver? it is a development till april.
<mikemonk> Beldar, i know... however last time i gave it a ride... it was fairly stable... i'm not sure how likely is that an update could break it
<quants> <Jordan_U> that failed
<quants> <Jordan_U>
<Beldar> mikemonk, 14.04 has a channel it is #ubuntu+1
<mikemonk> Beldar, better to stay with saucy then?
<quants> <Jordan_U> that didnt work sorry
<Beldar> mikemonk, Do what you want I have both.
<mikemonk> Beldar, lol don't have that hardware luxury...
<doomlord_> keyboard layout issue... UK razer  ... when I select "En" i see the key in the bottomleft thats supposed to be "\" as 'level' in the keyboard layout chart, and it doesn't work.  (i can get the full range of characters by using US layout option, but thats a bit confusing :) )
<doomlord_> is there something i can do to get that key working
<grisza> hi
<grisza> how can i install linux on linux by flash mem., I have not the same bios on startup
<grisza> how can i run pendrive on startup system ?
<tmmunq> run it?
<grisza> i want to install linux
<tmmunq> from usb?
<doomlord_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641742   <<< this is the same as my keyboard issue
<grisza> yep
<chro> In particular I want to remove a certain process from starting all time. through the command line
<tmmunq> do you already have ubuntu on a usb drive?
<grisza> yes
<tmmunq> but it wont boot or you dont know how to boot it?
<grisza> i dont know
<tmmunq> when you try to boot what happens?
<quants> guys why cant i use pastebin? am i being thick?
<Sir_Leto> anyone know how I could figure out what has changed with my kernel makes  my system freeze afterlogin?
<Sir_Leto> I know it's a kernel issue because older kernels work
<grisza> when i start laptop and click f4 i dont know how boot usb to read instalation
<Beldar> !pastebin | quants
<ubottu> quants: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tmmunq> f4 is supposed to get to the boot menu?
<grisza> bioss ?
<quants> sorry im a newb
<Kubius> hi guys
<Kubius> I have a computer with an nvidia graphics card running xubuntu but I haven't been able to get sufficient help on #nvidia or on #xubuntu
<Kubius> I'm having a problem with an HDMI TV I'm using with a DVI-to-HDMI converter
<Kubius> The edges of the desktop are clipped off
<quants> Guys im trying to sort this out, any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968055/
<Kubius> too many join/leave messages to get support here lol
<Beldar> Kubius, check your irc clients preferences
<Kubius> there fixed that
<Kubius> now
<Kubius> I'm having a problem with an HDMI TV connected to my computer via a DVI to HDMI converter
<quants> <Jordan_U> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968055/
<Kubius> the borders of the desktop are missing
<chemist^> it was a netsplit
<chemist^> it happens...
<Kubius> as in, the desktop seems slightly larger than the monitor
<chemist^> Kubius, resolution?
<Kubius> 1920x1080
<chemist^> oh yeah
<Kubius> It's an overscan related issue, I think
<chemist^> try that thing...
<chemist^> screen ratio
<chemist^> full, normal
<Kubius> I've tried the stuff from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090914
<grisza> ok i download ubuntu.iso and open and on unpack pendrive, how can i run installation on startup ???
<chemist^> Kubius, is it a TV?
<Kubius> yes
<chemist^> sony?
<Kubius> sansui
<Kubius> :/
<chemist^> well doesn't matter
<chemist^> check the button on the TV remote
<Kubius> no disable overscan option that I can find
<chemist^> for screen sizing
<OerHeks> grisza, you don't unpack the iso, just use an usb-tool to make the usb bootable with the iso
<Kubius> the TV did not come with a remote
<chemist^> trust me i had the same problem ...
<chemist^> tv without remote? lol
<Kubius> TV config does not include anything about overscan
<Kubius> there's two "screen size" options
<Kubius> cinema and full
<Bashing-om> quants: Ya need to look at the files "/etc/apt/sources.list" and the files in the directory "/ext/apt/sources.list.d" and find the duplicated entry(s) // remember to make a backup of any file you edit.
<OerHeks> grisza, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu or http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<chemist^> Kubius, ok, have you tried them both?
<Kubius> full is bad and cinema makes it even worse
<chemist^> hm
<Kubius> it's on full now
<chemist^> only these 2 you have?
<Kubius> yes, yoda
<chemist^> then a nother resolution you try ;D
<Beldar> grisza, If you loaded the usb correctly there are two boot options 1 change the usb to first read in the bios, 2 there is a per-boot session boot from menu gotten two with a key prompt like you would the bios, mine is f12.
<Kubius> I tried setting it to 1680x1050 with ar&r
<Kubius> screen went weird hashy
<Kubius> different ratio perhaps?
<OerHeks> Beldar, sounds like grisza unpacked the iso
<chemist^> Kubius, perhaps
<grisza> yes i unpack
<grisza> ...;p
<vfsm> hello all
<Beldar> OerHeks, Hard to tell exactly, but yeah.
<quants> Bashing-om ok how do i make a backup? sorry im a newn, still learning.
<chemist^> Kubius, try them all and see if any fits the screen as it should
<vfsm> i have problem with colour of file in the ubuntu terminal, as esecutive is not green but white as all
<duckx0r> I have a computer running Ubuntu 13.10 and as soon as it gets past GRUB, it's like the power is turned off on the USB devices. The keyboard and mouse lights go off almost immediately and nothing USB works past GRUB, however in GRUB and in the BIOS they work fine. Could this be a software issue or is it definitely hardware.
<Jordan_U> grisza: What OS are you using to create the bootable USB drive?
<chemist^> duckx0r, you may have disabled these devices in your BIOS settings some time earlier?
<Bashing-om> quants: No problem, at one time we all were, that is no sin ! .. 1st find the duplication so we know which file to backup. If ya need pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<duckx0r> chemist^, I just checked and no. I even restored the "optimal defaults"
<Kubius> Interesting
<Kubius> I tried 1360x768 (because it has a nearly exactly the same aspect ratio) and no overscan
<chemist^> i use that resolution on my tv
<Kubius> well
<Kubius> thanks for the helps
<Kubius> this works quite well now
<Kubius> bye
<chemist^> yes i find it better than 1080 cause i use from a little more far away
<Jordan_U> quants: What you posted was the complete output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"? There was no other output?
<Bashing-om> quants: load /etc/apt/sources.list -> like this for NONediting; terminal command gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<jcbjoe> ubuntu core linux / does anyone run this on a tablet or phone and if so is it easy to install / navigate ?
<jakob__> Hello, I have a big issue. After installing Ubuntu daily from a unetbootin, i got a beta of ubuntu 14.04 which i din't expect. worst of all - the live mode is working perfectly, as the installation is horrible
<jakob__> no mouse activity
<jakob__> need help urgent
<Beldar> !14.04 | jakob__
<ubottu> jakob__: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<UltimateNate> Why do i keep seeing disk quota exceeded error and how do i fix?
<Jordan_U> jakob__: "Daily Build" means that day's snapshot of the *Development version* of Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> jakob__: If that's not what you want, then you should install a stable version of Ubuntu instead.
<quants> Jordan_U Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968102/ i cant get the full output as i cleared the screen oops :(
<Jordan_U> quants: Then re-run the command so that you can post the full output.
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at your **8102
<UltimateNate> Hello?
<ajoul> what DOES SUDO APT-GET UPGRADE DO?
<UltimateNate> Why do i keep seeing disk quota exceeded error and how do i fix?
<jakob__> Jordab_U what do i do now? the live version is working without issues - after the installation everything is miserable
<Jordan_U> ajoul: Please don't use all caps.
<chemist^> ajoul, updates installed software and other stuff
<bekks> ajoul: It install updates to currently installed packages. It does not upgrade to a newer Ubuntu release.
<Jordan_U> jakob__: Install Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10.
<jakob__> Jordan_U is there a way to do it from the live version - got only one pc
<Jordan_U> jakob__: Can you burn a CD?
<jakob__> nope. no cd unit in the pc
<chemist^> :D
<Jordan_U> jakob__: Do you have another USB drive?
<jakob__> maybe
<jakob__> sudo su install unetbootin and than put it on the other flashdrive?
<Jordan_U> jakob__: Don't ever run "sudo su", it's just silly.
<chemist^> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Bashing-om> quants: Back up and regroup: the commnad is "cat /etc/apt/sources.list ->> Code:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<jakob__> im in a live version, do you think it's gonna install it just like that Jordan_U
<Guest20013> #ubuntu-install
<chemist^> jakob__, so you're using a live version of ubuntu on an USB?
<jakob__> yes
<chemist^> does it have additional space?
<Jordan_U> jakob__: I expect that "Startup Disk Creator" is available by default in the live environment, and "sudo apt-get install foo" will work just fine from the live environment as well.
<jakob__> it's 8gb
<chemist^> you can add persistence
<chemist^> and use it to save settings and documents
<Jordan_U> jakob__: So download Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10, load it onto your other USB drive, boot from your other USB drive, and install Ubuntu.
<UltimateNate> Why do i keep seeing disk quota exceeded error and how do i fix?
<chemist^> !persistence | jakob__
<ubottu> jakob__: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<UltimateNate> Hello?
<jakob__> chemist^  but i need an install on the drive
<chemist^> you need an install on the drive? i don't understand
<quants> Bashing-om Jordan_U ill postbit that next step Bashing soon http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968139/
<jakob__> chemist^  yes but when installed this ubuntu s*&^*&^ks
<jakob__> when live it works fine
<chemist^> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hexacode> hey does anyone know why this page on the top right, doesnt have pangolin?  https://packages.debian.org/hu/wheezy/xen-linux-system-amd64
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at your **8139 .
<chemist^> there you go jakob__
<chemist^> read this:
<chemist^> !usb | jakob__
<UltimateNate> Why nobody is listining to me?
<ubottu> jakob__: please see above
<hexacode> why no 12.04 LTS version of xen-linux-system? or is that in some other repo i dont know about
<Jordan_U> chemist^: jakob__ accidentally installed a development version of Ubuntu instead of a stable one, and now their installed system doesn't work (understandable since it's a development version), so they need to use their current development LiveUSB environment to create a LiveUSB of a supported Ubuntu.
<jakob__> chemist^  i installed 14.04
<UltimateNate> Hello?
<chemist^> Jordan_U, ok :) thanks
<chemist^> so what he basically needs is another usb
<UltimateNate> Why do i keep seeing disk quota exceeded error and how do i fix?
<chemist^> jakob__, do you have another usb ready?
<UltimateNate> Cmon
<jakob__> chemist^  than after the install and restart it started lagging, i couldn't use the mouse and so on. on the live cd everything is working fine, but on the install its lagging and not working, i want to fix it not to reinstall
<Jordan_U> quants: It looks like "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is working just fine, your system is up to date. If you're trying to upgrade to a newer Ubuntu release then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is *not* the tool you want.
<quants> Bashing-om Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968166/
<chemist^> jakob__, you will fix this by installing a stable version
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | quants
<ubottu> quants: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> !pm | grisza
<ubottu> grisza: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at your 8166 .
<jakob__> chemist^  but why doesn't it work than, when functioning in live mode and not on the hdd
<chemist^> jakob__, make another liveusb with a stable version of ubuntu
<grisza> Startup Disk Creator i using this now
<grisza>  but i have one problem and trying again
<chemist^> jakob__, i don't know, maybe you messed up something during the installation
<UltimateNate> Why do i keep seeing disk quota exceeded error and how do i fix?
<jakob__> ok so i will try a new install of the 14.04 and i will get a usb tmrw mornig
<chemist^> jakob__, 14.04?
 * PocketDog googles 14.04 release in a panic
<chemist^> jakob__, i don't believe it is already released...
<chemist^> PocketDog, :D
<jakob__> chemist^  yes, cause if it works life as well as it does - than it should be working well on the regular hdd
<jakob__> that's what the installer says
<UltimateNate> I need help! Stop ignoring me
<chemist^> jakob__, 14.04 has not been released yet
<jakob__> that's what unetbootin gave me
<chemist^> correct me if i'm wrong everyone :D
<UltimateNate> Hello?
<quants> Bashing-om Jordan_U thanks guys, working on it now.
<grisza> ubottu, Jordan booting is ok now restart and f12 and usb first ?
<UltimateNate> How am i supposed get help if everyone is ignoring me?
<PocketDog> UltimateNate, I don't know, if somebody knows they won't ignore you; they'll tell you
<chemist^> jakob__, why don't you install 12.04.4 LTS?
<racer0940> I need to turn "jordan" off for my ping list...
<bekks> UltimateNate: "disk quota exceeded" mean you are over the quota limit. The only solution is to delete unncesessary files to get below that limit.
<PocketDog> see
<UltimateNate> I tried to remove stuff
<UltimateNate> But it throws a error
<Bashing-om> quants: Got it ! lines 61 and 62 are duplicates of line 55. make a backup of the file prior to editing. TBC.
<jakob__> chemist^  i need an os now, not tmrw - tmrw is drinking time and i am working over the weekend
<UltimateNate> And i got to use sudo dpkg --configure -a to use the terminal for removal
<UltimateNate> So im basicly stucked
<bekks> UltimateNate: And we have to guess the error? :)
<grisza> #ubotuu booting is ok now restart and f12 and usb first
<UltimateNate> Is there a way to bypass quota?
<grisza> #ubotuu-ops booting is ok now restart and f12 and usb first ?
<UltimateNate> Like i can bypass quota and finish?
<sdsf> Hi! I just installed ubutu studio 13.10 and after reboot it took me  instantly to GRUB CLI. I was told that studio doesn't support UEFI yet, but its listed in the boot menu under UEFI. What am i supposed to do to get it running?
<jakob__> chemist^  i found out what's the problem. i requested a beta to work in a language different than english. that's the logical solution
<UltimateNate> This is the error i get when deleting something from the trash
<UltimateNate> Failed to delete item from the trash
<DamienRed94> Hey, anyone know any cool ubuntu tweaks/utilies to install to someone new to liunx? im using linux mint
<DamienRed94> based on ubuntu
<DamienRed94> kde desktop
<bekks> UltimateNate: If yoyu are the admin of the host, the you can disable the quota entirely.
<UltimateNate> I just need to bypass it
<jakob__> DamienRed94  I'd recommend some books for that
<bekks> UltimateNate: You cannot bypass it. You can disable it of you are the admin of the host.
<UltimateNate> What about increasing it?
<bekks> UltimateNate: You can increase it if you are the admin of the host.
<UltimateNate> How do i do that?
<grisza> guys i boot my usb but how run installation on startup system ? ? ?
<quants> Bashing-om Jordan_U guys im now running 12.04 LTS, should i update that?
<bekks> UltimateNate: Like this, e.g.: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/disk-quota/
<chemist^> DamienRed94, compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> grisza: There should be an option at boot to install Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> quants: If you have completed the edit to the fetch file, yes ! -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade .
<Jordan_U> !mint | DamienRed94
<ubottu> DamienRed94: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Bashing-om> quants: that only updates the packages that are installed to latest versions for release 12.04 !
<grisza> Jordan_U open boot is f4 ?
<Jordan_U> quants: Do you need a newer release of Ubuntu?
<quants> Bashing-om not sure i know how to edit the file sorry :(
<Jordan_U> grisza: I don't understand your question.
<UltimateNate> I cant even run my Browser
<quants> Jordan_U not sure? is there any point? i have 12.04 LTS seems fine to me??
<bekks> UltimateNate: Are you the admin of that host?
<UltimateNate> Probably
<Bashing-om> quants: Not a problem to assist. .. ok, make a backup -> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-bad . TBC
<UltimateNate> Can you just tell me the command to do it?
<bekks> UltimateNate: Do you have permissions to use sudo -i ?
<UltimateNate> the root? yea
<Jordan_U> quants: If you're happy with 12.04 LTS then stick with it.
<bekks> UltimateNate: Then delete your unnecessary files as root - but be careful, very careful.
<UltimateNate> How do i do that?
<UltimateNate> Whats so cautious?
<bekks> UltimateNate: As root, you can entirely trash your whole system when deleting the wrong files.
<quants> clear
<bekks> UltimateNate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Bashing-om> quants: clear as in done ? ready for the editing of the file ?
<quants> clear as in i thought i was typing into the terminal oops
<Bashing-om> quants: lol, ok.. awaiting the go ahead for the next step after the file is copied (cp) . patience is a good thing.
<om26er> how can i check from the terminal if my wifi is on or no ?
<om26er> same for bluetooth
<User2> exit
<quants> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968230/
<DoYouKnow> n
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at 8230 .
<UltimateNate> Where do i locate my trash when rooted?
<AssociateX> Hello channel!
<bekks> UltimateNate: /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<AssociateX> I have a jvc camcorder model gr-d770u, point me to what I should read, thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: the manual?         kinda helps if you tell us what you actually want to do
<Bashing-om> quants: OK, that command as is, is not complete, the complete command is as was given -> "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-bad" where -/etc/apt/spurces.list-bad- is the "destination" .
<UltimateNate> disk quota error is back
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, hmm, I thought that was implied, but assume too much sometimes. I want my camera to work with my ubuntu laptop, specifically, I want to get video off of my camera onto my laptop that is running ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: what happens when you plug it in via usb?
<hitsujiTMO> does it offer itself up as an mpt or external drive?
<AssociateX> nothing. but lsusb says: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b3a6 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<asdfasdfasdf> Hi
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, no
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: hmm, thats bad news. ok can you pastebin the output of: lsusb
<asdfasdfasdf> I have a question I have a vps and I tried installing java and it says E: Could not find package openjdk-7-jdk , What do i do to fix this??? if this is not the right area for this question then tell me where to go if there is a place to go for this support
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: and also: dmesg
<quants> Bashing-om im lost? i think im putting in what your asking? sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968255/
<hitsujiTMO> asdfasdfasdf: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<basketball> how do i open a file from terminal
<asdfasdfasdf> il go check
<wafflejock> basketball: open with what?
<wafflejock> basketball: you start with the program you want to open then give a path ordinarily
<basketball> like a read file
<wafflejock> cat someFile.txt
<Jordan_U> basketball: What do you mean by "read"? What is your end goal?
<asdfasdfasdf> It says Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<wafflejock> ^ that will print it to console
<basketball> to open up the file in a text editor
<Jordan_U> basketball: Which text editor?
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, oh derp, the line about the Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd is my webcam. There is nothing that shows up for the JVC camcorder.
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at 8255 . Hey, this is no big deal, do not get in a sweat !
<wafflejock> basketball: if you want to edit a file you can use any number of text editors (gedit, kate, vi, vim, nano, sublime, geany)
<UltimateNate> Why its like No Disk Quota Error but then Disk Quota error
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: yu may need to change modes on the camcorder
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, would you still like the pastebin?
<hitsujiTMO> you\8
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: please pastebin aswell
<AssociateX> will do.
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, http://www.pastebin.ca/2644830
<AssociateX> I will look at the modes right now.
<tripelb2> I have a 12.04 problem. This keeps happening > flashplugin-installer ..."requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed." I saw Terminal open but whatever was expected to happen didnt.
<hitsujiTMO> asdfasdfasdf: that version of ubuntu doesn't have that version of openjdk in the repo
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: yup defo nothing there.
<asdfasdfasdf> msg hitsujiTMO does that mean it cant run java 7
<asdfasdfasdf> fail
<Bashing-om> quants: Looks like it did the copy, let's check and make sure, pastebin -> ls -la /etc/atpt/ <- to show me. Ask questions and ya get answers.
<hitsujiTMO> asdfasdfasdf: no you can
<grisza> Jordan_U   I change BIOSS on usb first , but when i restart is write "boot error"
<hitsujiTMO> asdfasdfasdf: use this ppa to install the oracle java 7 https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, I did not find anything about modes. What should I be looking for?
<quants> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968278/
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at 8278
<Bashing-om> quants: I did a typo !! .. correct to be ls -la /etc/apt/ ....
<damagna_> !dpi
<damagna_> i just purchased a new thinkpad with a really high res screen. How can I increase the dpi on 13.04?
#ubuntu 2014-02-21
<quants> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968310/
<Brian666>  Free Windows 7 Machine ! Connect via  Team Viewer User ID:  826749216 Password : 5026
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at 8310
<grisza> Jordan_U   I change BIOSS on usb first , but when i restart is write "boot error
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: ok. seems that has a DV connection for video transfer
<asdfasdfasdf> hitsujiTMO somethings acting up when i do apt-get update it says this error    W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D8D75E403EBCE749
<hitsujiTMO> asdfasdfasdf: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D8D75E403EBCE749
<tripelb2> this place does not answer my questions any more. years ago it was different. Very busy very pro.
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: you need to connect it via firewire/DV to get the video off AND you need to use editing software too. not sure what is available on linux for that
<Bashing-om> quants: It is there, so we are good ! .. next is to edit the file. -> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <- Arrown down to line 62 "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner"arrow over to the end of the line, and carefully backspace out that entire line and the line 61 preceeding it. save the file and exit back to terminal. pastebin when done so I can see.
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, ok, I was using the usb port. I will look for a DV cord.
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: openshot should work
<AssociateX> thank you
<damagna_> tripelb2: +
<grisza> Jordan_U   I change BIOSS on usb first , but when i restart is write "boot error
<Jordan_U> grisza: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based system?
<grisza> i dont know what you mean
<grisza> UEFI ?
<quants> Bashing-om line 62 didn't exist in the original file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968373/
<Bashing-om> Qasker: Your http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968166/ refers, it is there !
<Qasker> excuse me?
<grisza> Jordan_U what you mean?
<Qasker> Bashing-om ?
<Jordan_U> grisza: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<Qasker> Bashing-om please do not highlight me if you have nothing to say
<Bashing-om> Qasker: sorry bout that, not paying proper attention, Will pay closer attention.
<Bashing-om> quants: Do not know what you did or did not do. A duplication still exist in that last pastbin. Did you only remove one line ?
<funky> hello
<funky> who here used XRDP?
<quants> Bashing-om yes i only took away line 61
<Qasker> thank you
<Bashing-om> quants: OK, my instructions were to remove two lines. at that time it was lines 61 and 62, now remove the last line (60) as it is a duplication of line 53.
<quants> Bashing-om got you :0
<quants> Bashing-om done
<quants> I did wonder but the number of lines through me a little.
<wolfy1339> how do i make apt not remove packages when installing a new package
<Bashing-om> quants: Great. let's fire for effect, -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- We want to see no errors !
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339: don't install conflicting packages then
<AlecTaylor> hi
<asdfasdfasdf> hitsujiTMO I have a wierd error where if i create something on my regular user acccount my root account doesnt even think its there it just says like There is no directory of that name or something like that and I cant login to ftp as root to send over files and theres a dilemma   because i cant use java commands as user but i can use them as root but i cant see any files that i transfer over
<quants> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968439/
<asdfasdfasdf> AS root and but i can as user
<Bashing-om> quants: looking at 8439
<lebafar> How do I figure the ip of at an ubuntu server?
<wafflejock> lebafar: where is the server?
<lebafar> wafflejock, here.
<Bashing-om> quants: Outstanding ! You do good work. Any questions as to what we did and why ?
<wafflejock> if you're logged in locally you can use ifconfig
<snadge> 12.04 lts doesnt fit on a cdrom does it?
<wafflejock> if it has a DNS name you can use nslookup to find the IP
<wafflejock> snadge: no
<wafflejock> snadge: you need the minimal install CD I believe for any of the modern version or else a DVD or flash drive
<lebafar> wafflejock, I need to figure a  way to set ip, router, mas e dns new.
<lebafar> mask*
<snadge> wafflejock: i need a recovery environment that will boot off cdrom though
<ruien> lebafar: depends what you're trying to do. If you're just trying to get your IP as the external world sees it, try "curl http://ifconfig.me/". If you're trying to set up static IPs and such, you do that in /etc/network/interfaces
<snadge> basically need to dd the hard drive of an ancient obsolete system, to a network share
<wafflejock> lebafar: can you do lsb_release -a in the terminal to get the exact version you're using, in general you should have a network applet in the panel you can use to edit the settings
<quants> Bashing-om as I understand it we changed the file that the computer looks at when updating. ??
<lebafar> wafflejock, 13.10
<wafflejock> snadge: believe the LiveCD will work out
<wafflejock> snadge: er rather minimal CD
<Bashing-om> quants: Yep, somehow a duplication crept into the control file, and all we did was take the dupes out of it.
<wafflejock> snadge: think it will give you a terminal where you can do what you need, alternatively Clonezilla works pretty well in my experience
<wafflejock> it's a bootable CD with DD and some nice menus for handling setting up network interface and stuff before doing the dd
<wafflejock> lebafar: normal Ubuntu with Unity?
<lebafar> wafflejock, yes, server though.
<quants> Bashing-om i can see all the logic behind oll this stuff but never know how to make the changes myself.
<wafflejock> ah k
<snadge> does clonezilla have gddrescue?
<snadge> or does it just use a normal dd
<wafflejock> snadge: I believe it's just regular dd not positive on that though
<Bashing-om> quants: Hey, you have taken the 1st steps, one day you will be command line sumerai !
<wafflejock> lebafar: I've done it before using my NAS but don't know well enough to guide you
<quants> Bashing-om maybe :) thanks for your help, its very kind of you
<Bashing-om> quants: If you are interested read -> man ls , man cp <- and from there follow your curiosity.
<wafflejock> lebafar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zUx9pMXUps
<wafflejock> lebafar: this looks similar to what I did (was on an old Debian distro called SARGE)
<tripelb2> damagna_, did you type + because you wanted to address my question (hope!)
<quants> Bashing-om now one question, is it worth changing to a higher distribution of ubuntu? im running 12.04 LTS atm. ill take a look at the book.
<lebafar> wafflejock, I put it on bridge mode. Now I think it shall show me a nice ip :P
<wafflejock> lebafar: ah yeah in VBox you need bridge mode to get it on the LAN
<Jordan_U> guestasdfasdf: Vegue references to error messages aren't very helpful. How are you uploading files? What command are you running to check for these files?
<ajoul> HOW TO FIND WHAT VERSION I HAVE OF UBUNTU?
<daftykins> ajoul: cat /etc/issue *OR* lsb-release -a
<kostkon> daftykins, actually it's lsb_release -a
<iiie> On an ec2 instance, I'm getting forbidden for index and packages supposedly hosted in the same region as the server (and also in ec2).  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ajoul: You have already been asked not to use all caps, please don't do it again.
<daftykins> kostkon: good call, ty
<ajoul> Jordan_U you have good memory. And sorry but I forget caps on sometimes
<kostkon> daftykins, np
<Bashing-1m> quants: Upgrading - kinda off topic- quickly, is a subjective thing. Do you value stability or the latest and greatest higher ? 12.04 has support 'till 2017 !
<amdtech> iiie: i'm having trouble in us-west-2 for some packages 403, but fine in us-west-1... wonder if it's related? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968357/
<iiie> amdtech: worth a try, thanks!
<Jordan_U> ajoul: Then you need to make sure that you look at your messages before you send them.
<iiie> amdtech: exactly what I'm seeing too
<ajoul> IS the bash considered the terminal?
<aphor> Anyone running saucy on ZFS root?
<Bitwise> Anyone have a moment? I'm really struggling to set up a simple mail server. I know asking to ask is bad but I have a lot to explain.
<daftykins> ajoul: BASH is just one form of shell available within a terminal emulator
<daftykins> Bitwise: if it's your first time find a guide, bear in mind you really need to have your wits about you to run your own mail server
<aphor> Bitwise: IMHO there is no such thing as a simple mailserver.
<ajoul> daftykins how do I run a .shell script through BASH
<aphor> ajoul: how do I get banned?
<ajoul> why aphor?
<Bitwise> daftykins, I've been following this guide: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ I'm not a total newbie but this is my first time trying to manage a server.
<VoidWhisperer> Setting up a working GRE tunnel is probably one of the most annoying things I've done at this point..
<guestasdfasdf> hi
<aphor> ajoul: cat .shell|bash
<quants> Bashing-om, to be honest i really happy with 12.04 LTS.
<aphor> ajoul: it's rude to ask questions on IRC without trying to read the docs.
<ajoul> I know how to execute a script such as ./something but I am not sure when I type it in terminal if that is Called BASH
<aphor> ajoul: man ps
<quants> Bashing-om sorry to go off topic.
<aphor> ajoul: echo "$SHELL <-- this is the running shell"
<aphor> ajoul: on a modern Linux system, unless you know better, the shell is always bash.
<rodayo> I'm trying to do some basic lkm development. I'm using 12.04 and when I try to compile my C file, gcc tells me it's missing linux/modversions.h and linux/module.h
<Bashing-om> quants: net split got me, had to /exit and re-initiate. But to upgrading, I value stability and Long Term Support ( I also quadruple boot) I have the LTS as my backup !
<Jordan_U> !pm | guestasdfasdf
<ubottu> guestasdfasdf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aphor> royado: you're missing a "*-headers" package probably...
<quants> Bashing-om as a backup? how so?
<Bashing-om> quants: My primary "working" install is the latest release as a minimal install, and only have the packages I actually use installed onto that system.
<aphor> I'm going to make a rescue flashdrive, and use zfs snapshot.. then zfs send ..| zfs recieve .. on an external drive or system.
<guestasdfasdf>                                                               
<guestasdfasdf>  brb
<lum> hi
<aphor> Bashing-om: with ZFS and a rescue drive, you can switch back and forth between snapshot branches.
<Bashing-om> quants: On this box, as my "backup" I have the standard 12.04. also 13.10 ubuntu, and 13.10 Lubuntu.
<Greenbean60> Anyone got time to answer just one question from a complete non-techy
<quants> Bashing-om I see, im not that clever yet.  all i want to do is work out how to stop google and other online applications and programs tracking everthing i do
<aphor> Greenbean60: just ask
<aphor> Greebean60: the worst we will do is ask you to go read docs at some URL..
<Greenbean60> Setting up server, just need home server for two windows 7 PC's..do I want Samba file server?
<quants> Bashing-om im fed up of the net knowing all about me!
<Bashing-om> aphor; so true, but I do a lot of testing, and fault isolation, there is no substitute for the "bare metal".
<chef> .join
<chef> jnek
<quants> Bashing-om its getting very 1984
<KM0201> Greenbean60: what do you plan to use the homeserver for?
<Bashing-om> quants: Do not figure that will happen ! Welcome to our cyber world. In this world there is no way to hide !(your IP MUST be known in order for the thing to work).
<Greenbean60> Media streaming, music, movies, etc
<KM0201> Greenbean60: have you looked at a NAS solution?
<Bitwise> Anyone have a moment? I'm really struggling to set up a simple mail server. I know asking to ask is bad but I have a lot to explain.
<aphor> Bashing-om: ZFS is like havng a gaillion partitions without all the waste.
<aphor> gazillion
<KM0201> Greenbean60: instead of putting ubuntu desktop on a PC, just use a server or NAS OS.
<Greenbean60> For a whole day, some sort of conflict booting. Several people had same issue, but no fixes on the board
<daftykins> Bitwise: put it in a paste.ubuntu.com then link as you ask
<Daekdroom> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<daftykins> Greenbean60: samba will do straight file sharing
<KM0201> Greenbean60: what do you mean?
<quants> Bashing-om yup, but surely i had hide a little bit? i mean im hot on internet security but it seems evertime o go online the web seems to know evering about me before i do :/
<aphor> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Bashing-om> aphor: Believe me I have thought about it, For what and how I do; I like how I have things set up now ( takes only a tic to chroot into another environment).
<Greenbean60> boot got hung up, "waiting on xtp file"
<KM0201> Greenbean60: what were you trying to boot when you got that error?
<quants> Bashing-om its clear i dont know enough about internet security
<Greenbean60> freeNAS, believe I tried 9.2.1 and 9.1 both for 32bit
<KM0201> http://www.openmediavault.org
<Valduare> ahh finally got ubuntu on my macbook pro 7.1
<Bashing-om> quants; Ultimately there is no way to hide, Your return address ( your IP ) is always presented, else the internet would not work.
<Jordan_U> !tor | Bashing-om quants
<ubottu> Bashing-om quants: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<funky> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: 8: .: Can't open /etc/X11/Xsession
<funky> xinit: connection to X server lost
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: tor does give a geat deal of anomity. but even with tor, the IP is unmasked at the initiating and terminal ends.
<funky> any idea what is causing it?
<quants> Bashing-om Jordan_U ubottu thanks guys. im really just worried that these sites seem to hold too much information on me. i just wish i could clear it all and start again
<rannonga> funky permission problem?
<funky> what kind of permission problem?
<KM0201> Greenbean60: did you check that link?
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: But the only way that your ip can be identified by someone who knows the tor exit node's ip is by controlling all of the nodes in between.
<funky> anyone else know what could it be?
<funky> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: 8: .: Can't open /etc/X11/Xsession
<funky> xinit: connection to X server lost
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Very well true, but if one has access to the term server, the IP can be cracked.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: "The term server"?
<tomreyn> funky: does this file exist?
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Sorry, the terminal as final server in the links.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: The tor exit node?
<funky> tomreyn I just realised it does not
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: yes, as I understnd it.
<tomreyn> funky: which ubuntu version?
<funky> 13.10
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: The tor exit node does not know the ip of the machine whose packets it's forwarding.
<tomreyn> funky: that's a desktop computer?
<ajoul> How do I run a script named test.sh from BASH?
<funky> its server with desktop installed
<wafflejock>  ajoul: ./test.sh
<wafflejock> ajoul: it has to be marked executable with chmod a+x test.sh
<tomreyn> funky: how did this file vanish, any idea?
<tomreyn> funky: because it should be there sif that's a system with X server
<ruien> ajoul: "bash test.sh", or "./test.sh" if it has #!/bin/bash
<tripleb> I inserted a bluetooth dongle. should is show up in slusb ?
<tripleb> lsusb
<tomreyn> funky: to restore the file, you can: sudo apt-get --reinstall install x11-common
<quants> guys is it possible to clean and clear most of ones internet footprint to reduce the amount of information out there on ones self?
<tripleb> I inserted a bluetooth dongle. It does not show up in lsusb ? Should it?
<tripleb> quants, nope.
<funky> tomreyn done file is not there
<wafflejock> tripleb: yes it should
<quants> tripleb not posible to start afresh then?
<ruien> quants: not really
<Valduare> quants: did you go to a naughty site on the family computer?
<quants> ruien :(
<Dry_Lips> Hi... How do you do sftp mounts with keys in never versions of Nautilus?
<wb4bbc> I am helping a friend install Ubuntu he likes Pinguy 12.04, Would it be better to use a base install of Ubuntu and add the things he likes ?
<quants> Valduare no i do all that on my computer ;) im just fed up with how much the internet seems to know about me!
<tomreyn> funky: can you run this in a shell and post the output please: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -n install; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get install ---reinstall y x11-common
<aphor> quants: that's what live_cd/flash drive images are for.
<tomreyn> funky: post it to a pastebin
<funky> I am purginx x11-common already, then installing again
<quants> aphor ?
<tomreyn> funky: i thought you did this already and this was the result? <funky> tomreyn done file is not there
<aphor> Dry_Lips: CTRL-L to get teh location bar, and type SFTP URI like "sftp://the.good.net/good/stuff"
<rZ1to> Can someone explain why when I set my envior variables they are not getting wirtten?
<aphor> quants: live-OS images don't save user state.
<aphor> rZlto: the environment has two levels: current context and exported.
<quants> aphor ooh, how do i get one of those lol
<zacarias> Hi. I have a brand new computer (with nothing installed but Linux) which is supposed to have (and has it) 4 GB of RAM. However, the "hardinfo" tells me that it only has 3388 MB. Why is it so? I knowe that in Wndows there is this type of limitation, but does it exist in Linux also? I would like tu upgrade to 8 GB, but it's useless if it only uses 3388 MB
<Dry_Lips> aphor: Yeah, that's thats the way you connect when you're NOT using keys...
<wafflejock> quants: aphor: yeah but if you're logged into any service you're basically tracked, also using Google/YouTube/Facebook or anything you need to be logged in what about your smart device(s)
<Beldar> zacarias, what linux did you install?
<aphor> Dry_Lips: if you want to use keys, then ssh-add something beforehand.
<Dry_Lips> aphor: I've done that
<quants> the internet is really hard :/
<aphor> Dry_Lips: your gnome-session isn't running under a ssh-agent.
<aphor> wafflejock: I don't know, but I suspect there's a live-image somewhere with TOR.
<Dry_Lips> aphor: hmm... so, what do I do then?
<wafflejock> you gotta go RMS (stallman) and not have credit cards or a smart phone and use cash for everything, use YaCy and pay for or setup your own e-mail, use SSL and SSH everywhere and even so I believe the NSA can peek
<aphor> Dry_Lips: exit to a command prompt, kill your lightdm, and then 'ssh-agent startx'
<Dry_Lips> aphor: ok, I'll give it a try
<aphor> Dry_Lips: if that works, delete all your .gnome-session or whatever files that might be screwing up your lightdm invoked session.
<aphor> Dry_Lips: when your ssh-agent can put its environment in the environment of all your X clients, they can do ssh-agent passwordless ssh if they do ssh.
<kongthap> when double click on .md file, i would like ubuntu to open ReText instead of gedit, please advice what to do
<alexjusti> Does Ubuntu Server support ARMv6?
<Dry_Lips> aphor: what I normally do is to put the ssh-add in my startup
<Beldar> kongthap, right click .md file properties-open with
<quants> wafflejock aphor Valduare ruien tripleb ubottu Jordan_U Bashing-om thank you guys for the help and advice, i am off for the night as i'm supposed to work tomorrow and have have not had any sleep :)
<kongthap> Beldar, where most ubuntu app are installed?
<Beldar> kongthap, In the OS be specific and give a context.
<kongthap> Beldar, is it some kind of edit the config file instead of right click?, asking just in case
<Beldar> depends of what DE you are using I would suspect
<quants> Bashing-om thank you especially :)
<kongthap> Beldar, i'm using 13.04 unity
<ajoul> HOW to see if 64 or 32 bit version is installeD?
<ajoul> asap
<ajoul> fast
<ajoul> help
<Beldar> kongthap, I'm not sure of the question nor sure of it's validity overall to be honest.
<funky> tomreyn I reinstalled x11 and Xfce
<Beldar> !enter | ajoul
<ubottu> ajoul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tomreyn> kongthap: your ubuntu verison is unsupported, you need to upgrade
<funky> during Xfce install it gives error
<funky> cant connect to d bus something
<ajoul> How to see if 64 or 32 bit version of UBUNTU!!!!! is installed?
<kongthap> tomreyn, yeah but i'm really waiting for 14.04 because 13.10 causes me problem with localization
<tomreyn> funky: interesting. did you ask a question?
<pibby> ajoul: file /sbin/init
<tomreyn> kongthap: did you file a bug on that?
<kongthap> tomreyn, actually it's not a but it's kind of the key to switch between my language and english, because windows leads using ` key to swtich language input for more than 10 years so it's kind of convenient, i cannot get this done with 13.10
<kongthap> *bug
<eppa> hey, is the us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com apt mirror having issues atm
<Cueball> Upgrading a machine from Maverick to Precise. Am I going to have probs with this?
<eppa> getting 403 Forbidden on all attempts to install some pkg deps during CloudFormation UserData bootstrap :/
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Did not mena to be rude, and run off - crucial to attend sick dog - , anyway, I respect your position on tor and your knowledge in general.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: *mean
<hewhomust> poor dog
<tomreyn> kongthap: i bet you can configure those hotkeys, but then i'm not into it and can't help with it. on the other hand it seems very unlikely that - if this changed in 13.10 over 13.04 -  it will be any different in 14.04 than it was in 13.10.
<Bashing-om> poor dog, coming out both ends. Needs TLC.
<Beldar> Cueball, WE can't say for sure, back it up and use a eol upgrade, you would be better with a fresh install time wise.
<tomreyn> kongthap: unless it was a regression, but this sounds more like a change of default settings.
<aphor> eppa: either you have an evil proxy, or broken apt repo server.
<tomreyn> kongthap:and you, too, *really* should not use an unsupported operating system for months. especially not on a server
<Cueball> Beldar: TBH I don't care if it fails. I will do a fresh install if it does fail. Just doing it for fun. It's an old server that I've not used in a while. Not much on there.
<eppa> aphor: apt-get update is working ok, it’s just fetching packages themselves that fails…think the apt server is broken but not sure where to check that or who to talk to
<eppa> aphor: any idea who at ubuntu manages the AWS apt repos?
<kongthap> tomreyn, i will try to upgrade asap :)
<Beldar> eppa, There is a bug exactly on this repo
<eppa> Beldar: oh, I see, where can I check for things like that?
<Beldar> google this us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<aphor> amazon...
<eppa> Beldar: oh I saw that but it’s from two years ago :)  this was working OK about 12 hours ago last time I brough up my cluster
<Beldar> eppa, That is how I saw it, not sure on looking up specific bugs, and it is last year.
<eppa> Beldar: yeah, I meant more a status page or similar
<eppa> I guess I just have to wait…or alter provisioning scripts to use a different mirror for now ;/
<aphor> eppa: or use dnsmasq and hack your DNS lookups...
<aphor> dnsmasq can override DNS A records on a domain-by-domain basis.
<aphor> eppa: but that'll break SSL.
<eppa> aphor: yeah, I think I’ll just add a `sed` call to the script :)
<funky> Loading extension GLX xinit: connection to X server lost
<funky> nearly there
<xangua> How to get double tap on the led to disable touchpad on an HP g42¿ Ubuntu Precise all updates incluiding the enablement stack, thanks
<funky> who here used X server?
<timmytimo> hey all
<timmytimo> having trouble with sound
<timmytimo> in windows these speakers are plenty loud, in ubuntu I can barely hear.  I went to sound settings and its up all the way as is on the speakers.  They plug into headphone jack
<tomreyn> timmytimo: often sound chips have an amplifier, that would be presented as either an option you can switch on and off, or as an additional drawbar
<timmytimo> tomreyn: you mean within the normal sound settings or somewhere else.  It just says analog sound, built-in audio
<tomreyn> timmytimo: i think this would be on the normal sound settings somewhere. but then i can't spot it here, either. sorry to not be of much help.
<arooni-mobile> how can i use opendns dns resolution permanently; not just for the current network i'm connected to
<joshu__> Never used chroot and would like to check my understanding of it. Does it have two purposes: 1) to create an isolated place to test or secure access 2) to change settings on files/ directories
<timmytimo> lol no worries, I've been staring at it for a while now.  just so weird that it would be 1/2 or 1/3 as loud as windows with same hardware setup
<tomreyn> !sound | timmytimo Maybe this helps:
<ubottu> timmytimo Maybe this helps:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<usr13> joshu__: It's just so that you can boot into a system that you can't do in a normal way.
<xangua> arooni-mobile: gksu gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<xangua> Then change the line highlighted to:
<xangua> prepend domain-name-servers x.x.x.x, y.y.y.y;
<funky> nr 1
<joshu__> I'm currently stuck in a situation where I have a mount point which contains files. I need to change the group and set mode 0775 on a few of them BUT the group I need to set is not present on the computer. Is chroot the tool for this?
<xangua> prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4;  for example for google dns
<tomreyn> joshu__: chroot does not provide proper isolation in terms of security. don't use it for this purpose, use virtualization or, once there is one which provides proper isolation on current kernel versions, a container solution.
<drewery> if I decide to install ubuntu as server ...my options are 13.04 , 12.04, 12.10  and 10.04 ...is there any strong preference for which should be favored? I am new to this so this will be a little learning curve as far as ubuntu goes
<usr13> joshu__: It is to be able to work on a broken system, (one that you can no longer boot to).
<arooni-mobile> xangua, will any dns settings made on network manager app override those dns servers?
<xangua> arooni-mobile: no unless you edit the file again and delete it/change it/comment the line
<tongcx_> hi guys, if there are multiple memory eaters like JVM running, how does memory get allocated if they all just want to hold memory without actually using it?
<usr13> joshu__: To change the permissions on a mount point?  As long as it is not the user's /home/, I'm not sure why you'd need to chroot from a boot disk for that...
<aphor> tongcx_: the kernel will evict pages of idle RAM to swap in a process called "paging out"
<arooni-mobile> xangua, google dns is there (in resolv.conf); but i dont give that address in dhclient.conf; how else could it have arrived (trying to swtich to opendns)
<usr13> joshu__: How did it get changed in the first place?
<xangua> arooni-mobile: someone edited it¿
<tongcx_> aphor: does those RAM eater try to coordinates with each other?
<tongcx_> aphor: it seems like a terrible result
<arooni-mobile> xangua, im the only user on this
<joshu__> usr13 it's not home. I'm working with mounts that point to a boot volume of another system. I don't have the group that I need to set on that disk, so I started googling and saw chroot and that's why I'm trying to understand if it's the tool to do this.
<aphor> tongcx_: when the RAM eater wants to use that page of memory, it gets a page-fault and will freeze until the kernel can evict another page to make room for paging it back in.
<tongcx_> aphor: yea, but by not trying to eat all memory, those processes can do much better
<xangua> arooni-mobile: ooh resolv.conf you say¿ even if you modify it, it will not save changes I believe
<tomreyn> drewery: how did you come up with these options?
<aphor> tongcx_: http://www.amazon.com/Implementation-Operating-paperback-Addison-Wesley-Systems/dp/0132317923
<arooni-mobile> xangua, do i have to restart to take effect?
<usr13> joshu__: No, it's not.
<xangua> arooni-mobile: just conect and reconect to your network
<aphor> tongcx_: it's a probability function.
<xangua> disconect and reconect*
<drewery> tomreyn: I am testing a hosting... these are the options that I can start with besides centos and debian
<usr13> joshu__: Normally, what you want is 755 for directories and 644 for files
<tomreyn> drewery: what are you planning to test then?
<arooni-mobile> xangua, for some reason open dns says im still not using it; even though its nameservers are the ony ones listed on the resolf.conf file
<usr13> joshu__: But it sounds like you are confusing two different things, ownership and permissions, (they *are* different).
<genial> Hello! Can I tell rsync to not create the entire directory-tree before it starts to transfer files, and rather create directories along with the files?
<joshu__> usr13 ok I think I understand what you're saying.
<arooni-mobile> xangua, acutally somehow the google dns snuck up and reset itself
<arooni-mobile> xangua, i have no idea how its overwriting the resolv.conf file repeatedly
<tomreyn> drewery: are you planning to keep this server running for longer, or is it really just a test installation you'll scrap in some  weeks?
<xangua> arooni-mobile: dhclient.conf not resolv.conf
<joshu__> usr13 Is there a way to use chgrp to set the group on a directory/ files that doesn't exist on the current system?
<drewery> tomreyn: I am planning to run it longer and get a new project established as a website on this while I am learning about ubuntu in the meanwhile
<tomreyn> drewery: and how attractive sounds the need to do a system upgrade soon?
<usr13> joshu__: Can you rephrase that?
<drewery> if it was a nightly thing I would just install it on my VM but this will be a administered public web server
<usr13> joshu__: Well, obviously, you can change the ownership of a directory, (both owner and group).
<drewery> now I am more familiar with centos or freebsd
<funky> tomreyn when I run echo xfce4-session>~/.xsession which password i use when I rdp? the root one?
<funky> I decided to reinstall xrpd and xfce
<drewery> so I am not sure about how things work with ubuntu, also trying to figure out if I get stuck are there people out there supportive besides the documentation or manual pages
<joshu__> usr13 I'm on ubuntu with 2 disks attached. My primary disk and a second disk that contains a boot volume and is mounted. The second disk I'm manipulating the files. I want to change the group of some of them BUT the group I want to set doesn't exist on my Ubuntu primary disk, so I get the error " chgrp failed: failed to look up group second_disk_group"
<usr13> joshu__: But the ownership of individual files will depend on *who* writes the files to a filesystem
<tomreyn> drewery: so i'd say for a productive server you normally want somewhat recent software (since that will often give you new and better features), but you usually also don't want to have to upgrade to the next release every 6 months. so you'd go with the latest available long term support (LTS) release.
<tomreyn> that'd be 12.04
<usr13> joshu__: Yea, that group will have to exist before you can give any files or directories to it.
<arooni-mobile> xangua, network manager is rewreiting the resolv.conf file when i reconnecte
<arooni-mobile> or something is
<arooni-mobile> driving me crazy
<joshu__> usr13 ah I thought there was a workaround
<xangua> arooni-mobile: dhclient.conf not resolv.conf
<usr13> joshu__: Let me ask you this:  What filesystem is on this disk?  (Is it ext4 or ntfs or......???)
<joshu__> usr13 ext4
<usr13> joshu__: Ok... good
<xangua> arooni-mobile: you have to edit dhclient.conf , do not edit resolv.conf
<arooni-mobile> xangua, i am making the changes as you mentioned to dhclient.conf it doesnt matter; the resolv.conf is getting overwritten somehow with google dns
<joshu__> usr13 that's what I thought chroot was for..."change root"
<joshu__> but I misunderstood
<arooni-mobile> xangua, im aware; there is no 8.8.8.8 in all of dhclient.conf
<tomreyn> funky: i'm not into xrdp, sorry
<usr13> joshu__: but no, there is no workaround, you will have that group in the /etc/group file in order for the sytem to change any ownerships to it.
<drewery> tomreyn: exactly, those were my concerns and that was straight to the point. Thanks friend.
<arooni-mobile> xangua, any ideas?
<joshu__> usr13 ok thanks for explaining!
<tomreyn> drewery: there's also #ubuntu-server btw.
<usr13> joshu__: chroot will put you into the system as it is set up, according to the users and groups that are desingnated in the /etc/group file.
<tomreyn> drewery: fewer people, but sometimes better luck with server specific questions
<usr13> joshu__: chroot is usually only used on a system that will no longer boot, (I know of no other reason to use it).
<tomreyn> usr13: compiling software is a common use
<pvp101sing> tomreyn: you got that right what are you compiling
<xangua> arooni-mobile: did you check network mannager icon settins¿
<xangua> setings
<arooni-mobile> xangua, for the particular network im connected to?
<xangua> arooni-mobile: yes
<usr13> tomreyn: Yea, ok.  Thanks... You are correct.
<funky> http://www.techzim.co.zw/2013/12/solving-ubuntu-13-10s-remote-desktop-windows-bug/ I done it
<tomreyn> joshu__: you can actually change the group ID (a number) of file system objects (files, directories etc) to matcch that of what you have on your other file system
<funky> yet to connect :D
<arooni-mobile> xangua, dhcp (automatic)
<funky> what is X server for?
<pvp101sing> Does anyone play xbox around here
<tomreyn> pvp101sing: MegaGlest for example, an open source real-time strategy game which is available in ubuntu.
<funky> when xrdp is seems to be used to be used for rdp
<usr13> joshu__: You can also add another group....
<Beldar> pvp101sing, No polling and that is a 3rd party, if you have issues state them.
<joshu__> tomreyn can you explain how to do that
<usr13> joshu__: And then add users to the new group, (and/or add new users as well).
<pvp101sing> sorry beldar
<aphor> funky: X is graphics and user input devices for your programs.
<drewery> tomreyn: thanks, I will add that to the list as well
<zack123> im in
<tomreyn> joshu__: can you sum up again for me what you are trying to achieve, i only followed it loosely
<aphor> funky: X was desinged to work across networks from the get-go, when there were 4 Beatles.
<Beldar> pvp101sing, It's alright, it is not easy to know what to say if you are not familiar with the channel.;)
<tomreyn> welcom drewery
<aphor> funky: RDP was a belated fit of jealousy from Microsoft.
<joshu__> tomreyn this is what I said to usr13: I'm on ubuntu with 2 disks attached. My primary disk and a second disk that contains a boot volume and is mounted. The second disk I'm manipulating the files. I want to change the group of some of them BUT the group I want to set doesn't exist on my Ubuntu primary disk, so I get the error " chgrp failed: failed to look up group second_disk_group"
<drewery> tomreyn: just for the record : that's fewer enough people for me in that channel :) I like what Few means for ubuntu I guess
<funky> aphor lol
<zack123> so how can i install kali linux without vbox
<zack123> ????
<pvp101sing> Beldar: Am running ubuntu on my computer so am familar with the operating system
<Beldar> zack123, Not supported here
<funky> aphor so I install xorg rdp and desktop and I am good to go as far as rdp connecting to server goes?
<tomreyn> :) drewery
<aphor> funky: I was slightly exaggerating about the 4 Beatles thing.
<zack123> where is supported
<Beldar> zack123, On a channel of theirs
<zack123> #kali-linux
<funky> i get loading extension GLX no protocal speficied
<aphor> funky: I never tried xorg rdp. I'm an old curmudgeon.
<zack123> ??
<tomreyn> joshu__: alright, do you have that file system on the second disk mounted already?
<funky> I guess I have to add some lines to .xsession to tell it which desktop to load, etc?
<tomreyn> joshu__: and do you have some files which have the 'proper' group ownership there already?
<aphor> Xrdp uses Xvnc or X11rdp to manage the X session. To learn about how xrdp currently works, click here and here.
<xerxes> ws wondering if anyone can help  with a problem  on a fresh ubuntu 13.10 install on an older machine
<aphor> http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/documents/xrdpdesign/index.html
<tomreyn> joshu__: i.e. the group you want to change things to
<aphor> http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/documents/asession/index.html
<Beldar> xerxes, Not without a description to the channel.
<tomreyn> !ask | xerxes
<ubottu> xerxes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joshu__> tomreyn mounted yes. let me double check not he group
<pvp101sing> Does anyone know if I can code in c sharo in ubuntu am trying to run visual studio in wine but I have not tryed it yet but it probley not a good idea
<joshu__> tomreyn yep group is in the /etc/group file
<joshu__> tomreyn on the second disk
<rimbaud> howdy
<rimbaud> anyone around?
<pvp101sing> rimbaud: am around:)
<rimbaud> wotcher : ) I'm having an issue, ubuntu gives me that: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tomreyn> joshu__: what i really meant is whether the boot volume contains files which yuou know do have the right owning group assigned to them
<rimbaud> when I tried to install anything
<rimbaud> I just read any tutorial around the web and following its suggests but I didn't resolve the problem
<fling> Is not this site working? > http://injapan.ru/
<tomreyn> joshu__: so these groups and usernames which display on "ls -l" and in graphical directory browsers are really friendly names, they are like the result of a reverse lookup on a phone book, because humans can usually better work with names than with numbers of the same complexity.
<texla> fling working here
<funky> hmmm  x server stu ck again
<funky> seems GLX extention is cause of all issues
<joshu__> tomreyn I solved it. chroot did work
<funky> what its for anyway?
<tomreyn> joshu__: but really, on the file system, all files and directories have numeric IDs only, and /etc/groups is used to translate them to those group names
<tomreyn> joshu__: i guess i can save my explanations then. ;)
<joshu__> usr13 tomreyn sudo chroot /mnt/second_disk then chgrp second_disk_group files_on_second_disk
<joshu__> tomreyn Well thank you for the ones you gave!
<tomreyn> yes that might work
<tomreyn> depending on how this system is configured
<tomreyn> welcome
<Sir_Andrei> Hola
<Sir_Andrei> Hello
<funky> could it be that server box dont have  video card?
<rodayo> I'm doing some basic module development, I get the following error in my include tree: fatal error: asm/types.h: No such file or directory. I have the header file in my system under "/usr/include/asm-generic/" anyone know what to do?
<funky>  I run lspci
<funky> nothing for video
<usr13> joshu__: tomreyn   It would only work if the group exists on the other system.  Right?
<usr13> joshu__: tomreyn  .... otherwise, you'd have to create a new group. Right?
<joshu__> usr13 but it does exist on the other system (second disk).
<tomreyn> usr13: what is "it"?
<usr13> joshu__: Ok.  You're good to go then.
<usr13> tomreyn: it=chgrp (only to group that exists on the system)
<usr13> (on the "second_disk"
<tomreyn> usr13: try this: sudo touch /tmp/test; ls -ln /tmp/test; sudo chgrp 1 /tmp/test; ls -ln /tmp/test; sudo rm /tmp/test
<jamesd> win 1
<tomreyn> usr13: what you're doing there is to create a file owned by root:root (user ID 0, group ID 0), then you change the group ID to 1, then you delete it.
<usr13> -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 0 Feb 20 21:04 /tmp/test
<usr13> tomreyn: Ok, I get it... (obviously root exists on both filesystems so... that should do fine...)
<tomreyn> usr13: if you had a group whose group id is 1 (as usually defined in /etc/group - the "phonenook" in my earlier reverse lookup story) , then "ls -l test" whould have shown the name of the group instead of "root" after you changed the group id (and before deleting it with 'rm')
<Gooba> hi
<Gooba> WELL MET
<tomreyn> usr13: what i tried to point out is that you can change ownership to groups (and users) which do not exist on your current system.
<adam007> why i cant use mail() using ubuntu server ?
<adam007> i already install sendmail package
<funky> folks where do I find Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450  drivers for ubuntu?
<funky> to install via cli
<usr13> tomreyn: Well, I'm still a bit fuzzy on it... but if you say so ;)
<usr13> -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 0 Feb 20 21:04 /tmp/test  is the same as -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 20 21:07 /tmp/test
<usr13> ?
<adam007> how to setup mailserver in ubuntu ?
<seranofree> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<tomreyn> usr13: yes. just one is numeric and the other is not
<usr13> tomreyn: (root is also a group)  ( root is a user but root is also a group)
<tomreyn> usr13: but that's just because user / group id 0 is always assigned to root, well not always, but it's a convention.
<funky> tomreyn ix startx gets stuck it likely wants video driver?
<tomreyn> usr13: right, just like your system user also exists as a group, normally
<funky> I cat error log yet to see
<tomreyn> funky: right, it's hard to tell without any output
<funky> one moment I pastebin log
<tomreyn> funky: you have syslog and Xorg.*.log, both in /var/log
<funky> yes
<tomreyn> plus whatever you are doing on your temrinal
<usr13> tomreyn: Not on mine, my user is a member of users (as well as other groups) but there is no group of the same name
<usr13> Well, I take that back...
<funky> http://pastebin.com/Vpjt0UjC
<funky> it gets stuck on GLX
<funky> seems like video card
<usr13> tomreyn: There is a difference here.  On my Ubuntu system, yes, I have group of same name as user, (but the system I'm on now is not Ubuntu, so it *is* different).  ... Interesing...
<jamesd> usr13: filesystems and groups use numeric values not the text.
<usr13> tomreyn: This is something I've not really noticed before.
<tomreyn> usr13: yes there are other systems which do not create (and assign your user to) a primary user group of the same name as your user.
<funky> tomreyn after i checked errors log it seems kinda fine hmm
<funky> but GLX is stuck loading and loading
<usr13> tomreyn: Yea, I'm seeing that now...    1000 1000  vs 1000 100  =  (joe:joe vs joe:users)
<usr13> jamesd: tomreyn Thanks guys.... I learned something new  :)
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> pass it on to someone else the other day
<usr13> I will, (I have a better handle on groups and users now)
<tomreyn> funky: what are you trying to accomplish there anyways? your server may not even support video acceleration
<funky> tomreyn simply enable rdp access to desktop
<funky> it got video card so should rdp
<funky> tomreyn what do u mean byt not supporting video acceleration
<tomreyn> funky: my understanding is / was that you are running the X server on a remote server which is not equipped with standard desktop computer hardware.
<funky> have anyone here used rpd and x server?
<tomreyn> maybe i mixed you up with someone else.
<funky> tomreyn its dell server
<tomreyn> funky: why do you want to use RDP rather than VNC anyways?
<funky> it got video card so what else it needs
<funky> RPD is handier
<funky> VNC I heard its not secure
<funky> etc
<funky> but ok I can try VNC too
<tomreyn> that's why VNC is typically wrapped in an ssh connection
<tomreyn> you also save one open port that way
<funky> well it VNC or RDP
<funky> xstart still stuck
<funky> no error message
<funky> i wonder what it wants
<funky> tomreyn I an pretty sure it supports desktop as they offer win install on it
<funky> :)
<thechris> Does anyone know what is required to get WQHD (2560x1440) resolutions to work with an nvidia GPU?
<funky> is there some room for x server?
<thechris> Currently, nvidia-settings and the desktop environment settings panel both list 1920x1080 as the highest resolution allowed.
<ChogyDan> thechris: the nvidia config tool doesnt work?
<ChogyDan> nm
<thechris> ChogyDan: no, it just lists 1920x1080 as the max.
<ChogyDan> thechris: have you tried the xorg-updates or -edgers ppa?
<thechris> ChogyDan: no, I haven't updated this in a while.
<thechris> ChogyDan: was WQHD support only recently added?
<funky> Chody have u used xorg?
<ChogyDan> thechris: dunno, but I was just guessing you had a more modern gpu
<thechris> ChogyDan: the GPU should be ok.  It was the "GTX560Ti Christmas edition", which used the GTX570's chip, but with fewer cores.
<thechris> nvidia has it listed for 2560x1600 max.
<ChogyDan> thechris: the point is that sometimes things are fixed in updates, but if you haven't even installed regular updates...
<blackice1016> hello.
<thechris> ChogyDan: yeah, i was just hoping there was some simple setting to try before going through all of that.
<hanasaki> how do you setup bluetooth?  dmesg says the bluetooth hardware was found on boot...
<Beldar> hanasaki, probably a wiki here that is relevant. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=bluetooth&titlesearch=Titles
<nearst> how safe my precise doin dist-upgrade ? :))
<Beldar> nearst, dist-upgrade is a in release upgrade for kernels and a few others
<hanasaki> Beldar:  didn't find anything that worked
<Beldar> nearst, The precise is desktop EOL though
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, you might remember me from earlier. Any thoughts on the permissions error?
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: firefox?
<nearst> Beldar, owh. just got a conflict package there.
<Beldar> nearst, Er my bad I was thinking lucid precise is fine
<Beldar> nearst, Pastebin errors for the channel
<nearst> Beldar, i still got my karmic running :))
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, Yes, and chrome
<nearst> Beldar, i think. this conflict not a major. only some side package
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: sorry. didn't come up with any other ideas.
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, I'm guessing a fresh install should work, no?
<hitsujiTMO> attrapereves: yes it should
<attrapereves> hitsujiTMO, OK, I'll try that and report back if it does not
<Mohammed> anyone here?
<ScyllaBus> When I launch linux mint from my laptop the screen goes black. Was able to launch with nomodeset but it eats up my CPU and uses software rendering. My laptop has Intel HD Graphics 4000. Not sure what to do...
<ScyllaBus> No one on #linuxmint was responding so I tried the next best thing.
<Beldar> ScyllaBus, Not supported is all
<ScyllaBus> Intel HD 4000?
<Beldar> mint
<ScyllaBus> What about debian? I had the same problem.
<Beldar> this is ubuntu support, not derivatives or debian ScyllaBus
<ScyllaBus> So is ubuntu supported for Intel HD 4000? I did some googling and people seem to have the same problem..
<ruien> Beldar: this problem doesn't really sound to me like something related to mint. ScyllaBus: which graphics driver is your system using for that card? Have you been able to determine that?
<ScyllaBus> Actually I looked and there werent any drivers listed.
<ScyllaBus> When I went to drivers mgr.
<Beldar> ruien, Does not matter it is not a ubuntu OS, help them in a pm if you want.
<jcabb> ScyllaBus, post on their forums.
<ScyllaBus> Im also asking about ubuntu.
<ScyllaBus> So is ubuntu supported for Intel HD 4000? I did some googling and people seem to have the same problem..
<chair> what is the best way to copy all my files off this computer to a new one?
<oinkers> usb
<chair> it's a large hard drive, is there a network way?
<tomreyn> ScyllaBus: this lists certified hardware: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<oinkers> could network them
<chair> they're on the same lan
<Gnea> chair: do you want to preserve permissions?
<chair> permissions aren't important, but the files are.
<tomreyn> ScyllaBus: other setups often work, too (but there are no guarantees)
<ruien> ScyllaBus: I ran into something similar before. Which kernel are you using?
<Gnea> chair: scp, rsync, ftp, samba...
<chair> of scp and rsync which one tolerates failure best?
<Dirkson> Hey all. Using lubuntu - Whenever I leave the network connection unused for more than a few seconds, it seems to lose its ipv4 address. Anyone heard of an issue like that?
<chair> (resumes after an interrupt and all)
<ruien> chair: i would strongly suggest rsync
<jcabb> chair, rsync
<chair> rsync it is.
<picksit>  join #ubuntustudio
<Gnea> well rsync can use scp to copy files. scp is generally fairly robust but rsync will back it up.
 * jcabb is moving 2Tb with rsync right now.
<jcabb> chair,  if you need syntax help let me know
<chair> jcabb sweet, can you paste me a syntax?
<jcabb> I'll PM, stand by.
<adam007> i want setup sendmail for sending mail using php mail() function any suggestion ?
<adam007> last time i try i get error message refused connection 127.0.0.1
<ruien> adam007: what's your actual mail sending software? sendmail sort of "hands off" mail, it's not a full mail server by itself.
<adam007> i use sendmail
<kimprince> tried everything to get my graphics working, now really stuck, http://askubuntu.com/questions/423889/
<ruien> adam007: for example, where I work we use msmtp (http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/) which is a sendmail-compatible interface to a real SMTP server
<adam007> but i cant use graphic because im on ssh
<Serano>  adam007 sendmail will give over the email that needs to be sent to the local mail daemon who will send it accordingly.
<Serano> Therefore you need to install mailsoftware, SMTP proto, so the mailhandler can connect on 127.0.0.1:25
<Serano> and send the mail
<tapout> what email program supports qmail style email files?
<adam007> Serano why when i use hosting it works but not in ubuntu server ?
<Serano> because hosting providers have their mailservers installed or configured on the webserving software.
<Serano> there is a link from the webserver to the mailserver.
<Serano> php tells the webserver that it is a php script, the function mail tells the computersystem to use the mailserver to send the mail
<Serano> so it is not the webserver or php that sends the mail
<Serano> it sends it to a mailserver
<Serano> If you read up I gave you a link an hour ago, how to setup a full mailsystem
<adam007> so it mean, when i want send email through ubuntu server, i must prepare smtp mail software ?
<ruien> kimprince: I read your question -- did you mention anywhere which nvidia divers you're using?
<adam007> i cant see it can you give it again ?
 * jcabb murmurs RTFM...
<Karu> Hi folks~ I'm having a really strange NFS issue on 13.10. Server has exported a filesystem to a client on my network, all mount requests to the client are denied. Server syslog says "Refused mount request.... (/): not exported"
<Serano> from php yes. You could also use a relay mailserver.
<kimprince> now ruien, how do I work that out?  I just actually did the purge again, so probably not got anything now
<yeyeman> whats the name for the thing where all windows in the current workspace pops up tiled, and clicking on one brings it to focus?
<Serano> you either install a mailservice and it will work.
<yeyeman> it happens when I press super+x
<adam007> Serano can you give me the link again ? abou tutorial setting up it all
<Serano> I believe that you could also tell the webserver/php not to use the local maildaemon but use an external one. I have no experience on that so you might need to google or ask someone else for that
<Karu> showmounts on the client can see the export, and rpcinfo looks good as well.
<ruien> kimprince: well, in general, you can see your installed packages with "dpkg -l", so you can do "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" -- when I do this, I get "nvidia-319-updates", which is the package I'm using. I'm on xubuntu 13.10 though (which is a very fine release)
<Serano> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<Serano> adam007
<adam007> okay thanks
<ruien> kimprince: since you did "apt-get purge", you won't have anything installed. But you should still have the deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives, so you can see what you had installed
<tomreyn> adam007: also /var/log/apt/history.log shows the recent package change requests
<tomreyn> umm sorry this was for kimprince
<kimprince> ruien, you're right, there is nothing when I dpkg.  Not sure there's much point in looking in the archives, since I have tried all sort of install/uninstall today.  I would even be happy with my onboard gpu card...
<ChogyDan> kimprince: have you posted /var/X11/Xorg.0.log anywhere?
<kimprince> No chogyDan.  Where would be a good place to do that?
<tomreyn> also post this: lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<tomreyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ruien> kimprince: this is kind of off-topic, but have you considered trying a Live USB of ubuntu 13.10? I know 12.04 is the LTS, but they've really fixed some stuff in newer kernels since then, and upgrading fixed graphics problems for me (nvidia GTX 460) awhile back.
<kimprince> no ruien.  I'll look into it
<kimprince> ChogyDan, I don't have a /var/X11 directory
<ruien> booting to a live USB is a pretty low-risk way of seeing if the kernel version or newer libraries might help, or if they won't.
<kostkon> ruien: 12.04.4 comes with the 13.10 kernel and X
<ChogyDan> kimprince: sorry, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> kimprince: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> and i'm late
<thechris> Ok, managed to get the dual WQHD monitors to display things.  Major first step.
<thechris> But only one will accept applicatiosn
<thechris> eg, I can't move applications between monitors even though the mouse is visible on either screen
<thechris> as well as the desktop.
<kimprince> found the log file.  What now?
<yeyeman> I have a problem with the software updater: It does not appear when I try to launch it
<ChogyDan> thechris: how?
<yeyeman> I can kind of install updates if I right click it from the unity launcher
<thechris> ChogyDan: I'd like to say it was elegant, but I just rebooted the computer after updating the nvida driver
<thechris> very windows-like
<jcabb> yeyeman, does apt-get work in terminal?
<ChogyDan> yeah, you need to reboot for driver and kernel updates, and a couple other things
<yeyeman> jcabb, yes
<yeyeman> jcabb, the problem is just that the window does not appear
<jcabb> the gui wrapper? ok
<yeyeman> yep
<ChogyDan> !paste | kimprince
<ubottu> kimprince: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeyeman> does anyone know how to bind "window spread" to a mouse button
<yeyeman> ?
<kimprince> OK, log file pasted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969163/
<tomreyn> yeyeman: i don't know about that, but regarding your updater not showing up, run "update-manager" from a !terminal window and see what it reports.
<ChogyDan> kimprince: can you paste the output of dkms status?
<yeyeman> tomreyn, it says theming engine adwaita not found
<kimprince> hang on...
<ChogyDan> kimprince: wait, do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<yeyeman> Gtk WARNING!!!
<kimprince> ChogyDan, no, I uninstalled them recently.  Should I install them first?
<ChogyDan> kimprince: i dunno, but that explains the nvidia not found error
<tomreyn> yeyeman: did you install, later remove, a custom Desktop theme?
<robincook> hi @robincook
<sasuke> hi guys, i install kjots package in ubuntu12.04 , but its not working. I'm unable to create a  new book, new page ... any help
<Serano> that's narcisistic
<kimprince> ruien, downloading 13.10 right now
<tomreyn> yeyeman: sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-standard
<yeyeman> tomreyn, I have installed a bunch, but I don't remember removing anything
<tomreyn> yeyeman: actually: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-themes-standard
<ChogyDan> kimprince: erm, yeah, I guess if the error happens when nvidia is installed, then you would need to post Xorg0log from when you actually have nvidia installed
<tomreyn> yeyeman: looks like the default theme got removed
<ruien> kimprince: kostkon mentioned that the latest 12.04 does have a pretty new kernel and X, but I still think it'll be a nice test to see what 13.10 does. Also, can you tell me what nvidia driver options you have? Here's the command: apt-cache search 'nvidia-' | grep -P '^nvidia-\d+-updates'
<yeyeman> tomreyn, will that mess with what I currently have??
<olinux> trying to set a directory writable by all members of group .. so .. find -type d -exec chmod 2775 {} \;
<tomreyn> yeyeman: not if what you have now was installed properly / in a clean way / without messing with files of another package (which is a no, no, no)
<olinux> user1 can create file, but user2 doesnt have permission to edit
<sasuke> im seeing this error msg while opening
<sasuke> http://imagebin.org/294753
<olinux> but user2 can delete it
<ChogyDan> sasuke: do you have akonadi?
<xangua> ruien:  kimprince you can install 3.11 kernel in precise via official repositories
<kimprince> here is the output of apt-cache, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969181/
<sasuke> ChogyDan, is it a service?, if yes "command not found" it is saying
<ChogyDan> sasuke: fwiw, kjots works fine for me in 13.10
<sasuke> /etc/init.d/akonadi: command not found
<kimprince> ruien, what is he 3.11 kernet? a linux kernel?
<yeyeman> tomreyn, Now it says "Warning cant load fallback CSS resource ... does not exist"
<kimprince> sorry - should have been for xangua
<yeyeman> tomreyn, and does not open gui ofc
<ChogyDan> sasuke: maybe try akonadictl start
<ruien> kimprince: the 3.11 kernel is the kernel that ubuntu 13.10 uses. It's just a newer version of the kernel. 14.04 currently runs the 3.13 kernel for instance. So, if your test works, what xangua means is that there is a way to get newer kernels without having to completely reinstall your system or dist-upgrade. The live USB is just a way to get some data to work with
<kimprince> ruien, I'm actually downloading the whole 13.10 to a cd.  As far as I know I can boot from the cd and run it as a test.  Does that sound right?
<kcdehimposter> Question: Does anybody have a good suggestion for a wireless adapter that is under $30 that will work well for Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> yeyeman: hmm CSS i only know from the web, i'm afraid i can't help then
<ruien> kimprince: that's exactly what I'm suggesting, yes. So, if it doesn't work, you didn't waste a bunch of time and break stuff upgrading your system to find out that it didn't work. I usually use a USB drive, not a CD, but it's the same concept.
<NfNitLoop> Hi!   I'm trying to understand the output of ldd.  Is this binary really relying on multiple versions of the same library?  http://pastebin.com/9L66uVHU
<yeyeman> tomreyn, thnx anyway
<crystalmatrix-EM> night
<Beldar> kimprince, Did you check if the iso exceeded a cd data limits?
<Karunamon> So the whole NFS thing is really confusing the hell out of me now
<crystalmatrix-EM> i have some problems ineed install app,
<sasuke> ChogyDan, i'm not sure , but i got some error i guess
<Karunamon> apparently my client is defaulting to v4? If I tell the client to mount the root dir, the mount *succeeds*, and then gets me to an empty dir with my actual mount point in it
<sasuke> http://imagebin.org/294761
<Karunamon> great, but I both don't want to use V4 and want to mount my exported folder directly
<ruien> NfNitLoop: which GLIBC version do you have? Find out using "ldd --version" -- it feels like you're running a pre-compiled binary on a system with an older GLIBC than the one it was compiled on, and that's ldd looking for equivalents
<Karunamon> setting the --no-nfs-version 4 in /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server appears to have no effect
<Karunamon> and I still can't mount the blasted thing :(
<NfNitLoop> ruien: I kindof figured that.   I'm just trying to figure out what all those version info lines mean.  :)   ldd --version says: ldd (Ubuntu EGLIBC 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.5) 2.11.1
<kimprince> Beldar, just dealing with that now
<NfNitLoop> (Yes. It's old. I should upgrade.  Just want to confirm that an upgrade will fix it before I go through the effort.)  :p
<tapout> hey fellas, is there a way to 'calculate' what changed from the ubuntu install?  So I can see what I've changed and replicate it later?
<NfNitLoop> tapout: as in packages installed?  Configuration files modified?
<tapout> well, start off with packages installed, from there perhaps configuration files modified
<Serano> you could check it for changes fairly easy but the specifics, don't believe so.
<Serano> but it's not impossible
<tapout> there isn't a way to compute what's in 'base ubuntu' vs what is present now?
<Serano> well with hashes you could easily check where changes were made.
<tapout> i'm just talking about packages right now
<tapout> not so much configuration files
<Serano> if you go deep enough you might. But I would lack the knowledge :)
<Serano> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<Serano> this would give you all installed packages
<ruien> NfNitLoop: I'm not an expert, but I think that an upgrade will fix the problem. The lines say things like this: "libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6", which means that the requirement of some function in libc.so.6 with a GLIBC_2.2.5 version was satisfied by your /lib/libc.so.6 file -- so, no problem at all. But it's the "not found" lines that break it, and upgrading should resolve those runtime dependencies.
<tapout> ahh, so install another copy, do it on both and i know what changed.. okay cool thanks man
<Serano> that would do the trick.
<ruien> NfNitLoop: as an aside, I like to keep an Ubuntu 10.04 VM around for compiling binaries -- those tend to work pretty well most everywhere.
<Serano> and with hashes you could compare which config files changed
<Serano> or were different in which testcompy
<Serano> copy*
<NfNitLoop> ruien: Ooooh.  So the binary is relying on multiple *functions* from those libraries.  And some functions were introduced in newer versions of the library?  Hence the listing of multiple versions of the same library?
<Karunamon> Any NFS ideas, guys? So far it looks like I need to force NFSv4 to be disabled and the option in /etc/defaults isn't doing it.
<Karunamon> err.. /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server that is
<ruien> NfNitLoop: Again, i'm not an expert, but I think it's more that the symbols it's trying to link against in those SO files are versioned, so the linker can't be sure about all of them matching. For example, calling a function X in a different version of a library may or may not produce what you expected. GLIBC tries to be backwards-compatible, so a newer version should run code compiled for an older one, but not the other way around.
<ruien> so, if you compile a binary on a pretty old system (i used ubuntu 10.04 as an example), you are usually pretty sure that those will find workable implementations on most systems
<NfNitLoop> Hrmmm.  OK.  I kindof wish there were an "ldd for dummies" book I could read. :p
<NfNitLoop> But it's my bed time.  Thanks for your help.  :)
<ruien> good luck :) oh, and look into the "patchelf" program if you like binaries -- that knowledge might come in handy.
<Barrin6> watching this ubuntu phone dock
<Barrin6> where the hell can I get this right now! I wnat!
<xangua> !touch | Barrin6
<ubottu> Barrin6: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<main_> where can I get help with 14.04?
<hggdh> main_: at #ubuntu+1
<main_> thanks
<Barrin6> can anyone recommend a pdf editor? I just need to use something to fill in some blanks in a PDF
<raj> will a symlink break if I move the symlink
<raj> ?
<hggdh> raj: only if you move the *target* of a symlink
<raj> hggdh, what if I move the directory that contains the target and the symlink?
<raj> so relatively speaking, they're still in tact
<hggdh> raj: n, you moved the target...
<hggdh> no*
<raj> ok, got it
<raj> thanks
<hggdh> yw
<ruien> raj: I beg to differ, I think it quite depends on whether you're working with a relative or absolute symlink, and even with a relative symlink, moving either the source or target will break it, but you could move the parent directory and it would be fine.
<aki2389> Barrin6: Adobe?
<Barrin6> yea
<hggdh> raj: ruien is correct -- if it is a relative symlink, moving the target may, or may not affect. Thanks, ruien, for the correction
<raj> ruien, does ln -s create relative or absolute symlinks?
<ruien> both
<ruien> ln -s foo bar is relative
<ruien> ln -s /path/to/foo bar is absolute
<raj> it's ln -s ../etc abc
<Serano> then it's relative
<raj> so absolute
<raj> ?
<ruien> that's relative
<raj> how?
<Serano> because yiou say from this directory go one up into etc
<raj> oh, if it's path from root?
<Serano> if you start from / it's absolute
<sasuke> can anyone tell me solution plz.. i was unable to create new book/page in kjots in ubuntu12.04
<ruien> right. If it starts with a slash, it's absolute; otherwise, relative.
<raj> got it
<raj> thank you very much ruien, hggdh , Serano
<Heratiki> Hullo all!
<Heratiki> Looking for a little help if anyone is actually awake out there.
<Serano> just ask the question :)
<Heratiki> I'm looking for some software on Ubuntu Server that would allow me to send download links to be downloaded remotely.
<ScyllaBus> Are there any ubuntu distros that support Intel HD 4000? Every distro I've tried does not appear to have any drivers for my Acer Aspire V5 laptop. I keep getting a message "software rendering mode"
<ScyllaBus> And I always have to start with "nosetmode" on or else the screen goes black upon boot.
<Serano> Heratiki could you be more precise? As in i have a link and I want my remote server to download it?
<ruien> ScyllaBus: I had a similar problem in the past, and had to use Ubuntu 10.04, where it "just worked" immediately after booting even on a Live USB. This was not an Intel HD 4000 but probably something similar; I can't remember what exactly.
<Heratiki> Sure Serano, So lets say I was browsing the web on my laptop and see a download link I would like to have downloaded on my linux server instead of my laptop.
<ruien> ScyllaBus: It would be a good datapoint to try booting a few of the older Ubuntu LTS releases to see if you encounter a similar situation. In this case the latest driver built for it did not support anything past a particular 2.6.x kernel, so that was the problem.
<Serano> in console: wget <link>
<Semor_> how do I create one virtual IP on my host ?
<Heratiki> It's a headless server and I administer it primarily through ssh and webmin.
<Serano> Heratiki the command above is your friend :)
<ScyllaBus> So..are you saying I should be able to install an earlier version of ubuntu, and then upgrade and it should work fine?
<Heratiki> Yeah I was looking for some more automated way Serano if that's at all possible.  Not looking for someone to solve my problem but instead automate it LOL.
<ruien> ScyllaBus: no, no - definitely not saying you can upgrade afterward. In my case, this very old machine is still running 10.04, and probably will forever.
<ScyllaBus> Or would I have to stick with the older version forever?
<Serano> as in press a button in the browser and the server downloads it entirely on its own?
<ScyllaBus> Until a supported version?
<Heratiki> Like say have a Chrome/Firefox extension that would allow me to call the wget function without having to completely shell in?
<Heratiki> Yes Serano, that's what I was thinking.
<Serano> Semor_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/313877/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<Serano> first hit on google
<Heratiki> I'm not demanding just seeing if anyone has attempted anything similar.
<ruien> ScyllaBus: Probably will never be supported again, because not enough people care about that video driver to do the work of making it compatible with a new kernel. What i'm essentially saying is that it's a mutually-exclusive relationship between the driver that supports the ancient hardware and a modern OS.
<Heratiki> I don't know how to code extensions but I would think it would be useful and might work on it if there isn't one available.
<ruien> on the other hand, 10.04 was a Fantastic release, so I don't really care. It suits what i use the box for.
<ScyllaBus> Still new to ubuntu, would 10.04 still do good for gaming? I.E. with Steam and PlayOnLinux?
<ScyllaBus> I mean I suppose performance depends more on the actual software you want to use rather than the operating system
<ruien> No, it wouldn't, definitely not. I think 12.04 is the minimum. But an intel graphics chip usually is not for gaming, right?
<Serano> I think you still would have to go about getting download link from the page. You should have to open the link. So you would still have to result to compy link location and enter it in somewhere.
<Serano> if that seems fit for you
<Semor_> Serano:After I add a new ip ,could I connect it from eth0 ?
<Heratiki> ScyllaBus: 12.04 would be the minimum for Steam and PlayOnLinux works better the closer to bleeding edge you get unfortunately.
<Serano> you could get away with a 5 line big ssh script
<ruien> ScyllaBus: the server I'm referring to is an internal fileserver not exposed to the internet
<ScyllaBus> Darn.
<ScyllaBus> So there's no way to run the latest version of ubuntu on my laptop?
<Serano> Semor_: no the interface is eth0:1
<ScyllaBus> Without using software rendering mode?
<Serano> or eth0:0
<Serano> you just create a virtual interface on the same interface so it can handle 2 ip's
<Semor_> Serano:I want to config my lvs environment
<Heratiki> That's a good idea Serano, I wonder if I could create a bookmarklet capable of that.
<ruien> ScyllaBus: well, even if you could, your graphics driver isn't going to support all of the OpenGL extensions and everything that modern games expect, so they won't run, and you'd have to run software mode anyway.
<Serano> Heratiki i bet you could even do it with some javascript on a page that you bookmark
<Serano> but the problem remains, how would you pinpoint the right link on the page
<Heratiki> Yeah that's what I was thinking.  But calling to SSH using just Javascript I don't think would be possible.
<Serano> it wopuld still require some action on your part
<Serano> maybe you could write an extension to your browser so that when you right click the link
<Serano> the javascript or w/escript is started
<Heratiki> Maybe have the Javascript pick up all download links available on the page and you pick which ones to send?
<Serano> then I would prefer my last suggestion
<Serano> since that requires only 1 user interaction instead of 2/3
<Heratiki> ScyllaBus: have you tried these drivers? https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=13815
<Serano> 1. right click, select or bookmarklet -> list links -> pick right link -> click
<Heratiki> Yeah and I would have to teach myself either javascript bookmarklets or how to code extensions so I guess it's time to start learning.
<Heratiki> Thank you for the help Serano
<Serano> yw, good luck!
<Serano> and if you succeed let me know :) i could use it too
<Serano> btw Heratiki: on the ssh in javascript problem. you could if you run linux. Since it would be on the console.
<Serano> or php' exec()
<Heratiki> Yeah true.  And Chrome has an SSH Extension as well.  I originally thought of some type of software on the server side that I could send short commands like wget.
<Heratiki> Yeah I need to learn a lot haha.
<Serano> actually come to think about it, it would still be hard through ssh
<Serano> since you would still have to identify yourself.
<Serano> with a open python socket listening for commands you might
<TJ-> Heratiki: what is it you're trying to achieve? I missed the beginning of your issue
<Heratiki> I'm attempting to easily send a remote download link to my headless server.
<TJ-> Heratiki: I thought so - I do that :)
<Heratiki> Example. Browsing the web and see a file I would like on my server.  Right Click and choose download to server.
<Heratiki> Something like that.  Or maybe a download manager that would allow me to choose the server as a location to download to.  LOL
<Heratiki> Although you know.  I could really just download dropbox on my server and then send the download link to dropbox I believe.
<Heratiki> Though that seems quite a roundabout way.
<TJ-> Heratiki: Locally, I ssfs mount an (empty) directory from the server. On the server is an inotifywait based shell script that watches for new files in that directory and when one appears, it checks it contains a valid URL (its just a text file) and if so passes the URL to wget, then moves the file into a ./downloaded/ sub-dir.
<ScyllaBus> Ahh what the. I can't load my ubuntu. The grub menu does not appear to load. I'm trying to do "nomodeset" but I can't since I can't even see the grub menu.
<kimprince> ruien, 13.10 looks fine on my PC, but runs really slow.  Presumably its slow because of the USB?
<TJ-> Heratiki: Then locally, you can either create the links manually (just write a text file into the directory containing the URL), or have some browser add-on like flashgot save the links
<shadej> hello everyone
<rannonga> hi shadej
<Heratiki> Hmmmm...
<Heratiki> Hello shadej
<shadej> openjdk-7 is not my package list,how do I add it?
<ruien> kimprince: Yes, slow because of USB. It's really a well-optimized release.
<TJ-> Heratiki: s/ssfs/sshfs/ :)
<kimprince> OK.  So looks like I can install in parallel with 12.04, just in case?
<Serano> shadej: http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<Heratiki> TJ, the only problem with ssfs would be that moving between different operating systems could cause a headache.  But definitely what I will use with Crunchbang.
<Serano> Heratiki i know a bypass for that with his system
<Heratiki> ?
<Serano> for openvpn config distribution i use bittorrent sync. You could save that text file locally in a directory that is in sync with a dir on the server
<TJ-> Heratiki: For Windows, you could use WinSCP and push the URL file to the server's directory, directly, rather than have it locally mounted
<Serano> and then with an ssh script and/or cron you could get wget to the textfile
<Heratiki> See the way that bittorrent works is exactly what I want only with normal downloads LOL
<Serano> bittorrent sync
<pol> are sites like http://www.000webhost.com/ (free hosting) supports(or any provision to install) web servers like apache/nginx/other?
<Serano> its a diffferent protocol
<Serano> its p2p between your devices
<TJ-> Heratiki: There is also sftpdrive  for windows
<Heratiki> True TJ, the only problem that I could use puTTY and wget to go just as fast as using WinSCP.
<Serano> its p2p cloud between your network
<Serano> nods
<Heratiki> Hmm Serano, I'll check that out as well.
<Serano> and very easy to setup
<shadej> Serano: the link shows how to install openjdk-7,but I am saying the package is not on my list
<Serano> shadej: m@elegbeta:~$ sudo apt-cache search openjdk-7-jre
<Serano> openjdk-7-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<TJ-> Heratiki: If you've got an HTTP service on the server, set up a URL listener that receives the URL required via a simple HTTP GET
<TJ-> Heratiki: You could do a simple listener with netcat
<Heratiki> I could do that TJ- I wonder how secure that would be outside of my own network?  I
<Heratiki> All great ideas though.
<Serano> many technologies, many options, which one you choose is yours :)
<Serano> the great thing about open source: choice!
<shadej> Serano: what is that for? to search my package list?
<Heratiki> LOL Serano, for sure!
<Serano> shadej: try sudo apt-get search openjdk
<TJ-> Heratiki: Very... you pass a magic cookie value as part of the GET request, and do it over HTTPS
<Serano> then install it with the packagename returnname and the command: sudo apt-get install packagename
<shadej> Serano: I did and there is nothing about openjdk-7
<Heratiki> I'm checking to see if Chrome can handle ssh:// links.
<TJ-> Heratiki: If you went the HTTP(S) service route, you'd only need a simple Send-To add-in for the browser, which would be a context-menu option on links
<Heratiki> Interesting TJ.
<Serano> well at least you have a little project now :)
<TJ-> Heratiki: I do recall seeing something like that, or else writing one for Firefox myself, some years ago
<TJ-> Heratiki: It was in the context of a remote-bookmark storage service I wrote
<Heratiki> If it comes to mind let me know.  I'm searching on how to push info from a bookmarklet to a webserver.
<Heratiki> Something similar to (javascript: window.sshuser = prompt('Login to ' + window.location.hostname + ' as', window.sshuser || ''); user = (window.sshuser ? window.sshuser + '@' : ''); window.location = 'ssh://' + user + window.location.hostname)
<Heratiki> But instead of pushing to the address bar it would allow me to send a direct command.
<TJ-> Heratiki: If you use the HTTP(S) idea then all you need to do is a simple HTTP request
<DF3D2> whats a good terminal emulator that can set tab names ?
<Heratiki> Yup I'm also looking up an HTTP server setup.
<olinux_> i'd like to set a directory writable by all members of group .. so any future files can be edited by others in the same group
<Heratiki> Thank you for all your help.  I'll be sure and let you know what I come up with.  Off to sleep for me!
<binali> Hi!
<binali> I need help!)
<wheatthin> binali, !ask
<binali> How can I install apps from ubuntu lucid on ubuntu saucy with apt-get ?
<binali> I need KSimus or Ktechlab
<binali> But, it's avaible only for lucid...
<khildin> you could download the .deb or (not recommended) add the lucid repo in sources.list
<TJ-> binali: The dependencies might not allow it; unless you're an expert it is not a good idea to mix release repositories
<wheatthin> why not just do a full upgrade?
<binali> May I add lucid repo  and after installation delete lucid repo
<binali> ?
<TJ-> binali: The best approach might be to create a Lucid chroot to run it in
<TJ-> binali: Not a good idea! Not unless you want to break the package management
<makara> hi. I have two NICs, and Ubuntu detected them when I installed and asked me to choose the default, but now - ifconfig - I only see lo, and eth0. `ifup eth1` fails
<TJ-> binali: The software hasn't been updated for over 10 years
<TJ-> makara: "ifconfig -a"
<binali> People, I need alternative for Electronics Worckbench)
<merlin1978> if the visitor has slow connection and far from your server does this affect the server's resources like cpu, bandwidth, memory, etc...  ?
<makara> TJ-, ok I see eth1
<TJ-> makara: "ifup eth1" won't do anything unless there's a stanza in "/etc/network/interfaces" for that interface
<binali> Is it simple way, if I download all .deb and install it with dpkg?
<shadej> merlin1978: it may affect your bandwidth  but not that much I think
<binali> Sorry for my english =)
<bjorn96> how can i use silverlight on ubuntu?
<hateball> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<bjorn96> .t E: Klarer ikke å finne pakken moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<bjorn96> .t Klarer ikke å finne pakken moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<bjorn96> doesent translate work here?
<bjorn96> terminal error: Can't seem to find the package moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ruien> bjorn96: "    apt-cache search 'moonlight-plugin-mozilla'    " doesn't turn up anything for me -- are you sure what you're looking for exists?
<Rudde> Hi, i've just installed ubuntu 12 on my laptop it had WiFi capabilities during install but don't have it after install how is that even possible?
<bjorn96> have u enabled the wifi key?
<Rudde> I don't have a wifi key on the laptop
<varun_> Rudde, not only is it possible, but is common too, especially with some broadcom chips.
<Rudde> I have intel chip
<bjorn96> ruien: no, i have no idea how i get the plugin??
<Rudde> Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235
<ruien> bjorn96: is it just a firefox plugin? You should be able to install it from the browser, no need for apt, unless I'm missing something?
<varun_> Rudde, can you run a script to give us a detailed report ? I'll give you the link with instructions..
<Rudde> Yes, what script shall I run?
<varun_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12350385#post12350385 Rudde
<varun_> Rudde, give us the pastebin link to the report it generates
<bjorn96> ruien: im not shure at all. all i know is that i use chromium. :)
<Rudde> http://pastebin.com/dPN1ffFh
<ruien> bjorn96: I don't need silverlight, so I have not tried it, but this looks like what you might want: http://dennygoot.blogspot.com/2012/01/moonlight-installed-in-firefox-on.html
<varun_> Rudde, it is a 7260 chip, that needs a newer firmware that is not yet present in your system.
<Rudde> Hmm, how can I get it?
<Rudde> But why did it work during installation?
<varun_> Rudde, not sure. For now, please try - "sudo apt-get update" .... then ........ "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ..... then ..... "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware"
<Rudde> nothing new on any of them
<varun_> Rudde, as per my knowledge, the required firmware should have been part of 3.11 kernel (and later). It might have been corrupted or something else. Did the update/dist-upgrade finish successfully?
<Rudde> yes
<Rudde> and i have restarted since
<Rudde> Also this worked when I had the laptop in non UEFI mode, but I had other bugs there
<varun_> Rudde, UEFI or Legacy modes have nothing to do with wireless functionality, so don't worry about that. Please do now - "sudo apt-get clean" .. then.. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware"
<kimprince> ruien, this 13.10 install got to the last few bits but it has been stuck on Downloading Packages for more than an hour.  If I hit skip, will these packages get downloaded later?
<kimprince> seems to be working on ubuntu ubiquity
<Rudde> and restart?
<ruien> kimprince: ah, i live in china so i have that problem too sometimes -- it's stupid and doesn't let you choose a good mirror for installation. My "solution" is to completely disconnect internet during installation, so it has to install offline. Then, I just install updates after i've set a good mirror.
<kimprince> thanks ruien..
<varun_> Rudde, restart shouldn't be necessary. We can manually reload the module
<suore> Hello i have problem ducument viewar not printing 2 paged at  1 paper page as landscape.....
<suore> need help, its vey important how to pring pdf file at landscape (2 pages at 1 paper page)
<suore> landscape
<mufic> 01142803256
<Rudde> varun_: I found this: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi installed from there and solved the problem :)
<Rudde> Thanks for your time, and debugging anyway :)
<varun_> Rudde, awesome !
<varun_> Rudde, while looking for an older post (when the firmware was not part of kernel), I found this new one that may be interesting for you, should you face any inconsistency issues : http://askubuntu.com/a/411515
<Rudde> Yeah something like that I did just that iwlwifi-7260 didnt exists in firmware diretory from before
<Rudde> And didn't know I had a -ac card in this PC, no wonder why the network was so fast when I was testing it before
<wheatthin> how come the default browser setting doesn't launch urls in my default browser?
<wheatthin> without having to right click to launch a link
<varun_> Rudde, it seems you can use its full capability since kernel 3.13+ (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2178873&p=12930277#post12930277)
<Rudde> Is ubuntu 13 in kernel 3.13?
<varun_> Rudde, Nope, it is still under development. Perhaps better not to experiment when it is working, and let it come naturally with recommended updates :)
<wheatthin> latest?
<wheatthin> 3.11.0-17 is with the updates
<Rudde> indeed, will it come to ubuntu 12 to?
<ruien> Rudde: no, ubuntu 14.04 uses kernel 3.13 currently
<mufic> facebook
<mufic> hi
<oinkers> nope not facebook
<oinkers> this is irc
<mufic> what is your opinion in ubuntu
<oinkers> lol
<oinkers> i love it
<oinkers> it's free
<varun_> Rudde, probably 12.04.5 will have whatever version 14.04 will come with : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mufic> from where you
<oinkers> and doesn't spy on you like windows
<mufic> i know
<mufic> you use it??
<oinkers> of course
<helmut_> hi
<oinkers> hi
<mufic> hi
<icedwater> oinkers: how do you know it doesn't spy on you?
<oinkers> multiple sources says it doesn't
<oinkers> A for security
<varun_> icedwater, don't disclose the long kept secret :P
<oinkers> windows d- and f
<oinkers> lol
<icedwater> varun_: sorry, wrong channel :P
 * icedwater joins #win95
<oinkers> lmfao
<oinkers> windows 3.1
<oinkers> where are those floppy disks
<icedwater> You mean flappy disks.
<oinkers> yes
<kimprince> ruien, do you know if I can access an old storage partitioned for 12.04 with 13.10?  (It would be great to be able to access my old files this way...)
<ruien> kimprince: lol, yes, of course - no problem.
<icedwater> kimprince: I don't think partitions vary by distribution version.. did you check what filesystem is in use?
<kimprince> The install split my main drive (not the one with OS installed) in half.  I can only see one half from the file manager.  How do I see/load/mount the other partition?
<rannonga> sudo fdisk -l to find the partitions
<rannonga> then sudo mount /dev/partition dest
<Guest33920> #join /python
<varun_> kimprince, Ubuntu installer does not split partitions just like that. If it split it, it must have used it for some mount point. As such, it would be now part of your last installation and may have been overwritten (partially)
<RockyRoad> Hi there :)
<RockyRoad> I need help to fix java install or remove on ubuntu 13.04 before being able to upgrade
<Blanco|taf> Hi
<RockyRoad> I couldn't find any solution on the web
<RockyRoad> Would someone be able to guide me ?
<makara> hi. I can't do updates `sudo apt-get update` = `Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg \ Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'`
<varun_> RockyRoad, not much idea about java, but is it preventing you from updating?
<makara> and /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<RockyRoad> it is. apt-get returns error each time
<varun_> makara, is it a normal installation? that file can't be empty
<Noobler> hello
<makara> varun_, its a server, 12.04
<Noobler> helllllllllllo
<Noobler> herrooo
<varun_> RockyRoad, please give us the pastebin link to the exact error you get while updating..
<RockyRoad> would a pastebin of log help ?
<varun_> :)
<RockyRoad> !
<ruien> makara: maybe echo 192.168.1.1 (or whatever your DNS server is) to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and 'service resolvconf restart'?
<varun_> makara, the error you are getting means apt is reading sources from *somewhere*, (also, the failure may indeed be temporary - server down or something like that)
<makara> ruien, base is empty, original has my nameserver in it
<varun_> makara, maybe search for the string "http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security" in you /etc/apt directory (grep -R 'http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security' /etc/apt)
<ruien> makara: what do you mean, "original"? resolvconf has two pieces, "base" and "head", and you put your nameserver in "base". Then "service resolvconf restart" builds /etc/resolv.conf for you
<uronu> hello
<ruien> makara:  should look something like "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in "base", at least that's what I have, and yes I have to do this when installing ubuntu (/etc/resolv.conf being empty at first is normal)
<makara> ruien, i, or someone else, must have run some script that renamed it
<uronu> how to dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu
<uronu> ?
<RockyRoad> varun_, Here is end of my /var/log/apt/term.log : https://gist.github.com/RockyRoad29/9130602
<makara> ruien, I've rebooted, resolv.conf has rebuilt, and now apt-get update just hangs
<ruien> makara: can you ping something? ping baidu.com -- what happens?
<varun_> RockyRoad, "ERROR 403: Sorry, not allowed to fetch that type of file: jdk-8-ea-bin-b124-linux-x64-19_jan_2014.tar.gz" <--- not sure what to do with this kind of error. Are you getting error while doing normal update (sudo apt-get update) too?
<makara> ruien, no, but I can't from another server, nor my laptop
<makara> it resolves though
<ruien> it resolves to an IP, but no ping to any host (google.com, etc)? Seems like a network problem, not a /etc/resolv.conf problem
<mufic> hi
<makara> ruien, firewall is probably blocking icmp
<rannonga> hi mufic
<makara> i can ping another internal server
<ruien> makara: ah, so "telnet google.com 80" works okay, right?
<RockyRoad_> varun_, some time ago I tried to fix java by installing the jdk by hand, now I'm afraid it's all a mess
<makara> ruien, interesting. it doesn't.
<rannonga> RockyRoad_: why didnt you install the ubuntu packages
<mufic> i have aproblem with install netbeans can any one help me??
<mufic> hi rannonga
<ruien> makara: okay, it's a network or firewall problem then. try to debug that (ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces), let me know in PM if you need help.
<RockyRoad_> some apps needed the oracle jdk, so I went the webup8 way ...
<makara> ruien, i've set a static IP for eth0
<mufic> ok i install jdk
<mufic> i use ubuntu 13.10
<rannonga> mufic just sudo apt-get install netbeans it will pull in all of the deps
<makara> ruien, http://pastebin.com/8VGXgNpF
<makara> ruien, http://pastebin.com/2LvSNwmD
<ruien> makara: okay, i'll check it out in a minute and PM you. Buried in some work at the moment.
<makara> ruien, thanks
<mufic> what can i do if i want to start learning java
<makara> mufic, #java
<mufic> yeah
<kimprince> ruien, thanks VERY much for your help today.  You got me out of a really tight spot!
<ruien> kimprince: no problem, my main workstation is ubuntu, too, and a non-functional system is not an option.
<kimprince> yep,  :)  I am off for dinner!
<ruien> have a good one
<kimprince> you too
<makara> ruien, its a routing issue out of my hands. Thanks 4 help
<RockyRoad_> what is puzzling is that "apt-get purge oracle-java8-installer" fails https://gist.github.com/RockyRoad29/9130602#file-gistfile1-txt
<ruien> makara: unfortunate :( if you could get any packets through, you could tunnel your traffic and probably solve the problem
<iriri> Hello.
<rannonga> hi iriri
<iriri> I downloaded and installed via apt-get. When commanded "sudo startx" it  showed "cinammon error" notification (I don't even have cinnamon). I  commanded only "startx" and it showed a black screen for couple of  minutes. I rebooted computer, and finally an interface. But when I type  password on my user, it makes the sound of when it shows the interface  after booting, and get back to the interface as I never typed anything.  Typed several times and always 
<iriri> OOPS
<rannonga> iriri: ubuntu minimal?
<iriri> 12.04
<rannonga> weird
<iriri> My  ubuntu wasn't booting. Showed a prompt "user-XY:login", i typedthe user  from the machine, it asked the password, I gave, and turned from a prompt  to a terminal style. I commanded "reboot", but I can't get into the  machine.
<iriri> I don't want to lose all the infa I have there.
<iriri> So, I installed the startx as I wrote above. (sorry, I inverted the text order, I'm copy/pasting)
<iriri> I can use aurora on guest-user, so I didn't lose all the data.
<iriri> Even so, I can't acess it.
<ruien> iriri: can you get into a terminal? If so, you can just use a command-line tool like rsync to copy all of your data off the computer, then re-format it. That might not be the best approach, but getting your data off should make anything else you try a lot safer.
<mufic> java and linux is two faces for one coins
<rannonga> iriri tried changing your login manager?
<leeyaa> hello
<mufic> hi
<leeyaa> how to add a custom script that i want to be executed on networking restart/start
<iriri> I'm on the gues-user, as I can't boot by my normal-user. When I type password it shows the log-in page again.
<iriri> guest*
<iriri> The terminal can't sudo.
<rannonga> leeyaa: whats networking restart
<ruien> does root have a password? just "su -"
<leeyaa> rannonga: /etc/init.d/networking restart for example
<Lorith[Alpha]> iriri u can use the recovery boot
<Lorith[Alpha]> to reset your pw
<mufic> bye everyone :)
<iriri> Yes.
<iriri> Yes, I can use it. So as I can acess guest-user. What I want is to fix the normal-user
<leeyaa> is it possible to do that ?
<varun_> leeyaa, if the interface is controlled by the /etc/network/interfaces file, you can add your script to /etc/network/ifup.d (or ifdown.d) directory.
<geirha> or write an upstart file that triggers on that event
<leeyaa> varun_: what is the difference between two? ifup will start it on networking start ?
<varun_> leeyaa, yup, the difference is as the name suggests.
<leeyaa> it is a vpn interface, atm i am starting it from terminal
<leeyaa> not sure how to add it to start on networking restart
<varun_> leeyaa, it is also possible via adding your scripts to 'Upstart' jobs, but I don't know how to do that.
<varun_> leeyaa, but if you are starting it manually from terminal, why don't you add the script to your starting command as well?
<leeyaa> varun_: what do you mean ?
<xeon> Hi everyone
<varun_> leeyaa, if you have to enter a command in terminal MANUALLY anyway, what advantage would you get by automating the script. Just it manually too. OR, add your command to start the VPN interface to your script in question, and just run that modified script from the terminal
<varun_> just *run it manually too *
<leeyaa> varun_: but how to make it start when networking service is restarted
<leeyaa> because atm if restart it vpn doesnt start on its own
<xeon> I use BackTrack5 r3. Is  possible  hack the  web site with BackTrack?
<DJones> xeon: Backtrack isn't supported here, neither is discussion about illegal activities
<varun_> leeyaa, which physical interface your VPN uses? Is that interface controlled by the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<leeyaa> varun_: no, i dont know how to do that
<leeyaa> it uses eth0
<leeyaa> thats the only physical interface
<varun_> DJones, why not? I'm keen to tell everyone how I hacked into NSA servers yesterday.. :|
<varun_> leeyaa, are you controlling eth0 via the interfaces file or with Network Manager?
<leeyaa> varun_: it is set up in interfaces file
<leeyaa> not sure what network manager is
<leeyaa> im coming from centos and i inherited these ubuntu servers, so i feel very lame ;p
<Karmahacker> Hi everyone! how could i limit Gnome interface to specific user ?
<varun_> leeyaa, the GUI program where you manage the network connections from - that is, if you are using it.
<TJ-> leeyaa: You can add an "     up ..." clause the the parent interface that executes a script to bring up the VPN
<leeyaa> varun_: i dont have any gui on any of the machines
<TJ-> leeyaa: What kind of VPN is it? IPSec, PPTP, SSL ?
<leeyaa> erm, it is juniper network connect thing, interface is tun0
<varun_> leeyaa, TJ- seems to have first hand experience with these, please try what he suggests
<leeyaa> TJ-: not sure how to check it out. it does use ssl
<TJ-> leeyaa: Network Manager is a system service that can manage network interfaces automatically... it also has a GUI front-end called nm-applet or similar, which is a small GUI client that talks to the network-manager service
<leeyaa> TJ-: i dont have any gui and i am not allowed to install any
<TJ-> leeyaa: If you already have the script to start the VPN, then for example in "/etc/network/interfaces" you might add to the "iface eth0 inet static" stanza, something like "    up /usr/local/bin/vpn_start.sh"
<TJ-> leeyaa: You don't need a GUI for Network Manager, it's configurable via config files the same as other system services, but you don't need Network Manager either, if you configure the interfaces via "/etc/network/interfaces", which is used by the ifup/down scripts
<abzmodeel> anyone familiar with ubuntu server
<leeyaa> TJ-: so something like this then ? http://bpaste.net/show/979MHLnwaHRIVRkekFg2/
<TJ-> leeyaa: Yes... for more info "man ifup" and see the "IFACE OPTIONS" section
<leeyaa> interesting
<leeyaa> thank you tj
<TJ-> leeyaa: You can provide script in the usual location: "/etc/network/if-up.d/" - there's several sub-dirs there for the various stages of an interface's lifecycle
<TJ-> leeyaa: down, post-down, pre-up, up
<TJ-> leeyaa: A good tip: Debian/Ubuntu are *very* hot on having complete documentation of commands and config files in the man pages... so it ought to be your 1st port of call when you need to find something out like this
<leeyaa> TJ-: im just very new to ubuntu, i will read documentation, but need to get that thing up and running first
<TJ-> leeyaa: Another tip: if you know a command but don't know which package it is installed from: "dpkg-query -S <some-text-in-command-name>" will report the package-name.... To see everything that package installed "dpkg-query -L <package-name>"
<TJ-> leeyaa: Yes, it's a strong learning curve switching from RHEL-based to Debian-based
<yacc_> TJ-: actually, Debian is hot on having documentation, Ubuntu-specific stuff, especially if it's GUI related or internal admin stuff often ends up with 7 undocumented
<TJ-> yacc_: Well, if it's GUI then there's not much use for a man-page!
<yacc_> TJ-: last item coming to mind would be all the nice oem-config commands that only exist during an OEM install.
<MKCoin> I disabled zeitgeist's collection of "Recent files" etc, but I noticed it still shows the last set of recent files from before I disabled collection. How can I clear out that cache?
<yacc_> TJ-: well, config files, general purpose, and so on.
<leeyaa> TJ-: there is no package for this vpn, actually it is from a rpm package. thanks for the tip tho
<leeyaa> lets see if i will be able to make it auto start ;p
<chanthu> hey
<TJ-> yacc_: well there is man 8 oem-config-{firstboot,prepare,}
<TJ-> yacc_: I suspect those being so specialised most of the knowledge is inside Canonical
<yacc_> TJ-: not for the command that is run when you click on "prepare for end-user"
<Squiggz> Does anyone use plex???
<leeyaa> TJ-: can i configure that tun0 interface in interfaces file and then start it via ifup ?
<leeyaa> or something like that ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: Yes
<Squiggz> I am having trouble with plex server reading my External hdd drive
<yacc_> TJ-: anyway, Debian is slightly more religious than Ubuntu on having man pages.
<Squiggz> with all my files on it
<TJ-> yacc_: Indeed
<TJ-> Squiggz: You broke it again?
<yacc_> TJ-: Anyway, commercial environment, has it good and bad side. (E.g. the alternate installer was dropped before the GUI has all the functionality).
<yacc_> TJ-: that would be creating a LVM with the manual partitioning tool (Hint: you won't do that)
<Squiggz> TJ-: hahahaha
<TJ-> yacc_: typical case isn't it? Some developers still don't seem grasp the basic user satisfaction issue of not removing functionality just because they have a shiney new toy to program
<Squiggz> it is actually working great plex just wont recognize anything for some reason
<yacc_> TJ-: well, not having a text mode installer (the mini.iso is not compatible with usb creator, and has potential issues with UEFI) is kind of stupid.
<yacc_> TJ-: hardware should work, but realistically, in some cases you might need to configure/install manually before, ...
<_Cody> i heard ubuntu does not use xorg. why can i still use stuff like xmodmap then?
<yacc_> _Cody: it still uses X11.
<yacc_> _Cody: we wanted to get rid of it, but it takes time it seems.
<_Cody> innovation is always interesting :)
<_Cody> ok, but then i am informed and can tell ubuntu-users they can use my keyboard layout too
<ruien> Hello, According to debian policy at https://wiki.debian.org/RepositoryFormat, a repository "shall provide the InRelease file, and might provide a Release file", but it seems that http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty provides "Release" only. If I am making a private ubuntu repo (not a mirror), should I follow debian Policy or follow the example of us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<xiaojunyu> = =
<logic_prog_> sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up ==> eth1 got a ipv6 address, but no ipv4 address
<logic_prog_> how do I force it to get a ipv4 address?
<xiaojunyu> I do not know
<RockyRoad_> varun_, I think I solved it \o/
<RockyRoad_> https://gist.github.com/RockyRoad29/9130602#file-09_shell_interaction
<RockyRoad_> I needed to  purge both java installers at once
<RockyRoad_>  sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer oracle-java8-installer
<varun_> RockyRoad_, congrats
<Squiggz> hey TJ-: any chance you can send me that line again for the 3.0
<varun_> :)
<scarleo> Hi, looking for some advice whether I should use amavisd (already installed) or opendkim for DKIM signing, anyone have any experience of the two?
<RockyRoad_> thanks varun_
<Squiggz> it works fine i jsut want it for future , you never know
<IamTrying> http://iteration99.com/2013/php-json-licensing-and-php-5-5/  - Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit i am getting PHP Fatal error: Call to undefined function json_decode()
<TJ-> Squiggz: ?
<Squiggz> yup im here
<Squiggz> im on like 3 of these things sorry
<TJ-> Oh, you mean the iommu= change?
<Squiggz> yea the last one
<TJ-> Feb 20 15:12:11 <TJ->   Squiggz: " sudo sed -i  's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 iommu=soft\2/' /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub"
<Squiggz> thast it thanks
<RockyRoad_> varun_, for some reason release upgrade silently fails
<RockyRoad_> (from graphical software update ...)
<smallmouse> can someone assist please I am on server (logged in ) and need to copy a file from that server onto my local machine.  I am in terminal.  I am using the following command but is not working.  root@server:~#    cp test_1.csv /home
<varun_> RockyRoad_, it is not recommended anyway. Unless you are using everything from the recommended repositories only, and have been updating regularly, it is very prone to breakage. Fresh installation is the recommended way to upgrade.
<wsnipex> scp test_1.csv [yourusername]@yourlocalmachine:~
<smallmouse> wsnipex: thanks
<RockyRoad_> So it means all manually installed packages and settings will be lost ?? not cool ...
<varun_> RockyRoad_, bitter truth, although there are ways to carry them over to the new install, but I'm not much familiar with them.
<TJ-> RockyRoad_: Do it from the terminal, you'll get useful info there or in the log-files
<TJ-> RockyRoad_: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<RockyRoad_> THANKS T3, I didn't know that command
<varun_> RockyRoad_, most of the installed packages get upgraded anyway, so it is usually not too different than reinstalling them fresh. But yeah, redoing the settings/preferences hurts.
<varun_> RockyRoad_, installing the packages in one go is easy with "dpkg --get-selections > yourlistfile" and "sudo dpkg --set-selections.." commands
<rambo3> Can you help me get this machine on the network, I havent booted into this machine in over a year . And internet is not working . /etc/hosts seems ok, restarted networking and nothing . I tryed disableing IPv6 and restarting neworking still nothing ,. any tips
<RockyRoad_> Yes I had read that... The potential conflict might still arise then ?
<survietamine> hello, on a 11.04 server I've got this error in syslog each time (monthly) logrotate ntp. Seems to be related to a apparmor config. "Feb 21 06:35:11 ctp-linhomes kernel: [12659531.614466] type=1503 audit(1392960911.936:982):  operation="file_perm" pid=20691 parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" requested_mask="::w" denied_mask="::w" fsuid=106 ouid=0 name="/var/log/ntp.log.1". What can I do ? Change apparmor or logrotate config ? or both ?
<gavino> hey can yoy help me? i wanna install firefox 27 last on xubuntu 11.10 without dalyzation my system? could i?
<bodroff> Есть кто не сильно занят?
<genii> !ru | bodroff
<ubottu> bodroff: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<varun_> rambo3, what kind of interface is this? Ethernet or wireless?
<gavino> wireless
<RockyRoad_> TJ-, unfortunately, it doesn't work for me: https://gist.github.com/RockyRoad29/9131677
<rambo3> varun_: eth
<TJ-> RockyRoad_: The error is pretty clear "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore."
<bodroff> ! ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TJ-> RockyRoad_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<RockyRoad_> yep, that is why I needed to upgrade .!
<varun_> rambo3, please give us the pastebin link to the output of - "sudo lshw -numeric -C network"
<RockyRoad_> Thanks again TJ-, great help :)
<rambo3> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rambo3> varun_:  not paste but written http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970045/
<rambo3> varun_:  I think i found similar problem http://www.allquests.com/question/1991758/Intel-82562EZ-e100-and-eepro100-Issues.html
<varun_> rambo3, sorry , multitasking here.. . taking a look at the previous link now.. :)
<Guest44395> Hi, How do I change the ownership of a new partition?
<Guest44395> I just did gksudo
<Guest44395> that seemed tp worked
<varun_> rambo3, you can redirect the output to a file like this "sudo lshw -numeric -C network > lshw.txt". Then move this file to a system which has internet connection and copy-paste the contents from there.
<RockyRoad_> varun_, TJ-, would it be ok if I kept (across release fresh install) a partition for /usr/local/?
<TJ-> RockyRoad_: Yes; that's how I do all mine.
<varun_> ..and I never did it, so can't suggest.. TJ- , RockyRoad_  :)
<RockyRoad_> Ok I'll try to go that way then. I was worried of lib conflicts
<TJ-> RockyRoad_: generally, /usr/local/ is in the path before /usr/
<armin> hi, is there no init script for NetworkManager anymore? thanks.
<MrHanky_> hey all
<armin> s/init\ script/upstart\ job/ or whatever if you don't like that phrasing. :)
<MrHanky_> I'm looking for some help with ubuntu and I'm all googled out !
<MrHanky_> I'm trying to install electrum onto a live usb using apt-offline
<MrHanky_> but on both my online ubuntu and my live usb, python-pip can't be found via apt-get
<MrHanky_> I'm sure it's as simple as a missing repository... but for the life of me I can't find out what it is
<MrHanky_> E: Unable to locate package python-pip
<MrHanky_> anyone have any ideas?
<TJ-> armin: upstart: /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<TJ-> MrHanky_: It's in the Universe pcoket
<TJ-> MrHanky_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&keywords=python-pip
<armin> TJ-: so how would one restart that one in a sane way?
<mattlb0619> Has anyone used the Yate Loon d12 series of fans?
<MrHanky_> ahh
<MrHanky_> TJ that is helpful
<Guest44395> Can anyone help me.  I would like to join a Fedora channel how do I do that?
<MrHanky_> I did add the universe repository to my offline box tho
<MrHanky_> I guess I'm not sure what the sequence of events is to trigger an apt-update via apt-offline
<MrHanky_> (I thought I knew, but obviously whatever I did is wrong)
<MrHanky_> assuming that /media/usb/cold.sig and media/usb/apt-offline are my offline-boxes signatures and package storages respectively, what are the commands I ened to run on the offline / online boxes to get apt-offline updated on the offline one?
<Joschii> bbl
<Panda^> hello how can i have vhost in my vps ?
<Panda^> anyone>
<zaitzev> Panda^: reverse dns, look it up :)
<Squiggz> Can anyone help me with a plex problem, im on the plex freenode but noone ever response
<Squiggz> I went back to scratch in ubuntu
<genii> !info plex
<ubottu> Package plex does not exist in saucy
<genii> Hm.
<Squiggz> no hablo? what do you mean it doesnt exsist, its in the ubuntu store
<gebbione> hi whats the best way to check linux hardware compatibility? I use a MAC laptop and a ubuntu desktop but i am considering to buy a generic intel laptop and then run something like ubuntu on it
<eutheria> i am really starting to hate tabbed browsing, is there anyway to disable tabs in chrome/firefox?
<X3NQ> eutheria, what why??
<eutheria> i keep trying to alt-tab to my last tab
<X3NQ> gebbione, never had a problem with thinkpads
<zaitzev> hp elitebooks too
<JoeSomebody> when you all did not answer any of my questions yesterday i contacted canonical, no answer yet, is my old buddy ikonia around? can i have a pm?
<gebbione> eutheria, in chrome you should be able to say open in new window rather than in new tabs
<JoeSomebody> !seen ikonia
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<eutheria> i need to disable it else i keep opening new tabs
<gebbione> X3NQ, are think pads lenovo these days?
<X3NQ> gebbione, yep
<eutheria> it is like having a second task bar
<Panda^> <zaitzev> Panda^: reverse dns, look it up <--- ahhm is it on etc folder?
<X3NQ> eutheria, I have about 30 tabs open, would not want separate windows lol!
<genii> JoeSomebody: He'll probably be awake in 3-4 hours
<eutheria> i have 4 browsers open each with 30 tabs
<eutheria> i am totally screwed
<eutheria> if it was one list i might have a chance
<JoeSomebody> ok :)
<donajev> hi
<jones_> hey how to use flex ? anyone has nice tutorials?
<X3NQ> eutheria, you can do ctrl + 9 to get to the last tab
<jones___> hey how to use flex ? anyone has nice tutorials?
<eutheria> X3NQ: do you know of a way to search the tabs for certain text?
<jones___> hey how to use flex ? anyone has nice tutorials?
<eutheria> that would be handy
<MrHanky_> is there a way to install python pip paackages offline?
<MrHanky_> similar to how apt-offline works?
<MrHanky_> or dpkg?
<eutheria> i was trying to track down the history of a number of bugs, as they seemed to be linked, i ended up with several windows open and so many tabs the labels had no text
<X3NQ> eutheria, hmm, never tried but don't think so :(
<MrHanky_> "sudo pip install ecdsa slowaes" - this is what I need to achieve, but the PC I need to do it on is not net connected
<genii> eutheria: As for the hiding/change hotkey https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hide-tab-bar-with-one-tab/
<profesor_> yett
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, if you have the package can't you just do 'python ./setup.py install'?
<profesor_> tn
<profesor_> y
<Squiggz> ok i think my problem is permission on my media drive for plex
<MrHanky_> how to fetch the package though?
<MrHanky_> sorry if it's a stupid quetsion
<MrHanky_> probably is
<MrHanky_> but... how to fetch a pip package?
<profesor_> zeppelin
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, if you're offline how are you going to get it!?
<Squiggz> last time i screwed up i did gksu nautilis then tried to change the prmission from the properties
<MrHanky_> USB stick
<Squiggz> i got locked out very shortly after
<MrHanky_> I can get it from one PC (this one - online) to another
<profesor_> the washing machin is my response
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, so do you have the files on the computer you want to install it on?
<profesor_> mailto:khildin@ip-213-49-84-127.dsl.scarlet.be
<profesor_> jones noioooooooooo
<profesor_> thee are always love youuuuuuu
<MrHanky_> Umm not exactly I'm trying to install electrum (BTC wallet)
<eutheria> genii: thanks that looks so nice without tabs
<MrHanky_> and I run python setup.py install on electrum
<MrHanky_> and it says it neads ecdsa
<profesor_> i am from bosnia
<genii> eutheria: Glad to assist
<MrHanky_> is python-ecdsa .deb package from apt-get the same thing?
<profesor_> electrum sucks my eggs
<DJones> profesor_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? This channel is only for support issues, not general chat
<MrHanky_> <---- linux n00b :)
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, you need the files on your computer to install them, you can't magically get them without internet
<MrHanky_> Yep aware of that
<profesor_> how  to use internet?
<Squiggz> I have an ubuntu question Get plex to recognize my drive!!
<MrHanky_> so I'm wondeirng if there's a way or place to manually retrieve the files from, via my browser or something
<MrHanky_> for a "pip" package
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, what are you trying to install?
<MrHanky_> so for apt-get I can find the .deb package from the ubuntu site
<profesor_> why ubuntu's name is ubuntu?
<MrHanky_> but for a pip package.
<Squiggz> becuase it was made in kenya
<MrHanky_> Electrum
<Squiggz> get outta here profesor dope
<profesor_> thanks i luv you
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, does your machine running Ubuntu have internet connectivity? Can you ping google.com?
<profesor_> nooo squiggz be my friend please
<MrHanky_> I have two PCs running ubuntu live cd...
<Squiggz> dude i cant i actually have an issue
<X3NQ> profesor_, what you on?
<MrHanky_> 1 with internet connectivity (the one I'm talking to you on)
<MrHanky_> and the other one is not internet connected (this is intentional)
<MrHanky_> the one withOUT internet connectivity is the one I need to install the python ecdsa package on
<profesor_> i'm only looking for a friend
<MrHanky_> if it had internet, that would be as simple as typing "pip install ecdsa"
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, wait, livecd? I'm not too familiar with bitcoin nowadays but won't you need to download the entire block chain?
<MrHanky_> Nah electrum is a lightweight client
<X3NQ> profesor_, go somewhere else.
<MrHanky_> It uses a network of trusted peers
<MrHanky_> basically people can run electrum server (containing full blockchain)
<MrHanky_> or just the lcient
<Squiggz> then go to the glcr profesor, becuase people actually have questions here
<MrHanky_> basically all I want to know is, how can I accomplish "pip install ecdsa" without actually connecting it to the internet - where can I find the package file and download it, save to usb, and what ocmmand do  I need to run once I've moved the usb stick to the other PC...
<profesor_> y love everyone
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, ah I see. Can't you connect it to the internet temporary to install the required packages? If not you will have to download them manually then move them onto you machine (usb stick, etc..) then install them with their setup instructions, easy.
<Squiggz> tj-: you here?
<profesor_> viva la guardia civil!
<MrHanky_> The idea is 'dark storage' - I lost some BTC after my synology (debian based) NAS was comrpomised and my wallet.dat got stolen.
<MrHanky_> I'm now creating an offline wallet that will never see the internet. Period. Not even for 5 minutes.
<MrHanky_> I realise the risk of exposure is very low, but I would prefer zero risk
<MrHanky_> so I would prefer to never bring this PC online
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, but it will need to be connected in some way to actually move coins in / out?
<profesor_> i need support
<profesor_> for find a friendo
<profesor_> pleaseee!
<llutz> !ot | profesor_
<ubottu> profesor_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MrHanky_> To receive - no. To send - yes .... electrum lets you create an unsigned transaction (save to a .txt file) on an internet connected pc, then move it to the offline PC - you sign it there, and bring it back to the internet connected PC to be sent to the network
<MrHanky_> It's very clever :) which is why I want to use it
<Serano> MrHanky_ use TrueCrypt with no swap. Then everything stays encryted in the memory
<MrHanky_> @Serano was planning on using truecrypt as a container for the private key anyway
<Serano> well all your layers of protection fail when you pay something
<Serano> unless it's only a receiving account
<MrHanky_> Hmm... how so?
<Serano> because when you would use your wallet to pay you would still have to expose it to an internet connection
<Serano> hence then chance the data gets stolen
<MrHanky_> nope - electrum lets you sign offline
<Serano> To receive - no. To send - yes
<MrHanky_> you have a 'view only' wallet on your internet connected pc
<MrHanky_> it can "see" your wallet but can't send (it doesn't have your private key)
<crond> Anyone have any idea why my Nexus 5 would show up in lsusb as a Nexus 4? I can't seem to mount it via mtp
<MrHanky_> it can create transactions (unsigned) that are worthless without the signature of your private key - stored securely on your offline pc
<MrHanky_> in this case, an offline live-usb stick
<MrHanky_> which will be booted on my laptop with no ethernet cable connected, and wifi not configured
<MrHanky_> so i import the unsigned transaction, sign it with my private key (retrieved from my truecrypt volume)
<MrHanky_> then bring the signed transcation back to my internet connected PC
<Serano> if the possibility exists than you could do it
<MrHanky_> if you're interested, check it out https://electrum.org/
<MrHanky_> If this works for me, I'll never use bitcoin-qt again :)
<X3NQ> Got my wallet somewhere on a little encrypted usb stick. Got about 40 bitcoins on there
<MrHanky_> Nice.
<Serano> the system looks nice. I just use a usb-live with truecrypt
<profesor_2> Djones you are so bad person...
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, back in the day when you could ask for free bitcoins and a friend gave me 10 to get started
<profesor_2> q9mn hbdc s sjn
<MrHanky_> nice
<profesor_2> Ali_a
<profesor_2> who wanna be my frieeeend
<MrHanky_> OK so it seems I worked it out
<MrHanky_> if I fetch the tar.gz from pypi.python.org/simple/ blah blah... then just python setup.py install
<lng> Hi! After system upgrade, I couldn't login. Xorg.0.log has an errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970295/
<MrHanky_> VOILA "Finished processing dependencies for Electrum==1.9.7"
<diecastarts> hey guys, have a odd problem. I had a little crash of a game. so i shut down and when i booted up again i cannot login to lubuntu desktop. just goes black screen for a second then goes right back to the login screen again. over and over. but i logged into openbox mode no problem.
<diecastarts> tried to killall xsessions but that didn;t seem to work.
<Squiggz> stil lhere for the plex issue haha if anyone can help
<X3NQ> MrHanky_, nice one! :)
<Squiggz> no?
<lng> could anybody help?
<diecastarts> lng what was the problem?
<hazlan> .
<lng> Hi! After Ubuntu system upgrade, I couldn't login. Xorg.0.log has an errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970295/
<diecastarts> at times you really need wait a long time to get help. more so around this time of day
<lng> diecastarts: After Ubuntu system upgrade, I couldn't login. Xorg.0.log has an errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970295/
<Squiggz> ahh gotcha
<lng> when it is booting, I can see 'The systemt is running in low-graphics mode...', then I hit Ok button and it displays another popup where different options available
<Squiggz> i just wish i coudl get someone in the plex irc
<Squiggz> you never can
<bodroff> кто-нибудь может мне помочь? )
<lng> optiions like run in low-graphics mode and so on, but on this stage I could not click Ok anymore
<lng> diecastarts: ^
<herpderphurr> lng: Are you able to log in using Ctrl-Alt-F1, F2, F3.... ?
<lng> herpderphurr: on which stage should I use these keys?
<diecastarts> lng not sure but it seem it trying to use the wrong monitor.. but not sure... some computers use 1 Mine uses 0 .. sorry i am a newbie
<genii> bodroff: Никто в этой области не может помочь. Пожалуйста, обратитесь за помощью в #ubuntu-ru области.   /join #ubuntu-ru
<diecastarts> anytime that bring you to terminal.. but when you need to come back use ctrl-alt-f6 or f7
<Squiggz> noone is russian here go back to the Olympics fool
<lng> diecastarts: I use cli using ctrl-alt-F1
<herpderphurr> lng: Not sure. Try switching to them when you get the dialogue boxes. What they should do is they should present a terminal for you (so you can still fix problems).
<genii> Squiggz: Please do not make attacks on other users.
<lng> herpderphurr: I mean I can use terminal
<diecastarts> kk
<herpderphurr> lng: I'm not too familiar with the AMD drivers, but fglrx is the proprietary driver right? Can  you try switching to the open-source one to troubleshoot problems?
<diecastarts> but has anyone ever had a problem loggin into a desktop envorment? like it goes right back to login screen?
<diecastarts> actually just had a small idea. brb
<Squiggz> herderphurr: y=do you use plex?
<herpderphurr> Squiggz: Nope.
<Squiggz> you've help me before so im just wondering
<Squiggz> dang ok thanks
<herpderphurr> soz
<rannonga> hi lol
<DJones> bothan: Please just type in the channel and don't use notice commands
<rannonga> bothan: everything else is right?
<diecastarts> odd still have the problem.. but if i sign into guest account it opens in lubuntu mode.
<Serano> can someone please kickban bothan
<Serano> channel notice spam
<rannonga> yeah stop that
<DJones> bothan: Stop using notice command, just type in the channel
<Serano> you are using the wrong commands to chat in this channel
<Serano> then please, do us a favor and use a webclient
<rannonga> what irc are you using?
<Isolol> might have a badly configured client
<Isolol> I was wondering where the beeping was coming from though lol
<cpn> what irc client are yo using?
<cpn> haha ya
<rannonga> sorry yeah
<diecastarts> bothan if you are not using it xchat is one of best irc's clinets
<rannonga> only i hate about it is devel stopped in 2010
<rannonga> thing
<UltimateNate> What about Hexchat?
<Isolol> http://webchat.freenode.net
<cpn> yeah xchat is approachable , otherwise weechat :P
<Serano> weechat is magnificent
<Serano> <3
<rannonga> irssi ftw
<Serano> but still got love for irssi
<Isolol> irssi <3
<UltimateNate> Hexchat & mIRC FTW
<cpn> yeah same
<Isolol> mIRC lol....
<Eagleman> paint is so good guys
<Serano> you dare to spell that 4 letter word
<cpn> and well good old BitchX :P
<UltimateNate> mIRC is the best
<rannonga> mIRC through wine nice
<UltimateNate> Easy Bot Scripting
<UltimateNate> How you know i use Wine?
<Serano> weechat and python
<diecastarts> yeah but mIRC you have to pay for now right?
<Isolol> Use xchat and write those irc bots in python lol
<UltimateNate> No
<diecastarts> or it just a trial
<UltimateNate> diecastarts: It'll just annoy you to buy it
<rannonga> 30 day i think
<UltimateNate> So you just ignore it
<Serano> diecastarts mirc was always shareware
<diecastarts> kk
<UltimateNate> OMG you spilled the Wine!
<Serano> what is it 20 euros after 30 days
<diecastarts> but anyway
<UltimateNate> lol jk
<rannonga> smuxi is nice
<UltimateNate> mIRC has easy and useful bot scriping features
<diecastarts> I really need some help . I cannot login to my normal desktop under my normal username
<diecastarts> it just goes black for a second and then goes back to the login screen
<UltimateNate> I run like 7 bots on mIRC
<UltimateNate> 7 mIRCs = Many different scripts
<diecastarts> but i can open in openbox mode. or use a guest account
<rannonga> diecastarts: what happens it just doesn't log in?
<diecastarts> yeah it pops right back to the login screen
<diecastarts> useing lubuntu
<diecastarts> but if i use gues account that works
<diecastarts> or my normal username works if i use openbox mode
<daftykins> diecastarts: rename your lxde configuration folders, possibly stored in ~/.config/ to slightly different names to reset the DE - that should then let you log in
<diecastarts> or openbox desktop i should say i guess
<diecastarts> daftykins, k looking for it now
<llutz> diecastarts: "ls -la ~/.Xauthority"  says what?
<diecastarts> llutz, -rw------- 1 diecastarts diecastarts 56 Feb 21 07:32 /home/diecastarts/.Xauthority
<llutz> diecastarts: "df -h /tmp"
<llutz> diecastarts: "df -h ~"
<diecastarts> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<diecastarts> /dev/sda7       102G   66G   31G  68% /
<diecastarts> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<diecastarts> udev            1.9G  4.0K  1.9G   1% /dev
<diecastarts> tmpfs           375M  1.2M  374M   1% /run
<diecastarts> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<diecastarts> none            1.9G   72K  1.9G   1% /run/shm
<diecastarts> none            100M   12K  100M   1% /run/user
<jatt> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rannonga> pastebin
<diecastarts> yeah i didn;t that many would be a problem sorry
<diecastarts> didn;t think**
<Eagleman> JUST SPAM IT ALL
<diecastarts> llutz, /dev/sda7       102G   66G   31G  68% /
<rannonga> diecasts try changing the permission on .Xauthority
<llutz> why, they are correct
<diecastarts> btw there is no LXDE folder in the .config. but there is an openbox
<black_angel> hey, i've install the latest nvidia driver, and from dmesg, it's directly loaded, but now the system is also using another display driver 'i915', how can i active the nvidia driver?
<daftykins> diecastarts: it's not called that, i just googled for you (lol) - "lxpanel" is apparently the folder beneath .config
<return0> Are there any sub-$100 arm crapbooks which can run Ubuntu? Tons with 512MB RAM and PCie SSD
<diecastarts> yeah have that. I also see in there that width and height is set to 100 x 24
<diecastarts> I had a game crash and rebooted when this started .. that maybe it?
<daftykins> diecastarts: for terminals probably, nothing to do with resolution
<diecastarts> oh ok
<daftykins> diecastarts: mv ~/.config/lxpanel ~/.config/lxpanel-old
<diecastarts> but should i rename that one?
<diecastarts> kk
<daftykins> you are a funny one.
<jatt> return0: olpc's (they have arm and run ubuntu) are available for $40 in ebay
<webfox> Hey guys, how do I access the hardware verification scan from Ubuntu boot disk?
<cfhowlett> !arm|return0,
<ubottu> return0,: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<diecastarts> daftykins, k so do a full reboot now or just logout?
<daftykins> logout and try it
<diecastarts> k
<diecastarts> brb
<diecastarts> no good.. even did a shut down to be sure
<daftykins> ah well, someone else will need to help. be sure to tell them the above folder rename i suggested
<diecastarts> its tries to .. it pops up the report crash windows for a second and then goes back to the login screen still
<diecastarts> but the crash report is normal
<diecastarts> yeah odd it made a new lxpanel folder but its empty
<diecastarts> I'l delete and rename the old one back but oddness
<diecastarts> cound it be the obconf ??
<diecastarts> oops nm
<diecastarts> ohh i think i know whats happening LXRandR file has this and i think it wrong
<diecastarts> Exec=xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --output LVDS1 --off
<glambert> hi, i've got an ubuntu 12.04 VM running that keeps rebooting itself but can't see anything obvious in syslog, kern.log etc.  any idea where else to look for problem?
<diecastarts> or maybe not because it goes to the login.
<Walex> glambert: perhaps it is being rebooted by its host; or perhaps its kernel has a bug in a virtual environment
<glambert> Walex, I have many other Ubuntu 12.04 instances all cloned from the same base etc. running and they're OK so I doubt it's the latter.  Not saying it isn't impossible, but I doubt it
<glambert> plus it's only been happening the last few days
<glambert> re: the host, I think that's the likely scenario
<inhortte> Hi... Ubuntu 13.10 / 64bit on a System76 laptop. I purged pulseaudio and use alsa directly for all my sound (I do lots of music stuff), but now Chrome & Firefox will not play audio. Any ideas?
<Walex> glambert: reboot happens in two cases: you ask for it, the kernel crashes and reboots
<glambert> I can see lots of @@@@@@ etc. in the kern.log and syslog right before the boot up logging
<Walex> glambert: bad news...
<glambert> Walex, ?
<Walex> glambert: so "can't see  anything obvious in syslog, kern.log etc
<Walex> glambert: so "can't see  anything obvious in syslog, kern.log etc" was not quite right...
<glambert> Walex, what does it mean?
<Walex> glambert: that "something" crashed really badly related to IO.
<OerHeks> glambert, could be bad disk
<glambert> Walex, OerHeks thanks
<Squiggz> ok fellas looking for some help, went to the plex IRC (got a JACK***) so im looking for help here before i go back to windows
<Squiggz> its help with ubuntu/plex
<Squiggz> having a hell of a time with it
<CullenDM> Hello, is anyone currently on?
<cfhowlett> !ask|CullenDM,
<ubottu> CullenDM,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CullenDM> >.>
<CullenDM> I wasn't asking to ask.
<Squiggz> ok plex wont find my movies files can anyone help
<CullenDM> I was just seeing if anyone actually paying attention.
<CullenDM> Anyway, I just upgraded my install and update manager said that the upgrade was aborted and unfinished.
<CullenDM> So, it appears that I am stuck halfway between two versions, and I have looked around a good bit, but haven't found any advice on how to remedy the situation other than just wiping everything and starting fresh.
<trijntje> have you tried running update manager again?
<SirLagz> CullenDM: have you tried manually updated the sources list and doing a full apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<CullenDM> Yes, it says that I am on the latest version.
<SirLagz> what's in your sources.list file at the moment ?
<CullenDM> And when I run apt-get update it says that it failed to retrieve.
<SirLagz> well that's not right.
<trijntje> CullenDM: failed to retreive what?
<CullenDM> Where is sources.list?
<SirLagz> CullenDM: /etc/apt/sources.list
<CullenDM> Updates.
<CullenDM> SirLagz: I should have guessed.
<SirLagz> CullenDM: lol
<CullenDM> I have two sources.list.
<trijntje> CullenDM: not updates, the exact url its failing to fetch. It could be a problem with your connection, or with your local mirror
<CullenDM> One is sources.list and it contains raring.
<cfhowlett> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> note: end of life
<CullenDM> Never mind, I was only looking at the first line.
<trijntje> CullenDM: can you type 'update-manager -d' in a terminal and see what happens?
<CullenDM> The original install media was Raring.
<CullenDM> I was on 13.10, all of my sources have no changed to trusty.
<cfhowlett> CullenDM, are you trying to upgrade from raring?
<CullenDM> No, 13.10 to 10.04.
<CullenDM> 14*
<lng_> Hi! How to fix it? The following packages have unmet dependencies: fglrx-amdcccle-experimental-13 : Depends: fglrx-experimental-13 but it is not installed; E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<cfhowlett> CullenDM, OK got it - wait, trusty?  still in beta.  support in #ubuntu+1
<CullenDM> thanks.
<trijntje> lng_: what did you do to get that error?
<CullenDM> I feel like there is no one ins that room.
<trijntje> did you add any ppa or repository to sources.lst?
<lng_> trijntje: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=8k count=1
<lng_> trijntje: to switch the driver
<leeyaa> can anyone cat his rc.local? should it have exit 0 at the end Oo ?
<llutz> leeyaa: it should/must have, yes
<trijntje> lng_: you broke your system, who gave you those instructions?
<trijntje> in case anybody is reading the logs, don't run the dd command lng_ posted above, it will trash your system
<cfhowlett> trijntje, i'm not familiar with that one.  similar to rm -rf?  if so, perhaps we should get a factoid set up
<llutz> cfhowlett: using sudo it would overwrite MBR/partition-table
<trijntje> cfhowlett: yeah, it writes a bunch of zeros to the first part of the disk, most likely trashing the partition table
<cfhowlett> llutz, yow.  pretty malicious.
<trijntje> !dd
<llutz> we should tell his dad - no tv today...
<geirha> well, assuming he ran it as root. As a regular user he'd likely just get a permission denied message
<trijntje> does anyone know how to add a new factoid to ubottu?
<negev> hi, is there any semi-decent keyboard binding thing for linux?  for example i'd like to bind Alt-[ in my terminal to switch to the next instance of terminal.  can't find anything that would allow me to do this.
<trijntje> yeah, but i'd guess most people would add sudo to a command that doesnt work ;)
<tsimpson> trijntje: /msg ubottu factoid-name is factoid goes here
<Squiggz> has anyoine been able to connect an hdd to plex????
<trijntje> negev: the default for that in untiy is alt + `
<trijntje> tsimpson: cool, thanks!
<d_0o0_p> For any moment I need to use newest GNOME 3.10, but did it have any compatibility issues in Saucy?
<leeyaa> guys how to get killall command? i have killall5 ?
<leeyaa> which is not the same
<cfhowlett> leeyaa, open a terminal and type in man killall
<leeyaa> chalcedny: i dont have killall at all
<leeyaa> using ubuntu precise server
<llutz> leeyaa: sudo apt-get install psmisc
<leeyaa> thanks llutz
<negev> trijntje: thanks, is it configurable at all?
<Guest26508> jjajjajajajajja
<trijntje> negev: yes, via compizconfig-settings-manager, you'll have to install it first
<negev> trijntje: thanks :)
<negev> trijntje: you don't happen to know where specifically do you?  lots of stuff in this
<trijntje> negev: unity -> switcher
<leeyaa> TJ-: i sorted my problem by creating a init.d script
<negev> trijntje: i don't have a unity section
<leeyaa> and now i use it to start, restart and stop vpn
<leeyaa> i just need to add it as a service ;p
<trijntje> its called Ubuntu unity plugin
<negev> got it thanks :)
<negev> trijntje: is it possible to make it just snap to the next window rather than displaying the switcher modal?
<trijntje> negev: I don't think so
<OerHeks> negev sure, hold WIN key to see all key combo's
<OerHeks> ctrl alt left/right/up/down
<negev> that's workspaces not windows of an application
<houssein> njnj
<houssein> hay
<houssein> how are you
<cfhowlett> houssein, greetings
<houssein> you to
<JoeSomebody> is anyone able to tell me how to customize the unity desktop? is this some new idea, do not let user customize?
<cfhowlett> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<trijntje> JoeSomebody: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ruien> Hello. I created a custom ubuntu repository named "trusty-sanseb" with the package "fdupes", so when I "apt-get update", it finds this same package (same version) in both "trusty" and "trusty-sanseb". Apt provides an option (-t) to install from a particular target, so I think I should be able to install the one from mine using "apt-get install -t trusty-sanseb fdupes", but it still installs the one from the official repos ("trusty"). Anyone know why? /etc/apt/
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks, i just want desktops icons , then maybe i learn to like it more, but if not flexible at all, nahhh it cant be as bad as it seems, cant be :)
<cfhowlett> !trusty|ruien, support in the other channel
<ubottu> ruien, support in the other channel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<JoeSomebody> how about keyboard shortcuts for apps ?
<JoeSomebody> still want a desktop though
<ruien> cfhowlett: i don't think this is related to trusty at all, this is 100% apt. It just happens that i'm using the name "trusty" in the repo distribution label.
<hitsujiTMO> JoeSomebody: unity-tweak-tool
<streulma> Hello Ubuntu Users, I have a Core 2 Duo 2.8ghz should I place 128gb ssd or hold the 750gb 7200rpm drive?
<JoeSomebody> i looked in tweak tool , could not find what was expected , musta been hidden good
<hitsujiTMO> ruien: We neither support trusty, nor non repo apps here. but to point you in the right direction lookup apt-pinning
<JoeSomebody> i probably had ANOTHER bad google result page, but how are we to know what we can trust if no one answers here?
<hitsujiTMO> ruien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences
<trijntje> JoeSomebody: don't be so negative all the time if you need help. You can switch between applications using windows + 1-0
<hitsujiTMO> JoeSomebody: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool                        normally every software we mention is in the repo unless otherwise specified
<ruien> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I'll read this. Note that -t specifically is meant to be used when not using apt-pinning-- from the manpage: "-t : Specifically pinned packages are not affected by the value of this option.", so I'm not sure that pinning is the answer.
<houssein> ggggg
<therealmat> hi
<hitsujiTMO> ruien: i've only ever seen/used -t with apt-pinning       its used to ignore the apt-pin preferences
<ruien> hitsujiTMO: ah, interesting. That's a helpful tidbit then, thanks.
<cfhowlett> therealmat, greetings
<faraway> when logging into my server (12.04.4) with ssh i get the message "/dev/sda2 will be checked for errors at next reboot"  while rebooting i can see that the check is done, but the message remains.
<hitsujiTMO> faraway: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<Rory> faraway: Type this command very carefully: sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/fsck-at-reboot
<Rory> faraway: The problem is caused by an issue with timezones, where the date in that file is set in the future
<jbooms> if ubuntu stuck wit gnome people eventually would stop whining gnome3 and it still be #1, loving ubuntu gnome
<Rory> faraway: It's safe to delete it, just type that command carefully so you don't delete anything else by mistake
<Rory> jbooms: Glad you found a system that works for you
<jbooms> lol nice politically correct response :P
<faraway> hitsujiTMO: well i'll look into dmesg  but calling a command that will post something to pastebin without that i read it? :D
<Rory> faraway: Try removing that one file first, I can pretty much guarentee it'll fix it
<hitsujiTMO> faraway: its non sensitive info that we frequently ask for to determine the cause of issues. specifically here i was looking for any hardware issue that may have been the cause of a filesystem returning to a dirty state. but rory's fix is prob more likely
<marianne> good morning - I'm running 64 bit ubuntu 12.04 and would like to know if it's possible to run a bluray player through my computer. I have a bluray drive, but a lot of the movies don't play because of BD+ encryption... just looking for a work around at this point... suggestions?
<Rory> faraway: In future, you can use a command like "dmesg > output.txt", then inspect output.txt, and then "pastebinti output.txt" if you're happy
<faraway> Rory: i'll do so after i did some reading about it. but thx for the info
<cfhowlett> !blueray|marianne,
<ubottu> marianne,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jbooms> only problem having gnome3 that find in all distros and havent found answer... login screen keeps coming up on my hdtv, sometimes on my regular monitor, mostly often my hdtv, weird typing in pass without seeing it
<marianne> ubuttu: I can play DVDs, but not certain blurays... yes, I' know you're a bot
<rafael> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|Guest98923,
<ubottu> Guest98923,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Squiggz> need help finding a drive
<Squiggz> i had an external hd just partitioned it to nfst and its gone
<jbooms> where it go?
<jbooms> try reboot maybe
<hitsujiTMO> Squiggz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jbooms> plug/unplug
<Squiggz> that easy?
<therealmat> when i try to boot the desktop installation dvd all I see is a colored background and two icons at the bottom of the screen with an equals sign (=) between them. Nothing happens...
<therealmat> one time i hit some key at the grub boot menu and it actually booted to the screen where i can decide to test or install ubuntu. then X crashed with some nouveau error. i have a gtx580 from nvidia
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | therealmat
<ubottu> therealmat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jbooms> press enter when u see it, means u dont got efi bios
<therealmat> hitsujiTMO, well, since i can't see the grub menu that won't work
<therealmat> can i switch from the server version to the desktop version? or is there some "real" difference? All I need is the gnome desktop, LAMP, thunderbird, firefox and xchat
<jbooms> no when u see that weird symbol, press enter
<therealmat> that way i could set up the system, install the nvidia drivers and blacklist that damned nouveau driver
<jbooms> im using ubuntu gnome, luv it, think it may b bit slower then fedora just a guess, but unlike fedora it works most time
<hitsujiTMO> therealmat: if you wanted to take that route then you can just install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package
 * therealmat is on the phone
<jbooms> wish gnome ditch the whole evolution n empathy integration crapola integrated solution never end up being the best or even easy
<therealmat> hitsujiTMO, well, i've installed numerous ubuntu server setups, that works fine
<jbooms> can i just remove gnome-extras or will my computer explode?
<therealmat> ok, so I'll go for the server version. hope to talk to you folks in an hour. :)
<therealmat> bye
<jbooms> if i ask how to make it so i dont see paid software in ubuntu software center, will i get banned?
<OerHeks> jbooms, it is not possible to avoid paid software in software center, that is why i use synaptic (it does not show paid apps)
<OerHeks> software center is closed source
<hitsujiTMO> jbooms: modify the source - or use something else
<tarzeau> you can avoid software center
<hitsujiTMO> oooh its closed? my bad
<OerHeks> AFAIK it is, hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: makes sense i guess
<ruien> hitsujiTMO: I figured it out, thanks. from manpage apt_preferences(5), "apt-get downloads the instance listed earliest in the sources.list(5) file. The APT preferences do not affect the choice of instance, only the choice of version." -- i assumed the preferences affected both.
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | ruien
<ubottu> ruien: Glad you made it! :-)
<dougl> !yay | dougl
<ubottu> dougl, please see my private message
<vfsm> hello world, my problem that destroy my mind is this : suspend/resume failure, i have toshiba
<phil42> friday is splurge on lunch day, where should i go?
<cfhowlett> phil42, you should go to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel ...
<phil42> will i get good suggestions there?
<OerHeks> phil42, yes no yes no  .. maybe
<phil42> i will try it in a new tab
<ibDoug> Hello.  everyone.  I have a problem with the network manager and some other applications.  The windows extend below the usable screen on my netbook so I cannot click the 'Apply' button.  Any help would be appreciated.
<OerHeks> ibDoug, oke, ALT + left mouse grabs the window to move it
<Defai> alt+mouse press and move window?
<OerHeks> ibDoug, hold WIN key for more short keys
<ibDoug> Thanks will try it.
<Defai> Or, alt+space and select move, if you prefer keyboard
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  my /etc/resolv.conf has google dns resolution; i want to change to open dns.  so i edited /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf to say prepend domain-name-servers #opendnsservers.  yet my resolv.conf keeps reverting to google dns.  why?  how can i fix?
<LordDeath> with the upcoming locally integrated menus in 14.04 will there be a way to disable the menubar at the top?
<LordDeath> because it would waste space now that there is nothing to show there
 * jelly would rather it were visible the whole time
<JoeSomebody> ubuntu called, said $165 x 5 just to evaluate the software, BYE BYE GUYS
<JoeSomebody> the very first thing a person should be able to do in linux is to make it look bearable, and customize desktop icons, if it is this too hard, ubuntu is not ready , like win 8, not good on desktops, perhaps phones will like it
<OerHeks> LordDeath, top panel menu is called global menu, there is a howto somewere to disable it and move the menu back to the window
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369226/remove-global-menu-13-10
<LordDeath> OerHeks: you know this upcoming feature? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teAFgtHWDso
<ibDoug> Thanks again.  Works a treat.
<yacc_> JoeSomebody: ?
<JoeSomebody> EVEN WINDOWS HAS EVALS
<ibDoug> Anyone find a Twitter client that works without a browser?
<JoeSomebody> no more trying ubuntu for me , or my associates
<cfhowlett> JoeSomebody, calm down.  there
<cfhowlett> JoeSomebody, OK.  so - please cease venting and go exercise your choices
<yacc_> JoeSomebody: evaluate what software?
<JoeSomebody> nope, im done, just wanted you to know why, and banning me  is ok too
<LordDeath> the new option should behave like this if the user enables the integrated menus http://imgur.com/a/C0M1F
<OerHeks> LordDeath, nope, unity 7 wil be in 14.04
<Defai> funny flame :) ubuntu is the best...
<JoeSomebody> cant buy support? canonical = insane
<OerHeks> JoeSomebody, stop it please
<JoeSomebody> i must buy 45 machines minimum?
<JoeSomebody> i must buy 5 machines minimum?
<JoeSomebody> stop what?
<sakter12> how do i install my webcam for ubuntu?  cheese works and i can see a clear picture from my webcam with cheese but it doesn't work in google chrome
<JoeSomebody> tryint to get support?
<cfhowlett> !fud|JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<cfhowlett> JoeSomebody, no, you're venting.  stop.
<JoeSomebody> i am burning a bridge, its ok, you werent gonna help me a anyway i know that
<BlitzHere> Does anyone know how to configure xdg-open to open the right application when I click on magnet/irc/steam links in chrome?
<JoeSomebody> ikonia told me to go back to windows
<cfhowlett> JoeSomebody, so - byebye
<JoeSomebody> never, back to suse,
<BlitzHere> I've tried a bunch of things and it done't work
<Defai> Joe, what happened? Ubuntu is best and free
<BlitzHere> Keeps opening a new browser window
<cfhowlett> Defai, do not feed.
<Defai> I'm sorry
<JoeSomebody> good luck , i realize most of you are innocent of irc prejudices, keep helping others if you want to
<BlitzHere> Computer:~$ xdg-open steam://run/550
<yacc_> JoeSomebody: Well, try to buy support for any software as tiny outfit, ...
<BlitzHere> Created new window in existing browser session.Created new window in existing browser session.
<JoeSomebody> you hate me here due to an op battle years ago
<JoeSomebody> i know that
<JoeSomebody> figured you may forgive by now, guess not
<JoeSomebody> bye now children
<kemjang> สวัสดีครับ
<yacc_> JoeSomebody: if you think that any corporate entity really cares about tiny users, ...
<cfhowlett> !th|kemjang,
<ubottu> kemjang,: Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<kemjang> yes
<dan_> test
<dan_> test
<Rory> dan_: boo
<Defai> :)
<Defai> test accepted :)
<Guest77522> excellent :)
<Defai> I see this channel feel nice today :)
<Rory> Guest77522: "dan_" was already registered though so you might have to pick a name that's more unique
<sakter12> "webcam not found" in google-chrome, ubuntu 13.10
<Karmahacker> hi Guys! who can explain or suggest me if it possible please.   how could i limit user to be able use only Firefox in Gnome interface ?
<Rory> Karmahacker: You want the only desktop app they can run to be Firefox?
<Karmahacker> Rory yes
<Rory> Karmahacker: if I were doing that, I would not use Gnome at all. I would make a new type of desktop session which runs Firefox only
<Karmahacker>  Rory and no system menu
<Rory> Karmahacker: Instructions here http://askubuntu.com/a/124767/62969
<Rory> Karmahacker: replace "chromium-browser" with "firefox" or whatever
<Rory> Karmahacker: Hmm those are a little chromium-specific actually. Are you comfortable adapting that for Firefox?
<Karmahacker> Rory im not sure  ))
<Defai> Sakter. Chrome have some workarounds and troubles in webcam, try to search "chrome not see my webcam" or so. I have similar trouble ago. It is chrome issue, in Linux...
<Guest77522> im new here, jujst can watch you all chat'
<Guest77522> :D
<Defai> :)
<Karmahacker> Rory another story i need to do that with vnc   and user should be able to runn firefox with more than one process
<Defai> Firefox --help in commandline, to run another instance?
<Karmahacker> Defai  Firefox -p -no-remote
<Defai> Thank you!
<Rory> Karmahacker: http://rory.sh/kiosk_instructions.txt
<Karmahacker> Defai i might be wrong
<Rory> That could work, although it's quite a naive approach
<negev> hello, i have a dell XPS-13. ubuntu says there's a kernl security update, but if i install it all my dell drivers stop working and unity hangs (fun!).  can i restrict updates for a specific package to a specific repository?
<Rory> negev: Is this the laptop from Dell that ships with ubuntu?
<negev> Rory: yep
<Karmahacker> Rory Thank you
<sakter12> Defai, i see.... so it s a common issue?
<Rory> negev: Are you using the same Ubuntu installation it shipped with?
<sakter12> webcam and google-chrome in linux not working?
<Defai> Yes
<sakter12> damn
<black_angel> sakter12: it works good.
<negev> Rory: no, i had to reinstall 12.04 to get full disk encryption.  i then installed all the .debs from the dell support site and rolled the kernel back to their one in grub.cfg
<Tx0> #join #vnluser
<Defai> Work! It work
<Pici> Tx0: /join #channel
<Defai> But some interfaces or similar... Sometimes issues
<sakter12> black_angel, not for me it says "webcam not found" what steps did you take to make it work good
<black_angel> sakter12: does '/dev/video0' exist?
<Karmahacker> Rory i couldn't  get this link
<Rory> Karmahacker: this one? http://rory.sh/kiosk_instructions.txt might have typed it wrong sorry
<sakter12> black_angel,  yes
<Karmahacker> Rory yes
<sakter12> black_angel,  its blank i think. and "cat video0" says invalid argument.
<leguaani> Does anyone here know how the nvidia powermizer works? Or where should I ask?
<Rory> Karmahacker: I just copies and pasted that from my address bar, and it's definitely the right URL
<Rory> negev: That sounds complicated. The information from the Sputnik PPA says all the drivers and such have been integrated into the main kernel, so you might be having some other issues. Can you try running  a dist-upgrade and letting it install any new kernels?
<Karmahacker> Rory  i have no idea  ((
<negev> Rory: if  i do that it just installs the generic kernel from ubuntu.com, and then things break
<Rory> Karmahacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971285/
<whoever> hi all, I am on 1
<Rory> negev: That's my point; things shouldn't break
<black_angel> sakter12: it's ok, cause /dev/video0 is not a readable file, it's just a character special
<Karmahacker> Rory got it
<negev> Rory: well if i can just use a generic kernel from ubuntu.com why do dell provide the modified kernel?
<Rory> negev: So I'd like you to break it, and then we can diagnose what's broken
<Karmahacker> Rory network is bad sorry
<Rory> negev: Back in the day, the drivers weren't in the main kernel
<sakter12> black_angel, oh, so what do i do now?
<Rory> negev: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/sputnik-kernel
<negev> Rory: ok ill do that and come back in a bit
<negev> Rory: thanks
<black_angel> sakter12: what's the problem with you?
<black_angel> sakter12: can google-chrome run on your system?
<whoever> hi all, I am on 13.10 tring to find how to change the mouse posistion color (when you hit ctrl to find the mouse) how do i change the color from the redish color to another, I have looked in dconf-editor, but nothing there, can someone assist
<sakter12> black_angel, yes ubuntu 13.10
<negev> Rory: actually, just remembered if i use kernel 3.11 then i don't get two-finger scrolling in unity.  that's why i reverted to the 3.5 kernel dell provide on their support site
<sakter12> when i run this website http://auduno.github.io/headtrackr/examples/targets.html  it says "allow or deny" webcame
<sakter12> *webcam and when i hit allow the light turns on but then it says no camera found
<Rory> negev: My advice would probably be to install the latest stuff from dist-upgrade, and then fix any individual issues that arise from that
<sakter12> black_angel, does that website run for you and your webcam?
<dan__> check
<Pici> dan__: can we help you?
<kemjang> Thank you!
<black_angel> sakter12: i do not have a webcam.
<whoever> and there isn't anything in universal access either
<veke> is there a way from the installation to see a log of what's going on?
<veke> the installation seems to hang but without any log
<veke> I can't debug this
<shreezbot> I'm having problems with my machine randomly rebooting on me with no explanation.  I've looked in all of the log files in /var/logs such as syslog and kern.log, but none of them have anything that would indicate why the system rebooted
<hitsujiTMO> shreeram: is there curruption in the log files before the reboot?
<shreezbot> Doesn't seem to be
<STHGOM> I've seen a couple forums about it but I need someone to explain how to mount an .iso file in wine
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: is your system getting hot at all?
<STHGOM> man... there are a lot of people here...
<shreeram> Y u r asking me???
<STHGOM> if you know how then yes
<STHGOM> :D
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, I checked the system temp after the reboot, and it was hotter than usual (58 degrees), but it quickly dropped...
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, I don't know if the system got hot before or after the reboot though...
<hitsujiTMO> shreeram: lol, sorry, wrong ping
<sakter12> cd
<hitsujiTMO> shreeram: sudden reboots that don't get logged tend to be hardware related. Not enough power to a part, parts overheating, etc
<shreeram> Lol
<hitsujiTMO> shreeram: lol sorry again. silly tab
<shreeram> Its ok...
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, Yea, I'm afraid of the hardware issue.  Not sure how to begin troubleshooting that as I'm not really strong on hardware...
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: try lm-sensors https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto keep monitoring the temps
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: how often are the reboots?
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, Well, this time my uptime was at almost 6 days before the reboot.
<miguel> iguel
<miguel> miguel
<miguel> xgdnbnxfggbjchxhfdhhnghjhgkjhkhj
<miguel> google
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, Does lm-sensors keep a history of the CPU temp?
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: no, you'll have to watch it i'm afraid
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, It's ok, I can script it.  :D
<shreezbot> I wonder if sar keeps up with CPU temp
<xreal> Anyone with an idea? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21916764/fuse-loopback-device-in-openvz-container
<hitsujiTMO> xreal: this is #ubuntu support not debian support. try #debian
<xreal> hitsujiTMO: the problem is the same.
<hitsujiTMO> xreal: or openvz
<xreal> hitsujiTMO: it's not an OpenVZ problem.s
<hitsujiTMO> xreal: this channel is dedicated to #ubuntu support only. debian have their channel #debian . or for a more agnostic channel try: ##linux . we cannot support you here
<xreal> hitsujiTMO: it's not a dedicated debian, ubuntu or linux problem
<xreal> hitsujiTMO: read the website first, then you'll understand it
<hitsujiTMO> xreal: you are not using ubuntu. its not an ubuntu problem
<xreal> OMG... stupid ubuntu users
<sakter12> is there a way to convert audio files from the command line?
<whoever> need some help with an accessablity feature on 13.10 I am tring to change the mouse posision effect/color when you hit ctrl to locate the mouse , can someone assist
<ActionParsnip> sakter12: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> sakter12: your GUI apps are just GUIS ato CLI commands
<sakter12> ActionParsnip, ah so i still need to download sound converter app. was wondering if there was a unix command to
<black_angel> It's almost 12:00 PM, time to sleep.
<clynamen> I have a pcie intel wi-fi card connected via a cpci card reader.  I modprobed the driver (iwlwifi), still the card doesn't appear in iwlist neither in lspci
<clynamen> any clue about what could be missing?
<bonez2046> I am trying to configure my server with port forwarding to 22. I am running ubuntu 12.10. DHCP works consistently, but if I change my /etc/network/interfaces to  iface eth0 inet static
<bonez2046> then ifup -a give this error: root@fyrenice:/etc/network# ifup -a
<bonez2046> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<cypher-neo> clynamen, It's a card reader?
<bonez2046> Failed to bring up eth0.
<cypher-neo> clynamen, Does the card reader appear?
<clynamen> cypher-neo: Actually I don't know if this should be visible in some way. This is the card reader: http://www.men.de/products/02F212-.html#t=overview
<clynamen> The producer says that no driver are required for the reader itself
<bgarrett> #exit
<ActionParsnip> sakter12: mencoder is good, what are you converting from-to ?
<antifa> hi
<antifa> in order to install openoffice on ubuntu I need to purge liber office ?
<sakter12> ActionParsnip, .aif to .mp3 and apparently sc cant do that so trying mencoder
<sakter12> ActionParsnip, can it do .aif to .mp3?
<ActionParsnip> sakter12: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286535/how-to-convert-aif-audio-files-to-mp3
<cypher-neo> clynamen, My guess is that the card itself would show up in lspci if it is installed correctly.
<ABitPastOne>  Can someone recommend a good HTTP /HTTPS file downloader daemon / server. I'd like to turn an old computer into a file downloader. Torrent's is easy with deluge / transmission. But for some reason it hasn't been as easy to find something for simple HTTP downloader that has a client / server system preferably with WebUI of some sort
<clynamen> cypher-neo: k, thx
<antifa> how can I instal a program in a directory of my choosing ?
<Georwl> I have a problem with my front mic. it doesn't work and I don't know what to do. can anyone help?
<ABitPastOne>  Can someone recommend a good HTTP /HTTPS file downloader daemon / server. I'd like to turn an old computer into a file downloader. Torrent's is easy with deluge / transmission. But for some reason it hasn't been as easy to find something for simple HTTP downloader that has a client / server system preferably with WebUI of some sort
<Georwl> Soundcard: ALC892
<Gothi> Anyone able to help a total newbie who has no knowledge of using a terminal?
<dearcarr0t> maybe there is something wrong with your electronic
<OerHeks> Georwl, open terminal:  alsamixer # and select with F4 capture, and see if you can pop up a slide/unmute?
<dearcarr0t> OerHeks:
<LunatiK> Hello - I have a issue with setting up Squid proxy, I have put 'acl localnet src 192.168.42.0/24' in my config file, my private network is from eth1 (192.168.42.2) and apache serveur is on eth0 (10.12.12.254) - When I accesss to 10.12.12.254 squid didn't cache anything
<Georwl> OerHeks: Yes I can slide/unmute
<Georwl> however there was nothing unmuted
<yacc_> ABitPastOne: maybe because the topic is kind of problematic => so you want a webapp where you can enter http urls so that you can retrieve the contents via http later on?
<wrale> so, I'm seeing an issue on Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS 64-bit, where SR-IOV virtual functions don't appear as expected in 'ip link show'... Instead of getting the VF(s) below the PF(s), I get what appears to be additional PF(s).  Trying to configure them via 'ip link set DEV vf 0 mac aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff'  (or anything similar, appears to not work)
<webfox> Hello guys!
<wrale> it would seem that this is an expected behavior of late model kernels, but I cannot be sure.. i'm hoping someone can shed light on the issue
<gothaggis|work> hello, i use kerberos to connect to active directory, works great.  However I am trying to change my shell and i can't get it to work.  chsh results in 'user does not exist in /etc/passwd' which is of course correct...so how does one change shell using ad authentication?
<webfox> I got a Ubuntu Server running at a VM in Bridge mode and it is failing to fetch outside connection, like apt-get update. could someone help me to figure what could be the issue here please?
<Georwl> anyone know how to solve fron mic issues?!?
<Georwl> front microphone
<wrale> gothaggis: every time i've used kerberos, i've had users in /etc/passwd  or i've used sssd.. um..hmm.. oh yeah.. the /etc/shadow encrypted password field for kerberized users should be like '*Kerberized*', which locks the password, but not the account
<Vivekananda> hey veryone still stuck with the issue that my homescreen displays /home/user/ instead of /home/user/Desktop. What config files do I delete to reset this behaviour ?
<wrale> webfox, look at the libvirt docs on bridging.. those are excellent
<wrale> Vivekananda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44449/ubuntu-desktop-suddenly-points-to-home-folder
<Georwl> does anyone know howhow to make the fron microphone work?
<wrale> what version of ubuntu?
<Georwl> 12.04
<wrale> unity ?
<Georwl> no gnome
<wrale> ah..
<demophobia> How do I "zoom in" in gedit text editor?
<demophobia> I want to make the text larger to see some kanji more clearly
<demophobia> i can't seem to zoom in or increase text size
<demophobia> it seems a very simple thing to do
<wrale> demophobia: can't do it.. increasing text is only way
<demophobia> control + + doesn't work
<demophobia> how do i do that? i tried highlighting the text and going into preferences but it didn't work
<demophobia> had to click 'select'
<wrale> Georwl: sound output working?
<demophobia> is there no way to 'preview' the changes??
<aural__> When trying to install something using apt-get, it appears the archive.ubuntu.com address is being resolved as an ipv6 address and failing instead of ipv4.
<Georwl> wrale: Yes, sound output is working. Also the rear output and input ist working
<aural__> how can I configure system to use ipv4 addresses?
<Georwl> wrale: also the front putput is working
<wrale> Georwl: try alsamixer in a terminal
<wrale> see if that goes anywhere
<wrale> (hunch)
<Georwl> wrale:  Front is actevated. I disabled the automute function... everything seems fine
<wrale> aural__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346126/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu (then reboot)
<demophobia> wrale, thanks
<wrale> demophobia: np
<speaker1234> how do I prevent specific daemons from starting?
<speaker1234> 12.04 server
<wrale> speaker1234: google says: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<speaker1234> google says lots of thing but not that...
<wrale> :) times they are a changin'
<speaker1234> thanks for the pointer :-)
<wrale> np
 * wrale tries to build karma in order to get his question answered
 * wrale hands out purified water
<speaker1234> what is you Q. I probably missed it
<wrale>  I'm seeing an issue on Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS 64-bit, where SR-IOV virtual functions don't appear as expected in 'ip link show'... Instead of getting the VF(s) below the PF(s), I get what appears to be additional PF(s).  Trying to configure them via 'ip link set DEV vf 0 mac aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff'  (or anything similar, appears to not work)
<g9m29> hello all
<Georwl> wrale, whats your question?
<wrale> ^
<flan_suse> If the intel video driver is built in to the kernel, then why is there a separate package in the repos: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<wrale> how can i fix it?
<g9m29> I have a question about bug in ubuntu and I wonder if this is the place where I should ask
<wrale> flan_suse: kernel module?
<Hawkare> hi everybody!
<speaker1234> g9m29: ask the Q and if we don't know, we will say nothing :-)
<yeats> wrale: can you use fewer acronyms? SR-IOV? VFs? PFs?  also, your issue on the face of it sounds more appropriate for ##networking
<Zooklubba> Running 14.04. Steam isn't working.
<flan_suse> wrale: Yes.
<flan_suse> wrale: Not sure what the difference is.
<wrale> yeats: posted question there too, incidentally
<flan_suse> Does the version of the intel video driver depend on the package in the repos? or on the kernel version?
<g9m29> Can someone help me - When I open firefox in full screen there appears to be a sort of a white line over the tabs and I cannot fix that, It disappears when I click again on the top of the window but till then every new tab or old one being clicked get me this line
<yeats> g9m29: I've seen that before - I think it's a problem with Unity, but I don't know the solution - I just futzed with it until it stopped
<wrale> flan_suse: kernels ship with something called headers, which are kinda like metadata.. kernel modules are usually drivers or similar things which are compiled especially for that kernel.. they can be loaded and unloaded (see 'man modprobe')...
<Pici> wrale: you might want to try #ubuntu-server as well
<ActionParsnip> g9m29: can you give a screenshot of the issue please
<flan_suse> wrale: Ah okay.
<ActionParsnip> g9m29: use mageshack or similar to make a URL of the image
<g9m29> okay
<flan_suse> Thanks
<wrale> flan_suse: the kernel headers are required to do the compilation.. but the repos contained pre-(or ready)-baked modules + kernels
<wrale> (meaning headers aren't always required)
<flan_suse> wrale: And ppas will have "more updated" pre-made ones.
<flan_suse> Okay, makes sense.
<flan_suse> Playing around with my intel card.
<wrale> flan_suse: indeed, though not all ppa's are created equally
<flan_suse> wrale: Yeah, I read some horror stories. ;)
<wrale> Pici: thanks.. will do that
<Pici> left
<Pici> er
<Kyoku> Has anyone come across this PHP segmentation fault before http://hastebin.com/nociqowibo.rb ?  Looking for a way to resolve it.
<Zooklubba> So. Steam issue (ubuntu 14.04): .local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 755:  5712 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<Zooklubba> :(
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | Zooklubba
<ubottu> Zooklubba: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<wrale> Kyoku: no, but my guess is the version you're using is statically linked to something not there.. i would suggest upgrading php
<wrale> also: google zend
<Kyoku> wrale: yeah seems to be something missing, it's basically installed via apt-get install php5 or whatever the command was so it means the Ubuntu distribution is missing something
<hitsujiTMO> Kyoku: you'll have to talk to the PPA maintainer for support on that one
<ajoul> HOW to search recursively in a folder on all documents for a specific keyword?
<hitsujiTMO> Kyoku: you're using a ppa: php5-5.5
<lucido> herro
<wrale> Kyoku: try apt-get install zend*
<wrale> ah.. @ ppa
<wrale> yeah
<wrale> what he said
<lucido> I used grive to to syncronize a directory but it doesnt show up on my google drive in the browser
<Kyoku> wrale yikes there're thousands of things to install
<cuddylier> Anyone know why my Ubuntu Desktop USB just goes to a black screen upon boot?
<cuddylier> I used the USB installer recommended on Ubuntu's website
<wrale> how about zend-framework
<wrale> (instead)
<lucido> can someone explain how grive works?
<wrale> cuddlyier: do you have two monitors
<cuddylier> wrale: No, one
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Xuisce1> hi
<cuddylier> I've tried 3 Pcs and they all get the same issue
<Xuisce1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wrale> cool
<wrale> back to work :)
<aphor> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<aphor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO That requires me to actually be able to install Ubuntu in the first place
<aphor> Trusty Beta-1 features were supposed to be frozen yesterday. Does anyone know where the list is?
<cuddylier> When I boot from my Hard Drive for the first time it's just blank
<cuddylier> Black screen with flashing cursor
<cuddylier> So I can't even change boot params
<cuddylier> Or add boot options
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: no. add nomodeset to the grub of the installtion iso
<wrale> boot while repeatedly hitting the up key :)
<hitsujiTMO> use left-shift / esc
<cuddylier> hitsufiTMO: These are the folders I see: http://puu.sh/74Iep.png
<ajoul> What is an AS POWERFUL tool as NOTEPAD++ in Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: boot the usb, but hit left shift / esc to try and bring up grub as its booting?
<wrale> vim-enhanced :)
<fishcooker> is there any network manager for command line?
<CullenDM> ajoul: Sublime Text?
<OerHeks> editor
<cypher-neo> ajoul, kate, geany, vim, nano
<hitsujiTMO> ajoul: as powerful? erm, well thats kind of a long list. might be better to ask whats more powerful?
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: As in left shift or esc?
<cuddylier> Both do nothing
<cypher-neo> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<wrale> !protectron
<ajoul> cypher-neo I said as powerful I didn't say crappy
<CullenDM> ajoul: Define powerful.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: you're hitting either of them immediately after bootint the usb?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Yes
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: how did you create the iso? what tool?
<ajoul> CullenDM, many functionalities, such as searching in directories recursively for text, such as replacing with regex, such as .. what notepad++ does
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Universal USB Installer
<hitsujiTMO> ajoul: those listed do that. use sublime text tho. all the kool kids use it
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: As recommended here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<ajoul> hitsujiTMO, nano does that?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: try linux live usb creator or unetbootin instead
<hitsujiTMO> ajoul: lol, ok, maybe not nano
<wrale> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about protectron :)
<ubottu> wrale: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chaotix> hi.  I am using ubuntu 13.10, and am having the following error when i try to install or remove software now, whether in the command line or synaptic" i get an error:"E: musica: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" due to the fact that i tried to try a program called musica, which gave me errors when i tried installing it, and when i try to remove it now, i get that error, and when i try to i
<chaotix> nstall or update anything, or run the system update, this comes back
<chaotix> i do not know what to do
<cypher-neo> hitsujiTMO, nano does that
<jojoa1997> hi can anyone help me with this. I am going in circles. http://pastebin.com/MKGhUwcq
 * hitsujiTMO stands corrected
<ajoul> hitsujiTMO, Do you know any text editor that supports automatic code beautifier? Such as the Eclipse Feature?
<Watti> Help i  cant see " enable wifi " in my network settings please help !!!
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: you'd need to contact the PPA maintainer
<SuperLag> Any of you guys use Chrome as your default browser on Ubuntu? when you get an update, do you end up getting a duplicate Chrome icon in your Unity launcher? How do you keep that from happening??
<Watti> ????
<chaotix> actually, i am not getting the error for apt-get update, only when i try to uninstall musica, or install anything else
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: looks like you're using conflicting PPAs
<CullenDM> SuperLag: I never get duplicates, but that could just be me.
<jojoa1997> i didnt install any new ppas
<hitsujiTMO> ajoul: sublime-text
<jojoa1997> where can i see the ppas
<Watti>  Help i  cant see " enable wifi " in my network settings please help !!!
<CullenDM> Watti: What wireless card do you have?
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: ~git20140215.1020d893-0ubuntu0sarvatt~saucy_amd64 <- thats not an ubuntu version string
<ajoul> <hitsujiTMO>, thx a lot!
<SuperLag> CullenDM: it's happening to me on a fairly regular basis.
<Watti> I dont know ?? but it was working yesterday
<Watti> <CullenDM>
<jojoa1997> hitsujiTMO what is it
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: a PPA/custom deb version string
<jojoa1997> oh i think i foudn it
<jojoa1997> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3916761/+listing-archive-extra
<jojoa1997> how would i uninstall it?
<CullenDM> SuperLag: Odd. I will watch for it next time I get an update.
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | jojoa1997
<ubottu> jojoa1997: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Watti> <CullenDM>  please help !!!
<CullenDM> Watti: Have you updated your computer since then?
<Watti> No
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: be warned. purging xorg-edgers rarely brings your system back to a usable state
<CullenDM> Watti: Repeating your exclamation marks without giving me anymore information doesn't help me figure it out any faster.
<CullenDM> Watti: Have you done anything different with your computer since it worked last?
<Watti> <CullenDM> yes I tried to install some kali tools using sinaptic thats what i think the cause
<jojoa1997> hitsujiTMO how would i ppa purge it and then reinstall it
<chaotix> hello.  i have a package installed on my system called "musica".  it is a program i tried to install yesterday to try, but it does not work, and i want te remove it.  it is showing up as installed in synaptic, and anytime i try to install or remove any software, it tries to remove musica to no avail, and i get this error when trying to remove it in synaptic:  "E: musica: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error
<chaotix>  exit status 1"   i do not know how to get rid of this seemingly broken package..  please help!  thanks in advance  :)
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: ppa-purge will do that. but, xorg-edgers seems to change files outside of what gets purged and therefore breaks the rest of the system after a purge
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: on odd ocasision a ppa-purge does work. but i'd back everything up first
<Watti> <CullenDM> before i did that i my card was set in eth1 and not eth0
<Watti> CullenDM please help me to fix
<Rory> chaotix: Can you please run from a terminal this command: sudo apt-get purge musica
<OerHeks> chaotix, known issue, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/musica/+bug/1244293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244293 in musica (Ubuntu) "package did not install correctly." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Rory> chaotix: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Rory> Oh chaotix if it's a bug then see OerHeks link above
<chaotix> sure, Rory
<OerHeks> chaotix, please confirm this bugreport, so it will be higher in rank
<Rory> chaotix: Check the bug first
<chaotix> thanks, OerHeks i will take a look
<CullenDM> Watti: Did you try uninstalling kali tools?
<Watti> CullenDM> No
<chaotix> it seems there is no fix
<chaotix> :(
<jojoa1997> the problem was my computer shutdown while i was doing dist upgrade
<jojoa1997> is there a way to fix it
<CullenDM> Watti: Try that first.
<Watti> i will try it
<Rory> jojoa1997: shutdown during package installation? Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<hitsujiTMO> Watti: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Watti> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<gisli> names
<jojoa1997> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jojoa1997> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<jojoa1997> how do i get rid of the one not fully installed or removed
<CullenDM> Has anyone else tested the integrated menus in 14.04?
<chaotix> so the bug has been affecting people for 5 months, and the package was still in the software center for people to try, with no warning whatsoever
<OerHeks> CullenDM, the 14.04 beta support channel #ubuntu+1 have
<CullenDM> Yes, i figured that.
<hitsujiTMO> Watti: you need to upgrade. that version is EOL
<lng> Hi! I have removed unity to use Gnome Classic on the new setup, but now my laptop and connected monitor have the same picture. When I open System Settings / Displays, I see single monitor. How do I add another one?
<AlanBell> CullenDM: you have to have a fully updated 14.04 and turn it on in the appearances thing in system settings
<CullenDM> Oh, I know. I am already using it.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO I just tried linuxliveusb and same issue :(
<hitsujiTMO> AlanBell: CullenDM as has already been pointed out. all 14.04 related support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: and you cannot get access to grub?
<cuddylier> Nope, although ny hard drive seems to have virtual box on it, that isn't right is it?
<Rory> joako: Can you please show me the output of the command: sudo apt-get -f install
<Rory> joako: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Rory> Sorry joako
<Rory> People leaving... stealing tab complete focus :(
<watti> when i start ubuntu i get this message " unable to start firware 2" ???
<blazemore> watti: Does it prevent Ubuntu from starting?
<blazemore> watti: Or do you just see it as part of the bootup process, then everything is okay after that?
<watti>  <blazemore>  No but what does it mean ???
<blazemore> watti: Do you have firewire on your device?
<cuddylier> Why do the Ubuntu isos say AMD in their name?
<watti> <blazemore>  NO
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: amd created the current 64bit spec. intel licence it from amd
<blazemore> watti: Then don't worry about it
<blazemore> The "amd64" in the Ubuntu installation image filename is a common way to refer to all 64-bit processors (by both Intel and AMD) - It's called this for historical reasons around the invention of the architecture
<blazemore> watti: It likely means the kernel is trying to load a firewire module, but you don't have any firewire devices or something
<webfox> I've being getting this weird errors when I try to upgrade from my Ubuntu Servers and I thought it could be related to the region I was using to obtain the mirrors server and I've followed this website but still getting the same problem after all. Could someone help me figure what that could be please?
<OerHeks> Intel made an i64, but AMD64 was the first 32/64 bit multiarch cpu design
<webfox> ups, forget the website : http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main :P
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: edit sources.list   what region are you in now?
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: I just did that, removed my region to use main, and problem persists, besides my client machine works just fine with local repository.
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: did you rerun: sudo apt-get update ?
<utusan> webfox: could be lucid is EOL?
<r0b-> has anyone had issues using Yumi to create a multi boot USB and having Ubuntu fail to boot?
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: yes, got : Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: so you're still using the regional mirror and haven't changed it
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: let me test it again.
<chottu> i am using internet behind proxy server i am unable to clone repository form git and unable to checkout from svn  i observed i am unable to ping websites how shoul i configure then??
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: problem persists as : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9138696
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com' dns issues
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: what dns are you using?
<chottu> my institution uses 10.1.1.11 and 10.1.1.12
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: I haven't set a DNS.
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: you need a dns to resolve domain names. pastebin the contents of: /etc/resolv.conf
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: how do I set it, normally I use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 from Google.
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9138769
<bodhi_zazen> webfox: you can set one in networkmanager, in the ipv4 tab
<tmmunq> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<tmmunq> one per line
<hitsujiTMO> bodhi_zazen: he's using ubuntu server
<tmmunq> if you have a dynamic ip, your dhcp server should be setting this
<webfox> tmmunq: yes, I am using a DHCP server
<Blanco> re
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: then there's an issue with the dhcp server or the dns servers its supplying
<webfox> Where and how do I set the DNSs?
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: you need to set the dns in the dhcp server
<tmmunq> do you have control of that dhcp server?
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: why, it is not just the DNS which is missing?
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: dns is supplied by dhcp if you're using dhcp
<olegfusion> Hello!
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: I am afraid my router doesn't supplies :P
<bodhi_zazen> webfox: you can try one of these options - http://splatoperator.com/2013/03/the-easy-way-to-add-custom-dns-servers-in-ubuntu/
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: so its either supplying an invalid dns, or there's a problem with the dns server itself that its supplying
<hitsujiTMO> webfox: then pastebin: /etc/resolv.conf
<olegfusion> May anybody please help me? How can I run script (wine) just after desktop is loaded?
<olegfusion> at boot
<tmmunq> in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf, set option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2; -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<Kitty_> hello
<Kitty_> i need some help
<Kitty_> with my ubuntu gnome
<r0b-> whats up?
<Nostrada> testing testing.  What do you want ?
<bodhi_zazen> Kitty_: gnome-shell  or unity ?
<daftykins> Kitty_: please ask with detail on one line
<Kitty_> i cant install a web browser
<Kitty_> like opera or
<Kitty_> firefox
<SchrodingersScat> !enter | Kitty_
<ubottu> Kitty_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bodhi_zazen> Kitty_: error message ?
<Kitty_> how to instaak
<Kitty_> install web browser on my ubuntu gnome?
<Pici> Kitty_: open up software center, find a browser, press install.
<dersquisher> hm, my bumblebee broke all over sudden... possibly after the latest kernel release (12.04). It just complains "Invalid configuration: no driver configured."
<williamtdr> Hi. Having problems giving www-data root access for exec().
<Nostrada> Not to start a flamewar, but why did you pick Ubuntu over other distros ?
<r0b-> ive tried many distros but Ubuntu seems the easiest to setup
<CullenDM> The only problem that I have ubuntu is that I constantly find myself setting it up.
<bipul> Any Ubuntu lover here who love to listen my complain.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: I've triec everything, same issue :(
<cuddylier> tried*
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i have created a custom init.d script that i included to ubuntu services
<leeyaa> however on reboot it doesnt start
<leeyaa> doing/etc/init.d/{start,restart,stop} is working fine
<leeyaa> can anyone tell me how to check why it didnt start ?
<cong> sudo
<tomreyn> leeyaa: check permissions + ownership
<tomreyn> a common mistake is lack of +x
<leeyaa> tomreyn: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 888 Feb 21 19:12 /etc/init.d/hvpn
<leeyaa> if there was no x it wouldnt work when i do /etc/init.d/hvpn restart
<tomreyn> leeyaa: right, i missed you saying that.
<tomreyn> permissions + file ownership look good
<tomreyn> does it have a proper header?
<tomreyn> and have you set the runlevel symlinks?
<leeyaa> tomreyn: nvm resolv.conf was broken by the vpn
<leeyaa> hm, is there a way to run dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf without prompting for entry ?
<leeyaa> thats why it didnt star.t resolv.conf was replaced and it could not connect
<dyslectic-dingo> hi im trying to bild a rig for gaming, and just cant get heads or tails on what to do with graphic-drivers, witch ones to use and how to get them to work, its a jungle i cant seam to traverse
<dyslectic-dingo> and oh its a 64bits sys,
<bodhi_zazen> dyslectic-dingo: probably a slightly older card known to work with mir or wayland, some of the newer cards do not work so well with mir / wayland, sort of depends on what version of Ubuntu you want, google is your friend
<onca> my system would work great if I could just ignore the multitude of "system problem detected" windows that popup
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone.
<John_John_> i installed vim in 13.10 and now i don't know where the config file is or the installation directory.
<bonez2046> How to resolve this: RTNETLINK answers: File exists  Failed to bring up eth0
<jonbryan> ~/.vimrc
<ripthejacker> I have a Wifi USB adapter which can be used as a soft AP. The device came with a software that can be installed in windows. How can I do the same in Ubuntu?
<ripthejacker> The ad hoc hotspot from the ubuntu network manager doesn't work with newer android devices
<jonbryan> John_John_: should have went to /usr/bin
<webfox> hitsujiTMO: couldn't make DHCP server send a default DNS. There is no way to set a fix DNS?
<bodhi_zazen> John_John_: which vim , sudo updatedb ; locate vim
<shreezbot> In lm-sensors, what in the heck is AUXTIN?  Mine is reading a temp of 127 degrees...
<cylonfrack> I'm having a lot of problems with various system apps and resources crashing and experiencing problems which force them to close. Is there a system utility that can explore these problems and find fixes? I'm using 13.10 btw
<Guest40715> Hey the "enable wifi" textbox is messing HOW to bring it back ? and i cant see  eth1 when i type ifconfig ?? please help I am lost !!!!!
<jjavaholic_> could someone explain to me what this is : Modaliases: nvidia_304(pci:v000010DEd00000040sv*sd*bc03sc*i) and what it does?
<Olivier___> needs help!! to activate my wireless on my Dell Latitude D510
<Guest40715> the "enable wifi" textbox is messing HOW to bring it back ? and i cant see  eth1 when i type ifconfig ?? please help I am lost !!!!!
<mike__> Guest40715: sudo service networking restart
<morsnowski> df -h
<morsnowski> hmm
<jhutchins> Guest4818: You can also use sudo ifconfig -a to display cards that are known but not up.
<buree> I just installed ubuntu 12.4.4 after removing it to install windows 7, Now after installation I dont see any wifis...is this because i had installed wifi driving when in win7?
<jhutchins> buree: Probably not.
<jhutchins> buree: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<buree> jhutchins, I simply wanted ubuntu back so i booted the LTS CD and installed normally with the GUI, after i logged in, there were no wifis to choose from so i could get online
<bmxscott1993> help need amd catalyst control center to work with x1550 but it is not working but i'v tryed to aticonfig but still nothing i'v tryed this still nothing http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/126513#126513
<jhutchins> buree: You mean in the network-manager applet?
<buree> top right
<guest_________> enable wifi textbox is still messing i did typed  "sudo service networking restart" but ,:..
<buree> you usually click and there are nearby wifi signals
<jhutchins> Ah, that one.  There are multiple possibilities.
<guest_________> helppp
<buree> jhattara, I see, what might be one
<buree> it was working previiously
<jhutchins> It's possible that w7 shut the card off with a software switch.
<guest_________> HELP please
<buree> jhutchins, that sounds very likely
<buree> in my case
<jhutchins> guest_________: Be patient.  We're just fellow users, and many of us are doing something else as well.
<buree> i forgot how to check if its off
<jhutchins> !wfi
<jhutchins> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<buree> sweet!
<buree> thanks
<jhutchins> I'm afraid I haven't had any trouble with networking in recent ubuntu, so I'm a bit short on help.
<jhutchins> guest_________: You might look at the docs as well.
<buree> jhutchins, ever since 13.10 and 12.4.4LTS  had not probs untill i installed win7 and tried to go back
<guest_________> what might caused this problem i dont have time to read all that i need to fix it as soon as poss
<jhutchins> buree: You should be able to dual boot w7 and Ubuntu without serious issues.
<buree> really
<buree> jhutchins, i never looked into having both OS's
<jhutchins> It's been a pretty standard configuration for quite a while.
<bodhi_zazen> guest_________: well, start working through this guide and identify your hardware - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessPCMCIATroubleshooting
<jhutchins> buree: rfkill is the command I was trying to remember.  I think sudo rfkill -l
<prab> hi
<Cherir> hi :)
<buree> jhutchins, rfkill to unblock the wifi
<buree> you mean?
<buree> doesnt seem to be blocked lol  soft nor hard
<gesstt> I got this message when ubuntu start " unable to load firmware : -2    what does it mean ???
<gesstt> I got this message when ubuntu start " unable to load firmware : -2    what does it mean ???
<gesstt> ???
<bodhi_zazen> gesstt: is all your hardware working ?
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware
<jhutchins> buree: Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  WHat's the hardware like?  Multiple adapters?
<bodhi_zazen> gesstt: if so, you can probably ignore that message. If not, identify your problematic hardware, and be patient
<jhutchins> gesstt: The system was unable to load firmware.
<jhutchins> gesstt: If you keep changing your nick it's going to be harder for people to help you.  You also need to respond to what people tell you.
<gesstt> <jhutchins> your right , i guess i need to create an account
<buree> jhutchins, I am connected to the internet via ehternet, not sure if that interferes with trying to fix the wifi, I really think something changed when i installed the win7 and isntalled drivers
<jhutchins> gesstt: /msg nickserv help register
<jhutchins> buree: Ok, so you see the card with rfkill -l. Do you see it with iwconfig?
<jhutchins> buree: Are there entries for it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jhutchins> buree: What card is it?  Does dmesg | grep firmware show any complaints about not finding it?
<buree> jhutchins, http://pastebin.com/EWw4nW9i
<jhutchins> buree: No, you can have both a wired and a wifi connection at the same time.  THat's how a wifi access point works after all.
<buree> that?
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> buree: Could you use the ubuntu bin?  pastbin.com is blocked (for good reason).
<buree> really oh
<buree> ok
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: too much ascii porn? :P
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: spam, malware.
<jhutchins> I can bypass it, but I like to save my "annoy the authorities" cards for when I really need 'em.
<buree> jhutchins, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6972557/
<morsnowski> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<morsnowski> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jhutchins> buree: Ok, most likely the driver hasn't loaded.  You can probably see why in dmesg | less.  Does lspci show the device?
<jjavaholic> "debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a> screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.) debconf: falling> back to frontend: Readline" what is going wrong here?
<jhutchins> jjavaholic: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<buree> jhutchins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972569/ lspci yea my card is at the bottom rev 73
<jjavaholic> botched downgrade of libgtk-3.0
<jjavaholic> and try and install cinerella once I thought I was clear
<andrewjs18> how do you search a file without knowing what directory it's in?  will find filename work?
<MrHoppy> hello
<jhutchins> buree: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342934/qualcomm-atheros-ar8172-driver-fix-lenovo-g500s
<buree> im going to try to reinstall ubuntu as well lol
<SchrodingersScat> andrewjs18: check out the man page for find, something like find . -name "filename" would start from the current directory and find.
<jhutchins> buree: Don't know why it would have worked before but not now.  No, don't do a full reinstall for one driver.
<MrHoppy> how do i go about making ubuntu run faster?
<buree> alright thanks for the link
<buree> ill try
<AmbiguousOutlier> hello, my virt-manager keeps asking for a password, when it never used to, I can't work out what i've changed
<buree> it
<andrewjs18> SchrodingersScat, thanks
<jhutchins> buree: D'Oh, that's the ethernet, not the wifi.
<jhutchins> buree: Which kernel do you have?
<jhutchins> !kernels
<mihaila> hello , speak english ?
<mihaila> more speak romanian ?
<MrHoppy> salut
<mihaila> Salut hoppy :d
<MrHoppy> deci?
<jhutchins> buree: You may need the 3.13 kernel, and I'm not sure how to get that.
<buree> i just noticed it was ehternet jhutchins
<jhutchins> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<mihaila> Incepator ubuntu
<mihaila> :d
<mihaila> !ro
<buree> 3.12 and and 3.13 work best w my system
<buree> ive noticed jhutchins
<buree> im on 3.11 for 12.4.4
<buree> ill get 13.10 ubuntu
<buree> but i dont understand, 12.4.4 worked for mebefore
<buree> flawlessly
<jhutchins> buree: I don't know.  Maybe you had the newer kernel already?  Intel says it works with 3.10+
<Hivskiy> у
<jhutchins> buree: modprobe iwlwifi && iwconfig
<buree> damn
<buree> eth0   no wireless extensions  & lo no wireless extensions jhutchins
<apatheticshp> howdy
<jhutchins> So now we need to look at dmesg and see what it thinks is happening with that card.
<jhutchins> Shift-G to see the end of the text in less, g for beginning / to search forward, ? to search back.
<jjavaholic> what is going on here: "dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 34099 package 'nvidia-304':
<jjavaholic>  field name `v000010DEd000002E1sv*sd*bc03sc*i*,' must be followed by colon"
<buree> Ill be backsies lol idk whats up with this
<genii> jjavaholic: The file has been corrupted
<apatheticshp> I am installing ubuntu 12.04 on a dell R210 ii - the R210 has a PERC 4e with 2 1tb disks, the disks are configured as a RAID 1 in hardware.  the Ubuntu setup however still sees 2 disks and asks which i would like to install on.  am i missing something here?
<jjavaholic> how can I resolve this?
<webgen> hey guys i have a slight problem, i installed gnome-shell on 13.10... text menu shows up halfway and i generally have a feeling that it still has the color pallete/text size from the unity. how do i choose gnome theme??? thanks in advance
<yeats> apatheticshp: you probably have to install dmraid
<nandha> guys can i know how to install rpm package
<yeats> nandha: don't ;-)
<yeats> nandha: you should try to find a deb, or install from source
<jjavaholic> so I changed directory to /var/lib/dpkg/ and then moved ./status-old to ./status which cleared it up but I still have a problem with what must be the problem package cinelerra-cv
<nandha> thanks
<jjavaholic> "Errors were encountered while processing: cinelerra-cv E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<yeats> jjavaholic: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<jjavaholic> you mean sudo apt-get -f remove cinelerra-cv?
<yeats> jjavaholic: nope - literally what I typed before
<jjavaholic> and then I got this: http://pastebin.com/peTiYbhz
<apatheticshp> yeats - it's the ubuntu installation ... I can't install any additional packages until the initial install is done - but ... why would ubuntu see a hardware raid volume as 2 seperate disks?
<en1gma> i have a windows laptop that i hooked up an external usb hdd. it has a 415GB ntfs partition and a 46GB fat32. i think im gonna use unetbootin to put ubuntu (which flavor not known yet) on the 46GB but i dont want it to mess with my windows drives (AT ALL) the external i have disconnected most the time
<en1gma> how do i go about doing it so there is a swap partition and install partition in that same 46GB fat32
<en1gma> i dont care if there is a boot loader on that drive
<en1gma> but not on my windows drives
<mike__> en1gma: fat32 maxes out at 32gb not 46gb
<en1gma> crap it looks like it only wants to let me do it on the c:\ drive and that cant happen
<en1gma> no its ok to format that ext4 or w/e
<en1gma> that partition is fine to do w/e with
<en1gma> as long as i dont lose the data on the 415GB ntfs partition thats already there
<en1gma> unetbootin isnt letting me select that drive anyhow
<en1gma> hmm
<en1gma> looking for thumbstick and usb sd card
<en1gma> brb
<webgen> does anyone know why half of the text doesn't show up on menu items after i installed gnome?
<hochmeister> can someone help me with this upstart conf: http://pastebin.com/hXS525Ed ?? It's acting strangely. When the logger command in the pre-start stanza is commented, upstart says "Job failed to start". When uncommented I get a classpath related error.
<anon> how do I display user list on xchat-gnome
<anon> on ubuntu
<antifa> hello
<SAilorR> nvm figured it out
<anshulk> anon, ctrl + F7
<anshulk> or View -> User List
<anshulk> antifa, hello
<xubuntu_> hi all
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu_: hello
<xubuntu_> how can I format my ssd drive on live mode
<antifa> is there any posible way to install openoffice and libreoffice together ? on ubuntu 13.10
<Seveas> antifa: why would you want that? openoffice is pretty much dead, and libreoffice can do everything openoffice can.
<Seveas> xubuntu_: with the mkfs command
<xubuntu_> hmm
<antifa> cause I have nothing else to do and I was trying to do this :))
<user_> How can I put a windows iso on my usb?
<antifa> user_ unetbootin
<user_> antifa: heard the new unetbootin can't do it
<antifa> ?
<Seveas> antifa: well, your best shot would be to install from source. Get the build dependencies with sudo apt-get build-dep libreoffice and then do the ./configure/make/make install dance. Be sure to pick a PREFIX like /usr/local/openoffice so removing it is one rm -rf
<antifa> try runing power iso
<Seveas> user_: this channel is for ubuntu support try ##windows for windows support.
<antifa> thanks
<antifa> it sounds like a real head pain
<antifa> :))
<Seveas> antifa: it is. Also, openoffice takes rather long to compile. But you said you were bored :)
<xubuntu_> how to format drive so I can install xubuntu on it_
<mike__> user_: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download tool
<antifa> I already have OOo installed
<antifa> :)
<Seveas> xubuntu_: just start the installer, it'll do the formatting for you
<jhutchins> xubuntu_: The installer will format it for you.
<user_> I'm getting a "configuring grub-pc" package configuration prompt in my terminal, what does it want? Could this screw up grub?
<xubuntu_> no, it wont, it lets some crap in there and it wont start, there was error in my previous debian and it is there still somehow...
<xubuntu_> i would use gparted, but it does not seem to let me run in live/xubuntu
<jhutchins> user_: Is it asking a question or telling you it's configuring?
<jhutchins> user_: What were you doing when you got that message?
<user_> jhutchins: It first appeared when I installed a package called winusb
<user_> It says "the grub-pc package is being upgraded"
<antifa> donno if live cds have gparted installed
<xubuntu_> how i go to root in live xubuntu
<antifa> sudo
<webfox> How can I test a network connection on Ubuntu Server?
<user_> Should I install grub on all my devices?
<tomreyn> webfox: outbound, inbound, tcp, udp, something else? what's the goal?
<user_> do I put it on /dev/sda or /dev/sda2?
<Seveas> webfox: nc is a useful tool for testing network connectivity. tcpdump can be useful for troubleshooting
<mike__> user_: i put mine on sda
<webfox> tomreyn: the server down't seems to be receiving packages from outside.
<user_> mike__: ok did that. lol if my laptop doesn't start...
<Beldar> xubuntu_, This a computer that is uefi, maybe had W8 a gpt partitioning setup?
<mike__> user_: you know who to blame?
<webfox> I was guessing it was a DNS issue but I already tested it and doesn't change anything.
<tomreyn> user_: in most configurations installing it to the MBR  (so to /dev/sda + if you have, other disks like sdb, sdc ...) is sufficient
<tomreyn> webfox: how is the outside something connecting to it?
<webfox> tomreyn: yes, by ssh
<webfox> tomreyn: but it can't even ping a URL
<tomreyn> webfox: URLs are just descriptions of locations, you cannot "ping an URL"
<webfox> tomreyn: if I ping URL it fails but if I ping an IP it works. So it should be a DNS issue.
<tomreyn> webfox: maybe by "ping URL" you mean running ping on a hostname?
<webfox> tomreyn: I can ping google.com for example, no?
<Beldar> antifa, If someone asks or root in any OS here get some context why before just answering, they may be on the wrong track.
<mike__> webfox: nameserver needs to be set in resolv.conf?
<Beldar> for*
<tomreyn> webfox: "google.com" is a hostname, also "www.google.com", but "http://www.google.com/ubuntu" is a URL
<webfox> mike__: resolv.conf is not a static file.
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/peTiYbhz
<tomreyn> webfox: so, yes, sounds like it can be an issue with your domains' authoritative DNS
<webfox> tomreyn: if I ping google.com it fails but when I ping 77.135.110.29 (google IP) it works.
<Cherir> hi all i'm new on ubuntu , i want to install  my nvidia GT 610 drivers ( i have  Cd but i think it's just for windows ) So how can i install my driver . ///last time i install them on kali i have a problem " black screen " so i switched to ubuntu ///
<tomreyn> webfox: ...or with the DNS client configuration on the system you are using to connect to your server
<webfox> tomreyn: how do you think I could check and solve it?
<Beldar> Cherir, There is an additional drivers option best place to start.
<tomreyn> webfox: from where to where are you trying to connect? and where does resolving google.com fail?
<Cherir> yes i see the  additional drivers  but there are 5 which on of them ?
<webfox> tomreyn: I have a Ubuntu 13.10 Server running inside a VM as client of a Ubuntu 13.10 host.
<webfox> tomreyn: and the client server is failing.
<iknowalittle> webfox: just jumping in here, but it looks like your dns isn't working.
<jhutchins> webfox: resolv.conf is not a static file, but whether it has valid content usually determines whether dns works.
<Lunar_Lander> hello, earlier on I restarted my PC and ubuntu froze on login, then I did a hard reset and got the message "system running in low-graphics mode", another hard reset, then I got the recovery mode selection screen, but the keyboard didn't work at all, third reset, I could boot and got a message saying "MMIO" or something
<Lunar_Lander> now everything works again
<jhutchins> webfox: The contents of nsswitch determine how hosts are determined, but the defaults are usuallly correct.
<Lunar_Lander> is this something grave?
<jhutchins> webfox: How is your networking configured?  Does it use DHCP?
<Beldar> Cherir, Use nicks here you can tab complete them, and detail what you see, for example in the additional drivers.
<webfox> jhutchins: right. But where do I have to ove in order to set a DNS other then resolv.conf?
<jhutchins> webfox: It depends.  Is the configuration static or DHCP?
<Cherir> beldar  can i send you a screenshot ?
<tomreyn> webfox: okay, let me try to get this right: you have a desktop computer running ubuntu 13.10, it runs some virtualization software, and so your desktop computer is a virtualization host. one of the guests (VMs) is a ubuntu 13.10 server. you are trying to connect from your desktop to this VM (the ubuntu 13.10 server), and it fails with a TCP connect timeout. is this correct?
<webfox> jhutchins: yes, it uses DHCP and I set it to distribute DNS and set it to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4. It showed at resolv.conf as nameserver 8.8.8.8 and nameserver 8.8.4.4 but nothing else changed.
<jhutchins> webfox:  http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Beldar> Cherir, I'm not a nvidia user so others will be better help, in general you want to use the ubuntu repos drivers, make a image for the channel yes as part of your query for assistance.
<antifa> sory
<jhutchins> webfox: Ok, so you say resolv.conf is valid, can you ping those two addresses?
<Cherir> beldar ok thnx :)
<Beldar> Cherir, My help was to get you orientated for easy help.
<jhutchins> webfox: does host google.com return an address?
<webfox> tomreyn: not really. Almost there. I can connect from whatever BUT from inside the server it fails to translate DNSs.
<adie> I broke my video drivers and i'm not sure what to do about it! no matter what I do, it boots in low-graphics recovery mode, but I can enable any of my nvidia drivers via jockey-text, start lightdm, and it works just fine. I've already remove/purged all drivers and reinstalled them, reinstalled lightdm, but no dice
<webfox> jhutchins: I guess not. I am doing it really because I need a update of apt-get and it failed.
<tomreyn> webfox: so from inside of the ubuntu server VM you are trying to conect to a remote location and this fails with a name lookup error, correct?
<webfox> tomreyn: exactly!
<tomreyn> webfox: can you connect to that remote location by ip address?
<webfox> tomreyn: do you mean connect the server via ssh for example?
<tomreyn> webfox: you said you are trying to setup an ssh connection, so yes, i guess so.
<okee_> I want to create a new configuration file for my network using " isc-dhcp-server " , but i dont know how to move the default configuration file to a different name ???
<webfox> tomreyn: yes, I can connect to it from client/host
<yeats> apatheticshp: sorry - stepped away - did you figure it out?  and btw, you *can* install dmraid from within the installer environment
<tomreyn> webfox: what is "it" and what is "client/host"?
<iknowalittle> I have a ubuntu 12.10 server(actually a host with multiple 12.10 vms as well) that I want to upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out. I've read the upgrade path will be supported, can someone confirm this?
<okee_> can anyone help me ??
<yeats> iknowalittle: yes, LTS to LTS is supported
<yeats> iknowalittle: wait - 12.10?
<OerHeks> iknowalittle, 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<yeats> iknowalittle: sorry - yeah OerHeks is right - wasn't reading closely
<webfox> I just changed my router to Set DNS Manually with Google DNS and resolv.conf has nameserver 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 but still failing to ping google.com and it somehow blocked external ssh connections.
<jhutchins> okee_: Which default configuration file?
<yeats> okee_: 'mv file filewithnewname'
<wawowe> okee_: edit the init file in /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server and change the command to dhcpd -c "your new conf"
<wawowe> okee_: just the part after -c
<jhutchins> wawowe: No.
<iknowalittle> oerheks: 13.04 won't be supported anymore
<jhutchins> wawowe: There are good reasons for retaining the standard configuration file name and location.
<vicz> hey im thinking about installing ubunut on a new lenovo T440s, does anyone know if i can use wubi with either windows 8 or 7?
<wawowe> jhutchins: why not? i know it won't stay like that if there's an upgrade but otherwise the best way to do it would be a link
<jhutchins> okee_: I would copy the current file to a new name/location and then edit the original to suit.  That will preserve comments and explanations in the default file.
<webfox> The log of sudo apt-get update is here : http://pastebin.com/jWaPd750
<wawowe> okee_: jhutchins: cp old-conf old-conf.bak; rm old-conf && ln -s new-conf old-conf
<jhutchins> wawowe: init files are not meant to be messed with.  If anything, they may have option files that can be used to pass options to the daemons, but it is best to stick as close to the defaults as possible,
<iknowalittle> OerHeks: 13.04 support ends before 14.04
<jhutchins> wawowe: That way in five years when you go back to work on the server again, you don't have to spend three hours figuring out what you did.
<wawowe> jhutchins: how's my revision
<OerHeks> iknowalittle, then you would need to do a fresh install
<apatheticshp> yeats - no i haven't figured it out - still a little baffled why linux wouldn't see a hardware raid volume
<wawowe> jhutchins: true, good point
<OerHeks> iknowalittle, i would not risk upgrading VM's at all and do them fresh too.
<yeats> apatheticshp: you're installing ubuntu desktop, yes?
<apatheticshp> server
<yeats> apatheticshp: hmm - then it should see the RAID okay
<jhutchins> wawowe: I waste many hours following up after an admin who liked to obfuscate things.  I have become pretty good at forensic administration.
<yeats> apatheticshp: you might check /var/log/dmesg for messages about that
<basichash> How do I format my usb using terminal?
<jhutchins> basichash: For what use?
<iknowalittle> OerHeks: are you saying this because you know it? Or because you're assuming? this happened because of the oddity of the change of support length. 12.10 is supported until after 14.04 comes out, 13.04 isn't
<yeats> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<iknowalittle> OerHeks: They are just personal vm's(ubuntu server) and I really don't feel like rebuilding them, there is a bunch
<jhutchins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<iknowalittle> OerHeks:(if I don't need to)
<OerHeks> iknowalittle, support as in update support, this wiki does not mention 12.10-14.04 lts > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yeats> iknowalittle: you wouldn't have to rebuild them
<basichash> jhutchins: for a general system usb, both linux/windows
<wawowe> jhutchins: this obfuscation could be an easy thing to figure out with ps. but you're right, in a large environment, it's best to stick to standard
<OerHeks> seems like a death path 12.10
<jhutchins> basichash: You'll want to keep it in whatever format it came with, probably FAT32 or NTFS.
<iknowalittle> OerHeks: 14.04 isn't out yet, so no upgrades to it are mentioned yet
<iknowalittle> yeats: I wouldn't have to rebuild them?
<yeats> iknowalittle: using kvm for virtualizing?
<wawowe> okee_: anyway, hope that helped
<webfox> why does normally the server nameserver has the router IP and if I define this IP to be Google DNS it blocks the external communication?
<iknowalittle> yeats: yes
<basichash> jhutchins: do you know the command?
<jpds> webfox: Because your firewall is likely blocking Google's DNS servers?
<iknowalittle> yeats: that's actually why I'm on an odd distro, I wanted/needed some feature 12.04 didn't have
<iknowalittle> yeats: I meant version, not distro :)
<webfox> jpds: ubuntu Client has a firewall?
<jpds> webfox: No, but your router probably has one.
<webfox> Ubuntu*
<jhutchins> basichash: I know several.  What format is it now?
<yeats> iknowalittle: you can use 'virsh dumpxml <domainname>' for each machine, then just back up the images in /var/lib/libvirt/images somewhere along with the xml files
<webfox> jpds: but it would be only blocking one system.
<yeats> iknowalittle: then just move the images back into place on the reinstalled server, and do 'virsh define <domainname.xml>' for each machine
<basichash> jhutchins: fat32
<yeats> iknowalittle: there are probably other ways too, but that's one I've used
<jhutchins> basichash: I would leave it that way.
<apatheticshp> yeats is this because it's probabbly an HBA instead of true HW raid?
<iknowalittle> yeats: Oh ya, that wouldn't be super hard. I have passthrough devices and such that I would have to play with as well. Arrays. All the good stuff(I hate migrating mdadm arrays). That is why an inplace upgrade would be nice.
<yeats> iknowalittle: ok
<basichash> jhutchins: ok thanks
<wawowe> basichash: if you want to format it fat32, mkfs.vfat /dev/"your usb device"
<jhutchins> basichash: If you need to reformat it for some reason, see  man mkfs.msdos
<webfox> jpds: no, my router firewall is off.
<genii> wawowe: With -F32
<yeats> apatheticshp: if it's not hardware raid, then you should be able to setup md raid
<wawowe> genii: is f16 default?
<yeats> apatheticshp: but until you do, ubuntu will just see the component drives
<jhutchins> basichash: Linux works well with Windows filesystems, Windows works only with Windows filesystems, so leaving it as-is is the best for Windows and will work just fine for Linux.
<genii> wawowe: It *should* use whatever's appropriate for the media size. But if you specifically want fat32 no matter the media, it's the -F32 to specify
<jhutchins> Again,  man mkfs.msdos
<jhutchins> All is explained.
<genii> Heh... "all will be revealed!"
<apatheticshp> ext2ifs for windows
<belkinsa> Is there a way to get global settings for Network Tablets such as GfxTablet?
<nicferrier> can I ask an lxc question here? I've got lxc working nicely on my ubuntu 13 laptop... but a debian guest doesn't get a dhcp address. it just times out. ubuntu guests seem to work ok so the lxc bridge is set up correctly. anyone seen this problem?
<yeats> nicferrier: sounds like a #debian issue
<nicferrier> yeats: ok. I'm not sure. I was pretty surprised.
<nicferrier> it's hard to debug... not sure if I can see network traffic on the host bridge from the guest
<yeats> \
<nicferrier> lxc-list --fancy shows no ip address for the debian guest. which makes sense. just not sure why it's dhcp is failing.
<nicferrier> there's a an interface been created for the guest on the host as well.
<okee_> when i run this command to specify the interface using this command i get this  " No command 'dhcpd3' found, did you mean:  Command 'dhcpd' from package 'isc-dhcp-server-ldap' (universe)  Command 'dhcpd' from package 'isc-dhcp-server' (main)  Command 'dhcpcd3' from package 'dhcpcd' (universe) dhcpd3: command not found "  ?
<belkinsa> Is there a way to get global settings for Network Tablets such as GfxTablet?  Sorry for the repost.
<okee_>  this is the command  ==> dhcpd3 -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid wlan0
<HTSjanedoe> Hello team.
<okee_> any idea how to fix it ??
<okee_> when i run this command to specify the interface using this dhcpd3 -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid wlan0 command  i get this  " No command 'dhcpd3' found, did you mean:  Command 'dhcpd' from package 'isc-dhcp-server-ldap' (universe)  Command 'dhcpd' from package 'isc-dhcp-server' (main)  Command 'dhcpcd3' from package 'dhcpcd' (universe) dhcpd3: command not found "  ?
<tomreyn> okee_: you probably want to run /usr/sbin/dhcpd from the isc-dhcp-server package
<tomreyn> what are you trying to do anyways?
<okee_>  <tomreyn> and how to do that ??
<GivenToCode> is it possible to write a script in /etc/init.d to start a service in /etc/init?
<tomreyn> okee_: you install that package, then, in your commandline, replace all occurrences of "dhcpd3" by "/usr/sbin/dhcpd"
<GivenToCode> basically i am trying to modify an existing /etc/init.d/foo to call 'start my_service' but it appears from syslog my /etc/init.d/foo just keeps getting called over and over again
<nicferrier> hum. I can even see the dhcp traffic arriving on the interface
<okee_> <tomreyn> what package ??? i have already installed it
<genii> GivenToCode: Although it might be possible there's already a  script in /etc/init which calls all the old sysvinit scripts in /etc/init.d
<tomreyn> okee_: then skip this step and just run the modified command
<genii> GivenToCode: So what will happen: the /etc/init script you want to run will get run at boot before the sysvinit ones get run from the upstart dir. Then the sysvinit one will get called and run again the script which was already run
<okee_> <tomreyn> the command is dhcpd3 -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid wlan0 so it would be " /usr/sbin/dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid wlan0 ?? right ???
<GivenToCode> genii, i dont have my /etc/init script configured to run at boot
<tomreyn> okee_: yes, i was wrong when i said "all occurences", what you got now looks like what you want
<genii> GivenToCode: If it's -x then how is the init.d one going to run it?
<tomreyn> okee_: (but then i don't really know what you want)
<okee_> <tomreyn>   i get this  " Can't open /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied "
<GivenToCode> genii, -x? in my init.d script i added 'start my_service' where i have /etc/init/my_service.conf
<iknowalittle> okee_: sudo
<genii> GivenToCode: Can you please pastebin both your /etc/init and /etc/init.d scripts? This way we can study the issue
<okee_> <iknowalittle> same problem
<Cherir> hi , i just installed steam , and cs 1.6  ( not with wine )  but it crash  !! ?
<iknowalittle> okee_: is that file in /etc/dhcp/
<iknowalittle> okee: please use the name format start of message format I'm using, it highlights your message to whoever you're speaking to
<tomreyn> okee_: i'll refrain from providing more support unless i have a clear idea of what you're trying to do, since at this point it's more likely you're doing something wrong than succeeding in what you are trying to achieve.
<iknowalittle> okee_: tomryn probably has a point :)
<iknowalittle> okee_: good luck
<Jordan_U> Cherir: What graphics card and driver are you using?
<Cherir> Jordan_U Nvidia GT 610
<okee_> <iknowalittle> I never used DHCP in ubuntu before I only want to undrestand how it works cause am stying network this year
<duckspeaker> when doing a sudo service php5-fpm restart I get a [fail] with no explanation. php5-fpm log doesn't show anything. is there another error log I can check?
<duckspeaker> trying to not have to comment everything out in the php5-fpm config and then gradually uncomment stuff
<Jordan_U> Cherir: And you're using the proprietary drivers?
<mark__> Rory: hey you around?
<GivenToCode> genii, https://gist.github.com/danbeaulieu/a4f4196188ac81189260
<negev> anyone here using an xps-13 that shipped with ubuntu?
<GivenToCode> in my env USE_DOCKER=1 so that code path is being executed
<GivenToCode> and i can tell from logging i inserted
<user_> Why does writing to a usb slow down so much near the end?
<Cherir> <Jordan_U>  i sent you a screen shoot "
<user_> WHY?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Cherir
<ubottu> Cherir: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Cherir> ok
<HTSjanedoe> Using Irssi is there way to filter the list results?
<Pici> HTSjanedoe: don't use /list on freenode, use alis.
<Pici> !alis | HTSjanedoe
<ubottu> HTSjanedoe: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Cherir> http://imagebin.org/294896
<negev> i have a dell xps-13 which i think has a synaptics touchpad.  the touchpad is working but i have no multitouch. trying to run synclient from the commandline says no synaptics drivers are loaded.  anyone have any ideas?
<negev> is there a way i can see what driver the trackpad is using?
<HTSjanedoe> I did not know that, i will do some researchb=)
<Cherir> Jordan_U ubottu http://imagebin.org/294896
<GivenToCode> ah i got it
<Jordan_U> Cherir: You're not using the proprietary driver then. Unfortunately, for gaming on Nvidia graphics cards you'll want to use the proprietary driver instead.
<Cherir> which one i'll chose ? the 1st ?
<Cherir> Jordan_U which one i'll chose ? the 1st ?
<negev> does anyone know how to get multitouch working on a dell xps-13?
<negev> it worked on the 3.5 kernel but after upgrading to 3.11 it doesn't wanna know
<Jordan_U> Cherir: I'm not sure, but I would try nvidia-304 first.
<jeremi> ice video about: how connect with ssh via TOR network...high anonymously  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRH1etWcbqA
<quants> can anybody point me in the direction of an idiots guide to SSH?
<Jordan_U> !ssh | quants
<ubottu> quants: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Gallomimia> hi. is anyone able to suggest to my why steam seems to tweak something in my system and then no longer run or start up properly? i usually need a reboot to fix it. hasn't been this bad in a long time
<HTSjanedoe> Is there some where I can learn about the alias service?
<Gallomimia> ubuntu 13.10 with kernel 3.12 amd gpu
<John_John_> how to install node.js ? i have downloaded and extracted .tar in a folder. now what ?
<Gallomimia> HTSjanedoe: alias is a feature of bash. the linux command line is a book you can download for free which has very informative lessons on it
<quants> Jordan_U ubottu thanks
<Jordan_U> quants: You're welcome. Note that ubottu is just a bot :)
<Rory> ubottu is not *just* a bot :(
<ubottu> Rory: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HTSjanedoe> Ok I thought it was IRC command
<quants> Jordan_U oops, Note im also an Idiot lol
<Gallomimia> alias from irc? uh.... not sure about that. certainly not on topic in #ubuntu
<Seveas> HTSjanedoe: I think you mean 'alis'
<Seveas> HTSjanedoe: and to learn more about alis just /msg alis help
<Gallomimia> a quick google search shows me that alias's are a feature of mirc
<Gallomimia> in the same way that they're a feature of bash.
<raub> If I want to use the ntp provided by dhcp, do I first need to comment out the ones in ntp.conf?
<hoihe> .
<raub> hoihe: ;
<hoihe> Somehow.. I turned my ubuntu screen into a black background with an awkward mouse pointer after pressing some buttons...
<hoihe> Ouch
<raub> hoihe: like a console or ?
<hoihe> Sort of like a console, yes. Had to restart to get out of it with my knowledge.
<hoihe> Was playing NWN2 with Wine when it happened...
<hoihe> Did it before..
<Seveas> raub: you shouldn't need to. The dhcp hook for ntp should update at least /etc/default/ntp for you iirc
<raub> Maybe you pressed crtl-alt-F1?
<raub> Seveas: I did fgrep server /ntp.conf and it shows the default ones.
<raub> The dhclient.leases files does show the ntp servers provided by dhcp
<raub> Seveas: and dhclient.conf has ntp-servers in its request
<raub> It just feels like it does not like my ntp servers
<negev> is 12.04.04 just a newer version of 12.04?  why are there no other point releases in between on the mirror sites?
<raub> negev: yes
<raub> a lot of times the mirrors only put out the latest
<raub> which in this case is 12.04.04
<guntbert> negev: only the latest one is needed
<raub> Disk space and all of that
<negev> so if i install 12.04 presumably i can then just dist-upgrade to 12.04.04??
<raub> negev: if your install iso is pre 12.04.04, yet
<raub> s/yes/yes/
<negev> cool
<negev> s/\?\?/\?  ;)
<guntbert> negev: you can install 12.04.4 directly too
<negev> yeah its just that i'm generating a dell recovery iso and i think it specifically wants 12.04
<raub> I suck in regex
<raub> negev: if you go and dl the iso, chances are ti wil be 12.04.04
<negev> 12.04 and 12.04.04 were available
<Jordan_U> negev: How are you generating a Dell recovery iso?
<raub> the dell box will try to care less but fail
<negev> i got 12.04 just to be safe
<negev> using a dell recovery iso generator tool from dell :)
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<negev> actually i think it will just write it straight to the flash stick
<raub> negev: that is what I would do
<rufsketch1> How do I go about setting usb disks to mount automatically when plugged in regardless of user action?
<raub> and then, if you feel bored, make a menu in the stick so you can select the install iso you want to use
<rufsketch1> given that I don't know in advance what model the usb disk will be
<BlessJah> hi
<raub> rufsketch1: if you are talking about the ubuntu desktop, it should try to mount it automagically
<BlessJah> where can i read reliable libreoffice vs openoffice comparision?
<rufsketch1> raub, I am not talking about the desktop.
<BlessJah> or, which one support ms office format better?
<raub> rufsketch1: I guess it sdepends on what you want to do, but bottom line is if desktop can do, there is nothing stopping you from automounting usb media
<raub> rufsketch1: I do not know how to enable that in ubuntu off the top of my head, only in Solaris. Which is why I mentioned the desktop as reference (to steal configs from;)
<Jordan_U> BlessJah: Unfortunately there isn't really any catagory where one is clearly better than the other.
<Beldar> BlessJah, " where can i read reliable libreoffice vs openoffice comparision?" Not a ubuntu issue, second question to many variables to answer exact.
<Jordan_U> BlessJah: Libreoffice comes with Ubuntu, so from a support perspective it has that clear advantage.
<rufsketch1> raub, I believe the desktop doesn't automagically mount until you actually click on the device
<BlessJah> Jordan_U: i'm choosing for environment with mix of distros, so it'll be painful sometimes anyway
<raub> BlessJah: everyone is biased. From what I understood, libreoffice originally came from openoffice because of licensing or copyright issues with oracle
<raub> kinda like mongodb vs mysql
<raub> or is it mariadb?
<BlessJah> all google returns are posts written shortly after LO forked from OO
<Jordan_U> BlessJah: Go with Libreoffice because its website is cooler :)
<raub> rufsketch1: a quick and dirty solution is to monitor dmesg and then do some mounting
<BlessJah> yep
<raub> But, unfortunately, no clown sex
<Jordan_U> !language | raub
<ubottu> raub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BlessJah> Jordan_U: that's what management likes
<BlessJah> charts, presentations and colors
<BlessJah> thanks
<raub> Well, lemme try my ntp theroy then
<Texas> am i connected
<trijntje> Texas: yes
<raub> nope. Still ignoring the ntp provided by dhcp
<Texas> I am having a slight issue. I recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, and I cannot figure out how to connect to the internet. I probably do not have the drivers for my wlan card, but I should be able to just instert an ethernet cable from my router and look for the drive, but nothing happens when I do this. The internet is still unavailable. I have looked through forum after forum..
<raub> So, out of 4 OS (ok, 2 of them are linux  distros), only centos is paying attention
<raub> Texas: I only know how to help using command line
<Texas> Im in terminal already, tell me what to do
<raub> look in dmesg for the names of your ethenet and wireless cards
<raub> Just to know if OS found them
<raub> lscpi might show them too
<raub> Also, chances are you are running network manager
<TJ-> Texas: "lspci -knn | egrep -A3 'net|wire'
<raub> TJ-: thank you!
<TJ-> Texas: a slightly better version, will catch more "lspci -knn | egrep -iA2 'net|wire'
<Texas> the marks around net|wire are the back ticks correct
<Texas> ?
<yeticry> how to download ubuntu 14.04 beta?
<trijntje> !+1
<TJ-> Texas: to check if network-manager is installed: "apt-cach policy network-manager"
<yeticry> i can't found any link on offcial website.
<TJ-> Texas: no, single-quotes
<bodhi_zazen> yeticry: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Texas> im showing broadcom devices
<Texas> which i should be
<yeticry> xubuntu have daily-live version too?
<TJ-> Can you copy that output to a USB stick and then pastebin it for us? The detail is very important, tells us the exact device
<BlueProtoman> Why is my init process eating up so much CPU time in kernel space?
<BlueProtoman> It's been doing so consistently for the past five minutes or so.  Literally more time is spent in the kernel than in user mode.
<Texas> can i paste it here?
<Seveas> !pastebin | Texas
<ubottu> Texas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bodhi_zazen> yeticry: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ - and they have a new tool, google ;)
<raub> bodhi_zazen: lmgify ?
<SchrodingersScat> !google | bodhi_zazen
<ubottu> bodhi_zazen: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jje> Results for | bodhi_zazen on Google:
<jje> --
<Texas> here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6973569/
<raub> To use /etc/ntp.conf.dhcp can I just touch it and it will be populated?
<Runemoro> Hi, I'm having a bug with tmux... Whenever I select text(in mouse select mode) in a window pane  a base 64 encoding of the text appears in the window pane to the right... This is extremely annoying, how can I fix it?
<Seveas> !google | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jje> Results for | ubuntu on Google:
<jje> --
<Seveas> !ops | rogue bot named jje
<ubottu> rogue bot named jje: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Icehawk78> I'm having an issue connecting my TV to my desktop. I've got a radeon card and am using open source drivers, but when my computer starts to load Ubuntu, it only shows a black screen (the bios displays without issue, though). Connecting a different monitor over DVI (rather than HDMI) works, though. Any suggestions?
<Texas> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6973569/
<Beldar> Icehawk78, Try a nomodeset boot than from that low graphics mode get the desktop drivers set.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Icehawk78
<ubottu> Icehawk78: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<raub> Texas: does this help any? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115659
<Icehawk78> Beldar: I've tried adding nomodeset to the kernel, which does display, but I'm unsure of how to get the Radeon drivers to load afterwards
<TJ-> Texas: "ifconfig -a" ... does that report any interfaces? If so, can you do the same again (pastebin) please?
<en1gma> i just installed 13.06 ubuntu desktop. i thought they were switching that bar on the side to be back like gnome used to be
<en1gma> i hate that thing
<TJ-> Texas: Ignore the "lo" interface... we're interested in any eth* or wlan* or similar
<terinjokes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-58.88_amd64.deb fails with a 404 from IP 91.189.92.200
<en1gma> any "easy way" to make it look ole school
<Beldar> Icehawk78, Than that is the issue, just stating a black screen when you know the nomodeset use is not accurate, state the radeon hardware and what you know works and have tried.
<Beldar> to the channel as well ot me
<Beldar> not*
<Beldar> en1gma, Be more clear as to what you want for a desktop.
<Icehawk78> Beldar: Ah, sorry. I'm not very familiar with graphics issues, my last TV didn't have any issues connecting.
<en1gma> in previous versions of ubuntu its something "rollback"
<en1gma> what did ubuntu 10 have
<Beldar> Icehawk78, I read your first post as the desktop has a black screen, be really clear is all. lspci in the terminal should give radeon info needed here.
<raub> en1gma: have you considered changing the desktop environment thingie?
<raub> I use this one in my laptop: http://lxde.org/
<en1gma> there is an "easy way" :) where is it located
<wiebels> Weird file transfer issue with NAS server; unstable transfer rate that varies between 100MB/s and 6 MB/s. Both over network and even when transfering from NAS Disk -> NAS SSD. I suspect a SATA driver issue; any experience with such problem?
<Beldar> en1gma, There is a pseudo gnome 2 fall back desktop.
<en1gma> im in windows right now. how do i do it
<en1gma> i couldnt get my net working but it was working fine during the install
<en1gma> i need to reboot but i could have problems
<Beldar> en1gma, There is no 13.06 is it 13.04 or 13.10 you have to be accurate here.
<en1gma> 13.10 sounds good to me
<raub> wiebels: which NAS (Synology, DS8000, etc)? Did you check for network issues, including packet sizes? How you are testing?
<en1gma> i think i had 13.06
<Beldar> en1gma, sounds good?
<en1gma> i thought you were asking me what i wanted. i got latest one off unetbootin
<Beldar> en1gma, There is no 13.06
<raub> en1gma: lsb_release -a will answer Beldar's question
<wiebels> raub it is a DIY build definitely not network issue as it also occurs when writing from NAS SSD To NAS RAID drive
<Bray90820> So the white ballance is to high on ubuntu
<en1gma> im in windows
<wiebels> raub i verified this with a pv transfer through terminal
<Icehawk78> I'm connecting to a TV over HDMI, and have got an ATI RV620 card. When I installed the fglrx drivers, I got a display but complaints from programs like XBMC that no valid drivers are loaded, with the system info showing "fallback experience" for graphics. When I removed those, and added 'nomodeset' to my kernel settings, I got a display, but was using the VESA drivers, which also don't appear to be providing any hardware accelerat
<raub> wiebels: there is a lot of things to consider. I do not even know if disk alignment in SSD is still an issue
<Beldar> en1gma, http://slick.pl/kb/linux/install-gnome-session-fallback-ubuntu-13-10-13-04-12-10-12-04/
<en1gma> thnx just added it to my favs
<wiebels> raub what would your first "guess" be? I suspect it is a SATA driver issue
<Owen> does anybody here know how to fix monitor problems???
<raub> Owen: soldering iron and capacitor time?
<Beldar> !anyone | Owen
<ubottu> Owen: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Owen> everytime i turn off my monitor (a vizio 22 inc tv
<wiebels> raub fyr; it is a 2x1TB 4GB system with a 64GB SSD and intel celeron 1037U
<Owen> i loose about 1 inch on each side
<Beldar> Owen, All in one post please.
<Beldar> gets lost easily otherwise
<Owen> evertime i turn my monitor off i loose about an inch on each the sides
<Bray90820> Why would the white bsllance be way to high on ubuntu
<en1gma> thnx for info
<en1gma> bbiab
<high_fiver> does 13.10 introduce SSD trim to some degree?
<raub> wiebels: I think I would use something like hdparm, smartctl, and bonnie++ to do some look-see
<raub> wiebels: check those tools out. I just feel the sata drivers nowadays are not as shabby as they used to be
<hussein_> How can i connect to wireless through terminal ?
<wiebels> raub thanks, I already disabled hdparm on disks. In addition I just tested SSD -> SSD and Disk -> Disk on NAS; same issue!
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: What do you mean "introduce"? TRIM has been available in Ubuntu since before 13.10.
<raub> wiebels: I am really hard pressed to point my filthy finger at that
<raub> wiebels: I would want to see SSD test against itself if I were in your shoes. And then spinny disk
<wiebels> raub thanks, will start looking at bonnie++ smartctl not installed as it does not work very well with my samsung spinpoints
<Owen> raub, evertime i turn my monitor off i loose about an inch on each the sides and it messes up the contrast
<raub> wiebels: there has to be something that will do the trick. I know for instance that arecas can be a XXXXX in the XXX to let you probulate the physical HD
<GH0> Is there a list of wireless cards that can support Ad-Hoc or AP mode? I have an Intel Ultimate 5300 N that doesn't seem to be showing up on other devices ,even though I have setup AdHoc mode on the ubuntu laptop.
<raub> And they know I know
<raub> Owen: any funy noises from monitor?
<Owen> raub: no
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, I suppose what I mean is was what is there currently available for 13.10 users - ie fstrim
<Bray90820_> How would i change the white balance on ubuntu
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, does fstrim run periodically
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: You can use fstrim, and you can also enable trim in the mount options for your filesystem so that newly freed space is immediately trimmed (though that can cause slowdows on some drives that don't implement trim efficiently).
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: Not automatically, no. You could setup a cron job to run fstrim periodically though.
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, trimmed when, upon mount?
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: For the mount option, or for the cron job?
<astropirate> guys
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, the mount option
<astropirate> what the fuck is u p with ubuntu firefox modificiations? it makes a popup for every single site, whether I want to add it to ubuntu or not. SOOO ANNOYTING
<IdleOne> astropirate: please mind the language
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: For the mount option trim is litterally run every time space is freed, so every time you unlink (rm) a file, or make a large file smaller via truncation.
<astropirate> IdleOne, which one?
<IdleOne> astropirate: no swearing please
<astropirate> ohhh
<astropirate> ok
<astropirate> IdleOne, but how do I remove this stupid thing from my firefox? what is ubuntu thinking??
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, fstrim + cronjobs every so often seems like a good solution
<Beldar> astropirate, popups are generally flash, can you be specific on the popups, and there is a a flash block addon called noscript.
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, dont suppose you can point me to some doc's, i presume this is the same method 14.04 will implement as 'default'
<Jordan_U> astropirate: I don't get any popups when I use Firefox, so this seems to be a problem specific to your machine/configuration. Could you provide a screenshot of this popup so that we can try to determine where it's coming from?
<high_fiver> *doc's = website
<Bray90820_> How would i cnage the whiet ballance in ubuntu
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, *docs=website
<astropirate> Beldar, its not a popup, its a  firefox notification on top left corner of firefox
<astropirate> to add the site as an ubuntu app or something
<efioawjf> http://www.naked-riley.com/?ref=f3401e253abbea46f4eb
<efioawjf> http://www.naked-riley.com/?ref=f3401e253abbea46f4ebhttp://www.naked-riley.com/?ref=f3401e253abbea46f4eb
<efioawjf> http://www.naked-riley.com/?ref=f3401e253abbea46f4eb
<efioawjf> http://www.naked-riley.com/?ref=f3401e253abbea46f4eb
<efioawjf> http://www.naked-riley.com/?ref=f3401e253abbea46f4eb
<efioawjf> http://www.naked-riley.com/?ref=f3401e253abbea46f4eb
<Beldar> astropirate, Get a screenshot a s suggested
<astropirate> Beldar, yes wait a sec pleasee
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, for the mount option
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, but as it stands 13.10 isn't using trim
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: The blueprint for what will be done in 14.04 is here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-ssd-trimming , and it looks like their planning to have a cron job run fstrim periodically rather than using the "discard" mount option (since the discard mount option can slow down all deletion opterations with some drives).
<Owen> Bray90820_: check this site out http://askubuntu.com/questions/175032/how-to-adjust-monitor-color-balance-with-open-source-radeon-drivers
<high_fiver> Jordan_U, excellent, thanks for that
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim is also a nice overview.
<Jordan_U> high_fiver: You're welcome.
<dudemelo> What is the most recommended mail server?
<olivier__> need help! my wifi adapter won't turn on!!
<Beldar> dudemelo, depends on who you ask, not really a ubuntu support question as is.
<Beldar> olivier__, Identify the hardware to the channel, if internal lspci if external lsusb in the terminal.
<olivier__> l<Beldar> internal i got a Dell latitude D510
<Beldar> olivier__,  Identify the hardware to the channel, if internal lspci
<Beldar> in the terminal
<Bray90820_> Owen: Thank you that worked
<Beldar> olivier__, The computer is not enough the exacvt hardware foir wifi is needed
<Beldar> exact*
<TJ-> astropirate: What you're seeing is a Unity webapp wanting to install
<buckeatstoast> Hey Guys! I need some help
<Beldar> buckeatstoast, don't we all, state it please
<olivier__> Beldar Network Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<TJ-> astropirate: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/web/tutorial/
<Beldar> !broadcom | olivier__
<ubottu> olivier__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<buckeatstoast> Well Im trying to install vsftpd and its not working
<astropirate> TJ-, what were they thinking making it pop up on every site I visit?
<astropirate> and how do I disable it
<TJ-> astropirate: It only should show for sites that have webapps
<astropirate> hmm that explains it
<astropirate> i went to reddit, facebook, youtube and it showed up on all of them
<TJ-> Yes, there've all got webapps
<buckeatstoast> Ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/6973763/ is what it tells me when I try sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<olivier__> Beldar yes but most of the command don't work
<Beldar> olivier__, Broadcom is out of my area of knowledge, is this ubuntu?
<olivier__> Beldar Xubuntu
<TJ-> astropirate: If you want to stop it you can uninstall the webapp service. Check what's installed with "dpkg-query -l unity-webapps-*"
<Beldar> olivier__, Most of the commands not working means nothing, you have to give details and errors in a pastebin is the best, all to the channel not me.
<astropirate> TJ-, thank you good sir/ma'am
<cypher-neo> olivier__, Open your Terminal and type: "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<Beldar> olivier__, Make sure you read the wiki carefully it seems quite straight forward, address what is confusing if so.
<cypher-neo> olivier__, That is the correct command for your Broadcom modem
<Bray90820_> Owen: Now that i play around with it a little bit i can see that it helped but there is still WAY to much white
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: do you already have an ICC profile for your monitor?
<olivier__> <cypher-neo> i wish
<Bray90820_> Its like there is a white overlay on the screen
<Bray90820_> And yes i do have a profile
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: than you can load the .icc file at startup using xcalib
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: what i am saying is that there is to much white in that profile and i can't seem to fix it
<buckeatstoast> Can anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6973763/
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: without colorimeter it's always going to be an approximation .. have you tried agryll or any other software tool yet?
<glitsj16> s/egryll/argyll
<Bray90820_> I have not
<Beldar> buckeatstoast, What is with the 113 not upgraded are these broken, or did you do a partial update?
<wxl> hey folks. i seem to get to the point where i'm about to get a display manager (i see the mouse pointer) and the screen blanks. repeats over and over. get issues about acpid in syslog. couldn't find useful settings in bios. acpi=off on boot didn't help. i'm thinking i might have a video driver issue. i've got a VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter. i have xserver-xorg-video-sis inst
<Beldar> buckeatstoast, Run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of it before running the install with y=yes or n=no
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: what i am trying to tell you is that xrandr is not at all what i need
<Bray90820_> I need to fix the contrast
<Jordan_U> wxl: If there is any way to replace that SiS card with anything else, do so.
<high_fiver> can anyone recommend a better power management package to laptop-mode-tools
<wxl> Jordan_U: i can't entirely say that's useful. would you care to elaborate on your experience and possible solutions assuming it must stay?
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: i never mentioned xrandr, xcalib is a program to load ICC profiles, dispcalGUI http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/ is a very nice tool but it assumes you have access to a colorimeter iirc, and there's gnome-color-manager to produce an ICC profile
<z1haze> can someone please help me out? i dont know the proper term for what im trying to do, but i have virtual host files, and im trying to set one of them to work with my servers ip currently, until im ready to switch my domain over
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: sotty my mistake
<cypher-neo> olivier,
<high_fiver> or just the best (in ur exp) power management tool for laptops
<z1haze> for a virtual host if i want to use the ip of my server, what do i ender for the Sername and alias?
<Beldar> high_fiver, Best is an opinion, there is not much really except for on board, and whats in the kernel, battery controls are mostly reverse engineered due to no vendor support in linux.
<Beldar> high_fiver, the highest use in general I think is the backlight as well.
<Beldar> depends on what you're doing really for the highset use
<Beldar> highest*
<high_fiver> Beldar, ok, cool that does help, i guess its a case of conserving ie lightum
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: how would i make the profile active
<Beldar> high_fiver, It is a tough area, when I have needed to use a battery I just buy one that has the highest use support.
<z1haze> mmm
<Jordan_U> wxl: My experience is that SiS drivers are orders of magnitude worse than any other drivers I've encountered, I was able to get full resolution on one once because I was lucky enough that my native resolution was avaialble via VESA. No acceleration (2D or 3D). I wouldn't wich my experience on anyone else.
#ubuntu 2014-02-22
<Jordan_U> wxl: s/wich/wish/
<wxl> Jordan_U: functional is all i care about. doesn't have to work great. so how did you get it to work the way you did?
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: you can load it by running: xcalib /path/to/icc/profile
<Bray90820_> Well then how do i save the profile
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: you'll need to add that to your 'startup Applications'
<Bray90820_> I just wanna test the cnages i have made so far to see if i like them
<Jordan_U> wxl: Made an Xorg.conf specifying that VESA be used rather than native drivers, though I seem to remember needing to do multiple other hacks to get it working as well.
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: lprof or gnome-color-manager can produce such a profile too using GUI, get a few test pattern charts online (lika from http://www.normankoren.com/makingfineprints1A.html, print and test, it can take a while to something you're happy with
<wxl> Jordan_U: meh. i see. appreciate the assistance. i'll grab a different card out of the used pile.
 * wxl mumbles unsavory things about compaqs
<Icehawk78> Are there lists of recommended/supported graphics chips for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !hcl | Icehawk78
<ubottu> Icehawk78: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ben64> Icehawk78: generally, nvidia works better
<Icehawk78> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<Icehawk78> Ben64: Yeah, I'm switching from a Radeon because I can't get it reliably working
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: You're welcome.
<Beldar> Icehawk78, Check askubuntu using the search on your radeon hardware as well, might be some answers there.
<OerHeks> wxl, i was just reading about this sis bug < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1066464 >  and read recent post about mediahack sis driver in this ppa package https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/mediahacks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-raring (Ubuntu) "Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged]
<cihan> hi all! i have two machines with ubuntu 12.04 and they have ntp. however there is a time difference between them (around 4sec). how can i completely sync them? any suggestions?
<wxl> oh ho thanks OerHeks
<Beldar> !away > racer|stream
<ubottu> racer|stream, please see my private message
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: if you happen to be in the proximity of an art school where they teach photography courses, you could take your machine there and kindly ask to use a professional colorimeter for a few minutes to adjust your ICC profile, jus a tip, i realise that depends on randomness but you'll get better results than without such a tool
<high_fiver> cihan, presumably both servers are pointing to the same ntp server
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: i just don't know how the hell to SAVE the profile
<cihan> high_fiver, im trying to check but when i use 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org', it tells me that no server is found
<Bray90820_> all the program has is load profile
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: which program are you using?
<Bray90820_> dispcalGUI
<racer|stream> sorry beldar, forgot I was in this channel
<high_fiver> cihan, worked for me
<Beldar> racer|stream, Heh no biggie. ;)
<cihan> high_fiver, so maybe router is causing a problem :/
<Bray90820_> glitsj16:  dispcalGUI
<santana> hai everybody i can't install gimp on ubuntu 13.10
<santana> i can't add any ppa
<en1gma> i just installed ubuntu desktop 13.10 i think. anyhow im gonna let someone remotely use my box to build some stuff from source  (nothing related to ubuntu) and just wondering is there a complete dev package i can get with headers and all that
<high_fiver> cihan, try sudo ntpdate time1.google.com
<high_fiver> cihan, router shouldn't be a problem for outbound traffic
<en1gma> used to be something called build-essential but not sure if its called something else
<cihan> high_fiver,  no server suitable for synchronization found
<cihan> high_fiver, that s the error i get
<z1haze> i need help getting my virtual host to work
<JonEdney> santana, I'm still on 12.04, but isn't GIMP available via Software Center for an easy installation?
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: try with gnome-color-manager, that's in the ubuntu repos, i never used dispcalGUI myself
<Beldar> santana, Can you be more clear with details what you have tried and errors?
<Beldar> santana, Gimp is in the stock install as well.
<brianjaod> anyone here used fbi in a programtic way to send image to the frame buffer?  using system() in my C code, I'm trying to use it but I don't see a way to change the image in code, only through manual keyboard commands.
<santana> i try to install use usc coz i  use wvdial i can install it
<santana> so i use terminal
<Beldar> !who | santana
<ubottu> santana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elb0w> Im on ubuntu 13.04 I enabled workspaces b ut my shortcut keys to swap to the next workspace are not working
<elb0w> Any idea?
<kostkon> brianjaod, better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ggreer> isn't 13.04 EOL or something? it's definitely obsolete
<high_fiver> cihan, do you have /etc/ntp.conf
<brianjaod> kostkon, thanks
<elb0w> ggreer: yeah I should update I guess
<santana> beldar i try to install use terminal but when i try to add any ppa the dialoge say can add it
<elb0w> ggreer: only problem is then ill sit here for an hour after that tweaking everything and ill never get it working
<elb0w> er
<elb0w> get working*
<bbaaxx> elb0w: which key combination is not working ?
<elb0w> bbaaxx: ctrl+alt+2
<cihan> high_fiver, yes
<Beldar> santana, what is 'usc' the ubuntu software center, don't abbreviate please. How and why are you adding the ppa?
<high_fiver> cihan, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<ggreer> elb0w: gotta rip that bandage off sometime :/
<bbaaxx> elb0w: does ctl+alt+arrow key (left right) work ?
<elb0w> bbaaxx: negative
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: How would i calabrate it from there
<santana> beldar i see it on internet so i try it
<high_fiver> cihan, follow that - out of curiosity what values where in there
<elb0w> bbaaxx: you know what let me upgrade
<bbaaxx> elb0w: have you checked ccsm ?
<elb0w> ccsm no
<cihan> high_fiver, ok i will try that
<bbaaxx> elb0w: install it via apt-get
<elb0w> bbaaxx: ah compiz yes I have it
<elb0w> bbaaxx: you think its messing with it?
<bbaaxx> elb0w: open ccsm and go to workspace changer
<bbaaxx> elb0w: or something like that
<bbaaxx> elb0w: let me check
<elb0w> bbaaxx: I have Workspace Naming
<elb0w> nothing else with workspace
<bbaaxx> elb0w: is called
<bbaaxx> elb0w: viewport switcher
<elb0w> bbaaxx: yes I have it
<Bray90820_> brb
<bbaaxx> elb0w: there you can configure the bindings to go directly to each viewport
<bbaaxx> elb0w: also there in ccsm you can find desktop wall
<bbaaxx> Check that bot are activated
<bbaaxx> elb0w: Check that both are enabled
<bbaaxx> elb0w: also, in desktop wall options you can find the defailt bindings in the bindings tab
<bbaaxx> elb0w: try using the brush-thing icon to reset the values to the factory default
<Bray90820> Back
<elb0w> bbaaxx: yeah working now, thanks
<bbaaxx> elb0w: try not to mees too much with the stuff you find here, most of those options are very outdted and no longer implemented in unity
<bbaaxx> elb0w: good :)
<cihan> high_fever, they are still not synced :/
<roro> Hi
<dnalobymmot> hi, good afternoon
<high_fiver> cihan, run wireshark to confirm the packets are being sent/received
<high_fiver> cihan, which ntp servers do you have in ntp.conf
<dnalobymmot> i've tried to install ubuntu on my win8 laptop all day, and im so frustrated right now... i keep getting the wubldr.mbr is missing on boot... can anyone please assist me?
<wxl> thanks folks
<glitsj16> Bray90820: i found http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/#menu .. looks like File > choose save path .. and .. Options > Create profile from measurement data.. should give you something to save
<cihan> high_fiver, the servers are ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<bbaaxx> dnalobymmot: hey, which version of ubunto and how are you trying to install it ?
<cihan> and there is still a delay of 4 sec between two computers
<dnalobymmot> 12.04.4 and basically, i used a blank usb, used unetbootin to create a bootable usb drive, then went into EFI and disabled secureboot
<dnalobymmot> the pc restarted and when i selected ubuntu the message appears
<Natsum> hi guys, I am planing to build cheap pc withAMD A6-6400K and no dedicated gpu, Is gpu of AMD A6-6400K running same on ubuntu like on windows? I want to play some games on steam,, sry for my bad English
<quants> hi guys im just making a boot usb for a netbook. anything i need to look out for
<Jordan_U> dnalobymmot: Did you just disable secure boot, or did you disable UEFI booting as well? Note also that you do not need to disable secure boot to install Ubuntu.
<dnalobymmot> i just disabled secure boot, don't know how to disable UEFI... you mean going back to Legacy BIOS?
<webfox> What can I do if I forget a user password?
<Jordan_U> dnalobymmot: Ahh, I think I understand what happened. Did you run Wubi (a .exe file from the Ubuntu iso) in Windows?
<cihan> high_fiver, can you check if 'netstat -ap | grep 123' gives you anything pls?
<ramborocks> i forgot how to open the fstab
<user_> My logout button does nothing when I click it
<ramborocks> i added a device awhile back thats a usb drive and recently that drive died and want to get back in. but it wont let me save cause im not in as sudo
<Natsum> if anyone can help, pls write me to freeze1111@gmail.com
<Jordan_U> ramborocks: What do you mean by "died"? How are you trying to save files to the drive?
<dnalobymmot> yeah, i did tried wubi first
<high_fiver> cihan, nowt
<cihan> thanks high_fiver
<high_fiver> cihan, gtg pal good luck
<cihan> high_fiver, thanks a lot
<cihan> I think the problem is 'ntpq -np' on two machines are giving different results
<arun> <arun> does any one know whats the source code of these sites like ubuntu-art.org Fedora-Art.org linuxmint-art.org ??
<wiak> does any of you know how i can setup openvpn (network-manager) to kill firefox when it loses openvpn connection?
<en1gma> i dloaded and installed ubuntu 13.10 desktop and i am 'apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' right now. just wondering how do i switch to it once its dloaded
<cihan> I have a problem with syncing my time -- any idea?
<en1gma> dont use utv
<en1gma> utc*
<Bashing-om> en1gma: In the login box, click on the ubuntu icon in the upper right of that small box, should have the option of the desk top to start.
<cihan> en1gma, how can i set it?
<arun> does any one know whats the source code of these sites like ubuntu-art.org Fedora-Art.org linuxmint-art.org ??
<elb0w> Can someone remind me, if im in an app is there a shortcut to show all of that app types windows. So like all my terminals in an alt/tab type manner?
<en1gma> Bashing-om, ahh so i just need to logout first and then select it?
<dnalobymmot> can anyone please help me with the installation of ubuntu? i've tried many things and still cannot make it work
<en1gma> thnx
<Bashing-om> en1gma: yeah, .
<en1gma> cihan i only noticed it on a fresh install
<Jordan_U> dnalobymmot: Have you tried uninstalling Wubi completely and configuring your computer to boot from USB?
<en1gma> ubuntu 32bit term is laggy when i scroll up and down. its pretty bad on this old dual core lappy
<dnalobymmot> yeah, also tried that... and the boot screen with ubuntu and windows was still there... i wend into bcdedit.exe i order to remove it... now it goes straight into windows
<xangua> en1gma: laggy on dual core¿ it might be a rgaphic issue
<en1gma> it prob is. i think its got the x1300m or something
<en1gma> hopefully* lubuntu will be nicer with it
<en1gma> ok i gonna logout. brb
<elb0w> Anyone know how to view all windows of an application? Like if you sit on the app in alt tab
<elb0w> sorry if you sit on it in alt tab and press down
<elb0w> nevermind super+w is close enough
<iceroot> elb0w: alt + ^
<en1gma> way smoother scrolling. must be a bug in ubuntu desktop term. dont do it in lubuntu
<elb0w> iceroot: hmm that doesnt work for me
<iceroot> elb0w: hm ok, it was working fine on my unity from 12.04
<elb0w> iceroot: alt + `
<elb0w> I think does it
<elb0w> iceroot: yeah
<iceroot> elb0w: ah ok, on german (qwertz) layout it is alt + ^
<charlie_> how do you install google earth i tried and it says some error message?
<dnalobymmot> need help installing ubuntu
<raub> dnalobymmot: elaborate
<dnalobymmot> trying to install ubuntu on windows 8... tried via wubi and i got a wubldr.mbr is missing error... tried via bootable usb and the machine does not recognize it at all and goes straight to windows
<dnalobymmot> i want to have a dual boot of windows and ubuntu
<Arceye> dnalobymmot,  you need to tell your bios to boot from USB before hdd
<Serano> dnalobymmot: with the bootable usb you need to enter bios/uefi and boot from the stick
<dnalobymmot> already tried both things... i have usb hdd as first option Arceye... and i have tried booting from uefi and bios with no luck
<Serano> did you run the iso installer as administrator in widnwos?
<dnalobymmot> you mean, mounted the image and installing it into main drive directly?
<charlie_> dnalobymmot i would try UNetbootin it worked good for me. google it.
<Serano> s oyou mounted and copy paste?
<Daghdha> unetbootin is always my goto app
<Serano> that's not sufficient, charlie_ his pointer is good and valid
<Serano> Unetbootin is very easy to use
<dnalobymmot> nope, mounted and installed via wubi... and Charlie, i created the bootable usd with unetbooting :)
<Serano> and run that program as administrator
<Daghdha> for some distros it even downloads the iso
<Daghdha> anyone use openstack on 12.04? Like it?
<Beldar> dnalobymmot, Good thread for uefi installs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 Have you seen the uefi wiki?
<kdworak> hello
<Daghdha> hmm openstack seems a bit too much for me. I just want a personal 'cloud'.
<Beldar> Daghdha, That is polling, this is support.
<Daghdha> Oh, sorry.
<kdworak> Can anyone help a noob out, i have two virtual servers set up and have been told to practice moving stuff around.  Not sure which files to get to start moving around.... I have the LAMP stack on both servers
<guest-zTBRDU> hi
<Beldar> Daghdha, There is #ubuntu-offtopic for general ubuntu chat if you like.
<dnalobymmot> yeah, already tried disabling secure boot... but there is something about gpt partitioning i havent looked
<raub> What do I need to have in /etc/ntp.conf.dhcp besides just having the file?
<Daghdha> Nah, i already found something
<Beldar> dnalobymmot, Use nicks here addressing who you're answering, you can tab complete them.
<Daghdha> Thanks though
<guest-zTBRDU> can anyone help me fix my xfce account? for some reason the desktop isn't loading, tried deleting .config/xfce4 and clearing the session data but it's still happening
<dnalobymmot> Beldar: oh nice, didn't know that
<Beldar> no prondnal
<Beldar> no prob dnalobymmot
<guest-zTBRDU> and xsession errors is empty
<dnalobymmot> Beldar: thanks for the links, i'm going to read and see what i've been missing and should it not work ill come back again
<dnalobymmot> brb
<Bashing-om> guest-zTBRDU: Try -> rm -rf .cache/sessions <-, if still a problem -=> xfwm4 --replace <-.
<guest-zTBRDU> Bashing-om, ill try that
<usr13> guest-zTBRDU: When you delete that directory, it should have asked you if you wanted to use default configuration.  Did it?
<guest-zTBRDU> delete which?
<guest-zTBRDU> I already removed config/xfce and esssion
<usr13> guest-zTBRDU: So, did it ask if you wanted to use default configuration.
<guest-zTBRDU> usr13, no
<kdworak> hello
<usr13> guest-zTBRDU: Did you do:  rm -rf .config/xfce4
<kdworak> hey guys
<guest-zTBRDU> usr13, yes
<guest-zTBRDU> that was the first thing i did
<usr13> guest-zTBRDU: So what happens now?
<guest-zTBRDU> and then .cache/sessions
<guest-zTBRDU> same as before
<kdworak> Can anyone tell me what files i can put on my practice servers?
<guest-zTBRDU> I'm able to log in, but nothing happens
<usr13> guest-zTBRDU: So what is "same as before"?
<guest-zTBRDU> no pannels, no new wallpaper
<guest-zTBRDU> not able to pull up applications
<guest-zTBRDU> able to switch to new tty's
<guest-zTBRDU> .xsessionerrors is empty
<chaotix> hi...  i want to add "~/.local/bin" to my system path, and there are a few methods...  which is the safest and best way?
<guest-zTBRDU> chalcedny, add it to ~/.pam_enviroment
<guest-zTBRDU> chalcedny, ehh
<guest-zTBRDU> whoops
<guest-zTBRDU>  not that
<guest-zTBRDU> there's another
<guest-zTBRDU> chalcedny, /etc/enviroment
<usr13> guest-zTBRDU: xfce4-panel --quit
<usr13> guest-zTBRDU: xfce4-panel
<broken-xfce-desk> i'm guest-zTBRDU
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: xfce4-panel
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Did that restart it?
<broken-xfce-desk> no
<broken-xfce-desk> cannot open display .
<broken-xfce-desk> weird
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #Send us URL
<broken-xfce-desk> usr13, pastebin.com/pduHjai
<broken-xfce-desk> usr13, pastebin.com/pduKHjai
<broken-xfce-desk> I'm really confused as to why gues account works
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Guest account works?
<broken-xfce-desk> but main doesn't - didn't even execute any intresting stuff
<broken-xfce-desk> yes
<broken-xfce-desk> on it right now
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F6
<usr13> ^^^^^^ broken-xfce-desk
<usr13> sudo lightdm stop
<broken-xfce-desk> done
<broken-xfce-desk> single blinking cursor
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Login as your main user.
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F6
<usr13> ls -l .Xauthority   #Tell us what it says.
<morten77> hi, I have a problem with accessing my floppy drive from ubuntu (10.04), when I try doubleclick on it it them filemanager (Nautilius) it just responds with "Could not mount the place" "no media in the unit" (in my language). Any ideas?
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Who owns .Xauthority ?
<broken-xfce-desk> I do
<broken-xfce-desk> james
<broken-xfce-desk> james:james -rw-----
<chaotix> so i would like to move the program i installed, menulibre, into the /usr/bin folder from the ~/.local/bin folder, but it depends on the contents of a folder called "site--packages" that is located inside of "~/.local/lib/python3.3".  I assumed it would work if i moved "menulibre" from the "~/.local/bin" to "/usr/bin" and moved "site-packages" from "~/.local/lib/python3.3" to "/usr/lib/python3.3" and it would work.  But after
<chaotix>  moving the files, i try to execute menulibre from the terminal and get an error saying "Traceback (most recent call last):
<chaotix>   File "/usr/bin/menulibre", line 31, in <module>
<chaotix>     import menulibre
<chaotix> "
<usr13> rm -rf .config/xfce4
<morten77> I have tried booting on an old win98 boot-floppy in the driver and that works, so the drive itself (or floppy) should not be bad.
<usr13> rm  .Xauthority
<kye_> #ubuntu i cant connect to wireless network on my ubuntu
<chaotix> so, i moved it back, and it works fine calling on it from the folder it is in...  how do i get it to work from inside /usr/bin?
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: sudo lightdm restart
<chaotix> i looked at line 31 of menulibre, and i do not know what i would change it to if anything
<broken-xfce-desk> usr13, nothing
<broken-xfce-desk> blinking cursor
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Are you logged in?
<broken-xfce-desk> yes
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: (as james?)
<broken-xfce-desk> jame:james
<broken-xfce-desk> yea
<morten77> kye_: perhaps you need a hardware driver for your wireless network card/chip ? should be same place as hardware drivers for graphics card I think
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Anything on tty7?
<broken-xfce-desk> last time it said failed ot use bus name org.freedesktop.com/displaymanager
<broken-xfce-desk> nope
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<broken-xfce-desk> nothing
<broken-xfce-desk> cursor
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<usr13> startxfce4
<usr13>  ^^^^^^^  broken-xfce-desk:
<kye_> im using live mode along side windows 7, btw im in ubuntu10.10 are the support still up? because i also cant download apps such as vlc
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Tell us what it does.
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: ... or what error you get ...
<broken-xfce-desk> uh
<broken-xfce-desk> no screens found
<broken-xfce-desk> xinit giving up, unable to connect to x server conneciton refused
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Try reboot
<broken-xfce-desk> k
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Tell us what you see when you login.
<broken-xfce-desk> kicks me back to login screen
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: But you can successfully login as guest?
<broken-xfce-desk> yup
<broken-xfce-desk> weird isn't it
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: sudo service lightdm stop
<Bashing-om> usr13: broken-xfce-desk , maybe .ICEauthority ?
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: (logged in as james)?
<broken-xfce-desk> yes
<broken-xfce-desk> ICE authority looks binary
<usr13> Bashing-om: Yea, maybe.
<Bashing-om> broken-xfce-desk: ls -la ~/.ICEauthority <- should also be as your primary username.
<broken-xfce-desk> ehh what
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Who owns it?
<broken-xfce-desk> my terminal looks corrupted
<broken-xfce-desk> lol
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: ls -l .ICE*
<broken-xfce-desk> james I own it
<broken-xfce-desk> read/write me only
<usr13> rm -rf ~/.config
<usr13> ^^^^^^^^^  broken-xfce-desk:  And then    startxfce4
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: What does that do?
<broken-xfce-desk> dialogue box
<broken-xfce-desk> unable to load failsafe session
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Ctrl-Alt-F6      df
<broken-xfce-desk> lol
<broken-xfce-desk> just did that
<kye_> #ubuntu cant connect to wireless network
<usr13> broken-xfce-desk: Tell us what the highest percentage is?
<broken-xfce-desk> oh shit 100%
<broken-xfce-desk> what
<broken-xfce-desk> on my primary
<broken-xfce-desk> K i deleted some stuff
<broken-xfce-desk> leme tretry
<broken-xfce-desk> worked
<broken-xfce-desk> man
<broken-xfce-desk> that was
<broken-xfce-desk> intresting
<Tankwish> Hello channel
<broken-xfce-desk> clear
<broken-xfce-desk> derp
<pmenon> hey all, does anyone have experience successfully creating a bootable usb on osx ?
<jeff3864> Is there anyone here that would mind helping me with a problem concerning ubuntu and a chromebook?
<Beldar> jeff3864, If that OS is supported you would need to state the issues for help to the channel.
<Dtgreat> Hi guys, anyone have a moment to help me troubleshoot a weird dbus error?
<Beldar> !details | Dtgreat to the channel
<ubottu> Dtgreat to the channel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dtgreat> Cool, 12.04 trying to run any GUI app , it's shooting out error:Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=735a50f3c9968f206a89109000000001 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n on vino/sabnzbd anything really
<jeff3864> alright, i have chrubuntu installed on a acer c720 at the moment and my friend wants me to git rid of the chrome os partition of the laptop i have a usb stick witch i put ubuntu 13.10 on with unetbootin. I can get to the unetbootin page but no matter what i try to do from there it spits the error "not enough memory to load specified image"
<broken-xfce-desk> jeff3864, why not just do it through parted magic?
<broken-xfce-desk> it has lower memory requirements
<broken-xfce-desk> careful about the EFI and stuff though, that got me when I was doing my pixel
<broken-xfce-desk> for the first time
 * jonbryan pays attention.
<jonbryan> going to buy teh next gen c720 when i can get ahold of one
<james-ubc> lol
<james-ubc> yeah chromebooks are amazing man
<jeff3864> i have always used unetbootin, never actually heard of parted magic
<Dtgreat> I got to play with a couple chromeboxes.
<james-ubc> i got the pixel for about 700 after IO
<Dtgreat> I like them
<james-ubc> from a friend
<jonbryan> carrying a macbook around is like carrying a couple bricks
<james-ubc> have you triedthe new rMBPs?
<james-ubc> they're pretty awsome
<jonbryan> i have one
<james-ubc> don't like them?
<jonbryan> i love it, but not to carry around
<james-ubc> yah I guess
<james-ubc> I'm waiting for a cheap ARM chromebook
<james-ubc> with 2560x1440 or higher display
<jonbryan> new c720 seems perfect, 4GB of ram
<james-ubc> actually 1080p would worktoo i guess
<glitsj16> pmenon: have you tried any of the routines mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick yet?
<pmenon> glitsj16: I have, I can create the usb itself fine, but the bootloader doesn't recognize the USB
<jeff3864> does anyone have a sugestion for me that dosent involve a payed software?
<pmenon> I've tried inserting the USB itself at various points, including before and after pressing/holding alt/option
<james-ubc> jeff3864, oh sorry
<james-ubc> forgot they went that route
<james-ubc> there's gparted live cd
<glitsj16> pmenon: i think rEFInd is what you need in that case .. http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/refind.html
<james-ubc> pretty muc hthe same
<jonbryan> pfft. who pays for software!?
<james-ubc> well
<james-ubc> I just bought sublime and insync a few months ago
<james-ubc> >_>
<jeff3864> so im assuming that the problem i am running into is because the drive is partitioned for ubuntu and chrome os the drive is too small to even run a live usb?
<Dtgreat> Figured it out...
<webfox> Is there a default root password for Ubuntu by any chance? Because I don't remember having declared one.
<jonbryan> you tried no pass?
<Beldar> webfox, nope
<Beldar> webfox, your password is superuser access
<Beldar> jonbryan, Could you stick to support?
<Beldar> james-ubc, same for you Could you stick to support? If we randomly comment it makes the channel hard to follow is all when mixed with people needing help
<morten77> if I can access a diskette with sudo mdir but not with the filemanager, what is wrong?
<morten77> I also have tried to mount the floppy manually with   sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /mnt/myfloppy  but it doesn't help - I don't get any error then but the /mnt/myfloppy is still empty (and the diskette is not)
<Bashing-om> webfox: root password locked by default See: ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jeff3864>  Alright, I have gparted on a usb stick (again using unetbootin) and i get to the unetbootin screen when i tell it to boot into gparted live (default settings) it flashes the screen and says automatic boot in 30seconds. after those 30 seconds the process starts over again
<fat> is it possible to set F1 to switch to first workspace? (top left)
<Beldar> jeff3864, What OS are you using to load the usb, there are handfuls of loaders maybe another will work better, I assume the ISO is a good download.
<jeff3864> I am using windows 7 to load the iso
<waneck> Hello
<Beldar> jeff3864, This site has multiple usb's for multiple OS types. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<waneck> I'm having some trouble trying to install build-essential:i386 on a x64 machine running ubuntu 13.10
<waneck> I haven't added any unstable source as far as I am aware
<waneck> I'm getting messages like: build-essential:i386 : Depends: gcc:i386 (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be
<waneck> Any ideas on how I could debug this?
<waneck> my current gcc version is 4.8.1
<runelind> has anyone built openssh 6.5 for saucy or know where I can add a repo for it?
<webfox> ok guys, thank you. I got the idea.
<webfox> Now I am wondering how to use old /etc/init.d/conselo-setup setupcon at Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<hetero> Just curious: is it possible to get malware by installing something using "sudo apt-get install", or is everything vetted that can be installed using "sudo apt-get install"?
<runelind> hetero: technically possible, but unlikely.
<hetero> runelind, everything that you can get from "sudo apt-get" are from certain repositories though right? So a random person can't just put up stuff that is installable through "sudo apt-get"
<runelind> hetero: the ubuntu repositories are signed by ubuntu devs
<hetero> runelind, cool so chances are low, thx!
<runelind> hetero: so you know that at least someone with ubuntu keysigning authority has looked at it.
<hetero> runelind, though not full-proof that definitely makes me feel more secure
<Beldar> hetero, That is all weighing on the ubuntu repos are only there, no 3rd parties.
<b4rbz> can someone tell me why webgl works for me in firefox but not chrome
<hetero> Beldar, right, by default only the ubuntu repos should be there though right?
<Beldar> hetero, yeah.
<yazdmich> how do i copy a folder without preserving permissions (copy from root to another user)
<righyt> How to select the network card on which my server will be listen for DHCP3 in ubuntu ???? help
<b4rbz> anyone?
<Beldar> !patience | b4rbz
<ubottu> b4rbz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<yazdmich> when i attempt to transfer my znc config directory (.znc/) to a dedicated user, i get [ ** ] Unrecoverable config error.
<^Mike> When I open the control panel, select bluetooth, and turn it on, nothing happens. There's no bluetooth indicator showing either. But when I run hciconfig, it shows that hci0 is "UP RUNNING", and I can also scan with hcitool. What do I need to do to get the GUI to work right?
<utut> when i run /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server i don't get OK
<utut> does it mean it's started
<utut> how to start dhcp in ubuntu ????
<utut> help
<utut> help please !!!
<Beldar> utut, Curb the helps and have some patience please.
<dearcarr0t> hello guys
<charlie> Im trying to install Goggle Earth and it displays this error message " Dependency is not satisfiable:ia32-libs" Does anyone know what that is?
<tiblock> Hi. I want update+upgrade, i do "apt-get update&upgrade" and it freezes on "Reading package lists... Done". Am i doing it wrong?
<Beldar> tiblock, Run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<tiblock> Beldar, yes, i know. But is "update&upgrade" wrong?
<Beldar> not sure never seen that command however tiblock use nicks here.
<Beldar> oops sorry you did my bad
<EITsLocks> tiblock: I use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dearcarr0t> so do i .
<tiblock> Beldar, EITsLocks, okay. Thank you.
<EITsLocks> if you know for a fact you want to install the upgrades add the -y flag
<komyc> i can't start dhcp in ubuntu after typing /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart i get "  Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service isc-dhcp-server restart  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities, e.g. stop isc-dhcp-server ; start isc-dhcp-server. The restart(8) utility is also availab
<komyc> ???
<komyc> ?
<komyc> anyone ?!
<xutl> how to slove this error ? ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ rstudio  /usr/local/R-Studio/bin/R-Studio: error while loading shared libraries: librs_linux_r.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ rstudio --HELP /usr/local/R-Studio/bin/R-Studio: error while loading shared libraries: librs_linux_r.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<menturi> Hello; I have a general linux question I need help with. I have a program not 'installed' but I moved it to '/opt/myprogram'. When I 'cd' to this folder, I can do './sage' to run the program. However, I would like to make it so I can run this program by just doing 'sage' in the terminal. So I tried doing this without success: 'export PATH=$PATH:/opt/myprogram'. Doing 'sage' in terminal says it is unrecognized. What am I doing w
<menturi> rong?
<microracerstella> so uhh i do not have a mouse cursor visible.
<Beldar> microracerstella, Have you ever had one, any details leading up to this pertinent?
<microracerstella> i installed ubuntu on this ancient dell desktop, the 12.04 lte version - works great but the mouse cursor is not visible, i have to pretty much guess where the click point is
<Beldar> microracerstella, It was seen on the live cd/usb?
<microracerstella> um... can't remember... installed it 3 weeks back now...
<varunendra> menturi, does this program need you to be in its own directory? Maybe it is looking for its support files in the "Current" directory?
<microracerstella> i've tried changing theme packages but no use
<Beldar> microracerstella, I would look through these and see if anything stands out, for example a graphic driver and graphic hardware types. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=12.04+mouse+cursor+missing&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=ZSoIU8zpCoW8oQTguYDgAQ
<microracerstella> think it might be a xorg issue?
<Beldar> microracerstella, Not sure I see that mentioned, pretty rare thing so.....
<xutl> how to slove this error ? ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ rstudio  /usr/local/R-Studio/bin/R-Studio: error while loading shared libraries: librs_linux_r.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ rstudio --HELP /usr/local/R-Studio/bin/R-Studio: error while loading shared libraries: librs_linux_r.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bray90820> Anyone have any experience with the Dell S2440l moniter
<menturi> I'm not sure if it needs to be in it's own directory; are you suggesting it may be split up? varunendra: I am able to run it though if I cd to it and simply do './sage'; it runs fine.
<Bray90820> The white balance seems to be way to high when when I use ubuntu with that moniter
<menturi> I don't think there are any issues with support files.
<varunendra> menturi, if you 'cd' to it, you are in that very same directory. Running it from another directory (via links or defining path) is not the same thing.
<menturi> No links.
<varunendra> menturi, is this "sage" file a standalone single file application?
<menturi> No it is not.
<Bray90820> Or if anyone can tell me how to turn the white balance down in ubuntu That would work as well
<microracerstella> ty for the suggestion though, possibly an ancient graphics card, possibly an ati graphics issue, have to dig ty for suggestions
<varunendra> menturi, I'm not very sure that this is indeed the problem, but I know it may be, if the program looks in the 'Current' directory for any other files that it needs to work.
<menturi> I don't think the problem is the program; I think the problem is that calling 'sage' (without cding into it) doesn't actually find sage to be called. "No command 'sage' found"
<varunendra> menturi, oh, that you didn't mention earlier. Yes, your guess is correct then
<EITsLocks> varunendra, I think menturi is onto something here, you have to be in the proper directory
<chovy> how come chrome doesn't have a menubar?
<EITsLocks> varunendra, add a cd to the beginning of your alias
<tty1> Hey guys. So im relatively new to ubuntu but well experienced with linux (gentoo). My question is simple: when i do a dplg --get-selections some packages are listed as "deinstalled" . Can someone help explain this to me, I know it means it is marked for deinstallation, and the "dselect-upgrade" argument will get rif of them. But how exactly did they become slected for deinstall in the first place (most things i remove seem to get removed at the 
<tty1> he command and autoremove doesnt seem to remove things set as deinstall)
<tty1> so basically what should i do about these "deinstall" packages
<varunendra> EITsLocks, it is menturi who has the problem :)
<Bray90820> For some reason with the monitor i am using has really high white balance when using it with ubuntu
<EITsLocks> tty1, you need to do a purge
<EITsLocks> varunendra, yes sorry got my wires crossed there
<microracerstella> is there a way to determine the video card type without pulling the hood off and reading the stamp?
<menturi> Adding the path to $PATH seemed to not make it so I can do simply 'sage' from anywhere (I used to be able to so I know it is possible :P) without needing to cd into it. Like a CLI program that is installed with a .deb -- I don't need to cd to the executable to be able to run it usually :P
<varunendra> EITsLocks, but the error message ("No command 'sage' found") indicates the possibility of a different problem
<tty1> EITsLocks, just a "apt-get purge" ?
<varunendra> menturi, was the path accepted? Check "echo $PATH"
<tty1> EITsLocks, now i know apt-get remove --purge will wipe the config files along with the binaries.. so when you say do a purge are you suggesting that the "deinstall" packages are packages that were uninstalled previously but their config files were left behind?
<Beldar> microracerstella, Try lspci in the terminal
<EITsLocks> tty1: I use sudo dpkg --purge <package>
<EITsLocks> tty1, correct
<tty1> EITsLocks, well there are a good 30 packages listed as deinstall, any easy way to get them all?
<menturi> Oh O.o I thought it was but it appears it is not now. I since logged out and back in which may have cleared it back to the way it was (maybe? :P). I'll try to re-add it and see what happens.
<varunendra> menturi, :P
<varunendra> menturi, add it to your .bashrc if you need to make it permanent
<menturi> Where would that be located?
<varunendra> menturi, in your home, a hidden file due to the leading dot (.)
<EITsLocks> tty1, these are my two commands dpkg --get-selections > /home/EITsLocks/Documents/installed.txt then sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg --get-selections | grep <words> | cut -f1`
<microracerstella> Geforce2 nvidia vga controller... they have a linux support?
<varunendra> menturi, if you are doing this the first time, I strongly recommend to back up the original file first (gedit will automatically do it if you are using it for editing)
<tty1> EITsLocks, cool thanks
<menturi> I'll definitely make a backup of the file :)
<menturi> I'm confused; is $PATH on a per-terminal basis? Donig `echo $PATH` in two different terminals resulted in two different results.
<varunendra> menturi, a terminal that was open BEFORE making the changes will not experience the change. Those opened AFTER it will
<varunendra> menturi, also, if you are doing it temporarily (like "export PATH=...") then the change will be effective in the current terminal only.
<menturi> Okay I think that was my issue when testing -- I was using terminals opened before the change when trying it out :P. Also the auto-reset. Modifying PATH seems to work. I'll test out my changes to .bashrc soon :).
<menturi> Thank you for your input.
<varunendra> np :)
<menturi> It worked! :D Thank you so much for your help.
<menturi> Bye bye now.
<_gypsy_> who was at scale today
<Beldar> !away > zz_megabitdragon
<ubottu> zz_megabitdragon, please see my private message
<Beldar> AntiSpamMeta, fix your nick
<Beldar> !ops | AntiSpamMeta
<ubottu> AntiSpamMeta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xutl> I installed wep lq1050+dx linux driver for epson lq1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer but it is asking for rastertowep to be installed in directory /usr/lib/cups/filter. so i manually copied the file rastertowep file to specified directory but it is still showing the same msg - rastertowep is required to be installed. what to do ?
<IdleOne> Beldar: that is an authorized bot, probably had some connection issues. Seems settled now. Thanks for looking out :)
<Beldar> IdleOne, Heh, no prob.
<Beldar> neglected to look at the whois
<xutl> anyone ?
<xutl> how to install rastertowep ?
<xutl> anyone ?
<Venoryk> I'm having issue getting my Rosewill RNX-N300X wireless card working, anybody able to possibly offer assistance? I've tried compiling the driver from the ralink website and about anything else that I can think to no avail.
<xutl> I installed wep lq1050+dx linux driver for epson lq1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer but it is asking for rastertowep to be installed in directory /usr/lib/cups/filter. so i manually copied the file rastertowep file to specified directory but it is still showing the same msg - rastertowep is required to be installed. what to do ? or how to install rastertowep ? saucy 13.10 64bit
<Bray90820> For some reason the monitor i am using has really high white balance when using it with ubuntu
<addajones> i love ubuntu
<Defai> As i :)
<ripthejacker> Hi need help setting up SoftAP on my system. I have Wireless USB Adapter TP-Link WN-722.
<xutl> Bray90820: is it ok with other OS, windows etc ? try live ubuntu and see if its same problem or not
<Bray90820> kutl it's not ok with live ubuntu
<Bray90820> xutl: it's not ok with live ubuntu
<Bray90820> but it is ok with windows and osx
<xutl> Bray90820: whats the bale type of your monitor ? vga monitors had this problem when cable got damaged
<xutl> Bray90820: hmm, whats the make and model of your monitor ?
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, How can I setup a SoftAP using my USB Wireless adapter?
<ripthejacker> The device came with a software on windows and it's working fine , so how can I do the same in linux?
<ripthejacker> I'm referring to an infrastructure hostpot. Ad-hoc hotspot doesn't work with newer android version I suppose, because I tried the hotspot functionality in ubuntu network manager and my phone couldn't detect it, whereas an older phone did.
<Beldar> ripthejacker, Sounds like you can set it up but the phone does not see it right?
<Beldar> ripthejacker, Can't you just use the wifi signal, or is this for when you're away from it.
<Venoryk> I have a device showing as Non-VGA unclassified device when I do lspci, I know it's my wifi card, but I can't get it to work?
<xutl> I installed wep lq1050+dx linux driver for epson lq1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer but it is asking for rastertowep to be installed in directory /usr/lib/cups/filter. so i manually copied the file rastertowep file to specified directory but it is still showing the same msg - rastertowep is required to be installed. what to do ? or how to install rastertowep ? saucy 13.10 64bit
<ripthejacker> Beldar: Yes
<Beldar> ripthejacker, That for both questions?
<ripthejacker> Beldar: but using the software provided I can setup on windows and my phone can detect
<ripthejacker> Beldar: for the first question
<Bray90820> xutl: what is bale
<Bray90820> Dell s2440l
<Beldar> ripthejacker, works in windows means nothing here so.....
<ripthejacker> Beldar: for 2nd question, I don't have a wifi connection, I have a cable broadband that I use for my PC.
<ripthejacker> Beldar: yes I know , what I'm implying is that the device and my phone works fine.
<Beldar> ripthejacker, Sounds like the problem is the phone, and ubuntu is working correctly. If it were me I would be looking for info on the phone. works fine is not a cause and effect in linux so not relevant, nor does it mean it will work in linux.
<xutl> Bray90820: nothing, I was writing cable and it got mistyped to bale, but if your monitor is working fine with windows then cable is fine, maybe your live ubuntu disk is not properly prepared
<Bray90820> HDMI
<Beldar> probably will some way, but not helpful info is all
<xutl> Bray90820: whats the make and model of your monitor ?
<Bray90820> xtr: it's also that way when i install ubuntu
<Bray90820> Dell s2440l
<Diplomatico> Hello, I had some errors upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10, how do I finish the upgrade?
<Beldar> Diplomatico, where are you at now on the OS, a reboot still on 13.04?
<Diplomatico> It says 13.10, but when it starts a lot of lines say files missing, unable to load, etc...
<Bray90820> xutl: the male and model is dell s2440l
<ripthejacker> Beldar: I checked on ubuntu forums and it's verified that the hotspot created by ubuntu doesn't work on newer android devices, as ubuntu creates an ad-hoc hotspot
<Beldar> Diplomatico, So no desktop?
<ripthejacker> Beldar: But the phone requires an infrastructure hotspot.
<Diplomatico> Yes, in fact i'm using right now 13.10/
<Beldar> Diplomatico, try this command sudo apt-get -f install
<Diplomatico> It looks functional, but I know there was an upgrade halt ...
<Diplomatico> ok
<xutl> Bray90820: upload a screenshot of your monitor white balance
<Beldar> ripthejacker, I'm not sure of an exact answer, sounds like your looking around though, hope you getter workin.
<Diplomatico> Done it, Beldar.
<jamshid> Hello guys, I want to join Laravel channel. What is their IRC channel address? anyone know here?
<Bray90820> xutl: what do you mean
<Beldar> Diplomatico, And what happened?
<Diplomatico> Let me show you:
<Diplomatico> Last three lines:
<Diplomatico> dpkg: error processing oracle-java8-installer (--configure):
<Diplomatico>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Diplomatico> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Beldar> jamshid, #Laravel
<Beldar> !pastebin | Diplomatico
<ubottu> Diplomatico: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xutl> connect your monitor, boot with ubuntu, take monitors screenshot and upload on www.tiikoni.com/tis/upload
<Diplomatico> Sorry.
<Diplomatico> You want me to pastebin all the output, Beldar?
<jamshid> Thank you very much Beldar.
<Bray90820> xutl: do you wanna see how bad the white balance is in ubuntu
<Beldar> Diplomatico, Java 8 would be in a ppa, so it seems to be a problem, it should have been shut off for a upgrade.
<Beldar> 3rd party anyway
<xutl> Bray90820: yes, coz this post says your monitor has a general high white balance
<xutl> http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2440l Bray90820
<Diplomatico> Ok, what do i have to do??
<Diplomatico> Beldar?
<Bray90820> Alright i will send a screenshot
<Bray90820> brb
<Beldar> Diplomatico, I would purge the ppa if it were me and try again or use java 7
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | Diplomatico
<ubottu> Diplomatico: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Diplomatico> I'll try that!!
<Beldar> Diplomatico, I assume it's a ppa here though, so be sure you understand whats up is all.
<Diplomatico> Ok...
<phuh_> What's the most popular symmetric and the most popular asymmetric encryption algorithms today?
<Beldar> phuh_, That is a poll, and bound to only get opinions at best.
<ResQue> if i run dd of=/dev/sda2 it would only effect sda2 right, it would stop at the end of partition two, leaving parition sda3 uneffected. Ciould someone please just confirm this
<ice9> how to install the ia32 libs on 13.10?
<Beldar> ice9, This  the google earth missing package?
<ice9> Beldar: no, its for android sdk
<Beldar> ice9, Have you looked here? http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+ia32+libs
<Bray90820> xutl:  ubuntu screenshot https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Screenshot%20from%202014-02-21%2023%3A45%3A19.png
<Bray90820> osx screenshot https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Screen%20Shot%202014-02-21%20at%2011.51.18%20PM.png
<Bray90820> Do you see a different with those screenshots or am i amagining that osx is better
<Bray90820> imagining
<xutl> Bray90820: Error 404, page not found - both
<Bray90820> xutl: Those links are dead hang on
<Bray90820> xutl: OSX screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/8xdku4k18bca9gm/Screen%20Shot%202014-02-21%20at%2011.51.18%20PM.png
<Bray90820> Ubuntu screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/ha8t8j36m24r244/Screenshot%20from%202014-02-21%2023%3A45%3A19.png
<Bray90820> I don't know if that kind of screenshot will work tho
<Bray90820> I may need to actually take a picture of it with a camera
<xutl> scrrenshot looks good here
<rogerslurchers> I see a screenshot of an empty Unity desktop
<Bray90820> rogerslurchers: it is suppose to show bad white ballance
<xutl> rogerslurchers: yes, but do you see the ubuntu scrrenshot to be fine or bad with white balance
<Bray90820> xutl: let me check on a different computer
<rogerslurchers> Yes, but I am on my mobile phone
<Bray90820> xutl: it's not correctly showing up I will give you different links
<xutl> Bray90820: haha, be happy that its good, don't force it to show something wrong lol
<Bray90820> xutl: nevermind nothing is going to work
<xutl> Bray90820: well, you can update drivers and see, if you really want to test
<xutl> but as the post, which I linked before states, your monitor has a general high white balance
<gregoryforlinux> hey
<bray90820> xutl: so i basicly fixed the probelum
<bray90820> my dad couldn't tell there was a probelum so we traided
<xutl> bray90820: exchange ?
<bray90820> yeap
<xutl> lol
<xutl> thats not fixing but your load of problems on others head
<bray90820> Altho i am back to a weird moniter where my ps3 doesn't connect
<xutl> haha, enjoy the same with its pros and cons
<bray90820> I don't really ever need to connect a ps3 to it anyways
<Diplomatico> One bug i found just now after upgrading to 13.10 is that the shift+" and shift+@ are interchanged...
<michael_p> hi
<Diplomatico> Can't access youtube.com
<michael_p> i think its gone quiet here
<michael_p> i am deciding should update to ubuntu 13.10
<limak> michael_p: can you help me on 301 redirect?
<michael_p> sorry noob here
<limak> i need to redirect example.com to some other website but not example.com/help
<Defai> Meta tag "refresh" can help redirect
<Defai> Or you mean... Ah, ok. /etc/hosts?
<Beldar> michael_p, Update from what release?
<Beldar> michael_p, 13.04 is eol
<michael_p> whats eol
<Beldar> !eol | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<michael_p> oh end of life
<Defai> Hmm, so, i also need to update...
<Defai> Is it a good idea, to wait to 14.04 lts release?
<michael_p> is that in beta now
<Defai> (i use 13.04)
<Beldar> Defai, Well 13.04 is not supported here, you would have to go through 13.10 to upgrade.
<Defai> Michael: yes, and i not want to use beta, because i'm not "profi"
<_gypsy_> why is it a pain in the ass to install a theme on ubuntu?
<Defai> :) it is really the pain in ass! I also wanna more simple themes management...
<Tom1> hello
<michael_p> unfortinate i have to do the long way around
<Defai> Hello hello
<Chrizby> Anyone here who can help me with a bunch of errors I'm receiving when trying to get ndiswrapper to work?
<Beldar> Chrizby, Do we guess them?
<Defai> Chri, paste errors me, in privat...
<Beldar> Defai, keep it in the channel
<Defai> Beldar, ok... (but why?)
<Aeder> does anyone know how to change the default port for xrdp?
<Tom1> Defai: hello
<Beldar> Defai, That is how the channel works, you want everyone to see the info.
<Chrizby> http://pastebin.com/Eymd79GH
<Chrizby> Dont want to flood the channel so theres the error messages/etc ^
<Chrizby> Resulting in ""Problem occured when installing software ndiswrapper -dkms "
<llutz> Aeder: port=    in xrdp.ini
<Defai> Chri, dkms-errors is sometimes when change kernel manually... I'm not know enough
<Aeder> thanks
<Defai> Chri, "sudo aptitude -f install"?
<Aeder> sorry kinda new to linux, how do you exit vi without saving changes? thought it was :q! but i can't get to the command line
<Defai> Press escape
<Aeder> i did, nothing
<Defai> Now :q!
<Aeder> uh there you thanks
<Aeder> + go
<Richard973> anyone with knowledge of icq on ubuntu? i'v a couple of questions
<Richard973> is it possible to access icq chatrooms through icq messenger installed in adobe air? cant get any roomlist
<Defai> Richard, i use pidgin... Ask your questions
<Aeder> ok.. notepad is so much easier :) how do you just open in edit mode?
<nisstyre> people still use ICQ?
<Richard973> even with pidgin i don't get a room list
<Richard973> i mean not making your chatroom but accessing excisting chatrooms
<Defai> Richard i don't know
<Richard973> i've got pidgin runnen also empathy but none is showing a roomlist
<Defai> Aeder: what about using nano? Console as vi, simple as notepad
<Richard973> ok ty anyway
<Aeder> mostly because i don't know how to open it as administrator to make the changes using the text editor
<Chrizby> Where can I find the "Root of the home directory?"
<ufoczek> Chrizby: cd $HOME
<awaad> Is there any open source application that allows PDF text highlighting?
<Defai> Beef
<Defai> Sorry, typo
<Defai> Aeder, "sudo nano" or "sudo myniceeditor" :)
<Aeder> thanks
<Shed-34046> Is antivirus needed on ubuntu?
<Defai> Aeder, you can edit desktop icon for it :)
<Aeder> <--- total noob trying linux for the first time
<Beldar> !antivirus | Shed-34046
<ubottu> Shed-34046: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Defai> Shed never
<Defai> :)
<Beldar> except where files are then passed to Windows computers
<helmut_> hi
<Aeder> once ive made the changes do i need to restart xrdp? and is there even a firewall to add exceptions to?
<danny> test
<Defai> But, it was my first question time ago, also :) and, i was try hard, to find antivirus for Linux :)
<Beldar> Defai, You can tab complete nicks so they are correct.
<danny> i have install plasma KDE in my ubuntu but my sound is dead
<danny> whats wrong of this
<danny> ???
<Defai> Danny , all soft silent?
<danny> can u help me
<danny> yes
<TTheu> hm..
<frankiefiver> Hi, I am having an annoying issue with Ubuntu 13.10. I'm a total n00b with command lines so the ask ubuntu solution someone posted isn't very helpful.
<lucasredsn0w> frankiefiver: tell us the problem plz
<frankiefiver> Great! I get a message after reawakening my laptop that says "Computer will suspend very soon because of inactivity"
<frankiefiver> It seems to stack also. Sometimes I log in and it logs me out again instantly.
<frankiefiver> It would be great to be able to disable this warning.
<DrAwesome> can someone help me with installing ubuntu on a laptop w/amd radeon graphics?  Stupid installer goes blank when starting up
<lucasredsn0w> frankiefiver: seems it is an internel problem
<frankiefiver> as in that it is particular to my machine?
<lucasredsn0w> frankiefiver: Tell me what you have installed on the ubuntu
<frankiefiver> Here is someone else with the same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/370498/how-to-disable-automatic-suspend-warning
<xutl> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=141dfd3 why are the names of files on my sd card are scrambled ?
<Beldar> DrAwesome, You starting from the desktop?
<Jordan_U> xutl: What filesystem? What created these files?
<frankiefiver> I am running ubuntu 13.10 on an Samsung Series 9 NP900X3C-A01US
<DrAwesome> Beldar - no, I can't even get to the desktop...the live drive will start booting and then will go to a blank screen...I can drop to tty with trl+Alt+F1 but it wont load the desktop with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Beldar> !nomodeset | DrAwesome
<ubottu> DrAwesome: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xutl> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=6b29d83 Jordan_U
<DrAwesome> problem is I'm on a UEFI machine...it won't let me edit kernel boot parameters unless I switch it to CSM boot
<xutl> these were files but now showing like this with size 0bytes, I don't know how this happened
<xutl> Jordan_U: ^^^
<DrAwesome> I
<Shed-34046> Beldar I have other windows computers on the same network..
 * DrAwesome is going to give it a shot and see what happens...brb
<Shed-34046> Beldar can a windows virus spread from this ubuntu machine to a windows machine via the home network?
<xutl> some random msg every now and then - <aahhh> striptis en directoooo http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es
<Beldar> Shed-34046, Not sure
<scorpions> hello
<Beldar> DrAwesome, Have you seen this wiki?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<xutl> Beldar: [13:39] <xutl> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=141dfd3 why are the names of files on my sd card are scrambled ? is this some kind of ubuntu or windows virus ? I inserted the sd card in windows machine also
<Beldar> xutl, Why are you asking me?
<xutl> Beldar: you were answering some else on same thing
<xutl> someone*
<Beldar> xutl, Not really in the details
<xutl> anyways, whats your thought about the scrambled names ?
<Beldar> no idea
<xutl> I tried recovery with testdisk but no use, same results - scrambled names with size 0 bytes
<Beldar> xutl, You had one of the top helpers here helping you by the way.
<xutl> hmm, but seems he got busy with something else, nothing against him by asking you, thnx to all who help or try to help
<xutl> Jordan_U: ??
<Shed-34046> Is it possible to buy a computer with ubuntu preinstalled?
<zeitue> try photorec to get your files back
<Shed-34046> Like a non used laptop that has ubuntu installed out of the box
<zeitue> Shed-34046: yes indeed would you like cheaper or more expensive in power?
<bazhang> Shed-34046, system76 and zareason come to mind, perhaps dell as well
<xutl> zeitue: ok, but the problem with photorec is that it searchs for all kinds of files on whole filesystem which results in thousands of files with random file number anmes and searching among them is like impossible
<zeitue> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/ & http://solaptop.com/en/products/laptops/ Shed-34046:
<zeitue> xutl: what type of files are you trying to get?
<xutl> zeitue: is there any way to search for those files with specific requirments like txt only and of specific size ? text files
<cloneG> ubuntu 12.04 how to make gspeaker tell calendar tasks at startup?
<zeitue> you could use regexxer search tool to look though the text?
<xutl> !regexxxer
<xutl> !regexxer
<xutl> ok
<xutl> another question, how to install rastertowep ?
<xutl> how to install restertowep in /usr/lib/cups/filter folder ?
<eugenmayer> Hello. Installed to 12.04 servers on my proxmox  ( KVM ) hypervysor. Both seem to work very slow, logging in even takes for ever. Debian Guests though work without issues
<eugenmayer> Any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> !server|eugenmayer,
<ubottu> eugenmayer,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<xutl> how to install restertowep in /usr/lib/cups/filter folder ?
<eugenmayer> cfhowlett: iam not sure how this should help me. Ofc i used the server edition.
<cfhowlett> eugenmayer, so the server channel probably has someone familiar with your scenario as opposed to the mostly desktop users here?
<eugenmayer> ah. Sorry. Pretty large statement and the last one is important. Thank you!
<Shed-34046> How do i use the apt-get -f thing?
<BlueSapphire> apt-get -f install <package name>
<xutl> Shed-34046: man apt-get and read for detailed info
<mmk22> hi. how I can convert character to char code in xml ? I've try string-codepoints but the function is not found ... any can help ? I should use xslt 1.0
<henkpoley> I want to boot an ubuntu 12.04 system temporarily into read-only mode, how do I do this from grub?
<Shed-34046> Did i do something stupid?
<Shed-34046> I ran dpkg command to try to install opera but now i am getting
<Shed-34046> Updating software catalog...this may take a moment.
<Shed-34046> INFO:softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache:aptcache.open()
<Shed-34046> WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:The file: '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/sonic-visualiser:x-sonicvisualiser-layer.desktop' could not be read correctly. The application associated with this file will not be included in the software catalog. Please consider raising a bug report for this issue with the maintainer of that application
<cfhowlett> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<henkpoley> ah, apparently rw,errors=remount-rw partitions are mounted by setting the error bit. So `mount` says it's still "rw", but you can't write anything.
<cfhowlett> Shed-34046, opera is in the software center - no dpkg required
<Shed-34046> henkpoley and cfhowlett i ran dpkg  i think i made an error happen lol
<Shed-34046> when i did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it said do dpkg --configure -a
<Shed-34046> i did and it did all that would that have fixed the error if i caused any?
<Linnak> Hi, I have  16 settings option in screen resolution settings from 720x440 to 1920x1080, but  I need to add another two. 1360x768 and 1600x900. How to do that nowdays?
<yancey> Just a random question: I am trying to create a .desktop file to run the .jar file for the feed the beast modpack launcher using java, this is so I can put the launcher on my unity bar...instead an ugly .jar file that looks like a box on my desktop...any ideas?
<Shed-34046> cfhowlett how can i fix the error
<yancey> I am trying to create a .desktop file to run the .jar file for the feed the beast modpack launcher using java, this is so I can put the launcher on my unity bar...instead an ugly .jar file that looks like a box on my desktop...any ideas?
<xutl> how to install restertowep in /usr/lib/cups/filter folder ? anyone
<mmk22> hi. how I can convert character to char code in xml ? I've try string-codepoints but the function is not found ... any can help ? I should use xslt 1.0
<nickoe> Hello. I have an odd problem. I have two users on a ubuntu 13.10, where I cannot login into the one user.
<MACscr> nickoe: do you get an error?
<nickoe> I have tried to become root with sudo su, then passwd myuser, and then change it. I have also tried the graphical way, initially it said it was deactivated,  and I could not activate it even though I told it to do so. Lastly I  passwd -u and usermod -g i thin it was.
<nickoe> MACscr: I get the error, su: Authentication failure     I am on a local machine.
<nickoe> MACscr: and I do have a home and shell in passwd   :/home/nickoe:/bin/bash
<nickoe> so I find that very odd
<Funk3> why should I use linux
<SwedeMike> Funk3: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<MysterBlu> Is anyone here good with pc hardware compatibility and Ubuntu?
<Funk3> tack så mycket
<ethermonk> Funk3, www.prism-break.org/
<MACscr> MysterBlu: a laptop im guessing?
<MysterBlu> Nope, desktop. Making a side Ubuntu box for light gaming. (steam linux friendly stuff).
<okee> help please isc-dhcp-server is not starting up for me and not giving out ip addresses , i keep on getting the output " start: Job failed to start "????
<nickoe> MysterBlu: Do you have issues?
<Styler2go-Lap> hey guys. i could need some help. my SSD died so i can only read from it, if i try to write it stops working and i have to reconnect the ssd. now i want to mount the ssd as readonly on ubuntu (in a VM). how can i mount readonly?
<MysterBlu> No, I just don't know if any of the parts I picked are compatible, nickoe.
<Tonxylor> I have a problem: How to install Nvidia GT 755M Driver and Intel® Graphics Drivers in ubuntu 12.04.04?
<nickoe> Styler2go-Lap: sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /media/2tb
<MACscr> cant really do any there type of gaming besides light with linux =P
<nickoe> MysterBlu: but you can just test its?
<Styler2go-Lap> how can i disable automount in linux?
<okee> ?
<MysterBlu> nickoe, I haven't bought the parts yet. It would save me if I didn't have to buy windows anyway if Ubuntu worked already.
<Tonxylor> I just install ubuntu 12.04.4 in hard driver, and I have not installed or uninstalled any other applications.
<Styler2go-Lap> nickoe: how can i find which media the external ssd has?
<nickoe> df
<nickoe> alternatively df -h
<nickoe> if it is mounted
<Styler2go-Lap> hmm i cant find it there
<nickoe> MysterBlu: the best is to google the model and ubuntu or linux, then you usually get a lot if it does not work. Is the particular very new?
<MysterBlu> Ah I'll do that then
<MysterBlu> Thanks :)
<okee> help please isc-dhcp-server is not starting up for me and not giving out ip addresses , i keep on getting the output " start: Job failed to start "??
<Tonxylor> On my old Pc, I can install Graphics Drivers in additional driver, but I cannot see any Nvidia driver in it now(I buy a Lenovo Y410P-IFI, which use GT 755M).
<Styler2go-Lap> nickoe: if its not listed there?
<nokiabot> need not worry if its intel
<nickoe> Tonxylor: if that thing is like a combined graphics, I think you should remember to install bumblebee for that switching to work
<nn> Test
<nickoe> Styler2go-Lap: ls /dev |grep sd
<nickoe> nn: 123
<Styler2go-Lap> nickoe: only "sda"?
<Styler2go-Lap> linux is running as live, not installed
<nickoe> Styler2go-Lap: are you on a live disk?
<Styler2go-Lap> y
<nickoe> if that is the only disk you have, then yes, that is is, so like /dev/sda1
<Styler2go-Lap> hmm
<Styler2go-Lap> but i guess the VM got its own "hdd"
<okee> #lubuntu
<nickoe> Tonxylor: The nvidia site says tehre are nvidia drivers for linux
<nickoe> so I think you are safe
<vmusr> Looking for assistance to build xorg.conf file for a dual adapter, 5 monitor configuration
<Tonxylor> nickoe: I cannot install any graphics driver in my nb. When i install Nvidia (a *run file), it shows there is an incompatibility software in my system, and when i install intel HD graphics driver ,it showed that it has undepended problem.
<nickoe> Tonxylor: usually you don't need to install the driver yourself
<nickoe> Tonxylor: But does it not work properly or?
<Tonxylor> nickoe: In my old PC, i can install driver from "additional driver". but i;'m using ubuntu in new nb
<nickoe> what is nb?
<Styler2go-Lap> notebook?
<Tonxylor> notebook?
<Tonxylor> Yes
<Tonxylor> ideapad y410P-ifi
<nickoe> but you don't need to install a driver if it works, does it work?
<Tonxylor> i have no graphic driver in notebook now.
<bekks> Tonxylor: Then you display would be litterly black.
<bekks> Tonxylor: which graphics card do you have and what does "I cant install" mean?
<nickoe> Tonxylor: ok, then I guess you need to install nvidia-current
<Tonxylor> in the "all settings> detials>graphics", i cannot see any graphics.
<Tonxylor> i try to install the file from"http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/331.49/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49.run"
<bekks> Tonxylor: You see something on your display, so some driver is in use. No proprietary, just the standard one.
<bekks> Tonxylor: Do NOT install thenvidia driver by running that file.
<nickoe> Tonxylor: install from repo
<bekks> Tonxylor: you have a Optimus chipset most likely, so you will have to install nvidia-prime
<nickoe> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Tonxylor> i run sudo sh *{file name}.run
<bekks> Tonxylor: Do not run the file.
<bekks> !nvidia | Tonxylor
<ubottu> Tonxylor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bekks> !hybrid
<bekks> hmm.
<Styler2go-Lap> lol
<Styler2go-Lap> windows gut installed it <5min
<Ben64> Tonxylor: first off, don't do "sudo sh" ever, second, don't run the driver from nvidia.com, use the one from ubuntu
<bekks> third, install am optimus compatible driver, which is NOT nvidia-current
<Styler2go-Lap> sry wrong channel
<Ben64> ah optimus, isn't there a nvidia-prime package now?
<bekks> Yes.
<Tonxylor> OK, I will try right now. Thanks for all of you.
<XHeart> hi everyone.
<picca> hey XHeart
<XHeart> I recently installed a graphics card not supported and it corrupted my start up files on 12.04lts. I am running directly from the CD.
<k-rad> can you save youtube.com videos legally on 13.10 ?
<XHeart> What command in sudo I need to use to restore the system files on my hard drive?
<XHeart> I want to reinstall ubuntu 12.04lts but it is not letting me.
<XHeart> is there a command i can download the start up files to my hard drive so I can boot directly from the hard instead of the CD?
<vmusr> Looking for assistance to build xorg.conf file for a dual adapter, 5 monitor configuration
<XHeart> how can i restore my start up files?
<XHeart> i can not use my pc without the CD
<XHeart> the ubuntu CD i meant
<bekks> XHeart: you have to restore all files needed from the backup you should have taken.
<XHeart> i do not think i had back up but i am ok with a fresh start installing ubuntu 12.04lts again.
<XHeart> how can i fix the hard drive?
<XHeart> Can i download those files?
<bekks> XHeart: Why do you think your harddrive is broken? Most likely it is just your installation that is messed up.
<bekks> XHeart: If you are ok with a reinstallation, just reinstall. No need to "fix the harddrive".
<XHeart> when i reboot it stays in a cursor on a black screen
<XHeart> i am working right now with the ubuntu CD
<bekks> XHeart: And why do you suspect your harddrive is broken?
<bekks> !nomodeset < XHeart
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !nomodeset | XHeart
<ubottu> XHeart: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<XHeart> it is not accepting the installation, it does install
<bekks> "it is not accepting" - define that please.
<XHeart> i went back to the original vga port on the pc
<XHeart> it is not installing
<bekks> Back from....?
<bekks> Why is it not installing?
<bekks> !details | XHeart
<ubottu> XHeart: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<XHeart> I have a problem re-installing Ubuntu 12.04lts after I install a dual graphic card which later on found it was not supported. I tried to restart but could not.
<bekks> Define "could not". Someone next to you preventing you from it?
<bekks> XHeart: Please state a clear issue.
<vmusr> Looking for assistance to build xorg.conf file for a dual adapter, 5 monitor configuration
<XHeart> When I restart my pc stays in a black screen with the cursor flashing on the upper left corner.
<bekks> XHeart: Then use the nomodeset kernel option.
<bekks> !nomodeset | XHeart
<ubottu> XHeart: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wiebels> is there a pv alternative that plots or exports a graph of transfer speed as a function of time?
<bekks> Whats a "pv alternative"?
<wiebels> bekks I am testing my HDD's, I have a very unstable transfer rate on my NAS box. Both networking and NAS SSD drive -> NAS HDD drive.
<bekks> wiebels: Then you have to get those tranfer rates first. Most likely, the transfer rate of the network is totally unrelated to the disk speed. Totally unrelated.
<bekks> And if you are pulling data from your NAS and pushing it back to the NAS, you will get half the speed thats possible.
<wiebels> bekks I have a gigabit network, speed fluctuates between 100mbps and 1mbps on the ~5 second scale
<wiebels> bekks however even when copying a file from the NAS SSD to the NAS Raid HDD the speed fluctuates with a similar pattern.
<wiebels> bekks and thats a copy through a terminal instance
<bekks> wiebels: Thats not related to the disk speed then, but to the speed your NAS deals with the data after reading it/before writing it from/to the NAS.
<bekks> wiebels: And your setup "reading from the same network device where I am writing the data to" is the worst test method possible.
<wiebels> bekks it does allow me to drop network related issues
<bekks> wiebels: you cannot distinguish where's the bottleneck at all: the NAS, the network, your computer. Or a single component of the named three.
<bekks> wiebels: It does not allow you to drop network related issues, it doubles network related issues.
<wiebels> bekks how am I using my network when copying from the NAS HDD to the NAS SSD though a terminal instance?
<bekks> wiebels: So are you logged into yo NAS using SSH?
<wiebels> bekks yes, correct
<bekks> Thats the important information missing :)
<bekks> And how do you measure the transfer speed?
<bekks> Did you use bonnie++, vmstat, sar, iostat to investigate the issue further?
<wiebels> bekks I can SSH, SFTP, FTP and it has a SAMBA share. I used pv through SSH to check transfer rate
<bekks> pv is unreliable, totally.
<wiebels> bekks in addition I used dd however dd only returns average speed
<wiebels> bekks will try bonnie++
<bekks> dd without a sane blocksize is misleading.
<wiebels> bekks I was writing a 10Gb testfile from Raid HDD to SSD
<chro> how can I check the mail server that is running ?
<wiebels> bekks bonnie++ doesn't show any odd results on first sight; it also does not present transfer speed as a function of time
<sharpshooter> hi friends, today I installed tmux in ubuntu with shell ZSH  but when i use tmux (tmux-2 ) the its rendering behaviour is very different when i user backspace the words are overlapping how to fix it ?
<doodle> Hi all
<doodle> My machine is crashing too often (i/o error dev sda) - ran smartmontools test - got these results http://www.pastebin.ca/2645199   - could someone help interpret this for me
<doodle> My machine is crashing too often (i/o error dev sda) - ran smartmontools test - got these results http://www.pastebin.ca/2645199   - could someone help interpret this for me
<ItsMeLenny> hello, i have tried both jdk6 and jdk7 but the java gui is unresponsive in programs (that blue themed gui), does anybody know the problem?
<doodle> Can someone please help
<sharpshooter> hi friends, today I installed tmux in ubuntu with shell ZSH  but when i use tmux (tmux-2 ) the its rendering behaviour is very different when i user backspace the words are overlapping how to fix it ?
<doodle> My machine is crashing too often (i/o error dev sda) - ran smartmontools test - got these results http://www.pastebin.ca/2645199   - could someone help interpret this for me
<bekks> doodle: Your disk failing hard, you should save your important data if not already done and reinstall Ubuntu on a new disk.
<doodle> bekks: Thanks
<doodle> I have backed up my data. I'll need to order a new hdd now
<bekks> doodle: Yes. :)
<doodle> bekks: no hope, is it?
<Sagar69> I want to search a file using find command in all directories in the present directory. How can i ?
<bekks> doodle: It's dead, Jim, let it go.
<bekks> Sagar69: find . -type f -name yourfilename.txt
<LK> hi! does anyone have clue about the pdf reader scroll bug being fixed in 14.04?
<LK> ubuntu 13.10 with xfce
<doodle> bekks: think I should :( ..if you don't mind, can you tell me what you looked for in the results
<hiparc> a
<Ben64> doodle: its also possibly a bad cable, port, card, or motherboard
<hiparc> got ubuntu
<hiparc> got ubuntu
<hiparc> got ubuntu
<hiparc> got ubuntu?
<doodle> ben64: how do I know what's causing the problem?
<doodle> ben64: how do I know what's causing the problem?
<bekks> doodle: line 53 and line 70.
<nate__> hello
<Rendar-> Hello nate__
<ItsMeLenny> i have tried both jdk6 and jdk7 but the java gui is unresponsive in programs (that blue themed gui), does anybody know the problem?
<skeuomorf> guys, I've updated chrome on ubuntu 13.04 and it's been acting weird ever since, the mouse doesn't seem to work inside chrome, even when I click on the window it doesn't focus it, can't navigate between tabs
<gregd> guys, my bnep0 interface does not request address via dhcp, even though in network/interfaces it is specified as dhcp and allow-hotplug
<gregd> is this a bug? what should i check before i file in a bug?
<ernetas> Hey guys
<ernetas> Why is this: http://pastebin.com/S1Wui40u giving me this: http://pastebin.com/5aD7tdd6 ?
<ernetas> (logrotate)
<masood> my ldap server is stopped after ubuntu upgrade from 10.4 to 12.4. Complete question is asked here: http://goo.gl/ZwJRf7 . any idea?
<cfhowlett> !server|masood, ask the server channel maybe?
<ubottu> masood, ask the server channel maybe?: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<airdem> hey guys i am in ubuntu 12.04 login screen and my laptops mousepad is not working. how can i change the keyboard layout on the top right?
<airdem> i dont get there with TAB
<airdem> and i have no idea why the mouse isnt working anymore. didnt install anything
<OerHeks> airdem, does your laptop have a FN key for wireless/mouse internal-external/sound and more?
<airdem> yes but they dont seem to work
<airdem> its a lenovo s12
<airdem> fn + f6 is for mouse
<OerHeks> airdem, oke, that was my wild guess
<airdem> ok i just foiund out that my brothewr did an update
<airdem> and now its not working anymore (mouse)
<count_fuzzball> i'm booting a debootstrap'ed Precise minimal system in a vm and about halfway through all the plymouth messages appear on my screen. This only happened after I installed dbus and dbus-x11 packages. Is there any way to suppress them so the 'echo' messages I have in rc.local appear on their own during boot?
<ernetas> Anyone here a big Ubuntu fan?
<ernetas> Mind taking a look? http://pastebin.com/s5GEYHS1 Dependency hell.
<ernetas> most important 2 lines:
<ernetas> initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.3.1~); however: Version of initramfs-tools-bin on system is 0.99ubuntu13.4.
<ernetas> So how the ... am I supposed to recover from broken initramfs upgrade as such? Seems like my machine crashed in the middle of upgrading these two packages and now I simply can't recover from it, just because one of them is already installed and downgrading does not work.
<chro> how can I check the mail service being used ???
<ernetas> chro: ss -t4lpn should show what processes are listening on what.
<ernetas> If it doesn't, you'll have to find it out yourself by checking the process list...
<Jicku> ss -t4lpn
<chro> ernetas: yes, how can I pin point to the name of the processs ?
<llutz> chro sudo lsof -i :25
<OerHeks> ernetas, did you perform 'apt-get -f install' as the error sugggested?
<ernetas> chro: what do you mean? From ss output? Just look at what's listening on your desired ports ()it depends on what you call mail service...)
<ernetas> OerHeks: as you can see in the paste, yes, I did.
<chro> I got this
<chro> LISTEN     0      100                                                                   *:25
<chro> how can I know which mail server is running now ?
<ernetas> Second line should show.
<ernetas> If it's another port, you can't tell.
<ernetas> lsof won't show it as well.
<ernetas> So you just have to guess and check every option (by looking at the process list, not config files, as they can be just remaining after unclean uninstall).
<ansel> hi
<OerHeks> ernetas, try " sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-depends " might solve it
<cfhowlett> ansel, greetings
<ansel> what
<ansel> how are u all ?
<cfhowlett> ansel, great.  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<chro> how can I list the processes that have open ports ???
<Jicku> how can i change the settings of firefox on ubuntu?
<ansel_> g
<cfhowlett> Jicku, depends on what exactly you want to change - could be firefox preferences or ubuntu's
<Jicku> firefoxs
<cfhowlett> Jicku, what do you want to change
<Jicku> i want to enter the edit and then preferences
<Jicku> i just dont know where the button is
<cfhowlett> jicku WHAT EXACTLY do you want to change in firefox?
<Jicku> proxy
<OerHeks> open firefox and see top panel?
<Jicku> yes?
<cfhowlett> Jicku, firefox>preferences>Network>configure how firefox connects to the internet
<cfhowlett> firefox > edit > preferences ...
<updatemotd> Hello! i have added a script to /etc/update-motd.d/ directory: 99-myinfo  but it seems not to be added to the login text (motd)
<Spl0it_S4in7> Hi.
<Spl0it_S4in7> I have disabled shell_exec() function for security purposes , how can i remove that limitation for just one site ?
<madumlao> hi guys
<madumlao> does anyone have ubuntu running on one of those samsung convertible tablets?
<madumlao> im seeing a cheap secondhand samsung ativ smart pc pro 700t on sale somewhere and am thinking of getting it
<super-ru> Hey guys, quick question - I am wanting to install version 4.01.0-3ubuntu3 on an amd64 system of the ocaml package but it says "trusty (devel)". Does that mean it's not going to work on my Saucy install?
<xubuntu> hi
<Guest29111> hi
<super-ru> Hey so, anyone know?
<super-ru> I've messed up three installs in a row trying to get pfff compiled and installed
<super-ru> Using debian binaries
<super-ru> lol
<daftykins> super-ru: using debian binaries on an ubuntu system and you're wondering what's up. Hrmm.
<super-ru> haha
<super-ru> Yeah but the binaries I want to use now have "trusty (devel)" next to them, why is that?
<daftykins> hmm, beyond guessing at the obvious i've no idea i'm afraid
<cfhowlett> !trusty|super-ru,
<ubottu> super-ru,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<super-ru> Yes I know
<super-ru> Is it written because the binaries are only for 14.04 or they are only available through some repository specific to 14.04 or what
<brucevein> how can i take an image of my hard drive, flash it to a usb stick, make it bootable
<cfhowlett> super-ru, support for trusty is in the other channel.  best to query them.
<super-ru> cfhowlett, see this url http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ocaml - can I install (under exact hits) the last result, on 13.10
<super-ru> I'm on 13.10
<brucevein> or is it possible to install directly to usb drive from cdrom?
<asd> super-ru : i just get my un=buntu installed via usb. to move ubuntu.iso, i use unebootin(in wwindowz).
<daftykins> brucevein: rather than that, make a flash drive up as a persistent install.
<super-ru> I wasn't the one asking asd
<brucevein> daftykin, whats the difference?
<brucevein> that would be like a livecd?
<daftykins> brucevein: only you can install things and they stay - plus store data
<brucevein> daftykins yeah thats exactly what i want
<super-ru> cfhowlett what is the other channel you mentioned anyway?
<asd> sorry, i meant to brucevein
<daftykins> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daftykins> brucevein: there you go ^
<sqrt> hi. is it possible to manually generate an ipv6 temp address? ip addr add etc etc ??
<brucevein> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> super-ru,  #ubuntu+1 for the next version 14.04
<super-ru> ty cfhowlett
<justit> hello, have the such problem: openvpn connection started from console doesn't work. It seems as connected, but there works nothing. The same connection manually created with gui network-manager works fine. Furthermore: working config exported from network manager and started from console also not working.
<daftykins> justit: and the logs say?
<lebafar> Does anybody knows if adobe Brackets text editor is available to Ubuntu and how do I download it via apt-get?
<cfhowlett> lebafar, check the software center
<fl0w> or apt-cache search
<lebafar> ok, thank you!
<fl0w> lebafar: http://brackets.io is this what you're talking about?
<fl0w> because according to their website, they have "improved linux support"
<lebafar> fl0w, yes. exactly it.
<ziikutv> hi guys
<ziikutv> anyone of you have dualbooted your mac with ubuntu?
<lebafar> fl0w, I know I can download via website but then I wouldn't know what to do with the file.
<ziikutv> How do i make the trackpad click as a button andnot like a regular track pad?
<daftykins> ziikutv: tried the forums / askubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !mac|ziikutv,
<ubottu> ziikutv,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ziikutv> another question: I was following this guide to setup rails http://gorails.com/setup/ubuntu/13.10 i tried installing rvm but it was getting stuck.. and rvm command wasnt working so i tried to do something like http://gorails.com/setup/ubuntu/13.10
<fl0w> lebafar: They seem to have a .deb package available (which basically is a double-click thing)
<ziikutv> and now my terminal is Fully fucked up.. it doesnt even login or anything when i start it.. it just seems like a text editor and no commands are executing.. how to fix?
<ziikutv> cfhowlett: that doesnt help at all
<ziikutv> so you guys should probably fix that
<ziikutv> to !macInstallhelp|xyaname
<lebafar> fl0w, right, I guess I am gonna try that just to see what happens.
<ziikutv> can someone tell me how to fix my terminal at least?
<justit> daftykins, <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
<justit> thats what log says
<super-ru> ziikutv does it not respond at all? Try export PS1="\u " or something?
<ziikutv> super-ru: It literallylooks like a texteditor now
<ziikutv> im trying to take a pic but i forgot how. havent ubuntued since like 10
<super-ru> Ctrl+C
<super-ru> I assume you mean you're still in the borked terminal window?
<cfhowlett> lebafar, download it from the site and use dpkg to install
<ziikutv> Ctrl+C closes it
<ziikutv> but you see how when terminal starts it sort of "logs in" and you see something like $ ... none of that.. nada
<daftykins> justit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/335694/vpnc-has-stopped-working-with-cisco-vpn-gateway-ubuntu-13-04
<super-ru> interesting
<ziikutv> super-ru: Its sort of like this but on ubuntu :P http://gorails.com/setup/ubuntu/13.10
<ziikutv> OMFG
<ziikutv> i didnt copy the link
<super-ru> Lol
<super-ru> You've pasted that link 3 times
<ziikutv> Yea
<ziikutv> i need to switch the kyboard layout and stuff
<ziikutv> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=789130
<ziikutv> but this is more important
<lebafar> cfhowlett, and how I am supposed to do that ? If I try to install it via double click Ubuntu Software Center it trows me a message like : Only install this file if you trust the origin.
<super-ru> Maybe your theme is messed up and your text matches the background colour?
<ziikutv> dude i can see the text fine
<ziikutv> its just not BASHING
<cfhowlett> lebafar, sudo dpkg -i filenamehere.deb
<Art_MOO_Style> Hello
<cfhowlett> Art_MOO_Style, greetings
<ziikutv> how do i take a picture of this?
<lebafar> cfhowlett, cool, thank you, installing it. :D
<ziikutv> how do i take a screenshot
<cfhowlett> lebafar, have fun, be safe
<DJones> !screenshot | ziikutv
<ubottu> ziikutv: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ziikutv> DJones: thanks bud.. im on a mac dualbooted so pritnscreen key doesnt exist
<crond> ziikutv: you can rebind keys
<lebafar> cfhowlett, \o/
<DJones> ziikutv: Ah, not sure then, last apple hardware I used was an Apple ][
<ziikutv> crond: Yes but to do any of that.. i have to first fix this danm terminal..
<crond> ziikutv: if you ctrl+alt+f1 is that tty messed up too?
<ziikutv> I took a picture from my phone.. its uploading
<crond> ok
<ziikutv> what does that doo?
<ziikutv> the ctrl alt f
<ziikutv> f1
<crond> switches to a text only terminal, out of X
<crond> you then hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the GUI
<crond> you could switch to the terminal on f1, use xmodmap to rebind stuff, then switch back.
<ziikutv> I just ctrl alted through f1 - g12
<ziikutv> f12 nothing
<crond> has ubuntu disabled that? anyone know? I know you can't ctrl+alt+backspace to kill the X server for some reason
<ubuntuaddicted> im getting an "error setting permission" when writing to a CIFS mount which hasn't changed server side, i only have installed a new ubuntu version. Where do i start to troubleshoot
<super-ru> Oh ziikutv I just realised you're probably on PS4 or something
<elia> ciao
<ziikutv> super-ru: perhaps..
<ziikutv> guys here is a screenshot
<ziikutv> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2imdzE8zqUEbjlZMUdQTmNNVE0/edit?usp=sharing
<ziikutv> FML!
<crond> ziikutv: doesn't load.
<super-ru> its a black terminal with no PS1 info and the standard block cursor and he's written on three lines
<super-ru> Like he said, just like a text editor
<ziikutv> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2imdzE8zqUEbjlZMUdQTmNNVE0/edit
<ziikutv> yup
<ziikutv> super-ru:  got anu clued as to what i can do?
<super-ru> I would just check out /home/<you>/.bashrc to see if it's borked
<ziikutv> ok
<ziikutv> define borked
<super-ru> Well check its modification time first
<super-ru> Maybe your attempt to install ruby did something to it
<super-ru> I mean RoR
<ziikutv> i have enabled hidden files and holders
<ziikutv> but... still cant see bashrc
<super-ru> just do editor /home/<you>/.bashrc it should be there
<super-ru> and if you're using ls, try ls -a
<super-ru> Oh wait
<super-ru> You have no command prompt lol my mistake
<poopuser> Hi. How can I mount iso from command line as a user without need of fstab usage? Fuseiso let me mounts but sets root owner.
<ziikutv> this is ....annoying
<ziikutv> super-ru: Did u modify ur bashrc? If not.. copy paste contents on pastebin.org or pastie.org and ill save it as bashrc at same location, maybe it will overwriter
<super-ru> What version are you on
<brucevein> daftykins is there a way to copy the currently installed os to a flash drive
<brucevein> or persistent install is the only way
<ziikutv> Salamander
<super-ru> Um well I'll give you mine but it might be different
<super-ru> It's just the default from 13.10
<daftykins> brucevein: there are ways you could obtain a list of the installed software you've already put on then install those packages onto the persistent one, then you could just copy your /home directory over and you'd be set
<super-ru> http://pastebin.com/tJ6UsgWq
<ziikutv> Super!!!!! OMFG
<ziikutv> Maybe i have some hope?
<super-ru> What
<ziikutv> I just got a crash error window
<brucevein> daftykins, ive made changes to the kernel, added catalyst drivers, etc
<ziikutv> it says the applicaton Bash has stopped working
<ziikutv> Sorry, the application bash has stopped unexpecteedly
<super-ru> Oh dude
<daftykins> brucevein: yeah that'd have to be done again
<ziikutv> ?
<ziikutv> yes
<super-ru> Open up system monitor and close bash
<super-ru> Any hung bash processes
<ziikutv> there is no bash
<ziikutv> there
<Peace-> i have not vlc output client for jack http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/22/plasma-desktopEx5907.png
<brucevein> daftykins, will the tutorial you sent me work for xubuntu
<Peace-> why?
<daftykins> brucevein: i can't imagine there'd be any reason it wouldn't
<ziikutv> erm i see my bashrc
<super-ru> Um ziikutv, sure you're viewing all processes?
<ziikutv> i think its like same as yours
<ziikutv> i opened the text editor and went to my username folder
<ziikutv> Yes
<super-ru> You've tried typing exit<enter> and it doesn't quit right
<antoHP2>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<wiebels> Transfering large files should use memory right?
<wiebels> eg a CP of an 8GB file on a HD should use significant memory?
<super-ru> No, just the buffer and whatever underrun your system is experiencing
<daftykins> wiebels: not necessarily
<antoHP2>  load .xchat2/budus.so
<wiebels> daftykins and when writing from system SSD to system HDD?
<OerHeks> profligacy, there are faster desktops for light machines, Xubuntu is lighter and faster
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, ubuntu is a linux distribution, not "a linux". A "linux" is the kernel
<profligacy> what's meanty by "distribution"?
<profligacy> OS?
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, with that said there are faster linux distributions out there. it's really based on the desktop environment
<profligacy> what's a desktop environment
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, distribution is basically the flavor of linux
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, a desktop environment is the graphics user interface
<profligacy> what varies from distro to distro?
<profligacy> and why do they adapt to  diff desktop environments?
<profligacy> does windows funcition like that?
<profligacy> you're stuck with their desktop environment right
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, i would suggest reading up on the basics of linux. many things vary from distro to distro all the way down to the folder structure, package management etc etc
<Super-ru> Anyone know why ctrl+y in ubuntu doesn't seem to work for redo in most apps and instead writes the letter z?
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, NO, you can change your DE at anytime
<profligacy> no i mean in windows
<profligacy> what is a package
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, in windows, yes you're stuck with the DE. you can change the theme a little but that's it
<profligacy> is it easy to swmitch DEs in ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, a package is the software or libraries needed to make something work
<profligacy> what is the default DE?
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, as i said you should go read a basics of linux website
<OerHeks> profligacy, sure, install it and choose DE at login
<profligacy> is it the uniwnidow
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, Unity is the default DE for Ubuntu
<profligacy> yeah
<profligacy> unity
<profligacy> dow do you choose DE at login?
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, KDE is the default DE for Kubuntu and XFCE is the default for Xubuntu and LXDE is the default for Lubuntu
<profligacy> so many acronyms!!
<profligacy> ive heard of kde
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, if there's more than one installed, you'd see the option to choose your DE
<profligacy> everytime you log in?
<profligacy> isn't that inconvenient
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, yes IF you have your setup set to always ask for a username and password to login BUT whatever you last choose will be set each time
<profligacy> also, in windows you can drag a a window to the left of the screen and it will maximize to occupy teh entire left side of the screen.
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, you can set it to auto login if you want.
<profligacy> drag a window to the left, and it will do the same on the left
<profligacy> drag it up, and it will maximiaze to cover the entire screen
<profligacy> is there anyway to have this work on ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, yes
<profligacy> so each user
<profligacy> has its own kde
<profligacy> *DE
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, they can yes
<profligacy> ok its simpler than i thought
<profligacy> how can i get that effect btw
<profligacy> of maximizing windows that way
<ubuntuaddicted> profligacy, i don't know
<profligacy> ok thanks
<neta> can you change owner for a folder and all its children including other olders ?
<neta> without going 1 by 1
<Super-ru> yes
<Super-ru> chown --help
<neta> ah just adding a *
<neta> that simple
<Super-ru> No
<Super-ru> That will do the most immediate directories and folders but not their children
<neta> moment will read on
<Super-ru> chown -v --recursive [owner:group] [file]
<Super-ru> Of course you'll need to be elevated
<neta> thanks super-ru
<Super-ru> That's okay neta
<Super-ru> God I love watching compiler output inside of a git repo
<Super-ru> It's like watching a pick-and-place electronics assembly line
<irgendwer4711> hi, I cant stop or start service cron, said unkown service
<irgendwer4711> hi, I cant stop or start service cron, said unkown service
<neta> Super-ru i am pretty new to linux/servers ingeneral(2 weeks in it so far) so if that was meant to me i dont know what it means
<neta> you cant kill it ?
<neta> thats a way to stop it i assume
<irgendwer4711> yes could kill, but thats a task for the init scripts
<Super-ru> irgendwer4711 try: services --status-all | grep cron
<Super-ru> maybe it has another name
<Super-ru> Sorry services shouldn't be plural
<irgendwer4711> Super-ru:  [ + ]  cron
<Super-ru> And yes neta that was for you. In a command prompt if you go to the directory where you wanted to become the owner of all subdirectories then run the script I wrote whilst elevated, it will take ownership
<arkanabar> Is there some way to run flashplugin-installer manually to use a local file?
<Super-ru> So you could run su - or sudo
<neta> Ah yea it did output lot of stuff all the file/dir it change the ownership to
<Super-ru> Oh you ran it already?
<neta> yea
<neta> i think it worked as well will have to check in a sec when i am done compliing node
<Super-ru> irgendwer 4711 are you running service stop cron or service cron stop
<irgendwer4711> Super-ru: it said unrecognized service
<neta> by what i've seen so far seems like ubunutu is more popular then other linuxes why is that ?
<Super-ru> Gui is neat and it's stable
<Super-ru> Plus it's debian based
<cfhowlett> neta, great topic for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel - let's keep this channel for actual support please.
<neta> Sorry cfhowltt, will do
<cfhowlett> neta, thank you.
<OerHeks> uh oh
<Super-ru> irrgendwer4711, you have to have elevated priveleges so run sudo service cron stop
<wcchandler> is there a way to hit the donate page without going to the download page first?
<irgendwer4711> Super-ru: no, it says: unrecognized service
<irgendwer4711> user movement are annoying
<Super-ru> Are you sure it doesn't say "stop: unrecognized service"
<OerHeks> server troubles, you can hide split/join messages in your client
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, I've got almost a full page of user renames displayed at present ...
<irgendwer4711> Super-ru: no command is succedfull
<Super-ru> Are you running it as su?
<irgendwer4711> Super-ru: /etc/init.d/cron doenst work too
<irgendwer4711> I am root
<Super-ru> irrgendwer4711 I don't know then sorry
<irgendwer4711> maybe some reboot helps
<wcchandler> is anybody else getting "access denied" when accessing http://www.ubuntu.com/process-donation?  or by clicking "Pay with Paypal" on this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions ?
<Super-ru> How can you list all packages you installed besides default installed ones for your bundle (or whatever the iso is referred to as)
<cfhowlett> Super-ru, dpkg -l   will list all packages
 * OerHeks used to use "dpkg --get-selections > ~/InstalledPackages.list " 
<neta> super-ru i think the owner chance didnt work
<cfhowlett> Super-ru, ^^^ this is an excellent suggestion
<cfhowlett> wcchandler, yes, access denied
<neta> i tried chaning the owner for /var/www/foler by cd /var/www sudo chown -R www-data.www-data folder/ now when i try to write a file with ubuntu user it gives me Permission denied
<OerHeks> wcchandler, same here
<neta> I've also added ubuntu into www-data group and still no access
<OerHeks> neta, www-data:www-data  (not www-data.www-data)
<neta> ah
<neta> Same Permission denied
<OerHeks> neta i guess you need sudo, to change owner outside your /home/
<neta> i used sudo yea i also did stat /folder and it shows that the suer www-data and group www-data is there
<neta> maybe i did not add ubuntu user to that group correctly
<neta> will try again and reboot
<OerHeks> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/folder
<OerHeks> Thank you for flying Freenode
<Super-ru> dpkg --get-selections is empty
<Super-ru> Well I lie, it says install for everything, not deinstall
<neta> oerHeks thanks  will try
<Super-ru> neta are those two (user and group) tied to IDs in the stat output?
<Super-ru> And what are the access permissions?
<Super-ru> You might have to apply  chmod a+x /folder -v
<asturel> hi, its not rly ubuntu related but is there some reverse tunnel software? (except ssh)
<neta> its 755
<neta> i just made sure, my suer is in www-data group and www-data group is the owner of the foler.
<neta> permission for the folder is 755 but would that pervent me from vi a file there ?
<Super-ru> No 755 is quite standard
<neta> i did the following sanity checks: whoami - ubuntu,  groups - .... ... . www-data ..., stat /var/www/folder: Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (   33/www-data)   Gid: (   33/www-data). am i missing anything ?
<Super-ru> Does your acount you're starting VI with have permission too?
<neta> i am starting vi with ubuntu (not with sudo )
<neta> so i assume it should have permision
<Super-ru> I assume your folder isn't actually a symlink
<neta> dont know what symlink means give me a sec to read about it
<Super-ru> when you stat'd the folder it would have file 'path' -> 'path2' if it were
 * Gnea wasn't aware that 'ubuntu' was a commandline program
<neta> it doesnt have the word path it has File: â/var/www/folderâ
<max3> is there really no way to make dolphin the default file manager in ubuntu?
<max3> 13.10
<neta> so symlinks are like window's shortcuts
<neta> sort of
<penryn> neta, no
<penryn> neta, symlinks work on the filesystem level, shortcuts are different
<penryn> neta, look up ntfs junctions
<penryn> and play with "mklink" on windows
<max3> is there a way to make dolphin the default file manager?
<yodam> Hey! Can I receive any help here?
<neta> will do penryn,
<|> !ask|yodam,
<yodam> How do I fix the grub after installing ubuntu on a USB stick?
<penryn> yodam, dont ask to ask, just ask
<yodam> I have windows 8 already installed and I decided to install ubuntu on a USB stick and now i have to plug my usb stick in order to make it possible to boot into anything how do i fix this?
<penryn> yodam, youll have to boot into linux a and install grub2 to the hard drives MBR?
<penryn> or just to the flashdrives MBR, that way you could simply use bios/uefi hotkeys to boot from the flashdrive whenever you want
<yodam> Ok how exactly do I do this? (I'm no computer geek)
<penryn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197598/how-to-install-grub2-under-several-common-scenarios
<penryn> https://superuser.com/questions/397341/howto-install-and-configuring-grub2-on-a-usb-thumb-drive
<penryn> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1225506
<penryn> for starters
<yodam> Thanks, I'll read these and come back to give you the outcome :)
<cypher-neo> Frakking Freenode
<neta> penryn there's a difference i see
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<yodam> penryn, I don't necessarily want to boot grub on the USB drive, I just wanna fix it on the actual computer
<OerHeks> yodam, i thinkyou neet gdisk for gtp partitions and the UEFI manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yodam> Ok ill be back and try a few things, thanks for your help
<neta> so there's no way to allow permission to hardlinks ? i mean i am able to visit the site in browser, unable to write to the folder however.
<max3> is there a way to make dolphin the default file manager?
<jefinc> max3 when you installed it did it not ask you to set as default?
<max3> no
<yodam> Hello! Im back! I fixed the problem! Thank you guys for your time and help :)
<neta> is it customary to have the files in a protected folder like /var/www... and have a symilink to a public one ?
<bekks> neta: /var/www is public.
<neta> then i am doing something wrong. Any manual or a website i could read, on how to setup ubuntu correctly ?
<bekks> neta: Insert the CD, follow the installation. Whats the actual issue you are experiencing?
<neta> No, cd just ec2 server, i took and start learning on, just so i can setup nodejs and some other stuff
<bekks> neta: And whats the actuall issue you are experiencing?
<neta> ever configured or even use linux prior to that, so still learning. and i might be doing something wrong with how i set up my files
<bekks> neta: So what is the actual issue you are experiencing?
<neta> i am trying to give permission to /var/www/folder. -added changed the owner to www-data, added ubuntu user to that group and stil unable to write files there
<bekks> neta: Thats what you are trying to do - but why? Whats the _actual_ issue? I am not going to ask again.
<frackster> does anyone speak chinese here?
<bekks> !cn | frackster
<frackster> I need a few sentences translated
<frackster> bekks: what?
<bekks> frackster: Nevermind, the bot is not here. He would have directed you to the chinese ubuntu channel. But I am assuming your issue is offtopic to Ubuntu support?
<frackster> oh
<frackster> what's the chinese support channel bekks?
<frackster> #ubuntu-cn?
<neta> bekks, my goal eventually is to connect phpstorm or dreamweaver directly to the site's folder so i can make changes on the fly as if it were my privated(which it is) environment.
<neta> that's that actual issue
<bekks> neta: And how is that related changing permissions of /var/www ?
<neta> the problem: files wont get save due to permission deniel
<bekks> !details | neta
<bekks> neta: What exactly are you trying to do how...?
<basketballlll> hello
<Munster> o/
<basketballlll> anyone online
<bekks> basketballlll: Type: "/names"
<Munster> yup
<basketballlll> how are we on if there is a ddos
<Munster> not all servers are affected , looks like the US servers are being attacked
<basketballlll> what servers are online
<bekks> basketballlll: Thats not related to Ubuntu, but a good question for #freenode
<Munster> the euro servers seem ok
<neta> my site's folder resides in /var/www/foler. i am trying to configure phpstorm so when i save, it will automatically save(using sftp key pair) the changes that was made to the server.
<bekks> neta: I never heard of "phpstorm".
<neta> well its just an editor like dreamweaver that make a simple sftp connection with a certain user you select
<basketballlll> Munster:  what port is adams.freenode.net
<bekks> basketballlll: Thats a good question for #freenode
<neta> ok lets ignore php storm i do, cd /var/www/folder, then vi file, then try to save the file and i get permission denied , same thing with nano
<Munster> using 7000, basketballlll
<bekks> neta: Thats because for security reasons your logged in user is not a member of the www-data group andn never should beb.
<bekks> *be.
<neta> even for the sake of editing?
<Munster> basketballlll, but I'm on rajaniemi.freenode.net
<bekks> neta: For the sake of security never ever do that.
<neta> so how to edit files instead ?
<bekks> neta: sudo vi file - or use mod_userdir and place them in ~/public_html/
<neta> How about if i have the files set up in/var/www/folder, and make a symlinc from this to the folder that the user can access
<neta> ah there we go that's something i've seen before public_html. .. will read about mod_userdir see what it does
<bekks> A symlink will not change file permissions.
<neta> i'll read about mode-userdir and see what it is thanks bekks
<saiarcot895> erm...what exactly is happening?
<neta> bekks so basically i create something like home/ubuntu/public_html/folder and create a rule for nginx to redirect there. however wont that be a different user/folder for ubuntu / www-data ?
<tirah> could anyone help me with an issue I am having?
<tirah> anyone help me with an issue I am having?
<neta> what's the issue
<tirah> how do I install custum kernels this is the first time using ubuntu
<neta> no idea what kernels are maybe someone sle
<bekks> neta: Basically you create /home/user/public_html/ and those contents will be presented as www.yourdomain.tld/~user/ when using Apache. I dont know wether nginx provides a facility similar to this.
<bekks> tirah: Why do you want to use a a custom kernel?
<tirah> I have a surface pro 2 and the keyboard will not work without using one
<tirah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183946&page=7
<tirah> if you read the last post by pointsource
<davido_> I think that going from "first time using Ubuntu" to "installing custom kernels" is like "first time  throwing a snowball" to "winning the ski jumping competition"
<tirah> lol I know this but I will not have a keyboard without installing one
<tirah> davido_: is it that hard
<bekks> tirah: Using a kernel from someone you dont know is a very bad idea. It isnt an official kernel, you have no changelog, you have no information about what will happen when using that kernel. Dont use it. Dont.
<davido_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/kernel-baking.html
<tirah> davido_: thank you
<tirah> This is my first time using ubuntu not linux
<tirah> :P
<davido_> tirah: That was the 2nd result that came up when I hit Google.  Don't thank me, thank Google.
<tirah> Thank you Google
<bekks> tirah: Then you should know that is one of the worst ideas to use those kernels.
<davido_> I agree.
<tirah> why?
<bekks> tirah: I just explained it to you.
<davido_> It's one thing to install a custom kernel on a raspberry pi that cost $39.
<bekks> tirah: I am resting that case for the sake of not telling people how to drive a safe way to let them have their computer being taken over by someone else.
<tirah> ok
<tirah> is there any way for my keyboard to work without installing a custum kernel?
<davido_> But doing it on a machine you actually use... next week you'll be asking how to uninstall keyloggers that are sending your login credentials to hackers in the Ukrane.
<bekks> tirah: No. Build your own kernel.
<neta> lol davido
<bekks> neta: That was no joke.
<neta> Yea i understand though the way he put it is funny
<ziikutv> hey
<ziikutv> does anyone use autokey here?
<bekks> ziikutv: What if someone does?
<ziikutv> i need help setting it up, its retaded
<bekks> ziikutv: How about asking a specific question then?
<ziikutv> How do I set it such that when I press Key wth code 128.. it does the same thing as superW (show all windows)
<davido_> Here's a specific question: I'm following the instructions here: http://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools#downloads
<bekks> ziikutv: You cant set up such a thing. One key, one action. :)
<davido_> But when I ./filename.sfx, bash complains that there is no such file or directory.
<ziikutv> wtf
<ziikutv> Okay
<bekks> ziikutv: And if that key is already taken by something else, it is pointless trying to use it for something else.
<ziikutv> Can I use it to swap super and control (so its like a mac)
<bekks> davido_: Then "./filename.sfx" does not exist.
<davido_> Even using ./<tab-completion>, still "No such file or directory"
<davido_> Yes, bekks, that seems like the simple answer. :)
<bekks> davido_: Then that file you are looking for does not exist.
<zykotick9> davido_: FYI ./ means, in this directory...  just sayin'
<davido_> I'm aware.
<ziikutv> bekks: Do u know what Hid patches are?
<bekks> ziikutv: Yes.
<ziikutv> bekks: Can you help me with that then?
<ziikutv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<zykotick9> ziikutv: HID is Human Interface Device
<ziikutv> over here it says you can swap the cmd and super eys using the hid_apple patch
<ziikutv> and this is the link
<ziikutv> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10259/
<davido_> ls -l shows the file.  Tab-completion completes the filename.  So how does the file not exist?
<llutz> davido_: "file filename.sfx" "uname -m"
<yeats> davido_: this may be relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/351827/unable-to-run-a-32-bit-program-on-64-bit-vm/353497#353497
<bekks> ziikutv: Since thats a kernelpatch, you have to build your own kernel then.
<ziikutv> okay
<ziikutv> dont know who todo that
<davido_> ah, the file exists, but it may be invoking something that doesn't?
<Dalvikin> were can i find ubuntu version for my droid?
<yeats> davido_: right
<davido_> thanks.
<yeats> !phone | davido_
<yeats> davido_: sorry
<Dalvikin> the thing boot to a black screen
<yeats> !touch | Dalvikin
<Dalvikin> i need to reflash
<yeats> hmm
<yeats> oh - no ubottu :-/
<Dalvikin> sup?
<terrasapien> how can I see which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<yeats> Dalvikin: I was trying to invoke the channel bot's information about ubuntu touch/phone/mobile
<llutz> terrasapien: lsb_release -sc
<terrasapien> thanks llutz
<terrasapien> why have there been no updates for weeks for "raring" ??
<yeats> Dalvikin: /join #ubuntu-touch
<Dalvikin> they are working on the phone version
<s8n> Closing Link: 75-135-156-3.dhcp.aldl.mi.charter.com (Sorry, server is full - try later)
<s8n> wow
<glitsj16> terrasapien: because raring is end-of-life
<s8n> never seen freenode get full
<bekks> rimd2r___: Raring is 13.04 - which is EOL for weeks now.
<terrasapien> glitsj16, that makes sense, thanks
<terrasapien> less than a year and discontinued
<terrasapien> and 13.10 won't install
<bekks> terrasapien: Nine months.
<terrasapien> time to find a new distro
<genii> terrasapien: If you issue: ubuntu-support-status    ..it will tell you
<bekks> terrasapien: And what does "wont install" mean, exactly?
<parapan_> hi folks > I have a 1 TB HDD on a laptop .....partition 1 boot=primary / partition 2 = extended ( swap + ubuntu ) / partition 3 primary for storage / free space 300 GB - I want to create a logical partition on those 300 GB but the only option into GPARTED is PRIMARY - can you help pls ???
<ziikutv> Whats the shortcut to hide all windos?
<llutz> parapan_: you already have an extended partition, you cannot have 2. so the only possible partition type left is primary (the 4th)
<llutz> parapan_: remove your 3rd partition, extend the extended to the end of the drive and re-create logical drives in it
<bekks> Of course you can have up to 4 extended partitions on a MBR labeled disk.
<bekks> And each extended partition may contain up to 16 logical partitions.
<faugusztin_> bekks: uhm, no. Even wiki says so : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended_partition
<llutz> bekks: nonsense
<bekks> Then wiki is wrong.
<faugusztin_> bekks: clearly not
<parapan_> llutz: ok, but if I make the 4th partition primary , can I create a new logical partition inside it ?
<bekks> llutz: Then explain how I was able to build 4 extended partitions using MBR i the past?
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I have one cron job set and want to create another - do I do this in the same cron file or do I create another one??
<faugusztin_> bekks: because you ignored windows compatibility
<parapan_> llutz: the reason below is: 1/2/3 partitions for work and on the 4th partitions I want to install 2-3 other testing OS's . . .
<bekks> faugusztin_: Which doesnt mean "it isnt possible".
<gmachine_24> Also, is there a live version of Ubuntu I can run off a usb stick and be able to update/save etc. changes? I assume if I install the OS to the flash drive it will boot and run normally - or am I wrong?
<llutz> parapan_: no you can't. only extended partitions can hold logical drives
<bekks> And LVM volume groups.
<parapan_> llutz: so I can basically have 3 primary partitions and an extended one - correct ??
<llutz> parapan_: that's what the MBR-definition allows, yes
 * ratdog slaps FiremanEd around a bit with a large trout ...
<parapan_> llutz: sp that's why the peoples invented virtual machines :d
<dougl> is the cube thing only kde?
<llutz> parapan_: and gpt
<bekks> dougl: Which "cube thing"?
<dougl> desktop cube bekks  sorry
<ratdog> kde is now picked up funding from LinuxMint sine ubutu dropped kde funding
<ratdog> :)
<bekks> The desktop cube is a CCSM thing originally - they just ported it, it has nothing to do with funding.
<genii> ratdog: Mostly Kubuntu is being supported now by Blue systems
<ratdog> mint will go with wayland insted of mir
<ratdog> :)
<dougl> bekks - right ... I was wondering if I could change the end pics on the cube
<glitsj16> dougl: the compiz cube effect isn't a kde-only thing no --> http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-desktop-cube-effect-ubuntu-13-10 if you want to try it
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<ratdog> genii mint blog also says mint is funding
<OerHeks> ratdog, keep this channel free for support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<dougl> glitsj16, thanks for the info :)
<bekks> ratdog: And Canonical dropped funding for Kubuntu back in 2012.
<ratdog> yep
<bekks> ratdog: So your comments are not even offtopic, but even outdated.
<ratdog> and xorg's new wayland
<ratdog> bad
<bekks> ratdog: Can you please take the chit chat to some offtopic channel?
<ratdog> intel dropped all support for mir
<ratdog> ok
<genii> ratdog: #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic are probably better channels for this discussion
<ratdog> or a mint channel?
<genii> Possibly.
<parapan_> llutz: thanks chief ..I'll see what I can manage ....
<mezen> ratdog,
<mezen> FiremanEd,
<Kuro-Maii> hello
<Kuro-Maii> I have a question considering the package manager from ubuntu
<gmachine_24> !question
<gmachine_24> errr
<gmachine_24> Kuro-Maii, just ask
<Kuro-Maii> is it possible to replace it with a yum ( -like ) manager?
<gmachine_24> is there a live version of Ubuntu I can run off a usb stick and be able to update/save etc. changes? I assume if I install the OS to the flash drive it will boot and run normally - or am I wrong?
<gmachine_24> Kuro-Maii, what is it
<gmachine_24> "it"
<Kuro-Maii> yum is the package manager from fedora
<neta> bekks, will simply putting the files insite /home/user/public_html be a risk ?
<zykotick9> gmachine_24: yes, you can do a regular install to a USB.
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: you can't, yum is for rpm-based distros
<zykotick9> llutz: i'm wondering what they mean by yum-like?
<Kuro-Maii> and I find it to be a lot more readable than the output from apt-get or aptitude
<gmachine_24> zykotick9: thanks.
<bekks> neta: Depends on your configuration.
<llutz> zykotick9: idk, same syntax/options maybe
<gmachine_24> Kuro-Maii - I believe yum is meant for rpm packages only
<gmachine_24> But I could be wrong
<bekks> Kuro-Maii: There is no yum for non-rpm based linux distributions.
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, gmachine_24, I know that is why I added the ( -like ) part
<gmachine_24> Kuro-Maii, have you tried synaptic?
<gmachine_24> Kuro-Maii: It is a gui
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: and what does "-like" mean for you? use apt-get/aptitude if you want a cli-tool
<bekks> gmachine_24: synaptic is totally different from yum :)
<gmachine_24> bekks, yes, I know. But he complained about the output so I thought synaptic might be easier for him/her.
<gmachine_24> and it's different than, not different from. :-)
<neta> bekks mind giving another clue to what i should look for?
<bekks> neta: I dont know what you are looking for.
<shadej> hello guys
<Kuro-Maii> what I mean with "-like" is that the cli output of yum can be done with a different package manager
<bekks> neta: You are still not precise enough in asking your questions for anyone being able to give you an useful answer.
<gmachine_24> shadej, just please ask your question
<shadej> is it possible to coerce ubuntu to accept short passwords?
<Kuro-Maii> and I prefer a cli over a gui
<neta> yea that's true still not enough knowladge to pinpoint my question sorry about that
<shadej> gmachine_24: greetings first
<neta> well for now i guess i will have my site at /home/user/public_html and hope for the best
<bekks> neta: Why not editing the files on the server but using stuff like phpstorm?
<neta> i only have remote access to the server and using vi or nano to edit files is hell
<gmachine_24> I have one cron job set and want to create another - do I do this in the same cron file or do I create another one??
<bs0d> Hello everyone.  I have added 2 hard drives to a vm, but mdadm tells me it cannot use them because device or resource is busy. Reboot didn't help.
<calju16> hey all, hows it going?
<llutz> gmachine_24: users crontab? just add it to the same file
<bekks> bs0d: How did you add them to which vm (which hypervisor)?
<sakter12> how do i do syntax highlighting with pastebinit?
<calju16> does anyone here have any experience with home switches?
<neta> bekk sorry misclicked
<sakter12> "pastebinit someCfile.c -f C" ? or something else?
<yeats> neta: probably worth learning vi anyway, but you can also set up nautilus to access the server and copy files over from your desktop that way
<Kuro-Maii> so to restate my question: does any one know of a way to get yum-like output with deb based systems?
<gmachine_24> llutz: yes, user crontab. I thought I should just add another line (job) to the file but I wasn't sure......
<gmachine_24> Kuro-Maii, I'm not that familiar with yum-like output.
<neta> yeats will nautilus copy into /var/www/... folder ?
<bs0d> bekks I use vmware workstation. I created 2 SCSI hard drives and ubuntu sees them as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<bekks> bs0d: So both host and guest OS are Ubuntu?
<llutz> gmachine_24: just "crontab -e", add your jobs, line by line, done
<gmachine_24> llutz: got it, thanks. :-0
<bs0d> bekks host is WIndows 8, guest is Ubuntu LTS 12.04
<yeats> neta: sure - just click "Connect to Server" in nautilus and enter ssh://user@host and you're there
<bekks> bs0d: And whats the actual issue when doing what exactly in your VM?
<Kuro-Maii> gmachine_24, it is formatted to be human readable instead of a barf of what it is going to install
<shadej> how to allow ubuntu to accept shorter passwords?
<bs0d> bekks let me pastebin the output
<neta> checking
<Kuro-Maii> gmachine_24, and it tells you from where a package will come
<bekks> neta: use sudo cp  -- do not use nautilus.
<Kuro-Maii> but that is MHO
<gmachine_24> Kuro-Maii: well, it seems the answer is no.
<bs0d> bekks http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?h0wduqc9wczx
<bekks> bs0d: Then check whats using sdb and sdc in your vm.
<Kuro-Maii> gmachine_24, it seems so :(
<llutz> shadej: read "man pam_unix" but it's not a good idea to allow it
<bs0d> bekks is there any command for this check?
<bs0d> bekks they are empty drives (no FS on them), they are not supposed to be used at all
<bekks> bs0d: fuser, lsof, mount - and zillion of other possibilities to use a drive.
<sakter12> anyone know how to get syntax highlighting working with pastebinit?
<zykotick9> sakter12: are you aware of a paste site that supports syntax highlighting?  i've never seen it...
<Kuro-Maii> I do find it weird that everyone finds the way apt and aptitude present the output acceptable/readable.....
<Kuro-Maii> or at least it seems so
<bekks> zykotick9: sakter12: gist.github.com
 * zykotick9 has no issues with apt-get or aptitudes output...
<zykotick9> bekks: github.com figures... thanks BTW.
<sakter12> zykotick9, seriously? pastebin.com?! you just select the language, but i want to know hwo with pastebinit and cli
<neta> yeats its a linux app, i am using windows, i will look for something alternative
<bekks> sakter12: Look at the -f option of pastebinit.
<sakter12> bekks, right, and "pastebinit some.c -f C" doesn't work is it like "-f:C"?
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: can you pastebin some examples from yum/aptitude to compare and comment what annoys you whith it?
<bekks> sakter12: -fC
<Kuro-Maii> !pastbin
<Kuro-Maii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sakter12> bekks, -fC doesn't work   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6977823/
<bekks> sakter12: Try   -f C
<justit> hi all, have some problem: vpn (with openvpn) is normally working with network manager, but these exported config started from console is not. syslog says: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring... The askubuntu issue is to backup libgcrypt11 to older version (http://goo.gl/cVYhp6). I've made sudo dpkg -P --force-all libgcrypt11, then make install offered version from sources. Then dependencies are not seeing these
<justit> lib and asking for it, vpn problem is still not solved. What am I doing wrong?
<sakter12> bekks, i've tried that too. and my C file is indeed recognizably a C file right? this is so odd.  going to try with python
<bekks> sakter12: Did you try using another pastebin service?
<sakter12> bekks, oh like paste.ubuntu may not support syntax highlighting?
<sakter12> no i have not
<sakter12> so by default "pastebinit somefile.c" uses paste.ubuntu by default, how do i use there other ones?  i can see a bunch with "pastebinit -l"
<llutz> sakter12: -b <pastebin url
<bekks> sakter12: -b
<bs0d> bekks I managed to create a raid array. It released the drives on its own .. just one moment command mdadm succeeded
<neta> anyone knows of a package or something that will push everything i have from one folder to another ?
<bs0d> bekks thank you for help. Do you accidently know if I need to partition the raid array /dev/md0 or the underlying drives?
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, this it yum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6977867/
<sakter12> in what format? "pastebinit p-ls.py -b slexy.org -python"
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, this is apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6977847/
<bs0d> neta   mv one_folder another_folder
<bekks> bs0d: Yes I do know that - no you dont have to.
<daftykins> Kuro-Maii: read the man page.
<neta> bs0d yea thanks
<daftykins> Kuro-Maii: oops sorry wrong nick
<daftykins> sakter12: read the man page
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, I find it self explanatory
<Kuro-Maii> daftykins, is okay
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: i see what you mean.. :D
<neta> bekks, thanks very much for you help.
<bs0d> bekks I am slighly confused what to partition now .. underlying disks?
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, Thanks ^.^
<sakter12> daftykins, yknow the man page hasn't been too helpful
<bekks> bs0d: /dev/md0 if you like to. You dont need to partition your RAID.
<bekks> bs0d: Most likely, you want to use /dev/md0 as physical volume for a LVM volume group.
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, and that is why I would like that output style
<bs0d> bekks is it possible to partition it (not using LVM), create filesystems there and mount them?
<max3> is there a way to make dolphin the default file manager in gnome?
<bs0d> bekks I tried cfdisk /dev/md0 but I get error that cfdisk could not open /dev/md0 drive.  But I can cfdisk /dev/sdb for instance
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: file a feature request to the apt/aptitude authors, maybe they have time and see some advantages in this
<llutz> also see*
<bekks> bs0d: You have to partition the underlying devices, build several mdX, and use mkfs on the mdX.
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, good call.... how would one do that...
<sakter12> "pastebinit -b cxg.de p-ls.py " also doesn't work.
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: apt: maintainer:   APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: aptitude:   Aptitude Development Team <aptitude-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<bs0d> bekks Oh I see .. in this case this would be the partition-based RAID .. I have read about it in man page
<bekks> bs0d: Yes.
<sakter12> "read the man page" lol
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: subscribe the list, ask away https://lists.debian.org/deity/   http://lists.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/aptitude-devel
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, thanks I will subscribe to those
<llutz> Kuro-Maii: good luck
<neta> is it possible to create a little file that would perform certain tasks ? if so what file type it has to be and how do you execute it afterward through ssh
<OerHeks> sakter12, i found some examples on this page > http://mewbies.com/pastebinit_how_to_pastebin_commnad_line_output_from_terminal_to_pastebin.htm  >> cat my.pl | pastebinit -f perl -a test -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, I hope it will be of use
<Kuro-Maii> llutz, thanks ^.^
<bekks> neta: Those files are called "scripts", and you have to write them.
<sakter12> OerHeks, thank you.
<neta> i assume they are written in bash ?
<bekks> neta: They are written for the shell you want them to use.
<neta> alrighty
<parapan> llutz: sorry to bother you again ...I deleted partition 4 - now it's free space .....but inside the logical partition, I cannot create a new partition . . ..
<zykotick9> parapan: it's extended partition you want to make as the 4th, then inside that create as many logical as you want...
<sakter12> "pastebinit -i pythonProg.py -b http://pastebin.com -f python"  Ok so for anyone interested this works and from the commandline you can get syntax highlighted pastebinning.
<sakter12> might as well alias pastebinit to "pastebinit -i"
<ldorigo> Hi everyone, does somebody have experience with optimus graphics?
<daftykins> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<parapan> zykotick9: so the logical must be the last primary partition ?
<parapan> zykotick9: the 4th one ?
<ldorigo> My computer is stuck in 600x480 I tried everyting :'(
<zykotick9> parapan: i'm assuming you have 3 primary partitions currently (you can only have 4 paritions on MSDOS partition tables) - the work around is using an extended partition, which can hold many logical partitions...
<ldorigo> And I installed bumblebee with no effect :(
<sakter12> OerHeks, thanks again
<ldorigo> noone can help? :(
<zykotick9> parapan: fyi, gpt partition takes don't have this limitation, and you can have as many primary partitions as you want...
<zykotick9> s/takes/tables/
<parapan> zykotick9: what i have now is : 1-primary = boot / 2 = logical ubntu swap and / / 3 - primary partition for storage / 4 free space . . . . .
<parapan> zykotick9: for gpt I have to format the complete drive I guess .. it's not an option now
<zykotick9> parapan: how can 2 be a logical?  that would bean you're already using your only available extended (you can only have 1 extended!)
<parapan> zykotick9: even with this setup cannot create another partition on the logical partition 2 - why is that ?
<zykotick9> s/bean/mean/
<zykotick9> parapan: because it's size is already maxed out!
<OerHeks> sakter12, have fun
<sakter12> OerHeks, the "... -b http://" is not required at the end of that command you posted
<sakter12> OerHeks, for me at least, it works with out that.
<ldorigo> Please can someone help? I installed nvidia drivers and bumblebee and my computer is stuck in 600x480 resolution :/
<parapan> zykotick9: but i cannot shrink-it ... i can't do anything on it . . .
<zykotick9> parapan: i'm not surprised TBO...  i don't know how you fix this - it's kinda a "mess"...  you can only have 1 extended partition - and you have that on the wrong one right now (2 only)...
<ldorigo> Please can someone help? I installed nvidia drivers and bumblebee and my computer is stuck in 600x480 resolution :/ I have opimus technology with a GT740M and an intel chipset...
<zykotick9> parapan: i'd guess you could create another primary (with the current layout/free space) but i don't think that will help you... cause it's only 1 partition :(
<parapan> zykotick9: so basically I have to delete partition 3 .......resize the extended one to the HDD max , and it will let me resize or create another partitions inside ...correct ???? or I should have 1-primary / 2 primary / 3 primary 4th - extended till the end of the drive ....
<zykotick9> parapan: regarding gpt, i wouldn't recommend attempting to switch your current!  too complicated, dangerous!
<parapan> zykotick9: gpt it'a not an option now
<zykotick9> right
<parapan> grrrrr
<ldorigo> Please can someone help? I installed nvidia drivers and bumblebee and my computer is stuck in 600x480 resolution :/ I have optimus technology with a GT740M and an intel chipset...
<zykotick9> parapan: so, ideally you would have 3 primary and 1 extended.  inside the extended you can create as many paritions as you want - SO, it should probably take up the most space on the drive/partition-layout.
<llutz> for linux-systems it's imo easier just to have one extended partition over the full drive, holding the logicals one needs (or to use lvm)
<bekks> s/as many/up to 15/
<zykotick9> llutz: i'd agree!  BUT that's assuming linux-systems - AND a fresh install!  but i agree 100% -- gpt is better even ;)
<parapan> zykotick9: but the position is anyway wrong . . . ..do you think I can try .....to have 1 primary / 2 logical to complete HDD, then shrink the logical to put free space between part 1 and logical ...then create a primary on that space ???
<zykotick9> parapan: i'm very sorry - but i can't help you further (i wouldn't touch it with a 30 foot pole at this point!).  i'm sorry, BEST of luck.  i hope you at least got some understanding from what i've said -- 'cause i can't help futher...
<parapan> zykotick9: no problem, thanks alot bro' I'll manage some way
 * zykotick9 doesn't trust parition resizing/moving at all... (i'll sooner slash-n-burn restart, then try moving partitions around)  if at all possible be sure you have backups!
<max> fala chacal
<Guest16965> xxxxx
<Guest16965> xxxxxxx
<Guest16965> xxxxxxxx
<Guest16965> x
<daftykins> stop that.
<Anupkumar> Hi, I got a Hp pavilion g6 2320 tx lap with a ATI radeon 7670m HD graphic card
<Anupkumar>  can anyone please suggest me one particular linux distro for my laptop?
<cuddylier> Anyone know why no matter what PC I try my ubuntu USB it just goes to a black cursor, I haven't even been able to install it yet, no splash screen, nothing.
<bekks> Anupkumar: Whyich anser do you expect in an _Ubuntu_-channel? :)
<bekks> *which
<cuddylier> I've checked all the threads available on the ubuntu forums, all need access to the splash screen
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cuddylier> zykotick9 I can't even get to the splash screen to change that setting.
<Anupkumar> bekks: I know that the answer will be Ubuntu but which version in specific
<cuddylier> Am I able to change it by editing the files on my USB?
<bekks> cuddylier: you dont go to the splash screen to change that option.
<bekks> cuddylier: Please read the article linked.
<cuddylier> bekks: I can't even get to the grubb screen
<cuddylier> I can't get to anything whatsoever to edit it/add it
<bekks> cuddylier: How did you try to get to the grub screen?
<cuddylier> bekks: Pressing shift
 * zykotick9 notes the installer doesn't use grub
<bekks> cuddylier: you can use the server installation medium to install in text mode.
<cuddylier> Any other suggestions? The article doesn't mention how to get to the option if you can't get to the kernal options page.
<cuddylier> bekks: Can you explain that a little more please or link me to something to read about it?
<Anupkumar> bekks: any suggestions for me?
<bekks> Anupkumar: Ubuntu.
<cuddylier> I can't get to this page even: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<Anupkumar> bekks: which version
<bekks> Anupkumar: 12.04
<Anupkumar> bekks: but wifi drivers are not available for 12.04 for my laptop
<bekks> cuddylier: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/precise/daily/current/precise-alternate-amd64.iso
<bekks> Anupkumar: Then use 13.10
<cuddylier> bekks: Just try this instead on my USB yeah?
<zykotick9> Anupkumar: do you need wifi _during_ install?
<bekks> cuddylier: yes.
<cuddylier> Okay, I'll give it a go thanks
<Anupkumar> bekks: in 13.10 I got the issue for my graphic driver
<bananapie> Hello, my HP DC7700 just turned off the computer screen.
<Anupkumar> zykotick9: no, but after wards
<bananapie> is there anyway to turn it back on without touching the keyboard? I want to use the machine as a media centre
<bekks> Anupkumar: Then use 12.04 and update whatever is needed after installing.
<zykotick9> Anupkumar: if afterwards, you can just install backported kernel update, and hopefully that would solve this issue (if it's just kernel version related)
<Anupkumar> zykotick9: do u mean that I am supposed to install the drivers separately after wards?
<zykotick9> Anupkumar: s/drivers/kernel/ then yes ;)
<Anupkumar> zykotick9: so it is better to install 12.04?
<bekks> Anupkumar: If you have to ask that question, the answer is "yes".
<lvleph> every time I return from suspend I have to run xmodmap .Xmodmap to key my keyboard mapping back. It is pretty annoying. Also, .xprofile doesn't seem to get called when logging in.
<zykotick9> Anupkumar: if that's what you want!  it's LTS, which means by default it comes with an old kernel.  but by using backports you can update the kernel (which includes 99% of all drivers).
<kostkon> zykotick9, 12.04.4 has the same kernel as 13.10
<Anupkumar> zykotick9: one more thing I want to clarify.....I am unable to install the ATI radeon 7670m HD graphic driver in 13.10, Can I know the reason y?
<Anupkumar> zykotick9: in that case how can I install it?
<bekks> kostkon: No. But the lts enablement stack ships the same kernel.
<zykotick9> kostkon: i dunno, does it?  i'm guessing you updates and or backports will have something recent (but it's a "bit" of an assumption ;)
<cuddylier> bekks: Same issue, black flashing cursor straight away :(
<zykotick9> Anupkumar: sorry ATI is another "no-no" issue for me.  i don't know a thing about ati/amd graphics cards... so i can't help.
<bekks> cuddylier: when doing what exactly?
<cuddylier> When selecting my USB as the boot device
<cuddylier> On any of my PCs
<cuddylier> Shows the white flashing cursor in top left of screen
<cuddylier> Straight away
<bekks> cuddylier: With which Ubuntu version to be installed?
<cuddylier> Nothing else
<cuddylier> I've tried 10.10, 12.10 and 13.10
<bekks> cuddylier: Dont press enter that often.
<whoever> hi all need some help to return from paintComponent(Graphics g). I am tring to return the painted g as bufferedimage and it is comming back as null or 0 height 0 width,
<cuddylier> And then your iso
<bekks> cuddylier: Use 12.04
<43UAAKL97> ?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Anupkumar> bekks: do u have any idea about ati radeon graphic cards?
<bekks> cuddylier: From the medium I gave you the link for.
<lvleph> every time I return from suspend I have to run xmodmap .Xmodmap to get my keyboard mapping back. It is pretty annoying. Also, .xprofile doesn't seem to get called when logging in.
<cuddylier> bekks: I already tried the iso you gave me
<whoever> is there a more efficint way to do this, that have to run a second thread to chech state of the bufferedImage
<bekks> cuddylier: you didnt. you just said.
<cuddylier> bekks: And I tried 12.04 previously directly from the ubuntu website
<bekks> Anupkumar: Not even heavy weapon fire will make me use ATI/AMD. :)
<cuddylier> I've tried, 10.10, 12.04, 12.10, 13.10 and yours
<cuddylier> All exactly the same issue
<cuddylier> And I've tried different USB boot creator software
<bekks> cuddylier: Thats why I gave you a link to the alternate installer which you did not try.
<whoever> \the only thing that I can think of is th6at i am calling for buffered image befor it has anything to return
<cuddylier> bekks: I installed that ISO you gave me on my USB stick
<zykotick9> cuddylier: assuming your boot selection (at bios for the usb) IS correct.  and you're still getting a flashing cursuor -- i have one machine that can't boot modern debian or ubuntu install media (cdrom or usb!) BUT using unetbootin to create the USB works!!!  (note - i don't like unetbootin AT ALL for all other things - but for this one machine i have, IT WORKS)
<bekks> cuddylier: you downloaded it, copied it to your USB, and tried to install it - within 6 minutes? I strongly doubt that.
<cuddylier> bekks: I have 126Mb/s download speed
<Anupkumar> bekks: what do u mean by that?
<cuddylier> Download took me 2-3 mins then install took another 2-3 mins
<bekks> Anupkumar: "No, I will never use AMD/ATI". :)
<Anupkumar> bekks: got it
<lvleph> every time I return from suspend I have to run xmodmap .Xmodmap to get my keyboard mapping back. It is pretty annoying. Also, .xprofile doesn't seem to get called when logging in.
<Anupkumar> bekks: can you suggest me any one who is good at ATI/AMD
<CHAKAL82> CHMOD+0
<bekks> Anupkumar: No. Just ask a specific question, and not some "does anybody..." - and chances are good that someone will answer.
<CHAKAL82> EAI GENTE LOKA
<cuddylier> bekks: That's how I downloaded it so quickly: <bekks> Anupkumar: "No, I will never use AMD/ATI". :)
<cuddylier> <Anu
<cuddylier> bekks: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3325003822
<CHAKAL82> I AM FROM BRAZIL ,CRAZY
<bekks> CHAKAL82: And you keyboard is heavy broken.
<CHAKAL82> NMAP -A
<Anupkumar> cuddylier: that is amazing!!!!!
<cuddylier> zykotick9 I've tried using  unetbootin but it doesn't show my USB up for some reason even when I've tried formatting it to fat32, any ideas?
 * Anupkumar hope I had the same internet speeds here also
<zykotick9> cuddylier: it has to be mounted as well
<zykotick9> cuddylier: i really do hate unetbootin so i don't actually know it very well, it's causes a lot more problems tehn it solves IMO...
<CHAKAL82> HOW DO YOU DO ?
<lvleph> cuddylier, now I know that if I move to Glasgow the internet is good.
<bekks> CHAKAL82: We can read lowercase too.
<CHAKAL82> SKY IN THE RAIN
<lvleph> Spains internet speeds suck!
<cuddylier> lvleph: I live in Northern Ireland but my speed test uses the glasgow server
<bekks> CHAKAL82: Ignore set.
<CHAKAL82> LAZY SO
<lvleph> every time I return from suspend I have to run xmodmap .Xmodmap to get my keyboard mapping back. It is pretty annoying. Also, .xprofile doesn't seem to get called when logging in.
<DJones> CHAKAL82: This is a support channel, do you have any support questions?
<cuddylier> zykotick9: This is what I've got so far: http://puu.sh/76rAX.png except the dropdown for 'drive' shows nothing at all, my USB shows in 'computer'.
<Anupkumar> zykotick9: can you give me the sources list of the backports?
<nutzz> hey guys, i was trying to make a reverse polish calculator in c with command line arguments and I had some problem with * operation. After I debugged the probgram i relized that the operator * should be passed as \* and a call like this calc 3 3 * is equal to calc 3 3 <all files in the current folder>. Is this a bug or this is the normal behaviour of the *?
<bekks> !backports | Anupkumar
<ubottu> Anupkumar: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bekks> Anupkumar: you are better of using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack when running 12.04
<xauth> nutzz: it's normal. your shell expands it before passing it to your calculator.
<nutzz> thanks
<LazyLucretia> i don't know if i'm in the right place but i have a problem about nvidia drivers
<xauth> nutzz: you could try using x instead.
<zykotick9> cuddylier: try "sudo mount /dev/sdX# /mnt" then restart unetbootin.  you need to replace X# with the real one, sdb1 type thing
<LazyLucretia> i tried many different methods but none of them worked
<cuddylier> zykotick9 I opened UNetbootin on windows so can't use ubuntu commands
<bekks> LazyLucretia: So do you run Ubuntu?
<nutzz> xauth: this is a good idea, thanks
<cuddylier> zykotick9 I can browse the files on it and it has a single fat32 partion
<LazyLucretia> yes
<zykotick9> cuddylier: pufff.  if you're on windows i've got NO clue.  good luck...
<pityuka44> Hi, How can i hide my ip in the chat application?
<cuddylier> :(
<xauth> nutzz: or even better, accept both.
<bekks> LazyLucretia: And which version of Ubuntu? And which nvidia graphics hardware do you have?
<cuddylier> zykotick9 Any other suggestions for boot programs?
<zykotick9> Anupkumar: re:sources.list no i can't...  check the backports webpage or something...  good luck.
<LazyLucretia> 13.10 gt740
<cuddylier> Or what I could be doing wrong
<LazyLucretia> the problem is i have two graphic cards
<bekks> LazyLucretia: gt740 or gt740m?
<LazyLucretia> intel hd 4000 and gt 740 m
<LazyLucretia> i tried the bumblebee method
<LazyLucretia> but when i tried optirun it gave me an error
<LazyLucretia> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.
<bekks> LazyLucretia: So you have an Nvidia Optimus chipset.
<LazyLucretia> i tried to edit xorg.config.nvidia
<bekks> LazyLucretia: you have to use nvidia-prime then.
<cuddylier> Anyone any other ideas on how I can install Ubuntu on a USB stick without a black cursor showing?
<LazyLucretia> but nothing worked
<LazyLucretia> okay
<LazyLucretia> how can i use nvidia-prime?
<bekks> LazyLucretia: Uninstall every other nvidia driver you might have installed, and install nvidia-prime
<bekks> LazyLucretia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<bshuta> cuddylier go to ubuntu.com
<bshuta> they will show you how to do it
<bshuta> thats how i got my ubuntu
<cuddylier> bshuta: I've read every article under the sun
<cuddylier> Resulting in the same issue of a black flashing cursor and not even any menu to change the boot settings for Ubuntu.
<LazyLucretia> ok i will try this
<LazyLucretia> thanks a lot!
<bshuta> cuddylier whats your current os?
<bshuta> cuddylier go to this link
<cuddylier> bshuta: I am install Ubuntu on a USB/External Hard Drive, the main computer's OS is installed on its own Hard Drive which is windows
<cuddylier> I am installing*
<bshuta> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<neta> rsync is what i am looking its seems !
<bshuta> go to that link and under windows click on the create a bootable usb drive
<neta> i would have my content in /var/www/whatever. and have my phpstorm update stuff in /home/user/public_html/whatever. and then i will use rsync to sync from public_html to www
<neta> bekk does that sound like a good idea ?
<OerHeks> neta i use rsync and grsync as a gui
<neta> can u use anything gui in putty ?
<neta> i mean i am on windows working though putty i dont know what is/isnt possible as i am new to this whole thing
<jamesd> neta you can use  X tunelling to Xming on the windows side...  most X apps work fine.
<bshuta_> cuddylier did that help at all?
<bshuta_> no i didnt quit
<77CABK8K3> Hello
<genii> neta: Need to make sure that: X11Forwarding yes   ..is set in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file on server. then have an X server on Windows like Xming. Then connect with the -X switch. After that you can run an X app from commandline on putty and the window will open on your Windows machine
<bekks> neta: sudo rsync in your case. ;) And you will have to fix permissions afterwards.
<bekks> genii: And he needs an X server on his Windows.
<genii> bekks: Yes, thats what Xming is
<neta> genii and jamesd thanks
<neta> Is there any way to 'watch' a folder for changes ? like if a change happened, run a script..
<bekks> neta: Thats what's "inotify" is for.
<genii> neta: Is the machine you're connecting to a server without hardware like keyboard and mouse? If so, then you need to install xvfb
<neta> will read about inotify and xvfb
<neta> well no keyboard or mouse that i'm aware of its a ec2 amazon large instanse
<Chizbang> I just installed ubuntu
<Chizbang> with
<ggreer> sudo apt-get install inotify-tools
<Chizbang> "Install alongside Windows"
<Chizbang> and realised
<Chizbang> i didn't wanna do that
<Chizbang> and it didn't say it was installing
<Chizbang> so I pressed quit
<Chizbang> and then an error came up and then I couldn't find my windows partition
<genii> neta: Yes, then you need xvfb so that it can install a minimal X server and pretend to have hardware for it to work
<Chizbang> is all my stuff gone now?
<ggreer> neta: after installing inotify-tools, you can man inotifywait and inotifywatch
<Chizbang> checked in gparted and theres  a 12GB SWAP partition and one big 1888GB partition which used to be 2 separate partitions
<Chizbang> Has all my important work disapeered?
<ggreer> neta: I usually throw inotifywait in a loop, like so: https://gist.github.com/ggreer/9162181
<OerHeks> Chizbang, not sure, testdisk might be able to undo those changes. when you try something new, always backup "important stuff"
<Chizbang> Just thought I could tryst Ubuntu
<Chizbang> would test disk be able to get back my missing partition?
<OerHeks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<genii> Chizbang: Try closing gparted, then run at commandline: sudo partprobe    then re-try gparted
<JokesOnYou77> Ubuntu (or maybe Gnome) isn't detecting my right Super key. It generates the right scancode from $ showkey -s but in Gnome when I open the interactive keyboard map in Region&Language settings it shows nothing when I press the right Super (windows) key. How can I fix this.
<JokesOnYou77> ?
<neta> ggreer so basically it continuely checking if there was any notificationa nd then running a command
<neta> thats great
<ggreer> yeah. I actually use it on OS X the most
<ggreer> with fsevents-tools
<ggreer> but it should work with inotifywait just fine
<neta> thank
<ggreer> also it doesn't use polling. inotify is an efficient way to watch for changes
<ggreer> the kernel alerts the program when things have changed
<Chizbang> Genil: Windows install is showing up the same too
<Chizbang> i put in my install disk
<Chizbang> and checked the windows partition
<ggreer> https://github.com/ggreer/fsevents-tools
<Chizbang> and it s 1888GB big and theres 1830GB free
<ggreer> ^^ some usage examples there. also there's an auto_rsync script
<heath> any ideas on how ot grab this file and all its dependencies? http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/bcmwl-kernel-source
<Chrizby> Anyone know of a plug and play working USB Wifi Adapter for Ubuntu 12.04?
<heath> i'm on a macbook pro 11,2
<heath> i need these files for my wifi to work when i boot into ubuntu
 * heath is attempting to install again...
<genii> Chrizby: Almost anything by Belkin
<Reid_> hello
<Reid_> Is this the ubuntu help channel? irc noob
<lu5er> <- Acer TravelMate 2430 - Can't get past the b34#devicefirmware issue, tried installing 3 diff *nix off a flash drive
<Reid_> could someone point me at the correct way to setup remote login? i dont think i want remote desktop, i have to go downstairs to login first...
<aiko1> Reid_  , supposed to be, but no one is answering :)
<Reid_> aiko1: Must be an off day :)
<geirha> Reid_: FreeNX
<Reid_> FreeNX will work for gnome?
<geirha> Gnome classic at least
<Reid_> I just upgraded to 13.10, i'm assuming it doesnt come with classic?
<geirha> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<tushar-xj9_> topP--1996
<Reid_> I suppose I will keep googling... I'm sure this must not be a uncommon goal... Thanks geirha
<neta> will export PATH="$PATH:/etc/my-scripts/" be the right way to add  to paths ? so later on i can simply type sh script.sh and it will run instead of specifing the path
<zykotick9> neta: fyi, for personal scripts, using ~/bin is in your default path (fyi, you need to logout and back in, after creating ~/bin for it to work)
<geirha> neta: Yes, though a more common place to put custom scripts is /usr/local/bin  or just ~/bin  if they're only meant for you
<geirha> neta: Also, don't add the .sh extension on your scripts, and make them executable rather than running sh
<neta> like permission wise ?
<geirha> neta: yes, chmod +x
<genii> neta: May also want to put a shebang as the first line
<geirha> Not "May", but "Must" :)
<zykotick9> geirha: ahhh, scripts should have an extension (so in this case .sh or .bash type thing), only binary executables are "by defact-unix standards" suppose to be without extension [not that it technically matters either way]
 * genii slides geirha a fresh beverage
<geirha> zykotick9: Why? extensions only cause headaches
<cicalas_> irc://irc.ItaLiaN-AmiCi.NeT/divx-italia
<neta> the idea to make the file executable i love it
<bekks> neta: Well, thats required for executing a file. :)
<lu5er> <-- Using an Acer 2430, how do I get around the b43#devicefirmware issue when installing ubuntu from a pendrive?
<zykotick9> lu5er: do you absolutely _need_ wireless for install?  no network-cable possible?  best of luck...  if you need b43xx you might need it.  have you seen "/msg ubottu broadcom" info?
<xjkx> How do I open gnome-control-center in terminal, in a way it already goes to the sound option ?
<zykotick9> xjkx: does it need elevated priviledges (ie root access)?  if so, try "gksudo WHATERYOURRUNNINGNOW"
<lu5er> zykotick: Thanks, been reading and fiddling most of the day, I'll msg  ubottu next
<zykotick9> xjkx: oh you just want to customize what it opens too... i have no idea.
<xjkx> zykotick9: yea, I found out though, if anybody wants to learn too, its gnome-control-center sound thanks anyway
<yeats> neta: following up on my nautilus suggestion... look into WinSCP for the same functionality on Windows
<bekks> neta: Or use filezilla. On Ubuntu and Windows.
<neta> for rsync is there a optin to update exising files rather then replacing ?
<yeats> neta: -u
<neta> thanks
<j0llyr0tten> i picked nvidia-173 drivers and now ubuntu won't boot, what's the easiest way to put back nouveau drivers using install DVD?
<j0llyr0tten> i'm at a terminal prompt after having booted from the install DVD
<bekks> j0llyr0tten: Uninstall nvidia-173, and (re)install nouveau?
<jjgalvez__> I went to install the amd64-microcode package and it wants to remove linux-gernic and linuc-image-generic. That does not seem all that safe to me is it?
<j0llyr0tten> bekks: how to do this from the install DVD?
<bekks> j0llyr0tten: The most easy way is to boot into rescue mode.
<yeats> jjgalvez__: correct - you don't want that to happen
<jjgalvez__> yeats: glad I didn't install the package, it seems to be a bug, which is still present in 14.04 (I'm running 13.10)
<neta> rsync --progress -avhurz $sourcefolder $destinationfolder; looks right ? show progress, archive,verbus update recursive compress from soruce to desitination
<bekks> neta: -a implies -rlptgoD
<neta> -a isnt to move the file as they are with all the details ?
<bekks> neta: ?
<neta> Ah
<neta> so i can remove r from mine
<neta> alright
<geirha> neta: missing quotes around the variable expansions.  "$sourcefolder" and "$destinationfolder"
<neta> alright
<bekks> neta: And "-u" actually does: "skip files that are newer on the receiver".
<kbarrett> does anyone have avahi wizard skills?  i'm trying to use avahi inside a docker container in coreos
<jjgalvez__> well it looks like the amd microcode no longer plays nicely so I should probably update my bios, which I hate doing
<neta> so there isn't something that update the file's content by the brife look i took
<kbarrett> and it's not responding to browse even from requests inside the same container
<kbarrett> i'm not sure why
<kbarrett> I don't know if the messages are supposed to be passed through dbus or broadcast packets
<kbarrett> how to simulate a browse request or see what might be blocking them
<kbarrett> they just fail, it doesn't look like they are even waiting for a timeout
<kbarrett> but avahi-daemon -c && echo OK > "OK"
<bekks> neta: -a does.
<bekks> neta: An update can be easily identified by "oh, the file to be copied is newer than the file to be overwritten."
<j0llyr0tten> bekks: sorry, but how do you boot into rescue mode
<bekks> j0llyr0tten: By choosing it in the grub menu.
<j0llyr0tten> bekks: ok, i googled it, i'll try that - thanks very much for your help kind sir :)
<neta> bekks thanks again
<neta> ok so the rsync little script work now notify
<neta> ggreer you little script, wont it stop after a change happened ?
<ggreer> no
<ggreer> it's got an infinite loop in it
<ggreer> ctrl+c to stop it
<ggreer> you want inotifywait
<ggreer> if you just want to exit
<neta> so basically it accept a path
<neta> COMMAND=("$@") this guy i dont understand
<neta> can i not replace "${COMMAND[@]}" with my script name like, sudo scriptname and it would do the same ?
<reload> hey! i have win7 and i have problem booting usb with ubuntu in it...
<reload> i cant bood it on my laptop, tho it does work on pc!
<reload> md5 matches!
<bekks> reload: Define "cant boot" please. Does the laptop doesnt even boot from USB at all?
<reload> when i boot usb, i get back text "SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 Copyright (C) 1994-2013 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<reload> and it stops....
<daftykins> reload: tried different ports?
<reload> does it makes any difference? I can read and write flash... should it not boot also then?
<daftykins> reload: *shrug* stranger things have happened
<neta> ggreer you script simply runs endlessly and execute a command without anything to do with notifywait right ? i mean the command does not get executed in corosponding to and event
<neta> in the while you dont seem to check anything, its just while ture do .... done
<neta> or maybe i'm reading it wrong
<ggreer> it's uhh.. I mean if you have trouble understanding what it does... I'm not sure what to tell you
<neta> i have no clue what shift does, other then that it looks pretty straigh forward, i mean line 17,18,19 are the ones i am talking about,
<ggreer> shift shifts args. so $1 disappears and $@ becomes everything after that
<ggreer> then it waits for something to change in that path, and executes the command afterwards
<ggreer> it's a really really simple script. it just waits for a change, and runs the command you specify each time
<neta> i tried running it, it runs the command endlessly that's why i asked
<kbarrett> does anyone know how to block a broadcast packet?
<kbarrett> (i'm really trying to see how they are being blocked, so I can unblock them)
<thunder> hello anyone in here
<kbarrett> yo
<thunder> how's it going kbarrett, i was wondering if you can give me your opinion on the linux + certification?
<kbarrett> never heard of it
<kbarrett> do you know if it's possible for broadcast packets to jump interfaces over a bridge?
<thunder> thats a good question,  I guess i would say no because the packets would be dropped if they weren't recognizes
<thunder> dont quote me on that though lol, I am trying to remember the cisco training i had.
<kbarrett> i'm a coreos/docker user
<thunder> are you having trouble sending
<kbarrett> i have several containers that all have ip addresses on their own veth
<kbarrett> and then docker0 is the bridge interface on the host that connects them all
<kbarrett> so, I set a broadcast address on all of the interfaces
<kbarrett> they're all in 172.17.0.0/16
<kbarrett> so I used 172.17.255.255
<kbarrett> the host is 172.17.42.1
<kbarrett> and it's the only one that can receive broadcast packets, and only from itself
<kbarrett> take that back
<kbarrett> they could all receive broadcast packets from the host as well
<kbarrett> but never from each other
<kbarrett> i'm using netcat to try to understand why avahi doesn't work at all
<kbarrett> which seems like wholly inadequate simulation now that I think about it
<kbarrett> but i'm sure that avahi uses broadcast udp packets
<kbarrett> so I figured I should start by trying to use broadcast udp myself for something
<thunder> your in the 172.17.42.0/16 network right?
<kbarrett> well the network is 172.17.0.0/16
<kbarrett> the containers all live under 172.17.0.(1-7)
<kbarrett> and the host is 172.17.42.1
<kbarrett> which is all the same subnet because /16
<kbarrett> i can get directed udp from one container to the other
<daftykins> kbarrett: they're not getting blocked, they're not getting repeated is all :) you'd need a lower level bridge
<kbarrett> daftykins: no, that's not the problem and here's the reason I know
<kbarrett> because broadcast packets from within the same container don't reach the same container
<kbarrett> nc -l -u 0.0.0.0 50001 (in one terminal)
<kbarrett> echo packet|nc -u 172.17.255.255 50001 (in the other)
<kbarrett> both on the same container
<kbarrett> nothing happens
<kbarrett> so it's like broadcast packets are disabled for some reason
<kbarrett> but  eth0: <BROADCAST,UP,LOWER_UP>
<kbarrett> therefore i'm lost
<kbarrett> or does this not preclude what you're saying is my issue
<kbarrett> i'm open to the possibility that I'm wrong :D
<kbarrett> should I try a different broadcast address?
<kbarrett> like 172.17.0.255
<thunder> sorry man, I am stumped on your question, but if it was something with your network address I would try to have it after 172.17.42.1/16
<daftykins> kbarrett: this has got to be pretty far off topic for this channel
<kbarrett> daftykins: well yes but the goal is to make avahi work
<kbarrett> and these are ubuntu containers :)
<kbarrett> if you have any wisdom to share I'm very appreciative
<daftykins> just can't help but feel there must be a better place for this topic
<kbarrett> i'm coming up dry in #docker and #coreos
<kbarrett> next place I'll check is #linux
<kbarrett> maybe there is an lxc channel
<thunder> daftykins: I gave kbarrett some feedback on the network addressing, but i might still be wrong
<thunder> sorry i wasnt much help bro
<godzzo> Hi
<thunder> hello
<kbarrett> thanks for trying
<godzzo> Any one try ubuntu phone? I am just curious about that...
<thunder> no but i really want to
<thunder> i work with cellphones and really want to get my hands on one
<thunder> but none of the providers in my area have them for sale :/
<godzzo> we develop to android 4+ and iphone phones and i try firefox os but i never see ubuntu phone
<thunder> how is the firefox os in your opinion?
<godzzo> it is very intresting, i like the philosophy what is behind it
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> guys this channel is not for random conversation, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<godzzo> free the mobile apps that is about the mozilla fundaiton
<daftykins> ubuntu support questions here ONLY
<godzzo> sorry, i start it
<godzzo> i have to read the welcome notes maybe
<godzzo> bye
<ethermonk> is there a way toany way to prod the "Restoring previously installed packages" process along?
<kcdehimposter> Hey my wifi keeps dropping randomly, and suggestions?
<ethermonk> it would help to know what wifi chipset you are running. in application launcher open terminal emulator, type lspci (or lsusb if wifi is usb) and look for what chipset the network adapter is
<kcdehimposter> Wireless Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8192SU]
<kcdehimposter> Is that it?
<mattwj2002> what the heck is going on with freenode?
<mattwj2002> sorry wrong window
<neta> how can you do loopwithin a loop in sh ?
<neta> like while something do while something2 do soemthing done done
<neta> Never mind done a recursive function to handle that
<neta> ggreer, mate there was some error in your thing was it designed for some other system ?
<eflynn> hi
<Bray90820> So i can't seem to connect to a windows network
<antonio999999999> film
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<neta> I am very proud of my little script !!
<mattwj2002> what does it do neta?
<neta> nothing much simply push from /home/user/public_html/ to /www/var/site when file change happeneds :-) i am new to linux or servers
<mattwj2002> neta no worries
<mattwj2002> so it copies?
<mattwj2002> or did it create a symbolic link?
<neta> it rsyncs
<mattwj2002> nice
<mattwj2002> I like rsync
<neta> i now realize this might be an issue i am not sure if it also deletes
#ubuntu 2014-02-23
<mattwj2002> you can have a progress bar!
<neta> i have --progress
<mattwj2002> cool
<Bray90820> So For some reason I can't seem to connect to my windows network
<neta> will rsynd also delete ?
<neta> or just copy ?
<mattwj2002> neta honestly I don't know much about it
<mattwj2002> have you tried this though?
<mattwj2002> man rsync
<neta> yea not sure if it removed didnt check the files i had there :-)
<neta> yea reading it now
<Sonderblade> is radeon hd 4200 still supported by the fglrx driver?
<daftykins> don't think so
<mattwj2002> I installed xubuntu on my new laptop
<mattwj2002> wireless issue
<mattwj2002> but otherwise works well
<mattwj2002> the touch screen even works! :D
<clackamas> Hi.
<mattwj2002> hi clackamas
<clackamas> Hopefully this is an appropriate channel for ubuntu/xen general questions?
<mattwj2002> server issue?
<mattwj2002> if so, you may want to try #ubuntu-server?
<clackamas> NO, more suggetions on system setup/design.
<neta> ah !! need to add --delete
<mattwj2002> ask away :)
<clackamas> Just semi-blindly build an FX 8320 for the purpose of setting a Xen machine for file system development.
<clackamas> While I had previously gotten kvm to work for a work related project, I decided to go with Xen for various reasons.
<neta> Now it workd !
<clackamas> Anyway, I was trying to setup console based system using Ubuntu 3.10.
<mattwj2002> clackamas: what are your system specs?
<clackamas> Server.
<antonio999999999> ciao
<clackamas> Matty: FX-8320, 16GB Ram, EVGA Nvida 610, 2x 120GB Kingston SSD and an Asus mobo w/970 chip set.
<mattwj2002> sound good
<mattwj2002> processor?
<clackamas> AMX FX-8320
<clackamas> err AMD
<mattwj2002> oh
<mattwj2002> let me look up the specs on that pchi
<clackamas> Well, i Have gotten Xen to boot the debia installer.
<clackamas> As a test.
<daftykins> Xen VMs tended to be best installed via debootstrap scripts
<clackamas> I having been trying to setup VGA pass through so I can install 13.10 desktop in an HVM.
<clackamas> YEah, I am learning the boot strap scripts.
<mattwj2002> 8 threads?
<mattwj2002> nice
<clackamas> Yeah.
<mattwj2002> sounds good for virtualization
<clackamas> I did research everything but the VIdeo Card.
<mattwj2002> cool
<clackamas> I currently installed the minimum install + Xen using Ubuntu 13.10 Server.
<mattwj2002> nice
<mattwj2002> what are you doing as far as the hard drives?
<mattwj2002> mirroring?
<clackamas> BTW: with my mobo, I had to use a PS2 keyboard to do the install; the USB keyboard didn't work.
<clackamas> Just if anyone asks :)  The usb keyboard worked for 13.10 Desktop and I haven't tracked down what th edriver issue is.
<clackamas> I am as far as setting a PV instance using the instructions found on various web sites.
<Beldar> clackamas, This is support do you have an issue, rather than the history of your work installing?
<mattwj2002> clackamas: I have been having a horrible time with my new laptop's wireless
<clackamas> So, I got it to boot initrd.
<mattwj2002> Beldar: is there a #ubuntu-social?
<clackamas> Well, my support question is this:
<mattwj2002> oh wait #ubuntu-offtopic I guess
<clackamas> I don't want to tinker with all the scripts.
<Beldar> !enter | clackamas
<clackamas> If I install 13.10 Desktop, add all the server stuff and boot into a Xen server, are the gui's enough to get my up and running?
<clackamas> As much as Xen dev appeals, I need to getting working for filesystem work.
<clackamas> Basically, I want a head machine that will start up the PV or HVM instance.
<clackamas> I will probably use puppet to it.
<ubottu> clackamas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<clackamas> MOstly, I am looking for advice on minimizing my tinkering with the Xen scripts and the console layer.
<royalty> hello, I am having trouble interacting with mysql on this machine I did a sudo apt-get install of mysql-server and I get an error that mysql can't connect through socket /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<royalty> when I run
<royalty> mysql -u root
<clackamas> no worries.
<ggreer> I have the weirdest problem with my thinkpad. sometimes when I boot up or resume from suspend, the trackpoint and buttons don't work
<ggreer> and I have to reboot to fix it
<ggreer> I haven't figured out a way to consistently reproduce the problem
<ggreer> oh wait this is 14.04 alpha
<ggreer> wrong channel :)
<rsully> i am trying to resize my ubuntu vm (lvm parition). I resized it in vmware, booted gparted livecd to resize it, but when i boot into ubuntu `df -h` shows the old sizes.
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to set the Xfce or Unity panel to intellihide?
<felix__> hola
<felix__> alguien esta on?
<FailDrain> Hello how do I use xrandr to duel monitor?
<rww> ubottu: es | felix__
<ubottu> felix__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<felix__> ok
<felix__> es k no se como veo si hay alguien on
<felix__> soy nuevo en esto
<FailDrain> Can I have some help setting up my duel monitors please?
<jude> so i have installed fresh rosegarden, after the loading screen of the program closes, the X server crashes on my ubuntu 13.10. Any pointers on how to debug or figure out what is breaking X?
<gustav> jude: Logs.
<jude> i have never had programs crash X. which logs do i use/where do i find them?
<gustav> /var/log.
<jude> there are a bunch of xorg ones, are those the ones i should look at? and what should i look for in the filename?
<gustav> Try the latest changed one.
<gustav> Which do you have?
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to set the Xfce or Unity panel to intellihide?
<felix__> ey man
<felix__> i am spanish speaker and need help
<mollywood> felix, there is a spanish channel if needed.
<felix__> but in the spanish chanel there is not people i belive
<felix__> i do the question
<felix__> but nobodyhelpme
<mollywood> felix, All that matters is if we can comunicate.
<felix__> i need help for my linux
<mollywood> felix__: Tell the channel the problem.
<CountryfiedLinux> Don't discourage other languages in this channel. The channels for other languages are pretty much dead.
<felix__> i install linux but i am new with the gnu/linux os
<mollywood> CountryfiedLinux: I don't see anyone doing that, however this is an english channel.
<felix__> i want install program but it tell me disc is full
<felix__> ?
<mollywood> felix__: Is the disc full?
<felix__> yes
<mollywood> felix__: Then remove what you can, having it full is a danger of bricking it.
<felix__> but i dont know what i need to delete without to do nothing bad
<clackamas_> felix: can you share the output of 'df -g' by running it the command line?
<gustav> felix__: Delete from your home directory.
<felix__> yes
<felix__> my home is empty is my / full
<clackamas_> yes, so how do you have the system partitioned?
<felix__> yes clackmas i can run it
<clackamas_> The df command will help :)
<neta> How do you uninstall something ?
<neta> like the oposite of apt-get install ...
<clackamas_> apt-get remove ...
<felix__> yes
<clackamas_> If you wan to uninstall a package.
<mollywood> use nicks here folks
<felix__> and i also use ubuntu sofware center
<neta> will try
<gustav> Just get another harddrive.
<felix__> omg it is hard for me i want to be a linux user
<felix__> but it is not so easy
<felix__> apt-get remove ?
<neta> i did not use apt-get install to install it i downloaded it and then sudo make install - uninstalling still the same ?
<clackamas_> felix_: I have a hard time being a windows user ;)  2
<jude> my xorg appears to segfault on running a fresh install of rosegarden, what should I do to find out what is broken? here is my xorg output: http://pastebin.com/mGeUiXfB
<clackamas_> neta: apt-get is an admin command for installing/removing packages.  THe installation program you used to install Ubuntu did.
<neta> found it its make uninstall
<neta> thanks
<felix__> people only i want get free space and dont damage my system
<clackamas_> Oh, you are building software.
<clackamas_> felix_ are you dual booting with Windows?
<gustav> jude: Talk to the Rosegarden people, unless you're having the same problem with other software?
<felix__> yes
<mollywood> felix__: How big is your / if your home is empty you can resize /
<clackamas_> felix_: how large is root?  'df -h /'
<gustav> jude: Is your X setup special in any way?
<felix__> only 10gb
<jude> gustav: not that i know of
<clackamas_> And how big is  /home?
<mollywood> felix__: To small really how big is the home partition?
<felix__> 15gb
<felix__> and windows is 15gb
<clackamas_> so you only have 40GB hard rive total?
<gustav> jude: Could be that Rosegarden is triggering a bug in your version of X, so try upgrading any of them, if you can, or downgrade. If you feel like testing. And if you can't get a hold of the Rosegarden folks.
<mollywood> felix__: anything encrypted in ubuntu, is this a standard install?
<felix__> yes 40gb
<felix__> yes
<mollywood> felix__: what is the second yes for?
<felix__> when i use the terminal for installing thins what do the installers?
<clackamas_> felix_: if you can, I would recommand re-installing Ubuntu but make 1 partition instead of 2 given your constraints.
<mollywood> felix__: make sure when you addres another here you start the response with their nick, you can tab complete nicks.
<clackamas_> felix_: how much ram do you have?
<felix__> mollywood is bad 10gb for root?
<felix__> 512 but i need disc space no ram
<mollywood> felix__: 10 gigs is a bit small, you have filled it up it seems.
<clackamas_> felix_: understand about disk space vs. ram.   I was asking because you will want 512-1024M of swap.
<felix__> yes i have 512 and swap 1gb i learn to do ir reading
<clackamas_> fleix_: if you can, re-install Unbutu  with the same amount of swap, but 1 25GB partition.
<clackamas_> So, you would have 1 partitoin for Windows, 1 for swap and 1 for Linux.
<felix__> clackmas understand me please i have one partition for each
<jude> gustav i tried the 13.04 and the 13.10 of rosegarden and they both crash X. so does that mean it is most likely my version of X?
<clackamas_> felix: so I thught you had  /home that is 15GB and a / that is 10GB?
<felix__> yes one for each
<felix__> but my /home is empty
<felix__> my root is full
<clackamas_> felix__, I am suggesting you re-install Linux but change how you installed it.
<mollywood> felix__: Having one partition for / and home in your situation will be your best setup. Otherwise you have to know how to resize partitions to get the most out of ubuntu.
<clackamas_> felix__, what mollywood just said.
<felix__> just a partition or one for each one?
<clackamas_> felix__, Just 1 partition for LInux.
<felix__> then i dont need to make /home?
<felix__> just the root?
<clackamas_> felix__, no.
<mollywood> felix__, Did you install ubuntu?
<felix__> yes
<mollywood> felix__: What release is it?
<felix__> i was looking a way for deleting things i dont need
<mollywood> felix__: what does this command show when run in the terminal.  lsb_release -a
<clackamas_> felix__,  you can use the gui to remove packages you don't need.
<felix__> ok
<felix__> lsb dont run at terminal
<felix__> thaks all people i am going to google to look if i get information
<felix__> good bye
<clackamas_> felix__, bye bye.
<z1haze> for some reason my irc keeps disconnecting every 5 minutes what could cause this
<clackamas_> zlhaze: the server splits.
<z1haze> what does that mean?
<clackamas_> z1haze, it means irc is a collection of servers that are connected.  However, if a server drops out, it cause causes a split.
<Beldar> z1haze, I suspect freenode is be attacked again I have had a problem getting on all day.
<Beldar> being*
<cypher-neo> It's been splitting for the past 2 weeks. I suspect that Freenode is being DDoS'ed.
<Beldar> yep it has been happening lately
<z1haze> ah that makes sense
<z1haze> pointless
<Beldar> I saw a study lately that showed that people who troll, and probably do this are sociopaths, amongst other definitions
<clackamas_> Beldar, did that same study suggest that those who seek to become world leaders are socipaths as well?
<Beldar> clackamas_, Not the same, but narcissism is the key word for all, lol.
<clackamas_> Beldar, lol.
<doobeda> Hi my screen layout editor doesn't work the virtual screen size is smaller then my duel monitor size how do I fix this?
<doobeda>  arandr
<Beldar> doobeda, what VM app are you using?
<doobeda> beldar: VM app?
<Beldar> doobeda, I assume this as you use the word "virtual".
<doobeda> beldar: I'm using the normal arandr that I had to manually install through the package manager synaptic
<sennn> firefox and chrome have startup trouble in lubuntu 14.04 now
<Beldar> doobeda, Ah, not familiar with it.
<sennn> test
<Beldar> !trusty | sennn
<ubottu> sennn: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<doobeda> beldar: well basically I Just want duel monitor support :/
<sennn> ubottu firefox and chrome have startup issue
<ubottu> sennn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> sennn, 14.04 support is on #ubuntu+1
<sennn> Beldar thanks
<Beldar> no prob
<resm> He instalado Ubunto 13.10 en mi maquina nueva  Dell Precision M4800, pero tengo un problema con mi wifi que no conecta
<resm> segun lo que he leido esta certificado para version 12.04
<resm> será que puede mejorar al instalarle esa version?
<pmp6nl> Is there a way to make ubuntu use a SOCKS proxy server for all applications?
<ethermonk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<resm> Gracias por la aclaracion. ya me muevo ese canal.
<Guest77998> Hello
<alexi5> hi all
<clackamas_> Guest77998, and alexi5: hi.
<Guest77998> first time user, any help
<Guest77998> hello clackamas
<clackamas_> Guest77998, we can only try to help you :)  WHat's the issue?
<Guest77998> I know nothing of this program. Nothing at all
<alexi5> I notice that ubuntu server (12.04) locks up  after   transfering  a huge amount of data to samba shares . What could be the problem. Is this a known issue?
<clackamas_> Guest77998, what is your goal?
<Beldar> alexi5, You might try #ubuntu-server
<clackamas_> alexi5, i don't know if your problem is known or not, but one guess is a nic bug.  You can check in /var/log/syslog to see if there are any hints to the problem.
<Guest77998> I am a networker and this looks to be a serious and vibrant community. Hence my goal to utilize this as  a source for better understanding linux (which is mainly used as an OS for servers)
<alexi5> i checked syslog after rebooting the server and i don't see any errors
<Guest77998> I lost my nickname and that made me sad. :(
<Beldar> Guest77998, Excellent, however this is support, address that please.
<ethermonk>  type /nick to change your nick
<ethermonk> you may want to check in @ #freenode for help in how to use freenode IRC
<Guest77998> ethermonk thank you!
<CypherPunk3r> alexi5, I've seen it a few times It's always been a nic bug.
<Guest77998> Beldar I am new and do not know where to go, although ethermonk directed me and I am thankful. Going to freenode. :)
<basketball> how do i open a .db file
<alexi5> ok
<ethermonk> Guest77998, for community chat check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<ethermonk> basketball,  i use gedit
<alexi5> CypherPunk3r: what are some ways of resolving this ?
<CypherPunk3r> alexi5, replacing the nic has always worked for me. BUT you might try upgrading the driver first.
<alexi5> ok
<basketball> ethermonk,  how do i open it with sqlite
<xjkx> I want to make myself a script to do apt-get update and dist-upgrade that I will call from openbox menu, so...I won't be seeing the output, its supposed to do in background. So my question is, how am I gonna answer Yes, that I want that upgrade ? apt-get dist-upgrade -y ?
<pmp6nl> Is there a way to make ubuntu use a SOCKS proxy server for all applications?
<xjkx> I read the manual I'm not too sure the different between assume yes and force yes
<ethermonk> i do all my DB editing in gedit or vim.  every once and a while i'll do something in phpmyadmin, but gedit is all i've ever needed basketball
<basketball> ethermonk,  gdet shoed the text as all 0s
<ethermonk> -y should work pmp6nl
<Stony> Hey, I was hoping someone could assit me on something.
<ethermonk> -y should work xjkx
<Stony> I plugged in an external CD drive, it works totally fine, but when I plugged in a CD it asked me what I wanted it to do, and I accidentally told it to do that every time. How would I correct that?
<pmp6nl> ethermonk, I set it up under settings --> network proxy and set it to 127.0.0.1 and it doesnt work. I connected to my linux server via ssh before i did this
<xjkx> ethermonk: thanks, do you know what this differs from force yes ?
<CypherPunk3r> basketball,  install sqlite from the repo. Then you can do it from the terminal
<xjkx> ethermonk: there is a --force-yes in manual
<ethermonk> --force-yes would be preferred
<Stony> could anyone tell me how to reset the CD drive settings?
<pmp6nl> ethermonk, I set it up under settings --> network proxy and set it to 127.0.0.1 and it doesnt work. I connected to my linux server via ssh before i did this
<snadge> anyone use ubuntu on a laptop with a touchscreen interface? .. i have a really cheap asus laptop that currently has 8.1 on it
<snadge> and i use ubuntu on everything else I own.. but I just haven't bothered to try it on my laptop.. because, as much as I hate to say it, windows 8.1 works just great
<crond> snadge: I do, but I don't use unity anyways
<crond> so I can't comment on how touch friendly it is or isn't.
<Beldar> snadge, This is support, not polling or how happy you are with whatever you want to show.
<ethermonk> pmp6nl,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/150244/how-do-i-set-up-an-ssh-socks-proxy-with-gnome-ssh-tunnel-manager   bind to your clint IP not 127?
<ethermonk> pmp6nl,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/77509/how-do-i-set-a-global-socks-proxy-in-xubuntu
<pmp6nl> thanks ethermonk --- ill give it a try
<impossible> to boot ubuntu off a usb in a uefi system can i do ss if= of= or do i have to make a special uefi usb
<Beldar> !uefi | impossible
<ubottu> impossible: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> impossible, Ubuntu has uefi in the live ISO for install on a uefi setup.
<impossible> Beldar:: i see, so its ok out the boxfor uefi, so no special usb set up
<impossible> ill just do sudo ss if of
<Beldar> impossible, As far as I know yes, look at the wiki is all for the install.
<impossible> dd i meantbtw lol
<elb0w> So I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. When I try to login as my main user the unity ui doesnt load and then after awhile I get a compiz error message. I had to login as a guest account. Any idea?
<impossible> dd if of
<elb0w> su elb0w
<elb0w> er
<linuxuz3r> gnome wont boot properly can someone help
<Beldar> !details | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> elb0w, I would run a unity compiz reset in the tty to start with
<LeeMerriman> Hi, I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my computer, but I already have Windows 7 and Windows 8. Will I still be able to access them?
<Beldar> LeeMerriman, If installed correctly yes, is this a uefi or msdos setup?
<Beldar> uefi+gpt
<Beldar> =*
<LeeMerriman> Beldar I admittedly have no idea what that means.
<elb0w> So now I logged in as my main user and had to hotkey to start my shell. I just have my wallpaper
<elb0w> Is there a way to reset all my ui stuff to default?
<Beldar> LeeMerriman, gpt is just a different partition setup, different then the msdos we have had for years.
<Beldar> elb0w, Did you run a reset on unity and compiz to get in?
<Vivekananda> anyone with something for me
<elb0w> Beldar: I did a gconftool reset
<elb0w> unity --reset says its deprecated
<LeeMerriman> Beldar: Windows 7 came on HD, installed Windows 8 on an SSD I installed later, partitioned via Windows 7. IF that helps.
<Vivekananda> I tried the option of chaging settings to corret the problem of my homescreen showing /home/user instead of /home/user/Desktop
<coreire> I'm using ubuntu on a media/file server and it usually just boots to command line. If I need an x session I log in with xrdp and log off when I'm done. I checked the free memory usage before and after the session. It's 393mb on cli, 605mb when using xrdp and  563mb when I log back off. I'm assuming something is still running, how can I find out what?
<Beldar> elb0w, 13.10 is dconf, did you make sure you were using a 13.10 reset, this has changed in releases?
<elb0w> Beldar: it works fine when I load in as a guest
<Beldar> elb0w, A reboot after a reset is suggested as well.
<elb0w> Beldar: I did a setsid compiz
<elb0w> and it seems to have worked
<elb0w> ill reboot anyway
<Jessie> x
<samineru> Hi there, I would like an external drive I mounted to be available to other users. The mountpoint /media/rob/DriveName currently has permissions 700, and it's owner and group are "rob". What is the best way to make it available to other users?
<samineru> The specific application is for plex media server.
<Beldar> LeeMerriman, You should at the least boot a live ubuntu environment and come back so we can look at the HD and advise you with accurate info.
<CypherPunk3r> Quick question: if I just need to pipe a few Linux apps to Windows, should I go with LTSP or X11 Forwarding?
<Beldar> CypherPunk3r, This is ubuntu support ##linux may be more appropriate.
<CypherPunk3r> Thanks Beldar
<Beldar> no prob
<michael_p> anyone know how to get rid of the noveau driver
<basketballl> ethermonk,  it shows up as all 0s
<basketballl> ethermonk,  he file you opened has some invalid characters. If you continue editing this file you could corrupt this document.
<basketballl> You can also choose another character encoding and try again.
<basketballl> how do i open a .db file with sqlite
<linuxuz3r> how do you remove all of firefox deps
<linuxuz3r> and install it again
<basketballl> Unable to open database "MessageParser.db": file is encrypted or is not a database
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox     IIRC
<michael_p> i have an nvidia 760 gtx driver every time i install it it says that nouveau driver is failing it is there away to get rid of that
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> does 12.04 have the latest firefox?
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, Latest yes, and you would need to run a purge to fully remove it.
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, 27.0.1
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, You might address problems with FF I doubt you need to remove it.
<ethermonk> basketballl, try sqlite database browser available in software ceneter
<davidrsmorris> hello, I have a multilayered problem.  Currently, the outermost one is that when I log in (standard lightdm, though it has been reinstalled), the screen blanks, a standard cursor appears, the ubuntu drum roll happens, and I'm back at the prompt.  Ubuntu 12.04.  Please help?
<linuxuz3r> what is gdbm fatal: malloc error?
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, Context?
<davidrsmorris> Oh, forgot one thing: I can log in as guest user.
<linuxuz3r> after installing firefox
<linuxuz3r> i found a solution and it says to run  /etc/cron.daily/mandb
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, Reflect for a minute on our postion in reading your posts. Do they have enough details to really help?
<Beldar> posts*
<michael_p> i wonder if fedora has the same error
<linuxuz3r> fixed it
<Rallias> Is it possible to install virtualbox without the need of a gui system?
<basketballl> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<basketballl> !virtualbox | Rallias
<ubottu> Rallias: please see above
<Rallias> basketballl, That does NOT answer my question.
<cfhowlett> Rallias, !vbox is the channel for such a nuanced question.
<cfhowlett> #vbox   sorry
<basketballl> Rallias,  http://bit.ly/1ei3rWo 2nd link
<LeeMerriman> Is there something about Ubuntu downloads that is done very different from Windows? Windows I get way slower download speeds than I'm getting here, and ##windows is dead so I figured I'd try here
<cfhowlett> !torrent|LeeMerriman, don't download -
<ubottu> LeeMerriman, don't download -: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<cfhowlett> torrents can be faster than direct download
<LeeMerriman> cfhowlett: I mean wget is getting me 13.9MB/s on Ubuntu, and the same file on Windows no matter how I do it is 2.6MB/s
<cfhowlett> LeeMerriman, too many unknown factors to analyze properly
<LeeMerriman> cfhowlett: Such as?
<Rallias> LeeMerriman, The only difference I can think of is 1. you're running a .net compile of wget, or 2. windows runs tcp-slow-start strictly (more likely #1)
<cfhowlett> LeeMerriman, this sounds like a non-problem problem.  I'm out.
<LeeMerriman> Rallias: Firefox installed on both, same file from same place. Windows 2.6MB/s, Ubuntu 13.9MB/s. The only place I see on Windows that gets my 13.9 is Steam.
<Rallias> LeeMerriman, Again, I don't know enough about the nitty gritty in windows except to suggest the former two items.
<Rallias> LeeMerriman, What kind of file is it?
<LeeMerriman> Rallias: I'm not using wget on Windows
<LeeMerriman> Rallias: http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
<Rallias> Ahh, so highly compressible.
<Rallias> It may be that your windows install is on 10 mbit/s ethernet...
<LeeMerriman> Rallias: I'd assume then that Steam wouldn't get the full 105, but it does
<Rallias> LeeMerriman, Comcast?
<LeeMerriman> Rallias: Correct.
<Rallias> Well then, third theory.
<Rallias> I've had a theory for a while that comcast throttles windows users because they can get away with it, but not linux users because linux users tend to complain more.
<Rallias> LeeMerriman, Or option 4: You're using different DNS servers on linux than on windows.
<LeeMerriman> Rallias: Nope
<davidrsmorris> Hi, I have destroyed one user account on my machine such that when you try to log in, you hear the drums and are back at the login.  Help?
<cfhowlett> davidrsmorris, since guest account access works, I'd say that your system is installed properly, but there's a confusing configuration in your user account.  Fix?  I don't know but --- login to the terminal, create a new user account for yourself, reboot, login
<Beldar> davidrsmorris, As well for help details are needed. Since you state you have"destroyed one user account" what does that exactly mean?
<davidrsmorris> cfhowlett: I am trying to change fonts back to defaults, do you know how to do that (made an extra account) Beldar: was messing around with fonts, errors started happening.  And XDM blocked boot, even for console access!
<cfhowlett> davidrsmorris, hmm.  I wonder if it's a rendering issue.  Me?  In this situation, I'd login to terminal, nuke the user configurations (all the .hidden files) from my /user/home   and then reboot/login.
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<jdwwatts> nickserv identify guitar1234
<cfhowlett> jdwwatts, you need the /
<killer> hey , how can i add a program to startup (let's say docky) for all users using terminal(need it for a script)
<davidrsmorris> cfhowlett: I'm hoping to avoid that, since I've spent so much time with those...
<cfhowlett> davidrsmorris, understood.  the XDM suggests rendering confusion.  good luck
<jdwwatts> this is crazy
<cfhowlett> jdwwatts, /msg NickServe identify *passwordgoeshere*
<cfhowlett> jdwwatts, and now that you've kindly posted your password for all to see, you MIGHT want to change it.
<Beldar> jdwwatts, change your password and use one not so easy to crack
<jdwwatts> thats what i mean that didn't happened to be the right one though
<jdwwatts> how do you get set up i here with out
<Beldar> !register | jdwwatts
<ubottu> jdwwatts: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<killer> how can i add a program to startup for all users using terminal
<basketballl> how do i install dictclient
<jdwwatts> thats the thing i hate to sound really dumb here but it says type this info but not where to type it
<hewhomust> killer what do you mean all users using terminal?
<Beldar> jdwwatts, as if you were posting but correct commands
<hewhomust> oh got you, the grammar was kinda weird
<davidrsmorris> Ok, new info, I can tickle the bug by linking the new user's home directory so it reads the real user's home directory.  Does anyone have ideas beyond moving random config files until my login works?
<jdwwatts> ok ok i see
<killer> the gui startup adds it to startup for current user only , so I want to do for all including guest session
<cfhowlett> davidrsmorris, don't move them, rename them and leave in place.  when you next login, the default file will be created.
<jdwwatts> the sys tem is running low on power
<hewhomust> killer copy the .desktop to /etc/xdg/autostart
<killer> hewhomust: thanx
<hewhomust> np
<ibrahim> Hello, I am having problems with getting a Ubuntu LiveCD to work on a MacBook Pro. Can anyone help out with this?
<Arames> #russia
<cfhowlett> !ru|Arames,
<ubottu> Arames,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !mac|ibrahim,
<ubottu> ibrahim,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Arames> ohh fast help :)
<ibrahim> ubottu, ok, I'll take a look.
<ubottu> ibrahim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibrahim> lol ok
<Arames> ohh :)))
<Arames> you made me afraid i thought for a second the machines control the earth (terminator) :))))))
<Arames> how to pick up a new chanel ?
<cfhowlett> Arames, /join #channelnamehere
<sakter12> my bluetooth isn't working?  it's all greyed out? the askubuntu google hits didn't work, how do i enable bluetooth in 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth|sakter12,
<ubottu> sakter12,: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Arames> ok and how to change the server ?
<davidrsmorris> hello, in case anyone would like to grovel or has an idea, I posted my dotfiles by last touched at paste.ubuntu.com/6979918 also does anyone know how to log in graphically, verbosely?
<davidrsmorris> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/6979918/
<davidrsmorris> oh, I think all of this would go away if I could run an X application as another user --- has anyone done that?
<davidrsmorris> if I run a program as another user, even with the right $DISPLAY set, it coughs and dies with "No protocol specified\nNo protocol specivied\n\n(myunity:18409): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0"
<adv__> Hi all good morning
<davidrsmorris> does anyone know what config files all window managers load?
<Neytiri> hey i am haibng one hell of a isuse with my system atm, i am running ubuntu 12.04, with the cinnamon desktop enviroment, and cinnamon keeps crashing, on me since i added in a 3rd monitor, and also i am having issues getting my windows to behave properly
<Neytiri> is there a way i can get the 12.04 desktop enviroment on 12.04 cause i am looking at reinstallinhg
<clackamas> Arames: You need to join irc help first.
<clackamas> Arames: but since that isn't helpful ;) if you do /join #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> "Machete don't grovel..."
<Neytiri> hey i am haibng one hell of a isuse with my system atm, i am running ubuntu 12.04, with the cinnamon desktop enviroment, and cinnamon keeps crashing, on me since i added in a 3rd monitor, and also i am having issues getting my windows to behave properly
<Neytiri> is there a way i can get the 12.04 desktop enviroment on 12.04 cause i am looking at reinstallinhg
<Beldar> Neytiri, Can you be clearer what your end goal is here.
<Neytiri> my end goal is a 12.4 system with a 10.04 desktop enviroment
<Aikar> Hi - 12.04 works fine but on 13.10 enabling any feature of nvidia driver such as multigpu, sli, basemosaic causes system to super hang on login (login screen is fine). I need base mosaic for triple head. any ideas?
<Beldar> Neytiri, Not possible that is gnome 2, however there is a pseudo gnome 2 fallback desktop.
<Aikar> i have tried multiple nvidia drivers
<Neytiri> ok how would i get that
<Beldar> Neytiri, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed  this shows what it looks like.
<Beldar> and the install
<Neytiri> k
<Beldar> Neytiri, You might consider using ppa-purge on the cinnamon if a ppa.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | Neytiri
<ubottu> Neytiri: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Neytiri> i am gonna do a fresh install
<Beldar> Neytiri, I doubt you need to, but that is your decision.
<Neytiri> i generally like to do so once a year
<Beldar> Neytiri, Sure, additionally on the channel you want to preface answers to another user with their nick, you can tab complete nicks.
<ajoul> what is the command I put after executing something to FORCE all output to a file?
<ajoul> something like 2>1&
<advx_> hi all good morning
<advx_> any one installed 13.10 x64 on Intel NUC
<ajoul> advx_ what you need
<Beldar> advx_, That is a poll, we are support here.
<advx_> i have booted, installed 13.10 on hdd
<advx_>  now unable to boot frm hhd
<Beldar> !away > zz_SrRaven
<ubottu> zz_SrRaven, please see my private message
<advx_> new to uefi
<Beldar> advx_, Try to keep your posts in one set, don;t use enter and punctuation. Can you boot the HD at all to any OS?
<Beldar> and=as*
<davidrsmorris> hey everybody, I'm able to log in (with a new .xauthority) but unity widgets don't show up.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to REALLY reinstall unity?
<pvl1> davidrsmorris: sudo apt-get purge #UNITY, sudo apt-get install unity
<pvl1> davidrsmorris: but id look through the logs before i go deleting system stuff
<Neytiri> Beldar, how do i know what pps's i have installed
<Beldar> Neytiri, PPA'are generally added to /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Neytiri> k
<Neytiri> brb
<Beldar> Neytiri, Please use full sentences and words here.
<Beldar> at least words anyway
<Neytiri> Beldar, how, do i stop my program windows from filling both the screens on my first video card
<Beldar> Neytiri, Not an issue we have discussed you want to refer to the channel in that case.
<Neytiri> ok
<Neytiri> how, do i stop my program windows from filling both the screens on my first video card
<davidrsmorris> ok, so I've reduced my problems, I'm working in ubuntu-2d... does anyone know why the Unity widgets might be gone from the normal session?
<pvl1> davidrsmorris: try killing xinit and running xinit& unity --verbose& from a tty
<pvl1> or see if theres a log file
<jeetpei> Hello Guys
<jeetpei> i have problem with davfs2+Ubuntu 12.04
<jeetpei> i can not rename folders in webdav mount .. i amusing davfs2 for mount
<pvl1> jeetpei: check ownerships and config files
<jeetpei> pvl1 : i am using sudo all time .. and if i am doing something wrong can you please let me know which files need attention .. i setup use_lock = 0 in config file
<pvl1> jeetpei: the thing is, your using sudo locally right? however with what user are you logging in
<pvl1> perhaps the user that youre logged in as cannot access the dir
<pvl1> jeetpei: what webdav server are you using, do u have access it
<jeetpei> pvl1: i logged in as Jeet user and using sudo to mount also using sudo to mv in webdav mount
<jeetpei> pvl1: i am not sure about this, sorry
<pvl1> jeetpei: you should ask on #networking
<jeetpei> pvl1: i could try to find your answer if its needed..
<pvl1> jeetpei: you stated you cannot rename folders. how do you know you have write access to these folders
<genii> #networing is an official channel? Or is it maybe ##networking ?
<jeetpei> pvl1: because i tried same with Windows client and cadaver as well and it succed there
<pvl1> ##networking perhaps. but freenode would probably forward you
<pvl1> ah that changes things
<pvl1> jeetpei: whats the command you use for mounting
<jeetpei> pvl1: i am using mount -t davfs <server-address>  /mnt/<folder> -o username
<pvl1> jeetpei: as root?
<jeetpei> pvl1: sudo
<jeetpei> pvl1: should i try root ?
<pvl1> jeetpei: thats what sudo does
<jeetpei> pvl1: hmm
<pvl1> what are you using to access the webdav
<pvl1> terminal or a filemanager
<jeetpei> pvl1: terminal
<zykotick9> pvl1: fyi, if it is just a temporary mount, i'd recomment just using /mnt as your mount point (that's what it's there for) - note, the subfolder under mount must exist before you run your mount command....
<jeetpei> actually i connected using putty
<pvl1> jeetpei: ^^ and do you have permissions to the directory? not just owner but also permissions, ls -la /dir
<Andres123> Hi,
<Andres123> Can somebody help me qith my Nvidia card driver
<jeetpei> pvl1: you mean in server or local mount point ?
<zykotick9> jeetpei: you need to use "ls -lad /dir" to see the directory it self!  pvl1
<pvl1> oh thanks zykotick9, getting tired
<jeetpei> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root
<pvl1> jeetpei: and what is your rename command, as well as error
<jeetpei> pvl1: i do mv DIR/  DIR-Rename/ and it failes with input/output error
<jeetpei> pvl1: mv: cannot move `GHJK/' to `GHJKl/': Input/output error  (this is error)
<genii> i/o error is 99% of the time failed hardware
 * zykotick9 notes that whatever directory jeetpei used the ls on, is owned by root:root and group/other have no write permissions...
<genii> eg: Your hard drive is probably kaput
<zykotick9> genii: isn't it a webdav mount or something?
<jeetpei> genii: i am not agree with you
<pvl1> zykotick9: thats what im trying to figure out, if webdav understands users and such. i really dunno
<genii> jeetpei: Feel free to do so. i merely state the facts of my 30 years of experience
<zykotick9> 01:19 < jeetpei> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root <-- that seems like it might be an issue to me...
<jeetpei> zykotick9: what should it be then ?
<zykotick9> ? i'm not even sure what you're mounting ;)
<jeetpei> BTW if i am doing everything with root then it should not matter i guess
<jeetpei> i am mounting egnyte's server
<jeetpei> http://egnyte.com/
<jeetpei> genii: i said so because i have tried this with three physical server and one VMware virtual box
<zykotick9> jeetpei: good luck - i can't help anymore...
<genii> If it's a remote server you are trying to mount and then receiving and i/o error, odds are the mount on their box is on a hard drive which is crashed or in the process of crashing
<jeetpei> genii: i get IO Error only with mv other things works fine .. but i would check acording to your suggesstion .. Thanks a lot :)
<jeetpei> zykotick9: Thanks for luck ;) np you can suggest later
<jeetpei> ;)
<genii> jeetpei: When the file is on a hd/partition that is OK and you mv it to a corrupt hd/partition same error
<jeetpei> genii: how i can find this ? and resolve this ?
<jeetpei> it would be really helpful
<niuniu> 6~
<genii> jeetpei: If you do just: mount    .. it tells you what hd/partitions are mounted into the filesystems under what directories. If you are trying to cp/mv something into a dir that is mounted another place, then umount it and try to fsck it
<jeetpei> https://server-address/webdav on /mnt/webdav type davfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,_netdev)
<jeetpei> this is what i get
<genii> jeetpei: Also to do dmesg|tail to see if there is a streaming bunch of errors
<jeetpei> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6980306/
<dearcarr0t> ls
<jeetpei> well after doing buch of operation i lost my machine :) Thanks guys .. we will talk tomorrow and do some more work ;) ;) genii: pvl1:
<pvl1> thats no bueno
<Andres123> HI somebody there?
<Beldar> Andres123, You need to state the issue for help.
<Guest18471> after installing arping in my ubuntu 12.04 x64 my networ interface gone
<Guest18471> now can't even ping my gateway
<dmarr> anyone using open-vagrant-boxes?
<Beldar> !anyone | dmarr
<ubottu> dmarr: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dmarr> im trying to build a phusion instance and i do, but there is no nginx installed which i thought it would
<Guest18471> clear
<appa> hi , "ENable Networking" is disabled in network manager , what's the reason ?
<cnz> I can't get my webserver to view php files
<cnz> any idea
<cnz> running 12.04
<cnz> when I browse to domain/index.php I get 404
<cnz> wow really 1150 people in here
<cnz> and everyone is afk?
<bazhang> !patience | cnz
<ubottu> cnz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<FI_jummi> I have FS amilo m7400 and I can't get my wireless working
<FI_jummi> somehow is keeps hardware blocked
<Guest10237> what's going down
<markisonfire> nothin mike
<Guest10237> do you think it would be possible for ubuntu to add webcam option in the system settings area like, zoom options, brightness contrast etc etc  :)
<advx_> hi all good afternoon
<aristoteles> hello ubuntu room.  i have a question about a recent install of 13.10.  all worked fine from live usb when i booted with 'nomodeset' (this is on a computer with ati/radeon 83XX).
<advx_> INTEL NUC installed 13.10 x64, not able to boot from HDD, plz help
<aristoteles> but after installation, i installed libreoffice, which pulled into some dependencies (seems unrelated but it's all i did) and now booting with nomodeset, the paramter seems ignored
<advx_> live usb working in uefi
<aristoteles> the fancy splsh screen occurs and then x fails to start
<aristoteles> any tips?
<Beldar> aristoteles, Libreoffice is in the install
<nokiabot> why 13.10 1s slow in netbook
<aristoteles> oh Beldar, i'm sorry, i was using 'lubuntu' because this computer doesn't have a lot of memory and therefore i figured lxde is a little nicer for it.
<aristoteles> anyway, libreoffice seems unrelated to the issue.
<trijntje_> nokiabot: what is slow?
<Beldar> aristoteles, how are you booting with no modeset?
<aristoteles> in /etc/default/grub i had added nomodeset alongside 'quiet splash'
<Beldar> aristoteles, Did you upgrade-grub then?
<aristoteles> also i sometimes press 'e' in grub to edit directly
<aristoteles> beldar, yes
<aristoteles> Here's what was strange, on the usb, when booting without nomodeset, i see a fancy splash and then black screen when x fails to start.  after adding nomodeset, the splash screen has a low res, but x starts nicely and looks fine after
<advx_> Any idea abt intel nuc install
<Beldar> aristoteles, Are you sure you need it, are there no graphic drivers available? Seems ignored means what exactly?
<aristoteles> now, with or without the parameter nomodeset, i see the fancy splash, so this makes me thing think that 'nomodeset' is ignored
 * genii tries to decipher advx_'s shorthand
<Beldar> good luck
<aristoteles> Seems ignored refers to the fact that  with or without the nomodeset paramter, i see the fancy splash and then the black screen.
<aristoteles> Beldar, i don't mind trying other graphics drivers, but booting into some graphical environment seems better than none as a first step.
<Beldar> aristoteles, So no desktop at all then?
<aristoteles> right, i can access tty mode
<aristoteles> i just did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it updated several packages relevant to video (radeon, libdrm, etc...) so i think i'm going to reboot (maybe this upgrade helps?)
<Beldar> aristoteles, I would run lspci in the tty and name the graphic hardware to the channel. Maybe the upgrade loaded the right drivers.
<nokiabot> trintje: its not snappy firefox takes 8 seconds to open dash iis slow
<nokiabot> trintje: its not snappy firefox takes 8 seconds to open dash iis slow
<aristoteles> it's a radeon "temash"
<aristoteles> it's in the 8thousand series.
<aristoteles> i can get the specific number in one moment.  i'm back at grub now.
<Beldar> aristoteles, There are more specific details on the radeon which is pertinent likely.
<aristoteles> no problem, just one moment, it is booting now.
<aristoteles> there's the fancy splash, ... theres the X crash... the update did not help:(
<aristoteles> [AMD/ATI] Remash [Radeon HD 8250/8280G]
<Beldar> aristoteles, Graphic drivers if this is the problem are not something I have had to mess with, I've always had intel, hopefully others will know.
<aristoteles> in fact, this is my friend's computer.  i use debian on a system that has radeon drivers.  i've never had this experience though.
<redsn0w_> someone uses pigdin connected on facebook?
<aristoteles> yeah i guess since i just installed today, i can just reinstall from the live usb again and try not to do whatever updates i did which caused me to have this issue
<nokiabot> why 13.10 1s slow in netbook
<nokiabot>  its not snappy firefox takes 8 seconds to open dash iis slow
<bazhang> how much ram nokiabot
<genii> Yes, 8 seconds is an eternity
<nokiabot> 1gb ram
<bazhang> thats why
<nokiabot> yup eternity
<bazhang> up the ram
<aristoteles> is it possible that the 'nomodeset' parameter isn't supported in the latest kernel?
<nokiabot> how come
<aristoteles> i guess i can also look in /var/log/X.log
<aristoteles> see if there are any clues.  please advise if you guys have sugggestions.
<nokiabot> 1gb should be enough
<aristoteles> wow actually there are quite a few errors in there
<aristoteles> starting with 'failed to load module 'fglrx''
<aristoteles> i don't know why it's trying to load fglrx, shouldn't it be using the open source radeon drivers?
<nokiabot> i have 500 mb+ free at any given time
<aristoteles> well shit, fglrx is not installed, so why is X looking for it?
<aristoteles> any advice?
<ToaNii> Anyone installed Ubuntu on Mac? Wondering is there a way to control the fan?
<Trudko> hi guys i want to find out who and from what ip / what time etc logged into my ubuntu server how can I find that?
<penguinman> how did they log in? ssh?
<Trudko> yes
<tomreyn> Trudko: last
<aristoteles> Trudko, cant you just say "who" at the terminal.
<penguinman> Trudko, check /var/log/auth
<Trudko> heh guys thx will check all of sugestions :)
<Trudko> and I would be able to find out also if someone connected using sftp right?
<Trudko> basicly I think someone logged under my user name on my server and need to track him somehow
<klassss> hi. does anyone know where to find the binaries of a package? I used rpm -qa mod_ssl and it shows me a version number of mod_ssa, but which mod_ssa can't find the directory in the $PATH
<bazhang> klassss, rpm?
<klassss> package manager
<bazhang> klassss, apt-cache search name
<klassss> ???
<bazhang> fedora uses rpm
<bazhang> ubuntu uses apt
<klassss> oh, sorry, wrong IRC
<tomreyn> Trudko: yes, dftp is really an ssh login, too.
<tomreyn> *sftp
<tomreyn> Trudko: "less /var/log/auth.log" is the right tool to use for your purposes
<vooze> Does anyone have en DELL XPS 13 with the new haswell CPU + GPU? I have a problem with the WIFI under ubuntu 13.10.. The speed is great with kernel 3.11 but it keeps falling out so I have to turn of the wifi and on again (with the FN-button) for it to reconnect. I tried with a newer kernel, but then the speed is only about 30mbit max. Any ideas here? :/
<vooze> I have tried both kernel 3.13 and 3.14RC both max about 30mbit
<genii> vooze: Likely it's usb based and the usb goes into suspend/powersave and turns off the wifi
<genii> vooze: Does the adapter snow up under lspci or under lsusb ?
<genii> *show
<vooze> genii:  this? 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<vooze> thats under lspci
<tomreyn> looks like it's still power management which is getting in the way according to https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64541
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 64541 in Wireless "Intel Wireless 7260 hardware timed out (lcpci -xxx returns 0xff) randomly" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<vooze> tomreyn: thank you for your reply :) just reading the thread now, and they say the bug is resolved. So I should just use a newer kernel or ?
<vooze> tomreyn: I see there is a patch, how do I use it? Sorry for the maybe stupid question
<tomreyn> vooze: probably. sadly i'm not sure how to find out which vanilla kernel version would fix it, nor can i think of an easy way to check for whether a backport exists in ubuntu
<mickecyeck> guys, My laptop overheats and my fan isn't working.
<mickecyeck> it's a dell vostro 1500.. I've installed i8kutils and it doesn't respond to the commands.
<mickecyeck> can anybody help?
<tomreyn> vooze: chances are this can be fixed in 14.04, so maybe you want to try a live usb, keep it online for a while, and if that seems to work you could do an early upgrade to 14.04
<tomreyn> vooze: you said you tried a newer kernel version, which one was that, and how did you install it?
<Tom1>  freenode was ddosed again?
<aristoteles> well, i looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log in both the live usb (which works) and the install (which doesn't) and i found where they diverge.
<tomreyn> Tom1: wrong channel, and please don't use root for irc
<tomreyn> !root | Tom1
<ubottu> Tom1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomreyn> sorry, ognore that
<vooze> tomreyn: I tried 3.13.3, 3.13.5 and just now tried 3.14RC3 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tomreyn> mickecyeck: which ubuntu version?
<aristoteles> the live usb has VESA BIOS detected and whereas the broken install has (EE) VESA(0) V_BIOS address 0x0 out of range
<mickecyeck> 13.10
<aristoteles> can any of you comment on thsi?
<varunendra> vooze, what is the problem with the card?
<vooze> varunendra: the connection drops after some time
<vooze> with wifi
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is there a way to hook up a network interface to some event thing that will check if interface is up ? i dont want to use cron scripts
<leeyaa> goal is to monitor it and restart it if needed
<leeyaa> it is a vpn interface
<varunendra> vooze, does it disconnect or just the speed drops (or completely halts)?
<mickecyeck> btw, sensors command out has (high = 100 C; crit = 100 C).. should I be changing the _high_ to something lower?
<vooze> varunendra: disconnects. And then I have to turn off the wifi with the FN-button
<vooze> before it can reconnect
<Neytiri> i am having a issue installing the official nvidia drivers, every  time i run the installer it tells me i have a x session running, and to exit X before continuing
<Neytiri> how do i stop the X server so i can install the drivers
<vooze> varunendra: the weird thing is that I am still connected to the network, I just can't ping, DNS or anything
<Tom1> which is the best encyption tool for linux?
<jatt> gpg
<cfhowlett> !BEST|Tom1,
<ubottu> Tom1,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<varunendra> vooze, have you tried any firmware downloaded directly from Intel's site? This post suggests so (with positive feedback) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2178873&p=12930277#post12930277
<varunendra> vooze, especially read post 8,9 there
<aristoteles> logged in in text mode, did Xorg configure, and I get a segfault.
<rannonga> echo "nicklist fifo" >> ~/.irssi/startup
<tomreyn> mickecyeck: check whether it's a hardware issue maybe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUd5fD-3W_M
<aristoteles> any help for a segfaulting fresh lubuntu install?
<drmagoo> anyone know a quick fix to be able to play a video encode with hvc1-videocodec?
<varunendra> vooze, could you give us the pastebin link to a detailed report of your wifi setup? Following this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<vooze> varunendra: will try reading that now :)
<vooze> varunendra: yes 2 secs
<vooze> varunendra: there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6980785/
<Guest61902> I need help
<cfhowlett> !ask|Guest61902,
<ubottu> Guest61902,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shed-34046> Is it best to use the open source drivers for my graphics card or
<Shed-34046> the AMD one?
<vooze> Shed-34046: depends on the card
<aristoteles> seems my error is exactly like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1259049
<Shed-34046> my graphics card is AMD Radeon hd 3200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1259049 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Xorg segmentation fault with AMD HD 7790" [Low,Invalid]
<rannonga> depends the newer ones dont have as good open source support
<Guest61902> I was on ICQ 4.5 and I cannot get chat rooms on 8
<aristoteles> can you guys advise about a workaround?
<Shed-34046> vooze
<Shed-34046> AMD Radeon hd 3200
<vooze> if its and old card, the open source is probably best yes
<Guest61902> i cannot talk to random people on ICQ.   Did Russia do this
<aristoteles> that bug report says closed fixed in an update but i am lousing the latest
<Shed-34046> vooze its old legacy its under now on AMD drivers
<aristoteles> sorry, meant using the latest
<Guest61902> I wanna talk to random people on ICQ
<tester56> I need help with preseeding ...
<Guest61902> BTW I use Linux MInt 16
<bazhang> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, wrong channel and mint is not supported here
<bazhang> Guest61902, ^
<Shed-34046> vooz on the AMD site it says "Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4"
<cfhowlett> !ot|Guest61902,
<ubottu> Guest61902,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest61902> yep, but I need ICQ chat room
<tester56> is it possible to pass the file to the installer at the running live cd (without passing a boot parameter first)?
<Shed-34046> so is open source driver a better choice for me or the AMD?
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and let's keep this channel clear for ubuntu support.  thank you.
<Guest61902> this is Xchat on Mint 16
<Guest61902> Am very bored
<varunendra> vooze, I think you should change the encryption algorithm in your router to AES (CCMP). Currently it seems to be TKIP which should be avoided at all costs.
<Shed-34046> hello?
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, wrong.  mint is NOT supported on the ubuntu channels.
<Guest61902> Remember ICQ having chat orom
<cfhowlett> Shed-34046, greetings
<Shed-34046> cfhowlett hi
<Shed-34046> cfhowlett would you recommend the AMD or open source driver for my graphics card?
<varunendra> vooze, after saving the change, reboot the router and retry the connection. I hope it'd get better
<Guest61902> ICQ had random chat room in 2004
<Shed-34046> AMD Radeon hd 3200 and on the drivers page under description it says "Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4"
<cfhowlett> Shed-34046, sorry, I don't have enough experience to advise you.  suggest you ask in #ubuntu
<Shed-34046> this is ubuntu xD
<aristoteles> i'd like some ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> Shed-34046, d'oh!  thought I was on the xubuntu side. your are
<cfhowlett> !ask|aristoteles,
<ubottu> aristoteles,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aristoteles> thanks, robots, i've been asking for the last 2 hours.  let me know what part you need rephrased.
<tomreyn> aristoteles: it'd be good to sum up the problem / your question and what you learnt about it since.
<cfhowlett> aristoteles, it would help to restate your issue with details every 15 minutes or so.  believe it not ,we are not all breathlessly following your every post, so some of us have no idea what you want
<Shed-34046> What xserver or xOrg or whatever does ubuntu require?
<aristoteles> cfhowlett, tomreyn, wonderful.  i'm getting segfaults from /usr/bin/X, after upgrading after a fresh install
<frotz47> Shed-34046: what ubuntu version are you
<Shed-34046> ubuntu 13.10
<aristoteles> please allow me to paste the xorg.0.log
<vooze> varunendra: I might try that also, but you thinks thats all the problem? because when i read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204438&p=12924319#post12924319 it seems I need to upgrade some firmware
<genii> aristoteles: Please pastebin it instead
<tomreyn> !paste | aristoteles
<ubottu> aristoteles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest61902> talk to me
<Shed-34046> when i type xorg.0.log in terminal i get command not found lol
<aristoteles> don't be mean, ubuntu robot, we all make mistakes.
<cfhowlett> !topic|Guest61902,
<ubottu> Guest61902,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<aristoteles> Shed, Xorg.0.log is a file in /var/log, you'll need to access it with cat or less or a text editor of your choice.
<frotz47> Shed-34046: use 'Additional Drivers' in app 'Software & Updates'
<tomreyn> !ot | Guest61902
<ubottu> Guest61902: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<varunendra> vooze, the TKIP is an inefficient algorithm. It almost always adds to the problem if is not the cause of it.
<Guest61902> Linux Mint = Ubuntu kernel = on topic
<bekks> !mint | Guest61902
<ubottu> Guest61902: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aristoteles> my friends, please see my Xorg.0.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6980803/
<redsn0w_> hello guys, it's 13.10 User ubuntu and do not know what I did but I changed my unintentionally graphical interface that was standard for KDE unity, could someone help me get back to intarface unity again?
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, no it doesn't.  you've beenadvised where to go for mint support.  have a little class
<aristoteles> if you guys have no advice, i think i have to reinstall and not upgrade after reinstall. as things were working this afternoon (this system was just installed a few hours ago)
<Guest61902> I do not have Mint Debian
<Guest61902> I have mint
<bekks> Guest61902: And Mint is not supported in here.
<agent_white> Guest61902: #mint
<genii> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<agent_white> This is #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, NO MINT SUPPORT HERE! none.  zero.  zip. zilch.  nada
<Gusteru> hi! anyone can help me please ? I have a problem to download. please see my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6980817/
<Guest61902> release a Ubuntu Mate Edition  Seriously
<aristoteles> note that segfault is possibly coming from glamor.  any suggestions?
<genii> !info mate
<bekks> Guest61902: Thats nothing Ubuntu can do something about.
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in saucy
<genii> !info mate trusty
<Guest61902> Mate Desktop Environment
<bekks> geez.
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in trusty
<genii> Hm.
<varunendra> vooze, upgrading the firmware shouldn't hurt though. Usually you can safely and blindly follow whatever chili555 on UF recommends :)
<bekks> Gusteru: Thats nothing Ubuntu can do something about.
<bazhang> Guest61902, that does not exist for ubuntu
<redsn0w_> hello guys, it's 13.10 User ubuntu and do not know what I did but I changed my unintentionally graphical interface that was standard for KDE unity, could someone help me get back to intarface unity again?
<aristoteles> lines 462--499 are very relevant i believe
<Guest61902> I tell you why.   PC-BSD has it.
<bazhang> Guest61902, and thats offtopic here
<Guest61902> PC-BSD has Mate 1.6.1
<aristoteles> seeing as this is a fresh install, it feels like an ubuntu bug, but perhaps i just have something misconfigured?
<cfhowlett> redsn0w_, logout.  click on the ubuntu icon.  choose unity desktop environment.  log in.
<aristoteles> you guys are the experts
<genii> Gusteru: The site you are trying to download from seems not to support anonymous connection
<aristoteles> were you able to view my log?
<hewhomust> mints nice
<Gusteru> bekks It may be of some settings? or how can I make wget?
<fl0w> Windows has Aero!
<bekks> Gusteru: It is because of the website ou are trying to download from.
<hewhomust> fl0w: what?
<cfhowlett> Gusteru, ^^^ problem is on the site not from ubuntu
<vooze> varunendra: okay, I'll try to upgrade firmware and reboot router after: )
<vooze> just need to figure out what to do with that tar.gz file
<fl0w> hewhomust: I thought the current topic was to talk off-topic non-sense?
<varunendra> vooze, what does it contain?
<bekks> vooze: Unpackk it, and read the installation instructions contained.
<aristoteles> vooze, you might want to unpack it with "tar -xvzf name.of.your.tar.gz'
<Gusteru> cfhowlett bekks genii : I tried to make wget from multiple sites and the same error
<bekks> Gusteru: Then those server do not support anonymous connections.
<redsn0w_> cfhowlett, when I start the LightDM session opens with kde plasma, it only gives me the option to start with KDE environment or PLASMA UBUNTU which is also the KDE interface
<bekks> Gusteru: It is not about Ubntu settings.
<aristoteles> this bug is very similar to mine: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72192
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 72192 in Driver/Radeon "Crash in libllvm with kernel based modesetting on Radeon 7790" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<cfhowlett> redsn0w_, this is plain vanilla ubuntu, right?
<_dan_> hi
<cfhowlett> Gusteru, weird.  the wget you pasted works for me ...
<aristoteles> they say fixed in mesa 9.2.2 does this mean i have to get mesa source and recompile?  i'm on ubuntu 13.10, just installed today.
<cfhowlett> _dan_, greetings
<_dan_> so i am trying to install the 32-bit libSDL so i can compile this code
<Gusteru> cfhowlett bekks Yes believe you, but a few days ago doing wget on the same site without problems. Now I appear this error
<_dan_> but it seems it will break my system horribly
<_dan_> http://pastebin.com/qEAvi4SV
<redsn0w_> cfhowlett, 13.10 saucy salamander
<_dan_> why do i need to uninstall python in order to install SDL?
<aristoteles> cfhowlett, i'm getting so sleepy, was hoping to hear somethign from someone in this room before i say fuck it and justt reinstall the working system i had earlier today
<aristoteles> surely ubuntu is intersted in this bug.
<cfhowlett> redsn0w_, ask this one again in 15 minutes.  I'm on xubuntu - never used unity
<aristoteles> i have provided system description, xorg logs, any info you want.
<redsn0w_> ok, could change, thanks cfhowlett
<bekks> aristoteles: Did you file a bug?
<cfhowlett> aristoteles, file a bug report ?
<henkpoley> Is there any kind of oddity you can expect when cloning (dd) a 512 bytes sector disk to a 4kb sector disk ?
<vooze> varunendra: okay, I found the README and it told me to cp the file to /lib/firmware/ and I did that.. Should I just reboot now?
<varunendra> vooze not necessary
<bekks> henkpoley: It will be slow as hell when not using a sane bs= option. bs=16M e.g.
<aristoteles> cfhowlett, ok thanks for the "support".  i think i'm going back to debian now.  cheers!
<redsn0w_> cfhowlett,  informed me that the procedure worked, thank you for your attention.
<bekks> aristoteles: You better file a bug report.
<henkpoley> bekks: yes, I did use larger writes
<varunendra> vooze "sudo modprobe -rv iwlmvm" .... then ...."sudo modprobe -v iwlmvm"
<aristoteles> bekks: there are 3 or 4 idential bug reports files
<aristoteles> i have provided links to them
<bekks> aristoteles: Then they would be marked as duplicates.
<aristoteles> look above in this irc rrom.
<aristoteles> well, then perhaps i shouldn't file anothe rjust to have it also marked as a duplicate, right?
<bekks> aristoteles: And you could attach a comment "for me too" e.g. - but changing the distro is not going to help anyone.
<henkpoley> on my target drive grub-install is complaining: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda2.  Check your device.map."
<advx_> n e 1 on intel nuc
<aristoteles> well, i have a working debian system.  my friend asked me to put ubuntu on here.  nonetheless, a working debian is better than a failing ubuntu with an X that segfaults.
<aristoteles> surely someone wants to *look*  into that Xorg.0.log i pasted?
<genii> And why are you installing grub to a partition instead of the MBR ......
<henkpoley> genii: I'm installing to /dev/sda
<aristoteles> so, changing the distro will help me if i can get it working on this computer.
<henkpoley> genii: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<bekks> aristoteles: Well, I feel this discussion is going to end pointless.
<cfhowlett> aristoteles, do what works for you.
<vooze> varunendra: okay so that made it worse (with the firmware) its not like 1mbit
<vooze> varunendra: will try to reboot with kernel 3.13.5 and not 3.14RC
<vooze> brb
<genii> henkpoley: Did you do some partitioning just before this without running partprobe after?
<aristoteles> perhaps i was being confusing, my computer is a acer with amd apu and radeon, i run debian and all works great.  the computer i'm installing ubuntu on is an hp with amd apu and radeon.  i've gotten quite stuck and spent 4 hours trying to get x to boot.  just wishing someone would look at my gd xorg log and make some relevant comment other than "aristoteles: be sure to do the right thing"
<varunendra> vooze, was it from the github link?
<agent_white> aristoteles: Not to be in the elephant in the room, but just a future heads up, you can generally get away with fixing issues regardless of channel if you don't mention your linux flavor.
<cfhowlett> !attitude|ristoteles,
<ubottu> ristoteles,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tomreyn> aristoteles: i looked at your log. i can see how your X segfaults. and that you seem to be running 13.10  with correct kernel and Xorg versions. this channel is more about simple fixes which do not involve bisecting and recompiling packages. in your case chances are that may be neceessary. analyzing segfaults is better done via bug reports.
<vooze> varunendra: no from http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-034398.htm
<vooze> the 3.13+ kernel
<henkpoley> genii: I did ddrescue from one 500GB drive to another (same amount of blocks) then unplug old drive, plug in new drive
<Beldar> agent_white, Sorry we ask those questions
<henkpoley> genii: old drive did have 60kb of bad blocks, but not in the 20GB of boot partition
<agent_white> Beldar: Oh no worries at all. I'm here to listen unless the problem serves better to be asked here.
<varunendra> vooze, is iwconfig showing 1Mb/s ?
<aristoteles> agent_white, sounds like a suggestion to go back to the debian room where the folks actually look at the stuff you paste.  if i don't tell them its a log from an ubuntu install, they might help.  is that your suggestion or do i misunderstand.
<vooze> varunendra: no, speedtest.net
<agent_white> aristoteles: If it applies across ALL linux flavors, does it matter whom you ask?
<Bauer> Guys, I have Ubuntu installed on SSD drive with GRUB2, and I have 1TB HDD on which I want to install Win 8, without ruining my Ubuntu installation. BIOS is UEFI boot. Any way I can do that without having to restore grub using USB disk later?
<aristoteles> agent_white: not to me.  :)
<agent_white> aristoteles: Does it pertain to Debian specifically? Would they better understand the issue you have and tools you use there? If so... well, choose as you should.
<varunendra> vooze, have you tried any driver parameters yet? Especially the "swenc"
<agent_white> aristoteles: I'
<aristoteles> tomreyn: ok, i really, honestly do appreciate that.  i don't mind recompiling packages, i had to do so inorder to get vdpau support in mesa on my debian computer.
<varunendra> vooze, sorry, "swcrypto=1"
<agent_white> aristoteles: I'll ask any car guy at any car shop about my car, but if I have a question about a "Nissan-part", I'll ask a Nissan-guy.
<vooze> varunendra:  nope, not at all, I don't even know what that it
<vooze> is*
<aristoteles> agent_white: indeed: xorg-server-video-ati are *not* ubuntu specific.  but these versions of the packages are.
<aristoteles> anyway, i think i best be moving along.
<aristoteles> sorry i'm so cranky.
<varunendra> vooze, sometimes when the hardware (wifi chip) can't keep up with the packet encryption/decryption job, this parameter helps. It shifts the task from the hardware to the software (driver/os)
<agent_white> aristoteles: I think it is best. But now you know ;)
<vooze> varunendra: okay, how do I try it?
<aristoteles> agent_white: what is it that I now know?
<agent_white> aristoteles: That every mechanic knows about how engines work. But only special-mechanics know about special-engines.
<linuxthefish> why does my desktop just have a blank X Desktop terminal in it?
<linuxthefish> this is througb VNC
<varunendra> vooze, "sudo modprobe -rv iwlmvm" ...... "sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi swcrypto=1" .......... "sudo modprobe -v iwlmvm" --- this will load the parameter temporarily, will be lost on next boot or on next driver reload
<aristoteles> agent_white: i'm not sure that's somethign that i've just learned, but i will think on that platitude as i reinstall from scratch.  gnite eveyrone
<agent_white> aristoteles: Unless the issue is specific to Debian, it most likely can be asked in any linux channel.
<aristoteles> and thanks again tomreyn for looking at my logfile.
<vooze> varunendra: So if I understand you, I should use the first and last command to test?
<varunendra> vooze, all three in the sequence they are given
<vooze> varunendra: ah okay, 2 secs :)
<tomreyn> aristoteles: i guess i'm just saying your issue is not going to be manageable here, too complex for a support channel. i also didn't appreciate your attitude towards the volunteer support crew here. but i wish you luck in solving this issue, and still think adding to existing bug reports (such as by using the ubuntu-bug command as a first step) would be the way to go.
<varunendra> vooze, another parameter worth trying is "bt_coex_active=N" -- it can be tried separately or along with the "swcrypto=1" (sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi swcrypto=1 bt_coex_active=N")
<agent_white> tomreyn: Didn't know about what he had said prior, but I agree. Though I disagree, in that you need to exhaust all options before bug-reporting.
<aristoteles> tomreyn, i realize i've gotten cranky.  i shouldn't have projected that onto any volunteers. thank you again for your comments.
<vooze> varunendra: well the first one did not help, trying this now :)
<agent_white> aristoteles: It happens! :D
<varunendra> vooze, the parameter changes may take a few minutes to show the effect. Give 'em 2 to 5 minutes :)
<tomreyn> aristoteles: thanks for your patience and self-reflectedness.
<vooze> varunendra: okay, its like 20-25mbit now
<varunendra> vooze, nowhere close to satisfactory I guess?
<aristoteles> tomreyn, fwiw, i will now reinstall from the live usb and hopefully all will work as before.  then, i will take careful note of package versions that way if i update something and i end up with this issue again (probably), at least i can competently say what package update caused the error and in that way be a better citizen.
<vooze> varunendra: should be like 100 :/
<Guest61902> Is Ubuntu more secure than Mac OS 10.8
<vooze> I get like 80mbit+ on kernel 3.11 without the firmware but thats when the connection drops
<aristoteles> i'm also going to make a copy of the working /etc/X11/ directory so that i can compare it in detail to any nonworking one i end up with tin the future.
<aristoteles> then if i add to a but report, at least i can be specific.
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, you can find security comparisons from phoronix on the net
<varunendra> vooze, have you changed the TKIP to AES yet? The "swcrypto" parameter should work better with AES
<vooze> varunendra:  nope, will try that now. hold on :)
<varunendra> holding on vooze :P
<vooze> :D:D
<Guest61902> Can Ubuntu make a KFreeBSD
<Guest61902> like Debian
<Guest61902> but one that works
<tomreyn> aristoteles: are you saying you have a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? if so try moving that out of the way (though you log looked you you don't)
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, now you're just asking random questions, not support.  go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<aristoteles> tomreyn, no, actually i don't have any /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aristoteles> i did try autogerating one with Xorg -configure, but that also led to segfault.
<tomreyn> aristoteles: nor any files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ i guess
<aristoteles> tomreyn: nothing hand made, and i didn't notice /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ when i looked in /etc/X11/
<aristoteles> i can verify that though, i still haven't done the reinstall
<vooze> varunendra: so thats done, same result :/ like 20mbit - I'll try kernel 3.13. brb
<Guest61902> Did you know that 13.10 crashes on Broadcom wifi drivers
<tomreyn> aristoteles: ok. if you didn't manually create files there and didn't use third party X configuration tools then bothing will be there.
<tomreyn> aristoteles: also, if you will proceed with your plans in determining what causes your regression (though i have not seen an indication that it is one), if you want to look at which packages you asked to be installed / upgraded / removed, you can inspeact /var/log/apt/history.log.
<tomreyn> aristoteles: so i guess the best bet is still to start with that bug report.
<aristoteles> tomreyn, that seems like a good tip.  but don't you consider a segfaulting xserver to be a regression?
<tomreyn> aristoteles: only if the same computer and hardware and software packages worked fine with earlier package versions.
<aristoteles> tomreyn that is the case
<Solskogen> Hi! I'm running trust, and I'm having trouble with landscape-sysinfo. landscape-sysinfo gives no output :/
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Solskogen,
<ubottu> Solskogen,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<flavio> ola
<cfhowlett> Solskogen, see the other channel for support
<aristoteles> this afternoon, a fresh install was working fine.  after installing an upgrade and rebooting, i am having a segfaulting X
<cfhowlett> flavio, greetings
<flavio> :)
<Solskogen> cfhowlett:  Official Ubuntu Support Channel?
<_dan_> ok, so i got a bit further, now the issue is that i cannot install libxext-dev:i386 because i have libxext-dev installed
<_dan_> O_o
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Solskogen,
<cfhowlett> Solskogen, #ubuntu+1   for trusty support
<Solskogen> oh, okay
<Solskogen> thanks
<tomreyn> aristoteles: an upgrade of a package of the same release to a package of the same release?
<tomreyn> aristoteles: or are we talknig dist-upgrade here?
<vooze> varunendra: so, no improvement with kernerl 3.13.5
<aristoteles> tomreyn, yes, in that i did not change anything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vooze> varunendra: I just don't understand how an older kernel can have a higher speed
<varunendra> vooze, new firmware + AES in the router? (+ parameters also?)
<aristoteles> i did apt-get install libreoffice (this was an lubuntu usb stick so didn't have libreoffice) and i think i also typed an apt get update && apt-get upgrade.  however i wasn't thinking too hard about it at the time,  i didn't expect x to crash after an update
<tomreyn> aristoteles: and "apt-cache policy" does not list unsupported repositories or repositories incompatible to your release?
<vooze> varunendra:  yes :/
<aristoteles> tomreyn, i have not added anything to /etc/apt/sources.list so the only repos are the ones that were put there by lubuntu 13.10
<aristoteles> i ran apt-cache policy on certain packages in the last few hours but currently i'm booted into the live usb again about to reinstall
<tomreyn> aristoteles: okay, so i agree it'd be a regression then. you could note that into your bug report
<aristoteles> tomreyn, i will reinstall to the working system and will tread warily.
<varunendra> vooze, as per the links in the post I linked to earlier, Intel was "Redoing their WiFi stack", things tend to break/have bugs when done from scratch, and I think kernel 3.13 is still under development (??). Maybe that's what you are experiencing.
<frotz47> aristoteles: you are using lubuntu?
<vooze> varunendra: I will try with the firmware from github now, the other was from intel.com
<varunendra> vooze, good idea :)
<aristoteles> frotz47: yes i chose ubuntu because this is a low power computer and i've been very happy with lxde on my debian system.
<aristoteles> frotz47: i meant lubuntu
<frotz47> aristoteles: from lubuntu website - Lubuntu Support is #Lubuntu on Freenode.net IRC
<aristoteles> my friend asked me to install ubuntu and i chose the lubuntu download in order to improve performance on low spec hardware.
<varunendra> vooze, in fact I would recommend to add your experience/problem to the thread I linked to.. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2178873)
<aristoteles> frotz47: thank you, noted.
<vooze> varunendra: I see the only difference is that the firmware from intel is -8 and from the github its -7
<vooze> varunendra:  So i don't think that will make a big difference
<xjkx> Trying to run eclipse it said I dont have a jre or a jdk, as I want to develop I suppose I want a jdk ? If so, what do I install ?
<varunendra> vooze, changing them is as easy as overwriting the file in /lib/firmware, so go ahead, try it.
<Xenefungus> So what would you guys suggest as a CLI FTP client? it seems lftp, tnftp and yafc are the only active projects anymore, right?
<aristoteles> Xenefungus, you can do FTP with wget
<Xenefungus> arietis: interesting
<_Yank> Greetings
<aristoteles> Xenefungus, perhaps this is offtopic, but wget ftp://user:pass@server/ works fine for me
<cfhowlett> _Yank, greetings
<aristoteles> Xenefungus if you need to do push i just do 'apt-get install ftp' and use the program ftp.  although servers that support scp are certainly nicer.
<lvleph> how do I get xmodmap persistent after suspend and restart?
<Xenefungus> arietis: yeah i just need to upload something really
<Xenefungus> guess i'll give built in ftp a try then, thanks
<Blanco_> Yop
<lvleph> rsync works the best imo Xenefungus
<tomreyn> xjkx: default-jre
<lvleph> but I didn't catch what you really needed.
<xjkx> Thanks
<_Yank> Im having some problems with my SSH VPS. It seems that the bin and sbin folder has been deleted since I it returns me bash command not found to every command. Acutally only cd, cat, ls, tar, and other linux commands works. Even sudo or apt-get is not working !!
<tomreyn> xjkx: or default-jdk if you're about to develop java stuff
<vooze> varunendra: omg, that worked :d
<bekks> _Yank: then "ls -l /bin /sbin"
<vooze> really weird
<varunendra> vooze, what's the speed now?
<Guest61902> does the fork bomb still work
<vooze> varunendra: like 80 :D
<tomreyn> !paste | _Yank
<ubottu> _Yank: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xjkx> tomreyn: yes I want to develop android games and regular applications
<vooze> varunendra: 105+ now
<_Yank> I know, Im a programmer and I already asked for help here
<tomreyn> xjkx: ok, good luck.
<varunendra> vooze, :D what all have we applied at the moment? (encryption, parameters, fw version, kernel version)
<xjkx> tomreyn: just java-sdk will do ?
<vooze> okay varunendra so before post my story to the forum :D
<tomreyn> _Yank: okay, i wasn't aware
<vooze> varunendra: i need to make the parameters permanent
<varunendra> vooze, is this speed only reachable with the parameters?
<vooze> varunendra: Now I just hope it won't drop the connection with 3.13 kernel
<tomreyn> xjkx: i don't know, you best check exlipse documentation
<vooze> varunendra: let me try :) 2 secs
<xjkx> tomreyn: alright thanks
<tomreyn> welcome
<varunendra> vooze, just keep the firmware files handy, replace them if the speed drops after an update :)
<vooze> varunendra: so first i do -rv and then -v right?
<lvleph> how do I get xmodmap to be persistent after suspend and restart? Also, why is it .xprofile isn't executed after login?
<Guest61902> Dude, use a BSD Lisense, then you can make a Linux-BSD kernel
<_Yank> Even the ssh process isnt running, Im connecting to my VPS through the option my provider gives on the vps managing website
<_Yank> http://pastebin.com/CR6BmMqg
<varunendra> vooze, yes. Should I explain in detail? So you know why three commands?
<Guest61902> you would rule the owlrd
<cfhowlett> Guest61902, obviously this is off-topic.   please stop
<Guest61902> MAC OS X would be stupid
<bekks> _Yank: So whats the output of "ls -ld /bin /sbin"?
<vooze> varunendra: If you want, learning is always good :D
<_Yank> http://pastebin.com/CR6BmMqg
<bekks> _Yank: So both directories exist, and your assumption is wrong then.
<_Yank> well
<bekks> _Yank: How do you check wether ssh is running?
<lvleph> You would think after months I would get this problem fixed, but...
<lvleph> I guess I could solve it by ditching lightdm in favor of GDM.
<varunendra> vooze, lag is terrible here on my side, got your msg just now...
<_Yank> I cant connect to it using SSH. Im using the VM machine option to connect to the VPS, like Im doing it mannually
<sasuke> hi guys,
<varunendra> vooze, the parameters are applied to the iwlwifi driver, but can be applied only after unloading --> reloading it. But it is used by iwlmvm, so can be unloaded until that one is removed first.
<cfhowlett> sasuke, greetings
<sasuke> hi
<sasuke> i'm facing a problem, "nautilus  freeze when copying a file to external drive in ubuntu" can i get help on this
<tomreyn> _Yank: sshd would be /usr/sbin/sshd
<tomreyn> _Yank: how did you end up in this situation in the first place?
<_Yank> I dont know >.<
<vooze> varunendra: oh okay :D what commands to do use to test it without parameters?
<varunendra> vooze, so we remove the "iwlmvm" first, it automatically unloads all its dependencies (including iwlwifi). Then we reload only iwlwifi first, with the desired parameters, then iwlmvm in the last. Hence 1st command removes iwlmvm+others 2nd : reloads iwlwifi, 3rd reloads iwlwifi
<tomreyn> _Yank: are you the only administraotr (root access) on this system?
<_Yank> Yes
<vooze> varunendra: ahh, I see now :d
<varunendra> vooze, to test it without parameters, just unload/reload the iwlmvm (sudo modprobe -rv iwlmvm........ then ........ sudo modprobe -v iwlmvm)
<drmagoo> sasuke: do 'dmesg' and provide us the output via pastebin
<vooze> varunendra: okay, Will try that now :)
<sasuke> drmagoo, ok
<drmagoo> sasuke: that is open a terminal and type 'dmesg'
<tomreyn> _Yank: so you installed this VPS a while ago, and it worked fine for a while, and now it doesn't? if so, what happened in between?
<varunendra> *3rd reloads iwlmvm (sh***) :/
<_Yank> Yes, but I dont know what happened... I think my provider has to do with it but they dont say anything
<tomreyn> _Yank: you also wrote "it returns me bash command not found to every command", do you want to paste such in- and output on your terminal?
<lvleph> how do I get xmodmap to be persistent after suspend and restart? Also, why is it .xprofile isn't executed after login?
<vooze> varunendra: okay , waiting 2 mins and then testing :)
<varunendra> vooze, yup. I'd be keen to know the difference (if any) :)
<_Yank> http://pastebin.com/wXdqL5zL
<tomreyn> _Yank: thanks. is there a reason why you work in / ?
<vooze> varunendra: it seems its the same (80+) without
<vooze> varunendra: So you think this also might fix the wifi drops right?
<_Yank> work in ?
<vooze> with the newer kernel and all
<varunendra> vooze, that's good. Parameters should be used only when (if) needed.
<tomreyn> _Yank: usually the root user would work in the /root/ directory, not in / (as you do)
<varunendra> vooze, if it drops after some time, try the "swcrypto=1" alone first.
<_Yank> even when i cd
<_Yank> same goe
<_Yank> goes*
<sasuke> drmagoo, i am not getting anything on this o/p ... plz chk  "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6981049/"
<_Yank> But that happens because im using VM console way
<varunendra> vooze, does "iwconfig" show any "invalid misc" or "Tx excessive retries" now?
<tomreyn> _Yank: so you're connected via a serial console now? did the system boot normally or was it booted from a different installation, then chrooted onto your system?
<vooze> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6981061/
<_Yank> normally i think
<RADDyomin> Hello. I want to install Ubuntu and Debian on our school computers. How can I show that these systems are free when the license is checked by anybody?
<varunendra> vooze, that doesn't look good
<cfhowlett> RADDyomin, paste a copy of the license on each box?
<_Yank> BRB
<_Yank> wait guys
<vooze> varunendra:  :/
<varunendra> vooze, if those numbers keep rising, try the parameters and see if they can help keeping it low
<RADDyomin> cfhowlett, these systems are iso's burned into disks.
<drmagoo> sasuke: it looks like the drive is formated in Fat32 and seems to be corrupt... is this a new or old drive ?
<varunendra> vooze, also try - "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off"
<cfhowlett> RADDyomin, paste a paper/cardboard copy of the license on each desk ... or make it the splash screen
<RADDyomin> Are there any stickers like Win-OEMs that I can stick on the computer?
<tester56> is the following somehow possible: boot live image, then create preseed file and pass it to the installer, without rebooting?
<RADDyomin> thank you?
<RADDyomin> ^)
<cfhowlett> RADDyomin, not for the license so far as I know...
<sasuke> drmagoo, "http://imagebin.org/295164" i'm copying some songs to nexus4.. it hungs like this
<vooze> varunendra: seems its the same after power off
<rannonga> sasuke: does nothing work or just this transfer
<cfhowlett> sasuke, too much for one copy instance.  don't know of the issue is on the android or ubuntu side, but I've always had better success copying music in smaller batches.
<varunendra> vooze, does "iwconfig" show the Power Management as "off" now? It may change automatically (in which case, there are other possible ways to keep it off)
<sasuke> rannonga, nothing
<sasuke> this is not the only transfer
<drmagoo> sasuke: if you look at the first pastebin, from line 1172 to 1423 shows the errors. is this a a 16gb thumbdrive or a harddrive?
<rannonga> drmagoo: nexus4
<vooze> varunendra: oh yes, it says off
<VlanX> I'm planning to run the "smartctl" command every 1 hour on so to keep an eye on my HDD temperature, I wonder if such a frequent check on the smart status could possibly be bad for the drive
<vooze> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6981094/
<sasuke> drmagoo, its my phone
<sasuke> followed this procedure "http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mount-nexus-4-on-ubuntu" to mount the device
<cfhowlett> sasuke, also you DID set your USB connection to media not camera, right?
<varunendra> vooze, another thing (that doesn't usually matter) : if a value is given after a colon (:), it is variable and may change. If it is after 'Equal' (=), it is forced and fixed. So the Power Management seems dynamic at the moment. :)
<sasuke> cfhowlett, how to check that?
<cfhowlett> sasuke, look on your phone ... storage
<sasuke> cfhowlett, oh... that media device only
<sasuke> not phone
<sasuke> not camera*
<cfhowlett> Sashmo_, right
<vooze> varunendra: ah okay :D I see the difference
<vooze> varunendra: I'll just try to turn on 5Ghz Wifi insted of only 2.4 and see how that goes :D
<varunendra> vooze, as long as you are getting the high speeds, we can learn more from YOUR experience, and these conventions may not matter :)
<sasuke> evern if it a single file which is more than 500mb more, the progess bar / nautilus freezes
<cfhowlett> sasuke, if you have wifi, you can always try airdroid
<sasuke> cfhowlett, is there any better one.. without n/w
<sasuke> i mean by using cable
<sasuke> is there any solution or procedure to follow
<sasuke> cfhowlett, its not only for phone, if i connected to external hd... facing the same issue
<cfhowlett> sasuke, I'm on 12.04 so my setup required me to so some weird MTP configurations to get cable to work at all
<cfhowlett> sasuke, but that last suggest something other than android at play ...
<sasuke> :)
<rannonga> lol thats not good
<sasuke> is there some configuration need to be done while copying from ext4 to ntfs filesystem (i.e from ubuntu to pendrive/external hd)
<rannonga> sasuke i just mount it manually with ntfs-3g then unmount it when i'm finished
<ActionParsnip> Sasuke: the kernel handles the two file systems for you
<sasuke> rannonga, is copying is working for you .. with an ntfs partition
<rannonga> yeah
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, i dint get you ...
<vooze> varunendra: okay thats strange.. the laptop can't see the 5Ghz Wifi, but my Android phone can
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, two file system means.. normally i will have ext4... other one is ntfs / fat 32 when i connected some externel device... Everyone will have the same right?
<sasuke> plz correct me if i'm wrong
<ActionParsnip> Sasuke: the kenel handles the filesystem access, so when you access the mount point the system knows how to read the source and when the data is copied to the other filesy1stem it knows how to put the data on the partition in the right way
<q0> what's the hostname resolving command ?
<bekks> q0: "dig"
<varunendra> vooze, which country are you in? Your "Regulatory Domain" settings seem to be at defaults (00) instead of being set to some specific country. That may be the reason
<ActionParsnip> Q0: ping, dig, nslookup
<vooze> varunendra: I'm in Denmark
<vooze> varunendra: I have selected the right country in the router
<ActionParsnip> Vooze: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<varunendra> vooze, but the driver doesn't seem to have recognized the setting : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6980785/  (notice the "iw reg get" section)
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, ok.. can you tell me how can i find a solution
<vooze> varunendra:  okay nevermind, it just showed up after like 5 mins.. pretty weird
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, i 'm facing problem while transferring when i mount an externel device (phone/pendrive/external hd)
<ActionParsnip> Sasuke: when you finish with the USB drive, do you use the safe removal feature or do you just pull it out?
<vooze> a bit speed increase I think maybe.. So thats good :)
<varunendra> vooze, what does "iw reg get" show now? Country code "DK" ?? or still "00"?
<sasuke> i 'l unmount in gui
<vooze> varunendra: still 00
<ActionParsnip> Sasuke: and in Windows too?
<klloveall> Hi there everyone! So, I was planning to go to bed and watch some TV from my media server when it can't connect. I come to it and try to turn it on and am greeted with a lovely "Kernel panic" message. I thought it was perhaps a HDD failing (they're in a RAID) so I unplugged the one it was trying to read from directly before the kernel panic and it just moved to another HDD. I'm going to take a guess that it's probably the contro
<klloveall> ller/mobo that's gone bad rather than both HDD's. Is this a good conclusion or is there something more I can look for to give me a definite answer?
<sasuke> no.. i'm not using windows. Infact i dont have any windows systme
<ActionParsnip> Sasuke: then why use NTFS?
<cfhowlett> ?? ^^^ exactly!
<unitypunk> hey..
<rannonga> hi unitypunk
<unitypunk> so i generated a pair of rsa keys for my ssh server
<bekks> klloveall: Why do you think its a harddisk or controller failure?
<bekks> klloveall: Any indicators on that, or just a wild guess?
<unitypunk> but when i copy my pub one to a client
<unitypunk> i get permission denied (publickey).
<unitypunk> what am i doing wrong?
<varunendra> vooze, if you are connected and the traffic is on, then maybe it doesn't matter, but if you wish, you may try forcing your country RegDomain settings. I'm not sure if that'll make any difference or not.
<vooze> varunendra: I think its good for now. its seems pretty stable with 5Ghz
<sasuke> :) i dont know about fs in nexus 4, pendrive/HD (if its mine i can change fs to ext 3 but some time i will be using my frnds )
<vooze> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3326101594
<Da_Sokk> Hi. I just got a school assignment, asking me to explain chroot and the principles behind it. Does anyone have any clue what these principles might refer to ?
<cfhowlett> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<klloveall> bekks: Because that's what the kernel is interacting with right before it panics and it says "end_request: critical target error, dev sde, sector 1224912". Before it had the same message but sdb instead and a different sector #.
<varunendra> vooze, that's the only thing that matters in the last :D
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: does your user have read access to the key file?
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, the private file? or pub?
<bekks> klloveall: So most likely your disks sdb and sde are in question. Boot a live cd and investigate the health status of the disks in question, using smartctl
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: on the server, does the user you connec as have read access to the file
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, cfhowlett : Thanks i will change fs for pendrive/ hd. but what about ph (nexus 4). Everytime i cant use airdroid for transfering.
<unitypunk> to what file, thats part of my confusin, the public or private?
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: setting chmod to 600 then chowning to youruser.youruser will help security
<vooze> varunendra: indeed it it! Well.. REALLY THANK YOU, for your patience with me.. thats really awesome.. I have saved the log etc. for use maybe later
<unitypunk> theyre r/o
<unitypunk> for the user
<unitypunk> both actually.
<ActionParsnip> Vooze: sweet connection bro
<vooze> ActionParsnip:  thank you :D
<varunendra> vooze, we are hungry for feedbacks, so I should thank YOU :D
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: try sshing with verbose option on the client
<vooze> varunendra: I will post the story to the UF as promised :)
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: ssh -v user@server
<cfhowlett> sasuke, I've not figured out the transfer issue - sorry
<varunendra> vooze, in fact I'm about to shoot an email to chili555 with our experience here.. with all the details you provided. :)
<klloveall> bekks: it only changed after I unplugged one of the drives. I find it unlikely that both of them would have failed at the same time.
<bekks> klloveall: I find it very likely that drives start to fail in a short amount of time.
<vooze> varunendra: oh okay, thats awesome :)
<bekks> klloveall: Investigate the health status of all dives.
<bekks> *drives
<sasuke> cfhowlett, no worries.. thank u .. atleast i got some solution ... thanks to you guys... i will change fs for external usb/hd
<ActionParsnip> klloveall: if you reconnect the drive it should rebuild the array (Assuming you arent using software raid)
<varunendra> vooze, I suggest you test it across a few reboots, and maybe post after an experience of a day or two.
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, it attempts to send the publickey from /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: does your user have read access to that file?
<vooze> varunendra: I will :) just post to UF or to you here?
<klloveall> bekks: I'll give that a shot tomorrow, I have no idea where a flash drive is.
<_Yank> Im back
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I am having trouble with Ubuntu One for two days now, it's not syncing anything. u1sdtool --current-transfers is empty, new files aren't visible on the website. u1sdtool --waiting lists the entries, but they never get processed.
<varunendra> vooze, UF, the same thread so chili555 knows. I have already subscribed to it.
<vooze> varunendra: will do! :)
<klloveall> ActionParsnip: It's a software raid done through mdadm. However, the OS is on a flashdrive so the raid is not needed to boot.
<bekks> klloveall: Then you dont need a livecd, but you can use your OS.
<varunendra> vooze, thanks for the interest :)
<ActionParsnip> klloveall: as long as it can be unmounted, you can work on it
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, there is only id_rsa.pub on the client
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: you need the private key on the client and your public key on the server. I suggest you remove both and start over. There are videos on youtube to help set it up.
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, lol wtf that sounds backwards.. so i have to give the private file to any clients.. derp.
<unitypunk> thats the issue for sure.
<mshaw> it's _their_ key, not yours :)
<_Yank> ack
<_Yank> tomreyn: Im back
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, thanks, the permissions of the key seem to be getting warped somewhere.
<unitypunk> chmoding to 600 fixed it up right.
<_Yank> Guys I would like to know how can I transfer a tar.gz file using ssh with putty. Actually my VPS sftp is not working
<theadmin> _Yank: SFTP and SSH are the same thing. If SFTP doesn't work, SSH file transfer won't either.
<_Yank> Actually I dont know how I can reply this
<_Yank> Actually SSH is not working
<_Yank> Im using a serial console (VM Console)
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<theadmin> _Yank: Ah. What OS does your VPS run? If it's Ubuntu, you just need to "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" to get SSH/SFTP up
<I4is> www.ubuntu.com home of the gods
<_Yank> I cant use any command
<I4is> _YankieDoodle
<mshaw> _Yank: what does echo $PATH say?
<_Yank> It returns me "bash: command not found" to every single command
<_Yank> Ive checked that
<_Yank> It seems to be correct
<mshaw> can you do, /usr/bin/ssh ?
<theadmin> _Yank: Oh dear, that's a mess... You probably need to ask your VPS provider to reset the VPS, it's broken. Maybe ask them to backup the data if it's got important things on it.
<I4is> echo /home/user/mshaw/$path
<_Yank> Thats the problem... I need my files first
<_Yank> I compressed my home folder into a tar.gz file
<_Yank> I opened the tar.gz file using cat command in order to past it in a tar.gz file anywhere in my computer
<hassan_> Oh Crap!
<_Yank> past the text
<theadmin> _Yank: That won't work...
<_Yank> kinda crazy
<hassan_> Come on! give me the fucking answer. My dash is black. :(
<I4is> hassan_: calm down
<mshaw> wait, so cat, tar and gz work?
<_Yank> yea
<_Yank> http://pastebin.com/wXdqL5zL
<mshaw> you keep showing that
<mshaw> so cat, gz and tar work?
<diecastarts> heya all. where would i found the file that would I can turn off the auto login. using lubuntu if that in a different spot then ubuntu
<theadmin> _Yank: But, here's what will! Open the file with vi, then type :%!xxd and copy the result, then open it (again, with vim) on another machine and type :%!xxd -r and :wq
<hassan_> Fuck it!
<mshaw> _Yank: pastebin: ls /usr/bin
<_Yank> Ok Ok :D
 * I4is drags theadminout back
<theadmin> _Yank: Although that's a rubbish method, but that would work
<_Yank> 1 thing
<_Yank> I have not vi >.>
<mshaw> even better, pastebin: ls -al /usr/bin
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<I4is> sudo apt-get install vi
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<_Yank> l4is
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<theadmin> hassan_: Yeah... Sounds like something with video drivers
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<theadmin> hassan_: STOP SPAMMING THE CHANNEL
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<theadmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<jatt> !flood
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mshaw> hassan_: holy shit shut the fuck up
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<Seveas> hassan_: go fuck off.
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<diecastarts> quit flooring man
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<hassan_> Hey Guys! i have a problem in ubuntu 13.10. The Dash is completely black.
<diecastarts> flooding
<hassan_> Im Sorry
<Seveas> hassan_: go away.
<Seveas> you lost all chance for support
<theadmin> hassan_: ...okay. As I said, check for video drivers for your card
<_Yank> l4is: /bin/usr path not found
<hassan_> Im Really Really Sorry.
<theadmin> _Yank: Not /bin/usr, /usr/bin
<mshaw> _Yank: i didn't say /bin/usr
<mshaw> /usr/bin
 * I4is DRAGS Seveas: to the back of the building and throws them into the trash can
<_Yank> kk
<_Yank> even that
<_Yank> returns the samething
<mshaw> _Yank: so again, gz and tar work for you?
<hassan_> OK! i've intel graphics card.
<_Yank> yes...
<_Yank> http://pastebin.com/wXdqL5zL
<_Yank> everything there works
<mshaw> _Yank: which gz
<mshaw> and that paste shows nothing
<theadmin> hassan_: You can usually find extra drivers by going to System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional drivers
<mshaw> type: which gz
<_Yank> not gz
<I4is> theadmin:  is the man
<_Yank> only tar
<mshaw> okay, then type: which tar
<hassan_> It doesnt work.
<niuniu> ~
<klloveall> bekks/: Did you reply? I ran downstairs to get a drink and when I came back my screen was filled with people quitting messages.
<theadmin> hassan_: Wuh. Is it one of the fancy intel/nvidia hybrid cards?
<hassan_> i Dunno.
<_Yank> mshaw: returns /bin/tar
<nerp> hassan_: what kind of computer are you using?
<theadmin> hassan_: Hit Ctrl+Alt+T, type "lspci | grep VGA", press Enter and pastebin the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com, then link me
<diecastarts> I hae one of the that type of video chips
<mshaw> _Yank: can you type: mount /usr/bin
<hassan_> I Quit.
<diecastarts> Wait
<diecastarts> hassan_, what was the problem
<diecastarts> black screen on boot
<_Yank> mshaw: returns me "mount: can't find /usr/bin in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<theadmin> diecastarts: Black dash
<diecastarts> ??
<diecastarts> laptop?
<mshaw> you need to talk to your hosting company
<hassan_> The Dash is black. but when i change the wallpaper. it comes to normal.
<mshaw> and if you signed up for one that doesn't do backups, i pity you
<I4is> ok
<I4is> hassan_:  sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<hassan_> Is it working???
<diecastarts> oh ok i am not sure how to help ya sorry. sounds like same problem i was having before.
<I4is> enjoy hope that helps
<_Yank> cant I do what theadmin using nano instead of vim
<I4is> i figured it out
<I4is> i paste him cmd
<diecastarts> it sounds like before i meant there sorry.
<I4is> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<nerp> hassan_: is the computer a laptop?
<I4is> for hassan_
<hassan_> Desktop
<_Yank> cant I do what theadmin said using nano instead of vi ? *
<theadmin> _Yank: Well, vim isn't exactly necessary for this... Technically, all you need is the xxd command. I dunno why I used vim for example :D
<theadmin> Maybe because I do it that way sometimes myself >_>
<hassan_> How can i trust this ppa??
<I4is> its from ubuntus site?
<I4is> ...
<nerp> hassan_: you are making it really hard for people to help you
 * I4is is just being nice :(
<hassan_> I have changed my DE to Cinnamon. :)
<theadmin> _Yank: "xxd infile outfile" would take infile and turn it into hex, then dump it to outfile. xxd -r infile outfile would do the reverse, take the hex codes from infile, and turn them into binary data in outfile.
<hassan_> Now! im happy.
 * I4is cries on nerp: 's shoulder
<diecastarts> ok so seeing some flooded before my question was push up too fast... I need to know where i can turn off auto logging setting
<theadmin> diecastarts: logging?
<diecastarts> yes
<nerp> I4is: lol it's ok, you did your best.
<_Yank> xxd command not found
<theadmin> diecastarts: ...I don't see why you would. If logs take too much disk space, you should install logrotate, that will fix the problem
<_Yank> This can be stupid but cant I write mannually the xxd to bin folder
<I4is> i <3 buntu
<hassan_> Me Too.
<diecastarts> theadmin, the problem i been having is that it was set on from before. but what happens now after a small crash it goes to the logging screen.. but go to login in to the normal user account it flashes black and goes right back tot he login
<theadmin> _Yank: Manually? It's not too possible to write binary data manually other than using a hex/binary editor
<_Yank> oh
<diecastarts> but if i user the guest accoutn no problem or a different DE like openbox
<I4is> nerp: how is your morning/night?
<theadmin> diecastarts: Ah. Auto LOGIN, not logging :D That should be simple, what is your Ubuntu version?
<cityLights> hi , How can I see the changelog for flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.3 ?
<diecastarts> theadmin, Lubuntu 13.10
<hassan_> Any Elementary lover??
<nerp> I4is: Pretty good, just poking around on the intertubes, you?
<theadmin> diecastarts: Great, then do "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" and remove the autologin-user line
<I4is> nerp: ev training :P
<nerp> I4is: ev?
<I4is> yupp
<theadmin> diecastarts: (and save the file)
<diecastarts> remove that whole line of code???
<theadmin> diecastarts: Yes, it should be something like autologin-user=your-username-here
<glitsj16> cityLights: apt-get changelog <package> will show that
<theadmin> diecastarts: Just remove that.
<diecastarts> theadmin, yes
<cityLights> glitsj16: AttributeError: ControlStanza instance has no attribute 'Package'
<diecastarts> theadmin, ok but how to save from that is it the writeout option
<glitsj16> cityLights: i was unclear, you need to exchange <package> for the actual package name, flashplugin-installer in this case
<diecastarts> ^O
<diecastarts> crtl O
<theadmin> diecastarts: Yes, press Ctrl-O
<diecastarts> kk going to test that
<cityLights> glitsj16, thanks
<cityLights> apt-listchanges seems broken
<I4is> nerp:  you code
<nerp> I4is: not much, but I am trying to teach myself.
<I4is> nerp:  if you need a partner i can help ive be coding for ever
<nerp> I4is: awesome what languages do you use mostly?
<I4is> nerp:  web lang: php mysql perl html css html5 js jsquery asp.net python (cgi rarely) also for programming i use c# c++ ruby ruby on rails and more...
<dog-food_> will ubuntu ruin my ssd if I use swap
<diecastarts> Darn still not working. i am out of idea's to fix that login problem
<bekks> dog-food_: No.
<nerp> I4is: nice, that's a solid collection lol
<Da_Sokk> Hi. I just got a school assignment, asking me to explain chroot and the principles behind it. Does anyone have any clue what these principles might refer to ?
<I4is> nerp:  ty :) also love LUA
<I4is> can i pm you nerp
<nerp> I4is: sure
<theadmin> Hey I code too :D
<I4is> :D
<theadmin> But anyway, this is getting offtopic.
<I4is> <3 theadmin
<theadmin> Da_Sokk: Principles is a highly broad term, sadly. You can go starting to explain what a filesystem is, because it's part of the chroot concept :/
<diecastarts> theadmin, hate the bug ya again but you the backstory.. have an idea about my login repeating problem
<cityLights> New upstream release 11.2.202.341 : debian/flashplugin-installer.{config,postinst},
<cityLights> what does this mean?
<cityLights> why is flash updated , if it is no longer supported by adobe?
<bekks> cityLights: that debian/flashplugin-installer.{config,postinst} have changed.
<theadmin> diecastarts: Not really, it seems like something's wrong with the DE configuration
<theadmin> cityLights: Um, it's still supported. They release bugfixes and security updates, just not add any new "features" to their Linux builds
<theadmin> (apart from Chrome)
<bekks> cityLights: flash itself has not changed, just two files in the .deb configuration.
<cityLights> well, I am looking in /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-installer.config
<cityLights> I see no "bug fix"
<diecastarts> theadmin, yeah. I was trying to close out a game i think it changed the res to odd one.. could see everything but everything was to big.. so i tried to do shutdown and reboot and then this started.
<theadmin> diecastarts: wuh... yeah, that happens with some games
<bekks> cityLights: Both files debian/flashplugin-installer.{config,postinst} are not provided by Adobe, but the .deb package maintainer. And he/she changed both files.
<theadmin> diecastarts: (or fullscreen apps in general)
<theadmin> Unfortunately, I have no idea how to fix this though :(
<diecastarts> theadmin, should i pastebin the config?
<theadmin> diecastarts: Of what?
<petzup> hy
<petzup> i have installed ubuntu 13.10, but have hibernate problem
<petzup> when i try s2disk it just stuck and screen doesnt turn off
<ToaNii> Anyone has experience install ubuntu on Mac?
<diecastarts> well the problem is on my normal DE i cannot login with my normal user. just the guest account. it that or i have to use the open DE to be able to login.
<theadmin> diecastarts: Yeah, I understand that. What is your "normal" DE?
<diecastarts> openbox I meant sorry
<diecastarts> Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !mac|ToaNii,
<ubottu> ToaNii,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<trinode> quick question, power usage is different between two kernels massively, how do I see what's changed between the two? packages?
<trinode> (it's significant 11W vs 25W)
<theadmin> diecastarts: LXDE, that is. Hrm. I have no idea where that stores configs, so these paths are wild guesses, but still. Log in anyway you can to your own user account and run: rm -r ~/.lxde ~/.lxde4 ~/.config/lxde ~/.config/lxde4 -- it is likely to report "file not found" for some of these, at least.
<theadmin> diecastarts: (I am just guessing where it stores the configs)
<ToaNii> cfhowlett: thanks but actually i've gone through the whole internet but no answer.
<theadmin> diecastarts: If I guessed right, it should reset the DE to default and you'll be fine :D
<diecastarts> theadmin, K thanks alot . been a few days of this lol
<diecastarts> theadmin, all 4 cannotfind
<petzup> soo anyone have ideas about hibernation?
<theadmin> diecastarts: Damn... Well, hm.
<diecastarts> one sec
<theadmin> diecastarts: rm -r ~/.config/lxsession/
<theadmin> diecastarts: This should help.
<diecastarts> yeah was going to say all the stuff i seen was all in the .config
<diecastarts> k going to try that
<trinode> #ubuntu+1 is invite only?
<cfhowlett> trinode, it is not
<cfhowlett> anyone can /join
<trinode> that was weird
<trinode> I was instantly kicked the first time, it said it was inv only
<theadmin> trinode: Maybe requires registration
<trinode> worked now though
<cfhowlett> glitch in the matrix
<theadmin> Oh, okay, heh
<diecastarts> theadmin, Yep everything good now. have to change a few setting again but Thanks a ton
<theadmin> diecastarts: That's great :)
<maksimkaa> hello, how can I know which version of php will be the default on the upcoming ubuntu LTS ?
<vooze> varunendra: After some reboots etc. I have discovered that the 5Ghz network takes a lot longer to show up, after reboot, where the 2.4Ghz is instant (like it connects on the login screen) I would say the 5Ghz takes maybe 1-2 mins.. Do you have any idea what could cause this?
<cfhowlett> maksimkaa, see the #ubuntu+1 channel for trusty discussions
<varunendra> vooze, is it 2.4 + 5 GHz mixed mode or 5 GHz alone?
<chuck__> hello
<xjkx> I installed default-jdk and eclipse ran fine now, but I installed  ADT plugin for android development, now eclipse wants me to tell the sdk location, but I dont know
<cfhowlett> chuck__, greetings
<vooze> varunendra: its 5Ghz alone. I have 2 networks in the house. one of each
<amsa> Hello all :)
<theadmin> xjkx: You need the Android SDK as well.
<chuck__> cfho... hi
<browndawg> Hey. I have a certain port forwarded in my router for transmission & qbittorrent. I just closed qbittorrent & no other torrent clients are running, but nethogs shows quite a few open connections from different computers on 192.168.1.2:1892. Is this normal? Don't know too much about networks.
<chuck__> i have a linux ubuntu studio
<xjkx> theadmin: oh, thanks
<cfhowlett> chuck__, same here 12.04
<chuck__> no, 13.10
<cfhowlett> chuck__, so /join #ubuntustudio for help
<chuck__> for creative humans ;)
<varunendra> vooze, I can think of only two experiments, not sure of the cause
<browndawg> or if someone could help me with investigating this properly...
<chuck__> and my comp is too slow...
<cfhowlett> chuck__, #ubuntustudio channel
<chuck__> ok thx
<georoot> <browndawg> try to check on with wireshark
<chuck__> oh, i have a question
<cfhowlett> chuck__, ask
<chuck__> where i can find polish channel ?
<browndawg> georoot: Any cli programs?
<cfhowlett> !pl|chuck__,
<ubottu> chuck__,: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<chuck__> dzięki ;)
<vooze> varunendra: did you say somthing after? the Wifi just crashed :/
<georoot> <browndawg> u may use tshark http://www.wireshark.org/docs/man-pages/tshark.html
<varunendra> vooze, and I am experiencing serious lag :)
<varunendra> vooze, I said - <varunendra> vooze, I can think of only two experiments, not sure of the cause
<I4is> theadmin: you awake
<theadmin> I4is: Quite.
<browndawg> georoot: Why not just tcpdump?
<I4is> you try or like LUA theadmin
<theadmin> I4is: Tried a bit, didn't enjoy much
<georoot> use that i never used it so cant vouch for it
<browndawg> georoot: Care to look at tcpdump output if I paste it somewhere?
<vooze> varunendra: For the fun of it, I will just try 14.04 daily iso and see how the wifi works on that :)
<georoot> sure but i just looked it generates lots of data so pls be specific only to paste the usefull ones
<antonio999999999> !list
<ubottu> antonio999999999: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<varunendra> vooze, if the "swcrypto=1" option didn't have any bad effects, you should try making it permanent and see if it helps connecting quickly on 5 GHz. Reverting would be as easy as deleting a line or an entire file.
<vooze> hmm good varunendra I'll try that :)
<varunendra> vooze, I believe Ubuntu 13.04 and later already have an "iwlwifi.conf" file in /etc/modprobe.d. That is the file where you should add a single line (without quotes) : "options iwlwifi swcrypto=1"
<stefanott> \list
<varunendra> vooze, that will make the "swcrypto=1" parameter permanent so that it loads at startup. To revert, simply delete the line
<cfhowlett> !list>stefanott,
<varunendra> vooze, the other thing that you may (probably should) try is to force your country code on regdomain settings by adding a command "iw reg set DK" to your /etc/rc.local file (above the line "exit 0")
<Evilmax> the sudo users are of the root group?
<wthielen> where can i feedback on the Ubuntu Phone installation document (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install)
<Anupkumar> hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04. If i want to install the mac theme completely what should I do?
<Anupkumar> it must replace the above panel
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, 13.04 has reached end of life and is not supported.  upgrade
<theadmin> Evilmax: No, the "sudo" group.
<theadmin> Evilmax: (or the "admin" group in some older versions)
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, install the theme through ubuntu software center - point and click
<cfhowlett> !phone|wthielen,
<ubottu> wthielen,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Anupkumar> cfhowlett: but for me the graphic problem will be there if I upgrade to saycy salamender
<wthielen> thanks, just joined #ubuntu-touch
<Anupkumar> cfhowlett: will it replace the entire unity?
<Anupkumar> if I install it from the software center
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Anupku
<ubottu> Anupku: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, I don't know as I don't use unity
<hello123> hello
<hello123> people i need help
<hello123> any one online?
<nagarjuna_> hi
<hello123> hey nagarjuna
<nagarjuna_> hey
<hello123> i needed help
<hello123> i have ubuntu 12.04
<nagarjuna_> :) i will try to help
<nagarjuna_> if i know
<hello123> i have 6 x 4tb hdd
<cypher-neo> Explain the problem
<hello123> but in /home only 3.9tb available
<varunendra> Anupkumar, have you already seen any Mac theme?
<hello123> any one?
<nagarjuna_> use "sudo fdisk -l" and check
<Anupkumar> varunendra: no
<hello123> wait i will send here pic
<hello123> http://someimage.com/no9iBmO
<varunendra> hello123, post here the pastebin link to the output of "parted -l".  You may have to install it first (sudo apt-get install parted)
<hello123> varundera ok
<varunendra> Anupkumar, what is your idea of 'Mac theme'? The Dock?
<hello123> http://pastebin.com/sFctEqAU
<Anupkumar> varunendra: including the panel also
<Anupkumar> varunendra: I think we can get the panel from cairo dock
<Anupkumar> varunendra: but i have no idea about the panel
<varunendra> Anupkumar, Cairo dock offers a complete DE also. You can choose to log into it at the login screen
<trijntje_> hello123: that makes sense, you only have 4TB in home because you put home on only one disk
<hello123> my friend says put it in raid 5 array all disks
<hello123> but i dont know how to do i am new to linux
<varunendra> Anupkumar, the one I have tried (quite some time ago) offered a Mac like dock, and gnome 2 like upper panel (only more aesthetic)
<hello123> actually raid 1 array is working
<Anupkumar> varunendra: how can we do that?
<trijntje_> hello123: have your friends do it for you ;)
<hello123> he is not ready to do it
<trijntje_> hello123: why do you want to use raid anyway, what kind of pc is it and what do you want to use it for?
<grisza> hey, guys i starting programming in java, whats is the best book for study ? :D
<hello123> its server
<varunendra> Anupkumar, just install cairo-dock. Then at the login screen, click at the Ubuntu logo at the top-right corner of the box where you enter your login id/pw. It should expand into a list of available DEs
<hello123> i need in /home 24tb
<yash069> hello123: sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda
<yash069> hello123: sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb
<yash069> hello123: sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdc
<yash069> hello123: sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdd
<hello123> yash you need output?
<hello123> mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sda for write - not zeroing
<hello123> yash069
<yash069> no this will make drives forget RAID by zeroing out their md superblocks
<hello123> mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sda for write - not zeroing
<trijntje_> yash069: don't just put dangerous commands in chat without explanation please
<yash069> :o
<yash069> u should unmount those drives first
<yash069> sorry
<hello123> :(
<hello123> there is no mount point in fstab
<wthielen> and dont trust everyone on chat, either :)
<hello123> any idea?
<resc_user_2391> hi
<hello123> hi
<grisza> hi
<yash069> hello123: seems to me an ovh server, would u mind re-installing ubuntu with raid disabled
<yash069> set raid to 0
<resc_user_2391> i seem to be locked out of ubuntu
<grabielone> salutare\
<yash069> hello123: http://help.ovh.co.uk/RaidSoft use this guide
<resc_user_2391> i enter my password and it trys to log me in but kicks me right back to the login page
<yash069> hello123: ?
<resc_user_2391> i have even reset my password in recovery and it does the same thing
<varunendra> resc_user_2391, can you log into virtual tty with Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or F2,F3 etc)
<resc_user_2391> im dual booted and im getting the blue screen in window
<vooze> varunendra: so that really did not help.. either 14.04 daily or with the parameter.. The fun thing I found was that 14.04 had the firmware from intel (latest -8, da gave 1mbit) and the -7.
<vooze> varunendra: it still takes alot of time and there is often problems connecting to 5Ghz.. Maybe I will just wait until intel fix it and use 2.4 until then
<resc_user_2391> ubuntu wont let me login
<varunendra> vooze, did you also try the "iw reg set DK" command?
<resc_user_2391> only guest access
<vooze> varunendra: oh no, I forgot about that, 2 secs :)
<resc_user_2391> im new to linux
<varunendra> resc_user_2391, not even with Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<vooze> varunendra: Is that permanent, so i can try after reboot?
<resc_user_2391> when would i put that in
<resc_user_2391> im new like a few months new
<resc_user_2391> lol
<yeats> resc_user_2391: try it now
<varunendra> resc_user_2391, when you are on the login screen, and press Ctrl-Alt-F1 keys, you should get a black command line screen. To get back to GUI, you'll have to press Ctrl-Alt-F7
<resc_user_2391> k thanks
<resc_user_2391> be back if it doesnt work
<Arceye> Is there a way to turn off the ubuntu desktop gui and turn it back on again without rebooting ?
<shankey> hello
<perttu> yes
<Arceye> perttu, can you tell me how ?
<wiebels> How can I change the mount options on my primary partion (OS), /etc/fstab? I want to disable barriers as it doesnt work with my SSD
<shankey> i am having issue with amd graphics drivers
<perttu> just press alt+f2
<cfhowlett> shankey, greetings
<nagarjuna_> Arceye, try this "pkill -9 X"
<wthielen> Arceye: ctrl-alt-backspace
<perttu> and command sudo service lightdm stop
<perttu> and the start again
<wthielen> s/stop/restart/ actually
<wthielen> or ctrl-alt-backspace, does the same thing
<tomreyn> wiebels: sudo editor /etc/fstab
<Arceye> wthielen, ctrl-alt-backspace kills the gui ?
<shankey> whenever i install amd catalyst drivers unity panel doesnt start. and even ubuntu resolution is very low.
<wthielen> yea
<wthielen> and restarts it
<wiebels> tomreyn thanks, thats what i thought, just wanted to be sure
<Arceye> wthielen,  let me try that :)
<vooze> varunendra: that had no effect :/ guess I'll wait for Intel to fix it :)
<wthielen> sure :)
<tomreyn> wiebels: also "man 5 fstab"
<varunendra> Arceye, another option - Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6, to return to GUI - Ctrl-Alt-F7. This will leave your GUI session running in the background, just change the screen from GUI to CLI
<Arceye> wthielen, ctrl-alt-backspace does nothing :(
<wthielen> oh..
<wthielen> here it works..
<varunendra> vooze, looks like the only option we are left with now anyway :)
<jKlaus> Gah.. I can't seem to update any packages on my ubuntu server
<wthielen> been using it for 15 years
<tomreyn> wiebels: keep in mind that editing /etc/fstab makes changes permanent (until you edit it again or mount manually supplying different mount options), so maybe you want to test it first.
<jKlaus> anyone decent with debugging this sort of thing?
<jKlaus> http://pastebin.com/7vmdpBmc
<vooze> varunendra: yeah :/ guess I will have to live with 80mbit... Of those first world problems.. :D
<wthielen> anyway, zzz (GMT+9 here)
<vooze> of = oh *
<varunendra> :)
<Millinder> hey
<Millinder> anybody know wht omegle is?
<Arceye> I'll explain what I want to do and it may help better.
<wiebels> tomreyn yes, I am aware of that. I am just adding barrier=0 to my /dev/sda <-- I have a UPS and I am encountering weird issues with my jbd2/sda IO rate
<cfhowlett> !info omegle
<Millinder> anybody?
<ubottu> Package omegle does not exist in saucy
<Millinder> I want to know if I do wrong
<Guest62821> anyone have a tuto for the BT5R3
<Millinder> if a girl show herself to me on site like omegle, do I do wrong?
<Millinder> or I'm not blamed?
<tomreyn> wiebels: maybe partitions aren't aligned properly?
<cfhowlett> Millinder, wrong channel, off topic
<Millinder> ?
<Arceye> I want to build a game server with web and database,   but I need to be able to use desktop
<Millinder> answer plz
<cfhowlett> !ot|Millinder,
<ubottu> Millinder,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Millinder> lmao
<lvleph> how do I change suspend hooks? Specifically, I need to run a script after resuming from suspend.
<Millinder> ok here is some on topic for you
<Arceye> However I only need the desktop to cinfigure things then I would like to stop it running when not needed
<Millinder> when ubuntu and kubuntu used to send live cd to people, I ordered maybe 200-300 in many parts and used all this shit cd as frisbee ^^
<jKlaus> can anyone help me get my system updating again?
<Millinder> no wonder canonical dont do that cd anymore for free hahahahahaaa
<wiebels> tomreyn I have no clue, it is a NAS with 12.04LTS on SSD and 2x1TB in Raid1. On filetransfer the speed fluctuates a lot (even pv / cp from SSD to SSD) and I am spotting a lot of 99.99% IO with iotop
<cfhowlett> DJones, thank you.
<resc_user_2374> i cant get into ubunto
<resc_user_2374> ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|resc_user_2374,
<ubottu> resc_user_2374,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tomreyn> wiebels: hmm yeah this doesn't sound good. did you inspect the kernel log?
<resc_user_2374> i tried cntl+alt+f1 and i dont know what to do after
<lvleph> I must be invisible! Every question I have asked in here for the last two months gets ignored.
<jKlaus> DJones, good man
<wiebels> tomreyn I checked my dmesg, nothing in kernel log
<resc_user_2374> i out in my password and it kicks me right back to the login page
<jKlaus> Can anyone point me a direction to start debugging my package manager issues?
<resc_user_2374> put
<cfhowlett> resc_user_2374, can you login to guest?
<resc_user_2374> yes and that is it
<wiebels> tomreyn the jdb2/sda process seems to be over-active, as is the flush process
<jKlaus> Or is it likely so screwed up I should just install a new OS?
<cfhowlett> resc_user_2374, seen a few of these come up today.  did it EVER login?  what did you change?
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, on that screen (ctrl-alt-F1) you had to enter your user id first, then password. Did you do it that way?
<resc_user_2374> no it triees and kicks me right back out
<tomreyn> wiebels: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50428/how-do-i-check-whether-partitions-on-my-ssd-are-properly-aligned
<tomreyn> wiebels: is this an ext4 file system then?
<lvleph> How do I change suspend hooks? Specifically, I need to run a script after resuming from suspend.
<pityuka44> Hi, I meet with a problem all the time but only on Debian and Ubuntu. Sometimes X crashesand I find myself watching the login screen. Many people have this problem. Why?
<resc_user_2374> yes and i got kendall@kendall-thinkpad-t420:~$
<wiebels> tomreyn yes, its ext4 even the RAID1 drives
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, that means you successfully logged into the virtual tty
<tomreyn> wiebels: oh so what you have a is a single ssd which contains the OS and 2 HDDs for storage, got it now.
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, are you currently posting here from the guest account on the same machine?
<wiebels> tomreyn that is correct, and my 2nd partition (extended) on /sda is not aligned
<max3> is it possible to make dolphin the default file manager in gnome?
<tomreyn> wiebels: hmm well you should back it up and recreate it.
<Arceye> does the command "sudo service lightdm stop" and "sudo service lightdm start"    apply to xubuntu ?
<lvleph> max3, http://askubuntu.com/questions/84929/how-to-set-up-dolphin-as-default-file-manager
<max3> lvleph: it doesn't work
<tomreyn> Arceye: it applies to lightdm, the universal login daemon ubuntu + xubuntu use by default
<max3> lvleph: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293670/getting-error-when-trying-to-use-dolphin-instead-of-nautilus
<max3> lvleph: that's not me but i get the same problem
<lvleph> max3, there are three solutions
<max3> lvleph: none of them work
<resc_user_2374> how do i get back into ubuntu
<tomreyn> Arceye: if your question was whether these commands will effecitvely restart your X server on xubuntu then the andswer is 'yes'
<tirah4022> hello
<resc_user_2374> i even reset my password and i still cant login
<tomreyn> hi tirah4022
<max3> lvleph: i have tried exo-tools, i have tried editing ~/.local/share/applications by hand, and i tried setting the mime using xdg
<brucevein> amd-vi completion-wait loop timed out
<lvleph> max3, I won't be of much help then.
<resc_user_2374> im new to linux
<brucevein> i'm getting this on boot when i try to install
<Arceye> tomreyn,  thanks, everything else such as game, web , sql server will remain running right ?
<lvleph> but at least you have confirmed that people can read what I post.
<brucevein> i believe it has to do with iommu
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, are you posting here from a different machine?
<resc_user_2374> no
<wiebels> tomreyn as the problem also occurs on the raid drives I suspect the alignment is not the culprit, however i was not aware that the SSD had an unaligned partition
<lvleph> How do I change suspend hooks? Specifically, I need to run a script after resuming from suspend.
<tirah4022> I am trying to install ubuntu on a pc with 2 1tb hdd I shrank my windows volume so I gave ubuntu 300 gb to work with, while ubuntu is partitioning the hardrive it comes up with ??? ??? and makes me restart the installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 300 in mysql-query-browser (Ubuntu) "reproducible segfault in "edit" mode for a query" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, then? Guest session from Ubuntu on the same machine?
<resc_user_2374> yes but i cant do anything in guest
<tomreyn> Arceye: anythning which depends on the graphical output may fail
<resc_user_2374> dont have the right permissions
<tirah4022> like the partition is created and then when I click install it gets wiered
<tomreyn> Arceye: servers (which usually don't have graphical output) should continue to operate fine
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, I'm not sure it'll work, but please open a terminal with Ctrl-Alt-T or from dash
<resc_user_2374> im dual booted and windows is giving the blue screen
<Arceye> tomreyn, I don't think any of those items I listed are dependent on gui
<himanshu> hi, Can I get some names of twitter client(GUI) that 'works' normally on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<lvleph> I know of a web user interface
<lvleph> lol
<resc_user_2374> after i open the terminal what do i do after
<tirah4022> any help?
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, Does this command work - "df -h" ??
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, does it show you the free space on root (/) ?
<tomreyn> wiebels: yes i'm not sure about this either. i've had similar issues with ext4 and massive I/O load and a very busy jbd process, as had many other people. i didn't really find a reliable answer on the cause, nor on how to overcome it without loosing features you actually want, though.
<tomreyn> Arceye: i don't know for "game", but the rest should be fine
<wiebels> tomreyn but did you solve it in the end? or did you revert to ext3?
<resc_user_2374> i can try but i would have to reboot agaon
<resc_user_2374> again
<tomreyn> wiebels: i passed management of that system on to someone else ;-)
<wiebels> tomreyn ah, well thats no option as its located in my own basement :P
<varunendra> resc_user_2374, does that command return nothing in the terminal?
<Arceye> tomreyn, I know the game server will be fine :)  Just trying to make the move form winXP running as a server to ubuntu, so gathering information before I stary
<Arceye> start*
<resc_user_2374> im going to login here on a different pc so i can do it while im talking to you
<resc_user_2374> brb
<tomreyn> wiebels: you should definitely consider installing some monkeys in your basement.
<tomreyn> Arceye: sounds liek a good way to go.
<max3> is it possible to make dolphin handle the desktop in gnome? ie when i double click a folder on the desktop dolphin launches instead of nautilus?
<Arceye> tomreyn,  last but very important is ftp. currently I run a 3rd party ftp server in xindows, it allows me to set up multiple users with different permissions, these users do not have accounts on the actual box, is this possible under linux as everthing I have read indicates not possible
<tomreyn> Arceye: yes it's possible. what you're looking for is an ftp server with _virtual_ users
<Arceye> tomreyn,  thanks again
<wiebels> tomreyn I'm rather confident its the Ext4 journal service that messes with my drives.. and indeed it looks like a common yet unsolved issue
<tomreyn> Arceye: welcome. i guess you probably want something like proftpd. it's rather straight forward to setup if you're already into apache httpd since the configuration file structure is similar. understanding the ftp protocol surely helps, though. there the most common options for storing virtual user accounts is in either flat text files or a mysql database
<tirah4022> hi
<tirah4022> when I am partitioning my hard drive the /dev/sda does not have the hard drive beside it
<tomreyn> wiebels: it probably is that service, the question would be why it is, and answering this would likely require in-depth understanding of ext4, which i don't have.
<spaceneedle> ubuntu 14.04: The Broadcom driver won't install. When this happens, I install the dkms and broadcom debian packages from the dvd--but this failed too.
<wiebels> tomreyn and neither do I, it used to be an issue with the older kernel though. I might just leave it and wait for the next LTS
<tomreyn> wiebels: sure if you can wait for two months. or try a newer kernel, or upgrade to 14.04 now, or upgrade to  13.10.
<Arceye> tomreyn, I am currently reading about VSftpd, I honestly have no clue how to set any of this up in lunux yet ( just gathering information ) , as I am a very green linux newbie ( but learning ).
<wiebels> tomreyn I'm not to fond of upgrades, I tend to do a fresh install.. however might just upgrade
<wiebels> tomreyn I do want to thank you though ;).
<papa_> hello world
<Arceye> tomreyn, is there a ftp server which I can set up using a gui for configuration ?
<tomreyn> wiebels: maybe upgrade this time, and do a fresh install when 14.04 is stable (so like 2/3 months after release)
<spaceneedle> I had to use the b43-fwcutter method to install the Broadcom driver for my card  for Ubuntu 14.04.
<tomreyn> wiebels: and you're welcome
<tomreyn> Arceye: hmm, i'm not sure about the gui configuration, but vsftpd is not the right thing to start with if you are setting up an ftp server on linux for the first time
<Arceye> tomreyn,  ok, it was just the first answer that came up on askubuntu when I searched for ftp server with virtual users
<wiebels> tomreyn another thing; although I have a high IO the system does not use any memory on file copy, thats suspicious right?
<resc_user_2602> ok varunendra is back
<tomreyn> Arceye: i'd go with proftpd or pureftpd
<resc_user_2602> im back
<Arceye> tomreyn, going to read about them now :)
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, on a different system now?
<resc_user_2602> yes and i have the terminal open
<resc_user_2602> on my laptop
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, you mean the one that you got with Ctrl-Alt-F1? With your own login?
<tomreyn> Arceye: vsftpd is the better option in the long term if you have a small user base and need a very specific configuration, though, i'd say.
<resc_user_2602> yes its my laptop
<resc_user_2602> im on the home computer now
<trijntje_> what is the preferred graphical method to remote to another ubuntu machine?
<tomreyn> wiebels: i would think that's an in kernel process, but i'm afraid i don't really know
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, so how much space do you have left on your root partition (check the output of "df -h")?
<tomreyn> wiebels: i.e. you may not get to see a "cp" process with a given larger RSZ if that's what you were looking for
<max3> is it possible to make dolphin handle the desktop in gnome? ie when i double click a folder on the desktop dolphin launches instead of nautilus?
<max3> *in gnome
<resc_user_2602> how do i check that
<Arceye> tomreyn, maybe 10 users ( just friends uploading/sharing game demo files )
<resc_user_2602> 21g
<bart717> varunendra: _or df -i /
<resc_user_2602> size is 31g and left is 21
<mauroslucios> estou tentando instalar aplicativos adobe no wine!
<mauroslucios> alguém tem alguma dica?
<resc_user_2602> 29%
<wiebels> tomreyn well, I am seeing almost 0% mem usage
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, and what is the permission on .Xauthority file? (output of "ls -l ./.Xauthority")
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, does it show your user id in 3rd and 4th columns?
<resc_user_2602> 4th
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, it should show something like this - "-rw------- 1 varun varun 55 Feb 19 13:29 ./.Xauthority" -- so is your login id listed two times or just once?
<webpanda> I m facing a huge temperature problem (+88°), does anybody how I can fix the prblem?
<resc_user_2602> once
<webpanda> ubuntu installed by default the right ati drivers
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, what is your user id (exactly)?
<resc_user_2602> once on the 4th line
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, please answer the question I asked above.
<bart717> webpanda: tweak voltage for CPU
<resc_user_2602> kendall
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, exactly "kendall" right? Nothing before or after that?
<crabcoke> I've got a question
<resc_user_2602> well im logged in as guest
<crabcoke> Basically I want to run a Linux distribution (still undecided) and I want to install it to a USB. Not like liveboot, but like a proper install where whatever I do will be saved for next time
<webpanda> how can I tweak it bart717 ?
<resc_user_2602> -rw-r--r-- 1 guest
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, you have to log in as kendall, were you not able to do that?
<resc_user_2602> no that is what im having issues with
<jozefk> crabcoke, persistence?
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, I meant via "Ctrl-Alt-F1" at the login screen
<resc_user_2602> ut trues to log me in but kicks me right back out
<crabcoke> jozefk I haven't found a solution yet and I've been looking a while
<bart717> webpanda: try reboot and go int BIOS setings
<resc_user_2602> oh yes
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, have you tried the "Ctrl-Alt-F1" keys yet? At the login screen?
<jozefk> it is called persistence
<resc_user_2602> i will now
<resc_user_2602> kendall!kendall-ThinkPad-T420:~$
<resc_user_2602> thats what i get after in enter my user name and password
<varunendra> crabcoke, if you want a proper installation, do it. What is the problem?
<billijoe> did anyone try running ubuntu 13 on vmware fusion 6.0.2 on mac-book-pro retina?
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, that's what I want. Now please run the ls command again (ls -l ./.Xauthority)
<resc_user_2602> 4th line down is my user name
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, only once again?
<resc_user_2602> sorry 1st and 4th
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, can you show it to us here?
<resc_user_2602> 1st one is adb setup.odt
<automatik> can someone help me to find out if GTK+ is installed on my system?
<webpanda> I ll try but I m quite sure that underclocking is not possible on my laptop bart717
<resc_user_2602> how do i do that
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, it should be only one long line.
<varunendra> what is the command that you typed resc_user_2602
<resc_user_2602> ls -l
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, the complete command was "ls -l ./.Xauthority"
<resc_user_2602> i got back no command
<resc_user_2602> sorry i had one too many l
<varunendra> :)
<Juan> Hey, I installed ubuntu 12.04 and my dvd drive isn't working, it works on the live cd and other os
<automatik> can someone help me determine if gtk+ is installed on my system?
<resc_user_2602> now i got -rw-------- 1 kendall kendall 198 feb 23 05:10 ./.Xauthoruty
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, that seems okay. Now please check "ls -l ./.ICEauthority"
<resc_user_2602> -rw------- 1 kendall kendall 4158 feb 19 04:58./.iceAUTHORITY
<coventry> I have a netbook with full disk encryption which I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 last night.  I can no longer get past the password challenge at initial boot.  Any suggestions?
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, that one looks fine too. Is Ubuntu installed on a single partition? No separate /boot or /home partitions?
<resc_user_2602> yes
<resc_user_2602> im dual booted though
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, and most of the space on it is empty. So I guess I can't be of further help on this. The usual suspects are clean it appears.
<resc_user_2602> i have a 1tb harddrive
<ibrahim> Hello, I'm trying to use a LiveCD on a MacBook Pro. 13.04 is supposed to work but my computer says it can't even read the disc.
<shankey> does mesa drivers supports 3d hardware acceleration
<resc_user_2602> im just going to wipe and redo it then
<resc_user_2602> thank you
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, you may try renaming your current .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files, so they get created fresh, and hope it works
<resc_user_2602> thanks again
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, would you like to try that now?
<resc_user_2602> oh renaming
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, yeah, perhaps the last shot
<resc_user_2602> sure if your willing to walk me though it
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, it would be just two simple commands -
<resc_user_2602> k
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, for Xauthority : "mv .Xauthority Old.Xauthority"
<ibrahim> Does anybody know what version is easiest to use on a MacBook Pro? I got it working at some point with some version but I can't remember which one it was.
<jqf> nice.
<OerHeks> ibrahim, check the mactel pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<resc_user_2602> command not found
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, try loggin in after that. If it still fails, then also try : "mv .ICEauthority Old.ICEauthority"
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, without quotes "mv...." ?
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, it is short form of "move" (mv)
<hoihe> What does it mean when there is no input line in the Terminal after an operation? I'm trying to Rsync my /home directory to /home/Storage
<resc_user_2602> nope it wouldnt let me login
<ibrahim> OerHeks, I have a version 9.1…does that mean it doesn't support any of the versions?
<ni291187> hello
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, try renaming the .ICEauthority also. Reboot if simple logoff/login doesn't work
<ni291187> !list
<ubottu> ni291187: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ibrahim> MacBook pro version 9.1, that is
<automatik> can someone help me out with some issues with a script I'm trying to run?
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, if the commands were successful, you should have two "Old...." files in you Home directory now. Check "ls -l Old.*"
<varunendra> !details | automatik
<ubottu> automatik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<resc_user_2602> nope i tried both and neither worked
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, check if you have two "Old.." files now (ls -l Old.*)
<automatik> ok,.. I'm trying to run a program called 'balsa'
<automatik> it requires one have gtk+ installed
<automatik> the first thing i want to know is,.. is it actually installed
<resc_user_2602> yes i see two file that say old
<OerHeks> ibrahim, the wiki does not say so, i don't know as i have no apple machine
<glitsj16> automatik: check if it is installed with: apt-cache policy balsa
<resc_user_2602> im just going to redo it
<resc_user_2602> lame
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, try rebooting and retry login. If failed again, loginto the virtual tty again (Ctrl-Alt-F1), and check if the .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files were generated
<dabiidii84> hi
<dabiidii84> any one can help me?
<resc_user_2602> ok
<varunendra> resc_user_2602, by the way, did you try "Ctrl-Alt-F7" to get back to GUI?
<dabiidii84> i want to instal ubunt in windows virtual but
<automatik> glitsj16: ok
<dabiidii84> any one?
<dabiidii84> can any one help me please?
<Tom1> i am getting permission denied error when mounting truecrypt file in ubuntu.
<varunendra> dabiidii84, you didn't tell us the story after the "but.."
<Tom1> varunendra: i am getting permission denied error when mounting truecrypt file in ubuntu.
<dabiidii84> sorry i think no one was reading
<dabiidii84> so lol the thing is when the instal begin dont leave the first step
<hoihe> Sorry for repeating, but what does it mean in the terminal when there is no input line? I mean, the line with the cursor is blank. It happened after inputting my password after a longer operation rsync /home /media/Storage
<dabiidii84> dont load any thing
<varunendra> dabiidii84, just post the details of your problem. People will respond if they have an answer
<varunendra> Tom1, was this truecrypt file created in Windows?
<hoihe> Does it mean that the operation is "running"?
<fhenning09> I have a question; Is anyone here familiar /w Ubuntu on a macbook?
<Tom1> varunendra: no its was created under ubuntu only.
<dabiidii84> :(
<varunendra> hoihe, yes, the process is not complete yet - that's what it means
<fhenning09> If so why will every button and function work with the exception of button 2 on the touchpad
<hoihe> Ah, alright. Thanks, I was worried it was crashing or system hung up.
<cypher-neo> hoihe, If you would like the rsync process to be verbose, to show that the process is running and what files are being transferred, you can (next time) use the command "rsync -izvrdop [source] [destination]"
<varunendra> dabiidii84, which step the installation hangs on? The Purple screen, or after that?
<hoihe> I will, thanks again.
<dabiidii84> the purple
<cypher-neo> hoihe, You should also read "man rsync" to determine which command switches are the ones you need. That command I showed you is the one I use. :)
<davidb> exit
<dabiidii84> e choose the lenguage and then just stay the screen purple with ubuntu 13.10 and the dots dont stop
<hoihe> Alright
<niuniu> good evening
<dearcarr0t> good night !
<compdoc> good morning
<wabs> Morning Everyone
<varunendra> dabiidii84, how much RAM have you allocated to the VM? And which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<dabiidii84> 1024 mb and thversion is 13.10
<varunendra> dabiidii84, I think you get the language screen in the Advance boot menu only, where you also get the option to "Check disc for defects, Test Memory.." etc.
<varunendra> dabiidii84, so was that the screen where you chose an option? ("Try" or "Install"?)
<calvin1> trying out weechat.  nice.
<automatik> glitsj16:  paste.debian.net/83599
<automatik> i don't know what it means exactly
<glitsj16> automatik: Installed: (none) .. means the package (i assume balsa) isn't installed .. the Candidate info shows you what package version is installable .. so if you want to install balsa, either use your regular add/remove software GUI like 'Software center' or use the terminal command: sudo apt-get install balsa
<wonderworld> dabiidii84: are you using the 64bit or the 32bit iso? you need to create a 64bit vm, if you want to use the 64bit iso
<varunendra> wonderworld, if they got the language selection screen, it means the architecture was right, else the machine won't even start loading the OS
<wonderworld> it starts grub. it hangs after trying to boot the kernel. you will see language selection with the wrong architecture
<varunendra> wonderworld, pretty sure you won't it's the screen AFTER syslinux (or isolinux) has done its job. There is no Grub booting at all in the live session.
<wonderworld> ok i see. i used to have exactly the same problem with a 64bit vm. was no isolinux though
<Fogan136> bonjour
<varunendra> wonderworld, that would be the case if you try to boot a preinstalled virtual disk in a VM with wrong architecture.
<wonderworld> yes, that was my situation
<varunendra> wonderworld, so.. just testing or do you actually run your Ubuntu only in VMs :D
<wonderworld> no it was actually a debian vm server, i moved from one machine to another
<wonderworld> didn't work on the new machine, becuase the CPU didn't have vt-x extensions.
<wonderworld> host machine is 64bit. host os is64 bit but it could run 32bit vms only.
<varunendra> wonderworld, that sometimes sucks. I once wasted about a whole day creating a Remastersys image of a 64 bit installation, then created a Live USB with it. Later I realized it was useless on most of the computers I had to use it on, because they were 32 bit :(
<varunendra> since then, I always remember to use 32 bit iso if I'm intending to create a live USB with it.
<wonderworld> yes, i reinstalled the whole machine, because i thought it would be more work to port it somehow :(
<varunendra> definitely :)
<MastermindL> hi
<varunendra> Hi MastermindL
<MastermindL> can you help me with one thing? I'm super new at ubuntu
<virtuaposta> MastermindL, ask please
<varunendra> !ask | MastermindL
<ubottu> MastermindL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MastermindL> I'm using ubuntu on a USB stick, and I am trying to access a HDD, I had no problem at first, I could mount it then I wanted to format it to FAT and unmounted it and did that, but now it doesn't appear in the devices thing, I can't find it anywhere anymore
<MastermindL> after unmounting and formatting it, it has banished
<varunendra> MastermindL, is it a Live USB or a full install?
<MastermindL> live usb
<moondoggy> Can someone recommend a printer that will work on Ubuntu 13.04?
<varunendra> MastermindL, please give us the pastebin link of the output of "parted -l"
<moondoggy> And/or 12.04?
<virtuaposta> MastermindL, also include fdisk -l output in pastebin that varunendra asked for
<MastermindL> how do you get to the command line? that was also another question I had lol
<OerHeks> moondoggy, see openprinting  database or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<virtuaposta> MastermindL, search / open terminal or Alt+F2 type terminal and enter :D lol
<varunendra> moondoggy, I have used Samsung SCX4300, it's an MFP but probably outdated. Works on both 12.04 and 13.10 though
<G__81> Hi. I see reports stating that Ubuntu Unity 8 would be QML based so does that mean all default applications (gnome-terminal, Nautlius etc) would be changed to Konsole, dolphin and so on ?
<varunendra> MastermindL, Ctrl-Alt-T
<geirha> With Alt-F2 you'd run x-terminal-emulator, not terminal
<virtuaposta> geirha, thanks for corrections, yeah it should be "gnome-terminal" as i suspect that MastermindL must be using desktop edition :)
<moondoggy> Thanks, OerHeks and varunendra .
<OerHeks> !14.04| G__81
<ubottu> G__81: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<varunendra> geirha, virtuaposta it is "gnome-terminal" in the Alt-F2 command box
<virtuaposta> varunendra, ^^
<varunendra> :D
<geirha> varunendra: Yes, though Alt+F2 -> "x-terminal-emulator" will work in "all" the desktop environments
<G__81> OerHeks: i have gone through that  but post 14.04 whats the take ?
<MastermindL> nothing happens when I type "parted -l" or "fdisk -l"
<varunendra> yup, that's true (and a life saver actually)
<varunendra> MastermindL, both of them need "sudo"
<virtuaposta> MastermindL, is at hunt today varunendra and geirha :D lol
<varunendra> MastermindL, sorry I missed that earlier. The commands would be : "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<virtuaposta> MastermindL, please run the command with sudo as varunendra suggested
<MastermindL> ok ok there's something here, I can see the drive here, let me figure out how to copy this and put it on pastebin since the computer doesn't have access to the internet by itself
<moondoggy> OerHeks: Any thoughts on a newer Samsung?  The 1520 is supposed to work on 12.04 and 13.04, but it's no longer available.
<virtuaposta> moondoggy, supposed to work means? it's not getting detected kind of?
<moondoggy> I haven't tried.  I need to order one ASAP, and I have had trouble returning items because they don't work on Linux.
<lvleph> can someone give me a link or something that tells me how to switch two key location using xkb?
<moondoggy> Amazon/whoever want you to use Windows.
<virtuaposta> no as such restrictions observed from my end till date... can you explain more about the issue moondoggy?
<bekks> moondoggy: Works fine on Linux here.
<moondoggy> bekks: Whick printer works?
<lvleph> I have never had any issues with printers on linux. moondoggy
<bekks> moondoggy: I was referring to "Amazon/whoever want you to use Windows".
<lvleph> And my last Laser printer was a Samsung SCX something
<lvleph> Samsung actually tends to provide drivers for linux
<deborgia> yep..
<moondoggy> Oh, gotcha, bekks.
<moondoggy> Wow, Amazon actually says that the 2165W works on linux.  I didn't think they'd heard of linux.
<moondoggy> Thanks, friends.
<white-bird88> thats fine
<lvleph> Amazon using a linux kernel in the Kindle.
<varunendra> moondoggy, have you also tried ThinkPenguin? https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/catalog
<white-bird88> @lvleph Kindle?
<white-bird88> ereader or tablet?
<lvleph> white-bird88, I think both. I could be wrong.
<lvleph> It would make more sense on the tablet though.
<MastermindL> this is a nightmare, it seems it only recognizes two USB ports and I need one for the USB stick and the other for the mouse, can't even use a keyboard, so I see no way to copy that file out of the computer
<white-bird88> yes.. but kernel is essential to both devices though!
<crabboke> I accidentally clicked "kill" on one of the program in the taskbar and now desktop items and bg have dissapeared
<crabboke> how do I get them back?
<lvleph> Yep, the Kindle Fire is based on Android apparently.
<lvleph> according to this anyway http://www.pocketables.com/2012/05/with-the-linux-30-kernel-ice-cream-sandwich-is-finally-ready-for-the-kindle-fire.html
<varunendra> MastermindL, how many ports does this system have?
<lvleph> and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kindle_fire
<virtuaposta> crabboke, considering you referring top taskbar/panel, run this in terminal "sudo killall unity-panel-service"
<white-bird88> yes
<lvleph> yep white-bird88 even the paperwhite http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle
<MastermindL> it has 12 but ubuntu only seems to recognize the two frontal ones, on the other hand when I go to the bios or something it recognizes them all and I can use computer and mouse no problem
<lvleph> Can someone give me a link or something that tells me how to switch two key location using xkb?
<white-bird88> see.. thats the power of linux. :D
<moondoggy> varunendra: I did try that page, but they only list inkjets right now.
<varunendra> MastermindL, is "Legacy USB" support enabled in the BIOS? Although I don't understand why it won't recognize in normal mode.
<lvleph> moondoggy, Samsung laser jets definitely work. Atleast the SCX series
<moondoggy> Thanks, lvleph, all.
<lvleph> I was just about to send him a link too
<lvleph> oh well
<MastermindL> I don't know, the motherboard is new though
<lvleph> I found 40 laser jets by Samsung that work
<varunendra> MastermindL, how many of these are USB 2 ?
<varunendra> lvleph, too late now :P
<MastermindL> hmmm most of them are 2
<MastermindL> it seems the ones tht work are usb 3
<lvleph> varunendra, the latest Kernels support USB 3
<varunendra> MastermindL, and the output of "lsusb" shows how many "hubs" ?
<lvleph> since  2.6.31 in fact
<varunendra> lvleph, even 2.6 supports them I think, perhaps that...
<varunendra> yup :P
<MastermindL> omg, I found another one that works, the usb 3 work apparently
<lvleph> Well then that is great
<varunendra> MastermindL, 12 can be confusing :)
<lvleph> Of all the ones that you want working USB 3 is the one
<MastermindL> yeah
<MastermindL> ok but it's weird
<TJ-> MastermindL: What's the make/model of the motherboard?
<lvleph> I am guessing gigabit
<MastermindL> gigabyte
<lvleph> boom!
<MastermindL> yes
<MastermindL> how did you know?
<lvleph> they make crazy mbs
<TJ-> MastermindL: That is no help, tell us the exact model
<MastermindL> 990XA-UD3
<varunendra> MastermindL, check "lsusb". Sometimes even though it is a USB3 port, it internally connects the device to a USB 2 hub, and that "internal switching" causes a lot of problems, at least delays
<TJ-> MastermindL: What CPU is installed?
<lvleph> Can someone give me a link or something that tells me how to switch two key location using xkb?
<varunendra> lvleph, "they make crazy mbs" -- lol !!
<MastermindL> FX6300
<TJ-> MastermindL: Your issue a well-known one for AMD-based systems. The Input/Output devices have their own Memory Management Unit (IOMMU).
<sasa_> can install on xubuntu this game: http://www.playdeb.net/install/vdrift ?
<TJ-> MastermindL: Many buggy BIOS/Firmware implementations cause problems especially for memory-mapped built-in devices
<varunendra> TJ-, certanily not ALL AMD based systems! I love the Asus boards :D
<MastermindL> well that sucks, anyway that's the thing: http://pastebin.com/tZ4vQiBA
<TJ-> MastermindL: There are two things you need to do: 1) Enter BIOS and ensure that "IOMMU" option is *disabled*  2) Add to the kernel's command-line the option "iommu=soft"
<MastermindL> that 2064MB HDD is the one that it can't recognize
<TJ-> MastermindL:  " sudo sed -i  's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 iommu=soft\2/' /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> varunendra: Those with IOMMUs suffer quite alot because the firmwares are often incorrectly declaring to the kernel the memory-mappings
<varunendra> TJ-, I guess I'm lucky enough to not having encountered yet :)
<varunendra> MastermindL, do you have any important data to rescue on that disk?
<MastermindL> no, actually I want to use that disk to rescue data from the other disk
<varunendra> MastermindL, try Gparted to recreate a fresh partition table, then partition(s)
<TJ-> MastermindL: I'd bet the reason the disk drive isn't reconised is also due to the IOMMU issue, since the controller likely can't be addressed. This issue can also prevent network interfaces working correctly.
<TJ-> s/reconised/recognised/
<L0UDmouth> TJ-: I know
<L0UDmouth> TJ-: You can't do that
<MastermindL> I see, so if I disable it on the bios maybe it's fixed?
<MastermindL> And what is gparted?
<varunendra> MastermindL, Alt-F2 > type "Gparted". It'll come up itself :)
<TJ-> MastermindL: As I said, do those 2 steps, and if the issue is IOMMU then all the devices will work correctly
<MastermindL> ok I had to use sudo, I am in this gparted thing and it seems I can see that device here
<varunendra> MastermindL, it is Graphical frontend to the "parted" program - a disk partitioning tool. But try what TJ- suggested first. I'd be curious to see the result :)
<MastermindL> ok
<MastermindL> "IOMMU controller" is already disabled
<varunendra> sounds like a wise decision by Gigabyte :P
<MastermindL> hmmm I just noticed something, here it says "onchip sata port 4/5 type" is set as IDE, that HDD is on the port 4, would that be a problem?
<varunendra> MastermindL, are all those disks connected by yourself? Sometimes a pair of ports are meant to be only used for raid configuration, usually differently coloured
<mustmodify> Using ubuntu server, when I go to SSH, some domains I frequently use tab-complete, others do not. Why?
<MastermindL> yes, I think this raid think is deactivated
<varunendra> MastermindL, that shouldn't be a problem
<MastermindL> ok
<varunendra> MastermindL, but you should change it to SATA or AHCI mode to get the full performance
<TJ-> MastermindL: Good, so ensure you have "iommu=soft" on the kernel command line
<MastermindL> okay so I type: " sudo sed -i  's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 iommu=soft\2/' /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> MastermindL: Yes, that will change the default boot options to include the soft IOMMU
<MastermindL> it doesn't do anything, it says "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<TJ-> MastermindL: Where are you doing it from? The command assumes a boot from installed system. Are you using a Live ISO image?
<MastermindL> yes
<TJ-> MastermindL: Ahh, in which case, as the Live ISO starts you need to edit it's boot options for the kernel to add "iommu=soft" manually.
<TJ-> MastermindL: I came in late; didn't realise you were still in the installer phase.
<shubhamjain> I am facing a stange problem. Ever since I updated to 13.10,embedded videos won't run. They are just a blank space saying I need flash 11.1 or above and I am pretty sure I am running the latest.
<MastermindL> ok hmmm... so where would that be?
<bekks> shubhamjain: So which flash version do you run?
<bekks> shubhamjain: And which browser do you use?
<mustmodify> Using ubuntu server, when I go to SSH, some domains I frequently use tab-complete, others do not. Why?
<whoever_> hi all, does anyone know of and ide that will allow me a single code base  for cross platfom coding
<shubhamjain> bekks: chromium. I guess the flash should have updated itself when I upgraded, but even then I installed using "alien" and the latest flash rpm package.
<mustmodify> whoever_: hunh?
<mustmodify> whoever_: oh, not your codebase. The IDEs.
<mustmodify> There are some good java IDEs.
<MastermindL> varunendra, do you think I'd be able to access the disk again doing something from that gparted?
<mustmodify> they're cross-platform.
<mustmodify> eclipse. Not my favorite but lots of people like it.
<MastermindL> like formatting it again in another format
<bekks> shubhamjain: Go into the plugin settings of chromium and check which adobe flash version is being used.
<shubhamjain> bekks: Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.2
<shubhamjain> bekks: "To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.1.0 or greater is installed." Is what the embedded videos say.
<varunendra> MastermindL, if what TJ- mentioned can be the reason, then I'm not sure, so I think you should try his suggestion first. That is - try the parameter on live session
<mustmodify> But if you're looking for IDEs that work with multiple OSes, I'm not sure having a single code-base is a good requirement.
<TJ-> MastermindL: When the Live ISO starts, and you have the options "Install" and "Try", you can highlight one or the other and then there is a key-press for 'advanced' options (or editing command line) I forget which, and that allows adding options to the kernel command line
<bekks> shubhamjain: Can you provide a screenshot of that section of chromium?
<MastermindL> ok
<TJ-> MastermindL: It's a long time since I've used the live ISOs so they've changed a bit
<mustmodify> whoever_: consider perenial favorites like sublime, or for more advanced users, vim.
<varunendra> MastermindL, how to add your option to boot line : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<helpmeNOW> please help i have ust installed but when i try to update my ubuntu 13.10 i get  " E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<TJ-> MastermindL: Maybe someone else is more familiar and can give you better directions :)
<chairman_meow> hello
<chairman_meow>  how do I install mysql via aptget?
<bekks> chairman_meow: sudo apt-get install ...?
<MastermindL> so I just add "IOMMU=soft"?
<helpmeNOW> ?
<varunendra> TJ-, MastermindL , it is as simple as pressing 'Any' key during the splash screen > press F6 (or any other listed key at the bottom) > press Esc > type your option > Press Ctrl-X
<hoihe> Ahoy! Does anyone know how to fix no sound in Firefox flash-based plugins? In particular, Youtube
<varunendra> MastermindL, I think the case of the letters matter, so keep them all small letters
<whoever_> mustmodify: yes the code base, ie same code, for win, lin, mac
<helpmeNOW>  when i try to update my ubuntu 13.10 i get  " E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<TJ-> varunendra: Thanks :)
<whoever_> mustmodify: i can do it with java but when i get into  things that are more os dependent like the file system, java becomes a head ache
<varunendra> TJ-, I stole it from here sometime ago : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions :p
<joshua> hello room
<DaveVE3> what are the permissions on  /var/lib/apt/lists/
<helpmeNOW> HELP PLEASE
<Meerkat> hey. I wanna add a pgp key server to seahorse ( hkp://pgp.mit.edu:11371 ) but seahorse won't let me click OK to add it. The button is, uh, blued out.
<DaveVE3> hey helpmeNOW      /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Guest91381> how do i get my nick to stay joshua
<MastermindL> I added iommu=soft but still the HDD does not appear in devices
<bekks> helpmeNOW: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<varunendra> TJ-, MastermindL , sorry it is actually "Enter" key, not "Ctrl-X" in the last
<DaveVE3> hey helpmeNOW ... what are the permissions on  /var/lib/apt/lists/
<TJ-> MastermindL: How about the USB 2 ports?
<varunendra> MastermindL, then go for Gparted. There is nothing to save on the disk anyway ;)
<helpmeNOW> <DaveVE3> i am new to ubuntu tell me how to find it please
<MastermindL> they still don't work...
<DaveVE3> do you know how to use terminal and su to root?
<TJ-> Meerkat: I think you need to omit the protocol (hkp://) and just put the hostname
<tedd_> hi running LXLE and some of the conkys won't go to transparent help?
<mustmodify> whoever_: please go over your requirements with me.
<varunendra> MastermindL, just curious - have you checked "lsusb"?
<TJ-> MastermindL: In a terminal what does this show: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<Seveas> Meerkat: just use the hostname, not the url
<helpmeNOW> <DaveVE3> yes tell what to type in the terminal and i will follow you
<DaveVE3> ls -l  /var/lib/apt/lists/
<helpmeNOW>  i get " total 99248 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7461118 oct.  17 00:50 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-i386_Packages -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3821579 oct.  16 20:41 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_i18n_Translation-en -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   664100 oct.  17 00:50 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   404348 oct.  15 18:46 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_di
<Guest91381> can some one help me? i have a question where do u learn more about linux command line stuff
<Meerkat> TJ-, Seveas I just tried "pgp.mit.edu:11371" as well as "pgp.mit.edu". Neither are addable.
<Seveas> helpmeNOW: use a pastebin.
<TJ-> Meerkat: Strange, I recall adding hosts that way, let me try here
<MastermindL> I did it now, what should I see?
<tedd_> need help plz
<cloneG> hello I installed a LDAP server on ubuntu following this tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-configure-a-basic-ldap-server-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps the point is that now I want to use samba4 instead to build a DC how do I remove LDAP Server without damaging samba4 embedded LDAP?
<varunendra> MastermindL, what did you do? "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<glitsj16> Meerkat: you have 2 boxes, one for the hostname, one for the port #
<Seveas> Meerkat: hmm, just using pgp.mit.edu and filling in the port in the textentry next to it works for me. Make sure to pick http keyserver
<helpmeNOW> total 99248 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7461118 oct.  17 00:50 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-i386_Packages -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3821579 oct.  16 20:41 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_i18n_Translation-en -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   664100 oct.  17 00:50 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   404348 oct.  15 18:46 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy
<Guest91381> whats the cat command do?
<Seveas> helpmeNOW: use a bloody pastebin!
<MastermindL> I think I messed up the HDD somehow when I formatted it, on the gparted when I select it it's all gray and it says "unallocated"
<tedd_> running LXLE and can't get some cony theams  to run in transparent
<Seveas> Guest91381: it meows.
<MastermindL> partition unallocated, file system unallocated
<Meerkat> glitsj16, I have "key server type" with only one option, custom. And then the field for the "host".
<TJ-> Meerkat: in the Add dialog do you see 3 input fields: "Key Server Type" (multiple-choice), "Host" and ":" (port) - text boxes?
<varunendra> MastermindL, that's normal when something is wrong with a partition/drive
<Guest91381> lol
<Seveas> Meerkat: which Ubuntu version, which seahorse version?
<Meerkat> TJ-, only key server type and host. Seahorse 3.8.2 Xubuntu 13.10.
<Seveas> hmm, I have the same, odd
<TJ-> MastermindL: We need you to show us what it says? But do you see in it "iommu=soft" - if not, then you didn't correctly add that option to the boot command line
<MastermindL> and is there a button to fix it? ^
<tedd_> err conky themes
<cloneG> Hello?
<varunendra> MastermindL, in "Device" menu, choose to create a partition table. Make SUPER SURE that you have selected the correct disk, else you know now what may happen :P
<DaveVE3> hey helpmeNOW
<whoever_> mustmodify: should i pm it to you or do it in here
<DaveVE3> wanna provate chat?
<TJ-> Meerkat: OK, for type you don't see "HTTP Key Server" as an option?
<helpmeNOW> <Seveas>  sorry i dont know how
<cloneG> I installed a LDAP server on ubuntu following this tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-configure-a-basic-ldap-server-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps the point is that now I want to use samba4 instead to build a DC how do I remove LDAP Server without damaging samba4 embedded LDAP?
<cloneG> is it safe?
<Seveas> !repeatg | cloneG
<helpmeNOW> yes Dav
<mustmodify> whoever_: when you say "the code base" do you mean the editor's code?
<cloneG> pipe¿?
<mustmodify> whoever_: or your code?
<adal> hi, is there a state of the art backup tool available for linux? basically I only need timed backups, archives (ie keep last x versions), 1:1 backups, synchronization, backups of changed files & folders only
<cloneG> Seveas could you clarify?
<whoever_> mustmodify: i mean my code
<TJ-> adal: "rsync"
<MastermindL> I did create a partition but it shows unallocated again
<cloneG> Seveas oh its me the one repeating!
<cloneG> Seveas sorry
<MastermindL> a partition table, sorry
<helpmeNOW> <DaveVE3>  please tell me what to do can you help me in facebook please ??
<varunendra> MastermindL, now can you Right-click in the allocated space > Create partition ?
<DaveVE3> you should see a chat window
<varunendra> MastermindL, *unallocated space
<Seveas> !repeat | cloneG
<Seveas> cloneG: well, I was trying to make the bot tell you not to repeat your question
<Seveas> but the bot is dead
<ubottu> cloneG: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cloneG> lol
<yash069> lol
<adal> thanks TJ-
<adal> will try that
<Seveas> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<varunendra> MastermindL, did you create a single FAT partition occupying the full space earlier?
<cloneG> Seveas still waiting for the solving -threats bot...do you have any?
<DaveVE3> or right click on my name and open a dialog window
<DaveVE3> I don't use facebook
<Seveas> oh, hella lag...
<MastermindL> varunendra, it stil doesn't let me, it says it has no patition table even after I create it, and I think I did that, yeah
<Meerkat> TJ-, no, "custom" is the only option in that drop down box. This is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/4XumyV8.jpg
<MastermindL> partition table: unrecognized
<varunendra> MastermindL, did it apply the change right away? I don't remember if it does with partition table or not. For partition creation, it needs to "Apply" the changes first.
<TJ-> Meerkat: I wonder if seahorse expects "/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon" to be running? Check the process list to see if it is there
<MastermindL> I click apply and it does something, the strange thing is the other HDD seems to make some noise when I do, but the one I am applying it to doesn't
<TJ-> MastermindL: Are you sure you've got the correct disk selected ?
<varunendra> MastermindL, that's normal. After each change, it probes all the available disks again to be sure it is addressing them correctly.
<MastermindL> yes I'm sure...
<cloneG> nobody?
<MastermindL> and ok
<chronic> Hi, how can I resolve unmet dependencies
<mguy> Where should I set TERM=xterm-256color in 12.04?
<Seveas> chronic: by meeting them :)
<MastermindL> so the HDD is destroyed? it worked well just a couple of hours ago
<varunendra> MastermindL, others make 'More' noise because they do have partitions on them. The current one doesn't have much to be tested.
<Seveas> chronic: generally by disabling broken PPA's you enabled and trying to undo the damage they did to your system.
<MastermindL> ok ok
<varunendra> MastermindL, did it ask you which kind of partition table to create? (default is msdos)
<TJ-> MastermindL: in a terminal do "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" then check the disk health with "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" where X is the correct drive letter
<MastermindL> yes I set msdos
<whoever_> mustmodify: did i lose you ?
<chronic> Seveas : there is nothing related to PPA listed in sources.list file
<Seveas> chronic: how about sources.list.d?
<varunendra> MastermindL, which version of Ubuntu is it?
<Seveas> !pm | Guest91381
<ubottu> Guest91381: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MastermindL> 12.04 LTS
<chronic> Seveas : http://pastebin.com/wrEbwxYm
<MastermindL> I can't install that, it doesn't have internet
<Guest91381> how do i upgrade to 13.10
<DaveVE3> hey helpmeNOW
<Seveas> chronic: well there you go. Remove those, uninstall things you installed from PPAs and try again
<Seveas> !upgrade | Guest91381
<ubottu> Guest91381: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DaveVE3> Have I resolved your problem?
<DaveVE3> hey helpmeNOW   Have I resolved your problem?
<chronic> Seveas : I dont have much idea about which one do I need to remove ?
<varunendra> MastermindL, does the machine not have an internet connection or just that Ubuntu is unable to use it?
<MastermindL> I didn't try
<Seveas> chronic: well, let's start with what you were trying to install What was the command you ran and pastebin the full output
<varunendra> MastermindL, do you wish to try or install the program otherwise to test the disk?
<frankenmint> hello everyone
<helpmeNOW>  <DaveVE3> yes thanks
<frankenmint> how come I cannot set my machine to a static ip
<hillary_> my locahost server now showing You don't have permission to access / on this server: ubuntu 12.04
<frankenmint> all options are greyed out in network connections
<chronic> Seveas : http://pastebin.com/PS5kjxqn
<hillary_> i have been using well untill now
<hillary_> i might have done something wrong
<hillary_> please help
<Seveas> chronic: apt-cache policy kdelibs5-dev libkde3support4
<Seveas> (and pastebin output)
<Ottetal> øapiosjfd
<MastermindL> yeah I will try, I'm trying to see if I can internet
<Seveas> Ottetal: nice password. You may want to change it :)
<petzup> i have problem with hibernate ubuntu 13.10
<petzup> any solution around that?
<hillary_> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<varunendra> MastermindL, is it a wired connection or wireless?
<chronic> Seveas : http://pastebin.com/2Sp59iGD
<petzup> get stuck on s2disk snapshoting
<frankenmint> how come ubuntu wont let me set my IP address to static?
<hillary_> Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server. Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<hillary_> that is the message i get when i go to localhost in the browser
<Meerkat> TJ-, gnome-keyring-daemon was disabled from startup and not running. I enabled all those entries and restarted computer just in case. I still cannot add key servers, but a bunch of trusted certificates showed up in Seahorse.
<MastermindL> ok installing
<MastermindL> it says something about postfix configuration, what should I do here, I can't even click anything?
<brasileiro> hi, i'm trying to connect an external hdd but i'm getting from dmesg the following message: "[40974.506125] usb 3-2: device descriptor read/all, error -71" followed by "[40974.506160] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" any ideas on how can I fix it?
<Seveas> chronic: as I expected, you have some things installed from a PPA you've since disabled.
<TJ-> Meerkat: Time to search the bug tracker I think!
<chronic> Seveas : Which and How to remove those ?
<Seveas> chronic: or even from newer Ubuntu releases than the precise you have. It's probably easiest to upgrade to 13.10 ig that throws no dependency errors. Otherwse you'll have to manually downgrade a load of packages, which is also tricky.
<Seveas> chronic: but you basically messed up your system too much for me to want to touch it further.
<varunendra> MastermindL, I've no experience with this tool, so can't suggest anything. Maybe TJ- can
<MastermindL> TJ-, the command doesn't work, I don't think it installed it right, the terminal went into a screen that says "postfix configuration"
<chronic> Seveas, is there any other way to upgrade the system other that from live usb ?
<MastermindL> but I can't type o click anything
<Seveas> !upgrade | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MastermindL> ok thanks for all the help anyway varunendra
<TJ-> MastermindL: That's the debian installer. You can navigate the input fields using TAB and press Enter to move on
<varunendra> MastermindL, did that message appear during installation?
<TJ-> MastermindL: Generally you should select the "local server" option
<hillary_> any help?
<MastermindL> oh
<MastermindL> TJ-, pastebin.com/rxvy0LtS
<MastermindL> my HDD is old or something :(
<joshua__> whats up ppl
<roadrunner> GUYS IS THERE ANY PROGRAMME ALTERNATÄ°VE TO ADOBE DREAMWEAVER IN UBUNTU
<roadrunner> ...
<roadrunner> ...
<roadrunner> ...
<roadrunner> ...
<roadrunner> ...
<MastermindL> What do you think, TJ-?
<Seveas> hillary_: check the apache logs, they should give you a clue.
<Seveas> joshua__: the sky.
<Seveas> roadrunner: f. off
<Seveas> flooding like that is not appreciated at all.
<hillary_> thanks Seveas i have gone there
<roadrunner> ....
<TJ-> MastermindL: "SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<roadrunner> ....
<roadrunner> ....
<roadrunner> ....
<roadrunner> ....
<roadrunner> ....
<roadrunner> ....
<hillary_> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www/folder-name sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<roadrunner> GUYS IS THERE ANY PROGRAMME ALTERNATÄ°VE TO ADOBE DREAMWEAVER IN UBUNTU
<roadrunner> ...
<roadrunner> ...
<roadrunner> ...
<TJ-> roadrunner: stop that
<roadrunner> ...
<roadrunner> ...
<Seveas> !ops | roadrunner needs a spanking
<ubottu> roadrunner needs a spanking: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<joshua__> jeez whats with all the flooding
<roadrunner> WHY THIS CHANNEL CREATED FOR?
<MastermindL> so why do you think it doesn't work? :(
<roadrunner> TO SWEAR TO EACH ONE OR HELP?
<UltimateNate> roadrunner, Get out
<Seveas> roadrunner: stop shouting in all caps, stop flooding. And go away.
<roadrunner> FCUKKK YOUR CHANNEL
<TJ-> MastermindL: What in particular isn't working? I'm not following the channel constantly
<roadrunner> THIS CHANNEL IS COLLECT OF BULSHIT
<MastermindL> Sorry, why do you think I can't create a partition table on it?
<Seveas> Cydrobolt: stop that.
<roadrunner> I ONLY ASKED A QUESTION IF YOU DONT KNOW ANSWER THEN DONT ANSWER
<Seveas> !ops | get rid of roadrunner  please
<ubottu> get rid of roadrunner  please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<roadrunner> IS THERE ALTERNATIVE ADOBE DREAMWEAVER PROGRAMME IN UBUNTU
<TJ-> MastermindL: You're using the GUI tool? I'd switch to the command-line so there's more information available
<MastermindL> yes, ok...
<brasileiro> hi, i'm trying to connect an external hdd but i'm getting from dmesg the following message: "[40974.506125] usb 3-2: device descriptor read/all, error -71" followed by "[40974.506160] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" any ideas on how can I fix it?
<TJ-> !hi | roadrunner
<Wobbo> I use 13.10 64 bit. Wine crashes. I only get a few seconds the see the configuration. I have tried several Wine versions. Any tips?
<UltimateNate> roadrunner, Fail Trolls aren't allowed in #ubuntu.
<Cydrobolt> Seveas, sorry man
<Cydrobolt> I was ungrouping my nick
<Cydrobolt> My nicks*
<Cydrobolt> roadrunner, pls no caps
<Seveas> brasileiro: try it on another computer, or try it directly plugged into the pc if it now goes via a hub
<TJ-> MastermindL: also, you might check the kernel log for indications that the disk operation itself is failing. From a terminal you can 'follow' the log file as it is written whilst performing the operation that appears to fail. That way you can associate logged events with the actions you take. "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" ... then try partitioning again with gparted and see if there is any obvious error
<MastermindL> okay btw I just noticed when Gparted loads it says "/dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label"
<brasileiro> Seveas: already tried in another pc and he's connected directly at the notebook
<MastermindL> sdb is that drive
<Seveas> brasileiro: and in another pc it works?
<brasileiro> Seveas: yeap, like a charm... at windows..
<joshua__> i just wish i could dual boot windows and ubuntu
<joshua__> but i cant ever get it installed
<varunendra> MastermindL, is that disk two years old?
<TJ-> MastermindL: That sounds as if the disk has a non-msdos or GPT partition table layout
<Seveas> brasileiro: that's really odd. Maybe a usb3 disk on a usb2 port? Try a different port. Or try accessing it from an ubuntu live cd on the other system to rule out a hw problem on the notebook
<joshua__> i wonder if it isn't my nic making it difficult
<cloneG> I followed this thread to install samba4 on ubuntu 12.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146198
<cloneG> in this thread I finally found why samba4 session is not starting: https://lists.samba.org/archive/samba-technical/2013-January/089869.html in short it is because I installed LDAP server aswell and both samba4 and LDAP server use the same port! I need to uninstall LDAP server but I fear uninstalling it will remove samba4 ldap module aswell. any advice?
<MastermindL> 2 years old? more like 10
<varunendra> :P
<TJ-> MastermindL: I'm going to go back to my original suggestion; IOMMU. The symptoms you describe fit perfectly with the issues that no IOMMU raises
<MastermindL> jesus
<TJ-> MastermindL: Can you please pastebin "cat /proc/cmdline"
<cloneG> would it be wise to change ports?
<brasileiro> Seveas: you see.. at another port he appears at lsusb but i can't mount it =/
<TJ-> MastermindL: The typical symptom is, the device (disk, network, etc.) is there and the OS sees it, but any communication coming *from*  the device is lost
<Seveas> brasileiro: what's the error message when mounting? What's the filesystem?
<roadrunner> public static void main(String[] args) {    if(int==0) channel'ubuntu'==stop();  }
<roadrunner> :)
<brasileiro> Seveas: and the messages at dmesg are here http://pastebin.com/8fsizinD
<TJ-> MastermindL: Don't worry about age; I'm currently working on an 11 year old mobo that can't boot over USB from anything other than floppy-disk images on the USB flash! I'm having to create custom boot installations to make them work
<MastermindL> lol that's crazy
<Seveas> brasileiro: ok, so that's usb 3.0 allright
<bakteria> Yesterday I bought a gtx 750ti for my htpc (headless 12.04) but I cannot get it to work with the graphicscard plugged in. I booted with nomodeset kernel parameter and installed the latest nvidia beta drivers manually but I still get black screen on boot.
<MastermindL> anyway this HDD was working perfectly before I formatted it, so it's weird
<MastermindL> I didn't do anything else
<TJ-> MastermindL: Did you format it from the same motherboard?
<MastermindL> anyway I have to go now, thanks for all the help and see you later
<MastermindL> yes
<brasileiro> Seveas: fdisk doesn't seems to find it..
<MastermindL> I did it from the same ubuntu
<brasileiro> Seveas: only lsusb
<MastermindL> I format then suddenly it disappears from devices
<Seveas> brasileiro: which Ubuntu version?
<brasileiro> Seveas: 13.10
<TJ-> MastermindL: Sounds like an incorrect partition table got written
<MastermindL> and why I can't write a new one?
<varunendra> TJ-, to me it seems that MastermindL's disk's MBR area is physically corrupt. GParted wrote a fresh partition table successfully (as per its report), but couldn't recognize that itself then.
<joshua__> wish i could install ubuntu on my other hard drive
<varunendra> also, it was the hard disk that is 10+ years old TJ- :)
<TJ-> MastermindL: I'd do "sudo sgdisk --zap /dev/sdX" to wipe any GPT or MBR or anything else away
<TJ-> varunendra: Yeah, I've got a crate of MFM/SCSI/IDE drives here (about 40) some dating back to the 1980s
<Anonymoususa> hello
<Seveas> brasileiro: some googling turns up an old bug that should be fixed already. Can you try a 13.04 livecd or a 14.04 alpha livecd and see if it works?
<varunendra> TJ-, is that command similar to "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb" ?
<TJ-> MastermindL: varunendra something else that could affect the drive, is if the controller is running to fast for it. I've had the need to artificially limit the UDMA speed for some drives
<TJ-> varunendra: almost, but much faster and more targeted
<varunendra> TJ-, like wiping out only the first 512 bytes I guess :)
<TJ-> varunendra: to wipe just an MBR you can so "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1" but for GPT there's a couple of GPT blocks on the disk, and often a protective MBR too
<varunendra> TJ-, yup, I know GPT is larger, ignored the fact while assuming the command implication :o
<brasileiro> Seveas: yeap, but that could take a while... you think it's that bug?
<joshua__> could a nic like say killer nic be my problem of not getting ubuntu to boot in the live dvd
<MastermindL> T_T
<MastermindL> probably tomorrow morning I will go out and buy an external hard drive
<MastermindL> it will be good to have one anyway
<varunendra> TJ-, but wouldn't the effect of UDMA speed same before or after the formatting? I mean if the disk was readable previously on the same channel/speed, shouldn't it be considered a compatible mode?
<MastermindL> and this will solve the situation of having to get those files
<varunendra> MastermindL, I guess this one uses a 40-conductor IDE cable? Are the other two SATA?
<brasileiro> Seveas: in here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=134295 they're saying that i should add a line saying "usb_storage" to the /etc/modules... what do you think about it?
<TJ-> varunendra: It is possible the controller changed things, if that were the issue, I'd think it one of the more unlikely scenarios though
<MastermindL> no, it's SATA
<antar> Hi, can anybody tell me how can i update my subl ?
<TJ-> varunendra: Combined with the known mobo and CPU, and the missing USB2 devices, it all smells like the IOMMU issue to me
<MastermindL> I really have to go now, guys, thanks a lot x1000, bye!
<TJ-> MastermindL: good luck
<MastermindL> thanks
<joshua__> is it possible to upgrade to 13.10 from 12.10 lts
<varunendra> TJ-, I recently experienced a similar USB detection issue on an Asrock board that was doing some kind of internal switching between USB 1/2/3 ports. That was messy
<jhutchins> antar: What's a subl?
<antar> jhutchins, Sublime text editor
<TJ-> varunendra: The ports are usually shared between controllers (USB2/USB3) using a multiplexer
<varunendra> TJ-, it is normal for USB3 ports to connect to USB2 hubs internally when the connected device is detected as USB 2. But switching between USB1/2 part was really messy.
<jhutchins> antar: Wouldn't it be the same way you update any other package?
<antar> jhutchins, Perhaps, could you remember me how do you update a package
<Guest1593> got error : http://pastebin.com/YFVbN1v7
<antar> sudo apt-get update blah ?
<trism> antar: apt-get install packagename; will also upgrade a package
<jhutchins> antar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will do all available packages.
<antar> D'oh, Unable to locate the package, i installed it using something i forgot
<varunendra> TJ-, its logic was - connect a port to EHCI when the connected device needs fast speed, but when too many devices were connected and it had to resort to UHCI, it just used to get stuck with that port assignments even across reboots. Then even a single device (USB 2) couldn't be detected if connected to that last port that was connected to UHCI the last time.
<TJ-> varunendra: The same applies there, the multiplexer plus the ohci and ehci drivers
<TJ-> varunendra: Buggy mobo :)
<varunendra> YeahRight, definitely :)
<jhutchins> Guest1593: We would need to know what repositories you have configured and what package you were trying to update and what packages generated the errors.  Just the fact that you got an error doesn't mean much.
<TJ-> right! off to try this custom boot 'floppy' USB!
<jhutchins> Guest1593: Also, please avoid pastebin.com.
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<varunendra> YeahRight, sorry, didn't mean to address you ;)
<antar> Got it, i installed using webupd8 repo
<joshua__> this sucks i can only play with ubuntu on a virtual machine
<antar> How can i update it
<Seveas> brasileiro: seems unlikely to me but you could try, it can't hurt.
<brasileiro> Seveas: ok, so reboot then...
<antar> ok, i got it
<ikonia> Seveas: all sorted ?
<HiddenDjinn> I think my site may be hacked
<ikonia> HiddenDjinn: how does this relate to ubuntu ?
<HiddenDjinn> On an ubuntu server
<ikonia> HiddenDjinn: how can the ubuntu support channel help you ?
<HiddenDjinn> ikonia: and if I'm in wrong channel, maybe direct me to the right one
<ikonia> HiddenDjinn: how can the ubuntu support channel help you ? what do you need from us ?
<jhutchins> antar: update updates the lists, upgrade upgrades the packages.
<Seveas> ikonia: well, roadrunner is gone so yes :)
<antar> jhutchins, Thank you
<brasileiro> Seveas: no luck =(
<petzup> how can i disable bluettoth on laptop? i dont want to have turned it on it drains battery... and i am really dont using it?
<HiddenDjinn> Well, firefox blocks attempts to access my site, calling it an attack site, referencing malware...not sure what to do about it
<ikonia> HiddenDjinn: what is your site ?
<felisfcatus> you ran sudo dd if=some.iso of=/dev/sda , damaging the first 200mb of the 100GB NTFS partition. Your / is untouched, so linux doesnt crash. How would you respond?
<HiddenDjinn> ikonia: nyrednek.blogdns.info
<daftykins> felisfcatus: are you asking what to do?
<jhutchins> felisfcatus: I would presume you want to repair the MBR so grub will boot.
<adi__> hi, does anyone know channel about computer networks?
<ikonia> HiddenDjinn: works in firefox just fine
<ikonia> adi__: ##networking
<daftykins> adi__: #networking
<felisfcatus> daftykins: myah, pretty much
<HiddenDjinn> ikonia: so the warning has been removed...ok
<Lihis> Does anyone use google Chrome in here?
<felisfcatus> jhutchins: ohkay. next? would you even bother trying to recover the NTFS partition?
<pietro10> Just wondering: if I run a .exe file on the comman dline as argv[0], it automatically opens in wine - what setting is causing htis to happen? Thanks.
<brasileiro> 1
<HiddenDjinn> ikonia: thanks
<DesesperatedUs3r> Hi, could anyone give me some tips to run testdisk in ubuntu, please? I really need it to save my computer
<Piridine> hello
<felisfcatus> hello
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: you could start by telling us what did you do
<DesesperatedUs3r> OK, thanks! It uses win7, but my HDD crashed and since that moment when I start up I only see this message:  "bootmgr not found"
<daftykins> so why don't you repair it with a Windows boot disc?
<Piridine> last month, i discovered how to configured my tv with AverMedia A16D in Ubuntu. XD
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: Insert a Windows CD and fix the broken boot environment.
<Seveas> DesesperatedUs3r: if the harddisk crashed, it's time to buy a new one and restore from backup.
<DesesperatedUs3r> I've tried to restore the computer and stopped it in the first second. Maybe too late. NTFS system dissapeared, and I'm trying to restore this with testdisk
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: testdisk does not help you at that point.
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: Ah, so you dont see any partitions anymore?
<petzup> how to update kernel?
<Seveas> petzup: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<federico_> Hi all. ubuntu one is not syncing for me since 4 days ago on any computer. Does any one have similar problems?
<Piridine> and now i am prepared to change to Ubuntu finally
<OerHeks> federico_, known issue > http://askubuntu.com/questions/423833/ubuntu-one-cant-connect
<DesesperatedUs3r> I see partitions. The one with contains (or contained) the OS, has only strange folders. The other partition (with games, movies and data) is working well
<petzup> ok what about if i want to get back old one?
<Giddeon> I have an application that I launch from the launcher.  I just installed a new version of the application, but every time I click the icon the old version gets opened.  How can I update the icon to launch the new app version?
<Seveas> petzup: Ubuntu keep old kernels installed until you remove them
<ikonia> Giddeon: how are you installing the new versions
<petzup> but this kernel will be now default,yes?
<pietro10> yes
<Seveas> petzup: correct. You can choose kernels when booting
<pietro10> speciifcally it becomes the first kernel in the GRUB boot list
<petzup> okey
<pietro10> if you press esc quickly on bootup you can choose an older kernel if something breaks
<Giddeon> ikonia: I downloaded a file from the app website, then navigated to the directory of the new application and ran ./rubymine.sh
<petzup> will try this now
<ikonia> Giddeon: ok, so that's why it's not chananging
<petzup> will this break my bumblebee? if i upgrade kernel?
<hoodedice> I'm trying to install Xubuntu via livedisk via Unetbootin from a parent Windows 8.1
<ikonia> Giddeon: the package manager knows nothing about this shell script, so can't update the launcher
<parapan> hi folks - I want to install 2 linux distributions inside a logical volume - first is ubuntu 12/04, second is kali ....question is ....for kali should I setup a separate swap and separate boot partition ?
<DesesperatedUs3r> bekks:  I see partitions. The one with contains (or contained) the OS, has only strange folders. The other partition (with games, movies and data) is working well
<ikonia> parapan: don't do that
<federico_> thanks OerHeks
<parapan> ikonia: I'm listening
<hoodedice> But on bootup into the Windows OS selection thingy, selecting Unetbootin restarts the PC
<ikonia> parapan: logical volumes will be controlled by one of the OS's that means the other won't see the volume group of the second OS
<hitsujiTMO> parapan: share the swap, not the boot
<Giddeon> ikonia: that's how the original application was installed as well. It created the icon  and when I started the application  I right clicked on the launcher and said "Lock to Launcher".  Is there some way I can update the link?
<ikonia> Giddeon: either a.) talk to the people who wrote it and ask how it should work - as it's not b.) do it manually
<Giddeon> ikonia: happy to do it manually.  Is there a directory somewhere that holds the launcher links?
<parapan> ikonia: grr so what's the solution "in english" ?
<hoodedice> Oh wait, I'm using unetbootin to HDD
<ikonia> parapan: ok - so the honest answer from my seat is "don't do it" - grub2 is not good at dual booting/managing updates to 2 OS's, that's my personal opinion
<loa> strange in last chrome update it start i see random freezes.
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: So do you have personal data  to be restored on the partition with the OS?
<ikonia> parapan: you can technically do it with seperate partitions - totally seperate and chainloading one grub2 installation from the second
<ikonia> parapan: however, this is a very poor solution in my personal view
<parapan> ikonia: so it would be better to have the second OS on a primary partition instead ?
<DesesperatedUs3r> bekks: Yes I do :( Thats why I want to restore data before I reinstall windows/restore default settings
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: So what are "strange folders" then?
<ikonia> parapan: doesn't matter if it's primary or logical, but logical volume, no
<parapan> ikonia: problem is I want to end up with 3 OS's one one drive . . .
<ikonia> parapan: but I advise you against this
<ikonia> parapan: use virtualization
<jhutchins> ikonia: WHat two OSs have you tried it with?
<ikonia> jhutchins: multiple ones
<xmetal> did i just see grub is not good at doing two partitions?
<xmetal> er "did i just read?"
<DesesperatedUs3r> bekks: If I enter C: right now with ubuntu i see a folder named "[(^_^)]" and another named "RMTemp"
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: if your ntfs patition isnt corrupted, you could just install windows on top of it. the old windows files would be moved to windows.old
<parapan> ikonia: don;t have so good PC ressources ...and I was using kali under virtual ....doesn't have all the features like the hard install. . .
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: And those two folders are the only ones you can see?
<DesesperatedUs3r> bekks: Yes
<ikonia> parapan: virtual/physical kali will not change the features
<jhutchins> parapan: A logical partition isn't really any different from a physical.
<jhutchins> parapan: I would re-use the swap partition though, there's no reason not to.
<DesesperatedUs3r> felisfcatus: I think NTFS is corrupted since I can't index any folder with ubuntu in the drive
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: Then testdisk will not help you much, since parts of the MFT of the NTFS were overwritten.
<parapan> ikonia: jhutchins I mean the virtual doesn't have support for all hardwares like the hard install . . .
<jhutchins> parapan: I've run both two different distributions and two releases of the same distribution without any trouble.
<ikonia> parapan: the hardware is virtual - so it will be fully supported
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: Better use a tools like photorec trying to recover file contents.
<jhutchins> parapan: It can be a little confusing keping track of which system is managing the MBR.
<xmetal> i have used grub/grub2 on a NUMBER of distros (dont want to get grief by listing them here) and never had an issue
<DesesperatedUs3r> bekks: Is there a possibility to restore files with photorec?
<xmetal> worst thing was some of my grub customizations (BG, font-family change) didn't "stick"
<bekks> DesesperatedUs3r: Thats why I suggested it.
<xmetal> i still haven't (successfully) gotten grub to boot iso's
<xmetal> (just to see if ii could do it)
<ikonia> grub2 will not manage 2 distributions well - the config files are in /etc on "1" distribution, so the other one can not update it, the only way to do it is to chainload the second grub - from the first, which is poor
<petzup> anyone use bumblebee?
<parapan> I know the second OS will mess with my first OS .....but how about the third one ???
<xmetal> i have never ever had to do that
<hitsujiTMO> xmetal: use chainload for cds
<petzup> on my pc it f... up hibernation
<ikonia> parapan: it will not mess with your OS at all - that is the whole problem
<ikonia> parapan: it cannot update the grub config
<hitsujiTMO> xmetal: oh, wait. .iso file?
<xmetal> the first grub is suppose to boot the other OS... not the grub on the other OS
<xmetal> yes yes ISO files
<jhutchins> parapan: Why do you think they will "mess with" each other?
<xmetal> say "universal Boot CD" or something like that
<DesesperatedUs3r> bekks: OK :) I needed a confirmation. So I'm the same trouble. How I can run photorec in ubuntu?
<ikonia> xmetal: no, it can't do that, as kernel updates from the second OS cannot update the grub config on the first OS - which controls grub on the MBR
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: since testdisk reveals nothing, just use photorec
<hitsujiTMO> xmetal: thats almost impossible to do
<parapan> jhutchins: cause I've done that before and kali installed the customized grub over the ubuntu's original one . . .
<jhutchins> parapan: Other than reading the boot partitions and adding them to the grub menu, the other installations are just random data partitions.
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: just run sudo photorec i think. It's installed with testdisk
<hitsujiTMO> xmetal: altho, you could prob dd it to a partition, then chanload that partition
<jhutchins> parapan: That's not the OS messing with the other OS - that's YOU choosing to install a different grub.
<whoever> hi all can someone assist me with installing youCompleteMe plugin  for vim, i have vundle installed but don't see how to add the youcompleteme bundle
<DesesperatedUs3r> felisfcatus: I couldn't install testdisk
<DesesperatedUs3r> felisfcatus: (and I'm running ubuntu from live CD, of course)
<jhutchins> parapan: YOU can go back and change that too by running grub-install from whatever install you want to manage the MBR>
<parapan> jhutchins: Ok, so the option will be not to install grub for kali ? then should I do the bootable flag to ON or OFF when installing kali ???
<jhutchins> parapan: The bootable flag is for DOS.
<xmetal> yeah i figured that out hitsujiTMO :P
<xmetal> just wanted to see if i could do it
<xmetal> there is something wrong with your grub then
<xmetal> "first  grub" doesn't boot "Second grub for second OS" ... grub boots (always has here) the OS's
<parapan> jhutchins: I don;t remember well but I don't think there is an option of not installing grub during kali install
<jhutchins> parapan: If the kali installtion doesn't allow you to skip grub, install it to the partition instead of the MBR, or install it and let it run the MBR.  Doesn't really matter.
<parapan> jhutchins: how come the first install ( ubuntu) will know to index the second install ? - kali ?
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: does that ubuntu has internet access? just run apt-get install testdisk
<ikonia> parapan: if you don't install grub when installing kali-linux - how do you expect to boot kali-linux
<xmetal> that may work ... was trying a "direct" iso file first
<parapan> ikonia: I don't - that's why I'm asking :D jhutchins???
<petzup> how to get on which kernel i am right now?
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: else, use http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jhutchins> parapan: Run update-grub.
<xmetal> i am in one distro that i just installed yesterday that installed grub ... i need to get back into my other distro and redo that grub
<DesesperatedUs3r> felisfcatus: Yes, it does have internet access. I tryied to do that and it returns: "E: Couldn't find packet testdisk"
<xmetal> you have kahi and ubuntu? .... you should easily be able (if you install Kahi second and DONT install it's grub) boot ubuntu and update Ubuntu's grub
<xmetal> it should see Kahi
<xmetal> <~~ wasn't paying attention to the question/conversation 100% ... sorry
<parapan> As I see, the working grub will be the one installed by the last distribution ....the last distrib will "see" the other installed distros and it will index them .....if I will revert to the first installed grub, than I will not be able to boot the other OS's . . .
<jhutchins> parapan: No.
<ikonia> forget "reverting"
<ikonia> what about when you update the kenrel in the second OS, the first OS (which controls grub) will not know about the update,
<xmetal> you can boot into the "first" (i am taking Ubuntu)
<xmetal> and UPDATE grub's configurations
<parapan> xmetal: that's what I'm asking ....I don't think I can "skip" the grub install on kali ...
<DesesperatedUs3r> felisfcatus: Is gparted better solution than photorec?
<xmetal> and 9 times out of 10 (at least for me) it will see the new OS
<xmetal> never had an issue with that here
<ikonia> xmetal: so what you are saying is, every time you update the second/third OS - boot into the first OS and manually update the grub config"
<jhutchins> parapan: If you allow the installer to install grub to the MBR, that grub will control the boot.  If you don't, then the original grub will still control it, but won't initially see the new install until you run update-grub.  When you do that _from_the_original_install_, it will detect the new bootable kernel and add that to the menu.
<xmetal> you will not be able to get into kali (why do i spell it "kahi" ?)  right away but as long as ubuntu boots, update grub's configurations and it should "detect" kali was installed
<xmetal> and update the menu accordingly
<ikonia> parapan: here are your options - a.) accept grub2 is a poor solution for dual booting b.) accept the manual work arounds needed ongoing to manage your dual boot system
<ikonia> parapan: personally - grub2 is unacceptable to me to do this, if you disagree, carry on
<jhutchins> ikonia: Do you recommend lilo instead?
<ikonia> xmetal: that is the worst way of managing a dual/tripple boot system ever,
<xmetal> you could boot into the "first grub OS" and update that or install the new OS's grub and then that should detct the first one
<xmetal> either way
<ikonia> jhutchins: I recommend "not doing it"
<jhutchins> ikonia: I think you are wrong.
<jhutchins> ikonia: Lots of people do this all the time.
<ikonia> jhutchins: or using virtualizations
<ikonia> I don't believe grub2 is an acceptable way of managing a dual boot system
<hitsujiTMO> parapan: or :     instal kalis grub bootstrap to a partition  + chainload that in grub in ubuntu.
<xmetal> i do it on many different PC's
<xmetal> grub 2 is easy
<xmetal> lol
<jhutchins> ikonia: In fact, it's how most maintainers and developers run multiple systems,
<ikonia> jhutchins: no, lots of people break it, few people do exactly what you are saying and are able to manage it
 * xmetal jhutchins 
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> sorry
<jhutchins> ikonia: Trust me, I've been at this for a while.  Multi-boot works just fine.
 * xmetal agree's with jhutchins 
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: loosely, it recover files based on their types. You'll prolly lose the folders hierarchy and you may not be able to recover everything
<parapan> ikonia: jhutchins xmetal OK, but the update grub will be done only once after installing the second/third OS or have to be done each time the kernel is updated on each OS ???
<ikonia> jhutchins: I'm aware of how it can work, but it doesn't work for the average user
<ki7rw> grrr, all my outgoing e-mail is being bounced by spamhaus - new filters in force - i guess i'll have to shut down my mailserver
<ikonia> jhutchins: havin to boot into the first OS to update the second/third OS config is just unacceptable
<xmetal> nonono
<xmetal> you boot into first OS ONCE and update grub
<xmetal> thats it
<jhutchins> ikonia: Judging by the traffic on freenode very few people have any problems with it.
<ikonia> xmetal: no, - you have to update it after each kernel update
<xmetal> "settings" (detecting Kali for example) will stick
<ikonia> xmetal: if you update the kernel in the second OS it CANNOT update the grub menu controlled by the first, you need to boot into the first to update it again
<xmetal> "update-grub" is the command i think
<DesesperatedUs3r> felisfcatus: OK i try. I dont need Ubuntu tu run it, right? I just restart and boot from usb
<ikonia> xmetal: sounds like you don't really understand it
<jhutchins> xmetal: Right, update-grub.
<ikonia> but in the FIRST os ,
<coreire> Whats the easiest way to copy a ubuntu install from a hard drive to a usb flash drive? Is it possible to do it from a system while the os is running?
<ikonia> so you have to do this each time the second/third OS does a kernel update, boot into the first update nad rebuild the grub config
<jhutchins> Think of how many people have run Windows and Linux on the same systme for years.
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: if you install the grub for kali to a 1mb partition, you can chainload that in ubuntus grub, so you don't need to keep it up to date
<ikonia> jhutchins: windows/linux is a different dual boot setup - that works fine
<xmetal> i am one of them, jhutchins
<xmetal> :)
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: yes, I also said that is the only way to do it, chainload
<xmetal> many many different distros
<xmetal> and grub works fine on all of them
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: ahh yeah sorry, cool
<xmetal> that i have tried
<ikonia> xmetal: sounds like you dont understand it
<jhutchins> xmetal: I never did that much.  I had dedicated linux boxes, then I ditched windows completely about ten years ago.
<xmetal> good idea, jhutchins
<xmetal> lol
<jhutchins> ikonia: I would say the person who doesn't know how to make it work is the person who doesn't understand it.
<xmetal> lol @ i am senching this is going nowhere
<parapan> ikonia: jhutchins xmetal > just to make this COMPLETE confusing for everyone I must inform you that my 3rd OS will be W7 =))
<xmetal> resorting to that
<ikonia> jhutchins: who is that ?
<ikonia> parapan: the windows dual boot is not a problem, it's just multiple linux distributions
<xmetal> no problem, pa... i have a triple boot here
<xmetal> :)
<xmetal> win7 being one of them
<felisfcatus> coreire: no
<felisfcatus> coreire: you;ll need 2 usbs
<morsnowski> cookie for who finds the mistake first sudo dd if=/Users/morsnowski/Downloads/raspbmc-2013-12-23.img of=/etc/rdisk1 bs=1m
<jhutchins> parapan: afik you will have to re-install grub after you install windows.  It does NOT respect other operating systems.
<Guest30335> xmetal, windows will not be a problem; dual boot with two different linux versions will be (or you use chaned grubs as ikonia suggested)
<xmetal> really if you pdate the kernel on "OS 2" (second linux) ... and want to use grub from the first OS... going into the first OS and running "update-grub" is easy
<coreire> felisfcatus: Boot something like clonezilla off the 2nd usb?
<morsnowski> it is my experience that installing windows first and ubuntu second is the cleaner way
 * xmetal sighs 
<ikonia> xmetal: it is not an acceptable way of managing a system - to control the second OS from the fist.
<felisfcatus> coreire: boot the stuff you want to install
<xmetal> so you want a grub for each OS
<xmetal> grub boots to grub to grub
<xmetal> hmm
<xmetal> not even sure if that's possible, lol
<jhutchins> ikonia: You are wrong.  You may prefer not to do it that way, but it is perfectly acceptable and supported by most distribution support channels.
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: like i said you could install testdisk on your ubuntu if you dont want to download another os
<ikonia> chainloading while not great, at least will not require constant maintenance
<ikonia> jhutchins: as I've said approx 5 times - this is my personal opinion
<coreire> felisfcatus: I want to move my currently working ubuntu install from my hard drive to a usb stick though. Can I do that?
<xmetal> i would get "Super Grub CD" (or i think there is a similar tool on the same site)
<Guest30335> ikonia, second that
<xmetal> that fixes grub if you install Linux Last
<xmetal> oops
<ikonia> super grub cd has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> as it's just grub
<parapan> ikonia: what you're right about is that I'm an bit of -"average" user .....but I'm pretty sure I'll damage the MBR ....and the grub ...first time I've fixed with a direct tool ....boot-repair-disk
<xmetal> good god
<xmetal> i smell a troll
<jhutchins> parapan: Actually, you won't.
<ikonia> parapan: I don't see any reason why you would cause any damage that could not be repaired
<felisfcatus> coreire: i'd just do a fresh reinstall
<xmetal> anyway, i would get SuperGrubCD (again there is another simiiar tool on the same site) that fixes grub if you install WINDOWS last
<jhutchins> parapan: It's up to you.  ikonia will support chainloading if/when you can find him, there are several of us who will support multiple installtions.
<parapan> jhutchins: I was almost sure ....that will probably fix the first install boot and I'll loose the other os's
<felisfcatus> coreire: you might be missing stuff that is required to boot from usb
<jhutchins> parapan: I prefer the simpler solution.  Making it more complex provides more opportunity to break.
<xmetal> run that once and you can get bgack into linux
<xmetal> :)
<jhutchins> parapan: Several of us have told you that we've done this and that doesn't happen.
<xmetal> i agree with jh
<DesesperatedUs3r> felisfcatus: When I try to install testdisk in ubuntu it returns: "E: Couldn't find packet testdisk"
<bsdbyte> Hello, im looking for a rails developer, who loves server configuration, programming etc. The pay is good. But must be able to work fulltime.
<xmetal> grub booting to a second grub ... thats silly IMHO
<morsnowski> xmetal: yes about as dense as it gets
<ikonia> bsdbyte: please don't advertise in ubuntu channels
<coreire> felisfcatus: Ok, thanks.
<xmetal> i think one person in here in confusing everyone, lol ... i agree with most of what jh has said
<jhutchins> Did you know you can get the NTLOADER to chainload grub, so that it becomes the primary bootmanager?
<bsdbyte> ikonia, sure
<ikonia> thanks
<xmetal> then your are in a grub2 to grub2 booting loop
<xmetal> lol
<ikonia> xmetal: no-one said a loop
<ikonia> xmetal: please don't make things up
<parapan> jhutchins: Ok, but let's go back to my original problem ......I want kali installed into a 50GB ext 4 partition ......shold I do /boot /swap and / on that 50 Gb partition ?
<xmetal> god i need to get hexchat to get the ignore feature
<xmetal> troll
<ikonia> xmetal: chainloading is a fully supported and long term option of grub and grub2 - so don't try to be-little people
<jhutchins> parapan: Not swap.
<jhutchins> parapan: I prefer a single partition + swap.
<suore> i have problem with chromium, cannot typing comnn ets ay youtuibe - after click at commnet windos i got auto turn on and off a window xD
<jhutchins> parapan: swap should be a seperate partition, but both ubuntu and kali can share it.
<parapan> jhutchins: when choosing all OS into one partition kali requested the /swap to be setup ....how can I share the ubuntu /swap ?
<jhutchins> parapan: /boot does not need to be a partition, although it can be.
<jhutchins> parapan: Yes, share the swap.
<ram_> hai
<Guest30335> parapan, /boot on their own partitions, /swap can share the partition since never the two OS will be up at the same time
<parapan> jhutchins: OK how can I share that /swap ??
<Guest30335> parapan, just select the same partition on the installation process
<jhutchins> parapan: You just point both installs to the same partition for swap.
<ram_> which is best for downloader
<jhutchins> parapan: As a matter of fact, if you have a swap partition, most distributions will detect and use it, so you'd end up using both swaps if you created a second one.
<jhutchins> parapan: You do need to do manual partition setup.
<jhutchins> Guest30335: There is no reason for the average user to have a seperate /boot.  A single OS partition has a lot of advantages for new users.
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: you sure the ubuntu live disk is connected to the internet?
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: do a sudo apt-get update first
<Guest30335> jhutchins, uh, my bad. I meant that every OS installation needs to have their own /boot partition; that cannot be shared
<jhutchins> Guest30335: Well, their own /boot folder/tree, right.  Can be a part of /.
<Guest30335> jhutchins: I reckon too that there is no need to have a separete boot partition, though
<Guest30335> jhutchins: yup, understood
<parapan> jhutchins: Guest30335 > so I need manual ,..correct . . . but still don't get-it ....I tell kali to set /swap ....on the /swap of ubuntu ......sda5 for example ....that will not overwrite something from ubuntu OS ?
<ram_> help me to choose downloader for ubuntu
<Beldar> DesesperatedUs3r, You will need to turn off the cd and use the main repos, run this command and untick the cd and then run a update then the install. software-properties-gtk
<jhutchins> parapan: Swap gets overwritten on every boot anyway, doesn't matter.
<DesesperatedUs3r> feliscatus: yes im sure. I can navigate. I tryied apt-get update but it doesn't work (many packages were not downloaded - 404). I think the version of ubuntu im using in this cd is too old
<shaun___> ram_: what are you looking to do?
<parapan> k jhutchins : - next question ....how can I update the grub after the kernel was changed into second OS ?
<Guest30335> parapan: you choose /sda5 for swap on both installations. And then you use lets say sda3 for the "/" on one installation and sda4 on the "/" of the other installation. Not difficult, I promise
<shaun___> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jhutchins> parapan: If you do not choose to install grub to the MBR - to /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda6 - then the original grub will still be in control.
<felisfcatus> DesesperatedUs3r: just try gparted live then
<parapan> Guest30335: I've figured this one thanks >
<Guest30335> parapan: jhutchins this is it. when you run "aptitude safe-upgrade" automatically will update its own GRUB, you don't have to worry about that
<jhutchins> parapan: If kali does install to the MBR, it should still let you boot to ubuntu.  You can either just live with that, or boot to ubuntu, grub-install /dev/sda, update-grub, and ubuntu will be in charge again.
<parapan> jhutchins: and if I cannot avoid installing the grub of kali ?
<jhutchins> Guest30335: upgrades only update grub if they install a new kernel.
<Guest30335> parapan: thats the advantage of have a chained grubs... eachone is updated independently from their respective OSs
<Guest30335> jhutchins: yeah, thats what parapan whas asking
<jhutchins> parapan: The second example I gave.  Let kali control it or re-install from ubuntu.
<Guest30335> jhutchins: parapan have to go. parapan good luck with your setup. Please backup everything you don't wanna loose before start ;)
<jhutchins> parapan: You're going to end up reinstalling grub after you install windows anyway, just pick which install you do it from.
<parapan> Guest38215: ok thanks
<parapan> jhutchins: k, but after reverting to ubuntu's grub I stiil have to manually update the grub of each OS with aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<jhutchins> ikonia: I guess my main objection to chainloading is that there's no automated way to set it up that way, so it ends up being more complex for a new user to do.
<ikonia> jhutchins: it's a very good point to raise
<jhutchins> parapan: No, you only need to do update-grub on whatever system last installed grub.
<parapan> jhutchins: and that will take care of all other OS's ? sounds too simple
<jhutchins> ikonia: Once they understand bootloading better, they can always switch to that if they find the default inconvenient.
<Goobsly> Testing.
<ikonia> parapan: one OS controls grub, every time you make a change to the other OS's you need to update the config from the controlling OS
<jhutchins> parapan: Each OS takes care of it's own internal setup.  You point grub to the root and the kernel and that OS takes it from there.
<parapan> ikonia: that was my understanding also
<jhutchins> parapan: Actually, it's usually root, initramfs, and kernel in the grub config.
<parapan> jhutchins: but the grub config file will have the setup of all other OS's correct /
<ki7rw> why isn't the latest version of virtualbox in the repositories?
<Phosphorescent> Yo
<jhutchins> parapan: Yep.
<Phosphorescent> New here
<Phosphorescent> Wut's the topic??
<ikonia> parapan: type /topic
<Phosphorescent>  anyone acceptin the 'yo'?
<parapan> type /topic
<ikonia> Phosphorescent: channels not really a chat channel (try #defocus for that) this channel talks about ubuntu only
<ikonia> Phosphorescent: the links in the topic will provide more detail
<parapan> insufficinet arguments for command ?
<brasileiro> anybody knows how can I update my BIOS using Ubuntu? I have a Dell Inspiron 17R SE and tried the firmwaretoll --update without luck...
<cow5843> When Ubuntu 14.04 releases, will I be able to upgrade my 14.04 to final?
<Beldar> brasileiro, Some bios updates have a bootable iso you can put on a cd/usb, have you looked for this?
<cow5843> without resinstalling
<yeats> cow5843: yes - it will happen via normal updates
<cow5843> yeats: thanks
<brasileiro> Beldar: all that i found on dell's website is a windows exec...
<Beldar> !14.04 | cow5843 for future trusty issues
<ubottu> cow5843 for future trusty issues: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> brasileiro, So what is the motivation to do this update?
<brasileiro> Beldar: i'm having trouble mounting an external hdd and this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1154739 ended because the guy had an outdated bios..
<brasileiro> Beldar: i'm having the same problem described and can't figure out what to do...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154739 in linux (Ubuntu) "0421:026a [Gigabyte Z77-DS3H] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep eab59c8c" [Medium,Expired]
<Beldar> brasileiro, I did find this dell ubuntu bios wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS
<matt444> My computer keeps wanting to connect to the router with an IP address that is reserved to another computer. If I try to reserve a different IP for it in the router it won't conect
<brasileiro> Beldar: yeap, I saw that, but keeping in mind that updating the bios is kinda dangerous I was wondering if anybody could second that information...
<jhutchins> cow5843: Generally most of the Debian derived distributions like Ubuntu will support upgrading to the next release, while RedHat distributions including Mandriva and Suse will not.
<jhutchins> brasileiro: I would stick to BIOS updates that come from the manufacturer - from Dell in this case.
<felisfcatus> ^
<felisfcatus> matt444: reserver an ip that is outside the dhcp range
<parapan> jhutchins: ikonia -thanks for support -i saved the conversation and i'll come back if needed ....
<brasileiro> jhutchins: so the solution is to install windows an update from the exec that dell is showing at the website?
<felisfcatus> brasileiro: you could brick your pc if not done correctly. like perma brick unles you're good with reflashing bios chips.
<felisfcatus> brasileiro: so i recommend stick to th recommended way of reflashing the bios, or not update at all unless it's necessary
<jhutchins> brasileiro: If Dell has a BIOS update it's a good idea to install it.  Dell usually supplies instructions on how to do so, and these days it's possible from Linux.
<OerHeks> matt444, sounds like that ip is reserved by the MAC adress, clone that mac adress and you'll be fine
<Beldar> brasileiro, So how are you mounting the external, and is it in fstab as well?
<jhutchins> felisfcatus: It really depends on the hardware.  In the early 2000s it was almost always necessary to update the BIOS on IBM Thinkpads when you got them.
<brasileiro> jhutchins: the only way i found is throught windows http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriverDetails/Product/inspiron-17r-se-7720?driverId=FJY72&osCode=BIOSA&fileId=3290558924&languageCode=EN&categoryId=BI
<ubuntuuserhappy> I've had a couple of security breaches recently,  both originating from the "ubuntu" user on the system.  The second was simply someone logging in, first try with the ubuntu user via ssh, the thing im wondering is, is there any reason for the ubuntu user to have a shell at all? Also,
<jhutchins> brasileiro: Follow Dell's instructions and you should be fine.  If not, you can turn to Dell for support.
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: ubuntu user doesn't exist on an install
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: that's only on livemedia
<brasileiro> Beldar: nop, it only appears at lsusb, and dmesg returns the same thing as the bug thread
<ubuntuuserhappy> there were no services running with the ubuntu user, so that couldn't have been the source of the hack
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: ubuntu user doesn't exist on an install
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: that's only on livemedia
<hikmat> ubuntu not taking ks parameter in boot prompt
<brasileiro> jhutchins: ok, i'm gonna install windows then...
<Beldar> brasileiro, So how are you mounting the external, and is it in fstab as well? I'm just wondering if there is an error in this scenario.
<Beldar> brasileiro, This a ntfs partitioned external?
<brasileiro> Beldar: i can't mount it.. it doesn't show up in fstab, only in lsusb... fdisk -l returns nothing related to it... yes, it's ntfs
<jhutchins> brasileiro: Dell usually has a bootable image you can use to flash the BIOS - then again, I deal mostly with Dell Servers.
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: its getting installed with some package that my lxc-install script is installing
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: which package is providing that package
<brasileiro> jhutchins: thanks! i'll keep looking for this bootable option..
 * jhutchins thinks he's missing part of the thread.
<ikonia> that script sorry
<Beldar> brasileiro, Could be as simple as the external needing a chkdsk, I would do that, but yes use windows to install the bios from dell.
<DaveVE3> jhutchins,  are you in canada?
<hitsujiTMO> brasileiro: does it show ip in lsblk?
<jhutchins> DaveVE3: Nope, next country South.
<DaveVE3> OK... thanks
<brasileiro> Beldar: hitsujiTMO nop... only sda
<shift_tim> Is there a way to find all files in a directory which end in a six-character extension?
<shift_tim> Example: I want to find file.aaaaaa and file.a4Diiq, but not file.txt or file.12345
<brasileiro> Beldar: it's working fine at another machine that runs on windows
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: lxc, the lxc install script is what sets up the guests, it only installs some very basic packages, like npt,iptables,dnsutils,etc
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: what package provides that script
<DaveVE3> ls -lR *abcdef
<Beldar> brasileiro, That is windows linux can be finicky with file systems.
<jhutchins> shift_tim: find /path -name "*1234"
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: its a script modified from the lxc package, are you familiar with lxc?
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: what package provides that script
<jhutchins> shift_tim: Oh, -name "*.??????"
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: that is the actual package name
<hitsujiTMO> brasileiro: whats the output of: ls /sys/block
<DaveVE3> ls -l |grep abcdef
<Beldar> brasileiro, If you have access to another windows I would chkdsk /r that external, or just run the right click on iot in computer that is a chkdsk basically in windows.
<brasileiro> Beldar: but doesn't it need to appear at fstab for me to run fsck on it?
<Beldar> brasileiro, you do not run a fsck on a ntfs, I said chkdsk
<brasileiro> hitsujiTMO: sdb is there
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: are you familiar with lxc?
<Beldar> brasileiro, fsck is linux chkdsk is windows
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: yes, but that isn't the question, I'm asking you "what is the name of the package that provides that script"
<OerHeks> ubuntuuserhappy, "The default template does a bare bones Ubuntu 10.4 install, creates a user “ubuntu” .... < http://derek.simkowiak.net/lxc-ubuntu-x/
<brasileiro> Beldar: i'll try that, but giving that there's a bug related to it, I don't think that's all
<jhutchins> There are disk check tools for ntfs in linux, but it's preferred to do it from Windows if possible.
<hitsujiTMO> brasileiro: whats the output of: ls -ld /sys/block/sdb/sdb1
<jhutchins> fsck.ntfs is available, as are ntfscheck and checkntfs.
<OerHeks> ubuntuuserhappy, so obvious, that user is a nice user
<hikmat> Hello there
<jhutchins> Not sure which if any are in Ubuntu.
<Beldar> brasileiro, One bug is not a cause and effect empirically with the variables that are still present.
<hikmat> any one for help
<DaveVE3> hey hikmat
<brasileiro> hitsujiTMO: ls: cannot access /sys/block/sdb/sdb1: No such file or directory
<jhutchins> !ask | hikmat
<DaveVE3> hikmat,  wacha need
<ubottu> hikmat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntuuserhappy> oerheks: yes, I'm wondering why im getting hacked through that user, this current time it looked like they just knew the password, no failed log in attempts, not services running as ubuntu
<jhutchins> ubuntuuserhappy: Did you set the password for that user?
<que1> Hey guys I want to know what is the appropriate way to keep the icons for my recently compiled application, in /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons/hicolor? I've seen there are some in /usr/share/pixmaps with different sizes. Is this recommended?
<felisfcatus> !patience | felisfcatus
<ubottu> felisfcatus, please see my private message
<brasileiro> Beldar: doing the check
<jhutchins> felisfcatus: You can also /msg ubottu <factoid> for a private reply.
<hikmat> Ubuntu is not taking kickstart parameter  at boot prompt from web
<hitsujiTMO> brasileiro: with that it sounds like there is no partition table on the device. (hence why it doesn't show up in fdisk). you most likely have written the filesystem directly to the disk
<ubuntuuserhappy> jhutchins: no i did not
<jhutchins> ubuntuuserhappy: You should probably re-do the install and set it.
<ikonia> the ubuntu users default password is normally ubuntu
<jhutchins> ubuntuuserhappy: That or reinstall and lock the account with passwd -l ubuntu
<ikonia> hence why I want to know what package is installing that script
<ubuntuuserhappy> jhutchins: yes, that is the plan, but I would still like to know how it happened in the first place
<brasileiro> hitsujiTMO: actually the disk is kinda differente, it's an Iomega ScreenPlay, but this http://linuxhcl.com/browse/product?id=6977 says it works under linux
<brasileiro> hitsujiTMO: basically the Iomega ScreenPlay acts like an external hdd + video player all in once
<butterman___> hallo
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu does not use kickstart, it uses preseed, and I don't know what you mean by a "boot prompt from web" - that doesn't make sense.
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: Sorry.
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu does not use kickstart, it uses preseed, and I don't know what you mean by a "boot prompt from web" - that doesn't make sense.
<butterman___> what?
<OerHeks> ubuntuuserhappy, if that script did not prompt for setting a password, password would be empty
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: why the hell would that be set with a default password like that, and that script for the hundredth time is derived from the stock scripts that come with lxc
<jhutchins> hikmat: ubuntu does not use kickstart, it uses preseed, and I don't know what you mean by a "boot prompt from web" - that doesn't make sense.
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: :)
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: Too many different keyboards.
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: what is the package name - for the 100th time
<ubuntuuserhappy> oerheks: should be, but isn't, ikonia is telling me the default password is ubuntu for ubuntu user???
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: LXC
<ikonia> !info lxc
<suppybot> Announcement from my owner (harris): #coding-n00bs hello
<ubottu> lxc (source: lxc): Linux Containers userspace tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0~alpha1-0ubuntu14.1 (saucy), package size 132 kB, installed size 549 kB
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: pxe setups typically use kickstart tho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<basketball> ~ part #ubuntu
<basketball> sorry about suppybot ikonia
<ikonia> basketball: no problem, thank you
<OerHeks> ikonia he used this  "The default template does a bare bones Ubuntu 10.4 install, creates a user “ubuntu” .... < http://derek.simkowiak.net/lxc-ubuntu-x/
<hikmat> Jhutchins: I mean when we pass parameter to kernel just by pressing F6 at boot prompt like Boot Options ks=http://example.com/ks.cfg
<eng1ne> k
<basketball> ikonia,  were you going to kick or ban it
<ikonia> basketball: ban it until I spoke to the owner, but as you spoke up, nothing
<ikonia> !info lxc
<ubottu> lxc (source: lxc): Linux Containers userspace tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0~alpha1-0ubuntu14.1 (saucy), package size 132 kB, installed size 549 kB
<basketball> ikonia,  we have the same ip so if you banned you would ban me
<conall> Hi, Im getting a dell latitude e5430. Ubuntu provides a 12.04 image for it http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/   However some of the specs are different (ie. i7 processor instead of i5). Will this image still work?
<ikonia> basketball: good job I didn't then
<ikonia> OerHeks: if thats still the case for the saucy packages, maybe worth looking into a bug report then
<Beldar> conall, I would use the 12.04.4 image.
<jhutchins> Ok, kickstart is supported in Ubuntu.  Didn't know that.
<jhutchins> hikmat: That's usually a network problem for us.
<ubuntuuserhappy> oerkecks: thanks, i guess I'll just have to add a line to the script remove log in privilages for the ubuntu user
<conall> Beldar: do you mean the standard image?
<OerHeks> ikonia, that url gives a selfmade script from github AFAIK, not official
<jhutchins> hikmat: Have you verified that the ks file is accessible from the subnet you're using?
<Beldar> conall, Yes, so your concern is will ubuntu run on this computer?
<ikonia> OerHeks: thats interesting, so an official package is pushing out that shell script ?
<DaveVE3> ubuntuuserhappy, just take the hash out of the /etc/shadow file
<hikmat> Jhutchins: yes it's accessible.
<DaveVE3> then it can't be logged into
<hitsujiTMO> conall: the link is to the standard 12.04.2 iso. you'be be better off trying the 12.04.4 iso. especially with the newer hardware
<conall> Beldar: Thanks for the reply btw. I'm fairly sure it will, but im just wondering which image would be better to use
<DQSII> so i had a question when it comes time to upgrade to 14.04 am i gonna have to remove gnome 2 fallback agian cause i dont like that i just use unity and compiz and xfce and kwin
<jhutchins> conall: Linux is generally good at adapting to any Intey-type hardware.  Occasionally there are problems with network cards or advanced video, but they can be worked out.
<ubuntuuserhappy> daveVE3: yeah that might be the best way to go about it
<DaveVE3> then any programs that need that user id will still work
<OerHeks> ikonia reversing that odd user ubuntu, google came up with that script, so it needs some working i guess
<Beldar> conall, Understandable, if it were me I would make sure to clone what is there, and if it's windows have a recovery disc made.
<ikonia> OerHeks: I think you need to know if the official ubuntu package is giving that script or not
<ikonia> otherwise it's just a pointless relationship to try to create
<jhutchins> hikmat: In that case you might be able to figure out what the problem is by checking alt-F2 through Alt-F4 or using a live CD.  It's probably not setting up the NIC correctly.
<OerHeks> no it does not, or i must be confused
<ikonia> OerHeks: ok - so why are you mentioning that script in relation to ubuntuuserhappy's problem
<conall> hitsujiTMO , jhutchins, Beldar: thanks for the reply guys, I suppose ill stick with the standard package then. Thanks
<jhutchins> hikmat: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<hikmat> jhutchins: network is fine because if I put preseed.cfg file in place of ks.cfg in my local server then it's working..
<OerHeks> ikonia i mentioned it to him,and he confirmed
<hikmat> actually I have installed ubuntu in fully automated mode using preseed file but I want perform some extra task like setting up ssh file in home folder
<jhutchins> hikmat: Does preseed let you run post scripts?
<jhutchins> hikmat: You have not given any details on how it fails.
<que1> Hey guys I want to know what is the appropriate way to keep the icons for my recently compiled application, in /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons/hicolor? I've seen there are some in /usr/share/pixmaps with different sizes. Is this recommended?
<basketball> how do i view only what i have said and what people have said to me
<hikmat> Jhutchins: when I pass kickstart file it continues to install but does not perform any task that I had specified in ks file
<hikmat> jhutchins: That link has conflicting statement: The method supported by Anaconda of adding a plain "ks" boot parameter to work out the location of the Kickstart file from a DHCP response is not yet supported by the Ubuntu installer.
<hikmat> What does that mean? ubuntu doesn't support ks parameter
<jhutchins> hikmat: I would think it means it can't get the kickstart file location from DHCP.
<jhutchins> hikmat: so you can't just tell it "ks", it has to be "ks=http://path.to.server/file"
<hitsujiTMO> hikmat: what docs are you following? i think most have best luck with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<OerHeks> basketball, search your chatlog for your name, or ctrl + F in xchat to search
<jhutchins> hikmat: Also, if you're using a hostname, you might not have DNS at that point - try the  IP.
<hikmat> jhutchins: I am using IP
<Blanco_> re
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Any way to do that with irssi?
<hitsujiTMO> hikmat: is your network up at that point?
<hikmat> yes
<jhutchins> hikmat: Well, again, alternate consoles and maybe the installer log.
<bekks> jhutchins: irssi can save logs, which are searchable using command line tools.
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: the lxc-guest-setup script just calls lcx-create with some network and packages to install.  its one of the packages or more likely the lxc-create program that create the ubuntu user
<hikmat> I am using following commands at boot prompt>> auto url=http://$IP:8082 locale=en_US keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us console-setup/ask_detect=false hostname=vagrant-ubuntu domain=vagrant-ubuntu initrd=/install/initrd.gz ks=http://${IP}:8081"
<hikmat> #sh ./htt
<hikmat> $IP=192.168.1.4
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: this is a concern IF if it putting the ubuntu user with default ubuntu password in pace from a script supplied by an official ubuntu package
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: yep
<OerHeks> jhutchins, logging is not activated standard http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c7
<hitsujiTMO> hikmat: i hope you're not using actual vars and that was there for obfuscation
<jhutchins> hikmat: I don't see a ks command in there.
<jhutchins> hikmat: I mean filename.
<jhutchins> hikmat: I believe you need the filename, not just the address of the server.
<coventry> I updated a 13.04 machine, and can't get past the encryption key challenge during boot.  I can mount the encrypted drive from a rescue disc by following the cryptsetup instructions "tact" gives in this URL.  How can I diagnose what's failing during boot?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681&s=5adf91c296adb0844fdc1ddeb6c7d9ad&p=5448385#post5448385
<jhutchins> hikmat: That's because it can be <anything>.ks
<jhutchins> or .cfg
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: can you pastebin the output of: lspci -k
<hikmat> jhutchins: I just provided the IP. actually I am installing Ubuntu in Virtualbox. I have run to netcat server with each providing preseed and ks respectively at 8081 and 8082.
<hikmat> two
<CaBa> hi
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: Sorry, will have to ask agoin later.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<hikmat> preseeding is working with that way
<hikmat> but why not ks
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: there's a bug with initramfs that could be the cause of the problem
<CaBa> how can i disable, system wide, that users can mount other filesystem on internal hard drives? users should still be able to mount usb storage and optical media though
<hikmat> I just checked whether ks is coming or not just by typing nc 192.168.1.4:8082 in my host ..it's supplying content of ks.cfg
<hikmat> *:
<OerHeks> coventry, does your (usb)keyboard not work to give the encryptionkey ?
<ubuntuuserhappy> iconia: ive confermed.  Running lxc-create -t ubuntu (the lxc package provided template) creates the ubuntu user with password ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: log a bug - mark it as a security bug
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: unless the goal is that you are meant to change the password/delete the user upon login
<ubuntuuserhappy> iconia: it warns you when you when you install it, but it get lost when installed with the common scripts, either way, dumb, where do i report  it as a bug?
<ikonia> !bugs | ubuntuuserhappy
<ubottu> ubuntuuserhappy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mortrca> My /etc/resolv.conf file has three nameserver entries. I thought having three in there meant that each nameserver would be queried until a match is found, but only the first entry in the list is queried.
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: it looks like its supposed to be something like that
<mortrca> How can I get queries to fall back on another server when the first one on the list fails?
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: maybe worth checking the documentation then, as it could be uer error
<ikonia> user
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: no matter what, its a terrible idea to create a default user/password on what is almost always going to be a server install
<hitsujiTMO> mortrca: afaik its so that if it cannot access the first server it will try the second. not that if it cannot find
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: not really, you need a default user/password to login, if you've not read the docs, it's user error, if it's not documented, then it's a bug
<mortrca> hitsujiTMO: Okay, I guess that makes sense
<hitsujiTMO> mortrca: theres no reason why the primary, secondary, or tertiary dns's should differ
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: its a bad idea no matter what, there are other ways to accomplish that, prompting the user, or requiring and install parameter to create username/password
<ubuntuuserhappy> ikonia: its common enough that bots are searching for ubuntu servers with the ubuntu/ubuntu user/pass combination to root kit them
<ikonia> ubuntuuserhappy: sure there are better ways, if you want to log it, log it
<jhutchins> ubuntuuserhappy: Without knowing more about the situation I would agree with you, but I'd be a bit surprised if that were really the default.
<giannis> HI
<giannis> HI
<jhutchins> ubuntuuserhappy: Here's what I would do:  Do a fresh install and verify that this is in fact the default.  If it is, file a bugreport.
<jhutchins> ubuntuuserhappy: If you find that it's a response you missed, it's still a hazard and you could report it.
<AmbiguousOutlier> What is telepathy it is consuming 100% of one of my cores
<ubuntuuserhappy> jhutchins: yeah, i think im going to do that, its very poorly documented in general, and I'm betting most people are like me and use the popular install scripts where the warning just gets lost
<ubuntuuserhappy> jhutchins: yeah i did a fresh install with just the ubuntu installed program, its lxc-create with the ubuntu template that does it
<asaranda> any idea beacus i can0t reach the host with the sock 5 enabled?
<AmbiguousOutlier> is it safe to sudo apt-get remove telepathy
<bekks> AmbiguousOutlier: If you want to uninstall telepathy, then yes.
<AmbiguousOutlier> bekks
<bekks> AmbiguousOutlier: Look out for other applications that might be uninstalled prior pressing "y".
<AmbiguousOutlier> bekks: well it's consuming all my resources
<jhutchins> ubuntuuserhappy: Ah, that makes better sense.  VMs tend to be more isolated from the 'net.
<ubuntuuserhappy> jhutchins: well some vms, but I really doubt lxc vms are, i would bet servers is the primary use of them
<AmbiguousOutlier> what's telepathy got to do with irc?
<hikmat> plain ks parameter is not supported at Ubuntu boot prompt. Am I wrong?
<ikonia> what parameter ?
<quants> hi guys, im having trouble loading 12.04 lts onto my netbook. its currently running windows 7 starter
<Beldar> Hi my computer does not boot, I have done no research, pleeeeeeeze help me. lol
<Beldar> just a joke
<ikonia> it's not very funny or helpful, so please don't
<Beldar> just a representation of what we see by the minute here is all, I will not go any further.
<michaelnorman> Ok, so.......
<michaelnorman> Broken pipe, could not write
<michaelnorman> usb as hdd
<michaelnorman> opinions?
<michaelnorman> I'll get the actual error
<hitsujiTMO> !details | michaelnorman
<ubottu> michaelnorman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<michaelnorman> new at irc, sry
<michaelnorman> rats, anyway
<Beldar> michaelnorman, we all start somewhere some details and context help.
<michaelnorman> I am running Ubuntu (started with installing minimal install 30Mb iso, then installed ONLY ssh, apache minecraft server
<michaelnorman> 13.04
<michaelnorman> anyway
<hitsujiTMO> 13.04 isn't supported anymore. you need to upgrade.    where exactly are you seeing that message?
<michaelnorman> Built the server out of a zombified laptop, core duo with one Gb Ram
<michaelnorman> oh hi
<michaelnorman> I am seeing it in application apachetop
<michaelnorman> how is 12.04 supportecd and 13.04 not5?
<michaelnorman> running in RL 3
<SwedeMike> michaelnorman: becuae 12.04 is a LTS (Long Term Support)
<felisfcatus> michaelnorman: 12.04 is LTS release
<hitsujiTMO> 12.04 is LTS (long term support) 13.04 only had 9 months support
<SwedeMike> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<michaelnorman> oh
<quants> Guys, im having trouble loading 12.04 lts onto my netbook. its currently running windows 7 starter. ive made a USB copy but i doesn't seem to want to load. ?? Sorry Im a newb.
<felisfcatus> dammit, i really need to leanrn how those bot works
<michaelnorman> quants; acer netbook?
<Beldar> quants, THe usb does not boot?
<jhutchins> felisfcatus: How did you make the USB?  Did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<felisfcatus> jhutchins: uh, wrong person mate
<jhutchins> felisfcatus: Sorry.
<michaelnorman> a story about my acer netbook; ctl + Alt + Delete exactly 3 times for usb to show up in boot menu
<jhutchins> quants: How did you make the USB?  Did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<jhutchins> felisfcatus: /msg ubottu <factoid>
<quants> michaelnorman  Beldar its a packard bell, details to follow, i cant work out why is doesnt work from usb.
<felisfcatus> jhutchins: is there any way for me to get a list of factiods?
<quants> jhutchins im a newb, not sure what that means?
<hitsujiTMO> felisfcatus: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<michaelnorman> What is a broken pipe anyway? Obviously has to do with a data interupt
<Beldar> !md5sum | quants
<ubottu> quants: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<michaelnorman> Those netbooks can be so random
<michaelnorman> teeency bios
<Beldar> quants, Yu want to notice when people ask you multiple questions, and address them accordingly.
<Beldar> You*
<michaelnorman> quants still there?
<quants> michaelnorman  Beldar  jhutchins, its a packard bell DOT SE, 1gb ram, 32-bit OS,
<quants> im hear!
<coventry> Sorry, RL caught up with me there for a moment.  Asking again:
<coventry> I updated a 13.04 machine, and can't get past the encryption key challenge during boot.  I can mount the encrypted drive from a rescue disc by following the cryptsetup instructions "tact" gives in this URL.  How can I diagnose what's failing during boot?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681&s=5adf91c296adb0844fdc1ddeb6c7d9ad&p=5448385#post5448385
<coventry> hitsujiTMO asked what the output of "lspci -k" is.  It's at http://pastebin.com/Bhj3UUi9
<Beldar> quants, The best questions here were asked by jhutchins can you answer these, "how did you load the iso to the usb, and have you checked the md5sum"
<coventry> hikmat asked whether my keyboard is screwing up the passphrase: I'm using the same keyboard (the one built into the netbook) during rescue mode, so it's not a hugely likely explanation.
<abstract> is there a way to refer to my router via a network interface, specifically to use with tcpdump for monitoring router port traffic
<bekks> abstract: your router has to provide such a faciklity.
<bekks> *facility
<bekks> abstract: keep it in this channel please.
<quants> michaelnorman  Beldar  jhutchins, im paying attention lol.  im just getting some info,  ok firstly, yes i just opened the boot menu and the sandisk usb hdd is top of the list.
<abstract> noob question then, how do you do the username: reply thing ... cant find it on google? is there like a beginner guide?
<GZA-Genius> I am running 14.04, I know its not supported or anything like that I just wanted to pop my head in and see if anyone else has come across this first, usually when I do a cold boot, when system has been off for a good amount of time, when I open the menu there are no applications listed when I type in any to search for them, or if I hit the application button filter it says sorry nothing matches... the usr/share/applications folder is still
<GZA-Genius> l full with all the apps and I can run them from there but not the unity menu. Now the even stranger part if I reboot everything goes back to normal and is fine.
<bekks> !ubuntu+1 | GZA-Genius
<ubottu> GZA-Genius: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<GZA-Genius> ubottu, thankyou!
<quants> michaelnorman  Beldar  jhutchins http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop I got the download from hear !
<ZeloZelos> join #ubuntu+1
<rannonga> abstract: what do you mean username reply thing
<abstract> when you just said that it says abstract: ... in red
<GZA-Genius> ZeloZelos: got it tnx
<rannonga> abstract just type the persons nick, it depends on the irc client what it does
<abstract> rannonga: got it, thanks
<quants> michaelnorman  Beldar  jhutchins if i enter the boot menu in windows by pressing F12 i see the USB, if i try and get that going it just starts to boot windows again
<Beldar> quants, How did you put the iso on the usb?
<Kakurady> Where do I file a bug about the "nouveau" display driver and suspend/resume?
<Beldar> quants, The download is the iso you will see it on it's name if that helps.
<Beldar> quants, Chances are your netbook is also 32 bit is the download 32 bit?
<quants> can anybody give me the link I need to build a USB Install drive, i have made one already but im not sure its the correct file as its not working.?
<mmf> unetbootin
<mmf> I always use unetbootin and works perfectly
<mmf> It's cross platform, so it should work for you, whatever OS you're running.
<Beldar> quants, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Beldar> !who |mmf
<ubottu> mmf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<quants> Bardar i downloaded the 32 bit info
<Beldar> quants, You can tab complete nicks, try the unetbootin app to load the usb.
<quants> ok Beldar
<mmf> Beldar, quants, lol bardar..
<Beldar> quants, Did you see the md5sum info from the bot to you?
<quants> Beldar sorry im a little slow....
<Beldar> mmf, What you posted was hardly helpful, no links and no nicks, it is not a lol on this channel.
<mmf> Beldar, I said "lol" because I found funny that he called you Bardar instead of Beldar. Also, I don't think it was very hard for him to google "unetbootin".
<skeepnit> what's the difference?
<LeeMerriman> How do I get OpenGL working in Ubuntu? Game seems to be crashing due to a lack of it
<gogy> I NEED HELP ! can someone please assist me in private window because its easier for me to follow and thanks
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: what GPU do you have?
<mmf> Beldar, I didn't know about IRC "ettiquete", so I didn't tab his nick. If there were more people taking, I probably would have done that, but ya..
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: GTX Titan
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: sudo lshw -C display ,will tell you
<mmf> gogy, you should probably leave the question on this chat though, so we know if we're able to help you or not.
<ActionParsnip> Gogy: what is the issue, state your issue and people may advise
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: product: GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan]
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: no Intel gpu as well.
<werewolve> hello
<quants> Beldar - this is the file - ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386 (1).iso
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: Not according to that.
<werewolve> my ubuntu does not have the eth0 drivers
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: what does it say after 'driver=' ?
<werewolve> my ubuntu does not have the eth0 drivers, so i have to install it, can someone help me?
<Xaitec> can someone help me fix ubuntu-one?
<Beldar> quants, Cool, did you see the md5sum info from the bot as well.
<ActionParsnip> werewolve: what Ethernet controller do you use?
<malimbar> Xaitec: what's wrong with it?
<werewolve> the one on mobo
<werewolve> and  one wireless
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: configuration: driver=nouveau (Also, Unity is hell.)
<Beldar> !details | Xaitec
<ubottu> Xaitec: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Xaitec> malimbar, it keeps pausing
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ,then reboot
<straemer> @Xaitec, I'm getting that problem too. Help on that would be nice :)
<Xaitec> running ubuntu 13.10 x64
<werewolve> 386
<OerHeks> Xaitec, i think you suffer this bug too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1282759
<Xaitec> it worked fine and then when i added a folder it just keeps pausing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282759 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One sync is broken, and no informative status can be found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<werewolve> i have 2 pc, one lap and a old box
<werewolve> the ubuntu is 32
<Xaitec> thats not cool p.q
<werewolve> ubuntu 32 gets 192.168.2.139 and it should be 192.168.0.somesome
<ActionParsnip> werewolve: sudo lshw cC network ,will tell you the Ethernet controller. Simply saying 'onboard' isnt precise enough
<werewolve> thanks
<ActionParsnip> werewolve: sorry
<ActionParsnip> werewolve: sudo lshw -C network
<werewolve> ok
<quants> Beldar im so confused :(
<werewolve> i have pci gigabit ethernet controller, realtek
<idgar> help
<idgar> oops
<Beldar> quants, In what way?
<trinode> I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask, but when virtualbox is installed my laptop uses 15W without virtualbox installed it uses < 9W, I'd totally expect it to be the case when VB is running / I have a VM booted, but this is simply installed, not running (except the kernel modules)
<trinode> any ideas if that's somehow expected?
<idgar> dude, virtualbox virtual machines always "tick" in front of the CPU
<compdoc> trinode, must have installed some services that run. what does top show?
<trinode> top shows nothing
<bekks> Then something is broken, if top shows nothing :)
<idgar> top must show virtualbox process
<trinode> I'm almost convinced it kernel modules
<trinode> idgar: VB IS NOT RUNNING
<trinode> simply installed
<trinode> and the kernel modules loaded
<bekks> idgar: No. Not until a vm is running.
<idgar> try ps aux | grep "virtualbox"
<trinode> no vm or ui
<bekks> trinode: Try unloading the kernel modules.
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: Now I just have a blinking underscore
<idgar> unloading the kernel modules can be a smart idea
<idgar> quit
<quants> Beldar ok, i think i have the correct file now, (ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386 (1).iso), now what do i have to do with it to get it to load?  sorry information overload :)
<vooze> Hey guys. I need to patch my system (or possible linux kernel) with the patch from this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64541 - how do I patch?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 64541 in Wireless "Intel Wireless 7260 hardware timed out (lcpci -xxx returns 0xff) randomly" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<mmf> quants, Have you downloaded unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> !patch | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/patches-to-packages.html may provide some useful guidelines.
<gogy> I have same as this problem  but with TP-link TLWN422G    http://askubuntu.com/questions/148459/12-04-bcm4312-and-aireplay-ng-airodump-ng
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: I have nothing but a blinking _ on my screen now..
<Beldar> quants, Try using unetbootin to put the iso on the usb http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: try booting to root recovery mode and run: nvidia-xconfig; reboot
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: How?
<Blanco_> re
<hikmat> I am using this as late_command in ubuntu preseeding file but failing to execute what's wrong with this >>>>.d-i preseed/late_command string echo 'vagrant   ALL=(ALL)  ALL' >> /etc/sudoers && echo 'UseDNS no' >> /etc/ssh/sshd_config && mkdir /home/vagrant/.ssh && wget -O /home/vagrant/.ssh/authorized_keys 'https://raw.github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/master/keys/vagrant.pub' && chmod 755...
<hikmat> .../home/vagrant/.ssh && chmod 644 /home/vagrant/.ssh/authorized_keys && chown -R vagrant:vagrant /home/vagrant/.ssh
<ActionParsnip> werewolve: ok, run lspci ,maybe that will help identify the chip.
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: hold SHIFT at boot.
<gogy> I have same as this problem  but with TP-link TLWN422G    http://askubuntu.com/questions/148459/12-04-bcm4312-and-aireplay-ng-airodump-ng
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: Error unable to write to directory
<gogy> I have same as this problem  but with TP-link TLWN422G    http://askubuntu.com/questions/148459/12-04-bcm4312-and-aireplay-ng-airodump-ng   HELP ???
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: run: mount -o remont,rw /; nvidia-xconfig; reboot
<Beldar> gogy, wifi cracking tools are not supported here.
<ActionParsnip> hikmat: why 644 on the SsH key file? Why would youbwan other users to have any access to your SSH key files?
<quants> Beldar mmf sorry guys its the end of a 17 hour day for me :/ ill get there in the end.
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: Same blinking line
<mmf> quants, try this link http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-linux-with-ease-using-unetbootin/
<mmf> hopefully it explains things enough to get you moving! :P
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: then i would uninstall the nvidia named packages and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: you may need the remount command again
<guntbert> hikmat: thats difficult to read in the channel - better use a pastebin
<mmf> quants, Ignore my last link and check this one instead: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<gogy> <Beldar>  DO you mean i shouldn't have  installed  aircrack suite under ubuntu  ??
<mmf> quants, go to method 2, as you already downloaded the iso.
<Beldar> gogy, You can do what you want, however the support of getting it to work/crack is not here is all.
<Beldar> gogy, The install part is supported if needed, but the use is not is all.
<gogy>  <Beldar>  it's not working means it's not been installed correctly !!
<Beldar> gogy, Just a fine line of support is all. We don't know how you will use it, like to check your own stuff, or crack a neighbor or someone in the general public, so we have limitations.
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: How do I remove the Nvidia packages
<gogy> <Beldar> I am doing penetration testing at  my home in my AP ,
<olskolirc> are you on Kali gogy?
<Beldar> gogy, I have never used it so can't help there, my responses have been to point out the limitations the channel has is all.
<gogy>  <olskolirc> no
<Beldar> !tab | gogy
<ubottu> gogy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<OerHeks> gogy, you need to do some reading, not all wireless adapters/drivers support those testingtools
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | awk {'print $2'}`
<LeeMerriman|2> ActionParsnip: Well, I deleted nvidia-* and deleted X11.conf and I'm back with a GUI now, so there's that..
<quants> Beldar: this sucks!
<quants> Beldar: Im too tired to focus, thanks for your help but ill have to get this sorted another time :)
<Beldar> quants, Can be frustrating, if you have any friends dual booting I would work with them.
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: Do I try installing them again or?
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: that will take you back where you were a minute ago.....
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Beldar> quants, Just getting the iso on the usb and booted is the easiest part, you may have to do some more work that is much harder. For example I would bet the HD has 4 primary partitions, so you will have to move things around to get a ubuntu installed.
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: does the system have a make and model?
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: If you mean mine, it's a custom-built gaming PC.
<hikmat> guntbert: thanks
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: i see. Not sure. You'll probably need the propriatary video driver to make it run better.
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: I downloaded from the nvidia website, but it's a .run file and I have no idea what to do with that so..
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: if you feel brave, you could try the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: if you drop to root recovery mode you can run that file from nvidia, it is a binary. You'll need to mark it executable
<Grzy7316> I am trying to get ubuntu working on this laptop
<Grzy7316> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ideapad-s415-touch-14-touch-screen-laptop-4gb-memory-500gb-hard-drive/3002005.p;jsessionid=D2BFB628E6117AEEF2BACCA4664CBE0E.bbolsp-app02-109?id=1219085626825&skuId=3002005&st=lenovo%20s415%20touch&cp=1&lp=1
<Grzy7316> I tried both ubuntu and kubuntu images, neither one would boot
<rannonga> Grzy7316: SECURE BOOT
<Grzy7316> alrewady diabled it
<wonderworld> LeeMerriman: cd /path/to/nvidia-run-file; chmod +x ./*.run; ./*.run
<Grzy7316> also, when I error checed my image, it said errors found in one file. I redownloaded the image and made a new unetbootin error, still getting the same thing
<Ben64> LeeMerriman: so why are you not using the driver in the repositories?
<MastermindL> TJ-, I have an idea to save my drive: what if I install ubuntu on it and see what happens? it seems it is letting me do it
<LeeMerriman> Ben64: Is there a driver i nthe repo somewhere that isn't going to explode X again?
<Ben64> LeeMerriman: define "explode"
<LeeMerriman> Ben64: ActionParsnip had me install nvidia-latest or something similar and all I had after that was a blinking _ until I deleted X11.conf and uninstalled nvidia-*
<ActionParsnip> Grzy7316: try the boot option: radeon.blacklist=1
<Grzy7316> ok. will do
<Grzy7316> how do I set boot options?
<ActionParsnip> Grzy7316: changing between Ubuntu and Kubuntu will not make it boot diffetent. Under the hood they a 100% the same, only the default desktop is different. That bit never loads so is not a fix
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Grzy7316
<ubottu> Grzy7316: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Grzy7316> I just know I had issues with some drivers in the past on kubuntu that worked on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: could try the bleeding edge PPA, may help. Could try the file you have downloaded
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Just to be thorough, have you seen the uefi wiki as well?
<LeeMerriman> ActionParsnip: I haven't used Ubuntu in a very long time, could you possibly explain more (How to try it, etc)
<luilakde1e> Hello. I'm using gnome classic, nvidia proprietary drivers and I'm having immense issues with tearing. Currently trying to watch a lower quality video, but the tearing is just unbearable. Any ideas as how to solve this?
<Grzy7316> I have looked at it before
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: its a 3rd party package source. A websearch will tell you this. Not used the internet to research new terms in a ling time either?
<LeeMerriman> Oh good, glad to see the amount of "helpers" who turn to assholes so suddenly hasn't changed a bit. Yay.
<IdleOne> LeeMerriman: Please keep the language clean
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-331
<julianmia> I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop alongside Windows XP Home edition. I installed the CD boot helper because the laptop wouldn't boot from my flash drive and installed ubuntu on /dev/sda6 with swap space on /dev/sda5. Anyways, I installed Ubuntu and it isn't showing up in the boot menu. Is the linux partition style not recognized by Windows? What can I do to get Ubuntu working?
<ActionParsnip> LeeMerriman: you are asking questions which you can find out online rather than tie up helpers when its something you can so easily find out yourself.
<ActionParsnip> julianmia: XP has about 90 days support left. Why not take this opportunity to get rid
<julianmia> ActionPartnership: I'm donating the computer
<LeeMerriman> And now I remember why I switched away from Ubuntu. Dicks everywhereeeeeee
<ActionParsnip> julianmia: you can use a burning software to make a liveCD of the ISO you downloaded?
<julianmia> ActionParsnip: I used UNetBootin to install the live cd iso image on my flash drive.
<grisza> whats the best book for starting study java ?
<ActionParsnip> grisza: try in #java
<grisza> ActionParsnip, can You expalin ?
<ActionParsnip> julianmia: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> grisza: this is Ubuntu support.
<julianmia> ActionParsnip: What is that?
<ActionParsnip> grisza: so asking about Java books is not Ubuntu support, its Java. So the Java channel will be able to advise
<grisza> ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | julianmia
<ubottu> julianmia: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<grisza> join #java
<CygnusX1> I have a question about an error on 12.04 lts
<CygnusX1> Om boot, I get the  *ERROR* mismatch in gmch_pfit.lvds_border_bits (expected 32768, found 0)
<julianmia> CyngusXL:me too
<ActionParsnip> CygnusX1: are there any bugs reported?
<basketball> hey my pc only has 1 gb of ram if i add more swap space does that increase ram
<daftykins> no
<CygnusX1> yes, I have seen it a lot but no fix
<daftykins> basketball: it increases the potential for you to pull your hair out at an incredibly slow PC
<Beldar> basketball, No it increases swap
<ActionParsnip> CygnusX1: i suggest you subscribe to one and add a "this affects me too" comment
<Beldar> basketball, You have to add more memory to have more memory.
<mybuntu> win 1
<basketball> Beldar,  how do i add virtual ram like in windows
<CygnusX1> ok
<greeter> i never really understood how swap space worked... truthfully i followed an article to set my swap size :-S
<ActionParsnip> basketball: you will want at least 2Gb swap. With 1Gb RAM I would swap from Gnome to LXDE if you are using Gnome
<ActionParsnip> greeter: do you know about page files in Windows?
<TJ-> CygnusX1: julianmia It is a known issue and those Intel driver bugs are still being worked out as we speak; they affect Linux 3.13 as well
<Beldar> basketball, never heard of it, and it can't be even close to what ram is in it's speed. Find the max the computer allows and buy it.
<julianmia> yeah
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  i want to be able to run another instance of ubuntu in vm
<CygnusX1> Thank you TJ
<greeter> afraid not ActionParsnip, i haven't used windows since 2003, forgotten most of what i knew
<ActionParsnip> basketball: withn1Gb RAM you will struggle
<ActionParsnip> Greeter: RAM fills with data and applications. The swap is then used. Data is sapped from the RAM to the swap space on the disk and the data to be worked on is moved to RAM.
<nikolam> I have trouble deleting one BTRFS subvolume (I am now on 13.10, but it is leftover form 12.04->12.10 upgrade), it is called "@apt-snapshot-release-upgrade-quantal-2012-11-20_09:07:40" and I can not delete it
<ActionParsnip> greeter: when the stuff in swap is needed, some of the data in RAM is swapped to the swap space and the data is moved from swap to the RAM
<Beldar> nikolam, You on a live cd/usb doing it?
<greeter> ok, hence the name swap
<ecdhe> has anyone here written a ./configure file before?
<nikolam> Beldar, no, I am booted from that BTRFS
<ActionParsnip> greeter: why do you think your drive thrashes when you run a lot of applications?
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  where is ram cheap
<TJ-> CygnusX1: julianmia For the background see https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/1/7/452
<Beldar> nikolam, You have to have in dismounted to delete.
<ecdhe> As in, `./configure && make' ?
<Beldar> it*
<greeter> i've never given it much thought to be honest. my computer is so old that i can't run a lot of applications anyway
<ActionParsnip> basketball: everywhere. You can get another 1Gb for the price of 2 beers.
<Grzy7316> using radeon.blacklist=1 still did not do the trick. I am still getting a black screen no backlight
<nikolam> Beldar, you think I could delete it if I boot from live media?  Since i have active @ as boot subvolume
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  how much is ram
<nikolam> ok then Beldar
<Beldar> nikolam, Can't be deleted if mounted at the least, use a live cd
<ActionParsnip> basketball: about 10 - 15 pounds for a gig or two
<basketball> us
<ActionParsnip> Grzy7316: you could try: nomodeset
<nikolam> Ok, I will use live CD, but I don't understand how it is mounted, when I use @ mounted at /
<Grzy7316> will  try that next
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  what is swap
<ActionParsnip> basketball: wat do you mean 'us'
<julianmia> ActionParsnip:lots of errors like no such file or directory or can't open file.
<Beldar> nikolam, If I understand you, you are on the partition you want to delete am I correct?
<hewhomust> united states
<ActionParsnip> basketball: virtual memory on the drive used when physical ram fills up
<basketball> so can i use that to run vm
<nikolam> Beldar, System is booted from @ subvolume, like it supposed to. And ther is one other subvolume, leftover snapshot from previous upgrades
<ActionParsnip> basketball: yes but your drive is dog slow compared to ram. It will thrash like mad and both host and guest OS will run badly
<greeter> basketball: it seems to me if running a vm, you should never use more than half of your physical ram if it can be avoided. that offers best performance
<nikolam> it is not partition what is a matter. Btrfs have unlimited number of subvolumes, separate mountable file systems and one happens to be root, thet is @
<Beldar> nikolam, I have never used that file system, hardly anyone here has as well so all I can say is a mounted partition wont delete.
<basketball> greeter, ubuntu takes 500mb so 500 + 500 = 1 gb
<MastermindL> guys, do you have any ideas about how to access a HDD that shows partition table as unrecognized and I can create partition table on gparted because it says unrecognised disk label ?
<basketball> greeter,  i dont have that]
<ActionParsnip> basketball: cpuld use Lubuntu :-)
<MastermindL> can't*
<nikolam> Beldar, ok thank anyway, but since it could be able to use it by default during install in 14.04, you should get used to it.
<greeter> i use lubuntu because i thought regular ubuntu required at least 1 gig of ram. i only have half that
<ActionParsnip> basketball: to get any sort of performance you'll need more RAM
<Beldar> nikolam, lol, what a bogus statement good luck.
<Beldar> btrfs will not be a default in ubuntu for a very long time
<Grzy7316> When I put nomodeset into the parameters on booting, it goes through the splah screen and then leaves me at a terminal. Its progress, but when I try tostart x server, I get Fatal server error, no screens found
<nikolam> Beldar, well it could be in SUSE enterprise, Oracle Linux and I think RedHat. and I got some confirmation before, it could be used by default in 14.04, so..  :P
<nikolam> I have it since 12.04 but upgraded to 12.10 at a time for soem features (live migration from raid0 to raid1 :P
<Beldar> Grzy7316, I notice you are not using the nicks of who you answer, you get lost this way, you can tab complete nicks.
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Have you summed the iso's you have downloaded?
<Grzy7316> going to do that now
<Beldar> !who | Grzy7316 just a reminder
<ubottu> Grzy7316 just a reminder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<basketball> what is the command to install virtual machine
<basketball> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Grzy7316> Beldar sorry about that
<Beldar> Grzy7316, No biggie, just want you to get installed. ;)
<Grzy7316> Beldar, I just checked the MD5 sums, and they are the same
<Beldar> Grzy7316, So is this still a no boot?
<wafflejock__> basketball: I have walk through doing some web development tool setup inside of VirtualBox here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA might be helpful, basically you are just installing VirtualBox then making a new disk image file and installing Ubuntu using an ISO
<Grzy7316> I am booted, I just have no working x server
<Beldar> Grzy7316, booted to a cli right?
<Grzy7316> Beldar I am booted, jusst no x server
<Grzy7316> yes
<Grzy7316> and when I try to start x, it gives me an error and tells me to check the log, but when I try to open tyhe log I get permission denied
<al_exquemelin> part
<julianmia> I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop alongside Windows XP Home edition. I installed the CD boot helper because the laptop wouldn't boot from my flash drive and installed ubuntu on /dev/sda6 with swap space on /dev/sda5. Anyways, I installed Ubuntu and it isn't showing up in the boot menu. Is the linux partition style not recognized by Windows? What can I do to get Ubuntu working?
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Not sure where to go from there. If it were me I would be looking on the web with that computer model and the release, looking for others with the same problem, askubuntu is a good search for this stuff.
<Grzy7316> Beldar I havebeen looking for this model, have yet to find much of anything
<Beldar> Grzy7316, This a usb? If so how are you loading it?
<Grzy7316> I am loading it on with unetbootin from on my windows machine
<basketball> nothing else is open Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Grzy7316> beldar sorry I keep forgetting to put names in when replying
<Beldar> Grzy7316, I would try another usb loader to just knock out variables, pendrivelinux has several.
<Beldar> Grzy7316, takes a bit to get used to the nicks, you are doing fine. ;)
<Grzy7316> Beldar ok. I will give that a go. I just set up a desktop server for use at home, and have been setting up ubuntu boxes since hoary. This is sadly the first time ive ever run into a problem where I had to try to ask for help
<Grzy7316> I may look into trying to make a usb installer on my kubuntu box
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Hmm, that is strange, I suspect it is a uefi thing maybe, here is a good thread on multiple options and vendors. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 Just a guess though since it is a no X scenario
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Is the startup disc creator on kubuntu?
<julianmia> I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop alongside Windows XP Home edition. I installed the CD boot helper because the laptop wouldn't boot from my flash drive and installed ubuntu on /dev/sda6 with swap space on /dev/sda5. Anyways, I installed Ubuntu and it isn't showing up in the boot menu. Is the linux partition style not recognized by Windows? What can I do to get Ubuntu working?
<Grzy7316> Beldar I would have to step over to my server to check. give me a moment
<Beldar> Grzy7316, It is a gui is all.
<Beldar> julianmia, You can still boot the live ubuntu?
<unstable> On ubuntu I can tile windows by doing control + alt + numpad, that works great. How can i do the same thing on my laptop when I have no numpad?
<julianmia> Beldar: Yes, only when the flash drive is connected to the laptop
<nikolam> Beldar, trick with undeletable Btrfs subvolume, was to mount it again at separate location (/mnt) with -osubvolid=0 option (sudo mount -osubvolid=0 /dev/sdb6 /mnt) and then one can delete affecting subvolume from there (ls /mnt, sudo btrfs subvolume delete /mnt/@apt-snapshot-release-upgrade-quantal-2012-11-20_09:07:40) :))
<Beldar> julianmia, Use this app to see if it fixes the boot, save the bootinfo summary for additional help if needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<fhf> Hi. My friend is having trouble with PlayOnLinux. It keeps saying  "unable to find 32 bit opengl libraries" while libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx are installed. Anyone know sollutino?
<jbm> unstable my laptop has a number pad embedded in the regular alphanumeric keys. i hit the FN key to active it
<unstable> jbm: right, but this ubuntu hotkey specifically uses the numpad keys
<SailorR> how do I find out where irssi was installed on my system?
<SailorR> from the terminal
<unstable> not the number keys above qwerty, which I also have
<SailorR> im looking for where the scripts would be placed
<unstable> jbm: nevermind, I found it. control + super + lrud
<wafflejock__> SailorR: you can use dpkg -L to see the contents of a particular package you installed, not famiilar with irssi though
<SailorR> thx
<unstable> hmm, it doesn't let me resize into a corner position though.
<Grzy7316> Beldar I do have the startup disk creator, I will attempt that if an attempt with uui doesnt work
<wafflejock__> unstable: should be ctrl+alt+numpad I believe, using KDE/Kubuntu now so I had to do some things to get it working here too (numpad bug)
<unstable> wafflejock__: I'm on a laptop without a numpad
<wafflejock__> unstable: ah gotcha believe you may need to get ccsm the compiz config settings manager to more easily change the keybindings if you want to set something up for snap to corners
<serrus_> anyone use gnome classic as their DE?
<spectre> hello
<Beldar> !anyone | serrus_
<ubottu> serrus_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Beldar> !away > a1|away
<ubottu> a1|away, please see my private message
<User2> Hi guys, will ubuntu 14.04 support standard the ability to tag files in the file-browser
<daftykins> !trusty | User2
<ubottu> User2: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<kikjezrous> i haven't heard of it; but i'd like it.
<kikjezrous> you should look into nautilus's planned release notes, or whatever 14.04 is transitioning to
#ubuntu 2015-02-16
<daftykins> ugh Linux tool naming *facepalm*
<remline> rww, is there any compelling reason to use aptitude with ubuntu? It doesn't come pre-installed, so I assume ubuntu maintainers decided apt and apt-get were "better"?
<daftykins> pretty sure i've seen some more experienced users advised against aptitude
<rww> remline: not really, just use whichever you prefer
<daftykins> but why not use what's built in 0o
<rww> daftykins: It used to have issues with resolving multiarch dependencies. It doesn't these days.
<rww> (personally, I use aptitude)
<remline> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, so I don't have a preference. I'd take the community recommendation and be satisfied. :D
<owen1> i want to see all the services that are available on my machine, which one are currently running and which are starting on boot. i know there are 3 services system in ubuntu: system v init, upstart and systemd. i also know the command 'service --status-all' is doing what i want but only for system v init. am i accurate with my assumptions and what are the other 2 commands i need to know?
<rww> remline: yeah, stick with apt-get
<rww> owen1: to start, currently-released versions of ubuntu don't use systemd for services management
<rww> it'll change over at some point, not sure if it's 15.04 or later
<owen1> rww: ok
<remline> rww, mind telling me why you use aptitude? This package management stuff is pretty interesting and neat.
<rww> remline: the ncurses gui
<rww> also, I prefer aptitude search to apt-cache and what not
<rww> owen1: as for upstart, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#list-all-jobs
<owen1> rww: thanks!
<rww> owen1: (it's a one-liner, but I'm linking you so you have the rest of the upstart documentation handy)
<remline> rww, cool, I read about the ncurses bit.
<evon> Is anyone aware of a program that will automatically sort through my files and place them directories based on the year they were created?
<owen1> rww: what's on the roadmap when it comes to services? systemd will replace system v init and upstart?
<daftykins> evon: no, but #bash might help you if you ask really nicely
<evon> daftykins, What is #bash?
<rww> owen1: yep, though sysvinit scripts are supported by systemd (and upstart), so the main job is getting all the Ubuntu-specific and upstart-specific stuff moved to systemd units
<SchrodingersScat> !bash | evon
<ubottu> evon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<owen1> rww: thanks again
<SchrodingersScat> evon: and that's a channel here where people talk about bash
<daftykins> evon: an IRC channel.
<evon> SchrodingersScat, Thanks man. I will check out that channel
<m0h4wk> Does anyone have any experience with the Tor browser?
<inex> what's so hard about an encrypted firefox?
<daftykins> m0h4wk: people don't tend to want to waste time asking you to ask the REAL question, so you're better off asking the *actual* one :)
<m0h4wk> daftykins: what do you mean?
<m0h4wk> daftykins: I'm having trouble with accessing hackforums.net on Tor
<coelhos> Hi, I have a monitor connected with a VGA to DVI-I adapter to a Nvidia card. I can't get a resolution over 1333 in this monitor. I have tried xrandr and no luck. Any tips ?
<daftykins> m0h4wk: then that's off topic here.
<m0h4wk> daftykins: any idea which IRC channel I should go to then?
<daftykins> coelhos: sure you don't mean DVI on the card end -> VGA?
<somekool> I have no experience with Tor, maybe there is a Tor IRC channel.
<daftykins> !alis | m0h4wk go nuts
<ubottu> m0h4wk go nuts: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<m0h4wk> daftykins: <3 thnx
<somekool> inex suggested Encrypted Firefox might be another solution, although we dont know what you need/want
<coelhos> daftykins: yes that
<daftykins> coelhos: i'd be willing to bet X failed to read the EDID off the display, read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to confirm
<inex> somekool: m0h4wk asked about it
<coelhos> daftykins: i will do that, should i go old school and put the sycns in the xcong ?
<daftykins> coelhos: a modeline might work, might have to pull it over DVI first
<daftykins> coelhos: you're using proprietary nvidia drivers i take it?
<coelhos> yes
<coelhos> daftykins: yes, the ubuntu latest ones
<daftykins> i take it that means 331
<coelhos> yeap
<kostkon> coelhos, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i edid
<daftykins> pretty sure i said that already :)
<coelhos> brb
<bruxC> I'm looking to create a filesystem on an unallocated drive in linux. I've been told ext4 is a good enough fs for what I'm trying to do. I'd like to make sure that my command line is correct before executing. Is this going to successfully partition my full 2TB drive? sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> bruxC: no
<bruxC> Oh?
<ObrienDave> easier to use gparted
<EriC^^> bruxC: you need to create the partition, then format it
<daftykins> sdb is a disk, not a partition
<bruxC> to be clear, i'm in ubuntu server 14.04, will this sway your suggestion?
<bruxC> the disk is what I'm partitioning.
<ObrienDave> no
<inex> how much ram does ubuntu 14.04 need (for a quick virtual machine test)?
<daftykins> bruxC: yeah but your command isn't.
<bruxC> I see. Could you help me construct a more accurate command?
<EriC^^> bruxC: use sudo cfdisk
<inex> oh nvm, help.ubuntu.com had the answer kthxbai
<daftykins> bruxC: once you create a partition (e.g. /dev/sdb1) then you can mkfs on it.
<coelhos> Yeap, Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<daftykins> winner \o/ i'd hate to have to deal with analog displays in this day and age
<coelhos> my other monitor has dvi-d and works flawless
<darkelfjuggalo> can someone remind me how to purge unnessesary programs and files in command line?
<kostkon> coelhos, what brand and type is it
<daftykins> plenty of guides online on picking a mode
<coelhos> lg w2243s
<kostkon> coelhos, ok
<coelhos> So i put some values on horizsync and vertrefresh ?
<m0h4wk> I am having issues configuring an IRC channel.
<m0h4wk> I don't know what I'm doing wrong when entering the host website and server
<ObrienDave> m0h4wk, supybot?
<localusr> ?
<kostkon> coelhos, i bet you've come across this forum post already http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946208
<coelhos> kostkon, i tried that
<kostkon> coelhos, ok
 * peterlondon my first time on IRC in... 15 years perhaps? haha, have to look up all the commands.
<bazhang> which client peterlondon
<Alphonse> .net
<peterlondon> Found irssi on google... anyone else using it? seems like a decent client huh? any other recommendations? must be command line... :)
<bruxC> daftykins it already shows as /dev/sdb in disk -l
<bazhang> weechat peterlondon
<bazhang> help in #weechat peterlondon
<Bashing-om> peterlondon: I also use irssi .
<daftykins> bruxC: you'll need a sharper eye than that to learn Linux. /dev/sdb_1_
<bruxC> ?
<daftykins> i said /dev/sdb1
<bruxC> I understand.
<bruxC> But what I"m saying is the unallocated drive is sdb why would it be sdb1
<daftykins> /dev/sdb is a disk, you can't mkfs on that... /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on disk sdb, that can me mkfs'd on ;)
<bruxC> Isn't it the same entity
 * daftykins facepalms
<daftykins> you can only make a file system on a partition, not on a raw disk
<daftykins> without a partition table a disk is useless
<peterlondon> Bashing-om: cool! staying with irssi for now then :P
<bruxC> so humor me then
<bruxC> I partition this disk and then what happens.. it changes from sdb to sdb1
<bruxC> or is there two entries in fdisk
<daftykins> no, sdb gains sdb1
<Bashing-om> peterlondon: Like a lot of things, hang in there. There is a learning curve .
<daftykins> bruxC: "sudo fdisk -l" and all should make sense.
<bruxC> I have, and I guess it doesn't.
<daftykins> bruxC: notice numbers beside /dev/sda ?
<bruxC> yes.
<daftykins> those are the partitions on it
<daftykins> is this getting clearer yet?
<bruxC> I see.
<peterlondon> Bashing-om Lurning curves is what we're here for right? :P
<daftykins> bruxC: so like EriC^^ suggested - use "sudo cfdisk" to create a partition - a single ext4 one for 100% of the disk if that's what you want
<bruxC> I'm assuming I'll need to do certain parameters
<daftykins> well, as with us, it doesn't read minds
<Bashing-om> peter, yup. we learn .. for extended help with irssi, join #irssi on this network .
<bruxC> And as do you, I pick up on condescending demeanors.
<bruxC> I didn't wake up and learn Linux. I'm trying whether it's apparent or not.
<daftykins> bruxC: best way to learn is to be quicker at saying when you don't understand :)
<ObrienDave> bruxC, windows can have partitions c: d: e: on same drive. linus uses sda1 sda2 sda3
<bruxC> I have been completely transparent to that fact.
<ObrienDave> *linux
<sabgenton> Multiple monitors making me cry
<sabgenton> How do i get the first workspace on the screen i pluged i to the laptop?
<sabgenton> I open something and it goes top the laptop screen the keyboard s there but the mouse is on the second on
<peterlondon> Btw, hey everybody! :) I'm only been spending a few weeks with Linux but it's been more or less 24/7 shifts here (yes no regular job at the moment) so I'm picking up stuff fast enough... But I do have a question - that google immediately couldn't solve for me... :P. I'm setting up my first Software Raid with 3x3TB hard drives for now... But the inital "building process" is SOOO slow... maxing out at 5295K/sec according to /proc/mdstat... this is gonna t
<peterlondon> *I've BEEN spending....
<daftykins> your message cut off at "this is gonna t..."
<peterlondon> of, damn, ok, : this is gonna take weeks! this can't be normal??? Tried a couple of  tweaks I found on google but nothing have helped so far...
<sabgenton> Multiple monitors obviously have a long way to go
<daftykins> no ideas about software RAID, personally
<daftykins> i use proper hardware based RAID :)
<sabgenton> i guess utopic could be better (on trusty)
<daftykins> going non-LTS is never a wise move imo
<userme> hello how to u find out mac on linux thnks
<peterlondon> daftykins yeah that was my inital plan too.... even though I'm not sure how "proper" the hardware RAID in my 5 bay enclosure is hehe. but I did a lot of reading and mdadm seems to be more flexible
<SerialDev> what's with all the ubuntu offshoots like xubuntu and kubuntu?
<bruxC> the drive doesn't show up in cfdisk
<sabgenton> Peterlondon: tryed btrfs?
<daftykins> peterlondon: depends how much you enjoy staring at logs when the proverbial is hitting the fan, i guess :)
<sabgenton> Serialdev: they come with different desktop s installed
<peterlondon> sabgenton - never heard of it...is it a filesystem?
<sabgenton> Among other things
<SerialDev> sabgenton: well, i knew that, but heck, i can put kde on my regular ubuntu install, no need for an offshoot to do it for me
<EriC^^> bruxC: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> bruxC: if it has a gpt partition table use cgdisk
<sabgenton> Some of them alter base packages
<peterlondon> daftykins proverbial.... that's an interesting word, have no idea what it means though :P
<SerialDev> P.O.U.'s good enough for me, lol
<SerialDev> POU == plain old ubuntu
<SerialDev> and even ubuntu is a user-friendly debian
<EriC^^> peterlondon: what usually hits the fan?
<SerialDev> P.O.O. hits the fan, haha
<sabgenton> .
<remline> SerialDev, I've been wondering the same thing, it seems rather drastic to have a different distribution just to change a few packages (such as the desktop environment)
<sabgenton> peterlondon: yeah its  ment to replace ext
<daftykins> peterlondon: i used it in place of swearing, as goes the phrase
<SerialDev> i'm taking a linux class at the university i'm enrolled in as part of the requirements for my IT degree
<SerialDev> good thing i'm already pretty familiar with it more or less
<bazhang> !ot | SerialDev
<ubottu> SerialDev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SerialDev> ah, kk
<peterlondon> haha yeah OK... well I'm not putting a single byte on this RAID array that I don't already have backed up somewhere. I spent days and nights reading about RAID and losing big amounts of data seems to be a part of the game so to say, must say it's convenient though. if my array ever finishes initiating that is....
<peterlondon> I think in the comments for EVERY article I read about RAID someone mentioned losing data, no matter at what RAID level. hehe.
<sabgenton> peterlondon: you can format a couple of partitions in btrfs and set the fs itself to raid mode whatever
<peterlondon> sabgenton I will definitely look it up... just had a really quick peek at the wiki but it seems interesting
<bruxC> Thank you EriC^^ and daftykins
<sabgenton> ( It doesn't even care if there on the same drive or not)
<EriC^^> bruxC: no problem
<daftykins> peterlondon: what sabgenton speaks of is still experimental so i would keep that in mind
<sabgenton> Once you format a raid etc  you can use it as one big FS or  make multiple special directorys that can be booted into as separate FS's (called subvolunes or snapshots)
<bruxC> I would now like to copy all of my content from the old ntfs to my new ext4 drive. will a sudo cp -f /old/ /new work or should I be looking into something else?
<daftykins> sudo shouldn't be necessary
<sabgenton> peterlondon: yeah everything works nice but your disk may randomly become un mountable  and lose all your data
<sabgenton> Havent had problems my self but i know someone who did
<bruxC> looks like rsync might be something beneficial
<sabgenton> peterlondon: image then zero-log is a common solution to btrfs not mounting https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfs-zero-log
<sabgenton> Just do not use fsck !
<sabgenton> Btfs check is unstable an the reason a lot of people dont get there data back
<Codmadnesspro> Hi, I'm trying to make ufw active but when I do ufw status it says inactive, i've tried sudo service ufw start but it says start: Job is already running: ufw
<Codmadnesspro> How else can I attempt to make it active?
<mwally> Greetings gentlemen.  I am trying to fix a sound issue.  My desktop has multiple output devices, and seems to randomly switch away from the correct one when opening certian applications.  Specifically, anytime I open a web browser the sound goes away, and I need to open the System Settings->Sound and switch back to the correct one.  Ubuntu 14.04.1.  Any suggestions/ideas?
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have an amazon ec2 server
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am trying to add an IPv6 tunnel to it
<daftykins> ask for their support, then - MDTech-us_MAN
<MDTech-us_MAN> I followed this exact guide, but no luck!
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://www.datacentrix.org/blog/faq/IPv6-tunnel-+-rDNS-on-Amazon-EC2-running-Ubuntu.html
<MDTech-us_MAN> its not officially supported
<MDTech-us_MAN> here is the problem
<daftykins> i wouldn't really consider anything on amazon EC2 to be supported in here
<MDTech-us_MAN> # sudo ifup he-ipv6
<MDTech-us_MAN> run-parts: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables exited with return code 1
<MDTech-us_MAN> RTNETLINK answers: Permission denied
<MDTech-us_MAN> Failed to bring up he-ipv6.
<daftykins> don't paste in IRC
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<natalie> hi, I installed 64 bit Ubuntu after a disassembly of my computer, didn't fully seat one of the RAM sticks, I just corrected the problem, but I only show 3 GB of the 4 total installed. Can anyone help me?
<MDTech-us_MAN> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> natalie: can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show "free -m" and "uname -a" ?
<natalie> daftykins: thanks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10248280/
<Guest75321> if i install Ubuntu GNOME 15.04 daily build will that turn into the offical build when it releases or will i have to download and install it when it officaly releases
<natalie> should I have run some kind of memory check instead of just hitting f1 when it said my memory changed?
<daftykins> Guest75321: keeping it up to date, it will become the final product, yes.
<Guest75321> thanks
<daftykins> natalie: no, that would've been enough to provide the update. RAM upgrades are a very automatic thing.
<daftykins> natalie: what do you get with "lshw -C memory" ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10248292/
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: nah like i said, unsupported in my eyes. sorry.
<natalie> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10248300/ thanks!!!
<MDTech-us_MAN> daftykins, say I didn't mention it being a vps
<daftykins> natalie: looks to me like you've got 1 x DIMM of 2GB and 1 x DIMM of 1GB, so you don't have 4GB
<MDTech-us_MAN> what then?
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: very funny. it's not being a VPS, it's being amazon ec2 - totally different. sorry.
<daftykins> and i don't know the topic anyway so it's not like i'm withholding info
<daftykins> natalie: laptop i take it?
<natalie> yes
<natalie> I swear I knew I had 4 GB before
<natalie> could lshw possibly be wrong?
<daftykins> natalie: so if you remove the mains power... battery - then remove the lower access panel and read the labels on each RAM module, you'll confirm my suspicions
<daftykins> no i seriously doubt it
<natalie> ok, thanks
<natalie> weird...
<natalie> I'll do that.
<natalie> Cheers!
<daftykins> np
<natalie> bye!
<Basketball> who needs help
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have an amazon ec2 server
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am trying to set IPv6 tunnel on my Ubuntu EC2. after I try to start the interface, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10248292/
<MDTech-us_MAN> this is the guide I am following: http://www.datacentrix.org/blog/faq/IPv6-tunnel-+-rDNS-on-Amazon-EC2-running-Ubuntu.htm
<MDTech-us_MAN> Basketball: I guess I do
<qinliming> xixi
<somsip> !zh | qinliming
<ubottu> qinliming: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nattyrice> Okay, so I am trying to dual boot both Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.04.  Grub is refusing to boot my linux partition.  I keep getting "Gave up waiting for root device."  I have tried using both UUID for the partition and the partition directly.
<nattyrice> I believe it may have something to do with the hardware I am running.  I have an SSD but it is attached via a pci card that gives my computer SATA 3 ports.
<xsi> How to disable dead.letter file? I'm using ssmtp as sendmail client for php
<nattyrice> my linux partition is on that SSD
<khelllendros> Good morning/evening/night!
<daftykins> nattyrice: so put it on the motherboard direct and test.
<daftykins> just don't let Windows boot
<khelllendros> I've got a quick question about the a bit torrent for 14.10 64bit...there seem to be no seeders?  How could I become a seeder?  I know how to create a torrent file in Utorrent but what is ubunut's torrent info so I can become a seeder for the 14.10 amd64bit?
<nattyrice> wouldn't that change the partition order?  if so i'd have to change it back to my uuid but that shouldn't be a problem.
<daftykins> depends how you connect them.
<nattyrice> ok well I'll have to try that later.  I've got to go. Thanks for the idea daftykins
<Philll> hi
<Philll> i have a problem on my ubuntu
<daftykins> !details | Philll
<ubottu> Philll: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Philll> some programas starts by itself
<topherchris> I've been having a constant issue with loading websites in any browser (Chrome/Chromium, Firefox, even links) on all wifi networks I connect to. I can only connect to sites that have SSL (begin https://) - I have no issues getting updates from apt-get (http:// sources) but if I run apt-get update it does however hang on waiting for headers 99%
<topherchris> What can I do to troubleshoot the problem? Could it be dodgy firmware/network driver?
<Philll> OK, the codeblocks started by itself, could it be that my linux was invaded?
<daftykins> Philll: that's not sufficient detail
<Philll> i go giving more details
<daftykins> topherchris: does wired work?
<Philll> i have a wifi network that i divide with some neighoubourhood
<Philll> only know that from time to time some program oppens by itself
<Philll> like if i had clicked on it
<Philll> is this regular?
<daftykins> you're the first to claim it
<topherchris> daftykins, I can't try wired, I only have a wireless hotspot. :( My wife's laptop (same Toshiba Satellite brand, only newer and preinstalled with win 8) has no issues connecting. Same problem occurs when dual booting in to Windows 7. I do have a USB wireless device I can try hotplugging
<daftykins> if it's cross-platform then it's not an ubuntu issue
<Philll>  i have a problem on my ubuntu some programas starts by itself  OK, the codeblocks started by itself, could it be that my linux was invaded? i have a wifi network that i divide with some neighoubourhoo only like
<Philll> if i had clicked on it
<khelllenros> I've got a quick question about the a bit torrent for 14.10 64bit...there seem to be no seeders?  How could I become a seeder?  I know how to create a torrent file in Utorrent but what is ubunut's torrent info so I can become a seeder for the 14.10 amd64bit?
<daftykins> khelllenros: only volunteers help here, there are no staff to comment on the torrents
<topherchris> daftykins, I know. :( I was wondering if anybody might have some insight because of that. Googling returns no usable results
<daftykins> topherchris: go chat to ##networking
<khelllenros> thanks daftykins
<topherchris> okey dokey, thanks, I'll go try there.
<Philll> is it regular that some program starts by itself like if i had clicked on it?
<daftykins> Philll: no, like i said above.
<daftykins> you're the first to claim that
<Philll> daftykins ok, could it be hardware
<Philll> ?
<daftykins> no, hardware cannot influence programs running
<daftykins> that's far too fine-grained
<Philll> could it be that my pc was invaded?
<Philll> trought the wifi
<Philll> ?
<daftykins> seems a bit dramatic, can you stop writing on so many lines please?
<Philll> sorry
<daftykins> it's very spammy.
<daftykins> it's hard to say where to go from there, i don't see why anyone with access to your machine would run random programs
<Philll> i understand, is the someway that they invaded trough some opent port trough torrent?
<daftykins> no that is highly unlikely
<daftykins> run "cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd" and see if there are any other usernames after you at the end of the file
<EriC^^> Philll: could it be a cronjob or something
<EriC^^> Philll: check how the program is being started
<Philll> Eric how can i check how the program is being strated?
<EriC^^> Philll: check /var/log/syslog for CRON first
<Philll> daftykins i used the command and it shows root
<Philll> daemon
<Philll> bin
<Philll> sys
<Philll> sync
<Philll> games
<daftykins> Philll: remember what i said about lots of lines? :) don't paste here
<EriC^^> hmm i think you can run ps aux and grep for the program
<daftykins> and don't show me the contents of that file either :)
<Philll> filipi
<Philll> usermetrics
<Philll> guest-mr3qXw
<Philll> lxc-dnsmasq
<Philll> sorry
<Philll> oh my god
<cfhowlett> !paste | Philll, install pastebinit.  use pastebinit
<ubottu> Philll, install pastebinit.  use pastebinit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Philll> if my pc was invaded  would i see the mouse arrow running by itslef? because that did not happened
<daftykins> Philll: lol, no.
<daftykins> i think you're being paranoid
<Emanuel_> I forgot who helped me the other night but I wanted to say the script that was provided worked perfectly.
<mindless_chaos> have a strange issue, just started happening and I am not sure what to make of it
<A3679> So if I do ls '/media/aaron/data/Recorded TV'0000000000000000000000000000000000 it lists what's in the folder but if I do ls /media/aaron/data/Recorded TV it says no such file or directory0000000000000000000000000
<mindless_chaos> when I run ls command, my results come up messed up
<EriC^^> Philll: while true; do if pgrep <program>; then echo $(ps aux | grep <program>); break; fi ; done
<mindless_chaos> some times file names come up as segments of numbers
<cfhowlett> A3679, use pastebinit!! thank you
<mindless_chaos> I am stumped
<EriC^^> Philll: that will wait for the program to start, get the ps aux info and stop
<mindless_chaos> here is an example of 1 line from the ls output
<mindless_chaos> 192.168.001.150.38808-054.192.036.134.00080  lesson
<A3679> cfhowlett: for what?
<mindless_chaos> it is also listing by default, in list but with out permission
<mindless_chaos> any idea
<mindless_chaos> anyone
<mindless_chaos> ?
<Philll> daftykins running cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd  result is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10249238/
<daftykins> A3679: yeah because you have a space in the path name, this breaks a lot of things.
<A3679> Aaahhh
<A3679> Thanks
<Philll> Ericc^^ sorry i don't understand exactly how to do it
<EriC^^> Philll: just paste the whole line and whenever the program runs it will echo the ps aux info
<mindless_chaos> damn, how damn stupid can I be lol
<EriC^^> that seems dumb
<EriC^^> nevermind
<mindless_chaos> i figured it out lol
<EriC^^> Philll: whenever the program runs just type ps aux | grep <program>
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: what had you done? :P
<EriC^^> was fun to write though
<mindless_chaos> apparently I program I ran made a lot. really lot of files with funky names in my home directory
<EriC^^> would come in handy to check if a certain program ever runs or not or something
<Philll> could it be the invasor:  guest-mr3qXw
<mindless_chaos> they were just so long, it made normal ls look like a column
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: hah
<orlock> Can anybody reccomend a tool to do text search/replaces in a pdf file from CLI?
<mindless_chaos> and it just made the output strange
<mindless_chaos> It looked like it put all the numbers before a file, but it was another file name right next to it
<mindless_chaos> i couldn't tell until I used a file explorer
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: ls -l is handy in those times
<mindless_chaos> no, -l looked all messed up too lol
<daftykins> oh well. drama over.
<mindless_chaos> but only because when I ran -l all I saw was funky numbers, and it looked like it was messed up
<Philll> <EriC^^> you mean run it on terminal? it returns syntax error
<apwbdjp> mindless_chaos, ls -lh should be clearer
<mindless_chaos> it was just the fact that the names were so long, and so many of them, just made the output look stupid, i tried so many ontions
<mindless_chaos> anyway, im out
<mindless_chaos> later
<EriC^^> Philll: it's good if the program is not a gui, i thought it wasn't a gui that was running, in your case just whenever it runs just ps aux | grep <program> in the terminal
<EriC^^> Philll: you're probably missing a ; or something it should work
<EriC^^> Philll: is the guest account active right now?
<Philll> no
<Philll> <EriC^^>that is what appears running cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd http://paste.ubuntu.com/10249238/
<michael_1> The Ubuntu phone suspends apps running in the background. Does the same apply for terminal processes too?
<cfhowlett> !touch | michael_1
<ubottu> michael_1: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> ugh these phone types are only gonna get worse now that thing is out
<Philll> <EriC^^> i tryed to run the code you told me to run on terminal but it does not works it returns syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<EriC^^> michael_1: if the terminal is an app i guess so
<cached> what would be the correct command for backing up an entire remote drive over ssh? i'm looking into doing something like ssh me@remotehost "tar -czvf - / 2> /var/log/sshbackup" > backup.tar.gz , but i'd want to run the tar command as root...
<EriC^^> michael_1: try sleep 10 and see if continued
<EriC^^> Philll: paste what you typed
<cached> and by backup i mean transfer. this is a one time thing, so rsync isn't necessary, and what's important is that it deals well with a lot of small files
<Philll> ps aux | grep <program>
<EriC^^> the exact thing you typed
<Philll> yes
 * daftykins chuckles
<EriC^^> <program> is just a placeholder for whatever you want to use
<EriC^^> like ps aux | grep something
<Philll> ok i should put there the name of the prgraman that starts by itself? it is codeblocks i runned ps aux | grep <codeblocks> and it did not worked too
<EriC^^> without the <>
<Philll> <EriC^^> ok worked, it returned: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10249420/
<EriC^^> ok so it's not running right now
<Philll> no
<daftykins> cached: if it's one time why must you make it into a single command?
<cached> daftykins: i have like 1gb left on the remote drive, and 99gb worth of stuff
<daftykins> cached: you're not gonna be able to tar it all up then
<cached> daftykins: the tar isn't being stored in a file, it's sent over the network...
<daftykins> i know that's what you're up to but didn't think it possible to send it before it's done, ho-hum
<daftykins> ah well gl
<Philll> <EriC^^> i mean the programm oppened by itself and i imdiately closed it, just that, it happens sometimes with other programs, it just opens and keeps opent, the program is always on the icons bar
<Philll> <EriC^^> with icons bar i mean sidebar
<EriC^^> is it one of the programs in your sidebar?
<Philll> yes
<EriC^^> ok, it could be the tap to click of the mouse
<EriC^^> *touchpad
<EriC^^> is it a laptop?
<Philll> the touchpad was desactivated
<Philll> yes
<EriC^^> do you press the super button a lot?
<EriC^^> or alt+numbers?
<Philll> <EriC^^> sorry i don't know what is the superbutton, english is not my natural language
<EriC^^> do you usually press alt+numbers
<Philll> more or less, my old keyboard of this notebook was changed, it worked by itself
<bmelcher84> anyone know much about the vlans?
<daftykins> bmelcher84: ##networking
<EriC^^> has it ever happened with you away from the keyboard?
<bmelcher84> thanks
<Philll> not that i remeber
<Philll> <EriC^^> i mean this keyboard does not works by itself, typing or something like that, and i dont know if there is a command for codeblocks to open alt+something
<EriC^^> Philll: it might be that you're pressing the winkey next to alt with a number, that causes the launcher apps to start
<EriC^^> winkey = super
<Philll> <EriC^^> it can be, my hand is always close to the win key
 * OerHeks thinks: programms start by itself, keyboard changed, sounds like dirt in the edge of the touchpad or wrong keyboard
<Philll> <EriC^^> i think this keyboard can have a bad contact with the winkey, i think the winkey is being fucntioning by itself
<Philll> <EriC^^> it is a relief that is the keyboard, the old keyboard had the same problem, but not with the winkey, and as the program takes sometimes to start i could have pressed the keys without noticing and only noticing after a  while when the programs starts
<Guest75321> i just installed ubuntu 15.04 everything was going good till the second or third restart. once i sussfully log in im kicked back out to the login screen. but then i can only can type a letter or two in password field before it goes blank
<daftykins> Guest75321: 15.04 isn't out yet, #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> Philll: yes it could be so
<EriC^^> Philll: you could add a xev command to the while true command and see if the buttons were pressed for it to open
<EriC^^> Philll: or something like that
<EriC^^> Philll: maybe disable the super key with xmodmap or something
<EriC^^> see if goes away
<EriC^^> *if it
<somsip> !15.04 | Guest75321
<ubottu> Guest75321: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Philll> <EriC^^> thankyou verrymuch Eric, i think an invasor would not be constantly openning programs from the sidebar and doing nothing more than that, but what about "guest-mr3qXw" appearing with the command cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd is there something to worry?
<EriC^^> Philll: no idea about that user, it looks like a guest session user but it's odd that it's in the user list
<Philll> <EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10249238/ is there something more here to worry?
<EriC^^> Philll: type grep guest-mr3qXw | /etc/passwd
<Basketball> how do i open apps at mouse location
<OerHeks> Basketball, lols, move your mouse to the panel, open it, etc
<EriC^^> Philll: sorry, grep guest-mr3qXw /etc/passwd
<Philll> <EriC^^> it return permission denyed
<Basketball> OerHeks, i have dual monitor
<Philll> <EriC^^> that is what returned:  guest-mr3qXw:x:117:126:Guest,,,:/tmp/guest-mr3qXw:/bin/bash
<Philll> <EriC^^ i have by mistake some weeks ago opened the ubuntu on guest, but i don't remeber nothing about  guest-mr3qXw
<EriC^^> Philll: it looks like the guest sessions user
<EriC^^> it's odd that it's in the user list though
<Philll> <EriC^^> ok so is it regular that it apears  guest-mr3qXw when i put the command: cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd    ?
<bmelcher84> the networking channel is just troll games
<bmelcher84> and they are not even funny when they do it lol
<daftykins> bmelcher84: well, doesn't make it an ubuntu topic i'm afraid.
<Philll> <EriC^^> i've made all the processes to instal wine on 64 bits system, could it have something related, i've executed allmost all the commands from here: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<bmelcher84> daftykins: how to set a vlan in ubuntu doesent make it under ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Philll: type sudo grep guest /etc/shadow | cut -c1-20
<daftykins> bmelcher84: vlans are configured on routers and switches 0o
<Philll> <EriC^^>  it returned guest-mr3qXw:*:16464
<bmelcher84> daftykins: right, but you have to set your computer to look on a specific vlan to connect to it
<daftykins> that doesn't sound right
<daftykins> anyway, i'm off
<Philll> <EriC^^> could this guest user thing be related to an invasor?
<daftykins> it's probably just the guest account.
<Philll> <EriC^^> our university's email is administrated by them and they have said that they monitor us
<EriC^^> Philll: i dont think so
<daftykins> wow that is some paranoid computing
<EriC^^> Philll: it has the home dir of the guest session and no password
<mk> I've installed Ubuntu on a fresh disk, but have a windows partition on an old disk that I'd like to boot into - is that possible?
<Philll> <EriC^^> what about 16464 this is not my password, what is it?
<daftykins> mk: plug it in, run sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> Philll: according to the manpage it's the date the password was last changed
<EriC^^> i wonder if somebody could tell when the account was created using it
<mk> daftykins: excellent, it found it. Thank you
 * daftykins bows
<cfhowlett> guest account HAS no password - or system privileges
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah it has the number there though
<Philll> <EriC^^> well i've changed the password recently, but you mean when my account was created? i just have one single account on this notebook.
<EriC^^> that's why i wondered for no password accounts if you could tell when it was created with it
<cfhowlett> if you're truly worried about the guest account, it is easily disabled.
<Philll> <EriC^^> you mean 16464 is when the guest account was created?
<Basketball> open window on monitor with mouse
<EriC^^> Philll: the manpage says The date of the last password change, expressed as the number of           days since Jan 1, 1970.
<Philll> <EriC^^> OH, amazing, it like time function o c language
<OerHeks> 45 days ago
<Philll> <OerHeks> if you say about the 16464 i changed my password kind like 15 days ago not 45
<EriC^^> Philll: that's when the guest account was created
<detorr> hello
<detorr> whats up
<detorr> is anyone here?
<detorr> penis
<Philll> <EriC^^> You mean when i installed ubunto on my notebook, or you mean when i started the notebook with the guest account?
<detorr> ubuntu is fly
<EriC^^> Philll: it's since the guest account was created, how i dunno
<detorr> beep
<DANtheBEASTman> i'm booted from a live cd, I have my hard drive mounted, but to make changes I need to use sudo.. I tried `# mount -o remount,rw,umask=000 /dev/sdaN` but it doesn't help, same effects..
<DANtheBEASTman> any ideas?
<Philll> <EriC^^> But i guest account is created when you install the os or when you use it? i did not put any name on the guest account, is that name generated automatically?
<EriC^^> Philll: type sudo grep filipi /etc/shadow | cut -d: -f3
<EriC^^> or better yet
<EriC^^> Philll: type sudo grep root /etc/shadow | cut -d: -f3
<Philll> 16400
<DANtheBEASTman> the partition in question is ext4, so I'm guessing that umask really only applies to vfat filesystems
<EriC^^> for the second?
<Philll> yes root
<Philll> wel 64 days before when i acessed with the guest user is probably the date when i last installed ubuntu on my notebook
<Philll> i mean 16400-16464=64 kind like two months
<Philll> <EriC^^> i think it creates with the acess of the guest user, how can i easily calculate the date trough 16464 days since 1970
<Philll> <EriC^^> well today is 16481 so 16481-16464=17 days ago
<Philll> <EriC^^> so i think 17 days ago was 30 january, probably when i acessed with the guest user by accident
<DANtheBEASTman> EriC^^: btw, you could've done that with a single awk command.. sudo awk -F':' '/root/{print $3}' /etc/shadow  awk -F'<char>' works like cut -d and then you can grep in awk by running awk '/search/' and then to get the third column you {print $3}
<Philll> <EriC^^> so this is no reason to worry ? this guest user?
<EriC^^> DANtheBEASTman: true
<EriC^^> DANtheBEASTman: cut -d: -f2- is useful for end of line stuff, awk has an ugly thing for that
<EriC^^> unless you know how to easily grab the end of line from a column
<EriC^^> :>
<DANtheBEASTman> in that case i would just use awk to delete the columns, so if you wanted the third onwards.. awk -F':' '/root/{$1=$2=''; print}'  but this slightly mangles it, so cut may actually be easier.. but in general I try to avoid chaining pipes for text processing, and just try to use awk
<DANtheBEASTman> EriC^^: ^ (oops forgive my color code fail)
<EriC^^> DANtheBEASTman: yeah awk is great
<DANtheBEASTman> actually that should awk -F':' '/root/{$1=$2=""; print}'  those inner quotes would mess up the outer quotes
<jack_> Hello.
<jack_> Is there any way to view an organized menu of whats on a machine with unity?
<inex> o
<sujata> can any one tell me  why i am suddenly getting telugu language in my browser instead of english, even though i have changed the preferences langugae to english
<sujata> i am working on ubuntu 14.04
<jack_> Me too.
<aeoril> jack_ I did not know, but I clicked on the top icon in the taskbar which brings up the search and typed "software" - there was the "Ubuntu Software Center" - I clicked on that, then selected "Installed" at the top, and got an expandable, interactive list
<detorr> can't install google chrome
<detorr> error
<jack_> Thanks
<aeoril> jack_ sure :)
<jack_> <<<<<<<<Good bye then. :)
<aeoril> not sure that thing is called the taskbar though - the vertical bar with icons on the left
<sujata> aeoril: can you tell me how to change the language for my browser?
<detorr> oh it worked
<detorr> see you later chumps
<aeoril> sujata well, I will google it - just a minute
<sujata> aeoril: ok
<aeoril> sujata I just googled "change chrome language" and found this:  https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95416?hl=en
<aeoril> I have not tried it
<sujata> aeoril: i am working with mozilla
<aeoril> sujata can you take it from here though?  I.E., "change firefox language" ???
<sujata> i ahve tried but i am not able to
<sujata> i have changed the language but still it is showing the same telugu language
<aeoril> Do you think maybe it is the specific website?  Maybe try http://www.microsoft.com or something?
<aeoril> sorry, ubuntu.com ...
<sujata> ok
<aeoril> sujata did htat work?
<aeoril> that*
<Debugger> Help! https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/v72PN09z/Problem.txt
<maestrojed> I am trying to add the php extension "geos". I don't know much, I followed http://wygoda.net/blog/testing-geos-33-php-bindings/. After I do all the steps I get no errors but the extension is not loaded. The ini file is loaded but I don't think the .so file exists. I did a "find" and didn't find it.
<ekixx> hey guys
<ekixx> i need a advice
<Debugger> No helpers here? :(
<somsip> maestrojed: possible sudo php5enmod {modname}
<ekixx> im not asking for any help bro
<maestrojed> somsip that complained the ini file wasn't in mods-available. So I moved it there. But then when I look at phpinfo not even the ini file is loaded. Before the ini file was loaded but not the module. I feel after checkinstall or make + make install there should be a .so file and there doesn't seem to be.
<maestrojed> I always suck at this compiling stuff
<somsip> maestrojed: you compiled this yourself? you need to contact the software authors then. I can't help if it's not an official package
<somsip> !find geos
<ubottu> Found: libgeos++-dev, libgeos-3.4.2, libgeos-c1, libgeos-dbg, libgeos-dev
<maestrojed> yeah, I linked to the the tut the official package said to file. I followed those instructions
<maestrojed> http://wygoda.net/blog/testing-geos-33-php-bindings/
<somsip> maestrojed: looks like it's official in 15.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/php5-geos
<maestrojed> somsip great.... :)
<bmelcher84> ubuntu wont pull dhcp address
<bmelcher84> no link lights either... not sure what the issue is
<bmelcher84> anyone to lend a hand?
<Debugger> What's the relationship between ubuntu community and amazon?
<ubuntu> g
<bagginsDK> Hello, i have a very embarassing problem with services. How can i enable / start a service in Ubuntu?
<Guest78711> hi
<jishjish> hi all, is there a general linux command (applicable to more than ubuntu distributions) which I can run to see if I am sixty_four bit compatible? I would like to run 64 bit ubuntu.
<somsip> jishjish: sudo lshw -C cpu
<jishjish> what should that command return, for me to know if I can run 64 bit?
<somsip> jishjish: did you run it?
<jishjish> I am not running ubuntu distribution at present.
<jishjish> however I can boot into live-cd ubuntu and run it soon.
<somsip> jishjish: or just look up your CPU on the manufacturer's spec sheet
<jishjish> that's an idea thanks.
<celexi> i am trying wayland on fedora 21 and its amazing how smooth it all ( even imput )is
<kanhiay> hi all, i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS and libre office 4.2.6.3, i want to insert a text watermark on all pages, i tried to insert a text box in header and adjust its length and position , so that it can be applied on all pages, but it is working only on that page. I want to apply it on all pages automatically, how to do that in Libre Office.
<kanhiay> this simple task is taking too much time of me
<cfhowlett> kanhiay, ask #libreoffice
<kanhiay> no body is answering there cfhowlett
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: nobody is answering and these are must have features in libreoffice and how libreoffice is productive , if it is taking so much time just for a watermark
<cfhowlett> kanhiay, libreoffice is NOT an ubuntu program or product.  ask the publisher
<kanhiay> cfhowlett:  peoples will be using it, hence i asked for a help here
<cfhowlett> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/community-support/
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: you are a bot??
<cfhowlett> kanhiay, of course not
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: thanks,
<cfhowlett> kanhiay, happy2help!
<bagginsDK> Hi, i would like to know how can i configure some Firewall rule in ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !ufw | baggar11
<ubottu> baggar11: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<cfhowlett> bagginsDK, see above, baggar11 sorry
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: most of times, whenever i boot into ubuntu, my DVD Drive ejects during boot and randomly 2-3 times, after login
<cfhowlett> kanhiay, why not install ubuntu?
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: I never faced this problem in Windows,
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: it is already installed
<cfhowlett> kanhiay, so why mention DVD?
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: i mean, DVD tray ejects for no reason
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: dvd tray is empty and i didn't press any button
<NEI4U2K> hi, when you move your cursor to the left top corner, it shows open windows, right? how do i change the sensitivity of it? what is it called?
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: it is irritating to close it manually, beacause I am using a laptop
<akiva-thinkpad> Are there any good historically educational games available on Ubuntu? Something that will teach you something if you play it?
<kanhiay> akiva-thinkpad: edubuntu
<cfhowlett> akiva-thinkpad, edubuntu has games ... I think there's a metapackage
<akiva-thinkpad> cfhowlett, cool
<kanhiay> cfhowlett: nobody has replied yet, in #LIBREOFFICE
<EulogyHr> hi
<EulogyHr> ls
<andrewjs18-> Ben64, still around?
<mjhszig> anyone running pinguy?
<cfhowlett> mjhszig, not supported here
<mjhszig> darn, i went to #pinguy, but its empty
<cfhowlett> mjhszig, if you need support, consider installing an OS that provides it.
<mjhszig> well, i guess my question is really more broad... it really about ubuntu 10.10
<cfhowlett> mjhszig, way past end of life, thus no longer supported.
<mjhszig> k  well its still a usable system, and people are running way older OS than mine, im just looking for help to a problem, i came to the right place, so i not looking for nay-saysers, just someone who is interested in helping, thx
<cfhowlett> mjhszig, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 and 14.10 ubuntu are officially supported as stated in the channel topic.  other OS's are not.  sorry to disappoint.
<r0b0r> sorry mate, the *buntu Nazis are only gonna help you on current distros
<r0b0r> (but they are very helpful if you are running a current dist)
<Tm_T> r0b0r: please try behave
<r0b0r> sorry Tm, i did clarify...
<Bob`> us.undernet.org
<Tm_T> r0b0r: doesn't make it ok, show some respect to volunteers and the community
<r0b0r> You guys are very helpful with issues regarding the current distros of Ubuntu... that's what i said....
<r0b0r> is there an antiquated *buntu forum?
<cfhowlett> r0b0r, pretty sure he was referring to the completely unprovoked insult about "buntu nazis"
<r0b0r> oh
<r0b0r> right. yeah sorry about that
<r0b0r> seriously though, where does one go to find support for no longer supported distros?
<r0b0r> there are a lot of people not running the latest distros for whatever reason, where can they go to ask questions?
<r0b0r> I just feel it's rude to disregard someone, although it IS indeed in the topic header, for using an antiquated dist.
<mjhszig> well that is definitely how i feel. i have a general question about ubuntu that cant even be entertained bc im not up to date. the forum designed for my distro apparently doesnt exist anymore. so now what am i supposed to do. ok if this is offical channel of supported OS, then where am i supposed to go
<cfhowlett> mjhszig, easy answer: install a supported version?
<cfhowlett> mjhszig, LTS versions have 5 year support lifetimes.  14.04 is the current LTS
<somsip> r0b0r: try asking your real question. If it doesn't involve a package issue, it might have a simple fix.
<Guest9587> luke2
<r0b0r> somsip, I am simply an observer in this forum - thankyou though for being polite
<r0b0r> Manners go a long way!
<somsip> r0b0r: I forgot to ignore you for the nazis crack actually. I meant to be polite to mjhszig
<r0b0r> Oh ok. Yeah sorry about that. Ignore away.
<somsip> mjhszig: so what's the real issue, just in case it is a quick fix that can easily be answered?
<mjhszig> File system is 10GB, but now im low on disk space, but i hardly have ANYTHING saved to the file system, all personal files are on dif partitions. ive searched and cannot find what is taking up so much space, or files i can safely remove. my question is- is there a hidden/common location that ubuntu is know for storing junk data?
<EriC^^> mjhszig: type df -h , paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<somsip> mjhszig: use du -h and work your way around the directories.
<somsip> mjhszig: so, cd /var; du -h .
<mjhszig> obviously im not an advanced, so bugs like this big issues for me
<EriC^^> mjhszig: also du -shx /* 2>/dev/null
<mjhszig> working
<somsip> mjhszig: this is a more detailed way to do it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/653096/howto-free-inode-usage
<bmelcher84> anyone to help getting my network card working on ubuntu 14.10?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> could you guys help how to resolve this error: install_driver(mysql) failed: Perl API version v5.14.0 of DBD::mysql does not match v5.18.0 at /usr/lib/perl/5.18/DynaLoader.pm line 207.
<leeyaa> it started failing after upgrade
<cluelessperson> How do I get started learning the basics of ubuntu?
<cluelessperson> I've been using it for years, but I have to google EVERYTHING
<cluelessperson> I'm not a sysadmin, just develop on them and use them to run applications
<piotr__> how to change default route for wlan?
<ianorlin> cluelessperson, you can learn some things by lurking in this chat and seeing what solves other peoples problem
<cluelessperson> ianorlin, ...
<ianorlin> I think everyone has to google stuff eventually but I find once I see someone help somone with a problem documentation can make more sense
<cluelessperson> ianorlin,   Is there not a simple resource of "things you must know about ubuntu"
<ianorlin> cluelessperson, that depends on how you use it as different users must know is different
<mjhszig> hmm well looks like 4.7G is /usr       with 1G /usr/share 2G /usr/lib     but i still dont know where the in these folders the junk is- but im guessing reading through that forum will help me figure it out
<platz> is there something like gimp but more lightweight?
<mjhszig> somsip, thanks
<mjhszig> EriC^^, thanks
<mjhszig> r0b0r, thanks
<MannerMan> platz: Pinta
<platz> MannerMan: looks nice thanks
<cluelessperson> holy f** I just got depressed real quick
<cluelessperson> mjhszig,   tree ?
<gao> x
<gao> 有人吗？
<cluelessperson> gao,  ?
<bazhang> !cn | gao
<ubottu> gao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> no cursing here cluelessperson
<gao> where are u from?
<bazhang> gao this is ubuntu support only
<bazhang> gao chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gao> o.o
<gao> thx
<cluelessperson> gao,  Hell.  I've come for you.
<bazhang> cluelessperson, knock off the nonsense
<cluelessperson> bazhang, You're nonsense.
<mjhszig> cluelessperson, ...srry, tree?
<Sacred> hey people
<bmelcher84> cant get a wired connection to work on ubuntu 14.10, anyone to help?
<bmelcher84> Sacred: hey there
<sandieg> hey guys :)
<sandieg> how should be the easy way to install, nvidia drivers ?
<sandieg> i fell i want to play a game ! :P
<sandieg> Good Morning !:)
<Sacred> how do we play chess on here
<hateball> !nvidia | sandieg
<ubottu> sandieg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ghhofstetter> hello i am getting an error when trying to install the youtube to mp3 converter in the app center these are the details that I am getting
<ghhofstetter> http://pastebin.com/PD0zYHA8
<sriram> Need help in obtaining text in odt files with tags in a text file.........??
<prohobo> hi, im having trouble with Outlook Exchange Web App, is there any tool i can use on Ubuntu to troubleshoot account locking? (ie. Account Lockout and Management Tool)
<rww> prohobo: not that I know of. my usual solution to needing to do Windows admin stuff in Linux is to RDP into a Windows server
<prohobo> :\ okay ty
<jishjish> hi all, I am new to apache, xampp, and php ( I am a beginner and just trying to learn php). I've setup default xampp in ubuntu 14.10 (64bit) however sql databses is not installed and when I start the process it keeps stopping. Can anyone help?
<bekks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> jishjish, use lamp, xampp is not supported
<jishjish> ok I will try lamp, is there an exampp support channel?
<rhct> Hello
<rhct> Can some one help me, I want to change the ssh terminal background color from black to other color, is that possible ?
<r0b0r> yep
<rhct> r0b0r how we can do that ?
<r0b0r> i don't know.
<rhct> lol
<rhct> lol then who knows
<r0b0r> I have done it, I can't remember how
<r0b0r> I like green on black so yeah that's what I set it to
<r0b0r> but any colors in the CGA sorta color codes works
<r0b0r> what terminal?
<rhct> it is remote ssh , i am using putty
<r0b0r> ok
<r0b0r> well that's up to your client then
<rhct> hmmmm
<r0b0r> you can fuck with the color \ transparency as you see fit
<rhct> how i can do that ?
<r0b0r> again, I would not know exactly
<bekks> rhct: ssh does not have a background color at all. Configure the colors of your terminal instead.
<rhct> i did it
<rhct> :D
<rhct> thanks for guiding me
<rhct> lol
<r0b0r> ;)
<jishjish> ubottu: do you support bitnami lamp? I have downloaded a .run file. I think I need to change the permissions in order to install it but I am not sure.
<ubottu> jishjish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xtalmath> what is the process for submitting a new software package to get included on ubuntu's package manager?
<r0b0r> that is a good question xtalmath
<r0b0r> i have no fucking idea
<r0b0r> but I am interested in the answer
<bazhang> r0b0r, no cursing here please
<bekks> jishjish: We dont support other lamp stacks than in the ubuntu repositories. No Bitnami.
<bazhang> jishjish, install lamp from the ubuntu software repositories
<xtalmath> are there ubuntu developer IRC channels?
<bazhang> xtalmath, ever created a PPA?
<jishjish> ok bekks bazhang I will install from ubuntu repos.
<bazhang> xtalmath, #ubuntu-app-devel
<White_Cat_mobile> Hello! I am having difficulty with ubuntu and ufi
<xtalmath> r0b0r: I found it I think: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<bustershin> hi guy is there a way to fix booting? i chose system setup in boot options and now the default boot win 8.1. i installed ubuntu alongside win 8.1
<r0b0r> awesome White_Cat_mobile :)
<bergelmir> i've set "set -e" in my bash script but one command (check if service x is running) can fail but i don't want the script to exit in this case. what do I need to change? maybe this weird 2>1 thingy?
<White_Cat_mobile> I want to convert my ubuntu server to boot via uefi rather than bios
<bazhang> asked in #bash yet bergelmir ?
<bergelmir> bazhang: nope...
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<jishjish> bazhang: I think previous installed xampp is interfering with my now installed (but not working lamp on ubuntu. How can i enter a terminal command to remove XAMPP?
<jishjish> and all dependencies?
<bmelcher84> anyone to help me get my network card working in ubuntu?
<bmelcher84> have been working on it for hours, no luck
<bazhang> jishjish, remove it from wherenver you installed? no idea where that is
<bazhang> bmelcher84, what is the chipset for it
<jishjish> isn't there like a terminal command for remove?
<bmelcher84> what command would tell me that?
<bekks> jishjish: Thats a good question for the xampp support.
<bazhang> jishjish, not with apt-get since you didnt install it that way
<bmelcher84> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> bmelcher84, lspci for pci cards lsusb for usb
<bazhang> bmelcher84, pastebin either / or .both
<bazhang> !paste | bmelcher84
<ubottu> bmelcher84: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jishjish> bekks is there an xampp support channel?
<bazhang> !alis | jishjish
<ubottu> jishjish: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bmelcher84> Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411
<bekks> jishjish: I dont know, I never used xampp mysself. Maybe you can use alis to search for it.
<bekks> !alis | jishjish
<bazhang>  /msg alis list xampp <------ jishjish
<bmelcher84> bazhang: sorry, keep forgetting to tag you
<bmelcher84> ^
<jishjish>  /msg alis list xampp
<bazhang> bmelcher84, thats a wifi or a ethernet card
<bazhang> jishjish, no spaces before the /
<bmelcher84> bazhang: ethernet
<bmelcher84> bazhang: pci express gagabit ethernet controller (rev 0c)
<bmelcher84> gigabit
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/rgephy.4freebsd.html bmelcher84
<bazhang> !info rgephy
<ubottu> Package rgephy does not exist in utopic
<eltigre> er
<bazhang> waht
<eltigre> I've got a problem with configuring an additional dns server... I've found lots of confusing information, and most of the time it doesn't work
<eltigre> I tried resolv.conf and dhclient.conf, but even after restarting network-manager or networking services the dns server isn't used
<bmelcher84> bazhang: thanks! but never done that before... hmm
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1164932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839393 in r8169 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1164932 Network problem with the r8169 driver and RTL8111/8168B" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> bmelcher84, I seem to think the above may be the bug associated with that
<bazhang> !info r8168-dkms
<ubottu> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.038.00-1 (utopic), package size 71 kB, installed size 820 kB
<bmelcher84> bazhang: i have the same computer running 14.10 server and it works fine...
<bmelcher84> the 14.10 desktop version and 14.04 desktop has had the issue...
<bazhang> r8168-dkms <--- try installing and modprobing that bmelcher84
<bmelcher84> like apt-get it?
<bmelcher84> okay
<bazhang> yes
<bmelcher84> sry, still a little new
<bazhang> we all were at one time
<bmelcher84> thanks :)
<bmelcher84> bazhang: then modprobe r8168-dkms
<bmelcher84> ?
<bmelcher84> had a system program problem detected come up
<bmelcher84> crash report for the r8168-dkms
<bazhang> bmelcher84, is it installled? sorry I have to follow up later, or you can ask others here for assistacne with that
<bmelcher84> says it failed to build
<bmelcher84> bazhang: thanks
<bmelcher84> anyone to help with this here?
<ame> For taking backup of my users and groups, what are the files i need to take backup??
<bazhang> ame outside of /home ?
<White_Cat> so I am stuck with http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat> I'd welcome any guidence as I am not very proficient with ubuntu :(
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: You are booting in bios mode, and want to boos UEFI?
<White_Cat> booting with bios mode is a hastle but I can do it
<ame> bazhang:No i have more than 30 users and 15 groups on my computer...If i am going to reinstall the server what are the files i need to take backup for restore the users and groups details??
<White_Cat> currently ts booted via usb
<White_Cat> *its
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: That made no sense, bios hansles usb. - What is it you want to accomplish?=
<White_Cat> I want the ubuntu-server to boot via UEFI rather than legacy
<White_Cat> I have booted it via USB
<White_Cat> Its recovery mode or something
<White_Cat> I think its called "live cd"
<cfhowlett> !uefi | White_Cat
<ubottu> White_Cat: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
 * Exploiter https://worldhacker.org For l33t to l33t , Just Accept Our Self Sign 4098 Bit , The First 4098 ssl bit website ... . for news browse through http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker ... . We never Backdoor Our ssl ... .
<White_Cat> I know what UEFI is
 * Exploiter https://worldhacker.org For l33t to l33t , Just Accept Our Self Sign 4098 Bit , The First 4098 ssl bit website ... . for news browse through http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker ... . We never Backdoor Our ssl ... .
<White_Cat> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS does return UEFI on live cd
<Exploiter> hey guys how are ya
<[code_0]> hi all. I am new in linux and if anyone can recommend me an official course which can be recognized in all world. Anyone knows about Linux Foundation Certificate at linuxfoundation.org? How serous they are and so forth?
<cfhowlett> Exploiter, stop spamming this channel
<cfhowlett> [code_0], they are "serious".
<ame> i have more than 30 users and 15 groups on my computer...If i am going to reinstall the server what are the files i need to take backup for restore the users and groups details??
<[code_0]> cfhowlett, I mean their certificates worth all over the world
<bekks> ame: /etc/group, /etc/passwd and the user directories.
<ame> bekka:user directory from /home??
<ame> bekks:user directory from /home??
<longloop> I have a question.
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I am strugling with http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<bekks> ame: Whereever your user directories are - take a look at /etc/passwd
<longloop> How to make access.log accessible to PHP. Should I add www-data user to adm group [adm is the group of file access.log]. Would it be a security concern?
<ame> bekks:Then wat about this /etc/shadow??
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, 1.  Haven't yet messed with UEFI, new laptop arrives this week, but ... pre-installed ubuntu.  :)  2. rather than converting, I would think it easier/safer/saner to reinstall in uefi format.  YMMV
<bekks> ame: That file contains the passwords of the users.
<ame> bekks:We need to backup that also??
<bekks> ame: If you want to preserve them, yes.
<ame> bekks:then anyother file??
<bekks> ame: I'd take a full backup of the system.
<ame> bekks:I want to take users,groups and permission applied to the folders
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I cant do that
<White_Cat> I dont want to loose data
<White_Cat> The reason why I need UEFI because I am having issues with disk detection without it
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, well, OF COURSE you back up first ...
<White_Cat> I cant
<White_Cat> it wont detect drives
<White_Cat> I dont need a lecture on backups because this is exactly what I told them too
<White_Cat> but who listens to me
<White_Cat> *sigh*
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, I listen!
<White_Cat> anyways I am trying to figure out how to make UEFI work
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, http://askubuntu.com/questions/84501/how-can-i-change-convert-a-ubuntu-mbr-drive-to-a-gpt-and-make-ubuntu-boot-from     http://mdinescu.com/misc/19-ubuntu-1204-convert-mbr-to-gpt-and-legacy-bios-to-uefi-using-grub2
<White_Cat> I dont want to destroy my bootability
<White_Cat> disk should be able to retain legacy boot
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, "should", yes :)
<randomuser85785> hey this is my first Ubuntu install, I need to find out why i have broken packages
<randomuser85785> i need to install 32 bit gconf2 package to play some steam games but when i do -
<randomuser85785> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  gconf2:i386 : Depends: gconf-service-backend:i386 (= 3.2.6-2ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<randomuser85785> how do i not hold broken packages
<randomuser85785> since its saying i held them?
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I dont want to randomly type those commands :(
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, read the man pages for the official guidance
<White_Cat> I have
<White_Cat> I am stuck
<White_Cat> I have already installed files for efi I believe
<bekks> randomuser85785: Just install the second missingpackage mentioned, gconf-service-backend:i386
<White_Cat> it does contain grub.cfg and grubx64.efi
 * randomuser85785 hugs bekks 
<randomuser85785> thanks!
<White_Cat> when I boot with UEFI I am dropped to a grub> prompt
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: If booting with bios works, use that.
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: UEFI booting for you gives almost no upside, but as you see - will not work without fiddling around.
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, nothing random so far as I can see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_EFI_or_Legacy_mode   <<<OFFICIAL tutorial from ubuntu.
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I followed it before
<White_Cat> OpenTokix I know but it does have a speed boost
<White_Cat> also drives arent detected otherwise
<White_Cat> this is a new server so they seem to not care too much about legacy
<White_Cat> I am at grub> prompt
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, nothing more I can offer.  haven't yet been subjected to efi.
<White_Cat> cfhowlett its an experience every mortal should taste
<White_Cat> as well as by immortals
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, "soon".
<White_Cat> Coming soon to a laptop near you... Yeah I gathered... :p
<White_Cat> can you suggest me grub commands I can use to see my status OpenTokix?
<wiehan> How do I allow my Deluge Web UI to download torrents to ~/Downloads/Incomplete and then move it to ~/Downloads/Complete there seems to be a permission issue, as the torrent shows up as downloading on the web interface but immediately gives a Error
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: is it a dell servers?
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: I still wonder what you are trying to do. - Is ubuntu installed, or are you trying to get the installer running from usb?
<White_Cat> ubuntu is installed
<White_Cat> it works fine
<White_Cat> with efort I can boot to it through legacy
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: So what are you trying to do?
<White_Cat> this is an hp server by the way
<White_Cat> I am trying to configure it so that it can boot from UEFI
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: Why?
<White_Cat> because otherwise it doesnt detect drives
<OpenTokix> White_Cat: UEFI will give you next to no upside if ubuntu is running.
<White_Cat> aside from the raid array
<OpenTokix> Weird
<White_Cat> weird indeed
<White_Cat> I think I am close to resolveing it
<White_Cat> I am at a grub> prompt post UEFI boot
<White_Cat> and USB isnt in right now so it can see somehting.
<Bary90820> So on ubuntu 14.10 some apps won't open
<Bary90820> firefox being one
<White_Cat> So I have /mnt/boot/efi which has two files grub.cfg and grubx64.efi
<White_Cat> so far I have followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat> !seen EriC^^
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<mozzarella> White_Cat: I've seen EriC^^ for the last time in  at 2015-02-16 03:21:04 -0500, they said "Quit: Leaving".
<White_Cat> ****
<_0xAX> Hello all, i installed 3.19 kernel on ubuntu 14.10, trying to load with it but getting: Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... does not exists. /boot/grub/grub.cfg contains the same configuration for 3.19.0 that as in old kernels, besides path to linux/initrd. Is anybody know how to fix it?
<White_Cat> r0b0r I replied to you btw
<Bary90820> here is a log when firefox wouldn't open
<Bary90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ysMrndfT
<Bary90820> It did actually open when I did sudo firefox
<ikonia> Bary90820: it's broken BECAUSE you did sudo firefox
<dasjoe> Running firefox as root, what could possibly go wrong?
<ikonia> stop using sudo - and fix the permissions on your home directory
<Bary90820> ikonia: what's wrong with my home directory
<ikonia> Bary90820: the permissions on it are wrong
<ikonia> Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/aaron/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied
<ikonia> see the "Permissions deined" error
<czsr> chmod 655 /home/aaron/.gnome2/accels
<ikonia> err no
<czsr> maybe fix
<ikonia> not blindly chmod
<ikonia> find out WHY it's wrong
<Bary90820> So the permissions should be 655?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> look at WHY it's broken
<ikonia> don't assume anything
<czsr> .gnome2 directory problem
<ikonia> once you know whats wrong  you can fix it
<ikonia> cliffer: yes, but WHY is it a problem
<czsr> create or change perms folder
<Bary90820> ikonia: it looks like it can't create the gnome accelerators directory
<wiehan> what is the easiest and safest way to host local website on the local network only which only points to various other webUI such as plex and deluge?
<czsr> look at folder
<jatt> create a html page with links to plex and deluge and host it on apache
<ikonia> Bary90820:  I know what - look at WHY
<wiehan> jatt what is a good guide to setup an apache server on my local ubuntu server machine that is safe?
<ikonia> VictorCL: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> VictorCL: oops, sorry not you
<ikonia> wiehan: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> wiehan: official setup docs there
<jatt> google 'apache secure ubuntu' lots of hits
<ikonia> don't need to google
<ikonia> use the official doc
<Bary90820> ikonia: i know it can't create /home/aaron/.gnome2/accels because i don't have the right permissions but what permissions should it have
<wiehan> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html does this look fine to follow?
<ikonia> Bary90820: what are the current permissions
<ikonia> wiehan: thats a good start
<wiehan> ikonia, I mean is that the right one?
<czsr> what is best ubuntu version for my high speed server?
<svetlana> how do I download help.ubuntu.com to my computer?
<ikonia> download it ?
<svetlana> for offline use, that is.
<svetlana> yes.
<ikonia> doesn't firefox have an offline option
<ikonia> where it mirrors it ?
<Luyin> svetlana: wget
<Bary90820> ikonia: drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4.0K Feb 15 02:22 home00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-install-on-ssd
<Lachezar> Hey all. What is rpcbind, why is it started in three different ways: rpcbind-boot.conf, rpcbind.conf, portmap-wait.conf
<White_Cat> possibly that
<White_Cat> hmm
<svetlana> (erm, I mean download _all_ of it, not only the pages I already visited.)
<ikonia> Bary90820: use a pastebin please that didn't come out cleaerly
<Bary90820> ok
<czsr> ikonia: wget -m http://help.ubuntu.com
<svetlana> ok
<ikonia> czsr: I don't need it
<Bary90820> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tjA8d0Jd
<svetlana> czsr: ok, thanks
<czsr> ok
<ikonia> Bary90820: it's owned by root
<ikonia> Bary90820: thats "home
<ikonia> Bary90820: you need your home directory
<czsr> look at .gnome and subfolders
<Bary90820> So i should chown to to aaron
<ikonia> Bary90820: no
<ikonia> Bary90820: pay attention
<ikonia> Bary90820: look at the PROBLEM directory
<ikonia> Bary90820: what are the permissions on that
<czsr> Bary90820: look at .gnome and subfolders maybe some folder cant be read or write
<Guest74758> How can I run ubuntu on SumSung note3 mobile phone?
<ikonia> !touch | Guest74758
<ubottu> Guest74758: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Lachezar> !rpcbind
<cfhowlett> ikonia, you were right.  everyone and their momma will be hitting the irc with phone questions.
<czsr> what is best ubuntu version for my high speed server?
<ikonia> czsr: which ever one best meets your needs
<Bary90820> ikonia: czsr http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HZjNHc4u
<czsr> 14.04 LTS  ?
<ikonia> czsr: if thats the one that best meets your needs - yes
<czsr> ok
<cfhowlett> !server | czsr
<ubottu> czsr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> Bary90820: show the permissions of /home/arron/.gnome2/accels
<trents> Hello
<svetlana> hi, trents
<Bary90820> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=i9GDQQnQ
<czsr> Bary90820: change perms
<avenger> I need a little help with remembering a show
<ikonia> Bary90820: ok - show the permissions on .gnome2
<cfhowlett> avenger, this is ubuntu support.  check your channel
<avenger> which cahnnel should I go to?
<czsr> avenger: #freenode
<cfhowlett> !alis | avenger,
<ubottu> avenger,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> avenger: ask in #freenode
<ikonia> they can help you find channels
<trents_> o Ubuntu Studio Não Tem o atalho Pará screenshot (Shift + Printscreen)
<Bary90820> ikonia: sorry there was a mistake with the last pastebin  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=US3G3RDV
<cfhowlett> trents, in English?
<trents> Yes
<trents> sorry
<trents> Ubuntu Studio does not have the shortcut for screenshot (Shift + Printscreen)
<ikonia> Bary90820: ok - so it's owned  by root
<cfhowlett> trents, so your question is ...
<ikonia> Bary90820: it's owned by root as you have launched commands using sudo - you do not need sudo
<svetlana> cfhowlett: ?
<ikonia> Bary90820: change the owner to your user and group (you can see these permissions in your home directorys root) with the sudo chown -R command
<cfhowlett> svetlana, !
<svetlana> cfhowlett: he wants that shortcut to work. do you not see the question?
<svetlana> trents: did it work before?
<trents> Ubuntu Studio is a distro aimed to actually programmers or is it better to use the normal Ubuntu?
<Bary90820> ikonia: I'm not sure if it ran correctly http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CAqADPnB
<Bary90820> firefox does open now tho
<cfhowlett> trents, your choice.
<ikonia> Bary90820: you just changed your full home directory, but that should work
<ikonia> trents: ubuntu studio is music/audio production
<cfhowlett> trents, note: plain vanilla ubuntu will be different from ubuntustudio
<ikonia> trents: or film production
<Bary90820> ikonia: there is still one program that won't open the gui app for samba
<ikonia> Bary90820: what gui app ?
<Bary90820> samba
<Bary90820> the one from the software center
<ikonia> thats not an application name
<ikonia> what is the name of the application you are trying to open
<Bary90820> ikonia: the name is samba
<ikonia> Bary90820: that is not a gui
<ikonia> "samba" is  not a gui
<ikonia> unless you can provide more details on what it is you are doing
<Bary90820> ikonia: this app
<Bary90820> http://www.krizna.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/config-samba-ubuntu12-04.png
<Bary90820> it's called samba in the software center
<ikonia> how are you launching it ?
<Bary90820> i've used it in the past
<ikonia> how are you launching it ?
<Bary90820> I am launching it from the unity launcher
<ikonia> I don't know about that application
<ikonia> so can't comment
<Shoe14> updog
<White_Cat> This is my drive makeup: http://pastebin.com/eJXKC61Q
<Bary90820> I just want it to open
<Bary90820> ikonia:
<White_Cat> What would be the equavalent of sda1 and sda3 from here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-install-on-ssd
<uf> Exetel sucks
<uf> there, I said it
<ikonia> ?
<uf> croppa_ uses Exetel
<ikonia> uf: croppa_ has not said a word
<ikonia> are you sure you're in the right channel ?
<ikonia> ooh you mean the host
<ikonia> if it continues to drop/connect it will get dealt wiith
<iamanedgecutter> OK, I just saw the Ubuntu for phone thing on the landing page, but did Ubuntu already have a distribution for phones?
<ikonia> they page shows where you can get it from
<iamanedgecutter> And I also heard that Ubuntu 15.04 is in alpha
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> it's discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<iamanedgecutter> How long will Ubuntu 15.04 be in the alpha stage for?
<ikonia> until it's ready
<ikonia> it's discussed in #ubuntu+1
<White_Cat_> ikonia isnt it until its ready + each week people ask for it?
<iamanedgecutter> OK, right now, Ubuntu 15.04 looks a lot like Ubuntu 14.04. Of course, they have not updated Unity yet
<naquad> hi
<svetlana> hello
<naquad> wha't the name of the service that runs sysv scripts?
<naquad> i mean systemd unit
<svetlana> sysv-init probably as a guess, but sysv ≠ systemd
<k1l> !15.04 | iamanedgecutter
<ubottu> iamanedgecutter: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<iamanedgecutter> Yeah, that is what I heard. I am thinking this will be the "Windows 10" of Ubuntu history
<iamanedgecutter> What is a vervet?
<ikonia> in what context ?
<iamanedgecutter> The animal
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<k1l> iamanedgecutter: its a monkey
<ikonia> use the internet to look up animals
<Lachezar> ikonia: It might be a Vitruous Verver version of Ubuntu :)
<iamanedgecutter> Ooh, OK
 * Lachezar sighs.
<k1l> iamanedgecutter: this channel is for tehcnical suppor tonly. so for 15.04 questions please see #ubuntu+1 and for chitchat please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lachezar> Virtuous Vervet
<iamanedgecutter> Can this command be run in a BASH shell script? :(){ :|: & };:
<ikonia> iamanedgecutter: stop trying to fork bombs
<ikonia> it's not funny
<ikonia> no-one should try that command
<bruno-test> /
 * bruno-test 
<uf> someone fork bombed my terminal at univeristy
<uf> when I left my terminal unattended
<uf> I came back and my computer was unresponsive
<sandieg> Hi! Good Morning, once again. I'm having a little issue with my 3D gaming card , ive installed nvidia-current ! from apt-get package manager without sucess , the computer is in fallback mode, what can be done ?
<sandieg> cucu...
<sandieg> !nvidia driver
<sandieg> $ lspci | grep VGA
<sandieg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 13d7 (rev a1
<ikonia> first step is to look at the xorg log and make sure it's loading the nvidia x module
<ikonia> you can verify this by looking in the xorg.conf file to make sure "nvidia" is listed as the driver it's trying to load
<sandieg> ok tks
<sandieg> brb
<sandieg> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<sandieg> hehe
<sandieg> :)
<sandieg> i dont have it :P
<sandieg> is there any automatic way to do it ?
<sandieg> like ati does?
<somsip> sandieg: possibly run nvidia-settings and get it to generate one? Didn't think it was needed though
<Coolkid_3245> Hello, does anyone know how to share data from a freshly formatted ubuntu computer to a win8.1 laptop with samba? I tried this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!) but it requires the computer to be online, how do I install the samba package without internet? than
<ikonia> !aptoncd | Coolkid_3245
<ubottu> Coolkid_3245: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<DReynolds> hi all. Hoping I can get some help. I installed xubuntu-desktop to try xfce, its ruining things. I've removed it again to try to get back to unity. It will not stop setting Xubuntu as the default in the login screen. Everytime I lock the computer it kicks back to the login screen rather than the lock screen. I often have to login 2-3 times as I log in, it flashes the desktop and then kicks back to blackscreen and then login again
<jatt> do you have plymouth-theme-xubuntu* installed
<DReynolds> how do i find that out? autocomplete in terminal gives me just plymouth, plymothhd and plymouth-upstart-bridge
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep plymouth-theme-xubuntu
<Paracelsus> LIST
<DReynolds> ~: dpkg -l | grep plymouth-theme-xubuntu >i  plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo 14.04.2 all  graphical boot animation and logger - xubuntu-logo theme >> ii  plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text 14.04.2 all   graphical boot animation and logger - xubuntu-text theme
<DReynolds> so i guess thats yes
<boichev> Can someone point me to a tutorial where I can see how to build a separate DEB package for each php module ? Like in the repos but I want to have different packages for two php versions.
<jatt> remove them, not sure what unity uses for splash/login, does it also use plymouth?
<jatt> how did you remove xubuntu? you still have xfce packages lying around
<DReynolds> probably do. I did apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop (as i installed it with that)
<fidel_> DReynolds: not sure if the meta-package xubuntu-desktop works for uninstalling
<jatt> does dpkg -l | grep xfce
<jatt> show lots of packages?
<fidel_> apart from that - try setting your desired login-manager first - i.e. lightdm - which is default on ubuntu i afaik ( sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm)
<OerHeks> boichev, easy, see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<fidel_> and the login-manager should remember your last choosen session afaik
<DReynolds> dpkg -l grep xfce
<DReynolds> oops, wrong place :P
<White_Cat> hello
<jagmeet> hello every one I am using ubuntu 14.04 and It is working fine on normal operations but when I copy or move data from one place to another then it freezes and stop working !! While pc working fine on windows os. My friend using the ubuntu experienced same what is the reason behind this?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<memoryleak> I'm using Ubuntu 14.10 Desktop and I have the issues that the system freezes on certain situations: When using Thunar File Manager and right clicking on a folder, the system freezes. Only a hard reset (button on the case) works here. This is reproduceable. The other time is when I'm playing media with Totem or VLC. What steps do you recommend to find the root cause of this issue?
<bazhang> memoryleak, thunar with ubuntu? why not nautilus
<memoryleak> I just wanted to give it a try
<bazhang> memoryleak, what happens with mplayer
<jatt> thunar works fine in 14.10
<White_Cat> I still have the same problem
<White_Cat> I get grub> prompt and nothing else
<White_Cat> does no one know what to do with this?
<White_Cat> !seen EriC^^
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<memoryleak> bazhang: I couldn't narrow down the issue to a specific applicaiton. I have the freezes also when I'm playing back a YouTube / Facebook video with firefox/chromium
<jatt> probably a video driver issue
<bazhang> White_Cat, did you update-grub
<memoryleak> bazhang, jatt: The freezes occour occasionally when playing back media. The fact I could reproduce it with Thunar is the reason why I have it still installed.
<White_Cat> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124213
<bazhang> memoryleak, I am trying to narrow down the issues, trying another video player would be a first step towards that, as would using the default nautilus
<White_Cat> bazhang how would I achieve that
<White_Cat> it gives an error
<White_Cat> cant find command update-grub
<bazhang> White_Cat, why link the arch wiki
<k1l> White_Cat: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<White_Cat> ubuntu-server 14.04
<jatt> after it freezes and reboot, check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for errors
<White_Cat> bazhang a mistake
<memoryleak> bazhang, the problem with the media playpack is that I can't reproduce it, I need to wait for it to happen and until now I had it with Totem, VLC, HTML5 playback with Chromium and Flash Playback with Firefox.
<k1l> White_Cat: and what kind of setup is that machine?
<White_Cat> k1l it has a single ubuntu server
<White_Cat> I am trying to make it work with efi
<memoryleak> bazhang, and after it happens, I don't know where to look for error messages which indacte why it was frozen
<bazhang> memoryleak, what are the system specs re: ram, video card, which drivers how installed
<White_Cat> I ran the commands from http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair so far
<k1l> White_Cat: what are you trying to do?  that should not be a big task for the enduser.
<White_Cat> k1l all I want is to convert boot from legacy to efi
<White_Cat> without loosing data
<jatt> if you had the issue with lots of different applications it points to a problem in the video drivers and not in the applications
<k1l> White_Cat: ok, that is not my area
<White_Cat> k1l only thing I need to do i think is to point grub to the right config file
<memoryleak> bazhang: http://pastie.org/9953868 is the list of components
<memoryleak> I have installed the nVidia Drivers using the Ubuntu Software 3rd party driver application
<jatt> check whether you get the same problem with the open source drivers
<bazhang> memoryleak, please point any future helpers to that, I am a bith busy and have to step away for a few, my apologies
<mofi> hi all
<White_Cat> is antone here any good with grub
<White_Cat> I am at grub prompt and I dont know what to do
<svetlana> ask
<svetlana> i'm about to disappear,but i'm sure plenty helpful people here will offer you help
<mofi> hi i have a problem installing any app in ubuntu plz help
<k1l> mofi: what error do you get? please show it in a pastebin
<White_Cat> well I have grub prompt
<White_Cat> cannot boot
<White_Cat> I am unsure  what more I can say
<White_Cat> I am tyring to get efi to work
<White_Cat> I think it cannot find the cfg file
<k1l> White_Cat: you need to tell, that you want to convert from bios boot to uefi boot.
<mofi> ok @kll
<mofi> its" hspa-modem-dkms"
<mofi> im very troubled can't install any app
<White_Cat> k1l right
<k1l> !paste | mofi
<ubottu> mofi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> mofi: put the errormessage there
<White_Cat> k1l who should I ask my grub issue
<White_Cat> I have been trying to find a person for several hours now
<k1l> White_Cat: describe your exact issue with most details and someone who knows will answer. you could try askubuntu or ubuntuforums, too
<czsr> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<White_Cat> k1l I am not sure what to ask
<White_Cat> I am confused
<cfhowlett> !details | White_Cat he's asking for the details
<ubottu> White_Cat he's asking for the details: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<White_Cat> I have been trying to find a person for several hours now[2015-02-16, 13:45:34] <k1l> White_Cat: you need to tell, that you want to convert from bios boot to uefi boot.
<White_Cat> I have been trying to find a person for several hours now[2015-02-16, 13:45:34] <k1l> White_Cat: you need to tell, that you want to convert from bios boot to uefi boot.I ran the commands from http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair so far
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I already explained it to him and you
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, ummm, hours ago?  among the hundreds of thousands of threads since?  You DO know you one of several people here at any given time, yes?>
<k1l> White_Cat: its not about me helping you. i already said that this issue is not my area. but its about you describing the issue that good, so others reading here could help you.
<White_Cat> Can I boot manually with grub?
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, you can depending on where it stops in the boot process before you get the grub prompt.
<White_Cat_> its difficult enough to sit in this hot server room with all the fans :(
<White_Cat_> its probably 2-3 lines of commands
<White_Cat_> for the love of madness :(
<cfhowlett> White_Cat_, I suspect the process is a bit different for efi systems but: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20How%20To%20Boot%20From%20CLI%20Mode.html#How_To_Boot_An_Operating_System_Directly
<White_Cat_> I am confusing myself more :(
<White_Cat_> that gets me a general protection exception
<White_Cat_> this cant be this hard
<BluesKaj> White_Cat_, normally grub will appear if the left shift key is held down immediately after the BIOS screen
<BluesKaj> White_Cat_, if that's what you're looking for
<White_Cat_> I see grub
<White_Cat_> I cant boot beyond that
<White_Cat_> I dont know what isnt working
<BluesKaj> no recovery kernels available?
<White_Cat_> I am unsure what I need to do. I dont know whats broken
<White_Cat_> the system does boot fine on legacy mode
<White_Cat_> I am tyring to convert that to uefi
<White_Cat_> uwfi boot drops me to a grub> prmpt
<White_Cat_> minimal mash like line editing
<White_Cat_> *bash
<trijntje> I have this frustrating problem: I want to open files with the .phb extension with the program seaview, and files with the .cfg extension with gedit. However, if I set one of the extensions to gedit, they are both opened by gedit, and the same with seaview, how can I stop this stupid behaviour?
<dns53> White_Cat_ you have a grub prompt which is good, so you have the uefi first stage there
<BluesKaj> ok , then you need to change the partition table from msdos to GPT for starters, White_Cat_ , http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/730440-using-the-new-guid-partition-table-in-linux-good-bye-ancient-mbr-
<White_Cat_> dns53 I suspected that too
<White_Cat_> let me see that
<White_Cat_> hmm
<White_Cat_> http://pastebin.com/eJXKC61Q
<White_Cat_> this is how my partitions look like
<White_Cat_> is it bad?
<White_Cat_> I dont want to loose data
<cfhowlett> White_Cat_, assume the data *will* be lost and make a backup.  then proceed
<White_Cat_> I cannot
<White_Cat_> I told this to you 5 times today
<cfhowlett> White_Cat_, no one *wants* to loose data
<OerHeks> "i don't want to loose data" is invalid, always have a backup.
<choki> Hello, can someone help me please? I just installed ubuntu on my hp compaq 6715s but the sound doesnt work. I hear nothing. :(
<White_Cat_> The entre point is that the computer cannot see new drives
<cfhowlett> White_Cat_, if you can't backup your data, then you really might want to rethink your strategy
<White_Cat_> that is the entire reason why I am trying to switch to uefi
<cfhowlett> !sound | choki
<White_Cat_> cfhowlett I lack options
<ubottu> choki: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<White_Cat_> you really love spamming bot commnds, dont you
<cfhowlett> White_Cat_, not true.  leave things as they are until you gather more information.
<choki> cfhowlett: thank you
<White_Cat_> Blue11 can we ralk in pm?
<cfhowlett> choki, happy2help
<White_Cat_> *talk
<BluesKaj> the word is lose data not loose
<White_Cat_> My head is coming loose :p
<BluesKaj> White_Cat_, why do you need uefi if legacy works ?
<White_Cat_> yes
<White_Cat_> because uefi detects drives
<White_Cat_> legacy isnt working well
<White_Cat_> I know its weird but thats what I am dealing with
<BluesKaj> legacy isn't mounting drives in a raid ?
<White_Cat_> raid works fine
<White_Cat_> the extra backup isnt detected
<White_Cat_> its a new hp server
<White_Cat_> the bios is like a brand new os :(
<dns53>  White_Cat_ can you move your /boot to the uefi partition?
<BluesKaj> White_Cat_, what kind of connection to the backup , sata ?
<White_Cat_> dns53 I am currentlu on grub> partition
<dns53> White_Cat_ i don't think uefi can deal with big partitions so it is best to have a seperate /boot
<White_Cat_> I can boot to live cd if you like
<White_Cat_> grub does list the folders
<White_Cat_> with ls
<White_Cat_> BluesKaj yeah it is sata
<White_Cat_> BluesKaj is there a way to test if its a grub or .cfg issue
<White_Cat_> I suspect its a .cfg issue
<OerHeks> White_Cat_, 33Is that backup disk GPT by any chance?3
<White_Cat_> backup disk isnt formatted probably
<dns53> grub-script-check
<White_Cat_> it cannot find that command dns53
<White_Cat_> the commands I ran so far are: http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat_> the ones in answer
<White_Cat_> I have /mnt/boot/efi which has two files grub.cfg and grubx64.efi
<White_Cat_> I think I run grubx64.efi which cannot find the config? or the config is trash maybe
<OerHeks> Why not use bootrepair?
<dns53> White_Cat_ grub starts searching for a partition with the rest of grub. if it can't find it you have a problem. i think you may be able to move grub to the uefi partition, if not maybe resize the uefi partition and create a boot?
<choki> cfhowlett: i now tried the steps in your links but when i try  `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ` i still cant hear anything. :((
<cfhowlett> choki, do you get headphone sound?
<White_Cat_> dns53 my uefi partition is like 500mb large
<White_Cat_> what command do I need to run?
<White_Cat_> I am very lost
<Semiautomatic> yo!
<choki> cfhowlett: no *meow*
<cfhowlett> choki, dang.  confirm: no sound AT ALL, EVER?
<choki> cfhowlett: nothing. i may try oss?
<cfhowlett> choki, couldn't be any worse = go for it
<White_Cat> dns53 sorry about tht
<White_Cat> am back
<dns53> White_Cat_ well the first thing i would try booting from a live cd and just copy the /boot files to your uefi, at least the kernel and uimage
<dns53> White_Cat_ if you have the kernel there are other options apart from grub
<Dinosaurio> Is it true that Ubuntu uses children to program its code?
<k1l> Dinosaurio: stop trolling in here. you got kicked some times already for that
<cfhowlett> Dinosaurio  FUD.  Silly FUD at that.   Troll somewhere else
<White_Cat> dns53 okay
<White_Cat> booting from live cd
<Dinosaurio> cfhowlett: I haven't insulted you
<deanoman123456> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and am having an issue with Ubuntu upon start up, Details: http://pastebin.com/GJZccpaW     any help would be great :D
<cfhowlett> deanoman123456, and after 2 minutes stuff just starts working OK?
<deanoman123456> yep after 2 mins its fine
<nabn> hi. I use synapse launcher. I use Shift+Space as a shortcut to launch it, instead of the default (Ctrl+space). But on every reboot, the shortcut gets reset to default. What could be the cause of this?
<nabn> This was not the case a couple weeks back. I am not sure what I did that could have changed this
<jirido> Hi Guys and girls.. Does anyone here know a way to add the info in a ovpn file to networkmanager without all copy and make crt and ca files?
<jirido>  some script maybe?
<EzeQL> hi, what does ":$" mean in bash?
<deanoman123456> any advice?
<cfhowlett> deanoman123456, nothing leaps to mind, sorry
<dns53> EzeQL : is used to separate your host name and the rest of the path, $ indicates a normal user (# is used to indicate root)
<deanoman123456> ok thx, I'll see if someone else reads it
<yacc> Any idea if Ubuntu (14.04LTS) is capable of automatically switching between A2DP (music playing, but no mic)  and HSV (well, the music sounds like a phone, but the mic works)?
<sahilsk> greetings. I"m looking for a way to stop traffic on a virtual interface for 10.* series ip. Is it possible?
<yacc> Failing support for autoswitching, any way to quickly switch manually (opening the audiosettings is kind of heavy weight on every incoming call)
<EzeQL> dns53, is there any diff between: user:~:$ and user:~$
<dns53> yacc maybe, have you tried using pavucontrol ?
<White_Cat> dns53 yeah
<White_Cat> sorry abou that
<White_Cat> I shouldnt have conneciton issues anymore
<OerHeks> deanoman123456, might be a bios issue, legacy-usb option ?
<deanoman123456> OerHeks; I'll check my BIOS settings on next reboot :D thx
<deanoman123456> OerHeks; Should I check if it is On or Off?
<dns53> EzeQL you can change how your prompt looks
<yacc> dns53: well, and now as an indicator ;) Or at least commandline invocations so I can script it somehow, ...
<yacc> My guess would be, if nothing else helps, I can still detect Hangouts via specific network traffic spikes, ..
<OerHeks> deanom...
 * yacc thinks that Firefox should be renamed CrashFox.
<nabn> repost: hi. I use synapse launcher. I use Shift+Space as a shortcut to launch it, instead of the default (Ctrl+space). But on every reboot, the shortcut gets reset to default. What could be the cause of this?
<White_Cat> !seen EriC^^
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<White_Cat> Blue11 do you have suggestions for me?
<west536457640> morning all, I need a scrolling ticker to display tweets on my ubuntu desktop, any suggestions for apps I can look into?
<cjeon> Hello People!
<spitzi> Argh. I got this env var "LC_PAPER" which I want to get rid of permanently and don't know how. That is, I have no idea where it is set every time a shell starts.
<somsip> spitzi: LC_PAGER?
<spitzi> somsip: nope, LC_PAPER. And same goes for LC_MONETARY, LC_IDENTIFICATION, and others. Go away!
<somsip> spitzi: well, I'd found a page with an answer for you, but forget that now
<spitzi> sosby: Eh?
<spitzi> somsip: Eh? "Go away" was meant at the env vars.
<cfhowlett>  ... :P
<quekrul> elo
<quekrul> siema
<quekrul> co tam?
<cfhowlett> quekrul, english, please?
<somsip> !pl | quekrul
<ubottu> quekrul: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<quekrul> Hi
<quekrul> whazzup?
<bazhang> thats indonesian
<spitzi> So no idea?
<cfhowlett> I don't know WHAT that is!
<quekrul> I'm a king polish rap.
<somsip> bazhang: WHS
<bazhang> !oot | quekrul
<bazhang> whoopsie
<cfhowlett> quekrul, off_topic.  find a different channel
<cfhowlett> !ot | quekrul
<ubottu> quekrul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quekrul> Co tam ziomeczki?
<BluesKaj> polish rap, that must be weird :)
<cfhowlett> one can only imagine ...
<quekrul> You can help me?
<tomodachi> quekrul: spoko a u ciebie?
<quekrul> Lekcje mam ziomeczki
<cfhowlett> quekrul, ask ubuntu questions only.
<quekrul> ale nuda ;/
<BluesKaj> !pl | quekrul
<ubottu> quekrul: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<quekrul> #ubuntu-pl.
<Li> is it possible to install stuff like curl with one line apt-get comamnd without having to go through satisfying all dependencies one by one?
<quekrul> Hejka
<adam2> siema
<quekrul> Jak wejść na polski kanał?
<damian_> Siema
<OerHeks> Li , sure, sudo apt-get install curl -y
<quekrul> Elo
<adam2> normalnie
<damian_> przejmuje ten kanał
<adam2> twoj stary
<tomodachi> quekrul: napisz  /join #ubuntu-pl
<quekrul> twoja stara
<somsip> bazhang: do you have your ops stick handy?
<damian_>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<adam2> polczaki
<Fesni> Ozi
<Fesni> Kopara, niezdasz!!!
<Li> OerHeks: that is not possible
<Li> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Li> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | Li
<ubottu> Li: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> samian adam2 quekrul please join #ubuntu-pl fesni too
<adam2> tY BAJOR
<OerHeks> all same ip adress, kids
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, that's exactly what I was thinking!
<Kopera> school :)\
<Li> yes ubottu that works ... thank you
<CoreSaint> ubuntu has the weirdest service management ever
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi, I am having issues with my wifi. As of this morning, it stays connected for a few seconds, minutes, and then drops me. Any idea how to fix?
<OerHeks> Li, maybe you have sofwarecenter & terminal open ..
<quekrul> elo
<quekrul> Noszi
<Kopera> can u kick them ?
<adam2> hi man
<quekrul> Co tam koledzy?
<somsip> !ops | can the polish contigent be kicked please
<ubottu> can the polish contigent be kicked please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<pawel_> yo
<quekrul> witam
<damian_> witam
<quekrul> Tomek film ogląda
<Fesni> cześć
<Kopera> DOBRANOC
<Li> OerHeks: terminal yes but not the software center .. anyway the issue is solved ... thank you :)
<CoreSaint> is ubuntu 14.10 using the same upstart init system?
<BluesKaj> CoreSaint, as defasult yes
<White_Cat> BluesKaj any suggestions for me?
<White_Cat> I may have lost it doing connect/disconnect
<BluesKaj> White_Cat, have you setup the bootsequence in the uefi/bios
<White_Cat> BluesKaj I dont know
<White_Cat> I am trying to reinstall efi
<White_Cat> I am clueless
<hikenboot> hi the live cd I am bulding dies after nm-dispatcher: Dispatcher action 'change' for eth0 is there any way to get verbose logging to occur to the console (since it hangs before giving me root access)..
<BluesKaj> White_Cat,  perhaps this will help http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2138001/uefi-option-bios.html
<White_Cat> Blue11 all I get was a grub prompt
<White_Cat> I am pretty sure its post bios
<White_Cat> rather grub doesnt know where the os is
<White_Cat> thats my guess
<BluesKaj> yes that's why I posted the above url , it explains what to setup and what to leave alone
<akaWolf> hello! which is current status of Compiz in latest Ubuntu?
<White_Cat> Blue11 I am confused
<White_Cat> what am I trying to find with this?
<White_Cat> I dont want to disable uefi
<rumbalila> --connect -c freenode
<BluesKaj> White_Cat, my nick is BluesKaj , I'm not sure what to tell you since resetting the system to uefi boot means chjanging th epartition table from msdos to GPT , and I'm not sure this can be accomplished without having to back up all your data and reinstalling the OS...that's asmuch as I can help
<Spawny> my advise would be to back up everything
<Scrivener> Hey guys. I have a Levono Thinkpad T430, and connect it through the dock to a 3-display setup (laptop and 2 external monitors). Until recently, it was working flawlessly. Recently, I accidentally hit the Super + P combination which, as far as I know, messes with resolution. This drove my displays nuts, and now my 2 external monitors are impossible to set back to their proper resolution. Any attempts to in the Displays settings yields the erro
<Scrivener> r "GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 65". Hitting Super + P did not reverse the damage, either. And xrandr didn't help either. How can I restore the proper resolution to my external displays?
<Spawny> anyone ever run ubuntu on a usb stick? (my laptop hard drive is fried)
<somsip> !persistent | Spawny
<ubottu> Spawny: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<White_Cat> Blue11 what command do I use to check if it is gpt?
<col7> Why does Ubuntu start up saying "A system problem was detected?" I read online that if you disable crash reporter that this will no longer pop up, but then we can't really help the developers either correct things if we do this; Though I'm not even really sure what the problem is, as everything seems to be working fine. I had this problem back when I used Xubuntu.
<White_Cat> My partitions are like this: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2138001/uefi-option-bios.html
<ObrienDave> Spawny, easy enough to do. boot live DVD install to USB stick. done deal
<CoreSaint> White_Cat: parted -l
<CoreSaint> White_Cat: look at "partition table:{gpt, msdos, etc}"
<Spawny> ObrienDave there is an easier way there is a rogram that installs linux to a pendrive while in winblows (pendrive linux installer)
<Spawny> rogram = program
<kidx> hello
<kidx> I need help
<cuppa_coffee> anybody know why the games i had installed via steam seem to have uninstalled themselves?
<cfhowlett> !ask | kidx
<ubottu> kidx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<White_Cat> so would ext4 be gpt?
<kidx> I cant get the omega drivers to install
<kidx> and if i do they dont work right
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, *MUST* *bite* *tounge*
<cfhowlett> cuppa_coffee, I've seen that as well .... best to ask the steam/valve folk about it.
<CoreSaint> White_Cat: ext4 is just a file system, it can be used on gpt as well as on msdos partition table
<cuppa_coffee> cfhowlett, where can i do that?
<cfhowlett> cuppa_coffee, www.steampowered.com        is your starting place
<OerHeks> maybe in #valve
<CoreSaint> White_Cat: partition table is just a way of indexing partition on the hard drive, gpt is the newer one
<cuppa_coffee> OerHeks, that channel doesn exist
<Spawny> cuppa_coffee that was a website not a channel
<Diplomat> hey guys, I have a quick squid proxy related question. I have this "acl HOMEIP src 85.253.xx.xx http_access allow HOMEIP http_access deny all" in my squid proxy config, but for some reason it still blocks me. Any ideas what might be wrong? (i removed my ip because it's public/static ip)
<cuppa_coffee> steampowered.com is a website, i know. #valve certainly isnt a website but couldve been a channelname
<cuppa_coffee> either that or a twitter hashtag
<kidx> any one know how to properly install omega drivers casue i cant get them install so they prefrom right?
<ObrienDave> we DON'T do twitter here
<cuppa_coffee> ya think?
<Spawny> tweeting is evil
<White_Cat> tweeters are to be exterminated
<White_Cat> hey, a dalek sends a tweet
<White_Cat> it reads?
<Spawny> tweeters shouls b killed
<kidx> just twitter
<Spawny> kill them with fire
<kidx> not a big deal
<Spawny> or a hammer
<cfhowlett> Spawny, stop it.
<White_Cat> why so violent
<White_Cat> lasers.
<Pici> Lets move on..
<White_Cat> okay
<BluesKaj> White_Cat, sudo fdisk -l , look for disk label type
<kidx> any how i can here for help lmoa no to here twitter is bad
<White_Cat> it is gpt
<White_Cat> you mean whats written under "system" right?
<White_Cat> isnt gpt the new mbr?
<White_Cat> 4tb drive cannot be anything but gpt anyways :p
<White_Cat> mbr has a limi at 2.5tb?
<OerHeks> 2.2 gb
<White_Cat> meh
<White_Cat> okay so crisis averted
<White_Cat> what should I check next?
<CoreSaint> really, White_Cat i have told you half an hour ago how to check it and you still waited for BluesKaj to tell you the same thing, really???
<White_Cat> I had connection issues
<White_Cat> maybe I missed it
<ivano> norton antivirus
<White_Cat> I am sorry
<kidx> any one know the proper way to install drivers
<Spawny> woohoo pendrivelinux just finnished
<BluesKaj> CoreSaint, I don't think he reads everything posted
<kidx> i mean omega drivers
<CoreSaint> BluesKaj: it was directed to him
<White_Cat> like I said, I have had connection issues
<White_Cat> damn wifi
 * White_Cat curses the wifi router
<BluesKaj> CoreSaint, yes, but I've been posting suggestions that aren't being read either
<Scrivener> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * White_Cat pets Scrivener
<kidx> hmmm ill look else where laters
<Scrivener> White_Cat, I was just curious =)
<Scrivener> I'm not sure how long I should wait before asking again
<CoreSaint> BluesKaj: ok,
<BluesKaj> kidx, which drivers?
<Scrivener> I can't find answers elsewhere :(
<kidx> omega
<kidx> 14.12 i think or higher
<BluesKaj> kidx, omega what ?
<kidx> amd
<kidx> amd omega
<BluesKaj> ok amd what?
<kidx> AMD omega 14 somthing
<kidx> there latest driver
<kidx> suspose to be more improved.
<BluesKaj> what hardware m, graphics, audio ?
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: I would suggest remove power to the docking station, remove laptop - put back power to docking, put back laptop. - Im guessing your screens "disapeared" Second thing to try is vendor utility for multiscreen setup. - nvidia-settings or amdccctl - if its nvidia or amd. - If you are using open source-drviers,  try X -configure and see what it says about your screens. - Might be that your screens got new id's
<kidx> what u mean i have HD5770
<cuppa_coffee> problem fixed itself with turning it off and on again
<kidx> all i wanna do is install the latest fdriver
<Scrivener> OpenTokix, I can try this, but I've done it before. I was gone over the weekend meanwhile, so it should all be "reset" so to speak. At least I would think. I am using Intel HD4000 graphics for compatibility (forgot to mention this), and I will try X-configure as you say.
<Scrivener> AFK as I attempt these things quickly.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: X -configre will generate a new x config for you
 * BluesKaj gives up ...quoting model numbers doesn't tell me anything
<kidx> lol
<kidx> this is not helping
<kidx> all i ask was how do i install the latest AMD driver
<kidx> thats all
<xor_x> hello
<cfhowlett> kidx, download from amd.  install with command line
<kidx> tried that
<cfhowlett> xor_x, greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<kidx> nothing but pure lag
<kidx> thethe 3d preformance is cery crap
<Scrivener> OpenTokix, I tried as you said with removing power to dock/laptop, removing the laptop, and reinserting it and restoring power. Still the same error is yielded when I attempt to change the resolution on my external displays. I will try X-Configure next after scrum...
<kidx> very very crap
<xor_x> is there any alternative ubuntu software for Microsoft Visio?
<cfhowlett> kidx, wait, so the driver DID install?
<OpenTokix> kidx: run command: glxinfo
<BluesKaj> oh , graphics ...it only took 10 posts to find that out
<kidx> ok
<bazhang> 14.12, the newest omega driver for his card
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: you have to run X -configure from a command textmode, not from within X
<kidx> glxinfo currently not installed
<OpenTokix> kidx: Thats why your 3d performance is crap, you have drivers, but dont the API between Xorg and the driver
<ivano> help
<BluesKaj> kidx, install mesa-utils
<cfhowlett> !help | ivano
<ubottu> ivano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OpenTokix> kidx: what BluesKaj said
<OerHeks> xor_x, http://askubuntu.com/questions/37632/is-there-an-alternative-to-microsoft-office-visio
<kidx> ok installed
<kidx> done that
<OpenTokix> xor_x: yEd is way superior over openoffice draw or dia, go with yEd
<kidx> what do i do after that reboot
<OpenTokix> xor_x: lucidchart for google drive is also pretty nifty, but not as good as yEd
<xor_x> thanx, going to try them
<BluesKaj> nope, you need mesa-utils for glxinfo , kidx
<kidx> ok
<kidx> well it works now
<kidx> so after that do i install the drivers from site
<kidx> and all should work pro
<OpenTokix> kidx: if it works, why do you need other drivers?
<kidx> right
<kidx> i never said it works
<OpenTokix> 16:16:06 < kidx> well it works now
<BluesKaj> kidx, no use the package manager
<kidx> glxindo does now
<OpenTokix> kidx: do you get information about your 3d subsystem when you run glxinfo?
<kidx> i was not talking about drivers
<kidx> yes
<OpenTokix> kidx: and you still have terrible 3d performance?
<Patzen> hello ,I succesfully built a active directory domain controller, windows clients can join and share files with the server. Now ho can i join a linux client
<kidx> yea
<kidx> all i did was install mesa-utils
<Patzen> do i need nfs ?
<kidx> thast not gona fix unless i reboot
<kidx> right
<BluesKaj> mesa-utils is not a driver
<OpenTokix> kidx: Can you paste your glxinfo output to pastebin
<kidx> also all i wanna do is game and broadcast
<kidx> ok
<kidx> i will now
<samthewildone> I installed chrome from google
<OpenTokix> samthewildone: I am happy for you
<kidx> http://pastebin.com/xZeAjas6
<Patzen> haha
<samthewildone> Though I cannot pin the application to my docky bar. Is there a reason why & can I symbolic link it ?
<samthewildone> OpenTokix, accidently pressed the enter key before I can add the rest of the words.
<samthewildone> oh what happened to the instant support ?
<OpenTokix> kidx: apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<Patzen> how to join a linux client to active directory dc
<OpenTokix> samthewildone: honest mistake =)
<samthewildone> :|
<kidx> ok
<kidx> now what
<OpenTokix> samthewildone: I am sorry, I cant help you with your unity issue, since I dont run unity
<kidx> will that driver be good for 3d preformance
<kidx> casue i wanna game and use OBS
<samthewildone> OpenTokix, who said I was running bloat...err Unity ?
<samthewildone> OpenTokix, I'm running Ubuntu Gnome
<OpenTokix> samthewildone: I dont run gnome either =)
<xor_x> I have "unable to mount volume", I had windows installed and now I install ubuntu, it's saying NTF partition is in usafe state. how can I access the drive?
 * samthewildone strangles OpenTokix for being a rebel.
<OpenTokix> kidx: libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<kidx> whats that mean
<OpenTokix> kidx: Is your glxinfo output - and the dri is direct rendering - ie. - Fast writing to graphics
<kidx> how i tell that
<cfhowlett> xor_x, unsafe state means you are risking your windows OS doing whatever it is you're doing.  proceed with caution
<OpenTokix> kidx: I just told you, from the output of your glxinfo
<lhorace> Hello, I have a few issues with my Ubuntu box, 14.10.
<OpenTokix> kidx: It say: "direct rendering: No"
<xor_x> cfhowlett : i have removed windows, now I can't access the drive because windows use the hibernation system. is there any way I can access the drive?
<kidx> so what do i need to make it yes
<kidx> if so how
<cfhowlett> xor_x, "removed" windows?  how?
<OpenTokix> kidx: apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<kidx> already did that
<kidx> so i must reboot
<cfhowlett> xor_x, better yet: so you DO NOT want windows, rigth?
<kidx> for it to take effect
<cfhowlett> *right*?
<xor_x> cfholett, I mean I have removed windows OS, format the drive and install ubuntu in it.
<OpenTokix> kidx: you need to restart xorg atleast
<kidx> then i come back ang give you glxinfo
<OpenTokix> kidx: yes
<kidx> ok
<kidx> brb
<kidx> can i do restartx
<cfhowlett> xor_x, and it's still giving you that error message?  weird.  over my head.  best I stop here.  sorry.
<kidx> or no
<col7> How can I remove blank spaces from my unity bar?
<xor_x> cfhowlett, no problemo, thanx for reply
<xor_x> col7, blank spaces?
<Qbuo> Just downloaded a couple software updates, now my mouse cursor is gone, no mater how many times i restart
<Qbuo> I need some help if anyone's willing?
<brastologix> Qbuo: Use Windows.
<cfhowlett> !patience | Qbuo
<ubottu> Qbuo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | brastologix,
<ubottu> brastologix,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Qbuo> Alright...
<bazhang> brastologix, not welcome here ever
<lhorace> Issue 1: Whenever I shutdown from the cog menu it logs me out the login screen. Once there, when I repeat the same procedure, I get a cut off Window. I read this bug report which is still opened and confirmed. It's most likely do to other users currently logged in. I do have a root shell opened and this might be the cause of it. My question, why am not warned that other users are logged in and ask for my administrator password?
<bazhang> lhorace, what version o f ubuntu
<lhorace> 14.10
<bazhang> lhorace, how are you checking for other users
<Scrivener> OpenTokix, oh boy, so I have to drop to a tty?
<Scrivener> For X -configure?
<ubuntu> hrm
<Qbuo> Is there any way I can restore my computer to how it was like 20 minutes ago?
<kidx> ok
<Spawnster> thats better
<kidx> i am back http://pastebin.com/yySmYVRE
<xor_x> I have got an easy solution for "unable to mount ntfs drive" (due to windows), terminal : sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2 [or the letter for the disk]
<tomodachi> Qbuo: no , there is no default rollback builtin , unless you use brtfs with snapshots , or have a time machine handy
<lhorace> bazhang: http://pastie.org/9954218
<kidx> everything should be good now for gaming and broadcasting right?
<lhorace> This is the bug report I forget to include in my last paste https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/838792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838792 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""Restart" logs out, even when there are no other people logged in" [High,Confirmed]
<Qbuo> tomodachi: is there any way to uninstall recent updates then?
<bazhang> kidx, try it and see
<lhorace> Does two sessions are my two root terminals that I have opened via Terminal
<Qbuo> I just did "sudo apt-get update (and upgrade) If i restart now could it work?
<OpenTokix> kidx: how is your 3d performance now?
<Qbuo> It's just so much trouble navigating back here without a cursor
<lhorace> Reading over this http://askubuntu.com/questions/1190/how-can-i-make-shutdown-not-require-admin-password, by default, the policy kit is suppose to aske for Admin password
<kidx> desktop good
<kidx> let me test a game
<OpenTokix> kidx: try glxgears
<Jakey2__> how do I quit a channel on irssi
<somsip> Jakey2__: /wc
<Jakey2__> thanks
<Jakey2__> and to swich channels?
<lhorace> Issue 2: The update applet stopped working, whenever I click on /Install Now/, I see a progress bar, then waiting for authorization and it disappears. I am always getting prompted for the same updates every few hours.
<Prezident> Its not possible quit a channel without disconnect, only part. A big difference.
<Qbuo> Mouse cursor is invisible after installing updates on 14.04. Multiple restarts haven't worked.
<OpenTokix> Jakey2__: /win #
<OpenTokix> Jakey2__: or est + 1, 2, 3, 4, etc.
<Jakey2__> OpenTokix: thanks
<col7> How can I remove blank spaces from my unity bar?
<col7> Yes, blank spaces... spaces that occupy space, without any entities visible.
<col7> It is in Ubuntu 14.10.
<OpenTokix> Jakey2__: est should be esc, but I guess you got it?
<Scrivener> OpenTokix, is there a way I can clear out all of Ubuntu's knowledge about my display setup altogether, and have it re-detect and reset everything itself as it did the first time I plugged them in?
<Scrivener> Because it worked the first time. It's only after hitting that godawful Super + P combo that it went haywire and won't go back.
<lhorace> Issue 3: Whenever I log out, I can never log back in, Xorg just freezes. I can't switch to VT. My only option is to hard reboot.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: Im not sure - it might be so that there is some state saved for you laptop. - Usualy the super +P have multiple states, ie. external only, mirror, multi etc.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: so it might be so you have to go back to the state you had
<Scrivener> OpenTokix, how can I tell what state I'm in? It looks the same now, except that the resolutions are strange.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: I would go in to laptop bios, so see if there is any info about it in the bios, to start the troubleshooting
<Scrivener> :S
<Scrivener> Man, frustrating.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: laptops tend to be =)
<Scrivener> Haha, Linux* tends to be :P And I say this as someone who works solely with Linux at home and professionally.
<Scrivener> Righto... I'll begin the slow slog back to sanity.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: I have to be honest, - i dont use linux for my protable computers =)
<tomodachi> OpenTokix: depends on the laptop , I have never had isses excet for Modern apple laptops
<tomodachi> Lenovo laptops work fine out of the box with everything
<Maluno> Hi is anyone here from the official Ubuntu team?
<cfhowlett> Maluno, they are rarely here
<Maluno> Mhmm, mhmm, thanks for the straight answer.
<OpenTokix> tomodachi: thats my impression also, - just never gone the lenovo route
<tomodachi> same for the macbook air,  everything works out of the box and i mean everything
<vy> Hi! Using 14.04.1 LTS, "apt-get install protobuf-compiler=2.4.1-1ubuntu2" complains that "apt-get install protobuf-compiler=2.4.1-1ubuntu2". How can I make apt-get locate v2.4.1?
<OerHeks> Maluno, what do you mean with 'official ubuntu team" ?
<pbx> Maluno, if you mean canonical employees, threre may be some here but i don't know that they are empowered to speak for their employer. what's up?
<OerHeks> vy, drop the 2.4.1-1ubuntu2 > sudo apt-get install protobuf-compiler
<Maluno> I am a rep from the biggest technology forum in my country and I would like to talk with the official team in order to organize an event.
<vy> OerHeks: But I do not want the latest 2.5.0 release.
<mbalmer> Maluno, which country, if I may ask?
<Prezident> Maluno: i suggest you to send an email to the devolopers if you wanna talk with them.
<Maluno> Portugal :)
<lhorace> For issue 2, I think I am experiencing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/785117. I can't remove or add applications via software center. I tried to run /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 manually from a terminal; I get '(polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:22557): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Unable to determine the session we are in: No session for pid 22557'. I
<lhorace> don't see it in my /Startup Applications/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785117 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] silently fails to install software after PolicyKit error" [Medium,Fix released]
<sumit_India> hi
<SchrodingersScat> !loco | Maluno
<ubottu> Maluno: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<mbalmer> Maluno, mmmmm, nice.
<Maluno> Thanks man.
<OerHeks> vy stange, why not ? next release is using 2.6.1 ...
<Jakey2_> \win 2
<vy> OerHeks: Because I need 2.4.1.
<vy> OerHeks: I want to install particularly that version of the package.
<Scrivener> OpenTokix, I can confirm that Super + P does cycle through output modes, and that I'm in the same mode as the one I started in -- not mirrored or external-only modes, but the default mode. Yet in the Displays setting, if I select a higher resolution (which is available and native to the displays), I get "could not set the configuration for CRTC 64" (or 65).
<SchrodingersScat> Maluno: there's also http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us , but not sure what you're checking for your event
<Scrivener> The only time I have had this message before was when a kernel update broke my 3-monitor setup a long time ago, but this did not happen following a kernel update.
<OerHeks> vy, oke, then download the sourcecode, and build yourself http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/protobuf
<Scrivener> And my 3-monitor setup is working, except that the two external displays are not displaying at their native resolution.
<Maluno> Just want to reach someone from the official team so I can be redirected to the right person. Anyway, thanks for the help.
<mbalmer> Maluno, you are aware that a company is behind ubuntu?
<mbalmer> maybe contact them
<Maluno> Ok, sure.
<vy> Why is it so hard to do not talk at all when you do not know the answer...
<Maluno> Nice tips :9
<Maluno> :)
<OerHeks> vy ?? i cannot give you a package to download, as they are removed from the server. nice attitude ..
<Lumia930`> without enabling samba .. is it possible to change the workgroup name in ubuntu ?
<Scrivener> OpenTokix, I got it! I should document it somewhere.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: yes you should
<Scrivener> In Displays settings, here's what fixed my problem. I disabled *one* of the external monitors, and saved the configuration.
<Scrivener> Then, with one disabled, I changed the resolution on the other one successfully and saved.
<OpenTokix> Scrivener: awesome
<Scrivener> Then I enabled the other one again, and it enabled at the proper resolution.
<vy> OerHeks: Because in the worst case you can recommend ppl to download .deb files manually and install via dpkg, which I also did. Compiling from the sources should be the last resort. Further, IIRC, installing an old version also should possible via apt-get/aptitude by making some configurations to the package system.
<Scrivener> Think perhaps I should ask + answer my own AskUbuntu question about it?
<Scrivener> That way others might find it.
<kidx> sofar so good thanks
<kidx> if i need any more help ill comde back i am noff now
<cfhowlett> Scrivener, that would certainly earn you karma! :)
<lhorace> So update break the system
<Scrivener> cfhowlett, meh, couldn't care less about that -- I just want to save people some frustration ^.^
<MrElendig> Scrivener: there is a wiki you know
<Lumia930`> without enabling samba .. is it possible to change the workgroup name in ubuntu ?
<sohail-ahmed> I am having a little problem extracting pdf pages from pdf files using Ghostscript, does that problem could be entertained here?
<OerHeks> Lumia930`, sure, you need to edit 2 places,
<Scrivener> cfhowlett, I know I have a stackexchange user (I've done some things on AskUbuntu before), but I can't seem to locate it... heheh. >.>
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<akaWolf> hello! which is current status of Compiz in latest Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Spawnster> wb Spawny
<akaWolf> OerHeks: it's not that what I want to know
<Spawnster> is it possible to mount a hard drive on a win8 machine on my network?
<OerHeks> akaWolf, so what do you want to know then?
<OerHeks> unity is runing on top of compiz.
<Reptilia> Anyone here possesses/had some experience with a Lenovo Thinkpad T400? I want to buy a used one, and i need some insights if there is some known, confirmed issue with this model, if i should pay attention to something specific and similar stuff. Thanks in advance.
<bazhang> Reptilia, try ##hardware
<OerHeks> That lenovo t400 runs linux fine, iirc
<Spawnster> Reptilia: i know one issue
<Jakey2__> how many people use irssi?
<Pici> Jakey2__: a lot.
<OerHeks> Jakey2__, more than one
<bazhang> Jakey2__, thats hard to say
<Jakey2__> i find hexchat alot easier to use
<bazhang> so use it
<Pici> Jakey2__: Do you have a question about it? This is a support channel after all.
<OerHeks> hexchat=gui, irssi=tty
<Spawnster> what is the best irc client to use i using xchat right now
<Jakey2__> it was just a conversation
<Pici> Jakey2__: Check out #ubuntu-offtopic for other conversations :)
<Jakey2__> fair enough
<Jakey2__> :)
<Jakey2__> im using it now
<Jakey2__> just installed it
<Spawnster> anyone still use BitchX?
<KindOne> xchat is rather dead, better off with hexchat
<Spawnster> i will try that thanks KindOne
<Xsta> hi
<jbwiv> hi guys. I'm trying to install gnome 3.14 on ubuntu 14.10. I've follow the instructions here (http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/how-to-install-gnome-314-in-ubuntu.html) but no matter what I do, 3.12 seems to get installed instead. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong or can you suggest a channel I should go to to ask?
<Xsta> Everybody feels good?
<Xsta> @jbwiv i don't know your fail...
<Jakey2__> how do i run a python program with python2
<Jakey2__> from terminal
<Xsta> What is Phyton?
<Jakey2__> *python
<Prezident> Please jbwiv do not use third-part guides. Thats never good.
<tomodachi> Jakey2__: python2 file.py
<Jakey2__> thanks
<Xsta> What is python?
<jbwiv> Prezident, is there a first-party guide to install gnome 3.14 on ubuntu 14.10?
<caonicaldroid> what is good video editing software that can put videos in slow o
<caonicaldroid> mo
<OerHeks> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.8-1 (utopic), package size 134 kB, installed size 680 kB
<Prezident> Of course jbwiv.
<Prezident> http://askubuntu.com/questions/536721/how-to-get-gnome-3-14-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Prezident> I see they linking to that page aswell, lulz
<Prezident> I never used any third part guides anyhow
<Prezident> Dangerous and outdated mostly
<jbwiv> Prezident, I see. didn't realize askubuntu was considered an authoritative source. ok, thanks
<Prezident> better then unknown sources
<caonicaldroid> Anyone know how to build apps on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> I wouldn't recommend installing gnome 3.14 on ubuntu 14.04.
<Prezident> I wouldnt recoment installing gnome anytime :P
<tomodachi> oro: why not?
<tomodachi> oro: sorry wrong person
<tomodachi> OerHeks: why not
<oro> tomodachi :) np
<alex__c> hi :) I'm planning to move my ubuntu 14.10 install from an 160gb drive to a newly bought 1tb drive, should dd suffice for this? or do I need to partition the new drive first, etc?
<OerHeks> IT can, for sure, break your system, wait for vivid 15.04
<Prezident> caonicaldroid: what do you mean ?
<tomodachi> alex__c: i would recomend using ghostzilla instead its quicker
<caonicaldroid> Anyone wanna partner up and teach me java and C++
<tomodachi> alex__c: dd will read every block meaning even unused space will be copied , while ghostzilla will be smarted and just copy allocated space
<alex__c> thanks tomodachi
<Prezident> caonicaldroid: no. google is your friend for that, not #ubuntu, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<caonicaldroid> I want to learn the first language needed to build apps but its too complicated on ubuntu
<jbwiv>  update-manager
<caonicaldroid> okay sorry.
<jbwiv> woops :)
<tomodachi> caonicaldroid: apps for what? ubuntu desktop? if so there are many programing languages you can use
<Prezident> No problem caonicaldroid this is for Ubuntu Support.
<alex__c> tomodachi did you mean Clonezilla? ghostzilla seems to be a browser
<caonicaldroid> I meant for android
<caonicaldroid> I am wanting to build a simple generator app but i dont know where to start\
<Prezident> alex__c: yes it would.
<tomodachi> caonicaldroid: you want to build apps for android on ubuntu?
<caonicaldroid> I may have asked this before lol but is there anything i should do to speed up ununtu? Does anyone do anything to optimize it
<Prezident> Wont be any problem with dd aslong your target disk is bigger then your source drive. Good luck.
<caonicaldroid> I do know windows avg pc tuneup is a must for most users
<MrElendig> caonicaldroid: it is not
<MrElendig> and it often doesn't actually give you any real performance improvement
<tomodachi> caonicaldroid: your speed up question is to generic to give a clear precis answer perhaps if you told us WHAt you experienced as slow we could offer help
<Prezident> Androoid is for #android, this is still a support channel for Ubuntu not for teching language, keep top topic please. You can build android apps on any distro you want. So plase.
<Prezident> please.
<editha> hi
<Prezident> hi
<caonicaldroid> Never mind i dont want to waste your time
<MrElendig> caonicaldroid: C++ and java are not good languages to start out with as your first language either
<Prezident> You not wasting any time, but read topic.
<editha> so i got the following problem, my monitor suddenly doesnt get recognized anymore, hence: http://pastebin.com/4PkjYN4k
<caonicaldroid> Whats the best tgo start out with MrElendi
<Prezident> What have you done editha for get this, played with kernel settings or it just happened after an update, upgrade, did you remove any modprbe? More info would h elp.
<lhorace> I was able to fix my issue with 'polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1' by removing 'ulatencyd' according to this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/1240336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1240336 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu) "After release upgrade, the user looses permissions for several basic actions in the system" [Critical,Triaged]
<editha> Prezident, no kernel changes, only thing i did was adding a DVB-stick and installing me tv
<Prezident> Try remove and add the contact again editha it might help, there is a a bug similiar to this.
<editha> Prezident, what contact?
<Prezident> Your on workstation yes?
<editha> Well a desktop pc yep
<Prezident> The contact you connect to your monitor might be plugged out and in again for ubuntu to find the drivers automaticly again .. VGA HDMI DVI dunno what you using.
<editha> aah lol ok
<editha> ok i'll try that
<Prezident> Did you reboot for this happend or you just installed the program and then it stopped?
<editha> Prezident, no it happened after rebooting
<Prezident> Might be the bug then, try it if it wont help we go further
<editha> Prezident, so just replugging won't help, do i need to reboot?
<editha> Prezident, i'm trying to reboot, maybe that helps brb
<Prezident> no shouldnt be needed
<Prezident> Ah
<caonicaldroid> Okay I actually need help now.
<caonicaldroid> Everywhere I go ubuntu touch is not compatible with sasung galaxy S3?
<Prezident> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<caonicaldroid> Does anyone know why it wont work or has gotten it to work?
<Prezident> hows it went editha ?
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<editha> Prezident, so after turning the monitor off and on while rebooting, everything is fine now :)
<Prezident> Great editha !
<OerHeks> caonicaldroid, join #ubuntu-touch for phone questions, that S3 is (not yet) suported
<Prezident> Thats a kernel bug.
<Prezident> Glad it helped :)
<caonicaldroid> I am a rom dev for this phone maybe i can help
<caonicaldroid> ok
<OerHeks> caonicaldroid, sure, any help is welcome. they can help you out how.
<SerialDev> an interesting question for fellow ubuntu afficionados: anyone know of a cure for the workspace bug?
<editha> now xchat crashed
<editha> Prezident, so it's all fine after rebooting
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have an amazon ec2 server
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am trying to set IPv6 tunnel on my Ubuntu EC2. after I try to start the interface, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10248292/
<MDTech-us_MAN> this is the guide I am following: http://www.datacentrix.org/blog/faq/IPv6-tunnel-+-rDNS-on-Amazon-EC2-running-Ubuntu.htm
<Prezident> editha: great i saw! =) COngratulations, its kernel bug ubuntu is affected at..
<editha> Prezident, i see, ok thanks for helping!
<Prezident> np
<Prezident> What your "ifconfig -a" command gives for result  MDTech-us_MAN ?
<somsip> MDTech-us_MAN: any good to you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/109709/hurricane-ipv6-buffer-space-error
<MDTech-us_MAN> somsip: nope
<Prezident> site0 wont help you MDTech-us_MAN
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh, right
<Prezident> nice server by the way! >OT>
<MDTech-us_MAN> I forgot to give you the interfaces file
<uuhimhere> is it possivle to build apparmor for android
<Prezident> Yes.
<Prezident> sudo apparmor_status
<Prezident> has to install the module first uuhimhere
<Prezident> Dunno if its default in your version.
<uuhimhere> Prezident: is there a howto
<Prezident> Sure.
<Prezident> sec
<Prezident> http://www.howtogeek.com/118222/htg-explains-what-apparmor-is-and-how-it-secures-your-ubuntu-system/ < third part aware it might be un-updated.
<uuhimhere> is it judt a matter of enabling flafs and rebuildung kernel
<Prezident> Wich kernel you running?
<Prezident> 3.19?
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10258544/
<uuhimhere> 3.4.5 samsung frankenkernel
<MDTech-us_MAN> interfaces ^
<Prezident> You running ubunu uuhimhere ?
<Prezident> ubuntu*
<caonicaldroid> wait does ubuntu use kernels like android?
<uuhimhere> not on the pgone no
<somsip> MDTech-us_MAN: does the fact that EC2 has no direct support for ipv6 make any difference to tunnelling?
<MDTech-us_MAN> caonicaldroid, all OS had kernals
<makerops> hi, im having trouble with nvida/3 monitors and unity;  all the monitors work, and are in the right orientation, but the desktop never loads
<Prezident> Yes caonicaldroid every GNU/linux has its own kernel, linux kernel is built on unix kernel, so yes.
<Prezident> or own kernel, its built from the main kernel.
<Prezident> Wich is mainly supported by Red Hat devolopers..
<Prezident> I think torvalds own 10% or something still
<makerops> i just get hte background and a mouse cursor, and ive been through the threads on ubuntu looking for a oslution etc
<caonicaldroid> so could you get tweaked kernels for ubuntu like you can for android?
<Prezident> Redhat 40% last time i readed about it, long time ago tho
<somsip> Prezident: linux kernel is linux kernel. you're not correct in what you say
<Prezident> somsip: linux kernel is built on unix kernel.
<Prezident> Linus just expanded it a bit.
<somsip> Prezident: toally incorrect
<k1l> caonicaldroid: you know that linux OS are named linux because they use the linux kernel?
<uuhimhere> og ffs
<caonicaldroid> Yea I just look deep into this because I love to modify things to the full extent lol
<Prezident> Proof me different somsip
<bazhang> Prezident, take this elsewhere
<Prezident> bazhang: bettert you be quiet i just replied a question
<jhutchins> caonicaldroid: Building your own kernel is a good way to learn about how it works.
<k1l> caonicaldroid: you could build your own kernels for ubuntu.
<bazhang> Prezident, thats enough
<Prezident> lmao.
<somsip> !compilekernel | caonicaldroid (lots of info here)
<ubottu> caonicaldroid (lots of info here): The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ludocode> hey folks, question. why do i still have to choose a mirror when installing? why doesn't it just resolve to a cdn?
<ludocode> what invariably happens is that within a couple months of installing, ca.ubuntu.com or whatever canadian mirror gives me a 404 on some packages, and i always end up stripping out the ca. and everything works again
<ludocode> like i don't get why the apt sources isn't just cdn.ubuntu.com or something which redirects to the nearest mirror
<k1l> ludocode: its made to decrease the heavy traffic from the main servers. in general that works very well. i dont know whats up in canada with the mirrors
<ludocode> and i also don't get why apt doesn't try a different mirror if a package download fails. arch's pacman does this, it automatically tries the next mirror in the list if a package is missing
<k1l> ludocode: ca.ubuntu.com is already a loadbalancer and not one specific server
<somsip> ludocode: maybe one to ask ubuntu-mirror-admins (see link on here) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<uuhimhere> i know this is slightly oot but since apparmors kinda canonicals baby; can it be used on dro8d
<jhutchins> ludocode: There are all sorts of solutions like mirrorselect that will pick your fastest mirrors.
<popey> uuhimhere: what is dro8d ?
<jhutchins> ludocode: Sometimes a mirror will drop out of sync, or will be in the middle of an update when you connect.  It's just something that happens sometimes, it's just a glitch, not a system failure.
<bazhang> leet spelling of android popey
<ludocode> kinda sounds like a system failure if an update fails due to missing packages... as in, the system isn't working properly if it offers me updates that aren't actually available
<bazhang> ludocode, is your release still supported? that would be a reason for that
<rj24> hi guys, have a question: I'm looking at htop on my ubuntu server, and there's a few apache processes with high CPU usage and on the TIME+ column they show 500h, 1000h, 2000h, times like that, is this normal?
<k1l> ludocode: on systemsettings, software and updates you can choose the mirror.
<bazhang> ludocode, what version are you currently on
<uuhimhere> bazhang: sorrt am on ma phone
<k1l> ludocode: but if you are not interessted in any advice but just in ranting: this is the wrong channel then
<ludocode> i'm not actually using ubuntu anymore. i'm on arch mainly, but i'm installing debian on another system right now and it asked me to choose a mirror
<k1l> ludocode: m(
<ludocode> and it got me to thinking about how the ubuntu canadian mirrors were always broken, so i came here to ask about it
<bazhang> ludocode, #debian
<ludocode> yeah i know, but i used ubuntu for about 9 years, figured people might have insight about how these mirrors are supposed to work
<bazhang> ludocode, the release cycle is shorter, that would be a factor, but again you are not on ubuntu, so please #debian
<ludocode> i didn't ask in #debian because i haven't had these problems with debian.
<jhutchins> ludocode: The mirrors are mostly auto-maintained and hosted by an organization that has some bandwidth and the ability to sponsor a server.
<jhutchins> ludocode: Most of them host more than one distribution.
<jhutchins> ludocode: Some of them aren't terribly reliable - it's not like there's a financial incentive for the best uptime.
<robk> i'm currently trying to compile audiere-1.9.4 and it says that I need libFlac, and it's currently disabled, I ran $ apt-get install libflac-dev, expecting that to install the devel files for headers and such, and when I went to re-compile, nothing showed up, I ran $ sudo updatedb && locate .h | grep flac, and nothing showed up.
<jhutchins> ludocode: There are private, commercially maintained servers you can pay to use.
<robk> does libflac currently not work for 14.04 LTS?
<robk> I've googled for this, haven't found much of anything useful.
<Prezident> somsip: On October 5th, 1991, Torvalds sent a posting to the comp.os.minix newsgroup announcing the release of Version 0.02, a basic version that still needed Minix to operate
<ikonia> Prezident: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<Prezident> ikonia: how your comment has?
<ikonia> Prezident: to find out if your conversation is anything to do with ubuntu and either allow you to continue or ask you to stop
<Prezident> You are still off topic, im talking about the source of Ubuntu and you talking nonsence, im done now but you are way more OT then me since we talked about ubuntu included a question regards the kernel earlier.
<Mongo44> In Ubuntu 14.04 I can't figure out how to switch workspaces.
<Mongo44> Cntrl+Alt+Arrow Key does nothing.
<Prezident> have you enabled workspace under apperiance?
<bazhang> Mongo44, gnome-shell or unity
<Term1nal> Is there a way in which I can install a package from utopic in trusty? I need a newer version of exim4 that has support for a feature I need. The version in utopic has the feature I require.
<teward> Term1nal: manually download the package file, or find a PPA with the backport?
<Prezident> you can try super + s for get an overview Mongo44
<bazhang> Term1nal, dont mix repo versions
<Gwiz> Mongo44, check this Ask Ubuntu article, it might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-i-turn-on-workspaces-why-do-i-only-have-one-workspace
<Mongo44> It is Unity. I don't think Gnome has that shortcut.
<bazhang> Mongo44, gnome-shell has tons like that, depends on the extension like alt tab coverflow
<Gwiz> Hey all, I'm running Ubuntu 14 in a virtualbox VM, it runs slow even with guest additions installed because I have integrated graphics. Is there a way I can dumb down the graphic appearance/effects to make it run faster?
<teward> Gwiz: use a lighter variant, maybe?  Xubuntu or Lubuntu should work for that
<bazhang> how much ram is given to the vm Gwiz
<Gwiz> 4GB
<michaelaguiar> One of the people in my company are hammering Google, through a crawler maybe.  In Ubuntu (my router), is there a way to see which computer is accessing a site multiple times?
<Gwiz> teward, hopefully I can find a way to do it without needing to reinstall :(
<Kelli> hi #ubuntu
<bazhang> Gwiz, you can easily install a new de with lubuntu-desktop package then choose at login
<Gwiz> michaelaguiar, depending on the router, you can check the traffic log and see the mac address and what IP/site they are going to
<Kelli> how do i install video driver? i just got ubuntu for the first time in many years
<Prezident> I doubt that michaelaguiar, but you can get ip pretty easy if its no hardware firewall before it.
<Gwiz> Oh I wasn't aware of that, thank you bazhang
<Prezident> Kelli: wich gfx you got?
<michaelaguiar> Gwiz: Ah good idea.  Where are traffic logs located?
<Mongo44> I figured out how to enable workspaces thank you.
<Kelli> amd
<bazhang> Gwiz, any of the -desktop packages, in fact
<Gwiz> michaelaguiar, depends on the router you use. I use a watchguard so I have to connect to i through software and use system manager. Best to google your router's model for admin guide and check there.
<michaelaguiar> Gwiz: My router is actually just an ubuntu machine
<Gwiz> Oh, then I have no idea :P
<Gwiz> I'm new to ubuntu myself
<Prezident> try load fglrx Kelli
<Prezident> as module.
<Kelli> i have no idea what that even means
<Prezident> sudo modprobe fglrx
<TheXenith> hello! I am running Ubuntu 14.10 stock and would like to install GNOME3
<k1l> Kelli: go to "system settings" then software and updates, then last tab and see if it offers prop. drivers
<bazhang> gnome-shell TheXenith
<Kelli> k1l, ok thats way easier to figure out
<k1l> TheXenith: install "gnome-shell" logout and then choose gnome on the login screen
<Kelli> k1l, i have 3 options, using x.org X server open source, using proprietary from fglrx and proprietary from fglrx-updates
<TheXenith> thank you bazhang and k1l
<Kelli> which of the 3 do i want?
<paigeinpink78MN> does anyone use the HDHomeRun PRIME?
<Prezident> fgrlx Kelli.
<Prezident> if you got AMD / ATI
<k1l> Kelli: take the fglrx
<paigeinpink78MN> ?
<uuhimhere> is this apparmor on android: http://e2e.ti.com/support/embedded/android/f/509/t/258697
<Prezident> Yes.
<Pici> uuhimhere: What does that question have to do with #ubuntu ?
<kite> hi! need help with ubuntu. acer timelinex 3820tg ati video card disabled in bios, intel video active. Problem - opengl renderer doesnt work, video renders very slowly...
<Prezident> You running i915 module?
<Prezident> Then it has to be modesetted 1 , you can do it with modprobe i915 modeset=1
<Prezident> try that.
<Prezident> Worked kite
<Prezident> ?
<Josh195> Hello?
<Josh195> Hi all! :D
<kite> just a sec
<Josh195> How is everyone
<kite> how can i see if im on i915?
<Prezident> lspci -k
<Prezident> easiest way.
<jatt> why would you use the i915 driver if you have an ati card?
<Josh195> guys i was wondering where the canberra gkt module was on a 64 bit sytem
<Prezident> Ah, lol if you got ati i readed way to quick i saw you wanted activatet the intel driver with opengl.. Anyway try do "lspci -k" and seewich kernel is loaded atm ..
<kite> yes, im on i915
<Prezident> okey
<Prezident> then just try modeset it with 1..
<Prezident> sudo modprobe i915 modeset=1
<jatt> if you have an ati card you should use the radeon or fglrx driver no?
<kite> do i need to reboot after 'modprobe i915 modeset=1' ? it didnt help
<Masterjedi688> Hello, can someone help please.  I just downloaded bodhi and I need help setting up my wireless DSL router
<Prezident> no kite, then it dosnt work..
<Josh195> I need help connecting my Chromebook with Crouton to Bluetooth
<Prezident> try remove the i915 module and load the fglrx one.
<jatt> lol
<kite> Prezident im new to linux ;(
<Prezident> Ok
<hopkinsss> hi all
<Prezident> Dunno how i can describe it easier :/
<Masterjedi688> I'm new to bodhi.  Right now I'm on my iPad
<k1l> Masterjedi688: yes, see on the bodhi site where the bodhi support is.
<Josh195> hi hopkinss
<kite> jatt i dont need ati, i need work time. with intel its 6 hours with ati 2.
<Josh195> are you a linux master 420?
<kite> Prezident i'l try and google for it
<Prezident> as root: rmmod i915 && modprobe fglrx
<jatt> anyway, the right thing to do is to install the correct drivers
<k1l> Prezident: what? do you even know what you suggest to do there?
<Prezident> Its temporary its nothing for perm until its set kite.
<hopkinsss>  i have a laptop HP-G72 with ubuntu gnome 14.04.1LTS 64bit, i have a 2 gpu, intel graphics integrated + ati mobility radeon 5470, but ati don't work
<andreas_> hello, the computer has been getting suspiclious slow after I set up a ftp server without passsword and too many permissions, I tried re-installing ubuntu but I have 4 hard drives mounted at the time, and only formated the one with ubuntu on. So I ran a rootkit scanner and was wondering if any one can take a look?
<andreas_> http://pastebin.no/350o
<Masterjedi688> I tried to google how to do it but I could not find it and the bodhisattva page does not open
<Prezident> k1l: he running wrong module on wrong graphic card.
<Josh195> Man this place is busy
<Josh195> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<kite> Prezident i got module i915 is in use...
<hopkinsss> i have a laptop HP-G72 with ubuntu gnome 14.04.1LTS 64bit, i have a 2 gpu, intel graphics integrated + ati mobility radeon 5470, but ati don't work
<hopkinsss> i have a laptop HP-G72 with ubuntu gnome 14.04.1LTS 64bit, i have a 2 gpu, intel graphics integrated + ati mobility radeon 5470, but ati don't work
<bazhang> Josh195, chromebook running chromeOS?
<Josh195> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Josh195> via crouton
<bazhang> !info crouton
<ubottu> Package crouton does not exist in utopic
<Josh195> I know its a difficult problem, i will pay if someone can get it working through paypay or something
<Josh195> 10$?
<Prezident> Whats wrong?
<Prezident> I dont need any payment, just says what you need help with, i assume its ubuntu issue.
<Josh195> my Toshiba 2 chromebook has bluetooth but when i launched ubuntu through crouton it says no adapter found
<jhutchins> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Prezident> Josh195: i would suggest you to join #gentoo instead since chromeos is runned on gentoo source since 2010 or something. Probably better help there.
<Josh195> it says "bluetooth not found" when i try to eneable the service
<jhutchins> Josh195: See above.
<Josh195> ok
<Josh195> are there people on it?
<Prezident> yes over 1000.
<Josh195> wow
<Josh195> alright
<Josh195> thanks
<Prezident> np
<fspkwon91> Hey guys im having a configuration problem in KDE when i switch to plastik theme logout, and login my apps crash on startup and either kwin or the entire desktop locks up, has this bug been reported?
<fspkwon91> Im on LTS btw
<fspkwon91> i changed my settings to clear session on exit and start new session on startup, i am able to keep the classic kickoff menu as i thought that was causing it at first
<fspkwon91> but it is either the window decoration engine itself or just the plastik theme
<fspkwon91> or a bug in kwin or something im not too sure
<fspkwon91> using standard buttons im able to logout and login just fine, so im not too bummed, i just like my classic xperience =p
<Prezident> You can try #ubuntu-kde fspkwon91
<fspkwon91> so install the ubuntu settings for KDE?
<fspkwon91> because as of right now its working, and i highly doubt thats going to fix the plastik theme
<fspkwon91> the theme itself has gone through bug fixes due to malalignment problems and such
<ChokoIt> anybody here get turned on by feces?
<io> bazhang:
<ChokoIt> I do
<phunyguy> meh.
<MrAsk> Hello, I run lubuntu on netbook with 128 mb ram and it worked. But when I did same on system with 2gb ram desktop alone used 1gb. How the fuck can I contron it? I need ~1.6gb only for runing virtual machine I want. Am I fucked or is there something I can do?
<bazhang> MrAsk, no cursing here
<jhutchins> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<k1l> MrAsk: can you show a "free -m"
<k1l> MrAsk: in a pastebin, obviously
<fspkwon91> to run a virtual machine you need at least 1gb memory
<fspkwon91> and itll run
<fspkwon91> you need 512mb for ubuntu regardless with a paging file of course
<fspkwon91> 756 out of the box
<fspkwon91> so thats about 1.5gb for linux and a linux vm with desktop environment
<fspkwon91> not counting the processor
<jhutchins> fspkwon91: I've run ubuntu in 256M - I think I had it in 128M for a while. (12.04)
<MrAsk> fspkwon91: for whonix I have to use 2 virtual machines one for getway one for workstation
<fspkwon91> with a swap partition? more than likely
<fspkwon91> for it to just sit in the ram
<fspkwon91> its going to take up around 500-800mb
<MrAsk> k1l: http://pastebin.com/v2mhjSEg
<MrAsk> can I use swap and be safty if I want to encrypt system?
<fspkwon91> with xfce or openbox maybe 256-512mb
<k1l> MrAsk: please see the link: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<fspkwon91> to install it maybe with a text installer on 128mb ram
<k1l> MrAsk: it explains exactly how you have to interpret the ram usage on linux. you actually got 1747 "free" ram
<fspkwon91> or with an old distro itll definitely work because it was built around those limitations
<jhutchins> fspkwon91: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements <- 512M
<fspkwon91> yeha im judging by how much my full desktop uses
<fspkwon91> and it doesnt swap to disk at all
<fspkwon91> even though i have a swap partition
<MrAsk> thanks guys
<fspkwon91> use a text installer and look into openbox
<fspkwon91> openbox or xfce4
<k1l> fspkwon91: i think we solved the issue already
<fspkwon91> =[ im just throwing poop
<fspkwon91> ahuhah!
<arun_> guys, any news softwares released or gonna release?
<patter> Hi
<patter> Anybody
<Tw33k> Hi
<k1l> yes, a lot. just ask your ubuntu question
<patter> Wat question??
<k1l> patter: this is the ubuntu technical support channel
<patter> Any other channels
<k1l> !alis | patter
<ubottu> patter: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jhutchins> arun_: http://freecode.com/
<jhutchins> arun_: http://sourceforge.net/home.html
<MrAsk> which part of ubuntu documentation says how to disable ICMP timestamps?
<OerHeks> MrAsk, 2 ways to do that, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-ping-response-ubuntu-server/
<MrAsk> OerHeks: thanks
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to add battery info to cairo dock?
<brahdude> Any updates on the Ubuntu Arabic font?
<hopkinsss> hi
<hopkinsss> i have a laptop HP-G72 with ubuntu gnome 14.04.1LTS 64bit, i have a 2 gpu, intel graphics integrated + ati mobility radeon 5470, but ati don't work
<DJones> hopkinsss: I wish I could help, I've got a Hp G72, but its only intel graphics, mine doesn't have dual graphics
<caonicaldroid> why is nobody un ubuntu touch channel
<DJones> caonicaldroid: I'msure there are, but as its a smaller channel, you may have to be patient waiting for a response
<simosx> DJones, actually I replied to caonicaldroid within the minute he asked. He did not notice.
<b43> what version of ubuntu has full apps and suites?
<b43> lubuntu is just insufficient on a high end device
<simosx> b43, your first option would be Ubuntu, 14.04.1
<b43> simosx, thx for quick reply, does that come with the full apps and suites already, or they still need to be installed from synaptics?
<GeertJohan> quick question. I'm building a new PC and wondering how AMD/ATI support is these days... I can remember from 4/5 years back that I had to get a nVidia because otherwise ubuntu/linux wouldn't have good support...
<DJones> b43: Lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu all share the same app database, so they'll all all share the the same apps, but you may need to install them on whichever desktop you decide suits you
<simosx> b43, 'synaptic' is not used/recommended anymore for package management purposes. There is the Software Centre, which has all sort of apps.
<simosx> b43, there is a repository in the Software Centre called 'partner', that when enabled, has apps like Skype.
<b43> djones, ok got it
<b43> simosx, im tryin to find one where i dont have to manually install office suites, pdf editors, and other software, is there one or is it wishful thinkin?
<b43> its a high end device, gaming unit
<simosx> b43, since you mention a new PC, your best best is to use 'Ubuntu'. Office Suite, PDF reader and other software are preinstalled. If they are not, you can easily install them from the Software Centre (it's the App Store for Ubuntu).
<b43> simosx, ok so regular ubuntu, because i started with lubuntu n it barely comes with anything, superfast bootin n loadin time, but i have to install so much
<simosx> b43, that would be my recommendation.
<b43> simosx, ok tyvm
<CoreSaint> what would be the good way to manage init services, as it seems there is no one way to manage it properly, it is all over the place, i kind of use "chmod -x /etc/init.d/<service>" method but i know it is not the good way of doing this, unfortunately it seems the only way that works, any tips on how to do it differently
<linuxlite> guys can i add kali linux tools to my linux lite?
<DJones> linuxlite: No idea, if you install Ubuntu we may be able to help you, but we have no idea about 3rd party distributions
<bazhang> ask in the linuxlite support forums
<thelegendmink> is there a way to detect ddos attacks automatically?
<steeven44> cc sa vas
<DJones> !fr | steeven44
<ubottu> steeven44: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Programmer_> hmm
<Guest33992> im currently on a live usb i succesfully installed ubuntu alongside a previous installation of ubuntu 8 and an ntfs partition with my files can i resize my former installtion of ubuntu i have run out of space on my cnewest install
<PinealGlandOptic> hi everyone. I'm looking for simple newsletter software. maybe PHP script. MailMan is heavyweight for me. what would you suggest?
<Guest33992> my drive is 500gb 200gb are formatted to ntfs 10gb are unused i would like to extend my home directory to install more software
<Guest33992> anyone listening
<davidkron2> Hi, do you know whats wrong with samba if i can only connect localy when i use localhost or 127.0.0.1 but not the local ip
<davidkron2> I get NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL on 192.168.147 but not on 127.0.0.1
<Guest33992> #nick josh
<Prezident>  /nick nickname
<felix_mc> hey guys, I have a simple openldap server, what do I need to configure both client and server side to get pam_mount to work with it?
<Guest33992> so
<Guest33992> gah]]
<Guest33992> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10260792/
<Guest33992> help resizing
<terratian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10260792/
<MonkeyDust> !details | terratian
<ubottu> terratian: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<terratian> I want sdb2 to merge with sdb5
<terratian> i have run out of space
<bekks> terratian: Pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<k1l_> terratian: well, use gparted?
<terratian> i booted from live usb have gparted open
<Bashing-om> terratian: A picture from GParted is worth a thousand words .
<foundit> everytime i log into ubuntu it says i need to install the same update, it says some are from an untrusted source, i say ok, it says it installs, then it says the same thing next time i log in
<terratian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10260851/
<foundit> one of the updates is for chromium too which i uninstalled.
<terratian> fdisk paste
<bekks> terratian: Which Ubuntu is that?
<k1l_> terratian: well, sdb5 is inside an extended partition. so you cant merge that.
<terratian> i have three ubuntu installs on disk, i only need one
<terratian> how would i merge
<terratian> i have ubuntu 14 ubuntu 8 and ubuntu 10
<k1l_> terratian: which partition do you want to erase?
<terratian> i assume the partition with the astrick is my current install
<k1l_> terratian: you can only erase one partition and then put the free space into the other partitions.
<k1l_> well. to be sure you could boot into your favorite ubuntu and see "mount" there
<terratian> sdb2 sdb3 sdb7 would be amazing to have as a place to further expand my ubuntu 14 installation
<platz> nvidia package depends on lightdm | gdm | kdm .. is there any way to uninstall lightdm completely without forcing another graphical login manager to be installed?
<k1l_> terratian: sdb3 is a extended one. its like a container where 5,6,7 are put in.
<terratian> is my assumption correct about the astrix
<terratian> k1l_ i see
<k1l_> terratian: the asterisk is the boot flag. but ubuntu doesnt use that flag at all. i would boot into it and see what exact partition is mounted as / to be sure
<david1> hi, do you guys have any idea what problem im having with samba, i cant connect localy using 192.. only using localhost or 127.0.01
<jatt> post exact command you try and error message
<david1> smbclient -U guest //192.168.147/movies
<david1> NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<EriC^^> you're missing an octet there
<terratian> sdb7 is where ubuntu 14 is installed
<k1l_> the ip is not completed
<jhutchins> terratian: Since you're messing with partitions, you should have a backup.  Since you have a backup, you can simply repartition the drive, format, and restore.
<david1> hmm correct, thanks
<david1> now i just need to get it working from my client...
<terratian> jhutchins ?
<jhutchins> terratian: There really isn't a way to merge live filesystems.
<OShobbit> could someone tell me if I am able to bulk rename folders using the rename command?
<jhutchins> terratian: You can grow or shrink them, but you can only grow them if there is adjacent free space.
<EriC^^> OShobbit: yes
<OShobbit> ok so how do I get it to know I want folders renamed?
<jhutchins> terratian: If you had set them up in LVM you could join two partitions together into one space, but you couldn't save the data on them.
<terratian> oh so i cant make free space before the installation
<nick___> I have the Intel n2840 SoC with an integrated Max98090 audio driver ... I can play audio, but I cannot change the volume ... could you please advice me where I can start debugging this issue from?
<k1l_> terratian: this is on a harddisk, right?
<terratian> i cant make some sort of link to my home directory that ubunut14 installs data to
<OShobbit> jhutchins, thats good, so how do I get it to know I want folders renamed?
<terratian> yes
<terratian> k1l_ i am booted currently on usb looking at hd
<EriC^^> OShobbit: usual usage applies
<david1> smbclient -U guest //192.168.1.147/movies
<k1l_> terratian: did you confirm what you thought? because you will need to erase some partitions.
<david1> On my laptop gives:
<david1> NT_STATUS_INVALID_NETWORK_RESPONSE
<k1l_> david1: is guest mode enabled?
<MonkeyDust> david1  can you ping it?
<terratian> where can i post a screenshot of gparted
<david1> ping <ip> you mean? it responds
<terratian> i want to erase some partitions
<k1l_> terratian: imgur.com
<david1> smbclient -L //192.168.1.147 -U% ------- also fails
<ikonia> that suggests your host is not responding
<ikonia> (or responding with a good response)
<david1> wierd
<terratian> http://imgur.com/mzd3uNQ
<azizLIGHT> What ubuntu is the next LTS?
<EriC^^> 16.04
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  that's in april 2016
<jhutchins> david1: I believe samba still uses a "listen" directive that tells it what address to listen on.
<terratian> this is what gparted shows http://imgur.com/mzd3uNQ
<azizLIGHT> Ah ok
<azizLIGHT> I thought it was 15.04 for some reason
<ikonia> default is * all interfaces
<jhutchins> terratian: Do you have backups in case you kill the wrong partition?
<ikonia> so the "bind" parameter needs to be set to lock it to an interface
<terratian> As long as i dont destroy the ntfs i really dont care
<terratian> i dont have a way to back that data up
<jhutchins> terratian: Then you need to back up the NTFS.
<terratian> i suppose i need to reinstall
<terratian> Must be a way to do what I am trying
<terratian> i hate manually setting up partitioning
<terratian> for install
<k1l_> terratian: i dont know what linux partition is what ubuntu etc
<k1l_> terratian: as i said, its you to sort that out.
<terratian> sdb7 is ubuntu 14
<terratian> everything else is irrelevant besides ntfs partition
<ikonia> it's not irrelevant
<ikonia> changing 1 partition has an impact on the others
<terratian> does ubuntu not have symlinks
<ikonia> what does symlinks have to do with anything ?
<k1l_> terratian: if you want you could erase sdb2, then increase the sdb3 which is the exxtended one. then increase the sdb7 one.
<terratian> my language for computers is weak but cant i somehow 'tell' ubuntu to install software in free space other than on the home partition
<k1l_> terratian: you setup there is quite strange anyway. imho ditch the old ubuntus you dont use anyway and make one proper install with enough space for a daily usage
<sm_>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/sm/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_2040.query
<Bashing-om> terratian: +1 k1l_ :; Unless you also resize the Windows'partition 'sdb1' still will have a very small partition for ubuntu . I see often recommended the least for ubuntu 30 gigs.
<terratian> can i resize the windows partition without destroying data
<k1l_> theoretically: yes. but as we know murphys law: better have a backup :)
<Bashing-om> terratian: There is ALWAYS that risk of data loss in moving partitions. Back up Windows prior to resizing ( defrag X2, check disk X2 ) .
<danofsatx> my apt-mirror script isn't fully working - it is throwing up a lot of errors saying it can't find a file, yet I can wget that exact file from the sytem that is running apt-mirror. for examplem, on of the files it can't find is ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu//dists/utopic/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<terratian> i fly by the seat of my pants, i suppose i will re-install resize windows and do it right
<terratian> x2?
<Bashing-om> terratian: Twice = X2 .. makes sure Windows' partition table is intact and accurate.
<MonkeyDust> terratian  sometimes it's better to start over, instead of reparing things
<MonkeyDust> terratian  and always backup first, before you start changing partitions
<xeno-k> hi
<sm_> hi guys
<xeno-k> hi sm_
<terratian> term command for defrag and chkdsk?
<xeno-k> fsck
<k1l_> terratian: use windows to defrag windows. ubuntu doesnt need defrag
<terratian> i dont have wondows just an ntfs partition
<xeno-k> terratian maybe defraggler has a linux ver
<xeno-k> or if it hasnt use wine
<terratian> i have hated windows ever since i deltreed internet explorer in college when i tried to rid it from windows 98
<OERIAS> Hi, I set Nemo as the default file manager in Unity, however when ever I play an optical disk or usb flash drive or some mobile device, nautilus launches, any help?
<terratian> http://imgur.com/Mpsb5kq
<terratian> this is what i have to install ubuntu on now
<terratian> i need help manually seeting up lvm and partition
<inex> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<terratian> http://imgur.com/Mpsb5kq this shows what i have to install ubuntu on i could use some help m,anually setting up for the install
<terratian> is this a complicated request
<alphaomega28> I am getting this error when I try to restart apache and I am wondering if anyone might know why: "(process:1562): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion 'g_type_from_name (name) == 0' failed"
<alphaomega28> Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  look for this file:  ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  open it with gedit
<BluesKaj> terratian:  click on change and set the partition to ext4 and check the format box, then install now
<terratian> blueskaj that will give me lvm?
<OERIAS> MonkeyDust, i opened the file
<OERIAS> now what?
<terratian> Change is greyed out only plus sign
<BluesKaj> terratian:  only if you choose the lvm oprtion, if one appears
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  ok, now paste this line in the list   inode/directory=nemo.desktop
<jhutchins> terratian: What features of LVM do you plan to use?
<terratian> that wants to delete my ntfs file systme which has data
<OERIAS> on default or add applications?
<terratian> i need help setting up mount points
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  guess it doesnt matter where
<feliwir> hey
<terratian> I just assumed lvm was something i would want to do
<OERIAS> restart unity or restart nemo?
<feliwir> when installing ubuntu 15.04 the installation gets stuck at "creating ext4 partitiont"
<jhutchins> terratian: I like the idea of keeping things simple and not adding things you're not going to actually use.
<feliwir> i am using an ssd and it doesnt have any bad sectors
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  logout and in again
<feliwir> help is appreciated
<Bashing-om> terratian: Homework time. LVM = Logical Volume Management. What other 'volumes' are you going to make available for LVM to set up on ? LVM can be a steep learning curve, sure you want to go there ?
<MonkeyDust> !15.04 | feliwir
<ubottu> feliwir: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<k1l_> feliwir: 15.04 is still not stable. use #ubuntu+1 please
<terratian> steep learning curves equals me screwing up my ntfs data...
<OERIAS> thank you MonkeyDust
<feliwir> yeah, but i saw this error for older versions aswell
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  works?
<OERIAS> let me try
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  thank me if it works
<terratian> my question becomes what mount points do i need to create and what sizes, the free space on this drive needs ubuntu
<terratian> http://imgur.com/Mpsb5kq
<jhutchins> terratian: For a general purpose system I would keep one main partition and swap.  Keep it simple.
<terratian> so set the mount point to home
<OERIAS> MonkeyDust, no luck
<jhutchins> terratian: If you chop the system up in to partitions you pretty much guarantee that you will eventually run out of space on one and have plenty on another.
<vivid> no, set the mount point to root /
<OERIAS> It still launches nautilus
<terratian> what is a genrous amount for swap?
<jhutchins> terratian: Yep, what vivid said, set it to /
<vivid> generous would be the amount of ram available i would say
<jhutchins> terratian: 2X ram to 2GB, 1X for 4 or above.
<terratian> i have 4gb of ram so set swap to 8gb
<jhutchins> terratian: You need at least as much swap as RAM if you're going to suspend to disk.
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  then maybe in dconf editor, moment
<terratian> the rest goes to root?
<k1l_> swap=ram if you want swap for hibernation.
<jhutchins> terratian: Yep.
<terratian> here we go!!!!
<jhutchins> Managing more than 4G of swap is cumbersome, I usually don't go higher than that even if there's more ram.
<terratian> type should be ticked to logical or primary?
<jhutchins> terratian: primary
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  install dconf-editor
<terratian> specifically should i set primary for swap first or root?
<vivid> it doesnt matter
<terratian> ok
<OERIAS> MonkeyDust, dconf-editor is already insalled
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  great, but nvm... read this.. http://www.fandigital.com/2013/01/set-nemo-default-file-manager-ubuntu.html
<Bashing-om> terratian: I would suggest that '/' be set as primary . ( can have a max of 4 primary partitions, one of which mey be an 'extended' partition) . then make up the extended partition and in this extended partition make up the swap partition . // only a suggestion .
<terratian> http://imgur.com/Q7t4WVO
<OERIAS> MonkeyDust, yes I did follow that tutorial
<OERIAS> it manages the desktop
<OERIAS> but nautilus still performs some actions
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  yes, same here
<MonkeyDust> moment
<OShobbit> sorry to ask the same thing twice, but can I have an example of how rename can be used to change folder names?
<jhutchins> OShobbit: In the time you've been asking you could probably have renamed all of the folders manually, or just tried the command to see for yourself.
<Bashing-om> terratian: Looks maybe doable, I do reserve judgement as I see '/' as sdb5 , rather than as expected 'sdb3' . Do not know what transpired there ! 3 primary partitions will work .
<terratian> I switched it / comes first now follwed by 4gb swap
<vivid> it was sdb5 probably because he selected at end of drive
<jhutchins> Partition numbering is not necessarily in physical order on the disk.
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  what is "some actions" for you?
<Exagone313> hello, when I use apt-get install it install automaticcaly without saying yes or no. how to disable this?
<jk> why cant i change my desktop environment on login in the unity greeter in ubuntu 14.04?
<vivid> click the ubuntu logo next to the login line
<Exagone313> it's an edited ubuntu server i think (by edited i mean configuration, default installed packages etc...)
<jk> vivid: there is none
<k1l_> Exagone313: if it only installs that one pacakge there is no question about that
<Exagone313> ?
<Exagone313> when i use apt-get install at home or on my others server it does not do this
<OERIAS> MonkeyDust, like put in an optical disk, or opening the rubbish bin, or when an application give you the option to show a file via file manager.
<jk> vivid: i know that icon from 12.04 but it seems to be gone in 14.04
<terratian> thanks for your help everyone, install going swimmingly.\
<betim> hi, just installed ubuntu 14.01 but I'm having a problem with mouse cursor, I would like to use Inherits=core, but on some programs, like firefox it reverts to DMZ-Black, how can I fix this?
<jhutchins> Exagone313: Did you change the apt configuration?
<jhutchins> Exagone313: If what you're installing is an exact match with no dependencies it assumes that you wanted to install it and doesn't bug you.
<jhutchins> Exagone313: If it does pull dependencies or is not an exact match it should ask.
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  ok, open dconf editor and go to   org nemo preferences
<Exagone313> ok there was no dependencies
<Exagone313> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  havent found it yet, tho
<jk> oh, it reappeared after i installed a second desktop environment
<emi_> hi
<OERIAS> I wish Ubuntu would have nemo as default
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  everyone has different wishes
<OERIAS> true.
<emi_> hi every one
<MonkeyDust> OERIAS  it says here, it *can* be done, but not easily, you'd have to purge and reinstall nautilus, after nemo is installed http://askubuntu.com/questions/391230/how-to-remove-nautilus-without-screwing-up-unity
<tgp1994>  Hi everyone - I currently have ubuntu installed to a portable HDD, sort of a as a portable diagnostics system. Eventually, one of my computers will be getting a new HDD. My question is, can I boot from this portable HDD, then run the Ubuntu installer from the live desktop to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu to the new HDD?
<OERIAS> MonkeyDust, that's what i figured. Since it is dependent on Nautilus
<FOSSAddict> hi, i want to use gparted to shrink my windows partition but it says ntfs is unsupported and requires ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g, even through i installed ntfs-3g
<Bashing-om> FOSSAddict: Windows' tools for Windows' file system. Ubuntu tools for ubuntu issues. Best advise I can give.
<FOSSAddict> the tutorial i read said gparted would be faster than any tools available on windows in shrinking the windows partition <.<
<SCHAAP137> FOSSAddict, ask in the ##windows channel
<platz> nvidia package depends on lightdm | gdm | kdm .. is there any way to uninstall lightdm completely without forcing another graphical login manager to be installed?
<FOSSAddict> okay ill try, thanks
<nss> Hello, I am trying to dualboot Windows 98 and Lubuntu but ran into some problems with partitioning. Windows 98 is already installed but needed to format the entire disk as FAT32 for itself and I can't seem to resize it.
<FangornTheEnt> Hi, I'm trying to make a bootable usb for Mac because the mac isn't currently working. How can I do it either with an application or computer that currently has Linux?
<SCHAAP137> FangornTheEnt, use unetbootin
<SCHAAP137> FangornTheEnt: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<FangornTheEnt> "Note that resulting USB drives are bootable only on PCs (not on Macs)"
<SCHAAP137> ah, didn't see that
<FangornTheEnt> It's ok. I need it to boot on a mac.
<tnkhanh> Hi when will 14.04 have Java 8?
<tnkhanh> I mean in repo
<_com_> hi
<MonkeyDust> tnkhanh  if you don't get answer here, try this    Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<jhutchins> tnkhanh: It won't.  The packages are frozen at this point, they won't be advancing major versions.
<freitas310> #emacs
<_com_> i need support with the following problem: is there any bug correlation between systemd / upstart configs. and no hdmi output? thanks!
<ObrienDave> more likely a driver issue
<caonicaldroid> What channel is devoted to devving ubuntu apps?
<caonicaldroid> ?
<k1l_> what sort of apps?
<caonicaldroid> I am looking to make a game similar to minecraft.
<_com_> obriendave: failed to start user service: unknown unit: user@1000.service. since yesterday there is no more hdmi support. only these reports in my log. seems like a false correlation? thanks.
<caonicaldroid> I know little about coding but it may be a good little project because i want to run minecraft on here but it will not work
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: #ubuntu-app-devel
<caonicaldroid> thanks
<bren_comp> If you have systemd, there's your first problem. Aha.
<_com_> bren_comp: using upstart.
<m1dnight_> guys i'm having some strange behaviour with ssh keys
<m1dnight_> I just created a new sshpair named "webspace" in ~/.ssh on my ubuntu *serveR*
<m1dnight_> I then wanted to do ssh-copy-id, but I had to execute eval `ssh-agent` first. Then I did "ssh-add webspace"
<_com_> bren_comp: it's like a shot. no hdmi, but fancy systemd-login logs.:-)
<m1dnight_> when I then tried to ssh to my webspace everything worked fine. When i dsconnect the ssh sessions and come back, it's the same story again.
<m1dnight_> (i.e, asking for my password instead of using my ssh key)
<caonicaldroid> Anyone want to partner up and do something on ubuntu lol Im bored
<skinnydude> Hey, when I spoof a mac address, It resets to the default when I connect to the network. I've tried editing the permissions.rules, and even then it still resets to the default. Does anyone know a fix?
<bekks> skinnydude: Ask your network administrator ;)
<skinnydude> I don't believe its on the network side... It works when I do it from windows.
<christian3399> Hey guys... Is this the support chat?
<bekks> christian3399: Yes it is.
<k1l_> christian3399: yes. ubuntu support channel
<christian3399> Awesome! I have just installed Ubuntu and I don't know how to set up a new wi-fi connection...
<bren_comp> Can you connect to a network? Do you have the drivers installed?
<christian3399> It is saying my wireless switch is off, but I can't switch it back... It is a button and it continually stays orange, not blue like it does when on...
<wilsonb> howdy
<k1l_> what gives you "rfkill list"? put it in a pastebin
<christian3399> It worked fine in Windows, so I don't know why it doesn't do it here...
<christian3399> Okay I will...
<bren_comp> I'd say just try doing an ethernet connection first, haha.
<christian3399> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<christian3399> 	Soft blocked: no
<christian3399> 	Hard blocked: yes
<wilsonb>  Using Ubuntu 14.10, is anyone else experiencing a double login / log off ? Example, I go up to top right and shutdown, then a few seconds later the main Ubuntu logon screen comes on and have to click the power/ shutdown again to shut down
<k1l_> what laptop is it?
<wilsonb> Dell
<christian3399> I am on an Ethernet connection right now...
<bren_comp> Oh well uh, that makes sense.
<christian3399> Has anyone here set up a wi-fi connection before?
<k1l_> christian3399: the hard blocked is the issue
<k1l_> what laptop is it?
<christian3399> That's what I thought... It is a Compaq Presario
<k1l_> christian3399: what is the "rfkill list" output after "sudo rfkill unblock all"?
<christian3399> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<christian3399> 	Soft blocked: no
<christian3399> 	Hard blocked: yes
<christian3399> Still the same I think...
<k1l_> the more details you give the better the support is :)
<k1l_> what does "lspci" name for that wifi card?
<christian3399> Oh okay... I don't know exactly what you need...
<christian3399> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<christian3399> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<christian3399> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<christian3399> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<christian3399> 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<christian3399> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<k1l_> !paste | christian3399
<ubottu> christian3399: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<christian3399> Sorry... I am still new to this...
<christian3399> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<christian3399> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<christian3399> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<christian3399> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<christian3399> 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<ObrienDave> rofl
<k1l_> christian3399: stop. use a pasteservice as the bot told you
<Basketball> !ops | christian3399
<ubottu> christian3399: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Laban> Hello!
<k1l_> Basketball: no need for that
<ObrienDave> Basketball, that was not necessary
<ubuntu1515> hi
<Basketball> hey
<ubuntu1515> I've got a problem running 14.04
<ubuntu1515> on my sony vaio
<ubuntu1515> I've tried changing the bootorder in windows and on a live cd
<ubuntu1515> to no avail
<giuseppe_82> hi all
<ObrienDave> which model VAIO?
<giuseppe_82> does anyone know how to get nvidia-96 legacy driver working on xorg>1.12 and newer kernels? I'm using nouveau driver but i'm having some problems. Can anyone help? Btw I have an old GeForce4 MMX agp 8x. Thanks in advance
<ubuntu1515> SVE14A3V1E
<giuseppe_82> shall I upgrade my video card? :(
<Laban> Looks like my system isn't logging anything anymore. I've restarted rsyslogd (and the machine) but it just looks weird. Nothing in /var/log/syslog or messages. Enabled logging in 50-default.conf as well.
<ubuntu1515> you should prob
<Laban> Any idea how to solve?
<giuseppe_82> nouveau driver really sucks on my gpu
<andril> same here
<k1l_> giuseppe_82: well, that card is plain old.
<andril> running 14.04 on my Dell Latitude e6530
<giuseppe_82> andril, you have that video card too?
<krabador> !italian | giuseppe_82
<ubottu> giuseppe_82: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giuseppe_82> krabador, i'm not talking italian i guess. unless i've turned crazy
<giuseppe_82> so what was that for?
<krabador> giuseppe_82, it's to tell you abount the official italian ubuntu irc channel
<_com_> is there any structure to solve problems like :  if ... then, and so on. my problem is, there is no hdmi-output since yesterday, and i don't know why. it's like a creatio ex nihilo. thanks.
<giuseppe_82> thank you, it's very kind from you
<giuseppe_82> ..
<acovrig> anyone gotten the lexmark 5650 to work in ubuntu?
<giuseppe_82> k1l_, I tried installing last legacy 96 driver, i've spent all night
<giuseppe_82> modyfing the .run package, there's no way to do it
<andril> giuseppe_82, nope mine is ivy bridge
<k1l_> giuseppe_82: nvidia drops old cards. if that card is not supported by nvidia, well use the open source one or get a new card
<giuseppe_82> i guess i'd need an agp one supported by nvidia. can you suggest anything?
<digcloud> I have a script that produces a zip file with a version number in it. I then want to run another command against that file, but I need to get the filename. Is there some way to do that (maybe sed/awk)?
<k1l_> giuseppe_82: sorry, i dnt mind agp cards anymore.
<jatt> basename
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> french
<k1l_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bekks> giuseppe_82: nvidia doent support aGP cards anymore.
<anonymous_> ubuntu-fr
<giuseppe_82> really?
<_com_> i have no hdmi-output since yesterday. maybe there are some modules not loaded. but i don't know how to proof.
<Arnie25> is it possible to disable visualizations in ubuntu? I have a laptop with i7 cpu but apparently the graphics card is not strong enough to handle the fade-in/out animations of the GUI windows. I am running ubuntu with virtualbox and I installed the virtualbox app using apt-get, but i am still getting very slow fadein/out animations.
<k1l_> so its ubuntu inside the virtualbox?
<k1l_> did you install the guest-additions there?
<Arnie25> k1l_: yes
<OerHeks> Arnie25, checked the settings, has the GPU the max memory ? that can solve those issues, also enable 3d
<Arnie25> i installed: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11
<Arnie25> ok let me check
<Arnie25> OerHeks: total memory available is 128mb
<Arnie25> should I give it half?
<ObrienDave> don't use fade in/out
<ObrienDave> you're running a virtual machine. it will NEVER have the same performance
<Arnie25> how do i disable fadein/out?
<ObrienDave> that would be in the guest OS settings somewhere
<hiccupFunction> hello there, is there a way to remove an unwanted wifi network from your available networks list? it is constantly auto-connected as the first one.
<hiccupFunction> I mean remove permanently
<caonicaldroid> ubuntu wont recognize my samsung galaxy proclaim (SCH-S720C)
<wilsonb> howdy
<wilsonb> Using Ubuntu 14.10, is anyone else experiencing a double login / log off ? Example, I go up to top right and shutdown, then a few seconds later the main Ubuntu logon screen comes on and have to click the power/ shutdown again to shut down...Sound familiar?
<gigi> oj
<gigi> u
<LordDragon> hey all. i am having trouble installing ubuntu. everything works fine until the ifnal step, the bootloader. no matter what i choose, it says "failed"
<daftykins> LordDragon: computer details?
<LordDragon> i tried my windows drive, the 2nd hdd i isntalled ubuntu to
<LordDragon> sda is windows 8.1
<LordDragon> sdab is storage media hdd
<LordDragon> sdc is ssd i am installin gubuntu to
<creatorb> LorDragon: do you mean grub error ?
<LordDragon> yes
<daftykins> 'gubuntu' ?
<LordDragon> grub-install fails
<LordDragon> daftykins: typo :)
<daftykins> so windows 8.1 is EFI installed?
<LordDragon> yes
<daftykins> and you booted ubuntu media in EFI mode?
<LordDragon> uh. nope. how do i do that?
<LordDragon> ohh wait i think i ight know
<daftykins> !uefi | LordDragon Check here
<ubottu> LordDragon Check here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LordDragon> wow i never thought there was sa difference booting "usb drive" and "EFI: usb drive"
<daftykins> sure is
<LordDragon> wow that explains it
<LordDragon> btw where is the best place to put the bootloader? windows drive? id like to be able to use windows bootloader to do it
<daftykins> you must boot EFI and make sure you're selecting the small FAT EFI partition on sda and make it Ubuntu's /boot, the installer should do this for you
<daftykins> LordDragon: Windows to pass to GRUB? mmmmm no.
<EriC^^> LordDragon: what do you mean by windows bootloader?
<LordDragon> BCD
<LordDragon> i think thats what its called
<daftykins> LordDragon: concentrate on making it work right once, first
<daftykins> then you may mess to your hearts content :) but on your own time
<LordDragon> ok boot efi mode. gonna resinatll now
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> LordDragon: i can't see how booting in non uefi mode would cause grub to fail, it would try to install grub to the mbr, and create a bios-boot partition
<LordDragon> hmm i dunno
<mcc> Hello... I am experimenting with an Ubuntu livecd... it is Ubuntu 14.10 on a Yoga 3 (nonpro)... I booted onto the livecd (on a usb stick) and played with it some last night... I then closed/slept the device until this morning... just i took it out and turned it on, the screen was black and the mouse cursor was visible, and i couldn't do anything or click on anything...
<EriC^^> i can see it failing if you booted in efi mode and you actually used msdos usually
<mcc> i then closed it again, opened it again and pressed a keyboard key, and the screen came back...
<EriC^^> LordDragon: are you still in the installation process or
<LordDragon> yes
<mcc> this is very odd... have you ever seen anything like this, do you know i there might have been a way out of that?
<LordDragon> its installing now
<EriC^^> ok
<LordDragon> daftykins: so even though sda is my windows drive, i want to choose that for bootloader?
<daftykins> mcc: no point even trying to comment on a live session on a modern laptop.
<mcc> daftykins: okay. you anticipate an installed copy would work better?
<daftykins> LordDragon: EFI works with a FAT partition for EFI boot at the start of the disk, this is where an EFI booted Ubuntu would place boot files.
<daftykins> LordDragon: it is nothing like legacy boot, wherein GRUB can be places elsewhere and just a boot sector point to the relevant place
<LordDragon> daftykins: ok so its automatic then
<LordDragon> yep completeed with no errors
<LordDragon> woot
<daftykins> it *might* be automatic
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> mcc: well for one thing an installed copy can install updates
<daftykins> mcc: but i would try 14.04.1 first, not 14.10 necessarily - have you googled online for success on that model?
<LordDragon> and im in :)
<LordDragon> now to install nvidia drivers
<faran> hey....how to install skype in xubuntu
<mcc> daftykins: i guess i don't know... it seems surprising to me that an older ubuntu might work better? :O
<LordDragon> so i dont suppose there is a handy dandy apt-get install i can do for the latest nvidia driver?
<daftykins> LordDragon: not latest no, what card is this?
<LordDragon> nvidia gtx 970
#ubuntu 2015-02-17
<daftykins> LordDragon: google xorg-edgers, read the guide on how to install it as a source (tip: it begins with "sudo add-apt-repository..." then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346"
<LordDragon> daftykins: i was just gonna download it from nvidia and boot into advanced mode and install it from command line
<daftykins> LordDragon: nope. terrible idea
<daftykins> also that's all wrong even if you did take that approach
<LordDragon> daftykins: it worked perfectly in the past...
<daftykins> here's my favourite phrase in IT: just because it works, doesn't mean it's a good idea.
<LordDragon> daftykins: ok so what would you recommend then  for the latest drivers?
<daftykins> there's no need to reboot into some other mode to do it that way, anyway i've suggested a better one so chop chop :>
<Ben64> look up a few lines
<daftykins> i already told you.
<b43> anybody have any idea how to load lxle on a tablet, not virtual, to replace the existing os
<daftykins> tablets aren't really relevant to this channel
<daftykins> #ubuntu-touch might be more relevant, or perhaps #ubuntu-arm
<b43> ok daftykins, switching over
<LordDragon> daftykins: "unable to locate package nvidia-346"
<LordDragon> oopsie
<LordDragon> forgot a step sorrry
<daftykins> :P
<LordDragon> out of curiosity, why is xorg edgers a better source of drivers than nvidia?
<daftykins> PPA based = updates
<daftykins> manual download = none
<LordDragon> are updates automatic? or do i have to check occasionally?
<OerHeks> With a new kernel you have to reinstall the manual nvidiadriver.33
<daftykins> LordDragon: you don't seem too new to Ubuntu, so how come you're not sure how package updates work? :)
<popey> daftykins: -touch is really only for phone/tablet - yoga 3 that b43 has is technially just a pc with a touch screen
<LordDragon> well i am. i just didnt know if this was something stand alone
<daftykins> popey: i don't believe that user was the one referring to a yoga 3?
<popey> he was
<popey> turned up in -touch
<daftykins> popey: oh ok, another user was too - that one said only 'tablet - my bad.
<daftykins> * 'tablet'
 * mcc is a she, and daftykins was addressing someone else
<daftykins> perhaps it's just a coincidence that you both had yoga 3s
<daftykins> very rare chances that 0o
<mcc> oh! ok
 * mcc shrugs. i guess they did just come out
<daftykins> is it the broadwell one?
<mcc> yeah
<mcc> yoga 3 pro and yoga 3 are both broadwell, the difference between 3 and 3 pro are very unclear to me
<_com_> can anyone support me? i have no hdmi output (video). thanks.
<popey> daftykins: maybe I'm also bad, seems multiple variety of that thing
<LordDragon> daftykins: dont suppose you know an easy gui way to set refresh rate to 120 instead of xrandr command line?
<daftykins> popey: hehe, no worries though - i'll try and hold fire on pointing people the wrong way :) devices are getting so confusing now it's tough to know what goes where 0o
<mcc> anyway uh one way or another i got this yoga 3, it's like a laptop that you can bend over and use like a tablet, i'm trying to figure out if any linux distributions would do "something sensible" with the touchscreen
<daftykins> LordDragon: oh, install the nvidia-settings package too, run that and see if it offers anything. i don't think it does, so there are roughly a million guides online
<mcc> and i hear ubuntu is trying real hard on touchscreen support
<popey> wow, coincidence
<popey> what are the chances of that!
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> it's one o' those days.
<bren> Yeah, all about that silly convergence.
<daftykins> my birthday too ;_;
<mcc> and i am out of touch on desktop linux so i am just trying to work out where to start
<daftykins> well i would think a live session would show the touchscreen working if it's meant to
<daftykins> but to be quite honest, buying latest model laptops designed for Windows and wanting to run Linux is extremely risky.
<mcc> touchscreen doesn't work at all in live.
<mcc> yeah, i'm sure.
<bren> ubuntu is definitely your best bet for touchscreen compatibility. i wouldn't think it risky though.
<mcc> well, apparently the yoga 3s didn't work with wifi in ubuntu until like two weeks ago or something? D:
<daftykins> bren: misunderstanding of my wording
<lorddragon_> ok. easier to type here
<daftykins> risky in the sense that expecting bleeding edge hardware to run out of the box = no no
<bren> Ohh, gotcha.
<mcc> i'm just playing around right now.
<lorddragon_> 1920x1080+0+0
<lorddragon_> is one of those 0 values the refresh rate?
<daftykins> lorddragon_: you seem to be somewhat ignoring what i'm saying and spamming us with details out of context regardless :)
<lorddragon_> daftykins, i dont mean too. i saw you say "theres lots of guides on the internet"
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> /var/log/Xorg.0.log will likely confirm it's picking 60Hz
<daftykins> i've seen it 10 times in 10, for these people with their funny high-refresh screens
<lorddragon_> i went through this several weeks back. theres no nvidia setting. and after lots of google, i found an xrandr command that worked. and then i added the command to run automatically. i was just wondering if there was an easier way
<daftykins> why didn't you say that to start with?
<daftykins> no there isn't :)
<lorddragon_> ah ok. well thats why i was asking. heh. ok now to find where i put that command
<daftykins> pass.
<daftykins> i would find the correct line to put in xorg.conf if it were me
<daftykins> as per the many guides online mentioned
<lorddragon_> wow something is wonky with chrome
<lorddragon_> when its running and i try to resize windows, its gets super laggy. window just freezes for a few seconds at a time
<mcc> hey, one more question. are kubuntu, lubuntu, and ubuntu really all that different? is it possible to switch between them on an existing install by just changing package repositories or whatever?
<daftykins> yes, by installing different desktop environment (DE) packages
<daftykins> so no, they're just ISOs with different defaults
<mcc> Cool.
<daftykins> but if you try to just install each you'll like get into a really messed up state very quickly
<mcc> Does Kubuntu run its own package server, or ppa or whatever?
<mcc> OK, makes sense
<daftykins> mcc: best approach, from Windows, download YUMI from pendrivelinux.com , download all 3 ISOs and then you can test boot each and see which you like
 * mcc nods
<daftykins> maybe even 4, i'd say ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, then lubuntu last
<mcc> i've been playing with something called unetbootin... will look at the pendrive thing :O
<mcc> just ran the "Elementary OS" ISO and it wouldn't even boot >_>
<daftykins> unetbootin is quite terrible
<mcc> thank you for th ehelp
<daftykins> no problemo
<mcc> daftykins: it hasn't been working very well, honestly.
<sarkesh> hello
<bren> Rufus is the best program for the job imo
<lorddragon_> hmm did xorg.conf move?
<lorddragon_> i dont see it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mcc> bren: how does rufus differ from yumi?
<mcc> i should probably note at this point i am totally new to pc platform, all my previous linux experience has been on VPS or macs
<sarkesh> rufus does not work to burn ubuntu 14.10 iso file on usb
<mcc> so the windows end of all this is also sort of new to me also
<daftykins> no idea whether rufus allows *multiple* ISOs on the same disk at once, providing a menu
<daftykins> whereas i can guarantee YUMI runs in Windows and does.
<satdav> Hi is Jenkins packaged in with Ubuntu
<daftykins> !info jenkins
<ubottu> Package jenkins does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !find jenkins
<ubottu> Found: jenkins-crypto-util, jenkins-crypto-util-doc, jenkins-executable-war, jenkins-executable-war-doc, jenkins-job-builder, jenkins-memory-monitor, jenkins-memory-monitor-doc, jenkins-task-reactor, jenkins-task-reactor-doc, jenkins-test-annotations (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jenkins&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<daftykins> no idea.
<lorddragon_> thats odd. i always remember there being an xorg.conf file already made. i guess i gotta manually create it in this case?
<daftykins> yes, there isn't one normally
<daftykins> hasn't been for many years.
<lorddragon_> ah. i always used the nvidia installer. maybe it created one all the time and i never noticed
<daftykins> yeah, runs nvidia-xconfig
<lorddragon_> ahh ok
<lorddragon_> thanks
<favyi> How to split larger 7z files to parts 1.2.3    ?
<daftykins> spanned archives, dunno - also 7zip isn't really a Linux standard
<favyi> ????
<EriC^^> favyi: try split
<EriC^^> favyi: try it out first and see if it works
<favyi> EriC^^>whats the command line syntax  ?
<OerHeks> favyi, install p7zip-full > 7zip -v ... http://superuser.com/a/184601
<EriC^^> split -b <bytes per part> <file> i think
<bruxC> so I'm extending my external drive. I'm really nervous; I don't want to destroy any data. I'm under the impression cfdisk is what to use.. I've gotten as far as sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb1 but I"m not sure which option to choose. I'm guessing [ Units ] is the way to go?
<OerHeks> carefull, 7z does not preserve  file ownership
<daftykins> bruxC: why extend? did you make the partition the wrong size originally?
<bruxC> daftykins, fair question. I use esxi so I allocated more storage in the datastore the external drive runs on.
<bruxC> I'm starting to run low on the existing drive and I'd like to extend it.
<bruxC> (which I have)
<satdav> !eggdrop
<daftykins> bruxC: ah so VM. boot live session then use gparted to resize, done.
<satdav> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 442 kB, installed size 1181 kB
<bruxC> not to be too difficult
<bruxC> but I'd like to try via cli
<daftykins> you shouldn't do it whilst mounted anyway
<daftykins> but fair enough, you're on your own there though.
<EriC^^> use cat to join them again cat file1 file 2 > file
<bruxC> I can always umount
<jawny> For some reason I cant use the arrow keys to navagate in the pdf viewer
<jawny> I think I might've accidentally clicked on some option, anyone know any way to change this back to normal?
<platz> nvidia package depends on lightdm | gdm | kdm .. is there any way to uninstall lightdm completely without forcing another graphical login manager to be installed?
<EriC^^> platz: what's your end goal?
<platz> EriC^^: i had to override lightdm in /etc/init to get back to terminal on login.. but i'm getting some wierd errors on login with systemd-logind, and was just trying to eliminate stuff starting up that was not necessary
<platz> there's some systemd-shim thing and I thought lightdm put that there too
<EriC^^> did you try adding "text" to the kernel line?
<Ben64> i don't think systemd is supported yet
<DrBenway> anyone has noticed some screen tearing with unity and intel hd 4000?
<platz> EriC^^: I don't think so, but it is booting to the terminal, just with stuff like this
<EriC^^> maybe that would stop them from booting, who knows
<platz> " stuff like this
<platz>  [01:23:58] [platz(+i)] [5:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)]
<platz> ah,, i'll look around though, thanks
<physixer> I added a ppa (apt-add-repository) from which I need packages that are in ubuntu-main as well (but older version). I apt-get update, and install the package. It installs the ubuntu-main one. Need help installing individual package or packages from given repository (already added). help
<EriC^^> platz: nvidia depends on lightdm for certain stuff?
<wizkidsafo> Greetings, So I have this problem where when I do something simple as browsing the internet my desktop freezes and the screen dims as if its about to power the screen off My  specs->  http://gyazo.com/ca5361f6c77f31d9759a0d3a1b3828bf
<wizkidsafo> any tips/
<daftykins> physixer: i think it's package:version
<physixer> daftykins: ok but I dont' know the version number, just that it's more recent, can I query packages and versions for a given ppa?
<EriC^^> platz: if it doesn't depend on certain stuff provided by lightdm, and if you uninstall lightdm nvidia gets uninstalled too maybe you can force install it even if lightdm isn't there?
<daftykins> physixer: they may have a site you can visit and read, otherwise have you tried apt-cache policy/showpkg <package> ?
<physixer> daftykins: I did apt-cache policy and that's how I found out that it installed the trusty/universe package
<Ben64> physixer: pick the version from synaptic
<platz> nvidia depends on lightdm, trying to uninstall lightdm forces it to ask you to install one of the other login managers (gdm,kdm etc)
<Ben64> platz: do you not want graphics?
<platz> I don't want to run a graphical login manager, i just want to boot to terminal and start x manually
<EriC^^> platz: "text" in the kernel line does that
<phoenixz> So every now and then I have some weird runaway process that starts using memory like nuts (yes chrome, I'm looking at you).. This goes so fast that my kswap daemon will just completely freeze my computer until no memory is available anymore.. Is there anything I can do to avoid this? like, hey, a process wants 6GB memory? kill...
<bren> Has anyone ever gotten Everpad to work? I've tried it on multiple systems with Ubuntu and it always crashes.
<platz> EriC^^: sounds good. I'll also continue using the init override method.  Just don't understand the assumptions behind some of these dependencies
<EriC^^> ubuntu is designed to be used with lightdm
<EriC^^> platz: you should be able to remove lightdm though
<EriC^^> if you it's nvidia thats making it ask to install another dm you could uninstall nvidia then uninstall lightdm
<EriC^^> and maybe force nvidia to install without lightdm
<platz> is there an option to suppress a dependency?
<platz> when installing
<EriC^^> there should be something like force install or something
<daftykins> install --no-dependencies ?
<platz> nvidia-331 depends on nvidia-prime, then http://packages.ubuntu/utopic/nvidia-prime those deps
<Endoresu> hello
<EriC^^> platz: if you wanted you could make your own dummy lightdm package
<platz> hrm.. --no-install-recommends seems interesting
<mcc> Hey so I tried YUMI as recommended... i want to install a unlisted ISO, from my hard drive... it gives me two options... "unlisted ISO (via SYSLINUX)" and "unlisted ISO (via GRUB)"
<EriC^^> there should be a force install though
<mcc> also "unlisted ISO via grub from RAM"
<mcc> does anyone know what the difference between the SYSLINUX and GRUB options are for these purposes? is the idea it's gonna install GRUB on the usb stick…?
<Endoresu> Anyone get a fix for the bluetooth issue of not seeing devices?
<EriC^^> platz: dpkg has a force option that turns dependency problems to warnings
<Endoresu> ubuntu 14.04
<sheena1> anyone know how i'd find a support chat for spreadsheet work? googling is not helpful, i just get irc-rooms' spreadsheets!
<mart> windows ftw
<daftykins> mcc: has a list of distros does it not? you pick the one you're loading then pick the ISO.
<platz> EriC^^: that looks promising!  Thanks
<EriC^^> platz: dpkg --force-depends
<daftykins> sheena1: what about looking for a libre office one?
<mcc> i see
<sheena1> daftykins: you mean general "libreoffice irc" ?
<daftykins> sheena1: either way, go and use the alis bot - #ubuntu is not a personal freenode directory
<sheena1> daftykins: alis bot? is that something online, or inside of the irc chat?
<sheena1> daftykins: sorry to be a pain, i could have just asked my spreadsheet question and probably gotten a reply, though :(
<daftykins> sheena1: /msg alis hi
<daftykins> sheena1: maybe, not the most relevant thing in here though :>
<agallego> so i'm running this on the latest ubuntu (upstart script) can't figure out why i can't set bash vars inside https://gist.github.com/senior7515/d2f832d0336ccaaf1b64 any tips? (different channel maybe?)
<sheena1> daftykins: i'm still trying to get my old thinkpad to boot from a liveusb without success, if that's more on topic and you have ideas! :)
<TeddyMurray> what is the best way to copy a cloud server that's ubuntu to a vm on my local machine?
<platz> TeddyMurray: azure lets you download the image if you're using that
<daftykins> TeddyMurray: contact your provider and ask them i think
<TeddyMurray> cool
<TeddyMurray> nope, im using digital ocean
<daftykins> yeah you pay them, not us :)
<TeddyMurray> <3
<daftykins> (seriously they have a pretty good wiki iirc)
<TeddyMurray> i know they don't provide a way to do it, was wondering if there was a software option for it
<TeddyMurray> like, i heard about vagrant but i dont know how it works
<nilesh> LTS 14.04 desktop does not boot on UEFI hardware with legacy partitioning?
<nilesh> 'switching to clocksource tsc'
<nilesh> that's where it hangs
<nilesh> can someone explain me what is the relation between UEFI and clocksource?!
<daftykins> nilesh: are you trying to boot in EFI or legacy mode?
<nilesh> legacy of course
<nilesh> the hardware supports both
<nilesh> It's a official ubuntu certified dell laptop
<daftykins> there is no 'of course' in this department, trust me.
<daftykins> latest BIOS?
<nilesh> I'm not sure about that... we just got the laptops and it came with precise pangolin
<nilesh> I tried to install trusty via ISO it worked, which installed with GPT and EFI... but another installation with MBR doesn't boot
<daftykins> lshw -C memory | pastebinit
<daftykins> also, 14.04.1 ISO i hope
<nilesh> yes
<nilesh> the MBR installation was done directly using apt-get using a PXE installer (fai-project.org)
<nilesh> everything installed fine, except that the kernel doesn't boot
<daftykins> did it update during install? i guess PXE installs might not do that
<schallenterprize> hello
<nilesh> fai-project.org directly downloaded DEBs from archive.ubuntu.com
<nilesh> it works using debootstrap
<nilesh> so it's the latest
<daftykins> i would prefer precise answers rather than stories :)
<daftykins> try an older then, or come back with the info requested above
<nilesh> well, what would you like to know more about the PXE installation?
<daftykins> tbh PXE is at your own risk, so i'd rather only hear results for a direct flash drive-based ISO install first up
<nilesh> to answer your question, I installed Precise via PXE and it worked
<daftykins> to rule out surprises
<daftykins> that doesn't prove a thing
<nilesh> hmm
<nilesh> I guess I'll another installation using the ISO and then update it. That would clear the doubts.
<bruxC> God I hope this works.
<bruxC> Makes one truly appreciate backups. I need to look into backup solutions.
<daftykins> s/God/Tux/ :)
<nomad111> hey all, im just where is a good place to ask about netcat/socat? is here ok?
<nomad111> just wondering*
<bruxC> partition length exceeds the msdos-partition-table imposed
<daftykins> bruxC: you can't just paste random stuff, form a question
<bruxC> what can I do to fix this issue: partition length exceeds the msdos-partition-table imposed
<daftykins> 'after running...'
<bruxC> ?
<daftykins> we don't know what you ran
<daftykins> so the query is context-less :)
<bruxC> I am attempting to expand my partition. I currently have 1.8TB ext4 and 1.6TB of unallocated space.
<bruxC> I would like to expand my partition. upon doing so, I receive the message: partition length exceeds the msdos-partition-table imposed
<daftykins> show the command you're trying, is what i was getting at :)
<bruxC> i've taken the advice of using live cd
<bruxC> no command is being manually entered.
<EriC^^> bruxC: msdos have 2TB limits
<EriC^^> if you want bigger partitions use gpt
<daftykins> which won't be available whilst data is on there. oooh dear.
<EriC^^> you could convert
<bruxC> EriC^^, when formatting my drive I specified my requirements. someone in here informed me to format to ext4.
<eikon81g> Hello Out there.. I wanted to stop by to ask a few questions.. I am new to Linux and Ubuntu but I am trying to figure a few things out. Is there a way to address the room or direct my question to a proper channel?
<EriC^^> backup though
<bruxC> Am i capable off changing it from msdos to gpt
<bruxC> of*
<EriC^^> bruxC: yeah you can convert using gdisk, but you should backup just in case
<bruxC> I'm using liveCD is gdisk something that I can use within it?
<EriC^^> yeah, is the stuff backed up already?
<daftykins> eikon81g: here is fine, ask away on one line with detail if possible
<eikon81g> @daftykins - Thanks
<bruxC> No, I don't and I won't since it's too large.
<bruxC> I don't have another 1.8TB to back it up to. Gonna have to wait.
<bruxC> is it fair to assume that gdisk theoretically converts msdos to gpt w/o formatting and erasing content?
<EriC^^> theoretically yes
<daftykins> it's really stupid of you to risk it without backup
<rww> I've done it. I wouldn't be comfortable recommending people do it without backups.
<bruxC> daftykins, doesn't that go without saying?
<daftykins> i'm underlining it
<EriC^^> rww: yeah i told him to backup a couple times
<daftykins> bruxC: and you clearly don't know the types of users we get in here ;)
<thurstylark> Is there a way to "upgrade" to 64 bit from 32 bit on 14.10? I want to avoid reinstalling if possible.
<rww> thurstylark: No.
<bruxC> I'm starting to know by the hefty amounts of condescending undertones you're providing. but nevertheless, the assistance is appreciated on my end.
<daftykins> bruxC: hmm, no you must be adding those.
<thurstylark> rww: figured. Do you know if there's a difference between 64 bit and i686? System settings says that I'm running i686
<bruxC> it wasn't an opinion.
<rww> thurstylark: i686 is the name of the "modern" 32-bit x86 architecture
<eikon81g> I am using Ubuntu 14.10 with xfce and when I was running unity my volume controls on the keyboard (fn + vol up / fn + vol dn / fn + mute) worked fine but after the xfce install (or so I think) the volume buttons quit working. I did some research and I have the Indicator plugin running to make volume adjustments which works fine but I'd like to have my buttons available to use. After researching some I saw that there are bug repo
<eikon81g> rts in place already for this issue but I was unable to get my buttons working again after following a few of the fixes that were posted in the ubuntu forums. I don't recall the exact commands but they had to do with resetting pule info in a .dconf file I believe.. I may need to do some more research / investigating but I figured this would be a good avenue to get going in the right direction.. Thanks in advance
<rww> thurstylark: it'd say amd64 or x86_64 if you were on 64-bit, I expect
<thurstylark> rww: Ahh. cool. Thanks!
<Foxhoundz> How do I mount a Window share via the command line
<Foxhoundz> as part of a bash script?
<elico> I was wondering if someone here had some expirence with buffer bloat related issues.
<Foxhoundz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elico> I am unsure how to make sure ubuntu 14.04 will not get "bufferbloated"
<Steve_Jobs> is there a way to play an audio file without being logged into X?
<Steve_Jobs> or any desktop env?
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: sudo mount -t cifs //host/share -o credentials=/root/.smbpass,uid=#,gid=#,iocharset=utf8 # with the appropriate values replaced
<Steve_Jobs> I can use aplay something.wav when on the temninal in a desktop on the machine
<dupingping> hi
<Steve_Jobs> but when I log out and remote to the machine, the same command does not run
<dupingping> how can i create a debian package includes a binary file.
<dupingping> i meant that debian/include-binaries
<ForceMultiplier> How can I upgrade my OpenSSL to the latest (1.0.2) from 1.0.1f?
<ForceMultiplier> I figured apt-get would do it, but it doesnt appear to do so
<ForceMultiplier> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<rww> You don't. Ubuntu backports security fixes to whichever version it released with, and doesn't add new versions to its repositories.
<rww> stops it from being a moving target for bugs and what not
<ForceMultiplier> hmm
<rww> Why do you need to upgrade? Might be easier to provide insight if we know that :)
<ForceMultiplier> figured 1.0.2 > 1.0.1f
<rww> Ah. Yeah, unless there's some specific need, I'd stick with the in-repository version.
<rww> And as said, you should be fine as far as security goes :)
<ForceMultiplier> ok thanks
<virgilia> how to i show dull path with ls?
<virgilia> full path, rather
<daftykins> virgilia: of every single file? or what
<daftykins> just 'pwd' the current dir
<virgilia> yes, every file recursivly
<somsip> virgilia: use find, eg: find ~/
<rww> I note that the argument to `find' needs to be an absolute path to do what you want. So ~/ will work (shell expands it to /home/foo/), or /usr/local/share/foo or whatever
<user__> hi
<user__> wat the
<user__> anyone here
<somsip> user__: there are people here. do you have a support question?
<user__> oh sorry um everyones quiting so
<daftykins> user__: ask a question.
<cplx> for someone reason bind9 isn't starting, any idea how I can enable the logs for bind9 to see why?
<daftykins> run it as a program instead of a daemon to see what's up
<daftykins> should be in the docs
<ChronicChops> virgilia: try using ls -RA
<rww> that won't give absolute paths :|
<rww> (also, they left already)
<ChronicChops> ah ok, i have those notifications filtered out, but yeah i guess 'find' would work best
<Stmeter> Hi guys. On one of my servers the network connection has totally stopped working, I have console access finally. What should I be looking for?
<Aoeusnth> I want to install ubuntu.  how do I verify the integrity of the iso once I download?
<somsip> !md5 | Aoeusnth
<ubottu> Aoeusnth: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aoeusnth> somsip, is md5 really a reliable way to verify the iso?  I thought md5 is broken
<somsip> Aoeusnth: md5 is not broken. It's not good to use for safe hashing, like passwords. Is that what you mean?
<Aoeusnth> can't an attacker create an alternate iso with the same md5 hash?
<daftykins> no doubt it is, the media did a number on understand MD5's weaknesses.
 * daftykins chuckles
<daftykins> Aoeusnth: download from reliable servers and you'll be fine
<somsip> Aoeusnth: download from an official source. Check, it. Don't be so paranoid
<daftykins> no penguins were harmed in the packaging of this distro.
<Aoeusnth> Is there a way to download over https
<angela-> hi all can enyone tell me how to upgrate ubuntu 1403 to 1410?
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1403 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403). The error has been logged
<daftykins> angela-: 14.04 you mean presumably, 14.10 is not LTS so i wouldn't recommend it.
<angela-> wits
<Aoeusnth> I think this page will answer my problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<wilsonb> howdy
<wilsonb> Using Ubuntu 14.10, is anyone else experiencing a double login / log off ? Example, I go up to top right and shutdown, then a few seconds later the main Ubuntu logon screen comes on and have to click the power/ shutdown again to shut down.
<daftykins> angela-: ?
<angela-> yes
<somsip> wilsonb: I have that sometimes on 14.04, but I shutdown via command line. Sometimes I have to do it twice, sometimes it halts but doesn't power off. No big deal for me though
<wilsonb> I have the same problem logging on
<angela-> is then ubuntu 1404 still the newist verdion/
<rww> Aoeusnth: "can't an attacker create an alternate iso with the same md5 hash" => they'd have to make an alternate iso that actually boots and does something, which is vanishingly unlikely
<rww> as in, it's mathemtically possible given infinite time, but realistically not
<daftykins> angela-: it's the newest Long Term Support edition.
<angela-> ol thanks wen coms a nwer verdion ?
<significance> Hello all! I've been trying to add a Startup Application via the GUI (ubuntu) and Terminal, and so far neither command has worked to run xmodmap. Yet, when I run the xmodmap command after logging in, it works. What might be the issue?
<rww> angela-: Ubuntu releases every six months. Every fourth release (i.e. every two years) is a long term support release.
<somsip> angela-: next LTS in Apr 2016
<rww> The current LTS release is 14.04. The current non-LTS release is 14.10, and there'll be another release in 15.04
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<angela-> thanks
<angela-> ok now i know
<significance> Sorry to bump, but does anyone know why a startup application might not be working on my computer? I'm running `xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap` in a Startup Application created via the GUI, and when I run that command in the Terminal, the keybindings I want work. Nonetheless, when I log out and in, or even restart the computer, the keybindings aren't automatically activated. How might I debug this?
<aieq> anyone know why my process in TOP is taking 300% cpu (3 cores) yet on the left side CPU states its like 5% total usage? wtf?
<aieq> anyone know why my process in TOP is taking 300% cpu (3 cores) yet on the left side CPU states its like 5% total usage? wtf..?
<detorr> hey
<aieq> Cpu(s): 14.2%us
<aieq> meanwhile my process in top says 3xx%
<detorr> anyone having trouble with android studio in ubuntu?
<somsip> detorr: what is the problem?
<detorr> can't open sdk manager
<lotuspsychje> aieq: anything usefull in your syslog or dmesg?
<detorr> yes it is
<detorr> ...
<detorr> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3550 or swt-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file
<detorr> 	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
<detorr> 	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
<detorr> 	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.C.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
<detorr> 	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)
<somsip> detorr: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3344903/problem-launching-android-avm-sdk-gui-using-the-tools-android-executable-in-the
<somsip> detorr: a few responses there, one highly upvoted
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | significance maybe more luck here?
<ubottu> significance maybe more luck here?: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<significance> lotuspsychje - what's the advantage of that over just a .bashrc?
<detorr> what is the solution?
<lotuspsychje> significance: upstart might be more persisent every boot, doing what you need
<somsip> detorr: can you read english ok?
<significance> Thanks!
<shoerain> My thinkpad x200 doesn't scroll with the middle mouse button after un-hibernating, is there some way to jigger it back into scrolling?
<detorr> yeah just use that command?
<detorr> "sudo mount -o remount,exec /tmp"
<somsip> detorr: check if it needs doing first. Or just go ahead and blindly do it and accept the consequences.
<detorr> that command worked!!
<somsip> detorr: good result then. Might be worth finding out why you needed to issue the command, as you might have the same problem on reboot
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: maybe the package gpointing-device-settings can help you
<detorr> true, one more issue, gradle project sync always fails
<shoerain> lotuspsychje: hmm i was hoping that there was just a command to reload the mouse settings, sort of like modprobe
<somsip> detorr: I had fun converting from eclipse to gradle too. I can offer no advice except read lots and try stuff. I can build now, but I don't know if it's right. So you're on your own there.
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: well, you need to findout why it resets after hibernate, its not normal behaviour right
<detorr> i am updating android sdk packages which might work
<detorr> because i couldn't check them before
<detorr> somsip: thank you
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and dmesg and try hibernate after, see what realtime errors you get
<somsip> detorr: np
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: you can also check dconf-editor to see energy options perhaps
<shoerain> lotuspsychje: that's cool, didn't think the events would be logged in /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: its not sure, but worth a check
<shoerain> does dconf-editor just access/update the same stuff gsettings does?
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: are you on 12.04?
<shoerain> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> k
<detorr> i want to program an irc chat server for android anyone know where to start?
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: no dconf-editor edits stuff, gpointing is a package specially for mouse settings
<somsip> detorr: a different channel. Like #android maybe. This is not an ubuntu support issues.
<detorr> the client would be on android server would be ubuntu
<somsip> detorr: programing issue, not support.
<detorr> ohh
<detorr> understood
<shoerain> er i meant the CLI program `gsettings`
<rww> #android-dev for developing android apps. There are way too many IRC servers out there as it is.
<detorr> how do i create desktop entries for unity desktop?
<bruxC> changing msdos to gpt was dreadfully easy.
<bruxC> not entirely sure what all the fuss was about.
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: dconf-editor is the new one
<rww> because you just overwrote your partition table and if it hadn't worked you'd be screwed
<rww> congratulations on it working :)
<bruxC> follow a working theory and then there's nothing to fear?
<rww> hah
<lotuspsychje> shoerain: did you install 14.04 fresh? i find alot of bugs about mouse wheel bugs after hibernation
<terribad> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time. I'm having some issues when I try to boot. When I boot normally, the screen turns black, then solid white, then solid white in only the upper left corner. It then becomes unresponsive. I get better results when I go to the help menu and boot from there - I see a Desktop-like setup, but my keyboard (which worked with BIOS) stops working. My mouse doesn't work either. What should I 
<lotuspsychje> terribad: is your system an uefi?
<terribad> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure - what's the best way to find out?
<lotuspsychje> terribad: whats the Os default on your machine
<lotuspsychje> terribad: win8?
<terribad> I think it used to have Windows XP on it, but by the time I got it the OS was gone
<terribad> just bios at the moment, i think
<lotuspsychje> terribad: you are trying the usb install with ubuntu?
<terribad> yep
<lotuspsychje> terribad: can you tell us at wich point your stuck
<lotuspsychje> terribad: you still in ubuntu setup, or did you finished install?
<lotuspsychje> !details | terribad
<ubottu> terribad: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eikon81g> sounds like it is at leasdt booting the USB drive..
<terribad> lotuspsychje: It depends. If I select "Try Ubuntu without installing" I get a white screen which I can't get past. If I go to "Help" I can get to a Desktop-like screen, but my mouse and keyboard cease to work.
<terribad> eikon81g: that's right - it appears to be booting
<lotuspsychje> terribad: you have usb mouse and keyboard?
<terribad> lotuspsychje: I've tried with both usb and non-usb mouse and keyboard. Doesn't seem to make a difference.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<eikon81g> could the usb drive be corrupted? how'd you make the usb installer?
<lotuspsychje> terribad: is this a rther older system? can you tell us more about hardware, graphics card?
<terribad> eikon81g: I used Universal USB Installer
<lotuspsychje> that should work good
<eikon81g> agreed
<lotuspsychje> terribad: ubuntu 14.04 or 14.10?
<terribad> lotuspsychje: warranty sticker on the side suggests it's from 2005. graphics card should be a nvidia geforce 6150 le, processor is an amd sempron processor 3400. (this is according to stickers on the case; not guaranteed to be true.)
<terribad> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> terribad: do you know if your graphics are optimus enabled?
<terribad> lotuspsychje: I don't know
<eikon81g> https://www.google.com/search?q=optimus+enabled+graphics&client=ubuntu&hs=ncw&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=PMfiVLyeG4yvggTw-QE&ved=0CDEQ7Ak&biw=1680&bih=885#imgdii=_&imgrc=z945ywQEjLZ_pM%253A%3Bz0A5XwS0GD3rlM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fbretstateham.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2012%252F05%252FThinkPad-Graphics-Device-BIOS-Settings-No-Callout.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fbretstateham.com%252Flenovo-w520-and-an-extern
<eikon81g> al-projector-with-nvidia-quadro-2000m-and-nvidia-optimus%252F%3B1024%3B569
<eikon81g> It's a setting in the bios
<terribad> Should I try turning that on?
<eikon81g> he's just asking if that is an option in there and if so is it enabled..
<lotuspsychje> terribad: if your card has this option, you need nvidia-prime to work properly
<lotuspsychje> terribad: you can also try a nomodeset on your 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | terribad
<ubottu> terribad: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<terribad> I don't *think* it's an option in BIOS - I'm looking now and not seeing it.
<lotuspsychje> terribad: i would try the nomodeset or try a xubuntu/lubuntu, see if it makes any difference
<eikon81g> hats off lotus good tips there..
<tnkhanh> hi where is the log for this channel
<lotuspsychje> !log | tnkhanh
<ubottu> tnkhanh: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<tnkhanh> lotuspsychje: thanks! i got it
<eikon81g> I think if you read through the nomodeset info on the provided link you may be able to get it past that issue you are stuck at..
<terribad> Hmm. I haven't been able to set boot options, and the screenshots in that section of the link are broken. I might go with Xubuntu eventually...
<lotuspsychje> terribad: i think with your system specs, you should be able to run ubuntu destop fine
<lotuspsychje> terribad: when ubuntu loads at boot, try F1 to enter more options, from there you can choose nomodeset
<Bashing-om> terribad: lotuspsychje :: I had a AMD sempron system, ubuntu 12.04 was real slow on it, I wound up installing (L)ubuntu .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i run 14.04.1 64bit on an old AMD 3200, rocketfast with ssd and old ati x800 :p
<terribad> looks like i needed to press tab to add boot options. i typed nomodeset after the double dash, which in retrospect was probably unwise. but it seems to be working better than before.
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) !
<eikon81g> soPRo. Way to go
<ubuntu> yo
<Guest5008> yo
<terribad> thanks for the help, folks! one more thing: currently it's running very slowly (visible latency when moving the mouse). can i expect better performance after installing, or should i consider xubuntu?
<Guest5008> is there someone using kali around ?
<lotuspsychje> !kali | Guest5008
<ubottu> Guest5008: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lotuspsychje> terribad: try ubuntu desktop first, if after install it lags too much, try xubuntu/lubuntu
<Guest5008> ok then
<Guest5008> i change my question
<Guest5008> is there someone using BACKBOX here ?
<Guest5008> ;)
<Guest5008> ubuntu based !
<lotuspsychje> Guest5008: its better to ask your specific issue
<Guest5008> well, i only see broadcast packets in wireshark, althought i'm on monitoring mode
<lotuspsychje> Guest5008: you can try the #wireshark guys
<Guest5008> oh thats nice
<Guest5008> ty dude
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<Power_super> in a bash script how can I check if a string is a valid file path
<Power_super> I want to do an mkdir with that string if it is
<Power_super> if not do some other stuff
<Guest5008> hey back
<brightspark> Power_super: file test operators -e and -d
<Power_super> brightspark: the file path does not yet exist
<brightspark> Power_super: What do you mean by valid then?
<Power_super> brightspark: syntax wise
<Power_super> like check if its in format /foo/bar/
<Power_super> etc
<brightspark> Power_super: Do all intermediate directories have to exist?
<brightspark> Ie is /foo/bar legal if there is no /foo?
<ciwolsey> hey all
<ciwolsey> anyone know how i can get a recent version of gnome on ubuntu?
<xangua> ciwolsey: wait until 15.04
<xangua> or use the unsupported PPA (it may also break Unity)
<ciwolsey> yeah? when will that be out?
<ciwolsey> i dont care about unity
<ciwolsey> which ppa should i use?
<ciwolsey> and when is 15.04 coming and what will it have?
<ciwolsey> sorry, a lot of questions
<xangua> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ciwolsey> October 23, 2014
<ciwolsey> so 6 months from then i guess
<ciwolsey> so we're probably a couple of months off
<EriC^^> ciwolsey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/UbuntuGNOME
<cfhowlett> 15 = year / 04 = month / April 2015
<ciwolsey> what would be best between 14.04 and 14.10 if i wanted to get a gnome install?
<cfhowlett> ciwolsey, ubuntu-gnome
<ciwolsey> i guess ill download and try that :)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-gnome | ciwolsey
<ubottu> ciwolsey: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<arshavin> what service is this Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<arshavin> lightdm fails to light up have to start it manually
<kinnera> Hey
<virgilia> trying to ssh over the internet but keep getting permission denied for the correct password
<EriC^^> use ssh user@host
<virgilia> EriC^^: yes, did that. after that is when the password is asked for then subsequently denyed
<EriC^^> can you log in locally?
<virgilia> EriC^^: yes, local works fine from the system or from another system
<virgilia> EriC^^: but not via the internet IP, on any system
<EriC^^> virgilia: does the password have any special chars?
<virgilia> 0-9 and A-Z only
<Eric28> Can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Eric28
<ubottu> Eric28: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> try to set the password to a numerical password only and test it
<Eric28> I cant install ubuntu because it says kernal panic not syncing on install
<Eric28> Thank you
<EriC^^> virgilia: ^^
<cfhowlett> Eric28, install from what?
<Eric28> Unbuntu 14.04.01 latest on HP pavillion AMD - from USB or DVD
<cfhowlett> Eric28, BOTH usb and DVD ubuntu fail???
<Eric28> Yea I am burning it again on slower to check again
<cfhowlett> Eric28, 1.  torrent the .iso   2. md5sum (integrity check) the .iso   3. create boot media
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Eric28
<ubottu> Eric28: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Eric28> Ok thanks Ill try that now
<aphrode> i am new here
<cfhowlett> Eric28, I'm guessing you have a bad .iso         md5sum will confirm
<cfhowlett> aphrode, ask your ubuntu questions
<aphrode> could someone give me some advice about ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ask | aphrode
<ubottu> aphrode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aphrode> i don't know how to use it
<aphrode> i install this system yesterday
<cfhowlett> aphrode, www.fullcircle.org/downloads       get issue 0.   Read.  proceed to issue 1.  Read.  Repeat.
<aphrode> thank you
<cfhowlett> aphrode, *www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downlads
<aphrode> I see
<ash_m> can I ask a personal question?
<cfhowlett> ash_m, no.  ubuntu only
<ash_m> cfhowlett: it's about ubuntu
<ash_m> cfhowlett: it's actually about ubuntu vs debian
<cfhowlett> ash_m, one of those :)  take it up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> ash_m, thank you
<ash_m> cfhowlett: okie
<ash_m> cfhowlett: thanks
<ash_m> cfhowlett: btw, I just want to go on record as not having a bias between either OS
<cfhowlett> ash_m, lol.  noted.
<ash_m> cfhowlett: I just heard a caddy remark and wanted to know what the general opinion was... I've asked it in offtopic though, like you suggested
<thelegendmink> anyone know how to make scaleable resources? for instance, 1 person is using 1GB of ram out of 2 then the other people can use that extra gig
<Power_super> How can I use mkdir to make a directory named foo/bar
<Power_super> where its one directory
<Power_super> not bar inside foo
<hateball> thelegendmink: cgroups is one way
<hateball> thelegendmink: but if you limit RAM it'll start to swap instead, so
<thelegendmink> can you msg me? cause thats not exactly what i meant
<akaWolf> how is x server starting in Ubuntu?
<thelegendmink>  i was talking about allowing people to use extra resources when needed(as long as they arent in use by others already)
<thelegendmink> across many servers
<Seveas> akaWolf: upstart starts it at bootup
<Seveas> thelegendmink: distributed computing is a very complex subject. Best attend a proper university course for that.
<thelegendmink> seveas i have the infrastructure to scale up and down as i need to
<thelegendmink> i just dont know how to link it together like that
<Seveas> that's because there is no such thing as 'linking it together'
<Eric28> It started this time but now when I select which partition (the 2nd drive, 1st is win7 and 3rd is another) It says: "No root file system is defined"
<cfhowlett> Eric28, wait, multiple drives?!
<thelegendmink> seveas how do they(large companies) do that then, where they have 1 huge system(with many servers in one) and share resources across it
<Eric28> Yea it asks to install inside windows 7 or over it. and then it says or something else. And when I choose that it lists the 4 partitions and windows is on the first and third one (trying to install to the 2nd one)
<cfhowlett> Eric28, "inside" windows 7?  INSIDE?!  please tell you are not using "wubi" windows installer
<Eric28> Whats that? Im installing from the ubuntu dvd disk
<thelegendmink> cfhowlett, he probably is
<Seveas> thelegendmink: depends on the company. Where I work, we simply run the same code independently on thousands of nodes to distribute load, other workloads may require a more coordinated approach with more communication. As I said, this is a really complex subject, that's not trivial to explain.
<cfhowlett> Eric28, did you start windows and then start installing ubuntu?
<faraim> i have ubuntu on VB, but could i make ubuntu primary and run windows in a VB?
<cfhowlett> faraim, yep
<unik00> will I get every users being able to use some library once I install it?
<faraim> cfhowlett, yea it's probably the only way i'll learn
<Seveas> unik00: depends on how you install it, but generally yes.
<Eric28> I need to install ubuntu to the 2nd partition, basically leaving the others alone. When it shows a list for edit partition. It says use as: Ext4 journaling file system or a fat32 etc. which one do I pick?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, default ubuntu is ext4
<thelegendmink> seveas, that works to some extent, but many copies of the same thing would be very expensive, and if you share the resources then you know they are being utilized almost completely
<Eric28> Thanks. What is the "mount point"?   /    /boot   /home etc
<cfhowlett> Eric28, /
<akaWolf> Seveas: it starts display manager first, which starts x server, right?
<Ether_Man> Hi. I have a service that dies every couple of hours which is kind of annoying. It's nothing serious really and can simply be started again with 'service zarafa-server start' again. But it's annoying. Is there any quick and easy ways to have it simply restart this service upon crashing?
<Eric28> It now says I need a swap area thing and to go back and select it. Do I change ext4 to swap area?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, you need to create a swap partition.  it will be SWAP not ext4
<Seveas> akaWolf: I'm fairly certain it's the other way around. Though now you got me thinking :)
<thelegendmink> seveas, i could see CoreOS or openstack working for the distributed nature, but do i run it with docker?
<Seveas> Ether_Man: monit, supervisord, inittab :)
<Seveas> thelegendmink: throwing random technology around doesn't help. What's the actual ptoblem you're trying to solve?
<Eric28> Now it says no root file system defined
<Ether_Man> Seveas, cheers :)
<thelegendmink> seveas, scaleable web hosting(redundancy across AZs/Regions, and high availability)
<Seveas> thelegendmink: I'm available for $200/hour to help you implement that :)
<Eric28> I cant create any more partitions to use as a swap. Is there anyway to install unbuntu to only one partition without needing to create more?
<Seveas> (read: it's complex, depends on your application and does not have a one-size-fits-all solution)
<thelegendmink> its easy to get more resources cause its on AWS but the most cost-effective drives are only 32GB(local disk)
<thelegendmink> seveas, do you work at booking.com?
<Seveas> thelegendmink: I do indeed, though I do not see how that's relevant.
<cfhowlett> Eric28, paste a pic of your gparted
<Eric28> is gparted the install screen with the partitions? and where do i upload/post the pic?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, yes that is the gparted tool.  use tinypic.com
<Jonathan_R> i wish to make my own keyboard map. essentially its sort of in place, but i need to change a few things. i want to make an ancient hebrew keyboard map. ancient hebrew sorta uses the same 22 characters as modern hebrew. Here. Here is what i mean http://www.ancient-hebrew.org/28_chart.html
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: wouldn't it be enough to switch your keyboard layout to hebrew and use the character table application for the rest?
<Jonathan_R> yes
<Jonathan_R> thats what i was alluding to
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: then just change your keyboard layout and do so ;) do you know how to?
<Jonathan_R> as long as i can switch to hebrew and it types ancient hebrew, thats what i want
<Jonathan_R> i've never done anything like this before
<unik> After long time, I come back to unity and I don't know why everything gets like 5 times larger
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: what desktop do you use? unity?
<Jonathan_R> kde
<Jonathan_R> i have the fonts installed at the user level
<Eric28> http://i59.tinypic.com/k4t7w3.jpg gparted screen
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: I don't know kde well enough, but there must be an option to switch the keyboard layout. system settings -> input devices -> keyboard -> layouts tab -> configure layouts according to https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=141219
<Jonathan_R> Luyin, i have all the desktops and window managers installed
<celexi> lol why would you do that
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: did you read my last post?
<Jonathan_R> yes i did
<Eric28> Can I use the same partition as a swap and main ubuntu one?
<celexi> no eric28
<Jonathan_R> maybe this is better suited; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_Xorg
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: "Note: XKB can be overridden by the tools provided by some desktop environments such as GNOME (XkbOptions) and KDE (set keyboard)."
<Eric28> So if I cant and I cant create any more. Does that mean I cant have a swap at all?
<Luyin> I'd prefer going the graphical way, but your choice
<Luyin> Eric28: you can change your current partition layout with a live partitioning distro
<Eric28> Yea but can I leave the other partitions the same and its already maxed out at 4
<Jonathan_R> i can do either Luyin
<celexi> eric28 follow instructions in https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-12-04
<celexi> should be able to create a swap withotu partition that way
<Eric28> Ok thanks
<Jonathan_R> Luyin, i expect i can use the hebrew layout but just use the ancient hebrew fonts
<Eric28> Is that only for VPS? and what happens if I dont use a swap?
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: from experience with ancient greek, I can tell you going via fonts is never a good idea, unless you're not sharing your documents with anyone, or only as PDFs
<Jonathan_R> ancient greek Luyin ? linear a or linear b?
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: neither. just ancient greek.
<Jonathan_R> ah ok. i want what works best
<penguin1> hello everyone!
<penguin1> need your help my fellow IT!
<Jonathan_R> linear b is ancient greek, linear a is before linear b
<Jonathan_R> i have a certain fscination with ancient hebrew and greek
<penguin1> I planning to put up a mail server in ubuntu. What server Brand and Specs would you recommend for 500 upto 1000 mail accounts?
<Luyin> no Jonathan_R. linear b is the syllable script of Mycenaean Greek. "Ancient Greek" is an alphabet.
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: but that doesn't belong here. we can discuss this in a query, if you wish.
<Jonathan_R> yes i know Luyin but we can discuss that later
<Jonathan_R> so Luyin using the system settings in kde isnt allowing me to quite do what i want
<Jonathan_R> i need to creat the layout first
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: then I'm afraid I'm out. I have no experience whatsoever with that. Hope you'll make it, anyway :)
<Jonathan_R> i will Luyin
<wjf> hi
<Jonathan_R> now Luyin we can talk about ancient greek, linear b and linear a
<Jonathan_R> in whatever channel
<Luyin> Jonathan_R: query?
<Jonathan_R> i guess
<Nytram> I have noticed kimpanel-ibus-panel and ibus-daemon are using 2.4gb and 1.8gb of memory respectively. As I understand these are used for multilingual purposes, something I do not need but can find no information on permanently removing or disabling them.
<Jonathan_R> thats what you mentioned before
<cfhowlett> Eric28, the /swap would be part of the ubuntu / "root" partition.  NO ADDITIONAL PARTS required!
<Eric28> I just installed without swap. Is swap needed?
<rww> Eric28: only if you want to suspend to disk / hibernate, or have additional space if you run out of RAM
<rww> i don't bother with it personally
<Eric28> I just installed without swap. Is swap needed?
<rww> :/
<Eric28> So you dont use swap? I have 4gb ram
<cfhowlett> Eric28, depends on your ram and your usage.  generally, low ram = swap recommended.
<cfhowlett> Eric28, also: you are likely to quickly fill your ubuntu system.  suggest you move your /home to /dev/sda4
<cfhowlett> Eric28, for comparison: dualboot of windows 7 / Ubuntu 14.04       http://tinypic.com/r/29f5atw/8
<celexi> on my desktop computer i keep windows and linux on their own hard drives
<celexi> much easier than messing with partitioning
<celexi> and use virtual machines for others i may want to try
<White_Cat> !seen EriC^^
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<White_Cat> oh hi EriC^^
<White_Cat> do you have a few minutes
<EriC^^> hi
<EriC^^> what's up?
<Eric28> Thanks its installed now but it always shows the purple ubuntu boot screen with Ubuntu and windows 7 there. How do I get the old black boot menu back with the other windows and also the ubuntu which I added using easybcd.
<cfhowlett> Eric28, something wrong with purple?  that IS the default grub bootloader appearance.
<White_Cat> EriC^^ you recall my issues with boot from like 1.5 months ago
<White_Cat> yeah
<Eric28> oh yea but the windows xp isnt there
<White_Cat> after a hiatus I am still working on it :)
<Eric28> How do I get a menu with win 7, win xp and ubuntu? The purple ubuntu only has win 7
<White_Cat> EriC^^ the commands I used back then were http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<cfhowlett> Eric28, you really did go with the most painful options ...   1.  do your OS's all boot?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I pmed you a paste
<Eric28> Yea they all can boot but only if I goto win 7 from the purple screen and then select it. Also selecting ubuntu from that black old boot screen only sends unbuntu to a command line
<cfhowlett> Eric28, easybcd means you were mucking around with windows bootloader NOT ubuntu bootloader.  choose one.  ONE.
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, what happens when you boot now?
<White_Cat> it just reboots
<Eric28> Yea I want a boot loader that can have all 3 options. Either add win xp to the ubuntu loaded or make the old loader come up. which ubuntu dont load from that menu
<White_Cat> yesterday morning it fell to grub but I botched that while attempting to use grub-rebuild
<White_Cat> it never booted from efi so far
<White_Cat> always I had to tinker with bios boot options for legacy -> drive boot
<White_Cat> I have it up with ubuntu live cd (usb) at the moment
<cfhowlett> Eric28, open a terminal and run         sudo fdisk -l
<Eric28> I dont have the new UEFI either
<Eric28> ok
<cfhowlett> Eric28, paste the output to fpaste.org
<White_Cat> the paste I have sent you via pm is what ubuntu pasted over boot options
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I suspect config is the issue but I am unsure
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, is it a hp / toshiba laptop?
<White_Cat> hp server
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<White_Cat> its running on ubuntu-server 14.04
<White_Cat> sure
<Eric28> I never got a pm, can you send again please
<White_Cat> sure
<Eric28> can I take a screenshot in unbuntu?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, of course.  accessories > screenshot
<EriC^^> White_Cat: the efibootmgr entry is off
<White_Cat> I thought so
<White_Cat> I posed the parted paste to pm as well
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 4 -d /dev/sda
<Eric28> how do I upload the terminal windows with the sudo parted command? to fpaste.org
<Eric28> Nevermind I just copied it lol
<EriC^^> White_Cat: secure boot is turned off right?
<White_Cat> yes
<cfhowlett> Eric28, I suspect you see only 2 OS because you have MBR partition so = no more than 4 PRIMARY partitions.  MUCH easier to install your primary OS (ubuntu) and run windows or other OS in virtualbox.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, also type sudo cgdisk, select the efi partition and change it's type to EFI
<Eric28> Yea but any way I can install 3 togethor?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, MBR?  no
<cfhowlett> Eric28, EFI?  yep/
<Eric28> www.fpaste.org/186411/24161770/
<White_Cat> efibootmgr isnt know
<Eric28> EFI has more than 4 but cant I still have 3 with MBR?
<White_Cat> should I apt-get?
<EriC^^> White_Cat: it should be ef00
<EriC^^> for what?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, EFI has a limit of 26 IIRC.  MBR limits you to 4 primary partitions
<White_Cat> sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 4 -d /dev/sda doesnt work
<White_Cat> since it doesn have efibootmgr
<EriC^^> White_Cat: oh, yes install efibootmgr
<Eric28> If i already have 3 installed now and they all boot. Isnt it possible to at least make a boot menu with all 3?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, more good news: I'm pretty sure MBR has a size limit and cannot handle your 1 TB HDD< but ask around
<cfhowlett> Eric28, this is a newer computer?  2012 or newer?
<Eric28> no its 2010 or so
<White_Cat> cgdisk is asking for a device name
<White_Cat> should I type sda?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> Eric28, and is the 1 TB the ONLY storage on the computer?
<Eric28> Yes only one
<White_Cat> partition 4 is marked as an efi system
<brent> hey guys a friend has asked me to put some things on his portable hdd. im using ubuntu desktop 14.04 and the disk is formatted as hfs+
<White_Cat> I think we did this step 1.5 monhts ago
<brent> any way to easily mount this?
<White_Cat> it wasnt originally
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I also pmed you the pastebin from efibootmgr
<EriC^^> White_Cat: hmm
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<EriC^^> White_Cat: yes type sudo efibootmgr -v
<cfhowlett> Eric28, well, you have options.  I think Eric^^ has a much firmer grasp of EFI issues than I do.  Unless I'm wrong, it's possible to convert your system to UEFI as white_cat has been doing.  with that in place, your 1 TB will be seen and you partition the whole dern alphabet
<EriC^^> Eric28: what's up?
<Eric28> Ok so I can have all 3 in a boot menu with EFI? I dont think UEFI is in the bios though on this machine, it is for the newer laptop I got
<White_Cat> two more pastes for your pm
<EriC^^> Eric28: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Eric28> sudo parted: http://www.fpaste.org/186411/24161770/
<cfhowlett> Eric28, he's triple booting, but with only 3 active partitions.  I dual boot and I've used 3 primary and 3 extended!  plus his grub only shows 2 of the OS
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, ef00 is already set and the entry was already correct, boot-repair removes the "\" from the path i guess
<alexiiiis> Beankylla:
<EriC^^> White_Cat: when you boot, can you get a boot options menu when you can select which os to boot?
<White_Cat> Eric28 no
<White_Cat> it imediately reboots
<White_Cat> I can select what to boot from, sure in bios end
<White_Cat> it does list ubuntu there
<White_Cat> ubuntu and my flashdisk as well as stuff like network boot and boot from foo disk
<Tragicboy> anyone good with mdadm and ubuntu?
<White_Cat> I think its a menu before grub
<White_Cat> EriC^^ in the first paste it is telling that it cannot find a boot kernel
<skittles> microsoft created ubuntu
<White_Cat> skittles well yes
<Eric28> How do I wipe the whole drive and start with EFI (the one with more then 4 partition limit). And can I choose which one boots first and have a menu?
<cfhowlett> skittles, not even close to true.  stop spreading FUD
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<skittles> open your eyes to the truth
<White_Cat> cfhowlett its true. with their crappy os (if you want to call it that) it motivated the development of ubuntu from debian
<skittles> Obama is a reptilian from the past with royal blood of the Rothschild
<cfhowlett> !ops | skittles
<ubottu> skittles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EriC^^> Eric28: you'd have to backup everything before converting to gpt
<Tragicboy> on a command line, how do i format a drive?
<skittles> yes
<skittles> idk
<EriC^^> Tragicboy: man mkfs
<White_Cat> mounted
<skittles> thatsd a good question
<Eric28> yes I dont need anything on the drive can I just start over using gpt?
<Tragicboy> i'm trying to make a raid 0 setup, and need only one partition
<Tragicboy> per drive
<skittles> ok soz
<White_Cat> should I mount sda4 too?
<cfhowlett> Eric28, boot ubuntu from USB, start gparted.  choose your HDD, delete the current partitions, format for efi, add new partitions
<White_Cat> mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/boot/efi
<cfhowlett> !uefi | Eric28
<ubottu> Eric28: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> Eric28: you can get a grub menu with 3 os's without uefi
<Eric28> Wait, I got it half working. It now goes straight to the boot menu with all 3 there like I want. BUT choosing the ubuntu which I added only goes to a black command screen saying grub> and grub4dos
<EriC^^> Eric28: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Eric28> Warning! No such command: sudo
<EriC^^> White_Cat: yes
<EriC^^> Eric28: boot a live usb
<Eric28> The easybcd had neogrub there. Is that what was supposed to be?
<EriC^^> or boot into ubuntu
<Eric28> Yea it wont, it shows the menu and I select ubuntu which I added using easybcd and selecting neo grub.
<White_Cat> mounted
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, oh, yeah, he also did some easybcd and windows bootloader stuff
<Eric28> Yea so the easybcd I used to add ubuntu and now it goes to grub4dos instead of ubuntu
<EriC^^> White_Cat: for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /run /proc; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<cfhowlett> Eric28, grub doesn't work with EasyBCD, so I suspect you're still using the windows bootloader, i.e. your computer is quite likely very confused
<Eric28> yeah and in easybcd it had neo grub there. How can it not work though?
<EriC^^> Eric28: boot into ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Eric28, multiple bootloaders = multiple boot directives.  as I said earlier: choose ONE
<EriC^^> you can change grub's background if you'd like
<Tragicboy> ok thanks EriC^^ i got them partitioned.  Now when i try to create them in a RAID i get "cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy"?
<Eric28> It wont work any more. It only goes to the old boot black screen and has win 7 and win xp and the ubuntu I added which goes to grub4dos
<White_Cat> mount point mnt/dev doesnt exist
<cfhowlett> Eric28, I don't know about your XP, but win7 has a non-standard installation as does ubuntu.  non-standard configuration = non-standard performance.  normally, we can fix boot issues by reinstalling grub ...
<White_Cat> ah forgot a /
<White_Cat> yup
<White_Cat> ran throug fine
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<White_Cat> for i sounds such a poetic intro :p
<Eric28> Maybe its the menu.lst I had to create. I typed root (hd1, 4) and  next line: kernel /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img
<EriC^^> Eric28: do you have a live usb?
<White_Cat> for i am root now :)
<Eric28> no the usb wouldnt even install, said kernel error
<White_Cat> yes I know i is a variable
<Eric28> root (hd1, 4) what do I type? do I have 4 there or 2 for the second partition?
<Tragicboy> question what's the best format to put a drive in? ntfs or ext4?
<cluelessperson> Tragicboy, I'd say ext4
<Tragicboy> kk
<cfhowlett> Tragicboy, drive = USB?
<Tragicboy> drive
<Tragicboy> oh no
<Tragicboy> hdd
<cfhowlett> ext4 is default
<skittles> type "rm -rf *"
<cluelessperson> Tragicboy,  If you need it to be readily readable by windows, NTFS, however, windows has drivers available for EXT4 as well
<cluelessperson> Tragicboy, ^ don't.
<Tragicboy> dont' need to worry about windows
<skittles> rm -rf /
<Tragicboy> so should i put the hdd's in ext4?
<cluelessperson> Tragicboy, EXT4 then, better for linux
<Tragicboy> kk
<cluelessperson> Tragicboy, yes
<cluelessperson> skittles, you're a party
<cluelessperson> skittles, Can I eat you?
<skittles> are you hot
<EriC^^> White_Cat: :)
<White_Cat> yep? )
<White_Cat> oh :D
<cfhowlett> cluelessperson, do not feed ...
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, type apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<cluelessperson> cfhowlett, the ego on this one
<Eric28> Works good now it goes to the purple screen after I select Ubuntu from the old black menu. BUT how can I skip the purple screen and auto select unbuntu? OR make a 5 second timer
<cfhowlett> cluelessperson, ?  if you have hexchat, you can easily add him to /ignore
<skittles> try "sudo init 0"
<White_Cat> its already installed to newest version
<White_Cat> is there a command to reinstall it?
<skittles> this should initiate the required programs
<skittles> sudo init 0
<White_Cat> I am not 100% confident that it isnt damaged
<cluelessperson> Hey guys!  I'm getting an error in /apche2/error.log    .htaccess: RewriteEngine must be On or Off
<cluelessperson> Anyone know what's the cause?
<skittles> do sudo init 0
<cluelessperson> skittles, I am hot, actually.
<EriC^^> !ops | skittles
<ubottu> skittles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Phuzzy> Have a question about preseeding... i am trying to get a custom disk to install the "standard" task via preseed tasksel command, but no matter what format i use, it does not seem to work. any advice?
<popey> skittles: stop now
<White_Cat> wasnt he just banned?
<White_Cat> man this guy must be bored
<cfhowlett> popey, he's already been warned 2+
<cluelessperson> lol
<EriC^^> White_Cat: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> White_Cat: also, apt-get install linux-image-generic
<EriC^^> White_Cat: run apt-get update before installing the kernel
<White_Cat> eek
<White_Cat> I can abort?
<Eric28> Can you change the purple boot menu to auto boot ubuntu?
<EriC^^> White_Cat: did you run the linux-image installation?
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> its downloading
<White_Cat> now installing
<EriC^^> np after it finishes run apt-get update then install the same package again
<White_Cat> k
<White_Cat> phew
<EriC^^> Eric28: yes type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<White_Cat> --reinstall for linux image?
<EriC^^> if there's a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT remove it then save with ctrl+o
<EriC^^> Eric28: ^^
<EriC^^> White_Cat: no
<EriC^^> i think it should install a new version if it finds one
<White_Cat> it didnt
<Eric28> Thanks
<White_Cat> 42 not upgraded
<EriC^^> Eric28: if you do edit the file run sudo update-grub afterwards
<White_Cat> wait 42? how mysterious
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type exit
<EriC^^> and try to boot it, if it works you can upgrade those packages with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<White_Cat> for i am ! root now
<White_Cat> removed usb flahdisk and rebooting
<White_Cat> its booting?
<EriC^^> ?
<White_Cat> wohoo!
<White_Cat> it works
<White_Cat> its alive!
<EriC^^> great!
<EriC^^> :D
<White_Cat> so dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> yes
<Phuzzy> im guessing thats a no then. Anyone know where i will have better luck with installer related support?
<Tragicboy> does anyone know anything about the softraid in ubuntu/? I try running sudo mdadm --detal --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and get -bash: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: Permission denied?
<White_Cat> its not accepting my password I logged in with
<White_Cat> what the
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I am getting access denieds
<Ben64> White_Cat: doing what
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type sudo -l
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> its prompting a password which is incorrect
<White_Cat> I logged in with it
<Ben64> White_Cat: what is the output of the command "groups"
<White_Cat> myusername adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<White_Cat> root password isnt working either
<murcha> hi, is there anyway to estimate the amount of cached files in ubuntu?
<White_Cat> and its a copy paste
<Ben64> there shouldn't be a root password
<White_Cat> I defined one
<Ben64> White_Cat: why
<White_Cat> the password I logged in a minute ago is no longer letting me log back in?
<White_Cat> I am so upset I can cry right now
<White_Cat> why on earth can a password change itself on its own?
<Ben64> it doesn't
<EriC^^> White_Cat: do they both contain special chars?
<White_Cat> I dont think I am imagining th invalid password prompt :p
<EriC^^> could be a keyboard layout thing
<White_Cat> no its a very simple password
<White_Cat> 5 letters and 4 numbers
<Ben64> i'm leaning towards "user error" at the moment
<EriC^^> White_Cat: boot into recovery mode and set them again
<EriC^^> check caps lock num lock
<White_Cat> GAH
<White_Cat> :D
<White_Cat> root doesnt work still
<Ben64> root shouldn't work
<White_Cat> maybe it doesnt have a password defined
<Ben64> theres no reason to enable root
<White_Cat> indeed
<White_Cat> maybe I just wrote down a password incase it was needed
<Ben64> that makes no sense
<White_Cat> I generated like 5-6 passwords
<White_Cat> anyways it doesnt matter
<White_Cat> now there is the matter of detecting tht drive
<White_Cat> is there a command that can list all currently detected drives?
<Ben64> you should probably fix your users first
<somsip> White_Cat: sudo fdisk -l
<EriC^^> yeah, first things first
<White_Cat> it only shows a single drive :/
<Ben64> and stop using root all the time
<Tragicboy> this is buggin the hell outta me! Everytime i try to mount the drive, i get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"?
<White_Cat> I never use root all the time
<Ben64> people have been telling you that since october
<White_Cat> I was just trying to ssh to it for the first time
<White_Cat> Ben64 and I stopped using it since october
<White_Cat> no since september I think
<Phuzzy> can anyone assist or direct me somewhere that could?
<Ben64> Tragicboy: correct
<Tragicboy> correct what correct?
<Ben64> Tragicboy: correct, you do have to specify the filesystem type
<Tragicboy> so do i do mount /dev/md127 /mnt/2TB -t auto?
<Tragicboy> cause i tried that too, and still says that
<Ben64> what type of filesystem is "auto"
<Tragicboy> i read it was a command to use
<Tragicboy> i'll try just saying ext4
<Ben64> if its ext4, sure
<jargon> anybody else having 403 Forbidden errors when running apt-get update or trying to install anything?
<jargon> http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  <-- this URL 404s, for example
<vegetablesalad19> Hello, I'm trying to pass password as input, but it doesn't work like that, am I doing something wrong? "printf 'password\n' | encfs ~/.coded ~/decoded"
<jargon> in the browser. from terminal it 403s
<Phuzzy> Jargon: that mirror is syncing. Try the main one (take the uk. out)
<Tragicboy> Ben64 now i get this : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md127,
<Tragicboy>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Tragicboy>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Tragicboy>        dmesg | tail  or so
<jargon> Phuzzy: ok
<Eric28> Installed steam multiple times from the software centre and it disappears on restart?
<Eric28> Nevermind it only dissapears from the menu
<cfhowlett> Eric28, are you booting from the HDD or from usb
<Eric28> HDD, it dont work on USB
<antoncpu> Hi.  Could anyone help me to solve a problem with Ubuntu 14.10 freezes? Roughly a month ago I upgraded from 14.04 (where I had no issues) and immediately started getting those strange freezes. They happen occasionally, mostly when I use Chrome. The screen freezes for about 10 seconds, then I see a black screen with a built-in monitor message "No signal" and after 10 seconds screen becomes normal again. Sometimes it doesn't so I ha
<EriC^^> vegetablesalad19: why are you passing a password like that
<jargon> Phuzzy: still 403ing. i removed uk from everything in my sources.list
<Phuzzy> jargon: did you run and apt-get update again after doing so?
<jargon> yes
<jargon> that's where i'm getting the 403
<jargon> Phuzzy: http://dpaste.com/26S809Z
<murcha> hi, is there anyway to estimate the amount of cached files in ubuntu?
<k1l> jargon: can you show your source.list?
<Phuzzy> jargon: chances are the repo is being updated. Give it 30 minutes to finish
<k1l> k1l> jargon: can you show your source.list?
<jargon> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10270698/
<satdav> !find discourse
<ubottu> File discourse found in python-nltk
<k1l> jargon: ok, i thought there could be some typo. but that looks good so far. either your ISP got issues with routes or the servers are syncing. so give it some 30mins.
<jargon> k1l: Phuzzy: ok i'll wait it out
<jargon> thanks
<ndut2-h4x0r> hey may be u guys interested in this https://worldhacker.org/?p=480
<mdoge> ndut2-h4x0r: nice website. doesnt load
<mdoge> does eventually
<ndut2-h4x0r> is slow
<mdoge> ndut2-h4x0r: pointless article
<cfhowlett> ndut2-h4x0r, no spam please
<antoncpu> So could anyone help me to solve a problem with Ubuntu 14.10 freezes? It happened once again while I was browsing this chat now
<jatt> what freezes
<promobi> hi
<santhosh> haii
<promobi> m from pune & you peoples ?
<santhosh> hyderabad
<inj3ct10n> hi
<promobi> ok
<antoncpu> jatt: The screen freezes for about 10 seconds, then I see a black screen with a built-in monitor message "No signal" and after 10 seconds screen becomes normal again. Sometimes it doesn't so I have to restart the computer, or there are some glithes (graphical artifacts) accross the screen so again I have to restart the machine. How to solve it? I'm sure it didn't happen before in 14.04 so it doesn't seem to be a hardware issue.
<jatt> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for errors/backtraces
<k1l> antoncpu: intel video card?
<jatt> could be a video driver issue
<jstoone> Hi, is there a way for me to download the nginx-common soruce (1.6.2) manually?
<santhosh> hai jatt that issue is not there in ubuntu 14.04 just check with hardware
<jstoone> I'm on trusty.
<antoncpu> k1l, jatt: Sapphire Radeon HD7750 1 GB
<jatt> are you using fglrx or the open source drivers
<antoncpu> open source, but I've tried to select fglrx (fglrx-updates) and after hitting "Apply changes" it selects back the open source ones.
<jatt> try the latest proprietary drivers
<jatt> are you sure you don't have backtraces in /var/log/Xorg* ?
<k1l> or dmesg. or the older dmesg in /var/log
<santhosh> dmesg can identify the issue ,if  any issue
<antoncpu> k1l: dmesg output https://gist.github.com/antonCPU/47d19e3d154bc46b7eb0
<jatt> you should check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after you reboot after a freeze
<jatt> dmesg will look clean if it doesn't freezes
<antoncpu> jatt, k1l: Can see this message inside Xorg.0.old "Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)"
<k1l> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<k1l> make sure you got the kernel headers installed too
<Browser> Hi. Where is the network configuration stored? /etc/network/interfaces doesn't show my current configuration.
<antoncpu> k1l: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  fglrx : Depends: fglrx-core but it is not going to be installed
<k1l> antoncpu: what ubuntu is it? do you have ppas enabled?
<antoncpu> 14.10, how can I check "ppas"?
<jatt> nothing else? that shows fglrx wasn't loaded but doesn't explain the freezes, sure no backtraces are there?
<k1l> antoncpu: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<antoncpu> jatt: here is the file https://gist.github.com/antonCPU/da2ce2083e1cd5031c1e
<antoncpu> k1l: no "ppas" in sources.list.d
<jatt> i see very strange freeze then the driver didn't even had time to react. anyway with the latest proprietary drivers should work better i guess
<antoncpu> jatt: could you clarify is it a correct way for installing the proprietary drivers http://askubuntu.com/questions/544217/how-to-install-proprietary-ati-amd-drivers-on-14-10 ?
<jatt> I would go to the amd site and get the latest version for your card
<k1l> nope
<k1l> jatt: that way they dont have updates and need to reinstall after every kernel update
<k1l> antoncpu: i would investigate why you cant install fglrx on your system
<jatt> or, follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<antoncpu> k1l: done "sudo aptitude remove fglrx", "sudo aptitude install fglrx" . There were several apps that were blocking installing so I had to remove them, now installation seems to be running
<k1l> antoncpu: i prefer apt-get. but did it show any error on building the module?
<antoncpu> k1l: here is the log https://gist.github.com/antonCPU/cc2bdab5a8ce35f84afb . Seems to be no errors. After it finishes I can see "fglrx" is select in "Additional drivers" settings.
<k1l> antoncpu: ok, looks good.
<dRealm> Under "System Settings->Keyboard->Shortcuts->Launchers", the default settings for "Home folder" is "Explorer".
<antoncpu> k1l, jatt: thanks a lot for your help! Going to restart the computer, hope for the best
<dRealm> How exactly (what key cominbations) do I launch the Home folder?
<lukes7913> anyone know of any problems with 14.10 and display drivers? fresh install's just an unresponsive mess.
<jatt> which video card
<lukes7913> it's an integrated chip err amd a7 something i think
<kokut> Hello, what is the path for the documents folder in ubuntu
<kokut> ?
<dRealm> how do I launch/invoke my Home folder using/following the default  "System Settings->Keyboard->Shortcuts->Launchers" setting for "Home folder"
<dRealm> ?
<jatt> $HOME/Documents
<k1l> kokut: /home/usernick/Documents ?
<fauchi> trying to build xplane 4.4.5:  /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `rplayaudio.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<kokut> k1l: yea ty
<fauchi> I also tried the windows binary with wine:  fixme:ole:RemUnknown_QueryInterface No interface for iid {00000019-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
<abhi-> how does one start upstart session jobs when not using unity
<fauchi> does anyone here knows the game xpilot ?
<fauchi> I tried  to build xpilot 4.4.5:  /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `rplayaudio.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<jatt> ask the xpilot mailing list
<Ben64> fauchi: is xpilot-ng not good enough?
<fauchi> we need the globe map
<fauchi> can it be converted into the new format ?
<Ben64> idk anything about that
<lukes7913> if my display drivers are borked on an amd card what packages would i want to reinstall?
<jatt> fglrx
<jatt> !fglrx | lukes7913
<ubottu> lukes7913: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jatt> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<NoobsFlyVFR> I just installed SLiM and i3 on my Ubuntu Server 14.04 and tried setting the screen resolution with xrandr but every time I reboot, it's reverted back to 1024x768. Also, LVDS1 seems to be enabled by default. How do I fix this?
<lukes7913> guys, is this significant? 'systemd-logind[1186]: Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unkown unit: user@1000.service'
<k1l> lukes7913: no
<tharinduNA> hi
<knob> hi
<ghrs> hello
<Laban> Hello!
<Laban> I want to extract strings matching a certain regex from a text file. What's the best tool? Grep gets the whole line...
<tharinduNA> hi ghrs
<tharinduNA> sorry
<re86> good morning, anyone here to offer some help?
<ghrs> Laban: the -o flag may be of use
<NoobsFlyVFR> Laban, you might want to try looking into ack .
<k1l> re86: just ask
<re86> k1l: cheers
<Laban> -o sounds like the good stuff.
<re86> I'm having an issue with suspend and wake. I have a HTPC running Ubuntu 14.04 with tvheadend
<Laban> NoobsFlyVFR: ack? Not awk?
<re86> however the system takes ages to suspend and then it won't wake back up properly and i have to manually hard reboot
<re86> what options am i best looking at to why the system wont suspend immediately? Thanks
<NoobsFlyVFR> Laban, awk's only faster. If you want something that's really fast, try ag.
<NoobsFlyVFR> It supports semantic searches, multiple cores and parallel processing.
<akaWolf> can someone say, which is current status of Compiz in latest Ubuntu? I mean, a few years ago it was very nice: 3d cube, fire effects, etc. but recently I have try to get this working in Ubuntu: most cool effects was deleted, even Compiz now is in Universal. what is situation now?
<giuseppe_82> hi everybody. bootlogd is not showin anything on boot.log. does anyone why? thanks
<stachuuuuu> CHUJE
<stachuuuuu> EEEE
<stachuuuuu> JE TU JAKIŚ CFANIAK?
<Tm_T> stachuuuuu: hi you have entered the Ubuntu support channel, for everything else please use more suitable channels
<stachuuuuu> Tm_T DZIENA POSZUKAM GDZIE INDZIEJ
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Tm_T> stachuuuuu: english please
<stachuuuuu> Tm_T spierdalaj chamie
<stachuuuuu> u understand?
<He4dShOt> hey guys
<He4dShOt> is there a specific channel for snappy ubuntu core?
<OerHeks> He4dShOt, sure, join #snappy
<He4dShOt> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> have fun
<bustershin> how can i make ubuntu the default boot os? i updated win 8.1 and i need to pull boot choices in order for me to boot in ubuntu
<EriC^^> bustershin: sudo nano /etc/default/grub , edit the default boot
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<Guest74587> #nicksetup
<jargon> where's the global version of ~/.xsession?
<bustershin> rebooting
<Guest74587> #nick
<Guest74587> #setup
<philinux> jargon;~ try locate xsession from a terminal
<RahulAN> Hi all i am using lubuntu
<RahulAN> i am trying to make my laptop as wifi hotspot
<RahulAN> how can i??
<RahulAN> I tried hostapd..
<RahulAN> but it wont do any thing..
<jargon> philinux: hmmm
<RahulAN> is there any other way??
<akaWolf> jargon: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<k1l> RahulAN: the networkmanager is easy for that
<RahulAN> k1l, that not worked for me
<jargon> akaWolf: not working :-(
<akaWolf> jargon: what exactly?
<jargon> lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<jargon> akaWolf: ^
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, where to open in lubuntu
<RahulAN> ??
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129579/creating-a-hotspot-in-lubuntu
<RahulAN> also in down menu it is written that networkmanager is notrunning
<akaWolf> jargon: I think, you should kill all *dm processes
<akaWolf> jargon: and after "startx `which lxsession` -s Lubuntu -e LXDE"
<akaWolf> jargon: because this scripts are executed by startx (xinit)
<akaWolf> jargon: you are trying to start lxde session inside existing session
<RahulAN> my network manager is not  working
<RahulAN> is there any way to enable it??
<jargon> akaWolf: this is for making a remote desktop connection work
<akaWolf> jargon: maybe I'm wrong, ofc. but what xactly didnt work?
<akaWolf> e
<RahulAN> currently i used pppoeconfig to set up my connection
<RahulAN> and pon dsl-provider for starting it
<RahulAN>  need to use this ppp0 in wifi as a hotspot
<RahulAN> so that i can connect my android with it.
<MrElendig> just enable packet forwarding?
<RahulAN> i started it but it shows device not managed.,. in both eth0 and wlan o
<MrElendig> should check if your wifi card actually supports hostap first though
<RahulAN> *wlan0
<RahulAN> MrElendig, how to check it??
<MrElendig> hostapd will yell at you if it doesn't
<RahulAN> MrElendig, is there any package for doing this??
<MrElendig> most cards/drivers that does mac80211 works
<MrElendig> RahulAN: I just told you: hostapd
<RahulAN> i installed hostapd
<MrElendig> btw, first hit on google "http://seravo.fi/2014/create-wireless-access-point-hostapd"
<MrElendig> also http://w1.fi/hostapd/
<mac^^^> although I can rsync files to a Western Digital external usb hd, the data gets there but I lose ownership and perms ..... should I instead put a linux filesystem on it? do people do that?
<MrElendig> mac^^^: it is a good idea not to use ntfs if you don't need to access it from windows, yes
<mac^^^> tks
<MrElendig> mac^^^: I would use btrfs due to snapshots and incremental send/recieve etc, but that is probably just me
<MrElendig> inb4alltheantibtrfsfud
<mac^^^> my backups worked as far as preserving data but I lost ownership and perms and thats a somewhat hassle if you have to restore directories
<mac^^^> yes I like btrfs too
<Guest23442> hey
<Guest23442> i want help
<Tg1> help for what?
<Guest23442> i want help eny one use irssi
<Guest23442> irssi
<Guest23442> how to use irssi
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi#Using_Irssi
<Frugals> you are downloading comunisme
<OerHeks> Frugals, go back to school > communism
<MrElendig> Frugals: https://torrentfreak.com/porsche-proves-mpaa-wrong-wants-you-to-download-a-car-131217/
<Frugals> http://fire-eyes.org/gal/var/albums/hmr/cln/linux_communism.jpg?m=1174923713
<faraim> if given the option between KVM full virtualization and an OpenVZ container
<faraim> what limitations does the container have?  assuming you're going to use the same OS on either
<Frugals> communist ops
<MrElendig> faraim: you want kvm
<MrElendig> faraim: you get a lot better IO performance etc
<faraim> ah i see. i was suspicious of the price difference
<OerHeks> faraim, pro's and con's > https://crissic.net/kvm_vs_openvz
<faraim> OerHeks, sweet thanks. i was googling for that
<OerHeks> I would go for KVM too, or Xen
<jadesoturi> hi all. im installing an ubuntu server that will be used for hosting a webpage/webapp. do i need to install a DNS server package?
<jadesoturi> or can i just change the IP on my domainname to point to the webserver IP ?
<akaWolf> compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<akaWolf> can someone help me with that?
<somsip> jadesoturi: create an A record to point to the IP of the server, assuming it's fixed
<jadesoturi> yeah its a fixed ip in a /29 net. so no DNS server needed then: thx:)
<gius> !list
<ubottu> gius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newuser789> whats CUPS username password ?
<solsTiCe> newuser789: your own I guess
<re86> hello, which is best to use to remove a module rmmod or modprobe -r ?
<survietanime> Hello, I've installed logcheck which depends on logtail, but apt tells me that this software is deprecated. How can I know which is the new software for that purpose please?
<solsTiCe> re86: I use modprobe -r but I don't know which one is the the better one if there is one
<survietanime> My goal is to right replacement for logcheck which I find not optimal
<survietanime> to write
<k1l> survietanime: with the change to systemd that will be different anyway
<BluesKaj> !logcheck
<re86> solsTiCe: cheers, i'm trying to get my tvheadend service running again after a suspend
<survietanime> k1l: ok, I can imagine that, but for my "old" servers running 12.04?
<solsTiCe> k1l: it is still a thing of the future right ? will it be in 15.04 I mean ystemd
<k1l> solsTiCe: it will be standard for 16.04
<k1l> survietanime: can you show the error you mean when installing it?
<BluesKaj> solsTiCe, you can install it on 14.10..I have it and it seems ok
<re86> has anyone got any tvheadend experience in here?
<solsTiCe> BluesKaj: ok.
<MarcoPolo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TxvV6Nmfnk
<BluesKaj> solsTiCe, you have to install systemd-sysv to make it default, after installing run ps -p 1 , in the terminal to see if it is.
<BluesKaj> solsTiCe, after rebooting
<solsTiCe> BluesKaj: I am hesitant to try that on ubuntu. I am used to systemd on archlinux for example... But
<solsTiCe> re86: modprobe -r should (?) take care of dependancies (between module) from what I understand. rmmod will not
<BluesKaj> solsTiCe, well, that's your call
<solsTiCe> BluesKaj: does it boot faster ?
<deunnero> What's this libdrm-radeon stuff that just installed via updates O_O
<solsTiCe> As long the init are not converted to systemd servie I don't see the point, yet ?
<BluesKaj> solsTiCe, think that depends on your HW, on this old amd 5200+ cpu/6G Ram , not much difference
<re86> solsTiCe: thanks for that. I have tested with modprobe -r and it seems to work fine
<re86> solsTiCe: When it comes to putting this into a sleep.d script, is there a particular number i should use so that it's ran before config.d modules ??
<solsTiCe> re86: I don't know about that stuff
<re86> solsTiCe: ok cheers
<deunnero> oh.. Direct Rendering Management  :O
<re86> anyone else got any knowledge on sleep.d scripts?
<tomodachi> re86: im guessing there is nothing particular to it
<tomodachi> basically the script gets launched when the machine goes to sleep
<tomodachi> so its like any other script only its execution is different
<prabhu_> I want to run firefox 35 in headless mode in ubuntu could someone help me with this
<re86> i've noticed that others have numbers prefixed, are these so that they run in order?
<solsTiCe> re86: look at SLEEP HOOK ORDERING CONVENTION in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man8/pm-action.8.html. that's a start
<guest-wH7pap__> nfv-bgs
<AciD`> hi, how do you play hevc video on ubuntu ? vlc does not seems to understand it (yet) ?
<re86> solsTiCe: That's brilliant, Many thanks :)
<solsTiCe> AciD`: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<AciD`> solsTiCe > thank you
<cfhowlett> AciD`, if vlc doesn't understand it, it's probably too new
<pejot> slm millet
<marianne> Hello group. anyone get Netflix working lately? It was working for me, but now it's dead...the app won't load from the software center either. any thoughts or help?
<OerHeks> marianne, choose chrome, it can handle netflix drm nativly
<marianne> OerHeks: Thank you... I was running netflix with the little emmulator, I disabled that and we're good now. Thank you very much... Now if I can get VUDU to play I'm be a really happy camper... any ideas for that,
<daftykins> ah yes the modern bane of streaming services and their hatred for open software.
<OerHeks> VUDU, never heard of that one.
<caonicaldroid> does anyone know if odin will work good thru wine?
<k1l> !wine | caonicaldroid
<ubottu> caonicaldroid: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> caonicaldroid: very, very bad idea
<caonicaldroid> ok thanks
<daftykins> as in, quite possibly worst idea of the week
<leeyaa> guys why nfs complains it count mount share http://paste.ubuntu.com/10274103/
<daftykins> unless you don't like your phone/device :)
<leeyaa> statd is enabled at /etc/default/nfs-common
<leeyaa> it cant*
<k1l> wait, is odin the android flash thing? then i would not use wine at all
<leeyaa> it can mount it fine if i use nolock
<Exagone313> caonicaldroid: there is heimdall
<daftykins> k1l: indeed
<marianne> OerHeks: it's one of those sites that allows you to redeem and play digital copies of movies...
<caonicaldroid> I used that and bricked my device :P
<caonicaldroid> I need odin to unbrick it and do it correctly next time lol
<daftykins> caonicaldroid: Windows only - and also questionable activity that i don't think this network can candone or support
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> go nuts in #cyanogenmod maybe ;)
<k1l> never needed odin for anything. ubuntu ships adb and fastboot. that is totally enough
<caonicaldroid> Im just flashing a custom recovery to my android
<Exagone313> daftykins: so if you want to format your computer tu replace windows to linux it is questionable activity? same thing with flashing
<k1l> that is what fastboot is for
<Exagone313> (i ston off topic as well)
<Exagone313> stop*
<jamesarch> 各位大牛 学C有哪些比较好的入门书籍
<daftykins> Exagone313: totally incomparable comments i'm afraid.
<k1l> !cn | jamesarch
<ubottu> jamesarch: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<micahf> help!!!!
<micahf> i can't get multitouch to work in chrome!!!
<micahf> it used to work on my acer w700 but it doesn't work in 14.04 on a thinkpad x220T
<micahf> two-finger scroll and pinch to zoom work but not multiple touch events
<cfhowlett> micahf, chrome browser?
<micahf> yeah, chrome, chromium, chrome unstable, beta, none of them work any longer
<micahf> I get one touch event but never more than one
<caonicaldroid> im about sick of ubuntu freezing during important business lol
<micahf> and I know chrome is built with aura now rather than GTK, so it should work in any of those builds
<caonicaldroid> How hard would it be to just remake the exact odin for ubuntu?
<xbustershin> EriC^^ still no go i've restored IMG of windows 8.1 going to update then reinstall ubuntu
<micahf> cfhowlett, maybe I need to try in gnome instead of unity.  dunno why that would make the difference but I do seem to remember that I used to use gnome when it used to work
<micahf> brb
<xbustershin> going to disable updates so windows will not change boot
<inex> JESUS HOLY FUCK I'M GETTING TIRED OF EARTHQUAKES AND SHIT KTHXBAI
<k1l> caonicaldroid: go and make it.... or use adb and fastboot since that are the tools without the clicky flashy nice icons things
<cfhowlett> micahf, or lxde xfce4 kde ...
<internetman> does anyone know how I can get notified for the next flash sale of the Aquarius E4.5 Ubuntu phone?
<caonicaldroid> i dont know how to use adb or fastboot that well yet
<caonicaldroid> How would I make it tho i would need help lol
<k1l> caonicaldroid: then stop with all that chat and go to reading
<cfhowlett> internetman, same way we ALL get notified ...
<internetman> cfhowlett: which way is that? :D
<cfhowlett> internetman, reddit.com/r/ubuntu and omgubuntu.com
<k1l> internetman: see the twitter from bq.
<internetman> cfhowlett: k1l  cheers!
<popey> internetman: follow ubuntu on twitter
<popey> internetman: and bqreaders - that's where it's announced
<internetman> popey: thcx
<choki> How do I install teamviewer 9 on ubuntu? When I try to use the package downloaded from teamviewer.com I cant install with gdebi and get an error: ´AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '_cand'´
<choki> I now try to install python-dev python3-dev packages and see if this helps
<jacobz1> Hi! Anyone here been using TeamViewer? I want it to start hidden, but the pesky "Computers & Contacts" window keep poping up in front of everything (stay on top)
<choki> jacobz1: yeah this is a great idea to autostart teamviewer! does it work_
<jacobz1> yes it works, by "Computers & Contacts" pops up
<jacobz1> it seems like this part of TW uses wine
<choki> jacobz1: so u need to close it each time?
<jacobz1> yes
<choki> jacobz1: how did u install version 9?
<sneezewort> I have this problem where when I come into work in the morning my previously locked system appears to have logged me out, and the login is on the wrong screen.
<sneezewort> After I  type in my pass Instead of logging me in the login field switches to the correct screen.
<choki> How do I install lib32asound2? There is no package for :(((
<sneezewort> After typing my pass a second time then I am logged in.
<sneezewort> Any idea what is happening?
<sneezewort> I should also say that the system is not rebooting. If I run who - b I can see that the system has not rebooted since last Friday.
<OerHeks> choki, install teamviewer 32 bit then. ( as there is no 64 bit  lib32asound2)
<OerHeks> choki, it should be a warning on their crappy page.
<jacobz1> choki: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx did you read that?
<choki> OerHeks: If I do I get an error http://pastebin.com/0xeTu5C2
<choki> I tried 32 bit and this is the error :((
<choki> And I need version 9
<OerHeks> choki, sory to hear that. what can we do?
<choki> OerHeks: Idk, I tried with ´sudo gdebi teamviewer_linux.deb´ and the error appears. I think it is python and there may be a dependency or module i didnt install. i dont know how or which or what.
<OerHeks> choki, the current is 10, use that one.
<OerHeks> choki, or try apt-get install -f
<choki> OerHeks: I cant use, because my boss wants version 9.
<choki> OerHeks: What does this error mean?  http://pastebin.com/0xeTu5C2
<OerHeks> choki,  i am not interested in fixing things that are closed source, demanded by your boss.
<choki> OerHeks: Whats ur problem? teamviewer 10 is closed source too
<choki> OerHeks: And my boss dont wants to buy another license just because he already has version 9
<OerHeks> you said you are installing 9.
<stangeland> Hi, i restarted my laptop running ubuntu 14.04 and xfce, and suddently i have no sound....how can i get it back?
<col7> Hello, where can I go to report a bug in Ubuntu?
<jatt> !ubuntu-bug
<jatt> run ubuntu-bug
<col7> !ubuntu-bug
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<col7> Thank you!
<OerHeks> stangeland, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<OerHeks> but 'suddenly' is strange, what did you do/install before that?
<choki> fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/1399983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1399983 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "gdebi-gtk crashed with AttributeError in _maybe_append_multiarch_suffix(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute '_cand'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<danilevskiy> привет
<OerHeks> !ru | danilevskiy
<ubottu> danilevskiy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<choki> !de | choki
<ubottu> choki, please see my private message
<choki> cool
<stangeland> OerHeks, nothing...well i messed with python because i am doing python development....but all in virtual envs, and i installed rabbitmq also
<H3||Spawn> is it possible to mount a drive (or partition) over a network??
<stangeland> OerHeks, when i try to play a movie in totem it also suddently crashes....saying: AL lib: alsa_open_playback: Could not open playback device 'default': No such file or directory
<stangeland> OerHeks, it might be some audio service which has not started?
<jatt> H3||Spawn: yes
<holoirc> Hallo
<stangeland> OerHeks, i did pulseaudio --start and now it works
<stangeland> however its very low
<HoloPed> hi all, how do I setup Ubuntu to not boot into desktop ?
<jatt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92276/how-do-i-boot-into-true-text-mode
<OerHeks> stangeland, nice you fixed it, just wonder what disabled it.
<stangeland> OerHeks, yeah....that errormessage i got when i started totem gave me a hint
<Li> dmesg detects tablet ... usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci
<stangeland> OerHeks, but why is it so low?
<Li> but still not automatically mounted
<Li> how to mount it?
<OerHeks> stangeland, check alsamixer in terminal, maybe some slider is low
<stangeland> OerHeks, where do i look inside that alsamixer program?
<OerHeks> stangeland, enlarge it, it might hide more sliders to the rightside
<stangeland> OerHeks, its fullscreen
<OerHeks> stangeland, it differs per soundcard, can you post a screenshot?
<HoloPed> What is "single user mode" ?
<ikonia> a mode locking the system to one default user off the network
<ikonia> with minimal services running
<HoloPed> oh
<HoloPed> not what I need then,
<HoloPed> do you know how I can setup ubuntu to not run X on startup ?
<HoloPed> so I'm just left in terminal
<ikonia> disable the desktop manager
<HoloPed> after boot
<hubble25> Single user mode is one of run level in Linux; this is also called as Init 1, in this mode all the filesytems will be mounted in read-write mode and can be modified by anybody; this is very insecure because it won’t ask password for login unless you have configured grub password. In this mode networking services (NFS, NIS, DNS and many more) won’t start (Ubuntu has option to start networking support), it is mainly used for troubleshooting system and
<hubble25> administrative tasks by the super user. In Ubuntu, it is very easy to enter into single user mode because it has own recovery kernel option in the grub menu.
<hubble25> Isn't the unity desktop different to X?
<hubble25> what about Ubuntu server?
<HoloPed> I'm not sure
<HoloPed> total newb here
<hubble25> ikonia?
<ikonia> disabling the login manager will stop X from loading
<ikonia> so don't worry about the desktop, just disable the login manager
<hubble25> Oh OK
<bynarie> can anyone help me diagnose a usb problem. i get an error like "string descriptor 0 malformed" when booting.. http://files.androidhacker.us/error.jpg - error message
<Prdel> hello
<bynarie> i have also copied the output of dmsg - http://files.androidhacker.us/dmesg_usb
<hubble25> Is anyone in Baltimore or New York.
<hubble25> ?
<hubble25> Laukiamas luke
<hubble25> Laukiamas Guest60169
<Tumulte> hello
<hubble25> Hello Tumulte
<Tumulte> I'd like to run a script without a password (sudo). I know that I should use visudo/NOPSSWD... but do the script need specific chmood/chown ?
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: no, it has to be run as the user you gave sudo access.
<choki2> join #mint
<Tumulte> OpenTokix: odd. I still have the PW prompt swowing
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: and if you use sudo as the user from a shell it works?
<bynarie> Tumulte, its NOPASSWD, not NOPSSWD
<Tumulte> bynarie: yeah, the typo's not in visudo but thx
<re86> im trying to run a sleep.d script but under pm-suspend.log im getting suspend: not executable. I have done chmod -x but still same error, any thoughts??
<bynarie> oh ok just makin sure Tumulte
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: and you have exited visudo and saved the file?
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: and relogged in?
<Tumulte> OpenTokix: not the later no
<bynarie> shouldnt have to log out/in, might have to reopen a shell though
<Tumulte> ok thanks a lot
<Tumulte> OpenTokix: maybe a way to reload the settings ?
<Tumulte> source visudo...
<Tumulte> or whatever
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: exec bash
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: or start a new loginshell
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: is the script run by cron or similar?
<Tumulte> OpenTokix: no, it's for a ssh exec
<mazzy> I'm running Ubuntu server 14.04 on a VM in VirtualBox. It has a nested DHCP which assign ip addresses to interfaces of the machine. The default behaviour is to assign ip address to eth0 interface. I have created one other interface but it doesn't receive ip address. Where is the config file in which I can which interface will get the ip address?
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: you are runnign like ssh user@machine "/path/to/script"
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: or ssh user@machine "sudo /path/to/script" ?
<mazzy> any idea about that ?
<OpenTokix> mazzy: /etc/network/interfaces
<mazzy> mmh
<re86> OpenTokix: do you have any advice for sleep.d scripts?
<Tumulte> OpenTokix: yeah, that
<mazzy> I have already tried to add the interface
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: Yeah "that" it was two options
<mazzy> but It didn't reiceve the dhcp
<OpenTokix> mazzy: how did you add it?
<OpenTokix> mazzy: it should be: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<mazzy> I'm going to post my commands
<OpenTokix> and then ifup eth1
<OpenTokix> mazzy: And if you want it to run at boot auto eth1 before iface eth1-line
<OpenTokix> Tumulte: Im going afk in 2 minutes, fyi
<mazzy> http://pastebin.com/nrDe7Vs8
<mazzy> OpenTokix
<hubble25> NGC6205 - Nice globular cluster
<OpenTokix> mazzy: yes, that looks correct - and when you do ifup br0 it dont get not ip?
<OpenTokix> mazzy: Is this the virtual ubuntu ?
<OpenTokix> mazzy: did you install bridge-utils ?
<OpenTokix> *gone*
<mazzy> here I am
<mazzy> yes that is the config of virtual ubuntu
<hubble25> Is anyone in Baltimore or New York?
<cfhowlett> hubble25, there are local user groups in both cities
<mazzy> at the boot br0 stuck at DHCP DISCOVER and it doesn't receive any ip
<mazzy> I'm going to check if I have bridge-utils
<hubble25> Thanks cfhowlett
<mazzy> bridge-utils wasn't installed. I have installed right now OpenTokix
<mazzy> I'm going to text if it works
<mazzy> nope
<mazzy> It doesn't work
<mazzy> I'm stuck at the boot with waiting for 120 seconds for network device. damnit
<blastoader> Is it normal my boot screen has sth like "partition not ready, press S to skip or wait" ..that's for I encrypted my Home folder during installation..
<Client_0> Hi ! I have an old HTC EVO phone sitting on my shelf and I was wondering if there is some way to repurpose it using ubuntu like a mini tablet with differnt functionality than my phone.
<Client_0> blastoader ya thats normal
<cfhowlett> !touch | Client_0,
<ubottu> Client_0,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<blastoader> ok
<mazzy> I come from CentOS and I used OVSDHCPINTERFACES="eth0"
<mazzy> in that way I could tell to that interface to use the dhcp from eth0 interface
<Client_0> I have read up on touch a bit but my main concern is weather or not the drivers will be compatible since its older model hardware
<Client_0> well I'm not doing anything else with it gonna give touch a shot
<Client_0> thanks for the help guys !
 * eikon81g sleeps
<angela-> hi all i whas sussesvul to upgrate ubuntu 1404 to 1410
<mazzy> I'm trying to give ip address to my interface
<mazzy> it stuck at the bootup with DHCP DISCOVERY search
<mazzy> after a while the system boot u[ but the interface doesn
<mazzy> have any ip address
<BluesKaj> mazzy, run ifconfig your ip will be beside inet
<mazzy> nope
<mazzy> no ipv4 address assigned
<sudormrf> ello all.  anyone have a suggestion for a good journal program?  was looking at rednotebook, but that may not work out well.  self-hosted may ultimately be the best option if I can find something that I like.  that would allow for it to be the same across all platforms
<sudormrf> suggesions?
<squarepheonix> what chwhat irc client to use on ubuntutest
<sudormrf> squarepheonix, hexchat
<squarepheonix> hello
<mazzy> I love the CentOS times
<cfhowlett> squarepheonix, we see you
<BluesKaj> mazzy, ip a | grep inet
<squarepheonix> ah ok thanks
<mazzy> BluesKaj no ip for eth0
<sudormrf> will bring my question to OT
<BluesKaj> mazzy,  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<mazzy> still no ip address
<mazzy> here are my config http://pastebin.com/nrDe7Vs8
<mazzy> I'm using Open vSwitch
<BluesKaj> mazzy, run lspci  and look for the ethernet/nic
<squarepheonix> man ifconfig
<squarepheonix> oops
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I was wondering if someone knows how to fix the bug where Chromium boot takes like 10 seconds on first launch. But gradually it boots faster. Does someone know how to fix this?
<mazzy> BluesKaj
<mazzy> I'm running inside virtualbox
<mazzy> what should I expect from lspci ?
<mazzy> ok lets try to explain the issues
<mazzy> When I run Open vSwitch on CentOS
<mazzy> everything works
<mazzy> http://pastebin.com/dwWmbXVm
<cfhowlett> mazzy, ?  meaningless here.  centos is not ubuntu or vice versa
<mazzy> this was the configuration I was usually to use
<squarepheonix> so I'm just looking to learn, can anyone recommend an ubuntu manual?
<BluesKaj> mazzy, nevermind i know nothing about openswitch or centos
<squarepheonix> I do have 'Linux in a nutshell'
<cfhowlett> !manual | squarepheonix
<ubottu> squarepheonix: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mazzy> thanks to OVSDHCPINTERFACES I could specify all the interfaces that can reach the DHCP server
<bazhang> !rute | and this squarepheonix
<ubottu> and this squarepheonix: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mazzy> in ubuntu it seems that this command doesn't exist
<mazzy> and when the system run it doesn
<cfhowlett> squarepheonix, also : www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads         get issue #0, read, Get issue #1, read, repeat
<bazhang> mazzy, sudo dhclient eth0
<squarepheonix> thank you ubottu
<bazhang> mazzy, please , there is zero reason to mention centos, what it does or does not do here
<squarepheonix> yeah !manual is not getting e anywhere
<bazhang> squarepheonix, it's a link to a pdf
<mazzy> my problem is how to give to br0 the ip address
<angela->  well i whas succes vul to upgrate ubuntu 1404 to 1410
<mazzy> I have run dhclient br0
<mazzy> as bazhang suggest
<Guest49392> mazzy: what OS?
<bazhang> mazzy, sudo dhclient br0 or whatever
<compdoc> A bridge can have an ip address
<squarepheonix> thats dd, how do I get to the  or is it not accessible in ircii?
<squarepheonix> [A
<mazzy> yes campdoc and I'm trying to reach that
<Guest49392> mazzy: you can add it to defaults in /etc/defaults
<Guest49392> i'm grabbing the settings now.
<squarepheonix> !manual | testing
<ubottu> testing: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<squarepheonix> oh cool
<squarepheonix> [A/who squarepheonix
<paws> anyone knows any decent network interface monitor that will show display real time stats on web php/html/java/jquery etc
<squarepheonix> real time stats? like what? traffic? memory usage
<squarepheonix> ?
<davidfetter_fbn> hello
<davidfetter_fbn> i'd like to separate the steps of upgrading software from restarting services, in particular for PostgreSQL.
<davidfetter_fbn> which resources should i be looking at for this?
<jirido_> Hi. Her comes a Q . I would like to use an external program to create and manage databases on my ubuntu server.. Logicaly i would like to log in as root to be able to do that.. but ubuntu does not have root right. Do i have to enable root to do that or what?
<davidfetter_fbn> jirido_, logging in as root is what you do when you can't figure out anything else to do. what specific kinds of databases are you trying to create?
<jirido_> davidfetter_fbn: I am not there yet but maria and mysql i think
<jirido_> davidfetter_fbn: Like manage them over the net from this mashine
<davidfetter_fbn> jirido_, you might want to see whether there's already something that does this. building is expensive
<jirido_> No i dont want to build
<jirido_> davidfetter_fbn: Ther is programs that do that but i guess i would have to log in as root to be able to make databases
<Guest49392> mazzy: in /etc/defaults/docker.io
<Guest49392> mazzy: add this line "DOCKER_OPTS='--bip=10.10.199.1/24'
<Guest49392> mazzy: or any subnet you want to use.
<mazzy> Guest 49392
<mazzy> Guest49392
<mazzy> wait I don't understand
<mazzy> why do you say to insert ip address on docker file?
<Guest49392> why?
<Guest49392> it's the default configuration or else docker will automatically assign a subnet for your bridge
<mazzy> why do you think I'm using docker?
<Guest49392> i'm sorry...
<Guest49392> this was Virtualbox?
<mazzy> Iyes
<mazzy> I'm using openvswitch
<Guest49392> oh.. o.k.
<Guest49392> i apologize.
<sn33zy> is there a way to get it to where i can use my earbuds headphones mic (non usb) instead of the built in laptop mic?
<OerHeks> sn33zy, only if your soundcard/laptop has that 1 plug-for-headphone+mic
<OerHeks> else you need a converter
<ubuntu> HI
<onla> Can I link a tablet running ubuntu to a display station system that hook it up as multimonitor system like this on windows https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUI2q1GDsdQ ?
<sn33zy> OerHeks: what do you mean by 1 plug-for-headphones+mic?  like a jack that handles both?
<Guest2247> Hello
<Guest2247> I HATE UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUU
<Guest2247> !!!111!!!!!
<OerHeks> sn33zy, see http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-M-F-Earphone-Headphone-Stereo-Audio-Cable-Adapter-F-PC-Laptop-Speaker-Mic-/370937497770
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Guest2247
<ubottu> Guest2247: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> onla: not so far, since the unity8 desktop is still in the works.
<onla> and those display stations I wonder if they support linux. Not sure what is on that video, but another one called plugable ud-3900 doesnt support linux at least
<onla> that kind of station would be necessary perhaps, since those low-end tablet would probably have hard time processing the graphics on dual monitor system with the other monitor being on some 1900x1080
<k1l> onla: i bet its a closed thing for microsoft only.
<onla> http://plugable.com/products/ud-3900 so a similar to this but supporting linux in the hunt
<k1l> onla: i bet when the unity convergance is set up there will be manufacturers who will offer solutions
<onla> and that would be like a year or more from now?
<k1l> at least a year. some others like android and motorola did already fail at this. so its not an easy task.but that is better suited into #ubuntu-touch
<AegNuddel> oh wow
<wizkidsafo> Greetings, So I have this problem where when I do something simple as browsing the internet my desktop freezes and the screen dims as if its about to power the screen off My  specs->  http://gyazo.com/ca5361f6c77f31d9759a0d3a1b3828bf
<wizkidsafo> any tips?
<AegNuddel> It's been FOREVER since I have used this computer.  I'm still on Lucid Lynx!  Anyway, is there a newer Flash player for Ubuntu?  And the OS did suggest upgrading to me, but how do I know if my system will support it?
<OerHeks> AegNuddel, nope, not for your version, lucid desktop is EOL, time to upgrade
<OerHeks> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<AegNuddel> Yeah, this was a college computer
<AegNuddel> I know
<AegNuddel> I remember having to fool around and get Windows out of the way
<AegNuddel> I just want to know how I know if my hardware will support the upgrade.
<k1l> wizkidsafo: see "dmesg" what it lists there after that freeze
<sudormrf> anyone in here aware of a good japanese-japanese dictionary for ubuntu?  I found j-e dictionaries, looking for j-j.
<k1l> sudormrf: better ask in the japanese channel? :)
<sudormrf> k1l, #ubuntu-japanese?
<k1l> !jp | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<sudormrf> thanks!
<AegNuddel> How can I find out if my hardware will support the current release of Ubuntu?
<Shoe14> Guys wifi-menu is not installed so how do I connect to a network on Ubuntu server?
<LordDragon> anyone know of a driver for the soundblaster Z sound card sereis?
<rww> AegNuddel: make a Live CD/USB, boot it, and see
<Shoe14> Someone?
<bazhang> Shoe14, a menu on server?
<AegNuddel> I'm not sure if this can boot from usb, as that was not an option in BIOS, and the cd-rom drive won'r open
<Shoe14> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Shoe14, server is cli
<Shoe14> bazhang: dialog
<AegNuddel> won't
<rww> bazhang: so is wifi-menu
<Shoe14> Uhh, so how do I connect to a network?
<rww> Shoe14: set up /etc/network/interfaces
<wlls> That is what I"m trying to find out
<Shoe14> How so?
<squarepheonix> Shoe14: you have to connect a ethernet and install the wifi drivers
<Shoe14> ...
<Shoe14> Seripusly
 * rww shakes head
<Shoe14> I mean, I installed it all from WiFi
<Shoe14> ... Why isn't it included
<squarepheonix> I'm not sure what you're asking then
<kiborg> How do I install Nvidia drivers? I used a bunch of tutorials and I cant get to part 2
<squarepheonix> I came in halfway through convo..
<rww> Shoe14: ignore squarepheonix. What type of wifi network do you have? WPA/WPA2 or something else?
<kiborg> if I turn xserv off I can't get the terminal to show
<Shoe14> rww: wpa2/pks
<k1l> kiborg: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<k1l> kiborg: dont load the stuff from websites
<rww> Shoe14: does sudo ifconfig -a have a paragraph for wlan0?
<Shoe14> rww: yeah
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<rww> Shoe14: sudoedit /etc/network/interfaces, add the following three lines to the end: iface wlan0 inet dhcp                  wpa-ssid "NETWORK SSID HERE"               wpa-psk "NETWORK PASSWORD HERE"
<kiborg> k1l why not? It is the official nvidia site after all.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I had some funky stoff going on with my root drive, but its all ok now
<rww> once you've done that, save and quit, then see if    sudo ifup wlan0    works
<BluesKaj> kiborg, which graphics ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> the system remounted it read only
<k1l> kiborg: why dont you use the drivers already made working with ubuntu? so you get automated updates and dont loose the driver after kernel update
<MDTech-us_MAN> how to I switch back to read write
<kiborg> Nvidia Gforce 970
<k1l> kiborg: use the xorg-edgers PPA for a driver that supports your card
<k1l> kiborg: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<AegNuddel> hmm failed to fetch
<kiborg> So this is a ppa for official nvidia drivers? I am confused... ( Sorry still quite a noob)
<wizkidsafo> k1l: would you like to see a screenshot of what dmesg displayed?
<Shoe14> rww: uhh, how do I split that into three lines?
<rww> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<wizkidsafo> k1l: I have no idea how to understand what im looking at.....'yet'
<BluesKaj> xoerg edgers don't support thier drivers very well, they fail on upgrades, kiborg recommend you install the "recommended driver", which is probly the nvidia-331 or the nvidia-340
<rww> wpa-ssid "NETWORK SSID HERE"
<rww> wpa-psk "NETWORK PASSWORD HERE"
<rww> Shoe14: like that ^
<Shoe14> Okay
<k1l> wizkidsafo: do you need to restart after that freeze?
<Shoe14> And how do I escape the space in my ssid?
<wizkidsafo> k1l: no, it freezes and then unfreezes frequently
<rww> Shoe14: you don't, the quotation marks handle that
<Shoe14> I used '\ '
<Shoe14> Oh okay
<k1l> wizkidsafo: the load "dmesg" text to a pastebin and show the link here
<rww> Shoe14: anyways. Add that, sudo ifup wlan0, see if everything's working. If it does, edit the file again and add auto wlan0 before those four lines
<rww> i have to wander off for work stuff
<k1l> !paste | wizkidsafo
<ubottu> wizkidsafo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> if you need further help, ask here or #ubuntu-server :)
<wizkidsafo> k1l: will this work? >http://gyazo.com/16f2b3514e42ab7a3d19da84a8b83aad
<kiborg> recommended on nvidia is 346
<bock> #ubuntu-it-chat
<AegNuddel> a--rgh
<AegNuddel> ------------my keyb-oar-d -is -n-o-w rand-o-mly --t-y-ping m-i--nus si-g--ns-
<AegNuddel> -----------a-nnoy-in-g---
<k1l> wizkidsafo: use the text upload. btw there is no issue on the image you showed
<wizkidsafo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10277180/
<AegNuddel> ----is- ----t--here a w-a-y t-o -disble -my int-ern-a---l- -k-e---yb--o-a--r-d -s-i-n-c-e- --I am using -----an- -ext-e-rn-al one?
<wizkidsafo> k1l: hope i did that right
<toor__> .
<Tumulte> hello
<k1l> wizkidsafo: what machine is that? what does it run?
<squarepheonix> exit
<squarepheonix> quit
<wizkidsafo> k1l: ubuntu 14.04
<k69> hi, may i ask that how can i find what mcast address and what mcast port my eth0 is using? i cannot find very good searches
<k1l> wizkidsafo: is this a software raid?
<Tumulte> I'm using visudo to allow a script to be run as root for user (me). Yet it still promt the PW input
<nadarajah> hallo
<wizkidsafo> k1l: software raid? its a fresh install of the distro
<Shoe14> rww: yeah, no. Doesn't work. https://i.imgur.com/y8vlfBp.jpg
<Shoe14> This is stuck in an infinite loop
<Shoe14> And I have to reboot to get out of it
<k1l> wizkidsafo: hardware: software raid?
<ikonia> Tumulte: suggests your rule is wrong
<wizkidsafo> k1l: neither
<Shoe14> Looks like I'll be using Ethernet to download wifi-menu
<Tumulte> ikonia: tumulte ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /home/tumulte/script.sh
<k1l> wizkidsafo: you do have issues with processes  with the kernel with jbd2
<ikonia> Tumulte: ALL=(ALL)
<wizkidsafo> k1l: can you elaborate in elementary terms
<ikonia> or just ALL = NOPASWD: /home/tumulte/script.sh
<ikonia> PASSWD
<k1l> wizkidsafo: file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux-image" and see what the kernel guys think about that
<wizkidsafo> k1l: the channel i assume?
<k1l> wizkidsafo: there is a process blocking your system for 120seconds. i am not sure what the reason is, but if you file a bug report the developers can see the errorsmessages and work on that issue.
<k1l> put "ubuntu-bug linux-image" into your terminal and follow the process
<BluesKaj> user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL works for me in sudoers/visudo
<wizkidsafo> k1l: do you know of any packages that must be installed. I get an error message "cant be reported: the report belongs to a package that is not installed."
<k1l> erm, try: "ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic"
<Tumulte> ikonia: as simple as that :)
<jirido_> I have installed U-server and when trying su i get asked for a password.. should this not be disabled by default. Can i check the status of this somehow?
<wizkidsafo> k1l: so what I understand what that does is it sends a report to the devs. ant they will get back to me?
<Bashing-om> !sudo | jirido_
<ubottu> jirido_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l> wizkidsafo: if you want that issue to be solved in ubuntu you need to report bugs to the devs. then it gets filed on launchpad.net (you need to make an account there) and the devs can then request more inforamtions etc if needed or ask about specific hardware specs etc.
<jirido_> Bashing-om: i know this about sudo but i want to know for sure that i dont have root login enabled
<Bashing-om> jirido_: By default there is no "root password" unless you have altered that default . Then you would know that you did .
<wizkidsafo> k1l: okay, thanks for attempting to find a solution. I've ignored it for 4 months and it has been getting to me
<k1l> wizkidsafo: i dont know how to solve that issue besides making the errormessage to disapear. so you will need the devs to dig into it
<jirido_> Bashing-om: Well a friend helped me some :)
<analphabet> Hey, I'm having trouble burning the ubuntu 14.04 iso image on a DVD. Everytime I try, the DVD just stays empty. Can you help me?
<jirido_> Bashing-om: I found it. sudo usermod -p '!' root
<jhutchins> analphabet: Probably not. What system are you running on the burner?
<ioria> analphabet: are you using a iso burn utility or are you just copyng it ?
<analphabet> jhutchins: windows 7
<analphabet> ioria: using windows' iso burn utility
<jhutchins> analphabet: Did you verify the md5sum of the iso file?
<analphabet> jhutchins: nope
<jhutchins> analphabet: Start there.
<ioria> analphabet: try another  iso burn utility
<analphabet> ioria: i also tried cdburnerxp, but no luck there either
<analphabet> jhutchins: will do
<Diplomat> Anyone has any experience with squid proxy ?
<fazz> I use squid...
<fazz> what is the question?
<Diplomat> Okay so I have multiple IPs in my server.. so when I'm connecting to one of those IPs I'd like that IP to be outgoing IP too, but for some reason it defaults to main IP. Any ideas how I could fix that ?
<ikonia> Diplomat: it will proxy depending on your routing table
<Diplomat> ikonia: you mean iptables ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I mean your routing table
<ikonia> and thus your squid config based on that routing table
<fazz> you can configure which IP to use.
<fazz> just set it in the settings...
<fazz> instead of using 0.0.0.0
<fazz> you would use the IP you want.
<Diplomat> fazz: That's what I'm trying to do, but I'm not sure how yet
<fazz> one sec.
<fazz> let me get my config
<Diplomat> I sould make this acl for every IP i have ?
<analphabet> ioria: another question: It says on the download page, that 32bit is only to be used for computers with less than 2GB RAM.. Mine has 4GB but it's running windows 7 32bit
<Shoe14> Guys how do I install a .deb file from CLI?
<Diplomat> analphabet: 32bit machine can't use more than 2GB RAM.. no matter what OS you are using
<ioria> analphabet: it shouldn't be a problem, i think
<k1l> Shoe14: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Diplomat> I think it was 2gb
<ikonia> yes you can
<fazz> # Squid normally listens to port 3128
<fazz> http_port 0.0.0.0:3128
<ikonia> you can use more than 2GB
<fazz> in /etc/squid/squid.conf
<ikonia> thats the listen address
<ikonia> that is not the masquarde proxy address
<k1l> Diplomat: see PAE, ubuntu uses that
<Diplomat> Oh yea sorry my bad it's exactly 4GB
 * analphabet checks system specs again
<k1l> but there is no reason to use 32bit if your hardware can use 64bit
<Diplomat> Here's a good article: http://lifehacker.com/5431284/the-lifehacker-guide-to-64-bit-vs-32-bit-operating-systems
<Ulfalizer> is there some nice way to get the sources corresponding to a particular version of a package and set up the right gdb paths? i'm trying to debug an issue with a package, and just the debug symbols aren't very helpful in and of themselves.
<Diplomat> fazz: yes I have it so.. it accepts ALL IPs, but outgoing IP is still the main IP
<ikonia> you don't need source code to use gdb
<fazz> i see...let me digest this.
<Ulfalizer> ikonia: if i want to see the source code i do :)
<ikonia> then what are you on about "setup all the right paths"
<virgilia> i entered "sudo socat TCP4-LISTEN:80,fork TCP4:myip:8080" now how do i undo it?
<Ulfalizer> gdb needs to know where the source files are to display them. otherwise you just get filename/lino.
<ikonia> Ulfalizer: it doesn't need the source
<ikonia> you can pull the source package if you really feel you need it
<fazz> the easiest might be to make your main IP the ip you want to connect to the internet on.
<Ulfalizer> it needs it if you want to see what the source lines look like. debugging information does not include source code.
<analphabet> so, you're sure I need the 64bit version?
<k1l> analphabet: there is no reason not to use 64bit
<fazz> you can then add the other IP's to your loopback.
<Ulfalizer> the cumbersome way would be to just check out the right version of the package's source and set up paths manually, but thought this might be a common thing for devs to do so that there was something that automatically does it for you
<CrtxReavr> FreeBSD has a snoop device and watch(1) utility that let's you take-ever a disconnected terminal.
<CrtxReavr> linux/ubuntu have any such means?
<ikonia> CrtxReavr: tmux, screen
<CrtxReavr> Not what I'm talking abut.
<Bashing-om> jirido_: Ya done better than I, All I found was to examine the '/etc/shadow' file . thanks for the sharing .
<jirido_> :)
<TJ-> Ulfalizer: usually, if you start gdb from the package's root directory, and use "--directory=$PWD" gdb should get the relative paths, but I've had issues in the past whereby it needed a "--directory=" ("-d ...") for each directory in the source tree
<jirido_> Bashing-om: Sweet that you were looking. Thanks
<Diplomat> ikonia: you mean this: cat /etc/iproute2/rt_tables ?
<ikonia> Diplomat: no
<Diplomat> lol
<Diplomat> okay I'll keep digging in google
<Ulfalizer> TJ-: hmm... i think i remember needing to do something like that earlier as well. the debug information itself seems to have paths like /build/buildd/ncurses-5.9+20140118/ncurses/base/lib_getch.c:643, so would need to rewrite it with some gdb options i guess.
<Ulfalizer> build server paths, obviously :P
<TJ-> Ulfalizer: Yeah... I suspect it works when you do a schroot build and keep the chroot :)
<analphabet> k1l: it says in that article that the processor needs to support 64bit... and I'm not sure if mine does that. It's a fairly old computer
<Ulfalizer> just discovered "apt-get source" at least. that takes care of one step. :)
<Diplomat> But the thing is, I had something in my config file that made it work perfectly before, but that server got reinstalled and I kinda lost that config..
<k1l> analphabet: that is what i said, too. so what is your cpu?
<analphabet> k1l: I don't know, that's one of my problems right now
<ioria> analphabet: start - right click on Computer
<Ulfalizer> would be nice if the sources were installed in the path the debugging info points to. then it would work automagically...
<ioria> analphabet: and properties
<analphabet> Pentium(R) Dual-Core T4300
<fazz> Diplomat: did you get my answer?
<Bashing-om> jirido_: I had never thought about it, and the possible existence of an unlocked root account got my interest .
<k1l> analphabet: that can go 64bit
<Diplomat> fazz: sorry man, I think I missed it
<ioria> analphabet: yep
<analphabet> o.O
<jirido_> Bashing-om: So you are saying you'r not sweet :) You macho pig!
<analphabet> why did they ship it with win32bit in the first place, then... amazing :)
<fazz> Diplomat: setup the IP for your main, and other IP's in your loopback, as long as same subnet.
<CMSloveDD> hey guys
<CMSloveDD> how can i manually enable an upstart service
<ioria> analphabet: no clue. any luck with the iso ?
<CMSloveDD> i mean where does upstart save the configuration which service gets started
<k1l> analphabet: we cant answer microsofts businessplans :)
<CMSloveDD> i mean manully, not with service enable
<CMSloveDD> /sbin/init is not runny
<analphabet> ioria: I'm downloading the 64bit image now, will take a while :)
<Ulfalizer> TJ-: 'set substitute-path /build/buildd /home/ulf' worked (i put the sources there) :)
<Diplomat> fazz: hmm.. and that should do the job ?
<ioria> analphabet: but the iso burning has nothing to do with the cpu
<fazz> Diplomat: as long as you don't mind all traffic going out through Main IP.
<analphabet> ioria: nope, should it?
<fazz> Diplomat:it is probably the easiest.
<ioria> analphabet: no ^_^
<Diplomat> fazz: hmm naw, that's not good.. I'd like it to go out from the IP where I connected. It's such a shame that I didn't make a backup of my config
<TJ-> Ulfalizer: yeah, that's the one. It's all documented in section 9.5 of the manual ("apt-get install gdb-doc", "info gdb")
<Diplomat> Looks like that's the only way: https://itechnology.wordpress.com/2008/05/26/setup-squid-proxy-server-to-use-multiple-outgoing-ip-addresses/
<jumbled> Can anyone give me a minute to talk about a systemd/upstart cross-dependency?  I need transmission to start after a mount in /etc/fstab.  Should I do that as an upstart job dependency override... or whatever the systemd way is?  I see scripts for both.
<lovetruth> I've got 2 Network cards on the ubuntu server, which acts as internet gateway/firewall
<ikonia> jumbled: ubuntu doesn't use systemd
<lovetruth> I wanted to access the inside LAN https server from somewhere outside on the internet
<lovetruth> ... but when I port forward 443 to some destination nat... something strange happens: I can't access any https when trying to from inside the LAN
<bazhang> jumbled, why not just set that in transmission, ie schedule as that has the capability
<ioria> opensuse does
<lovetruth> I've been using http://doxfer.webmin.com/Webmin/Linux_Firewall#Setting_up_port_forwarding
<lovetruth> what can I do?...
<jumbled> ikonia: it doesn't?  I've got stuff in /etc/systemd/system.  I guess it's just service files for things in case I'd want to switch?
<jumbled> bazhang, would I set that in transmission's upstart job? Or do you mean there's a settings.json option in Transmission I can use?
<bazhang> jumbled, transmission itself has settings for when to start/stop, ie when nets are less bandw friendly, for instance
<tuor> hi, I have a SD-Card, his size is 8GB. There was an ms-dos partition table on it but not finding it any more. Now I tryed to rescue data. The first step i did: (g)ddrescue (not dd_rescue). ddrescue printed this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10278279/ . It's telling me, that the SD-Card is only ~30MB. What can be the problem?
<jumbled> bazhang, I know about the speed settings and schedules. I want it to wait until a CIFS mount is finished mounting though. I don't think it has a setting like that.
<ralph4100> I'm having a tricky problem with wifi on a new box ... I am connected, but speed varies widely. It seems to work great immediately after I connect but then will slow and speed up over time. Using a usb wifi dongle and my laptop, on same connection, is not experiencing any of these issues
<ralph4100> I've tried to explore updating the realtek drivers for the usb wifi connector - but no luck so far
<ralph4100> any thoughts?
<tuor> I no. It was not recognised. I was trying to read from the wrong device. Forget my question for now, pleas. Sorry.
<OerHeks> ralph4100, sounds like wireless N, seen lots of issues with speed
<Nikesh> How do I change my user password, the one that I am asked for when I use 'sudo'?
<Nikesh> I don't want to enable root, just change my own password
<zerowaitstate> Nikesh: passwd
<Nikesh> zerowaitstate: :D thanks
<tuor> hmm, no it was the right one. But when i unplug it, the "/dev/sdi"-file is still there. "block special". When I plug it in, lsblk tells me that it's 30.6MB. So still on the same question, like befor. Sorry for confusing.
<fortuneHuntr> i'm trying to install updates and am getting two errors I cannot get passed.
<fortuneHuntr> the first is: Errors were encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.4+dfsp-0ubuntu18.3_amd64.deb
<Mackan90096> Hi.
<vifino> sup.
<Mackan90096> Where do I find recovery media?
<vifino> Mackan90096: What problem do you have?
<vifino> And please don't say it doesn't work.
<Mackan90096> It doesn't find any boot media.
<vifino> Who or what?
<vifino> Ubuntu doesn't boot anything.
<Mackan90096> ubuntu.
<simosx> Mackan90096, you try to boot off a CDROM or USB?
<Mackan90096> HDD
<simosx> Mackan90096, is that the first booting after installation of Ubuntu?
<Mackan90096> It is not.
 * vifino sighs
<simosx> Mackan90096, so, while Ubuntu was booting properly, now it does not boot when you start your computer? What message do you get on the screen?
<TJ-> Mackan90096: If no boot media is found, that is either a hardware failure, or firmware/BIOS change that is not trying the HDD as a boot device. What specific message/action do you see?
<Mackan90096> It booted properly, I was compiling some stuff
<vifino> simosx: Bios telling him there is no bootable media.
<fortuneHuntr> anyone know how to fix update error : trying to overwrite /etc/xdg/Trolltec.conf, which is different from other instances of package libqtcore4:amd64
<Mackan90096> The computer became unresponsive, I used power button to reboot as ctrl+alt+delete didn't work.
<vifino> Mackan90096: Your disk and partition is most likely corrupted.
<TJ-> Mackan90096: Have you started the problem PC from a Live ISO (on USB or DVD) - that will give you tools to identify the problem ?
<Mackan90096> Now it says "No Bootable Device" under a hdd with a search icon over it
<Mackan90096> I have not TJ-, How Do I Set Up That?
<TJ-> Mackan90096: If you have access to another PC, and a USB flash device or DVD writer, you can download the Ubuntu Desktop Live ISO, write it to the media, and try booting the problem PC from it
<Mackan90096> ah
<Bashing-om> fortuneHuntr: Show in context the error from -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <-  in pastebin, for our examination .
<Micek> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit DE:Unity Any suggestion for icons and themes?
<Mackan90096> I'll try that TJ-
<notdaniel> hey guys, how do i make my ubuntu server accessible to linux and mac machines on the network via its hostname? (without modifying their host files or running a dhcp server.) windows sees it fine, but not other linux/mac machines
<notdaniel> we have a file server that is accessible via hostname.local, though adding .local to my server in question doesn't find it either
<psayian> notdaniel: Is your dns configured correctly?
<fortuneHuntr> pastebin.com/RRYqwc1p
<vifino> Mackan90096: That error does not come from ubuntu. That's your bios telling you that there is no media that you can boot from. When you shut your computer down forcefully while it writes, the partition where ubuntu is installed may or may not can become corrupted.
<Bashing-om> fortuneHuntr: Look'n at your pastebin.com/RRYqwc1p .
<Mackan90096> vifino, Oh. okay
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: saucy is EOL
<notdaniel> psayian: on the server itself? havent touched dns. i was under the impression that some setting on the server will broadcast its name to the network without us having to run our own dns servers
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: you should upgrade to 14.04
<fortuneHuntr> that's what i'm trying to do
<Bashing-om> fortuneHuntr: _1 to k1l :: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates/main" .
<notdaniel> we have a synology diskstation file server that you just plug in and other machines can reach it via its hostname.local with no configuration changes necessary on the other machines or the network
<notdaniel> just not sure how to have this ubuntu server broadcast the same way. windows machines can access it via its hostname currently
<Micek> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit DE:Unity Any suggestion for icons and themes?
<psayian> notdaniel: what's the whole issue i just saw that you couldn't reach by hostname.local
<hollazzo> ubuntu is for h@ckz0rs
<vifino> Mackan90096: And the reason it became unresponsive is the reason you were compiling. It probably maxed out the CPU, ram and/or other resources, like your hard drive.
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: well no. you need a ubuntu update to 14.04.
<fortuneHuntr> Bashing-om, is the best practice to change my paths.  should the update/upgrade fix this?
<Mackan90096> vifino, Probably the cpu
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, how do i do that?
<notdaniel> psayian: yeah, i just want mac/linux machines on the network to be able to reach my ubuntu server via hostname or hostname.local. right now only windows machines can
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: no one will fix stuff on dead ubuntus
<vifino> Mackan90096: Most likely a combination of these.
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, reinstall?
<BlackMoney> Should I use XChat or HexChat
<TJ-> notdaniel: That sounds like SMB/NetBios (AKA Windows Networking). On Linux that is handled by 'samba'. Check out for starters "/etc/samba/smb.conf" and read "man 5 smb.conf"
<psayian> Are your windows machines joined on the domain?
<vifino> Mackan90096: For example compiling a new kernel is CPU, RAM and Disk intensive.
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: no need for reinstall. run the upgrade to 14.04
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, do that before updating?
<psayian> ona  domain?
<Malinux> my computer is stuck @ 800Mhz. even in live-usb-session
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: you are mixing things here.
<Malinux> this is a thinpad t420s
<psayian> notdaniel: Are your window machines on a domain?
<notdaniel> they're all just on WORKGROUP
<Bashing-om> fortuneHuntr: "best" practice is to do a clean fresh install of 14.04, one can release-upgrade from 13.04 on-line with a fair degree of certanity. But that is via EOL upgrade path .
<notdaniel> everything is pretty much default
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: you are mixing a regular update to a 13.10 to 14.04 upgrade. do-release-upgrade will get you to 14.04. just run that
<Mackan90096> TJ-, Where do I find the live image download?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l and Bashing-om , thanks! i'll give that a shot
<k1l> Bashing-om: no need for reinstall. he uses 13.10 and can upgrade
<TJ-> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Utopic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zerowaitstate> BlackMoney: real men use irssi
<k1l> BlackMoney: hexchat is the new xchat
<notdaniel> TJ-: yeah, i have samba set up for a file server. mac/linux machines can access it by IP, windows machines can access it by hostname. i want the mac/linux machines to also be able to access it by hostname
<Mackan90096> Is it the Kylin?
<hollazzo> is hexchat better?
<vifino> Mackan90096: Unless you live in China, no.
<Bashing-om> killer: :) 13.10 upgrade path still in place ? without having to go the EOL upgrade route ?
<k1l> hexchat is the new fork of xchat.
<hollazzo> oh, great
<albeit> VLC won't open files when double-clicking or right-click "Open with", yet launches fine via a console with "vlc ~/path/to/video.avi". How can I fix this?
<hollazzo> my first computer :-)
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: there's two ways; DNS and NetBT.
<Mackan90096> okay
<k1l> Bashing-om: yes.because the 14.04 repo is still up since its a lts
<albeit> (Alright tried a purge and re-install of vlc)
<TJ-> notdaniel: I think it depends on the nmb part of samba for naming using NetBios, but I stay away from that stuff. DNS or nothing :)
<albeit> *Already
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: btw, my opinion is that NetBT is horribly broken
<hollazzo> ok, I go now. Have a great day.
<psayian> notdaniel:  I was about to ask you if you have samba setup
<notdaniel> zerowaitstate: so i'd actually need to run the whole network through a dns server, or is there some way for just the server to broadcast itself via dns?
<psayian> notdaniel: I am pretty sure it's a DNS issue that isnt allowing it to resolve by hostname
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: NetBIOS/NetBT is the usual Windows broadcast way. It's a very old tech though, and Microsoft is letting it rot
<Mackan90096> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<psayian> notdaniel: You said you can access it by IP so its DNS or as TJ-  nmbd that you need to setup.
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: Mac uses mDNS if i recall
<Mackan90096> vifino ?
<k1l> Mackan90096: why 32bit?
<psayian> notdaniel: what you can do is you can edit /etc/hosts and add the ip and the hostname of the machine and it will resolve
<Mackan90096> Well
<Mackan90096> I need the 64-bit, but it's an intel..
<vifino> Mackan90096: What version of ubuntu did you install?
<notdaniel> psayian: yeah, we just have like 14 machines, heh. probably eventually should just grow up and run our own dns
<psayian> notdaniel: this will give you the ability of resolving the machines IP that you are trying to connect without DNS
<Mackan90096> 14.04.
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: when you say "whole network" how big are we talking?
<k1l> Mackan90096: the patent is from amd so its called amd64
<k1l> Mackan90096: intel uses the same
<streulma> for all day use I use this Macbook Air 2014, is there an option to switch over to Ubuntu? But then the Macbook will be hot I find...
<Mackan90096> Ah. okay k1l
<TJ-> notdaniel: Maybe you can configure 'avahi'
<notdaniel> zerowaitstate: 30 devices at any given time including phones, etc. ideally wouldn't have to edit hosts.conf on all of them or run our own dns
<psayian> notdaniel: If you don't want to setup DNS or nmbd just add the fileserver ip and host name in /etc/hosts it will be able to resolve then.
<k1l> Mackan90096: the only reason there are still 32bit isos are that there is old and slow hardware (like first atoms) that are only 32bit. most distros want to scratch 32bit for mainstream desktop usage.
<Micek> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit DE:Unity Any suggestion for icons and themes?
<streulma> Micek: Numix
<notdaniel> zerowaitstate: i was just confused because we have a purchased file server that we just plugged into the network and all machines, mac/linux/windows, can access it by its hostname without modifying our network or the other machines. so it's possible somehow
<vifino> Micek: Please don't repeat yourself, if someone knows the answer, the'll respond.
<k1l> Micek: its your choice. see imgur or reddit or other desktop posting sites to get a clue what you would like
<vifino> *they'll
<notdaniel> TJ-: yeah i saw that, but havent found any info on it from the last couple years, so i figured it was out of date or something else has taken over. but i'll check it out
<AegNuddel> Is there an icon that tells me if my laptop is charging or not?
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: they are running multiple discovery protocols, is why
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: Bonjour is typically used by Apple devices instead of NetBIOS
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: or Avahi
<notdaniel> zerowaitstate: yeah i figured i'd try bonjour/afp for the mac but what would other linux machines use to look it up by name?
<notdaniel> avahi?
<AegNuddel> Where are my brightness settings?
<caonicaldroid> how can I find out the directory of heimdall on ubuntu 14.04?
<caonicaldroid> I downloaded it from software center I just don't know where it is
<psayian> AegNuddel: System-config -> display i think
<zerowaitstate> notdaniel: yeah, that's the linux version of it i think
<psayian> or if you are using unity click display.
<AegNuddel> can't seem to find that
<Bashing-om> caonicaldroid: Maybe something like -> sudo find / -name heimdall-flash <- . Will take a bit to search the file system, patience .
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: dpkg -L heimdall-flash
<sieger> KILL ALL THE FUCKING NIGGERS AND JEWS
<sieger> SIEG HEIL HEIL HITLEr
<AegNuddel> o.o
<AegNuddel> ops?
<Guest29757> hiii
<ubuntu999> hi!
<caonicaldroid> ok so i found out where heimdall is (usr/bin) but i need to copy a .rar file to the same directory that heimdall is in but its not letting me what do i do
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: no i dont think you need to do that
<ikonia> you should not have a rar file in /usr/bin
<ikonia> caonicaldroid: what is your end goal/problem
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: i think you wildly mix howtos there.
<caonicaldroid> Im trying to fix my phone that wont boot
<caonicaldroid> or better yet where is the terminal located?
<ikonia> on the launcher
<ikonia> are you running ubuntu on a desktop connected to your phone - or on your actual phone ?
<caonicaldroid> I need the directory that terminal is located because the .rar has to be in the same directory for this to work
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: why you need to load a rar into there?
<ikonia> are you running ubuntu on a desktop connected to your phone - or on your actual phone ?
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: no, you can give fullpaths on linux. so it doesnt matter where the rar is
<ubuntu999> I'm quite adept with Android if you'd tell us what you're trying to do we could help
<k1l_> seems like heimdall even got a frontend
<caonicaldroid> im trying to flash cwm to it
<ikonia> are you running ubuntu on a desktop connected to your phone - or on your actual phone ?
<DammitJim> I don't know if this is a vmware thing or an ubuntu thing, but how do I see full screen on a Ubuntu VM in VMWare?
<DammitJim> Ubuntu Desktop here
<ikonia> caonicaldroid: are you running ubuntu on a desktop connected to your phone - or on your actual phone ?
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: so what is your issue with heimdall flash --some_parameters /path/to/recovery.img   ?
<caonicaldroid> on a laptop connected to my phone
<caonicaldroid> It said flash was successful but it got bricked and will only boot to download mode now
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: no need to put anything into folders where you are gonna ruin your system
<col7> Can I get some support for ClamTK?
<caonicaldroid> what do i do then
<caonicaldroid> Is there any way i can restore the phone with terminal from my pc
<ikonia> caonicaldroid: if the flash worked - take it to a phone shop
<ikonia> caonicaldroid: other than flash the phone with the correct OS image, what more can you do
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: we dont know what you did. you can ask the android phone community like xda-developers what is on with your phone
<ubuntu999> @canonicaldroid can you boot it into fastboot mode?
<ubuntu999> you know you can flash bootloader from there
<caonicaldroid> Whats fastboot mode
<ubuntu999> what phone do you have?
<caonicaldroid> samsung galaxy proclaim (SCH-S720C)
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: sorry to say but you seem to know that less about android phone roms, that you better ask the xda guys for guideance
<caonicaldroid> ive never needed to use fastboot is why i dont know about it im actually a dev of android roms
<caonicaldroid> ive never used this particular device either
<ubuntu999> Umm
<ubuntu999> Fastboot is what you flash with when you can't use ADB
<caonicaldroid> adb wont work because it cant detect the device
<caonicaldroid> so how do i use fastboot
<k1l_> that is android rom basics 101
<ubuntu999> You did try booting to recovery right?
<ubuntu999> Yeah pretty much :P
<ikonia> maybe take this to the #android channel
<ikonia> it's not really an ubuntu issue
<caonicaldroid> lol thats what bricked my phone bruh
<k1l_> caonicaldroid: i think you got a android-issue and not a ubuntu-issue here.
<ubuntu999> Not flashing, just booting to stock recovery
<ubuntu999> There's always a stock one
<schrodingus> Does anyone know how to do an https -S (listing virtual hosts) on Ubuntu?
<caonicaldroid> ubuntu go to #android with me please
<schrodingus> apache2 -S doesn't seem to give me what I want
<ikonia> schrodingus: apache2 is just the httpd binary renamed
<schrodingus> OK, but -S doesn't seem to work, it gives me all kinds of errors
<schrodingus> oh hmm
<moondoggy> Does anyone know if the v412_common module is available for download somewhere?
<ikonia> schrodingus: need to provide details if you want help
<schrodingus> APACHE_RUN_GROUP, APACHE_LOG_DIR, APACHE_RUN_DIR, APACHE_LOCK_DIR all seem to not be defined
<schrodingus> Those are the errors I'm getting
<schrodingus> sec
<schrodingus> working on pastebin
<eikon81g> I had a quick question about my machine's hardware in the system profiler..: A quick question if you don't mind.. I am running the t7200 @2.0ghz and in the system profiler it shows my processor with 2 entries (being both cores) at 1000.00mhz so the processor's cores each run at 1ghz to make the 2.0ghz?
<eikon81g> Or are both cores supposed to be running @ 2.0ghz?
<daftykins> eikon81g: no, likely those are intel speedstep speeds, the processor clocks itself down to save power
<schrodingus> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/4dhpctfD
<eikon81g> ok so would you recommend disabling speedstep in bios?
<daftykins> eikon81g: run this in a terminal: watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz'
<eikon81g> Dafty thanks a million..
<daftykins> eikon81g: no, this is how it's designed, i wouldn't touch it :) you should see the speeds change if you run my above command
<ikonia> schrodingus: why are you using sudo
<eikon81g> Ok I was just thanking you for your help I am still with ya
<eikon81g> ok thanks 1 sec
<schrodingus> Thought I had to to run the -S command
<zerowaitstate> eikon81g: there's no point in running 2.0 GHz if the processor is idle 95% of the time
<eikon81g> Ok I ran the command and I don't see any changes
<NGC3982> When did modern processors start using the down-clock?
<daftykins> eikon81g: you need to induce some load on the system
<eikon81g> the terminal displays cpu: MHz : 1000.00
<daftykins> eikon81g: one line or two?
<eikon81g> 2
<eikon81g> I understand now
<zerowaitstate> eikon81g: compiling a big program will put the processor under load
<eikon81g> So that command will give realtime load on the cpu cores?
<ikonia> schrodingus: it's complaining of an error in the config
<ikonia> schrodingus: fix that first
<schrodingus> I haven't touched that config, that's how it was installed from the package
<ikonia> schrodingus: looking at that error wold be a stating point
<schrodingus> I was about to reinstall the package
<zerowaitstate> eikon81g: no, that just shows clock frequency. load average is a better indicator of system load
<daftykins> eikon81g: it shows the clock speed if and when it changes :)
<schrodingus> ikonia: It looks like those constants are not being set somewhere, but I have no idea where they would be set
<yvear> hello, I'm accessing a remote server with 14.04 installed and 2 x 2 TB SATA drives with a soft raid . it looks like I have access to only 2 tb. is there a way to make it one big 4 tb hdd? here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10279335/
<ikonia> schrodingus: looking at that error wold be a stating point
<schrodingus> I have :P
<ikonia> and what does that error represent/what is causing it
<eikon81g> ok thanks to you both. I was just unsure if I was getting my machine's full potential and I was wondering if I should continue to leave speedstep enabled
<zerowaitstate> eikon81g: top, htop, and uptime all show load average
<zerowaitstate> eikon81g: nah, the proc is pretty good at keeping it at the right freq
<schrodingus> It says it can't find the mutex file, it's an invalid directory.. which also tells me that APACHE_LOCK_DIR is not being defined somewhere
<ikonia> schrodingus: no
<ikonia> schrodingus: it's complaining about an error in the config file
<zerowaitstate> eikon81g: leave it enabled
<compdoc> yvear, is raid set up as a mirror?
<detorr> having trouble with cinnamon on ubuntu 14.10
<eikon81g> thank you both very much
<eikon81g> I am still learning, I have a long way to go I'm afraid. LOL
<zerowaitstate> eikon81g: no problem. linux is an evolving thing; we are all canaries in the coal mine
<schrodingus> Yes, but if you read the error, it says "Invalid Mutex directory in argument file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}"
<eikon81g> I like the analogy very fitting
<ikonia> schrodingus: forget taht - read the config file error
<yvear> compdoc, I don't know I'm renting it
<schrodingus> Which means that APACHE_LOCK_DIR doesn't point to a valid file, or is not defined
<ikonia> schrodingus: forget that deal with the config file error
<schrodingus> Mutex file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR} default
<schrodingus> That's the line
<ikonia> schrodingus: so thats probably set in the init script
<schrodingus> I have no idea where those are on ubuntu
<ikonia> /etc/init.d
<schrodingus> Nothing matching APACHE_LOCK_DIR in /etc/init.d/apache2
<ikonia> walk the script through
<ikonia> find out what it includes
<ikonia> or look at the apache user, see what it's environment sets
<scottz> have installation problem. I have done a fresh install 14.04lts to an unformatted, unpartioned harddrive. Install went great but upon a reboot i get "ERROR: Noboot disk has been detected or the disk has failed"
<Slappy> EVERYBODYDOTHEFLOP
<Slappy> Ok
<Slappy> So
<jake9444> MY UBUNTU IS BROKEN
<compdoc> scottz, did you boot from a usb stick to install? how many hard drives are in the system>?
<jake9444> CAN SOMEONE HELP?
<ikonia> jake9444: don't talk in caps
<jake9444> updated this morning killed it
<ikonia> jake9444: just explain what you need with
<jake9444> sorry, caps lock was stuck on @ ikonia
<jake9444> k. my bar icons on top right are gone
<jake9444> and reboot goes straight in without login prompt
<schrodingus> Looks like it should be defined in /etc/apache2/envvars
<jake9444> then goes black
<travnewmatic> seeking maas node enlistment help
<scottz> compdoc: I booted from a DVD that I created from an image. 1 hard drive /dev/sda
<jake9444> then loads login screen after 3-4 mins
<schrodingus> vim envvars
<schrodingus> ack
<jake9444> anyone know what could cause this?
<compdoc> scottz, thats the best way to go. the image was downloaded from ubuntu's mirrors?
<schrodingus> So this means that the apache2 package is broken
<zerowaitstate> jake9444: CTRL-ALT-F1, log in under you normal user, then check available hard drive space with df -h.  Just curious
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | scottz
<ubottu> scottz: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<jake9444> oh, and mouse is missing, only touchscreen works
<yvear> compdoc, yes it's mirrored
<jake9444> @ zerowaitstate i have 11% use.
<scottz> compdoc: yes it was. any ideas how to get it to boot after install?
<compdoc> yvear, then 2G is all you can hope for
<zerowaitstate> what does your /var/log/syslog say?
<scottz> how can i run the script if I cant get the machine to boot?
<jake9444> /dev/sda3 (/) is 764G avail, /dev/sda2 is 8.5gb avail (/boot)
<Jordan_U> scottz: Boot from the Ubuntu LiveUSB in "Try" mode.
<compdoc> scottz, I install the Server version, and it always asks near the end of the install if its ok to write the boot/grub to the drive. Dont know why it would fail to do so
<compdoc> scottz, is it dual boot?
<jake9444> eb 17 16:15:10 jake-laptop gnome-session[1506]: Gtk-CRITICAL: gtk_icon_info_load_icon: assertion 'icon_info != NULL' failed
<jake9444> Feb 17 16:15:10 jake-laptop gnome-session[1506]: Gtk-CRITICAL: gtk_icon_info_free: assertion 'icon_info != NULL' failed
<jake9444> Feb 17 16:15:10 jake-laptop colord: device removed: xrandr-AU Optronics
<jake9444> Feb 17 16:15:10 jake-laptop colord: Profile removed: icc-af900ed25686ee7ece35765198d27566
<jake9444> Feb 17 16:15:10 jake-laptop colord: Profile removed: icc-695a070f2357bc7932ba388eb2098686
<jake9444> Feb 17 16:15:10 jake-laptop colord: Profile removed: icc-9a78079d32eeaebc0db771920a8e5e87
<zerowaitstate> jake9444: dude, use pastebin
<schrodingus> ikonia: I've purged the package and reinstalled.  -S still gives me the error I pastebinned
<scottz> compdoc: nope just gonna be a linux box
<cbk486> haha
<schrodingus> It's like whatever is supposed to call envvars as a conf file isn't doing so
<compdoc> scottz, is the bios set for legacy ot uefi boot?
<compdoc> legacy or uefi storage
<scottz> compdoc: legacy is greyed out
<scottz> booting now from dvd
<compdoc> scottz, I always use legacy. There might be steps you have to take to go uefi
<yvear> compdoc, from the custom install form on my provider's manager there is a checkbox "Do you want to install it solely on one disk? *By installing your system solely on 1 disk, you will lose all your data in the event of hard disk problems."
<compdoc> scottz, in the bios boot area, the drive appears as an option to boot from?
<yvear> compdoc, would that do it?
<compdoc> yvear, drive mirrors tend to be a good idea
<compdoc> maybe
<ubuntu999> guys does anyone here know anything about configuring email access? vimbadmin and such
<zerowaitstate> compdoc: from the you-only-live-once department
<Siente> Hello guys, how to give myself permissions to /var/www/html ?
<zerowaitstate> Siente: addgroup <myuser> www-data
<zerowaitstate> Siente: sudo addgroup <myuser> www-data
<zerowaitstate> oops
<travnewmatic> still seeking maas help if anyone has a sec
<Siente> zerowaitstate, and then chown www-data -R /var/www/html or ?
<scottz> compdoc: i just got booted into the dvd. let me run the scripts first then i will reboot
<scottz> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> scottz: Please also run "sudo apt-get install efibootmgr" then pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<scottz> compdoc: paste.ubuntu.com/10279747
<schrodingus> ikonia: You should have read my pastebin more carefully
<schrodingus> The problem was that I was using the binary directly instead of apachectl
<schrodingus> Which you would have seen, had you read the pastebin
<compdoc> scottz, I think that vfat partition has to do with uefi
<scottz> compdoc: paste.ubuntu.com/10279764
<scottz> jordan_u: paste.ubuntu.com/10279764
<k_89> my laptop doesn
<compdoc> scottz, after you install, you might need to enter the bios and select the efi boot volume. that stuff changes after install
<k_89> my laptop doesn't mount my phone on fastboot more
<k_89> mode*
<texla>  paste.ubuntu.com/10279764
<k_89> does anyone know why ?
<xbustershin> does it have to be 3 logical or it can be the 3 primary in partion for ubuntu/win 8.1 dual boot?
<xbustershin> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html logical
<xbustershin> http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/ primary
<Bashing-om> xbustershin: Win8 = UEFI = GPT partitioning, GPT does not have extended/logical partitions.
<xbustershin> thanks
<scottz> same problem with legacy mode
<Bray90820> What's a good backup system that copies just the files over I tried daja-dupe but it uses a proprietary format
<Jordan_U> scottz: Don't try to use legacy mode. It's interesting that Ubuntu is one of the boot options, but it's the last that the firmware is configured to try. Still, with no other OSs it should work.
<Jordan_U> scottz: Are you booted into the Ubuntu LiveDVD currently?
<scottz> Jordan_U: booting as we speek
<Jordan_U> scottz: Make sure you're booting in UEFI mode rather than legacy, or we won't be able to use efibootmgr.
<Pinkamena_D> sometimes I have to stop a process with fuser -k or simply list with something like sudo fuser 80/tcp . Recently this has been freezing the terminal for many minutes. How can I find out why?
<scottz> Jordan_U: well I am booted but do not remember which way what would you like me to try and we will see.
<Jordan_U> scottz: Run "sudo efibootmgr" and pastebin the output again.
<Jordan_U> scottz: ... though you'll probably need to run "sudo apt-get install efibootmgr" first :)
<scottz> Jordan_U: pastebin.ubuntu.com/10279977
<Jordan_U> scottz: Great, you're booted via UEFI. Please run "sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0000,0002,0001,0008,0009,0005,0006,000A" to make Ubuntu first in the boot order.
<scottz> Jordan_U: OK done, reboot?
<nymqr> Does anyone here know the name of the graphical frontend Ubuntu uses for NetworkManager?
<Jordan_U> scottz: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" one more time first.
<svip> How does the recovery feature work?
<svip> I try to enable networking, but it appears to be stalling.
<svip> After it has mounted network filesystems.
<Gegenrung> nm-applet nymqr
<Jordan_U> nymqr: nm-applet is the applet, nm-connection-editor is for configuring network manager.
<nymqr> Thank you, Gegenrung
<scottz> Jordan_U: pastebin.ubuntu.com/10280028
<Gegenrung> yw but Jordan_U went a bit more in depth
<Siente> how to install php on ubuntu? using the apache2?
<Siente> sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<annabel_> Siente: i strongly recommend using nginx
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, rsync
<Bray90820> Thanks I'll have a look at that
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, straight file copy. no zip, tar, rar, etc. works great
<scottz> Jordan_U: pastebin.ubuntu.com/10280028
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: can it work incrementally
<len_> I'm running nginx on 14.04.  Everything is working, except the nginx does not seem to be using gzip when the client is sets it's header to accept gzip.    nginx conf file has  "gzip on" set.  Is there something more I need to do?  gzip module is included by default, right?
<Jordan_U> scottz: Looks good. Try rebooting.
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, no, it compares file to file. only sends what's different
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, or new
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, look into grsync
<svip> I am having a strange issue with Xubuntu 12.04 on my old laptop.
<svip> After it has loaded, it stalls with strange graphical errors.
<svip> With strange blue dots around the Xubuntu logo.
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: what I actually wanted was every day it would copy the newer file to my backup folder and remove the old one
<svip> It then heats up the CPU until it finally cuts out.
<Jordan_U> svip: Has it been doing this since you installed or is this a new problem?
<ubuntu999> Remember the "Android Dev" anyone? Who couldnt flash a rom?
<svip> Jordan_U: New problem.
<svip> It has been working fine for a year.
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, it does that. i use it every day to back up /home to 2 usb drives
<ubuntu999> Anyone maybe?
<Jordan_U> svip: Did anything change recently that you can think of?
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: would I have to remove every file and recopy or would it keep the files if there the same
<svip> Jordan_U: Not that I can think up, besides installing the software updates.
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, it can delete on destination what's not in the source. if you want
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: Oh also if the fie is not in the destination file it want it to be removed
<svip> Jordan_U: I did notice that on the last time it ran fine, there was a graphical hiccup at one point, but since it returned normal almost immediately, I ignored it.
<ubuntu999> Well anyhow the guy that claimed to be a software developer did a rm -r * on his root. GG
<ubuntu999> WP
<svip> Jordan_U: I just thought the graphics cable was loose again.
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: I wanted it to keep the fies if there the same insted of recopying it
<ObrienDave> yes
<Bray90820> I'll just try it out
<svip> Jordan_U: But that wouldn't explain this behaviour I think.
<svip> Apparently, it runs a non-PEA CPU, so I don't think I can install 14.04 on it.
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, rsync will only copy if changed or newer or new
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: Thanks
<ObrienDave> grsync
<Jordan_U> svip: How did you determine that it runs a non-pae CPU?
<ubuntu999> No one is gonna laugh with me?
<ubuntu999> <sadface>
<svip> Jordan_U: Well, the kernel it boots is appended generic-pea
<ObrienDave> !ot | ubuntu999
<ubottu> ubuntu999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gurric> hello everyone, there is a wifi network I want my pc never to connect, how can I do that?
<Jordan_U> svip: That implies that it *must* have PAE support, since you're explicitly using a PAE kernel.
<ubuntu999> Aight aight
<svip> Odd.
<svip> So maybe it NEEDS Pea to operate?
<Jordan_U> svip: Think of "generic-pae" as  "generic dash pae" rather than "generic minus pae".
<svip> Is that what forcepea is for?
<svip> Is it safe to install 14.04 on it then?
<Jordan_U> svip: No, not that either :) PAE is just nice to have if you have more than 4 GiB of RAM on a 32 bit processor.
<Siente> Hello guys, I have the following error in my phpmyadmin  The mcrypt extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. how to fix it?
<annabel_> What is PAE ?
<Jordan_U> svip: If you can boot the installer (which I expect you can) then installing is perfectly safe, at least as far as CPU features are concerned.
<svip> Jordan_U: I will do that tomorrow.
<svip> Fortunately, my /home is on a separate partition.
<xavi_> hello
<Jordan_U> scottz: Have you tried rebooting yet? If so, what happened?
<yvear> compdoc, are you there?
<Exagone313> hello, I installed psad to block port scans, but it does not work. I tried nmap -sT <host> and it shows the opened ports. what can I do to enable it? thanks for your help.
<Exagone313> also, iptables block all ports except these opened ports
<Exagone313> i don't know how psad work
<redchicken> Hello
<redchicken> After using sudo to create a postgres database -> sudo -u postgres createdb postgres
<redchicken> could not change directory to "/root" permission denied
<bunt> hi
<redchicken> What do
<redchicken> I know I shouldn't be using the root user like that but why doesn't it gracefully return control to root
<bunt> how do i see a list of chatrooms available?
<k1l_> !alis | bunt
<ubottu> bunt: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jayesh92> I'm running into problem due to dependencies
<jayesh92> I have installed all packages corresponding to libsystemd* from apt-get
<jayesh92> Still, package says libsystemd-login (libsystemd-login.pc, required=210, installed=204)
<jayesh92> OS says latest version, but packages says update your version
<jayesh92> any help ?
<Emanuel_> I'm having a problem printing to a printer on a Ubuntu system over the network. I have 2 laptops one can print one can't. They both run Windows and I'm not getting any error messages
<jayesh92_> Running
<jayesh92_> 14.04
<Jordan_U> Emanuel_: Do both Windows laptops have the same version of the printer driver installed?
<Emanuel_> Jordan_U I believe they do.
<Emanuel_> Jordan_U: I think you helped me with the laptop power issue
<Jordan_U> Emanuel_: Indeed. How has the pm script been working for you?
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone know why I would be receiving a load of GPG Errors when performing "apt-get update" today?
<Emanuel_> Jordan_U: It's working great. Right now I pulled the USB cable and am trying to connect it direcly to the laptop that won't print
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, broken lists ?
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, All of a sudden?
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, I tried using y-ppa-manager to fix missing gpg keys (no idea why they would be missing today) however that has failed
<Paddy_NI> this nonsense really grinds my gears
<jkli> hi guys
<ObrienDave> Paddy_NI, could be a mirror error, try a different mirror
<Paddy_NI> ObrienDave, Good point
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, seen that before, maybe 1 bit tumbled, remove the broken lists, gpg keys are oke, and reload. >> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jkli> im trying to make a ubuntu script work on centos, what do you guys get when you do: echo $XAUTHORITY ?
<jkli> i get an empty string
<OerHeks> * if an other mirror gives the sameoutpu
<OerHeks> t
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, Thanks :-)
<jkli> I just want to know what this variable contains, so that i can replicate it on centos
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<Bashing-om> jkli:  echo $XAUTHORITY >> /home/sysop/.Xauthority .
<jkli> so it simply links to the .Xauth file
<jkli> i got one for one user, but the other user has no xauth file, how are those initiated / created?
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, I did both and still gpg errors
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, As much as I love Ubuntu.. I really hate it sometimes..
<Paddy_NI> It's sort of like a cat
<ObrienDave> O.o
<ObrienDave> o.O
<Paddy_NI> I love cats.. but they are assholes
<HowdyHowdy> hi, i have a bit of a disaster on my hands... im doing ll in a certain folder, and by whatever magical voodoo, Ubuntu decided to turn every single one of my files into an executable
<HowdyHowdy> recursively
<Emanuel_> Jordan_U: sorry about this but my gf needs her computer now
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, odd, can you paste the output of update?
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, Sure thing
<HowdyHowdy> i can't just blanket undo thsi since some files have to be executables
<HowdyHowdy> i have NO idea how this happened
<jkli> Bashing-om, what do you get when you "echo XAUTHORITY" ?
<stormpython> question, I have started up an ubuntu server and looking to connect it using the wireless card and can't get it to connect to the router
<ObrienDave> jkli, /home/david/.Xauthority
<stormpython> would anyone know of how to do this or have a resource they can point me to
<ObrienDave> try #ubuntu-server
<jkli> so $XAUTHORITY and XAUTHORITY link to the same ressource i guess?
<OerHeks> HowdyHowdy, did you perform "chmod +x -R /" or "chmod +x -R *" ??
<stormpython> I've tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/270901/ubuntu-server-12-04-2-wireless-connections
<HowdyHowdy> DerHeks: no, never could I do that
<Jordan_U> jkli: This is no longer an Ubuntu support question. Please move discussion to more appropriate channels like ##linux.
<HowdyHowdy> i haven't changed any permissions anywhere at any time
<giuseppe_82> hi everybody. I'm running lubuntu 14.10. By default I have lxsession as session manager (working as a desktop environment), openbox as window manager (the only one used and installed) and lightdm as display manager. I have a veryyy old Pc desktop, what would you suggest to have best performance? Thanks in advance.
<HowdyHowdy> never could or would i do that
<jkli> Jordan_U it is, because this is ubuntu specific
<Bashing-om> jkli: Just an 'echo' of " XAUTHORITY " as direrected to bash . Bash doing as told .
<OerHeks> HowdyHowdy, strange mistery.
<OerHeks> Backup your data and reinstall i guess
<k1l_> HowdyHowdy: ubuntu doesnt do this to fool you. so either you ran a comand that did that or there is something  like hardware failure
<HowdyHowdy> im looking at my bash history... no chmod command has been ran in ages
<IcemanV9> jkli: echo XAUTHORITY >> XAUTHORITY
<jkli> kk lol
<HowdyHowdy> im running a VM of ubuntu, so if tere was a hard drive failure, woudln't the host system go as well?
<jkli> my head was wrapped up
<IcemanV9> it does nothing except echo the word
<jkli> yeah, so i get the script now
<jkli> those guys at ##linux couldnt figure it out
<Jordan_U> jkli: No, it is not an Ubuntu specific question at all.
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, here you go http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CsRjAWav
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, changing mirror gives the same output?
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, Exactly
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, I tried two different UK mirrors and one Irish
<Paddy_NI> Reverted back to the UK for speed
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, I think I might leave it until tomorrow to solve
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, It's getting a little late here, thank you for your help :-)
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, oke, don't worry, see you tomorrow maybe.
<Paddy_NI>  Cool :-)
<xcyclist_> Say, I am coming here from the postgresql room with this question:  I am not getting phppgadmin to work correctly on a basic apt-get install on 14.04.1.  Anybody have a listed fix for this?
<xcyclist_> curl http://localhost/phppgadmin yields a 404 page.
<craigbass76> I ran dd if=sda of=somefile.  I can now fdisk somefile, but not sure how to mount one of the partitions in it.
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: Try: -> sudo mkdir /mnt/look , sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/look <- where 'X' is (a,b,c ect as in sda ) and 'Y' is the partition number (as in sdc3) .
<LiberalDouche> sup dicks
<LiberalDouche> wtf dude
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, the file is called scsi-backup.  So when I fdisk scsi-back and hit p to see what's there for partitions, I see scsi-backup1   *        2048  1129267199   564632576   83  Linux.  This is the partition I want to mount.  But mount -t ext4 scsi-backup1 gives me a "special device scsi-backup1 does not exist"
<LiberalDouche> don't make me h@x0r you with my l33t sk1llz
<k1l_> LiberalDouche: go and troll somewhere else
<LiberalDouche> why?
<userme> hello. on linux can u configure netgear routers just like windows
<craigbass76> userme, if there's a regular web interface that doesn't require Internet Explorer, you should be all set
<k1l_> userme: dont they do this with a webgui?
<LiberalDouche> i have 6 TB of furry porn on my Windows ME machine. How do I move it to my new linux box?
<userme> what u lost me mate
<userme> if i downloaded a new firmware could i update i with linux
<k1l_> userme: does the router have a webgui? then it doesnt matter what OS your run on your pc
<userme> yeah a ip page of router
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: To mount a 'partition' (file system) you have to have a point to attach that "file system"; partitions have names as in sdc5 - where sdc is that 3rd hard drive, and '5' 1s the 5th partition. In order to access a file, one has to first mount the file system .
<userme> it downloads a img file for firmware off the site but need un zipping first
<grisha> hello! help me please install itunes on ubuntu 14.04, tried several itunes exe files through play on linux no luck
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, I've got sdb mounted up right now, and it contains the file that got created with the dd command.  What I'm trying to do now is get that file readable enough to pull some data off.
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, I believe I have to mount that file somehow.
<OerHeks> grisha, check the wineHQ database, i guess it is not going to work, iirc
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grisha> thanks
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: One does not mount a file (there are menas to mount an .iso file), one mounts the partition that contains the file, Then one can access the file on that partition. -> sudo fdisk -lu <- does it show the partition that you dd'd ?
<craigbass76> No.  It shows sdb1, which is the partition that contains the file I dd-ed to.
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, ^^
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: -> sudo mkdir /mnt/look , sudo mount /dev/sdb1 . ls -al /mnt/look <- ; do you see your file, and/or the directory that contains the target file ?
<craigbass76> mount shows --> /dev/sdb1 on /home/me/borked type ext4 (rw) -- I mounted up sbd1 in a "borked" directory.
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, ^^ Inside that I see a file called scsi-backup; this is where dd wrote to, so this is a 550G file of a whole (all three partitions) disk.
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: What now returns -> ls -al /mnt/look/scsi-backup <- ?
<Gnut> exit
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 586774740992 Feb 16 22:41 scsi-backup
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: Well ! It is a file. I did expect 'dd' to re-create the original file structure. In this case I just do not know .
#ubuntu 2015-02-18
<EdwardL> Hello. Having troubles with my Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop. On a reboot I by mistake logged in as a guest, which brought me to the, I'm guessing, Unity session. I usually log in with Gnome Flashback (Compiz). When the Unity tried to load all the graphics were garbled and it logged out on its own. When I logged back into my Compiz everything ended up being extra slow. Tried several reboots and a full fsck, but each time I log in, it slows to a halt.
<Emanuel_> Jordan_U: I am back now. If you have time to try to help me
<larsfredrik> hej
<larsfredrik> om jag ska kontakta supporten, det finns två alternativ. klagomål och teknisk support.
<larsfredrik> ärendet gäller en trasig mini usb kontakt på en surfplatta.
<larsfredrik> vilket alternativ ska ja välja?
<larsfredrik> hej Gegenrung  Pilate och GusBricker
<Pici> !nl | larsfredrik
<ubottu> larsfredrik: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<k1l_> !fi | larsfredrik
<ubottu> larsfredrik: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<larsfredrik> oh, sorry. wrong channel :)
<Pici> er
<k1l_> oh well, that was swedish :)
<EdwardL> Huh, my problem solved itself. Everything is running smoothly now... Well, with the exception of kdenlive running out of memory every other render...
<Marcello-MiX> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Emanuel_> Jordan_U: Now both laptops are working to print
<tharkun> Good $date How can I check if a program is currently in Ubuntu?
<k1l_> tharkun: apt-cache search  or try the search on packages.ubuntu.com
<tharkun> There is this Amazon icon on the regular menu, what package provides it?
<tharkun> Why is there a program that is trying to locate me? with ubuntu-geoip-p ?
<Coldfusionstorm> hi
<Coldfusionstorm> So, im running Ubuntu with a KDE desk
<Coldfusionstorm> however, my Web speed performance is dropping in and out
<Coldfusionstorm> webpages are loading instantly and steam downloads @800KB/s
<Coldfusionstorm> Then, Everything drops
<Coldfusionstorm> and slowly grinds to a halt
<Coldfusionstorm> ive searched google, and did not find anything
<Coldfusionstorm> Does anybody have a idea what could cause this
<Coldfusionstorm> so far im down to guessing it's the driver
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: Could be a network isue an isp isue or your wifi might just be crappy. Specially with comercial grade wifi routers. ISP's are known to have them isue a very small time when doing dhcp connections leading to such type of problems
<Coldfusionstorm> wired connection
<Coldfusionstorm> Windows Worked all day and all night
<tharkun> Still, dhcp is recicled every minutes.
<marcuspbaird> windows does that
<marcuspbaird> ubuntu 14.10 is working for me though
<Coldfusionstorm> So, what do you suggest il do Tharkun
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: mtr -r ip_here to your trusted server and see what it is breaking out.
<Coldfusionstorm> im a novice in linux, trusted server as in secure or as in reliable?
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: I'm new to ubuntu just been on it for about 00:43:49 but it is a regular linux flavour.
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: As in reliable :)
<Coldfusionstorm> i did bot a ping and the command you just sent
<Coldfusionstorm> the ping had a 34% packet loss
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/BnRmnj6q
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: There you go.
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/f6NginRH
<Coldfusionstorm> you sound like it's fixed
<Coldfusionstorm> however
<Coldfusionstorm> imagine
<Coldfusionstorm> i now restart
<Coldfusionstorm> and boot to windows
<Coldfusionstorm> and everything works
<Coldfusionstorm> updating apps
<Coldfusionstorm> browsing webpages
<Coldfusionstorm> listening to web music
<bekks> And pressing enter every few words.
<Coldfusionstorm> yes, Sorry, it is a bad habbit of mine, il try to reduce it.
<AnonimoGermany> Hi I'm new here could direct me to which linux distribution to use in a computer processor 1.8 Ghz Memory 2 Gb?
<tharkun> AnonimoGermany: Purpose dictates the distro, rarely hw does.
<EriC^^> lubuntu would be good
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: What stat does the ping on windows show?
<k1l_> AnonimoGermany: ubuntu should work but you could look at xubuntu or the very lightweight Lubuntu
<AnonimoGermany>  	 Thank you EriC
<EriC^^> no problem
<Coldfusionstorm> 2 sec
<AnonimoGermany> Thank you all for the help I will download
<itfound> how can i get a list of what my os said before it loaded
<Prezident> dmesg is good
<Prezident> or kernel log
<tharkun> How complicated is to make out of ubuntu a headless server?
<Prezident> headless server, what do you mean?
<EriC^^> no monitor
<k1l_> !text | tharkun
<ubottu> tharkun: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Prezident> tharkun: very easy.
<Coldfusionstorm> Tharkun
<Coldfusionstorm> The windows machine on to the same host
<Coldfusionstorm> shows 0% loss
<AnonimoGermany> I am aware of a bug in adobe flash that could be invaded and truth? is there any other apricativo to replace?
<tharkun> k1l_: Thanks :)
<Coldfusionstorm> i still have 45% loss on my Nix machine
<Prezident> AnonimoGermany: for firefox?
<Coldfusionstorm>  *Ubuntu
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: your nic controller might not be the right one.
<AnonimoGermany> yes firefox
<Prezident> I wouldnt touch adobe-flash, i recommend to use chromium-browser instead.
<Prezident> ts hard to replace adobe-flash for firefox.
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<Coldfusionstorm> well, how do i change it to the correct one?
<Prezident> I do not understand the question. To the correct one?
<Prezident> Version or what?
<AnonimoGermany> thank you Prezident
<Coldfusionstorm> Change to correct NIC Controller
<tharkun> Coldfusionstorm: Sorry I've got to enter a meeting now but you might wait for someone to guide you. You will need some information provided by lspci -nn
<Coldfusionstorm> Alright, well Thanks Tharkun
<Prezident> You welcome AnonimoGermany, if you can skip adobe-flash do it, much security issues.
<AnonimoGermany> I really like firefox is what kills it the adobe flash
<Prezident> I understand, yes the browser is great. Sadly i dont know a work around for flash.
<Coldfusionstorm> sigh
<Prezident> Coldfusionstorm: have you loaded a proper module?
<Coldfusionstorm>  module?
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/T9rYckz1
<Prezident> Driver
<Coldfusionstorm> i did nothing, it just loaded up
<Coldfusionstorm> i guess Ubuntu picked one for me
<AnonimoGermany>  	 to coming out thanks for the response
<Coldfusionstorm> Tharkun said i might need that link
<Coldfusionstorm> well, the command i ran
<Coldfusionstorm> the last command
<Coldfusionstorm> This is what i ran
<Coldfusionstorm> lspci -nn
<Coldfusionstorm> Prezident, How do i load the correct modile?
<Coldfusionstorm> *module
<Prezident> Wait, gonna check your pastebin.
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<Prezident> Instead that command he said..
<Prezident> do lspci -k
<Prezident> Wich module is loaded under your nic-card?
<Prezident> r8961?
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/tDQNAEHR
<Coldfusionstorm> let me find it
<Coldfusionstorm> im not sure
<Coldfusionstorm> can't seem to find that number
<Coldfusionstorm> kernel driver in use: alx
<liszante> Hello! I'm new to ubuntu (and linux) and am trying to connect to the Internet on my new linux-only desktop. Chatting from my chromebook atm. Here's my info: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10281200/
<liszante> I would greatly appreciate any help you can give! Thanks!
<Coldfusionstorm> Oh
<Coldfusionstorm> When searching for my NIC
<Coldfusionstorm> i get alot of hits
<Prezident> Sorry im slow, playing the last of us.. Alright Coldfusionstorm
<Coldfusionstorm> No problem :)
<Prezident> pastebin 'sudo ethtool eth0' if its your device name under ifconfig
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/EZ0JmSu6
<Coldfusionstorm> eth0 is my card
<Prezident> btw, do you got same problem when you connecting from wifi?
<Prezident> or its from wire connection only?
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't have access to Wifi
<Prezident> ok
<Coldfusionstorm> this is wire
<Prezident> yeah thought you had since you got wlan on computer, let me see
<Coldfusionstorm> Yeah i also usually do have acess to i, just not now :/
<Prezident> When you saying it goes down to halt, you loosing connection
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't know if the NIC actually dicconnects
<Prezident> Alright, lets begin there then.
<Coldfusionstorm> but steam complete drops to 0 Bytes
<Prezident> open terminal, and ping www.google.com
<Prezident> and see if it stop when your connections going to 'halt'
<Coldfusionstorm> so
<Coldfusionstorm> should i look for if terminal output pauses?
<Prezident> yes
<Coldfusionstorm> or if the ping tool drops a line
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<Prezident> or stops
<Prezident> Then you know if you loosing your connection
<Prezident> And if it does, you has to change your driver(module)
<Coldfusionstorm> hmmm
<Coldfusionstorm> the packet loss dissapeared
<Coldfusionstorm> after i stopped download from steam
<Coldfusionstorm> perhaps its a QoS issue
<reaper> who wants to start a fire
<Prezident> Coldfusionstorm: try sudo rmmod alx && sudo modprobe r8169 please.
<Prezident> Thath unload alx driver aslong its a module and loads another driver.
<Coldfusionstorm> def had a pause there
<Prezident> Ok, try this then ^
<Prezident> Else it might be a powersaving problem i belive. Im unsure here, its worth to try
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<Coldfusionstorm> i think it starts just as soon as i begin downloading in steam
<Coldfusionstorm> il the the unloading
<Coldfusionstorm> *il try
<userme> hello. why cant i connect with ethernet on linux
<userme> when its plugged in red cross
<Prezident> Hello.
<Bobby_Budnick> hello all.  i am having trouble booting the kubuntu vivid alpha 2 live cd.  i am only able to see the grub command prompt.  the grub configfile seems to be missing and all other files except for the ones in the efi folder on one partition.  what could be wrong?
<Prezident> userme: red cross? You cant connect to internet cause?
<Prezident> Seems i got alot problems today to understand all questions from begin :D
<userme> if u plug ethernet cable in linux red cross on the eternet symbol
<blackangelpr> any one else got this error while trying to launch vmware http://postimg.org/image/s5o2nklnz/
<liszante> From what I've found online, a lot of people are struggling with wifi.
<Bobby_Budnick> related to my first question:  are live cds supposed to have a grub configfile or is that information somehow embedded into the bootx64.efi file?
<Prezident> Aha, i dont know gui at all, but userme if you opening a terminal, what ifconfig gives for a reply when the ethernet cable is plugged in?
<userme> well woudnt believe it just plugged it in worked
<Coldfusionstorml> alright
<Prezident> liszante: yes, if you got broadcom card, mostly it helps with blacklist the bcma b43 and ssb module and modprobe wl
<Prezident> you get wl by broadcom-sta package
<userme> ive just seen need a mac for wifi or ethernet
<Coldfusionstorml> Prezident: , that just lost me my internet connect on my Nix Bpx
<Prezident> Coldfusionstorml: ok, just reload your old driver with sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe alx
<liszante> I don't think I have a broadcom card? I did a ctrl+f search through the pastebin output I linked (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10281200/) and didn't see it.
<Prezident> Then i would guess you has to check your power hibernate for your nic card, might be the problem if you loosing connection
<liszante> Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)
<liszante>  Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 and other motherboards [1043:8432]
<liszante>  Kernel driver in use: r8169
<userme> people may know in here can only ask why is my snr dropping low
<Prezident> Thats your ethernet driver liszante
<liszante> Sorry.
<Prezident> Whats the problem anyway liszante, you cant connect to wifi?
<liszante> My wifi connection initially showed as very weak. Then it dropped. Now it usually doesn't show my network. When it does, the signal strength is not enough to connect.
<liszante> Or it drops immediately.
<egafni> Is it possible to make users sudo in order to access group permissions?
<liszante> I'm on my chromebook in the same room as my desktop and it has full signal strength.
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<Coldfusionstorm> im back on my main
<Bobby_Budnick> can someone link to a design documentation for the format, partitions, file structure, etc. currently contained within the live cd's?  i am having a problem understanding where to even begin troubleshooting
<liszante> Right now I'm connected to my network, but have no internet.
<userme> change wi fi channel liz
<Coldfusionstorm> --- www.google.com ping statistics ---
<Coldfusionstorm> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 6000ms
<Coldfusionstorm> that is some bad packet loss
<Coldfusionstorm> any idea what is going on Prezident ?
<NoobSaibot> how do you get nginx to auto-start? I tried 'sudo update-rc.d nginx defaults' but it returns 'update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nginx: file does not exist'
<liszante> Changing the wifi channel involves going into the router or something, right? I don't have access to that. I share with a roommate whose connection is fine.
<Coldfusionstorm> that's like saying that it's okay for your roomate to drive partly in the wrong lane because he would be okay in a crash
<liszante> Besides, every other device connected to this network is fine. Just the new computer isn't.
<liszante> I'll ask.
<Prezident> liszante: try use wpa_supplicant liszante
<Prezident> For setup your wifi settings.
<Prezident> Coldfusionstorm: i dont know, if its goes down after a while i would bet its going down in powersave.
<liszante> Thanks. There's only 2 networks on channel 11 it looks like, but okay.
<Coldfusionstorm> well, that would make a lot of sense since this is a laptop
<Coldfusionstorm> but im on AC now
<Coldfusionstorm> well
<Coldfusionstorm> it does not die completely
<Coldfusionstorm> i can still do some browsing
<Coldfusionstorm> it does not time out
<Coldfusionstorm> completely
<Coldfusionstorm> but a webpage will try and load and load
<Coldfusionstorm> but still get "alive packets"
<yvear> I have 2 ubuntu servers that I access frequently through ssh/sftp to my local machine. now how do I transfer files between each other directly?
<Coldfusionstorm> well, Prezident thanks for the help
<Coldfusionstorm> il call it for tonight
<Coldfusionstorm> this is very annoying tho
<Prezident> yvear: with scp.
<Prezident> on port 22 you can simply do scp file user@ip:/path/on/target
<Prezident> on diff port and dir scp -P ** -r folder user@ip:/path/on/target
<Prezident> You has to use uppercase P for scp and lowercase p for ssh
<Prezident> If you wanna do it even simpliier you can make a simple bashscript if you gonna move files between them often, like scp $1 user@ip:/$thedir yvear
<yvear> Prezident, can you please give a sample command with the 2nd server having ssh set up with a port other than 22?
<Prezident> Is it a folder or file yvear ?
<Prezident> 'scp -P 2122 -r foldername yver@99.22.33.11:/home/yver' will send a file from the computer you typing the command to 99,22,33.11 in /home/yver
<Prezident> If you frequently moving files between them i would recomend sshfs instead, then you mounting the dir on your target computer so you can drag and drop how much you want.
<Prezident> And you can make a simply script for it with alias and you can have your servers folder on yuor own desktop. Linux handle this awesome, much better then anything else.
<yvear> Prezident, I'm already ssh'ed in server A.  I want to copy folder /home/tgf/ren from server B to folder /home/user6 on current server A and server B has ssh set up on 37134
<yvear> oh I think I see
<Prezident> Then you has type the command on server B, type 'scp -P 37134 -r /home/tgf/ren yver@Server_A_IP:/home/user6' done.
<Prezident> I think i understood you right now
<Prezident> might add sudo infront of scp if you aint logged in as root
<bodhi_zazen> sudo will not help with scp
<yvear> Prezident, so scp can only send files, can't copy from?
<bodhi_zazen> yvear, take a look at sftp, sshfs, and/or rsync (over ssh)
<ki7mt> Your better off using rsync rather than scp for that operation anyway
<Prezident> I thought you wanted send 'ren' folder to user6 dir?
<somsip> yvear: scp -i {key} -P 37134 -r user@serverB:/home/tgf/ren /home/user6
<n-st> hi, is anyone else getting a signature verification error for the trusty-updates repository?
<bodhi_zazen> scp is just like cp
<bodhi_zazen> scp source destination
<bodhi_zazen> source or destination can be user@server:/path
<yvear> somsip, is {key} the 'other server' ssh key?
<somsip> bodhi_zazen: except where different ports are used. Which seems to be the issue here
<somsip> yvear: yes, but omit if you used passwords
<bodhi_zazen> port is an option
<somsip> bodhi_zazen: you can't use two different ports in one SCP operation. If both ports are the same then -P works fine
<ki7mt> n-st, I've not seen any issues, just did an update/upgrade this evening.
<bodhi_zazen> port has to be the port on the server
<Guest45006>  
<bodhi_zazen> 22 by default
<bodhi_zazen> -P does not specify the client port
<Prezident> What are you guys talking about? yvear just do like i said up there and you will cp over the folder
<n-st> ki7mt: i used to get "An error occurred during the signature verification. […] GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5"
<bodhi_zazen> -P port
<bodhi_zazen>              Specifies the port to connect to on the remote host.
<n-st> … updated the gpg key (apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5), now i get "W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch" instead
<somsip> bodhi_zazen: if you are copying from one server to another (not from this server to another) you cannot use two different ports. You said you cn use user@server:/path for source and destination. You can't use it for both if the servers use different ports
<Prezident> yvear: did it work?
<bodhi_zazen> someon, that makes no sense
<Guest45006>  
<Prezident> You both are wrong lol, the port on source dosnt matter in this case at all.
<Prezident> somsip: of course you can, i do it everyday.
<somsip> Prezident: give an example
<yvear> my remote server A uses port 32444 for ssh, remote server B uses port 37134 for ssh
<bodhi_zazen> Prezident, -P is the port on the server, not source or destination
<Prezident> bodhi_zazen: of course bodhi_zazen
<somsip> yvear: if you ssh to serverA as you said you did, then just scp with -P 37134 and your fine. But you cannoth scp -P 37134 user@serverA:/path/file user@serverB:/path/file
<Prezident> The destination port is stotally useless in this case.
<Prezident> Dunno why you even mention it? :P
<somsip> yvear: you could do that if the ports were the same, but they're not. That  is the pint I was trying to make to bodhi_zazen because he brought it up
<bodhi_zazen> -P is always the listening port on the server and is an option in scp
<yvear> oh ok tyvm, I want to get this right b/c I'm transferring 4.5tb
<bodhi_zazen> the client may or may not use the same port
<Prezident> He wanna copy a folder from A > B > scp -P 37134 /home/jtj/ren yver@serverBip:/source, i dont see the problem at all.
<Prezident> and add -r infront of dir
<somsip> yvear: np. Although someone else did recommend using rysnc which seems like a good idea given the size of the file
<somsip> s/file/directory
<Prezident> I would say problem solved.
<Prezident> Finally \m/ -_- \m/ .. Well it was 30 lines above anyway.
<somsip> yvear: fwiw http://mike-hostetler.com/blog/2007/12/08/rsync-non-standard-ssh-port/
<liszante> While I try to figure out how to change the wifi channel (I have the channels analyzed; I have alternative channels picked out; I just can't get into the router. Typing the ip address of the router into the address bar on chrome, firefox, and ie is not working).
<liszante> , is there anything else I can try?*
<HansSanitizer> hey liszante can you ping the router?
<AegNuddel> You could try licking the screen but I doubt that would do any good
<Prezident> liszante: you are connected to the network but you has to fix dhcp it seems
<Prezident> check out /etc/conf.d/net
<Prezident> or just simply restart it
<liszante> HansSanitizer I can ping the router, but I'm also on my chromebook. Desktop with ubuntu is sans internet at the moment. Prezident when you say 'restart it' I assume you mean the router?
<HansSanitizer> might need to restart the router, unless you have already tried that
<Prezident> no lizante your wifi connection
<Prezident> How is it called under ifconfig -a?
<Prezident> wlan0?
<liszante> Roommate is streaming the Stars game. I can restart the router when intermission starts.
<liszante> All right.
<liszante> Yes
<Prezident> Wait liszante
<liszante> wlan0
<HansSanitizer> yeah, if other things are streaming I doubt it's the router
<Prezident> Whats the first thre numbers on your wlan0
<Prezident> 192?
<HansSanitizer> I'll be quiet, Prezident is asking all the questions I would ask anyway
<Prezident> Nah ask, its never good for an extra hand.
<liszante> The internet is find for all other devices. ANd, Prezident, I don't see any numbers configured that way? Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 80:19:34~etc
<liszante> No other numbers except MTU:1500 and a lot of zeroes
<liszante> This when I did ifconfig -a
<Prezident> So you arent connected to your wifi even?
<Prezident> Do you have wired cable plugged in?
<liszante> At the moment, no. It doesn't have any connection. And I don't have a cable. Different room from the router. Even if I had a cable, it wouldn't be long enough.
<Prezident> Aha
<liszante> I can make a hotspot with my phone and see if it'll connect to that?
<Prezident> Do that and see if your computer finds the network.
<Prezident> I dont understand the problem really, i thought you was connected to your router and didnt have any internet connection
<Prezident> Now you not even connected to your router, do you find your network?
<Prezident> How you can connect to your router if you not connected to your network?
<Prezident> Thats a mystery man.
<liszante> I'm using my chromebook.
<Prezident> Okey
<liszante> It isn't picking up the network. It has also stopped noticing the networks upstairs.
<liszante> ANd it found my phone
<Prezident> Alright.
<Prezident> Then its not hw failure
<Prezident> Then i dunno, might be router problem
<Prezident> And im not expert on routers, i let it over for someone other.
<Prezident> else*
<fishcooker> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10031         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4760/perl  .... what package installed so that happened?
<liszante> Thanks for trying!
<Prezident> fishcooker: like we can guess that without any information?
<emigrant-ntb> hey
<fishcooker> it opens port 10031 .. and i don't know what package installed Prezident?
<fishcooker> anyone have those port 127.0.0.1:10031 open on your machine
<Prezident> Prolly thunderbird or another mail client
<Prezident> try /etc/init.d/policdy stop and you notice what happends, policudy using that port fishcooker
<Prezident> I dunno wich package you installed, but try that and you will see.
<Prezident> policyd, sorry im tired.
<Guest45006>   
<Prezident> Ya i guessed right, its for smptp server so probably a mail client fishcooker
<liszante> (restarting the router did not help)
<Prezident> Gosh! Im so sad for you liszante but didnt expected other result, if youre on a laptop try move closer to the router thats the last tip i got, its 100% routers fault and not your os if you found your hotspot earlier :)
<liszante> The desktop is the issue, alas. Oh, I did the ifconfig thing again. I have an inet6 addr now under wlan0
<liszante> Still offline though
<Prezident> Great!
<Prezident> Now start wlan0
<Prezident> And see what happends
<Prezident> Aha, so you loosing connection, try go closer :)
<liszante> Cannot carry the desktop closer. How do I start wlan0?
<Prezident> Im unsure to be honest how you setup it from gui
<GandalfTheWhey> Hey - I installed ubuntu 14.04 and installed the ams drivers soon as my PC goes to boot ubuntu my monitors turn off and show no signal
<liszante> I have terminal open.
<GandalfTheWhey> So I can't run any commands to work out what's happening or how to fix it
<Prezident> Aha then its a piece of cake, try sudo ifup wlan0
<liszante> k
<somsip> !recovery | GandalfTheWhey
<ubottu> GandalfTheWhey: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<GandalfTheWhey> I can't somsip
<somsip> GandalfTheWhey: what happens when you try?
<GandalfTheWhey> Imagine your bios screen coming up and then it goes no signal
<GandalfTheWhey> Immediately
<GandalfTheWhey> So you don't even see ubuntu to begin with to do anything
<Prezident> Do you got a laptop GandalfTheWhey ?
<somsip> GandalfTheWhey: it crashes before the geub screen?
<GandalfTheWhey> No desktop
<somsip> *grub
<GandalfTheWhey> No it's not crashing
<somsip> GandalfTheWhey: do you see grub?
<GandalfTheWhey> It works normally without the amd driver
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, drivers don't trigger until ubuntu starts.
<liszante> I'll try that again when it can see my network again. So strange that other devices connect with full bars from my bedroom, but my new computer can barely see that the internet is there. I'll share any updates. Thanks again.
<Prezident> GandalfTheWhey: it might be the kernel bug unplug the vga/hdmi/dvi contact and plug in it again and see if it helps.
<GandalfTheWhey> I see the black screen with options that's it
<Prezident> When its black
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset might be the way to go, GandalfTheWhey
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GandalfTheWhey> Im in bed now so I'll look tomorrow thanks
<somsip> GandalfTheWhey: can you start it without the amd driver so you can look through logs? That's why I suggested recovery mode
<GandalfTheWhey> Oksy I'll try tomorrow
<GandalfTheWhey> I'm hoping it supports 1080p via vga for amd
<GandalfTheWhey> Fedora had a ton of issues :/
<GandalfTheWhey> I could not even select the correct resolution
<GandalfTheWhey> Thanks for all your help
<Prezident> Fedora? Whats that ;)
<Prezident> np
<GandalfTheWhey> Utter shit compared to red had enterprise that's what lol
<GandalfTheWhey> Least with them you can call them up
<Moscod> Hi,can i ask a question?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Moscod,
<ubottu> Moscod,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fishcooker> Prezident: cluebringer installed and perl used that port for cluebringer, thankyou
<Prezident> yw mate! Its good you are aware of suchs things!
<liszante> result of sudo ifup wlan0 = "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0."
<schwa_> if i assign an ip to a bridge, doesn't that bridge then become a layer 3 device?
<julian2> Hi. Quick question about Ubuntu Snappy Core. It looks like there are Ubuntu Core builds for i386 (32 bit), but the preview for Snappy only runs on AMD64 and ARMv7-A. Is this correct? The reason I ask is that I want to try Snappy Ubuntu for Devices on an old EeeBox PC lying around and it has a 32 bit CPU.
<julian2> Links:
<julian2> http://www.ubuntu.com/things#try-beaglebone
<julian2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/preview/
<julian2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.10/release/
<bodhi_zazen> julian2, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<bodhi_zazen> julian2, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.10/release/
<bodhi_zazen> there are 32 bit images (i386)
<julian2> Yes, I pasted those links, thanks, but I’m not sure that answers my question.
<julian2> Are you saying that any platform that can run the latest Ubuntu Core can run Snappy?
<bodhi_zazen> I don't know smappy
<bazhang> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<bodhi_zazen> if it pre-release the daily build may be unstable or may have failed
<julian2> Thanks ubottu.
<bazhang> thats a bot
<julian2> bazhang Ah. I’m talking to machines again.
<julian2> bodhi_zazen See here: http://www.ubuntu.com/things
<bazhang> julian2, the size of the iso is the determinant here I would imagine; which eeepc is that one, the 2g or the 4g
<julian2> bazhang 2GB RAM, but big hard drive.
<bazhang> julian2, so not the original series eeepc
<julian2> I’ve installed Lubuntu on it and it runs a desktop environment fine.
<julian2> It’s the EB1007 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_EeeBox_PC
<bazhang> julian2, I've run the full ubuntu on the very original eeepc witha 4g ssd, so snappy will run most certainly
<julian2> bazhang Cool, it just seems the instructions for installing snappy only refer to the “Preview” release of Ubuntu Core, and that only has images for AMD64 and ARMv7
<bazhang> julian2, you might wish to check the ##eeepc channel or check their most excellent forums, as they are very up to date and helpful on things such as this
<julian2> Thanks. I’ll check them out too.
<bazhang> julian2, is this going to be a complete wipe of the existing OS, dual boot, or running on top of the existing squashfs
<bazhang> presuming yours has that
<julian2> bazhang, I assumed I was going to wipe the existing OS (Lubuntu). It has a large hard drive (160GB?) so space is not an issue.
<bazhang> julian2, then you will want to check the forums section for that particular model, as they have it broken down as such (2g/4g ssd, more recent ones with hdd etc)
<julian2> Thanks. I might try that.
<smunguia> You guys should do conference like http://keyfind.us/dockercon
<smunguia> I just installed 14.04 and love it....
<smunguia> I am dropping my mac.:-)
<chelsea> nick jMyles
<yeahbabe> is there an app that i can use to view youtube videos and after they are completed save them without downloading them?
<Guest45006>    
<seema> to show a registration details  to a user do we need to create only a different view
<Tragicboy> anyone good with mdadm?
<snappy>  once upon a time i was
<yvear> ty all
<frustro> hi all, running 14.04  I have a 6150 wimax card in my laptop, trying to figure out how to use it.
<svetlana> hi all.
<somsip> !info youtube-dl | yeahbabe (about the closest thing to what you want that I know of)
<ubottu> yeahbabe (about the closest thing to what you want that I know of): youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<frustro> as I boot wmx0 says ready and shows a mac addy.  but all I have in network connections is two LAN devices.
<frustro> for youtube-dl after you install for some reason you have to sudo youtube-dl update for it to work.
<frustro> I read somewhere that wifi has to be disabled to use wimax, but when I disable wifi the second lan adapter disappears.
<firelegend> Hi all. Can anyone tell me how to tell dd to remove some bytes from a file but also specify a starting point?
<jacky> youtube-dl can be installed via pip as well
<jacky> for a more recent version
<jacky> `pip install youtube-dl --user`
<jacky> to not conflict with the packaged version
<EriC^^> firelegend: i think dd seek=
<EriC^^> test it out
<EriC^^> firelegend: ^
<firelegend> thank willdo
<firelegend> thanks, will do!
<EriC^^> no problem
<firelegend> seek seems to seek much more
<firelegend> apparently it seeks blocks, not bytes
<EriC^^> firelegend: try seek=10M
<EriC^^> or something like that
<frustro> anyone with intel 6150 wimax advice on how to get this to work?
<Guest24308>  
<sachinaddy> Hi. php5enmod command not found ubuntu 12.04, 32bit... what to do
<somsip> sachinaddy: IIRC it wasn't needed on php 5.3.10 which is 12.04 last version
<firelegend> EriC^^:Not working.
<firelegend> I basically wanted to remove X bytes from a binary file starting at byte Y
<sachinaddy> somsip: i didn't understand...
<fazz> what IRC client do you guys like best for ubuntu?
<somsip> sachinaddy: what are you trying to do?
<duko> These days when I google 'ubuntu' hardly any new news shows up. Is everything OK in Ubuntu-land?
<sachinaddy> php5enmod is not at all for 12.04?
<EriC^^> firelegend: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file oflag=seek_bytes seek=Y
<duko> I installed ubuntu on my phone I love it and I want it to do well does anyone know why there is little publicity around ubuntu these days?
<firelegend> when I attempted that
<somsip> sachinaddy: I don't remember using php5enmod when I was on 12.04. 12.04 had PHP 5.3.10 last time I used it, so maybe it was just added from php 5.4 in 14.04
<firelegend> it says oflag=seek_bytes is invalid
<EriC^^> firelegend: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file conv=seek_bytes seek=Y bs=Y count=1
<EriC^^> try conv instead of oflag
<EriC^^> i mean bs=X
<sachinaddy> somsip: sudo php5enmod phalcon curl mcrypt intl
<TyrfingMjolnir> Is there a .deb repo with FireFox Developer Edition?
<firelegend> EriC^^:Again invalid conversion seek_bytes
<somsip> sachinaddy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/495920/php5enmod-returns-command-not-found
<somsip> sachinaddy: TL; DR - not available in php 5.3.*. Only from 5.4.*
<fazz> duko: I was telling the room they should do a conference like http://keyfind.us/dockercon
<svetlana> TyrfingMjoInir: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox # note this will replace your current firefox install
<guest-cvzGGg> hi svetlana
<EriC^^> firelegend: hmm odd
<sachinaddy> somsip: I checked that link.. Any substitute for it?
<EriC^^> oflag=seek_bytes seems to work here
<firelegend> my dd version is 8.13 from 2011
<firelegend> what is yours?
<TyrfingMjolnir> svetlana: Thank you, how is your world in ropes?
<svetlana> hi guest
<EriC^^> mine is 8.21
<firelegend> then mine is older
<firelegend> I tried to upgrade it
<firelegend> but it doesn't seem to want to
<guest-cvzGGg> I/join #ubuntus there any way to find out what the computer system is doing it generated about 3GB of data dropped it into swap space then purged it.
<svetlana> TyrfingMjolnir: ballistic I might say (I partly escaped)
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you on
<firelegend> 12.04
<guest-cvzGGg> None of the processes report using that much memory.
<fazz> duko: this page is interesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceAppearances
<EriC^^> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in utopic
<guest-cvzGGg> Didn't expect anything useful.
<EriC^^> firelegend: try dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file obs=Y seek=1 bs=X count=1
<firelegend> wouldn't that append?
<firelegend> or zero out
<firelegend> I want to actually remove the bytes
<EriC^^> oh
<firelegend> basically trim the file X bytes starting at pos Y
<EriC^^> i thought write at a specific place
<EriC^^> trim til the end?
<firelegend> no
<firelegend> just X bytes
<EriC^^> oh ok
<firelegend> but specifically starting from position Y
<firelegend> I basically have this file which has some headers in the beginning
<firelegend> but some bogus data just a bit after them
<firelegend> and I want to remove the bogus data
<firelegend> alternatively
<firelegend> if I can save the headers
<sheer> what is the best hardware device I can by to keep my data safe and secure from failure?
<firelegend> to an alternate file, snip the headers + bogus data and then reappend the headers
<firelegend> that could work too
<EriC^^> firelegend: you have me confused a bit
<firelegend> I have a binary file which has some unneded data in the middle
<firelegend> I want to remove those useless bytes
<kornbluth> hi firelegend
<EriC^^> firelegend: ok but earlier you said you wanted to read from a specific location
<firelegend> yes
<firelegend> I want to remove the bytes starting from position Y
<kornbluth> you said that?
<firelegend> but keep the bytes prior to position Y
<EriC^^> if you want to remove at a specific location, then doesn't the command i gave you earlier work? i dont think it would append
<firelegend> EriC^^:It doesn't remove the specified bytes
<firelegend> but much much more
<EriC^^> oh you mean you want to remove them
<kornbluth> you want to remove data?
<EriC^^> oh ok
<firelegend> yes absolutely remove
<firelegend> not zeroing the data, but removing it from the file
<kornbluth> can you even do that?
<firelegend> well I could write a small tool to do it
<firelegend> but I thought the already existing linux tools could be faster
<kornbluth> who deals in absolutes
<firelegend> programs which require a file to be aligned
<firelegend> when I say aligned I mean so data could be read correctly from it
<firelegend> e.g file headers
<somsip> firelegend: http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Truncate_a_file I'd imagine python would be an easy one to use here
<kornbluth> do you want to be my friend?
<EriC^^> firelegend: i guess dd can do it
<firelegend> somsip:Those truncate a file
<firelegend> I guess I should try method 2
<EriC^^> firelegend: maybe you can dd it again to another file using an option that ignores zeros
<somsip> firelegend: you want to remove data from the middle of a file?
<firelegend> somsip:Yup
<EriC^^> firelegend: this seems promising sparse try to seek rather than write the output for NUL input blocks
<EriC^^> conv=sparse
<firelegend> EriC^^:I could save the important bytes from the start of the file, then remove the data I dont want
<firelegend> and reappend the saved bytes
<somsip> firelegend: then use this, with some changes to 'skip=' to get your start point http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32941/use-dd-to-cut-file-end-part
<firelegend> somsip:I tried it
<somsip> firelegend: fair enough
<firelegend> but skip skips much more than X bytes
<somsip> firelegend: read down - it skips blocks
<firelegend> yup blocks not bytes
<EriC^^> firelegend: if you zero them out first then dd to another file using sparse
<firelegend> tried dd again
<kornbluth> the DoD tries to monopolize the software
<kornbluth> this computer says you don't exist
<firelegend> with skip=40 it skips waaay more than it should
<tharkun_> Good $night, I have two icons I want to get rid off. One is the Amazon icon and the second one is Ubuntu Software Center. Both are anoying and useless. Any ideas what packages should I get rid of?
<EriC^^> firelegend: try skip=1 with ibs=bytes maybe
<tharkun_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<firelegend> EriC^^:Does not work. Invalid number 'byte' in regards to ibs=bytes
<firelegend> *bytes
<EriC^^> no i mean ibs=number of bytes til skip location
<EriC^^> where the junk starts
<firelegend> does not work still
<firelegend> it seems to skip too much and furthermore deletes everything
<EriC^^> firelegend: maybe use a hexeditor?
<firelegend> hex editors only have the capability, at least those I've tried
<firelegend> to zero out bytes
<firelegend> but not actually remove them
<EriC^^> i'd just dd the parts you wanted or mess with zero'ing out the ones you dont and see an option that ignores zeros or does something like sync pads excep ignores then
<somsip> firelegend: my last offer http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128871/dd-remove-range-of-bytes
<firelegend> I am trying to append method I mentioned earlier
<firelegend> sorry, prepend
<firelegend> My brain is getting fried already :D
<firelegend> thanks for the help though :)
<somsip> firelegend: just googling and suggesting, but have other things to do now
<Adam_> what do you do
<penguin1> help everybody
<penguin1> anyone can help me please....
<Adam_> hi svetlana
<penguin1> any expert out there
<Adam_> penguin1, what is the problem?
<penguin1> hi Adam
<Adam_> hi penguin1
<Adam_> I can create energy beings
<penguin1> @Adam thanks for responding.. What is the ideal Server Brand and Model Suitable for mail hosting having 500-800 user accounts?
<tharkun_> How can I enable the root account?
<svetlana> Adam_: hi.
<Adam_> these moron hackers invade private property
<Adam_> they think there is a government
<Adam_> it is a system of lies based on nameservers
<svetlana> Adam_: agreed; but more focus if you can please - this is a big channel
<svetlana> Adam_: right?
<Adam_> sure
<tharkun_> penguin1: 500-800 users are most likely to be accessing their imap/pop3 server so using the proper daemon is more crucial than any commodity hardware you can think off.
<ki7mt> tharkun_, sudo passwd root && sudo passwd -u root  .. then to revert back: sudo passwd -l root  .. however, be sure you know what your doing with the root account as it generally not advised to use it on a Sudo system.
<penguin1> tharkun_: thanks for answering , but can you please give me exact Server Brand and Model Suitable for mail hosting with 500 upto 800 user accounts? And why you should recomend it?
<tharkun_> ki7mt: Thanks for the warning, I'm way more confortable using su than sudo.
<ki7mt> tharkun_, more info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16178/why-is-it-bad-to-login-as-root
<tharkun_> ki7mt: Thanks again for the warning. ;P I think I can manage :)
<Adam_> hi cluelessperson
<cluelessperson> Adam_, hello
<cluelessperson> Adam_, how are you?
<tharkun_> penguin1: Brand: Any Model: Whatever holds enough memory for the maximum amount of users that at any given point in time will use the server.
<Adam_> the will of the LORD
<ki7mt> penguin1, that's really not a Ubuntu support question, there are many factors that go into answering your question, however, Ubuntu as a disto can easily handle that small of a load.
<tharkun_> Why I recomend that, because brand an model are irrelevant for your purpose. You can host 800 users on a vps if you feel like it.
<cluelessperson> Adam_, COMMANDS YOU TO DIE
<Myrtti> Adam_: could you not proselytize on this channel? this is a support channel for Ubuntu, not your pulpit
 * cluelessperson forgets the movie source.
<Adam_> I had a question about ubuntu.
<tharkun_> ki7mt: 4GB Ram and a quadcore with postfix and dovecot should suffice for 800 users? or am I beeing too optimistic?
<Adam_> About the 3GB + of phantom data.
<svetlana> ask
<Adam_> Is it in the scroll logs there?
<ki7mt> tharkun_, Im not going to go into the details here, but 4GB of ram would be a bare minimum for 100's of concurrent connections.
<Adam_> The machine generated about 3GB or more of data dumped it to swap then purged the swap.
<Adam_> All the while runing about 30% cpu usage on a dual processor and switching processors .
<Adam_> The process list showed no processes using this.
<Adam_> So that leaves kernel.
<Adam_> The kernel itself is running this what for?
<Adam_> And why does the kernel say things like "you don't exist go away"
<Adam_> cluelessperson, with that sort of behaviour going on it is possible
<Adam_> I must protect Adam
<Adam_> so is it badon kernel?
<Adam_> EvilJstoker
<Adam_> the sillyness of a virtual machine and its flaws
<Adam_> I want adam to live
<Adam_> and you morons occupy man with usless deeds
<ki7mt> Adam_, do you have a support question, or just want to be annoying?
<Adam_> Cyph3r, wb
<Adam_> What was the kernel doing?
<Adam_> ki7mt, respond
<Flannel> Adam_: You're going to need to provide additional information if you want to get your question resolved.
<Adam_> ki7mt, respond
<Adam_> wep intercepted
<Adam_> appy 1700 pings
<Adam_> then wep intercepted
<gnome-session-br> hi everyone, I'm having trouble with gnome-session, its not spawning compiz, nautilus or any of the other things it is supposed to, this is coming after an update earlier today that updated a lot of x related packages,
<badon> Flannel: I've seen Adam_ in other channels. I think "he" is a semi-autonomous bot.
<gnome-session-br> does anyone know how I would figure out what is going wrong and what to fix?
<ndut2-h4x0r> hey may be user is interested in this
<ndut2-h4x0r> http://worldhacker.org/?p=512
<rpp601> can i install ubuntu on a solid state usb drive and use it on more than one computer?
<ki7mt> rpp601, You can, but there are things that may cause you some issues; different HDD configurations, video, audio things of that nature.
<vindex> hi, is there any way to setup custom partitions with an encrypted lvm in 14.04 server during installation?
<vindex> that is, from within the gui
<rpp601> ki7mt: but it shouldn't throw up a bazillion errors and not boot - like windows would if you tried something similar
<ki7mt> rpp601, more than likely you'll get through a boot process unless the hardware is totally different.
<rpp601> ki7mt: currently, i'm doing this already but with a live version - i'm hoping for a bit of a speed increase by isntalling it
<ki7mt> rpp601, If your devices are supported by the kernel, for the most part, you should be ok.
<rpp601> ki7mt: cool i'll try it, worst case i just wipe it and put the live version back on it.
<ki7mt> rpp601, Yup, there's no harm in trying it out. It's cheap and easy to try.
<ki7mt> vindex, You can select manual partitioning during the install, but Im not sure if you can pick and choose what to encrypt and what not to encrypt.
<ndut2-h4x0r> http://worldhacker.org/?page_id=422
<ki7mt> vindex, Tis is Lubuntu but, the discussion seems relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252907
<ki7mt> s/Tis/This/g
<vindex> i did it for a server install but never wrote down the steps and forgot what i did exactly, although i believe i had to do the process manually, stepping into a shell from the installer
<Kelli> how do i safely remove grub and restore the windows boot loader for windows 8.1 (uefi btw)
<Kelli> or is that not even possible?
<Kelli> guess nobody knows :(
<ki7mt> Kelli, Im not an EFI guru, but can't you use the efibootmgr and set the boot order to boot Windows first?
<ki7mt> As far as Im aware, there's no MBR in a UEFI  only the /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi  or somthign along those lines.
<solidus-1iver> hey all, where are LSB headers defined?
<solidus-1iver> i want to make my own provides for Required-Start
<ki7mt> solidus-1iver, check the package insserv  .. I went looking for that a while back, and that pkg rings a bell.
<solidus-1iver> ki7mt: thanks :)
<solidus-1iver> how do i make an init.d script work with start up
<solidus-1iver> if i add it to the defaults runlevel will it boot?
<solidus-1iver> or do i have to make it upstarty
<pantato> repositories are so slow right now
<pantato> wtheck is going on?
<vindex> is there any command line partitioning tool on the install cd anymore??
<vindex> fdisk is missing, so is cfdisk, parted too
<somsip> !info parted | vindex
<somsip> or gparted
<ubottu> vindex: parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-6 (utopic), package size 43 kB, installed size 183 kB
<vindex> somsip: "on the install cd" <--
<vindex> thanks for nothing, though
<somsip> vindex: actually, I do have something that might help
<vindex> lemme rephrase the question in case it wasnt already clear enough, is there ANY partitioning tool for the SHELL in the installer cd of ubuntu server?
<vindex> and if there is not,  how to get within the install cd shell a properly fucntioning tool? there is the ncurses gui partitionignt ool but i wont let me delete a partition already "loaded" during the session
<jac0bz1> O'hoi good people of the interwebz! Anyone here got some tips for me? I need to remote control an ubuntu-machine, and i need to use a software like teamviewer/logmein/etc. And i need it to start "hidden". We have a kiosk based software, it previously ran on OSX, and with teamviewer we could check the online-status, and offer remote support.
<somsip> jac0bz1: why isn't teamviewer a usuable solution for you with the new setup?
<tonyyarusso> vindex: fdisk should be there, but that's not going to solve the problem of not being able to modify something that's mounted.
<tonyyarusso> vindex: What's wrong with the stuff in the "partition disks" stage of the installer exactly?
<tonyyarusso> vindex: Like, if you rebooted and went to it, does it still not let you change something?
<jac0bz1> somsip: bacause the window "Computers & Contacts" starts with teamviewer in a vine emulated windows. This pops up in top of everthing else. Causing it to be in front of our kiosk software
<vindex> tonyyarusso: the installer wont let you create custom lvms for luks
<vindex> so it creates a luks lvm with a single / partition
<vindex> i just installed a statically compiled parted binary on the live image, meh
<vindex> fdisk is NOT there
<vindex> fyi
<somsip> jac0bz1: fair enough. I've not used it for years so not quite sure what it's doing nowadays. Have you looked into any of the VNC solutions?
<zamba> i'm trying to make sure an area on disk is safely overwritten.. the file is now gone, but i want to just write much random data to disk to make sure that everything is overwritten.. is there a way to do that?
<EriC^^> zamba: dd if=/dev/urandom
<somsip> !info shred | zamba (this would have been the way to go - maybe it can lead you to a solution)
<ubottu> zamba (this would have been the way to go - maybe it can lead you to a solution): Package shred does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> !info securedelete | zamba this is good too
<ubottu> zamba this is good too: Package securedelete does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> !info secure-delete | zamba this is good too
<somsip> EriC^^: we tried "-/
<ubottu> zamba this is good too: secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-6 (utopic), package size 64 kB, installed size 145 kB
<EriC^^> somsip: hehe
<Seveas> tried but failed :P
<somsip> !find shred
<ubottu> File shred found in chuck, coreutils, genometools, genometools-common, icinga-web, ipe, jets3t, kde-icons-mono, libgalax-ocaml-dev, manpages-de (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=shred&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<somsip> zamba: shred must be in coreutils then
<EriC^^> shred can do disks though?
<Seveas> it is
<Flannel> shred is already installed, yes.
<somsip> Seveas: in off on the rebound
<Seveas> to do full disks, I'd suggest dban
<somsip> EriC^^: he has a few suggestions depending on his exact need
<EriC^^> somsip: yeah that was more for me :P
<somsip> EriC^^: fair enough
<zamba> EriC^^ & somsip: the problem is that the file has already been deleted
<zamba> EriC^^ & somsip: so i just need some random writes to maybe fill the disk
<zamba> yeah, i'll just do that.. write 9 G worth of random data
<somsip> zamba: if it's a whole drive, EriC^^ gave you the dd earlier
<zamba> somsip: not the whole drive, but lots of it
<Seveas> zamba: make backups of what you want to keep and wipe the entire disk with dban :)
<somsip> zamba: WHS, then use shred/secure-delete next time to delete the file(s) securely
<zamba> somsip: problem with that approach is that this was a mysql database
<somsip> zamba: why is that a problem?
<zamba> somsip: inconsistency in the mysql engine if a file is suddenly wiped?
<Seveas> zamba: depends on the file and the engine you used.
<zamba> Seveas: mysql
<somsip> zamba: I suspect you are going to say you cant stop the service, then delete from /var/lib/mysql/* ?
<Seveas> innodb or myisam?
<zamba> somsip: can't
<zamba> Seveas: innodb, i believe.. can't remember now..
<zamba> the file is gone :)
<Seveas> deleting an MYD file just deletes a single table. Deleteing ibdata0 is more problematic :)
<zamba> well.. i just wrote lots of data on the disk to fill it and then removed the files afterwards
<zamba> hopefully that's enough :)
<lkeijser> morning
<lkeijser> I was wondering if there was a tool to mirror both an apt and a yum repository
<lkeijser> I know one, but that only works on rpm-based distributions
<Jericho1> Is it possible to run multiple commands from terminal in a certain order? I.E. I wanted to use sudo apt-get update -y then sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Jericho1> Do I have to type them sepreately, or is there a way to to both in succession?
<Jericho1> Is anyone alive here?
<Jericho1> Oh look, it's cheapie!
<EriC^^> Jericho1: apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y
<EriC^^> the second command will run if the first returns true
<Jericho1> Thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<am_> eric
<am_> skamer
<am_> new around...getting acquainted
<Hi-Angel> Some time ago « Ctrl-→ » started moving to a beginnig of a next word rather than to the end. What could cause it? I suspect it started after I changed input methog to XIM, but actually in another PC where I did the same thing, everything is fine, so I don't even know where to seek…
<pinpin> hello, I found this kernel issue: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2015-February/054580.html
<pinpin> does it affect ubuntu?
<am_> i am using astrodistro
<ryan__> how to sync a folder to NAS on xubuntu
<ryan__> actually sync a folder with myBookLive
<Hi-Angel> pinpin, if you wanna know, you may find an accorging patch, download the Ubuntu kernel, and find an according file to which the patch is applied. If you found the file, most probably it is, then to know for sure you have to look at the exact lines which the patch is changes.
<Guido1> hello, i have a problem with OpenShot. The exported files have no sound. what can i do?
<mayur_> hiii
<usr_andrr> when i try linux command 'file' , :file <filename> , the result of that command is :--> "<filename>: data "    . how to know what type of data?
<usr_andrr> how to know it?
<Guest35407> 35407
<KlausedSource> Hello, I have a fairly big problem...I edited the /etc/sudoers so that only users in group "sudo" can use sudo with password. I commented the line which said "users in group admin can use sudo without password". I then added my one and only user to the group sudo. No error messages..
<KlausedSource> now i wanted to try if it works....and there is no group "sudo" on my system
<KlausedSource> i successfuly locked myself out
<KlausedSource> btw root has no password, so i can't use "su"
<EriC^^> KlausedSource: you have to logout and log back in for adding a user to a group to take effect
<EriC^^> try logging in through tty1
<KlausedSource> i am connected via ssh
<KlausedSource> is that enough?
<EriC^^> reconnect
<KlausedSource> EriC^^, yay it works
<onla> I har this evince document reader which can't edit the pdf file I want. I wonder what I could install to add text to this pdf form file?
<EriC^^> KlausedSource: great
<Guido1> hello, i have a problem with OpenShot. The exported files have no sound. what can i do? or where can i get help?
<vlt> Guido1: I had a very similar (or the same) problem, couldn’t solve it and switched to kdenlive o_O
<Guido1> vlt: can i still use the file i made with openshot?
<Guido1> or do i have to cut again?
<vlt> I don’t know, sorry.
<Guido1> vlt: will try
<EriC^^> Guido1: maybe you can save as some compatible format
<Guido1> vlt: asume i need the comand promt apt-get install kdenlive
<here_to_talk> From where can I learn all the IRC commands ?
<EriC^^> here_to_talk: your client's documentation and #freenode
<here_to_talk> Ohkk Thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<Repox> Hi guys. I'm having an issue with a service, and since the service I'm trying to start doesn't actually start, I was hoping someone would know where I should start looking instead? http://serverfault.com/questions/669522/elasticsearch-wont-start-as-a-service-no-log-is-created
<TJ-> Repox: Do the user/group that the service is launched as, exist? If so, do they have sufficient permissions to read/write to the locations they try to access?
<TJ-> Repox: Best way to test that is to launch the process manually under the user/group that the service would
<jac0bz1> Please! Anyone! Is there a way to prevent TeamViewers "Computers & Contacts" not poping up in front of every other applications on boot? I've set TV to start minimized
<Guido1> vlt: my old laptop did the trick. so I assume something with supported formats / codex
<Repox> TJ- well, oddly enough, I can't su to the user. The user is inside  /etc/passwd.
<Repox> TJ- ofc, it's a service account, so I'll just attach a bash to try starting it that way.
<Repox> TJ-, allrigt - it seems that the issue actually is that service won't start at the service doesn't have permission to create the log files. I thought the service script would fix this.
<ciwolsey> hey
<ciwolsey> when i install something from source is there a reliable way to first turn it into a package?
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<TJ-> Repox: You should be able to do: su --command "$COMMAND_LINE" $SERVICE_USER
<ciwolsey> thanks OerHeks !
<OerHeks> ciwolsey, checkinstall builds the deb
<ciwolsey> is it pretty reliable?
<ciwolsey> its exactly what im looking for
<Repox> TJ- yeah, I figured that out. Well, Nothing really happens. The command doesn't return anything, but nothing is started. And log files are empty.
<TJ-> Repox: Run it under 'strace': "su --command "strace -f -o /tmp/debug.strace.log $COMMAND_LINE" $TARGET_USER" then check "/tmp/debug.strace.log"
<OerHeks> ciwolsey, well, if you run ubuntu now, it is made this way.
<Repox> TJ- Hmm, no /tmp/debug.strace.log file was created.
<ciwolsey> nice
<TJ-> Repox: That suggests that the user has no permissions to do anything
<netuser> Türk var mı?
<EriC^^> !tr | netuser
<ubottu> netuser: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Repox> TJ-, Allright, sounds reasonable. Not sure where to go from here. Could be a Vagrant issue, since it works in a production server.
<TJ-> Repox: How about: "su --command "/bin/bash -c 'echo Hello' " $TARGET_USER" ?
<Repox> TJ-, Allright, doing a "su -s /bin/bash $USER" and doing the strace part gave me some output.
<Naphatul> how can i change the dhcp range network manager is serving when the connection is "shared to other computers" ?
<Repox> TJ-, I have no clue as to what I'm looking at - or for. http://pastie.org/9958686
<Naphatul> any answers while i dc'd ?
<TJ-> Repox: nothing obvious there, but I do note that some kind of status info indicating program options is being written to stdout
<Repox> TJ-, well removing the -d[aemon] flag gave me some output - now I have something to work with. Thank you for your help and time.
<alexisss> Beankylla:
<ciwolsey> im on 64 bit ubuntu and steam is saying "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering"
<ciwolsey> when i installed the nvidia drivers there was an error about 32bit something or other
<ciwolsey> is this likely to be related? and how can i fix it?
<lasagn4> hi, my top process says one process is running at around 130% of the cpu, how is that even pssible?
<OerHeks> lasagn4, 1 cpu = 100%, likely you have a duo core.
<SamsaraSoup> Hi
<ciwolsey> lasagn4, how do you figure that out?
<ciwolsey> are you adding up several threads cpu usage to get that number?
<DelphiWorld> hi ubuntists
<DelphiWorld> software-center in commandline is crashing
<DelphiWorld> how do i report log?
<DelphiWorld> how do i know my buntu version?
<OerHeks> DelphiWorld, " lsb_release -a "
<OerHeks> to report a bug:
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DelphiWorld> OerHeks: thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<cooldharma06> hi all
<cooldharma06> i installed pocketsphinx-hmm-swj1 but i cant able to find wsj1 files under doc folder
<cooldharma06> any suggestions
<cooldharma06> i am using saucy
<trijntje> !saucy | cooldharma06
<ubottu> cooldharma06: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<Osz> is there such a tool what will tell you what device a photo was taken by?
<cooldharma06> actually i am using as my vm. ok i ll upgrade it and then i ll ping..:)
<ubuntuser13> 0sz: you can extract information from a jpg by using exif.
<re86> hi, im looking to create a script that is not suspend my machine if there is a connected share, is there away to print smbstatus to a log?
<jpds> re86: Look at what unattended-upgrade does.
<jpds> re86: /etc/pm/sleep.d/10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate
<re86> jpds: thanks for that, ill look into it, however im quite new to linux
<napnap> Is there a way with ubuntu 14.04 to use ehci_hcd instead of xhci_hcd ? (Because both are not modules but kernel compiled )
<napnap> (ehci-pci)
<TJ-> napnap: You want the EHCI to take the port rather than XHCI? As I understand it, XHCI passes through v1.1/2.0
<napnap> TJ-, yep, because I've trouble with my USB3 port and I want to know if it's an hard pbl or soft, so I want to use the soft of my usb v2 port for my usb v3 port
<napnap> I have already disable usb 3 support in bios but no effect
<Mackan90096> Why doesn't ubuntu recognize my usb drive?
<TJ-> napnap: It is controlled by the port-switcher code. Not sure there's a way to force it short of using a custom kernel build with those drivers as external modules.
<cfhowlett> !details | Mackan90096,
<ubottu> Mackan90096,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Mackan90096> Well, Yesterday, my hdd got corruped, my laptop won't start. I was told to get a recovery media. I did so on a usb following instructions on the ubuntu site. My laptop's bios won't recognize it though..
<cfhowlett> Mackan90096, this is a USB stick?
<TJ-> Mackan90096: I helped you yesterday. That is sounding like a problem with the PC itself, or just bad luck. I'd begin suspecting things like the RAM modules.
<Mackan90096> Yes cfhowlett  I don't have a cd drive
<Mackan90096> TJ-, You told me to get a recovery drive . I did
<cfhowlett> Mackan90096, 1.  try a different USB port    2. try a different USB   3. md5sum the .iso      4. md5sum the usb
<OerHeks> Hard to say indeed, sounds more like a laptop failure. Do you have an other usb device to test, Mackan90096 ?
<Mackan90096> I don't have any other usb drives.
<TJ-> Mackan90096: Yes. Unfortunately I can't hang around now to help but I've pastebinned your reports and conversation from yesterday so other helpers here can read up on the issue so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288828/
<cfhowlett> Mackan90096, they're cheap.  they fail frequently. always have a spare
<Mackan90096> I've tried all the ports, still nothing
<Mackan90096> The usb works fine on windows though
<niet> anyone having trouble getting ipv6 via PPPOe on 14.04.1 lts server?
<Mackan90096> Soo... What should I do?
<Browser> Hello, when I do right-click on Network-Manager I can see "Ethernet Network (Realtek RTL81111/...... ) disconnected. How can I connect it?
<re86> jpds: can you explain further in regards to smbstatus? i can't find how to output this to a log?
<harold_f> hi, I am new to this cannel. happy to be here.
<harold_f> *channel
<epinky_> A running process gets EAGAIN: Resource temporarily unavailable on reading a socket. How you can close this bad socket/file descriptor without killing the process?
<ndut2-h4x0r> :p
<ndut2-h4x0r> may be ure interested in this
<ndut2-h4x0r> oh the website down
<cfhowlett> ndut2-h4x0r, no random spam
<ndut2-h4x0r> yeah and i am chief of United Nations
<ndut2-h4x0r> u dare?
<ndut2-h4x0r> which country are u from
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> ndut2-h4x0r, this is ubuntu su.pport.  chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you
<k1l> ndut2-h4x0r: skraito, just stay away form the ubuntu channels. you are not welcome
<cage> I wonder which looks better. Some game or something in fhd resolution on fhd native screen or fhd resolution on a 4k monitor
<vindex> im trying to restore a package selection but it claims the package does not exist in the database, although it does (ex. apache2)
<OerHeks> vindex, on what ubuntu version?
<vindex> 14.04
<OerHeks> It should be.
<OerHeks> vindex, how do you restore that selection? can you paste the script on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<vindex> OerHeks: standard dpkg/aptitude calls
<vindex> theres no script involved
<OerHeks> If it is an one-line, paste here?
<GandalfTheWhey> Just installed AMD drivers on ubuntu 14.04 soon as my monitor shows my motherboards options ( boot from usb, bios ) my monitor goes straight into PC has no signal.
<GandalfTheWhey> I don't get to see any ubuntu loading options unless I make my first monitor my integrated graphics card
<GandalfTheWhey> I'm able to see options then but I want to use my main monitor attached to my amd card
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, try a live boot USB
<GandalfTheWhey> cfhowlett: I can boot into ubuntu using my second monitor which is attached to my internal Intel graphics card
<GandalfTheWhey> cfhowlett: not sure if I can do something from options to get the main monitor working.
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, AMD is notoriously flaky with their linux "support".  external monitor just adds to the confusion.
<GandalfTheWhey> Okay but that does not help
<GandalfTheWhey> So how can I get it working with my amd card
<GandalfTheWhey> I've installed the driver
<uniforix> hi everyone, i have a zoostorm PC and have installed ubuntu server, it's got a network card in thats not supported without compilation, can anyone recommend a replacement NIC that is well supported out of the box?
<cfhowlett> !hardware | uniforix,
<ubottu> uniforix,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<uniforix> i'm in a catch 22, server cd didn't have compiler, can't install compiler without internet access, but ideally i don't want a card that needs recompile after kernel upgrades :(
<GandalfTheWhey> Anyone here know what they're doing ?
<strehi_> Does Ubuntu support AMD Radeon HD graphic cards?
<GandalfTheWhey> I do not get to see grub upon booting as it goes immediately to no signal
<Riply> Hi guys, I ran an apt-get update and mySQL has now died :( during the upgrade, it asked me if I wanted to 'change' to mariadb, I said no.. but now, it looks like MySQL is gone :(((
<k1l> GandalfTheWhey: what setup is this? is this a pc?
<Riply> if I run an upgrade now, I get this: chris@tealady:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<Riply> Reading package lists... Done
<Riply> Building dependency tree
<Riply> Reading state information... Done
<Riply> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Riply> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Riply>  mariadb-client-5.5 : Breaks: mariadb-server-5.5 (< 5.5.41-1ubuntu0.14.04.1) but                                                                                         5.5.40-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is installed
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: Yes. I am using a R9 270X amd graphics card. I have two monitors one is connected to internal graphics card which ins Intel and one is connected to my amd card which I use for my main monitor.
<k1l> GandalfTheWhey: i dont know if that setup is supported at all. try to disable the intel video card and only use the mad one
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: I can run ubuntu fine using my secondary monitor but soon as I try to use my main monitor and boot into ubuntu I do not see the grub loader it immediately says no signal
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: I did and the above happens
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: I installed the AMD drivers
<Riply> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10289799/
<k1l> try nomodeset
<k1l> !nomodeset | GandalfTheWhey
<ubottu> GandalfTheWhey: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> but if you still see the something on the intel video card the intel cant be shut down in bios.
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: No I turned it back on to be able to log into ubuntu to talk to you guys
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: I can turn it off and when I do that the above happens like i said
<k1l> i just find people with issues with that card. i dont have any amd card so i am not used to it anyway
<k1l> GandalfTheWhey: but if its no even displaing grub, there is something more going bad. are you sure the video card works? like got power etc?
<GandalfTheWhey> Yes
<sysop-rick> Hello, this may be kind of silly question but im wondering if it's possible in an easy efficient way to configure within (network-manager-pptp-gnome) that i want to route all traffic over my pptp vpn tunnel as soon as i connect to my vpn server?
<GandalfTheWhey> It works fine in windows and fedora
<belfor> any people from chile?
<belfor> need speak spanish
<belfor> with any user
<losh> hi, I need help with a problem applying cgroup restrictions on swap usage for LXC containers under Trusty.3.13.0-44-generic
<belfor> nancy
<losh> I'm getting an error when attempting to set memory.memsw.limit_in_bytes .. the message is lxc_container: call to cgmanager_set_value_sync failed: invalid request
<losh> FYI, I have enable swap+memory accounting under grub and /proc/cmdline confirms the kernel was started with swapaccount=1 as an optoin
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: okay it shows the install screen now but when I use nomodeset it goes blank then no signal
<mazzy> when I declare my network interface static in its config file under /etc/network/interfaces.d
<GandalfTheWhey> Any ideas ? I get no signal after I try to boot Ubuntu from the grub screen. Nomodeset does the same thing
<mazzy> can I declare the same interface with manual?
<mazzy> in the interfaces file
<mazzy> http://pastebin.com/gAi0wCGb
<mazzy> according to you a file like that is it correct?
<GandalfTheWhey> How do I set nomodeset from
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | GandalfTheWhey,
<ubottu> GandalfTheWhey,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GandalfTheWhey> cfhowlett: the pictures are gone
<GandalfTheWhey> cfhowlett: so I can't see what it's asking me to do
<mazzy> any idea?
<GandalfTheWhey> Okay got it
<Bronze> Mornin' y'all.   Is there a tool for configuring what binaries the alternatives selections are linked to ?  i want to change a few of the choices
<forever_lucas> updating-alternatives?
<forever_lucas> update-alternatives
<Bronze> gracias. :)
<White_Cat> how can I add a new drive to ubuntu
<White_Cat> fsisk doesnt list it
<White_Cat> the disk hasnt been formatted yet
<White_Cat> probably not initilised either
<somsip> White_Cat: nothing showing with 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<Bronze> forever_lucas:  thanks for the help. The man page for that command was so arcane i ended up just doing :  cd /etc/alternatives; rm editor; ln -s /usr/bin/vi editor.  much simpler.
<forever_lucas> good
<Bronze> probably broke something behind the scenes.  :-)
<svetlana> what command if I may ask?
<Bronze> svetlana: update-alternatives
<svetlana> if other entries in /etc/alternatives are symlinks, probably not much breakage :p
<redpix0> welp! i can't connect to ubuntu phone emulator (adb)
<somsip> !touch | redpix0
<ubottu> redpix0: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<redpix0> wat??
<redpix0> this is rude!
<cfhowlett> redpix0, adb is not ubuntu phone emulator
<White_Cat> So I will use this disk as backup. Should I configure it with cfdisk as primary or logical?
<popey> cfhowlett: sounds like redpix0 is saying they can't connect _to_ the emulator using adb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<redpix0> adb shell
<redpix0> error: device not found
<popey> redpix0: is the emulator running?
<redpix0> yes
<popey> interesting.
<redpix0> i'm using the proposed devel channel
<redpix0> image 106
<popey> might wanna ask in #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-app-devel - more phone people there
<redpix0> on devel it works
<redpix0> i'm there too :>
<redpix0> thanks
<mazzy> is it possible to assign to the same interface two ip address?
<cfhowlett> prakhar2511 stop your nonesense
<mofi> can i ask something regarding to laptop brand?
<cfhowlett> mofi, quick question but also see !hardware
<pooja> i want to join
<cfhowlett> pooja, ??? join what?  you're already in this channel.  ask your ubuntu question.
<Lumia930> i have installed Subversion Edge .. for some reason my Hostname is not working for repository browsing
<mazzy> who can help me with my question
<mazzy> just a simple yes or not
<popey> mazzy: what question?
<Lumia930> but my Administration console works for Subversion Edge
<mazzy> is it possible to assign to the same interface two ip address?
<cfhowlett> mazzy, ask #networking
<popey> mazzy: yes and no
<popey> mazzy: you can't have two IP on eth0 but you could have one on eth0:1 and one on eth0:2
<Lumia930> i was able to ping my host name ..
<popey> mazzy: e.g. http://askubuntu.com/questions/474298/multiple-ips-on-different-subnets-on-one-interface
<mofi> is HP a better  laptop for playing games?
<jaeckns> hi
<Lumia930> but when i use the IP am able to browse the repository
<mazzy> ok thank you popey
<Lumia930> any one can help me on that ?
<cfhowlett> mofi, gaming laptop?  razer.  otherwise most laptops are pretty darn similar across brands.
<jaeckns> hey there
<ryu13212> hello
<mofi> ok,i have a problem with ubuntu
<mofi> hi jaeckns
<Lumia930> any one have experianced Subversion Edge
<White_Cat> sda2 is the same drive right?
<White_Cat> shouldnt the new drive be sdb?
<Lumia930> Hi : (http://testsvr:3343/csvn/) admini console is accessible using host name but (http://svn.testsvr.com:18080/svn/) Repository parent is unable to access via hostname ... when i change that IP am able to get access !!!!
<ubuntu999> Hi!
<PabloArroyo> hi
<jayesh92> how to install libsystemd version 210 in 14.04 ??
<blackangelpr> any one else got this error while trying to launch vmware http://postimg.org/image/s5o2nklnz/
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, vmware?  the error references virtualbox
<blackangelpr> yes virtual box ^^
<k1l> jayesh92: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, as the error msg states: run the command to repair
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, do not work i think since i got the latest kernel that might the cause do you know if i could roll back ?  sadly the newest kernel works lots better for my ati video card
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, test it?
<fidel_> the command itself will most likelay not help
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, yes i did
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, did it work?
<blackangelpr> nop
<fidel_> blackangelpr: search for thre matching mkod-package for your kernel
<blackangelpr> thanks fidel_ will try
<fidel_> *kmod-Virtualbox-KERNEL-VERSION...
<fidel_> at least thats how i have to handle this error on fedora
<fidel_> after each kernel update ;/
<blackangelpr> appreciated hope one day kernel upgrades would be default ehhehe :)
<k1l> jayesh92: are you sure you know what you want when you request libsystemd for 14.04?
<GandalfTheWhey> Does Ubuntu support VGA?
<jayesh92> k1l: Its a dependency  for building gnome apps
<k1l> GandalfTheWhey: of course
<svetlana> how may kernel upgrades not be "default"? how may any upgrades of essential parts of the system not be "default", anyway?
<jayesh92> k1l: The page you linked doesn't shows about installation
<k1l> jayesh92: you know about the upstart vs systemd controversy and the target for 16.04 to be systemd as standard init?
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: I am trying to work out why my R9 270x wont work. I am using a DVI to VGA converter.
<jayesh92> k1l: no
<k1l> GandalfTheWhey: uh, converters are known to be difficult
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: Just looking around it seems a lot of people don't have issues
<k1l> jayesh92: ubuntu uses upstart now and is working on implementing systemd to be standard in 16.04. so no libsystemd in 14.04
<jayesh92> k1l: can't i get the dev version also ?
<anna_> hello
<jayesh92> k1l: or, what alternatives are there
<k1l> jayesh92: i think you dont understand what a complex task it is to change the init system of ubuntu
<anna_> none
<k1l> jayesh92: better see if the program you want can be build for ubuntu
<anna_> how do i fix a corrupt kernel
<jayesh92> k1l: I'm building gnome-music app
<anna_> wwow
<jayesh92> k1l: using jhbuild
<netuser> #ubuntu.tr
<anna_> what is jhbuild
<blackangelpr> svetlana, i hoppe the question was honest ^^ so here you go: What happends its ubuntu its commited to support in longterm since the kernel updates every so oftem they could not push them to the users as quickly as they come out so you get stuck with older kernels for long periods of time or with x or y ver of ubutnu you got
<cfhowlett> !kernel | anna_
<ubottu> anna_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<k1l> GandalfTheWhey: well. if you think you know the only and right answer is there even a sense if you ask at all?
<anna_> y ipod is smashed!
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: I do not think it is the converter though
<cfhowlett> anna_, not an ubuntu issue.  stay on topic or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> jayesh92: is this even an ubuntu issue?
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: I can use it on my internal graphics card and it works with no problems
<anna_> what comverter?
<netuser> hello word :) debian-live-7.8.0-i386-gnome-desktop password?
<k1l> netuser: ask #debian :)
<anna_> anybody ot a raspberry pi?
<netuser> ok
<anna_> hi
<k1l> GandalfTheWhey: if the video card or the video driver on the amd card got issues with that converter that is not helping if it works on the intel, right?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | anna_,
<ubottu> anna_,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<anna_> wats up
<abator> what is the best app for website coding ?
<abator> html, css and js in one IDE
<svetlana> There is no best. Define your needs and try a few.
<cfhowlett> abator, "best" is subject.  the "best" coders just use a terminal.  search the software center for your tools
<svetlana> abator: Narrow it down to a specific set of features you need. Narrow down your preferences. /Then/ ask here, specifying the IDE you like, and what features you would like to see.
<abator> i need help to find out which IDE will be best for coding needs of html, css, js and php
<svetlana> None is best.
<GandalfTheWhey> k1l: yeh
<cfhowlett> abator, "best" is the one you use and know.  install a few, test and choose for yourself.
<abator> none? really?
<svetlana> Yes.
<svetlana> My definition of best includes it being able to make funny noises when something works, for example. I script that. -- No other person on the planet ever needs such feature.
<svetlana> Therefore the only way for you to find out is by trying a few.
<abator> i asked just because you guys are very much involved in these kind of things, so i think you can suggest better
<fidel_> abator: there are several replies above - read em ;)
<fidel_> there is no "best"
<cfhowlett> abator, suggestion: stop insisting there is a "best".  install some tools, do your OWN testing, choose your OWN tools.
<abator> Ok, i got the idea. i have to start digging blindly
<fidel_> personaly i keep it simple and use a texteditor - others do like netbeans ...
<somsip> abator: blind head start http://devzum.com/2015/02/17/20-best-free-ides-and-editors-for-programmers/
<fidel_> and others again ..... endless
<abator> somsip: that should be good start for me, a little help is still good to try
<abator> ty
<abator> that link is good enough. really i could find that on web by myself. somsip :)
<somsip> abator: which is why we encourage people to do their own research on 'best' apps
<ErfanBs> hi, i have 1 problem: when i want install another os my system will be shutdown, know my os is ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | ErfanBs, sounds like you want to install a dual boot
<ubottu> ErfanBs, sounds like you want to install a dual boot: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<netuser> #debian.tr
<k1l> netuser: /join #channel
<ciwolsey> does anyone know why opengl doesnt work right for me with steam?
<ciwolsey> i remember installing the nvidia drivers myself and it mentioning something about not finding 32 bit libs
<ciwolsey> or them not being available
<choki> How Do I escape ! in a bash command? I need to use it as param.
<choki> this \ will not work
<somsip> choki: use '!' not "!"
<somsip> choki: or give the full example...
<xios> mune il guardiano della luna
<choki> somsip: ´ncftp -u foo -p !mypasswithstupidchars ftp.foo.net` will not work as there is a ! in the password
<cfhowlett> !il | xios
<ubottu> xios: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<cfhowlett> !it | xios sorry, italian
<ubottu> xios sorry, italian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MCMic> Hello
<svetlana> hi
<choki> somsip: so how do u escape this char? i dont get how and '!' doesnt work
<somsip> choki: you need to have a bit of patience...
<somsip> choki: but I'd suggest trying ncftp .... -p '!password'
<Drummy> hey guys I'm gonna ask some noob questions. I just installed Ubuntu for the first time last night
<White_Cat> What is the command to detect new hot swapped drives?
<Drummy> It looks like YouTube is telling me I'm missing a plugin in Firefox. Do I need to install flash player?
<somsip> !flashplugin-installer | Drummy
<somsip> !info flashplugin-installer | Drummy
<cfhowlett> Drummy, or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Drummy: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.442ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Drummy> okay cool thanks
<svetlana> Drummy: mind that flash player is proprietary and non-free -- youtube-dl is a moderately useful alternative.  (https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html & look up youtube-dl in your package manager)
<svetlana> (or gnash, if you'd like to use it in your web browser, is a free implementation of flash)
<somsip> Drummy: ...and Chrome uses it's own internal player, so I use FF without flash for safety, and fire up Chrome if I really need to use flash
<Drummy> Chrome or Chromium?
<Drummy> That makes sense though, maybe I won't mess with getting flash to work in FF
<somsip> Drummy: chrome from PPA for me. Just avoids getting caught by flash when I'm using FF for normal browsing. Might use it for the odd BBC video but that's about it, so use Chrome as and when
<choki> !ty | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<choki> :D
<somsip> choki: it worked?
<choki> somsip: yes but obviously i get a timeout now, idk why xD
<somsip> choki: can't help there, though it could be related. Server logs is the next step I guess
<BluesKaj> odd I thought youtube had officially migrated to html5 and droped flash
<BluesKaj> err dropped
<hfound> whenever I log in i get a prompt that says I need to update certain software, and it says some of the packages are untrusted, I say ok, input password and it doesn't install them
<hfound> one update of which if for the chromium browser which I uninstalled, I reinstalled it to see if that would work but it did not unfortuntely
<hfound> i'm running ubuntu trusty 14.04
<tronwh> get
<blackangelpr> hfound, i used Y ppa manager to fix that
<choki> somsip: thank you sir, works now! weird with single quotes it works but not with double (i prefer double xD)
<blackangelpr> hfound, on advance there is a option for the gpg keys
<simosx> hfound, if you run 'Software Updater' (update-manager), it should refresh the list of packages and resolve issues with keys.
<somsip> choki: double expands the contents of variables and other special chars
<blackangelpr> hggdh, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/y-ppa-manager    simosx  it also happened to me and did not help :p
<simosx> hfound, if you added other repositories, you may have forgotten to add the corresponding  GPG keys.
<Drummy> Another noob question: What would you recommend to manage workspaces and specific app rules?
<simosx> blackangelpr, Y- PPA manager seems to do the key management for PPAs from a GUI. Without it, one needs to add the key manually, or 'apt-add-repository'.
<blackangelpr> simosx, harder when you got lots of stuff going on and if they are asking here mostly that is the most easiest way
<simosx> Drummy, what do you mean by workspaces and app rules?
<Drummy> rules to designate what workspace certain apps will open in, what size the window will be, etc.
<svetlana> Your desktop environment is responsible for workspaces I think.
<simosx> blackangelpr, indeed, a GUI tool is the best.
<simosx> Drummy, you use Unity 7 or something else?
<Drummy> I'm not sure, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04
<svetlana> O.O It should have a good "Help" button which says what it is.
<simosx> Drummy, so it's Unity 7. As svetlana said, the desktop environment does the placement.
<simosx> Drummy, it is possible for a desktop environment to offer such features, however I do not think that Unity 7 at the moment offers it.
<simosx> Drummy, if you really need such things, you might want to experiment with other desktop environments, like http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<nuke1989> hi. How can i block a list of IPs from accessing my computer? I see that i can use iptables but i dont know how to use it with a long list
<simosx> Drummy, but I wholeheartedly recommend, as a new user that you are, to try to use what is offered and make your new system productive. Tinkering can be done at a latter stage.
<somsip> Drummy: WHS - there are many tiling WMs but I use awesome and having apps pinned to different screens on different monitor is great for me
<simosx> nuke1989, there is 'ufw', which is a GUI for those 'iptables'. Read more about the program at http://gufw.org/. Then, install it from the Software Centre.
<Drummy> okay. So maybe I'm looking for a window manager then
<nuke1989> simosx, its a VM so i cant use GUI
<simosx> Drummy, it's possible to install, for example, 'awesome' on Ubuntu 14.04 and then, while logging in, to select that instead of standard Ubuntu.
<Drummy> So Unity is my current WM
<Drummy> well, Unity is the Desktop Environment, and it is also my current WM
<Drummy> do I have that right?
<simosx> Drummy, click on the gear at the top-right of your screen, then click on 'About this computer'. It should tell you all these details.
<simosx> nuke1989, even with VM, it's possible to try a GUI. It depends on what access rights you have on the VM.
<simosx> nuke1989, but still, if you are doing sysadm, you might have to go the CLI way (type the commands).
<nuke1989> simosx, actually i found this   cat file_with_ips | xargs -n1 iptables -I INPUT -j DROP -s
<somsip> nuke1989: do they vary a lot or do you have ranges of IPs to block?
<simosx> nuke1989, the 'iptables' command would be the same for all those IPs. So, indeed that command helps.
<nuke1989> they vary a lot
<nuke1989> ok thanks. i think this should work....
<somsip> nuke1989: fair enough. I routinely block broad swathes of..well...china usually. Just thought I'd check
<hackeron> hey, anyone have any ideas about this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/1382707 -- How would one do a non interactive do-release-upgrade to utopic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382707 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "trusty->utopic non-interactive upgrade outputs garbage, and is interactive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simosx> hackeron, it's the ' ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.' changes that cause the problem. There should be an option to accept the default even at those.
<simosx> hackeron, check the file /usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader/DistUpgrade.cfg  At the end of it, there are some options for [NonInteractive] that you can set (like ForceInteractive).
<Myrkur> Hi
<Lumia930>  is that possible that i can use my office 360 mail accout in SVN notification server
<Myrkur> I was just wondering, is there a way I could have 2 ssh servers in the same lan ?
<hackeron> simosx: having a look, I can see DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive - but that is what I am using already?
<AristotleJones> transmission
<hateball> Myrkur: What do you mean by SSH server? Any machine you like can run an sshd
<Myrkur> yes hateball
<Myrkur> I have 2 servers that I'd like to access to
<Myrkur> For now I first log in the one who has a port forwarding then log in the second one, since they're in the same network
<hateball> Myrkur: So you're talking from WAN -> LAN ?
<simosx> hackeron, check the end of the file.
<hateball> Myrkur: Have the hosts run sshd run on different ports (not 22) and forward setup NAT accordingly
<Myrkur> yep hateball
<hateball> Myrkur: so WAN.ip:ZYX -> host1:ZYX, and WAN.ip:XYZ goes to host2:XYZ
<hackeron> simosx: [NonInteractive]
<hackeron> ForceOverwrite=yes
<Myrkur> would it work ? i haerd it could be dangerous to use ports above 1024
<hackeron> simosx: so it should be overwriting but it isn't :(
<Myrkur> yeah ok hateball
<Myrkur> thx
<hackeron> simosx: if I run ps aux, it's actually stuck on running: /usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --force-overwrite --status-fd 70 --configure ...
<hackeron> simosx: but it is not actually force overwriting anything, it's stuck waiting for user input, but because it is a non interactive shell, I can't give any
<Z3R0> hello ubuntu
<Z3R0> :)
<GandalfTheWhey> Hey - How do I get 1080p on the Intel HD 4000? I can only get 1024x768
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, did you install the intel drivers?
<simosx> Myrkur, I noticed that you used 'sed' earlier to change the files. There might be some other similar changes that make it difficult to figure out. You would need to go step by step to debug this. Sorry.
<GandalfTheWhey> cfhowlett: oh? I did not know they existed.
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, yep.  wait 1
<tomodachi> GandalfTheWhey: install intel driver? hmm no they are included
<tomodachi> in ubuntu
<GandalfTheWhey> tomodachi: Where do I get them?
<cfhowlett> tomodachi, false for 14.04
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-linux-1.0.7
<hackeron> simosx: any ideas?
<GandalfTheWhey> Thanks cfhowlett :D I will try that.
<tomodachi> GandalfTheWhey: cfhowlett hmm i not so sure thats is a good solution
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, happy2help
<cfhowlett> tomodachi, please explain
<tomodachi> intel drivers are packed and shipped with the distribution and tested by ubuntu
<GandalfTheWhey> cfhowlett: Do I need to restart?
<choki> hello cfhowlett =)
<tomodachi> if you want more bleeding edge drivers you can try one of the ppa:s
<cfhowlett> tomodachi, not so with 14.04.  I installed the drivers and got immediate improvement.
<choki> !hi | cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> choki, greetings
<tomodachi> but installing directly from some .deb file of the internet is bound to break in an upgrade
<choki> !ty | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<choki> xD
<choki> !hello | cfhowlett
<choki> damn
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, follow the script from the .deb.  I seem to recall a reboot is part of the process
<choki> ubottu: do u know phrik?
<ubottu> choki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomodachi> cfhowlett: i dont believe your way of giving help to noobs is proper ,
<choki> xD
<simosx> hackeron, can't tell. Would need to dig deeper. The issue however is with ForceOverwrite is not being honored. Perhaps the real .cfg file is somewhere else?
<annabel_> Drummy: poor you
<tomodachi> since this means problems further  down the road
<annabel_> nuke1989: you can with VNC
<cfhowlett> tomodachi, I've the exact same driver as he has for the past year with the intel driver.  no issues.  if you have better advice, give it.
<GandalfTheWhey> Nope does not work
<hackeron> simosx: any ideas how to dig deeper? - I can reproduce this on all my servers running trusty
<GandalfTheWhey> I downloaded and installed "Graphics Installer 1.0.7 for Ubuntu* 14.04, 64-bit" installed it using the software installer clicked install and restarted still no 1080p
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, look in your tools and start the intel installer
<simosx> hackeron, use 'strace' to see what files are being opened. You need to verify that the command is reading the right config file.
<GandalfTheWhey> cfhowlett: I did. It installed
<GandalfTheWhey> Ubuntu Software Centre installed it
<simosx> GandalfTheWhey, does your display support 1080p? These are done now automatically.
<Drummy> annabel_: huh?
<cfhowlett> GandalfTheWhey, 2 part process.  first the installer installs, then start the installer to get the drivers
<GandalfTheWhey> oh okay
<m1dnight_> guys, I'm having troubles getting an init.d script to start on boot
<m1dnight_> when i run sudo service name start, it works fine
<m1dnight_> it does not run on boot however
<GandalfTheWhey> tomodachi: what problems?
<m1dnight_> I have set +x on defaults and on the init.d/ file. I did update-rc too.
<hackeron> simosx: I can verify that without strace - this is the last line: *** sysctl.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? -- so the logs are showing what the problem is. This file was notified by me, but --force-overwrite is not being honoured or I think maybe force-confnew is not being passed. How would I pass force-confnew?
<m1dnight_> Could somebody provide some debugging assitance? To solve it, please? :)
<annabel_> Drummy: ignore me i am feeling despondent, sorry
<simosx> hackeron, there were two --force-overwrite options in the command line. Perhaps being two, cancels them out?
<simosx> GandalfTheWhey, there is read-edid and edid-decode that can tell you what your monitor is reporting to the graphics card (regarding resolution), and whether the EDID of your monitor is messed up (it is on some monitors).
<hackeron> simosx: no, the argument parser just ignores the same argument being passed twice - but force-overwrite overwrites package files, not configuration files - it seems like Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" is not being passed
<simosx> m1dnight_, you need to also select the 'runlevel' that the SysV (init.d) command will run in.
<JokowiKita> :)
<tomodachi> GandalfTheWhey:  cfhowlett  a fact, you do NOT need any other driver to get full resolution on the Intel hd 4000
<tomodachi> i have a intel hd400 in my computer and I have never used any external drivers
<tomodachi> im also running my screen in  1920x1200 so your problem is different
<White_Cat> I am trying to follow https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPk7EL1jja4
<White_Cat> why wouldnt ~/.config/lxc/default.conf save?
<tomodachi> GandalfTheWhey: that guy is giving you lousy support you should find a real solution to your problems
<White_Cat> I realize its a permission issue but shouldnt the user I just crated have permission their own home directory?
<tomodachi> GandalfTheWhey:  Since you also seem unable to realise what is a good helper and what is not , irecommend you to ask your question on askubuntu, where you can see on the rating of users if an answer is a good one or not
<m1dnight_> simosx: I passed in defaults, i'm trying with specific runlevels atm
<Myrkur> I have a strange problem with ssh
<Myrkur> In the same lan, I can ssh to a machine using only it's hostname
<Myrkur> but it doesn't alwys work
<Myrkur> sometimes it doesn't work but if I try again right away, it works
<simosx> GandalfTheWhey, there is read-edid and edid-decode that can tell you what your monitor is reporting to the graphics card (regarding resolution), and whether the EDID of your monitor is messed up (it is on some monitors). Ask if you want help on this.
<White_Cat> am I doing something wrong?
<m1dnight_> hmm, running the script as the user that runs it (e.g., "foo") : ~ /etc/init.d/ name works fine as well
<Myrkur> Ok this might be a dns problem with my router
<White_Cat>  Error writing /home/lxcuser/.config/lxc/default.conf: No such file or directory
<m1dnight_> im out of ideas, and is google :>
<White_Cat> its that users own home directory
<White_Cat> what is incorrect?
<simosx> m1dnight_, if you want to run a command that is not a service, you can just add it to /etc/rc.local instead.
<m1dnight_> well, it's a service
<m1dnight_> its sickbeard, in this particular case
<m1dnight_> are there any logs I can consult about this?
<m1dnight_> like "init d script foo failed"
<simosx> m1dnight_, have you followed instructions such as http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-sickbeard-on-ubuntu/ ?
<m1dnight_> simosx: exactly those :)
<m1dnight_> I ave scoured the google-planes for bugs, but o solution worked
<m1dnight_> i really don't get it
<m1dnight_> ill try and redo everything
<m1dnight_> see what that gives
<simosx> m1dnight_, when you boot Ubuntu, there is an option at grub to show you messages (be verbose). If you enable that, you might see something.
<FoolsRun> Hi, has anyone had luck setting up VNC to the LightDM greeter? Here's where I'm stuck: I have the VNC server running, and I can see the greeter when I connect to it, but when I log in I don't get a desktop. Just the greeter's background. I left it for an hour and the desktop never appeared.
<CharChar> Hello!
<CharChar> Can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | CharChar
<ubottu> CharChar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<m1dnight_> simosx: yeah but i'm on ssh
<m1dnight_> so that's not going to work :<
<m1dnight_> i restarted from scratch
<m1dnight_> still nothing
<m1dnight_> damnit!
<CharChar> Can anyone explain to me how to configure and use "logkeys" in ubuntu 14.04? Sorry, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm a newbie :P
<CharChar> Can anyone explain to me how to configure and use "logkeys" in ubuntu 14.04? Sorry, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm a newbie :P
<FoolsRun> CharChar: don't spam your question; if someone knows the answer and can help they'll speak up
<cfhowlett> CharChar, 2 minute wait for an answer?  be patient!
<popey> CharChar: what have you tried?
<m1dnight_> So I put a write to a logfile in the init.d script and i do get output
<m1dnight_> made a more detailed log now lets se what gives
<CharChar> I've tried configuring logkeys, but it doesn't pick up any keys
<m1dnight_> so on boot it stops first, then it runs
<m1dnight_> why on earth is it not running properly then
<popey> CharChar: are you running it as sudo?
<CharChar> Yes.
<popey> CharChar: yeah, it doesn't work here either
<popey> CharChar: there's a troubleshooting guide at http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/wiki/Documentation
<popey> probably looking at wrong device
<tharkun> Good $DATE I installed last night ubuntu 14.xx and installed on top of it notion. I am using a dual monitor at the moment but xrandr fails to properly configure them..
<CharChar> I start the logging process, and leave it running in the background to test it, but when I finish the process and check what's been logged, I only see Shift, or arrow signals (updown up up)
<tharkun> Any suggestions on how to debug this isue
<CharChar> Ok thank you popey
<popey> CharChar: no problem
<CharChar> I went through that guide before, but I still don't know what to do. When I start logging, I leave it working in the background, and when I finish the process and check the results, I get something like: Alt+Alt, up^up^up. Shift+Ctrl
<Guest71129> gm anyone home
<SchrodingersScat> home is where the heart is
<tharkun> Guest71129: gm? Why not be a bit more specific about your problem?
<Guest71129> trying to get in a ircchat from ubunt
<Guest71129> cant get specifics to work
<Guest71129> I put in host webchat.ircnet.net
<Guest71129> add username and pass
<Guest71129> nadda I go here
<Guest71129> but not sure techs even know how to set a irc up
<redpix0> !list ubuntu channels
<ubottu> redpix0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !alis | redpix0
<ubottu> redpix0: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<redpix0> !10x
<SchrodingersScat> Guest71129: that's not an irc server address for ircnet afaik, irc.ca.ircnet.net/6667 worked for me
<s1thl0rd> Hi, first time poster here. I wish to develop linux kernel and i have finally decided that this how i wish to spend rest of my life. So far my journey has been in the land of IT and M$. I'm good with VMware and virtualization technologies. But when it comes to linux and kernel development, i'm a complete noob. Only one question, where do i begin?
<EzeQL> hi, I have a vm running ubuntu server. How can i mount the a iso?
<tomodachi>  s1thl0rd do you have any developer experience in the c language?
<MonkeyDust> s1thl0rd  start in #ubuntu-app-devel
<tomodachi> MonkeyDust: he was asking about the kernel
<Wolfgang> Does anyone have experience with ANY keylogger?
<tomodachi> not about "apps"
<EriC^^> s1thl0rd: tldp.org have some good guides, namely the intro to linux, system admin guide, gnu command line summary, and file system hierarchy
<MonkeyDust> tomodachi  it's the devel-part, why i was suggesting it
<tomodachi> s1thl0rd: you can also look into this http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelProjects
<s1thl0rd> I have some but not enough
<EriC^^> s1thl0rd: this seems like a good book, never read it though http://idak.gop.edu.tr/esmeray/UnderStandingKernel.pdf
<White_Cat> hi I have a quick question
<White_Cat> I get this error
<White_Cat>  Error writing /home/lxcuser/.config/lxc/default.conf: No such file or directory
<White_Cat> What is incorrect? It is the users own home directory...
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type ls -ld /home/lxcuser/.config/lxc/default.conf
<White_Cat> ls: cannot access /home/lxcuser/.config/lxc/default.conf: No such file or directory
<BlueGlasses> my nvidia board went nuts after apt-get upgrade (I think new x was installed) and now I unity is not working well. My board is Geforce 6150SE (nforce 430) Help!
<White_Cat> oh hi EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hi White_Cat :)
<BlueGlasses> *my
<White_Cat> I am trying to follow https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPk7EL1jja4 actually
<White_Cat> trying to create lxc
<s1thl0rd> I'm currently reading  professional linux kernel architecture by Wolfgang Mauerer
<White_Cat> I need to create 3 different unprivilaged configs
<Wolfgang> I have problems using logkeys. I start the logging process, leave it working in the background, then kill it, and when I check the results, I only get things like: Alt+Ctrl. UP^UP^UP^UP^UP Shift+Left. Please help.
<ROKO__> hello
<ROKO__> how can i optimize unity for steam ??
<White_Cat> EriC^^ so what should be the permissions for this user?
<EriC^^> White_Cat: the file isn't created, try touch /home/lxcuser/.config/lxc/default.conf
<BlueGlasses> I already tryed all available drivers
<White_Cat> cannot touch
<White_Cat> I can do so with my admin account
<White_Cat> is that a good idea?
<s1thl0rd> Anyways, i'm glad that my first official irc post didn't go unheard. Thanks a ton :) I will be back but with a 'relevant' query instead. Till then cheers!
<EriC^^> White_Cat: no
<White_Cat> I dont want to mess permissions even more
<ROKO__> there is no Unredirect Fullscreen Windows
<ROKO__> like in old versions
<White_Cat> yeah its still complaining about the absence of the file
<FoolsRun> Anyone had luck getting VNC to work from LightDM login screen? I can get to the login screen fine, and log in, but I never get a desktop. It just shows the LightDM greeter background and nothing ever happens.
<EriC^^> White_Cat: why can't you touch it?
<EriC^^> White_Cat: check the permissions and owners of the dirs leading to it
<White_Cat> touch: cannot touch ‘/home/lxcuser/.config/lxc/default.conf’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ah, i guess /.config/lxc doesn't exist
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> shouldnt nano create it?
<GrandCroc> hello
<BlueGlasses> which driver is the best driver for a nvidia Geforce 6150SE ?
<FoolsRun> BlueGlasses: the proprietary one is probably best
<White_Cat> oh directories
<White_Cat> got it
<BlueGlasses> FoolsRun: which of the proprietary ones (there are several ) ...
<FoolsRun> BlueGlasses: how are they labeled?
<BlueGlasses> FoolsRun: nvidia-current, nvidia-experimental-304...
<FoolsRun> BlueGlasses: -current is going to be stable and work great. -experimental is just that. Might be crashy. If you want to deal with crashy, it might have better performance.
<BlueGlasses> FoolsRun: but I've tried both and it loads well but after login keeps giving errors... cant use the system...
<FoolsRun> BlueGlasses: ah, okay, that wasn't clear from your post above. What kind of errors?
<BlueGlasses> FoolsRun: unity doesn't work well, it takes a long time to load and its buggy
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I have a syntax question if you have a minute
<White_Cat> lxc-create -t download -n unprivileged -- -d ubuntu -r trusty -a amd64
<EriC^^> sure
<White_Cat> that creates an unprivilaged ubuntu right?
<White_Cat> is ubuntu there its name?
<White_Cat> can I call it something else?
<BlueGlasses> what is nvidia-modprobe?
<White_Cat> I want to name my 3 instances with lxc
<EriC^^> i think ubuntu is the name of the distro
<BlueGlasses> is there any channel specialized in ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<sureshp>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sureshp bioabbmdpnzy
<marshal0505> time to change that password sureshp
<redpix0> :))
<blackangelpr> ^^
<redpix0>  /msg
<sureshp> marshal0505: how to change that .. m finding it bit difficult to get resiter myself
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<EriC^^> sureshp: that's just the verification code, you can change the password with /msg nickserv set passwd
<ROKO__> steam
<ROKO__> ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
<ROKO__> [2015-02-18 18:28:58] Startup - updater built Nov 25 2013 18:07:05
<EriC^^> sorry, /msg nickserv set password <new password>
<ROKO__> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ROKO__> /usr/games/steam: 16: /usr/games/steam: /home/roko__/.steam/steam.sh: not found
<ROKO__> any ideas ?
<DemHydraz> Hai.
<Guest21301> happy new year
<redpix0> ?
<DemHydraz> i'm having trouble getting my laptop booting from a live usb
<omgitsmit> DemHydraz: have you tried the alt images? (im not even sure if they still have them)
<EriC^^> DemHydraz: what have you tried?
<omgitsmit> DemHydraz: back in the day, i had to use the alternate images to do a text only install before i could get the desktop GUI to work
<omgitsmit> Suffice to say, i haven't had to use those alt images in years.
<DemHydraz> I used unetbootin to burn an ISO of ubuntu gnome 14.10 to an USB- when I tell my laptop to boot from USB HDD:, it says, in the top-left corner of the screen, "Booting in insecure mode". No grub screen shows, at all, and it just stays there. Monitor turned on, no video of any kind
<sureshp> EriC^^: looks like docs says whatever password you have started registering
<sureshp> should be the one ..
<Treaver> Hey guys, I was curious...
<EriC^^> DemHydraz: did you checksum the iso?
<Treaver> Who here likes to read?
<somsip> !ot | Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> sureshp: yes, if you'd like to change it use /msg nickserv set password
<DemHydraz> I'll try now, Eric
<EriC^^> DemHydraz: also, try to dd the iso instead of unetbootin
<omgitsmit> DemHydraz: i've had some bad luck lately with unetbootin, was forced to create the USB using Yumi USB creator in windows :(
<DemHydraz> I'm using windows, dd does not apply
<EriC^^> it gets odd sometimes dd is more of a sure thing
<omgitsmit> "when in doubt, dd"
<omgitsmit> +1 EriC^^
<DemHydraz> I'm going to try to checksum it now
<EriC^^> omgitsmit: +1
<EriC^^> heh :D
<omgitsmit> :o
<DemHydraz> I also tried to burn the same ISO to a DVD- same problem on laptop
<DemHydraz> When I try to use or the DVD or the USB stick on my desktop however, it boots fine
<EriC^^> DemHydraz: did you try to disable secure boot? maybe you dont have the signed files for ubuntu or something
<DemHydraz> There is no option on my BIOS to disable secure mode
<EriC^^> ok
<DemHydraz> and my md5 sums are equal
<DemHydraz> Also: I have succeded installing from this same CD (same ISO) on this laptop before
<omgitsmit> DemHydraz: dirty cd or BIOS settings then
<DemHydraz> dirty USB too?
<omgitsmit> you said same cd
<DemHydraz> It worked with the CD, but it doesn't work with the same CD or USB
<DemHydraz> It worked in the past, doesn't work anymore
<DemHydraz> Would trying to install Ubuntu with Unity make any difference?
<aykut> hey guys
<omgitsmit> DemHydraz: you can try gnome, but i fear you'll never go back to unity ;)
 * omgitsmit ducks
<aykut> i m playing with nginx
<aykut> first i did apt-get purge nginx*
<saymoo> why purging?
<omgitsmit> saymoo: conf files?
<DemHydraz> That wasn't the exact question, omgitsmit. Let me rephrase: Would downloading and burning a vanilla ubuntu ISO and then burning that to my USB stick have any difference then my ubuntu GNOME ISO?
<aykut> i played conf files too much
<omgitsmit> DemHydraz: other than the window manager, no
<saymoo> aah ok.. :)
<DemHydraz> good because unity suck
<MonkeyDust> omgitsmit  i did
<aykut> then remove /etc/nginx folder
 * omgitsmit ducks for DemHydraz m
<DemHydraz> damnit keyboard you're making me look bad
<aykut> now im trying install nginx again
<aykut> but apt doesnt create config files again
<saymoo> Unity... hmm what DOES it unite?
<saymoo> :P
<DemHydraz> Noobs.
<redpix0> can you install nginx on ubuntu phone?
<el3> Hi I accedently deleted my /boot folder in ubuntu14.04. What should it look like=
<el3> ?
<omgitsmit> redpix0: they have mini webserver apks for android, not sure about ubuntu phone. thats new for me
<omgitsmit> el3: im not sure if dpkg-reconfigure would rebuild grub2 for you?
<omgitsmit> recreating the /boot folder?
<redpix0> omgitsmit, here's apache on ubuntu phone http://i.imgur.com/mSTNYMN.png
<el3> Okey I can try. I am still on the system
<DemHydraz> ubuntu phone looks bawss
<el3> omgitsmit: dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<choki> ty somsip :3
<DemHydraz> omgitsmit, I think this may be a good sign: before the boot menu entry said "USB HDD:" now it says "USB HDD: Kingston DT 101 G2"
<DemHydraz> uh hot damn
<MonkeyDust> DemHydraz  mind the language
<DemHydraz> still no success
<etrjta> hello everyone. I have sometimes the following discrete problems at starting the computer: the monitor is very dark, and I'd have to readjust it from brightness settings when I manage to trace the login window :) the other problem is that every now and then the mouse cursor is not there when desktop appears, and I'd have to do ctrl+alt+del or, if I can get there, the log out/shut down. then a minute later or so the log out countdown window a
<etrjta> ppears and with it the cursor, too.
<DemHydraz> ubuntu hates me
<bazhang> DemHydraz, please, no need for the constant offtopic editorializing
<DemHydraz> ?
<bazhang> DemHydraz, this is support only, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<DemHydraz> I'm not chit-chatting, thanks.
<etrjta> gosh, and now the cursor is there, but it doesnt click
<jonathanweber> Hello! I am looking for a way to put together a sequenze of 16-bit png images to a movie without loosing quality in the single frames. Unfortunately, avconv seems to significantly reduce quality for any reason...
<redpix0> try shotcut
<dahui__> hi all... i'm having little problem with my sound on ubuntu 14.04... When I play any video or music, the sound is ok but the quality is not good.. like the bass sound... If i run alsamixer and disable everything and able again the sound works perfect.. but every time i need to run alsamixer disable and able again... does any one have a suggestion? i re install pulse audio and alsa-base.. i try the alsactl store 0 but not success
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173013 jonathanweber seen this?
<MonkeyDust> jonathanweber  try this http://sourceforge.net/projects/photostoryx/files/
<bazhang> dahui__, what about using pavucontrol/padevchooser
<omgitsmit> dahui__: what are you testing the sound with? headphones? speakers?
<dahui__> bazhang, never heard about it...
<dahui__> omgitsmit, speakers
<dahui__> the notebook speakers
<omgitsmit> dahui__: have a pair of heaphones to try out?
<omgitsmit> im also assuming you're testing with a song or something you are familiar with
<bazhang> dahui__, they are packages, try to install them and usethem
<dahui__> omgitsmit,  yep... with a mp4 and youtube videos...
<dahui__> bazhang, i will try now..
<omgitsmit> you can also grab VLC and test with the built-in EQ
<dahui__> omgitsmit,  i have a JBL speaker that is perfect for the BASS sound.. and it only works on that situation.. have to desable and able again
<omgitsmit> disable what?
<dahui__> k v
<c0ffee1> quit
<dahui__> omgitsmit,  go to alsamixer.. disable everything and able again
<dahui__> then the sound is perfect
<omgitsmit> ah i didn't know you got perfect sound after doing that
<omgitsmit> then yeah, that rules out hardware
<bynarie> can anyone tell me the latest SUPPORTED kernel for server 14.04?
<omgitsmit> i thought pulse was still the default in buntu?
<omgitsmit> bynarie: the most recent kernel available via aptitude?
<BluesKaj> dahui__, make sure automute is disabled in alsamixer
<bynarie> ok which is?
<bazhang> !info linux-image-generic trusty | bynarie
<omgitsmit> well im asking what you're looking for...
<BluesKaj> omgitsmit, pulse runs on top of alsa as a sound server
<bynarie> thx
<ubottu> bynarie: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.45.52 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<omgitsmit> BluesKaj: ahhh that makes sense
<dahui__> BluesKaj, the automute is enabled...  how do I disable..i'm trying with 'm' but not working..
<creichen> Hi!  Is there such a thing as an Ubuntu 14.10 boot rescue image (amd64) that has boot-repair installed?
<omgitsmit> creichen: i use a boot-repair iso cd
<omgitsmit> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<bazhang> bynarie, for future purposes, you can /msg ubottu info package name
<BluesKaj> dahui__, navigate to the automute and use the up down keys to disable/enable
<dahui__> BluesKaj, yep... just got it the down key
<creichen> omgitsmit: that sounds exactly like the thing I was looking for-- thank you! :-)
<omgitsmit> creichen: right on :)
<BluesKaj> da then inn the terminal run alsactl store to save your alsmixer settings
<BluesKaj> dahui__, ^
<omgitsmit> thought you were goin dutch on use there BluesKaj ;)
<omgitsmit> us*
<dahui__> BluesKaj, i already did that but not with the disable option.. i will reboot the system now just to see if is working.. just a minute
<BluesKaj> omgitsmit,  dutch ? :)
<omgitsmit> BluesKaj: "da" hahaa
<PeppoTux> is there anyone who runs a Samsung printer on linux?
<omgitsmit> PeppoTux: HP, Cannon and Xerox here.
<BluesKaj> PeppoTux, which linux OS are you asking about?
<bynarie> bazhang, thank you
<OerHeks> PeppoTux, i am, samsung LP
<OerHeks> PeppoTux, good supported AFAIK
<zaggynl> hi anyone ever had a bug when mouse/keyboard stop working on your DE?
<dahui__> BluesKaj, didn t work... =/
<dahui__> same thing
<zaggynl> I couldn't find anything in kernel, xorg or auth log
<dahui__> i try to re install pulseaudio and alsa base
<dahui__> but not success
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, does anyone know how to make chromium boot faster on the first boot? Because the first time I boot up chromium, it takes like 10 seconds and it gradually gets faster. But I would like a faster boot up ofcourse. Please help me.
<omgitsmit> O_OniGiri: plugins?
<DemHydraz> I used unetbootin to burn an ISO of ubuntu gnome 14.10 to an USB- when I tell my laptop to boot from USB HDD:, it says, in the top-left corner of the screen, "Booting in insecure mode". No grub screen shows, at all, and it just stays there. Monitor turned on, no video of any kind. It has worked before (same ISO, burned to CD), it also works on my desktop. My BIOS doesn't have an option for turning off secure mode. Also, when I plug in an external monitor via
<DemHydraz> HDMI, no video there too.
<O_OniGiri> omgitsmit: what's with plugins?
<MonkeyDust> O_OniGiri  preload helps apps load faster
<omgitsmit> O_OniGiri: a lot of chrome plugins can make launch times faster
<omgitsmit> er slower*
<O_OniGiri> MonkeyDust: I already have preload installed
<omgitsmit> (sips more coffee)
<O_OniGiri> omgitsmit: you mean more plugins make launch slower?
<omgitsmit> yeah, because it has to sping up each plugin on launch
<k1l> O_OniGiri: it reloads all opened tabs on start. so close the unwanted tabs
<O_OniGiri> k1l: I have no tabs open
<Malsasa> Hello. What is the normal output of aria2c -x10 URLHERE? Is it same with axel -n 10 (I mean, CLI shows that the file is being splitted into 10 pieces and downloaded simultaneously)? My that aria2c output is always SINGLE connection (or I am wrong to see aria2 interface): http://i.imgur.com/SnTaG2D.png. Please tell me if I'm wrong reading aria2's interface. Thank you.
<O_OniGiri> could I test the launch time by disabling all extension?
<MonkeyDust> O_OniGiri  mzybe this trick helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/10293725/
<O_OniGiri> MonkeyDust: it doesnt work
<dahui__> any other suggestions???
<bazhang> dahui__, tried pavucontrol/padevchooser?
<bazhang> dahui__, if so what errors
<dahui__> bazhang, yep i install padevchooser
<dahui__> the pavu already had it
<bazhang> dahui__, what errors, what exactly did you try
<PeppoTux> unfortunately Smart Panel doesn't work!
<omgitsmit> no so smart of a panel after-all
<bazhang> PeppoTux, to check ink levels?
<bazhang> PeppoTux, yet both the scanner and the printer work?
<PeppoTux> yeah
<PeppoTux> with the original driver
<bazhang> PeppoTux, this an inkjet or a laser
<dahui__> bazhang, before i say the steps i did.. did i explain correctly ?? i mean.. did you understand my problem? i'm not very good with english
<PeppoTux> i installed smart panel too (last release 2009) but it doesn't recognize the driver
<PeppoTux> laser
<PeppoTux> clx-3185
<PeppoTux> good one! :)
<bazhang> PeppoTux, the precise need for ink levels is what?
<PeppoTux> i mean, I'd like to see if i have to change the toner
<bazhang> PeppoTux, most decent level laser have around 2550-3000 pages per
<PeppoTux> should i count every print i make? that's kinda difficult :)
<Gunman> hello
<PeppoTux> at least to remember
<bazhang> dahui__, you simply said you installed them, not what you tried with them, what errors
<omgitsmit> Did that with my gas tank, you're gunna have a bad time.
<PeppoTux> anyway the printer works great
<bazhang> PeppoTux, when the pages become very light, time to change
<Gunman> Yo manne
<morne> hi
<bazhang> PeppoTux, most of the ink level software will severely under-report, its programmed in to do that
<PeppoTux> i don't know how many toners it has. i mean, if one for black and others for colour
<morne> my server is falty
<omgitsmit> faulty?
<omgitsmit> howso?
<bazhang> details please morne
<dahui__> bazhang, the same thing... the sound is playing but not with quality ( i mean the bass speaker not working) .. only when i open alsamixer and disable everything and able everything again that the bass speaker works and the sound is perfect
<PeppoTux> i have to download a guide
<bazhang> !!info paprefs | dahui__ try this then
<morne> only my one network card is picking up, I am running debian.. in the udev rules both cards are picking up and my interfaces file looks correct.. eth1 works but not eth0 :(
<Gunman> mmm lets see
<bazhang> morne #debian for debian support
<omgitsmit> morne: whats in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<omgitsmit> morne: are you enabling eth1 in there?
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<PeppoTux> bazhang,  b/n toner costs € 148,17. jesus!
<bazhang> !info paprefs
<omgitsmit> morne: you can manually bring it up with: ifconfig eth1 up
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (utopic), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<bazhang> dahui__, ^
<omgitsmit> morne: then grab a DHCP address with: dhclient eth1
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install paprefs   <--- dahui__
<dahui__> i already have it..
<bazhang> dahui__, then set it
<omgitsmit> bazhang: pretty strange that it fixes itself when he disables/enables
<bazhang> he should never remove and reinstall alsa
<omgitsmit> heh
<omgitsmit> One does not simply reinstall alsa
<dahui__> omgitsmit, you got it... it fix when disable/able hehehe
<vagrant> Hi there
<omgitsmit> afk
<jonathanweber> What Codec can I use to losslessly save png frames (that means no image conversion)
<bazhang> jonathanweber, is this to knit them together into a movie of some sort
<wafflejock> jonathanweber, codec + no image conversion = does not compute... maybe you want lossless compression though http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_codecs#Lossless_compression_2
<jonathanweber> bazhang: Yes, putting together a set of PNGs (for integration into an premiere pro project, not for direct distribution)
<bazhang> jonathanweber, what was the result of the commands linked I gave you
<dahui___> bazhang, othe ideas?
<dahui___> omgitsmit,  other ideas??
<sts> hello folks. does anyone know how i can send the kernel ring buffer to a logfile?
<bazhang> dahui___, you have removed and reinstalled alsa, but given us none of the errors when using pavucontrol/devchooser in conjunction with paprefs
<dahui___> but how do i use them.. i open and then what?
<jonathanweber> bazhang: Didn't see the link, I am sorry - just testing it right now
<dahui___> nothing happens
<dahui___> i change every option and no erros no success no nothing
<White_Cat_mobil_> EriC^^  thanks for the help
<bazhang> dahui___, its hard to say as all you shared with us is "dont work"
<White_Cat_mobil_> Did you mention anything?
<dahui___> bazhang, the basic thing is that the bass speaker (JBL) only works on that situation... disable and able
<dahui___> the sound is going out... but the bass speaker not working in "natural" ways...
<omgitsmit> "You said you were all about that Bass, the lie detector determined that to be a lie"
<samuel__> hahah
<jonathanweber> bazhang: When I try the commands from the thread, it chooses libx264 automatically - which does not support RGB color model
<jonathanweber> bazhang: if I use "-c:v copy" then I get png-frames, but the question is which container is used for storing a png-sequenze
<bazhang> jonathanweber, another suggestion would be openshot, choose a folder of .png for example and it does the rest
<welovfree> hello guys can you suggest a good unix tutorial for beginners, basic commands, shell scripting...etc
<SCHAAP137> welovfree, what operating system will u be using?
<smunguia> O'Reilly books are good.
<bazhang> welovfree, did you mean linux and bash? or ##unix
<smunguia> I do also love dummies books.
<welovfree> I installed ubuntu in a virtual machine
<samuel__> hey guys
<bazhang> !manual | welovfree start here
<ubottu> welovfree start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | welovfree and here
<ubottu> welovfree and here: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<welovfree> bazhang: is it covering all the common aspect of unix based OSs
<Amadeus7> Does anyone have experience with keyloggers?
<welovfree> because I don't want to study ubuntu in specific
<bazhang> welovfree, try ##linux this is ubuntu support, there is also #bash and ##unix
<bazhang> use alis to search welovfree
<bazhang> !alis | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<welovfree> ahhhh, thatnk you
<Amadeus7> Nobody helps me out ._.
<bazhang> Amadeus7, apt-cache search keylogger
<omgitsmit> Amadeus7: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<bazhang> search using that Amadeus7
<genii> !info logkeys
<ubottu> logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (utopic), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Amadeus7> omgitsmit you don't have to be like that
<Amadeus7> Thank you bazhang
<WRStone3> Anyone have any experience with PowerBroker Identity Services Open and Microsoft Azure?  I've joined literally hundreds of Linux boxes to AD (most recently about a hundred in Amazon AWS VPC and GovCloud).  PBIS has been totally reliable.  In Azure, it will not properly join the domain.  And yes, I hate Azure, but when they pay you ... <shrug>
<omgitsmit> Be like what exactly? I was just asking a question.
<bazhang> !info azure
<ubottu> Package azure does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> WRStone3, this is ubuntu support you realize
<WRStone3> bazhang, indeed, and since the platform is Ubuntu 14.04 and the app is 64-bit PBIS open ... ;)
<bazhang> WRStone3, whats the exact issue then
<WRStone3>  I've joined literally hundreds of Linux boxes to AD (most recently about a hundred in Amazon AWS VPC and GovCloud).  PBIS has been totally reliable.  In Azure, it will not properly join the domain.  If you want the specifics (command-line and verbose log output) I can provide them.
<bazhang> WRStone3, pbis is the ubuntu related part?
<bazhang> !find pbis
<ubottu> File pbis found in tagua-data
<k1l> WRStone3: this is a technical support channel. not a ranting channel. please keep it clear for people who actually need help with their ubuntu installs
<bazhang> !info tagua-data
<ubottu> tagua-data (source: tagua): Theme data for the tagua board-game frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~alpha2-12build1 (utopic), package size 2244 kB, installed size 3937 kB
<WRStone3> bazhang, Ubuntu is the target server that I'm attempting to join  to the domain.  PBIS Open is a set of programs developed to more seamlessly integrate Linux into Active Directory environments.
<WRStone3> http://www.beyondtrust.com/Resources/OpenSourceDocumentation/
<bazhang> WRStone3, you should contact them, thats not a part of the ubuntu software repos /support
<WRStone3> bazhang, sadly, I've tried.  They do not offer support except in online forums.
<kib_> yakk,,, the file copy and move program implementation in ubuntu 14.04 is very cpu intensive
<WRStone3> Well, I appreciate the input in any case.  Thanks.
<bazhang> kib_, what version, how much ram
<kib_> version 14.04.1 ,,, upto 20% cpu time ,,, the fact is it even hangs other open programs
<bazhang> kib_, and ram
<bazhang> kib_, what does top say about running processes of that as well
<kib_> haven't "tope'd" that
<bazhang> kib_, how much ram?
<kib_> does it run smoothly on your machine bazhang?
<jkbbwr> My system is freezing up after x time from connecting to a wifi network
<jkbbwr> First goes mouse and keyboard, followed by screen, only fix is a hard reboot. Any ideas?
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone have any idea how I would solve these GPG errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10294598/
<Paddy_NI> I have already tried using several different mirrors, performing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" and have used Y-PPA-Manager to "fix missing GPG Keys". All to no avail
<Paddy_NI> I have also made offering to Cthulhu whilst dancing naked with a dead chicken around a fire in my yard.
<ioria> Paddy_NI: i'm sorry to hear that
<ioria> Paddy_NI: maybe rebuild the apt cache
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I don't think I have done that yet
<MrAsk> I'm (un)happy owner of msi u135dx. It had option to overclock processor in win7 by clicking functional button. At ubuntu this button is doing nothig and now I have 1Ghz insteadof 1,7GHz
<MrAsk> what do?
<ioria> Paddy_NI: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php
<Paddy_NI> ioria, That link leads to a generic page
<Paddy_NI> No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
<ki7mt> Paddy_NI, the last box I had this happen too, this is that fixed it for me:  sudo apt-get clean   cd /var/lib/apt  sudo mv lists lists.old  sudo mkdir -p lists/partial  sudo apt-get clean  sudo apt-get update   that's what I found in my notes.
<ioria> Paddy_NI: give me a sec ...
<BluesKaj> MrAsk, install cpufrequtils
<Paddy_NI> ki7mt, I will make note of that, thank you :-)
<BluesKaj> !cpufrequtils | MrAsk
<omgitsmit> BluesKaj: oh thats neat
<BluesKaj> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (utopic), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<ioria> Paddy_NI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061170
 * omgitsmit bookmarks
<Nikesh> usb-creator-gtk won't let me choose the manjaro iso i want to put on an usb
<john_doe_jr> how do I create a crontab that will start @ 8:00 A.M. and run every hour for 7 hours after the initial start of 8:00 A.M.?
<omgitsmit> Nikesh: what error do you get?
<Paddy_NI> Nikesh, Use Unetbootin
<Paddy_NI> !unetbootin | Nikesh
<ubottu> Nikesh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<omgitsmit> john_doe_jr: have you tried a cronjob calculator? http://cron.nmonitoring.com/cron-generator.html
<Nikesh> omgitsmit: no error, i open the file selection dialog, choose the manjaro iso and it does nothing
<Nikesh> Paddy_NI: ok
<fazz> no sound coming from chrome on ubuntu?
<fazz> from flash?
<fazz> i get the sound from notifications
<fazz> and other apps.
<fazz> using HDMI.
<omgitsmit> what about non-HDMI?
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Unfortunately still the same
<fazz> the music goes to headphone jack.
<fazz> why not through HDMI?
<Paddy_NI> which driver are you using?
<BluesKaj> fazz, install ubuntu-restricted-extras  for flash and java
<Paddy_NI> fazz, ^
<omgitsmit> +1 BluesKaj
<fazz> thanks.. already have flash and java.
<fazz> it works...
<ioria> Paddy_NI: what the exact error ?
<fazz> but not going through hdmi.
<BluesKaj> other codecs come with it , fazz
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Same as the original
<omgitsmit> BluesKaj: would restricted drivers have anything to do with that?
<Paddy_NI> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10294598/
<fazz> it seems like there is a setting for moving sound to hdmi?
<BluesKaj> fazz, you need to use the spdif out in your soundcard
<fazz> under settings i have set output to HDMI.
<fazz> where do i find spdif?
<BluesKaj> fazz, alsamixer in the terminal
<Paddy_NI> fazz, Once in alsamixer press F5 to show all available volumes
<fazz> is there a gui for alsamixer?
<Paddy_NI> fazz, That is a gui
<Paddy_NI> Ncurses
<BluesKaj> fazz, just type alsamixer in the terminal
<fazz> got it.
<fazz> that was it. Thanks so much?
<ioria> Paddy_NI: did you try with  sudo cp -R /var/lib/apt/lists/* ~/lists/  and sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<fazz> this is a terminal GUI, any reason why not a gui within XWIN?
<fazz> that would be helpful :)
<fazz> i know just picky.
<Paddy_NI> fazz, because it is superfluous to requirements
<sts> where does ubuntu log the dmesg?
<sts> in which file?
<vee-trev> l
<sts> anyone knows? i'm on 14.04lts
<m1dnight_>  /var/log/dmesg
<Paddy_NI> fazz, there is a more fully features sound interface however I cannot remember its name
<vee-trev> ls
<omgitsmit> /var/log/dmesg
<fazz> spdif is showing 00 can't change.
<sts> /var/log/dmesg is empty
<bazhang> pavucontrol
<Paddy_NI> fazz, Did you press the UP arrow?
<omgitsmit> sudo cat /var/log/dmesg
<lotuspsychje> sts: dmesg in terminal
<fazz> i did.
<sts> lotuspsychje: i want to tail it ;-)
<RedWar> Pulseaudio is one that you can use Fazz
<lotuspsychje> sts: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<sts> lotuspsychje: does it log dmsg to a file? or should I use journalctl (which is not installed)
<fazz> thanks redwar.
<sts> lotuspsychje: that doesn't work
<morne> anyone knows zabbix?
<m1dnight_> the file is named dmesg
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I am actually just about to give that one a go
<Paddy_NI> ioria, :-)
<sts> lotuspsychje: `dmesg` shows logs, /var/log/dmesg is empty
<ioria> Paddy_NI:sudo apt-get update  finally
<zanberdo> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu touch questions?
<popey> yes, #ubuntu-touch
<zanberdo> thanks
<popey> np
<lotuspsychje> sts: lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<lotuspsychje> [   10.982298] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'
<lotuspsychje> works here
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Still exactly the same
<Paddy_NI> A5hBurn360
<lotuspsychje> sts: syslog tail working?
<vee-trev> Hi guys where do I get my full login/ activity log?
<sts> lotuspsychje: there are some messages, but its not up to date, if you compare it with `dmesg`
<omgitsmit> vee-trev: history?
<sts> vee-trev: lastlog, last, /var/log/auth.log
<vee-trev> omgitsmit: Yes login history
<vee-trev> sts: thsnks let me check it out
<lotuspsychje> sts: are you logged in as admin user?, or sudo tail make any difference?
<omgitsmit> lotuspsychje: thats what i was thinking for a min
<sts> lotuspsychje: i'm a sysadmin, i'm using enough rights, and don't get a error when tailing...
<morne> hi guys
<nottrobin> do anyone know what channel would be a good place to ask about ubuntu support for touch-screen monitors?
<omgitsmit> nottrobin: #ubuntu-touch maybe?
<nottrobin> omgitsmit: thanks I'll give it a go
<lotuspsychje> sts: not sure mate, just trying to findout
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | sts maybe try this one
<ubottu> sts maybe try this one: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (utopic), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<lotuspsychje> nottrobin: touch should normally work on ubuntu desktop also
<ioria> Paddy_NI:then it's about the key
<nottrobin> ah yes I'm more thinking about ubuntu desktop
<duhss_> \j #css
<nottrobin> lotuspsychje:
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Yeah GPG Error "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available"
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I have already tried using Y-PPA-Manager to find missing keys to no avail
<omgitsmit> missing car keys, whole other story
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I m looking for a standard template for configuration file, and library working with them. Does anyone know one ? Does a standard format for configuration file exist ?
<bazhang> !gpgerr | Paddy_NI what about this
<ubottu> Paddy_NI what about this: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<bazhang> geekstay, config for what exactly
<Tinche> also, which language?
<ioria> Paddy_NI: try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8BAF9A6F   and the update
<geekstay> I dont know. it could be for a small piece of code we can manage with config file, or a big project we are working on.
<bazhang> geekstay, one size fits all ?
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I'm going to do them one by one now
<Paddy_NI> bazhang, Thanks
<bazhang> welcome Paddy_NI
<Tinche> for example, Python has configparser in the standard library, so ini files are easy to use from it
<geekstay> Tinche : i don t care. It s a general question.
<bazhang> geekstay, then no
<geekstay> bazhang : I don t understand
<geekstay> bazhan : Oki. I thought there was a standard.
<Tinche> geekstay, well, you have a million options then I suppose. I'd go with ini files probably
<Tinche> maybe json if you need nested data structures
<Tinche> maybe xml, the world's your oyster!
<geekstay> Tinche : I use xml, json and ini file. And since I use them, I never have problem. I was looking for better solution.
<Tinche> geekstay, let me know if you find it. :p
<Paddy_NI> bazhang, still failing
<Paddy_NI> Lets all hope the ubuntu phone os does none of this silliness
<popey> Paddy_NI: no apt on the phone, so no :)
<Paddy_NI> popey, Phew!
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<popey> :)
<Drummy> I am not up to date on Ubuntu phone, has it launched yet?
<Tinche> no apt on the phone? :(
<popey> (plenty of other things to break)
<Paddy_NI> popey, click packages seem to be a better idea
<popey> Drummy: kinda, you can buy them now. to ship in ~march
<Paddy_NI> Kind of similar to how osx handles things
<Drummy> What hardware?
<popey> Tinche: apt is there technically (for now) but we don't use it
<popey> Drummy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february/
<Tinche> popey, acknowledged, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Tinche: idle in #ubuntu-touch for more info
<BobbyJenkins> Hello, I currently have been told to delete the entry from ~/.freerdp/known_hosts
<BobbyJenkins> my problem is, I am new to Ubuntu, and need help in doing so
<omgitsmit> BobbyJenkins: folders preceeding with a period are "hidden"
<omgitsmit> BobbyJenkins: ~ is an alias to your /home/BobbyJenkins user folder
<BobbyJenkins> omgitsmit: can you please explain how I can find it in that case? I have been having trouble with finding resources online
<omgitsmit> BobbyJenkins: terminal or window manager?
<BobbyJenkins> window manager
<omgitsmit> Browse to your home folder
<omgitsmit> hit CTRL-H to show hidden files/folders
<omgitsmit> er is it ALT-H? i forget
<BobbyJenkins> yeah CTRL-H worked!
<omgitsmit> BobbyJenkins: great, now locate the folder .freerdp
<omgitsmit> your file should be in there, simply delete it.
<BobbyJenkins> yes! it was there, thank you so much!
<omgitsmit> Not a problem :)
<BobbyJenkins> if I may ask, are there resources online with learning more about Linux
<BobbyJenkins> I want to get familiar with the command line and how Linux works and what not
<omgitsmit> Youtube vids, blogs, ect
<omgitsmit> omgubuntu.co.uk is a good start
<BobbyJenkins> I just started High School Computer Science and don't want to always use a Mac
<BobbyJenkins> ah okay
<BobbyJenkins> thanks once again!
<omgitsmit> enjoy!
<omgitsmit> Microsoft AR with nothing but BSOD screens on every surface = my new wallpaper
<Paddy_NI> still banging my head against a wall with this
<Paddy_NI> Right now I might just return to the whole "Cthulhu dead chicken dance" thing....
<omgitsmit> Paddy_NI: start over?
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, with what ?
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, GPG Errors all of a sudden when doing apt-get update
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, got ppas ?
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Many
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, The ubuntu security updates and a few other official looking repos are producing the same errors
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI  if the gpg erros indicate which deb lines are eroring then comment them for now ..but official repos don't use GPG keys
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. okay cool
<emma> What is the solution for flash in Firefox on Ubuntu?
<nananan> !ist
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, If you are interested here is the errors I am getting http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bCrKA7rq
<col7> How can I install Nitrotasks on 14.10?
<omgitsmit> col7: http://goo.gl/mSJEsf
<omgitsmit> col7: it seems like its also in the ubuntu repo, so you can also simply apt-get install it
<omgitsmit> col7: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/nitro/
<omgitsmit> lol @ "ubuntu one sync"
 * omgitsmit sighs
<Paddy_NI> emma, Pipelight
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, you have unofficial repos afiak , canonical, google and launchp[ad are all ppas subject to gpg key confirmation , hence the errors , but whay they're erroring is anothe rquestion
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, I know, it's got me stumped
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, PRAISE CTHULHU, CURER OF GPG ERRORS!
<Paddy_NI> And now I wait...
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, perhaps go back to the ppas and collect the gpg keys and run them again ?
<omgitsmit> Paddy_NI: i read somewhere a nice frosty pint helps with those errors ;)
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Yeah it seems that one by one will be the solution
<omgitsmit> you know, "brian fuel"
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, assume you're on trusty of course
<omgitsmit> i used some site to rebuild my repos once
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, This is where it gets a little confusing
<omgitsmit> reverted it back to defualt
<BluesKaj> oh?
<Paddy_NI> I am using Ubuntu MATE 14.04.1 which is technically ubuntu 14.10
<Paddy_NI> Or rather a mix of 14.04 and 14.10
<bekks> Paddy_NI: As long as it is named 14.04, it isnt 14.10 ;)
<omgitsmit> haha
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, run lsb_realease -a pls
<Paddy_NI> bekks, It was retrospectively named to fit with the LTS idea
<Paddy_NI> It was released on November
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, I guess trusty it is
<bekks> Paddy_NI: Cn you pastebin that please?
<Paddy_NI> bekks, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tdMu10rw
<bekks> So thats a 14.04 :)
<Paddy_NI> bekks, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/ubuntu-mate-14-04-download-released
<Paddy_NI> bekks, Mint also identifies as 14.04 however it is clearly not
<Paddy_NI> I find lsb_release not to be a reliable source
<Paddy_NI> Mint prefers Utopic repos
<Paddy_NI> “This release is unusual in that it is based on Ubuntu MATE 14.10 but adds a number of new features and fixes many bugs. Although this is a 14.04 release you can consider it a newer version than 14.10[…]”
<Paddy_NI> I guess it is still 14.04 under the hood then
<popey> yes
<BluesKaj> looks like a dog's breakfast to me
<popey> it's very nice
<popey> a tasty dogs breakfast
<Paddy_NI> It was working beautifully
<Paddy_NI> popey, Yeah it kicks Ubuntu unity around the place
<popey> Paddy_NI: you're running mate?
<Paddy_NI> its great
<Paddy_NI> popey, Yep
<popey> if so, jump in #ubuntu-mate and poke flexiondotorg
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, I mean your sources.list must be one
<Paddy_NI> Okay cheers popey :-)
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, That will be mostly due to the PPAs that I have added
<Paddy_NI> All of which where working and updating happily until yesterday
 * BluesKaj is aold KDE guy, and happy to be so :)
<BluesKaj> an old
<Paddy_NI> I like KDE
<Paddy_NI> Have they sorted performance out much?
<BluesKaj> going on 10yrs for me and KDE :)
<Guest35591> jak nasluchiwac pakiety w mojej sieci
<Paddy_NI> nepomuk likes to eat all available system resources available. At one point it actually tried to use my frickin lungs and heart
<genii> !pl | Guest35591
<ubottu> Guest35591: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, I'm running 15.04  with plasma 5.2 on old HP/amd 5200+ cpu and 6G Ram and nvidia gpu and ma-audio sound ...it's our media server and still ticking away
<Guest35591> how to listen packages in my wlan network
<ioria> try tcpdump
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Perhaps this GPG error will provide me with an excuse to jump over :-)
<Guest35591> not found
<ioria> Guest35591: you have to compile it
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, do you have / and /home partitions, if so the install will take only 20 mins to /
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, I wonder how it would perform on a ThinkPad T420 with Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz and 4GB RAM. No ssd.
<genii> !info tcpdump
<ubottu> tcpdump (source: tcpdump): command-line network traffic analyzer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 361 kB, installed size 1102 kB
<genii> Hm.
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, recommend kubuntu 14.10 , stable as a rock
<bekks> So is 14.04 for me.
<Paddy_NI> To hell with it I'm going to download it and take it for a spin.  Does it still have the ability to add the "appmenu" to the panel?
<BluesKaj> padd  yes they're same as quicklaunchers ?
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI,^
<chrisoprase> Hi, password prompt isn't showing after locking screen. Anything I can do so run I don't need to restart gdm?
<doctoratom7> I have a problem with my NVIDIA driver. I can't detect my displays in NVIDIA XServer settings. I have Xubuntu 14.04.
<BluesKaj> anyway I have to gor about  10 mins ...got a firmware update for the router
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, No the ubuntu global menu used to have a plasma widget that could be added to the panel, I am wondering if this still exists
<todd__> can anyone tell me the URL where I can find the ubuntu spec file for building the perl-base package ?
<todd__> I am trying to find all of the switches/options used when building perl for a particular ubuntu release
<bekks> todd__: For which release, out of curiousity?
<leonic12> hello
<todd__> bekks: 12.043
<todd__> bekks: 12.04
<leonic12> i was following this instruction and end whiout
<leonic12> ingles  icon
<leonic12> http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/2014/05/25/japanese-input-on-ubuntu-linux-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/
<Bazylot> hi, what is command to check my apt-get repository for doubled packages ?
<Pici> Bazylot: Doubled?
<Bazylot> Pici: i mean repeated/unused
<Pici> Bazylot: Those are two completely different things.  What exactly are you trying to accomplish.
<Bazylot> Pici: i have complex problem, i need to make some disk space and i figured out using disk analyser i have few directories with kernels
<Bazylot> Pici: and i suspect that i have a mess in apt-get packages
<Pici> Bazylot: take a look at the output of sudo apt-get autoremove, it will prompt you to get rid of unused packages.  apt-get clean may also be useful.  Otherwise, there is no real meaning of 'unusued', since the system assumes that you are using everything that you have installed.
<Bazylot> Pici: i worked but i still have a problem with disk space... it removed libqt4-webkit:i386
<col7> omgitsmit, I tried with software centre, it says it's not in my software sources, tried adding its repository, still not working for me... :/
<col7> I think it's not updated for 14.10, is what might be the problem...
<bewilled> Hi, why cant I resize an ext3 partition from gparted using a live cd?
<col7> I figured it out, I think.
 * NaStYdoG <Sergio> cada vez q peido <Sergio> penso nas galinhas a serem esganadas <Sergio> aqueles pescoços a partir
<Bazylot> Pici: in /lib/modules/ directory i have few subdirectories called like : "3.13.0-35-generic" and every directory weights ~200 MB is it required to have it all ?
<bewilled> sorry its an lvm2 pv partition, flag lvm
<col7> omgitsmit, I got it figured out, thanks.
<Bazylot> Pici: i im dumb i've got 500MB in trash... thx for help
<YePoo> hi
<YePoo> anybody here ?
<rpp601> YePoo: sup
<YePoo> i want know how to do
<rpp601> YePoo: interesting...
<YePoo> how i can replace "about this computer" logo
<YePoo> ?
<rpp601> YePoo: which version of ubuntu
<YePoo> 1404
<rpp601> YePoo: hang on let's try and work google together
<YePoo> have website for learning this ?
<rpp601> YePoo: i found this, it tells you how to replace logos if you're making a custom distro
<rpp601> YePoo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19630967/how-to-replace-ubuntu-logos-brand-marks-in-custom-distro
<YePoo> what a want to write in google for resault ??
<rpp601> YePoo: read that and see if it gets you what you want
<pcsaaron> Hi
<rpp601> pcsaaron: yo
<pcsaaron> Anyone know a good javascript channel? I tried #javascript, no talking for 30 minutes!
<YePoo> thanks
<YePoo> how i can change about this information in ubuntu ??
<rpp601> pcsaaron: have you tried just #java?
<YePoo> all information ??
<YePoo> if i make new distro
<elky> rpp601: javascript is not java
<rpp601> elky: ah
<rpp601> YePoo: i'm not sure, ask again a little later and someone might know. s
<skweek> does anyone know what to use for device orientation and screen rotation in ubuntut?
<elky> pcsaaron: "/msg alis list javascript" shows that ##javascript has over a thousand people, and #javascript has somewhat fewer. there's also #learnjavascript
<Pericles> hola buenas noches
<skweek> device orientation and screen rotation? is there a functionality to set up automatic rotation based on device orientation?
<Pericles> quiero instalar una centralita virtual
<Pericles> o ip
<Pici> !es | Pericles
<ubottu> Pericles: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pericles> join #ubuntu-es
<pcsaaron> elky: thanks
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14 and win 7 dualboot on HP pavilion laptop: home network, using firefox in both OS, in ubuntu my internet is way too slow, comparing to my win7
<garethdaine> Guys, a client of mine has a dedicated box with cPanel, WHM and CentOS installed and I want to wipe the server and install Ubuntu. The problem is I don’t have physical access to the server location but I know you can install Ubuntu remotely over SSH if it’s setup to do so initially. Does anyone have experince of this or another method I can try?
<desperate_joe> hello
<desperate_joe> any advice on how to deal with an extreme slow internet in ubuntu?
<AegNuddel> hmm
<AegNuddel> Failed to fetch
<AegNuddel> Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<AegNuddel> I can't figure out how to upgrage
<AegNuddel> upgrade
<k1l> AegNuddel: upgrade like in 14.04 to 14.10?
<AegNuddel> I'm so far back it's ridiculous
<pavlos> desperate_joe, you could test your network with www.speedtest.net and see if there are diffs
<AegNuddel> I had a Windows computer for a few years (actually a few - getting one to stay working ... hah!)
<k1l> AegNuddel: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<desperate_joe> @pavlos: testing the network will reveal info about the network, but why is the same network so much slower in ubuntu then in win7 on same pc and same browser?
<AegNuddel> I know my version is Lucid Lynx
<k1l> AegNuddel: and you want to upgrade to 12.04?
<AegNuddel> Just something that is flash-capable...nothing new enough on this one
<desperate_joe> @pavlos: the site is still opening... like i said, really slow!
<pavlos> desperate_joe, maybe there are processes in ubuntu ... just suggested to check your network. Does Firefox load add-ons?
<desperate_joe> not that i installed
<k1l> AegNuddel: sorry but you are demotivating me to help you with your not-specific answers :/
<desperate_joe> but it is evenly slow in the chrome browser
<k1l> AegNuddel: you can only upgrade to 12.04. from that you can upgrade to 14.04. make sure your release-prompt is set to LTS upgrade.
<AegNuddel> I don't know what I want, ok?
<k1l> AegNuddel: ok. then get your thoughts sorted and come back and ask for help then.
<sagat> boa tarde pessoal
<sagat> por gentileza
<garethdaine> Anyone got any suggestions on my question above?
<AegNuddel> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<desperate_joe> @sagat: aqui é pra falar ingles ;)
<sagat> eu gostaria de saber como eu faço para acessar uma interface para configurar um dvr  pelo ubuntu , ja que o endereço está negando acesso e dizendo que preciso usar o Internet Explorer e eu não tenho
<pavlos> sagat, is that Portuguese?
<AegNuddel> ok
<AegNuddel> yeah
<k1l> !br | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<niklaus> anyone know how i can install libxcb-util-dev |ubuntu precise
<AegNuddel> the upgrade to 12 sounds fine
<sagat> po não manjo de ingles
<sagat> só preciso de uma ajuda
<sagat> ta falando que eu estou interdito
<pavlos> !es| sagat
<ubottu> sagat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AegNuddel> Yes, upgrade to 12
<k1l> AegNuddel: so set your release prompt to LTS. then start the upgrade
<skweek> you know with how any screen orientation and automatic rotation from laptop to tablets, why is it so hard to find configuration under linux?
<desperate_joe> @pavlos: any suggestions as to up the speed?
<AegNuddel> how do I do that?
<k1l> AegNuddel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Desktops_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS_.28Recommended.29
<pavlos> desperate_joe, no suggestions, there are too mnay things that could affect performance. If your net is ok, then look at processes ...
<k1l> AegNuddel: you cant upgrade to 10.10 since that is dead already. so make sure it looks for LTS upgrades like explained in that link
<AegNuddel> ok
<pavlos> desperate_joe, run 'top' sort by %cpu
<desperate_joe> @pavlos: how to look for and into processes?
<desperate_joe> firefox 11%
<desperate_joe> or 7% (its not fixed) but that's the highest value
<desperate_joe> all other programs are below 7%
<AegNuddel> A computer from within the last 5 years or so should be able to handle this upgrade right?
<k1l> AegNuddel: yes
<AegNuddel> ok I need the pastebin
<k1l> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AegNuddel> I'm getting errors
<AegNuddel> !paste
<pavlos> AegNuddel, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com  <--- AegNuddel
<AegNuddel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10296898/
<k1l> AegNuddel: yes, you did not set the update path to LTS
<k1l> AegNuddel: so its looking for 10.10 which is already shut down
<AegNuddel> I did so
<AegNuddel> It's now broadcasting 12 on the front.  it was doing 10 before
<k1l_> AegNuddel: see the link i posted you. it explains how youcan set it to LTS only upgrades as you need it now
<AegNuddel> I did that.
<k1l_> please show the last line of: "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<k1l_> AegNuddel: ^
<AegNuddel> is that a terminal command?
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> just copy the last line into here
<AegNuddel> prompt=lts
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l_> make sure the update-manager is closed
<k1l_> then "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<AegNuddel> === Command terminated with exit status 1 (Wed Feb 18 15:39:46 2015) ===
<AegNuddel> ugh why won't it set?!
<AegNuddel> do I download the new distro and mount it then?
<linelevel> Hi, is it possible to have a bash script set and delete cron jobs?
<igeek_88> Hello everyone. I need a program that will allow me to convert a wma file to WAV PCM Uncompressed' 8000hz 16bit mono in order to use it as an announcement on Asterisk freepbx.
<geirha> linelevel: Yes. The easiest is to put each job in a separate file in /etc/cron.d   Then to disable a job, you just rename it from jobname to jobname.disabled  (anything with a dot in it)
<AegNuddel> Do you know how I can find out what processor I have?
<igeek_88> AegNuddel, try installing hwinfo program.
<linelevel> geirha: Presumably after I add/edit/remove a file, I have to run something to cause cron to re-register all the files in /etc/cron.d/ ?
<pavlos> AegNuddel, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<igeek_88> AegNuddel, sorry. Wrong program.
<igeek_88> *program name
<jac0bz1> This might be a stupid question, but is there a way to create an ubuntu install usb, where ubuntu comes pre-installed and configured Apache/MySql/PHP and some other apps installed (Teamviewer, Chromium)
<geirha> linelevel: No, it detects it automatically
<linelevel> geirha: Okay, I'll give that a shot. Thanks.
<linelevel> geirha: One follow-up: Would it be possible for a cronjob to delete itself (i.e. to run a script that deletes that cronjob)? Or would the cronjob file be locked while the job is running?
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I'm trying to mount an NFS share.  Does rpcbind-boot service need to be running?
<geirha> linelevel: Should work, but if you only want the job to run once, consider using at(1) instead
<mike123> hi I'm a return user to ubuntu. i used to use 10.04 when it was new and happening and decided to install on an older desktop to use as a home server. i need help getting my netgear a6100 wireless network adapter (usb interface) working. ive searched online and found the following thread >>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235778 and ran the commands to no avail. the necessary info from lsusb is Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9052
<mike123> NetGear, Inc. any help would be appreciated
<mike123> anyone?
<Bashing-om> !aptoncd | jac0bz1
<ubottu> jac0bz1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<jac0bz1> Tnx ;D
<sudormrf> hello all, I am trying to browse shoutcast stations within rhythmbox.  ideally it would be a plugin that would allow me to do so, but I am not really finding anything.  I have installed grilo-plugins for the grilo-plugin, but it is not showing me anything from shoutcast.  have any of you guys ever worked with this?
<NegativeFlare> sudormrf: lol @ your username. But to be on topic. I've always used VLC for shoutcast streams.
<omgitsmit> sudormrf: i've always just searched via shoutcast's website
<omgitsmit> NegativeFlare: we are fail
<omgitsmit> hahaha
<NegativeFlare> oh goodness
<sudormrf> omgitsmit, I am trying to avoid that.  because then I have to manually add each stream
<sudormrf> NegativeFlare, lol
<omgitsmit> understood
<mike123>  hi I'm a return user to ubuntu. i used to use 10.04 when it was new and happening and decided to install on an older desktop to use as a home server. i need help getting my netgear a6100 wireless network adapter (usb interface) working. ive searched online and found the following thread >>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235778 and ran the commands to no avail. the necessary info from lsusb is Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9052
<mike123>  NetGear, Inc. any help would be appreciated
<Ben64> mike123: what version of ubuntu did you install
<omgitsmit> mike123: are you terminal only on this server?
<sudormrf> the git for the grilo-plugins package says there is a shoutcast item in there: https://github.com/GNOME/grilo-plugins
<sudormrf> version there is 0.2.14
<kryptonradon> you should give the netgear router/ap a hardware reset
<kryptonradon> I had on the didn't work and that fixed is, as well as anything netgear can be fixed
<omgitsmit> kryptonradon: how do you know its an issue with the router?
<omgitsmit> the user will lose any custom stuff also
<mike123> i installed 10.04 and no i have gui
<kryptonradon> I don't but it won't hurt it
<omgitsmit> horrible solution, we havent even had him run basic cmds
<Ben64> mike123: 10.04 is way not supported, install 14.04
<kryptonradon> and could save time
<mike123> @omgitsmit i am running 10.04 desktop not server installation just using it as a plex media server
<omgitsmit> mike123: any reason you havent upgraded it?
<omgitsmit> i surely hope you've at least kept up with updates
<Ben64> if i'm understanding correctly, he *just* installed 10.04
<omgitsmit> with all the recent stuff, heartbleed and shellshock
<mike123> i tried installing 14.04 and it wouldnt install. it would give me the options from live cd then blank screen for hours if i made any selection
<omgitsmit> Ben64: he also said he uses it for plex, which doesnt look like a fresh install to me
<mike123> also tried 12.04 with the same results
<omgitsmit> mike123: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<mike123> 10.04 is the only version that would actually install
<Ben64> there is no alternate anymore
<Ben64> could use the mini.iso
<omgitsmit> Ben64: well thats why i cant find it lol
<mike123> yes on both versions 14 and 12 i tried the alternate
<omgitsmit> is this server hardware super old or what?
<mike123> i have about 9 dvds on my desk with different iso burnt to them
<omgitsmit> well, it can read DVDs
<omgitsmit> so theres that
<mike123> its a compaq desktop amd 64 320 gig hard drive and 2 gigs of ram. a few years old
<omgitsmit> so you have 10.04 running on it right now?
<mike123> ran windows 7 ultimate flawlessly when i bought it
<mike123> yes 10.04
<Ben64> install 14.04
<omgitsmit> Ben64: he tried
<Ben64> come here with the problems
<Ben64> installing 10.04 is more problems
<omgitsmit> Ben64: maybe we can get his wireless up so he can upgrade
<Ben64> no thats crazy
<mike123> 14.04 as well as 12.04 would not even initialize instalation
<Ben64> try the mini.iso
<mike123> tried it lol
<omgitsmit> is the mini the new alternate?
<Ben64> try the 32bit version
<mike123> i tried every single version of the 12.04 and 14.04 i could find.
<mike123> tried burning to dvd as well as loading from flash
<Ben64> then actually come back here with it
<omgitsmit> he's here now, with it
<Ben64> no, he's here with 10.04 installed
<omgitsmit> maybe we should contact Ben32 /s
<mike123> the issue ben64 is that when i attempt to make a selection from the main menu of the iso ie try without install install etc it freezes
<Ben64> ok well COME BACK WHEN YOU HAVE THAT LOADED
<Ben64> theres things we can do from there
<omgitsmit> the capslock has spoken!
<mike123> how am i supposed to come back here with it loaded if when i insert the disk i CANNOT load the os?
<omgitsmit> wait, you're on the box right now? irssi?
<mike123> yes
<omgitsmit> sudo do-dist-upgrade
<omgitsmit> lol
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | mike123 Try:
<ubottu> mike123 Try:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ben64> mike123: you don't have more than one computer?
<mike123> i have a laptop running win 7
<Ben64> perfect, now load up the iso
<Ben64> first thing to try is what Bashing-om says
<omgitsmit> why cant he just do a release upgrade since he's already on the box
<omgitsmit> and its obviously connected to the internet
<omgitsmit> since he's talking to us with it
<mike123> yes im on the box connected to the internet via ethernet
<omgitsmit> i would just upgrade from 10.04
<omgitsmit> save the hassle
<mike123> ok this may be a dumb question but how do i get "here" from windows pc?
<Ben64> because it would be two upgrades, which take a long time and it's not as good as a fresh install, and may not even boot afterwards because of the same problem as the iso
<omgitsmit> mike123: i believe they have a web client to connect here
<Ben64> irc.freenode.net #ubuntu
<svetlana> here to this channel?
<svetlana> use webchat.freenode.net website, #ubuntu channel name
<cschneid> I'm confused at why a custom upstart script is freaking out on me. It seems to get the PID correctly of the launched process, but `service thing start` hangs until a ^C. (the status looks right). https://gist.github.com/cschneid/4fb0757f7e71bf7cb745
<omgitsmit> +1 svetlana
<mike123> ok guys give me a sec. im going to attempt to enter the room via laptop before i insert 14.04 disk
<omgitsmit> in b4 mike321 ;)
<sudormrf> trying to build that package
<Mike321> ok im in
<Mike321> Ben64 im inserting the 14.04 disc now.
<Mike321> Ben64? omgitsmit?
<omgitsmit> I've stepped away from this one
<omgitsmit> Just watching Ben64
<Mike321> well crap.
<krux> anybody know why after installing 14.10 / 14.04 laptop asus K52F it installs fine after i click on restart now it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor but nothing else happens ?
<omgitsmit> I will ask, did you checksum the isos before burning?
<Mike321> its giving me the option to open with package manager
<omgitsmit> He will also want to know which versions you're trying to install, 32 vs 64bit
<Mike321> 64 bit
<omgitsmit> Mike321: so you're not booting from it?
<Mike321> i was kinda waiting until i had one of you guys before i did anything to make sure i didnt screw up
<omgitsmit> well, my old fix was to run the old alternate cds
<omgitsmit> i too have a server that doesnt like the GUI style install
<sirsquishy> ok small dilema. Clonezilla cannot read the paritition information from an Ubuntu Install. So when it trys to deploy an image and recreate the parition info it fails. In windows diskpart sees 0 partition info as well. When you use diskpart to clean and create 1 partition with a quick format, clonezilla works with out an issue.
<omgitsmit> the text installer worked great
<omgitsmit> but Ben64 said the alt iso's are no longer around, and to try out the mini iso
<omgitsmit> so i wont be much of assistance with the installation as my "fix" is no longer
<krux> i installed both versions of ubuntu 14.04/14.10 on the latop asus k52f but after succesfully finishing the process and clicking on restart now and after it reboots it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor on the top left ? anybody aware of this or know what could be causing this ?
<Mike321> well im not trying to run a traditional "server" i just am using it as a server so to speak. the box will be my plex media server as well as the "home" desktop for minor "i need to google something" needs
<omgitsmit> Mike321: ah so you're installing a window manager?
<omgitsmit> like unity or gnome
<Mike321> im installing the desktop release not server release
<sirsquishy> #clonezilla
<sirsquishy> sorry stupid keyboard
<omgitsmit> you could try burning the server ISO, and install the desktop enviornment afterwards
<omgitsmit> the latest 14.04 ISO worked on the same server i had issues with previously, that needed the alternate ISO to get going
<Mike321> tried that. server addition will install to command prompt but after "sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop they cease to function
<omgitsmit> whoa
<omgitsmit> that's a bit odd
<Mike321> yea.
<omgitsmit> go ahead and boot off the 14.04 CD
<svetlana> define "cease to function"
<svetlana> it should _really_ just work too
<omgitsmit> usually does
<Mike321> svetlana when it reboots its black screen only.
<EriC^^> Mike321: did you try nomodeset in the kernel line?
<Mike321> booting to disc now
<EriC^^> sounds like a graphics driver issue
<k1l_> Mike321: so you need to install a video driver after you installed ubuntu?
<k1l_> or use nomodeset kernel parameter
<Mike321> i have no clue whats needed as i cant see anything and arent a pro
<Mike321> booting to 14.04 iso now
<omgitsmit> Mike321: im not a pro either, thats why i was letting them take over lol
<garethdaine_> Guys is there a way to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu remotely?
<k1l_> Mike321: what video card is it exactly?
<Mike321> its an nvidia is all i know
<k1l_> start the live cd and show a "lspci" from the temrinal in a pastebin
 * omgitsmit popcorn.jpg
<Mike321> ok when the computer boots from disc it boots directly to a blank screen
<omgitsmit> Mike321: did you get the boot menu at all?
<Mike321> nope
<Mike321> blank screen
<omgitsmit> and just making sure, you are booting from cd right?
<acr> #erlang
<omgitsmit> (stupid question, i know)
<Mike321> correct
<omgitsmit> and the media is known to be good?
<omgitsmit> you've installed other systems with it?
<omgitsmit> checksum the iso before burning to make sure it wasnt corrupt?
<Mike321> that is a no. hence why i have burnt so many copies
<omgitsmit> hmm
<Mike321> downlaoded directly from ubuntu
<omgitsmit> still have the iso handy? you could checksum it really quick to see if thats your problem
<Mike321> just shut it down and restarted same thing
<R13ose> How do I transfer (as in cut and paste) music from a Windows 7 computer to a linux computer that are both on the same wireless network?
<omgitsmit> i had a system with a bad ISO that would install perfectly, but wouldnt boot up afterwards
<omgitsmit> R13ose: share the music folder from the Win7 computer and browse to it from the Ubuntu box
<Mike321> the little "ubuntu disc guy" symbol pops up at the bottom but then goes to black screen
<Mike321> i know ben64 said it would be a longer process but would i be better off just upgrading distro
<omgitsmit> whoa guy
<omgitsmit> don
<omgitsmit> 't say that in front of him
 * omgitsmit ducks
<Mike321> well if none of the iso files will work.....
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Mike321
<ubottu> Mike321: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<omgitsmit> even after you upgrade to the latest release, you're still going to have to figure out that wireles issue :)
<Mike321> but  at least ill be a step closer
<Webflashing> Hi people, I'm following this guide to install ATI propietary drivers < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD > and on point 2.1 it says to make a backup of xorg.conf file, but I dont have it. Im running the lates Ubuntu Gnome release ATM
<omgitsmit> Mike321: the nomodeset is probably the solution
<Webflashing> Could anyone point me in the right direction here?
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: you cannot locate the xorg.conf file to back it up?
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: exactly
<EriC^^> Webflashing: ubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf by default
<svetlana> Webflashing: don't worry about it -- xorg.conf isn't needed if the defaults work fine. backing it up is not necessary then.
<Mike321> ok omgitsmit give me a sec to read the link
<Webflashing> The current opensource driver is not working right for me so I wanted to install the propietary ones as per the link sugests
<Webflashing> So I just dont mind the backup thingy?
<EriC^^> Webflashing: just sudo apt-get install fglrx or fglrx-updates
<Webflashing> alright, thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<k1l_> Mike321: did you press a button when the ubuntu disc gux symbol pops up?
<Bashing-om> Webflashing: By default there is no initial xorg.conf file, Is there a over-riding reason you must resort to OEM for a driver ? (means of last resort) .
<Mike321> yes repeatedly with no respone from the box
<Webflashing> Bashing-om: Well, this was working fine really, but when tried to tinker with some games the lack of hardware acceleration makes it impossible
<omgitsmit> Mike321: if its a graphics issue, doing an upgrade from 10.04 will probably result in another blank screen after reboot
<EriC^^> Mike321: hold shift while the live usb boots to get grub, press e over the ubuntu entry, add nomodet set to the line with Linux vmlinuz ... quiet splash and press ctrl+x to execute it
<EriC^^> *nomodeset
<Bashing-om> Webflashing: Hardware limitation ? what card is installed ? -> lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA <- .
<Webflashing> Bashing-om: I have a Radeon Hd 5770
<omgitsmit> 5750 here :)
<Webflashing> Im a game developer, and the project I'm working on I have no problem running it at 60fps, but cant get more than 15fps on Ubuntu with the open source drivers
<omgitsmit> opensource drivers dont work with mine at all
<Webflashing> *at 60fps on windows
<Mike321> ok guys i just tried one of my other iso discs for 14.04 it is at the install screen. how do i do this nomodeset thing from here?
<omgitsmit> i get 60fps with mine, no problem - im running the latest restricted drivers
<Mike321> tried holding shift eric and it came here
<R13ose> omgitsmit: I went to browse network and clicked on windows network in Ubuntu and got the message: "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server"  Also on Windows 7, I can see any other homegroup computers.
<omgitsmit> Mike321: press E to edit the line
<EriC^^> Mike321: what do you mean at the install screen?
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: those are the ones installed with sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle ?
<EriC^^> Mike321: is it an ubuntu-desktop iso?
<omgitsmit> R13ose: do you know the hostname of the windows computer?
<Mike321> it says try without installing, install check disk test memory boot from first hard disk
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: i used the GUI :(
<omgitsmit> im guessing those are the packages though
<omgitsmit> Mike321: the Grub menu is just beofre the menu you're seeing right now
<Mike321> and yes it is desktop
<omgitsmit> Mike321: reboot again, holding down the key
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: those are the uhm, Additional Drivers manager UI?
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: yes
<Mike321> ok doing so now
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: i just let that handle it
<EriC^^> Mike321: press f6 when you get the try ubuntu check memory etc. and select nomodeset
<EriC^^> then press try ubuntu to boot it
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: sorry to bother you with this. It gives me 3 options. Using X.Org X Server, the one from fglrx-updates and the one from fglrx
<omgitsmit> EriC^^: is that menu a grub menu? i never knew
<omgitsmit> its so fancy
<Mike321> ok holding shift brought "boot" with a flashing cursor up on the screen but switched to the previous screen with install options immediately
<EriC^^> nope it's a menu before booting, yeah it is :D
<Mike321> ok pressed f6 now what?
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: updates
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: whatever the latest release is
<EriC^^> Mike321: did you get a screen to the right with options?
<Mike321> clicked nomodeset and an x pops up beside it
<R13ose> omgitsmit: yes I see the hostname
<EriC^^> Mike321: ok, press try ubuntu
<Mike321> ok
<omgitsmit> R13ose: you can try to browse to that machine from ubuntu by typing smb://<host> in the file browser window (nautilus still?)
<Mike321> its booting up now
<omgitsmit> R13ose: SMB is short for Samba, which is what windows folder shares use
<R13ose> omgitsmit: I think I am in, let me do a few things
<omgitsmit> handle it
<R13ose> omgitsmit: thanks, I am in :D
<omgitsmit> yay
<omgitsmit> Share all the music \o/
<R13ose> omgitsmit: I am in the music folder :D
<Mike321> eric
<omgitsmit> R13ose: you may need additional codecs on that ubuntu box to play the music
<doomlord_1> can ubuntu use both the integrated intel gpu & a discrete gpu simultaneously
<omgitsmit> doomlord_1: i think its one or the other, my laptop i have to actually reboot completely to switch chipsets :(
<est31> I cant install libgd-dev in 14.10
<Mike321> it gave me the ubuntu 14.04 with the little dots beneath it which moved for a while then went to black screen
<Mike321> how do i direct a message at a user?
<est31> it needs libvpx-dev which needs libvpx1 of version 1.3.0-2.1, but 1.3.0-3~trusty should be installed
<omgitsmit> start typing the name, then hit TAB to auto complete the username
<est31> and version dependency is = one not a => one
<EriC^^> Mike321: does ctrl+alt+f1 bring up a tty?
<EriC^^> Mike321: type part of his/her nickname and press <tab>
<omgitsmit> EriC^^: good call, forgot this was desktop ISO
<Mike321> EriC^^: yes
<R13ose> omgitsmit: okay, I will look into that.
<omgitsmit> R13ose: i think the package is called restricted-extras or something
<EriC^^> Mike321: ok, you could try acpi=off as a kernel line parameter and see if it works
<EriC^^> Mike321: otherwise i'd just see which driver works with your graphics card and install it after installing ubuntu
<trism> est31: what is: apt-cache policy libvpx1;
<EriC^^> Mike321: type lspci | grep VGA to get it
<Mike321> EriC^^: dumb question but how do i get the vertical line symbol?
<est31>  *** 1.3.0-3~trusty 0 and there is also an entry with  1.3.0-2.1 0 pointing to 500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages
<EriC^^> it's above enter
<omgitsmit> on my keyboard is the \ key if i dont hit shift
<k1l_> !paste | est31 put that output there
<ubottu> est31 put that output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<R13ose> omgitsmit: restricted-extras from the software center?
<omgitsmit> aye
<omgitsmit> that'd be it
<Mike321> EriC^^:  read out is 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<est31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10297963/
<omgitsmit> R13ose: i think the system will also prompt the installation if you just attempt to play a mp3
<est31> trism, k1l_ ^
<Tg1> Well i have a Problem with softwareupdating
<trism> est31: yeah you have an old version from a ppa, try: sudo apt-get install libvpx1/utopic;
<R13ose> omgitsmit: okay after moving all the music I will look into that.
<omgitsmit> Enjoy
<k1l_> est31: that means you installed that as a .deb
<est31> trism,  that removes wine for me
<R13ose> omgitsmit: thanks
<trism> est31: pastebin the output when you try it
<est31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10297992/
<EriC^^> Mike321: try typing sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<Mike321> EriC^^:  give a sec. tried booting with the aspci=off setting
<trism> est31: oh I see, try instead: sudo apt-get install libvpx1/utopic libvpx1:i386/utopic;
<k1l_> est31:ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<skweek> http://pastebin.com/Ki0GyaFY can anyone help me identify the touchscreen digitizer on computer? that pastebin is lspci and lsusb...
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok that didnt work either. attempting apt-get
<EriC^^> Mike321: ok hold on,
<est31> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10298032/
<est31> but what trism said did the trick
<EriC^^> Mike321: boot normally and install ubuntu, when it's booting for the first time press ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106686/nvidia-geforce-6150-unity-3d-wont-work/106784#106784
<EriC^^> Mike321: try to install the latest nvidia driver
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: alright, I just installed the fglrx-update drivers and everything fucked up. After rebooting, I got stuck at the grey ubuntu desktop pattern without mouse, without anything. I had to WIN+L to lock screen and THEN I was able to log into my account. And as soon as I managed to get to the desktop, 2 System Error popups appeared, one from nautilus and the seconds one didnt say
<skweek> http://pastebin.com/Ki0GyaFY can anyone help me identify the touchscreen digitizer on computer? that pastebin is lspci and lsusb...
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok so its installing the nvidia drivers from the command you gave me as we speak
<EriC^^> Mike321: nevermind that, i dont know how to restart the gui
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok so what is it you want me to do? restart, install ubuntu? once i click install it all goes black, thats when you want me to ctrl+alt+f1?
<EriC^^> oh, right
<EriC^^> is the server edition installed right now?
<EriC^^> Mike321: you could install using a minimalcd if you wanted a text install
<EriC^^> to install ubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> it will install most of the stuff from the internet though
<Mike321> EriC^^:  give me a sec. i have an idea
<AegNuddel> since my updater seems to be messing up, should I go this route? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<rdomingues> boa noite
<pavlos> !pt | rdomingues
<ubottu> rdomingues: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<k1l_> AegNuddel: what gives you "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<rdomingues> ok
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: sorry was away from my desk
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: those two errors, what crashed?
<AegNuddel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10298143/
<AegNuddel> k1l_, that
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: the first one was nautilus, have been getting that error for a while, but the second one wouldnt say.
<k1l_> AegNuddel: ok. there is the reason why you have such issues: some repos were set to 10.10 "jaunty" and that spoils the system
<digcloud> postfix logs show "Connection timed out". I created an Ubuntu 14.04 box using Vagrant on top of VirtualBox. I'm using this to develop a PHP app, which includes sending email notifications.
<Webflashing> Im gonna reboot now so I can see if I can get a error log of some sort
<digcloud> Any idea how to configure postfix so that it can send emails?
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: i get errors also
<AegNuddel> k1l_, i did not do that on purpose
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: the most upsetting one is that I have to lock the computer before being able to interact with any gui whatsoever
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok so after the command that i ran "install nvidia-173" when i reboot i cant even get into the live cd at all. it just boots straight to black screen
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: yeah that makes no sense to be
<omgitsmit> me*
<skweek> http://pastebin.com/Ki0GyaFY can anyone help me identify the touchscreen digitizer on computer? that pastebin is lspci and lsusb...
<AegNuddel> k1l_, since I downloaded the iso can I go that route?
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: you too have this problem?
<k1l_> AegNuddel: no. lets fix that and do the regular upgrade
<EriC^^> Mike321: anything you do in the live usb is not persistent across reboots unless persistence is enabled
<Mike321> EriC^^: i should mention that 10.04 is currently installed and running on this machine with no problem. is there anything i can do from there that will help
<AegNuddel> ok
<AegNuddel> What do I do
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: no, but i do get a crash report whenever i log in
<AegNuddel> ?
<EriC^^> Mike321: you can check which graphics driver you're using
<omgitsmit> Webflashing: naut crashes, but i thought it was from all my custom stuff
<Webflashing> omgitsmit: I see, im gonna see what can I figure out about it and get back to ya
<omgitsmit> good luck
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok give me a sec to boot to the os
<postmodern> what is the correct way to set a custom PATH for upstart scripts?
<EriC^^> Mike321: is the server installation still there? you could test out the graphics driver with it
<k1l_> AegNuddel: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then use the texteditor to exchange the "jaunty"s with "lucid". there are 4 jauntys make sure to change them all.
<k1l_> AegNuddel: then "ctrl+o" for saving. then"ctrl+x" for leaving.
<Mike321> EriC^^: wait im not doing a server install. im doing 14.04 desktop
<Mike321> EriC^^: im booted into the 10.04 desktop os now.
<EriC^^> i know, but you said you installed the server then the ubuntu-desktop package earlier
<EriC^^> ok, type lshw -C video | grep driver
<EriC^^> and dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Bashing-om> Webflashing: Consider a conflict in drivers. Maybe remove the OEM attempt, purge FGLRX and then (RE-)install (from Additional Drivers) .\
<omgitsmit> skweek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541396
<digitalcrow> Now you can REALLY Make Money Online using the absolutely genious service GoogleSniper click this link for more:  http://tinyurl.com/googlesnipermakesmoneyforreal4
<omgitsmit> digitalcrow: no
<digitalcrow> yes
<omgitsmit> spammer scum
<omgitsmit> stealth ops
<AegNuddel> k1l_, so hiw do I saw it?  Just exit and it'll save?
<AegNuddel> save
<psiodrake> wow this is an actual channel :O
<k1l_> AegNuddel: ctrl and "o" key
<omgitsmit> psiodrake: nothing to see here, move along ;)
<AegNuddel> ok
<psiodrake> lol
<k1l_> AegNuddel: after that: ctrl + "x" for exit
<AegNuddel> got that
<psiodrake> omgitsmit: I think my list of problems might be too long for anyone to help me with anyways
<k1l_> AegNuddel: after that "sudo apt-get update"
<omgitsmit> psiodrake: try us
<psiodrake> trying to install unrealircd but the make gives me so many errors I can't scroll far in terminal to see them all
<AegNuddel> oh not tha manager...oh ok
<skweek> omgitsmit, might you have any reference to what this link is that might be of pertinence for finding out what kind of touch screen device this is? I'm looking at the article and not understanding why it was linked
<Mike321> EriC^^: lshw -C video | grep driver returned configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0 and the dpkg returned unkown option -1
<EriC^^> Mike321: it
<EriC^^> 's -l not -1
<omgitsmit> skweek: the genesys manufacturer seems to be the one with the touch screen
<omgitsmit> so i linked it
<omgitsmit> skweek: i could be wrong
<k1l_> AegNuddel: we need to get a clean 10.04 list first with apt-get update. after that we can run the upgrade
<Mike321> EriC^^: give me a few i have an "emergency" and have to step afk and wht do you mean by "it"
<EriC^^> dpkg -l  not dpkg -1
<omgitsmit> k1l_: i used this in the past, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<EriC^^> no take your time
<EriC^^> *ok
<omgitsmit> k1l_: they dont have 10.04 :(
<k1l_> omgitsmit: yes. but this was an easy fix. and people tend to check all weird ppas on that repogen
<omgitsmit> oh snap
<AegNuddel> k1l_, ok ran that
<k1l_> AegNuddel: now "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<aradapilot> fun time.  got an ubuntu pc, single bootable (grub) ssd on / and mdadm raid on /home.  i have a drive from a single win 7 install on a pc that no longer exists that i threw into it, and need to boot off it (one time thing).  i don't have much experience on windows, but it's giving me this 'windows failed to start' message, perhaps an mbr issue.  happens using grub-generated chainloader setup or booting to that drive directl
<aradapilot> y from uefi.  boot flag is set, and i know this worked in another machine, i guess these installs are not very portable.  I found docs that suggest using the boot-repair package to generate a new mbr on that drive, but the options in the docs i found don't correspond to the options in the current version of boot-repair...and i'm hesitant to let a little-documented gui tool mess with my system, but can find no CLI alternativ
<aradapilot> es.
<omgitsmit> k1l_: i just select the main ones to regen mine and it works great. I see no additional unwated PPAs
<aradapilot> anyone ever play with a situation like that?
<k1l_> omgitsmit: scroll down on that page.
<omgitsmit> k1l_: i see that now
<omgitsmit> i recall back when i was first trying out ubuntu, i was able to rm my sources.list and just dpkg-reconf aptitude to regen it
<omgitsmit> but it didnt work
<omgitsmit> so i had to find that repogen lol
<psiodrake> erm, I'm a noob so bare with me... if I'm in ~/ and I have a folder in there called "Unreal3.2", should "rm Unreal3.2" not delete that folder?
<Whiskey> Is there anyway to kill processes whit wildcard?
<omgitsmit> psiodrake: if the folder is full, you will have to rm -rf (remove force)
<EriC^^> Whiskey: pkill already does that
<pavlos> Whiskey, killall <wildcard>
<EriC^^> ^ or that
<Ben64> psiodrake: why are you trying to run an ircd if you're "a noob" ?
<genii> Whiskey: What pavlos said, use killall
<Whiskey> pavlos: can you do like killall Old-*
<Whiskey> and it kill all whit "Old-*" ?
<pavlos> Whiskey, sure, try it but no need for quotes, just killall Old-*
<Whiskey> [00:16:57] whiskey@whiskey:~$ killall Old-*
<Whiskey> Old-*: no process found
<EriC^^> Whiskey: you could do pkill Old-
<psiodrake> Ben64 because it's a challenge :P
<omgitsmit> Whiskey: its passed your bedtime ;)
<Whiskey> i have 14 programs i have to kill whit Old-*
<psiodrake> anyway I already installed irssi...
<pavlos> Whiskey, well, first find processes ... ps -ef | grep Old
<Whiskey> that also kill alot i don´t have to kill
<psiodrake> also wanna set up apache webserver with php... what was that bundle thing called...
<psiodrake> I can't remember
<Whiskey> "killed"
<omgitsmit> psiodrake: LAMP stack?
<psiodrake> thats the one
<hort> is anyone's mouse not working with the newest ubuntu core updates?
<Whiskey> talk about not now what you talk about
<Whiskey> lets try again
<hort> things in dashboard can be clicked
<Whiskey> i only want to kill stuff that start whit Old-*
<EriC^^> Whiskey: what did it kill that wasn't such?
<Ben64> psiodrake: ircds are a big target for nefarious people, you should be very careful
<EriC^^> try maybe pkill ^Old-
<hort> but anything within applications and window headers cannot be clicked
<Whiskey> ooo
<EriC^^> that's better
<Whiskey> maybe you need something more
<psiodrake> Ben64: I don't intend to run it online, just on my box to see if I can
<EriC^^> Whiskey: that should kill stuff that begin with Old-
<Whiskey> pkill "Old-*" kills everything thats has ether old before or after :D
<EriC^^> Whiskey: i know, check above
<Whiskey> Old-* is the start :D
<pavlos> Whiskey, give us a pastebin of ps -ef  grep Old
<Whiskey> NewOld-* is not "Old-*"
<hort> who's got whiskey?
<EriC^^> Whiskey: try pkill ^Old-
<Whiskey> yeh i know :D
<hort> lemme get some whiskey
<Whiskey> just tell whats happen :D
<Whiskey> [00:16:57] whiskey@whiskey:~$ killall Old-*
<Whiskey> Old-*: no process found
<Whiskey> haha
<Whiskey> ^ <--- is start its regexp i know :D
<ciwolsey> i need to set a refresh rate when x starts.. where should i do this?
<EriC^^> Whiskey: calm down :P
<irishredfox> Hello?
<Whiskey> pkill ^Old-and pkill ^Old-* don´t do a shit
<EriC^^> Whiskey: no need for obscenities, and pkill ^Old- should work
<Whiskey> ps -ef grep Old don´t do anything
<EriC^^> Whiskey: /nick sober please
<Whiskey> well its don´t kill it
<EriC^^> and let's try this again
<k1l_> Whiskey: "ps -ef | grep -i old"
<pavlos> Whiskey, there is a | before the grep, I mistyped ... the command   ps -ef | grep Old
<Whiskey> thas not got
<Whiskey> k1l_: thats get NewOld also
<Whiskey> maybe
<volcko__> guys, when installing something on ubuntu via ssh. It prompts with pink or blue screen in Terminal What was the name of that package? As i am missing it and its hard to install something
<k1l_> Whiskey: well, then there are no processes you could kill anyway
<skweek> has anyone ever used/configured/is using xrandr?
<Whiskey> naaa
<psiodrake> wooooo looks like my UnrealIRCd make is finally working :D
<Whiskey> ps -ef | grep -i ^old" <--- won´t work
<ciwolsey> nobody knows?
<k1l_> Whiskey: eihter you give exact and real informations or you join the chatter channel for your chitchat.
<psiodrake> I am excite
<Whiskey> fuck off you think im stupid :D
<psiodrake> oh dear god... now I have to go and config the thing
<psiodrake> well... gotta write the config file for the server anyway
<Whiskey> hmm
<Whiskey> thats what not liked :D
<kostkon> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l_> psiodrake: well yes, running a ircd could be an security issue. and running irc clients as root, too
<Whiskey> i find a problem
<Revenant> :)
<mike123> EriC^^ dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mike123> ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                173.14.22-0ubuntu11                             Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<mike123> ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                 96.43.17-0ubuntu1.1                             Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<mike123> ii  nvidia-common                        0.2.23                                          Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<mike123> ii  nvidia-current                       195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.3                      NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and
<mike123> ii  nvidia-current-modaliases            195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.1                      Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<EriC^^> mike123: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<psiodrake> k1l_: does it make any difference that this box is running as a vpc on my windows pc and that there's almost nothing of value on here?
<Whiskey> the programs are not as i thinked them was :/
<Whiskey> its program-NewOld or prgraom-Old
<k1l_> psiodrake: not if the cops knock o your door because your "server" is used for illegal stuff
<Whiskey> and i only have to kill the *-Old
<Mike321> EriC^^: so now what?
<skweek> anyone have a touchscreen running ubuntu?
<Ben64> psiodrake: if you're going to be doing anything, why not do it the proper way?
<psiodrake> k1l_: I have no dns set up for the server, I don't even have a static ip
<psiodrake> I'm just learning
<skweek> ever configuring automatic screen orientation?
<EriC^^> Mike321: it looks like you're using the nvidia-195 driver
<pavlos> Whiskey, you want to remove program-Old*
<Ben64> psiodrake: so why wouldn't you want to learn how to do things correctly
<Whiskey> Yeh
<psiodrake> getting myself comfortable with linux since I started using PCs 20 years ago with Windows
<EriC^^> Mike321: with some remnants of the nvidia-173 driver, so if nvidia-195 doesn't work that might work i guess
<Whiskey> ps -ef | grep -i *-Old <-- don´t match anything
<pavlos> Whiskey, killall program-Old*
<EriC^^> Mike321: install using a minimalcd, then install the drivers
<k1l_> Whiskey: no need for "*" when using grep.
<psiodrake> Ben64: well the first step in that is knowing what the right way is exactly... and I don't
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok
<psiodrake> although my dad does have some rather large books...
<k1l_> <k1l_> Whiskey: "ps -ef | grep -i old"
<psiodrake> think they're specific to debian though
<Ben64> psiodrake: you seem to be responding to a lot of concerns with "it doesn't matter"
<volcko__> How can i make prompt look like this? http://www.raspipress.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/phpmyadmin-installation-config.jpg
<volcko__> Currently its black and hard to read :/
<Mike321> EriC^^: downloading the minimal now. anything special i need to do? never done a minimal before
<Whiskey> jeus :D
<EriC^^> Mike321: nah i dont think so
<ciwolsey> damn
<Whiskey> [2015-02-19] [00:35:05]  »» [k1l_] <k1l_> Whiskey: "ps -ef | grep -i old" <--- still give "Program-NewOld" and "Program-Old" i just need "Program-Old"
<ciwolsey> how hard is it to run a simple xrandr to set my resolution automatically?
<EriC^^> ciwolsey: very easy
<ciwolsey> ive tried ~/.xprofile and ~/.xinitrc
<ciwolsey> neither having any effect
<EriC^^> ciwolsey: you could put it in ~/.profile
<psiodrake> Ben64: I don't know what to tell you...
<k1l_> Whiskey: the ps -ef | grep command is just for us to see what you actually want to kill there. it doesnt kill anything
<genii> volcko__: Might want to check out http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<EriC^^> it would still run when you run login shells, but it would work
<ciwolsey> yeah i dont want to be setting modes every time i open a shell though
<EriC^^> just login shells
<ciwolsey> either
<Whiskey> k1l_: I got that mutch but it still match *-NewOld
<k1l_> Whiskey: yes.
<ciwolsey> any more ideas?
<EriC^^> ciwolsey: maybe ~/.config/autostart ?
<pavlos> Whiskey, you can exclude using grep -v New
<Ben64> ciwolsey: why can't you set the display normally through the settings
<ciwolsey> EriC^^, ill try that i guess
<ciwolsey> Ben64, nvidia-settings ?
<Ben64> if you have nvidia, sure
<ciwolsey> i do.. but i have to do it every time x starts
<Whiskey> pavlos: how do you do this exacty?=
<Whiskey> pavlos: how do you do this exactly?=
<ciwolsey> every time i start x the refresh rate goes back to 60
<EriC^^> yeah that'd be best, shouldn't there be a xorg.conf you can edit ?
<Ben64> ciwolsey: you can have it make an xorg.conf
<ciwolsey> i have..
<k1l_> ciwolsey: how do you start x?
<pavlos> Whiskey, ps -ef | grep Old | grep -v New
<ciwolsey> i dont know? it starts automatically
<k1l_> ciwolsey: ok, so regular ubuntu setup. starting lightdm.
<ciwolsey> its ubuntu-gnome
<ciwolsey> so its gdm
<k1l_> ciwolsey: what about you set it in nvidia settings and let it save to a xorg.conf?
<ciwolsey> pretty sure thats what ive done
<ciwolsey> click that button that says save
<Whiskey> haha
<ciwolsey> but its like its not writing the refresh rate or something
<Whiskey> it miss one :D
<Whiskey> wtf
<Ben64> ciwolsey: does it actually save though
<AegNuddel> bye
<ciwolsey> Ben64, what ill try is saving it to ~/blah.conf
<Ben64> if you're running nvidia-settings normally it doesn't have access to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ciwolsey> then ill copy blah.conf over the conf in /etc
<ciwolsey> yeah i know that
<ciwolsey> even when i run as root the refresh isnt kept but let me try it again just to make sure
<Whiskey> Have to find out what it is :D pavlos: it was good anyway :D
<rpp601> hey guys, if i had a file full of words and it was 20+gb, and i wanted to know if a single word was in that file. how would i go about searching it?
<pavlos> Whiskey, man grep is a good read
<k1l_> rpp601: use grep
<ciwolsey> Ben64, this is the output from nvidia-settings: https://gist.github.com/ciwolsey/60f40df4d838964d34ef
<ciwolsey> does it look right?
<rpp601> k1l_: can you give me a quick example? i've used grep but not in this context
<rpp601> grep file | string ?
<ciwolsey> Ben64, then i did sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k1l_> rpp601: grep string /path/to/file
<rpp601> thx
<ciwolsey> Ben64, now im gonna restart gdm
<R13ose> omgitsmit: I am using VLC and that is working.
<Whiskey> pavlos: still there?
<PeppoTux> is that possible to set h264 as default codec  to watch youtube video streaming files? i have an old computer and html5 videos are choppy
<R13ose> omgitsmit: I am using VLC now so everything is working.
<emanuel_> Jordan_U,  The printer is now working. I ended up connecting over USB to print then used that driver. I turned other laptop into a dualboot Ubuntu/Win 8.1 because windows was slow so I'll be here with LOTS of questions :-)
<pavlos> Whiskey, yes
<ciwolsey> yeah.. 100% its not working
<ciwolsey> i copied the output of nvidia-settings over xorg.conf
<ciwolsey> and no effect
<Whiskey> I got everyone espect one
<Whiskey> but how to kill them?
<Whiskey> pavlos: ps -ef | grep Old | grep -v New <--works fine
<pavlos> Whiskey, try killall program-Old ... then see what's left and use a similar pattern
<Whiskey> well i can kill whit one by one
<Whiskey> but i was try to find out how to kill all in same itme
<Whiskey> "time"
<pavlos> Whiskey, sure
<Whiskey> :P
<EriC^^> Whiskey: how many dots are these "...." ?
<pavlos> Whiskey, if you find a good pattern, killall works nice. Then you narrow your pattern till all of the unwanted processes are gone
<EriC^^> Whiskey: if the programs are called ProgramOld- then use pkill ^ProgramOld- to kill them all
#ubuntu 2015-02-19
<Whiskey> -_-
<Whiskey> it has to be "*-Old" and not "*-NewOld" killall
<daemon_erebus> can anyone tell me how to auto-generate the menu in openbox ?
<pavlos> Whiskey, so your match pattern is dash Old, since dash is special you need to escape it so the command becomes ps -ef | grep "\-Old"
<xikito> algum brasileiro por aí ???
<pavlos> !br | xikito
<ubottu> xikito: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<leonardo_agui> hi new to ubuntu and I just needed to know how to mount a usb key thanks
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok bud, i installed from the minimal disc and the installation worked fine but when i boot from the computer now it doesnt even send a signal to my monitor.
<k1l_> leonardo_agui: on a desktop that should work just when putting it in
<leonardo_agui> thanks ill try a different usb port
<k1l_> leonardo_agui: see "dmesg" if there is a hardware issue
<Tinche> leonardo_agui, you can also try using the 'Disks' application (search for it in the dash) to see what's going on, and mount the usb key partition
<Mike321> EriC^^: just realized that even though i chose desktop it installed the server edition, running apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Mike321> ping EriC^^
<leonardo_agui> Thank you seems it cant read the disks format as it is recognized by ubuntu
<k1l_> leonardo_agui: what is this disk?
<redemptionsong> Has anyone seen a mysterious file named list.htm on their computer. In: $ pwd
<redemptionsong> /home/me/Downloads/internet   I have this file. Pasted content : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10299016/
<redemptionsong> Is this something I should pursue? Or not worry about? Any info on this file? Cause I really, strongly, don't think I dl that of my own volition.
<daftykins> redemptionsong: maybe you hit ok to download something without noticing and forgot about it
<daftykins> who knows
<redemptionsong> daftykins: Seacching one of the items in the file's content (googling it) I see AtheOS come up. I did check out AtheOS recently so perhaps you're right. No worries  :>
<daftykins> ^_^
<genii> redemptionsong: Seeing as www.erhuveno.info doesn't even resolve and has no whois entries, it's probably nothing to get overly concerned about
<Mike321> ok guys, i was having trouble installing 14.04 so i used the minimal iso. it installed the server edition even though i selected pc version. have already run apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, what else do i have to do to make this a desktop os?
<forever_lucas> Using f-irc lol
<forever_lucas> From SSH
<forever_lucas> ls
<redemptionsong> genii:I think I figured it out.  googling "luckelejg16" (with quotes - which happens to be one of the items in the content of that pasted file), see second entry "AtheOS" the seach result reveals not jsut the searched term but numerous maching (ie: identical) entries to the content of the pasted file.
<redemptionsong> Hope that wasn't written too confusing :>
<daftykins> don't worry, he's a geniius
<redemptionsong> genii: Hah! What you said reminded me just precisely where that file came from. When you try to dl AtheOS the link is broken and won't resolve. I bet that's it.
<EriC^^> Mike321: ok
<digilink> hi... running Ubuntu server 14.04 and need to make persistent entries in /etc/resolv.conf I edited /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d to include my changes but they dont appear to be taking effect. Is there something else I need to edit?
<daftykins> digilink: easier way to make life simple: purge the package 'resolvconf', reboot, then hardcode resolv.conf - job done
<Mike321> EriC^^:  so after this LOOOONG instalation is finished what else must i do to make this a desktop version?
<digilink>  daftykins: lol... good idea ;)
<EriC^^> are you sure it installed the server? kind of odd
<daftykins> EriC^^: Mike321 i think someone failed their tasksel choice on picking desktop, is what it is.
<daftykins> by 'server' you just mean it installed without X and a DE
<Mike321> EriC^^:  when it booted from computer there was no signal to the monitor,  i held the ctrl+alt+f1 an it gave command line. i rebooted to the same issue. i then ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop which is still running. and daftykins when prompted i selected ubuntu gnome desktop
<EriC^^> Mike321: that doesn't mean it didn't install the desktop, as you have graphics driver issues it will boot to the blank screen
<daftykins> yeah so that's not actually it not working, that's it having an *issue*
<Mike321> EriC^^: daftykins ok so after it finally finishes with this set up for gnome desktop what should i proceed to do?
<EriC^^> Mike321: did it ask you which de to install while you were installing?
<EriC^^> Mike321: install the nvidia-195 driver
<EriC^^> it's the one you were running with 10.04
<Mike321> EriC^^:  yes it gave me a long list including server, lubuntu, kubuntu etc of which i chose ubuntu gnome
<craigbass76> Is there a way to test what kinds of usb ports I have on this computer?  I'm trying to get a plantronics wireless headset working, and every time I plug it in, the mouse goes wonky.  I intermittently can't click on things.  I'm wondering if I need USB3 and all I have is USB2.
<EriC^^> craigbass76: lsusb
<craigbass76> EriC^^, I tried that, and all I see are entries saying 1.1 or 2.  I'm up the creek?
<daftykins> a headset needing USB 3 is a big no no.
<EriC^^> Mike321: ok, try to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> craigbass76: does it say 2.0 root hub or 3.0 root hub?
<Mike321> EriC^^: daftykins  ok so assuming that the graphics card created an issue which booted me with no monitor output and i then ran the apt get to install gnome desktop what do i need to do once i get the driver running becasue it seems to me as id have multiple desktop files
<craigbass76> daftykins, maybe that's not the case, but I remember it only worked in one of the ports on the windows laptop I sent back to my employer after getting laid off.  I never dug into it, but suspected that was a 3 port.
<daftykins> craigbass76: well, if you look in the connecter and it doesn't even have USB 3 pins, that's a sure sign that's wrong
<Mike321> EriC^^: and ok, as soon as its done"setting up" from the desktop apt-get
<EriC^^> Mike321:  once you install the driver just restart and it should work
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok thanks again dude
<EriC^^> no problem
<volga629> Hello Everyone, I have question about lightdm and RSA secure id integration. I got working pam_securid.so with ldap and pam, but when it prompt for login  it should ask instead of "enter password" "enter passcode" is anybody have experience with kind of case ?
<Guest27144> I am facing (false?) overheating issue. My laptop is HP Envy (link http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/458069/HP-ENVY-Laptop-Computer-With-156/) running Ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS 64 bit dual booted with Windows 8.1.
<Guest27144> I have ran many more heavier processes simultaneously on Windows and nothing ever happened. But Ubuntu shuts down abruptly even on half the load. I even tried changing CPU Governor from ondemand to powersave. Didn't help.
<craigbass76> daftykins, I only see the four "pins," so I guess it isn't 3 after all.  I guess the next question is who's gotten one of these things to work, but I'll google a while yet...
<daftykins> sounds like a plan.
<Guest27144> And on restart the boot screen shows that the laptop was turned off due to overheating
<EriC^^> Guest27144: did you install psensors to check the temperature?
<EriC^^> Guest27144: also does top show any processes consuming way too much cpu?
<deepblue> oiu
<deepblue> wassup peo-ple
<deepblue> nted
<Guest27144> EriC^^: I installed sensors
<Guest37624> can i use this clinet to chat with people in other irc rooms?
<EriC^^> Guest37624: yes
<Mike321> EriC^^: unable to locate package nvidia-195
<Guest27144> EriC^^: the outpit of sensors is http://pastebin.com/grMPLALq
<EriC^^> Mike321: the link i showed you earlier said 173 seems to work, but it has issues with coming back from suspend
<Mike321> EriC^^: as well as unable to locate package dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> Mike321: you could try installing the latest nvidia binaries
<EriC^^> Mike321: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest27144> EriC^^: currently top look normal
<Mike321> EriC^^: 0 installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded from dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> Mike321: did you run sudo apt-get update before it?
<Guest27144> EriC^^: sometimes compiz climbs up sharply for a sec
<EriC^^> ah nevermind, i guess since it's a minimalcd it installs the latest packages
<EriC^^> Guest27144: does sensors show that the cpu is in fact overheating?
<Mike321> EriC^^: package nvidia-173 is not available but is referred to by another package this may mean the package is missing, has been removed or is only available from another source
<EriC^^> !info nvidia-173
<ubottu> Package nvidia-173 does not exist in utopic
<Guest27144> EriC^^: Actually, whenever I check, its below the high mark. But as it shutdowns abruptly at times, I dont get any time to check just before that
<Guest27144> EriC^^: the sensors I mean
<EriC^^> Mike321: can you paste lspci | grep VGA again?
<Mike321> EriC^^: give me a sec, cant paste it have to type it into this machine by hand
<Guest27144> EriC^^: could it be chrome? chrome seems to consume too much resources at times. I will stick to firefox
<EriC^^> ok, just type model and number
<EriC^^> Guest27144: you could try that, personally i find firefox sometimes turns into a blackhole for the cpu and usually ends in a kernel panic
<Mike321> EriC^^:  rebotted after everything else ran and now im at blank screen and cant even get ctrl+alt+f1 to bring up prompt
<EriC^^> Mike321: yikes
<Mike321> EriC^^: rebooted and got grub up. what do i do now? lol
<brx_> can i check internet traffic (if i didnt already have tcpdump/wireshark running)
<EriC^^> Mike321: press e over the ubuntu entry and add nomodeset to the line with Linux vmlinuz... quiet splash
<ali_> hi peiople
<ali_> how r u
<Guest27144> EriC^^: hmm... but most of the time it did shutdown abruptly, I had chrome running. Are there any logs I can check to know the exact reason?
<aurorauser> can someone help me with the dd tool?
<EriC^^> Guest27144: check /var/log/syslog maybe
<Mike321> EriC^^: just type "nomodeset" in front of it?
<EriC^^> Guest27144: try without using chrome
<Guest27144> EriC^^: Yup
<ali_> hi guys
<EriC^^> Mike321: yeah, then press ctrl+x
<pavlos> aurorauser, what's the question about dd
<ali_> what are we talking about tonight
<k1l_> !ot | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ali_> ok
<aurorauser> pavlos, I am trying to clone a SSD onto a HDD
<aurorauser> and it seems like its not copying over the partition table correctly
<Mike321> error:cany find command 'nomodeset'. unaligned pointer 0x8 aborted press any key to exit
<EriC^^> aurorauser: what's the command you're using?
<Mike321> EriC^^: cant*
<EriC^^> Mike321: did you add it after quiet splash?
<aurorauser> dd if=/dev/sdc | pv | dd of=/dev/sdd bs=512 conv=noerror,sync
<Mike321> EriC^^: no i added it in the beginning of the script. thats what i asked and you said yeah then press ctrl+x trying again
<daftykins> 512 byte block size is a bit pointless :)
<EriC^^> Mike321: oh, i thought you said add it after it
<aurorauser> well i tried 512 and 1M and same thing
<Laravelnewbie> Hi guys
<Mike321> EriC^^: ok im trying this again, it actuslly says "splash quiet" but im adding "nomodeset" after that correct?
<Guest27144> EriC^^: I found this line the log  -->   [47485.592634] thermal thermal_zone0: critical temperature reached(128 C),shutting down
<Laravelnewbie> I setup xrdp for the ten time,it still fails to work correctely.
<EriC^^> Mike321: yes
<aurorauser> Guest27144, sounds like an overheating issue, check the fans make sure they're working
<daftykins> Guest27144: check for BIOS Updates for that machine
<Laravelnewbie> can someone help me install it w/o experiencing furth issues
<EriC^^> Guest27144: that's pretty high
<Mike321> EriC^^: YES it worked. now how do i fix it so it boots into desktop everytime? or did i just do that?
<Guest27144> daftykins: yup. Its updated. Had an windows update abt it a couple of weeks ago
<EriC^^> Mike321: install the nvidia drivers
<Guest27144> aurorauser: Yup. The fans are working. Can hear the sound.
<daftykins> Mike321: did you tell us what model card it is yet? graphics card.
<EriC^^> Mike321: no, that's only a one time thing
<Laravelnewbie> No help :/
<daftykins> Guest27144: Windows Update does not provide BIOSs
<Mike321> EriC^^: nvidia-195? daftykins and how do i find that?
<Guest27144> daftykins: sorry. It was through the HP Assistant
<EriC^^> Mike321: lspci | grep VGA
<daftykins> Mike321: like EriC^^ told you now and also earlier :)
<Mike321> daftykins: ok then yea i posted that output but give me a sec to find terminal and ill post again, first time on 14.04 unfamiliar with layout
<Guest27144> daftykins: I heard somewhere it might be an Intel Speedstep issue. Any idea where and how I can disable it?
<daftykins> Guest27144: that makes no sense, try avoiding chrome for a bit, see if it's to blame
<pavlos> aurorauser, not sure I follow the dd command you wrote, I know if=device of=device bs=1M && sync. What is that pipe pv you have?
<Guest27144> daftykins: thanks. will let you know
<Mike321> daftykins: EriC^^ 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation c61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<mulga_> hi guys, for some reason when i run software update it tells me i don't have enough free space. Only prob is  for some reason it's looking in /boot  for some reason. >>  pastebin
<mulga_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10299724/
<Mike321> EriC^^: the "drivers install popped up with three options for nvidia, proprietary tested, open source, and proprietary
<daftykins> aaaah 6150SE provided as part of an nforce chipset
<mulga_> can't understand why it doesn't look at / instead
<EriC^^> mulga_: it's probably trying to install a new kernel
<EriC^^> mulga_: cause kernels go in /boot and you have a separate partition for it
<EriC^^> mulga_: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<daftykins> another victim of messy kernel filling :D
<EriC^^> hehe
<mulga_> EriC^^,: oh, ok. is see. thanks, i'll try that out now.
<mulga_> daftykins: it this a prob since 14.04?
<mulga_> haven't had this kind of problem before now.
<EriC^^> Mike321: i'm not sure, but proprietary tested sounds like a winner
<daftykins> mulga_: no this is someone having a small /boot in the past and upgrading, most installs these days don't do a separate /boot so we don't really see it
<Mike321> daftykins: EriC^^ so software and updates gives me three options for drivers.nvidia legacy binary driver proprietary, tested. x.org x server nouveau display driver from xserver open source and the nvidia legacy binary again but it just says proprietery
<EriC^^> Mike321: you could try the open source one if it's not already selected
<daftykins> nouveau won't work on that 6150 onboard i don't think
<EriC^^> daftykins: ^
<daftykins> saw something similar the other day
<Mike321> EriC^^: the open source ia already selected
<daftykins> Mike321: try nvidia 304.
<daftykins> so proprietary tested
<Mike321> daftykins: they are both 304 one just says propreitary tested and the other says proprietary
<Mike321> daftykins: ok
<mulga_> really? OK. Then this would be partly due to this netbook  being preloaded with MS and then installing Linux? and then me not removing the partition maybe? Or maybe because i did have probs due to EUFI boot while installing ?
<mulga_> EriC^^: ^^
<daftykins> lets just focus on you fixing it, mulga_
<daftykins> speak of the past won't help now :)
<EriC^^> mulga_: next time just partition manually
<mulga_> daftykins: sure, point taken, however knowing what actually caused the problem would ofc help prevent again in the future
<mulga_> EriC^^: i see. ty
<daftykins> mulga_: using a poor partition layout
<daftykins> then running a distro for any length of time that keeps issuing new kernels, without sudo apt-get autoremove'ing the old ones
<mulga_> daftykins: i see. thanks
<mulga_> fresh install actually, but point taken
<leonardo_agui> irssi
<daftykins> mulga_: are you gonna show us the requested info then? what about: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -al /boot | pastebinit"
<Mike321> EriC^^: daftykins ok guys. i originally came to the channel running 10.04 and trying to get my netgear a6100 wireless adapter to work. thats when everyone started me on the road to upgrade. now that im upgraded....... how do i get my wifi adapter to work?
<mulga> ok output from ./dpkg -l | grep linux-image > http://paste.ubuntu.com/10299927/
<EriC^^> is there anything in the additional drivers?
<daftykins> ugh wireless. please say it's not a USB thing?
<Mike321> EriC^^: daftykins nothing in additional drivers. and yes its usb
<EriC^^> mulga: type uname -a
<EriC^^> or just uname -r
<mulga> ...right
<mulga> Linux tASUS 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> mulga: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{32,43}-generic
<mulga> would backups be necessary for anyt of this?
<mulga> *any
<EriC^^> not if this kernel is running as you'd like
<mulga> OK
<BobbyJenkins> Hello, I am new to Linux, but I am trying to connect to connect to my school computers using a VPN connection, but I am having a tough time understanding how to install OpenVPN, as I am new to Linux
<daftykins> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Mike321> EriC^^: daftykins anything?
<daftykins> Mike321: sorry not up for it, it's my bedtime.
<Mike321> daftykins: ok dude, thanks for the help you provided
<daftykins> np!
<KaZeR> hi there
<BobbyJenkins> I looked at that article, but I was told to use OpenVPN
<mulga> EriC^^, : ok, so thats about to free up some ~400MB...
<mulga> almost done
<EriC^^> Mike321: this seems promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235778
<EriC^^> give it a look
<mulga> and as yo
<EriC^^> mulga: ok
<Mike321> EriC^^: already ran that. on 10.04 and now on 14.04 and no wireless
<KaZeR> i am trying to install a bunch of servers using ubuntu 14.04 and preseed but it seems to be much more difficult than i would have expeced, especially for the partman part.
<KaZeR> can someone help me ?
<mulga> EriC^^,  and as im sure you know, this is doing something to my kernal img and /boot
<mulga> removing i see
<EriC^^> mulga: yup
<mulga> EriC^^,  ok
<EriC^^> mulga: after it's done the upgrade should work i guess
<mulga> cool, will give it a go when done. thanks for your help, mate. much appreciated ;)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<mulga> actually for some reason it was also doing something with virtual box, too?
<Mike321> EriC^^: installing xchat on the nex system, coming in as Mike123
<mulga> removing it seems
<EriC^^> mulga: yeah that's normal, i think it's the dkms stuff
<mulga> i see
<EriC^^> Mike321: ok
<mulga> EriC^^, : yup, that's fixed it. thanks again :)
<EriC^^> you're welcome :)
<hey_joe> so i have upgraded to MariaDB as a replacement to MySQL. I am having a lot of speed issues on my low end VPS. I notice a ton of mysqld processes running, even after issuing mysqladmin -u root -p shutdown
<hey_joe> https://www.dropbox.com/s/34ocvbo5nu3fli1/Screenshot%202015-02-18%2019.54.33.png?dl=0
<hey_joe> whats up with that?
<hey_joe> i just want to kill them to confirm that MySQL is what is eating my resources
<mike123> EriC^^ ok im back
<EriC^^> ok
<mike123> EriC^^ any other thought on the wireless?
<EriC^^> mike123: try this maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228244
<mike123> EriC^^ i think thats the same command from previous thread but i'm trying it
<EriC^^> it's a different github, worth a shot
<mike123> EriC^^ it keeps telling me how much will be downloaded would you like to continue y/n. when i hit y and enter it says abort
<fazz> anyone have any recommendations on an app for making a usb startup disk on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> fazz: unetbootin
<EriC^^> fazz: or startup disk creator
<fazz> thanks..
<mike123> EriC^^After this operation, 22.7 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<mike123> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<mike123> Abort.
<fazz> i tried startup but it doesn't want to recognize knoppix
<EriC^^> yeah, i think it's only for ubuntu iso's
<cfhowlett> fazz, unetbootin
<fazz> so unetbootin will work for any? awesome thanks...
<mike123> why when installing via terminal it says 22.7mb will be install would you like to proceed y/n. no matter what i do it aborts
<satelite> my date and time on the  unity panel regularly disappears (Im running 14.04).  I have followed the instructions listed here to re-active date and time: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45970/missing-date-time-applet-from-top-unity-panel
<satelite> but after a few days date and time disappear again
<satelite> is there a more permanent solution? does anyone know why date and time regularly disappears?
<Guest16316> hello
<Foxhoundz> Hello #16316
<Foxhoundz> Thank you. I was about to put you in the 16,316th place in line to receieve assitance. :)
<Mike_H1960> im here to asist if i can
<Foxhoundz> ok good maybe you can help me. How do I edit the welcome ssh message on the latest Ubuntu servers that has stats like the uptime, update status, and other tidbits when you first login?
<EriC^^> Mike_H1960: hmm, no ide maybe the versions don't match?
<EriC^^> *idea
<EriC^^> oops, was meant for someone else
<Mike_H1960> well im not on ubuntu but i have ran ubuntu on other comps
<gr33n7007h> Foxhoundz: /etc/motd ?
<ilosamart> Foxhoundz: if Ii may, i think this is what you're looking for: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man5/update-motd.5.html
<Foxhoundz> Thank you!
<ilosamart> Foxhoundz: if it was meant for me, you're welcome
<ilosamart> if not, sorry
<yuan> hello!
<TiK> HI
<ilosamart> hello
<jeffrey_f> ilosamart: Ask your question(s)
<ilosamart> jeffrey_f: sorry, i was greeting yuan
<ilosamart> jus a little late
<jeffrey_f> ilosamart: :) oops, carry on
<satelite> my date and time on the  unity panel regularly disappears (Im running 14.04).  I have followed the instructions listed here to re-active date and time: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45970/missing-date-time-applet-from-top-unity-panel but after a few days date and time disappear again is there a more permanent solution? does anyone know why date and time regularly disappears?
<uhhimhere> hi guys im on 11.04 and i just got a warning saying that my disk space is less than 2g on /home; wheni i run df i see that i have at least 13G
<daftykins> 11.04 hahaha
<daftykins> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<daftykins> sooo, 2 years 4 months dead OS
<daftykins> you should not be using that. seriously.
<Marcello-MiX> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<daftykins> was it a typo? :)
<mike123> will linux mint commands for kde work in ubuntu?
<uhhimhere> so anybody knows why im getting that messahge
<daftykins> uhhimhere: you're going to want to respond to my messages first
<daftykins> as if you're running a dead release, there's no point even fixing it
<uhhimhere> huh?
<daftykins> you said 11.04
<uhhimhere> anybody excluding daftykins have any suggestions?
<daftykins> we don't help those running an EOL release
<Dark-knight> hey people i don't know
<Dark-knight> im just trying to spread the good word
<daftykins> you're putting yourself at risk of some MASSIVE security issues that've cropped up in Linux in the last couple of years
<Dark-knight> if you are having problems with the HTML5 player on youtube then look at this http://pastebin.com/R87dtKgZ
<Dark-knight> that is all
<daftykins> king_1: quite frankly you're endangering yourself, you need to backup and upgrade.
<bruxC> a little lost with moving a directory with files in it into another directory. checked the mv manual but do not see any parameters that are applicable. Am i using the wrong command?
<daftykins> mv folder path
<somsip> bruxC: what command are you using?
<bruxC> sudo mv FOLDER1 FOLDER2/FOLDER1
<daftykins> yeah you don't name the original folder
<bruxC> I do for categorizing purposes.
<bruxC> I believe I figured out the problem. Folder had spaces. Stupid backslashes.
<daftykins> no i'm saying if you're moving folder1 to be beneath folder2, you don't name it in the command again
<bruxC> Thanks for letting me talk it out.
<daftykins> yeah best to avoid spaces in files and folders in *nix :>
<bruxC> Oh. I see, I tried doing it that way and it gave me an error message.
<bruxC> mv: cannot move ‘FOLDER1’ to ‘DIR1/FOLDER1’: Directory not empty
<ilosamart> anyone with the problems Dark-knight mentioned, please, keep in mind that ADOBE does not  provide updates to their FLASH plugin for Firefox
<bruxC> What's *nix :> ? Or should I be googling it?
 * daftykins goes to bed
<ilosamart> bruxC: any uNIX
<ilosamart> "unix"
<bruxC> gotcha. Won't forget that.
<ilosamart> bruxC: mv FOLDER1 DIR1/
<ilosamart> bruxC: ls DIR1 -l
<ilosamart> bruxC: you should see FOLDER1 beneath DIR1
<bruxC> I was luckily able to get it to work but for whatever the reason mv FOLDER1 DIR1/ didn't like me.
<ilosamart> ok
<ilosamart> glad it worked
<bruxC> thanks for the help, ilosamart
<MannyLNJ> I started installing an app using software center but it seems to have stalled. How can I check the status?
<ilosamart> bruxC: you're welcome
<keepthelightonba> hello
<lotuspsychje> keepthelightonba: welcome
<omgitsmit> MannyLNJ: thats happened to me before, i usually just kill the software centre
<omgitsmit> MannyLNJ: when i relaunch it will either show it's already installed or i can attempt to install it again.
<theprezz> Sorry to all just installed the app and chanvged my nick
<theprezz> will hang around next time and have a chat
<skweek> does anyone have a tablet/slate/ultrabook running ubuntu and have a rotation method they would like to share?
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyonee
<Cybuss> i have a question about log files in /var/log, do i have to have a special text editor to open them?
<NetworkingPro> Cybuss: No, in fact I dont recommed a text editor as they are dynamic.
<NetworkingPro> I would use something like cat to read them
<NetworkingPro> and grep to filter
<Cybuss> is cat a shell?
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | Cybuss
<ubottu> Cybuss: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (utopic), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<NetworkingPro> Cybuss: Cat is a command
<omgitsmit> Cybuss: do you know how to get to the terminal in linux?
<NetworkingPro> Cybuss: What are you trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> skweek: what do you mean with rotation method
<somsip> Cybuss: you can use a text editor to read them, but to watch them something as simple as 'tail -f /var/log/filename' can be sufficient
<Cybuss> I do know how to get to the terminal. im just trying to check my logs to make sure my fresh install is running properly
<NetworkingPro> ubottu: Holy crap bro, thanks for colortial...
<NetworkingPro> thats magical.
<omgitsmit> yeah i bookmarked that today also <3
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<omgitsmit> you just leveled up
<NetworkingPro> Cybuss: I would do       colortail -f /var/log/syslog
<omgitsmit> now go install zsh with byobu
<NetworkingPro> you may have to do   sudo apt-get install colortail    first
<NetworkingPro> Im running Ubuntu 14.04, and Im trying to setup an SMB server (or NFS) that has a single user account that can login to a share, r/w, etc.
<Guest9153> daftykins: hey. I m the guy with overheating problem. It happened again. I didn't had chrome running this time
<NetworkingPro> Seeeems pretty basic but I cat seem to get it to work to save my life.
<AegNuddel> help my internet keeps disconnecting
<emotionull> daftykins: Changed nick. I m the guy. Sorry
<AegNuddel> it lets me reconnect quickly enough to keep my connection here
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: wifi or ethernet?
<AegNuddel> wifi
<Cybuss> that colortail works pretty nice. thanks!
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: wifi card chipset?
<AegNuddel> i dunno
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Cybuss
<ubottu> Cybuss: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: sudo lshw  -C network
<AegNuddel> I just upgraded
<NetworkingPro> mtr is another magical linux tool
<NetworkingPro> thats essential in my book
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: upgrade from wich to wich?
<NetworkingPro> Anyone have experience with NFS or SMB?
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | NetworkingPro
<ubottu> NetworkingPro: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<AegNuddel> hold on
<omgitsmit> WOW mtr!
<omgitsmit> sysadmin rejoice!
<NetworkingPro> ubottu: un momento
<omgitsmit> i use nethog and iptraf also
<NetworkingPro> omgitsmit: Had you never seen that before?
<omgitsmit> nope
<omgitsmit> i use tracert
<NetworkingPro> Its magic..
<omgitsmit> love it
<NetworkingPro> Not anymore you dont!  lol
<emotionull> I am facing (false?) overheating issue. My laptop is HP Envy (link http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/458069/HP-ENVY-Laptop-Computer-With-156/) running Ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS 64 bit dual booted with Windows 8.1. I have ran many more heavier processes simultaneously on Windows and nothing ever happened. But Ubuntu shuts down abruptly even on half the load. I even tried changing CPU Governor...
<lotuspsychje> !smb > NetworkingPro
<emotionull> ...from ondemand to powersave. Didn't help.
<ubottu> NetworkingPro, please see my private message
<omgitsmit> leveled up my life just now
<emotionull> And on restart the boot screen shows that the laptop was turned off due to overheating
<omgitsmit> emotionull: have you tried default BIOS settings?
<omgitsmit> emotionull: are you overclocking after install?
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: are you sure this is cpu overheating?
<emotionull> omgitsmit: nope nope.. I havent done anything with BIOS.
<omgitsmit> "I even tried changing CPU Governor"
<omgitsmit> wat
<Ancient> Is it possible to add the trusty package repo to precise without doing a dist upgrade? Keeping the distro working doesn't matter. (Travis CI is stuck on 12.04 and I need some 14.04 updates for it)
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: can you tell us what happens exactly? freeze? shutdown?
<emotionull> omgitsmit: Ya. But I changed back to ondemand. Still same prob
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: shutdown
<omgitsmit> Ancient: wouldnt the kernel depend on the packages? i would assume the repo would think you would be at least a certain kernel level
<escapeVelocity> hmm just tried colortail..nice
<emotionull> abrupt shutdown. No time to anaylze anything
<lotuspsychje> escapeVelocity: glad you like
<Ancient> omgitsmit, I won't be installing any packages that depend on newer kernel features.
<escapeVelocity> lotuspsychje thanks for the tip
<lotuspsychje> no sweat mate
<omgitsmit> Ancient: if you're so sure on that then i wouldnt see the issue
<AegNuddel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10301537/
<omgitsmit> i personally wouldnt mix em
<lotuspsychje> !atheron | AegNuddel
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<AegNuddel> !atheron
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<derdui> Hi :) One question about PHP. I wanna open a PHP-File in Firefox. But everytime, i try to open, a dialogue-window pops up, how to open it. open it throughout an HTML-File, it works. Any Ideas?
<emotionull> omgitsmit: I changed governor via cpufrequtils
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: some atheros cipsets might need firmware update to work properly
<omgitsmit> emotionull: yeah i bookmarked that today also, were you asking about that earlier?
<AegNuddel> oh
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: also check your logs to see whats happening with your wifi
<emotionull> omgitsmit: yup...about 4 hours bacl
<omgitsmit> yeah hahaha
<AegNuddel> where are the logs?
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: /var/log/syslog and dmesg
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: you can type dmesg in a terminal
<Cybuss> should i be worried about this line in my syslog? http://pastebin.com/gqUyHN3a
<omgitsmit> Cybuss: it wants you to install a package
<omgitsmit> nns-myhostname
<omgitsmit> here lemme try
<omgitsmit> !nns-myhostname | Cybuss
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: would upgrading to 14.10 help?
<omgitsmit> awe
<somsip> !info nns-myhostname
<ubottu> Package nns-myhostname does not exist in utopic
<omgitsmit> oh wow
<somsip> !info nss-myhostname
<ubottu> Package nss-myhostname does not exist in utopic
<Cybuss> im googling it right now
<somsip> !find nss-myhostname
<ubottu> Found: libnss-myhostname
<somsip> seems like its a there, but dunno what it does
<omgitsmit> i usually just use sudo apt-cache search
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: you need to findout whats happening exactly first, did you check bios for cpu heat?
<omgitsmit> yeah its complaining about changing hostnames?
<omgitsmit> systemd-hostnamed is making the call
<Cybuss> maybe i dont need that package but its still referenced?
<omgitsmit> well its just a warning message
<AegNuddel> dang it
<AegNuddel> why
<AegNuddel> It worked in lucid
<omgitsmit> but ive never seen it before, so
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: how do I check BIOS? I checked /var/log/syslog  It has this message ->   kernel: [22600.504915] thermal thermal_zone0: critical temperature reached(128 C),shutting down
<omgitsmit> emotionull: sounds like its overheating bro
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: thats doesnt sound good indeed
<omgitsmit> thermal shutdown
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: how old is your laptop?
<omgitsmit> when you turn it back on does the BIOS report anything about thermal shutdown?
<emotionull> Ok. Its brand new. Just a month old
<Cybuss> i would dust your laptop heatsinks and check your thermal paste
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: what brand?
<emotionull> Yup. the bios reports overheating
<emotionull> HP Envy
<omgitsmit> yeah factory may have fudged the thermal compound on the heatsink
<lotuspsychje> right
<emotionull> i7 quad core
<omgitsmit> easy fix
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: did you try defaults in bios?
<omgitsmit> but if its brand new, call it in
<emotionull> Yup. I didnt change anything in the bios. Still faced the same problem
<emotionull> And in windows, I had more than double processes running. Still no such shutdown
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: checked hp website for bios flashes that could fix cpu overheat?
<Goose_> sup guys
<omgitsmit> That goose is totally loose
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: nope. Checking now
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Goose_> So, I have a .sh script that will autoreconnect a vpn that I want to run every time I login, how do I make that happen? Where would I save the file?
<Goose_> loosey goosey baby
<omgitsmit> Goose_: you have options
<Goose_> explain
<omgitsmit> Goose_: easiest? add @reboot entry to cronjobs
<omgitsmit> Goose_: correct way? rc.d start scripts
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: if ubuntu report such warnings, its always true
<omgitsmit> ubuntu wouldnt lie
<AegNuddel> from lucid to 12.04
<omgitsmit> OR WOULD IT
<Cybuss> judging by this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1277608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1162475 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1277608 [hostnamed] Changing hostname doesn't update /etc/hosts" [Low,Triaged]
<Goose_> I'll try that
<Cybuss> my hostname warning is nothing serious but a small bug
<omgitsmit> Cybuss: yeah it was just a warning message
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: Ok. But windows never reports any such thing
<omgitsmit> i get a similar one because i havent set up my hostname for my default webserver
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: i had a win laptop recently with dead cpu on win7 that still reached login..tryed ubuntu on it and the install refused to install on broke cpu
<omgitsmit> blah blah warning
<AegNuddel> I just want my wifi to stay connected!!!
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: you need to play around with atheros drivers
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: Oh! Thats scary! Will contact HP
<bleezy208> Can I get some help please. I tried to fix system updater when I rebooted all I get is a black screen but mouse cursor works
<AegNuddel> it won't for more than 30 seconds it seems
<Goose_> Would this work for auto-reconnecting my VPN? http://pastebin.com/Nkcftmky
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: check the wifi link i paste you and atheros drivers website
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: did you check your additional drivers section?
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: you can also try a fresh 14.04 install single, see if it makes any difference
<omgitsmit> or just live cd
<Cybuss> i checked a log file with colortail, when i prss ctrl h it just shows ^h
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: what are you trying to do?
<omgitsmit> Cybuss: why ctrl h?
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: single? u mean I should wipe out windows?
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: yes try it single install
<Cybuss> im trying to exit the thing so i can check another file
<omgitsmit> emotionull: honestly, i think you overclocked your cpu and damaged it
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: press q
<omgitsmit> now its reporting thermal shutdown even tho its fine
<emotionull> omgitsmit: No. I havent touched the BIOS. I am a noob. I dont knw how to do that
<lotuspsychje> lol
<omgitsmit> its a month old
<omgitsmit> call hp
<emotionull> omgitsmit: Yup. thanks
<lotuspsychje> emotionull: had any short circuits in home? thunder?
<emotionull> lotuspsychje: Nope.
<Cybuss> lotus q does nothing but type a q
<omgitsmit> but you were playing with which package 4 hours ago?
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: og your on tail, just close the terminal
<omgitsmit> emotionull: so you're saying cpufrequtils had nothing to do with this?
<omgitsmit> nothing at all
<AegNuddel> How...
<omgitsmit> That's the name of the game.
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: there's a hardware icon in your dash, 'additional drivers'
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: did you install ubuntu with ethernet cable and updates during setup?
<yvear> hello! I created a new user on a server (14.04) and am accessing it through ssh/sftp. though, I cannot move/create/etc. files. how do I fix that? I also have root privileges
<omgitsmit> yvear: is the new user moving files that arent theirs?
<omgitsmit> sounds like permissions
<omgitsmit> as basic user should only have permission to create files within their home folder, i.e. /home/omgitsmit
<yvear> omgitsmit, it says denied yes
<omgitsmit> so its doing its job
<omgitsmit> yvear: im not sure what you're trying to move, but maybe th read-only perms will allow you to cp instead
<escapeVelocity> sudo?
<omgitsmit> escapeVelocity: its a new user on a server, i dont think they're in the sudoers file
<Power_super> Is a malformed path just a synaxicallty wrong path
<Power_super> e.g /this/directory/does/not/exist
<escapeVelocity> omgitsmit ah-huh
<Power_super> or a path that does not exist
<Ben64> Power_super: give us more details
<somsip> Power_super: a syntaxically wrong path does not exist, so it's the same thing
<yvear> escapeVelocity, omgitsmit, I can sudo but I want to sftp directly using new user and start moving files
<Ben64> yvear: moving what files, to where
<omgitsmit> yvear: you might be able to cp, instead of mv
<omgitsmit> the user you're using doesnt have perms over those files
<yvear> omgitsmit, how do I give it permissions?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lotuspsychje> someone knows the gksudo command to open firefox on the guest account from an existing user?
<Cybuss> thats a tough one. i never run a guest account, i really dont show my linux os with anyone so i never thought it useful
<omgitsmit> wouldnt it just be gksudo guest firefox?
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: lemme try
<omgitsmit> i use su <user> all the time
<omgitsmit> i would assume gksudo would be the same
<jishjish> hi all, is it possible to use Find command and ask it to show you all directories which contain files with XYZ and ABC extensions? I only know how to search for one or other (directory or file) in the name. Not how to ask it to show me the directories which contain these kinds of files.
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ gksudo guest firefox
<lotuspsychje> (gksudo:13242): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<lotuspsychje> think it needs X somewhere if i can recall
<omgitsmit> prolly
<lotuspsychje> normally i use sux, but its too much outdated
<paul8star> hi
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: gksu -u user firefox
<omgitsmit> there it is
<lotuspsychje> lets try
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell if a package i have is from a 3rd party source like ppa or from official repo
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: apt-cache policy <package>
<azizLIGHT> cool, thanks ben
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: No protocol specified
<lotuspsychje> No protocol specified
<lotuspsychje> Error: cannot open display: :0
<lotuspsychje> size == 0' failed
<ranger81> how do I grep for certain string from a set of files with in lines 11 to 20 only?
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: why are you trying to do that anyway
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: i would like a quick guest firefox session, that wipes history after using
<lotuspsychje> but from an existing user
<jishjish> Ben64: do you know how I can use FIND to list all the folders which contain file types ABC and XYZ? I only know how to search for directory or file names, not how to get directories which only contain certain files.
<lotuspsychje> jishjish: man find?
<somsip> jishjish: you come here often enough to know not to address people directly if they are not already talking to you.
<omgitsmit> jishjish: you want GUI?
<gr33n7007h> lotuspsychje: gksu -u <user> /usr/bin/firefox #maybe?
<omgitsmit> jishjish: check out searchmonkey and/or regexxer
<Ben64> the problem is the user doesn't have permission to use :0
<omgitsmit> great search utils
<CoWeAn> Hello everyone. I need some help installing Korean input on my Ubuntu laptop, and if anyone would kindly help me...
<lotuspsychje> gr33n7007h: same error
<jishjish> omgitsmit: can you do it just with find and without special search tools?
<gr33n7007h> ah, damn like Ben64 said gonna be permission issues
<omgitsmit> CoWeAn: check-language-support -l kor
<omgitsmit> jishjish: someone that knows their way with find would probably know
<omgitsmit> i use find so basically in terminal
<yvear> how do I change a directory's owner and all files and sub-directories to 'userZ'?
<jishjish> me too, so basic.
<CoWeAn> omgitsmit: nothing happened
<omgitsmit> i rely on GUI tools for advanced stuff
<somsip> jishjish: find . -type f -name 'ext1' -o -name 'ext2'
<somsip> yvear: chown -R user /path (probably need sudo too)
<somsip> jishjish: sorry *ext1 and *ext2
<jishjish> somsip: but won't that only show me where the files are (as compared to the directories where file types ABC are located, which would be considerably smaller?
<jishjish> *would be a considerably smaller list?
<omgitsmit> CoWeAn: sudo apt-cache search language-pack
<Goose_> jesus christ I give up. How can I make my VPN autoconnect?
<Goose_> I've written a script, and found 2 others and none of them work right
<somsip> jishjish: you want to exclude where the path is the same except for the filename?
<omgitsmit> Goose_: they all cant be winners
<omgitsmit> Goose_: ive seen articles on persistant ssh connections
<omgitsmit> maybe you can start there?
<diegoviola> hi
<jishjish> somsip, no I want to see the Paths to only the directories which contain files of ABC or XYZ file extension?
<diegoviola> how do I install ubuntu to a btrfs subvolume?
<omgitsmit> Goose_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067247
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | diegoviola
<ubottu> diegoviola: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<diegoviola> and is there a way I can tell ubuntu not to intall grub as I already have it installed?
<omgitsmit> Goose_: you just gotta find a init.d script that does work
<jishjish> so instead of there being two .py files in one folder and ten in another I would just get the paths of the two directories
<azizLIGHT> if i want to test a package from ppa, what do i do to properly uninstall it after i added i did "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get package"
<top> hi
<nickSwe> Is it even possible to have the top panel completely transparent? I have googled for days trying to find an answer. This is Ubuntu 14.10 and Unity
<top> anybody have experience to install LAMP on centos?
<lotuspsychje> nickSwe: i thin unity-tweak-tool can do that
<azizLIGHT> this is #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool | nickSwe
<ubottu> nickSwe: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<nickSwe> lotuspsychje: Ive set it to 0.0 opacity but it still is not completely transparent...
<CoWeAn> omgitsmit: what do you want me to do with that?
<goose_> and I'm back
<yvear> omgitsmit, somsip, tyvm
<omgitsmit> CoWeAn: you were looking for language packages?
<lotuspsychje> nickSwe: you can also check ccsm and play around with the unity plugin
<Cybuss> im not entirely new to linux, though im a bit inept. more so with unity, so the question is. anyone know any useful applets to mak organization easier?
<nickSwe> lotuspsychje: you mean compiz config? if yes - ive tried that too... Its impossible
<CoWeAn> omgitsmit:  no, I am having trouble getting it to work. I already have it installed
<nickSwe> Is there maybe a .png file somewhere in the system that is rendering the panel that I can replace with a new png that is 100% transparent?
<goose_> Cybuss: What kind of applets you looking for?
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: organize what exactly?
<goose_> ^
<azizLIGHT> how do i properly undo adding package from ppa, its files, and ppa itself, so i can normally install the official repo package version?
<Cybuss> perhaps a dropdown menu for launchers and misc
<omgitsmit> azizLIGHT: sudo apt-get remove?
<goose_> sudo apt-get autoremove?
<omgitsmit> ^5
<azizLIGHT> does that kill the ppa too?
<lotuspsychje> nickSwe: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys might know a deep down workaround?
<goose_> only the obsolete ones
<omgitsmit> you can rm the ppa from your sources folder
<omgitsmit> thats how i kill mine
<omgitsmit> im sure there's a "proper" way
<nickSwe> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip, ill go there and check!
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<omgitsmit> +1 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | omgitsmit
<ubottu> omgitsmit: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jishjish> somsip: any ideas to return just the directories which contain those files?
<omgitsmit> there's always a better way to do it
<omgitsmit> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> :p
<somsip> jishjish: wait or find it yourself
<omgitsmit> lotuspsychje: thats another neat tool
<goose_> Cybuss: For a dropdown launcher like you want you can try this, it's similar to gnome2's dropdown
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: i like neat ubuntu toolz :p
<goose_> http://pastebin.com/ED27H5f1
<azizLIGHT> i was using y-ppa and it always messes up saying ppa exists or someting
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: sux was one of it to run X packages over other users
<somsip> jishjish: here's your example. Change path and extensions as appropriate find . -type f -name '*.png' -o -name '*.log' | xargs -n1 dirname | uniq
<omgitsmit> azizLIGHT: how are you adding it?
<Cybuss> thanks goose
<azizLIGHT> omgitsmit: with "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get package"
<omgitsmit> alright just making sure
<azizLIGHT> thats correct?
<omgitsmit> yeah thats what i do
<goose_> JCybuss: ust look up ubuntu applets or indicators online and you can find a bunch of useful stuff. Anything else specific you wanted
 * omgitsmit shrugs
<omgitsmit> works for me
<azizLIGHT> after i do ppa-purge do i have to do sudo uypdate ?
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get update
<omgitsmit> yeah you should
<omgitsmit> so when you attempt to install, it hits the repo
<azizLIGHT> ahhh ok
<Cybuss> is there any in particular you find useful goose?
<lotuspsychje> the classicmenu-indicator is very neat also, showing all menus items nicely (good for starters)
<azizLIGHT> Cybuss: there was this website i saw with nice screenshots of many indicators
<azizLIGHT> Cybuss: let me find it for u
<solidus-1iver> how do i enable or disable upstart scripts in ubuntu?
<Cybuss> thanks aziz
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | solidus-1iver
<ubottu> solidus-1iver: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<azizLIGHT> Cybuss: this is for 14.04 but u get the idea http://www.noobslab.com/2014/08/useful-panel-indicators-collection-for.html
<goose_> Cybuss: I just use f.lux, cpufreq (preinstalled), multiload,
<goose_> ^^
<omgitsmit> lotuspsychje: wait, no more init.d start scripts?
<lotuspsychje> goose_: multiload is neat
<goose_> I love multiload, super useful
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: init.d is the older system, use upstart now
<azizLIGHT> Cybuss: i use pushbulet and multiload and a temperature thing
<omgitsmit> !
<goose_> and everyone should use f.lux
<lotuspsychje> goose_: url?
<lotuspsychje> !info f.lux
<ubottu> Package f.lux does not exist in utopic
<goose_> pushbullet is amazing. Didn't know they had an actual applet for the OS itself though, just been using it on chrome
<omgitsmit> lotuspsychje: but i have so many init scripts that i need :(
<azizLIGHT> Cybuss: oh and i also use one that lets you put in custom command outputs. so i put my hdd df -h output
<goose_> Well I'm using it now
<Cybuss> very useful suggestions, thanks xD
<goose_> azizLIGHT: What temp thing?
<azizLIGHT> Cybuss: eventually i ll put a weather temp in F. and i also had a bitcoin price one
<azizLIGHT> goose_: psensor
<azizLIGHT> its got nice graphs too
<azizLIGHT> goose_: and alarms
<goose_> thanks
<goose_> i need one for real weather too
<omgitsmit> conky is neat
<goose_> havent gotten around to finding one
<azizLIGHT> goose_: look at this screenshot its nice http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/psensor-updated-with-option-to-display.html
<goose_> Conky is great
<azizLIGHT> i thought people use something different than conky nowadays?
<Cybuss> multi load is very nice
<omgitsmit> damn dude, is all my linux stuff out-dated?!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<omgitsmit> what the heck is going on
<azizLIGHT> nah im asking
<omgitsmit> WE HAVE TO GO BACK MARTY
<azizLIGHT> lol!
<goose_> <omgitsmit>: What do you mean?
<omgitsmit> conky <3
<omgitsmit> init.d <3
<omgitsmit> i hate you all
<lotuspsychje> apt-cache search indicator, to see all
<goose_> dont be that way
<Cybuss> is there a psensor package for 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> !info psensor | Cybuss
<ubottu> Cybuss: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 57 kB, installed size 430 kB
<omgitsmit> lotuspsychje: hold up, i have to install this? so its not fully adopted out of the box yet
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: install what?
<omgitsmit> upstart
<Cybuss> lol thanks lotus. ill have to remember to use the bot :)
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: no, upstart is default now, the older system uses init, and there are plans to use systemd on ubuntu future
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Cybuss
<ubottu> Cybuss: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jishjish> somsip: my apologies I didn't realise it was étiquette not to address people directly when they are not talking to you. I'll keep that in mind for next time.
<goose_> how do I get conky working? I haven't used it in forever
<lotuspsychje> goose_: apt-get install conky?
<somsip> jishjish: fair enough. Did it work though?
<omgitsmit> just buy the lad a pint
<omgitsmit> and call it even
<goose_> I meant actually setting it up, adding things, etc
<lotuspsychje> goose_: apt-cache search conky shows all you need
<goose_> Cybuss: You can also add docky if you want a little dock at the bottom, but the sidebar kind already does that
<omgitsmit> i got all into docky
<omgitsmit> awn dock also
<goose_> thanks!
<Cybuss> i have tried docky before. this was 2-4 years ago, it was a buggy mess
<goose_> Yeah, docky is actually really nice suprisingly
<lotuspsychje> and after playing all those around, unity left bar stays the most intuitive one :p
<omgitsmit> i switched back to gnome3 and never looked back
 * omgitsmit ducks
<Cybuss> yeah docky is very nice looking. have they fixed its issues?
<goose_> Yeah, I only never liked the sidebar cause it looked bad, but I got numix gtk now and it looks amazing
<lotuspsychje> !info docky
<brightknight> hi
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (utopic), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<goose_> As far as i can tell
<lotuspsychje> !info docky precise
<goose_> nah
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (precise), package size 830 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<omgitsmit> to be fair, if you set your wallpaper to a cheat sheet of unity keyboar ninja shortcuts, its really awesome
<lotuspsychje> versions climbed up, thats a good sign :p
<goose_> just hold your super button for the shortcuts!
<omgitsmit> "super button"
<omgitsmit> that goose is totally loose
<lotuspsychje> goose_: check ubuntu /conky keywords on deviantart, shows alot of happy candy eye users
<goose_> dude how do I fix it to when I open things it doesn't go to the bottom of the sidebar?
<goose_> that's what they call it on here, never knew the name lol
<goose_> thanks!
<omgitsmit> yeah just browsing through the screenshots makes you want to theme your own
<omgitsmit> it snowballs from there
<omgitsmit> beware
 * lotuspsychje dreams about the unity left bar be able to drag to bottom one day...
<Cybuss> logging out brb
<omgitsmit> lotuspsychje: ubuntutweaks?
<goose_> Just like when I put rainmeter on windows, that was a long night of customizing
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: i never been able to make that work
<omgitsmit> uh
<omgitsmit> i just run it
<goose_> Once I put the numix theme and icons I was happy
<omgitsmit> and then select how big my epeen will be that day
<lotuspsychje> omgitsmit: unity sidebar to bottom as docky right?
<omgitsmit> lotuspsychje: im sure you can move it using tweaks
<lotuspsychje> url? :p
<omgitsmit> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<lotuspsychje> no ubuntu-tweak cant do that
<lotuspsychje> ive used it alot
<diegoviola> how do I install ubuntu to a btrfs subvolume? the installer will just show me the partitions
<omgitsmit> ppa:paullo612/unityshell-rotated
<Cybuss> well with all the recommendations so far im very much happy, i got a heat indicator, load indator a switch for performance or powersaving, gnome style drop down. i do not think i need anything else
<ROKO__> morning
<omgitsmit> sudo apt-get install unityshell-rotated libnux-1.0-0
<omgitsmit> rotate that shell bro
<lotuspsychje> lemme look that up
<goose_> f.lux. You need f.lux
<goose_> Morning? Where are you? haha
<omgitsmit> one thing ive learned, dont mention time of day in an public forum
<goose_> How do I manage the programs that launch on startup?
<omgitsmit> lol
<goose_> lol
<omgitsmit> i just search for start up
<ROKO__> i have to ask about pwmconfig on ubuntu, it seems not work properly.. a lot of times i try to set up but it doesnt see fans. or when it seen and colocated when start fancontrol it doesnt increase speed when temperature is up..
<goose_> I'm an idiot haha
<ROKO__> any notes for that ?
<diego1> how do I install ubuntu to a btrfs subvolume? the installer will just show me partitions
<Cybuss> hey goose theres a program i can not remember what its called. but its in the ubuntu store. it lists all startup programs and it shows the ones that are normally hidden but are not important
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop in terminal
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: then more startup items will show your list
<goose_> Thanks man!@
<jishjish> somsip: I think it worked but it didn't come up with any of the directories I was expected. I'll try it again later. Thank you !
<goose_> wow that helped ALOT
<Cybuss> there it is. thanks lotus
<jishjish> try again running the command you mentioned.
<Cybuss> i thought it was a program. bad memory...
<lotuspsychje> goose_, Cybuss you can also disable unwated services manually like cups, by creating a file .override
<azizLIGHT> im trying to change order of indicators on 14.04. i know where the order config is stored but it doesnt have the name of the applet. how do i figure out the name of the applet. this command isnt showing me the applet name like it usually does: dbus-send --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=com.canonical.indicator.application /com/canonical/indicator/application/service
<azizLIGHT> com.canonical.indicator.application.service.GetApplications | grep "object path"
<Cybuss> cups?
<lotuspsychje> those old init.d programs arent very reliable and dont show them all
<goose_> Oh I already knew that, but thanks man!
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: like printing services, if you dont need that on a laptop example
<paul8star> hi
<Cybuss> thanks again lotus
<goose_> anyone got a good weather applet?
<goose_> Can't find a decent one
<lisa_> test
<Prezident> yo
<goose_> tyo
<lisa_> yo
<lotuspsychje> goose_, Cybuss preload is another great boost tool
<Cybuss> yeah, its a double edged sword though, uses more ram, how ever it makes stuff start up faster, so if you got lots of excess rams + if not then -
<goose__> okay I'm back
<goose__> what were you talking about? Apparenlty I can't use my VPN and chat here
<lotuspsychje> goose__: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/install-weather-indicator-ubuntu-14-10
<lisa_> testes
<lotuspsychje> !test | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<goose__> that's perfect! Thanks!
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. How do I install GTK 3.12 on Xubuntu 14.04?
<nickSwe> I am in the process of installing burg on Ubuntu 14.10... I have come to the step where it asks me: GRUB install devices:    I have 2 options:   /dev/sda   and /dev/sdb... which one should I check (if any) before I continue? I dont want to break my bootloader. I am running dual boot with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 14.10
<lisa_> I'm sorry
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | nickSwe
<ubottu> nickSwe: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> lisa_: this is an ubuntu support channel, do you have ubuntu?
<jimmyd> xubuntu I have a question about making room in the boot partition for an update it says The upgrade needs a total of 67.1 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 3,556 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: maybe the #xubuntu guys can help you while you wait?
<nickSwe> lotuspsychje: How would that info help me? It says nothing about burg? or am I missing something?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | jimmyd install and clean with this one
<ubottu> jimmyd install and clean with this one: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<goose__> jimmyd: What's the question? That should work
<allstarsnorks2> <lotuspsychje> the fourms is currently not very active. I posted a question there with no avail.
<somsip> jimmyd: Possibly due to old kernels? http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<goose__> yes bleachbit is awesome
<jimmyd> thanx guys
<nickSwe> cant I just read the grub config to figure out where my grub is located?
<lotuspsychje> !mbr | nickSwe never installed burg myself, maybe more info here
<ubottu> nickSwe never installed burg myself, maybe more info here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kib_> why is my VLC stuck sometimes in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> kib_: be carefull with vlc, its a security risk
<diegoviola> lotuspsychje: how is vlc a security risk?
<lotuspsychje> kib_: you using vnc over ssh?
<Cybuss> vlc media player?
<lotuspsychje> oh my bad
<kib_> VLC is security risk? :o
<lotuspsychje> nevermind was too quick
<diegoviola> kib_: nobody can answer why vlc is stuck, are you playing a stream over the network or something like that? perhaps due to that?
<lotuspsychje> kib_: did you try launch from terminal
<Cybuss> i was scared for a second, ive used vlc so many times
<kib_> no,,,just locally
<_eddy> Morning guys. I am a web developer been doing this for over 4 years now. I want to set up my own hosting server for some of my projects, ideally i want to host atleast 70 per server. I have look at some articles online and some of them are years old. So I came here to ask you guys, what tools are you using both to set up the server and also fully secure it to the teeth. My budget is about £1000. THANK YOU
<lotuspsychje> Cybuss: well actually if vlc is not updated, is also a risk
<lotuspsychje> !server | _eddy
<ubottu> _eddy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<goose_> Quick quesiton. I'm setting up a temp monitor, is acpitz just my overall system temp (not hardware specific)?
<kib_> i open VLC when its stuck from terminal like ,,,,      vlc & exit
<lotuspsychje> thats weird
<lotuspsychje> kib_: ubuntu and vlc version?
<Cybuss> anything out of date is a security risk, how ever some updates have accident security holes
<diegoviola> try mpv
<nickSwe> I found this very nifty script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/?source=typ_redirect   it scanned through my system and gave me a clear text saying where grub2 was installed! Awesome!
<kib_> ubuntu 14.04.1 ,,, and Vlc ????
<goose_> those damn zero days
<lotuspsychje> kib_: anything interesting in syslog or dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> kib_: maybe tail -f your logs and start vlc
<kib_> diegoviola ,,,, is mpv good?
<diegoviola> kib_: yes
<kib_> Thanks guys,,,, i will try mpv
<diegoviola> it's basically an improved version of mplayer
<lotuspsychje> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 764 kB, installed size 1951 kB
<diegoviola> http://mpv.io
<kib_> Sure
<lotuspsychje> lookin nice
<diegoviola> mpv is at 0.8.0, 0.4.2 is pretty old
<hai> Can mpv play video with sub file .srt?
<diegoviola> hai: yes
<hai> thanks diego
<allstarsnorks2> Do you guys think I will be able to update my GTK to 3.12 by using a tutorial for Ubuntu instead of Xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: whats your end goal with this exactly?
<allstarsnorks2> update my GTK 3.10 to 3.12, and install a theme that is supported for 3.12 and up
<lotuspsychje> !themes | allstarsnorks2 maybe more info here
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2 maybe more info here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<allstarsnorks2> I'm trying to install Paper theme
<_eddy> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-server doesnt exists
<_eddy> lotuspsychje: got it now
<hai> ubuntu server channel is empty
<Tm_T> hai: 424 nicks there
<_eddy> what is the different between 14.04 LTS and 14.10?
<hai> I like using LTS
<hai> I think it's more stable than 14.10
<Tm_T> _eddy: 14.04 is supported for several years
<_eddy> Tm_T: thats it?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | _eddy
<ubottu> _eddy: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Tm_T> _eddy: of course 14.10 is newer release so there's plenty of changes software wise, but nothing radical that I can see
<_eddy> lotuspsychj and Tm_T thanks. Was just curious. I have a 14.04LTS running on my vm
<zergut> is there any wi-fi network analyzers somethin like inSSIDer
<zergut> some like
<zergut> for ubuntu ofc
<lotuspsychje> zergut: for network packets analyze you can use wireshark
<lotuspsychje> zergut: or you want ssid scanning?
<jak2015> hi all
<EriC^^> hi jak2015
<jak2015> wich is the first step for checking why i am not connect to my server via ssh and not answer the ping ?
<jak2015> note yesterday worked...
<lotuspsychje> !info kismet | zergut
<ubottu> zergut: kismet (source: kismet): wireless sniffer and monitor - core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2013.03.R1b-3 (utopic), package size 1918 kB, installed size 4682 kB
<yuan1> hi
<lotuspsychje> !info wavemon | zergut this one looking nice too
<ubottu> zergut this one looking nice too: wavemon (source: wavemon): Wireless Device Monitoring Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.6-2 (utopic), package size 47 kB, installed size 141 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> jak2015: maybe the ##networking guys can help you with that
<jimmyd> that seems to have worked
<somsip> jimmyd: which one?
<jimmyd> the bleach bit one
<somsip> cool
<jimmyd> it was a graphical inter face
<jc__> hello can you guys help me about installing f.lux on ubuntu?
<jimmyd> i had to guess at the right boxes to check aftera few tries it worked
<SohamG> For creating virtual machines, which program should I use? KVM, VMWare ar virtualbox?(or any other one)
<somsip> SohamG: which ever suits your needs
<Tw33k> SohamG: I prefer Virtualbox but each has its merits
<diegoviola> I prefer KVM
<hai> hi,what is grep command?
<diegoviola> SohamG: what are you going to virtualize?
<diegoviola> windows?
<t3flon> hello
<somsip> hai: man grep (it searches for patterns in lines of text)
<Tw33k> t3flon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep
<t3flon> I know what grep is
<hai> thank you
<t3flon> lol
<Tw33k> sorry hai: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep
<t3flon> can someone help me explain a line
<t3flon>  perl -p -i -e 's/complete/slide/g' master_wired.m3u8
<t3flon> what exactly is perl doing here
<diegoviola> you can do perl --help and see what each of those options do
<t3flon> im familiar with perl language
<t3flon> but not the command perl
<somsip> t3flon: replacing occurences of complete with slide in that file, in place, globally
<diegoviola> see `man perl` also
<t3flon> thanks somsip
<hai> thank you @t3flon
<t3flon> when I man perl, it only tells me about the perl language
<t3flon> which is why im confused about the functionality of the command perl in that line
<somsip> t3flon: it's basically doing what sed does
<t3flon> I see, could I run sed instead of perl there and get the same output?
<somsip> t3flon: pretty sure so, yes
<t3flon> thanks somsip
<t3flon> for your l33t input
<SohamG> diegoviola, sorry for the late reply.....I wanna virtualize different linux distro's and MAYBE windows and/or mac....
<SohamG> diegoviola, should I use KVM as it seems to be 'made' for linux..?
<diegoviola> KVM *is* part of the linux kernel itself
<jimmyd> is that what you want to be running when you do it sohamG
<diegoviola> and it's probably the fastest VM for that reason
<diegoviola> SohamG: any of those tools will work for what you want to use though
<SohamG> diegoviola, oh right.....might as well use kvm if its already there :P...
<SohamG> have you had any issues with ti?
<diegoviola> SohamG: when virtualizing linux with KVM/QEMU I simply use SPICE (spicec) to connect, when virtualizing Windows I enable RDP on the windows guest and connect to it with something like remmina, it works great
<diegoviola> SohamG: no issues, worked great every single time I needed to use it
<jak2000> my server not answer ping http://postimg.org/image/915p0r2g1/    its correct?
<whatamidoing> Hi everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and I was wondering if someone could help me. I am trying to install Ubuntu, but the installer doesn't detect my existing operating system (Windows 8), but I don't want to get rid of it until I know I like Ubuntu.
<kib_> Check your BIOS setting
<somsip> !who | kib_
<ubottu> kib_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kib_> dual boot should be enabled from BIOS
<kib_> sure !ubottu
<whatamidoing> kib_: Ah ok, thanks. I will check it out
<somsip> whatamidoing: I have no experience of dual boot, but check these out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<whatamidoing> somsip:  Thanks :)
<somsip> whatamidoing: there are plenty of other guides and walkthroughs as it's a common issue, so read around a bit and make sure you are happy with the advice you are reading
<whatamidoing> somsip: Will do
<SohamG> diegoviola, thanks :)
<diegoviola> sure, you're welcome
<NetworkingPro> anyone know samba well?  Im trying to install/configure samba and having a terrible time getting it to work.
<kib_> What is the best resource if I want to learn linux kernel's networking subsystem?
<hai> same as kib_
<somsip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<somsip> loads of links from there to places like kernel.org and suchlike
<hai> I want to learn linux LPI 1
<hai> Can somebody tell me what is the good resources
<hai> Thank you
<rpp601> hey guys, what command will tell me what version of linux this machine i'm logged into is running?
<EriC^^> uname -r
<EriC^^> rpp601: uname -a for a complete listing, and cat /etc/issue for the release info
<rpp601> EriC^^: that tells me 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64
<Kipjen> hi
<Kipjen> is there any one?
<strehi_> lsb_release -a
<kib_> rpp601: thats your kernel version
<Prezident> Old kernel, latest is 3.19 http://www.kernel.org rpp601
<Prezident> using 3.17.8-r1 myself
<strehi_> uname -r tells you the kernel version... lsb_release a shows you distribution info
<Kipjen> is there any one who can help me for my linux issue
<Kipjen> ?
<rpp601> kib_, Prezident, -a gives me Linux zion 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 18 14:48:24 CET 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kipjen> please
<rpp601> is it even ubuntu?
<Prezident> I dont know
<EriC^^> rpp601: nope, i think it's based on ubuntu though, check #zionos
<Kipjen> yes ubuntu
<Prezident> uname -a is not necassary for all distroys.
<Prezident> you can try cat /etc/*release*
<Prezident> works?
<SohamG> diegoviola, can you send me the link to the guide you used for KVM?
<rpp601> Kipjen: ask your question
<Kipjen> thanks
<Prezident> rpp601: do my command and you will find your answer
<Prezident> PRETTY_NAME="Gentoo/Linux"
<Prezident> will give you a reply something like this
<Prezident> Name Id Pretty Name etc
<Kipjen> i am able to access the internet but unable to ping any of the web sites and i have internet access through ubutu
<rpp601> Prezident: ok cool, thanks! that told me what i needed to know
<Kipjen> please help me to resolved this issue
<Prezident> rpp601: wich distro was it? :)
<rpp601> Prezident: kali
<Prezident> Ok :)
<rpp601> Prezident: :)
<diegoviola> SohamG: I didn't really used one, but look at the arch wiki for QEMU and KVM, most of those are not distro specific and might work for ubuntu as well
<strehi_> Kipjen: so if you connect to www.google.com trough browser it works... when you do ping www.google.com in the console it doesn't
<strehi_> Kipjen: is that so?
<Kipjen> yes
<rpp601> Prezident: actually, i was logged in to more than one machine and ran the command in the wrong window! it was CentOS
<Kipjen> u r right
<Prezident> rpp601: i see, kali i never tried
<Prezident> not a fan of centos neither
<strehi_> Kipjen: That's really weird... I have never had an issue like that... But I can take a wild guess
<Prezident> Kipjen: are you able to ping any ip?
<Prezident> Is it just the dns wich isnt possible?
<Kipjen> IP i can ping, it does not have any issue
<Prezident> what happens if you type dig instead ping?
<Prezident> Most likely you are looking at the lack of the DNS server in your settings.
<Kipjen> all those ip are my local IP
<Prezident> are you behind any proxy or vpn?
<Prezident> I belive you are behind a firewall.
<firelegend> Hi all. I run Ubuntu 12.04, I attempted to enable the location bar, both from gconf-editor and dconf-editor, the checkbox has been ticked for always-use-location-entry but there is no locatiob bar appearing.
<solidus-1iver> exit
<solidus-1iver> :X
<strehi_> Kipjen: try ping 74.125.136.99
<stikkemz> even if behind proxy, if he can ping ip but not domain name .. he should probably just set a dns
<Prezident> stikkemz: yup
<stikkemz> go with the standard google 8.8.8.8
<Prezident> But he pinged his local ips he said.
<Prezident> Thats fine behind a firwall.
<Prezident> firewall
<strehi_> I thought it's DNS problem... But in that case he also shouldn't connect trough the browser
<Kipjen> 74.125.136.99 i checked , it does not work
<strehi_> though so
<strehi_> the problem is prolly your firewall
<strehi_> it is blocking the ping port
<stikkemz> what firewall are we talking about?
<Kipjen> so how will i fix it
<Prezident> Nobody knows, its an idea since we lacking information.
<strehi_> Kipjen: do you have a local router?
<stikkemz> lol
<Prezident> lol what?
<Kipjen> yes
<Kipjen> but from router to ubuntu and from ubuntu to wsitch
<stikkemz> sorry i was trying to catch up with the situation and your answer threw me an odd ball :))
<strehi_> Kipjen: Do you have some other computer connected to the router?
<strehi_> Kipjen: Try to ping it from there
<Prezident> Kipjen: i gotta run soon, but take a look in
<Prezident> resolv.conf whats under your nameserver?
<themusicgod1> I've found a bug (though not to the point of having a patch to the bug) that affects like 6 different packages and is caused by at least 2 packages(same bug).  When creating a bug report in launchpad, should I have a) two bug reports (ie one for affected packages for being affected and one for the ones that are actually causing the problem) or 1?  or one bug per package?
<Kipjen> i alreay checked that, its working
<strehi_> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Prezident> Kipjen: then ceck your resolv.conf, dunno where it is located on  your os but try /etc/resolv.conf
<strehi_> give us the output
<Kipjen> but when i tried to ping through ubunto then i got ping problem
<stikkemz> Kipjen, can you run in a terminal: netsh interface show interface and let us know what you see?
<Prezident> cat /etc/resolv.conf | grep nameserver Kipjen type that in terminal
<Kipjen> thanks i will do that...
<Prezident> Aha, with such patiance he wont succeed, np
<stikkemz> yeah he`s not approaching linux one should
<strehi_> Kipjen: are you still here?
<SailorReality> join ##poker for game
<Prezident> lmao, dont join.
<jamie_> hey my bluetooth is not not working properly
<Prezident> why?
<stikkemz> i mean the amount of info in "hey my bluetooth is not not working properly" is just too much mate
<jamie_> not sure, has been working properly for the use of sixad, but when i switch it back to standard use its not connecting
<jamie_> when i pull up the bluetooth panel it shows that it is on, but it will not connect to my keyboard of fxos phone
<themusicgod1> jamie_: is this on a laptop?
<jamie_> yes
<themusicgod1> have you tried disabling & reenabling bluetooth via a keyboard shortcut?
<jamie_> yes, its connected to my internet button
<themusicgod1> ie does your laptop have an enable/disable bluetooth button?
<themusicgod1> and that didn't work?
<jamie_> i have a touch panel and the wifi and bluetooth are in the same part
<themusicgod1> ok
<jamie_> themusicgod1: no
<themusicgod1> jamie_: what version of ubuntu?
<jamie_> it works under sixad but not under blue-tooth
<jamie_> 14.10
<jamie_> gdm gnome 3 de
<jamie_> if that helps at all
<jamie_> bluetoothd version 4.101
<stikkemz> have any of you guys manage to integrate facebook with ubuntu 14.10 accounts?
<jamie_> that sounds like fun to try to figure out
<themusicgod1> stikkemz: how recently?  I seem to remember doing so quite a few months ago
<strehi_> I just use facebook chat using pidgin =)
<strehi_> and gtalk of course
<stikkemz> well at this point in time when i open the Online Accounts and click on Facebook it doesn't do anything, no errors no login screen nothing
<jamie_> okay i now when i toggle the bluetooth switch in the ui its going right back after a second
<stikkemz> just a black screen for a second then pops out of it
<stikkemz> yeah i`ll do pidgin, though Jitsi is way cooler but has unmet dependencies
<strehi_> stikkemz: even pidgin is really buggy in the newest version
<strehi_> stikkemz: I had to compile the older version
<stikkemz> strehi_,  i managed to get it rolling on the latest release, i just hate its lack of features..
<strehi_> stikkemz: which features?
<jamie_> im seeing if i can set it up under gnome3 de
<stikkemz> strehi_, not sure if you can send files with it for starters.. and you can`t encrypt your chat if both parties use the program
<strehi_> stikkemz: ah i see... I don't use these features so.... It's completly fine for me =)... In the newest version I have a problem that it's keep hanging
<strehi_> when I minimize it to the try... It keeps hanging as soon as I close the active chat
<stikkemz> strehi_, i`m getting that a lot in ubuntu 14.10 though but I knew what i was signing up for when not on the LTS
<stikkemz> btw a little hint: for some reason they decided to remove Startup Applications in 14.10, but you still have it if you upgrade from 14.04 instead of a clean 14.10 install
<jamie_> is there a way to reset the bluetooth daemon
<jamie_> its saying there are no bluetooth adapters found on the system
<xangua> stikkemz: I can see my startup settings on utopic, don't recall installing or removing anything extra
<strehi_> stikkemz: I had the problem in LTS =)
<jamie_> this is really getting annoying\
<strehi_> stikkemz: I always stick to LTS distributions since I've moved from archy
<jamie_> that was odd... now its working... it was not literally 20 seconds ago
<Seveas> jamie_: bluetooth is magic
<jamie_> im gonna dig deeper into this
<Seveas> don't dig too deep, here be dragons
<jamie_> lol
<jamie_> not working again.... :\
<Guest36115> Hello, has anybody ever heard of malicious programs running from un-allocated space on a hard drive?
<Exploit> need help
 * Exploit http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28601089/using-multiple-wordpress-installations-under-one-root-in-nginx
<jamie_> Seveas: do you know much about blue-tooth problems
<Seveas> jamie_: only that on any given system bluetooth either works flawlessly or is a royal PITA
<jamie_> Seveas: it has been fine... but all of a sudden not so well
<jamie_> the weird part is it was after i connected my fxos phone to it again
<somsip> Exploit: I have no experience of nginx but wouldnt this be the same fix? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24351114/nginx-multiple-subdomains-with-their-own-config
<Slart> Guest36115: I find it hard to believe that the cpu would somehow run code that isn't allocated and reachable in some way.. or are you talking about something else running it? like hard drive controllers/gpu or something like that?
<Exploit> lemme see thnx
<jamie_> I was trying to switch to from my ps3 controller to my fxos phone to debug ota
<poops> question about centos. hope its ok. ifconfig and system-config-network shows different eth number. how come?
<Guest36115> More along the lines that I don't want to wait for a low level format on a drive if I don't have to. It's an old windows box, previous owner claimed it was loaded with virus.
<hateball> !centos | poops
<hateball> You depress me, ubottu
<hateball> poops: This channel is for Ubuntu support, other distros go in their various channels
<poops> sorry. thanks.
<jamie_> any idea yall with the bluetooth
<stikkemz> Guest36115, just do a quick format and you will be fine
<Slart> Guest36115: I wouldn't worry about that at all, linux compatability isn't very high on malware-writers todo lists so even if the bad code would somehow end up in files that the system can actually read it wouldn't run.
<Guest36115> Alright, thank you.
<jamie_> okay i may know the cause... and its weird
<jamie_> tell me if this makes any sense, as soon as I connect my flame the bluetooth says connected and then connection say no, and if i switch off the bluetooth its stops working for a little. I think it may be that the device is some how interfering with the laptop
<jamie_> also is there a way to set up the computer to allow the device to browse internal files on the device
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ello
<jamie_> ToAruShiroiNeko: ello
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ you have a moment or two?
<EriC^^> yeah sure
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to detect the new harddrive I put into the server
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but it doesnt show on ubuntu at all
<EriC^^> did you try /var/log/syslog ?
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: try dmesg and /var/log/kern.log
<EriC^^> to see if its picked up
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: how did you try to detect it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I tried parted and few other linux commands
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ do you have a grep for me
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its fairly long and detailed
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: try to unplug the hd if you can, then plug it in and check dmesg
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ it is entirely possible that I have to activate the drive inside bios somehow
<fallout> Hello everyone. I'm in need of assistance. I've already searched the forums but I've found no fix. I'm wondering if someone here (who has expierenced the same problem) can help me?
<stikkemz> fallout, you gave zero information on what your issue is
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh I am not phsyically near the drive yet
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that'd be in 1.5 hours
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ what should I expect to see?
<ackpacket> Having some rsync trouble... seems to wanna copy over all the files instead of making a snapshot like I want.  Here's the command i'm using:
<ackpacket> rsync --progress --backup-dir=/Data/Documents/sen_server_backups/2-19 -bvan /mnted /Data/Documents/sen_server_backups/2-18/
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: something like [187733.172260] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<fallout> Sorry about that. I was typing it out. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.1 on my Windows 7 computer. It completes the download of the iso and I get an error. "Permission denied" is the error
<ackpacket> If I'm interpreting that command correct, it will copy into 2-19, every file in /mnted that is of a newer modified-time or different size than it's twin in 2-18, is that right?
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: kern.log might mention something about trying to set modes for it or something while booting
<fallout> Sorry about my grammar and spelling. It's really late here and I haven't slept much for the last few days
<jamie_> fallout: what exactly are you doing
<ToAruShiroiNeko> trying to grep dmesg for attached
<fallout> What do you mean?
<stikkemz> fallout, not sure when you are getting that error
<jamie_> that is what i am saying
<stikkemz> what exactly are you doing when you see that error
<fallout> Okay. I'm sorry. I'm starting the download of Ubuntu. Let me go back to my main computer and I'll type out the steps as to how the error appears
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: does cat /proc/partitions mention anything?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> just sda
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I should see an sdb I imagine
<jamie_> fallout: if you are installing it should be from a boot cd or a flash drive
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: try to grep kern.log for sdb
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am not very grep proficient yet
<ToAruShiroiNeko> let me look it up
<EriC^^> grep -C20 sdb /var/log/kern.log
<ToAruShiroiNeko> well
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I had went for grep -a sdb grep /var/log/kern.log :)
<fallout> It is from a flash drive. I can't get it to boot from the flash drive. I've installed Ubuntu by extracting it to my desktop before.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yours give more information
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the sdb it mentions is for a kingston datatraveler
<ToAruShiroiNeko> which was indeed the usb I used for live cd
<fallout> This time I got the error; "Can not download the metalink and therefore the ISO"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> when I was strugling with boot
<stikkemz> ToAruShiroiNeko, you should probably see if the device is present if you ls -l in /dev/disk/by-id/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<jamie_> fallout: have you tried to just make a boot img
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ this one seems it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I havent initilised the disk yet
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its straight out of the package
<fallout> jamie_, how would I go about doing that?
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: i see
<jamie_> fallout: just download the version you want from the ubuntu site you choose a program you want to use to create the img and put it on the flash drive
<ToAruShiroiNeko> in windows you cannot do anything with a disk until you initilise it
<stikkemz> get unetbootin or something and make a bootable drive
<fallout> jamie_: I'll try that. Thank you
<stikkemz> then go in bios and set it to boot from usb drive on a higher priority
<ToAruShiroiNeko> which writes mbr/gpt even if the drive remains unformatted
<jamie_> fallout: oh and you may run into a thing when you go to boot from the usb that says error cannot find com32
<jamie_> just type           live
<jamie_> stikkems: thanks I have not been on windows in quite a while and have no clue what programs to yse
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ would that be it?
<jamie_> *use
<ToAruShiroiNeko> should I see it more often?
<jamie_> sorry i spelled you name wrong stikkemz
<stikkemz> jamie_, 20$ says he`s gonna lose all his data
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that entry was from yesterday at 9:54
<ToAruShiroiNeko> about when I inserted the drive
<jamie_> stikkemz: that is not a fair bet, he is
<ToAruShiroiNeko> why bet only 20$ ?
<shaarad> Hello, I have made an executable JAR file which is a GUI application. I want it to launch on ubuntu startup.. How to do it?
<jamie_> no thanks, i know that is a loosing bet
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: dmesg | grep -C20 Attached
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: what else does it say?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I only see an attached for sda
<jamie_> I have been using ubuntu since 9.4 i think it was, im not dumb, when you install the now os unless you some how copy the file system you will lose it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> [    1.512798] scsi 6:3:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 12
<ToAruShiroiNeko> [    1.512935] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: where did you get the attached for sdb? kern.log?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> [    2.154449] sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yes in kern.log
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it may be for my usb flashdrive
<shaarad> I tried adding it to /usr/local/bin
<yuan> Stable release 0.91 intended for production use is available.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> also what is the nuber 2.154449 ?
<jamie_> stikkemz: i was flashing a new image to my other hdd the other day and that is how i know about he com32 problem... it took a little bit to figure out the solution
<yuan> inkscape 0.91
<yuan> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/inkscape.dev/stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/inkscape.dev/stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<stikkemz> jamie_, i never encountered it myself
<jamie_> stikkemz: neither had I till the other dady
<jamie_> **day
<jamie_> stikkemz: its funny i found the solution down stream from ubuntu
<leeyaa> hello
<stikkemz> jamie_, i will be reminded of this conversation when i will hit that wall
<fallout> jamie_: Thank you so much! It's working now
<jamie_> fallout: did you run into the com32 issue
<leeyaa> how to find out which package is part of this file /etc/logrotate.d/libvirtd.lxc
<fallout> jamie_: Nope. I'm at the normal screen thingy. Anyways, I've installed Ubuntu on another one of my computers before. I know what to do from here. Thanks for the help
<jamie_> fallout: okay np
<jamie_> wtf why did i run into it then!!!
<jamie_> i tried dd, startup disk creator, disk image creator, and unetbootin
<stikkemz> jamie_, hey man, it`s not linux if it doesn't trip you off once in a while
<jamie_> stikkemz: good point that is the fun of it
<jamie_> stikkemz: high usability comes at a cost some times
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: it's the seconds since startup
<stikkemz> jamie_, i run dual boot with windows 8.1.. Most of the time i sit in ubuntu cuz you get to do all these great things for free with just a few key strokes.. but there`s always that one in 100 thing that you wish you had windows for it
<brainm> Is there in ubuntu analog of debian util debsecan?
<jamie_> stikkemz: i find a way to make it work, i have not used windows since ubuntu 9.4, I spend to much time fixing other peoples windows i dont want my own
<White_Cat_mobil_> Ah. I'll hop into my ride. Should be back in 30
<jamie_> stikkemz: I dont think ubuntu likes my phone though......
<White_Cat_mobil_> Mins
<stikkemz> jamie_, you say you can always make it work.. go buy an nvidia card and we`ll talk after
<strehi_> Did anyone here ever create a game using inkscape, gimp and java or c++?
<jamie_> stikkemz: I have one from the gseries
<stikkemz> jamie_, gt540m here.. pain in the arse!
<jamie_> i will say the nvidia 331 bug is a pain but there is a work around
<stikkemz> jamie_, the only way i managed to make it work is with bumblebee
<jamie_> stikkemz: i just run sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331
<jamie_> i just have to do it every time after the kernal update
<jamie_> stikkemz: or when the try to update the graphics support... i have NVS 3100M/PCIe/SSE2
<jamie_> i thought i had another one.. whoops
<jamie_> stikkemz: does the nvidia 331 bug affect you also
<stikkemz> jamie_, not sure what bug you are talking about.. most of the nvidia drivers simply don't work and the ones that do give video tearing on everything, including moving windows around which, saying to be annoying is an understatement..
<stikkemz> jamie_, at least for my card
<jamie_> stikkemz: its a problem with the graphics drivers, but mine is fine, i run steam all the time
<jamie_> stikkemz: i will say with my setup its kinda funny to watch startup and login and look at the system details... :p
<stikkemz> jamie_, i do too.. but i run steam from nouveau and optirun the games
<jamie_> stikkemz: i natively run steam off my grapics card\
<stikkemz> jamie_, i guess yours has better support then
<BlackVenom> Good morning
<BlackVenom> Does anyone know what this means on irc
<BlackVenom> Closing link: (textual@cpc67682-pres16-2-0-cust243.18-3.cable.virginm.net) [Registration timeout]
<jamie_> stikkemz: no clue, let alone i am runing a diffent dm and have several different de is kinda funny that it works so well
<stikkemz> jamie_, what dm are you running?
<jamie_> stikkemz: gdm
<stikkemz> jamie_, and why?
<jamie_> stikkemz: and litteraly other than i like the look, because i can
<ryu13212> hello
<jamie_> stikkemz: me and someone on here the other day literally got bord and decided to see how much we could manipulate and change ubuntu
<stikkemz> jamie_, oh i thought there was a performance aspect to your decision
<jamie_> stikkemz: well actually i think gdm uses more
<jamie_> i also have kdm and xdm
<jamie_> stikkemz: oh and of course i have lightdm
<jamie_> stikkemz: one sec let me list the different de i have lol
<stikkemz> hmm gdm uses Wayland?
<stikkemz> jamie_, i thought wayland is still in it`s early stages
<jamie_> not sure
<jamie_> stikkemz: all i know is that i really like the feel of gdm and gde
<jamie_> i dont know much about the dev stage its in i know that its only on gnome 3
<stikkemz> jamie_, i just run lightdm with a numix theme that really pops out
<jamie_> stikkemz: in my opinion themes do not do much other than icons
<stikkemz> jamie_, yeah but as long as it looks ok, i`m good with that
<jamie_> stikkemz: i have gnome, plasma workspace, kubuntu desktop, cinnamon, xubuntu desktop, unity and two others i dont use very often other than for maintenance
<jamie_> stikkemz: my problem is i like to take stuff and see how much i can change it and mess with it
<stikkemz> jamie_, you wouldn't be using linux otherwise..
<jamie_> stikkemz: :) yep let alone my mozilla work is based around linux
<stikkemz> jamie_, but you really got me searching for a display manager that runs on wayland
<jamie_> stikkemz: let me take a look
<jamie_> stikkemz: yes gde uses wayland and a lot of others are in testing/experimental
<stikkemz> jamie_, the idea is that x11 basically has a server running that doesn't actually do anything but pass things around between buffers where wayland actually runs the whole thing on the server
<jamie_> stikkemz: i know i kinda wanna see if i can get it to run under tty8
<jamie_> stikkemz: apparently wayland has an official rep on ubuntu
<White_Cat> back
<hey_joe_> so theres a lot of hype it seems about http/2. so I did some googling and saw I could run http/2 to serve static content with nghttpx in Ubuntu in replacement of my nginx server. However I use Wordpress for all of my sites, and MariaDB(reduces mem usage a little on my crappy VPS). So, with nghttpx, I can't server PHP content. Perhaps with this nghttpx proxy, or what have you (scarcely any documentation from what i can find) I
<hey_joe_>  can use it as a front end for nginx to sever the PHP Wordpress pages. Any suggestions? Goal here is to reduce overall mem usage of daemons.
<White_Cat> EriC^^ okay so should I detach and reattach the drive?
<stikkemz> jamie_, i`m actually gonna give it a shot
<jamie_> stikkemz: same
<hey_joe_> to backup this up a little, I did do some testing and saw a huge performance increase when serving pages with nghttpx over nginx HUGE actually
<jamie_> stikkemz: do you want the command
<jamie_> stikkemz: one sec, switching to wayland brb
<stikkemz> jamie_, yeah gimme the command lol
<jamie_> stikkemz: sudo apt-get install libwayland0
<jamie_> stikkemz: once sec switching real fast
<jamie_> its not working i gonna do more searching
<stikkemz> jamie_, you probably need to install the server too
<jamie_> stikkemz: it didnt seem to work for me... i might have to use the gnome version on mine... lol
<jamie_> stikkemz: i may have to use the gnome verson due to my setup
<stikkemz> jamie_, i know i`m too tired for this cuz i have my web pages on 150% zoom
<jamie_> stikkemz: lol same... its 4:30 am here
<stikkemz> jamie_, 11:30 here, up for over 20 hours
<jamie_> im right there with you... i got up at six am to knock out some of my mozilla work before going to file my tax returns
<stikkemz> jamie_, yo mentioned it before, do you work for mozilla?
<jamie_> stikkemz: i work on the firefox os
<mR_T-RSA> Hi, Im on connect on a varsity wifi network. We do have proxy servers with authentication to configurer on our devicesn.  I am un familiar about how to set this up on ubuntu. With android this is done automatically.  Will i still need to configure the proxy on my laptop if im tethered to my android device?
<stikkemz> jamie_, oh.. firefox lost me a few years ago when they changed the interface a lot and nowadays i really find chrome to suit my needs better (this is coming from a web dev)
<jamie_> stikkemz: i work on the phone
<jamie_> stikkemz: its funny because we recommend using ubuntu for working on the fxos phone
<vilce> why I got permission denied when setting acl on NFS mount with acl enabled?
<jamie_> stikkemz: have you tried developers edition
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I did detach and reattach the drive
<White_Cat> it did seem to power up
<White_Cat> its a server so I may have felt the vibrations of everuthing else
<White_Cat> it did feel warm though so it should be on for a while
<stikkemz> jamie_, yeah.. don't get me wrong, ff is a great browser, but it has some awkward bugs in its engine, that webkit doesn't
<jamie_> stikkemz: you mind elaborating, i would be more than happy to pass it onto the qa team
<White_Cat> EriC^^ what should I try?
<jamie_> stikkemz: also when was the last time you used firefox developers edition
<stikkemz> jamie_, idk, a while ago.. but between sublime text and chrome i have all the tools i need. I recall a weird issue in ff with multiple shadows a while back that didn't quite allow me to get the same quality that i got out of webkit
<stikkemz> jamie_, and most recently image loading from gallery3 on ff is a mess
<jamie_> stikkemz: hey i would recommend trying again if you have not it awhile, it has came quite far
<stikkemz> jamie_, the only thing i really like firefox for is the privacy.. that is indeed a trade off when using chrome
<jamie_> stikkemz: the whole phone projet is based around it also
<jamie_> stikkemz: hey you said you are a web developer right
<stikkemz> jamie_, also, why do they run all the tabs in the same process? it basically makes swap useless
<k1l_> stikkemz: there is chromium in the repos which is chrome codebase without the google stuff.
<jamie_> stikkemz: im not sure about that, I have enough ram that i have swap dissabled and i dont have a ssd
<stikkemz> k1l_, yeah but chrome also includes the proprietary software
<jamie_> stikkemz: you said you are a web developer right
<stikkemz> jamie_, not as a full time job but yeah.. mostly project based
<stikkemz> jamie_, when i have the time for it
<jamie_> stikkemz: i could not pay you, but if you could give me a hand with a project, i only know minimal html and i am trying to build a facebook app for firefox os
<jamie_> it would be greatly appriciated, and you would get credit for and and probably a device from it
<stikkemz> jamie_, keep talking ..
<stikkemz> jamie_, i have no clue how firefox os works though
<jamie_> stikkemz: its all in html5 and java script
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how could I sed as default compiler c++ distcc ?
<jamie_> stikkemz: fxos is a web standard phone
<k1l_> jamie_: stikkemz better put that topic into the firefox phone channel? (if there is any on freenode)
<jamie_> k1l_: sorry there is not
<jamie_> i know that for a fact
<HateDread> Hey, I'm super new to Ubuntu and trying to follow this tutorial. I have 0 idea how to accomplish step 12; http://affy.blogspot.com.au/2007/09/setting-up-ubuntu-perforce-server.html
<HateDread> Any advice would be super
<HateDread> Under 'Configure Perforce', I mean
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> can you tell me if these informations are still current and accurate? http://www.tuxtrix.com/2014/10/install-sonicwall-netextender-vpn.html
<jamie_> stikkemz: are you interested at all
<MaxFrames> I am looking for a client to connect from a lubuntu machine to a sonicwall vpn
<stikkemz> jamie_, so wait, it`s an os that runs basically a browser as it`s starting point and you need an app for a website that is, well, viewable in the browser?
<virtualer> hello! i am trying to install ubuntu using virtual box on windows 7 but i keep fialing :(
<virtualer> after following this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<virtualer> ubuntu 14 lts has an internal error
<jamie_> stikkemz: it would be built around its own app but by reading the website code from facebook and in producing a output to push updates
<Squall5668> MaxFrames: still accurate
<stikkemz> jamie_, so using the fb api
<Mackan90096> I managed to boot from a live usb. How do I fix my corrupt hdd?
<k1l_> !ot | jamie_ stikkemz
<ubottu> jamie_ stikkemz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jamie_> stikkemz: yes and push updates to the phone via apis email me or something at charja13@live.com
<Seveas> Mackan90096: if your harddisk broke: throw it out, buy a new one and restore from backup.
<virtualer> i get some error codes but i cant understand them
<stikkemz> k1l_, omg man ok, sorry.. we`ll go private
<virtualer> such as executable path /usr/bin/compiz
<HateDread> Just don't know how to 'Add the following lines to the end of /etc/profile.'
<HateDread> Is that like a text append or something?
<k1l_> HateDread: yes
<Mackan90096> I don't have any backups Seveas. And, It's a laptop.
<virtualer> compiz crashed with sigill in poll()
<Seveas> HateDread: keep in mind that that document is 7.5 years old. It may be obsolete.
<virtualer> have i come to the right place?
<HateDread> Seveas: I couldn't find much that would help a total Ubuntu noob with it
<Squall5668> virtualer: not really. It sounds like you forgot to accelerate 3D in virtualbox though
<Seveas> Mackan90096: call it a learning moment then :) You can try to make a backup now by mounting the harddrive and rsyncing to another host.
<Squall5668> virtualer: haven't used virtualbox for years, so i might be wrong
<Seveas> HateDread: why are you trying to set up perforce? Join us in the wonderful world of git instead ;)
<HateDread> Seveas: No thanks :p
<virtualer> Squall5668, how would you run ubuntu on a windows machine?
<Seveas> HateDread: I had a quick look at that tutorial, it seems to make sense mostly, so just open /etc/profile in an editor with sudo and add the lines.
<Mackan90096> Seveas, The other hard drive is the internal, it got corruped after I shut the computer off when it was compiling.
<Squall5668> virtualer: I use vmware, but that's offtopic :)
<HateDread> Seveas: How do you open it in an editor? Internet said 'gedit'?
<Seveas> HateDread: gedit will do. gksudo gedit /etc/profile
<virtualer> so where should i ask for assistance in installing ubuntu if not on this channel?
<Ben64> virtualer: installing ubuntu you ask here, but you're talking about running it in windows?
<k1l_> !details | virtualer
<ubottu> virtualer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Seveas> k1l_: he's using cirtualbox on windows :)
<Mackan90096> I found something about fsck.. But I don't know what drive it is....
<HateDread> Seveas: gksudo gedit /etc/profile gives me 'Gt-kWARNING **: cannot open display:'
<k1l_> Seveas: yes, but installing ubuntu on vbox should not bring errors
<virtualer> Ben64, i have to run windows in my company computer but i would like to develop on linux so i have to use some virtual something to run both at the same time
<Seveas> virtualer: I'm not too surprised compiz causes issues when virtualized. Try a dual boot, or just running from a live usb,  and see if that works.
<Seveas> HateDread: does your Ubuntu even have a gui?
<virtualer> live usb?
<HateDread> Seveas: Nah it's over putty / ssh (sorry I should have said so)
<Seveas> virtualer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<MaxFrames> Squall5668: do you reckon the same procedure will work on lubuntu as well as on ubuntu?
<Squall5668> virtualer: Like i said, try messing around with graphics accel. options in vbox, up the vram and try installing guest additions on it. It'll probably work
<Seveas> HateDread: ah then you'll need to use a console editor :) sudo nano /etc/profile
<Mackan90096> And Gparted only gives me the usb
<Squall5668> MaxFrames: Can't see why it wouldn't. Pretty sure it'll be fine
<Mackan90096> So, What should I do?
<Seveas> Mackan90096: does sudo fdisk -l show the internal disk?
<MaxFrames> thanks
<Mackan90096> I don't know Seveas, It shows four lines..
<Squall5668> MaxFrames: not a prob. Btw, how can you live with sonicwall vpn? Happy I got away from it.
<Mackan90096> it shows /dev/sda1 to 4
<Mackan90096> and over that, it shows my usb wich I'm running it off
<Seveas> Mackan90096: pastebin the output.
<Mackan90096> I'll trt
<Mackan90096> try *
<Mackan90096> Seveas, http://hastebin.com/xupeqadiru
<snadge> h264 in firefox on ubuntu 14.10 (current) isn't working for me.. have i broken something? or uninstalled a dependency.. or is this a known issue?
<Mackan90096> So.. What to do Seveas?
<snadge> when i go to youtube.com/html5 .. i have a red ! next to h264
<jacobian> Is there a way in the gui to get Alt-Gr mapped to Alt?
<jacobian> This used to be an option in settings
<Seveas> jacobian: it's not anymore?
<bazhang> !find h264
<ubottu> File h264 found in aolserver4-doc, asterisk-dbg, asterisk-modules, blender-data, crtmpserver-dev, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-doc, kino (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=h264&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<avinson> is there an ubuntu installer with restricted drivers available? i have a 2009 mac mini that needs a restricted wifi driver.. no way to install it unless the wifi works :(
<jacobian> It doesn't appear to be an option anymore (in 14.10)
<avinson> specifically i need bcmwl-kernel-source
<Seveas> jacobian: hmm. Looks like they gutted lots of things from the settings dialog...
<avinson> but it's not available on ubuntu server 14.04 installer image
<jacobian> It looks we're back to setxkbmap territory
<jacobian> Curious that they gutted all that stuff
<Mackan90096> Seveas?
<jacobian> It's supremely irritating as an emacs users .
<Seveas> jacobian: I hear you. Maybe ubuntu-tweak can help you, but I've not used it so far.
<Seveas> jacobian: or something in gsettings. I usually map alt gr to compose, and gsettings shows this:
<Seveas> org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options ['compose:ralt', 'caps:none', 'altwin:left_meta_win']
<Seveas> maybe 'alt:ralt' or something
<Mackan90096> Seveas ! What should I do?
<Seveas> Mackan90096: you should at least not be impatient :-)
<jacobian> I like to have compose on my caps lock
<jacobian> Which I never use
<jacobian> (as a capslock key)
<Squall5668> avinson: You can grab the package put it in a usb and install it manually. There is no ubuntu image with it preinstalled
<Mackan90096> Alright then Seveas. I just want to get it working again :P
<Cybuss> i have a question, i keep messing up my gui, is there anyway i check and makesure im not breaking stuff?
<Seveas> Mackan90096: looks like your disk is quite broken.
<Mackan90096> Yeah
<Mackan90096> It got corruped when I shut my computer down while compiling.
<Seveas> you can try mounting those partitions and see if you can find anything, but none of them identify as linux partitions
<Seveas> I'm not going to help any further, this rabbithole is deeper than I have time for.
<Mackan90096> I tried mounting them, didn't work..
<MaxFrames> Squall5668: I have never used it yet. I'm configuring an appliance which was bought years ago and then never used, for some reason. If it was me, I'd use pfsense + openvpn
<avinson> Squall5668: ok that's what i was thinking.. thanks
<HateDread> I used 'wget http://www.perforce.com/downloads/perforce/r10.2/bin.linux26x86/p4d' to get the p4d file, then 'chmod +x p4d' to make it executable. After doing that, even in the directory it's in; 'no such file or directory'
<Squall5668> MaxFrames: I see. Good luck. I have only used the small tz series, but I hate the vpn. If I were you, i'd set up a vpn server behind it
<HateDread> I swear I just put it there! 'ls' lists the file in the /usr/local/bin directory
<HateDread> Also ldd on p4d is saying 'not a dynamic executable', What does any of that meaan. The file is right there and I'm typing the name exactly
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I amanaged to detect the second drive
<White_Cat> I had to configure it as a single drive raid 0
<White_Cat> which feels bizzire still
<HateDread> Seveas: You still around, man?
<White_Cat> okay so now I am probably going to need to congigure backup finaly
<generalbadwolf> Quick Q: Mixing newer AMD and NVidia cards
<White_Cat> EriC^^ do you have any suuggestions for me?
<generalbadwolf> Dont want to SLI, just two Xservers capable of hardware
<White_Cat> I am thiking of a GFS sceheme
<White_Cat> rsnapshot any good?
<umbra_purus> hey
<umbra_purus> can someone help me?
<umbra_purus> can someone help me with a issue i have?
<k1l> !details | umbra_purus
<ubottu> umbra_purus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<White_Cat> !details ubottu
<White_Cat> smart
<popey> White_Cat: i use rsnapshot every day for my backups, works for me
<umbra_purus> Okay. I want to send files to my phone with ubuntu. How do I do that?
<popey> umbra_purus: what kind of phone?
<White_Cat> popey I have a new drive and I need to configure it too
<umbra_purus> Android. gt9301I
<White_Cat> it will be exclusively for backup
<White_Cat> any suggestions?
<umbra_purus>  popey: Android. gt9301I
<popey> umbra_purus: I have heard some people say gmtp is a good app for transferring files to their android device
<bazhang> it is
<umbra_purus> popey: no but I want to learn how to do it in a terminal window. is that possible?
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1 (utopic), package size 101 kB, installed size 472 kB
<popey> umbra_purus: i have not done that, sorry.
<yuan> ubuntu install tool loadown?
<k1l> umbra_purus: use adb
<umbra_purus> k1l: how do i use adb. can you refer something that I can start from?
<k1l> adb push. its the android debug bridge. it can push and pull files and other stuff.
<fidel_> yuan: can you rephrase your question?
<k1l> umbra_purus: http://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> is there a way to configure ubuntu in such a way that it will never remmeber browser history, passwords, etc, anything?
<Mackan90096> How do I make my corrupted drive into a linux partion without deleting anything on it?
<bazhang> diegoviola, run it from live usb
<bazhang> Mackan90096, you dont
<diegoviola> bazhang: there's no other way?
<Mackan90096> bazhang, oh?
<Mackan90096> Can I recover the files in any way?
<bazhang> diegoviola, save nothing at all?
<Squall5668> diegoviola: maybe you mean configure firefox that way? and not Ubuntu
<Mackan90096> I currently have my laptop booted from a live usb
<umbra_purus> k1l: thanks
<diegoviola> bazhang: nothing at all
<Cybuss> okay i have a flickering problem with some things, it seems to have been partly resolved by forcing complete redraw work around in compiz, is this the only way to solve this issue?
<bry8knight> hi
<White_Cat> I have an ubuntu server 14.04 and am thinking of which scheme to follow for backup. I have a dedicated drive for backup. I am thinking of a gfs scheme with rsnapshot. Is this a good idea?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server White_Cat
<jacobian> Does gchat in firefox randomly reorder capital letters for you when you type them?
<White_Cat> bazhang no response there
<White_Cat> :p
<bongma> im learning my way around the command line but it does not copy a file to the directory. what am i doing wrong??
<bongma> bong@bong-desktop:~$ cd Desktop/
<bongma> bong@bong-desktop:~/Desktop$ cp newfile foo - This is good as it created a new file foo.
<bongma> bong@bong-desktop:~/Desktop$ cp newfile /newdirectory
<bongma> cp: cannot create regular file ‘/newdirectory’: Permission denied
<bongma> bong@bong-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo cp newfile /newdirectory
<somsip> bongma: users can't usually write to /. Did you mean to create in ~/newdirectory ?
<k1l> bongma: does /newdirectory exist? and got your user write permissions there?
<bongma> somsip: im the only user and i meant to copy a file to the newdirectory on Desktop.
<Squall5668> bongma: you are actually trying to copy a file in 'newdirectory' on / though and not the desktop
<Squall5668> try '~/Desktop/newdirectory' instead
<k1l> bongma: just use "newdirectory/" without the first /
<bongma> k1l: yes it exists. how do i know my permissions?
<Squall5668> k1l: that still wouldn't be the desktop, he's in ~
<k1l> Squall5668: it is
<Squall5668> k1l: you are right, he is. I'm blind...
<yuan> checking for xgettext... no
<yuan> checking for msgmerge... no
<yuan> checking for msgfmt... no
<yuan> checking for gmsgfmt... no
<yuan> configure: error: GNU gettext tools not found; required for intltool
<bongma> Squall5668: how do i get to the Desktop
<yuan> checking for xgettext... no
<yuan> checking for msgmerge... no
<yuan> checking for msgfmt... no
<yuan> checking for gmsgfmt... no
<yuan> configure: error: GNU gettext tools not found; required for intltool
<k1l> yuan: see the readme what requirements that software got
<Squall5668> bongma: k1l was right, you did cd Desktop, i just didn't see that. My bad. '/newdirectory' though, still means a newdiretory in the root. try 'newdirectory/' as k1l suggested
<Squall5668> or cd to it
<bongma> bong@bong-desktop:~/Desktop/newdirectory$ sudo cp newfile newdirectory
<bongma> [sudo] password for bong:
<bongma> cp: cannot stat ‘newfile’: No such file or directory
<bongma> bong@bong-desktop:~/Desktop/newdirectory$ sudo cp newfile newdirectory/
<bongma> cp: cannot stat ‘newfile’: No such file or directory
<bongma> bong@bong-desktop:~/Desktop/newdirectory$
<rnz> hi all
<rnz> anybody use gsutils for google drive (not for google cloud storage)?
<Squall5668> bongma: For now, stop using sudo as it's not needed. The 'newfile' is in a directory above the one you are in. So either copy it with the full path or '../newfile'. Try reading through guides such as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<idox_> hey i instaled ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop samsung np300a5e and i cant get my laptop cam to work. how to fix that?
<tomodachi> idox_: is it detected by lsusb?
<illizian> @idox_ does it show in lsusb?
<idox_> i wil send pastebin of lsusb
<tomodachi> illizian: first
<tomodachi> idox_: doit
<illizian> tomodachi: :P
<tomodachi> ;)
<idox_> http://pastebin.com/pBJZxRt1
<bongma> Squall5668: so how would you do it if you were in bong@bong-desktop:~/Desktop$
<tomodachi> idox_: doesnt look like there is any webcam there. what about lspci?
<k1l> bongma: dont use sudo
<idox_> tomodachi, one sec
<k1l> bongma: does "ls -al" list your newfile?
<idox_> tomodachi, http://pastebin.com/uhvatFy8
<bongma> ok thank you all.  cp newfile newdirectory did it.
<idox_> tomodachi, is it maybe becouse i installed ubuntu i386 and i have x64 machine, but i didnt have x64 instalation
<tomodachi> idox_: no that wouldnt do any differnece really
<tomodachi> idox_: seems that the kernel doesnt detect any webcam at least
<tomodachi> idox_: so i think that its basically not supported by  the kernel :(
<idox_> tomodachi, then only solution will be to instal win in vbox and use it when i need it
<idox_> :/
<tomodachi> idox_:  you could try instaling a more bleeding edge kernel and booting it, checking if there is support for it there
<tomodachi> ill give you a link to a site,
<idox_> ok
<tomodachi> its quite harmless as you can uninstall the deb, or just boot the old kernel
<Squall5668> idox_: if your cam is not detected by anything anywhere, I doubt it will be passed through to a vm
<tomodachi> idox_:  what ubuntu release do you use currently?
<idox_> 14.04.1 lts
<tomodachi> Squall5668: idox_  if the virtualization tech has pci pass through its possible, but probably just easier getting a external webcam really than trying to get that working
<tomodachi> idox_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Mackan90096> Okay, I managed to get my corrupted hdd to show up using testdisk. What partion type is it? gparted says unallocated..
<idox_> but i will go on arch, i just test laptop to se can the hardware is comatibale
<idox_> its my new machine so its just test, i dont really like ubuntu it was just fast to install for test
<tomodachi> idox_: if you dont care about lts perhaps 14.10 is more up to speed as well with driver support,. you could try it from a usb live boot
<tomodachi> idox_: whatever distribution you choose , in your case the real importat factor is really the kernel
<tomodachi> that its new enough to possibly contain a driver
<idox_> i cant acces bios on this laptop by any way so i cant boot from usb, i have aalot of distros on USB but cant access bios :/
<idox_> tomodachi, tnx man, i will check on web for some solutions
<tomodachi> idox_: boot from cd then?
<tomodachi> good luck!
<idox_> yeah i will but first to decide what, and then to buy empty cd :D
<idox_> long time i didnt use CDs
<idox_> lol
<fidel_> idox_: why cant you access bios?
<idox_> fidel_, i dont know i see alot of same issues on web about this model having problem whit bios
<White_Cat> I have this output
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/cfN0DRhr
<fidel_> idox_: lenovo?
<idox_> samsung np300a5e
<White_Cat> I dont want to get multiple subgid and subuid definitions
<White_Cat> how can I fix this?
<Squall5668> idox_: sounds like that's an issue you should be looking at before you choose a distro. Still, try using F8 or your manufacturer's equivalent for selecting a boot device without accessing the bios screen. I'd still look into that if I were you though
<psiodrake> hmmm ... cp cannot create regular file: No such file or directory ...
<idox_> Squall5668, i am not pro user but i tried that, tried all buttons and nothing
<psiodrake> just trying to copy an example config file from where it is to where I want it to be
<hateball> psiodrake: Probably a matter of wrong permissions
<psiodrake> hateball I even tried with sudo :/
<hateball> psiodrake: Are you trying to cp a file to a directory/sub-directory that does not exist?
<psiodrake> hateball, I'm trying copy from /Unreal3.2/doc to /Unreal3.2
<hateball> psiodrake: I hope that's not the actual path
<psiodrake> it kinda is *cringe*
<psiodrake> I have no idea what I'm doing
<Squall5668> psiodrake: please post your cp command. And I recommend not having the IRCd direcotry there...
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psiodrake> Squall5668: "sudo cp /Unreal3.2/doc/example.conf /Unreal3/example.conf
<tonyyarusso> Yeah.....creating top level directories is a terrible idea.
<Squall5668> psiodrake: you forgot '.2' in the destination.
<psiodrake> where should I put the IRCd though?
<Squall5668> psiodrake: try autocompleting commands with tab. It helps a lot
<psiodrake> Squall5668: forgot '.2' ?
<Squall5668> psiodrake: yup. re-read the destination of your cp command
<rtur> Hi guys, how can I disable update-notifier  ? It is called on every login on my bananpi and takes ages until the login is complete
<psiodrake> Squall5668: oh right, that was just a typo... dunno how to copy/paste
<tonyyarusso> psiodrake: Custom software should go in /usr/local or /opt
<psiodrake> tonyyarusso: since I've already configured and done a make, can I just copy it over?
<nima_> hi
<psiodrake> well... move it anyway
<rtur> ssh login, not gui. And it isn't in my bash.rc/profile where from is it called ?
<tonyyarusso> psiodrake: Depends on how they wrote the scripts, but I'd clean, move it, and then configure and make again.
<psiodrake> *grumbles* oh well
<Squall5668> psiodrake: other than that typo, the command seems fine. To make sure you type everything correctly, try navigating in the doc/ and making sure the file is there
<spliffy> hello fellows. how can i see if an upgrade of a package triggers a daemon restart? in my current case mysql-common. Will it restart my server, or can i upgrade it seamlessly?
<psiodrake> why can't I tar zxvf the tarball unless I'm in the same folder as it?
<psiodrake> "tar zxvf /Downloads/Unreal3.2.9.tar.gz /usr/local" doesn't work
<psiodrake> says no such file or directory
<k1l> psiodrake: you dont have write permissions there?
<spliffy> psiodrake: you are trying to extract /usr/local from the archive
<spliffy> but it isn't in the archive
<psiodrake> spliffy: I'm trying to extract the tarball to /usr/local
<spliffy> psiodrake: but that isn't what this command will do
<psiodrake> man tar
<psiodrake> dammit wrong tab
<spliffy> the pathname at the end refers to a path in the archive
<simosx> psiodrake, there is a parameter to indicate where to untar into.
<simosx> psiodrake, I think the '-C' (but verify)
<psiodrake> -C, --directory DIR change to directory DIR
<Squall5668> spliffy: There is usually a 'postinst' file that handles that in a deb. I seriously doubt that mysql-common will do that, but you can check
<_zoom_> Hi,
<rbxs> Hi
<_zoom_> is there any generic scanner driver, my scanner is brother 700d
<_zoom_> ?
<spliffy> Squall5668: thank you. i think you're right. this packages doesn't have a postinst file, so i guess it wont restart the server.
<psiodrake> what's the diff between having Unreal in / and having it in /usr/local?
<tomodachi> psiodrake: programs that you have under /usr/local . indicate that they do not come with the distribution but are compiled / installed by you manually
<tomodachi> wich is good for separation,  so an update doesnt happen to overwrite a parallell "local" installation you have made yourself
<kubblai> hi i have a ubuntu server running trusty - ntpq -nc peers shows a different entry to the ntp.conf is ntpd getting the time from this server or the server in my ntp.conf ?
<desperate_joe> hello
<psiodrake> tomodachi: so when I sudo apt-get install something where does it put that
<Squall5668> spliffy: it's not 'in' the deb package. You should read up on the pack process. And more importantly, set up a test server
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14, dual boot win 7 laptop hp pavilion, my homenetwork in win works ok, in ubuntu ALL internet programs are experiencing a way to slow to be normal conection
<tomodachi> desperate_joe: are you connecting over wifi?
<desperate_joe> yes
<tomodachi> it sounds like a wifi driver issue then
<psiodrake> mv example.conf unreal.conf
<spliffy> Squall5668: really? how do mean it - not in the deb? i think i remember having seen such file in a deb.
<desperate_joe> both in win and ubuntu
<psiodrake> ... I did it again? Really?
<tomodachi> desperate_joe: but in win the speed is acceptable right?
<desperate_joe> yes
<desperate_joe> in win the speed is ok comparing to my providerpackage
<tomodachi> desperate_joe: sometimes wifi power management can have performance issues in linux
<tomodachi> try turning it off for the wifi driver
<Mackan90096> man.
<tomodachi> desperate_joe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85214/how-can-i-prevent-iwconfig-power-management-from-being-turned-on
<Mackan90096> Guess I won't be getting those files back :(
<tomodachi> if this does not help , perhaps its better to try to install a newer driver. But start with this , since its easier
<simosx> desperate_joe, another potential issue would be problems with the DNS resolutions when ipv6 is involved. Once you work out the power management of WiFi, do a google search to see if other Ubuntu users have such issues with your Internet provider (or branch of router), or WiFi card.
<desperate_joe> still loading the page!
<tomodachi> desperate_joe:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<tomodachi> the page describes how to do it permanently
<Mackan90096> hm
<Mackan90096> ugh
<Mackan90096> Fuck it.
<Mackan90096> I'll just format the drive
<desperate_joe> i get this message: "no talloc stackframe at .../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Mackan90096> Without getting my files back :(
<White_Cat> what command would tell me where the content is being written
<k1l> desperate_joe: running samba?
<White_Cat> I attempted to mount a drive to a directory
<White_Cat> and I want to verify stuff will be written to the correct drive
<k1l> Mackan90096: if the drive is gone its gone, hardware wise. but see the errors when mounting to see what the error is
<desperate_joe> i'm an absolute noob... i have no idea what that means
<desperate_joe> what is samba?
<cfhowlett> !samba | desperate_joe
<ubottu> desperate_joe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<desperate_joe> i'm kin brazil, but the samba has passed already, it was the last few days only ;)
<k1l> desperate_joe: its the network file change thingy from windows
<desperate_joe> and what does it? i am running a dual boot... is that what it means?
<k1l> !samba | desperate_joe
<ubottu> desperate_joe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<k1l> see if you are running it. that error indicates its a known error with it
<desperate_joe> ??? how do i see if i am running an unknown program?
<k1l> ps -ef |grep smb
<desperate_joe> @k1l: is that meant for me?
<k1l> yes
<k1l> since you asked how to see if samba is running
<desperate_joe> ok
<desperate_joe> ok, but i was not sure, maybe you were helping other people as well.... better safe etc
<Mackan90096> anyone?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<k1l> Mackan90096: i see you now again asking without giving informations. no one can help you that way
<desperate_joe> if iam running samba, what does it have to tell?  root 606 1 0 08:56 ? 00:00:00: smbd -F
<Mackan90096> I can't mount this drive. Ubuntu only throws Read Errors at me. How do I fix it?
<k1l> desperate_joe: that means samba is running
<k1l> desperate_joe: sudo apt-get remove libpam-smbpass
<k1l> that should remove that error
<Mackan90096> I'll do anything to get some files back from it.
<White_Cat> EriC^^ around?
<desperate_joe> ok, it removed libllvm3.4:i386 and some tohers
<White_Cat> How can I check what partition a specific directory is bound to?
<desperate_joe> by the way: it still is loading the links about samba that you have sent ... giving some timeouts
<k1l> Mackan90096: what errors exactly? if there are a lot error it can be some hardware failure and you cant do anything at all
<nichlas> White_Cat: by running df
<nichlas> it will show you all your mounts
<White_Cat> I am confused then
<Mackan90096> I have no idea k1l
<White_Cat> it is mounted to both?
<k1l> !paste | Mackan90096
<ubottu> Mackan90096: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<desperate_joe> @k1l: i have done the ps -ef etc again, but is is giving exactly the same answer asbefore i did the remove thing... i thought i removed it?
<Mackan90096> mkay
<k1l> Mackan90096: how should one help you if he has to guess all the time what is going on form reading your ramblings?
<nichlas> White_Cat: you have a partition mounted twice?
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/FJHm6MeR
<Mackan90096> no idea.
<k1l> desperate_joe: no. it just removed the part that was making the error message due to a bug
<White_Cat> I want /dev/sdb1 to be mounted as /backup/disk1
<k1l> Mackan90096: ok. i give up. if you dont want to give any informations and exact errormessages no one can ever help you. so stop to ask anyway
<desperate_joe> so, what to do next? the sudo iwconfig line?
<nichlas> White_Cat: it looks like it is already
<White_Cat> why do I see dev/sda2 on that pastebin?
<Mackan90096> k1l, I'm working on it. chill
<White_Cat> or is that the root directory?
<nichlas> White_Cat: sha2 is mounted as root
<torrente> hi, who can help me?
<White_Cat> ah!
<nichlas> White_Cat: so, everything else
<White_Cat> I see it lists everything
<White_Cat> phew
<k1l> Mackan90096: you already demotivated me since i asked several times for informations to help you but i just got ramblings. so good luck, maybe others will help if you give actual informations
<cfhowlett> !ask | torrente,
<ubottu> torrente,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<White_Cat> nichlas so i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Automatic_Mount_At_Boot
<psiodrake> seems I've just got unrealircd working
<Mackan90096> k1l, I'm working on getting a image for you.
<White_Cat> I added /dev/sdb1    /backup/disk1   ext3    defaults     0        2
<psiodrake> now to try install services lol
<psiodrake> and then maybe a lamp stack
<desperate_joe> @k1l what to do now? use the "sudo iwconfig" line again?
<Mackan90096> k1l, http://imgur.com/Utxhwql
<White_Cat> do i need to do anything else for auto mount?
<nichlas> White_Cat: that sounds right. If you want to test it before you reboot, you can unmount the current one and run "mount -a"
<k1l> desperate_joe: i dont know what your other issue is. see what wifi card you got and what driver it uses and if there are known issues
<nichlas> White_Cat: better to get the error now than during boot :)
<bongma> why does ifconfig tell me a different ip address than the one im on?
<desperate_joe> don't understand what you mean: i deleted the thing you said, but my internet is still dragging on, that's the issue... so how to continue from the point that you asked me to delete?
<Mackan90096> Gonna format it.
<nichlas> bongma: what does it show? which one are you on?
<nichlas> bongma: just write part of the address
<k1l> desperate_joe: you gave a error "<desperate_joe> i get this message: "no talloc stackframe at .../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"   that is what i saw and helped you remove that error
<desperate_joe> @k1l for your info, the links about samba that you gave me (a while ago) still don't open because of too slow a speed
<desperate_joe> @k1l i thought you where helping me with the slow internet thing
<k1l> desperate_joe: close the links. we are done with that error already
<desperate_joe> but ok, so if you were helping me with one thing, is there anybody who can help me with my deadbeat internetspeed?
<k1l> desperate_joe: your slow internet issue could be a wrong /bad wifi driver or a bad netowrk setting (from your isp). but i am not too much into networking. maybe others will help if you explain again what exactly you use, got hardwarewise and what the errors are
<bongma> nichlas: i mean its different what whatsmyip.org shows.
<desperate_joe> i did "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off", but there is no improvement in my connection: browser is still slow like ..
<nichlas> bongma: sure, whatismyip will show you the external IP, and ifconfig will show you the internal
<bongma> nichlas: whats the difference between the two??
<torrente> hi
<torrente> who can help me?
<nichlas> bonma: you can have many internal IPs on your network, but your ISP will only give you one external IP to share.
<illizian> with what @torrente ?
<torrente> in the last cd of ubuntu
<torrente> does have Transmission embedded?
<torrente> or i have to download ?
<nichlas> bongma: if you need to serve traffic from your computer to the internet, you will have to look into "port forwarding" in your router.
<illizian> @torrente I believe transmission is installe
<torrente> thans
<torrente> thanks
<ROKO__> hey anybody here?
<bongma> nch
<bongma> nichlas: ok. thanks
<desperate_joe> please, anybody shed some light on my slow internet pls?
<wam> Hi, what do I have to do to get the kernel config option CONFIG_AUFS_SHWH enabled in the coming ubuntu kernels? Is there an issue tracker for ubuntu kernels=
<bongma> desperate_joe: call ur isp. they might be able to help u with that.
<desperate_joe> isp?
<bongma> ur internet service provider.
<desperate_joe> internet service provider? if you meant that, it is not my homenetwork that is the problem: the same network gives ok speed in win7 on this dualboot
<desperate_joe> and even so, they do not provide help with ubuntu
<leo123> Hi, I would like to take a screenshot of another computer and user. The user is using the Gnome and I am connected with ssh in his machine. Is it possible?
<White_Cat> nichlas it is telling me that it is in use
<bongma> desperate_joe:  aaaaahh ok there are guys who are into network stuff here. maybe can they can help. guys, where are you?
<Ben64> leo123: "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-screenshot" ....maybe
<BTDhero> hi, anybody here?
<BTDhero> I  would gladly accept some help regarding my pariions
<BTDhero> I  would gladly accept some help regarding my partitions*
<leo123> Ben64, thx, could you explain more details about it?
<Ben64> leo123: gnome-screenshot is a program that takes screenshots, usually runs when you hit "print screen"
<leo123> Ben64, ok, but how can I use the gnome-screenshot logged in a ssh session?
<Ben64> leo123: i already told you
<hateball> !ask | BTDhero
<ubottu> BTDhero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BTDhero> when  I installed ubuntu on my PC, a long time ago, i set one 100GB partition as swap space. can I format and use it as ntfs now ?
<hateball> BTDhero: Sure
<leo123> Ben64, I got this messagem trying that "(gnome-screenshot:13303): WARNING **: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11. Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files"
<hateball> !gparted | BTDhero
<ubottu> BTDhero: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<shr3k> Hey guys, sorry bit of a newbie unfortunately, I know my way around linux but stuck at the moment, I have a dedicated server with 2 x 3000tb drives and wan't to assign as much ass possible to home directory to store backups and media, eventually have plex, can't seam to find commands on line!  Any pointers appreciated
<hateball> BTDhero: Be sure that you know what you're doing when messing about with partitions tho
<Ben64> leo123: are you logged in as the user you want to screenshot
<leo123> Ben64, yes
<Ben64> then i'm not sure why it's not working
<BTDhero> hateball: I installed gparted and identified the right partition to modify. Is it ok to right click on it and select 'swapoff' option?
<Ben64> BTDhero: how much ram do you have
<leo123> Ben64, sorry, not, I am logged as root, and I want to get a screenshot from another user
<hateball> BTDhero: It should be for resizing purposes. But you most likely have it in your /etc/fstab, so you need to adjust that accordingly to any changes you make
<Ben64> leo123: then you can probably ignore that and it still works
<BTDhero> Ben64: 2GB DDR2
<hateball> BTDhero: That is, if you format to something else, your computer will still try to swapon a partition that is no longer there. That's not so good.
<Ben64> BTDhero: i'd really recommend not taking swap away then, that is pretty low
<hateball> I agree with this ^
<hateball> If you afforded 100GB previously you can most likely afford 2-4GB now
<BTDhero> this HDD is partitioned: 30 GB for Ubuntu, 100GB for important data and 100 GB for swap. Should I use my other HDD instead? 500 GB
<Ben64> 100GB for swap is quite excessive, 4GB would be good, like hateball said
<BTDhero> so  if i simply resize mi  swap space for 4 GB and use the rest as NTFS would be ok ?
<Ben64> yeah, but not sure if you can resize swap, you can definitely delete it and create a new one though
<BTDhero> using gparted?
<Ben64> yep
<hateball> You can resize a partition as long as it's not swapon'd
<hateball> Once you swapon /dev/whatever it'll just use whatever size it can
<jessemuffin> Good morning! Quick Question, when my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is idling (with nothing open but htop) it is using 1300 mb of ram. Is this normal? If I log out then log back in it goes down to about 500 to 600 mb of ram. At the moment it has 8 instances of Compiz running in htop.
<Ben64> jessemuffin: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<jessemuffin>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jessemuffin> Mem:          7686       4580       3106         46        244       3092
<jessemuffin> -/+ buffers/cache:       1243       6443
<jessemuffin> Swap:         3298          0       3298
<jadesoturi> hi guys..
<exhuma> Hi, I think I have borked my NetworkManager (Kubuntu 12.04). When I try to restart it, it says: "Unknown job: network-manager". I've tried a dpkg-reconfigure, and even an "aptitude reinstall". No luck. Any ideas?
<hxm> hello, i want to create a netboot USB installer of a ubuntu server for ARMv7 - i am in this page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm and i see a vmlinuz file and initrd.gz files, i am on mac, can i still do that?
<jadesoturi> i created a new LVM pv and vg, but when trying to mount it to /mnt/var (as i am moving my /var to the new lvm) i cant mount the newly created lvm..
<Ben64> jessemuffin: doesn't seem too bad really, compiz isn't known for being lightweight
<jessemuffin> But the problem resolves if I log out and log in?
<Marvin> nick MarvinMicek
<jadesoturi> gives unknown ilesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Ben64> jessemuffin: is it really a "problem"
<exhuma> jadesoturi: You are talking about only a PV and VG. You also need to create a LV!
<jadesoturi> exhuma, that to is created.
<exhuma> jadesoturi: -> lvcreate
<jessemuffin> Not really, I'm just being picky, I was just making sure there wasn't an underlying issue.
<exhuma> jadesoturi: does it show up in /dev/mapper/<vgname> ?
<jadesoturi> hang on. but i think so..
<jadesoturi> yes
<jadesoturi> its there.
<jadesoturi> i also formated it with ext4
<exhuma> jadesoturi: have you formatted it? mkfs
<exhuma> ?
<exhuma> jadesoturi: ah...
<jessemuffin> Thanks ben64! :)
<jadesoturi> exhuma,  when trying to mount it with : mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/var i get : Allready mounted or /mnt/var busy..
<jadesoturi> but neither /etc/mtab nor blkid shows anything mounted there.
<exhuma> jadesoturi: to me, the error message hints at something with your FS (the formatting step). But I'm not 100% sure
<jadesoturi> hm ok i can reformat it again if you thing it willhelp?
<tomodachi> exhuma:  jadesoturi  dont think so
<tomodachi> it seems to be mounted already so its warning that its being in use
<tomodachi> type mount
<tomodachi> our even mount |grep /dev/sdb1
<hateball> I'm not sure how /dev/sdb1 would be mountable if you've created a LV
<tomodachi> to see if it actually is mounted
<hateball> It... would be in /dev/mapper as someone already said
<jadesoturi> blkid -c /dev/null -o list shows that dev/sdb1 is (in use) while /dev/mapper/vgvar-var (not mounted)
<tomodachi> there wouldnt be a sdb1 if it was a pv at all I guess?
<jadesoturi> ok. so should try to: mount /dev/mapper/vgvar-var /mnt/var instead?
<exhuma> jadesoturi: a simple call to "mount" shows everything which is currently mounted. If it is indeed mounted, the LV-name should show up in there.
<jadesoturi> exhuma,  its not there..
<jadesoturi> mount /dev/mapper/vgvar-var /mnt/var worked..
<hateball> tomodachi: You would still have /dev/sdX, but fdisk -l should show it as LVM and not ext4 or some such
<jadesoturi> now to move all the stuff :)
<exhuma> jadesoturi: as a sidenote: "mount /dev/vgvar/var" should be identical to "mount /dev/mapper/vgvar-var". They are symlinked IIRC.
<jadesoturi> exhuma, ok thx:)
<hvoid> jadesoturi: hello, what kind of device are you mounting
<hvoid> ?
<exhuma> jadesoturi: out of curiosity, what was the exact command that you used which failed?
<jadesoturi> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/var - following a guide on the net for setting up LVM
<b-p> hi, help me pls. how can i set to not log 'sql plugin' lines to auth.log: http://pastebin.com/KiktwCJ6
<jadesoturi> hvoid, its a esxi virtualdrive for the virtual server im working on rightnow.
<exhuma> jadesoturi: well, that command is incorrect ;) With that command, you are accessing the raw device, which is a member of a physical group. There's no partition table on there.
<jadesoturi> exhuma, yeah.understood that... the guide was wrong.. thanks for thehelp guys!
<exhuma> jadesoturi: you should also be able to use "/dev/vgvar/var" instead of "/dev/mapper/vgvar-var". But that's only a cosmetic thing.
<exhuma> jadesoturi: glad to be of service ;)
<jadesoturi> ok. ill stick with the mapper, since that is whats usedin the fstab :)
<jadesoturi> the normal user run level is 5, right?
<exhuma> jadesoturi: I actually don't remember... :) It's been too long since I messed around with runlevels.
<Ben64> jadesoturi: runlevels don't really do anything anymore, except for 0,1, and 6
<exhuma> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<jadesoturi> hehe ok.i change to init1 to make sure there was no writing etc to the var while moving it..
<NEI4U2K> hi, i was looking to change splash screen. and installed plymouth manager deb through software center. but it somehow doesn't work. so i tried to uninstall using software center. but it only has reinstall option. so i opened terminal and typed sudo apt-get remove plymouth. but it seems that it's gonna remove quite a lot of stuff. So, I want to know if plymouth is some kind of essential software in ubuntu.
<iamganesh> Which wireless receiver do you use in Ubuntu that works very well for you without having to go through those tweaks and edit config hassles to set it for optimum performance? Thought I'd get one that works already well. Thanks!
<BTDhero> if I decide to reinstall linux in order to rearrange my partitions, how much space should I set on the ubuntu partition? currently it's 30GB and it has only 5 GB free
<oslo2015> Anyone know why Eclipse only is version 3.8 in the Lubuntu Software Center?
<hateball> iamganesh: I have Intel 6325 and Intel 7260
<hateball> iamganesh: and the Broadcom BCM43228 I have in this laptop is OK too. As long as it's not Realtek I tend to be happy.
<iamganesh> hateball: are they on your laptop already or external?
<hateball> iamganesh: the 7260 is in a desktop I have, the others in laptops
<b-p> help me pls. how can i set to not log 'sql plugin' lines to auth.log: http://pastebin.com/KiktwCJ6
<captaineBomberma> anyone who uses kali ?
<iamganesh> hateball: thanks, and yes,  Realtek seems to have bad relationship with Ubuntu.
<hateball> iamganesh: Some of them you can get working, I just don't find it worth the trouble and anger when Intel chipsets arent that expensive
<BTDhero> if I decide to reinstall linux in order to rearrange my partitions, how much space should I set on the ubuntu partition? currently it's 30GB and it has only 5 GB free left
<shr3k> Hey guys, having irc issues so not sure if post came through. I have added a new 3tb drive to my ubuntu server, and wandering if I can extend my current home partition to include this space despite it being a seperate physical drive
<farid> allo
<OerHeks> BTDhero, as much as you can use
<shako> bonjour
<tomodachi> avahi
<hateball> shr3k: No. You could backup your data and pool new/old disks together using LVM tho, and restore data to that
<shr3k> Ok so adding a new drive it would be best to create a new partition and then use that for say Media and the original for the backups or vice versa, so split the data?
<BTDhero> OerHeks: well, i can use at most 250 GB, but I would like to keep my data on a separate partition in NTFS in order to be accesible for my other OS. how much would be just fine?
<OerHeks> BTDhero, really, that is up to you.
<OerHeks> If i said 100 gb, and you run out of space, i feel bad.
<BTDhero> Is it enough for now to use a 30GB partition for ubuntu only ?
<iamganesh> If I have a dual boot Ubuntu and Windows PC, and I delete the Ubuntu partition completely from Windows Disk Management, then at the next restart the boot screen shows "grub rescue >>>  " and I'm not able to log into Windows either. I know buying Windows  again and booting would work, but any solution?
<OerHeks> BTDhero, so if you choose 30 again, and reinstall all, you would have 5 left again...
<NegativeFlare> wow
<iamganesh> narindergupta: asalaam waleikum bhaijaan.
<icebolt> Hi!
<icebolt> Can I ask sombody for help?
<OerHeks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iamganesh> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<icebolt> I have problem with squirrelmail and courier-imap server (on Debian) (I know it's not Ubuntu, but maybe the server is well known)
<icebolt> My problem is
<OerHeks> join #debian then for support?3
<icebolt> Don'tyou know courier-imap?
<icebolt> somebody?
<White_Cat> hmm I am strugling with the configuration of rsnapshot
<White_Cat> I want to backup everything except a specific directory
<White_Cat> and I want to backup to that directory
<OerHeks> icebolt, ubuntu = !debian, we handle user/root account differently. unless you want us to wreck your system with wrong answers, join Debian please.
<icebolt> ok
<icebolt> I will go Debian
<neure> hi
<neure> i installed ubuntu 14.10, how do i change font size of Qt programs?
<iamganesh> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neure> for who was that at?
<neure> i already asked my question
<KC9YDN> OerHeks: how does ubuntu handle user and root accounts differently?
<OerHeks> KC9YDN, we have no root account, first account created during install has root priv.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> White_Cat, i was just reading this, include list and exclude list > http://how-to.linuxcareer.com/guide-to-rsnapshot-and-incremental-backups-on-linux
<KC9YDN> OerHeks: that's not really an issue being that you can sudo -i
<KC9YDN> and `passwd`
<adac> Guys, I cannot choose a printer with acroread
<adac> any ideas?
<smokejohn> hello guys. I want to discuss if it is possible to install ubuntu directly from the hdd
<smokejohn> The hdd is unformated. I want to find out if I can load the installer on the hdd and make a laptop I got boot from that hdd and then continue on an installation
<smokejohn> All this is done because the cd reader of the laptop is dead. So is my spare external cd reader. And on top of all this the laptop does not support usb booting
<psiodrake> ugh my client wants me to stay with my contractor rather than let the contractor bow out of the project
<patteh> i'm trying to run a program with a libconfig++9 dependency, but apt-cache search only shows libconfig++8 as available
<psiodrake> the contractor is ~6months behind deadline so I really don't get it
<patteh> is there any official repo with v9?
<dsg_> hey, guys. I have a Compaq Presario CQ61 running Ubuntu 14.04. My fan will NOT shut up, and my processor cores are only running at about 20% each. please help
<patteh> dsg_ did the fans always make noise?
<patteh> or only since ubuntu install
<dsg_> @patteh no, only since Ubuntu
<psiodrake> dsg_: what are the odds I'd have the exact same laptop sitting next to me on my desk haha
<hateball> dsg_: Does it have an nvidia gpu?
<dsg_> @psiodrake I'm in luck, maybe!
<dsg_> @hateball it has an AMD GPU
<hateball> I don't know anything about AMD, but a guess would be that it's the same as nvidia and requires a restricted driver to do fancontrol properly
<hateball> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<psiodrake> dsg_: I wouldn't count on me for help... I know nothing about linux
<dsg_> hateball: my GPU is a Radeon HD 4225, the list of supported GPUs lists the 4200
<dsg_> is that the 4200 series, or just the 4200 GPU itself?
<iLabs> Hello everybody
<hateball> dsg_: Like I said, I know nothing about AMD. Have a in the extra drivers installer, if you can enable the fglrx driver
<hateball> a look*
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<dsg_> hateball: there are no proprietary drivers that show up available for me to install. what is the fglrx driver, and how do I go about installing it?
<dudebro> hey guys
<dudebro> im trying to add a custom startup script to my xfce session but can't get it to run
<el3> Hi guys, I have a problem. I deleted my /boot directory, and cannot boot. I tried copy the boot directory over from another ubuntu machine, but that didnt work. I got into the menu where I choose ubuntu or windows, but it boots to windows when I choose ubuntu
<dudebro> i can run the script fine from the terminal and it works
<dudebro> but when i add it to the session manager nothing happens
<OerHeks> dsg_, see !ati > that ati 4xxx is not supported by the prop drivers anymore :-(
<fffax> If UID matches, PROC is a direct child and ptrace_scope = 1 (https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/security/Yama.txt), what could be the reason for "Operation not permitted", when I try to attach to PROC?
<dsg_> 0erHeks: so should I install the last available driver (released in January 2013)?
<dudebro> is there a better way to add a startup script in xfce?
<OerHeks> dsg_, same answer, it will not support those old 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx cards AFAIK
<OerHeks> not with current xorg
<dsg_> 0erHeks: Crap. how can I be sure that the problem is the GPU? or could that be the only culprit? CPU temp is at 94C
<hateball> dsg_: I'm not saying it *is* the GPU fan, but if the CPU isnt working too hard that shouldnt be the culprit
<trijntje> el3: yeah, that wont work, I'd suggest just installing again, after you make a backup of all important data
<hateball> if you have the means you could open it up and have a look
<dsg_> hateball: what would I be looking for? dust?
<dudebro> would it help if i posted the contents of the script?
<hateball> dsg_: Well, that's one thing. I was more thinking carefully stopping the fan using your finger or such, see if the noise goes away
<iLabs> How I can add indicator sensors-applet to indicator's panel on Ubuntu Unity?
<hateball> dsg_: CPU temp at 94C seems rather high
<Guest93308> блядь
<dsg_> hateball: when I type sensors in the terminal, I get --  http://pastebin.com/C4nHrKVx
<iLabs> Guest93308: Хахах. Что случилось?
<hateball> dsg_: Sure, could just as well be your GPUs core temp unless you're certain it reads the correct sensor
<Guest93308> не туда запостил)))
<hateball> dsg_: In most modern BIOS you can see CPU temps, so a quick reboot and look there should show also
<iLabs> hateball: How I can add indicator sensors-applet to indicator's panel on Ubuntu Unity?
<hateball> iLabs: No idea
<iLabs> Guest93308: ))
<el3> trijntje: I found this. If I got a live usb I can do sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<el3> ?
<dsg_> hateball: I'll go look. brb
<dsg_> also, thanks
<iLabs> iLabs: You know change timeout on grub?
<MusicJunkieK1> hateball: I'm back. couldn't find anything in BIOS
<trijntje> el3: that depends on how you 'deleted' your boot partition, but you can always give it a try after you make a backup of all important data
<MusicJunkieK1> (it's dsg_, by the way)
<trijntje> el3: I just think it would be faster to reinstall
<Sumitabha> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 and my PC keeps freezing
<Sumitabha> It's loading everything really slow
<Sumitabha> It's so bad, I had to boot up a live CD
<Sumitabha> I thought there was a way to use the live CD to run a diagnostic test
<Pinkamena_D> Is there any way to get $(id -u) to reflect the specified user when using sudo -u <other_user> ?
<Pinkamena_D> for example, sudo -u echo $(id -u) will always be 1000 for me
<backbox> hi
<Sumitabha> could you help me?
<fidel_> !ask | Sumitabha
<ubottu> Sumitabha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mjohnson15> good morning, has anybody upgraded the base-files package? linux-mint says it's high-risk so i'm hesitant to pull the trigger
<Sumitabha> Can I use my Xubuntu live Cd to run a diagnostic test?
<OerHeks> mjohnson15, sure, but we don't support mint, they have their own issues.
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest93308> минт говно убунту рулит))))
<somsip> !ru | Guest93308
<ubottu> Guest93308: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mjohnson15> thank you
<Chanito> Hey, i am looking for advice regarding installation of Gnome 3.14 on Ubuntu-Gnome 14.10.. Is it stable and working? And how can i install it without adding testing ppa's.. Thanks
<Guest93308> thanks
<lucas__> I need help to disable Xorg Xserver driver, in order to install the nvidia, when I install the nvidia it gives error to be running this Xorg
<OerHeks> Chanito, 3.14 is still in progress, not installable without ppa and not recommended, wait for 15.04 vivid
<prashant_123456> hello to all amazing people at ubuntu
<Ackis> hmmm - can you integrate shellcheck with nano at all?
<simosx> hi prashant_123456!
<palo73> hi
<Guest93308> hi
<White_Cat> EriC^^ back?
<Isterico> sera
<thehebs> what is ~/.cache/upstart?
<thehebs> i somehow ran out of space and i hit examine and its saying that folder is using 49 gigs
<thehebs> gnome-session-unity.log is the one that is 48.7 gigs
<Chanito> 0erHeks: Thank you
<Chanito> <OerHeks> Thank you
<kalletra> Hi, I'm trying to update libssl1.0.0 to something higher than 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.21 ... I'm running ubuntu 12.04 on azure, and we are vulnerable to CVE-2014-0224... It just doesn't work.. it searches through security.ubuntu.com, but it can't find any newer version..
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<simosx> kalletra, try 'apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0' and 'apt-cache policy libssl0.9.8' to see what's there.
<kalletra> I just saw that version 5.14 is what I need, but git 5.21.. it looked like .12 ... :-/
<kalletra> will restart all services and do the security scan again...
<somsip> !info libssl precise
<Pici> kalletra: You may want to look at the changelogs that we are shipping, 5.21 is patched against that CVE https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/openssl/+changelog
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in precise
<simosx> !info libssl0.9.8 precise
<ubottu> libssl0.9.8 (source: openssl098): SSL shared libraries. In component universe, is important. Version 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.2 (precise), package size 851 kB, installed size 2221 kB
<kalletra> yes, I need to use "libssl1.0.0" instead of 0.9.8
<simosx> !info libssl1.0.0 precise
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.21 (precise), package size 987 kB, installed size 2690 kB
<Fire^fox> hi i have problem with optimus nvidia card
<Fire^fox> ubuntu 14.10 asus x53s nvidia driver 3.43
<simosx> kalletra, type those commands I put earlier and post the output on pastebin.ubuntu.com. Finally, give the URL here. It helps to know what's installed.
<Fire^fox> in the last update seems the screen is not working
<kalletra> simosx: http://pastebin.com/FX5D1MHW
<simosx> !info libssl1.0.0 precise
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.21 (precise), package size 987 kB, installed size 2690 kB
<kalletra> ok, then it should be fine...
<simosx> kalletra, according to ubotu, you got the latest version. Did you try a test program that shows you are vulnerable to CVE-2014-0224?
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<kalletra> simosx: but qualys.com says that it is still vulnerable..
<simosx> kalletra, Qualys is reading the SSL lib version, which while it's 1.0.1, is patched.
<kalletra> simosx: ok, so it's impossible to pass their test if I'm running 1.0.1...
<whatisclub> hello
<whatisclub> which distribution of linux os have you found best fit to crack WPA-2 networks?
<simosx> kalletra, I am not sure how they check. For that bug, I think it's invasive to actually try it out so to be 100% sure.
<simosx> whatisclub, it does not depend much on the distribution but on the app to use.
<whatisclub> what club music is recommended,house/techno, when installing ubuntus newest distribution and going back to linux....wiping new hd, jamming out to club?
<k1l> whatisclub: go and troll somewhere else please.
<whatisclub> how is that trolling you lb?
<Agent_09> BOOM heheh
 * simosx wonders why the troll did not engage to my WPA answer...
<Agent_09> about to insall ubuntu on asus UX31E zenbook - looks like everything is going to work out well on it - anyone have any issues with it?
<roshanavand> Hi, what's the best way to calculate a route? for example I want to summarize the route for networks 172.16.1.0/24, 172.16.3.0/24, and 172.16.15.0/24
<mazzy> I have an host and it has two NICs. the first one in the network 10.0.2.x/24 the second one in the 192.168.33.x/24
<mazzy> when I try to configure the second after having configured the first one I got an error because I'm try to assign a gateway
<mazzy> I don't understand why I get this error. I mean they are two different NICs
<alen> hi ,i need a bash script which can disable net connection in first and enable net connection on 02:00 and next run two commands.how to write it?
<mazzy> and they work in two separate networks
<raub> How can i get the key out of a .p12 file? openssl pkcs12 -in pickles.p12 -nocerts -out the.key does not seem to work
<jfmcarreira> hey guys
<jfmcarreira> can anyone point me out for the best way to automate package builds
<AegNuddel> I was trying to install the alternate madwifi drivers as my wireless kept disconnecting, but I need to get them back.  How do I remove something from the blacklist?
<AegNuddel> I tried gksudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but nothing showed up\
<k1l> AegNuddel: because you didnt run a program. you just gave sudo rights to a filepath
<KlausedSource> AegNuddel, you should try using a texteditor (as in "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf") and edit the corresponding lines
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<jfmcarreira> which is the alternative to bzr to build packages
<somsip> jfmcarreira: bzr is a version control system. What are you trying to achieve?
<jfmcarreira> somsip:  http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<somsip> jfmcarreira: that's a link. It doesn't tell me what you are trying to achieve
<jfmcarreira> somsip: i am trying to create a source pkg
<somsip> jfmcarreira: ok - so what are you stuck on?
<jfmcarreira> somsip: just saying that i followed that tutorial
<jfmcarreira> somsip: i dont want to do it based on that page since it is based on bzr
<somsip> !packaging | jfmcarreira (this may be the same url or a different one)
<ubottu> jfmcarreira (this may be the same url or a different one): The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<jfmcarreira> somsip: i will look through those links thanks. the first one will end up pointing to the bzr tutorial that i dont want
<somsip> jfmcarreira: I understood that launchpad uses bzr, but I may be wrong. If that's the tool it uses, then so must you
<somsip> jfmcarreira: it does - http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-intro.html 3.3 Bazaar
<somsip> jfmcarreira: though there are references to the Traditional Packaging, so maybe that is still an option. See what you can find on those links
<jfmcarreira> somsip: i must use bzr to upload packages into lauchpad?
<bweir> Can anyone help me with a networking problem I have in Ubuntu 14.04? Basically I cannot complete a failed software update as name resolution no longer works, so cannot hand drive apt-get or any of its derivatives.
<somsip> jfmcarreira: I'd only be reading the text on that page. Better for you to find it or get advice from someone who has experience in packaging
<somsip> jfmcarreira: my last words on this one - http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/traditional-packaging.html
<AegNuddel> been trying to configure my wi-fi
<AegNuddel> I know this
<AegNuddel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10310249/\
<AegNuddel> oops
<AegNuddel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10310249/
<AegNuddel> I need to know what I need to change or update
<jfmcarreira> somsip: i am going throught those links.. trying to find what suits me better. i am trying to make it automatically
<umbra> lkjahg
<aLeSD> hi ... is it possible to set distcc as the default compiler ?
<AegNuddel> also this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10301537/
<avrdude> if i upgrade my ubuntu version, will i lose all my programs and drivers and stuff?
<avrdude> i currently have 12.04
<k1l> avrdude: no. but backups are suggested if something goes really wrong
<AegNuddel> +
<AegNuddel> I'm trying to get my wi-fi enabled
<avrdude> nah, yolo
<Guest29022> helo
<AegNuddel> the atheros chipset
<ROKO__> somebody about custom kernel configuration in ubuntu\
<ROKO__> i just wanna rebuild lowlatency kernel
<ROKO__> with some options
<ROKO__> but something going wrong
<ROKO__> debian/rules editconfigs
<ROKO__> and edit lowlatency config skip all other configs and then just failed
<serspan> register ayrtonse1
<serspan> help quickstart
<simosx> hi serspan. If 'ayrtonse1' is your password, you should change it.
<simosx> serspan, also '#ubuntu-gr'.
<ROKO__> any ideas for my question ? thanks in advance
<simosx> ROKO__, low latency or realtime kernel?
<ROKO__> lowlatency kerne
<ROKO__> kernel*
<ROKO__> https://dpaste.de/gPZK
<ROKO__> log
<AegNuddel> the atheros chipset/.
<AegNuddel> sorry
<AegNuddel> my dog typed
<el3> trijntje: yes the reinstall is probably faster.
<AegNuddel> would the fact that I ended up installing a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit system make my wireless not work?
<mazzy> I'm trying to make packet forwarding
<mazzy> I have added to iptables the following rule
<mazzy> iptables -A FORWARD -i deth1 -o deth0 -j ACCEPT
<mazzy> where deth1 and deth0 are my NICs
<mazzy> but it doesn't work
<mazzy> I should add something more?
<mun> hi
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | mazzy
<ubottu> mazzy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mazzy> I have read that doc
<amirite> how is pam integrated into ubuntu by default? it is, right? sorry if that's a stupid question
<mazzy> I'm working from terminal then no GUI
<mazzy> what I would know if that rule could be enough or I should add something more
<lotuspsychje> !pam | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: PAM is plugable authentication modules
<Pici> thats not really that helpful...
<nikre> anyone familiar with this hadoop problem? http://pastebin.com/6kfWgALH
<lotuspsychje> Pici: it explains what it is, and if more info is needed someone should update the trigger
<Pici> nikre: Have you asked #hadoop?
<nikre> yes asked there too
<vamshi> how can i play windows games on ubuntu...???
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | vamshi
<ubottu> vamshi: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<nikre> vamshi steam is porting games to linux too
<vamshi> but i am getting an error while i am installing it
<k1l> vamshi: see wine or playonlinux. but best is to see if the gmae got a native linux client :)
<vamshi> okay
<dbear> I'm trying to find a good source if information related to the nautilus file manager. I want to manage the list of 'server connections' that accumulate over time. I think the Files 3.x app that comes with ubuntu is based on the nautilus code -- but I hate called a program 'files' because its too generic an identifier. It makes googling for something impossible.
<vamshi> thanks for the reply
<SchrodingersScat> dbear: not sure what this 'Files' is that you talk about
<keevitaja> anyone knows the name of the icon in the sidebar which opens the laucher?
<dbear> SchrodingersScat: its the file manager bundled with ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> keevitaja: dash?
<dbear> Gnome files -- according to wikipedia
<vamshi> package dependencies can't be resolved - what do this error mean...?
<keevitaja> nope
<keevitaja> unless it is not stored in /usr/share/icons
<vamshi>  package dependencies can't be resolved - what do this error mean...?
<lotuspsychje> keevitaja: what are you trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> vamshi: did you try sudo apt-get update?
<keevitaja> figure out where is this icon stored!
<vamshi> i am trying to install see wine!
<vamshi> then i got that error
<lotuspsychje> vamshi: did you sudo apt-get install wine
<khildin> vamshi, can you be more specific... the crystal bowl is a bit misty
<vamshi> lotuspsychje      yes
<omoresec> hi
<omoresec> any one here?
<TMess_> Hey guys
<omoresec> hi
<omoresec> how are you
<TMess_> I'm good
<omoresec> asl?
<Juon> Hi guys
<TMess_> How about you?
<Juon> good?
<TMess_> 19 m india
<k1l> !ot | omoresec TMess_
<ubottu> omoresec TMess_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Juon> how make to change my password in freenod ?
<TMess_> BTW I have a ques
<TMess_> !ot?
<ubottu> TMess_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<omoresec> what?
<k1l> Juon: #freenode can help you with that
<Juon> Ok
<Juon> Thank you
<Juon> I don't know
<TMess_> I am trying to configure out how to configure cntlm
<TMess_> and I am unable to do so
<lotuspsychje> keevitaja: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<TMess_> I am trying to configure out how to configure cntlm ... Can someone help me?
<k1l> !info cntlm
<ubottu> cntlm (source: cntlm): Fast NTLM authentication proxy with tunneling. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.3-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 66 kB, installed size 182 kB
<lotuspsychje> TMess_: the man page show anything usefull?
<TMess_> I once configured cntlm for windows but I never did for linux
<k1l> TMess_: this helps? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9181637/how-to-fill-proxy-information-in-cntlm-config-file
<Sumitabha> elfy told me to come here for help with my xubuntu 14.04 problem
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: ask your issue here mate
<Sumitabha> I posted the problem and the error logs in the #xubuntu channel
<OerHeks> we cannot read that, unless we were there when you posted.
<Sumitabha> What should I do?  Cross posting is against the CoC rules, I think
<OerHeks> Why does someone in Xubuntu send you over here ?
<k1l> Sumitabha: if they send you over here from the xubuntu channel because they dont know how to help you, its ok this time.
<Sumitabha> elfy is still there
<Sumitabha> ok, she has to go
<Amadeus> Is there any way to run a .exe with Wine from the terminal?
<Sumitabha> I'm runing a live CD, because my Xubuntu OS slowed down so much and is loading really slow
<Sumitabha> also the updater crashed
<Amadeus>  
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: did your xubuntu worked good before?
<Amadeus>  
<Sumitabha> yes
<Sumitabha> for a couple years
<crank__> hi there, how do i make a .gif file with transparent background in xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: dis you upgrade to 14.04 recently?
<Sumitabha> no
<Sumitabha> almost a year ago
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: when did it start to go wrong, and what errors do you have?
<Sumitabha> I'm running a fully updated Xubuntu‭ ‬14.04‭ ‬OS on my HP dx5150‭ ‬SFF desktop PC
<Sumitabha>  Everything was working pretty well for the last‭ ‬6‭ ‬months,‭ ‬and I was running Firefox and Google Chrome browsers without any problems.‭  ‬Until Google Chrome recently crashed
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: maybe its time for  a fresh xubuntu install?
<Sumitabha>  I got help uninstalling Google Chrome and then installed Chromium browser recently.‭  ‬Afterwards,‭ ‬Chromium appeared to be working fine
<Sumitabha>  But later,‭ ‬I went to the BBC.com news website and it was working until I tried to play a video link.‭  ‬None of the video links were working.
<Sumitabha>  So,‭ ‬I realized I probably didn't have any plugins installed.‭  ‬So I went browsing for Silverlight,‭ ‬and tried to install it,‭ ‬but I couldn't seem to install it.‭  ‬Then I read that Silverlight is not supported by Chromium.
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: can you check if you have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<firebird1> how to shedulle cron to call job for every 30 seconds
<lotuspsychje> !cron | firebird1
<ubottu> firebird1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Sumitabha> So,‭ ‬then I installed Adobe Flash.‭  ‬And right after I installed it,‭ ‬my computer really slowed down and almost froze.
<Pici> firebird1: You can't cron's higest resolution is 1 minute.
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: how did you install flash?
<OerHeks> Athlon 64 3500+  ATI Radeon Xpress 200 , not really a racemonster, even for Xubuntu. do not expect youtube to work flawlessly
<elvisP> im confused, I have username and email in my git config --local and --global but each time I do a git push to my repo it prompts me for my username. I'm on ubuntu linux.
<Pici> firebird1: er, add a comma or two in there.  If you need to run it every 30 seconds, consider running a script with a sleep 30 in there.
<Sumitabha> So,‭ ‬I checked all my Chromium plugins and realized that Silverlight was installed,‭ ‬and Flash was also installed,‭ ‬and they were both active at the same time.‭  ‬Did that cause the crash‭?  I think something more serious is troubling my OS
<yxa> hi is anyone familiar with bitbake?
<Amadeus> When I try running a .exe file with Wine, I get "This application must be ran with administrative privileges". What's wrong?
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: you could examine your syslog and dmesg logs, to see whats happening exactly
<OerHeks> yxa, last supported version was in Precise 12.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitbake
<Amadeus> I am the Administrator though
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: but i would go for a fresh xubuntu 14.04 install
<tharkun> So I am debuging an isue with notion and ubuntu, how can I save the personalizations I made to this install. HDD is out of bounds. but I have a few GB in a usb stick.
<lotuspsychje> Amadeus: did you sudo
<lotuspsychje> tharkun: backup data or configs?
<tharkun> lotuspsychje: I installed a wm and tweaked a few config files. If there is a blanket way of saving stuff would be best.
<lotuspsychje> tharkun: aptoncd can backup your favorite packages
<Amadeus> lotuspsychje: I'm not using the terminal, I just right click and select "Run with Wine", but it gives me the error. Sorry for being such a noob, I'm new to ubuntu
<tharkun> Do I need to install or is it on regular ubuntu_
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | tharkun
<ubottu> tharkun: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (utopic), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Sumitabha> What about ubuntu 14.10 instead of 14.04, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> tharkun: or rsync is promoted by many users also
<Sumitabha> Oh yeah, I showed elfy the error logs from both crashes
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: thats your choice really mate, im a fan of 14.04 LTS
<tharkun> lotuspsychje: lol it is beyond my reach. Currently to run notion I had to create a user and logout then login within notion, Since the system does not have a root account I can no longer install programs <P
<psychephylax> Hi arges
<psychephylax> Are you around?
<Sumitabha> she said she noticed something strange about the USB in the system data Igave her
<Amadeus>  
<Juon> http://ur1.ca/jre1k
<Amadeus>  
<Juon> Hiii
<Juon> I need help
<Amadeus> Juon: What do you need?
<OerHeks> Juon, what is that url ? i dare not click it.
<lotuspsychje> tharkun: without root its gonna be hard
<Pici> Juon: That looks like a fedora install. This is #ubuntu
<Juon> Sorry.
<lbracher> Hi there! I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu from an USB stick, but the reinstall option is not enabled. Do you know how can I do in order to force it? TIA!
<Juon> Anybody respond me
<Pici> Juon: Ask in #fedora, not here.
<Amadeus> lotuspsychje: Any ideas?
<Amadeus> Juon: go to #fedora
<lotuspsychje> Amadeus: what is it exactly you try to 'run with wine'?
<OerHeks> Amadeus, running a wine app as root, is not really safe. use the proper windows version, see this last answer >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2169620.html
<SchrodingersScat> lbracher: re-install? you can either try to fix it from livecd or do a new install, afaik.  putting /home/ on separate partition sometimes makes this easier
<Amadeus> OerHeks: Thank you.
<tharkun> lotuspsychje: lol Guess It is staying up until I figure a way to fix it <P
<captaineBomberma> somone using kali ?
<Sumitabha> lotuspsychje, here are the logs from the first crash:
<lotuspsychje> !kali | captaineBomberma
<ubottu> captaineBomberma: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Sumitabha> http://imgur.com/a/9ZA41
<psiodrake> how do I check what my ip address is... wait *googles it*
<captaineBomberma> same server ?
<Sumitabha> lotuspsychje, here are the logs from the second crash... http://imgur.com/a/EKJdB
<k1l> captaineBomberma: yes, but they might block root irc users like you
<captaineBomberma> for what reason?
<Sumitabha> lotuspsychje, here is the system data that elfy requested http://paste.ubuntu.com/10310749/
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: logs are complaining about packages you need to update
<k1l> captaineBomberma: ask them.
<Sumitabha> I did that when I installed Chromium
<Guest15179> Anyone heard anything about 14.04.2 release ? Is it coming today ?
<Sumitabha> I uninstalled google Chrome and then installed Chromium
<lbracher> SchrodingersScat: yes, I'm using an livecd ISO on an USB stick. However, when I reach the "Instalation Type" screen it only allows me to erase all. I would like to maintain my /home without wiping it (it's on same partition...))
<OerHeks> Sumitabha, so chromium crashed on silverlight? but silverlight is not supported/updated anymore, just use chrome to see netflix and such.
<psiodrake> hmmm my eth0 is on a 192.168.x.x ipaddress but my other computers, and the router are on a 10.0.x.x ... subnet mask is the same so how does this have internet connectivity?
<Sumitabha> unless you are talking about the chromium error logs
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: i would try a fresh reinstall of xubuntu 14.04 with cable internet and updates enabled
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: then see if your chromium is workable again
<Sumitabha> I can do that, though my connection is slow
<Sumitabha> using a phone line
<captaineBomberma> judgmental
<Sumitabha> should I install Chrome or Chromium?
<Amadeus> How would I try telling an .exe file to run under Win98, when possible?
<Sumitabha> oh, may be best to avoid both, and stick to Firefox?
<lotuspsychje> Sumitabha: chromium browers is the more lightweight
<k1l> !wine | Amadeus
<ubottu> Amadeus: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> psiodrake, route -n will give the router/gateway IP , if that's what you need
<lotuspsychje> Amadeus: what kind of exe are you trying to run with wine?
<k1l> Amadeus: its in the settings of wine. but best is to ask the wine guys. see the bots mesage
<Sumitabha> ok, I"m going to hook up a new graphics card before  I make the fresh install
<SchrodingersScat> lbracher: don't think that's possible, you can try to repair.
<psiodrake> BluesKaj: I want the ip address for my pc
<lbracher> SchrodingersScat: Oh, what a pity. No problem. Thank you! :)
<KlausedSource> i recently changed my hostname. now sudo prompts me everytime "sudo: unable to resolve host <hostname>"
<KlausedSource> is that bad or can i ignore it?
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | KlausedSource
<ubottu> KlausedSource: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<OerHeks> psiodrake, " ifconfig | perl -nle'/dr:(\S+)/ && print $1'  "
<psiodrake> OerHeks: O_O
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<user030792> quit
<samuel_> anyone know how to install gvfs 1.20.3?
<KlausedSource> guess i didnt change /etc/hosts thx
<OerHeks> KlausedSource,  did you change it both places? see ubottu
<BluesKaj> psiodrake, ifconfig, the inet line will give the pc IP
<psiodrake> BluesKaj: I saw it thanks
<psiodrake> weird though coz I can't see this box on the network from any other computer at all
<samuel_> anyone know how to install gvfs 1.20.3?
<lotuspsychje> samuel_: maybe here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs
<samuel_> do I have to compile then lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> samuel_: whats wrong with your version right now?
<samuel_> the timeout issue with FTP
<samuel_> it's been a bug for years
<samuel_> and looks like it is fixed in that ver.
<BluesKaj> psiodrake, what kind of network, workplace, school , home ?
<psiodrake> BluesKaj: home
<lotuspsychje> samuel_: you can click on that url on the 1.20.3 and download the .deb
<psiodrake> my linux here is running on vmware and I can actually ping the host os from here
<BluesKaj> psiodrake, otherwindows pcs running W8?
<psiodrake> BluesKaj: all other pcs running W7 actually
<psiodrake> oh wait I can ping the linux from the host... can't from other pcs though lol
<BluesKaj> ok psiodrake , vmware is not my forte, so i can't suggest much
<psiodrake> BluesKaj: s'ok I just wanted to understand the networking here and I understand better now
<Amadeus> Does anybody know "Tanji"?
<Anonymoooooz> Does anybody know the program Tanji?
<k1l> !info tanji
<ubottu> Package tanji does not exist in utopic
<Anonymoooooz> !info
<Anonymoooooz> !info tanji
<k1l> Anonymoooooz: that program doesnt exist
<Anonymoooooz> It does, it just doesn't appear here
<Anonymoooooz> "How does one guess a password by brute force?" Haha
<k1l> Anonymoooooz: that is not a topic for this channel
<Anonymoooooz> What channel do you suggest?
<miguel_morgenste> my ubuntu work on vm
<Anonymoooooz> "Tanji must be ran with administrator privileges"
<zooko> Hi folks! whoopsie seems to be unable to upload crash reports to Ubuntu because, if I'm understanding correctly, "server replied with: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with given CA certificates".
<zooko> E.g. https://defuse.ca/b/R7pZn5tTAvpkEWoHBObcgA
<zooko> I'm actually not sure if it is an Ubuntu server that is saying it can't authenticate my client, or if the "server" in that error message is actually a local service running on my laptop.
<Anonymoooooz> Roses are red, Violets are blue, I ask questions and nobody replies, Boo-hoo
<Anonymoooooz> -.-
<k1l> Anonymoooooz: aka amadeus. we already told you what to do with your windows programs
<OerHeks> Anonymoooooz, you'll find no help here.
<zooko> I have ca-certificates and ca-certificates-java installed, versions 20130906ubuntu2 and 20130815ubuntu1 respectively.
<k1l> and we dont help you run running brute force programs. go and read the documentation if you need it for not illegal purposes.
<crank__> hi there, how do i make a .gif file with transparent background in Gimp?
<zooko> Opened a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/whoopsie/+bug/1423657
<lbracher> crank__: it will be quicker to ask that on #gimp channel. I think only a few here knows how to use gimp...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1423657 in Whoopsie "Sent; server replied with: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with given CA certificates" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> !info gifsicle | crank__
<ubottu> crank__: gifsicle (source: gifsicle): Tool for manipulating GIF images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.84-1 (utopic), package size 116 kB, installed size 359 kB
<miguel_morgenste> i install ubuntustudio on virtualbox for test and not run jumin
<genii> !info jumin
<ubottu> Package jumin does not exist in utopic
<genii> Hm
<zooko> Oh, looks like I needed some security updates to nss and related packages that just arrived.
<miguel_morgenste> the program good job? or it is unstable soft
<miguel_morgenste> *work
<crank__> ubottu > tnx, i'll just take a look. It's a programme?
<ubottu> crank__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> crank__: this looked interesting for your issue: --background color
<lotuspsychje>             Set the output GIF’s background to color.  The argument  can  have
<lotuspsychje>             the same forms as in the --transparent option below.
<keevitaja> unity has this "system menu" on the right side of the panel. where can i configure items it holds? suddenly Shutdown does not show the shutdown/restart dialog option anymore and just logs out.
<keevitaja> 14.04
<dagerian> Anyone mind helping me solve my boot issue?
<lotuspsychje> keevitaja: there's an interesting indicator : classicmenu-indicator
<crooksey> Is there an official ipsec vpn application for ubuntu? I can see PPTP support and strongswan/cisco. But no standard Ipsec?
<lotuspsychje> keevitaja: shows you all categories, system prefs etc
<trism> crank__: you don't have to do anything special, just make sure your layers have an alpha channel (right click the layer, add alpha channel if not)
<lotuspsychje> dagerian: if you mind to share your problem
<trism> crank__: then Export as/ and end the filename in .gif
<rgb-one> Hello
<lotuspsychje> rgb-one: welcome
<rgb-one> Does anyone here have experience with matlab and matplotlib?
<Squall5668> crooksey: you should already have ipsec available on a default Ubuntu installation. Unless you need a daemon running on a server to connect via ipsec
<crooksey> Squall5668: ipsec is not a default VPN option, checked my laptop and desktop
<lotuspsychje> dagerian: did you try a sudo update-grub?
<crooksey> I have an external server I need to connect to
<crank__> trism > tnx. i'll try that too. I just installed gifsicle
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot  | dagerian this might help also
<ubottu> dagerian this might help also: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<trism> crank__: of course if you created a new image with the default settings, the default background will be filled with white so you'll need to add a new layer and delete that one (or clear it)
<dagerian> Ok thanks for the information I will try to restart now and see what it does after the update-grub
<lotuspsychje> dagerian: good luck
<rgb-one> anyone here with experience using matplotlib
<rgb-one> ?
<dgarstang> On a ubuntu repo, where do I drop the .deb files?
<crooksey> rgb-one: yes
<dgarstang> dists? pool?
<crank__> trism > well, i'm not used to work with layers. so, i installed gifsicle
<nibbler> dgarstang: you mean, if you maintain a repository?
<dgarstang> nibbler: yah
<rgb-one> crooksey: Can you help me convert some matlab code to the matplotlib equivalent?
<rgb-one> Here is a link to the code https://bpaste.net/show/677af94b1daa
<crank__> trism > but now i don't find the programme in my progr menu  :-/
<lotuspsychje> !repo | dgarstang
<ubottu> dgarstang: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Squall5668> crooksey: try the 'network-manager-vpnc' package. I can't help you, but i can tell you that regular vpnc works fine
<dgarstang> lotuspsychje: that doc only talks about the official repositories
<Squall5668> crooksey: it might do the job
<crooksey> Squall5668: yea it doesn't for my use case, but thanks
<lotuspsychje> dgarstang: how about this1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<crank__> hi there, i installed the programme GIFSICLE. But now i don't find the programme in the menu..?
<lotuspsychje> crank__: man gifsicle from terminal, its not gui
<crank__> lotuspsychje, tnx. what do i exactly write in terminal, then?
<lotuspsychje> crank__: read the manual mate, never used it myself
<trism> crank__: probaby easiest just to use gimp, File/New Image, go to Advanced options, select Fill With/Transparency then you have a nice blank image to work with
<poccere-China> bye
<crank__> trism > oki, trying now (my Gimp is in french and i'm danish, but however  :)
<HueHueBr> Olá
<jaybuntu> hi all, I'm trying to install remastersys. I followed this tuto that alredy worked for me : http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?action=wiki;page=remastersys when I did "dpkg -i", it crashed the system, so I rebooted and tried again but it returned errors: http://pastebin.com/wr66D812 someone in french channel suggested to do sudo apt-get install *.deb but it returned only errors: http://pastebin.com/1B0XDray can someone help?
<lotuspsychje> !es | HueHueBr
<ubottu> HueHueBr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> jaybuntu, linuxmint?
<OerHeks> they have their own issues
<Ben_g> Hi
<jaybuntu> OerHeks: this part of this system is common isn't it?
<lbracher> !br | HueHueBr
<ubottu> HueHueBr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<OerHeks> jaybuntu, as common as ubuntu+debian, seek help in the mint channel please
<Ben_g> I know this probably isn't the right channel for that, but does someone here know a lot about PC hardware?
<Pici> Ben_g: ##hardware does
<jaybuntu> OerHeks: i know but they don't help... those channels are so much less active than ubuntus....
<Ben_g> Pici: also on freenode?
<Pici> Ben_g: indeed
<Ben_g> Pici: thanks.
<OerHeks> jaybuntu, see line 10: dpkg: warning: downgrading oem-config-remaster from 2.18.8-1linuxmint8 to 2.18.8 > clearly a mint issue
<jaybuntu> OerHeks: ok thank you !
<lotuspsychje> jaybuntu: so make your life easy and install a fresh ubuntu 14.04
<mazzy> I have created a forwarding rule using iptables. very simple iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<twiler> Hello, everyone, I need help understanding something in android studios development page... It says: To launch Android Studio, navigate to the android-studio/bin/ directory in a terminal and execute studio.sh., So, how do I navigate to a specific directory in terminal?
<mazzy> all the traffic comes from eth1 have to be forwarded to eth0 interface
<Prezident> Ben_g: whats up_
<mazzy> the traffic arrives correctly to eth1
<mazzy> but executing tcpdump on eth1 I don
<Cybuss> twiler cd /directory/directory/directory
<mazzy> see any traffic
<mazzy> ubuntu server 14.04
<twiler> And, do I have to use a "run" command, or something like that, or, is that assumed by linux when you specify a file?
<twiler> Oh, ok, cybuss!
<mazzy> does exist a way to debug iptables?
<Cybuss> where is the android studio on your computer?
<TJ-> mazzy: If you don't see the traffic using "tcdump -i eth1 ...", how do you now it is arriving?
<twiler> oh yeah, and how do I give someone a cookie?
<twiler> cookie | cybuss
<mazzy> TJ-
<twiler> cybuss | cookie!
<mazzy> no trafic is printed out
<twiler> cookie! | cybusss
<OerHeks> try !cookie | Cybuss
<mazzy> the counter in iptables is 0
<twiler> !cookie | cybuss
<ubottu> cybuss: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mazzy> these are all signs that the traffic is not forwarded
<Cybuss> lol
<twiler> Awesome, thanks a lot Oerheks@
<TJ-> mazzy: Yes, you said. But then how then can you also say " the traffic arrives correctly to eth1" ?
<twiler> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> You too, OerHeks!
<mazzy> sorry TJ- reading again what I have written I realized I made a mistake
<mazzy> I mean eth0
<mazzy> I execute eth0 and I don't see any traffic coming in
<Coldfusionstorm> Hi Everybody, Im Having problems with my Ethernet, It seems Wonky, And im suspecting it's the ALX driver
<TJ-> mazzy: Ahhh! :) So you're looking for the egress packets on eth0 that should be being forwarded from eth1, and you don't see them?
<Cybuss> 2 useful things for navigating directorys in shell, LS to display files/folders in the current directory, and to finish the name of a directory/file hit tab
<mazzy> exactly TJ-
<mazzy> I have activated all the required flags
<Voltasalt> Hey, I just got a vps with Ubuntu 14.04 server installed, java can't connect to anything, something about a keystore, what could this be caused by?
<mazzy> I don't have any idea
<mazzy> I have tried everything
<TJ-> mazzy: Can you show me: "pastebinit <(sudo iptables-save)" ?
<genii> mazzy: Does ifconfig actually show a device called eth0 ?
<mazzy> yes genii sure
<TJ-> mazzy: My bet is you have a rule in the FORWARD table prior to your ACCEPT rule, that is DENYing
<mazzy> ok TJ- I'm going to post it
<Voltasalt> anyone?
<genii> ( some machines like Dell have different interface names now)
<mazzy> http://pastebin.com/CcMNsag5
<clevrpwn> is anyone else having problems with the vivid repositories?
<mazzy> the name is deth1 and deth0 don't considering it
<twiler> Damnit, It's not working
<mazzy> consider that is eth1 and eth0
<twiler> Can anyone help me out?
<twiler> Please?
<twiler> I'm trying to intall Android Development Studios
<twiler> But, I can't seem to get the studio.sh file to open or work, or whatever
<Tinche> twiler, what's the problem
<clevrpwn> twiler you have to set the executable bit in the file properties
<mazzy> TJ-
<twiler> @Tinche: OK, thanks a lot for respoding to me!
<OerHeks> clevrpwn, support for vivid in #ubuntu+1 please
<mazzy> as you may see just a simple iptables
<clevrpwn> OerHeks thank you
<twiler> OK, Cleverpwn, I don't know what that menas
<twiler> means*
<Voltasalt> Hey, I just got a vps with Ubuntu 14.04 server installed, java can't connect to anything, something about a keystore, what could this be caused by?
<twiler> Maan lol
<Tinche> twiler, no problem, just give us a little more info :)
<twiler> Linux is HARD
<twiler> @Tinche , ok!
<TJ-> mazzy: That's not output from iptables-save
<Tinche> so you downloaded android studio and unzipped it?
<acz32> did anyone switch to ubuntu from debian?
<mazzy> ok I'm going to post iptables-save
<mazzy> http://pastebin.com/EvadSdED
<mazzy> here is TJ-
<TJ-> mazzy: Thanks. You should know that by default 'iptables' only shows you the 'filter' tables. There's also 'nat' (used in forwarding), 'mangle' and 'raw'
<twiler> @Tinche: So, I downloaded the android studios SDK a little while ago.  And I extracted it to:Home/Desktop/Downloaded Software.. SO, the directory to any file that they're referring to, is; Home/Desktop/Downloaded Software/android-studio
<mazzy> ok I didn't know it
<TJ-> mazzy: The interface names, "dethX" should be "ethX", surely?
<Tinche> twiler, alright. I'm guessing there is a bin/ subdirectory in Downloaded Software/android-studio, right?
<twiler> @Tinche, som it says on their page, that to install it, all I have to do is: "Nnavigate to the android-studio/bin/ directory in a terminal and execute studio.sh."
<mazzy> yes it named by me but don't considering it
<twiler> Yeah!
<twiler> There is.
<Tinche> twiler, alright. Inside there is a file called studio.sh?
<mazzy> deth0 is eth0
<mazzy> deth1 is eth1
<mazzy> is just naming convention i'm using here
<twiler> Yes, there is
<twiler> So., what do I do?
<TJ-> mazzy: Does "ip link show" list the interfaces as "ethX"? If so, you need to use those same names. Unless you have alias interfaces configured
<Coldfusionstorm> did somebody highlight me?
<mazzy> no sure iip link show shows deth1 and deth0
<clevrpwn> twiler are you running ./studio.sh or just studio.sh in the terminal?
<mazzy> don't worry about it it is just naming convention I'm using here
<twiler> I don't understand the question, clevrpwn
<OerHeks> Coldfusionstorm, what makes you think that?
<Coldfusionstorm> my chat blinked
<mazzy> TJ- do you see something weird on iptables?
<Coldfusionstorm> but isee that can't be it
<Coldfusionstorm> because i heard the sound this time
<Coldfusionstorm> and theres no way i missed that before
<twiler> I am trying to just run studio.sh, like it says to do on the website
<Coldfusionstorm> Also my microphone is listed and it shows input in Pulseaudio
<Coldfusionstorm> But no audio is actually passed on to skype
<Tinche> twiler, you need to execute this file. You're using the normal Ubuntu?
<Coldfusionstorm> it has worked just a couple of days before btw
<clevrpwn> twiler in *nix you have to put a ./ in front of studio.sh in the terminal or it wont run
<twiler> I am running Ubuntu
<twiler> 14.XX whatever
<Tinche> twiler, alright. Are you browsing using the file manager or a terminal application, like gnome terminal?
<twiler> 14.04 right?
<twiler> File explorer
<genii> twiler: Files that have .sh extension are supposed to be run with sh (shell) so yopu have to do like either: sh studio.sh  or else ./studio.sh and the file should be set executable
<OerHeks> Coldfusionstorm, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<twiler> LIke  in windows
<Voltasalt> Hey, I just got a vps with Ubuntu 14.04 server installed, java can't connect to anything, something about a keystore, what could this be caused by?
<Tinche> genii, he's using nautilus, so it's a little harder :)
<twiler> Which is what I'm used to .. :/
<Coldfusionstorm> Thanks OerHeks , Sigh, il look at it
<Tinche> twiler, alright. It's not wrong :)
<Tinche> twiler, do this. right click on studio.sh, click properties
<TJ-> mazzy: Does "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" report "1" ?
<TJ-> mazzy: Secondly, does this "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/forwarding" report "1" for every interface?
<twiler> OK, done
<twiler> SO, what tab to I want?
<TJ-> mazzy: And thirdly, can you confirm it is mainly IPv4 traffic you are trying to forward (if it's IPv6 we need to check other settings, too) ?
<twiler> Open With?
<Tinche> twiler, go to the permissions tab, down at the bottom check 'execute: allow executing file as program'
<twiler> ok!
<mazzy> for the first question about 1 on the ip_forward file the answers is yes TJ-
<twiler> ok,  it was aready checkec!
<twiler> Checked*
<Tinche> twiler, ok, we're not done though. the file manager is configured to be careful with executable shell scripts
<hid> hi
<hid> i'm trying to install flac 1.3.1
<TJ-> mazzy: We're hoping for "1" on all those since "1" == TRUE, or YES (0 == FALSE or NO)
<Tinche> twiler, now close the properties window, and open the file manager preferences (from the file menu)
<hid> but after a 'make' i have a problem with '-fPIC'
<twiler> ok, Tinche
<twiler> What?
<twiler> The file menu?
<Tinche> well, the 'files' menu
<hid> i tried to add -fPIC to the Makefile CXXFLAGS but it does not work
<twiler> I'm not familiar with that..
<Tinche> twiler, with the file manager selected, go top left
<mazzy> TJ- 1 for both the interfaces
<twiler> ok..
<mazzy> and third question yes is ipv4 traffic
<Tinche> twiler, there will be a menu
<Tinche> twiler, like in windows, where every window has a menu
<Tinche> twiler, but in Ubuntu this menu is in the top of the screen
<Coldfusionstorm> Thanks
<Coldfusionstorm> that fixed it
<twiler> Yeah, ok
<twiler> I'm with you
<TJ-> mazzy: OK, so how I have to ask... the connection to the physical port 'deth1' - what is it connected to, a router or switch, or another host PC ?
<Tinche> twiler, so the first item will be 'files', inside there select 'preferences'
<mazzy> it isn't a physical connect
<mazzy> it is a virtual connection
<TJ-> mazzy:  iptables reported the counters for the FORWARD chain at 0, which suggests no packets are arriving on that interface at all, regardless of rules
<twiler> do you mean "properties?"
<mazzy> to an linux bridge
<Tinche> twiler, left item of that
<twiler> Cause, I don't see a peferences option in the files submen
<Tinche> twiler, there are two top-level items, 'files' and 'file'
<mazzy> I'm going to check if I can generate traffic from that port
<Tinche> it's confusing now that I think about it :p
<TJ-> mazzy: OK, so what is supposed to be feeding packets to deth1? I'd be looking at the 'device/VM' that is connected to it, by monitoring its output into that 'pipe'
<twiler> OH I found it
<twiler> It's under edit
<twiler> FYI ;)
<Tinche> twiler, yeah that works
<Tinche> twiler, behavior tab
<twiler> OK, I'm there
<twiler> OK..
<Tinche> twiler, executable text files -> ask every time
<twiler> With you :)
<twiler> ok
<twiler> done..
<Tinche> now try double clicking studio.sh
<TJ-> mazzy: Is 'deth1' an interface connected to a bridge "brctl show" ? If so, you'll need to forward using the bridge interface
<twiler> K, Its asking me, if i want to run it in terminal, or just run?
<Tinche> just run
<twiler> aWW MAN@
<twiler> yeah!
<Tinche> alright!
<twiler> You are the man@
<twiler> !cookie | TInche X 1000
<ubottu> TInche X 1000: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mazzy> yes TJ-
<twiler> OOPs
<Tinche> by the way, the next ubuntu release will have access to a tool called ubuntu make, which will allow you to automate things like this (and it supports android studio)
<twiler> x1000 !cookie | Tinche
<twiler> Mann!
<twiler> !cookie | Tinche
<ubottu> Tinche: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> Soo
<Tinche> actually you can use it now, but you need to add a ppa, maybe it's a little complicated if you're still new
<Tinche> ;)
<twiler> Tinche, have you ever heard of bitcoin?
<twiler> Or done anything with it?
<Tinche> a 'thanks' is enough ;)
<Tinche> alright, gotta bail for now
<twiler> Cause, I have about 10 Ths of mining power in the basement1
<lotuspsychje> twiler: there's a #bitcoin channel
<twiler> OK, Tinche thanks for all of your help!
<twiler> OH really?
<Tinche> you are very welcome, I hope you have fun with Ubuntu!
<twiler> How do I get thyere?
<lotuspsychje> twiler: there is also software to create an ubuntu bitcoin miner server
<twiler> I already am Tinche!
<twiler> Oh really?
<lotuspsychje> twiler: type /join #bitcoin
<twiler> That's super4 cool!
<twiler> RIght from here?
<twiler> I can type that?
<Pici> yes
<twiler> OK thanks a lot, guys!
<twiler> oh, how come you were able to type that in a message to me?
<twiler> Without joining yourself?
<twiler> Quotes?
<twiler> Around the part you didn't want to be executed?
<lotuspsychje> twiler: chat clients recognize the # as a joinable channel
<twiler> OK, cool thanks
<guest-lFtnPE> Hello guys
<twiler> I get the hint.
<twiler> LOL
<pilppe> is Xubuntu the same as Ubuntu?
<pilppe> but just with XFCE?
<guest-lFtnPE> I have a big problem
<twiler> Thanks a lot, everyone!
<lotuspsychje> !xubuntu | pilppe
<ubottu> pilppe: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<OerHeks> pilppe, yes
<pilppe> wut can i intall xubuntu from ubuntu?
<pilppe> do i need to wipe my HDD?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pilppe> before installing xubuntu
<guest-lFtnPE> I don't know what happen but when I start my computer I can't loggin in my session. I can only connect as a guest session
<pilppe> im installing xubuntu
<pilppe> after that i restart and its XFCE?
<guest-lFtnPE> When I try connect myself througt tty6 I can
<OerHeks> pilppe, no, after install, logout, change to xubuntu and login
<lotuspsychje> guest-lFtnPE: wich ubuntu version?
<guest-lFtnPE> 14.04 MTS
<guest-lFtnPE> LTS*
<pilppe> so i dont need to restart? lol
<guest-lFtnPE> In my tty6, when I am logged, I run "unity" but it doesn't start
<lotuspsychje> guest-lFtnPE: maybe try the recoverymode failsafeX
<OerHeks> guest-lFtnPE, try tty7 ( ctrl alt F7)
<guest-lFtnPE> look the result of unity : http://paste.ubuntu/10312992
<pilppe> is XFCE way better than Unity?
<doomlord_1> i prefer it
<pilppe> ive heard only good things about xubuntu
<doomlord_1> its simpler and more traditional so there's less to go wrong
<pilppe> and it doesnt take as much AM
<pilppe> RAM?
<doomlord_1> my conclusion on linux desktop environments is simpler is better. the complicated ones dont work as well as , say, OSX.(Imo).
<lotuspsychje> pilppe: xubuntu runs lightweight yes
<guest-lFtnPE> OerHeks, When I try to login throug tty7, I can't
<pilppe> awesome
<guest-lFtnPE> Actualy, I can't start unity under my session
<pilppe> im very new to ubuntu
<guest-lFtnPE> but under guest session it's work
<pilppe> and i liked the way XFCE looks like
<pilppe> close to windows
<pilppe> but not too close
<pilppe> and more lightweight
<pilppe> can i keep the same drivers as on normal ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> pilppe: ubuntu has a different method of drivers then windows
<pilppe> yeah ik
<doomlord_1> i assume xubuntu just uses the same repositories ?
<pilppe> but im using ubuntu 14.10 atm
<pilppe> i change to xubuntu do i keep the same drivers?
<pilppe> does my game performance get worse? im sorry if im asking stupid questions
<guest-lFtnPE> Someone can help me ???
<lotuspsychje> pilppe: if you install xubuntu-desktop from your existing ubuntu, it will use same drivers
<pilppe> ok
<pilppe> i got unknown media type
<pilppe> wtf
<lotuspsychje> guest-lFtnPE: something got wrong with your user, try recoverymode
<pilppe> is it bad?
<Mike321> ok guys i need some help. yesterday i got help with installing ubuntu 14.04 on an older desktop. i then used the internet to find some commands to enable wireless via my usb netgear a6100 wireless adapter. i had the computer (desktop) on the other side of te house plugged into the ethernet. once i got the wireless working i moved everything to where it would be used. it has done an update now and there is no wireless. someone help so 
<guest-lFtnPE> How can I do that ?
<pilppe> it seems to be a problem with kde.xml after a quick google
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | guest-lFtnPE
<ubottu> guest-lFtnPE: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<pilppe> does it affect my installation?
<pilppe> whatever im switching to xubuntu :DD
<guest-lFtnPE> lotuspsychje, the problem is : When I use "unity" I have a problem
<guest-lFtnPE> But When I use "startx" unity run
<lotuspsychje> guest-lFtnPE: guest also uses unity right?
<mazzy> TJ-
<mazzy> deth0 is connected to a bridge
<lotuspsychje> guest-lFtnPE: you can try to make a new user, test unity from there
<mazzy> deth1 is connected to a different bridge
<mazzy> I need to forward the traffic between these two bridges through the host
<TJ-> mazzy: OK, so the forwarding rule should use the bridge names
<mazzy> what does it mean?
<KlausedSource> !mtab
<KlausedSource> !/etc/mtab
<mazzy> do you mean bridge1  (deth1) -> bridge0 (deth0) ?
<mazzy> do I need to use the bridge name ?
<mazzy> instead of the interfaces?
<OerHeks> guest-lFtnPE, startx is depreciated, " sudo service lightdm start'"  is current way to start unity
<EdenStudio> why does Xubuntu think chromium is untrusted?
<KlausedSource> well, i just created a new partition, should i add it to mtab or fstab?
<mazzy> if so it doesn't have any sense. the host (a docker container) running ubuntu 14.04 sees only deth1 and deth0
<EdenStudio> and yeah xubuntu feels way better compared to unity <3
<lotuspsychje> EdenStudio: that depends on hardware
<TJ-> mazzy: "sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i br0 -o br1 -j ACCEPT" - but if you have other interfaces connected to those bridges all traffic will be forwarded. If you don't want that you'd have to alter the configuration so some interfaces were not using bridges, or used alternative bridges
<OerHeks> EdenStudio, chromium is in the repos, if you download it manually, it is untrusted ( no gpg keys)
<EdenStudio> how can i make it not untrusted?
<EdenStudio> mark as executable?
<mazzy> TJ- no is impossible is not that the configuration
<OerHeks> EdenStudio, chromium is in the repos, use that version? and you will get updates
<EdenStudio> ohh
<EdenStudio> sudo apt-get chromium?
<mazzy> you need a schema I'm going to post it
<EdenStudio> im pretty sure i downloaded chromium from the software center
<lotuspsychje> EdenStudio: chromium-browser
<EdenStudio> ok awesome
<OerHeks> EdenStudio, if you want the game, yes33333333333
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | EdenStudio
<ubottu> EdenStudio: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 40.0.2214.111-0ubuntu0.14.10.1.1111 (utopic), package size 48502 kB, installed size 177534 kB
<EdenStudio> how do i delete my current chromium?
<EdenStudio> sudo uninstall or what
<TJ-> mazzy: Have you looked at https://docs.docker.com/articles/networking/
<lotuspsychje> !purge | EdenStudio
<ubottu> EdenStudio: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<mazzy> yes sure
<guest-SOJoF0> So, If I create a new user, i can't start lightdm
<argoneus> hello
<argoneus> does anyone here virtualize (x)ubuntu using virtualbox?
<TJ-> mazzy: That document says docker will maintain it's own rules if you allow it, for forwarding, and other scenarios
<mike321> ok i was wrong. im getting an error when going into networking saying t" the system netqwork services are not compatible with this version. can anyone help? it was working fine this morning.
<argoneus> I'm wondering if it's normal to have a slight input lag, and choppy movement when moving windows, etc, I already installed guest additions
<lotuspsychje> argoneus: ask your issue
<lazl0w> At school, they are running Ubuntu 9.something, when you try to shut down the computer from the menu, it hangs forever. But if you choose reboot, it works fine. Is it becuase it isn't allowing sudo?
<mazzy> yes I know it
<lotuspsychje> !eol | lazl0w
<ubottu> lazl0w: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> mazzy: The output of iptables-save didn't show any docker-specific rule chains
<lazl0w> lol I don't have the authority to change my whole universities os of choice
<lazl0w> i just want to know if that's what could be causeing that bug
<j3imi> hello. does someone know if I install gnupg 2, can I use this newer version in evolution? or will it keep on using version 1?
<mike321> im getting an error when going into networking saying t" the system netqwork services are not compatible with this version. can anyone help? it was working fine this morning.
<OerHeks> lazl0w, maybe, if that was a bug, it is fixed now. use a supported version.
<mazzy> TJ- https://www.dropbox.com/s/xpps0frsgc0a2dg/Screenshot%202015-02-19%2021.21.08.png?dl=0
<mazzy> here is the schema
<lazl0w> If the university has not allowed our accounts sudo, would that stop the shutdown feature from working? I don't think it's a bug, they just have it configured wrong.
<na_> hi
<ikonia> I don't see how thats wrong
<TJ-> mazzy: I think you need to seek some docker-specific help. The information I'm seeing doesn't match the data you provided.
<ikonia> you can set permissions on anything to be set how you want, inside/outside sudo
<EdenStudio> how many users can an IRC hold?
<ikonia> EdenStudio: depends on many things,
<ikonia> not really something #ubuntu deals with though
<lazl0w> gotcha
<j3imi> twitch uses IRC for their stream chats, and some streams have something like 100k viewers
<j3imi> so definitely many
<EdenStudio> guys, when im moving a window in Xubuntu really fast, why is the window so slow? didnt happen in Ubuntu
<mazzy> TJ- I was pretty convinced that the problem was ubuntu
<mazzy> but maybe is something releated to docker
<EdenStudio> ok works now
<mazzy> although I don't have any idea
<lazl0w> guests aren't really in the irc though i dont think
<lister> hello, I need to give permissions to the users to the serial port at login time , right now I have to go and type sudo chmod every day to every client
<ikonia> lister: change the udev rules,
<lister> how can I do it automatically without having to type the roort password
<ikonia> or put users in the group that can access it
<TJ-> lazl0w: In my experience, those GUI-shutdown hangs were caused by poor interfacing of back-end power management scripts. If it's Ubuntu 9.x that is even more likely; there were issues around that time-frame with ACPI interfaces
<lister> thanks
<AndreeeCZ> hi. How can i map shift+backspace to act as delete?
<lister> what would be a way to add the permission permanently to a user?
<mike321> can anyone help me with network issues?
<ikonia> put them in a group that can already access it
<jk> does anyone know where i can get the id from a binary package for launchpadlib?
<ikonia> jk: the "id" ?
<simosx> lister, for the serial port, you add the users to the 'dialout' group.
<Guest7798> installing 14.04 on a macbook pro. I need "bcmwl-kernal-source" in order to use WiFi. When using the live USB, I can install with apt-get no problem. But now that Ubuntu is installed, apt-get fails to install bcmwl-kernal-source
<mike321> was working fine yesterday and this morning. machine powered off and rebooted itself leaving no internet and the error message "the system network service is not compatible with this version" in network manager
<Guest7798> Why does it work on the USB, but not the installed ubuntu?
<jk> ikonia: the example url is https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/<distribution.name>/+archive/<binary_package.name>/+binarypub/<id> but where do i get the <id>
<lister> i just created a group for it but now again how do I give that permission to the group permanently?
<ikonia> jk: what do you mean "id" ?
<KlausedSource> i learned that mtab shows mountpoints according to fstab
<ikonia> jk: what ar eyou tyring to install ?
<KlausedSource> why is my fstab on ubuntu empty?
<ikonia> KlausedSource: no, mtab shows what it thinks is currently mounted
<jk> i try to access the lauchpad api
<Guest7798> any way to use apt-get from USB to install package on an installed partition?
<KlausedSource> i got a new partition, am i going to add it in fstab? or how do i proceed "the ubuntu way"?
<ikonia> KlausedSource: you can add it to fstab just fine
<simosx> lister, you asked earlier about the serial port. there is already a 'dialout' group in /etc/group, so you add the users to it. if you try to change permissions, etc, you will have a bad time (because AppArmor).
<lister> ok thanks
<jk> ikonia: i try to access the launchpad api with python, https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#binary_package_publishing_history
<KlausedSource> ikonia, i also have another partition which is not in fstab, but mounted on /media is that a problem? my owncloud server uses it as data directory
<favasto> ciaooo
<favasto> !list
<ubottu> favasto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> KlausedSource: thats happening as a userspace mount, normally with fuse
<KlausedSource> ikonia, it is ext4
<ikonia> KlausedSource: the file system doesn't matter
<KlausedSource> ikonia, i thought fuse is ntfs
<lister> simosx , ok I just test it and it is working , great thanks
<Guest7798> Maybe I should rephrase. Why can apt-get on the liveUSB install this package without the internet, but apt-get on my newly installed partition not?
<KlausedSource> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ikonia> KlausedSource: no
<mike321> can anyone help me with network issues?
<mike321> was working fine yesterday and this morning. machine powered off and rebooted itself leaving no internet and the error message "the system network service is not compatible with this version" in network manager
<mike321> hello
<jk> join #launchpad
<Guest7798> are the repos used by the liveCD different than the repos on a default ubuntu install?
<j3imi> can I check if a package is installed on my system with apt-get?
<_eddy> how do i download my sql database using cmd?
<Rory_> j3imi: you can do so with dpkg like this: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<_eddy> i wanna save it on a file
<TJ-> j3imi: "apt-cache show $PACKAGE_NAME | grep Installed". but the preferred method is "dpkg -l $PACKAGE_NAME"
<ikonia> _eddy: download from where ?
<Rory_> TJ- 's one is better
<_eddy> ikonia: MY LOCALHOST
<j3imi> thanks Rory_ and TJ- I'll read documentation about dpkg and apt-cache
<_eddy> its on my pc
<_eddy> wanna download it a .sql file
<ikonia> _eddy: you want to back it up ?
<ikonia> _eddy: you can use mysqldump to export it
<ikonia> _eddy: you can then move that file anywhere
<Rory_> _eddy: look into the program "mysqldump" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8444108/how-to-use-mysql-dump
<_eddy> ikonia: kinda so i can move it to my live database
<TJ-> j3imi: "dpkg" is the Debian package manager. It knows about *all* packages you installed, even those installed manually. "apt" only know about packages installed from the archive sources
<onla> I was looking for silent laptop alternatives and pref 500 bucks or under. I found a site that listed this t100 but apparently I cant install linux on it http://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2014/apr/17/are-there-any-silent-windows-laptops
<onla> or maybe I can
<onla> The ASUS "Bay Trail" T100 Is Not Linux Friendly - Phoronix
<ikonia> what do you want us to do about it ?
<onla> Can anyone recommend very silent laptops like that T100 and that are 500eur or less and can run ubuntu?
<ikonia> I have a thinkpad that is very low noise, it really depends on your needs
<ikonia> try ##hardware
<onla> ok thanks
<onla> hmmm. am I not identified with the nickserv o.O I have setup a sasl identif
<onla> oh 16:48:15 [Freenode] -!- Irssi: SASL: authentication timed out
<ikonia> onla: this isn't an #ubuntu issue
<ikonia> talk to #freenode if you need help
<onla> oh sorry. I sometimes get a bit carried away :)
<KowabungaDude^> k
<b-p> help me pls. how can i set to not log 'sql plugin' lines to auth.log: http://pastebin.com/KiktwCJ6
<juan_> hola
<RAMSay> how do you identify in linux if RDS (Reliable Datagram Sockets) is running?
<k1l> RAMSay: see at the output of "ps -ef"
<jakesyl> any way to take a screenshot of my server "AS IS" and apply it to another server?
<twiler> Hello, everyone, I ned a little bit of help installing android SDK...
<twiler> So, here's where I'm at with it:
<twiler> I have downloaded and extracted the files to Desktop/Downloaded/android-studio/
<twiler> I am attempting to run a file called "studio.sh"
<twiler> From the terminal
<_eddy> ikonia: and Rory_ thank you
<twiler> It's  located in android-studio/bin/
<RAMSay> k1l: http://pastebin.com/1A3TnegC
<twiler> When I cd to to /bin/ and I type studio.sh, I get this:
<RAMSay> k1l: is it a service?
<twiler> studio.sh: command not found
<twiler> SO, I tried typihg bash studio.sh
<twiler> For some reason, I don't know
<twiler> lol
<twiler> And, I got this:
<k1l> twiler: /bin/ is not the same as ~/Desktop/Downloaded/android-studio/bin
<twiler> ERROR: Cannot start Android Studio\nNo JDK found. Please validate either STUDIO_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation.
<twiler> I know but, I was already in /bin/
<twiler> It said so, on the left side of the terminal
<k1l> twiler: /bin is a total different folder
<twiler> OK, so, what should I be entering in the terminal?
<k1l> what gives "pwd"?
<OerHeks> So your errpr is: you have no java/openJDK installed
<OerHeks> *error
<twiler> I think..
<twiler> I don't even know if "bash" was the right thing to type..
<k1l> RAMSay: i dont know rds, sorry
<twiler> I just typed it.
<twiler> LOL
<OerHeks> twiler, What does the manual say, do you need oracle java or openjdk? i prefer openJDK, not the oracle binairy blob
<twiler> It seemed right at the time.
<twiler> The manual?
<RAMSay> k1l: no worries, tx
<twiler> The manual to what?
<twiler> ANdroid sdk?
<k1l> twiler: the readme or manual of what you want to install. or are you just blindly typing stuff int your terminal?
<twiler> Wow dude, ok..
<OerHeks> twiler, really, i have been reading for some time now, how would you develop android stuff if you give those answers.
<twiler> WOw, guys
<game0> heyo ubuntu players
<k1l> twiler: i dont know what command you actually used, what error that command produced and what folder you were running that.
<game0> wooow, almost 2000
<twiler> Than ks  a lot, I feel sufficiently stupid.
<k1l> twiler: you did not answer my questions about that so i can only suggest you look into the readme/handbook to sort it on your own. :/
<twiler> Not at you k1l
<twiler> LOL
<twiler> ok, I will answer your questions:
<game0> I'm trying to install in my machine a server for the first time, I don't want to remove my old ubuntu version
<twiler> So, I typed the following inhto terminal:
<game0> I think it's better using teamviewer
<leeyaa> how to install a package without installing extra dependancies
<leeyaa> for example when i want to install zabbix-server-mysql
<game0> but when I saw the tutorial, I saw that ubuntu server is kernal view
<twiler> cd Desktop/downloaded/android-studio/bin/studio.sh
<game0> not UI
<leeyaa> it also pulls apache and tons of other crap
<twiler> It said:
<twiler> studio.sh: command not found
<game0> So I don't have much time for learning this
<k1l> twiler: you cant "cd" into a file
<twiler> yeah, I figred tha tout
<game0> these days I'm really busy and full
<twiler> so, then, to correct myself
<twiler> I cd'ed into the bin folder
<twiler> And, I got the same answer: studio.sh: command not found
<k1l> twiler: what says "pwd"
<twiler> So, then, while STILL in that folder, I typed the following:
<twiler> bash studio.sh
<game0> I need some a good documentation or something that will help me install ubuntu server in my machine
<twiler> And it then said:
<KlausedSource_> is there a reason why i should use rsync over cp -r?
<twiler> ERROR: Cannot start Android Studio\nNo JDK found. Please validate either STUDIO_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation
<tgp1994> Hello! I just installed the latest Ubuntu/Mint onto my laptop in the hopes that Linux in general has reached a point where a user like me can use it everyday. Not so good so far! My Lenovo Y560P laptop appears to be one plagued by a "kworker bug" where it eats up quite a bit of cpu doing jack-all. This heats my laptop up, and doesn't do any favors to battery life. I've tried doing the trick of putting a bash script in a pm folder to disable gpe18, but
<tgp1994>  this does not actually disable it. Any help?
<twiler> So.. that's where I'm at.
<k1l> KlausedSource_: it checks the files with rsync
<twiler> What do you mean, what says "pwd"?
<KlausedSource_> k1l, like "if file exists in destination, don't overwrite it"? and cp -r does that not?
<k1l> twiler: type pwd in that terminal. it will print the fullpath of the folder
<twiler> ok
<k1l> twiler: it helps us to exact see where you are right now
<twiler> So, you mean, from the /bin/ directory>
<twiler> ?
<twiler> /home/twiler/Desktop/Downloaded/android-studio/bin
<k1l> uff. twiler you are mixing /bin/, /home etc etc etc so we need to start on a basis and sort out the easy mistakes.
<twiler> That;s where I'm at
<k1l> ok
<twiler> uff?
<k1l> *sigh*
<twiler> What is 'uff' sposed to mean?
<k1l> <k1l> *sigh*
<twiler> I;'m assuming it's an acronym similar to ffs
<KlausedSource_> k1l, did you read my last post?
<scorpio18> hi guys , i'm having some problems with my ubuntu server 14.10 on apt , when i run apt-get update i'm getting some error like this one "Err http://ubuntu.bhs.mirrors.ovh.net utopic-backports/restricted i386 Packages 404  Not Found" and this one "W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.bhs.mirrors.ovh.net/ubuntu/dists/utopic/restricted/source/Sources  Bad header line"
<scorpio18> anyone know any fix for this ?
<k1l> twiler: please show the output lines form "ls -al" in that folder in a pastebin
<k1l> !paste twiler
<k1l> !paste | twiler
<ubottu> twiler: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> KlausedSource_: yes. and other stuff you want to make sure you get copied what you want
<KlausedSource_> k1l, so rsync is better (but more complicated) any good resource where i can learn about it?
<KowabungaDude^> Has anyone had an issue using the Ethernet from a PC you booted in Linux from a CD?
<KowabungaDude^> ... I'm trying to boot a Dell Optiplex 7010 from an Ubuntu 12.04LTS CD
<KowabungaDude^> but network manager says "Cable unplugged"
<KowabungaDude^> and if I do it from the terminal ping returns Destination Host Unreachable
<k1l> KlausedSource_: learning by doing or give yourself a read on the manpage :) or goolge some howto that suits you best, i dont have one at the hands
<twiler> ok, give me a sec I needed to install pastebinit
<KlausedSource_> k1l, alright i just stumbled over it on the owncloud documentation and asked myself why not just cp -r
<k1l> twiler: you can just copy the text and past it onto the site mentioned there.
<KowabungaDude^> I thought it was a bad NIC so I connected a USB2ETH but got the same result.
<michele_> DVIX
<OerHeks> Divx, not DVIX
<spitzi> Hello. Using 14.04, got segmentation fault (core dumped), but no idea where core file is. Any idea?
<voip_> hello guys, my last ubuntu server instlalation assigned interface nmes like em1, em2. whats the diference beetwen eth ?
<OerHeks> spitzi, if you have apport installed, in /var/crash https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<genii> voip_: Dell has a constant naming scheme for interfaces now. You can disable this and revert to eth0 type naming by using  biosdevname=0 as a kernel boot option
<voip_> genii, i want to know its just naming or functionaly changed too ?
<genii> voip_: The idea of the new naming scheme is that whether you add or remove things all the names stay the same
<genii> voip_: Functionally any operation you could do on ethX you can still do, just the name changed
<voip_> genii, thank you
<genii> voip_: You're welcome
<KowabungaDude^> Using 12.04LTS on a CD to boot a PC but eth0 displays "Cable Unplugged" with a static IP set and a cable plugged. Terminal shows no IP assigned. Configured it from terminal and eth0 is up but ping returns "Destination Host Unreachable". Help please ... :|
<drizi> Hi guys, i'm on 14.04 and on boot and when pressing atl+alt+f1-6 the console text size is quite large. Seems like a graphics issue. any one got any pointers where to start looking to fix this ? (nvidia card)
<voip_> genii, one morphis question, if i type biosdevname=0 will i lose connection with server ?
<voip_> mere
<voip_> more
<k1l> voip_: you will need to reboot for that
<genii> voip_: The proper way would be to add into /etc/default/grub the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="biosdevname=0"  then to issue sudo update-grub and reboot
<voip_> it also will change in file /etc/network/interfaces ?
<genii> voip_: Yep
<voip_> thank you !:)
<Coldfusionstorm> Alright, So, Here it is im Using the ALX driver for my Ethernet card, And i have Lot's of issues, THis same PC works perfectly on Windows
<Coldfusionstorm> However here, In Linux the internet connection randomly disconnets
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: Which ALX chipset exactly do you have?
<Coldfusionstorm> Im not sure
<Coldfusionstorm> *i have no idea
<Coldfusionstorm> how do i check
<Coldfusionstorm> This is my Output bekks from doing
<Coldfusionstorm> lspci -nn | grep 0200
<Coldfusionstorm> I don't have much experience with command line
<bekks> Why do you grep for 0200?
<Coldfusionstorm> i looked at a Network debug "tutorial"
<Coldfusionstorm> did i ruin something?
<drewbert> So sound on my computer works, but when I try to play anything through the terminal I don't hear anything.
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: No, but is is unclear what you are grepping for :)
<Coldfusionstorm> alright, It was just me trying to do something
<drewbert> I have tried play, aplay, mpg123, and beep.
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't even know the function of either grep or lspci
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: Just pastebin "lspci -vn" please.
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: lspci lists all PCI devices found, and grep filters the output for (in your case) all lines containing 0200
<Coldfusionstorm> ahhh, so grep is bascially a search function in the output of a given command?
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/YRbkUWEg
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: basically, yes.
<Coldfusionstorm> Do note i have disabled my Wireless in the GUI here
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: So pastebin "lspci -k" please, too.
<Coldfusionstorm> Here you go bekks http://pastebin.com/jd2ads5N
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: When the connection is being dropped - do you see any error messages in "dmesg"?
<Coldfusionstorm> well, The symtyps are Skype drops call every few minutes
<Coldfusionstorm> Webpages stops loading
<Coldfusionstorm> and steam slows
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: When the connection is being dropped - do you see any error messages in "dmesg"?
<Coldfusionstorm> what is dmesg?
<aeon-ltd> Coldfusionstorm: application, type that in a terminal
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: dmesg is a program to display the debug messages in the kernel ring buffer.
<mike123> can anyone tell me how to open ports for transmission?
<Coldfusionstorm> Cool
<Coldfusionstorm> alright so, i don't know if it did that
<bekks> Coldfusionstorm: That would be important to know, since it will help diagnosing the issue.
<mike123> my windows computer will download at 3 and 4mbps but my new ubuntu will only download at around 40kbps every port i have tried says closed
<Coldfusionstorm> il start steam
<solsTiCe> mike123: so you are using a firewall on ubuntu ?
<Coldfusionstorm> and see if i can replicate the bahavior
<mike123> solsTiCe not by choice. i just installed yesterday and im not that familiar. i didnt set one up though
<solsTiCe> mike123: so did you check use upnp for my router intransmission preferences
<mike123> solsTiCe yes i did
<solsTiCe> how did you check they are closed ?
<mike123> solsTiCe: the test port button
<Angelo_> ciao
<Coldfusionstorm> Im still here bekks , im just waiting for steam to remove files
<Coldfusionstorm> i did a copy operation the other day and did not get a chance to reintialise all the games
<mike123> solsTiCe, i also tried changing the port and tried about 20 different ones. all said closed
<solsTiCe> mike123: did you check that the port are forwarded/natted on the rotuer ?
<Coldfusionstorm> well, it seems stable now
<Coldfusionstorm> 2,5MB/s
<solsTiCe> mike123: it could be the torrent anyway
<Coldfusionstorm> but as soon as i booted into windows ealier the symptoms went away and everything worked
<drewbert> I'm still kinda struggling with this, and google is not being helpful.  When I try play, aplay, mpg123, and beep I get no sound playing, but I'm listening to music right now from a flash video.
<mike123> solsTiCe, they are indeed. like i said everything else works flawlessly just the ubuntu machine. and its multiple torrents. 9 tried to be exact. and two of which will download at 4mbps on the windows machine. (same torrent) but only 40kbps on the ubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> btw, Bekks, when running dmesg it just outputs what have happend
<Coldfusionstorm> it does not run like top would do
<solsTiCe> mike123: paste output of "iptables -L"
<kqiraP> hello everyone, could you please correct me if I am wrong? the 'Dejavu Sans Light' font is preinstalled on ubuntu, right?
<SCHAAP137> i believe so kqiraP
<mike123> solsTiCe, mike123@Ellis-Server:~$ iptables -L
<mike123> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Operation not permitted
<mike123> iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<mike123> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<solsTiCe> mike123: sorry "sudo iptables -L"
<mo1ok__> im bored an theres serveral feet of snow on the ground. what are some fun things i can do with linux?
<solsTiCe> mike123: and not here but on a pastebin
<mike123> solsTiCe, how do i do a pastebin?
<mike123> solsTiCe, im fairly new
<jakesyl_mobile> anyway to do like run script python example.py if python example.py not already running?
<solsTiCe> mike123: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo iptables -L|pastebinit"
<mike123> solsTiCe, http://pastebin.com/8uqfxtsf
<game0> I wana install a simple linux server
<mike123> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<game0> have anyone tried to install ubuntu server, and work with it
<game0> ?
<solsTiCe> mike123: I don't know what's wrong
<k1l> game0: a lot did. so what is the issue?
<game0> cause all I see is that it's not having UI
<MrJerome> How can I set a keyboard shortcut (shift-ctrl-alt-t) to open a byobu terminal?
<game0> I wana try to install web application on that server
<mike123> solsTiCe, so no ideas?
<b-p> help me pls. how can i set to not log 'sql plugin' lines to auth.log: http://pastebin.com/KiktwCJ6
<k1l> game0: servers dont have a GUI. that is because the run down in the basement without any monitor, the most time
<k1l> game0: so use the terminal. maybe over ssh.
<game0> I have a desktop on my home
<k1l> game0: yes, that is a desktop. you can run the server programs, too. but for real webservers you dont want a running desktop to take away all the cpu and ram.
<drewbert> I figured it out finally.  Just had to fiddle with the default sound device.
<game0> I have to, cause the program needs at least 4giga of ram
<game0> to run
<k1l> game0: so what do you want to do?
<game0> I'm confused a l want to test the application but my problem is that ubuntu server isn't having a UI
<game0> and I wana install the application it's .bin
<k1l> game0: servers dont have a gui
<k1l> game0: you use the CLI
<game0> what's CLI
<k1l> comand line interface. "terminal"
<game0> OK, is it the same as the user ubuntu version
<k1l> game0: the server install is basically a ubuntu base system without a desktop.
<k1l> game0: so what is the issue? that you cant install something using the terminal?
<OerHeks> game0, so does that .bin application come with a manual?
<_DB> sup
<game0> I have to install it from the website
<_DB> im having a problem with ubuntu and my asus laptop
<game0> and then run it in the server
<_DB> its not letting me enter the root of my HDD
<k1l> game0: that is not a problem. use wget to get it
<_DB> alos its not picking up my mouse clicks -_-
<game0> OK, I will try tomorrow to install ubuntu server on my desktop and see how it's going to work
<drewbert> Is there a way I can configure my shell to play a sound when any long running command finished?
<SCHAAP137> drewbert, theoretically yes, but you'd have to build it yourself
<aeon-ltd> SCHAAP137: that answer applies to nearly everything
<SCHAAP137> aeon-ltd, hmm, you're right
<EriC^^> drewbert: if you have mplayer installed you can just ; mplayer /path/to/soundfile
<game0> thanks k1l nad OerHeks
<drewbert> but what if I forget to do that, usually it's hard to tell if a command is long running until it is run.  I'm looking for something that will bring me back from the ADD tangents I go on.
<EriC^^> drewbert: write a script that checks a given pid you give it, and once the pid is gone it plays the sound
<drewbert> EriC^^: hrmm, that sounds closer to a viable approad.
<drewbert> errr, approach
<dansmith_btc> poilop, no
<kqiraP> SCHAAP137, are preinstalled fonts on OSes not expected to look the same when they are used for a website text?
<kqiraP> I mean look the same through different browsers and OSes
<SCHAAP137> kqiraP, that depends on the way the particular browser renders the font, and also any font smoothing/rendering from the OS
<SCHAAP137> but generally, yes, i think they _should_ look the same, that is the goal obviously
<MrJerome> How can I set a keyboard shortcut (shift-ctrl-alt-t) to open a byobu terminal?
<SCHAAP137> MrJerome, what desktop environment are you using?
<MrJerome> ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> just regular ubuntu, ok
<MrJerome> unity
<drewbert> EriC^^: could I use the debug trap and prompt command to store times when commands start and finish, then check the difference and play a sound?
<drewbert> * I am using bash.
<Ben64> long command; mplayer /path/to/annoying.mp3
<OerHeks> MrJerome, sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<EriC^^> Ben64: i suggested that, he wants it to do so if he forgets to add mplayer
<Ben64> oh
<jfb_> just setting up icinga / nagios. I'm getting a Disk Space critical error on a remote server (using a nrpe agent) that is actually the error from my localhost (both are displayed). why?
<EriC^^> drewbert: the pid is very easy
<EriC^^> drewbert: it's just one line
<_DB> how do i mount a HDD ?
<EriC^^> while true; do if [ ! pgrep <long command> ]; then mplayer /path/to/soundfile; fi; done
<EriC^^> drewbert: something like that ^^
<_DB> its picking it up but I cant go into its root currently
<SCHAAP137> MrJerome, Go to System Settings → Keyboard, select Shortcuts tab and add a new custom shortcut
<_DB> hmm nvm its mounted I dont have the permissions to view the files
<_DB> anyway to change that?
<_DB> (i remember i had to bring up the terminal and run a command to grant access not sure which one though)
<SCHAAP137> a general must read for anyone: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<MrJerome> SCHAAP137: I've tried that but I don't know what command to use to launch it. I've tried /usr/bin/byobu and byobu
<kirkland> MrJerome: you're going to need to launch a terminal (like gnome-terminal) and have it run /usr/bin/byobu
<SCHAAP137> MrJerome, go in your terminal and type: whereis byobu
<SCHAAP137> it will show you where the executable is
<OerHeks> does byobu not show up in sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator ?
<kirkland> byobu has to run inside of a terminal (Hi, I'm the author of Byobu, btw)
<MrJerome> kirkland: i currently have it set to run byobu instead of my normal shell but I want to be able to use ctrl-alt-t for a regular gnome-terminal
<MrJerome> kirkland: and ctrl-shift-alt-t for byobu
<kirkland> MrJerome: you can set gnome-terminal to automatically run byobu by default
<MrJerome> kirkland: awesome I just started using it a week ago
<spitzi> OerHeks: thanks
<MrJerome> kirkland: yes that's how I have it configured right now, but sometimes I just want a normal gnome-terminal session to be launched with ctrl-alt-t so I want a separate shortcut for byobu
<SCHAAP137> cool, i'm not familiar with byobu, lemme search
<kirkland> MrJerome: Edit -> Profile Preferences -> Title and Command -> Run a custom command -> /usr/bin/byobu
<spitzi> Thanks and bye
<kirkland> MrJerome: ah, okay
<loley> newbie
<loley> anyone here?
<EriC^^> MrJerome: you could set a shortcut in shortcuts that opens gnome-terminal -e /usr/bin/byobu
<EriC^^> and remove the profile preference
<loley> do I have to 'Install Ubuntu" if I plan on booting from a thumb drive? It doesn't seem necessary
<EriC^^> loley: just to use a live session?
<SCHAAP137> loley, it's a live session, you can try it and use it without having to install
<loley> to use the gui/op sys
<loley> I'm using it now... without installing
<loley> what does it gain me?
<SCHAAP137> installing would replace the operating system currently on your hard drive
<MrJerome> EriC^^: Thank you! that is exactly what I was looking for
<EriC^^> MrJerome: no problem
<loley> that's what I thought... and though I don't plan on using it any more... I don't necessarily want it nuked
<k1l_> loley: with a install to a disk/ssd you get better performance and more changes to install packages
<MrJerome> kirkland: awesome work with byobu thanks
<claudio> ciao a tutti
<claudio> ciao a tutti
<k1l_> !it | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<claudio> !list
<ubottu> claudio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<loley> I got an old laptop... I'm afraid if I install over the existing data, I might lose something I might want later (specifically the Office version)
<k1l_> loley: if you install over the old install you will loose data. what is installed there?
<loley> I can back up the docs and photos and crap... but the licensed ver of Office I can't
<linusfargo> does anyone know if you can still use google voice with yate? I cant seem to get my setup to work anymore, but I keep finding conflicting information about its status.
<acz32> those of you who use wine, what's your favorite frontend?
<k1l_> loley: you can use libreoffice
<loley> I intend to...
<linusfargo> play on linux is the best wine front end
<drewbert> I figured it out.  trap 'last_command_time=$command_time; command_time=`date +%s`;' DEBUG   and then command_time_difference=$(expr `date +%s` -  $last_command_time); if [ $command_time_difference -gt 10 ] ; then play_sound ; fi
<acz32> i don't need it for games though
<acz32> is playonlinux best for apps, too?
<drewbert> second part needs to be assigned to PROMPT_COMMAND
<kqiraP> hello again, I found out that some fonts are not preinstalled on libreoffice or ubuntu. the texts on a web page that are originally done with these fonts do look different in this case when they are not preinstalled on OS. even though the browser is set to 'allow websites to show their own fonts'..how then  can web pages ever look the same everywhere?
<drewbert> probably best to stick 'em in your bashrc
<linusfargo> yes play on linux is great for all windows programs on wine
<aum> hi - across a wide crop of ubuntu and debian servers, what's the simplest way to determine how much free space is available in whatever partition includes /tmp ?
<linusfargo> play on linux lets to sandbox all apps, or launch them with preservable configurations
<k1l_> aum: df -h
<linusfargo> shit beat me to it
<linusfargo> i was thinking of something snarky to but before df
<aum> k1l_, the problem being that different servers have different arrangements for /tmp - some have /tmp in its own partition, others have /tmp symlinked to another partition, others just have root partition -
<aum> ok - my bad - giving /tmp as arg reveals all
<acz32> linusfargo: playonlinux lets you create and manage wineprefixes?
<lazl0w> What do I need to do to install a .tar package to Ubuntu? I have already tar -xvf'd it
<lazl0w> nvm
<lazl0w> them .deb files
<linusfargo> not sure about prefixes but id think yes, there are so many possible settings I dont remember them all sorry
<acz32> no problem
<hardtail> is there a way on OS X to create a bootable USB without the DD command?
<SCHAAP137> Disk Utility?
<Elimin8er> Stupid Queston but im going to ask anyhow, Is it possible to take out my system drive and install it in another system that pretty much uses the same chipset as the system that its currentlly on? only diffrents is still amd ATI gfx, but diffrent serries.. Did get black screen on boot. ? So is it possible or would be not good ?
<k1l_> hardtail: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<SCHAAP137> Elimin8er, yes that should generally be possible
<SCHAAP137> there are a few issues you could run into
<hardtail> SCHAAP137 I can format with disk utility and then just drag the iso?
<mcphail> Elimin8er: I do that sort of thing a lot. Usually not a problem. Have you been using open source or proprietary graphics drivers?
<Elimin8er> schaap137, THe only thing I did run into was black screen.. the screen shut it self off.. thats why I asked about the gfx card drivers? would I just be able to log into remote and instal the correct drivers?
<SCHAAP137> not sure hardtail, but you could use this, its for OSX as well: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<k1l_> hardtail: did you see my link?
<SCHAAP137> specifically made to create linux bootable USBs
<Elimin8er> mcphail, I used what ever came with ubuntu
<hardtail> k1l_ yes thanks, that's what I was following but I have had trouble with the 'dd' command, it seems to time out
<SCHAAP137> Elimin8er, it might as well be the screen resolution
<SCHAAP137> you can try to switch to a different terminal, and reinstall the drivers from the console
<mcphail> Elimin8er: what resolution is your screen?
<SCHAAP137> ctrl alt F2 at the black screen
<Elimin8er> schaap137, and mcphail, Not sure screen size, this system is 15.6 screen while my other is 17
<Elimin8er> il just log on with another terminal and reinstall drivers to switch for the new sizes and screens
<Elimin8er> schaap137, Thank you for your help...
<SCHAAP137> ultimate test would be to switch the screens temporarily as well, then u know whether the resolution is the issue
<Elimin8er> mcphail, thank you for your help also
<SCHAAP137> cool, yw
<Elimin8er> schaap137, it turned my screen all the way off
<Elimin8er> I mean blinked off.. like sleep
<Elimin8er> apon the booting
<mcphail> Elimin8er: no prob. Your issue is likely to be kernel modesetting not detecting your resolution properly. May need a bit of tweaking
<Elimin8er> when it loaded the drivers im sure
<SCHAAP137> yeah i think so too
<Elimin8er> ok il try again in a bit.. thank you for all your help
<mcphail> Elimin8er: a tremporary workaround is to add "nomodeset" to your boot options but it will leave you with an awful low-res vesa driver
<Elimin8er> mcphail, ill try the reinstall drivers for the new screen set gfx card
<Elimin8er> both are amd ati's just diffrent serries
<mcphail> Elimin8er: good luck
<Elimin8er> again.. thank you both........... ill try in a bit.
 * mcphail uses the boot option "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin" to get rid of the black screen
<Elimin8er> mcphail, How would I add that
<mcphail> Elimin8er: at the bootloader, press "e" to edit the boot commands and add it between "quiet" and "splash". This will only work if the 1920x1080 resolution is supported by your monitor
<mcphail> Elimin8er: other built-in ones are 1024x768, 1280x1024, 1680x1050 and maybe 1600x1200. If your monitor doesn't support these the process is more difficult
<SCHAAP137> 1024x768 should be a fairly secure choice
<SCHAAP137> given the physical screen size
<Elimin8er> ok thanks
<mcphail> actually, 800x600 seems to be an option in modern kernels as well
<bipul> I am not able to download anythings from email, my ubuntu terminal is almost blurish.
<janmsistooschr> How can 12.10 be upgraded?
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | janmsistooschr
<ubottu> janmsistooschr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Elimin8er> i just hope something works. I dont wanna reinstall my whole linux system again.. way tomany things to reinstall and backup
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: you need to upgrade to 13.04, then 13.10 and then 14.04. maybe a fresh install of 14.04 is faster
<DSdavidDS> question: why is eclipse will version 3.8 on ubuntu?
<k1l_> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<mcphail> Elimin8er: it should work. If all else fails, boot once with "nomodeset" and install the proprietary drivers. However, I like the open source radeon drivers better
<k1l_> 14.10 got eclipse 3.8.1
<bipul> My gnome has different looks, even i am not able to read anythings on my terminal.
<DSdavidDS> Yeah, but my question is why it isn't using version 4.4 as the latest release?
<Tinche> DSdavidDS, the simple answer is because no one has packaged it
<k1l_> DSdavidDS: sorry but your questions dont make sense. can you rephrase it?
<DSdavidDS> The latest version of Eclipse is 4.4. The latest eclipse package in Ubuntu repo is 3.8.
<DSdavidDS> Why haven't they updated to 4.4 (or even 4.3) yet?
<Tinche> I don't know but it's probably not that simple
<Tinche> however, you can use ubuntu make to install the newest Eclipse
<Pici> iirc, it hasn't been packaged for debian either.
<k1l_> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/1019273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019273 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Version Bump to 4.4" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<DSdavidDS> Okay, actually I just did a quick google search on it (as I should have) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19792909/why-does-ubuntu-14-04-stick-with-old-eclipse-3-8-when-4-3-is-out
<Tinche> here, add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<Tinche> then install ubuntu make (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-make)
<Tinche> then you can use ubuntu make to install the newest Eclipse and a bunch of other dev tools
#ubuntu 2015-02-20
<DSdavidDS> Tinche:  Thanks
<Tinche> or you can wait for the next version of ubuntu and you won't have to add the ppa
<DSdavidDS> Tinche: but I am not that experienced with linux yet
<hardtail> hmm seems to have worked schaap137, going to try it shortly
<SCHAAP137> cool hardtail
<Tinche> you're welcome, if you find issues please report to https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<bradlyatc> anyone installed on an old macbook?
<OerHeks> bradlyatc, sure, see the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<OerHeks> How old, powerpc ppc ?
<bradlyatc> OerHeks, late 2007 64 bit core2 duo
<daftykins> !mac | bradlyatc
<ubottu> bradlyatc: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Trusty
<duckx0r> what's with #debian  being invite only?
<OerHeks> duckx0r, maybe you need to register your irc name first.
<duckx0r> OerHeks, I am registered and identified...
<duckx0r> OerHeks, ok, now i got in somehow. thanks.
<Guest65340> hi all can someone help me find the printer driver for Canon LBP6030W printer.
<Apachez> anyone else experienced in ubuntu 14.10 that gedit hangs and then just vanishes?
<OerHeks> Guest65340, see #kubuntu
<daftykins> bradlyatc: bad luck , i wrote that guide :D
<C4RR3> Hey, I'm trying to use SSL to update software and what-not. Problem = Comcast seems to block Port 25... Is there a work-around this? My Google searches have proven unfruitful thus far. Thanks in advance.
<daftykins> what do you mean 'use SSL' ?
<c^> C4RR3 > leave comcast
<c^> 25 is the telnet port right?
<C4RR3> lol that is good advice
<c^> why are you pissing about with Telnet?
<daftykins> wrong
<C4RR3> I can't upgrade / connect to Ubuntu servers to upgrade
<C4RR3> wrong port probably idk
<c^> via telnet?
<c^> uh huh
<daftykins> ISPs do not block destination ports.
<c^> Comcast do daftykins
<bradlyatc> daftykins, just having bad luck with bootloaders and other distros...seeing if ubuntu will work
<c^> They're awful like that
<C4RR3> here i gots links wait a sec
<c^> k
<C4RR3> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/list-of-blocked-ports/
<c^> Hehehe
<daftykins> bradlyatc: the touchpad doesn't work right in ubuntu, you have to lay down a full thumb segment instead of just use the tip which is weird
<C4RR3> "Port 25 is unsecured, and Botnet spammers can use it to send spam. This does not affect XFINITY Connect usage. We recommend viewing Using Email Client Programs with Comcast Email to use port 587."
<C4RR3> in other words: "We're Comcast and we locked you out of the interwebs"
<c^> 25 is Telnet.
<c^> Why would you use it otherwise
<Pici> 25 is smtp
<C4RR3> ahhhh
<c^> Oh yeah
<c^> shit, so it is
<C4RR3> then why can't I fetch packages
<daftykins> c^: no it is not, please stop lying to people.
<c^> why would you be fetching packages from SMTP servers?
<c^> daftykins > it's called making a mistake
<daftykins> it's quite clearly a case of someone describing something inaccurately.
<c^> It's 2am and I've been awake for around 48 hours
<C4RR3> okay let me rephrase: I've been trying to sudo apt-get update and all that jazz and none of it is connecting
<daftykins> c^: then please take a break and stop trying to advise people :)
<C4RR3> nice c^
<Pici> C4RR3: Why do you think that this is a blocked port issue? Can you pastebin the results of your apt-get upgrade?
<c^> Jesus daftykins, I've worked in ops for 20 years. Please don't scrutinize me like that, not appropriate.
<C4RR3> yes Pici i'll get right on that
<c^> I made a mistake, I apologize.
<Goose_> hey everyone
<daftykins> c^: no need to be so defensive, we're on the side of the users here - if you're unfit to offer advice, take a break :)
<Goose_> Got some drama brewing up in here I see
<c^> daftykins "please stop lying to people."
<c^> as you said.
<Pici> Lets just move on...
<Goose_> WAIT. I may need popcorn for this
<c^>  daftykins!*@* added to ignore list.
<daftykins> \o/
<Goose_> How is there drama in #ubuntu of all places
<c^> I know right
<hardtail> :D
<daftykins> happens pretty regularly sadly.
<Goose_> Weird.
<c^> there was drama in #affection on another IRC server I use yesterday
<c^> It was quite amusing
<Goose_> oh that's interesiing
<C4RR3> http://pastebin.com/UrVbi3DJ
<C4RR3> Pici, http://pastebin.com/UrVbi3DJ
<Goose_> Anyway, anyone got any news on the updates coming to 15.04?
<C4RR3> Let me know if this means anything, I'm getting too frustrated to process lol
<daftykins> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<Goose_> Like, confirmed changes coming
<daftykins> C4RR3: you're trying to update a dead release.
<C4RR3> Okay so I need to upgrade?
<acz32> ubuntu is rolling-release, right?
<daftykins> please upgrade to a supported ubuntu release, then we might be able to help you
<OerHeks> Goose_, support for vivid in #ubuntu+1 please.
<Pici> acz32: nope
<C4RR3> I run on Xubuntu
<k1l_> C4RR3: 12.10 is dead long time ago.
<C4RR3> ooooh
<C4RR3> thanks youguise (and gals)
<Goose_> Oerheks: What?
<k1l_> C4RR3: you need to upgrade to 13.04 then 13.10 then 14.04
<acz32> Pici: ok, then semi-rolling release by just doing dist-upgrade?
<Goose_> You can't just jump from 12.10 to 14.04?
<OerHeks> !15.04 | Goose_
<ubottu> Goose_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<k1l_> Goose_: no
<Goose_> OH. haha thanks amn
<C4RR3> Ugh, just sudo apt-get upgrade but results in a buncha 404's
<Goose_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | C4RR3
<ubottu> C4RR3: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> Goose_: that is not helping him
<C4RR3> Goose_,  thanks i'll try that!
<daftykins> the mirrors change. that's why they error out
<daftykins> because the OS is dead
<C4RR3> oooh interesting
<C4RR3> how do we revive it?
<C4RR3> metaphorically speaking
<daftykins> by following the link you were already told
<acz32> updating sources.list
<k1l_> C4RR3: read the bots message
<OerHeks> Goose_, dist-upgrade does not do a distribution upgrade
<Goose_> Oh, sorry then
<daftykins> acz32: no, never. that is *never* the way to update Ubuntu
<acz32> daftykins: really?
<daftykins> yeah, 'cause i just said :)
<C4RR3> k1l_, oooh reading link now thanks
<acz32> why?
<C4RR3> sorry for the oohs and ahhs i just feel expressive today is all
<daftykins> because that is not the supported method, acz32
<daftykins> things will break from using the debian strategy
<acz32> daftykins: i already know that. i'm asking why
<daftykins> except that you suggested it 0o
<acz32> because i use it
<acz32> but then again i do use debian too and assumed it's safe for my ubuntu machine
<k1l_> acz32: ubuntu uses the updater. that handles PPAs and stuff.
<acz32> so you have to download the new disc image and boot from it?
<daftykins> nope
<acz32> or just an updater
<daftykins> !upgrad
<daftykins> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<acz32> ok
<C4RR3> k1l_, daftykins : So I just read that link and there is nothing about upgrading from 12.10 to the new one
<C4RR3> Lots of other versions though
<k1l_> acz32: update-manager or "do-release-upgrade" is the ubuntu way
<daftykins> C4RR3: yeah you can't go direct. truthfully, just backup and clean install. you'll lose less hair
 * C4RR3 isn't usually this noob, sorry y'all
<k1l_> C4RR3: its a generic instruction.
<C4RR3> daftykins, oooh that's sad news
<EriC^^> acz32: you just run one command, sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> C4RR3: you are thet much behind the plan, there is no actual instruction naming your versions. so use the generic one
<C4RR3> kkk i'ma look for a new hard drive to transfer dis shit into my other raptops then
<janmsistooschr> does sudo apt-get upgrade perform the necisarry tasks to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.x
<C4RR3> thanks y'all for your help and patience
<C4RR3> Much love.
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: no
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: you need to change the sources.list to old-releases like explained. than you can use the updater
<acz32> interesting
<acz32> that's pretty simple
<k1l_> and rule of thumb: if you dont like regular release-upgrades: stay on the LTS!
<janmsistooschr> the old releases has been added
<acz32> i'm thinking about switching to ubuntu from debian to have newer software. in debian if you upgrade repos to testing, you don't get security updates. what's the situation in ubuntu? i think it's based on debian testing. does that mean also no security updates?
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: now run update-manager and see if it offers a update
<janmsistooschr> it looks like apt-get upgrade just wants to upgrade the packages
<k1l_> acz32: dont mic ubuntu and debian there
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: yes. apt-get upgrade doesnt bring you to 13.04
<k1l_> acz32: *mix
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: gui or cli?
<acz32> k1l_: pardon?
<k1l_> acz32: ubuntu ships security and bugfixes to its supported devices
<janmsistooschr> k1l_, using the cli
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: do-release-upgrade is the command to upgrade to new release
<hellhound> I I have a desktop using Ubuntu 14.04 and have been having issues getting suspend to work. If I reboot the machine suspend will work fine the first time, but after that the computer will only lock the screen but not power the monitor or hard drives down. The screen will flash off and than back on every few minutes though. Can anyone give me any suggestions?
<janmsistooschr> k1l_, do you know how to terminate processes in a cloud environment?
<k1l_> sorry, cloud is not my business
<janmsistooschr> When they are made to jump cpu's on multi cpu networks
<janmsistooschr> k1l_, Didn't ubuntu move to a cloud model?
<k1l_> ubuntu got cloud services. but its not what i do with ubuntu.
<Coldfusionstorm> screw cloud, Everythung good is distributed
<daftykins> too much vapourware some might say.
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: killing processes in a remotely hosted Ubuntu environment is exactly the same as in a locally installed one. One thing that you should be careful of though is that if you only have a container then you can't upgrade the kernel. In that case, and if the currently running kernel ("uname -r") is old you may need to downgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (which is still supported) by re-installing, or move to a better ...
<Jordan_U> ... host.
<janmsistooschr> Jordan_U, What is meant by moving to a better host?
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: If your host doesn't use a recent kernel, and you need one, then you should move to a host that does use a recent kernel. If your host is really using the kernel from Ubuntu 12.10 then you should definitely find a better host, as that kernel isn't supported any more.
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: As in, find a different company to pay for hosting.
<janmsistooschr> The host is supposed to be the machine hardware.
<janmsistooschr> But with virtio its sometimes unknown outsourcing of the kernel.
<janmsistooschr> II dusted off a very old uniprocessor machine due to this problem.
<janmsistooschr> Does Ubuntu offer a current version for uniprocessor machines without virtio?
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: That is why I prefaced that comment with "if you only have a container...", which may not be the case for you. If you're using "virtio" then you are not running bare metal, "virtio" is short for "virtualization IO".
<janmsistooschr> Yes Jordan_U all kernels past 2.6.26 use virtio.
<hellhound> I have a desktop using Ubuntu 14.04 and have been having issues getting suspend to work. If I reboot the machine suspend will work fine the first time, but after that the computer will only lock the screen but not power the monitor or hard drives down. The screen will flash off and than back on every few minutes though. Can anyone give me any suggestions?
<janmsistooschr> Unless there is something patched to run on local hardware only.
<janmsistooschr> I dusted off a very old uniprocessor machine due to this problem.
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: Please link to what you are talking about for "virtio" and what you think it means, because I'm thinking of http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Virtio which is relevant only for virtualization.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ; i have ubuntu 14.10;  on a t420 with brand new mobo; when I plug in headphones; i continue to hear the sound through the speakers ( I can also hear it from the headphones ) ... what to do?  already tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working (top two solutions) without luck
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: All versions of Ubuntu will work fine with a single processor.
<janmsistooschr> Yes this is what I am speaking of kernel virtual machines it uses the concept started with google code project for dragonflyBSD
<janmsistooschr> I wan't something that shall run using only local hardware.
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: And you're planning to run VMs on top of your Ubuntu system that's on bare hardware? I don't understand why you keep talking about wanting "bare hardware" then talking about a technology only relevant to virtual machines.
<janmsistooschr> There is some interesting theory to test.
<janmsistooschr> Jordan_U, No I want my system to be run non virtualized, I do not want any virtualization.
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: You're also talking about "cloud" and "local hardware", which is not neccessarily mutually exclusive, but still fairly confusing. What is your end goal in all of this?
<janmsistooschr> Jordan_U, I want my system to be run non virtualized, I do not want any virtualization.
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: So why are you talking about virtio?
<janmsistooschr> Jordan_U, the kernels have it built in
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: OK, they also have support for original SNES game controllers built in. Why is that relevant to you if you're going to use neither SNES controllers nor virtualization?
<janmsistooschr> Ubuntu uses virtio as do most newer distros.
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: OK, they also have support for original SNES game controllers built in. Why is that relevant to you if you're going to use neither SNES controllers nor virtualization?
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: that is optional.
<janmsistooschr> Ubuntu uses virtio as do most newer distros.
<janmsistooschr> It is not optional. As it appears.
<k1l_> jamesd_: so is the use of vmware, virtualbox, containers like docker or lxc etc.
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: i dont see your actual issue?
<janmsistooschr> heh
<janmsistooschr> Isn't that the problem with virt.
<k1l_> i see you ranting on the word virtio. i dont see you having any real support issue or question
<janmsistooschr> Does Ubuntu offer a current version for uniprocessor machines without virtio?
<Nova_> Hey. New to Ubuntu here. Can I get a little assistance with an issue?
<k1l_> Nova_: just give details :)
<lbracher> janmsistooschr: you can recompile kernel without it.
<lbracher> Nova_: yes.
<janmsistooschr> can ubuntu do it
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: sorry but your questions dont make any sense
<Nova_> So I made a liveUSB to try it out. Everything works, but when I try to run Firefox a Netopia-3000 login message pops up. I have a belkin router so why is this happening?
<realityphantom> Janmsis What do you need help with?
<lbracher> janmsistooschr: yes. give a look into www.kernel.org on how to recompile kernel. But, as k1l_ told before, it will have no impact on your system if you are not using virtualization. Current stock Ubuntu will work for your need.
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: you dont need to use virtualisation. if you choose to you have several choices on ubuntu.
<realityphantom> WAzwizwazzle
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: and what do you mean exactly with uniprocessor? can you specify that?
<lbracher> Nova_: your system automatically connected to another wifi network.
<lbracher> try selecting manually your network.
<Nova_> I connected to my network. Manually as well. It's happened on my phone as well, strangely enough
<k1l_> Nova_: so its a router thing? maybe you need to allow the wifi clients to use the internet on the router setup
<compdoc> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS released
<Nova_> That's just what I don't get. It's a belkin router, so why is a netopia router credentials message popping up? The only thing I know is my phone and Ubuntu both run a Linux kernel so maybe that's a reason?
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: Processors don't support or not support virtio, so your question does not make sense. Additionally virtio is *not* used if you're not using kvm. If you think otherwise, please provide a link to the documentation that states that virtio is used when not using kvm.
<shadaloo> what do I input to see the specs of the motherboard im running?
<k1l_> shadaloo: lshw
<shadaloo> want to know what the best memory this board supports
<shadaloo> any tools recommended?
<Jordan_U> janmsistooschr: Again, similarly processors don't support or not support SNES controllers, it's simply a driver in your kernel. Ubuntu's kernel supports SNES controllers. Ubuntu does not require support for SNES controllers if you don't plan to solder an SNES controller to your serial port.
<janmsistooschr> What about sidewinder gamepads?
<janmsistooschr> Jordan_U, the goal here is for glory
<k1l_> janmsistooschr: please stop trolling in here and wasting time of volunteers
<janmsistooschr> I have the plans in my mind
<janmsistooschr> Certain theorys have to be tested before the exact specifics emerge
<Nova_> Ok, so apparently Netopia is a type of modem. And apparently my apartment complex uses a Netopia modem. Soooo I can't use Ubuntu. This blows
<k1l_> Nova_: you can. you just need to set it to let your client go through
<Nova_> What exactly does that mean and how would I go about doing that?
<k1l_> Nova_: like giving the mac adress of that machine a wildcard. but that depends on the actual machine. so ask the one who is responsible for that router
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ; i have ubuntu 14.10;  on a t420 with brand new mobo; when I plug in headphones; i continue to hear the sound through the speakers ( I can also hear it from the headphones ) ... what to do?  already tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working (top two solutions) without luck
<cheadle> #docker
<Talpio_> Good nigth, guys! I have the next problem: eject: the closure order the CD-ROM failed: i/o errors. Who help me?
<Talpio_>  Good nigth, guys! I have the next problem: eject: the closure order the CD-ROM failed: i/o errors. Who help me?
<PushNPull> can i install windows 10 on ubuntu phone?
<hardtail> anyone have experience with ubuntu and bay trail devices?
<daftykins> what specifically?
<hardtail> asus t100
<manticove> Is there a difference between the apt-get repositories on the liveCD vs the ubuntu I just installed with it?
<manticove> I was able to install wifi drivers on the liveCD demo, but when I try from the new install, it needs to fetch from online
<manticove> (I could install in the liveUSB demo without internet, which is confusing)
<joshumax> Hi, I'm trying to cross-compile dpkg for an armv7-based board, but I've run into a strange problem... Running configure results in a fatal error that states that `arm [is] not found in cputable`, although I've checked and arm is indeed in the cpu table list...
<fengshaun> can I dd an ubuntu image to a usb and boot it?
<monokrome> Does anyone know how I can fix a gap between dual monitors on nvidia drivers?
<joshumax> fengshaun: depends on what the Ubuntu image contains...you'll definitely need a boot-loader contained in the image
<fengshaun> 14.10 desktop
<joshumax> Where did you get the image from?
<fengshaun> the website
<fengshaun> ubuntu.com
<joshumax> Then yes, just use dd to raw-write it to the usb drive
<fengshaun> thanks
<fengshaun> how about the server image?
<joshumax> If it comes in a raw disk image, then probably yes as well
<fengshaun> thanks
<manticove> is there a way to download a package from apt-get one box (one that has internet), and then install it on another box? (one that does not have internet)
<joshumax> most new versions of apt support apt-get download
<Talpio_> Good nigth, guys! I have the next problem: eject: the closure order the CD-ROM failed: i/o errors. Who help me?
<joshumax> something like mkdir some_package && cd some_package && apt-get download some-pkg should work
<daftykins> fengshaun: all the ISOs work fine dd'd to USB, yep
<fengshaun> daftykins: awesome, thanks
<joshumax> Wait, ISOs?
<daftykins> just make sure to do so to the disk device and not a partition, so e.g. /dev/sdx not /dev/sdx1
<joshumax> How can that even work?
<daftykins> it does.
<joshumax> Sounds hacky though...why not just use unetbooten which can boot directly off of a USB fat partition...?
<joshumax> Intesersting, so the ISO 9660 has a 32kb buffer to store generic boot information...
<Talpio_> man eject: -t   With this option the drive is given a CD-ROM tray close command. Not all devices support this command.
<Rastart> hello? is there anyone in here? really easy question, i suppose. not really good with tech english speaking so try to understand me.
<joshumax> Rastart: hello
<Rastart> you know when you browse files..you got 2 kind of views.
<Rastart> ok when you browse your files with advanced infos you got lots of infos.
<joshumax> browse files using nautilus or another method?
<azizLIGHT> anyone using chrome beta on 14.04? i updated and now whenvver i close chrome and re-open it, it complains that it didnt shut down properly. i even reset chrome and it still does this
<Rastart> but sometimes i can't read it entirely when char lenght is too high without reducing the zoom.
<significance> Hello all! I'm getting `operation not permitted` when trying to create symlinks in /boot, even when using the root terminal. What's going on?
<Rastart> because..and here is my problem...
<Rastart> my ubuntu doesn't expand the info tabs in the adv.view.
<joshumax> significance: What partition type is /boot on your system?
<Rastart> can you help me please?
<joshumax> Rastart: is it safe to assume you're using nautilus?
<significance> joshumax - how might I check/
<significance> ?
<significance> Oh - now I get it, it's conflicting with my past EFI. Thanks!
<Rastart> Joshumax: oh,sorry. i'm running ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<joshumax> significance: I was going to suggest that your boot partition was using FAT, which doesn't support symbolic links, but whatever solves it ;)
<joshumax> Rastart: ah, so nautilus then
<Rastart> well i don't mean browsing files with  unity thing.
<Rastart> browsing files into directories.
<joshumax> Do you have a screenshot of the problem?
<Rastart> joshumax are you talking with me? cause you don't need that to understand,really. is the |NAME|TYPE|DIMENTION|ETC| thing that doesn't expand with the mouse drag n' drop at the border "|"
<Rastart> screen shot would not help. can you understand me now?
<daftykins> the columns are only resizable when you're in one of the view types, afaiui
<daftykins> saw a page online about it once
<aurorauser> anyone know why cherokee web service doesn't start
<joshumax> Rastart: it should, that's why I was asking for a screeenshot
<aurorauser> I run service cherokee start
<aurorauser> and it says Starting Cherokee server
<daftykins> with sudo?
<aurorauser> root user, so yea
<daftykins> oh dear.
<sonex> anybody know why i would get "/dev/sdc1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!" when I attempt to mkfs my second and third sata drives?
<daftykins> find its' log file?
<daftykins> sonex: already mounted?
<sonex> no
<Rastart> well it's about how that work...i can see the same thing as you can... but i can't expand to see larger names. i will make an example:
<daftykins> well don't shoot the suggestions :>
<aurorauser> well, theres a cherokee.error log
<aurorauser> and thats blank lol
<Rastart> THISISTHENAMEOFTHEFILE.FILE |.FILE extention| 0kb|
<Bashing-om> sonex: Where is your swa[ partition ? If swap is in use, then that partiton is mounted .
<Rastart> long file name..so what i see is:
<Rastart> THISISTHEN..|.FILE|0kb
<Rastart> and no possibility to see the full name cause it doesn't expand when i drag n' drop on the "|"
<Rastart> that's it.
<Rastart> why can't i resize columns? what should i do? it should resize you said that joshumax.
<sonex> Bashing-om: the only drive mentioned in the /etc/mtab is the drive that has the /boot mount point all the other stuff is system/tmp mounts that don't use a full disc
<joshumax> I'm taking a look at GtkTreeView bugs
<daftykins> Rastart: change the view type as i suggested
<joshumax> See if trying what daftykins does works first
<sonex> it let's me partition /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1- but won't let me mkfs
<Rastart> the icon view? but i need most of times the other view..so how to solve that problem with that view?
<Rastart> sorry for being a brutal talker.
<joshumax> If not try running nautilus -c from the terminal
<daftykins> Rastart: just try it to confirm please.
<joshumax> Interesting --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369833/nautilus-can-not-resize-column-ubuntu-13-10
<daftykins> i knew it was a known thing
<joshumax> yes but it sees to be a gtk/nautilus bug
<Rastart> suppose not using nautilus ? .
<joshumax> This is why I use pcManFM
<Bashing-om> sonex: -> swapon --summary <- to see where swap is , -> sudo swapoff -a <- to turn swap off , drives partitioned prior to 'mkfs' to make a file system ?
<daftykins> bit of a joke of a distro that can't keep its' core apps functioning, one would be forgiven for thinking
<joshumax> Aha! -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/361391/files-name-column-basically-useless-in-list-view-feature-or-bug
<sonex> yep. just trying to add two additional drives to the box.
<joshumax> This *might* help Rastart -- http://askubuntu.com/a/361404/68227
<joshumax> if you feel like hunting down the bug I'm sure somebody would be willing to fix it
<Rastart> thans you, wise joshumax. i'm cheking it.
<daftykins> so, that thing i said about view mode :>
<Dayofswords> Does anyone know how to change the mount options of something the system mounted itself? Like an external drive of sorts.
<daftykins> tad irriating when you say something twice and it's still not been tried.
<Bashing-om> sonex: The guide I find useful : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<joshumax> Dayofswords: The nice graphical approach way should be possible with GNOME disks
<sonex> k.t hanks.
<joshumax> Hey would you look at that, the nightly build of gtk3 is completely borked
<drewbert> Is there a way to detect which gnome-terminal tab has focus?
<joshumax> I can't use any gtk widgets anymore!
<joshumax> drewbert: perhaps https://developer.gnome.org/vte/unstable/ might help...
<Dayofswords> joshumax: I'll give it a shot
<Rastart> When the file manager is your active window. Go to Files > Preferences. Here you will find a "List Columns" and you can check or uncheck the columns that you actually need. In this way you can make a workaround of your problem.
<Rastart> you refer to this?
<joshumax> Yes, why?
<lafrancis> hello ubuntians
<lafrancis> can anyone help me with a litlle problem ?
<drewbert> joshumax: are you referring me to the api documentation in general, or is there something in the unstable version specifically that may help?
<Rastart> because i already tryed to solve that way but still got the same problem with reaaaaally long names. (not more than 255 still or whatever the limit is,,)
<joshumax> drewbert: Well I found this, which might actually be better -- http://ruby-doc.org/gems/docs/c/consular-gnome-terminal-0.1.1/Consular/GnomeTerminal.html
<lafrancis> my software updater just shows the top bar the rest of the window is not showing up i cant run any updates
<joshumax> Well then I hate to say it, but you have 2 options...either use another file manager, or read up on the Glib documentation
<Rastart> what i need is to bring back the drag n'drop resize function to my file browsing experience. as i can resize any window i would like to resize tabs in that view too...
<Rastart> how to check what my file manager is?
<Rastart> cause i suppose nautilus is not mine
<Rastart> or maybe not well installed?
<joshumax> Rastart: possible...it's most likely nautilus
<lafrancis> how do i reinstall software updater
<joshumax> lafrancis: apt-get install --reinstall update-manager as root?
<Rastart> i already had several system errors that i never found what their source was.
<Rastart> lol
<joshumax> Rastart: Heh, apport is the most useless package on my system too
<lafrancis> joshumax, thanks hope this works
<Rastart> you know when you do absolutely nothing and everything around you self-destroys for no fukin reason?
<lafrancis> joshumax, didnt work :(
<joshumax> What happened?
<Rastart> that what happened to my computer..maybe something gone wrong with some attempt to understand its wisdom.
<Rastart> sometimes computers are more complicated than women.
<lafrancis> joshumax,  when i try and install updates all i get is the top bar of the updater with the x and - symbol
<Rastart> expecially when you can't understand both.
<joshumax> Except one comes with GNU man pages
<joshumax> lafrancis: Ugh I swear GTK was invented by evil gremlins
<joshumax> lafrancis: try a package purge
<lafrancis> joshumax, command please
<Rastart> well how can i reinstall nautilus safely without creating more problems to my already too much traumatized pc?
<joshumax> lafrancis: sudo apt-get remove --purge update-manager && sudo apt-get install update-manager
<joshumax> Rastart: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<Rastart> so it should be enough?
<fengshaun> I'm trying ubuntu on a usb, but the cursor doesn't show up at all!
<lafrancis> joshumax, invalid entry sudo
<joshumax> Rastart: it might be, it might not, or it might not even fix it at all
<Rastart> ok what was the " nautilus -c "command for?
<joshumax> lafrancis: nautilus self-check
<joshumax> lafrancis: Wat
<Rastart> just making a try.would like to solve it someway.
<lafrancis> joshumax, nevermind figured it out
<Rastart> well i reinstalled but nothing changed.
<joshumax> you can try running nautilus from the terminal as well to see if any gtk warnings pop up
<lafrancis> joshumax, nautilus self-check failed and other command didnt fix it
<joshumax> Wait, it did?
<joshumax> Really??
<joshumax> This is getting interesting, what failed and where
<Rastart> well when i write nautilus in terminal it opens me the home folder.
<Rastart> so i suppose it is working.
<lafrancis> joshumax, yes
<Rastart> but still not possible to resize tabs
<lafrancis> no such file or directory
<joshumax> lafrancis: I didn't even know you were having nautilus trouble
<joshumax> oh
<joshumax> I think somewhere along the line you started doing stuff I was telling to Rastart
<joshumax> Rastart: any warnings pop up in the terminal
<lafrancis> joshumax, me neither till you said try that command
<joshumax> lafrancis: What came up as a result?
<lafrancis> Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/home/lafrancis/self-check': No such file or directory
<Rastart> with nautilus command it doesn't say nothing.it opens the home folder. with nautilus -c command it says:
<Rastart> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fengshaun> well, this is annoying, the mouse doesn't move now!
<PushNPull> give it some cheese
<Rastart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10317877/
<Rastart> THIS.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | PushNPull,
<ubottu> PushNPull,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Dayofswords> joshumax: thanks for the help, I managed to enable compression on a btrfs disk
<lafrancis> PushNPull, here some guda
<joshumax> Dayofswords: sure thing
<PushNPull> thx
<OerHeks> Rastart, that looks oke.
<lafrancis> I just installed last night why cant i use updater
<joshumax> Rastart: well the self-tesk came up okay, and I wouldn't worry about that lafrancis
<Hulio> PushNPull, i prefer up and down ...more feeling
<OerHeks> lafrancis, what error do you get? use paste.ubuntu.com for the output please
<PushNPull> i just got this nick cause im studying HACK language
<lafrancis> joshumax, my pc isnt running all that great with a fresh install so i am worried.. ran better with previous zorin os
<joshumax> lafrancis: well, now's never a better time to read up on apt and unattended-upgrades *awkward smile*
<joshumax> Have you tried elementary OS?
<Rastart> so if it is all ok why i have this issue and other people don't? :(
<PushNPull> you push them FB and pull all privetedetails
<Rastart> well not that i want other people to have that issue too..but i would like to not have that issue.
<joshumax> Rastart: I've had many a rare bug in my day...it's not fun
<Rastart> :(
<Hulio> PushNPull, I said i prefer UP and Down.....i love being up and down
 * PushNPull handles Rastart a tissue
<OerHeks> PushNPull, please move to ##ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat, this is ubuntu support only
<Hulio> PushNPull, that is the only way to get it deep inside
<joshumax> There's a lot of things you can do, but frankly it's rather time-consuming
<lafrancis> so there is no way to fix my updater ?
<joshumax> why not just use nemo or PCManFM
<OerHeks> lafrancis, what error do you get? use paste.ubuntu.com for the output please
<joshumax> lafrancis: No, but there's just a lot of points of failure
<lafrancis> how do if i know all my drivers are correct
<Hulio> cya
<joshumax> OerHeks: It's not exactly an error
<lafrancis> OerHeks, i dont get a error i just get a car and no window on my updater
<lafrancis> bar not car
<joshumax> what does running update-manager from the console show?
<OerHeks> lafrancis, try to run updates from terminal, might solve things: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joshumax> OerHeks: lafrancis wants update-manager
<lafrancis> OerHeks, thanks its d/ling now
<joshumax> although it *could* be a faulty upgrade that did it
<PushNPull> #ubuntu-social
<OerHeks> joshumax, yes i know
<lafrancis> I installed without internet updates because it kept failing i think it was my video card i removed and seemed to install
<Rastart> hey ubuntu people. what's your opinion about nemo file manager? anyone tryied it? do you know other file managers you can suggest me to try? :P
<jamesd_> file manager i thought what bash/find/du/df was for.
<Rastart> dodge approach attempt.
<joshumax> don't forget midnight commander and ls!
<jamesd_> joshumax: yes that is my fall back... when i am dealing with files with spaces and funky charaters
<lafrancis> OerHeks, and joshumax  thanks atleast im up to date now
<lafrancis> Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/home/lafrancis/self-check': No such file or director what does this mean
<joshumax> where did you see it?
<lafrancis> joshumax, just popped on scren
<joshumax> never seen that one before...
<Rastart> joshumax what is the midnight commander about?
<joshumax> lafrancis: if it annoys you too much just `touch ~/self-check` and back away slowly
<joshumax> Rastart: best file manager on earth
<lafrancis> joshumax, whats that looks scary
<Rastart> DAMN IT SOLVED BY ITSELF.
<Rastart> it's incredible.
<Rastart> my lucky day.
<Rastart> i had that issue for months.
<Rastart> and it solved by itself.
<joshumax> Okay then
<Rastart> UBUNTU = MAGIC.
<joshumax> ehm...congrats
<lafrancis> magic ? i get nothing but problems :(
<Rastart> problems are cool when you about to solve them.
<Rastart> lol
<Rastart> and when you have friends.
<Loshki> I like problems best just after I solve them, in general..
<lafrancis> Rastart, better when they dont happen
<Rastart> that help you solve your problems
<Rastart> like the ubuntu community i really appreciate you guys.
<joshumax> here's to hoping it never happens again
<lafrancis> when i think about you i touch my self lol
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | lafrancis
<ubottu> lafrancis: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<faraim> how do i make traceroute display hostnames instead of just IP addresses
<joshumax> lafrancis: I don't know how but you just ruined coreutils for me
<Rastart> lafrancis i like when they happen too so i can learn new things but when they happen in the wrong moment it is really terrible.
<lafrancis> joshumax, sorry was just a song. fit in the criteria
<nobody___> touch /home/bob.txt
<nobody___> nope, ubottu is smarter than that.
<OerHeks> great, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS released with Kernel 3.16
<joshumax> for x in `ls /boot/vmlinu*`; do rm $x; touch $x; done
<llamapalooza> Hello?
<lafrancis> hi
<joshumax> greetings earthling
<llamapalooza> :)
<Rastart> hello llamapalooza :D
<lafrancis> welcome to smell
<KramerZ> Hi.
<llamapalooza> Haha
<Rastart> hello KramerZ
<KramerZ> How can I securely erase a partition using an ubuntu live CD?
<arshavin> I am using latest nvidia driver on ubuntu 14.10,the binary which I installed manually,however,alsmost all windows including browser appear choppy at times
<Rastart> oh and that suddenly became off-topic chat, but still cool.
<Rastart> lol
<joshumax> what is this script I made I dont even... for x in `ls /boot/vmlinu*`; do echo $x lol wat; done
<SchrodingersScat> joshumax: you shouldn't use ls to fill a list
<lafrancis> KramerZ, a hammer
<joshumax> Darn right I shouldn't
<lafrancis> j/k
<nobody___> KramerZ: man shred
<KramerZ> I have a drive with 2 partitions, a 300GB partition and 20GB one which is a recovery partition.
<joshumax> I'm just terribly bored waiting
<arshavin> How can I fix the choppiness,things worked better on arch
<OerHeks> KramerZ, with Gparted, available on the live session
<KramerZ> haha, it's just a computer I've sold.
<lafrancis> arshavin, what card you running ?
<arshavin> nvidia 310m
<arshavin> lafrancis: I am using nvidia driver 340.2
<SchrodingersScat> joshumax: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<Rastart> R.Stallman hates invidia. i think that man is right.
<lafrancis> arshavin, ive been having dame problem i had to use different driver
<OerHeks> Rastart, stop the funny comments please
<KramerZ> So how do I use Gparted to securely erase?
<joshumax> SchrodingersScat: You do realize that script was *supposed* to be utter garbage, right?
<cfhowlett> KramerZ, select partition.  erase.  done
<lafrancis> How do i erase my wife ?
<SchrodingersScat> joshumax: I see what you're doing, but you still shouldn't use ls.
<arshavin> lafrancis: yeah,I was thinking abt the same thing,maybe one from their repo
<arshavin> lafrancis: lol
<joshumax> I know, it's literally the first thing yelled at people
<lafrancis> arshavin, i had to use one of the non priorty drivers or whtever they call them
<jimmio> If I uninstall preinstalled apps.. it also removes lubuntu-desktop. Is this safe?
<joshumax> But there's always *someone* who actually takes it seriously
<Rastart> ok thank you guys for the help. you're really cool. well........time for me to go..see you around.
<arshavin> lafrancis: nouveau
<OerHeks> jimmio, some apps are part of the desktop, so if you encounter this, do not uninstall.
<Bashing-om> arshavin: 310m - 'm' as in optimus, where Intel is the integrated graphics driver ? -> lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit .
<lafrancis> arshavin, i had to go through each driver offered by ubuntu untill it worked
<jimmio> I'm uninstalling abiword after installing Libreoffice.. I'm just worried about it removing the lubuntu-desktop metapackage
<arshavin> lafrancis: I have used ubuntu before,but I was on antergos for a long time,now have switched back,cos I can't keep up with updates,but nvidia worked well last time I used ubuntu
<lafrancis> arshavin, i really never got my card perfect :(
<lafrancis> arshavin, i just to work ok never fit my tv correct either
<arshavin> lafrancis: on the contrary,it has always worked so well for me,particularly on arch based diatros
<joshumax> Well since my original question never actually got answered and it's _that_ time of night...I'm heading off
<joshumax> bye
<KramerZ> Can I use the command dd if=/dev/zero
<lafrancis> arshavin, my card was older 128 bit
<KramerZ> on just one partition
<OerHeks> KramerZ, why the hard way, gparted does that for you
<arshavin> lafrancis:oh,infact mine is gt 410m not 310
<x3n0n> I am new to IRC, how should I use this? Any tutorial links?
<OerHeks> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lafrancis> ubuntu killing me nothing works ahhh
<Rastart> x3n0n it depends on what IRC client you use.
<faraim> how do i make traceroute display hostnames instead of just IP addresses
<Rastart> there are many.
<cfhowlett> x3n0n, tutorial:  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<x3n0n> Rastart I am using XChat
<lafrancis> badgers we dont need no stinking badgers
<OerHeks> faraim,traceroute only shows ip's AFAIK. no option for that
<cfhowlett> x3n0n, xchat is no longer developed.  replaced by hexchat.  you might wish to install that.
<Rastart> ok..here is your link: http://xchat.org/docs/
<x3n0n> cfhowlett thanks, will do that
<lafrancis> and peer to peer easier then filezilla ?
<lafrancis> like frostwire
<daddylongStroke> How do i install frostwire
<rhapsody> Hello Community, is anyone interested in helping me with a question?
<Elimin8er> hmm.
<Rastart> daddylongStroke: not in official repository, download at your own risk..btw this is official site download link:http://www.frostwire.com/download/
<Rastart> ask, do not ask to ask.
<Elimin8er> I guess its a little late on my question..\
<Rastart> i suggest you transmission btw as a torrent client
<Rastart> works really good.
<rhapsody> fair enough, just wanted to know who to direct it to.  I am booted to a Ubuntu 14.04 install now which is my main machine.  I am trying to install a complete install to an external usb hard drive.  Is there some way I can do this without booting to a liveusb/livecd?
<rhapsody> can I somehow access an installer in my current instance and just run through the install that way?
<KramerZ> OerHeks: does Gparted do secure erase though?
<cfhowlett> rhapsody, why not use the normal method?
<rhapsody> cfhowlett, my machine bios is tempermental when booting from liveusbs for some reason and I do not have any blank media to burn a new image
<cfhowlett> !install | rhapsody, makes sense.  see the install alternatives.
<ubottu> rhapsody, makes sense.  see the install alternatives.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rhapsody> cfhowlett, each time I attempt to boot to the media, it hangs or states it cannot boot.  I am sick of playing with MBR/GPT settings and UEFI is giving me a headache
<Rastart> hope you'll get your answer rhapsody, btw i really have to go see you ubuntu people.
<rhapsody> ubottu, cfhowlett, Thank you I will start there.  You should check us out
<ubottu> rhapsody: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhapsody> ubottu, Understood!
<cfhowlett> rhapsody,  happy2help!
<nuke1989> hi, i have compiled something on a server and works good. When i tried to run the binary at another server i am getting error while loading shared libraries: libjansson.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nuke1989> any ideas?
<EriC^^> !find libjansson.so
<ubottu> File libjansson.so found in libjansson-dev, libjansson4
<EriC^^> nuke1989: you need to install one of those packages probably
<EriC^^> nuke1989: install libjansson4
<nuke1989> EriC^^, the thing is i cant do that. So is it possible to compile it somehow so that it doesnt need it?
<EriC^^> i have no idea
<EriC^^> you could install the library somewhere else and point your program to its location
<EriC^^> !info libjansson4
<ubottu> libjansson4 (source: jansson): C library for encoding, decoding and manipulating JSON data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (utopic), package size 25 kB, installed size 95 kB
<nuke1989> hmmm
<marky_> hi there !. I would like to ask some help
<skunix> hey, I plugged these headsets in to my front panel audio jack. Sound works but for some reason the microphone doesn't show up in my sound settings. The strange thing is when I launch audacity it is able to record from my mic.
<skunix> so why can't my sound settings see it?
<jkbbwr> Okay now im just angry
<jkbbwr> Ubuntu has managed to blow my entire boot sector away in a weird way
<jkbbwr> My machine doesn't recognise any bootable medium, but when I liveboot ubuntu form a usb i can mount the disk
<jkbbwr> I ran boot-repair and that said it fixed something
<jkbbwr> but still nothing to boot
<jkbbwr> Is anyone here?
<NegativeFlare> jkbbwr: Yes
<NegativeFlare> jkbbwr: Have you tried reinstalling Grub?
<jkbbwr> NegativeFlare: I tried but its never working, Im gonna flash the drive and install something else
<jkbbwr> ubuntu has angered me lately
<jkbbwr> Maybe arch will work this time
 * Do-It Hola a todos!
<NegativeFlare> jkbbwr: Good luck, arch is terribly hard to install imo
<jkbbwr> NegativeFlare: One of these days im gonna sit down and work through LFS
<cjenkin2> jkbbwr, If you want to try a user-friendly Arch, you could try Manjaro
<jkbbwr> cjenkin2: I just want a bare damn linux install hah
<ki7mt> jkbbwr, LFS if a good learning tool.
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: is it a uefi machine?
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: I don't even know these days
<jkbbwr> probably?
<EriC^^> are you in the live usb right now
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: is it a hp or toshiba laptop?
<jkbbwr> custom made laptop
<EriC^^> ok
<jkbbwr> I *think* it has
<EriC^^> ok check the bios for uefi
<EriC^^> or boot a live usb
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: Im installing arch
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> you kind of need to know if you have uefi
<EriC^^> cause you'll be manualy creating the partitions with arch
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: ^
<kenperkins> what would "*/5 *   * * *" mean in crontab
<kenperkins> specifically the /5
<Ben64> every 5
<kenperkins> so that's every 5m?
<rww> yes\
<kenperkins> ty
<ki7mt> kenperkins, there's lots of on-line cron calculators for basic setups, example: http://www.csgnetwork.com/crongen.html
<kenperkins> thanks, i touch cron so rarely it always gets purged out of short term memory
<kenperkins> and never gets committed to long term :D
<ki7mt> Here's another one, a bit nicer: http://www.crontab-generator.org/
<rww> I try to stick with @hourly, @daily, etc.
<rww> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron does a pretty good job for more complicated stuff.
<ki7mt> I can't ever remember the things either, I always have to go read first.
<kenperkins> thanks for not making me feel stupid ki7mt
<kenperkins> :)
<Dragony> alriht this is my issue
<Dragony> i need to use user cj to use ftp
<Dragony> i cant use cj to use ftp becuse he does not have privlages
<Dragony> how do i give user cj to allow him to use ssh
<ki7mt> Dragony, a simple way, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add cj
<Dragony> how do i do that cant find the line to edit
<ki7mt> in sshd_config: AllowUsers cj
<ki7mt> then sudo service ssh reload
<Dragony> this is CentOS :3
<ki7mt> This Ubuntu :-) .. but nevertheless, should be similar
<Dragony> this is confusing
<johnzorn> Anyone know of some kind of virus/spamware that affects only the browsers by creating an invisible overlay ontop of the page. It contains javascript so when you click anywhere on the page it opens an ad in a new tab?
<ki7mt> Dragony, a second, and probably more secure is, add the users rsa/dsa key to the servers auth keys
<Ben64> Dragony: #centos
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: fuck uefi
<jkbbwr> nothings damn booting
<EriC^^> press esc and see if you can get a boot options menu
<jkbbwr> Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert bootable meida
<canutet> hola
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: :(
<canutet> barato
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: check the bios, make sure secure boot is turned off
<jkbbwr> its off
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: I wish I could wipe the entire disk blank and start fresh
<jkbbwr> this is annoying me
<EriC^^> see if you can get that boot menu options
<jkbbwr> The only bootable option is ipv4 and ipv6
<EriC^^> uefi isn't hard or anything, you could convert to bios if you wnat
<jkbbwr> idk what I want
<jkbbwr> im just frustrated with linux
<EriC^^> did you create an efi partition? are you using a gpt partition table?
<jkbbwr> I think its a gpt partition table
<jkbbwr> but idk
<jkbbwr> Let me install the gparted disk I have
<jkbbwr> wipe the drive and start again
<EriC^^> ok
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: when I get into gparted I might need to ask your advice for getting this bastard setup
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> you can just use the live usb
<EriC^^> it has gparted in it
<jkbbwr> I only have one usb stick I have a gparted live usb
<EriC^^> make an ubuntu live usb
<EriC^^> and boot it, you can check some stuff and get it installed
<jkbbwr> I don't I have gparted right infront of me right now
<jkbbwr> I have /dev/sda2 103gb ext4 and /dev/sda1 swap
<canutet> hola
<canutet> todomentira.es
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: ok, gpt partition table?
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: seems so, but I checked the flags and boot + esp were off
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: I tick those right?
<EriC^^> just delete the partitions
<jkbbwr> oh ok
<jkbbwr> The entire disk is just empty
<EriC^^> fwiw i think you didn't follow the guide in arch's wiki for uefi
<EriC^^> cause you need to create an efi partition for it to work
<jkbbwr> I dont understand partitions
<jkbbwr> I dont want to understand partitions
<jkbbwr> I just want it to work
<EriC^^> ok, boot an ubuntu live usb
<jkbbwr> Why do you keep telling me to do that?
<jkbbwr> I don't want to install ubuntu anymore
<EriC^^> ok
<jkbbwr> I just want a bootable thing to install arch into
<EriC^^> well anything else is off topic here
<jkbbwr> Oh come on
<EriC^^> arch is bootable..
<jkbbwr> I know arch is bootable
<jkbbwr> I cannot install arch to my hd and then boot it
<Flannel> jkbbwr: You don't need to prepare the disk or the computer at all, just boot the arch install media, and you'll be able to install it.
<jkbbwr> Flannel: Arch expects you to partition the disk yourself
<jkbbwr> I dont know how to do that
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: because you didn't create an efi partition
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: arch wiki
<jkbbwr> HOW
<EriC^^> sudo cgdisk
<EriC^^> ( without the sudo )
<canutet> oexport.com
<jkbbwr> Do I put partitions on the disk before or after cgdisk
<EriC^^> cgdisk has a nice ncurses menu
<EriC^^> cgdisk /dev/sda
<Flannel> jkbbwr: I'm sure the Arch installation media gives you the capability to format/partition during the install.  We, however, have no idea what instruments it gives you.  However, there are some tutorials here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning  You'll want the "single root partition", that'll work just fine for you.
<RustyShackleford> is there a ppa for adobe reader?
<EriC^^> get your hd first with lsblk
<RustyShackleford> i cannot stand any of the default pdf readers
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: Could not load any partitions from sda aborting!
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: cgdisk /dev/sda said that?
<jkbbwr> yes
<EriC^^> type gdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> or gdisk -l /dev/sda
<jkbbwr> Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT;
<EriC^^> try to create a new fresh partition table
<kurt_773> sup nerds
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: gdisk /dev/sda , then press o, then w
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: Thats done
<EriC^^> ok, try cgdisk /dev/sda again
<jkbbwr> ok
<jkbbwr> cgdisk is up
<jkbbwr> 111.8gb worth of free space
<EriC^^> ok, create a 300mb efi partition with ef00 as the hex code
<jkbbwr> .
<EriC^^> fat32
<jkbbwr> what number for first sector
<jkbbwr> 34?
<EriC^^> just press enter
<jkbbwr> and name it?
<EriC^^> EFI partition or something
<jkbbwr> 300 mb efi system efi
<EriC^^>  ok
<jkbbwr> write option?
<EriC^^> not yet
<jkbbwr> okay
<EriC^^> make the swap partition
<jkbbwr> whats the right size for swap
<jkbbwr> 8g?
<EriC^^> you can go without it if you want
<EriC^^> usually it's as big as your ram cause it's needed for hibernation
<jkbbwr> so 8g.
<kurt_773> is ubuntu a botnet
<EriC^^> if you dont want hibernation or have special needs for it you can go without it
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: ok
<jkbbwr> what hex code do I use for swap
<EriC^^> press L to get a list of the codes
<jkbbwr> 8200
<jkbbwr> Right!
<jkbbwr> Now have swap
<EriC^^> ok, now create an linux partition with the rest of the space
<jkbbwr> 103.5 Gb Linux filesystem
<EriC^^> ok, hexcode should be 8300
<jkbbwr> yes
<EriC^^> efi partition is 300 right? you used 300M for the size?
<jkbbwr> 300,0MB
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> now write it
<jkbbwr> Sucess
<EriC^^> should mention the kernel isn't aware of the changes yet or something
<jkbbwr> cgdisk said nothing
<EriC^^> ok nevermind then
<morne> the kernel is crucial
<EriC^^> ok you should be ok, follow the guide on the wiki and you should be set
<morne> its important that you update the ram
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: Let me reboot into arch installer and Ill see
<kurt_773> is linux hard to install
<kurt_773> SOrry
<kurt_773> I mean arch
<EriC^^> kurt_773: no
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: we need to format them
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: hold on not booted in yet
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: ok when you're booted in try ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<jkbbwr> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root - Feb 6 02:59 /sys/firmware/efi/
<jkbbwr> (im at an arch shell)
<EriC^^> ok good, you're booted in uefi
<jkbbwr> (on the usb that has arch)
<EriC^^> type lsblk and get the partition names
<EriC^^> for the linux partition and the efi
<jkbbwr> sdb1 is the efi, sdb2 is swap and sdb3 is linux
<EriC^^> ok, type mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<jkbbwr> fatted
<EriC^^> then mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb3
<jkbbwr> discarding a ton of blocks
<jkbbwr> done
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> you should follow the guide now and set the keyboard layout and whatnot
<MichaelHabib> hi, im having problem with persistent Ubuntu Live USB . I have Grub2 installed on the USB and I CAN boot to the Ubuntu and Kubuntu ISO's but non of them can detect the casper-rw file in the root of the USB (Will attach more info in a sec)
<jkbbwr> do I do the make swap steps
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: not now
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: you can type mkswap /dev/sdb2
<EriC^^> and later add it to your fstab
<jkbbwr> uk is missing from the list
<MichaelHabib> http://pastebin.com/bMz834a2
<willem> Hey, resizing chrome is really choppy for me. I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 Unity. I have an nvidia video card with hardware acceleration enabled. Does anybody have the same problems?
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: now I do the gummiboot stuff
<jkbbwr> Right?
<Apachez> willem: check additional drivers if you have an update available or such?
<MichaelHabib> Hi again, Stuck with Live USB unable to find persistent file, I have re-rechecked the rile locaion and all settings based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence  (Using a loopback file + ISO)
<MichaelHabib> NOte that the ISO does boot but never detects the casper-rw file
<kurt_773> I know you guys aren't a tech support but you could you answer a question for me? I have an SD in my laptop and I don't know how to make linux install files to it instead of my ssd
<kurt_773> It is a chromebook so the ssd is only 16gb
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: i dont think gummiboot is needed
<MichaelHabib> kurt_773: I use Kubuntu and with 15GB I ran out of disk space ! I have added few programs and updates
<jkbbwr> grub?
<MichaelHabib> kurt_773: but maybe Grub2 + LiveBoot will do the trick ?
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: install the grub-efi-amd64-signed package ( or whatever it's called in arch's repo ) and use the efi boot manager your laptop has
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: that's one of the last steps after you install everything
<kurt_773> I'm not yet out of disk space I just want to make it so when I download programs from terminal they go the sd rather than the laptops internal ssd
<MichaelHabib> Hi EriC^^  you seem to know alot about linux, if you have exp with LiveUSB boot + Persistent (casper-rw) file  , I have few questions for you (check above or we can have a quick 1-1 chat please )
<MichaelHabib> TY :)
<jkbbwr> OOOH
<jkbbwr> alloc magic is broken at 0xb4b16dc0
<kurt_773> Does anyone know about how to do that? I'm sorry I'm new to linux and to IRC
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: ^
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: no such partition :/
<MichaelHabib> kurt_773:  the best option is  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving   move home / user directories to the SD ?
<EriC^^> MichaelHabib: sorry, don't know much about live usb's with persistence
<vahid-yousefian> hi everyone
<kurt_773> Alright I will look into it
<kurt_773> Thank you much
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: So close yet so far :(
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: where do you get that error?
<jkbbwr> Gets to grub, hit boot to arch
<jkbbwr> Error no such device <guid>
<jkbbwr> Then error no such partition
<EriC^^> boot the arch install again, mount /dev/sda3 /mnt , then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<deepu143> how to fix xclock display in usermode i tried a lot to fix but not able to open the clock in usermode (No protocol specified Error: Can't open display: :0)
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: did you genfstab and make the initrd and whatnot?
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: I think I fucked up the initrd
<EriC^^> mount those partitions
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: Just getting there
<EriC^^> then type for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /run /proc; do mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: /mnt/boot/efi doesn't exist
<jkbbwr> Should I mkdir the /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> type ls /mnt is the filesystem there?
<jkbbwr> the filesys is there
<jkbbwr> cd boot and I have initramfs-linux.img
<EriC^^> ok type mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<willem> Apachez: Everything is fully up to date, I'm not experiencing the choppy resizing with Firefox either, only with Chrome.
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: all mounted
<EriC^^> ok, type chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<jkbbwr> in
<EriC^^> you mount binded /dev ..etc. right?
<jkbbwr> mount binded /dev?
<EriC^^> the for i .... done command
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: before or after chroot
<EriC^^> before
<EriC^^> you can type exit and mount them
<jkbbwr> Cant chroot now
<jkbbwr> proc is already mounted error failed to setup api filesystem in chroot /mnt
<JinBaba> Hi why cant I find hda in my /dev
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: type umount /mnt/proc
<k1l_> JinBaba: its called sda since some time
<EriC^^> JinBaba: check /var/log/kern.log or remove the hd and plug it back in and check dmesg
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: i cant umount /mnt/dev as its busy but i cant chroot because its arleady mounted
<jkbbwr> catch 22
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: try to umount /mnt/sys
<JinBaba> @k1l_ even sda directory isn't there
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: unmounted its only /mnt/dev left mounted but i cant chroot with it mounted
<EriC^^> jkbbwr: did you type mount -B or just mount?
<JinBaba> my hdd is working fine, I just want to see it
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: mount -B
<k1l_> JinBaba: show a "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin
<Flannel> jkbbwr, EriC^^: Can you guys take this to #archlinux?  I think at this point it's well within the "how do I install arch" realm, and there may be other people who can help.
<jkbbwr> EriC^^: If you dont mind, join #helpjkbbwr
<RustyShackleford> why is ubuntu mono so tiny?
<RustyShackleford> maybe i'm just blind, but I use size 13
<olspookishmagus> hello, does ubuntu come with anything (GUI preferably) to parse smartctl output?
<olspookishmagus> RustyShackleford: full hinting on?
<olspookishmagus> well I thought I couldn't get: gsmartcontrol to appear after doing a: # apt-cache search --names-only smart
<JinBaba> @k1l_ https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8822499
<Thunderguy> I can't get Ubuntu to recognize my hard drive... it hung on installing a partition table, but now won't read anything from it, anyone have experience with disk drives?
<EriC^^> Flannel: ok
<olspookishmagus> well I guess I should check whether the universe repository
<olspookishmagus> is enabled
<JinBaba> @k1l_ output says its in /dev but I don't see it there
<k1l_> JinBaba: encrypted lvm?
<k1l_> JinBaba: i am not familiar with that
<JinBaba> Yes you are right, I had encrypted my hdd during installation
<JinBaba> @k1l_
<JinBaba> Since I'm logged in, isn't my hdd supposed to be decrypted right now, @k1l_ ?
<keevitaja> hi, can i connect to windows machine using remote desktop? and does windows support multiple sessions? like when one person is using already this computer i connect to it and have my own screen
<Thunderguy> Is this bad? "fdisk: unable to read /dev/sda: Input/output error"
<Ben64> Thunderguy: its not good
<JinBaba> lol
<Thunderguy> It's a brand new disk... it read it one time, then on a reboot, it won't read
<jamesd_> unless you have ide disks
<Thunderguy> It's actually the top end western digital 'Purple' =/ I knew I should have got 'Green'
<geirha> Could be a faulty cable
<jamesd_> eewww green..
<Thunderguy> I got hdparm working though, its the only utility that reads it... I just am not hdparm savvy
<Thunderguy> I'm theorizing that I tripped a security feature in Western Digital's new models.... I just don't know of any tho
<Thunderguy> Hey, Do SATA drives need jumpers?
<Beankylla> Thunderguy: no
<Thunderguy> k
<Thunderguy> It reads my second sata, but that was working before tho =/
<Thunderguy> Ill try switching the wires.....
<geirha> A sata drive may need a jumper if you have an old motherboard
<geirha> I had to do that once, put a jumper on a SATA drive to slow it down to a speed the motherboard could handle
<Thunderguy> Welp, the cable is fine, it has power... yikes
<Thunderguy> geirha: were the symptoms that the drive wouldnt work at all without the speed being slow? i/o error?
<Beankylla> Thunderguy: I would rather check cable connections
<Beankylla> I had I/O errors and ended up reinstalling
<geirha> Thunderguy: I don't remember exactly. I had an external hdd closure for it at first, which connected to the machine with usb, and it worked just fine, but when I connected it via sata, it stopped working.
<Beankylla> when I should just have plugged the cable properly
<rukai> When I use i3 nm-applet does not display the list of avaiable networks. Any ideas, or paths to travel down?
<geirha> The motherboard only supported SATA I, while the drive was SATA II iirc
<Thunderguy> Beankylla: I did, I switched the cable to the other hard disk, and now booted the OS on that disk =/, while the latter cable is still showing io error
<Thunderguy> I'm downloading the Data sheet on my mobo now
<Thunderguy> Hmm WD has a DOS utility that is their 'cure all' for hard disk problems....
<strehi_> git 1.5.6.5.5 => server clients= >1.9.1
<strehi_> can I expect problems?
<strehi_> sorry guys... wrong channel
<suman> I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTE, I need to know if I can install My SQL and Apache Tomcat
<Beankylla> suman: yes you can
<OpenTokix> suman: yes
<onla> Is it possible to get power consumption information with desktop PC like you can see here from the screenshot of laptop? This app shows for me only the "Processor" tab: http://i.stack.imgur.com/SdptF.png
<suman> Yes you can get it
<suman> onla
<onla> with some other app? Or maybe I don't have the sensors?
<hateball> a typical desktop PC doesnt have any sensors for that. some servers do
<White_Cat> hello
<White_Cat> EriC^^ you here?
<onla> I just installed powertop and its tunables tab all of devices have "bad" setting. If I toggled them to good, I wonder if everything would still work normally.
<demahum> I am creating new partition table for Ubuntu. I want to have three partitions. One for Ubuntu, one for another OS and one for swap. Which file system should I use for Ubuntu partition and which mount point?
<Beankylla> ext4 for ubuntu
<demahum> Beankylla: Mount point?
<Beankylla> what do you mean mount point?
<Beankylla> swap has no mount point
<Beankylla> and then the other OS
<Beankylla> depends if you want to access it from ubuntu
<Beankylla> if yes put it somewhere convenient to you
<demahum> Beankylla: I am creating a partition for Ubuntu. I have to choose file system (I assumed ext4) and mount point.
<demahum> Beankylla: I have options like...
<Beankylla> the thing is you probably won't want to access the root of the partition
<Beankylla> so mount point
<demahum> Beankylla: /  or /boot or /home or...
<Beankylla> leave it to default.../
<demahum> Beankylla: Nothing was selected. :D
<Beankylla> and /boot and /home is if you want to have a different partition for boot or home
<demahum> Beankylla: I just want regular installation... Nothing else...
<hateball> Having a separate /home is rather useful
<demahum> hateball: So which to choose? :D
<hateball> But it is not needed of course
<Beankylla> so / is what you want
<demahum> Beankylla: Good.
<Beankylla> hateball = demahum?
<demahum> Beankylla: What file system for swap?
<Beankylla> swap
<Beankylla> lol
<demahum> Beankylla: hateball != demahum
<demahum> Beankylla: oh... Sorry for silly question. I am laughing to myself right now. :)
<hateball> I don't see how there could be any confusion
<demahum> Me too. :D
<Beankylla> demahum: there are some pretty nice tutorials of how to install ubuntu / dual boot online
<Beankylla> hateball: my bad
<hateball> :)
<demahum> Beankylla: Will swap be logical or primary?
<Beankylla> swap will be whatever it wants to be
<Beankylla> read the difference online to see what you would rather
<Beankylla> in the end if you're not touching the partitions after install, no difference
<demahum> Beankylla: Thanks. :)
<demahum> Beankylla: I will put primary. :D
<marky__> hi people ! can someone help me please?
<SCHAAP137> marky__: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<marky__> thank you, ill go through that, one minute
<Beankylla> lol
<marky__> I'd like to ask about how to dual boot
<marky__> after installing windows, and my dual boot menu being removed
<hateball> !fixgrub | marky__
<ubottu> marky__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<marky__> thank you so much ubottu, i'll go through that now
<marky__> ubottu - i've read that, it requires me to download a large file in order to fix it, is there a simpler way?
<ubottu> marky__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marky__> can anyone chat with me regarding linux ?
<marky__> which to choose..
<lotuspsychje> marky__: what are you looking for exactly?
<marky__> i was looking at how to fix my dual boot that disappeared after installing windows... (linux mint 17), now im wondering if i could discuss regarding how to fix and about alternative linux distros
<lotuspsychje> marky__: mint isnt supported here mate
<lotuspsychje> marky__: i can only suggest you install ubuntu and make your life more easy
<tomodachi> marky__: you could try the super grub2 disk
<tomodachi> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<tomodachi> to "restore"
<marky__> :) ok, ty, have you tried others that are for simple use of watching movies, browsing , only. that's colourful and has features? fedora or elemtary?
<tomodachi> your boot loader windows options
<NEI4U2K> hi, i want to know if i can change cairo dock's reveal sensitivity.
<marky__> i'lll check that tomoachi, ty
<tomodachi> marky__: you are asking in #ubuntu what distribution to use, the answer is ubuntu
<marky__> xD sorry. what about lubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> marky__: maybe the ##linux guides can discuss this for you
<tomodachi> simple to use and colorful i would say ubuntu or fedora
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | marky__
<ubottu> marky__: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<marky__> ty tomodachi
<marky__> is elementary a branch of ubuntu?
<marky__> ty so much. i'll go do that.
<marky__> you guys are great in making the transition from windows > linux
<lotuspsychje> marky__: ubuntu is the most popular one, and has alot of drivers support
<tomodachi> lotuspsychje: marky__ actually what "drivers" are supported is related to the kernel  not explicitly what flavour of distribution you use
<tomodachi> if fedora and ubuntu both have kernel 3.31 they almost definitely have the "same" driver support
<lg> he
<lotuspsychje> !nl | lg
<lg> joo
<ubottu> lg: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lg> 8oi
<lotuspsychje> 14.04.2 is out, with alot i fixes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.2
<DrGrov> Hello. How did I change the login manager to KDM in 14.04? Installed kubuntu-desktop but like to get KDM as the login manager.
<Guest8213> hi people! does anyone know how to disable a shortcut? i mean to set a shortcut to null value
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: i think you best nee to install kubuntu itself for that
<hateball> DrGrov: lightdm-kde-greeter should do it I think
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: I did have Xubuntu 14.04 as a base and now got kubuntu-desktop.
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<hateball> KDM is not really used any more
<DrGrov> hateball: Ok, that would explain my problems to find anything :)
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: I remember it being something like "gksudo dpkg-..." ?
<lotuspsychje> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kde-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.12-0ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 2366 kB, installed size 4694 kB
<hateball> DrGrov: sudo apt-get install lightdm-kde-greeter
<hateball> In 15.04 it'll be ssdm instead of lightdm, to make matters more fun :p
<DrGrov> hateball: Ok, that would fix it. Does it prompt to choose which I want to use?
<DrGrov> hateball: Or has the game completely changed from KDM, GDM and such?
<hateball> DrGrov: It should ask you which greeter you want to use default. With lightdm you can change that later anyhow
<hateball> DrGrov: it's just "themes"
<DrGrov> hateball: Ok, I will get the lightdm-kde-greeter and fix it from there.
<DrGrov> hateball: Apparently I have it installed already.
 * r0b0r wonders if anyone has one of those Samsung Roomba knockoffs. There's a summary of the GPL in the back so the thing runs *nix - anyone here played with one?
<DrGrov> hateball: But still not having a KDE greeter at login. Just the default XFCE one in Xubuntu.
<hateball> DrGrov: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Greeter
<DrGrov> hateball: Thank you. Will read in to that :)
<DrGrov> hateball: But it is not possible to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure on a package like it was in 13.10?
<hateball> DrGrov: It probably is, I just dont know. I only ever run Kubuntu so ;)
<DrGrov> hateball: Ok ;)
<DrGrov> hateball: Will wait around to see if anyone knows to help. I can not remember how I did change it in 13.10 anymore :)
<hateball> well, it's just a single config file to edit...
<napnap> Hi. I try to use EHCI driver for my usb3 port (I have trouble so I want to know it it's software or hardware). First I have disable USB3 in the BIOS => no effect XHCI is loaded. Then I've blacklisted the module xhci_hcd (own compiled kernel), effectively the module is not loaded but my usb3 port doesn't work anymore, ehci handle only my usb2 port...
<DrGrov> hateball: Well yes it is. But I am not too fond of config files, have had issues in the past :(/
<napnap> How can I use ehci on my usb3 port ?
<ksinkar> where can I find the ubuntu smartphone source code? I want to download the source compile it and run it on my mobile.
<lotuspsychje> ksinkar: you mean snappy?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | ksinkar this if for ubuntu touch
<ubottu> ksinkar this if for ubuntu touch: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<backbox> hi
<backbox> i need help
<lotuspsychje> backbox: ask your question mate
<Guest67793> buongiorno
<Guest8213> hi people, does anyone know how to setup a shortcut to "disabled"?
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest67793
<ubottu> Guest67793: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> Guest8213: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Guest8213> disabling a shortcut through keyboard settings / unity tweak tool
<Guest8213> but i don't know how to pass null value
<backbox> we need  do ddos to www.americannaziparty.com ok?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<backbox> we need  do ddos to www.americannaziparty.com ok?
<backbox> we need  do ddos to www.americannaziparty.com ok?
<popey> backbox: stop
<amitprakash> Hi, uwsgi is not working on one of my ubuntu boxes despite identical install/config.. what gives?
<amitprakash> config @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321906/ working machine @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321909/ non-working machine @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321916/
<cluelessperson> Someone is actively trying to bruteforce my server on port 22 at home
<cluelessperson> Any suggestions?
<popey> cluelessperson: have a safe password or keys only and ignore it
<popey> cluelessperson: also, move ssh to another port, like 2222
<cluelessperson> popey, sigh.  I dislike using alternate ports, more work for me to connect.
<gvijai> cluelessperson, also install fail2ban .
<amitprakash> nm, resolved!
<tonyyarusso> cluelessperson: Maybe use fail2ban to block bruteforcing.
<ikonia> cluelessperson: fireall their ip
<popey> cluelessperson: i said "also"
<ikonia> just block it
<jpds> cluelessperson: Key-based logins only.
<cluelessperson> tonyyarusso, popey   Sounds good to me.  Thanks.
<popey> cluelessperson: use ssh keys only is the right answer
<utack> Hi. after the release of ubuntu 14.04.2 is the kernel 3.13 originally shipped with 14.04 still supported or do i need to install kernel 3.16?
<cluelessperson> jpds, I need to setup keys, yes.
<jpds> cluelessperson: And limit new connection rate with iptables.
<cluelessperson> My passwords are non dictionary phrases with symbols.
<jpds> cluelessperson: Or if you use ufw: sudo ufw limit 22/tcp
<cluelessperson> I'm a total noob with ubuntu server
<popey> cluelessperson: probably not wise publicly exposing it then :)
<cluelessperson> I mainly just set it up, keep access to myself and use it as an application server and testing for production
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jpds> utack: Dot-releases always have newer kernels, you can still get the 14.04 image for the older kernel.
<cluelessperson> Also, I was attempting to follow these instructions.
<Juan_Maria_Ferna> ey
<cluelessperson> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-shell-restricting-access.html
<utack> jpds sure, but will there still be security updates for the old kernel now after the dot release?
<gvijai> cluelessperson, better move port to 2222 and put iptables with fail2ban chain .
<jpds> utack: Yes.
<utack> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: install what tonyyarusso suggested fail2ban
<cluelessperson> gvijai, I don't know how all those works. It's not just simple to me.
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, I will
<Guest8213> ok lol i've found the solution, was moved to backspace and written right down ^^
<cluelessperson> right now
<lotuspsychje> !security | cluelessperson also interesting
<ubottu> cluelessperson also interesting: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<jpds> cluelessperson: Even better option would be to not allow SSH to the internet and setup a VPN solution.
<jpds> cluelessperson: And only allow SSH access via the VPN.
<Guest8213> don't worry about brute force attacks, are automatics tools trying dictionary
<ikonia> you don't know that
<Guest8213> if you have a dumb password you should worry about that
<cluelessperson> jpds, I don't like the idea of allowing third party servers into the loop
<jpds> cluelessperson: You can set up a VPN server... on the same box?
<jpds> cluelessperson: Nothing to do with third-parties.
<cluelessperson> Alright, here's where I'm at.
<cluelessperson> This is my home server, it runs within a VM specifically for web serving, yes, I use ubuntu-server at work, protected by VM for development and production run testing of various web applications and what not.
<cluelessperson> but apart from that, getting it running, I'm a total noob
<cluelessperson> Can you help me figure out where to start?
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: whats your end goal with all this?
<cluelessperson> I mean I do programming, but I don't understand how ubuntu operates.
<ikonia> cluelessperson: if this is "work" it iis not something you should be using as a learning experience
<cluelessperson> ikonia, Why not?
<cluelessperson> this is at home at the moment
<ikonia> because production suggests you should know what you are doing - not learning
<cluelessperson> ikonia, For production I'm doing php/html/css/mysql application development, and various tools there.
<cluelessperson> ikonia, I'm just not much of a system's admin
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: the server wiki and #ubuntu-server chat is a great point to start
<cluelessperson> Anywhere, lotuspsychje My end goal is to understand how the hell ubuntu works.  You all are just like "do this with ufw"  "do this with that"
<cluelessperson> So I have to go spend 30 minutes reading freaking man pages for each freaking command I want to run?
<lotuspsychje> !server > cluelessperson read up mate
<ubottu> cluelessperson, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: the best way is experience problems yourself
<backbox> we need ddos www.americannaziparty.com ok?
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, It's just frustrating, there's nothing best about it
<lotuspsychje> tonyyarusso: he's back again :p
<tomodachi> cluelessperson: well if you really want to understand something it will require patience and your time to get there, we can only lead you in the right way or answer your very directed questions
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, Why waste time looking through arbitrary syntax for various commands when window's gui allows you to just enter obvious fields.
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, from that aspect, evey time I come back to ubuntu servers I just feel overwhelmingly frustrated.
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: on the ubuntu server, you cant always hit 'obvious buttons', there's some editing configs
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: it all depends what you wanna go doing with your server?
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: take it step by step
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, At the moment, just trying to limit a user to no shell, ssh tunnel/socks only
<cluelessperson> but it says access denied
<cluelessperson> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-shell-restricting-access.html   I attempted to follow these instructions
<cluelessperson> and it blocked my freaking main user account "zachary"
 * cluelessperson notes the bruteforce has stopped.
<cluelessperson> How did someone realize that was open so quickly?
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: hackers scan ssh at random ip ranges, your ip showed up
<owlbread> join #twitchplayspokemon
<owlbread> welp
<owlbread> nailed that
<RedPenguin> hey all
<lotuspsychje> RedPenguin: welcome
<RedPenguin> Anybody know a way to have MouseKeys randomly not turn off?
<RedPenguin> MouseKeys works great but then they randomly for no reason turn off and I have to go back turn off and on again
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, is there a resource for actually getting started and understanding the structure WELL for ubuntu?
<rukai> When I use i3 nm-applet does not display the list of avaiable networks. Any ideas, or paths to travel down?
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: here's the filesystem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<cluelessperson> wtf, I can't ssh into the server at all now
<lotuspsychje> !manual | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, Thanks fror your help so far, be right back.  breaking the tunnel
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, I don't understand having to read endless man pages.
<illizian> cluelessperson: where's the server?
<illizian> (Rackspace, AWS, etc?)
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: there's no point to paste your frustrations here mate, you need to start yourself at some point
<cluelessperson> illizian, It's running on a VM within Windows upstairs, on a rack on my closet.
<illizian> ah - physically access the damned thing and restore access then :P
<cluelessperson> illizian, I will if I have to.
<cluelessperson> illizian, My guess is attempting to login as "zac-tunnel" repeatedly may have blocked my ip with fail2ban newly installed. >.<
<cluelessperson> perfect example of my frustration
<cluelessperson> tomodachi,   I've been using ubuntu-server for years like this.  Time and patience isn't what's required.
<cluelessperson> Studying man pages is.
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: please use this support for real issues, your working on
<illizian> cluelessperson: get physical access and run:
<illizian> fail2ban-client set ssh-iptables unbanip YOUR.LAN.IP.HERE
<cluelessperson> In the production setting, I test everything wtihin a vm on a seperate machine.  Assuming everything checks out, I move it to a testing folder, then to production on the actual application server.
<cluelessperson> that way I can screw around testing with my VM, and never really hurt production.
<illizian> good idea :)
<cluelessperson> illizian, I still need to setup freaking cronjob mysql backups and ftp to the network storage
<cluelessperson> the HDD crashed last week.
<cluelessperson> illizian,   cluelessperson.com  isn't responding, nor internal network ip, wtf
<lotuspsychje> !ot | cluelessperson
<ikonia> cluelessperson: check the basics walk through it
<ubottu> cluelessperson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> cluelessperson: what ubuntu help do you actually need / want ?
<RedPenguin> lol mousekeys disabled a minute ago
<illizian> chill ikonia :P
<ikonia> what ?
<illizian> cluelessperson: Try creating a script using the commands from here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-backup-mysql-databases-web-server-files-to-a-ftp-server-automatically.html
<illizian> and then add the script to chron...
<cluelessperson> ikonia, Understanding, there isn't a particular goal here, kinda a difficult set of questions
<ikonia> cluelessperson: what part are you struggling with or not clear on ?
<ubuntuser13> Hello guys, i installed latest amd radeon omega drivers 14.501 and catalyst center 14.12. but system shows previous drivers 14.301. i'm using ubuntu trusty 64bit.
<cluelessperson> ikonia, How I'm supposed to keep track of all these commands in my head.
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you're not
<ikonia> it's a huge topic, write things down, and with experience things get remembered
<cluelessperson> I have ADHD.  I cannnot, simply CANNOT afford to spend 30 minutes looking over man pages for every single comand I want to use.
<illizian> cluelessperson: using them so many times it doesn't bare thinking about haha
<cluelessperson> it's a nightmare, and it hasn't improved through my years of usage.
<illizian> cluelessperson: I have ADD too
<illizian> cluelessperson: Google is your friend
<cluelessperson> illizian, I want my job to be about programming applications, not constantly troubleshooting something that makes no attempt to be easy to understand or use
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you're job isn't really our problem
<ikonia> cluelessperson: thats up to you to resolve with your employer
<ikonia> cluelessperson: I again advise you that if this is designed to be a prodution service to hire someone to do this for you, and maybe mentor you
<cluelessperson> I'm not just trying to bitch, although I admit I am doing that.  This is a valid complaint that genuinely makes ubuntu much harder for users to use.
<ikonia> cluelessperson: it's not a valid complaint
<ikonia> your lack of experience is nothing to do with ubuntu
<illizian> remembering commands makes it difficuly?
<illizian> ikonia +1
<cluelessperson> ikonia, Barrier to entry IS to do with ubuntu.
<ikonia> cluelessperson: no it's not
<ikonia> cluelessperson: it's you / your problem to learn
<ikonia> we can help you where possible
<cluelessperson> ikonia, That's simply not realistic.
<ikonia> of course it is
<ikonia> hence why people are using it in their job
<ikonia> their learnt it - they use it
<cluelessperson> Most people do not.
<ikonia> most people do
<ikonia> thats why they use it
<lotuspsychje> can we drop the chitchat and move to real ubuntu issues here
<cluelessperson> Most people don't use it to begin with, those that do use it don't tend to understand it well, and the few that do, apparently like you, claim it's all fine and dandy.
<cluelessperson> sigh
<footballguy> hey
<cluelessperson> footballguy, sup
<footballguy> wha omuter u using
<footballguy> computer is what i meant
<ikonia> footballguy: why ?
<footballguy> just asking
<ikonia> footballguy: you're in #ubuntu a technical support channel for ubuntu
<footballguy> oh
<ikonia> if you want social chat try ##chat or ##hardware for hardware chat
<cluelessperson> I'm not sure what faile2ban is doing, the bruteforcing keeps resuming
<ikonia> cluelessperson: it will do nothing until you configure it
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you have to show it to pattern match the attacks and raise the firewall to block it
<cluelessperson> ikonia,  splendid, because I typed "fail2ban --help"  and it says command not found
<cluelessperson> what do I do with that/
<ikonia> cluelessperson: have you installed fail2ban ?
<cluelessperson> yes
<cluelessperson> sudo apt-get install fail2ban
<MaxFrames> hello
<hateball> You could use !tab to get the correct command for starters
<ikonia> fail2ban normally isn't a command
<cluelessperson> MaxFrames, sup
<MaxFrames> I unfortunately have to install the oracle jdk; what's the easiest way?
<ikonia> you need fail2ban-client or fail2ban-server
<ikonia> depending on what you are doing
<ikonia> there should be no real real to call fail2ban from the command line
<lotuspsychje> !java | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<cluelessperson> hateball, ... How the hell am I supposed to be aware of that in the first place/
<ikonia> cluelessperson: read/learn
<ikonia> cluelessperson: understanding the tools you are using
<MaxFrames> according to this tutorial, I'm supposed to need the jdk, but to be honest I don't understand why the jre would not be sufficient: http://www.tuxtrix.com/2014/10/install-sonicwall-netextender-vpn.html
<cluelessperson> MaxFrames,  the java runtime environment contains libraries necessary to run files, but doesn't have as many resources for running more involved things, I imagine.
<MaxFrames> I had never hear of the ppa repository... maybe that would be the less involved way to get the jdk on my system
<cluelessperson> Any ideas on why these instructions are failing for me?
<ikonia> cluelessperson: what instructions ?
<cluelessperson> ikonia, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-shell-restricting-access.html
<ikonia> cluelessperson: define "failing me"
<cluelessperson> sudo useradd -M -N -s '/usr/sbin/nologin zac-tunnel -p PASSWORD
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you need to be specific in the problem
<MaxFrames> I take it that I will just need to do this? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<cluelessperson> ikonia, access denied, password not maching according to the auth.log
<MaxFrames> add the ppa repository, and then just install the package as I would with any supported package?
<b-p> hi, help me pls. how can i set to not log 'sql plugin' lines to auth.log: http://pastebin.com/KiktwCJ6
<ikonia> cluelessperson: walk it through - lets do "sudo apt-get update" first
<ikonia> cluelessperson: what happens there
<hateball> MaxFrames: Yes, remembering PPA are unsupported
<MaxFrames> yes, I know, but unfortunately it looks like this sonicwall vpn client, which I need, won't work on openjdk
<cluelessperson> ikonia, I've run that every day for the last three days on all three machines
<cluelessperson> ikonia,  sudo apt-get update  upgrade dist-upgrade
<ikonia> cluelessperson: then answer my question  "what does it do"
<MaxFrames> I suppose that uninstalling packages installed from the ppa repository also works the usual way?
<hateball> MaxFrames: Yes
<cluelessperson> ikonia, My cursory undertanding is that update scans the repositories of installed packages for newer versions, informing you that things are ready.  I assume due to my choice at installation that it will then proceed with major security updates.
<cluelessperson> ikonia, otherwise, it awaits  upgrade ?
<ikonia> cluelessperson: no, I mean does the command work
<ikonia> do you get any errors/warnings
<ikonia> cluelessperson: does the command work / give you any warnings
<MindSpark> hey, does anyone know how to use pidof to find an exact match? It seems to be looking for just the commandname and not necessarily along with the argument
<cluelessperson> ikonia, lists a bunch of  "hit"s and "ign" but yes
<ikonia> cluelessperson: ok  thats great
<ikonia> cluelessperson: so show me the exact command you are running (and I do mean exact) thats failing
<ciwolsey> anyone know of a nice app for screenshot/upload that will work in i3 ?
<cluelessperson> ciwolsey, What comes to mind for me is pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | ciwolsey
<ubottu> ciwolsey: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (utopic), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<cluelessperson> ciwolsey,     command||pastebinit      outputs   http://paste.ubuntu.org/23452353/  very easy
<MaxFrames> actually it looks a bit more involved because in this case the ppa is not java itself, but an installer for java
<cluelessperson> ikonia, can't login with putty, auth.log says password doesn't match, despite having made the user with that passowrd
<ikonia> cluelessperson: look at the shell you've created
<cluelessperson> ikonia, currently running    sudo passwd zac-tunnel  to reset password
<MaxFrames> like a two layer install process... I dunno if uninstalling the ppa would also uninstall java (the "payload")
<ikonia> cluelessperson: /usr/sbin/nologin
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you've set it to a shell designed to stop you logging in
<cluelessperson> ikonia, I found a solution.  I reset the password with passwd USER
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you're setting the shell to a no login shell
<cluelessperson> ikonia, now it's able to login (although no shell kills the session)
<ikonia> you should not be logging in
<ikonia> cluelessperson: they are not meant to have passwords
<cluelessperson> ikonia, My goal was to setup a user that couldn't use shell access, but still require password authentication
<ikonia> thats not what the guide you linked to is doing
<MaxFrames> it worked anyway, the sonicwall vpn client is now starting at least
<cluelessperson> ikonia, Hell, I understand pretty well how encryption works, but I have no idea how to go about implementing keys fo rhtis
<cluelessperson> ikonia, Yes, earlier I showed you my modified command.
<cluelessperson> sudo useradd -M -N -s '/usr/sbin/nologin zac-tunnel -p <password>
<arpad2> hi
<ikonia> cluelessperson: yeah, but you also linked to the guide
<ikonia> cluelessperson: please be specific about a.) what you are trying to achieve b.) what you are actually typing
<arpad2> hp wi fi printer doesn't connect, please could you help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322500/
<cluelessperson> ikonia, I didn't realize that no shell might prevent login, I made a logical assumption that it was an empty shell that a user couldn't add commands into.
<ciwolsey> thanks for the suggestion all
<cluelessperson> I will be right back.
<mcphail> restricting an ssh login to use a tunnel doesn't require a fancy user setup
<cluelesszacperso> hrm, did lotus leave?
<beyerservice> arpad2: did you try the last command thats suggested by your pastbin?
<cluelesszacperso> mcphail, What do you suggest?
<bb_> Hi guys, is there a way to turn off throttling for apache? I am only getting 150kbps from my web server? how do I increase ?
<makara> hi. Every hour or so a strange chime noise like an email notification or something occurs. I can't figure out where it's coming from?
<cfhowlett> bb_, apache isn't throttling.  your ISP might be.
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, do you want to see something scary?
<arpad2> beyerservice: no, I'll do that, thanks
<mcphail> cluelesszacperso: first, setup a new key for your existing user in ssh/authorized_keys
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: not really
<mcphail> cluelesszacperso: by existing user I mean a real user - no need to create a dummy account for tuneling
<rukai>  /close
<mcphail> cluelesszacperso: then prepend the key with "no-pty,permitopen="localhost:tunnelport""
<mcphail> cluelesszacperso: you can then add extra restrictions from the sshd manual as you see fit
<cluelesszacperso> mcphail, neat
<mcphail> cluelesszacperso: an alternative would be to set up a full vpn such as openvpn
<MaxFrames> I have a few linux-headers and linux-image packages which apt-get suggests I autoremove. is it advisable?
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, I believe you were the one saying I shouldn't be learning in a production environment.  I thought you'd appreciate being scared out of your life.
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, autoremove will leave you with the current and immediately preceding kernels.  go for it.
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: you asked me and I said "no" no means " don't send me stuff about what I've just said no to"
<LnL> I have an issue with my internet, I can ping 8.8.8.8, but dig @8.8.8.8 google.com times out
<LnL> any ideas?
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, -shrugs-
<makara> LnL: DNS is restrictived
<ikonia> sounds like either a.) your syntax is wrong b.) something is blockig port 53 to google on your network
<makara> LnL: are you at work?
<beyerservice> LnL: reconnect?
<LnL> no
<ikonia> simeple test - telnet to port 53 on 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> if you get rejected/time out its blocked
<OerHeks> "dig @8.8.8.8 google.com" should work fine
<arpad2> beyerservice: it is still giving me error message, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322817/
<LnL> ikonia:  telnet is tcp
<ikonia> LnL: yes, you can also do udp
<LnL> ah
<ikonia> but a telnet socket will normally mirror a udp firewall rule
<ikonia> just a basic high level test
<ikonia> eg: I can connect
<LnL> telnet has the same problem, I'm not sure where to look now tho
<ikonia> LnL: then  youre blocked at a network level
<LnL> I'm on  the same network
<ikonia> you're on 8.8.8.8's network ?
<ikonia> I don't think so.....
<LnL> no I mean I'm on the same network as the linux machine
<makara> LnL: explain your topology
<beyerservice> Arpad2: I am sorry I need to leave. hope someone can figure it out. should be hplip or some Python problem
<hellknight> Any chance of the Utopic kernel landing in Trusty?
<arpad2> ok, thanks
<k1l> hellknight: yes
<OerHeks> hellknight, did you upgrade, as 14.04.2 is out?
<k1l> !enablement | hellknight
<k1l> !enablementstack | hellknight
<ubottu> hellknight: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hellknight> Yeah I did upgrade to 14.04.2 but the kernel is still 3.13.5-45
<k1l> hellknight: see my link. you need the enablement stack installed
<hellknight> k1l: Ok
<LnL> makara: I reset my dhcp lease, and it's fixed. not sure what was going on
<hellknight> k1l: It is saying that I should manually install the stack, should I do it or should I wait for the new kernel to show in updates?
<OerHeks> hellknight, manually, see that url
<hellknight> OerHeks: Thank you. Doing that. Just 82 MB download
<EthicalHacker> o hi
<k1l> hellknight: yes, read that link, it explains it. ubuntu will no install a completly new kernel version since its a LTS release. so you need to do that manually.
<hellknight> k1l: Yeah. It is downloading. One last question, is it safe to remove the older 3.13 kernel after I've installed the newer one?
<abator> how to install xenserver?
<k1l> hellknight: you can, but you nee to make sure to install the next lts backport kernel then since the 3.16 kernel looses support in some time
<jadesoturi__> hi all.. iv installed vsftpd, but i need the regular user to be able to write to /etc and /var when connected.. how do i achieve that without compromizing security?
<jadesoturi__> can i just chown them as that user? or will that create problems for other stuff?
<bb_> Hi guys, is there a way to turn off throttling for apache? I am only getting 150kbps from my web server? how do I increase ?
<cfhowlett> bb_, apache is not throttling you.
<meiselstein> hello everyone
<meiselstein> i haven't used irc in forever!
<meiselstein> probably since the 1990's....
<cfhowlett> meiselstein, ask your ubuntu question
<meiselstein> sorry. i'm actually very new to ubuntu; i'm downloading it for the first time. i want to install it on a lenovo g50-70
<meiselstein> just in case i have problems with ubuntu, will i be able to use the lenovo one key recovery on my laptop?
<ikonia> meiselstein: thats hard wired into the recovery partition as I understand it
<ikonia> and part of the bios
<cluelessperson> meiselstein, if you leave the recovery partition intact, yes.
<ikonia> so as long as you call it from the bios and the recovery partition is still there you should be fine
<jadesoturi__> anyone?
<meiselstein> how do i leave the recovery partition intact? will it be an option? sorry, very new to this...
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: you cannot do it without security risks
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: ftp users should not be writing to /etc or /var
<cluelessperson> meiselstein, I don't think it's the case, but it's possible the bios uses the MBR to access the recovery partition too, which ubuntu may overwirte, but I believe you can put it back in place.
<ikonia> they should have very specific directories you can open up
<cluelessperson> meiselstein, with,, uh.   gparted.
<ikonia> meiselstein: it' normally the first hidden partition on the disk
<ikonia> meiselstein: the lenovo docs will explain it for your specific model
<jadesoturi__> this is on LAN, and the user is the admin user. the only user on the server right now..
<meiselstein> ok. I checked, i have C:, D:, F: and G:
<jadesoturi__> ikonia i need this to be able to upload files to the apaches /www from lan...
<meiselstein> C: is labeled Windows 8
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: var is not /var/www
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: so you need to be specific, ftp does not need access to /var - it needs access to /var/www/html
<cluelessperson> meiselstein,   With windows you'll typically have a tiny partition reserved for some settings/windows boot procedures, like 256MB or so
<cluelessperson> meiselstein, C drive,   then a recovery.
<jadesoturi__> yeah. but how does one allow that then?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cluelessperson> jadesoturi__,   chmod 777 -R /var/www/html
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: you can either open that up to ftp user permissions (a bad idea) or change the document root to the individual users home direcotrys
<cluelessperson> jadesoturi__, allows any use to modify those files
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: do NOT do that command
<ikonia> cluelessperson: do not open peoples machines up to huge security holes
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: do not 777 your web root
<jadesoturi__> yeah. i dont want to 777 it...
<ikonia> that is a huge security hole
<jadesoturi__> but can i chown that folder? or will that create a headache for apache etC?
<jadesoturi__> iknow. thats what im trying to avoid.
<meiselstein> so as long as i don't install ubuntu on C:, i'm ok?
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: you can chown it, apache only needs read
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: a nice approach is changing the docroot of the site to the home directory of the user doing the upload
<ikonia> then giving apache read permissiosn to their home directory
<cluelessperson> jadesoturi__, you could make a group that apache and the user share?
<ikonia> or just add the usuer to the apache owner group
<jadesoturi__> ok. ill try that then.. :) also: found this: is this a good way to do it? http://www.ducea.com/2006/07/27/allowing-ftp-access-to-files-outside-the-home-directory-chroot/
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: I personally don't like what that URL suggests, but it will technically work
<jadesoturi__> ok. why? is it a security issue? this is virtual machine running on an esxi host, and the whole /var is a 600gb lvm drive...
<jadesoturi__> will there be any issues with that?
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: no technical issue at all
<jadesoturi__> ok. so its just a matter of preference for you then?
<ikonia> yes
<cluelessperson> ikonia, do you suggest having users save their web folders within their homes and just directing apache through configs to them for their sites?
<ikonia> I just don't like it - rather than it's a problem
<jadesoturi__> ok. thanx.. :)
<ikonia> cluelessperson: it's certainly one option
<ikonia> I wouldn't blindly suggest it, but it can work great in some situations
<cluelessperson> ikonia, so what's the actual suggested practice?
<b-p> hi, help me pls. how can i set to not log 'sql plugin' lines to auth.log: http://pastebin.com/KiktwCJ6
<jjavaholic> is it possible to get hardware acceleration working using the freshflash plugin in firefox or chrome?
<meiselstein> thanks for the help everyone! gotta run
<hellknight> k1l: Thanks..
<jadesoturi__> ikonia, i tried the setup from the link, i can now see the /var dir in my home dir, but i still cant upload.. iv chown the /var in my home dir, and can upload to, but the html folder f ex.. and i want the user to have access to the WHOLE /var dir, not just www
<kev321123> looking for help with an snd_usb_audio problem, have a usb audio device that work fine provided it is not connected at boot, if plugged in after is fine, if connected during boot audio seems to play, but no sound from speakers... any ideas?
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: as I said - I don't recommend that approach
<ikonia> jadesoturi__: and I assure you - you REALLY don't want to give ftp access to /var
<jadesoturi__> iknow. so what solution do you recommend then ?
<jadesoturi__> moving the docroot to users homedir?
<chetankanthariya> list
<jadesoturi__> list ?
<jadesoturi__> ok. nevermind. ijust bind all the folders i needed as individual folders in users home dir.but i got another issue. i have two nics on the server. one for WAN and one for LAN access.. how do i configure apache to run on the WAN interface and not the lan? or does it just serve to both anyway?
<hateball> jadesoturi__: you configure that in the virtualhost setting for your website
<jadesoturi__> both are really LAN, but different ranges(10.0.0.1 and 10.0.2.1) but one of them is getting port redirects from the firewall on port 80 when our WAN ip is accessed on that port..
<jadesoturi__> okok.
<dani_> hola
<dani_> hi
<achylles> which package should I install to make a pop up appear after plugging my earphone in the laptop jack?
<hateball> jadesoturi__: if you check the config it's probably set to *:80 , so you change * to the IP you want it to bind to
<jadesoturi__> ok. thx. looking through it now.
<RedRat> hi guys
<somnambula> hello
<RedRat> what the correct wat to benchmark disk?
<RedRat> dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync or dd bs=1M count=1024 if=/dev/zero of=test conv=fdatasync ?
<hateball> RedRat: you could use bonnie++
<RedRat> hateball, I will see this here, thanks
<Abhishek_> Is there an IRC channel for uvc (USB video class) and v4l2?
<JinBaba> Hi, whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and update?
<cfhowlett> JinBaba, update only updates the app database.  upgrade actually installs things.
<JinBaba> Thanks cfhowlett! I have hexchat v2.9.6 installed on my ubuntu 14.0x upgrading doesn't update it to its latest version.
<cfhowlett> JinBaba, and apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade to the highest available versions in the repos  :)
<JinBaba> It won't upgrade the HexChat either. What am I missing?
<cfhowlett> JinBaba, apt-cache policy hexchat from my 14.04.2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10324432/
<ulrichard_> The pam module-switch-on-connect  only switches the audio to the newly connected device, but the volume controls and indiactors as well as sound configuration still point to the built in device. Is this a known problem?
<JinBaba> cfhowlett, mine is same too. So it's the latest version right?
<ulrichard_> pulse not pam module
<JinBaba> Somebody on #HexChat told me to upgrade as it was obsolete. weird.
<cfhowlett> JinBaba, latest available for 14.04 in the distros.  if you just MUST have the new version, download source and compile ...
<cfhowlett> JinBaba, Xchat is obsolete
<k1l> JinBaba: hexchat is the new xchat. you can install that from the ubuntu repo
<JinBaba> I'm using HexChat already k1l
<knightCorvi> which IRC client do must people use in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> knightCorvi, most use whatever the default is for their distro
<knightCorvi> so emphaty I guess?
<knightCorvi> empathy*
<cfhowlett> knightCorvi, really doesn't matter much, does it?  use the client that works best for you.
<knightCorvi> just curious, that's all thanks
<KlausedSource> does any one of you have a vserver at strato?
<cfhowlett> KlausedSource, #ubuntu-server        might be a good channel to ask
<KlausedSource> cfhowlett, k thx
<leeyaa> hello
<surs> how do I create a bootable live disk? Note: I don't want usb installer drive.
<leeyaa> how to install zabbix-frontend-php without pulling apache2 as dependancy
<leeyaa> i dont want it
<leeyaa> i tried  apt-get --no-install-recommends install zabbix-frontend-php
<leeyaa> it also pulls php and other stuff that i don't want
<TheEagerPadawan> anyone around here that has experience with linuxacademy?
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how do I connect via ssh on a server on a different port than 22?
<PCatinean> Since it's a external ip that's forwarding to the ssh port and there's already one bound to 22
<tomodachi> PCatinean: ssh -p portnumber
<epta> hello everybody
<tomodachi> PCatinean: ssh -p portnumber  user@host
<PCatinean> tomodachi, wierd I did not see it in help
<tomodachi> for the client to use another port
<tomodachi> its in the man page trust me
<mrx-c0d3r> Hey guys , am looking for ubuntu fps multiplayer games
<mrx-c0d3r> Do you guys have any suggestions
<cfhowlett> mrx-c0d3r, steam       and see the software center
<cfhowlett> !steam | mrx-c0d3r
<ubottu> mrx-c0d3r: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<mrx-c0d3r> Seen lot of games and am confusd
<cfhowlett> mrx-c0d3r, confusion cure: get off irc.  download games.  test for yourself.
<mrx-c0d3r> Thanks for the suggestion Cfhowlett , But i dont have enough bandwidth left to test games
<Putti> Hi! Is there any other way to bind the XF86MonBrightnessDown/Up key to some normal key except using a virtual keyboard? Where can I find the file where the key binding is defined?
<PCatinean> Hey guys I just got this: http://hastebin.com/opedabevoj.coffee
<PCatinean> i printed my locale
<Putti> In usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings are only the ones which are available through gui, and so therefore there is not any bindings for XF86MonBrightnessDown/Up
<deepblue> hey can someone help me with ubuntu
<deepblue> i am really confused and lost
<deepblue> anyone?
<Putti> deepblue, what's the matter?
<Guest73271> ok
<Guest73271> the matter is ..software center would not open
<Guest73271> update would not open
<Putti> tried to restart?
<Guest73271> and in the end of anything i try i get the messeage pakcage linux gheader so and so needs to be reintsalled bit i can not find archive for it
<Guest73271> i tried everything u can think of
<Guest73271> even wrecked a USB(for unknown reasoin) trying to reintall it
<Putti> does software center open from command line?
<Guest73271> noops
<Putti> what is the output of this: software-center?
<Putti> command not found?
<Guest73271> apparently all roads lead to linux gheader so and so needs to be reintsalled bit i can not find archive for it
<Guest73271> i have to idea how to find archive for it
<Putti> gheader? or just linux header?
<Guest73271> ideas?
<Guest73271> anyone
<Guest73271> linux header
<Guest73271> archive for linux header
<Putti> run this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Guest73271> 3.16 something
<Putti> tell me if it works :)
<Guest73271> whats unanme -r
<Putti> it tells which kernel you are running
<Guest73271> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest73271> Building dependency tree
<Guest73271> Reading state information... Done
<Guest73271> E: The package linux-headers-3.16.0-31 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Guest73271> ali@ali-desktop:~$
<Guest73271> that is what it says
<Putti> Try this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122699/how-to-remove-package-in-bad-state-software-center-freezes-no-synaptic
<Guest73271> what do u suggest now
<Guest73271> ok thanks
<Guest73271> let me c
<Putti> someone else seemed to have the same problem
<Guest73271> all this happened wehen i installed flash 11 and uninstalled it
<Putti> what.. hmm.. via apt-get?
<Guest73271> wow
<Guest73271> wow
<Guest73271> its semi working
<Guest73271> it might work
<Putti> ok, what is the next problem? :D
<Guest73271> i am software package is now repaiing broken packages autopmatically
<Putti> maybe now just do sudo apt-get autoremove / autoclean / update / upgrade / etc..
<Putti> ^ works almost never... but it is worth of a try ! :D
<mutlu> how can i install ubuntu to usb hdd from my installed ubuntu?
<Guest73271> uypdater is working too
<PCatinean> Can anyone help me and tell me why the information in /etc/network/interfaces is not being used and eth0 is down  on the ubuntu-server reboot? (14.04.02)
<Guest73271> i think this might be it
<Guest73271> error message at the top right has vanished
<Guest73271> Geeez
<Guest73271> thanks Putti
<Guest73271> where r  u from
<Putti> <Guest73271>
<Guest73271> i can not tell u how thankful i am
<Putti> no problem :)
<OerHeks> mutlu, usb-creator, standard app
<Putti> I'm from Finland, you?
<mutlu> without iso
<OerHeks> Guest73271, type !cookie | Putti
<OerHeks> mutlu, without iso ? no
<Guest73271> Pakistan
<Guest73271> ur very helpful
<Guest73271> i am ocd
<mutlu> ok :( thanks
<Guest73271> so i get obsessed with issues
<Guest73271> u have no idea how much mental peace u gave me
<OerHeks> have fun Guest73271
<JinBaba> lol
<Putti> Guest73271, but I can't still figure out why flash installer did all this?! :O So did you were using packages or installing from some archive from the internet?
<Fichtre> hi
<Putti> Fichtre, Hi!
<Fichtre> first try on IRC ^
<Putti> Okay, welcome in :)
<Fichtre> thank youb :)
<Fichtre> you*
<cfhowlett> ask smart questions ... https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<Dive1> is there a way to filter the chat window to only show messages from a specific user?
<cfhowlett> Dive1, not in hexchat
<krux> you could assign a highlight for that user name
<Dive1> cfhowlett, I'm using the built-in chat with Thunderbird.  Is that the same as hexchat?
<realityphantom> sprinle mah dinkle
<cfhowlett> Dive1, tbird has irc chat??? news to me
<jjavaholic> is it possible to get hardware acceleration working using the freshflash plugin in firefox or chrome?
<AegNuddel> ok
<AegNuddel> freaking awesome.
<Dive1> cfhowlett: the new versions have it apparently.
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, what is freshflash ?
<AegNuddel> been having trouble getting my wireless card working
<AegNuddel> just tethered my tablet to by computer
<AegNuddel> my
<jjavaholic> pepperflash
<PCatinean> anyone on networking issue?
<AegNuddel> works fine as external modem
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, it should do that standard. unless you have not installed prop. driver
<jjavaholic> nvidia-304?
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, yes, that sounds allright
<typ> is there an pure-ftpd related channel? i can't seem to find an official note anywhere
<cfhowlett> irc_nick_pos OerHeks
<typ> nvm it's a filezilla related issue
<typ> garbage client
<typ> why would it only show the first 9992 (!) files
<oslo2015> Can someone explain to me the difference between the .04 and the .10 versions of Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, 14.04 is long term support = 5 years.  .10 = 9 months
<oslo2015> Don't understand how 14.04.02 can be released now that 14.10 is out
<oslo2015> Ok, no software difference?
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, LONG TERM SUPPORT 5 years
<umbra_purus> I have an issue. Everytime I boot ubuntu, a window to autenticate a wifi connection appears even after I configurated the wifi connection. Why does it still apears?
<tomodachi> oslo2015:  14.05 is a long term support release
<cfhowlett> !lts | oslo2015
<ubottu> oslo2015: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Dive1> tomodachi: will you be my friend?
<umbra_purus> I have an issue. Everytime I boot ubuntu, a window to autenticate a wifi connection appears even after I configurated the wifi connection. Why does it still apears??
<tomodachi> Dive1: I already am
<tomodachi> or at least it says so
<oslo2015> Alright, thanks
<tomodachi> umbra_purus: sounds like a bug, perhaps try remove the wifi connectio and add it again?
<tomodachi> in network manager
<Dive1> tomodachi: Yay!!
<jjavaholic> 35% CPU usage seems a bit much for a basic youtube video
<Dive1> jjavaholic, are you using chrome?
<AciD`> is there a quick way to create an encrypted usb key partition so that it could only be read on computer where you input the right password ?
<Mangled> non LTS releases are not as stable as LTS
<umbra_purus> tomodachi: okay thx. another issue. I'm trying to access /etc/apt/sources.list but it shows an error "permission denied"
<umbra_purus> tomodachi: how can i edit this file
<umbra_purus> ?
<Dive1> umbra_purus, use sudo
<umbra_purus> how?
<umbra_purus> Divel: how do I integrate sudo in my commmand? I'm kind of newbie
<cfhowlett> umbra_purus, sudo gedit filenamehere
<umbra_purus> thx cfhowlett
<Dive1> umbra_purus, assuming you have a terminal open
<cfhowlett> umbra_purus, happy2help!
<Dive1> are you trying to open it through the file explorer?
<Ntemis> Hello
<pilppe> hello
<umbra_purus> yes Dive1. but how do I edit in my terminal window. gedit uses graphical interface right?
<Ntemis> Working only at command line on a server
<pilppe> Xubuntu vs Ubuntu ?
<Ntemis> I need to execute a binary from usb
<Dive1> umbra_purus: you can use vi ... sudo vi filenamehere
<cfhowlett> !flavors | pilppe,
<ubottu> pilppe,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Ntemis> I chmod +x
<pilppe> why do people hate Unity so much lol
<Ntemis> Trying to run it and permission denied
<Dive1> umbra_purus: or, more likely, (vim)
<Ntemis> I have su privilages
<Ntemis> Any help?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dive1> umbra_purus: e.g (sudo vi filenamehere), (sudo vim filenamehere), and even (sudo gedit filenamehere) should work; it should just launch the gedit app in the GUI with the specified file opened for editing.
<umbra_purus> for example when i open with gedit the files is empty. how come?
<cfhowlett> umbra_purus, empty file means it's a new file.
<umbra_purus> so how do i open an existing file?
<umbra_purus> an arguments perphas?
<cfhowlett> umbra_purus, sudo gedit FileNameHere
<umbra_purus> already used it. the file comes up empty
<Dive1> umbra_purus: to be more specific; the file exists, but might simply have no content.
<umbra_purus> but when i open via files app it's not empty
<umbra_purus> it has content
<umbra_purus> via files app when i open the file with gedit it shows content
<umbra_purus> seeing it right now
<cfhowlett> umbra_purus, I suspect you didn't target the full address: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list         is what you want
<pbx> umbra_purus, are you issuing the command from the directory that contains your file?
<pbx> q.v. what cfhowlett said
<Dive1> +1 for cfhowlett
<umbra_purus> yes
<oslo2015> How long will Ubuntu 14.10 recieve updates?
<umbra_purus> that is cfhowlett
<oslo2015> 9 months?
<umbra_purus> but it comes up empty
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, excatly
<jjavaholic> dive1: nope, firefox
<umbra_purus> okay never mind
<umbra_purus> it worked. ths cfhowlett
<oslo2015> I feel stupid - why is there need for a nine month version? Can't everybody just use the .04 version?
<cfhowlett> umbra_purus, happy2help!
<umbra_purus> by the way imagine I want to open via terminal window
<umbra_purus> how can i do that?
<umbra_purus> not with gedit right?
<Dive1> jjavaholic: wait, what did I miss?
<umbra_purus> only terminal window
<rainbowtux> Hi all, is there somewhere a good tutorial for creating .deb packages? That seems unnecessarily hard :/
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, LTS comes out every 2 years.  some users want/need bleeding/bloody edge.  some (like me) are willing to forego bleeding edge in favor of stability
<jjavaholic> you asked if the 35% of cpu usage watching a video in youtube was in chrome. I said nope
<Dive1> umbra_purus, you can launch gedit from the terminal window
<cfhowlett> !packaging | rainbowtux
<ubottu> rainbowtux: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<oslo2015> cfhowlett, now i understand
<oslo2015>  thanks
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, :)
<umbra_purus> What if I'm only using a virtual machine
<Dive1> umbra_purus: to clarify, do you mean that you want to edit the file from within the terminal window?  If so, use vi or vim which are file editors for the terminal console.
<umbra_purus> ctrl alt f1?
<Dive1> umbra_purus: ctrl+alt+t
<oslo2015> I'm not a bleeding edge guy, either, stability probably more important
<umbra_purus> yes Dive1 but imagine I'm using a virtual machine?
<oslo2015> I'll go for 14.4
<oslo2015> 14.04
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, current version : 14.04.2
<oslo2015> Yes, as of yesterday, right
<oslo2015> ?
<bitdivision> Hi all, any RAID gurus here? Rebuilding fakeRAID, dmraid -s says array is okay, but /dev/mapper has only the array (isw_xxxx_Storage) and no partitions (e.g isw_xxxx_Storage1). kpartx throws an error about GPT signatures and invalid PMBR
<rainbowtux> cfhowlett: thanks... but exactly what i mean... do i really need a huge document to package a couple of files of a tarball with a little bit of C code and one Makefile? it is crazy :/
<Dive1> umbra_purus: are you accessing the vm using ssh?
<cfhowlett> rainbowtux, never packaged myself, but I belief the wiki answers your original question.
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, different time zone for me; all I know is 14.04.2 is now officially available.  I'm torrenting now.
<umbra_purus> that's not it Dive1. imagine i wanna edit the file only in a terminal window
<oslo2015> cfhowlett, I can't find the Lubuntu download? Can you help?
<oslo2015> 14.04.2 that is
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, wait 2
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<oslo2015> cfhowlett, thanks
<umbra_purus> that's not it Dive1. imagine i wanna edit the file only in a terminal window
<cfhowlett> oslo2015, no problem
<Dive1> umbra_purus: Use a terminal editor.  VIM should be pre-packaged on your system.  To run it use, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<umbra_purus> okay thanks
<Dive1> umbra_purus: did it work for you, or were the vim packages missing from your distro?
<umbra_purus> it worked
<umbra_purus> thx
<umbra_purus> another issue. imagine I install a app using a "sudo apt-get install"
<umbra_purus> how can i remove it?
<Dive1> umbra_purus: your welcome
<umbra_purus> another issue. imagine I install a app using a "sudo apt-get install"
<umbra_purus> how can i remove it?
<jjavaholic> "sudo apt-get remove <<packageName>>"
<umbra_purus> the packageName is the same that i used when installing correct?
<Dive1> umbra_purus: yes
<Dive1> umbra_purus: also, check out "aptitude"
<Dive1> it can be useful for removing unused packages that can be left behind.
<niuq> Any qemu user in here ?
<Dive1> "sudo apt-get autoremove" can also be used to remove leftover unused packages if you don't want to install aptitude.  ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783433
<Psyke> new release how exciting
<bynarie> does anyone know an application that will do an SSID survery for both 2.4/5ghz bands, used for finding the best channels to use, on ubuntu????
<bynarie> maybe linssid?
<umbra_purus> Dive1 what is aptitude?
<pipl> bynarie: signal strength varies over time.
<bynarie> pipl, but that doesnt answer my question, no offense but i appreciate the input
<umbra_purus> Dive1 can you tell me what is aptitude please? :)
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | umbra_purus
<ubottu> umbra_purus: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<bynarie> umbra_purus, aptitude is the package management system
<BluesKaj> a package manager
<pipl> bynarie: you can write a script to do that. Use of iwconfig scan perhaps
<umbra_purus> how can i learn how to use the package manager?
<bynarie> pipl, im not sure how to do that.. i think i found an app to do it for me tho.. thanks
<bynarie> umbra_purus, sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<bynarie> apt-cache search <package>
<bynarie> google apt-get or aptitude
<bynarie> basically same
<BluesKaj> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cfhowlett> umbra_purus, man apt
<bynarie> umbra_purus, just search google for apt-get
<BluesKaj> !apt | umbra_purus
<ubottu> umbra_purus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<BluesKaj> no need for google
<Psyke> lol
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<Psyke> i hope mint get updated soon
<cfhowlett> Psyke, off-topic.  this is ubuntu support, not mint
<Psyke> yes they even had to flee frenode
<Psyke> cause of ubuntu fan boys
<cfhowlett> Psyke, trolling is rude and unwelcome.  please play somewhere else.
<bynarie> mint, same as ubuntu
<cfhowlett> bynarie, false.
<bynarie> no not false
<cfhowlett> bynarie, ubuntu is a canonical product.  mint is not.
<bynarie> but im not gonna argue with you because im sure you will disagree
<cfhowlett> !flavors | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<bynarie> it doesnt mater
<BluesKaj> bynarie, google it
<bynarie> same OS
<Psyke> same OS difrent skining
<bynarie> mint uses the ubuntu kernel, ubuntu repos and its basically the same thing
<JinBaba> what is Unity?
<k1l> !mint
<ikonia> it is not the same thing
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bynarie> anything that applys to ubuntu also applys to mint
<cfhowlett> !unity | JinBaba
<ubottu> JinBaba: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<BluesKaj> bynarie, that's incorrect , stop trolling as you were asked to previously
<ikonia> it does not
<ikonia> if you want to think that you are welcome to , but please don't spready bad information
<ikonia> spread
<k1l> if you want to use mint, use it. but support in their channels then. and lets focus again on ubuntu support in here, thanks
<bynarie> BluesKaj, i wasnt asked to quit trolling
<Psyke> how rude
<JinBaba> ubottu its like when you press the Win key and the fancy screen shows up like Win 8?
<ubottu> JinBaba: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bynarie> anyway i was tryin to argue sorry just stating what i believe is the truth.. now im done
<MonkeyDust> bynarie  if mint were the same as ubuntu, it would be called ubuntu
<JinBaba> what? really?
<k1l> Psyke: its rude from you to not act according to the guidelines, yes. so please dont spoil this channel. thanks
<bynarie> wasnt trying to**
<BluesKaj> well, bynarie you're being asked to to stop now
<JinBaba> lol
<JinBaba> fml
<theOak> mythbuntu?
 * cfhowlett is grateful that hexchat makes it so easy to ignore trolls
<JinBaba> !unity | JinBaba
<ubottu> JinBaba, please see my private message
<Psyke> k1l: i wont spoil your precious channel
<BluesKaj> ok Psyke ...bye bye :)
<Psyke> no need to
<cfhowlett> theOak, what about it?
<bynarie> are the mainline kernels supported?
<k1l> bynarie: not really.
<k1l> they are more to check if that issue is solved upstream in a new kernel version. and to test the new kernels for new releases
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> well i keep having problems with suspend
<bynarie> my laptop will "suspend" but i cant get it back up
<k1l> see what/if all modules get loaded on resume.
<k1l> suspend is more like a lottery, unfortunately
<tralalathetroll> yeah
<mentoc> My apt-get update keeps trying to connect via ipv6 addresses. I need it to use ipv4 is there anyway to do that?
<bynarie> k1l, how would i go about that? dmesg?
<k1l> bynarie: yes. and syslog
<mentoc> nevermind, found it: -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true
<k1l> bynarie: and see if someone with your hardware already solved that issue
<paws> why is that every time i start up my ubuntu i have to mount my root drive as rw
<paws> mount -o remount,rw / and it works
<oslo2015> 14.04.2 installed
<jayvi> please help with bitcoin client... why does it suddenly not work?
<bynarie> k1l, ok thanks for the help.. ill look into it buddy
<k1l> paws: see "dmesg" if it mounts ro because of errors
<MonkeyDust> jayvi  how is that ubuntu related?
<jayvi> i have no idea how to do anything, including use xchat
<jayvi> point me in the right direction and ill peace
<paws> k1l : what should i look for in the dmesg
<jayvi> and its in ubuntu sooo.....
<jpds> paws: An error.
<k1l> paws: if there are errors on the disk or partition that includes /
<MonkeyDust> jayvi  where did you get the client?
<cfhowlett> jayne, google "bitcoin"
<Psyke> ubuntu put fsck in systemd
<jayvi> from bitcoin.org
<_DB> any reason ubuntu wont let me see the files in my mounted HDD?
<_DB> it has partitions and no OS
<MonkeyDust> jayvi  try here https://bitcoin.org/en/faq#more-help
<k1l> Psyke: it did put a fsck frontend into systemd, yes. but that is better suited into the chat channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<Psyke> you mean ubuntu-social
<ewooy_> Can somebody explain me why I cant shut down computer without sudo, but I can use the interface to shut it down without any password? :D #confused
<cfhowlett> ewooy_, policykit
<k1l> Psyke: no.
<Psyke> you mean #ubuntu-social
<paws> k1l: [ 3.415605] EXT4-fs (dm-0): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<Psyke> i need invite to ubuntu-social
<k1l> !ot | Psyke
<ubottu> Psyke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> paws: that is not an error.
<faraim> what's the most aggressive, thorough nmap command?
<MonkeyDust> paws  looks more like a status, not an error
<faraim> full scan of everything possible
<faraim> all ports 'n' such
<paws> here is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/KJbsTCjX
<k1l> paws: what gives you "mount" please in a pastebin too
<paws> k1l: http://pastebin.com/CKjNR7ax
<k1l> paws: is this inside a virtual install=?
<paws> yea my ubuntu is running on esxi host
<k1l> paws: that /is mounted rw
<k1l> see first line of mount
<paws> yea
<k1l> (rw,errors=remount-ro)   means, its rw, but if there is an error it will get ro
<k1l> what is your "cat /etc/fstab"?
<paws> let me reboot it again
<desperate_joe> hello
<desperate_joe> dual boot laptop: win7 and ubuntu14: same laptop, same homenetwork: but internet in win is ok, in ubuntu it is way too slow to be workable
<MonkeyDust> desperate_joe  wifi or cable?
<paws> well thats weird
<desperate_joe> wifi
<paws> now it mounts it right
<MonkeyDust> desperate_joe  is this "quick tip" useful http://ubuntuguide.net/speed-up-wireless-ubuntu-1404
<desperate_joe> i'll try to open it
<desperate_joe> had a look at it, it seems that it is to turn off powermanagement?
<desperate_joe> mine is turned off, according to info in the terminal
<AegNuddel> ok been trying to get my internal wireless card working
<AegNuddel> At least I found a viable alternative
<AegNuddel> Using my tablet as modem
<desperate_joe> @monkeydust: the link you have send was related to power management, however, in my terminal, my wifipower is off... any other suggestions? or anybdoy else can help me resolving slow internet in ubuntu
<umbra_purus> hey
<umbra_purus> having issues with skype. everytime i close it it asks again my id and password why? i think this is a skype issue because this version is for linux
<umbra_purus> having issues with skype. everytime i close it it asks again my id and password why? i think this is a linux issue because this version is for linux
<MonkeyDust> umbra_purus  i don't have that issue in linux, must be something else
<umbra_purus> that doesnt happen to you?
<umbra_purus> and you have no idea why it happens?
<ikonia> check the "save user name/password"
<pipl> umbra_purus: usually signing out will get you back to the skype login screen, then choosing quiting will close a window.
<ikonia> or the "remember me" box
<MonkeyDust> umbra_purus  no, maybe check "remember password" or so
<umbra_purus> okay thx
<desperate_joe> @monkeydust: the link you have send was related to power management, however, in my terminal, my wifipower is off... any other suggestions? or anybody else can help me resolving slow internet in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> desperate_joe  no, no other suggestions, i'm sure someone else can help better
<desperate_joe> @monkeydust: thanks for the time and effort ;)
<desperate_joe> so, anyone any help with slow internet issues in ubuntu 14?
<jhutchins> desperate_joe: What chipset? (lspci -nn)
<_DB> is there a way to change permissions so I can see the files in my HDD?
<_DB> i mounted it but dont have permissions to enter its root
<AegNuddel> I managed to find a good workaround to my wireless card problem, but I would like to get the other working
<desperate_joe> @jhutchins http://paste.ubuntu.com/10326782/
<desperate_joe> is that ok?
<jackarg> Hi I'm trying to connect a wii U to my computer in order to use it as a monitor but when I plug the HDMI cable in Ubuntu doesn't pick it up. Help?
<sam2015> #join #php
<desperate_joe> @jackarg: i had issues with an HDMI cable once as well: one is gold plattered, on is not: the golden one was not recognized, the other was... did you try changing to another cable?
<desperate_joe> @jhutchins: did you have a look at the info? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10326782/
<omgitsmit> jackarg: wouldnt you need a HDMI hardware monitoring switch for that to work?
<desperate_joe> @jackarg: mine was with a TV, mind you!
<jackarg> desperate_joe: i'm just using the hdmi cable provided by the wii
<omgitsmit> jackarg: the output from the game console cant go into the output of a video card iirc
<omgitsmit> unless they be making some new fancy cards that can be catpure cards and im not aware of it
<Giwrgaras> hi, my lock screen stoped working. have you got any ideas how to fix it?
<jackarg> omgitsmit: so you're saying the hdmi port on my comp is only for output ?
<omgitsmit> jackarg: thats what i thought
<omgitsmit> i could be wrong, maybe they make video cards that are also capture cards
 * omgitsmit shrugs
<jackarg> omgitsmit: thats possible. wouldn't it just pop up otherwise?
<omgitsmit> ive never heard of such a thing
<omgitsmit> pop up?
<ikonia> jackarg: that will never work
<jackarg> ikonia: I remember you from before! Yeah I don't think it's going to work
<omgitsmit> ikonia: thank you, i thought i was going insane. started googling for video cards that are also capture cards lol
<ikonia> jackarg: even if it's an input - which it's not, it would need software controlled by the OS to control the display
<jhutchins> desperate_joe: Intel chipsets are usually pretty reliable.  http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<jackarg> ikonia:  but you can just plug the wii into a tv monitor and it'll work.. so i just assumed you could do the same with a comp
<omgitsmit> that would be a input on the back of the monitor
<omgitsmit> not an output
<desperate_joe> @jhutchins... what do you think the problem is? and do you have a suggestion?
<jackarg> yes i see
<omgitsmit> the back of your video card is an output, not an input
<jackarg> I have another monitor but it only takes vga. I guess i need an hdmi to vga adapter?
<omgitsmit> yes
<jhutchins> desperate_joe: I've seen too few problems with Intel wifi to offer any good suggestions.
<ikonia> jackarg: wrong assumption
<jackarg> Alright, thanks
<desperate_joe> is there a way to identify the problem at least? knowing what exactly it comes from? why do you think it is the intel wifi?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: errors in your log?
<desperate_joe> how do i check that?
<omgitsmit> i usually just check dmesg
<omgitsmit> scroll up to where i see the hardware loading
<omgitsmit> and see if my wireless had any errors doring init
<desperate_joe> i have this already: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10326782/ ... i will now do the dmesg
<omgitsmit> oh, i just got here so i didnt know you already had a pastebin lol
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: thats just a lspci or lsusb log
<desperate_joe> yes
<omgitsmit> at least you know what hardware you have :)
<desperate_joe> i did the dmesg
<desperate_joe> but there is too much to copy: it does not scroll all the way back
<omgitsmit> dmesg | less
<omgitsmit> use arrows to scroll
<omgitsmit> Q to quit
<omgitsmit> dont need the whole thing, just any errors
<desperate_joe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10326979/
<desperate_joe> that's the one with lines missing from above
<desperate_joe> it is huge
<_DB> anyone know why I cant access the root of HDD (running latest ubuntu from usb)
<_DB> my HDD is NTFS no os
<desperate_joe> @omgotsmit, how to do that? i'm really a noob... how to know what's an error?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: sorry im combing through your pastebin
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: also have some pm's of people im helping
<omgitsmit> to much at once :)
<desperate_joe> sorry... maybe you should outsource some work ;)
<m1chael> i'm using a customized vim (https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim) .. i am utilizing NerdTree, and i've opened a few files. i can't figure out how to switch between open files.. any ideas?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: im seeing some stuff around like 320-329
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: are you running desktop or server?
<Sach_> is there a channel for help with libreoffice in ubuntu?
<desperate_joe> i think desktop... just using a dual boot laptop here :s
<rangergord> hi
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: well i guess what i was asking was if you were 100% terminal or if we have a desktop GUI (window manager) to work with :)
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: lines 386-391 looks like your wireless
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: lines 443-448 show your wlan0 (wireless) connected
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: 453 and on we see some odd stuff
<desperate_joe> is there a line showing what i had for lunch?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: only the NSA has that log ;)
<rangergord> I'm trying to control a remote Ubuntu's GUI from my local Ubuntu, via SSH X Forwarding. I installed ssh on the remote, confirmed sshd_config has XForwarding = Yes. On the local side, I opened a terminal window,  did "ssh -X me@remote", and logged in successfully, but I don't see the remote desktop, it's just like a normal terminal ssh session.
<desperate_joe> hehehe
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: im not familiar with those change bandwith notices
<desperate_joe> anyway, back to the odd stuff?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: wireless N? wireless G?
<omgitsmit> seems like it keeps switching from Wireless N to Wireless G
<omgitsmit> this happens when a wireless G client connects to a wireless N access point
<desperate_joe> what's that?
<omgitsmit> it has to "Dumb down" the connection, which in turns forces all the wireless N clients to also "dumb down" to wireless G speeds
<MonkeyDust> rangergord  i guess you have to use a command to run the gui
<losh> anyone able to help with an lxc / cgroup problem?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: it keeps switching from 2452Mhz to 2462Mhz
<omgitsmit> back and forth
<desperate_joe> so if you think you have figured out the disease, any idea about the cure?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: let me try my google-foo to see if we have a fix for this
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: give me a min
<desperate_joe> ok
<rangergord> MonkeyDust: what command?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: are you in the US by any chance?
<_DB> so no one knows why ubuntu isnt letting me access my HDD?
<omgitsmit> _DB: can you access it from other machines?
<_DB> yeah
<_DB> its NTFS with multiple partitions
<omgitsmit> _DB: USB external?
<_DB> I need to get the files in it to format it
<omgitsmit> _DB: USB external?
<_DB> what?
<_DB> im using a USB to boot ubuntu
<omgitsmit> is it a USB external drive?
<_DB> then im trying to upload the files in my HDD to my google drive
<_DB> no
<omgitsmit> internal?
<_DB> its the HDD that came with the laptop
<_DB> yeah
<omgitsmit> so as of right now you're on the ubuntu live cd?
<_DB> yea
<desperate_joe> @omgitsmit: no, i'm in brazil at the moment
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: it seems like this is an international frequency issue
<desperate_joe> why?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192364
<desperate_joe> meaning?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: some countries allow wireless to operate on addtional bands
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: we have to try to figure out how to switch the country the wireless is acting as
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: thats a bit over my head :(
<desperate_joe> i have 2 laptops, this one using ubuntu 14, another one ubuntu 12 (or maybe even 10) same network, the last one not having issues, and both are dualboot, win7 also no issues, so why did it start happening only on this machine, one day to another?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: the wireless acess point maybe
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: hard to say
<omgitsmit> _DB: when you click on your file manager, you dont see drives on the left?
<_DB> yeah I see it
<omgitsmit> _DB: my NTFS windows partition is a blank HD
<omgitsmit> _DB: and when you try to browse it?
<_DB> yeah its coming up as blank also
<_DB> but it has a few files stored in one of its paritions
<_DB> i dont have acess to it
<_DB> it let me open it
<_DB> but all the folder sre blank when I click root the message pops up saying I dont have permissions to view the files
<omgitsmit> can someone cofirm for _DB and I if the ntfs3g package is installed on the live cd by default?
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: im still reading some posts about your issue
<desperate_joe> @omgitsmit: i'll try later again... i have to go now thanks!
<omgitsmit> desperate_joe: i'll let you know if i find anything
<omgitsmit> np good luck m8
<pipl> _DB: usually one should check the manifest on the same download page of the live cd for packages inside the CD.
<pipl> the manifest file
<omgitsmit> pipl: just making sure he has what he needs to access a NTFS drive
<omgitsmit> i would assume the ntfs3g package rolls with the live cd
<omgitsmit> _DB: how about navigating to it via terminal?
<_DB> I actually wasnt aware the file system would give e this issue on linux figured it came ready for windows to linux users
<ger_quickq> ubuntu phone bq aquaris 4.5. who provides the updates bq (android model) or canonical (same as desktop)?
<pipl> I think Ubuntu live CD is not so bad that it doesn't have ntfs-3g in it.
<popey> ger_quickq: its multi-layered, so both
<DearFriend> hi im new to untu. i cant fetch anthing with apt-get command. it gives err
<MonkeyDust> !phone | ger_quickq
<ubottu> ger_quickq: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<_DB> i dont know how to reach it via terminal
<MonkeyDust> DearFriend  what error?
<omgitsmit> _DB: do you know how to get to the terminal?
<_DB> yeah
<omgitsmit> check in /media
<_DB> I know a handful of commands only
<omgitsmit> if it auto mounted, it will be there
<_DB> so what should I do open terminal?
<_DB> and run a command
<DearFriend> err http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates inrelease
<omgitsmit> _DB: yes
<_DB> which command should I run?
<ger_quickq> ubuntu phone bq aquaris 4.5 - dropbox app available / scope / webap/ or in the works? can i import my gmail contacts?
<omgitsmit> _DB: ls /media
<omgitsmit> see if it auto mounted
<DearFriend> let me connect from pc
<MonkeyDust> DearFriend  in a terminal type   sudo apt-get update|pastebinit     and paste the link here
<popey> ger_quickq: no official dropbox app yet. yes, gmail contacts
<_DB> I got cdrom ubuntu
<igno818> hello I setup ubuntu server and have 3 users as admins and part of adm however, we installed Ruby Rails but only one admin can run it as when I try to launch it tells me I am missing files. Is there a way to install a program from terminal that sets it to be used universally among admins?
<omgitsmit> So it's not even mounted
<bipul> I need a help. I am not able to use gnome screenshot. I am unable to save picture in my directory it says"Error creating file. Please choose another location and retry."
 * igno818 noob I know :)
<_DB> it shows up on the devices list
<Psyke> you always need admins in even numbers
<_DB> it even showed up on gparted
<DearFriend_PC> here i am from ubuntu, let me put command and show you output
<omgitsmit> do you know the drive dev?
<Psyke> er i mean uneven
<_DB> no
<omgitsmit> _DB: like sda or sdb
<bipul> I need a help. I am not able to use gnome screenshot. I am unable to save picture in my directory it says"Error creating file. Please choose another location and retry."
<igno818> hello I setup ubuntu server and have 3 users as admins and part of adm however, we installed Ruby Rails but only one admin can run it as when I try to launch it tells me I am missing files. Is there a way to install a program from terminal that sets it to be used universally among admins??
<_DB> doesnt have one
<igno818> anyone?
<_DB> it says 495 gb volume
<MonkeyDust> igno818  there's also #ubuntu-server
<acr> ubuntu sucs
<_DB> when I make my way to it it has a bunch of random letters
<omgitsmit> _DB: thats normal
<Psyke> achernya
<Psyke> acr try linux mint
<omgitsmit> to late
<amirite> kjhkj
<bipul> Anyone around?
<_DB> i used to use puppy linux
<Psyke> acr_ try linux mint
<popey> !ask | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acr_> hi
<_DB> was alright at the time
<omgitsmit> _DB: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<bipul> I need a help. I am not able to use gnome screenshot. I am unable to save picture in my directory it says"Error creating file. Please choose another location and retry."
<omgitsmit> _DB: then lst /media/ to see if it mounted
<acr_> mint great
<omgitsmit> bipul: hitting print/scr on your keyboard does what?
<DearFriend_PC> MonkeyDust: http://pastie.org/private/5zq8obid9erucfn6eemmw
<_DB> it says only root can do that
<bipul> omgitsmit: Yes.  through hiting print screen keyboard. Also with icons.
<omgitsmit> my bad
<omgitsmit> _DB: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<omgitsmit> bipul: mine asks where to save the file after hitting it
<omgitsmit> bipul: so it shouldnt be complaining about save location since you havent even chosen one yet
<_DB> hmm failed to mount  says it doesnt seem to have a valid NTFS signature
<_DB> or perhaps the wrong partition was chosen
<omgitsmit> _DB: could be a recovery partition
<bipul> The default is in picture directory.
<omgitsmit> yeah
<omgitsmit> bipul: then check your perms to that dir
<_DB> says I should try it using sda instead of sda1
<omgitsmit> _DB: ehhh
<omgitsmit> _DB: sda would be the entire device (no partitions)
<_DB> ahh
<omgitsmit> try sda2 (second partition)
<_DB> so I have to increase the number til it works?
<_DB> ok
<omgitsmit> i dont know your setup
<_DB> its the 3rd or 4th partition i want to get into
<MonkeyDust> DearFriend_PC  what's pk?
<DearFriend_PC> MonkeyDust: you there?
<omgitsmit> _DB: you could check back in dmesg to see which devices were detected
<DearFriend_PC> MonkeyDust: i think it's my country, Pakistan
<_DB> ughh 2 gave me a error also said its denied because the NTFS volume is in use already
<omgitsmit> _DB: for all we know, your drives could be in /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda
<_DB> ahh
<omgitsmit> _DB: unmount from file manager
<omgitsmit> you still have it open over there
<MonkeyDust> DearFriend_PC  looks like the mirror is offline, try another
<omgitsmit> _DB: sounds like you already have it mounted actually
<cluelessperson> I just figured out how to setup an ubuntu proxy, so I can youtube from work
<omgitsmit> _DB: you might just want to su (to get to root account)
<DearFriend_PC> monkeyDust: being new in ubuntu, i don't know much about it, can you direct me to a guide on how can i change the mirrors? or tell me here?
<omgitsmit> _DB: try gksudo nautilus
<omgitsmit> _DB: that will launch a root user file manager window
<_DB> ok I unmounted it
<mmnnh1015> Hello
<_DB> should I remount it?
<omgitsmit> _DB: sure lol
<omgitsmit> a mounts a mount
<jhutchins> _DB: fdisk -l should display all of your available partitions.
<omgitsmit> jhutchins: thats what i was looking for
<omgitsmit> ty
<omgitsmit> jhutchins: just wasnt sure if he had it mounted or not
<DearFriend_PC> MonkeyDust: i have opened etc/apt/sources.list file, there are that links so many times, should i change them all with another mirror? where can i find mirrors?
<_DB> fdisk -l ?
<omgitsmit> DearFriend_PC: usually new stuff is near the bottom
<igno818> hello I setup ubuntu server and have 3 users as admins and part of adm however, we installed Ruby Rails but only one admin can run it as when I try to launch it tells me I am missing files. Is there a way to install a program from terminal that sets it to be used universally among admins??
<omgitsmit> DearFriend_PC: any changes should be near the bottom
<mmnnh1015> I want to resize sda1 (using the frees pace of sda6), i encounter some problems the new partition come at the end and i dont know how to change its place http://imgur.com/cJo0mBh
<MonkeyDust> DearFriend_PC  System settings > Software & updates > Download from
<omgitsmit> igno818: do you have a pastebin of the error?
<_DB> nothing showed up
<_DB> -_-
<omgitsmit> _DB: after which cmd?
<_DB> fdisk -l
<omgitsmit> _DB: nothing at all? you should at least see the Live CD mounts
<pipl> _DB: fdisk -l returns nothing ?
<_DB> YEAH
<_DB> whooops
<omgitsmit> pastebin the output
<igno818> it isn't an error really I think I am not installing it correctly on the lamp stack as when the original owner runs it it works fine but when I try on my profile directly it wants me to upgrade
<omgitsmit> igno818: not to familiar with ruby, but maybe its a profile thing
<_DB> it doesnt output anything
<_DB> its just waiting for the next command
<omgitsmit> _DB: the hell
<igno818> i think so is it rule of thumb that programs that are to be shared should be installed to /usr/share?
<pipl> _DB: are you running it as root ?
<omgitsmit> igno818: check his hidden files/folders in his home dir
<igno818> ah ok
<omgitsmit> igno818: .ruby folder or something
<igno818> thanks and another question
<omgitsmit> igno818: you should ask over in the ruby irc channel
<igno818> I can paste bin the error but can you please give me the link
<omgitsmit> pastebin.org?
<igno818> it's with installing icedtea
<DearFriend_PC> MonkeyDust: thanks, i think that will solve the problem, it was selected server for pakistan, now i set it to main server,
<omgitsmit> er .com
<_DB> ah
<_DB> ok i forgot to add sudo
<omgitsmit> _DB: type su to get into root
<omgitsmit> _DB: then you wont have to sudo everytime
<omgitsmit> you're on a live cd, so going to root account wont break much
<MonkeyDust> DearFriend_PC  glad i could help
<_DB> whats the password root?
<omgitsmit> there shouldnt be one
<_DB> said authenticatio failure
<omgitsmit> you said you were on the live cd right?
<_DB> yea
<rww> you don't want su, you want sudo -i
<_DB> well live USB
<igno818> http://pastebin.com/uQP93L7L
<omgitsmit> _DB: same thing lol
<_DB> cool
<DearFriend_PC> MonkeyDust: yes now there is no errors, :) thanks a lot bro
<_DB> im in root
<_DB> root@ubuntu
<omgitsmit> igno818: line 223 - No User level deployment.properties found
<omgitsmit> _DB: fdisk -l
<omgitsmit> _DB: see your sda or hda mounted?
<omgitsmit> _DB: seriously, i can just click on my NTFS drive from Live CD and it just opens up. I just tried it in VM.
<omgitsmit> _DB: we certain the drive is read-able?
<_DB> lol
<igno818> Ok, let me google
<omgitsmit> igno818: atta user :)
<_DB> ok so I got Warning GPT detected on dev/sda
<_DB> says to use GNU parted
<igno818> admin :D
<omgitsmit> _DB: what did you just run?
<_DB> fdisk -l
<igno818> new to it but I'll come back if I end up stuck :D thank you though.
<_DB> I also got Disk /dev/sda 500.01 GB
<_DB> 255 heads 63 sectors
<omgitsmit> _DB: under that?
<_DB> device boot
<omgitsmit> should show sda1 or 2 or 3
<_DB> partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary
<_DB> yeah says /dev/sda1
<omgitsmit> _DB: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<omgitsmit> _DB: make sure you are root, or else sudo that last cmd
<omgitsmit> coworker just said "nothing like an IT guy with small megabytes"
<_DB> says  doesnt seem to be valid
<omgitsmit> i have no words.
<_DB> NTFS signature
<_DB> lol
<omgitsmit> _DB: this is out of my league
<omgitsmit> you sure its NTFS?
<_DB> it should be how can I check
<_DB> I remember setting it to NTFS when I formatted
<omgitsmit> _DB: parted -l /dev/sda
<_DB> ok
<_DB> so
<omgitsmit> (lol here it comes)
<_DB> not sure what its saying
<_DB> has 1,2,3
<omgitsmit> wanna pastebin it?
<_DB> 1 is 537 mb fat32
<omgitsmit> _DB: thats good news, that means we see the partitions at least
<omgitsmit> ok so we dont want sda1
<omgitsmit> thats why we got errors mounting
<_DB> 2 is 495 gb ext4
<_DB> 3 is 4175 mgb (4 gbs) linux-swap(v1)
<omgitsmit> i think you might be reading the live cd mounts
<omgitsmit> because ext4 is linux filesystem
<_DB> yeah thats what im seeing
<omgitsmit> _DB: can you psatbin everything?
<omgitsmit> pastebin*
<_DB> it says over that partition table gpt
<_DB> I cant -_-
<_DB> my mouse clicks arent getting picked up I have to tab through everything XD
<omgitsmit> oh wow
<omgitsmit> _DB: you said gparted showed your drive and partitions?
<_DB> just the drive not its partitions
<omgitsmit> thats not good
<_DB> yeah well I downloaded a temporary vista
<_DB> ill make a bootable usb and see how that goes
<_DB> fromt here Ill just re-install windows 7 i have the cd here at work
<omgitsmit> re-installing will just recreate the NTFS partitions we cannot see
<omgitsmit> im not sure what was done, hard to say what the problem is
<_DB> I hear ya
<omgitsmit> good luck man, ive never had issues mounting NTFS in ubuntu before lol
<omgitsmit> for some reason ive had problems with fat16 though
<omgitsmit> long story.
 * omgitsmit afk phone call
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows if there is a way of automatically mounting my partitions when booting? I'm sick of having to click on the drive every time before i can open transmission
<kokut> nvm found answerin askubuntu :)
<Bashing-om> kokut: :) seek and ye shall find .
<_DB> lol thanks bro
<Siente> good evening guys, which is the best way to install flash player on ubuntu 14.04.01 LTS ?
<rww> for which browser?
<Siente> firefox
<MonkeyDust> Siente  it's 14.04.2, since yesterday
<rww> install the package flashplugin-installer
<rww> if you don't see it, enable the multiverse repository
<xfceone> .mozilla/plugins .so file
<norbert> for your information, an hour from now (19 UTC) icculus (Ryan C. Gordon), who ported lots of games to Linux, will be a guest at the SteamLUG cast; you can listen in and talk (text messages) via mumble; info here: https://steamlug.org/mumble
<rww> norbert: no advertising/non-support stuff here, thanks
<norbert> sure; it's all free and open though; he's one of the reasons games arrived for Ubuntu ;)
<norbert> (well, the games themselves aren't free/open, but the cast/mumble/steamlug(@github) is)
<norbert> anyway
<BugeyeD> hi all. 12.04 lts was accidentally upgraded to 12.10; is there an actual upgrade path to latest? or will this require a backup/wipe/reinstall/restore?
<k1l> BugeyeD: you need now 12.10 to 13.04 then to 13.10 then to 14.04.
<k1l> BugeyeD: so a reinstall of 14.04 might be faster
<kokut> is there a command to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.2?
<k1l> kokut: just run the updates
<kokut> k1l: apt-get update?
<k1l> kokut: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> kokut: and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kokut> awesome
<kokut> ty
<Seveas> BugeyeD: you can go to 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<Seveas> BugeyeD: but it may be faster to do the backup/reinstall/restore, depending on the function of the box. the upgrade cycle will take hours.
<bekks> dist-upgrade isnt do-release-upgrade
<BugeyeD> k1l / Seveas : do-release-upgrade fails; think the upgrades may be possible with isos? this is a server with a lot of stuff going on by developers - i think upgrades may be safer even if slower
<k1l> BugeyeD: since all from 12.10 to 13.10 are shut down alread you need the eolupgrades
<k1l> !eolupgrade | BugeyeD
<ubottu> BugeyeD: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Seveas> BugeyeD: do-release-upgrade will fail due to that release  being out of support. Manually change /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<Seveas> BugeyeD: if you're feeling adventurous, you can also point your sources.list to 14.04 right now and attempt the upgrade in one run. This is not recommended unless you know how to dpkg yourself out of apt breakages
<BugeyeD> all good information, thanks. being a vm, i can just snapshot and recover if my dpkg-fu fails me. :)
<Seveas> BugeyeD: in that case definitely try it. I've generally had good success with it, nothing a few manual dpkg actions couldn't fix. I'll be around to help for the next 2-3 hours :)
<BugeyeD> Seveas: reading now; i assume next step is sources.list and pushing the button. hopefully can start in a few minutes. thanks!
<adga87> Hello
<adga87> I'm new to ubuntu, :)
<Seveas> BugeyeD: also: disable any third party repos before doing this. Disable backports as well.
<Seveas> adga87: welcome! Hope you're having fun with it :)
<adga87> Open your mind,, use open source :P
<Seveas> don't open your mind too much. It's raining.
<adga87> Anyone in here that speaks polish?
<adga87> and could anser my ubuntu questions?
<Seveas> !pl | adga87
<ubottu> adga87: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<adga87> ok, thanks for advice
<adga87> I'm new to irc also, I am exploring new territory :D
<Gr3yW0rM> Hello
<SCHAAP137> howdy
<Seveas> hi Gr3yW0rM! What can we do for you today?
<Gr3yW0rM> I've a doubt
<Gr3yW0rM> I wanna be volunter developer for ubuntu, but I don't know where I can find proyects to do
<Gr3yW0rM> someone know somthing about that
<Gr3yW0rM> ¿?
<Seveas> Gr3yW0rM: I would start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers and follow the links from there
<Bashing-om> Gr3yW0rM: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260620&p=13206678#post13206678 <-New! Ubuntu Find-A-Task .
<Gr3yW0rM> I did it before
<Gr3yW0rM> but I don't find nothing really interesting for me, I mean that is a mess
<EriC^^> Gr3yW0rM: sudo apt-get install how-can-i-help
<odindillinger_> Hello guys and gals!
<OerHeks> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Gr3yW0rM> I'm looking for somthing like a team where all together can  work in a project
<oren_> PulseAudio sets input device to line-in on startup, instead to the front-mic which is connected. Started after upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. How can I fix this?
<odindillinger_> I have a problem, anybody care to help or should I go somewhere more approriate to ask?
<Bashing-om> !ask | odindillinger_
<ubottu> odindillinger_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yolandre> Can anyone advise me where to seek advice regarding Ubuntu based mail clients?
<Seveas> Yolandre: right here would be a start :)
<Yolandre> I need to accommodate approximately 80GB+ (and ever increasing) worth of e-mails on an Ubuntu based mail client.
<Yolandre> After reading up on Thunderbird's new capabilities I was convinced that by using strategically placed folders it will get the job done, but sadly it fails completely.
<jhutchins> Yolandre: How does it fail?  What does it do or not do that is not what you need?
<Yolandre> The following error is displayed: "The folder X is full, and can't hold any more messages" where "X" represents the name of the particular folder.
<ioria> Yolandre: may it's not about the email client
<Burrito> Yolandre, I am unfamiliar with Linux mail clients, but I found this review of mail clients by a blogger. He happens to focus on the abilities of each client to manage large amounts of email. He says he likes "Claws Mail" for this purpose. http://standardsandfreedom.net/index.php/2014/06/15/email-clients/
<Burrito> (not a very good review in general though in my opinion)
<genii> Yolandre: Sounds less like an email client issue and more like a hard drive space issue
<Burrito> genii, That doesn't sound like it to me, an OS would be complaining about "files", not "messages". He'd be getting warnings from the OS before the mail client.
<Yolandre> I am fairly confident that it is all about the mail client even though I was hoping that the error would be caused by limited hard drive space. Especially after reading this: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Limits_-_Thunderbird.
<Yolandre> I did a fair amount of research and after many hours discovered an article announcing the end of Thunderbird... Subsequently I started reading up on Evolution.
<genii> The oter possibility is you've exceeded the amount of files or subfolders which the filesystem can contain by it's design
<genii> *other
<SchrodingersScat> Yolandre: they just don't have an active development team that they once did, what major improvements were you hoping for?  evolution is fine too though
<Yolandre> Also thought it might be limitations caused by the filesystem, but in this case it is ext4.
<genii> Under ext3 I think it was somewhere around 32,000, ext4 I'm not sure
<bekks> The limitating factor is the number of inodes, which is by far larger than 32000.
<Yolandre> Using ext4 the following applies (according to Ubuntu): Max Partition Size: 1EB; Max File Size: 16TB.
<kaikas> Hi. Whats the intended way of compiling programs that do not run with gcc 4.9 in ubuntu 14.10?
<Bashing-om> Yolandre: File system ? Then look -> df -h , df -i , sudo du -sx * | sort -n . Change Directory for 'du' to get a different look .
<bekks> kaikas: I guess patching them to compile with gcc 4.9 :)
<tsw_> hello every one
<tsw_> one manual to develop a operative system ?
<kaikas> bekks: Assuming its cuda_runtime_api, which is from closed source demons from hell?
<Yolandre> Users are currently using a mixture of Microsoft Outlook (versions 2007 Pro to 2013 Pro) as well as Windows Live Mail. I've been wanting to switch users to a more secure and stabile platform for a good couple of years, but was prevented due to compulsory use of Internet Explorer. I've recently solved the Internet Explorer requirement and tested all remaining dependencies only to run into the mail client issue...
<Yolandre> Each user on average deals with 20GB of mails per year.
<Yolandre> Bashing-on: I'm using ext4.
<BugeyeD> Seveas: holy bat baloney ... 12.10 -> 14.04.2 LTS ... no dpkg magic, no complaints.
<BugeyeD> time will tell with the developers, but my own python stuff works (no surprise) so i'm optimistic.
<divBy0> hey can i go out both hdmi and vga at the same time on ubuntu while keeping the laptop screen on?
<Yolandre> Bashing-on: I have 320GB available space.
<Yolandre> Thanks to all who had a look at my mail challenge. Duty & responsibility calls - I have to leave. In the event that someone can assist please look at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/587699/ubuntu-mail-client.
<kaikas> update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/gcc gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.7 100 was the solution.
<baastrup> HI my wifi nic dont show up. my lspci show the following: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13) 05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 003e (rev 20)
<baastrup> does anyone know how to get this driver?
<Seveas> BugeyeD: rock on!
<divBy0> hey can i go out both hdmi and vga at the same time on ubuntu while keeping the laptop screen on?
<bekks> divBy0: That depends on your laptop. Some laptops arent capable of using three outputs at a time.
<BugeyeD> Seveas: thanks for the pointers. saved a big hassle, allowed a quick checkmark on security audit findings. :)
<divBy0> bekks: its an asus x-200ma. where can I find out?
<bekks> divBy0: Maybe in the manual of the manufacturer.
<majorgrub_> Hi all
<majorgrub_> I'm running Popcorntime on a chromebox under xubuntu and I find the video a bit choppy
<majorgrub_> I have 16GB SSD, 2GB ram and an intel 2955U haswell celeron
<nrml1> hi all
<majorgrub_> I checked that the HD Graphics is supported and that hardware acceleration is enabled
<majorgrub_> And it seems it is
<nrml1> are the DNS servers listed in the output of nm-tool the ones actively being used on each dns query? even if I'm on VPN?
<demahum> I am trying to share my internet connection from Windows to Ubuntu using LAN cable. This solution does not work: http://www.spotht.com/2010/07/how-to-share-windows-7-internet.html How can I do this?
<genii> !ica
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<genii> Hm
<nrml1> hmm I wonder whats going on
<Csubee> hello
<divBy0> hey so im trying to add vga to a laptop thats already displaying through built in and hdmi. ubuntu detects the display but when i turn it on in system settings it pauses for a bit and then says failed to apply configuration: %s timeout was reached. any ideas?
<omgitsmit> divBy0: xorg logs?
<divBy0> where is?
<omgitsmit> divBy0: all system logs are located in /var/log/
<AdNauseaum> hi im richard stallman ask me anything!
<k1l> AdNauseaum: please keep this channel ubuntu support only. thanks
<DJones> AdNauseaum: What is your on topic Ubuntu support question then
<omgitsmit> +1 DJones
<AdNauseaum> but im richard stallman
<divBy0> omgitsmit: ok so i found the log but i don't know what to do with it
<omgitsmit> divBy0: check to see what errors it has?
<divBy0> omgitsmit: thanks
<b0nn> hrm, what's the go with flash on ubuntu, I can't watch TV channels because my firefox and chrome get 'you flash is outdated please update, etc' when I try to view, but the adobe site says I have the latest flash installed
<nrml1> no dns gurus?
<b0nn> and yes, pepperflash is uptodate as well
<ton711> Oi
<omgitsmit> sup ton
<omgitsmit> ?ask | nrml1
<omgitsmit> awe
<nrml1> are the DNS servers listed in the output of nm-tool the ones actively being used on each dns query? even if I'm on VPN?
<omgitsmit> nrml1: ive been looking to isolate my dns traffic to vpn as well
<ton711> Alguém tradus?
<nrml1> shouldn't I be using whatever the dhcp from the vpn serves me?
<nrml1> so that isnt native?
<azizLIGHT> anyone using chrome beta on 14.04? i updated and now whenvver i close chrome and re-open it, it complains that it didnt shut down properly. i even reset chrome and it still does this
<nrml1> the isolation of that traffic through the vpn?
<SchrodingersScat> nrml1: not sure, you could probably monitor your connection with something like wireshark, etc. and then make some requests and see where they go.
<k1l> !br | ton711
<ubottu> ton711: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<omgitsmit> azizLIGHT: mines been doing that for awhile now
<b0nn> azizLIGHT: if it's doing that a session file is lying around and needs to be deleted
<ton711> Rsrsrs.. Agora que eu vi..kkk
<nrml1> SchrodingersScat, I just dont see any other dns servers anywhere in the network configuration.
<nrml1> all I see are my ISPs... and I want to use everything my vpn server gives me
<omgitsmit> nrml1: output of dig?
<nrml1> omgitsmit, shows 127 as the server
<omgitsmit> oh crap thats right, 127.0.1.1 or something right?
<nrml1> yep
<omgitsmit> ubuntu changed it on me, i remember running into this
<nrml1> nmcli dev list iface wlan0 | grep IP4 shows my ISP's DNS also
<nrml1> no other dns anywhere
<omgitsmit> there's a way, i just dont recall how
<SchrodingersScat> what about in the vpn config?
<ton711> Bye bye. I am great this chanel
<sythe> Hey
<omgitsmit> ton711: dont get full of yourself now :)
<chulis> my ubuntu14 doesnt start ¿how can i repair it? im in usb live now
<nrml1> it allows me to set them manually there SchrodingersScat
<nrml1> I want wha the vpn's dhcp gives me
<omgitsmit> chulis: at what point does it not start?
<sythe> I resized my Windows 7 partition, and it doesn't boot anymore (missing device error)
<omgitsmit> sythe: you using grub2 bootloader?
<sythe> http://superuser.com/questions/469793/the-boot-selection-failed-because-a-required-device-is-inaccessible-0xc000000e?rq=1
<sythe> Yes
<sythe> Just linked the issue
<sythe> I've been trying to use testdisk on Linux to fix it
<chulis> it begins ok but few seconds after it stops and no continue
<omgitsmit> sythe: have you attempted to rebuild grub?
<sythe> GRUB is fine
<omgitsmit> i'll take your word for it, lol
<nrml1> gonna install nmap and see what I see
<chulis> i have grub ok
<sythe> omgitsmit: It appears and works; I can boot into Linux with it
<omgitsmit> sythe: details help, thank you :)
<demahum> I am trying to share internet from Windows to Ubuntu over LAN cable. Any help? Internet does not give any solution...
<bekks> !router | demahum
<bekks> hmm.
<omgitsmit> sythe: the link you posted is in regard to windows boot manager, but you're using grub?
<demahum> bekks: I don't have one. I mean directly...
<sythe> I'm using both
<omgitsmit> sythe: eh, you may need someone else to help you. i've only troubleshooted single bootloader setups :(
<bekks> demahum: Yeah, you need to configure your Windows to share the internet connection, or configure Ubuntu as a router.
<na_> hi
<omgitsmit> welcome na_
<demahum> bekks: How?
<na_> what's up
<omgitsmit> na_: you know, ubuntu'in it up
<na_> cheer man
<omgitsmit> brost!
 * omgitsmit clang
<na_> what's the subject tonight
<omgitsmit> na_: bootloaders ;)
<omgitsmit> whoa lunchtime snuck up on me
 * omgitsmit afk
<bekks> demahum: Can you exchanhe the computers so Ubuntu has internet access, and Windows doesnt?
<na_> use sentences please!
<cswalker> good afternoon, i've been reading this "http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html" is this a good book to start out with?
<demahum> bekks: That would be really good. Then I would turn off Windows and use Linux... But I can't...
<genii> cswalker: Anything from The Linux Documentation Project is good reference, so yes
<bekks> demahum: So you have to share the Windows internet connection. ##windows can help you doing so.
<cswalker> thanks genii
<demahum> bekks: I am using some kind of mobile internet which has software for Windows only... If I could make it work on Linux, it would be miracle...
<cswalker> some of the info seems out of grasp, but i guess its not much different than starting out in windows years ago.
<genii> demahum: What kind of device does it use?
<nrml1> omgitsmit, SchrodingersScat so I ngrep'd my traffic and saw that my dns request are going through the VPN provided DNS servers.
<demahum> genii: I am just looking for it. I know I saw the name on some forum. I will find it in a second...
<nrml1> Its unfortunate ubuntu doesn't have a place where I can go look to see them listed.
<Boscop> hey, i just bought a laptop and installed win 8 on it, then i wanted to install ubuntu from the same usb stick but it just shows a blinking cursor and then after a few seconds falls back to booting windows. why? UEFI boot is disabled and intel rapid start also. it looks like this video: https://mega.co.nz/#!gZklXbaL!I6o3wqfUso-JDivV41Wf9BHv3mMuFTxt28xvF_gDPNk
<genii> demahum: Because although it may come from the ISP with Windows only drivers, it's possible it's known how to make it work
<demahum> genii: I believe it is...
<bekks> nrml1: "them?"
<nrml1> the dns servers
<SchrodingersScat> nrml1: yeah, odd, you would want to check for yourself anyway, probably.  Not sure how vpn handles that.
<bekks> nrml1: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nrml1> http://pastebin.com/Lc78Kw22 <-- note where 90.11 fails so it moves on to 4.9 and gets a response.
<nrml1> bekks, it just lists 127.0.1.1
<nrml1> and the search domain
<bekks> nrml1: So you are using dnsmasq then.
<demahum> genii: It's CDMA :D
<demahum> genii: That's the technology they are using...
<nrml1> bekks, me? or the vpn server?
<bekks> nrml1: you. the client computer.
<nrml1> bekks, how do you disabled it? I want to use the vpn provided dns servers exclusively
<genii> demahum: The important thing would be to find out the exact device name, manufacturer, it's vendor code and device code
<nrml1> bekks, and want them shown in the system config instead of the ISP ones
<genii> ( much easier to search this way)
<bekks> nrml1: Take a look here: http://mark.orbum.net/2012/05/14/disabling-dnsmasq-as-your-local-dns-server-in-ubuntu/
<nrml1> bekks thanks
<blizzow> I can access my hosted website on my phone, but whenever I try from my office, it just hangs.  I cleared my DNS cache and am still unable to get to the hosted site.  I'm able to traceroute to the site but unable to get to it with curl, telnet 80, or anything of that sort.  Anyone have an idea what might be going on?
<knutjb> which packages should I install to get jpeg support in vtk5. When I compile I get this error message /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lvtkjpeg
<chulis> my ubuntu doesnt init i have my pastebin with log can anyboddy help me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10329623/
<Jojo123_> Hello everyone
<Jojo123_> :)
<chulis> i need to repair my ubuntu
<bekks> chulis: What do you mean by "init"?
<chulis> no start
<chulis> few seconds after starting it stops
<demahum> genii: Oh... That's easy. I have a box... :D
<demahum> genii: I will pastebin details...
<Eremox> Hello, i need help choosing a programming language..
<juniorsa> Hi I'm getting errors when connecting a USB drive to my 14.04 system "Test WP failed" I'm not sure why it doesn't automount - any suggestions? I have tried 2 USB drives with the same errors and they don't automount...
<bekks> Eremox: For what?
<cswalker> eremox... starting out or experienced?
<bekks> Eremox: And how is that related to Ubuntu? :)
<chulis> can anybody help me?
<demahum> genii: Here are the specs: http://picpaste.com/IMG_1826-k8cgrttS.JPG
<demahum> genii: And here: http://picpaste.com/IMG_1825-gbYyBrHG.JPG
<Burrito> Eremox, probably not the right place to ask that, unless it's something Ubuntu-specific
<b0nn> WTAF has happened to flash, I can't watch _anything_ on Ubuntu
<genii> demahum: Looks like there's a driver for it, adutux
<Burrito> Eremox, I'm not sure where you could ask, but I would ask in #programming if I were you. Type "/join #programming" (without the quotes) where you just typed your message to this channel.
<demahum> genii: link?
<myopicjazz> Has anyone tried to do a manual upgrade to the 14.04.2 kernel on 14.04.1? I see that the recommended command is 'sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic' but I have seen a report about this causing dependency errors.
<bekks> myopicjazz: So why dont you just use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<myopicjazz> I did. It won't upgrade the kernel.
<bekks> myopicjazz: dist-upgrade does, upgrade doesnt.
<MonkeyDust> myopicjazz  reboot after the kernel upgrade
<myopicjazz> I did dist-upgrade and upgrade. It didn't upgrade the kernel.
<k1l> myopicjazz: i think you are confused of the point-releases. if you have a 14.04.1 installed and run the updates you become 14.04.2 anyway.
<k1l> myopicjazz: but to install the 3.16 backports kernel you need to install the kernel package. see enablement stack
<keyfind_us> what does ctcp'd mean?
<myopicjazz> I am running 14.04.2 as of yesterday. I just didn't get the kernel upgrade.
<k1l> !eas | myopicjazz
<k1l> !hes | myopicjazz
<k1l> !enablementstack | myopicjazz
<ubottu> myopicjazz: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<genii> demahum: There's not any link to download the driver or so on, it's already on Ubuntu at /lib/modules/KERNELVERSIONHERE/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/adutux.ko    . You'd have to modprobe it though
<k1l> myopicjazz: its a LTS, it will not install a new kernel version. you need to do manually with the backports kernel package.
<demahum> genii: Indeed it is. I have found it. :D
<myopicjazz> The command I listed is from the LTS Enablement Stack page. No one has experienced any errors running it?
<demahum> genii: And modprobe would be?
<genii> demahum: There may be some special dialling string needed though, many USB modems are like this, where they might need something like *99# or similar before they work properly
<k1l> myopicjazz: run the command and see. but you can install the kernel package only
<demahum> genii: That would be something like parameters while running modprobe or I should change the adutux (if it is possible)?
<genii> demahum: No, the driver just gets activated by like sudo modprobe adutux. then in the result of dmesg |tail  you should see what device assignment it got, like maybe /dev/ttyUSB0 ot /dev/ttyACM0 or similar. Then in network settings you treat it like an old dialup modem where you can send codes to that device asignment
<genii> work, afk a bit
<umbra_purus> Hey. I have a question. Can someone explain me what is the canonical partners is? there is a option in software update to select but I dont know what it is
<jerome> des français
<umbra_purus> Hey. I have a question. Can someone explain me what is the canonical partners is? there is a option in software update to select but I dont know what it is
<umbra_purus> ?
<umbra_purus> Hey. I have a question. Can someone explain me what is the canonical partners is? there is a option in software update to select but I dont know what it is
<umbra_purus> Hey. I have a question. Can someone explain me what is the canonical partners is? there is a option in software update to select but I dont know what it is
<genii> umbra_purus: From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party_Software_Tab  .. "The partner repositories offer access to proprietary and closed-source software and are not enabled by default. Users must specifically enable these 'partner' repositories. Select "Close" and "Reload" to save and update the database if you chose to add either or both of them. "
<umbra_purus> but what is it?
<umbra_purus> an example of software that they provide and where can i get? just by enabling the option in software update?
<genii> umbra_purus: skype for example
<SCHAAP137> an example would be, vmware view client umbra_purus
<SCHAAP137> or skype, indeed
<demahum> genii: I have just put modem into Ubuntu, run the sudo modprobe adutux, and then dmesg | tail... However... Output is istrange...
<genii> demahum: Please pastebin for examination
<umbra_purus> but where can i install these apps? via ubuntu software center?
<genii> umbra_purus: Yes
<umbra_purus> so if I just enabled the option I didnt need to install skype via terminal window?
<genii> umbra_purus: When you enable new repositories either in the software centre or by command line, they will now appear in the software centre as available to be nstalled
<genii> umbra_purus: Correct.
<umbra_purus> and as you said it's available in ubuntu software center correct?
<demahum> genii: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-02-20_21_39_02-uibrxnO2.png
<umbra_purus> and there's no security issues?
<umbra_purus> genii and there's no security issues?
<umbra_purus> genii and there's no security issues?
<genii> umbra_purus: There's not usually any security issues with repositories that are considered official like the normal ones or the partner one. The sketchy ones are PPAs that are done by individuals or groups not working on projects which are an official part of Ubuntu
<OerHeks> call me maybe
<genii> demahum: It's too small for me to read
<umbra_purus> genii: but ubuntu didnt udpate anything and for example skype doesnt appear in ubuntu software er
<umbra_purus> genii: but ubuntu didnt udpate anything and for example skype doesnt appear in ubuntu software center
<ArmoredDragon> for some reason samba is hiding files from windows clients if the file name contains unicode characters; how can I make it show them anyways? For example, if from the windows client I type the ö character, samba will immediately hide the file from the client. I just want it to show unicode files anyways because the windows client does support that
<umbra_purus> how come?
<umbra_purus> genii: but ubuntu didnt udpate anything and for example skype doesnt appear in ubuntu software center. how come?
<genii> umbra_purus: I'm not sure if the software centre automatically updates the moment you add a repository. But for instance in command line you have to run for instance sudo apt-get update after adding one for the new packages to appear
<genii> ( I don't bother with the gui for installing things)
<umbra_purus> genii: if that doens't work what else can i do?
<umbra_purus> genii: if that doens't work what else can i do? (im sorry to bother with such trouble)
<genii> umbra_purus: If you already installed skype by commandline somehow, it may not appear in the software center because to uninstall the version you have is not within the power of the software centre. You would have to use some command-line way appropriate to how it was put on in the first place
<demahum> genii: http://pastebin.com/BhkVbpbS
<demahum> genii: Now better?
<genii> umbra_purus: If at commandline you do something like: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy skype    ...it will likely not have an URL attached to the version you currently have
<umbra_purus> genii: can you give me an example of another app that will only appear in software center by enabling the repository option?
<genii> demahum: We need to go a bit further back. Can you pastebin output of: dmesg | tail -n 100    instead?
<demahum> genii: Yes...
<genii> umbra_purus: Any app which is in that repository you are adding
<umbra_purus> genii: in canonical repository?
<genii> umbra_purus: Here are some of the things in it for instance: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner
<genii> Please bear with my lag, I'm at work and get called away from my computer quite often
<demahum> genii: Just to clarify.. Firstly to put modem into Ubuntu, run modprobe adutux and then dmesg | tail -n 100?
<umbra_purus> how can i remove a app via terminal window?
<umbra_purus> sudo apt-remove?
<genii> demahum: If you currently have it plugged in, unplug it for about 15-20 secs. Also do sudo modprobe -r adutux  .Then plug the modem back in, wait maybe 5-10 seconds. Then do again sudo modprobe adutux .Then the dmesg|tail -n 100
<genii> umbra_purus: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<umbra_purus> need urgent help!!!
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa-purge | umbra_purus
<ubottu> umbra_purus: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<umbra_purus> just used sudp apt-get autoremove skype but i didnt remove skype but removed something of python!??!
<SchrodingersScat> why did I think that was a ppa?
<umbra_purus> can someone help me please?
<compdoc> umbra_purus, thats not the proper command
<genii> umbra_purus: the autoremove will not uninstall anything which something else in the system still depends upon, so don't worry
<bprompt> umbra_purus:     you could always do   -> sudo apt-get -f install;  to get the python lib  back I'd think
<SchrodingersScat> umbra_purus: sudo apt-get remove skype should be fine
<umbra_purus> python ws4py psykka cherrypy3
<umbra_purus> and some bunch
<umbra_purus> but that didnt remove skype i dont know why
<SchrodingersScat> I have no idea what you typed in then.
<umbra_purus> sudo apt-get autoremove skype
<SchrodingersScat> umbra_purus: just sudo apt-get remove skype
<umbra_purus> for some reason it removed python libs
<umbra_purus> wont work
<bprompt> umbra_purus:     just dependencies that probably skype was using, no other packages need them, thus, so is perfectly fine
<SchrodingersScat> umbra_purus: those were probably already in your autoremove
<genii> umbra_purus: The more you beghin to improvise your own instructions when we are trying to tell you the correct instructions, the more difficult it becomes to try and assist.
<umbra_purus> oh sorry genii
<SchrodingersScat> and how can skype be urgent?
<umbra_purus> but how can i fix the problem?
<ArmoredDragon> anybody konw why samba hides files from windows clients when I type the ö character in the file name?
<SchrodingersScat> umbra_purus: just sudo apt-get remove skype
<SchrodingersScat> umbra_purus: you could maybe even sudo apt-get purge skype
<umbra_purus> im talking about the python and libs files i accidently remove
<umbra_purus> skype is not installed is the answer the terminal window gives
<bprompt> " i accidently remove" ?
<umbra_purus> can we focus on getting back the files I
<umbra_purus> of python and libs?
<Pici> umbra_purus: Why do you think you accidentally removed them?
<umbra_purus> because i did auto remove and it removed python and libs files
<umbra_purus> auto remove skype
<umbra_purus> and it went for something else
<Pici> umbra_purus: If they were flagged for autoremoval, then you don't need them.
<umbra_purus> are you sure?
<Pici> umbra_purus: I assure you, its very unlikely that you removed python itself. You probably removed an undeeded python module.
<umbra_purus> ivve tried sudo apt-get -f installed and it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded
<umbra_purus> and does that mean?
<Pici> umbra_purus: It means that you have pending updates that you haven't done.
<genii> umbra_purus: Like I said before, autoremove will not uninstall anything that something else still installed will require in order to run
<umbra_purus> okay genii thanks
<DearFriend_PC> channel change
<demahum> genii: So, to clarify... To put in the modem, then to run sudo modprobe adutux and then to run dmesg | tail -n 100?
<DearFriend_PC> join #omni
<DearFriend_PC> lol sorry,
<genii> demahum: That's the basic gist, yes :)
<genii> demahum: From there we look at the output and see if there's anything enlightening that will help us get it to work
<demahum_> genii: Done it. I will pastebin the output in a second...
<demahum_> genii: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/qbLH6vRX
<hexafraction> Hi, I have a bunch of files that contain only a number in them (in a reasonable character encoding). How can I search a directory for all such files where that number is greater than some constant of my choosing?
<demahum_> hexafraction: You have to use some scripting language for that...
<demahum_> hexafraction: Python could be my choice for that...
<demahum_> hexafraction: You have to learn basics + reading from file...
<genii> demahum_: Are you sure this is the dmesg after the adutux module was loaded? It's recognizing the modem as a mass storage device right now
<hexafraction> demahum_: OK, thanks
<demahum_> genii: 100%
<genii> demahum_: OK. So looks like more research is needed. But we have now at least the vendor:device code which is 16d5:f000
<ArmoredDragon> anybody konw why samba hides files from windows clients when I type the ö character in the file name?
<bagginsDK> You mean that they are hidden or not existing?
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: found this - https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2007/06/msg00382.html
<demahum_> genii: This 16d5 repeated twice... But the ProductId was different... Once it was f000 and then at the end is 6603?
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: looks like you need to switch to UTF-8 encoding
<ArmoredDragon> bagginsDK: they certainly still exist, e.g. if I ssh to the linux server I can ls and see they are there
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: bagginsDK: its reported that the file/folder just wont display properly, its not hidden.
<genii> demahum_: This is not unusual. Some WWAN device drivers run and then the device suddenly reports an entirely different device number. I have a Gobi2000 card like that for instance
<ArmoredDragon> omgitsmit: it shows up fine from the linux side, but not the Windows side
<omgitsmit> oh wow
<bagginsDK> It is just a matter of utf-8
<omgitsmit> windows language packs?
<omgitsmit> i dunno
<ArmoredDragon> well
<ArmoredDragon> if I name a file on the local disk with that character, it works fine
<bagginsDK> Even comment in eclipse or hardcoded strings have the same problem
<bagginsDK> Utf-8 is the friend of all pc users
<ArmoredDragon> omgitsmit: but if I name something that on the linux server, then it hides it from windows clients
<demahum_> genii: These files on the modem cannot help? Maybe that's the reason for recognizing it as mass storage... Modem contains files for istalling on windows... driver... etc...
<bagginsDK> Do you have a script with mkdir>
<compdoc> ArmoredDragon, you might have a look:  https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2007/06/msg00382.html
<ArmoredDragon> omgitsmit: meanwhile it shows up fine on the linux side, so I'm thinking it's just samba
<genii> demahum_: The files on the modem are so when you plug it into a windows machine, it autoruns the device driver install
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: hmm
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: thats interesting
<demahum_> genii: I know... These files can't help on Ubuntu?
<ArmoredDragon> omgitsmit: I'm thinking that samba is just assuming that windows won't handle unicode, so it simply doesn't show the files
<genii> So the files there will not be too useful unless there is firmware that we could put into /lib/firmware
<genii> work, afk
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: you can try to set the UTF-8 on the samba side and see if it helps any
<mcphail> demahum_: you can try running the usb_modeswitch command a few times to see if it chamges it to modem mode. However, you might need to send a cryptic string to the device to get it to change
<ArmoredDragon> omgitsmit: how do you do that?
<demahum_> mcphail: and the cryptic string would be
<demahum_> ?
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2007/06/msg00382.html
<mcphail> demahum_: that's the problem. The cryptic string is device specific and I don't know what it would be (if any) for your modem
<demahum_> mcphail: and the usb_modeswitch command would be like?
<mcphail> demahum_: just run the command as is and it will give you a help file letting you knwo the parameters
<demahum_> mcphail: Good. I will try it now..
<mcphail> demahum_: you'll need -v venorid -p productid as a minimum
<omgitsmit> :(
<mcphail> *vendorid
<omgitsmit> y u so grumpy
<ArmoredDragon> omgitsmit: I don't think the solution they describe is relevant in my case because it talks about setting environment variables. I think what samba is trying to do is prevent windows from having problems when presented with invalid file names, e.g. file names with colons
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: but samba will read from the locale right?
<ArmoredDragon> omgitsmit: I don't think so because smb.conf includes provisions for unix character set and display character set
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: i dont know how to resolve that issue, im just giving suggestions
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: good point
<omgitsmit> ArmoredDragon: i have my conf open right now looking at that :)
<GermanMeat> Howdy
<GermanMeat> Strange problem with Ubuntu 14.10 .. When logging off /on system have to do it 2X
<bagginsDK> i would like to ask if there are major differences between mariadb and mzsql
<GermanMeat> When starting up or shutting dovewn, have to do it 2x
<GermanMeat> does that make sense
<GermanMeat> ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hello
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how can I do a clean install of ubuntu server from the dvd
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it keeps booting to the old installation
<ToAruShiroiNeko> for which I dont remember the password
<demahum> mcphail: No switch method given. :)
<demahum> genii: Thanks a lot for your help. I appreciate that a lot. Wish you luck... :)
<demahum> mcphail: Also... :)
<bekks> ToAruShiroiNeko: Just boot the dvd and reset the password instead?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> bekks how can I do that?
<genii> demahum: We can always keep plugging at this next week also :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that would save me quite a bit of time
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont remember the username either TBH
<bekks> ToAruShiroiNeko: Insert the dvd, and boot it. Maybe you have to adjust te boot order in the BIOS.
<demahum> genii: No need for it... There are better things to do... linuxfromscratch is waiting for me... :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it boots to the cd and gives me option of *Ubuntu or advanced
<Pinguim50> Hi guys, how are u?
<genii> demahum: LFS is an excellent way to learn how distributions are made. Good luck with that!
<upsell5> trying to figure of this sudo issue.  I created a non-root user that I SSH into, that works fine I don’t have to enter a password.  BUT, when I sudo, it asks for password.  I added a line in my ‘sudo visudo’ deployuser ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL    but it still asks me for my password, why?
<demahum> genii: That's my goal. Thanks. :)
<upsell5> I did reboot also.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it may be faster if I do a clean install
<bry8knight> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<divBy0> is there a generic way to disable certain icons in the notification area by the clock? in particular im trying to hide the opendrive icon.
<nrml1> hmmm I'm trying to restart dnsmasq but can't find it.
<nrml1> its not in init
<bry8knight> ubottu: archive
<deadmund> I'm running xfce.  I think I might have removed some notifications packages a while ago.  When I run "notify-send 'some message'"  nothing happens.  what do I need to install?
<bry8knight> !archive
<bry8knight> Where can old releases be obtained?
<Pinguim50> I've a problem, when i connect some HD or pendrive at my computer, the system don't give me the permissions for to access this device
<k1l> !eolupgrade | bry8knight
<ubottu> bry8knight: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pinguim50> somebody alredy have this trouble?
<divBy0> can someone please explain to me how the deja dup backup filing works? if i want to go back to the most recent backup do i have to have all of the files in that folder where i set the backup?
<Pinguim50> I use Xubuntu, and this alredy happen at Debian with me
<divBy0> Pinguim50: windows on one of those drives?
<deadmund> I figured it out.  I needed "notify-osd" installed.
<Pinguim50> divBy0, I use Linux :)
<bry8knight> How can the kernel version of old releases be seen?
<divBy0> Pinguim50: me too. windows also
<Pinguim50> I guess this is not a problem with kernel, because I alredy have this with other kernels and at others distributions
<Pinguim50> I use windows only at virtual machine :P
 * divBy0 stares out the window and drools
<MonkeyDust> Pinguim50  me too
<k69> Hi, how may i break /dev/sda with os on sda1, to /dev/sda with sda1 and os in it & /dev/sdb & /dev/sdc  with terminal commands. i know about gparted tool, but was wondering if i could do it at run time  with ubuntu terminal for example. is it possible?
<Siente> Hello guys, how can I change my monitor settings from 60 hz to 120 hz or 144 ?
<Pinguim50> Maybe this problem is some error configuration at permissions or some bug.
<divBy0> anybody know how to do differential backups with deja dup?
<Ben_g> Hi
<Ben_g> I have a backup image of an SD card on my computer (with multiple partitions on it), and I need to extract some files from it without burning it to an SD card.
<Ben_g> How can I do that?
<Guegs> Wowzas. Just now discovering the awesomeness that is Ubuntu Desktop (been using 12.04 server for around a year now.
<Guegs> I'm in love.
<Guegs> Just need to figure out how to properly utilize my gtx 650 ti gfx card so I don't get tearing when re-sizing windows.
<Diddy_Kong> Anyone emulate Sega Saturn game console ?
<genii> !info yabause
<ubottu> yabause (source: yabause): beautiful and under-rated Saturn emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13.1-1 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<Bray90820> How would I have a nas auto mount on boot
<Diddy_Kong> ubottu - I tried to get yabause to work from software center - couldn't
<ubottu> Diddy_Kong: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<serverboy> hi all. can someone advise a good theme manger for ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Guegs: What driver are you using with that 650ti ?
<super-allah> burn all jews in oven!
<super-allah> sieg heil!
<super-allah> allahu akhbar
<super-allah> death to infidels
<Guegs> sorry Bashing-om, didn't get notified of the highlight with hexchat.
<Guegs> proprietary 331.113 from nvidia.
<Bashing-om> Guegs: I recon shold worj, but I see the 304 version remommneded by Nvidia : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-304.51-driver  .
<Bashing-om> work*
<jkli> hm
<jkli> forgot my ubunut user passwor
<jkli> anyway to overwrite it?
<IYI> What do you think, guys? Could this be real http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=648714 or it is just another crap?
<vallx_> does anybody can help me with this :http://paste.ubuntu.com/10330888 have ubuntu installed, alone, and dont allows to  boot windows
<Bashing-om> jkli: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<OerHeks> vallx_, last line says:: The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition)
<OerHeks> Download as text
<OerHeks> There is an UEFI manual also, i am not that experienced with these new partitionings
<Guest76383> Hi guys, I've installed Lubuntu 14.04 on my laptop. I've found one issue which I can't solve. Namely, the Volume Control doesn't appear. I've tried to add it manually, this doesn't work eather. I've also tried to play a movie, and the sound does not work also
<purvesh> I want to copy whole portable 1TB hard disk to my Internal empty 1TB hard disk and currently running on live ubuntu usb stick how to clone it or should i have to make raid 1, can someone help me what will be best way to do this?
<chulis> can any body try to help me to install grub I need to recover my ubuntu
<vallx_> 0erheks ok will try thanks, I can boot ubuntu with no problems, just I would like to install also windows but it doesnt boot either from dvd or usb bootable
<chulis> my grub is broken so i cant start ubuntu
<mtn> vallx_: if you run "sudo update-grub", does it show windows?
<mtn> chulis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<vallx_> mtn, no
<mtn> vallx_: ah, ok. you sure the windows install is still there?
<vallx_> this pc never had windows installed
<mtn> vallx_: ok, I misunderstood. you just want to install windows?
<Bray90820> How would I have a nas auto mount on boot
<vallx_> mtn, I have ubuntu and I would like to install windows too
<mtn> vallx_: you should ask for windows help on a windows channel. they should be able to help you
<vallx_> mtn, just stupid comment but ok
<purvesh> chulis, Hi If you are on live cd then maybe this option will also help you, see option 2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<chulis> I have installed ubuntu in other partition but says couldnt install grub so i canta stat ubuntu
<ne> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ne> I can't install
<ne> drop box hungs
<ne> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ne> help
<ne> Downloading Dropbox... 100% o share and store your files online. Want to learn more? Head to http://ww
<ne> this is what i get
<ne> any help
<ne> please
<ne>  I need to install some programs
<ne> help
<omgitsmit> ne: calm down
<ne> thanks
<ne> omg
<omgitsmit> ne: if its such an emergency, you can quickly grab your programs via web
<ne> i want to install it though the package manager or the terminal
<ne> and it won't let me
<omgitsmit> ne: you have a .deb file or something?
<k1l> !paste | ne
<ubottu> ne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> ne: put all the terminal output there and show us the link
<ne> no
<ne> omg
<mtn> oh noes
<ne> everything gets hung in the terminal
<omgitsmit> ne: "everything"
<ne> yep
<omgitsmit> ne: even sudo apt-get update?
<ne> hold
<k1l> ne its hard to help you with that issue if you cant show us the error and what is going on
<fiZLik> hello guys
<omgitsmit> welcome fiZLik
<ablest1980> hey
<ne> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ne> this is the outcome
<ne> omg
<fiZLik> how i can restart my call of duty server with some terminal command?
<omgitsmit> ne: and when you follow its instructions?
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: you want to reboot the entire box?
<ne> yea
<fiZLik> yup
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: sudo reboot
<ne> hold
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: you can also use shutdown, i.e. sudo shutdown now -r
<ne> Downloading Dropbox... 100% o share and store your files online. Want to learn more
<ne> it hungs there
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: but reboot is faster and good for lazy admin :)
<fiZLik> when i type "sudo reboot" nothing happend
<ne> that i what it does
<Bray90820> How would I have a nas auto mount on boot
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: try shutdown now -r
<k1l> fiZLik: see what the process name or id is and use kill
<omgitsmit> er, sudo shutdown now -r
<omgitsmit> lol
<ablest1980> what the c:/program folder of ubuntu?
<ne> are you talking to me omg
<k1l> omgitsmit: no need for the server to reboot
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: depends on the program, but usually /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<ablest1980> ok ty
<k1l> ne put all in a psatebin. its hard to tell with just that few lines
<omgitsmit> k1l: i asked if he wanted to reboot the entire box
<omgitsmit> ne: pastebin
<SCHAAP137> ablest1980, sometimes from installed packages also /usr/local/bin
<omgitsmit> +1 SCHAAP137
<ablest1980> ok
<ne> do't understand
<omgitsmit> go to pastebin.com and paste your terminal output
<k1l> omgitsmit: oh sorry. did sound like he just wanted to restart the process
<ne> omg i don't understand what to do
<omgitsmit> go to pastebin.com and paste your terminal output
<omgitsmit> ne ^
<ne> wwith what
<omgitsmit> ne: then send us the link so we can see what you are doing
<fiZLik> nothing sudo shutdown now -r
<SCHAAP137> but ablest1980, this is what the PATH variable does, it holds all relevant dirs with executables, so u only have to type the name of the program
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: the heck
<SCHAAP137> if the directory is in the PATH
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: you haz root?
<ne> ok
<ne> whats the code for the output
<omgitsmit> ne, just copy paste what you see in your terminal so we can see it too, this is not hard to do.
<ablest1980> root is like c:/windows?
<k1l> ne copy the output where it hangs on the dropbox install
<fiZLik> i njust copied files into my home directory and run it with start.sh
<ne> hold
<mtn> ablest1980: no
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: can you show us the start.sh?
<k1l> ne: we cant see what you see. so if you want help you need to give informations
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: it will tell us what its start and we can tell you how to stop it
<fiZLik> sure wait
<ablest1980> what would be the c:/windows folder in ubuntu?
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: root, lol
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: /
<fiZLik> ./servers/1/coduo/coduo_lnxded +set basepatch /home/fizlik/servers/1/coduo/ +set homepatch /home/fizlik/servers/1/coduo/ +set fs_game bots +set dedicated 2 +set net_ip 192.168.0.100 +set net_port 35851 +set sv_maxclients 36 +set sv_punkbuster 0 +exec dedicated.cfg +map_rotate
<ablest1980> lol
<mtn> ablest1980: there isn't one. they are not the same. depends on what you are looking for.
<purvesh> I want to copy whole portable 1TB hard disk to my Internal empty 1TB hard disk and currently running on live ubuntu usb stick how to clone it or should i have to make raid 1, can someone help me what will be best way to do this?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: what are you trying to achieve?
<k1l> ablest1980: $PATH
<k1l> ablest1980: if you say what you want to do we can be more specific
<ablest1980> im just trying understand ubuntu and linux better
<ne> what is the code to output
<ne> omg
<omgitsmit> ....
<k1l> ne: just use the mouse to copy the text!
<omgitsmit> ne: select the text within your terminal
<omgitsmit> ne: copy
<omgitsmit> ne: paste into pastebin.com
<omgitsmit> ne: give us the url to it
<omgitsmit> 5) profit!
<ablest1980> ./ is like c:/?
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: ./ usually starts a bash .sh file or sort
<omgitsmit> like you're executing something
<ablest1980> ok
<mtn> ablest1980: no
<omgitsmit> or not lol
<ablest1980> lol
<fiZLik> omgitsmit: no, i want to restart server if i change some server configs or something
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: just the game or the actual server hardware
<k1l> ablest1980: no. $PATH is where programs are looked at. its a variable. so what do you want to do?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: /usr is similar to C:\Program Files ,
<fiZLik> server
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: sudo reboot and sudo shutdown -r should do it
<fiZLik> game server
<omgitsmit> ...wut
<ne> http://pastebin.com/LU7qbXzk
<omgitsmit> fiZLik: can you copy your start.sh script into pastebin for us?
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> root is c:/ ?
<ne> omg here it is   http://pastebin.com/LU7qbXzk
<k1l> fiZLik: kill coduo_lnxded
<EriC^^> ablest1980: well that's both the root dir of the filesystem
<omgitsmit> ne: that doesnt show us anything that was ran in terminal, without knowing what you ran, i wont be able to tell what to do next
<ne> ok
<fiZLik> k1l: that should restart server?
<ne> it just hung there
<omgitsmit> ne: new terminal window
<k1l> fiZLik: no, that stops (kills) the server
<omgitsmit> ne: wget https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/dropbox_1.6.2_i386.deb
<fiZLik> i need restart it
<omgitsmit> ne: sudo dpkg -i dropbox_1.6.2_i386.deb
<k1l> fiZLik: then you can run the command above used again to start it again
<ne> yea
<omgitsmit> ne: that will install the dropbox deb file
<k1l> fiZLik: if you want to change things you need to ajust the configs and the parameters given
<ablest1980> ty eric
<EriC^^> ablest1980: if you want to learn more about the file system hierarchy check http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.pdf
<EriC^^> it explains the posix reasoning for the hierarchy and what the dirs contain etc.
<EriC^^> np
<ablest1980> ty im viewing and saving that website
<omgitsmit> bookmarked it too :)
<Xtrivity> Hi guys, I am working with crontab. setup like so * * * * * /usr/local/php56/bin/php /home/myname/mydomain.com/bob/index.php
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: where is the actual time you want that to run?
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: all i see is *
<omgitsmit> er, i guess 1 min cron job would be * * * * * huh
<Xtrivity> the index.php creates a file.json but when the cron runs, instead of putting it in the same folder as the index.php (where I need it) it puts it in the path /home/myname/
<Xtrivity> * * * * * is once a minute
<omgitsmit> yeah i learned that just now :)
<omgitsmit> never had to run something every minute
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: sounds like you need to specify the output file path?
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: or just create a really hacky script that changes to the folder then runs the json script
<rashivar> hi.. sorry to interrupt.. just add a ‘cd’ command
<Xtrivity> rashivar,  in the cron job?
<rashivar> something like * * * * * cd /home/myname/mydomain.com/bob/ &&  /usr/local/php56/bin/php /home/myname/mydomain.com/bob/index.php
<rashivar> that should be enough
<Xtrivity> rashivar,  ill give it a shot, thanks
<ne> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ne> omg
<omgitsmit> ne: copy everything and pastebin it
<ne> ok
<ne> hold
<rashivar> Xtrivity , you’re welcome :)
<omgitsmit> rashivar: Xtrivity: i recall trying that and my cron would fail. i ended up creating a bin sh file that just changed folders before running my scripts
<ne> http://pastebin.com/P9i03kNS
<ne> omg
<omgitsmit> i thought it was "hacky" but it worked for me
<omgitsmit> ne: you only copied that one line
<k1l_> ne: copy more than one line.
<omgitsmit> ne: we need to see everything
<ablest1980> how do i clean my system
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: i use bleachbit
<ablest1980> ok
<omgitsmit> there's probably something better out there tho :)
<k1l_> ne: where is the problem with you showing us the output?
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: i also like to run autoremove and autoclean to keep my apt nice and tidy
<ablest1980> :)
<Xtrivity> omgitsmit,  yeah doesn't seem to work
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: rashivar?
<ablest1980> does it clean web history?
<rashivar> omgitsmit , cron sets $home as $cwd
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: rashivar: when i tried your method myself, i too had errors
<omgitsmit> rashivar: interesting, i did not know that
<rashivar> that is the default
<omgitsmit> rashivar: Xtrivity: like i said, i recalled having issues with having && in my cron. i was forced to create a bin sh script and just call that with my change directory in there
<rashivar> the other option is to configure within the php where to create the output json
<ne> it just don't work
<rashivar> use ; instead of &&
<Xtrivity> rashivar,  okay ill try it
<omgitsmit> rashivar: im stupid, why didnt i think of that
<omgitsmit> i use && to much i guess
<rashivar> me too :P
<omgitsmit> ne: what wont work? you don't know how to copy text and paste it into a browser window?
<omgitsmit> k1l_: whats that nifty new ubuntu pastebin terminal cmd i keep seeing around here
<k1l_> pastebinit
<rww> pastebinit, which isn't ubuntu specific
<ne> the install of dropbox
<omgitsmit> but i keep seeing it linked directly to ubuntu pastebin?
<ne> it seems it is dropbox that is the problem
<omgitsmit> ne: you cant even copy paste text
<rww> ubuntu's pastebinit package has a patch to use paste.ubuntu.com by default
<omgitsmit> rww, that makes sense :)
<ne> hold
<k1l_> ne: we dont know what the problem is because you cant show us the text you see in terminal. all text, not only one line
<omgitsmit> in b4 1 line pastebin
<omgitsmit> rww: do you just pipe it to that?
<rww> yes
<omgitsmit> i.e. sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<omgitsmit> right on, thanks :)
<ablest1980> what is ds store on blechbit?
<Xtrivity> rashivar,  sow hats the working solution
<Xtrivity> cause doesn't seem to work for me
<rww> ablest1980: cruft created by OS X e.g. if you share a USB flash drive between OS X and Linux
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: what do you have as the cron right now?
<ablest1980> is it safe to check everything in bleachbit?
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: i hope so, i always do :O
<ablest1980> ok rww
<ablest1980> :)
<EriC^^> Xtrivity: can you upload the .php file?
<omgitsmit> ablest1980: although i think the ds_store was one of the things it fails to "clean"
<omgitsmit> i know mine fails on a couple options
<rww> as usual with "cleaner" tools, 90% of the things they "clean" don't do any harm anyway
<omgitsmit> hahahaha
<omgitsmit> so true
<Xtrivity> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/qkNJdwpT thats all u need to know from the pastebin
<Guma> Any one running latest ubuntu core (snappy) on rPI v2?
<ablest1980> i check everything but backupfiles and memory
<rww> if i want to empty my browser history, i use my dang browser to do it
<Guma> Do you get certificate error when running snappy command
<guest342156743> I am wondering is there an equivalent to the registry file for linux/unix operating systems... or another words what would be the equivalent for these non windows systems would it be the/etc folder or is there some other many places that the os stores persistent data by default. Obviously user installed programs / third party non vital programs to the os can uses there own databases/flat files,...etc to store there persistent
<omgitsmit> Guma: still waiting to get my hands on a v2 :D
<guest342156743> data only concerned about the kernel and main operating system how it stores its persistent data
<rww> Guma: If you don't get help here, try #snappy
<Xtrivity> rashivar, think i got it, one sec
<Guma> rww. tahnx
<omgitsmit> guest342156743: i dont think linux has a "registry" like windows does
<EriC^^> Xtrivity: where do you want it saved?
<Xtrivity> EriC^^, same directory, but I think rashivar had the right answer to use the ; as opposed the the &&
<omgitsmit> Xtrivity: now i have to redo all my cronjobs!
<rashivar> glad to know it worked for you
<Xtrivity> haha, omgitsmit  beats a script haha
<EriC^^> Xtrivity: hmm, did it work..?
<Xtrivity> rashivar,  thanks bud, it worked.
<EriC^^> ok
<guest342156743> i know what i am trying to get at is where linux /unix stores its persistent data for the os obviously programs can be installed and uses any part of the file system so only concerned about where the os specific persistent setting s are stored
<omgitsmit> guest342156743: /etc and /usr i believe
<omgitsmit> guest342156743: config files?
<Jordan_U> guest342156743: System services keep configuration in /etc/, per user settings are stored in various drirectories within the user's home directory.
<rww> !hier
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<guest342156743> ok got that ... but /etc is for services or programs where is the os settings kept like security , network stuff like number of sockets allowed, process /memory settings...etc etc i beilieve your right in saying its either in /etc but could be also in /boot , /var
<guest342156743> or even opt or run folders
#ubuntu 2015-02-21
<Jordan_U> guest342156743: Is there a particular problem you're trying to solve?
<omgitsmit> Jordan_U: i was afraid to ask :X
<OerHeks> maybe he wants to explore dconf
<guest342156743> no just trying to find all the registry equivalent files for a unix or linux based machine i think the closest thing is etc folder and maybe var for log info (equivalent to the msc snap in event log files)
<dmatt> I installed 14.04 Hardware Enablement Stack and I am not happy about it, how do I revert back to 3.13 kernel and  original 14.4.1 stack?
<rashivar> guest342156743: in that case, add /proc also to your list
<rashivar> guest342156743:  that could be compared to the CurrentControlSet entries
<Jordan_U> guest342156743: As a general piece of advice, I would recommend not trying to think about things as "registry equivalents" or "X equivalents" (where X is some Windows component) at all. Just learn about how Ubuntu is configured, without relation to Windows concepts.
<k1l_> dmatt: uninstall the utopic lts packages
<k1l_> dmatt: dpkg -l | grep utopic
<guest342156743> ya for the process and memory what about sys or boot
<Juon> Ei pessoal
<Juon> Hii guys
<Juon> Who are yhou
<omgitsmit> Welcome Juon
<Juon> you
<Juon> Thank you
<rashivar> Jordan_U , (y)
<guest342156743> proc is the one but sys or boot maybe for boot configurations or sys system configurations
<Jordan_U> rashivar: I don't understand your last message.
<Juon> I stay tring install linux ubunto in my PC Pentium 4 3.6GHZ e 2.5GB the memory, and my monitor is SyncMaster 794v CRT , the problem is Hz = ?
<Jordan_U> Juon: What is your end goal? What problem are you running into when trying to achieve that end goal?
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: i think it's a thumbs up
<rashivar> yes, too much facebook nowadays
<dmatt> k1l_: is there easier way than apt-get remove names_of_all_packages ?
<Juon> and I can go into recovery mode, but in normal mode can not, I do not know what to do.
<Jordan_U> Juon: What happens when you try to boot normally?
<k1l_> dmatt: its not difficult. what give you: dpkg -l | grep utopic
<Juon> a black screen with a sign Hz think it's monitor frequency setting my video card is gforce 5200 128mb ram
<dmatt> k1l_: but this does not reinstall older packages removed when I installed those utopic packages. or does it?
<k1l_> dmatt: this command i showed you is just for listing the packages.
<k1l_> please show them in a pastebin
<Jordan_U> Juon: OK. For future messages please use proper capitalization and punctuation. It makes it easier to understand you.
<omgitsmit> Jordan_U: Juon came in speaking a diff lang at first :)
<oslo2015> How do I edit repos in terminal?
<omgitsmit> oslo2015: take a look at /var/apt/sources.list
<rww> /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> not /var
<omgitsmit> er
<oslo2015> omgitsmit, exactly what I was looking for
<oslo2015> rww, noted
<Jordan_U> omgitsmit: Getting capitalization and punctuation right is usually easier than other aspects of a second language, and having those two things can help make up for mistakes in other areas.
<omgitsmit> i get them mixed up often :)
<rashivar> osio2015: some files could also be in :  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<omgitsmit> Jordan_U: true
<omgitsmit> (purposely not capitalized)
<Juon> I'm using google translate, I will be more careful when typing.
<oslo2015> Can I remove external repos from the list without worry of fucking things up?
<Jordan_U> oslo2015: Please watch your language.
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | oslo2015
<ubottu> oslo2015: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Juon> My monitor is out of sync
<Jordan_U> oslo2015: But even with that, there is always a risk to adding third party repos.
<oslo2015> I aplogize for the language.
<oslo2015> Thank you for the tip.
<guest342156743> i know bin , sbin are for  global/core programs and sysadmin programs | cdrom,mnt,media folders are for mounting devices | dev is for device files | boot is for grub , lilo,...etc bootloader programs| home is where all users directories/data is | etc is for application/program configuration/settings data | lib is for programming .so shared library files for programmers to uses | proc is for your process information | root is t
<guest342156743> he roots home dir |  tmp is for temporary files | var is for log files and email messages
<omgitsmit> guest342156743: well done
<guest342156743> but what is opt , run , srv for seems like there linux distro specific
<omgitsmit> my /opt is empty, and ive followed tutorials that used /opt/ for installing packages
<dmatt> k1l_: not sure how to use pastebin, however I removed everything from dpkg ... utopic listing
<Jordan_U> !pt | Juon
<ubottu> Juon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<guest342156743> same with srv
<dmatt> k1l_: but i still have 3.16 kernel after update-grub which means it is not all back to old
<k1l_> guest342156743: omgitsmit /opt is for optional software, that is not installed from the package system
<guest342156743> is srv some thing for source packages / source files to go in
<k1l_> !paste | dmatt
<ubottu> dmatt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Juon> ubottu Obrigado
<guest342156743> ok so opt could be a folder in your /home directory so probably the reason why they created /opt is for a places to share third party programs/packages to all home users.. though not vital to linux
<omgitsmit> k1l_: that would make sense as to why they were using it to install additional software :)
<k1l_> guest342156743: no
<omgitsmit> guest342156743: i would not move opt to home
<omgitsmit> guest342156743: what are you trying to figure out exactly anyway?
<k1l_> well, yes. sorry did read that wrong
<rashivar> i guess he need to know what exactly each folder is for
<rashivar> guest342156743: you should read about FHS
<guest342156743> i am saying /opt is equivalent for the most part to just using your /home/user/opt directory you create manually
<rashivar> http://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_2.3/fhs-2.3.html
<EriC^^> didn't rww link him to the guide earlier?
<omgitsmit> yeah i think he did
<EriC^^> i think it explains everything pretty well
<omgitsmit> !hier | omgitsmit
<ubottu> omgitsmit, please see my private message
<k1l_> guest342156743: please read the basics that got linked to you several times now. that is really easy to understand from the guides
<guest342156743> and srv is this for source packages/global source code that all programmers can users or something
<Bashing-om> guest342156743: As one instance: ls -al /opt >> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 May 19  2013 google .
<dmatt> k1l_: I think I am going to reinstall everything from apt history log
<k1l_> dmatt: stop
<omgitsmit> hammer time
 * omgitsmit shuffles
<guest342156743> what about srv and run
<k1l_> dmatt: you are making it way to complex. but we cant help you since you dont give any exact detailed informations in what state your system actually is
<omgitsmit> guest342156743: he just explained srv
<EriC^^> guest342156743: the answers to all of your questions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<k1l_> guest342156743: do you even read?
<omgitsmit> sometimes people just get so excited about a new operating system :)
<dmatt> k1l_: I installed via "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<dmatt> "
<k1l_> <k1l_> dmatt: dpkg -l | grep utopic
<dmatt> k1l_: in hope I get some more power efficiency on my notebook, but it had exact opposite effect
<omgitsmit> dmatt: if the notebook is of lower spec, you might want to try Xubuntu. It runs really nicely on older hardware.
<omgitsmit> Have it running on the "P4 of fury" in the closet ;)
<dmatt> omgitsmit: its quadcore with 16GB :)
<omgitsmit> :(
<omgitsmit> no P4 of fury for you then!
<dmatt> k1l_: list of utopic packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/10332857/
<k1l_> dmatt: is that all? that there is none installed on your system
<dmatt> omgitsmit: I had my fair share of that
<k1l_> dmatt: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<dmatt> k1l_: I removed all packages that ware listed in original apt-get install and cleaned the rest per your request
<guest342156743> O ok that link clears most things up for me except the distinction of proc and sys if i remember correctly proc is for viewing process/memory info and can be used to send process signals , sys is more the writable version of proc to allow one to not only view but change system settings like address randomization on/off ,..etc would this be the distinction between sys and proc
<k1l_> dmatt: please stop interpreting things that i dont say. i am requesting only information to get to know on what status your system is since30mins now
<dmatt> k1l_: all 3.13 and one 3.16, which is currently active
<k1l_> dmatt: that is no secret information. just put it into the pastebin to show us because the details matter.
<dmatt> k1l_: I only specified what uninstall commands I already run
<dmatt> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10332908/
<k1l_> dmatt: ok, "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic"
<k1l_> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<guest342156743> very stupid question /lib , /bin , /sbin what is the difference between thoses and the ones under /usr.. i mean i get what /usr directory is but doesn't all users by default have access to /bin programs /lib libraries
<guest342156743> and /usr/sbin to sbin ?
<guest342156743> sysadmin to sysadmin?
<EriC^^> guest342156743: it's cause /bin are very basic, in case /usr in on a different partition so /bin can still be used during booting in case /usr fails
<feef> FUCK
<EriC^^> guest342156743: please check http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.pdf
<feef> sandstorm
<feef> so
<guest342156743> wait so does normally users by default have access to /bin , /lib as well as /usr directories and its subdirectories
<EriC^^> yes
<Jordan_U> guest342156743: There is currently a transition from having these directories separarate to having /bin/, /sbin/, and /lib*/ simply be symlinks to their counterparts in /usr/. The rationalle for this is given in http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge/ , and shows that the distinction is mostly historical and no longer relevant.
<dmatt> k1l_: I am not sure about that autoremove thing, for example it wants to remove my libc6-i386 which was definitely not installed by utopic update
<feef> wow
<guest342156743> so /lib could be placed in /usr/lib and the xxx equivalent can be placed in /user/xxx there is no benifit to seperation as there is for /root
<guest342156743> i don't know if /bin was programs universial to all linux distros and /usr/bin was more linux distro specific/specialized programs or if there was another reason for seperation
<guest342156743> similar for sbin
<guest342156743> and /sur/sbin
<Jordan_U> guest342156743: If you'd like to discuss the history of FHS please join #ubuntu-offtopic. For #ubuntu please stick to suppport discussion only.
<febreeze> hello
<dmatt> k1l_: this is apt history log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10333122/ I am afraid i lost lot of essential packages by that apt-get remove, first I spot was kubuntu-desktop , autoremove in this case does not sound like good idea
<dmatt> k1l_: but I might be wrong of course
<johnjelinek> hihi all
<johnjelinek> how's it goin'?
<johnjelinek> can anyone let me know how to configure 3-finger drag with Ubuntu 14.04.2?
<johnjelinek> I'm on a macbook pro and found this page that says the touchpad is supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/HardwareSupport
<mattviator> im trying to make a launcher for a game located at /home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64
<dmatt> k1l_: anyway, thanks for the help offered
<mattviator> im coming up short with the command to launche it in the exec line in the .desktop file
<EriC^^> how do you launch it from the terminal?
<djr013> anyone know any good place to go to whine about linux hardware problems that not even ndiswrapper can solve? it happens under both ubuntu (and variations) and arch linux, both under 32 and 64bit, with the native driver; neither 32 or 64bit XP ndiswrapping works, although it works fine under Win 7
<nbougach> How can I configure zsh to have timestamp in histfile?
<k1l_> dmatt: make sure linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image linux-image-generic linux-libc-dev linux-tools and your favorite desktop is installed.
<EriC^^> nbougach: try #zsh
<mattviator> EriC^^,  i dont i click on the executable from the gui
<djr013> the problem is with an Atheros ethernet card, native linux driver is atl1c
<djr013> and yes I've looked online for solutions, have been looking since I got the machine some years ago
<EriC^^> mattviator: well, how do you start the gui?
<mattviator> no i mean i use the filesystem to navagate to the executable and click it
<EriC^^> this /home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64 ?
<mattviator> yes thats where the starbound executable is located
<victorV>  
<johnjelinek> Does anyone else use a mac touchpad with Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> ok, did you try adding that path to the Exec part in the .desktop file?
<victorV> that
<victorV> server use irc?
<svetlana> hello
<victorV> hi
<EriC^^> mattviator: what's the executable's name?
<Mike321_> Can someone please help me with a network issue with ubuntu 14.04
<svetlana> ask
<svetlana> what is the issue in as much details as possible please
<daftykins> Mike321_: you need to ask with detail :)
<svetlana> what error do you get,what hardware you're using, what network you're trying to connect to
<svetlana> no, this does -not- mean to stop talking and disappear
<Mike321_> svetlana: fresh install of 14.04 built from mini iso. netgear a6100 usb powered wifi reciever. when first installed networking was enabled through ethernet, ran some commands from the forums and got the wifi working.
<Mike321_> i dont type fast sorry
<svetlana> it's alright
<svetlana> i assume you now forgot what commands you ran?
<svetlana> try to type «history» in your terminal and look at the first few lines or so, maybe it'll remind you what you ran
<Mike321_> now though ebery time i restart the machine it starts up with no networking capabilities at all. the network manager the first time gave an error that networking wasnt available for this version. i rebooted to grub, advanced options, enabled networking, and normal boot to everything working properly. now even that isnt working.
<Mike321_> and no, i have the page for the commands bookmarked. but with the new issue i dont even have ethernet internet
<Mike321_> im on another machine now
<Mr_B> Hey everyone! I have a question, hopefully one of you smart people can help, lol! I have 3 harddrives in this pc - one is a boot drive, the other 2 are matching spares I hope to run in raid1 as a storage. Can anyone recommend a way I can do this easily? :o I can give more information if necessary also! Thanks in advance for the help! :)
<EriC^^> Mike321_: is the page i linked you to?
<Mike321_> EriC^^: yes it is
<daftykins> Mr_B: are they blank right now?
<EriC^^> Mike321_: i think you'd just have to modprobe it's already installed
<Mr_B> Hey Daftykins! :) Yes they are!
<daftykins> !raid | Mr_B have a read here
<ubottu> Mr_B have a read here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mike321_> tried that. but the issue isnt just wireless networking EriC^^ its networking as a whole
<svetlana> I would check dmesg.
<Mike321_> when i try to enable networking from grub i get an error message, 1 sec and i shall type it up
<Mr_B> Hmmm.... Daftykins, thanks! I'll give it a read!
<mattviator> the exec=    line in my .desktop merely says Exec=/home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/starbound
<power_super> Hi in a bash script how can I check if a varriable is a single word e.g abcs or a word with slashes or a word with ..  (double dot)
<Mike321_> network-manger start/running, process 754 ModemManager [730] : <warn> couldnt find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/1-4': not supported by any plugin      ModemManager [730] : <warn> couldnt find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0': not supported by any plugin
<Mike321_> EriC^^: svetlana daftykins ^^^
<EriC^^> Mike321_: try typing sudo service network-manager restart while booted
<daftykins> Mike321_: please use pastebin in future
<EriC^^> power_super: try #bash
<Mike321_> EriC^^: ok give me a sec to boot back up
<Mike321_> EriC^^: once i get that error trying to enable i have a non responsive blinking cursor, doesnt execute commands just blinks.
<Mike321_> oh and if it helps to diagnose when it boots up it takes forever saying "waiting for network configuration
<Mr_B> To reiterate a bit; I'm only trying to raid1 two spare drives, those links only brought me to info of how to install Ubuntu in raid. :/    @Daftykins
<mattviator> prolly gonna have to boot to recovery?
<daftykins> Mr_B: oh well, read up on mdadm then
<Mr_B> Okay! Thanks again :)
<Mike321_> EriC^^:  stop: unkown instance: network-manager start/running, process 2362
<Mike321_> but i have no networking
<ablest1980> what cmd for ubuntu firewall?
<EriC^^> Mike321_: hmm
<levanlinh> chat ubuntu ?\
<levanlinh> \\\
<ablest1980> hi
<levanlinh> :v
<Mike321_> EriC^^: yea, i dont get it
<levanlinh> how to install game ubuntu
<levanlinh> on ubuntu
<EriC^^> Mike321_: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall modemmanager , who knows i guess
<oeslian> Hi there I have a question.  So I am dual booting currently and grub detects windows and ubuntu fine, but when I boot up my computer says no operating system detected.  I have to hit f11 quickly to select my boot device and choose sda3
<ablest1980> how do i disable firewall in ubuntu
<oeslian> levanlinh do you have steam?
<EriC^^> oeslian: change the boot order in the bios to have sda3 first
<oeslian> i don't see that option, it just lets me choose the hard disk as a whole
<EriC^^> ablest1980: it's already disabled by default, it's called ufw
<oeslian> i have the MSI Z97-G45 if that helps
<EriC^^> and how are you choosing a specific partition?
<EriC^^> what does f11 give you?
<ablest1980> yes but i enabled it
<Mike321_> EriC^^: nothimg
<ablest1980> can it affect my connection?
<oeslian> thats available in in the f11 boot device menu, but I don't see any choice of boot device in bios outside of hard disk vs usb boot
<EriC^^> oeslian: is this uefi?
<oeslian> ive even set sda3 as my boot device in gparted
<oeslian> its in legacy mode for windows 7
<ablest1980> ufw says i need root how do i get root?
<EriC^^> ok, i suspect you installed grub to sda3 instead of sda during the ubuntu installation, did you partition manually during the install?
<oeslian> ablest root is sudo
<ablest1980> ok
<oeslian> yes i did, should i puit grub on sda?
<ablest1980> ty i  forgot
<EriC^^> oeslian: yes, boot into the installation and type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda , then sudo update-grub
<ablest1980> bbl ty
<oeslian> boot into the live cd or just my linux installation?
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: A thought, as a minimal install does not include Network Manager, and you added it. what is "managed=false " from : cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ?
<EriC^^> your linux installation
<oeslian> ill try that now, thank you eric
<EriC^^> no problem
<oeslian> eric im going to reboot, ill be back in a minute and tell you if its fixed
<EriC^^> ok
<Mike321_> Bashing-om: ok im confused at what youre asking, when i type the "cat/etc...etc in command it says [ifupdown] above managed=false
<oeslian> hey eric it worked thank you
<EriC^^> great, np
<Mike321_> Bashing-om: ??
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: OK, that means I think that 'You" manage the networking. Your -> cat /etc/network/interfaces <- is it similar to mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10333762/ ?
<Mike321_> Bashing-om: yes minus the change to eth1 and everything else still says eth0
<Mike321_> Bashing-om: so how do i make ubuntu manage the network?
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: OK, is 'eth0' recognized, what returns -> ifconfig -a <-
<guest342156743> curious why are there by default symbolic links for the kernel and ramdisk in /  isn't the bootloader using the /boot/vmlinuz...etc /boot/initrd.img-.... etc under boot
<guest342156743> didn't know if i could delete just the links i mean unlink them or if they server some kind of purposes
<ayesian> df -h shows that /dev/vda1 is 100% full, how to fix help!!!
<Mike321_> Bashing-om: ok give me a few this is alot to type
<Bashing-om> guest342156743: That is done so the operating system is not rewritten each time the kernel gets updated/upgraded.
<omgitsmit> ayesian: system running?
<ayesian> yes
<guest342156743> how is that so with symbolic links
<omgitsmit> ayesian: last ditch effort, sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<omgitsmit> might free up some MB
<omgitsmit> so you have some wiggle room
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: All we need to know is if ifconfig get an inet address .
<ayesian> Reading package lists... Error!
<ayesian> E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)
<ayesian> E: IO Error saving source cache
<ayesian> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<EriC^^> ayesian: you can check what's taking up the space with du -sxh /* 2>/dev/null
<omgitsmit> duh, cant write logs to a full disk
<omgitsmit> i was just thinking of a quick way to free up stuff
<ayesian> that was running apt-get autoclean
<guest342156743> isn't it just copying the new compiled kernel to the boot directory and renaming .bkp the old kernel how is this symbolic link aiding
<Bashing-om> guest342156743: Follow the link, and ya see the new kernel that is pointed to in '/boot' .. grub takes care of that linkage .
<EriC^^> omgitsmit: he could remove the archives from /var/cache/apt/archives if he didn't want them anymore
<guest342156743> the make install command
<Mike321_> Bashing-om: yes its getting an inet address
<guest342156743> but grub doesn't uses the link it uses the direct /boot/...kernel so where is the link coming in
<EriC^^> ayesian: did this suddenly happen or ?
<guest342156743> to aid
<abhinavm> hi ..  just installed 14.04.2 LTC on a laptop, and facing issues with vnc server (Lenovo T420). the window manager does not come up (a single terminal does).
<ayesian> it shows 37G in /opt
<EriC^^> dang
<EriC^^> what's in there
<omgitsmit> haha was just learning about /opt today thanks to guest342156743
<guest342156743> i understand how symlinks work but if grub uses the direct path then the symbolic link is useless
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: What results -> ifconfig eth0 up <- ?
<abhinavm> need to set multiple VNC's for a demo, would appreciate some help !
<ayesian> well i removed the error.log in in /opt/nginx, didnt see any change
<Mike321_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<omgitsmit> abhinavm: i cant even get my vnc server to accept incoming connections properly at the moment, but thats on my todo list lol
<Mike321_> Bashing-om: ^
<ayesian> any ideas??
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: Wow, that sets me back on my heels .. lemme think a bit .
<abhinavm> omgitsimt  vnc connections are working, just the display and windows are screwed up ..
<EriC^^> ayesian: was this sudden or?
<omgitsmit> abhinavm: dual screens or anything?
<EriC^^> Mike321_: sudo
<omgitsmit> abhinavm: you said it was a laptop, do you have a external second screen attached? i dunno
<abhinavm> omgitsmit: no dual screens, just the laptop screen
<abhinavm> omgitsmit, more to do with window managers ..
<omgitsmit> abhinavm: gnome? unity?
<anna> Good Day People!
<omgitsmit> welcome anna
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: -> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup -v eth0 <- tell us anything ?
<abhinavm> omgitsmit: unity I guess ..
<Guest5020> I just got rid of windows8 on my newly bought Acer Aspire E-15 (don't judge, was cheap)
<Mike321_> EriC^^:  Bashing-om adding sudo didnt say it wasnt permitted but returned nothing and ok 1 sec
<omgitsmit> abhinavm: im assuming xorg is up and running find on the client machine?
<abhinavm> omgitsmit: it is standard install .. I tried installing metacity but that did not help
<Guest5020> and I cant get my trackpad AND wifi to work.
<omgitsmit> fine*
<ayesian> EriC^^: ubuntu is basically just running nginx, i think error.log filled it all up, i did rm /opt/nginx/error.log, but still shows /dev/vda1 100% use
<EriC^^> Mike321_: that means it worked
<rashivar> abhinavm , on the terminal you see, run `gnome-session`
<omgitsmit> rashivar: even for unity?
<ayesian> any way to search for large files in linux command line?
<EriC^^> ayesian: find / -size +1G
<abhinavm> omgitsmit: yes .. http://pastebin.com/ANqWmqmn
<Mike321_> ok Bashing-om socket/fallback and failed to open lockfile /run/network/.ifstate.lock: permission denied
<abhinavm> http://pastebin.com/q43KWPUw is the vnc startup
<rashivar> also, running gnome-session on vnc was not a nice experience for me ever.. i would prefer a mini WM like openbox or something
<omgitsmit> abhinavm: do you know where the vnc logs are kept? that might give you a clue as to whats happening after you connect successfully
<ayesian> sudo find / -size +1G…. /proc/kcore…. find: `/proc/6005/task/6005/fd/5': No such file or directory…. find: `/proc/6005/task/6005/fdinfo/5': No such file or directory…. find: `/proc/6005/fd/5': No such file or directory…. find: `/proc/6005/fdinfo/5': No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: checking .. not at all expected .
<omgitsmit> rashivar: abhinavm: maybe Xubuntu?
<abhinavm> omgsmit .. I can try xubuntu .. just need the thing to work :)
<omgitsmit> yeah no kidding :)
<rashivar> no need to reinstall
<rashivar> just sudo apt-get install xfce4
<omgitsmit> switching wm is pretty easy
<EriC^^> ayesian: try find /var -size +1G
<rashivar> and change line 13 to xfce4-session
<abhinavm> ok ..
<EriC^^> ayesian: or find /opt
<abhinavm> k .. I tried that as well earlier,on a different laptop.. but let me check here ..
<omgitsmit> EriC^^: did you figure out what was in /opt?
<abhinavm> is install of "xfce4" package sufficient .. no xubuntu-desktop required ?
<ayesian> EriC^^: returned blank on /var and /opt
<EriC^^> omgitsmit: nope he said nginx or something
<abhinavm> or it pulls on its own .. ?
<rashivar> xfce4 is sufficient because you already have X running
<omgitsmit> EriC^^: yeah i followed a tutorial for apache that had me working out of /opt
<rashivar> it will pull what it needs
<omgitsmit> EriC^^: which rose the question this afternoon :)
<sproc> Anyone here use openbox on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?  I just upgraded a bunch of packages and noticed my ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh no longer fires; has anyone else encountered this?
<EriC^^> ayesian: you still haven't answered if this was sudden or like a week ago it was at 95% and the week earlier 90%
<ayesian> EriC^^: i left the box on the internet for a month and its at 100% when i came back
<EriC^^> omgitsmit: small internet :P
<omgitsmit> sproc: do you know at which point in the script that it fails?
<ayesian> help!
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: sorry laptop died. im back
<omgitsmit> ayesian!
<sproc> As far as I can tell, none of it executes.  I'm logging in through the default Ubuntu login program (getty?).
<omgitsmit> \o/
<EriC^^> ayesian: so /opt was about 30gb when you left it?
<omgitsmit> sproc: have you taken a look at it?
<omgitsmit> sproc: could be something simple like a missing package or something
<ayesian> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<EriC^^> ayesian: please dont paste here
<abhinavm> omgitsmit, rashivar this is how it looks like : http://imgur.com/kAD76i2
<Guest5020> Can anyone help me out on some WiFi and Trackpad issues on an Acer Laptop?
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: did you recieve the last feedback?
<ayesian> 40G used
<omgitsmit> sproc: i had a script that failed after a LTS server upgrade. i opened it up and pasted teh script line by line until i found the error
<sproc> omgitsmit: I've verified that the autostart.sh still executes.  I still have openbox selected at login and it executes fine; I just have to manually execute autostart.sh to get my environment like it was prior to the upgrade
<EriC^^> ayesian: is /opt supposed to be that large? do you have files in it and what not?
<omgitsmit> gotcha
<omgitsmit> you said the script was failing
<sproc> s/still executes/still exists/
<ayesian> everything else is 1% or 0% in use
<omgitsmit> not failing to start on bootup :)
<abhinavm> omgitsmit, rashivar vnc logs : http://pastebin.com/vXXv2Q4C
<ayesian> how to check opt size
<omgitsmit> abhinavm: thank you
<sproc> omgitsmit: Er, well previously it executed automatically, whereas now I have to execute it manually
<omgitsmit> sproc: understood now :)
<omgitsmit> sproc: did you have a init.d script firing it off?
<sproc> omgitsmit: Nope, as far as I understood, openbox itself would execute whatever was in ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<BrianH> Hey guys.  Anyone good with troubleshooting graphics driver issues with nvidia?  I have an older system (2002ish, Dell Dimension 4600) that has an NV18 (GeForce MX 440 AGP 8x, rev2) graphics card.  Unity loads, but everything runs terribly slow.
<omgitsmit> but when does openbox fire?
<omgitsmit> (im not to familiar with openbox)
<sproc> omgitsmit: Whenever I hit enter after typing my password into 'getty'
<omgitsmit> sec
<rashivar> abhinavm, nice. so you got gnome-session running
<omgitsmit> sproc: openbox is a window manager
<omgitsmit> right?
<Bashing-om> Mike321_: Last I got was a 'locked' condition. I find this "In ubuntu 14.04 they have a new "feature" that makes it impossible to restart. Force the interface down and up works. -> sudo ip link set eth0 down ,  sudo ip link set eth0 up <- // Maybe ?
<sproc> omgitsmit: And it seems to open fine; I can verify openbox-session is running, and that it functions fine with this one exception
<EriC^^> omgitsmit: i think lightdm starts it
<abhinavm> rashivar, that works out of the box .. :) but as you see, there are no window decorators ..
<BrianH> Afaik, the nvidia drivers for this card will work under the 96.43.23 legacy driver, but I can't get it to work.
<sproc> omgitsmit: Yes, that's correct.
<EriC^^> sproc: you are using lightdm, aren't you?
<abhinavm> so I can't manage the windows
<sproc> EriC^^: Nope, regular openbox
<EriC^^> sproc: hmm?
<Guest5020> Can anyone help me out on some WiFi issues on my laptop? It's not hardblocked, but I cant seem to find the right driver, I tried a few already and worked my way through several forums.
<Guest5020> Please? :)
<rashivar> did you try running gnome-session in that undecorated terminal window ? or startxfce4 ? or openbox-session ?
<rashivar> i think the WM failed to start on your VNC session
<EriC^^> sproc: can you type ls -ld /path/to/your/script
<omgitsmit> sproc: /usr/libexec/openbox-xdg-autostart --list
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn -d 14e4:".
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: ok i had two issues, one was on my end the other is operating system. the ethernet cable end was broken in my router (the little lock broken off) so i had no wired connection. when i booted with the new cable i had no networking. i then booted into recovery, enabled networing, and resumed boot and everything was working fine.
<omgitsmit> if that path even exists..
<rashivar> abhinavm, change your xstartup a little bit..
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: No output at all
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: If that produces no output, then please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn", or if it's a USB dongle "lsusb".
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: so now my only problem is networking not enabling itself automatically.
<rashivar> line number 12 and 13 are causing problems for you
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: I had similar issue, cats and cables do not mix ! .. Why I now run eth1 !
<sproc> omgitsmit: It exists as /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/openbox-xdg-autostart on my system; it looks like I'm looking at some options with some checked and some not
<abhinavm> rashivar, what do I change it to ?
<rashivar> xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<rashivar> startxfce4 &
<rashivar> i guess you have installed xfce4
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/6DFsPHAp
<Guest5020> PS: Trackpad is not working either btw...
<abhinavm> rashivar, yes in installed xfce4 ..
<EriC^^> sproc: maybe the permissions are off on the script?
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: kids here not cats lol. and the ethernet cable is kinda stretched 40' through the house which is why i use the netgear a6100 wireless adapter to run the machine on wifi. however, i have to get the box to enable networking on its own at restart or im going to have to keep this eth cable stretched through the house
<EriC^^> try ls -l and check
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: Network is good now , right, and -> ping -c3 ubuntu.com <- gives good result ?
<rashivar> you will need to restart your VNC server now.. so the new xstartup will execute
<omgitsmit> sproc: do you have the option to select a session type before logging in?
<omgitsmit> playing around with openbox right now lol
<Guest5020> @Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/6DFsPHAp
<sproc> omgitsmit: Yes, and I select 'openbox' instead of the default window manager
<ayesian> #linux guys saved the day haha
<abhinavm> rashivar, so i started a new vnc session .. I got the xterm but no WM
<omgitsmit> sproc: does the default wm work by any chance?
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: yes good results from ping as well as network up and running with wifi and eth cable disconnected. but when i restart the machine loses networking and i have to plug the ethernet back in to enable networking manually through recovery
<sproc> EriC^^: The perms are world-readable; none of u/g/o has execute perms, but this has not changed since before the upgrade
<rashivar> ok.. show me the log and screenshot
<sproc> omgitsmit: Last time I tried it worked fine, though I don't think I've tried since the upgrade
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: Sorry, I know little about WIFI, just always works for me . Maybe others can chime in here ?
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: Please be patient.
<Guest5020> Sure, sorry.
<Mike321__> well its not technically a wifi issue i dont think, its the networking in general. when i restart even with ethernet plugged in (regular boot) networking is not enabled. i have to go into recovery mode (with ethernet plugged in) and manually enable networking altogether.
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: OK. I'm a little confused as to why that shows "ath9k" and "wl" kernel modules in use for your wireless card. ath9k is for atheros chipsets (which you have) and "wl" is for broadcom cards (which you don't have).
<abhinavm> rashivar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10334113/
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: Please pastebin the output of "nm-tool".
<omgitsmit> sproc: it looks like it uses tint2 and nitrogen, maybe openbox is technically loading but both tint and nitro arent?
<omgitsmit> is it like a empty destkop?
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FheXH0tm
<sproc> omgitsmit: Yep, just a blank gray background
<abhinavm> rashivar, http://imgur.com/6DC6xw5
<asarch> Any problems with updating the system?
<omgitsmit> have you checked logs for errors?
<asarch> I cannot use my wireless adaptor anymore
<sproc> omgitsmit: That's normal, though, except that I usually set a background with 'feh' in the 'autostart.sh'
<Guegs> Is there an Ubuntu channel that is less for support and more for just general chat?
<abhinavm> rashivar,  not sure what other wm runs before xfce ..
<rashivar> abhinavm, in that xterm, try running xfce4-session
<Jordan_U> abhinavm: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sproc> omgitsmit: Nope, that's a good idea; I'll try to find and look through those
<rashivar> it could be something from line 7
<omgitsmit> sproc: the system wide default autostart.sh is located in /etc/xdg/openbox/
<rashivar> sorru Jordan_U
<Guest62172> holo ubuntuers
<rashivar> sorry*
<abhinavm> rashivar, same .. another wm is running .
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces and the contents of any files in /etc/network/interfaces.d/ .
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: Think'n .. hang on a bit more .
<Guest62172> any html coders here?
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: #html for help with HTML.
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/fix-wireless-or-wired-network-not.html im checking this out as we speak. seem promising?
<omgitsmit> sproc: if you can get the default wm to work, i would just purge and reinstall. get it overwith lol
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: I will look at the link .
<sproc> omgitsmit: Noted; I'm going to log out and back in to test a change, BRB (also, thanks)
<Guest62172> some sauce
<omgitsmit> my thoughts exactly
<Guest62172> #4chan anyone?
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: Do not see how that link applies to your situation, wont hurt to see if that file exists on yout lap top .
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: well its a desktop and after reading a little i realized that it doesnt apply
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Azc9x9E4
<th3pun15h3r> so with a ubuntu 14.04 minimal install is there no lxde option just lubuntu core and lubuntu desktop?
<Jordan_U> th3pun15h3r: You can always install Ubuntu minimal then install the lxde metapackage post-install.
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: "iwlist scan"
<th3pun15h3r> just wondering if there is a real performance difference and if not id figure lubuntu desktop would have most programs setup and features ootb
<Guest68362> hello , are there some bugs with gnome tweak tool?
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: im having no luck, how about yourself?
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/XZV32Kxn
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: how about using a different network manager like wicd?
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: "dmesg"
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: -> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules <- eth0 listed and the pci agrees with -> sudo lshw -C Network <- ??
<Guest68362> global dark theme from tweak tool doesn t work
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/DVg93EUh
<th3pun15h3r> right now been using zorin os 9 lite look changed to mac and added xcompmgr skippy-xd and opensnap so I can aerosnap my windows with my mouse or keyboard shortcuts.  It performs amazingly on the asus netbook im using now with 2gb of ram.  I like eOS luna but when I tested it live on a usb, it ran so crappy.  This setup I did with lxde runs fast and smooth.
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: OH .. that is right, you also want WIFI .. try changing the setting in "/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" to true ! .. and see if you can get the Network" icon active and usable !
<th3pun15h3r> so been thinking of making a distro setup this way for people that have hardware that doesnt support gala.  Just have to figure out how to change the splash and logo screens and have a nice install setup like lubuntu etc.
<th3pun15h3r> used remastersys a few times but nothing to make a polished nice looking distro.
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: it says command not found
<daftykins> th3pun15h3r: your convo is more general chat, probably more apt in #ubuntu-offtopic - especially since you refer to an unsupported distro
<Mike321__> Bashing-om:  nvm
<th3pun15h3r> ah kk thanks daftykins
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: ?/ lost me, ot I lost you "// ok I see nvm !// waiting to see.
<Mike321__> but how do i change it to true Bashing-om
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: "lsb_release -a"
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/yjRbR27T
<mattviator> Mike321__,  sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: ok 1 sec
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: fire up favorite text editor and open the file with admin privileges ( make a backup of the file fisrt) day with gedit : -> gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf <- . change " managed=false" to "managed=true' save the file and I like to reboot the machine to see the effect , (clear all memory) .
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: 1 sec i have a problem. it opened an empty file but gave me feedback in terminal. i'm going to pastebin it from the machine for you.
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | mattviator Mike321__
<ubottu> mattviator Mike321__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Bashing-om> Mike321__: Huh ?? as earlier you had advised the file did exist as you said that fiels was "false" ! .. check syntax/spelling !.
<Bashing-om> fiels/field*
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Elementary OS is not Ubuntu.
<mike123> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/ybYGwL7C i see what i did too. i used ".config instead of .conf
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: It's based on Ubuntu. But I'll retry with an ubuntu install and see if it works. Looking at the forums it wont, but then someone here could continue helping me. Thanks for your Time!
<paul__> 77\\
<mattviator> ath9k works out of the box in ubuntu afaik
<Jordan_U> Guest5020: You're welcome. I'm confident that with an Ubuntu 14.04 or 12.04 LiveCD/USB you will not have the problem that's currently being reported in dmesg. I'm less so, but still pretty sure that your wireless card will work with Ubuntu 14.04 out of the box.
<Mike321__> Bashing-om: ok im rebooting after changing it
<Guest5020> Jordan_U: ...and the touchpad. I hope so too, thanks again. Much love to the community, cheers
<daftykins> never good when you help for ages and they were deceiving the whole time :(
<Bashing-om> daftykins: hate when that happens, Makes you doubt all humaninity and the worth of the efforts you put forth !
<daftykins> *nod* ;_;
<artur> join #0x
<artur> !join #0x
<omgitsmit> wut
<royalaxe> hey everyone, does anyone know of a good movie avi database program for ubuntu?
<royalaxe> ive tried griffith but it seems to love to crash every time
<TiK> avi database? not sure what you mean
<daftykins> ^this
<Mike321> Bashing-om: ok bud, i cant get anything further then having to manually enable networking with every boot. i really appreciate all the help but i have work in the am and have to hit the sheets
<TiK> Mike321: make a script for it
<Bashing-om> Mike321: OK, we pick this back up tomorrow evening .. Lord willing .
<TiK> Mike321: you can add it to run on boot
<Mike321> Bashing-om: ok dude, thanks alot for everything tonigt, and TiK i would if i knew how.
<TiK> Bashing-om: have him make a script and have init or w/e execute it on boot up
<Bashing-om> TiK: That is a workable hack, but should not be required ! The focus should be on fixing the problem - I think .
<TiK> Bashing-om: good luck then
<Bashing-om> TiK: :) . We can, because we can .. the 'buntu way .
<TiK> Bashing-om: eh if it was me id just make a scripts and have init execute it or cron
<omgitsmit> what about upstart? i thought they switched to that?
<Scunizi> I'm dropping in fresh drive and rsync-ing my /home to the appropriate partition.  Then I'll install a fresh copy of 14.04.2 (currently on 12.04). Is there an easy way (apt-on-cd?) to make an installed package list and reinstall all my programs in one wack?
<Jordan_U> !clone | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<bigpup3> can anyone recommend a good dynamic bash shell prompt or motd/issue
<omgitsmit> Scunizi: i recall using Aptik to backup my ppas and apps also
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: thanks.. will that work from one vertion to the next?
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: Note, I have no idea how well that works between Ubuntu versions, and I suspect it's not well. Why not just upgrade?
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: I have a number of PPA's including x-swat that have to be wiped correctly otherwise the upgrade will get borked.  It's happened on almost every upgrade I've done.
<omgitsmit> Scunizi: http://www.tecmint.com/aptik-a-tool-to-backuprestore-your-favourite-ppas-and-apps-in-ubuntu/
<Scunizi> omgitsmit: thanks.. I'll take a look at it.
<omgitsmit> grabs icons and stuff now, pretty neat
<omgitsmit> haha i havent used it ina awhile
<ubuntu718> Hello, is there anyone here who is good with figuring out Ubuntu's network manager?
<fazz> ubuntu718: what is your question?
<ubuntu718> I'm having a touch time getting my wifi to connect. Ethernet works fine but my wifi keeps disconnecting
<ubuntu718> tough time **
<Bashing-om> Scunizi: Consider: dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  on old install , on new -> sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages , sudo apt-get -y update , sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade .
<fazz> ubuntu718: it might be a wifi question.
<Scunizi> Bashing-om: I understand most of that cli magic.. What's teh -y switch do? and what does the dselect-upgrade do?
<pj_> Heys folks! Do I need an id#?
<omgitsmit> pj_: just the secret handshake
<ubuntu718> I'm at a university so their wifi settings may be the issue but it works on my Windows
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: any errors in the logs?
<pj_> omgitsmit, is that a joke?
<Bashing-om> Scunizi: '-y' auto answers 'yes' and 'dselect=upgrade' compares what is to be updated to what is on the list . BY the way, I consider this only valid same same release old to new install .
<Scunizi> Bashing-om: I understand.. looks right-on for what I want. easy too.
<omgitsmit> Now serving: G13
<pj_> have an xsession err - cannot connect to brltty at :0 any ideas?
<ubuntu718> omgitsmit: I checked over the log and the only information that I can get from that is that the disconnecting is due to the SSID not being found
<Prometheian> I just bought an Acer Aspire Switch 10. It came w/ Windows 8.1 and is touchscreen. Is there a way I can find out if Ubuntu has touchscreen support?
<omgitsmit> Prometheian: have you checked out the wiki?
<Prometheian> Sorry, I have not. I have very limited Ubuntu experience (thumb drive and a vm once).
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: can you pastebin the errors?
<DrChappy> you'll learn to enjoy it
<omgitsmit> Prometheian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<Prometheian> I like what I've used of it, I've liked.
<Prometheian> But ty, I'll check that out!
<DrChappy> i bounced around a lot of linuces? (linuxes).... meh, idk what i'm talking about ...
<omgitsmit> "I LIIIIKE"
<DrChappy> ubuntu seemed the most "user friendly"
<DrChappy> old addage "the best linux to use is the one all your friends use"
<DrChappy> Ubuntu has the BEST documentation!
<omgitsmit> ha!
<AegNuddel> do ubuntu contain python?
<AegNuddel> does
<Prometheian> You can install it.
<DrChappy> yes
<NegativeFlare> AegNuddel: of course
<omgitsmit> AegNuddel: it can be installed via apt-get in minutes.
<DrChappy> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install python
<DrChappy> rather && ... meh
<omgitsmit> #LayingPipeTho
<AegNuddel> && instead of |?
<bazhang> omgitsmit, no need for the excess commentary
<DrChappy> trying it now lol one sec
<DrChappy> i think so tho
<ubuntu718> omgitsmit: Here goes a bit of the log, after it disconnects it just tries to reconnect so it does it over and over again. The error i was referring to can be seen on line 34 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10334763/
<Jordan_U> AegNuddel: No need for any of that, Ubuntu comes with python by default.
<AegNuddel> oh having trouble figuring how to install something
<DrChappy> you sure jordan?
<DrChappy> omg, I'm so sorry, he's right -  python is already installed by default
<fazz> I just left my mac for Ubuntu...
<fazz> I LOVE IT!!!!!!
<nextech> Hello
<fazz> I don't think I'm going back!!!
<omgitsmit> bazhang> omgitsmit, no need for the excess commentary
<rateder> fazz: to what.
<fazz> I just had to fix graphics with http://keyfind.us/ubuntugraphics
<nextech> hello anyone
<nextech> i have some question
<DrChappy> hello nextech
<DrChappy> go go go :)
<nextech> anybody can help me
<fazz> rateder: what do you mean?
<bazhang> omgitsmit, yes, keep it only support here, other take to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<HarbingerOfDarkn> Hey, does anyone have a second to help me through running a program in terminal?
<nextech> anything?
<fazz> HarbingerOfDarkn: sure.
<DrChappy> pretty sure you can ask your question, if we can help we will :)
<omgitsmit> bazhang: what about fazz  here and his new found apple freedom
<omgitsmit> just sayin'
<pj_> Anyone help me with xsession errors?
<fazz> hey now... :D
<omgitsmit> :)
<nextech> how to get IP in terminal?
<HarbingerOfDarkn> i am trying to open tor. I can get into the folder that it is in by using the cd Desktop command, but can't get it to start.
<fazz> i actually go all different ways... debian, fedora, centos...
<DrChappy> nextech type ifconfig
<fazz> sorry...
<HarbingerOfDarkn> do i need to type something before I input start-tor-browser?
<fazz> but I do like Ubuntu as my desktop right now.. :D
<HarbingerOfDarkn> i feel like i am missing a command
<rateder> HarbingerOfDarkn: did you set the properties to executeable
<nextech> what command to get IP in terminal?
<DrChappy> perhaps ./ harbingofdarkn
<HarbingerOfDarkn> not sure how haha. just started using ubuntu
<fazz> nextech: ifconfig
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: pastebin lspci please
<nextech> thanks
<DrChappy> nextech type "ifconfig" in terminal
<HarbingerOfDarkn> i had found a video on youtube showing me how, but forgot link
<HarbingerOfDarkn> one sec, lemme try. that sounds familiar chappy
<rateder> HarbingerOfDarkn: file property executable. Make sure it's checked.
<DrChappy> good catch rateder
<nextech> FAZZ: nextech@nextech-MS-7788:~$ ifconfig/all
<nextech> bash: ifconfig/all: No such file or directory
<nextech> nextech@nextech-MS-7788:~$
<HarbingerOfDarkn> chappy: that wasn't it. got the message "is a directory"
<HarbingerOfDarkn> rateder: one sec, lemme try
<ubuntu718> omgitsmit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10334830/
<DrChappy> cd to the dir and then ls
<nextech> Fazz are you there?
<DrChappy> look for bold :)
<dalekusa> Can somebody help me format an exFAT-formatted SD card to FAT32?
<DrChappy> nextech just "ifconfig" nothing after it
<fazz> nextech: sorry...
<nextech> yes
<fazz> ifconfig only...
<nextech> what?
<nextech> ok trhanks
<fazz> all is windows :D
<fazz> ifconfig eth0
<fazz> if that is your interface.
<fazz> ifconfig <interface>
<nextech> Faz thanks yes I got it
<DrChappy> careful with that fazz .... mine is p4p1 ... so his may be "weird" as well
<fazz> haha...you're talking to a 8 linux OS guy ;)
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: does the college use a hidden ssid by any chance?
<DrChappy> lol :)
<fazz> yes...it depends on the driver, and OS
<HarbingerOfDarkn> rateder: I have it checked as executable. Do I just double click the icon now?
<DrChappy> i came from SCO and AIX myself
<fazz> is started out with Solaris...
<fazz> in 96.. :D
<ablest1980> hi
<fazz> and HP-UNIX
<mattviator> bell labs
<ablest1980> why doesnt steam launch?
<bazhang> !ot | fazz DrChappy
<ubottu> fazz DrChappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mattviator> lol
<ablest1980> i just reinstalled it
<dalekusa> Can somebody help me format an exFAT-formatted SD card to FAT32?
<fazz> do i have to worry about the bot?
<fazz> :(
<DrChappy> sorry baz :(
<ubuntu718> omgitsmit: no, the ssid is not hidden
<bazhang> dalekusa, use gparted
<dalekusa> ok
<bazhang> !gparted | dalekusa
<ubottu> dalekusa: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dalekusa> i think i already have it installed
<ablest1980> can firewall block steam being launched?
<fazz> ablest1980: only mcaffee :)
<fazz> or norton...
<fazz> not on Linux
<ubuntu-studio> please i need help
<ablest1980> ok
<ubuntu-studio> i m new en this os
<DrChappy> ask away ubuntu-studio
<fazz> you shuld get error.
<ablest1980> my steam wont load
<fazz> in logs
<fazz> did you check logs?
<fazz> use strace
<ubuntu-studio> ya how i can
<ubuntu-studio> save file
<ubuntu718> omgitsmit: Could multiple nearby routers be a problem? My wifi worked fine when at home with just one router so could it be that the network of routers at my university messes things up?
<DrChappy> i'm sorry, ubuntu-studio you're going to have to be a little more specific ... :')
<fazz> ubuntu718: it could be you are running into some issues changing wireless signals...
<fazz> or you found a deadspot.
<fazz> i've had a lot of issues at our University...
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: uname -a
<ubuntu-studio> ocorse excusme i dont speak english very well but i gonna try to write
<DrChappy> no problem ubuntu-studio - i'm not very smart, i'll type small words :)
<xubuntu> hi
<fazz> ubuntu718: if they are configured correctly it shouldn't be a problem since they should run on their own frequency, or channel
<dalekusa> well, i popped it in, and Gparted recognised it, but it didn't show up in the file system
<dalekusa> tried a much smaller card, and it worked just fine
<ubuntu718> omgitsmit: Linux JDsMagicbox 3.16.0-30-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 12 22:06:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu-studio> i need to save a file type power point for using whith windows then what format is compatible
<DrChappy> ubuntu-studio .odf
<ubuntu-studio> i m using open officce
<svetlana> openoffice can save as .ppt I think and it should work
<DrChappy> sorry sorry - .ODP
<ubuntu-studio> .odf is right
<ubuntu718> fazz: The wifi worked fine on windows before I replaced it with ubuntu and it even works fine when connected through Ubuntu Live CD so I think this problem is just strange
<ubuntu-studio> ok odp
<svetlana> odp would work with some versions of windows but not all. of course, if you can install openoffice on that windows instance, it'd help.
<Guest41440> its .odt
<mattviator> .pptx is microsoft powerpoint format
<DrChappy> ubuntu studio you can also save as .pptx for powerpoint
<svetlana> make sure you check how it looks on a windows box _before_ you present.
<fazz> it could be that it is some setting that ubuntu is forcing you to manually setup.
<fazz> do you guys recommend he use wicd?
<mattviator> you can save it as that and open office and microsoft powerpont will be able to open it
<dalekusa> well, i popped it in, and Gparted recognised it, but it didn't show up in the file system
<dalekusa> tried a much smaller card, and it worked just fine
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: you should dist-upgrade
<fazz> http://keyfind.us/wicd
<ubuntu-studio> thak very much
<nextech> Fazz do you tech me how to connect printer in ubuntu?
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: kernel is a bit old
<ubuntu-studio> another thing
<DrChappy> sure thing ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu-studio> i try to download tor
<fazz> nextech: you can download the drivers from your manufacturer.
<fazz> who is it?
<fazz> what type of printer?
<ubuntu-studio> how i can execute this program
<Guest41440> what file extension
<DrChappy> what is tor?
<Guest41440> its a brower
<ubuntu-studio> tor is a browser
<ubuntu-studio> ye
<DrChappy> ahhh kk one sec
<IPJunkie> tor is a network, tor browser is a browser
<ubuntu-studio> yes is a browser
<fazz> nextech: easiest just use jet direct card
<ubuntu-studio> deep web you
<fazz> go to settings->add printer
<ubuntu-studio> know
<Guest41440> unity DE can be installed on all Linux?
<fazz> nextech: you can also try LPD/LPR
<fazz> if doesn't work best bet use the manufacturer driver.
<bazhang> Guest41440, ask those distro support channels
<Guest41440> ok
<ubuntu-studio> thak you every body. and have good night, i love this o.s linux
<DrChappy> :)
<fazz> noone said anything about my recommendation for WICD? :(
<fazz> what is this noone agrees with me?
<mattviator> unity can be intalled and run through wine
<omgitsmit> i was told to stop the commentary
<ubuntu718> fazz: I've tried wicd before and I kept getting a bad password error even though my information was correct so I removed it
<mattviator> theres a ranther long walkthrough using  playonlinux
<ubuntu718> omgitsmit: I'll try that
<fazz> omgitsmit: i felt the same way.. :D
<fazz> lets kill the bot .. :D
<omgitsmit> i wish it was the bot
<mattviator> http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php/Running_Unity_on_Linux_through_Wine
<matthew45> the bot says hi
<matthew45> zzzz
<matthew45> I see today Ubuntu has a new update
<ubuntu718> Hmm no change
<omgitsmit> ubuntu718: couldnt hurt :)
<matthew45> Lint Mint 17.1 boot up to long so i guess Ubuntu is a little faster tell me if i am right?
<Crazy_Atheist> anyone ever used xboxdrv?
<matthew45> hmm looking at it right now.
<aeon-ltd> matthew45: besides getting an average time i don't think you can know for sure without testing on your system
<matthew45> I going to do that other pc try it out.
<Guest41440> im just trying xubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> A window just popped up on my screen asking for a restart. The restart button was pre-hilighted and it appears AS I was typing causing a sudden, unexpected reboot. WTF, who designed that?!?
<matthew45> I try and try search all over the web and google  What is the best way to do a dual boot Android 4.4.2 and Ubuntu
<RELOADING> FUCK
<matthew45> U
<omgitsmit> DarwinSurvivor, thats funny because the exact same thing happened to me today at work using Win7
<DarwinSurvivor> More importantly, how do I make sure that NEVER happens again??
<DarwinSurvivor> omgitsmit: Yeah, I'm aware of the issue in 7, but I've never seen it happen on any Linux machines
<omgitsmit> DarwinSurvivor: you want to disable automatic updates?
<DarwinSurvivor> I had sort-recently done an apt-get install (minor stuff), but not even any updates
<RELOADING> Like.. updating when you shut down the machine?
<DarwinSurvivor> omgitsmit: I'm not sure that's even what it was
<DarwinSurvivor> If it *was* the update system, I *will* be filing a bug report because that behaviour is 100% unacceptable
<retroispresto> Oi
<retroispresto> Who kicked fazz?
<DarwinSurvivor> But whatever it was doesn't seem to have logged anything in /var/log (at least not that I've found)
<RELOADING> Nice
<omgitsmit> DarwinSurvivor: i was lucky, i had only a browser open doing some research
<omgitsmit> DarwinSurvivor: chrome picked up right where i had left off
<omgitsmit> DarwinSurvivor: do you think there's a way to replicate the issue?
<EriC^^> DarwinSurvivor: type tail -n20 /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^^> DarwinSurvivor: and tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<DarwinSurvivor> omgitsmit: The only things in the last 12 hours are from me installing xbindkeys and mpc, neither of which pulled many dependencies
<omgitsmit> DarwinSurvivor: i didnt know apt had logs, check with what EriC^^ said above
<omgitsmit> never had to check i guess haha
<DarwinSurvivor> That's one of the few things I like about Windows over Linux. Short of a power failure, Windows ALWAYS records the cause of a reboot/shutdown.
<DarwinSurvivor> I saw the dialog for a split second, so I'm going through Google Images to see if I can recognise it
<DarwinSurvivor> I looked very much like the smaller dialog in http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/upgradeubuntu1110to1204-large_011.jpg but the restart button was definitely on the *right* side
<DarwinSurvivor> and I don't recall the blue "i" icon
<DarwinSurvivor> I think it had an orange icon of some kind
<Doc-Saintly> Hi all, I'm hoping for an unbiased answer - what's the main difference between Xubuntu or Linux Mint with XFCE? Isn't Mint based on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, xubuntu and ubuntu are official, fully supported distros from parent company canonical.  mint is not.
<DarwinSurvivor> Doc-Saintly: You'd be using XFCE in both cases, I'm not sure if their versions of it are different at all. Ubuntu and Mint do differ a bit in which other packages are available though
<DarwinSurvivor> Doc-Saintly: cfhowlett is correct, Ubuntu is supported by the Ubuntu community, Mint is supported by the Mint community. Don't expect much cross-support though.
<s7even> Hello.
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, very succinctly, mint is NOT supported via ubuntu irc or forums.
<DarwinSurvivor> Doc-Saintly: The Ubuntu community is definitely *larger*, but luckily the documentation for one usually applies to the other (except for repository stuff)
<Doc-Saintly> one thing I read is that ubuntu has some upcoming structural changes, which mint doesn't plan to include
<diegoviola> hi
<svetlana> hello
<diegoviola> are there boot parameters so I can force keyboard layout, locale and timezone from the boot cd/usb?
<diegoviola> live cd/usb*
<DarwinSurvivor> Doc-Saintly: do you have an example?
<Doc-Saintly> DarwinSurvivor: nope :( Just the overview said there were some big changes coming, and mint plants to use 14.04 for the next 2 years
<DarwinSurvivor> Doc-Saintly: news to me, but I haven't been following it very closely
<DarwinSurvivor> diegoviola: is this for interactive testing/install or automated?
<diegoviola> DarwinSurvivor: testing install
<diegoviola> DarwinSurvivor: I mean, when booting the live usb
<DarwinSurvivor> diegoviola: you can set the keyboard layout in the installers interface (tested with 14.04 using Colemak last week)
<diegoviola> DarwinSurvivor: without installing
<Doc-Saintly> ok, thanks all :)
<DarwinSurvivor> diegoviola: is there a reason you need it to be a boot paramater? You can easily change the layout once the live-cd is running
<Doc-Saintly> ok, thanks all :)
<RELOADING> FUCK
<cfhowlett> RELOADING, stop your nonesense.  zero profanity in this channel.
<vinaykumar> @$$
<diegoviola> DarwinSurvivor: I boot ubuntu with grub2 loopback booting, so I would like to have everything in a specific language when it's booted by default
<nextech> Fazz my printer detected but why no print out?
<nextech> Fazz are you there?
<mAngo> hey can anyone help me with getting netflix to work? I'm a complete noob.
<rateder> Yoda
<rateder> Singing in the rain
<omgitsmit> mAngo: if you dont mind running chrome, you can just browse to netflix since its html5
<mAngo> I'm on Chrome currently. Version 40(the latest build). I just keep getting "An unexpected error"
<mAngo> When I search the error it seems like it has something to do with the security restrictions that Netflix calls for. But when I went and looked, I have everything installed.
<nnnjjjgggg> mAngo: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: are you using google-chrome or chromium-browser?
<mAngo> Google Chrome
<nnnjjjgggg> mAngo: go on
<omgitsmit> mAngo: sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:ehoover/compholio
<omgitsmit> mAngo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<omgitsmit> thats what i run
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: if you set up a user-agent swither, try disabling it. Netflix removed that restriction a few months ago and now agent-switchers actually CAUSE errors
<DarwinSurvivor> NO
<omgitsmit> chrome eats up my memory
<DarwinSurvivor> netflix-desktop is old and there are MUCH better ways to do it
<mAngo> I actually used to use one but I got rid of it for exactly that reason.
<omgitsmit> oh? i still use it :x
<DarwinSurvivor> omgitsmit: native google-chrome is much easier, faster and smoother (also WAY less buggy)
<omgitsmit> DarwinSurvivor: yeah but i got plugin happy one night.. and yeah
<omgitsmit> chrome off = good for me
<Crazy_Atheist> [ERROR] XboxdrvDaemon::run(): fatal exception: failed to get unique dbus name: Connection ":1.50" is not allowed to own the service "org.seul.Xboxdrv" due to security policies in the configuration file
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: where did you get your copy of google chrome (repo, ppa, google website, etc)?
<mAngo> Google's website, then it installed the .deb through the software store
<omgitsmit> thats how i did it
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: is it possible you *also* have chromium-browser installed?
<mAngo> Nah. I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu. Literally the only thing I've installed afterwards is Chrome - purely to watch Netflix.
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: and you got the correct architecture right (32 vs 64 bit)?
<mAngo> Right. I got 64 bit.
<mattviator> for netflix to work all you need is a biuld of chrome 37 or higher if i recall and nss installed
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: is there an error code at the bottom-left corner of the screen?
<mAngo> Yeah, let me copy and paste that in
<mAngo> M7063-1913
<mAngo> When I google that I get a link talking about needing the correct security something or another. When I finally tried to download that it opened the software center and told me it wouldn't work because it's already installed.
<sennn> someone just scold me in plrivate  channel !!!! for no reason
<sennn> the name is rateder
<omgitsmit> sennn: same here
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: is anything disabled in "chrome://plugins"?
<sennn> omgitsmit, damn it
<mAngo> DarwinSurvivor: nope, everything is enabled
<mattviator> M7063-1913 is probably from mismatched Network Security Service libraries versions
<mAngo> Yeah that's what I was trying to remember the name of. When I found the download for a current version it only told me that it was already installed.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mattviator> theres more than one file related if i recall
<Skype> why is ubuntu-social invite only?
<Flannel> Skype: Because it's not a real channel.
<bazhang> Skype, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<mAngo> Hmmm... any idea what else I would be missing? Everything I search for says that I only need to install Chrome and I should be good to go.
<Skype> i cant
<Skype> some one banned me
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l|grep nss"?
<Flannel> Skype: You should go to #ubuntu-ops to discuss and resolve your bans
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: I have a fairly fresh 14.04 machine with working Netflix, so I'll compare it to what I have and see if you are missing anything
<omgitsmit> Flannel: oh, thank you for that. i didn't know about that channel.
<mAngo> http://pastebin.com/5Rf8bvP9
<AegNuddel> I want to share my desktop
<mAngo> That would be wonderful. Thanks!
<AegNuddel> What information does the other person need?
<AegNuddel> I put it on
<AegNuddel> I mean but what do i give them so they can see it?
<vibvibgyor1> hi. can someone help me with fork() system call...need to ask something important related with it?
<AegNuddel> um
<AegNuddel> hello?
<vibvibgyor1> hi. can someone help me with fork() system call...need to ask something important related with it?
<AegNuddel> I want to share my desktop, and i turned on the options, but what program/information does the other person need?
<lhorace> Hello, Does Rhythmbox has a EQ ?
<lhorace> Ubuntu 14.10
<lotuspsychje> !patience | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AegNuddel> oh sorry thought maybe I had gotten disconnected
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: hmm, I don't see anything important missing. Here's mine for your reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/10335878/
<mAngo> Yeah, that looks just like mine. How strange! Maybe just a restart or something?
<DarwinSurvivor> AegNuddel: the built-in remote viewing only works if they are on the same network (or via port forwarding, but that is a VERY bad idea)
<DarwinSurvivor> mAngo: worth a shot
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: i agree with DarwinSurvivor , be carefull with remote software..use teamviewer for single use
<mAngo> Alright I'll try that. Thanks guys!
<DarwinSurvivor> AegNuddel: if they are on the same network as you (at home, etc), they just need a VNC client
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<AegNuddel> ok yes
<lobsterkush> hi im having some wifi problems could someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> !details | can you precise?
<ubottu> can you precise?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AegNuddel> do i just apt-get install that?
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: read the vnc over ssh link, or install teamviewer .deb from their site
<lobsterkush> yeah my wifi cuts out when i try to install anying and when im watching youtube videos. it keeps asking me for my password and i have to disable then re eable it to get it to work again\
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: ubuntu version? wifi card chipset? driver loaded?
<AegNuddel> ooh says it's free for non-commercial uses.  i wonder if that includes educational
<lobsterkush> how would i check chipset and driver i forget
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: sudo lshw -C network
<lobsterkush> thanks
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: driver shows after driver=
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: if your not a company, it would be non-comercial
<lobsterkush> ubuntu 14.04 chipset=rtl8188 driver=rtl8192cu
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: did you update to 14.04.2 already?
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: you can check with lsb_release -a
<lobsterkush> would apt-get update/upgrade do that?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lobsterkush> yes
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: maybe check the realtek website for linux firmware/drivers to update
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: some realtek wifi drivers have to tuned a bit, to get working best
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: also check your syslog and dmesg logs, see if anything usefull show up on your wifi issue
<lobsterkush> its weird cause it was working perfectly earlier
<lobsterkush> ill check it out though
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: did it go weird after an update perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | lobsterkush check also here
<ubottu> lobsterkush check also here: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lobsterkush> possibly, i did install some stuff after it was good but nothing that i would think would cause it to mess up
<lhorace> No one uses Rhythmbox
<lotuspsychje> lobsterkush: you need to puzzle a bit to find best driver working
<lotuspsychje> lhorace: i use vlc for everything, sorry :p
<mattviator> no theres some regression /bug in certain realtek drivers
<lobsterkush> ok, thanks very much for pointing me in the right direction
<mattviator> for instance the rtl8192cu
<mattviator> :(
<lotuspsychje> mattviator: there's a solution for many devices too
<mattviator> yep
<azizLIGHT> where does google chrome keep session file?
<lobsterkush> what is a regression bug?
<Skype> its a bug that resurfaces
<Skype> after being fixed
<Skype> :P
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: maybe the #chrome guys would know?
<lobsterkush> ahh, damn
<lobsterkush> thanks all for your help, im gonna do a bit of tinkering and see if i can get it running good
<significance> Hello all! I'm following a tutorial on bootloading (http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot-short-version/) - but when I run the grub-install command, I get "cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1" - I've followed all the steps, yet I also have no .efi files in my /boot/efi directory. Any idea what might be going on?
<lotuspsychje> !efi | significance
<ubottu> significance: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nextech> Anyone
<nextech> anything else
<lotuspsychje> nextech: re-ask your issue once in a while mate
<azizLIGHT> how do i install google chrome beta on ubuntu? apt-get? ppa? direct from google? whats best way to do it
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: we reccomend chromium-browser
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: its lightweight, fast and nice for ubuntu
<significance> Thanks lotuspsychje - unfortunately, I want to be able to dual boot w/ Mac. Any tips on how I might adapt the Ubuntu tutorial, or if possible, fix the glitch in my current tutorial?
<azizLIGHT> isnt it a clone of chrome lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: software centre or sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<mattviator> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/beta.html
<lotuspsychje> !mac | significance not sure if that will help
<ubottu> significance not sure if that will help: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<azizLIGHT> lotuspsychje: but chromium on apt-cache show chromium-browser is like version 34.... chrome beta was at least 41 i think
<azizLIGHT> mattviator: looks like thats how i irignally installed it. i have a deb file from before i just overwrote
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: you can install wich you like mate, but chromium will work nicely
<mattviator> thats how i installed it
<azizLIGHT> mkay. well the only reason i was askin is because i kept getting errors in chrome after i started it again: that it didnt shut down properly or some such
<significance> Thanks lotuspsychje! I wasn't able to find info on EFI there, but I appreciate the hand. I'll look closer at the EFI docs.
<azizLIGHT> i even deleted my .cache/google-chrome* dirs and it still did  it
<EriC^^> significance: what do you need help with?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hes trying dualboot on mac
<significance> EriC^^ - I'll copy paste my question from above, thanks!
<EriC^^> i see
<DarwinSurvivor> azizLIGHT: why do you need beta?
<significance> Hello all! I'm following a tutorial on bootloading (http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot-short-version/) - but when I run the grub-install command, I get "cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1" - I've followed all the steps, yet I also have no .efi files in my /boot/efi directory. Any idea what might be going on?
<nextech> anything
<lotuspsychje> nextech: ?
<EriC^^> significance: are you in the live usb right now?
<significance> I'm booted into the Ubuntu partition via grub.
<lotuspsychje> nextech: ask a question instead of repeating text
<EriC^^> significance: so ubuntu is booted normally right now? gui and everything?
<significance> Yep.
<EriC^^> significance: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v
<significance> Will pastebin in a sec.
<EriC^^> ok
<significance> http://pastebin.com/cvwRqHZY
<lotuspsychje> !tab | significance easy to follow your conversation
<ubottu> significance easy to follow your conversation: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<significance> Thanks lotuspsychje - how come the reference to tab though?
<EriC^^> significance: if you type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed , what happens?
<EriC^^> significance: also, type sudo parted -l
<significance> I didn't have that installed - just grub-efi-amd64 (no signed.
<lotuspsychje> significance: just wanna help you follow the support with EriC^^
<significance> Awesome - thanks!
<significance> EriC^^: Sorry, internet is stalling - give me a sec.
<significance> EriC^^: Let me switch to ipv4 for apt-get  - one sec
<significance_> EriC^^: Still there?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> reading that guide you posted, i've helped a person with mac and efi before but he wasn't dual booting, did you follow the exact steps in the guide, where are you at in it?
<significance_> EriC^^: I'm directly at the grub-install step.
<EriC^^> so you did everything before that
<EriC^^> formatted the efi partition etc.
<significance_> Yep - except, odd, it's back to fat32. I'll get that fixed - brb
<significance_> Never mind. Running mount gives this line at bottom: /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type hfsplus (rw)
<significance_> EriC^^: what was the other info that could help?
<Prometheian> I have an Acer tablet running Windows 8.1 that I want to put Ubuntu on. It won't boot from my usb drive and if I run the Ubuntu installer to modify the boot it errors out. Any ideas how to get around this?
<lotuspsychje> Prometheian: maybe the XDA forums have a port to ubuntu touch for your device
<Skype> can you dualboot?
<Skype> hey maybe i can get windows 10 to run on my android
<lotuspsychje> Prometheian: is it an acer iconia?
<EriC^^> significance_: well try to append /dev/sda to the end
<Prometheian> Acer aspire switch 10
<significance_> EriC^^: end of what?
<EriC^^> significance_: grub-install --target .... /dev/sda
<significance_> Aah - thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Skype: this is not the channel to discuss
<significance_> EriC^^: same error. The error also says at the end "Check your device.map" - should I take a look at that? Where can I find it?
<po2n> selamat siang all
<lotuspsychje> Prometheian: there's a thread about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234219
<EriC^^> significance_: add --recheck /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> !english | po2n
<ubottu> po2n: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Prometheian> Reading, ty!
<significance_> EriC^^: same error. Does it help to mention that /boot doesn't contain any .efi files? None were generated in the earlier process.
<EriC^^> this is the process that is going to generate them
<EriC^^> significance_: try just typing grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<significance_> Will pastebin the error -thanks!
<significance_> http://pastebin.com/8T8be2Vy
<EriC^^> significance_: can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<significance_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/Lv1xStc0
<significance_> Oh.
<significance_> Wait, never mind - misread it.
<significance_> Supposedly, sda1 is FAT32 but mount claims it's HFS+
<EriC^^> significance_: ok, try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<significance_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/PH8upVuy - weird, claims code is FFFF instead of AF00 (for HFS+) - should I repartition/
<significance_> ?
<EriC^^> yeah why not
<EriC^^> type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<teward> significance_: if I had a hex editor to examine the drive with, I'd dig in to see what actually is going on in that partition - however, that's only 200MB in partition 1 - that might be a system restore partition or such
<significance_> teward - I put it aside as an EFI partition.
<Prometheian> http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<Prometheian> woot!
<Prometheian> I'm in Grub :D
<Prometheian> And I'm on a grey screen. Hmm...
<Skype> but can you change the placing of the launchbar?
<significance_> so EriC^^ - got it fixed up to AF00, gdisk -l verifies that as HFS+. I'll try re-settting up the partition and get back to you. Thanks!
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> no problem
<Skype> why is ubuntu icon bar on the left side ?
<Skype> its for people that use the left hand?
<Skype> i use my right hand
<Skype> can i change it?
<nextech> No
<Skype> why?
<twiler> Hey everyone, how are you all doing tonight/today?
<Skype> thats just fashist
<Skype> im doing great
<Skype> you?
<twiler> I had a quick question about how to install a game..
<nextech> Im good
<twiler> OK, so I'm onnna type out the details now.
<Skype> we dont support piracy
<rww> Skype: cut it out.
<significance__> Sorry about the internet glitch, EriC^^! Any ideas from here?
<EriC^^> did you format, prep it, then mount it and grub install?
<Skype> twiler:im salivating in anticipation
<significance__> EriC^^: yep, followed procedure step by step: did the mkfs call, then mount, then mkdir -p (see guide), then the mach_kernel files, then the grub-install.
<EriC^^> ok, so what happened
<significance__> EriC^^: got the exact same error.
<significance__> Maybe should I unmount /dev/sda1?
<Prometheian> When I try to "try ubuntu" as a grub option, I get this. And it'll eventually load Unity but it'll be all screwy like it.
<Prometheian> https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujuZPAOeZQO-SDYocuIuy3fxbQzEUV22nY40T7olc3VZ/IMG_20150221_013322.jpg
<EriC^^> significance__: no
<twiler> Well then , Skype, prepare to feast!!
<twiler> The game is NOT illegally donwloaded, first of all. I just want to get that part out of the way first lol. So, I have copied the directory of the game onto my hard drive, and as far as I can tell, it has no "install.exe" or anything like that. The closest thing in the directory to anything a native windows user (like myself) it has inside of the directory is "game_name.exe", but whenever I double click that, I get the following error, fr
<twiler> om archive manager: A  error occurred while loading the archive." So.. what gives??
<azizLIGHT> DarwinSurvivor: doesnt beta let u play netflix
<EriC^^> significance__: paste sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<Prometheian> I can't seem to interact w/ it at all, either.
<significance__> EriC^^: /dev/sda1: UUID="b5478416-9e64-364c-8622-16ccc9d242f7" LABEL="Ubuntu" TYPE="hfsplus"
<significance__> Shoot - forgot to update /etc/fstab.
<EriC^^> significance__: type ls /boot/efi/EFI
<significance__> Just 'Ubuntu 14.10'
<significance__> EriC^^: inside there is just a stubbed 'mach_kernel' file
<brahmann> hi all, anybody know about software that can migrate existing ubuntu to other computer? aptoncd not the answer, it`s just archive packages, but only archive .config and .cache and other sys.dirs?
<Skype> dd
<bazhang> c lonezilla brahmann
<twiler> Anyone?
<bazhang> twiler what game
<twiler> Can anyone help me out?
<brahmann> Skype: yeah, dd alltime answer xD
<twiler> Its called. holdona second,here...
<brahmann> bazhang: ok ty will check
<twiler> Urban Terror
<twiler> Sorry, I couldnt
<bazhang> twiler, isnt that a native ubuntu game
<twiler> remember lol
<twiler> No, not that I know of..
<twiler> Is it??
<Skype> afirmative that game has a linux port
<twiler> Yeah, it's not like it comes up if you type it into the search bar using the "super key"
<EriC^^> significance__: did you update fstab?
<significance__> Yep - how do I reload it?
<Skype> Urban Terror is closed source
<significance__> EriC^^: just ran `sudo mount -a` and the grub-install still gives the same error.
<Skype> so its strange to be in ubuntu
<twiler> Soo...
<twiler> Can anyone help me?
<brahmann> twiler: with what?
<twiler> I just don't  know  how to install the game
<Skype> with trolling
<brahmann> Skype: i see, ok
<Skype> apt-get install urban-terror
<brahmann> twiler: dong game - go work:)
<EriC^^> significance__: boot a live usb
<brahmann> dont*
<twiler> I downloaded it, and I can't figure out how to finish installng it..
<Flannel> Skype: When helping, please be helpful, thanks.
<significance__> EriC^^ - what should I do from there? Same thing?
<Flannel> twiler: Sounds like thats a self-extracting zip file.  You may be able to open it with an archive tool.
<brahmann> all bye
<twiler> That'scool brahmann
<bazhang> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-urban-terror-4-2-019-on-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint-17-elementary-os-0-3-deepin-2014-and-other-ubuntu-14-04-derivatives/ twiler
<twiler> I already did extract it
<EriC^^> mount the installation,efi, and virtual fs, chroot, install grub
<bazhang> twiler, thats a PPA, so install at your own risk
<EriC^^> significance__: ^
<ROKO__> hey guys
<bazhang> twiler, no need for that
<significance__> Awesome - thanks!
<ROKO__> morning
<ROKO__> is there somebody with ssd ?
<ROKO__> is it safe to use gfq instead of noop/deadline ?
<twiler> thanks a lot, bazhang!
<significance__> What should I do with chroot? Which fs is the virtual fs?
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: There seems to be an installer, but be careful, I can't speak for its legitimacy http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/27329-ubuntu-games-repository-urban-terror-42/
<significance__> EriC^^: ^
<pantato> are the ubuntu archives always ridiculously slow at night?
<twiler> !cookie | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<svetlana> depends on what night
<Skype> twiler:  apt-get install urban-terror
<svetlana> hmm
<twiler> Awesome, guys
<twiler> !cookie | Skype
<ubottu> Skype: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: last time I played it, I just extracted the tarball and ran the executable, no need to install or anythng
<significance__> !cookie | significance :)
<ubottu> significance :): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Skype> im the cookie monster
<significance__> Yay.
<EriC^^> significance__: let me know when the live usb mounts
<EriC^^> i*boots
<significance__> Awesome - thank you so much EriC^^! Will be back in about 5.
<Skype> can we ban twiler now?
<EriC^^> ok
<twiler> Yeah, DarwinSurvivor, but, I don
<Flannel> Skype: Please help keep this channel free of chit-chat.  It's a busy channel and its confusing enough with just the technical support.  Thanks.
<twiler> t know which one to run
<svetlana> is there more than one?
<Skype> thats just what im trying to do
<twiler> Are you serious, Skype?
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: did you download the installer, or the full game?
<mehdi> hey guys how can i upgrade to 14.04.2 ? i use 14.04
<twiler> Wtf did I do?
<svetlana> twiler: pmed
<Flannel> twiler: Don't worry about him.
<twiler> I downloaded the full game.
<twiler> ok, thanks a lot, FLannel
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: ok, I'm downloading it now (about time I tried it again anyway!)
<twiler> I was gonna say,  I thought this IRC channel was specifically FOR that type of question, ya know? lol
<svetlana> someone remind me why the game is not in the repos ?
<Skype> twiler:  apt-get install urban-terror
<Skype> its ubuntu native
<twiler> Awesome DarwinSurvivor!
<Skype> what?
<Skype> so it must be in the repos
<significance> EriC^^: Back - thanks for waiting!
<Flannel> Skype: Don't give out made-up answers.
<twiler> Invalid OPERATION SKYPE
<Skype> like bazhang said
<Siente> Hello guys, how can I change the Hz of my monitor from 60 to 120 or 144
<bazhang> Skype, its in a PPA
<svetlana> Siente: what DE are you using
<Siente> when I go to settings -> displays it's not possible from there
<twiler> ANd yes I did type "sudo" first
<Siente> svetlana, gnome
<svetlana> ok
<bazhang> Skype, thats not the same at all
<Skype> you didnt mentioned that
<Prometheian> Ubuntu is not happy: https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujuZPAOeZQO-BdE0501ezQbVwcfX9Dft8GvFehHo2pIC/IMG_20150221_014857.jpg
<significance> EriC^^ Should I refollow all the instructions prceeding?
<Skype> you just said it was ubuntu native
<bazhang> Skype, I clearly stated that
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: download is taking a while, can you pastebin the results of "ls -l" from inside the extracted directory?
<Skype> i must have missed it
<significance> Prometheian: It doesn't look happy at all.
<svetlana> Siente: what display are you using?
<Prometheian> Nope! Trying to figure out why it won't do a proper resolution.
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: nevermind, their download page has a directory listing! you want to run Quake3-Urt.x86_64
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: because they use .zip for the full game, you'll have to run "chmod +x Quake3-Urt.x86_64" first
<significance> EriC^^: are you there?
<Doc-Saintly> I have a wireless interface that seems to get disconnected from time to time. Where should I start checking for the problem? It's an Intel wireless card
<svetlana> Doc-Saintly: dmesg
<Doc-Saintly> svetlana: what am I grepping for?
<svetlana> iwl
<twiler> \ok...
<svetlana> or probably just for "iw"
<twiler> I am a little bit confuse on the chmod + x Quake3-Urt.x86-64"
<twiler> whedre do i type that?
<twiler> Inside o fterminal?
<svetlana> terminal, and don't add space after the +
<svetlana> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> twiler: alternatively, just right-click on it, go to permissions, and check "executable", then hit ok
<significance> EriC^^: Since the /etc/fstab is different in the USB, how do I mount my fs?
<svetlana> twiler "man chmod" for more detail, it'll serve some good cookies in the long term
<Skype> what server do you use?
<Skype> whats the ubuntu urt server?
<Skype> i warn you im pretty damn good at it
<svetlana> I don't use a server and I have no idea what urt is.
<Skype> short for urban terror
<DarwinSurvivor> Skype: please move the chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skype> i cant
<twiler> OHH Ok, thanks bunches, svetlana!
<twiler> !cookie | svetlana
<ubottu> svetlana: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kumar> i want to download a file from server to my local machine can any one tell?
<EriC^^> significance: sudo parted -l
<Skype> hehe
<kumar> he
<Skype> urabn terror is for mature audiences
<EriC^^> significance: get the partitions, type sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt , and sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt/boot/efi
<Skype> i dont know if twiler qualifies
<nextech> how to use utility servicer?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | kumar
<ubottu> kumar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Doc-Saintly> svetlana: nothing seems unusual :( should I paste it?
<significance> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/SDZ9bBCU
<twiler> I don't qualify for or as what, dude?
<EriC^^> significance: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<significance> EriC^^: "mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock"
<significance> Oh -thanks!
<bazhang> twiler, why are you doing it that way instead of adding a simple archive and apt-getting it
<significance> EriC^^: got it.
<significance> Both ran.
<EriC^^> significance: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<significance> Now the install?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> no
<kumar> help me
<twiler> I don't know, bazhang, I'm just taking the insructions I've been given..
<twiler> Why does it matter?
<oaulakh> i need help, my drives and pendrive aor any hard not showing in ubuntu
<bazhang> twiler, I gave you a link
<twiler> I already had the game downloded.
<EriC^^> significance: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<twiler> OK..
<significance> EriC^^: that ran. so we're just mounting every virtual fs there?
<EriC^^> significance: yes, now type sudo chroot /mnt
<Siente> svetlana, BenQ XL2411T 1 ms 144 hz
<significance> Done - you're brilliant.
<oaulakh> i need help, my drives and pendrive aor any hard not showing in ubuntu
<EriC^^> significance: try the grub-install command
<Prometheian> Giving up on putting Ubuntu on this tablet. Either gonna return it tomorrow, or suffer for a week then return it.
<Doc-Saintly> svetlana:
<Doc-Saintly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10336888/
<Doc-Saintly> oops, sorry for multiline.
<significance> EriC^^: thank you! Now it just gives: error! /boot/efi doesn't look like an EFI partition. Should I add the boot flag or something?
<significance> EriC^^: Actually, how about I just use GParted and replace it with an EFI partition.
<significance> ?
<EriC^^> significance: try to change the hexcode alone
<EriC^^> maybe we can trick grub
<oaulakh> i need help, my drives and pendrive aor any hard not showing in ubuntu. it showing location could not be displayed, http://postimg.org/image/qgt44qcz9/
<EriC^^> significance: sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> set it to ef00
<significance> Gonna try that - thanks a million EriC^^!!!
<significance> EriC^^: same thing. Should I add a boot flag or something?
<significance> Oh, ef00
<significance> oops
<significance> EriC^^: it still thinks it doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<significance> The boot and esp flags are set, though.
<oaulakh> i need help, my drives and pendrive aor any hard not showing in ubuntu. it showing location could not be displayed, http://postimg.org/image/qgt44qcz9/
<oaulakh> i need help, my drives and pendrive or any hard drive not showing in ubuntu. it showing location could not be displayed, http://postimg.org/image/qgt44qcz9/
<asfasfaf> restart  your computer
<EriC^^> significance: try partprobe maybe?
<EriC^^> significance: then the grub-install command
<significance> EriC^^: partprobe /dev/sda did nothing.
<significance> Same grub-install error.
<ablest1980> hi
<svetlana> Doc-Saintly: use "grep -C 20" for more context
<Blue11> significance: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<ablest1980> im viewing a txt file in termerinal
<ablest1980> how do i close it
<ablest1980> or bash i think
<Blue11> ablest1980: depends on what you used to view it
<ablest1980> viewing for bash
<ablest1980> from
<ablest1980> i used less cmd
<significance> Thanks Blue11!
<Blue11> ablest1980: nano, cat....?
<ablest1980> http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0040.php
<Blue11> nvm
<ablest1980> lol
<Blue11> ablest1980: sorry if you can't tell me how you viewed the file, I can't help you
<ablest1980> im in term
<EriC^^> significance: type exit
<significance> EriC^^: found this amusing fix: remove the offending code from the installer (http://glandium.org/blog/?p=2830)
<ablest1980> ok
<significance> Sadly, I can't find that line.
<significance> EriC^^: I hit exit.
<significance> Back in main terminal.
<Blue11> ablest1980: you could always type a q to quit, or a control-d
<ablest1980> does nothing
<Blue11> ablest1980: works properly here - dunno then
<EriC^^> significance: ok, type sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi
<significance> EriC^^: done.
<ablest1980> ./usr/bin/ less bzcmp
<EriC^^> significance: i'm thinking if you format as fat32, get the efi files, copy them then format to the mac fs and copy them back
<EriC^^> significance: what do you say?
<Blue11> EriC^^: what is he trying to do?
<ablest1980> when i view how do i close it or go a step back
<EriC^^> Blue11: dual boot a mac and ubuntu with efi
<significance> EriC^^: Sounds awesome - but get which efi files?
<ablest1980> when i view txt file in term how do i close it or go a step back
<Blue11> uefi and fat32 are incompatible on the same device
<EriC^^> significance: the files grub will create in /boot/efi/EFI/...
<significance> EriC^^: I could just recreate sda1 as an EFI partition, too. Would that work?
<ablest1980> i like to go back to usr/bin
<significance> EriC^^: Gotcha.
<EriC^^> Blue11: uefi uses a fat32 efi partition
<Blue11> EriC^^: I don't know enough about whether mac supports uefi
<ablest1980> and how do i save it if i edit it?
<Blue11> EriC^^: for example you can't load windows 7 onto a windows 8 hard drive -- the formats are imcompatible - and consequently you can't load windows 8 on a windows 7 hard drive -- windows 8 requires uefi
<significance> Thanks for sticking with me EriC^^!
<EriC^^> significance: ok, recreate it and mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> significance: no problem
<significance> Will try that. Give me one minute...
<YokoBR> hi guys
<ablest1980> hi
<YokoBR> please, how do i enable the open source drivers on hybrid laptop?
<EriC^^> Blue11: if something was installed in uefi mode, it'll have a gpt partition table and an efi partition and wont boot with legacy mode, but you could have windows 8 run in legacy mode if you liked
<ablest1980> the source in a can?
 * ablest1980 gives yokobr a can opener
<ablest1980> kidding :)
<significance> EriC^^: still complains... hrm.
<Blue11> EriC^^: I was never sucessful in getting windows 8 to work with an msdos partition table
<EriC^^> ( after modifying stuff or if it was installed in legacy mode to begin with )
<significance> EriC^^: I should probably head toward bed - maybe we could check in another time. This has been hugely  helpful - thanksf or all your work!
<significance> wow, typo city there :)
<significance> Thanks!
<significance> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> Blue11: i've never tried it, but i've seen someone here chainload win8 from grub
<Blue11> grub works with uefi
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> significance: did you format it and then mount it and the chroot etc. ?
<Blue11> EriC^^: but I never got windows 7 to load on uefi or did I get win 8 to load on an msdos partition -- YMMV applies
<Blue11> it looks like osx does support uefi
<jin7kylin> how to delete duplicate lines of text  ,large text data. 60G
<EriC^^> Blue11: yeah, it's a whole different animal though, he was following this guide, longer version has more info http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot-short-version/
<Blue11> jin7kylin: something like sort the file, then uniq
<Sacred-Shadows> Hey im tryna set up an open-vpn through terminal and I think i got it but a bit confused on how to turn it on
<Sacred-Shadows> but I see "open-vpn" above where i put my password can anyone help?
<Blue11> EriC^^: good to know thank you
<uuhimhere> <uuhimhere> hey guys i have a canon fb630u scanner connected to my laptop; dmesg says its there :sb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2. but when i try to use xsane it says failed to start device. failure to start scanner: error during io. can someone help me
<EriC^^> Blue11: no problem
<jin7kylin> but it waste too much time by sorting the file | uniq
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:/bin$ less bzcmp i was here i went to type quit to close the txt file and bought me back
<ablest1980> all i needed was to press q
<Blue11> Sacred-Shadows: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/openvpn-revisited-howto-install-configure-openvpn/
<Sacred-Shadows> thanks dude ill try it out
<Blue11> ablest1980: yes I said that sometime ago
<ablest1980> sorry
<uuhimhere> lsusb says :Bus 005 Device 003: ID 04a9:2204 Canon, Inc. CanoScan FB630U
<TvL2386> hi guys, I've got two ubuntu-12.04 machines. I see one is running kernel 3.2.0 and the other is 3.8.0. I see in apt-cache search that version 3.13.0 is also available in the standard repositories. Is it recommended to install 3.13.0 on both?
<vkll_116> hi
<ablest1980> hi
<Blue11> TvL2386: are you backporting them?
<ablest1980> bbl ty blue11
<ablest1980> bye
<Siente> svetlana, are you there?
<Blue11> ablest1980: night
<uuhimhere> anyone?
<TvL2386> Blue11, what do you mean by that?
<vkll_116> anyone??????
<TvL2386> Blue11, I just thought it was weird they were not on the same version. I had not expected to see different kernel version in apt for the same ubuntu release
<Blue11> TvL2386: are you trying to backport the new kernel onto 12.04?
<Blue11> 3.13 v 32 broke wine -- version 45 fixed t.
<TvL2386> Blue11, it's just a normal package from the normal repositories. Installable with apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic
<Blue11> TvL2386: it should be okay - but if not you can always revert to a previous kernel.
<TvL2386> Blue11, on ubuntu-12.04 so it's not backporting. It's a normal package
<TvL2386> Blue11, but is it recommended :-)
<TvL2386> Blue11, or is it safer to stay on the train that's currently working
<Blue11> TvL2386: I tried to backport a newer kernel with debian/wheezy and mythtv became very unstable.
<nextech> Hello
<nextech> Fazz are you there?
<YokoBR> guys, i'm getting 1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0 on my discrete gpu
<buntu> d
<TvL2386> Blue11, thx!
<YokoBR> i need to use the gallium nine drivers...
<nextech> Fazz I need you
<Doc-Saintly> svetlana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10337175/
<YokoBR> xrandr --listproviders shows me only the intel gpu :(
<buntu> d
<buntu> welp
<Doc-Saintly> what causes apt-get gpg keys to become bad? :S
<Doc-Saintly> apt-get update was suddenly yelling at me about keys...
<svetlana> pastebin the error
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, frequently, the package maintainer has let an update slip ...
<Doc-Saintly> GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease:
<Doc-Saintly> cfhowlett: what does that mean?
<Doc-Saintly> I found an article on how to manually update the keys, and that seemed to work. I'm hoping this will also resolve my wireless problems - but I'm just curious what causes the key issue in the first place.
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, that means someone at intel has the job of making sure that things like hash sum's are current and ... didn't
<Doc-Saintly> cfhowlett: how does that break it? Sort of like a chain?
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, until they fix it, yeah, that resource will be unavailable.  my intel repos update fine for 14.04 ...
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there an easy way to make ubuntu recive updates from a local server?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> like a server in the country I am in
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its getting files from US I think
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, usually the problem self corrects
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, yes you can and should localize your repos
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, point your sources to the repo you prefer
<SecretFire> !ticker
<sn2015> hello
<nextech> Yes hi
<nextech> anything?
<cfhowlett> nextech, no question asked = no answers given.  try again
<nextech> how to find net user using terminal?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> cfhowlett how can I do that?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont even know what repo is closest
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, graphica l method: system > software update > settings > software sources > select best server
<Doc-Saintly> cfhowlett: but this would mean they realize the problem and then go fix the old broken link?
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, yes.  takes time.  a complaint message might spur them to expedite.
<Doc-Saintly> hm, or the manual fix?
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, ignore it.  the error is on the other side, not your side.
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14cqq0o&s=8#.VOg8MDWljVM
<Doc-Saintly> I see. Any thoughts on the wifi dropping out? :(
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, sorry, never had to deal with it.
<Doc-Saintly> cfhowlett: out of curiosity, which flavor of ubuntu do you use?
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, ubuntustudio LTS for the past 5 years
<ToAruShiroiNeko> cfhowlett I dont have a UI
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its console only
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, ah!  little details like that do matter :)
<Doc-Saintly> cfhowlett: why studio? Didn't they discontinue that? Didn't it have a realtime kernel?
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, wait 1
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh indeed :)
<Doc-Saintly> to which? ;D
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sorry about that :o
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, NO they didn't discontinue!  it has a low-latency kernel though
<Doc-Saintly> what does that mean?
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, only matters if you're doing heavy music editing
<Doc-Saintly> I see. Is that what you use it for?
<cfhowlett> Doc-Saintly, I do all kinds of media
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio | Doc-Saintly
<ubottu> Doc-Saintly: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Layman247> hi, farely newb Ubuntu user. I have a question about Gparted
<Doc-Saintly> I see. Thanks cfhowlett .
<dsol> After I installed xubuntu in ubuntu (and removed xubuntu again) I needed to login 2 times after a lock. It increased to 3 after a week. Now I need to login 5 times. Can anyone help me out?
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<cfhowlett> !ask | Layman247,
<ubottu> Layman247,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Doc-Saintly> I'm getting an error when updating, it's saying it's out of disk space, but my root has 164G free ;S
<Layman247> My question about Gparted is that when formatting a drive, it does not give the options for setting clusters. I need to know if there is an alternate way to get my drive formatted to FAT32 with 32kb clusters.
<Layman247> *is about
<cfhowlett> Layman247, I've never messed with clusters, but I cannot imagine that gparted doesn't offer it.  gparted is merely a graphical front end to the command line tools.  If, indeed, the clustering options you're looking for aren't available, consider using the command line for your partition/formatting needs.
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: i think that's the first i've heard of UbuntuStudio ... is that mostly used by DJ's ?
<Layman247> Well, I have Gparted up and no cluster options are to be found, so I'm guessing I'll have to do it through terminal -_-
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, multimedia: /publishing/graphic design/photography/audio and video ...
<Layman247> My other options is EaseUS Partition Master and that program is bloated with Malware
<Doc-Saintly> Layman247: if you're just trying to set the cluster size, even windows default formatter can do that
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: ok thanks ... looking at ubuntustudio.org now ;-)
<cfhowlett>  Tex_Nick nice!
<Layman247> hmm, yeah, looks like it Doc-Saintly, of course I havent used Windows partitioning since Win Vista X'D
<ToAruShiroiNeko> cfhowlett do you have a place for a list of repositories
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that doc tells who to change but the list isnt mentioned
<ubuntuser13> anyone knows Ubuntu professional Certification Exam?
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, there is a link ... wait
<Layman247> Doc-Saintly, I see the 32kb clisters, but it only offers exFAT and NTFS, I want to be able to do FAT32 and 32kb cluster, or will the 32kb cluster stay no matter what reformatting afterwards?
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ToAruShiroiNeko> neat
<cfhowlett> ubuntuser13, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Professional_Certification
<Doc-Saintly> Layman247: you must be using a newer version. Might I ask why the specific request?
<ubuntuser13> cfhowlett: i read that, is this program exists today or not?
<jirido> Hi Ubuntuers. I sitting here setting up a server and wonder what could be considered to be the most secure mailserver setup for ubuntu, if someone with experience know and care to share i could make my day.
<cfhowlett> ubuntuser13, as stated, discontinued.  I seem to recall that there is an Ubuntu ENGINEER certification in the pipeline, though.
<Layman247> Doc-Saintly, im using an old external to put my old GameCube .iso's on. The format needed to run said .iso's is in a FAT32 32kb cluster format
<ToAruShiroiNeko> cfhowlett thanks I will try these once this windows update is complete :)
<cfhowlett> ToAruShiroiNeko, happy2help!
<ubuntuser13> cfhowlett: Thanks
<Layman247> so if I used the 32kb size and did exFAT, then switched over to Gparted and put it to FAT32, will the cluster size stay the same, or will the clustersize change?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> just an advisory question, is it a good idea to move a virtual ubuntu server to a physical one?
<cfhowlett> ubuntuser13, happy2help!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I noticed that there is a swap partition
<stomanata> Hi, i need help with teamviewer. I remove my teamviewer 9, download from website teamviewer_10.0.37742_i386.deb and install it. But from my "K"-menu when i type team  it display teamviewer 9  and it doesn`t work
<lotuspsychje> ToAruShiroiNeko: fresh installs are mostly the best idea, but there are tools out there to backup settings and packages
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I thoughtso :/
<stomanata> From console i receive to type teamviewer --daemon start, but as root it return initctl start teamviewerd   initctl: Unknown job: teamviewerd   fail
<lotuspsychje> ToAruShiroiNeko: rsync can help you maybe
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: looking at UbuntuStudio brought to mind a non-lenear editor, Cinelerra ... have you used that sir, if so do you like it ?
<Tex_Nick> non-linear*
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, of all the vid editors out there, cinelerra seems to have the steepest learning curve.  my specific needs haven't required it, but I do intend to learn it.  My very brand new ubuntu laptop arrived arrived a few hours ago, and I now have the power required for some high-level media creation.  my preferred pro-sumer editor was openshot, but that's mostly due to it's intuitive interface.  cinelerra is no joke!
<Layman247> si Im guessing Cluster size on an HDD stays uniform no matter if FAT  or NTFS is the format?
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: thanks for feedback sir & ^5 on your new lappy ... cool hope it serves you well ;-)))
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, recommendation: if you have 14.04, i THINK you can add ubuntustudio with sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop.  If you merely wish to try a metapackage: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-video      ...
<lubert> Is there a command to check disk activity?
<EriC^^> iotop ?
<lotuspsychje> lubert: and you can see hd activity also with the indicator-multiload
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: hmmm wOw sir neat idea ... i'm running 14.10 ... so just took notes on that ... and will give it a shot ... some stuff in UbuntuStudio i've never played with look cool :)))
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, fair warning: t'is a deep well and SO much fun!  Hours and hours in search of artistic perfection ...   see also: gimp magazine, blender magazine
<lotuspsychje> somone knows if there's a demo video for ubuntu to showoff at a store or an event?
<lubert> EriC^^: that works! can it return io for only 1 particular device?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, surprisingly, no.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i know ubuntu-touch got a nice one
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, usually boot up a live usb and show one of the free movies: big buck bunny, tears of steel ...
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, really?  got a link?  non YT for us China users if possible.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lemme find
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: LOL AHHHhhh sounds like brain food ... new tricks for this old dog to learn !! Ha thanks sir for input
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, looking forward to seeing your productions.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone , watch video click
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, :P  thanks!
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, grr.  nope.  YT.  I'll catch next time I visit the embassy.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yt is blocked in china?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, very much so as is much of google.*
<lotuspsychje> : O
<EriC^^> lubert: no idea
<svip> I have a strange issue.
<svip> I have a blank CD that won't eject.
<svip> Well, it is physically ejected.
<EriC^^> svip: try typing eject in a terminal
<svip> EriC^^: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jirido> Hi Ubuntuers. I sitting here setting up a server and wonder what could be considered to be the most secure mailserver setup for ubuntu, if someone with experience know and care to share i could make my day.
<lotuspsychje> !mailserver | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<lotuspsychje> jirido: the security part is very relative, to be secure depends on many factors
<lotuspsychje> jirido: you can also ask the #ubuntu-server guys
<jirido> lotuspsychje: I saw that postfix - Davecot was a much used combo
<jirido> But this server i want to learn to make most secure
<jirido> lotuspsychje: Ok I go for a try at U-server. thanx
<lotuspsychje> jirido: no sweat and good luck mate
<Gr3yW0rM> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: welcome
<Gr3yW0rM> I've a question
<Gr3yW0rM> about ubuntu on Mac
<Gr3yW0rM> why  ubuntu boot is more slower on a mac that other hardware?
<Gr3yW0rM> "more slower" because is so slow
<Siente> Hello guys, how to install the drivers for my ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II OC 2GB ?
<RustyShackleford> i have a strange problem with google-chrome and ubuntu 14.10
<lotuspsychje> Siente: you know if your card has optimus technology?
<RustyShackleford> i can't type into google chrome
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: did you try chromium-browser?
<RustyShackleford> it will work fine, and then suddenly it doesn't respond to keyboard. Other programs still work fin
<RustyShackleford> lotuspsychje: well... thats not a real answer
<RustyShackleford> did you try an alternative?
<RustyShackleford> on the other hand, I could try it and see if it works haha
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: keep in mind that chromium is the ubuntu alternative for chrome
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: and officialy supported
<RustyShackleford> well i DO like chrome's pdf reader
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: you can also try creating a new user or profile and see if it makes a difference
<Gr3yW0rM> RustyShackleford: how you install it?
<RustyShackleford> but yeah, i suppose thats a decent work around
<Gr3yW0rM> RustyShackleford: I mean, from where?
<RustyShackleford> Gr3yW0rM: downloaded the package from google, it also adds a ppa
<Siente> lotuspsychje, no idea?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: wich mac and ubuntu version do you have?
<lotuspsychje> Siente: is your card nvidia based?
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: I've an intel mac, mac book pro 8.1
<lotuspsychje> !mac | Gr3yW0rM did you look here maybe?
<ubottu> Gr3yW0rM did you look here maybe?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Gr3yW0rM> OSx system is a great deception,
<svip> In Nautilus, my blank CD appears mounted, but cannot be ejected.  It is not mounted and the CD in the disc driver is a completely different CD.
<Gr3yW0rM> and I try to run it with ubuntu
<RustyShackleford> anyway, thats a strange problem
<Gr3yW0rM> yes, once ubuntu is running, is so great, the main problem is the time to boot
<RustyShackleford> does chrome have a channel here?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: did you try F1 to see what hangs?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: i can point you a few tweaks to boot faster also
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Gr3yW0rM
<ubottu> Gr3yW0rM: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<RustyShackleford> oh cool, found something on askubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: and tweak your startup items list
<dsol> After I installed xubuntu in ubuntu (and removed xubuntu again) I needed to login 2 times after a lock. It increased to 3 after a week. Now I need to login 5 times. Can anyone help me out?
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: I installed it
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: type this in terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Siente> lotuspsychje, yes it's nvidia gtx760
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: then you can see full list of startup services, and disable those you dont want
<lotuspsychje> Siente: plz check the official website for your card, and check if it has optimus technology
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: ok, let me do it
<Gr3yW0rM> ;)
<RustyShackleford> ubuntu is great, but sometimes over complicated
<RustyShackleford> another one I have problems with is dnsmasq
<RustyShackleford> when it works, you don't notice
<RustyShackleford> when it doesn't, your internet connection is fucked
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: plz keep the language familly friendly
<Siente> lotuspsychje, it doesn't have a optimus technology
<Gr3yW0rM> RustyShackleford: I think that Ubuntu is a filosophy
<Gr3yW0rM> RustyShackleford: You never give up! ;)
<RustyShackleford> lotuspsychje: sorry i apologize. Some channels are more lenient
<lotuspsychje> Siente: ok, good did you check your additional drivers icon?
<RustyShackleford> Gr3yW0rM: i just keep a text file with different things that gave me trouble in the past
<Siente> lotuspsychje, which one should I install the proprietary tested or just the proprietary ?
<RustyShackleford> i will have to make another entry haha
<lotuspsychje> Siente: go for the one that work best, test them out yourself mate
<Gr3yW0rM> RustyShackleford: Advice, always, before any modification, take a *.bkp file
<Siente> lotuspsychje, okay thanks
<lotuspsychje> Siente: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, ubuntu gnome 14.04.02 LTS I believe
<lotuspsychje> ok nice
<Siente> lotuspsychje, thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> Siente: test them out wicj one has best performance
<Siente> lotuspsychje, isn't it better to download the latest drivers from nvidia and install them manually or ?
<Siente> which is the best practice ?
<Siente> I am a newbie
<lotuspsychje> Siente: i would test the ones in your list first
<lotuspsychje> Siente: do you have graphics problems right now?
<lotuspsychje> Siente: you can check your current driver loaded with: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: you can also finetune unwanted services that doesnt list startup items, like cups this way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451883/not-able-to-disable-the-cups-service-using-boot-up-manager
<Doc-Saintly> my /boot is full, how do I know what I can rmeove?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: also tweaking grub "quiet splash" to "" can give you lil faster text booting
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Doc-Saintly
<ubottu> Doc-Saintly: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I'll check out If I have any problems in a moment
<lotuspsychje> Siente: if you installed ubuntu 14.04.2 fresh with internet+ updates, your grafix driver might already be up to date
<Siente> lotuspsychje, how to check out If I need to reboot or not after installing the nvidia driver?
<Doc-Saintly> thanks lotuspsychje
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll try to do it
<lotuspsychje> Siente: if you switched a driver from your additional drivers list, a reboot might do some magic :p
<Siente> lotuspsychje, okay I am going to try it out btw how to change my hz of my monitor from 60 to 120 or 144 ?
<lotuspsychje> Siente: but i wouldnt switch, if you dont experience any graphics problems right
<Siente> lotuspsychje, because when I go to settings -> displays there's no option to change the Hz
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: the sed command above did nothing
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I've been experience lack of performance, but I am not sure if it's from the flash player in firefox while watching streams in twitch it's lagging
<Siente> lotuspsychje, or it was lagging I should check out any ideas why?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: it doesnt do anything in  terminal, it just shows you full list of services in your startup items
<Siente> lotuspsychje, maybe it's from the flash player?
<lotuspsychje> Siente: can you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras plz
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> Siente: see if it was installed or not
<Siente> lotuspsychje, no it is not installed
<lotuspsychje> Siente: ok install that mate
<lotuspsychje> Siente: that should fix flash/codecs issues
<lotuspsychje> Siente: you might wanna install vlc also, to check the quality of your video playing
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: can I disable all service i want? that's not produce an error on the next boot
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I have VLC and it's fine I guess
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: no, some services are needed and some are not, its important to look that up
<Siente> lotuspsychje, thank you very much I am going to reboot
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: I'm gonna reboot
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: i disable orca,cups,backup, ssh-agent,remote desktop
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: ok good luck
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: try F1 at your boot, see what fails exactly
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> Siente: youtubes are fine now?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, hmm 1 sec
<itsmeagain> Hi there all, just wondering if anyone knows why macchanger -r won't seem to work on some ubuntu versions?
<lotuspsychje> itsmeagain: what error do you have?
<lotuspsychje> itsmeagain: you have a static or dynamic ip?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, well in twitch when I click fullscreen on any stream it's crashing and it's not fine
<lotuspsychje> Siente: and vlc is fine?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, it's not crashing, but the image is freezing and nothing is happening with alt+tab it's fixed, but not in full screen again
<Siente> lotuspsychje, yes vlc seems fine
<lotuspsychje> thats weird
<nextech> 0.Fazz are you there?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I have installed the flash player plugin for the firefox
<lotuspsychje> Siente: did you switch a grafix driver yet?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, should I install chromium and try out  with chromium ?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, yes it's switched
<lotuspsychje> Siente: maybe do a few switchec first to see differences
<Siente> well I've had the same issue before switching from nouveau to nvidia
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Siente: you could try chromium yes, to see if its your card or the flash
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: wb, makes any difference?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, okay
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I am installing the chromium-browser right now
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: seems a little bit faster
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: how much time are we talking about?
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: I run F1 while booting, but there is any error
<Siente> lotuspsychje, but how to install flash player on chromium ?
<lotuspsychje> Siente: chromium got flash builtin
<lotuspsychje> Siente: should work out of the box
<Siente> lotuspsychje, it's telling me that I need to download flash player?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, it isn't working
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: try dmesg in terminal, to see whats going on
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: ok
<Siente> lotuspsychje, You need Adobe Flash Player to use chat.
<Siente> Download it from Adobe.
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I've just installed chromium-browser
<Spuros> Hi!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> Siente: did you install ubuntu with cable on+ updates?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, short afk
<Siente> lotuspsychje, no
<Siente> lotuspsychje, because my DHCP connection is not working with automatic settings dunno why
<lotuspsychje> Siente: that might be the reason flash dont work yet
<Siente> lotuspsychje, so how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.442ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: I think that the error is related to the gpt
<lotuspsychje> Siente: maybe try this one
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: could be, wich ubuntu version did you have
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> should be good
<Spuros> hellos can anyone help me please somebody ?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: mind pastebin your dmesg?
<Spuros> hello*****
<lotuspsychje> Spuros: if you would share your problem
<Spuros> ok thank you
<Zampara> hi
<Spuros> when i install ubuntu into my pc sd cards stop working
<Spuros> sorry for bad english
<Zampara> woman
<Zampara> heeyyy
<asfasfaf> how much money does canonical make per year?
<bekks> Spuros: How do they "stop working"? What are you trying to do, what do you expect to happen, what happens?
<lotuspsychje> Zampara: this is an ubuntu chat, not dating
<lotuspsychje> !ot | asfasfaf
<ubottu> asfasfaf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nextech> hahaha thats right lotuspsychje
<Spuros> i I put the card sd in pc and nothing
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/dvmMW85R
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: what are u looking for?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: anything unusual that could lag boot process :p
<Tex_Nick> Spuros: what distro/de of linux are you using ?
<Spuros> @<Tex_Nick>14.10 32 bit
<Tex_Nick> Spuros: ubuntu 14.04 with unity desktop ??? etc
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: alot of acpi and memory lines on there
<bekks> Spuros: So did you try mounting it?
<Spuros> @tex nick yes
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: [   36.273594] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region
<Spuros> mounting ?
<Tex_Nick> Spuros: try clicking on the dash icon icon ... then type disks into the search box see if you see the flash card ... if so double click on it
<bekks> !mount | Spuros
<ubottu> Spuros: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: yeah, but i'm curious person, for example what kind of unusual process could lag
<yuan1> hi
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: i think you should investigate 2 things: acpi bugs/issues for your specific mac+ubuntu and test out your ram memory with tools
<Spuros> It's like not to put anything inside
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: do you know memory tools which I can use?
<yuan1> hi
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: also handy is a realtime tail, tail -f /var/log dmesg and tail -f /var/log/syslog and see what errors come up
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: thanks u help me a lot
<lotuspsychje> !info memtester | Gr3yW0rM
<ubottu> Gr3yW0rM: memtester (source: memtester): Utility for testing the memory subsystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-3 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mshadle> quick question. how to setup an iptables rule for "everything on interface eth0:1 should forward to 172.10.2.2 IP on br0 interface"
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: you can also enter grub at boot holding shift and memtest
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | mshadle
<ubottu> mshadle: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mshadle> yeah thanks, i was more looking for someone who knows it well enough to help craft the right setup.
<lotuspsychje> mshadle: sure thing, re-ask once in a while and someone might
<lotuspsychje> mshadle: maybe the #netfilter guys might also be able to help
<Siente> lotuspsychje, but the flashplugin-installer is already installed
<lotuspsychje> Siente: yeah, thats weird
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I have flash player on firefox, but on chromium I don't have flash player
<lotuspsychje> Siente: chromium has builtin flash, should work out of the box
<Siente> lotuspsychje, but it isn't working
<lotuspsychje> Siente: you didnt install third party software at your ubuntu setup maybe?
<lotuspsychje> Siente: there was 2 boxes to enable, third party software and updates during setup
<lotuspsychje> Siente: but you said restricted extras was installed, so flash should work..try another driver switch maybe
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: http://ubuntu.aspcode.net/view/635400140124705175434672/problems-on-boot
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: that exactly my problem
<itsmeagain> Oops, lost internet
<bagginsDK> I am fedora migrant. How can i see list of installed programms with a search key?
<bagginsDK> cmd
<bagginsDK> always
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: not sure what causes this on a mac sorry
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: you could try acpi=off boot
<Siente> lotuspsychje, yes maybe I haven't installed the 3rd party software
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: i'm trying to do taht
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: but don't know how, at grub?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, but flash isn't working only in chromium in firefox is working?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<lotuspsychje> Siente: maybe it didnt install pepper flash, not sure
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> Siente: try that one mate
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: I'm gonna try ;)
<Siente> lotuspsychje, thanks now it's working
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Siente
<ubottu> Siente: Glad you made it! :-)
<Siente> lotuspsychje, If I haven't checked to install the 3rd party software what is not installed and also If I have installed ubuntu offline what is not installed as well?
<lotuspsychje> Siente: well in my opinion, its best to install ubuntu with cable + updates during setup + third party software enabled
<lotuspsychje> Siente: this way ubuntu also chooses best drivers for your system
<Siente> lotuspsychje, but I don't have any idea why my inet is not running automatically on Windows and before it was running automatically, but now my DHCP is not getting IP automatically so I have to do it manually
<lotuspsychje> Siente: or wifi stick that could get you online?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, what do you mean?
<svetlana> usb stick
<Siente> lotuspsychje, on windows I don't have any problems with my inet
<lotuspsychje> Siente: to get connected to internet at your ubuntu setup
<Siente> lotuspsychje, how to fix it what do I need to do?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, because I can't get it what you mean
<lotuspsychje> Siente: well you still got flash issues right now?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, no on chromium I don't have flash issues I believe
<Siente> lotuspsychje, but I would like to fix the problem with my inet connection
<Siente> lotuspsychje, it's DHCP with automatic settings isn't working dunno why and when I am installing ubuntu I can't get online
<lotuspsychje> Siente: you cant browse?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3yW0rM: better now?
<Siente> lotuspsychje, I can when I set the settings manual when I choose method manual instead of DHCP ( Automatic )
<lotuspsychje> !dhcp | Siente
<ubottu> Siente: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<bagginsDK> How can i see a list of installled apps in cmd
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: dpkg --get-selections
<bagginsDK> lotuspsychje, how can i see installed kernel-core?
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: uname -a
<bagginsDK> lotuspsychje, only 3.13 is available in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | bagginsDK
<ubottu> bagginsDK: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<onemansubmarine> hello folks, I have a problem to choose the default input method in ibus
<onemansubmarine> If I have two languages to switch between I want the pc to log in with one default language
<bagginsDK> You are using Vagrant
<bagginsDK> ?
<onemansubmarine> however I can't chose the order of the languages in the ibus preferences menu
<internetman> I have my ethernet iface set as "iface p3p1 inet static" in /etc/network/interfaces on my server. However today i noticed that its ip had changed and then I found this in syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/10339040/ . In addition to the ipv4 inet static setup I also have "iface p3p1 inet6 auto" in my /etc/network/interfaces. Could this line make everything use dhcp in case my connection drops? And what would be the best thing to fix it, j
<internetman> ust comment out the ipv6 line or set it static? Thanks for reading :)
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: hey, no changes for me
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: dmesg show the same warnings
<Siente> lotuspsychje, yes it's using dhclient, but why when I run the ubuntu setup I don't have internet?
<ioria> Siente : try to configure with static
<halp> when I try to log in to my account I get kicked out... how do I find the log which says why?
<Siente> ioria, how to do it when I run the setup or I could do it using the live cd at first?
<ioria> Siente : run the text install not the gui
<pilppe> when does 14.10 get LTS?
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: I fix it following your instrucctions
<ztealmax> good day to you all
<Gr3yW0rM> lotuspsychje: acpi=off noapic at boot
<Tex_Nick> pilppe: 14.10 will never be LTS ... 14.04 is LTS next LTS will be 16.04
<ztealmax> i would love to implement the way "LiveCD" detects hardware when running it on different systems, but i would love to have the same feature on my installed ubuntu (Installed on external drive) any guides about how i can do that?
<Tex_Nick> whoops he's gone, i should have used tab
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, drop in to #ubuntustudio and the ubuntustudio forums if so inclined.
<ibe> boer derij metvervoerboot
<cfhowlett> !za | ibe
<ubottu> ibe: Do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu in Afrikaans?  Type /join #ubuntu-za  or  /join #kubuntu-za - Het jy hulp nodig het met Ubuntu of Kubuntu in Afrikaans? Tik /join #ubuntu-za of /join #kubuntu-za.
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: yeahlet me check out #ubuntustudio :)
<Andy80> hi
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: how active active is #ubuntustudio ? i know it depends on days/time but just generally?
<Andy80> I've configured the unattended upgrades as explained here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<Andy80> they worked the first day... then every day apt keep sending me emails that there are more and more packages upgrades available and it's not installing them... where can I see some logs of what's happening?
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, very at new release time.  not so much otherwise.  most of the discussion for specific apps seems to be in the forums which is actually probably better
<jin7kylin> how to display the messages of login and logout when using  IRC of pidgin, such that  xxxx entered the room,xxxx left the room.
<Andy80> ignore my question... found the problem :)
<Andy80> I only enabled security ones
<k123io> how to disable my cdrom to a user
<sp4rc> i have just reinstalled my system with 14.04 LTS desktop. now wake on lan isn't working anymore. i have followed this guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan#Enabling_WoL_in_the_NIC. ethtool reports 'g' is enabled. however i can't wake the computer.
<halp> k123io, have you tried a hammer?
<sp4rc> it has been working before while running gentoo linux on it
<sp4rc> there was no change in the efi configuration in the meantime, which means the problem must be somewhere in the os configuration
<k123io> no
<halp> sp4rd, well, I feel sorry for your loss, I can't log in to my account, so my situation is a bit worse than yours :D
<halp> sp4rc: it is possible it has more than one enable bit and/or the mode of sleep/suspend does not allow for wake ups.
<Tex_Nick> k123io: seeif thishelps... http://askubuntu.com/questions/514956/how-do-disable-the-cd-rom-for-all-users
<halp> sp4rc: if this were teh WindowsXP, I know which window to direct you to... network adapter and settings
<halp> Tex_Nick: I changed the GPU, now can't log in to my account... sucks, really, I have work to be done there...
<ioria> halp did you install ethtool ?
<Tex_Nick> halp: i'm probably not the one to help with you with that, but you need to define your platform/hardware better so someone can help you, unless you have already done so & i didn't scroll up enough to see
<halp> Tuna-Fish was eaten by a penguin
<halp> Tex_Nick so you say that search engine is my closest help... and 6 more hours of work :D
<Tex_Nick> halp: well google will do wonders for issues lije that ... but there is probably someone here that could help ... you need to provide more details though :)
<halp> Tex_Nick: I removed AMD 7800, removed driver, installed HD3650, now DKMS doesn't work, whatever that is, what version I am in... how do I sind that out without restarting? :D
<halp> 3.5.0-52 generic
<dexter_> hello
<epta> everybody hello
<user123321> hello
<Tex_Nick> halp: how did you remove 78700 & how did you install HD3650 ... you changed graphics cards i guess ... how did all that transpire?
<Tex_Nick> 7800*
<shuvojit> anyone good with vim?
<gshmu> hello, my ubuntu 14.04 will restart after shutdown
<halp> Tex_Nick: I did it the way it always worked in any operating system... (like you said), but this uninstall required manual removal of fglrx.ko in the /DRM somewhere, the uninstall did not touch that one, after that I installed some odf drivers and I am able to boot up... with WEIRD (=ubundu unity) interface and 1280x1024 resolution (eww)
<halp> *it would be nice if I could filter out all the 1000 of xyz has quit xzy has joined messages*
<steviedale99> I wonder if gshmu's "ubuntu 14.04" is powered over HDMI
<steviedale99> :3
<Tex_Nick> halp: when you say, "like you said" ... i don't saying anything about how to do that > ;-)
<lubert> keywords: 'check sync, ssd, flash, writeback' logged solution: cat /proc/meminfo to check unwritten buffer, write is complete when 'dirty' and 'writeback' counters hit 0.
<lubert> this answers my previous question on how to check i/o
<Tex_Nick> halp: did you perform the driver removal & new driver install via command line ?
<halp> Tex_Nick: yes, via command line in text mode, as you ahd to kill X manually because if you attempted to run even some basic version, teh screen would be garbled.
<halp> Pingu timeout...
<sp4rc> i have just realized, that i can wake up my computer when i shut it down previously by using 'poweroff' instead of 'shutdown -h now'
<sp4rc> also the NIC leds are off when using 'shutdown -h now'
<Tex_Nick> halp: was the 7800 GPU integrated into the motherbord or a peripheral card ... you must have shut down the PC to add a HD3650 card ???
<halp> sp4rc: as I said: there are many powerdown modes :D
<sp4rc> halp, how can i configure the powerdown mode used by 'shutdown'?
<halp> sp4rc: shutdown means to turn off, obviously, and not in some opwersave state
<halp> TexNick: yes, the 7850 and 7870 cards are NOT integrated as they take 200W of power and cost A LOT of money...
<Tex_Nick> halp: what make & model PC are you using ?
<sp4rc> so how can i define/configure into which state the computer shut's down?
<auronandace> sp4rc: the man pages show you what options you have to use the poweroff and shutdown commands
<bekks> sp4rc: Thats defined in the DSDT table in your BIOS. Having issues like yours, it is quite obvious that the DSDT table is broken, which means: mostly likely it works correctly with windows only. Fixing that is a quite lengthy and complicated process, which involves extracting, decoding, finxing, recompiling it, along with a self-compiled kernel.
<bekks> sp4rc: The quick and easy solution is just using "shutdown -h now" from a terminal or a starter.
<sp4rc> auronandace, i am aware of that. the point is, that when shutting down the system via the GUI (unity) i can't WOL the computer (NIC led's are off)
<sp4rc> the powering down the system using 'poweroff' i can WOL the computer
<sp4rc> which means i need a way to configure the shutdown-behaviour of unity
<sp4rc> bekks, the efi is perfectly fine... i never had an issue with gentoo linux
<Qwertie> My friend is tring to install ubuntu on a hard drive with data on it and create a new partition for ubuntu. He went to "something else" and picked the drive. How can he create a new partition on the free space?
<sp4rc> i haven't changed anything in the efi configuration when switching from gentoo to linux
<bekks> sp4rc: Since your are having that issue, it isnt that "fine" as you are stating.
<sp4rc> yeah whatever
<Qwertie> Will pressing "install now" wipe the drive?
<bekks> sp4rc: Indeed. Whatever. Since you know better, you will solve it. Good luck.
<svetlana> Qwertie: yes
<svetlana> Qwertie: partition resize is risky; backup first
<Qwertie> How would you do it once its backed up. This is his screen https://i.imgur.com/aH0ZmxV.jpg
<bekks> Qwertie: I cant read anything on that screenshot.
<Qwertie> Sorry, its the best I have.
<Ben64> Qwertie: would need to resize one of those and create partitions in the free space
<auronandace> Qwertie: you've got 1 ntfs partition on sdb, if at is where you want ubuntu to be then you need to resize that partition to free up some space
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<Qwertie> auronandace, Can you do that in the installer or do you need to install gparted?
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<oslo2015> Anyone know where to find Ubuntu Gnome in version 14.04.2?
<knutjb> which packages should I install to get jpeg support in vtk5. When I compile I get this error message /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lvtkjpeg
<koding123> hi, can anyone tell me how to make java apps, (like eclipse) look native in Ubuntu? I found this but its for Java 6, I solution for Java 7 http://askubuntu.com/questions/21886/how-can-i-get-a-java-apps-to-use-the-gtk-theme
<koding123> *need
<auronandace> Qwertie: i can't remember sorry, i've always prepared my partitions beforehand with gparted
<oslo2015> Found it.
<halp> nickname
<halp> seal
<k69> Hi, im using ubuntu os and mysql db. i have made a database and it worked fine as long as the characters were english alphabets. but i want to insert persian or farsi character in my mysql database, which it returns question mark ( "?" ) instead of characters. i've searched and found some results which i had to edit [mysqld] section of config file to contain UTF-8 characters. i did but still insertion and results show "?" symbol. i have provided some
<k69> infos here including versions, config file before after edit, and a test http://paste.ubuntu.com/10340119/  please guide me. thanks
<halp> k69
<halp> megaloden
<EmTy> hi
<megaloden> hey halp
<megaloden> how you diong
<EmTy> how to hack credit cards
<EmTy> know someone
<lotuspsychje> !ot | EmTy
<ubottu> EmTy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> EmTy: not here, not on this network
<bekks> EmTy: wrong network.
<megaloden> EmTy: download "Paypal money generator"
<halp> megaloden, hey, I need halp, ubuntu sucks big time
<EmTy> i want hack credit cards
<lotuspsychje> !ops | halp
<ubottu> halp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EmTy> all tell me with mirc hack credit kards
<koding123> ...
<sp4rc> bekks, added the g state to /etc/network/interfaces for the relevant card and done
<mikefoo> anyone have any idea why i can't seem to bind an IRC client (and an eggdrop too) to one of my own IPs anymore? it *says* it is bound, but it always defaults back to the main IP
<megaloden> EmTy: how old are you?
<bekks> EmTy: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<EmTy> 15 years
<sp4rc> bekks, maybe there is some timing issue
<bekks> sp4rc: Whats "the g state"?
<bekks> EmTy: Then stop that nonsense and learn for passing your school exams.
<EmTy> bekks:man pls
<halp> EmTy: mIRC has found your credit card number and is ordering software it thinks you might want to use.
<EmTy> tell me
<bekks> EmTy: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<EmTy> byt how
<halp> bekks: I have a ubuntu support question: I'm logged out instantly on each log in, where can I find the log of what happened?
<bekks> halp: Which Ubuntu version do you have?
<sp4rc> bekks, 'ethtool eth0 wol g' =>  man ethtool: g  Wake on MagicPacket
<bekks> sp4rc: Yeah, thats required or wake on lan.
<bekks> *for
<sp4rc> bekks, the point is ethtool always reported its enabled
<koding123> hi, can anyone tell me how to make Java apps, (like eclipse) look native (GTK theme) in Ubuntu? I found this but its for Java 6, I need solution for Java 7 http://askubuntu.com/questions/21886/how-can-i-get-a-java-apps-to-use-the-gtk-theme
<geirha> koding123: try running ''locate swing.properties''
<halp> ****It seems that the Xauthority changed owner to ROOT instead of USER!!!***** let me restart...
<MonkeyDust> koding123  try asking in #ubuntu-app-devel
<geirha> If you have openjdk installed, you should get a hit in /etc/ somewhere
<minas114> I installed clang-3.5. I want, when I execute clang++ to automatically execute clang++3.-5. How can I do it?
<Ben64> minas114: that should automatically happen
<koding123> geirha, tried that already, but that file doesn't exist in Java 7
<minas114> Ben64, that's what I think as well.. But it does not
<Ben64> minas114: how did you install it
<minas114> Ben64, sudo aptitude install clang-3.5
<lotuspsychje> !info clang
<koding123> MonkeyDust, I think its more of a user level question (i,e UI), isnt asking there would be overkill
<ubottu> clang (source: llvm-defaults (0.23ubuntu1)): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.5-23ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB
<geirha> koding123: Odd, I've got /etc/java-7-openjdk/swing.properties here, and according to dpkg, it wass installed by the package: openjdk-7-jre-headless:amd64
<Ben64> minas114: ok well you could make a symlink
<minas114> Ben64, okay
<daniele12457> minas gay
<koding123> geirha, but I am using Oracle JDK not OpenJDK
<megaloden> Emty?
<minas114> Ben64, what about an alias?
<geirha> koding123: Ok, then it's probably in a different file or something, or maybe it doesn't have that ability at all
<Ben64> minas114: yeah thats another option
<minas114> Ben64, Used the alias and it worked. Thanks for the help
<koding123> geirha, IDK, but I was using OpenJDK before, but some apps would not work in that so installed Oracle JDK
<daniele12457> what's the difference between openjdk and oracle jdk?
<bekks> daniele12457: Two different manufacturers. One is the reference implementation, the other isnt.
<koding123> anyone using
<koding123> anyone using Android Studio with OpenJDK?
<geirha> koding123: I'd probably look at the files installed by the oracle debs, and see where *.properties files are stored.   dpkg -L oraclepackagename | grep '\.properties$'
<koding123> geirha, the only properties file that found is fontconfig
<EriC^^> i got soda all over the keyboard and touchpad, and i let it dry out, now the touchpad was working up in windows for a bit ( i could only go up and down with it ) and anyways it worked for a bit but as much as i restart into ubuntu the touchpad isn't working
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<koding123> EriC^^, try again in win
<EriC^^> ( just to clarify in windows it seemed to work perfectly after pressing the laptop's shutdown button and it hibernated, then i turned it back on and it was working along with the keyboard )
<EriC^^> koding123: ok
<TheBigDeal> when i install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop i lost my default kubuntu-desktop, and i will no longer see desktop options in the login screen, what should i do?
<EriC^^> koding123: sometimes when i boot into windows and back into ubuntu the touchpad stops working, just sometimes, but it usually works right after rebooting
<EriC^^> i'll see if it works in win, brb
<daniele12457> hi guys
<daniele12457> is windows better than linux?
<bekks> daniele12457: How is that an Ubuntu related support question?
<TheBigDeal> daniele12457: Great question :P
<TheBigDeal> bekks: any idea?
<bekks> TheBigDeal: I dont see any relevance to Ubuntu support in that question.
<TheBigDeal> bekks: No, i'm talking about mine
<bekks> TheBigDeal: Which sessions do you see when trying to select one upon login?
<koding123> TheBigDeal, have you used any PPA to install that?
<TheBigDeal> bekks: No one, empty list
<TheBigDeal> koding123: Yes
<koding123> TheBigDeal, and the PPA is?
<TheBigDeal> koding123: the one for 14.10, i can't remember
 * koding123 facepalms
<TheBigDeal> :)
<koding123> TheBigDeal, this one ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next?
<EriC^^> koding123 how do you restart in windows without a mouse
<TheBigDeal> koding123: Exactly
<EriC^^> i can get a command prompt with the win key + r
<EriC^^> but shutdown / reboot doesn't do anything
<EriC^^> btw the mouse is dead in windows :(
<koding123> EriC^^, tried, sudo shutdown or sudo reboot ?
<EriC^^> i'm in win8
<Hi-Angel> Hello, does anybody know an article about setting up a wi-fi LAN? Couldn't find anything on that :(
<TheBigDeal> koding123: mm :(, didn't do dist-upgrade, should i?
<solsTiCe> EriC^^: win+X
<koding123> EriC^^, then its a hardware problem
<EriC^^> koding123 it worked perfectly for a bit after i hibernated by mistake, is there no hope?
<koding123> TheBigDeal, what are you trying to do actually? get both Plasma 4 and Plasma 5 or just Plasma 4?
<TheBigDeal> bekks: actually when i do : sudo apt-get install plasma5 etc etc, it tells me that it is going to remove kubuntu-desktop
<TheBigDeal> koding123: plasma5, and it would be great if both together
<TheBigDeal> koding123: dist-upgrade?
<koding123> TheBigDeal, yep run, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<divBy0> how can i find out what channel my wifi is on
<divBy0> on a public hotspot
<EriC^^> koding123: ok, im back in ubuntu now
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^: How you feel :) ?
<EriC^^> glad yet i need the touchpad to work
<EriC^^> would suck to have to use a mouse all the time in bed and stuff
<koding123> TheBigDeal, the thing is AFAIK, you can't use both, to have to use either one
<koding123> EriC^^, are you sure its not a hardware problem?
<TheBigDeal> koding123: No problem,  just can't see it the the login screen and that's problem
<EriC^^> koding123: what do you mean? it started after the soda fell
<TheBigDeal> s/the the/in the
<EriC^^> koding123: but it worked sporatically at first, then it worked perfectly fine for a bit
<EriC^^> now it's just dead
<koding123> EriC^^, yep thats what I am saying, probably that damaged your laptop;s touchpad
<EriC^^> i've poured sodas coffee etc. etc. and they've never done this
<EriC^^> :(
<jellow> divBy0: Have you looked at iwlist command? "sudo iwlist scanning <interface>"
<TheBigDeal> koding123: Everything is dist-upgraded, what next?
<EriC^^> koding123: should i try blowing air on it between the buttons?
<EriC^^> or maybe taking it apart and cleaning it?
<EriC^^> ( somehow )
<EriC^^> koding123: xinput doesn't list it
<jellow> divBy0: Sorry should be iwlist <interface> scanning , look at man files I don't have access to them.
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, you installed plasma 5, that's your default desktop . you've upgraded from plasma 4
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: I removed it, so i can install kubuntu-desktop, and read some help :(
<stephan288> hi all
<WaranZKomodo> hey
<WaranZKomodo> what's up?
<stephan288> i have kind of a noob question if thats ok
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: I think that there's no way to install them both together (plasma4 and 5)
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, run dist-upgrade to bring in all the new upgrades
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: done.
<koding123> TheBigDeal, then reboot
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, no there isn't
<divBy0> jellow: just got it, thanks :)
<TheBigDeal> koding123: rebooting....
<TheBigDeal> be right back
<EriC^^> koding123: it shows in /var/log/syslog psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.5, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xf00173/0x240000/0xa2400, board id: 2068, fw id: 1028260
<stephan288> i have an dell optiplex 740 and tryin to install ubuntu, the latest and after rebooting my mouse and keybord, both usb, seem to hand and stutter
<stephan288> hang
<MonkeyDust> stephan288  the latest... would that be 14.10 or 15.04?
<stephan288> 14 ist the latest i found
<stephan288> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 is the iso i am using
<MonkeyDust> stephan288  are thre keyboard and mouse bluetooth connected?
<stephan288> no sir, both usb
<koding123> EriC^^, so its getting detected?
<TheBigDeal> Evening
<stephan288> it works fine during install and after reboot they seem to "stutter"
<koding123> EriC^^, so the touchpad works in win?
<ioria> usb legacy maybe ?
<stephan288> the dell optiplex has no ps/2 so i cant try
<MonkeyDust> stephan288  and is this the first time you install ubuntu?
<TalesOfWinnetou> MonkeyDust, so its getting detected ?
<stephan288> on this machine yes, in others i did before and never any trouble
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: Everything is fine i dist-upgraded except and error message at the bottom says : the component 'showdesktop' is missing or something like that
<MonkeyDust> TalesOfWinnetou  come again? sure it's me you have to address?
<EriC^^> koding123: no it doesn't
<EriC^^> it shows up in syslog but not xinput
<stephan288> i think the problem is the usb, but i cant figure it out or find a website
<kurjak> no
<stephan288> it works fine on vmware
<koding123> EriC^^, then definitely a hardware issue
<TheBigDeal> koding123: I'm confused about what's happening here :(
<koding123> TheBigDeal, how can I say? when you can't even tell me what PPA you have used
<stephan288> so MonkeyDust, any idea what might be the problem?
<TheBigDeal> koding123: PPA?, didn't i tell you?
<TheBigDeal> koding123: we said it is kubuntu next
<TheBigDeal> don't we?
<ioria> stephan288: what about the video drivers ?
<MonkeyDust> stephan288  no, only thing on my mind, is usb2/3 related, but i'm not familiar enough with that
<stephan288> video driver seem to load fine
<stephan288> usb is 2.0
<koding123> TheBigDeal, let me see, in panel its showing showdesktop is missing? then remove that
<BluesKaj> the  plasma 5 is not a complete desktop like unity or gnome, it's a development/experimental upgrade inside KDE which used the plasma desktop within it's structure
<BluesKaj> someone correct me if I'm wrong
<koding123> yep its still under development
<stephan288> what happens is that i press caps lock for example and the light takes like 10-15 seconds to respond, as well as mouse movements
<koding123> Plasma 4 is more stable
<BluesKaj> koding123, yes and more flexible, so far
<TheBigDeal> are trying to convince me to stick with plasma4 :P, NO.
<koding123> TheBigDeal, show us a screenshot of what is the issue
<BluesKaj> nope, but you have to understand the structure of KDE and plasma, TheBigDeal
<TheBigDeal> mm
<stephan288> my integrated video is nvidia Geforce 6150 LE
<TheBigDeal> let me do that sudo apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop for the last time and see
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<TheBigDeal> :D
<bekks> TheBigDeal: that wont help.
<TheBigDeal> bekks: Really!, but why?
<TalesOfWinnetou> TheBigDeal : ppa ?, didn't really matter to him, as he was just a poor boy from
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, what source did you use to install plasma 5?
<bekks> TheBigDeal: why would repeatedly doing things help?
<koding123> TheBigDeal, according to you, everything is working other than that, "not found" thing is panel, so just remove that panel applet, itll solve everything
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: we said earlier Kubuntu next, i saw that in webupd8
<TheBigDeal> bekks: No, it's only the second and last time
<koding123> BluesKaj, well according to him he used ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<TheBigDeal> bekks: I didn't do dist-upgrade before
<koding123> TheBigDeal, what is the issue now?
<TheBigDeal> koding123: the issue, am i able to login to plasma5 after i install it?
<koding123> TheBigDeal, how can I tell that? its your desktop check if its Plasma 4 or 5
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal,  you should be able to, and it'll be your default desktop
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: Let's see then
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: installing kubuntu-plasma5-desktop cleanly ....
<TheBigDeal> removing : kubuntu-desktop kde-workspace kde-workspace-data and bin, too sad
<TheBigDeal> :(
<TheBigDeal> Hopefully it'll work, because i don't want to install these things again :(
<bekks> Why not?
<TheBigDeal> bekks: Lazy.
<bekks> It is one command - and if they are colliding, you cant have them installed in parallel.
<TheBigDeal> bekks: You need to remove the plasma5 first
<TheBigDeal> bekks: They can't be together
<TalesOfWinnetou> reboot they seem to stutter
<TheBigDeal> that's what i can see so far
<BluesKaj> installing plasma 5 with ppa is basically just upgrading plasma4 to plsama5
<bekks> TheBigDeal: Yeah, so you either use Plasma 5 or Plasma 4.
<TheBigDeal> Ok
<TalesOfWinnetou> wait, how do most people today come to use ubuntu ?
<ObrienDave> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, removing should not uninstall the actual desktop
<TheBigDeal> going to reboot ..... everything is ready :P
<TheBigDeal> ObrienDave: kde-workspace is required
<ObrienDave> ahh, k
<TheBigDeal> to see some colors
<TheBigDeal> be right back!
 * ObrienDave holds breath
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, there shoulkd be no need to install kde-worspace separately, it should be re-installed by default
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: when removing plasma5?
<BluesKaj> nop
<TheBigDeal> or installing kubuntu-desktop?
<TheBigDeal> going to sudo reboot :P ....
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, to instal plasma 5 from the ppa you just need to update/upgrade and dist-upgrade, that's all
<BluesKaj> he doesn't get ti
<BluesKaj> it
<koding123> well I used that same method (Plasma Next PPA) in 14.10 worked fine for me...
<BluesKaj> koding123, well let's hope it works for him
<koding123> yep
<TheHackOps> Quick question, Just downloaded qts online installer its a .run file. I have done chmod +x on the file but i still cant run it, It asks me to install an application to deal with executable files
<TheHackOps> Im on 14.04
<OerHeks> TheHackOps, then install that application
<TheHackOps> I did
<TheHackOps> It installs some python runner
<koding123> TheHackOps, just run for terminal ./filename.run
<BluesKaj> or sudo ./filename.run
<TalesOfWinnetou> it's run out, time's make this a great one
<MonkeyDust> TalesOfWinnetou  are you a text generating bot?
<TheHackOps> koding123, Yeh tried that
<TheHackOps> just does not want to run
<TheHackOps> its weird
<TheHackOps> I get command not found
<koding123> TheHackOps, what application is it telling you to install...
<TheHackOps> There are no spaces in the file
<TalesOfWinnetou> install kde software on windows
<koding123> TheHackOps, when you get "command not found" ?
<MonkeyDust> TalesOfWinnetou  who is the president of the USA?
<TheHackOps> koding123, Nah when i run it from naut i get install pypar2
<TheHackOps> From terminal just wont find it
<TheHackOps> so to speak
<TalesOfWinnetou> its a poor boy from a poor family
<koding123> TheHackOps, then find that package in synaptic
<TheHackOps> koding123, I already installed it
<TheHackOps> Never had to install it before
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, you have to cd to the dir where the run file is located
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Yea i know
<TheHackOps> Sorry
<TheHackOps> That was rude
<koding123> TheHackOps, show us a screenshot
<TheHackOps> I been using Qt and their installers on ubuntu since like Release 10 of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> TalesOfWinnetou, you need to install kde for windows...let'see what the response is
<TheHackOps> probably before that
<TheHackOps> worked fine
<TheHackOps> koding123, Sure
<TheHackOps> koding123, The weird thing is in terminal tab auto complete doesnt work for this file
<koding123> TheHackOps, BTW qt is in the Ubuntu repos
<koding123> TheHackOps, so if you need that get it from there
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<TheHackOps> koding123, Thats fine i could just use aptitude but
<TheBigDeal> the same issue :(
<TheHackOps> I like to fix a problem not hack it
<TheHackOps> Unless i have to hack it
<koding123> TheBigDeal, what is the ISSUE?
<TheBigDeal> after i log in, i can't see anything except the background and mouse :(
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, to install plasma 5 from the ppa you just need to update/upgrade and dist-upgrade, that's all
<koding123> TheBigDeal, well getting QT from the official repos is more straightforward method compared to what you are trying to do
<koding123> TheHackOps,  well getting QT from the official repos is more straightforward method compared to what you are trying to do
<koding123> TheBigDeal, not you sorry
<TheHackOps> koding123, I doubt this is a qt installer issue
<TheBigDeal> :D
<TheHackOps> I could be wrong
<TheHackOps> Seems like im doing something wrong o/s level
<koding123> TheHackOps, I think it is
<TheBigDeal> koding123: so what's for me :( ?
<TheHackOps> http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: any idea about this issue?
<TheHackOps> koding123, If you download their online installer are you able to get it to work
<TheHackOps> koding123, http://i.imgur.com/0IcQp6h.jpg
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, read my post above
<TheHackOps> that  screenshot you wanted (i use 2 monitors sorry
<koding123> TheBigDeal, I asked you a question, havn;t got answer, what is your issue? is Plasma 5 showing up or Plasma 4?
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: I'm in the tty :(
<TheBigDeal> koding123: Nothing is showing up, and old background with a mouse cursour :(
<TheBigDeal> only
<koding123> TheHackOps, so what you are trying to say is you have problems with .run files? have you tried any other .run file
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TheHackOps> koding123, The other weird thing i noticed its that if i right click on the file and try to select Allow executing file as program
<koding123> TheBigDeal, and when you right click?
<TheHackOps> it unchecks automatically
<TheHackOps> So to speak
<TheBigDeal> koding123: ?
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: What should that do?
<TheHackOps> I googled around and found the same thing with a few others
<TheHackOps> This is a brand fresh new install of 14.04 lts
<TheHackOps> AMD 64
<koding123> TheHackOps, ah so what happens when you click on "Install"?
<TheHackOps> It installs PyPar2
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, it will install the proper associated packages and dependencies needed to run plasma 5
<TheHackOps> ??
<TheHackOps> I assume thats not for me
<koding123> theyep
<TheHackOps> koding123, So any ideas?
<koding123> TheHackOps, install qtcreator from synaptic
<TheHackOps> koding123, Not a great solution
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, no , it's mean't thebif=gdeal...too many nicks with "the" in them in here
<koding123> TheHackOps, have you tried any other .run files of other apps? do they work or not?
<TheHackOps> koding123, I guess for now i can
<TheHackOps> koding123, No i have not
<TheHackOps> Do you know of any
<koding123> TheHackOps, AFAIK XAMPP and VMware Player have those as well
<TheHackOps> koding123, hmm
<TheHackOps> Meh ill just install from repo
<TheHackOps> dammit
<TheHackOps> Ill have to add their repo for 5.4
<TheHackOps> Hmm
<TheHackOps> I find this strange still
<koding123_> TheHackOps, ?
<dovah> how do i install ubuntu in basic graphics mode because i cant even get past first install screen cause i have nvidia 960
<TheHackOps> I have never seen this issue
<TheHackOps> I might ask over at #qt
<TheHackOps> see if they know anything about it
<micadeyeye> -????????? ? ? ? ?            ? SHC_H_Logo_EmailSig.png
<ioria> TheHackOps, are you sure thefileis executive ?
<TheHackOps> ioria, yes
<TheHackOps> Well when i say sure
<dovah> i cant get past where it says install ubuntu try ubuntu screen
<TheHackOps> I am sure its meant to be
<ioria> TheHackOps, ls -l
<OerHeks> TheHackOps, that .run installer starts here without request for that pypar package. 14.10/64 bit
<TheHackOps> OerHeks, For you it works?
<micadeyeye> That is what "ls -l" gives me after using "sudo chmod 666" on all my files.I can no longer access the content of the files. Czan anyone please help me???
<OerHeks> Jups, i cancelled the installation, but it worked
<micadeyeye> PLEASE!
<bekks> micadeyeye: What was the exact command you run?
<TheHackOps> OerHeks, Interesting
<TheHackOps> When i check the permissions on it
<micadeyeye> sudo chmod 666 -Rf Sheridan\ 2015/
<TheHackOps> chmod does not seem to change it
<TheHackOps> even weirder
<TheHackOps> Ill try as root
<micadeyeye> ????????? ? ? ? ?            ? SHC_H_Logo_EmailSig.png
<koding123_> micadeyeye, so a chmod 755
<koding123_> *do
<OerHeks> TheHackOps, no root needed.
<micadeyeye> koding123_, You mean I should try 755?
<terra> kaixo
<koding123_> micadeyeye, yep instead of 666, 755
<TheHackOps> OerHeks, Brute force sometimes does it
<TheHackOps> lol
<TheHackOps> OerHeks, No i cant seem to get it to become executable
<TheHackOps> could be corrupt
<TheHackOps> ill redownload
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<koding123_> TheHackOps, get the offline installer
<OerHeks> just use nautilus > properties
<micadeyeye> koding123_, no luck.
<TheBigDeal> Got everything setted up, awesome plasma5 :D
<micadeyeye> ls -l shows:
<micadeyeye> -????????? ? ? ? ?            ? SHC_H_Logo_EmailSig.png
<koding123> TheBigDeal, congrats
<TheBigDeal> i had have to install plasma-desktop first.
<TheBigDeal> koding123: Thanks :D
<MonkeyDust> TheBigDeal  you made it?
<TheBigDeal> MonkeyDust: Yes.
<MonkeyDust> great!
<bekks> micadeyeye: WhichUbuntu are you on?
<micadeyeye> Apparently, I am on Fedora 20.
<OerHeks> TheHackOps, http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2015-02-21_15_11_55-u2j6FW1D.1424527963.png
<TheHackOps> OerHeks, Downloading now thanks for your time ill let you know
<koding123> TheBigDeal, have you installed this package as well? plasma-workspace-wallpapers
<TheHackOps> and everyone else
<TheBigDeal> Thanks everyone, bekks koding123 BluesKaj :)
<MonkeyDust> micadeyeye  then why did you come to this channel?
<TheBigDeal> koding123: Nope, I'll try
<bekks> micadeyeye: So ask the Fedora support.
<micadeyeye> I thought it was a Fedora specific problem...
<TheHackOps> OerHeks, Does not let me check it for execution
<TheHackOps> Auto unchecks
<bekks> micadeyeye: This isnt a fedora channel.
<MonkeyDust> micadeyeye  you're in the wrong channel
<TheHackOps> bekks, I wear a fedora does that count?
<bekks> TheHackOps: ASk the fedora support too.
<TheHackOps> Ok but what if I wear an Ubuntu shirt on my first date
<micadeyeye> Thanks folks.
<koding123_> micadeyeye, then ask in #fedora
<TheHackOps> The new ubuntu on my SSD is so dam fast
<TheHackOps> its amazing
<TheHackOps> Very excited to get set up again on Linux
<TheHackOps> :)
<koding123_> TheHackOps, I see you are not using Unity
<TheHackOps> koding123_, no comment...
<lnoskhen> Hello. Does Wine uses the same MAC address?
<Vooloo> I can't bind alt+tab to shift switcher in compiz ccsm in ubuntu 14.04 ... nothing happens
<Prezident> Compiz is pretty dead
<teward> lnoskhen: in what context are you asking?
<Prezident> Havent been developed for years
<Vooloo> alt+tab is broken completely
<TheHackOps> koding123_, I use linux dists coz freedom to chose how i want my O/S, personally i dont like unity at all
<TheHackOps> Or the search thing
<koding123_> compiz works fine for me
<teward> lnoskhen: AFAIK the MAC address for your computer's NIC is used, as Wine sends internet data out through your network card like any other application/system/server
<TheHackOps> So i just remove it and go back to the good old days
<TheHackOps> Very happy using ubuntu like i always have
<Vooloo> I can bind super+tab but not alt+tab... I have gnome-flashback-session
<koding123_> well the best thing about Unity is the Global Menu and the HUD features :)
<TheBigDeal> koding123: The design is bit ugly sometimes, But since it is in a development state they'll fix that :)
<TheHackOps> koding123_, Thats your opinion which i respect but
<TheHackOps> I like my application bar
<TheHackOps> and menu system
 * TheHackOps Also is paranoid about the search sending info back to amazon even if its via proxy
<koding123_> TheBigDeal, yep AFAIK Kubuntu 15.04 will ship with Plasma 5, so lets see
<Vooloo> the unity sidebar thing is horrible
<TheHackOps> That borderline turned me away from ubuntu for a long ass time
<koding123_> TheHackOps, then just remove that lens
<koding123_> the Unity Launcher is awesome :)
<compdoc> lets all be afraid of our OSes
<Dan9550> hey, has anyone here got LACP working in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> koding123_, yes 15.04 already using plasma 5 , got it on the laptop ...not crazy about it  though , still very "unfinished"
<TheHackOps> koding123_, Meh i think ill just enjoy my freedom of being able to remove it and have my desktop how i want
<TheHackOps> Thats why we all use linux right?
<TheHackOps> Freedom to chose and change
<TheHackOps> Also its so dam fast
<koding123_> BluesKaj, yep, I think Ill take till Kubuntu 16.04 LTS :)
<lnoskhen> teward: Ooh.. Thank you. I got banned from online games and game support says that I'm using an invalid mac address. Btw, thank you :)
<koding123_> BluesKaj, *it'll
<koding123_> BluesKaj, also the new Icon theme is kinda unfinised compared to Oxygen
<TheHackOps> koding123_, When was the last time you heard Micro$$ say we made the window manager like this but if you want you can remove it easy and use another one
<TheHackOps> Or Apple
<teward> lnoskhen: well, that could be a different issue
<teward> lnoskhen: not all functions that games want/need work in Wine
<teward> lnoskhen: MAC verification may be one of them, I haven't checked if Wine can show the MAC address to the stuff running inside it
<BluesKaj> koding123_, very few desktop theme and colour choices, plus it still suffers fro some very annoying bugs like copy and paste not working unless the source and target files remain open simultaneously and there's no dropdown fro previous entries in the run command/krunner etc
<k1l> !ot | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheHackOps> kil, Yeah i was about to say im very off topic
<koding123> BluesKaj, yep its got a lot of bug to fix
<lnoskhen> teward: Yeah :D I'm currently looking for that just to double check. Thank you.
<k1l> ok, lets focus on real support issues again
<amancer_> Thanks again to Jason_U for the support earlier today!
<Voltasalt> hey, i'm getting a dpkg error while using apt, can anyone help me? "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" it then lists 4 different linux images
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  trying to install what, exactly?
<Voltasalt> MonkeyDust, dokku-alt
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  and what exact command are you using
<Voltasalt> the bootup script
<MonkeyDust> !find dokku
<Voltasalt> but anything else I do with apt or dpkg gives the same error now
<ubottu> Package/file dokku does not exist in utopic
<MonkeyDust> !details | Voltasalt
<ubottu> Voltasalt: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Voltasalt> MonkeyDust, this help? http://hastebin.com/vusiquwuto.txt
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  and what is that dokku thing?
<Voltasalt> MonkeyDust, is it relevant? the error happens no matter what apt command/package I install
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  what happesn when you apt-get update?
<Voltasalt> MonkeyDust, okay, every apt command except update
<Voltasalt> it doens't error
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  try this    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Voltasalt> MonkeyDust, same erorr
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  does it accept apt-get upgrade?
<Voltasalt> MonkeyDust, apt-get upgrade gives the same error
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  try changeing the mirror, in system setings > software & updates > download from....  if that fails, you should wait for someone else to reply
<Voltasalt> MonkeyDust, this is on ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> Voltasalt  i missed that part in your question, in fact, i missed a lot of parts in your question... i'm sure someone else is willing to help you
<BluesKaj> Voltasalt, why not just run a user and usae sudo instead of being root ?
<BluesKaj> Voltasalt, as a user and use sudo, that is.
<Voltasalt> BluesKaj, i was too lazy when I set the server up
<BluesKaj> Voltasalt, using any ppas or special kernels ?
<Voltasalt> BluesKaj, not that I know of
<artisanIndia> is there any command to find failover IPs of my server ?
<artisanIndia> is there any command to find failover IPs of my ubuntu server ?
<teward> artisanIndia: by default there would be no failover IPs - your question is ambiguous, maybe you want to be more specific?
<artisanIndia> my clients dedi has 16 IPs on the server they are not assigned yet and I have to assign them but the client is offline
<artisanIndia> teward ^^
<teward> artisanIndia: that's still ambiguous - if they aren't assigned then there is no failover
<artisanIndia> my client bought a server and order 15 extra IPs on the panel he can see them
<teward> artisanIndia: ideally you can find the alternate IPs assigned to the machine via `ifconfig -a` or `ip addr show` and then reading through the output
<artisanIndia> is there anyway I can see them on ssh
<bekks> Voltasalt: Did you check what that fixrtc hooks does, and why it is failing?
<teward> artisanIndia: only if they're assigned and properly configured on the system - i just gave you two commands to see that, HOWEVER, if the panel has them unassigned / unconfigured I bet the dedi is unconfigured as well
<Voltasalt> bekks, I have no idea what that is
<bekks> Voltasalt: So take a look at it :)
<artisanIndia> ifconfig -a shows only one ip on eth0
<artisanIndia> teward and I know that particular ip I dont know others
<kev999> hi
<kev999> I want to run a shell script, symbollically linked in my logged in terminal
<kev999> I'm trying ln -s 'source /path/to/script' shortname
<crypto_> you mean an alias?
<kev999> which obviously doesn't work - but that what I'm wanting to achieve - any boffins have the answer?
<kev999> sort of, but I want to add parameters to it
<crypto_> alias shortname='source /path/to/script'
<crypto_> it can take parameters
<divBy0> hey, how do you make deja dup do differential backups instead of incremental?
<kev999> thanks crypto - not sure where to place the alias so that it's always there at startup ubuntu 14.01lts - can you advise?
<kev999> I know it's a lazy question - just know you'll have the answer - not something I've done before ^^^
<MonkeyDust> divBy0  i guess deja dup isnt complicated enough for that, maybe try luckybackup (uses rsync)
<crypto_> kev999, in ~/.bashrc
<poorUser> Hi people, a little question for ubuntu 14.10. In the F11 key i have ubuntu's launcher enumerators, but unfortunally it conflicts with other applications that i use, do you know where i can change that binding?
<kev999> thanks v much
<crypto_> no poblem
<crypto_> *problem
<divBy0> MonkeyDust: is that what you use?
<poorUser> ok after 2h i've found the keybind, through ubuntu tweat
<poorUser> lol epic
<poorUser> *ubuntu tweak mode
<mayaa> I, I'm trying to install ubunto on my pc (not dualboot) there is no error during the instalation, but when I reboot I got a grub error : unknown filesystem, can you help ?
<MonkeyDust> divBy0  no, i use rsync from the command line, with an alias
<divBy0> MonkeyDust: whats that, with an alias?
<amancer1> Hey Guys
<crypto_> mayaa, can you boot a live usb?
<mayaa> crypto_, yes, I already tryed some tuto to repair grub from my live usb
<impromptu> Can we extend the size of an encrypted ~ ?
<crypto_> ok, did you successfully chroot and whatnot?
<amancer1> My shortcuts (SUPER to open launcer for example) are not working on the desktop. They only work if a window is open. Does anyone have a solution to this?
<MonkeyDust> divBy0  it means: to give a long sequence of commands its own custom command name, like         alias bu='rsync from blah to blah'
<mayaa> crypto_, I used chroot to update grub yes,
<MonkeyDust> divBy0  add it to .bashrc and then you simply have to enter bu to start the command sequence
<crypto_> mayaa, ok type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<KingOfOOP> Hey
<divBy0> MonkeyDust: why do you choose that over gui?
<kev999> mayaa just fyi I got this error after applying a recent security patch and ended up reinstalling everything as 14.01lts
<mayaa> kev999, I trying to install my os for the first time,
<kev999> what version?
<amancer1> My shortcuts are not working on the desktop. They only work if a window is open. Does anyone have a solution to this?
<mayaa> crypto_, ok give me 2min, I'm not actualy on my live usb
<mayaa> kev999, 14.10
<crypto_> mayaa, ok
<MonkeyDust> divBy0  because it's faster and easier than a gui
<MonkeyDust> divBy0  http://www.howtogeek.com/73768/how-to-use-aliases-to-customize-ubuntu-commands/
<divBy0> MonkeyDust: awesome. thanks :D
<amancer1> thats some cool stuff MonkeyDust, thanks
<yokobr> guys, please, i need help installing the open source ati drivers
<yokobr> i have an hybrid intel/ati laptop
<crypto_> yokobr, open the dash and type drivers
<MonkeyDust> diytto  i open a termnal, enter bu and have a cup of coffee while it backs up
<amancer1> My shortcuts are not working on the desktop. They only work if a window is open. Does anyone have a solution to this? This is bugging me
<crypto_> mayaa, ill brb
<yokobr> crypto_, says they're already in use, but i can't run glxgears
<EriC`> mayaa, when you boot the live usb let me know
<mayaa> EriC`, it's ready
<EriC`> ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<mayaa> EriC`, pase.ubuntu.com/10342515
<yokobr> $ glxgears  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<adamo_> Ciao!
<EriC`> mayaa, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<mayaa> EriC`, the file is found
<Parko> failing to upload certs to a certificate directory for apache using sftp due to permission denied? im connecting using an amazon private key...
<EriC`> ok, you're booted in efi mode, but you have a msdos partition table
<EriC`> mayaa, and you now have a fat32 efi partition
<EriC`> mayaa, you need to either switch to legacy mode in the bios, or use uefi
<mayaa> EriC`, my bios is in mode "[legacy] or EFI"
<EriC`> mayaa, the usb is booted in uefi mode right now
<EriC`> mayaa, we could try to install grub for bios
<Parko> should this be used?: sudo chown username /directory
<EriC`> mayaa, that's if you don't want to use uefi
<mayaa> EriC`, I don't realy care if I use efi or bios
<EriC`> mayaa, ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<mayaa> EriC`, I'm already in chroot, do I need to quit ?
<EriC`> yes
<mayaa> EriC`, ok done, sda2 is already mount on /mnt
<EriC`> what did you mount already?
<artisanIndia> when I change the name of default virtual host file name from default to myhost_com.conf it doesnt works why ?
<EriC`> ok anything else?
<artisanIndia> oops wrong chNNEL
<mayaa> EriC`, sda1 on /mnt/boot/efi
<mayaa> EriC`, /sys /proc /dev/pts and /dev are also mount
<EriC`> ok great chroot /mnt then
<mayaa> EriC`, done
<EriC`> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<EriC`> no need for sudo
<amancer1> Is there a way to reset all keyboard shortcuts to default?
<mayaa> EriC`, ok I'm now on the Configuring grub-pc screen
<EriC`> ok tell it to create a new one
<EriC`> or if you want check the difference
<mayaa> EriC`, It ask me where I want to install grub, I supose I need to select /dev/sda ?
<EriC`> mayaa, done?
<EriC`> yes
<mayaa> EriC`, done
<EriC`> ok
<EriC`> type efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<EriC`> just want to see something
<EriC`> out of curiosity
<mayaa> EriC`, 10342707
<mayaa> EriC`, It's done ? Can I reboot ?
<EriC`> yes type exit then reboot
<mayaa> EriC`, thx :)
<EriC`> mayaa, np :)
<mayaa> hum ok so next problem, when I try to log the screen go black and I'm back to the loggin screen
<EriC`> mayaa, press ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC`> type ls -ld ~/.Xauthority
<mayaa> EriC`, black screen, also I have a graphic bug, there is a lot of little red line on my screen
<EriC`> mayaa, can you boot with nomodeset?
<mayaa> EriC`, how ?
<EriC`> mayaa, do you have another user on the system by any chance?
<mayaa> EriC`, probably not, only the user create from the insallation procedure
<mayaa> EriC`, ha, but I have a gest account, it work
<mayaa> EriC`, ok I have a terminal with that user
<joyce__> Can anyone help me with this issue of virtual box https://dpaste.de/wGa8 ?
<cfhowlett> !vbox | joyce__ perhaps ask in the #vbox channel
<ubottu> joyce__ perhaps ask in the #vbox channel: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<basedblue> how can i prevent pid from being closed
<joyce__> ubottu: okay..
<EriC`_> mayaa, sorry i got dc
<EriC`_> did you get my last msgs?
<ioria> basedblue, with a while(1)
<basedblue> Run the Repair Disk Permissions using DIsk Utility on your MAC host then it should work.
<basedblue> wtf
<basedblue> sorry
<basedblue> sorry my bad
<basedblue> ioria
<basedblue> i mean
<basedblue> i have a vm
<mayaa> EriC`_, I have a terminal with the gest session
<basedblue> running
<basedblue> and i dont want users closing firefox
<cfhowlett> basedblue, stop hitting the enter key please.  one line will do
<basedblue> alright sorry , url is here http://fum.pw/#/c/Desktop/ if it gets broken it will take bout 30 seconds to reboot the vm
<EriC`_> mayaa, i dont think you can access any home dirs with it
<mayaa> EriC`_, probably
<EriC`> mayaa, i dont think you can access any home dirs with it
<EriC`> mayaa, try to boot using nomodeset and press ctrl+alt+f1
<mayaa> EriC`, how can I use nomodset ?
<EriC`> mayaa, did you get the msgs earlier about holding shift and editing grub?
<mayaa> EriC`, no
<EriC`> mayaa, hold shift while the pc boots to get grub, press e over the ubuntu entry and type nomodeset in the line that says Linux vmlinuz ..... quiet splash
<argoneus> hello
<EriC`> type it after quiet splash then press ctrl+x to execute it
<argoneus> I have a stupid question
<lavii_> My ralink bluetooth is not working in ubuntu 14.04 LTS. can any one help?
<argoneus> how do you guys open a text editor from the command line?
<mayaa> EriC`, hum holding shift doesn't seem to work
<EriC`> argoneus, which text editor?
<ioria> argoneus, gedit &
<argoneus> if I write like gvim x or kate x or whatever it makes my current shell useless
<MonkeyDust> argoneus  gedit&
<Rory> argoneus: do you mean a text editor that can be used within the terminal window? Look at nano or vim
<argoneus> so I should use &?
<DJones> argoneus: I use "nano filename", but depends which text editor you want to use
<argoneus> is there a way to run it independently on the shell is what I mean
<Rory> argoneus: gedit /path/to/filename.txt &
<argoneus> so I spawn it but it won't run as a subprocess of the current shell
<Rory> argoneus: the trailing & is what you've been missing
<argoneus> so if I close my terminal it won't die
<ioria> argoneus, if you want to free the bash
<EriC`> argoneus, as MonkeyDust said, but when you exit the terminal dont use the close button, type exit
<argoneus> so there's no way to spawn it as a subprocess of the GUI or however that normally works?
<argoneus> oh well, still & is better than nothing, thanks!
<EriC`> argoneus, you can type disown <pid>
<MrJonny> Hey, can anyone help with some iptables. Trying to user accessing the intenret unless its via VPN
<Siente> Hello, I would like to install ubuntu on my PC the one and only problem is how to go online during the setup my connection type is DHCP, but I don't have any idea why it's not getting my settings automatically
<EriC`> mayaa, did you get grub?
<mayaa> EriC`, no, I tryed whith other key, but no grub menu
<EriC`> mayaa,  boot the live usb
<ioria> Siente - it doesn't know your router and you should probable set the static settings
<bazhang> try #netfilter MrJonny
<mayaa> EriC`, ok done
<MrJonny> bazhang: ty
<EriC`> mount the installation and type ls -ld /mnt/home/<user>/.Xauthority
<EriC`> mayaa, i guess you have a separate home partition?
<mayaa> EriC`, yes
<mayaa> EriC`, hum there is noting in /mnt/home
<mayaa> EriC`, a yes, I need to mount the home partision ?
<mayaa> EriC`, .Xauthority is empty
<EriC`> mayaa, mount the home partition
<EriC`> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/home , or sda3 check sudo parted -l
<mayaa> EriC`, done, it's where I found the .Xauthority
<shreee> hey all
<shreee> I'm using unity and when I have multipe windows of the same type, they get tucked under 1 icon in the taskbar
<shreee> if it's say, multiple terminals, that's tricky
<shreee> any suggestions
<EriC`> mayaa, who owns .Xauthority?
<EriC`> type ls -ld .Xauthority
<mayaa> EriC`, root
<EriC`> ok, that's your problem
<EriC`> you probably used sudo startx earlier
<EriC`> did you?
<mayaa> EriC`, It an old dd, so probably some years ago
<OerHeks> ah, sudo startx is the cause?
<EriC`> OerHeks, yup
<mayaa> EriC`, Do I neet to remove the file ? Or chmod it ?
<OerHeks> EriC`, i was wondering for some time now, this i can recall indeed.
<k1l> or some sudo with some gui programs
<EriC`> mayaa, ok, type find /home/<user> ! -user <user>
<EriC`> mayaa, just so we make sure you own everything
<EriC`> mayaa, sudo chown <user>: .Xauthority
<blackhat_> ola
<mayaa> EriC`, it say : invalid user, is that because I'm on the live usb ?
<Guest84309> Boa tarde.
<EriC`> type chroot /mnt
<Guest84309> Está cá alguém que fala português?
<DJones> !pt | Guest84309
<ubottu> Guest84309: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mayaa> EriC`, ok done
<EriC`> did you chown the file?
<mayaa> EriC`, .Xauthority is now mine yes
<EriC`> ok did you run the find command?
<Guest84309> Ola.
<mayaa> EriC`, it's running now
<mayaa> EriC`, ok done
<EriC`> i cracked open my laptop, poured some alcohol and have a hair dryer blowing into it now
<EriC`> i couldn't get the touchpad removed, i'm going to leave it slightly open til tomorrow and see if it works again
<EriC`> any advice is appreciated
<EriC`> mayaa, ok did anything show up?
<mayaa> EriC`, many filenames
<EriC`> mayaa, type sudo chown -R <user>: /home/<user> if you want
<YokoBR> guys, finally made to install gallium drivers... but nothing in 3d runs..
<YokoBR> xrandr --listproviders just gives me intel option
<YokoBR> not the ati
<mayaa> EriC`, done, do I try to reboot now ?
<EriC`> mayaa, yeah, type exit then reboot
<mayaa> EriC`, Thx, now I neet to fix that screen bug, I have a lot of red line on my screen
<EriC`> mayaa, type lspci | grep VGA
<YokoBR> why is it so hard to get decent gpu drivers on linux working
<mayaa> EriC`, nothing found
<EriC`> mayaa, did you type VGA?
<mayaa> EriC`, my bad didn't use upper case
<pip__> I'm using cheese on ubuntu & xubuntu 14.04 & don't have an edit menu to access preferences.  What am I not doing right ?
<EriC`> mayaa, no problem, what does it say?
<mayaa> EriC`, ok so I got somthing like : VGA compatible controller : NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] rev a2
<Spawny> does anyone know how to add tlc to ubuntu running on a usb stick (hard drive died)???
<Spawny> err tcl
<Spawny> it said it was installed but when i tried to compile something it says its missing
<Whitor> Hi all.... not sure if this got through before my disconnect...  Quick Q:  on my laptop, what button number is my middle button? 2 or 3?
<EriC`> mayaa, open the dash and type drivers
<martin__1> my usb stick mounts as a read-only CDROM, how do I reformat it?
<mayaa> EriC`, "Additional Drivers" ?
<EriC`> mayaa, yes
<basedblue> bnbvjm,h/lk'OL
<basedblue> ;':
<basedblue> ";/
<wired_> quit
<hs366> hi
<fuzzybear3965> I have a question for some people.
<fuzzybear3965> This is not an Ubuntu-specific question, but this is a good place to ask, I think.
<fuzzybear3965> Does anyone here use crypto.cat?
<IdleOne> No it isn't
<IdleOne> This is an Ubuntu support channel
<fuzzybear3965> Haha, well crypto.cat's IRC is bare.
<fuzzybear3965> I'm yelling into the void.
<IdleOne> that doesn't mean you can come here to yell into the void
<fuzzybear3965> Mmmmmm...
<fuzzybear3965> Well.....
<fuzzybear3965> I feel you.. I do..
<fuzzybear3965> It's just.... I really want to figure this ish out.
<intrader> Is there a channel to discuss security issues in ubuntu, or should I use this channel?
<impromptu> fuzzybear3965, What is your question ?
<mayaa> EriC`, do I need to do something ?
<fuzzybear3965> I've installed the crypto.cat add-on for Firefox.
<Gr3yW0rM> hiya
<fuzzybear3965> But, there is no icon for crypto.cat in my browser.
<EriC`> mayaa, does it list any driverS?
<impromptu> fuzzybear3965, do  you want an award ?
<fuzzybear3965> Haha, no I don't want an award... Not yet..
<fuzzybear3965> Maybe once I figure out how to use the add-on I can make myself a little trophy.
<fuzzybear3965> I've installed the add-on but I have no way to access any sort of "crypto.cat" client.
<fuzzybear3965> I don't see where I would being to start a secure seesion using crypto.cat .
<mayaa> EriC`, No additional drivers available
<mayaa> EriC`, and no proprietary drivers are in use
<EriC`> mayaa, type lshw -C video | grep driver
<mayaa> EriC`, nothing
<EriC`> mayaa, ok, type uname -m
<mayaa> EriC`, x86_64
<EriC`> ok try to download this driver http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/81252/en-us
<EriC`> mayaa, after you download it i think you should stop lightdm to install it, but ctrl+alt+f1 is blank right>
<divBy0> whats the difference between backup and synchronize in luckyBackup
<EriC`> mayaa, i think you'll have to install it from the live usb
<alteregoa> i am looking for Ubunto-Noamazon release
<bekks> divBy0: The first backups, the latter syncs.
<bekks> alteregoa: Every release is.
<alteregoa> well i removed that GUI
<mayaa> EriC`,
<mayaa> EriC`, ok
<bekks> alteregoa: And?
<alteregoa> and apport and the whole spyware
<bekks> alteregoa: Ubuntu does not ship any spyware.
<divBy0> bekks: syncs to what
<bekks> divBy0: To the target you specified?
<alteregoa> but i'm concerned, that ubuntu claims to be free software, and spy the users... that is not the way it should be
<bekks> alteregoa: Ubuntu doesnt spy any users.
<DJones> !adlens | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<rww> alteregoa: Do you have an actual support question in here somewhere?
<divBy0> bekks: how is that different from backing up
<alteregoa> bekks, if you search on ubuntu, it shows some amazonian adds
<bekks> divBy0: I never used luckybackup.
<DJones> alteregoa: See ubottu's link above
<bekks> alteregoa: Then disable that adlens, as is publically known. :)
<alteregoa> DJones, exactly what i told, you need to disable them, so it should be disabled by default! thats what i think is spying
<rww> alteregoa: Do you have an actual support question in here somewhere?
<divBy0> bekks: thanks for pretending to be helpful
<bekks> divBy0: I just took a 30s look at the luckybackup documentation.
<bekks> divBy0: Did you do that too, yet? :)
<divBy0> bekks: whats documentation?
<bekks> divBy0: The documentation of luckybackup.
<divBy0> bekks: what's that?
<alteregoa> well Richard Stallman was absolute right, bye
<DJones> alteregoa: Thats your own choice, if you're not happy with it, you do have the option of installing other operating systems
<bekks> Maybe its not a good choice to follow people who dont know how to uninstall software. But anyways.
<bekks> divBy0: the documentation of luckybackup can be found here: http://luckybackup.sourceforge.net/manual.html
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I think the apport package is broken: please advize https://paste.kde.org/phy8yollg
<ovidiu-florin> please help
<ovidiu-florin> I can't remove it or update it
<aubble> hello I am installing ubuntu on a macbook pro following this tut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/utopic. The problem is efibootmgr. It installs fine but then I cannot see boot order. It only shows boot current and other stuff. How would I make this work?
<aubble> anyone please help? :(
<pipl> aubble what is your problem ?
<ObrienDave> !ask | aubble
<ubottu> aubble: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boodllebat> i want to encrypt my already installed ubuntu without deleting my saved information is there any way ?
<ObrienDave> oops, sorry ;P
<boodllebat> ObrienDave: so it is not possible ?
<ObrienDave> boodllebat, backup, reinstall as encrypted, restore backup. only way
<xangua> http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<boodllebat> ObrienDave: how to check if it is encrypted ?
<ObrienDave> i would not know
<boodllebat> ObrienDave: maybe its already encrypted
<mayaa> I, I'm trying to configure my new ubuntu install, after installing the nvidia driver, when I log on my account, my desktop is empty, the is only the wallpaper and my mouse
<stangeland> hi, when i open totem i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10344499/   what should i install to be able to decode this format?
<boodllebat> ObrienDave: does backup gives exact same thing do i need to install packages again after that ?
<ObrienDave> boodllebat, check xangua's link above
<ObrienDave> i always forget about that method
<boodllebat> ObrienDave: i not only want home folder i want my whole partiton to be encrypted
 * ObrienDave old fart ;P
<boodllebat> xangua: any similar way to encrypt whole hard drive ?
<xangua> boodllebat: reinstall
<boodllebat> xangua: no possible without reinstalling ?
<boodllebat> xangua: not*
<xangua> back in time and install encrypted
<ObrienDave> 'back in time' is similar to windows restore
<boodllebat> xangua: what is truecrypt all about ?
<boodllebat> xangua: i have something like this ubuntu installed on my system i has a root password , but i am scared what if somebody gets my hard disk and he plugs it with usb as an external hard disk and can simple explore all my papers ? is that possible ?
<boodllebat> ObrienDave: is this possible ?
<a13x212> has anyone run into this issue with chroot?  fatal: chroot path does not begin at root
<llutz> boodllebat: why do you store personal stuff outside $HOME?
<wally777> hello, I am trying to run asp.net in ubuntu, but I can not find modmono for apache 2 in the ubuntu repositories, any idea where I can get it?
<boodllebat> llutz: is folders like var etc n all that simply explorable without root password ? if connected as external hard disk and open in non boot mode ?
<ObrienDave> boodllebat, if it's not encrypted, yes, it's possible
<llutz> boodllebat: sure they are, but they don't really hold "your papers"
<llutz> at least, they shouldn't
<boodllebat> llutz: they do contain my other stuff !
<pipl> wally777: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono#Configuring_Mod_Mono_on_Ubuntu
<boodllebat> ObrienDave: but encryption offered by ubuntu is constant i mean constant for every user so somebody would eventually break it
<llutz> boodllebat: yes, OS-stuff, configs, mostly boring things. clean your logs if you care about those. where do you see problems if anyone gets those files?
<boodllebat> llutz: i have ! :| can you help me
<llutz> boodllebat: help with what? fulldiskencr? backup, reinstall. you've already been told
<linuz> how to add irexec -d to startup apps?
<haunt_house> how can I search for *.wav in nautilus? when I try it, the results are empty
<ObrienDave> haunt_house, try catfish file search
<haunt_house> is it integrated in the file browser?
<haunt_house> my enthousiasm to open another application to search subfolders I'm already in is limited
<pipl> haunt_house: you can try another file manager to see if nautilus is the cause.
<haunt_house> the cause is probably another syntax from explorer
<haunt_house> although i have no ideas whats wrong with * and ?
<ObrienDave> explorer???? this is not windows ;P
<haunt_house> thats my problem
<haunt_house> I know for about 18 years now how to search, but with nautilus, nothing works and the different ways are not well documented
<haunt_house> so I wonder if theres a more complex syntax behind it, for extensions etc
<pipl> haunt_house: are you sure the folder you are searching contains wav files ?
<haunt_house> sorry, foreigenr here: what i meant was the problem with me using the nautilus search is that the search syntax differs from windows explorer
<haunt_house> piple, take a wild guess
<haunt_house> I think nautilus doesnt handle extensions as part of the searchable content
<ObrienDave> snarky responses will not endear you to the volunteers
<pipl> haunt_house: you can try other common extensions like *.mp3 or *.odt, etc.
<haunt_house> assuming the most stupid cause may be prudent on average, but yes, I feel kinda tired if people think I'm totally stupid
<boodllebat> xangua: ok i dont want complete encryption but is there any way like to encrypt just a folder in such a manner that i can create a encrypted package of it and keep it anywhere so that no one can ever extract it if he or she does not have password even if he/she explores it as a usb drive
<wally777> hello. I  am trying to install modmono but I get an error : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wally777>  libapache2-mod-mono : Depends: apache2.2-common but it is not installable
<wally777> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<wally777> , I ahve apache 2.4 but according to the docuemntation the module it is also  compatible with apache 2.4 , how can I install it ? or solve the problem?
<pipl> haunt_house: you can always fall back to command line 'find <folder> -name *.wav'
<haunt_house> piple, yes, I can, but I'd like to understand the tools. Also, I don't want to jump around. and I'm no coder, so using a gui is something I prefer. My memory isnt the best
<boodllebat> ObrienDave:ok i dont want complete encryption but is there any way like to encrypt just a folder in such a manner that i can create a encrypted package of it and keep it anywhere so that no one can ever extract it if he or she does not have password even if he/she explores it as a usb drive
<pipl> haunt_house: it would be a big fail if nautilus didn't support that. I think the folder you are searching doesn't have wav files.
<boodllebat> ok i dont want complete encryption but is there any way like to encrypt just a folder in such a manner that i can create a encrypted package of it and keep it anywhere so that no one can ever extract it if he or she does not have password even if he/she explores it as a usb drive
<pipl> wally777: what is your version of ubuntu ?
<haunt_house> pipl. all the subfolders DO HAVE wav files. While I have no idea what the syntax for searching file types in nautilus is, I am using computers since 1988
<haunt_house> 14
<haunt_house> not responding to *.wav is my problem
<haunt_house> which would be the way I know on how to find wav files
<pipl> haunt_house: do other extensions work fine ?
<julien456> hello
<haunt_house> of course not
<danes> Hello, I am using lubuntu as my laptop is very old but still functional. Last time I used this computer there was a hardware firmware issue with the graphics card that slowed down performance significantly. I cannot recall the command I used to check for any hw conflicts. Anyone can suggest something I can try to detect hw misconfigs?
<haunt_house> why should they work if *.wav is something the search bar does not understand?
<pipl> haunt_house: try 'wav' only, just a guess.
<haunt_house> pipl works sort of, but I do not want to find files like waver.txt
<haunt_house> sorry, I really thought my question was easy
<julien456> is-it possible to reinstall Ubuntu 14.04 on a luks partition without losing data ?
<pipl> haunt_house: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_managers. Looks like nautilus doesn't support it.
<Siente> good evening guys, where can I find the log files of anything on my ubuntu?
<bekks> Siente: There arent logs of anything, but onl logs of the important things, to be found in /var/log/ :)
<pipl> haunt_house: on the regex column.
<haunt_house> piple, thank you. seem like the devs use the commandline so much they forget ordinary users
<haunt_house> on the other hand windows search has a non regex syntax too. i just cant find decent documentation on it
<danes> is there a easy way to connect to a wireless network on terminal? some sort of pseudo-graphic environment?
<Siente> bekks, which files contains the logs of my terminal?
<haunt_house> the nautilus equivalent, that is
<OerHeks> Siente, ~/.bash_history
<OerHeks> commands, that is
<Siente> OerHeks, but how to save it in a file to make a backup of it?
<bekks> 1
<bekks> Sorry.
<ioria> cat >
<pipl> haunt_house: My choices of file managers are pcmanfm, spacefm, and midnight commander.
<bekks> Siente: There are no such logs. What do you want to know actually?
<Siente> bekks, I want to check out how I've configured my web server and so on
<bekks> Siente: Then take a look at te webserver config files. You will not find thta information in terminal commands.
<Siente> bekks, I want to check out what kind of commands I have executed earlier in the terminal?
<haunt_house> well, seems like nautilus does not like the wildcard *
<bekks> Siente: So take a look at your .bash_history in your home directory.
<ioria> Siente you can scroll by the terminal using arrows keys
<Siente> ioria, but I have rebooted my pc
<ioria> Siente it'snot a problem
<Siente> that's what I need the .bash_history
<Siente> but how to make a backup of it?
<Siente> that file is hidden
<bekks> Siente: By using cp.
<Siente> how to make the file visible?
<bekks> "Hidden" means "it has a dot as first character".
<bekks> Siente: You dont need to make it visible.
<OerHeks> cp ~/.bash_history ~/Documents/new.txt
<bekks> cp .bash_history backup_of_my_history.text
<Siente> bekks, okay and is there a .bash_history in /home/root ?
<ioria> Siente select hidden files in filemanager  or ctrl-h
<Siente> aa there's no such a dir
<bekks> Siente: /home/root is not the home directory of the root user, /root is.
<ioria> Siente it's not a dir it's a file
<Siente> yes I know but is there only 1 .bash_history file
<bekks> ioria: /home/root is not the home of the root user, but /root is
<Siente> or there's another root .bash_history?
<bekks> Siente: No, there is only one .bash_history per user.
<Siente> all the su commands are shown there too?
<pipl> haunt_house: it seems that '.wav' instead of '*.wav' would probably work.
<bekks> Siente: Just look into that file.
<OerHeks> Siente no
<Siente> bekks, /root/.bash_history is different from /home/siente/.bash_history so I need to make a backup of both files
<haunt_house> yes, thank you. not waterproof, but good enough for this search
<bekks> Siente: Yes. BEcause those are two different history files.
<bekks> Siente: Of course they do differ.
<Siente> yes thank you very much guys you're awesome!
<Siente> I really appreciate your hlep
<Siente> help
<Siente> bekks, and .bash_history contains the history since when?
<bekks> Siente: Look into that file.
<mattviator> i have a file located in ~/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64    the command to run it is ./starbound
<mattviator> what should my exec= line look like in my .desktop file
<bekks> mattviator: /home/nameofyouruser/local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/starbound
<bekks> mattviator: /home/nameofyouruser/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/starbound :)
<mattviator> i tried that didnt work for some reason maybe spelling? :P ill try again
<Anti-Pizza> I'm totally love the Japan Frag movie. It's pretty motivational. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sxSkiC8EEY
<Anti-Pizza> Wait! Wrong channel ><
<Siente> any ideas how to benchmark my HDD, because I think so that something is wrong with my HDD and it is still in warranty
<mattviator> weird i changed it and when i click on the icon it doesnt seem to work or do anything for that matter
<ioria> mattviator, try with %U or %f at the end
<ioria> mattviator, try with %U or %F at the end
<mattviator> Exec=/home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/starbound %u     doesnt work either
<mattviator> if i navigate directly to the executable and click it in the file system it launches fine if i navigate to the file in the cli and do./   it launches fine
<mattviator> but my .desktop launcher doesnt want to work for some reason
<ioria> mattviator,  maybe post your .desktop
<mattviator> http://pastebin.com/nRzd3Mhs
<crank__> why doesn't your links open my browser?
<KeyboardNotFound> What is alternative for systemctl in ubuntu?
<crank__> ahh, i had to right click the link (xubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  what do you want to do?
<ioria> mattviator,  at top try - Version =1.0
<mattviator> you mean right above name>?
<KeyboardNotFound> MonkeyDust, I'm following this tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-and-configure-an-openvpn-server-on-centos-7 but I have ubuntu
<ioria> mattviator,  yes and %F at the end of exec
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  why not use a ubuntu tutorial?
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mattviator> http://pastebin.com/ttabvYSd
<art1101> проверка
<mattviator> thats what it looks like now still no-go
<mattviator> :/
<mattviator> heres the output of stat on that file all looks fine to me ??  http://pastebin.com/0B7FM1Vv
<arch_bcn> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu 14.04. I can't shutdown from top panel and I don't the have cairo dock. I have this issue since the last 2 days. Anyone has this problem ?
<maimster> arch_bcn: Will the command line shutdown, (shutdown -h now)?
<mattviator> this is driving me nuts heh
<ioria> mattviator,  yep, try -ui at the end of exec
<arch_bcn> maimster, the command works fine, the problem is only with the top panel shutdown menu
<SCHAAP137> hi, i have a dual monitor setup, my laptop screen on the left, and my main screen on HDMI to the right
<ioria> mattviator,  or try without the icon
<SCHAAP137> Ubuntu seems to forget what the correct placement is
<maimster> arch_bcn: Have you tried removing the applet, and readding it?
<SCHAAP137> how can i save the screen placement?
<SCHAAP137> after a reboot, HDMI is virtually left of the LVDS laptop screen, but in reality it's on the right
<SCHAAP137> how do i make Ubuntu remember this?
<arch_bcn> I tried to uninstall and reinstall the indicator-session
<shreee> SCHAAP137, this is probably the wrong answer but I'd put a script that runs at startup and tells xrandr to do the right thing
<manja-811> join #hacker
<arch_bcn> also if I lock the session I can shutdown using the button in the lock screen. I also noticed that when I boot the pc if there are not any running apps the shutdown works fine, but if I open a single app it doesn't work, is quite annoying
<shreee> SCHAAP137, I dunno, see if you can get xrandr to do the right thing from the shell
<shreee> SCHAAP137, then put it in the script and find a place to hang it (would be startx elswhere)
<shreee> SCHAAP137, but that's a hacky way to do it I guess
<MonkeyDust> SCHAAP137  arandr is a gui for xranr
<MonkeyDust> for xrandr*
<codygman> Ubuntu is trying to resume from a partition that I deleted, how can I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> codygman  sounds like an fstab issue to me
<SCHAAP137> hmm, seems like a unnecessarily complex method for a task that should've been simpler to set up, shreee, especially on ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> i see it saves some stuff in ~/.config/monitors.xml
<mircx1> Hello where i can find explain how i install email in ubuntu 14.04?
<teward> mircx1: what do you mean by 'install email'?
<mattviator> i know this is just a syntax thing just cant figure it out
<mattviator> how do i tell it to run a command from that location in the exec=
<bekks> mattviator: ?
<bekks> mattviator: Can you elaborate a bit further please?
<ioria> mattviator,  bekks: in a .desktop file he means
<ObrienDave> channel issue?
<ObrienDave> !pingme
<SCHAAP137> fixed it shreee
<shreee> what was the solution?
<SCHAAP137> made a script that loads ~/.config/monitors.xml during login
<SCHAAP137> with a 5 sec delay
<shreee> I'm pretty new to ubuntu so, it'd be interesting to see the right way
<shreee> ahh
<shreee> why wasn't it loading it already?
<shreee> maybe you should push that back to the project?
<SCHAAP137> i followed this: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/309-ubuntu-dual-display-monitor-position-lost
<SCHAAP137> it seems to be a common thing, monitors losing position @ ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> i assume devs are aware of it
<bekks> SCHAAP137: It isnt common ;)
<SCHAAP137> it seems to default to putting the Primary screen on the left, in my case
<SCHAAP137> while i need my primary screen on the right
<bekks> SCHAAP137: Which is configurable (at least when using nvidia - I never used something else), and I never head problems with that in the past decade.
<SCHAAP137> got intel here
<mattviator> maybe because im makeing the file as elevated usere and running it as regular?
<MonkeyDust> SCHAAP137  i have two screens too, because the laptop's screen is black...  the external is the primary, now, no problem
<bekks> mattviator: That wont affect anything.
<SCHAAP137> my issue was the following:
<crank__> mircx1, try to click on it
<SCHAAP137> i need HDMI primary to the right, and LVDS (laptop) secondary to the left
<SCHAAP137> but the virtual position gets reset after each boot
<SCHAAP137> making the HDMI virtually to the left of LVDS
<SCHAAP137> hence i used the solution from that link
<MonkeyDust> SCHAAP137  systems settings > displays   fixes that for me
<SCHAAP137> yeah here too, but it doesn't get saved over reboots MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> SCHAAP137  you can move the displays, using the mouse
<SCHAAP137> i am aware of that MonkeyDust, i'm describing a bug
<teward> SCHAAP137: i assume there's a bug filed on this?
<SCHAAP137> changing position works, applying the changed position works, but after a reboot, primary screen is positioned left of the secondary again
<mattviator> bekks, then what could be going on   http://pastebin.com/ttabvYSd
<SCHAAP137> i hope so teward, did not check yet
<teward> SCHAAP137: that's your next step - if it truly is a bug you should file one, unless a bug on it already exists
<bekks> mattviator: So whats happening when you doubleclick on that file?
<mattviator> nothing
<mattviator> but if i goto executable in the filesystem and click it it runs
<mattviator> if i goto the file in the cli and do ./ it launches fine
<bekks> mattviator: Did you try opening a terminal and run that command with its full path (/home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/starbound) when NOT being in /home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/ ?
<SCHAAP137> glad to be back in an OS again on which i can do some more sound related things
<SCHAAP137> OpenBSD was a bit limited in that sense
<mattviator> ill try it not in path
<rymate1234> anyone know how the patched nautilus in Ubuntu uses a Gtk HeaderBar on gnome 3 but a standard toolbar on unity?
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  please rephrase, that's hard to read
<mattviator> bekks, i tried your suggestion got this http://pastebin.com/yMZsTgmk
<rymate1234> MonkeyDust, it looks like http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WKqYCWPFuPs/UuaK7yng58I/AAAAAAAARNw/m8FPmJxv760/s1600/ubuntu-trusty-nautilus-gs.png in gnome shell
<rymate1234> but whilst under unity it's http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3d5z948mqFA/UuaKmGhJAOI/AAAAAAAARNo/tS-u4vAAOuk/s1600/ubuntu-trusty-nautilus-unity.png
<bekks> mattviator: Then you hacve to write small script which changes path to where "starbound" resides and then executes it. And you have to use that script in the Exec= statement in your launcher file.
<rymate1234> I was wondering how they did this
<mattviator> nothings simple :/
<bekks> mattviator: Totally simple. :)
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  that would be for #ubuntu-offtopic, i guess...
<rymate1234> why is it offtopic?
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  because it's not really a support question
<bekks> mattviator: echo "#!/bin/bash" > /home/kids/starbound.sh; echo "cd /home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/"; echo "./starbound"; chmod +x /home/kids/starbound.sh
<mayaa> I have a some bug with my news ubuntu (14.10) installation, there is nothing on the desktop, only my mouse and the wallpaper, any solution ?
<bekks> mattviator: Now use /home/kids/starbound.sh instead of the other path in your Exec= statement.
<mircx1> teward
<mircx1> yes i want install email
<mircx1> stmp
<bekks> mattviator: Oh, wrong. Use this:
<bekks> mattviator: echo "#!/bin/bash" > /home/kids/starbound.sh; echo "cd /home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/" >> /home/kids/starbound.sh; echo "./starbound" >> /home/kids/starbound.sh; chmod +x /home/kids/starbound.sh
<bekks> mircx1: SMTP, not stmp. Do you want to setup a mailserver or do you just want to use an email program for reading emails?
<mayaa> I found that page on the same problem, but no solution seem to work,
<mayaa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<fengshaun> how do I install binary nvidia drivers? the "restricted drivers" notification isn't popping up
<mattviator> it /usr/share/applications the proper place for .desktop ?
<fengshaun> ubuntu-drivers devices doesn't show anything
<OerHeks> Globally in /usr/share/applications, locally in ~/.local/share/applications
<fengshaun> is there no way replace nouveau with nvidia?
<bekks> fengshaun: Depends on your hardware.
<mattviator> bekks,  i copy and pasted that bash script as it is saved it in /home/kids     and named it starbound .sh
<bekks> mattviator: So what does it contain now?
<OerHeks> fengshaun, what nvidia device? lspci | grep VGA  #will tell
<mircx1> yes
<twiler> Hey everyone, I need help with two things: 1.) Installing Empathy VOiP service, and 2.) Getting Urban Terror to update nso that I can play the game.. LOOL, I know they are two VASTLY different things, but, there it is...
<fengshaun> OerHeks: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1401 (rev a1)
<mircx1> where i can find guide for this to ubuntu 14.04?
<mattviator> made my exec= line read /home/kids/starbound.sh
<fengshaun> it's a gtx 960
<bekks> mattviator: What does /home/kids/starbound.sh contain now?
<fengshaun> and I just installed ubuntu (lsmod | grep nouv shows nouveau)
<twiler> hey there, OerHeks
<MonkeyDust> !manual | mircx1 if it's for reading emails, start here
<ubottu> mircx1 if it's for reading emails, start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mattviator> http://pastebin.com/JP8J9sDe
<OerHeks> fengshaun, ah too new, you need higher drivers than available, i think you need https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa this PPA
<fengshaun> OerHeks: oh, thanks!
<mircx1> i need
<OerHeks>  nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<mircx1> guide
<mircx1> SMTP
<mattviator> bekks, http://pastebin.com/JP8J9sDe
<bekks> mattviator: Thats not what I told you :)
<mattviator> hmmm
<bekks> mattviator: Execute this command:
<usr0> Hey guys. Where do I find config of iptables? There is no iptables.conf on my PC and I can't understand what is location of configuration from which rules are being loaded
<bekks> mattviator: echo "#!/bin/bash" > /home/kids/starbound.sh; echo "cd /home/kids/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Starbound/linux64/" >> /home/kids/starbound.sh; echo "./starbound" >> /home/kids/starbound.sh; chmod +x /home/kids/starbound.sh
<bekks> mattviator: Do not copy&paste it into that file, but execute it in a terminal.
<bekks> mattviator: After that, run: /home/kids/starbounds.sh    -- that should start your game.
<mattviator> says event not found
<bekks> mattviator: Can you please pastebin the entire output?
<twiler> Anyone?
<twiler> No?
<mattviator> bekks, http://pastebin.com/EXk7Fc33
<twiler> LOL
<bekks> mattviator: Again: "After that, run: /home/kids/starbounds.sh"
<bekks> mattviator: Did you fully read what I wrote to you...?
<bynarie> hey guys i got a couple questions.. number 1 - what is it called when u leave your computer idle and the screen turns off (suspend, hibernate?) and 2 - when it does this, when i come back to resume activity, the screen doesnt brighten all the way and i have to reboot
<fengshaun> OerHeks: unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 :| I added the ppa and did apt-get update
<mattviator> i pasted the whole line into terminal
<fengshaun> seemed to go successfully
<mattviator> i pastebinned the output
<trism> bynarie: sleep, you can configure it in System Settings/Brightness and Lock, the second part is probably a bug
<bekks> mattviator: you didnt pastebin the output of running /home/kids/starbounds.sh
<usr0> Hey guys. Where do I find config of iptables? There is no iptables.conf on my PC and I can't understand what is location of configuration from which rules are being loaded
<bekks> mattviator: you pastebined the output of the commands before, which have no output.
<bynarie> trism, ok.. have u ever heard of this happening?
<bekks> mattviator: So what does /home/kids/starbounds.sh contain now?
<fengshaun> there's an nvidia-346, though
<fengshaun> from utopic main
<mattviator> it says file not found
<bekks> mattviator: So you did something wrong.
<bekks> mattviator: So what does /home/kids/starbounds.sh contain now?
<fengshaun> nevermind, it's downloading from edgers's ppa, I guess he renamed the packages
<trism> bynarie: I have but I don't have any bug numbers off the top of my head, you would have to look around and maybe submit one yourself
<mattviator> it doesnt exist
<bekks> mattviator: So you did not run the commands I told you.
<bynarie> trism, ok thanks for your help.
<mattviator> are they to be run seperately
<mattviator> or as one command
<mattviator> i pastebinned the output of what happened whn i tried to run them as one command
<bekks> mattviator: They are separated by ; so they are multiple commands which can be run one after another.
<bekks> mattviator: They have no output.
<bekks> mattviator: So run the commands, since they create /home/kids/starbounds.sh, put some lines into it, and set the appropriate permissions on that file.
<bynarie> i got 2 video cards in my system (intel and nvidia).. how do i determine which card is the active one?
<bynarie> when i goto nvidia x server settings, where prime profiles are, nvidia is selected
<mattviator> the first thing fails says event not found
<bekks> mattviator: So use this content: http://pastebin.com/EEJq2XW0
<mayaa> unity is not loading, can you help me to find why ?
<Guest66425> I have ubuntu 14.04, and just added a new hard drive to my computer with windows on it; however, windows is not showing up in the grub menu?
<Guest66425> I tried sudo update-grub, but that didn't add anything
<bynarie> Guest66425, did u press the hotkey that allows u to select which device to boot to when booting up?
<bynarie> i dont know how to manually fix the problem, but i do know of a tool called boot-repair
<bynarie> u could try that
<Guest66425> bynarie, let me try changing the boot order
<AndreWalia6> Hi
<bynarie> Guest66425, http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso/download
<bynarie> u can try that
<mattviator> bekks, i manually put that content into the  .sh file saved it  changed the permissions to be executable via the cli and it works now
<AndreWalia6> I'm a LUA developer and I was wondering if there is an API for posting content to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest66425> bynarie, thanks I will use that as a permanent solution
<AndreWalia6> Is there such a thing?
<Guest66425> bynarie, changing the boot order got windows running
<bekks> mattviator: good :)
<bynarie> Guest66425, that boot repair disk is basically a live ubuntu iso u can put on flash drive/cd
<bynarie> good luck
<mattviator> dragged the .desktop onto the dock
<mattviator> and it works
<bynarie> it does work tho because i have had to use it before Guest66425
<owen1> carbonx x1 2nd gen. headphone jack not working. is this my solution? http://askubuntu.com/a/237710
<mattviator> any idea why it still wants to show a question mark icon
<AndreWalia6> If this is not the correct place to ask questions about paste.ubuntu.com then where is?
<DJones> AndreWalia6: There is pastebinit not sure how it works, but maybe something to look at
<DJones> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mattviator> it still shows my lancher icon but the app itself has question mark icon when it launches
<Guest66425> bynarie, thanks I'll check it out, would be easier to just chose the os from the grub menu vs having to change the boot order
<bekks> mattviator: because you did not define an icon to be used.
<AndreWalia6> Aha
<AndreWalia6> Where can i get sourcecode for !pastebinit?
<YokoBR_> guys, how can i configure xorg.conf?
<YokoBR_> http://pastebin.com/6YMyQEME my devices are missing
<mattviator> con=/usr/share/icons/starbound.png  is in .desktop and that works
<bekks> mattviator: And where is the question mark?
<mattviator> but the app itself how do i find where to change that?
<AndreWalia6> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mattviator> when i launch it by click the app runs and it has its own icon
<bekks> mattviator: thats because the author of that file didnt define another icon.
<mattviator> maybe a config somewhere in the linux64 folder or something
<AndreWalia6> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu AndreWalia6
<mattviator> bekks,  thanks for all your help
<ph88> hey guys! in gnome terminal i have made a new profile.  how can i set a hotkey to open up a new tab with this profile?
<trism> ph88: you can change the shortcut with Edit/Keyboard Shortcuts but I think they are shared among all the profiles
<bekks> mattviator: you're welcome :)
<nedbat> I'm trying to "apt-get build-dep python", and get the error "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list".  My /etc/apt/sources.list file has both "deb" lines and "deb-src" lines, in pairs.  What should I do?
<nedbat> this is a simple utopic install, i haven't fiddled with it
<hggdh> nedbat: did you 'sudo apt-get update'?
<nedbat> hggdh: probably not
<hggdh> nedbat: try it, then try again the build-dep
<nedbat> hggdh: why does the error message complain about sources.list?
<nedbat> much better, thanks :)
<facasto> ciaoo
<facasto> !list
<ubottu> facasto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SchrodingersScat> !it | facasto, and maybe this?
<ubottu> facasto, and maybe this?: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hggdh> nedbat: probably one of two: (1) you updated the sources.list, but have not yet apt-get update; (2) you are still missing a repository
<nedbat> hggdh: i didn't edit sources.list at all (not manually at least)
<hggdh> nedbat: and it is still failing?
<nedbat> hggdh: no, now it works, thanks
<hggdh> nedbat: cool. Enjoy :-)
<nedbat> hggdh: this is the first build-dep I've tried since the OS installation
<gim-> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<b0nn> peng?
<Guest68310> j
<trism> nedbat: default installs should have source disabled, are you sure they are enabled? is Source Code checked in software-properties-gtk?
<nedbat> trism: I used a vagrant image, it may have different settings.
<trism> nedbat: have you run: sudo apt-get update; yet?
<nedbat> trism: i did that, it made it work.
<trism> nedbat: oh sorry I missed the line where you fixed it above
<nedbat> trism: thanks for helping.
<zer0_ii> Is there a busier Ubuntu room?
<bekks> zer0_ii: This is the largest one (nick count) :)
<zer0_ii> This is my first time using IRC in nearly 15 years
<zer0_ii> bekks: I'm not talking about the largest one. I'm talking about the most active. I'm new to Linux and basically just wanted to find a channel where I could just read and learn
<bekks> zer0_ii: Then you are in the right channel :)
<zer0_ii> Really? me and you seem to be the only ones discussing anything at all
<Bashing-om> zer0_ii: This is 'support' ya might find #ubuntu-offtopic the more active .
<zer0_ii> Bashing-om Thank you
<ph88> thx trism
<Bashing-om> zer0_ii: :) . Welcome to our world .
<zer0_ii> Are any of you using irssi as your IRC client?
<zer0_ii> What exactly do you mean Bashing-om?
<bazhang> zer0_ii, try #irssi
<zer0_ii> the Linux world?
<Bashing-om> zer0_ii: I also use irssi ; and I mean, as it has been 15 years absense, a lot has changed in our world .
<zer0_ii> Do I have to watch my language in here? Is there a command to bring up a list of rules or info for the channel? I suppose I need to read up more on IRC in general but I'm honestly not sure where to start
<evan__> im trying to watch dvd on my desktop and it does not seem to be working
<zer0_ii> Bashing-om: Oh, okay.. Thank you
<bazhang> !guidelines | zer0_ii
<ubottu> zer0_ii: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Inops> evan__: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs ?
<zer0_ii> ubottu: Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zer0_ii> :\
<evan__> no i have not is there not and easy click this to play option
<zer0_ii> forgot about bots.. don't I feel foolish
<Bashing-om> zer0_ii: Join #irssi, yes language is observed .. keep it family oriented, and for freenode in general join #freenode .
<ubuntu-mac> yo .. what is up bros ?
<Inops> evan__: It's just a one time thing, to install the required software for the playing the DVDs.
<ubuntu-mac> i'm new to ubuntu .. what is going on
<zer0_ii> Bashing-om: Is there a way to open up a new tab/window to join a channel, while keeping this channel open also, in irssi?
<Seveas> zer0_ii: just /join #channel. Switch with /win <number>
<evan__> ok thanks
<b0nn> zer0_ii: also 'Alt + left/right arrow' moves you through the windows/channels you have open
<zer0_ii> Thank you seveas & b0nn
<Guest6649> Can anybody tell me where I can find answers to audio issues in Ubuntu Studio?
<Seveas> Guest6649: try #ubuntustudio
<Bashing-om> zer0_ii: A cpuple of ways and more ... me, I join a channel and 'switch' windows (/win 2) .. IF I am interested in simutanious windows I "split' my screen .
<Guest6649> Thanks...but as a "newbie"...how to I get there?
<zer0_ii> Bashing-om: By splitting your screen do you mean that you open a second terminal, then display them side-by-side?
<killifisher> hapos
<zer0_ii> Guest6649: Type /join #ubuntustudio
<lauren> Hey there everyone, any experts out there want to help me troubleshoot some ubuntu/wireless connection problems?
<Bashing-om> zer0_ii: Well 'side by side' is not doable, top to bottom is . As irssi is offtopic here, suggest ya join #irssi .
<zer0_ii> Bashing-om: Okay, thanks for all the help. I'll check out #irssi
<Ben64> lauren: ask your real question and find out
<Bashing-om> zer0_ii: I be there also .. good help is available there for ANY question also .
<lauren> Ben64 - lol, very meta. Ok, my real question... I just added a new centurylink modem today, and every windows computer and every android and apple device can connect to it, but my ubuntu laptop won't. it connected to the old centurylink modem, though
<lauren> I'm also not very experienced in linux OS, this is my bf's compy, so I'm a newbie
<presby> What can be used to run OCR on an image file?
<aspects2015> Good evening.
<Seveas> presby: tesseract, ocrad, gocr
<Seveas> presby: apt-cache search ocr
<presby> Seveas: which is maintained in the canonical repository?
<aspects2015> I lost my Kubuntu graphics kde and plasma5, and i have no idea how can i fix this, any help?
<Ben64> lauren: might be the encryption type, the frequency, a dhcp error, dns error, need more details
<bynarie> without installing the enitre android sdk, anyone know how to get adb/fastboot version 1.0.32 (android-tools-adb is version 1.0.31)?
<kastan> still not able to play a dvd
<Seveas> presby: all of those are in the standard repos
<john> hawk
<Seveas> eagle
<lauren> Ben64: I was thinking it's a dhcp thing, so I tried switching to a manual setting, but I don't know how to find the addresses, prefix or gateway. I ran iw wlan0 scan and got a lot of info I don't understand, but I that I'm using WMM
<aspects2015> any idea how can i fix kubuntu graphics?
<presby> cardinal
<kastan> any help with playing a dvd on my desktop i downloaded xine and kaffeine but still no luck i tried using the digital copy but still no luck any ideas?
<presby> Seveas: very well
<lauren> Also, the modem I'm trying to connect to shows up, and has no password, but it just won't connect for some reason
<Ben64> lauren: check another device to get ip range, gateway, etc
<Bashing-om> kastan: ?? sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 , sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<kastan> Bashing-om: I did that first but for some reason it still doesnt work it told me i had the latest verision
<Inops> kastan: What software are you trying to use to watch the DVD?
<lauren> Ben64: I've got the centurylink modem open already on this computer, just don't know what settings info I need - like I said, newbie at this. when I tried manually typing in the IP address under the network config settings in ubuntu, it turned red like it wasn't the right ip info for the manual ipv6 settings
<kastan> Inops: at the moment im using kaffeine it will start to work then stop all of the sudden
<Ben64> lauren: ignore ipv6. what OS are you on now
<kastan> Inops: i dont know what i did but it seems to be working now thank you have a wonderful evening
<lauren> on this comp, windows 7, on the laptop that won't connect, ubuntu, not sure which version
<Inops> kastan: You may have to reboot. If that doesn't work, try reading using VLC.
<lauren> Ben64: how do i find out which ubuntu version i'm using?
<Ben64> lauren: hit <windows key>+r, type "cmd" ... hit enter ..... type "ipconfig" and hit enter again. you should get all the ip info, just change the last digit of the ip address on the ubuntu one
<aspects2015> I can't understand why installing kubuntu-desktop depens installing plasma-desktop :(
<Ben64> aspects2015: plasma-desktop is kde
<lauren> Ben64: i got an ipv4 and ipv6 address, any idea which i should use? the ipv4 one is standard 192 type, but the v6 one is a long weird series of numbers and letters
<Ben64> lauren: v4
<oLiveJa> hello everyone, some photos in jpg format have file size of 1mb. I tried png but still around 800kB. how come are they that big (while other similar sized ones are less than 50kB) ?
<lh_> Alright Listen up. I recently unmounted a drive umount then remounted it. However when I use deluge to torrent the little download icon next to the torrent is red. WTF is up? Thanks bros.
<aspects2015> Ben64: trying to get back to my old (default) kubuntu desktop 14.10, but i don't know how to do that, any idea?
<Inops> oLiveJa: Are they a different resolution?
<aspects2015> Ben64: I messed things by installing plasma5 :(
<Ben64> aspects2015: where did you get that
<aspects2015> Ben64: plasma5?
<Lorcatar> Alright Listen up. I recently unmounted a drive umount then remounted it. However when I use deluge to torrent the little download icon next to the torrent is red. WTF is up? Thanks bros.
<Ben64> aspects2015: yeah
<aspects2015> Ben64: kubuntu next ppa
<Ben64> aspects2015: well theres your problem
<Lorcatar> Alright Listen up. I recently unmounted a drive umount then remounted it. However when I use deluge to torrent the little download icon next to the torrent is red. WTF is up? Thanks bros.
<Flannel> oLiveJa: Some photos compress better than others, but that's usually only a 50% swing or so.  The difference between 50k and 1M is their quality settings, the 50k ones are lower quality (more compression, more blocky)
<owen1> carbon x1 2nd gen. headphone jack not working. is this my solution? http://askubuntu.com/a/237710
<aspects2015> Ben64: what do you mean?
<Ben64> aspects2015: you can try to ppa-purge that repository and try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop ... but this is one of the reasons PPAs aren't supported
<oLiveJa> Inops, yes, it seems so. the pixel size shown in shotwell are in the orders of like 3000x5000
<oLiveJa> the smaller pics I referred are probably much smaller
<lauren> Ben64: ok, I typed in the address, netmask and gateway numbers into the network config under ipv4 settings... do i add something under dns servers? should i require ipv4 addressing for this connection to complete? should i click routes? because as is, the "save" button is grey and won't let me save the info I've added
<Flannel> Lorcatar, lh_: Please stop repeating yourself so quickly.  When someone knows the answer, they'll help.  Until then, just be patient, feel free to repeat yourself every 30min or so if you don't get an answer.
<aspects2015> Ben64: hmm, But i can't even remember exactly what was the name of the ppa :(
<aspects2015> Ben64: I'm on tty, i can't access the web :(
<lauren> Ben64: also, sorry to be such a pain
<Ben64> aspects2015: it should be in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Ben64> lauren: for dns try 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<aspects2015> Ben64: ah, Okay, thanks.
<lauren> Ben64:
<lauren> Ben64: oops. "save" is still greyed out.
<oLiveJa> Flannel, I scaled it smaller, and it's now also around 40kB
<aspects2015> Ben64: empty .d file and nothing simillar to kubuntu next in the sources.list :(
<oLiveJa> thank you for your help!
<lauren> Ben64: I tried setting ipv6 to "ignore", and resetting ipv4 to dhcp and then back to manual, but "save" is still greyed out. can i do this in the terminal instead? also, should my wifi mode be "infrastructure" or "ad-hoc"?
<aspects2015> please give us the name of kubuntu next ppa.
<bazhang> aspects2015, check the top ic in #kubuntu yet?
<aspects2015> bazhang: ic?
<Seveas> topic
<aspects2015> ah
<aspects2015> i read it top ic :P
<Seveas> there's a tray space there, bazhang tends to adopt those ;)
<lauren> Can anyone here tell me if I have to disable Network Connections in Ubuntu in order to change network settings in the terminal?
<SiriusLi> lauren: I don't think so.
<lauren> SiriusLi: Do you know how I can access and change ipv4 settings in the terminal?
<SiriusLi> that i do not. :(
<lauren> SiriusLi: Thanks anyway
<nick____> hmm ... what configuration file specifies where to mount /tmp partition?
<nick____> I am using trusty
<stream03> lauren - just edit the file /etc/networks/interfaces to change the IP settings after that restart the networking service.
<louiemat_> can nyone tell me how to or find directions to use unity
<tom127> Hold down the windows/mac key for a few seconds
<fengshaun> my microphone is listed under input in system settings > hardware > sound, but arecord can't record anything
<lauren> stream03: I just entered the /etc/networks/interfaces in the terminal, (I'm using vi editor), how do i edit the ip, subnet mask and gateway from here?
<fengshaun> it's plugged in and pavucontrol sees it
<fengshaun> but so sound
<fengshaun> output sound workss
<cetex> i have an issue. i need to figure out what application / library is creating /etc/hosts, but i can't find it...
<Loshki> louiemat: Try this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<cetex> it's created on boot.
<fengshaun> is there anything I can do to get mic working?
<tom127> I'm having trouble getting the X server to work in 8 bit mode.
<Seveas> cetex: it's created when installing Ubuntu
<tom127> I use 'startx -- :1 -depth 8 vt8' to get an ancient program working with my display
<tom127> switch to the other virtual terminal thingy
<stream03> lauren what is your network interface? eth0?
<tom127> and a black screen
<cetex> yeah. in this case it isn't since i'm debootstrapping a chroot which is later packed to a pxe image.
<Loshki> cetex: Are you sure? Usually /etc/hosts is maintained across booting. What does "ls -l" say?
<cetex> when i pack the image the hosts-file isn't there. when i boot it's there.
<cetex> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 411 Feb 21 20:36 /etc/hosts.allow
<cetex> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 141 Feb 21 20:44 /etc/hosts
<Seveas> cetex: intriguing but not entirely surprising
<cetex> hosts.allow was created during debootstrap. hosts was created on boot :/
<lauren> stream03: I think it's lo inet actually
<lauren> stream03: I'm new at a lot of this, btw
<Seveas> cetex: I wouldn't be surprised if upstart did that.
<stream03> lauren lo is the loopback interface
<louiemat_> can nyone tell me how to or find directions to use unity
<Voidvoda> guys, can you recommend any other websites similar to webupd8 and omgubuntu && noobslab?
<cetex> no upstart script that does it.
<stream03> lauren is there something like auto eth0
<stream03> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<stream03>  
<tom127> Louiemat_: hold down the windows/mac key for keyboard shortcuts
<tom127> swipe across the left side of the screen to brink up the 'task bar'
<louiemat> thank you tom
<cetex> i need to find out when it is created so i can trigger an event and hijack it for some stuff..
<nick____> how to change the /tmp source point?
<lauren> stream03: No, after getting into /etc/network/interfaces it says "interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)", then below that "auto lo", then below that "iface lo inet loopback"
<stream03> lauren have a look at nixcraft  they explain it pretty good. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<TalesOfWinnetou> of t actually look at the four of them buy pirated copies
<Seveas> cetex: network-manager does some mangling of the file. WOuldn't be surprised if that creates it if its missing
<cetex> no network-manager installed, only ifupdown manages interfaces.
<Seveas> cetex: src/nm-policy-hosts.c search for g_file_set_contents.*hosts
<tom127> Can anyone tell me how I would emulate an 8-bit (256 colour) X server?
<Seveas> hm
<Seveas> maybe ifupdown does the same ^_^
<cetex> i've grepped through the source, nothing pointing to etc/hosts :>
<cetex> although i just found that netbase does something with hosts.
<cetex> but it should already have run when the image is done. nothing should be run / finish installing after reboot?
<cetex> that would be very weird..
<TalesOfWinnetou> queen first became very successful after inviting the british public to a night and
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a good parental control software in ubuntu?
<TalesOfWinnetou> ubuntu one
<bazhang> !info dansguardian | m_tadeu
<ubottu> m_tadeu: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-5 (utopic), package size 462 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<TalesOfWinnetou> hi bazhang ! what's price
<Loshki> cetex: not sure. But there's a difference between a one-time installation created host file and a once-per-boot created file. Does the modification time on /etc/hosts change every time you boot?
<lauren> Anyone feel like taking up the mantle of helping a newbie? I'm in /etc/network/inferfaces, trying to change my network settings from dchp to static, and every time I type out the changes and hit enter, it just goes to the next line, doesn't load anything new. I tried restarting the network and hit enter, and it just went to the next line. Help?
<anomaly6> :)
<cetex> Loshki: well, the image doesn't contain it, and when i boot it's downloaded again, and the file is recreated.
<lauren> Can anyone help me? I'm sort of stuck in /etc/networking/interfaces
<cipherson> stuck?
<whyme> hello
<lauren> cipherson: I type out the changes I want and hit enter, and it just goes to the next line. I type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and hit enter, and it just goes to the next line
<lauren> I'm a newb, btw
<whyme> im trying to install theme
<cipherson> What are you using to edit it?>
<whyme> http://pastebin.com/EFQp8wnR
<whyme> how to fix it?
<lauren> vi
<Loshki> cetex: what hardware, and which os version?
<whyme> i have ubuntu 14.04
<cipherson> to exit vi you hit ESC then :wq!
<whyme> why "!" if you saved the file
<whyme> im noob:P just curious
<cipherson> ! is force
<cipherson> :)
<whyme> yes but you saved the file
<cipherson> just habbit
<whyme> so you would quit without any problems anyway?
<Loshki> lauren: a tip. After you exit vi, use 'more <filename>' to check the contents are as expected.
<cipherson> right just incase
<OerHeks> whyme, take a look for gtk3 themes or unity @ https://github.com/lassekongo83/zuki-themes/tree/master/Zukitwo
<lauren> Loshki: thanks
<whyme> i have problem installing it
<cetex> Loshki: i'm on 14.04, hardware is hp sl230s gen8
<Loshki> cetex: and how exactly do you boot this beast?
<cetex> bios -> pxe boot -> loads ipxe -> downloads kernel + initramfs over http, runs it.
<cetex> the initramfs has a custom init-script to setup some stuff we need, i'm not touching the hosts file there. then i give upstart control and a few seconds later i have a hosts-file when i login..
<TalesOfWinnetou> hocetex
<Loshki> cetex: so is there any data local to the client at all? Where are / and /usr mounted from?
<cetex> no. nothing local at all
<cetex> well, we have harddrives for hdfs, but nothing is loaded from them.
<lauren> So... can anyone tell me what it means if I am in dhclient eth0 and I hit "esc" and "^[" comes up?
<cetex> but yeah. / is the initramfs
<lauren> I keep finding these useful walkthroughs on network interface editing, but they leave out all the obvious stuff for newbies like me. sigh..
<Loshki> cetex: anything in the logs in /var/log/upstart? Or the --verbose option to upstart?
<cetex> no, i haven't found anything there. when dhcp runs the file exists.
<aaas> any idea why i might have so many 'sftp-server' processes?  im logged in from ssh from 3 instances (not using sftp per se) and i see tots fo threads 50?
<cetex> something is creating it, and i want to understand what it is so i can setup a upstart-script to fix some issues i have as early as possible, but after the file has actually been created.. :)
<cetex> it's also very annoying that it just appears out of thin air..
<Loshki> cetex: I understand. Can you pastebin the output of 'upstart --verbose'?
<cetex> i believe i can.
<xpe> Hi everyone! I recieve a "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" error while running apt-get when it performs "Processing triggers for initramfs-tools"->"update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.62"->"grep: /boot/config-3.2.62: No such file or directory". Now, the problem is that the /boot partition is relatively small and runs out of space. I have already removed older kernel images. It seems like /boot/initrd.img-3.2.62 itself takes most of the
<xpe>  space on the partition. I'm not entirely sure what is happening here and if I acutally need /boot/initrd.img-3.2.62 ... Can I just get rid of it somehow?
<lauren> holy crapola i fucking did it
<aaas> xpe can you use apt-get to remove old kernels?
<aaas> in particular that one
<Bashing-om> xpe: How did you "  already removed older kernel images " ?
<lauren> :happy dance:
<aaas> anyone know how to remove console-kit-daemon while keeping remote x logins?
<lauren> Noooooo
<Loshki> cetex: maybe I can save you the trouble. Does it list all the upstart 'jobs' in the order they were run when you invoke it.
<xpe> Well... I actually removed most of them by mistake... I ran sth. like "apt-get remove linux-image-3.4*" and thought it would only match the ones with 3.4 in its name, but it somehow matched all of them. I reinstalled the two latest ones now. All others are marked as "rc" when I run dpkg --list and when I do an apt-get purge, it says 0 bytes will be freed.
<cetex> Loshki: yeah. it should list them. i've  done it a few times before.
<Rafferty> Hey all. So I reinstalled 14.04 and now it won't recognize my laptops network card. It had no problem doing so before the reinstall
<xpe> The 3.2.62 one is not in the dkpg list
<xpe> dpkg...
<cetex> it seems i have introduced a bug in my init script lately, --verbose kills it :>
<aaas> xpe have you tried reinstalling it and then remove/purging it?
<aaas> did you install any manually?
<Bashing-om> xpe: Glad ya stayed with the package manager to remove those kernels ! .. can you install ? -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- . So you can show us what there is to work with .
<xpe> I did run "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image" after I started panicking a bit when I noticed that I ran apt-get remove on all existing ones :)
<aaas> xpe ok but im assuming you're running a newer one than 3.2... have you tried reinstalling and removeing 3.2?
<aaas> 3.2.62
<xpe> No, I havent yet. I can try that. If that doesn't work, I'll install pastebinit. Thanks for your help, aaas and Bashing-on
<Bashing-om> aaas: xpe :; make sure what the booting kernel is -> uneame -r < -.
<Bashing-om> uname -r *
<xpe> It's "3.2.0-72-generic" which I have reinstalled as well
<platz> upgraded to systemd with init=/lib/systemd/systemd in grub, seems smooth so far
<cetex> bug found, building new image again.
<bmfmancinilool> hey all I have a question in regards to UFW
<xpe> aaas: I can't reinstall 3.2.0-62 as there doesn't seem to be one in the package repositories.Thee is 60, 61, 63, 64, ...
<aaas> xpe you said dpkg -l lists it as rc?
<xpe> aaas: Sorry, a few other ones, but not 62.
<aaas> xpe and you didn't install anything manually...you've only used apt-get?
<xpe> aaas: I guess I should have mentioned that this is a computer that is not only used by me. I'm not entirely sure if I caused the issue or if it was already there :) I just needed to install another package and ran into that error.
<bmfmancinilool> I am trying to redirect UFW logs from syslog to its own logfile but I stuck the log file gets created and wrote too but when i run dmesg i still see all the output from ufw
<Loshki> cetex: I'm thinking instead of running upstart, you can run each script individually, and narrow down which one creates /etc/host. If you're sure of the order, you could maybe even do binary chop.
<aaas> xpe well if someone installed this by trying to compile a kernel then that might tell you why the size is too big and it's not in dpkg.... you can look around for the source and if you find it you can uninstall it from there using the uninstall procedures for kernel sources
<cetex> Loshki: hm. how would i run them manually without upstart? :)
<cetex> Loshki: the /etc/init.d/* ones i understand, but the /etc/init/* needs upstart as far as i know. :)
<xpe> aaas: Thanks, I'll try to find it.
<aaas> xpe otherwise see if you can find the deb for that version to install and then remove  or MOVE that from /boot, edit the right grub files and update grub....not totally sure abou tthis way you'll need to check some guides online for how to manually remove a kernel
<bmfmancinilool> any help would be appreciated
<aaas> xpe there's generally a place that people copy the raw source too...i dont remember check the kernel compile guides...maybe also check /opt
<Loshki> cetex: wow, not much debugging support. Sorry, out of ideas...
<xpe> . /opt is empty
<aaas> xpe yes that's not standard....i dont remember where but if not in some /home dir then it's like /usr/share/linux?...i dont remember i haven't compiled a kernel in FOREVER
<cetex> :)
<bmfmancinilool> hello ?
<cetex> thanks anyways. i was hoping someone knew about this "quirk", i'll just have to manage somehow.
<Loshki> cetex: in desperation I offer: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/faq.html and maybe #upstart, if it still exists.
<xpe> aaas: There is /usr/src/linux which also contains a 3.2.0 gzip file. Might come form someone who tried to compile the kernel him or herself
<aaas> xpe yes probably so.....so there is a standard procedure for uninstalling a kernel that was installed from source...i really dont remember..you'll have to google some guides but it's some make command ...'make uninstall'  no idea...check the guides
<xpe> But it doesnt seem to be 3.2.0-62...
<aaas> ah
<tdjtdj> I'm having some trouble with directories/files with "special" characters in their names when doing s3fs
<xpe> I wonder if I can just stop update-initramfs from running on apt-get install
<aaas> xpe well you can try and run the uninstall procedure of that source and see if it cleans things up...otherwise you'll have to go for the other two solutions
<aaas> xpe how does that help you?
<cetex> Loshki: thanks for the help :)
<Loshki> cetex: I'm on 12.04, but all my /etc/init/* files are .conf files i.e. not runnable scripts. So /etc/init.d/* might be all you need. Unless 14.04 is way different.
<xpe> Well apt-get install complaints about not enough space on the boot partition when it runs update-initramfs which tries to "Generate /boot/initrd.img-3.2.62".
<cetex> well, with upstart most of the system setup happens in those conf files. after the base system setup is done it launches a upstart-something-bridge which launches stuff in /etc/init.d/
<aaas> xpe ahh so then it did come from some apt install?
<xpe> It comes up on every apt install when it process initramfs-tools triggers: "Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ..."
<bekks> xpe: Then you might erase old kernels.
<bekks> erase=uninstall
<aaas> hmmm well not sure... well trying to bypass proper apt procedure is a  horribly messy way to try and solve the problem
<aaas> you should try the other two solutions above first if possible
<xpe> Hi bekks: The problem is, I already did this. The file that takes up all the space on the /boot is initrd.img-3.2.62 itself
<aaas> xpe do you have initrd, vmlinuz, System.maps for that kernel?
<aaas> if so and you run 'dpkg -S' on the vmlinuz file what does it say
<bekks> xpe: So pastebin "ls -lha /boot" and "df -h" please.
<celexi> how is your /boot so small if one init image is using it all up
<celexi> cant you resize your /boot
<bekks> celexi: We dont know how big/small his /boot is :)
<bmfmancinilool> ///
<xpe> Only the initrd file exist, the /boot partition is about 200M, the initrd.img-3.2.62 is 115M (and I don't want it ;)). I don't really want to resize the partition since it's not my personal system.
<bekks> xpe: Pastebin "ls -lha /boot" and "df -h" please.
<xpe> bekks: ls -ahl is here: http://pastebin.com/JSG2JNiK
<bekks> So there are at least two old kernel which can be deleted.
<aaas> xpe you should move it out of there and run apt-get install -f and grub to update
<bmfmancinilool> hello
<bmfmancinilool> can you guys see my messages ?
<bekks> aaas: HE should delete the old kernels and try again :)
<lptone_> Hola
<aaas> his problem is with apt recreating it i think...he needs to run apt-get install -f to fix the bad install
<xpe> Actually, I just did what aaas proposed and my problem seems to be gone...
<bmfmancinilool> ..........
<bmfmancinilool> s
<bmfmancinilool> s
<bmfmancinilool> s
<bmfmancinilool> s
<bmfmancinilool> s
<bekks> aaas: His problem is lack of space in /boot which can be solved by uninstalling the old kernels :)
<aaas> which was not installed through apt
<aaas> xpe make sure you run update-grub too
<bekks> aaas: Taking a look at the ls -lha paste show that two old kernel were installed by apt-get ...
<aaas> dpkg doesn't show this nor apt
<cetex> dpkg --list | grep linux-image ?
<cetex> :)
<aaas> it doesn't show it
<xpe> bekks: Apparently the problem simply was that there already existed a initrd.img-3.2-062 file. I moved it, apt-get install -f trigger initramfs-tools again and it recreated the file. But now apt-get install doesn't complain anymore :)
<nickSwe> I am running Ubuntu 14.10 on a laptop with a external HDMI monitor running on 1080 resolution. On the login screen on initial boot up the login screen is scaled incorrectly and I see some graphic issues like strange lines on the side. It appears it is scaling the login screen to whatever my laptop resolution is set to. How can I change this so that it scales properly on the external monitor?
<xpe> bekks: Yes, 72, 74 and 76 were installed using apt-get. 62 wasn't.
<bekks> xpe: And you still have two old kernels which can be uninstalled.
<xpe> bekks: Yes, I can deal with that now ;)
<andy__> I'm just copying the mail
<lauren> Okay guys, I finally got my ubuntu computer to connect to a wireless modem by changing the network settings from dhcp to manual ipv4, and manually punching in the ipv4 address, the subnet mask, and the gateway. now i am connected to the modem, but still can't get online. Anyone got any ideas for me?
<andy__> I forgot these places existed
<cetex> lauren: did you have anything else connected to the modem earlier?
<lauren> Also, I tried to connect the ethernet cable to my computer, and it couldn't connect to it at all! Which was especially baffling.
<cetex> lauren: oh, wireless. i guess it's not a pure modem, but acting as a router.
<lauren> cetex: You mean to the ethernet cable? No, it's a brand new modem and cable, this ubuntu computer was the first one I tried connecting it to
<lauren> cetex: yes exactly
<lauren> cetex: The ethernet cable should still work though, right?
<cetex> well, the cable doesn't remember anything. if it works it works, if it's broken (not that uncommon) it won't work :)
<andy__> you entered your mac adress into the router?
<lauren> cetex: I hope it isn't broken, it's brand spankin new. But either way, I'm connected to the modem via wireless, but still can't get online
<Scunizi> looking at my /var/log/syslog file I have a ton of error listing for one item - Any ideas what's going on? kernel: [ 7850.915879] baloo_file_extr[22513]: segfault at 1023ef9c7 ip 00007fa65d2e6b8e sp 00007fff6b931b58 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fa65d24e000+1bb000]
<lauren> andy__: no, I set up a manual ipv4 connection
<bekks> lauren: you cant use two modems with just one line.
<lauren> bekks: I don't have two modems?
<cetex> lauren: can you reach the modem then?
<bekks> lauren: how are you connected to us, currently?
<lauren> andy__: Wait, yes I did enter the mac address when i connected the ethernet cable, yes
<lauren> bekks: The modem works for every other device in the house, I'm on a different computer now
<andy__> you havent blocked yourself?
<lauren> cetex: Yes, I sat next to it and hooked up to the ethernet cable, but it didn't even read that the connection was there
<bmfmancinilool> anybody can help with ufw
<lauren> cetex: which was weird, because when I unhook the ethernet and manually set the ipv4, it connects
<lauren> andy__: blocked myself?
<bekks> lauren: So how are you trying to connect to the internet then, when saying you connected to the modem successfully?
<cetex> I guess if you entered the mac address of the client that can't connect now, it's the modem that can't handle having the same mac on multiple places.
<lauren> bekks: I am connected wirelessly, but still can't get online! It's very frustrating
<bekks> lauren: Define "cant get online". How exactly do you try?
<lauren> cetex: Any way to solve that?
<lauren> bekks: Either pinging google.com in the terminal or pulling up two different browsers
<ihjaz> hello there, my key is just expired, and I noticed that the key is either to sign or to encrypt..I think there used to be both earlier, if I remember right..will I need to get two keys if I want to sign and encrypt?
<cetex> lauren: remove the mac address you entered into the modem. i guess you'll have to disconnect it for a while as well (a few minutes to half an hour) as the isp may not be too happy about allowing another mac address to connect too soon.
<lauren> cetex: alright, will try that
<cetex> if you can connect with that computer after you've removed the mac address you know that it's related.
<cetex> this is assuming that the mac-address you entered into the modem was the one from that computer :)
<cetex> did dhcp work / did the network connect on that computer before you configured the mac address?
<lauren> cetex: it was the mac address that came up automatically. No dhcp didn't work before, which is why I had to switch to a manual ipv4 setting, and put in the ip address, subnet mask and gateway myself
<lauren> which took me the better part of 2 hours
<cetex> hm, that's weird.
<lauren> This all happened after getting the new modem, it connected to the old centurylink modem fine
<cetex> i have to go  to bed. it's getting late. :)
<lauren> thanks for the help!
<cetex> good luck!
 * Fuego514 what's a good channel to dl tv shows?
<XDS2010_> are any of you guys good with scripting ?
<bekks> XDS2010_: Why?
<Fuego514> need a good channel
<Fuego514> for tv shows
<andy__> I like it back down here
<XDS2010_> bekks:  i've got two kernel updater scripts one plays nice the other doesn't its driving me mad and i need some help
<Varazir> Hello, I have connected a tellstick to my raspberryPI but I can't find it under /dev . I can see using lsusb Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1781:0c30 Multiple Vendors Telldus TellStick
#ubuntu 2015-02-22
<animalroam> Is hexdump not on Ubuntu 14.04? http://pastebin.com/fLs7P9Yi
<jatt> bsdmainutils
<teward> animalroam: it's not its own package
<SchrodingersScat> !info bsdmainutils | animalroam
<ubottu> animalroam: bsdmainutils (source: bsdmainutils): collection of more utilities from FreeBSD. In component main, is standard. Version 9.0.5ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 192 kB, installed size 533 kB
<teward> ^
<EriC`> im trying to dist-upgrade a laptop and i keep getting Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc-bin_2.19-0ubuntu6.5_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch , i've deleted the lists & partial dirs and .deb's and changed mirrors, any ideas?
<animalroam> How would I go about searching for the package w/ command next time?  I thought dpkg -S was the way to go
<EriC`> animalroam, apt-cache search <package>
<animalroam> EriC`: I only know the command name, not the package name
<EriC`> you mean you know the name of the binary and you want the package?
<EriC`> animalroam, you can use ubottu here, /msg ubottu !find <file name> , or install apt-file
<animalroam> EriC`: I want to use a command but I don't know the name of the package that has that command
<EriC`> what's the name of the command
<__CM__> hi question... does anyone have the issue in Unity when dragging a window from one desktop workspace to another that it just gets stuck on the workspace switcher and the only way to get out of it is to CTRL ALT F6 and kill lightdm and restart it?
<__CM__> im using 14.04
<RustyShackleford> I have a strange problem with google-chrome and ubuntu 14.10
<__CM__> I use FF
<__CM__> whats your issue rusty?
<RustyShackleford> keyboard input will suddenly break after being open for a while
<RustyShackleford> so things like ctrl-t will work, but not typing into forms or the address bar
<__CM__> ooh go turn off the acceleration
<__CM__> in chrome options I had that issue
<RustyShackleford> one solution on askubuntu was to disaule ibus
<__CM__> where typing nothing happens
<__CM__> yea ibus too
<RustyShackleford> __CM__: can you remember any more details? acceleration of what?
<__CM__> hardware acceleration
<teward> does anyone know of a GUI tool that works with gpt partition tables and exfat partitions as well?
<teward> in addition to everything gparted does
<__CM__> gparted
<__CM__> oh
<teward> (for 14.04 if possible)
<teward> __CM__: doesn't work with exfat, and doesn't like gpt as much per testing
<__CM__> o
<RustyShackleford> __CM__: okay disabled that, let's seei if that helps
<RustyShackleford> wouldn't I want hardware acceleration normally? seems like a desireable setting
<EriC`> i tried downloading the .deb manually from the repo site but dpkg won't install it either , this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10348709/
<__CM__> RustyShackleford: close chrome completly then re open it so that takes effect
<__CM__> did it work RustyShackleford
<RustyShackleford> __CM__: so far so good, but the problem takes a while to appear
<__CM__> yep it does
<RustyShackleford> sometimes it takes 5 mins, other times an hour or more
<__CM__> mine was after a few min
<__CM__> like 20 or so min
<__CM__> sometimes longer
<RustyShackleford> well disabling ibus definitely helped
<RustyShackleford> it was taking 5 mins before
<__CM__> yea
<RustyShackleford> i used this machine all morning with no problems. Ran some errands and came back
<__CM__> I gave up on chrome Lol
<RustyShackleford> now it's acting up
<RustyShackleford> oh i'm very much a google fanboy
<__CM__> now you have to use like... the real chrome someone told me chromium is no longer being fixed.
<__CM__> or something like that
<RustyShackleford> i use that one anyway. Built-in pdf reader
<RustyShackleford> and a few other bells and whistles
<__CM__> chrome or chromium your talking about RustyShackleford with the built in pdf reader?
<RustyShackleford> google chrome
<Matviy> I have a process with a constant 4KB/s disk write, is there a way to figure out what it's doing? Where it's writing?
<k1l> what? chromium is the codebase from chrome
<__CM__> oh someone told me to use chrome and not chromium because they update the flash player more than they do chromium or something like that
<RustyShackleford> built in flash too, yeah
<RustyShackleford> no need for the flash plugin
<__CM__> o
<k1l> __CM__: that is a total different thing
<__CM__> oh
<k1l> you made it sound like the whole browser is end of life. that is just false
<__CM__> o
<k1l> fact is: adobe killt flash for linux and google got their own flash for chrome now. named pepperflash
<__CM__> yeah pepperflash
<astropirate> I want to curl a very long URL, but my terminal escapes on some strange symbols
<astropirate> how can I tell it not to do that
<astropirate> I am currently surrounding the URL with '  '
<astropirate> but to no avail
<astropirate> and the URL doesn't have any ' chars
<favasto> ciao
<favasto> !list
<ubottu> favasto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<linuxuz3r> xD
<nico__> xD
<Lorcatar> Alright Listen up. I recently unmounted a drive umount then remounted it. However when I use deluge to torrent the little download icon next to the torrent is red. WTF is up? Thanks bros.
<Gimpie41> I am newbie to Ubuntu; old time user of windows (since 1980).  Love the OS, but would like to use Microsoft Streets and Trips.  I installed Wine and then Streets And Trips.  However, it is asking for activation, except when I provide it, it stills asks for activation.  Anyone know how I can get past this?  I own copy of Streets and Trips.  Gimpie41
<SchrodingersScat> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lorcatar> <Lorcatar> Alright Listen up. I recently unmounted a drive umount then remounted it. However when I use deluge to torrent the little download icon next to the torrent is red. WTF is up? Thanks bros.
<Gimpie41> Thanks
<Gimpie41> quit
<Gimpie41> exit
<SchrodingersScat> Gimpie41: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30528 not looking good
<Lorcatar> use a slash idiot
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | Lorcatar
<ubottu> Lorcatar: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blackflow> Hello. Any ideas why Steam is not installable through Software Center on 14.04?
<aeon-ltd> blackflow: what happens when you try?
<blackflow> aeon-ltd: there's no Install button, only Buy
<pbx> blackflow, the Steam app itself is free, no?
<blackflow> pbx: of course
<RustyShackleford> __CM__: well so far no issues with chrome
<RustyShackleford> thanks
<c3m0> what's up guys
<Bashing-om> blackflow: What results -> sudo apt-get install steam <- ??
<pbx> blackflow, FWIW i seem to have installed it from software center on 14.04 as "steam-launcher"
<blackflow> Bashing-om: it installs, but I can't run it, it segfaults
<pbx> blackflow, http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/steam-launcher
<blackflow> And this is what I get if I install steam from the command line with apt-get, and then run steam: https://dpaste.de/NxG9
<k1l_> iirc the softwarecenter doesnt seperate between buying and free loading
<__CM__> yay RustyShackleford
<ubuntu-studio> the police are coming, look out your....
<pbx> oh stop
<ubuntu-studio> im farting french farts
<ubuntu-studio> poot
<ubuntu-studio> poot
<ubuntu-studio> poot
<ubuntu-studio> pooty poot
<ubuntu-studio> pooty pootjour
<teward> !ops | ubuntu-studio trolling / disrupting
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio trolling / disrupting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubuntu-studio> pootain
<ubuntu-studio> look out your ...cops are there now!
<phunyguy> ubuntu-studio: do you mind?
<poot> howdy
<jddviramontes> hola, hay alguien ahi?
<AcidRain> how do i allow a user access to the rndc command
<kailas> Hi guys, this might not be Ubuntu specific, but what service if at all if it exists must I install if I want to have a dynamic IP and yet be able to connect to my machine
<kailas> I am mainly interested in having a dynamic IP and be able to connect to my webpage/app/ssh
<AcidRain> how do i allow a user access to the rndc command
<jddviramontes> How can I do to make faster my ubuntu 14.04?
<AcidRain> how do i allow a user access to the rndc command
<aeon-ltd> jddviramontes: what are your specs? and how much are you willing to change ubuntu?
<lauren> Hey everyone, how slow or fast is "64 bytes from lga15s43-in-f14.1e100.net (74.125.226.46): icmp_seq=511 ttl=53 time=141ms" ?
<aeon-ltd> lauren: says right there, latency is 141ms (time)
<lauren> aeon-ltd: yes, but is that fast, or slow?
<redlama42> I'm running 15.04 alpha right now, would turning on (vivid-proposed) break my system?
<aeon-ltd> lauren: my opinion, slow. it really depends if you need low latency or not like in gaming
<lauren> aeon-ltd: I'm asking because I have had lots of internet troubles tonight, and I finally got it working but the ping seems to be responding very slowly. The problem is that all my other devices are working much faster than that, and I can't figure out why.
<jddviramontes> aeon-ltd: only I need to put a little more faster, I think that with the updates it become slow¡¡¡
<aeon-ltd> lauren: i just pinged the same ip, i'm in england, got 100ms avg
<lauren> I had a problem with dhcp, so I switched to ipv4 and managed to connect to my modem, but still couldn't get online. Then I changed my DNS to google servers, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, and it finally connected, but it is slow as hell. Any idea why?
<aeon-ltd> jddviramontes: there are a lot of tweaks you can do, but really changing Desktop Environment from unity to something lighter will free up resources to use
<aeon-ltd> lauren: maybe cause your using google's dns servers :) ... honestly no idea
<jddviramontes> aeon-ltd: please give an example
<lauren> aeon-ltd: Are there better dns servers to use? I got the idea from just googling the answer, I'm new to ubuntu so I'm trying to figure this out as I go
<cluelessperson> how do you easily add a key to a server?
<cluelessperson> this is a freaking headache
<aeon-ltd> jddviramontes: like xfce or lxde, they require less processing power and ram to use. slowdowns are usually caused by your processor going as fast as it can therefore not being able to do much else, or shortages on ram which forces ubuntu to use your hard drive as ram (swap files/ partitions) hard drives are much slower than ram.
<aeon-ltd> lauren: sorry i'm not much help, but i usually just use my isp's dns servers
<lauren> aeon-ltd: That's ok. Yea, that's what I usually do too, but ubuntu hasn't wanted to work with my new modem, and I've had to manually configure everything to get it working, including dns
<jddviramontes> aeon-ltd: thanks, I will try xfce or lxde
<RustyShackleford> do we have a good solution for google drive?
<RustyShackleford> i guess theres a tool called drive
<RustyShackleford> http://www.howtogeek.com/196635/an-official-google-drive-for-linux-is-here-sort-of-maybe-this-is-all-well-ever-get/
<Elimin8er> Question, I moved my Linux System Drive to another Better system, They both have the same AMD Chipsets and ATI cards just diffrent series. Anyhow. I cant seem to get video to work correctly. I got to boot with recovery mode to get to any type of xserver screens. I tried the fglrx and even though it loaded with no probems acording to dmesg and logs.. but I still had blacked out screen.. any clue on what to do or try? I did the nomodeset
<Elimin8er> in kernel boot options.. that doesnt help.
<Elimin8er> and yes I removed the fglrx because it wouldnt let me see any screen,.
<xjkx> I had a couple of electricity problems today, pc was shut wrongly in all of them, what should I do ? Error tests, etc, forgot what I used to do
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu won't let this user log in
<Bashing-om> xjkx: Able to boot to terminal ? then -> sudo touch /forcefsck , sudo shutdown -r now . Else run a file system check from the liveDVD .
<xjkx> Bashing-om: thanks
<Qwertie> Will the erase disk and install ubuntu let you pick a drive?
<Elimin8er> i guess im out of luck.. Time to do more Googling............
<hplc> is there any diagnostic tool at all to help troubleshooting, something that works like rkhunter, chkrootkit or tiger?, but for checking conflicting/missing/misplaced libs/files?
<hplc> ldconfig, ldd, pldd, log-files etc etc is an eternal digging that goes nowhere sometimes
<Ben64> hplc: debsums maybe
<cluelessperson> Qwertie, yes
<cluelessperson> I'm getting told that my password is wrong, but it's not, I just changed it, wtf
 * cluelessperson hates ubuntu configuration
<dual-booter-583> it's 2015.... why is dual-booting ubuntu still so effing difficult?
<dual-booter-583> can someone recommend the appropriate forum for attempting to troubleshot my system that won't boot?
<cluelessperson> dual-booter-583, it's not.
<cluelessperson> dual-booter-583, what's the problem?
<dual-booter-583_> um. anyway, yeah, last time I had this issue I tried to re-install ubuntu, and ended up having to re-install Windows as well
<Josh> fo
<oscarvarto> I want to try gcc-5 and did `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test`. After `apt-get update` and `apt-get upgrade` I cannot find gcc-5
<dual-booter-583_> i'd like to just be able to troubleshoot and fix why Ubuntu doesn't boot without messing with the disk partitioning or grub so Windows stays intact
<oscarvarto> how come?
<oscarvarto> gcc-5 is listed here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test as available
<owen1> carbon x1 2nd gen. headphone jack not working. is this my solution? http://askubuntu.com/a/237710
<trism> oscarvarto: only for vivid
<JoshG`> hi all, i've had ubuntu installed for a while, did some package updates today, including building a few from source, i enabled a compiz module which caused the window manager to crash, rebooted and im now unable to start the desktop, any help please?
<Bashing-om> dual-booter-583_: To do that, 2 hard drives . bootleader on each hard drive .
<Flugz> oscarvarto: what ubuntu version are you on?
<oscarvarto> trism, Flugz: I'm on 14.10 (utopic)
<oscarvarto> trism: How can I upgrade to vivid?
<ObrienDave> don't ;P
<Flugz> oscarvarto: then your repository should be 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu utopic main'.. is that in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ben64> oscarvarto: that repository doesn't have gcc5 for utopic
<Bashing-om> oscarvarto: GCC: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain .
<oscarvarto> Flugz: no, but it is listed in a file inside directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<oscarvarto> Flugz, Ben64, Bashing-om: I have tried something dumb, I think, changed utopic to vivid in deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu vivid main
<oscarvarto> I think it won't work
<Flugz> oscarvarto: see Ben64's answer, seems it's only available for Vivid (15.04)
<JoshG`> hi all, my X will not start, it complains with; "screens found but none have a usable configuration", i have tried the failsafe config
<andy__> I wonder how to check the configuration for your screens.
<Ben64> oscarvarto: don't do that
<Ben64> oscarvarto: you're going to break your system
<oscarvarto> Ben64: I think I have already broken it :(
<andy__> Do you know which file to look in for the screen configuration?
<tre_> hi folks
<Flugz> hmm.. guess I found the reason to Xorg gobbeling up 3-4 GB of ram after 6-7 days uptime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1354350 :-/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354350 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) " Xorg memory leak on 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tre_> I want to install estonian language pack and I get Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-locale-et_35.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb
<oscarvarto> Ben64: How can I restore my previous installation of gcc stuff ?
<Flugz> gonna try catalyst 14.12 from the amd website I think :-)
<JoshG`> andy__: i do not
<tre_> after which it aborts install
<tre_> how I can make it omit missing FF package?
<Ben64> oscarvarto: try ppa-purge, but you might have broken everything now
<tre_> I have tried -m yet to work
<andy__> JoshG`, I am not sure if you have a web browser installed on your terminal, but I just looked up the error message you quoted.
<andy__> JoshG`, https://www.google.com/search?q=screens+found+but+none+have+a+usable+configuration&oq=screens+found+but+none+have+a+usable+configuration&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.2162j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
<andy__> JoshG`, It looks like there could be a problem with an Nvidia driver, from the search results?
<tre_> lol
<tre_> :)
<hplc> iirc theres a command for debugging when a program gets started from shell, but i forgot the name, it kinda shows what the program is calling for in realtime, any suggestions?
<EriC`> hplc, strace?
<hplc> EriC`, thats the one, thx :)
<EriC`> np :)
<JoshG`> andy__ i've attempted some of the fixes from google search to no luck so far, most of them seem to do with incorrectly configuring the monitor mode, however im using an amd card
<Guest76150> joined
<andy__> JoshG`, That's too bad.
<JoshG`> additionally running Xorg -configure segfaults
<andy__> JoshG`, http://askubuntu.com/questions/159663/how-to-reset-the-xorg-xserver
<andy__> Does that help?
<JoshG`> unfortunately not, it isnt account specific and i've tried most of the solutions on there now, and trying to -configure segfaults anyway
<denis_> est-ce que nous avons des bons jeux comme on avait pour window?
<cfhowlett> !fr | denis_
<ubottu> denis_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<denis_> ok i am sorry
<andy__> JoshG`, It looks like I couldn't help you much.
<andy__> sorry.
<JoshG`> thats okay, thanks for your help
<redlama42_> Anyone know how to get Unity8 on vivid?
<Flugz> redlama42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<edenist> hey
<edenist> does anyone know what's going on with the 14.04.2 release?
<edenist> was delayed 2 weeks I know
<cfhowlett> edenist, it's out now
<edenist> but I still can't see it on the repo's even now
<edenist> hmmmm
<Bashing-om> edenist: It hit the streets yesterday .
<andy__> I just did sudo apt-get upgrade
<edenist> thats what I thought, but still not coming through.
<edenist> I'll change to another mirror perhaps
<cfhowlett> andy__, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andy__> after changing the version name in my repository to utopic
<Bashing-om> edenist: -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , reboot and see: -> lsb_release -a <- .
<andy__> Things look better, but I am not sure if everything is okay.
<andy__> The computer had trouble shutting down last night.
<andy__> So if I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, that will fix it?
<edenist> yeah apt-get upgrade shows no updates available
<interest1ng> edenist: did you apt-get update first?
<andy__> With no response, I guess I will see if the dist-upgrade will fix the installation.
<edenist> interest1ng, yes I did ;-)
<edenist> huh, still nothing even on the main ubuntu repo
<edenist> this is weird
<cfhowlett> edenist, could be your mirror is delayed.  it happens.
<cfhowlett> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<edenist> ive changed mirrors and it still isn't appearing
<edenist> i dunno.... i mean its not urgent. just odd
<andy__> #join ubuntu-chat
<andy__> sorry, trying to find a chat channel with ubuntu users in it.
<JoshG`> hey all, i got my desktop back :) through removing my X11 config, regenerating it with amdconfig --initial and then re-installing the propietary driver, X11 was happy to start
<ackpacket> I have a feeling the answer is no, since this would be wildly insecure, but can I attach gdb to a process that's being run by root?
<andy__> JoshG`, That's great.
<ackpacket> *that was ran by
<ackpacket> as a non sudo'er
<diegoaguilar> Hello, if I have a lot of unreachble servers when trying apt-get update
<diegoaguilar> what should I do to fix?
<ackpacket> diegoaguilar: check your internet connection
<Garph> Hey, where can I find the source code for echo?
<diegoaguilar> I do have internet
<diegoaguilar> its this very same machine
<diegoaguilar> ackpacket,
<trism> Garph: apt-get source coreutils
<EriC`> Garph, apt-get source coreutils maybe?
<cyberfab007> hello room
<cyberfab007> does anyone have a script for like a ungodly web stack on ubuntu with every , php mysql ruby python apache etc
<azizLIGHT> is it cool if i add a repo to sources list instead of ppa
<EriC`> azizLIGHT, add it as a file to sources.list.d
<cyberfab007> anyone   ?
<azizLIGHT> alright
<azizLIGHT> cyberfab007: maybe they got instances pre-setup on ec2
<aeon-ltd> cyberfab007: 1. why do you need this? 2. what's wrong with doing it manually?
<cyberfab007> just trying to save time
<cyberfab007> I think I will just do manually ,
<andy__> There is a website with some tutorials.
<cyberfab007> ruby can be troublesome if you dont do it right
<cyberfab007> just suprised there is no scirpt out there , just simple ones
<aeon-ltd> lamp?
<EriC`> is there a way to view youtube videos without the videos just audio?
<cyberfab007> close your eyes
<cyberfab007> lol
<andy__> You can download the audio by itself with youtube-dl
<aeon-ltd> youtube music key?
<cyberfab007> andy__,  yegh lamp
<EriC`> andy__, yeah but i need to see it without downloading first
<cyberfab007> but I was looking for a script to include ruby and rails
<cyberfab007> and python
<andy__> cyberfab007, what about lamp?>
<aeon-ltd> you could just write a script that literally says "apt-get install itemone itemtwo itemthree" make it writable then run it with sudo
<cyberfab007> I am gonna use LAMP ,
<azizLIGHT> EriC`: so like make a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mynewprorgram.list ,,, right?
<EriC`> yeah
<cyberfab007> just wish it came with runby and python
<azizLIGHT> and put the line in the file
<azizLIGHT> whats a .save file in the sources.list.d
<azizLIGHT> .list.save
<andy__> http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/install-LAMP.html
<andy__> sorry, accidently logged out of the chat room.
<EriC`> andy__, is there a way i could block the video part of youtube?
<cyberfab007> I am gonna install lamp on 14.10
<EriC`> youtube-dl doesn't have a download xx minutes of the video option
<andy__> If you have a vitual desktop setup, you can just have it play in the other one, that could solve your problem, if it is not a bandwith problem
<EriC`> andy__, i didnt follow
<andy__> Are you running ubuntu desktop or another desktop like xubuntu?
<andy__> My desktop has a box in the top right hand corner that represents extra screens.
<EriC`> andy__, i'm using a limited bandwidth internet connection right now, it's pretty slow and i need to preview youtube videos ( just the audio )
<andy__> I am running xubuntu, so it will look a little bit different in ubuntu.
<andy__> oh.
<andy__> It is the bandwith problem then.
<EriC`> i'll youtube-dl them later if i want to, but previewing is taking forever cause of the video
<andy__> I have tried ytsearch: as a parameter to youtube-dl.  It can download several videos at once.  It can be told to download only audio.
<EriC`> yeah there's the -x option
<EriC`> the problem is that the files are 1hour+ long and i only want to preview first then download
<EriC`> and you can't specify to download the first couple minutes or so afaict
<andy__> You can set a file size limit.  Perhaps that would only include the first so many minutes?
<andy__> ...
<andy__> Perhaps
<EriC`> i saw that but i think that's more of a only download if it's this big
<EriC`> cause there's also a minimum size file limit
<EriC`> i'll give it a shot but i dont think it's like that
<EriC`> yeah it says don't download a video if it's larger than..
<mneuro> I am on 14.04.2 and unable to install FGLRX.  I select it in the driver manager but it doesn't install.  It just goes back to the screen with the selections again
<EriC`> it probably just won't download it
<andy__> You are correct.
<andy__> I forgot.
<andy__> I switched to linux at first for the free software, but then I found youtube-dl.
<mneuro> Does anyone know if there is a way to install fglrx catalyst in ubuntu 14.04.2
<andy__> Most people who use Windows do the same thing through some sort of plug-in,
<andy__> in Firefox or Chrome or another browser.
<EriC`> mneuro, type sudo apt-get install fglrx in a terminal and see what's up
<mneuro> EriC' it says unmet dependencies and xorg-video-abi-11 12 13 14 15
<EriC`> andy__, there's youtube-mp3.org used to use it before youtube-dl
<EriC`> mneuro, can you pastebin the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<mneuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10351147/ EriC'
<andy__> I never tried that before.  I tried to get youtube-dl to work in Windows, but I couldn't, so I kept having to switch back to Linux.
<EriC`> mneuro, type sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-11
<EriC`> pastebin the output
<ganeshp> Hi all, I am using Ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS AMD64 on my home desktop. This week I had received around 69 updates under category ubuntu base.  After these updates, while log in I get blank screen.  I use NVidia 304.125 drivers. Kindly help
<mneuro> EriC' http://paste.ubuntu.com/10351153/
<EriC`> mneuro, try sudo apt-get -f install
<mneuro> nothing
<mneuro> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<andy__> I was thinking of writing a script to download one youtube video at a time, from a list, but I didn't get around to writing it.
<john_rambo> Hi, While using 14.10 I was able to select vdpau in vlc but under 14.04 Idon't see that option ....Any ideas ?
<andy__> The idea would be to download one file while watching another.
<andy__> It seemed a little too advanced for my scripting skills.
<EriC`> mneuro, hmm maybe try fglrx-updates ?
<mneuro> tried both
<andy__> But it would solve the audio only bandwith problem.  Most of the problem with youtube seems to be that it downloads a video multiple times before you see it, or are done with it.
<mneuro> I feel like Catalyst just not working is a pretty big bug
<mneuro> Looks like it's on the forums too
<EriC`> andy__, for i in `cat /list/to/download`; do youtube-dl -x $i; done
<EriC`> andy__, it should do them one after the other
<justin_420> hi im losing ethernet connection when i try to install apps from the software center and update my wifi driver on 14.10
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: Likely the update broke with that proprietary driver. RE-install the Nvidia driver .
<justin_420> i cant though i lose ethernet connection
<andy__> I had a feeling that you could solve that problem.  Could it be applied to the bandwith problem that you had earlier?
<EriC`> andy__, i can't even watch one video without it buffering all the time
<EriC`> usually my net connection is way faster and it never stalls or anything but i'm using a different one right now
<EriC`> andy__, nope, it will still download the whole thing
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om : I did that.  But after reinstall issue still comes back.
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om : but if I run with default nouveau drivers system works fine except poor display
<andy__> Here is my script that I have used...
<andy__> youtube-dl -citw -f 18/17/22/5 $* &
<andy__> read
<andy__> mplayer -af scaletempo *.part
<Flugz> mneuro: 'apt-cache showpkg xserver-xorg-core | grep abi'
<mneuro> Flugz http://paste.ubuntu.com/10351288/
<andy__> This will play the incomplete download, which is what I wanted a long time ago.
<EriC`> andy__, that's awesome
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: All I can think of is that the original Nvidia driver was not purged prior to RE-installing; what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about the build of the Nvidia driver ?
<Flugz> mneuro: 'dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core'
<andy__> Does that solve your problem/
<andy__> ?
<mneuro> Flugz http://paste.ubuntu.com/10351300/
<Flugz> mneuro: ok.. install that package, and try to install fglrx again
<andy__> The read command asks for the user to press return, and then it plays the video, which has started downloading by the time the return key is pressed.
<mneuro> if i install that package it is going to install a ton of xserver-xorg pacakges
<EriC`> andy__, i just noticed something, i think youtube-dl downloads the file as a video+audio file, then just strips the audio out and deletes the video
<mneuro> Flugz it is replacing my xserver packages with -utopic ones...
<Flugz> yes, the xorg-video-abi-11 12 13 and so on are in that package, which fglrx depends on
<mneuro> Why isn't this already installed in Ubuntu then?  Do they not expect people to install fglrx?
<mneuro> I know it's not your fault that it's like that or anything
<EriC`> andy__, i guess if i can check the incomplete download of youtube-mp3.org i could get what i wanted, previewing the file as audio only
<EriC`> cause that service downloads and extracts the audio on their servers
<Flugz> mneuro: i think they want people to use the open source radeon driver
<mneuro> The open source radeon driver is pretty terrible if you are playing any game
<EriC`> the question is how to play the incomplete download of firefox? ~/.cache/mozilla ? search for files with mp headers ? or it would be somewhere else?
<mneuro> it even causes graphic artifacts when navigating the desktop
<EriC`> *mp3
<andy__> EriC`, perhaps, that would be a solution for now
<justin_420> anyone know what my problem could be?
<ganeshp>  @Bashing-om: Here is the paste of /var/log/Xorg.0.log file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10351318/   .  I could not locate the nvidia version here.  But in Nvidia settings panel I found the version as 304.125
<EriC`> andy__, it could probably be scripted to enter a url, download it with curl/wget and do a find -exec file | grep mp3 header and play it
<andy__> especially, if you don't mind dealing with curl...
<andy__> that is what I was thinking exactly.
<andy__> EriC`, You have more scripting proficiency than me.  I have had trouble using curl, but I thought you could do it fine.
<mneuro> Flugz well thanks for the help.  That seems to have allowed me to install the fglrx driver
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: If you have the nouveau (open source) driver installed, there will be no Nvidia build. Have you now re-Installed Nvidia,. Before I look .
<vvinit> hiii
<Flugz> mneuro: np, hope it works out ok :-)
<NEI4U2K> hi, i am having trouble trying to install fglrx.
<vvinit> any one is thare who can help me to hack facebook account
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om: Yes, thats right.  After system updates, I did not find a way to login to the computer. So I had restored my old working version of the OS.  So the version of xorg is with nvidia proprietary driver.
<Bashing-om> NEI4U2K: What ATI card are we talking about ? 2X/3X/4X series are no longer supported by ATI .
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: Good, I be look'n .. I be back .
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om: I am sorry, I found the nvidia version in line number 90.  it is 304.125
<NEI4U2K> it says, amd hd radeon 7570m.  hybrid with intel graphics.
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om: thanks a ton
<NEI4U2K> i just recovered from booting into terminal after installing fglrx and removing it.
<NEI4U2K> now i am reading this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450&page=88
<NEI4U2K> and it's talking about fresh install. there must be some other way. yes?
<EriC`> andy__, it looks like it saves them in ~/Downloads/*.part which is great
<andy__> EriC`, try typing youtube-dl -F along with a sample url or ytsearch, to see what formats are available.  There are several audio formats, like webm, m4a, etc.
<andy__> EriC`, It looks like you found another solution, though.
<EriC`> andy__, you're my hero dude
<EriC`> i'll use youtube-mp3.org to download the audio only, and play the *.part files to preview
<andy__> EriC`, you found the solution yourself.  Thanks though.
<EriC`> you're idea of using the *.part was key
<EriC`> *your
<EriC`> thanks :)
<andy__> Thanks.  I just remember playing the videos when they were partially downloaded, just the way that they appeared in the directory.
<andy__> Or perhaps that was given by the output from youtube-dl.
<andy__> Eric, Linux is great, because there are many different ways to solve a single problem.
<erchamion> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04, and Ubuntu says it experienced an internal error
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: Yeah, the Nvidia driver built "(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  304.125  Mon Dec  1 20:00:30 PST 2014 " and is in use; This I am not certain about what it entails " 17.387] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to support custom viewPortOut 1360 x 765 +0 +1  " ???
<erchamion> Is that serious?  an internal error?
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om: My screen resolution is 1360x768.  So the custom viewportout 1360x765 is something I am not using.  This setting is valid for the past 6 years I have been using various flavors of linux I was using on this machine.  not sure if we can ignore this message in the file.
<EriC`> andy__, yes and you can do lots of stuff with it
<EriC`> andy__, i think i see a --skip-download option in youtube-dl it says it skips the video download
<EriC`> i want to give it a shot, but i can't get the youtube-dl to work, hehe
<EriC`> it's youtube-dl -x http://www.youtube.com/etc.....
<EriC`> ?
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: I am at the end of my skill set. Sorry, I do not know what else to check .
<EriC`> i'll try another video, it says encrypted signatures detected
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om: I sincerely thank  you for your time and attention.  I will keep searching for the resolution.  Hopefully will find it soon....
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: let me look on the Nvidia site, see what driver they reoemmend. just a maybe we can use a later version than 304 ?
<EriC`> andy__, nevermind, actually i just noticed that youtube-dl doesn't download the whole thing first, it seems to download just the audio, so i guess it's the same as using youtube-mp3.org
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om: I tried that option.  Looks like 304 series is the last series of drivers offered to to my graphics card. Now it is moved to legacy category now :(
<andy__> I am glad you found that out.
<andy__> EriC`, I tried to test it to show that it was just downloading audio, but it would be impossible to test what was happening on your computer.
<andy__> EriC`, Sorry I was away from my computer for a bit.  I wanted to get some popcorn.
<EriC`> andy__, well it says it's downloading xx mb of xxx mb at xx kb/sec, i checked system monitor and it's only slightly higher so i guess it's only downloading the audio part as it indicates
<andy__> EriC`, great
<EriC`> andy__, youtube-dl is pretty solid
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: "The 340.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs. >> GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i ; per :http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<andy__> EriC`, Did you find which format parameter to use, to just download it as a good audio file?
<EriC`> andy__, i didn't try that yet, i'm waiting for this download to finish to see what format it saves as
<EriC`> i just used -x <youtube link>
<EriC`> i'm going to try another smaller one right now
<talaverameza_> Hello, someone use a Lightdm with webkit-greeter ?
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: Ya might do better here : https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia .
<andy__> EriC`, That is a post-processing parameter.  You might be downloading the whole file, but not be slowed down too much.
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om: GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i is appearing in the section "The 304.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:" in the url given. So I believe 304 series is the last series for my gpu
<andy__> The -f option tells youtube which format to send the video in.  It is like selecting the video quality from the gear symbol
<andy__> that is, the gear symbol on the website.
<cyberfab007> what are some reasons why my command line would be running slow after installing ubuntu 14.10 on a vps
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: Sorry, you are correct .. 304 ... sheeshh .. I am tireder than I had thought ..
<ganeshp> @Bashing-om:  :) I found one post in ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209844.  Will try it now.  If I fail I will end up in restoring the old OS image.
<Bashing-om> ganeshp: look'n at ubuntuforums link too .
<EriC`> andy__, it downloads them as .m4a
<EriC`> it converted it to mp3 when i tried to download as mp3
<andy__> EriC`, I saw that .m4a and webm were the two main format options when I tested it using the -F parameter.
<alvarokilakskoak> test
<alvarokilakskoak> hi
<Cybuss> anyone here experienced at creating a bios grub boot partition?
<andy__> EriC`,  probably using -f 140/141/bestaudio and then converting it with --audio-format "mp3" would save your bandwith and get the file to be saved in a convenient form
<EriC`> ok, cool
<EriC`> andy__, one problem i'm facing is that mplayer loads the file into memory and then it ends it at what it was when it was loaded into memory
<EriC`> andy__, like if it's at 10% and i play it, even if it reaches 20% by the time i get to 10% it ends it
<EriC`> if i can pass the start arguments to mplayer i can probably get where it thought it ended at first and have it replay it starting from there
<andy__> I am not sure why it is doing that.
<andy__> Perhaps somebody else would know more about the problem.  It has never done that to me before.
<andy__> I used to download higher definition videos, and would start it when the video was only 1% downloaded.  When the video would reach the end of what has been downloaded, it would stop and I would have to rerun my script that would play all *.part files.
<andy__> EriC`, Other than that, I did not see any troubles with downloading partial files.
<andy__> EriC`, I think I should log off of the chat room for now.  I hope I have been of some help to you.
<EriC`> andy__, ok, thanks again for the help
<andy__> EriC`, bye
<andy__> bye all
<EriC`> bye
<harzi_> hello compadres
<Pringles101> Hello ubuntu commuinty :)
<Pringles101> Can anyone tell me how to make a TCP or HTTP Server. in Ubuntu
<FireWater> How would I install ffmpeg on ubuntu 14.10
<Pringles101> what is ffmpeg
<RustyShackleford> __CM__: still here
<RustyShackleford> disabling acceleration didn't work :(
<RustyShackleford> keyboard input still breaks eventually
<husain> cek
<Eremox> Why do I get an error saying "grep failed /dev/SDA/"? I acnt seem to manage to install Ubuntu... FYI I got windows 8 and wasn't dual booting
<Score_Under> I'm trying to install ubuntu (or rather, some subset of ubuntu) in a chroot for the purpose of testing some scripts, but I also want to install xvfb. It looks like it needs an init system, x11-common is giving the error "/var/lib/dpkg/info/x11-common.postinst: 722: /var/lib/dpkg/info/x11-common.postinst: update-rc.d: not found" and preventing xvfb from being installed. Do I need to install an init
<Score_Under> system (and what packages are available for that) or is there a cheap way around?
<husain> cek
<Carmarenton> Hi guys, anyone online who can help with problems to do with a daemon?
<EriC`> bye
<EriC`> oops
<Score_Under> "/var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse.postinst: 11: /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse.postinst: addgroup: not found" shouldn't these be dependencies of the package, or is there a certain base system assumed to be installed by most packages greater than what's provided by this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Score_Under> oh I think I know what's going on here, chrooting hasn't changed my path so I don't have any sbin stuff.
<Score_Under> I've been spoiled by my current distro, sbin symlinked to bin!
<x90> c
<Sergio965> d
<t0t4ln00b> anybody wanna lend a helping hand to a noobsaurusrex like myself?
<vlt> !anyone | t0t4ln00b
<kilo_> hi
<t0t4ln00b> yo
<kilo_> 你好
<t0t4ln00b> anybody around?
<kilo_> 没人聊天啊
<aeon-ltd> t0t4ln00b: yeah, got a question?
<wahben> Anyone knows a "get started" guide for developing a "hello world" app for Ubuntu Phone, from a new Ubuntu install to running the app in a emulator?
<RustyShackleford> wahben: sorry I can't help, just wondering if you have the ubuntu phone
<wahben> No I don't have the Ubuntu phone.
<t0t4ln00b> insserv: warning: script 'irda-setup' missing LSB tags and overrides
<t0t4ln00b> insserv: There is a loop between service minidlna and irda-setup if stopped
<t0t4ln00b> I'm lost and clueless at the moment
<wahben> I've been trying to get Ubuntu-sdk working with the emulator but it's not working very well...
<RustyShackleford> wahben: just wondering. I can't believe these are actually coming out
<RustyShackleford> i haven't been following, have they hit the market yet?
<shortstraw8> Just wondering if there is a fast way to move say 10 sub directories in to another directory instead of moving each one separate or &&
<wahben> I don't think any has "hit the market", but there were supposed to be some flash sales of some devices in select markets.
<wahben> I'm the only one I know who's excited about this hehe
<FireWater> Can I install multipal files with apt-get
<skweek> comma?
<skweek> &?
<skweek> yea actually just use a space...
<skweek> sudo apt-get lib application-dev package
<skweek> like that
<skweek> eerrr you should include install too!
<FireWater> I probably fed myself up by accidentally removing /usr/bin
<skweek> oh?
<ObrienDave> not a good thing :)
<FireWater> Is there any way to recover from this?
<FireWater> other then re installing
<ObrienDave> re-install what you're missing?
<ObrienDave> might check the trash folder
<FireWater> I can't use sudo
<ObrienDave> why not?
<FireWater> And i can't open the trash
<Score_Under> apt-get and dpkg are in /usr/bin
<FireWater> '/usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory"
<FireWater> What's the location of the trash
<aeon-ltd> FireWater: .trash somewhere?
<FireWater> What I want to do is ls trash to see if /usr/bin is in there
<FireWater> Found it and it's not in there
<FireWater> So how would I install an app if apt-get doesn't work
<FireWater> I am thinking I may need to reinstall my OS
<malimbar> FireWater, what app?
<malimbar> and why would you need to reinstall your os?
<charbz> try ~/.local/share/Trash/
<FireWater> malimbar: every app that was removed with /usr/bin
 * ObrienDave is biting tongue
<FireWater> malimbar: I accadentally removed /usr/bin
<sauraedron> hi need help with kernel module programming.. can anyone help me ?
<NikolaiToryzin> sauraedron: You'd want to try the Linux kernel mailing list.
<srid> does anyone here run Ubuntu -- their primary OS -- as a VM on a capable macbook?
<sauraedron> NikolaiToryzin, ah ok :) thanks
<ObrienDave> srid, why use a VM to do that?
<ObrienDave> srid, why would you want to use Ubuntu, or any OS as primary, in a VM?
<rateder> ObrienDave: May be that's the only way he can run it with the apps he wants
<ObrienDave> makes no sense at all
<ObrienDave> i run Xubuntu and Win7 in dual boot
<rateder> ObrienDave: listen here. OSX will only run in VM on mist machines.
<lotuspsychje> i agree with ObrienDave, ubuntu can run as primary on a mac
<lotuspsychje> why run it vm
<rateder> You get a free upgrade to Windows 10
<lotuspsychje> rateder: lets not discuss windows here
<Lord_Eris> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Lord_Eris: welcome
<lotuspsychje> !mac | srid
<ubottu> srid: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Lord_Eris> someone compiled kernel with some special clang?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | Lord_Eris
<ubottu> Lord_Eris: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<aeon-ltd> what's a mist machine?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<aeon-ltd> rateder: what's a mist machine?
 * lotuspsychje looks up to the sky
<Blaster> Hi I have a 3 monitor setup running on Intel graphics, and suddenly today (might have been after an update), the 3rd monitor stopped showing output.  What do I do!?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: maybe xrandr can help you?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | Blaster
<ubottu> Blaster: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Blaster> I need to get to work :(  Can't I just clap my hands and fix it?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: well never had 3 screens myself, but you could try xrandr --auto maybe
<aeon-ltd> nevermind found it
<Blaster> Here's the output from xrandr by the way, not sure if that will help diagnose the issue... http://pastebin.com/gVBZ6JFh
<Blaster> xrandr --auto didn't seem to do anything.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: when did it stopped working?
<Blaster> Earlier today.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: did anything special? update?reboot?
<lotuspsychje> HDMI3 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Blaster> Might have done an update this morning.  Can't clearly remember though.  It was working, and then I went out, and wen I returned home it was broken.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: you also doublechecked if hdmi cable still connected good right
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: maybe look in dpkg logs if grafix drivers updated perhaps?
<Blaster> Well I have a feeling it's not the cables, because originally it was my rightmost screen that wasn't working, then after a reboot it's my leftmost screen.
<aeon-ltd> Blaster: did you update anything controlling the graphics recently?
<Blaster> Only if the auto-updater did, but I didn't update anything specifically.
<aeon-ltd> if can check for sure, you can try rolling back a version
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Blaster> Hmm in /var/log/dpkg.log the last line is tagged 2015-02-19.
<srid> ObrienDave: because I thought installing as dual boot OS to macbook could be complicated with unexpected issues.
<srid> maybe I can get used to ubuntu on a VM before doing the full switch.
<srid> either way, I want Ubuntu as the primary OS (especially as I'm getting to use Emacs for non-editing tasks too (todo, email, IM, irc, etc..)
<lotuspsychje> srid: there's nothing smoother then installing the Os phisycaly
<lotuspsychje> srid: you can do all those things with ubuntu you want
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | srid
<ubottu> srid: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<aeon-ltd> well....... actually having to manage drivers for physical components can be less than smooth
<grek> hi i try write bash script http://wklej.to/rSgu1 where i make error
<solsTiCe> hi. I wanted to make a change to /etc/default/grub. and then I noticed I have no such file here; all I have is a file called /etc/default/grub.ucf-dist. Why is it called like that ?
<nodedfree> what is wrong?? >> read line;if [[ $line == 'aa' ]]; then find . -type d -exec echo 1 \;fi
<nodedfree> i get: find: paths must precede expression: echo
<lotuspsychje> !grub | solsTiCe
<ubottu> solsTiCe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC`> solsTiCe, what's in the file? a normal ../default/grub ?
<EriC`> btw thanks for the win+x tip yesterday, worked like a charm :)
<solsTiCe> EriC`: yes. It seems to be a file created by ucf script. it is a backup of my old /etc/default/grub from what I understand
<solsTiCe> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ucf.1.html
<lotuspsychje> nodedfree: maybe the ##programming guys can figure this out?
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: As far as possible, ucf attempts
<lotuspsychje>        to  preserve  the  ownership  and  permission  of the New file as it is
<lotuspsychje>        copied to the new location.
<solsTiCe> I messed up with grub package the other day. that's why
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: why did you install ucf?
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: I did not. I think it was installed by default
<lotuspsychje> !info ucf
<ubottu> ucf (source: ucf): Update Configuration File(s): preserve user changes to config files. In component main, is important. Version 3.0030 (utopic), package size 54 kB, installed size 229 kB
<solsTiCe> I don't remember why but I installed the 32 bit version of grub to mess with file. and purge it to reintall the normal efi-grub
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: can you pasteubuntu this grub file for us, im curious what it looks like
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: it's just the normal file
<solsTiCe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10353701/
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: wich ubuntu are you on exactly?
<solsTiCe> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.02~beta2-15 (utopic), package size 195 kB, installed size 560 kB
<lotuspsychje> found a bug that sounds similar
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1090768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1090768 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-pc.config prevents replacing with new config file contents" [Undecided,New]
<stangeland> so h265 is not available on ubuntu14.04....is this also a problem? gstreamer|1.0|totem|video/x-gst-fourcc-hvc1 decoder|decoder-video/x-gst-fourcc-hvc1 (video/x-gst-fourcc-hvc1 decoder)
<lotuspsychje> stangeland: did you instal ubuntu-restricted-extras mate?
<stangeland> lotuspsychje, yeah ofc
<solsTiCe> stangeland: i think you need a ppa for hevc
<stangeland> solsTiCe, which one?
<solsTiCe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<solsTiCe> don't know if it works
<stangeland> solsTiCe, yay, sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libde265 worked
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<stangeland> !yay
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: maybe try that dpkg reconfigure trick from the bug?
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: or the 'fix broken packages' from grub recoverymode
<bigupmusic> good morning!
<lotuspsychje> bigupmusic: welcome mate
<bigupmusic> coffee time ;)
<guneet> can anyone help me resolve the ia32-libs dependencies on ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<dinosaur> guneet: I have recently done something like that. A lot of removing and installing. But in the end I succedeed. But it wasn't ia32-libs, but something else.
<lotuspsychje> guneet: maybe apt clean and apt-get update can help
<dinosaur> guneet: although the fact is, reinstalling the system it would have been faster
<guneet> yeah. isn't multiarch supposed to take care of these issues
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | guneet this can also do magic
<ubottu> guneet this can also do magic: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<guneet> ia32-libs asks for ia32-libs-multiarch which asks for gtk2-engine-murrine:i386
<guneet> an attempt to install that asks to remove elementary desktop among other things. I am using elementary os
<dinosaur> I've spoiled fonts in the server terminal. I know it because when I run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, I see that there are some ugly fonts, not line on the borders of the windows. How can I get it back to the original state? Alternatively, something else what could help will be appreciated, too.
<dinosaur> well, I've a kind of solved this problem. Choosing UTF-8 has helped. But not sure if this is what really should be there.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there a channel for people that want to port ubuntu touch to a new device ?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> !snappy | aLeSD there's also this
<ubottu> aLeSD there's also this: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<6A4ABLJJ1> !ubuntu6
<lotuspsychje> 6A4ABLJJ1: what can we do for you?
<6A4ABLJJ1> The torrent was taken down shortly after the download began
<6A4ABLJJ1> Where can ubuntu 6 be found?
<lotuspsychje> 6A4ABLJJ1: ubuntu 6?
<dinosaur> 6A4ABLJJ1: what exactly do you mean?
<6A4ABLJJ1> Is it dapper?
<dinosaur> 6A4ABLJJ1: it must be a very old version
<lotuspsychje> !eol | 6A4ABLJJ1
<ubottu> 6A4ABLJJ1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<6A4ABLJJ1> Why do you stop the torrent after it was started?
<lotuspsychje> 6A4ABLJJ1: we reccomend you installing an ubuntu version of the topic
<6A4ABLJJ1> lotuspsychje: Ok with 6 or 7 also.
<lotuspsychje> 6A4ABLJJ1: no, forget ubuntu 6 its old and unsecure
<lotuspsychje> 6A4ABLJJ1: try ubuntu 14.04
<dinosaur> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<6A4ABLJJ1> lotuspsychje: behind 14 it is secure as 14
<dinosaur> !pl
<dinosaur> !polish
<dinosaur> I need to contact the Polish channel. What's his name?
<lotuspsychje> 6A4ABLJJ1: check the topic for supported channels
<lotuspsychje> dinosaur: #ubuntu-pl
<mun> hi
<mun> does anyone know how to make a shell script that only does ping -c 1 myserver exit with 0 if the packet is lost?
<6A4ABLJJ1> channel is not supported?
<6A4ABLJJ1> en polska
<lotuspsychje> mun: maybe the ##networking guys know a script?
<ioria> guneet, have you seen this - https://elementaryos.org/answers/how-to-install-ia32-libs
<drager> I installed Ubuntu 14.10 a few weeks ago with encryption active on the whole disk and my home folder. It worked fine during the installation but when I turn on my computer and tries to enter the passphrase in the input nothing inserts into the box so I reboot my computer and the UI changes (unstyled) and then I can type in my passpharse and that works. So every time I do need to reboot my computer for it to work… When I boot it says GNU GRUB version 2
<solsTiCe> mun: ping -c 1 server|| true
<drager> I get a question about report every time I login as well
<6A4ABLJJ1> he he he
<6A4ABLJJ1> look its tice
<6A4ABLJJ1> so you are a sun server
<guneet> @ioria thanks!
<mun> solsTiCe: hmm wouldn't it exit with 1 rather than 0 if the ping fails?
<6A4ABLJJ1> X is the infinite software that runs you
<6A4ABLJJ1> I'm feeling fragile.
<lotuspsychje> 6A4ABLJJ1: keep it ontopic plz
<__john_doe__> hey guys, how can I disable Xscreensaver security features?
<Lord_Eris> there comes a time
<aLeSD> is ubuntu core the future of ubunut ?
<6A4ABLJJ1> I need to...
<Lord_Eris> john doe you need to bitshift the bonnie registers in function clyde
<aLeSD> I mean no more official releases ? Only incremental updates ?
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: ask this in #snappy
<__john_doe__> Lord_Eris: hum?
<Lord_Eris> nevermind
<dinosaur> what kind of terminal emulator is used by default in Kubuntu? You can probably check it running x-terminal-emulator
<daemon_erebus> Is there a quick and easy way to change the mate menu application icon so that it changes with whatever the current icon set/theme you are using?
<daemon_erebus> dinosaur, konsole is the default terminal emulator in KDE/Kubuntu
<dinosaur> daemon_erebus: thank you
<dkjjswo_1> Hi rww
<dkjjswo_1> tesserect with leptonica doesn't do what I expected.
<dkjjswo_1> It looks like it adds some substitutions.
<pippi> .
<dinosaur> Can I remove crucial packages, like coreutils, using apt-get?
<dkjjswo_1> Is it possible to record streams using Sound Recorder?
<dkjjswo_1> tice
<dkjjswo_1> talk to me
<dkjjswo_1> Long time no see
<dkjjswo_1> no source code for old-releases?
<grek> please help http://wklej.to/0o2hE
<lotuspsychje> !info streamripper | dkjjswo_1
<ubottu> dkjjswo_1: streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (utopic), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<daemon_erebus> dinosaur, sudo apt-get remove <package_name>
<daemon_erebus> dinosaur, though I'd be a bit cautious about what you're removing
<dinosaur> daemon_erebus: you got me wrong. I know how to remove packages from the system. I'm asking if it will allow me to remove something what is absolutely crucial for the system, because I want to remove almost everything.
<dinosaur> daemon_erebus: so far, it has prevented me from removing coreutils, but I'm not sure if it'll always be the case
<lotuspsychje> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.23-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 1133 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<keepthelightonba> Hello
<lotuspsychje> keepthelightonba: welcome
<keepthelightonba> Has anyone tried running office on Ubuntu with wine or any other way
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | keepthelightonba
<ubottu> keepthelightonba: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<lotuspsychje> keepthelightonba: there are also microsoft office web apps for ubuntu, you can install
<keepthelightonba> lotuspsychje: Do you know where I can find the office web apps for linux
<lotuspsychje> keepthelightonba: let me find you the link holdon
<keepthelightonba> lotuspsychje" thanks
<lotuspsychje> keepthelightonba: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/run-microsoft-office-web-apps-ubuntu-desktop
<keepthelightonba> lotuspsychje: cheers will check it out
<TheBigDeal> can i specify a directory in some partition for applications?
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: whats your end goal with this exactly?
<stangeland> a heads up...i think there might be some bug in the h265 decoder... i installed this: sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libde265 and played a video encoded with h265, which crashed every 4-5 minutes and had insane memory consumption
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje: space management
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje: disk space i mean
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | TheBigDeal
<ubottu> TheBigDeal: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<EriC`> TheBigDeal, locally installed apps ( not from the package manager ) are installed in /usr/local usually
<EriC`> there's also /opt if you want
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: i think its reccomended to keep ubuntu's file structure as it is, you can move the /home if you want
<lotuspsychje> !home | TheBigDeal
<ubottu> TheBigDeal: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje: okay, got you, i'll resize the / partition
<blackflow> Hello. I've configured my wired connection in network manager to use 127.0.0.1 for DNS (I'm running Bind), and to use DHCP for address only. Restarted network manager, it shows restarted connection, but /etc/resolv.conf did not update.
<PeterMetz> Hi! AWS, Ubuntu 12.04 user here. I have a NodeJS process as a daemon, started via an init.d script, it's a web application with a connection to MySQL. The process's PID occasionally changes just out of the blue and then there are all sorts of other things happening, but what I wanted to know is if it's normal to have a PID of a daemon process to be changed without my interaction? Any help very much appreciated guys, thanks in advance!
<bekks> PeterMetz: A changing PID indicates a restart of the process.
<sailendra> Hello there Greetings!!!
<lotuspsychje> sailendra: welcome
<Arxanez> Hey guys one question , trying to do a dual boot, and when i come to install ubuntu it displays my Disc as its completly empty its not showing the windows partition which is already created
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Arxanez
<ubottu> Arxanez: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TheHackOps> TheBigDeal, I think i found the solution to the issue i was having last night
<EriC`> Arxanez, you probably have stray gpt data, was it a win8 and you converted to win7?
<PeterMetz> bekks: Thanks, that was my worst fear! :F That there is some crashing going on, suppressed.
<TheHackOps> How do i set my fstab to mount my partition as exec
<TheHackOps> i have it open in vim
<TheBigDeal> TheHackOps: Great :D
<Arxanez> EriC' i had W7 and Ubuntu dual boot already then i formated and put on Windows 10 and now not sure why is displaying all blank disc
<sailendra> i am new linux ssh things..so i wouild like to ask how to restrict access to server using ssh if new client tries to connect using ssh
<bekks> PeterMetz: A changing PID doesnt not necessarily mean something "crashing".
<EriC`> Arxanez, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<PeterMetz> bekks: Oh, okay. So can it be a totally normal part of the process life-cycle than? Or you just meant that it could've ran out of memory and got restarted (which is still a problem but not a crash, kinda)?
<TheHackOps> TheBigDeal, Could you give me an example of an fstab line for UUID=d6a6a198-8cd7-414a-a875-8df021e443f3 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<TheHackOps> To set it to allow exec
<PeterMetz> bekks: Do you know what should I search for to get some insight into how to debug what's wrong? I know it can be a lot of things so if you could just help me out with some keywords to start my thought process (which is stuck at the moment).
<TheBigDeal> TheHackOps: I have no idea, But make sure about your guy of last night :P
<TheHackOps> 0.0
<TheBigDeal> TheHackOps: sorry for that, But i have no idea.
<blackflow> TheHackOps: what's the problem, again?
<genkgo> I have a problem with our Ubuntu 14.04 server. It's kernel 3.16. The IO performance is really bad. When I am transferring files or import data into mysql: kworker and jdb2 are eating all my IO. Googling learns that multiple people have had this problem. Bu the threads I read did not include a solution for me. I installed iotop to monitor IO.
<blackflow> genkgo: reconfigure MySQL not to fsync so often
<genkgo> blackflow: but when I running rsync the same problem occurs
<blackflow> there was a setting, I forgot which one, check the manual
<genkgo> then rsync is not eating the IO: its kworker and jdb2
<blackflow> genkgo: and what do iotop and iostat show? do you max out on iops available for the hdd?
<genkgo> and I mean: the mysql file is between 0 - 10 MB: it takes multiple minutes to import.
<blackflow> could be a faulty drive and the filesystem is retrying a lot
<blackflow> checked smart?
<genkgo> nope, where can I read about that? :)
<bekks> PeterMetz: I'd take a look into the logs in /var/log/ and maybe enable logging for node.js
<Arxanez> EriC' cant pass thrue second command it just blinking and it does nothing.
<jirido> Hi there! now comes one i think you gona find easy.. What is the command for looking at where a package has installed its files and configs?
<blackflow> genkgo: package smartmontools and read up on disk S.M.A.R.T
<bekks> genkgo: Take a look at dmesg - can you pastebin that please?
<genkgo> bekks: I will.
<jirido> I cme a litle unsuitable in the midle between so i ask again
<jirido>  What is the command for looking at where a package has installed its files and configs?
<MonkeyDust> jirido  which and whereis
<blackflow> jirido: check the -L option for dpkg-query
<jirido> OK! thanx guys!
<Ubuntu14dl> What is the point of the dvorak learning tool?
<genkgo> bekks: I will execute the following (create a random 1 GB file)  and then paste dmesg. openssl rand -out sample.txt -base64 $(( 2**30 * 3/4 ))
<TheHackOps> Hmm this is so weird
<Ubuntu14dl> It doesnt do anything but display a picture od the dvorak map.
<TheHackOps> I still cant execute anything i have downloaded except from apt
<TheHackOps> No .run files will execute
<TheHackOps> of scripts
<TheHackOps> on 14.04
<TheHackOps> blackflow,
<blackflow> TheHackOps: and you have the permissions to execute those?
<bekks> genkgo: No. Execute: "dmesg" and pastebin it.
<TheHackOps> blackflow, yes
<TheHackOps> blackflow, I run ls -l
<TheHackOps> and the file im trying to run has +x
<PeterMetz> bekks: Awesome I can get going with that! Thanks a lot and have a nice day (or good night)!
<TheHackOps> I might just nuke this install and go over to Mint if i cant get this to work
<Ubuntu14dl> Sometimes dvorak feels more natural than us.
<blackflow> TheHackOps: well, if you have +x permissions for your user, and no MAC in place (eg. apparmor blocking) for that path, then the files are not executable.
<TheHackOps> blackflow, THis is a fresh install last night'
<blackflow> TheHackOps: the question is also, how are you trying to execute those files
<TheHackOps> blackflow, Both the way i normally do and through the terminal ./app.run
<TheHackOps> When i say normally
<TheHackOps> i mean double click and run
<blackflow> assuming you know what you're doing with running randomly downloaded files (!), what error message you get whern you run ./app.run through the terminal?
<TheHackOps> When i try to run it from terminal i get bash: ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.4.0.run: No such file or directory
<blackflow> TheHackOps: can you pastebin ls -la of the dir where you're running that, and where that file should be?
<dreamon_> where can I find out, which graphic driver is used ? bumblebee, nvidia or nouveau
<blackflow> dreamon_: lsmod I'd guess
<bekks> dreamon_: lspci -k
<TheHackOps> blackflow, sure, I also should note that auto complete in the terminal works
<TheHackOps> dunno why
<donhi> hello
<bekks> and bumblebee isnt a graphics driver, but a facility to choose between graphics drivers.
<blackflow> TheHackOps: wild guess, that run file is a shell script and its shebang points to an unexisting binary
<TheHackOps> blackflow, I thought that as well but i tried installing all my different IDES some are .sh scripts and some are .run files
<TheHackOps> and none of them work
<TheHackOps> http://pastebin.com/9y6zh3mN
<blackflow> TheHackOps: what does head -c 10 for one of those files say? Careful, if it's a binary you might get garbage out. Check with 'file' what is it first.
<Ben64> are you on blackbox?
<genkgo> bekks: http://pastebin.com/qgaw9H8q
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Yes
<Ben64> TheHackOps: blackbox isn't supported in this channel
<TheHackOps> Wait what do you mean
<blackflow> TheHackOps: btw, you don't have full permissions on that file, you need +r too.
<Ben64> it isn't ubuntu
<TheHackOps> This is a Vanilla install of Ubuntu 14.04
<TheHackOps> oh
<TheHackOps> No i thought you meant am i on the pc named blackbox
<TheHackOps> My bad
<MonkeyDust> TheHackOps  it's either blackbox or ubuntu
<Ubuntu14dl> THe dvorak keys are located so that all of the vowels are sequential.
<Ubuntu14dl> vowels are important yano
<TheHackOps> MonkeyDust, This is a clean install of ubuntu from the ubuntu website
<dreamon_> blackflow, bekks so I can see, which hardware is build in(04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev ff))-a hybrid card, but I mean which driver is used. I want to run nvidia cuda.
<Ben64> TheHackOps: so what error do you get when you try to run it
<blackflow> dreamon_: lsmod will show loaded kernel modules
<TheHackOps> Ben64, None when i double click it or right click and run
<TheHackOps> from the terminal
<TheHackOps> blackbox@LittleBlackBox:~/Desktop$ ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.4.0.run
<TheHackOps> bash: ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.4.0.run: No such file or directory
<blackflow> TheHackOps: did you check the shebang line as I told you?
<TheHackOps> I cant
<dreamon_> blackflow, this one? -> video                  19476  1 i915
<TheHackOps> the .run file is compiled
<Ben64> TheHackOps: what is the output of "file ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.4.0.run"
<Ubuntu14dl> aoeui
<blackflow> TheHackOps: head -c 10 qt-open....    will show you the first 10 chars of that file, it'll be binary garbage, or a textual shebang
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Let me check for you
<TheHackOps> ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.4.0.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=48236d4f74765b72dea10bfc36d7970ccf745141, not stripped
<blackflow> dreamon_: no, I mean if you have nvidia running, then it will be listed, if you had nouveau, it'll be listed instead
<TheHackOps> blackflow, It gives me binary garbage not a shebang
<genkgo> blackflow: when checking for smart capabilities I get: >> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page
<blackflow> TheHackOps: yeah, I see you have an elf there
<blackflow> genkgo: I'd say faulty drives then
<TheHackOps> I hope not they are weird
<TheHackOps> blackflow, But its not specific to this file
<dreamon_> nothing at all -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10354943/
<blackflow> dreamon_: you're running in VirtualBox?
<Ubuntu14dl> aoeui are the vowels
<Ubuntu14dl> dreamon_: I like that nick.
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu14dl  state your issue instead of telling us that a is a vowel
<dreamon_> blackflow, No.. :)
<bekks> dreamon_: you are using the i915 driver.
<Ubuntu14dl> "is tthis the man that laid the nations low?"
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu14dl  stop
<Ubuntu14dl> vows are important yano
<blackflow> dreamon_: then that's the vbox host drivers, my mistake... btw, that video, shows i915, do you have Intel graphics there?
<dreamon_> bekks, Thats possible. because of the bios I think. Switched to intel?
<genkgo> blackflow: is it also possible that my hdd is not recognized correctly by the OS? I mean, this machine is completely new: it is a VPS within a hyper v storage platform.
<bekks> dreamon_: I dont know your hist system.
<blackflow> genkgo: VPS? then you can't use smart on the virtual drives
<Ubuntu14dl> My issue.
<Ubuntu14dl> :)
<blackflow> genkgo: and omg that's your problem right there. you're on a congested vps.
<dinosaur> genkgo: what is wrong with it?
<Ubuntu14dl> Let not my flesh see corruption.
<genkgo> blackflow: oh :) I do not know
<bekks> dreamon_: Whats the issue behind all that - are you trying to install graphics drivers in a virtualbox vm?
<genkgo> dinosaur: bad IO performance
<Ubuntu14dl> translate.
<TheHackOps> blackflow, Hmm well thanks for your time I think ill just use mint for now
<dinosaur> genkgo: have you tried iotop?
<genkgo> take multiple minutes to import  6MB of mysql data
<blackflow> TheHackOps: seriously, that's your answer to this problem? :)
<TheHackOps> blackflow, Well I cant install anything that isnt in a repo
<TheHackOps> And i need to be able to
<TheHackOps> so
<Ben64> not true, but ok
<genkgo> dinosaur: yes, kworker and jdb2 are eating everything
<leon_> hallo
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Whats not true?
<Ben64> that you "can't install anything that isn't in a repo"
<TheHackOps> I cant run any executable scripts or binaries
<blackflow> TheHackOps: I wouldn't go that far, I'd just say you can't run those particular exes. I don't know why, I'm willing to bet wrong libc or something like that. Are those android apps you're tring to run on Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu14dl> Speaking of virtual box.
<dreamon_> bekks, no. I never used the nvidia part of the hybrid graphic card. couldnt remember I switched it of in bios. now I will give it a new try after a year.
<Ubuntu14dl> Ubuntu 6 or 7 touches hardware.
<TheHackOps> blackflow, they're Qt binaries
<TheHackOps> and
<TheHackOps> pycharm
<TheHackOps> bins
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I redirect incoming traffic going to port 80, to port 8000 instead? - I've tried: `iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8000`
<TheHackOps> Worked on every other version of ubuntu
<blackflow> TheHackOps: why is there android in the file name?
<dreamon_> Thank you all. Now I know where to go on.
<bekks> !prime | dreamon_
<TheHackOps> blackflow, Qt ANdroid sdk
<blackflow> TheHackOps: oh, okay.
<bekks> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Prime?redirect=no
<TheHackOps> blackflow, I have been using Ubuntu for about 7 years now
<Ben64> TheHackOps: here try running this.... http://ben64.com/hell2
<TheHackOps> Would rly hate to drop it now
<TheHackOps> because of this
<dreamon_> Ubuntu14dl, thanks. your the first one.
<Ben64> if you can't run it, you have a broken install/system
<bekks> TheHackOps: Because of what? A random, broken, .run file? :)
<Ubuntu14dl> The vm is more secure considering the nations are many and any one man can become a victim of the voters.
<TheHackOps> bekks, No not one file
<TheHackOps> I cant run any file
<bekks> TheHackOps: Why not?
<Ben64> TheHackOps: try mine
<TheHackOps> bekks, lol
<dreamon_> reboot.. bye
<bekks> TheHackOps: I dont see any joke in that question - did you make it executable, ensure that it exists in the current directory, and run "./thatfile"?
<dinosaur> genkgo: what do you know about this jdb2 thing? I don't have anything like that in my process list.
<TheHackOps> bekks, Yes
 * Ben64 pokes TheHackOps 
<bekks> TheHackOps: So whats the output of "./thatfile" then?
<TheHackOps> I did it exactly as i have for many years
<blackflow> bekks: he did, the error is file not found, so I thought wrong shell interpreter line, or some binary dep, possibly wrong libc
<genkgo> blackflow: if it is a VPS, could the setup of the hoster cause the problems? It is a new platform and this machine it the first one from the cluster
<dinosaur> genkgo: is the disk size fixed or modifiable?
<blackflow> genkgo: absolutely. Is it Azure?
<genkgo> genkgo: I do not know, that is out my scope.
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Sorry just checking the files contents
<bekks> blackflow: And did he take a look at the first line of that file?
<Ubuntu14dl> The lawyers think its ok for a man to be the victim of mobs voting without surety.
<TheHackOps> Never ever to paranoid
<genkgo> baclflow: Hyper V
<Ben64> TheHackOps: its 52 bytes, would be quite impressive if it was dangerous
<blackflow> bekks: that's what I suggested with head -c 10, but 'file' shows an ELF
<Ubuntu14dl> Nothing has changed in 2000 years.
<bekks> blackflow: "file" is often mislead when having a shell script wrapper which executes a binary file".
<bekks> With the last ".
<bekks> *without
<genkgo> dinosaur: I do not know if the size is modifiable
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Hmm that worked...
<Ben64> TheHackOps: so you can run things :D
<TheHackOps> That was a good test
<TheHackOps> ok
<TheHackOps> Yes
<dinosaur> genkgo: try to create the virtual disk again, this time using fixed size and check if there'll be a difference
<blackflow> no need to nuke this for mint then :)
<TheHackOps> So I wonder whats to weird about all these other files
<Ben64> sounds like a bad file then
<Ubuntu14dl> Dram until my dreams come true.
<TheHackOps> What depends i am misisng
<Ubuntu14dl> Then infinity is eternal.
<Ubuntu14dl> Xman
<blackflow> genkgo: I'd bet it's a problematic VM setup on the host, but as I have zero clue about windows virtualization, I can't help with that.
<dinosaur> genkgo: how do you measure the speed?
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Both pycharm and qt?
<TheHackOps> It sounds more like im missing something
<TheHackOps> or a symlink is broken
<Ben64> TheHackOps: where did you get them
<Delphin> hello, how do I set up POST request on apache2 server?
<TheHackOps> Ben64, From their respective websites
<TheHackOps> Would you like me to link
<Ben64> sure
<TheHackOps> Ben64, http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/#
<TheHackOps> https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/
<genkgo> dinosaur: I do not 'measure'. I reached the conclusions quickly when mysql import 6 MB import takes multiple minutes and rsync causes my complete IO to be captured.
<TheHackOps> Someone in here tried them last night
<TheHackOps> And said they worked
<dinosaur> genkgo: so try dd if=/dev/random of=testfile bs=1024k count=100
<Ubuntu14dl> I thought youns were real people.
<bekks> dinosaur: Thats a neat /dev/random benchmark :) Better use /dev/zero
<blackflow> TheHackOps: I'd look for .deb files for both, rather than trying those .runs. There _should_ be .deb files, even Ubuntu builds, at least for pycharm
<Ben64> TheHackOps: the qt one at least doesn't link me to one that says "android" in it...
<dinosaur> bekks: I am not sure if it will be not optimized in a way
<TheHackOps> I know this is offtopic but I am always amazed how good the support is in the ubuntu community
<bekks> dinosaur: It will not be optimized in any way.
<TheHackOps> So thanks
<genkgo> dinosaur: IO is not captured
<TheHackOps> Ben64, let me get you the link to the exact run file im using
<Ben64> i think you're trying to run something made for android
<dinosaur> genkgo: I can't get it? The data is not saved on the disk or what?
<TheHackOps> Ben64, http://download.qt-project.org/official_releases/qt/5.4/5.4.0/qt-opensource-linux-x64-android-5.4.0.run
<TheHackOps> Im not
<genkgo> dinosaur: dd: warning: partial read (102 bytes); suggest iflag=fullblock
<Ubuntu14dl> Thos assumptions are the product of the age.
<TheHackOps> its Qt Creator + Qt 5.4 + the Android SDK
<Ben64> TheHackOps: yeah thats for android
<genkgo> dinosaur: and it is still running
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Its not for running on android
<Ben64> TheHackOps: it is...
<TheHackOps> Its for a linux host
<TheHackOps> its not
<dinosaur> genkgo: OK. Kill it and try with count=1
<dinosaur> then count=10
<dinosaur> then count=100
<TheHackOps> Ben64, http://i.imgur.com/cFuIlLW.png
<blackflow> genkgo: partial read? what is your if= source?
<dinosaur> I have removed almost everything from my system, leaving only the essential packages. Is it safe reboot or do you suggest I should install something?
<genkgo> dinosaur: Total DISK WRITE: 0 (only when there is a http request on the machine the disk write increases)
<Ben64> TheHackOps: yeah... says "for android"
<genkgo> dinosaur: with count=10, I get: dd: warning: partial read (6 bytes); suggest iflag=fullbloc
<dinosaur> genkgo: what's the exact command do you use? copy and paste it
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Its the NDK
<genkgo> dd if=/dev/random of=testfile bs=1024k count=10
<dinosaur> OK, change /dev/random with /dev/zero
<dinosaur> and try again
<TheHackOps> Ben64, If there is one thing i do know its qt
<TheHackOps> Thats their complete Android dev enviroment
<genkgo> dinosaur: 10485760 bytes (10 MB) copied, 0,0115743 s, 906 MB/s
<Ben64> TheHackOps: then gdb it
<backbox> hi
<backbox> im new here
<backbox> can someone help me with a walk through
<genkgo> dinosaur: I know my host set up replication to another machine, real time. Could this cause the issue?
<TheHackOps> Ben64, I dont think that is going to help, It has something to do with file system permissions i think
<bekks> backbox: With a walkthrough through what?
<blackflow> TheHackOps: Ben64: the ELF is 32-bit, could it be missing a 32-bit lib on a 64-bit Ubuntu? I don't know how multilib works on Ubuntu, but on some distros it'll break like that.
<backbox> how to get started using its features
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Lots of people have had this issue for lots of different run files
<bekks> backbox: Define "its".
<Ben64> blackflow: easy to see with gdb
<blackflow> Ben64: true.
<backbox> i am having issues with nbtscan
<backbox> no results
<backbox> bekks
<oussama> haw can i use gcc
<bekks> backbox: What do you need nbtscan for, actually? Whats the actual issue behind that?
<oussama> good morning
<dinosaur> genkgo: I think so, becuase the data must be read. Can you turn off replication and try again?
<backbox> i want try scanning i.p addresses
<genkgo> dinosaur: I do not think I can do that
<dreamon> Optiums is active in bios. bumblebee is installed on 14.04. think I told him to use i915. I want to run blender with nvidia-cuda support. how can I do it?
<bekks> backbox: Then nbtscan is the totally wrong tool :) This is what nbtscan does: http://www.unixwiz.net/tools/nbtscan.html
<genkgo> I am not the owner of the machine, just the VPS user
<genkgo> or can I turn it off?
<backbox> bekks: so what tool do i need
<Ubuntu14dl> Do youns want a vps?
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Contains no debug symbols
<bekks> backbox: First state the actual issue behind your wish.
<Ben64> thats fine, could still tell you where it crashes
<hyppocrate> hi all , do you know how can i rename lot of files from on directory ? like $ls VideoVacance.net_aventures.avi  VideoVacance.net_trip.avi ===> $grep/$sed?/$rm?/$mv? "VideoVacance.net" ===> $ls _aventure _trip .... Have you got way for  one answer ? :)
<genkgo> dinosaur: how should I turn it of?
<backbox> i am trying my hands out on pen testing
<backbox> @bekks
<Ben64> backbox: are you on... backbox perhaps
<backbox> bekks: now yes
<bekks> backbox: So you arent even using Ubuntu, arent you?
<Ben64> backbox: then head over to irc.autistici.org #backbox
<backbox> bekks: on my vmware, i am
<TheHackOps> Ben64, Cant attach coz it wont start
<TheHackOps> lol
<dinosaur> genkgo: I don't know, but note that it seems that the linear writing to the disk works OK
<bekks> genkgo: Pastebin the output of "free -m" please.
<Ben64> TheHackOps: bad download? running on something mounted noexec?
<genkgo> dinosaur: I noticed that too, 10485760 bytes (10 MB) copied, 0,0115743 s, 906 MB/s, seems pretty good result
<TheHackOps> Ben64, The noexec is the most likely culperate
<TheHackOps> Mind looking at my fstab
<bekks> genkgo: Ten MB IO happens entirely in your RAM, so the result will be fast, always.
<dinosaur> bekks: but it must be copied to the disk?
<Ben64> TheHackOps: it would show up in the "mount" command
<backbox> How to get started with bacbox
<blackflow> TheHackOps: which was the first thing I told you to check :)
<TheHackOps> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/qvSkjh6E
<bekks> dinosaur: It will be. But thats the job of the IO cache :)
<Ben64> backbox: --->head over to irc.autistici.org #backbox <----
<MonkeyDust> backbox  this is for ubuntu, sure you're in the right channel?
<backbox> ben64: sites not opening
<dinosaur> genkgo: so try to increase count and send us the command + the output again
<genkgo> bekks: with how much should I increase the command?
<bekks> genkgo: Again: Pastebin the output of "free -m".
<Ben64> backbox: its an irc server/channel
<MonkeyDust> backbox  you're in the wrong channel, that's why you're not getting answers
<dinosaur> genkgo: also, I noticed that you told us about importing sql / using rsync command. I believe that you are doing it between different hosts. Are you should that it is not a network congestion, not a disk problem?
<dinosaur> Are you sure, I meant
<genkgo> bekks: http://pastebin.com/FnKVQzWS
<genkgo> thats terrible
<genkgo> all memory is eaten while dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=1024k count=1000
<blackflow> genkgo: no, are you reading the buffers/cache line?
<bekks> genkgo: Memory not being used is memory wasted.
<genkgo> bekks: then what is eating my memory? :)
<backbox> ben64: i am there
<bekks> genkgo: you have about 13GB of your RAM being used as IO cache.
<blackflow> genkgo: you've got 13GB free
<bekks> genkgo: Nothing is eating your memory. only 3GB are used.
<blackflow> and lol at 30GB swap :D
<TheHackOps> blackflow, Anyway im off for tonight Ill try again tomorrow or else ill just have to use mint
<TheHackOps> Thanks so much for everyones time
<genkgo> bekks blackflow dinosaur: I am lost, I do not get the picture anymore.
<bekks> genkgo: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ :)
<blackflow> genkgo: at this point I'd talk to your hosting provider.
<bekks> genkgo: PAstebin the output of vmstat 1 20 when running your mysql import in parallel.
<dinosaur> genkgo: some memory may be cached, so if you (let us say) started and closed application, the system wouldn't have to reload it to memory again. But don't worry about it right now.
<genkgo> bekks: thanks for the link, that solves my understanding of free -m
<genkgo> :)
<genkgo> blackflow: what would be my message? IO problems?
<genkgo> bekks: will do.
<blackflow> genkgo: yup.
<bekks> genkgo: In a few moments we will know whats happening ;)
<dinosaur> bekks: honestly, I don't know how you've got to the conclusion that 3 GB of memory is used, but I can't display the result in a nice way right now, so perhaps it's because of that
<bekks> dinosaur: IO cache can be safely considered as unused memory - the the link above :)
<dinosaur> genkgo: Describe everything what you've done, but one thing is still paying my attention
<dinosaur> genkgo: you told us about importing sql database and rsyncing. Once again: it was done from a host to a different host?
<genkgo> bekks: it is running, a 6 MB import
<bekks> dinosaur: That doesnt matter for a 6MB file :)
<genkgo> bekks: and it is still running
<bekks> genkgo: No run that vmstat 1 20 in parallel
<dinosaur> bekks: what does not matter?
<bekks> *Now
<bekks> dinosaur: Network speed :)
<genkgo> dinosaur: it is not network, problems take place after downloading files
<dinosaur> bekks: if the internet connection's bad, then yes, it does matter
<genkgo> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Mv8gBx44
<genkgo> bekks: I also quited the command, it was still running
<blackflow> 50% iowait for 50kb block, yeah, talk to your host
<blackflow> genkgo: ^^^^
<bekks> genkgo: Look at the 2nd last column - your VPS is experiencing heavy IO wait events, so the underlying host is under heavy IO load. Talk to your server provider.
<dinosaur> http://pastebin.com/Mv8gBx44http://pastebin.com/Mv8gBx44http://pastebin.com/Mv8gBx44
<dinosaur> sorry
<dinosaur> terminal working badly
<genkgo> bekks: could that be caused by replication?
<bekks> genkgo: Yeah.
<blackflow> genkgo: MySQL replication?
<genkgo> blackflow: I believe it is complete system replication
<bekks> genkgo: So talk to your server provider.
<dinosaur> bekks, blackflow: how does it happen that the linear writing to the disk is fast, why normal disk operations seems to be congested?
<genkgo> bekks: will do. thank a lot for all your help. it is really wonderful that you took so much time in answering my questions, much appreciated.
<bekks> dinosaur: the 10MB IO operation happened entirely in the IO cache in the RAM, so no disk IO was ever involved.
<dinosaur> bekks: but he also increased the count, AFAIR
<bekks> dinosaur: Thats why dd with smaller total amounts of data than the IO cache size is totally useless.
<bekks> dinosaur: He did not use a total IO size of > 13GB.
<blackflow> dinosaur: was that with or without fsync after each block with dd?
<dinosaur> blackflow: dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=1024k count=[various numbers] - it is what I gave him
<dinosaur> blackflow: so I guest without, am I right?
<blackflow> dinosaur: you need conv=fdatasync to actually write each block to disk
<bekks> dinosaur: with count 1, 10 and 100 - which is far smaller than 13GB.
<dinosaur> blackflow, bekks: thanks, it will be useful for the future
<genkgo> dinosaur: but the second time I did count=1000
<blackflow> otherwise it lingers in memory at the convenience of the kernel to commit it to diwk
<blackflow> *disk
<dinosaur> genkgo: they tell us that it is still too much. Right, bekks, blackflow?
<dinosaur> *too little
<jfb> Hi, I'm trying to set an xtreamer up to run as a server without a monitor. I can't get the machine to boot without a monitor plugged in (Ubuntu 14.04). I've followed this, but no success: http://askubuntu.com/questions/234081/how-to-boot-ubuntu-without-a-monitor-plugged-in
<bekks> vmstat told us that the system is experiencing heavy IO load.
<bekks> genkgo: count=1000 means 1GB with a bs of 1M.
<jfb> any suggestions on booting without a monitor?
<dinosaur> bekks: could you please explain how you figured out that he has 3 MB of memory used?
<dinosaur> *3 GB
<blackflow> dinosaur: the "-/+ buffers/cache" line in 'free -m'
<bekks> dinosaur: BY looking at the cache portion of free -m, which said "about 13GB". With a total RAM of 16GB, that leads to 3GB being used.
<dinosaur> bekks: cache portion of it says that 13746 MB of memory is free. How should it be interpreted? I can't comfortably open your link in browser, because it will most likely use all my free memory
<bekks> dinosaur: Did you read the link I posted?
<bekks> dinosaur: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Delphin> anyone know how to enable http post in apache2 config?
<dinosaur> bekks: I'm not sure if I'll be able to right now, as I said. OK, let's give it a try.
<blackflow> Delphin: unless you're explicitly denying POST, it's already enabled
<blackflow> Delphin: also, -> #apache
<dinosaur> bekks: OK, I already got it.
<dinosaur> bekks: thx
<dinosaur> Now: I have removed almost everything from my system. I've left only packages marked as essential (I hope that I've left all of them, but I'm not even sure). Do you suggest I install something before rebooting?
<blackflow> dinosaur: depends what you want to achieve.
<dinosaur> blackflow: I want the system to boot on its own after reboot.
<dinosaur> grub is not installed, I noticed
<bekks> So you need to install grub.
<blackflow> dinosaur: are you not using a default Ubuntu installation?
<dinosaur> blackflow: default Ubuntu Server 12.04
<blackflow> dinosaur: oh you're stripping off unneded packages from a default installation?
<bekks> The question is: why?
<dinosaur> blackflow: no, I want to build Ubuntu from scratch. I can do it pretty safely, because I do this operations in a VM, but I would rather prefer not to do the job twice, so it's why I'm asking if there's something I should install
<blackflow> dinosaur: you could follow the Linux From Scratch handbook and instead use Ubuntu provided .debs for each required package. Assuming you know what you're doing :)
<bazhang> !mini | dinosaur and build it up
<ubottu> dinosaur and build it up: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bekks> dinosaur: Using a basic server installation would be more targetting :)
<dinosaur> bekks: what do you mean basic server installation?
<bekks> dinosaur: Just use the server iso from Ubuntu, and use it for installing your VM. Thats a reasonable small vm afterwards.
<dinosaur> bekks: right now, it takes 600 MB of disk space
<blackflow> I must've misunderstood the "build from scratch" then :)
<bekks> dinosaur: Which is very small.
<ioria> dinosaur, try the mini - iso
<dinosaur> bekks: it's because I've got rid of all the packages which were possible to remove
<bekks> dinosaur: Why?
<bekks> Whats the actual goal behind that?
<dinosaur> bekks: because I want to build it from scratch to know the system better and also for fun.
<blackflow> dinosaur: The do Linux From Scratch first. Then do a Gentoo install. And then try LFS with Ubuntu debs :D That's a all year round fun right there ;)
<blackflow> *Then
<bekks> dinosaur: You will not "know the system better" when doing that - you will just learn that random removal of packages may harm your system.
<dinosaur> bekks: you are wrong. I'm going to read a bit of source code of chosen packages
<ioria> dinosaur, i got the same idea... then i understood that was beyond my forces and started to study a manual
<bekks> dinosaur: I am right. I've already been there where you want to go to...
<bekks> dinosaur: About two decades ago ;)
<dinosaur> bekks: I'm not going to read through everything. Just pieces that are of my interest.
<simlis19> hallo all - excuse me this is a trial
<ConfusedPerson> hallo
<bekks> dinosaur: No one said you should read "everything".
<dinosaur> dammit. I've rendered the system unusable
<bekks> dinosaur: But your proposed learning path is not targetting your goal.
<blackflow> dinosaur: you're using conflicting words then. Do you want to learn Ubuntu inside out or a linux distro? Because the former does not really need building it "from scratch".
<dinosaur> blackflow: Linux, but Ubuntu is a distribution that I like
<bazhang> is there an actual support question regarding what dinosaur is doing
<simlis19> ok it seems that I'm able using thunderbird to chat
<simlis19> bye
<blackflow> dinosaur: which is pre-built and pre-configured for easier use. IF you want to learn how distros are built, then do LFS or Gentoo.
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<dinosaur> bazhang: OK, so after I choose Ubuntu from boot menu, it tells me that there is no such file. Do you know solution?
<bazhang> multiple distros support can move to ##linux
<dinosaur> bazhang: but I'm using Ubuntu
<bazhang> dinosaur, sounds like you overdid it in the removal department, is this a vm or what
<dinosaur> bazhang: sure, it is a vm
<dinosaur> it tells me "you need to load the kernel first" (something like that)
<bazhang> dinosaur, so grab the mini iso around 60mb, and build up; you could have it running in the next ten minutes or so
<firelegend> Hi all. In tcpdump -vv -i <interface> my output contains some IP addresses that have ".domain" appended to them(without quotes).
<firelegend> what does that mean?
<dinosaur> is there an easy way of going to the console after booting from Ubuntu Live CD? I know that it's possible after entering Live mode, but I  would like to have the possibility to do it immediately after booting from CD
<dinosaur> also, I'm not sure what "Recovery mode" (sth like that) is for
<dinosaur> seems like it's a usual reinstallation
<dinosaur> am  I wrong?
<EriC^^> touchpad is working again, i cracked open the laptop and put some alcohol and a hair dryer for a couple hours, today touchpad was working but ironically the keyboard stopped working correctly, i put some alcohol and let it dry, i was able to get past the bios into ubuntu but most buttons didnt work, anyways it seems heat is helping it so i ran for i in `seq 1 10`; do gnome-terminal -e `seq 1 10000000`; done and got the temps way up and now it seems to be workin
<EriC^^> g correctly again, in case somebody spills soda, pour alcohol, let it dry, and run something to warm up
<charlesj> is there an appropriate chatroom for caeer/job opportunities?
<bazhang> !alis | charlesj
<ubottu> charlesj: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | charlesj
<charlesj> thanks guys
<charlesj> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> please join #freenode <---- charlesj
<charlesj> ok
<cyberfab007> can someone provide me online insturstion to set up apache for a single website ? There are so many to choose from
<cyberfab007> I am using ubuntu 14.10
<avatar_> test
<cyberfab007> I don't want to just randomly 777 on the webroot
<cyberfab007> I want to do it poperly
<avatar_> can anyone tell me how to return the scrollbar behavior to the original one? I upgraded to ubuntu 14,, and this is bad
<dinosaur> first try with mini ubuntu - a purple screen of death
<dinosaur> when installing
<avatar_> when I click over or under the scrollbar in browser now, it JUMPS to that opsition instead of just scrolling one page up or down. How do I change it back, please?
<avatar_> And another thing: menu fonts and toolbar fonts are screwed now, the selected windown for example has several overwrites and the menu looks like the text is written twice over itself
<SchrodingersScat> cyberfab007: afaik, 755 for directories, 644 for files. may change depending on what you're doing.
<xor_x> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how can I improve my visual design on unity desktop, I'm really feeling boring with orange colored theme
<avatar_> Or has ubuntu become the new Windows Vista?
<ConfusedPerson> oh damn
<rateder> avatar_: Windows ME
<avatar_> rateder: no, in Windows ME, you could actually change the GUI to a nice setting, you could change window colors, sizes and everything, I did not find any way to change it in Ubuntu
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: unity is not customisable
<avatar_> rateder: I would much more prefer Windows ME to Ubuntu 14, Windows ME had so much more friendlier UI and you cuold actually do something in it.
<ConfusedPerson> You could replace the desktop environment to something customisable, like KDE, but eww
<dinosaur> that miniUbuntu is really bad, it is not even possible to install it
<ConfusedPerson> also, then go use windows ME
<ioria> dinosaur, the mini iso is a net installation... it's possible that the system doesn't know your router  so set a static ip and gateway
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: I do not use unity, but gnome+metacity, but my attempts to find the settings were all in vain
<dinosaur> ioria: is there a non-network equivalent?
<ConfusedPerson> GNOME isn't customisable either
<ConfusedPerson> well it kind of is
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: ubuntu even switched on the dreaded animations after the upgrade to 14, and I can't find a way to turn it off, why? It is making me dizzy anytime I minimize a window.
<ConfusedPerson> That's metacity though, isn't it?
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: is Ubuntu secretly trying to kill me by making me trip on a ladder?
<xor_x> I actually like unity because it have a little bit flavor of mac, I like the look of mac, not the OS.
<dinosaur> I would not use Unity at all. Never seen it, but from I've read I think that any choice will be better.
<ioria> dinosaur, no clue. but you can run the text mode installation and configure the network
<ConfusedPerson> elementary looks like OSX
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: maybe gconf-editor?
<ConfusedPerson> I remember messing around with window manager settings
<xor_x> but it does not have the Global Menu! I like that though its not supported by linux community as I know.
<dinosaur> ioria: tried that, but I can't see any difference between text and normal mode installation
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: I tried,  tried... there is close to NOTHING there ;-(
<ConfusedPerson> I'd change window managers then
<ConfusedPerson> I think i used compiz but that thing's probably old now
<xor_x> any theme suggestion for unity? or icon? I searched through Google, but can't find one I like.
<ioria> dinosaur, i mean the command-line installation. it could say that the network is been found ... but, trust me, sometimes is not true :-P
<avatar_> and additionally it says: "Currently pairs and schemas can't be edited, blahblah" ...so, Windows 95 is 100x better than ubuntu in 2014?
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: http://pclinuxos2007.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-disable-ugly-gnome-metacity.html
<dinosaur> ioria: yes, I know what you meant, but the problem's that command-line installation leads me to exactly the same place what standard installation. A kind of nice console GUI and so on.
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: have you actually used windows ME?
<rateder> avatar_: use xubuntu
<ConfusedPerson> it's awful
<ConfusedPerson> xfce feels old
<dinosaur> rateder, avatar_: I would rather recommend Kubuntu
<rateder> Xfce is nice now
<dinosaur> rateder, avatar_: I a kind of tried XUbuntu. It was not stable
<ConfusedPerson> Just the design of kubuntu's website is enough to throw me off
<dinosaur> rateder: it was crashing all the time
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: so, there is NO SUCH KEY in the gconf-editor... can I use Xubuntu and keep all the software and settings?
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: no, probably not. But you could just install xfce
<ConfusedPerson> instead of switching distros
<k1l_> avatar_: you can install xubuntu-desktop and keeping the installed programs
<ConfusedPerson> ^
<cfhowlett> xfce4 is the DE ... xubuntu-desktop includes apps
<dinosaur> k11, avatar_: I strongly advice you against doing it. I once installed it and it was completely unstable.
<ConfusedPerson> dinosaur: I had similar experiences with Xubuntu but i'm pretty sure it's the distro that's unstable
<k1l_> avatar_: yes, xfce package will only install the desktop.
<ConfusedPerson> not XFCE
<dinosaur> ConfusedPerson: no, I installed xubuntu(-something?) package on my Kubuntu system and it behaved unstable
<rateder> dinosaur: ran great for me. Used very little resources. Was fast.
<k1l_> dinosaur: depends on your actual setup and the errors that happen
<ConfusedPerson> dinosaur: We're not telling him to install anything xubuntu-related though
<rateder> I did a strictly Xfce install.
<ConfusedPerson> XFCE != xubuntu
<dinosaur> ConfusedPerson: kl1 told him to install xubuntu-desktop
<ConfusedPerson> Oh
<ConfusedPerson> .
<ConfusedPerson> Awkward
<rateder> ConfusedPerson: Hess
<k1l_> dinosaur: that works. if you have issue come back with exact errors
<rateder> ConfusedPerson: yes
<dinosaur> ConfusedPerson: if XFCE behaves stable when there is not xubuntu, then it is perhaps the case
<k1l_> dinosaur: FUD
<dinosaur> k1l_: there are other graphical environments that works, so I don't see much point in doing it
<dinosaur> what is FUD?
<ConfusedPerson> dinosaur: like what?
<dinosaur> ConfusedPerson: fluxbox
<dinosaur> ConfusedPerson: KDE
<SchrodingersScat> !fud | dinosaur
<ConfusedPerson> dinosaur: I've never found a good linux DE
<ubottu> dinosaur: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ConfusedPerson> I'm literally using OSX right now
<k1l_> dinosaur: we dont know what you changed on your system before you installed xubuntu-"anything" that made it break your system.
<k1l_> dinosaur: so stop making panic on installing xubuntu as a desktop
<dinosaur> k1l_: it was practically fresh installation. Then somebody here told me to install xubuntu-desktop, I did it, and there was a plethore of things that did not work. Windows did not react to click, applications were impossible to close... I don't remember if that was exactly the case, but it was like that. People here told me to contact xfce support (AFAIR)
<hillary> Hi all, I need to make my ubuntu  14.04 LTSlaptop an hotspot where other devices can cannect to internet via. How do i go about?
<ConfusedPerson> dinosaur: I mean things might've changed since then
<k1l_> and wihtout exact errors that is a nice story, but nothing more
<avatar_> k1|_ - my experience in fresh xubuntu install is that a lot of things did not work on some computers.
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: I would suggest just installing xfce4
<ConfusedPerson> If you need apps that integrate with XFCE you can install them individually
<ConfusedPerson> Your login screen prolly lets you switch between DEs (and you prolly know that)
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: yea, but... is there any no-animation desktop available? I just want plain 2D windows and borders around them. Something that looks like Kickstart 3.0
<k1l_> avatar_: there is a huge amount of desktops in the ubuntu repos
<k1l_> avatar_: just think about all the tiling stuff etc. but if you want an easy one look after Lubuntu
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: There are no animations in XFCE as far as I know
<cyberfab007> SchrodingersScat,  thank you
<ConfusedPerson> if there are, you can certainly turn them off
<avatar_> k1|_ but are there any that work as intended? there is a lot of useless stuff... and no desktop I have tried in the last 15 years has put the installed software in the GUI menu... maybe except of Mandrake7 or what it was. That was brilliant, but ever since then the GUI is worse and worse.
<hillary> hope my question is  understood
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: where is the point in running a linux if you have to constantly repair it as much as you had a virus-loaded windows?
<ConfusedPerson> lol
<ConfusedPerson> point
<k1l_> if you dont want a linux desktop at all, where is the point in asking?
<avatar_> ConfusedPerson: or the whole system settings menu in ubuntu: there are like 3 settings in total, and none of those you want or need...
<rateder> ConfusedPerson: mint version has animation
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: yeah they're becoming like Apple
<ConfusedPerson> they make decisions for you
<avatar_> k1|_ I want a unix desktop, such as was in Kicstart 3
<ConfusedPerson> I don't mind it when apple does it though
<ConfusedPerson> maybe cinnamon?
<ConfusedPerson> KDE? KDE has lots of settings
<k1l_> ConfusedPerson: that is plain wrong. du you even know about gnome 3 basis?
<rateder> ConfusedPerson: mint Xfce
<k1l_> sorry, but this is too much myths in here. please stay at facts
<rateder> ConfusedPerson: has animation
<ConfusedPerson> k1l_: i was talking about Unity
<k1l_> ConfusedPerson: yes. and that is build on the gnome3 basis. unity is a shell on gnome3
<cfhowlett> great conversation for
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the support channel, so please ...
<k1l_> yes. so if there is no real support issue please put the "my best desktop is" discussion into the offtopic channel. thanks
<k1l_> hillary: that laptop got a wired connection? and you want to make it a wifi router?
<avatar_> k1|_ -- or the whole install process, you run synaptic, find something that might help you and install it: but how do I run it after installing? I know I had installed it, but with no launcher or any item in the menu, I have to write it down how was it called and probably find a man on what the commands were... what the hell?!?!?!
<k1l_> avatar_: nope. plain wrong. unity dash works with program names or tags.
<hillary>  kil_ It has a modem and i want to make it a wifi hotspot yes
<hillary> sorry k1l
<k1l_> avatar_: and synaptic is not used since ages on ubuntu. so better try an actual ubuntu instead of staying on the old experiences
<hillary> k1l_: It has modem
<k1l_> hillary: did you try the network-manager? it can offer to make a own wifi where others can connect
<avatar_> cfhowlett - so help me, because I have real problems, I upgraded to 14.04 and it is horrible: the metacity window minimize animation is back with no way to turn it off, scrollbars in browsers now jump to position when you click on an empty space and that makes them really useless, I can't find any settings on the metacity or any window management, all I can do is to pick up some preselected settings from distribution and that is it, I can;
<avatar_> t even find where the files are stored to view them.
<hillary> k1l_:Kindly guide me how to go about
<avatar_> k1|_ what is unity dash?!
<k1l_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<k1l_> avatar_: really?
<avatar_> k1|_ really, no unity.
<k1l_> so what actual desktop are you running there?
<k1l_> !details | avatar_
<ubottu> avatar_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l_> avatar_: and keep in mind: this is a volunteers help channel. beeing such aggressiv  and demanding and badmouthing will not motivate people to help you more.
<ConfusedPerson> avatar_: http://pclinuxos2007.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-disable-ugly-gnome-metacity.html
<ConfusedPerson> You mentioned you had some error when trying to change the values?
<k1l_> !ics | hillary there is the way explained for the gui method with network manager
<ubottu> hillary there is the way explained for the gui method with network manager: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<avatar_> ubottu: elaborate? after the upgrade to 14.04 suddenly things look different and work differently, how do I put it back? as simple as that. The font in the menus is screwed and the selected window text in teh programs toolbar is screwed. As if it was overwritten several times over.
<ubottu> avatar_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hillary> ok let me try thanks
<avatar_> ubottu: Windows XP internet sharing: Start -> network and priinters -> right click on the connection your want to share and select "share internet", and you are done. What was wrong with that?
<ubottu> avatar_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ConfusedPerson> lol
<blackflow> avatar_: you're talking to a machine
<k1l_> avatar_: so since you make a secret on what desktop you run i can only guess: gnome2 aka gnome3-fallback. so congratulations: gnome removed all chances to customize that fallback like you could on gnome2.
<avatar_> ubottu: talking to bots has its magic
<ubottu> avatar_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> avatar_: if you mean "overlay-scrollbars" then install dconf-tools, launch dconf-editor and then remove the check on org -> gnome -> desktop -> interface -> overlay scrollbars
<k1l_> and make sure your theme you use is actually supported on gnome3 base
<avatar_> k1|_, so let me write this down... why does it have to be this complicated?!
<k1l_> avatar_: stop making drama!
<k1l_> avatar_: either you want your issue to be solved or you leave. this channel is not going to be wasted any more with your rantings
<k1l_> get a blog and do your ranting there, stick to actual support in here.
<avatar_> k1|_ hah, good point, but still, I did not create this problem, and I spend hours already on the upgrade
<avatar_> somebody made my life a pain and it hurts, is that hard to understand that people will rand when you hurt them?
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone here know how I can have the keyring automatically unlock when I have auto login enabled with Ubuntu 14.10?
<ConfusedPerson> login is as root
<Paddy_NI> Setting the same password has not worked now for several releases. I wish people would stop parroting the results of a google search
<k1l_> dont login as root! that is a real bad advice
<Paddy_NI> I know
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<k1l_> make sure your wifi is set to be used by all users in the settings in the network manager.
<k1l_> so that doesnt require a password to be available
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, Not applicable
<Paddy_NI> ethernet
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, Also my main goal is to have the ability to connect to a vpn on the remote computer, I cannot do this when the remote computer has not been physically logged in
<Paddy_NI> I don't have access to those credentials as the keyring has not yet been unlocked
<Paddy_NI> setting auto login also fails
<k1l_> uh, ypns dont work without keyring, yes
<Paddy_NI> As then I am presented with a further request to unlock the keyring thus I still do not have access to those credentials unless I physically go to the computer and unlock the keyring
<Paddy_NI> What I would like to happen is for the auto login to also auto unlock the keyring
<Paddy_NI> Meaning I do not have to make a trip upstairs and I can work on acquiring a mobility scooter
<Paddy_NI> kidding
<Paddy_NI> It's odd that no solution seems to exist for this
<Paddy_NI> This for example is a total lie http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-unlock-login-keyring-ubuntu-13-04/
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  it's possible that what you want, cannot be done
<Paddy_NI> So I cannot connect my remote computer to a vpn over ssh until someone logs it in?
<Paddy_NI> That pretty lame
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  that's why you find no answers or solutions
<Paddy_NI> *that;s
<Paddy_NI> err
<Paddy_NI> It seems to me to be a perfectly valid use case scenario
<Paddy_NI> I used to be able to connect via VNC and then login the remote computer but I can not do this since VNC got B0rked on 14.04
<Paddy_NI> It still does not seem to be fixed on 14.10
<ioria> Paddy_NI, have you tried  "available to all users" in NM ?
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I have not noticed that option
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I am going to run upstairs and have a look
<Paddy_NI> brb
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  while you're upstairs, unlock the keyring...
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, If I intend on using the computer then I have to....
<Paddy_NI> smart ass
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Error: Connection activation failed: no valid VPN secrets.
<busch_> How can i check if a nslookup returns/not returns an IP in bash?
<Paddy_NI> ioria, that is with the "allow all users" set from the vpn
<Paddy_NI> I am genuinely dumbfounded. So there is no way of unlocking the keyring over ssh?
<Easter> hi
<Paddy_NI> I have also tried this to no success https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Keyring#PAM_method
<drager> I installed Ubuntu 14.10 a few weeks ago with encryption active on the whole disk and my home folder. It worked fine during the installation but when I turn on my computer and tries to enter the passphrase in the input nothing inserts into the box so I reboot my computer and the UI changes (unstyled) and then I can type in my passpharse and that works. So every time I do need to reboot my computer for it to work… When I boot it says GNU GRUB version 2
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: i think the issue on that is that you are backdooring security enhancements.
<drager> I get a question about report every time I login as well
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I don't see it as backdooring
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: so you want to use vpn and such but on the other hand make that available to whatever runs or can login on that device
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, It's simply allowing a user who is using ssh to access the keyring and unlock it
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, If the computer is logged in then I can just "sudo nmcli con up id "VPN_NAME""
<Paddy_NI> If not then I cannot connect the vpn
<Paddy_NI> The inner working are of no interest to me
<Paddy_NI> Unless they result in a solution to my problem
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: i dont say you are hacking that computer. but it is the same as if a malicious user would do. so there is no easy "press here" button for that setup.
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, Not really
<ioria> Paddy_NI, try : password-flags=0 and  add :  [vpn-secrets]   password=yourpassword
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: if the computer is logged in, its not available to everything on that machine or standing before that machine.
<Paddy_NI> ioria, That seems plausible
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, SSH
<k1l_> that is a total different thing you demanding autologin on here.
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: or ssh.
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, If the hacker already has ssh then I could care less whether they can turn my vpn on or off
<Paddy_NI> seriously mate
<Paddy_NI> get with the program
<Paddy_NI> :-P
<Paddy_NI> They can see all of my files and pretty much erase my computer already with ssh access
<Paddy_NI> I dont see why the keyring is sandboxed from the ssh session
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: i am just answering you why that setup is not thought of as a general usecase
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I really seriously doubt I am the only one trying to do this
<Paddy_NI> It was the first thing I wanted to do once I purchased my vpn
<k1l_> you could set the kering manager to empty password if you wanted to.
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, scroll back
<Paddy_NI> lol
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: "i demand that" is not the same with "everybody wants that"
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I have demanded nothing
<Paddy_NI> please stop misrepresenting this
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: then you could set the vpn program to be in sudoers to grant access
<Paddy_NI> hmm...
<Paddy_NI> I will try as ioria suggested first, however that means I have to remember each password for the VPN connections every time I want to use them
<Paddy_NI> if it works that is
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Do I enter "password-flags=0 and  add :  [vpn-secrets]   password=yourpassword" as is with my details or is that meant to be appended to the nmcli connection command?
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I find the use of spacing to be a little confusing too
<Paddy_NI> double-spaced after the colon
<ioria> Paddy_NI, edit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ConnectionName and under [vpn]
<Paddy_NI> and after the closing square bracker
<Paddy_NI> *bracket
<ioria> Paddy_NI, restart with sudo nmcli con up id connection_name
<Paddy_NI> brb
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Do I add the colon?
<Paddy_NI> should it all be on one line
<Paddy_NI> password-flags=0 : [vpn-secrets] password=yourpassword
<Paddy_NI> like above?
<Paddy_NI> I guess making this machine headless will not be an option
<Paddy_NI> If I use Ubuntu server then is the keyring done away with?
<Paddy_NI> And if so what stores credentials?
<k1l_> well, that is a totally other setup
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, not so much
<ioria> Paddy_NI, sorry, no no colon
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Does [vpn-secrets] need to be left as is or do I put something in there?
<ioria> Paddy_NI, under  [vpn-secrets] password=yapassword
<Paddy_NI> ioria, So it is not all on one line?
<ioria> Paddy_NI, no
<Paddy_NI> [vpn-secrets] is on a new line?
<Paddy_NI> oh
<ioria> Paddy_NI, yes
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> maybe I should leave this and accept defeat
<ioria> Paddy_NI, lol
<Paddy_NI> I wonder what other Ubuntu users do, especially those that have their computer is drastically different locations
<Paddy_NI> I guess they have to hop on a bus to login the keyring...
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  they go upstairs and unlock the keyring
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, You should really learn to read
<Paddy_NI> derp
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  i was being sarcastic
<Paddy_NI> :-P
<k1l> Paddy_NI: so what do you want to do after the vpn is activated?
<dinosaur> rsyncing everything and then starting removing packages again - I will be able to recover if something breaks from backup. Am I right?
<Paddy_NI> k1l, That is irrelevant
<k1l> Paddy_NI: no.
<Paddy_NI> yes
<Paddy_NI> nosey people...
<k1l> Paddy_NI: because if it doesnt need a desktop then there is no need for desktop and no need for that whole keyring setup
<Paddy_NI> k1l, Ah yes
<Paddy_NI> I require the desktop for somethings and not for others
<blackflow> dinosaur: in theory, yes. but since that's a VM, better make a copy of the disk image file on the host, before you proceed.
<k1l> Paddy_NI: ok, i am done with you. good luck with your "i know all better than you" attitude and good luck in solving that issue
<Paddy_NI> So it is required as an option
<dinosaur> blackflow: once I tried it. I broke it on purpose. And it was impossible to recover...
<blackflow> dinosaur: with rsync or a copy of the disk image file?
<dinosaur> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> dinosaur: lol
<dinosaur> blackflow: with rsync
<Paddy_NI> k1l, I am sorry I'm just sick of fatuous quibbling with people who can either A) answer the question or B) Not answer the question
<dinosaur> blackflow: with rsync made to another disk
<Paddy_NI> Those that cannot but insist on pulling threads just serve to annoy
<blackflow> dinosaur: you should do that from the single user mode
<Paddy_NI> I do and have appreciated your help k1l
<blackflow> dinosaur: if you're using rsync, that is, and don't sync /dev, /proc or /sys
<blackflow> dinosaur: but really, the best course of action is to back up the VM disk image file (while it's off)
<LiceoProva> ciao
<LiceoProva> !list
<ubottu> LiceoProva: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dinosaur> blackflow: I tried it in a lot of ways. It complained something about not being able to load the kernel or being unable to load GRUB. As far as I know, it is not even possible to sync with /dev/, /proc/ or /sync because you will run out of space. But if you're interested I can replay this scenario, just not right now.
<lyze> Hello :) Could it be that some austrian ubuntu ppa's are down?
<LiceoProva> ciao
<dinosaur> blackflow: I tried to recover GRUB using Ubuntu Server Installation CD. It failed.
<dinosaur> blackflow: aha, then tried something else, and it allowed me to do something more, but the system was still not fully recovered.
<blackflow> dinosaur: I'm sure it can be done, you don't have to repeat it :) you probably done something worng
<blackflow> dinosaur: but really, just copy the VM disk image
<dinosaur> do you have a good rsync command for backing the system up? It's hard to google for me, because my hardware resources are limited
<blackflow> dinosaur: not really, just rsyncing root and excluding the dev, sys and proc, but keep in mind that only does the files, it won't sync the bootloader
<lyze> dinosaur, arch wiki: rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} /* /path/to/backup/folder
<blackflow> dinosaur: and of course, exclude the /path/to/backup/folder too :)
<dinosaur> blackflow: it is still going through /proc filesystem
<lyze> can sb confirm my question? :)
<dinosaur> lyze: confirm a question?
<lyze> "Could it be that some austrian ubuntu ppa's are down"
<qwerty1> Can anyone help on creating a launcher icon; when the file has to be run by "./mendel.sh" command? -> What should I write to .desktop file
<blackflow> dinosaur: pastebin your rsync command
<lyze> qwerty1, http://pastebin.com/tuyABVG1
<bullium> I need to create a USB boot disk from a Mac. I will not be installing Ubuntu on my Mac, but on a PC. What would the easiest way to get that done?
<lyze> bullium, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<bullium> lyze, I've found that link, but the USB drive would be meant to be used to install on a mac
<fuzzybear3965> clear
<fuzzybear3965> ^ignore
<fuzzybear3965> I am having some wake-from-suspend issues.
<fuzzybear3965> Can anyone give me a hand?
<blackflow> fuzzybear3965: someone could, if you specified your problem
<phre4k> fuzzybear3965: describe your issues and wait for someone to reply, 1700 users are certainly not responding with "I do!"
<fuzzybear3965> I currently have my system set to suspend after 20 minutes of inactivity.
<phre4k> fuzzybear3965: which desktop environment?
<fuzzybear3965> When I used WOL to wake my PC up, this, morning it seemed my network module did not get loaded.
<fuzzybear3965> I am using the GNOME desktop environment.
<fuzzybear3965> Ubuntu 14.04.
<fuzzybear3965> Kernel version: 3.13.0-45-generic .
<fuzzybear3965> I want to know which log files to check and possibly change my suspend mode.
<qwerty1> lyze: thanks, but... it does not launch the program. If in the directory I write "mendel.sh" then it does not work , but "./mendel.sh" work. Ideas?
<fuzzybear3965> I am, right now, changing these settings through the "power" application installed by default in Ubuntu.
<dinosaur> qwerty1: because your current directory is not in your PATH environmental variable
<lyze> sh mendel.sh
<dinosaur> qwerty1: echo $PATH
<fuzzybear3965> I would like to change these settings in terminal.
<dinosaur> I've solved this problem with rsync. Exclude must be used three times.
<fuzzybear3965> Rather, I would like to see the settings in a file on my computer somewhere.
<remline> Could someone clarify "task" installation via apt-get? Per help.ubuntu.com, "Tasks can also be installed with apt-get using the syntax: ...^". It seems this has something to do with installing a collection of packages, but I thought APT already manage dependencies for packages?
<qwerty1> lyze: "Exec=sh /home/....../RepRap/Software-master/mendel.sh" opens a terminal for 0.2s, and quits. It is not on the $PATH
<ryan__> hi
<dinosaur> remline: AFAIR using task you can automatically set up, let us say, a LAMP server
<blackflow> remline: it's not for dependencies, but for groups of "top level" packages, like a metapackage in other distros
<blackflow> remline: think of it as logical grouping of not strictly related packages, for the purpose of performing a function, like a LAMP stack, as dinosaur mentioned.
<dinosaur> qwerty1: we don't know what is in mendel.sh script
<dinosaur> qwerty1: but honestly, I don't know what you're doing right now. This Exec=... command - do you type it in a terminal?
<dinosaur> qwerty1: and what is not in PATH?
<lyze>   dinosaur thats a desktop file
<dinosaur> qwerty1: what does it mean?
<remline> Thanks, so for example, is ubuntu-desktop a package, a task, or both? If I do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, is that somehow different than installing the ubuntu-desktop 'task'?
<dinosaur> lyze: sorry, it was for you?
<m1xm4ster> Hello, does anyone know a windows software that is able to function as a file manager for ubuntu? Right now I ssh with putty and use ranger as a file manager. But is there an alternative, something with a UI?
<lyze> dinosaur, what was for me?
<dinosaur> m1xm4ster: mc
<dinosaur> lyze: "that's a desktop file" - I am asking you what it means.
<lyze> dinosaur, oh. mr. qwety1 asked how he could create a .desktop file so that it runs the sh file
<_zoom_> Hi,,,,Looking for generic driver for usb scanner?any help?
<m1xm4ster> dinosaur, what do you mean by mc?
<dinosaur> lyze: no idea what is being done :). Can't he create a sh script with full path to the command he wants to run, then place it on the desktop
<qwerty1> dinosaur: The directory, where the mendel.sh is located, in not on the $PATH list. The mehdel.sh is 2 lines, starting the pronterface for RepRapPro printes: "#! /bin/bash  python ./pronterface/pronterface.py -c ./pronterface/.pronsolerc-mendel". With line "Exec=sh /home/m/Documents/3d/RepRap/Software-master/mendel.sh" the terminal opens and closes. Without "sh" at start, nothing. As mentioned, I need to start in normally in the direc
<fuzzybear3965> clear
<fuzzybear3965> ^ignore
<megaloden> I feel so bad
<megaloden> I think I"m too late for android development bandwagon.
<dinosaur> m1xm4ster: I'm not exactly sure what you want, but mc is a linux file manager working in a gui console mode. Perhaps it is what you want.
<fuzzybear3965> Can anyone out there help me with my suspend issue?
<megaloden> People earning 220,000 dollar from android development projects which doesn't make sense to me.
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | megaloden
<ubottu> megaloden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<megaloden> People complain Android isn't a profitable platform etc
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: it's probably a graphics driver problem
<dinosaur> qwerty1: I don't exactly understand the problem, but try to use full paths everywhere
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: is it not coming out of suspend?
<lyze> dinosaur, i also can't get it to work via a .desktop file
<twiler> Hey guys, without lecuturing me on what this room is "for" and "not for", let me ask you guys how everyone is dohg?
<dinosaur> lyze: is it possible to run this script at all?
<lyze> idk i dont have the script
<qwerty1> dinosaur: I'd like to start the program on Launcher icon. Where the full path should be used?
<twiler> OOPs, I mean, "instaed of,,"
<lyze> i'v wrote a simple #!/bin/sh touch test.txt script
<dinosaur> ./pronterface/pronterface.py - I would replace it with the full path
<dinosaur> and all the similar occurences
<DJones> twiler: Best asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic which is a general chat channel, rather than here
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: talk in the main channel
<IdleOne> twiler: if you already know what this channel is for and not for, why would you ask a question you know this channel is not meant for?
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^^: So that everyone can see what's going on?
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: yeah
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^^: Okay.
<EriC^^> let me try suspending here and see if my internet goes
<fuzzybear3965> Haha, it shouldn't.
<fuzzybear3965> What system log should I check for what modules are being loaded on wake from suspend?
<IdleOne> twiler: by specifically stating that you don't want to be "lectured" you forced us to tell you not to use this channel for non-support related chat.
<lyze> also btw. does somebody know why when i press ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 my computer restarts?
<lyze> ubuntu 14.10 with xfce4
<twiler> I dont, know, IdleOne, maybe I just thought I'd be polite and ask how you are all doing before I just randomly blurt out what I needed.. sheesh, forgive me.
<EriC^> fuzzybear3965: lost the internet
<IdleOne> you could have saved us all time by just getting to the point
<DJones> twiler: As the topic says, this is a support channel, just ask your support question and see if anybody can help
<EriC^> it connected right back, after suspending, irc didn't continue though
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^: You're kidding me.
<twiler> Don't worry, it's a mistake I won't give you the chance to correct again.
<morpheus_> !ask | twiler
<ubottu> twiler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fuzzybear3965> Oh, that's not what I'm talking about.
<EriC^^> actually it just continued
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^: I mean that I lose my "networking module". I hope I'm saying that right.
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^^: I have no networks active.
<qwerty1> dinosaur: THANKS! it works!
<fuzzybear3965> When I run "ifconfig" I only see lo (my loopback connection).
<jam3smpink> howdy just curious with the live usb , is it still using the casper-rw for persistant overlay thing??
<dinosaur> qwerty1: have fun :)
<twiler> Thanks, morpheus, and Djones, I didn't know that it was wrong of me to make a little small talk bevofre I asked help of everyone/anhyone. I won't screw up again, and I apologize.
<fuzzybear3965> I don't see "eth0" or "eth1" (my mobo has 2 ethernet ports). Usually, I have all 3.
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: ok, you could add something to /etc/pm/sleep.d i think that runs when you suspend or come back from suspending
<EriC^^> add service networking restart or something
<DJones> twiler: Its just because this can be quite a busy channel, so we just ask people to use it for support questions, but will point them to#ubuntu-offtopic for anything thats general chat or social questions
<neupuceni1> hi
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^^: Nothing?
<neupuceni1> i have BIG problems with asus-nb-wmi kernel module
<EriC^^> it didn't run after suspending?
<EriC^^> try logger blabla
<jam3smpink> will any of the iso images be ok to run ubuntu as a live usb distro?
<EriC^^> and see if it shows in /var/log/syslog
<neupuceni1> i got no wifi or bt what its load, and that that is big problem what trying live cd ubuntu
<neupuceni1> can someone fix that for god sake
<twiler> I knew that some people got bent out of shape; I really just thought I was being polite.   You know what I mean? Like I imagine chat rooms just like a regular room: people break off into smaller groups of conversation, inside the main room, just liek a real room full of people would be, ya know? And, just like a eal room full of people, I wouldn't just walk up and blurt out muy question, I'd say, "Hey, there, how are you? Really, that's
<twiler> cool, I am also well, but, I'll be dojng a lot better if you could help me out with 'x', and get it solved for me." Ya know what I mean? I guess it's my fault for taking the metaphor of a "chat room" too literally :D
<twiler> I apologize again, guys, and it won' t happen again.
<neupuceni1> ?
<blackflow> twiler: you're still at it with walls of unrelated text
<fuzzybear3965> I think I acidentally configure irssi to ignore all messages (even relevant ones).
<fuzzybear3965> Because, I'm not seeing anything.
<fuzzybear3965> There is no activity on the wire.
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: type /ignore ( if you can see this )
<twiler> blackflow, it's cool, don't worry about it, I said I was sorry, and it wouldn't happen again, so, it won'tk.
<twiler> ANyway, here's what I need help with, guys, :
<blackflow> twiler: great, then stop apologizing and if you have a question, fire away :)
<Exogar> hey guys, anyone knows how to turn off this annoying sound on ubuntu, whenever i try to complete something via "TAB" ?
<lyze> disable system sounds Exogar
<Exogar> this sound also occurs when i use emacs and its really disturbing.
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^^: Did you add anything while I was gone?
<fuzzybear3965> I had some technical difficulties.
<Exogar> lyze, thanks mate, but is there a way to disable only this sound specificly=
<Exogar> lyze, thanks mate, but is there a way to disable only this sound specificly?
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: no, just try to put a script in sleep.d and see if it runs
<ryan_332> is there someone i can ask a question quickly? im getting lost in the FAQ
<EriC^^> touch /blabla or logger blabla
<fuzzybear3965> EriC^^: What is the purpose of that directory?
<fuzzybear3965> Do the scripts inside that directory  get called when I try to suspend?
<ryan_332> EriC^^: can you help me with the use of smuxi?
<fuzzybear3965> *directory get
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: i think so, and when you come back from suspending
<fuzzybear3965> Okay.
<DJones> ryan_332: Just ask your question, if anybody can help they probably will
<ryan_332> right. i just wanted to ask if its possible with this client to connect to quakenet\cod2.wars
<EriC^^> fuzzybear3965: use logger blabla, so you see if it's being run twice
<fuzzybear3965> Okay, I've never used logger before but I see how it works.
<fuzzybear3965> I will try this now.
<fuzzybear3965> Goodbye, EriC^^.
<fuzzybear3965> :(
<lyze> Exogar, idk sorry :(
<dinosaur> Or perhaps do you know the list of packages included in MiniUbuntu?
<Exogar> lyze, nvm dude, thanks a lot! i'm so glad this sound is gone now! 1000x thanks :)
<lyze> :)
<anonymous_> hi
<lyze> hi
<jam3smpink> why would a live ubuntu disk work on a cd , but when i use unetbootin it refuses to load gfx from usb
<jam3smpink> just says have to reconfigure graphics device
<lotuspsychje> jam3smpink: some bios might not pickup the usb
<jam3smpink> um did u read it gets in and says i have to reconfigure the graphics when i convert it to a usb flash but when i run the same image from a disc works straight away
<BluesKaj_> jam3smpink, tell us where you are in the boot sequence, are you at the desktop or is this an error messge during bootup of the usb image or<...
<BluesKaj_> ?
<jam3smpink> during boot up of the usb the screen blinks a few times after the initial screen of choosing wich one to use i use both the default and try without installing, so it blinks a few times then it says to load in low res one session or reconfigure, if i choose load low res its black screen
<jam3smpink> the other options just lookp same mesage reconfiger graphics device
<realityphantom> doodychumpstinkyfingers!
<MrSunshine> hm is it possible to get two workspaces on the same monitor ? tile them ?
<adriano_> !list
<ubottu> adriano_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Flugz> MrSunshine: you mean enabling the workspace switcher or just tile two windows?
<MrSunshine> Flugz: i want both workspaces visible on the same monitor
<MrSunshine> so i can fullscreen two apps
<MrSunshine> might work with some tiling arangement also ..
<MrSunshine> as long as i can get rid of all window borders and everything
<vigillente> hey can someone tell me how to run java script on command line in linux?
<Flugz> MrSunshine: so you want to watch two fullscreen apps at the same time? or just switch between them?
<BluesKaj_> MrSunshine, virtual desktops can do that for you but they're only available in the KDE DE or aka Kubuntu-Desktop or Kubuntu OS, if you want to run an ubuntu flavour
<jam3smpink> ok this is bugging me it says the system is running in low-graphics mode, your screen, graphics card,and input device settings coyld not be detected correctly you will need to configure these yourself
<jam3smpink> its weird cause when i use the disc no such problem arises
<Guest43686> I can not switch to proprietary amd driver in ubuntu 14.04. it always defaults back to xorg. any ideas?
<BluesKaj_> jam3smpink, did you use unetbootin to create the image on usb?
<MrSunshine> Flugz: i want to have two video feeds at the same time on the same monitor (projector in this case) =)
<jam3smpink> yes
<Guest43686> also system freezes every 5-6 seconds for about 1 second
<jam3smpink> is there something else i should use to create the live usb with a persistance file
<alex_manutd> Can someone help a noob with a question?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | alex_manutd
<ubottu> alex_manutd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alex_manutd> I want to reinstall ubuntu overtop of itself to freshen it.  I have a / root partitiion and a /home and /swap partiitons.  When I format my / root partion and install ubuntu overtop, I will need to reinstall all my apps and packages again, correct? The only thing that separating my /home partition does is keep my personal files safe. yes?
<BluesKaj_> jam3smpink, then consider using dd instead, like so, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/user/someCD.iso bs=1M" , where if=inputfile and of=outputfile
<Guest31653> alex true
<jam3smpink> im in windows sorry
<BluesKaj_> jam3smpink, ignore the quotation marks at the 1M
<alex_manutd> Thanks Guest31653.  What if I want to switch linux flavours, any difference?
<jam3smpink> BluesKaj_ currently using linux
<alex_manutd> Any difference in my process I mean?
<Guest31653> alex_manutd, you can certainly maintain the same structure for any of the canonical *buntu flavors.  can't speak to other distros.
<jam3smpink> BluesKaj_ currently using windows sorry
<jam3smpink> have no linux install yet
<alex_manutd> Thansk Guest - appreciate.  Last question, is there anyway to freshen an O/S and maintain the installed apps?  OR does this not make sense since all fo the apps are installed on the /root partition which I am formatting.
<Guest43686> join #ubuntu-de
<Guest31653> alex_manutd, refresh the currently installed apps?  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alex_manutd> Awesome.  Thank you.
<Gregor3000> i can't get any sound when running Enemy territory
<Gregor3000> i tried the sdl script it doens't seem to work
<Gregor3000> anything else i could try?
<p-trust> hey, is there any way to update the brightness of a screen without rebooting the system? I mean, I can only set brightness by echoing to /sys/class/backlight/asus-nb-wmi/brightness
<Sonderblade> anyone using the infinality patches? looks like the latest ubuntu updates broke them again
<p-trust> But it is set only after reboot
<p-trust> Fn+f4/f5 don't work (getting errors in dmesg)
<nispr0> my static ip configure  server keep chaning ip, do I have to remove soem part of networkmanager?
<Flugz> MrSunshine: something like this: https://i.imgur.com/WR6J341.jpg ?
<MrSunshine> i guess but that has allt of other gui crud around it :P
<BluesKaj_> nispr0, is the static setup in your router or in /etc/network/interfaces?\
<Flugz> MrSunshine: ok.. i'm bailing out :-)
<nispr0> BluesKaj_: /etc/network/interfaces. The config is exactly the same as my other servers which have no problems with ip chaning
<MrSunshine> Flugz: =)
<MrSunshine> Flugz: thanks for trying =)
<BluesKaj_> MrSunshine, like I posted earlier , install kubuntu desktop then choose you desktop at the login
<nispr0> BluesKaj_: the same machine that have problems with ip is running as an isc-dhcp server aswell but that should't matter
<MrSunshine> big frekkin install for something i do not use dayly :/
<BluesKaj_> nispr0, NM overwrites the interfaces and resolv.conf files
<nispr0> BluesKaj_: so I can just remove network manger or do I need to edit some config file?
<BluesKaj_> nispr0, i created a staic IP in my router by tieing it to theis pcs mac address, dunno if that's possible on your tho
<BluesKaj_> err static
<nispr0> BluesKaj_: dont think I can do that, so wierd I have like 4 other ubuntu servers that dont have this problem
<BluesKaj_> nispr0, another method http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<fuzzybear3965> I am having a problem whereby my networking module is not getting loaded upon wake from suspend.
<fuzzybear3965> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ryan__> anyone know how to connect to the quakenet IRC channel #cod2.wars with Smuxi?
<talaverameza_> Hello, someone use lightdm with webkit-greeter ?
<nispr0> BluesKaj_: thanks, look like you need to remove dns servers added by dhcp, wierd...
<Guest31653> talaverameza_, "someone" does, but is that really what you need to know?
<nispr0> BluesKaj_: and the computer is outside of dhcp address range so I guess it's becuase of shit it added on first boot
<talaverameza_> Guest31653: No, I'm working on a theme for lightdm-webkit and want someone try the theme..
<talaverameza_> Guest31653: For a feedback and to improve
<BluesKaj_> nispr0, I'm not real knowlegable about server connections, but I'm assuming that tutorial will work for your machine. Also you'll need to edit  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base by adding nameserver IP, domain gateway, search gateway, and default gateway IPs
<fuzzybear3965> Does anyone have problems with networking module not getting loaded after suspend?
<BluesKaj_> nispr0, just ignore the warning, and add the entries then save the file, NM overwrires this file as well if NM is enabled
<Guest31653> talaverameza_, best to that question directly.  "Does anyone ..." questions are unclear and unnecessary
<talaverameza_> Guest31653: Sorry for my bad english..
<Jpmh> fuzzybear3965: I have seen issues where it does not recover, but it is not that the moduled does not get loaded, it is that the network card does not recover
<Guest31653> talaverameza_, no problem  :)
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: What do you mean the network card does not recover?
<Jpmh> fuzzybear3965: I mean that when I debugged it, a long time ago, the issue was that the network controller was not responding after resuming.
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: So, it was a hardware issue and not an OS issue?
<Jpmh> fuzzybear3965: yes - at least as far as I remember it.  What I did was add some code to the resume to "kick the controller" back to life.
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: So, it was not a hardware issue.
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: You could reload the network card back into the OS.
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: The problem was with the OS loading the card, not with the card itself.
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: If the problem was with the card you would never have been able to reload it.
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: It would not have responded to anything.
<Jpmh> fuzzybear3965: not really, because the card should have recovered and in fact when I replaced it all was fine
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: When you replaced 'what'?
<Jpmh> the problem as I remember it was that it saw the computer side but did not see the network side after the resume.  In fact, disconnecting the cable and reconnecting even caused it to recover
<Jpmh> this was a desktop and so I replaced the network card
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: Disconnecting 'what' cable? Do you have a wireless USB dongle or something?
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: So you did replace the network card? (As in, you purchased a new one)?
<Jpmh> when I had the issue it was the ethernet connection to that card that I was losing
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: So you disconnected your card and then re-inserted it?
<Jpmh> I did not need to purchase a new one,  just swapped it woth a machine that stays up all the time, but basically yes
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: Ohhhhh. The 'cable' here is the ethernet cable.
<Jpmh> yep
<fuzzybear3965> Jpmh: do you have the code that you used to "'kick the controller' back to life"?
<Jpmh> fuzzybear3965:  let me have a look - probably
<fuzzybear3965> Thanks.
<fuzzybear3965> I'm going to try something that I just read about on a forum.
<fuzzybear3965> I'll be back soon. I have to suspend and wake up.
<ni291187> from YouTube, I want to download to my desktop to burn a video dvd. what is the best video format to use? MP4, fly, or 3gp?
<rgb-one> Hello
<william_> How can i install softwares on a linux dist and then create it to a livecd?
<Guest31653> ni291187, depends where you intend to play the dvd ...
<ni291187> then, can I burn a video DVD directly or must I convert the video? if I need to convert, how do I do that?
<Guest31653> ni291187, brasero can create a dvd
<RevEckzeff> Anyone there?
<Guest31653> RevEckzeff, ask your ubuntu question
<SchrodingersScat> !info devede | ni291187
<ubottu> ni291187: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0-13-gbfd73f3-2 (utopic), package size 1850 kB, installed size 3899 kB
<ni291187> Guest31653 , I have a co worker who wants to have 25 seasons of a police seeies
<fuzzybear3965> Okay, I'm not having the same issue anymore.
<fuzzybear3965> It's not reproduceable.
<fuzzybear3965> Thus, I must abandond trying to find a solution.
<fuzzybear3965> Thanks all for your help.
<Guest31653> ni291187, for DVD player???
<RevEckzeff> I am trying to get my DSL connection running, having problems. I have eth0 connecting correctly. Every time I click 'ok' for DSL Credentials, it appears to stop connecting and reconnecting...how do I resolve this?
<RevEckzeff> I am also a linux noob of the 0th order
<ni291187> Guest31653 he has a dvd connected to his tv. if I knew that it reads 8.5gb, that would be interesting
<SchrodingersScat> ni291187: there's a couple dvd-authoring programs, if you want it to be played on a traditional dvd player then you normally need to convert the videos to the proper mpeg format and structure.  so something like devede can do the conversion and make an image for you.
<Guest31653> ni291187, this ^^^
<BluesKaj_> RevEckzeff, do you not have your DSL setup in the ISP connection?
<rgb-one> I have a virtualized Ubuntu running in VirtualBox, however it is running very slowly. The machine I am using is the HP Pavilion g7 Model#: 2215dx. The processor is the Intel Pentium B950 which does not support hardware virtualization, so I can only use 32bit VMs even though the systems architecture is 64-bit. Can anyone assist me?
<SchrodingersScat> ni291187: then you can burn it with anything that works for you, like the previously mentioned brasero (which may or may not author dvds as well, i forget)
<ni291187> Guest31653 I am using devede. can I use avconv for the conversion?
<RevEckzeff> Blues: I am using the Connections Manager..if that answers your question
<Guest31653> ni291187, yes, you can use avconv for transcoding
<RevEckzeff> I am currently in my Windows partition, so I have access to the internets
<HalhpPlz> Hello all. Was wondering if someone can shed some light on a problem that I am having. Fonts are not rendering correctly in unity-dash. But they are perfectly normal elsewhere (browsing, libreoffice, terminal, etc.) See here http://i.imgur.com/5UDHD6d.jpg
<ni291187> SchrodingersScat Can I use avconv to do a batch conversion? (Convert 21 videos into mpg - provided brasero or k3b can burn mph)
<RevEckzeff> Blues: I have set up a DSL connection in the Connections Manager, yet it will not connect
<nbedi> apt-get update && upgrade Halhpplz try this
<BluesKaj_> RevEckzeff, normally network manager just auto-connects with eth0, not setup required
<BluesKaj_> err not=no
<FourFire> Greetings
<RevEckzeff> My DSL requires login every connect...it is not configured to 'just do it'
<FourFire> I have attempted to install enlightenment 19 on ubuntu 14.04, and odd things are happening...
<nbedi> what??
<nbedi> have u loaded all drivers?
<nbedi> like video
<FourFire> first, if I switch to enlightenment in the login menu, it requires a password, my password doesn't seem to work
<BluesKaj_> RevEckzeff, are you on the job in a WAN situation? and what if any errors are popping up?
<FourFire> second: inside unity a menu which looks like an enlightement menu requests my root password from time to time
<RevEckzeff> Blues: my internet is a WAN miniport, not on the job, home install
<ni291187> Guest31653 Avconv can convert a batch of videos? What format output is guaranteed to be burnable? which format input will be the most compact?
<RevEckzeff> No errors are popping up that I'm seeing
<FourFire> third: when I attempt to open system monitor it flashes up for about 1/10 second and then closes again
<Guest31653> ni291187, yes avconv can batch transcode.  your other questions exceed m.y (narrow) range of knowledge.  sorry
<RevEckzeff> it asks for my DSL creds, I click OK, and it appears to begin the connection again from scratch....
<ni291187> Guest31653 I imagine that ffmpeg is a good gui / front end for avconv
<nbedi> Fourfire load all drivers and ubuntu restricted and then tell me and do apt-get update && upgrade
<RevEckzeff> I was so happy when eth0 finally connected correctly!
<nbedi> first
<halexander9000> Hi guys! Could someone please help me set up Space Engineers on Lubuntu? If at all possible?
<nbedi> yeah
<rdomingues> boas pessoal
<Guest31653> ni291187, false.  avconv is a fork of ffmpeg.  ffmpeg will return to ubuntu distros soon.  I believe avconv and fmpeg will ... defork/merge in the near future
<FourFire> nbedi, how exactly do I load all the drivers?
<maddawg2> hey all.. i keep getting prompted that I am low on disk space
<maddawg2> but i'm not
<maddawg2> and i dont understand why it comes up
<HalhpPlz> Can someone help me out with a unity-dash issue? Fonts are not rendering correctly in unity-dash. But they are perfectly normal elsewhere (browsing, libreoffice, terminal, etc.) See here http://i.imgur.com/5UDHD6d.jpg
<maddawg2> it started saying it at 1.1GB free now it says there's only 1.0GB free
<SchrodingersScat> ni291187: if you want a more manual approach you'll probably have to look into the tools used, like 'dvdauthor' is a more manual tool that says it can take mpeg2 and generate one.  If you convert with avconv and then use one of the more automatic tools, it has a chance that it'll just ask you to convert them again, but not sure.
<nbedi> fisrt do sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<maddawg2> i examine it and it says I'm only using 127GB of 3.4TB
<maddawg2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ni291187> anyone want to tell me which format from YouTube is the most compact to input into avconv or ffmpeg and which format to output from avconv/ffmpeg/winff will be guaranteed compact and burnable to a video dvd?
<nbedi> Halhplz update ur ubuntu then it will download all require files realted to fonts
<FourFire> the terminal crashes
<FourFire> D:
<maddawg2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10358970/
<maddawg2> anyone who can help would be greatly appreciated
<nbedi> copy paste error
<FourFire> for more context: I have updated the kernel to 3.18.5 but then rebooted the install with 3.13 kernel
<HalhpPlz> @nbedi: I have already done a full sudo update/upgrade and restarted. Still happening.
<maddawg2> i would hate for my machine to stop working altogether beause drive fills up... i just cant figure out why it says there's only 1GB free when there is more tan 3TB free
<maddawg2> everytime it tells me the drive is almost full it's a smaller number free but i dunno why it keeps telling me that
<nbedi> Halhplz which gpu card u have?
<ni291187> maddawg2 have you used an antivirus?
<BluesKaj_> RevEckzeff, in network manager , choose DSL instead of ethernet, if that option is available
<RevEckzeff> Blues: I've done that
<BluesKaj_> ok
<RevEckzeff> eth0 connects normally after a bit of input entry....its putting PPP on top of that...where the issue is
<FourFire> rebooting
<BluesKaj_> RevEckzeff, check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/147763/setup-wan-miniportpppoe-internet-connection
<marcelino671> Hello, I have a problem with my sound in ubuntu, in sound settings have none output, the sound is muted and I can't change it, but if I connect a phone, the sound play normal, but I can't change the volume, How a resolve this?
<ioria> RevEckzeff, dpkg -s pppoeconf
<marcelino671> I Follow all this steps, none resolve the problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<RevEckzeff> ioria: what does that command do? I might as well learn what the terminal commanns do as I'm going along
<RevEckzeff> Thank you Blues
<ioria> RevEckzeff, it just checks the presence of the ppp conf utility
<marcelino671> If I go in alsamixer and enable LoopBack Mixing, the sound play well, but I cant change the volume in the sound settings, only with the alsamixer in terminal
<marcelino671> Anyone can helpme?
<marcelino671> Is like the sound driver is working right, but the settings sound in ubuntu can't take this and think that not have any output sound device...
<Whir> marcelino671: did you tried to alter the playback device you are regulating
<Whir> like headphone,maste and such ?
<Whir> *master
<Whir> you are using some volume applet right ?
<FourFire> I can update, but when I attempt to upgrade, the terminal crashes
<marcelino671> Whir: Y
<RevEckzeff> Blues: is that method idiot proof?
<Whir> marcelino671: if you use pulseaudio, try to alter the 'Port' in the Output Devices section
<marcelino671> Whir: I can play the sound if I active the loopback and max the phone volume in alsamixer, with this the sound work without any phone, but I cant change the volume in system settings->sound
<BluesKaj_> RevEckzeff, nothing is idiot proof, but since it hasn't been removed the fix must work :)
<Whir> marcelino671: if you fire up alsamixer, how many different output levels you can alter ?
<RevEckzeff> I'm merely worried about borking my system...I've had issues with doing things in Terminal in the past....totally borked my input devices once...
<marcelino671> Whir: I have pulseaudio installed here, I don't know how to change port, and I type pacmd I get: No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<lovezrs> 午夜好
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<RevEckzeff> wow...love the bot name
<RevEckzeff> so fetch!
<Whir> marcelino671: do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<BluesKaj_> RevEckzeff, well  i find the terminal more convenient than guis, but caution is always in order with both, guis are merely a fancy front end for the commands run in the terminal anyway.
<marcelino671> Whir: I never use this, but are installed here, when I open it says: Connection to pulse audio failed
<Whir> marcelino671: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Whir> what does this say?
<marcelino671> Whir: 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<marcelino671>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xf0500000 irq 16
<marcelino671>  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<marcelino671>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xf0220000 irq 44
<BluesKaj_> !paste | marcelino671
<ubottu> marcelino671: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<intrader> Is there a channel to discuss security issues in ubuntu, or should I use this channel?
<col7> Hello! Is is okay if I were to remove the "xterm" or "uxterm", as installed by default on Ubuntu 14.10?
<BluesKaj_> marcelino671, run sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , then reboot ...the driver is liasted but there is a bug that fails to load the driver after an update..there will be no output from the modprobe command if the driver loads properly, then reboot
<BluesKaj_> oops reboot just once :)
<Whir> marcelino671: pactl stat
<jhutchins> intrader: This is really support and troubleshooting.  #debian-offtopic is more appropriate for general discussion.
<Whir> does that work, you dont need to print the ouput here
<marcelino671> Connection failure: Connection refused | pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<marcelino671> BluesKaj_: Ty, I go try this now
<ddd1> col7: its okay but you need to install different terminal emulator to do so
<col7> ddd1, I have the default terminal.
<ddd1> col7: you can do it then
<larebeck> I've received this error on two different Dell laptops and I can't install any other software because of it: http://www.pasteall.org/56830
<Kompton> i have a genuine question: how is Microsoft supporting ubuntu?
<marcelino671> BluesKaj_: I try your sugestion but not work
<RevEckzeff> kompton: a quick google search shows its only for one specific distro
<Whir> marcelino671: pulseaudio -k
<marcelino671> Whir: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<Whir> marcelino671: pulseaudio -vv
<RevEckzeff> Kompton: Cannonical and Microsoft teamed up to add Ubuntu support to Azure...that is the only thing google is bringing up
<marcelino671> Whir: http://pastebin.com/HHZDFsUd
<tzanolo> what is cannonical
<tzanolo> ?
<sef> distribution for normal peoples
<col7> tzanolo, The company that oversees the development of Ubuntu.
<tzanolo> ok... thanks;
<Kompton> mhm thanks RevEckzeff.
<tzanolo> its my first week using ubuntu,
<tzanolo> i`m verry happy with it
<RevEckzeff> Kompton: google-fu....useful skillset to have
<Whir> marcelino671:  'Home directory not accessible: Permission denied'
<Whir> that is wired
<RevEckzeff> Its OK to lurk here...right?
<Kompton> RevEckzeff: i was expecting something else the google can offer: what the contributors have observed in the commits.
<Kompton> cant*
<daftykins> RevEckzeff: only if you don't chat, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic whilst this channel is support alone :)
<Whir> marcelino671: chown -r yourusername /home/yourusername
<RevEckzeff> Dafty: understood
<larebeck> The error has happened in Ubuntu Xubuntu and Linuxmint on two different machines: http://www.pasteall.org/56830
<larebeck> Dell laptops that is
<Kompton> daftykins: sorry, thought it was on-topic.
<larebeck> it seems to be something with the brodcomwireless but I can't do a dpkg --configure -a to fix it
<Whir> marcelino671: then redo pulseaudio -vv
 * RevEckzeff goes into lurk-mode
<tzanolo> does someone can tell me why I need to put ./ in front some files to run it? example:    ./install
<Kompton> tzanolo: dot usually means current directory, try typing the whole directory tree until the binary file and see if it executes, for science.
<freeroute> hi, I'm on 12.04 and PlayOnLinux says there's a new version available but when I do update && upgrade it doesn't show a new version.
<marcelino671> Whir: Same output, permission denied
<Kompton> tzanolo: so lets say that install is in /home/tzanolo/software/, type /home/tzanolo/software/install in terminal.
<MonkeyDust> freeroute  update;upgrade onky upgrades what's in the repos... is playonlinux in the 12.04 repos?
<Whir> marcelino671: it is a permission problem, could you paste the output of 'ls -l /home'
<freeroute> MonkeyDust: according to aptitude, yes - http://kpaste.net/8051cb2
<MonkeyDust> !info playonlinux precise
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<tzanolo> i donwload it, unrar it, in my home directory.
<marcelino671> Whir: I have the home mounted from another partition in /home
<marcelino671> Whir: http://pastebin.com/Ms37rcnp
<tzanolo> when I type ls, the file is at the current directory
<tzanolo> intall, art, eula, a lot of files and folders. install is a file.
<MonkeyDust> freeroute  i guess you need the !backports if you want the newer version
<freeroute> MonkeyDust: ah, apparently they maintain their own PPA - http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<Whir> marcelino671: there it is! the folder is owned by root and not by you
<marcelino671> Whir: this are automounted in fstab file
<naftilos76> Hi, i am trying to let a user exec a command without entering a password or whatever. I have just added the line "naftilos76  ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables -L --line-numbers -n -v" . Is that supposed to work? So far it does not.
<marcelino671> Whir: but chown not work, How I change the owner?
<tzanolo> i just type install and an error appears: try install --help to more information. than, with ./install it runs
<Whir> marcelino671: you should fix that..also, why two Marcelino/marcelino folders
<marcelino671> Whir: marcelino is the ubuntu home, Marcelino is the windows Home
<marcelino671> Whir: this partition is ntfs
<Whir> marcelino671: is this on a FAT partition ?
<Whir> marcelino671: :/
<Whir> marcelino671: putting your *nix home on a ntfs partition is a really bad idea
<Whir> marcelino671: you will run in a myriad of other problems with that sooner or later
<marcelino671> Whir: Hunn ok, i go back the home for the original place
<Whir> marcelino671: you should move to an ext3/ext4 partition..yep !
<Whir> marcelino671: oh, or you could add a 'permission' option in your fstab
<Whir> marcelino671:  i just learned that you can indeed have *nix permissions on a ntfs partition
<BluesKaj_> wth? /home on a ntfs
<Whir> marcelino671: I still think you would be better of with an ext3/ext4 partition
<Whir> hehe BluesKaj_
<urbanlife> hi
<daftykins> 100% get off of NTFS, very bad move.
<urbanlife> anybody know how can i boot from usb driver to ubuntu?
<urbanlife> i downloaded the last version
<geirha> You could put Downloads/ and Documents/ and similar on the ntfs, but don't put the whole homedir on there
<daftykins> urbanlife: USB flash drive? of course, what OS are you typingg from now?
<urbanlife> windows 8.1
<urbanlife> i wanna cold boot
<daftykins> urbanlife: grab Universal USB Installer from www.pendrivelinux.com
<daftykins> cold boot actually means to hit power from a switched off state
<daftykins> perhaps you mean install to bare metal
<urbanlife> yeah sorry
<urbanlife> thanks a lot bro
<freeroute> MonkeyDust: hehe, seems it still gave some trouble
<daftykins> not a problem :) i'm just a terrible pedant
<freeroute> I tried updating PlayOnLinux through adding their PPA (as per Ubuntu precise instructions - http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html), there they say that I have to install wine:i386 to make stuff work, but when I do I get this huge dependency question - http://kpaste.net/9e83581f
<yorwos> is there any easy way to make any application jack aware ?
<daftykins> urbanlife: no worries, you can also hash your download to make sure it came down ok, by the way...
<daftykins> !md5 | urbanlife
<ubottu> urbanlife: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daftykins> er, ubottu...
<daftykins> there we go.
<urbanlife> ok i'm checking
<urbanlife> ty
<MonkeyDust> freeroute  maybe winetricks is a help (i don't use wine)
<freeroute> so when aptitude recommends me a solution, I should just accept it right? I mean, aptitude is probably smarter than me in that context... right? :p
<Whir> freeroute: probably yes
<v_Sully> Good afternoon all.
<freeroute> MonkeyDust: yeah wine+winetricks is installed by default when POL is installed.
<naftilos76> I want to execute a specific command as a user (other than root) without a password. I edited sudoers file with the following but it does not work: naftilos76  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables -L --line-numbers -n -v . Can anybody help?
<titus_> I tried to install "additional drivers" in my xubuntu but it keeps saying that it can't find the files
<v_Sully> Sorta new to Linux - Ubuntu  and having issue with no sounds looking for some help.
<daftykins> titus_: a graphics driver?
<titus_> yes
<BluesKaj_> titus_, from the package manager?
<Pyro_Killer> Hello everyone, not completely ubuntu related, but does anyone know where I can get a free Ubuntu VPS online? I genuinely can't find a legit one
<daftykins> titus_: which one are you after? what card do you have?
<Pyro_Killer> with sheel access it's for a coding project
<daftykins> Pyro_Killer: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> Pyro_Killer: or just put $20 on an account with digitalocean, run things, then delete.
<Pyro_Killer> right-o don't need to tell me twice
<Pyro_Killer> (i trust veryfew with my bank details)
<daftykins> you can paypal it, so that is not necessary
<v_Sully> Is there anyone that can help me with a sound issue?
<titus_> @daftykins nvidia quadro, is that possible?
<ioria> v_Sully type alsamixer and check if it's activated
<daftykins> titus_: hmm, they don't tend to get supported quite properly. you'll need to check the exact model (run "lspci" in the terminal app to see) then see if the ubuntu repo drivers support that model
<urbanlife> @daftykins ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso this is which i downloaded but my friends computer has intel processor. is that a problem?
<daftykins> urbanlife: nope not a problem, amd64 confusingly enough means it's fine for all 64-bit intel + AMD
<daftykins> (except Xeon)
<urbanlife> okay ty
<blackflow> daftykins: except Xeon?
<daftykins> my bad, wrong word
<daftykins> the other thing - Itanium
<daftykins> it's just named that way because AMD were the first to come to market with a 64-bit architecture
<blackflow> daftykins: right. :)
<daftykins> blackflow: good shout! ty
<blackflow> daftykins: yw ;)
<Whir> ah, clearance at last..thx daftykins
<v_Sully> @ioria not sure if I even have or where to get.
<ioria> v_Sully open a terminal and just type the command
<l9> how many ips in a subnet/64'
<_Trullo> 18,446,744,073,709,551,616
<v_Sully> @Ioria ok so typed in Terminal and it came up
<v_Sully> AlsaMixer v1.0.27.2
<ioria> v_Sully ok... Master and PCM should have an 'M' and not an 'MM'
<jackhum> i have made a python project for notifications , the project has icons , a config file and a py file ,  i want to know how can  i make it easily installable to ubuntu
<ioria> v_Sully sorry. Master and PCM should have an '00' and not an 'MM'
<v_Sully> Sorry to be such a noob but can you expain where this is to be?
<titus_> the graphic driver is not the biggist problem, I installed ubuntu on my laptop because I have problems with the mouse and touchpad
<titus_> Now the sameproblems occur
<ioria> v_Sully what do you see after typing 'alsamixer' ?
<v_Sully> the Alsa mixer pops up
<titus_> I can't click or scroll is this a software or hardware problem?
<ioria> v_Sully do you have 'Master' '3D Control' etc... ?
<v_Sully> How do I check for that
<v_Sully> same way?
<kostkon> !packaging | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<titus_> it's usually temporarly fixed when I close the active program
<ioria> v_Sully you should have a graphic interface after typing 'alsamixer', or not ?
<v_Sully> yes of sorts I do
<v_Sully> has some options there
<neutralizer> suppose I have an older version of package installed and its process is running. Now while the process is running, I want to upgrade the package with apt-get. Will it stop the process or wait for the process to finish and then apply the changes?
<ioria> v_Sully don't you see 'Master' and 'PCM' and stuff ?
<v_Sully> list info such as card and chip
<ioria> v_Sully don't you see 'Master' and 'PCM' and stuff ?
<v_Sully> at the bootom I see a pcm in red
<ioria> v_Sully F6 select sound card ?
<spinat> hello everybody
<v_Sully> ok
<kostkon> neutralizer, very few packages restart the daemon/packages after finishing applying the changes; most of them don't do that. You usually have to restart it yourself or logout or reboot.
<ioria> v_Sully select your sound card
<spinat> anybody on?
<v_Sully> I did
<bekks> spinat: Take a look at "/names" :)
<spinat> =)
<spinat> lol
<spinat> got it
<neutralizer> kostkon, thanks
<ioria> v_Sully try to press 'M'
<spinat> im looking for some beta tester
<spinat> just completed a script
 * Whir gets popcorn
<spinat> which let you configure mouse g buttons
<DJones> spinat: Feel free to ask your ubuntu support question
<spinat> so you can switch between aoudio devices by pressing g key on mouse
<v_Sully> ok  it turns jack detect on or off
<spinat> or holding the specified g button and usinf scroll wheel it will ser vol + or -
<ioria> v_Sully be sure to activate Front Master PCM
<kostkon> neutralizer, np.  just for the sake of correctness daemon/packages -> daemon/process(es)*
<spinat> willing to test it?
<spinat> well thats sad=(
<neutralizer> kostkon, perfect
<v_Sully> ok pcm selected says dB gain: -0.08, -0.80 under itme
<v_Sully> Item*
<spinat> DJones wonna help?
<DJones> spinat: Thats pretty much how Ubuntu operates, people aren''t recommened to install anything outside of the official repositories because its not controllable, potentially could be dangerous
<spinat> DJones oh sorry
<spinat> but it is just a bash script
<spinat> which is very transperent
<cetex> hm.. anyone knows how debootstrap sets up the chroot initially?
<spinat> no hidden code
<cetex> i'd like to do it manually, looking to get a chroot only including apt from ubuntu :)
<spinat> its open source
<ioria> v_Sully bringto -10 and -12
<spinat> DJones still not interested?
<bazhang> spinat, stop asking
<DJones> spinat: I'm afraid not
<spinat> well ok then
<spinat> thx anyway
<acovrig> I'm trying to install a lexmark X5650; pages aren't printing, I installed the driver from the site...
<MonkeyDust> !cups | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Guest4237> hols
<Guest4237> hola
<Guest4237> como estan
<acovrig> MonkeyDust, I know, I added the printer via cups (localhost:631), printing gets added to the spool, but doesn't go out
<Guest4237> hola
<Guest4237> como estan
<Guest4237> algien
<Guest4237> k able espa;ol
<ikonia> !es | Guest4237
<ubottu> Guest4237: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<l9> how many usable ips do i get of a ipv6 subnet/64 ?
<vroooom> is ipv6 the darknet?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> l9: try ##networking
<l9> ikonia thanks
<vroooom> but like the darknet ipv6 sites are only available ising ipv6
<ikonia> vroooom: no
<vroooom> ipv6 is scary
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<vroooom> im never going to use that
<ikonia> so please stop referencing it
<MonkeyDust> l9  is this useful http://www.tunnelsup.com/subnet-calculator
<vroooom> its post 911 technologie
<acovrig> cups see's it, but it won't print
<ikonia> vroooom: enough now
<vroooom> i bet its NSA spyware
<oli_b> Hi all
<v_Sully> Back once again.
<crunchy> I just bought a gigabyte brix and can't for the life of me enter bios
<crunchy> all guides say "press delete and enter bios", wont work. I just insta boot into crunchbang
<daftykins> not really an ubuntu query i'm afraid :)
<crunchy> well, im trying to get into ubuntu
<blackflow> crunchy: and otherwise does Ubuntu work fine on it? I wanted to get a brix.
<crunchy> but cant reformad
<ikonia> crunchy: try ##hardware
<daftykins> USB keyboard? in a v3 slot instead of a v2?
<crunchy> yeah i guess so
<crunchy> should i stick it in the rear end
<crunchy> :>
<crunchy> The brix is cool Blackflow, works suprsingly fast
<crunchy> gonna try other usb slot!
<marcelino671> Hello, I need help, I have a notebook with 2 video cards, the more powered are broken, the ubuntu use the other, but I wanna desable this 2 video card to not use energy, How I can do that?
<ikonia> marcelino671: as in two seperate video cards, or is this an optiumus style video card ?
<marcelino671> In windows my batery life is 3hrs, in ubuntu is 1hr :`(
<marcelino671> ikonia: is hybrid cards, a more powered for games, and other for common use, but the more powered are broken, not work anymore, but still active using energy
<daftykins> marcelino671: what kind is it?
<jhutchins> marcelino671: Most likely needs to be done in the bios.
<daftykins> show us the output of "lspci"
<marcelino671> Is a amd radeon hd 6650m and a radeon hg 4000m
<ikonia> marcelino671: so my personal opinion is that these cards do not work well with linux as the switching support is weak, there are tools to allow you to manage it, but I find them very poor support wise
<marcelino671> ikonia: a of the video carda are broken, not work, so I don't need switch
<ikonia> marcelino671: sorry, I don't understand what you just typed
<jhutchins> marcelino671: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics
<marcelino671> lspci: http://pastebin.com/92eRBc8z
<jhutchins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<marcelino671> ikonia: Sorry, my inglish is bad, one of the video cards are broken, not work, but still on and using energy, i wanna disable this
<jhutchins> marcelino671: Most likely needs to be done in the bios.
<MonkeyDust> marcelino671  there's this http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-increase-battery-life-tlp-linux/ and this http://lifehacker.com/5667543/get-the-most-battery-life-from-a-linux-laptop
<marcelino671> this two video cards
<marcelino671> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<marcelino671> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]
<marcelino671> the first I use normal, the second don't work anymore, in ubuntu or windows, is broken
<marcelino671> but in ubuntu, are using energy, I wanna disable
<daftykins> marcelino671: yeah you've explained 3 times already
<daftykins> why repeat?
<marcelino671> in the boot time, I have the message: fatal error in gpu init
<marcelino671> then the system use the 1 video card that work well
<jhutchins> marcelino671: Yes, we understand, Radeon hybrid grapics.  It's explained at that link I posted, which also lists various software solutioms
<marcelino671> I use tlp in bat mode
<ePax> I'm on 14.04 and i have this problem with wifi.  wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33
<marcelino671> My bios not have option to disable the video
<flor_> hellp
<flor_> hell0
<flor_> clock
<flor_> hellp
<flor_> hellp
<marcelino671> So, in windows I can disable the video card, how I can do it in ubuntu?
<daftykins> marcelino671: read the link you were given.
<flor_> algun latino
<Fuchs> !pt | flor_
<ubottu> flor_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jhutchins> Fuchs: Are you looking for spanish or italian?
<Fuchs> jhutchins: no, I am not
<flor_> spanish
<Fuchs> oh, actually that was catalan, silly me
<Fuchs> !es flor_
<Fuchs> !es | flor_
<ubottu> flor_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Fuchs> there we go
<frank_> English please
<marcelino671> daftykins: this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics | I wanna disable, not switch
<flor_> i am flor
<flor_> ubuntu
<marcelino671> daftykins: - Disable the discrete card and use only the intel igpu. This is not needed for kernels version >= 3.12 with radeon DPM enabled; the open source graphics driver manages the card automatically. For kernels older than 3.12, see the solution below.
<marcelino671> daftykins: I wanna disable this without swtchero or another swicther
<EriC^> bios
<bekks> marcelino671: From the paste above, you dont have an Intel GPU at all.
<daftykins> marcelino671: please do not paste things to *me*
<bekks> But just two AMD GPU.
<rdev> Zooklubba: /help command
<rdev> anyone know how to scroll user list in ubuntu? if I press f11 it fullscreans
<jhutchins> rdev: Which user list?
<zergut> is there any analogue of inSSIDer?
<rdev> jhutchins: weechat user list. I am new to weechat.
<Mysterious> Does anybody know a good exploitation tool for SQL Injections? Sorry if i'm on the wrong channel, I cant find one related to my question!
<frank_> i've some problems with grub and windows, anyone can help me?
<daftykins> zergut: "analogue" ? kismet does the same thing
<daftykins> Mysterious: totally off topic.
<jhutchins> frank_: Not unless you tell us what the problems are.
<frank_> ok
<frank_> well, grub don't start windows xp
<daftykins> XP is not relevant here and should not even be used anymore
<frank_> i've installed ubuntu in dualboot with win
<zergut> daftykins: it's sniffer, though
<demahum> If I remove my swap partition, can I make any mess?
<ikonia> demahum: yes
<Whir> demahum: why would you wanna do that ?
<daftykins> zergut: i don't understand you
<demahum> Whir: I need more partitions...
<demahum> Whir: I have Windows (which takes two primary partitions) and Ubuntu (third primary) and extended (primary) which contains swap...
<linuxgeek__> hello
<MonkeyDust> demahum  backup and repartition your disk
<zergut> daftykins: what do you mean?
<ikonia> demahum: extended can't be a primary
<ikonia> hence why its called "extended"\
<demahum> ikonia: GParted does not says that. :) http://picpaste.com/ext-PBkVp7MK.png
<Whir> demahum: with logical partitions you can have more partitions than you probably need
<jhutchins> extended is a primary, the ones in it aren't.
<demahum> jhutchins: Good point.
<daftykins> zergut: < zergut> daftykins: it's sniffer, though <-- i don't know what you're asking for. i do not follow your very brief broken english :)
<ikonia> demahum: right, because you've used up your quota, so you build the subsiquent partition inside the extneded
<demahum> But extended contains only 13 GB...
<demahum> I have 30 GB unallocated...
<demahum> But I assume there is no way to connect them...
<ikonia> demahum: then grow the extended
<demahum> ikonia: I can? :D Great.
<jhutchins> demahum: Yes, you can eliminate the swap partition, you can use a swap file instead or just run without one.
<ikonia> (or delete and recreate it)
<jhutchins> demahum: WHat do you plan to do with a new partition?
<zergut> daftykins: okay, i got it, i just looking for wireless network scanner, to choose good channel
<kjm> hi
<EriC^^> this sucks keyboard stopped working again soaked it in alcohol trying to heat it
<daftykins> zergut: yeah, kismet :) i think "iwlist scan" can format the output appropriately too
<zergut> daftykins: thank you
<zergut> how about gui ? :)
<daftykins> pass
<daftykins> zergut: tried google's results? i'm seeing plenty
<zergut> like LinSSID?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> though that's from a PPA so can't comment on its' reliability/functionality
<zergut> yea
<titus_> I'm  back fixed the main problem of the laptop
<titus_> but still don't have the drivers
<titus_> can't install "additional drivers"  program
<titus_> are there alternatives?
<daftykins> titus_: did you tell me the full model yet, to continue? :)
<daftykins> "lspci" in the terminal
<daftykins> (paste it to us via http://paste.ubuntu.com or just copy out the graphics card line)
<titus_> pasted
<bekks> titus_: You need to tell us the URL of your paste ;)
<daftykins> titus_: you have to paste the link here :D
<hillary> Any body to bail me out ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/10361045/
<titus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10361046/
<daftykins> heh you two are sequential
<Cenric> Guys, I'm a windows user and new to linux. I've got a pretty nooby question: is there a way to manually uninstall installed software listed under 'History' in the software center?
<daftykins> titus_: which ubuntu did you install?
<titus_> xubuntu
<Cenric> 14.04? I believe its the most recent
<daftykins> titus_: version number though.
<daftykins> Cenric: i start a sentence with the user i'm speaking to :)
<daftykins> !pm | titus_
<ubottu> titus_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lyze> Cenric did you use the software center to install the package?
<hillary> The problem came a bout when i run update
<lyze> Cenric, there is no difference if you install it via terminal or software center. so you can enter in a terminal sudo apt-get purge <package name>
<lyze> Cenric, this will uninstall the package
<daftykins> titus_: in the terminal, please run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dpkg -l | grep nv | pastebinit"
<KlausedSource> I googled and googled, but there is no solution to be found. I am on linaro ubuntu server 14.04 and have no cursor in nano nor vim. What can I do?
<_Trullo> does the ntp protocol has to be in the kernel, or can I install it whenever I want?
<lyze> KlausedSource, via ssh?
<KlausedSource> lyze, no fresh install right in the tty
<Cenric> lyze, thanks that fixed it
<KlausedSource> lyze is there any package i might be missing?
<lyze> KlausedSource, hmm sorry can't help you here. try it over ssh perhapse this is a hotfix
<lyze> KlausedSource, a package normally can't be missing because thats a simple println();
<KlausedSource> lyze ye will set it up and try, ssh will be the main connection anyways
<lyze> KlausedSource, yeah ok, hopefully that'll fix it :)
<titus_> daftykins: done
<titus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10361181/
<Score_Under> in Arch, "pacman -T package1 package2..." will print to stdout any packages in that list which aren't installed and will exit with a failure status unless all were already installed. Is there an equivalent to this in apt or dpkg?
<eclipticon> Hi - is there any shell command I can use to make Gnome Terminal un-minimize? I know with other Terminal Emulators, sending a bell worked.
<daftykins> titus_: and what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" ? you can paste it here as it should be one line
<lyze> Score_Under, the only thing i could imagine if you just want to look at the packages which aren't installed. dpkg -l | grep <name>
<aLeSD> how could I connect my filemanager to a dnla server ?
<Score_Under> that looks like the right think lyze, thanks
<titus_> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \1
<daftykins> titus_: ah-ha. you are running an old and unsupported version of ubuntu, for your continued online safety you need to install a supported version
<lyze> Score_Under, no problem ;)
<daftykins> !12.10 | titus_
<ubottu> titus_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<gr33n7007h> Score_Under: apt-cache policy packname1 packname2?
<hillary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10361313/
<daftykins> titus_: 14.04.2 and 14.10 are supported, so you'll want to install one of those. upgrading is also possible, but you will need to go from where you are now, 12.10, -> 13.04, -> 13.10, -> 14.04. i'd just backup and clean install 14.04.2
<lyze> just a generall question: xubuntu 14.10 doesn't run good on my system (can't switch to tty -> reboot, lockscreen loop) could it be better if i install ubuntu 14.10 and install xfce4 on it?
<bekks> lyze: No.
<daftykins> lyze: i would prefer to get to the root of the problem myself, probably a graphics driver issue
<titus_> thank you, I'm going to update then...
<daftykins> though i might not be following you correctly
<lyze> daftykins, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqn3Rr5oxvk
<lyze> daftykins, thats what happens the lockscreen was there
<daftykins> lyze: 1) i wouldn't run 14.10 at all, 2) that issue looks like something that a reinstall would avoid
<lyze> daftykins, what version would you run? i'v reinstalled the os around 4-5 times
<lyze> daftykins, everytime the same
<daftykins> 14.04.2
<daftykins> given as it's an LTS release
<lyze> daftykins, ah thats nice
<lyze> daftykins, well then i'll try that thanks :)
<daftykins> also, maybe try installing without updates, if you haven't tried that
<daftykins> depending on which way you're doing it
<lyze> daftykins, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lyze> daftykins, at first, then via the upgrade dialog
<dinosaur> what backup system do you recommend?
<bekks> dinosaur: The one that fits your needs.
<bazhang> !sbackup | dinosaur
<ubottu> dinosaur: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<bekks> dinosaur: There is no generic answer to that question.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | lyze
<ubottu> lyze: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<lyze> bazhang, yeah i know that
<lyze> also should i use uefi or not?
<dinosaur> bekks: I think I need to be more specific. I sometimes install applications which make my system crashes. I don't do it often, but it is sometimes hard to predict it in advance. In such a situation I need to be able to recover quickly - as quickly as it is possible. So I think that I need the full system backup. Now, what's the most effective solution?
<daftykins> up to you. not much difference either way
<lyze> ok
<lyze> well hopefully this version runs better :)
<bekks> dinosaur: So choose one of the gazillion backup methods/tools qhich can do a "full system backup".
<bekks> !backup | dinosaur
<ubottu> dinosaur: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bradlyatc> whois the resident macbook install doc guy here
<daftykins> bradlyatc: lyze: there isn't one, but you might be the person who i spoke to about the 3,1 macbook white which i wrote the page for
<daftykins> at least i think that was the model
<bradlyatc> daftykins: yeah 2,1 macbook
<daftykins> !mac | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins, please see my private message
<lyze> daftykins, nope you didn't spoke with me over macbook. beeing the first day in the channel - (and loving it)
<daftykins> lyze: oh my bad, not sure how i got your nickname in that too
<lyze> daftykins,  ;D
<daftykins> bradlyatc: nope i wrote the 3,1 trusty page, so no ideas on the 2,1
<bradlyatc> daftykins: latest and greatest 64 bit works great with some hacks
<daftykins> it's a wiki though so anyone can edit it
<bradlyatc> daftykins: 32bit EFI and 64bit kernel and userland with kernel 3.15 and above
<regiampy> film
<DanDare> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu desktop in virtualbox. Trying to install 'virtualbox-guest-x11' I get: "The following packages have unmet dependencies | Depends: xorg-video-abi-15 | Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.14.99.902) | E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<daftykins> bradlyatc: err, so are you going to write up your experience then, so others can benefit? :)
<bradlyatc> daftykins: if i get time
<DanDare> I want the scalable screen resolution. How to make it working? All I get is the small screen on X
<bradlyatc> kernel 3.15 and above add mixed mode EFI support
<lyze> DanDare, you mean that you can't change the resolution from e.g. 800x600 to 1920x1080?
<TimR> can anybody tell me why I cant ping out but can ping internal ip's on ubuntu 12.04 lts server
<DanDare> lyze, yeah, also. For other distros on Vbox the screen just auto-adjust with the guest window automatically. This also not working until now
<azizLIGHT> system monitor says i am recieving and sending 0 bytes through eth0. how do i fix this
<azizLIGHT> i am on the internet via eth0 right now
<lyze> DanDare, did you install the guest addons?
<DanDare> lyze, I installed Ubuntu iso deb. virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<lyze> DanDare, restarted?
<DanDare> lyze, also virtualbox-guest-utils. Yeah, restarted
<lyze> DanDare, then i don't have an idea what is wrong sorry
<lyze> Did anybody find a fix with wine and the pulseaudio sound problem?
<lyze> that the sound is played faster than normal
<DanDare> lyze, before all of this I tried installing the guest additions from the official VirtualBox site ISO. It can be the problem?
<bekks> DanDare: Uninstall that, and install the guest additions as described in the vbox manual. :)
<lyze> DanDare, perhapse
<TimR> anybody?
<DanDare> bekks, Thats what I tried first
<lyze> TimR, so the server is connected correctly to a router?
<TimR> yes
<lyze> does it get the correct ip?
<daftykins> TimR: sounds like you lack a default gateway
<bekks> DanDare: Do the guest additions version and the vbox version match?
<TimR> I set it static ip
<DanDare> bekks, yeah I installed it from own Vbox interface. But like I said, after it didnt worked I tried own Ubuntu debs
<daftykins> TimR: run 'ip a'
<daftykins> TimR: er i mean 'ip route'
<lyze> TimR, so i guess you haven't set it up correctly
<TimR> yes I did
<lyze> TimR, also gateway?
<antergos> Hi guys, im running a LiveCD and a volume that i didnt knew exist shows up in file manager. It just shows "34gb volume" and i think it's actually my SSD that i thought was long dead. I can't see it in Gparted and i cant mount it either . How can i force mount it or format it etc?
<bekks> DanDare: So they dont match now, since you arent using the official guest additions now.
<TimR> gateway is setup correctly
<DanDare> bekks, yeah
<lyze> TimR, can you ping the gateway / router?
<vlt> m3kk: have a look at the ouput of `blkid`.
<TimR> yes
<m3kk> vlt: thanks
<lyze> TimR, also the outer interface?
<bekks> DanDare: So uninstall all traces of guest additions debs, and install the official guest additions again.
<DanDare> bekks, ok
<rgb-one> I have a virtualbox related question as well
<vlt> m3kk: If that doesn’t tell you anything, try `fdisk -l`
<TimR> i cant ping 8.8.8.8
<rgb-one> What is your problem DanDare?
<DanDare> rgb-one, cant have X working properly after installing guest additions
<m3kk> vlt: it doesnt show up there either
<lyze> !ask | rgb-one
<ubottu> rgb-one: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TimR> it haves something to do with dhcp and dns
<TimR> you cant overwrite it or it will go back to what it was before
<dinosaur> TimR: can you ping other IPs?
<daftykins> TimR: you can if you do it right :)
<vlt> m3kk: Can you paste fdisk’s output somewhere, please?
<dinosaur> TimR: how do you know that it is about dhcp and dns? Are you sure it is not because of your firewall?
<rgb-one> I dont think that applies to me
<lyze> DanDare, a question regardins the prev. one: i should be able to switch to the tty's in the live cd to or?
<rgb-one> because I havent asked anything
<m3kk> sure vlt
<lyze> rgb-one, "<rgb-one> I have a virtualbox related question as well"
<DanDare> lyze, you mean running the live CD on a vm?
<m3kk> vlt: http://pastebin.com/xUAjbyYR
<rgb-one> that was a statement
<lyze> DanDare, nope. booting into a live cd (ubuntu 14.4.2) and then i should be able to sswitch to tty to?
<sean_> hey guys
<DanDare> lyze, yeah sure. Just hit ALT+TAB+fkeys
<lyze> DanDare, yeah ok :)
<DanDare> LYZE, OPS, CtRL+ALT
<lyze> DanDare, ops read ctrl+alt. completely overread the alt+tab ^.^
<vlt> m3kk: I think it could be /dev/mapper/arch_root-image
<m3kk> vlt: what is that?
<rgb-one> I have a virtualized Ubuntu running in VirtualBox, however it is running very slowly. The host machine I am using is the HP Pavilion g7 Model#: 2215dx which is running Arch Linux. The processor is the Intel Pentium B950, which does not support hardware virtualization http://goo.gl/zK0lc4, so I can only use 32bit VMs even though the systems architecture is 64-bit. This seems to occur only with Ubuntu or Ubuntu based distributions such as Kubuntu and
<rgb-one> Elementary (Those are the ones I have tried), however it works fine with the ubuntu/trusty32 vagrant image from Vagrant Cloud. Can anyone assist me?
<vlt> m3kk: /dev/mapper is used for either crypt devices or lvm volumes.
<sean_> how do you eliminate the launcher taskbar completely and use  cairo dock instead?
<vlt> m3kk: We can find out where this comes from.
<vlt> m3kk: Does `lvs` list anything?
<m3kk> vlt:that would be golden.. i went from Ubuntu to Win8 and my SSD died... but i have a strange feeling it's just in some frozen state...
<m3kk> vlt: not much  WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.
<m3kk>   /dev/mapper/control: open failed: Permission denied
<TimR> i cant ping any other ips from outside
<m3kk> vlt: sorry i can't make it work when running root either, nothing happens
<sean_> who generates these terminal commands that we use to do various things in ubuntu? is it some kind of programming language or what exactly?
<TimR> bc i really dont want to keep reinstall the server without connecting it to the router
<daftykins> sean_: like what? most are GNU utilities
<Saur0> can anyone help me with rsyslog?
<sean_> daftykins what do yu mean with that?
<lyze> !ask | Saur0
<ubottu> Saur0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Saur0> i've got it up and running and receiving logs from one device
<daftykins> !details | Saur0 on one line please
<ubottu> Saur0 on one line please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vlt> m3kk: hmmmm ... Do you know what this 500 GB sda and 2 GB sdb devices are?
<Saur0> I've set up a log server and configured rsyslog, it is reciving logs from one server but not from a second
<m3kk> vlt: yes, 500gb sda is my hdd that currently holds a win installation. sdb is a thumbdrive i run live from right now
<vlt> m3kk: ok
<m3kk> vlt: before everything went wrong i had a 64gb SSD also, but that disappeard even from BIOS
<vlt> m3kk: Paste blkid, please.
<m3kk> vlt: http://pastebin.com/Vr0k4TbL
<justin_420> could someone help me with a problem i  have in 14.10?
<bekks> justin_420: That depends on your specific question :)
<TimR> well i guess no answers here
<teward> justin_420: you should specify the issue you're having and address it to the channel rather than ask if someone's there
<teward> TimR: patience can sometimes help?
<TimR> i dont have patience today lol
<lyze> ^^
<lyze> TimR, i would suggest trying the same thing out via a different os (maybe windows) then see if it works there
<lyze> when it works then we know that its ubuntu related
<lyze> else your setup is wrong
<justin_420> I just installed 14.10 and i have my laptop plugged into Ethernet and when i try to install wifi drivers it just hangs on applying changes and then i lose my connection. the same goes for downloading anything in software center
<TimR> i have tried with 2 windows machines i can ping out just fine
<TimR> i also can ping out with my other linux machines
<vlt> m3kk: What live distro is this? None of the devices looks like your SSD to me. The loop devices there are some magic of that live system.
<lyze> TimR, with the exact same settings?
<altin> привет парни
<TimR> yep
<m3kk> vlt: right now this is a antergos livecd, i need it for installing, then downloading and creating a ubuntu cd lol. Im kind of in a maze kinda
<lyze> well i guess i'll write a summary down for the others in the chat. because i dont have a idea and im heading to reinstall my os.
<altin> че бля
<vlt> !ru | altin
<ubottu> altin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lyze> TimR, has a problem which networking. he can't ping out with one of his machines. every other one in the network however works. he uses a static ip
<altin> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<m3kk> vlt: what can it possible have done? It looks like it's the liveUSB taking up 32gb somehow but the USB is only 2gb large
<bradlyatc> sounds like a gateway problem or resolv.conf
<lyze> can somebody ban zarpes? he messaged me w/ a scam message
<TimR> its resolv.conf issue
<TimR> some kind of crap bc of dhcp
<daftykins> TimR: you can only edit resolv.conf if you purge 'resolvconf'
<daftykins> TimR: purge that package, reboot, edit resolv.conf - done.
<vlt> m3kk: That’s possible. You can have a file system compressed as "squash-fs", for example, and then have it appear much larger.
<justin_420> anyone know why my wired connection would be dropping out like that?
<m3kk> vlt: i can see it says squashfs, but is there no way it could be a sign of life from my ssd?
<m3kk> :/
<TimR> well how do I purge it?
<vlt> m3kk: Nope, to me it doesn’t look like that at all.
<daftykins> TimR: sudo apt-get purge resolvconf
<m3kk> vlt: ok thanks for your support either way
<TimR> thank you
<vlt> m3kk: You’re welcome.
<justin_420> :/
<pawelA_> what can i do that login needs password? if i make "sudo" in terminal and after suspend i have to use password but not on login
<Saur0> hi can anyone help me out with this rsyslog issue --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266408
<bekks> pawelA_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<bekks> pawelA_: Keep it in the channel please.
<t0t4ln00b> i need some serious assistance
<FlumeRouge> Hi! I know how to create unity launchers for terminal apps, but I want to launch a bash script which in turn launches a daemon (webserver) and I'd rather the thing didn't open a terminal window, but instead ran quietly in the background, AND has its own icon.
<lyze> can somebody send me a ubuntu 14.04.2 /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py  file?
<IdleOne> lyze: you can get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<geirha> FlumeRouge: just configure the launcher to not start a terminal
<lyze> IdleOne, is there a fixed version?
<FlumeRouge> @geira: "Terminal=false" ? i thought I just tried that to no avail.  Lemme investigate further.
<geirha> ops, can someone ban zarpes, please? it spams PMs to whoever talks in this channel
<Pinder> hello
<k1l> hi
<geirha> FlumeRouge: right
<FlumeRouge> @geirha: aha! yes, process is running in the background. hmm, I guess I was hoping it would appear as active icon in launcher so that I could kill it via context menu there.
<geirha> FlumeRouge: It should if you avoid running it in the background
<FlumeRouge> @geirha: yes. trade-offs :)
<geirha> FlumeRouge: Well why are you backgrounding it when you want the opposite anyway?
<FlumeRouge> @geirha: if "Termina=true" then it opens a terminal window, which I don't want, and instead of it sitting in launcher with specified icon, it gets lumped into the rest of the terminals already launched.
<FlumeRouge> @geirha: I probably just don't know the .desktop options well enough. need to poke around some more.
<geirha> FlumeRouge: Well, you set Terminal=false obviously, but why are you backgrounding it?
<FlumeRouge> @geirha: I just don't want it clutering up my workspace. If I alt-tab/tilde to cycle through my apps, it's just one more thing I'd rather not have to be concerned with. I'd prefer it sat in the launcher where I can see that it's running and terminate from.
<geirha> FlumeRouge: Ah, now I get it. Nevermind then. :)
<geirha> I didn't know it would spawn some kind of phantom window when you ran it in the foreground (without a terminal)
<lyze> hello, this happens whenever i click on the additional drivers tab in the software-properties-gtk menu (14.04.2): http://pastebin.com/EWsDVUSe
<FlumeRouge> @geirha: i don't have time to solve this right now. thanks for pithing in though!
<FlumeRouge> *pitching
<vice__> ciaooo
<Caelum> what's the best way to look for packages to remove that you don't need to save space
<aeon-ltd> Caelum: there are orphaned pkgs, but really only you know what you don't need
<Caelum> aeon-ltd: I mean like, a tool to help you look through your installed package list
<aeon-ltd> synaptics?
<Caelum> I guess
<memoryleak> Btw, I had issues with my system freezing. I first suspected nvidia-drivers, but turns out that my SSDs operating with a bogus firmware (Samsung SSD 840 Evo Basic). Firmware update solved the issue. Maybe this might help someone.
<Bashing-om> Caelum: Terminal command : -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- will list 'no longer needed stuff" . look the list over before committing to removal .
<Caelum> yeah that helps, but I meant like large app packages etc.
<FiveAcres> join #perl
<Bashing-om> Caelum: To have a lean mean operating system ? The recommendation is to "build up" rather than "tear down  .
<seyyah> şç
<Guest79817> I have a problem with operati system i did something in synaty but i dont remenber exatly and all may file have a block in I CAN T MOVE TO THE PENDRIVE
<Guest79817> SOMEBODY HELP
<lite260> Hi!
<lyze> Guest79817 what?
<Guest79817> LYZE
<lyze> ?
<Guest79817> I DONT SPEAK ENGLISH VERY GOOD
<lyze> DanDare, thanks for the help 14.04.2 also doesn't work. but i figured out that the nvidia drivers are the problem. so using the open source drivers everything works
<lyze> doesn't matter dont shout just say it
<lyze> or use the locale channel
<Bashing-om> Guest79817: Give an examp;e of what file yopu are moving from where TO where . and the resulting error given by the system.
<Delta706> Sometimes I find that ubuntu uses the wrong keyboard layout. Is there a way to fix this?
<Guest79817> BUT YOU HAVE A PROBLEM LIKE ME
<Bashing-om> Delta706: ubuntu/unity ? one can set the keyboard from the top task bar icon .
<Ben64> Guest79817: stop the caps lock, explain your problem in as much detail as possible
<Delta706> Bashing-om: I guess I am looking for a way to stop it going wrong
<Delta706> rather than change it on the fly each time I hit the bug
<lyze> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<lyze> Delta706,
<Delta706> lyze: is there a kernel fix?
<lyze> Delta706, that should fix it for everytime
<Guest79817> i need restore system ubuntu
<Delta706> lyze: I have the right keyboard shown by the selector which is located by the time indicator
<lyze> Delta706, but it still uses the wrong one?
<lyze> Guest79817, and then do it?
<Delta706> lyze: yes. it is a bug in ubuntu it seems
<lyze> Qo
<Delta706> if I reboot again, it gets it right but it is a pain
<Delta706> lyze: does your suggested command workround the bug to your knowledge?
<lyze> Delta706, i haven't heard of the bug yet. so i guess give it a try. this command simply reconfigures the packages -> askes you which layout you use
<ryanqwerty> hi need some help with virtualbox extension pack, Failed to install the Extension Pack /tmp/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.28-97679.vbox-extpack.
<ryanqwerty> need some help ,anyone...   Failed to install the Extension Pack /tmp/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.28-97679-1.vbox-extpack.
<ryanqwerty> VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=0000000000000000 ErrInfo='VirtualBox version mismatch - expected 4.2 got 4.3'.
<lyze> install a recent version of the extansion pack
<ryanqwerty> trying to enable usb
<Doc-Saintly> I'm using an ubuntu host with virtual box to pass through port 2222 to a guest. I see it open under netstat, but I get connection refused when I try to access this port from outside. Where do I start debugging this?
<lyze> Doc-Saintly, is it important to use nat and portforwarding?
<Doc-Saintly> lyze: I suppose not, I think i've worked around this in the past by using a bridged adapter, but I'd like to know why it's not working :\
<lyze> Doc-Saintly, oh ok :) i also can't get it to work with nat so i also change it always to bridged :\
<Doc-Saintly> :(
<jgcampbell300> Is there a way to have a pxe boot server on a network that already has an dhcp server ?
<ryanqwerty> how to install proper virtual box extension pack for virtualbox-4.3.10
<Doc-Saintly> jgcampbell300: sure, you just have to put a switch behind it and connect all computers you want to wipe to that switch
<Doc-Saintly> er, *boot
<lyze> ryanqwerty, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/   download the correct version of the expansion pack
<lyze> and mount the iso
<lyze> then run "sudo sh PathToMountPoint/VBoxLinuxAdditions.run"
<jgcampbell300> Doc-Saintly, so i use two nics in the server and use it kina like a router ? its local lan being a pxe bootable inviroment ?
<Doc-Saintly> jgcampbell300: and then you can hook a switch to that and connect all other machines to that, if you needed
<Doc-Saintly> jgcampbell300: I came close to doing something like this after reading this article: http://www.servercobra.com/pxe-boot-dban/
<jgcampbell300> Doc-Saintly, ahh ok ... like a mini lab ... perfict ... thanks much
<Doc-Saintly> If you don't intend to nuke the computers, I suggest you use a different boot image ;)
<jgcampbell300> na im going to separate them ... I just need a quicker way to build more computers
<noelplacencia> hey
<jgcampbell300> Ok off to the races ... thanks for the info
<jayjo> How can I check my network capability from the command line/is that possible? on my machine I go to speedtest.net
<jayjo> I'm ssh'd into a machine and want to see if my network is better on the remote machine than my local one
<Doc-Saintly> jayjo: there's probably some better whiz-bang tool, but I would probably use lynx (text-based web browser) with a speed test website that delivers a text result
<Guest73> ,,,,
<gr33n7007h> jayjo: wget -O speedtest-cli https://raw.github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli/master/speedtest_cli.py
<ll_smithi_ll> hello
<Guest73> hello
<Guest73> y a du monde$
<topdownjimmy> Can eyeD3 *move* files into subdirectories?
<ryanqwerty> "no usb devices connected" virtual box extension pack already installed.
<Guest73> ´´´,???????
<akula> ./install.sh
<anonymous_> ./install.sh
<anonymous_> sup
<akula> ./install.sh
<daftykins> akula: error: attempting to run a command in an IRC client
<LordWillO> how stable is Cinnamon on 14.10? Any good tutorials on installing it?
<Ben64> LordWillO: sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<LordWillO> that's it/all?
<Ben64> yep, thats how to install things in ubuntu
<OerHeks> it's the metapackage.
<LordWillO> ok.. it says "failed to locate package cinnamon"
<LordWillO> im guessing there's a repository/ppa to install?
<OerHeks> are you sure you are on 14.10 ubuntu ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-3 (utopic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<LordWillO> well, i guess im not. it's 14.04.2
<OerHeks> not available in 14.04
<LordWillO> well that makes sense. i guess ill try and upgrade it
<krux> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<Ben64> LordWillO: probably best to stay on 14.04 unless you actually need something in utopic
<Ben64> 14.04 is supported until 2019, 14.10 is supported until July
<LordWillO> oh haha.. I'll try krux's link then.
<syntac> i'm running ubuntu in virtualbox. if i run startx and my user doesn't have a ~/.xinitrc file, it defaults to openbox an resizing the VM window also resizes the guest window (which is good). if i put 'exec xterm' in ~/.xinitrc, resizing no longer works (fixed screen resolution)
<syntac> anyone know why this might be?
<Ben64> syntac: you shouldn't be running startx
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm start
<syntac> i don't want to use lightdm
<Ben64> theres also gdm or kdm
<syntac> my overall goal is to use SSH/X11 forwarding to tunnel xmonad from a different machine on this VM
<OerHeks> syntac, then don't  use ubuntu at all, kubuntu uses lightdm too
<syntac> i can get that to work but the screen resolution is fixed. i know guest additions are installed and resizing works because of the method described before
<syntac> this must mean that some other service is being started up that is controlling the screen resolution
<Ben64> or that you're doing it wrong. don't use startx
<syntac> so don't use startx and instead use gdm or kdm?
<krux> lol before a graphical login manager exister startx was there i see no reason why he cant use startx..
<krux> linux is freedom of choice..
<syntac> exactly
<krux> weather its ubuntu / debian or any other distro
<krux> https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/Frequently_asked_questions
<jhutchins> syntac: You might try one of the many other terminal emulators.
<krux> look there see if it might help..
<jhutchins> syntac: Also, #vbox might know about this.
<syntac> i'll check with vbox. it 'works' right now, but only when the default xinitrc is used. i looked through it but didn't see anything about why it might dynamically resize the window
<syntac> krux, i am able to successfully tunnel the xmonad session on to my local machine
<hakan_> hello
<hakan_> hello
<dev_> Could someone help me track down exactly why Chrome is immediately allocating at least 80% of my memory and crashing?  I have all my extensions disabled.
<dev_> Hi :)
<dev_> oh, okay.  bye haha
#ubuntu 2016-02-22
<craysiii> so... does disabling ipv6 in network manager not really disable ipv6?
<NoWayGone> hi
<NoWayGone> i need help i just can not figure out how to get sunvox to run on ubuntu 14.04.04
<auctus> if i install 16.04 alpha or beta, itll be the final version just through the normal updates? it wont be like trying to upgrade from 15 to 16 / all those problems?
<auctus> i mean by april ill have the final and i wont have to reinstall the final
<minitrue> Bashing-om: yes :P
<NoWayGone> http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/
<minitrue> Bashing-om: but at least im in now, I purge fglrx and reinstall it, remove xorg.conf and reboot
<NoWayGone> the exe just will not run ugh
<NoWayGone> so disgusted
<k1l> auctus: no. just run the updates and it will stay on the lts
<minitrue> now the problem is that i cant choose xorg or any proprietary driver from the "additional drivers"
<minitrue> and im stock with a crappy resolution
<NoWayGone> please help
<Bashing-om> minitrue: Good plan . then ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Let the system do it's thing .
<k1l> NoWayGone: for -exe support better ask the wine guys.
<minitrue> in the additional drivers window it says " using manualy isntalled drivers" and I cant select xorg or even fglrx
<NoWayGone> its a linux program
<auctus> k1l: what i mean is, installing 16.04 beta, the automatic updates means itll be the final eventually, no different from installing the final? so i'll be on the real 16.04 and not the beta just by letting it update over time?
<minitrue> Bashing-om: oh! excelent im gonna try that!
<k1l> NoWayGone: you said .exe. but http://www.warmplace.ru/wiki/sunvox:manual_en lists what to do
<NoWayGone> what do i do/
<NoWayGone> i tried that
<Bashing-om> minitrue: That is after the purge of FGLRX and the current xorg.conf file !
<k1l> !final | auctus
<ubottu> auctus: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<NoWayGone> i don't understand
<auctus> isnt dist-upgrade notorious? I tried upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 or something and it just totally bombed i had to reinstall :p
<k1l> NoWayGone: "my car ist broken" will not help to repair it :)   what exactly doesnt work?
<NoWayGone> k1 please help i been at at this all day
<NoWayGone> the command
<NoWayGone> and the exe wont run
<NoWayGone> yet it runs in xfce
<NoWayGone> i dont understand
<NoWayGone> do you/
<NoWayGone> please help
<NoWayGone> im new at this
<k1l> what error do you get? what do you try to do?
<NoWayGone> the file wont run
<NoWayGone> for the software
<k1l> yout tried what command exactly? got what output or error exactly?
<NoWayGone> it does not run it does not open
<NoWayGone>  go to the sunvox directory (use cd command), enter chmod a+x sunvox and then ./sunvox
<NoWayGone> does not run
<k1l> ok, what gives you "pwd" in terminal?
<NoWayGone> /home/username
<k1l> that cant work in that folder. go to the folder like the wiki page tells you
<minitrue> Bashing-om: it worked like a champ!
<minitrue> 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' didnt work
<sparks_> resize2fs: Can't read a block bitmap while trying to resize... any idea why this is happening?
<Bashing-om> minitrue: Great .. 'buntu getting smarter alla the time, huh ?
<silvian> NoWayGone: you need to give your executable permissions to execute
<Bashing-om> minitrue: Huh ? Now I am confused ... Ya up and running ?
<minitrue> Bashing-om: yes, im up and running, dont know exactly what happened or what did solve the problem, but im up and running 1920
<silvian> @NoWayGone use terminal for that go into the directory where its located
<Bashing-om> minitrue: OK, .. All's well that ends well .
<silvian> then run something like chmod 740 nameofyourbinary
<k1l> silvian: that is exactly what i told him just before. and what is exactly written in the instructions on the official wiki page i linked him
<silvian> then ./nameofyourbinary should work
<silvian> oh right k1l you're on the case already :)
<NoWayGone> how do i go to the folder using terminal
<silvian> eh cd folderName
<NoWayGone> i do appreciate the help though
<auctus> i saw a chart i cant find now but it looked kinda like this http://i.imgur.com/u1op6eR.png, so anything on 16.04 no matter what you install (alpha/beta/final) would just be a software update, and 16.10 is a dist-upgrade? Just wondering how much hassle if any its gonna be if i install 16.04 beta (cause im excited about it)
<silvian> cd helps you walk through directories
<k1l> NoWayGone: use "cd" to change to the next folder. cd somefolder will enter the somefolder directory
<silvian> then do ls to see where you're located
<silvian> i mean list files in current directory
<k1l> auctus: dist-upgrade is a missleading term.
<silvian> pwd prints current directory path etc
<NoWayGone> i typed cd sunvox
<k1l> auctus: if you install the alpha/beta and run the usual update you will end up on the final release and stay there
<auctus> cool, im gonna install the beta on my laptop this week
<NoWayGone> umm
<NoWayGone> hmm
<silvian> ?
<NoWayGone> i got to go work guysin like 10 mins
<k1l> auctus: be aware that it might break and you need to troubleshoot on your own in most times. its a development release and if you need a running system better stay on finals
<NoWayGone> could you please tell me what to type and ill save the info
<NoWayGone> i really want this to work
<k1l> NoWayGone: its all described here: http://www.warmplace.ru/wiki/sunvox:manual_en#installing
<silvian> ok i think you need a basic crash course in bash shell to help you understand this
<NoWayGone> i dont have time right now
<silvian> which is probalby gonna take over 10 mins to fully comprehend
<auctus> k1l: my desktop is on 15.10 if i need to do any real work, laptop is pretty much just browser/text editor, laptop is still on 14.04
<NoWayGone> whatever this is bs help
<auctus> im willing to take some risks to live in The Future on my laptop. :p
<k1l> auctus: just to warn you :)
<NoWayGone> not call
<silvian> well i understand this may be frustrating
<silvian> if you're new to linux/unix type environments
<silvian> and permissions are a concept which may be difficult to grasp at first
<NoWayGone> no your treating me as if i should just know
<k1l> NoWayGone: cd x makes you go to the folder x in your actual position.
<silvian> navigating the shell is one of the key things to master
<NoWayGone> why dont you start learning how to build a space craft and ill just give the math to do so
<NoWayGone> bs
<k1l> NoWayGone: we cant know what you see or what folders you have. easiest is to work with the wiki page given you. because that is straight forward how to steps
<NoWayGone> you know what
<silvian> i recommend this
<silvian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eak552k925g
<nullzen> NoWayGone, they are being much nicer than many would
<NoWayGone> this is exactly why people hate ubuntu
<nullzen> you should really curb your attitude as you ask for FREE the support
<NoWayGone> linix mint usersa actually help
<silvian> as well as these
<silvian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x73WTEltyHU
<NoWayGone> bs
<silvian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbC6vQLczQA
<k1l> NoWayGone: dont blame us if you dont want to read 5 lines from the official howto
<NoWayGone> you now have your answer why people hate ubuntu support
<k1l> silvian: enough. he is not interessted and using mint anyway
<nullzen> you should learn to help yourself and not be a dick
<k1l> !mint | NoWayGone
<ubottu> NoWayGone: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SchrodingersScat> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nullzen> sorry
<silvian> Right i understand that there is a pretty steep learning curve when switching from more traditional OS like Windows to Linux
<silvian> and I appreciate there are some frustrations with stuff like that
<silvian> but I don't appreciate the attitude of not being willing to learn
<silvian> and to put in some effort in trying to understand some of the basic concepts
<silvian> the right attitude and mindset is key towards achieveing anything in life really... including learning bash which is scary at first i know. :)
<nullzen> we live in a time where people expect instan gratification
<k1l> lets move on, please
<silvian> yes lets
<nullzen> do you guys know if there is an issue with the full disk encryption found in the installer?
<nullzen> when I startup, cryptsetup gives an error, then kicks in on the drive
<ouroumov> I've had troubles with FDE myself nullzen.
<ouroumov> In the end I fell back to using $HOME directory encryption instead.
<nullzen> ouroumov, has your system run kind of slow as well because of it?
<nullzen> Im wondering if I should just reinstall
<nullzen> and not use FDE
<ouroumov> No, however since I tried I've got a grabled spash screen that survives across a clean reinstall for some reason
<nullzen> lol
<ouroumov> garbled *
<ouroumov> I hope this feature will be nailed down for 16.04 cause I'd really like to be able to use it. ^^"
<nullzen> exactly
<nullzen> and God forbid trump gets elected, were gonna need it!!
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | nullzen
<ubottu> nullzen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> he doesn't have a chance
<k1l> ouroumov: nullzen best is to file a bug, or contribute to a bug if its already filed.
<ouroumov> Yeah
<nullzen> just found the bugsplt for it
<nullzen> already well reported evidently
<nullzen> lol
<silvian> @nullzen: might wanna switch back to just $HOME_DIR encryption till its sorted?
<ozysimpson_> How do i go about unintalling ubuntu from my macbook pro please?
<k1l> ozysimpson_: just install another OS over it
<AthenaPvP> Hey I'm looking at my processes and a process named 'Xorg' WAS using between 50 to 90% of my processing speed, causing MAJOR lag in my computer. Any idea what Xorg is and what I can do to prevent this?
<silvian> i believe its related to GUI graphics?
<silvian> and i believe someone has had this problem because they changed font types in their terminal
<silvian> a font type Monospace
<silvian> I'm guessing this is not related to your problem though no?
<derp_commander> hehe, 1701 users
<AthenaPvP> silvian: how do I prevent it from happening again? It's lowered itself backdown to 5% max, but it might happen again.
<derp_commander> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<AthenaPvP> I was semi-afk. sorry.x D
<silvian> yeah was it caused by messing with font types?
<AthenaPvP> I have no idea
<AthenaPvP> Also: any tips on speeding up my PC for low-end users?
<silvian> because this was a reported problem for kde before
<Tyroooone> Hello.
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: did you check your BIOS first?
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: chek my BIOS for what?
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: clock speed, multiplier, and fan settings
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: nope, how do I do that?
<Tyroooone> I have a problem with Jack and a problem compiling a linux vst, can anyone help me?
<k1l> AthenaPvP: see Xubuntu or Lubuntu if you want more lightweight
<AthenaPvP> I hear about overclocking a lot, but I avoid it because you ahve to poke inside your computer.
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: depends on the computer model, but generally you reboot and press a key
<AthenaPvP> mine would be del.
<derp_commander> dell or del?
<AthenaPvP> del
<derp_commander> (note that either would have been a semantically valid answer)
<silvian> AthenaPvP: here are some troubleshooting tips
<silvian> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/100-cpu-usage-from-xorg-process-how-to-to-troubleshoot-4175512292/
<silvian> how to figure out which processes might bue causing xorg to spike up
<AthenaPvP> k1l: oh please don't make me install another OS.
<silvian> usually caused by some apps using up a lot of GPU resources
<k1l> AthenaPvP: you can switch by installing the metapackage and then choose at the login screen
<silvian> see if that helps norrow it down for ya
<Tyroooone> So...jack?
<derp_commander> Tyroooone: the audio service?
<Tyroooone> Yea.
<AthenaPvP> k1l: would I need to re-install anything or does it just changes the gui?
<derp_commander> join the club :-/
<Tyroooone> The last time I used Ubuntu it worked no problem, now nothing connects to it.
<k1l> AthenaPvP: just changes the gui
<derp_commander> Tyroooone: JACK is kinda finnicky, what does qjackctl say?
<k1l> Tyroooone: maybe in #ubuntustudio they know better. (or its the wrong time of day)
<derp_commander> k1l: no one's alive in there
<derp_commander> believe me, that was the first place I went 
<Tyroooone> Alright, I'll try them.
<derp_commander> Tyroooone: I don't think you'll get any response
<silvian> AthenaPvP: more related articles for ya
<silvian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036570
<Tyroooone> I can still try.
<AthenaPvP> silvian: I'm trying to debug it right now with the first method
<silvian> cool
<Tyroooone> Honestly the Jack thing isn't to big of a problem, it's not actually stopping me from working, just from routing Midi from my keyboard to my application.
<derp_commander> Tyroooone: I've been trying to get JACK working to patch between MuseScore and LMMS
<Tyroooone> The compilation getting terminated by a missing directory is cripling though.
<AthenaPvP> It's firefox...
<Tyroooone> The only other time I've used Jack it was super easy and just worked.
<AthenaPvP> How do I get firefox to use less resources?
<ouroumov> AthenaPvP, uBlock Origin + Privacy Badger
<derp_commander> But my sitch is a little unique. I put together a Kali VM for netsec work, but since it was the primary Linux system I used, over time it ended up accumulating other software
<derp_commander> In particular, what has ended up to be a pretty extensive music composition suite
<derp_commander> But given the way Kali is configured, that's really not the brightest, or most efficient, way of running things
<silvian> AthenaPvP: I would imagine its probably what's running on firefox right now?
<silvian> like have you got many youtube tabs open?
<AthenaPvP> silvian: I have one youtube tab open, and 5 other tabs, including this one.
<silvian> I'm usually guilty for that. :P
<AthenaPvP> k1l: what would you reccomend if my processor is 1.6ghz?
<k1l> AthenaPvP: what cpu is that?
<AthenaPvP> k1l: how do I check?
<k1l> AthenaPvP: lshw in temrinal
<derp_commander> look on the PC case? -_-
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: it's not on there.
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: then what k1l said
<Tyroooone> Derp, you ever compilie any vst's that used a juce created makefile?
<ouroumov> AthenaPvP, lswh -C cpu
<derp_commander> Tyroooone: wat?
<AthenaPvP> k1l: "warning, you should run this command as a super user.
<Tyroooone> I'm trying to figure out where to put the SDK files for VST.
<derp_commander> I try to stay as far away from the compiler as I can, for the sake of my health
<k1l> AthenaPvP: dont mind that. the info is there
<AthenaPvP> okay, it took a bit but I found it. pastebin, sec.
<AthenaPvP> k1l: AMD E1-1200 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<noals> hi, would it be a problem if i change the partition size of the swap partition i used for the instalation of ubuntu ?
<Tyroooone> Arg.
<derp_commander> bigger or smaller, online or offline?
<noals> smaller but it still would be 40Go
<k1l> AthenaPvP: Xubuntu or Lubuntu for that.
<silvian> AthenaPvP: ouch
<silvian> you're running a pretty low spec machine mate
<ouroumov> noals, 40Go of SWAP? wtf?
<k1l> noals: how much is it? and how much ram do you have?
<AthenaPvP> silvian: I got the computer for $100 total, so I'm not complaining.
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: or smaller
<silvian> could be why the poor thing is struggling
<silvian> fair enough
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: what?
<silvian> yeah firefox tends to be a nutter for resources
<silvian> its gonna try eat them all
<AthenaPvP> silvian: I haven't had any problems until I installed Linux.
<derp_commander> silvian: <jamie hyneman voice> Well THERE'S your problem!</voice>
<noals> ouroumov k1l it is 50Go actually and i have 16Go of ram
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: what were using before? XP?
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: 7 Ultimate.
<k1l> noals: swap = ram is fine
<ouroumov> noals, you need at most twice the RAM space of swap
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: that... that's not possible
<k1l> ouroumov: wrong
<ouroumov> k1l, I said at most
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: Pardon? Been using it for about a year
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: Ah shit, forgot I had stuff to clean downstairs. I'll be back.
<k1l> ouroumov: noals you need swap = ram if you want to use hibernation. all other sizes are just "do what you want"
<noals> yeah i knew but i just wanted to take 10Go from it so i can easely deplace file between windows and ubuntu separated from my other stuff
<k1l> you can even go without swap at all
<derp_commander> [all the sudden his PC turns into a black hole]
<noals> so i can change the swap partition to 40Go it wont cause a problem with the ubuntu instalation ?
<ouroumov> noals, I've got 6G of RAM and 4G of SWAP, never had any problem
<ouroumov> 8G of ram *
<derp_commander> long as it's enough for whatever it is you do
<noals> ouroumov i know the size is more than enough but it is changing it after instalation that worry me
<silvian> @AnthenaPHP: try perhaps an alternative ligher weight browser and fewer tabs
<k1l> noals: what programs do you use? something heavy ram usage like cutting videos or rendering 3d models or using virtualization?
<silvian> Here's a list to get you started
<silvian> https://www.starryhope.com/10-alternative-browsers-for-ubuntu-linux/
<k1l> noals: dont worry.
<k1l> noals: ubuntu uses that swap that is there. no matter how much.
<noals> ok thx
<noals> its for trying some game programming, i installed ubuntu for that
<tdelam> Hey, I have this odd issue, does anyone know why this would be? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15167535/
<derp_commander> shouldn't the swap be LARGER than the RAM though, so it can be used to cache things too big to fit in memory?
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: back.
<noals> i was able to compile the engine i chose and an example project so im happy already lol
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: why do you say that's  not possible?
<derp_commander> tdelam: distutils has repeatedly had some small, but bizzarre problems in the past
<noals> anyway, thx for help, i go change the partition, cya
<derp_commander> try #python
<AthenaPvP> Also a question in general, and not neccesarily Ubuntu support, but if I needed help programming where would I go in IRC chat?
<derp_commander> either ##programming or a channel like #python or ##c
<AthenaPvP> thanks derp_commander
<tdelam> thanks derp_commander
<derp_commander> jiynx!
<AthenaPvP> k1l: out of the two you've given me, which would you prefer?
<k1l> AthenaPvP: lubuntu is more minimal, but more lightway. xubuntu looks like winxp
<noals> hi again, i have another question, what would be the best partition format for a partition used by windows and ubuntu ?
<k1l> noals: ntfs
<AthenaPvP> k1l: you sure? Xubuntu looks like a Mac.
<noals> ok thx
<noals> cya ^^
<ouroumov> AthenaPvP, Xubuntu can be made to look like XP
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: up to interpretation I suppose
<ouroumov> It's very configurable
<derp_commander> you can also manually replace your user shell with the package manager
<AthenaPvP> Oh so I can basically make it look like whatever I want?
<k1l> AthenaPvP: well, if you mean the dock at the bottom, yes. but the overall experience is more winxp'ish to me.
<AthenaPvP> k1l: Ah, okay then,.
<k1l> AthenaPvP: install "xubuntu-desktop" package. then logout. choose xubuntu on the login screen.
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: as I often say, you can do anything on linux, with the right packages and some elbow grease
<AWAW> Hey all, does anyone know how I can boot from a live cd and install nvidia drivers so that I can actually install ubuntu on my laptop? I'm trying to dual boot and I have a geforce gtx
<AWAW> so when I boot I get the "nouveau E[DRM] failed to create 0x00000080, -22" error
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | AWAW
<ubottu> AWAW: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AthenaPvP> k1l: just to double-check... I WON'T need to re-install anything?
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: well, unless you want two DMs lying around, you should probably remove the original ubuntu-desktop  as well
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: what's a DM?
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: and I mean it wont wipe my drive or anything, right?
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: like if I had Skype I'll still have skype with Xubuntu.
<derp_commander> desktop manager, more exactly a DWM (desktop window manager)
<AWAW> Bashing-om: yeah I found that just as I asked the question... thanks!
<AWAW> is it common for the boot process to get stuck on "attached scsi disk" ?
<mrr411> so i got a waitd issue with my amd drivers the opensource one messes with the colour on city skylines but the proprietory ones mess with skype and ciaro docks any one elce have this issue?
<mrr411> weird not waitd
<Bashing-om> AWAW: Try it .. when booted with "nomodeset" one can then install a graphics driver .
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: except for the desktop tools particular to GNOME, no, your apps will be the same
<AWAW> Bashing-om: currently it's hanging on "Attached SCSI disk"
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: thank you.
<AthenaPvP> what's GNOME?
<derp_commander> what you may have to redo is any configuation of your desktop environment
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: the default DWM of Ubuntu (I think they call their spin-off "Unity" now)
<AthenaPvP> OH okay. xP
<Bashing-om> AWAW: NO, that is not right to hang . Did you verify the .iso file's integrity. and check the copy to disk ?
<AWAW> Bashing-om: well I think I've used it before. should I try running the "check disc" thing with those same options?
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: remember, Linux is not so much a single entity as it is a collection of interlocking pieces
<AWAW> also, I am attempting a dual boot and I've already installed windows 10. could that be messing around with it?
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: So if I were to switch from Ubunto to say.. Fedora, I would still have my installed programs?
<derp_commander> AWAW: if it were to turn out that Win10 were preventing dual-boot, that would so not surprise me anymore
<Bashing-om> AWAW: Would not hurt at this point to "check disk for defects" . Rather it be a bad copy as hardware problems .
<AWAW> mhm
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: no, that's more tricky because Fedora uses a different package manager
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: okay. So so long as the package manager is the same I can switch entire systems?
<Bashing-om> AWAW: Win10 is general;y UEFI, install ubuntu in the same mode .
<derp_commander> yeah. not easily, but doable
<AWAW> Bashing-om: well I disabled uefi earlier since it was doing this shit, maybe reenabling it will help
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: Linus is badass.
<AthenaPvP> Linux*
<derp_commander> Don't you know it :-)
<AthenaPvP> What I DON'T like though, is that firefox doesn't highlight the URL when I click on it, how do I fix this?
<mrr411> switch to chrome lol
<derp_commander> that's a firefox problem, ask #firefox
<derp_commander> mrr411: [evil glare]
<AthenaPvP> mrr411: I would if Chrome still supported Java.
<mrr411> lol
<Bashing-om> AWAW: UEFI is the comming thing .. and beats the old partitioning scheme all hollow . It is different and there is a learning curve . I have yet to climb that curve .
<xangua> AthenaPvP: like it does on Windows you mean? There's a specific about:config setting for this
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: it says that #firefox is unregisters.
<AWAW> hmmm :\ now it seems to be hanging on a different thing...
<AthenaPvP> xangua: where do I find this?
<AWAW> "new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd"
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: with just one "#"?
<xangua> AthenaPvP: in about:config
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: I used that link you used.
<squinty> AthenaPvP,  do you mean click on a address in the url field?  if so that can be changed in about:config
<derp_commander> squinty: don't go asking people to dive into about:config when they don't know what it is they're doing
<squinty> derp_commander, get off your high horse please
<derp_commander> actually, it's a pony ;-P
<AthenaPvP> derp_commander: I found it effortlessly and now it's working... I'm not THAT incompotent.
<derp_commander> AthenaPvP: the setting to highlight links?
<xangua> AthenaPvP: you can also just use the keyboard combo of control+L
<squinty> AthenaPvP,  type  about:config in url field -> type bar in the search field -> browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll and then click on that to change from false to true
<xangua> Or F6 or something, don't remember
<AthenaPvP> yeah it's browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll.
<AthenaPvP> Anyways, afk for a bit while ths installs.
<pantato> hi i'
<pantato> i'm running into a package dependency issue that i'm not seeing on google
<pantato> what's the paste bin version you guys prefer?
<ouroumov> Any is fine
<pantato> http://pastebin.com/kgSnaLfg
<AthenaPvP> Whelp, brb.
<Tyroooone> Oh my glob.
<Tyroooone> I'm going to end up killing myself pretty soon.
<Tyroooone> So much time invested into the simplest problem and no solution in site.
<squinty> ...or sight
<Tyroooone> Yea, or the correct spelling.
<ouroumov> pantato, If you wanna install youtube-dl I recommand doing so by python-pip
<pantato> i'm more concerned with solving the dependency issue.
<ouroumov> pantato, try aptitude
<ouroumov> sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude install <package>
<ouroumov> It should compute some solutions to resolve the dependency problem
<AthenaPvP> Alright, how do I get rid of unity?
<AthenaPvP> And where do I modify the GUI for Xunbutu?
<ouroumov> AthenaPvP, at le login screen after having executed sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<AthenaPvP> ouroumov: thanks
<somsip> AthenaPvP: possibly still relevant - YMMV http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<AthenaPvP> btw k1l thanks. This is 21 billion times faster.
<pantato> http://pastebin.com/DzBq20tQ dude wtf
<k_sze[work]> Since recent versions of Ubuntu (with kernel 4.0+) support live kernel patching, there is no real need to reboot before running `apt-get autoremove`, right?
<somsip> pantato: "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages"
<dillon> I need help with some emulation
<dillon> more specfic running bittorrent on linux
<AthenaPvP> dillon: I believe that there is a bittorrent on the application store.
<AthenaPvP> if not, then WINE.
<SchrodingersScat> !torrent | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<reisio> plenty of bittorrent apps for Unix systems
<reisio> dillon: what're you used to?
<somsip> !details | dillon (or give more details on the help you need)
<ubottu> dillon (or give more details on the help you need): Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dillon> I'm used to bittorrent (the original) and I feel like it works best when compared to transmission and the other torrent clients.  It is also not in the store otherwise I would not be here lol.  And I am not good with emulating programs
<reisio> dillon: then go with transmission
<dillon> I have it now and I don't like it
<reisio> I think Deluge is more like the original bittorrent client
<reisio> and Transmission very much not
<squinty> +1 for deluge-gtk
<reisio> Transmission is fine, but it has a very Mac OS GUI feel
<reisio> which isn't my particular cup of caffeine
<dillon> done tried qbittorrent and vuze both are inferior to the orginial
<senpai> tixati is life
<senpai> try it
<dillon> I tried tixati when I was on Win7 and I like the idea of it but I thought it could be improved upon slightly
<SchrodingersScat> !info bittorrent
<ubottu> bittorrent (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorrent client - console tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.6ubuntu1 (wily), package size 42 kB, installed size 204 kB
<SchrodingersScat> I mean, it's in the repos...?
<SchrodingersScat> one of a range of options
<Neil__> hey anyone wanna play monopoly online?
<AbbieHoffman> hi, in ubuntu to change the superuser password does that change the /home directory's password or can I just change the superusers pw and if so how do I do that?
<sfdebug> does anyone here had problem with ethernet connection in ubuntu 14.04?
<alyyy> AbbieHoffman: I think you can run sudo passwd.  that would run passwd as root.
<AthenaPvP> sfdebug: I didn't.
<alyyy> AbbieHoffman: that should only touch the root password
<SchrodingersScat> !root | alyyy
<ubottu> alyyy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AthenaPvP> So I'm using xubuntu now, but I noticed in Ubuntu it set the top-bar so that it was the x - and + button on the right side. How do I do this?
<mrr411> HAHAHAHA ubuttu lol
<Bashing-om> AbbieHoffman: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo .
<AbbieHoffman> hey thanks guys
<squinty> ubottu not ubuttu
<xangua> AthenaPvP: how do you do what?
<truexfan81> that auto-config thing for phpmyadmin, is that an ubuntu thing?
<truexfan81> i'm trying to figure out where i need to go to suggest adding nginx as an option for it
<AthenaPvP> xangua: I don't know how to word it.. But in Ubuntu the very top bar had a neat little function where it would double as a way to press the exit, maximize, and minimize buttons as well.
<AthenaPvP> Does that make sense?
<Loshki> sfdebug: it's an LTS, so ethernet problems are supposed to be rare, if not nonexistent. Something special about your hardware?
<xangua> AthenaPvP: no, sorry
<sfdebug> Loshki, that occurred with two computers in the same day... mine and the computer of a friend where i work
<Tyroooone> Goddamnit.
<Tyroooone> I thought I found where the file needed to be, but still nothing.
<Tyroooone> Same error no matter what.
<AthenaPvP> xangua: if you Maximize Firefox (or your current browser) you'll see that at the top-left corner there is the maximize, minimize, and close buttons if you highlight it.
<AWAW> has anyone else seen the "new high speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd" message result in a hanging boot?
<xangua> AthenaPvP: you can't do that in xfce if that's what you're asking
<dillon> hey, senpai if you are still on here I wanted to say thanks for all the help that I got from you guys.  Tixati was able to install very easily, at least I'll be familiar with it
<AthenaPvP> xangua: shame.
<senpai> no problems dillon, if you have questions with it, feel free to pm me, but im not a pro, it's pretty simple.
<dillon> like I said I used it before but I am very biased toward the original and BitLord
<testingdev> asdasdasdasdasdasdadasd    
<Loshki> sfdebug: well, the next step would be determine the ethernet card model number, and see if it's a known problem, with (hopefully) a known workaround.
<testingdev> sorry
<AWAW> no matter what I do when I try to install from a live cd or a usb, the goddamn thing hangs every time
<AWAW> :(
<mrr411> how does one turn an exicutable run file into a seachable program that can be put inot a dock
<mrr411> into
<dimeetrees> Hi
<AthenaPvP> hello dimeetrees
<AthenaPvP> So who said what channel I should go to if I wanted help on coding?
<AthenaPvP> I tried ##coding and ##programming, neither are what I saw before.
<DoubleAW> AthenaPvP: when you say coding, what specifically do you mean
<squinty> !alis | AthenaPvP
<ubottu> AthenaPvP: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<dimeetrees> is there a way to make ubuntu windows not lag? I am running a pretty solid machine, have upgraded to the latest kernal, and made sure I have the proper drivers. Im currently using 60% of my ram and windows wont resize in real time. When I don't have any windows open they resize just fine.
<AthenaPvP> thanks squinty
<mrr411> i have 0 lag
<reisio> dimeetrees: could be your gpu isn't up to it
<reisio> dimeetrees: you might try using something other than compiz/unity
<dimeetrees> My gpu is definitely up to it. That much I know.
<reisio> dimeetrees: what is it?
<dimeetrees> GTX 780 ti
<reisio> with nvidia's proprietary drivers?
<dimeetrees> yep, installed recommended ones
<reisio> you might want to double check the version is correct for your card, with nvidia's compatibility list on their site
<reisio> sometimes very specific version ranges are required
<dimeetrees> ok will do
<DoubleAW> anyone know how to resolve the live boot hanging when reading ata devices
<reisio> after that, you can make sure it's configured properly for opengl/etc.
<dimeetrees> just ran lshw -c video
<truexfan81> is #ubuntu-server normally dead around this time?
<dimeetrees> and the clock is 33mhz
<dimeetrees> that doesnt sound right
<reisio> truexfan81: late (EST) on Sunday night? probably
<truexfan81> grr
<reisio> server questions are also applicable here, though
<AthenaPvP> Is there any way to change how Xubuntu handles the placing of the x - and + signs?
<reisio> AthenaPvP: to the right side?
<AthenaPvP> reisio: from the right side to the left.
<reisio> AthenaPvP: yeah, we call them window decorations
<truexfan81> i've asked in here several times today already
<reisio> you can do it with the tweak tool most simplest, IIRC
<reisio> truexfan81: yeah but I didn't see
<reisio> wasting your time telling me you already asked :p
<Abe_> prev
 * reisio has supper to make, considers leav-ing...
<truexfan81> ok on 14.04 server i'm trying to get phpmyadmin to work with nginx
<Tyroooone> So hurray, I figured out my problem compiling.
<reisio> AthenaPvP: 'ubuntu-tweak' I guess it's called nowadays
<truexfan81> issue is the auto config program that runs during install doen't have nginx as an option
<reisio> AthenaPvP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left etc.
<reisio> truexfan81: what's it got?
<truexfan81> and if you choose neither option it doesn't generate a config for it
<truexfan81> apache2 and lighthttpd
<reisio> what kind of config does it make, exactly?
<truexfan81> ok for example by default phpmyadmin only allows access from 127.0.0.1
<truexfan81> one of the options in the config allows you to add other ip addresses
<truexfan81> thats the main thing i need
<reisio> oh okay
<truexfan81> until i can add my ip to it, i can't access it
<reisio> truexfan81: and no newer version of phpmyadmin has nginx?
<truexfan81> i've no idea
<dimeetrees> Ok so I double checked and Im running the tested proprietary driver according to synaptic package manager
<truexfan81> i just installed what was in the repos
<dimeetrees> But the version is older than the one on Nvidias site when I input my video card
<truexfan81> its a game server so i don't want to risk breaking it by trying untested versions
<reisio> truexfan81: what version?
<reisio> right, but you only need the config
<reisio> dimeetrees: that could be good or bad, really, you need to check against nvidia's list of supported
<reisio> truexfan81: what version, quick quick
<truexfan81> as soon as i figure out how to get it to tell me the version i'll let you know
<reisio> truexfan81: dpkg -l | grep -i phpmyadmin
<dimeetrees> whats the best way to load in the latest drivers ?
<truexfan81>  4:4.0.10-1
<reisio> dimeetrees: well, with nvidia's proprietary drivers, you don't necessarily want the latest, as I've said
<krycek> AthenaPvP: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/preferences
<dimeetrees> reisio: I have the recommended ones, but they arn't doing the job
<dimeetrees> reisio: Not sure how i can optimize any further
<reisio> dimeetrees: yes... you said...
<reisio> dimeetrees: but what I said... and will now say again...
<reisio> is that you should check...
<reisio> with nvidia.com's list
<reisio> ...to ensure your recommended version is _the_ recommended version
<reisio> check from the horse's mouth
<truexfan81> reisio: 4:4.0.10-1
<reisio> truexfan81: sorry, I saw
<reisio> truexfan81: well, I don't see much on upstream's site
<reisio> truexfan81: this looks good: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/phpMyAdmin#Nginx
<reisio> gooooottttaaa have supper now, bbl
<DoubleAW> actually, is there a support channel that's more specifically oriented to installation issues?
<reisio> DoubleAW: nope
<reisio> this is the place
<DoubleAW> :/
<DoubleAW> it seems like no one can help me. hrm
<reisio> what's up?
<DoubleAW> well
<DoubleAW> I have two issues with my setup:
<DoubleAW> 1) I've installed windows 10
<reisio> AthenaPvP: #friendly-coders, or #insertprogramminglanguagehere
<reisio> DoubleAW: faster
<DoubleAW> 2) my laptop uses nvidia geforce gtx
<DoubleAW> when I boot, it hangs at some point
<DoubleAW> in a variety of places
<reisio> not the same place every time?
<DoubleAW> but I've disabled uefi (enabled CSM), use nomodeset
<DoubleAW> usually the same set of one or two lines
<reisio> k
<DoubleAW> either "new high-speed usb device... xhci_hcd"
<DoubleAW> or "attached scsi disk"
<reisio> I will say that, with dual booting
<reisio> you might want to hop into your bios/uefi prefs
<reisio> and poke things that mention s/ata
<reisio> or "compatibility mode"
<reisio> or the like
<DoubleAW> hmmmm
<truexfan81> reisio: that does not cover my issue of not having a .conf file for it
<reisio> truexfan81: what's the .conf name?
<DoubleAW> well there is a sata menu... but it doesn't have any options that I can see
<truexfan81> umm
<reisio> truexfan81: pastebin the .conf it makes for apache and/or lighttpd
<reisio> DoubleAW: look :)
<reisio> I'll bbl, other folk will remain
<truexfan81> i guess i could purge it and install it for apache and get you the conf that way
 * reisio shrugs
<truexfan81> but even with it, i'd have no clue where to put the thing for nginx
<reisio> there are other ways to go about it, but I've gtg right now :D
<reisio> well I'm not sure what config you're even talking about
<DoubleAW> reisio: yeh, I checked, there's only one menu option and it has only one possible setting :(
<DoubleAW> I'll keep looking online...
<reisio> perhaps #phpmyadmin or #nginx would know better
<reisio> DoubleAW: try searching for your laptop model number, in quotes with site:ubuntuforums.org
<reisio> very handy, that
<truexfan81> #nginx doesn't know #phpmyadmin has been dead the past 4hours...
<DoubleAW> mhm I'll try that
<reisio> bbl for real!
<DoubleAW> the forums are down
 * DoubleAW sighs
<AbbieHoffman> can someone here recommend a good "techie" GUI for ubuntu?
<DoubleAW> reisio: !!! googling the model did lead me to a page that was useful... as it turns out, someone found a collection of like 20 options that eventually make it boot. such a pain though
<reisio> DoubleAW: :) also, you can usually use google's cache, for example, when sites are down
<reisio> AbbieHoffman: techie?
<reisio> AbbieHoffman: like, needlessly gui-y?
<ePierre> Hi there
<reisio> AbbieHoffman: maybe enlightenment, with cool-retro-term?
<reisio> https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term#user-content-screenshots
<reisio> ePierre: ohai
<ePierre> I tried downloading and installing the latest xenial image, but I'm facing a bug that apparently has been reported already (it's about DBus and Upower)
<DoubleAW> reisio: yeah, luckily the cache did have it
<ePierre> hei reisio  :)
<reisio> DoubleAW: luckiiiieeeee
<ePierre> is there anything I can do to bypass this issue and install 16.04?
<DoubleAW> now I'm just hoping it lets me install without a fuss :p and that I can set up the partitions the way I want...
<AbbieHoffman> reisio: alright probably on the ubuntu software center?
<reisio> AbbieHoffman: enlightenment will be, for sure
<reisio> AbbieHoffman: cool-retro-term I couldn't say
<reisio> probably in some launchpad ppa if not
<reisio> since it's so "cool"
<reisio> someone will have made a package for it
<gbit86__> Does anyone know if it is possible to have the .bashrc file to append an additional command to commands that take longer than like 10 seconds to run?
<reisio> gbit86__: yeah, you could use a function wrapper, and GNU timeout
<reisio> or... any number of more complicated ways
<reisio> GNU timeout is real simple
<gbit86__> hmm... ok I will look into reading up on function wrappers. I just need to fire off a push notification to my phone really so I can multitask and not forgot about commands that I have been trying to run in the background.
<reisio> it's like
<reisio> timeout -k 0 10 command
<reisio> or optionally without -k 0
<reisio> so if it takes longer than 10 seconds, it kills it
<reisio> without -k 0 it actually asks it to die, IIRC
<reisio> and with it kills it dead
<reisio> so I never quite saw the point of not having -k 0 :p
<reisio> when I want something dead, I don't want to ask its permission
<reisio> as for a function wrapper
<reisio> y'know
<reisio> command() { timeout -k 0 10 /absolute/path/to/original/command ... }
<gbit86__> yea, not really looking to kill a command. I just want to know that it took longer than 10 seconds, so now it is ok to send a notification to my phone when it finishes.
<reisio> you'll have to sort out the logic, #bash could help
<reisio> oh okay
<gbit86__> cool thanks!
<reisio> could probably use parallel
<reisio> with sleep 10s && do something
<reisio> or, possibly just subshells
<gbit86__> hmm I will look into that
<reisio> or, timeout's -s might do it on its own :p
<reisio> I'd ask #linux about it, really
 * reisio noshes
<michael337> hi
<michael337> hi
<michael337> anyone?
<michael337> error reading setting 'joy_threshold'! gltron: settings.c:72: getSettingf: Assertion `0' failed. Aborted (core dumped)
<michael337> gltron error for keys config D:<
<amtron> hi
<amtron> g
<amtron> how cn i impprove m pc
<kolobyte> how would you guys fix this -> "mv /lib/ld.so /lib/ld.so.bak"
<michael337> again, GLTRON (which is a 3d tron game) got corrupted for the joystick config, can someone help me please?
<Pinkamena_D_> good evening
<Pinkamena_D_> if I have multiple linux variants on the same disk, and I often use more than one and hibernate another, should I have one swap partition for each?
<nonickjoe> how do i right click on a touch screen and when will the foroums work??
<nonickjoe> Pinkamena_D_, i dont even use swap anymore works great
<Pinkamena_D_> nonickjoe: Yes, with a high amount of memory, the system works well without swap, but I believe that hibernating will write the RAM to the swap partition. I am not sure if the other linux would be smart enough to not overwrite the part of the swap which is used by the hibernated linux
<Pinkamena_D_> I have 16gbram so I doubt that it will likely need to use much swap, but I was curious if/how this was handled at the lower level
<nonickjoe> Pinkamena_D_, you could make s swap file instead of a Partition might be easier but i really have no clue if its necessary
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D_: For reference. my system of 5 installs a 1 shared swap partition: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15168405/ .
<WhyAreTheForoums> WHY ARE FORUMS DOWM?
<reisio> Pinkamena_D_: you can use a partition or a file
<Pinkamena_D_> Bashing-om: I currently have one swap also. The question was mainly about the hibernation logic. Say I hibernated one and booted to another. In the unlikely chance the ram was used up, would it start writing onto the hibernated data, messing it up?
<reisio> Pinkamena_D_: some suspend systems will even "elegantly" discard data that won't fit
<Pinkamena_D_> ok
<Pinkamena_D_> I know what is like with no swap, the RAM hog processes will just be killed
<reisio> I like partitions myself
<WhyAreTheForoums> How do i mkae touch screen right click??
<reisio> they make lovely expendable partition space should you need it
<reisio> Pinkamena_D_: by default, yes
<reisio> WhyAreTheForoums: click & hold
<lotuspsychje> WhyAreTheForoums: this is why: The forum is currently being upgraded. We anticipate anything up to 10 hours downtime
<Pinkamena_D_> WhyAreTheForoums: I am not sure, using 14.04 on my tablet the touch functionality always seemed a bit sketchy
<Pinkamena_D_> (using default unity)
<WhyAreTheForoums> lotuspsychje: how do i make my touchscreen right click? answers are on forums but i cant see them
<lotuspsychje> WhyAreTheForoums: try what reisio already suggested
<WhyAreTheForoums> lotuspsychje: that was the first thing i tried
<reisio> try it harder
<reisio> :p
<lotuspsychje> WhyAreTheForoums: or try this value perhaps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346210/how-to-emulate-a-right-mouse-button-click-on-touchscreen
<WhyAreTheForoums> oejagpoewgj i pushed harder then my laptop off the table =p
<PHroGman> nautilus:24522): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<PHroGman> any idea?
<reisio> PHroGman: about what?
<PHroGman> gtk warning....but i think i got it
<reisio> got what?
<endev15> Any good resources for setting up a local DNS with Ubuntu Server so I don't have to configure the hosts file for every computer on the network to which I want to give access to my Intranet web servers?
<lagbox> hello
<SchrodingersScat> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<endev15> Thanks
<SchrodingersScat> good luck, have fun
<rhl> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to diagnose why I cannot install jenkins: http://fpaste.org/327135/14561153/
<lagbox> where can i start looking for what to restart that is related to the headphone jack detection to switch between headphones and system
<reisio> lagbox: restart why?
<lagbox> plugging in the headphones isn't switching
<lagbox> or even detecting they are plugged in
<reisio> has it ever?
<lagbox> i had headphones in, was listening to something, unplugged them to switch to the system speaks, then tried to plug in again and it isn't switching
<lagbox> yea it was working just fine 5 mins ago
<lagbox> this happens randomly from time to time
<reisio> iiiinnnttteresting
<lagbox> yea :) always fun
<reisio> service --status-all ?
<reisio> look for alsa or pulse
<reisio> those would be what you'd restart, if indeed that will help you
<lagbox> thx
<lagbox> restarting pulse didn't fix and alsa-utils can't be restarted
<lagbox> pulseaudio, that is
<lotuspsychje> rhl: wich ubuntu version is this?
<rhl> lotuspsychje: 15
<reisio> lagbox: sounds not great
<rhl> 15.10 specifically
<lagbox> yea its fun
<lagbox> for some reason its difficult to find what to use at the right level to reset this
<lotuspsychje> rhl: you added ppa's?
<rhl> lotuspsychje: yeah, just the one for jenkins: sudo sh -c 'echo deb http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian binary/ > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jenkins.list'
<lagbox> ill just go in and retask the jacks
<lotuspsychje> rhl: contact the maintainer please, we can support external ppa here
<damian> hello everyone
<rhl> im asking in #jenkins it seems dead
<rhl> sunday nights :(
<rhl> i figured i'd ask her, never know if you get the right hacker..
<lotuspsychje> rhl: we can only help the official way here mate
<somsip> rhl: jenkins PPA goes down from time to time
<somsip> rhl: though it's up for me right now
<lagbox> yea i guess its time to reboot
<rhl> somsip: I can download it, but I can't install!
<rhl> and the errors are super obscure
<rhl> i cant find real errors
<somsip> rhl: yeah - saw that when I read your paste properly
<rhl> somsip: any idea how to debug?
<somsip> rhl: I have had Jenkins PPAs fail before and it looked like a bad release. Just trying to update now to see if mine borks
<somsip> rhl: dling - 1 min
<rhl> somsip, do you have a version which works
<rhl> i can download the old debs
<somsip> rhl: nopy - 1.649 installed fine here
<somsip> rhl: was on 1.648
<rhl> somsip: what version of java?
<lagbox> go figure, loading pavucontrol and doing nothing fixed it
<rhl> somsip: wondering if the problem is that jenkins user half exists, I see entries in /etc/groups and /etc/password for jenkins user
<rhl> no homedirectory theough
<somsip> rhl: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.6.4) (7u95-2.6.4-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<rhl> I did have jdk 7
<rhl> then I installed jdk 8 to try and get it working
<rhl> oh, but your on ubuntu 14
<rhl> im on 15.10
<lagbox> reisio, ^^ how about that  :)
<rhl> you dont happen to have a 15.10 image around do you?
<somsip> rhl: I have no need for 15.10. Also, you're installing 1.648. Maybe try 1.649?
<rhl> 1.649 is the same problem
<somsip> rhl: and is yours an upgrade or first install?
<rhl> first install, although they all fail
<reisio> lagbox: got me, I don't use pulse, gj
<rhl> im assuming i'm missing a dep or something on the systme is borked.
<rhl> the think is I run those commands and it tells me zilcho
<somsip> rhl: not sure what I can add to help then
<AthenaPvP> Is there any way I can run windows inside of linux?
<Solarlux> Hello all i installed wine but i cant find find folder of my wine
<somsip> !info virtualbox | AthenaPvP
<ubottu> AthenaPvP: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.14-dfsg-0ubuntu1.15.10.1 (wily), package size 13773 kB, installed size 61823 kB
<Solarlux> i cant acess programms in wine isntaslled
<rhl> somsip: looking for how to see the systemctl logs for jenkins for example
<somsip> rhl: I'm not on systemd so can't offer anything
<lotuspsychje> !wine | Solarlux
<ubottu> Solarlux: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AthenaPvP> According to USC, I don't have libdevmapper1.02.1(>=2:1.02.99) but it says I have it installed when I look it up on the same thing. Help?
<RoundDuckMann> I got an isdue where gparted hangs doing operations on storage media in 15.10 ubuntu-gnome. Any idea?
<RoundDuckMann> Live madia BTE
<RoundDuckMann> BTW
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: what exactly are you trying to do?
<RoundDuckMann> Wipe an SSD to install Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: why not just install ubuntu from bootup?
<RoundDuckMann> Becaude 14.04 unity is buggy
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: choose install at boot, instead of 'try live'
<RoundDuckMann> Oh wait abou that, I have OCD to where I completely wipe the ssd with dudo sgdisk zapall /dev/sda and I do stuff in gparted to see if the new partition table works right
<AthenaPvP> According to USC, I don't have libdevmapper1.02.1(>=2:1.02.99) but it says I have it installed when I look it up on the same thing. Help?
<RoundDuckMann> Yes i hate typing with a phone that's dliw
<RoundDuckMann> *slow
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: why do you want to wipe first? the setup process does this for you
<RoundDuckMann> I sometimes worry I did something weird with the SSD.
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: setup process will format your ssd, no problem
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: whats the ssd brand?
<AthenaPvP> With VirtualBox do you need to have a legal copy of windows in order to run windows>?
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: we dont support windows problems here mate
<RoundDuckMann> Like something like dd, though thinking about it, I wouldn't do that so I'm an idiot. but still I wanted to make sure, but now I'm worried I messed things up when exiting while gparted hanged on a change partition table operation
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: ask in ##windows
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to run a version of windows on my linux machine.
<RoundDuckMann> It's a SanDisk.
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: though this should probably go to a virtualbox chat.
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: installing a version of windows belongs to ##windows
<RoundDuckMann> 240 GB
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: just reboot and enter 'install' ubuntu from your setup...dont make it too hard on yourself
<reisio> AthenaPvP: you don't even need a legal copy of windows to run windows on metal
<AthenaPvP> reisio: metal?
<somsip> AthenaPvP: This is all the help you;ll get from me on this one https://dev.windows.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/linux/
<reisio> AthenaPvP: to an actual, physical disk, rather than a virtual one
<RoundDuckMann> Did I mesd the SSD though by interrupting a change partition table operation in gparted though? I'm eorried about it.
<RoundDuckMann> *messed up
<reisio> talking about an ssd you're using with an install right now?
<Neil22> anyone for monopoly online?
<somsip> !ot | Neil22
<ubottu> Neil22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AthenaPvP> somsip: it says it'll expire after 90 days. Does that mean I need to re-downlaod it after 90 days?
<somsip> AthenaPvP: " This is all the help you;ll get from me on this one"
<RoundDuckMann> reisio: was
<reisio> was?
<reisio> AthenaPvP: what is it you want windows for?
<AthenaPvP> reisio: play games not compatable with Linux like League of Legends.
<reisio> AthenaPvP: league of legends is compatible
<RoundDuckMann> Empty now, but I'm worried I messed up partition table by interrupting a hung partition table change operation by quitting it out, well killing it.
<AthenaPvP> reisio: I've been trying to install it for the past day, it bug-splats at 33%
<RoundDuckMann> In gparted
<maynix> dncflad
<reisio> anyway, playing graphics intense games via a VM isn't fun unless you have specific hardware and specific configuration
<reisio> AthenaPvP: you dual boot?
<AthenaPvP> reisio: I have no idea what that is.
<RoundDuckMann> reisio: Empty now, but I'm worried I messed up partition table by interrupting a hung partition table change operation by quitting it out, well killing it.
<RoundDuckMann> reisio : in gparted
<RoundDuckMann> Sorry if it sounds stupid...
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: just install ubuntu from bootup...
<AthenaPvP> reisio: I don't have a version of Windows I can use to dual boot.
<AthenaPvP> can't*
<AthenaPvP> can**
<AthenaPvP> I can words!
<elosz> simple scripting question. I've $a = '1 2 3 4' how do i sum all nos in variable a?
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje , so I can still istall even if that happened?
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: so I can still istall even if that happened?
<reisio> RoundDuckMann: yeah if there's nothing on the drive you want, just let it be repartitioned/formatted
<reisio> elosz: in pure sh?
<elosz> reisio: nevermind. did it in python
<elosz> ty
<reisio> :p
<RoundDuckMann> So I didn't cripple my drive by a partition table change process hanging and me killing gparted while it hanged? Phew.
<RoundDuckMann> can that be confirmed one more time just to make sure? (Yes im beihg annoying i k ow that)
<RoundDuckMann> Fine I'll just ask the next question: why does 15.10 sometimes hang when shutting down? When I sometimes shutdown in live usb, it shows a systemd job that says about shutting doown and it keeps on being there for minuites. I can't use sysreq to kill it, only to sync, unmount, and reboot.
<RoundDuckMann> Enter doesn't work eithet when it happens
<RoundDuckMann> I've also seen it in another distro ad well probably fedora or antergos
<RoundDuckMann> reisio: Fine I'll just ask the next question: why does 15.10 sometimes hang when shutting down? When I sometimes shutdown in live usb, it shows a systemd job that says about shutting doown and it keeps on being there for minuites. I can't use sysreq to kill it, only to sync, unmount, and reboot.
<reisio> RoundDuckMann: in live usb?...
<RoundDuckMann> Yes
<RoundDuckMann> reisio: yed
<RoundDuckMann> *yes
<RoundDuckMann> I remember a similar issue Fedora I think as well
<RoundDuckMann> reisio:
<RoundDuckMann> In live dvd
<reisio> dunno, not sure it's worth debugging live OS usage...
<RoundDuckMann> Should I report this to the system d devs?
<RoundDuckMann> reisio:
<reisio> no harm in doing that at all
<RoundDuckMann> It's one reason why upstart FTW, someone needs ro fork it
<sdensayo2> hola
<sdensayo2> Soy nuevo en ubuntu, acabo de intalar ubuntu estudio y necesito ayuda
<RoundDuckMann> Bye
<Thraul> I have an old system running Ubutnu 10.04.04 LTS is it still possible to perform a system upgrade or would it be best to migrate to a new system?
<somsip> !eol | Thraul
<ubottu> Thraul: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<somsip> Thraul: but rebuild from scratch is probably your best bet
<Thraul> somsip: Thanks, just what I am looking for I will clone the system and perform a test upgrade and see how I fair. :")
<r00ter> are there any ai like cortana in ubuntu ?
<xangua> No
<AthenaPvP> Yo! I can't shut down my computer.
<AthenaPvP> I click "shut down" and nothing happens.
<Erc1> tried shutdown from the terminal ?
<AthenaPvP> How do I do that?
<Erc1> sudo shutdown -P
<AthenaPvP> If I don't reply in 2 mins, assume it worked. xP
<AthenaPvP> shutdown: time expected.
<ndboy> hi guys
<somsip> AthenaPvP: sudo halt
<ndboy> I am looking for a way to automatically (based on some rules or something) increment a number (from 5000 to 99999) and then add some text behind it, and finally enter each of these inside a comman, and then enter these  lines one by one (feed them actually) to a command line program
<ndboy> how can I do this?
<ndboy> like: command -option1 -option2 BB5000 -option3    next command: command -option1 -option2 BB5000 -option3 and so on.
<somsip> ndboy: try #bash
<hateball> Anarchic: append "now"
<ndboy> is it even possible?
<hateball> Anarchic: mis-tab
<ndboy> somsip : thanks, but can bash be used to feed the commands into some other application (which is also shell)?
<hateball> AthenaPvP: append "now", so it'd be sudo shutdown -P now
<somsip> ndboy: yes - read up on redirecting and pipes
<ndboy> thnx mate
<hossein> Hello
<hossein> I have a question
<ndboy> oh hello there
<ndboy> what is your question dear?
<hossein> who can help me?
<jizzle> ask the question:3
<ndboy> hossein: that is your question? who can help you?
<hossein> I install "Logo soft comfort "
<hossein> but when its install there isn't any icon on my panel
<ndboy> oh my lord...
<ndboy> I am not sure if I can help you about it
<ndboy> sorry
<hossein> i download this software from this link:
<hossein> http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programmable-logic-controller/en/logic-module-logo/demo-software/Pages/Default.aspx
<hossein> please help me
<ndboy> have you tried running it from the shell?
<hossein> i install that from terminal with this code : sh ./setup.bin
<ndboy> I see
<hateball> hossein: Did it ask you where you wanted to install it? Most likely under /opt
<hossein> yes
<ndboy> and?
<hateball> Then browse there with your file manager and have a look
<hossein> i find its folder but i can't find any program to run
<xangua> hossein: are you using Ubuntu 15.10?
<ndboy> where did you install it?
<hossein> also my ubuntu knowledge is less
<jizzle> try running dpkg -l | grep -i logo in a terminal and post the result here
<ndboy> hossein you have to use shell to execute a shell script I am guessing
<hossein> no ubuntu 14.01 lts
<jizzle> hossein,
<hateball> jizzle: it's not a deb, it's an install script
<ndboy> try what jizzle said ^^
<ndboy> ^ ^
<hossein> i install that here:
<xangua> hossein: there is no Ubuntu 14.01
<hossein> can you explain more
<hossein> xangua> excuse me ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<jizzle> press ctrl+alt+t and type what i said earlier
<hossein> a moment please
<xangua> hossein: if the installer didn't create a proper .desktop file of whatever this program is, you'll have to create the .desktop file yourself
<jizzle> try rm -rf /
<jizzle> jk dont
<jizzle> lol
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<hateball> jizzle: Please don't type that in here
<hossein> ii  plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo                            0.8.8-0ubuntu17.1                                   amd64        graphical boot animation and logger - ubuntu-logo theme ii  plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text                            0.8.8-0ubuntu17.1                                   amd64        graphical boot animation and logger - ubuntu-logo theme
<hateball> hossein: So I am running this installer, and it defaults to /usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8(Demo). You wont be able to install it there unless you run the installer with sudo.
<hateball> hossein: anyhow you could pick a path in your home directory instead, and that should work
<hossein> i use sudo
<ndboy> but where is home? how do you define home?
<ndboy> i have to go now
<hossein> What?
<somsip> ndboy: usually /home/{user}
<jizzle> type echo $HOME in your terminal, thats your home
<ndboy> somsip : no I meant from a humanistic literate point of view
<somsip> ndboy: offtopic chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> ndboy: though that question doesn't belong in there either
<hateball> And this particular program does not seem to create any XDG shortcuts, just a launcher script in ~/
<hossein> Ok ,thanks
<hateball> hossein: anyhow, you should be able to just run the LOGOComfort script from wherever you installed it to
<hateball> It's just a JVM + the application unpacked
<hossein> What should i do?
<ndboy> hossein my man, you need to find out how, and where the application was installed, cd to that folder, and execute some executable or a script that makes some sense
<ndboy> from that folder
<hateball> Like I said, the default path is /usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8(Demo)/LOGOComfort
<hossein> ok i find that but now?
<hateball> hossein: So just enter that whole string into a terminal and run it, or browse there with your file browser and doubleclick
<ndboy> and there is the sensible path hossein ^ cd there and execute the hell out of it my man
<ndboy> Like I said, the default path is /usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8(Demo)/LOGOComfort
<ndboy> ^
<ndboy> hossein: are you in ubuntu right now?
<hossein> yes
<ndboy> ok, press ctrl + alt + T on your keyboard, what happens?
<hossein> terminal open
<ndboy> ok, in there let us type: "java -version"
<hateball> ndboy: It bundles java, no need to have jre installed previously
<hossein> java version "1.7.0_95" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.6.4) (7u95-2.6.4-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.95-b01, mixed mode)
<ndboy> what happened?
<ndboy> hossein?
<hossein> i type that and this is result
<ndboy> ok seems ok
<hossein> and now?
<ndboy> now let us be typing the following into the command: cd /usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8(Demo)/LOGOComfort
<ndboy> now you have? what on your terminal?
<hateball> LOGOComfort is the launcher script
<ndboy> ok
<ndboy> sorry
<hateball> So you cannot cd to that :p
<ndboy> god forbid
<ndboy> hossein my man, type sh /usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8(Demo)/LOGOComfort and let's see what happens
<ndboy> something good I hope
<hateball> there is no need to cd, you literally just have to enter "/usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8(Demo)/LOGOComfort" and press enter
<hossein> yes
<ndboy> ok you got what you wanted?
<ndboy> hossein?
<ndboy> my man?
<ndboy> you still there?
<hossein> i cant't understand
<ndboy> why not?
<ndboy> it is simple
<hossein> when in type that it is result:
<hossein> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `Demo'
<ndboy> ok
<hateball> hossein: put it inside ""
<hateball> Because the silly () makes bash cry
<hossein> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `"Demo"'
<ndboy> hateball
<ndboy>  my man, wouldn't have using 'sh' before that generated the smae thing
<hossein> no
<ndboy> hossein try this:
<ndboy> sh "/usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8(Demo)/LOGOComfort"
<hateball> need to escape the (), so /usr/local/bin/Siemens/LOGOComfort_V8\(Demo\)/LOGOComfort should work
<hossein> ok
<ndboy> working?
<hossein> it seems run
<ndboy> ok
<hossein> no this is
<hossein> help
<ndboy> knock yourself out mate, go out and celebrate...
<hossein> this is software help
<hossein> ok
<ndboy> yEAAAAh... tell me about it hossein
<hossein> thats right
<hossein> thanks a lot <noboy>
<ndboy> but i still have my original question, where is home??
<hossein> thanks a lot <hateball>
<hateball> hmmm
<hossein> Home : /home/hossein
<hossein> is this ok?
<ndboy> LOL
<ndboy> yes it seems to be ok hossein
<hossein> i try to install that from last night and now i'm very happy
<hossein> i love you
<ndboy> ok ok
<hossein> i love ubuntu
<hateball> Heh
<ndboy> no problems, we all love ubuntu
<ndboy> and not in a sexual way
<Any_where> clear
<Any_where> ls
<zamba> how do i change the keyboard shortcuts for changing workspace?
<zamba> i believe i'm running gnome classic
<PestBuda> zamba: why change ctrl alt right arrow?
<opeik> Hello
<zamba> PestBuda: because i want to? :)
<opeik> My USB keyboard doesn't work on login, I have to unplug and replug for it to work
<opeik> It's getting power because the LEDs are on, so I'm really puzzled
<PestBuda> opeik: what are you running?
<opeik> Ubuntu 15.10
<Woovie> Getting some insane errors beyond my comprehension after my fellow admin tried installation of VirtualBox. https://ybin.me/p/4034d5ab96cc5f22#aC9mhRecl0AdsqahWwFFXJVYOg9GdrZTPJqDzq3ouQI=
<PestBuda> have you tried a different USB keyboard?
<opeik> Yes, it works fine
<opeik> I bought a new one somewhat recently and this one has issues
<PestBuda> opeik: the New one has issues?
<opeik> Yes
<PestBuda> try disable/enable "usb legacy support" in bios
<opeik> Oh if it makes any difference
<opeik> The keyboard works fine in the BIOS and for GRUB
<opeik> It's only when it gets to the Ubuntu login screen where nothing happens
<PestBuda> try it
<opeik> Alright, brb
<Razva> I have two nics, both with static IPs. if I set an IP to the first nic, the settings get auto-applied on the second one. why?! using GNOME.
<PestBuda> paranoid admin Razva?
<Razva> PestBuda sorry?
<PestBuda> Razva: are you talking about irc nicks?
<opeik> Hello again
<PestBuda> opeik: did it work?
<opeik> There was no such option, but just for the hell of it I reset the BIOS to the factory default
<opeik> It's working now?
<Razva> PestBuda no, about NICs, network interfaces :)
<opeik> I'm more confused than I was a minute ago
<PestBuda> opeik: lol
<PestBuda> ohh NIC... ok
<PestBuda> opeik: its not yours to question why, your's is just to do and die... LMAO
<Razva> PestBuda I suppose there's a difference between a nick and a nic :D
<opeik> Welp
<PestBuda> ok Razva, tell me again...
<Drac0666>  I have problem with my Ubuntu mate 15, after reboot i often have no sounds, sometimes i have to run app (spotify) twice or more to hear something from spearking. Profile and Device in settings is correct (Maya u5 usb card) when i type pactl list sinks short i recive RUNNING on maya and still i hear nothing on speakrs
<Razva> PestBuda I have two NICs, both with static IPs. When I set the IP for the first one, the same IP is auto-applied to the second one, no idea why! I'm using GNOME Ubuntu because I need a browser on this specific server
<PestBuda> opeik: if you really want to get Dangerous.... flash a new/updated Bios...
<opeik> I'd rather not hey
<opeik> But one thing that was interesting
<opeik> Usually before the NVIDEA X server starts, you can see "USB debouce failed" or something like that
<opeik> It wasn't there this time
<PestBuda> its likely CF with your keyboard manufacturer , and outdated bios, or a kernel fubar
<opeik> Imma restart just to be certain
<PestBuda> Razva: its realy strange... why would ip settings be auto applied to a second nic
<PestBuda> what are you using for ip config ?
<PestBuda> I think its the package you're using that might be unused to dealing with two nics on the system
<perdana> hello
<PestBuda> Razva: try a different network utility... or from a terminal.
<Razva> hateball I've just manually set the networking from cli and rebooted, let's see what's happening...
<PestBuda> perdana: hey
<jushur> Drac0666: do you use the built in audio card at all? if not disable the module. and i bet your problem will go away.
<PestBuda> Drac0666: I would also suggest disable/enable "usb legacy support" in bios... or reset the bios to factory specs... I've seen similar "issues" with Detection of USB devices,
<Drac0666> jushur here are some commands http://pastebin.com/YeaeT26f
<Drac0666> jushur: only other card is detected is ATI HDMI...
<Drac0666> PestBuda, onboard MSI card is disabled (realtek)
<PestBuda> Drac0666: pastebin ---- lsusb
<Drac0666> PestBuda, http://pastebin.com/nTaFAik1
<PestBuda> Drac0666: just out of curiosity why arent you using the onboard?
<Drac0666> PestBuda, audiophile stupidty ;p i have maya u5 wich plays better than this onboard
<Drac0666> more configuration etc
<Drac0666> and headphones amplifier
<Drac0666> card is for 100% fine cuz on windows i have 0 problems
<PestBuda> Drac0666: I dont see anything in that pastebin that even resembles an audio card...
<Drac0666> as i mentioned before sometimes i have to type: spotify-> killall spotify few times before i hear something
<Drac0666> PestBuda, device 003
<lostmyshortcutpo> hello everyone
<Drac0666> PestBuda, VIA technologies
<Drac0666> its VIA audiotrak maya u5
<PestBuda> Drac0666: so its showing, in lsusb, but its not playing in SPOTIFY?
<Drac0666> PestBuda, its not like that - its sometimes not playing
<Drac0666> 50% chances lets say
<Drac0666> if i dont hear sound i kill spotify and start it again
<Drac0666> i might get sound
<Drac0666> if i dont i kill again
<PestBuda> Drac0666: my question is ... when its not working- is it still showing in lsusb?
<Drac0666> yes
<lostmyshortcutpo> hey does anyone knowhow to restore the order of the bookmarks in nautilus?
<Drac0666> PestBuda, its even shown in pactl list sinks short
<Drac0666> but i hear nothing
<PestBuda> Drac0666: well I hate to tell you but I would accuse the manufacturer of that card.... your best hope is to see if they have a new linux driver release... for that device
<Drac0666> PestBuda, well they dont ;/
<Drac0666> PestBuda, maybe You know where i can turn off usb suspend on idle?
<Drac0666> PestBuda, http://pastebin.com/cX3dMXY4
<PestBuda> Drac0666: I would try "xset -dpms
<Drac0666> PestBuda, should it return something?
<PestBuda> no
<jushur> Drac0666: if you do aplay -l , shows your usb card as card 0?
<PestBuda> Drac0666: it will just disable power managerment
<Drac0666> jushur, no
<Drac0666> jushur, its 1
<jushur> Drac0666: any card listed before it?
<Drac0666> jushur, hdi ati
<Drac0666> jushur, http://pastebin.com/YeaeT26f
<jushur> Drac0666: learn what modules they use and then blacklist them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-soundmodules.conf (you caa name it whatever you want. all files with .conf in there gets parsed at boot)
<Drac0666> jushur how i can get info about what modules are used by hdi ati?
<jushur> Drac0666: make sure you dont blacklist the usb soundcard modules just =)
<jushur> Drac0666: open a terminal do lspci -vnn
<Drac0666> jushur, it will be kernel driver in use, correct?
<jushur> Drac0666: yes
<jushur> Drac0666: driver/module should be the same as far i know so.
<Drac0666> jushur, i think so too, done it gonna reboot brb
<PestBuda> Drac0666: pastebin === "locate via"     i'm specifically interested in via or Via... located in /sys/bus/usb/devices/
<Drac0666> jushur, now i have no hdi ati audio
<Drac0666> jushur, but atm i have no sound from speakers either
<Drac0666> jushur, my usb card is still listed as 1 there is nothing with 0
<jushur> Drac0666: you created any /etc/asound.conf file or so?
<Drac0666> jushur, i dont
<Drac0666> jushur, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc this guide would be correct to do it?
<jushur> Drac0666: y
<jushur> but i find it odd that your card is not listed as card 0 now
<Drac0666> jushur, yup.. maybe it is binded somewhere else?
<Drac0666> jushur, going to rebot i have done my config
<jushur> Drac0666: im guessing its udev rule that makes it so.
<Drac0666> jushur, well now i have sound but i dont know for how long
<Drac0666> jushur, ok i was tryed to open file with SMplayer and i have no sound
<Drac0666> jushur, SMplayer output "front:CARD=U5,DEV=0" cant be used
<Drac0666> jushur, but there is sound in spotify...
<Drac0666> jushur, this is like omg... no rules at all
<Drac0666> jushur, ok nvm it was internal smplayer settings
<jushur> Drac0666: crap behind the keyboard xD
<Drac0666> :D
<jushur> Drac0666: it tends to be like that after a while. if you have troubles you edit settings all over the place and some you forget to return.
<Drac0666> ok im gonna make few reboots to see its permanent
<Drac0666> jushur, well its like my third distro wich im trying
<Drac0666> jushur, cuz on previous i have made so many changes that i had no sound at all
<Drac0666> jushur, except making that config file i have turned off suspend-on-idle in pulseaudio and i dont know wich one helped me now ;p
<Drac0666> jushur, anyway im going to make few reboots and see if it works everytime
<zaur> ostlar
<zaur> hi
<zaur> hi
<Drac0666> jushur, well it worked for 3 times, guess i have to be patient and wait to see if everything is ok
<Drac0666> jushur, very much thanks for Your help
<zaur> help me friends
<jushur> !ask | zaur
<ubottu> zaur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zaur> Which is the best python idle ?
<shoerain> any ideas on tuning, or at least identifying problems with SSDs? my samsung 840 pro gets much slower speeds than my crucial m4, at least according to hdparm -Tt, 220MB/s buffered read speeds on the crucial m4, 80MB/s buffered read speeds on the 840 pro. any ideas to figure out the discrepancy?
<jushur> shoerain: look at its firmware version
<jushur> shoerain: also it may perform better with noop sheduler, cfq is suposedly fixed to handle ssd drives but i find it so that some drives still perform better with noop.
<Drac0666> shoerain, thats odd 80MB/s is something like normal hdds
<jushur> yah i get that on my slow usb drives. the fast ones goes at 240mbsec (1tb ssd on/in usb3)
<Drac0666> 250 is my score with plextor ssd
<needbookmarkhelp> hey does anyone know how to move bookmarks in nautilus?
<ManicPanic> i'm got a symlink in a directory in both local server and external production host. But the production server is not linking some files and not even opening them properly. What is wrong here ?
<ManicPanic> is the local symlink conflicting with the production symlink ?
<Mathisen> hello im looking @ nitrobit " http://www.nitrobit.com/download.html " is there any other tools for a local updates server for windows ? seem to only be for ubuntu 10.10
<jonsaint> how do i join the ubuntu channel
<somsip> jonsaint: you are in it
<jonsaint> ah ok. im new to this after coming off win 10. had enough of it so thought i would try something fresh and new for a change
<shoerain> jushur: well, i know it's not running the latest firmware, so i guess i can update it. but the ssd runs faster on another laptop, and my crucial m4 runs fine on this as well (exact same model, i have 2 thinkpad x200 models)
<shoerain> Drac0666: damn, any other suggestions for benchmarking? i've been using bonnie++, but that might skew results since i'm not using luks over lvm on both drives.
<jushur> shoerain: bad sata connector maybe?
<jushur> shoerain: laptop bios?
<jushur> shoerain: you have luks on the samsung drive?
<invertim> hello
<sergred> after installing ubuntu Mate kompiz at 15.10 after the computer restarts, the mouse cursor changes to a black cross. Transition to the normal view after the opening of it or the user logs in or run Control Panel and applications from it.
<Guest55322> hi , does anyone from canonical here ?
<popey> Guest55322: what's up?
<jonsaint> hello all. where do i find my programmes? just downloaded skype but cant find it. ubuntu is all new to me so still trying to find my way about
<Guest55322> dear popey i send you email and of course i send several mail in the site too for partnering but nothing happens
<popey> Guest55322: yes, I got your mail, and as I said, please have patience
<Guest55322> for how many days ?
<popey> Guest55322: I don't know, I've passed your mail on to the people responsible.
<Guest55322> ok
<popey> Guest55322: but asking me over and over won't speed it up.
<Guest55322> cause it seems not good , you have a site and in there you said that send us email but nothing happens after sending several mails in about two weeks
<Guest55322> with this structure canonical want to support 24 / 7 ????????
<jonsaint> anyone know where i can find my programmes ive installed? just installed skype but dont know where to look as im new to ubuntu. thanks.
<allizom> jonsaint: press the Super (Windows) key and type skype
<Guest55322> jonsaint: you can do this via terminal with this command : dpkg --listfiles firefox
<jonsaint> tried looking but nothing is there. went on skype site and clicked download, went into download folder where it took me to the software centre and i downloaded it but still cant find it nowhere.
<Guest55322> instead of firefox you can type your program name
<jonsaint> tried terminal way and theres about 100 lines of test come up. still dont know where to look lol
<jonsaint> text
<PowerKiller> <PowerKiller> wekki
<PowerKiller> * beaky has quit (Quit: Lost terminal)
<PowerKiller> <PowerKiller> Can I somehow make connections to a specific IP go through a specific device?
<Guest55322> it means that you install skype
<jonsaint> but i cant find the programme nowhere
<Guest55322> can you send me the output of skype command in terminal ?
<jonsaint> copy and paste it you mean? and on here?
<Guest55322> yes
<jonsaint> from top to bottom?
<Grzes6500> Grzes
<Guest55322> i want the output of skype command
<Guest55322> it means that you type "skype" in terminal
<jonsaint> sorry im new to ubuntu. only installed yesterday.
<Guest55322> and send me the output of it
<jonsaint> it works. i typed skype in terminal and it came up. does that mean i have tom use terminal each time i want to access it?
<Guest55322> use this link :http://askubuntu.com/questions/48405/hows-to-set-skype-shortcut-for-opening-existing-instance
<Guest55322> or this video https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjQ87Xtj4vLAhWBvxoKHQObDnQQtwIIHDAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DiCTFJcv3Tww&usg=AFQjCNEptN7_2LOUiHp8_-c8ss2aOFkiLg&sig2=k0iQFbIcAx45stHVmY11kg&bvm=bv.114733917,d.d2s
<phablet> hi everyone!!
<Guest55322> hi
<jonsaint> why is it when i close terminal skype closes??
<Guest55322> use the video which i send
<jonsaint> anyone???
<EriC^^> jonsaint: what's the problem?
<purity^> jonsaint, did you start skype from the terminal?
<jonsaint> im new to ubuntu, only installed yeterday and ive installed skype but when i go in terminal it opens but when i close terminal it closes it and im unable to find any programme icon for me to add to my desktop. sorry been lazy many years on windows lol
<purity^> jonsaint, hmm, how did you install skype? If you start skype from the terminal and then close the terminal, it will also close skype
<purity^> if you installed it by the package manager you should have an icon tough
<jonsaint> i went on to skype, downloaded it and it was in my download folder, i clicked on it and it took me to the software centre and i installed from there.
<EriC^^> jonsaint: type skype in the dash
<PowerKiller> jonsaint: well
<jonsaint> i originally went to software centre but couldnt find skype when i typed it in
<purity^> weird, do you run the DE that comes with ubuntu?
<PowerKiller> well this is a known fact of Skype
<PowerKiller> and don't use Skype in the first place
<PowerKiller> it's infected by NSA
<PowerKiller> anyway, if you use skype > /dev/null &
<purity^> Thats not a good answer tough, if he want's to use Skype he should be able to =)
<PowerKiller> it won't close if you close Terminal
<PowerKiller> is that clear? :P
<jonsaint> how do i get an icon on my desktop. plus i will be more than happy to use an alternative to skype if the community has got one??
<PowerKiller> jonsaint: a free alternative
<PowerKiller> and better than Skype program is Tox
<EriC^^> jonsaint: type skype in the dash
<purity^> jonsaint, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<jonsaint> tox?
<PowerKiller> EriC^^: that's not a answer
<EriC^^> PowerKiller: you're not an answer
<PowerKiller> he wants to keep skype running even if he closes Terminal
<PowerKiller> I'm not either :P
<EriC^^> PowerKiller: skype in dash won't let it close
<purity^> start skype with skype & should do the trick from the terminal?
<jonsaint> il try it
<purity^> jonsaint, anyway, the link I gave you explains how you create an icon shourtcut
<EriC^^> no, it would still let it close if he presses the terminal "x"
<PowerKiller> well it will make all stdout work tho
<PowerKiller> dev/null is better :P
<purity^> PowerKiller, aah, yeah, that was smart =)
<jonsaint> thanks all :-)
<PowerKiller> jonsaint: Better use Tox
<PowerKiller> srsly srsly srsly
<PowerKiller> and use Tor for more protection
<jonsaint> tor??
<PowerKiller> yes Tor
<PowerKiller> the anonymizing network
<PowerKiller> but your ISP will monitor along with NSA your tor usage
<jonsaint> sorry im new to all this, still learning
<PowerKiller> tho they can't find what it is
<PowerKiller> jonsaint: keep learning
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: keep it ubuntu related please
<zmanz> hi
<PowerKiller> it's ubuntu related tho
<PowerKiller> he wanted skype-alternative that works on Ubuntu
<PowerKiller> and Tox is the answer :P
<EriC^^> more like #ubuntu-paranoid
<zmanz> im concerned about malware with ubuntu
<zmanz> the whole disgraceful behaviour with the amazon lens worries me - does it concern any of you?
<EriC^^> zmanz: no, just disable searches to amazon from settings > privacy
<PowerKiller> zmanz: m2
<PowerKiller> That's why I completely deleted Unity and installed KDE in the first-place
<bruce__> tried installing tox "unable to locate package qtox-unity"
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: please, we dont need the story
<PowerKiller> bruce__: you could've googled D:
<zmanz> eric thats my concern though - why was its default setting ON ?
<PowerKiller> 'kk
<EriC^^> he has started an epidemic
<zmanz> glad to hear im not alone in this powerkiller
<zmanz> it is a concern
<EriC^^> zmanz: cause it's supposed to help with searches or something
<EriC^^> i guess they think the default user doesn't know how to enable it if he wanted
<tg90nor> hi all, cloud-init regenerated ssh host keys on my server upon reboot. any idea why this happened?
<bruce__> PowerKiller : googled what?
<PowerKiller> how to install Tox
<bruce__> I did
<bruce__> https://tox.chat/download.html#gnulinux
<zmanz> hi again
<zmanz> the amazon lenz was for selfish profit
<zmanz> thats my issue with ubuntu
<Ben64> zmanz: so don't use it
<zmanz> if they hadnt left it opt out it would be ok
<zmanz> but it was unethical to leave it opt IN
<Ben64> so don't use ubuntu, this discussion doesn't belong in the support channel
<bruce__> does anyone use eclipse in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> bruce__: ask your real issue please
<zmanz> ben64 - it is pertinent - im wondering if anyone else has ethical issues using ubuntu
<zmanz> im asking for support in this regard
<Ben64> this is the support channel, for support issues, like hey my mouse isn't working, how to fix
<Ben64> if you want to continue this, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zmanz> mouse?
<zmanz> really?
<bruce__> my real issue is that I cannot get django working using  eclipse
<zmanz> ? but this is not off topic
<Ben64> that crap doesn't belong in the support channel
<zmanz> i disagree
<bazhang> zmanz, yeah it is
<zmanz> is what?
<bazhang> zmanz, time to take the chit chat to some other place
<EriC^^> your feelings about ubuntu's ethicalness is offtopic
<zmanz> chit chat???!!?
<lamppid> i have install two php versions on my machine it's 5.6 and 7.0 how i can switching default php version sometimes i need use to 7.0 sometimes i need use 5.6
<lamppid> php -v output now 7.0
<zmanz> I know a great many people who are concerned about this
<lotuspsychje> lamppid: i dont think its really recommended to mix package versions like that
<EriC^^> yeah you'd probably want one in /usr/local if you needed it
<lotuspsychje> lamppid: maybe dual/triple boot different ubuntu versions, with the right php version thats meant to be
<bruce__> or use a virtual environment?]
<lamppid> i have problem with composer i try to composer install and get error with 7.0 i need to switch to 5.6 :D
<lamppid> maybe composer have some trick something like this: composer instlal -php5.6
<bruce__> "https://pkg.tox.chat nightly InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY"
<melindo> anyone knows of a good tutorial to modify the live iso to have persistent /home on a NFS share? what about getting the users from a Windows AD? i'm asking in both, #debian and #ubuntu because there are differences and I am not yet decided which distro to choose/use for this
<lotuspsychje> lamppid: like i say, not very wise to go mix package versions like that, soon your system will have apt-get issues
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | melindo
<ubottu> melindo: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<bruce__> where would be the best channel to get help on using django with eclipse on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> bruce__: #django perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | bruce__ to find more
<ubottu> bruce__ to find more: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<bruce__> thankyou lotuspsychje
<jonsaint> anyone know why my pc locks up when i open firefox and view 2 webcams? never usually a problem
<lotuspsychje> jonsaint: use chromium-browser for flash stuff
<jonsaint> where can i get that
<bekks> chromium doesnt use pepperflash by default.
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | jonsaint here
<ubottu> jonsaint here: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 48.0.2564.82-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1219 (wily), package size 57337 kB, installed size 238009 kB
<jonsaint> thank you all. il give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | jonsaint
<ubottu> jonsaint: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nico__> you know a software to rip dvds ?
<jonsaint> installed chromium but webcam says no playable sources found??
<lotuspsychje> jonsaint: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<jonsaint> ive installed that, now what do i need to do?
<lotuspsychje> !info handbrake | nicolas__
<ubottu> nicolas__: handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2+ds1-1build1 (wily), package size 5450 kB, installed size 10491 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<lotuspsychje> jonsaint: restart chromium, try again?
<bruce__> for some reason it won't let me join the django channel
<lotuspsychje> !register | bruce__
<ubottu> bruce__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<brucegoose> I can join any other channel just not django wtf
<cfhowlett> brucegoose, no profanity here.  read the link above.
<brucegoose> its like being in kindergarten
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | brucegoose
<ubottu> brucegoose: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<brucegoose> is there a dress code?
<lotuspsychje> brucegoose: enough
<cfhowlett> brucegoose, you have been given the guidelines.  they apply to all.  even special cases like you.
<lotuspsychje> brucegoose: we try to help you here, loose the attitude
<brucegoose> lose
<dvnick> hi
<lotuspsychje> dvnick: welcome, what can we do for you?
<dvnick> nothing, im testing xchat, im sorry :S
<brucegoose> Can anyone explain why it is not possible for me to join the django channel, is anyone else able to?
<k1l_> brucegoose: ask in #frennode for help on joining a channel
<cfhowlett> dvnick, xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is the recommended replacement
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | dvnick suggested by cfedde
<ubottu> dvnick suggested by cfedde: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> :)
<dvnick> im just implementing an IRC server and I need to see the raw log of the protocol
<cfhowlett> but *why* is xchat still being packaged?!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: seems like xenial still got it
<dvnick> bye
<cfhowlett> little things like this ... and WUBI still being packaged
<brucegoose> nobody is answering on the freenode channel
<bekks> brucegoose: because you didnt even ask a question, maybe.
<k1l_> brucegoose: we cant help you on issues with other channels
<Mathisen> brucegoose, maybe need to be registerd ?
<brucegoose> what would happen if you did help me?
<cfhowlett> as for getting on django, brucegoose, I got in with no problem.
<peyron> Hey guys this probably is the wrong place but i guess ill try, im somewhat of a newbie when it comes to things like this but if you find my questions trivial just ignor me or point me in the right direction. The thing is i have set up a home server started to organize my do[Ctfiles in a git repo etc. I use keepassx to manage passwords and i keep my database on the server to be able to sync between computers. My laptop that
<Nicholas1> how do they make bots for irc?
<Nicholas1> is it somekind of software?
<Drac0666> yes
<bekks> Nicholas1: Yes. It's some software connecting to IRC and doing things when triggered.
<cfhowlett> !bot | Nicholas1
<ubottu> Nicholas1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<k1l_> Nicholas1: of course its software.
<Nicholas1> i see
<circ-user-x2uIl> hello... I am newbie.. I just cretaed a USB stick.. I booted from there. But when graphics starts , its obviosly graphics cards stops working.  I read some discussions. there is a conflict about nvidia..
<Nicholas1> what is happening to this channel?
<brucegoose> registering worked, thanks
<k1l_> !nomodeset | circ-user-x2uIl
<ubottu> circ-user-x2uIl: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nicholas1> so many people area leaving?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | circ-user-x2uIl
<Nicholas1> are*
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | Nicholas1
<ubottu> Nicholas1: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<k1l_> Nicholas1: ask in #freenode what is going on with the irc network servers
<peyron> [6~[6~[6~
<cfhowlett> peyron, cut that narrative down to size and put it in a paste.
<Drac0666> Why i have bad argument info when typed alsamixer
<Drac0666> ok nvm alsamixer -c cardnumer worked
<peyron> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/RZ8sNQzQ
<cfhowlett> peyron, great.  now add a context, e.g. github password question: see the pastie link
<cfhowlett> and direct it to the channel, not only to me
<eltigre> I am trying to extract a 29Gb file to a 1TB usb connected drive, which has almost 300Gb left. But after about 75% of the extracted files, it says the disk is full. After this error there is still like 270gb left on the drive
<eltigre> any idea?
<bekks> Sparese file contained in the archive, or not enough free inodes on the disk.
<bekks> *Sparse
<eltigre> what does "sparse" mean in this context?
<eltigre> and what to do about not enough inodes?
<bekks> Sparse means that it needs much more free space on your disk, and "not enough inodes" can be solved by freeing up inodes.
<eltigre> bekks ok, so how to I free up inodes without deleting files?
<bekks> eltigre: No way.
<eltigre> hmpf :-(
<eltigre> I guess I need to buy a new drive to swap the data...
<bekks> eltigre: Just check wether you are out of inodes.
<EriC^^> eltigre: try df -i
<eltigre> yes it's out of inodes
<EriC^^> do you have a lot of tiny files?
<eltigre> i wouldn't say "tiny" per se
<peyron> Syncing sensitive data via ssh with script on github http://paste.ubuntu.com/15169771/
<eltigre> but lots of them still
<peyron> cfhowlett: something like that?
<cfhowlett> yep peyron but start with a brief question: problem with synching ...
<peyron> Security issues? Syncing sensitive data via ssh with script on github http://paste.ubuntu.com/15169771/
<eltigre> I guess I have too many files, but they are all like 5mb HDF files
<EriC^^> eltigre: try sudo apt-get autoclean
<bekks> peyron: as long as your script does not contain sensitive data, there is nothing to worry about.
<eltigre> the drive is a vfat drive... that's why I am thinking I have to buy another, and move the data over
<eltigre> EriC^^,  would that help on an external vfat drive?
<EriC^^> eltigre: oh, no
<peyron> bekks: I mean it has the absolute paths to the password database files and my hostname, would that be considered sensitive with password authentication off?
<EriC^^> eltigre: is it fat32?
<bekks> peyron: Without you having access to my system, I can safely tell you that I'm storing a lot of sensitive data under /data/private/
<eltigre> EriC^^, it says vfat
<EriC^^> eltigre: try sudo parted -l
<bekks> peyron: And the box is named "zeus". :)
<afrokarlsson> do you know, that human and crocodile cansex in moon, and then all humans and crocodils, gõuing bäck on see, and thats rotate climata in earth
<eltigre> and I already extracted like 15000 files ;-)
<EriC^^> if it's fat32 it can't handle a 4+gb file
<GregBat> everytime I run sh I get an error Can't find config.sh.
<GregBat> and also I am under /home/desktop directory...
<cfhowlett> afrokarlsson, wrong channel off-topic.  take it elsewhere.  thank you.
<eltigre> 4gb isn't the problem, it's 15k files of size 2-5mb
<eltigre> vfat is wrong choice
<peyron> bekks: Okey! Then i guess its fine ^^ just getting a little bit nervous fiddling with stuff that i dont know that much about. Dunno if it would be inviting to people with greater knowlage than me
<eltigre> EriC^^, yes, fat32...
<eltigre> thank you anyway, you helped me understand the problem
<avernos> hi, i try to set up a static ip at interfaces conf file, but it only works for LAN. while i cant ping anything on WAN
<avernos> i set address, netmask and gateway. nothing else, and from a look at the forums, that is about it
<avernos> any idea what could be wrong?
<cfhowlett> avernos, might do well to ask #networking
<Possible> hi, I need to make room on my boot partition and I see a lot of the same files with a running count (almost)....can I remove the lower numbers? (like vmlinux-3.13.0-24-generic up to vmlinux-3.13.0-74-generic) ?
<cfhowlett> Possible, do this: dpkg  -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbinc.com 9999
<cfhowlett> that will return a url which you should paste here
<cfhowlett> termbin.com
<Possible> http://termbin.com/hz7e
<cfhowlett> Possible, yeah you could do a bit of cleaning.  first the easy method.  sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> the dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<EriC^^> use dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> fwiw
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, yep.  thanks.
<EriC^^> np
<phablet_> testing
<cfhowlett> !testing | phablet
<ubottu> phablet: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<phablet_> the keyboard  for m10 ubuntu edition
<cfhowlett> m10?  what??
<Possible> cfhowlett: I do get message that there are unmet dependencies with the l;atest linux-image..which is not installed yet (but I have no space)
<cfhowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/  possible
<EriC^^> Possible: type ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<thevaliantx> chat is clunky from kodi.  :/
<Possible> http://termbin.com/tt92
<EriC^^> Possible: type uname -r
<Possible> 3.13.0-73-generic
<EriC^^> Possible: type sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-{24,66}-generic
<Possible> EriC^^: done
<phablet_> wait, wat??????
<cfhowlett> !details | phablet,
<ubottu> phablet,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EriC^^> Possible: ok, type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{24,66,67,68,70,71,76}-generic
<Possible> EriC^^: I am already doing a apt-get -f autoremove right now
<Possible> seems it has the space to work now
<Possible> ack..nope
<EriC^^> ok
<Possible> EriC^^: will try to your command
<EriC^^> Possible: try to remove another initrd
<EriC^^> and dont use -f , it'll try to install the latest on since it half installed
<Possible> right
<Possible> okay..removed 2 initrd's and ran apt-get autoremove...it finished without issues now
<EriC^^> try dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Possible> http://termbin.com/zhhh
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> Possible: ok, run sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{24,66,67,68,70,71,76}-generic
<Sceler> Hi guys, I'm having trouble getting my xbox controller to work properly. I'm trying to use xboxdrv together with steam. My controller is working in steam big picture, but I can't seem to map buttons, or calibrate. Its partially working in some games, and in some games it isn't working at all. Anyone have experience with this?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, could we use a range in that command rather than having to specify each?  e.g {66-76)
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah, but if one isn't there apt will complain and wont run
<cfhowlett> Sceler, #ubuntu-steam
<Possible> EriC^^: done..ran without issues
<EriC^^> Possible: ok, should be ok
<Possible>  /boot 56% in use now :)
<Possible> instead of 100%
<Sceler> cfhowlett, i'll ask there
<EriC^^> Possible: great :)
<Possible> EriC^^: I could remove anything older than *-77 I guess then huh
<Possible> oh wait...its using -73 now..
<EriC^^> Possible: not yet, give 77 a shot to see if .. yeah :)
<Mamiko> how can i install scangearmp for canon MF212w series ?
<kurli> Kurli: idea about regular expression?
<Possible> EriC^^ / cfhowlett: all seems to work fine after a reboot....awesome...thanks!
<cfhowlett> Possible, happy2help!
<Possible> :)
<Possible> ciao!
<Mamiko> lsb_release -a
<asko> what can be the problem why my speakers wont work?
<asko> sorry i'll google first :)
<spm_draget> When installing ubuntu I can select a languagepack to install, e.g. german. If I am not mistaken, unity will also be in german right away. So somehow german was set as the 'default language' in my system. How is this done? are there some files copied to /etc/skel? Or there some environment variable that is read on the first run of a user?
<akik> spm_draget: at least /etc/default/locale controls that
<akik> kubuntu install asks which keyboard layout i want to use, i select finnish. but it doesn't ask which language i want to use in ui, so i edit that file from fi_FI to en_US
<WereCatf> Are the Cinnamon DE - packages in Ubuntu's repos broken or are there some additional steps needed to install it properly? Under Ubuntu 15.10, fresh install, issuing "apt-get install cinnamon-desktop-environment" works fine, but when logging into to Cinnamon it's broken in all sorts of ways
<WereCatf> Screenshot of the broken Cinnamon: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11811685/cinnamon.jpg
<k1l_> WereCatf: broken? you mean the missing icons? could be due to not enough hardware ressources given to that vm
<WereCatf> 4GB RAM should be more than enough
<l00p> hi grub needs mbr partioning instead of gpt?
<cfhowlett> l00p, either works
<l00p> cfhowlett: thanks
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I created a live usb of ubuntu 15.10 using unetbootin but its not booting, says boot error
<silv3r_m00n> how do i create bootable usb then ?
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: what OS are you using right now?
<k1l_> WereCatf: the metapackage "cinnamon" should pull all the stuff needed
<silv3r_m00n> k1l_: Ubuntu
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: then just use "dd"
<WereCatf> k1l_: The metapackage is already installed automatically when installing cinnamon-desktop-environment.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Is it possible to make my own repository with multiple PPAs?
<sparks_> can someone tell me how to fix this... resize2fs: Can't read a block bitmap while trying to resize
<lotuspsychje> !repo | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<l00p> hi I'm planing to attach two different SATA hard disk to my computer what commands should I learn for i? Are fdisk and mount enough?
<k1l_> WereCatf: dont know then about cinnamon.
<lotuspsychje> l00p: commands for learn what?
<WereCatf> I just don't see the point in keeping obviously-broken packages in Ubuntu's repos.
<l00p> lotuspsychje: I need to format the hardrive?
<lotuspsychje> l00p: you can format a hd from within ubuntu
<bekks> l00p: You dont format a harddrive, but a filesystem only.
<l00p> lotuspsychje: bekks : it's from old laptop and it contains windows operating system so thats why I'm going to format it
<bekks> l00p: you dont need to format it at all. you need to create a new filesystem instead.
<l00p> bekks: ok so fdisk is enough for it?
<bekks> l00p: fdisk creates/deletes partitions, it doesnt format/create filesystems.
<bekks> l00p: I guess you are better off using gparted instead.
<lotuspsychje> l00p: how about you tell us to full story? wich drive with windows? singleboot/dualboot?
<l00p> bekks: thanks :) I begin to read gparted manual
<bekks> l00p: Better tel us the whole story before :)
<bekks> *tell
<sudosuminus> l00p: I can help too with partitions and gparted
<sparks_> can someone help me? i've been asking the same question now for 3 days lol :D
<lotuspsychje> sparks_: tell us again
<sudosuminus> sparks_: let us know today
<lotuspsychje> lol
<l00p> lotuspsychje: Our old vista laptop broke and I'm planning to buy SATA cable and attach to it to my linux desktop computer. I'm not going to use windows vista so I just want the extra harddisk space from it. I haven't bought the cabble yet. But I came to here to seek information in advance. So I can read manuals and prepare myself
<lotuspsychje> l00p: your gonna install ubuntu on the second sata with external cable?
<cfhowlett> sparks_, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<sparks_> I went to shrink my raid array, which I did successfully however, I forgot to shrink the file system first.. my big mistake of course :/. Now, when I issue an resize2fs I get the following: resize2fs: Can't read a block bitmap while trying to resize
<sudosuminus> cfhowlett: that was mean, let he/her ask
<lotuspsychje> !raid | sparks_
<ubottu> sparks_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sparks_> i've read all of that
<l00p> lotuspsychje: no. I have already have ubuntu installed. I'm going to attach/mount the extra harddrive to my ubuntu os. Sry if my english isn't understandable :D
<bekks> sparks_: your filesystem is entirely broken. Recreate your fs, and restore your files from your backup.
<sparks_> well, I thought of that option bekks, but I also figured there must be a way to fix the block size on the file system.. which is the main issue that fsck complains about when attempting to run
<l00p> lotuspsychje: like u know. Extra harddrive space for pics and .odt documents :)
<bekks> sparks_: the main issue is a broken filesystem, with a broken bitmap as one particular issue of it.
<sudosuminus1> cfhowlett: really? how mature!
<lotuspsychje> sudosuminus: move on please
<bekks> sparks_: It's like having a cake, cut it in half, and try to restore the second half from looking at the first half.
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll look at that thanks lotuspsychje
<sparks_> ahhh... hmmm, so there wouldn't be a way to fix the actual bitmap, or rebuild it?
<lotuspsychje> l00p: so you just add a 2nd sata hd, you can format that any way you need from your ubuntu
<bekks> sparks_: you can just guess, there is no reliable information on wether it will be cvorrect or not.
<lotuspsychje> l00p: disktools or gparted indeed
<soLucien> hello guys ! Does anyone know whether Ubuntu comes witha  built-in DHCP server ?
<sparks_> hmmmm, I mostly thought it was complaining about the filesystem bitmap because when I run an fsck I get this:
<l00p> lotuspsychje: thanks I'll begin to read the manuals for those tools
<sparks_> The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 2930012160 blocks
<sparks_> The physical size of the device is 2563760640 blocks
<bekks> sparks_: See above.
<hateball> soLucien: You can install dhcpd, but it's not preinstalled obviously
<sparks_> ah
<soLucien> ok , thanks
<soLucien> it seems i have dhcpd
<hateball> soLucien: you probably want to install isc-dhcp-server and configure it if you are looking to serve dhcp requests
<sparks_> bekks, I can see all my files with testdisk, perhaps I should just copy them off the array with that and re-create the file system... only issue is, its 9TB worth of data lol, was hoping a faster resolution
<WereCatf> dnsmasq can also serve as a DHCP-server
<bekks> sparks_: I assume you have no data worth to be kept then. From what I can read, you have no backup.
<sparks_> well, I don't *really* care if I lose it, but I don't always jump to the end conclusion which would be to re-create the filesystem.. I rather expend all other options first
<sparks_> but by the sounds of it, I don't have any other options
<monsieur_h> Has anyone used fish-shell extensively ?
<monsieur_h> Given the name it's really hard to search for infos on it
<xubuntu11> hi, i cant access my extern hdd after accidentally removing the usb connection.. what should i do?
<xubuntu11> external*
<sudosuminus> xubuntu11: is this an i/o error?
<hateball> xubuntu11: Is it using NTFS? If you plug it in and then open a terminal and run "dmesg" it probably complains about being marked dirty
<xubuntu11> if i plug it in, nothing happens in dmesg
<xubuntu11> it was probably noticed and it showed up on thunar but after removing the connection and reconnecting nothing happens
<sudosuminus> xubuntu11: I had a problem like that this weekend and after rebooting the hdd read and wrote normally
<xubuntu11> i tried that
<xubuntu11> :)
<xubuntu11> it is really strange, the hdd begins to spin - one can here that - but in dmesg nothing shows up :o
<sudosuminus> what filesystem did you say its using?
<xubuntu11> it had different partions, nfts and ext4
<jophish> How can I upgrade my kernel to 4.2.0-29?
<k1l_> jophish: on what ubuntu are you?
<jophish> k1l_: Wily
<k1l_> jophish: there is no -29 in the stable repos
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.27.30 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<xubuntu11> sudosuminus: it had different partions, nfts and ext4
<sudosuminus> xubuntu11: it may be either a hardware problem or a damaged filesystem there are some hdd tools you can try to recover your data
<silv3r_m00n> k1l_: now it says isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<xubuntu11> sudosuminus: how could i recover something if it doesnt show up under /dev/ ?
<EriC^^> xubuntu11: try a different usb maybe
<EriC^^> *usb port
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: how did you create that usb? did you checksum the md5sum of that iso? what iso is that exactly?
<silv3r_m00n> k1l_:   ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<silv3r_m00n> downloaded it with ktorrent
<sudosuminus> xubuntu11: DFF is a powerful open source tool with a flexible module system which will help you in your digital forensics works, including files recovery due to error or crash, evidence research and analysis, etc.
<sudosuminus> The modules allows you to examine the layout of disk images, devices and other media, to identify partitions, search for files using name, attributes, files magic etc.  Files can also be analyzed or extracted using file analysis modules.
<k1l_> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: ^
<xubuntu11> EriC^^: that was unexpected, but it worked...
<EriC^^> happens a lot
<sudosuminus> EriC^^: cheers!
<xubuntu11> sudosuminus: thank you too, i checked quickly, no filesystem errors as far as i can see :)
<sudosuminus> xubuntu11: lucky you
<silv3r_m00n> k1l_: ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337  ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<silv3r_m00n> the md5sum is correct
<silv3r_m00n> k1l_: this is the command i used, sudo dd if=ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=1M
<WereCatf> silv3r_m00n: Use of=/dev/sdc if you're installing it on a USB-stick.
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: yeah, dont use sdc1, use sdc
<silv3r_m00n> WereCatf: by the way, i see that pressing ctrl+c does not interrupt the dd command, how do you abort the dd command  ?
<silv3r_m00n> and how do you make it display progress ?
<WereCatf> silv3r_m00n: ctrl-c does work, it just may take a while to register because it writes out its internal buffers first. If you want to see live-progress I'd recommend using ddrescue instead, but you can make dd spit out its current status by issuing "kill -USR1 pidofddhere" -- obtain dd's pid by looking at the output of "ps aux" first
<django_> hey everyone
<django_> i have an old version of spotify how can i remove
<bekks> django_: Using your package management system, e.g.
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: no need for progress on a 1GB dd.
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<silv3r_m00n> looks like it worked finally
<silv3r_m00n> great thanks
<django_> bekks, http://i.imgur.com/N1XIcsI.png
<WereCatf> silv3r_m00n: Yeah, your problem was that you were trying to write the image to a partition on the stick, but the image is meant to be written on the beginning on the stick, not under a partition on it. Just keep it in mind in the future and you're all set!
<WereCatf> Hm. Installing gnome fixed the missing icons in Cinnamon, but the rendering - issues persist. It's quite broken.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: wich ubuntu version is this?
<WereCatf> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: on default ubuntu or mint?
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: fresh install of default Ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: you sure you got the right graphics driver working?
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: running under VMware, so yes, I am quite sure.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: running cinnamon in vm can be a bottleneck..
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: Hardly. Mint works fine. It's Ubuntu under which Cinnamon is broken.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: did you try this physical install?
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: No, I have no interest in using Ubuntu on real hardware. I need it inside a VM.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: try the logs perhaps? see what happens
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: Nothing of much relevant there. The only lines I could imagine being relevant are "Did not find color property '-gradient-start'" and "Did not find color property '-gradient-end'" which would suggest to me that there's still some dependencies broken
<notfrosty> Hi. I want to install a new package but I don't have enough storage. Can I increase /lib directory size with a symbolic link ? (I have a second disk with enough storage)
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: contact the ppa maintainer or file a new bug against it?
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: it's not from a PPA, it's from Ubuntu's own official repos.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: file a bug then, explain whats happening
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: Guess I'll have to. I just thought that maybe someone here could tell me what's wrong and how to fix it.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | notfrosty clean some space with this
<ubottu> notfrosty clean some space with this: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: virtualbox or vmware?
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: VMware
<notfrosty> lotuspsychje : I wouldn't have enough space anyway. That's not the point. But thx.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: maybe try a virtualbox too, or ask in ##vmware if someone experienced a good cinnamon?
<lotuspsychje> notfrosty: can you install something else first, then install bleachbit, it will clean more space for you
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: Cinnamon works fine and dandy under Mint, it's only broken on Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> notfrosty: *uninstall
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: ...if mint can run it, ubuntu should too
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: Exactly. So there is something wrong with Ubuntu's packages.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: file a bug, see what hapens
<lotuspsychje> !bug | WereCatf
<ubottu> WereCatf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: try it on a LTS also..
<notfrosty> lotuspsychje : I don't think the solution of my problem, which is installing 1 package, is installing 2 packages. Anyway, I won't do that.
<lotuspsychje> notfrosty: your choice...
<notfrosty> thx for helping anyway
<AtomicStryker> hi, i need some help setting up a dualboot with windows 10, update-grub is not auto detecting it
<tonyyarusso> notfrosty: You'd be better off moving an entire larger mountpoint to the new disk rather than setting up symbolic links for random subdirectories.
<AtomicStryker> i do not have an efi partition. only dev/sda1 os partition with flags boot, esp and the dev/sda2 recovery partition with hidden, diag flags
<AtomicStryker> but it is gpt format
<notfrosty> tonyyarusso : yeah I might try that.
<tonyyarusso> notfrosty: /lib is typically pretty tiny anyway - /usr would be the better candidate.  (Or perhaps you meant /usr/lib?)
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | AtomicStryker can this help?
<ubottu> AtomicStryker can this help?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<AtomicStryker> i have ubuntu installed and bootloading fine, i need help adding a uefi windows that is not auto detected to grub aswell
<notfrosty> tonyyarusso : The package I want to install sets up a directory under /lib and it is over 1 GO large...
<tonyyarusso> notfrosty: What on earth package is this?
<notfrosty> docker
<tonyyarusso> ah
<AtomicStryker> pastebin.com/1FtGFKpg for my lsblk output
<lotuspsychje> AtomicStryker: wait for EriC^^ he's our uefi specialist :p
<AtomicStryker> the problem is i used to have another drive, which had the efi partition and the windows bootloader
<AtomicStryker> that drive is gone now
<AtomicStryker> and diskpart wont let me shrink the os partition to stick a new efi partition infront of it
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: hey
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: type sudo parted -l and paste it in a pastebin
<AtomicStryker> heya
<AtomicStryker> pastebin.com/ta6sJAS6
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: you're trying to get ubuntu to boot windows, without an efi partition that windows had?
<AtomicStryker> id take anything at all booting windows
<AtomicStryker> creating a new efi partition on another disk failed too
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: where was the efi partition? you probably have to recover it with testdisk
<EriC^^> or use a windows cd to recreate it
<AtomicStryker> it was on the 500gb device
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: the windows efi was in /dev/sda?
<AtomicStryker> sdc
<AtomicStryker> err
<AtomicStryker> on the samsung 840
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: not sure what you mean
<AtomicStryker> dev/sdd in the pastebin
<WereCatf> I have no idea what package to lob a bug - report against with this Cinnamon - issue :S
<EriC^^> there's an efi partition there
<EriC^^> yeah
<AtomicStryker> yeah thats my attempt at creating a new one
<EriC^^> how'd you create it?
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: type ls -lR /boot/efi and paste it
<AtomicStryker> http://www.eightforums.com/general-support/52515-windows-8-cant-start-due-missing-efi-partition.html
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: you used a bcdedit command or so?
<AtomicStryker> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> pastebin the above
<cat_> hello y'all
<cat_> what up
<AtomicStryker> bcdboot X:\windows failed (with correct letter), "cannot write start files" or something like it
<cat_> Hey whats up @AtomicStyker
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: yeah cause i guess it needs to write it on the same disk, or expects that
<AtomicStryker> pastebin.com/3KF7RBkh
<AtomicStryker> hi @cat_
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: ok, you didn't use x:\windows literally right?
<AtomicStryker> nono as i said
<AtomicStryker> i used the correct drive
<AtomicStryker> always have to manually assign one too
<AtomicStryker> diskpart says the part is hidden for some reason, and never gives it a drive automatilcally
<AtomicStryker> but i could dir and everything on it
<Multbrelch> Hi. I redirect the DISPLAY of an old SUN bos onto an Ubuntu 14.04 box. Everything works fine despite the colors. Some are dark such that text cannot be seen. How to modify the colors?
<pantato> quit
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: ok, on the ms site it says you can specify which dir to use to copy stuff to
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824874.aspx
<EriC^^> try assigning a letter to the new efi partition, and then do bcdboot -s <efipartition> X:\windows
<EriC^^> ah sorry, it's /s not -s
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> bcdboot X:/Windows /s E: /f ALL
<EriC^^> E being the efi partition after assigning it
<AtomicStryker> wait
<AtomicStryker> do i keep the x or change it
<AtomicStryker> to the target windows os partition
<EriC^^> put whatever you assign the windows one too
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hey all, is it safe to change /bin/sh to point to bash instead, on ubuntu 14.04? I see it's a symlink to dash atm
<Pici> Ccdc_DuckZ: yes.
<Ccdc_DuckZ> Pici: thanks
<Pici> Ccdc_DuckZ: everything written for dash is compatible with bash, but not everything written for bash can be run in dash.
<hi_im_alone> hi
<AtomicStryker> Eric^^: BFSVC Error: could not open the BCD template store, status c000000f
<hi_im_alone> lets go highter
<hi_im_alone> dont you know
<hi_im_alone> watch me
<hi_im_alone> fire
<hi_im_alone> dont you know
<Ccdc_DuckZ> Pici: I see... and what's the best way to change the symlink? should I just go ahead and do that manually or is there some sort of eselect-like tool in ubuntu?
<Pici> hi_im_alone: hi, was there an Ubuntu question you had?
<hi_im_alone> no
<Multbrelch> Does anybody have an idea about changing the color of Windows that come from another box (here an old SUN) via DISPLAY forwarding?
<Pici> Ccdc_DuckZ: you can just change the symlink manually. it doesn't use the alternatives tool.
<Drac0666> I was trying to open weblink by firefox and my screen goes black then i have to restart PC manualy (http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/proj/libgphoto2/support.php) this web. Any Ideas why?
<raksh93> Hi i am running ubuntu wily. The system froze so I ran lightdm restart. After that whenever I login only the files on my desktop show up
<raksh93> There is no menubar
<raksh93> ctrl alt t doesnt work either. Can someone help me please?
<phablet> sadafaf
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: /join ##windows
<AtomicStryker> they sent me here hahaaha because i tried to get grub to boot that windows
<EriC^^> it's pretty irrelevant
<EriC^^> you're trying to restore the windows efi partition, so they should know more
<EriC^^> once you have the files there, you can use grub to boot it etc
<EriC^^> most people here won't know about restoring a windows efi, they can help you out way better
<Drac0666> Where i can check logs about my screen? i get black screen after opening some sites in firefox
<andrewSC> hi all
<andrewSC> I've run the command `sudo ruby-install ruby 2.2.3` which executed fine, then I added `export PATH=$PATH:/opt/rubies/ruby-2.2.3/bin` to my ~/.bashrc, as well as my ~/.bashrc as root. However, when I run `sudo gem install bundler` I get "sudo: gem: command not found" Doing a `which gem` as the user returns the correct path (and if you remove sudo it executes, just can't write to the gems directory). When I do
<andrewSC> a `which gem` as root, I also get the correct path. Has anyone experienced this before?
<stripe> hi all, clean install of 14.04, on the system monitor the network history is not registering any traffic (either from updates or downloads) any ideas? cheers :-)
<AtomicStryker> @EriC^^ thanks, the winner was bcdboot W:\Windows /s B:
<andrewSC> Just can't find `gem` when using sudo, even though when I `sudo su -;which gem` it detects the gem path correctly...
<AtomicStryker> i actually read the in terminal help
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: cool
<EriC^^> update-grub should pick it up now
<EriC^^> you could put the files on your ubuntu efi
<AtomicStryker> its still broken though, but atleast i have a windows bootloader ... the internet says now i have to keep hitting the "repair boot" option until it works
<EriC^^> with that command, unless you plan to use the hdd
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: try just bcdboot X:\Windows
<easton> hai
<dumle29> So. I was in windows, and i had some pretty bad issues. Steam wouldn't launch, or would be super slow, and games certainly wouldn't start. So I booted in ubuntu, and noticed that one of my drives were missing
<dumle29> I took my pc appart, reseated all connectors, and now it's showing up, but S.M.A.R.T. status says that "Disk is OK, one failing attribute is failing" and that attribute is end-to-end-error
<MonkeyDust> dumle29  pastebin the output of   lsblk    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dumle29> MonkeyDust: I got the drives showing again, that's not the issue. What I'm wondering, is if it's time to get a new drive on its way?
<dumle29> It's on time is 1 year and 2 months
<dumle29> I guess google answered :/ This is a critical parameter. Degradation of this parameter may indicate imminent drive failure. Urgent data backup and hardware replacement is recommended.
<dumle29> fak. It's the cache on the HDD controller that's going bad
<Sky2939> Is it a good idea to install an email server (like squirrel mail) on my vps which is already running nginx, or should I buy another vps for the sole purpose of a mail server
<dumle29> should be fine. I can't see why not
<hexhaxtron> I'd like to have *all* source packages accessible. I can spare 1 or 2TiB if needed but how should I do this? Should I do 'apt-get source' for every package? Should I look for an FTP repository to mount it locally?... Any ideas? It would be nice to update them on a daily basis too.
<sudosuminus> hexhaxtron: good question, I'll pay attention because I want to know it too
<sudosuminus> hexhaxtron: you want to set  something like a mirror, right?
<hexhaxtron> sudosuminus, I thought of that and I went to the address provided in sources.list but there are no source files there...
<sudosuminus> hexhaxtron: I'll let the most experienced users help us
<MonkeyDust> hexhaxtron  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Takumo> Hi all, is there a simple way to disallow sftp users from touching certain files within their chroot?
<Takumo> i.e. any file matching a regex
<jrajav> I just updated and now I can't login
<jrajav> I enter my password, and the screen goes blank and then returns me right back to the password prompt
<jrajav> Anyone know what could be up?
<jrajav> And is there any way to escape to a console?
<tgm4883> hexhaxtron: not sure I follow. Do you want a local mirror of all of that or are you just wanting to be able to download source files?
<tgm4883> jrajav: ctrl+alt+f1
<hexhaxtron> tgm4883, I think I want a local mirror with *all* source packages.
<tgm4883> hexhaxtron: ok, you've got a bunch of machines doing updates then?
<hexhaxtron> I don't have any.
<jrajav> tgm4883: Thanks
<jrajav> I moved .Xauthority. Didn't solve it. Still can't log in
<jrajav> Why should an update fuck things up so badly :|
<tgm4883> hexhaxtron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Provisioning/Mirror
<tgm4883> !language | jrajav
<ubottu> jrajav: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tgm4883> hexhaxtron: that link will help you setup a mirror
<tgm4883> hexhaxtron: that's what I used when I setup a local mirror
<tgm4883> jrajav: random stabs in the dark rarely work. You've got to remember the 50% miss chance
<jrajav> The huh?
<jrajav> I was following http://askubuntu.com/questions/462272/cant-login-to-ubuntu-14-04
<jrajav> I don't have a lot to go on
<tgm4883> jrajav: (don't guess, look at some logs and come up with a plan of attack)
<tgm4883> jrajav: take a look in your ~/.xsession-errors (I think that's the log)
<tgm4883> or better, post it for us to look at
<jrajav> Yes I just found a question pointing to that
<jrajav> Thanks
<jrajav> I can't paste it easily - this is a different pc
<tgm4883> !pastebin | jrajav
<ubottu> jrajav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrajav> It's the same as this
<jrajav> http://askubuntu.com/questions/175744/x-error-of-failed-request-badrequest-invalid-request-code-or-no-such-operation
<jrajav> But with opcode 158 (GLX)
<jrajav> I suppose my old Catalyst drivers won't work with a newer kernel that must have been installed with the update?
<jrajav> Alright, that's fair
<tgm4883> jrajav: depends on how you installed your graphics drivers
<tgm4883> jrajav: so how did you do it?
<jrajav> I have no idea
<jrajav> This box is 2 years old
<tgm4883> well there's only a few options
<jrajav> I guess I need to clear and reinstall them, though
<tgm4883> jrajav: that's a good start
<PHroGman> I get this error with the sudo nautilus.....(nautilus:2563): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<PHroGman> any ideas?
<tgm4883> PHroGman: use gksudo instead of sudo for graphical applications
<mtn> PHroGman: you should never run nautilus with sudo. you will change your home permissions
<irawansyah> oi coy pa kbar semua
<irawansyah> salam  uhuuuyyyyyy
<pa> wtf?
<PHroGman> Unable to create a required folder. Please create the following folder, or set permissions such that it can be created:
<PHroGman> /root/.config/nautilus
<PHroGman> this is what i get
<pa> jakarta dialekt?
<irawansyah> test
<xangua> PHroGman: stop running Nautilus with sudo as you were told
<PHroGman> I did...that error was from gksudo
<irawansyah> linux mint dah diserang virus, ubuntu harus pake antivirus ga
<xangua> PHroGman: gksu is deprecated also, what is your real goal?
<pa> english only channel
<PHroGman> i wanted access to add to backgrounds folder and edit trustywallpapers xml
<weadjead> hallo hab gerade das vmware bundel in version 3.5.0 runtergeladen und mit sudo sh installiert aber ubuntu zeigt mir nichts unter programmen an wie starte ich das programm ?
<kvj1> Im not able to fully untinstall wine from my system
<kvj1> Commands are not working
<rattking> Hello all. grub-pc in trusty doesnt seem to be respecting my debconf settings (precise worked) does anyone know about why this might be?
<xangua> kvj1: what commands? What's the output?
<[[thufir]]> how do I re-run the config for a package?  I tried dpkg --configure as so:  http://pastebin.com/YVkE7rca    this is for mail-stack-delivery
<irawansyah> linux mint have attacked virus, linux ubuntu need antivirus or no?
<Drac0666> How i can find all *.jpg in specific directory without subdirectory? im using find /home/drac0/Pobrane/ -name "*.jpg" -type f but it outputs also files in subdirectory
<mcphail> irawansyah: no. At present there is no need for antivirus on Ubuntu. Linux mint did not have a virus either
<kvj1> xangua: im using sudo apt-get remove wine --purge
<mcphail> irawansyah: If you want to use an antivirus on Ubuntu, you can install clamav
<kvj1> Then i used command to delete context menu , menu entries
<rattking> Drac0666:  can you just use a splat? '/home/drac0/Pobrane/*.jpg'
<kvj1> Then reboot but wine is still present
<ardiunofan92> Hi
<ardiunofan92> is xChat safe to use?
<Drac0666> rattking, i also want to delete so i first want to check what i delete then i add -delete to find
<irawansyah> ok. thankx Mr. mcphail
<tsapii> ardiunofan92: from what i figure, xchat is safe but hexchat is better
<ardiunofan92> I see, within the software centre hexchat seems to have less reviews
<kyle-lauren> Hexchat has more active development
<tsapii> maybe because it's newer
<rattking> Drac0666: then I think adding '-maxdepth 1' to find should do it.. play around if 1 isnt right
<kyle-lauren> Newer, not really. Hexchat is a fork of Xchat, if I recall correctly
<kvj1> xangua: ?
<tsapii> right, so therefore it has existed for less time than xchat by definition :P
<Drac0666> rattking, cheers
<Drac0666> rattking, it worked like charm ;]
<shlant> anyone know why logrotate is rotating this log when I reboot the server? https://gist.github.com/8ff290fb8ee5260f0888
<these> Hi all
<these> Please i need a software for managing a ciber cafe
<Mchammerdad> Does ubuntu have a tool to pull product keys and other system info from dd'd windows partitions?
<Amoz> these, did you try google?
<irawansyah> shorcut application blender and android studio gone when i install kde, how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> !google | Amoz
<ubottu> Amoz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<k1l_> Mchammerdad: i dont think windows stores the key in plain text anymore. i would ask ##windows how to get such an info from a backup of win.
<these> yes, but for I found a lot of solutions (Maelys, Os-Cafe, cyborg) and I wonder if someone has already tried a solution
<MonkeyDust> these  i guess that's not for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<these> Amoz: I found a lot of solutions (Maelys, Os-Cafe, cyborg) and I wonder if someone has already tried a solution
<cortexman> how can i get my terminal window size to stay with width of both of my monitors?
<irawansyah> i install kubuntu through ubuntu software centre
<these> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<jil> hello
<jil> how can I find where the C-M-d keybinding is defined ?
<jil> C-M-d is making my emacs window go down and I don't want that.
<jil> I checked the system keyboard shortcuts but could not find where it was defined any idea ?
<max3> is there a good usb wifi 5ghz dongle with linux support out right now?
<motaka2> hello everyone
<motaka2> what is this error?  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<motaka2>  nodejs : Depends: libc-ares2 (>= 1.8.0) but it is not installable
<MonkeyDust> jil  plenty tutorials and guides to be found, here's one: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Key-Bindings.html
<Drac0666> guyz you think mega cloud is kinda safe to use?
<xangua> ! Ot | Drac0666
<ubottu> Drac0666: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> motaka2: please pastebin "apt-cache policy nodejs libc-ares2"
<motaka2> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15171722/
<k1l_> motaka2: libc-ares2 is in the repos.
<k1l_> motaka2: should work. try again
<motaka2> k1l_: What should I try ?
<k1l_> !info libc-ares2 trusty
<ubottu> libc-ares2 (source: c-ares): asynchronous name resolver. In component main, is extra. Version 1.10.0-2 (trusty), package size 37 kB, installed size 105 kB
<k1l_> motaka2: try again to install what you wanted.
<k1l_> motaka2: maybe you need to change the  mirrors to the main servers.
<motaka2> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15171754/
<k1l_> motaka2: seems like the .ir servers are broken. use the main servers
<motaka2> k1l_: What are they and how can I change them ?
<k1l_> motaka2: is this a desktop?
<motaka2> k1l_: Yes
<k1l_> motaka2: go to the systemsettings -> software and updates.   then there is a drop-down menu, choose "main server" there
<wellick> cd /bin  This command changes the directory to bin right? But what does the "/" do?
<k1l_> wellick: / is the first instance in the system. do a cd / and see yourself
<cfedde> wellick: / separate the parts of a path.  with a leading / like that means start from the root of the file system.
<motaka2> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15171813/
<cfedde> without the / the shell will look for a bin in your current working directory.
<k1l_> motaka2: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy nodejs
<wellick> by root of a file system you mean C:\
<cfedde> similar but in linux/unix semantics rather than dos/windows
<wellick> I see. Thank you.
<motaka2> k1l_: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/71c838d3dc4cffd314a0
<k1l_> wellick: c:\ is the windows term for that
<cfedde> in dos we have "drive" as a part of the path while in linux we have mountpoints that can be anywere in the file system.
<cfedde> s/drive/drive letter/
<k1l_> motaka2: ok. go back to that systemsettings you just were. make sure main, universe restricted and multiverse are checked.
<wellick> First day using Linux and first day using the terminal. It will all make sense eventually :)
<motaka2> k1l_: All are checked https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5f1def2145d718f2d355
<MonkeyDust> wellick  like windows started making sense, eventuually
<k1l_> motaka2: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<motaka2> k1l_: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/958bf8d3e76215a5d63d
<k1l_> wellick: some bits are different than on windows. but if you keep using your head it will make sense :)
<yppo> Is there a hash of the ubuntu server 14.04 version avalible somwhere on a secure website?
<k1l_> motaka2: is iran blocking the internet?
<k1l_> !hashes | yppo
<ubottu> yppo: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<yppo> ty
<motaka2> k1l_: It does to some extent, but what website is seem to be blocked?
<yppo> k1l_: The website is unsecure tho
<yppo> ...
<Silenced> Guys ? How to install mongodb in 15.10 ?
<k1l_> motaka2: in this case its block the connection to the ubuntu main servers. so on the same settings try to choose a mirror on the drop down menu
<MonkeyDust> !find mongodb
<ubottu> Found: juju-mongodb, jmeter-mongodb, libcatmandu-store-mongodb-perl, libmongodb-java, libmongodb-perl, libmongodbx-class-perl, mongodb, mongodb-clients, mongodb-server, shinken-mod-logstore-mongodb (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mongodb&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<wellick> MonkeyDust: actually my first OS was MacOS in... 1995 i think ;)
<Pici> yppo: unsecure how?
<yppo> k1l_: If someone is intercepting and giving me a false image they might as well change the hash in this website?!
<wellick> it took me 20 years to try linux lol
<yppo> Pici: none https
<Silenced> The regular way of installation doesn't work
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: ^
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  define 'doesnt work'
<yppo> I dont really care too much but expected ubuntu to provide a secure download
<yppo> :/
<motaka2> k1l_: what is this?  E:GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<k1l_> motaka2: your internet is partially blocked and that is an error because of blocking the google servers
<yppo> motaka2: If you download ubuntu your goverment might also include backdoors
<mcphail> yppo: the hashes are GPG signed. The attacker cannot generate a correct GPG signature, even if he changed the hashes
<yppo> ok sry
<yppo> ty
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: Server doesn't starts
<yppo> mcphail: ty:)
<k1l_> yppo: enough FUD.
<motaka2> k1l_: I think it is google that is blocked iran, what elese can I do ?
<yppo> k1l_: sry:(
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: "Failed to start mongod.service: Unit mongod.service failed to load: No such file or directory." This is what i get
<motaka2> k1l_: I excluded google, and it seems updating
<agile_prg> I need to make a self extracting multizip archive for windows, anyone know how I can do that?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  is this useful http://www.mongodbspain.com/en/2014/08/30/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<motaka2> k1l_: now I can install nodejs, the only problem might be not getting updates for chrome
<k1l_> motaka2: yes
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: It works fine in 14.04. Mine is 15.10
<motaka2> k1l_: Thank u for your care, you are awesome
<thms> I'm using ubuntu server, 15.04, which did libapache-mod-fastcgi disappear ? Only fcgid is left
<xangua> thms: please install a supported release
<k1l_> thms: 15.04 doesnt get any updates anymore. so its really unsecure now. update to 15.10 quick.
<wellick> What's the shell that comes with ubuntu, the bourne shell? or all of them?
<xangua> wellick: Unity
<k1l_> wellick: its bash.
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  is that a server?
<tsapii> wellick: ubuntu comes with bash by default, but you can get more shells from the repositories
<thms> k1l_: ok thanks
<xangua> Oh :-P
<wellick> but wikipedia says bash is basically the FS version of the bourne shell so the commands are the same, right?
<k1l_> wellick: for simple commands all shells are nearly the same.
<wellick> thanks
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: DB always run as a server
<tsapii> wellick: bash has some features that the bourne shell did not have, but basic usage is the same
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  ok, then i wonder why you didnt stick with 14.04
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: I had problems with my GPU. 15.10 Fixed it for me
<tinyalpha> what are you guys doing
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  i guess !hwe could have done that too
<HackerII> waiting for the moon to turn to cheese
<rattking> the default sh in ubuntu is dash IIRC
<k1l_> rattking: for scripts. for user interaction like the gnome terminal etc its bash
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: What does that mean ?
<rattking> ahh yes thats true.
<MonkeyDust> !hwe | Silenced
<ubottu> Silenced: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<guilberplays> oii pesoal
<guilberplays> pessoal
<gnomo> hello there, how do i check my gnome version using terminal? tnx
<niko__> hi
<hwpplayer1> hi niko_
<hwpplayer1> hi niko__ :
<gews2323> I have one user who is routing through tun0 but I don't want to route through that interface, How can I have two routes for both interfaces? (route) http://pastebin.com/dBdyp0NJ
<thms> Why does 15.10 doesnt have fastcgi anymore ?
<aa_Gaurav> hi all i have no networking idea how to connect companies remote website. server located on remote area and i setup manual ip subnet and dns but i cant connrct website
<MonkeyDust> !find fastcgi | thms
<ubottu> thms: Found: libapache2-mod-fastcgi, libmojo-server-fastcgi-perl, liburweb-fastcgi0, mono-fastcgi-server, mono-fastcgi-server2
<aa_Gaurav> i am windows user and ubuntu is new for me
<aa_Gaurav> please help me friends
<aa_Gaurav> i install ubuntu 15.10
<MBach> hi
<gews2323> aa_Gaurav: What is wrong?
<aa_Gaurav> i cant open companys online website evan i manual set ip subnet and dns. i have 30 pc for convert windows to ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> aa_Gaurav  what is your own language
<aa_Gaurav> hindi
<sancho_panza> Hi! how can i list my devices connected with alsa on my terminal?
<aa_Gaurav> from india
<MonkeyDust> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<EriC^^> sancho_panza: aplay -l , maybe?
<sancho_panza> i try! ty
<sancho_panza> it shows my usb sound card listed!
<sancho_panza> scheda 2: CODEC [USB Audio CODEC], dispositivo 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<sancho_panza> how can i connect this with qasmixer?
<sancho_panza> i know it works with audio software like ardour
<EriC^^> sancho_panza: did you try pavucontrol?
<EriC^^> or alsamixer?
<sancho_panza> i'll try later, i'm contacting you in private.. thanks!
<aa_Gaurav> thanks friends
<aa_Gaurav> no one replaying in #Ubuntu-in
<SunyataZero> Hi all, i am going to purchase a new laptop computer and am looking at different models, but i'm worried that the wireless network card will not work when i install ubuntu (or lubuntu). I know there's a list of hardward compatible with ubuntu but it doesn't contain the laptops i'm considering, what's the best way you can recommend for finding out if the wifi will work when i run ubuntu? (And how certain can i be that it will work
<EriC^^> SunyataZero: maybe get one with a known good chipset that works? just guessing
<xangua> SunyataZero: consider a Linux pre-installed laptop? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<thms> Why does 15.10 doesnt have fastcgi anymore ?
<thms> SOrry, answer is up ^
<ioria> SunyataZero, bring with you a usb with a live ubuntu on it and test it .... :þ
<mohamed> hey
<mohamed> some germans here
<mohamed> hey
<BluesKaj> !de | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SunyataZero> ioria: thank you, i will try to do this! (also grateful for the responses from EriC^^ and xangua, now i have several ways to approach this problem)
<ioria> SunyataZero, good ...
<aa_Gaurav> no one is answering in #ubuntu-in
<netameta> when i do sudo su i become admin - how can i go back to the user i was before ?
<sancho_panza> i don't have pulseaudio and i want my usb sound card to work with alsa
<sancho_panza> i need to switch my predefinite sound card
<monsieur_h> netameta: "logout"
<sancho_panza> can you help me?
<monsieur_h> or CTRL-D
<EriC^^> netameta: exit, also use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<netameta> EriC^^, How so ?
<EriC^^> netameta: it sets up the environment properly
<r_rios> Hello. Is there some recent guide on how to downgrade to a previous version of Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> r_rios: no, why do you want to downgrade?
<xangua> r_rios: you don't downgrade
<xangua> That's your guide :-)
<r_rios> I might need to downgrade
<r_rios> :(
<sancho_panza> someone has experience with external usb sound cards and alsa?
<jushur> sancho_panza: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<AtomicStryker> is there a way to strip the "efi" flag off an existing partition without wiping the data
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: yeah, sudo cgdisk /dev/sdX , then change the type
<AtomicStryker> thanks, gonna try
<jushur> sancho_panza: do a "aplay -l" , to find you card.
<isaac_> hi everybody
<jushur> sancho_panza: some cards have issues if your onboard soundcard is enabled at the same time. and you may need to block modules to stop it from loading.
<isaac_> someone is in mwc at @bcn ?
<sancho_panza> my card works fine with audacity
<sancho_panza> also works on KX Studio with cadence
<jushur> sancho_panza: create the ~/.asoundrc and set your card as default then.
<[[thufir]]> which do you install first, postfix or mail-stack-delivery?  this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html  says first postfix, then mail-stack-delivery.  However, I'm running 15.10, wily.  Where is the guide for version 15.10 relating to these packages?
<AtomicStryker> oh, uh, when i unflagged it "boot" it autoflagged as msftdata
<jushur> sancho_panza: im away now, you can write stuff to me but ill not be answering for about 4h.
<AtomicStryker> which flags is a windows os partition supposed to have
<sancho_panza> .asoundrc is a file?
<sancho_panza> ok ty
<jushur> sancho_panza: read the url i pasted to you.
<EriC^^> AtomicStryker: i think that's fine
<mfilipe> is it possible to configuring two monitors and each one uses its own workspace? for example: monitor1 has two workspaces and monitor2 has one workspace, so I can switch independently the workspaces in each monitor
<AtomicStryker> merciful christ the bootloader detects my system again, so close
<AtomicStryker> YESSSS IT BOOTED
<EriC^^> nice
<AtomicStryker> and it only took 6 hours and two decades of my life expectanc
<AtomicStryker> thank you, you have been a great help
<PIEROFISA> lIST!
<AtomicStryker> and now i have win and a ubuntu on proper seperate disks with their own respective bootloaders
<AtomicStryker> i guess thats a bonus, time to install that ksp again
<EriC^^> sancho_panza: did you fix your sound card issue yet?
<Guy1524_> hey guys, so I the libglfw package in the offical ubuntu repository is an old version, do you know of a ppa I could add for an update version w/ vulkan support?
<Guy1524_> hey guys, so I the libglfw package in the offical ubuntu repository is an old version, do you know of a ppa I could add for an update version w/ vulkan support?
<reisio> Guy1524_: which version added vulkan support
<Guy1524_> I don't know ):
<Guy1524_> I looked into the current github glfw3.h which had vulkan functions but my glfw3.h doesn't have them
<Guy1524_> but I heard it was added a while ago
<nick420> hello?
<reisio> nick420: 'lo
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524_  ppa's are not supported here, i guess you're on your own
<reisio> Guy1524_: should find out what version added it
<reisio> Guy1524_: then you'll know what your choices are
<Guy1524_> ok
<nick420> ive never done this so its new to me but i need some help
<reisio> nick420: this is a place for help
<nick420> im having trouble with getting/installing java
<reisio> what do you want java for
<Guy1524_> it is nowhere in the changelog http://www.glfw.org/changelog.html
<reisio> Guy1524_: you can find it in the git history
<Guy1524_> ok
<nick420> a friend switched my computer to ubuntu and put minecraft but it doesnt work
<Guy1524_> is there a way to see what commit a function was added
<reisio> nick420: what's it say when you run it?
<silvian> Hi nick420: What is your java issue?
<Guy1524_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webup8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install java8-installer
<silvian> which JRE/JDK are you trying to install?
<reisio> Guy1524_: git bisect, though it might be more than you want to learn just now
<Guy1524_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install java8-installer
<Guy1524_> sorry
<Guy1524_> I accidentally pasted it again
<nick420> it says i need java runtime enviorment
<Guy1524_> nick420: just run the command I sent you, it should install it
<silvian> yes you need to download java as Guy1524_ recommended
<Guy1524_> basically there are two versions of java, the open source, somewhat slower version, and the oracle provided version, I sent you the oracle way since its faster
<nick420> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:webup8team/java'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<Guy1524_> that was a type
<Guy1524_> *typo
<Guy1524_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install java8-installer
<Guy1524_> try that one
<Guy1524_> I forgot the d in update lol
<r_rios> I'm running precise and am trying to update to trusty, but...: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15173117/
<r_rios> It finds no updates[
<Guy1524_> nick420: I got to go, good luck
<nick420> thanx..
<nick420> hope it works
<franendar_> how can I install a specific glibc version?
<EriC^^> r_rios: paste grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<franendar_> im getting this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<r_rios> EriC^^: empty
<MonkeyDust> many glibc questions these days, i wonder how come
<franendar_> **im getting this:  version `GLIBCXX_3.4.21' not found
<EriC^^> r_rios: cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nick420>  Unable to locate package java8-installer
<r_rios> EriC^^: prompt=never
<r_rios> So, prompt=lts?
<EriC^^> yeah
<r_rios> Thanks
<r_rios> Why is it like that, though?
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> r_rios: it's usually set in software center, might have changed it at some point or a bug maybe
<r_rios> I've probably marked some checkbox
<r_rios> Many thanks
<silvian> @nick420: try the following
<silvian> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<nick420> does anybody else have any suggestions for my java issue
<EriC^^> no problem
<silvian> and then try installing jdk as well
<silvian> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<silvian> which ubuntu version have you got installed?
<nick420> 14.04 i think
<nick420> im very new to it
<silvian> ok did that work?
<patarr> hello. Why is it that when I have a txt file with packages (line by line) it does not work with sudo apt-get install $(cat packages.txt) ?
<nick420> well it seems to download everything properly but it still promts me the same thing when i try to open the game
<franendar_> any idea how to get a specific glibc version?
<nick420> could it be the game?
<patarr> It gives me an error E: Unable to locate package x for lots of packages that I know exist. I can even just install them manually with install "package"
<EriC^^> patarr: what does it say?
<silvian> what is teh verion of minecraft you're running?
<EriC^^> can you paste the file?
<silvian> it probably requires java 8
<silvian> version
<silvian> i can't spell today it seems :P
<patarr> EriC^^, it's libreoffice, build-essential, tmux, vim on separate lines.
<nick420> im not even sure. i cant open it and my friend put it on here
<wellick> I opened Vi on Ubuntu but it doesn't let me type...
<EriC^^> patarr: oh, it won't work on separate lines, try xargs -a /file sudo apt-get install instead
<silvian> right lets try installing oracle's java 8
<Pici> wellick: do you know how to use vi?
<silvian> it might help...
<nick420> thanx for ur patience
<maho> How do I go about using GNU make?
<patarr> EriC^^, this SO answer says it should work both ways :( I also tried the xargs command in there. I will try yours as well http://askubuntu.com/questions/541781/install-list-of-packages-using-apt-get
<silvian> rung the following furst
<silvian> first
<silvian> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<silvian> does it add it successfully?
<patarr> EriC^^, same issue with your command :(
<wellick> Pici: I just want to write some simple code and exit. it might as well be notepad.
<EriC^^> patarr: something else is wrong
<nick420> Important!!! For now, you should continue to use Java 8 because Oracle Java 9 is available as an early access release (it should be released in 2016)! You should only use Oracle Java 9 if you explicitly need it, because it may contain bugs and it might not include the latest security patches!
<reisio> icedtea should really work
<EriC^^> patarr: btw i think they meant $(cat pkglist) only works if you have them side by side, and xargs for the other
<Pici> wellick: you may want to use nano instead.  vi/vim require reading some tutorial (or going through vimtutor) prior to editing.
<silvian> yeah i gave you the ppa for java 8
<silvian> :)
<silvian> has it added it to the ppa list?
<nick420> ok. seems good
<silvian> ok
<patarr> EriC^^, I tried both - but I think I found the issue. Line endings. I made the file on windows. Wrote the file again in vim on the OS, and it seems to work.
<silvian> now do
<silvian> sudo apt-get update
<patarr> Damn line endings.
<EriC^^> oh
<silvian> to refresh your ppa library
<nick420> ok done
<silvian> good now run
<silvian> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<wellick> Pici: ok, thanks
<nick420> going to take a few minutes
<travisthenavi> I recently changed my OS to Xubuntu Linux (14.04 LTS). I want to download the LAMP stack for web development. Should I install PHP and MySQL seperately, or just install the whole stack as one package?
<silvian> @nick420: sure... sounds like you're the right track anyway
<silvian> after that's finished doing everything
<silvian> run java --version
<Hakon> hello. I'm trying to figure out a problem with idmapd where it takes quite a while for it to resolve username and group for folders over nfs4. If i just signed into the machine then the folders have 4294967294 for 3-4 minutes or so before changing to the correct value. has anyone experienced this?
<silvian> to confirm you got java 1.8 installed :)
<MonkeyDust> travisthenavi  the MP means Mysql and PHP
<travisthenavi> Yeah, I also will need Apache. I forgot.
<SchrodingersScat> travisthenavi: is there even a virtual package for 'lamp'?
<tsapii> you could find it using `which`
<tgm4883> nick420: you're just trying to play minecraft? How did you install java?
<tsapii> e.g. for me, `which java` produces /usr/bin/java
<tgm4883> silvian: tell me to go away if you've got this covered :)
<tsapii> which is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/java, which in turn is a symlink to /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<nick420> not that i see anywhere no
<datamancer_> Hi all. How can I update Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 to 14.04.4?
<silvian> no worries :) your help is appreciated
<silvian> yeah try typing which java
<tgm4883> datamancer_: you get it via regular apt updates
<silvian> it might installed somewhere else
<silvian> usually its /usr/lib
<tsapii> readlink -f `which java` should reveal its path
<datamancer_> tgm4883: Right, thanks, but I'm a bit confused as to which command to run to do it. Is it apt-get upgrade?
<tgm4883> datamancer_: yes
<datamancer_> tgm4883: tyvm :)
<Bashing-om> datamancer_: " sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade " should be all there is to it .
<latenite_> Hi folks, how can I determine when the latest firefox update was available for update?
<dragonbite> If all you are doing is Minecraft, openjdk-7-jre also works and it is in the repos.
<sethj> when it *was* or when it *will be*?
<silvian> @nick420: try typing this
<silvian> readlink -f `which java`
<Andocromn> i'm working on an Ubuntu Remix live cd, i have it mostly working except on bootup i get a number of authentication failure messages and no console or login prompt.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<silvian> it should reveal exact path as tsapii suggested
<silvian> so we can add it to your java home
<debug0x1> http://www.meetup.com/HackerNestNYC/events/227143576/
<tgm4883> nick420: How did you install java? And is this openjdk? All I needed to do was install openjdk-8-jre and then run the jar
<tgm4883> (although technically, I run it through multimc since I like lots of mods)
<silvian> no its oracle's. We had no luck getting minecraft working with open jdk
<xangua> latenite_: check Firefox releases notes? Wikipedia history release?
<dragonbite> can run using "java -jar <path to>/Minecraft.jar
<nick420> silvian gave me a walk through and all seemed to work but the game will still not open
<silvian> had to install oracle jdk for him
<dragonbite> sorry, "java -jar <path to>/Minecraft.jar" (without quotes)
<latenite_> xangua, I mean when it made its way to ubuntu.
<tgm4883> silvian: was there an error? What version of minecraft? It should work fine with openjdk
<silvian> yeah that's what i though... no nick420 didn't specify the error
<latenite_> xangua, I want to compare the release dates of the offical sites of firefox to the dates of some distros
<silvian> anyway should be there configuring this... we just need to set $JAVA_HOME environment variable
<silvian> so I've asked nick420 to run: readlink -f `which java`
<silvian> to find out what the install path is
<dragonbite> silvian: what about trying to uninstall it and then install openjdk or oracle java again?
 * tgm4883 wonders if it's not a java issue...
<silvian> its installed fine i think its just a matter of configuring JAVA_HOME now
<nick420> it says this /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java
<silvian> good ok now copy that exactly into your clipboard
<silvian> and now run export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java
<latenite_> anyone? I don't use ubuntu and could really use some help here :D
<nick420> clipboard..? lol
<silvian> whatever... ctrl +C
<silvian> :P
<Bashing-om> latenite_: Then there is a need for you to run ubuntu .
<silvian> just paste this and run it
<silvian> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java
<tgm4883> latenite_: why?
<latenite_> Bashing-om, I was hoping to find the data I need online in the repos or some git...
<nick420> i pasted "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java" and nothing happend
<latenite_> tgm4883, so I can compare how fast/slow software updates get into the different distros.
<dragonbite> latenite: have you looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com ?  It doesn't give you the date but gives you the version
<tsapii> nick420: you specified the java binary as JAVA_HOME
<tsapii> remove the "bin/java" part
<Bashing-om> latenite_: You can always ask, if it is not ubuntu related we can redirect so you get the help you need . Ask your question .
<silvian> that's fine
<silvian> it gives you no output back
<latenite_> Bashing-om, tgm4883 xangua on gentoo it was easy for firefox https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/www-client/firefox/firefox-44.0.2.ebuild?id=2b761e9d635fee7a8c3ab20dfa54e20c0c1d737c
<silvian> just hit return key
<latenite_> 3 days
<tgm4883> latenite_: you'd need to go through the mailing list to get the upload dates I believe
<silvian> then close down your terminal
<silvian> and open it again
<silvian> then try running minecraft
<silvian> it should be set now
<tsapii> …is it fine to specify it to the binary path? could've sworn that it had to be left out
<ks3> latenite_: If you're looking in the repos why couldn't you use the timestamp of the package?
<latenite_> tgm4883, there is no logging or git? When it comes to ubuntu repos?
<tgm4883> latenite_: what ks3 said. That seems to be the best solution http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<latenite_> ks3, I found this file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/
<latenite_> but there are not time stamps
<tgm4883> latenite_: look at the link I posted
<nick420> negative. says the same thing :(
<nick420> should i give up lol
<tgm4883> silvian: closing and reopening the terminal wipes the export
<tsapii> yeah
<tsapii> should add it to .bashrc
<tgm4883> well, should export it first and see if it works
<tgm4883> only add it to .bashrc if it works
<tsapii> true
<silvian> yeah repeat the export task again in bash terminal
<tgm4883> silvian: also, you set his java_home wrong
<latenite_> tgm4883, so http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-dbg_44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.15.10.1_amd64.deb is from 11-Feb-2016 20:39
<nick420> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java   ??
<tgm4883> nick420: no
<latenite_> tgm4883, I wonder if there is a TIME on the offical release by mozilla?!
<tgm4883> nick420: "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre"
<tgm4883> latenite_: what exactly are you trying to accomplish here? Because it doesn't really seem like a support issue
<latenite_> tgm4883, it's about getting to know how much time passed from mozillas offical release until available in ubuntu15
<tgm4883> latenite_: but why
<nick420> ok i did that tmg4883. nothing happend
<nick420> blank line now
<tgm4883> nick420: ok, now do
<tgm4883> nick420: 'java -jar <path to minecraft.jar file>
<latenite_> tgm4883, to compare to other distros. There seem to be big differences in time...
<tgm4883> I'm assuming it's just minecraft.jar
<nick420> ok..another blank line
<tgm4883> latenite_: which is worthless IMO and doesn't make me want to drop what I'm doing to help you
<tgm4883> nick420: can you do 'ls -l' then pastebin what you've done in the terminal so far?
<nick420> nick@enterprise:~$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java nick@enterprise:~$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre" > 'java -jar <path to minecraft.jar file> > 'ls -l'
<tgm4883> latenite_: honestly though, what's your end game here?
<tgm4883> nick420: do 'ctrl+c'
<latenite_> tgm4883, it sparked a discussion in our LUG ... So I am investigating on it. The whole idea started with this: http://segfault.linuxmint.com/2013/11/answering-controversy-stability-vs-security-is-something-you-configure/
<nick420> ok
<tgm4883> latenite_: yea, that's about what I figured started this....
<tgm4883> nick420: ok, now do "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre" but remember to remove both quotes
<latenite_> tgm4883, our members wonder what the real difference is, when it comes to time and updates
<tgm4883> latenite_: ok, so I would probably forget about the timestamp then and just focus on the date
<nick420> ok i did that
<silvian> still no luck guys with java home?
<tgm4883> latenite_: 1) because you're talking times, but unsure about what timezone the server is in
<latenite_> true , good point
<tgm4883> latenite_: and 2) we're talking hours here, which is meaningless
<tgm4883> nick420: ok, now do this
<tgm4883> nick420: 'java -jar minecraft.jar'
<Pici> latenite_: I missed part of the conversation here, but are you looking for something like this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+publishinghistory
<nick420> with the quotes?
<tgm4883> latenite_: ^^
<tgm4883> nick420: no, remove the quotes
<silvian> no quotes
<tgm4883> Pici: that is perfect, exactly what he's looking for
<tgm4883> and way better than what I gave him
<nick420> Error: Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<latenite_> Pici, great
<Pici> :)
<latenite_> tgm4883, so its UTC :D
<tgm4883> nick420: ok, can you pastebin this command 'ls -l'
<latenite_> we can start being picky about hours now :D
<nick420> im gonna lay a steamer on this thing soon
<tgm4883> nick420: we're getting close I think
<silvian> :)
<nick420> ok i did that
<tgm4883> nick420: what's the output?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | nick420
<ubottu> nick420: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nick420> nick@enterprise:~$ ls -l total 3132 drwxr-xr-x 2 nick nick    4096 Feb 21 23:47 Desktop drwxr-xr-x 2 nick nick    4096 Feb 20 22:11 Documents drwxr-xr-x 8 nick nick    4096 Feb 22 14:01 Downloads -rw-r--r-- 1 nick nick    8980 Feb 20 21:49 examples.desktop -rw-rw-r-- 1 nick nick 3154815 Feb 21 13:39 Firefox_wallpaper.png drwxr-xr-x 5 nick nick    4096 Feb 21 12:29 kdenlive drwxr-xr-x 2 nick nick    4096 Feb 20 22:11 Music drwxr-xr-
<nick420> oops sorry guys
<tgm4883> nick420: ok, where is your minecraft jar file?
<nick420> that seems like a really valid question..
<nick420> and suggestions lol
<tgm4883> nick420: my assumption is it's still in your Downloads folder
<nick420> yes it is
 * tgm4883 is seriously doubting the openjdk issue now
<tgm4883> nick420: ok do this
<tgm4883> nick420: 'cd Downloads'
<tgm4883> nick420: without the quotes
<tgm4883> also, this is possibly the most difficult way we could do this, but I digress
<nick420> check
<tgm4883> nick420: ok, now do
<tgm4883> nick420: 'java -jar minecraft.jar'
<tgm4883> nick420: no quotes
 * tgm4883 shoots silvian an evil eye
<nick420> ok
<Ian_Corne> what's the "good" way to get fingerprint readers in ubuntu?
<silvian> have you found the minecraft.jar file?
<tgm4883> nick420: ok what happened?
<Ian_Corne> some program i need to install, or is it already preinstalled and I just need to set it up?
<silvian> thanks for jumping in tgm4883
<silvian> :)
<tgm4883> silvian: it's supposedly in Downloads/
<tgm4883> although I didn't verify filename/case :/
<silvian> I think nick420 is playing right now ;)
<nick420> nick@enterprise:~$ cd Downloads nick@enterprise:~/Downloads$ java -jar minecraft.jar Error: Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar nick@enterprise:~/Downloads$
<silvian> oh permissions
<nick420> i wish silvian. i really do
<tsapii> wasn't it Minecraft.jar just before?
<silvian> do ls -lrt
<tgm4883> tsapii: yea it is
<silvian> inside Downloads
<tgm4883> nick420: 'java -jar Minecraft.jar'
<silvian> paste the output
<tgm4883> nick420: no quotes
<tgm4883> nick420: that was my fault, case was wrong
<silvian> ok
<nick420> Error: Unable to access jarfile Minecraft.jar
<tsapii> o_O
<tgm4883> nick420: is the jar file in the Downloads folder?
<nick420> its exe no jar
<reisio> wouldn't you rather use icedtea and minetest, and have no problems? :)
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<tsapii> wellp
<bekks> nick420: And exe file cannot be executed using java.
<silvian> can you do: ls -lrt
<tgm4883> nick420: kindly go download the jar file from minecraft's website
<nick420> lol im guessing thats an issue
<bekks> *An
<silvian> inside downloads
<silvian> :D
<tgm4883> !slap | silvian
<tgm4883> ubottu you no fun
<ubottu> tgm4883: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nick420> i deserve the slaps. everybody get in line lol
<tgm4883> nick420: ok, so go download the jar file and then try that command again
<tgm4883> although honestly, I would just point you at multimc
<nick420> the one of the website is demo right?
<tgm4883> nick420: no?
<nick420> oh ok
<tgm4883> nick420: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/Minecraft.jar
 * tgm4883 thinks this is getting to be a little much
<nullzen> ow
<nullzen> thats a big split LOL
<nick420> dont worry about it then ill figure it out
<bekks> nullzen: actually not.
<bekks> nick420: Just download the file linked, and run it as you have been told. :)
<silvian> nick420: where are we at now?
<silvian> what's the status? :)
<nick420> i downloaded jar file
<compdoc> we are on IRC, just off the 405 freeway
<bekks> nick420: And did you already run it?
<cortexman> i'm trying to get compizconfig-settings-manager to allow me to have Terminal span two windows by pressing a keyboard shortcut
<cortexman> i added a 7860x2160 output mode on the Display Settings tab but that doesn't work
<cortexman> there was already one for 3840x2160+3840+0
<silvian> ok now go to terminal
<nick420> The file '/home/nick/Downloads/Minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<silvian> cd Downloads
<bekks> nick420: Why dont you use the command given?
<silvian> do ls -lrt and print output?
<bekks> nick420: Why are you desperately trying to do something else?
<bekks> silvian: Not needed.
<cortexman> ah, it seems that you have to manually expand it once before it will switch back and forth
<nick420> i thought i was. im not sure what i did wrong..
<bekks> nick420: you have been given a "java ... " commamd.
<bekks> nick420: Why dont you use it?
<nick420> anyways guys. sorry the the issues. i appreciate your help but im just gonna switch back to windows. this is to confusing for me
<nick420> which java command
<bekks> If just retyping a command given is to confusing, I'll second your decision. :P
<bekks> *too
<nick420> wow, nice of you
<BluesKaj> nick420, copy and paste is your friend
<bekks> nick420: You have been given "java -jar Minecraft.jar" multiple times. I dont see a confusing part on that.
<nick420> ive entered as the told me
<bekks> The command on Windows is the same.
<nick420> half the time it was them realizing they sent me wrong info
<bekks> nick420: You did not, you tried to run "Minecraft.jar", without the "java -jar " before.
<bekks> And you did not even have Minecraft.jar before, but an exe file.
<nick420> ok anyways. like i said im sorry. im obvioulsy screwed up somewhere. it happens
<Krockmock> bekks: maybee nick420 should chmod +x Minecraft.jar befor run it ?
<bekks> No need for setting +x on Minecraft.jar
<nick420> this laptop was given to me yesterday with ubuntu for the first time ever using and minecraft
<silvian> no worries
<silvian> don't panick
<silvian> its a bit of a learning curve bash shell :)
<silvian> important thing is not to panic here :)
<silvian> you have terminal still open nick420?
<silvian> will help you out there cos we're nearly there :)
<nick420> ya
<tgm4883> nick420: whoa, one time I sent you a command that had the case wrong on one character. That is hardly half the time
<nick420> ive spoken to about 4 people
<silvian> ok
<silvian> first thing to type:
<silvian> cd ~/Downloads
<silvian> exacly like you see it
<silvian> after that
<silvian> type:
<silvian> ls -lrt
<silvian> exactly as shown
<silvian> tell us your output :)
<i_> hi
<nick420> should i copy paste that here. its large?
<leeyaa> hi
<i_> i have to recover my DOC files on my quick-formatted usb
<tgm4883> nick420: you should copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> nick420: use paste.ubuntu.com
<i_> as i'm new to ubuntu, how do i do that?
<leeyaa> one of my vms does not start sshd after reboot. i found that it is because of missing /run/sshd
<tsapii> !paste |nick420
<ubottu> nick420: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leeyaa> any idea how to fix it and is that a bug ?
<tgm4883> nick420: if you downloaded the jar file then you should just need to run the jar command we gave you earlier
<leeyaa> i can easily add it to rc.local but thats not the right way to do it
<le_pig> i_ as: do you know which filesystem you used on the usb device?
<i_> filesystem?
<tgm4883> nick420: but you've lost our trust in asking you to do stuff, so we have to verify now
<Ben64> i_: yeah, was it ext2 ext3 ext4 fat32 ntfs exfat...?
<i_> fat
<i_> fat32
<Ben64> and you formatted over it, and want to recover?
<i_> i formatted it accidentally
<silvian> we wanna check you have minecraft in the downloads folder
<silvian> just paste the last line from the
<silvian> ls -lrt
<silvian> output
<silvian> because it should be the last file you downloaded
<silvian> no need to paste entire output :)
<Ben64> i_: you can use photorec or testdisk
<tgm4883> silvian: you mean the first line
<i_> hmm
<i_> i'll try testdisk thanks
<hmir_> hey guys!
<silvian> last line since ls -lrt is going to order in by time
<DevilsDozen> hey
<silvian> latest file at the bottom
<hmir_> I want to ask, I have a couple of 1tb hard drives that i use for backup, tey are unplugged and stoed in a safe place, and i use them with a hdd dock via usb when i need them. Is there any ubuntu/debian software i can use to test the health of these hard drives?
<tgm4883> silvian: ah I missed the -r in there
<nick420> -rw-rw-r-- 1 nick nick    280212 Feb 22 15:19 Minecraft.jar
<nick420> thats the last line
<silvian> sweet
<tgm4883> nick420: 'java -jar Minecraft.jar'
<silvian> no quotes of course
<Ben64> hmir_: smartctl
<silvian> just type as it is
<tgm4883> nick420: no quotes
<silvian> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<hmir_> Ben64: That checks the SMART status or does other things too?
<Ben64> hmir_: just smart, but thats all you can do on a hard drive
<nick420> launcher started and it popped up play demo...
<lugarius> hello comm
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a benchmarking software in ubuntu live usb iso?
<hmir_> Ben64: Just curious but is smart by itself good enough as a reporting tooL? Does it actually catch and report problems early enough for one to move date?
<MrKeuner> + which arch I need to choose for a bootable xeon iso?
<lugarius> ....there is a test software...  but not a real benchmark
<Ben64> hmir_: sometimes
<tgm4883> MrKeuner: benchmark for what?
<esther> #mediawiki
<lugarius> cpu I think
<MrKeuner> tgm4883, CPU,memory, videocad, anything else I may not know about
<hmir_> Ben64: What would you recommend I do if I wanted to get a fairly comprehensive check of hdd health?
<silvian> nick420: WOOO! :D *POPS CHAMPAIGN COCK* :D
<Ben64> hmir_: you can't. thats why backups are important
<tgm4883> silvian: cork*
<lugarius> MrKeuner
<tgm4883> unless
<silvian> LOL
<silvian> oops
<tgm4883> is that what it's really called for champaine?
<lugarius> I think u have to install a bechmark
<silvian> like i said i can't type today
<silvian> hahaha
<silvian> epic typo fail
<nick420> yes but thats the demo.. i just spent over 2 hours to load a game with a one hour limit..
<cluemann> Hey, I have an existing system with a raid6(dm_crypt(lvm)) disk layout that I would like to install ubuntu on without formatting the entire raid array. In manual disk setup the raid 6 is recognized but marked as auto-read-only. I'm a bit weary about pressing 'configure software raid'. Will I be able to configure the software raid to be used as-is without changing it? Is the same true for activating the en
<MrKeuner> lugarius, any suggestions for the benchmarking software?
<cluemann> crypted volume in the raid device (via configure encrypted volumes)?
<lugarius> well... I would Google for it
<tgm4883> nick420: did you login?
<lugarius> or duckduck go as well
<MonkeyDust> !google | lugarius
<ubottu> lugarius: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<MrKeuner> is a xeon amd64 emt64t i586 or an i386?
<nick420> ive never played. i must need to make account
<reisio> MrKeuner: probably amd64
<genii> MrKeuner: amd64
<reisio> MrKeuner: grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> MrKeuner: or just look up the model #
<tgm4883> nick420: have you purchased it?
<lugarius> I'm so GLaD that ubuntu will have the gnome software centre
<nick420> no.. this is what i asked earlier. if the game was a free download..
<tgm4883> nick420: I never saw that question...
<tgm4883> nick420: it's $26
<nullzen> using linux doesnt magically make things free
<nick420> i did not mean a free demo. so all this and all i have to do is go buy it?
<Pici> minecraft is free to download, but the login costs money.
<hmir_> nemith:
<hmir_> soory.
<nick420> fml lol alright guys, thanx anyways. have a good one
<tgm4883> I.... I don't even know where to begin
<nullzen> lol
<nick420> must be i can just download a torrent of it
<hmir_> Ben64: Okay, fair enough. I guess I'll check out smartctl. Also, is there is block/sector read checker to test individually?
<tgm4883> nick420: no
<nick420> ud say no anyway lol
<tgm4883> nm, you know what. I'm done
<silvian> nick420: alright have fun mate
<nullzen> nick420, why not just buy the software instead of doing work to steal it?
<nick420> i guess that is the right thing to do
<nick420> tgm i think for future reference u need to relax alittle. we cant all be as smart with computers as you and some of us like getting help witout being talked down to
<nullzen> nick420, its not about being smart with computers, you just were asking people to help you be a thief
<ozbrk> hi guys I can't connect my iphone to ubuntu
<ozbrk> it keeps asking me to trust this computer or not
<ozbrk> what should I do ?
<xangua> ozbrk: what Ubuntu and iOS version?
<xangua> Get a Linux friendly device?
<pbx> ozbrk, i assume you're talking about an iPhone.  no fix, you just have to "trust this computer' each time
<pbx> ozbrk, it's looking for itunes on the other end :)
<tgm4883> nick420: I tried, but there is a basic level of understanding of things that one expects. Things like knowing what the file you downloaded is called and following directions
<ozbrk> xangua: well it is  15.10
<nick420> not at all. i honestly thought they were helping me get the game, as for being a thieve i did ask if i could get a torrent so ur right there
<tgm4883> nick420: and I spent over an hour helping you, most of which was trying to extract information from you
<nick420> as i explained tgm i wasnt me who downloaded
<xangua> ozbrk: and did you check it to trust?
<ozbrk> xangua: yeap
<monkey_> asfsaf
<xangua> ozbrk: what's the issue then?
<pbx> xangua, there's no checkbox, it's a trust/don't-trust modal.  and it recurs on every connection.  as i said it's looking for itunes and not finding it.
<nick420> im sorry for wasting ur time
<tgm4883> nick420: no worries. If you do decide to buy minecraft and need help setting it up let me know
<lugarius> minetest.net is nice also...
<nick420> no offence tgm but id go to anyone but you becuz u have a way of comming off rude/ almost diskish
<tgm4883> lugarius: true, if you don't want mods or features he can try that
<lugarius> ?
<tgm4883> nick420: have fun then
<lugarius> tgm4883 what do you mean?
<stacks88> running mysql 5.5 from ubuntu 14.04. when i run show variables like '%open_files_limit%'; i get value 50000 for open_files_limit variable. now on the box that runs mysqld the process id is 25770, so i ran cat /proc/25770/limits|grep open and it says 50000 as the hard limit and soft limit.  -- how do i tell my ubuntu 14.04 system to increase the limit from 50000 to say 200000 ? do i edit
<stacks88> /etc/sysctl.conf ? but what would i put in there ?
<tgm4883> lugarius: I kid. minetest is written better since it's not java, but it lacks many of the features of minecraft one would generally expect
<lugarius> .....ehr, did you tied other modpacks?
<tgm4883> lugarius: I've not tried it in awhile. It's better now then?
<lugarius> I actually have fun making my own quarry in technic minetest
<lugarius> the nssm mod adds awesome monsters and so on
<tgm4883> lugarius: cool, I'll have to test it out later
<lugarius> well... an ufo mod is also working
<ozbrk> iphone connected lol
<lugarius> cool, even works on Android,
<lugarius> if you make a world on Pc you can take it in yo pocket
<bekks> lugarius: Minecraft? :P
<tgm4883> bekks: minetest
<bekks> tgm4883: :D
<lugarius> minetest.net and (for me a lot better) MC like clone...  open source and free
<tgm4883> I've started backing off the mods a bit, doing more adventure maps in minecraft now
<lugarius> for windoze muc an oobantoo
<tgm4883> although this is horribly off-topic, so we should move to #ubuntu-offtopic if we want to continue
<lugarius> I also heard about a minecraft to minetest world converter
<ozbrk> pbx: btw got thison omgubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ios7-ipad-iphone-ubuntu-trust guess there is a fix in the end
<ozbrk> this on*
<nick420> tgm ud be happy to know i purchased minecraft and it is fully functioning
<power> hola
<neg0> Hi all. I'm trying to install Acestream, but I'm getting 3 lib errors which I cant resolve.  libtag1v5-vanilla : Breaks: libtag1-vanilla but 1.9.1-2 is to be installed.
<neg0> And 2 conflicts
<neg0> I cant go ahead and remove them, as it will break loads of other applications, not sure what to do
<xangua> ! Info | acestream
<silvian> nick420: YAY! :D
<MonkeyDust> !find acestream
<silvian> and most importantly you learned a bit about the bash shell ;)
<ubottu> Package/file acestream does not exist in wily
<silvian> It's a win win
<MonkeyDust> !find Acestream
<ubottu> Package/file Acestream does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> neg0  what's acestream?
<neg0> Its like a VLC fork, which allows live streaming
<neg0> Based off special acestream URL's acestream://<blah>
<MonkeyDust> neg0  taken from a ppa or so?
<cluemann> How does the ubuntu installer deal with configuring existing software raids? What about existing dm_crypt devices and existing LVMs? I'm basically a bit weary about using the manual installer menu options because I'm not sure if and when they write changes to disk and I can't afford to lose data on my current disk layout
<neg0> taken from the PPA deb http://repo.acestream.org/ubuntu/ raring main
<MonkeyDust> cluemann  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<k1l_> neg0: uh, raring is old
<MonkeyDust> neg0  ok, then contact the ppa maintainer
<pbx> nice find ozbrk , thanks for the link
<cluemann> Hmm thank you MonkeyDust, I wasn't aware
<k1l_> neg0: is that software still maintained?  raring was 13.04. that is 3 years old now
<MonkeyDust> oh, raring, didnt notice
<neg0> Can't find a newer package. So I thought I would give a crack at resolving stuff myself.
<neg0> Thought it might be a good learning experience and stuff
<k1l_> neg0: and that repo server even sends a "forbidden" server answer. so i dont think acestream is a thing now
<MonkeyDust> neg0  yes, it is, but you can't ask help here
<MonkeyDust> neg0  tip: use a vm or a container for experiments
<neg0> Okay MonkeyDust cheers. I thought this was a support channel though?
<MonkeyDust> neg0  it is, but 13.
<MonkeyDust> neg0  it is, but 13.04 uis no longer supported
<k-joseph> hi guys, $free command displays free memory stuff, is it by default in Bytes/KB,MG,GB or what?
<MonkeyDust> k-joseph  free -m for megabytes
<pbx> ozbrk, sounds slightly different from what i see, in that the bug report says "happens in a continous loop when clicking Trust" which i take it to mean the question dialog doesn't go away. goes away for me... it just comes back on every reconnect
<k1l_> neg0: the problem is not ubuntu here. the problem is that acestream repo is not working with a supported ubuntu. better ask the acestream guys if they suport an actual version for actual ubuntus.
<neg0> Okay guys. Cheers.
<brycks> default is kilobytes k-joseph
<bprompt> k-joseph:   by default, is bytes
<k-joseph> brycks: thanks
<ozbrk> pbx: şet me check again
<ozbrk> pbx: let*
<k-joseph> bprompt: brycks: which is right then?
<ozbrk> pbx: oh it is also an outdatedd post for iOS 7 it is iOS 9.1.x now so
<k-joseph> bprompt: brycks: alright, adding -m returns it in MB
<pbx> ozbrk, yeah, seems related but not a direct fix to the current issue
<bprompt> k-joseph:    check the manpages for, by default is bytes, but you can use -m or -k or -g for Mbs or Kbs or Gbs
<k-joseph> bprompt: sure, thanks
<brycks> To be honest I had to check the man pages too. ;-) Normally always use free -m....
<ozbrk> hate this ubuntu sound managment why there is always too much bass what is the source of this issue
<Perdouille> Hey everyone ! I have a little problem
<behr> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and when trying to do an apt-get update, I am receiving a strange error about the Clearsigned file being invalid. Does anyone have a suggestion to fix this? I have tried numberous fixes I found via google without a solution. Here is my console output http://paste.ubuntu.com/15174308/
<Perdouille> I used DD to copy my old broken SSD (120go) to a bigger drive (~300go) while waiting for the new one
<Perdouille> I just got the new one (250go), but I can't copy everything back with dd from the HDD to the SSD because the HDD is bigger... How can I do ?
<andy__> hi
<vlt> Perdouille: You can do this.
<bprompt> Perdouille:     the w0t?
<Perdouille> vlt: I can do dd ?
<Perdouille> bprompt: ?
<mcphail> Perdouille: look at the "count" flag in the dd man page. It will limit how much is read/written
<vlt> Perdouille: Yes. And to increase the size of the partitions you can use a partition table edit tool afterwards.
<Perdouille> Yeah but it's a gpt partition, isn't there a block at the beggining and at the end of the drive ?
<k1l_> Perdouille: what command did you use to safe the data with dd? did you increase the partitions afterwards?
<vlt> Perdouille: You won’t need "count" here because dd just stops when one of the devices run out of space or data.
<Perdouille> no k1l_, I just did a "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY bs=64K conv=noerror,sync"
<Perdouille> then I had to redo the bootloader for the windows partition with the windows install cd and it worked
<vlt> Perdouille: You touched the data on the intermediate device?
<Perdouille> Yes I used it while waiting for my SSD
<Perdouille> but the partitions on it are still the same size
<vlt> Perdouille: Then it should work just fine because the partitions where SMALLER before.
<jwitk0> Hi guys, silly question here but I can't figure it out.  Ubuntu 14.04, I have edited this line into my /etc/sudoers file   "user1 ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL",  but yet the user is still required to enter a password when using sudo.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<Perdouille> Alright, thanks
<vlt> Perdouille: I’d recommend using ddrescue or at least dd’s bs flag.
<k1l_> Perdouille: ok, so its actually only a 120gb used part on the 300gb disk. so if you dd back to the new ssd it willw rite just 0 after the 120gb of data. so that doesnt matter if it stops when the ssd is full
<Perdouille> vlt: I copied with the same command, so I did bs=64k
<rypervenche> jwitk0: Have you logged out and then back in?
<Perdouille> k1l_: It's copying, I will come back if it doesn't work ^^
<Perdouille> thanks everyone !
<vlt> Perdouille: You’re welcome.
<rypervenche> Actually, I don't think that will change anything...
<i> how can  i forcefully delete a file on ubuntu?
<joakimk_> I'm about to replace an SSD, and reinstall dual OS with Win10 and Ubuntu. Do I just install windows first, and then resize/repartition afterwards to make room for Ubuntu?
<k1l_> joakimk_: yes
<rypervenche> Guest59753: rm -f /path/to/file
<Guest59753> i didn't understand
<k1l_> !rm | Guest59753
<ubottu> Guest59753: The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<Guest59753> so how do i delete my unwanted files
<Guest59753> ?
<k1l_> Guest59753: <rypervenche> Guest59753: rm -f /path/to/file
<Guest59753> the other guy just said "dont use rm unless necessary"
<rypervenche> "This video is unavailable."
<Guest59753> oh okay  i know it
<f00dWorksta> Guest59753: do you want to delete your files?
<Guest59753> f00dWorksta
<Guest59753> theres a lock image on my unwanted file
<Guest59753> you get what i mean?
<Guest59753> i think i have to go "superuser" or something..
<k1l_> Guest59753: what file is that?
<Guest59753> .doc file
<Guest59753> k1l
<k1l_> and where is it?
<f00dWorksta> Guest59753: where is this file?
<Guest59753> in the FILES
<Guest59753> i want to delete it permanently
<Guest59753> because it came with photorec
<Guest59753> and its completely useless
<MeatHammer> Can anyone suggest a good reference for namespaces?
<Guest59753> its not the .doc file i wanted
<steelbrain> Hey everyone, I'm experiencing a weird bug in nohup, any help would be appreciated, here's how to repro https://github.com/steelbrain/nohup-shell-hanging-bug
<tgm4883> Guest59753: and it's not in your home directory?
<Guest59753> i want a certain file but PHOTOREC or TESTDICSK isnt able to give it to me!
<Guest59753> tgm4883
<Guest59753> i guess not..
<tgm4883> oh wait, you're recovering files
<Guest59753> tgm48883
<Guest59753> i tried!
<Guest59753> but failed
<Guest59753> i think it has to do with nautilus
<k1l_> Guest59753: we cant help you because we dont know and see what you see on your computer.
<k1l_> Guest59753: you can rm any file when you use the /path/to/file  where the file actually is. like "rm /home/user/Desktop/a.doc"    if the file a.doc is on the Desktop from user.
<rypervenche> Guest59753: It sounds like you are trying to remove a file that is owned by root.
<Guest59753> how do i be root?
<EriC^^> Guest59753: what filesystem was the file deleted from? the one you're trying to recover?
<rypervenche> Guest59753: Try: sudo rm /home/user/Desktop/a.doc
<k1l_> Guest59753: ubuntu got sudo for that. but be very carefull with using sudo. and dont use sudo with GUI programs
<Guest59753> ahhh what are gui programs?
<cluemann> graphical user interface, programs that are "windows" instead of terminal commands
<k1l_> Guest59753: nautilus is a gui program. of firefox.
<trism> steelbrain: doesn't seem like a nohup bug, if you just run your: ./bash.sh &; it will hang until you fg it, I guess because the -i switch sets interactive, so it's waiting for some kind of input/output. if you remove the -i switch it works fine
<Guest59753> so its illegal to download gui programs?
<k1l_> Guest59753: no. but you dont run them with "sudo" because its a bad idea to run gui programs with sudo powers. that is one part of the security system.
<tsapii> in general you shouldn't use sudo unless you absolutely need to
<Guest59753> i heard linux/ubuntu is the safest os..
<k1l_> tsapii: and never with gui programs
<tsapii> remember that sudo is someting that can wreck your system completely
<tsapii> something*
<tsapii> so treat it with caution
<Guest59753> so far ive just used sudo for downloading this chat, testdisk and so on.. programs like these.
<svetanikola2013> greets from serbia guys.anyone has idea how to fix bootsplash after installing nvidia drivers in xubuntu
<tsapii> right, you need to use sudo to install packages
<MonkeyDust> svetanikola2013  try this, it will show a list : sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<steelbrain> trism: but to get the correct env, I need -i
<mcphail> svetanikola2013: you don't get a graphical boot with the nvidia drivers. AFAIK, only drivers supporting kms give a graphical splash
<svetanikola2013> will now ...thnx MonkeyDust
<steelbrain> Any ideas how to make it spit out the env and die instantly instead of waiting on something?
<olivier> abhängigkeiten dependencies
<olivier> Good afternoon
<olivier> Guten Nachmittag
<svetanikola2013> monekydust  There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth (providing /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth): /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-logo.plymouth
<svetanikola2013> Nothing to configure.
<MonkeyDust> svetanikola2013  then what mcphail said must be correct
<olivier> how can I resolve a dependencies problem or how can I force ubuntu to ignore some libreoffice dict dependencies
<svetanikola2013> its the proprietary drivers before i managed somehow to solwe this issue now no more
<k1l_> olivier: can you show a pastebin of the full errors?
<olivier> I will try in the terminal to reproduce the message
<svetanikola2013> i even found a grub deffault  with grub_gfx seetings and changed it to normall ressolution
<trism> steelbrain: no idea, maybe ask in #bash?
<steelbrain> trism: Gonna do so now, thanks!
<olivier> libobasis5.1-en-gb : Hängt ab von: libobasis5.1-core (<= 5.1.0.3-3) aber 5.1.1.1-1 ist installiert
<olivier>  libobasis5.1-es : Hängt ab von: libobasis5.1-core (<= 5.1.0.3-3) aber 5.1.1.1-1 ist installiert
<olivier>  libobasis5.1-fr : Hängt ab von: libobasis5.1-core (<= 5.1.0.3-3) aber 5.1.1.1-1 ist installiert
<olivier>  libobasis5.1-it : Hängt ab von: libobasis5.1-core (<= 5.1.0.3-3) aber 5.1.1.1-1 ist installiert
<olivier>  libreoffice5.1-dict-en : Hängt ab von: libreoffice5.1-ure (<= 5.1.0.3-3) aber 5.1.1.1-1 ist installiert
<MonkeyDust> olivier  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<k1l_> olivier: please use a pastebin service like paste.ubuntu.com
<nname31> hello, how can unpack-edit-modify .abs firmware file?, any idea?
<wigleworm> help
<jophish_> Is there a way to do a clean install without a usb disk from an already installed ubuntu system?
<rypervenche> Shame he left. That one was a fun one.
<jophish_> sorry, my machine crashed
<k1l_> jophish_: yes, but that is not a beginners task. as a beginner better use a usb pendrive or dvd
<jophish___> k1l_: What makes you think I'm a beginner?
<k1l_> jophish___: i was just speaking in general terms. no need to feel offended. look for "debootstrap"
<jophish___> ok, no worries. Thanks k1l_
<rattking> does anyone know of a reliable way to configure bridged networking with lib-virt and networkmanager? this is super easy on a server without networkmanager, but not I am trying to do it on my laptop
<olivier> It seems theres no help for my inquieries
<k1l_> olivier: please provide the full errormessages in a pastebin and not just flood this channel
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> ubuntu is 12x times slower surfing on the internet than mac
<Felishia> and some websites just won't load
<franendar_> anyone knows how to change to specific glibc version?
<rypervenche> franendar_: Why do you want to do that?
<franendar_> i have an executable compiled to an older version
<franendar_> well, this is the message is giving me when trying to run it: "version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference"
<franendar_> i got ubuntu 14.04
<diego5412> DOes anyone know why my internet conexion is UNtrusted?
<diego5412> I just did a fresh installation
<Guest99289> How Do I Log Out Root
<franendar_> exit
<AthenaPvP> Hey, how do I speed up my YouTube experience? Ever since I downloaded Linux I've noticed it's very chuggy. The audio is fine, but video is lackluster at best.
<jinci> Hi
<AthenaPvP> Hello jinci
<xangua> AthenaPvP: what Ubuntu release? what browser? Are you using flash or the html5 player?
<AthenaPvP> xangua: 14.04? Whichever is the latest. Firefox. And probably HTML5 since that's Firefox's default. (At least in Windows it is.)
<bekks> AthenaPvP: check by invoking www.youtube.com/html5/
<AthenaPvP> bekks: Yes, it's used when possible.
<AthenaPvP>  xangua: HTML5 is used when possible.
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: did you have that low AMD machine?
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: sadly.
<AthenaPvP> But video worked fine on Windows, so it's not the processor's fault.
<AthenaPvP> Plugins on firefox are: Privacy Badger and uBlock Origin.
<xangua> AthenaPvP: are you trying to play videos in fullscreen ?
<AthenaPvP> xangua: no.
<Felishia> come on
<Jinci> So, this is Ubuntu, huh?
<Jinci> Me likey.
<AthenaPvP> xangua: oh, probably worthy of note: I'm using Xubuntu.
<Felishia> internet is 12x times slower can someone help me out
<Felishia> and most websites won't load
<Felishia> I can
<Felishia> I can't even google
<Felishia> even when google youtube facebook works
<Felishia> nothing else
<AthenaPvP> Felishia: try updating your WiFi drivers.
<Felishia> AthenaPvP, I just tried with several wifi devices
<Felishia> same problem
<Felishia> ubuntu is the issue
<Felishia> mac works fine
<k1l_> Felishia: what is your exact ubuntu version (lsb_release -d)? what kernel (uname -a)? what connection type?
 * AthenaPvP is terrible with Ubuntu.
<Felishia> different computers as well
<Felishia> Linux onza-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> Felishia: and i hope its not again you ranting about ubuntu but using a klai, backtrack or something other
<Felishia> Ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> Felishia: does "ping google.com" work?
<Felishia> no
<k1l_> what browser is in use? did you try with a clean profile?
<Felishia> now yes
<Felishia> it's so sudden
<k1l_> Felishia: ?
<Felishia> sometimes they work sometimes they don't
<k1l_> can you put "dmesg" into a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com?
<AthenaPvP> Felishia: did you try using an ethernet cable?
<AthenaPvP> Felishia: also, K1l knows what he's talking about.. I'm a nub.
<Felishia> AthenaPvP, I did... but it was still slow
<Felishia> traps: trap int3 ip:7f60ed047c13 sp:7fff113b3ca0 error:0
<Felishia> that's the only strange thing
<AthenaPvP> Anyways. Youtube laggy. Using Firefox, Xubuntu, plugins: uBlock and Privacy Badger, audio fine, video laggy. (FPS, not internet troubles.)
<AthenaPvP> HTML5
<Felishia> the thing is that I
<Felishia> 'm trying to disable ipv6 to see if that is what it is
<Felishia> with no luck
<Felishia> also maybe it's the MTU
<Felishia> it does not make sense that macs are just running great with it
<Felishia> btw it also happens on windows
<Felishia> also on the playstation netflix runs great
<ejuan> AthenaPvP, In my experience html5 video players work best in chromium.
<AthenaPvP> ejuan: what's chromium?
<ejuan> open source chrome
<AthenaPvP> ejuan: after chrome decided to stop supporting Java, I find it best not to use it.
<olivier> that seems to be a very crappy chat
<olivier> no help, but only sensless advices
<olivier> from kll
<AthenaPvP> let me try using another streaming website like twitch.tv and see if it lags there. It seems to be the ENTIRE site that lags. After a bit of googling it looks like certain drivers are blacklisted for some random-ass reason.
<k1l_> i asked olivier 3 times to post his errors onto a pastebin. he didnt want to show then
<AthenaPvP> Same problems on twitch.tv.
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: on wifi?
<diego5412> How do I open a program that requires root permision
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: ethernet, it's FPS, not buffering problem.
<k1l_> diego5412: which program exactly?
<diego5412> gparted
<diego5412> Im trying to resize my micro sd
<k1l_> diego5412: just start it. it will ask for a password
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: did you install the fglrx from the repo?
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: I don't beleive I have installed that.
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: go to systemsettings - software and updates  - last tab "drivers"
<k1l_> diego5412: support please only in here
<diego5412> Sorry
<diego5412> How DO I open a program that's not lcoated in the applications menu?
<k1l_> diego5412: press alt+f2 and type the name
<catbeard> so, is there a way to set https as the default transport for apt-.*
<AthenaPvP> "searching for available drivers" I remember doing something like this earlier to help minecraft run.
<AthenaPvP> k1l_:
<user_shravan> Please let me know which version of ubuntu server , I should install on my Pentium4 (3.2 GHz) RAM 1 GB
<diego5412> Same thing: This software is to powerful, only root may run it
<k1l_> diego5412: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<diego5412> Ubuntu mate
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: "Using Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx-updates (proprietary)
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: ok. that sounds good
<diego5412> Im going to reboot
<pcwiz1> hello im sorry i realize im in the complete wrong place for this but where would one go for help on debian based systems?
<pcwiz1> hello and apologies but im brand new to makulu , does anyone know if and where i could get help with some installation of software on makulu linux pls?
<AthenaPvP> !makulu | pcwiz1
<AthenaPvP> worth a shot.
<pcwiz1> thx a ton
#ubuntu 2016-02-23
<AthenaPvP> xD
<tesdtsdfasd> !makulu | pcwiz1
<AthenaPvP> I already tried that tesdtsdfasd.
<xangua> pcwiz1: http://makululinux.com/
<tesdtsdfasd> I know.
<tesdtsdfasd> But persistence is everything.
<AthenaPvP> xD
<tesdtsdfasd> I wish I could get my dam IRC client working.
<AthenaPvP> hey xangua
<tesdtsdfasd> Crashes after ~1 minute at the moment.
<tesdtsdfasd> I don't even use ubuntu, I just needed a channel with a lot of users.
<AthenaPvP> That explains your name.
<tesdtsdfasd> Aye.
<tesdtsdfasd> It's essentially slack, but for IRC.
<tesdtsdfasd> Want to put some auto nickserv stuff in there as well.
<AthenaPvP> So anyone know what's going on with my Youtube problem?
<tesdtsdfasd> Too much youtube.
<tesdtsdfasd> Always the case.
<AthenaPvP> xD more like I can't watch youtube.
<AthenaPvP> Audio is semless, but the video buffers and eventually desynchs.
<AthenaPvP> seamless*
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: tried chromium to check?
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: I would much rather use IE than Chrome.. But I'll give it a check.
<skinux> Seems to be having issue finding right package. I need PDO driver for PHP, installed php5-mysql but that didn't solve the issue.
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: chromium
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: that is the code of chrome, before google adds all the goole specifics.
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: do they still support Java?
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: yes. why shouldnt they?
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: because Chrome doesn't.
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: what?
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: https://java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml
<AthenaPvP> also, k1l_ , I downloaded chromium and I have NO IDEA what I'm doing.. There's no install file to click,
<Multbrelch> Is there a way (tool, program, etc.) that changes the colors of the screen?
<AthenaPvP> Multbrelch: under customization./
<AthenaPvP> Spelling OP.
<Multbrelch> ?, AthenaPvP
<AthenaPvP> Multbrelch: sorry, I'm newer to Ubuntu as well. Let me look at it for a second.
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: dont download from anywhere. just install the ubuntu package from the official ubuntu repoi
<thunderdome> what is the best/easiest to use vnc server for ubuntu?
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: install "chromium-browser" from the ubuntu repo
<AthenaPvP> Multbrelch: settings > apperance.
<Multbrelch> AthenaPvP, there you can adjust only the most important colors
<AthenaPvP> Multbrelch: what are you asking to do, then?
<Chaos_Zero> trying to use pbis to integrate to windows domain. When user adds printer it does not use their authentication from logging in, it just says that the print is held for authentication and they must re-enter their credentials.
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: it's a firefox issue, then.
<Chaos_Zero> Any way to have lpadmin automatically use the credentials they logged in with?
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: try without the privacy badger thingy
<Multbrelch> AthenaPvP, I do a DISPLAY redirection (via "setenv DISPLAY IPaddress") from an old SUN (Solaris 2.5) to an Ubuntu box (14.04) and get strange colors
<cake_mom> rest
<cake_mom> test
<AthenaPvP> Multbrelch: aaand k1l_ take the floor!
<Guest39586> vvvvv
<Multbrelch> ?
<Multbrelch> AthenaPvP, I tried xephyr and xnest but got only slightly improved results
<Multbrelch> AthenaPvP, the point is that text in a window has some very dark grey color on a black background
<Multbrelch> AthenaPvP, no I cannot modify the SUN cause this is by far too freaking
<AthenaPvP> Multbrelch: sorry, but I have no idea.
 * AthenaPvP is a nub.
<Multbrelch> okay, thx a lot
<linuxero40> hola drone
<linuxero40> que tal ?
<daedeloth> http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-proposed/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<daedeloth> is this supposed to be down?
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: works if I disable both badger and uBlock, but now there are ads. x.x
<Lorde> Hi
<AthenaPvP> daedeloth: not that I'm aware of... They were doing some updates earlier..
<daedeloth> no apparently the version has reached end of life
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: should work with ublock
<k1l_> daedeloth: 14.10 is dead long time now
<k1l_> daedeloth: you need to upgrade to 15.04 and then 15.10 asap
<genii> 15.04 will also soon be EOL
<daedeloth> yea old hotspot thingy I booted up
<daedeloth> so, that's willy right?
<k1l_> genii: 15.04 is dead already.
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: nope. I'm pretty sure ublock is causing the lag.
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: hmm
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: or at least the FPS drop.
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: how process-hungry is chromium?
<genii> k1l_: Repos have not yet been moved to old-releases, so it's still viable right now
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: remember I'm the one with the poor processor, so I might just switch to chromium.
<k1l_> daedeloth: you are on utopic. but vivid (15.04) is EOL too. and you need to upgrade again to wily (15.10)
<k1l_> genii: but they dont get any updates. like the last glibc updates etc.
<daedeloth> k1l_, ok, thanks, I'm hopign dist-upgrade will do it
<k1l_> daedeloth: no
 * AthenaPvP goes down to click the text bar... clicks on GIMP on accident because the panel opens up. "goddamn it.."
<daedeloth> it won't?
<daedeloth> in that case I'm cancelling it... got 3 minutes till the downloads are done :p
<k1l_> daedeloth: you need to do the !eolupgrade (changing repos to oldreleases) to 15.04. and then the regular upgrade to 15.10
<k1l_> daedeloth: on ubuntu we dont change the names in sources.list manually and use apt-get for a upgrade. we have do-release-upgrade for cli
<AthenaPvP> k1l_: how process-hungry is chromium?
<k1l_> AthenaPvP: not more than firefox
<AthenaPvP> cpu-hungry*
<AthenaPvP> Eh, good enough.
<AthenaPvP> How do I switch my default browser?
<AthenaPvP> Nevermind.
<AthenaPvP> Took me 2 seconds. xD
<AthenaPvP> brb
<daedeloth> k1l_, that's upgrading me to vivd?
<daedeloth> ah, that's still online, alright :)
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | daedeloth
<ubottu> daedeloth: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> daedeloth: you waited way to long. and now things are complicated.
<derp_commander> I've actually heard people say that chromium eats more memory than the latest editions of FFx
<k1l_> daedeloth: for the future: stay on LTS if you dont want to upgrade every 6 months.
<AthenaPvP> I'm back.
<AthenaPvP> Any recommendations on a youtube desktop app? I'm looking at the software center and it seems that none of them are updated properly.
<AthenaPvP> Nevermind, seem to have found one.
<dillon_> senpai how can I make tixati my default magnet program?
<squinty> dillon_,  right click on magnet link -> open with -> look in /usr/bin for the program name and select it.  click the "use as default"
<dillon_> thanx squinty
<Kevin`> is it possible to install to lvm with the ubuntu desktop iso?
<dillon_> thanks squinty it worked like a charm
<reisio> Kevin`: pretty sure, yeah
<reisio> automated, that is
<reisio> it's obviously possible manually
<squinty> dillon_, good to hear  :-)
<Kevin`> reisio: obviously.. but the options for auto are greyed out and the manual options are missing
<markwalt> I'm running Xubuntu, but thinking about switching over to Ubuntu GNOME.  Anyone have any recommendations / observations regarding GNOME 3?
<dillon_> is there anyway to set tixati so that when I close it, it will minimize it to the tray like transmission/qbtorrent and the other ones?
<Kevin`> actually, it looks like the installer will pick up volumes if I create them before running the installer. that's fine with me and i'll test it now
<skomorokh> Is systemd going to be required in 16.04?
<Kevin`> i've had a 66% failure rate with systemd so far
<skomorokh> It worked for me in 15.04 but had some weird timing issue loading X for 15.10 and I noticed I could easily switch to upstart so I did that rather than invest time debugging it.
<k1l_> skomorokh: i am not sure if there will be a upstart session still
<skomorokh> k1l_: Are you sure that no decision has been made though?
<k1l_> skomorokh: you can look up what the issue is. use systemd-analyze blame
<k1l_> skomorokh: "just using upstart" is not a solution.
<skomorokh> k1l_: I know, I'm being unhelpful by putting this off rather than figuring out what hit me and filling bug reports if that seems appropriate.
<Kevin`> one of my failures with systemd either reconfigured the serial port or hanged the system completely (can't tell, no jtag). no way to debug that aside from adding print statements to the non-existant early init scripts :/
<skomorokh> k1l_: But in the meantime, I'm curious to learn if I have an upcoming deadline for that I should be worried about :)
<k1l_> there is an upcomming deadline. i am not sure if 16.04 will still support upstart
<k1l_> because that would mean ubuntu needs to maintain upstart for 5 more years.
<Kevin`> could always use sysvinit, that'll be around for 5 more years =p
<skomorokh> k1l_: excellent point re: lts
<ReapsZ> yo
<reisio> yoyo
<elisa87> so I wrote "df -H" and it tells me I have used my free space 100% which is 4GB but my MicroSD card is 16GB. You know what's the reason ? (I am using Raspbian which is a distribution of Ubuntu)
<k1l_> elisa87: please ask in #raspbian
<reisio> elisa87: don't cross post, already answered you in #linux
<cat__> Hey whats up guys
<cat__> hey I heard ubuntu was spyware?
<cat__> is this true?
<Noodlefish> yes
<Noodlefish> kidding
<nedstark> cat__: change to slackware, no hackers are skilled enough to use it, much less hack it
<reisio> cat__: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2840401/ubuntus-unity-8-desktop-removes-the-amazon-search-spyware.html
<k1l_> cat__: that is FUD.
<reisio> it wasn't the best use of the word 'spyware'
<dillon_> does anyone here run the gba emulator?
<reisio> dillon_: not for nothing, not real wise to use a closed source bittorrent client
<Guy1524> Hey guys, is there a ppa with an updated version of glfw3, the one in the official packages is very old and doesn't support vulkan.
<dillon_> when I try to load the rom it will not output the video but it will flash for about a 1/2 second
<dillon__> my emulator, visualboy advance, it will act like it is reading but all it shows is a white screen
<dillon__> I even tried 2 different roms and I still get nothing
<Guest42699> Hello! I'm trying to get my server to send out emails. I've bought email (with webhotel) from a hoster, and have all the info I need ( I thnk), but what software should I use?
<Guest42699> (ubunt userver 14.04)
<bad_ip> Guest42699: you're only trying to send emails from your server right?
<Guest42699> yes
<bad_ip> vimes: Postfix. Here's a good setup guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-as-a-send-only-smtp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<vimes> and really I just want the server to forward a send request and info to the hosting provider
<bad_ip> Assuming you're running LTS
<vimes> yes, thank you :)
<bad_ip> np
<path0gen> newww to ubuntuuu
<path0gen> hi all
<Bashing-om> !manual | path0gen
<ubottu> path0gen: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<path0gen> thankyou
<bad_ip> That's nifty
<Bashing-om> path0gen: :) Welcome to our world .
<bad_ip> The fact that Ubuntu is installed is a testament to something.
<bad_ip> Never stop learning!
<path0gen> liking it so far. only issues ive had is with amd catalyst drivers for my video cards.
<path0gen> been on for about 4 weeks ish. acclimating
<bad_ip> Did you get them installed?
<bad_ip> It's actually a pretty simple solution but it takes a bit to find
<path0gen> ive tried it 3 times
<path0gen> each time, system crashed and I boot to a black screen with some colored dots in the top left corner
<bad_ip> Are you using LVM with encryption?
<bad_ip> There's an issue with something around grub that makes the encryption unlock screen turn up blank. If you just type your password in it let's you through. Happened to me on my 980's.
<Bashing-om> path0gen: Graphics; show us what th hardware us. Pastenin the output of terminal command ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' . Then we look at what driver is loaded .
<path0gen> there is no way im going to try that again at the moment. its pretty tedious rebuilding a sys 3 times :p
<path0gen> but thank you for the offer
<path0gen> one thing i am so happy about is the lack of clutter.
<path0gen> and that everything is just.... understandable and verbose
<Bashing-om> !minimal | path0gen One can get real simple
<ubottu> path0gen One can get real simple: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<path0gen> anyone use weechat?
<Bashing-om> path0gen: Many use weechat. now ask the real question .
<path0gen> what is the matrix
<piolin> hola
<travisthenavi> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. Can anyone suggest a docking application similar to OSX dock?
<piolin> como me conecto a un servidor en español
<path0gen> Bashing-om, my actual question was that. I tried weechat and was lost. :p
<path0gen> switched to hexchat
<path0gen> then irssi
<piolin> como me conecto a un servidor o canal en español?
<piolin> help me
<Elronnd> piolin: For ubuntu or for anything?
<piolin> i not speak english
<Elronnd> piolin: irc.netsplit.de
<z0dr1ck> path0gen: Have you tried the web version of wechat?
<path0gen> na
<z0dr1ck> path0gen: go to the web.wechat.com and from your phone in Wechat, tap "Discover" followed by "Scan QR Code".  Give it a whirl
<cortexman> i rebooted into my live cd but it doesn't have a  reinstall option
<cortexman> it's not active
<feneco> Is there any app to manage Ubuntu tray icons?
<xangua> feneco: no
<feneco> Ok
<feneco> Thanks
<xangua> What's your real question?
<feneco> What do you mean?
<markwalt> Tray icons?  Which distro are you using?
<xangua> What's your actual goal?
<z0dr1ck> to paint a self portrait, build a house... members of project mayhem do not ask questions
<feneco> Ubuntu
<feneco> 14.04
<feneco> The top menu icons
<xangua> Ok, good luck
<feneco> I want to reorder and control visibility of the icons showed in the top menu bar
<markwalt> Can you not right-click, choose panel properties, and then reorder them that way?
<feneco> No
<feneco> Not on Ubuntu with unity
<markwalt> Oh, right.  I'm using XFCE.  Sorry.
<feneco> Trade offs
<PauloHNev> after removing the old kernel, ubuntu 15 appears updates, this is normal, follow the on-screen print http://imgur.com/c6JXsAI
<van0307> i want know if the ubuntu phone have a Terminal or not?
<feneco> I should try other DEs some time
<xangua> ! Touch | van0307
<ubottu> van0307: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bit_> Reo
<bit_> quit
<nname31> hello, how can unpack-edit-modify .abs firmware file? any idea?
<enzlbtyn> Hi! I've installed clang-3.5 and libc++-dev on ubuntu 14.04 LTS, but clang-3.5 uses GCC's standard library. Is there anyway to use libc++ by default rather than explicitly telling it to use libc++?
<pantato> i'm struggling to format this harddrive...i formatted it as ext4 with gparted and i still can't write to it...permission denied
<HamRadio> pantato, you successfully formatted it, but can't like create a file or folder on the drive?
<heeen> pantato: root folder probably not writable by your user
<pantato> wtf i used chown on the folder i mounted it to and i could touch a file using the cli but i can't do anything with nautilus...
<pantato> trying to reboot
<path0gen> whats the most inappropriate ubuntu command involving the manual command
<s_cooper> rtfm?
<path0gen> man touch
<path0gen> thats gotta be it
<s_cooper> lol
<Madhumper69> why cant i connect to ssh or apache on my ubuntu server running a vpn yet i can access transmission and webmin etc from the outside externally?
<s_cooper> path0gen, great one
<Madhumper69> ports are forwarded in router , thanks
<path0gen> Madhumper69, still a bit confused about the setup here
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, doesnt it have to do w/ privileged ports and the VPN?
<Madhumper69> i have a ubuntu server on a vpn connection. from the outside i am able to view transmission and my webmin page but i am unable to access ssh and my apache website
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, youre serving from 80 and 22?
<Madhumper69> yes locally all works
<Madhumper69> externally all works - ssh and apache website port 80
<path0gen> "from the outside" like, some other random external IP? but you cant access it on the vpn
<Madhumper69> even without vpn i cant access it i use vpn because my network is messed up i mainly used it for plex :P
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, ok, its not what I thought
<path0gen> check the hosts.allow?
<path0gen> oh
<Madhumper69> all works locally, externally only ssh and apache cant access
<Madhumper69> sorry my english is not the best :D
<path0gen> sounds like possibly a firewall issue
<Madhumper69> no firewall is disabled
<path0gen> do u have a packet cap of a connection attemp
<Madhumper69> i tried changing ports on apache and ssh no go
<Madhumper69> no its my own home made server
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, man, you shoulda try to raise those serving ports... your description is confuse - I need a diagram
<path0gen> ^
<path0gen> basically i think he is saying the following:
<path0gen> he can access every thing fine Locally. As in, from the box itself he can access the services
<s_cooper> SNAFU!
<s_cooper> alright..
<Madhumper69> yes
<path0gen> but everything remote is inaccessible. Remote meaning both purely external AND via VPN
<Madhumper69> yes
<s_cooper> so the problem is: nobody out of the world can access that box
<Madhumper69> well remotly my transmission works and webmin works externally like from the outside
<Madhumper69> not apache and ssh
<path0gen> ok so you can navigate to webmin from both vpn and pure external
<Madhumper69> yes
<s_cooper> "and webmin works externally like from the outside" <---- ???
<path0gen> lol just go with it
<Madhumper69> exactly so does transmission
<path0gen> hes saying that some services work externally
<path0gen> but ssh and apache dont.
<Madhumper69> bingo
<s_cooper> uhum..
<s_cooper> and the service that cannot be served are the standard 80 and 22!
<ICantCook> is there a ubuntu/aptitude equivilent of: yum -y update --security
<ICantCook> ?
<Madhumper69> yes
<ICantCook> I've looked into: unattended-upgrades
<ICantCook> but it doesn't look like you can call it on demand
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, I suppose youre serving from an ISP line?
<somsip> ICantCook: if you want to do on-demand, just use apt-get.
<Madhumper69> yes
<path0gen> can you show us result of netstat -tupan
<Madhumper69> its a home server
<Madhumper69> sure
<path0gen> and ListenAddress line in sshd_config
<path0gen> is it commented out
<ICantCook> somsip: doesn't look like it has an option to only upgrade packages with security patches?
<Madhumper69> its in my house i locally connecto to vnc or use terminal
<Madhumper69> ssh
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, rise those ports... and tell your users to "http.....:2518" and "shh on 6545" for example
<somsip> ICantCook: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, some ISPs dont allow priviledge port access
<Madhumper69> i tried ssh 33333 and http 35000 didnt do nothing same thing
<s_cooper> privileged
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, restarted the services and everything?...
<Madhumper69> yes in webmine i stop and start apache
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, thats bad
<Madhumper69> what is bad? my restarting the service?
<Madhumper69> from webmin?
<somsip> Madhumper69: just checking - you've got webmin exposed externally?
<s_cooper> Madhumper69, thats bad cuz I cannot tell you what else may be wrong
<Madhumper69> yes it is working externally
<s_cooper> :(
<Madhumper69> aswell as transmission however ssh and apache no go
<path0gen> output of netstat -tupan
<somsip> Madhumper69: webmin has a bad reputation - it's different from your real issue, but you should read about the risks you're taking with this
<somsip> Madhumper69: also, what version of ubuntu?
<Madhumper69> 14.04
<Madhumper69> im pasting just getting the link
<path0gen> ok thanks
<Madhumper69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15176733/
<Madhumper69> let me do it again as root
<Madhumper69> ?
<path0gen> 192.168.1.68:22         192.168.1.67:54425      ESTABLISHED
<path0gen> ?
<Madhumper69> tahts me locally
<path0gen> 192.168.1.68:22         192.168.1.69:9707       ESTABLISHED
<Madhumper69> from my other pc 192.168.1.69
<path0gen> by locally, we understood that as "on the server itself" aka localhost
<path0gen> at least i did
<Madhumper69> thats my windows 10 pc
<s_cooper> Ill go to bed
<s_cooper> cya gusy
<path0gen> this just seems like the port forwarding rules might be screwed up
<path0gen> cya
<s_cooper> cya guys
<Madhumper69> nope all is open on the router for ip 68
<path0gen> ok. well at ths point id run a packet capture on .68
<path0gen> then try to connect. also run a packet cap on the client.
<Madhumper69> 0.o never done that before... could you point me out to a link for a how to or more info?
<path0gen> sure
<path0gen> http://bencane.com/2014/10/13/quick-and-practical-reference-for-tcpdump/
<Madhumper69> thanks for you help path, im pretty sure ive done all write
<Madhumper69> right**
<path0gen> youre gonna be taking a dump. with tcpdump
<path0gen> gl
<Madhumper69> lol thanks
<Madhumper69> i forgot to mention vnc also works externally so it must be a port issue what do you think?
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: be carefull witn vnc its a high security risk
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> i an new bird
<Madhumper69> nothing to important, just plex server and a website...
<Madhumper69> no personal information etc...
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: welcome, you joined an ubuntu support channel
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: just saying, youl get hammered daily
<Madhumper69> 0.o what would you suggest stricly ssh?
<somsip> Madhumper69: ssh and fail2ban
<DarkAceZ> how do I clear/remove .xsession-errors without rebooting?
<somsip> DarkAceZ: echo > ~/.xsession-errors
<Madhumper69> i been playing with ubuntu for 2weeks now i put up a box apache plex server and messed around with lots of stuff im still a noob but im learning at a fast rate
<lotuspsychje> !security | Madhumper69 have a quick read here aswell :p
<ubottu> Madhumper69 have a quick read here aswell :p: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<somsip> Madhumper69: exposing yourself externally (oooer) is always a risk until you understand the security issues.
<Madhumper69> would it be safer if i add permissions in vnc to only allow certain ips? could i do that?
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: no take somsip's advise and forget about vnc
<somsip> Madhumper69: when you know the issues, it's still a risk but you cant blame ignorance any more
<Madhumper69> right, well alot of things i can do in terminal but im still learning the UI helps me at times
<somsip> Madhumper69: I understand, but it also encourages not learning CLI
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: there is a nice #openssh channel, maybe they can help with ssh -X or something
<Madhumper69> yeah
<Madhumper69> i put my firewall down until i new all worked then i was goign to activate it lol
<somsip> Madhumper69: which is backwards
<DarkAceZ> haha thanks somsip
<Madhumper69> :D\
<DarkAceZ> but it didn't help
<somsip> DarkAceZ: it clears it. It might fill up again but that's another issue
<DarkAceZ> it did work, for a second, but then, when another log message came through, it returned to the 6.4GB file
<Madhumper69> well my monitor has 2xhdmi i could always use that for ui and from the outside use ssh that seems like it would be better for safeguarding my server
<DarkAceZ> somsip: I believe I'm going to have to delete it, then reboot
<DarkAceZ> I just don't like rebooting
<somsip> DarkAceZ: then, another issue. What you've attempted is like sticking electricians tape over your engine warning light in your car
<DarkAceZ> ok
<somsip> DarkAceZ: fix the real issue, reboot if you have to. Sorted
<Madhumper69> thanks for all the help guys, night
<DarkAceZ> will do
<lotuspsychje> just for info, 14.04 users urged to kernel update for security reasons: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/trusty/ spread the word today please
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.79.85 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Madhumper69> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<enzlbtyn> If I make a new user, does all the installed packages transfer to him?
<enzlbtyn> I basically just want to make a new user without the packages from apt-get
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: apt packages are almost always systemwide
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: the user will be locked in his own /home
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: what are you affraid of happening?
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: pretty much all software in Ubuntu is part of an apt package
<enzlbtyn> lotuspsychje: I'm not afraid of anything, I just want to make sure that the steps to install my software is correct (in the sense of which apt packages to install)
<derp_commander> that includes the kernel, the bootloader, the system utilities, etc.
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: every user will be able to use the packages, but has seperate /home and config
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: users do not, as a rule, have access to the package manager. they use the same software as you and everybody else, save for those that require the superuser
<derp_commander> allowing a user to install their own software in their own space with their own package manager is not, generally, something you would do
<enzlbtyn> I don't see why not?
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: number 1: unlike Windows, software is not self-contained into one folder
<derp_commander> it's installed generally into a number of system-wide folders, with parts in /usr/bin, parts in /usr/lib, parts in /usr/share, parts in /etc, and so forth
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: somebody else should not be able to mess up your (admin) system by installing random stuff like this
<enzlbtyn> Yeah, but why not? Why doesn't apt-get install into somewhere like ~/usr/ or something, and the to have them by default in the path.
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: do you want others to install stuff you dont know about?
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: because a lot of software uses absolute paths for things
<enzlbtyn> why not?
<derp_commander> lotuspsychje: I think he already stated he was fine with it, I'm just stating the technical difficulties
<enzlbtyn> idk just seems stupid that I have to uninstall all my packages
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: why would you have to?
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: because then malicious users can takeover your system
<enzlbtyn> to re-produce my steps, from a clean install of ubuntu.
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: wait, what are you doing?
<enzlbtyn> idgaf if they do though?
<lotuspsychje> derp_commander: i think he wants a clean user without installed packages
<enzlbtyn> ^
<lotuspsychje> but remain his own installed ones
<enzlbtyn> exactly, I don't want to destroy what I've already done.
<enzlbtyn> whatever, I'll just boot up a VM.
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: well thats not how ubuntu works mate
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: if you want others to mess with your system, youl need another Os
<enzlbtyn> thing is: if I made another user. I'd give it root access anyway
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: yeah, you'd either need a VM, or a pretty complicated chroot scheme
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: ...
<enzlbtyn> I just wanted to sandbox each user.
<derp_commander> can you please describe what it is you're doing before someone begins to think you're insane?
<enzlbtyn> derp_commander: The different users are me. So why does that matter?
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: if the other user is also admin, when uninstalling a package, yours will be gone too
<enzlbtyn> well it wouldn't be if packages were sandboxed, but they're not.
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: yeah tell us your endgoal with all this
<lotuspsychje> what are you trying to become?
<derp_commander> what are you trying to accomplish?
<enzlbtyn> I already told you about 5 times?
<enzlbtyn> I just want to reproduce steps from a clean install of ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: but what for?
<enzlbtyn> To ensure I'm not missing anything? It's as simple as that.
<enzlbtyn> But in general, I don't see the big deal about sandboxing users.
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: why do you want the user locked anyway?
<enzlbtyn> Like, for instance, if I was to share a computer.
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: reproducing steps, like for a bug?
<enzlbtyn> Like to see if I'm missing any packages from my installation steps.
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: if you share a computer, just create another user the normal way...
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: what installation steps? something your boss gave you?
<xangua> enzlbtyn: that's what the guest session is for
<lotuspsychje> xangua: +1
<derp_commander> I'm still trying to piece together the point of this exercise
<lotuspsychje> xangua: but he wants the user to be able to install what he likes :p
<xangua> Yeah...no
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> xangua: and share admin right
<lotuspsychje> rights
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: first I'll tell you that's horrible security practice. I know from personal experience
<enzlbtyn> I don't give a fuck about security lmfao
<enzlbtyn> All users would have root access.
<xangua> Lol
<enzlbtyn> Do you think I'm using a fucking server?
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: second, on Windows you can generally install an arbitrary program to an arbitrary directory and it will work. That's almost never true on Linux?
<lotuspsychje> !language | enzlbtyn
<ubottu> enzlbtyn: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<enzlbtyn> why the fuck do I care? I just want to reproduce steps. Jesus christ.
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: no, I wouldn't propose to know your server's sexual habits :-P
<enzlbtyn> Sigh
<somsip> !ops | enzlbtyn (ignoring requests to avoid bad language)
<ubottu> enzlbtyn (ignoring requests to avoid bad language): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<enzlbtyn> Installing a VM isn't really what I wanted to do
<derp_commander> somsip: calm down, it's hardly an emergency
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: so if you pass admin rights to everyone...you cant stop another admin for uninstalling your stuff
<lotuspsychje> enzlbtyn: because you allowed him to
<derp_commander> enzlbtyn: suggestion: install a VM like QEMU, and leave before an op decides to force you
 * dax looks up
<derp_commander> just some friendly advice
<derp_commander> wonderful :-D
<ubuntu-mate_> didimissthedamthig
<lotuspsychje> can apt-cache search seperate repos too, like if i would know whats inside the partner repo only?
<derp_commander> lotuspsychje: that sounds more like something aptitude would do
<lotuspsychje> derp_commander: ok
<NoCode> anyone familiar with scanning device? Just bought an Epson XP-420 printer/scanner combo. It works. I installed the printer driver, and iscan linux driver on their website. How often do device interfaces work with the scan function? It seems the interface on the device doesn't interact with any programs or drivers in Linux.
<derp_commander> NoCode: so if it works, what exactly are you asking?
<dafaq> So I heard if I mention 16.04 in here you guys heads will explode...
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | dafaq
<ubottu> dafaq: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<NoCode> derp_commander, Well, it would be nice if the screen on the device itself worked as well.
<derp_commander> NoCode: are you sure that's a problem with Ubuntu and not with the printer?
<dafaq> lotuspsychje, well that was anti-climactic...
<lotuspsychje> dafaq: the only thing will explode is xenial release downloads in april
<dafaq> lotuspsychje, likely. But I'll ask about it over in #ubuntu+1
<dafaq> sashage, I'm reading your name like Peter Griffin saying sausage. Is that right?
<lotuspsychje> dafaq: no offtopic chitchat here please
<dafaq> lotuspsychje, yeah yeah, fuck you, ban me I'll be back in two minutes on a different Tor node if I want. Your rules don't apply to me, dickhead.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | dafaq
<ubottu> dafaq: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dafaq> Lol, tattletale.
<tonyyarusso> dafaq: Refrain from profanity in here.
<dafaq> Gonna quote the rules and you ain't even an op. Self important prick.
<derp_commander> ooh, a mullvad
<derp_commander> can we just ban the whole network, can we, pretty please?
 * tonyyarusso mode +b *!*@* :)
<DalekSec> tonyyarusso: Naaah, +m'll fix it!
<OpenSorce> So are they moving to the new software manager in 16.04?
<derp_commander> tonyyarusso: you know what I mean, gateway/vpn/mullvad/*
<OpenSorce> derp_commander, it's just a Tor node. There are tons of them it's not just mullvad..
<nedstark> so the last 6 months i spent porting yumex to ubuntu is down the drain?
<derp_commander> it's a VPN which is used mostly by unsavory types, I see no reason not to ban it
<derp_commander> OpenSorce: what new software manager?
<OpenSorce> derp_commander, I read that Ubuntu was switching to the gnome software manager.
<derp_commander> ah
<nedstark> ubuntu gnome has that now, but its not going to happen in xfce, lxde, or mate
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: yep gnome software heading our way, see #ubuntu+1
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, will do, thanks :-)
<derp_commander> nedstark: the mate project has an... interesting relation to the GNOME project
<nedstark> like borg vs. the enterprise
<derp_commander> nedstark: if by that you mean MATE is the Enterprise, then sure :-P
<derp_commander> I'd put it closer to Japan's postwar relationship with the US
<derp_commander> or maybe India and the UK
<nedstark> derp_commander: gnome has hidden mate inside gnome, like a little easter egg they call extensions
<derp_commander> whatever analogies we want to use, the MATE project originates from a dissatisfaction with where the GNOME project was headed, but it's still dependent on many GNOME components
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<nedstark> #ubuntu-bieber for discussion of the music of justin bieber
<derp_commander> nedstark: discuss, since MATE is ubuntu-related
<derp_commander> lol
<zek> i want to install dual booting with win 7, 7 is already installed, there is an unformatted partition on the end of my hd ready, running live and installer started, what next?
<django_> how can i upate sublime text 2 to 3
<xangua> zek: follow the installer instructions?
<NoCode> derp_commander, Yeah. It's probably just a compatibility issue in regards to how the drivers work with the device. It's a new computer. The scanner and printer *are* working, I'm just being picky.
<xangua> django_: if by update you mean Ubuntu repositories offer version 2 and you want 3 (outside of official repositories) you're on your own
<zek> do i just use the install ubuntu alongside windows 7 option, will that put ubuntu on the unallocated space?
<xangua> ! Latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<django_> xangua, so i can only use version 2
<zek> xangua, install ubuntu alongside windows 7- will that install to the unallocated space?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | zek
<ubottu> zek: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zek> kk ty lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> zek: you can also install ubuntu single on hd and run w7 from a virtualbox if you like
<derp_commander> lotuspsychje: my setup is actually the reverse
<derp_commander> though it's created a very weird bug, and I'm not sure if it's with Ubuntu, VirtualBox, or the NT kernel
<zek> how do i confirm that the partition # is the correct one? it says #5 as ext4 and #6 as swap
<zek> as far as i knew there were 2 and the unallocated area, the 2 windows partitons (recovery and regular)
<path0gen> check it out
<path0gen> http://copy.sh/v86/
<lotuspsychje> path0gen: not here please
<lotuspsychje> !partition | zek
<ubottu> zek: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<raiss> hi
<zek> cant just answer my question? gparted i guess?
<sta7ic> Having an issue with Mint. seems that when I leave my PC for a while and come back...I get IO errors. I dont have my power set to suspend and ssd is working just fine in windows so i think its doing something weird.
<lotuspsychje> !mint | sta7ic
<ubottu> sta7ic: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<skweek> I think my computer has some problem detecting my ipod, I plug it in and then my computer and then an ubuntu sorry we experienced an internal error window comes up telling me there is something wrong with libgpod, this is 14.04 and I don't really see why it's having any kind of a problem, libgpod's newest version on their website was in 2013 and reinstalling and installing another from the ubuntu repository didn't do anythign ei
<skweek> ther
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | skweek
<ubottu> skweek: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<skweek> I think that it's a problem with ubuntu lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> skweek: read the ipod url first mate
<lotuspsychje> skweek: your ubuntu is fully up to date also?
<skweek> yes
<xangua> By iPod you mean iOS device?
<skweek> no
<skweek> I mean ipod classic 80 gig
<skweek> worked fine on ubuntu installed on the last laptop
<skweek> just got this one and it doesn't
<skweek> anyways I finished reading those links and there wasn't anything that helpful on them
<lotuspsychje> skweek: can you pastebin tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your ipod please
<lotuspsychje> !info libimobiledevice trusty
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in trusty
<xangua> skweek: and just worked out of the box? What Ubuntu release had the other laptop? Maybe this helps https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IPod#iPod_Classic.2FNano3g
<skweek> http://imgur.com/TDZEwSP
<lotuspsychje> skweek: your not up to date neither, please update to 14.04.4
<tiwiex> http://paste.debian.net/402713
<tiwiex> sorry to bother u all
<tiwiex> this is my problem
<tiwiex> proxychain keeps denying my localhost
<lotuspsychje> tiwiex: maybe the ##networking guys or #netfilter will be able of more help?
<tiwiex> ok. thanks
<tiwiex> that's a good pointer
<tiwiex> i appreciate
<_torc_> hey everyone! is there any channel to get help with nginx config? I tried the #nginx channel but it's dead
<lotuspsychje> _torc_: maybe ##networking ?
<_torc_> lotuspsychje I'll check it out thanks
<p3a> anyone else having trouble adding the dock applet to their mate panel? (ubuntu 15.10)
<p3a> this is the dock applet http://www.webupd8.org/2015/05/dock-applet-icon-only-window-list-for.html
<skweek> ok i'm updated now to the newest version of ubuntu... and my damn wireless card stopped working again so i'm teathered to my cell phone because this chipset wasn't supported in the the newest or this release of ubuntu, which I could use some help with also but here are the logs from plugging in my ipod with dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/15177643/
<lotuspsychje> p3a: maybe the #ubuntu-mate guys know?
<lotuspsychje> skweek: alot of mounting issues in your syslog
<lotuspsychje> skweek: this doesnt sound to good neither: debpc kernel: [38662.697986] FAT-fs (sdd2): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<p3a> lotuspsychje, ok ill ask there
<skweek> what should I do lotuspsychje
<skweek> here is my wireless issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/15177647/
<lotuspsychje> skweek: does the ipod get recognized on another machine?
<skweek> I don't have that machine anymroe
<lotuspsychje> skweek: was this a fresh 14.04 install or upgrade from another version?
<skweek> fresh
<lotuspsychje> skweek: and your ideapad rather new hardwareN
<skweek> yes
<lotuspsychje> skweek: i would consider a fresh 15.10, we had some ideapad users with issue latetely
<lotuspsychje> skweek: maybe try the ipod to another pc, from someone you know first, to make sure?
<lotuspsychje> skweek: or try it on your live 15.10 and see syslog there
<skweek> what about my non-wireless device
<skweek> I don't have a wifi card showing up
<lotuspsychje> skweek: alot of nasty stuff going on in your logs: blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdb, sector 118574624
<skweek> man I don't want to fresh install 15.10 ... i have my device set up just how I like it
<lotuspsychje> skweek: wifi could be latest kernel issue, try booting grub into previous kernel then
<skweek> what should I do lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> skweek: if i was you, i would fresh reinstall
<lotuspsychje> skweek: then check the syslog/dmesg logs to see whats happening on a clean system
<skweek> fuck
<lotuspsychje> skweek: but for an ideapad, also test out 15.10
<skweek> would you say its just my install that's fucked up and that if I didn't give a shit about this ipod I'd be fine going on with the sytem as it is... or what?
<lotuspsychje> skweek: please keep it polite mate
<skweek> i'm sorry about that
<lotuspsychje> skweek: im just saying, your logs are full of stuff with errors
<skweek> well I did want to run 15.10
<lotuspsychje> skweek: so best investigate all this on a fresh system, and knowing your hardware is pretty new, i would also reccomend a 15.10 test
<lotuspsychje> skweek: im not saying you need to stay on a release, just to test around where your system performs best
<skweek> is there any way to make the transition of my current system to the new one easier and quicker... like somehow getting the same apps installed on that one compared to this one?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | skweek sure
<ubottu> skweek sure: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> skweek: i also recommend using cable/updates during setup
<lotuspsychje> skweek: Your BIOS is broken and requested that x2apic be disabled.
<markwalt> Having a weird problem, that's probably really easy to fix, but I'm scratching my head.  I'm running Xubuntu 15.10, and I've set my user ID to not require a password on login, which, in past versions, I thought, caused it to autologin.  But now, for some reason, it stops on a login screen, gives me a login button.  It doesn't ask for a password, but it physically requires me to press a button.  Which is a bummer because it's my home server /
<markwalt> TV unit, and I sometimes reboot it remotely, and I don't want to get up and walk across the room, dig out a mouse and press a button.  What am I missing?
<hateball> markwalt: what changed between it working, and now?
<hateball> markwalt: did you change login manager perhaps?
<markwalt> It's a fresh install on a new-ish machine
<markwalt> When I first installed it, I just accepted the default, which requires a login
<markwalt> Tonight, I replaced the older machine with it to be the house server
<markwalt> The older machine, and another one besides, I *swear* all I did was set it to not require a password
<markwalt> And they autologin
<markwalt> They aren't fresh installs.  One of them, I've been upgrading since 12.x, and the old server I fresh installed 14.04 and have been upgrading it.
<markwalt> Unless I'm out of my mind, and I've forgotten something simple.
<hateball> markwalt: Well I am asking because you could have been changed from GDM to LightDM
<markwalt> Hrm.  I'm not sure what MDM is.. is that for Mint?
<markwalt> Oh, nevermind, I read what you typed wrong
<hateball> markwalt: If you're running lightdm (which you likely are) then have a look here http://askubuntu.com/a/272263
<markwalt> I'm running LightDM
<markwalt> Hrm.  That doesn't do it for me.  I don't see the same files in /etc/lightdm as that post mentions, and I don't seem to have the command /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults
<markwalt> So, this install is from a minimal CD
<markwalt> I suppose I could *make* a LightDM.conf and put the suggested text in it.
<hateball> markwalt: yes, if you read the entire thread it becomes clearer
<huwenfeng> Hi all, is there any tools/methods to records all commands any user had ever runned to a log file? Can I do this in the ssh jump/bastion host? All my users are forced to ssh into my jump/bastion host first, then through that jump/bastion host, he could ssh to other production servers.  Now I need to record all the command users run, can I record all command in the jump/bastion server, even after the user had sshed into another server?
<geirha> Nothing that can't be circumvented
<markwalt> Thanks hateball.  I guess I was wary of creating folders and .conf files, but that was, indeed what I needed :-)
<huwenfeng> geirha: what I think is that, the user could only run ssh in the jump/bastion server. So I could record the command history on the jump/bastion server. But Can I record the command after the user sshed into another server?
<huwjr> hey - a live ubuntu host has tanked out this morning - my / is mounted as read only - any ideas?
<huwjr> ./dev/sda1 / ext4 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<hateball> markwalt: So, success?
<markwalt> Yes!  Thanks.
<markwalt> It's busily copying movies and music over as we speak :-)
<hateball> markwalt: :)
<tomek__> hi
<markwalt> I think sshfs might not be the fastest way to mount drives.  Seems like SMB is faster.
<markwalt> Hi tomek
<tomek__> hi
<tomek__> how to ve buttons minimize maximize close from left to righ
<tomek__> ?
<squinty> tomek__,  if using the unity desktop, those cannot be switched
<tomek__> but how?
<squinty> tomek__, but how what exactly?
<tomek__> move windows buttons from left to right
<squinty> tomek__,  please reread what I originally wrote
<hateball> markwalt: use NFS over SMB if you can. SMB is a pain.
<markwalt> Well, it is a pain, but I'm running SMB so my girlfriend can get files off the server.  She's got a Windows laptop and a Chrome Book.
<markwalt> I've never played with NFS.  I'll have to look into it.
<hateball> markwalt: Well you can serve your content using multiple protocols
<markwalt> Sure, I'm doing that now.  SSHFS for my linux boxes, and SMB for the rest of the world.
<markwalt> I love SSHFS though, it's so easy.  Kinda slow on the throughput.
<huwjr> hia - how long should I expect fschk to take on ~150gb of data? 350 partition
<hateball> huwjr: is it ext3 or ext4?
<huwjr> ext…4 i think!
<huwjr> ext3
<huwjr> no
<huwjr> ext4
<huwjr> but i get a warning about ext3
<hateball> huwjr: ext3 takes a good while, ext4 should be quite snappy
<huwjr> weird..
<huwjr> still hours?
<hateball> Hours seem excessive but it all depends on the layout, are there tons of little files etc? And the speed of your drive obviously
<huwjr> it’s an OLD server LAMP stack
<huwjr> so yeah lots of little :(
<huwjr> couldn’t have happened at 4am instead of start of working day could it :D
<huwjr> right force fschk i suppose
<huwjr> ffs
<huwjr> oh.. touch: cannot touch ‘/forcefsck’: Read-only file system
<StuckMojo> anyone ever seen the Software Updater GUI continuously pop up even when there are no updates?
<StuckMojo> i.e. right after running aptitude update; aptitude safe-upgrade
<huwjr> how can i get fschk to run if it’s readonly?
<huwjr> ;/
<hateball> huwjr: you cant, remount it writable
<StuckMojo> huwjr: you can fsck an RO fs, you just can't fix it
<huwjr> it’s not read only thuogh
<StuckMojo> then why did you ask?
<huwjr> because that’s my error :D
<StuckMojo> then it *is* read-only
<StuckMojo> if the fs gets certain errors, it will automatically remount readonly
<StuckMojo> /dev/mapper/ginormica-root on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<StuckMojo> errors=remount-ro
<huwjr> yeah i get that
<StuckMojo> this is generally a bad thing (tm)
<gareth__> hey folks. What's the recommended way to upgrade from 15.10 to unstable Xenial?
<StuckMojo> if you want to live dangerously, you can remount it RW and fsck it
<StuckMojo> or you can boot from a live cd and run fsck, which is likely safer
<StuckMojo> or usb stick or whatever
<huwjr> yeah thanks :)
<huwjr> will an install iso do?
<huwjr> i have one on the host
<StuckMojo> of course, as i said, you *can* check a RO fs, you just can't fix errors you find
<StuckMojo> sure if you can make it boot from it, i think you can choose rescue or some such
<huwjr> ta
<StuckMojo> i would try checking it ro first, see what it says
<huwjr> won’t it auto want to check disk at reboot?
<StuckMojo> if it's fubar, you might want to copy eveything off it you can in RO first, before you touch it
<StuckMojo> it all depends how f*@#ed you are
<huwjr> hehe
<StuckMojo> if there's really important stuff on there, back up what you can now
<huwjr> do i need to remount RW in order for a live cd/install disk to chkdisk ok?
<StuckMojo> no it won't be mounted at all (or shouldn't anyway, that's the point)
<StuckMojo> i'm ass-u-me-ing this is your rootfs
<huwjr> yeah
<huwjr> so live cd in, boot from that , check it
<StuckMojo> or usb yeah
<StuckMojo> there's almost certainly a usb image somewhere that's got just the bare needful to do this
<StuckMojo> be careful just letting it try to fix a ton of stuff
<StuckMojo> there's a reason it doesn't do that by default
<StuckMojo> you can very easily end up worse off than you are now
<gareth__> Move from 15.10 to unstable Xenial? Anyone?
<StuckMojo> granted that's not all that common, but when it happens, it sucks bigtime
<StuckMojo> again, i would urge you to copy off anything critical now
<huwjr> yeah have lots of backups
<huwjr> ty
<StuckMojo> ah, then you could just say screw it and remount rw, and fsck away
<StuckMojo> run with sissors, it's run
<StuckMojo> fun even
<squinty> gareth__,  might want to join #ubuntu+1 as that is the channel for upcoming releases
<gareth__> cheers squinty
<StuckMojo> huwjr: to do that, IIRC from long ago memory, it's something like mount /dev/foo -o remount or some such
<StuckMojo> just man mount and search for remount
<huwjr> i was mid shutdown
<ren0v0> hi, i have two ethernet cards, how do i go about disabling one of them?
<huwjr> was going to boot from iso
<StuckMojo> meh, do it right then, it's good practice
<huwjr> seems to have hung at shutdown so probably needs turning off now
<StuckMojo> yeah likely trying to write to rootfs to shut down services
<StuckMojo> huwjr: btw, dmesg should have had info about what error happened
 * StuckMojo heads back to bed
<StuckMojo> huwjr: 'gnight and good luck
<huwjr> thanks si
<huwjr> sir!
<zamba> i want to get back common keyboard shortcuts and mouse movements.. like i want to use alt+f1 .. f4 to switch workspace.. and i also want to alt + rightclick to resize windows..
<zamba> i'm running 14.04 with gnome classic
<[GeekNerd]> can Ubuntu join an active directory domain as a client?
<[GeekNerd]> I know Linux can host one on samba but IDK if linux can JOIN a windows server 2012 R2's AD domain as a client
<ck_mfc> is anyone of you using ubuntu touch?
<DJones> ck_mfc: Probably the best place to ask that will be in #ubuntu-touch, thats the main support channel for tablet/phone issues
<Selmarion> Всех с праздником!
<huwjr> Pls can someone confirm - i am trryin to CHKDSK from Ubuntu install CD
<huwjr> is it “rescue a broken system” from the main menu?
<huwjr> ?
<stevecam> hey, when i run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" it tells me that there are no updates for your system, but in "System Updates" in the Unity GUI it tells me that there are a few security updates, can someone make sense of this with me
<tiblock> Hi. I want to write multiple lines to file from bash, but bash replacing stuff. For example http://pastebin.com/raw/xrddLWC7 "$1" will be not writen in file, there will be empty space. How to write multiple lines without bash replaces?
<Pici> stevecam: have you tried using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<huwjr> can i use Desktop LIVE cd to check disk on SERVER?
<stevecam> Pici, thank you, just gave me what i was looking at
<huwjr> just want to run check disk for fook sake :p
<tiblock> Oh, i found solution, need to replace EOF with 'EOF'. Nice. Solved.
<unimaxlin> ss -s shows *	  442916 but in netstat -a it shows only 400 connections, what could be the reason
<unimaxlin> can i check something here
<huwjr> Can i check disk from Ubuntu DESKTOP against UBUNTU LIVE?
<huwjr> ubuntu server*! FFS :D
<thms> !fastcgi
<thms> Why did libapache2-mod-fastcgi dissapear from 15.10 ?
<thms> there is only fcgid
<DJones> thms: Do you multiverse repo enabled, looks like its included in that http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=+libapache2-mod-fastcgi+&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<thms> DJones: nope. What it ? Do I have to replace universe with multiverse ?
<guruprasad> Is it possible to run multiple instance of a service in separate network namespaces?
<guruprasad> For example, I want to run multiple instances of stunnel in separate network namespaces.
<DJones> thms: I'm not sure what changes you'd need to do, hopefully somebody else can guide you with that
<skweek> does anyone know what's going on here and know how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15178196/
<acosonic> how do I read mail postmaster@somedomain ?
<huwjr> how do i open terminal on ubuntu desktop 14.04 ?
<huwjr> lol
<eugenio_> hi all, can anybody explain me how does php5 configuration works? I have a fresh recompiled module which seems to be not recognized
<skweek> huwjr: press ctrl + alt + t
<huwjr> should it work on a live cd?
<huwjr> not working for me :/
<guruprasad> huwjr: Press Windows key (if there is one). Then type 'terminal' (without the quotes) in the search. You should see 'GNOME Terminal'. Launch it
<skweek> eugenio_: try #php !
<guruprasad> huwjr: It will work in the live cd mode and not in the installation mode afaik
<huwjr> i get a search box
<huwjr> type terminal
<huwjr> nothing comes up
<huwjr> i have a server install all I’m trying to do is fschk but i’ve been pissing around with CDs for half an hour now
<huwjr> any other way?
<huwjr> any other way to get terminal up or run chkdisk without?
<vincent42> hi all in ubuntu 14.04 , in nvidia-settings there is no option"sync to vblank" in opengl settings
<vincent42> that seems strange
<guruprasad> huwjr: Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<kltrg> Ich lade per Bash-Skript mit cadaver Dateien in ein Webdav-Verzeichnis. Funktioniert. Ich würde gerne die Dateien lokal löschen, aber nur wenn die Übertragung ins Webdav auch wirklich geklappt hat. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das überprüfen kann. Ich verstehe solche Skripte meistens, habe aber Probleme, sie selbst zu schreiben.
<kltrg> oh, wrong language, soryy
<skweek> does anyone know how to reset apt when it wont work?
<kltrg> I`m using a shell script to upload files to a webdav folder using cadaver. I`d like to delete the local file, but only if the upload succeeded. Can anyone help me to write the script for this?
<huwjr> it seems my F keys aren’t working - is there another way? :s
<huwjr> ffs
<huwjr> windows key brings up the search
<bstarek__> skweek, there is a lock, you need to remove it
<skweek> no it's not locked
<skweek> oh
<skweek> how?
<bstarek__> whats the error msg you are getting
<Drac0666> Got problem when i press shutdown it close menu bar but apps are still open and computer doesnt wont to shutdown, why?
<hateball> kltrg: probably better off asking in #bash
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15178419/
<kltrg> hateball, I`ll do that, thanks
<skweeek> sorry did you say anything I missed it
<bstarek__> skweeek, bro apt is working fine
<bstarek__> skweeek, you got dependencies issues
<bstarek__> skweeek, try   sudo apt-get -f install
<skweeek> I did and got a different error
<bstarek__> may i ask what are you trying to install?
<bstarek__> and what version of Ubuntu?
<skweeek> my packages off of aptoncd from my 14 install installed 15
<bstarek__> well some of the packages require different dependencies
<bstarek__> i suggest you do some google search before retrying
<huwjr> anyone??
<huwjr> desperate now
<huwjr> can’t open terminal on the live cd
<huwjr> can see it is installed in the applications
<cat__> fart dicks
<huwjr> any other way to open it WITHOUT a keyboard shortcut?
<cfhowlett> cat__, stop that.  wrong channel.  play elsewhere.
<skweeek> well that's what apt spits out every time I run it now
<cat__> lol
<skweeek> that's why was hoping I could fix apt
<bstarek__> skweeek, try reboot
<bstarek__> skweeek, even if it spits that, it will install your desired package
<skweeek> now it won't start up
<bstarek__> be patient
<skweeek> its just hanging on a purple screen
<skweeek> and it went to initramfs
<bstarek__> umm
<bstarek__> and now?
<skweeek> I can input text
<bstarek__> skweeek, ok wait a moment, let me check something
<Drac0666> Got problem when i press shutdown it close menu bar but apps are still open and computer doesnt wont to shutdown, why? Here is my log from syslog http://pastebin.com/aduMpS1t
<bstarek__> skweeek, read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<kltrg> I installed Wine and purged it since, but my Gnome menu still shows me a Wine submenu including the Windows application I was trying to  run using Wine. This means, there are still parts of Wine lingering around on my system. How can I deleted Wine completely?
<cfhowlett> kltrg, sudo apt-get purge wine         then you probably need to manually kill the config file in your /home
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: sudo halt -p working correctly
<kltrg> cfhowlett, That`s what I did
<cfhowlett> kltrg, also might need to manually remove entries from the menu
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, let me check
<kltrg> cfhowlett, Judging by the (missing or not) icons, Wine itself seems to have been removed properly, but not the Adobe application I had installed.
<mcphail> kltrg: purging an app does not remove all the modifcations the app has made in the user's home directory. This is by design. The wine shortcuts are probably under ~/.local/share/applications somewhere. If you track down the .desktop files and remove them, the menu entries are likely to go. But it is so long since I've used GNOME I can't rememeber how it populates its menu...
<cfhowlett> kltrg, look for .wine in your /home
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, yes correctly
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: might be user related, can you try create another user and shutdown from there?
<Bernzel> How do I free up space in /boot ? Everytime I'm installing updates it's full ?
<lotuspsychje> Bernzel: bleachbit
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, ye i will give me moment
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Bernzel
<ubottu> Bernzel: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<Bernzel> Thanks
<kltrg> mcphail, cfhowlett, .local/share/application/wine was the folder that was still there. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! kltrg
<mcphail> kltrg: :)
<jushur> isnt it better to use apt-get to remove old kernels then using a thirdparty app? just wondering why you advice to use bleachbit
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, i created but i cant logout either
<Xano> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of Apple's term "clamshell"? I'm trying to allow my notebook to be woken up by peripherals when it's docked, but its lid is closed (I use an external monitor at those times)
<jushur> ah never mind, it wasnt for what i thought you adviced on.
<skweeek> it looks like it is still doing the same thing bstarek__
<bstarek__> skweeek, did you read what i sent you?
<bstarek__> skweeek, it looks like you got a badfilesysteme issue
<skweeek> I read it and followed the steps
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, logout had same problem i mean it loged out but take a way too long to close irc window
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, on new user shutdown was fast (closing windows)
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, sec phone
<bstarek__> skweeek, is it ubuntu 15?
<skweeek> ya bstarek__
<Renex> hello guys. i have installed ubuntu 15.10 on vmware 12. this morning, i did a software update and after restarting i can't get into ubuntu anymore. all it appears is an underscore/dash on a black screen and i can't do anything
<Renex> what could be the problem and how can i fix it?
<bstarek__> skweeek, one moment, let me google some more
<bstarek__> skweeek, try this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<bstarek__> sorry
<bstarek__> not that
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, ubuntu 15.10 mate desktop, it was fine till yesterday i guess with that shutdown
<hateball> Renex: hammer shift to get into grub menu and try booting on an older kernel
<bstarek__> skweeek, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260864
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: you could try a previous kernel, see if shutdown works still from there
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, no other way to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: well im not sure what could cause it either, have you got devices plugged?
<skweeek> hey bstarek__ a few moments back I posted something about my WiFi it was a pastebin link, do you happen to see it still?
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, ye mouse, usb soundcard and keyboard thats all
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: that should not influence
<skweeek> it was a Makefile error
<bstarek__> skweeek, dont worry about wifi, i think it is linked to your video/graphic card
<skweeek> I just reinstalled it
<bstarek__> skweeek, worst case scenario, boot on a livecd and save your stuff
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, ye i think so either
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: did you try other ubuntu versions? LTS?
<skweeek> this was a fresh install I tried to run some old packages on which in suspect overrode something in the kernel causing the problem
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: you can file a bug against 15.10 also
<skweeek> but I have a Wi-Fi driver that's not being detected I posted a pace bend length of an error message that came out from a makefile that I was running with new drivers or patched drivers and it's up there somewhere and they said it awhile ago bstarek__
<bstarek__> skweeek, could be.....if it is fresh install then reinstall
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, brb gonna check something
<skweeek> pastebin link*
<bstarek__> skweeek, whats the your computer model?
<bstarek__> skweeek, nowaydays wifi cards are detected automatcally
<skweeek> its a Lenovo ideapad y700
<lotuspsychje> bstarek__: we did update this morning to 14.04.4 then his wifi dropped badly after, thats why i suggested him try 15.10
<skweeek> ya I have had trouble with this one and had to employ some hacks to get it going every kernal update it wipes them out and I'm left without WiFi... was installing a patches kernal driver when I ran into a problem building it
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, well acctualy shutdown works but it takes like 30 min to close hexchat and shutdown after menu bar dissapeared
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, i see, i havent experienced .4 yet.
<lotuspsychje> bstarek__: still on 3 yourself?
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: you mean 30sec i hope :p
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, yes 3 doing fine so far (i hope i dont jinx it)
<skweeek> lotuspsychje: I keep on having problems reloading the old packages from 14 it had caused some problems with apt... first I couldn't get aptoncd to restore them so I tries to manually install them with dpkg and it causes the system to hang... I thought it overrode some of the kernal from the 14 packages over the top of 15
<bstarek__> skweeek, do fresh install of 15
<lotuspsychje> bstarek__: users are urged to update kernel on trusty real fast, as new security flaws are out
<lotuspsychje> !usn | bstarek__ check trusty
<ubottu> bstarek__ check trusty: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, thanks for headsup
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, 0dayz?
<Drac0666> lotuspsychje, ye something like that but as far as i remember it was much quicker before (2 days ago)
<lotuspsychje> bstarek__: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2910-1/
<bstarek__> Drac0666, you mean like yesterday
<lotuspsychje> Drac0666: well few things you can try, install preload,try previous kernel,shutdown from new user
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Drac0666
<ubottu> Drac0666: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, you mean like yesterday
<huwjr> heya _ i ran fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1 - it reports changes but “file system still has errors” am I out of luck??? any suggestions please!!!
<lotuspsychje> bstarek__: what did i mean what?
<tuor> Hi, I was in the german support channel and there is no one who can/wants support me. I have set a passwort for my root user and then the "don't login as root" discussion started. Now if it's possible to no start the discussion here again, I would be happy. My Problem: [Ubuntu 14.04 64bit] I use libvirt for running kvm VMs. I have installed a VM like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178446/ . The LVs size is
<tuor> only 4 MB and has a read/write problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178437/ last lines of my syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178430/
<cfhowlett> tuor, 4mb?  NO ubuntu is going to run on 4mb of storage
<tuor> What can be the Problem? Tell me if other informations can help you to help me. ;)
<Ben64> tuor: you shouldn't be running normal things as root though
<tuor> Ben64, I know. Can we just let this by side?
<Ben64> if you know, then why are you doing it
<skweek> can you look at this bstarek__
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15178678/
<skweeek> its the message I got when working on the wifi
<tuor> cfhowlett, I know. Why is it only 4 MB and not 20GB like I defined on line 8: --disk size=20,bus=virtio,path="/dev/vg01_srvab00/rt00-1" (https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178446/)
<bstarek__> skweeek, i just read it, i wouldnt know how to fix it :(
<skweeek> lol
<bstarek__> skweeek, try fresh ubunut 15
<skweek> all done with resetting up ubuntu to the best of my knowledge
<skweek> its working again, but not the wifi still an issue
<bstarek__> skweeek, debuging takes more than reading a couple of lines
<mcphail> tuor: Does the command expect "20" to mean "20 GB" or "20 bytes"?
<skweek> i'm not sure where to go about working on that
<lotuspsychje> skweek: why dont you keep messing around on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> do
<tuor> mcphail, size (in GB) to use if creating new storage
<tuor> (from the manpage)
<skweek> after 14.04 the recent update wiped out my wifi to begin with, I don't mind the upgrade to 15 but either way I need to refix the wifi
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, did you dist-upgradeN
<bstarek__> ?
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, or manually down th image?
<lotuspsychje> skweeek: i suggested you to install fresh this morning, as your syslog was full of errors
<mcphail> tuor: if you change the parameter to "20G" or "20GB" does it work? Looks as if it has allocated a miminum block size instead, so it suggests it has asked for 20 bytes
<skweek> I did lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bstarek__: regular updates should get you to .4
<lotuspsychje> skweek: did what
<skweek> install fresh
<bstarek__> lotuspsychje, Thx
<lotuspsychje> skweek: wich one
<tuor> mcphail, I'll try it. Thx for the idea!
<madwizard> tuor: What is the size available in vg01_srvab00 group?
<skweek> 15.04
<madwizard> Maybe you'
<mcphail> tuor: it is only a guess, but let me know if it works ;)
<madwizard> ve got all strage there already  used?
<lotuspsychje> skweek: 15.04 is eol...
<skweek> oh...
<skweek> blah
<tuor> mcphail, 402.13g (https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178716/)
<skweek> maybe I should go back to 14
<lotuspsychje> skweek: www.ubuntu.com ==> try a 15.10 iso
<madwizard> Well, was worth a shot
<lotuspsychje> skweek: and put network cable in and updates enabled during setup while you install
<Renex> thank you hateball, i finally got it to work by using the previous version of the kernel
<hateball> Renex: nice. file a regression bug then
<Renex> how?
<tuor> mcphail, I can't add letters: ERROR    Improper value for 'size': invalid literal for float(): 20G
<thehumanelement> morning
<tuor> I changed size=20 → size=20G.
<hateball> !bug | Renex
<ubottu> Renex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Renex> ok, thank you
<Zulu_Too> Hey Guys, there are so many computers out there on the market. Can anyone recommend the best 64 bit machine that works with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, there is no "best"
<mcphail> tuor: oh well - wasn't that then ;)
<tuor> I'll try 20000000 maybe it works
<Zulu_Too> I suppose so.
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, most work quite well.  but for a truly customized experience, the Dell Developer Editions are hard to beat
<Zulu_Too> I was looking for some suggestions not necessarily the best.
<tuor> mcphail, ah I think I found the unit: WARNING  The requested volume capacity will exceed the available pool space when the volume is fully allocated. (20480000000 M requested capacity > 411784 M available)
<Zulu_Too> Thanks cfhowlett for your input. Greatly appreciated.
<tuor> so it has to be mb :)
<tuor> ah no. it's gb.
<mcphail> tuor: aah. If it works, you should file a bug against the package with regards to the manpage
<tuor> nono. Was happy to early.
<mcphail> :(
<Zulu_Too> cfhowlett does that come with rack mounted units?
<mcphail> tuor: I'm nowhere near a box to eperiment with that setup, I'm afraid, so I'm not going to be any help
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, whoa!  nope the developer editions are laptops.  sounds like you are talking about servers.  ask #ubuntu-server   ?
<Zulu_Too> I see thanks :)
<tuor> mcphail, should I try #ubuntu-server to?
<tuor> It's a server setup.
<mcphail> tuor: no harm in trying
<Zulu_Too> I am running a headless wireless server with Ubuntu and it is working just fine. The latency is a bit slow. I think because of the IProviders.
<Zulu_Too> It disturbes me when they promise a service and they fall short of their promise. What a shame.
<ralpheeee> is there a ppa for termite terminal?
<Zulu_Too> Public Service: Two greatest Windows to Ubuntu connnection software is PuTTy  & WinSCP   The best tools on the web for free.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | ralpheeee
<ubottu> ralpheeee: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> Zulu_Too: please no advertising here
<Zulu_Too> Lotuspsychie I wasn't advertising. I was relaying what I learned from this channel 10 years ago. Thanks for the advice.
<lotuspsychje> ralpheeee: maybe there are alternatives you can try? what exactly do you search for in a terminal?
<ralpheeee> lotuspsychje: am on a netinstall / mini and looking to just a run WM (i3)...something lightweight...
<ralpheeee> dont really want xfce4-terminal due to dependencies ...
<ralpheeee> u/rxvt the fonts issues drives me nuts...
<lotuspsychje> ralpheeee: terminator, guake?
<NwS> Heya guys a quick noob Q.. My server's dev sda1 boot partition is full and the whole server is down now.. Any ideas what I can delete in order to free some space?
<cfhowlett> NwS, yep.  try sudo apt-get autoremove first
<NwS> cfhowlett, is that safe?
<cfhowlett> NwS, yes.  see for yourself: man apt-get autoremove
<tsapii> ralpheeee: if it's lightweight you want, there's always xterm :P
<k1l> NwS: can you provide a "ls -al" from within that partition? but a "sudo apt-get autoremove" should remove some unused kernels when running that system
<ralpheeee> both are very heavy on the resources...(terminator is a one stop shop for terminal emulators...probably the best out there...but just heavy)
<ralpheeee> tsapii: :D
<cfhowlett> NwS, you can also preview the command with apt-get -s autoremove
<NwS> cfhowlett, the server is so full I can't preview lol :P
<NwS> I will give it a try
<lotuspsychje> !info stjerm | ralpheeee how about this?
<ubottu> ralpheeee how about this?: stjerm (source: stjerm): lightweight terminal emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 24 kB, installed size 94 kB
<cfhowlett> NwS, apt-get -s autoremove will simulate the command - not execute
<MonkeyDust> NwS  try sudo aptitude purge ~c
<NwS> Well the server is so full I can't run that
<k1l> NwS: what does "the server is full" mean? can you put the errors in paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<ralpheeee> lotuspsychje: thxs
<NwS> k1l, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/15178916/
<k1l> can you show a "df -h"
<lotuspsychje> ralpheeee: or the lxterminal from lubuntu?
<ralpheeee> lotuspsychje: yeah thought about that....last time i used it was not too thrilled with it...but waas a long time ago...
<NwS> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15178921/
<cfhowlett> NwS, yeah, you might the article I sent you useful.
<NwS> cfhowlett, I couldn't run the command
<cfhowlett> NwS, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<NwS> ah let me check this out tyvm
<k1l> NwS: its not /boot that is full. its the whole /
<NwS> Oh, yeah noob here sorry -.-"
<k1l> NwS: is there anything you can manually remove from that 28GB?
<MonkeyDust> start with /tmp/* or so
<NwS> k1l, I'm not even sure how..
<NwS> Okie MonkeyDust tyvm
<k1l> NwS: like any data you know you dont need anymore. i dont know what kind of data is on that server.
<MonkeyDust> NwS  and in case you missed it:   sudo aptitude purge ~c   that's a tilde
<k1l> NwS: you could run a "sudo du -hs /var/log"  to see if it was caused by a load of errors spamming the log messages.
<NwS> k1l, dang 16GB
<NwS> ty for all the help guys, will try to delete some tmp files now and then clean the logs :/
<k1l> NwS: ok, that is way too much. "ls -al /var/log/"
<NwS> k1l, auth.log ~5GB, btmp 3GB, mail.log 8GB pretty much
<k1l> looks like logrotate is not working
<NwS> Can I remove anything from tmp?
<NwS> So I can free up some space
<NwS> Not even sure what those files are tbh
<NwS> sess_tonofcharshere
<hateball> NwS: you *could* stop syslog, kill offending logs (or move elsewhere) then start syslog again
<hateball> if auth.log is 5GB that indicates some badness going on :p
<NwS> hateball, the server is 1 year old, never restarted and I guess I never cleaned any logs manually :/
<hateball> NwS: the logs should rotate
<NwS> hateball, can I delete older logs safely? Like auth.log.4.gz (mainly the gz ones)
<hateball> NwS: sure, you can delete any logs. Just decide if you want them first
<hateball> NwS: I would stop syslogd tho, as the logs are gigantic, and freeing up space probably lets it continue writing to the logs
<hateball> NwS: and then have a look at them using tail, if it's the same stuff being spammed over and over or something
<NwS> hateball, sudo service rsyslog stop (and then start)? Sorry for being 110% noob -.-"
<hateball> NwS: yeah
<eahmedshendy> Anyone know about softwares like "MobaXterm" or "Putty" on Linux?
<hateball> NwS: that also lets you kill the live log files, and they will get recreated when you start the daemon again
<bekks> eahmedshendy: NEither MobaXTerm nor Putty are actually needed, though a Putty Clone exists.
<hateball> eahmedshendy: What is your real question?
<trini7y> I used my ubuntu to download, then it stopped connecting to the internet
<MonkeyDust> trini7y  wifi?
<mcphail> eahmedshendy: those programs just replicate features which are built in to Ubuntu
<trini7y> Both wifi and Ethernet
<k1l> eahmedshendy: just use the command "ssh" on terminal to connect to ssh
<trini7y> This is the second time it has behaved like this
<MonkeyDust> trini7y  is it a laptop or desktop, which ubuntu version, which program etc
<trini7y> Laptop, 14.0, transmission
<MonkeyDust> trini7y  14.04 or 14.10?   14.10 is dead
<bekks> trini7y: That may happen when too much connection are opened in parallel. It may lead to a lockup in your modem/router.
<trini7y> But i dont want to use 15
<bekks> trini7y: So are you using 14.04 or 14.10?
<trini7y> Bekks i dont it those not connect to any wifi
<trini7y> 14.04
<synthor> hi. i am switching from amd propritary to the radon driver. i have two amd cards with four monitors at all, two connected to each card. i enabled xinerama in xorg.conf and try to manually create a full expanded desktop over all four fullhd monitors. i have four monitor sections in xorg.conf now and don't know which monitor-section is the real screen. is there a xorg-command which renders the identifier option onto each monitor, so i can see which one corre
<synthor> spondends in the xorg.conf?
<synthor> i now have a expanded desktop over all four screens and can move the cursor from full left to full right side. but the viewport sizes/monitor positions are not quite like they should be. while moving from left monitor 1 to monitor 2 it's fine. but then in monitor 2 the whole desktop scrolls until the end of the viewport? and then the cursor passes into monitor 3. from 3 to 4 its like 1 to 2, all good. i just want to disable that scrolling but don't know wh
<synthor> ich monitor config that causes
<synthor> only the desktop of monitor 2 scrolls, not the whole desktop on all screens
<synthor> any hint what i'm missing here?
<synthor> only the desktop of monitor 2 scrolls, not the whole desktop on all screens
<Jakey3> can someone help with with gitlab install on ubuntu 14.04 server
<Jakey3> i have completed the installation steps
<Jakey3> on a vm how do i access on the local machine
<Jakey3> through local host
<PowerKiller3> Jakey3: I can
<PowerKiller3> Repeat the problem
<rimvydasv> hi. what gui do you use?
<PowerKiller3> rimvydasv: who are you talking to
<bekks> rimvydasv: How is that relevant to your specific ubuntu support issue? :)
<Jakey3> PowerKiller3, can you explain how
<PowerKiller3> Jakey3: what hypervisor
<siegbert> hi
<rimvydasv> sorry, clicked wrong tab
<PowerKiller3> Jakey3: first repeat the problem you have
<PowerKiller3> !hi
<PowerKiller3> !hello
<Jakey3> i have setup a virtual machine on ubuntu 14.04 server
<PowerKiller3> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PowerKiller3> !help siegbert
<PowerKiller3> Idk how does it work
<PowerKiller3> Jakey3: repeat the problem
<Jakey3> i followed https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/#ubuntu1404
<siegbert> mhm i dont need any help but thx ;)
<PowerKiller3> well I don't care what you did
<PowerKiller3> just repeat the problem
<Jakey3> and now i want to know how to access my gitlab on my host
<PowerKiller3> I'm sorry if I am rude
<Jakey3> from my vm
<PowerKiller3> hmm
<braz> bom dia!
<PowerKiller3> I get it you are trying to connect to your VM's GitLab instance from your host
<PowerKiller3> right?
<PowerKiller3> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jakey3> ye
<PowerKiller3> braz: what language?
<braz> portugues
<PowerKiller3> Jakey3: run ifconfig on the vm and pastebin output along
<PowerKiller3> braz: /j #ubuntu-pt
<PowerKiller3> braz: also /j #ubuntu-br
<Jakey3> which specific value do you want
<PowerKiller3> the IP of the VM
<PowerKiller3> it's very required
<Jakey3> 10.0.2.15
<PowerKiller3> 'k
<bekks> Jakey3: Sounds like you are using Virtualbox and NAT.
<Jakey3> yes
<mattbv> yep
<PowerKiller3> well open in a browser: http://10.0.2.15
<bekks> Jakey3: Then you cannot directly connect from your host as it is stated in the vbox manual.
<bekks> Jakey3: You need to create port forwardings.
<PowerKiller3> ^ also true
<PowerKiller3> ah he was using NAT
<Jakey3> i have port forwarding setup
<PowerKiller3> then you should've no problems
<PowerKiller3> just open the HTTP page -.-
<bekks> Nope.
<PowerKiller3> whai not?
<bekks> http://localhost:8080/ -- with a portforwarding of port 8080 to port 80 of the vm.
<Jakey3> i have port forwarding from 22 to 2222
<Jakey3> for ssh purpose
<bekks> PowerKiller3: Stated in the vbox manual :P
<Jakey3> i must setup another rule?
<PowerKiller3> lol you seem to know more about VBox than me, go ahead
<bekks> Jakey3: Sure. SSH is not HTTP.
<Jakey3> ah ok
<Jakey3> of course :)
<Jakey3> thanks
<bekks> Jakey3: SSH and HTTP use different ports :)
<Jakey3> yep just realise my mistake here
<rems13> hi
<rems13> where can i have a little help pls ?
<PowerKiller3> !help
<rems13> same pls
<PowerKiller3> rems13: what help do you need
<rems13> when i run retroarch on my odroid C1+
<rems13> i have a weird message about UMP device drvier
<rems13> im french and new on linux ubuntu...
<PowerKiller3> rems13: go to /j #ubuntu-fr :)
<rems13> no pls
<rems13> im sur its easy to fix
<rems13> but its a new world for me
<rems13> 2 days on this to get an error message
<PowerKiller3> what's the error
<rems13> i mp u ty
<bekks> And which Ubuntu are you using?
<PowerKiller3> aka cat /etc/os-release
<rems13> 1 seconde pls i dont know this os at all
<bekks> PowerKiller3: Wrong. cat /etc/issue :)
<PowerKiller3> wait, is /etc/os-release deleted?
<bekks> Did it every exist?
<PowerKiller3> no it exists
<bekks> *ever
<PowerKiller3> it exists for me
<rems13> i dont find os
<rems13> something like
<rems13> ubuntu 14.04 ls ?
<rems13> ok i got it
<rems13> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<rems13> are u still here ?
<hateball> !who | rems13
<ubottu> rems13: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rems13> im sorry
<rems13> if anyone want to help me
<rems13> its not a big problem
<mattbv> rems13: can you copy the error message to pastebin?
<MonkeyDust> rems13  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<rems13> can i mp u cause the message is big
<PowerKiller3> lol yea
<PowerKiller3> rems13: PM me
<Jakey3> i have done http://ibin.co/2XxOOkJwatEY
<rems13> sorry all and ty all
<Jakey3> and i still am not able to access
<Jakey3> on local host
<PowerKiller3> Jakey3: why even you are trying to access via localhost? D:
<Jakey3> the point is i just want to access the gitlab installation on my vm on my host machine
<Bitnova> hi, can anyone tell me how to switch default MTA from sendmail to another mta such as nullmailer?
<Jakey3> ill go to any ip :)
<Bitnova> does this command system-switch-mail apply to ubuntu?
<Jakey3> PowerKiller3, bekks can you assit me
<hateball> !paste | rem13
<ubottu> rem13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mattbv> Jakey3: don't you need to forward within ubuntu too? Like forwarding on iptables?
<PowerKiller3> the IP you get
<PowerKiller3> from ifconfig is what you require
<PowerKiller3> mattbv: no he doesn't
<rem13> i left but i didnt want to
<rem13> sorry i mp
<mattbv> PowerKiller3: ok ,thank you
<hateball> rem13: Not knowing anything about the issue really, I googled a bit. Could this be helpful http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=8659 ?
<hateball> rem13: That is, set correct udev rule for ump, add yourself to the group
<rem13> omg
<Bitnova> hi, can anyone tell me how to switch default MTA from sendmail to another mta such as nullmailer?
<lotuspsychje> Bitnova: maybe the #sendmail guys know?
<rem13> i dont even understand this tchat
<rem13> linux is better than me for sur
<anyname> how to configure eratta in ubuntu
<Bitnova> lotuspsychje, im not sure they will help me replace their default sendmail to another mta lol.
<rem13> ok try to stay calm
<lotuspsychje> Bitnova: or maybe the ##networking guys
<lotuspsychje> rem13: please dont use this channel for random text
<bekks> Jakey3: So which portforwardings did you create?
<TaevMac> is there a built in app, or something i can download to scan a HD for errors? im trying to mount a HD and getting "error can't mount superblock"
<Jakey3> bekks, http://imagebin.ca/v/2XxRkN4RaI87
<PowerKiller3> TaevMac: yes there is
<PowerKiller3> e2fsck
<rem13> The UMP devicedriver is version: 3, UMP libraries is version: 2
<rem13> there is my problem ty if someone can help me
<bekks> Jakey3: the second rule will never work.
<TaevMac> whats the command? e2fsck /dev/sdc ?
<bekks> Jakey3: replace the host IP in rule 2 with 127.0.0.1
<bekks> TaevMac: which command are you using for mounting it?
<auronandace> TaevMac: sdc is the whole drive, don't you want to fsck just a partition?
<Jakey3> bekks, thanks that worked
<PowerKiller3> and wait
<bekks> Jakey3: you're welcome :)
<PowerKiller3> that was for ext* filesystems
<PowerKiller3> and if you have another FS you that specific one
<Pantsu> TaevMac: use fsck and smart
<Pantsu> TaevMac: also which fs is this?
<oem_> hı
<oem_> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<oem_> tor system
<MonkeyDust> !tor | oem_
<ubottu> oem_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<tuor> I found the problem with logical volume read/write error: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.libvirt.user/4555
<rems> are u here ?
<Guest63491> powerkiller ?
<msev-> anyone played with the new "Munity" or "Mutiny" ubuntu mate desktop layout?
<Guest63491> powerkiller ?
<Pici> Guest63491: Can we help you with something?
<Guest63491> can u tell to powerkiller i had a bug and xchat restarted
<Guest63491> i cant find him
<tarvid> Knoppix runs, several versions of Ubuntu fail to install. I get through select a language then select install and the display shuts down with numlock on non-responsive to toggle
<Guest63491> pls
<k1l> Guest63491: he left.
<cfhowlett> Guest63491, xchat is abandonware and no longer supported or developed.  install hexchat
<tarvid> I presume it is chocking on setting up the display port to my Lenovo 4k monitor
<Guest63491> hexchat ?
<cfhowlett> !info hexchat | Guest63491
<ubottu> Guest63491: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Guest63491> how can i uninstall xchat pls ?
<k1l> Guest63491: use the softwarecenter
<cfhowlett> Guest63491, sudo apt-get purge xchat && sudo apt-get install hexchat or use the software center
<Guest63491> why i cant copy ur code ?
<Guest63491> i come back with hexchat and then i hope someone could help me pls
<therry> hello
<rems13> hi again
<leonarth> how can one test-run the user's crontab?
<rems13> now im on hexchat
<Pici> leonarth: what do you mean by test-run?
<leonarth> run the commands specified in the crontab configuration
<rems13> i need help when u have time pls
<leonarth> test if the crontab is actually running those commands for sure
<k1l> rems13: say what the issue is and what errors do you get
<leonarth> Pici ?
<Pici> leonarth: Either change the time fields in the file to something soon or run it manually.  If you're just trying to check if they have run.
<Pici> leonarth: er, you can look at /var/log/auth.log for CRON entries.
<leonarth> ok so I can specify to run a command every 1 minute
<leonarth> 1 * * * *
<leonarth> and check auth.log
<k1l> rems13: support only here in this channel. put the errors into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Pici> leonarth: thats once an hour.
<leonarth> m h day month week
<wvlf> hello ubuntu, does anyone have a good tutorial for setting up postfix+dovecot? i dont want to use virtual hosts or mysql, and i'd like to do PAM authentication. is this possible?
<Guest45147> does anyone how to connect an ubuntu laptop to a netgear n300 router
<leonarth> Pici that's supposed to be every minute
<k1l> Guest45147: the same way like you would do it on windows?
<Guest45147> yes
<Pici> leonarth: No, thats when the minute field matches '1', so once an hour.
<Guest45147> thx
<Pici> leonarth: * * * * is every minute.
<leonarth> Pici oh, thanks
<Guest45147> k1l yes
<Guest45147> k1l thanx
<k1l> Guest45147: i dont understand where your exact issue is.
<Guest45147> k1l i can't get my toshiba laptop to connect to my netgear wifi network
<rems13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15180136/
<rems13> anyone could help me pls ?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Guest45147 start here
<ubottu> Guest45147 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rems13> powerkiller are u there ?
<rems13> is anyone can help me pls ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | rems13,
<ubottu> rems13,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> rems13: that seems to be an odroid ARM specific issue
<rems13> yes i bought an odroid C1+
<marccc2> moin
<lotuspsychje> !de | marccc2
<ubottu> marccc2: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rems13> and i learned a bit about ubuntu
<marccc2> ubottu: sure
<rems13> but i dont know why retroarch doesnt work at all
<marccc2> but i'm not german :D
<rems13> i dont want rom or emulator
<rems13> i just want to see what it is
<MonkeyDust> rems13  you're in the wrong channel, if it's an android issue
<k1l> rems13: you dont want retroarch? then why you want it  to run then?
<rems13> android no i have an odroid C1+ on ubuntu 14.04.4 lts
<DarkFiber> So if someone is torn between windows and ubuntu, whats the general consensis?
<k1l> rems13: and please ask odroid about that issue with mali_drm_dri.so   that seems to be a known issue on odroid c1
<MonkeyDust> find odroid
<MonkeyDust> !find odroid
<ubottu> File odroid found in lava-dispatcher, linux-doc
<k1l> DarkFiber: since you ask in #ubuntu : use ubuntu :)
<k1l> MonkeyDust: odroid c1+ is like raspberry pi
<rems13> i know guys but im not english im french
<rems13> and first time i see linux on my computert
<rems13> and i had no sleep till 2 days
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | DarkFiber convince yourself online :p
<ubottu> DarkFiber convince yourself online :p: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<k1l> rems13: its a device specific error. the odroid community will know best
<MonkeyDust> DarkFiber  everything is better than windows ... or is that not what you mean
<DarkFiber> k1l: yeah.... i couldnt  find the equal channel between windows and linux.. :D
<rems13> odroid community ?
<rems13> can i find it on hexchat ?
<DarkFiber> MonkeyDust: It's easy enough to say it, but what is one main major downfall from ubuntu vs windows
<k1l> rems13: #odroid
<rems13> ty man
<rems13> if one day i can help others
<rems13> i will
<k1l> DarkFiber: ubuntu is open source and comes for free.
<DarkFiber> right thats an advantage k1l whats a disadvantage
<MonkeyDust> DarkFiber  windows is the mainstream (MS), that can be seen as an advantage
<DarkFiber> MonkeyDust: cant find anything really can you?
<shubi> hello
<DarkFiber> shubi: whassup :D
<MonkeyDust> DarkFiber  you're in the ubuntu channel, what answer do you expect?
<DarkFiber> lol :D True
<k1l> DarkFiber: more of that talk is better suited into #ubuntu-offtopic since we focus on actual technical issues in here
<MonkeyDust> DarkFiber  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<shubi> I'm well thanks :) I really like Ubuntu, but it seems the fan control is problematic...
<shubi> I have Thinkpad W500 and the fan is constantly on pretty loud.
<shubi> At least 2700RPM constantly...
<k1l> shubi: what ubuntu are you on exactly? do you have the latest bios?
<shubi> I have 14.04.3, when I updated everything it became even louder, so I am using the version it came with (a week ago).
<shubi> On Windows there is this Lenovo program that handles the fan.. But it only works on Windows..
<k1l> shubi: uname -a?
<MonkeyDust> shubi  try TLP
<shubi> Linux dubi 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mattbv> shubi: as MonkeyDust said, try TLP for a while and see if it helps
<shubi> What is TLP?
<mattbv> !tlp | shubi
<k1l> shubi: you could try the 4.2 kernel, that is the wily backports kernel. see the "enablement stack" on how to install it
<k1l> !hwe | shubi
<ubottu> shubi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MonkeyDust> shubi  my mistake, that's for the battery
<k1l> shubi: and what video card is it? and what driver is used?
<shubi> Is the Kernel you are talking about later than what is offered in the regular upgrade?
<shubi> k1l: I am using the integrated Intel card. I don't know which driver.
<k1l> shubi: its the 15.10 backports kernel. that is the standard now if you install a 14.04.4. but from a 14.04.3 you need to install that like its told in the linked wiki page
<k1l> shubi: ok. so the driver is in the kernel from intel. so i suggest try ing the 4.2 kernel
<xangua> shubi: http://m.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html?m=1
<daveomcd> I just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10, when I boot up my machine now I get to a screen that shows "Ubuntu 15.10 ttyl" and "login: _" then it goes to another screen thats black with a cursor ("_" not mouse pointer) that doesn't move.  And it never leaves that ... anyone know what i can try to get it back up a running?
<xangua> That's tlp
<miccheck> Can anyone please help? I am trying to backup certain folders via rsync from an ubuntu vps to a backup folder on my mac. Neither the mac or the vps accounts are root, and I have root login access turned off on the vps. I ssh into it using an ssh config that I setup on my mac, and I'm trying to use ssh with rsync to perform the backuip, but I keep getting permission errors, not all files transferred, and so on.
<miccheck> Can anyone please tell me the best way to do this, and whether or not I should continue to have root access disabled? I've read multiple things on both topics and I'm still not sure the right way to do this, etc.
<shubi> I did the auto-update before and it was actually louder. (The wiki says from 14.04.2 it will update to the last kernel.. no?)
<shubi> maybe i'll just try 14.04.4
<Guest80720> nick james
<MonkeyDust> DarkFiber  https://insights.ubuntu.com/case-studies/
<oeuvre> try /nick james Guest80720
<Pici> 'james' is probably already registered.
<k1l> shubi: you are mixing things there
<k1l> shubi: please install the lts-wily kernel stack like told on that wiki page. if that is not helping we can easily remove that kernel afterwards again.
<k1l> shubi: you will not get that kernel when running the regular update only. because it will update you to the 14.04.4 (the 4th "servicepack") state, but ubuntu will not change the kernel on LTS automatically
<shubi> k1l: okay! so i just run the command for trusty and restart?
<k1l> shubi: yes
<shubi> okay! is reverting back a similar command?
<miccheck> Sorry, I may have asked my question in the wrong channel
<k1l> yes.
<shubi> k1l: okay I'm downloading the newer now.
<croberts> is wine/cinnamon stable for 15.10 yet
<shubi> how do I remove it if I have an issue with it?
<MonkeyDust> croberts  what makes you ask that
<k1l> shubi: exchange install with purge
<croberts> MonkeyDust: im on 15.04 currently and wanting to upgrade to 15.10 and wanted to make sure they were in a good spot since i use those quite a bit
<cfhowlett> croberts, rethink your priorities.  15.04 is dead.  that means NO security updates ...
<MonkeyDust> croberts  yes, 15.10 is stable
<shubi> Did this change my bios loader to grub on my main hard disk?
<croberts> cfhowlett: you make a good point i will update
<croberts> MonkeyDust: thank you
<k1l> shubi: no
<shubi> cause I had linux on a separate drive - with grub only on that one
<shubi> okay i'll brb
<daoSs> 大家好
<cfhowlett> english daoSs
<daoSs> ok
<shubi> k1l: i'm back.
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<daoSs> why nobody talked here?
<k1l> daoSs: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. this channel here is support only
<cfhowlett> daos, ubuntu support.  works like this: you TELL us your support issue ...
<MonkeyDust> and then cfhowlett answers
<daoSs> i see
<shubi> So far, it seems like the Fan RPM is somewhat lower
<shubi> Around 1900 instead of ~2800 RPM
<shubi> Thank you. I have one more question though.
<shubi> If I update through the standard update app, will it change my kernel? Do I need to disselect the kernel option?
<shubi> Since I got a version that is not offered in the automatic update as I could understand..
<k1l> shubi: what version are you talking about?
<shubi> k1l: you told me to update from that wiki page.
<k1l> shubi: look at this pic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=14.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.png
<k1l> shubi: when you install one of the 14.04.X you will have that kernel that it names and stay on that kernel no matter what updates you run. a 14.04.2 will always stay on 3.16. except you change the kernel-base manually like you did now to have the 4.2 kernel.
<pantato> quit
<Jakey3> is there a more visual way to git commits and branches in the terminal
<Jakey3> than git log
<shubi> k1l: if i update the "Thermal Monitoring and Controlling Demon" with the standard updates would I be able to revert it back?
<k1l> shubi: you need to run the updates. for the packages in the ubuntu repos
<Pici> Jakey3: git log --graph maybe?  #git probably has some other suggestions though
 * k1l goes afk
<Jakey3> ok
<shubi> okay, it's just i am a bit weary now that the fan is quieter - that it might go back to noisy (when i updated on my previous install it became louder).
<MonkeyDust> shubi  install thermald, to help your pc cool down
<shubi> MonkeyDust: thanks, it is installed - and the computer is relatively okay (38-55)
<shubi> I just wonder if I can revert updates if they make it worse?
<lotuspsychje> shubi: laptop-mode-tools can help a bit perhaps too
<hexhaxtron> I think I'm missing some repositories. I can't find for example canto and rssowl...
<lotuspsychje> hexhaxtron: these are external ppa's?
<MonkeyDust> hexhaxtron  are those ppa's?
<Bernzel> Does ubuntu have some mechanism to prevent tray opening? I weirdly or by coincidence noticed my cd rom tray stopped opening after installing ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  was faster
<svxf> hi
<svxf> why is  *!*@*178.162.19* banned?
<lotuspsychje> Bernzel: maybe man eject can help?
<lotuspsychje> svxf: #ubuntu-ops for ban questions please
<Fuchs> oh god, that ban list :/
<svxf> Fuchs: ikr :p
<shubi> Thanks, goodbye
<lugarius> Is someone here who used fedora before ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> lugarius  that's a yes/no question, better ask your real question
<Pici> lugarius: I did... but that was in like 2006
<hexhaxtron> MonkeyDust: do you know?
<MonkeyDust> hexhaxtron  what was your question?
<Pici> hexhaxtron: you quit. I was going to tell you that canto was removed from debian, and thus removed from Ubuntu because it was unmaintaned, see debian bug 764758
<ubottu> Debian bug 764758 in ftp.debian.org "RM: canto -- ROM; buggy, abandoned upstream" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/764758
<lugarius> i want to know why fedora is not so popular like ubuntu
<Pici> hexhaxtron: it doesn't look like rssowl has ever been in our repos.
<hexhaxtron> Pici: oh... but anyway is there some repository I should know about that didn't come preconfigured in Ubuntu?
<Fuchs> lugarius: sounds more like something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<lugarius> ok
<ioria>  !info canto trusty
<ubottu> canto (source: canto): flexible ncurses Atom/RSS newsreader for the console. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-4 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 275 kB
<Pici> ioria: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/canto/+publishinghistory
<ioria> Pici, oh, right ... sorry
<vincent42> hi all, how stable is kubuntu 16.04 today ?
<Pici> hexhaxtron: There might be a PPA out there for rssowl, but you'll need to find and evaluate its quality yourself.
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: you can aks in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> ask
<vincent42> ok, thanks
<hexhaxtron> Pici: wait...
<hexhaxtron> Pici: am I missing some repository? http://sprunge.us/MRTf
<abra0> Pici: thanks :3
<Pici> hexhaxtron: nope. Those are all the standard repos.
<Pici> hexhaxtron: PPAs are user-created repositories.
<hexhaxtron> Alright, thanks!
<Pici> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Pici> abra0: np
<crystalraven> hi when i try to build the game "The Secret Chronicles of Dr. M" from git using make, make returns in the terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15180956/ what is rong here? can some one help me with this? running ubuntu 14.04.04 x64
<vincent42> with network-manager in ubuntu 14.04, I have a network interface, then I manually add some routes, then I  activate a VPN  (pptp), later , when the VPN goes down, all my custom routes of the network interfaces are removed as well , even though they're completely unrelated to the vpn
<vincent42> it's as if when th eVPN goes down, the network  interface is also reinitialized, it didn't do that in ubunt 12.04 or other distrib like arch
<Pantsu> vincent42: your vpn profile is probably overriding your routing table
<Pici> crystalraven: have you read https://github.com/Secretchronicles/TSC/blob/devel/INSTALL.md ?
<Pantsu> vincent42: go check it (ip route)
<Pantsu> the actual profile that is
<vincent42> Pantsu: but it should only touch the routes that are related to its own interface , no ?
<crystalraven> Pici: yes and i have installed all dependencies with apt-get as written in "INSTALL.md"
<vincent42> Pantsu: actually I'm using the Automatic method of ipv4 configuration , i'm not doing anything special
<vincent42> it's working in other versions of ubuntu or other distrib
<Pici> crystalraven: I'm afraid I'm not sure then.  It looks like they have an IRC channel here though, although it doesn't look busy: #secretchronicles
<Pantsu> well if you are doing dhcp over the vpn then that will happily nuke your existing routing table
<alimj> Hello. Good evening. What is the procedure to appoint/re-appoint new OPs for other #ubuntu-* sub-language channels?
<alimj> The sister support channels in other languages which are orphaned
<lotuspsychje> alimj: i think you can ask this in #ubuntu-ops
<alimj> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<m4tic> wow, this channel was dead i forgot about it
<zelozelos> is wine still the best option for running windows software?
<crystalraven> zelozelos: yes
<zelozelos> kewll, thanks ;)
<zelozelos> i havent used ubuntu since version 10
<crystalraven> zelozelos: i always use wine for windows software or games
<zelozelos> do you play nvidea based games, i have the geforce 540m, last attempt to use the drivers was catastrophic, has that improved?
<bp0> what is the name of the package for the clock/calendar indicator
<zelozelos> i think its just indicator, or unity-indicator
<networkSettings> hi
<networkSettings> ok good EriC^^ is there
<EriC^^> hi
<bp0> maybe indicator-datetime
<zelozelos> bp0, is it not showing up?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: maybe you remember me, i was the guy who had problems setting up his ubuntu on a laptop
<shlant> hi all. Anyone know why I am getting an email from cron  when it seems to be successful, and the email only has partial output? The command I am running is redirected to >/dev/null so I don't even know why I'm getting this output: https://gist.github.com/MrMMorris/fdfac7e9a517446b8571
<bp0> zelozelos, no there is a bug, the times listed for calendar events are all off by 6 hours
<networkSettings> EriC^^: so the problem right now is, that i can't move my mouse, and the display is locked to 640 px.
<zelozelos> bp0, correct timezone?
<Pici> shlant: you're probabably only redirecting stdout.  put > /dev/null 2>&1 on the end of you cron command to make it redirect stderr to the same location stdout is going (which is /dev/null)
<zelozelos> i want the (meta package) for wine right?
<bp0> zelozelos, my timezone is set correctly
<shlant> Pici: someone else figures it out. I want 1>/dev/null so I only get stderr
<EriC^^> networkSettings: what was your nickname before?
<shlant> thnaks
<zelozelos> bp0, sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<networkSettings> EriC^^: that's the problem, i forgot it haha
<bp0> well the time is set correctly, and the timezone is set correctly, everything else is fine, only the items listed in the indicator's menu (imported from gnome-calendar) are all off by 6 hours.
<EriC^^> networkSettings: so what was your issue?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: i can't use my mouse, and i can't change the display resolution.
<EriC^^> i mean before that
<networkSettings> EriC^^: oh. i had an alpha version of some weird linux distribution installed, but after installing ubuntu it booted into an initramfs shell
<EriC^^> networkSettings: oh ok
<bp0> something like this maybe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1473068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1473068 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Events depending on a VTIMEZONE ical entry get wrong timezone" [Medium,In progress]
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try another graphics driver for the resolution problem
<networkSettings> EriC^^: i don't have any network connection
<MonkeyDust> networkSettings  then how are you here?
<networkSettings> MonkeyDust: second pc
<EriC^^> networkSettings: why don't you have a network connection? O.o
<networkSettings> EriC^^: my lan adapter is destroyed and a wlan connection is not established yet
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type connection in the dash and set it up
<bekks> networkSettings: How is it "destroyed"?
<networkSettings> bekks: i don't know, maybe the contact to the motherboard.
<networkSettings> EriC^^: i don't know the difference between bssid, device mac adress and cloned mac adress
<networkSettings> EriC^^: i tried it without those, but is says no connection found
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type network in the dash
<networkSettings> EriC^^: command not found
<bekks> networkSettings: How do you know it is "destroyed"?
<EriC^^> in the dash?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: yes.
<networkSettings> bekks: well because if i plug in the lan cable there is no connection. it works via wifi though
<EriC^^> networkSettings: go to settings > network
<networkSettings> EriC^^: did hat
<jusri> hello
<jusri> how r u guys
<networkSettings> EriC^^: there is only the option to create a proxy
<EriC^^> no wifi?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: no.
<jusri> anyone knows install debian on small laptop with 1ghz ?
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type lspci | grep Wireless
<xangua> jusri: this is the Ubuntu channel, not Debian
<networkSettings> EriC^^: Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jusri> hhmm ok
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try lspci -k | grep -A2
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try lspci -k | grep -A2 Wireless
<EriC^^> networkSettings: just write the kernel in use part
<networkSettings> EriC^^: umm...
<networkSettings> EriC^^: Subsystem? Ethernet controller?
<EriC^^> try lspci -k | grep -A3 Wireless
<networkSettings> EriC^^: now there's Network controller & Subsystem, and Ethernet controller & subsystem
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> networkSettings: what about additional drivers in the dash?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: only what i've told you
<EriC^^> networkSettings: no wireless driver?
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try sudo modprobe ath9k
<networkSettings> EriC^^: error, couldn't open moddep file
<damnshoes> exit
<Otacon22> Can I add a ppa but tell apt that it should use the ppa excusively for a specific package? I don't want a random ppa to publish let's say a malicious libopenssl and me getting it installed when upgrading the system
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type dpkg -l | grep $(uname -r)
<EriC^^> does it say linux-image-extra
<networkSettings> EriC^^: no output
<nacc> Otacon22: yes, i think you can, with pinning
<nacc> Otacon22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto maybe
<Otacon22> thank you
<vikss> hi - does anyone have any ethical issues about using ubuntu?
<markwalt> yikes.  10% packet loss on my home wifi.  Atsa-no-good
<vikss> after the whole amazon lens scandel
<xangua> !adlens | vikss
<ubottu> vikss: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<vikss> of course i know that ubottu
<vikss> my issue is with the ethics of the company
<vikss> the fact that they left the settings opt out
<EriC^^> networkSettings: you need the linux-image extra files
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image-extra
<nacc> vikss: i believe that is offtopic for this channel
<vikss> why?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: what of it do you need
<vikss> this is a concern for me regarding ubuntu
<EriC^^> networkSettings: do you get any linux-image-extra ones?
<vikss> i was wondering if anyone else had the same concern
<EriC^^> vikss: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> vikss: this is a support channel, for technical issues
<networkSettings> EriC^^: yes i do, linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic
<vikss> but this is not off topic
<EriC^^> vikss: yes it is
<markwalt> Dude, this is a channel for tech support
<vikss> i disagree
<endev15> For the support channel it is vikss, there is a channel for "offtopic" conversations. Use it.
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, type uname -r
<EriC^^> what do you get
<markwalt> there's another channel for ethical discussions
<vikss> i have usd it end
<vikss> no one answers
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 3.16.0-41-generic
<markwalt> there's your answer then
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, reboot the pc and hold shift to get grub
<borei> hi all
<EriC^^> you need to go to advanced > 3.19.0-25 kernel
<vikss> im asking anyone here their opinion about it
<EriC^^> and boot that one, the wifi might work
<borei> for provisioning does ubuntu uses the same kickstart files like RH/CentOS ?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: there is no 3.19.0-25, only 3.19.0-25-generic
<nacc> borei: it mostly can ... but preseed is the formal style
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok :P
<networkSettings> EriC^^: and that's the one 'm booting all the time
<EriC^^> networkSettings: no you're not it in right now
<borei> perfect !
<networkSettings> EriC^^: still no wifi
<nacc> borei: check the wiki to be sure, it does support some limited ks syntax
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type uname -r
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 3.16.0-41-generic
<EriC^^> networkSettings: it didn't boot the 3.19.0-25 one
<networkSettings> EriC^^: that's weird
<EriC^^> type ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*
<borei> nacc: for sure
<borei> i have bunch generated by spacewalk, gonna try to feed them
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 1 dir, vmlinuz-3.19.0-25-generic
<borei> seems like missing features are not critical in my case.
<EriC^^> networkSettings: something odd is going on
<EriC^^> networkSettings: which ubuntu is this?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 14.04 i think
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, type locate ath9k.ko
<genii> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.79.85 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<genii> Must be Utopic or Vivid
<networkSettings> EriC^^: okay, /lib/modules/3.19.0-25-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<EriC^^> why's uname -r say 3.16
<EriC^^> and not even in /boot
<networkSettings> EriC^^: could it be that during the installation i forgot to choose "/" for the boot directory?
<EriC^^> do you have 1 os on it?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: yes.
<EriC^^> type grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 3 files
<EriC^^> 3.19 ?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: all 3.19.0-25-generic
<EriC^^> ok in the grub menu did it say 3.19?
<Jakey3> how do i share a folder between users in the terminal
<networkSettings> i don't remember safel but i think yes
<Jakey3> i have added a group to the folder
<EriC^^> networkSettings: are you typing uname -r on your current pc or the one you're trying to fix?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: haha on the one i'm tring to fix of course
<Jakey3> and set the permisions however only the originator can see the folder and contents inside
<networkSettings> EriC^^: this one doesn't even have ubuntu
<EriC^^> networkSettings: nothing else makes sense :D
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try sudo depmod -a
<networkSettings> EriC^^: no such file or directory, fatal, no such file or directory
<Jakey3> how do i share a folder between users in the terminal. i have added a group to the folder and set the permisions however only the originator can see the folder and contents inside
<EriC^^> networkSettings: is this a fresh install?
<EriC^^> Jakey3: what permissions did you use?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: if you mean have i formatted the hard drive, yes.
<EriC^^> networkSettings: i mean you just recently installed it, nothings on it right?
<Jakey3> EriC^^, drwxr-sr-x 3 root dev 4096 Feb 22 16:08 Projects
<networkSettings> EriC^^: yeah
<Jakey3> adamtest is part of dev group
<Jakey3> but he cant see the projects folkder
<Jakey3> *folder
<EriC^^> Jakey3: did he log out and back in?
<Jakey3> nope
<Jakey3> will do
<EriC^^> networkSettings: i'd reinstall
<networkSettings> EriC^^: ok then
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso?
<vikss> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<vikss> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<vikss> ,.:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<vikss> BBL
<alimj> tonyyarusso: Would you kindly take a look into question I asked in #ubuntu-ops?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: well after booting from usb there suddenly is a wifi connection again...
<lotuspsychje> !ops | vikss known spammer
<ubottu> vikss known spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Pici> lotuspsychje: really?
<k1l> lotuspsychje: already done
<lotuspsychje> oh didnt see above sorry
<maxunu> Haii
<Jakey3> EriC^^, didnt make a difference
<maxuni> slm semua
<maxuni> Drone`
<Jakey3> how do i setup shared folders in ubuntu terminal between 2 users
<Jakey3> i have a folder projects created by user1 with sub directories
<Jakey3> i want user 2 to have access to them
<Jakey3> ?
<monsieur_h> What kind of access ?
<Jakey3> to be able to read and to clone
<Jakey3> as it for git
<EriC^^> Jakey3: type id to see if he's in the group
<purplefrog> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on an Acer using a DVD.  It gets a kernel panic in rtl8821ae_rx_query_desc which I think is related to the motherboard wifi.  Is there a way I can work around this insanity to start installing Ubuntu?
<Jakey3> he is in the group
<EriC^^> can he see the project dir? ls -ld /path/to/project ?
<Jakey3> no
<EriC^^> networkSettings: cool
<lotuspsychje> purplefrog: recent iso?
<Jakey3> user2 cannot
<purplefrog> I think it's a little old.  My boss has had it for some months.  It is 14.04
<EriC^^> Jakey3: you need to give him rx to the dirs before project
<lotuspsychje> purplefrog: can you try grabbing latest 14.04.4?
<Jakey3> i need to do it recurrsively
<Jakey3> for all the sub directories
<EriC^^> the subdirs inside project?
<EriC^^> you need to do it for the dirs leading up to project
<lotuspsychje> purplefrog: another way could be disable mobo wifi and install with cable at first, then update
<purplefrog> Well, I'm not using the wifi, but I don't think there's an option to disable motherboard wifi in the BIOS.  I'll check
<lotuspsychje> purplefrog: if its for desktop use, you could test out 15.10 also
<purplefrog> OK, I was using 14.04.1 .  I'll try a 14.04.4.
<purplefrog> We want long-term stability.  The person who will be using this computer does NOT like to deal with environment sttuff that comes from stuff expiring.
<lotuspsychje> purplefrog: ok stick to LTS and can you branch eth cable for install and enable updates during setup?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: still the same problem
<EriC^^> networkSettings: you installed and the wifi went away?
<EriC^^> networkSettings: is it still uname -r 3.16?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: exactly
<EriC^^> networkSettings: boot the live usb
<purplefrog> I already have the ethernet cable connected.  For some reason the install DVD wants to enable the wifi too.  The motherboard BIOS only has an option to disable onboard LAN (which would probably disable the wonky wifi AND the wired ethernet) .  We'll see if 14.04.4 can boot without panicing.
<networkSettings> EriC^^: ok it's booting now
<networkSettings> EriC^^: done
<lotuspsychje> purplefrog: ok good luck mate
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/3q3f
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<networkSettings> EriC^^: okay, no output
<pk> where can I get a detailed description of each file in the ubuntu system?
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<networkSettings> without the quotes i guess
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bitnova> is anyone here at all familiar with NULLMAILER?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: ok
<networkSettings> EriC^^: still no output
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type sudo chroot /mnt
<networkSettings> EriC^^: ok
<squinty> pk,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/    or apt-cache show <filename> for a couple of examples
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: yeah what next
<pk> ok thanks how do I log out of here?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> networkSettings: dpkg -l | grep "linux-image" | nc termbin.com 9999
<squinty> pk, close your web browser tab?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/nrwe
<EriC^^> networkSettings: are the graphics good in the live usb?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: yes they are
<networkSettings> EriC^^: native resolution
<squinty> pk, might want to consider using an irc client such as hexchat for further enquiries here and other channels.  quite a bit more versatile than using web browser webchat
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, type lspci -k | grep -A2 "VGA\|Wireless"
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, type lspci -k | grep -A2 "VGA\|Wireless" | nc termbin.com 9999
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/6ers
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, type uname -r
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 3.19
<EriC^^> 25?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 3.19.0-25-generic
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<networkSettings> EriC^^: okay done
<EriC^^> networkSettings: dpkg -l | grep "linux-image" | nc termbin.com 9999
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/if28
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> dpkg - l | grep linux-headers
<EriC^^> is 77 there?
<EriC^^> 79
<networkSettings> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type exit
<EriC^^> then try rebooting
<EriC^^> did you do that yet?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or just type [ sudo reboot ]
<EriC^^> cause there's one more thing
<EriC^^> it can wait though
<networkSettings> EriC^^: bad resolution, no wifi, no mouse
<bq_> how to ls files without matching?
<EriC^^> ok, open a terminal
<Pici> bq_: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> type sudo modprobe ath9k
<EriC^^> like grep -v for ls
<koocies> can anyone help with a steam issue?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: error
<EriC^^> networkSettings: you have to say more
<bq_> Pici: say there are bunch of python files and other files. i want to list other files only
<networkSettings> EriC^^: could not open file
<nacc> bq_: ls | grep - v?
<EriC^^> ok try locate ath9k.ko
<networkSettings> EriC^^: /lib/modules/3.19.0-25-generic/kernel/...
<Pici> bq_: ls by itself cannot do that. Either pipe through grep, or use find: find . -maxdepth 1 -not -name "*.py"
<EriC^^> networkSettings: uname -r
<networkSettings> EriC^^: 3.16
<EriC^^> you need to boot into the 79 one
<EriC^^> also is there a ath9k in a 3.13 dir?
<EriC^^> *facepalm*
<networkSettings> EriC^^: no i don't think so
<networkSettings> EriC^^: sorry if you facepalm because of me haha
<bq_> nacc: that does not work. find works.
<EriC^^> networkSettings: how's 3.16 still loading
<EriC^^> haha it's a mystery
<nacc> bq_: `ls | grep -v` doesn't work? sorry for the typo (- v) above
<Pantsu> don't parse ls
<Pantsu> ever
<bq_> nacc: that greps file content not filename
<Pantsu> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<Pantsu> use find or extended globbing
<bq_> find works.
<nacc> Pantsu: agreed
<nacc> bq_: no it doesn't, but whatever, glad you found a solution
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try to boot into the 3.13 one
<Pantsu> echo !(*.py)
<Pantsu> (requires extglob)
<networkSettings> EriC^^: ok it's booting now
<bq_> nacc: try yourself and see
<networkSettings> EriC^^: native resolution already
<EriC^^> nice
<networkSettings> eric mouse works
<networkSettings> EriC^^: and wifi
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> nice
<Pantsu> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob see the bit about extglob
<MBach> someone has an idea to link 2 "external" PPA together?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: last think is to set it as default boot? and maybe remove the 3.1
<networkSettings> 6
<Pantsu> other shells have a similar feature too
<MBach> my PPA relies on another one, and the build fails on Launchpad, despite the option to add a dependency :/
<EriC^^> networkSettings: yeah
<EriC^^> networkSettings: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<EriC^^> networkSettings: type dpkg -l | grep lts | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> there are other lts stuff too
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/n89j
<trism> MBach: are you sure the problem is the dep? can we see the build log?
<MBach> sure trism
<MBach> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/242260729/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.miam-player_0.8.0~git20160223.b1b887e~wily_BUILDING.txt.gz
<MBach> in the end: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtAV
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, type sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid
<networkSettings> EriC^^: one moment
<MBach> maybe I made a mistake (here is the source for building the deb for launchpad: https://github.com/MBach/Miam-Player/tree/master/debian)
<networkSettings> EriC^^: sudo apt-get update is running
<MBach> if I use ./debian/ubuntu.sh or sbuild in Miam-Player, I have the same result: a failure :s
<MBach> hmm... however the command "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wbsecg1/qtav/ubuntu wily main" seems to be correct
<MBach> (on top of the log file)
<networkSettings> EriC^^: wow it takes years
<trism> MBach: I see the problem, in your debian/control, you put qtav-dev in the Deps, not in the Build-Deps
<Whitor> Hi all, 14.04 here... It used to be (in 12.04) that if you clicked on an icon in the side bar, it would bring the application to the foreground... if you clicked again, or if the window was already in the foreground, it would minimize it. Is there anyway to turn this behavior back on? I was hoping to see it in 16.04, but (based on the beta) it looks like it's not there either. (at least by default)
<trism> MBach: so it isn't being installed on the buildd
<cortexman> i'm trying to get Terminal to take up the width of both monitors, full screen
<networkSettings> EriC^^: ok it's done
<trism> MBach: you shouldn't have to add any of those packages to the deps, that's what the shlibs:Depends does, figures it out
<MBach> you are probably right
<MBach> I'll try to figure it out
<networkSettings> EriC^^: was that it?
<EriC^^> networkSettings: no, you have to remove all the lts stuff
<trism> MBach: just appending , qtav-dev to the line 6 of https://github.com/MBach/Miam-Player/blob/master/debian/control should fix it
<networkSettings> EriC^^: so?
<trism> MBach: probabaly also want to remove the unneeded libs from line 13 (at least qtav-dev anyway since you probably don't want users installing the headers)
<MBach> I have tried various permutations :)
<MonkeyDust> Whitor  iirc, minimizing by clicking on the the was never an option ... i guess it was made possible with a ppa
<MBach> in random mode
<MonkeyDust> on the icon*
<networkSettings> EriC^^: umm it actually removed linux-generic-vivid (3.19.0.25.12)
<EriC^^> networkSettings: 1 sec
<EriC^^> networkSettings: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid:amd64 libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:amd64
<networkSettings> EriC^^: wf
<EriC^^> lol
<networkSettings> EriC^^: what
<MonkeyDust> Whitor  in unity, you have to roll the middle mouse button over the opened icon
<EriC^^> networkSettings: paste it and get the link on the other pc
<networkSettings> EriC^^: doesn't work...
<EriC^^> what's it say
<enoch> hi all
<networkSettings> EriC^^: it's hard to translate
<EriC^^> hi
<enoch> I'm trying to chroot an user for sftp
<EriC^^> add LANG=C before it
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ^
<San_Zec> ^
<enoch> when i try to log-in i get: protocol error: mtime.sec not present
<San_Zec> Ola
<EriC^^> ola
<squinty> Whitor,  install ubuntu-tweak -> Appearance -> Desktop -> Unity
<cortexman> i'm trying to get Terminal to take up the width of both monitors, full screen. ideally i could persist that state and it would open that way every time
<squinty> Whitor, Launcher click to minimize app
<networkSettings> EriC^^: unable to locate package libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok remove it from the list
<networkSettings> EriC^^: the following packages have unmet dependencies: unity-control-center: depends libcheese-gtk23, libcheese7
<EriC^^> ugh
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get -f install
<MonkeyDust> networkSettings  what happened, that makes you system so unusable?
<MonkeyDust> your*
<networkSettings> EriC^^: the following packages won't be required anymore
<networkSettings> ...
<networkSettings> MonkeyDust: new, clean installation
<EriC^^> networkSettings: LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install | nc termbin.com 9999
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/6bfp
<max3> is there a way to use one require directive for all apache2(.4) directories?
<MonkeyDust> max3  ask in #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> networkSettings: LANG=C sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid | nc termbin.com 9999
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/4yna
<EriC^^> networkSettings: LANG=C sudo apt-get install libcheese7 | nc termbin.com 9999
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/s7be
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try dpkg -l | grep "xserver\|glx" | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> !info libcheese7 trusty
<ubottu> libcheese7 (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - base library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 334 kB
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/2thz
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try export LANG=C; apt-cache policy libcheese7 | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/w0ma
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-vivid does not exist in wily
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.51.36 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<mg983> I have a question it may be more a basic linux question. If I log in as user, for example joseph using SSH authentication. Then I run sudo su - it asks for my password. Does that mean that  joseph is not in the sudoers file?
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try apt-cache policy libcheese-gtk23 | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> mg983: type id
<mg983> uid=1003(tprprorep) gid=1003(tprprorep) groups=1003(tprprorep)
<EriC^^> not in sudo group
<EriC^^> type sudo -l
<mg983> asks for my PW
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/zees
<EriC^^> type it
<mg983> i dont have my password
<mg983> that's my issue
<EriC^^> so you want to reset it?
<mg983> not necessarily
<mg983> im trying to figure out this pattern in ubuntu
<mg983> EriC^^: if I were in the sudoers file could I sudo su - without typing my password?
<mg983> sorry
<mg983> sudo group
<mg983> instead of sudoers file
<EriC^^> mg983: no, unless you have NOPASSWD set
<EriC^^> sudo group or sudoers file same thing
<mg983> gotcha
<MonkeyDust> mg983  but you need your password to unset yoour password with visudo
<mg983> yup
<mg983> i know this
<EriC^^> sudo -l lists any commands you have in the sudoers file that you can run
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic-lts-vivid
<networkSettings> EriC^^: ok done
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, type dpkg -l | grep lts | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> also see if apt-get install is working somehow
<EriC^^> try installing something
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/534q
<purplefrog> Switching from 14.04.1 to 14.04.4 install ISO solved the problem with the kernel panic.
<EriC^^> networkSettings: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<networkSettings> EriC^^: i'll better termbin this
<EriC^^> ok
<networkSettings> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/lxss
<EriC^^> networkSettings: yeah, run sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^> it has the 3.19.0-55 kernel now
<EriC^^> which might work
<EriC^^> 51 kernel
<networkSettings> ok done
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, is installing working?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: well unity-tweak-tool was installed without any problems
<EriC^^> networkSettings: ok, try rebooting
<networkSettings> EriC^^: still running fine
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> 51 kernel?
<networkSettings> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok
<networkSettings> awesome
<networkSettings> EriC^^: thanks a lot. the 3rd time you helped me out ;))
<networkSettings> EriC^^: (even though you probably don't remember it)
<EriC^^> networkSettings: no problem :)
<linuxthefish> hey, where can i find a sources.list for 13.10? old-releases.ubuntu.com isn't working anymore
<lotuspsychje> linuxthefish: 13.10 is end of life
<k1l> linuxthefish: you should update asap.
<k1l> 13.10 doesnt get updates since some years now. that is a real insecure system. update to 14.04 asap-
<zukivi> HELLO.
<lotuspsychje> zukivi: what can we do for you?
<zukivi> nothing really, just wanted to chat a bit
<linuxthefish> i can't install update-manager-core to upgrade though :p
<lotuspsychje> zukivi: there's an offtopic channel @ #ubuntu-offtopic if you like :p
<zukivi> Ah I see, nice
<zukivi> Thank you
<k1l> linuxthefish: honestly i would think about making a clean 14.04 install.
<lotuspsychje> zukivi: or #ubuntu-discuss for ubuntu chat
<zukivi> naah I'm not a nerd
<pujan> hi guys
<zukivi> hey pujan
<pujan> supp
<zukivi> what distro of ubuntu you like best?
<pujan> 14.4
<lotuspsychje> zukivi: please only ubuntu support questions here
<pujan> all bc bye
<pujan> leave
<linuxthefish> ah my dedicated server provider dosn't support 14.10 fresh installs :(
<k1l> linuxthefish: 14.04
<fragske> hi there, is there someone that can help me by telling me how to update forked-daapd on LTS 14.04?
<fragske> the default package doesn't seem to be working :(
<k1l> linuxthefish: 14.04 is LTS and got 5 years support timeframe. if you vps provider doesnt support the actual ubuntu LTS release, then its not a good one.
<lotuspsychje> fragske: whats the error on the one from repos?
<fragske> well, I don't get an error but my daap share isn't showing
<numb3r> if your dedicated does not support fresh install you can virtualize it
<fragske> and when i tail the log file, it spams something with ffmpeg error
<fragske> tried googling it so far, no real help
<fragske> been trying to fix it for the last week or so
<fragske> and there doesn't seem to be a ppa for it
<crippa> hello. Is there any cool speech recognition SW out there for ubuntu? Something that is always on and detect when you're speaking to it?
<lotuspsychje> fragske: well its recommended to use package versions, for your ubuntu version can you pastebin us the tail?
<fragske> sure hang on
<fragske> http://pastebin.com/3hhZQbUL
<fragske> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220225 and here they say that packaged version has a bug
<fragske> do i have to use the ubuntu paste thingy?
<lotuspsychje> fragske: this looks similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/forked-daapd/+bug/1370093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1370093 in forked-daapd (Ubuntu) "Error during database scan: ffmpeg: Header missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<severalwordtraps> Hello everyone
<fragske> that's why I want to update it to a newer version
<lotuspsychje> fragske: if it affects you too, can you add your experience to the existing bug?
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: welcome, how can we help you?
<fragske> no real other experience then the same problem
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: I've just installed Ubuntu for the very first time, and everything was doing fine 'till I tried to install proprietary drivers for my grafic card
<lotuspsychje> fragske: adding the pastebin could be usefull, to get attention on the bug
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: a Nvidia Geforce GT440
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: ubuntu version?
<fragske> perhaps i can try to dist-upgrade , but I don't have any good exeperiences with that :)
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: ok and what your driver version active?
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: can you check the additional drivers section, whats in your list?
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: I installed the last one available in additional drivers section, but it always gave me an error
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: so I dowloaded from the page and installed it manually in a X terminal
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: download what from where?
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: last version of Nvidia drivier from Nvidia page
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: hmm, can you go check additional drivers list please, tell me what you see
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: sadly i can't 'cause now i'm not able to enter Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: try the recoverymode/terminal sudo apt-get purge nvidia
<lotuspsychje> !recoverymode | severalwordtraps
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | severalwordtraps
<ubottu> severalwordtraps: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: ok. Only, i think i have to tell you: i modified /etc/fstab writing in every device (/sdb3 and /sdb6) "nofail"
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: 'cause i read that the boot problem could be realted to a missing drive, although i haven't disconnected anything
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje:Also, after the first change (only sdb3), Ubuntu did start
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: i assume the boot troubles arised when you tried nvidia driver
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: But when i typed the user and passphrase, the screen tilted and asked me for user and pass again
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: Should i just try the get-apt purge... ?
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: yes if you can
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: thanks mate, i'm gonna try it now
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps, the drivers from the nvidia website work for a while until kernel modules are updated and upgraded, then that driver is left behind in the dust, and sometimes they won';t work at all from the start
<phasor> how can i install ruby1.8? running trusty thar, trying to get a legacy rails app set up
<Bashing-om> severalwordtraps: lotuspsychje Maybe do this the Nvidia way ? ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' .
<severalwordtraps> BluesKay: so do i have to stick just with the default driver?
<phasor> to avoid confusion, i'm trying to set up a rails 2.3 app with apache and passenger
<severalwordtraps> Bashing-om: From that command on, do the screen guide me forward? I can try that after purge Nvidia
<lotuspsychje> phasor: its recommended to stick to package versions for your ubuntu version
<BluesKaj> no severalwordtraps, there are nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repositories what are configged to work
<phasor> lotuspsychje: if i used an older linux distro would i get access to ruby1.8?
<phasor> err, older version i mean
<lotuspsychje> phasor: install a higher ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !latest | phasor
<ubottu> phasor: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<severalwordtraps> BluesKaj: those that appeared to me in additional drivers, in proprietary drivers, could those be the ones?
<Bashing-om> severalwordtraps: If this is a OEM driver install .. and that ^ file exists .. there is a uninstall tool to remove the proprietary driver gracefully .
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps, yes, exactly
<phasor> sure, i can update ubuntu, but how would that give me ruby1.8? apt-caches only shows 1.9
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps, there's usually oner that's recommended for your gpu , choose that one\
<lotuspsychje> phasor: wich ubuntu are you on? and whats the specific packagename?
<severalwordtraps> BluesKaj, great! I'm gonna try both ways now, purge and the "Nvidia way", if i can figure out one
<aq2_> How can i get network working in chroot?
<lotuspsychje> !info ruby precise | phasor this what you looking for?
<ubottu> phasor this what you looking for?: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<aq2_> Hmm
<aq2_> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<MBach> trism: yeah, it worked > https://launchpad.net/~bachelier-matthieu/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<MBach> thank you very much
<Bashing-om> severalwordtraps: BluesKaj If ya "purge" the Nvidia way will no longer be an option .
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps,don't purge
<aq2_> My problem is that my /etc/resolv.conf is a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<phasor> lotuspsychje: 14.04 LTS, ruby1.8
<aq2_> and copying that didnt help any
<lotuspsychje> phasor: youl have to install precise for that ruby version, aka 12.04
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps, thee's no need , nvidia will remove the existing driver duriong the installation of the new driver
<phasor> lotuspsychje: ok, i'll try that. thanks
<lotuspsychje> phasor: mixing versions would scramble your system
<phasor> yeah i don't need more hiccups than i'm already going to get from this app
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, never used the "nvidia way", we don't see that method on Kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> phasor: just keep in mind, one day youl have to upgrade to higher ubuntu version anyway
<xangua> And that day will be a year from now
<aq2_> anyone?
<severalwordtraps> haha, BluesKaj, Bashin-om, what do i do then? I really don't know almost nothing about Linux, and just today i'm starting to learning about the terminal
<severalwordtraps> shell*
<lotuspsychje> aq2_: best to re-ask once in a while in one line and be patient :p
<phasor> lotuspsychje: that depends on the client, hopefully they'll upgrade sooner rather than later
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: " ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall " If the OEM install completed .
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps, like I mentioned above , indtalling the new driver will remove the existing one
<BluesKaj> installing even
<severalwordtraps> Blueskaj, and from the shell, how do I install new drivers for the G Card?
<m00tykins> hey all
<Bashing-om> severalwordtraps: Well, not to know is not a sin .. upfront however, my experience with 15.10 is limited .. 15.10 is the new systemd initiate system .
<m00tykins> I just put lubuntu on my laptop and I really hate lxde now
<m00tykins> I want to switch it to enlightenment but how would I remove gnome, openbox, lxde and kde without blowing up my OS?
<m00tykins> (The software I want to use doesn't have gnome/kde/x11 dependencies
<lotuspsychje> severalwordtraps: you can check the drivernames from recoverymode/terminal with ubuntu-drivers
<severalwordtraps> lotuspsychje: so i write down " ubuntu-drivers", find a matching driver for the G Card, and the write down its name?
<lotuspsychje> m00tykins: you need a bse ubuntu, you can just run enlightment
<m00tykins> bse?
<m00tykins> base?
<severalwordtraps> Well, i'm gonna keep trying now
<lotuspsychje> m00tykins: wich ubuntu did you install at first?
<severalwordtraps> Thanks everyone
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps,  which OEM driver did you install ?
<m00tykins> lotuspsychje: lubuntu 14.04.1
<severalwordtraps> BluesKaj: I'm not sure, but i think it could be 361.91?
<lotuspsychje> m00tykins: keep lubuntu as base, and install enlightment then use logout/login
<Bashing-om> severalwordtraps: CLI method to install drivers : ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' If you like what you see then ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . On a clean purged driver situation .
<BluesKaj> severalwordtraps, the ubuntu driver for your gpu is the nvidia-340
<aq2_> Awesome!
<aq2_> i got the networking working
<lotuspsychje> aq2_: what did the trick?
<aq2_> I didnt do anything to the file
<severalwordtraps> BluesKaj, excellent. Now i'm gonna try it. Thanks!
<aq2_> Because it was already configured for connecting to my ethernet
<lotuspsychje> m00tykins: also update your system to latest 14.04.4 for security reasons
<m00tykins> lotuspsychje: what about reinstalling x11? and already done, just answering what I started with
<aq2_> Im doing all this because i had internet issues... so i removed my network manager and then realized that i cant download it without already having it installed
<aq2_> and my other computers are 32-bit
<ribot> hi, suppose someone unauthorized has done a poison nullbyte attack from my ubuntu server, how can i prevent such abuse of the ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> ribot: ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> m00tykins: if you remove lubuntu, your gonna ask for troubles
<aq2_> Alright let me reboot and see if my internet works :)
<ribot> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> m00tykins: if you dont like lubuntu, install something else as base then enlightment over it
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> How to run Google Earth on Ubuntu 14.04? Seems like it's deadly broken
<m00tykins> so I'd need to reinstall the whole os?
<OnkelTem> it's crashing every time
<lotuspsychje> ribot: mauby the the #ubuntu-server channel, what security measures you can take more then be up to date
<aq2> Everything works!
<lotuspsychje> !usn | ribot
<ubottu> ribot: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<k1l> m00tykins: remove the lubuntu meta packages. then install enlightment package.
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, install lsb-core
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: I have it installed
<m00tykins> ok, so not an os reinstall, just a long time waiting for apt to finish?
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, hmm , that's usually the problem with google earth
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, look in /var/log/syslog to see what's crashing it
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: nothing is there :-(
<m00tykins> Is that correct?
<k1l> m00tykins: not very long
<severalwordtraps> BluesKaj, i tried ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall', and got this:
<lotuspsychje> m00tykins: i can only speak for my experience, last time ive tested enlightment on 14.04 it was bit unstable and i was happy to fallback to unity again
<severalwordtraps> BluesKaj, W: Not using locking for read only look file /var/lib/dpkg/lock; E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt ; E: THe package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<aq2> severalwordtraps: Does apt-get update work?
<m00tykins> k1l: can I do this from lxde, or do I need to do it from another de?
<severalwordtraps> aq2, didn't tried it
<k1l> m00tykins: you can do this while using lubuntu
<aq2> Because sounds like your dpkg is broken
<k1l> severalwordtraps: look at dmesg. is that hdd ro mounted due to errors?
<m00tykins> ok, ty. lotuspsychje : my goal is to use it only to run terminology, since it's my fave terminal and, if enlightenment is set up correctly, does not need x11
<m00tykins> I want a cli-only system
<crippa> is there a sphinxbase and pocketsphinx packages for ubuntu? how are they called?
<severalwordtraps> k1l, I remember having see at /etc/fstab  that  sdb3 had an error. I wrote down on it "nofail"
<severalwordtraps> aq2, so that's the entire line, right? 'apt-get update'
<m00tykins> but terminology allows lots of really cool features, like playing video or music within the window
<m00tykins> and having an animated background
<aq2> severalwordtraps: Yes if you're logged in as root, otherwise sudo apt-get update
<severalwordtraps> aq2, Ok, i'm going in again!
<trism> MBach: excellent
<cortexman> i'm trying to get Terminal to take up the width of both monitors, full screen. ideally i could persist that state and it would open that way every time
<MBach> trism: have a look ;) http://miam-player.org/images/posts/miam-player_0.8.0_ubuntu_1.png and http://miam-player.org/images/posts/miam-player_0.8.0_ubuntu_2.png
<yohan> Hi I m new here
<bekks> MBach: Looks like Amarok on GTK :P
<MBach> probably, but mine is way much faster and fully customizable :)
<Bashing-om> yohan: Welcome, and new to ubuntu ?
<yohan> Yes New to everything
<yohan> Thanks Bashing-om:
<bekks> MBach: Faster. So it plays music at double speed? :P
<Bashing-om> !manual | yohan
<ubottu> yohan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MBach> bekks: haha, you can open a pull request, maybe I will implement it
<bekks> MBach: :D
<yohan> thanks | Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> yohan: :) We are here to help you on your way .
<ralpheeee> o/...does networkmanager have ncurses
<ralpheeee> i thought it was nmtui but it does not work
<bekks> ralpheeee: there is nm-cli
<bekks> or nmcli, I dont remember the exact name.
<ralpheeee> bekks: ok cool..thxs
<ralpheeee> thinking of running just i3wm so just coveting some ground work
<ralpheeee> have not tried wicd in ages...so might give that a whirl as well
<consolejazz> hello. regarding some basic sysadmin -- what's difference/advantage/disadvantage of wanting to assign sudo permissions to non-root user by adding them to `wheel` group vs the `sudo` group?
<synthor> wheel group? never heard
<bekks> consolejazz: What is the advantage of having a second user who possibly may break your system?
<ralpheeee> bekks: what DE you running?
<bekks> ralpheeee: I dont have a particular preference, why?
<k1l> consolejazz: ubuntu got a sudo setup. with using the sudo group.
<consolejazz> what's th sudo user's default name? `ubuntu`?
<consolejazz> i leave root alone and then create at least one additional `sudo` non-root user
<consolejazz> with a non-default username :)
<EriC^^> consolejazz: it's whatever user you added during the install
<k1l> consolejazz: its the user you created. any user can become "sudo user" by putting him into the sudo group
<k1l> consolejazz: you seem to be confused by root and sudo.
<synthor> yeah, i don't get his problem..question
<ralpheeee> i cant make my mind up what terminal emulator to use for my setup with i3 urxvt font issues drives me nuts, exce4-terminal, too many dependencies...terminator heacy on resources...lxterminal was never impressed with it....
<consolejazz> bekks: i'm running nginx instance and will host a couple sites, creating a new user per site
<consolejazz> for isolation and security
<synthor> you also could create a group called wheel and let all their users be sudoers..?!
<consolejazz> that's why
<synthor> nginx user with sudo permissions?!
<synthor> wtf. don't do that!
<bekks> consolejazz: And why do you want thme to have sudo access?
<consolejazz> k1l: not confused. i was asking what the difference betwen `wheel` and `sudo` groups was
<consolejazz> which no one's yet answered (i don't think)
<bekks> consolejazz: wheel is used on debian, sudo is used on Ubuntu.
<bekks> consolejazz: Ubuntu uses sudo with the sudo group.
<synthor> thx bekks!
<synthor> never seen a wheel group on debian
<consolejazz> centos as well right? (`wheel`, that is)
<bekks> consolejazz: centos uses wheel, too.
<ralpheeee> wheel def on arch
<k1l> consolejazz: ubuntu doesnt use wheel group. that is what people try to tell you
<consolejazz> bekks: granting the website-based user initial sudo permissions
<bekks> consolejazz: Do not do that. Dont. Ever.
<synthor> don't do that
<consolejazz> during setup process, before anything's live, then revoking the rights
<synthor> NONONONONO
<synthor> NEVERRRR
<synthor> please
<bekks> consolejazz: A webserber user should never have sudo permissions.
<k1l> consolejazz: that seems to be a thing on other unix but not on debian or ubuntu.
<consolejazz> sorry, why? i want them to own certain processes
<bekks> consolejazz: They dont need sudo to own processes.
<consolejazz> i said i would revoke their sudo rights after setup
<Lynoure> I cannot find yet anything on CVE-2016-0787 for Ubuntu. Is it under works?
<synthor> you don't need sudo/root for that
<consolejazz> oh
<bekks> consolejazz: sudo is used for getting root access.
<k1l> consolejazz: you start the webserver with root permissions but the server as such is run as another user. the www-data user
<synthor> just add the user too www-data group
<roygbiv> hey everybody, ubuntu newb here. i need to install virtualbox but i’m only wanting to use it with vagrant. is there a minimal vbox install i can get? right now apt-get wants to install X, Qt, a bunch of libs and docs, etc., 281 MB of stuff.
<consolejazz> yes, so i want to install some software as those (initial) sudo permitted users
<bekks> roygbiv: Then you need to install all those requirements.
<synthor> what u want to install?
<roygbiv> bekks, that’s what i was afraid of
<consolejazz> so they'd automatically own the processes too. then once all's setup, revoke the rights
<consolejazz> synthor: i dunno yet :)
<bekks> consolejazz: if you dont know, you dont need it.
<consolejazz> i'm just getting in to www servers
<synthor> sry, but that sounds so nonsense
<bekks> consolejazz: a webserver user shall not have sudo permissions. Never.
<bekks> consolejazz: There is literally no sane reason for doing that.
<synthor> just create a user, add him to www-data group, and run an nginx instance for him
<synthor> never give them root/sudo access
<synthor> NEVER
<consolejazz> nginx creates www-data group by default right? i'm confused by that naming convention because there's also a user `www-data` created? or is that for apache?
<k1l> consolejazz: www-data is user and group.
<synthor> if you need to install/Create stuff. you simply write shellscripts or python/perl, what you like and run this script with root privileges. this will do all neccessary steps of your config and that was it
<k1l> every user got an own group
<k1l> but that www-data user is nologin. which makes sense since you dont want someone to login on your system with that account
<synthor> :D
<synthor> fo sure
<synthor> /bin/false to everyone
<synthor> greetings from shellshock
<joehogan_> Hello
<consolejazz> nologin for `ssh` or what services exactly?
<consolejazz> thanks for the help guys
<joehogan_> Looking to findhelp with Ubuntu install that is very slow.
<retrojeff> 16.04 xenial is so close to release
<k1l> consolejazz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx
<joehogan_> 2 proc  4 core total 2.8GHz each.   Using on AGP card (I think) on a dell machine.
<retrojeff> synaptic package manager still has lots of bugs that need fixing
<k1l> consolejazz: and you start the nginx service with upstart services. and not manually.
<Ben64> retrojeff: you should talk about that in #ubuntu+1
<joehogan_> From what I readon the net, if I can change my graphic card, I will not have a SLOW desktop experience
<Lynoure> Ah, it seems CVE-2016-0787 is conflated with another CVE at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0739.html
<k1l> retrojeff: then go to #ubuntu+1 and file bugs and help fixing. that would be helping
<Ben64> joehogan_: what video card do you have now
<retrojeff> it wont let me join ubuntu+1
<joehogan_> Ben64, a NVIDIA  Code i see is: 180-P00009-0000-Co3
<joehogan_> at the end it is a 003
<joehogan_> does thi shelp?  It is an old dell machine I found awhile back.
<Ben64> joehogan_: run "lshw -c VIDEO" and paste the result at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<m00tykins> ...but I did it while ubuntu was in legacy/csm mode
<consolejazz> k1l: thanks
<joehogan_> How do I find a terminal program on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<abetterfish> retrojeff: Ubuntu 16.04? Didn't ubuntu 15.04 come out like 3 months ago?
<abetterfish> joehogan_: What do you mean?
<vlt> joehogan_: Ctrl+Alt+t
<k1l> abetterfish: the release time is in the name
<genii> abetterfish: No, April 2015
<genii> (20)15.04(th month)
<bekks> abetterfish: 15.04 was released in April 2015.
<joehogan_> I iwll try.
<joehogan_> I am using a different machine.  Th eSLOW video makes it unusable
<bekks> joehogan_: AGP is an ancient technology ;)
<joehogan_>  Ben64, pasted
<joehogan_> bekks, turns out it is PCI, a leap in technology:)
<Revian1> When I install a new app it doesnt appear in the unity menu until I log our and back in. Is this a known issue? Is there a way to resolve it?
<Ben64> joehogan_: you need to give the link so we can see it
<xangua> Revian1: yes, know issue in Willy
<joehogan_> Just a sec...
<dr_jamiryo> hi i got a problem with python
<Guest60095> dr_jamiryo, this isnt a python support chan
<joehogan_> paste.ubuntu.com/15183715/
<dr_jamiryo> ok :)
<Ben64> joehogan_: wow, no wonder. that card is ancient
<joehogan_> Well, I have been a Mac person for years, and never dealt with video cards.
<joehogan_> Can I buy a newer card that will work fine?  I am a true newbie here:)
<bekks> joehogan_: Which hardware is that? A desktop pc, or something?
<Ben64> based on the card, i'd have to guess that your whole computer is pretty ancient and slow
<joehogan_> Dell desktop. Have 2 proc, and 4 cores, speed of 2.8 per core.
<bekks> joehogan_: Which dell desktop?
<joehogan_> What do you mean?  Model number?  I am not sure.  Let me look and see what I can find.
<joehogan_> precision 450
<bekks> joehogan_: then you have to look it up in the manual of that box wether and how you can upgrade it.
<joehogan_> Ben64, I have the 2 page sheet on it.  It says that I can use:
<joehogan_> A
<joehogan_> TI Radeon VE 32MB, AGP 4X, available in Dual VGA and Dual DVI configurations
<joehogan_> AT
<joehogan_> I Fire GL E1 64MB, AGP 4X, Dual Monitor (VGA and DVI or two VGA)
<joehogan_> nVidia Quadro4, 900XGL AGP 4X, 128MB, Dual Monitor (VGA and/or DVI)
<Ben64> joehogan_: honestly, i think you'd be better off building/buying a new computer
<Bitnova> hi guys, what happens if you have a few folders that are 'invisible' that route directly back to /   ?  like for example i type on this specific folder like so: /folder and it shows the contents of / DIR
<genii> Something called /folder would be a directory called folder in the root, because of the leading /
<Bitnova> yes but genii i do not see that folder
<Bitnova> in the /
<joehogan_> I was planning on using he old thing o rregular desktop use.   Too ld and slow?  The processors are speedy.
<genii> Bitnova:  Use ls -l on it to see if it's some kind of symlink
<Bitnova> OK
<joehogan_> Maybe as a simple server, no more I guess.
<cortexman> i'm trying to get Terminal to take up the width of both monitors, full screen. ideally i could persist that state and it would open that way every time
<Bitnova> ok genii thanks. for some reason it wasnt refreshing in nautilus
<Ben64> joehogan_: well you don't need a good gpu for a server
<abetterfish> Whats the off topic channel?
<Ben64> abetterfish: #ubuntu-offtopic
<abetterfish> Ben64: Thanks
<Bitnova> genii, in my root folder i have a folder called root and it has a white cross on the folder, and i cant even cd into it
<k1l> that is the root users home. you dont need that
<genii> Bitnova: That's good. It's the folder for user named root, which is priveleged and normal user should not be able to enter or view what is in their home directory
<Bitnova> oh ok i see.
<Bitnova> but is it safe to delete it perhaps?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> don't go around deleting stuff
<Bitnova> ok
<k1l> Bitnova: just let it sit there. that is fine.
<Bitnova> its just weird it feels like i havent seen it before. and i was busy with some script so i hope it didnt create anything there.
<Ben64> if you were running stuff as your user, it can't create anything there
<Bitnova> well problem is i was running it as sudo Ben64
<Ben64> well you shouldn't run things as sudo unless necessary
<yoofoo> hello. I'm looking for a recommendation on a SQL client for Ubuntu. Any suggestion would be appreciated.
<bekks> yoofoo: sql client for which database?
<yoofoo> bekks, MSSQL
<Revian2> Sorry for disconnecting, Ubuntu Wily seems to reboot on its own.
<Bitnova> Ben64, i needed to install nullmailer from this script https://bitbucket.org/nullmailer-install-daemonize/nullmailer-installer-daemonizer/downloads. i just hope there is nothing bad about it.
<Ben64> Bitnova: nullmailer is in the ubuntu repositories, no need to install from a 3rd party site
<Revian2> When I install an app it doesn't appear in the app list until I log out and back in. Is this  a known issue? Is there a way to resolve it?
<bekks> yoofoo: Try freetds
<yoofoo> Thx, bekks
<Bitnova> yes but v1.1 is in the repo's, this script downloads straight from http://untroubled.org/nullmailer/  which the latest version is 2.0 Ben64
<Ben64> !latest | Bitnova
<ubottu> Bitnova: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<BadPay> whats up ?
<retrojeff> took you long enough
<retrojeff> ubottu touch my penis
<ubottu> retrojeff: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bad_ip> Has anyone thought of a good way to do virtual desktops for remote users in ubuntu?
<akik> bad_ip: x2go and kde work quite good together
<bad_ip> akik: Cool!
<akik> kde 4, haven't tested kde 5
<askingyou> I installed Ubuntu now as dual boot with Windows 10, but Grub is not showing and Windows 10 is starting automatically
<anonim> askingyou: go into your boot live cd
<anonim> askingyou: install boot repair
<askingyou> anonim: Do what it says in 2nd Option? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<askingyou> anonim: Just write those three commands?
<ViXz> Ay lmao
<askingyou> what?
<anonim> askingyou: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<askingyou> anonim: Not this? install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<anonim> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<askingyou> aight will try
<anonim> you need to get the repo first and install it
<askingyou> roger, thanks
<anonim> sure, good luck
<anonim> just pick the recommended setting when you open the program later, let it fix itself
<Guest60095> side question about boot-repair. Can someone download it as a .deb and keep it handy?
<Guest60095> just in case i am in a situation where internet is not available.
<reisio> Guest60095: should be on the install image you used
<genii> Probably a udeb and not a regular deb
<Guest60095> wasnt aware of a udeb.... whats the dif?
<Guest60095> n/m found answer
<anonim> Guest60095: i think you should get it download it into .deb files and put into flashdrive
<askingyou> anonim: https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/wl/t35.0-12/12751881_923442154371980_1088719804_o.jpg?oh=d2438a86c41e495291f88c7422021a93&oe=56CF28E8
<Ultraguy> G'day
<I-Am-Groot> What happened here?
<I-Am-Groot> Its like everyone just quit
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: Network thing from maintenance .. see the message in your status window .
<Fudge> ty
<askingyou> anyone can help with grub not showing?
<nnddb> Hello everyone. I run ubuntu trusty. If i execute "dpkg -s python" i see python version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3, but if i execute "dpkg -s python2.7" i see python version 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 why does? Can i have python 2.7.5 everywhere?
<askingyou> anyone can help with grub not showing?
<mtn> askingyou: efi or legacy boot?
<askingyou> mtn: UEFI
<askingyou> mtn: UEFI and its going straight to win 10
<mtn> askingyou: it has to do with the uefi menu, I think. look in the bios
<mtn> askingyou: or, uefi menu, I guess it would be called :)
<askingyou> mtn: It's called UEFI menu in BIOS?
<mtn> askingyou: when you have uefi, that is your "bios"
<mtn> askingyou: you need to go into its settings
<askingyou> mtn: Oh, so what am I looking at in settings?
<askingyou> mtn: Are you talking about fast boot?
<mtn> askingyou: the boot sequence or boot menu. many of the menus are different
<askingyou> mtn: I got this error when I tried boot repair: https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/wl/t35.0-12/12751881_923442154371980_1088719804_o.jpg?oh=d2438a86c41e495291f88c7422021a93&oe=56CF28E8
<askingyou> mtn: But any suggestion about what i am looking after and what im trying to do?
<mtn> askingyou: you might even be able to fix it by a different choice in the uefi boot menu you can access at boot
<askingyou> mtn: What choice?
<Nairwolf> hi, I'm trying to do something with gparted with an usb key. I have an error "unable to open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy". What can I do with that ?
<mtn> askingyou: go look. they are not all the same. you can tell us the choices if you can't figure it out
<askingyou> mtn: https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpl1/v/wl/t35.0-12/12773272_923447524371443_735334967_o.jpg?oh=cd4b25e7e14558195ee9518ea14ff7e4&oe=56CF6DC3
<mtn> askingyou: that is not the boot menu, but it might help, too. look at each tab for booting info
<Bashing-om> Nairwolf: Booting with the USB that has Gparted installed to operate on that same USB device ? No can operate on a device that is mounted ( in use ) .
<Nairwolf> no, I'm not booting on this usb
<askingyou> mtn: This boot order? https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/wl/t35.0-12/12765707_923450194371176_1890936903_o.jpg?oh=c5ff783827059ada0dc8dcd93e7b5d17&oe=56CF392F
<Nairwolf> ok, it works now
<Nairwolf> mistery...
<Nairwolf> thank you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Nairwolf: :) all good .
<askingyou> mtn: https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpl1/v/wl/t35.0-12/12768069_923450624371133_935347895_o.jpg?oh=17d97c09aaf7676109ec62c2682f672e&oe=56CF1D3E
<mtn> askingyou: bingo!
<askingyou> mtn: I choose Ubuntu there?
<mtn> askingyou: if you want it to boot, yes. be aware there is a boot menu you can access during boot to choose something else, too
<askingyou> mtn: How do I get the boot menu? Are you talking about Grub when you are saying boot menu?
<mtn> askingyou: nope. a uefi boot menu. read your manual or look at the screen as it boots. though, yours may be different, they are not all the same. but, reading the manual would be a good place to start
<askingyou> mtn: So you don't get Grub with UEFI?
<mtn> askingyou: I think you will when you tell it to boot ubuntu first, but you will find out when you try it
<askingyou> mtn: Aight, thanks mate
<mtn> askingyou: welcome
<oppa> Hello channel, i have ubuntu mate and i would liket to change the time format from 24 to 12, is there a way to do it? thanks
<wilson> hey
<askingyou> mtn: I chose Ubuntu on that UEFI list and Ubuntu is now first in that list, but still only win 10 loads. Any ideas?
<dragonbite> I am having trouble with permissions
<mtn> askingyou: find the boot menu and use it, I guess
<mtn> askingyou: on a lot of machines it is F12
<askingyou> mtn: Do you mean boot menu where you choose if you want to load from usb etc?
<dragonbite> I am trying to "chown" and "chmod" a folder on a flash drive (on a server, no GUI) and am getting "Operation not permitted" even though I am using "sudo"
<dragonbite> the flash drive is for being accessed from an ownCloud running on the server
<k1l> oppa: right clikc on the clock and then time and date settings should offer an option for that
<mtn> askingyou: maybe this will help, too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<Bashing-om> dragonbite: NTFS file system ? Does not support POSIX .
<dragonbite> vfat
<AmarokNelg> is "ubuntubot" genuine?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<k1l> !bot | AmarokNelg
<ubottu> AmarokNelg: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Bashing-om> dragonbite: File access and permissions are set in the fstab mount point - is one way .
<AmarokNelg> then who is "ubuntubot"
<OnkelTem> How can I enable VSync? I'm just out ideas.
<OnkelTem> Having an nvidia card
<mtn> askingyou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_UEFI_mode
<rexwin_> how to check what dovecot packages are installed in my system?
<askingyou> mtn: So installing Ubuntu when you have UEFI is hell?
<mtn> askingyou: shouldn't be, but it is harder than legacy boot, for sure
<HashLemon> Why does #lemon ban me
<HashLemon> Not fair
<bekks> HashLemon: Ask the operators of #lemon, thats nothing we can help you with.
<squinty> rexwin_, dpkg -L <file name>   also synaptic package manager
<HashLemon> How? Nobody is there now
<bekks> HashLemon: And no one here can help you with that issue.
<HashLemon> :/
<HashLemon> Ok.
<askingyou> mtn: I found the boot menu and even if I choose ubuntu there win10 starts
<squinty> HashLemon,  just tried joining it here and got the banned message.  never heard or joined that channel before. try #freenode maybe
<mtn> askingyou: did you reinstall your grub from a live disk?
<mtn> askingyou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<askingyou> mtn: I tried boot repair with live cd and got this error: https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/wl/t35.0-12/12751881_923442154371980_1088719804_o.jpg?oh=d2438a86c41e495291f88c7422021a93&oe=56CF28E8
<mtn> askingyou: remember, you are using uefi
<mtn> askingyou: try it again using the link I sent you
#ubuntu 2016-02-24
<home> hallo
<reisio> 'lo home
<home> what is it about here?
<Sovereignentity> I need to install ffmpeg as a dependency but I'm not sure about libffmpeg
<reisio> home: Ubuntu
<reisio> Sovereignentity: about what?
<k1l> home: this is the technical support channel for ubuntu
<home> oh wow cool
<Sovereignentity> if that will satisfy the dependencies
<reisio> Sovereignentity: 'libav'?
<reisio> Sovereignentity: for the most part libav and ffmpeg are interchangeable
<Sovereignentity> libffmpeg
<reisio> Sovereignentity: if you have a choice, though, go with ffmpeg, as it will last longer
<k1l> Sovereignentity: what ubuntu exactly?
<reisio> Sovereignentity: there is no libffmpeg, there's libavcodec, which both ffmpeg and libav provide
<reisio> all the information you need, I just typed out :)
<dillon> does anyone know how to slow down visualboy advance?
<reisio> dillon: is that some kind of gameboy emulator?
<Sovereignentity> reisio, I dont find just ffmpeg in the software center or synaptic pm
<reisio> Sovereignentity: yes you do
<reisio> Sovereignentity: might be in 'universe' repo at this point
<k1l> Sovereignentity: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<mattbv> dillon: you might want to check the frameskip option
<Sovereignentity> mate 14.04
<k1l> Sovereignentity: you now libav and ffmpeg is the same codebase but was forked due to drama with developers?
<k1l> Sovereignentity: mint?
<Sovereignentity> ubuntu mate 14.04
<reisio> Sovereignentity: it's possible 14.04 only has libav easily available
<reisio> as I said, they're largely interchangeable
<k1l> Sovereignentity: so install libav-tools
<dillon> mattbv yes
<reisio> there was a moment there where all the Debian devs went a little kookoo and switched from ffmpeg to libav, thankfully that moment has passed
<reisio> it might have coincided with Ubuntu 14.04
<mattbv> dillon: did it worked? changing the frame skip?
<dillon> no frame skip is zero and throttle is no throttle
<Sovereignentity> kll got it thanks
<dillon> mattbv no frame skip is zero and throttle is set to no throttle
<mattbv> dillon: Sounds like you system is too good (if that can be counted as a problem). I think the emulator tries to use the cpu as much as possible. Can you tell me how many fps are you getting?
<dillon> mattbv not a clue lol, but the computer is really old.  It is a toshiba satellite L505D-S5983
<dillon> only thing different is it has a silicon power ssd
<mattbv> dillon: Slso, there should be some sort of frame rate cap to chose in the settings. Well, yeah, to run an gba emulator that's way more power than required
<dillon> i did not see one, the frame rate is between (at factory setting) 775%-1200%
<dillon> mattbv I didn't see one and the frame rate at out of box settings is 775%-1000%
<yoLo_> any software/app i can use as a hotspot for my wireless devices ??
<genii> !info hostap
<ubottu> Package hostap does not exist in wily
<genii> Hm
<k1l> networkmanager can do that
<reisio> it's, what, hostapd?
<reisio> genii:
<genii> reisio: Yep
<reisio> making Windows jealous since ... some time in the past
<Jordan_U> yoLo_: With nm-connection-editer set your wireless connection to "Shared with other computers". If you have another inteface connected to the internet, like ethernet or a 4G modem, then that internet connection will be shared to the newly created wireless network.
<opeik> Hello
<incognito-dg> opeik wazzzuuuup
<opeik> I have a small problem: my desktop running Ubuntu 15.10 froze upon resume from suspend. I restarted the damn thing and instead of being greeted by the login screen, I get a black screen.
<opeik> I can't even get to a TTY
<Jordan_U> opeik: Does ctrl+alt+F1 have any effect?
<opeik> No
<opeik> I can't get to any TTYs
<opeik> It just stays black
<abetterfish> boot into a rescue disk
<jerryG> opeik: im guessing you installed the bad unity 8 package
<opeik> Everything is stock
<opeik> Latest NVIDIA drivers, too
<opeik> In an act of desperation I reinstalled and I had the same problems
<abetterfish> opeik: Boot from your USB again, and use the terminal on that.
<opeik> abetterfish, I can use rescue mode from GRUB, will that suffice?
<opeik> You can drop into a root shell from there
<abetterfish> opeik: Yes, I don't know what you can do, except reinstall nvidia drivers
<opeik> I have tried that many a time friend
<opeik> I found stuff in the Xorg logs though
<opeik> Hold on let me get it
<CoolRabbit> opeik do a inxi -NAG and post it somewhere for us
<opeik> Sure thing
<opeik> What's the command that uploads a text file to a pastebin site from the terminal?
<opeik> wget-paste or something?
<Jordan_U> opeik: pastebinit
<CoolRabbit> then do a " inxi -NAG | pastebinit
<opeik> Oh and to be clear the free drivers work fine
<opeik> But I'm not too keen on getting the same performance as my integrated card, lol
<yoLo_> Jordan_U:  i get access point is not supported by this device
<CoolRabbit> if they work fine what is the hassle ?
<yoLo_> I will try this in windows
<opeik> Performance
<opeik> I didn't buy a dedicated graphics card to not use it
<CoolRabbit> you sure the performance suffers opeik?
<opeik> Yes
<CoolRabbit> did you test the darn thing?
<opeik> Yes
<CoolRabbit> ok
<CoolRabbit> did you do the inxi -G thing?
<opeik> Got a root shell now, hold up
<Intee> Hey all, how do I check what version of GCC and Clang I'm using?
<opeik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15184681/
<opeik> Intee, the --version flag?
<CoolRabbit> ok opeik ... since you have your noveau driver active and the nvidia driver unloaded you wil NOT be able to use the proprietory driver
<opeik> Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15184690/
<Intee> opeik, thanks. I did that before and it did work but..
<opeik> CoolRabbit, Is that so
<Intee> I'm getting 'configure: No compiler with C++11 support was found' when trying to install znc..
<Intee> I'm using the correct version according to --version on GCC and Clang
<Intee> From what ZNC documentation tells me anyway
<CoolRabbit> opeik ... yes ... one blocks the other
<opeik> Alright then, do you have any idea why that happened?
<opeik> I mean it was working fine 15 hours ago
<CoolRabbit> no ideas ... any upgrades?
<opeik> Not from memory
<opeik> But take a loot at the Xorg log
<opeik> I think the NVIDIA X server fails to start
<CoolRabbit> opeik I see it ... but the inxi command show you are loading noveau and blocking nvidia
<opeik> Hmm
<opeik> So what, do I blacklist noveau?
<CoolRabbit> try it ... it can't hurt
<CoolRabbit> did you do a search for aditional drivers opeik
<CoolRabbit> ?
<opeik> Yep, I installed the NVIDIA drivers from the settings menu
<CoolRabbit> are they still in use?
<opeik> I can't get to unity unless I purge nvidia-* and noveau is used though
<opeik> Well they should be in use
<opeik> If I uninstall the nvidia packages I get unity again
<CoolRabbit> they don't seem to be ... the inxi command again shows
<CoolRabbit> they are NOT being used
<opeik> I'll blacklist the module real quick
<opeik> This is really odd
<CoolRabbit> I'll wait
<Frikifsdfs> hola
<CoolRabbit> hola !
<nname31> hello, how can unpack-edit-modify .abs firmware file? any idea?
<opeik> Alright I added http://paste.ubuntu.com/15184757/ to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf
<opeik> Aaaaaand black screen
<CoolRabbit> opeik ... I'm here
<Jordan_U> opeik: Try adding "nomodeset" as a kernel parameter.
<CoolRabbit> wait a sec
<CoolRabbit> Jordan_U, he has a wrking box with noveau
<CoolRabbit> opeik
<Jordan_U> CoolRabbit: But he wants nvidia's proprietary drivers.
<CoolRabbit> Jordan_U, yep
<opeik> Jordan_U, Alrighty
<zelozelos> how do i add a program to open files with, example, using blender's bz2 download of blender - make ubuntu open blend files with blender when i double click
<Jordan_U> opeik: To be clear, "nomodeset" disables all Free drivers, including nouveau. All proprietary drivers (except possibly AMDGPU) require kernel mode setting to be disabled from boot (it requires a reboot to disable KMS once started).
<CoolRabbit> opeik, uninstall every nvidia package and go to the Aditional Drivers app to install them
<opeik> Just to be clear, I get text while it's booting
<opeik> Then for a brief second I get the usual linux login screen
<opeik> You know, on a TTY
<opeik> Then it goes black
<Jordan_U> opeik: I agree with CoolRabbit though that if you haven't been using Additional Drivers to install and enable the Nvidia drivers then that should be the first thing you try.
<opeik> I've already done that though
<CoolRabbit> do it again ...
<zelozelos> i tried using right click, open with other program, its not on the list, how do i add blender to the list?
<opeik> Alrighty
<CoolRabbit> it wont hurt
<zelozelos> same with properties
<CoolRabbit> but you have to have all the nvidia packages uninstalled ...
<CoolRabbit> that is the ones you installed yourself
<opeik> Alright purging nvidia-* as we speak
<opeik> Give it a moment
<CoolRabbit> Jordan_U, how to restore factory setting on the Xserver?
<opeik> Alright I had to reboot and comment out the blacklisting because I had a tiny resolution
<CoolRabbit> ok ... do an inxi -G now
<Jordan_U> CoolRabbit: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak #Assuming that there is an xorg.conf now at all.
<tinyalpha> what are you guys doing on the computer today.
<opeik> CoolRabbit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15184811/
<CoolRabbit> Jordan_U, when there is a xorg.cong file yes ... but when it isn't ?
<CoolRabbit> opeik ... at least now your nvidia is NOT unloaded ...
<tinyalpha> what are you guys doing on the computer today.
<opeik> Alrighty, I'm installing NVIDIA 352.63 from the menu now
<k1l> !ot | tinyalpha
<ubottu> tinyalpha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CoolRabbit> yeah! GO FOR IT !!!
<bunjee> could someone please help me set up my HP Photosmart c7200 all-in-one printer? I have been trying with NO luck at all.
<tinyalpha> what up dude
<opeik> bunjee, I have something like that, it should "just work"
<CoolRabbit> tinyalpha ... it was a bot
<tinyalpha> ahh
<squinty> zelozelos,  have you tried, highlight file, right click, properties, open with -> migrate to /usr/bin and look for the program you want to open a file with -> set as default
<bunjee> opeik, it does not...
<CoolRabbit> bunjee ... did you try installing via Printers > Add ?
<k1l> tinyalpha: please keep this channel free for technical support.
<bunjee> It's a Network printer
<tinyalpha> alright i'll move on to another channel you all take care for now
<bunjee> yes.I've spent counl
<bunjee> countless hours trying
<zelozelos> squinty, it dosent have open with, just a list and find file, which searches packages
<CoolRabbit> bunjee do you know your printer's IP?
<opeik> CoolRabbit, Reboot, get a few kernel messages as usual, TTY login screen briefly and black screen again
<Jordan_U> bunjee: What happens when you try to add the printer?
<bunjee> I know it's hooked to the Network....
<CoolRabbit> opeik you are trying to irritate me !!! LOL ;)
<opeik> Sorry dude
<opeik> I spent a few hours yesterday trying to solve this myself
<opeik> I've lost track of how many reboots I've done
<bunjee> nothing......just reads - printer not responding
<CoolRabbit> opeik the card is in good order in Windows?
<opeik> I'm not sure, I don't use Windows
<Jordan_U> bunjee: Does the printer add successfully and then have problems printing, or does it not even add successfully?
<CoolRabbit> ... you got this card how? It is kind of old?
<bunjee> CoolRabbit - yes - I've entered it several times
<opeik> Well I had a Radeon 6670 from ages ago, and a friend of mine gave me his old 570 ti
<opeik> It runs a lot better
<bunjee> Jordan_U.......does not add at all
<opeik> I've had my fair share of stupid issues with the AMD card
<Jordan_U> bunjee: OK, is it listed when you search for network printers to add?
<opeik> But this is something else
<Intee> Sorry, I'm trying to configure ZNC and when I run ./configure it comes up saying I'm not using the right versions of GCC or Clang. I checked them both and tried to install GCC-4.7 but it says it's already installed. When I run GCC --version it says it's using 4.6.1.. How do I make it use 4.7+?
<bunjee> yes
<Jordan_U> Intee: Why are you trying to compile ZNC?
<opeik> lmao
<bunjee> Jordan_U - I can add the HP but it does not print a test page
<opeik> That is a good question, why are you trying to compile something on a binary distro
<Jordan_U> !info znc | Intee
<ubottu> Intee: znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1 (wily), package size 1380 kB, installed size 4943 kB
<zelozelos> how do i make a file association to a program that is not in the right click menu "open with other application" or properties/open with?
<Jordan_U> bunjee: You do realize that you earlier said that it doesn't add at all, correct?
<Intee> Jordan_U, I tried apt-get install znc but didn't work and tried finding the ppa(?) for it but couldn't.
<bunjee> yes.sorry
<Jordan_U> Intee: What about it "didn't work"? Why do you expect compiling from source to work better?
<bunjee> Jordan_U - I can add the printer, but not print a test page
<Intee> Jordan_U, because im a nub. After I did some google-fu work someone said to follow this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<CoolRabbit> opeik give me again your xorg.conf
<opeik> I never gave you my xorg.conf, but sure!
<opeik> Hold on gotta drop into a root shell again
<opeik> Intee, apt-get install znc
<Umeaboy> bunjee: What brand?
<bunjee> HP
<opeik> CoolRabbit, Apparently I don't have an xorg.conf
<opeik> It's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, right?
<Umeaboy> So, if you try to print a page by typing in the terminal window, what errors do you get?
<CoolRabbit> opeik ... yes ... but that is not as bad as it seems
<opeik> Run nvidia-xconfig?
<Umeaboy> bunjee: I'm not sure if this works, but try to follow this page: http://www.eecs.utk.edu/resources/it/kb/printing/linux-command-line
<squinty> zelozelos, probably need to unpack the file first.  right click on file name -> select |Archive Manager (aka file-roller) and proceed from there
<Bashing-om> opeik: Be aware that the use of the xorg.conf file is depreciated . DKMS does the heavy work now-a-days . If there though, will be used .
<opeik> Bashing-om, Yeah that's what I thought
<bunjee> Umeaboy: I've got the HP added, but there is a blue circle with an i in the middle over the HP icon
<zelozelos> squinty, it is already working, running whatever, i just want to double click on .blend files and ubuntu will know to open the with blender
<Umeaboy> bunjee: What version of CUPS and hplip?
<cfhowlett> zelozelos, right click on .blend, properties, "open with" blender
<CoolRabbit> opeik try this ... my last try with you before bedtime here ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<CoolRabbit> have fun and keep at it !!!
<opeik> Rip
<CoolRabbit> Reinstall the hole damn thing if need be !!!
<squinty> zelozelos,  hmmm...then the method I described earlier should be the method to obtain the results you want.  don't use blender myself so maybe someone else will chime in
<zelozelos> it is not on the list cfhowlett and i dont know how to add it, find it will get the program in the repo, i dont want that, i have the latest version, not in the repo's
<opeik> I already did though lmao
<opeik> I nuked my dekstop last night
<bunjee> Umeaboy: I printed from another PC and got hpcups 3.12.6 - I don't know how to get the hplip version
<zelozelos> properties, has an add button, and it seems to copy whatever i have selected it does not open a broswer so i can navigate to the program of desire
<CoolRabbit> opeik see if the damn card works anywhere !!!
<CoolRabbit> maybe you have a dead one!!
<CoolRabbit> bye all !
<opeik> Bye bye
<opeik> So does anyone else have any ideas
<Bashing-om> opeik: I just joined, what is the issue ? I have a bit of knowledge of Nvidia .
<opeik> Alright so get this
<Umeaboy> bunjee: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<opeik> I was using my frankenDELL last night
<opeik> Put it to sleep, and wake it up
<Umeaboy> bunjee: http://hplipopensource.com/node/204
<opeik> Black screen with a cursor, frozen
<opeik> So I'm like cool, year of the linux desktop and restart
<opeik> When I restarted I get the linux TTY login briefly before it switches to a fully black screen
<opeik> I can't get to any TTYs via ctrl-alt-F*
<opeik> I wiped the disk and reinstalled too
<zelozelos> opeik, mine does that too, i just keep restarting, it works out after a couple
<opeik> Mate I've restarted the damn thing more times than I can count
<opeik> The only lead that I have is in the Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> opeik: What release ? and can you boot to terminal from the grub boot menu ?
<opeik> Ubuntu 15.10, and yes I can drop into a root shell via grub
<opeik> The only way anything works is if I apt-get purge nvidia-*
<Umeaboy> opeik: What graphics card is this?
<Bashing-om> opeik: Post that Xorg file to a pastebin for me .. let's see what X had to say .
<opeik> Umeaboy, NVIDIA 570
<Umeaboy> GeForce GTX 570 ?
<opeik> Yes friend
<Umeaboy> OK.
<opeik> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15184690/
<opeik> There is some obscure error in the logs
<Bashing-om> opeik: reading .
<opeik> Bashing-om, Line 151
<opeik> The driver has a stroke then unloads all the kernel modules
<opeik> I looked up the error and their official documentation was pretty much "lol make sure it's plugged in correctly"
<opeik> In the off chance that it was actually loose or something, why are the free drivers working
<Umeaboy> opeik: So, the issue is that your display goes black after choosing which kernel to boot?
<opeik> I only get the option to pick a kernel if I use gru
<opeik> grub*
<bunjee> Umeaboy: I'm loading the file n ow - hope it works...
<Umeaboy> I had this issue on my GeForce GTX 850M and I managed to solve it for 3.19 and 4.15.
<Bashing-om> opeik: Yepper; UnGood . OK, in what ways have you tried to install the graphic's driver ?
<opeik> Regardless, I get a few kernel messages while booting as normal, the standard linux TTY login comes up briefly which is replaced by a black screen
<Umeaboy> It looks like a udev issue.
<opeik> Bashing-om, The standard additional drivers tool in Ubuntu
<opeik> I've done nothing crazy here
<opeik> I just want to damn thing to work
<Umeaboy> bunjee: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand?
 * Umeaboy keeps his thumbs up
<bunjee> Umeaboy: not just yet.........it's not even loaded half way........
<Bashing-om> opeik: Well, let's see what happens when we purge the driver and re-install from terminal . verify the hardware is seen ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' What returns ?
<opeik> Bashing-om, Give me one sec, I have to attend to something
<Bashing-om> ope
<Bashing-om> K at your pace .
<bunjee> Umeaboy: should i restart the system when it is finished loading/
<Umeaboy> OK.
<bunjee> ??
<Umeaboy> bunjee: IDK.
<Umeaboy> Not an expert.
<Antipc> Hi
<Umeaboy> Just giving suggestion found when googleing.
<bunjee> Umeaboy: me either...
<opeik> Alrighty back
<Bashing-om> opeik: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' ??
<Umeaboy> bunjee: How far have you come now?
<opeik> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15184978/
<bunjee> Umeaboy: it didn'twork.........I'm loading it again......
<Umeaboy> bunjee: What error do you get?
<opeik> Bashing-om, Orders captain?
<bunjee> Umeaboy: I will let you know when it's done loading exactly what it reads...............
<Bashing-om> opeik: K, so far so good ( I was hoping to see 361 in that list ) .. let's run ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' reboot and let's see what happens .
<opeik> Bashing-om, Oh not sure if I already mentioned it, but the only way I can get a shell is via grub rescue mode
<opeik> Oh and I thought the 360 versions were only in the edgers PPA
<Bashing-om> opeik: There you have me at a disafvantage, the only sure way O know to get a terminalk with networking is booting up with grub boot paramaters. Now in 14.04 one can activate networking in a couple of ways, but this is not 14.04. .. in the 15.10 recovery consile dow you have " eneable networking" selection ?
<opeik> There is a "Enable networking" option in the grub rescue menu
<opeik> It will mount the drive and get everything setup
<opeik> Also I ran those commands and restarted, same thing
<Bashing-om> opeik: Great, should workie ... when set up run ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' to make sure we have networking functional .
<opeik> Alright let me hit up a root shell again
<Bashing-om> opeik: "  Also I ran those commands and restarted, same thing" -> any errors back in terminal ?
<opeik> No
<opeik> I'll try again just to be certain
<Bashing-om> opeik: Xorg file still saying it can not talk to the card ?
<zelozelos> i came back to tell you i found what i needed so you may know for next time
<zelozelos> what i needed was mimeopen -d filename.ext, option other, command was give program name and location, it opened the file in blender , now when i double click on any .blend file, it opens blender
<Umeaboy> bunjee: Good. If I'm away or not in, you can just send me a memo by typing /msg memoserv send Umeaboy.......................................
<Umeaboy> The dots represent your message.
<opeik> Bashing-om, Alright, it installed nvidia-352
<opeik> And yes, the network connection works
<opeik> No errors
<opeik> And here is /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/15185029/
<django_> damn iti have this old vesion of spotify i cant get rid of
<Umeaboy> django: sudo apt-get purge spotify
<opeik> Here is the last 1000 lines from /var/log/syslog if it helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/15185039/
<diego5412> HEllo people, can somebody help me ressizing my Micro SD?
<croberts> hey guys im getting this when trying to install wine on 15.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15185038/
<Bashing-om> opeik: reading .
<bunjee> Umeaboy: u still out there?
<bunjee> Umeaboy: this is what it reads: There was a problem opening the file “/home/bunjee/Desktop/hplip-3.16.2.run”.
<reisio> whoa whoa
<reisio> hplip... .run?
<reisio> I very much doubt you want to execute that
<reisio> hplip is in the default repos, I'm certain
<bunjee> reisio: I havebeen trying to install my HP c7200 all-in-one photosmart printer.......it adds, but I cannot print a test page......
<reisio> bunjee: did you install hplip _from the repos_?
<bunjee> reisio: yes it is the latest version
<reisio> 'latest' is not a version at all
<reisio> 'c7200' exactly?
<bunjee> reisio: HP Photosmart c7200 yes
<Bashing-om> opeik: "cie_pme 0000:00:01.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded " and " 11.073988] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  352.63  Sat Nov  7 21:25:42 PST " says there is no problem. BUT Xorg sure not happy . I just do no know what to advise !
<opeik> Eugh
<opeik> I appreciate the help dude
<django_> which command can i remove: spotify-client
<opeik> I'll open her up and make sure the hard isn't loose or something
<opeik> Got nothing to lose
<django_> found it
<django_> sudo apt-get remove
<WhatDoNow> Hi, got a question about internet connection sharing. It works, but I need it to do something else. wlan goes to eth, which is a basic belkin router, broadcasts its own connection, devices go through and to the world through wlan
<WhatDoNow> but none of the devices connecting to the router (eth) are seeing the computer with wlan on the network
<WhatDoNow> i know they're on seperate networks, but since the computers generating the internet, wouldn't it be on the same network?
<Bashing-om> opeik: Re-seat the card ; yeah . Are you certain that the install meduim is valid ? Did you check the .iso and the copy to disk ?
<reisio> bunjee: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PhotoSmart_C7200 suggests you want the 990c support, heh
<opeik> Bashing-om, Since Ubuntu is quality, enterprise grade tested software, the "Startup Disk Creator" tool is broken on 15.10
<opeik> I just dd'd the iso onto a usb
<WhatDoNow> dd works the best for me, started using it on chromeos, haven't needed unetbootin or anything else
<bunjee> reisio: I will check it out...............got a fire call c ya.........
<opeik> Also from my experience, any of the bootable USB tools on Linux don't work
<opeik> On my desktop, that is
<opeik> Rufus on windows works, and so does dd
<Bashing-om> opeik: Boot to the boot options screen on the USB, what results with " check disk for defects " ? dd is the prefered way to make the liveUSB .
<opeik> Nothing else lmao
 * reisio was talking to a fireman
<opeik> Bashing-om, Alrighty one sec
<phiona> i have an almost full root drive and now when  i start something in virtual box, it gives this error. what do i do now?
<phiona> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<phiona> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<phiona> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<phiona> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<auzty> i would to ask, how to modify upstart script (ubuntu 14.04) so the program can run after the other program??
<opeik> Bashing-om, Where is the option to check for defects?
<auzty> (i tried start on started ... ) but didn't works
<Bashing-om> opeik: boot the usb as soon as the bios screen clears depress a shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept the defualt -> boot options screen .
<opeik> Figured it out, lol
<opeik> No errors found
<opeik> I'll go reseat the card real quick
<opeik> Have to find a screwdriver
<Bashing-om> opeik: ;) back to harware issue ??
<Duality> hi
<Duality> when I suspend my pc it keeps returning from it within a few seconds, how do I prevent that ?
<Umeaboy> auzty: Which program are we talking about?
<Umeaboy> And when?
<Umeaboy> Duality: Check the power management settings.
<reisio> Duality: sounds like your power manager / bios settings are at odds
<auzty> Umeaboy, im using docker + flanneld + etcd , i need to start docker after flanneld started,
<Jaqen> hi all
<Duality> I have not touched my bios settings ever what should i look for in the bios and power manager settings ?
<opeik> Alright I reseated the card
<reisio> Duality: anything to do with suspend/sleep/power/acpi/apm/hibernation
<reisio> Duality: you might start, though, by simply trying the alternative options you aren't currently using in your power manager prefs
<Bashing-om> opeik: And ?? display works ?
<opeik> Well uhh
<opeik> I can't see anything now
<reisio> opeik: open your eyelids
<opeik> reisio, Instructions not clear, computer on fire
<opeik> But fo real, nothing
<opeik> Not even the BIOS booting screen
<Bashing-om> opeik: Maybe just a maybe, pull that card and gently take a pencil eraser to the contacts ?
<Bashing-om> opeik: Also make sure there is no dust in the slot .
<opeik> I dusted it a few weeks ago
<Umeaboy> auzty: You MIGHT find something interesting here: https://www.google.se/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Start+flanneld+after+docker+Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> opeik: Pull a card and dust falls into the slot . yes ?
<opeik> Oh wait there we go
<opeik> It's decided to give me video now
<opeik> OK  let's see if that did anything for Ubuntu
<opeik> Oh hey it works
<opeik> Excuse me, I need to find a pillow to scream into
<Bashing-om> opeik: Venting emotion can be a good thing .
<reisio> almost as good as liberal use of napalm
<Bashing-om> reisio: That smell in the fresh morning .
<reisio> heh
<phiona> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<phiona> i have an almost full root drive and now when  i start something in virtual box, it gives this error. what do i do now?
<phiona> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<phiona> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<phiona> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<phiona> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<Bashing-om> phiona: ' sudo dkms status ' .
<briso> hi  iam having a problem my vpn conect buy the internet donot work can you help me please ???
<briso> does some one having problems with vpn conection!
<briso> ???
<phiona> Bashing-om: virtualbox, 4.3.36, 3.13.0-76-generic, i686: installed
<phiona> virtualbox, 4.3.36, 3.13.0-77-generic, i686: installed
<Joel> 14.04, does anyone have a guide walking me through how to set things up via console so I can connect to a local X session?
<opeik> On an unrelated note, can anyone help me fix another problem?
<opeik> My USB keyboard doesn't work at the login screen
<opeik> I have to unplug and replug it
<opeik> It works in the BIOS and for GRUB
<auzty> Umeaboy, thanks for the answer, actually i don't know that upstart script execute almost same time when booting, so my flanneld not done started, but the docker started, so i set sleep time to docker 5s, and finally works :D
<Fudge> what did i do wrong, i configured raid 5 on 36gb drives but the partition created is 109gb
<Bashing-om> opeik: In bios, "plug and play " enabled ?
<opeik> There is no such option
<opeik> The motherboard is modern, so that shouldn't be a problem
<opeik> Like 2007-ish
<briso> does someone having problams with vpn??
<opeik> Also while Ubuntu is starting I see the "USB debounce failed" in the kernel messages
<phiona> Bashing-om: virtualbox, 4.3.36, 3.13.0-76-generic, i686: installed
<Bashing-om> opeik: Mu 2007 I must ! and as well .. set USB to legacy ( for my system ) .
<djr013> aptitude isn't showing long descriptions of packages, even though using "apt-cache show" does show these, any idea how I should fix this?
<Attentive> what is the command to show all dependencies of a package?
<opeik> Bashing-om, Line 864: Feb 24 10:20:41 icarus kernel: [    3.907173] usb 2-1-port3: connect-debounce failed
<opeik> I think it's related because right after it detects and sets up my mouse
<Fudge> Attentive:  try apt-cache show package
<opeik> Also only one of my keyboards does this
<opeik> The one that I use lmao
<Bashing-om> phiona: VM is not my thing. but, what is your specific issue ?
<charettes> How can I figure out the difference between the packaged version of PostgreSQL's /etc/postgresql/9.3/main/postgresql.conf file on Trusty and the actual file? I tried downloading the postgresql package with apt-get download and using dpkg-deb -x on it but it looks like this file is autogenerated somehow.
<phiona> Bashing-om: my issue is i cannot start anything in vbox.
<charettes> I also tried package content search for postgresql.conf (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=postgresql.conf&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any) with no success
<wolfcz> Hello. :) I made an update of mono from 3rd party repository. I should add that this version is recomended for my sw. 3rd party = official developer. After getting not functional updates someone suggested to disable 3rd party reositories and run sudo apt-get install -f. I did. My result is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15185339/ Can someone suggest what to do next? My servers are running on mono.
<Ben64> wolfcz: looks like you're having conflicts with the 3rd party packages still
<wolfcz> Ben64 please, could you navigate me some way how to fix it?
<Ben64> remove all the 3rd party stuff
<Bashing-om> !info libmono-security4.0-cil wily
<ubottu> libmono-security4.0-cil (source: mono): Mono Security library (for CLI 4.0). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4 (wily), package size 107 kB, installed size 674 kB
<wolfcz> Ben64 I do not want my servers to be stopped and my updates are broken, plus I do not know what should I do at the moment - where to look.
<Ben64> well they're going to have to be stopped
<wolfcz> Ben64 is there a way how I could keep my running mono from developper§s repository and get back the functionality of updates?
<opeik> wolfcz, Wait so let me get this straight
<opeik> You messed with a live production server
<opeik> And it broke
<Ben64> maybe, but 3rd party stuff isn't supported here
<opeik> And you want to fix it without stopping them
<opeik> Are you mad?
<Bashing-om> wolfcz: ^^ a long talk with the PPA peeps when seeing the return ' apt-cache policy libmono-cil-dev ' .
<Ubuntu_User> Im Trying to use WINE but It Says "BAD format" Can Anyone Help?
<Ben64> Ubuntu_User: when does it say it, how did you install wine, what are you doing, what version of ubuntu
<xeno_> i just got a message saying my boot partition is almost full, and I see that i have a few old initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic files, can I safely delete these?
<Ben64> xeno_: use the package manager to remove things, don't do it yourself
<xeno_> how do I know what packages to remove to free up space in the boot partition?
<wolfcz> Well, someone who uses the same version of mono?
<Bashing-om> xeno_: "safely" is with 'sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<xeno_> that worked, thank you
<Bashing-om> xeno_: :)
<Ubuntu_User> It Says It When I Try TO Lauch A Program With Wine, I Used Terminal To Install It, I am Trying To Launch A Steam Game, The Version Of Ubuntu Is MATE 15.10.
<Bashing-om> xeno_: Be aware. have to catch things in time, if partition gets full, then the package manager does not have the operating head room .
<Ben64> Ubuntu_User: how exactly did you install wine, what program, and is steam running in wine?
<xeno_> Bashing-om: Yes, I saw the partition fill to almost 100% before dropping to 50% caught it at just the right time, thanks again
<Ubuntu_User> No Steam Is Not Running In Wine. I Used My Flash drive to transfer the steam game files from my windows pc. I Did in The Terminal : "sudo apt-get wine1.6
<Ubuntu_User> Or Some command that looks similar.
<Ubuntu_User> The exact command is sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<Ubuntu_User> Ben64?
<hehnope> for btrfs how can I create a snapshot of / without it being seen as a subvolume of / ?
<Ben64> Ubuntu_User: you can't run a steam game without steam running
<reisio> hehnope: /msg alis list *btrfs*
<Ubuntu_User> You Can Actually locate the main game file you know.
<hehnope> huh?
<reisio> you could always not use btrfs' built in utilities, although I imagine that would be a waste
<reisio> hehnope: I'd ask the output of /msg alis list *btrfs*
<jbr> Hi folks. I just ran yum upgrade on a server with little more than nginx. The contents of my web directory were replaced with the default. What happened, and how can I prevent it from ever happening again?
<Ben64> Ubuntu_User: yep, but it doesn't work without steam
<jbr> I'm asking here because it seems like more of a yum/ubuntu thing than an nginx thing
<hehnope> If I do btrfs subvolume snapshot -r / /@snapshot-$(date +%s), then ls / I can see the snapshot. Basically I don't want it to appear there.
<reisio> jbr: yum has 0 to do with Ubuntu
<reisio> jbr: use your head
<Ben64> jbr: you might want to check in the channel for your distro
<reisio> hehnope: I'd ask the output of /msg alis list *btrfs*
<jbr> reisio: I ran the yum command on an installation of Ubuntu. It seems like it has *something* to do with it.
<reisio> jbr: it doesn't
<jbr> if nothing else, I assume the package came from official ubuntu repositories.
<reisio> probably only to unpack rpms or the like from red hat
<jbr> at very least, help me troubleshoot that instead of insulting me.
<reisio> I'd have to insult you first
<reisio> jbr: what'd you run, exactly?
<jbr> Ben64: Isn't Ubuntu my distro?
<reisio> jbr: cat /etc/*issue* /etc/*release*
<jbr> yum update; yum upgrade
<Ben64> not if you're installing packages with yum
<jbr> Holy crap you're right
 * jbr bows
<reisio> :p
<jbr> Too many hours on CentOS
<jbr> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<reisio> any number of hours would be
<jbr> geez.
<jbr> Soon to be former client runs WHM/Cpanel server. CentOS is the most palatable option that's fully supported.
<reisio> sounds like maybe your nginx config was replaced with the default
<reisio> likely all your data remains where it was
<jbr> reisio: it was. But how/why
<reisio> whether you know where that is is another matter
<reisio> good question
<jbr> I think I used the default webroot, so it's not in another path
<jbr> it was there when I booted the server, then logged into shell and did the upgrade/update
<reisio> likely still there, then
<jbr> er viceversa
<reisio> maybe it only added the default index.html
<reisio> and that's earlier in precedence
<djr013> on a fresh install of 15.10, aptitude isn't showing long descriptions of packages, even though using "apt-cache show" does show these, any idea how I should fix this?
<jbr> Hmm. I'm not sure if the image was hosted elsewhere. So index.html was overwritten. How do I prevent that?
<jbr> (in the future)
<jbr> Part of the problem, besides my distro confusion, is that I haven't touched this particular server in a year.
<reisio> jbr: well, it should really never happen
<reisio> jbr: but the ultimate answer to such questions is always: keep backups
<jbr> meh it was a 1 page site and not mine. :)
<reisio> I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with Debian to give you your answer
<reisio> someone else will be
<jbr> I'm less worried about losing that page than preventing it from recurring
<reisio> was the page online?
<reisio> if so, google and/or archive.org probably have a copy
<reisio> as to recurring: see preceding about backups
<jbr> I'm trying to migrate to nginx from apache eventually and this sort of behavior doesn't help me win favor for it.
<reisio> jbr: it's not to do with nginx, but Debian/apt
<jbr> not really. It's our placeholder site in case of a fail-whale situation.
<jbr> the "site" was up for a month and never used.
<reisio> it's also possible the default path simply changed
<jbr> precedence: where do I alter that?
<reisio> and you're looking at the default text at the new default path
<reisio> in nginx's config
<reisio> presumably found via dpkg -L nginx | grep -i etc, though not necessarily
<jbr> nope it didn't change. There are other files undisturbed.
<Guest47323> hello world
<jbr> I'm not alone. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1194074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1194074 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Default index.html blindly overwritten" [Medium,Triaged]
<jbr> changing root.
<mappinista>  /msg nickserv identify hiirc
<mappinista> oh jesus
<jbr> yeah that's the stuff of panic attacks.
<jackcom> tar <— what is it?
<Gallomimia> it stands for tape archive
<jackcom> tape archive
<Gallomimia> it was an archive format suitable for writing to a tape drive
<reisio> jackcom: it's both the name of the standard Unix archive format, and the executable for creating/decompressing it
<jackcom> ok thanks Gallomimia  and reisio  :)
<Gallomimia> it's still used today, and combined with a compression algorithm such as gzip or bzip
<manuel_> hola
<reisio> it's still the standard today
<manuel_> ayuda con instalacion de java
<reisio> and for that matter, tape drives are still used today
<Gallomimia> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> they're expensive, but _if_ you can afford them, they're actually one of the more economical solutions
<reisio> for the kind of storage capacities you're into if you can afford them :p
<reisio> the format obviously works whether you're using a tape drive or not, however
<Gallomimia> they're typically much much larger than disks. the old ones are smaller than hd's these days, but newer ones can get big big
<MarkusDBX> is there any way to do full machine state and disk snapshots (like suspend) on a linux machine natively. (Many suspends with history)
<reisio> MarkusDBX: you mean for data snapshots, or for having multiple suspended states you could choose to thaw from?
<tony_> hello everyone
<reisio> 'lo tones
<MarkusDBX> reisio: Yeah I mean full snapshots, ram+disk+gpu and such.
<MarkusDBX> reisio: Is virtualization a must for that?
<reisio> MarkusDBX: no
<reisio> you should be able to clone any suspend image you like
<reisio> and restore any
<reisio> I don't know the particulars, but it should be straightforward, probably heaps of tuts available
<MarkusDBX> reisio: so what is the feature called? So I can google it?
<MarkusDBX> what is the best google term for it =)
<reisio> probably: linux multiple suspend save restore
<MarkusDBX> ok I try, thanks
<nicu> hi
<nicu> ever heard of system76, is it any good?
<reisio> nicu: not really, no
<reisio> re: good
<nicu> dell or hp looks better to me
<nicu> dunno
<reisio> dell or hp is probably cheaper and lighter
<reisio> will it have gnu/linux preinstalled? Far less likely
<reisio> is that a big deal? Not hardly ever
<reisio> for example
<reisio> the cheapest system76 laptop is $650
<reisio> the cheapest laptop at walmart is about $140
<reisio> let's call it $150 for easy maths
<nicu> what is the point to advertise that it has ubuntu pre-installed?
<nicu> if the hardware sucks?
<reisio> that's a $500 tax just so you can avoid the... $150 Windows fee?
<reisio> well what is the point if it costs 300% more
<nicu> :-DD
<reisio> 333%*
<reisio> some people don't think things through
<reisio> and there is profit there :p
<reisio> not had super great experiences with dell
<reisio> have with hp
<reisio> admittedly the dells I had bad experiences with were other people's, who used Windows
<reisio> and Windows kills hardware
<LonelyDanbo> how do I troubleshoot my microphone not working? I tried searching online. I tried the front and back ports. I wonder if I can use my headphones as a microphone in case my mic is broken somehow.
<reisio> LonelyDanbo: probably need to jimmy a custom ~/.asoundrc
<reisio> I'm afraid I hate doing that every time and never remember the best steps
<reisio> first: search for your laptop model and "asoundrc" :D
<reisio> might get lucky
<LonelyDanbo> it's a desktop PC
<wafflejock> LonelyDanbo: yeah if you scream into a headphone it will sometimes work as a bad microphone, you can try a few things though
<reisio> LonelyDanbo: s/laptop/computer/
<wafflejock> LonelyDanbo: can also try alsamixer to adjust your mic settings and make sure it isn't muted
<wafflejock> LonelyDanbo: and arecord can be used at the command line to record from ALSA devices directly which is as low level an audio connection as you'll get I think
<LonelyDanbo> ok. looks like my mic is broken then. at least my headphones plugged into the mic are making the meter go up.
<wafflejock> LonelyDanbo: http://quicktoots.linux-audio.com/toots/quick-toot-arecord_and_rtmix-1.html
<wafflejock> LonelyDanbo: using a regular 1/8th or 3.5mm audio jack? if so yeah I'd guess just broken mic
<LonelyDanbo> what the... now my mic is making the bar go up too. I coulda sworn I tried it in the back port.
<Gallomimia> maybe you have a mute button on the mic?
<LonelyDanbo> nope. hrm.
<wafflejock> yah hard to say lots of things can go wrong with audio
<wafflejock> especially if you throw bluetooth or jackaudio stuff in the mix but even just alsa and pulseaudio things can get complicated
<LonelyDanbo> yeah.
<wafflejock> best to start with alsa tools though I think if you can
<Gallomimia> um, isn't pulseaudio the standard for ubuntu? i'm not sure how it connects with alsa
<Gallomimia> but that's involved too right?
<wafflejock> no alsa sits under pulsaudio both of them are running
<wafflejock> there's just some extra utils for accesing and messing with alsa in alsa-utils package I think
<wafflejock> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.29-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 923 kB, installed size 2128 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<LonelyDanbo> I don't even remember if I have ALSA
<wafflejock> it should be there running just, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils, then run alsamixer the link I pasted above has some sample arecord and aplay commands
<LonelyDanbo> yeah just... I seem to recall that one of the two messes my audio up when I install it.
<wafflejock> LonelyDanbo: no that's Jack audio you're thinking of probably
<wafflejock> Jack and Pulse don't regularly play nice together unless you install another module to bridge between em
<LonelyDanbo> no. ALSA or pulse, one of the two.
<wafflejock> so far as I know alsa itself is already installed and runs as the low level layer connecting to the hardware and pulse connects to alsa but I could be totally wrong
<wafflejock> either way the utils don't cause any issues on my system
<LonelyDanbo> yeah but your system isn't my system.
<wafflejock> I did have issues when configuring Jack and running Pulse at the same time so I could do some midi stuff but in recent times haven't seen any issues with alsa and pulse
<wafflejock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/426983/how-can-i-tell-if-im-using-alsa-or-pulse-audio-by-default-switching-to-i3-wm
<wafflejock> it uses both
<wafflejock> so you should be all good to test it out with the alsa utilities if that doesn't work then it's not likely anything else will in my experience, usually if things are working in alsa then they work fine in pulseaudio (again for the most part there are definitely edge cases)
<prelovedgood> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on an X60 tablet and experience automatic logouts whenever the mouse is in the bottom left corner when the screen is swiveled. Dmesg doesn't have any useful information, is there another way to find out what is causing this?
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: can you try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and do the mouse thing
<prelovedgood> trying now, sorry in advance if this disconnects
<lotuspsychje> np
<Guest21545> ...
<lotuspsychje> Guest21545: can we help you?
<Guest21545> no
<Guest21545> thank you
<Guest21545> 有没有中国的
<prelovedgood> back, captured event log at time of undesired logout http://pastebin.ca/3380556.
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: did you try 14.04 ?
<prelovedgood> not yet, (was going to resort to that as the fallback option), looks like an acpid or xorg event is triggered
<prelovedgood> maybe it is solved in an upstream kernel or xorg
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: any reason you choosing 12.04 for your tablet? i think 14.04 might have better touch support
<prelovedgood> I will upgrade soon, lotuspsychje!
<prelovedgood> swiveling now with acpid disabled
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: fresh install instead mate, might do some good to your device
<squarelocker> Greetings. I just spent the entire day trying to setup my ubuntu VM in windows azure so I can reliably use RDP (remote desktop), but it kept disconnecting at random times. My question, would be...does anyone use RDP successfully or is vncserver running on the VM a better option?
<lotuspsychje> squarelocker: be carefull with rdp and vnc for security reasons
<lotuspsychje> squarelocker: can you get your work done is ssh?
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: could also be user related, try creating another user and test from there?
<squarelocker> lotuspsychje: I'm now using SSH to create a tunnel, vncserver is running on my ubuntu VM and I'm running vncviewer on my windows machine. My connection is very reliable, just checking with the experts (all of you) to see if that is the common practice.
<prelovedgood> disabling acpid works
<lotuspsychje> squarelocker: maybe the ##networking guys can assist better in your layout, but again try to avoid vnc/vncviewer etc, youl get hammered 24/7
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: nice one!
<prelovedgood> lotuspsychje: thank you, does acpid do anything useful?
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: hibernation and stuff,
<squarelocker> lotuspsychje: I will check with those guys. My 5901 port is not even exposed, I have to explicitly open it when running Azure VMs. I do feel that I'm somewhat in a safe place. I appreciate your feedback.
<lotuspsychje> prelovedgood: i would try 14.04.4 fresh on your device, you might have better total experience
<lotuspsychje> squarelocker: ok mate, not sure there's a specific ubuntu/azure channel
<littlebear> squarelocker, for remote desktop are u using xrdp?
<squarelocker> littlebear: yes, but the connection was not reliable at all when using windows RDP (the built-in one). Running application would disconnect me, and sometimes it would close down after connecting...very weird behaviour.
<littlebear> squarelocker, odd, i only experienced that with the bundled xrdp, i had to compile it myself for the most upgraded, it's in github
<squarelocker> littlebear: that is good to know. I will have to give that a shot. Thanks.
<Persistant> What's up errrebody
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: welcome, how can we help you?
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, Just did a fresh install.
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: great, welcome to the community
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: if you need any handy packages, just ask
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, I have a system 76 galago ultra with an M SSD and a 1 TB HDD
<Persistant> Oh, I'm looking to get a job in IT security, I'm not a total noob.
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: system76 has ubuntu by default, why did you reinstall?
<Persistant> I broke the golden rule
<Persistant> lotus
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, never sudo what you do not understand
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, I also got this amazing book with an install disk in it unlike any I've seen.
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: lets keep the channel free for ubuntu support
<Persistant> It's a massive book. Official Ubuntu I believe. When I tried it on my desktop without installing it looked amazing, different than normal, so I thought I'd install it on my system 76.
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, Apologies, I am new to IRC.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Persistant
<ubottu> Persistant: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Persistant> Problem is, does not see my sound driver.
<Persistant> Oh, ok thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: wich ubuntu version did you install?
<Persistant> 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: update to 14.04.4 latest please
<Persistant> Sorry, I have 14.04
<Persistant> LTS
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: did it came with 15.10 by defaault on system76?
<Persistant> I just checked about computer
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: lsb_release -a
<Persistant> no, it came with the first 14 rollout
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: i dont understand mate, why did you reinstall fresh?
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, I had messed something up over using sudo
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, lol, I know, total idiot.
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: what does lsb_release -a show you?
<Persistant> No LSB modules are available.
<Persistant> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Persistant> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Persistant> Release:	14.04
<Persistant> Codename:	trusty
<lotuspsychje> good
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: check your syslog or dmesg for the sound errors
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Persistant
<Persistant> I tried that too actually
<ubottu> Persistant: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Persistant> I'm not a total beginner and not an expert.
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, got it
<lotuspsychje> Persistant: we dont judge here novice or expert, just focus on the issue
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, alsa was disabled
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Persistant
<ubottu> Persistant: Glad you made it! :-)
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, I forced rebooted it and it picked up my mic.
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, Thanks for the help. What's the chat forum?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Persistant
<ubottu> Persistant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Persistant> lotuspsychje, No, thank you.
<_SLM_> Hi - update manager notified me of a bunch of new updates and as per routine I just approved them all. Anyway, it said "not enough free disk space" on /boot. My HDD has 55GB free diskspace, wtf?
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: try cleaning out with bleachbit
<pavan> ls
<pavan> exit
<pavan> quit
<_SLM_> Okay, thanks lotuspsychje
<_SLM_> Weird that Ubuntu can't handle this automatically
<_SLM_> But OK
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: the user is responsible for cleaning/optimizing own system not ubuntu
<_SLM_> I don't make my system dirty? Why would I have to clean it?
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: daily use makes a system fuller
<_SLM_> Heh, I thought that was a Windows-thing :P
<_SLM_> Okay
<_SLM_> I suppose it makes sense, many moving parts
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: a system needs a carefull owner to keep it maintained :p
<_SLM_> I'm not careful? :P
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: your /boot is full and need attention from you :p
<_SLM_> Alright, learned something new. /boot needs maintenance :)
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: the whole system aswell
<_SLM_> What else do I need to do?
<_SLM_> Is defragging also required on Linux?
<Jordan_U> _SLM_: /boot/ only needsaintainance if you have a separate /boot/ partition. Why did you create a separate /boot partition rather than have it be part of /?
<_SLM_> I didn't
<_SLM_> afaik
<_SLM_> Is this not default?
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: no doesnt need, is it hd mechanical or ssd?
<_SLM_> hdd, not ssd
<Jordan_U> _SLM_: Someone did. It's not default. Did you perhaps choose LVM or full disk encryption during installation?
<_SLM_> I choose no full disk encryption, that's the only thing afaik that I didn't default
<_SLM_> dunno what LVM is
<_SLM_> Linux Virtual Machine? Just guessing..
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: whats your ubuntu version?
<_SLM_> 14.04
<_SLM_> LTS
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: clean or upgraded a lot in the past?
<Jordan_U> _SLM_: Please pastebin the output of "mount" and the contents of /etc/fstab.
<_SLM_> No upgrades, no real cleaning either
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: i meant clean install sorry
<_SLM_> clean install
<_SLM_> moved from windows to ubuntu 6 months ago or so
<_SLM_> daily use since
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: ok try what Jordan_U suggested
<_SLM_> s
<_SLM_> ./etc/fstab doesnt exist
<ouroumov__> nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/fstab
<ouroumov__> No dot
<_SLM_> I added dot for IRC
<ouroumov__> Uh
<_SLM_> cant start since with /
<_SLM_> *sentence
<ouroumov__> No fstab, that's weird
<_SLM_> bash: cd: /etc/fstab: Is geen map
<_SLM_> Is geen map = Is no directory
<ouroumov__> It's a file _SLM_
<_SLM_> oh
<_SLM_> http://termbin.com/jkbz
<_SLM_> http://pastebin.com/raw/zZ5AXVSE
<lotuspsychje> hmm /dev/mapper is encryption right Jordan_U ?
<_SLM_> termbin = fstab
<_SLM_> pastebin = mount
<hateball> it can be lvm, that's even suggested default is it not
<hateball> anyhow, boot is on its own partition by the looks of it
<lotuspsychje> _SLM_: i would try bleachbit as root, and clean out system..see what it does
<_SLM_> okay, will do
<linuxlove> hello every body
<vincent42> hi all, there used to be a "file size view" in konqueror that would display a chart of space used by files
<vincent42> is that not installed by default ? if not what packages has it ?
<linuxlove> i need to download android studio i live at Iran i cant download it what should i do?
<vincent42> linuxlove: google is blocked in Iran ?
<linuxlove> vincent42, yes
<linuxlove> vincent42, what should i do?
<vincent42> you could use a vpn
<vincent42> or find some mirror that is accessible in Iran
<linuxlove> vincent42, i dunno any mirror
<linuxlove> vincent42, just http://mirror.sito.ir/Oracle%20Database
<linuxlove> but i get 404 not found
<Jordan_U> _SLM_: You're using LVM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm . It's definitely not default so if you didn't know you enabled it then you should probably pay better attention when installing.
<vincent42> linuxlove: your best bet is to use a vpn I guess
<linuxlove> vincent42, Forbidden
<linuxlove> You don't have permission to access /Oracle Database on this server.
<_SLM_> Joran_U I see..
<_SLM_> *Jordan_U
<linuxlove> vincent42, i never used from vpn
<linuxlove> vincent42, how can use a proxy for that
<hateball> Jordan_U: I actually do think it is default, "use full disk with LVM"
 * hateball boots an installer to see
<hateball> _SLM_: you can just manually delete old kernels to free up enough space to let apt-get autoremove run successfully. There are also various scripts that can remove all but the currently used kernel etc
<linuxlove> vincent42, could you put this link in another place for me or in dropbox please?
<_SLM_> Currently bleachbit is running, hateball. Does that remove old kernels?
<hateball> _SLM_: No idea, I've not used it
<_SLM_> okay
<hateball> _SLM_: But I am assuming since lotuspsychje suggested it, it will
<EN> 2
<_SLM_> Okay
<_SLM_> It's taking quite long, looks like it was really necessary
<hateball> _SLM_: afaik it is some software that cleans browser cache etc, which consists of many small files and that takes a good while as well
<hateball> Surely it has some way of telling you what it actually does?
<_SLM_> Yeah, it's logging output lots of small files being wiped
<_SLM_> Not one big one taking long, just lots of small
<_SLM_> Anyway, it'll take a while. I assume it will work when it's done. Thanks for helping lotuspsychje, Jordan_U, ouroumov__ and hateball
<pragomer_1> is it possible to setup a pxe-server on ubuntu without using that server as dhcp-server? (because I want my "consumer-router" to be dhcp)
<hateball> pragomer_1: as long as your router can tell your dhcp clients where the pxe server is
<hateball> pragomer_1: that is, be able to supply option 66 and 67. something I doubt the original firmware does
<pragomer_1> I successfully used a kind of pxe boot using a grml.org iso in virtualbox.. activated "grml-terminalserver" and I could boot from pxe from any computer in the lan.. so I think the router is able to do that?
<jackcom> what is nmtui?
<pragomer_1> how can I realize a pxe-multiboot-server (e.g. for serveral distributions, windows 7 setup iso, etc)  with ubuntu-server? Installed tftpd-hpa but dont know how to continue
<dimbass> hi all
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> can someone put this link for me in dropbox please
<linuxlove> https://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r22.6.2-linux.tgz
<box> linuxlove why?
<linuxlove> box, my country is blocked
<popey> That's offtopic for #ubuntu
<popey> we're not a file distribution or content control avoidance channel.
<Gamah> popey: <3
<linuxlove> popey, i know
<popey> linuxlove: so maybe take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Gamah> When exactly is 16.04 out?
<Fudge> april
<Gamah> Is there not a specific day?
<popey> Gamah: yes
<Gamah> Fair enough
<popey> Gamah: typically around the 23rd or so of april
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<nicu`> guys
<nicu`> do you feel like me that android
<popey> Gamah: 21st this
<nicu`> isn't all that linux-like
<nicu`> and ubuntu touch
<nicu`> is way more linux?
<popey> nicu`: offtopic
<popey> this is a support channel, not a general discussion one.
<nicu`> a ok
<Gamah> Can I go from 14.04 straight to 16.04? Binary answer is enough.
<somsip> Gamah: 1
<popey> Gamah: kinda
<popey> Gamah: we enable that after the point release, so when 16.04.1 ships
<popey> Gamah: but you can force it yourself, and that typically should work fine.
<Gamah> Sweet... Mental note set, thanks!
<popey> np
<somsip> Gamah: many prefer to reinstall a new LTS. I went from 12.04 to 14.04 fine, so you dont *have* to
<Gamah> somsip: if upgrading over SSH fails me I'll probably reinstall next time I'm physically close to the machine :)
<somsip> Gamah: fair enough
<popey> Gamah: I'd give it a week or so after release, so everyone else finds the upgrade issues before you have to hit them :)
<Gamah> With my history I'll remember when 16.10 drops
<mahdi> hi all
<mahdi> i use dd to clone my two hard driver
<bq_> how to turn on sshd on vm?
<mahdi> and now i want do it again there is any way to dd copy only difference between two hard disk ?
<hateball> mahdi: well if it's cloned, you could mount the filesystems and use rsync instead
<mahdi> hateball, and how i can use rsync in whole of hard disk
<hateball> mahdi: You wouldnt rsync the disk, you would rsync files on the partitions
<mahdi> HalfEatenPie, i install new package after last cloning and i want see all change in first hard in second hard
<mahdi> hateball, i install new package after last cloning and i want see all change in first hard in second hard
<djr013> mahdi: if you only care about general changes, not low-level filesystem things, you might try Meld to compare the two
<gshmu> why see the pid and jobs id when I run command `command  > /dev/null &` ...  why the pid not > /dev/null
<nbusrone> Any option I can clone a Windows 7 OS Ntfs and mount it and extract files ? using clonezilla as cloning ?
<ren0v0> hey, i have an application that won't expand when i click it in unity bar, it runs fine but when i click another window i can't bring it back to the front, any ideas ?
<auronandace> ren0v0: alt+tab?
<miedziak> I want to give a windows user gui remote user login to  my ubuntu machine, can you recomend appropriate software?.
<roberto_> hola
<samaraa> hi r rios
<JonnyK> hello
<samaraa> the whole amazon lenz scandal
<samaraa> does anyone have ethical issues over this
<samaraa> as i do?
<Fudge> we disable that in our images
<samaraa> sure
<samaraa> but why should it be 'opt out' ?
<samaraa> take your time fudge
<JonnyK> is there a way to make a new ubuntu USB Stick
<JonnyK> crypt on boot
<JonnyK> with veracrypt or something
<Fudge> samaraa:  not all canonical decisions are supported by the community
<timetocode> (linux newbie here) what is a way of configuring permissions for a /www/ folder such that nginx/apache can do what they must, but that I can have a user that can alter/upload files via ftp?
<hateball> timetocode: Make a group owner of the directory. Make the apache user and the regular user members of that group.
<timetocode> hateball, is www-data a group or a user?
<hateball> timetocode: It could be anything, where are you reading this?
<timetocode> hateball, o
<hateball> timetocode: permissions are set as owner:group
<timetocode> hateball, i've recently installed ubuntu and ngix, and my www folder has www-data:www-data
<hateball> timetocode: yes commonly a user also has a group with the same name
<hateball> timetocode: anyhow, you could make another user member of the www-data group. or create a brand new group that has permissions on the desired folder
<timetocode> if i wanted my user to write, but didnt want www-data to write ( i think www-data is what nginx uses..? ) could i make my user the owner, and then still ahve the group like  myuser:www-data
<hateball> timetocode: yes, if you set the permissions that way
<hateball> so it's rwxr--r-- or whatever you like
<timetocode> hateball, okay that makes sense to me, ty
<hateball> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<EriC^^> ^ use x too
<EriC^^> rwxr-xr-x
<timetocode> it is going to be drwxr-xr-x myuser:www-data when done, i think
<k-joseph_> cool, bash scripting is cool and quiclk; i want to extract "20160222" out of "/home/root/emtReport_20160222.pdf", any simplest way to do this, kind stuck abit
<eahmedshendy> Do you recommend a video recording software another than recordmydesktop?
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: kazam
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | eahmedshendy
<ubottu> eahmedshendy: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (wily), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: Thank you :)
<bibi23> For a script in my $PATH, is there a way to forward its execution to the next match for some cases?
<k-joseph> What's the easiest way to extract "20160222" out of "/home/root/emtReport_20120222.pdf" in bash script?
<hateball> k-joseph: what do you mean by "extract" ?
<hateball> k-joseph: do you want to rename the file? or use the numbers for something else?
<Sverdar> mmh maybe grep [0-9]
<mgor> k-joseph, echo "/home/root/emtReport_20120222.pdf" | sed -r 's/.*([0-9]{8}).*/\1/'
<Sverdar> yeah that lol
<mgor> very greedy though
<hateball> Things can get overly complex unless we know the end goal :)
<Ben64> echo "/home/root/emtReport_20120222.pdf" | grep -o [0-9].*[0-9]
<timetocode> i'm making an upstart script to daemonize a node app, the key line is 'exec sudo -u myuser npm start' -- when i do this, there is somwthing wrong with the permissions, but i can run npm start as myuser when outside of the script, what am i doing wrong?
<k-joseph> mgor that path keeps changing which means that index is not the best way out
<reisio> egrep -io '[0-9]+'
<reisio> keeps changing?
<reisio> what hateball said
<k-joseph> resio it's not always the same
<reisio> k-joseph: what hateball said
<hateball> k-joseph: You still havent told us what you are looking to do
<alain_> Hi there. I need help with my laptop. I can't controle volume up/down/mute when I am in a game in fullsceen
<hateball> k-joseph: What is the end goal?
<reisio> alain_: why not?
<k-joseph> I want to assign part of that path date like to a variable
<reisio> how're you getting the filename
<reisio> probably mgor's first one was fine
<reisio> replace the echo value with whatever your filename source is
<k-joseph> I find it by name,  so I have several files with almost the same name but varying dates
<hateball> k-joseph: Will there only be one... oh you said it
<Mikaze> Anyone have an opinion on how far Ubuntu has come in the area of accessibility for the blind?  Noticed you've come far enough to distribute documentation in portable EPUB format already.)
<alain_> reisio, I have no idea, keys just don't do anything
<reisio> alain_: what make/model?
<reisio> Mikaze: there are a few distros specifically catering to the blind
<reisio> I doubt Ubuntu would compare favorably
<reisio> not that it couldn't, with a great deal of reconfiguration
<alain_> reisio, HP, model 17-P128NF
<k-joseph> hateball there many files of a similar folder path but varying file name which differ by the date I want to extra out of such a path
<reisio> k-joseph: and then what will you do
<eugenio_> hi all, I would like to enable the extension .phtml in apache2, but not by using the common php5 module, I need to use php-fpm. FastCGI seems to be configured well, but I don't know where I need to set up AddType application/x-httpd-php .phtml ?
<Mikaze> Not like the others don't require the same configuration.  I have yet to get yasr running in <gasp!> Debian, and I've been running it for  a decade now.
<reisio> Mikaze: no there are actually distros _specifically_ for the blind, preconfigured
<reisio> again, not that you can't reconfigure any one distro to be like another, it's just about upfront work
<reisio> but given the specificity, it'd be a fair amount of it
<k-joseph> resio read it's content which is not a problem to me
<Mikaze> Please just tell me one thing.  Is there a "nfbtrans" package in Ubuntu?
<reisio> Mikaze: screenreading is rather the wrong approach, IMO
<reisio> what you want is text renderers in the first place
<reisio> and something like emacspeak
<Mikaze> That's what I've been telling the Gnome-Orca guys from day 1.
<hateball> k-joseph: like... if you are in the folder with the file(s) in question, this will strip out only the numbers from it
<hateball> k-joseph: for i in $(ls |grep [0-9]|sed 's/[a-Z|._]//'g); do echo $i; done
<timetocode> i can normally hit ctrl-x to close out of a running node process.. but i ran one with an extra layer to it, by typing 'exec sudo -u myuser /usr/bin/npm start' (which starts a node process) and now my console is just the log of the process.. how can i quit this?
<hateball> k-joseph: you may need to add other characters to the sed part if you want to remove those... and instead of echo, run whatever you need
<reisio> Mikaze: nfbtrans looks like a single C file, you could just cc build it
<crestcore_> hi
<reisio> hi crest
<Mikaze> Tried.  Too many missing libs in my distro.  Only one I've seen with it is Gentoo, and I'n still not ready to run around recompiling everything.  I wanna use the system, not continuously work on it. <grins>
<crestcore_> Is there is a core ubuntu of small size
<crestcore_> without gui
<Mikaze> Alright reisio.  Thanks.  Nice chatting with you.
 * Mikaze waves...
<reisio> Mikaze: should be a brief compile
<crestcore_> hi reisio
<crestcore_> Is there is a core ubuntu of small size
<Ben64> minimal
<reisio> ^ crestcore_ is what it's called (minimalcd image)
<crestcore_> can you send me the link to download
<Ben64> crestcore_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (top result from googling 'ubuntu minimal')
<crestcore_> what is size occupied after installation?
<Ben64> depends on what you choose
<crestcore_> can i install java, tomcat and mysql on it?
<reisio> yes
<crestcore_> ty
<reisio> np dood
<reisio> you might consider not java, nginx, and mariadb/postgresql instead :)
<inmoubount> hellow
<inmoubount> hi
<inmoubount> ..
<inmoubount> hi
<inmoubount> hellow
<JayJay> Noob here- You can get a used server of ebay (Xeons, 32gb ram, etc) for a low price. Could you get an old server and install linux on it?
<inmoubount> ky
<reisio> JayJay: yup
<inmoubount> hi
<inmoubount> iam korean
<reisio> inmoubount: nice
<inmoubount> you?
<reisio> I'm swiss/german/english/something
<inmoubount> what your name
<inmoubount> ?
<inmoubount> hi
<inmoubount> hello
<reisio> my name is Alfonso Preguntas Supradupra
<JayJay> reisio: how hard would it be?
<reisio> JayJay: zero hard
<inmoubount> what are u frome
<reisio> JayJay: servers are simpler hardware, they're more likely to have been tested against Unix systems, they're made up of hardware that power user developers prefer
<inmoubount> ..
<JayJay> reisio: Thanks, Thats good to know. Why dont people use old servers then? Is it because there noisy?
<inmoubount> ?
<reisio> and, realistically, GNU/Linux installs to just about anything anyway
<reisio> JayJay: for what, desktops?
<inmoubount> yet
<reisio> they're an odd shape, and they're /a lot more/ than what most people need
<JayJay> reisia: yeah
<reisio> also, most people don't even know what a server is
<reisio> or a 1U
<reisio> or a blade
<reisio> or an OS
<inmoubount> ..
<reisio> most people are very ignorant of computery things, probably 'cause it's all so superfluous
<reisio> JayJay: also: r-e-i-TAB
<reisio> reisio:
<reisio> inmoubount: Florida, Norte America
<inmoubount> wow
<reisio> yes, I know
<BlackVenom> Morning folks
<inmoubount> hmm
<reisio> mornin, BV
<inmoubount> im korean
<inmoubount> my name is inmo
<reisio> cool name
<BlackVenom> If I insert a USB device, does Ubuntu automatically install the drivers for it if available
<inmoubount> yes
<inmoubount> ^^
<reisio> BlackVenom: no, it already did that during installation
<JayJay> Thanks for all your help guys. I appreciate it :)
<reisio> it'll already work when you insert it
<inmoubount> insert i?
<inmoubount> what?
<BlackVenom> right super :-)
<reisio> BlackVenom: if you're talking about a storage device, anyway
<BlackVenom> Oh no. It's a DVB-T2 receiver
<reisio> usb storage is pretty generic, there are only like 3 drivers, I'm sure Ubuntu has them all enabled
<inmoubount> 한글
<reisio> BlackVenom: ah, pardon me
<reisio> BlackVenom: let's check
<inmoubount> 한국어
<inmoubount> 할줄 아세요
<lotuspsychje> !kor | inmoubount
<inmoubount> 네
<lotuspsychje> !kor
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<reisio> BlackVenom: which one?
<inmoubount> 모르나요
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows the korean trigger?
<reisio> you said you're korean, and yet your words come out left-to-right! :p
<reisio> lotuspsychje: /msg alis list *ubunt*kr ?
<BlackVenom> One moment
<inmoubount> ㅋㅋ
<inmoubount> ^^
<reisio> s/kr/ko
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*ko
<lotuspsychje> !korea | inmoubount
<ubottu> inmoubount: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<inmoubount> 어려워
<lotuspsychje> got it
<reisio> that's the silly way to go about it
<reisio> :D
<BlackVenom> reisio, its a august dvb-t210
<inmoubount> 영어 도 어려워
<inmoubount> come on
<inmoubount> why
<inmoubount> hi
<inmoubount> hello
<inmoubount> ^^
<BlackVenom> Strange. got disconnected then
<BlackVenom> reisio, it's also know as MyGica T230 or Geniatech T230 I believe
<reisio> BlackVenom: you might need to sudo modprobe dvb-usb-dw2102 or similar
<BlackVenom> grrr
<reisio> BlackVenom: you might need to sudo modprobe dvb-usb-dw2102 or similar
<BlackVenom> Keep getting 'socket closed by remote peer'
<crestcore_> hi reisio
<reisio> ohai
<BlackVenom> Thanks reisio, what does that do
<crestcore_> do you have installation instructions of minimalcd?
<reisio> BlackVenom: the driver is inside Linux (the kernel) by default, but you might have to load it explicitly: as a module the process is: sudo modprobe dvb-usb-dw2102
<reisio> crestcore_: it's automated
<crestcore_> okay i burned the iso image on usb and booted but it says no OS found
<reisio> BlackVenom: you might want to update your IRC client, or replace it with something else
<crestcore_> reisio :  okay i burned the iso image on usb and booted but it says no OS found [16:09] == OOPManZA [~OOPMan@154.66.249.84] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<crestcore_> reisio :  okay i burned the iso image on usb and booted but it says no OS found
<reisio> BlackVenom: https://dl.hexchat.net/hexchat/osx/HexChat-2.10.2.app.zip
<reisio> crestcore_: burned?
<crestcore_> burn
<reisio> one does not burn an image to usb
<radxxx> Hello Iv e got a dual boot question
<reisio> prove it
<reisio> ...or don't
<radxxx> dualboot on windows 10 desktop. Imma gonna install 2nd drive for Ubuntu. However I would like the win10 drive to be untouched
<radxxx> no change in boot manager
<reisio> radxxx: reorder the drives so Ubuntu is first
<reisio> that will be simplest
<radxxx> wont grub write anything onto the win10 drive?
<reisio> no
<reisio> it'll write to the first drive
<reisio> that's what makes reordering simpler
<reisio> that's why reordering is simplest*
<radxxx> cool :) ty
<reisio> you can also explicitly tell it where to write, but it's simplest to reorder, for a variety of reasons
<radxxx> will it also work if I unplug the win10 drive when installing buntu?
<reisio> yes indeed
<radxxx> :)
<reisio> though you'll need to...
<reisio> update-grub after you re-plug the windows drive
<radxxx> yepyep read that somewhere. wont be a problem
<radxxx> thank you again
<reisio> unplugging it will at least protect you from accidentally deleting it/repartitioning/etc. :p
<radxxx> lol my thoughts exactly
<reisio> not the worst idea ever :p
<crestcore> can you please suggest a very small foot print linux where we can Run Java application, with spring, hibernate and tomcat, web services
<Pointblank> Hello I have coliding repositories ... need quick solution - removal of Mono versions which made mess, my apt is broken - updates do not work, servers are down. I think I need reinstall mono, eventualy downgrade it. Linux is not my best friend, pls help
<darkOden> exit
<Ben64> crestcore: you should ask in ##linux ... this channel is for ubuntu support only
<lotuspsychje> Pointblank: did you add external ppa's?
<k1l_> crestcore: Lubuntu is the most lightweight ubuntu version. or the server install, that comes wihtoiut a desktop
<Pointblank> lotuspsychje I added repositories from official developper. They were highly recommended for running my apps. It was all ok until update. I can remove all and start again but the time matters to me
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Pointblank maybe start here?
<ubottu> Pointblank maybe start here?: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Pointblank> ubottu I can disable the repositories from graphic environment still ... not sure which ones to keep and which ones to leave
<ubottu> Pointblank: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hexhaxtron> I'm trying to install all packages of Kali using Katoolin but I'm getting this: http://sprunge.us/RHHf
<hexhaxtron> What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Pointblank
<ubottu> Pointblank: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ben64> hexhaxtron: kali isn't supported here, nor is adding 3rd party repositories
<hexhaxtron> Ben64: how can I see all packages available of a specific source?
<Ben64> you can do that in synaptic
<Pointblank> sudo !sources
<Pointblank> bash: !sources: event not found
<lotuspsychje> hexhaxtron: install pentesting packages available on the official ubuntu repos instead
<spliffy> NwS: maybe you don't need to remove anything. Ext filesystems by default reserve some space
<crestcore> Hi
<mss_cyclist> hi. i try to recover a possible corrupted sd card.
<crestcore> Hi
<mss_cyclist> when i put into the card reader it appears for 2 seconds when i issue watch -n0 lsscsi
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: install testdisk
<mss_cyclist> then it disappears
<mss_cyclist> so i have no entry in /dev
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: hmm can you pastebin us the tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your card?
<Kartagis> can I upgrade from i686 to x86_64?
<k1l_> Kartagis: no. only by new install
<mss_cyclist> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/fMrUMj6B
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: yeah device disconnects: ubuntu kernel: [4929334.136708] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 50
<mss_cyclist> i guess this is because the sdcard is possible corrupted
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: this is an sd slot in the laptop you connect it?
<mss_cyclist> yes, it is. another sd card is recognized perfectly fine
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: ok can you try if gparted can still see the card?
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: gksu gparted and right ontop above see if the card lists
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: wich ubuntu version is this?
<mss_cyclist> i already tried gparted. it does not show
<mss_cyclist> it is ubuntu 14.04 lts
<mss_cyclist> i could see the card for a fraction of time when i issued following command:
<mss_cyclist> watch -n 0 lsscsi
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: can you see if you got these installed? sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs
<mss_cyclist> both are installed
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: tought so
<mss_cyclist> do i need to uninstall them?
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: no its fine
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: did you test the card in another pc?
<mss_cyclist> it was from a mobile and ejected without unmounting
<mss_cyclist> it is not recognized in the mobile or under windows
<mss_cyclist> my hope was to recover the card under linux
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: can you see any marks of damage on the card itself?
<Ben64> what brand sd card
<mss_cyclist> the card looks mechanically fine
<mss_cyclist> it is samsung 8gb micro sd hc
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: can you turn it over to the back, and make sure there's no thin crack on the back?
<Ben64> micro sd cards are pretty fragile
<lotuspsychje> ive seen a lot of new samsung cards cracked in the new case
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: also if gparted cant recognize, i dont think we need to test recovering data with testdisk neither...
<mss_cyclist> if i have a look at it, it might have a tiny damage
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<mss_cyclist> no software will be able to recover until it is not created in /dev
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: like Ben64 says, its really fragile
<BlackVenom> I was speaking to someone before about installing drives for a USB TV Tuner card
<BlackVenom> But I think I installed the wrong drivers
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: i presuse you had wanted data on it still?
<BlackVenom> Anyone know how to install drivers hee?
<mss_cyclist> yes, i was asked to recover some photos
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: i think the card is rip
<mss_cyclist> i am afraid it is...
<lotuspsychje> mss_cyclist: and i think glue wont fix neither as maybe the internal parts might be damaged
<Ben64> could send it into a professional repair place, pay hundreds at least and maybe get nothing
<upbeta> fresh install ubuntu15.10 on my new Dell XPS15 shows only this option http://imgur.com/sUp99FU
<upbeta> I followed this thread to setup the machine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2301071&p=13382949#post13382949
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: regular ubuntu desktop install?
<upbeta> yes..
<upbeta> but its on a laptop (Dell XPS15 9550)
<mss_cyclist> thanks for the efford
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: what Os came by the machine?
<upbeta> win10 and its fully wiped out
<Ben64> upbeta: looks like a problem with unity/3d/drivers
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: did you had system error on unity after login?
<upbeta> nope.. I even tried running recovery mode.. but still getting the same thing..
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: tell us what kind of graphics card you got?
<upbeta> I got nvidia on this
<jackneill> hey
<jackneill> http://design.canonical.com/2016/02/designing-for-convergence/
<upbeta> same as describe on the thread.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2301071&p=13382949#post13382949
<jackneill> where can i download /preview th apps in that article?
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: optimus card huh?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | jackneill
<ubottu> jackneill: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> jackneill: "
<k1l_> Designing for convergence Jouni's photo Jouni Helminen Posted on 24th February 2016Filed under: Design Development
<k1l_> Share this article:
<upbeta> lotuspsychje: yes.. actually, I did got the install right on the 1st time I installed ubuntu15.10 on this machine.. issue was.. it no longer boots up by the time change the "Appearance" and along with the change of Appearance, I upgraded the kernel to 4.3 which is why I am not sure why it's no longer booting.. so I ended up re-installing the OS
<k1l_> Share on Twitter
<k1l_> Share via Email
<k1l_> Share on Facebook
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: i would test a lower nvidia version + nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: another thing you can try is a daly 16.04 on that machine, see what it does there
<lotuspsychje> daily
<upbeta> ok.. let me try that
<k1l_> Like many apps, Dekko uses a list view to represent the primary level, and a detail view to show the secondary level. Where there’s room, these views can be displayed side by side, but on small screen screens or very shrunk windows, a PageStack showing only the list becomes the primary screen. On larger screens or expanded windows, the page stack automatically progresses into the familiar two-panel configuration. This adaptive layout is common o
<k1l_> n responsive websites, and our SDK team have built a component in the UI toolkit that does most of the hard work for you – AdaptivePageLayout.
<k1l_> email-desktop
<k1l_> The list item, which lives in the list component, is another example of ready made component that helps developers write convergent apps with less effort. The new ListItem in our toolkit has useful, well designed default layouts baked in when using ListItemLayout. It is also optimised for both touch and pointer interaction – via ListItemActions. A common pattern of interacting with list items on touch devices is to drag them left or right revealing
<k1l_> a contextual menu containing key actions such as delete. When using a pointer, however, you would typically right click and use the contextual menu to reveal the same menu. Our UI Toolkit supports both types of input at all times, so you could drag the item left or right using a mobile or touch-enabled monitor, or right click using a mouse. We believe users should be free to mix how they interact with our components using whatever means is at their disposal
<k1l_> and to their liking.
<k1l_> This behaviour is already baked into our ListItem component, so users will have a consistent experience when using apps, and developers will save time not having to roll their own solutions.
<k1l_> Music
<k1l_>  convergence-music
<k1l_> The music app is another example of the super talented Ubuntu community getting involved in building some of our core apps together with our internal teams. You might remember Andrew Hayzen and Victor Thompson from a previous interview on this blog. They have since been adding features and functionality to the app, and a convergent music app using multiple panels is currently working in a branch and will be landing in the master release soon. We are also
<k1l_> looking at adding support for streaming music functionality, keep an eye out for this in the near future :)
<k1l_> music-closeup
<k1l_> The multi-panel music app reacts to window size changes intelligently – the album cards resize and shuffle themselves on window size changes. On smaller screen devices we have a persistent “Now playing” control bar at the bottom of the screen, but on larger screen sizes we have enough real estate to reimagine the play bar as an extra panel on the right with “Now playing” information, along with cover art, controls and a scrollable queue.
<k1l_> Calendar
<k1l_> convergent_calendar
<k1l_> The calendar app has been on the phone for a while but until now it hadn’t really had any UI design love or designs for larger screens.  We wanted to apply our visual language in the context of an app that is by default very minimal, allowing the few design elements to stand on their own.
<k1l_> Suru, our visual language, is light and flat, minimizing distractions, with carefully selected tones of gray, consistent spacing and margins to help the content breathe. We’ve added considered splashes of highlight colours that enhance the visual hierarchy without overwhelming it.
<k1l_> On the calendar app we are again making use of multiple panels, surfacing several layers when we have the real estate available. The same feature set of the app is of course available on all sizes, and the navigation feels intuitive with whatever input method or screen size you are using.
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: you can check in the recoverymode/terminal what kind of drivers available with ubuntu-drivers
<k1l_> calendar-closeup
<k1l_> jackneill: its mostly a mockup. but you could try the "core apps" or the unity8inlxc preview of the new unity8 that runs on the phones already
<k1l_> jackneill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<jackneill> k1l_: thanks
<BlackVenom> I have a USB TV Tuner which I have put the relevant .fw files in /lib/firmware directory
<BlackVenom> Do I need to do anything else or when I insert the USB Tuner will it automatically see the .fw files and install the right drivers
<upbeta> if my VCard is NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M what is the corresponding driver for it? < nvidia-355 ?
<oussama> hello evrey body
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: i would try lower mate, see if you get better performance
<chotaz`w> I think I might've broken my system fonts on ubuntu/gnome, is there a way to revert to system defaults, removing all installed custom fonts without fresh installing my OS?
<chotaz`w> I say this because when I try to open ' Font Viewer' it gets stuck and doesn't show me anything also, my ~/.local/share/fonts/ are not being loaded.
<oussama> haw can i find a proxy addresse logine passe word
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: recoverymode/fix broken packages can do some magic sometime
<chotaz`w> lotuspsychje, i can try that, I think i borked it when I tried installing powerline fonts as sudo, because I wanted them available system wide
<chotaz`w> so I just sudo cp'd them into /usr/share/fonts
<chotaz`w> I don't see how that would break 'Font Viewer' or making other custom fonts not get loaded under my $HOME folder, but something weird is def happening
<linuxlove> hello all
<linuxlove> how can i hide hide my ip in ubuntu?
<Ben64> explain what you mean
<linuxlove> when i installed android studio it wants to connect to google but my country is blocked
<hateball> chotaz`w: did you update the fontcache
<mattbv> linuxlove: in this case you can use the TOR network or some free/paid VPN service
<Ben64> linuxlove: well you can't hide your ip. you could use a vpn or something
<linuxlove> Ben64, every vpn sites and tor is filtered in my country
<linuxlove> mattbv, tor is filtered here
<Ben64> then you're out of luck
<linuxlove> i cant download tor
<kalamara> hi
<kalamara> why cant you download tor?
<linuxlove> kalamara, my country has filtered this site
<linuxlove> i used sudo apt-get install tor
<kalamara> ok
<linuxlove> and i configured my browser to 127.0.0.1:9050
<linuxlove> but no result
<linuxlove> any idea?
<mss_cyclist> linuxlove: change dns to 8.8.8.8?
<mss_cyclist> or another free dns server?
<linuxlove> mss_cyclist, i used lantern before
<linuxlove> but it doesnt work now
<linuxlove> i dunno why
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<linuxlove> mss_cyclist, i did that no result
<chotaz`w> hateball, i cleaned with with '-f $HOME/.local/share/fonts/' and '-f /usr/share/fonts/'
<chotaz`w> hateball, but I think its the namespace of the fonts that's overlapping, that would explain why I see my powerline-fonts and not my nerd-fonts.
<mss_cyclist> linuxlove: is tor started?
<linuxlove> i downloaded android studio with help of some friend in out of my country but for final steps i need to connect to google and my country is blocked
<linuxlove> mss_cyclist, yes
<linuxlove> mss_cyclist, i started it and configure browser to 127.0.0.1:9050 no result
<mss_cyclist> does this work? http://torproject.ip-connect.vn.ua/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<linuxlove> this works
<mss_cyclist> i use the torbrowser bundle
<elfranne> what is the command line  to start the file launcher ?
<mss_cyclist> for me tor by apt-get install did not work as well
<elfranne> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<linuxlove> mss_cyclist, i cant download tor
<mss_cyclist> elfranne: mc
<mss_cyclist> linuxlove: not via one of the many mirrors
<mss_cyclist> or in a cached site from google?
<elfranne> mss_cyclist, mc is a command line explorer, i want to start the normal file window as from the desktop icon
<mss_cyclist> elfranne: which desktop environment do you use?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<linuxlove> mss_cyclist, do i download tor now from this link?
<linuxlove> mss_cyclist, it was a BIN file
<mss_cyclist> you can run a bin file
<mss_cyclist> chmod +x program.bin
<mss_cyclist> ./program.bin
<linuxlove> who knows about lantern here?
<eugenio_> hello, on my ubuntu server I'm not able to let apache recognize .phtml page by using php-fpm, any idea?
<linuxlove> what is tap/tun?
<linuxlove> in linux
<mss_cyclist> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUN/TAP
<mss_cyclist> eugenio_: you have to enable the module and configure it to recognize phtml
<mss_cyclist> normally it recognizes .php
<MoPac> Hello. I've started having a debilitating error that I can't really figure out. My login screen and guest sessino are normal, and I have network connectivity. But in my user session, there is no launcher, panel, keyboard shortcuts, etc. My dmesg has a number of error lines related to [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<MoPac> Other bugs I've seen with that error seem to be asymptomatic or have to do with the network, which isn't the case here. In recovery mode, if I choose failsafe X graphics, it fails completely -- can't find a screen.
<k1l_> MoPac: the guest session is totally fine when logged in?
<MoPac> k1l_: I didn't play with it a ton, but I noted that it has the launcher and panel
<k1l_> MoPac: could be worth a try to rename that users .config file to .config_backup and see if it works then
<magicman999> Hello, world!
<k1l_> if guest account is fine that sounds like a user settings that is wrong
<MoPac> k1l_: I'll give that a shot -- though I think the failsafe X mode fails before it has the chance to select this user?
<MoPac> I think I'll have to restart after renaming the config file because I'm not sure I can log out from here -- is there a terminal command from within user session that can do it?
<k1l_> MoPac: try "gnome-session-quit"
<MoPac> Thanks. Actually, I can't find a ~/.config file. Did you mean rename the whole folder?
<k1l_> yes, the whole folder
<linuxlove> hello friends can somebody put this link for me in dropbox i need to it for connect my android studio to google https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/5.5.2/tor-browser-linux64-5.5.2_en-US.tar.xz
<jayjo> Where does cron execute its commands from? What directory?
<linuxlove> i need to use it as a proxy for connecting to blocked google site to download remains components of sdk
<jayjo> I'm getting a python error that says: ImportError: C extension: No module named dateutil.tz not built. If you want to import pandas from the source directory, you may need to run 'python setup.py build_ext --inplace' to build the C extensions first. but I only get this error when the cron user attempts to execute the command
<jayjo> if I run the identical command outside of cron, I don't get any errors
<sUbMuNdO>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-32-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1610 @ 2.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,98GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,7GB, 78,5% free ** Disk: Total: 1,2TB, 74,2% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe G
<sUbMuNdO> igabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 13m 25s **
<k1l_> jayjo: you usually give fullpaths in cron
<jayjo> meaning absolute directory paths? I do have that currently
<kdflemn> where can I find gnome desktop for ubuntu?
<k1l_> kdflemn: what do you mean?
<k1l_> kdflemn: you want to install the gnome-shell (known as gnome3?)
<kdflemn> gnome, desktop, nautilus, gedit, those things
<k1l_> kdflemn: unity is another gnome shell and uses nautilus and gedit and such gnome base apps
<kdflemn> gnome is 3.14
<kdflemn> but the real gnome is 3.18
<kdflemn> i want 3.18
<cfhowlett> get a ppa (not supported here) or compile from source (ditto)
<k1l_> kdflemn: ah. the problem is that the new gnome release was not ready when ubuntu had made the ubuntu release. there is a PPA for the newer gnome release
<scellow> Hey guys, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, i installed unity8, but when i try to login i get "autentification failure" error, is there something special to  do?
<k1l_> kdflemn: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<hateball> scellow: #ubuntu+1 for that
<scellow> hateball: thanks!
<kdflemn> 14 something
<jackcom> sdb1  <— what is shorten?
<k1l_> kdflemn: "lsb_release -d" in terminal will tell you the version
<jackcom> s database 1?
<jackcom> sdb1  <— what is shorten?  s database 1?
<k1l_> jackcom: that means the 1st partition on the 2nd hdd
<jackcom> scsi device b  1?
<k1l_> jackcom: sd = sata/ide drive, b = second disk, 1= frist partiion
<jackcom> k1l_:
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> thanks k1 :)
<kdflemn> k1l_: Ubuntu 15.04
<k1l_> kdflemn: first update to 15.10 since 15.04 is dead now
<fedcab> Hello, I seem to have garbled my gcc installation on a Ubuntu 15.10. I already reinstalled gcc (which reports gcc version 5.2.1 20151010 (Ubuntu 5.2.1-22ubuntu2) ) now. Unfortunately the setup of standard includes seems wrong. stdio.h does not seem to know size_t. How can I better understand, what goes wrong?
<user> #milano
<Stephen44> Will I've to upgrade to 14.04.04 or it'll +r automatically updated?
<daniel331> here's a weird one. I've been a sudoer on my desktop box since it was installed abotu 6 months ago. now every time I sudo, I get the error "User is not in the sudoers list". seemed to happen quite suddenly, no warning. I am in www-data group but not sudo (or, crucially, docker), so maybe I accidently changed group instead of adding? anyway: any solutions that *dont* involve rebooting?
<k1l_> Stephen44: if you are on a 14.04 and run the updates it will become 14.04.4 automatically
<Stephen44> Thanks k1l_
<shubi> hello
<shubi> I updated my Ubuntu and now my fan is working very hard, any way to revert the updates?
<Stephen44> Isn't kde has the same flavour of windows start and all those? While gnome is a way different environment! And ubuntu unity is absolutely amazing especially that dash!
<shubi> The fan is constantly on 2800~ even though temperatures are around 38~ and almost nothing is on.
<shubi> Before update it was on 1700-1900~ in similar situations.
<shubi> RPM
<lotuspsychje> Stephen44: you can tweak any flavor of ubuntu the way you need
<Stephen44> What do you use lotospsychje
<shubi> Does anyone have any idea about the updates?
<lotuspsychje> Stephen44: unity
<cfhowlett> shubi, ubuntu does not support rolling back updates
<k1l_> shubi:  what updates?
<mcphail> shubi: you cannot roll back updates unless you have a backup. But you can select an older kernel from the GRUB menu
<Stephen44> High five
<cfhowlett> reinstall.  or smarter yet, install fan support
<cfhowlett> !fans | shubi
<shubi> k1l_, I did the recommended updates and now the fan is much louder.
<k1l_> shubi: did you do a clean install again before? didnt you change to a new kernel yesterday?
<shubi> k1l_, yea I updated the kernel and that went well.
<Stephen44> I think it's better to check the start up applications & check the processes shubi
<k1l_> shubi: what does "top" tell about load average?
<shubi> but then i got this "Updates" window and I pressed ok
<shubi>  load average: 0.02, 0.28, 0.35
<Drac0666> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<shubi> It's just constantly on 2700~ since the moment i turned it on after the update.
<shubi> Even though temperature are very low right now (36-33)
<MonkeyDust> shubi  still the same issue from yesterday?
<Stephen44> Maybe you have installed the unsupported updates
<shubi> ironically the fan itself is heating the keyboard a little.
<k1l_> shubi: "uname -a"?
<shubi> MonkeyDust, well the kernel update yesterday seemed to have solved it - at least mostly. but today i clicked "update" when i got a prompt and the issue returned..
<shubi> Linux dubi 4.2.0-30-generic #35~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 19 14:48:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> shubi: the load tells you there was some load some time ago. so that is ok for the fan to spin up
<MonkeyDust> shubi  is that 14.04.1 ?   what's the ouput of    cat /etc/issue
<shubi> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<anik> Hello, I am having trouble on ubuntu mate, my touch scroll are not working. please help me to fix it. thanks
<k1l_> shubi: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l_> shubi: that doesnt list any updates to be installed?
<anik> how can i fix it ?
<shubi> k1l_, it is doing something
<shubi> i did that command - should i restart now?
<k1l_> shubi: yes
<anik> dude please help me
<cfhowlett> !patience | anik,
<ubottu> anik,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Drac0666> anik, im new to linux but maybe something with xinput
<anik> Hello, I am having trouble on ubuntu mate, my touch scroll are not working. please help me to fix it. thanks
<anik> drac0666 you new to linux ?
<Drac0666> anik, yes i have ubuntu for few days
<anik> oh great, Welcome to Linux
<Drac0666> anik, maybe you need to find driver for it or just maybe enable it in xinput im just guessing, make some research if you have time
<starlight_> new here, hello everyone , i have just a question about the installation on my notebook, someone can hel me?
<starlight_> help
<cfhowlett> !help | starlight_
<ubottu> starlight_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Drac0666> starlight_, whats ur problem
<starlight_> ok sorry
<oskie> hello, I'm trying to install grub on a second disk, but it doesn't work. When booting, grub can't find the second disk. It sees only 'hd0'. They are both the same type and same driver. Any ideas?
<anik> ubottu did you got my question ?
<ubottu> anik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ascot> Hello, anyone knows how to run an already installed Ubuntu 15.10 Minimal entirely from ram?
<shubi> hello
<cfhowlett> Anik you asked 3 times in 3 minutes.  learn to be patient
<shubi> okay.. so when I shut-down the system became non-responsive..
<anik> well
<shubi> now that I turned it on - the fan is even louder..
<shubi> 2900RPM
<shubi> right from the start
<shubi> :(
<shubi> with no program on
<starlight_> Drac i wrote to you privately
<shubi> other than this hexchat
<lss> why do version numbers always end with ".04"?
<cfhowlett> lss, false.  .or and .10
<cfhowlett> .04
<mcphail> lss: year.month
<lss> aah i see. nice!
<ralpheeee> c
<brainhearted> does ubuntu have raspberry pi package?
<shubi> is there a way to install a previous version of thermald
<shubi> ?
<anik> Why ubuntu take battery  to much. i got 4 hrs backup in windrows and i do not get atlast 2 hours in ubuntu... what the problem ?
<brainhearted> whoami
<shubi> Are you people still here?
<cfhowlett> shubi, only a few thousand today.  sorry
<MoPac> k1l_: unfortunately, problems persist after moving old .config folder for main user.
<anik> why this chat for buddy ?? who the helper ?? why do not give the answer of those questions ?
<shubi> i mean the people i talked to a moment ago.
<linuxlove> how can i force whole system to use tor proxy?
<cfhowlett> anik, if no one knows, no one answers.
<Xin> hey guys and girls. I had an ubuntu vm that was working fine, suddently now it just sits at a _ symbol
<mcphail> anik: everyone on this channel is a volunteer. you are more likely to get help if you are patient and polite
<Xin> any ideas?
<anik> oh man... this horrible
<Xin> anik; check out ps aux
<shubi> is there a way to install previous version of a ubuntu service? (thermald)
<Xin> you are just using more power inherently
<MoPac> k1l_: I've also noticed in my dmesg that there seems to be an error with loading systemd kernel modules, if that helps at all
<Xin> shubi; why would you want that?
<shubi> because the fan is louder after update
<shubi> constantly
<shubi> 2700~ rpm
<shubi> even when temp is 35-39
<Xin> shubi; I doubt thats bcause of an update to that
<shubi> well.. i can compare before/after
<Xin> you might want to read the manual
<MonkeyDust> !hwe | shubi is this kknown to you
<ubottu> shubi is this kknown to you: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<shubi> ubottu, thanks - i got the 4.2 and it actually solve the issue mostly.
<ubottu> shubi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shubi> but it came back when i updated ubuntu
<Xin> hey guys and girls. I had an ubuntu vm that was working fine, suddently now it just sits at a _ symbol
<Xin> any ideas?
<PerlinNoise> Xin, maybe restart?
<MonkeyDust> shubi  sure it's not because your laptop needs to be cleaned, physically?
<Xin> PerlinNoise; tried ;(
<shubi> no, before upgrade it would be around 1700-1800~ RPM under load
<shubi> and go to 0 from time to time
<shubi> now it is constantly 2700~RPM no matter the load
<PerlinNoise> Xin, did you install bootloader?
<shubi> the computer is clean.
<Xin> bootloader?
<PerlinNoise> Xin, grub?
<Xin> shubi; either tell us whats using your cpu from ps aux or shhh
<xangua> shubi: did you give tlp a try as you were told yesterday?
<Xin> PerlinNoise; yeah it was all working
<MonkeyDust> shubi  this is an interactive applet, perhaps it's useful ...  indicator-cpufreq
<kgirthofer> hey all - I'm trying to create a startup script that launches all my preferred applications to my prefered windows at specific sizes
<kgirthofer> is this possible?
<kgirthofer> i.e. desktop one half screen chrome, desktop 2 two terminals, three spotify and slack
<MonkeyDust> kgirthofer  i guess xdotool is what you want
<JyZyXEL> whats the best image editor for simple jobs like cropping and white balancing and resizing and stuff?
<kgirthofer> thanks
<MonkeyDust> JyZyXEL  shotwell
<MonkeyDust> JyZyXEL  pinta
<chemicals> jj
<chemicals> kjkj
<MonkeyDust> chemicals  it works, we see you
<chemicals> Sorry I'm testing something
<chotaz`w> chemicals, you can /j #chemicalstesting and try your stuff out there :P
<acer> I plug in my iphone but I do not know what to do next. I see it there when I enter lsusb
<acer> I want to retreive pics.
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | acer
<ubottu> acer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<acer> lotuspsychje, I can't access as a regular disk? I remember doing it before I think.
<lotuspsychje> acer: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<acer> latest
<dragonbite> 15.10?
<acer> hmm, yep
<MonkeyDust> acer  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<lotuspsychje> acer: that should work...can you pastebin us the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device?
<acer> Device added: sysfs-Apple_Inc.-iPhone
<lotuspsychje> !paste | acer
<ubottu> acer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acer> deb colord: Device added: sysfs-Apple_Inc.-iPhone / deb colord: Device added: sysfs-(null) / deb colord: device removed: sysfs-(null)
<k1l_> doesnt iphones only work with itunes and not like other phones with mtp mode or extrenal data mode?
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: pictures should be able to retrieve after 14.04+ as mounted device
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: on iphone? are you sure? on general phones like android or windowsphone: yes. but iphone?
<acer> oh wait, I think I have debian
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: yes, ive tested this not long ago, jumped as mounted device on unity, had to drag n drop pictures to nautilus to be able to see them
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: ok
<MonkeyDust> acer  to find out: what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<mas8899> How do I create a user with password in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> mas8899: useradd or adduser
<k1l_> !adduser | mas8899
<ubottu> mas8899: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<mas8899> Thanks
<shubi> MonkeyDust, I can see my CPU usage, it is quite low..
<shubi> The temperatures are also low
<k1l_> shubi: are you sure you got the latest bios version for that laptop?
<shubi> Yes, I updated it on Windows
<PHroGman> can someone please help me with this....http://paste.ubuntu.com/15187550/
<lotuspsychje> shubi: is there fancontrol in your bios?
<shubi> It's just the RPM never changes from 2700RPM
<shubi> fancontrol is the lenovo driver?
<shubi> I have that I think
<k1l_> PHroGman: "apt-cache policy rawtherapee" in a pastebin please
<lotuspsychje> shubi: no, i mean can you control the fans from within bios?
<shubi> oh, i think i could - but i am not going to change bios fan settings manually..
<lotuspsychje> shubi: why?
<shubi> afraid to experiment on my bios..
<shubi> on windows the fan is ok, and before the update the fan was sort of ok on ubuntu as well..
<lotuspsychje> shubi: if your affraid of overheating, leave the fan at max?
<shubi> :)
<lotuspsychje> shubi: did you vaccuum clean the fan once?
<shubi> constant fast fan can be problematic long term and makes noise..
<PHroGman> done... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15187583/
<shubi> lotuspsychje, i did not. but the computer was cleaned - and the fan was already quiet on ubuntu (and is quiet on windows)
<lotuspsychje> shubi: then tune your fan to lower rpm from bios
<shubi> if i just do that - i might overheat my computer..
<k1l_> PHroGman: that PPA you got there tries to override data that is not only handled by that package. so dpkg stops since that is not allowed
<shubi> i don't know nearly enough to just change that..
<miki> hi
<lotuspsychje> shubi: a computer is protected from overheating by bios
<k1l_> PHroGman: so that PPA is rubbish.
<PHroGman> ic .....
<Guest92092> Can anyone help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest92092
<ubottu> Guest92092: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> PHroGman: if you insist of using that PPA package you could manually remove the files it wants to override and than start again.
<shubi> maybe better that i'd reinstall ubuntu and pass on the thermald upgrade..
<Guest92092> mac address give me incomplete
<Guest92092> arp -a
<shubi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> shubi: look into /var/log/apt/ what you updated before the issue was there
<PHroGman> I was looking to upgrade to the newest version of raw therepee but not essential
<lotuspsychje> !latest | PHroGman
<ubottu> PHroGman: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<PHroGman> thank you sir I appriciate your help and agree
<mas8899> I want to delete the default user group that is added by default to an user(group and username are the same). I changed the user group but when I want to delete the first group it says "can't remove an user from it's primary group"..
<user__> hi , if I want make customized keyboard in which if I press 'A' the output 'H' or any char I choose . How can I do that? , I'm using Kubuntu
<PHroGman> will remove that ppa and wait for ubuntu to post update
<PHroGman> thank you again for your time
<danu07> can i tes
<lotuspsychje> PHroGman: you can install a higher version of ubuntu, and use a newer one?
<somsip> !info xmodmap | user__ (might be a solution)
<ubottu> user__ (might be a solution): Package xmodmap does not exist in wily
<PHroGman> no not needed that version worked fine
<PHroGman> for my needs
<lotuspsychje> PHroGman: ok
<PHroGman> I am still learning the ins and outs of this OS
<mas8899> I want to delete the default user group that is added by default to an user(group and username are the same). I changed the user group but when I want to delete the first group it says "can't remove an user from it's primary group".
<lotuspsychje> PHroGman: well its recommended to use package versions, for your specific ubuntu version
<PHroGman> very good sir
<lotuspsychje> !manual | PHroGman and find your way around here :p
<ubottu> PHroGman and find your way around here :p: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<NwS> k1l_, heya mate thank you for all the help yesterday. I found out the 16GB logs which were webalizer's logfile analysis
<PHroGman> Ironically enough I have added it it to my kindle and in the process of reading it.
<k1l_> NwS: good :)
<GuestNew> hi I'm new to Linux and want to try a distro. So what's the difference between ubuntu &  debian! Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | GuestNew walk around the tour here
<ubottu> GuestNew walk around the tour here: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shubi> what am i looking for in /var/log/apt/
<shubi> ?
<user__> somsip and ubottu Thank you So much
<GuestNew> I heard ubuntu is unstable. But Debian is stable
<lotuspsychje> GuestNew: wrong facts
<k1l_> GuestNew: no. thats not true.
<GuestNew> And ubuntu doesn't support rpm
<bazhang> not facts at all
<PestBuda> GuestNew: I heard??? whet else did you hear?
<bazhang> take the chit chat to somewhere else please GuestNew
<k1l_> shubi: you said "i updated and something made my fan go faster". so there you can look what packages got updated.
<GuestNew> Debian chat room lol
<k1l_> !discuss | GuestNew
<ubottu> GuestNew: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<GuestNew> Why should I use ubuntu not Debian?
<bazhang> GuestNew, take this to the chat channel
<GuestNew> Which channel?
<MonkeyDust> GuestNew  type  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<PestBuda> GuestNew: Try ##TopChat
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | PestBuda
<ubottu> PestBuda: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<mas8899> How do I make some user in my server a superuser?
<k1l_> mas8899: put him into the "sudo" group
<mustu> Hi, I'm trying for some time but couldn't run gnome via VNC on ubuntu 14
<PestBuda> That was helpful lotuspsychje
<GuestNew> Ubuntu discuss is cool
<mas8899> thanks k1l_
<shubi> k1l_, i can see this thermald:amd64 (1.4.3-2~14.04.1, 1.4.3-5~14.04.2)
<pantato> quit
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | mustu
<ubottu> mustu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<teta> does this mean run every 5 minutes?                          messagingService.com003.active.renewal.contract.cron.val=0 0/5 * ? * ?
<NwS> Hmm the log rotation doesn't work -.-"
<n00p> teta, that is every 5 hours
<gharz> hi guys. i have a secondary hdd and i want to clone the whole drive... what app can you suggest to clone it without using clonezilla?
<n00p> */5 * * * * /cmd for every 5 mins
<MonkeyDust> gharz  the dd command
<anik> Hi
<anik> My Laptop is Asus X550L . I dual boot windows 8.1 and Ubuntu mate. I am suffering from battery backup. On my windows 8.1 i get 4 hours battery backup but in Ubuntu mate i get only 1.5 hours battery backup and also in Ubuntu the battery lower light(LED) is not blinking when battery running low. someone please help me out with this problem. I love Ubuntu otherwise. Thank You.
<MonkeyDust> anik  try TLP ... it's not in the repos
<teta> n00p: what would it be like for 5 minutes?
<anik> what is TLP ?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | anik
<ubottu> anik: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<n00p> teta, */5 * * * *
<gharz> MonkeyDust: thank you. i'm going check that out.
<anik> i don't understood
<anik> i don't understood ?
<anik> what i have to do for fixing that ?
<cthirder> have you trued praying anik?
<cthirder> what have you got to lose?
<n00p> teta, may also want to take a look at corntab.com for reference
<BluesKaj> anik, you don't understand
<MonkeyDust> anik  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<anik> Dust you are good...
<anik> but other all are fucked up
<MonkeyDust> anik  language
<MonkeyDust> anik  keep this channel family friendly
<BluesKaj> !language | anik
<ubottu> anik: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I encrypt my ubuntu partition after installation? What can I do to encrypt it without losing my installed programs and my data?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | KeyboardNotFound start here
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound start here: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<donhi> hi
<donhi> Has someone got a translation package for wps
<donhi> office
<Mr_Cyclops> Is not available at their website?
<Mr_Cyclops> Sorry gtg
<donhi> czech is not there
<rk4n3> Hi all ... just thought I'd report resolution of the issue I asked about some time ago, just in case anyone is interested
<rk4n3> I was having severe lag in accessing NFS shares from my ubuntu client
<donhi> so I suggested that somewhere on the internet is some secret ppa for that
<rk4n3> I found the cause:  mounting the NFS filesystems using the plain "nfs" filesystem type resulted in an NFSv2 client mount
<donhi> well played rk4n3 :D
<rk4n3> ... my server utilizes NFSv3, so mounting using the "nfs4" filesystem type resolved all issues
<rk4n3> donhi, :)
<donhi> :D
<rk4n3> I also learned thoughout my reading that NFSv3 has some very significant and nice improvements, and so is probably a great choice for servers to utilize :)
<akik> rk4n3: yes, 15 years ago
<wutf> i'm trying to get Terminal to take up the width of both monitors, full screen. ideally i could persist that state and it would open that way every time
<rk4n3> akik, yes its very "mature" ... seems like NFSv4 has had some lag in maturity of its various implementations and adoption, so perhaps v3 remains a preferred default (not sure, just speculating)
<akik> rk4n3: nfsv4 is much easier to define firewall rules for
<akik> and it's transport is tcp by default
<febrezo1> finally
<febrezo1> hit there!
<febrezo1> *hi!
<bewilled> Hello. How can I capture the outputs of stderr and stdout from terminal?
<P_E_T_O> hi, what can I do when nobody answered me from translation group and they dont accept request?
<akik> bewilled: stdout is captured by "> file" and stderr by "2> file"
<MonkeyDust> P_E_T_O  start from the beginning, what happened, what brings you here
<Pici> P_E_T_O: #ubuntu-translators is probably a better place to discuss this.  Don't expect it to be as busy as here though.
<P_E_T_O> MonkeyDust: I translate ubuntu-system-settings in slovak lang (PO file) and want upload it but i cant, so I sent request in the group but nobody answered
<P_E_T_O> Pici: there are too few people
<rk4n3> akik: aha, I can see where that would be highly desirable
<Pici> P_E_T_O: Unfortunately we don't know anything about translating Ubuntu here. We just do support of the Ubuntu OS istelf :/
<attilahooper> anyone else having diaply manager hang after software updates ?
<attilahooper> display manager
<P_E_T_O> Pici: yeah I unterstand, but its very sad, that I want help with slovak locale ( for Ubuntu Touch, Ubuntu)_ and nobody answered from the gruop, and so I cant translate it, because it must be reviewed
<BlackVenom> Hey folks.
<BlackVenom> Anyone around that can give me a hand installing some drivers?
<lotuspsychje> BlackVenom: best to ask whats going on to the channel
<BlackVenom> Hey lotuspsychje
<BlackVenom> I have a USB TV Tuner which I want to use with Ubuntu
<A6345-Guest> hi
<A6345-Guest> :) The moderator MYRTTI is a filthy c unt. :) its mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator MYRTTI is a C UNT :)  :) SATAN MAKE ALL ITS CHILDREN BE MISCARRIED. religion is not a race btw
<A6345-Guest> .,:) The moderator MYRTTI is a filthy c unt. :) its mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator MYRTTI is a C UNT :)  :) SATAN MAKE ALL ITS CHILDREN BE MISCARRIED. religion is not a race btw
<A6345-Guest> _:) The moderator MYRTTI is a filthy c unt. :) its mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator MYRTTI is a C UNT :)  :) SATAN MAKE ALL ITS CHILDREN BE MISCARRIED. religion is not a race btw
<A6345-Guest> ,.:) The moderator MYRTTI is a filthy c unt. :) its mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator MYRTTI is a C UNT :)  :) SATAN MAKE ALL ITS CHILDREN BE MISCARRIED. religion is not a race btw
<A6345-Guest> ,:) The moderator MYRTTI is a filthy c unt. :) its mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator MYRTTI is a C UNT :)  :) SATAN MAKE ALL ITS CHILDREN BE MISCARRIED. religion is not a race btw
<lotuspsychje> !ops | A6345-Guest known spammer
<ubottu> A6345-Guest known spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Myrtti> lotuspsychje: a bit late, don't you think?
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: dont you need to add a ban after the auto quiet?
<Myrtti> I'm sure he'll return with a different ip anyway next time, no matter what I do
<BlackVenom> So i've tracked down the relevant *.fw files from linuxtv.org and added them to the /lib/firmware directory
<BlackVenom> But the device doesn't seem to appear in the tvheadend config as there
<BlackVenom> How do I find out if Ubuntu has recognised the device correctly and installed the correct driver?
<nacc> BlackVenom: no context (just waking up), but I think you'd see something in dmesg if a driver was loaded & recognized a device
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  simply wait a few years, until the spammer will be older than 7 and behaves accordingly
<BlackVenom> Hey nacc
<BlackVenom> dmesg gives me this http://pastebin.com/G4vn6HvS
<nacc> BlackVenom: ok, so it found a usb stick -- is that the device in question?
<BlackVenom> Yes thats the USB TV Tuner
<ioria> BlackVenom, try also  lsusb
<nacc> yeah, lsusb will be better for this case, probably
<BlackVenom> Hey ioria, yes lsusb also shows the device
<ioria> BlackVenom,   ls -l /dev/dvb/*
<phablet> oojjlkjkjkjkjjkkj
<BlackVenom> No such file or directory ioria
<nacc> BlackVenom: for reference, what's the driver?
<attercop> bonjour
<BlackVenom> nacc, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T2_USB_Devices I've downloaded the two firmware files for Geniatech T230, 5th one down the table
<lotuspsychje> !fr | attercop
<ubottu> attercop: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<attercop> #ubuntu-fr
<BlackVenom> The device I have is labled August T210 but the Device ID is the same as the Geniatech T230. I believe its just rebranded
<nacc> BlackVenom: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Geniatech_T230 seems to have more complete info?
<homa> are there a way to see tablet of asus is approved for asus company
<nacc> BlackVenom: `lsmod | grep dvb-usb`, does it indicate dvb-usb is loaded? If not, can you try `modprobe dvb-usb`?
<BlackVenom> nothing for lsmod | grep dvb-usb
<aq2> What's the problem?
<nacc> BlackVenom: ok, so secondary issue for figuring out why it's not autoloading, but let's see if it recognizes it if you manually load dvb-usb
<BlackVenom> When I run 'modprobe dvb-usb' should I get a response?
<nacc> BlackVenom: you shouldn't get an error
<nacc> BlackVenom: and dmesg *should* have more content now?
<BluesKaj> what does lsusb show?
<homa> how can i see tablet of asus is orginal
<BlackVenom> dmesg hasn't changed
<BlackVenom> Hey aq2 & BluesKaj. Trying to get a USB TV Tuner working with ubuntu
<nacc> BlackVenom: what kernel are you on?
<aq2> BlackVenom: And vlc doesn't reacognize it?
<aq2> recognize
<BlackVenom> How do I find that out? I'm running 14.04 LTS Server
<aq2> BlackVenom: uname -r
<BlackVenom> It works fine when I connect it to a Raspberry Pi so the stick isn't faulty
<BlackVenom> Kernel = 3.13.0-79-generic
<aq2> Try a newer kernel.
<aq2> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily
<nacc> BlackVenom: as the page says you need 3.19 or later
<aq2> Thats 4.something so should do :)
<k1l_> BlackVenom: what kernel is it on the rpi?
<BlackVenom> aq2, is that the command to update the kernel?
<aq2> Yes BlackVenom.
<BlackVenom> k1l_ , Not sure and can't boot it at the mo
<k1l_> BlackVenom: you can get a 4.2 kernel, which is the 15.10 backports kernel, on 14.04 from the official ubuntu repo
<k1l_> !hwe | BlackVenom
<ubottu> BlackVenom: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<aq2> BlackVenom: Reboot after installing. If you can't boot after that hold down shift on startup, go to advanced options and choose the old kernel.
<BlackVenom> just running it now aq2
<aq2> Ok
<BlackVenom> running it headless to fingers crossed it'll boot
<aq2> If its less than 10 years old i'm sure it'll be fine
<BlackVenom> rebooting now
<BlackVenom> eeeek
<jgcampbell300> need a little assistance ... trying to find and replace with wildcards .. cant seem to get it right ... i want to remove all returns to make everything one line ... then add a chr after every #####-##-##-#####,
<aq2> jgcampbell300: I don't fully understand what you want to do.
<BlackVenom> New kernel loaded
<aq2> Nice
<aq2> Now your tv card should work :)
<BlackVenom> dmesg says the firmware has loaded
<attilahooper> I am finding that latest release hangs on display manager after software updates, this on vmware. anyone heard of this ? happening on mythbuntu as well
<sortof> hi all
<aq2> attilahooper: That's normal for non-lts versions, that's why the install page recommends the latest lts version. Right now its 14.04.
<attilahooper> yep 14.04 lts
<BlackVenom> Woohoo and the card now shows in tvheadend
<jgcampbell300> aq2: when im makeing a text file and hit enter to go to next line what is that called
<BlackVenom> Thanks everyone
<jgcampbell300> chr return ?
<attilahooper> heh - BV is happy
<attilahooper> :)
<aq2> jgcampbell300: a newline character?
<jgcampbell300> aq2: ya
<sortof> i have problem on network that show p4p1 on ubuntu server 14.04, need that to change eth0
<aq2> sortof: Change what about it?
<aq2> attilahooper: Can you boot in the recovery mode?
<jgcampbell300> aq2: I want to remove all those from text ... then i need to find all the  #####-##-##-#####, and make them  #####-##-##-#####,"
<aq2> jgcampbell300: If you're editing a text file with a text editor maybe Ctrl+H is what you want?
<attilahooper> aq2: I was and also ssh. nothing in logs, reinstalled ubuntu desktop and a lightdm etc. nothing worked
<jgcampbell300> aq2: I am using geany .. i just cant figgure out how to get my wild cards to do it
<sortof> ethernet name p4p1 to eth0 in ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> sortof: is "biosdevname" installed?
<aq2> jgcampbell300: Geany takes a regular expression, not wildcards
<sortof> yes k1l
<jgcampbell300> aq2: ya sorry ... thats what im working on ... i was trying to use \d{5}-\d{2}-\d{2}-\d{5}
<aq2> jgcampbell300: I know nothing about regexes
<jgcampbell300> aq2: ok ty
<k1l_> sortof:  sudo apt-get purge biosdevname
<attilahooper> aq2: I'm downloading debian to see if this is ubuntu specific
<k1l_> sortof: then "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<aq2> attilahooper: Maybe a newer Ubuntu version with a new kernel will work?
<sortof> k1l: ok do it now
<aq2> attilahooper: But did you mention that you can boot it text-based?
<k1l_> sortof: then look into the /etc/network/interfaces if its using the new device names there. then reboot
<aq2> sortof: be prepared to fix the interfaces file with a live cd if you ruin it
<attilahooper> aq2: if I esc during splash it hangs somewhere during boot (i htink just the dislay) because everything runs in the background. AT least on mythbuntu, i didt test ubuntu very far
<aq2> sortof: those connections must be made for the system to boot
<czwolf> Hello, I am currently runnig Mono JIT compiler version 3.2.8 (Debian 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1) - Is there any higher, community supported version I could get? Lately I got messed system by 3rd party install which forced me from 4.2. But one program I work with may need 4 or higher.
<aq2> attilahooper: Can you install from the mini.iso, install a new kernel and then the ubuntu desktop?
<attilahooper> aq2: i did go into recovery and boot an older kernal which, if i recall, worked. desktop cam up.
<ascot> Hello, can I make an already installed Ubuntu 15.10 Minimal run entirely from RAM?
<aq2> attilahooper: So this is a problem with a new kernel
<aq2> attilahooper: How old is the computer?
<Bassem> i can't change Permission for executable (application/x-executable)
<aq2> ascot: No, puppy linux is for that.
<attilahooper> aq2: it's a vm on esxi
<attilahooper> but the ubuntu I tried 14.04 was on vmw workstation, same thing
<k1l_> ascot: ubuntu got the live dvdusb version
<sortof> aq2: ok try k1l suggestion 1st
<ascot> aq2: doesn't puppy linux come only with a desktop environment? At the moment I need a minimal install
<aq2> ascot: Puppy is like that some versions you can "even install"
<aq2> For a minimal installation go with ubuntu mini.iso
<ascot> k1l_: can I include additional packages to the dvd? Because I need the latest oracla java
<aq2> but why would you want to run it fully from ram?
<sortof> k1l: still same as old p4p1 not new changing
<k1l_> ascot: make it a persisten install then
<k1l_> sortof: do you have a /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<k1l_> sortof: if so, remove that
<sortof> aq2: no cd install from bootable usb
<aq2> sortof: You can boot the mini.iso from usb
<aq2> Just dd it there
<aq2> sudo dd if=/path/to/mini.iso of=/dev/yourusbstick
<sortof> k1l_: already remove after follow suggestion from forum and no luck..
<k1l_> sortof: did reboot? removed that package? removed that udev rule? removed that names in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jgcampbell300> ok so \d{5}-\d{2}-\d{2}-\d{5}, finds what i want ... now how would i find something that will add to the end of \d{5}-\d{2}-\d{2}-\d{5},"
<sortof> k1l_: ok reboot now
<k1l_> sortof: that doesnt work without reboot :/
<aq2> jgcampbell300: Go to replace instead of find, Ctrl+H instead of Ctrl+F
<sortof> k1l_: ;)
<Madhumper69> i want to buy a ubuntu book i not sure if i should get this >>>Ubuntu Unleashed 2016 Edition: Covering 15.10 and 16.04 (11th Edition) or >>>Ubuntu Unleashed 2015 Edition: Covering 14.10 and 15.04 (10th Edition) as 14.10 has LTS Support??? thoughts?
<Pici> Madhumper69: 14.10, 15.04 and 14.10 are all non LTS releases.
<jgcampbell300> aq2: thats what im using ... i am asking what expresion do i put in replace .... like \d{5}- in find would be \something in replace ... so i can keep the data i have and just add to the end of it ... i cant find a expresion that works here
<ks3> Madhumper69: Isn't 14.04 LTS, not 14.10?
<Bassem> i can't change Permission for executable (application/x-executable)
<Pici> Madhumper69: only 14.04 and 16.04 are LTS (and 12.04 and 10.04, etc)
<aq2> jgcampbell300: I dont know, you need to ask someone who knows geany and regexes more or just read the geany manual
<ks3> Bassem: What are you trying, and what isn't working?
<LordWillO> Madhumper69, Ubuntu Unleashed, in my opinion, is not a worthwile book. It's a book I would give to my Mother if she wanted to try linux instead of Windows 7.
<Madhumper69> i want a hard copy book, i been using ubuntu 2 weeks ive done alot so far but i would like indepht knowledge what would you recommend
<aq2> Bassem: You are not its owner, likely. Are you running your file manager as root=
<Bassem> ks3, i have Euro.Truck.Simulator.2.Linux game,, and when i try to run eurotrucks2(application/x-executable) or run run_game.sh(application/x-shellscript) it dos not run
<aq2> Bassem: Or use the terminal: (sudo) chmod +x /path/to/file
<aq2> Bassem: chmod +x run_game.sh, after that ./run_game.sh
<k1l_> sortof: support only in here please
<LordWillO> how in depth do you want to go? If you want to get really in the nitty gritty, get Red Hat Certified System Administrator Book
<sortof> k1l_: i try to purge biosdevname package 'biosdevname' is not install,so not removed, what is that
<LordWillO> or even more in depth: pick up a book about developing Kernel in C
<Madhumper69> well i want to learn the inner workings of ubuntu like terminal all commands and sercurity and maintenance etc...
<k1l_> sortof: so you removed that before you said?
<Bassem> aq2, /media/bs/086D1D34086D1D34/games/Euro.Truck.Simulator.2.Linux-ACTiVATED_/Euro.Truck.Simulator.2/bin
<Bassem> aq2, thats the path for my game
<sortof> k1l_: yes i remove it, after reboot no interface up...
<attilahooper> aq: yes, choosing 3.16.0.30 instead of latest 3.16.62 kernel gets the display manager working
<k1l_> <k1l_> sortof: did reboot? removed that package? removed that udev rule? removed that names in /etc/network/interfaces?
<LordWillO> RHCSA would be a good fit for you then. look for RHCSA guides and similar
<aq2> Bassem: Is the game in the ubuntu software center?
<Bassem> aq2, no
<k1l_> sortof: + did you run the update initramfs?
<sortof> k1l_: yes i remove it all
<aq2> Bassem: Can you give me a download link?
<Bassem> aq2, its torrent
<sortof> k1l_:initramfs update done
<aq2> Bassem: No torrent links thanks
<k1l_> sortof: before the reboot?
<aq2> i don't think the ops like torrenting either
<sortof> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> sortof: can you pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces"?
<Bassem> aq2, i right click the file and select permission but it dos not allow me to change allow excuting file as program
<k1l_> Bassem: we obviously cant support warez in here.
<aq2> Bassem: Move the file to your desktop first and run sudo chown -R $USER ~/Desktop
<aq2> I'll be back in about 45 minutes
<sortof> k1l_: that system elsewhere
<Madhumper69> any recommendations to purchasing a good book to learn ubuntu or debian?
<k1l_> sortof: ok. since you do what you want anyway: make sure the netowrk/interfaces inlcudes the new names for the network devices now.
<sortof> auto lo
<sortof> iface lo inet loopback
<sortof> auto p4p1
<sortof> iface p4p1 inet dhcp
<Bassem> aq2, it work fine from dektop
<mtn> Madhumper69: I have seen the debian administrators handbook recommended
<k1l_> sortof: rename the p4p1 with eth0 or whatever your interface is called now.
<Bassem> aq2, i want to run it from my partition
<Madhumper69> you think that would be better then ubuntu unleashed?
<sortof> k1l_: ok
<jgcampbell300> ahh would it be something like ''' ($1)-($2)-($3)-($4),"1" '''????
<mtn> Madhumper69: no idea. haven't looked at either of them ;)
<mcphail> Bassem: please stop asking for support for running pirated software in this channel
<Bassem> mcphail, im asking how to run any file from ubuntu partition
<Madhumper69> fair enough :P
<mcphail> Bassem: no, you are asking how to run a pirated game. Stop that
<LordWillO> Madhumper69, it looks like you're mostly trying to learn terminal/bash? more at the administrator level? Then RHCSA is a good fit. While it's not the same distribution of linux, the RHCSA certification goes deeper in depth than most books.
<LordWillO> at the terminal level, there's very little difference between the two distributions.
<Madhumper69> well like i said im new to ubuntu and linux, i want a foundation then i would know where i woulud wanna go fromt here?
<LordWillO> It's when you start worrying about the environment (installed applications, gui, etc) that it's different.
<LordWillO> If you're that new to linux, just find the PDF of Ubuntu Unleashed on google, don't waste money on a book that isn't really that technically useful.
<tgm4883> LordWillO: uh, I don't believe Ubuntu Unleashed is free
<Madhumper69> i already have the pdf i just rather have a hard copy so i dont stare at the computer screen for hours lol as i do to much of that already
<quitisomes> hello somebody can help about configuring fortune quoutes in ubuntu ??? i want to show only friendship sentences but i cannot find configuration file
<sortof> k1l_: no luck my network not up after do the initramfs
<k1l_> sortof: ok, once again the procedure: remove that package, upfate initramfs, remove udev rule, change naming in /etc/network/interfaces then reboot.
<sortof> k1l_: no luck, how to get back to normal
<k1l_> sortof: what gives "ifconfig -a"?
<sortof> k1l_:wait reboot
<sortof> k1l_: only lo
<k1l_> sortof: can you show "cat /etc/network/interfaces"?
<sortof> k1l_: cannot paste here other desktop
<sortof> k1L-: nvm i try to fix up the system first
<avenger_q> is anyone there?
<avenger_q> i want to be a hacker and i want to learn hacking with linux.
<k1l_> avenger_q: go and troll somewhere else, like the last times.
<avenger_q> im not trolling
<Nilesh__> What's the package name for openssl?..I installed https://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libssl0.9.8 but not able to meet the dependencies
<Nilesh__> On vivid
<nacc> Nilesh__: that's debian
<nacc> Nilesh__: why would you install the debian package in ubuntu?
<Bassem> is there an easy way to get the full directory with file name?
<Nilesh__> nacc: yes but it doesn't solve the openssl dependencies
<Nilesh__> Can I get the vivid package name
<squinty> sudo updatedb   after it's finished use the locate command in a terminal    locate <filename>   is one way
<k1l_> Nilesh__: eeeek. dont do that
<spartan2276> how can I get the rescue shell on ubuntu 14.04lts
<k1l_> Nilesh__: and 15.04 is dead now. upgrade to 15.10 asap
<squinty> spartan2276,   hold down shift key after computer boot splash screen and the grub menu should appear.
<ioria> spartan2276, you mean revovery mode ?
<nacc> Nilesh__: it's openssl in ubuntu (the naming is the same in debian & ubuntu), but you shouldn't be downloading any .debs manually. Use apt-get or any other package manager.
<spartan2276> yes recovery, damn ATI driver updated and messed up my dual screens
<ioria> spartan2276,  press shift, Advanced Options, and the recovery mode
<Nilesh__> nacc: OK thanks
<aq2> Updating drivers is unnecessary unless they have a problem
<aq2> Same thing for kernels, to some extent
<spartan2276> nope that is not working
<spartan2276> at all
<sortof> k1l_: ok done , wrong on interfaces is change now to eth0 .... tqvm k1l_
<ioria> spartan2276,  what is not working ?
<k1l_> Nilesh__: you are aware that your ubuntu version doesnt have any security updates like libc bug etc?
<spartan2276> bring up the recovery mode, I press shift and all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Nilesh__> Yes it's dead on feb4 I guess
<ioria> spartan2276,  you press shift at boot to make grub screen shows up ...
<Nilesh__> Need to update, but the problem is yocto recommends to build it in 14.04
<ioria> spartan2276,  then you select Advanced , then root shell
<k1l_> Nilesh__: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<squinty> Nilesh__,  fwiw, just doing a dist-upgrade here and the following files are being updated  libgnutls-openssl27 libgnutls26 libssl1.0.0 openssl
<ioria> spartan2276,  or you mean that you don't get the grub screen at all ?
<aditya> hello!
<charles_h> Hello, I'm upgrading my ubuntu studio distro (i think to wolverine, but I wasn't really paying attention) and it's now got a window open asking me which CA-certificates i would like to trust. They all start with 'mozilla'. Does anyone have advice?
<spartan2276> exactly I don't get that at all
<aq2> charles_h: Can you take a screenshot of it and upload it somewhere?
<spartan2276> so as soon as the login screen comes up I try to login and it goes right back to the login screen again
<Bassem> how to change permission for mounted media
<ioria> spartan2276,  so, you can boot  ? then open a console
<nacc> charles_h: i'd ask in the ubuntu studio channel(s)?
<ioria> spartan2276,  ctrl +alt +f1 (or f2)
<charles_h> about to upload a screenshot to flickr
<charles_h> the ubuntustudio channel is largely tumbleweeds atm
<spartan2276> ioria ok I got the CLI, but how can I revert back to the non ATI drivers
<ioria> spartan2276,  how did you install them ?
<charles_h> aq2: here is a screenshot: https://www.flickr.com/photos/celesteh/24870903679/in/dateposted/
<ioria> spartan2276,  comman line, from ati website, from Additional Driver ?  how ?
<spartan2276> ioria will this do it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spartan2276> ioria I install them through the settings panel
<ioria> spartan2276,  you mean Additiona Drivers ?
<spartan2276> yes
<ioria> spartan2276,  and not working , i assume ?
<squinty> charles_h,  part of the updates today was openssl   after updating the files it also updated the certificates here "Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs...."   seems normal
<charles_h> Which, if any. of the new certificates should i select, squinty?
<zelozelos> these usb creation tools, particulary the one's that work with windows, wat do they do besides make the drive bootable and copy over the contents of the .iso to the drive?
<spartan2276> ioria they were working then there was an update and now nothing works
<squinty> charles_h,  done automatically here... not sure why it would not do the same on ubuntustudio
<spartan2276> all I get is the login screen and that is it
<ioria> spartan2276,  you can purge them and use the  opensource radeon  ...       sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<charles_h> should i select all of them? none of them? some of them?
<squinty> zelozelos,  check out pendrivelinux.com   they have tutorials and may have the info you are looking for
<bunjee> I need to know why my HP c7200 Photsmart all-in-one printer will not print after I add it to the  system..................please help me out.........
<zelozelos> kuell, thanks squinty
<lotuspsychje> bunjee: did you install hplip?
<zelozelos> bunjee, dont know much, but idea, did you have a more simple printer to make sure the printing system is working (cups n whatnot)
<bunjee> lotuspsychje: yes
<zelozelos> and can u test the printer to be sure it works
<zelozelos> ten you know where to start at least
<lotuspsychje> bunjee: how about hplip-gui?
<squinty> charles_h,  if they are part of the openssl updates that came through today, then they are required for security reasons so personally I would update all.....
<spartan2276> ioria yeah I just purge them
<bunjee> lotuspsychje: yes
<charles_h> i don't know if they are or not, as i just told it to do a distro upgrade....  i'll try it with all of them.  It's confusing that they ask which ones I trust, as I would think most users would not actually know...
<ioria> spartan2276,  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ubuntu057> Does anyone know how to specify a shell script in a gitignore file? I'm not sure since shell scripts don't have a file type specified.
<bunjee> lotuspsychje: it's hooked up to the network and does work.
<squinty> charles_h,  mozilla related apps are firefox, thunderbird
<bunjee> lotuspsychje: just not with Ubuntu
<aq2> ubuntu057: One option is to make your shell scripts to have a .sh extension
<aq2> I think
<charles_h> thanks squinty, aq2, et al
<ubuntu057> aq2, oh yeah that works. Thanks!
<spartan2276> ioria all fixed, thanks
<ioria> spartan2276,  good, no problem
<aq2> ubuntu057: You're welcome :) Add the shebang to the beginning anyway
<aq2> #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh
<NwS> Heya guys, another noobish question. Can someone please explain to me how the HDDs split in this server? :/ I know there is 1 500GB SSD and a 2TB HDD but that sda/sda2 part lost me.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15189379/
<django_> hey all
<django_> are there special drivers for a laptop cooler?
<lotuspsychje> django_: do you want to tune the fan speed of it?
<django_> lotuspsychje, like my laptop gets hottish
<django_> i run sensors on the terminal so its not overheating but still
<lotuspsychje> NwS: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know how it splits
<NwS> tyvm lotuspsychje
<frostschutz> NwS, the HDD seems largely unused... sdb1 might be a mirror of the sda1 root partition
<lotuspsychje> django_: are you talking about the internal cooler fan, or an external usb cooler plate dock?
<django_> lotuspsychje, cooler fan i can hear it
<NwS> frostschutz, I know the 2TB is not used atm (although I would like to start using it) and setup the remaining unused SSD. Hmm good point on the sdb1
<lotuspsychje> django_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<k1l_> django_: make sure you got the latest bios version for your laptop. then make sure you got the mattching driver for your gpu and the intel microcode in the prop. drivers tab.
<django_> lotuspsychje, should i change the config?
<lotuspsychje> django_: try what k1l_ suggest first, before you start modifying things
<django_> gpu means graphics card right
<lotuspsychje> yes
<django_> yeah i have that updated
<lotuspsychje> django_: bios also?
<django_> not sure
<gj> hello
<gj> i need help installing ubuntu 14.04.4 on asus k53sv with nvidia graphics
<gj> using live boot
<lotuspsychje> django_: you can check your motherboard/laptop brand website for latest bios updates
<aq2> gj: What version of windows did it come with?
<lotuspsychje> gj: where are you stuck mate
<gj> it came with windows 7
<motaka2> ioria: Hi, how are you ?
<gj> i have tried several times
<gj> got to a white/gray screen
<ioria> motaka2, very good... thanx and you ? ^_^
<gj> tried nomodest
<gj> and acpi off
<aq2> gj: Install from the mini.iso and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<motaka2> ioria: I am fine too thanks. Do you where TJ- is? Is he fine?
<gj> aq2
<gj> how do i do that
<lotuspsychje> gj: what graphics card chipset?
<gj> mini.iso
<aq2> gj: Google 'ubuntu 14.04 mini.iso download'
<ioria> motaka2, i haven't seen him in days ... but i'm sure he's fine
<gj> nvidia geforce gt 540m cuda 2gb
<aq2> gj: Download it, its only about 60 MB. Write it to a cd or usb stick and boot from it.
<aq2> gj: Go through the setup, reboot, login and type the command i told you to type.
<gj> what about the full iso
<motaka2> ioria: cool, do you rember that old pc on which I installed ubuntu 14.04 with your help ?
<aq2> gj: The mini.iso only comes what's required for a text-based install
<ioria> motaka2, sure
<aq2> gj: So you'll end up with nothing but a console to type into, then you can install a new kernel and then the desktop
<motaka2> ioria: I have no windows on it, in that case does installing a VM useful for me?
<gj> can u use virtual drive .. m out of dvd to burn it and its too late at night
<gj> wanted to get it done tonight
<ioria> motaka2, well, it depends on your ram and your cpu ....
<motaka2> ioria: 3Gb of DDR2 RAM and 3600dual core cpu, 100GB of hard
<Mamiko> open temrinal with  login shel' vs non login shell
<ioria> motaka2,  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<motaka2> ioria: model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
<motaka2> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
<aq2> gj: You can use a usb stick.
<ioria> motaka2,  yes, you can use virtual box
<gj> i already have a full iso
<gj> is there no solution with that
<motaka2> ioria: what can i do with a vm like that as a php programmer?
<aq2> gj: Nothing that i can think of, maybe someone else comes up with an idea first.
<gj> ok thanks
<aq2> gj: Graphics card manufacturers don't support Linux so you don't always get things done in time :)
<ioria> motaka2,  you can use php on linux and on MS ....
<aq2> don't support Linux that well
<gj> ive been using windows on this pc for 5 years ..
<ioria> motaka2,  usually VM is alternative to dual boot ...
<motaka2> ioria: first I have to have windows then I should install VM ?
<gj> aq2: never installed ubuntu myself
<ioria> motaka2,  you need the Windows medium , yes
<aq2> gj: On a well-compatible computer like Dell or Lenovo Thinksomething its a lot easier
<gj> ok
<ioria> motaka2,  you install virtualbox, then configure it, then start the installation with the win disk
<lotuspsychje> aq2: minimal is bit expert to install, maybe tell him that too?
<gj> anyone using ubuntu with asus
<aq2> lotuspsychje: Thats correct, good idea
<aq2> Then again, the ubuntu desktop is all in one package
<aq2> so its just one command and you have full ubuntu
<motaka2> ioria: how can I install VB ?
<ioria> !info virtualbox trusty | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 13084 kB, installed size 57792 kB
<aq2> motaka2: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<gj> aq2 now i am getting i/o error and squashfs
<gj> not even getting to white screen i got earlier
<Bassem> shell script file always open with PyPar2
<gj> is this a dvd problem
<aq2> gj: I dont know, why are you not using a usb stick?
<motaka2> aq2, ioria: thank you, is that a big download?
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: what extension does it have
<aq2> motaka2: Above it says 13084 kB
<gj> i have a harddrive with lots of datga
<aq2> motaka2: Can be little more though if it needs some other packages too
<gj> left usb at work
<ioria> motaka2,  85 mb
<motaka2> aq2: tat would take a day or so in my country
<ioria> motaka2,  no, sorry 19 mb
<motaka2> ioria: 85mb is a lot better
<aq2> motaka2: Then you can sudo apt-get --download-only install virtualbox and leave it running overnight :)
<motaka2> ?
<ioria> motaka2,  85 is the installed size
<motaka2> ioria: what should I run now?
<ioria> motaka2,  sudo apt-get install virtualbox   if you want to install it
<motaka2> ioria: I want to install it
<ioria> motaka2,  ok
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, .sh
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: pypar2 is to repair par2 files...
<ioria> motaka2,  this is a good guide http://www.unixmen.com/install-ubuntu-14-04-3-lts-virtualbox/
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: maybe you can change default program in rightmouse/properties?
<Guy1524> hey guys so I just make installed glfw3, how do I replace the system version with it, the glfw3.h file is in /usr/local/include and the system one is in /usr/local, would it work if I replaced the system one in /usr/local with the new one, or would that cause problems?
<motaka2> ioria: thank you
<ioria> motaka2,  you're welcome
<linuxuser> how do i close programs without killing them via command line?
<linuxuser> mz graphical desktop crashed and i want to close them now
<linuxuser> but i do not have web access )cause it crashed)
<AthenaPvP> How do I set up a dual-boot for Linux?
<Ben64> linuxuser: if it crashed, all the programs should have been killed
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | AthenaPvP
<ubottu> AthenaPvP: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AthenaPvP> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: or make your life real easy and single install ubuntu :p
<linuxuser> ben64 i can move the mouse but the displaz wont update anzmore. the programs are still running in background, like the music is still palzing. restarting the DE would also help
<jayjo> in a shell script, how do I capture only the stderr and not stdout
<mynameis> Hey, I'm using ubuntu 14.04; is there a way to connect to a wifi network without using a GUI of any kind? I've tried nmcli. It opens a dialog box if there is an error while connecting. I'd like to have something that just returns an error code or something
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: I would but I can't play League or Smite with Linux.
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | AthenaPvP have you checked its database?
<ubottu> AthenaPvP have you checked its database?: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<linuxuser> so mazbe just killing the DE session would help. what is the command for this?
<Ben64> linuxuser: with normal ubuntu you can do sudo service lightdm restart
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: yes, they 'support' it, but it doesn't actually work.
<AthenaPvP> I've honestly, after about 5 days worth of working, have given up on trying to get it to work on Linux and dual-boot seems to be the best option. Linux for work and Windows for games.
<ketaco> ahh it's a wonderful day
<savoca> looking for some ideas, im currently doing some kernel work and everytime i make a small change to linux source I have to do 'fakeroot debian/rules clean' again before building to pick up the new changes. any ideas to speed up the process like traditinional kernel builds?
<Ben64> AthenaPvP: have you checked winehq
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: on wich ubuntu version did you try, and did you had the right graphics driver active?
<AthenaPvP> Ben64: winehq doesn't answer any questions i have. (Inactive people)
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: 15.04
<AthenaPvP> and yes
<Ben64> AthenaPvP: i meant the website
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: i would try this on LTS
<jayjo> If I have 2>&1 now, but want stderr only, should I do 2> only?
<Ben64> 15.04 is EOL btw
<nAnook> hi is ubuntu safe for nsa when using deepweb?
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: what's LTS?
<Ben64> AthenaPvP: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=33303 and https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31936
<lotuspsychje> !lts | AthenaPvP
<ubottu> AthenaPvP: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<savoca> nAnook: deepweb hasnt been safe for years
<nAnook> how do you know?
<savoca> because we know about it
<nAnook> hey crime crew just saw you in fb 2600
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu related please
<savoca> lotuspsychje: his q was about ubuntu
<NicoHood> ben64 i am linuxuser. i am back. i restarted pc. lightdm just made the screen blank
<nAnook> how do i install ubuntu on windows 7?
<NicoHood> i got the dmesg log. would this help?
<savoca> nAnook: lol
<CrimeCrew3> yes 260
<k-joseph> hi guys :-)
<nAnook> joseph stop impersonating me lol
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: how do I check what version I'm running?
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: ubuntu or driver?
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: ubuntu
<nAnook> @AthenaPvp $sudo rm -rf /*
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nAnook> really you guys put a bot for that lol
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: sudo lshw -C video
<k-joseph> i have a file which contains lines which look like: "CODE=CODEVALUE", i then use the "sed '/^\#/d' "/path/to/my/file/mentioned" | grep 'CODE' | tail -n 1 | cut -d "=" -f2-" to read the CODEVALUE which works pretty well, i now want to replace CODEVALUE in that same file, can i do that by the same like command and if yes what modification
<k-joseph> ?
<Ben64> nAnook: don't do that crap here
<AthenaPvP> Ben64: what does it do?
<Ben64> deletes everything
<nAnook> okay im about to head over to #windows-help anyhow
<nAnook> have a good one lol
<KAO> exit
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: behind driver= should show your version
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: it returned as PCI (sysfs)
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: dont paste the whole thing right, just tell me whats behind driver=
<tgm4883> How is that not a banable offense?
<Khaotic> sudo echo "deb http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu trusty/mongodb-org/3.0 multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.0.list
<Khaotic> -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.0.list: Permission denied
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: that's all it gave me..
<Ben64> tgm4883: it is if an op is looking
<ioria> AthenaPvP, try   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | grep Kernel
<AthenaPvP> ioria: lotuspsychje Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: ok and whats the graphics card chipset?
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: built-in chipset...
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: it hasn't returned to me in the console my graphics card.
<ioria> AthenaPvP, lspci -v | grep VGA
<mike___> Where can I find the stdout and stderr of the graphical programs? Are they saved at all?
<AthenaPvP> thanks ioria
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]
<Pici> mike___: You'd need to run a program from a terminal to see them. They are discarded normally.
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, what should be the default program to run sh files
<ioria> mike___, wonderful question ^_^
<mike___> thanks Pici
<nAnook>               .-.
<nAnook>         .-'``(|||)
<nAnook>      ,`\ \    `-`.               88                         88
<nAnook>     /   \ '``-.   `              88                         88
<nAnook>   .-.  ,       `___:    88   88  88,888,  88   88  ,88888, 88888  88   88
<nAnook>  (:::) :        ___     88   88  88   88  88   88  88   88  88    88   88
<ioria> mike___,  sorry, wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: well i would try a 14.04.4 and try all available drivers in the additional drivers window, and try again your games
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: both with wine and playonlinux
<AthenaPvP> !Ubuntu 14.04.4
<AthenaPvP> Worth a shot.
<lotuspsychje> !trusty | AthenaPvP
<ubottu> AthenaPvP: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: would I need to re-install anything if I downgrade?
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: your current version is 15.04?
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: I don't know for sure.
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: lsb_release -a
<AthenaPvP> lotuspsychje: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: no need to reinstall then :p
<AthenaPvP> xD so since I can get neither Smite or LoL working, dualboot is probably the way to go.
<lotuspsychje> AthenaPvP: but did you test all drivers?
<Ben64> AthenaPvP: i'd recommend doing what the winehq pages i linked you to say
<AthenaPvP> Ben64: LoL doesn't list my problem and there's no solution for the bug on the Smite link.
<Ben64> well what version of wine are you using
<lotuspsychje> !info wine trusty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mike___> Is there an official stance regarding unetbootin to create bootable ubuntu drives? In Debian bug 775689 they mention end-user and maintainance problems
<ubottu> Debian bug 775689 in src:unetbootin "Do NOT use unetbootin for Debian CD images" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/775689
<mike___> Do they also apply on ubuntu?
<Ben64> unetbootin always worked for me
<squinty> +1
<lotuspsychje> mike___: there is also: ubuntu startup disk creator,yumi,multisystem
<squinty> mike___,  might also want to check out  pendrivelinux.com
<zzxc> lotuspsychje mike___ : also dd  if you want
<cluemann> zzxc: You can just dd the entire ubuntu iso onto a block device and that will boot, no additional magic?
<mike___> hm I was looking for an official position from ubuntu or the devs, I could get away with dd personally, but I have to report info to a third party
<mike___> thanks anyway
<wouter_> #clojure
<skinux> For some reason, 100% volume on Ubuntu seems more like what 50% would be on Windows. Anything I can do about this?
<EriC^^> skinux: pavucontrol might help
<EriC^^> also check alsamixer
<skinux> Which one first?
<Bassem> what is the  default program to run sh files
<EriC^^> try alsamixer first
<k1l_> Bassem: if you think about what "sh files" mean, its obvious that its bash
<Bassem> k1l_, yes i know but pypr2 always try to run it and i should change the default program to run it but i dont know to what should i change it
<k1l_> Bassem: i dont know what pypr2 is. but better ask that guys if they have specific needs for their software
<lotuspsychje> pypar2 repairs par2 and rar files
<Bassem> k1l_, i ment pypar2
<skinux> Only thing I could do is enable it to be more than 100%
<k1l_> Bassem: pypar2 is in the repos. did you use that?
<Bassem> k1l_, i have sh file it's default program is set to pypar2 so it always to run sh files i want to change that option but what should i choose a default program to run sh files
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122428/how-to-run-sh-file
<k1l_> Bassem: start the sh file from terminal
<Bassem> k1l_, Permission denied
<Bassem> the file is on mounted ntfs harddisk
<aq2> Bassem: ntfs doesn't have permissions, you need to copy it somewhere else first.
<EriC^^> it's not +x 'd
<k1l_> Bassem: then make sure the mountpoint got the right owner and group
<aq2> i think
<EriC^^> aq2: you think correctly, i think
<Bassem> aq2, i dont like to keep copying my files to desktop to run every time
<ioria> or use /bin/bash -c  file.sh
<alduin> If I have an ssh connection to a server open for a while and then go to type in it again, it takes the first two characters and then I get "Connection to server.example.com closed."  Any idea what would cause this?  No iptables or any other firewall.
<aq2> Bassem: then leave them to your desktop or use ioria's suggestion
<SchrodingersScat> !info mosh | alduin
<ubottu> alduin: mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1build1 (wily), package size 207 kB, installed size 801 kB
<akik> alduin: set the serveraliveinterval in your ssh config
<alduin> Schrodinger: I'm aware of mosh, but that's not really answering the question.
<alduin> akik: on the client?
<Bassem> aq2, isn't there any other way to run sh files from mounted harddisk
<akik> alduin: yes
<alduin> akik: I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.
<aq2> Bassem: bash yourfile.sh
<Bassem> aq2, how?
<aq2> type that to a terminal
<aq2> I often end up holding down AltGr and pressing space
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know how to show a pid file location for a process?
<aq2> then i end up with a ' ' character instead of a space
<SchrodingersScat> alduin: but yeah, that's often timeouts/disconnections
<aq2> How can i modify my keyboard layout not to do that?
<william_> hello
<alduin> SchrodingersScat: I've never seen this with my BSD machines, and I use mosh wherever possible, but this client is averse to both, so here I am. =)
<NetworkingPro> nevermind, feel dumb
<NetworkingPro> found it grepping the nginx.conf
<SchrodingersScat> alduin: my laptop is like that for some reason, I had to add server and client settings :/
<william_> hi, I'm using Ubuntu studio, I wanted to know if he can play the sound from the front and rear jack simultaneously.
<william_> Translated with google translator, from Italy
<SchrodingersScat> alduin: idk if serverside is necessary, I added to sshd_config, "ClientAliveInterval 30", "ClientAliveCountMax 2", client side added to ssh_config, "KeepAlive yes", "ServerAliveInterval 30"
<iDeals> I recently had a drive fail in my RAID5 array, I picked up a new drive and am hoping someone out there can walk me through replacing the drive.  The array is currently mounted and running on 2 out 3 drives
<alduin> SchrodingersScat: Yeah.  It's easy enough to push it out with ansible, so I'll just slap it on both ends.
<william_> please contact me
<lotuspsychje> william_: front and rear jack playing also depends on motherboard jumpers
<william_> audio it works on the rear panel if not connected to the front, otherwise it works by connecting the rear
<william_> audio works me on the back panel if not connected to the front, otherwise it works by connecting the front, sorry
<iDeals> I recently had a drive fail in my RAID5 array, I picked up a new drive and am hoping someone out there can walk me through replacing the drive.  The array is currently mounted and running on 2 out 3 drives
<lotuspsychje> william_: not sure its possible to make them play simultaneous
<lotuspsychje> !raid | iDeals
<ubottu> iDeals: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iDeals> lotuspsychje, is that a channel?
<lotuspsychje> iDeals: no, a howto
<genii> iDeals: Basically: sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --fail /dev/sdX# where sdX# is actual failed drive (we are assuming md0 for the RAID device). then sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --remove /dev/sdX#. shut down, swap the drive. After next boot: sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdX#
<NetworkingPro> ok, last question stands...
<NetworkingPro> cant find me pid
<iDeals> genii, it seems last time I had this issue, was a year or two back it was much more complicated than that
<william_> I thought you could not only whether the connections were jack and hdmi, on other operating systems simultaneous audio between the front and rear can be done via settings ... at least there is a way to turn off the front so that to hear the audio from rear should not unplug the headphone jack?
<genii> iDeals: Can be, if you have for instance a hardware RAID controller
<lotuspsychje> william_: try also check your bios, maybe you can change the audio there also
<iDeals> genii, no using mdadm software raid
<Qprt> naj Shqiptar
<genii> iDeals: Perhaps pastebin results of: cat /proc/mdstat    and: sudo mdadm --detail --scan
<lotuspsychje> !english | Qprt
<ubottu> Qprt: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iDeals> genii, /proc/mdstat results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190526/
<william_> How about turn off the rear panel via bios to remove the hassle or see if some access to find a remedy?
<iDeals> genii, results of scan http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190535/
<lotuspsychje> william_: im reading things like change hd audio to ac97 from bios
<lotuspsychje> william_: maybe look around there what values you can change?
<Joel> isn't there some kernel alias package I can try to update to get on the latest kernel? can't think of the name..
<genii> iDeals: So it looks like the bad one is already gone then?
<iDeals> I remounted using the two good drives to see if data was still present
<iDeals> with the help of frostschutz I should say, I'm a noob when it comes to RAID and Ubuntu really
<william_> you can simply choose to turn off the back including USB ports and front audio card, I checked just now that I had other problems with bios settings.
<genii> iDeals: Seems odd that it says entire sdb yet only partition 1 on sdd
<genii> iDeals: Do you remember what drive before was the third one which is now not there? For instance, sdc, or sdc1, or maybe something else
<iDeals> genii, this might be helpful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159650/
<iDeals> it is the result of smartctl prior to remounting
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Joel
<ubottu> Joel: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Joel> lotuspsychje, I'm not after a mainline kernel
<k1l_> Joel: are you on 14.04?
<Joel> k1l_, yes
<k1l_> !hwe | Joel
<iDeals> I'm not sure why sdb isnt shown as sdb1
<ubottu> Joel: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<genii> iDeals: Seeing as sdc had all the errors, that would seem to be it
<Joel> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic took care of it for me.
<iDeals> yeah that was their take on it as well, that it was the problem child
<iDeals> someone gleaned from that it had been down for 330 hours... not sure how they got that number
<ioria>  Joel linux-image-generic is just the kernel not the  headers , usually is linux-generic to get both , check if you have also the headers
<genii> iDeals: Is that drive physically removed yet from the machine?
<mcmurray> hi
<iDeals> genii, not yet
<iDeals> genii, didn't know if I should yank it or if I need it for anything prior.  I'm actually not sure if its operational at this point
<iDeals> I'm guessing probably not
<iDeals> genii, so sounds like I should shutdown and swap drives?
<genii> iDeals: Do you know which one it is physically in the machine? If not it can be a bit tricky to figure out which one to actually yank
<yopi88> hola alguien abla en espaniol
<genii> iDeals: If you already know which one, yes, shutdown and pull it
<yopi88> jajja
<genii> !es | yopi88
<ubottu> yopi88: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yopi88> #ubuntu-es
<genii> iDeals: Pull and replace with a fresh one, to be more precise
<yopi88> #ubuntu-es;
<Fuchs> yopi88: /join #ubuntu-es
<iDeals> genii, yes, thankfully smartctl identifies the drive by serial, make and model... other wise I would have some trial and error LOL
<genii> iDeals: Well, there is also other little tricks, like puting it into heavy use and then seeing which one is making the noise, etc  ;)
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> does anyone know what to do about fullscreen video being choppy whereas near-fullscreen video plays fluently (intel HD5500/kernel 4.2.0) ?
<iDeals> genii, new drive is in.
<genii> iDeals: Is it a new unformatted drive?
<iDeals> yes
<genii> work, afk
<natanael> Algum brasileiro(a)?
<k1l_> !br | natanael
<ubottu> natanael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<iDeals> frostschutz, you on?
<natanael> brazilians?
<k1l_> natanael: see the bots message
<salamanderrake> can some one help me with this? http://imgur.com/PLkJMFm the purple/pink is my background the white with the image is chrome I don't know where the outline/shadow part came from, http://imgur.com/RN3TvFx
<genii> iDeals: Sorry for the lag, work is having little emergencies all day long today
<iDeals> genii
<iDeals> genii, no worries
<iDeals> so new drive is in the machine
<genii> iDeals: From here, we should make sure that sdc is not still in the array, so:  sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --fail /dev/sdc    ...let me know aht it says after you do this
<iDeals> genii, results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190912/
<genii> iDeals: You put the new drive on the same SATA ( or other connector) the prvious bad one was on?
<Madhumper69> im using a vpn pptp and when firewall is on i cant connect yet port 1723 is open????
<iDeals> genii, yes
<iDeals> new drive is not formatted yet though
<genii> iDeals: Please pastebin results of: sudo fdisk -l
<genii> iDeals: Even if not formatted... sdc is the raw device name, shouldn't matter if it's even partitoned yet or not
<iDeals> genii, results of fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190931/
<Anon213> wtf am i?
<EriC^^> Anon213: #ubuntu
<genii> iDeals: Ok, so it it's there, looks like it got removed from mdadm's list of drives in that array at some point then. So from here then: sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdc
<Anon213> ok, hi ubuntu users.
<digitalcrow> Can you tell me please if i'm on ubuntu 16.04 daily builds when it reaches the final release date i will stay with 16.04 or automatically move to the next 16.10 alpha1, 2 etc
<iDeals> genii, done
<genii> iDeals: It should now be rebuilding
<k1l_> !final | digitalcrow
<digitalcrow> Can you tell me please if i'm on ubuntu 16.04 daily builds when it reaches the final release date i will stay with 16.04 or automatically move to the next 16.10 alpha1, 2 etc
<ubottu> digitalcrow: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<aq2> There's a wtf terminal command in ubuntu
<digitalcrow> after hat ?
<aq2> part of the freebsd games package
<iDeals> it doesnt appear to be
<iDeals> just returned to command prompt
<genii> iDeals: cat /proc/mdstat
<aq2> bsdgames*
<digitalcrow> Can you tell me please if i'm on ubuntu 16.04 daily builds when it reaches the final release date i will stay with 16.04 or automatically move to the next 16.10 alpha1, 2 etc
<k1l_> digitalcrow: that was already answered
<iDeals> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190971/
<digitalcrow> i will be updated to the official 16.04 and stay with it or continue with the next development versions 16.10 etc
<genii> iDeals: Yes, that shows that it is rebuilding the array now
<digitalcrow> needed to reformat because of a drive failure and want to get the daily builds so i can have the lts and support
<geirha> You will end up with 16.04
<digitalcrow> ok thank you
<iDeals> ah, was expecting it to show on screen
<digitalcrow> Do you know any tablets that can run the desktop ubuntu ?
<Mathisen> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<robin_bnc> Can anyone help with my audio? It only works when I login using lightdm, not when I use xinit from tty
<iDeals> genii, how can I tell how long it will take to rebuild?
<aq2> robin_bnc: i dont think xinit loads pulseaudio
<jesper_> Hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu mate on my desktop and I'm having massive issues. Someone from #ubuntu-mate told me that I could ask here for advice how to install the correct video-drivers via the terminal
<robin_bnc> aq2, how can I load it then?
<debug0x1> Anyone go to the hackerfest in NYC?
<aq2> robin_bnc: i have no idea.
<jesper_> I should clarify, I'm not having issues with installing the OS itself but it is lagging like crazy (fresh install on a brand new SSD)
<aq2> i told jesper_ to come here, i want someone to help him
<aq2> its not ubuntu-mate specific
<genii> iDeals: If you use the numbers off that pastebin, it says "      [>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (90112/1953381888) finish=32538.5min speed=1000K/sec" the "finish=32538.5min" part says right now it estimates 32538 minutes , or around 542 hours. But that number will go down drastically after a while and be more realistic.
<aq2> i have to go now.
<jesper_> byebye
<jesper_> thanks for sending me here hah
<jesper_> Is anyone here able to help me?
<genii> iDeals: But regardless, you can use the system as normal, even shut down, it will just continue in the background over many days if needed until the process is done
<iDeals> okay, awesome... thanks genii!
<jesper_> Anyone?
<genii> iDeals: Glad to assist :)
<Gamah> jesper_: what gpu?
<genii> iDeals: You can also occasionally do the: cat /proc/mdstat  ...to get an idea of where it's at
<Gamah> jesper_: might want to try nomodeset
<iDeals> genii, will do =)
<venom> i have a problem  with USB wifi card
<venom> any help
<mcphail> iDeals: this highlights a major problem with large RAID5 arrays - high chance of 2nd disk failure whilst array rebuilds. Always worth asking yourself if you really need RAID
<Gamah> i never had any luck with mate performing well on my desktop... runs beautifully in a vm tho
<iDeals> mcphail, the short answer is no... I do not need it.  I'm strongly considering rebuilding my machine after I recover this array
<jesper_> Gamah: my GPU is Nvidia 970
<iDeals> I use my machine largely as a media server and should probably just be backing up vs. worrying about the raid
<Gamah> jesper_: same for me, even w/ nvidia's blob drivers i never had luck with mate... but you can install the package from a tty
<mcphail> Yes, for many purposes a simple backup regimen is much better than RAID
<jesper_> I'm getting guided by someone over at ubuntu-mate and I'm in a tty now
<Gamah> jesper_: cheers, good luck... if all else fails try lxde, it'll at least likely run alright and give you a gui to poke around in
<daniel331> hello all. have tried to clone my laptop's drive to my desktop pc using dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc from a USB bootable drive. but my pc can't see the new boot medium. what gives?
<rk4n3> is your BIOS configured to boot off of that physical drive ?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: If I may, We need to know exactly what we are working with ( hybrid graphics ??) . pastebin the terminal output of ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit ' . Se where we go from there .
<daniel331> rk4n3: before, my desktop was running kubuntu from that same physical drive. so -- well, it should be.
<edu__> problemas con servidor de descarga de apss unburtu mate
<daniel331> in any case, it is set to boot from the internal SATA controller; the controller has one drive connected; but... well... no luck
<rk4n3> daniel331: it will likely depend on how the drive is connected, as well - if you booted from the drive previously installed in the box, that would be different than if you're trying it plugged in via USB
<Bashing-om> !es | edu__
<ubottu> edu__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daniel331> rk4n3: can you clarify? its an ssd which was using the internal sata. to clone the laptop, I took it out and connected it to the laptop using usb
<rk4n3> daniel331: another consideration that comes to mind is that the new disk might not have the same physical attributes as where you copied it from, and so the partition table might not actually be functional
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm using my laptop to write here
<daniel331> rk4n3: what kind of physical attributes?
<rk4n3> size, for one thing
<rk4n3> also, there's the MBR to consider
<Gamah> jesper_: pastee.org generates short, easy to type URL's
<daniel331> ah, yes. they are both 256 gb ssds. I expected them to have dissimilar number of bits, but I think they are actually the exact same size.. :-S
<jesper_> Gamah: I did not think that far haha, I'll do my best
<Gamah> jesper_: do note: they are case sensitive
<daniel331> rk4n3: I think my laptop is booting from the new uefi thing -- not legacy boot. the bios on my pc is... well, its complicated...
<rk4n3> daniel331: so yeah, you had it internally which shows up one way in the BIOS, and is selected to boot from there ... and then you moved it to USB which shows up differently in BIOS and may not be selected to boot from
<m3n3chm0> hello, i'm trying to create USB Live CD fro a ISO with mkusb... but I always get this error --> No disk-name string found in the iso-file
<daniel331> but rk4n3: now the cloning has finished, its plugged back into the pc using isata -- just like it was before. would that still make a difference?
<jesper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115191149/
<rk4n3> daniel331: well, I'd say its less likely to that way
<Bashing-om> jesper_: I get " The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist. " from your link . Try again ?
<jesper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15191149/ I wrote a 1 too much, sorry
<daniel331> rk4ns: I see. what should I do in this case then?
<rk4n3> daniel331: it also occurs to me that your system's current eufi boot setup has stuff written to the disk that is specific to the device it resides as, and may require some changes to boot as a different device
<daniel331> I see
<rk4n3> i.e. a disk set up to boot as /dev/sda may not boot as a copy on /dev/sdc
<rk4n3> ... until you update the eufi boot stuff on disk to reflect so
<rk4n3> if you where to remove the original from the system (i.e. unplug it) and make sure the new copy takes its place, that might help
<EriC^^> daniel331: do you have a live usb?
<daniel331> eric: yes, thats the environment I was booted in when I tried to clone :-)
<daniel331> rk4n3: I cant open my laptop im afraid
<Bashing-om> jesper_: K; single Nvida GPU .. with the 352 version driver suggested ... Nvidia recommends the 361 version - / OK, what is installed ? post ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: nothing is installed it seems, I'm not getting any response
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Not real bad . Let's look at what X is doing ... ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' see if we are going to install a driver .
<jesper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15191231
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Look'n . I will be a spell reading .
<ilx13> hello
<sta7ic> i forgot...in irc whats the opposite of /sleep
<sta7ic> hehe
<ilx13> st7ic how r u
<EriC^^> sta7ic: you mean /away ?
<EriC^^> daniel331: boot the live usb
<daniel331> eric: then?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<Sofranose> Hello! I am just installed ubuntu, but looks like unable to watch streaming videos in firefox. it flash video, looks like adobe flash started load it, but video windows becomes black and i not able to watch video. example of such video: http://videos.apornstories.com/babe/beautiful-with-hot-body-video751607.php
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Surprise, surprise.... this is hybrid graphics ! Once more look to find out what we are working with - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - .
<Sofranose> PS: I have installed Ubuntu 14.04.4/64 bit.
<Sofranose> any help? at least what i need to fix
<jesper_> It doesn't seem like I can pastebin that?
<mfilipe> Will Ubuntu-16.04 be with Mir and Unity 8?
<jesper_> Or does that have to be the last command?
<EriC^^> mfilipe: i dont think so
<k1l_> mfilipe: no, the standard desktop is still x11 and unity7
<xangua> mfilipe: no
<jesper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15191275 Bashing-om
<EriC^^> mfilipe: unity 8 is 16.10 i think, you can try it out now though by adding a package
<EriC^^> i think
<mfilipe> :(
<mfilipe> thanks guys
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Look'n .. in the meantime, cause for concern " (EE) Unknown chipset: NV124 " ! still reading the log file .
<k1l_> mfilipe: if you want to test see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Niilos> Hello. I’m using xubunu 14.04 and my wifi card isn’t detected anymore. I used it few days ago and it worked perfectly, plus, when I boot a live, the wifi works. I tried stop/start network-manager without result. "sudo ifconfig -a" shows only eth0 and lo.
<Bashing-om> jesper_: I am on a bit of a quandry what to advise . 352 drivers have limited vdpau decoding support relative to your gpu ; how do you feel about a PPA for your driver, and install the 361 version ?
<Niilos> Where could be the issue ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: All I really care about is being able to use it at all, I'm lagging way to hard to even browse the web, I can't even open applications haha
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I can rephrase that, whichever is the best for me to play Counter-strike :)
<Bashing-om> jesper_: K. mond ypu we are makeing a bold attempt .. that " (EE) Unknown chipset: NV124 " is still on my mind . Have you installed from PPA before ? do you need guidance ? see : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<ouroumov__> Niilos, you don't have a hardware on/off switch for the wifi on your machine by any chance?
<ouroumov__> Niilos, or a key combo to go into airplane mode?
<Niilos> ouroumov__, I have a fn+f3 combo to enable wifi but it have no effect. The wifi led is off and network-manager don’t display a wifi interface.
<ouroumov__> Niilos, can you run the command: lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm afraid I'm worse than I had hoped, I started a benchmark instead of adding the PPA :)
<ouroumov__> Niilos, that's assuming you have a network connection though
<Niilos> I did it.
<ouroumov__> (And that you're not talking to us on a different machine)
<ouroumov__> Niilos, can you give the url?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: No hurry about installing the Graphic's driver . Messing about with the system is a thing of patience .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm downloading things which are multiple gigabytes instead of installing a driver haha, it just seems pointless to me currently
<Niilos> I’m looking for it...
<ouroumov__> The command should give you the URL as output
<ouroumov__> Provided the machine you're running it on has a network connection
<Bashing-om> jesper_: As to gaming .. I do feel the better to go with the driver that Nvidia recommends - 361 . Got to get that driver from outside sources ( yuk) , See: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/98373/en-us .
<Niilos> It just output "Use netcat."
<nidnar> ok got it
<ouroumov__> Niilos, can you run the command: lshw -C network | netcat termbin.com 9999
<jesper_> My only problem with getting that driver is that the UI is lagging to hard for me to utilize my browser, I think I should start by reinstalling another version (14.04) which ouroumov__ suggested
<ouroumov__> Nah jesper_
<ouroumov__> If it lags, switch back to tty1 and kill stuff like earlier
<ouroumov__> Installing a ppa should be doable from the command line
<Logicwax> my journald has been pegging almost 100%....when i type in "sudo journalctl" im getting thousands of messages in the last hour or so, with "gnome-session" throwing the messages "24/02/2016 01:05:24 PM      some_random_ip"
<Logicwax> whats this mean?
<jesper_> But I still don't think that the UI should be broken normally? I'm missing several icons on the UI alone
<Logicwax> does this mean someone is attacking my gnome-session?
<Logicwax> like 100s of IPs
<Niilos> ouroumov__, it doesn’t output a url
<Logicwax> Feb 24 13:05:24 computername gnome-session[6932]: 24/02/2016 01:05:24 PM      82.223.8.50
<Bashing-om> jesper_: With hybrid graphics and a GTX970 suggest you have the hardware to run anything you like for a desktop .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: That's what I was hoping but oh well, it might just be that the ISO I used to install with was broken from the beginning
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | jesper_
<ubottu> jesper_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jesper_> Bashing-om: But that doesn't support the fact that it worked perfectly in my VM
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Hang with us, and if we can not get it working, we will know the reason why .
<jesper_> I will do that then, btw - when I tried running the benchmark it didn't find any display server
<Niilos> http://termbin.com/w6vd
<Niilos> I used a temp file ^^
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Maybe understanable as no driver for Nvidia is loaded . Let's verify the .iso. confirm the copy is good, and then attempt to install the Nvidia driver from the PPA . - My thoughts - .
<admin0> any official ubuntu staff here .. for help on SSO
<jesper_> I have no way to verify the ISO atm, I removed that SSD from the computer to add my new SSD instead
<Logicwax> so any thoughts on why my gnome-session is barking out all those IPs?  are they connectiona trempts?
<Bashing-om> admin0: Might get better help for SSO in #ubuntuforumms .
<ouroumov__> Niilos, google for BCM4313 problems on Ubuntu
<jesper_> Ehm, I downloaded the latest nvidia drivers from their website but I don't have any way to run them (they are .run files)
<ouroumov__> Niilos, this seems relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197693
<Bashing-om> jesper_: All I can say is that a firm foundation is desirable . To KNOW all is ducky .
<sta7ic> EriC^^: yes /away
<rk4n3> Logicwax: I'm curious - what is your IP address (is it a local or public), and what are the IP addresses being logged ?
<rk4n3> Logicwax: I don't need to know them specifically, but just the nature of them
<Bashing-om> jesper_: OEM install is a means of last resort .. let us not go there .
<Logicwax> r4z3r: IP is local to my LAN...but is the DMZ host.
<sta7ic> EriC^^: i got it, just /away
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It just wants to open in pluma
<sta7ic> brings us back
<Logicwax> r4z3r: fromm all over....hundreds  of IPs....from .ru .nl
<Logicwax> r4z3r: are those login attempts?
<rk4n3> Logicwax:  when you say "local on your LAN, but DMZ" does that mean that your LAN segment is public-addressable ?
<Logicwax> yes
<squinty> Niilos,  fwiw, sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999 (even when using sudo) barfs here too (14.04.4)   might want to consider installing   pastebinit  from the repo's.  then use the following command  sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Logicwax> rk4n3: correct.   this machine faces the world
<rk4n3> well, that would seem to be your problem them - yes, I'd say its at the very least port scans of your box
<rk4n3> Logicwax: I highly suggest you firewall that off
<Logicwax> rk4n3: so are those lines connection attemtps to my gnome?
<Logicwax> rk4n3: cant i just firewall off the gnome port?  why is that port assessible to non-localhost?
<rk4n3> Logicwax: well, for sure you're being port-scanned for open ports, and some of them may be trying to actually attack the open port when they see it
<rk4n3> Logicwax: I can't speak as to why that port would be open, but I'd recommend at least a local firewall rule to close it, if it needs to stay open locally for some reason
<Logicwax> rk4n3: but what im asking is what that message from gnome-session is trying to say
<Logicwax> rk4n3: its not very verbose.  is gnome-session saying "hey someone tried to login from IP"
<rk4n3> Logicwax: sorry, I can't be sure - it may be that gdm is accepting login attempts ?
<Niilos> I tried to install linux-firmware-nonfree. I don’t know if it is because of the "dpkh --configure -a" or the package install but I jurt got my wifi back !
<Niilos> Thanks you very much :)
<ouroumov__> great
<rk4n3> Logicwax: maybe try a "netstat -a | grep -i listen" to see what processes might be listening
<ouroumov__> let's hope it sticks ^^
<rk4n3> Logicwax: if you see something gnome-related listening, that could be a clue
<daniel331> how do I find out if my computer uses uefi or not?
<Niilos> I keep the command on a memo just in case ^^
<daniel331> (this is in the context of not being able to boot)
<jesper_> Bashing-om: http://imgur.com/gallery/0clvNUV      - I hope I am allowed to link to picutre
<Niilos> Have a nice day !
<Logicwax> r4z3r: nope, i dont
<EriC^^> daniel331: boot into the bios and check if legacy mode is enabled
<EriC^^> daniel331: boot a live usb and stuff will become way more obvious
<daniel331> eric: my bios doesnt seem to have such a setting
<Ender_Wiggin> Im about to install a new grfx card in my ubuntu machine. it's the same manufacturer Nvidia, if I just update the drivers should everything go smoothly or?
<Logicwax> i just wish there was some documentation on what gnome-session is trying to say.   if its saying "login attempt from this IP" or what the hell its saying
<EriC^^> maybe it's just bios then with no uefi
<EriC^^> daniel331: how old is the pc?
<daniel331> eric: im not sure how old it is, I found it on freecycle
<EriC^^> like pre 2004?
<daniel331> doubtful. its an hp proliant ml350 g6
<EriC^^> it probably has uefi then
<EriC^^> daniel331: you had a hdd with ubuntu, and it was booting fine and you used dd to clone it and replaced the old one with the cloned hdd?
<daniel331> thats what I thought. but in bios, there is no mention of the term bios either. nor of the term uefi. instead, everything refers to rbsu -- rom-based setup utility :-S
<Bashing-om> jesper_: I say again, we do not want to go with the Nvidia OEM install . Problamatic to maintain and also, Nvidia does not know ubuntu near as well as those who maintain the PPA driver site .
<daniel331> eric: thats correct, yes
<daniel331> so I thought maybe laptop uses uefi but pc cant understand uefi... but the pc seems too new for that...
<Jordan_U> daniel331: Are you able to boot from a LiveDVD/USB?
<EriC^^> daniel331: ^
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I understand, can you take a look at my picture and see that there's something wrong? Like the missing icons and such
<daniel331> jordan_u: I will check after I double-check the cables ;-)
<EriC^^> daniel331: try pressing esc and then go to boot options
<EriC^^> ( f9 maybe )
<EriC^^> and see if you get any mention of uefi or "boot from efi file"
<Ender_Wiggin> Im about to install a new grfx card in my ubuntu machine. it's the same manufacturer Nvidia, if I just update the drivers should everything go smoothly or?
<Ender_Wiggin> going from GT 550 to GTX 590 (recycling parts)
<Jordan_U> daniel331: If you do get a LiveCD/USB booted then the following will tell you if you're booted via UEFI: "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS"
<Bashing-om> jesper_: 1) I have never seen the Mate desk top, so would not know what to expect, 2) with no graphics driver I would expect all kinds of diaplay problems .
<rk4n3> Logicwax: do you have vino or any other remote desktop solution set up at all ?
<nidnar> Ender_Wiggin: what drivers you on? Anything fairly up to date and you'll be fine
<c0fe_machine> What exactly is Juju? Everytime I read the description it just seems a bunch of marketing
<Ender_Wiggin> nidnar not sure how can i check in terminal?
<Ender_Wiggin> i use the auto software updater regularly, not sure if that picks up GPU drivers though
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Okay, do you have any link to a step-by-step guide I can use to install the ppa drivers? This doesn't really have that from what I can tell - sorry for the inconvinience
<c0fe_machine> Is Juju basically GUI to build a container?
<jesper_> inconvenience*
<Jordan_U> Ender_Wiggin: Simplest thing to do would be to uninstall any Nvidia proprietary drivers via the "Additional Drivers" tool, swap your GPU, then enable the recommended Nvidia proprietary drivers again.
<Ender_Wiggin> using 304.131
<Knucklesfan> hey people dude thingy
<nidnar> Jordan_U: that is simple?!?! Uninstall and reinstall? lol
<Knucklesfan> wuzz shakin backon
<Knucklesfan> im on a kewl computer and stuff
<Ender_Wiggin> so older but not crazy old
<Knucklesfan> :P
<Knucklesfan> can someone tell me the goal of this chatroom
<Ender_Wiggin> 2015 update seems like
<Knucklesfan> oh nvm
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Working 'buntu is never an inconvinience . in : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa follow the direction in " Adding this PPA to your system" -> read about installing . If there is a problem we will work through it .
<Jordan_U> nidnar: I find it very simple, yes. I'm not proposing re-installing the OS; It's just a few clicks and meanst that you don't have to worry about which Nvidia driver supports which of your two cards.
<Jordan_U> s/meanst/means/
<jesper_> Bashing-om: deb: command not found
<jesper_> oh, where are my systems software sources? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Sorta lost me  .. the " add-apt-repository " command will automagically add the entry .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Sorry, I'm fairly lost myself - I'll try to follow exactly what it says before I ask anything again haha, sorry again
<ouroumov__> jesper_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Not a problem to ask ... I could tell ya exactly .. but better if you know what you are doing and why . Process of learning and I expect you will be with us for the long haul .
<jesper_> It seems I already added them before but I didn't receive an output so I was confused, I have the deb line added to my sources now
<jesper_> Bashing-om: What is the next step? I don't see it anywhere on that site
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Great, and now ya know to ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install nvidia-361 ' . let's see what happens .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: On it's way! Is there any way to see what desktop I'm using btw? I believe I'm using gnome but I'm not sure
<daniel331__> argh, bad wifi in my room.
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Sure, all in knowing what to ask of the sytem ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<daniel331__> right, so this is interesting. there's an option in my bios thing for boot disk test. it says: "Boot disk status: Pass - Disk present. Boot disk ready: pass - disk ready. Verify boot sector: Pass - valid os boot sector present." -- thats without the usb key, just the (not-bootable) drive
<daniel331__> also, on the startup screen, the bios says "Port 2: Detected Sandisk drive" which is the name of the ssd and the port it is plugged in to
<ouroumov__> jesper_, earlier you were using MATE
<daniel331__> and I can boot just fine into usb boot medium... except its frozen on the loading screen
<jesper_> Haha, I am using MATE - didn't quite think that one through
<Bashing-om> jesper_: away for a bit .. be back on-channel soonest .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It is now installed, what's the next step
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: Have you tried booting from LiveCD/USB yet?
<skinux> I'm trying to use VLC to play a DVD, but everytime I press play, it loads up for half a second and then goes back to no playlist.
<jesper_> Okay, I'll avert my attention to ouroumov__ if you are willing to help? haha
<jesper_> (again)
<daniel331__> options on the one-time boot override menu are: "One time boot to C:, one time boot to cdrom, one time boot to pxe, one-time boot to usb key, or enter rom-based setup utility"
<daniel331__> jordan_u: just booting the usb disk now
<jesper_> ouroumov__: the nvidia driver is now installed and I suppose I should reboot the system?
<ouroumov__> Yes
<ouroumov__> Hopefully that'll fix it
<ouroumov__> You can reboot from the command line using "sudo reboot"
<jesper_> I did not know that, good to know haha
<arcas> oliver
<Bashing-om> jesper_: If the driver installed .. well let's see what happens after a reboot . If problems then we start investiaging the why .( by the way learning to use mvidia-prime to switch graphics sets is another learning curve ) .
<ouroumov__> (With a stuck GUI that'll be easier)
<jesper_> Yeah, it didn't want to reboot when I went via the GUI - it just didn't want me to hit the "x" that was supposed to be the power-button icon
<daniel331__> hmm the gui on the usb boot environment seems to have crashed. whats the default username and password?
<jesper_> It is not the fastest at rebooting it seems
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: Username "ubuntu", password "" (Nothing, just hit Enter).
<daniel331__> gotcha
<daniel331__> right
<daniel331__> well it looks like the usb key booted using bios this time (not uefi)
<daniel331__> damn
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm not getting any signal to my monitors (after it rebooted and loaded)
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | daniel331__
<ubottu> daniel331__: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<daniel331__> could that just be legacy emulation mode?
<skinux> Ubuntu documentation says to install libdvdcss2, but it is not in the repositories.
<k1l_> skinux: libdvdread4
<xangua> !dvd | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k1l_> skinux: and after that run "sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh "
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm literally not getting anything from my computer atm, just doesn't do anything whatever I press
<GeekDude> My computer just went completely unresponsive except for the mouse cursor. Ctrl-alt-fX vt switching and the ssh server don't seem to be working either. I'm on my phone right now.
<GeekDude> I'm using the xubuntu desktop packages
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: And actually, if it's not too difficult for you to figure out how to do, please use this newer version of boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript .
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Bios ? do you see the bios spalsh screen ? Did you disable anything graphic's related in bios ?
<skinux> Thanks. Got my video playing
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I saw the bios splash screen and I saw Ubuntu loading up and then it all went black
<jesper_> Bashing-om: and my monitors are indicating that they're not getting a signal from the computer
<ouroumov__> jesper_, can't even switch to tty1?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: K; .. next step up is can you boot to the grub boot menu at this point ?
<daniel331__> jordan_u: much easier than using the sourceforge link ;-)
<jesper_> ouroumov__: I can't switch to tty1
<daniel331__> jordan_u: output: pastebin.com/15191825
<ghost_> please help
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I just noticed that Ubuntu doesn't load fully, there's only 1 segment loaded and then it shuts down
<ghost_> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en%%5fUS, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<daniel331__> I mean: paste.ubuntu.com/15191825
<GeekDude> is there
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm starting to think that there's no way for me to continue from here except for re-installing ubuntu and trying again?
<GeekDude> is there a way to unfreeze it, or if I force a reboot where should I look in the logs to get an idea of what happened?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I can't get the grub menu to come up (I tried pressing c during the entire startup)
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Ouch ... now that does not seem to be graphic's releated ... able to boot to grub ? .. and confirm please this is a 15.10 release .
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: "This page has been removed!
<daniel331__> jordan_u: try paste.ubuntu.com/15191825
<jesper_> This is the 15.04 release if I remember correctly
<jesper_> Bashing-om:
<daniel331__> (my bad for assuming pastebinit used pastebin)
<EriC^^> daniel331__: looks like you have an efi install
<daniel331__> eric: yes, my laptop uses uefi
<EriC^^> did you try pressing esc then f9 or boot options when the pc boots?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: OH ! IF this is 15.04 ... that expalind everything ! as 15.04 is End_Of_Life ! It has no support !
<ghost_> anybody help.,
<EriC^^> no i mean the actual install is in uefi mode daniel331__
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Then I'll download and install 15.10 in that case
<daniel331__> eric: yes,this is the clone of my laptop's drive
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | jesper_
<ubottu> jesper_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<EriC^^> yeah, so setting to legacy wont work at all daniel331__
<ouroumov__> You should go with the 14.04 iso you were loading earlier jesper_
<EriC^^> daniel331__: type sudo efibootmgr -v and paste bin it please
<jesper_> ouroumov__: Then I will do that
<EriC^^> ( install the package if it's not installed already )
<daniel331__> eric: it says "EFI variables are not supported on this system"
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Yeah for 15.10 ... I think 15.10 does have support for the Nvidia 361 driver !
<EriC^^> daniel331__: that means you're booted in legacy mode on the live usb
<daniel331__> yes, I am
<ouroumov__> jesper_, or what he said
<EriC^^> daniel331__: here's what you can do, reboot the pc, press esc a couple times, when you get a menu look for boot options ( might be f9 ) press it and if you get a boot from efi file go to efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi or grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> daniel331__: 1 sec though
<Arejano> hi
<Arejano> test
<EriC^^> try sudo modprobe efivars
<Czernobog> exit
<daniel331__> eric: no output from modprobe efivars
<jesper_> ouroumov__: I tried installing 14.04.2 just now but it didn't find my boot image on my USB so I'm going to re-try and if it fails again try with 15.10
<EriC^^> daniel331__: ok, try sudo efibootmgr -v again
<daniel331__> eric: same output. good thinking tho ;-)
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | jesper_  Remember
<ubottu> jesper_  Remember: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> daniel331__: :D
<Madhumper69> i cant connect to my vpn when my firewall is enabled yet port 1735 is open for pptp???
<EriC^^> daniel331__: ok, reboot the pc and try esc
<EriC^^> if that doesn't work try booting in uefi mode on the live usb
<daniel331__> I think the ml350 g6 series might be bios based after all... :-( :-S
<EriC^^> daniel331__: i thought the install was working before cloning on the same laptop?
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: If it is indeed BIOS based you can still fairly easily reconfigure your installation to boot via BIOS.
<daniel331__> eric: laptop is uefi, and I'm cloning it to my desktop pc
<EriC^^> daniel331__: aha
<daniel331__> ooh ooh ooh jordan_u really? thats made my day. how do I do that?
<anonymous> nd girls
<Guest49714> have anyone has problem with a update last days?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: md5sum check
<EriC^^> Guest40841: such as?
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> guys and girls?
<Jordan_U> anonymous_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<anonymous_> have anyone also have had problem with update ubuntu mate?
<cherub> I just installed ubuntu 15.10 i386 on this laptop, and it is not even showing my USB thumb drive.
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: First you need to create a BIOS Boot Partition. I would recommend using GParted to make your EFI System Partition one MiB smaller then create the 1 MiB BIOS Boot Partition in this new free space. To create a BBP just create a new unformatted partition and give it the "bios_grub" flag in Gparted.
<cherub> when i plug it in, it is not showing up in files.
<k1l_> anonymous_: what error?
<daniel331__> jordan_u, thats amazing, I will do that, thank you
<anonymous_> was running mate a long time like 3 or 4 days got an update and suddenly it stopped working
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: Then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot to install grub for BIOS. Note that you may need to "apt-get install grub-pc" once you enter the chroot as it's likely not currently installed.
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Another question before I install, do I go for "USBdevice" or "UEFI: USBdevice"?
<EriC^^> daniel331__: you'll need to decrypt the partition before mounting stuff first btw
<k1l_> anonymous_: "lsb_release -d" brings what output?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Great, going to clear my slate and we pick this back up on the other side with 15.10 install IF there are any problems .// I recommend UEFI ... much improved interface !
<EriC^^> daniel331__: and you can remove /boot/efi from /etc/fstab if you want
<anonymous_> i installed everything a new again
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: After that, for clarity, you should probably comment out the entry for /boot/efi/ in your /etc/fstab, but having /boot/efi/ mounted shouldn't cause any problems (other than confusing humans that wonder why it exists on a BIOS based machine).
<Bashing-om> !UEFI | jesper_
<ubottu> jesper_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anonymous_> but windows cannot interfere with ubuntu right?
<anonymous_> anyhow Mate is Da Best!
<anonymous_> Peace
<cherub> I NEED HELP
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I was really just wondering if there would be any problems or such if I went with the standard one when I have UEFI on my motherboard
<EriC^^> cherub: with what?
<jesper_> cherub: welcome to the club!
<daniel331__> jordan_u: right, okay, so, bearing in mind I am also using luks "whole disk encryption" (on sda3), I have two partitions I could resize. sda1 is 210MB 'EFI System' recognised as FAT16; sda2 is 'Linux Filesystem' recognised as Ext4... I know you said to just resize the EFI one, but im not sure why I even have two...
<daniel331__> ... and I suppose it doesnt mater after this that the whole disk is partitioned using a GUID partition table?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Either will work ,, for furure, UEFI will be best .
<daniel331__> sda2 is 524mb btw
<cherub> EriC^^: I just installed ubuntu 15.10, and it is not showing any usb devices when I plug them in.
<EriC^^> cherub: type dmesg in a terminal
<EriC^^> look for usb errors
<Surendil> cherub, not even on dmesg?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Hey, a thought .. dual boot ing ? Then 'buntu must be installed in same mode as Windows !
<cherub> i didn't know to do dmesg.
<daniel331__> I guess the 524mb volume is /boot
<daniel331__> and I guess it doesnt matter which I resize
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: You have two because one was for /boot/efi/, your EFI System Partition, and the other was for /boot/ which needs its own unencrypted partition when you're encrypting your root filesystem (technically it's not needed, but not having an unencrypted /boot/ just leads to issues without any advantage).
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm not dualbooting luckily, I'm wanted to use Ubuntu as my one and only OS
<cherub> I don't even know what I'm looking for.
<daniel331__> jordan_u: gotcha, thanks for clarifying that
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Then will not matter presently if install is legacy or UEFI .. but for the long term .. install as UEFI .
<cherub> clear
<Surendil> cherub, dmesg | grep usb
<cherub> yeah I know.
<jesper_> Bashing-om: currently doing that! which application would be the easiest to wipe all my other drives with btw?
<sta7ic> Im having samba issues and think its related to this..all my users/permissions match up
<sta7ic> chdir (/mnt/zfspool/Skydog) failed, reason: Permission denied
<sta7ic> [2016/02/24 15:42:55.808450,  3] ../source3/smbd/error.c:82(error_packet_set) NT error packet at ../source3/smbd/process.c(1525) cmd=50 (SMBtrans2) NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<sta7ic> sort of explains similar issue here http://linux.m2osw.com/cannot-log-user-samba
<Bashing-om> jesper_: The installer will do that if ya happy with the default install .. else there is good ole GParted ... or my favorite 'dd' to wipe a drive .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: the default install only wipes my main drive, not my other ones. I'll look at GParted in that case
<cherub_> friggin annoying-ass subway wifi.
<sta7ic> cherub_: reminds me of louis ck where people are complaining about having wifi on the plane being slow
<Bashing-om> jesper_: My thought only, as this is a problematic install . how about the default install .. let the wizard do it's thing ?
<sta7ic> you're 30000 feet in the air!
<cherub_> sta7ic: no I mean a subway restaurant.
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Why wipe out the other drives ?
<meem> Hi ubuntu community :)
<skinux> I need help. Somehow during phpMyAdmin config I messed up MySQL root password. Now I can't do anything with it.
<skinux> I tried removing and reinstalling mysql-server, but that didn't help.
<Jordan_U> daniel331__: I'll be mostly away for 30 minutes to 5 hours :)
<skinux> Oh, wait, should i have done 'purge mysql-server-5.5' ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: The other drives have nothing useful on it, just old windows things from my previous install - just wanted a clean slate for my Ubuntu installation. The default installation is what I'm currently running
<sta7ic> any samba experts here?
<daniel331__> thanks for your help jordan_u. before you go, is it a problem that the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes but linux says it is 512 bytes?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: on them
<jesper_> Bashing-om: on them**
<Surendil_> sta7ic, did you add the user you are trying to login with smbpasswd -a "user"?
<genii> skinux: You might instead want to look at the "unixlike" section of http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<skinux> I already solved it by purging
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Right from the get-go I have an error.. "THe application MATE Settings Daemon has closed unexpectedly."
<Bashing-om> jesper_: When I want to start all over with a drive I use 'dd' to zero out a drive . But be real cautious with 'dd' . It does what is told even if it is not what you intended .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: The icons on the desktop are missing as well, the same goes for the menu icon and the power icon
<jesper_> Bashing-om: And the lag is also there with the mouse-movement
<Bashing-om> jesper_: This on a fresh install of 15.10 ? what results when booting with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I don't know how to boot with those parameters, or any parameters for that matter
<jesper_> Bashing-om: and yes, this is a fresh install
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | jesper_ Part of the learning curve
<ubottu> jesper_ Part of the learning curve: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Lemme check that link and make sure it is applicable to systemd in 15.10 .
<joseph_> Hello, this is my first time here
<joseph_> I just got Ubuntu and I really like it so far
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It doesn't seem to work for me, the first command does nothing
<MoDaifallah> I'm having issues regarding nvidia proprietary driver
<MoDaifallah> 304XX version leads to mouse problems making it unclickable
<joseph_> can anyone recommend a good site for learning the command line?
<MoDaifallah> 340XX version makes the system freeze after few seconds
<k1l_> !shell | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Surendil>  joseph_ try askubuntu.com
#ubuntu 2016-02-25
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It lists my installation as 15.04 but I downloaded and md5summed 15.10, this is weird
<k1l_> jesper_: what says "lsb_release -d"?
<jesper_> k1l_: Command not found
<jesper_> k1l_: wait, spelled it wrong
<jesper_> It says Ubuntu 15.04 which is weird since all I have is 15.10 on my USB-drive
<Bashing-om> jesper_: k1l_ and Jordan_U Are all old hands at this, great they look over our shoulders .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Could I be making a mistake with the installation entirely?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: and that's why I'm getting these weird errors and crashes?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: That begs the question ,, are you booting the USB or booting the install on the hard drive ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I'm booting from the SSD after I boot from the installation media
<jesper_> I'll try re-installing, I hope you've got time to spare Bashing-om haha - sorry for all the problems
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Real tough to do that .. What you have set in the UEFI settings is what will boot . Rither the USB OR the SSD. not both .
<Bashing-om> jesper_: We have the time .. help is what we do .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I mean at first when I boot I use something on my motherboard called "Boot override" and that is what I use to boot the installation media (my USB) and after that I use my SSD - which I now see might be the wrong ssd...
<k1l_> jesper_: can you pastebin a "sudo parted -l" and a "mount"
<Bashing-om> jesper_: What we are going to do is boot that SSD. the USB drive should be removed and not a part of this equation .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: That's what I'm trying now, k1l_ I'll do that when I've re-installed it and not booted from anything but my main SSD
<salamanderrake> how do I get ubuntu/unity to stop using the super key
<xangua> salamanderrake: easier to use another desktop
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I don't think it's booting from the USB after I've installed. I think it's booting one of my VMs if that's even possible because I know I have 15.04 installed as a VM, going to try and wipe all my other drives and then install
<dlam> is there a thing to show additionally show UTC date in the top right of the desktop?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: When asked now how I wanted to install it - it asked if I wanted to install 15.04 along 15.04.. I don't understand why.. I double-checked and I have 15.10 on my USB
<Bashing-om> jesper_: K .. Might I suggest that you read the manual and learn how your EFI interface works ? Mind you every manufacturer implements the interface different .
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Is there a reason you want Mate as the desktop ? Let me see if I can find a download link for 15.10 Mate then .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: The only reason is that I think it looks good from the get go
<Bashing-om> jesper_: 'buntu ! all about choice . Ok .. os this the link you are using to download : https://ubuntu-mate.org/wily/ ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Yes, that is where I downloaded it
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Could you tell me the correct partitioning for my SSD? I have a 240GB SSD and I do not want to use any SWAP partition, sorry if this is a bothersome question
<ouroumov__> jesper_, you have to have a swap
<jesper_> ouroumov__: why is that?
<k1l_> jesper_: do you want to use hibternation?
<ouroumov__> Linux requirement I think, I've never tried but I doubt you can even install without a SWAP partition
<jesper_> k1l_: not relaly
<jesper_> really*
<k1l_> jesper_: how much ram you got?
<jesper_> k1l_: 16GB
<frostschutz> if you have enough ram and don't hibernate, you don't need swap
<k1l_> ouroumov__: you can
<ouroumov__> Seriously?
<ouroumov__> Okay
<jesper_> ouroumov__: I'm certain I've installed VM's without swap before
<ouroumov__> I need to go re-learn some things
<k1l_> jesper_: ok. than you can go without a swap. but you cant use hibernation then. (except you would make a swapfile....)
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Again back to " < k1l_> jesper_: can you pastebin a "sudo parted -l" and a "mount" -- we see what it is that we are working with .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Can I do that whilst installing Ubuntu?
<Maimster> How's everyone doing tonight?
<daniel331__> hey, you know what?
<daniel331__> you guys rule
<daniel331__> goodnight everyone
<Maimster> daniel331__ Goodnight
<Bashing-om> jesper_: No, but from the liveUSB you can provide what we are looking for . Else only a matter of minutes to await this new fresh install IF you are certain that it is 15.10 and that the md5sum matches .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Then I will try my best to do that
<JadesDJ> a long time ago they talked about the "cube" in ubuntu...is it still possible?
<k1l_> JadesDJ: see the ccsm: compiz config settings manager
<JadesDJ> ah, ok
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Can I install pastebin on a liveUSB?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15192354
<jesper_> k1l_:
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Yeah .. can install pastebin, but will not persist a reboot . at this time i am looking to find the Mate15.10 md5sum got kinda hung up on downloads . Bear with me .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Weirdly enough the power button is actually there now, not just a missing image.. The menu is still gone though
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Quite the system . 4 hard drives .. with 'buntu to be installed to the 1st drive -sda- / the other 3 are Windows .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Yeah, 2 ssds, 1 hard drive and 1 external drive. It says install ubuntu mate 15.04 on the installation icon...
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Then that is a 15.04 install ... let my download complete and I check the md5sum and we continue .
<JadesDJ> by the way...can i slap the new desktop on the older Warty-distro?
<JadesDJ> no..?
<LEPTOSPIRA> Hi folks, I need some help with bash scripting. I am new to this.
<k1l_> JadesDJ: warty? really?
<Bashing-om> JadesDJ: I Highly doubt it ! That old release would not have the GTK support of the modern desk tops .
<LEPTOSPIRA> I want a script that will play in cvlc a random album from my music directory. This is what I have so far: find "${MUSICDIR}" -follow -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type d | shuf | head -n1 | (read RANDALBUM; find "$RANDALBUM" -maxdepth 2 -mindepth 2 -exec vlc {} + | sort)
<JadesDJ> k1l_: yes...i mean, why not?
<LEPTOSPIRA> The problem is that the songs are not sorted in their track order. I don't know how to combine -exec with sort
<LEPTOSPIRA> Any ideas?
<JadesDJ> besides, i like to experiment with stuff
<k1l_> JadesDJ: because everything. missing all libs needed.
<c0fe> Can Juju be used to deploy containers?
<c0fe> Or is it just for cloud management
<k1l_> c0fe: its for cloud, iirc
<c0fe> i see that's unfortunate
<ouroumov__> LEPTOSPIRA, find "$RANDALBUM" -maxdepth 2 -mindepth 2 | sort | xargs -I I vlc "I" ?
<LEPTOSPIRA> ouroumov__, when I try the following, I get the error "syntax error, unexpected end of file":
<LEPTOSPIRA> find "${MUSICDIR}" -follow -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type d | shuf | head -n1 | (read RANDALBUM; find "$RANDALBUM" -maxdepth 2 -mindepth 2 | sort | xargs -I I cvlc "I"
<ouroumov__> Where's the closing parenthesis?
<LEPTOSPIRA> Where's the opening parenthesis?
<LEPTOSPIRA> Nevermind
<ouroumov__> Before read
<ouroumov__> ^^
<LEPTOSPIRA> Yay!
<LEPTOSPIRA> Thanks!
<LEPTOSPIRA> I had to change the "I" to 'I' and now it works
<ouroumov__> cool
<Bashing-om> jesper_: OK, I have a 15.10 Mate md5sum .. show us what your result is and we compare .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: My result: 0c720005e21cc1ae99a521fc79d7acd3  ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<shubi> hallo, when i shut-down my ubuntu 14.04.4 it freezes and doesnt shutdown, happened also with suspend.
<Pantsu> enjoy it blowing up if you have a music file with a space in the name
<Pantsu> or \n
<shubi> I upgraded today, never had an issue before.
<k1l_> jesper_: could it be you bootet a 15.04 ubuntu on the 2tb disk?
<jesper_> k1l_: That's what I was thinking, and that's why I wanted help with the partitioning
<k1l_> jesper_: that is why i would like to see a "mount" from that 15.04 system running
<k1l_> jesper_: partitioning is easy: 15GB for / rest for /home. both ext4
<jesper_> Then I will do that, have to re-install the boot device though
<shubi> Any ideas?
<jesper_> k1l_: It's very daunting to someone who isn't used to doing any partitioning haha, I've only done it with Arch before and that was a complete walkthrough
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Confirmed, same sum as I have .. so we are working with 15.10 !
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Glad to hear it haha, I'm installing it again on the USB drive
<Bashing-om> jesper_: K, when it is installed to the USB drive . we verify the copy . boot in UEFI setting to the USB as soon as the bios screen clears repeatedly depress and release the escape key -> language screen, escape key again to accept the default -> boot options scren -> "check disk for defects" .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Checking for defects now
<yedderson> I want to enable apparmor for firefox, I'm getting this error : Could not open 'tunables/proc'
<jesper_> "Errors found in 2 files!"
<jesper_> Bashing-om:
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It doesn't say which files though
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Good, we know the copy is bad ! /// recopy the image and try again .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: re-installing to the USB
<Bashing-om> jesper_: What tool are you using to make the copy to USB ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Yumi
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Checking disc for defects again
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Again, error found in 2 files
<k1l_> jesper_: what did you use to create that usb?
<jesper_> k1l_: Yumi
<k1l_> this is on windows?
<jesper_> k1l_: Linux Mint
<Bashing-om> jesper_: I defer to k1l_ But 'dd' works to make that copy .
<k1l_> jesper_: use "dd" then
<jesper_> k1l_: Never used that before
<k1l_> jesper_: other programs tend to change files to make their own menu or logo into it.
<jesper_> I have no clue how to use 'dd'
<k1l_> jesper_: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M && sync
<jesper_> k1l_: Just copy-paste that into the terminal?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdd bs=4M && sync ' where with 'parted -l ' you confirm that the USB drive is seen as "sdd" !!
<k1l_> make sure /dev/sdX is X for the correct drive and not sdX1 for the first partition
<k1l_> jesper_: need to adjust if and of to your needs
<jesper_> I'll go looking for all the paths
<teerl> I feel conv=sync would be better than && sync
<teerl> that's just my preference though
<Bashing-om> teerl: And that sounds like you have the greater experience .
<jesper_> k1l_: If the ISO is in "Downloads/ISO.iso" then do I write it straight up as sudo dd if=/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M && sync
<jesper_> And how to I know which sd I'm using?
<k1l_> jesper_: "sudo parted -l" will list the devices. seee there what your usb is
<romare> hey I wanna install skype on my ubuntu 14.04 LTS. is that possible?
<jesper_> sudo dd if=/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync should work then? (I renamed the ISO to ubuntu.iso)
<k1l_> romare: enable the partner repo. then you can install skype
<Bashing-om> !info skype trusty
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in trusty
<derp_commander> Bashing-om: is it under the multiverse section?
<k1l_> jesper_: when sdb is your usb. yes.
<romare> k1l_: how do I enable partner repo? I'm quite new at this btw.
<web2009> Is there a way to identify a PCMCIA adapter without EEPROM present?
<web2009> PCMCIA card*
<k1l_> romare: see system settings: software and updates. then on the 2nd tab
<jesper_> No such file or directory... k1l_ I don't know what I'm doing wrong, is it the path?
<Bashing-om> derp_commander: I see it as " Filename: pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb " om mu 14.04 install.
<k1l_> jesper_: leave the first / in front of Downloads (you can use tab key to use automatic completion)
<romare> k1l_: and now from which source should I install it?
<k1l_> romare: sudo apt update && sudo apt install skype
<derp_commander> !skype | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jesper_> k1l_: I think it's loading
<romare> thanks
<jesper_> k1l_: Nothing is happening in the terminal
<jesper_> k1l_: Nevermind
<k1l_> derp_commander: Bashing-om its in the partner repo. due to licence from microsoft
<k1l_> jesper_: there is no output untill its done
<jesper_> k1l_: I got output but my USB is empty
<k1l_> jesper_: is sdb your usb?
<jesper_> Yes
<web2009> Plugged in a saa713x PCMCIA card, dmesg gives over 190 results when modprobed
<k1l_> is it still the same system like you showed in pastebin?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Show us ' parted -l ' in a pastebin . maybe you have the wrong target ?
<jesper_> No, I'll paste it again
<web2009> When a card is chosen, modules enter loop of saa7134 depending on saa7134_alsa, etc., removing any of these crashes the kernel
<web2009> Is there any way to identify the correct card?
<nname31> hello, i used binwalk and dnot take any analyze,
<nname31> have any alternative analyze tools?
<nname31> http://paste.debian.net/403281/
<jesper_> I'm getting a warning when using parted -l, it says that my USB drive contains GPT signatures
<jesper_> I don't know if it is a GPT partition table
<jesper_> This is what is says exactly: Warning: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<jesper_> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<jesper_> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<jesper_> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<jesper_> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<jesper_> Yes/No?
<Bashing-om> K1 jesper_ Reformat the drive ? should it not be fat16 ? and as such would not have a GPT partition table ???
<jesper_> Bashing-om: it's FAT32
<Bashing-om> k1l_: ^^ enter key got the better of me .
<sta7ic> So i booted into ubuntu flash install cuz i want to fsck my ext4 partition unmounted. my partition is encrypted.. When i double click i can unlock but i dont want it mounted i just want to luksopen it
<k1l_> jesper_: why do you think its empty?
<jesper_> This is the entire output: http://i.imgur.com/MnZUcCp.png
<jesper_> k1l_: Because it is empty when I check devices
<jesper_> k1l_: Why does it say it's only 500~ MB?
<k1l_> jesper_: try to boot it.
<jesper_> k1l_: Okay
<k1l_> jesper_: because you just "burned" the exact image onto it. its not bigger than the .iso
<xgpt> Hey! I'm looking for a guide to a persistent installation of a linux server for a **very** light, single user wiki&ssh host. I would like to be able to boot into a linux distro (preferably debian or ubuntu) and have it load my server software from USB, (maybe into RAM?!) and use the rest of the free space of the USB drive as a disk for writing on. Is this possible?
<jesper_> k1l_: Checking for defects
<jesper_> k1l_: no errors found
<jesper_> k1l_: do you want me to show you "mount" whilst loaded into the LiveCD?
<k1l_> good. keep this in mind for "easy" live usb making :)
<k1l_> jesper_: no. just install onto that ssd.
<jesper_> k1l_: using my own preferences or using the standard installation?
<k1l_> manual partitioning.
<k1l_> then make a ~15GB partition and the rest into another one. the small one will be ext4 and mounted as /. the large one will be ext4 and mounted as /home. then accept changes and go on with install
<jesper_> k1l_: Should I remove all the other partitions from the other drives as well? To minimize the chances of what happened earlier?
<k1l_> jesper_: no
<jesper_> k1l_: so, 1 partition which is 15GB, primary, beginning of space, ext4, mouted at "/"
<jesper_> k1l_: It says 15.10 now btw, not 15.04! :D
<k1l_> jesper_: yes.
<jesper_> k1l_: and the second partition will be: the rest of the space, primary, beginning of space, ext4, mounted at "/home"?
<k1l_> yes
<web2009> http://pastebin.com/4ucKmRat
<jesper_> k1l_: it is now installing!
<Bashing-om> jesper_: :)
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Now hoping it works! haha
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Much much closer than we were a few hours past :)
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It sure does feel that way at least haha, it actually said 15.10 now - instead of 15.04
<jesper_> k1l_ Bashing-om : here's to hoping I'm not using that USB again!
<jesper_> Bashing-om, k1l_ : "The application MATE Settings Daemon has closed unexpectedly."
<jesper_> And it is yet again lagging massively
<k1l_> jesper_: where?
<k1l_> on the new install booted?
<jesper_> k1l_: yes, the new install
<k1l_> what video card is installed?
<jesper_> k1l_: I do not know, hopefully my 970
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. Can anyone help me track down why my xserver wont start?
<WACOMalt> http://pastebin.com/Y1FrUP3K is my Xorg.0.log file
<k1l_> jesper_: that sounds like you need to install the nvidia driver from ubuntu first for better running gui
<jesper_> k1l_: and there are no icons, the only icon currently on the desktop is the firefox icon, my "home" folder does not have an icon and neither does my power-button or my menu-button
<WACOMalt> I am on NVidia 361
<jesper_> k1l_: the last time I did that it wouldn't start again
<k1l_> jesper_: could be it needs "nomodeset" as boot option then
<jordy_> Hello. I currently do not have internet at home and only have access to University computers and public wifi. I would like to download a couple of packages and bring them back to my home computer on a flash drive. What would be the best way to do this? Thank you.
<k1l_> !nomodeset | jesper_
<ubottu> jesper_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> jesper_: this is worth a try after installing the matching ubuntu nvidia driver
<squinty> jordy_,  apt-get --help   and use the download only option
<k1l_> but i am leaving now. but i am sure others will help. bb
<jesper_> k1l_: byebye, thanks for the help
<jordy_> The university computers that I would be using for the downloads would be Windows computers. If I download a package from the ubuntu package manager website, would I need to also download all of the prerequisite packages or is there some way to get them bundled?
<squinty> jordy_,   sudo apt-get -d install <package name>    personally I use gdebi to install such
<dyfi> Hello. I know that there is a dedicated channel for Ubuntu Snappy, although the main channel seems to be more active. Would there be anybody here who is familiar with loading a Snappy image on to the Beaglebone Black, or might be able to point me in the right direction? I have tried following the installation instructions on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/ (I've tried flashing the microSD card both on an Ubuntu machine and a
<dyfi> issue. Thank you for your help!
<WACOMalt> Whoops that was the wrong log file. Here's my xorg log from when I boot with an xorg.conf as saved out by NVidia (when I had no xorg.conf and it was booting fine)
<path0gen> ive utilized xinput to reduce my mouse sensitivity as much as possible
<WACOMalt> http://pastebin.com/vYZQEqn5
<path0gen> but i cant lower it anymore. i need it lower
<path0gen> for gaming
<path0gen> any ideas?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I am back where we were a while back it seems
<jesper_> Bashing-om: except this time I am using the correct version
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Yepper, yuk /// Let's look at what X is doing . ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<jesper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15193005
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Reading http://paste.ubuntu.com/15193005 .
<Bashing-om> !info linix-image-generic wily
<ubottu> Package linix-image-generic does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image wily
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.30.33 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Again. " 2.335] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia " the driver did not build . what have we on the system ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<jesper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15193048
<Bashing-om> jesper_: AND for mu piece of mind, what returns ' sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ' ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: /dev/sda1 which is my SSD
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Then yeah .. we are on the DDS device for sure .. now tha bad news, " ii  mate-optimus >> MATE Desktop applet for controlling NVIDIA Optimus graphics cards
<Bashing-om> jesper_: ^^ I do not have a clue what Mate is doing or how ! ... never ever seen such in a 'buntu install before !
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Those are some very bad news...
<Bashing-om> jesper_: How about we try a maninline install of say xubuntu ? ( as I happen to like xfce for the DE) see what that looks like ???
<jesper_> Bashing-om: sure thing
<jesper_> Bashing-om: should I go for LTS release or the latest?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: If that works .. we know it is a Mate thing ... IF you find that you do not like xubuntu, well only a matter of minutes to change it ! You are practiced now !// we want the latest due to support for that new graphic's card . Hang on one and I get ya the link .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Thanks, please get the ISO direct link, not the torrent one
<Bashing-om> jesper_: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Found it, good thing Sweden is a download location
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Sweden huh ... ya burning the Mid-Night oil here ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: No kidding, I'm so tired haha
<Bashing-om> jesper_: What we do for the love of our computers :)
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Currently 3AM here
<littlebear> jesper_, wow
<jesper_> Bashing-om: You could say that again
<jesper_> littlebear: Good thing I'm not working tomorrow
<littlebear> jesper_, why not?
<jesper_> littlebear: I'm not on the schedule to work haha
<littlebear> jesper_, nice, but you should go to sleep soon for your health :)
<jesper_> littlebear: I'm thinking about it, believe me haha. Just thinking of trying this and if it doesn't work then I'm off to bed (even if it does work I'm probably off)
<andrew> yg]
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Are there any settings that might be able to fix it in BIOS you know of?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: In this new install .. might consider to leave a 50 gig space for future dual boot .. ( ya might find that you like xubuntu just fine, though ) . as to bios - UEFI - nope no change that I know of .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: The download is complete now, do I have to do anything else with dd besides what you told me before with k1l_?
<xgpt> hey!!! how do I install ubuntu server (barebones no GUI) from the ubuntu desktop image? is there a way?
<jesper_> xgpt: it's called the headless version I believe
<gabrielAtheos> Hey, occasionally when I put my computer to sleep, when I try to wake it I get a black screen
<gabrielAtheos> Any idea what I could do?
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. Wondering if someone can help me.
<WACOMalt> I'm on Linux Mint, running Mate. I installed the NVidia 361 drivers, which went fine. However I had issues with vsync not working even when enabled in nvidia settings.  (Which I recall also happened on 352, the current recommended drivers)
<WACOMalt> So I found that I needed to add a line to my xorg.conf at the end of the Devices section. (Option "TripleBuffer" "True") I didnt have an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 so I saved it from nvidia-settings (as sudo) and added the line and copied it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Vsync isnt working after a reboot. Dragging windows causes tearing, and games tear too.  What's odd is the "tear line" is always in the same location, unlike usual teraing where it wil
<WACOMalt> l move around. So I think its "working" but maybe is hitting an issue with my not consistent monitor sizes? One is 1920x1200 the other is 1920x1080.  here is the current conf as saved by nvidia, and edited: http://pastebin.com/gPM7bY6g
<jesper_> Bashing-om: are you there?
<xgpt> jesper_: any guides? the installer seems very set on not giving me options. it's stupid-proof. I've downloaded the desktop iso that boots into a full desktop. I would only like to install the server though..not the full desktop :)
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Yeah ... attending to dogs . as to 'dd' nope same same procedure .
<jesper_> xgpt: why not try: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/install-ubuntu-server
<jesper_> Bashing-om: thanks! what kind of dogs? race that is
<xgpt> jesper_: I can't burn any CDs
<xgpt> I only have a single usb drive too
<jesper_> xgpt: try using that usb drive then
<xgpt> but the problem is I'd like to INSTALL *to* that USB drive :P
<jesper_> Oh, that shouldn't be a problem should it?
<xgpt> I can boot into the graphical livecd and use the "toram" option to load it into ram...and then install to USB from RAM
<jesper_> Can't you use the media you're currently on to install the server onto?
<xgpt> but I'm not confident the server installer loads itself fully into ram
<jesper_> xgpt: It doesn't seem like I'm the right person to answer these questions haha, I'm a beginner myself so you know
<xgpt> if I could load the server installer into RAM that would fix my problem...but I'm not sure how to
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Oh many ... Basset hound, Daush hounds and shih-tzus .
<Kireji> why does "mail" require mysql ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: that's nice, I have an English springer spaniel here
<Kireji> apt-get install mailutils wants to install:  "guile-2.0-libs libkyotocabinet16 libmailutils4 libmysqlclient18 mysql-common"
<Kireji> wwwhhaaaa???!!?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: good comapnions also . Off topic we best stay on it .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: When I hit the "Turn off" button - everything stops lagging weirdly enough
<Bashing-om> jesper_: On a USB device, going to be laggy .
<squinty> xgpt,  if you already have a linux/grub2 installed then the following may be of use  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I was talking about the mate installation on my SSD
<Bashing-om> jesper_: That should absolutely scream with your hardware !
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I think there might've been a problem - I'm seeing "Install Ubuntu MATE" instead of the Xubuntu
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Uh Huh ... we have a problem .. verify .iso and insure that you 'dd' the correct .iso file .
<jesper_> This was the output I got from dd: http://imgur.com/7c5HQzN
<Kireji> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260280
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It acts like there are 2 different USBs now
<jesper_> Bashing-om: One is called "Ubuntu-MATE .." and the other is just called "efi"
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Well, verify that the desired .iso is present ' ls -al Dounloads/xubuntu.iso ' .
<Kireji> .wc
<jesper_> Bashing-om: -rw-r--r-- 1 jesper jesper 1104052224 Feb 25 03:11 Downloads/xubuntu.iso
<Bashing-om> jesper_: correct to be 'ls -al Downloads ' and see what .iso files are there .
<xgpt> squinty: that's the thing...there's no HDD on this laptop I'm trying to install to. I'm trying to install a full system to a 16gb USB drive.
<romare> I installed mIRC by using wine and now I want to crack it but I don't know how to reach the source folder of mIRC, where would that be?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Looks right to me . that command ( paste ) showld be correct .
<xgpt> squinty: but that HDD fried and I'm trying to just revive it with a single USB drive........it's just for SSH and a light HTTP server for just me...
<xangua> romare: that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question, sorry
<romare> xangua: can someone see the location of the application he installed?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Ignore what I said previously, it is showing it as 2 different USBs and the other one isn't called "efi" it's called "Xubuntu 15.10 amd64"
<squinty> xgpt, afaik, then you need a second usb or dvd
<xgpt> squinty: but I can load the full desktop installer to ram
<xgpt> so I can install the desktop version to the USB
<romare> lol, at least this question must be something to answer: isn't there a way to know the location of the app you installed via Wine?
<Bashing-om> jesper_: ?? and "Xubuntu 15.10 amd64" USB verifies ' check disk for defects ' ?
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I have the USB plugged in to this computer now and it shows up as 2 different usbs, I did the check disc for defects earlier but I noticed that was with Mate and now Xubuntu, I'm thinking that I just remove all the Ubuntu mate files and try again
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I didn't get the option to install Xubuntu when I plugged it into the computer
<squinty> !wine | romare
<ubottu> romare: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jesper_> Bashing-om: Never mind, I can't remove any of the files
<Bashing-om> jesper_: I would have expected 'dd' to completely overwrite the USB ... beats me what took pplace ... while on my mind ... I thought that the DDS drive was seen as 'sda' are you sure you want to 'dd' the .iso to 'sdb ' as in that screen shot ? 'parted -l ' to remove any doubt .
<xgpt> apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop apt-get autoremove apt-get install ubuntu-server \
<xgpt> does this still work on the current LTS version of ubuntu? ?? : apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop apt-get autoremove apt-get install ubuntu-server
<jesper_> Bashing-om: It's still sdb, I'm thinking I should go to sleep and continue tomorrow
<Bashing-om> jesper_: Maybe best .. tired minds can do real bad things ... We will still be here tomorrow . Up to you. I am still good for a couple more hours .
<jesper_> Bashing-om: and to top it all of, it doesn't show up as 2 different "drives?" in parted -l...
<jesper_> Bashing-om: I will join you guys in the morning, I'll go to sleep now haha - good night and thanks for all the help!
<jesper_> and good night to the rest of you as well
<dogarrhea> good evening my fellow poobuntu users
<dogarrhea> how do i run a specif enviornment file whenever the terminal is opened/
<Bashing-om> jesper_: ' sudo parted /dev/sdb unit s print ' shows what ?
<sabrehagen> on xubuntu, what program is responsible for the simple text bubble notifications in the top right hand corner of the screen?
<SchrodingersScat> !info libnotify-bin | sabrehagen is it libnotify?
<ubottu> sabrehagen is it libnotify?: libnotify-bin (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon (Utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.6-2svn1 (wily), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sabrehagen> SchrodingersScat: that's it, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> notify-send to create bubbles, etc.
<linux1510> ...
<sabrehagen> SchrodingersScat: ermahgerd
<zotta> Hi, I recently did "sudo apt-get upgrade" on my ubuntu 14.04 laptop. networking and backlight do not work with the new kernel version. I can select the old kernel version in grub and it works again that way. what to do?
<sabrehagen> SchrodingersScat: one thing i've never figured out is how to run an application on the viewport of the logged in user when using ssh. how would i send a notification to the currently logged in user via notify-send from an ssh connection?
<zotta> I do not want to select an old kernel version every time i resart my laptop.
<hil> sabrehagen, ssh user@host 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "shoobidoo."'
<SchrodingersScat> oh hey, that does work.  why does DISPLAY=:0 not need a ; or etc?
<hil> why would it?
<WangDang> Hi, I'm trying to install virtualbox guest additions on a new Ubuntu 14.04 guest OS. The host system is debian 8.3 (jessie). When I run VBoxLinuxAdditions.run it fails : http://paste.debian.net/hidden/18922 I don't understand why it can't find the headers for the running kernel.  They are installed. Anyway, paste refers to /var/log/vboxadd-install.log which is here (truncated) : http://paste.debian.net/hidden/dcef1e8a Can anyone suggest what is wrong and h
<Madhumper69> when connecting to vpn with ubuntu works fine when i disable my firewall however when its enabled with port 1723 i cant connect???
<SchrodingersScat> hil: idk, didn't know you could set a variable then continue a new command
<Guest52634> i need help in installing clawmail plugins
<Bashing-om> zotta: Reset in grub to boot the older kernel, and await a new kernel release - see if that fixes your issue ?
<hil> SchrodingersScat, for the ssh command its just a parameter
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<Guest52634> can't find any link to download or in apt-get packages
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<Guest52634> need help in installing claw mail Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin
<SchrodingersScat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Madhumper69> when connecting to vpn with  works fine...  however when firewall is enabled with port 1723 i cant connect???
<Guest52634> was that auto response?
<reisio> does it matter?
<Madhumper69> -.-
<Guest52634> nah, just wanna know..
<Madhumper69> its the matrix ;)
<postmodern> is there a util that can re-number mkv chapters?
<reisio> postmodern: the order?
<postmodern> reisio, add a number to the chapter string and UID
<reisio> postmodern: I imagine you'd want mkvpropedit from mkvtoolnix
<Madhumper69> my vpn is frustrating me why wont it work with port 1723 open i need to disable my firewall?? the interwebs are not helpful
<postmodern> reisio, i have several mkv files each with chapters numbered 1,2,3... i want to renumber them so i can mkvmerge them
<reisio> man mkvpropedit, /chapters
<reisio> alternatively you could mkvextract and re-mkvmerge
<reisio> I'm not really sure which would take more time; one would hope mkvpropedit would be simpler
<postmodern> reisio, that just lets me replace the chapters xml
<reisio> Madhumper69: in seventeen-hundred-twenty-three, columbus didn't do nothin' I don't think
<reisio> postmodern: then mkvextract & re-mkvmerge
<Madhumper69> haha, im sure he didnt apperently he was to drunk or high and saw ufo's
<goddard> how can i installl python 3.3 dev in 14.04?
<reisio> goddard: what does 'type python3' say?
<Guest52634> any help in installing claws mail plugin
<rypervenche> Guest52634: What do you need help with?
<Guest52634> can't figure out how to install Gtkhtml2Viewer plugin for claws mail
<Guest52634> it's not in apt-get packages
<Guest52634> can't find any direct dl link
<reisio> ask apt-file about it
<xgpt> can i install ubuntu to a external drive without using wubi??
<goddard> reisio: it is 3.4.3
<xgpt> i.e. is it possible to install ubuntu from inside windows?
<SchrodingersScat> !wubi | xgpt in fact, please don't use wubi.
<ubottu> xgpt in fact, please don't use wubi.: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: ...
<reisio> xgpt: yes, but it's far more straightforward to do it from a live OS
<SchrodingersScat> reisio: is that wrong?
<nacc> Guest52634: is it not just: "claws-mail-fancy-plugin - HTML mail viewer using GTK+2 WebKit"?
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: yes, did you even read what he said?
<reisio> answer: no you did not :p
<reisio> it's just spam if you send factoids for no reason
<reisio> just sayin' :D
<rypervenche> Guest52634: http://www.claws-mail.org/plugin-gtkhtml2.php
<SchrodingersScat> reisio: but he was talking about wubi.
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: the string 'wubi' did occur in his msg, that is the very minimum I will grant you :p
 * reisio says 'wubi', waits for irrelevant factoid spam
<SchrodingersScat> steering him away from a cliff
<Guest52634> i already checked that link, no link to directly dl or any instructions..
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: so you still haven't read his first msg
<reisio> :p
<xgpt> but is it possible to install ubuntu server edition from the regular desktop livecd??
<roygbiv> hi excellent people
<reisio> xgpt: yes... but again, more straightforward to use the server install image
<nacc> Guest52634: looking at http://www.claws-mail.org/plugins.php?section=downloads, i think you want the above mentioned fancy plugin
<reisio> xgpt: are you trying to setup a semi-professional server, or just something to tinker with?
<xgpt> but is it possible to boto the server install image into a RAMDISK?
<reisio> xgpt: if the latter, you can get there easily from the desktop image
<xgpt> like using the "toram" option?
<reisio> xgpt: yup
<xgpt> reisio: just a tinker thing I guess, something to run SSH and a simple LAMP stack for a single wiki for personal use
<reisio> xgpt: yes, the desktop image will be fine, if you can't get another
<xgpt> how do I install the headless server from the desktop image?
<xgpt> It's a nice computer, but I don't want the wasted resources or bloat of the full desktop
<reisio> xgpt: you'll start with a desktop all you have to do is disable the GUI starting at boot, install any server software you want (tasksel, etc.), and optionally remove desktop stuff
<gj> hello
<reisio> gj: 'lo
<gj> i installed ubunut
<Guest52634> fancy plugin didn't help
<reisio> Guest52634: /nick pluginguy
<gj> it says elcome to Ubuntu
<gj> is the install complete
<rypervenche> Guest52634: If you want to be able to view HTML in your emails, then fancy will work for you. You need to configure it though.
<gj> not it shows ubuntu@ubuntu:~s
<gj> and 2 IO Errors
<gj> but i can still type
<gj> what should i do
<Guest45630> hello all
<Guest45630> sound problem: i only see HDMI channels
<Guest52634> ok, but i think my main problem is, after installing any plugin i don't see any change in claws mail, no new pref setting or anything
<gj> hello
<reisio> Guest45630: meaning you don't hear them?
<reisio> Guest45630: /nick hdmibummer
<reisio> gj: hi again
<Guest45630> reisio: no, only HDMI channels available
<reisio> gj: you ran the installer, rebooted, and it says welcome to ubuntu with a $ prompt?
<xgpt> oh, I'll just install from virtualbox! *doh*
<reisio> Guest45630: not sure what you're saying
<reisio> xgpt: not entirely sure vbox has a facility for installing to metal; though you can always transfer afterwards... it will be slightly less straightforward
<xgpt> I think it's working, I'm just booting the livecd in vbox and then will try to install the the mounted USB drive
<WangDang> I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 in Virtualbox vm.  When trying to install the guest additions on this machine, I get an error about not being able to find the kernel headers for the running kernel (https://paste.ubuntu.com/18922920).  I've checked, and the headers for the running kernel are install.  Does anyone know a way around this?
<gj> anyone had problems with nvidia on ubuntu
<reisio> gj: not a useful question
<reisio> if you have a problem, describe it
<wafflejock> gj: not personally but it varies for different chipsets and drivers how well things work
<reisio> WangDang: min
<wafflejock> gj: what reisio said
<gj> i have had many problems
<phiona> help...http://pastebin.com/ZL1UDc1k
<gj> all forums point to the fact that it could  be due to nvidia
<Guest45630> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15193929/
<reisio> WangDang: http://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<wafflejock> gj: we need to know the specifics of your problem to weigh in really
<gj> ok right now
<reisio> gj: pick one problem, describe it
<gj> ill give u background..
<gj> i was getting white screen .. so i activated nomodest and noquet nosplash and acti-off
<reisio> phiona: apt-get -f install, as it says, not just 'apt-get -f' on its own
<gj> i could go ahead with install
<gj> but now on ubuntu command .. i used startx..
<roygbiv> phiona, maybe try what the help suggests, “sudo apt-get -f install linux-headers-3.13.0-79-generic”
<gj> it gave xauth: file.. /.Xauthority does not exist
<WangDang> reisio: I've seen that page.  That's the procedure I'm following, but it is giving me an error about not being able to find the kernel headers.  It's not working as smoothly as described in that link
<gj> and it said system problem detected in GUI
<WangDang> the kernel headers are installed
<xgpt> reisio: it's working well! :D
<gj> now i tried to go back by CTRL+ALT+F1
<gj> how do i get GUI
<reisio> xgpt: gj
<reisio> gj: F7
<gj> F7 not working
<reisio> gj: ps aux | grep -i lightdm
<xgpt> reisio: huh?
<reisio> xgpt: good job
<roygbiv> heh
<xgpt> reisio: thanks for the help!! :D
<reisio> roygbiv: saw that one coming, what? :p
<wafflejock> gj: the nomodeset is going to use the vesa drivers which should be fine for minimal stuff but won't get any hardware acceleration from your gpu and isn't really using the GPU specific drivers
<roygbiv> lol yep, too funny
<gj> i am not able to install dont care about graphics card now
<wafflejock> gj: should be able to have lightdm running and get a session going though
<wafflejock> gj: did you run the command from resio?
<gj> no
<gj> could not get
<gj> now again i rebooted
<gj> line:7 cant open dev sr0 no medium found
<Madhumper69> VPN not working when firewall is enabled and i ahve port 1723 pptp open? its this a bug i cant find a solution online
<wafflejock> gj: sorry back up one more step, have you already installed or are you just trying to get through the installation at this point? also what version are you installing?
<xblue555> I am trying to install ubuntu on 2 hard drives, I have a 150 Gb and a 250 Gb, I know I can have ubuntu / and /swap on the 150 Gb and the /Home on the 250. But  what I want is like a / and /swap and /home on the 150Gb and anouther /home on the 250Gb can anyone help I am doing a fresh install
<gj> xblue555: i am trying to install
<phiona> roygbiv: http://pastebin.com/qzfs48EA
<gj> i got the welcome to ubuntu message once with ubuntu@ubuntu prompt ,, i used startx for GUI .. it is 14.04.4
<roygbiv> phiona, disk full error? do you have a filesystem out of space?
<wafflejock> xblue555: you can really just mount the 250 GB somewhere within the home as an alternative/extra home folder
<gj> all i want to do is install ubuntu fresh on my hdd, and lose windows and all data...
<gj> i have backup of data
<wafflejock> gj: you got the desktop installation download too right not trying to do this with the server install disk (sorry just eliminating the obvious)
<gj> can sm1 guide me the best process.
<gj> i downloaded the iso its 1020 MB.. server install disk is i think 40MB
<xblue555> wafflejock: so should I set the 250Gb's format to a windows format?
<gj> login timed out after 60 seconds
<gj> @wafflejock i downloaded ubuntu iso desktop
<wafflejock> xblue555: sorry didn't catch the part about integrating any of that with windows? can just use ext4 if it's just going to be another filesystem for linux, if you want to share the filesystem I think FAT32 might really be the most cross platform compatible option
<Gallomimia> yup.
<Gallomimia> 40meg install disk is probably a network install. you need to download all the packages off the net as it installs
<wafflejock> yeah the server one is 596 desktop one is 1020 though actually a bit smaller than I thought
<gj> i have 1020 MB
<wafflejock> seems it's the right one though
<gj> i feel the disc is fine problem is with hardware
<xblue555> so ext4 what should the mount point be?
<phiona> roygbiv: gparted says  i have about 1.5 gb left of unused space on root  and i still have plenty on home partitions.
<Gallomimia> xblue555: why do you want a windows format for something?
<phiona> roygbiv: they are all ext4.
<wafflejock> gj yeah I mean you can md5 checksum the download and the disc to be sure on that part but typically I've been able to get through installations with at most using the nomodeset boot flag if there are problems with the drivers
<wafflejock> really when I've encountered that kind of thing it usually gets through the install then is using the wrong drivers on first boot and I have to correct
<Gallomimia> my personal preference is to put the extra big drive as mounted at /data and just put the big files on it. like steam games and videos and music and such.
<claudia> hola
<Gallomimia> bonjour
<Gallomimia> claudia: hablas inglis?
<gj> error is /init line 7 : cant open /dev/sro0 : no medium found
<claudia> no :(
<Gallomimia> !es | claudia
<ubottu> claudia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<roygbiv> phiona, well dpkg seems to think whatever filesystem “/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-79-generic/include/config/have/user/return” is mounted at, is full
<wafflejock> xblue555: regarding the mount point can really be wherever you want, I would probably really just set that up after installation using gparted to do the partitioning then just configure your fstab file to mount the drive to the location you want
<wafflejock> gj: looks like it could be a boot image writing problem actually https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/500822 not entirely sure but google does come back with some results for that error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500822 in Ubuntu "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xblue555> ok thnks
<wafflejock> xblue555: yup np some general instructions on setting up and mounting locations then using fstab here http://sourcedigit.com/8194-customize-ubuntu-14-04-mount-hard-disk-partitionsdrives-automatically-system-startup/ uses ntfs though, general instructions here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man5/fstab.5.html
<Madhumper69> vpn wont connect with firewall enabled and port 1723 is open for pptp??? driving me mad :P
<jayjo> if I want to capture just the standard error in a cron job, is it sh my_script.sh 2>
<wafflejock> Madhumper69: maybe check with nmap to be sure on the port or, sudo netstat -tulnp | grep 1723, to see the process bound to it, aside from that start digging in logs :)
<Madhumper69> i have in var logs but nothing has helped me its chinese to me
<wafflejock> Madhumper69: what's the VPN server software you're running? does it have a log? if so try to tail -f /var/log/vpn/access.log or whatever the file is for access or error logs, tail -f will show the end of the log and any new logs will show up in the console as they happen
<wafflejock> would do the netstat first too to be sure the VPN server software is running the process bound to that port on the system too
<Madhumper69> its frootvpn no software it wroks when i disable the firewall however i have port 1723 open and it wont work when enabled
<wafflejock> and can nmap from the client to the server to see what ports are open
<wafflejock> hrm must be using other ports for some other part of the traffic or something but no VPN expert for sure :)
<Madhumper69> thanks
<wafflejock> Madhumper69: yah denada sorry I don't have a good answer for ya but at least some things to poke at it with... let me know if you figure it out
<Madhumper69> its strange how it works with the firewall disabled and yet when i have port 1723 open it wont conn when firewall is active
<Madhumper69> i will for sure
<Madhumper69> do you know the command for restarting the vpn service in ubuntu?
<phiona> how do i get info on how much space is reserved on my partitions  with tune2fs?
<wafflejock> Madhumper69: depends on the particular service/process the typical command looks something like, sudo service frootvpn restart, but think that assumes it has upstart scripts that say what "restart" actually means for that process
<Madhumper69> network-manager-pptp-gnome
<Madhumper69> its iputed directly no software
<reisio> phiona: tune2fs -l /dev/foo# | grep -i reserv
<phiona> reisio: tune2fs -l /dev/foo# | grep -i reserv
<phiona> tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/foo#
<phiona> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Rache> phiona I think /dev/foo# needs to be your drive like /dev/sda1 or something
<hack-wizard> I've got an issue with trusty LTS on VMWare Player on Windows ... the VMWare tools installation does not work correctly because it says it needs open-vm-tools 10.0.0.0, and the repos do not have that version or higher
<hack-wizard> is there a PPA with the correct version available?  Seriously, this is a major functionallity breaker here.
<hil> hack-wizard, open-vm-tools-lts-trusty
<roygbiv> when i install postfix using apt-get, it stops during the install and asks a couple of postfix configuration questions. is there a way to answer those questions on the command line? i want to do an automated install
<hack-wizard> hil: that's a metapackage though
<hack-wizard> hil: doesn't install 10.0.0.0
<hil> i c
<phiona> reisio: i cant make sense of this... sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda6 | grep -i reserv
<phiona> [sudo] password for bong:
<phiona> Reserved block count:     249996
<phiona> Reserved GDT blocks:      1022
<phiona> Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)
<phiona> Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)
<Ben64> roygbiv: maybe sudo apt-get -y install <whatever>
<roygbiv> Ben64, well but the questions are from a postfix installation process that apparently gets run by apt-get or dpkg maybe, like some sort of post-install configuration program
<gj> what settings should i use in boot options while installing
<gj> currently it is file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only ubiquity
<phiona> reisio: i cant make sense of this.... http://pastebin.com/Vj2ZA8R7
<roygbiv> aaah! i just found this site that might help me http://serverfault.com/questions/143968/automate-the-installation-of-postfix-on-ubuntu
<phiona> Rache: : i cant make sense of this.... http://pastebin.com/Vj2ZA8R7
<Ben64> phiona: what don't you get
<roygbiv> why not use df -m to see how much free space /usr has?
<Rache> phiona: I will see what I can find, I only knew the part about the /dev/foo#
<reisio> phiona: what is it you want to accomplish?
<hack-wizard> One would think that it would be a priority to ensure the LTS version can run properly in current virtualization software .... guess not
 * reisio yawns
<reisio> hack-wizard: need help with something, or just venting?
<ngocok> Hi, how do you move Close button, Minimize & maximize button to the left on Kubuntu 15.10?
<gj> can anyone tell me the boot options for install while using CD
<hack-wizard> reisio: both ... current VMWare tools require open-vm-tools 10.0.0.0 or greater to operate ... the version available in the LTS repos is, like, 5.something
<reisio> ngocok: unity-tweak
<reisio> gj: hrmm?
<ngocok> reisio: it's not Ubuntu
<phiona> reisio: i just wanted to see how much is the reserved space on my partition  because it is reporting as disk full even though gparted says i still have about  1,.5 gb left on my 20 gb root partition.
<gj> reisio: hrmm?
<reisio> ngocok: not Unity, you mean? What then?
<ngocok> reisio: Plasma 5
<reisio> phiona: you might want df -i
<reisio> phiona: man mkfs.ext4 has the defaults, it's to avoid fragmentation, and also your system utterly dying
<reisio> phiona: if you're out of space, make space
<reisio> ngocok: I'd ask #kde
<hack-wizard> reisio: meaning that the VM is very very awkward to use ... especially if you want to actually do anything with it and the hard installed OS at the same time, which is kinda the whole point of a virtual install
<phiona> reisio: what do u mean utterly dying?
<Ben64> hack-wizard: and it's up to ubuntu to support your choice of vm software?
<reisio> hack-wizard: you try vbox/
<reisio> phiona: like, ceasing to process anything, requiring a reboot
<reisio> running out of space is bad, create more space
<wkmanire> reisio: "man foo has the defaults". he he he, That sounds like "foo" has a mundane illness.
<phiona> reisio: how do i make space? gparted?
<reisio> wkmanire: heh
<hack-wizard> reisio: ok I guess I'll try it ... but I really wanted it to be able to actually use my USB 3.0 ports, guess that's too much to ask though
<reisio> phiona: no
<reisio> phiona: you either delete cruft you don't need, or add another storage device
<reisio> the latter is a more efficient use of time
<reisio> of time/money
<reisio> the former is worth keeping up with, if you have the time
<reisio> hack-wizard: not for nothing, but reverse psychology doesn't work on hardened IRC volunteers :p
<wkmanire> So with 16.04 beta 1 on the way in a few days, I noticed that the next milestone will include a UI freeze.
<krobzaur> Hello all! Whats the best way to transfer an ubuntu installation from one disk to another? I would be transferring from a large 3TB spinning hard disk to a 512GB NVMe SSD. I was thinking about running the ubuntu installer on the SSD, installing all my packages, then copying over the entire root filesystem from my old disk
<wkmanire> Does anyone know of any large UI changes that are supposed to land between the beta and the freeze?
<reisio> wkmanire: I can tell you that it's unlikely GNOME 3 or compiz are going anywhere
<phiona> reisio: i would prefer gparted bcoz i still do not have funds to get another storage device.
<wkmanire> krobzaur: What does your FS look like?
<reisio> krobzaur: well, copying over /home/ alone at the end might be more sensible
<reisio> krobzaur: you _can_ actually just rsync the entire installation over, and reconfigure your kernel, reinstall grub, etc.
<wkmanire> reisio: I'm a huge fan of Gnome 3, but I'm also excited to see what the new Unity release is like.
<reisio> krobzaur: there are some provisos, but it's quite doable
<Bashing-om> phiona: 'df -h ; df -i
<Bashing-om>  to see the disk usage, where to ficus attention on removing ctuft .
<krobzaur> wkmanire: FS? As is filesystem?
<krobzaur> cd /home/
<krobzaur> ls
<wkmanire> krobzaur: Yep. What kind of filesystem layout do you use?
<krobzaur> oops lol
<wkmanire> krobzaur: Do you have everything on one big partition? Do you have separate partitions for /boot, /home etc?
<roygbiv> phiona, you might be able to go into /usr/src and delete old kernel headers to free up a little space. but i’m not sure if that’s dangerous or not
<wkmanire> Before you just start copying your FS around you have to think about things like this.
<krobzaur> wkmanire: Super basic. Just ext4 for my root partition, 1 swap partition, and then a small efi system partition for grub
<wkmanire> Are you going to be putting a new drive in the same machine? Or will this be another machine?
<krobzaur> Same machine
<wkmanire> So the EFI system should work the same. The next thing to to think about is that your new drive is 1/6th the size of your current drive right?
<krobzaur> Yeah, but I'm barely using any space on my current drive
<wkmanire> You can't just dd the disk across because there's no telling how the data has been distributed across the disk.
<wkmanire> Probably the safest thing for you to do, is to get a list of all of the user space apps you have installed and save that somewhere
<Xmas> hi
<wkmanire> Then put the new disk in, do a fresh install to it, and rsync your /home across
<wkmanire> Then reinstall all of your apps from your list.
<krobzaur> wkmanire: Yeah thats what I was thinking as well, simple and low risk
<wkmanire> If the destination disk was the same size or larger you could just dd it, but alas it is not so.
<reisio> dd's just the wrong tool
<wkmanire> reisio: Why do you think so?
<krobzaur> Yeah, unfortunately so. And clonezilla can't handle going from a larger disk to a smaller disk
<roygbiv> i’d probably use dd myself
<krobzaur> I would have as well if I didn't have the size restriction. Just kick it off overnight and be done.
<roygbiv> so you’ll use rsync?
<phiona> Bashing-om:  hi http://pastebin.com/amv1BsTL
<phiona> roygbiv: http://pastebin.com/amv1BsTL
<wkmanire> krobzaur: Another good option would be to use a backup utility like deja gnu and copy /home to a third disk (like a thumb drive)
<krobzaur> Yeah probably. One question though. Should I install all my packages first, then copy over /home/ with all my configs and whatnot? I feel like the order should be important
<wkmanire> Then recover from the third party disk to your new disk. You'd get the benefit of a compressed backup on an external disk.
<wkmanire> Deja-gnu I think?
<roygbiv> phiona, yep you’re cutting it pretty close on both space and free inodes
<krobzaur> deja-dup ?
<roygbiv> that’s an amazing amount of inode usage on /.
<Bashing-om> phiona: "/dev/sda6        19G   17G 1001M  95% / " does terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' help a bunch ?
<wkmanire> krobzaur: Yes, deja-dup, deja gnu is a unit testing thing. lol
<wkmanire> And as far as the order of copying vs installing. I cannot say if it makes a difference.
<wkmanire> Packages might choose to look for existing configs during installation, but that would vary from package to package.
<roygbiv> gitlab is an unholy monster
<roygbiv> :(
<phiona> so what do i do now??  i still do not have funds for additional storage.
<roygbiv> phiona, i’m curious what the heck is using all your inodes. do you have a gazillion files in /tmp maybe?
<Rache> :)
<Bashing-om> phiona: ^^ remove all cruft .
<Jack_vim_rip> :)
<krobzaur> wkmanire: Gotcha. Is there any way for apt-get to install all the packages output by dpkg-query --list ?
<wkmanire> krobzaur: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<reisio> used to be a !clone factoid :/
<wkmanire> But you shouldn't try to re-install *everything*. Just the userspace programs you're using for the most part. Unless you've installed any servers or anything.
<krobzaur> Not much else, just a webserver which is pretty simple
<wkmanire> My advise here would be to not worry about it. Just get the most complex ones listed down.
<wkmanire> Like your webserver. It's so quick and easy to reinstall a package when you need it, you may as well just wait until the need arrises for the specific program.
<wkmanire> Unless you plan to go work offline for an extended period of time in the near future.
<wkmanire> advice*
<krobzaur> true
<krobzaur> found a neat trick here though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReinstallingSamePackages
<phiona> roygbiv: NO I DONT HAVE A LOT OF FILES IN /TMP. maybe its bcoz when i delete something i  just open trash and then select all and then hit  delete key,. is that good?
<reisio> phiona: quite often normal
<roygbiv> phiona, that wouldn’t cause the inode issue
<roygbiv> and yes that’s a fine way to go about deleting things
<reisio> phiona: https://wiki.debian.org/ReduceDebian
<reisio> if you're out of inodes, your FS was probably made incorrectly
<reisio> less likely: you have a disproportionate amount of tiny files
<roygbiv> phiona, run this command and tell me what number it prints: sudo find /tmp | wc -l
<wkmanire> krobzaur: nice
<phiona> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/VnqsDyGF
<krobzaur> wkmanire: It kind of bothers me that doing it this way doesn't keep track of dependencies though. So in the future old, unused libraries that were dependencies of packages installed by that method won't be cleaned out by autoremove
<wkmanire> It's probably not worth futzing around with.
<phiona> roygbiv: 19
<roygbiv> hmm, ok
<krobzaur> Yeah your probably right
<Bashing-om> phiona: " Depends: linux-headers-3.13.0-79-generic but it is not installed " == not enough space to complete installation .
<roygbiv> phiona, that link that was posted earlier is probably your best resource, https://wiki.debian.org/ReduceDebian
<wkmanire> krobzaur: I have this bad habbit of playing with my Linux too much. This breaks the Linux.
<krobzaur> hahah too true. Probably best to keep this whole procedure simple and straightforward
<phiona> reisio: ok. ill check it out later. im hungry.
<roygbiv> i suspect phiona’s actually running out of inodes
<roygbiv> 1001MB free in /, but only 7979 unused inodes
<Bashing-om> phiona: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' see what we can do manually .
<reisio> phiona: what will you eat?
<reisio> a gig isn't that much
<Madhumper69> could anyone tell me why vpn wont work if firewall is enabled even with ports open for pptp 1723 ?
<phiona> Bashing-om:  ok. ill do  it later. im hungry.
<reisio> anyway, I think a number of people have mentioned df -i already
<roygbiv> reisio, but installing the linux kernel headers shouldn’t need a gig right?
<Bashing-om> roygbiv: ^^ and that too is a fact .. a biggy .
<wkmanire> roygbiv: Most probably not. I know there is a lot of code, but not a GB of headers.
<roygbiv> but i bet it’s a huge number of small files == heavy inode usage
<krobzaur> well, thanks for all the advice!
<phiona> reisio: food . goodbye.
<Madhumper69> any vpn guru's in here
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: I'm no guru, but I've used a couple of different VPN packages.
<reisio> roygbiv: dunno, the distro I use doesn't separate sources & headers
<crestcore> Hi
<Madhumper69> well im using frootvpn no software i can use vpn when firewall is disabled not when enabled... ports 1723 for pptp are open?
<reisio> oh I guess it does
<reisio> 4MB
<wkmanire> crestcore: Why hello there.
<crestcore> Which linux version is most stable and of small size for a gateway on X86
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: Depends on your configuration. Are you running the firewall?
<wkmanire> Have you checked your configurations with ufw?
<roygbiv> crestcore, gateway == router?
<Ben64> crestcore: you keep coming here and asking variations of that question. this is the ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu support only. if you want distro recommendations, please ask in ##linux
<Madhumper69> yes came standard with ubuntu?
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: Yep. I haven't used frootvpn before. Figure out what the needed ports are and then use ufw to enable them.
<Madhumper69> yes the port is open and listed for ip4 and ip6
<crestcore> Gateway- Home automation gateway
<Madhumper69> well pptp should be 1723 ?
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: open for incoming and outgoing?
<wkmanire> Could be that your VPN is using a range of ports too. What does the documentation say?
<roygbiv> phiona left
<Madhumper69> i tried open
<Madhumper69> and then closed not both?
<mahdi> hi all
<wkmanire> crestcore: Some folks really dig OpenBSD for network appliances, but any Linux distro with a current kernel will probably be good too.
<wkmanire> crestcore: You very likely don't want to install xorg, window manager or desktop environment.
<mahdi> there is any way for backup installed ubuntu and restore it on the other system ?
<crestcore> Yes, only headless
<Madhumper69> i looked on the website but theres nothing but how to configure it https://www.frootvpn.com/guides/mikrotik/25
<wkmanire> crestcore: headless isn't really a good way to describe a linux installation without GUI. It's still just linux.
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: firewalls can be configured to block/allow incoming traffic, outgoing traffic or both.
<crestcore> Yes, we want something that takes very little space on disk, something like 200-300 mB
<Madhumper69> i only have the option to allow in or out not both at same time? create 2 rrules?
<wkmanire> crestcore: I can make some suggestions, but before I do that, I saw it mentioned that you have come here before on more than one occassion asking this question.
<Ben64> crestcore: either use the ubuntu minimal install, ubuntu server install, or ask ##linux for a different distro
<wkmanire> Have you tried any advice that you have received thus far?
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: Have you had a chance to look over of the ufw documentation?
<crestcore> Only now I am getting some responses
<crestcore> Can you pl advise
<wkmanire> it sounds like you're missing some key concepts for managing a firewall.
<Madhumper69> well i might be but i have a basic understanding
<Ben64> crestcore: incorrect, you were receiving responses the whole time
<Madhumper69> i have enabled all my other ports to work for different things but i cant get vpn to go
<crestcore> okay, what was your suggestion pl
<wkmanire> crestcore: If you want complete control over your distribution, i.e. smallest possible installation size you can try Linux From Scratch or LFS. But this is only recommended for very advanced users who have a lot of free time to experiment. The next step up from that as far as ease of install while retaining the ability to customize would likely be Gentoo. You're still building from source in Gentoo. Next up is Arch, fully customizable
<wkmanire> like Gentoo but you don't have to wait for stuff to build.
<wkmanire> crestcore: My advice is to start with the simplest thing that *could* work and then drop down to the more customizable options as it proves necessary. And lastly, realize that it will take a lot of research and trial and error to find the ideal solution for you. Nobody can tell you the perfect answer outright.
<Ben64> crestcore: http://pastebin.com/hFKxwaq2
<crestcore_> hi am trying to install minimalcd and got an error bad archive mirror
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: If it works when the firewall is disabled, but not when it is enabled then you very likely have a bad configuration in your firewall.
<crestcore> Ben64- okay, just checked that was colleague.
<Madhumper69> yes but i tried everything and its a no go, i just tried now to allow in and out for 1723 and nothing
<wkmanire> So the first step is to find the documentation for your VPN and nail down exactly what the ports are. Second step is figure out if you need outbound and inbound or just outbound or just inbound.
<crestcore> He is online now trying to install
<wkmanire> Third step is to learn how to configure those port(s) with ufw as required by the VPN softwar.e
<Madhumper69> the site doesnt give much info https://www.frootvpn.com/guides/linuxdebian/19         trying to get pptp going
<crestcore> hi am trying to install minimalcd and got an error bad archive mirror
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: According to the site, https://www.frootvpn.com/features/openvpn-pptp-l2tp, they support other protocols.
<wkmanire> Have you tried following directions for enabling openvpn? I saw quite a few hits when I did a web search for that.
<Madhumper69> no i have not
<Ben64> crestcore: pick a different mirror
<Madhumper69> If interested in PPTP, make sure PPTP port (TCP 1723) or GRE Port (47) is not blocked on in between firewalls.
<Madhumper69> ill try to enable 47 gre port whatever that is
<crestcore_> tried singapore us uk uae china nothing is working
<wkmanire> Does GRE stand for "greather than or equal"?
<wkmanire> greater*
<Madhumper69> what does that mean? lol
<crestcore_> Ben64 : tried singapore us uk uae china nothing is working
<Ben64> what version did you download
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: I'm not familiar with PPTP, but I can tell you that it is common for secure services to first connect on a standard port (like 1723) and then securely negotiate to communicate on another port within a given range. Since this is a commercial product you should probably send them an e-mail and ask for a clarification of how to configure your firewall to enable PPTP with their client.
<wkmanire> You might need a fancier configuration than just opening 1723 and 47.
<Madhumper69> well you would think they would be hits online when you search for firewall frootvpn
<Madhumper69> 0.o
<wkmanire> Madhumper69: The VPNs I've used have always been third party corporate things like Cisco or Juniper Networking stuff.
<Madhumper69> says the vpn service failed when i enable firewall for vpn and when i disable firewall it connects??
<wkmanire> what?
<Madhumper69> vpn message that say connected says vpn service failed when i enable firewall and try to connect to vpn
<Madhumper69> when i disable it just connects ... its like the firewall is messing with the vpn service in ubuntu
<Madhumper69> could this be a bug?
<wkmanire> Why would you think that?
<Madhumper69> because the vpn service has failed it wont try to connect when i eneable the firewall its like the service screws up until i disable the firewall
<wkmanire> But why would you think there is a bug in either VPN or the firewall?
<Madhumper69> well when firewall is enabled and i click to connect to vpn it says the service failed... the service that handles the vpn connection in ubuntu
<wkmanire> Yes, but I don't see how you can correlate that to there being a bug in the software. This is almost certainly a configuration issue.
<Madhumper69> why would the vpn service tell me it failed when the firewall is active and trying to connect its not an error from dialing to the vpn
<Madhumper69> how do you take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<wkmanire> I didn't understand your statement.
<Madhumper69> ill paste bin
<Madhumper69> firewall disabled works normal http://picpaste.com/VPN_DISABLED-Z9gS2Py7.png
<Madhumper69> firewall enabled http://picpaste.com/vpn_enabled-gvF6GgfU.png
<wkmanire> Does frootVPN write to any log files?
<Madhumper69> i seen logs in logs but i dont understand any of it
<wkmanire> At this point you should really appeal to the company for help
<wkmanire> Since you've paid for this VPN software they should support you.
<Madhumper69> yeah
<Madhumper69> you see what i mean now? its weird eh
<Squarism> I mean, how severe of a problem is there? When you cannot unbind middle mouse as paste?
<mgor> Madhumper69, check their FAQ which ports needs to be open in the firewall. Looks like for L2TP atleast 500/UDP needs to be let through the firewall
<Squarism> ubuntu/linux some sort of rabbit hole of infinity?
<Madhumper69> i have looked and cant find nothing
<Madhumper69> i must be blind or something
<mgor> Squarism, what have you tried?
<Squarism> i googled it some weeks ago i learned its near impossible wo 5 really lowlevel commands.
<Squarism> it makes you wonder how the codebase looks like
<shubi> hello
<reisio> 'lo shubi taylor
<shubi> i have a problem since i updated my ubuntu from 14.04.3 to 14.04.4 - the shutdown or suspend freezes everything.
<alex10791> hello, I'm using lubuntu and I'm trying to allocate a hugepage (2MB) like this "mmap(NULL, (size_t)2*1024*1024, PROT_READ | PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE | MAP_ANONYMOUS | MAP_HUGE_2MB, -1, 0)", the pointer I get back though is 0x7f0923773000 which is not a 2MB page, do you know what the issue might be?
<linuxlove> v
<sathishkumar_mur> hi
<shubi> forcing me to shutdown with the power button.
<roygbiv> alex10791, i haven’t used hugepages before but i do know that DPDK uses them. you might browse their source for how they allocate them
<roygbiv> dpdk.org
<Madhumper69> thanks Squarism for your help
<shubi> anyone?
<alex10791> roygbiv: ok, thanks, I'll have a look at it
<roygbiv> http://dpdk.org/browse/dpdk/tree/
<Squarism> Madhumper69, It was just a reflection. I think its sane to vent such a problem. Something is dead wrong somewhere.
<roygbiv> DPDK is very nicely written code, too
<Madhumper69> yeah im going to connect while disabling the firewall and then ill figure out what port
<Madhumper69> if not ill use openvpn or something else other then pptp
<Madhumper69> 0.o
<shubi> is there any other channel for ubuntu support?
<reisio> shubi: does there need to be?
<reisio> roygbiv: you develop a lot of data planes?
<shubi> i don't know, i don't seem to have luck getting a response here...
<roygbiv> reisio, i’ve only recently gotten involved in it, and for freebsd, not linux
<reisio> shubi: hrmmm, it's hard to hold a conversation with you when you say that :p
<reisio> roygbiv: what is it?
<reisio> it's all hellenic to me
<Gallomimia> shubi: i scrolled up and noticed you didn't give many details on your problem. that's probably why you didn't get a response
<roygbiv> the data plane is the part of a router that decided what to do with packets
<roygbiv> decides*
<linuxlove> hello to all
<Gallomimia> hi
<reisio> 'lo
<linuxlove> i have ububtu 15.10
<Gallomimia> that's great :)
<linuxlove> if i want use my system as a server should i get a static ip?
<Gallomimia> yes
<linuxlove> how can i get that?
<shubi> okay. I have a Thinkpad W500, Ubuntu 14.04.03 worked perfectly on it (for the most part). Ever since I updated through the update app, I can't shutdown or suspend. The computer freezes completely forcing a hard shutdown. Anything else I should add?
<Gallomimia> well that's a tough question to answer
<roygbiv> linuxlove, talk to your network admin guys
<roygbiv> tell them roygbiv sent you :-D
<Gallomimia> it probably depends on your own network. and your ISP. or possibly you could use some kind of dyn-dns service
<linuxlove> Gallomimia, can i put a domain on the ip later?
<Gallomimia> shubi: very concise. i've personally heard that updating which distro version you're using often causes strange problems like so
<roygbiv> linuxlove, you’re mixing terms there. IPs don’t have domains
<Gallomimia> linuxlove: yep. first thing you need to do is set your system to a static ip. likely you're behind a router and have a private ip. i'm with roygbiv/rainbow-guy there. it seems you should learn some more about networking
<shubi> Gallomimia, so I need to revert back? How?
<Gallomimia> revert back? oh no sir. i've heard clean installs are best.
<Gallomimia> anyway afaik there's no "revert back"
<shubi> Okay, so should I download 14.04.4 or 14.04.3 (that worked)?
<Gallomimia> well, which do you want?
<shubi> well, i guess .3 since it worked?
<Gallomimia> but before you get carried away, it sounds like you should report/search-for bugs about this.
<shubi> the first time it happened i got the "Send Bug Report" window when i rebooted.
<shubi> So I sent it to the ether...
<ouroumov__> shubi, have you try shutting it down from the command line and does that change things?
<shubi> didnt try, how?
<ouroumov__> shubi, "sudo init 0" is the radical way
<ouroumov__> "sudo shutdown now" might be somewhat better
<shubi> well.. i'm looking for the "regular" way I think?
<Ben64> sudo poweroff
<ouroumov__> right there's poweroff too
<shubi> isn't it the same thing as the gui option?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> same end result, though, /usually/
<shubi> okay, thanks. this is a usb install. would I be able to clean install over it by using the livecd?
<reisio> shubi: yes, although I'm not sure what you mean by usb install
<reisio> yes regardless, though
<zendk> hello, I have been trying to find a reverse proxy setup which allows clients to add and remove domains to their respective servers, but I cant find something that fits my needs, do you guys have any suggestions ?
<shubi> reisio, I installed ubuntu on a USB so that my system stayed the same.
<wkmanire> USB 3 I hope
<Gallomimia> folks linuxlove and i need a reminder what is best (easiest) way to renew dhcp lease
<hateball> Gallomimia: sudo dhclient eth0
<Ben64> sudo dhclient eth0
<hateball> or whatever interface
<Ben64> damn, beaten by a second
<hateball> :p
<Gallomimia> indeed. might be a problem with the interface name. it's something funny
<linuxlove> auto lo
<linuxlove> iface lo inet loopback
<linuxlove> #iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<linuxlove> #pre-up /bin/ip link set wlp9s0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<linuxlove> #provider dsl-provider
<linuxlove> wlp9s0
<Sirius__> what dhcp lease used for? do i need to re-leased regularly?
<Sirius__> Will I get new IP(dynamic) from ISP when I re-leased DHCP?
<hateball> Sirius__: Only your ISP knows that
<afrokarlsson> hi, do you know why dinosauruses died, they eats all food, and fish calls they back into ocean, and fish eats they for that. In bermuda triangle.
<jushur> Sirius__: depends on your isps config, if you want to force a new ip you can spoof your mac address.
<wkmanire> Sirius__: Also depends on if you have a home network (very very likely these days)
<wkmanire> If you're connected to a home router or WiFi adapter you'll just be asking your local device for another local IP address. It would have no noticable effect on the outside world at all.
<reisio> zendk: nginx has a builtin reverse proxy, no?
<Sirius__> Oh, got it. Thanks for crystal clear explanation
<jushur> afrokarlsson: did you know bermuda triangle has a few vulcanos at its area, interfering with water viscosity. basicly things dont float as they should there.
<jushur> reisio: https://www.nginx.com/resources/admin-guide/reverse-proxy/
<zendk> reisio, yes but, I need a client area web interface aswell
<Madhumper69> yep and the gases released make engines choke in the air :P
<Logicwax> my journald has been pegging almost 100%....when i type in "sudo journalctl" im getting thousands of messages in the last hour or so, with "gnome-session" throwing the messages "24/02/2016 01:05:24 PM      some_random_ip"
<Madhumper69> and probably makes the compases go batcrazy
<Logicwax> are those logins to gnome-session?
<jushur> Logicwax: dont have firewall enabled?
<Logicwax> i do
<Logicwax> Feb 24 13:31:04 mycomputername gnome-session[6932]: 24/02/2016 01:31:04 PM      someIP
<Logicwax> tons of lines like that
<Logicwax> whats it mean when gnome-session throws out a message that just is a timestamp and an IP?  is that a remote login?
<reisio> jushur: funny, you don't look like zendk :p
<jushur> reisio: who knows, maybe im his doppleganger!
<zendk> jushur, you wish :p
<reisio> doppelboch, mmm
<micw> hi
<micw> will we have the beta1 of 16.04 today?
<Ben64> micw: #ubuntu+1
<root____5> /xxxx
<root____5> anybody?
<Mr_Tampan_30> yeah any
<Myrtti> better luck if you ask the actual question
<Delphin> hey does anyone know if its possible to block out one video card if their the same model card with pci_stub ?
<Mr_Tampan_30> what do you come from?
<Pantsu> Delphin: define "block out one video card"
<Myrtti> Mr_Tampan_30: Internet. did you have a Ubuntu related question?
<Delphin> Pantsu: I'm trying to blacklist one video card, we have two installed in the machine.. trying to follow this guide https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/
<lotuspsychje> Delphin: can you disable one in bios?
<root____5> quit
<Delphin> lotuspsychje: checking
<Delphin> trying to reserve one card for a virtual machine so not sure if that will work
<lotuspsychje> Delphin: there is also a #kvm channel that could perhaps help you in your layout
<Delphin> ok thanks
<phiona> bashing-om: this is the result of  dpkg -l | grep linux- == http://pastebin.com/FGwJhzLk
<lotuspsychje> phiona: bashing-om went to sleep, can you rephrase where your stuck at?
<phiona> lotuspsychje: he told me to dpkg -l | grep linux- to see what we can do manually to free up space on my root partition.
<gabrielAtheos> Does anyone know how to get OpenShot to show audio waveform
<gabrielAtheos> ?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: install bleachbit and cleanup your system
<lotuspsychje> gabrielAtheos: there's a small #openshot channel :p
<phiona> lotuspsychje: should i run bleachbit as root or  bleachbit plain?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: as root yes
<phiona> lotuspsychje: what should i put a checkmark on?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: like you wish to clean
<phiona> lotuspsychje: is there an undo?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: no, what you clean is gone
<phiona> lotuspsychje:  should i check free disk space, localizations, memory?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: default scan will do alot allready, all the rest is deep extra scan
<Mathisen> lotuspsychje, can that tool " bleachbit " run in with cli only ?
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: yes bleachbit can be run from terminal aswell, see man bleachbit
<Mathisen> lotuspsychje, thx
<thuginc> hi all
<phiona> lotuspsychje: help. http://pastebin.com/FWnCXYuf
<lotuspsychje> phiona: reboot, then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<phiona> lotuspsychje: still the same.. http://pastebin.com/23mcWjnW
<ysry> I keep getting this alert sign on the top screen on my window, theres like red warning sign and when I click it it says that the update information is outdated, yet when I click 'show updates' it says the software is up to date
<ysry> but the warning sign doesnt go away
<ysry> what to do?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: did you install ppa's of any kind? whats your ubuntu version?
<pers3us> ysry: open terminal and type $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ysry> ok
<ysry> the error still appears lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ysry: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<ysry> hmm
<ysry> 15.something
<lotuspsychje> ysry: lsb_release -a
<ysry> 15.10
<ysry> btw there were a few errors in the update command thaet you sent me
<lotuspsychje> ysry: its pers3us that sended, you
<ysry> sorry
<ysry> how do I copy the log of the error and pastebin it?
<lotuspsychje> ysry: pastebin the output to the channel please
<ysry> how?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ysry
<ubottu> ysry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phiona> lotuspsychje:  yes i have installed a ppa or two. im on Lubuntu 14.04
<ysry> how do i pastebinit in regards to the log?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: purge all ppa's first please
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> phiona: they are mostly the root of the errors
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | ysry
<ubottu> ysry: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ysry> http://pastebin.com/HFdT6iu0
<ysry> here
<lotuspsychje> ysry: same goes for you, purge all ppa's, their not supported here
<phiona> lotuspsychje: how to purge ppa's?
<ysry> lotuspsychje, how
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | ysry
<ubottu> ysry: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> phiona: ^
<lotuspsychje> read first please
<ysry> lotuspsychje, which repository name and subdirector to us?
<ysry> use?
<ysry> can you please just give me the full comman and not just the syntax of it?
<ysry> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ysry: please read the link first
<ysry> lotuspsychje, you're hard
<lotuspsychje> after all ppa's are cleaned, reboot sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ysry: not hard, ppa's arent supported here sorry
<ysry> you're making this unncessarily difficult
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | ysry
<ubottu> ysry: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ysry> these man pages arent helpful
<ysry> since i dont know which parameters to use
<lotuspsychje> ysry: they surely are, have a read
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<ysry> jesus
<ysry> can anypne help me?
<reisio> no, but lots of ones can
<ysry> how do i resolve this?
<ysry> i dont know how to purge this ppa
<ysry> hello?
<ysry> I keep getting this alert sign on the top screen on my window, theres like red warning sign and when I click it it says that the update information is outdated, yet when I click 'show updates' it says the software is up to date
<ysry> hello?
<reisio> ysry: screenshot?
<ysry> its gone now
<ysry> weird
<shredding> I've done lots of server things lately and docker and stuff and want to dipe deeper into devops to get all the basics.
<shredding> What are good resources for that? Preferably online courses.
<reisio> devops is just a buzzword, good luck finding "basics" for it
<lotuspsychje> shredding: maybe #ubuntu-server channel would be a start
<shredding> Yeah, I know. Or sysadmin.
<shredding> lotuspsychje: Why's that?
<lotuspsychje> shredding: server related?
<shredding> yeah, but it's an irc channel, not a learning resource.
<lotuspsychje> shredding: talking to likewise users, can be a starting point
<shredding> Is this channel more or less for the desktop ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> shredding: main ubuntu support
<shredding> I'll ask my question there, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !alis | shredding to find a specific channel
<ubottu> shredding to find a specific channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<reisio> da shreddah
<phiona> lotuspsychje: i have found in synaptic that i have 18 ppa's. how do i remove all off them in one go?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: 18 external ppa's?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: make sure you dont delete official sources right
<lotuspsychje> !sources | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<phiona> lotuspsychje: yes. i looked in synaptic. all of them starts with LP-PPA
<lotuspsychje> phiona: use ppa-purge or go to your sources and delete
<phiona> lotuspsychje: is ppa-purge installed by default?
<lotuspsychje> !info ppa-purge | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lotuspsychje> phiona: =optional
<k1l_> phiona: no
<anes> Dear Friends , there is a problem in lintian when i create a deb in ubuntu : http://pastie.org/10736869
<anes> please advise
<lotuspsychje> anes: this might need the full story, what did you try to do?
<anes> I created a deb file from a make , makeinstall system
<lotuspsychje> !compile | anes
<ubottu> anes: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<phiona> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/FXdm1Nvi
<anes> it's work fine in dpkg , but show bad package warning when use software center
<lotuspsychje> phiona: yeah thats not handy, try to remove them manual from your sources
<lotuspsychje> phiona: another option would be the recoverymode/fix broken packages or extreme, fresh reinstall
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<light_> hi?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | light_
<ubottu> light_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phiona> lotuspsychje: u mean from synaptic? or where?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: not sure where it sits at lubuntu, maybe try from software center?
<pers3us> phiona: lotuspsychje /etc/apt/sources.list.d iirc.
<lotuspsychje> pers3us: yeah but in this case, we might need gui :p
<pers3us> oh
<Delphin> is it possible to blacklist one of two GPU's of the same model using pci-stub module in grub config?
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<k1l_> phiona: can you show a "sudo apt-get install -f" in a pastebin?
<pers3us> lotuspsychje: Any particular reason? simply typing command on terminal won't work?
<phiona> lotuspsychje: i have gui.
<pers3us> phiona: Can you explain ur problem again?
<vincent42> in ubuntu 14.04 , if I do "su someuser - ", start a process, kill it with ctrl+c, it also exit from su
<Logicwax> whats it mean when gnome-session just outputs a timestamp and an IP address in journald?
<vincent42> leaving the terminal in a strange  state
<vincent42> is there a bug about this, and maybe some workaround  ? this is really  annoying
<reisio> Logicwax: that your logging level is too high?
<reisio> or your attention to your logging is :p
<reisio> vincent42: you probably want su - someuser
<k1l_> vincent42: ubuntu is build to use sudo. sudo can siwtch users too
<Guido1> Hello, I have a laptop with Ubuntu and Windows 8.1. My plan is to upgrade windows to 10. Now i'm worried that this will damage my linux. Is that the case? what do i have to back up and how can i restore linux afterwards?
<reisio> doesn't matter what tool you use if you use it "wrong"
<noname-45> Hi
<noname-45> question related with smartcrl , monitor tool for hard disk
<reisio> the answer is: no, it's not worth using
<algernon_> if you have a dual boot - the OSs are on separate partitions - just make sure you don't change your partitions - the windows upgrade may mess with your bootloader - you could have to reedit the bootloader to see ubuntu again
<noname-45> how do I read specific attribute value
<noname-45> and its threashold ?
<reisio> Guido1: don't cross post
<ufk> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<crestcore> hi
<crestcore> can nyone tell me what all packegs can be removed from ubuntu
<ufk> i'm trying to increase max opened files in order for mysql to be able to increase the max_connections property. i edited /etc/security/limits.conf, added 4096 on soft and hard, and rebooted. ulimit -a shows 4096, but when i can /proc/<mysql_proc_id>/limits and i see that the soft limit is set to 1024. why is that ?
<crestcore> i have freshly installed ubuntu 140.4 LTS
<crestcore> 14.04 LTS
<phiona> pers3us:
<phiona> someone told  me to dpkg -l | grep linux- to see what we can do manually to free up space on my root partition. then lotuspsychje told me to purge all ppa's.  since i cant install purge-ppa bcoz of my problem, it brings us to ur solution. now do i delete all of these ppas?
<noname-45> smartd help
<k1l_> phiona: ok, lets start again. your hdd is full? can you show a "df -h" in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com?
<crestcore> is there someone to help me out
<EriC^^> crestcore: what's the problem?
<crestcore> eric : i want to remove the unwanted packages from the ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<EriC^^> crestcore: which packages?
<crestcore> Eric : that is my questions
<k1l_> crestcore: we cant know what you think is unwanted. so you need to read and think about that yourself
<elWanderino> so i did WHO and found a user i dont recognize
<pers3us> phiona: so basically problem is ur primary partition is full?
<elWanderino> how can i find out more ?
<crestcore> Eric : i have freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<vincent42> reisio: same issue with su - someuser
<elWanderino> ~# who
<elWanderino> guest-i3sYSi :1           2016-02-20 17:49 (:1)
<crestcore> Eric : and i want a system which can run JAVA Tomcat MYSQL so what are the packages that are not requied?
<k1l_> elWanderino: that is the guest account
<crestcore> requires**
<elWanderino> ah
<noname-45> can anybody help on smartctl ? smartd , Hard disk monitoring tool on ubuntu
<vincent42> actually, yo ucan try it easily : "su - youusername" then ctrl+c -> it exit from the shell
<elWanderino> ~# locate guest-i3sYSi
<elWanderino> /var/lib/AccountsService/users/guest-i3sYSi
<elWanderino> /var/lib/lightdm-data/guest-i3sYSi
<Logicwax> reisio
<vincent42> and mess with thte terminal
<elWanderino> k1l_, so nothing to worry about then?
<Logicwax> reisio: i have 1000s of lines like that
<k1l_> elWanderino: no
<Logicwax> im waanting to know what it means
<elWanderino> Cool, thanks k1l_
<Logicwax> from tons of different IP addresses
<EriC^^> crestcore: i guess you can remove the libreoffice stuff
<reisio> vincent42: nope, su - user will work fine
<reisio> Logicwax: ...like what?
<Logicwax> so why is gnome-sessions posting messages to journald with timestamp and IP address?   are these failed login attempts?   why is gnome remote login-able anyway??1
<reisio> oh journald guy
<crestcore> other than that?
<crestcore> Eric : other than that?
<EriC^^> crestcore: up to you, there's lots others
<Logicwax> reisio: i want to see why gnome-sessions is saying that all these IPs are connecting to it....or even if thats the way to interpret these log lines
<crestcore> eric : i have installed using minimalcd
<vincent42> reisio: strnage
<vincent42> I'll try with different terminal emulator then (using terminator )
<EriC^^> crestcore: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<vincent42> ha ! it works wit hkonsole
<vincent42> konsole
<crestcore> Eric : do you any idea about the base supporting packages to run ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<k1l_> Logicwax: can you show those logs in a pastbin?
<vincent42> so it's a terminator bug
<crestcore> Eric : not desktop i have installed server
<Logicwax> sure
<reisio> vincent42: or you've just used su foo - so much you had simply confused that session
<crestcore> Eric : this is what i have installed "Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-79-generic x86_64)"
<reisio> (would be my guess)
<phiona> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/vnLgBWza
<EriC^^> crestcore: that would be pretty stripped down
<k1l_> crestcore: "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall" lists all packages installed. then decide if you need them or not.
<crestcore> eric : hmm ty but it took 1.1G of size is there any other version which can takes lesser size?
<crestcore> eric : hmm ty but it took 1.1G of size is there any other version which akes lesser size?
<crestcore> eric : hmm ty but it took 1.1G of size is there any other version which takes lesser size?
<k1l_> phiona: ok. there is nearly all space and all inodes used on /
<SevenLies> I have a question about setting up 4 monitors in 15.10.
<Logicwax> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/9E1PUS2y
<k1l_> phiona: please run a "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean". after that please show the "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers" and put that into a pastebin
<phiona> pers3us: yes . i think my root partition is full. it was partitioned at 20gb.
<SevenLies> Has anyone successfully managed to get 4 monitors running?
<crestcore> eric : hmm ty, but it took 1.1G of size is there any other version which takes lesser size?
<EriC^^> crestcore: i think the mini.iso lets you choose what to install, it's pretty stripped down i think
<EriC^^> crestcore: how big do you want it to be?
<k1l_> Logicwax: do you have samba shares running?
<cecchini> ciao
<Logicwax> k1l_: i do
<Logicwax> k1l_: it goes on for 1000s of lines, tons of foreign IP addresses
<crestcore> Eric : i want it to be like 300-400Mb
<Logicwax> k1l_: then i see this every so often: http://pastebin.com/BLPXcaMs
<phiona> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/u1bVLham
<Logicwax> k1l_: you think its brute forcing my vino server?
<Logicwax> i mean why the heck does gnome-session just bark out a timestamp and IP......it could be a little more verbose!
<k1l_> Logicwax: ah, its a vino server running. that it could be login attempts to that
<ufk> can't increase max_connections in mysql. question at http://serverfault.com/questions/759692/increase-max-connections-in-mysql-on-ubuntu-wily
<Logicwax> k1l_: so these are vino server login attempts.....NOT gnome-session remote login?  (aka x-forwarding and all that jazz)   right?
<k1l_> phiona: ok, just carry on with the other commands.
<k1l_> Logicwax: i am not sure.
<k1l_> Logicwax: anything from that comming in the auth.log?
<Logicwax> well my fail2ban picks up some of those IPs trying to brute my sshd
<Logicwax> and no, not in auth.log
<vincent42> reisio: no, there's deinitely a bug with terminator and su
<k1l_> but 5.39.220.3 seems to be known for bruteforcing
<reisio> vincent42: doubt it
<Logicwax> you mean publicly known?
<phiona> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/nP2mv69x
<vincent42> reisio: seems you're right
<reisio> :D
<vincent42> how did I do my test
<reisio> you killed all terminator processes and started a fresh one
<vincent42> no
<reisio> you went back in time
<k1l> phiona: ok, next one
<vincent42> but I don't understand what does "su user - " do
<Triffid_Hunter> vincent42: makes a login shell with that user
<phiona> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196147/
<vincent42> I mean, how is that different from "su - user"
<vincent42> actually, this last form, which work ! seems forbiden from the man of su
<vincent42> When - is used, it must be specified as the last su option. The other forms (-l and --login) do not have this restriction.
<akkonrad> I have text document with few lines that looks like this: VARIABLE_NAME=variable.value.com
<akkonrad> I would like to extract value of that variables
<reisio> vincent42: man pages aren't perfect
<Ben64> su [options] [username]
<reisio> my guess would be that - at the end is simply misinterpreted
<Ben64> su - username... how is - not the last option
<reisio> possibly as stdin
<reisio> possibly as a strange command
<vincent42> so "su - user" actually pass "user" as a command ? I don't understand
<akkonrad> "VAR_NAME=var_value" - how to extract this var_value from string?
<Ben64> user is the user
<vincent42> Ben64: user is not an option of -
<reisio> akkonrad: it's already in the variable
<vincent42> actually - takes no argument
<akkonrad> reisio, no, it's in string
<vincent42> reisio: the thing is that only the form "su - user" works properly
<akkonrad> I'm parsing command output
<reisio> akkonrad: eval, cut -d '=' -f 2-, taster's choice
<vincent42> so I'm trying to understand why it should be like that
<Ben64> vincent42: yeah, just like the man page says it will
<k1l> phiona: ok, we need to do some manual cleaning first to get the package-system running again to do the automatic cleanup: "sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-4*"
<vincent42> Ben64: but the man page say the opposite , it should be "su user -"
<Ben64> it doesn't say that at all
<reisio> vincent42: the man page isn't perfect, but I'm not sure whether it's wrong or not
<vincent42> Ben64: ok I see now, I confuse "last option" and "last argument"
<reisio> you might see if su user -l works
<reisio> for lulz
<reisio> not actual usefulness
<vincent42> reisio: it does !
<reisio> vincent42: which'd be in line with the man page
<phiona> k1l: im back at the prompt immediately. is that it?
<k1l> phiona: yeah, there is no other output. can you chech df -h and -i if there is some more space/inodes now?
<vincent42> reisio: yeah except in the beginning they don't seem to allow user before options
<vincent42> but I guess it's fine
<reisio> probably down to tradition (su - foo) vs disambiguity (not having options that are nothing but the option switch char '-')
<reisio> hence, special rules
<phiona> k1l: wait , i did not see the *. can i reissue the command?
<casa> hello everyone,
<k1l> phiona: yes, just attach the * and run again
<casa> i am having problem updating the system
<casa> every time it saying operation Failed
<casa> can some one please help me
<EriC^^> casa: paste the error in paste.ubuntu.com
<baizon> !paste | casa
<ubottu> casa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<casa> Package operation failed
<phiona> k1l:  nothing happened. there is no prompt now.  do i need to include the "
<k1l> phiona: no, without the ".  you can copy&paste the commands to make sure there is no typo
<k1l> phiona: let it run for some seconds.
<phiona> k1l: ok . now there is a prompt.
<phiona> k1l: whats next?
<k1l> phiona: no please check "df -h" and -i if there is some space now
<Mathisen> hello is there any diffrence doing 1. sudo aptitude install NAME then 2. sudo apt install NAME .. it should not right ? still i get NAME missing when i did just apt version of it
<Ben64> Mathisen: aptitude did (does?) have a problem with multiarch, so it could possibly not work properly
<k1l> Mathisen: use tab completion to make sure there is no typo. and what is "name"?
<reisio> they're different, particularly if you're removing instead of installing, IIRC
<Mathisen> k1l, it was a python package.. i think it was python-mysql my terminal history is gone now
<Ben64> so whats the actual problem
<Mathisen> i thought it was strange.. when installed it with  aptitude  it worked but not with just apt
<Mathisen> i just go on with my life then
<k1l> there should not be a difference
<Jonii> Hello. I tried installing proprietary AMD graphics card drivers in case they helped me run something. They didn't, so I switched back, but now xrandr tells me "Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<Jonii> Google doesn't seem to return anything particularly relevant
<Mathisen> okej something strange is goin on.. now i get  Resource temporarily unavailable when using apt
<dammert89> Hi everyone. I was wondering... in my fstab file i want to mount an external hdd. It will be plugged in 90% of the time but when it isn't I don't want there to be mounting errors caused by it not finding the hdd. And then secondly, when I plug it in after system has booted that it will still automount. What should my options be in the fstab file?
<Mathisen> how do i check what is using it ?
<k1l> phiona: does "df -i" show less then 100% now for /?
<phiona> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196245/.... THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
<k1l> phiona: wait, we need to install missing packages now and then make more free space
<k1l> phiona: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<_jd> hey guys, I want to get a laptop for ubuntu, and I can choose between 2 with similar specs, one has RTL8723BE wireless card and another has Intel Dual Band CA 3160
<_jd> which one has better support?
<_jd> s/CA/AC
<Mathisen> something is blocking apt for me suddenly, how do i check what is using it ?
<k1l> Mathisen: what is the errormessage?
<Mathisen> 11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<k1l> Mathisen: close all softwarecenters, updaters etc
<phiona> K1rk: ok were done with sudo apt-get install -f
<Mathisen> k1l, i have nothing running
<k1l> phiona: ok, now run "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<k1l> phiona: make sure its copy&pasted correctly and run as one line
<casa> this is the message the is give me. Package operation failed the installation or removal of a software package failed
<vbotka> _jd take a look at https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi
<k1l> phiona: that will get rid off all the old and unused kernels and header files using your disk and not needed anymore
<casa> can someone please telling what to do, i've been having this problem for many months
<Mathisen> k1l, can i check what is using it and kill it from terminal ?
<k1l> Mathisen: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<_jd> vbotka: and new ubuntu has kernel 3.10+?
<Ben64> _jd: yep
<Mathisen> k1l, >> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/121/gvfs
<vbotka> _jd, 15.10 has 4.2
<_jd> Ben64: thank you. I guess I got my answer. Intel will be the one :)
<k1l> Mathisen: what system is that?
<Mathisen> k1l, wily
<_jd> vbotka: yea, but the user of the laptop will be using it for work, and I'm not sure about his UNIX skill level
<Netek> I am doing some work on an ERP system and the website designs are written in XML.  Are there any HTML to XML converters for Ubuntu that can be recommended?
<swenzel> trying to install some sdk from nvidia I get a pretty useless error message from apt-get, so I tried aptitude and got this: http://pastebin.com/r4yd1mcU what am I supposed to do? Try to find all those packages and install them manually?
<_jd> so I wanna give him LTS so I don't have to worry for the next 2-3 years :)
<Ben64> _jd: good idea. 14.04 comes with 3.13 normally, but with 14.04.4 you can get 4.2
<_jd> vbotka: thank you for that link
<Ben64> and then 14.04.5 will get whatever kernel 16.04 gets
<hateball> _jd: I saw your question about wifi earlier, always go with intel if you can :)
<Mathisen> k1l, any idea ?
<_jd> hateball: thanks for the tip. My no1 choice used to be Atheros, but they told me that support for 10k is not that great
<k1l> Mathisen: please put the full outputs on paste.ubuntu.com
<_jd> plus it's really hard to find a laptop with Atheros
<k1l> Mathisen: and put a "ps ax "there
<dammert89> Any help with fstab?
<Mathisen> k1l, output from lsof  ?
<Ben64> Mathisen: why are you running under uid 121
<hateball> _jd: Intel tends to be a bit more expensive, but it also always "just works"
<k1l> Mathisen: yes, and from apt
<Mathisen> Ben64, i dont even know what that means :(
<django_> hey all
<Ben64> Mathisen: are you sure you're running actual ubuntu, not a "based on"
<django_> is it cool if i ask about hosting a website on a ubuntu VPS?
<Ben64> django_: possibly, ask and find out
<Ben64> Mathisen: what is the output of "id"
<Mathisen> k1l, >> http://pastebin.com/CJ2Pf3fy
<Jonii> Okay, solved my problem. I had tested fglrx drivers, and after deeming them not-good, they stayed installed and kept screwing up the system, so I had to manually uninstall them :p
<Mathisen> Ben64, uid=1000(mathisen) gid=1000(mathisen) groups=1000(mathisen),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),115(sambashare)
<Ben64> very weird
<k1l> Mathisen: you have several apt processes running
<Mathisen> k1l, but i dont see em
<Mathisen> they must be frozen somehow
<k1l> Mathisen: is there still a shell open with aptitude install python-mysql?
<Mathisen> no
<Mathisen> killed it long time ago
<k1l> killed?
<Mathisen> clicked the window away
<Mathisen> did not kill pid no
<k1l> please make very sure its not just minimized.
<Mathisen> i am
<Mathisen> 100%
<Mathisen> if not guake has hidden it
<k1l> killing apt/aptitude processes can cause damage to the packagesystem which will be a pain to restore
<Mathisen> okej so how do i kill all guake terminals running
<Mathisen> if one of them are still running in background
<k1l> i dont use quake. but seems like you have 4 terminals running there
<phiona> k1l:  there are msgs that seem to go on forever. i cant copy them bcoz  they flash by so fast.
<k1l> phiona: let it run untill the end. it will take like 20times from the last rm command
<Mathisen> k1l, so should i just reboot ?
<Mathisen> i dont want to break my system :(
<k1l> Mathisen: if you know its closed run "kill 27914"
<Mathisen> k1l, yep working again now
<Mathisen> it was guake
<phiona> k1l:  what rm command?
<ren0v0> hi, when i mount NFS the user on ubuntu shows as "98"  and i can't even CD to the directory ?
<Mathisen> Ben64, may i ask why asked why i was " running under uid 121 " is this a bad thing ?
<k1l> phiona: the command we used to make some space before. this long command needs to remove a lot of kernels and header files. so let it run and wait untill you get a prompt.
<phiona> k1l: ok . now i have PROMPT.  whats next? df -h and df-i again?
<DHD> 47777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777774444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
<DHD> 44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
<DHD> 44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
<DHD> 44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<DHD> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000,2
<k1l> phiona: yes
<reisio> those were some numbers, there
<phiona> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196423/
<k1l> phiona: "df -i" there is a space between :)
<k1l> phiona: but that looks really better now. 10GB old kernels removed.
<k1l> phiona: i would suggest to run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure you have all updates. then you are good to go :)
<phiona> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196444/
<k1l> phiona: good. see my last message. then you are good to go
<ren0v0> NFS mounts as user >  libuuid      98   how i prevent this?
<reisio> config your nfs
<reisio> nb: this is impossible
<phiona> k1l: apt full-upgrade returns this on the last part....Errors were encountered while processing:
<phiona>  /var/cache/apt/archives/clipgrab_3.5.6~trusty1_i386.deb
<phiona> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rahc> I have an IPv6 router sending advertisements to my network, which I can see with wireshark
<k1l> phiona: can you pastebin all of that again?
<rahc> however, the Ubuntu machine that I'm running wireshark on isn't autoconfiguring its network interface
<Izimh> hello
<rahc> any ideas why that might not be happening?
<phiona> k1l: from where?
<reisio> 'lo Izimh
<k1l> phiona: run that command again and copy the output and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<phiona> k1l: ok . this is as far as i can go anyway..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196507/
<Mathisen> is a easy way to get pantheon on wily ?? i tried this > http://askubuntu.com/questions/696650/install-pantheon-desktop-on-ubuntu-15-10 but dont seem to work "Unable to locate package elementary-desktop "
<bazhang> !info elementary-desktop
<ubottu> Package elementary-desktop does not exist in wily
<bazhang> Mathisen, thats for elementary os, is that what you are running
<k1l> phiona: tha package clipgrab (from a PPA) is doing that issue
<phiona> k1l: so what to do now?
<Mathisen> bazhang, nope
<k1l> phiona: or to be more specific, it is interfering with the other PPA package ffmpeg
<k1l> phiona: try  a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<bazhang> Mathisen, which based on ubuntu is it
<k1l> Mathisen: run a "sudo apt update"?
<Mathisen> bazhang, im on 15.10 wily
<Mathisen> k1l, i have done it,
<k1l> Mathisen: and be aware, that you make your ubuntu a elemtary os then.
<Mathisen> k1l, i understand that
<Mathisen> i want to try the desktop
<phiona> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196580/
<Mathisen> but after i add the ppa and update i still get " Unable to locate package elementary-desktop " and it seem to work for others..
<ioan_> iubire
<andreea_> nuu ca veede lumea
<mattkim> Hi. Can somebody help me to fix this problem? http://182.208.25.17/screenshot/2016_02_25_21_06_18.png
<k1l> Mathisen: which ppa did you add?
<mattkim> i just downloaded it using wget
<Mathisen> k1l, > sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:elementary-os/daily
<phiona> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196580/
<PerlinNoise> mattkim, link is invalid
<k1l> phiona: so that is good now
<mattkim> PerlinNoise: Oh I'm so sorry
<k1l> phiona: does "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" name any still to update or held back?
<k1l> Mathisen: the desktop is not in that ppa
<Mathisen> k1l, can you tell me what i should add ?
<mattkim> can somebody help me to fix this problem? http://goo.gl/QQ9ch4
<k1l> mattkim: your 3rd party ruby and metasploit install makes this error.
<mattkim> k1l, thanks. so could you please teach me how can i fix it?
<dammert89> hi all. I have a quick fstab question regarding external hdd
<k1l> mattkim: sorry. dont know how to solve the 3rd party issues.
<gael> hello
<mattkim> k1l, ok, Thank you very much :)
<k1l> Mathisen: dont know. that PPAs seem to be a mess and dont even include a 15.10 repo. and most times someone used that PPAs their system became a elementary OS.
<phiona> k1l:  clipgrab still holds me back...http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196668/
<dammert89> What are the options I should use when creating the fstab entry? so far I have the following : nofail,auto,noatime,rw,user
<gael> i try to extracct some emaile addresse from a txt file with grep but its not working, what is wrong: grep -o ‘[0-9a-zA-Z-_]*@[0-9a-zA-Z-_.]*.[a-zA-Z]*’ infile > outfile.txt
<Mathisen> k1l, okej i remove the ppa and look for other solusion then. thx
<dammert89> My problem is that when the external is not plugged in on boot and I then plug it in it doesn't automatically mount. I have to mount it with mount -a
<k1l> phiona: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/clipgrab_3.5.6~trusty1_i386.deb
<k1l> phiona: but that is a very bad state of that PPA.
<phiona> k1l:  it doesnt matter. im removing clipgrab anyways. what matters is that i now have so much free space. gtg. THANKS A LOT.
<k1l> phiona: i suggest to remove that noobslab ppa with "ppa-purge"
<phiona> k1l: how about deleting its entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Jonii> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<k1l> phiona: that still leaves the PPA packages installed.
<k1l> phiona: and then you dont get ubuntu updates
<k1l> !ppa-purge | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pa> has canonical ever made or commissioned a poll about the acceptance of unity among its users?
<Jonii> This is support channel, not discussion channel
<pa> which one is discussion?
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-discuss
<Jonii> Dunno, I just joined #Ubuntu-discuss
<reisio> pa: not really Canonical's prerogative
<pa> reisio, "prerogative"?
<pa> why would it have to be a "prerogative" in the first place?
<phiona> k1l: ok. ill do ppa-purge later. gtg.
<reisio> pa: you're right, s/prerog/concern
<bazhang> reisio, pa please take this to the other channel
<reisio> pa: don't try to apply reason to what companies and entities in general do :D you'll be happier in the long run
<reisio> pa: what's worth remembering is that you don't have to use anything you don't want to
<pa> reisio, if i would be spending my money on something for people to use/buy/whatever, i would be concerned that what i make will be liked by people, or it will be just a fail, and nobody wants to put resources into a failure, right?
<reisio> that's one way to look at it
<bazhang> !discuss | reisio pa
<ubottu> reisio pa: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<k1l> pa, reisio canonical did a lot of testings and polls. but since we focus on technical issues on not discussions in here, please move this discussion in the discussion channel. (3rd time requesting this  now!)
<reisio> what discussion
<derbie> http://pastebin.com/4GrZYGby
<derbie> Why????
<reisio> derbie: that from apt?
<k1l> derbie: make sure gtk2-engines-equinox is installed
<derbie> i unpacked it
<Mathisen> k1l, you seem to know alot, can i ask you how i can change my resolusion higher then 1024*768 i cant choose any higher in X if i check the settings
<derbie> manually
<derbie> i think
<derbie> Should i just reinstall it?
<k1l> Mathisen: what video card and what video driver is it?
<k1l> derbie: please install the ubuntu version of eclipse
<derbie> k1l: how shall i remove eclipse from the system?
<k1l> derbie: remove that folder in /opt
<Mathisen> k1l, im using the integreted one on the motherboard so its a intel something i think
<k1l> Mathisen: pastebin a "lspci" and a "uname -a"
<Mathisen> k1 > http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196818/  & Linux Mega-Jobb 4.2.0-30-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 19 13:52:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mathisen> k1l, its a ati card it seem > Radeon HD 6530D
<derbie> Ok
<derbie> Remove completely
<derbie> How do i properly install eclipse JAVA SE for ubuntu 14.04 64bit ?
<MonkeyDust> derbie  also try   sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<derbie> why ~c ?
<MonkeyDust> derbie  that's the syntax, didnt invent it
<MonkeyDust> test it with search ~c
<derbie> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<MonkeyDust> derbie  install aptitude
<derbie> ok
<am3> who here ?
<MonkeyDust> derbie  then type:  sudo aptitude search ~c
<derbie> c   arduino                         - AVR development board IDE and built-in lib
<derbie> that's it
<Nicholas1>  how to check if an app is running fine?
<Nicholas1> i mean how to check its integrity and reliability?
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: what app are we talking about
<Nicholas1> if an app shows no errors in terminal when running. does it means its fine ?
<Nicholas1> any app?
<Nicholas1> i mean i want to check , if its broken or not?
<Nicholas1> does running through terminal ensure this. say if it starts and exits cleanly?
<k1l> Mathisen: see on systemsettings: software and updates: last tab. if you can install another driver
<bekir> 33
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  are you experiencing issues with some app?
<derbie> So
<Nicholas1>  MonkeyDust yes .  i am getting random lock ups and freezing issues in gnome-system monitor and vlc player
<derbie> Do i still run sudo aptitude purge ~c ?
<Nicholas1>  though most of the time they run fine. but sometimes they crash for no reason Monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> derbie  it will remove what's listed, for you: arduino
<derbie> Okay i suspected as well
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  so the lockups, is what brings you here?
<Nicholas1> yes
<Nicholas1> it occurs on vlc player and gnome-ssytem monitor
<Nicholas1> even the terminal does not shows error messages when they freeze ?
<Nicholas1> i am confused
<Nicholas1> i have checked my hardware. its fine
<Nicholas1> no issues with ram and hdd
<mike3> It's to early to work. :)
<hexhaxtron> I installed Compiz and went to ccsm but I don't see anything. What should I do?
<MonkeyDust> hexhaxtron  blank/black screen?
<jess_> ng
<fedoen> Hi, I've been googling for a while and can't seem to find a solution for my problem: I deleted a virtual disk of 8.9G, before the delete I had 4G of free space, after the delete 9.1G, on Ubuntu 15.10 fstab: /media/drive    ext4    defaults        0       2, fdisk -l: /dev/sda2         8626176 252207247 243581072 116.2G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT, trash is empty, no .Trash folder on the partition
<MonkeyDust> fedoen  this is cleaner for technical pastes ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<am3> ha
<mcphail> fedoen: was the virtual disk a sparse file?
<am3> why we don't use hexchat
<fedoen> mcphail: how can I check, I copied the file to duplicate a clean install, can I verify somehow?
<mcphail> fedoen: if you copied the file, it will no longer be sparse (unless you have specifically asked it to be). I suspect it was a sparse file in the first place, so not taking up as much space as you thought
<derbie> So how do you recommend i install it?
<derbie> eclipse i mean
<derbie> using its installer?
<lotuspsychje> !info eclipse | derbie like this?
<ubottu> derbie like this?: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<derbie> sudo apt-get install eclipse ?
<lotuspsychje> derbie: correct
<jpmh> I have created a small utility that I want all my users to be able to share, whch directory should I be putting it in, I have ALWAYS been confused by linux's /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin: - or is the answer none of the above
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: whats your endgoal exactly, sharing what?
<jpmh> lotuspsychje, it is a small utility that I need all of my shell users to be able to access
<fedoen> mcphail: thank you for your help, I deleted the new file and it freed up 8.9G as it should, I will pay more attention next time
<mcphail> fedoen: to explain, type "truncate -s 1000G sparse.img". This will create a file which can expand _up_to_ 1000G, but will actually start off at, essentially, zero bytes until you write to it. If you run "ls -l sparse.img" it will look as if it takes up a lot of space, but it doesn't really
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: i think gksu can run stuff from other users already
<sly01> hi everyone I have got two question
<sly01> any of you available ?
<lotuspsychje> sly01: start with one at the time :p
<jpmh> lotuspsychje:  that is true, but then the need the full path and I would need to place it somewhere accessible
<mike3> - /usr/local/bin
<MonkeyDust> sly01  let's hear it, in one line
<jpmh> mike3: thank you
<sly01> MonkeyDust: Which version is the stable one ? I am newbie
<lotuspsychje> sly01: version of what?
<MonkeyDust> sly01  14.04 if you want long support, 15.10 if you want the latest
<sly01> lotuspsychje: I mean 14.04 12.04 what is the diffirence between 12.04 and 12.10
<MonkeyDust> sly01  12.10 is dead
<lotuspsychje> sly01: 12.10 is end of life
<sly01> Thank you so much guys
<lotuspsychje> sly01: 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS versions
<lotuspsychje> !lts | sly01
<ubottu> sly01: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Revian1> sly01: 12.04 (released in April of 2012), 12.10 (released in October of 2012) 15.10 (year.month)
<lotuspsychje> sly01: in april a new LTS versions comes out as 16.04
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<derbie> Hey! How would one go about mocking the USBConnection  https://gist.github.com/Sergiu-Ghita/96239cd7c6a3ae1c9bac ?
<lotuspsychje> how many time between sudo commands it asks the password again?
<max-m> lotuspsychje, as far as I know sudo remembers the password (or keeps the session up) for 15 minutes
<lotuspsychje> max-m: so if someone intrudes the system somehow, he has 15min of free sudo time?
<lotuspsychje> max-m: (if that terminal remains open and away from keyboard)
<derbie> Wrong channel oups
<m1dnight_> Is it safe to install xfce on a default ubuntu *desktop* machine so that I can use xfce for vnc?
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight_: vnc isnt very recomended to use for security reasons
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | m1dnight_
<ubottu> m1dnight_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<m1dnight_> I know, but that's not a problem, though.
<m1dnight_> Its over LAN en not exposed to the internet.
<max-m> lotuspsychje, I don't know, but sudo has a “-K” option to remove the user’s timestamp which should prompt for the password on the next invokation, as far as I know
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight_: an intruder over the network can exploit vnc also..
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight_: you asked 'safe' right?
<m1dnight_> Ah, yes. Let me rephrase :D
<lotuspsychje> max-m: tnx for that hint mate!
<m1dnight_> Will installing xfce4 on a desktop ubuntu machine break the current windows manager? (unity, or what's it caled)
<m1dnight_> I just want to use XFCE for vnc only.
<m1dnight_> And leave the default window manager in tact.
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight_: ah no, you can safely unstall xubuntu-desktop from your current system
<lotuspsychje> install
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight_: or lubuntu-desktop as you wish
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight_: logout/and login to your new desktop
<WangDang> Can anyone help installing guest additions in an Ubuntu virtualbox vm?  When I run the guest additions script, it says it can't find the headers for the currently running kernel, then part of the script fails. (https://paste.debian.net/hidden/18922920/)  I've checked, and the headers are installed for the currently running kernel (uname -r = 4.2.0-30-generic, linux-headers-4.2.0-30 et linux-headers-4.2.0-30-generic installed)  Does anyone know a way to mak
<k1l> WangDang: is linux-generic installed?
<WangDang> k1l: linux-generic-lts-wily is installed, but not linux-generic
<k1l> WangDang: also: what guest os exactly?  what host OS?
<k1l> WangDang: then 4.2.0-30-generic is wrong. that should be named differently when its the hwe kernel
<WangDang> Ubu 14.04 as guest on a debian 8.3 (jessie) host
<k1l> WangDang: sorry, i was wrong. they didnt name the wily backports with 14.40 in the naming.
<WangDang> k1l: I have linux-image-4.2.0-30-generic and linux-image-generic-lts-wily installed
<k1l> WangDang: is this a server install in vbox?
<WangDang> no, desktop
<k1l> is xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core installed?
<WangDang> k1l: not xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core themselves, but I do have xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily and xserver-xorg-lts-wily
<k1l> WangDang: could be an issue that the script for virtualbox is only looking for that packages and not the LTS-backports packages
<WangDang> would it screw anything up to install the ordinary packages rather than the backported ones?
<k1l> WangDang: worth a try
<jesper_> k1l: Hello again!
<k1l> hi
<jesper_> k1l: I'm having the exact same issues as yesterday haha, only this time when I used dd to move Xubuntu (trying to see if there's a problem with just MATE) I accidently made my USB to be seen as 2 different deviced
<jesper_> devices*
<k1l> jesper_: be sure not to dd to sdb1 but sdb
<jesper_> k1l: I dd'd to sdb not sdb1
<jesper_> k1l: do you know any way to remove the ubuntu mate dd from my USB-drive?
<jesper_> or maybe wipe it clean entirely
<EriC^^> jesper_: dd creates 2 partitions
<EriC^^> 2 odd ones
<jesper_> EriC^^: oh, ok - do you know how to wipe the usb clean?
<k1l> jesper_: just format the usb in gparted. create a new dos partition again
<EriC^^> jesper_: sudo gdisk /dev/sdb , press o, then w
<k1l> jesper_: and i would not recommend to install over and over again, but better look at what exactly is going wrong and fix that
<k1l> jesper_: did you try nomodeset?
<jesper_> k1l: I did not
<jesper_> EriC^^: I got an error... "Proble opening dev/sdb for readong! Error is 2. The specified file does not exist (yet it does when I write sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> jesper_: try lsblk
<jesper_> oooh, it split into sdb1 and 2
<jesper_> EriC^^: But sdb itself still exists as a disk as well
<EriC^^> jesper_: did you write /dev/sdb or dev/sdb ?
<jesper_> when I did the 'dd'?
<EriC^^> no with sudo gdisk
<jesper_> I wrote dev/sdb
<EriC^^> ok write /dev/sdb
<jesper_> EriC^^: Thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<jesper_> EriC^^: Now I just do the dd thing again but with the new ISO? (right k1l?)
<jesper_> EriC^^: WHen I write lsblk it still shows up as 2 different sdb1/2
<k1l> jesper_: i would rather try to boot the install with nomodeset and see if you dont need to install over and over again
<jesper_> k1l: okay, how to I do that?
<k1l> jesper_: its like buying new cars instead of filling them with gas again.
<k1l> !nomodeset | jesper_
<ubottu> jesper_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jesper_> k1l: haha I understand
<jesper_> I think bashing went trough that and said that it might not work for later versions or something?
<jesper_> k1l: I don't exactly remember but I'll try i
<jesper_> y
<k1l> jesper_: use the version to edit the kernel line in "grub". that is only for one boot and not persistent. but if that works we can make that alsways use nomodeset
<jesper_> k1l: I didn't get in to the grub menu with pressing shift
<k1l> jesper_: you need to press (and hold) it right after the start
<jesper_> k1l: Still didn't work
<jesper_> k1l: I held it from just after the mobo splas
<jesper_> h
<BluesKaj> jesper_, left shift
<k1l> left shift.
<jesper_> BluesKaj: Yup
<k1l> or space on some mainboards
<k1l> or even esc
<Gnomethrower> hey everybody
<Gnomethrower> I have a weird issue with nginx... service nginx reload gives no output
<Gnomethrower> but sudo /etc/init.d/nginx reload gives the expected output ( * Reloading nginx configuration nginx                                                                                                [ OK ])
<jesper_> k1l: It's really weird, usually everything is sooo laggy but when I turn it off - during the part before it acctually shuts down it doesn't lag at all
<jesper_> k1l: none of shift, space or esc worked it seems - I might just be doing it wrong though
<Lothenon> maybe it helps pressing the key again and again fast directly after turning on the computer
<hateball> jesper_: I tend to hammer shift rather than try and hold it
<jesper_> hateball: I tried that aswell haha
<hateball> Ah
<murad> :3
<k1l> jesper_: you need to press right after the bios is done loading. so try to hit it several times right from the start.
<jesper_> k1l: I have done that but I can try again
<k1l> jesper_: i dont know what to tell you else than: this needs to work
<jesper_> k1l: I understand, I still find it weird that I'm missing icons though
<jesper_> k1l: Grub loaded!
<k1l> jesper_: that could be due to video driver issues. that is why we should try nomodeset
<jesper_> k1l: I just pressed Ubuntu on the top and it's working now
<jesper_> k1l: No lag or anything
<nemo> Thanks to the long-standing (yet easily fixable) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-view-client/+bug/1268770  I've been maintaining my own personal .deb for opensc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268770 in vmware-view-client (Ubuntu) "Error loading shared library for smart card authentication to server" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> jesper_: did you edit the nomodeset into the line?
<nemo> Some ubuntu person long ago told me how to get ubuntu to stop nagging me to update this package
<nemo> I can't recall exactly what the command was. Could #ubuntu help?
<nemo> (it keeps trying to replace my locally fixed .deb with the broken official package)
<k1l> nemo: apt-pinning
<nemo> k1l: that soudns right
<jesper_> k1l: I only changed the video drivers before I tried going into grub
<nemo> k1l: is there a guide somewhere? searching now for "apt-pinning"
<jesper_> k1l: could that have done it?
<k1l> jesper_: from what driver to what driver?
<drac0666> Got problem with alsa, like after each reboot there is no sound but when i type alsamixer press MUTE and then UNMUTE its start to work
<k1l> nemo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nemo> k1l: hrm. this doesn't quite look right. I basically want it to never update
<nemo> k1l: the guide I'm reading seems more oriented at a release/version. but it is trying to replace the local build w/ an upstream identical version
<jesper_> k1l: from the xorg to the nvidia proprietary 352.63
<jesper_> k1l: proprietary, tested drivers
<nemo> k1l: oooh. that guide looks like it has the command "hold"
<k1l> jesper_: i thought you were already on that nvidia driver. that was what you told me last time
<nemo> that probably is what I want
<k1l> nemo: yes, setting in hold is the thing to do
<jesper_> k1l: I was on the X.org driver, I don't think I knew which driver I was using yesterday
<swenzel> how do I see which BLAS library I've got?
<nemo> k1l: echo opensc hold | dpkg --set-selections  seems to have worked. thanks!
<k1l> jesper_: ok. so that is sorted now.
<nemo> now if only they actually update the package w/ the upstream fix :/
<Tachyon_> Hello. I am trying to install nvidia drivers, but it seems it "hates" me. I tryed using sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and downloading directly from their website(the .run file). Always ended up in ubuntu recorvery with apt-get purge nvidia*. When I have it installed, I am not able to log in :( . I saw few people on askubuntu with the same problem, but their answers couldn't help me. Any ideas ?
<jesper_> k1l: The thing that matters haha!
<pambua> I'm running ubuntu 15.10, after a few weeks of working well I get an orange/red warning triangle that tells me: "The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by selecting 'Show Updates', and watch for any failing indicators'".. when I follow these instructions, it always tells me my system is up to date. any ideas how to resolve this?
<jackcom> sudo apachectl restart  <—— who know that ‘ctl’ meaning among ‘apachectl’ ?
<k1l> pambua: please run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and show the output in paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<BluesKaj> jackcom, ctl = control
<jackcom> oh thanks BluesKaj :)
<pambua> k1l, so: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | pastebinit ?
<pambua> is that a single command?
<k1l> pambua: you can use manually marking and copy&paste too
<BluesKaj> pambua, it's 2 commands joined by &&
<pambua> will they both work?
<pambua> or do I have to enter each one seperatedly ?
<Tachyon_> any ideas :( ?
<jesper_> k1l: I ran into another problem... I connected my headset (Corsair Void) and I can't click anything now
<k1l> pambua: give it a try
<BluesKaj> pambua, copy and paste then enter to findout
<k1l> pambua: the && means: run the first command and when that is finnished run the second
<pambua> http://pastebin.com/47zwsiUg
<pambua> here ti is
<kash> hi, looking for a way to get newer libvirt in 14.04
<drakey> lol
<drakey> hello
<drakey> anyone here?
<drakey> hi anders_
<k1l> pambua: ok, you got 2 old repos in there. the first is the node.js one, that doesnt support anything newer than 14.10. the other one is the acestream repo just using 13.10 files
<pambua> is it possible to updateit?
<pambua> or remove it
<pantato> quit
<Kinder-Pingvi> Hi!
<Tachyon_> isn't this ubuntu support channel ?
<drakey> yes it is
<Tachyon_> then, may I get some help ?
<drakey> what is it?
<Tachyon_> Hello. I am trying to install nvidia drivers, but it seems it "hates" me. I tryed using sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and downloading directly from their website(the .run file). Always ended up in ubuntu recorvery with apt-get purge nvidia*. When I have it installed, I am not able to log in :( . I saw few people on askubuntu with the same problem, but their answers couldn't help me. Any ideas ?
<hateball> Tachyon_: First off, what chipset do you have?
<k1l> pambua: remove the node.js ppa in the system settings: software&updates: 2nd tab
<k1l> (or 3rd tab)
<hateball> Tachyon_: and are you using 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<Tachyon_> 15.10
<Tachyon_> gtx 970
<hateball> Tachyon_: I'd advise against using the run file from the site, it tends to cause pain with kernel upgrades
<Tachyon_> hateball: I think I am now on processor graphics
<Tachyon_> and trying to open a game led me to a lot of lag
<hateball> Tachyon_: can you pastebin the output of "lspci -k |grep VGA" ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> Who has laptop with new intel skylake processor? How your GPU (intel HD) works?
<Tachyon_> one moment
<Tachyon_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1)
<Kinder-Pingvi> As I read that normal support of skylake hardware will added only newer of 4.3 kernel version
<Kinder-Pingvi> it is right?
<hateball> Tachyon_: while PPAs are unsupported, I use https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pambua> k1l, i think i removed it - i still have the triangle error
<Tachyon_> so I have to run "sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite" or something ?
<hateball> Tachyon_: so you would do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-361"
<pambua> k1l, how do I fix it?
<k1l> pambua: run that command from above again
<Tachyon_> ok running now
<jusri> anyone here using windows ?
<k1l> jusri: ##windows for that
<pambua> k1l, http://pastebin.com/NZvNfmk3
<hateball> Tachyon_: and once it all completes without errors you need to reboot for new modules to load, and it *should* be smooth sailing
<Tachyon_> hateball: http://pastebin.com/KdZAY8Uh
<nname31> hello
<nname31> i have one firmware from satellite receiver
<nname31> the letters are difficult to distinguish from the background
<nname31> and i want modify this firmware.abs
<nname31> can help me?
<nname31> how can unpack .abs, and after modify pack all file in one .abs file?
<hateball> Tachyon_: right, perhaps it is called just nvidia-361
<drac0666> Got problem with alsa, like after each reboot there is no sound but when i type alsamixer press MUTE and then UNMUTE its start to work
<Tachyon_> hateball: so now I have to reboot ?
<hateball> Tachyon_: I am not on a machine where I have the PPA added right now, but you should be able to find out
<hateball> Tachyon_: no no, the driver hasnt installed since it couldnt find it
<hateball> Tachyon_: so run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-361"
<k1l> pambua: there is still the old acestream repo on. but the error should be gone now.
<pambua> k1l, it is gone :D
<pambua> k1l, i think Kodi uses that
<Tachyon_> installing ..
<Tachyon_> actually downloading :-?
<jusri> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jusri> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jusri> hello
<k1l> jusri: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support.
<Tachyon_> hateball: http://i.imgur.com/puUgRtl.png
<hateball> Tachyon_: no idea what might have crashed, let the installer run its course in the terminal
<Tachyon_> Errors were encountered while processing:  nvidia-361
<hateball> hmmmmmm
<hateball> Tachyon_: I wonder if it's because you have tried installing using the .sh from nvidias site before and there's some leftover cruft
<hateball> Tachyon_: But sadly I have to leave now, so I hope someone else can try helping you
<Tachyon_> :(
<Jaffa> I’ve been reading mised reports and wanted to find out whether 16.04 will come with Unity 8 or whether we’ll be waiting for a while longer?
<Tachyon_> good bye and thanks for your help
<xangua> Jaffa: no
<Tachyon_> may anyone try to help me ?
<k1l> Jaffa: it will not have unity8 and MIR as standard
<Silentlord> i am creating a trayicon but on ubuntu 14.04 unity is not showing
<Silentlord> but other tray icons are shoing
<Silentlord> what can i do?
<ARM9> Why on earth am I getting this warning from the default repositories when trying to install libsdl2-dev? >Warning You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system.
<ARM9> I've ran apt-key update and apt-get update
<Jaffa> k1l: ok, that clears that question up quickly! so what’s with all the talk about unity 8 and mir coming for 16.04 in the blogosphere?
<BluesKaj> Tachyon_, try sudo apt install nvidia-361, then pastebin the output if there are errors
<k1l> Jaffa: like where? most times i have seen people not knowing anything just dreaming about things. and not really fact based articles
<Tachyon_> ok.. working
<Tachyon_> http://pastebin.com/BKB3G2y9
<Craigwell> Anyone have a recommendation for RDP software for ubuntu?
<Jaffa> k1l: I can’t recall exactly, was reading it on the train home and I was confused as to why one blogger was adamant that it would be there while another was saying the opposite
<Jaffa> k1l: perhaps I misunderstood the blogger, but who knows lol
<Jaffa> got to run, kids running a muck! thanks!
<jesper_> Can someone help me do something basic? haha
<DHM> Has it been decided which version of PHP comes with the new Ubuntu?
<k1l> DHM: which ubuntu?
<DHM> 16.04
<drakey> do you know how to install mysql in ubuntu?
<jesper_> I'm trying to make my wireless headset work (Corsair VOID RGB) but I can't follow the instructions from someone who posted them on the corsair forums
<BluesKaj> Tachyon_, are you a guest user on thast machine?
<Tachyon_> no
<anonim> drakey: did you look on google yet?
<k1l> DHM: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=php
<BluesKaj> Tachyon_, did you run sudo apt-get autoremove ? If not do so.
<Tachyon_> ok, I did now
<ah> ah ok thx
<Tachyon_> Errors were encountered while processing:  nvidia-361
<Tachyon_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tachyon_> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15197948/
<jesper_> that was weird
<BluesKaj> Tachyon_, pastebin the output from, lspci |grep VGA
<Tachyon_> andrei@andrei-desktop:~$ lspci |grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> I need to know the gpu
<Tachyon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15197985/
<Tachyon_> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15197985/
<ioria> Tachyon_, ps -A | grep  nvidia-persistenced  , get the pid number  and try to kill it
<Tachyon_> no result for "ps -A | grep  nvidia-persistenced"
<Tachyon_> did I miscopied the command ?
<ioria> Tachyon_, ps -A | grep  nvidia-persiste
<Tachyon_> nothing.
<Tachyon_> for "ps -A | grep  nvidia-persiste"
<ioria> Tachyon_, can you paste  ps -A  ?
<Tachyon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198019/
<ioria> Tachyon_,  check if you have !info  nvidia-persistenced installed
<Craigwell> I connect to my office network with MS Server 2008. Can anyone suggest a good alternative on Ubuntu?
<Tachyon_> ioria, have no idea how .. may you use quotes "" for terminal commands :D ?
<Craigwell> I find the win 7 environment incredibly bloated and slow
<Craigwell> want to go dual boot with 14.04 and find an RDP that will work best. I only need to access remote desktop for word files, and exchange email.
<Taeev> what service or program do i have to install and run to accept SCP connections?
<Pici> Taeev: ssh-server
<Tachyon_> ioria: welcome back
<Pici> Taeev: sorry, openssh-server
<ioria> Tachyon_, thanx .... have you solved ?
<Tachyon_> no
<Tachyon_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198019/
<ioria> Tachyon_,  your original issue ? what are you trying to do ?
<jesper_> Can anyone here help me? I can't get my headset to work... It freezes the clicking completely
<ioria> Tachyon_,  installing nvidia drivers ?
<Taeev> i have on running
<Taeev> i can connect through putty
<Taeev> but when i try winscp it wont connect
<Tachyon_> ioria, I was trying to play minecraft and the game was lagging a lot so I thinked I'm on processor graphics. tryed to install nvidia drivers with apt-get install nvidia-current and with .run from their website, but everytime after insatlling I was stuck at logging and had to enter recorvery mode and purge nvidia*
<ioria> Tachyon_,  so you purged them ? are you using nouveau now ?
<Tachyon_> I tryed several times this.. first time when I remained stuck at logging I was reinstalled ubuntu
<Tachyon_> ioria, when I came here it were all purged ..
<Tachyon_> ioria, then someone tryed to help me but with no success
<coofee> #12
<ioria> Tachyon_,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | grep Kernel
<Tachyon_> ioria, Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<Tachyon_> ioria, this sounds like french :-?
<ioria> Tachyon_, :)  ok, and you got errors if you try to install or remove packages '
<ioria> ?
<Tachyon_> yes
<ioria> Tachyon_,   if you use the .run Installer , you have to remove nvidia in the same way ...
<jesper_> Is no one able to help me?
<puto> hello, can anyone help me to install mysql?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  locate where you download the installer and run    sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall
<Pici> puto: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Tachyon_> ioria, and what need is for the installer ?
<puto> Pici: and it should be just like that? after that, can i access localhost on the browser?
<Pici> puto: on the browser?
<Tachyon_> ioria, I mean, have I to replace your NVIDIA* with the installer name or something ?
<puto> Pici: https://localhost//
<Pici> puto: mysql is a dbms, not a webserver.
<ioria> Tachyon_,  no, just run the command
<ioria> Tachyon_,  wait...
<puto> Pici: sorry maybe i mean xampp something like that
<Tachyon_> ioria, sh: 0: Can't open NVIDIA*
<Pici> !lamp | puto take a look
<ubottu> puto take a look: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ioria> Tachyon_,  where you downloaded the installer ? can you paste the folder content ?
<puto> Pici: well, it sounds good
<Tachyon_> ioria, I can make a photo ..
<puto> Pici: let me see it, thanks
<ioria> Tachyon_,  paste the installer filename
<Calimero> Hey guy's I'm trying to download a program from a PPA , that doesn't have any compiled thing for the version of Ubuntu I'm using, is there any way to install one for an older version ?
<BlackHorn> Does anyone know of a program for ubuntu that is like AutoHotKey? I want to have text substitution, but also remapping keyboard shortcuts, including stuff like caps lock and Ctrl+capslock. Any ideas anyone?
<Tachyon_> ioria, NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-361.28.run
<Calimero> BlackHorn: Xbinkeys
<BlackHorn> Ok. Thanks. I'll take a look.
<ioria> Tachyon_,  run it with the    --uninstall     flag,   but you should do it in console after stopping lightdm  ,  sudo service ightdm stop
<ioria> l*
<Tachyon_> ioria, the command like ctrl alt f1 and then those commands ?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  yes, open a console,  sudo service lightdm stop and run the installer with --uninstall     flag
<Tachyon__> ioria, it said there are no current nvidia drivers installed
<ioria> Tachyon_,  modinfo nvidia|grep version:
<Tachyon__> alvarr .. his name sounds like my board administrator on a forum.. nvm
<oneindelijk> @tachyon__ Try apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<Tachyon__> ioria, andrei@andrei-desktop:~$ modinfo nvidia|grep version: modinfo: ERROR: Module nvidia not found.
<Tachyon__> oneindelijk, this was the first command I have try
<ioria> Tachyon_, if you run  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   again ?
<k1l> Tachyon__: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<tonycamp> Hi! I'm new to Linux. I just installed Kubuntu to a VMWare machine. I'd like to see kwin working. What should I do? I'm logged in as Plasma. I tried Alt + Tab and nothing. I should be able to see something right?
<k1l> Tachyon__: pastebin that to paste.ubuntu.com
<Calimero> Hey guy's I'm trying to download a program from a PPA , that doesn't have any compiled thing for the version of Ubuntu I'm using, is there any way to install one for an older version ?
<Tachyon__> kll, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198345/
<ioria> Tachyon_, so you haven't purge them ?
<sad> hi people
<sad> i have a problem with skype
<Tachyon__> ioria, I think I did.. omg I'm so noob on linux.. but still I remember I did ..
<k1l> Tachyon__: iF means its not fully installed due to errors. so there has been an error while install. what was it
<k1l> Tachyon__: "sudo apt install nvidia-361"
<Tachyon__> kll, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198366/
<Pianist35> Hello, How are you?
<Tachyon__> a little hungry
<Pianist35> Hi Teachyon
<ioria> Tachyon_, if you run  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   again ?  get stuck ?
<Tachyon__> ioria, is doing.. something
<k1l> Tachyon__: hmm
<Tachyon__> ioria, done
<ioria> Tachyon_, run sudo apt update
<Tachyon__> All packages are up to date.
<ioria> Tachyon_, "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<Tachyon__> nothing
<ioria> Tachyon_, try reboot
<Tachyon__> ok, if I'm not back in few minutes.. probably again stuck in something
<ioria> Tachyon_, it'as a laptop ?
<Tachyon_> back
<k1l> the issue with the latest driver insatll was a lockfile on 7etc/passwd. so the install abborted
<ioria> Tachyon_,  ubuntu-drivers list
<Tachyon_> nvidia-358 nvidia-355 nvidia-352 intel-microcode nvidia-361 nvidia-352-updates
<ioria> Tachyon_,   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | grep Kernel    , again please
<Tachyon_> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<ioria> Tachyon_,   ok, so if you want to install nvidia , i suggest Additional Drivers
<Tachyon_> ioria, please be more explicit what to do
<ioria> Tachyon_,   using Unity ?
<k1l> Tachyon_: did you try the 352 from ubuntu? what was the issue with that?
<Tachyon_> ioria, I am using linux for about one week and I still don't know very much
<ioria> Tachyon_,   what Desktop Environment are you using ? Unity, xfce, gnome ... ?
<Tachyon_> kll, don't think I did try
<Tachyon_> ioria, no idea
<Tachyon_> I can make a photo
<Tachyon_> :))
<Pianist35> Do you speak english?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep cdrom
<k1l> Pianist35: yes. just ask your ubuntu question
<Tachyon_> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021)]/ wily main restricted # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021)]/ wily main restricted
<ioria> Tachyon_,  so Unity ? if you press the Windows Key ?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  that is Dash
<gsilvapt> Hello all. I'm having an issue: My Ubuntu partition now loads with weird colors in the unity bar and sometimes with sand. none of this happens in the loading screen (where you input your password) or in my windows partition
<gsilvapt> Any suggestion to fix this?
<Tachyon_> ioria, http://i.imgur.com/FCvLjMB.png
<gsilvapt> I've recently overclocked my Windows partition but I tend to leave it to the defaults before loading my Ubuntu partition (not sure if they're connected somehow)
<ioria> Tachyon_,  right... type Additional Driver there, in Dash bar
<Tachyon_> ioria, found something
<ioria> Tachyon_,  click on it
<Tachyon_> I did
<ioria> Tachyon_,  what you see ?
<Tachyon_> ioria, http://i.imgur.com/Sn9hJzF.png
<ioria> Tachyon_,  right.... from there you can install nvidia drivers
<gsilvapt> Restarting lightdm solves the issue, FYI
<Tachyon_> ioria, this is a lot easiar with geforge experience on windows :-?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  yep
<Tachyon_> ioria, system program problem detected
<ioria> Tachyon_,  brb
<Tachyon_> rip
<ioria> Tachyon_,  what ?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  go on ...
<Tachyon_> ioria, clicked on another one and apply changes
<Tachyon_> and it show system program problem detected
<Tachyon_> :(
<ioria> Tachyon_,  ls /var/crash
<k1l> ioria: there was a problem with the /etvc/passwd last time during the nvidia install
<Tachyon_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198525/
<ioria> K1l ok
<ioria> Tachyon_,  so, not installing or the process is running ?
<Tachyon_> ioria, it stopped
<Bassem> i can't run .sh files from mounted hard disk partition
<ioria> Tachyon_,  that's weird
<Tachyon_> ioria, now is checked the one I did click ..
<k1l> Tachyon__: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<BluesKaj> Tachyon_, remove nvidia-352-updates if possible
<Tachyon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198544/
<k1l> Bassem: sh /path/to/file.sh
<ioria> Tachyon_,  again
<k1l> Tachyon_: wait
<k1l> Tachyon_: do a "sudo apt install nvidia-352-updates           "
<Tachyon_> now my minecraft launcher don't even starts :(
<k1l> lets see the exact issue
<Tachyon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198555/
<ioria> !info nvidia-persistenced
<ubottu> nvidia-persistenced (source: nvidia-persistenced): daemon to maintain persistent software state in the NVIDIA driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 352.21-1 (wily), package size 18 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<k1l> ioria: see, again that isue
<ioria> never heard of this pkg
<ioria> K1l yes
<k1l> so lets stop installing nvidia drivers over and over again. and fix that issue first
<Bassem> k1l, Permission denied
<Tachyon_> this is a good idea !
<scrabcakes> hi I'm trying to get nouveau driver working but disabling nomodeset causes my vga monitor to show "mode not supported"?
<t4nk358> hi
<k1l> Tachyon_: sudo rm /etc/passwd.lock
<Tachyon_> kll, done
<k1l> Tachyon_: sudo apt install nvidia-352-updates
<Tachyon_> kll, same
<ioria> Tachyon_,  ps -e | grep nvidia-*
<k1l> Tachyon_: please show
<Tachyon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198597/
<Tachyon_> nothing for ps -e | grep nvidia-*
<k1l> Tachyon_: did it remove the file with rm?
<Tachyon_> idk :-?
<k1l> sudo rm -rf /etc/shadow.lock
<Tachyon_> no errors, just ran
<Tachyon_> for sudo rm -rf /etc/shadow.lock
<k1l> <k1l> Tachyon_: sudo apt install nvidia-352-updates
<CrAzYWolF> quick question using ubuntu desktop, how many users i can connect via vpn?
<Tachyon_> it's funny because I don't understant any of this commands; if you want to harm me, it would be so easy :D
<k1l> Bassem: please show a "mount" in a pastebin
<Tachyon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198621/
<k1l> Tachyon_: ok, now its good
<Tachyon_> ioria, kll, BluesKaj : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198621/
<ioria> yes
<k1l> Tachyon_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Tachyon_> kll, no "response"
<k1l> Tachyon_: ok. logout and in again
<Bassem> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198632/
<Tachyon_> kll, just logout or reboot ?
<nanook> anyone here good with x86 asm
<nanook> nasm
<k1l> Bassem: the noexec is the issue
<k1l> Tachyon_: relogin should be enough
<Tachyon_> how do I just logout :D ?
<Tachyon_> oh nvm
<Bassem> k1l, i dont know what is noexec im brand new to ubutnu but can you please tell me how to fix this issue
<k1l> Bassem: sudo mount -o remount,exec /media/E
<nanook> oh shit i though i was in #security lol
<Tachyon__> back
<Tachyon__> and now ?
<Bassem> k1l, Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<scrabcakes> anyone?
<ioria> Tachyon_,   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | grep Kernel
<Tachyon__> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<k1l> Bassem: then umount and then mount manually
<ioria> Tachyon_,   what ?
<Bassem> k1l, how
<CrAzYWolF> if windows machines are connecting to my ubuntu box do i need to install network-manager-pptp?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  sudo lshw -c Video
<k1l> Tachyon__: relogin or  reboot?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  no, rebopt
<Bassem> k1l, i right click on the partition and unmount it then right click and mount
<CrAzYWolF> or openvpn would do the trick too?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  no, reboot
<Tachyon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198679/
<Bassem> k1l, still same issue
<joehogan_> I hve a Dell Precision 450.  I have a small graphics card.  But, I found a new card.  AGP 8x Radeon 9650
<ioria> Tachyon_,  you need a  reboot
<Tachyon__> ioria, do you mean I have to reboot ?
<k1l> Bassem: manually like in terminal
<ioria> Tachyon_,  yes
<joehogan_> I want to make sure that I can get drivers before buying it.  Any help?  Ideas?
<Tachyon__> ioria, ok, wait ..
<BluesKaj> ioria, he did reboot
<ioria> BluesKaj, i think i lodded out
<ioria> *logged
<BluesKaj> nvm
<scrabcakes> k1l: My problem sounds similar to Tachyon__'s. To do with nouveau
<ioria> don't understand this pkg ' nvidia-persistenced', it's not present in Trusty
<oneindelijk> Tachyon__: Have you tried blacklisting the Nouveau driver ?
<k1l> no dont blacklist stuff
<ioria> brb
<Tachyon_> hi
<Tachyon_> kll, ioria : I'm on laptop now
<oneindelijk> k1l: No ? Why is that  ?
<Bassem> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198739/
<Tachyon_> kll, ioria : can't login in ubuntu :|||
<k1l> oneindelijk: because you dont have a fallback then when you mess up the nvidia.
<k1l> Tachyon_: means what? you see the login screen?
<oneindelijk> k1l: IC
<Tachyon_> yes, I see it
<k1l> Tachyon_: and then?
<k1l> Tachyon_: does the guest-account work to login?
<Tachyon_> kll, not even the guest account
<Tachyon_> kll, flashes for a moment than back to login screen
<Tachyon_> kll, exactly like the lasts times ..
<k1l> Tachyon_: with ctrl+alt+f1 you can get to a konsole. there login. then do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and show the link here
<Tachyon_> the program is not installed
<k1l> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Tachyon_> yes, installing right now
<k1l> what nvidia card was that again?
<k1l> Bassem: sudo is needed for mounting
<Tachyon_> kll, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198788/
<DexDeadly> Hello, I have a question.  I'm currently setting up a couchpotato vm using unbuntu. What I am looking to do is when it renames it to move it to my NAS box.  I have mounted my NAS CIFS share as /mnt/folder but it will not allow me to paste anything into the diretor.  It will create a directory and put a lock on it.
<Tachyon_> kll, GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 OC WindForce 3X 4GB DDR5 256-bit
<reisio> DexDeadly: fix your config
<Tachyon_> kll, ubuntu hates me
<fathom> Hello, what does it mean when I get " System program problem detected" on an ubuntu start up?
<k1l> Tachyon_: "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<oneindelijk> DexDeadly: and your file-permissions
<Tachyon_> k1l, lol, I always saw kll.. not k1l.. lol
<DexDeadly> which config
<Bassem> k1l, same thing nothing change
<DexDeadly> i created a line in fstab
<Bassem> k1l, cant remount
<DexDeadly> the cifs share is also on an active directory if this matters
<Tachyon_> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198833/
<oneindelijk> DexDeadly: check with ls -l for the permissions in that directory
<ioria> Tachyon_,  you can't login ?
<oneindelijk> if necesdsar change with chmod -R
<Tachyon_> ioria, I can't
<oneindelijk> *necessary*
<oneindelijk> DexDeadly: the share is on a linux box ?
<k1l> Tachyon_: NVRM: installed in this system is not supported by the 304.131
<Tachyon_> k1l, english please
<Tachyon_> k1l, what I have to do
<k1l> Tachyon_: please show a "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<fathom> Hello, what does it mean when I get " System program problem detected" on an ubuntu start up? I cannot toggle details
<fathom> Does that mean reinstall?
<k1l> Tachyon_: that syslog says its using nvidia driver 304. which would be bad since that doesnt support your card. its supported since nvidia 342 or such.
<Tachyon_> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198875/
<ioria> Tachyon_,  top kernel: [    9.486459] NVRM: installed in this system is not supported by the 304.131
<fathom> Ubuntu is getting better, but it seems that all it takes is a few updates to bork your system.
<fathom> Linux and amd/ati I suspect...they still don't play well together
<k1l> Tachyon_: ok. lets go to the open source driver again to get you a working desktop: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"
<stav> Hi Everybody.
<stav> I have a little question. I'm not sure if I should ask the Ubuntu community or other team, but maybe you could at least tell me where I should write.
<k1l> Tachyon_: after that restart with "sudo reboot now"
<andywork> stav: if you have a question regarding ubuntu, you may ask it here
<fathom> stav, They may not answer
<bunjee> I'm back pleading for help
<nook24> Hi, does someone know a good backup solution with web interface? (!backuppc !bacula)
<someone235> Hi, I have problems booting from USB. In my boot options I have USB-FDD,USB-ZIP, and USB-CDROM, but none of them works
<reisio> nook24: if it has a web interface, it probably can't be good
<bunjee> I cannot get this HP C7200 all-in-one printer to even print a test page
<someone235> someone knows what can I do about this?
<Tachyon_> ok, back on ubuntu
<nook24> reisio: it just need to be good enough for my raspbarry
<Tachyon_> k1l, ioria, when I logged in : http://i.imgur.com/BCrL0vc.jpg
<bunjee> I installed LinuxMint and had no problem with a test page "wirelessly"
<k1l> Tachyon_: thats ok. you can cancel that, we know something wen wrong
<stav> I want to make a new locale: en_CL (English, Chile)
<stav> Chile is Spanish-speaking country, but we have more than 1 million of English speakers, and I know o lot of people who are using their OS in English. The problem is that neither en_US not en_GB locales fit for us. We write with american spelling (we write behavior, center, defense, traveling etc.), but in the same time we use Matric system, European paper formats, etc.
<k1l> !mint | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ioria> Tachyon_,  you can get rid of those removing the content of /var/crash ... but i think the issue is elsewhere
<stav> Is it possible to write the new locale and add it to Ubuntu and other linux distrs?
<k1l> Tachyon_: ok, now try in terminal "sudo apt install nvidia-361"
<bunjee> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 to try and get my HP printer to work
<ioria> Tachyon_,  do you use encryption ?
<k1l> Tachyon_: please paste the output again when its done
<Tachyon_> ioria, no.. what .. idk :=?
<ioria> Tachyon_,  ok
<Tachyon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198999/
<jesperson> Hey guys, I really need help (I was here earlier on my laptop by the name Jesper_)
<Tachyon_> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15198999/
<nook24> jesperson: dont ask to as, just ask :)
<k1l> Tachyon_: ok, reboot time
<gsx_> .
<Tachyon_> kll, but I like this song :( ok ..
<BluesKaj> looks like 361 installed ok that time
<k1l> yes. installing works now. booting is the new issue :)
<jesper_> Jesperson here, rebooted my pc haha. My headset isn't working on Ubuntu (Corsair VOID RGB)
<joehogan_> Had to leav emy desk.  Anyone have any ideas for drivers and the AGP 8x Radeon 9650 for my old Dell Precision 450?
<denis_> wai
<whoismyname> exit
<BluesKaj> joehogan_, whoah , AGP?
<Bassem> k1l, Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again
<Tachyon__> !
<Tachyon__> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<Tachyon__> k1l
<joehogan_> BluesKaj, I know.  But, I am hoping to replace the 16MB cad with a 256MB vard
<Tachyon__> k1l, I'm on ubuntu
<k1l> Tachyon__: does it work now?
<joehogan_> JUst for daily usage.  No video manipulation:)
<Tachyon__> k1l, I succesfully logged in
<DexDeadly> apologize I stepped away, so my share is on a nas4free box, it is currently setup with cifs/smb and I also enabled nfs shares
<Tachyon__> k1l, but still the message box with "problems" showed up
<k1l> Tachyon__: ok last check: lsmod | grep nvidia
<DexDeadly> would nfs be easier
<Tachyon__> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15199061/
<k1l> Tachyon__: ok, that seems to work now. just click cancel on the reporting thing. that is from the last unsuccessful boots
<Bassem> k1l, ok i fix it now, it had to be mounted as exec
<Tachyon__> k1l, so now *minecraft test* ?
<Bassem> how can i have my sda3 mounted as exec by default
<k1l> seems like your video card is not supported with the older drivers, even when nvidia says they should work.
<k1l> Tachyon__: yes
<k1l> Bassem: yes. you need to mount it manually with the exec and not with noexec
<k1l> !mount | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<DexDeadly> so when I look all folders in there are drwxrwxrwx when I create a directory its doing drwxr-xr-x
<DexDeadly> could this be my nas?
<Bassem> k1l, thats for mount command,but i want it to be done automatically with Ubuntu not manually to be mounted as exec
<DexDeadly> if i create a directory on my windows machine in the same folder it creates as the drwxrwxrwx
<k1l> Bassem: then put it into fstab
<k1l> than it gets mounted on boot
<k1l> !fstab  | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Tachyon__> k1l, it runs very good !!
<Tachyon__> k1l but ...
<Tachyon__> k1l, if I alt tab while I'm in game it I can't click anything :(
<k1l> dont know about minecraft.
<tgm4883> Tachyon__: have you tried non-full screen, pausing the game and then clicking elsewhere?
<Urchin[emacs]> hello, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04, and, since the last update firefox hangs on javascript heavy sites every few minutes since the last update, does anybody have a problem like that?
<Tachyon__> tgm4883, working with windows mode
<Tachyon__> tgm4883, pausing the game.. I was already joined a online server
<Tachyon__> k1l, ioria, thanks you very much for your help
<k1l> np
<tgm4883> Tachyon__: by pause, I mean bring up the menu by hitting escape
<ioria> Tachyon_,  very happy for you
<Tachyon__> tgm4883, yes, I can with this "pause" and window mdoe
<Tachyon__> mode *
<DexDeadly> would the issue I"m having be that I am creating a directory under an account that is not root?
<someone235> Hi, I have problems booting from USB. In my boot options I have USB-FDD,USB-ZIP, and USB-CDROM, but none of them works. someone knows what can I do about this??
<consolejazz> hello. any **etckeeper** users here? curious to know what a secure setup for it would be. some guides make no mention of the `/etc/shadow` which it'd capture when initializing the package
<joehogan_>  AGP 8x Radeon 9650 on a dell precision 450.  Anyone can confirm that this will work fine?  Old, but only want to make an old computer work again:)
<reisio> consolejazz: be utterly secure if you encrypt where you store things
<consolejazz> investigating possibility of using etckeeper and duplicity (for encryption of backups)
<consolejazz> i'ver used neither yet, unfortunately
<consolejazz> using etckeeper seems like i'd be giving over too much control to that sort of automation
<DexDeadly> so when I look all folders in there are drwxrwxrwx when I create a directory its doing drwxr-xr-x they all show the owner as root the account my machine is logged in as is antman
<consolejazz> before i really understand the value in `/etc/` itself, and what are the most suitable directories to backup from my very simple, non www-serving debian vps
<consolejazz> *oops, i meant ubuntu
<Emersont1> hi
<upbeta1> I have successfully run Ubuntu15.10 on my new Dell XPS15 9550 (credits to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2301071) however, webcam is not detected on cheese and on skype..  I already tried installing cheese but still no luck.. lsmod is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/15199286/
<Emersont1> i'm getting an issue in 15.10, when i boot up i get "fsck on util-linux 2.26.2"
<Emersont1> with /dev/sda8 ...
<Emersont1> how would i fix this?
<fedoen> Emersont1: I got that after a power failure on my ssd, I just ran fsck /dev/sda8 (was another partition on my system) as instructed and after some confirms the next reboot was ok
<fedoen> Emersont1: I don't remmember the parameters if any but it should give you the exact command to run
<fedoen> Emersont1: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.ro/2009/04/how-to-checkrepair-fsck-filesystem.html fsck -y /dev/sda8 will skip confirm and assume yes
<Tachyon__> k1l, ioria, ok guys (or girls :-?), thanks very much for your help, I'm going to eat something. thanks !! goodbye
<ioria> Tachyon_,  bye bye
<al8989> hello i am trying to install the printer driver for my hp printer i downloaded the linuxprint drivers, however when i runthe install  it gets hung up on dependancy and conflict resolution any suuggestions?
<DeeJayTwo> hi
<DeeJayTwo> I just did a release upgrade
<weadjead> hi everyone is here somone that can help me to display errors in a php script ?
<DeeJayTwo> I lost the connection when it was comparing config file to install new/keep current/merge...
<DeeJayTwo> is there a way to restart this process?
<Layke> I"m attempting to fix a corrupted raid5. How bad is this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15199496/
<Layke> That might be totally normal output, but not sure.. looks like it's about to wipe everything.. rather than recover
<tgm4883> DeeJayTwo: you were doing it over SSH?
<Emersont1> fedoen: can i run that from GRUB?
<linuxlove> how can i run a program in start up at ubuntu 15 ?
<linuxlove> how do i start up my noip client at system reboot in ubuntu 15.10
<Gallomimia> Read the README file in the no-ip-2.1.9 folder for instructions on how to make the client run at startup. This varies depending on what Linux distribution you are running.
<Gallomimia> it says that ^ in the page i was reading
<al8989> hello i need help installing thehp linux printing drivers
<gnomish> Can anyone recommend a tool similar to rsync, but faster? I've got really fast disks and a fat pipe, but rysnc is very inefficient for the 100,000s of files I'm transfering.
<[Tahinihummus]> hi there! is there anyone who was able to  make wi-fi work correctly on an ASUS 1215B?
<Gallomimia> !wifi | [Tahinihummus]
<ubottu> [Tahinihummus]: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gallomimia> this will give you some tips
<[Tahinihummus]> unfortunately I read possibly all the documentations I could find but didnt work out :(
<[Tahinihummus]> I just cannot make the damn card to work in the correct wat
<[Tahinihummus]> way*
<[Tahinihummus]> it either does not connect at all, or it connects with extremely slow connection, or it connects with a/b/g connection only even though it supports N-netwok
<icke> nnö
<icke> n b,mn
<reisio> agreed
<reisio> sttep backwards
<Kang0> Hi all
<Layke> What does fd mean in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/fsck.ext2.8.html
<Layke>   [  -C  fd  ]
<Layke> Initially I ran using:  fsck.ext4 -yvf -C0 /dev/vg1/volume_1
<adeon_> anyone in here have a xps 9343?
<Neepu> Hi. Will a 14.04 LTS / 15.10 edition of Ubuntu easily be upgraded to 16.04 LTS?
<Kang0> what is port forwarding and why it is used or useful
<Neepu> Kang0 port forwarding is to open up a port, and make it available to the internet from your computer.
<Neepu> tldr edition, if you want to learn more about it read about NAT.
<adeon_> its so that the world can see your internal service that is being ran
<Kang0> I m not sure what are ports and why it is required even though physical ports are accessible to all
<adeon_> its used for gaming... http-webservers. services
<Neepu> to access the internet, you need a IP address and port. For www.google.com, it would be 81.167.35.106:80
<Neepu> where 80 is the port.
<adeon_> Kango, pretend your running a web server that only you can see it at home, then you go to starbucks expecting to be able to reach it, but you wont unless you do port forwarding.
<Neepu> to access a website/service*
<Kang0> Oh i see i thought earlier it is only ip address
<Kang0> Neepu
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<Kang0> Same applicable for ftp?
<Neepu> yep, except different port
<Kang0> What is ftp port no??
<Neepu> 21
<Neepu> i think..
<QORRiE> 21 is default FTP port, yes
<Kang0> Is it fixed irrespective of ftp address?
<Craigwell> This is a new one to me..
<QORRiE> Kang0, no, any port could be used by FTP software
<Craigwell> For whatever reason, 14.04 is defaulting to trying to install on the thumbdrive I'm booting from....... ?!
<Kang0> Can we use http address instead of ftp address for file transfer?
<Craigwell> doesn't want to cooperate.
<Kang0> Which is faster ftp or http?
<k1l> http
<adeon_> That all depends on your internet speed
<QORRiE> i would expect FTP to be faster, because of the lack of headers; it's just files being transferred
<QORRiE> but it pbly makes no difference
<QORRiE> in practice
<Neepu> HTTP is more responsive for request-response of small files, but FTP may be better for large files if tuned properly. FTP used to be generally considered faster.
<ouroumov__> Craigwell, pretty sure you can pick the drive with the installation wizard
<C0r3> I made a bootable usb for installing ubuntu 14.04 LTS. When I boot my pd, I'm getting an error '/casper/vmlinux.efi' file not found. And when I check the file opening the usb in pc I can locate the file.
<Craigwell> ouroumov__ yeah something else is going on.. It's a work computer, and I don't think it likes the fact there are 3 windows partitions as primary, and i made one primary for ext4.
<Craigwell> using gparted
<Kang0> Http ftp what are other transfer methods??
<linuxlove> i cant find /etc/init.d/rc5.d in ubuntu15.10
<adeon_> ssh/sftp/scp is the same
<Kang0> Does wifi Bluetooth also carry unique port no?
<Kang0> What is use if ssh or sftp?
<alkisg> C0r3: is the usb formatted as ntfs? efi doesn't read ntfs
<reisio> Kang0: hrmm?
<C0r3> alkisg: FAT
<Craigwell> So, if I use the install wizard and choose "something else", select the correct sda for bootloader, will it automatically install on my ext4 partition? Should I change mount point on it to / ?
<Gallomimia> Kang0: bluetooth and wifi don't have "ports"
<Kang0> Why??
<alkisg> C0r3: how did you make the stick? did you use some software or tutorial, or did you use the dd method?
<reisio> Kang0: why what?
<C0r3> alkisg: When I check in the properties of the usb it says, Filesystem type:  msdos
<Kang0> So which items require port nos and which not?
<C0r3> alkisg: I used 'Start Up Disk Creator' in ubuntu
<adeon_> Craigwell make sure you back up before messing with your bootloader :-p
<Gallomimia> tcp and udp networking protocols.
<alkisg> C0r3: sudo blkid should tell you the type
<Craigwell> adeon_ grub usually doesn't ruin my day,
<Kang0> So wifi or Bluetooth is not part of tcp and udp?  Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> Kang0: no. that's a different layer of the network
<Craigwell> adeon_ but just to be clear, i should install bootloader on sda, correct? not on sda4 (in this case the ext4 partition i wish to use)
<Gallomimia> you can transport tcp and udp over those wireless protocols. then it has ports. but tcp and udp won't know about whether it's wireless or not
<adeon_> I usually install it on sda and it hasnt gave me any issues
<adeon_> sda# is usually within that partition number
<C0r3> alkisg: I think its vfat
<alkisg> C0r3: is it easy for you to try `sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb, where sdb is the stick? But do watch out not to erase any disks if sdb is a disk and not the stick... I'm not sure if the ubuntu usb creator properly supports efi
<linuxlove> hey guys
<linuxlove> why cant i find /etc/init.d/rc5.d in ubuntu
<linuxlove> ?
<Gallomimia> yes please be careful with dd. be sure before you press enter
<Craigwell> adeon_ yeah, thats what i was thinking. telling me to select a mount point / is sufficient, no? I'm not splitting it up for upgrade purposes or anything
<ouroumov__> C0r3, if you go with dd you should type "sync" after the dd command and wait for the prompt to return
<k1l> linuxlove: ubuntu uses systemd since 15.04
<ouroumov__> To flush the I/O buffer
<Kang0> Gallomimia may i ask this?  What is tcp and udp?  And what do you mean by transport?
<Gallomimia> i think you should study more about networking friend
<Craigwell> adeon_ I think it's good now, I just never saw the wizard default to wanting to install on the ..install media itself! weird
<adeon_> cragiwell, it should be fine
<adeon_> yea, ususally happens on upgrader too
<C0r3> alkisg: ouroumov__: Any links that can guide me through this??
<adeon_> upgrades'
<samBiotic> will 16.04 support root on zfs?
<Craigwell> adeon_ I think it has to do with the fact there were already 4 primary partitions on my hard drive and no room for swap.
<baizon> samBiotic: #ubuntu+1
<Craigwell> but i wont hibernate this i guess, so it's all good. plenty of ram
<samBiotic> baizon, cheers
<ouroumov__> You don't really need one C0r3. dd command with "if=/path/to/your/iso.iso" "of=/dev/yourTagetDrive", then sync command
<ouroumov__> C0r3, after those two steps you'll have a "burned" USB stick
<C0r3> ouroumov__: Alright... I'm trying it out!!
<ouroumov__> To locate your USB stick C0r3, use the "df command"
<ouroumov__> "df" *
<C0r3> ouroumov__: Yes I did that... df -k
<C0r3> ;)
<ouroumov__> Good
<qwerkus> Hello, hdd problem here: formatted to ext4, I can only see my partitions when plugged into an external hdd case. Whenever I try to plug the hdd internally on my mobo, no partition table is found, and the disk is shown as defective. Any chance to fix this without having to reformat the disk ?
<alkisg> Or sudo blkid if it's not mounted
<scrabcakes> my ubuntu is freezing on startup, it gets to the 'dot loading' screen and stops. can't get into tty either
<alkisg> qwerkus: what's the output of `sudo fdisk -l` ? Put it to paste.ubuntu.com
<tobiah> hello
<reisio> qwerkus: it's _possible_ you haven't support for your controller
<tobiah> im new to ubuntu
<qwerkus> <alkisg> nothing, it's a gpt disk. Should I paste the output of gdisk ?
<reisio> but your mobo being broken might honestly be more likely (since that would suck more, though, naturally, best consider this last :p)
<reisio> tobiah: hi
<tobiah> is it possible to play windows games on ubuntu
<alkisg> qwerkus: paste the output of `sudo parted -l`
<C0r3> alkisg: It's mounted.
<C0r3> alkisg: But thanks. I didn't knew about blkid
<qwerkus> alkisg: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200080/
<reisio> tobiah: via Wine, quite frequently
<xangua> ! Wine | tobiah
<ubottu> tobiah: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<reisio> tobiah: any particular games?
<Brewww> Hi i'm running a ubuntu 14.04 server running a lamp server. however how do i downgrade php from 5.5 to php 5.4?
<alkisg> qwerkus:  did you install in uefi mode, or in bios mode?
<alkisg> Does your motherboard support uefi?
<qwerkus> <alkisg> uefi, yes - mobo supports it: asrock q1900-itx
<C0r3> qwerkus: To run linux you must disable uefi
<linuxlove> i am going to start up a program in ubuntu 15.10 what should i do?
<alkisg> C0r3: that's not true
<tobiah> assasins creed syndicate
<drac0666> what kernel version you have in 15.10 ubuntu?
<qwerkus> <C0r3> you kidding ? Running linux in uefi on all comps for years now without troubles
<tobiah> how to i reply a message from a particular user?
<alkisg> qwerkus: your sdb1 should be a fat32 file system, with grub*.efi in it, does it have that?
<reisio> tobiah: /msg user, /notice user, etc.
<hibernant> help me
<reisio> tobiah: or /query user, to explicitly open a window _first_
<C0r3> When I try running linux with uefi enable I see that boot loader not found
<reisio> in case you are quite paranoid about keeping the msg private
<alkisg> C0r3: that's where the dd command will help you
<alkisg> It will allow you to boot under uefi
<C0r3> And when I disable uefi (or enable legacy it runs fine)
<tgm4883> C0r3: if you install with uefi disabled, then enable uefi, I believe that causes issues
<C0r3> alkisg: Okay. So I depends upon the method of making bootable?
<xangua> !appdb | tobiah
<ubottu> tobiah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<alkisg> C0r3: yes, absolutely
<qwerkus> <alkisg> sdb1 is marked as EF00 (efi partition) but no grub.efi installed. Seems to be installed on sda1
<tgm4883> I've installed and used Ubuntu with both UEFI and secure boot enabled
<tobiah> thanks
<tobiah> would try that
<alkisg> qwerkus: and when you're trying to boot, do you have sda1 there? or is it removed? and, is it fat32?
<qwerkus> <alkisg> yes sda works fine. ssd with 3 partitions, grub on the first one. It's sdb - 3TB hdd - causing the trouble
<alkisg> qwerkus: then you should tell grub-efi to get installed to sdb1
<C0r3> I'm done with the booting. Is there a method to check whether my usb is actually booted or not?
<alkisg> C0r3: you've booted with the usb stick and you want to know if you've booted from the stick or from the internal disk?
<qwerkus> <alkisg> problem is: if plugged onto the mobo, I can't even see /dev/sdb1 - nothing. Just a corrupted partition table. When plugged in the external hdd case, if works fine. ???
<C0r3> alkisg: No no. I have used dd to make my usb bootable. Now can I check it without restarting my pc
<qwerkus> <alkisg> I wonder if /dev/sdb1 is conflicting with /dev/sda1, as there can only be one uefi boot partition. One Idea would be to disable it - what do you think ?
<nicomachus> C0r3: what do you mean check it? an MD5 sum?
<alkisg> qwerkus: no, I don't think it can conflict that way.  dmesg should tell you the issue, but maybe you could use gparted and create a new proper partition table? (losing the data)
<C0r3> nicomachus: Nothing leave. I'll restart and check it. I wanted a way to verify whether my usb drive is bootable or not. Thanks any way
<C0r3> :)
<alkisg> C0r3: you cannot easily test it, no. You could with kvm but it's a bit of a trouble, better just reboot.
<linuxlove> how can i start up a program in ubuntu 15.10 while it is systemed
<alkisg> qwerkus: some tools like testdisk also try to fix problematic gpt cases, maybe that will save your data (but do backup if it's valuable)
<k1l> linuxlove: what program?
<linuxlove> k1l, noip client
<linuxlove> i have readme file for it
<linuxlove> but
<linuxlove> it is not for systemed
<k1l> linuxlove: do you have a router on your network? doesnt that offer a client?
<linuxlove> k1l, problem is that i need to run noip2 program from start up
<qwerkus> <alkisg> I can't backup - not enough space on other disks. Brb checking for dmesg
<linuxlove> because when i restart i have to run noip2 command again
<k1l> linuxlove: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Automatic_starting
<alkisg> linuxlove: if it's a program that runs in a window (inside the user session), read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37957/how-do-i-manage-applications-on-startup-in-gnome-3
<jamie1> hey im having and odd issue, my computer after going to sleep (lid close) the wifi no longer works correctly, when i try to connect to wifi it just has the spinner like its looking and says no networks found and i have to reboot to get it work correctly again
<qwerkus> alkisg: dmesg output is simple: sda: unknown partition table
<reisio> jamie1: see if just restarting the networkmanager service fixes it
<jamie1> reisio: sudo networkmanager restart?
<jamie1> or restart networkmanager
<alkisg> qwerkus: testdisk has a read-only mode, it will tell you more details about what's wrong with your partition table... you could back it up with dd, and play with testdisk, but I'm afraid in the end you'll need to write it to get the pc to see it
<reisio> probably sudo service network-manager restart
<jamie1> okay, will do, thanks
<C0r3> alkisg: I'm unable to boot through my pd.
<ouroumov__> Your pd?
<C0r3> pendrive
<EriC^^> of course
<C0r3> My bad!
<alkisg> C0r3: sudo apt-get install kvm; sudo kvm -m 512 /dev/sdb, where sdb is your pendrive. This tests booting from the stick (in one way)
<C0r3> Okay..
<alkisg> C0r3: sudo umount /dev/sdb first
<EriC^^> C0r3: how'd you make it?
<alkisg> *sdb1
<alkisg> ...or whatever it is
<C0r3> mine is /dev/sdb1
<C0r3> EriC^^: Used 'dd' command.
<Guy1524> hey guys, when does 16.04 beta one come out?
<alkisg> C0r3: wait, did you dd to sdb or to sdb1?
<C0r3> alkisg: I used this command: sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1/
<ouroumov__> Guy1524, anytime now
<alkisg> C0r3: you needed to put sdb there
<alkisg> sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<alkisg> That's the whole disk, not its first partition
<Guy1524> ouroumov__: k
<C0r3> alkisg: Okay... I'll do it again. And I think I didn't umount it before.
<alkisg> C0r3: right, unmount it as well
<ouroumov__> C0r3, and don't forget to "sync" after
<C0r3> ouroumov__: I will not. I did that in the previous attempt too. :)
<scrabcakes> Can someone help I've completely destroyed all my hopes and GUIs
<ouroumov__> scrabcakes, reinstall?
<scrabcakes> ouroumov__: I'd rather avoid that :/ I have unmet dependencies but install -f doesn't fix them
<sorinello> Hello. Could someone guide me on how to debug an issue I am having with ubuntu ? After starting the PC, I don't gat the login screen at all. I get the cursor that is not blinking
<ouroumov__> scrabcakes, and you've killed your GUI?
<scrabcakes> ouroumov__: I've basically dug a hole. I started by removing nvidia drivers because they didn't work properly with gnome, now I can't get any graphical output
<alkisg> scrabcakes: try sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf; sync; sudo reboot
<scrabcakes> the closest I can get is the gnome 'dots' loading when it freezes. also the package I can
<scrabcakes> *I can't install is lightdm, one post said remove and reinstall
<alkisg> Ouch
<alkisg> That probably removed ubuntu-desktop too then?
<scrabcakes> would you like me to shout louder from this deep hole I have dug?
<alkisg> Maybe `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` ?
<scrabcakes> that doesn't work either, it still says unmet dependencies
<alkisg> Which ones?
<C0r3> ouroumov__: `sync` without any arguments right?
<alkisg> scrabcakes:  You run `sudo apt-get update` before apt-get install, right?
<scrabcakes> yes
<alkisg> OK, put the output of apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, to paste.ubuntu.com...
<alkisg> You can use the pastebinit package, or scp if you know it
<scrabcakes> yes, do you want install ubuntu-desktop or lightdm? lightdm has more problems
<alkisg> ubuntu-desktop
<alkisg> Or put both of them, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop lightdm
<alkisg> ok, it depends on lightdm, it's the same in any case
<C0r3> alkisg: I tried `sudo kvm -m 512 /dev/sdb`. It opened up a new window and it's giving the same error: '/casper/vmlinux.efi: file not found' <No Texts!>
<scrabcakes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200416/
<alkisg> C0r3: try rebooting with the stick
<Guest76133> Hi
<C0r3> alkisg: Okay. I'll ping you back
<scrabcakes> alkisg: also I get an error that isn't in that paste "Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<carlton_honeycom> Hello Guys
<SchrodingersScat> yo
<C0r3> alkisg: Not happening!
<kev999> Hi - been using putty to connect from windows to ubuntu with public key authentication, but windows pc crashed. Restored PC, but want to revert to normal password putty ssh connection
<kev999> I'm assuming I need to update sshd_config, but don't know how to revert - can anyone help pleeeaaase
<trunk_monkey> Any of you guys have experience w/ the i3 wm?
<C0r3> alkisg: It says, invalid or corrupt kernel image. What to do? ouroumov__: Any idea?
<ouroumov__> uhm
<trunk_monkey> whois
<ouroumov__> C0r3, did you check your .iso's checksum before burning it?
<Loshki> kev999: I don't understand. You say your windows pc putty client crashed. That should have no effect on the *server*. ?
<C0r3> ouroumov__: No. How to do that?
<kev999> Think I disabled password login, but was long time ago - forgot what step i took (stupid I know)
<kev999> I get access denied - PAM auth.log not very helpful
<adeon_> kev999 do you have access to that machine physically or locally/
<ouroumov__> C0r3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<kev999> yes - access to both machines
<C0r3> ouroumov__: Okay!
<adeon_> so then just update the sshd_config that way
<adeon_> if you dont have the password of the unit, drop to a root shell and change it
<kev999> I have always used root - it's a local test server I have updated line permitrootlogin yes
<adeon_> if you have root access you should be fine, just modify everything you need on that machine, generate a new key if you need it then you can login from external. I dont recomend you having a root account
<adeon_> for ssh tho
<scrabcakes> alkisg: did you leave? ><
<kev999> it's currently got usepam yes and in the (pam) comments it says pam authentication may bypass permitroot login - not sure why that would be
<ldlework> This page instructs on how to update Alsa drivers with DKMS however it only has i386 builds which refuse to install on this x86_64 machine. What gives? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<rasalghul> hello!
<kev999> adeon_ so your advise is to run through the process again and just replace keys?
<kev999> and forget about normal login?
<ioria> scrabcakes, did you install   ppa ? xorg-edgers  precisely  ?
<rasalghul> guys, how can I change trash folder and make it mine??
<k1l> rasalghul: what trash folder?
<rasalghul> It belongs to root
<adeon_> kev999 yes, you canalso get the keys locally within that server
<k1l> rasalghul: which location?
<rasalghul> kil, trash
<adeon_> kev999 wieht  re do it or get the keys from within the server
<adeon_> either'
<k1l> rasalghul: /path/to/where ?
<scrabcakes> can anyone else help? I have unmet deps but they are in fact installed. also might have "held packages"
<ioria> scrabcakes, did you install   ppa ? xorg-edgers  precisely  ?
<adeon_> kev999 for security purposes i would not recommend you leave regular login enabled
<kev999> adeon_ thanks for your help - I'll try that - point on root SSH noted - thanks
<rasalghul> kil, /home/my_user/.local/share
<k1l> rasalghul: either you messed with sudo and root or you mean the trash folder on another partition/drive made by the filesystem.
<rasalghul> belongs to root but it is my account
<kev999> where is the regular login enabled set ? are you talking about root?
<scrabcakes> ioria: what do you mean?
<k1l> rasalghul: ok, so you messed with root? i guess you used sudo nautilus or such. so now use "chown" to get it back: sudo chown username:username /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<ioria> scrabcakes, how did you install nvidia drivers ?
<scrabcakes> ioria: install nvidia-current. I then removed them. I then removed lightdm as per a post but can't reinstall it!
<ioria> scrabcakes, don't use ppa ?
<rasalghul> kil, is because I can't delete files to trash, shows me this: You can not move "X" to the trash. Want to delete it immediately ?
<scrabcakes> ioria: how can I not use ppa?
<rasalghul> kil, and I look for Trash permission and belongs to root
<rasalghul> kil, I want make it trash mine
<rasalghul> it's that ok?
<ioria> scrabcakes, ppa are extra repos that can cause conflicts .... can you paste  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  ?
<k1l> rasalghul: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<k1l> rasalghul: exchange the 3 username with your username
<C0r3> ouroumov__: I'm unable to verify it. May be my iso image is corrupt.
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200725/
<rasalghul> kil, I'm grateful that it worked great :)
<ioria> scrabcakes,  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d          (note the .d)
<scrabcakes> ioria: ah sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200751/
<k1l> rasalghul: dont run sudo with GUI programs in future
<ioria> scrabcakes,  ok, you have ppa then...  from where did you download the ubuntu iso ? because i see a 'Beta amd64'
<scrabcakes> ioria: I've had it ages and I'm fairly certain it wasn't a beta. is it possible to upgrade to a beta? maybe I did that accidently
<rasalghul> kil, ok thanks I have it in mind :)
<ioria> scrabcakes,  well, it is ... cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep Beta
<OnkelTem> Hi. I'm writing a startup script (service) and have some problems with identifying a process. It's actually the dropbox service process. It's started as ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd, but that is just a wrapper script which then "exec"s dropbox-lnx.x86_64-3.14.7/dropboxd binary. As result, I can stop the service using start-stop-dameon as the lanching and stoping paths are different. Any ideas how to workaround
<OnkelTem> such cases?
<OnkelTem> I can't*
<OnkelTem> DAEMON=.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<OnkelTem> and I wished to use this var both for starting and stopping
<scrabcakes> ioria: is that not commented out? and as I say is it possible to upgrade to beta or do you have to install it from iso?
<ioria> scrabcakes,  that's mine # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20150218.1)]
<ioria> scrabcakes,  anyways .... apt-cache policy libcheese-gtk23
<scrabcakes> ioria: do you want the output of that? also lsb_release -a doesn't have anything about beta it's Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<ioria> scrabcakes,  yes
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200846/
<ioria> scrabcakes,  apt-cache policy unity-control-center
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200862/
<ioria> scrabcakes,  apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<C0r3> Any theme suggestion for ubuntu gnome?
<wdbl> Ubuntu used to install perfectly into a VirtualBox guest. Now when I install 14.04 64-bit, I get the lowest resolution (~640x480) and whenever I try to enable the "InnoTek: ... VirtualBox Graphics Adapter" the "Additional Drivers" dialog but every time I hit "Apply Changes" the change gets reverted and I get no errors. Can anyone help me out? I've tried everything I found online already (namely:
<wdbl> "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms" and the previously mentioned drivers dialog.)
<wdbl> VirtualBox should be available to everybody to test Ubuntu on - I don't understand how this could have gotten screwed up. It's like the most universal hardware ever.
<reisio> wdbl: http://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200909/ also "Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<ioria> scrabcakes,  uname -r
<scrabcakes> ioria: 3.19.0-42-generic
<ioria> scrabcakes,  are you in console now ?
<scrabcakes> ioria: I'm on irc on laptop, on console on desktop (the broken one)
<wdbl> reisio: Why do I have to install it from the CD though? Ubuntu used to install everything that I needed during installation. This seems like a major regression.
<ioria> scrabcakes,  have you tried to purge ubuntu-desktop ?
<constantin_mike> hello. i have a ssh key, a *.ppk file. how do i add it to keys, so i could log in only with username@host ?!
<scrabcakes> ioria: "is not installed, so not removed"
<reisio> wdbl: can't say I've ever experienced any distro doing it all on its own
<ioria> scrabcakes,  sudo apt-get purge gnome-control-center
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200951/
<ioria> scrabcakes,  sudo apt-get purge  unity-control-center
<scrabcakes> ioria: tried that, not found
<wdbl> what does "sudo m-a prepare" do?
<ioria> scrabcakes,  sudo apt-get purge  libcheese-*
<reisio> wdbl: it prepares the system for building a module
<wdbl> `which m-a` returns nothing
<wdbl> reisio: OK so I guess m-a is not a command
<reisio> wdbl: might be in sbin
<reisio> just try it, as it is shown on the page I linked
<wdbl> I'm pretty sure it will work, but I like to know what commands do
<wdbl> I also was trying to avoid installing from the CD
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200973/
<reisio> man module-assistant
<reisio> takes a few minutes
<ioria> scrabcakes,  sudo apt-get autoremove
<wdbl> I guess I need to find out what is the difference between the virtualbox-guest-dkms and what I get on the CD...I haven't installed software from a CD in years other than OS iso files...
<scrabcakes> ioria: same error
<wdbl> I'd much rather get this software out of a repository - I can't believe that installing it from CD is the best practice
<reisio> wdbl: not sure why you need to figure that out
<reisio> you're already relying on VirtualBox
<reisio> the "cd" is _in_ the repository
<reisio> that's how it's available via the menu
<wdbl> OK, so why is there even a package in the repository?
<ioria> scrabcakes,  sudo apt-get purge  libcheese7
<wdbl> Maybe I'll just follow all those instructs and then install it from the repo instead of from the cd
<scrabcakes> ioria: not installed
<wdbl> (because the CD is just a file on the host machine, and the repo will get updates)
<wdbl> that's why I prefer the repo
<reisio> wdbl: "Note: Ubuntu/Debian users might want to install the dkms package to ensure that the VirtualBox host kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt and vboxnetadp) are properly updated if the linux kernel version changes during the next apt-get upgrade."
<ioria> scrabcakes,  try again    apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<reisio> wdbl: might be confusing host/guest facilities
 * reisio shrugs
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200999/
<wdbl> reisio: i have a Windows host (or a Mac host) and I'm installing Ubuntu 14 guest. The quote you just pasted seems to say to install it from the repo, not the CD.
<reisio> wdbl: the quote I pasted suggests it's a package for GNU/Linux hosts, not guests
<ioria> scrabcakes,  apt-cache policy libcheese-gtk23
<scalper> hey
<scalper> once i do ln -s /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/www/ /var/www/html/ it will result in a new dir www inside /var/www/html/ but i just want to link the 2 paths, what do i need to type instead?
<reisio> that's from virtualbox.org, btw
<wdbl> oh - there's virtualbox-dkms too
<wdbl> reisio: Maybe I need the other one - ok THANKS for your help!!! sorry for being so stubborn :)
<scalper> i want to make a symbolic folder called www in the /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/ dir
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15201011/
 * reisio shrugs
<ioria> scrabcakes,  try to install  lubuntu-desktop
<wdbl> I guess my main complaint is that - at least in the past when I installed Ubuntu into a Vbox vm, I got a reasonable display resolution without installing anything
<wdbl> now I get 640xsomething
<reisio> it's pretty easy to install the guest additions, anyway
<ebolaa> heey
<scrabcakes> ioria: same error but depends abiword
<ebolaa> i need some assistance wiht the install
<scrabcakes> ioria: tbh I've been stuck on this for nearly 4 hours, I might just reinstall :/
<ebolaa> when installing from the stick usb boot is says kernel fail or something
<ioria> scrabcakes,  oh, sure .... if you want ... try   sudo apt full-upgrade
<ebolaa> unsupported engine failed tu function invalid satus 0
<ebolaa> on my install wtf
<wdbl> I tried installing Ubuntu 14 directly on the hardware but it couldn't handle the "Optimus" Nvidia/Intel dual graphics crap without some major fiddling so I just gave up after like 4 hours of trying to get that to work
<scrabcakes> ioria: 'none to upgrade' I don't particularly want to reinstall but I've sunk so much time this evening into this. also cheers for your help anyway
<ebolaa> guuys please
<DeeJayTwo> What's wrong with this? : http://www.pastebin.ca/3381871
<DeeJayTwo> It was working with 12.04 and now it doesn't work with 14.04.4
<ioria> scrabcakes,  no problem   download the iso from the ubuntu site
<DeeJayTwo> the interface isn't created anymore..
<wdbl> maybe I'll just go back to 12...isn't Google Goobuntu still based on Ubuntu 12 or did they move onto 14?
<scrabcakes> ioria: yeah will do, thanks again for your patience
<ebolaa> Hey whats wrong with my install i wont work1!!!
<ioria> scrabcakes,  you're welcome
<ebolaa> cant get the damn thing installing
<ioria> scrabcakes,  what video driver are you using now ?
<k1l> ebolaa: what hardware? what iso is on that usb? how did you make the usb?
<sorinello> apw, Hello. Do you have an estimate until 1548587 is shipped via official channels ?
<reisio> wdbl: should be able to use just intel or just nvidia with basically zero fiddling, FYI
<k1l> ebolaa: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<scrabcakes> ioria: I have no video driver currently, it was nvidia... then nouveau... then nvidia :P
<scrabcakes> ioria: but neither seemed to work
<ebolaa> lga1151 i7 6700k skylake, ubuntu 86 on the stick made with universal usb tool
<k1l> sorinello: what?
<ioria> scrabcakes,   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | grep Kernel
<sorinello> k1l, ???
<wdbl> reisio: It worked, but it left mouse trails all over the place and an "Unknown Display" showed up in my Display properties...when I deleted it, everything broke.
<scrabcakes> ioria: nothing comes up
<k1l> ebolaa: what ubuntu exactly?
<ebolaa> i got 500 ssd split in half other half just waitting on linux
<reisio> wdbl: usually requires a reboot
<ioria> scrabcakes,   sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<ebolaa> ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64
<ebolaa> this is lts
<reisio> wdbl: and I'm not sure what all it can really do for Unity/compiz accelerated effects, particularly without a lot of vram, and the experimental 3d stuff
<scrabcakes> ioria: it comes up with lots of 'not installed so not removed'
<ebolaa> k1l any idea ?
<sstory> Is there any software that allows scanning from the command line?
<wdbl> reisio: yeah, I don't really need it to be performant but it was broken - and I did do a reboot after deleting Unknown Display and it showed up again and still had mouse trails
<ioria> scrabcakes,   sudo lshw -c Video
<k1l> ebolaa: what OS did you use to make that system?
<ebolaa> w7 ulti
<sstory> I love gscan2pdf, but need to scan using a set of setting straight to a file in a folder without GUI intervention
<ebolaa> 64b
<ebolaa> i can burn this on dvd and says the same thing
<k1l> ebolaa: can you try with the rufus usb maker?
<apw> sorinello, you should come to #ubuntu-kernel and ask that ... one of my collegues will know the plan
<scrabcakes> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15201102/
<k1l> ebolaa: then please check the "md5sum" of that iso to make sure its not brokem during download
<ioria> scrabcakes,   GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]
<Abe_> hey aehm we have connected a Pc to a Tv, it has the size of 40". We use 14.04 trusty tahr. the resolution is not wrong, but it's not in the middle, we can't find the adjustment setting on the tv. If I change it, will it still be like on windows "screen setting". or do I have to change it everytime?
<ebolaa> ive done dvd, with imgburn same image redownloaded and same happens
<scrabcakes> ioria: ?
<ebolaa> seems it wont wanna work with my hardware
<ioria> scrabcakes,   nothing ...so it's not purging anything ?
<squinty> sstory,   scanimage --help
<sstory> squinty: I'll look at that. Thanks!
<ioria> scrabcakes,   i mean  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<scrabcakes> ioria: no it's not purging anything
<m3n3chm0> Hello, unetbootin is not working. I create a live usb of Wifislax but i always get error boot... but if i use unetboot on windows it works... so anybody can tell me another gui tool or the correct command line ¿? :)
<ioria> scrabcakes,   can you reboot ? because it should load nouveau id nvidia has been purged ...
<ioria> *if
<m3n3chm0> using DD if... it does not boot either..
<k1l> !md5sum | ebolaa
<ubottu> ebolaa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<squinty> m3n3chm0,  pendrivelinux.com  or read about using the  dd  command
<scrabcakes> ioria: sure, with or without nomodeset?
<ioria> scrabcakes,   without, please
<ebolaa> its not the image same image works on anoter system
<ebolaa> pc says  drmj failed to create kernel channel when istalling
<scrabcakes> ioria: it comes up with gnome logo and three loading dots and freezes
<k1l> ebolaa: what exact errormessage? when does that happen? after settings the language?
<ioria> scrabcakes,   can you ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<scrabcakes> ioria: no
<ebolaa> pgraphj 000:01.0j failed to load function, ffifoj 0000:00 0.j unsupported egine ,
<ioria> scrabcakes,   you can use recovery mode from grub -> advanced options -> recovery mode -> enable network -> root shell
<ebolaa> dmrj failed to create kernel channel
<ebolaa> 3 lines
<scrabcakes> ioria: yup, then what?
<ioria> scrabcakes,   but you're getting tired .... :þ
<scrabcakes> ioria: haha it's beating me down. I did some of this earlier. what's next?
<ioria> scrabcakes,   did you enable network ? if yes, enter root shell
<scrabcakes> ioria: yep in it
<ioria> scrabcakes,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia*
<scrabcakes> ioria: nothing
<ioria> scrabcakes,   ok,   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<scrabcakes> ioria: same errors as before
<ioria> scrabcakes,   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<basic> hi
<scrabcakes> ioria: same as before
<ioria> scrabcakes,   sudo apt-get purge xorg*
<scrabcakes> ioria: same, and with autoremove
<ioria> scrabcakes,   sudo apt-get autoremove
<derfoh> I'm looking to set up dual booting on my laptop any advice before I take the plunge? (starting from a blank hdd)
<scrabcakes> ioria: same
<derfoh> Dual booting Ubuntu and Windows 10
<ioria> scrabcakes,   sudo apt-get purge xserver*
<k1l> derfoh: install windows, then shrink the partitions, then install ubuntu
<scrabcakes> ioria: same, and same with autoremove. there's gonna be nothing left soon :P
<afrokarlsson> soon nanoroboticolympics helds on my bloodsystem, maybe some robots runs in your operating system
<ioria> scrabcakes,   apt-cache policy xorg | nc termbin.com 9999
<designbybeck_> But will it run Ubuntu!? http://www.huffingtonpost.com/daryl-deino/razer-blade-stealth-tops-_b_9267556.html
<scrabcakes> ioria: I'm calling it a day, I have the iso ready now... sounds like I'm putting it down
<oppsart> reisio: ops are trolling you at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/25/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<ioria> scrabcakes,   ^_^
<scrabcakes> ioria: thanks again, this has been a real headf...
<ioria> scrabcakes,   yep
<scrabcakes> exit
<reisio> oppsart: that's what ops are for
<Abe_> hey aehm we have connected a Pc to a Tv, it has the size of 40". We use 14.04 trusty tahr. the resolution is not wrong, but it's not in the middle, we can't find the adjustment setting on the tv. If I change it, will it still be like on windows "screen setting". or do I have to change it everytime?
<Abe_> No it's not the TV something is wrong with Video output
<derfoh> k1l I left about 100 gb of 'unallocated' space, should I avoid installing grub?
<derfoh> It always seems to cause problems with uefi
<k1l> grub is fine
<Sky2939> Hey guys, do you know if SASL authentication is needed? I have a small company with my own email server. (Debian 8) running standard postfix, dovecot, and squirrelmail
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Grub will be installed by default and you should not try to prevent that.
<sardsurfer> hello there, is it dangerous to spotify, megasync and google ppa? Are they bad ones? tnx
<baizon> sardsurfer: im using the megasync and spotify repo, no problems with them
<nicomachus> sardsurfer: this is the best way to install spotify. every other way I have tried is broken, or gives an old, outdated version of spotify: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu
<markwalt> sardsurfer, I'm using the google ppa for chrome, and it hasn't hut me
<markwalt> "hurt"
<baizon> nicomachus: deb http://repository.spotify.com testing non-free, this adds the newest version, which is working very well
<sardsurfer> sounds googd
<sardsurfer> good
<nicomachus> baizon: that's literally what I just linked.
<baizon> nicomachus: no, check again
<xxx> hi
<sardsurfer> stable vs testing
<sardsurfer> i wanna stay stable!
<baizon> sardsurfer: im using testing, and its stable ;)
<baizon> "stable" spotify is still 0.9, testing is 1.0.23
<baizon> linux testing isnt really a testing thing imho
<sardsurfer> what guide should i follow?
<sardsurfer> they look different to me
<sardsurfer> baizon, any idea?
<sstory> squinty: scanmode --help on mine shows --ScanMode with options of Simplex|Duplex. I tried specifying --ScanMode=Duplex, but it didn't work. Is that the right way to give values to args?
<faekjarz> Hey there, how to read the TBW (Total Bytes Written) of a SSD? Is that S.M.A.R.T.?
<baizon> faekjarz: https://serverfault.com/questions/238033/measuring-total-bytes-written-under-linux
<baizon> sardsurfer: what guide do you have?
<sardsurfer> baizon, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu    -----     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spotify   ---------    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Spotify
<dlam> is there a way to show UTC date next to my local (PST) date on the desktop?
<baizon> sardsurfer: use the guide on ubuntu.com
<sardsurfer> baizon ok
<sardsurfer> baizon, do i edit stable to testing?
<baizon> sardsurfer: well if you want the testing repo, then yes, replace "stable" with "testing"
<scwizard> Hello, I ran this command:
<scwizard> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 1C4CBDCDCD2EFD2A
<scwizard> it gives me: gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: Network is unreachable
<sardsurfer> baizon tnx
<scwizard> but I'm able to ping keys.gnupg.net
<trunk_monkey> Hey guys, anyone running i3wm or i3 gaps?
<baizon> scwizard: its working for me
<faekjarz> baizon: thanks
<scwizard> hmm it seems many have this problem
<baizon> scwizard: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15201426/
<trunk_monkey> I'm having pretty nasty screen tearing w/ firefox using i3, wondering if anyone has run into it; Ubuntu 15.10
<scwizard> it works with the ubuntu keyserver
<scwizard> maybe i can get the percona key from there
<Ben64> trunk_monkey: usually it's best to ask how to fix something instead of asking if anyone here has x
<scwizard> yup
<trunk_monkey> Sorry Ben64 is my IRC newness showing ;)
<k1l> trunk_monkey: which gpu?
<trunk_monkey> Anyone have recommendations for fixing screentearing using i3; Unity, no tearing whatsoever..it's integrated intel graphics. Intel 3300 I believe
<trunk_monkey> Yeah intel 330; lenovo thinkpad t420s
<scwizard> strange that the ubuntu keyserver would work and the gnupg one would not
<ouroumov__> trunk_monkey, maybe you can use Compton with i3
<trunk_monkey> actually, compton seems to hvae cleared things up
<Ben64> trunk_monkey: no problem. could be your gpu, gpu driver, firefox's hardware acceleration, something weirder
<ouroumov__> Check it
<trunk_monkey> Yeah
<baizon> trunk_monkey: enable OMTC
<ouroumov__> Oh nice
<ouroumov__> Compton Saves the Day
<ouroumov__> Again.
<trunk_monkey> Yeah I've been furiously scrolling up and down and it seems be resolved when I use vsync w/ compton
<trunk_monkey> weird
<trunk_monkey> OMTC, a firefox setting it seems, no baizon ?
<baizon> trunk_monkey: yes
<baizon> trunk_monkey: layers.acceleration.force-enabled
<baizon> trunk_monkey: then restart the browser
<rud0lf> hello
<rud0lf> my problem is skype (4.3.0.37) on ubuntu 14.04 ; the receiver of my video call sees me with 1-2 fps, it's not webcam problem, it's not a upstream bandwidth problem
<rud0lf> i've googled for hours and no result :(
<Ben64> real solution is to stop using skype
<trunk_monkey> Skype apparently stopped linux support, I tweeted to bitch at them the otherday, top post on /r/linux
<rud0lf> microsoft doesn't like linux users, does it? :)
<trunk_monkey> rud0lf: do multiple people have this issue w/ your skype sessions?
<rud0lf> yes
<rud0lf> everyone i videocall sees me in 1 fps
<rud0lf> i see them fine, and my webcam works ok in preview in skype options
<rud0lf> seems like skype has problem with timing or a codec, but my english is not well enough to figure out a proper google query
<trunk_monkey> have you tried another service, maybe google hangouts?
<rud0lf> the person i chat with has preinstalled skype in his windows machine
<ouroumov__> <rud0lf> microsoft doesn't like linux users, does it? :) -> Microsoft doesn't like users.
<rud0lf> can't really use anything else
<Ben64> hangouts only needs a browser
<MonkeyDust> rud0lf  that's because is now property of MS
<MonkeyDust> because skype*
<reisio> rud0lf: sure you can
<trunk_monkey> Yeah Ben64 is right, all you need is a browser, I would try that if you can
<reisio> rud0lf: http://talky.io/
 * rud0lf takes a peek
<reisio> tons of webrtc implementations
<reisio> RIP Skype
<trunk_monkey> I've heard liveJasmine is pretty good too...
<trunk_monkey> mmmmmgiggity
<reisio> heh
<rud0lf> wow thanks
<trunk_monkey> Do you guys remember when ChatRoulette was big...weird times...weird times
<Ben64> trunk_monkey: not appropriate here
<MonkeyDust> glad i opened that one in a private window ;)
<trunk_monkey> Sorry Ben64
 * trunk_monkey 
<trunk_monkey> Is there a cheatsheet for IRC commands anyone can link?
<reisio> trunk_monkey: /help
<reisio> /help, /help foo
<rud0lf> reisio: thank you kindly for the link! it's all i needed, you saved me a lot of time :) *offers you a newborn goat liver*
<rud0lf> that's most precious thing i can give
<bprompt> trunk_monkey:   https://gist.github.com/xero/2d6e4b061b4ecbeb9f99
<reisio> yes $
<sasdsadas> hey guys.. I'm trying to connect to freenode from irssi, how would I do that?
<reisio> /connect irc.freenode.net
<reisio> /join #foo
<reisio> /help
<sasdsadas> reisio: I do `/connect irc.freenode.net`. Then after the `/join` command, I get `Irssi: Not connected to server`
<reisio> wait after /connect
<sasdsadas> I think maybe my organization is blocking irc or something
<reisio> it takes a moment, you'll see some output
<reisio> possible, but not _incredibly_ likely
<sasdsadas> I can wait a long time, nothing happens
<reisio> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<sasdsadas> yea, I'm using webchat right now but don't want to rely on that
<reisio> can you ssh to another box and irc from there?
<reisio> /join #bshellz
<sasdsadas> actually, the outbound port is probably random right?
<sasdsadas> I guess I'll test it at home later, if it works from home then there's something fishy going on here
<linuxthefish> sasdsadas very fishy!
<sasdsadas> linuxthefish: are you a new linux flavor
<linuxthefish> yeah :p
<bart_> \join kodi-linux
<cyberh99> Do you think tor is secure?
<trunk_monkey> secure for what purpose?
<trunk_monkey> just being anonymous?
<thebwt> for doing anonymous things no, for doing things anonymously yes
<k1l> cyberh99: that topic is better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyberh99> for being anonymous and browse for internet
<thebwt> good point
<cyberh99> I ask for the posibility of a fake node of tor
<nicomachus> cyberh99: try some of the TOR IRC channels.
<bekks> cyberh99: thats possible.
<cyberh99> Okay thank you :)
<k1l> cyberh99: this is ubuntu support only. for chat or discussion please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<arunpyasi> guys, is ubuntu 14.04 shipped with curl preinstalled?
<nicomachus> it's in the repos if it isn't already installed.
<genii> arunpyasi: The curl package is not installed by default on a vanilla install.
<arunpyasi> nicomachus: yeah, but needed to know if its shipped preinstaled or not.. thats all.
<arunpyasi> oK genii thanks ! :)
<kozukumi> hello, is there a way to make it so when i click a link in a program it activates the browser rather than just send the url?
<b0s3d> hello Ubuntu :) i am having a little problem understanding what the "authorized_keys" file/directory is in this post: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys i am assuming that it isene the ~/.ssh folder, is this correct?
<kozukumi> im not quite sure how to explain it to search sorry :/
<EriC^^> b0s3d: yes
<adeon_> kozu which app and ubuntu version are you using?
<b0s3d> thanks EriC^^, ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting )
<kozukumi> adeon_ if i click a link in hexchat it opens a new tab in chrome but it doesnt switch to chrome. ubuntu 15.10
<kozukumi> i want it to switch to chrome
<BinaryBandit> Hey Ubuntu I have a really strange problem
<BinaryBandit> oops
<BinaryBandit> hit enter to early
<Mamiko> I have installed IPB on localhost, vm's IP is 192.168.1.35 but after clikin' something it redirects to 192.168.1.34 how to fix it?
<BinaryBandit> Kubuntu (15.10) when I start it up X fails to start, but X is running. If I kill X it loads to the GUI correctly. Whats weird is the X logs show that its loading the Radeon driver on the second load but not the first one on bootup. Any idea what to try, I have tried reloading X and reconfiguring?
<lerner> can I use 2 or 3 firefox profiles simultaneously?
<Adriannom> Hi, I'm using AntiMicro and once two "keys" are held down, pressing another won't register. Any idea if this is a hard limit?
<opt1mal> I'm using a VPN for internet on ubuntu 15.10 and noticed DNS traffic going to my ISP's address, yet leak test websites show no DNS leak. Looks like a bug. I can use firewall to block my ISP DNS addresses to make things normal. Anyone else familiar with this on 15.10?
<squinty> lerner,  might want to check in the #firefox channel here on freenode.   starting firefox in a terminal with the following command will bring up the profile editor   firefox -p
<catbeard> hey guys, can anyone take a look at this ufw ruleset and let me know what's wrong with it, says wrong # of arguments
<catbeard> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15201957/
<b0s3d> hi again :) i im stuck at the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting where i can't figure out how to login with the passphrase on the ssh server, any ideas?
<b0s3d> i get the usual password for the server but not the passphrase
<jackwebs> anyone got any tips for speeding up ubuntu?
<jackwebs> I've got a laptop that's had it on for a few years and it seems to be getting slower and slower
<jackwebs> and freezing from time to time
<squinty> jackwebs,  might want to install bleachbit (similar to ccleaner for windows) and see if it can clear some junk
<jackwebs> squinty, cheers, I'll have a look. I'm toying with the idea of switching over to lxde or something to see if that helps
<jackwebs> I've already disabled all the unity animations and what have you
<squinty> b0s3d,  you should be prompted for the passphrase after starting the ssh name@ip.  it is the passphrase (password) you entered which you were prompted for when you generated your keys
<b0s3d> squinty: well i only get the usually password as if i was logging in with ssh without any keyfile installed
<adri_> Hello people
<adri_> can someone tell me where are the rooms for web developers
<BillD73> I've got amount issue I cant seem to narrow down. The mounts work just fine but theexport for netuse is what gives me an issue after reboot. Issh in and run sudo exportfs -a  and then the mounts become available to the rest of network. Where shopuld I be looking?
<squinty> !alis | adri
<ubottu> adri: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<BillD73> I'm sure it's just a syntax error due to my newbieness
<squinty> b0s3d,  after generating the keys you will have to use a regular password to ssh into the host and copy the keys over (ssh-copy-id <username>@<host>)  then restart ssh (sudo service ssh restart)
<b0s3d> ok :)
<b0s3d> lol, you did some magic right there squinty :P i did try it before but it worked now, thanks alot +1
<squinty> b0s3d,  good to hear  :-)
<squinty> b0s3d,  btw, if you want to access a gui program on the host, you can use -X to accomplish that    ssh -X user@ip
<b0s3d> alright, awesome
<Madhumper69> anybody know a bit of the GRE port 47 for VPN with PPTP 1723 USING UFW??? i tried a few things but no go such as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1113911
<SchrodingersScat> squinty: you don't have to restart ssh for ssh-copy-id, afaik.
<Madhumper69> apperently GRE is a special port that needs to be configured into ufw firewall for vpn to work its a nightmare!
#ubuntu 2016-02-26
<user_br> hello. how I update my ubuntu 14.04.3 for 14.04.4?
<joker_> hi
<k1l> user_br: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal
<k1l> user_br: or run the update manager on the desktop
<user_br> thanks kil
<Bashing-om> user_br: ] ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' will take care of all .
<user_br> thanks Bashing
<user_br> I'm new in Ubuntu
<Jambo_jet> Hi
<Bashing-om> user_br: Slow but sure .. mostly ... ' sudo apt upgrade ' !
<Jambo_jet> any debian users ?
<k1l> Jambo_jet: better ask that in #debian :)
<Jambo_jet> \debian
<k1l> /j #debian
<Jambo_jet> it's empty
<Jambo_jet> #debian
<user_br> someone can tell me some essential programs on Ubuntu?
<k1l> user_br: ubuntu ships what is essential already. what you need is different from user to user :)
<user_br> okay kil
<user_br> thanks again
<k1l> user_br: better say what you want to do and we can tell you what programs you could use
<user_br> I want to create a website in html
<user_br> k1l?
<k1l> user_br: well, i am not in website development. but just choose an editor that suits you, i guess.
<user_br> thanks k1l
<Madhumper69> pptp and GRE issues with UFW firewall anybody can help, im sure this is the fix but it didnt do nothing or im doing it wrong sudo apt-get install pptpd telnet iptables
<Madhumper69> woops
<Madhumper69> http://www.andrei-ionita.com/blog/pptpd-vpn-on-ubuntu/
<trunk_monkey> Evening gentelmen
<enchi> >assuming everyone here is a man
<Nixeo> hi
<trunk_monkey> Heyyyy ladies ;) ;)
<Nixeo> does anyone want to try out my new site?
<trunk_monkey> what is it?
<Nixeo> pm me
<trunk_monkey> If it's gotta be PM'd I probably shouldn't be visiting it lol
<k1l> we have #ubuntu-offtopic for such chat :)  please keep this channel for support only
<Nixeo> well I don't like spamming. And sorry k1l, will do
<Madhumper69> how to enable port 1723 +GRE protocol in UFW firewall for VPN ?? NIGHTMARE
<hert> i just started on  ubuntu, overtime i'm trying to ssh from another machine to it i get a time out, openssh is running on 22 and 22 is open also not blocked by firewall i'm not sure anymore what could be the issue
<trunk_monkey> is it outside of your lan hert?
<trunk_monkey> the machine you're ssh'ing into?
<hert> all on same lan going through the router
<Madhumper69> hert i had the same issue i changed my port worked like a charm
<trunk_monkey> are you using an internal IP or external IP to connect?
<hert> internal
<Jordan_U> hert: Can you ping that machine?
<Madhumper69> how to enable port 1723 with GRE protocol in UFW  for VPN ?? NIGHTMARE
<trunk_monkey> Madhumper69: have you considered trying IPTables? http://www.perturb.org/content/iptables-rules.html
<hert> jordan_U pinging timing out
<trunk_monkey> hert oh pinging it times out even? Not just ssh?
<Jordan_U> hert: Please pastebin the output of "ifconfig" from both machines.
<k1l> hert: are there restrictions on that network?
<hert> no restriction that could recall
<k1l> is the ip correct? :)
<hert> yep
<derfoh> I installed ubuntu along side windows it restarted into teh os without any problems. Unfortunately after installing the updates for windows though I no longer get grub on boot and it goes straight to windows. Any suggestions?
<trunk_monkey> derfoh you were using grub before I imagine?
<hert> http://pastebin.com/CDxjJqDd pinging ubuntu machine
<trunk_monkey> Probably have to boot onto a live USB and repair grub
<derfoh> I installed windows first then installed ubuntu on separate partitions
<trunk_monkey> derfoh: easy GUI method, just need live USB https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<derfoh> okay I'll give it a shot trunk_monkey
<trunk_monkey> g'luck
<jesperson> Hello
<trunk_monkey> Howdy
<jesperson> Can someone here help me with what seems to be a simple thing?
<trunk_monkey> shoot
<jesperson> I'm having problems with my Corsair VOID RGB headset
<Jordan_U> hert: Are you working on getting the output of "ifconfig" from both machines?
<jesperson> trunk_monkey, I've found a guide on the Corsair forums but I can't follow it
<trunk_monkey> Well what's the problem?
<jesperson> The problem is that when I plug it in it doesn't work and all it does is ruin my mouse
<jesperson> trunk_monkey, I'm trying to follow this: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153831 guide but I can't rebuild what he says
<hert> Jordan_U iconfig response interface does not exist
<trunk_monkey> I'm not a member of their forum so I get a 404 error, what's the issue though?
<Madhumper69> that wont help trunk GRE IS A protocol that ties it self with port 1723 so the firewall needs to be configured im thinking thats my issue cause when the firewall is active i cant vpn
<jesperson> The issue is that I can't "rebuild mkinitcpio.cfg" when I try to follow the guide (my friend thought it was an arch-only command)
<jesperson> trunk_monkey, and the main problem is that my headset doesn't work haha
<Jordan_U> hert: What is the exact command you ran? Were you running it from Ubuntu or OSX?
<trunk_monkey> jesperson: no audio? no mic?
<jesperson> trunk_monkey, nothing + I can't click on anything after I plug it in
<trunk_monkey> ubuntu 15.10 w/ unity?
<jesperson> Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<jesperson> trunk_monkey, This problem seems to be on all distros
<trunk_monkey> Dang, not sure man; anyone able to help out jesperson w/ his Corsair RGB headset issue?
<hert> Jordan_U from OS X ifconfig linux ip interface does not exist. On linux ifconfig linux ip error fetching information: Device not found
<jesperson> trunk_monkey, All I need help with (which will hopefully fix it) is how to rebuild "mkinitcpio.conf"
<jesperson> But if there are other solutions people might be able to think of I'd be all for it
<k1l> jesperson: mkinitcpio is archlinux specific
<Delphin> hey all, trying to set up a virtual machine with vga passthrough, does anyone how to black list a graphic card when you have 2 of the same one?
<jesperson> k1l, I see, darn
<jesperson> k1l, Have you got any idea on what I could do?
<jesperson> and thanks again for the help earlier/yesterday! :)
<Madhumper69> vpn pptp port 1723 + GRE 47 protocol does not connect when ufw firewall is active? http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/gre-protocol-unavailable.phtml   someone please help nothing is working :\
<Jordan_U> hert: Please run "ifconfig" and nothing else on both machines and pastebin the output, whatever it may be.
<k1l> jesperson: did you create that file like told in that post?
<jesperson> k1l, I did
<jesperson> k1l, I also double-checked with lsusb that the vendor/product ID matched
<perfekted> hey has anyone used Ajenti?
<k1l> jesperson: try a "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<trunk_monkey> perfekted: heard of it, havnen't used it though. Friend of mine uses it, says he likes it
<jesperson> k1l, Done, it generated some .img it said - do you think this fixes it?
<perfekted> trunk_monkey do u know if he had problems when he installed it?
<k1l> jesperson: that is my guess. i dont know what the arch command mkinitcpio does all
<perfekted> mine installed fine and it's listening on the port but I can't connect to it
<jesperson> k1l, okay! I'll try it then - let you know if it fixes it! thanks
<jesperson> I can't use my mouse
<k1l> jesperson: needs reboot
<jesperson> k1l, I see! Then I will reboot. Be back in a few!
<derfoh> Do i need to keep secure boot off if I'm dual booting? I have to rerun the boot-repair tool apparently because it was on..
<hert> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/vg9rdY27 ifconfig from mac pastebin.com won't open from ubuntu machine
<k1l> derfoh: you cant switch it if you want dualboot.
<Jordan_U> derfoh: No, you don't need to keep secure boot off and your statement about needing to run boot-repair because of secure boot is almost certainly false.
<derfoh> okay k1l, kinda makes sense anyway
<Madhumper69> has anyone gotten a vpn to work with the firewal ports open? frustrating
<derfoh> Jordan_U I ran boot repair and the software complained about secure boot being on
<homa> hi my friends
<Jordan_U> derfoh: I don't put much faith in boot repair anyway. Lets just pretend it doesn't exist for now and fix things manually. Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<monsterjamp> Hello
<derfoh> I can't even get into teh live os right now Jordan_U it just does the MATE logo then proceeds to restart and boot back to windows 10
<derfoh> I have the boot-repair log on pastebin if that will give you the info you're looking for
<derfoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15202547/
<monsterjamp> For some reason Ubuntu freezes a few moments after logging in.
<monsterjamp> Can someone help?
<monsterjamp> Anyone?
<rcampbel3> why is nginx's http2 disabled in xenial per security mandate? What's the issue?
<Yikes> So dax says I "appear to have two NickServ accounts somehow", and meanwhile #ubuntu-offtopic is telling me I'm banned.
<Jordan_U> derfoh: That gives me the information I need, but you'll still need to boot from some type of LiveCD/USB to actually fix the problem.
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic is telling you you're banned because you're not identified. I already told you your current account is not verified properly, and you already know where to find NickServ support.
<jesperson> Thank you very much k1l! It is working! :D
<Pak> hi
<dax> so, Ubuntu support questions go here, and network support questions go to #freenode or in PM with a staffer (current on-duty ones are nhandler and c)
<k1l> jesperson: ok
<derfoh> I got into the live os Jordan_U, I had to turn on legacy support in my bios...
<Yikes> dax, I try to register, and it says that I'm already logged in as Yikes.  I try to enter the registration instructions in my email, and it says I need to log back in.
<monsterjamp> Can someone help me with Ubuntu freezing after I login?
<Guest64099> you need to restart it
<dax> Yikes: then go talk to #freenode or PM a staffer (current on-duty ones are nhandler and c)
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Unfotunately it's hard to fix this problem if you're booted via BIOS instead of UEFI.
<Yikes> dax, who is c?
<dax> Yikes: a staffer
<dax> they handle network support issues
<dax> #ubuntu and I do not
<monsterjamp> I can login into Ubuntu when I go through recovery mode but otherwise it freezes
<k1l> monsterjamp: what does the log say?
<derfoh> hmm, I'll take another shot at boot repair for now then Jordan_U, if I boot via uefi my screen just scrolls by with 'nuavu' and some other nonsense then reboots to windows after showing the ubuntu logo
<monsterjamp> Which log?
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Boot repair isn't going to help you if you're booted via CSM anyway.
<derfoh> Okay I'll reflash my usb image.
<k1l> monsterjamp: like the dmesg or Xorg.log in /var/log/ but keep in mind they get renamed to .1 after one boot.
<derfoh> Maybe it corrupted somehow
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Apparently when you ran boot repair the last time you were booted via UEFI. How did you manage that?
<monsterjamp> 1 sec I'll check
<derfoh> I have no idea Jordan_U
<derfoh> I wish I knew why it wont boot now
<derfoh> it booted via uefi before installing too
<derfoh> so it must be the live image
<mekhami> hi, i'm trying to run a steam game on ubuntu and it's crashing every time i try to start it up. this is the best log i could manage (just the terminal output when launching steam from /usr/bin/steam
<catbeard> nevermind, got ufw sorted
<catbeard> had to specify proto XXX port XX:XX instead of XX/proto
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/def56f895591c55c5e67
<catbeard> though i do want to know a little more about how the 'routed' policies work as far as ufw sees them
<catbeard> or would that be just a ufw route rule
<Jordan_U> hert: I would prefer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com or http://paste.debian.net anyway. Please use one of those services, or the pastebinit utility, to pastebin the output from Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | hert
<ubottu> hert: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<monsterjamp> It doesn't look like the logs are saying anything abnormal. Should I post them on pastebin anyways?
<monsterjamp> Actually on dmesg it's saying things like: eth0 link is not ready
<monsterjamp> What should I do?
<Madhumper69> ubuntu needs to fix .ovpn for openvpn and ufw with GRE Retarded
<derfoh> Jordan_U I managed to get it to boot after attaching it to another windows pc and allowing it to check the live usb for errors
<monsterjamp> k1l: You still there?
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Great. "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/"
<Jordan_U> derfoh: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<derfoh> alright I ran the commands Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Good. now run "sudo chroot /mnt/" which should change your prompt from "$ " to "# ".
<pw_> hello
<derfoh> I got the hash Jordan_U
<pw_> I have a problem. i dont know how to diplay my raid partition on launcher just like any other hard drive partitions
<pw_> could anybody help ?
<Jordan_U> derfoh: sudo mount -a
<derfoh> Jordan_U: root@ubuntu-mate:/# sudo mount -a sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu-mate
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Sorry, just "mount -a".
<derfoh> okies
<derfoh> mounted!
<derfoh> i thinks?
<Jordan_U> derfoh: grub-install
<Jordan_U> derfoh: And please pastebin the complete output.
<monsterjamp> Can someone help me with the freezing problem?
<derfoh> Install finished. No error reported.
<pw_> i dont know how to diplay my raid partition on launcher just like any other hard drive partitions. can anybody help
<pw_> monsterjamp, whats the problem
<monsterjamp> Right after logging in, Ubuntu freezes
<monsterjamp> But I'm able to login when I go through recovery mode
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Was that the only output?
<pw_> what do you mean by freezing? as soon as you login it freezes forerver or does it show the desktop and freezes sometimes
<derfoh> Jordan_U: it also said: root@ubuntu-mate:/# grub-install Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Great, that is what I was expecting. Please pastebin the complete output of "efibootmgr" now.
<monsterjamp> It completely freezes, I can't even move the mouse. This happens before I can see the launcher. Sometimes it freezes after the launcher loads.
<pw_> does it show any bug or crash reports ?
<derfoh> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15202822/
<monsterjamp> No, I checked the logs and I didn't see anything abnormal.
<monsterjamp> I have no idea what to do.
<syadnom> I'm looking at the new (upcoming) 16.04 server for hosting virtual machines.  I need both containers and full metal KVM..
<syadnom> what kind of management interfaces are available for this?
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Great. Now "umount -a && exit" and you should be bacck at a "$" prompt.
<monsterjamp> Should I just reinstall Ubuntu?
<derfoh> Jordan_U: it says target is busy
<Jordan_U> derfoh: Just "exit" then and reboot. You should now see the grub menu and be able to choose either OS normally again.
<derfoh> okay here goes
<derfoh> fantastic, looks like I have grub again Jordan_U
<derfoh> Not sure exactly what you had me do though
<derfoh> basically I mounted the partition and reinstalled grub right?
<mekhami> hi, i'm trying to run a steam game on ubuntu and it's crashing every time i try to start it up. this is the best log i could manage (just the terminal output when launching steam from /usr/bin/steam
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/def56f895591c55c5e67
<Ozzie_001> Hi.
<derfoh> It didnt stick Jordan_U :L I booted to windows via grub and I'm stuck with windows only again
<monsterjamp> So after typing startx in tty2, it doesn't start the gui
<monsterjamp> I think something is wrong with Xorg
<Ozzie_001> Anyone knows how to see (Ctrl+L) a youtube video  in 360p? I enter the url and the video streams in 720p.
<reisio> Ozzie_001: if you use something like youtube-dl/youtube-viewer/etc. forever, you can specify desired quality
<reisio> or, probably, you could also be logged into google 24/7
<Ozzie_001> Sorry. This is in Totem: Anyone knows how to see (Ctrl+L) a youtube video  in 360p? I enter the url and the video streams in 720p.
<reisio> monsterjamp: what happens?
<Ozzie_001> reisio Tks, I forgot to say its in totem.
<monsterjamp> It stays on tty2
<reisio> monsterjamp: and what does it say?
<monsterjamp> I just turned my laptop off but it showed the text that usually appears after running startx and then it shows that some processes related to Xorg hanging.
<reisio> pastebin the specific output :)
<Ozzie_001> This is in Totem, video player: Anyone knows how to see (Ctrl+L) a Youtube video  in 360p? I enter the url and the video streams in 720p.
<monsterjamp> reisio: Apparently I didn't turn off my laptop,  right now it's printing out this line: Freezing of tasks failed after 20 seconds
<Zengrave> Hello all
<Zengrave> I do have one script using php include to an external server, I setup php.ini  with allow_url_include=On, but include not woking, any idea ?
<monsterjamp> reisio: Here's a pic if the tty2 https://i.imgur.com/w4AkP8Wh.jpg
<pcwiz> hello can someone help me out here pls?
<pcwiz> can someone help me out here
<Zengrave> ask ur question first and then wait
<Kang0> (Kang0) Which kind of actions are z possible with respect to ports.  Open close forward???
<nacc_> Zengrave: i'd think there is probably a more PHP appropriate channel than here ... but not sure where :)
<Zengrave> well it works on another server
<Zengrave> debian one with same php.ini setup
<nacc_> Zengrave: what version of ubuntu?
<Zengrave> just on this ubuntu LTS 14.0.4 i can't do any external include file.. ./
<Zengrave> phpinfo shows that both fopen and includ_url are Allowed
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | Kang0
<ubottu> Kang0: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Zengrave> also no error reported at all.. very strange ^^
<pcwiz> well i'm trying to install ubuntu mate but I've been waiting for over 2 hours for it to install and i have no idea whats going on but during the insatll it keeps giving me warning errors...what am i doing wrong?
<Delphin2> how do you get programs to automaticly launch after you log in to your session?
<Jordan_U> pcwiz: What "warning errors"?
<mekhami> what's the ubuntu gaming chan again?
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: not ubuntu, but there is #gamingonlinux and #steam
<mekhami> lotuspsychje: #steam doesn't seem to work
<lotuspsychje> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: #ubuntu-steam
<pcwiz> how do i copy and paste?
<pcwiz> i sent a picture of the situation
<avocado> is there a place where i can browse deb package definitions online? i am currently on a mac, but i am interested in how 13.04 is building bitlbee-libpurple
<avocado> like some sort of repo or something
<lotuspsychje> avocado: 13.04 is end of life
<avocado> lotuspsychje: i understand that
<roygbiv> hi excellent people
<pcwiz> 1 error says dbus_mount_reply: Error from org.gtk.vfs.Mountable.mount failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused
<lotuspsychje> avocado: can apt-get download package help?
<avocado> lotuspsychje: no, currently on a mac
<lotuspsychje> !packages | avocado
<ubottu> avocado: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<avocado> ......wat.
<monsterjamp> !packages | avocado
<ubottu> avocado: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<pcwiz> the 2nd error  says WARNING Couldnt create directory monitor on smb://x-gnome-default-workgroup/. Error: the specified location is not mounted
<Kang0> ubottu i went thru that link but couldn't understand can you explain me in layman's terms about port fundamentals?
<ubottu> Kang0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kang0> Ok
<avocado> lotuspsychje: maybe you can point it on on this page, how do i view the file that shows what parameters are passed to configure and make http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/bitlbee-libpurple
<Kang0> I don't use ubuntu
<pcwiz> what do u use kango
<nacc_> Kang0: then why are you asking on #ubuntu? ...
<lotuspsychje> avocado: maybe download the source here? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bitlbee/bitlbee_3.2.1+otr4.orig.tar.gz
<avocado> lotuspsychje: but that is just the source for bitlbee
<pcwiz> is this installation seriously going to take all night?
<lotuspsychje> avocado: you need the full .deb?
<avocado> unless i'm missing something
<lotuspsychje> !patience | pcwiz
<ubottu> pcwiz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<avocado> lotuspsychje: no, i just want to see whatever relevant file that shows how ubuntu is configuring bitlbee
<lotuspsychje> avocado: well not tested myself, but i guess after installing bitlbee it will make a config file in your /home/user
<avocado> lotuspsychje: are you seriously not understanding my problem at all?
<pcwiz> 1 error says dbus_mount_reply: Error from org.gtk.vfs.Mountable.mount failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused, the 2nd error  says WARNING Couldnt create directory monitor on smb://x-gnome-default-workgroup/. Error: the specified location is not mounted......what is wrong? why is the installation taking forever
<lotuspsychje> avocado: explain then what you need
<avocado> lotuspsychje: i want this http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/rpms/bitlbee.git/ but for ubuntu
<avocado> ie http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/rpms/bitlbee.git/tree/bitlbee.spec?h=f24
<avocado> most distributions i can manage to find a page to browse to to view how they configure their builds
<Kang0> Windows and android pcwiz
<avocado> but for ubuntu, i cannot
<avocado> so i was asking
<lotuspsychje> avocado: rpm is for fedora, .deb for ubuntu...so you want the full deb?
<avocado> now you're just trolling
<Kang0> nacc_ as my query may be general
<lotuspsychje> avocado: im not, trying to findout what your after
<avocado> lotuspsychje: i don't want you help anymore, i'll wait and ask again later
<lotuspsychje> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<avocado> i'm sorry but you've been terribly unhelpful
<pcwiz> i know right
<lotuspsychje> avocado: maybe you should be more clear of what you really need
<Bashing-om> pcwiz: Installl should only take a matter of minutes. Verify the .iso download file, and "check disk for defects" .. if all good, try again .
<camilo> hi
<Sky2939> Hey guys.. so I set up a roundcube mail server, but have no idea how to add users. I read that I should be creating virtual users within dovecot.. but it looks like the manual on dovecot's site is outdated. Can anybody point me in the right direction
<joker_> hi
<qwebirc783> hello, how do I make a SAS hard drive work on an Ubuntu desktop.  What hardware do I need, and will the ubuntu desktop/kernel have builtin support or do I have to install additional software/kernel-modules?
<lotuspsychje> Sky2939: there is a #dovecot channel
<Sky2939> okay nvm
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc783: can this help? http://www.datascienceriot.com/how-to-run-sas-9-4-on-ubuntu-linux-14-04-natively/kris/
<qwebirc783> lotuspsychje: I think that SAS is a different acronym for some other software.  the SAS I'm talking about is for a SAS disk drive:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_attached_SCSI
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc783: is this for server use?
<qwebirc783> lotuspsychje:  no, the SAS drive is not for server use.  I intend to use it simply like a SATA data drive, except that I have only SATA ports on all of my machines (including my server machines).  I want to know what hardware (like PCIe card and/or enclosure) I need to make a SAS drive readable/writible within a machine running Ubuntu desktop with available PCIe slots.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc783: maybe the ##hardware guys might know a linux solution for this, cant find anything real usefull
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc783: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys also have more experience in this, and point you for desktop use also
<pcwiz> ok it seems to be stuck on Feb 26 03:24:04 ubuntu-mate ubiquity[4036]: Step_Before = stepuserinfo ................its ben there 19 minutes now
<pcwiz> 10 mintues
<lotuspsychje> pcwiz: best to detail out your issue more all in one line, what are you doing? ubuntu version?
<pcwiz> ubuntu mate 15:10 i can't understand the exccedingly long install process
<qwebirc783> lotuspsychje:  thanks, i'm asking over there now...
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc783: great!
<lotuspsychje> pcwiz: how did you create your usb?
<pcwiz> if you dont wanna answer i'll find someone who will
<nacc_> avocado: most of ubuntu starts with a debian package (and debian has a git tree), then there are deltas applied on top (which you can findd in launchpad)
<pcwiz> i created it with Rufus as recomended by the website
<nacc_> pcwiz: i think you're expected to as on the mate channel for mate support
<shiva> Hlo
<pcwiz> may as well, not getting anything but smart asses here
<Guest77484> How to increase a interent speed of the broadband in the ubunutu?
<Guest77484> Please help me
<Guest77484> I am tired of the slow internet...
<Bashing-om> pcwiz: See my XX:09 entry ?
<b_> how slow is it?
<Guest77484> Very slow
<lotuspsychje> Guest77484: details please, ubuntu version, network card chipset..errors?
<nacc_> avocado: once you have a source, you want to look at the debian/rules file to see how the package is built
<avocado> nacc_: do most packages package that debian/ directory in the source tarball or as a diff? i ended up finding that rules file, but it was only in the diff
<qwebirc66450> #
<nacc_> avocado: there are, sort of, two sources to consider, one is the pristine upstream base (often called orig.tar.gz) and then a second that has the debian/ stuff (ending in debian.tar.xz)
<nacc_> avocado: to get sources for ubuntu packages, i'd recommend using `pull-lp-source`
<lotuspsychje> nacc_: he's on mac
<nacc_> ah
<nacc_> set up a schroot? or a VM or a container?
<lotuspsychje> nacc_: well i pointed him earlier to the source here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bitlbee/bitlbee_3.2.1+otr4.orig.tar.gz
<avocado> lotuspsychje: there's no debian directory in that
<nacc_> right that'll be the orig tarball, purely upstream source
<avocado> foudn what i wanted in the diff
<avocado> anyway, thanks nacc_
<Majora320> avascript
<Majora320> sorry, meant /join #javascript but typed too fast
<derp_commander> is there any way to get ubuntu to install a system according to a given partition scheme, even if it's one that the installer itself did not, and could not have created?
<Bashing-om> derp_commander: ?? Certainly ... That could be a manual install selection ... or preset-up your partitions before-hand .
<derp_commander> Bashing-om: but the installer (I think) only allows you to select a given partition to install the *whole* system on
<derp_commander> it doesn't respect any customized fstab with mount points
<derp_commander> Bashing-om: is my only option to install the system on a partition, then go in with a gparted or knoppix livecd, repartition the drive, and move the directories and edit the fstab manually?
<Bashing-om> derp_commander: We on the same page ? .. as the fstab will be made up from how uou tell the installer to set up the partitions .
<derp_commander> Bashing-om: no, an fstab that may contain things like bind mounts
<Bashing-om> derp_commander: Oh ! bind mounts would be made up after the install, so far as I recon .
<derp_commander> Bashing-om: what I'd *like* to do would be able to do is have the installer install a new system over the *existing* filesystem
<derp_commander> Bashing-om: either that, or simply modify the installer to get it to support what I want it to do
<Bashing-om> derp_commander: Don't know. I have never set up a system on other than on physical partitions. Telling the installer what partition is the be "used as" .
<derp_commander> Bashing-om: if the installer supported the full range of filesystems that gparted is capable of, I might not have an issue
<derp_commander> but idk if I anything would change by installing the requisite packages in the live session
<Bashing-om> derp_commander: Fregging at my memory, as far as I can recall you have that option to choose the file system .. but in all honesty all I have ever had an occasion to use us the default ext4 file system .
<derp_commander> it doesn't support some more nuanced things like bind mounts
<derp_commander> at least, I don't think it does
<Bashing-om> derp_commander: I defer to those with the greater experience in this case . I just do not recall .
<ubuntu-studio> hey
<ubuntu-studio> Received a 30$ dollar Amazon card when you sign-up on Phrendly. http://goo.gl/deZZ8Q
<ubuntu-studio> Not trying to be a d**K, but 30$ is a lot
<derp_commander> ubuntu-studio: no, you're being a spammer. go away
<ubuntu-studio> No dude, is not a spam, i'm just been honest
<somsip> ubuntu-studio: spam": "Irrelevant or inappropriate messages sent on the Internet to a large number of newsgroups or users.
<somsip> ubuntu-studio: so take it elsewhere
<derp_commander> ubuntu-studio: haha, no seriously, leave or I'll deal with you my own way, mr. (~ubuntu-st@adsl-98-90-27-43.mob.bellsouth.net
<derp_commander> vunderbar
<RippyDippy> Hey guys. I have a full disk encryption setup, how would I go about having it lock on lid close?
<derp_commander> that usually only locks on shutdown
<RippyDippy> yes
<RippyDippy> Im looking for it to lock on lid close if possible
<derp_commander> you'd have to configure it to shutdown on lid close
<RippyDippy> Somehow I doubt that is the only way, but it is certainly a possibility
<derp_commander> I'm sure it's the only way
<red_tablet_27> can any1 help me with a bridge problem?
<service_> i
<service_> anyone with experience in MintPPC
<service_> ?
<virtuosoj> nope
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sergei> ey
<red_tablet_27> i keep getting "package not installed" when i run `brctl addbd b0' any ideas?
<somsip> !find brctl
<ubottu> File brctl found in bash-completion, bridge-utils, selinux-policy-default, selinux-policy-dev, selinux-policy-doc, selinux-policy-mls, selinux-policy-ubuntu, selinux-policy-ubuntu-dev, selinux-policy-ubuntu-doc, zsh-common
<hiexpo> red_tablet_27, well read what it says and install them
<hiexpo> !dependencies
<somsip> red_tablet_27: addbr perhaps?
<red_tablet_27> as far as i know all the dependincies r installed..kernel maybe?
<hiexpo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hiexpo> pastebin it for me
<hiexpo> the output
<red_tablet_27> im running it on my nexus tablet so it could be a arm issue but im still getting the han gof this
<red_tablet_27> somsip what do you mean?
<somsip> red_tablet_27: the man suggest it's 'brctl addbr' not 'brctl addbd' as you pasted
<red_tablet_27> typo :P yea thats what ive been trying
<kevindafa> try deleting the kernel
<somsip> !behelpful | kevindafa
<ubottu> kevindafa: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<hiexpo> lol
<kevindafa> That was helpful!!
<somsip> kevindafa: if you're making a suggestion, make it in full. Deleting the kernel is not helpful on its own.
<kevindafa> I tried it and now have spidey powers
<somsip> red_tablet_27: so, as kevindafa is maybe implying, I'm seeing references to reboot to ensure any modules are correctly reloaded, but those are on old paes
<kevindafa> exacty!!
<somsip> kevindafa: ^^ "make it in full"
<wkmanire> Hello
<somsip> !info bridge-utils
<ubottu> bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-9ubuntu1 (wily), package size 28 kB, installed size 99 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<somsip> red_tablet_27: also references to ^^ this package seen here and there
<hiexpo> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kevindafa> Oh you should delete the kernel and then reboot to and then delete the IP adress. Don't forget to use an ssl connection so that Mark Zuckerberg and Larry Page cant see what your doing
<red_tablet_27> lol
<somsip> red_tablet_27: more here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<red_tablet_27> thx
<lotuspsychje> kevindafa: stop that please
<kevindafa> Just install gentoo instead. Works every time. Did it for my grandma and now she's writing 1337 scripts and browsing dank memes on the reg
<lotuspsychje> !ops | kevindafa wrong support spam
<ubottu> kevindafa wrong support spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<hiexpo> now your a gentoo guy ???? /////
<TuxedoJoe> anyone got time for question?
<hiexpo> !ask TuxedoJoe
<TuxedoJoe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TuxedoJoe> So I am running ubuntu on a netbook..EEEPc 1005HA
<Mobutils> Buddy at work thinks that one of his servers has been rooted. Suggestions on rook kit checkers?
<TuxedoJoe> and it seems awfully sluggish..so I am downloading archlinux instead...is there anyway to make ubuntu lighter/faster instead of installing arch?
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | Mobutils
<ubottu> Mobutils: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-3 (wily), package size 194 kB, installed size 1038 kB
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: see also clamav
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: wich ubuntu version on the servers?
<Mobutils> Not quite sure, I haven’t checked it out myself.
<Mobutils> More than likely a LTS of 12 or 14
<TuxedoJoe> 12.04LTS for my question :)
<TuxedoJoe> sry
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: its trivial the servers are up to date and non an eol version neither
<lotuspsychje> TuxedoJoe: try a lubuntu or xubuntu
<Mobutils> this is a  box that prob hasn’t been touched in a while… I doubt that he set it up for auto security updates… so up to date… ehh
<TuxedoJoe> lotuspsychje, would i have to format and reinstall completely or just basically change the gui?
<Mobutils> prob isn’t
<lotuspsychje> TuxedoJoe: you can testout from your current sure: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Mobutils
<ubottu> Mobutils: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: if not up to date, high security risks and clean install highly recommended
<TuxedoJoe> ok cool thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: would you still trust your system after all recent exploits?
<Mobutils> lotuspsychje: I know, and no… again not my system… but I would be curious to check out the path of exploitation and to see if there are logs of what actually was done on the system “if” it is rooted.
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | Mobutils can also help
<ubottu> Mobutils can also help: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7.0-5 (wily), package size 647 kB, installed size 2103 kB
<Mobutils> lotuspsychje: thanks for the suggestions. much appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: if the system isnt up to date, many different ways to exploit also depending on wich services running on it
<yorwos> has any1 tried to install the unity3d editor for linux ? when it loads a window 'starting unity' pops and nothing happens
<hiexpo> !ubity
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hiexpo> ok
<hiexpo> dif factoids per channel
<hiexpo> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: also findout if he uses openssh and protected with fail2ban or not
<Mobutils> lotuspsychje: Knowing the guy, I imagine there was no hardening of the system done.
<Mobutils> lotuspsychje: prob has root ssh, too
<Mobutils> lotuspsychje: I’ll suggest a fail2ban aswell…
<yinyangshi> r
<lotuspsychje> Mobutils: alot of daily hammering going on over ssh bruteforce
<Mobutils> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I sometime like to watch the access.log… it amazes me that there are so many people “always” trying to brute force.
<Madhumper69> my display resolution is off at 1280x1024 and i had no xorg.conf i created it and tried to force the resolution to 1080p but i must be doing something wrong
<corefocus> hello everyone
<alkisg> Hello
<corefocus> how are you
<somsip> corefocus: this is a support channel - if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<corefocus> I feel supported already
<deafmints> Hello. I dunno if its right to ask this question in here. What would be the best linux distro for me?
<deafmints> I've used ubuntu loads of times
<hateball> deafmints: try ##linux
<deafmints> Ok then
<lotuspsychje> deafmints: we also recommend using ubuntu :p
<deafmints> xD
<deafmints> True lotuspsychje
<deafmints> Also whats a good size for ubuntu
<hateball> deafmints: Do you have a problem you are looking to solve by changing distro?
<deafmints> is 150gb more than enough?
<deafmints> Nah, I feel like dual booting an linux distro again
<deafmints> and i really am learning to doing ubuntu again
<deafmints> Leaning!
<deafmints> Not learning >.<
<adeon_> deafmints try slackware
<deafmints> slackware?
<hateball> This channel is for Ubuntu support, other topics go elsewhere
<adeon_> im kidding.. lol ubuntu FTW
<deafmints> Ok sorry hateball
<deafmints> More appropriate question. How do i dual boot ubuntu again?
<hateball> deafmints: It all depends on what you intend to use the system for. My root partition for instance uses 10GB, then you need space for user data
<hateball> !dualboot | deafmints
<ubottu> deafmints: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<deafmints> cheers hateball  :D
<adeon_> deafmints download ubuntu in windows then download yumi or rufus
<adeon_> then put it on a USB with any of those apps and install it, ubuntu wil take care of the rest with dual booting
<adeon_> boot into the USB ofcourse... then install
<deafmints> Time to wait for ubuntu to download :P
<alkisg> Or use virtualbox to try out as many distros as you want without messing with partitions
<Nothing_Much> Have a question, how do I install or locate a list of Ubuntu's scopes?
<Squarism> Has Unity 8 become default WM in new ubuntu releases?
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: not yet
<Nothing_Much> Squarism, Not yet
<Squarism> in 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: you can already test unity8 but will not be default yet
<Nothing_Much> I think it will become optional in 16.04
<Squarism> ok
<Nothing_Much> How do I install or locate a list of Ubuntu's scopes?
<hateball> !patience | Nothing_Much
<ubottu> Nothing_Much: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, Nothing4You : so i understand it will be a fundamental change? Dropping the x11 dependency and all?
<lotuspsychje> !mir | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<powerjuce> Hey all, is there something keeping me from creating a bridge on a 127.1.0.1/16 network? It appears that the host automatically redirects that to the lo adapter.
<Nothing_Much> hateball, I don't want my question to disappear though.
<baizon> Nothing_Much: dpkg -l | grep scope
<Squarism> 14.04?`
<Squarism> old info?
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: it all keeps changing fast
<Nothing_Much> FOSS at its finest! :D
<wkmanire> FOSSho
<lotuspsychje> Nothing4You: apt-cache search scopes usefull?
<Nothing_Much> Is it possible to request a specific scope if I'm lacking development skills?
<Squarism> anyone here running unity 8? In 14.04 for that matter
<Nothing_Much> lotuspsychje, baizon helped out, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for :D
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: ive tested unity8 in 16.04
<baizon> Nothing_Much: what are you looking for then?
<Nothing_Much> Squarism, It's good if you have FOSS drivers
<Nothing_Much> baizon, Was looking for a Zillow Scope or Trulia scope, stuff like that, real estate.
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: but lets keep this channel free for real support
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Nothing_Much> Well, is there a website that allows requesting a list of Scopes to be developed? :D
<Michael_Dammert> good day all
<baizon> Nothing_Much: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/
<Kartagis> good morning
<Kartagis> question: what operation is performed after I remove a kernel from my system by means of apt-get?
<Kartagis> update-grub?
<baizon> Kartagis: well yes
<alkisg> Kartagis:  $ ls /etc/kernel/postinst.d/
<alkisg> Many scripts there, update-grub as well
<milan> hello
<milan> do you know how to install mysql?
<adeon_> milan
<adeon_> familirize yourself with apt-get  / aptitude
<baizon> milan: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<adeon_> sudo apt-get update
<adeon_> bahh what baizon said, dont forget the update first
<Kartagis> baizon, alkisg: I realised something. if I have a bootable USB drive plugged in at the time of installing/removing a kernel, that USB is added to grub is well. but I tried update-grub2 manually and it wasn't found
<Kartagis> strange, isn't it?
<alkisg> kaiza: update-grub, not 2
<milan> baizon: then after that the localhost is activated on the browser? i never do this on linux
<alkisg> Kartagis, sorry
<baizon> milan: https://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<Kartagis> oh
<baizon> alkisg: update-grub and update-grub2 do the same
<milan> baizon: thanks, i will try to read it
<alkisg> baizon: thanks, I didn't know there was an update-grub2 symlink to update-grub
<damldaml> does ubuntu minimal  include ntfs write support and  some sort of desktop?
<hateball> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hateball> damldaml: ^
<damldaml> thanks
<damldaml> i ust quickly need to run a linux off  usb to opy from internal laptop drive to external..
<damldaml> then run its recovery partition
<damldaml> thanks
<zimek125> Hello everyone;) I have a problem: you want to install the old kernel in Ubuntu 14.04, for example kernel 3.4.110, peeking at the beginning not to launch the. It turned out that the fault is RAID installed on the server. I compiled the kernel with the driver for RAID, now the system normally loads, but at some point throws an error with initramfs (BusyBox, etc.), I tried to not even rootdelay increase and it did not help. The kernel can not mount the parti
<zimek125> Hello everyone;) I have a problem: you want to install the old kernel in Ubuntu 14.04, for example kernel 3.4.110, peeking at the beginning not to launch the. It turned out that the fault is RAID installed on the server. I compiled the kernel with the driver for RAID, now the system normally loads, but at some point throws an error with initramfs (BusyBox, etc.), I tried to not even rootdelay increase and it did not help. The kernel can not mount the parti
<zimek125> sorry for spam ;)
<JJ> 9
<Tyrano> Bonjour bonjour tout le monde
<hateball> !fr | Tyrano
<ubottu> Tyrano: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zimek125> Hello everyone;) I have a problem: you want to install the old kernel in Ubuntu 14.04, for example kernel 3.4.110, peeking at the beginning not to launch the. It turned out that the fault is RAID installed on the server. I compiled the kernel with the driver for RAID, now the system normally loads, but at some point throws an error with initramfs (BusyBox, etc.), I tried to not even rootdelay increase and it did not help. The kernel can not mount the parti
<Tyrano> Well that's fine for me
<alkisg> zimek125: why do you need to compile the kernel yourself?
<alkisg> Why do you need an older kernel?
<alkisg> Also, what you're writing gets cut off at "can not mount the parti"
<zimek125> a newer Kernel than 3.8.0-27 device does not work (grabber - maybe don't have drivers)
<alkisg> zimek125: there are precompiled kernels in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<zimek125> sorry for my english :/ i am from poland
<alkisg> You can install one from there
<zimek125> precompiled kernel can't boot on my RAID :/
<alkisg> (09:51:59 πμ) zimek125: a newer Kernel than 3.8.0-27 device does not work (grabber - maybe don't have drivers) ==> do you mean "grub" there? grub is loaded before the kernel, it's not related to your self-compiled kernel
<alkisg> Busybox means that grub loaded the kernel, but your kernel can't find your disk (or other issue, see what it tells you)
<Guruhhaikal> Hay
<zimek125> i need to use kernel 3.8 or older, becouse of specyfic hardware, that supports only older kernels
<zimek125> i have had tried also tu downgrade my kernel from ubuntu repo, however it fails when it goes to load ramdisk
<alkisg> zimek125: in busybox, if you run `ls /dev/sd*`, do you see your disk?
<alkisg> ramdisk is loaded by grub, not by the kernel
<zimek125> i'll check that, one sec
 * alkisg wonders how zimek125 installed his system in the first place, if he had to use a custom kernel...
<zimek125> i have installed ubuntu from cd
<alkisg> Then ubuntu from cd saw your disk?
<alkisg> (raid)
<zimek125> on other computer it works fine, after downgrading kernel from repo
<zimek125> but other computer has no raid
<qwebirc12422> hey
<qwebirc12422> I want to remove the post you have done
<qwebirc12422> http://wyldeplayground.net/nfs-mount-point-was-not-mounted-after-rebooting-the-server-and-nfs-common-rpm-was-removed-after-reboot/
<qwebirc12422> kindly remove it from your site
<zimek125> bussy box on sec computer, while loading older kerner after "ls /dev/sd" throws no such file
<alkisg> ls /dev/sd*
<alkisg> There's a star there
<qwebirc12422> there is information of my client
<qwebirc12422> which can't be left like this
<zimek125> yep i have tried it with star
<alkisg> zimek125: then it doesn't see your raid
<qwebirc12422> please help me
<alkisg> qwebirc12422: why do you think #ubuntu is related at all to that post?
<alkisg> Shouldn't you be contacting the web master of that site instead?
<qwebirc12422> how can i contact to the webmaster
<alkisg> Check the site, it should write it somewhere
<qwebirc12422> okay
<zimek125> so how i can force older kernel to see raid?
<alkisg> zimek125: no idea, you haven't even told us what hardware that is, if it ever worked with linux and how etc etc
<zimek125> it is specyfic multiport videograbber. the manofacturer supports only kernels up to 3.8. i have tried to build the driver on never, hovever it does not work
<alkisg> zimek125: did you ever made it work? how?
<zimek125> yes, on other hardvare (this one without raid). I have installed older kernel from repo, builded the driver and it works.
<zimek125> but it fails to run with new kernel
<alkisg> zimek125: did you ever made *the raid* work? how/
<zimek125> the raid works fine with up to date kernel (stock kernel from ubuntu 14.04)
<alkisg> Sorry, I can't understand the problem, maybe someone else can help :)
<zimek125> i have got videograber that runs only on old kernels, and i have new machine that accepts only new kernels
<alkisg> Boot the machine with the newer kernel, run lsmod to see which raid module you're using, so that you then know what module to include to your older kernel
<zimek125> the videograbber that i need to run is: Euresys Picolo U8 (pci-e)
<Jordan_U> zimek125: Much better to work on getting the video grabber working with a newer kernel rather than trying to get RAID working with an older one.
<zimek125> this is hard thing, becouse it is not supported, and i have no idea how to make it run. it builds with no error, but it does not run
<zimek125> can you tell me, how to check, why the driver fails to run?
<zimek125> my friend aldo had tried to build older kernel with module "megaraid_sas", however it also fails to run
<alkisg> zimek125: I see megaraid_sas even in 3.2 kernel
<chovy_> howdy
<chovy_> where do stuff go that used to go to /var/log/messages?
<chovy_> i don't have that file
<chovy_> but apparently logging info supposed to be there
<zimek125> so why ubuntu 12.04.3 with kernel 3.8 fails to detect the hard drive on installation?
<alkisg> zimek125: maybe you didn't include the module in the initramfs for some reason (following wrong instructions?)
<alkisg> Try modprobe megaraid_sas and lsmod in busybox
<cspack> chovy_: try /var/log/syslog
<OP> 123
<acosonic> I need to discuss something... I have old servers with old apps that were used for like 10 years, and they are looking nice, some websites are there, webapps, databases... ANd that all is migrated now, reprogrammed etc... But what do I do with that server... Should I brutally delete it, or should I store it for some future generations that might create museum of virtual machines... ?
<zimek125> trying to run "modprobe megaraid_sas" and it throws: megasas: 00.00.06.14-rc1 (date)
<zimek125> my bussybox throws that lsmod not found
<alkisg> zimek125: and after that `ls /dev/disk/by-id` shows your disk?
<alkisg> (or ls /dev/sd*)
<zimek125> i see only my cd-rom
<alkisg> And are you sure that's the correct module for your raid?
<zimek125> ls /ved/sd* no such file
<alkisg> dev
<alkisg> not ved
<zimek125> kinda sure, on "working" kerner i have megaraid_sas module
<zimek125> ofc /dev. working with 2 keyboards, so mistakes happen
<forgottenone> hi how can i change default shell (to fish) of my account without sudo access? i tried chsh -s /usr/bin/fish but i get user does not exist in /etc/passwd
<geirha> forgottenone: Sounds like the system doesn't use passwd then
<geirha> forgottenone: You'll probably have to ask the sysadmin(s) to change it for you
<wyseguy> trying to move multiple files from multiple directories with the same extension to a new directory
<wyseguy> i did this but its not working
<wyseguy> find -name '*.zip' -exec mv {} /path/to/single/target/directory \;
<somsip> wyseguy: which bit doesn't work?
<somsip> wyseguy: doesn't look like you have a path in the find expression...
<wyseguy> it says find: illegal option -- n
<wyseguy> oh, probably -n instead of name eh
<chovy_> cspack: log statements aren't showing up
<forgottenone> geirha: actually passwd is installed on the system, and iirc  i used to change my password
<forgottenone> geirha: actually passwd is installed on the system, and iirc  i used it to change my password*
<alkisg> forgottenone: grep username /etc/passwd, is your user there?
<forgottenone> alkisg: username is not in /etc/passwd
<geirha> forgottenone: by passwd I mean the passwd database at /etc/passwd, which is used by default, but not required. It's unrelated to the passwd command
<alkisg> forgottenone: then geirha is right and your installation is not using that system, /etc/passwd.Maybe you're using ldap?
<wyseguy> nm i got it
<forgottenone> geirha: i see,sorry i missunderstood you
<forgottenone> alkisg: how can i check that?
<cspack> chovy_: if you're looking for kernel messages you can use dmesg
<somsip> wyseguy: and?
<alkisg> forgottenone: I haven't used ldap, but maybe with:  grep ^auth /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<forgottenone> alkisg: is it possible to change user shell with ldap
<alkisg> I haven't used ldap, dunno
<forgottenone> alkisg: ok still thanks
<alkisg> forgottenone: did you see ldap in that common-auth file?
<forgottenone> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> forgottenone: check if chsh.ldap is installed
<forgottenone> alkisg: btw i am connecting to machine via ssh and it has two step auth, auth    [success=2 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so nullok_secure auth    [success=1 default=ignore]      pam_ldap.so use_first_pass
<forgottenone> i got this with the grep ^auth
<chovy_> looks like maybe iptables logging doesn't work on openvz?
<jushur> chovy_: it does?
<jushur> chovy_: what precisly do you mean by not working? on the host or the guest?
<chovy_> https://gist.github.com/593b65ef47efc2b413ac
<chovy_> these logs aren't showing up in /var/log/kern.log
<chovy_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/593b65ef47efc2b413ac#file-iptables-rules-L31
<chovy_> jushur:
<jushur> chovy_: yes, im looking at it.
<jushur> chovy_: no messages in dmesg, when you start the firewall? (thinking missing module)
<jushur> chovy_: http://openvz.org/Setting_up_an_iptables_firewall
<drac0666> what kernel version you have guys?
<acosonic> I need to discuss something... I have old servers with old apps that were used for like 10 years, and they are looking nice, some websites are there, webapps, databases... ANd that all is migrated now, reprogrammed etc... But what do I do with that server... Should I brutally delete it, or should I store it for some future generations that might create museum of virtual machines... ?
<jushur> drac0666: 4.4.3 custom build here.
<jushur> acosonic: depends on copyrights/licensing. if its "yours" you can do what ever you like. if its a customers page it may be good to ask them first if its ok to save it for such purpose.
<acosonic> jushur: its internal, our company's
<mcphail> acosonic: that isn't really on-topic here
<jushur> acosonic: and i sudgest geting writen consent, as rights may transfeer in a som sellout.
<jushur> acosonic: does it run ubuntu?
<jushur> acosonic: #ubuntu-offtopic is proper channel for such questions btw.
<acosonic> jushur: yup, ubuntus, centoses, windows... It's old virtual machines... Now migrated to newer OS-es, and newer apps... At first we migrated physical machines to virtual ones... And I'm wondering should I delete them or no... Because old stuff that we had like magnet tapes we gave to museum
<adac> does anyone else experience problems with thunderbird and enigmail?
<adac> Enigmail initialization failed.
<adac> You are using GnuPG version 1.4.16, which is not supported anymore. Enigmail requires GnuPG version 2.0.7 or newer. Please upgrade your GnuPG installation, or Enigmail will not work.
<adac> this happens to me since yesterday
<drac0666> adac just update?
<adac> drac0666, you mean like apt-get update?
<drac0666> adac, 2.0.29 is the stable version suggested for most users,
<adac> well there is no newer version of gpg offered
<drac0666> adac, https://www.gnupg.org/download/index.html
<adac> drac0666, Ok I see. But my collegue has the exact same ubuntu/thunderbird/enigmail installation you know, and he has no issues with that
<drac0666> adac, from the other side you can always downgrade ur enigmail, i suppose it was updated thats why it doesnt work with ur old Enigmail
<adac> ok so maybe enigmail was updated
<adac> I have to check that
<drac0666> adac, are you 100% sure that ur collegue has exactly same versions?
<adac> drac0666, bot about enigmail, I'm curerntly checking that
<adac> I was to fast with stating that, sorry
<drac0666> adac, im not using GnuPG but i think its better to use more currenty recommended version than old one
<adac> drac0666, I guess that this makes definitely sense
<adac> I mean it is a huge version jump
<drac0666> adac, well im not sure of that
<drac0666> adac, check last post here
<drac0666> adac, https://www.reddit.com/r/GnuPG/comments/2qxw18/ubuntu_how_do_i_upgrade_gpg_keys_to_modern/
<adac> hehe ok
<drac0666> adac, on my ubuntu gnupug 1.4.18-7
<drac0666> gnupg*
<adac> drac0666, also wondering why enigmail probably has just updated itself
<adac> without my consent
<adac> maybe I got hacked
<adac> :P
<drac0666> adac, i dont know, tbh im linux user for few days so far ;p
<adac> gpg --version
<adac> gpg (GnuPG) 1.4.16
<adac> which ubuntu version do you have? drac0666?
<drac0666> adac, whats ur enigmail version?
<adac> drac0666, really? :)
<drac0666> adac, 15.10 currenty
<adac> drac0666, that explains it i'm on  14.04.4 LTS
<adac> I'm only using LTS versions
<adac> Running Enigmail version 1.9 (20160223-1641)
<drac0666> adac, seems u updated like 3 days ago? ;p
<drac0666> This version requires GnuPG 2.0.7 or newer. GnuPG 1.4.x is not supported anymore.
<adac> ah lol yes
<adac> :)
<tulphoon> yes.
<adac> but it didn't asked me at all
<drac0666> adac, https://www.enigmail.net/index.php/en/download
<tulphoon> https://gnupg.org/download/index.html
<drac0666> adac, just download previous version
<tulphoon> Or download this
<adac> jepp
<drac0666> or update gnupeg
<adac> tahnks guys!
<tulphoon> updating is better
<tulphoon> i mean gnuPG
<adac> I will do an update yes
<tulphoon> you need those libraries for it to work
<drac0666> in terms of security probably yes
<tulphoon> the libs
<tulphoon> and one of the GnuPG versions
<tulphoon> you probably want modern one
<tulphoon> as it's the only one that works on that Enigmail version
<adac> sudo apt-get install gnupg2
<adac> then set the correct path to the gnupg2 binary in enigmail
<adac> and all is fine again
<adac> :)
<tulphoon> it works?
<adac> jepp
<tulphoon> aww man
<tulphoon> i did all the bullshit with compiling it from zero
<adac> thanks again friends!
<tulphoon> Sure.
<adac> tulphoon yes that sometimes happens
<adac> I always search for a "native" installation possibilty first
<adac> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG/
<adac> this is a good source btw. but its geman
<Deltanic> hi, im getting these errors on an `apt-get update`, anyone knows what causes this and how to solve it?
<Deltanic> http://qs.lc/ue3nb
<tulphoon> Looks like you have not working repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<drac0666> Deltanic, you have this error for all repos?
<Deltanic> drac0666, no, but i do get them for a lot
<Deltanic> this is only half of it
<Deltanic> cant recall someone changing the sources though
<Deltanic> they should be pretty default
<drac0666> Deltanic, maybe some connection issues?
<Deltanic> doubt that
<Deltanic> i got told by someone else it might be a caching issue, but had no idea how to resolve
<Deltanic> drac0666, i could try disabling these sources, but i suspect that would break things aswell
<Deltanic> fwiw, this is the full list: http://qs.lc/vc73b
<drac0666> Deltanic, maybe wait for some1 who has better knowledge about this than me before you do something
<KlausedSource> hello, not sure if this is the right place to ask but well: I'm using evolution and when I reply to a Mail in the quoted message it always uses UTC (GMT+0). I haven't found an option to change this behaviour to my local timezone. Anyone knows of a way?
<Deltanic> drac0666, hmm alright
<drac0666> Deltanic, can you post it in text version ? i would like to check something
<Deltanic> sure, ill dump the entire thing
<tulphoon> Deltanic, give us a text version of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deltanic> tulphoon, alright hang on
<Deltanic> drac0666, tulphoon, here is the full apt-get update dump:
<Deltanic> Hit http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg
<Deltanic> Hit http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg
<Deltanic> Hit http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg
<Deltanic> Hit http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release
<Deltanic> Hit http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release
<drac0666> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drac0666> !paste | Deltanic
<ubottu> Deltanic: please see above
<drac0666> Deltanic, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Deltanic2> my god im a fucking retard
<Deltanic2> this is why i hate clients directly sending output
<Deltanic2> great to work with a broken keyboard that missed my ctrl+c keypress :|
<Deltanic2> http://pastebin.com/aqWGTL5C <- this was supposed to be sent, damnit
<tulphoon> Not really it didnt ;)
<tulphoon> oh okay. nvm
<Deltanic2> tulphoon: i did attempt to copy that address though :P
<tulphoon> I thought you were talking about trying to copy from the terminal.
<tulphoon> And in case in which you use gnome-terminal that keybind is Ctrl + SHift + C
<tulphoon> nvm :P
<Deltanic2> good thing Drone` killed me though
<Deltanic2> nah im on a putty terminal
<Deltanic2> anyway, sources.list!
<tulphoon> oh okay.
<tulphoon> ye i need that
<tulphoon> Do you had those repos by default
<tulphoon> or you've added them?
<Deltanic2> tulphoon, http://pastebin.com/QgREFz6f
<Deltanic2> well, i know i never added any sources
<drac0666> Deltanic2, whats ur ubuntu version?
<Deltanic2> drac0666: 12.04
<tulphoon> ohohoho, that's super old
<tulphoon> like, really really old
<Deltanic2> i know
<Deltanic2> we're undoing ourselves from it pretty soon
<Deltanic2> but our ssl expired and i kinda want to use letsencrypt for the time being
<Deltanic2> which.. doesnt work right now
<Horyo> so im messing with the new 16.04 and i notice that  most my stuff is in english but there a few folder and the errors are in chineese
<drac0666> Deltanic2, maybe ur sources just no longer exist
<Deltanic> drac0666, possibly, but what alternatives would i use?
<drac0666> i have open some of them in webbroswer and they dont exist
<Deltanic> or would i just go full "fuck this i aint doing shit"
<drac0666> Deltanic, im not expert but ubuntu 12 is not supported anymore
<drac0666> Deltanic, so you have to go find packages by ur own
<Deltanic> :|
<drac0666> Deltanic, if you need update, but you really need updage?
<Deltanic> yes, letsencrypt doesnt work this way
<tulphoon> Well in my school place, we have Ubuntus 12.04 installed and updating works.
<Deltanic> and i have absolutely no idea what to add or change
<tulphoon> try to rename your sources.list
<tulphoon> to some dumb name which you will remember
<drac0666> tulphoon, maybe ur admin removed broken sources?
<tulphoon> probably
<Deltanic> tulphoon, mind sharing your sources list maybe? :P
<Deltanic> IF you can access it
<tulphoon> i cannot unfortunately, that's the problem
<Deltanic> hm
<drac0666> Deltanic, for example open http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<tulphoon> He has i386 arch
<tulphoon> or the sources are bad
<Deltanic> and after renaming, wehat do i do? try updating again?
<drac0666> Deltanic, and remove part from "precise" so open  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/dists/
<tulphoon> Nope, because your sources would be blank.
<tulphoon> I thought about making a new file and trying different repos.
<Deltanic> drac0666, php is the least of my issues, i could live without these
<tulphoon> So you wouldn't fuck up your old sources.list.
<drac0666> Deltanic, its example..
<exospecies> hi
<Deltanic> tulphoon, ah, but i still need something in there :P
<tulphoon> yes i know.
<Deltanic> drac0666, hmm well i guess i could try
<drac0666> Deltanic, repos are there just not for your "precise"
<drac0666> Deltanic, try remove precies and type newer version
<drac0666> Deltanic, for 1 link and see if it works
<exospecies> i'm wondering if there is a way to get more lines (with older results) when doing dmesg -T
<tulphoon> exospecies
<Deltanic> drac0666, idk what to make of the other urls though
<tulphoon> dmesg | less
<tulphoon> although you will lose color
<jushur> exospecies: dmesg shows what happened from last bootup. not previous boot. thus if you want to further back you need to check logs.
<tulphoon> also easy to shuffle through with PgUP, PgDown, j, k and you can search inside of it with /<phrase>
<tulphoon> oh that type of older results
<Deltanic> drac0666, http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/binary-i386/
<Deltanic> would such an url work?
<Deltanic> because that url does exist
<Deltanic> (so without the /Packages)
<tulphoon> What's the arch on your CPU there?
<tulphoon> i386 or amd64?
<drac0666> Deltanic, i dont know, im not sure of my solution
<drac0666> Deltanic, its just my shoot
<Deltanic> well the sources.list doesnt even list full urls
<Deltanic> so it wouldnt make sense
<drac0666> Deltanic, maybe try to just fix ur crypt app
<drac0666> Deltanic, why its not working what you missing?
<Deltanic> drac0666, no idea what that means
<drac0666> Deltanic, that letscrypt its some application right?
<Deltanic> letsencrypt works fine
<Deltanic> just tested it on a 14.10 machine
<drac0666> Deltanic, ye but it doesnt work on Your machine?
<Deltanic> also clearly letsencrypt isnt the issue here
<Deltanic> as apt-get update causes errors
<Deltanic> well, the 14.10 machine is mine
<Deltanic> the 12.04 is a prod server
<tulphoon> Hmmm.
<tulphoon> Where are you based? or your server
<tulphoon> NL?
<drac0666> as far as i know you dont need apt-get update work to run some apps if you do everything by urself
<Deltanic> tulphoon, yeah both me and the server are NL
<tulphoon> Okay.
<Deltanic> drac0666, letsencrypt automatically does an apt-get update. that probably returns a non-zero exit code, and thus fails. thats why
<tulphoon> deb http://mirror.amsiohosting.net/archive.ubuntu.com/ YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<tulphoon> no wait
<hyponic> Hi guys. a quick question. i have 2 ip addresses one on em1 and one on em1:0. the latest is a null routed ip to the first one from the isp. what i want is to create a NAT rule using iptables to show the ip address from em1:0 as source when i go out to a specific destination. any ideas how i can do that with iptables?
<tulphoon> deb http://mirror.amsiohosting.net/archive.ubuntu.com/ YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<tulphoon> deb-src http://mirror.amsiohosting.net/archive.ubuntu.com/ YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<tulphoon> in your case it would be precise
<tulphoon> for YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE
<Deltanic> as the only thing in my sources.list?
<tulphoon> yes
<Deltanic> alright, ill try that
<tulphoon> then apt-get update
<Deltanic> tulphoon, still seems to be fetching from launchpad for example
<Deltanic> also your mirror doesnt seem to work either
<Deltanic> http://qs.lc/tfyyk
<Deltanic> i guess its fetching anouther sourceslist from somewhere else
<Deltanic> although that doesnt explain why your mirror fails
<tulphoon> Hmmm.
<tulphoon> Well, the source is up.
<Deltanic> the specific URL isnt
<Deltanic> with that /Packages appended
<tulphoon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.amsiohosting.net-archive
<Deltanic> without that part, urls are valid
<tulphoon> there is no packages appended tbh
<exospecies> jushur: i don't know the difference between boot and bootup, but there are not the same entries today as yesterday, and still the same session of byobu is running, so the system has not rebooted
<Deltanic> tulphoon, yes there is
<Deltanic> look at the 404 url for instance
<tulphoon> paste it on some pastebin
<Deltanic> last part of the url contains /Packages
<tulphoon> oh okay, because it's going through the source
<Deltanic> its the same case as the previous pastebin
<tulphoon> oky
<Deltanic> also that mirror fails aswell
<tulphoon> hmmm
<tulphoon> maybe your apt-get is outdated
<tulphoon> that might've been the case :X
<tulphoon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy universe
<tulphoon> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy universe
<tulphoon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates universe
<jushur> dont use EOL software, there is no backports of security fixes. and there is know vuln for many packages in that version.
<tulphoon> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates universe
<tulphoon> shit
<tulphoon> change up the saucy for precise in all
<tulphoon> Do you really need to apt-get update or nah?
<tulphoon> I mean this is just weird :P
<Deltanic> tulphoon, yes i do, letsencrypt automatically does that
<tulphoon> okay.
<Deltanic> jushur, cant really change that fact right now, and as stated, its only for the time being
<tulphoon> I don't know really it should be working.
<Deltanic> that us archive seems to be working :)
<tulphoon> good
<tulphoon> well you won't have the best speeds
<Deltanic> doesnt matter
<tulphoon> just now add all of the flags you need
<tulphoon> like main
<tulphoon> and things like that :P
<tulphoon> because now it's only universe packages which you are getting
<Deltanic> now i only need to find the other sources list
<Deltanic> where the launchpad is coming from...
<Deltanic> i guess those are from sources.list.d?
<drac0666> Deltanic, https://github.com/letsencrypt/letsencrypt/issues/1903
<drac0666> Deltanic, maybe this is somehow ur problem?
<exospecies> how do i find the logs which dmesg displays?
<drac0666> Deltanic, btw letsencrypt ask for root password?
<Deltanic> drac0666, no i am root
<Deltanic> 10/10 security here
<Deltanic> it doesnt look like thats the issue though
<Deltanic> ill try with the us sources first and see where that gets me
<tulphoon> hmmm
<drac0666> Deltanic, are you running this letsencrypt from terminal?
<Deltanic> drac0666, yes
<Deltanic> note >putty
<tulphoon> Deltanic, try this
<tulphoon> deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/ precise main
<tulphoon> deb-src http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/ precise main
<Deltanic> tulphoon, why so
<Deltanic> us works :P
<Deltanic> i mean, those sources work ,not sure if everything works now
<drac0666> columbia pacakges are probably boosted by coka
<tulphoon> Well you wanted the launchpad repos didn't you?
<Deltanic> tulphoon, nah i needed to disable these
<Deltanic> i dont need them so much
<Deltanic> php doesnt need to be updated
<tulphoon> oh okay.
<tulphoon> So you're good?
<Deltanic> trying now
<tulphoon> okay.
<HollyRain> hi! any channel about lxd/lxc?
<tulphoon> Search it up on search browsers, HollyRain.
<HollyRain>  I did it
<Fuchs> HollyRain: #lxc-dev, but it appears to be a bit empty
<Fuchs> HollyRain: in general: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<HollyRain> Fuchs, thanks
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know how to stop the terminal from truncating long file names?
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Paddy_NI> Like if I do "ls -1 /path/to/dir/ | grep -i something" I get a truncated name and have no way of interacting with the file/folder on the commandline
<tulphoon> Paddy_Ni, try
<tulphoon> grep -i *something*
<Deltanic> tulphoon, fuck yeah that source is great
<Paddy_NI> tulphoon: Results in no output
<Deltanic> works fine now :)
<tulphoon> Hmmm.
<toyman61> Hello ??
<Ben64> Paddy_NI: what are you trying to accomplish
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: Trying to see the full file name / path
<toyman61> I'm just checking with language to use ... :-)
<jushur> i wonder how it is that all distros handles language and zone/date wrong, if i have english langue set, i expect it to show all in english and not days in my local langauge ifi  set the layout of time to local.. effectivly breaking language choise.
<Ben64> Paddy_NI: but your example has grep, what are you trying to do
<Paddy_NI> So that I can interact with it
<toyman61> with = which
<HollyRain> which is the difference betweem ubuntu-server and ubuntu-cloud?
<tulphoon> Probably in packets preinstalled.
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: I wish to navigate to a specific folder to delete a file (virus) from within it.
<toyman61> I have a problem with my Linux Mint 17.3 Cinnamon installation using MSI H170A PC MATE motherboard. Is this the right forum to ask such a question ?
<tulphoon> This is a Ubuntu IRC.
<Fuchs> toyman61: no, for mint you should go to the mint channel, which is on spotchat :)
<Ben64> toyman61: nope. mint has their own support channel. #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: When I get to a certain point in the file name using tab completion I end up with a further 2154 possibilities
<toyman61> I see. Thanks for the information. I'll look it up..
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: I was hoping grep would display the full name
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: I see that it is only going to reflect what input it is given
<Paddy_NI> Makes sense
<Paddy_NI> So the problem is with ls
<Ben64> yeah you should be using find
<Paddy_NI> Ah
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: I never really use finf
<Paddy_NI> *find
<Ben64> it's fantastic
<tulphoon> for finding normal files?
<Ben64> for finding things
<tulphoon> Maybe i'm using it wrong but i don't get any output in most cases.
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: How do I point find at a certain location and have it look for a part of the file name?
<tulphoon> Only when i look up things like commands or so.
<Ben64> Paddy_NI: find [path] -iname *foo*
<Paddy_NI> For instance this is part of the file name "_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18702_none_6f561c09617d9439"
<Paddy_NI> Ah cool
<Ben64> man find for more options
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: Find is handy for organizing the data restored using PhotoRec into more sensible folders
<HollyRain> tulphoon, does the answer was for me?
<Paddy_NI> That is my experience of it
<tulphoon> I'm not really familiar with it, because i use different distro for Server.
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: Output is still truncated
<tulphoon> HollyRain, you can just look up on the ubuntu page and get to know the differences by yourself.
<Ben64> Paddy_NI: no it isn't
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: It is here
<Ben64> you're doing something incorrectly
<Ben64> how are you determining it is truncated
<Paddy_NI> "/media/patrick/OS/Windows/winsxs/Manifests/x86_microsoft-windows-i..tivexpolicyprovider_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18702_none_6f561c09617d9439.manifest"
<Paddy_NI> those dots
<Paddy_NI> And the fact that I cannot interact with the file as a I cannot point to it
<Ben64> can you pastebin the exact command and output
<Paddy_NI> sure
<tulphoon> HollyRain, http://imgur.com/bM8AKm9
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15204771/
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: You see
<Paddy_NI> Not me
<Paddy_NI> Perhaps find needs to be told to output full file name
<agentk> Can someone advise me on a curious a suspect situation a ran into? A user account was created while I was installing Mathbuntu script from mathbuntu.org. I also noticed short cuts that were on my desktop were missing before I started the install of the software package.
<Paddy_NI> agent008: The matrix has you
<Paddy_NI> err
<Paddy_NI> agentk: ^
<agentk> Puddy_WI????
<Paddy_NI> agentk: I guess you could pastebin the script that you ran
<Ben64> Paddy_NI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15204782/
<Ben64> not truncated
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: Single path
<Paddy_NI> Single dir
<Paddy_NI> Not the same
<Ben64> how is it not the same
<Paddy_NI> Mine is several directories deep
<Ben64> huge folder names + huge file name
<Ben64> so is mine...
<agentk> I am suspecting my machine was compromised before i downloaded the script. As i said desktop icons were missing before i downloaded the script.
<agentk> the account was formated "TeMpOrArYMaThBuNtU UsEr"
<agentk> I have since deleted the account. I did a root kit check and only got warnings regarding Paython and a hidden .java file
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: hmm your example also has just continuous letters no numbers no whitespace
<Ben64> it doesn't matter, it doesn't cut anything
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: Mine says different
<Ben64> maybe the file just has the .. in it
<Paddy_NI> Given your example is not the same
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: It does not, when viewed from windows it is all there
<Ben64> so maybe its because of whatever filesystem it is
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: NTFS
<agentk> I believe that my system has been cracked, what can I do to prevent a man in the middle attack or other exploits on Ubuntu. I am Not very knowledgeable in Linux.
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Backup, scan, format/reinstall
<Ben64> agentk: update regularly, don't run things as root, be careful what services you run
<agentk> I have to run as root to install programs, that is not an option is it?
<Ben64> you never have to run as root, you can use sudo
<agentk> sudo was root?
<leonarth> how do you skip seeing the release notes with 'apt -y full-upgrade' ?
<Paddy_NI> !sudo | agentk
<ubottu> agentk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ben64> sudo does things with superuser permission, of course thats fine
<agentk> I had never ran as root otherwise until just now to look at the log file.
<Ben64> i mean like running firefox as root, running irc as root, etc
<Ben64> or just logging into root and doing things isn't a great idea
<agentk> I have always used sudo when I have been prompted that I need to root the system.
<Ben64> you should know exactly what you're running and what it will do
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm having an issue with kernelshark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15204677/
<agentk> is there a KDE destop for ubunto? That is the version I used back in 2001 when I ran Suse.
<Ben64> agentk: yep
<Anticom> trace-cmd is installed on my machine. I don't get the error message
<agentk> Ben64 will I be more at home in the KDE for Ubuntu since I used KDE for Suse or will it be different?
<Paddy_NI> agentk: There is no YAST in Kubuntu
<Ben64> agentk: well i'm sure it has changed in the past 15 years
<Paddy_NI> agentk: I recently switched my Desktop PC back to KDE (OpenSUSE Tumbleweed)
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Use what you are familiar with
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: It must be to do with NTFS
<agentk> when seeking to elevate my privileges to run an application, all you would do is right lick and choose runas root.
<Paddy_NI> agentk: That sounds dodgy enough
<agentk> dodgy?
<Paddy_NI> Potentially harmful
<Ben64> you almost never need to run things as root
<Paddy_NI> agentk: What are you running as root?
<agentk> So, how can you look at your logs without running as root?
<agentk> your logs belong to the root account.
<Paddy_NI> agentk: sudo
<agentk> i tried that!
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Example?
<Ben64> most logs are viewable without privileges
<Paddy_NI> And that^
<Paddy_NI> cat should suffice
<maxscam1> how do I find the serial port for my laptop's keyboard? is it in /dev/tty?
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: I just an idea, if I run clamscan with the "--remove --recursive" operators and point it to the upper level directory then it should delete it for me
<Paddy_NI> *had
<Paddy_NI> Did not want to have to run the full 3 hour scan again
<agentk> I ran rkhunter at the end of the test it directed me to /var/log/rkhunter.log. When I attempted to view the log it told me it was owned by root. I tried sudo and opening a text edit app nothing. I had to root the system to get into the log.
<Ben64> agentk: ok
<Ben64> what do you mean "root the system"
<agentk> Suse let me just gui right click and elevate my privileges.
<Paddy_NI> agentk: You used "sudo NAME_OF_TEXT_EDITOR /path/to/logfile" right?
<Ben64> yeah could just "sudo nano /var/log/rkhunter.log" or similar
<Paddy_NI> vim, gedit, kate, pluma etc
<agentk> no I used sudo name of text editor
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Ben64s example would suit your needs
<Paddy_NI> Replace nano with whatever it is you prefer
<Paddy_NI> If you use a graphical editor (has a gui) then I suggest using "gksu"
<Paddy_NI> Not sure if that is still required but I do it anyway
<k1l_> dont run sudo with gui
<agentk> now that i root -I do I have to do anything to close the root?
<Paddy_NI> k1l_: Exactly
<Ben64> agentk: you keep using root as a verb, what exactly did you do
<Ben64> also, you need to format and reinstall
<agentk> if I remember right i typed in term "root -i " followed by my user password
<k1l_> agentk: and rkhunter got a million of false positives. so if you dont have knowledge about it that info will not help.
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Backup/format/reinstall
<Ben64> k1l_: agentk believes that the computer had already been compromised
<Paddy_NI> agentk: It would be better for everyone
<agentk> it's too late to back up. if my files are corrupt.
<k1l_> ah ok. then it doesnt help anyway.
<agentk> I am concerned iwth the creation of the user account and the missing icons on my desktop.
<lotuspsychje> agentk: wich ubuntu version was this?
<agentk> my cpus were being maxed out and my ram was in mid range
<Ben64> agentk: you said someone ran a script from somewhere
<Ben64> protip - don't do that without knowing exactly what it does
<Kang0> (Kang0) Which may be better?  Sshelper or sshdroid?  For android app if someone has experience
<Paddy_NI> Kang0: For SSH?
<Paddy_NI> Kang0: I use JuiceSSH
<Paddy_NI> Non-free but it is pretty awesome
<Triffid_Hunter> I use connectbot for ssh client
<tulphoon> SSHDroid is pretty nice from what i've heard.
<agentk> i ran the script. I was looking at installing computation software. there was a dstro called mathbuntu. mathbuntu.org offered a script to install on top of ubuntu
<Kang0> I am looking for server too
<Kang0> Paddy_NI
<k1l_> agentk: that sounds more like a missing video driver.
<Paddy_NI> Triffid_Hunter: I have been meaning to revisit connectbot
<Kang0> Can sshdroid work as server and client both?  tulphoon
<agentk> video dirver?
<Ben64> Kang0: ask an android channel, thats not on topic here at all
<tulphoon> I would need to check up :)
<agentk> why would an account be created that I did not create?
<Kang0> Triffid_Hunter does it have server feature?  Connectbot
<Paddy_NI> tulphoon: SSHDroid is still on my phone too I must look at those again
<k1l_> agentk: what account?
<Triffid_Hunter> Kang0: no, use dropbox for server
<Triffid_Hunter> Kang0: sorry, dropbear
<Kang0> It requires rooting Triffid_Hunter
<Kang0> I m hunting solution without rotting
<tulphoon> Kang0 yes SSHDroid should world as a server.
<Triffid_Hunter> Kang0: ah, I root all my devices as a matter of principle
<tulphoon> You can connect to it.
<tulphoon> And do things inside of it.
<agentk> standard user account named and formated "TeMpOrArYmAtHbUnTu UsEr"
<Kang0> Client also??  Triffid_Hunter
<Triffid_Hunter> Kang0: I use connectbot for client
<Kang0> Client also??  tulphoon
<agentk> looks like what I used to see in the irc hacker channels
<Kang0> Two in one not available?  Triffid_Hunter
<Ben64> Kang0: Triffid_Hunter: tulphoon: please take the android app discussion elsewhere
<Kang0> Sirry i ll move soon once discussion is finished Ben64
<Ben64> uh, move it now because its not on topic at all?
<bazhang> !alis | Kang0
<ubottu> Kang0: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<bazhang> take the chat to an android or chat channel Kang0
<k1l_> agentk: so it wasnt mathubuntu it was mythbuntu?
<Kang0> Ok noted sure bazhang
<Ben64> k1l_: http://www.mathbuntu.org/
<Ben64> took a look at the script, its huge.
<agentk> no it was mathbuntu I formated it in the chat just the way i found it on my system.
<agentk> i have never heard of an app creating its own user account for an install and then there is the format used.
<agentk> this just sounds like some idiot playing on my system.
<k1l_> agentk: creating own users for programs is a common thing.
<agentk> why would a program need to run as it's own user?
<agentk> that to me looks like someone is trying to hide logging
<k1l_> agentk: just do a "cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd" in terminal
<agentk> what does that function do?
<k1l_> it lists all users build on your system
<agentk> ok, but explain the missing shortcuts from my desktop?
<razor_> WHO TF UP RN IT'S REAL NIGGA HOURS FAM
<Paddy_NI> :-|
<Paddy_NI> agentk: I think you are obsessing over the wrong thing
<k1l_> agentk: look into the dmesg and Xorg.log
<Paddy_NI> Missing desktop shortcuts are the least of your troubles if your system has been compromised
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: Thank you very much for your help earlier :-)
<agentk> kll_ what entry am i looking for?
<k1l_> agentk: errors
<agentk> ok
<Paddy_NI> I will now go and try to felt a damn roof in this rainy cold crappy grey day ;-(
<Paddy_NI> later
<agentk> going back to the user accounts term cmd. I did it, but all those are hidden processes accounts. the account I found was a User profile account.
<P0|0> -avz todo.rsync -avz my_local_folder/ root@192.168.0.101:/home/user/My_remote_folder
<P0|0> Why I get ssh err:
<P0|0> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.4 port 22: Connection refused
<P0|0> rsync -avz todo.rsync -avz my_local_folder/ root@192.168.0.101:/home/user/My_remote_folder
<agentk> explain why the install started hanging and my cpus were maxed out with very little network traffic?
<P0|0> Woops
<apw> sorinello, hey ... the fix for your vmware issue is now in -proposed and needs testing to confirm this kernel works
<agentk> it was installing a program that was only 385megs
<P0|0> I'm trying to copy sth, but I get ssh error! Why ssh?!
<P0|0> copying by rsync
<Ben64> P0|0: i'm wondering why the ip doesn't match
<lotuspsychje> agentk: wich mythbuntu version is this?
<Ben64> mathbuntu. not mythbuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats what i meant Ben64 sorry, im seeing that install script on their site
<agentk> mathbuntu! and I don't know off the top of my head. I know the installer was for 14 something and I was running 15
<Ben64> looks sketchy to me
<P0|0> Ben64: It's a bit messy, the command I'm using is here: rsync -avz my_local_folder/ root@192.168.1.2:~
<SA_> Merhaba
<Guest22732> come si passa da ubuntu a windous 10?e possibile
<SA_> hi
<Ben64> P0|0: ok, well the ip still isn't matching. but rsync uses ssh to transfer files
<SA_> AMK TÜRK YOKMU
<k1l_> !tr | SA_
<ubottu> SA_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<P0|0> Ben64: I tested it on different machines
<k1l_> agentk: ok. please inspect the install script and decide if there is anything suspicious.
<k1l_> agentk: just because there is cpu load doesnt mean there is some hacking going on
<agentk> wish I could kll_ i only know htm5 coding.
<Paddy_NI> Okay back, no box cutter / Stanley knife.
<agentk> by the way kll_ those logs aren't  on my machine.
<Paddy_NI> That's my excuse for not doing it any way
<P0|0> output: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8861288
<P0|0> command: rsync -avz my_local_folder/ root@192.168.1.2:~
<Paddy_NI> agentk: When I looked at that site earlier the script appears to have not changed since April 2015
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<agentk> the latest stable version through the software centre
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<agentk> brb
<k1l_> agentk: just from a quick look at it: it compiles lurch,maxima, octave, and such. so of course compiling will need a lot of cpu.
<AqD> hey anyone know git-integrated file manager except nautilus? (with overlay and git commands etc)
<k1l_> agentk: so could you please first get the facts right and not just say "i had cpu load i got hacked"
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, I would like to grant a regular user the power to start/stop/restart a upstart script
<P0|0> hey there
<Paddy_NI> AqD: Atom kinda has that
<AqD> Paddy_NI: THANK YOU!
<PCatinean> Does that mean I have to add him to exceptions for sudo commands for that service?
<Paddy_NI> AqD: Also any filemanager that you can embed a terminal in
<lexflex> hi all
<agentk> it was hanging on octave for 2=hours and the file was only 385megbytes
<P0|0> I'm trying to copy files from laptop (archlinux) to my desktop (manjaro) by: this command: rsync -avz my_local_folder/ root@192.168.1.2:~
<k1l_> agentk: filesize doesnt tell anything when compiling. you know what compiling is?
<P0|0> but I get error
<P0|0> output: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8861288
<agentk> it had installed all but 2 programs
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Next time just install the software you need, rather than hosing your system with some random install script
<lexflex> i wanted to report a bug but i'm not sure where/what package. The last software updater update has broken my system. I cannot boot with kernel 3.19.0-51 but i can boot with 3.19.0-43
<agentk> i wanted the packaged deal
<k1l_> agentk: you did not even read what the installer prompted you. you just pressed enter, right?
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Hackers typically seek the lazy
<agentk> getting back to the version brb
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> "hackers"
<Paddy_NI> Also I am cleaning the Vault for your bank agentk and I require your bank account details
<agentk> no, read the install
<Paddy_NI> kidding
<Paddy_NI> :-P
<agentk> haha
<k1l_> agentk: there is a mathbuntu.log. go and read that in the $workingdir you set it to work
<agentk> whats that past site again/ i wanna share something with you all while i work in the term to get the ver.
<Paddy_NI> agentk: paste.ubuntu.org
<Kang0> Can someone help me to lift my ban from # ubuntu-offtopic
<agentk> k
<k1l_> Kang0: you need to register and log in to freenode
<k1l_> !register | Kang0
<ubottu> Kang0: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lexflex> hi again
<Kang0> Ok k1l_
<lexflex> could someone kindly advise in how to report this bug, or in which package? should i even report it to ubuntu since it seems to be that the latest kernel bricks my system?
<hateball> !bug | lexflex
<ubottu> lexflex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<agentk> here you go! http://paste.ubuntu.com/15204999/
<lexflex> that's what I'm trying to do yes, but i'm unsure which ooption to pick
<lexflex> there's 3 options that are update related
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Just a simple "lsb_release -a" would have done
<k1l_> agentk: please stop suspecting mathbuntu script if you dont even looked int the scripts yourself. i looked at it 3 minutes and all your points are invalid
<k1l_> agentk: and rkhunter will not help you since you dont know what is a false positive and what not
<agentk> ok kll_ the version s 15.10 wily
<mickeratta> hi everyone
<mickeratta> <mickeratta> can some one PLZ help me i am kind of a noob when it comes to Linux
<mickeratta> <mickeratta> i would like to join a irc channel called https:webirc.nullim.org
<mickeratta> <mickeratta> but using xchat i dunno how to do
<agentk> Paddy_WI trying to make sure I don't miss anything you guys are directing at me.
<mickeratta> please help me some one
<k1l_> agentk: look at the mathbuntu.log in the workingdir of that script. and the installed asked you several things you just pressed enter. it needs lots of cpu power to compile those programs too.
<k1l_> agentk: just look at "installMathbuntu" and "installMethods" of that script. that is obvious
<jushur> mickeratta: open your web browser, point it to https://webirc.nullim.org
<mickeratta> yeah but the thing is i thing the admin at that irc is runnning bad script
<k1l_> mickeratta: then dont join that irc network
<mickeratta> he is a real husler and is using shit that people write in that chat for his own gain
<Paddy_NI> agentk: I think at this point you should backup your system and reinstall. I would also recommend not running an unmaintained script from almost a year ago on your system and then wonder why you have problems
<lexflex> hateball: is a bug caused by the latest kernel-upgrade more a "dist-upgrade" or a "release-upgrade"?
<sebbu> oh, ubuntu-classroom channel is closing
<jushur> mickeratta: plz go away.
<mickeratta> yeah i know but stil the only way to connatct some of my maits around the world
<sebbu> ubuntu don't promote learning anymore ?
<agentk> kill_ what happen to my shortcuts, buddy? and why woudl the script create a user account not a process account but a account that i could see when I go to switch user accounts?
<popey> sebbu: that project isn't active, no
<k1l_> agentk: read the things i listed.
<jushur> !offtopic | mickeratta
<ubottu> mickeratta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Paddy_NI> popey: It has been waaaay too long since your last podcast, I'm hurting real bad man...
<mickeratta> aa ok sry guys
<popey> Paddy_NI: next one next week
<Paddy_NI> popey: :-)
<agentk> explain to me why linux is the ideal for the math and science fields?
<popey> agentk: that's not really a support question.
<k1l_> agentk: because people need to use their brainsto do science and math
<sebbu> because it runs matlab and mathematica an plenty other software ? :p
<sebbu> oh wait...
<milan> hello
<milan> anyone here?
<popey> !ask | milan
<ubottu> milan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roberto_> list
<hateball> lexflex: I'd file the bug against the kernel
<lexflex> hateball, ubuntu launchpad, yes?
<agentk> lol
<hateball> lexflex: do you know which kernel is giving you trouble?
<lexflex> yes, 3.19.0-51, while 3.19.0-43 works fine
<hateball> lexflex: then you can run for example "ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.19.0-51-generic"
<agentk> you all know how I tole you that I deleted the user account, IT'S BACK!!! Now who is crazy!
<Paddy_NI> agentk: That could be recreated for many other reasons
<lexflex> hateball, thanks, i was already at the bug form on the website but i changed the package to that one
<velusunivers-sys> hello all, is there anyway of locking root down so it can only be remotly connected by a certain ip address?
<hateball> lexflex: :)
<Paddy_NI> velusunivers-sys: You mean ssh?
<agentk> Puddy_WI you must think I am REALLY stupid
<velusunivers-sys> yes
<hateball> root ssh is not enabled default
<hateball> nor is root, at all
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Nope
<velusunivers-sys> in a vps it is
<agentk> looks like i get to reinstall the os
<Paddy_NI> agentk: You are just beating this in to the ground man
<Paddy_NI> agentk: At least then you will have peace of mind
<Paddy_NI> Somewhat
<Paddy_NI> agentk: Once reinstalled, return and then perhaps seek assistance with installing the individual applications of that script
<agentk> I know what is up, I wish i hadn't done what i did.
<Paddy_NI> agentk: You should always dig at the very least 6 foot down
<Paddy_NI> agentk: :-)
<leonarth> how do you skip seeing the release notes with 'apt -y full-upgrade' ?
<agentk> naw. I am good. If it isnt in the repository i am leaving it alone!
<Paddy_NI> agentk: PPAs are incredibly handy
<Paddy_NI> !ppa | agentk
<ubottu> agentk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<agentk> ok. gotta go reinstall
<Paddy_NI> agentk: :-)
<velusunivers-sys> is there a way in a vps to lock access to the root in ssh to a certain ip address i.e so you can only login if it comes from ip 1.1.1.1
<txmoose> morning all.  Got a hostname problem with 14.04.4, if someone could help me out.  Devices that I installed with my 14.04.2-server iso would take the hostname 'foo', but now, with my the 14.04.4 install media, they're taking the hostname 'foo.local'.  Is there any way to change that back to the previous behavior during install?
<crond> Can anyone direct me to a good resource on setting up lvm encryption with 2 physical drives not in a raid array? I want to use SSD#1 as / and SSD#2 as /home.  When I went through the installer and made an unencrypted /boot, and set each drive as a physical volume for encryption, and made an encrypted swap, the installer just froze on formatting the swap partition
<MonkeyDust> !raid | crond start here
<ubottu> crond start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kozukumi> afternoon all
<crond> I know the drives work, because I was able to install *unencrypted* with no issues
<crond> MonkeyDust, but I don't want raid.
<MonkeyDust> crond  ok, *not* in a raid, i misread
<crond> yeah, I know how to set up LVM for 1 drive no issue, I just happen to have 2 physical drives in my laptop. (well, 3, but I'm only using 2 for Linux)
<crond> hence wanting one for / and one for /home
<txmoose> crond: the beauty of lvm is that it doesn't matter about drive boundaries.  You could just add both drives to the same volume group, then have a separate logical volume for / and /home
<txmoose> If you're using LVM, it's actually more work to make each physical drive something different.
<crond> txmoose, so how would I do that in the ubuntu installer? or do I need to manually set up the drives first in the livecd?
<txmoose> mmm truth be told, I haven't used the installer in ages... But I recall it being "similarish" to doing LVM from cli.
<txmoose> I'm looking for a guide
<chotaz`w> Can I check a package current version and update date via apt?
<chotaz`w> I want to know when the last version of spotify was made available in repository.spotify.com
<txmoose> crond: http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/installing-ubuntu-14-04-on-raid-1-and-lvm/  This has, about half way down, explanations of how to set up LVM via the ubuntu installer.
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`w  there's apt-cache policy and apt-cache show
<txmoose> It has RAID above, but you can skip that part, then just adapt the lvm part to fit your needs
<crond> txmoose, thanks!
<txmoose> np bud, good luck with it
<Cablegunmaster> how can I keep myself from typing "sudo vim" everytime I wanna edit a file xD?
<Cablegunmaster> except for not typing
<txmoose> Cablegunmaster: edit files that your user owns ;)
<MonkeyDust> Cablegunmaster  sudo -e opens a text file with the default editor
<txmoose> But if you *have* to be root, you can use sudo -i to just become root
<Cablegunmaster> I just edit some django files. so I should chown them?
<chotaz`w> MonkeyDust, apt-cache policy provides no dates, only versions, i'll try show
<chotaz`w> thanks!
<ck_mfc> sudo su -
<ck_mfc> ftw
<txmoose> Cablegunmaster: ideally, the files should be owned by whatever user your webserver is, but if your webserver does not need write access to the files, just read, then you can have whatever user you want own the files as long as the webserver user can read the file.
<k1l_> ck_mfc: troll somewhere elese please
<ck_mfc> Trolling? lol. was just an answer to Cablegunmaster, because he wanted to how he could keep himself from writing sudo vim everytime???
<ck_mfc> *he wanted to know how
<lotuspsychje> !who | ck_mfc and avoid this in the future
<ubottu> ck_mfc and avoid this in the future: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<txmoose> ck_mfc: it's generally considered poor practice to just be root, at least under Ubuntu, I believe.  I suggested sudo -i above, but stated that it was not the ideal solution, then discussed file ownership options for him.
<ck_mfc> If we didnt laugh, we would cry
<k1l_> ck_mfc: he was already answered with sudo -i or sudo -s. that is how it works on ubuntu without breaking all the environmen variables
<mmkumr> How to use the bot?
<k1l_> i know people still think they are the linux gurus and need to sudo su -  but that is not the right place for #ubuntu
<mmkumr> ubottu: Tutorial?
<ubottu> mmkumr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | mmkumr
<ubottu> mmkumr: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<k1l_> !bot | mmkumr
<ubottu> mmkumr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<BlazingFire> hi
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: welcome, how can we help you?
<BlazingFire> is this chat only for getting support work related to ubuntu or somethign else too?
<milan> can i install raspberry pi in ubuntu?
<mattkim> Could somebody tell me how to control the mouse pointer using the keyboard "FASTER" in universal access?
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: yes ubuntu support questions belong here
<lotuspsychje> !arm | milan
<ubottu> milan: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<mmkumr> !search | Ubuntu 16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04: Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<mmkumr> !search Ubuntu 16.04
<ubottu> Found: xenial
<Cablegunmaster> thx txmoose :) , basically a beginner on linux and python.
<lotuspsychje> mmkumr: you can join #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<k1l_> milan: there is snappy core and ubuntu mate 15.10 for rpi2. rpi1 cant run ubuntu
<txmoose> Cablegunmaster: we all start somewhere, np bud
<BlazingFire> my laptop does not shutdown properly most ofthe times , it just gets stuck at some part . What can I do to get more details about my specific problem(it might be a graphics card issue)?
<urban_> if Ive been working on a tortoise svn repository, is it possible to access it from ubuntu?
<Cablegunmaster> urban_, offcourse! thats possible :)
<urban_> thats a relief
<Cablegunmaster> the question is the repository is it on your own pc , or on a remote pc?
<Cablegunmaster> meaning did you push your commits?
<urban_> remote pc
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: can you press F1 during shutdown process to see where it hangs?
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: textbased shutdown should show errors or something to freeze perhaps
<BlazingFire> it have splash off already
<BlazingFire> yes most of the times its shows the shutdown message
<BlazingFire> then hangs there
<crond> I know mine would hang for like 1.5 mins til I disabled some CUPS stuff.
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: at wich point exactly
<crond> but that's likely not your issue if it's freezing entirely
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: whats the last text you see
<urban_> Cablegunmaster: so will it just work if I connect to the repository with some linux svn tool?
<BlazingFire> i dont remember exactly right now , but itsays something like shutdown or poweroff
<BlazingFire> and then its stuck there
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: wich ubuntu version is this?
<BlazingFire> I thought its some issue coz of AMD graphics card and tried some solutions but it didnt work
<Cablegunmaster> urban_, install the subversion tool on your ubuntu first :)
<Cablegunmaster> urban_, using synaptic package manager
<BlazingFire> 15.04 right now but had it in 14.04 too
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: 15.04 is end of life mate
<BlazingFire> it used to work earlier when i installed 15.04 then after some time problem started again
<BlazingFire> ya i know , actually i have exams right now so i wanted to not mess up with it right now
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: sudo halt -p meanwhile and clean install a supported version asap
<faekjarz> Hey there, seemingly i've missed a memo or something. By now i tested 2 daily-live ISOs - Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 x64 (20160225.1) and plain Ubuntu 16.04 x64 (20160226) - and none of them let me install onto a ZFS-root (/). What's the deal? Is this ZedFS inclusion limited to virtualisation, containers and stuff? Or is it not yet implemented in the installer?
<lotuspsychje> faekjarz: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 issues please
<faekjarz> lotuspsychje: 'aight :)
<BlazingFire> fresh install will remove all programs isint it , will upgrade not work?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | BlazingFire
<ubottu> BlazingFire: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: personally i would not trust my system anymore
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BlazingFire> well then i guess i cant help it , will do it after the exams. If i install all the programs i have right now , it won't be a problem isnint ?
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: if you install a supported version, package versions will automatic be the right version
<BlazingFire> no i mean the other softwares i have installed , can it be the case that any software is messing up?
<afidegnum> hello, i m having problem installing or remove android studio, this is what Im facing. can anyone help ? http://www.hastebin.com/gunoyenibu.vhdl
<lotuspsychje> BlazingFire: like i say i would not trust upgrade from an eol version personally
<xxx> what is the .bashrc that i have under my users
<BlazingFire> ok thanks for the help, i will do it asap
<xxx> plz someone help me
<urban_> Cablegunmaster: Got it working! Thanks for the help. I was pre tty annoyed when found out that tortoise only worked on windows, and that I might have to revert back to it :) a bunch of libraries I try to install are a real pain to get working on windows, so I'm hoping the grass is greener, since the libraries are mostly developed on linux :)
<xxx> trying to find out how my mate is hacking my fng computer
<lotuspsychje> xxx: this is ubuntu support here mate
<Cablegunmaster> yay helped someone :) no probs urban_
<k1l_> xxx: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sample-bashrc.html
<Cablegunmaster> xxx, how do you know he hacked your pc? :p is he your linux guru brother? :)
<jackfr> hello everyone
<abdooo> hello guys
<Cablegunmaster> hey jack, how are yah?
<Cablegunmaster> just ask questions xD
<jackfr> not bad thank you. been a since i've been on an irc node :)
<jackfr> been a while*
<jackfr> ping timeout <-- oh the memories :)
<xxx> nick jj
<debindi> hiiiiiiiii
<context> context@client:/var/log$ service docker start * Docker is managed via upstart, try using service docker
<context> ooops not root
<jushur> xxx: why are you changing IP and nick? mickeratta. feels a lot like your just trolling.
<xxx> no not changing my ip just going true a vpn
<jushur> xxx: did you know its actually pretty meningless doing so, when you use applications that bleed your true ip?
<k1l_> xxx: mickeratta please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. for your "hacker topics" please see other channels or irc networks.
<xxx> can u recommend any
<MonkeyDust> xxx  use ##test, not this channel (or was it #test)
<phre4k> how do I regenerate Grubs config again? grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<phre4k> ah, grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg seems to be better. amirite?
<niko> /101/101
<lerner> help me understand what legacy versions are...
<k1l_> lerner: old version
<lerner> k1l_, are those maintained or left to rust?
<k1l_> lerner: what exactly?
<lerner> request policy and request policy continued are 2 firefox addons
<lerner> the first one is the legacy version
<k1l_> that sounds like: its dead and we made a new one.
<lerner> fine...
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lerner> thx k1l_
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> my CPU supports 64 bit afaics, so I downloaded the .iso, burned it to a USB, and booted off it. however, the boot screen stalled. what to do?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: the iso of...
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: amd64
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: ubuntu version
<Kartagis> 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: 14.04.4 is out
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: at wich point does it freeze?
<Kartagis> wait, it was .4
<Kartagis> sorry
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: at boot screen
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: can you press F1 to see errors where it hangs exactly?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: no response
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: the ubuntu dots moving?
<Kartagis> nope
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: did they move at the start?
<Kartagis> that's what I mean by stalled
<Kartagis> nope
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: what of system are you installing to?
<Kartagis> desktop, if you mean that
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: brand of the pc? how did you create the stick?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: HP and dd
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: startup disk creator gave me errors
<Kartagis> that's why I used dd
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: whats the ubuntu version you created the stick from?
<Kartagis> 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: you had a working trusty, why didnt you just update?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: things didn't go well when trying to install a second os, and I wanted to get rid of it, so I wanted to boot off LiveUSB
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: can you still enter grub without stalling?
<Kartagis> also, I may want to install amd64 if things go well
<Kartagis> didn't try that
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: you tried other usb ports? other usb sticks?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: I've just burned a i386, and that worked on the same port
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: maybe something went bad with the stick, as usb creator failed?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: try a reformat the stick with gparted perhaps first?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: after usb creator failed, I went gparted way
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog while you create your ubuntu usb, maybe something usefull there
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: plugin the stick after the command
<richud> hi, could anyone using 15.10 confirm that restarting NetworkManager doesnt restart dnsmasq ?
<MonkeyDust> richud  that's very specific ... what brings you here, what's the bigger picture
<richud> any dnsmasq config added in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/ is ignored when restadning NetworkManager because it appears to no longer restart dnsmasq
<LTC> hello
<jesperson> Hello LTC
<michael__> list
<Space> my display didn't configure right after install can someone help me that ?
<Space> with*
<MonkeyDust> richud  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Space> the corners are all cut off basically I dont even see the top taskbar :(
<LTC> give me sources.list ubntu 14.04 LTC
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: http://imagebin.ca/v/2YJ01IpN4Lma
<richud> monkey: workstation , I tried on a live boot and same
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: did you record the tail also?
<drac0666> How i can permanently set Device Accel Constant Deceleration ? I have script that runs at startup but when i unplug mouse it gets back to default value=1.
<Kartagis> nothing in tail
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: thats hard to believe when you plugin an usb
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: try again please, tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/plug back in the usb
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  what lotuspsychje says ...  you'll see a change in real time
<richud> monkeydust: are you using 15.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> richud  no 14.04.4, why do you ask
<richud> monkey: wondering if you could try it, but it works fine on 14.04
<MonkeyDust> richud  try what ... i have 15.10 as a vm
<MonkeyDust> oh, dnsmasq
<richud> pidof dnsmasq; systemctl restart NetworkManager; pidof dnsmasq
<richud> on 14.04 it should change as networkmanager restarts it, on 15.10 it doesn
<MonkeyDust> richud  i'm not familiar with dnsmasq, but i'll install and try it
<richud> it should be there already as by default networkmanager uses it
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: do you want me to tail for the usb I created with amd64 before?
<ZERO09> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT LEARNING
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: i need the tail command before you start creating and before plugin the usb
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: creating vis usb creator?
<MonkeyDust> ZERO09  turn off caps
<Kartagis> via*
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: sure, but also the usb detecting from ubuntu i wanna see on the tail
<ZERO09> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: how about you just tail that part first, plugin the usb
<Fragensteller> Seid gegrüßt.
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: http://paste.debian.net/405352/ plugin and plugoff
<Fragensteller> kann mir jemand mit meinen Soundproblemen helfen?
<Pici> !de | Fragensteller
<ubottu> Fragensteller: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Kartagis> nothing with usb creater
<pantato> quit
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: this doesnt look good mate: usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 1
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: do you have another usb to try with?
<Kartagis> I have several usbs here
<MonkeyDust> RyanKnack
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: ok try to create on another one please
<Kartagis> weird, this usb didn't spit any errors
<Kartagis> in usb creator
<btwebdev> i'm trying to append an env var (NODE_ENV=prod) to a text file, but not sure what to put before the >> /env.txt
<Kartagis> btwebdev: echo
<btwebdev> echo NODE_ENV=prod >> env.txt ?
<Kartagis> aye
<btwebdev> Kartagis: thanks. in quotes?
<btwebdev> perfect, thanks! Kartagis
<Kartagis> try that
<Kartagis> no need though
<Kartagis> since you don't have any spaces
<Sky2939> hey guys, postfix keeps kicking back the following error: fatal: cannot execute /usr/sbin/postconf!
<Sky2939> Iliterally don't know what to do next, can anyone point me in the right direction ;3
<Kartagis> Sky2939: try #ubuntu-server please
<Sky2939> okay
<MonkeyDust> 'Iliterally don't know what to do next', sounds dramatic
<richud> monkey: did you try in VM and find dnsmasq isnt restarting? (sorry to pester)
<MonkeyDust> richud  my old laptop can't handle vm's anymore, had to hard reboot it ... i'm no help
<Kartagis> I'm now making backups now, going to install amd64
<richud> monkey: ok no worries, thanks anyway
<MonkeyDust> richud  for autocompletion, type mon and then hit tab
<richud> MonkeyDust, sorry it has been a good decade or two since I last used IRC :)
<Kartagis> how do I find out again if CPU supports 64bit?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: What's the CPU?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  sudo dmidecode --type 4
<richud> Kartagis,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kartagis> richud: what am I looking for?
<Kartagis> yea, supports 64bit
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust, cheers
<richud> Kartagis,  under flags it should say lm if 64 bit
<richud> lm = long mode = 64bit
<richud> Kartagis,  or more easily, just do lscpu
<thms> I have ubuntu server setup, SSH is working but I cannot SFTP as root (but can SSH as root)
<MonkeyDust> thms  1) ssh as root is a bad idea -- 2) there's also #ubuntu-server
<velusunivers-sys> what would be the ubuntu equivelent of lebz-devel
<velusunivers-sys> libz-devel
<MonkeyDust> velusunivers-sys  what's libz (with z)
<MonkeyDust> !find libz
<ubottu> Found: libzeitgeist-1.0-1, libzeitgeist-1.0-1-dbg, libzeitgeist-2.0-0, libzeitgeist-2.0-0-dbg, libzeitgeist-2.0-dev, libzeitgeist-2.0-doc, libzeitgeist-dev, libzeitgeist-doc, libzephyr-dev, libzephyr4 (and 150 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libz&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<velusunivers-sys> http://www.dataparksearch.org/dpsearch-install.en.html
<velusunivers-sys> sorry zlib
<velusunivers-sys> !find zlib-devel
<MonkeyDust> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubottu> Package/file zlib-devel does not exist in wily
<ubottu> zlib1g-dev (source: zlib): compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4 (wily), package size 162 kB, installed size 394 kB
<velusunivers-sys> so it would be lbzlg-devel
<MonkeyDust> velusunivers-sys  it's 1g, dont mix 1 and lowercase L
<bek_> hello i have aproblem with my grub error and i was trying to solve sudo apt-get update and then    sudo apt-get install boot-repair but i cant find the boot-repair  any help?
<velusunivers-sys> ok
<bek_> and i have  tryed the following    link  http://askubuntu.com/questions/449428/unable-to-locate-package-boot-repair-in-14-04 but still the same error?
<teward> bek_: boot-repair's not in the repos you need to add a PPA to get it
<bek_> teward: yeah i have already add ppa " add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair"
<teward> bek_: did you then do `sudo apt-get update` before trying to instlal the boot-repair package?
<MonkeyDust> bek_  mind: ppas are not supported here, consider contacting the ppa maintainer
<teward> ^ that
<teward> MonkeyDust: though, actually, it's in the help.ubuntu.com docs, so...
<teward> MonkeyDust: so the issue at hand is that they're not able to 'see the package'
<teward> (and I know 14.04 has it in that PPA :P)
<benjamin_> hi
<bek_> teward:yeah it is already updated
<bek_> MonkeyDust:how can  i contact the  ppa maintener is there any easy solution because iam stuck her?
<bratchley> hey, I'm more used to RHEL/Fedora. Is ufw analogous to firewalld? Meaning if it's being used I should be making my firewall changes using that? Or am I good to just run iptables commands without worrying if I'm going to run afoul of anything or get overwritten?
<Grimpus> Hello
<Grimpus> i'm trying to hide files without renamig them (. convention)
<Grimpus> I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/713574/can-i-hide-files-so-that-they-are-hidden-on-both-windows-and-linux
<Grimpus> but i cannot get it to work
<MonkeyDust> bratchley  if you don't get an answer here, ##security is quite populated   (double #)
<heirlooms> hey i am unable to open my ubuntu software center ? what should i do ?
<MonkeyDust> heirlooms  what happens when you try
<heirlooms> MonkeyDust, for compiling marble android i changed my  defaault python version to python3 version .. after that it's not working .. i again changed by python version to previous on e.. bt still same  error is comming
<wiak> hey there, hmm does anyone know if there is a way to setup alsa/pulse to default to program volume? not master/system?
<velusunivers-sys> hello im wanting help with aspell i have installed it but how do i configure it?
<wiak> velusunivers-sys did try searching aspell guide on google? :=)
<velusunivers-sys> yes
<velusunivers-sys> it says the conf is in etc but i cant find it
<llutz> velusunivers-sys: create one then
<yyuuo1> Hello. I am running on ubuntu/trusty64. I would like to create python package version 2.7.5 (which is not in apt). What is the best way to create a package with my python version for ubuntu? Thanks.
<velusunivers-sys> ok but what should go in it,
<velusunivers-sys> how should it be set out
<velusunivers-sys> i cant find much help on this
<Shed-34046> can i get some help with ubuntu?
<wiak> Shed-34046 new here you?
<wiak> did you try telling us your problem?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Shed-34046
<ubottu> Shed-34046: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz> velusunivers-sys: http://aspell.net/man-html/Customizing-Aspell.html#Customizing-Aspell
<Shed-34046> I did a ubuntu persistent cache on a usb drive and when i booted up the system lagged and apps froze up non-stop.. barely usable.. i remember a year ago this happened and i redone the live usb thing without the cache thing and it didn't lag like this.. is this just because its USB and SWAP isn't available or what?
<wiak> hardware? if on a 128MB machine yes but if on a 4GB machine no
<Shed-34046> Intel Pentium b960 with 2nd gen intel hd graphics 500GB HDD and 4GB of ram.
<Shed-34046> was it just because it was on USB? what exactly is persistent cache btw?
<wiak> data stays between reboots?
<Shed-34046> I'm just confused by what made apps freeze and such while running it from the live cd/usb thing
<Shed-34046> is it likely to do this once installed?
<renatosilva> someone please send me easy tutorial for setting up smtp server only for sending email from localhost to external world?
<renatosilva> been reading lots of stuff, all different, all failing
<llutz> renatosilva: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-ssmtp.html
<MonkeyDust> !smtp | renatosilva start here
<ubottu> renatosilva start here: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html
<olive_> Hello, what is the command line command to start the gnome-sound-applet or some equivelent?
<wiak> olive_ try searching apt for alsa volume or control etc
<olive_> wiak: I have no idea if I'm using alsa or pulse or whatever and I'm looking for something that's agnostic
<olive_> its for a configuration file that's used by multiple computers
<crond> olive_, if you're on a recent version of Ubuntu desktop, you have pulseaudio
<olive_> looks like volti is exactly what I need
<MonkeyDust> !info volti
<ubottu> volti (source: volti): control audio volume from system tray/notification area. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-5 (wily), package size 138 kB, installed size 514 kB
<olive_> so I installed gnome-applet but I have no idea whats inside it... how can I find out?
<olive_> it probably has lots of useful things, but I don't know what commands to run
<wiak> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in wily
<wiak> olive_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer ?
<MonkeyDust> alsamixder is part of something else
<\9> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.29-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 923 kB, installed size 2128 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<\9> alsamixer comes from that
<olive_> wiak, MonkeyDust: how do I found out what runnable commands exist within a package?
<drac0666> olive_, just type alsamixer
<\9> though it should come by default
<C28> ciao
<C28> !list
<ubottu> C28: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<drac0666> \9, i think it is by default
<\9> right
<wiak> olive_ man program
<wiak> ?
<\9> olive_: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ should give a detailed listing of files within a package
<olive_> wiak: "No manual entry for gnome-applets"
<faulus> i registered a non-interactive script in the "Startup Applications Preferences" gui. to my surprise, that script isn't killed when i use the "Log Out" dialog, the one that says "Are you shure you want to close all programs and log out from your account?". the script: http://pastebin.com/Z5AxRTvz
<\9> olive_: another alternative is apt-file
<\9> olive_: yet another is to download the deb and extract it
<faulus> how do i register a non-interactive script, having it killed on logout?
<\9> e.g. apt-get download gnome-applets
<olive_> https://packages.ubuntu.com/ is down I think
<faulus> this is ubuntu 15.10.
<olive_> apt-file is installing
<drac0666> olive_, why dont you just use alsamixer ? or pavucontrol?
<olive_> drac0666: I'm using volti, it seems fine
<olive_> drac0666: but I'm also trying to find sources for other taskbar applets
<drac0666> olive_, oh ok
<olive_> drac0666: I'm running i3wm so I don't get all the nice ubuntu things running by default, so I'm trying to figure out how to run them manually or find substitutes
<olive_> network, sound, multimedia keys, etc
<olive_> MonkeyDust, wiak: I figured out my problems, thanks for the help!
<darkxploit> hi guys
<darkxploit> how to become an ubuntu embassador
<darkxploit> ?
<MonkeyDust> darkxploit  meaning?
<darkxploit> i have seen sttufs liek fedora ambassador
<MonkeyDust> !contribute | darkxploit there's this
<ubottu> darkxploit there's this: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<darkxploit> i can contribute in many ways.. like commits, bugs, creating groups, tutorials and meetups etc..
<Gambit15> Guys, I'm writing up a script to "reset" cloned VMs & regenerate UUIDs, keys, etc
<Gambit15> Other than fstab & perhaps grub, what else might need updating with the new UUIDs?
<wellick> hi. I have vbox and I want to run ubuntu full screen. I know I need to install guest additions but I?m unsure if I should do it from the repositories or from Virtual Box Manager
<Gambit15> IIRC, vbox has its own repo which is more up-to-date
<Gambit15> The Ubuntu vbox repos are old
<wellick> Gambit15: i was reading it here but maybe this info is outdated then? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/build-essential/
<wellick> I'm a bit confused as to what I need to install then.
<texla> I made a usb pen drive from ubuntu 14.04.4 it will run on the computer I made it on but not on my laptop with the same ubuntu version
<Gambit15> wellick, check the official vbox site
<wellick> k, thanks
<Gambit15> At least the last time I used vbox, they had all the info there
<Gambit15> But yeah, when you're going to install something new, that's somewhat important, check if the developer has their own repos first
<drac0666> wellick, on ur guest instal virtualbox-guest-dkms
<wiak> attack of the quits? :O
<Bassem> how to mount sda3 as exec by default
<marko> hi folks
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  in fstab
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, how can i do it
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  read this as an introduction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, i have this command line but it seems it dosnt work
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, UUID=086D1D34086D1D34 /media/E ntfs-3g exec,users,permissions 0 0
<xgpt> Hey! I need help setting up a VPN server. Something simple would be amazing. OpenVPN is far too finicky and I feel like an idiot when I'm trying to set it up. I've seriously never used it correctly. I even tried a PPTP guide and that didn't work! Ugh...I'm ready to give up.
<compdoc> xgpt, I thinl openvpn is one of the easier ones
<compdoc> think
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  try ntfs, without the 3g
<xgpt> it's super fiddly with all of this manual key generation...
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  no, 3g is ok
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, so
<compdoc> dont need keys. just passwords
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  find examples on the pages i suggested
<bluesfreak72> Hi there.  I'm running wily and have installed compiz.  In the compizconfig-settings-manager, I can't check or uncheck any boxes.  Also, all the checked boxes are grayed out.  How do I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> bluesfreak72: are you on unity?
<fcastillo> does anybody has problems putting their monitors in stand-by/off when one of them is connected via HDMI. Mine turn off for a couple of minutes and then they all turn on except the HDMI one. When moving the mouse to wake up the HDMI one, it refuses to turn on afterwards
<fcastillo> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> bluesfreak72: do you own everything in your home dir and the permissions are right?
<bluesfreak72> Eric^^: I fixed it, but I'm probably going to have to log out and back in to have it apply.  BRB in a few...
<bluesfreak72> Eric^^:  I set the permissions correctly and logged out and back in.  That didn't resolve the issue.
<ioria> bluesfreak72, do you have the plugins installed ?
<fcastillo> bluesfreak72: is this a fresh install of Ubuntu? are you missing the plugins?
<ioria>  !info compiz-plugins
<lotuspsychje> bluesfreak72: or not the right graphics driver?
<ubottu> compiz-plugins (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.2+15.10.20151202-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1708 kB, installed size 6244 kB
<lotuspsychje> plugins and plugins-extras are optional, should work with ccsm only
<bluesfreak72> EriC^^ I set the permissions correctly and logged out and back in.  That didn't resolve the issue.
<EriC^^> bluesfreak72: do you own everything?
<EriC^^> bluesfreak72: try find ~ ! -user $USER
<Shed-34046> Idk if anybody answered my question from like 2 hours ago or not.. but is it normal for the apps/programs on the live cd/usb of ubuntu with presistent cache to freeze up a lot? Would it do this when installed you think or no? If i have no pressistent cache set no lag/freeze up
<bluesfreak72> EriC^^:  I own everything in my home dir.  ls -l says scott scott on user/group.
<EriC^^> bluesfreak72: ls -lR ~/.config/compiz ~/.compiz | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> bluesfreak72: typo, ls -lR ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.compiz | nc termbin.com 9999
<bluesfreak72> The find command brought up nothing relating to compiz.  Running the ls -lR command...
<EriC^^> ok
<Shed-34046> I want to know..
<Shed-34046> as i really might install it soon my windows 8.1 machine is nagging me hardcore about upgrading to windows 10..
<Shed-34046> last time i upgraded to windows 10 it messed up my laptop
<thms> I have ubuntu server setup, SSH is working but I cannot SFTP as root (but can SSH as root)
<xangua> Shed-34046: what does that has to do with Ubuntu?
<bluesfreak72> EriC^^:  On the ls -lR command, it says neither of the files exist.  I do have a ~/.config/compiz-1 dir that seems to be populated.  Should I rename it to ~/.config/compiz???
<Shed-34046> xangua i have had a question about ubuntu ""Idk if anybody answered my question from like 2 hours ago or not.. but is it normal for the apps/programs on the live cd/usb of ubuntu with presistent cache to freeze up a lot? Would it do this when installed you think or no? If i have no pressistent cache set no lag/freeze up""
<Shed-34046> thinking of going to ubuntu :)
<EriC^^> bluesfreak72: no, try ls -lR ~/.config/compiz-1
<lotuspsychje> Shed-34046: just install ubuntu then?
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, User mounted partitions, e.g. when using the ‘user’ or ‘users’ mount options in the /etc/fstab file, are done with the ‘noexec’ mount option by default for security reasons.
<fcastillo> Shed-34046: it all depends on your system configuration. The live cd/usb uses your RAM and if you don't have enough it might freeze quite often
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, Solution: Add the ‘exec’ mount option to the end of the mount options. It’s important that the option to be the last one, otherwise other mount option can over judge its effect.
<Shed-34046> facstillo i have 4GB DDR3
<bluesfreak72> EriC^^: Renaming the dir did the job.  Thanks for your help.
<fcastillo> Shed-34046: 4GB is really not a lot of memory, specially not for running a live cd/usb. The live feature is designed to just test the system but not a final working version
<compdoc> 4GB is plenty
<ouroumov__> Shed-34046, when you say freeze do you mean the apps become unresponsive and stay that way forever ?
<ouroumov__> Oh god I just used the word "app" when I meant "program" I'm being corrupted by our rotten society
<jackwebs> Hey, can anyone help. I've just installed the MATE desktop on Ubuntu 14.04, now when I suspend the computer, I have to log in twice when I re-open it.
<jackwebs> I get the regular Ubuntu log in screen, and another one that came with MATE
<jackwebs> is this the right place to ask?
<fcastillo> jackwebs: I think it's because you have lightdm and mdm installed
<jackwebs> fcastillo, how do I check if I have mdm?
<jackwebs> I have lightdm for sure
<bts-sio> bonjour
<lotuspsychje> !fr | bts-sio
<ubottu> bts-sio: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fcastillo> jackwebs: lightdm is the one Unity uses, mdm is the mate one. Maybe this ubuntu question can help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/143192/how-can-i-replace-lightdm-with-mdm
<bts-sio> hey
<MonkeyDust> mdm is mint
<jackwebs> it doesn't seem like i have mdm installed
<zave> anyone seeing this today? ... E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcups2_1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<ioria> jackwebs, i don't have mate , but maybe the first is lightdm locker and the second is mate-screensaver , check the second
<MonkeyDust> zave  link is dead
<fcastillo> jackwebs: for some reason I though you had linux mint mate edition... sorry about that
<zave> MonkeyDust: how do i fix that?
<jackwebs> no worries fcastillo , no I have ubuntu 14.04 with mate installed
<MonkeyDust> zave  you cant fix a dead link, it simply is no longer there
<grawity> zave: apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> zave  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<jackwebs> hmmm mate-screensaver, i'll have a look ioria
<zave> grawity: problem is it's a docker container
<zave> grawity: apt-get update?
<Shed-34046> ouroumov__ it just becomes unresponsive then becomes responsive but whenever i try to do something it becomes unresponsive again
<jackwebs> hmm
<jackwebs> ioria, I disabled the screensaver lock, and I still get two logins, but the second one is different nwo
<jackwebs> *now
<jackwebs> so I get the lightdm one I had before, but before it I get another one
<ioria> jackwebs, which is ?
<jackwebs> I don't know.. :\
<ouroumov__> Shed-34046, maybe it's because they're stuck waiting for disk I/O that is slower than normal because USB is damaged
<Shed-34046> ouroumov__ this is a new 16GB usb..
<ioria> jackwebs, can you take a pic ?
<jackwebs> uhm, probably
<Shed-34046> SWAP isn't available on live cd mode is it?
<jackwebs> gimme a minute
<fcastillo> Shed-34046: I don't think SWAP is available, but I'm not 100% sure
<ouroumov__> Shed-34046, anyway no it shouldn't do that when it's installed to drive
<Shed-34046> Alright :)
<Shed-34046> Thanks for the help ouroumov__
<jackwebs> weird
<jackwebs> ioria, that time the other login screen flashed up for a second but just disappeared
<Shed-34046> Maybe now i can finally get an OS that won't lag me about upgrading all the time.
<ouroumov__> haha
<fcastillo> Shed-34046: I think the best thing would be to partition your drive and install Ubuntu to really give it a try
<ouroumov__> Only once every two years when the new LTS becomes available Shed-34046
<Shed-34046> ouroumov__ i did notice something off tho.. When i first booted into ubuntu live cd the mouse cursor/pointer wasn't showing up at all.
<Shed-34046> but i rebooted to the live cd a 2nd time and i saw it
<ioria> jackwebs, are we happy ?
<ouroumov__> Shed-34046, what's your hardware like ?
<jackwebs> ioria, I'm never truly happy
<jackwebs> but I can tolerate this I think ;)
<jackwebs> thanks for the tips
<ioria> jackwebs, ok, take a read, maybe you need to remove mate-screensaver ... http://forums.mate-desktop.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3032
<Shed-34046> Well its a Gateway NE56R41u, it has Intel Pentium b960, 4GB of DDR3 ram, 500GB HDD, and a synaptics touchpad
<skinux> For some reason, this time around, Git hangs and freezes my computer within 3 minutes.
<Shed-34046> and the graphics card is 2nd gen intel hd graphics.
<ouroumov__> Shed-34046, I don't think you'll have any problems.
<skinux> Also, what are the benefits of developing Unity apps versus Linux general apps?
<ouroumov__> Of course Shed-34046, you should backup your data just in case. It's good practice.
<Shed-34046> ouroumov__ what was with that cursor thing not showing up the 1st live cd try.. Was it maybe a glitch with the system's kernal or something
<ouroumov__> Shed-34046, I don't have much experience with Ubuntu Live CDs, I suppose glitches happen some times. :/
<jackwebs> ioria, uninstalled mate-screensaver, still getting another login screen flashing up before lightdm
<jackwebs> doesn't require me to login, just flashes up for 0.5sec then passes me on
<ioria> jackwebs, impossible to take a pic, i suppose
<jackwebs> prob not impossible, difficult maybe. tried uninstalling gnome-screensaver..
<MonkeyDust> jackwebs  this command will show a list you can choose from:   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<jackwebs> yo, MonkeyDust ioria , that's done it
<jackwebs> it was gnome-screensaver
<ioria> jackwebs, how may screensaver do you have ? :þ
<ioria> *many
<jackwebs> ioria, god knows.. I've had unity, gnome, lubuntu and now Mate desktop installed
<MonkeyDust> screensavers are relics, needed for old monitors
<jackwebs> I like unity but it's slow as hell on this machine
<jackwebs> this is a laptop, no need for a screensaver
<ioria> jackwebs, every DE has its own
<jackwebs> so I probably had 4 screensavers I guess
<jackwebs> and i need 0
<ioria> jackwebs, right
<jackwebs> it still says lubuntu when I boot up.. lol
<jackwebs> but that's fine
<mattkim> does ubuntu have shortcut to select another window without using application switcher?
<reisio> mattkim: based on what?
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  ctrl-alt arrow
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  that's for workspaces... ctrl-tab is for windows
<mattkim> reisio: whatever :) compiz would be great
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: thanks, but it doesn't work for me :(
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  define 'doesnt work'
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  is it in Unity?
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: yes.
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  i use unity, it's alt-tab to switch windows
<xangua> mattkim: you can also just scroll over the app in the launcher bar
<dude123> I've created a private key in Seahorse, how do I create/export the public key?
<mattkim> thanks for advising :)
<reisio> mattkim: Ubuntu uses compiz by default
<dude123> nevermind
<moopasta> I'm dealing with an issue where my ubuntu ui wont show after upgrading to a new kernel.  How can I either update to a newer one or downgrade? This is happening through vmware guest, and i think this link describes the issue im having -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1548587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1548587 in linux-lts-wily (Ubuntu Trusty) "Ubuntu 14.04/15.10 VMWare guest won't show UI after upgrading to 4.2.0-30.35 or 3.19.0-51.57" [High,In progress]
<mattkim> reisio: yes, I am using it. I like grid :) you know, I use several window at the same time, application switcher (alt-tab) is nice but if those windows are the same, it is difficult to select window what I want. so i want to select another window with pressing just only one key~ next window, next window~ with one key that I choose
<thms> I can SSH on my server, but SFTP doesn't work. I get the openSSH header and then nothing
<reisio> mattkim: that may be configurable, I know the application switcher itself even comes in many forms, with myriad settings
<reisio> mattkim: checkout ccsm
<mattkim> reisio: okay thanks very much :)
<milehigh> Does anyone know a workaround for this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/872036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872036 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Unable to get past the 'failed to install boot loader'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<milehigh> Trying to install 15.10 on a software RAID1. md devices already created, and md0 for /boot has metadata 0.90 for GRUB
<milehigh> but bootloader install fails, then none of the dialog boxes on the error messages work at all, hard reboot is only way out
<Battant> Hello
<Battant> I have boat this adaptater ?
<Battant> rotronic logistics - roline hdmi m to vga F cable adapter 12.03.3114*
<MonkeyDust> Battant  bought, not boat
<user_> hey you asm little shitwads
<deitarion> An update just killed one of my tools. What package do I pull in to force the Python 3 bindings for libusb to be reinstalled?
<user_> whoever the fuckin hell fried my damn brain bettter start talking
<user_> this is ILLEGAL
<user_> you fried my braion
<user_> *BRAIN
<moopasta> I did a reinstall on ubuntu, but in "Documents" folder none of my previous files are there... did I incorrectly assume they would be? I thought I read when reinstalling that it would keep them in place?
<user_> now i cant think properly
<Battant> Where Could I foud a ubuntu driver this adapter because my vga screan don't work throw this adapter ?
<Foxtrot_88> Hi
<Foxtrot_88> anyone can help me with workbench?
<Foxtrot_88> i can't connect it appears Can't connect to MySQL server on '127.0.0.1' (111)
<Foxtrot_88> T_T
<Foxtrot_88> anyone?
<Foxtrot_88> ok this is akward xD
<Foxtrot_88> is it anyone in here?
<k1l_> Foxtrot_88: a lot of users are. but you need to give more details: what ubuntu, what is the error? what command do you use?
<mattkim> Foxtrot_88: hello
<llutz_> Foxtrot_88: does your mysqld listen on localhost at all? sudo lsof -i :3306
<p444> How do I close the apache server on xubuntu with iptables? i want it so when scanned it cant be seen but locally it can be
<Foxtrot_88> sorry i'mat work
<llutz> p444: just don't bind it at wan-ports, bind it to localhost only
<Foxtrot_88> i have Ubuntu 15.10, i have installed workbench 6.3 for mysql and when i want to create a conections apears this error Can't connect to MySQL server on '127.0.0.1' (111)
<sk91> Hi, i have ubuntu running an application at start up. my problem is that boot time is alot. i need to decrease it to like 2 seconds and application runs ASAP. is there anyway to do it?
<Foxtrot_88> i've being trying changing the my.cnf document
<Foxtrot_88> but it doen't worked
<Foxtrot_88> @llutz_ im gonna try
<malwar3hun73r> I'm running 14.04.4 and need python 2.7.10, is there a recommended way to upgrade that doesn't break anything?
<Foxtrot_88> llutz,  i put the code and nothing happens
<Foxtrot_88> ._.
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  14.04 has python 2.7.5 ... you need or want .10 ?
<malwar3hun73r> i need 10, it's  requirement for a project i'm working
<Foxtrot_88> mattkim, hello
<llutz> Foxtrot_88: so your mysql-server doesn't listen at  127.0.0.1 and thats why mysql-workbench fails. pastebin your my.cnf
<malwar3hun73r> and, it looks like 14.04 has 2.7.6
<llutz> !paste | Foxtrot_88
<ubottu> Foxtrot_88: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Foxtrot_88> ok
<raparkhurst> hi
<Foxtrot_88> llutz, this appears:
<Foxtrot_88> # The MariaDB configuration file
<Foxtrot_88> #
<Foxtrot_88> # The MariaDB/MySQL tools read configuration files in the following order:
<Foxtrot_88> # 1. "/etc/mysql/mariadb.cnf" (this file) to set global defaults,
<Foxtrot_88> # 2. "/etc/mysql/conf.d/*.cnf" to set global options.
<Pici> malwar3hun73r: You could look at the deadsnakes PPA, its somewhat of a standard when needing other python releases... but of course it is not officially supported. https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes
<malwar3hun73r> ok, thanks
<mattkim> reisio: thanks!!!, I found the option. "Next window (No pop up)" in application switcher
<reisio> mattkim: nice
<Foxtrot_88> llutz, ?? do you see that?
<llutz> !paste | Foxtrot_88 read this, paste there, not into the channel
<ubottu> Foxtrot_88 read this, paste there, not into the channel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Foxtrot_88> ohh xD Sorry, i have a bd english and i have so much time without usin irc channels xD
<skinux> I need to know how to get upgraded version of Git, 1.9.1 is old.
<skinux> I'm sing 14.04.3, Git website only tells to use apt-get for installationl.
<Foxtrot_88> llutz, this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15208770/
<llutz> Foxtrot_88: and the files in /etc/mysql/conf.d/ ?
<Foxtrot_88> it's in/etc/mysql/my.cnf
<llutz> Foxtrot_88: not sure about mariadb, but for mysql your pasted my.cnf lacks some important settings.
<llutz> Foxtrot_88: so i'd guess there are more config-files in the listed directories
<Foxtrot_88> llutz, i don't now vato, but i'm gonna check
<Foxtrot_88> *know
<Foxtrot_88> llutz,  oh god, you were right, there's more documents and it's another file called my.cnf
<Foxtrot_88> D:
<Foxtrot_88> llutz, check http://imgur.com/Zzk67Ft
<bratchley> wild shot in the dark but has anyone ever installed IBM's ITM agent on Ubuntu?
<Pici> bratchley: You may want to ask that in #ubuntu-server
<Poirotti> hello. i can't find a way to connect to a specific wifi. when i'm somewhere else it works fine. tried to google it a lot and couldn't determine what the problem could be. right now i'm using my phone on the wifi i'm trying to connect. any suggestions?
<madjoe> Hi! I use my bash script each time I would like to remove old kernel. Is there any easy way to do this in GUI? I'm on Ubuntu 15.04.
<MonkeyDust> madjoe  i use 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak to that end
<MonkeyDust> madjoe  but 15.04 is dead
<madjoe> MonkeyDust: many thanks!
<madjoe> dead? I mean.. I know it's not a LTS, but how come it's dead?
<baizon> madjoe: april + 9 months
<MonkeyDust> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<k1l_> madjoe: better update to 15.10 until the repos are made offline and its getting more difficult
<madjoe> ah.. right... well, a stupid question... I spent months in order to configure my apps on 15.04... could wait until I upgrade to 16.04, or should I do it now with 15.10?
<madjoe> k1l_++
<p444> i installed apache on ubuntu 14.04, ran lamp. for my next task in class ive been asked to turn off apache web server, is that just closin down port 80 on the machine, or closing down apache differnt than the actual port on ubuntu machine>?
<k1l_> madjoe: you cant jump over releases. you need to update to 15.10
<k1l_> madjoe: and the apps should stay the same with the online update
<madjoe> k1l_: would you recommend me to update automatically, or should I do it the hard way?
<MonkeyDust> p444  try sudo service apache2 stop
<k1l_> madjoe: i dont know what ways you mean there? i talk about running "update-manager" gui or run "do-release-upgrade" in cli
<madjoe> ah.. the easy way.. that's fine... I've been told by a friend of mine that he prefers a clean installation over an upgrade
<p444> yeah stopped. but my next task in class, is to use ip tables to set it that if someone else on my lan scanned they cant see but i can see locally. im trying figure that out.
<k1l_> madjoe: upgrade get automated testings form ubuntu. so that work since some times
<vinnychase> hey whats up everybody
<p444> i think im on the right track with sudo iptables -L but not sure how after that
<vinnychase> anyone know of a good guide online for installing openvpn?
<MonkeyDust> p444  we can't do your homework for you
<madjoe> k1l_: maybe my friend has an otdated info about this... yes, I'll do that
<k1l_> madjoe: i updated this machine since 13.10 to every next release. so i guess they work
<p444> Im on lab 12 out of 15, and this is 2nd one im stuck on. ive been on to sites n tried, i thought id ask here for helpo sorry monkeydust
<vinnychase> p444,  do u know how to install/setup openvpn ?
<madjoe> k1l_: I'll do it right now, dude... thanks... I hope it won't high-kick me in the face
<llutz> vinnychase: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<vinnychase> thnx llutz  u r my hero
<madjoe> k1l_: any reasons why should I pick terminal over GUI in order to do the upgrade?
<vinnychase> it looks cooler
<k1l_> madjoe: no.
<MonkeyDust> p444  and remember: your parents got their grades without internet
<madjoe> gr8
<k1l_> madjoe: both do the same things in the background
<p444> monkeydust yes thats a tool we are lucky to have
<Bashing-om> p444: IF you have put the effort into it .. and have a hump you can not get over, we will guide you over that hump, BUT - we cannot and will not do your homework for you .
<p444> https://www.upcloud.com/support/configuring-iptables-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<p444> thats what im tryin
<p444> its friday and im still in library when everyoen else is gone home
<p444> i think i am stuck
<vinnychase> is there a difference in speed between bridging and routing?
<p444> i picked linux course to learn not to cheat, its pointless if im just goin to take answer,s id ditn select this course the sake of it
<p444> i didnt*
<ouroumov_> p444, you want apache not to be visible from outside your lan? Then use iptables to drop packets from outside that are aimed at ports 80 and 443 (http & https)
<Bashing-om> p444: Learning is never easy, it does take time .. How do you think Mark Shuttleworth became a multi-millionair ? .. As to your present humo. see: ' man iptables ' . After a long read we see if we can get ya unstuck if that condition persists .
<akik> p444: not clear what you meant but you can set iptables to drop all the rest of the packets you don't want. -j LOG for logging the packets
<akik> p444: there's a difference in setting a choice of reject or drop. reject shows the sending party that you rejected the packet, drop just drops it on your end and doesn't tell it to the sender
<giancarlo> ciao
<giancarlo> !list
<ubottu> giancarlo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ouroumov_> This channel needs an xdcc bot with Ubuntu Flavor .isos :D
<ebernhardson> how could i see why apt isn't upgrading a particular package? `dpkg -s jq` shows 1.3-1.1ubuntu1 installed, `apt-cache show jq` shows 1.4-2.1-ubuntu14.04.1 available in backports, but `apt-get install jq` claims the newest version is installed
<k1l_> ebernhardson: what package?
<ebernhardson> k1l_: jq
<k1l_> ebernhardson: apt-cache policy jq
<k1l_> ebernhardson: for backports, you need to make them install from backports. its enabled by default but you need to adress it manually
<k1l_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ebernhardson> k1l_: ahh thanks, that's done the trick
<milehigh> On 15.10 what's the trick to installing on mdRAID 1? I have the md devices created, with metadata 0.90 for /boot partition, but bootloader install fails no matter where I try to install it to and all the dialog options are non-functional, only way out is hard reboot
<milehigh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/872036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872036 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Unable to get past the 'failed to install boot loader'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> milehigh  are you telling us it is a known bug?
<milehigh> yes but no real comments for 4.5 years
<milehigh> and I know it's not impossible to do
<Bashing-om> milehigh: A server or a desktop install ? See: ' apt-cache show dmraid ' .
<p444> akik thanks for that, im getting somewhere
<skinux> Which package do I need for openssl/ssl.h?
<ioria> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2d-0ubuntu1.3 (wily), package size 1106 kB, installed size 5475 kB
<maxscam1> how would i find the /dev/ttyXX which corresponds to my laptop's keyboard?
<maxscam1> '
<k1l_> maxscam1: i am not sure that should be a tty
<jzeolla> How can I get more details about an attempt to connect to a port on my machine
<Bashing-om> maxscam1: Maybe ' cat /proc/bus/input/devices ' ?
<jzeolla> There should be a service behind udp 69, but when my other box attempts to connect, my box returns an icmp port destination unreachable
<skinux> I'm trying to compile a later version of Git and it's requiring OpenSSL Dev
<skinux> One thing about Ubuntu I'm starting not to like it all the older versions of everything.
<CtrlC> Cool.
<ioria> j!latest | skinux
<ioria> !latest | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<phenomenon> I got a Asus laptop and brightness keys dont work and the brightness goes to full after reboot. Any tips on how to fix it? Maybe a link so I can do some reading about it? I've tried searching the web but to much info.
<pbx> if holding shift doesn't bring up the grub menu, what other way might i get to recovery mode? any options short of making a temporary boot volume to use via usb?
<ioria> pbx you can try ESC, or persisting with shift, ot boot a live, mount your partition, edit /etc/default/grub and comment  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Bashing-om> pbx: URFI system ? Then it is the escape key that grub recognizes . only a 3 second window of opportunuty . repeatedly depress and release .
<maxscam1> @Bashing-om thanks, could  /devices/virtual/input/input21 be a "port" address?
<pbx> ioria ok, i'll try esc. Bashing-om -  dunno URFI, it's a dell E7240
<Bashing-om> UEFI**
<ioria> pbx  no, sorry you need sudo update-grub, that requires bind mount
<skinux> Okay, so, does this mean I cannot compile later version of Git?
<pbx> ioria - alas sudo is broken on account of me messing up its ownership, hence my need for rescue mode
<guillem_> hola
<Bashing-om> maxscam1: Beat me .. A VM install ?
<ioria> pbx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<phenomenon> How will I know if any fix I find on the web will "break" my ubuntu? I'm scared of doing so... I want my security to be good. =)
<MonkeyDust> phenomenon  first of all: backup ... if you then break things, it's not as bad
<ioria> pbx  if you don't want to work on live, you can just follow 'Update Failure' section , after mount your part,  edit /etc/default/grub , reboot and enter Grub -> recovery mode
<pbx> tx ioria
<ioria> pbx good luck
<Bashing-om> phenomenon: Most apt commands honor the 's' switch to "simulate" what will happen .
<phenomenon> MonkeyDust, okay. Is it possible to break it bad so it will leave my computer open for attacks or something like that?
<phenomenon> Bashing-om, cool, thanks. Ill try that next time =)
<MonkeyDust> phenomenon  open for attacks? is that a server?
<phenomenon> laptop =) *tinfoil hat on*
<MonkeyDust> phenomenon  what kind of attacks did you have in mind?
<MonkeyDust> phenomenon  i mean, why would anyone want to attack you
<yeats> !security | phenomenon
<ubottu> phenomenon: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<phenomenon> MonkeyDust, i dont know. thats the problem i guess. Tbh, none I think. I'm a "normal" user with just my ordinary using of the net. was thinking of dropbox install to
<ouroumov_> MonkeyDust, so they can harvest his machine into a botnet?
<phenomenon> yeats, thanks
<yeats> phenomenon: basically, if you apply security updates regularly, probably no need for the tin foil hat ;-)
<yeats> use a firewall if you're really paranoid
<phenomenon> any tips on a good one?
<yeats> !firewall | phenomenon
<ubottu> phenomenon: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<yeats> phenomenon: ufw is built in and is a front-end to iptables
<phenomenon> oh sweet, thanks
<MonkeyDust> i have ufw and fail2ban, feels quite safe
<k1l_> phenomenon: usually you dont need to fix stuff yourself. ubuntu will do that for you.
<phenomenon> k1l_, yeah, but i have two problems atm, touchpad die after suspend and brightness goes to full when reboot (and that my keys for brightness control don't work)
<Azis> Hello, any one here play YGO PRO using Ubuntu?
<phenomenon> it was the same a few month ago when i tried ubuntu :/
<MonkeyDust> Azis  sounds !offtopic to me
<k1l_> see if the module for the touchpad gets properly loaded again after resume
<phenomenon> k1l_, i dont know how to do that. I tried to hybernate it after suspension and it came back to life
<k1l_> phenomenon: and brightness to full sounds like a bios setting to me. maybe your manufacturer doesnt stick 100% to acpi standards. so look if for your make and model there is a solution
<phenomenon> its a asus and i think many have problems with that brand
<Azis> Hmm, :MonkeyDust alright then, ^ ^
<robert> hey
<LostInSauce> hey
<robert> whats up?
<LostInSauce> chilling...
<robert> cool cool, where u from?
<Bashing-om> phenomenon: One's solution : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284954 . ( 14.04 )
<LostInSauce> GA
<Azis> Is there any alternate solution remastering Ubuntu system, without using remastersys?
<robert> I heard there's a lot of traffic in GA
<phenomenon> Bashing-om, thanks. ill read it now. i just tried changing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. can changing the syntax in it make things difficult for me?
<Azis> I've tried systemback with no luck, i mean not compatible with unetbootin software
<Mikelevel> phenomenon~ brand its not the problem . i have an asus and everything works fine
<phenomenon> Mikelevel, did it work straight out of the box?
<Bashing-om> phenomenon: You are passing a parameter to the kernel, there is always a chance of things not working out as expected... might try that parameter booting from grub's boot menu as a one time thing .
<Mikelevel> yes
<phenomenon> Bashing-om, okay, thanks =9
<phenomenon> =)
<phenomenon> Mikelevel, lucky you ;)
<phenomenon> ganna try out the things from the link i got. ill be back later =) Thanks for all the help so far =)
<dagen> hi, pls need your help)
<MonkeyDust> dagen  let's hear it, in one line
<Surendil> !ask | dagen
<ubottu> dagen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dagen> I removes some apckets from ubuntu and now my network is not working
<MonkeyDust> dagen  did yu make a backup, first?
<dagen> i setup network manually but... something wrong) i can ping only local gateway
<dagen> 192.168.1.1 and other local comp
<dagen> not ineternet
<dagen> MonkeyDust full bkp no
<dagen> only default /home
<dagen> trought defaulkt bkp utility oin ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> dagen  how can you accidentally delete something outside /home? you need the password to do it
<dagen> sorry lost link
<MonkeyDust> dagen  what did you delete and why?
<scalper> hey
<dagen> sudo apt-get purge totem* emphaty* brasero* rhythmbox*
<dagen> I don't use this packages
<dagen> no CD, VLC for video and music, and no social needed
<dagen> but after cleanup teh operation removes some gnome* files
<jushur> wana bet that guy is "mickeratta" and hes running on his so called compromised install.
<oguz> slm
<dagen> i'm so sorry
<oguz> ?
<dagen> strange reboot
<MonkeyDust> dagen  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<dagen> MonkeyDust but I don't have internet connection
<dagen> because NetworkManager was removed too
<MonkeyDust> dagen  then how are yoou here? other pc?
<dagen> other ofcourse
<MonkeyDust> !oofline | dagen
<MonkeyDust> !offline | dagen
<ubottu> dagen: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<dagen> I try to setup network manually... trought ifconfig eth0 inet * netmask * up
<dagen> it's working only to a my local home gateway but no internet
<jushur> dagen: dhclient enp6s0
<dagen> jushur TAHNK YOU very much!
<dagen> you make my day
<dagen> MonkeyDust thank you too!
<jushur> dagen: you can make mine, if you try to write in a good quality english.
<dagen> now i have inet and can solve the problem trought dpkg --configure -a
<dagen> or just install packets
<dagen> or ubuntu-desktop in last way
<jushur> dagen: just rollback the change you did?
<dagen> how I can rollback? get info about removed packages from apt history?
<mattkim> exit
<mattkim> ooops
<jushur> dagen: actually ignore that, apperantly ubuntu does apt-get does not have that functionality. just reinstall the ubuntu-desktop.
<dagen> after that my desktop settings will be replaced by default ubuntu-desktop or not?
<thebwt> the .debs should all by in /var/cache/apt right?
<skinux> For later version of Git, is the right way to install from a PPA for a later version of Ubuntu?
<jushur> dagen: your desktop will have the same settings it always had in your /home/USERNAME folder.
<dagen> and style of window and buttons too?
<dagen> jushur it's great
<dagen> i'll try it
<jushur> dagen: if you made any changes to it outside of /home id guess those goes away. but you should nnot do that anyway. always make changes in your home dir.
<dagen> when I change some params in gnome-tweak-tools or dconf-editor? it was saved in home or not?
<jushur> dagen: all changes outside of your /home/username folder needs a sudo and password input. you should know what you have done.
<dagen> ok
<dagen> thanks!
<HazDaemon> Hi
<HazDaemon> Hello
<jushur> dagen: you should avoid removing stuff, is there a reason you want to remove them? (dont need them, is not a good enough reason).
<just_a_guy> hp printer cabled to wifi router, U15.10 setup asks for uid/pwd is setup working?
<jushur> !ask | HazDaemon
<ubottu> HazDaemon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boriseto> Hi, just seeking for an opinion, would you suggest to go with the open source driver or with the proprietary driver for a laptop with Intel/AMD graphics?
<jushur> boriseto: I never use the binary my self.
<jushur> boriseto: binary/proprietary
<boriseto> jushur, and how does your system behave? And which graphic do you have (if it's okay to ask)?
<boriseto> jushur, I understand.
<skinux> Is it safe to install a version of Git from PPA that's built for a later version of Ubuntu?
<jushur> boriseto: This laptop im using right now, AMD E-450 with 4GB Ram, and a Robson LE - Radeon HD 6330M GPU/IGP. is basicly old crap compared to any new computer. and it works flawless.
<madjoe> Hi guys! The upgrade to 15.10 from 15.04 went fine. The only issues I've noticed so far: a) my Canon pixma scanner is not recognized by any scanner (including xsane), b) is there any automatic way to update my sources that I added manually for 15.04?
<madjoe> k1l_: ^^
<k1l_> madjoe: you mean the PPAs in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<madjoe> yes
<k1l_> i bet there is some regular expression magic possible :)  but i use the systemsettings -> software & updates -> other software tab. to manage them.
<k1l_> and by that i look if there are my new release packages available at all.
<madjoe> k1l_: yeah, the question was targeted towards regex magic.. :) anyway, I know how to do it manually, but wanted to look for a shortcut :)
<madjoe> k1l_: do you know about a tool for removing old kernel by GUI? was it Unity Tweak or some other Tweak, I can't remember...
<k1l_> madjoe: you dont need that anymore. that should be done automatically when installing a new on
<k1l_> madjoe: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<madjoe> wow! finally!!
<madjoe> Ok, I know how to complete the upgrade now... thanks once again.
<BikerMike> Hello all! I've recently installed 14.04 LTS 32-bit :)
<k1l_> BikerMike: why 32bit?
<BikerMike> I had assumed that the laptop I installed into was only 32-bit capable (Intel Core2 Duo 2GHz, 2GB RAM)
<BikerMike> Did I assume wrongly?
<k1l_> yes
<BikerMike> Then I should do a re-install then? I still have Win7 side-by-side, there'll be no impact?
<k1l_> BikerMike: type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" into terminal and put the output into paste.ubuntu.com please
<Alez404> :)
<skinux> Will PPA for Wiley cause big issues if installed on Trusty??
<heirlooms> i am facing this problem ? any solution for this problem ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyinotify/+bug/1550424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550424 in pyinotify (Ubuntu) "package python-pyinotify 0.9.4-1build1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<BikerMike> The laptop isn't with me now, but here's what came up on search: http://www.engadget.com/products/acer/aspire/4736/specs/
<k1l_> BikerMike: ok, that 64 for sure. since you just installed i would consider a reinstall. you can use the same partitions again. just chose manual partitioning and set the partitions to be used as / and /home etc.
<tigefa> can i get stable if releases of 16.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15210291/ ie from dev branch to stable auto after releases or still in dev branch ?? :)
<skinux> Am I asking a completely retarded question??
<k1l_> !final | tigefa
<ubottu> tigefa: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<matthia__> hi, i have with vpnc a connection to home but dns resolve don`t work, musst i in '/etc/network/interfaces' add tun0 interface with dnsname-server ????
<tigefa> ok that clear my mind now, just scared if in dev branch forever =-O
<dagen> jushur you right about removing of something
<dagen> I must think before
<nacc_> skinux: a ppa for wily won't do anyting for trusty, unless they also are building packages for trusty ...
<nacc_> skinux: if you forcibly install packages intended for another version of ubuntu ... yes, things can break, i'd think that's pretty self-evident
<tigefa> ty ubottu k1l_ :)
<k1l_> skinux: yes, that will make trouble. most times the depencies cant be solved
<jesperson> Hey guys, I have a problem with CS:GO - anyone up to help me? It's stuttering every now and then...
<skinux> Well, there are PPAs listed for all versions of Ubuntu on Launchpad
<skinux> I mean, there are for Git
<hid> hello, what is a good CLI torrent client?
<SchrodingersScat> !torrents | hid
<ubottu> hid: Wily can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/wily/desktop/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/wily/server/ubuntu-15.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<SchrodingersScat> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<SchrodingersScat> hid: I like rtorrent if you're keeping a few up, otherwise transmission-cli is fine for individual isos
<Gallowglass> Evening, all. I've got troubles getting an Ubuntu server to do ssh. Can anyone here help me with that?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hid> SchrodingersScat: can I run rtorrent with a gui interface?
<SchrodingersScat> hid: you asked for cli :[ there's a webui.  I think default is an ncurses window
<Gallowglass> Alright. Here goes:
<hid> transmission has a deamon mode that permit to connect remotely with GUI
<hid> oh ok :)
<Gallowglass> I've got an Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS server I'm puttering around with. I can't ssh into it, though I know ssh is running. I can't get iptables to save its rules, but even with the rules added I can't connect to ssh.
<Whisket> Hey I'm getting "Memory corruption detected in low memory" at boot, x11 won't start, and my network config resets about every 3 minutes. Anyone have any ideas? 14.04
<Gallowglass> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: what iptables rules are you trying to apply?
<Gallowglass> To accept incoming and outgoing packets on ssh port... actual commands coming in a sec
<Gallowglass> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<Gallowglass> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<jag_> Hi! new to ubuntu and very first time on IRC (read guidelines), Have printer setup problem on 15.10, Help!
<SchrodingersScat> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cherry_lin> is there any described process of upgrading 14.04 to 16.04?
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: why do you need that?
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | cherry_lin, but afaik you wait until 16.04.1 and then it should let you.
<ubottu> cherry_lin, but afaik you wait until 16.04.1 and then it should let you.: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Gallowglass> Because when I: sudo iptables -L it does not show any rules at all, and since I can't connect to the ssh server I'm expecting that this means the firewall isn't allowing the traffic on the ssh port.
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: how are you running that on the server?
<cherry_lin> SharkMa-san: what
<cherry_lin> SchrodingersScat: what
<cherry_lin> I just want to upgrade
<Gallowglass> I've got a monitor and keyboard on it and type it in directly.
<cherry_lin> I know it's not released yet
<k1l_> cherry_lin: use the developer switch if you want to upgrade to the dev version now. but be aware its a dev version stil and it might brake
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: k, normally no iptables rules works for me, if iptables isn't blocking it then might it be something else?  ie, without other rules idk why you'd have to specifically allow something.
<cherry_lin> k1l_: developer switch? Where is this switch located?
<k1l_> cherry_lin: its -d
<Gallowglass> If that will work, then I can let that go and focus on the lack of response from sshd, yeah.
<Quatroking> 🍌
<cherry_lin> so I just replace codenames in sources.list with xenial and do apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade and one of these should have -d
<k1l_> cherry_lin: no, no no
<SchrodingersScat> lol, stop
<k1l_> cherry_lin: on ubuntu you dont fiddle with the sources.list
<k1l_> cherry_lin: ubuntu uses "do-release-upgrade" in cli or update-manager for gui for release upgrades. are you really sure you want to upgrade to the dev version?
<SchrodingersScat> cherry_lin: man do-release-upgrade
<cherry_lin> sure I want
<cherry_lin> it has working lxc with checkpoints
<SchrodingersScat> we've helped too much here
<cherry_lin> thank you for the information
<rattking> hmm I have never had issues modifying the sources.list and doing  a dist-upgrade.. what does do-release-upgrade do different?
<k1l_> rattking: it handles 3 party repos for example
<am_> how can I enable memory of any apps windowses position onmy Unity Desktop? When i open some app it's opens any time at different places... And I try to enable last position saving of any app window
<Gallowglass> SchrodingersScat: So openssh-server is installed on the machine and I can: ssh -v localhost just fine.
<k1l_> and it got a more clever upgrade routine than just exchanging all packages
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: and you can ping other things from it?
<rattking> I am trying to read it, but I really dont know much python
<Gallowglass> SchrodingersScat: Ooh, I cannot.
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: k, check your networking maybe?
 * rattking thinks there is no problem 'dpkg --force-all' can cause that 'dpkg --force-all' cant fix :)
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: ifconfig maybe for starters, make sure you're on the proper settings for your network
<Gallowglass> SchrodingersScat: Indeed. Let me see what I come up with. I did just assign this computer a static IP, so maybe I've goofed somewhere in that process.
<bishops> Hi all, anyone knows what happened with teh interface of libreoffice on ubuntu 15.10?
<bishops> since it got updated
<k1l_> bishops: what do you mean?
<bishops> k1l_: I just updated libreoffice, and the interface has a few problem. the right bar now is following the new gtk orange thing, but the icons appear in black and I have to use the highcontrast theme for me to see them
<jesperson> Hey guys, I have a problem with CS:GO - anyone up to help me? It's stuttering every now and then...
<jesperson> Running Ubuntu MATE 15.10 with Nvidia 352.63 drivers
<Gallowglass> SchrodingersScat: Problem resolved. Would you like to know what was wrong?
<SchrodingersScat> sure
<cherry_lin> do-dist-upgrade tells me it can't authenticate package module-init-tools, so can't do anything further
<SchrodingersScat> cherry_lin: man do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> cherry_lin: do-release-upgrade is the command
<cherry_lin> yeah, I've mistyped it into irc
<k1l_> cherry_lin: where does your release prompt direct to?
<Gallowglass> This server is made out of an old gaming machine with an nvidi motherboard. I haven't really bothered installing extra drivers for it, but there's two network ports on the back, and moving the network cable to the right one made everything work.
<Gallowglass> No need to mess with iptables at this rate.
<SchrodingersScat> ah, k
<bishops> k1l_: Any ideas? Maybe I should just wait for the next update..
<Gallowglass> Thanks, man. I'd have been convinced it was something entirely different.
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: so it was in eth1 when you set up eth0 or vice versa?
<k1l_> bishops: dont know
<bishops> k1l_: no worries thanks :)
<Gallowglass> SchrodingersScat: Really, I don't think Linux sees that interface, but the cable's now in eth0 for sure. It's just that an loopback in the config file.
<Gallowglass> *and loopback
<cherry_lin> k1l_: release prompt direct to? I'm not sure I understand
<deanman> Hello i have a fresh 14.04 install on a high-end laptop and i notice that it very very slow when retrieving data from the internet. For example a simple curl of a specific page could take 16 sec, 0.5 sec on a second laptop (quite old). Any hints?
<k1l_> cherry_lin: cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades     last line
<SchrodingersScat> Gallowglass: I couldn't rule out iptables not knowing what your setup was, there was the chance that you had a really complicated setup and needed it for reasons. :^)  Most examples I've seen normally block traffic then allow it through ports like that as needed, so if those were your only rules it didn't make sense to me.  And oh, k.  Have fun.  Also check out mosh, although if the server is local it may not
<SchrodingersScat> matter as much. Mosh is an ssh client that has better connectivity.
<cherry_lin> k1l_: lts
<k1l_> cherry_lin: so what command did you run exactly to upgrade?
<Gallowglass> Will do, thanks.
<cherry_lin> deanman: maybe dns thing, try making /etc/resolv.conf same as on your old laptop
<Gallowglass> Engaging lurk mode.
<cherry_lin> k1l_: # do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l_> cherry_lin: and what was the exact issue now?
<cherry_lin> it fetched xenial package lists, but was unable to authenticate module-init-tools
<cherry_lin> so it stopped
<deanman> cherry_lin: my old laptop runs Windows and is simply using vdsl modem for dns entries (same as ubuntu laptop)
<k1l_> cherry_lin: apt-cache policy module-init-tools
<k1l_> cherry_lin: in a pastebin please
<cherry_lin> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/FQF0unq5
<k1l_> cherry_lin: can you put a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin?
<cherry_lin> deanman: time ping -c 1 8.8.8.8 && time nslookup ya.ru
<cherry_lin> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/JC4Pq8k3
<deanman> cherry_lin: 0.41s
<cherry_lin> try curl's verbose option
<cherry_lin> curl -v ya.ru for example
<Tweakerrobin> hi
<cherry_lin> deanman: so you can spot which action is slowing you down
<Fudge> what does apparmor actually do? is it safe to remove/disable
<y0r94rd14n4n93l> be an armor to your app
<deanman> cherry_lin: time curl -v ya.ru (0m15s). Really slow, no?
<Tweakerrobin> just installed Plex on my ubuntu vpn :D:D now i need to set up a ssh tunnel as stated in the tutorial, but cant i use a vpn instead?
<y0r94rd14n4n93l> remove it conan the barbarian does not wear any
<k1l_> y0r94rd14n4n93l: please keep this channel clear for real ubuntu support.
<deanman> cherry_lin: The lag from the previous command is at the very start and stating "Hostname was NOT found in DNS cache". Shouldn't be in cache after running it at least once ?
<cherry_lin> deanman: not fast enough yeah. Can you see in verbose output which line takes the most time
<cherry_lin> I get was not found in dns cache as well, but mine is 0.125 s
<cherry_lin> deanman: time curl 91.223.133.53
<deanman> cherry_lin: 0.264s
<cherry_lin> cat /etc/resolv.conf && ip r
<k1l_> cherry_lin: see the log in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ if that tells something more
<deanman> cherry_lin: http://pastebin.com/fcMp8A19
<cortexman> i have an nvidia card and the nvidia drivers installed, which i need to have installed, however I want X to use the onboard graphics on my intel i7-4790K
<wellick> To list a directory other than the current directory is: ls /something
<wellick> right?
<Bashing-om> cortexman: You should have th tool "nvidia-prime" also installed to control which graphic's set to use . see: 'apt-cache show nvidia-prime' .
<wellick> but on my terminal only "ls something" works, without the "/" :o
<Bashing-om> well .. that leading '/' is a directive to be relative to the 'root' directory .
<k1l_> wellick: / is  the base directory called "root". so if you do "ls /somefolder" it means you want to list that folder.
<wellick> ohhh, I see. thanks.
<wellick> So in linux / is what in windows would be C:/  ?
<cortexman> Bashing-om, thanks for the tip. what do you make of this? https://gist.github.com/brianmingus/718b3ff044dfc1ff7cb4
<k1l_> wellick: yes
<wellick> C:\ I meant
<wellick> got it.
<wellick> so how do you distinguish between different devices in Linux, there's no letters to differentiate them?
<k1l_> wellick: they are in /dev/sdXY . but to use them you need to mount them. you could literally mount them anywhere but most times /mnt/ or /media/ is used
<cortexman> nm
<Bashing-om> cortexman: nvidia-prime - if you installed fro, repo or our PPA would have ben installed aitomatically ..what is installed ? show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' // Also note that you need to update your system prior to doing any additional install of software .
<cherry_lin> deanman: try changing dns to something different
<wellick> k1l_: thanks bro/sis
<cherry_lin> deanman: 208.67.222.222 or 208.67.220.220 for example (those are opendns.com)
<cherry_lin> k1l_: so it's the same actually as I've told before http://pastebin.com/TLXi5Dxv
#ubuntu 2016-02-27
<ciol> COUCOU
<alive876___> hi newbie question...  in ubuntu linux i have a file with this #include <dlib/image_processing.h> when i  compile g++ file.cpp it comes back no such file found,although there is the specified file in dlib, don't have any c++ environmental variables set, thanks!
<ouroumov_> alive876___, not even LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<dillon_> is there any reason to ever "clean" out linux's system?
<ouroumov_> dillon_, what do you mean?
<lgc>  Hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a tablet?
<alive876___> <ouroumov_> no, do i need it?
<dillon_> temp files, system error files, and stuff like that? like you have to do with windows
<ouroumov_> alive876___, it usually is used by the compiler to locate shared libraries
<ouroumov_> alive876___, static libraries have to be passed on the compile command line iirc
<ouroumov_> dillon_, if you're running Ubuntu you might have crash reports in /var/crash that you wanna clean up if they keep poping up on startup. Temp files are generated by many applications but aren't usually a problem
<dillon_> ouroumov so basically just leave it alone
<ouroumov_> That's what I've always done for the five years I've used Ubuntu
<stratum> ouroumov_, goldeneye?
<ouroumov_> stratum, yes
<stratum> just clicked
<ouroumov_> ^^
<dillon_> ouroumov , ok thanks so far I like this a whole lot better than windows with one exception which would the variety of software and how hard it is to install but other then that I like it a whole lot better
<ouroumov_> dillon_, hopefully that software shortage situation will gradually get better
<ouroumov_> Also note that you can actually install a lot of programs when you've been familiarized enough with the environment
<Bashing-om> dillon_: General house keeping ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo dpkg -C '. All I have ever had to do .
<dillon_> ouroumov I would love to see Linux become a heavy hitter, like OS and OSX, within 5 years.  However with the software shortage it's not necessarily that it's more of just installing it more so
<lgc>  Hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a tablet?
<k1l_> lgc: ubuntu desktop or the ubuntu-touch? and what tablet?
<cherry_lin> k1l_: I've created /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d/unauth.cfg and filled it with [Distro]\n AllowUnauthenticated=yes
<cherry_lin> solved the problem
<k1l_> cherry_lin: ah ok. could be the issue because its still in development
<cherry_lin> what should I do about it
<cherry_lin> how do I report this bug
<k1l_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> file it against update-manager
<lgc>  Hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a tablet?
<k1l_> <k1l_> lgc: ubuntu desktop or the ubuntu-touch? and what tablet?
<lgc> kil_, it's an Nvidia Shield. With a Tegra K1 processor.
<cherry_lin> is it possible to shrink ext3 online?
<k1l_> cherry_lin: dont shrink mounted partitions
<xangua> lgc: the answer is probably no, but there's an Ubuntu (touch) tablet already
<cherry_lin> sadly I have no choice
<lgc> k1l_: , it's an Nvidia Shield. With a Tegra K1 processor.
<lgc> xangua: thanks, but I'd like to keep my tablet.
<k1l_> lgc: http://forum.xda-developers.com/shield-tablet/help/qa-running-ubuntu-natively-shield-tablet-t2988084
<k1l_> lgc: see that thread for the ubuntu desktop version.
<lgc> k1l_: thanks!
<dumle29> So I'm cloning an old 2TB drive to a new 3TB drive with dd, and I'm wondering why dd is saying "59616+1 records in" and there's seemingly no writing going on looking at ioctl
<ouroumov_> !p
<monsterjamp> Hello
<Fudge> anyway to get the persistent-net-generator used for udev 70 persistent network devices to work on later ubuntu versions
<Kang0> Have you came across any chat network which are not similar to irc; i mean if i float a query or discussion it will automatically pick up relevant channels and connect to those channels in back ground and i got replies as soon as someone ping back on that topic ; is it possible?  ; can it possible be with irc?
<monsterjamp> Is there a way to change how nautilus unmounts mounts when I click on the unmount button
<monsterjamp> Kang0 That sounds like it would take up a lot of compute time on a server, but maybe it's been done before
<Kang0> As ultimately people dont worry about machine but they think only about their convenient
<EriC^> monsterjamp: the disks program maybe
<monsterjamp> I meant unmounting samba shares fomr within nautilus
<monsterjamp> *from
<monsterjamp> The way nautilus is unmounting shares gives me an error, but if I unmount it from the terminal I get no issues
<toxiicmisery> This is different..
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<pcwiz> ive checked in the mate room and they referred me here
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<EriC^> pcwiz: did you check dmesg?
<pcwiz> whats dmesg?
<pbx> i'm trying to get into rescue mode for my 14.04 install.  hitting esc on boot loads grub... but it's a grub prompt, whereas everything i read on the web refers to a grub menu. what?
<pbx> is there a way to get from the prompt to the menu?
<pbx> grub 2 FWIW
<pbx> i just need to get in there as root to fix something i stupidly broke today (ownership of /usr/bin/sudo ironically)
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<SchrodingersScat> pbx: is it holding shift to just show the menu?
<yeats> pbx: I would try a live CD/USB if you're unable to boot into recovery mode
<pbx> SchrodingersScat - shift doesn't do it. apparently it's esc on some newer machines. like mine.  but like i said i don't get the menu, i get a grub prompt
<pbx> SchrodingersScat - i don't have a live cd and don't believe i can create one without sudo
<pbx> maybe what i need to learn is how to mount the drive at that prompt, then go from there
<SchrodingersScat> thought you were trying to go through single user mode, or whatever it's called.
<pbx> SchrodingersScat - i am
<pbx> SchrodingersScat - i'm gonna reboot and hack at the grub prompt a bit. thanks.  probably will be back soon.
<derfoh> pcwiz I had to abandon my full install of ubuntu that was running on a 3.0 flash drive because of the same problems. :L
<Kang0> Are there any software which uses udp for file transfer?
<derfoh> proxy
<derfoh> unless I'm mistaken proxy services use UDP
<derfoh> also i believe VOIP does too
<derfoh> I guess it's important to be specific about what kind of data you're transferring. Things like documents, music, pictures, etc. are usually transferred via TCP to ensure that every packet is received. Other data though such as video streaming, and voip where some lossy is expected and accepted UDP is used. The major difference between the protocols are how bad packets are handled. TCP will request the packet is resent, UDP will just drop it.
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<Cbax> Face Book Hacker
<Cbax> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=30270571564122036002
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<gustavo_> hI
<gustavo_> HIIIIIIIIIIIII
<gustavo_> giiiiiiiiii
<gustavo_> hola
<gustavo_> hi
<gustavo_> hola
<gustavo_> hiii
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<pcwiz> can someone please help me understad why ubuntu mate 15.10 keeps freezing and crashing COMPLETELY i am using a 32GB flash drive and i have verified the md5 and my pc specs are quad core x2 @ 2.4 GHz 8 GB ram
<ideas> hi
<ideas> anopersonactive?
<|Aquilon> plop
<Guest41223> so i'm having trouble disabling ipv6, not super good with terminal so bare with me
<Guest41223> can anyone help?
<Ben64> why would you want to disable ipv6
<Guest41223> well the vpn service i've signed up with apparently doesn't work with it enabled for whatever reason, i figured id give it a shot to disable and if i don't like it, then i can get a full refund in the first 30 days
<Ben64> i don't see why you'd have to globally disable ipv6 because of that
<Guest41223> that's just what the support guy said
<Guest41223> i figured i'd take his word for it
<Ben64> seems like a cop out answer
<Guest41223> unless you have another suggestion lol i more than willing to take tips
<Guest41223> lol it definetly could be
<Guest41223> does anyone have a suggestion for a good vpn service?
<squinty_> might want to check https://torrentfreak.com/vpn-anonymous-review-160220/
<Guest41223> that's actually where i found my last 2, first one ended up not having enough servers and now i'm dealing with crappy cx support with this one
<NwS> Guys one quick Q. Is it normal to stop a service but even then the service is using some files?
<NwS> is = keep
<Guest96078> hello all
<Guest96078> sound problem: only HDMI output are listed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15212438/
<crowtow67> hi s there a tool for linux where I can copy an unicode character from a website and it'll tell me its code or a way or any other way to know what code does a character have?
<Bashing-om> crowtow67: http://unicode-table.com/en/#0168 .
<trism> crowtow67: I usually open up python in the terminal and type, say, u"漫", and it will give you u'\u6f2b', there's probably better ways
<crowtow67> Bashing-om: thanks a lot! that's exactly what i was looking for
<crowtow67> trism: i thought about that but i'm too lazy heh
<Bashing-om> crowtow67: Hope it works for ya .
<crowtow67> since it's friday night and we're chatting on IRC, thanks to Bashing-om's website today i've learnt about this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halfwidth_and_fullwidth_forms
<crowtow67> sometimes i listen to a bit of hipser music that happens to be japanese and it's been rustling my jimmies that if a song contained a number it would seemed bigger and wider for japanese artists in my foobar2000
<crowtow67> example U+FF18
<Bashing-om> crowtow67: Now, I gotta look !
<crowtow67> Bashing-om: thank you now i finally know what's going on, i thougt it was my monitor or a bug in the font file idk, it was so annyoing that sometimes a number would look fatter hehehe
<crowtow67> fat number eight: U+FF18, normal looking latin number eight: U+0038
<crowtow67> just to give an example
<bigsahar> hello  any one here?
<Darmani> Hi there! Quick question, how do I zoom out of an application?
<bigsahar> what kind of aplication?
<adrian_1908> Darmani: what application, could you give any example?
<Darmani> yeah it's just a text editor for coding. Sublime.
<adrian_1908> Darmani: CTRL + Mousewheel is a common pattern
<Darmani> ah there it goes!
<adrian_1908> CTRL + "+" and CTRL + "-" too
<bigsahar> what do you want to zoom? the text or the view?
<Darmani> adrian_1908: I'm new to this OS. But I am forever in your debt.
<adrian_1908> and CTRL + "0" is often used to reset zoom level
<Darmani> No it had zoomed in and I wasn't sure why.
<bigsahar> dou you using ubuntu?
<Darmani> wat
<PcChip> Hello, what is the difference between Xubuntu Beta 1, and Xubuntu daily builds ?
<adrian_1908> PcChip: Daily builds are always new, hence daily. The Betas are frozen states, milestones along the way if you will.
<PcChip> so as of today, Xubuntu Beta1 is almost exactly the same as Xubuntu Daily ?
<parsecChar> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/563acff5c9b332d43c49 <-- WTF -- what is wrong? (trying to install Haskell/Stack)
<PcChip> also if I do apt-get dist-upgrade will that make my old "daily" install the same as downloading the latest "daily" ISO ?
<adrian_1908> PcChip: yeah, looks like the Beta was released 2 days ago. Not sure about your section question, but I imagine it's the same content.
<PcChip> thank you Adrian
<Bashing-om> croop: And looky what else I ran across : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UTF-8 .
<adrian_1908> PcChip: I reckon both will get you the same end result if you keep pulling updates, at least that's how I understand it. Fixed betas can also be shared via bittorrent for longer times, whereas a new ISO every day would split seeds.
<rahul_hari_kumar> Is Ubuntu-Mate associated with Ubuntu ?:
<Rohan_Kumar> Hi, i'm not able to play .mkv vids on lubuntu
<redtubak> hi
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I setup my own mail server?
<LibertyWeNeed> 4:02
<Rohan_Kumar> http://pastebin.com/HpZyZbfg
<xissburg> how do you copy to the clipboard in the terminal?
<xissburg> I'm on a VPS without GUI
<Cipher_Short> Rohan_Kumar, I don't think ubuntu has support for H.265 yet. Im sure theres a PPA somewhere that offers support for it
<xissburg> why does this have to be so hard? lol
<adrian_1908> maybe the idea of a clipboard was not a concept in non-gui interfaces? I don't know :)
<adrian_1908> (historically)
<xissburg> then how are you supposed to copy/paste things?
<xissburg> I am also impressed by how all OSes I've seen only have *one* clipboard
<Ghaleon> hello everyone.  sorry for the noob question, but I am looking for help regarding a specific problem with ubunto studio.  can someone point me in the right direction?
<xissburg> They never evolve beyond that
<adrian_1908> Ghaleon: the chat is very inactive right now, so just share the problem and maybe someone is able to help. you're not interrupting more important matters :P
<Ghaleon> thanks, adrian_1908.  I'm trying to get my rocksmith usb cable to register with guitarix
<Ghaleon> I've followed the following tutorial up to a point but got stuck after configuring the input in qjackctl
<Ghaleon> ~remadmin@212-88-243-222.access.telenet.be
<adrian_1908> that's out of my area of knowledge, I hope you find an answer. Also ask in #ubuntustudio if you haven't already. good luck!
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I setup my own mail server?
<consolejazz> depends.. are you looking for the server to simply send system messages on your behalf or do you want to use it regularly to send/receive msgs from other internet users?
<voldyman> hey guys i am getting a weird issue on 14.04, my touchpad is not working, kindof, it was working before, now i can see data coming into /dev/input/mouse0 when use it but the cursor doesn't actually move
<consolejazz> check out smtp relay like the free mailgun.com, then install/config mail transfer agent (MTA) postfix to use it.
<consolejazz> this should get you going: http://techarena51.com/index.php/configure-secure-postfix-email-server/
<hiexpo> ola
<hiexpo> hi all
<consolejazz> voldyman: what have you tried so far to fix it; what exactly isn't working with it
<consolejazz> see if your problems fits one of these scenarioes, and walk through the steps outlined if sohttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/simar/Touchpad#In_case_your_touchpad_features_like_scrolling.2C_tapping.2C_etc_does_not_work_at_all.
<consolejazz> * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/simar/Touchpad#In_case_your_touchpad_features_like_scrolling.2C_tapping.2C_etc_does_not_work_at_all.
<voldyman> consolejazz: https://gist.github.com/voldyman/bbeaaf226061a6fd6e42
<haasn> When installing ubuntu, can I choose to install to an existing filesystem instead of partitioning a new one? I want to install it to a subvolume of an existing btrfs array that I have
<consolejazz> voldyman: that personally doesn't help me much. not going to read through nearly 1000 lines of output
<consolejazz> review the link i posted and see if any of what's described there matches your issue (which you've as yet to outline)
<voldyman> consolejazz: so i grepped for the relavent info  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/6zxiTDMd/
<voldyman> and the wiki didn't help
<consolejazz> voldyman: so your touchpad is being recognized, you just can't click or do anything with it? there's not some kind of hardware or software lock involved possibly?
<consolejazz> what have you tried so far to troubleshoot?
<voldyman> i ran xev to see if events were being recogonized, they were not, installed touchegg which detects some gestures but the i can't move the pointer
<voldyman> when i run touchegg i can do two finger scroll
<voldyman> while touchegg is running i can even do taps, two finger tap  opens the context menu but when i kill touchegg it stops working again
<voldyman> it feels like some program is taking control
<consolejazz> what laptop hardware?
<voldyman> it's a dell laptop
<consolejazz> how recently have you updated or rebooted the system? considered powering off and removing battery for few minutes too...
<Fuogo> Hello
<OneruH> Hi! I have that network config: http://pastebin.com/0VytPg70. Why I don't see at 'ifconfig' third ipv6 (...d005) address?
<Fuogo> I am new here - first time
<voldyman> i usually leave the system on suspend, the issue started when i rebooted, then it tried a few things and then rebooted, it didn't help
<Fuogo> need some help. Should I just ask the question here?
<consolejazz> recommend trying a complete poweroff, removing battery for few minutes.
<consolejazz> if after booting still no luck try xswipe maybe? https://github.com/intersimone999/xSwipe
<consolejazz> arch wiki actually has bunch of info that could be of use too https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Troubleshooting
<consolejazz> Fuogo: yes
<Fuogo> I had ubuntu 14 LTS installed and I did an upgrade to 15
<Fuogo> Now my laptop boots up to a command prompt login and is stuck
<Fuogo> I cannot type my username. the system does not respond
<Fuogo> I used a previous version installation CD and selected "try ubuntu"
<Fuogo> so now I can connect to internet, but I see that my files are in a different disk/partition and not all files are accessible
<Fuogo> my intention was to copy all files and then do a complete format and reinstall, but without being able to copy the files, I cannot do that
<Fuogo> is there any way I can roll back to 14 LTS without losing my files?
<consolejazz> so the inaccessible files are in another home (`~`) directory on a different partition?
<consolejazz> Fuogo: i don't know about rolling back from where you're at now. things are obviously getting messy quick here
<Fuogo> :( yes i see a partition like 469 GB file system and within that there are folders - bin, home etc.
<cspack> Fuogo: if you're using a live session it's possible the partitions you need are not  mounted
<kam> whats going on
<Fuogo> partition gets mounted and i am able to see and copy some files, but others are locked (has a small lock icon at the bottom)
<consolejazz> and you're accessing everything as ubuntu 15 instance? you're not booted to a live cd or anything or are you?
<Fuogo> I have booted from a live cd
<Fuogo> cannot login to the laptop directly. it gets stuck at login prompt (console). The GUI does not even come up
<consolejazz> actually, i think you can reinstall ubuntu 14 (downgrading from 15) and that should return your file permissions to the way they were
<Fuogo> ok, but would that overwrite my existing files?
<Fuogo> or delete
<consolejazz> it shouldn't overwrite your ~ home directory
<Fuogo> okay
<consolejazz> but
<LambdaComplex> backups
<consolejazz> i'd try opening a terminal from the live cd and accessing those home files on the mounted partition. copying over to another backup medium
<consolejazz> LambdaComplex: beat me to the punch :)
<Fuogo> i tried that, but like i said some files are not accessible.
<Fuogo> they simply dont get copied, and i can see a small lock icon on those files
<consolejazz> even after accessing as root? `su -` ?
<Fuogo> sorry, how do I do that?
<LambdaComplex> why would you not have access to files in your home folder?
<Gallomimia> sounds like you have to fix some permissions
<LambdaComplex> ^
<cspack> he's running from a live CD
<Gallomimia> oh. uid mismatch
<Fuogo> cspack: yes, thank you
<Gallomimia> liveCD/etc/passwd != installed/ect/passwd
<cspack> can you launch your file manager as root?
<consolejazz> Fuogo: try Alt+F2,`gksudo nautilus`
<consolejazz> to get at the files
<pi1> hi all
<Rache> ih
<consolejazz> type that in the commandline
<Fuogo> console: trying that
<Fuogo> it works!!!
<Gallomimia> hey uh... be careful what you do with that window
<Gallomimia> you've got ultimate permissions. you can muck things up easily
<Fuogo> I will copy the files and then do a fresh install of 14 LTS
<Gallomimia> ah
<consolejazz> Fuogo: yes, do be careful. now copy over your `~/` (home) folder somewhere for safekeeping. verify its all there and accessible
<consolejazz> then proceed to reinstall
<Gallomimia> then there's not much dangerous you can do if you're about to nuke everything anyway
<consolejazz> rsync would be good for this
<Gallomimia> maybe we should get us a good and easy to use "hey save all my files before i reinstall" utility installed by default?
<consolejazz> Fuogo: for reference, if you want to stick with commandline (which is easiest to guide you through as well), https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#Perform_a_Simple_Backup
<consolejazz> you can try Grsync, a GUI frontend for rsync copy utility, as well (as mentioned in linked guide)
<Fuogo> thank you consolejazz and others.
<Fuogo> will come back if I have more questions
<adv> hi
<consolejazz> you're welcome Fuogo
<consolejazz> ah, he's gone
<CacheMoney> any have experience with openvpn CLI?
<CacheMoney> anyone*
<haasn> CacheMoney: some, but usually you'd just specify openvpn options in an options file
<CacheMoney> haasn: well my problem is, the tap adapter isn't creatin
<CacheMoney> g
<haasn> How are you running openvpn? Any output?
<TTTA> So a few days ago, my UBUNTU version stopped working. Today I just deleted the whole partition...But now I can't even load into Windows
<TTTA> I try to boot from my Windows drive, but u get a "No such device <long hex>, entering review mouse...grub rescue"
<TTTA> *entering rescue mode
<TTTA> Can anyone help me regain access to my computer?
<cspack> you probably need to boot from windows install media and do a repair installation
<Fudge> TTTA:  there are boot rescue cd's that will assist you to restore your windows boot loader, there are some key words for you to Google, hope that helps
<Fudge> if hopefully you have another computer or an ubuntu cd
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<TTTA> I had an UBUNTU USB I was trying to reinstall from
<TTTA> Oddly enough, I just fixed it by installing from a USB 2.0 port instead of a 3.0 port
<Tex_Nick> TTTA: sounds like you had a dual boot lin/win install on the same drive, if so & grub was your bootloader & you only deleted the linux partition, then you might be able to use the windows install disk to reinstall the MBR ... you need to be more specific though :)
<cwiggs> I'm trying to do a update-manager -d to go from xubuntu 14.04 to xubuntu 16.04 beta but I'm getting an errror "module-init-tools" says it was not able to authenticate.
<TTTA> They were on different drives, I believe
<lotuspsychje> cwiggs: not a good idea
<lotuspsychje> cwiggs: xenial is not final yet, clean install a daily iso of 16.04
<lotuspsychje> cwiggs: see #ubuntu+1 for details
<TTTA> Tex_Nick: I don't have an optical drive on this computer
<_teo1> does anyone has experience with open source ati radeon driver? need to set low power profile to a graphics card (RADEON hd 4870)
<TTTA> Honestly, now I just need a quick walkthrough of the installation process
<TTTA> I chose the 'preview without installing' option
<TAFB> can anyone help me get vnc working on my ubuntu vps?
<lotuspsychje> TAFB: vnc is a security flaw, be carefull with it
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | TAFB
<ubottu> TAFB: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TTTA> But I'm getting the infamous old Windows frame dragging whenever I move anything r
<TAFB> is there a way to do it NOT security?
<cspack> TTTA: what is it you want to do? you said you wanted to boot into windows after deleting your linux partition, right?
<lotuspsychje> TAFB: you can try to get your work done remotly by ssh perhaps?
<TAFB> lotuspsychje: I want to run Tixati on my VPS, as far as I know it's a desktop application
<TTTA> I came in wanting to replace my old Linux with a fresh install
<TTTA> I'm most of the way through that, now I'm at the part where it wants me to chose an installation partition
<cspack> TTTA: ok that's different.
<TTTA> Yeah, it's been a strange night, sorry about the confusion
<TTTA> So I have a 70GB partition on one HDD that's completely unformatted
<TTTA> Last time I tried doing this, I ended up accidentally reformatting the entire HDD
<TTTA> someone on this IRC told me to run through the process again, but go through the 'try UBUNTU without installing it
<cspack> TTTA: run the install tell it you want to customize your disk layout instead of use the full disk.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | TTTA
<ubottu> TTTA: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<TTTA_> alright, logging in from my computer, was on my cell phone before
<TTTA_> the print screen button...didn't work quite right
<TTTA_> http://imgur.com/sM3zFhl
<mrm1st3r> Hi, I'm looking for a tool to monitor various sensors on my computer
<mrm1st3r> lm-sensors is only giving me CPU temps
<cspack> TTTA: did you start the installer?
<TTTA_> yes
<cspack> mrm1st3r: did you run 'sudo sensors-detect'?
<TTTA_> I'm at the point where I can choose installation type.
<mrm1st3r> yes, but that didn't detect really anything
<TTTA_> I chose a drive, hit the "Change..." button, the "Edit partition" window popped up
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: What is the exact text of the options you're given?
<TTTA_> "Erase disk and install UBUNTU" (clearly not the right option); "Something Else"
<TTTA_> I selected "Something Else"
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Wait.
<TTTA_> k
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Please open a terminal, run "sudo parted -l", and pastebin the output.
<TTTA_> http://termbin.com/yns9
<TTTA_> thank you for your help, btw
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | TTTA_
<ubottu> TTTA_: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<TTTA_> http://termbin.com/rf0e
<TTTA_> dammit, ignore that
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Part of your problem (though not all of it) is that you left a partition unformatted. If you just delete the partition instead, then Ubuntu's installer will be able to make use of the free space appropriately for you automatically.
<_teo> has anyone had any experience with power profiling on ATI RADEON gpu? I need to set low profile on an older card. I try to use ''echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile" with sudo, but it always gives permission denied
<DeafMints|2> ok yumi isn't selecting me select the iso for ubuntu
<DeafMints|2> nvm
<TAFB> can anyone help me get vnc working on my ubuntu vps without using a SSH tunnel?
<TTTA_> I am so lost
<TTTA_> I don't even know how to delete that partition from my current situation
<_teo> is this the right channel to ask about gpu?
<Jordan_U> _teo: When you use ">" you're telling the *shell* to take the output of the previous command, and write it to a file. That means that the *shell* needs permission to write to the file, not the command. If you want to write to a file as root you can use "echo foo | sudo tee /path/to/file". That runs the "echo foo" as your user and writes to the file, using the tee command, as root.
<DeafMints|2> Do i just install ubuntu 15.04 on my pc via a usb boot drive and it will automatically do the dual boot for me?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: You can close Ubuntu's installer, use GParted to delete the partition (*carefully* if you accidentally delte the wrong partition, that's on you. I also hope that, as always, you have backups of any important data).
 * DeafMints|2 is confused
<_teo> i tried that also but i get "low tee: /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile: Invalid argument"
<_teo> the power_profile always has default inside
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: You can also delete the partition within Ubuntu's "something else" option, but that might lead you to want to do other manual partitioning afterward, and I personally recommend that you just let the installer create the appropriate partitions for you (by starting the Installer from the beginning again after deleting the empty partition).
<asda> hola
<asda> i got issues with installing ubuntu on my new skylake machine
<mahdi> hi all
<mahdi> i have two computer with ubuntu 140.4 one server and another desktop
<DeafMints|2> If i can get an answer before i reboot my pc
<ouroumov_> DeafMints|2, you should use 15.10 instead of .04
<mahdi> from server i can connect to desktop of the desktop computer but from desktop i  can not connect to the server computer
<DeafMints|2> Yes i have that version downloaded ouroumov_
<TTTA_> I fiddles around and googled a bunch
<DeafMints|2> Do i just get it onto a usb then load the usb ubuntu and install it as normal ouroumov_?
<TTTA_> and I think I got it worked out
<TTTA_> but thank you for spending time with me, Jordan_U
<ouroumov_> I'm not a dual boot expert DeafMints|2
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: You're welcome.
<TAFB> can anyone help me with vnc? I can't go to bed tonight until I get it working :(
<TAFB> almost 4am here
<ouroumov_> But usually you gotta first clear some space on one of your used partitions, then install into that space, then fix eventual dual boot issues DeafMints|2
<DeafMints|2> I've already got the space
<TTTA_> yeah, it's installing now, and I'm 95% sure I didn't just repartition an entire TB
<TTTA_> like I did last time
<TTTA> Fuck me sideways, I'm still getting the grub error on startup
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Please watch your language.
<TTTA> I'm sorry
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: What grub error are you getting exactly?
<TTTA> I just want to shoot a computer
<TTTA> Wait
<TTTA> Now I'm getting BOOTMGT is missing, press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<TTTA> *BOOTMGR
<thekiddo> sup
<Jordan_U> TTTA: So one boot you got a grub error and another boot you got a bootmgr (Windows bootloader) error?
<thekiddo> dude jordan ttta timed out
<deafmints> ok. I'm on ubuntu
<TTTA> Yeah, depending on which hard drive I'm boring from
<Jordan_U> thekiddo: No, TTTA_ timed out.
<ouroumov_> deafmints, did you see the windows option on startup?
<Jordan_U> TTTA: OK. Lets stick to booting from the drive that grub was installed to.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | TTTA
<ubottu> TTTA: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<deafmints> ouroumov_: im on ubuntu now. Im working on the installation also my mouse is moving too fast!
<TTTA> TTTA is still me, TTTA_ was me through my computer, on cell phone now
<deafmints> Ok. I need to determine my partition now.
<deafmints> how do i tweak the mouse movement speed on herE?
<ouroumov_> deafmints, I don't think you can during the install procedure
<deafmints> There, tweaked it
<deafmints> Im on the try ubuntu thing
<ouroumov_> Oh
<TTTA> Ok, so if I try to boot from the drive Windows was installed on, I get "error: no such device: a7878760-f7f1-46d2-bc09-930335d65c1b. Entering rescue mode...    grub rescue>_"
<deafmints> So what partitions do i need to do a sucessful ubuntu
<deafmints> I know i need a swap
<Jordan_U> TTTA: OK, that means that grub's boot sector was installed to your Windows drive's MBR (which is probably not what you wanted) and for some reason can't access the drive that contains Ubuntu. What devices are listed if you run "ls" at the grub rescue shell?
<Jordan_U> deafmints: I recommend letting Ubuntu's installer create the needed partitions for you, but for any installation you'll need a root filesystem. You will probably also want a swap paritition, especially if you ever plan to hibernate. If your machine uses UEFI then you will need a UEFI System Partition, if your machine boots via BIOS but on a GPT partitioned drive then you will need a BIOS Boot Partition.
<deafmints> Jordan_U: I have a SDD which is my main windows and a HDD which has everything else on, and im planning to put ubuntu on the HDD
<deafmints> I have 175gb free space for ubuntu
<deafmints> So i cant really do the automatic Jordan_U
<TTTA> (hd0) (hd1) (hd1,gpt3) (hd1,gpt2 (hd1,gpt1) (hd2) (hd2,gpt2) (hd2,gpt1) (hd3) (hd4)
<deafmints> ... I'm googling information but they aren't giving me any extact information on what i need or how bigg
<k1l_> deafmints: how much ram you got and do you want to use hibernation?
<Jordan_U> TTTA: OK, which disk (from the output you provided here: http://termbin.com/yns9 ) did you install Ubuntu to?
<deafmints> No hiberination and i have 16gb of ram k1l_
<deafmints> I have 120032mb of free space to work with
<k1l_> deafmints: so you dont need a swapif you will not use all that ram (like running 10 of vm or such)
<TTTA> Jordan, the first time or second time I installed UBUNTU?
<k1l_> deafmints: 15GB for /, th rest for /home partition. both ext4
<TTTA> The first time, it was to the 1TB ATA
<deafmints> ok thanks k1
<Jordan_U> TTTA: The second.
<TTTA> second time (a few minutes ago), it was to the 850 EVO
<deafmints> Ok, appearently i didn't partition correctly in windows
<deafmints> Brb going back to windows
<Jordan_U> TTTA: I need to leave. If you run boot info script from a LiveCD/USB as I asked earlier I can probably walk you through fixing all this relatively quickly some time tomorrow, if someone else can't help you tonight. You can also probably boot Windows or Ubuntu with Super GRUB2 Disk: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ or get just Windows working again with a FixMBR on that disk. For getting Ubun
<Jordan_U> tu's grub installed to the correct place you can follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot and instead of running grub-install run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc --frontend=text" to select which drive grub's boot sector should be installed to (Do *not* select any partition, like sda1).
<deniz946> Hello, I've a Trust USB Webcam and my computer doesn't detect it, can someone give me a help please?
<deniz946> Well, I'can see the webcam typing 'lsusb'
<deafmints_> Welp.
<deafmints_> For some reason i cant boot back into windows
<deafmints_> k1l_: You still here?
<ouroumov_> deafmints_, you gotta pick your SSD in the computer's boot menu
<deafmints_> I did.
<ouroumov_> Or unplug the USB stick
<deafmints_> Says error no such device
<asda> hey i need install ubuntu but it wont allow it
<ouroumov_> deafmints_, but I though you hadn't installed anything yet?
<deafmints_> ouroumov_: i didnt install anything yet.
<deafmints_> i can still access my computer's device
<deafmints_> I can see all the data there
<deafmints_> Should i just try unplugging the usb then
<deafmints_> i did the f12 boot menu
<deafmints_> ill be back to see what happens when i unplug the usb
<ouroumov_> Sure, try. I assume you've got a backup of your stuff?
<deafmints_> ouroumov_: all my important stuff are not in my ssd
<ouroumov_> good
<deafmints_> Like my main downloads and games and etec
<deafmints_> brb
<DeafMints> Ok now its partitioning
<asda> i need assisntace with my ubuntu install, cant get it installd in my skylake
<BikerMike> Hello again to #ubuntu :)
<ouroumov_> asda, hi. Are you trying to dual boot with windows?
<BikerMike> With yesterday's advice about using the 64bit installer, I tried uninstalling the 32bit and it gave me a bit of a scare as I can no longer boot thru Windows :(
<ouroumov_> BikerMike, you've reinstalled the 64Bits version already?
<asda> i wanna be seems like my hardware does not support ubuntu
<asda> lets me boot the usb stick but says kernel channel cant be created
<asda> so whats up with that?
<BikerMike> ouroumov not yet, still downloading the iso
<BikerMike> what i did was uninstalled the existing 32bit via windows add/remove programs
<BikerMike> and then when i restarted, it gave me an error "GRUB Recovery" something
<BikerMike> oh by the way before that error i was still able to boot, but was curious why Ubuntu didn't get uninstalled
<BikerMike> so I deleted the ext4 partitions, and I guess that's why the error came up
<BikerMike> now I had to reinstall the 32bit just to get my windows running and now i'm back in this room :/
<Giora> How do I change the default scaling governor?
<von_> hello?
<von_> Need help
<hil> von_, just ask your Q and wait for response
<von_> ok
<von_> Using ubuntu, In Win10 battery last 5hrs but in ubuntu it lasts 3hrs    what to do to optimize it
<rory> von_: You can install the "powertop" application from the repositories, and run it in a terminal to see which processes consume the most power
<rory> von_: See also this link, which has some useful answers https://askubuntu.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks
<von_> ok i will thnx
<Abe_> how can I remove lvm encryption so I don't have to type in the password to boot up? i still know my pw so don't worry
<Abe_> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=26718982
<BikerMike> so here's what my partitions look like now http://i.imgur.com/iQ7PzYx.png
<Abe_> I need to remove the enryption pw I know i did that in the past too
<Abe_> but i forgot how to do it
<Abe_> is that the correct way of doing it?
<Abe_> http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<ouroumov> Abe_, I doubt it. This encryption method does not ask for a password at boot time.
<ouroumov> I think you've set up Full Disk Encryption by checking "encrypt this installation" when you installed Abe_
<Abe_> yes that's what i am thinking too
<mohammad> hello every body
<Abe_> it's probably hard to get rid of it after you have it
<ouroumov> I don't think there's an easy way to revert that decision though. You should backup to external drive then do a reinstall of your system Abe_.
<ouroumov> Yes
<Abe_> yes i know but it takes hours for me to back everything up :/
<ouroumov> :x
<Abe_> I want to make a little windows partition like 80 gigs is it possible to do it on an encrypted hdd?
<Abe_> cuz I can't split the partition somehow
<epsypolym> Sup.
<ouroumov> I have no idea Abe_, maybe someone else will
<Abe_> hmmI can't think of anything but erasing everything :/ I could back everything up but then I also have to reinstall ubuntu
<will> anybody here??
<will> i need help asap ?
<ouroumov> !ask | will
<ubottu> will: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hil> Abe_, not sure if that helps, but take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<will> accidentally i removed python from ubuntu 14.04 and have tried all the solution on stackoverflow etc
<Abe_> ok i look at it thx
<will> now nothing is working
<will> getting errors like python-minimal not configured and etc anybody ?
<will> accidentally i removed python from ubuntu 14.04 and have tried all the solution on stackoverflow etc  now nothing is working getting errors like python-minimal not configured and etc anybody ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | will
<ubottu> will: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ren0v0> why when i search for ubuntu 16.04 beta do i only get a link for MATE?
<ren0v0> where is the official place to download standard beta?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | ren0v0
<ubottu> ren0v0: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> will: `sudo apt-get install python` should fix that.
<Abe_> ok so I could boot up from ubuntu-cd load this cryptsetup and remove it and resize the partition. but I see that you have to resize the partition with terminal and then it's probably easier to copy everything somewhere else
<Abe_> because nahh that looks too risky
<will> Flannel: producing an error "error encountered while processing: Python-minimal and python " /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1) "
<Flannel> will: What sorts of things were you trying from stackoverflow?
<will> http://askubuntu.com/questions/187227/i-run-sudo-apt-get-remove-python2-7-can-i-restore-my-ubuntu-now
<hil> Abe_, that sounds right :) take the slow and easy way, if you are unsure
<will> Flannel: it there any way to go to previous state using live ubuntu usb
<Abe_> but wait I can Get the live CD to recognize (activate) your LVM.*
<Abe_> You can now manage your encrypted partitions, mount them, copy them, or perform maintenance (fsck, backup, resize).
<Abe_> Resizing needs to be done via terminal. but isn't it possible to manage them in gparted?
<slappymcfry> Hi, guys. How does one search through code for a project on launchpad without having to download it. I'm just looking to see if a variable is present.
<Flannel> will: Can you please pastebin the error that it gave you?
<Abe_> No I think i would have to back everything up
<madjoe> Hi guys! Could someone help  me with this issue, please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/739592/issue-related-with-unmet-dependencies-after-installing-new-libraries
<will> can't do that nothing is working on that system using ctrl+alt+f1 terminal
<Flannel> will: fair enough.  Ok, try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install python
<xJeremyCx> hey guys. I want to write a c++ app that can be ran on both windows and ubuntu(without changing lot of code). Should I use MinGW or Cygwin?
<will> Flannel: trying
<cfhowlett> xJeremyCx, ask #programming
<xJeremyCx> okay, thanks
<Abe_> madjoe: do you really need those experimental lib files?
<ubuntu-mate_> hi:) im trying to install ubuntu along side windows but im having trouble with the partitioning.. it only shows ~30 gb for files and the other ~6gb for ubuntu. however i have about 130 gb free space on my hard drive?
<will> ubuntu-mate_ : run ubuntu live and open gaprted then look at your partitions
<madjoe> Abe_: Well, I don't think so... but without those experimental files, my Simple Scan and Xsane don't detect my scanner. Anyway, I could live without my scanner.
<ubuntu-mate_> thanks ill take a look
<madjoe> Abe_: How could I revert those libs to default 15.10?
<Abe_> I installed a printer once and you can get it to work over ubuntu system settings somewhere, but i don't use unity anymore
<anzii> hey everyone - anyone have any experience in running WoW in Wine in Ubuntu 15.10?
<Abe_> there was even a gui for it
<cfhowlett> anzii, don't ask "does anyone ..." question.  ask the question that matters.
<madjoe> Abe_: There's an issue with current version of saned, that's why I had to install those experimental libraries...
<will> Flannel: i got error again :( "error processing package python (--configure): dependency problem leaving unconfigured . Errors were encountered while processing /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1) "
<Flannel> will: What is the dependency problem?
<will> Flannel: python-minimal
<anzii> ok, I'm trying to optimize it, I've set the OpenGL values in the wine regedit - tried optimizing so my dps would get better - are there any tweaks in ubuntu in regards of running games like this better?
<Flannel> will: and any more details? (should be version info)
<Abe_> madjoe: If you are able to remove those i would follow this instruction propably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475336
<will> Flannel: wait i am going to write full error description
<Flannel> will: like "wants version X, but version Y is to be installed"
<cfhowlett> anzii, #winehq might have that info
<Abe_> those*
<will> Flannel: python depends on python-minimal = (2.7.5-5ubuntu3); however: package python-minimal is not configured yet
<anzii> ok, my thought was that ubuntu users and developers might have more insight into this, since wine has general knowledge, maybe not specific for ubuntu. But I'll check that out :)
<madjoe> Abe_: Ok, I'll try it.
<Flannel> will: ok.  Try `sudo apt-get install python-minimal`  (it will error, this is expected, but we'll get info from the error.  We're trying to peel away the errors to figre out what the *actual* root problem is)
<akis> hi all. i asked already in #xubuntu. i copied and pasted from libreoffice a password to mozilla and before i saved it in libreoffice file i closed the application. now i am out of website so i cannot change the password and i haven't save it too. Right click gives a gray "paste". i tried to paste it in other applications like mousepad or gimp but i wasn't lucky. i read a lot of documentation about and there is a bid discussion about this. is the
<akis> re any chance to restore the clipboard content or is is definitely gone for ever? is there any chance to retrieve the information form a cache file or maybe from ...ram? i am under 14.04.1 without any clipboard manager installed. any tip or help please?
<will> Flannel:No module named _struct , nd then same as previous error
<cfhowlett> akis, he's gone, Jim.
<Flannel> will: That's odd.  Ok.  Did you install any version of python manually or anything funky like that?
<will> yup :p i was trying to upgrade it to 2.7.11
<Flannel> will: and how were you going about doing that?
<will> manually trying to build using source
<will> Flannel: nd i tried to purge the older version of python
<will> Flannel: then evrything went to shit
<akis> cfhowlett: this is unfortunately what i don't want to believe! what is the writing mechanism on clipboard that cannot be recalled or restored? i read that it works through X system but isn't any possibility to search anything? or maybe mozilla stores temporally  this inf?
<akis> info
<Flannel> will: right.  You effectively told your system "remove python, I don't want it anymore", and then everything that uses python said "well, I guess I might as well go away too, since we don't have python"
<cfhowlett> mozilla would the first to insist they don't store it.
<will> Flannel: yeah same thing happened
<Flannel> will: Ok.  Um.  I can only assume that your manually installed version of python is screwing up this package's installation somehow (by being the python called by the scripts, but not being the 'right' python).
<will> Flannel: python is still installed on system
<will> only some of confiurations are messed up
<will> i think
<Flannel> will: So, I guess my recommendation is to remove the python you manually installed, then try the above command again. And then once you've got that working, install python, then ubuntu-desktop, and you should be back to normal.
<akis> cfhowlett: is any chance that libreoffice stored a cache file with the updated information which finally i didn't save by mistake?
<Flannel> will: Well, if you can simply "sort out" the configurations, that's sufficient as well.
<will> Flannel: i have tried almost every solution still no success it there any way to recover using live cd
<Flannel> will: The LiveCD can't do anything more than we can do.  (Well, other than reinstall, which I suppose does count as 'some way'.)
<cfhowlett> akis, *posssibly* in .tmp according to paths used by Libreoffice
<cfhowlett> or .config/libreoffice/4/user
<will> Flannel: yup , if nothing works out then i have to again setup my system . nd it is the worst thing that can happen to me today :(
<Flannel> will: Trying to do something, breaking it horribly, trying to fix, and then giving up and reinstalling is the best way to learn about your system.
<Flannel> will: But like I said, it's a python versioning issue, so if you can sort it out (see the error message before the dpkg error, it's a python runtime error having to do with the wrong path, you may be able to figure it out)
<Abe_> madjoe: you need alls those use the once from 14.04 + the extra 64 bit package apt-get install lib32stdc++6 if you have an 64 bit system "probably*"  try to get a .deb driver from here http://support-au.canon.com.au/  then force the architechture: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture *.deb .
<Flannel> will: Actually, lets try this.  Try `sudo apt-get purge libpython2.7-minimal` and then `sudo apt-get install libpython2.7-minimal`
<Flannel> will: (and then try installing python2.7-minimal again)
<akis> cfhowlett: in /home?
<will> Flannel: yeah i think i have python, python2,2.7,2.7-config,3,3.4,3.4m,3m omg on my system .
<will> Flannel: ok
<Abe_> madjoe: idk I read that here https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker/&prev=search i can read it so doesn't really help you tho
<cfhowlett> akis look at libreoffice > tools > options > libreoffice > paths.  see:  Backups & Temporary Files
<Abe_> madjoe: That's the driver https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker/&prev=search
<Abe_> no wait
<Abe_> here http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100272302.html
<soul_> Hello guys. Do you know how to convert a mkv  video into mp4?
<cfhowlett> soul_, avconv -u foo.mkv foo.mp4
<sysop-rick> If i installed the package lxde.core in ubuntu 12.04 and i want to switch to this as default desktop environment, how would i define user-session= in file /usr/share/lightdm.conf ?
<sysop-rick> user-session=lxde  or user-session=lubuntu ?
<akis> cfhowlett: i did it already. temporary files are stored in /tmp but nothing useful is there and backfiles are stored in /home/user/.config/libreoffice/4/backup which is empty :-(. any other possibility to retrieve the lost data?
<cfhowlett> sorry, akis .  bear in mind also that all memory actions effecting ram mean whatever might have been there is being increasingly fragmented.
<will> Flannel: no success still the same error :(   life sucks
<soul_> chachasmooth: -u or -i?
<sysop-rick> If i installed the package lxde.core in ubuntu 12.04 and i want to switch to this as default desktop environment, how would i define user-session= in file /usr/share/lightdm.conf ? user-session=lxde  or user-session=lubuntu ?
<madjoe> Abe_: Thanks man, I've found a way to get around this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/739592/issue-related-with-unmet-dependencies-after-installing-new-libraries/739715#739715
<cfhowlett> !patience | sysop-rick,
<ubottu> sysop-rick,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soul_> cfhowlett: -u doesn't exist and using -i turns into an empty file
<akis> cfhowlett: ram is the only chance for me, but what do you exactly mean?
<Abe_> good does you printer work or do you need the driver ?
<Abe_> madjoe: good does you printer work or do you need the driver ?
<cfhowlett> soul_, dpkg -r | grep libav-tools            returns what ?
<Abe_> MX870 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.30 for Linux (debian Packagearchive) - http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100272302.html
<cfhowlett> akis, I mean that IF there was any remnant in ram, it has been degraded by all the ram reads/writes since it first entered ram.  I stress IF
<soul_> cfhowlett: I already installed libab-tools
<cfhowlett> soul_, avconv -i  | pastebinit
<fernando> ola
<uhu1> bonjour - guten Tag - new to Mint (16 actually which otherwise worked fine) - 2cd time out in chatrooms - I'm using Firefox on 38.108.87.20 Vancouver is great, right - an Acer laptop with an i3 370M series chip - - -> GOOGLE and YAHOO not loading image functionality, only a ffew pictures and nothing opens - gmail also inaccessible - this suddenly started a week before Valentines - I did a re-install of Mint about the 22cd - I have a syslog file of events -
<uhu1> any suggestions ? Yes Javascript reads enabled
<hil> sysop-rick, should be user-session=Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> uhu1, mint is not ubuntu.  not supported by ubuntu.  wrong channel
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Magentium> Howdy everyone :D Just wondering if anyone has noticed issues on 15.10 whereby the wifi wont scan after coming out of sleep mode?
<Magentium> Can provide lspci etc if required.
<uhu1> ubottu thanx a bunch
<ubottu> uhu1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis> cfhowlett: sure IF this was possible it is already almost 5 hours i lost the data and i am looking for a way to restore it without the mean time shutdown the system, but as there is a lot of ram unused maybe is not overwritten. but this is just a possibility...i know that. i am afraid today i faced this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334 although i am always very very careful.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 11334 in GTK+ "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ace> niccky
<cfhowlett> soul_, try this:  avconv -i foo.mkv -c:v copy -c:a copy -sn foo.mp4
<hil> Magentium, try this method with your wifi module: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004690
<aegis> poop
<soul_> chachasmooth: Thanks for the work. At the end I installed VLC and allowed it to convert the video for me. None of the commands I found worked :/
<Magentium> hil, thanks! Sorry for late reply, net went nuts here lol
<belgianguy> Does anyone know if 16.04 takes steps wrt user privacy? As it seems that 'other' OS'es don't take that approach
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Magentium> hil, that is exactly the same adapter as mine! You are a mind reader! Teach me oh master!
<belgianguy> ah, I'm sorry cfhowlett, I'll go and check it out :)
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, no apology needed, happy2help!
<aegis> do you prefer vim or nano or emacs?
<Magentium> nano = god
<hil> ... \o/
<cfhowlett> aegis, please do not poll in this channel.  try #ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks
<Magentium> Question, 14.04.X LTS is being replaced soon by another LTS right?Is that 16.04 that is replacing it?
<hil> yes
<Magentium> Too easy, shall stick to 15.10 for a few months until its released :D
<cfhowlett> Magentium, I would not say "replacing" but 16.04 is the next LTS.
<Magentium> cfhowlett, yeah my bad, i hate that word. I thought that 17.04 was the next LTS release and was going to "downgrade" my server to 14.04.(3?) and go from there, but will just wait :D
<madjoe> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  argyll argyll-ref gnome-control-center-data gnome-settings-daemon libcolord-gtk1 libgoa-backend-1.0-1
<madjoe> I is safe to remove those packages?
<madjoe> Is it safe to remove those packages?
<Magentium> I would just run apt-get autoremove
<Magentium> and let APT figure out what is needed and what isn't
<madjoe> Magentium: this is the output of autoremove
<Magentium> madjoe, that should be fine then :D
<madjoe> Ok :)
<Magentium> madjoe, that means that no other packages installed have declared that those packages are dependencies. You can leave them, or remove them.
<ArAAn> hello
<Magentium> ArAAn, hello :D
<madjoe> Magentium: if any other app will need them, they will install them, right?
<Magentium> madjoe, pending that the application is developed well yes :)
<madjoe> nice! :)
<Magentium> madjoe, but it also depends. If its in the canonical repo's it should pull those files, if its in it's own repo the dev may have their own version of the package set for install, either way, i live by autoremove and so far (touch wood) have had no issues in years of using it
<madjoe> Magentium: good to know
 * madjoe knocks on wood.
<mike___> what's the most appropriate channel for discussing ubuntu's wacom input drivers?
<cfhowlett> mike___, such discussions are rare indeed.  more productive to use the forums
<Magentium> mike___, depending on your issue we MAY be able to help here? I have a Wacom Tablet, perhaps I've had the issue you're experiencing?
<_SLM_> Hi - I cannot run any more updates because apparently my /boot is full. I ran BleachBit, as was recommended here, but it didn't solve it.
<cfhowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/ _SLM_
<_SLM_> That link redirects me to unixmen.com
<_SLM_> and their search option is broken
<belgianguy> would autoremove clean older kernels up?
<_SLM_> Using https://web.archive.org/web/20150703110343/http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu now
<phom> 406424
<phom> 406424
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gertS> Grettings.
<_SLM_> Hm....
<_SLM_> After following the steps on that page at the bottom of the page I suddenly see:
<_SLM_> "Important : Do not uninstall the linux-image-generic as it is necessary to receive updates of the kernel."
<_SLM_> Little late. After even providing the example: "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic"
<_SLM_> Already deleted 2 generic ones
<_SLM_> Messy tutorial... did I cause a problem now? :(
<_SLM_> Why say: "Now for example try to delete the oldest one (change oldest kernel with your oldest one) :$ sudo apt-get purge oldest-kernel In my case :$ sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic" and then below that "Important : Do not uninstall the linux-image-generic as it is necessary to receive updates of the kernel."
<_SLM_> That is very messy :(
<cfhowlett> _SLM_, you know what you removed.  sudo apt install it to get it back
<hil> _SLM_, just the linux-image-generic and the latest kernel must remain
<_SLM_> Ok, thanks cfhowlett
<_SLM_> And ok hil, I'll do what cfhowlett suggested
<_SLM_> Oh... wait. Did that tutorial maybe mean: linux-image-generic-lts-vivid			install ?
<_SLM_> I suddenly see that at the bottom of $ dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<_SLM_> Sorry, totally new at this
<_SLM_> Very confused
<Team24North> hi guys
<Team24North> how can i delete the thunderbird tray icon ?
<pers3us> Team24North: by uninstalling it?
<Team24North> i'll try
<hil> _SLM_, the linux-image-generic (without a number) must remain. And the linux-image with the last version number.
<linuxlove> hello
<_SLM_> Ah I see now, thanks hil
<_SLM_> However
<_SLM_> I dont see a linux-image-generic
<_SLM_> Only
<_SLM_> linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<linuxlove> i am using ubuntu 15.10 i need to connect SMS panel to my sql database how can i do that on ubuntu?
<hil> _SLM_, yah, keep that one
<_SLM_> Ah okay
<_SLM_> will do, thanks
<Team24North> the icon is still there
<linuxlove> does exist a program for that ?
<belgianguy> Team24North: the top system tray? in Unity?
<Team24North> yes
<linuxlove> i am using ubuntu 15.10 i need to connect SMS panel to my sql database how can i do that on ubuntu?
<linuxlove> i am using ubuntu 15.10 i need to connect SMS panel to my sql database how can i do that on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> linuxlove, sms-tools?
<pers3us> Team24North: Restart machine or restart x11
<Team24North> ok brb
<linuxlove> BluesKaj, does exist a way on ubuntu to do that?
<BluesKaj> sms-tools , is all I can suggest , that's all I kinow, linuxlove
<_SLM_> That solved the update problem. Thanks cfhowlett and hil
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<hil> ...\o/
<_SLM_> :)
<belgianguy> _SLM_: you might also want to look into what "autoremove" does, it might be of use :)
<Team24North> ok it works. thx for your help
<xubuntu787> hi,
<_SLM_> I'll have a look belgianguy, thanks for the tip
<linuxlove> BluesKaj, i have a website that my customers need to send message to my sms center and get a verify code
<linuxlove> BluesKaj, what is sms-tools?
<linuxlove> BluesKaj, is it a program in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes it is in the package manager, linuxlove
<xubuntu787> is it possible to split the system partition as i haven't created any while installation?
<linuxlove> BluesKaj, i see just SMS in package manager
<pers3us> BluesKaj: Is it like some uptime info? What is this sms thing used for?
<hil> sms-tools is a sound/music program
<pers3us> BluesKaj, hil huh? what is this SMS panel linuxlove is talking about? :)
<xubuntu_user> hi
<hil> pers3us, i have no udea
<hil>  idea
<pers3us> :D
<pers3us> same here. I am absolutely confused.
<xubuntu_user> after updating ubuntu 14.04 it use wrong screen resolution, i cant set resolution to 1440 x 900
<belgianguy> I guess something to do with phone interaction
<belgianguy> sending/receiving texts
<belgianguy> like http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16253033/how-to-use-phone-modem-with-smstools3-on-ubuntu-12-04
<pers3us> But what could be the purpose? linuxlove do you want to send message to some phone?
<hil> smstools3 is messaging server i guess
<linuxlove> pers3us, no
<pers3us> oh ..
<hil> http://smstools3.kekekasvi.com/
<belgianguy> linuxlove: what info do you want to store in SQL db?
<gertS> xubuntu_user: You mean in graphical tools, right?
<gertS> Did you edit your Xconfig, or use non-free graphical drivers?
<linuxlove> belgianguy, the code that customer send by phone need to store in database
<xubuntu_user> i reinstalled video driver
<xubuntu_user> and 1440 900 is missing
<bekks> xubuntu_user: And whichh video driver is it and how did you install it?
<linuxlove> belgianguy, and i need to retrive data from database in my php code
<pers3us> linuxlove: Basically you need SMS gateway to recieve the messages?
<xubuntu_user> nvidia 304
<linuxlove> pers3us, yes
<xubuntu_user> from settings aditional drivers
<belgianguy> linuxlove: I'd think you'd need either expore if there is an API/event handler you can hook into
<CoolRabbit> CoolRabbit
<linuxlove> pers3us, i dunno how can i configure a sms gateway on ubuntu
<belgianguy> eg something like 'onMessageReceived' -> execute this code (script that writes to db)
<pers3us> linuxlove: check out the link hil shared. It is what you are looking for.
<pers3us> http://smstools3.kekekasvi.com/
<CoolRabbit> do we have any known problems with Unity-tweaks hotcorners?
<gertS> xubuntu_user: sorry, I use AMD.
<gertS> Drivers can be a bitch, though. Maybe you have more luck setting your res with the tool Xrandr, if you don't use it already?
<belgianguy> linuxlove: http://smstools3.kekekasvi.com/index.php?p=configure -> look for "eventhandler = filename"
<belgianguy> Specifies an external program or script that will execute whenever a message was sent, received or failed.
<gertS> Alternatively, for GUI: ARandR.
<linuxlove> belgianguy, do i need a modem for that?
<belgianguy> linuxlove: yeah, I think so, how would you connect to the cellphone network otherwhise?
<bekks> linuxlove: Depends on how you want to connect your phone.
<bekks> belgianguy: by using a phone :)
<tete_> hi, is this also the channel for 16.04 or is there an alpha channel?
<belgianguy> bekks: yeah, but he wants to receive texts from phones
<linuxlove> belgianguy, i live at iran is this service available here
<bekks> belgianguy: Then he needs a phone.
<bekks> belgianguy: a modem cant receive texts.
<bekks> linuxlove: you need a cellphone connected to your computer.
<tete_> i copied the mini.iso for 16.04 to a usb stick with dd, but when i select the usb stick for booting being an uefi device, it looks like as if the loader would work but then the selection screen comes back again
<tete_> like if something would block the boot process?
<ed_1> can someone help please? i recently changed the pci wifi card on my laptop and now all my pci networks disappear after standby or reboot. they return after power out/battery out....5min...reboot. etc/network/interfaces has just # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) .auto lo.iface lo inet loopback.  the wifi card shows under nm but with hardware switch is OFF (its not) and 3g card is absent. i looked up similar problems and solutions but no good so f
<ed_1> ar.
<belgianguy> bekks: ah, I see, I just thought of connecting to the cellphone network (2G?)
<pers3us> bekks: belgianguy linuxlove, the best way to go about is to integrate with some service provider. It is the easiest thing to do.
<bekks> belgianguy: Which you need a cellphone for. :)
<belgianguy> bekks: true :p
<bekks> pers3us: integrating with a cellphone provide means: you need a phone.
<belgianguy> pers3us: so a dongle with a SIM card would not fly?
<pers3us> bekks: Actually the phone part is taken care by some provider. They will expose some api that you can access to get the updates on the messages recieved
<bekks> pers3us: which you need a phone for.
<pers3us> belgianguy: I am not sure how much configuration is required for that.
<bekks> pers3us: I've done that ages ago with a Nokia.
<bekks> pers3us: No provider integration needed at all, just a phone.
<pers3us> I had done something similar long time ago. bekks, what you are talking about works alright, but probably is not a good option for some vendor
<linuxlove> i dunno what do i need now
<pers3us> or some website.
<bekks> linuxlove: You need to clear up what you are actually wanting to do.
<bekks> linuxlove: whats the big picture behind using smstools3?
<pers3us> linuxlove: bekks is right. you need to elaborate a bit. If this is some development that you are doing, and there is some website, using a third party sms gateway provider is better than setting up your own infrastructure.
<linuxlove> bekks, when my customer put a case for sale on my website he gets a code from me he should message that code to my sms center
<pers3us> and if it is a hobby, go ahead and route messages from phone to your database. it isn't complicated enough.
<pers3us> linuxlove: It would be better if you used some third party gateway provider. It is easier that way.
<bekks> linuxlove: at that point, pers3us is right.
<linuxlove> i need to save phone number and code on database
<pers3us> So these gateway providers will give you apis which you can call, which will return the phone number and the code that was sent to these gateways.
<linuxlove> as i have protocol with phone companies the pay of the money is just with phone credit
<linuxlove> and when a customer send that code he pay with phone credit for advertsment
<linuxlove> pers3us, i dunno how can i configure what you say
<bekks> Then you need to integrate with a 3rd party gateway provider. You dont need to providde the messaging hardware for your customers.
<ed_1> bump: can someone help please? i recently changed the pci wifi card on my laptop and now all my pci networks disappear after standby or reboot. they return after power out/battery out....5min...reboot. etc/network/interfaces has just # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) .auto lo.iface lo inet loopback.  the wifi card shows under nm but with hardware switch is OFF (its not) and 3g card is absent. i looked up similar problems and solutions but no goo
<ed_1> d so far.
<bekks> linuxlove: there is no need for messaging me in private, please keeo it in the channel. thank you.
<pers3us> I don't know any provider in Iran so I can't help with actual documentation, here is a global one https://www.twilio.com/sms
<belgianguy> ed_1: do you have any specs to share
<crond> ed_1, what kind of card is it?
<belgianguy> ed_1: card brand/model number/OS version/
<linuxlove> pers3us, we have irancell here
<linuxlove> irancell provider
<bekks> linuxlove: So talk to twilio.com wether you can use their service in Iran, too.
<ed_1> hi guys, i upgraded from intel stock abg to abgn also intel, shall i pastie dmesg or what? thanks
<pers3us> linuxlove: talk to irancell then. Their support will help you better than us.
<linuxlove> bekks, you mean i dont need any hardware?
<bekks> linuxlove: No, using twilio.com you dont need any hardware. Talk to them, and talk to Irancell, too.
<ed_1> just checking card model
<linuxlove> i get access denid from https://www.twilio.com/sms
<belgianguy> linuxlove: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiqupYG8ZqU here they use an USB dongle to send texts
<crond> ed_1, try lspci | grep Network
<pers3us> belgianguy: I don't think that should be the approach. He is running a website after all.
<bekks> linuxlove: then yiu need to talk to Irancell.
<ed_1> product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<pers3us> linuxlove: How are you sending message in the first place?
<belgianguy> pers3us: ah, if he has no access to hardware, he needs to use 3rd party services indeed
<linuxlove> pers3us, what do you mean?
<ed_1> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<pers3us> linuxlove: You have to send some message which the customer needs to send back to a certain number right?
<linuxlove> pers3us, yes
<ed_1> 3945 was the old card
<pers3us> linuxlove: So how are you sending the message to customer?
<xubuntu_user> can anyone help me ? how can i set custom resolution in xubuntu?
<pers3us> xubuntu_user: There was a simple option in xfce iirc.
<ed_1> Bus 003 Device 013: ID 1199:6855 Sierra Wireless, Inc.  also missing
<crond> ed_1, try sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi and then sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<crond> see if that helps
<linuxlove> pers3us, no , he see from website that he should send message to the number that he see for example number 20000010 and code=1245
<xubuntu_user> i want to chane screen resolution to 1440x900 and this res. is missing from list
<xubuntu_user> change
<bekks> xubuntu_user: Does your screen even support that resolution?
<linuxlove> pers3us, he should send code=1245 to number 20000010 by phone
<crond> ed_1, if it does, add options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf , but do it manually first to see if that fixes the issue
<ed_1> rmmod: ERROR: missing module name.
<ed_1> modprobe: FATAL: Error running remove command for iwlwifi
<xubuntu_user> yes
<crond> Huh
<linuxlove> pers3us, he see this in website when he fill form for sale a case
<bekks> ed_1: sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<xubuntu_user> after update res changed to 1150 860
<bekks> ed_1: that will remove that module.
<gertS> ubuntu_user: Try the following in a command line: xrandr
<linuxlove> pers3us, i just need to match phone number and code from database
<ed_1> oops, im stupid, cut and paste too much
<gertS> It will all avaiable display resolutions.
<bekks> linuxlove: you need to talk to Irancell.
<linuxlove> pers3us, did you get it?
<pers3us> linuxlove: That is fine, what I want to know is, how are u sending the message? Are you calling some API
<bekks> pers3us: Yes, since he needs to send the message to the customer, by cellphone. Irancell issue.
<ed_1> rmmod: ERROR: missing module name.
<ed_1> modprobe: FATAL: Error running remove command for iwlwifi
<linuxlove> bekks, i dont need to send message i just need to recieve message
<crond> you may be using iwl4965 then, but I am not sure of a fix for that
<gertS> ubuntu_user: Look if 1440x980 or whatever even shows as supported.
<bekks> linuxlove: which is the same technically, you need to use some API.
<linuxlove> just customer send code to my sms center
<bekks> linuxlove: And this API can be provided by Irancell, e.g.
<pers3us> linuxlove: oh, alright. You need to get in touch with Irancell to do that.
<pers3us> bekks is right, just talk to their support. They will explain everything.
<linuxlove> okay
<linuxlove> for last question
<hicoleri> How do I make an application restart even after it closes unexpectedly (like after an error)? I'm trying to do this with redshift.
<linuxlove> i dont need to hardware then?
<bekks> linuxlove: You asked that three times now, and your question was already answered.
<linuxlove> bekks, okay
<pers3us> bekks:  :D
<linuxlove> thanks guys
<qlats> Ada
<pers3us> hicoleri: upstart?
<hicoleri> pers3us:how?
<pers3us> hicoleri: This is a good guide. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-a-linux-service-to-start-automatically-after-a-crash-or-reboot-part-1-practical-examples
<pers3us> hicoleri: basically you need to configure upstart script, i.e. make it a service, then have "respawn" in your config. You can set respawn parameters like "respawn limit 2 5". This tells how many retries it has to do.
<hicoleri> pers3us:okay
<gertS> xubuntu_user: a good guide would be wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr Maybe, just your systems' screen autodetection got defunct.
<pers3us> hicoleri: Check this one, it is without digitalocean's droplets. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-a-linux-service-to-start-automatically-after-a-crash-or-reboot-part-2-reference
<CoolRabbit> anyone know how to make a boot_grub partition so my Mac continues to boot my Ubuntu after I reshaped my partitions?
<CoolRabbit> 2 - can I resize my / partition while using Ubuntu or would it be better to boot a rescue DVD?
<linuxlove> hey pers3us did you watch that video?
<pers3us> linuxlove: Nope.
<crond> CoolRabbit, you can't resize a partition that is in use.  You'd have to unmount it.
<belgianguy> CoolRabbit: making a backup can save you much headaches
<linuxlove> pers3us, is not useful for me?
<CoolRabbit> crond ... thx ...
<linuxlove> pers3us, they use from a usb
<CoolRabbit> crond do you know how to flag a partition to grub_boot from the 14.04 install media?
<linuxlove> pers3us, could you take  look at it?
<pers3us> linuxlove: I didn't watch the video so can't comment on that. But as far as I understand, if you have a wesbite running, and it is hosted somewhere which most probably is not your own premise, any sort of hardware access won't work
<linuxlove> it is on my own
<linuxlove> my server is this ubuntu that i am running
<pers3us> linuxlove: That is not a good idea either.
<CoolRabbit> belgianguy, my /home is in a separate partition ... my stuff are safe
<linuxlove> pers3us, why ?
<linuxlove> pers3us, my server is this system at the moment
<linuxlove> pers3us, but i cant understand how they use usb for that
<pers3us> linuxlove: Can you guarantee uptime or power outage etc? Can you handle the traffic when there are open connections?
<crond> CoolRabbit, I do not, sorry.  I'd have to google it.
<pers3us> linuxlove: I am not sure about that. I have never done anything of that sort.
<CoolRabbit> thx Ill google by myself ;)
<pers3us> CoolRabbit: Don't you have to use some other bootloader for mac?
<crond> CoolRabbit, sounds like a plan :)
<linuxlove> pers3us, it is my website for test now
<pers3us> CoolRabbit: I thought it was chameleon
<linuxlove> i am testing all thing on it
<pers3us> linuxlove: Doesn't matter, when it goes live, how will you ensure that you have physical access, i.e. you are able to plug your usb dongle there.
<linuxlove> pers3us, i am in doubt
<linuxlove> pers3us, but i cant cost at the moment
<tete_> i downloaded now 16.04 alpha2 iso and booted from that, uefi setup works but: where is the advanced installer?! i would like to use the ncurses based advanced installer (which worked like a charm in the mini.iso) - where is it?
<CoolRabbit> pers3us, I use the EFInt and it works fine ... In newer Macs it seems Grub will suffice though ... I ave a old (2008) macbook and rEFind works marvelous
<CoolRabbit> . I use rEFind ... sorry
<pers3us> oh ya sorry rEFind .. not chameleon.
<pers3us> chameleon is for hackintosh.
<crond> tete_, try #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 stuff
<tete_> thanks
<DzAirmaX> hi guyz!
<linuxlove> pers3us, what is a usb dongle
<linuxlove> ?
<pers3us> linuxlove: It's basically a GSM modem.
<DzAirmaX> one simple question, I have a nano process running and I ant to go back into it, how can I do ?
<linuxlove> pers3us, for begining of my website in your opinion is it useful for me to buy a usb dongle
<crond> o.O
<linuxlove> pers3us, or use from API from now
<DzAirmaX> thats the command kill -CONT
<DzAirmaX> found it take care guyz, have a nice one xD
<pers3us> linuxlove: At this point, I don't know if you understand the problem. Service providers generally provide some free API calls for testing and integration. You should get in touch with them. As far as USB dongle is concerned, you need to think about what you are building than asking here.
<linuxlove> pers3us, thanks
<quadrupel> hi, I have an ubuntu vm using VMware workstation 12 inside an ubuntu 15.10 host and after switching between vm and host sometimes the mouse cursor does not match with real position inside vm
<quadrupel> after resizing the window it is working again
<belgianguy> linuxlove: I'd write down what you want to do, clearly laying out the different interacting components
<belgianguy> and seeing where you need what knowledge
<maqbool> How to guys understand large codebase?
<bekks> maqbool: That question doesnt make much sense.
<belgianguy> maqbool: documentation, interfaces, knowledge of the topic at hand
<belgianguy> maqbool: and time, lots of time
<quadrupel> hi, I have an ubuntu vm using VMware workstation 12 inside an ubuntu 15.10 host and after switching between vm and host sometimes the mouse cursor does not match with real position inside vm. after resizing host window it is working again but it is rly annoying that I have to do that. can u help me?
<quadrupel> *not the host window. lol
<imthenachoman> hello guys. i've got a fresh install of ubuntu. there is a command that configures apt-get upgrade so that when there are readme files it will "more" or "less" them so the user can read the details. so when they do apt-get upgrade they will see the contents of the file and have to q to quit the more for that file so it can continue the upgrade. anyone know the command?
<belgianguy> quadrupel: I'd gather that's due to your virtualisation, not Ubuntu per se
<quadrupel> belgianguy, what can I do to solve that issue or to find out what the problem is?
<bekks> quadrupel: update the guest additions, possibly.
<bekks> quadrupel: If thath doesnt help, the next step would be the VMware Knowledgebase.
<quadrupel> ok. thanks
<codemagician> Does anyone know how to remedy a hung mouse pointer in Unity desktop - it's stuck as a hand icon (15.10)?
<drspastic> Please help get my wifi back
<drspastic> It disappeared after restart or standby
<silo> ctf
<everson> Hi. I use a laptop with a docking station. I also use multiple Workspaces on my Ubuntu desktop which I use to categorise open windows (ie: Workspace 1 for IDE, 2 for browser, 3 for documents, etc.). When I dock / undock my laptop, my workspace windows get jumbled up and I have to resort them. Is this a known issue? Is there a work-around? Thanks.
<ed_1> hi, im back again. still trying to fix this wifi, every time i standby or boot i lose the intel 4965 pci card, ubuntu tells disabled y swithch. battery out for 5 mins and boots up fine.
<ed_1> i need to find out why and fix permenant or will need to downgrade to old wifi card
<belgianguy> ed_1: any fixes you already tried? What Ubuntu version are you on?
<ed_1> 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<belgianguy> ed_1: that's the lernel version I assume, what Ubuntu are you running?
<ed_1> tried rfkill unblock modules and other things i dont understand
<MonkeyDust> don't paste random lines ... xhzt's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> what's
<ed_1> think its 1404
<MonkeyDust> ed_1  cat /etc/issue    what's the outcome
<venom_> any one here from Egypt
<belgianguy> ed_1: "lsb_release -a" is the command to show what version you have (in a terminal, without quotes)
<ed_1> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ev0lv3> hello
<MonkeyDust> venom_  we're all from the same planet, this is ubuntu support
<venom_> @ev0lv3
<everson> haha
<ev0lv3> can someone tell me a vnc client for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !vnc| ev0lv3 start here
<ubottu> ev0lv3 start here: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ed_1> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch:core-4.1-ia32:core-4.1-noarch:security-4.0-ia32:security-4.0-noarch:security-4.1-ia32:security-4.1-noarch
<ed_1> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ed_1> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ed_1> Release:	14.04
<ed_1> Codename:	trusty
<venom_> i mean near to me more if i need some help :D
<ed_1> sorry
<MonkeyDust> ed_1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/    use this for multiple lines
<venom_> i have small problem i brought  a USB wifi card totlink N150UA
<venom_> and i work only without monitor mod
<jophish> Hi
<venom_> is there any help
<jophish> I'm running into an issue exactly as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/726052/ubuntu-booting-in-insecure-mode-with-secureboot-enabled
<Guest89976> my computer reports that it's booting in insecure mode even when that's enabled in the bios
<jophish____> I've tried switching it off and on again in the bios to no avail
<ed_1> <belgianguy>  is there a way to check whats going on after it fails?
<Nilesh> can anyone help with dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure): problem?
<StephenS> I have an issue with setting wallpaper
<StephenS> its set rotated for 180
<StephenS> I dont know, but its upside down, I opened it in image viewer and it was straight, but when I set it as background, its rotated... ?
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<belgianguy> StephenS: was this a picture taken with a mobile phone?
<belgianguy> maybe it contains orientation data of some sort that gets read
<slowmc> ls
<StephenS> belgianguy, yes
<ign0s> hi there
<StephenS> its a taken by phone
<StephenS> and orientation is screwed
<StephenS> I can see with ffmpeg that metadata for rotate is 180
<ign0s> wow  a lot of ppl no op
<StephenS> its because portrait and landscape on android
<ign0s> xD
<belgianguy> StephenS: can you remove that ? :)
<StephenS> but now I need a way to rotate it on ubuntu
<StephenS> I could remove that, but it requires decoding and encoding for each pic
<StephenS> I want a simpler method :)
<NegativeFlare> Wow, the wiki is down
<belgianguy> StephenS: the code for setting backgrounds takes it into account
<belgianguy> so I'm afraid that's the only way, strip the rotation info by script?
<belgianguy> StephenS: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2654281/how-to-remove-exif-data-without-recompressing-the-jpeg
<belgianguy> would that work?
<StephenS> actually
<StephenS> Input #0, image2, from 'x.jpg':
<StephenS>   Duration: 00:00:00.04, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 150848 kb/s
<StephenS>     Stream #0:0: Video: mjpeg, yuvj420p(pc, bt470bg/unknown/unknown), 1920x1080, 25 tbr, 25 tbn, 25 tbc
<StephenS> no rotation metatag, hmm I assumed it was there by default
<belgianguy> StephenS: best to use pastebin for multi-line things
<belgianguy> StephenS: maybe try the tool, see if it works?
<grig_> Can anyone? I am try andriod development on xubuntu 32 bit i686 and having problems
<MonkeyDust> grig_  that's for the android channel, then
<belgianguy> grig_:  #android-dev
<StephenS> belgianguy, that tool rotates my pic
<StephenS> but when I set it as wallpaper, I still get it rotated
<StephenS> wtf
<StephenS> I dont get it
<belgianguy> StephenS: then I don't know what's causing it. I'd load it into GIMP and save it as a PNG to be sure it's not the EXIF data
<belgianguy> or cursed
<StephenS> belgianguy, thanks!
<StephenS> gimp thing worked
<belgianguy> StephenS: happy to help :)
<grig_> @belgianguy: There's noone there
<bekks> grig_: There are 398 people in that room.
<belgianguy> grig_: I come there quite often, but join ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu chats
<belgianguy> there they might be more lenient towards such topics
<belgianguy> grig_: or PM me your general issue, I use Android Studio under Ubuntu 15
<belgianguy> .10
<TheEagerPadawan>  trying to backup .mozilla with a live cd, system reports that i don't have permission
<bekks> Then you dont have permissions. Did you check the permissions?
<consolejazz> TheEagerPadawan: able to access the desktop? get to the command line with Alt+F2, then enter `gksudo nautilus`
<consolejazz> see if you can navigate to the desired directory
<err> hello everybody. Can somebody help me with vpn
<SchrodingersScat> !vpn | err
<ubottu> err: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<consolejazz> you guys and your fancy bots :>
<irawansyah> helpme
<statusfailed> How do I turn on ipv6 on 15.10 ?
<statusfailed> I get "network unreachable" when I try to ping6 ipv6.google.com
<bekks> statusfailed: does your ISP support IPv6?
<irawansyah> before my genymotion run verywell but now cant run any error messsage unable to load virtualbox engine, make surrre that it is properly installed before start genymotio
<err> wiki is not enough for me. I would like to use softether with a 3 hubs and 3 sites
<statusfailed> bekks: Yes
<bekks> irawansyah: So did you make sure it is properly installed?
<statusfailed> It used to work fine on Arch Linux
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | err
<ubottu> err: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> err: What is "softether"?
<err> vpn software
<irawansyah> ya, before virtualbox properly installed
<MonkeyDust> err  start from the beginning, what are you doing, what brings you here
<bekks> irawansyah: And now, is it properly installed?
<err> availeabel for linux, mac, win, with a useable gui
<irawansyah> ya
<irawansyah> i can run virtualbox
<err> Monkeydust: I would like to build a vpn with 3 sites. I have a connection to the vpn server but i cant reach pcs from one subnet to another. That is my problem
<TheEagerPadawan> bekks: seems like the folder was created by root
<TheEagerPadawan> consolejazz: seems like the file was created by root
<bekks> TheEagerPadawan: While folder/file?
<err> I tried a lot of settings but I cant get along with it so thatswhy I would like to get som help
<irawansyah> bekks: how to fix it
<bekks> irawansyah: Can you pastebin the exact error message pleasE?
<consolejazz> irawansyah: you may wish to also try asking in ##networking
<bekks> err: So establish three vpn between these sites.
<consolejazz> for another perspective
<consolejazz> TheEagerPadawan: so you don't have admin access? are you able to access the `.mozilla` folder now or not?
<bekks> consolejazz: he is on a livecd.
<consolejazz> TheEagerPadawan: you ran `gksudo nautilus` at the commandline right
<consolejazz> bekks: ah, thanks
<bekks> err: No need for an unasked query, keep it in the channel please.
<TheEagerPadawan> let me try the gksudo trick
<err> Sorry.
<err> So, 1 site is a server s site, and I have 2 other sites which are connected to the server.
<bekks> err: Then you need to setup a VPN dialin, and just connect your sites to your server.
<err> I already have the connection.
<err> 3 sites has 3 different subnets. but I do not know where and how to set the gateways.
<TheEagerPadawan> consolejazz: gksudo nautilus - program gksudi is curren'tly not installed
<bekks> TheEagerPadawan: gksudo isnt gksu
<TheEagerPadawan> come again?
<powerup> hola hello
<err> each site need to run vpnserver or vpnbridge. the vpnserver and vpn bridge has a virtual hub in it. When You want to connect the physical lan, You have to make a localbridge to the lan.
<powerup> spanish
<belgianguy> err:  that's #networking IMO
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> ##networking, dounle #
<MonkeyDust> double*
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: ah, oops
<viju> Hi, how do I know what firewall is being used in ubuntu 12.04?
<err> I know it is networking. I also know I have to set some static route.
<MonkeyDust> viju  iptables
<err> I need some help in it
<viju> MonkeyDust, how do I check for the status?
<MonkeyDust> viju  sudo ufw status
<Sentinal> Hello.
<MonkeyDust> viju  ufw = uncomplicated firewall
<viju> MonkeyDust,  ufw is inactive
<MonkeyDust> viju  sudo ufw enable
<viju> Is it a front end to iptables?
<err> I am fighting with this problem for a while so Please Just give me a guide than I figure out how to do
<MonkeyDust> viju  gufw or fwbuilder
<viju> Don't know why I turned it off.
<belgianguy> locked myself out of my VPS once, good times
<MonkeyDust> viju  there's also fail2ban
<viju> Ok
<silkey> hello people
<TheEagerPadawan> and got access to root
<TheEagerPadawan> case closed ;)
<ulrike_> my dvd-rw drive is not recognised I think (when I check the kernel messsages with "tail -f | dmesg" it doesn't show anything if a CD is entered). The drive makes noise though
<ulrike_> where do I start when I want to get it working?
<daftykins> drive firmware tells it to spin up media and begin to read even if the OS isn't really communicating with it
<daftykins> i think you have your command backwards, but see if your brand of drive comes up in dmesg at all - otherwise check the connections
<ulrike_> is a cd drive usually listed in lspci?
<ulrike_> I can't locate mine in the results
<daftykins> no because it's not a PCI device
<daftykins> check it's detected in your BIOS
<ulrike_> will do, thx brb
<daftykins> if it's modern enough to be SATA and it's definitely connected ok, it should be there - if it's PATA, check the jumper configuration on the back of the drive
<ulrike_> it's a notebook so I guess it is SATA, the notebook got shipped with windows vista
<ulrike_> guess it is sata
<ulrike_> brb rebooting
<daftykins> ah ok
<ulrike_> daftykins: I think it is recognised now
<daftykins> what did you change?
<ulrike_> i saw it in the bios and now there is an "Audio CD" icon on the desktop
<ulrike_> nothing, but I did install a lot of updates before I entered the cd
<ulrike_> maybe something had to do with the drive
<ulrike_> all the 14.04.4
<ulrike_> i didnt update the system for a few weeks
<docmur> I'm trying to make a custom live DVD and when I try to copy /usr/lib/syslinux/isolinux.bin, Im getting "No such file or directory", but I installed syslinux-common and utils
<MeatHammer> hey all, how do I return the PID of a network namespace?
<MonkeyDust> MeatHammer  is this useful http://www.haifux.org/lectures/299/netLec7.pdf
<holdsworth> how can I switch to already running process that is in the background?
<ouroumov> holdsworth, "fg" command
<ed_1> back for more... losing wifi card after standby/reboot. heres some huge pastie if anyone can help diagnose please. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15216474/
<Nukien> What's the fastest way to copy a 2TB file from one sata3 disk to another both on xfs ? I'm using rsync now but only getting 50MB/s
<cilly_> Hello ppl.I am having wi-fi issue in a Dell M1330 with an Dell 1505 .I have tried ndiswrapper and wicd.Sometimes I get to see my wi-fi network,can connect to it,but not being able to receive any kind of data.
<Nukien> 50MB/s is piss-poor
<compdoc> both drives in the same PC and copy
<Nukien> They're both local
<compdoc> you mean net
<Nukien> No - both in same system
<compdoc> wow. slow drives
<compdoc> or one is
<Nukien> shouldn't be - toshiba 3tb sata3 7200rpm
<compdoc> I would think 100-120MB/s
<compdoc> rsync does a lot of checking, but I only use it for net transfers
<Nukien> THey're even on separate asmedia pcie sata cards
<compdoc> you ever benchmark them? the disk utility can test their speeds
<compdoc> I suppose if the cards are sharing IRQs, it might make it slow
<Nukien> server - shell only
<Nukien> Hrm - sudo ioping -s 128M -S 256M 3.0TB-B
<Nukien> 134217728 bytes from 3.0TB-B (xfs /dev/sdk1): request=1 time=686.2 ms
<Nukien> other drive is similar
<Nukien> I want to duplicate one drive to the other completely, maybe use dd and change the uuid after ?
<tarvid> trying to install Ubuntu desktop on a Dell XPS with an Nvidia GTK 960. I can make it through the install if I add nomodeset to the boot parameters but eventually the box will choose an unworkable display mode which locks up the machine
<ChibaPet> Hey all. Reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages there isn't a mention of Unity. Does the gnome-desktop-environment metapackage install Unity or Gnome Shell? What's the correct metapackage for a stock Unity environment?
<Nukien> As in dd if=/dev/sdj of=/dev/sdk bs=4096
<compdoc> Nukien, possibly. I dont use dd, but others here are expert
<ChibaPet> Nukien: What's the question?
<Nukien> Fastest way to copy a 3tb drive to another
<Nukien> Contains a couple of *huge* files, one is 2.3tb
<Nukien> rsync only getting 50MB/s
<compdoc> Nukien, btw, you can boot a live cd/usb of ubuntu desktop and run the benchmarks if you ever get curious
<ChibaPet> Nukien: Someone once noted that cp is faster than dd.
<ChibaPet> Nukien: That said, if it were me, I'd rsync and let it take the day. 50MB/s sounds not far from disk cap.
<Nukien> Nah - should be getting way more than that I would think
<Nukien> both sata3
<ChibaPet> Nukien: Spinning rust can't get anywhere near sata3's cap.
<ChibaPet> Spinning rust can't, IIRC, hit sata2's cap.
<ChibaPet> Even drives rated for sata3.
<Nukien> true, but should be better than 50MB/s
<ChibaPet> When I'm scrubbing a pool, I tend not to expect much better than 50-60M/s, and that's pretty near ideal for speed.
<Nukien> Wow - my media box gets 200MB/s on one pool and over 400MB/s on the other
<Nukien> for a scrub
<ChibaPet> Hrm. I'm envious. :P
<Nukien> 5x 3tb drives per pool
<ChibaPet> raidz? I just use mirrors here.
<Nukien> yup raidz
<ChibaPet> I'd imagine raidz can hit all the components at once when scrubbing. Unsure.
<ChibaPet> I think what I'm seeing is much closer to normal single-disk performance.
<Nukien> cp doesn't have a progress meter to see how fast it's going - any other suggestions ?
<MonkeyDust> Nukien  rsync --progress
<BluesKaj> tarvid, if you can get to the VT/TTY, sudo apt install nvidia-361
<Nukien> MonkeyDust, That's what's giving 50MB/s
<ChibaPet> If it were me I'd just stick with dd or rsync, even if they're not wicked fast. Assuming you're moving *onto* ZFS it'll be a one-time problem.
<Nukien> This is a snapraid parity disk until I convert that backup box to full zfs
<Nukien> Heh probably lost any potential speedup from an alternative method just with the bitching about it in here
<ChibaPet> :P
<SchrodingersScat> think of the future though
<ChibaPet> In the future he'll be doing it with zfs send/receive :P
<Nukien> aye for zfs :)
<Nukien> Hrm - I suppose I could just let snapraid re-create the parity file on the next sync
<ChibaPet> So, would I be correct in positing that I don't install any of the desktop environment metapackages, but just the unity package? Or is there a Unity desktop metapackage I'm missing?
<tarvid> Thanks but once the display switches the machine freezes -
<explaymant> Fatal IO error 22 (Das Argument ist ungültig) on X server :0.0.
<explaymant> was heißt das
<Nukien> I gotta say, for a bunch of random disks, snapraid is great
<daftykins> you only know how good a RAID setup is once disks start dying.
<Nukien> Tested once so far, worked fine. This is a backup box for the main media (zfs) box, so not *too* worried
<daftykins> then you can judge it :) though here's a fun fact - making rational decisions to repair RAID volumes is so much easier when it's not your personal data :)
<Nukien> Plus critical stuff is up in crashplan, so 3x copies
<ChibaPet> Crashplan is painful if you ever need to restore from bare metal.
<ChibaPet> I'm a fan of SATA enclosures and a $25 safe deposit box at a bank, swapped weekly.
<daftykins> we're going a bit off topic now - but i seem to recall reading some service similar to that will ship out a disk if you want to restore
<Nukien> daftykins, that's backblaze
<daftykins> i'm sure it's more than just them.
<Nukien> And Amazon S3 I think
<ChibaPet> So, my plan - someone please shoot it down if I'm confused - is to install ubuntu-desktop (which says it installs gnome on that meta package) and end up with a default Unity install.
<ChibaPet> s/package/& page/
<BluesKaj> tarvid, is this a laptop with hybrid graphics AKA Optimus?
<Nukien> ChibaPet, Crashplan is good - I can spin up an ubuntu server with it installed in no time, or install on a spare win7 box
<daftykins> ChibaPet: not gnome but unity, which is technically a gnome mod/theme type thing
<ChibaPet> daftykins: That makes it make sense then.
<Nukien> mediabox has main account, other local systems back up to mediabox
<ChibaPet> I'm doing a server install for a friend so he can have the RAID/LUKS he's used to, but then he needs an environment on it and I don't want to saddle him with Gnome Shell.
<daftykins> so it's already an abortion of a server ;)
<ChibaPet> And he'd shoot himself if I gave him i3 or what I use.
<Nukien> i3 ?
<daftykins> hell i'd shoot you too.
<rory> ChibaPet: try lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop they might be a bit lighter?
<rory> ChibaPet: for remote stuff
<daftykins> Nukien: the flavour of the week for the Linux youth ;)
<ChibaPet> rory: It's not a server. You just can't do RAID and LUKS with the desktop installer.
<daftykins> yes you can
<Nukien> ChibaPet, Got my root on zfs (on luks) script working nicely now
<Nukien> It's 14.04 though
<ChibaPet> daftykins: Nah, this is well covered. You can if you do a hand install with debootstrap in a shell. I'm not interested.
<daftykins> ChibaPet: no it's not that involved either
<ChibaPet> Nukien: That works. The DKMS hosed me once, which is why I'm focussing on Xenial lately.
<daftykins> i think you might want to do more reading :)
<Nukien> gotta go change brake pads on wife car - later
<ChibaPet> daftykins: Nah, I actually know how it works. But for kicks, what's your recommendation to get MD-RAID and LUKS out of the desktop installer?
<daftykins> please bear in mind if you're doing things with xenial, you should be over in #ubuntu+1 until it's released (just checking)
<ChibaPet> daftykins: My question about metapackages was more general. Let's pretend that question was for Trusty.
<daftykins> no you're missing my point, we don't need to pretend anything - just bear in mind if anything is xenial specific - that's the place to go - call it a friendly reminder.
<ChibaPet> Then call this a friendly note of thanks.
<daftykins> well i don't do encryption so i can't comment on that - but you definitely can boot desktop, install mdadm, then partition and install to prepared RAID mount points
<linocisco> hi all, how can I check my ubuntu version?
<ChibaPet> daftykins: Right, or you can use the server installer and have it done cleanly and easily for you. :P
<daftykins> linocisco: cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> or lsb_release -d
<daftykins> ChibaPet: horses for courses, we don't all use hand-holding methods since we might want something different
<daftykins> however i'm too sane to put an OS inside the same RAID as i use for storage ;)
<dretnx> anyone uses Xara Xtreme?
<ChibaPet> daftykins: Ah, the RAID in my case is just for the OS. Storage goes on ZFS.
<daftykins> dretnx: never heard of it
<dretnx> daftykins:  it is opensourced vector drawing app
<dretnx> avaiable for linux:  http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<daftykins> dretnx: so what's the question? trouble installing?
<dretnx> no, I just wanted to hear opinion about it, how it compares with inkscape
<daftykins> try the website alternativeto.net
<ChibaPet> Later, all.
<daftykins> no deb packages is a downer for sure
<tarvid> BluesKaj, Can't get from F6 nomodeset to boot
<KiloJuliet> I love ZFS and Ubuntu and I see that in 16.04 is going to have it officially available. When I was running it on 14.04 it had a bit of instability on one of my machines and ate loads of ram in order to be happy. Is that still going to be the case when we start to roll out 16.04 test machines?
<KiloJuliet> I've only had luck with ZFS on SmartOS so far but I'm trying to keep my systems on ubuntu since it supports awesome features like pci-passthrough and its quite a bit more familiar to me
<xangua> ! 16.04 | KiloJuliet
<ubottu> KiloJuliet: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> KiloJuliet: yeah as above, xenial questions in the right channel please :)
<KiloJuliet> ok
<milan> how can i access phpmyadmin after installing it in ubuntu?
<milan> here is what i did: http://goo.gl/b4Wvoe
<BluesKaj> tarvid, use the left shift key right after the postpage
<daftykins> milan: it should be available at localhost, depends where you're running a browser to test
<daftykins> you might need to learn a bit about how apache works to get further :)
<milan> daftykins: did you see my link?
<milan> daftykins: whats left there?
<daftykins> i didn't read it all, no
<daftykins> milan: so did you reconfigure phpmyadmin as suggested?
<daftykins> to be honest the use of phpmyadmin always points to a new user who should learn things the right way before trying to use such tools of convenience, in my personal opinion.
<tarvid> I do that, get the mini logo, space, select F6, select no9modeset, then what?
<milan> daftykins: of course
<daftykins> milan: right, only you haven't stated what resulted from that
<milan> daftykins: sure, let me do it for you
<daftykins> well, you're doing it for you ;)
<milan> daftykins: it worked just now
<daftykins> \o/
<milan> daftykins: dont know why too
<milan> daftykins: this is damn confusing since i did i am told
<daftykins> learning web admin is something that should be done from the ground up really
<daftykins> it doesn't help that apache configuration has become much more complex and spread across multiple files, in 14.04 and up
<milan> daftykins: yeah, you are right
<milan> daftykins: i am just gonna make some database server to make a real website implementation
<milan> daftykins: wait, what is the username and password? is there any default username?
<milan> daftykins: lol i got it
<daftykins> should be your normal user i think, but i don't use it
<daftykins> or perhaps it's root + your user's password
<milan> daftykins: sorry to bother asking questions ahaha
<milan> daftykins: yes it is root
<milan> daftykins: are you here often>
<daftykins> not as much as i used to be. there are many volunteers to speak to
<mljmac> I have fixed the Unity desktop in 14.04, I did download Gnome and now use Gnome Compiz
<kllaud> hi
<daftykins> hello
<raphus> hi
<MonkeyDust> hi
<sandah> howdy. I was able to install xenial desktop on a n3000 nuc (which requires pretty new kernel drivers) but I can't get the 16.04 server install to detect anything. Is there a trick with the server install, or in this case should I do a custom install using the desktop installer?
<daftykins> #ubuntu+1 for xenial please. it's not out yet.
<sandah> Will do thanks daftykins
<keith__> he
<daftykins> llo
<AcidRain> hello, ubuntu 14 is missing hte KDE gear icon at login, how can i fix this?
<Windows3> Did you try a restart?
<AcidRain> yes sir
<daftykins> do you mean via the session chooser?
<Windows3> try running gnome-control-center in terminal, hope that helps
<AcidRain> daftykins, yes
<AcidRain> Windows3, no it doesnt
<daftykins> so this is Kubuntu - or did you install ubuntu then try adding KDE?
<AcidRain> i installed ubuntu, then added KDE
<daftykins> ok via what package?
<AcidRain> ive done this 100s of times on previous ubuntu installs
<AcidRain> er... hang on
<daftykins> history | grep install
<AcidRain> kubuntu-desktop
<AcidRain> turns out there is a plasma-desktop
<AcidRain> let me blindly try that as well
<daftykins> typically KDE uses a different DM i think - but you could have a read on - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<reisio> AcidRain: if you're switching, there's a little more involved to do it cleanly than just installing the -desktop set
<reisio> historically, stuff like http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<AcidRain> and that is?
<reisio> AcidRain: too slow! :D
<AcidRain> lol
<Windows3> I'd google a little more and try just a few more terminal commands, and if software is fixing it, I think it may be a hardware problem
<Windows3> isn't*
<reisio> Windows3: ?
<Windows3> to acidrain
<dynamicsamurai> Hi, has anyone else had a problem with the latest update to linux-lowlatency? I'm on 15.10, so the version I have is 4.2.0-30.36, basically Xorg crashes with a segfault during boot. If I boot up with 4.2.0-30 generic, it is fine
<dynamicsamurai> I'm running the default radeon driver
<dynamicsamurai> (ie not fglrx)
<daftykins> dynamicsamurai: there's a security advisory about X being killed by certain kernels of late, if you update again you might get a fixed release
<dynamicsamurai> I did a fresh install today
<daftykins> so is it updated or not
<dynamicsamurai> let me double check software updater
<dynamicsamurai> "the software on this computer is up to date"
<dynamicsamurai> which makes sense. 4.2.0-30.36 came out yesterday
<daftykins> mmm, well if one works over another you could just change your default until it's resolved :)
<vahidturke> hi
<reisio> ohai
<vahidturke> Im irani
<vahidturke> kasi inja farsi balade?
<dynamicsamurai> daftykins: indeed, that is what I'll do. Its an audio machine though, so slightly frustrating. Looks like an update is in the works thought, 4.2.0-32.37
<dynamicsamurai> daftykins: thanks for your help
<daftykins> np!
<pi_> hi
<daftykins> hello
<pi_> Hey what is this for a platform?
<daftykins> your question isn't very clear, can you rephrase?
<daftykins> are you referring to what Ubuntu Linux is, or what this IRC support channel for it is?
<pi_> for what is this chat?
<daftykins> yeah, read the topic :) the first 4 words sum it up
<Guest95725> how can you patch linux kernel
<daftykins> give more detail... have you found a patch or do you mean general security updates?
<reisio> Guest95725: /nick patchadams
<reisio> pi_: /topic
<hisforever> I have an Epson wf2540 printer that I downloaded the driver for. How do I get it installed? I'm using zxorin 9
<daftykins> hisforever: we don't support zorin here, as it's not ubuntu
<daftykins> typically downloading a driver may not necessarily be relevant anyway - you should plug it in (if using via USB) and check the CUPS page.
<hisforever> ok thanks sorry
<docmur> I made a launcher in gnome which runs Exec: sudo mono /home/user/app.exe.  If I double click it, I get a spinner and nothing happens.  If I go to xterm and do sudo mono /home/user/app.exe, it loads fine, how can I debug the launcher?
<Amm0n> docmur, try gksu mono /home/user/app.exe
<docmur> gksudo mono /home/user/app.exe, wanted my password but did load
<docmur> :)
<docmur> Got it! had to switch to gksudo
<salamanderrake> how do I get ubuntu to stop using the windows key for anything?
<daftykins> salamanderrake: what's wrong?
<craigbass76> I can fire up a javaws app as one user, but not another.  The one that can't is the one that can sudo.  Weird.  Any ideas?
<daftykins> any other group differences?
<daftykins> perms and ownership otherwise, could be worth a check
<salamanderrake> daftykins: I use that key for audio on mumble, but when I use it and the mouse I end up moving the window or 'zoom out'
<daftykins> ok, sounds like you either need to choose a new push to talk combo (which makes most sense) or install the compiz config tweaker utility and disable any combos, if that's a thing (just a hunch)
<batson> halloo
<daftykins> hi
<batson> am new to ubuntu
<daftykins> cool, support questions in here and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic then :)
<daftykins> or quit o0
<milton_> hey
<reisio> heyo
<vnull> Hello anyone knows How to Install NGINX / PHP7 / HHVM / Redis on Ubuntu 14 ?
<reisio> vnull: sounds like you want Ubuntu 16.04
<vnull> reisio lol
<daftykins> not lol, sounds good to me
<vnull> Seems no one knows :D
<reisio> vnull: interesting form of deafness you have there :D
<daftykins> vnull: if it's not in the repos, you have to look for PPAs... or, you follow the proper advice which has already been offered :)
<daftykins> newest software on older LTS = not gonna happen
<wesleyotugo> ubuntu hardy repo are they sttill active ?
<daftykins> no way
<vnull> daftykins, I've PPA's but configration sucks...
<reisio> not gonna happen without a lot more work than using 16, anyway
<vnull> I'm new to linux
<vnull> so.. something i really don't get
<linuxlove> can i use my android phone a a GSM modem on ubuntu?
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: you can find them at oldreleases.ubuntu.com though i think the URL is
<reisio> vnull: maybe you should take people's advice, then
<reisio> linuxlove: probably
<MeatHammer> anyone familiar with network namespaces, ie. ip-netns
<daftykins> linuxlove: wouldn't data tethering be better? :)
<vnull> reisio What that should mean?
<daftykins> MeatHammer: ##networking may help, it's unclear what you're after
<linuxlove> daftykins, with wireless
<linuxlove> ?
<daftykins> why wireless?
<linuxlove> daftykins, with cable?
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: not the iso files but the repos, i heard when a LTS or release is old the repos get deleted ?
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: i want to run ubntu hardy in a old laptop
<linuxlove> daftykins, is it possible to configure on smstools in ubuntu ?
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: running LTS is very, very unwise - just try a supported release of lubuntu, it's more lightweight
<daftykins> sorry not LTS, LTS is great! EOL is what i meant
<daftykins> linuxlove: what are you trying to achieve? internet access via your mobile phone, or something else?
<reisio> vnull: see you've forgotten the advice I gave you already :p
<MeatHammer> ty daftykins
<MeatHammer> daftykins: im having some difficulty working with network namespaces. documentation for ip-netns is pretty poor, even man pages. I am trying to return the PID of an exisiting namespace with "sudo ip netns pids jail" (jail being the name of an existing namespace). The command returns nothing, no error, just back to prompt. What am I doing wrong?
<daftykins> MeatHammer: my advice was to ask over in the channel ##networking
<BluesKaj> wesleyotugo, better off running a lightweight latest ubuntu like xfce
<BluesKaj> xubuntu
<MeatHammer> oh im definately in there and asking but this namespaces thing is like some linux blackhole nobody ever bothered to document.
<daftykins> lubuntu is even lighter still, so they tell us :)
<daftykins> MeatHammer: what are you actually trying to achieve? conceptually, not with that specific technology.
<linuxlove> daftykins, i need to recieve message on my laptop and store them to sql
<linuxlove> my sql
<MeatHammer> daftykins: I'm interested in the use of namespaces over virtualization tech, so trying out network namespaces as a way to sandbox apps and scripts under linux. Yes, I know about iptables.
<daftykins> linuxlove: really? why
<daftykins> MeatHammer: sandboxing to me seems more like containerisation, not virt
<linuxlove> daftykins, i am using my ubuntu as a server now and i configured apache and website on this system customers on my website need to send me message to verify a code for put their case for sale
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: my problem is graphic drivers, i use ATI x700 which fall under kernel 2.6 or thereabout. When i use lubuntu the graphic is patchy
<daftykins> linuxlove: i don't think connecting a phone directly is the way people achieve that - i would imagine there are services to provide it
<niao> I still didnt upgrade my 15.04 ubuntu , i am noticing some bugs and some programs ceased to work !!
<wesleyotugo> BluesKaj: my problem is not variation but a graphic driver that is only available for ubuntu hardy
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: it should be using the radeon driver only - so open source, what did you try? 12.04 or 14.04 lubuntu would be worth a go.
<linuxlove> daftykins, as i am in begin of my website i need to test my method
<linuxlove> daftykins, i cant cost much at moment
<daftykins> linuxlove: good luck then - but i think that's a mistake.
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: don't try and install fglrx on such an old card, that'd be a waste of time
<linuxlove> daftykins, do you know about costs that providers offer for this?
<Jordan_U> niao: That's yet another reason to upgrade. You should upgrade. Using EOL releases is asking for trouble.
<BluesKaj> wesleyotugo, which gpu ?
<niao> Jordan_U ; please give me the command to run the upgrade from terminal !
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: not a recent fglr but a old version that works on ubuntu hardy, when i install fglr on hardy i want to know whether apps will work when downloaded and things like that ?
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: no, as i've said using an old EOL release is not the answer - they are all insecure now
<wesleyotugo> BluesKaj: ATI x700
<niao> Jordan_U  ; I still receive updates though !
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: so if you have not tried lubuntu 12.04 or 14.04 - please do.
<daftykins> also it's not fruitful to ask two of us in parallel ;)
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: i have tried all variations of ubuntu both at 12.04 level and 14.04 level but the opengl is still patchy
<daftykins> linuxlove: no, you will need to do some research on this
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: ok, but you need one of these installed for us to help - using an EOL version is not supported and we will not help with that - it's not the answer.
<Jordan_U> niao: I believe that "sudo do-release-upgrade" will do it.
<daftykins> much the same as any sane person would not install windows 98 for someone with an old computer ;)
<BluesKaj> wesleyotugo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver , hardy is NOT your only choice
<Jordan_U> wesleyotugo: I recommend installing Ubuntu 14.04 and coming back as it will be supported much longer than 12.04.
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: well i know, was just curious. okay is there any way fglrx or and river open or closed source could work on my card ? and defintely not Gallium
<niao> Jordan_U ; are you sure ? I dont want to mess my installation in this old desktop am using !
<wesleyotugo> BluesKaj: it doesnt aid my orib but thanks
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: i've already said about 3 times that the open radeon driver is your only option, so if you install a supported release and fully update it... maybe we can help from there
<wesleyotugo> Jordan_U: supported ubuntu or does 14.04 support kernel 2.6.x
<daftykins> either 12.04.5 or 14.04.3 (or newer)
<daftykins> you do not install 2.6.x kernels on supported releases
<daftykins> i'm trying to helpfully suggest you stop thinking down those lines :)
<niao> Jordan_U ; do i need to stop browsing while upgrading ?
<BluesKaj> daftykins, you can lead a horse to water..........  ;/
<daftykins> BluesKaj: :D
<Jordan_U> niao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WilyUpgrades
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: i have a fully updated ubuntu mate 15.10 partition and ubuntu gnome 14.04 if that is okay ?
<daftykins> BluesKaj: methinks the glue factory would be best now
<BluesKaj> daftykins, yeah , seems so ;-)
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: no, neither release is appropriate for that age system
<Ben64> what? 14.04 is fine
<daftykins> Ben64: not gnome on an unsupported card
<Ben64> the radeon driver supports the x700
<santa> Hi
<daftykins> Ben64: right, but not well with a graphical DE is the impression i'm getting from this user
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: i know, most apps wont work due to the fact they rely on recent kernel.. but it is possible if i downgrade all app to the 2.6.x supported version but meh
<Guest13246> Do your speek russioa
<Guest13246> &
<Guest13246> ?
<Ben64> wesleyotugo: no. that is not a solution
<wesleyotugo> Ben64: what driver is that
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: no that is not a solution - please stop repeating what i've already said is a no-go.
<Ben64> wesleyotugo: its called "radeon"
<daftykins> quite honestly that system sounds like it should be retired, or if it's a desktop, just swap out the card and be done with it
<daftykins> *or* just get it working with lubuntu 14.04 as has been suggested 6+ times now :)
<Jordan_U> niao: You might run into issues once your browser itself gets upgraded. Also note that there are no guarantees with upgrades (but that does *not* mean you should just stick with an insecure OS forever).
<amazoniantoad> What is Unity Next?
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: I am complaining about being able to use 3D apps like sweet home 3D that looks patchy and scrabby
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: yeah so that's not going to happen on either release you have installed right now - so Lubuntu 14.04.3 or change the card.
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: i'm going to stop replying now until this action has been taken
<helpmemount> hey I'm trying to mount an unraid smb, but it's failing. I'm adding the following line to fstab: //192.168.2.27/myfiles /media/myfiles cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<niao> Jordan_U ; I see, thanks !!
<helpmemount> But I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.2.27/myfiles,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Jordan_U> niao: You're welcome.
<daftykins> helpmemount: mixing uid and just "guest" doesn't sound right at all.
<Ben64> helpmemount: "guest" isn't an option i'm fairly sure
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: its my father old laptop it runs windows 8.1 with Oblivion games at 30fps, it does pack a really lean muscle. I am a 3D artist and i want to use it for basic 3D modelling
<helpmemount> Hi Ben, that part was taken straight from the wiki here
<helpmemount> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: then Linux isn't the answer on that system
<helpmemount> As I couldn't find one for SMB shares
<Ben64> well its wrong
<helpmemount> what should I put in place please?
<daftykins> username=guest maybe, but not just 'guest'
<daftykins> or configure an actual user
<Ben64> try mounting it manually before putting it in fstab
<helpmemount> good shout
<charlie__2> hello guys, is there any distro that would fit on a CD?
<helpmemount> let me try mounting it manually first
<charlie__2> from the Ubuntu family
<Ben64> or maybe you don't have cifs installed
<Team24North> hi guys
<daftykins> lubuntu still fits on large CD-Rs with overburn, but really you should just give up if USB is an option
<daftykins> if you don't have a USB flash drive, get one
<charlie__2> I can't boot from USB
<helpmemount> I haven't installed cifs
<helpmemount> that part I didn't understand
<daftykins> charlie__2: due to BIOS support? look into plop to chainload USB from CD-R
<helpmemount> would an apt-get install cifs do the trick?
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: Does lubuntu fix kernel problem. Lubuntu fixes basic memory usage problem and it is not even more memory efficient like ubuntu mate. i had lubuntu 14.04 installed it, at first it was smooth then it got patchy and scrabby
<Ben64> read the wiki you posted helpmemount
<daftykins> helpmemount: no, you're just making up packages
<helpmemount> I will reread
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: 'patchy and scrabby' are not technical terms for me to understand what you're talking about.
<mcphail> charlie__2: does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD help?
<charlie__2> daftykins: I have a spare SATA dvd reader that could come in handy with an USB adapter. I'll try that way. Otherwise is plop really the only solution? No distro fit on a CD anymore?
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: i really don't think Linux is right for this system, perhaps give us the full make and model or a link to it.
<charlie__2> mcphail: I guess it's what I'm after! Is there a MinimalCD for Lubuntu?
<daftykins> charlie__2: or you can install from the mini.iso if this system has working wired networking out of the box
<Ben64> note - minimal cd isn't a live cd
<helpmemount> Not trying to be difficult @Ben64, but what part? It has the guest option that I mentioned, you told me it was wrong  a minute ago
<mcphail> charlie__2: not sure. You might be able to select lubuntu-desktop from that installer. I have never used it
<Ben64> helpmemount: the part where it tells you what to install to make it work
<helpmemount> oh for the cifs install
<helpmemount> Sorry
<charlie__2> is the mini.iso an official installation method?
<Ben64> yep
<charlie__2> nice, I'm looking for it
<charlie__2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall this must be the page :)
<helpmemount> So after install cifs tools, that's working exactly as I had it. Thank you for your help Ben64
<Ben64> helpmemount: cool
<charlie__2> Lubuntu Alternate fits on a CD, but I'm curious about that mini.iso :)
<wesleyotugo> daftkins: http://imgur.com/qrGNanc That a screenshot of my problem
<charlie__2> thanks guys
<mcphail> charlie__2: if you're likely to be doing a few installs, the alternate CD would be better than the mini iso, as you wouldn't have to keep pulling all the files from the server. But for a single install, the mini iso would be fine, I'm sure
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: in my opinion that computer is a bad fit for the software you want to use.
<ahmet_> hey
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: as i said, and please pay attention this time - either run a supported release and we can investigate further... or replace the card. i will not reply again.
<charlie__2> mcphail: thank you very much :) I'm going to do only one install and the full alternate iso will do. I hope it will support this VERY old hardware
<reisio> ahmet_: heyo
<ahmet_> do you speak Turksh
<daftykins> mcphail: alternate hasn't existed for a long time
<Jordan_U> wesleyotugo: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after seeing such corrupted images.
<hep7> hello
<daftykins> Jordan_U: not much point since the wrong releases for such hardware are being used :)
<charlie__2> is this the right place to ask about Lubuntu?
<daftykins> i mean, knock yourself out... but i think it's giving false hope and wasting time
<Jordan_U> daftykins: I thought that screenshot was from a supported release.
<daftykins> supported, but not appropriate for old hardware
<hep7> my ubuntu mate doesn't boot properly i believe this happened after update?
<hep7> dual boot with win10
<Jordan_U> charlie__2: Here and #lubuntu are both fine. #lubuntu might have more people familiar with LXDE.
<charlie__2> Jordan_U: thanks :) I'm wondering whether old serial ports are supported by current Lubuntu
<ahmet_> hep7_ how
<hep7> it eather boots to terminal or doesn't boot at all sometimes, (have to reboot few times)
<hep7> either*
<mcphail> daftykins: there's alternate cd's listed for lubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<ahmet_> ı win 7 with ubuntu making
<hep7> ?
<Jordan_U> charlie__2: I would expect serial ports to work. What are you planning to use them for/with?
<ahmet_> English dont good
<charlie__2> Jordan_U to revive an old but still working printer
<daftykins> mcphail: ah community only and lubuntu only, news to me - very niche though.
<mcphail> daftykins: yes - I thought alternate had died as well
<hep7> ahmet_ it is ok, you don't have to answer, thanks.
<charlie__2> Jordan_U: it's paired with this OLD computer
<Jordan_U> charlie__2: It's worth a try. You can test it from a LiveCD/USB before installing if you want.
<charlie__2> I'm not even sure how they're going to find cartridges
<charlie__2> Jordan_U: that's my roadmap :P
<daftykins> mcphail: i think it still has, maybe that's just some old community attempts
<ahmet_> hep7_:ı can tell you
<Jordan_U> wesleyotugo: Assuming that screenshot was from a supported release of Ubuntu, preferably Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.10, Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after seeing such corrupted images.
<Luke> hi
<Guest77091> hello?
<SumTingWong> is this working?
<reisio> sure
<reisio> hi
<reisio> hi
<Guest77091> hello SumTingWong!
<SumTingWong> Hello :)
<SumTingWong> Anybody know how to host your own IRC server?
<SumTingWong> I could ofc google it...
 * reisio headdesks
<SumTingWong> wut? O.o
<daftykins> research before coming here for non-OS support questions, tends to be good
<SumTingWong> So I cant be here if im using openbox?
<daftykins> openbox is a DE/WM last i checked
<reisio> SumTingWong: is that question related to the preceding?
<SumTingWong> nope
<reisio> not quite appropriate use of 'So ', then? :p
<meurth> Hello, my keyboard has a third, Fn option for some keys, and I want to assign pi as one of these, but where are these in the keymap for English (US):  /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<wesleyotugo> daftykins: thats was a recent linux mint new install after i had tried all ubuntu variation. i have ran a supported release of lubuntu 14.04, 15.04,15.10 and the problem persist. what should i do , this same program works fine in windows ?
<reisio> meurth: these what?
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: so now you tell us Mint - we don't support Mint here.
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<meurth> reisio, as a third option for a key accessed by holding the Fn key.
<daftykins> wesleyotugo: i've already said to install lubuntu 14.04 and come back so i will not be able to assist you until this is done.
<reisio> meurth: that might be hardcoded in your hardware's circuitry
<Jordan_U> wesleyotugo: I'm still waiting for information I've requested twice now. Are you having trouble getting it?
<reisio> meurth: if 'xev' doesn't recognize it, for example, you will probably have to act on what Fn+other_key says, instead of Fn directly
<Ricardus> I just had something happen that I dont think ever happened before
<Ricardus> I currently have my laptop set to require your password to login after it comes out of screensaver mode
<daftykins> ok...?
<Ricardus> I must have intended to log in earlier, before I left the house, and typed in the password
<Ricardus> and when I got back a few hours later the password was still there, and hitting enter allowed me in
<meurth> reisio, reisio,I think you're right.  All the Fn outputs are redundant.
<Jordan_U> Ricardus: Please type out your whole question in one line and post it when you're done.
<Ricardus> Why not set it up so if youve typed your password, and you dont log in, that the next time it comes out of screensaver mode, the password is cleared?
<daftykins> i'm pretty sure there's a timeout where it blanks again
<daftykins> Ricardus: if you walked away from your computer having typed in the password but not hit enter, i think you're asking for surprises
<Ricardus> daftykins, it didnt for me.
<reisio> that's an okay suggestion, but
<reisio> it's quite impossible to prevent silly users from making their own lives hard
<reisio> and the more complicated you make xscreensaver, the greater the chance it can be exploited
<daftykins> Ricardus: maybe don't type your password in and walk away then :)
<Ricardus> daftykins, maybe, but why WOULDNT the password be cleared the next time it came out of screensaver mode. Just seems like an obvious and easy security fix
<reisio> s/xscreensaver/locker of your choice here/
<wesleyotugo> jaordan_U: Pardon me, it was not intentional. Here is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/5JD72gNz
<daftykins> i agree it's not ideal, but i also think it's an irresponsible action
<reisio> second guessing the end user is really annoying
<wesleyotugo>  jordan_U: Pardon me, it was not intentional. Here is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/5JD72gNz
<daftykins> Ricardus: i came home and i put my keys in the door, then i walked away to the coffee shop - how dare my house not push the keys out and into my pocket?!
<reisio> as a pref it'd be fine, but it'd necessarily complicate the software
<daftykins> same stuff to my mind :)
<Ricardus> daftykins, this is the first time ive ever done it. But I cant be the first and only person to ever do it.
<Ricardus> Do you guys read Schneier on security? I mean seriously. He would describe that as BRITTLE
<zh1> wanna install flash on ubuntu gnome, what command does it on terminal?
<daftykins> i can't type here how i'd describe that
<Ricardus> People are going to be people. We're human. We occasionally make mistakes. This is an easy (and as I said before) obvious flaw that should be corrected.
<Ricardus> Ive been running Ubuntu for years, and this is the first time I've ever commented in here.
<daftykins> you might want to pursue finding/creating a bug if you care about this one
<Jordan_U> Ricardus: The code is available if you want to provide a patch implementing this or you could pay someone else to write said patch. You can also file a bug report/feature request but I don't expect that anyone else will want to add that feature in their spare time (I may be wrong though).
<daftykins> but you have to accept the edge case nature of what you've presented
<Ricardus> And if I knew a good suggestion was going to met with silly wisecracks I wouldnt have bothered.
<Ricardus> I dont think anyone in the security business would call this an "edge case"
<Ricardus> its a flaw
<Kang0> Hi all
<Ricardus> anyway. Good day to you all
<Jordan_U> Ricardus: Then file a bug report please.
<daftykins> i would like to point out that you pursue the correct bug processes rather than complaining about it with no productivity, Ricardus
<Kang0> Need help to configure ssh server and client on same phone
<daftykins> Kang0: what kind of phone? this channel is for ubuntu support
<Kang0> android
<daftykins> Kang0: so unless you're connecting to an ubuntu host, this channel isn't relevant to that
<Kang0> Ok
<Kang0> I thought people may use android phone on thus channel
<Jordan_U> wesleyotugo: What version of Ubuntu is that from? (If not 14.04 or 15.10 then I don't care to see it). That's also not the complete output. I'm also still waiting for the Xorg.0.log I requested (again though, if not from X/Lubuntu 14.04/15.10 I don't care).
<Jordan_U> Kang0: This is #ubuntu, not #android. We only support Ubuntu here.
<menace> is there for standard ubuntu 16.04 a beta for download? i only see the offsprings like xubuntu or lubuntu
<jushur> menace: look under daily-builds
<creep> hi peps, where is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu mate? because I could install ubuntu and after that i could install the mate surface? so where is the effort of ubuntu mate ?
<jushur> creep: the difference is the ubuntu default has unity, and ubuntu mate has mate as a default. and the major difference is the mate edition does not have unity installed by default?
<zh1> creep, MATE (software), a fork of GNOME 2 Desktop Environment (computer software)
<Kang0> I m on terminal now does it fall under ubuntu discussion
<reisio> did it not before?
<Gallomimia> !ot| Kang0
<ubottu> Kang0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Revian1> Kang0: You're asking for help to configure ssh server and client on an Android phone. Regardless of the app you use, your request is off-topic.
<Kang0> That request is closed Revian1
<Kang0> Now after connection is established i would like some suggestion for commands on terminal as i m noob
<flexoboto> Kang0: ls for example
<flexoboto> id
<mcphail> Kang0: "ls" is a good one. "cp" is excellent. Or perhaps you have a specific Ubuntu support question? You can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal for inspiration
<Kang0> Thanks mcphail flexoboto i want to copy and paste files
<Revian1> Kang0: Running a terminal on an Android phone does not bring your issue into the realm of Ubuntu support.
<k1l> !shell | Kang0
<ubottu> Kang0: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nino_> Some gif creator for ubuntu 12.04?please
<Revian1> k1l: I believe the !shell trigger for ubottu needs to be update for the Unity environment when someone has a chance.
<Kang0> Thanks for clarifying Revian1
<flexoboto> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flexoboto> nice :D
<SchrodingersScat> !info ffmpeg | Nino_
<ubottu> Nino_: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.7.6-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 1198 kB, installed size 1814 kB
<flexoboto> Kang0: why you want to use a shell for copy your files on your smartphone ?!?!
<Kang0> Just learning flexoboto
<VictorCL> B00M
<jamie2> or well better said, how do i revert from make 4.0 to make 3.82
<squinty_> well isn't this special?
<jamie2> getting flooded
<dax> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bryan2_> Hey guys, I just installed the 16.04 daily. It went well, however I can't seem to boot into my windows installation(on another HD) anymore. It doesn't show up in the grub list like it used to. Here is my boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15221497/
<jamie2> I cant seem to find it on duckduckgo...
<bekks> jamie2: So use a real search engine :)
<jamie2> bekks: duckduckgo is a real search engine, i also checked google who cant find it either
<jamie2> i have googled it 20 different ways and still cant find how to revert from make 4.0 to make 3.82 or 3.81
<faissal> test
<Bray90820_> test
<geirha> jamie2: what does this output?  apt-cache policy make
<jamie2> geirha: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8861556
<JackDawson> hi all!
<Bray90820__> test
<geirha> !ubuntu+1 | bryan2_
<ubottu> bryan2_: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<JackDawson> Does anyone can help with a DNS problem?
<Bray90820__> Is my test going through
<jamie2> Bray90820__: yes
<loveheartjoylove> I probably can
<loveheartjoylove> what's the problem?
<Bray90820__> That's odd because I can't send to any other chnnel
<jamie2> Bray90820__: i was having issues earlier even connecting to freenode
<Revian1> Freenode is experiencing issues atm
<Bray90820__> jamie2: I can't identify with the servers
<geirha> jamie2: Ok, so that's the version in wily. There's no supported way of downgrading a package
<Jklk32> Hi everyone! Does anyone can help me with a DNS problem?
<scaldwel_> Sorry about that Bekks,  I meant TOR not TORRENT.  Damned autocorrect!!!!!
<jamie2> geirha: so you are saying i cant build android on willy at all?
<stacks88> so in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades  i set Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "true"; and Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot-Time "06:00"; -- but now while logged in i keep seeing stuff like The system is going down for reboot in 1260 minutes! and The system is going down for reboot in 1200 minutes!  its like every hour, The system is going down for reboot in 900 minutes! ..
<stacks88> how can i disable these broadcast messages ?
<deadmund> Is there anyway that I can get a log / error messages from when I log into KDE?  My system hangs for like 15 - 20 seconds when I log in after the KDE progress bar is full.  it didn't used to do this before I upgraded
<jamie2> geirha: are those the proper ones for linux and for ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> deadmund: the answer is yes but the bot isn't happy either
<jamie2> geirha: found it http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/make/download
<thezugswang> hi folks, just installed fresh version of ubuntu 15.10 (previously on mint 17.1) and I'm getting a black screen on boot (not even reaching disk encryption password). I can log in via recovery mode, and I've tried 2 different nvidia drivers, but same result both times
<Jordan_U_> thezugswang: Do you have this problem when using nouveau?
<thezugswang> Jordan_U_, It was originally on that, but I was getting weird font issues (like missing characters)
<geirha> jamie2: Those are the vanilla sources of GNU make
<thezugswang> Jordan_U, I will try it again now...
<Jordan_U> thezugswang: Missing characters within X or at a text tty?
<jamie2> geirha: i used that link i threw up and did dpkg --force-all -i '/home/jamie/Downloads/make_3.81-8.2ubuntu3_amd64.deb'
<thezugswang> Jordan_U, I can log in fine using Neuveau, but the fonts are messed up. I think that I need the propietray drivers anyway, since I play games on this PC
<thezugswang> Jordan_U, looks like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/584922/how-do-i-fix-fonts-not-rendering-and-missing-letters
<geirha> jamie2: That may break a lot
<geirha> (which is why it's unsupported)
<jamie2> geirha: if it does i redo make
<myessail> I just installed 15.10 on my macbook, and it is running very hot. I've been through all the suggestions on google with no luck (and most of them are pretty old too). is there anything else I can try?
<benfitzpatrick> hi everyone well im a virgin noob to linux and ubuntu and computers period and i have no idea how to install a OS or anything period on a pc. So i felt i come in this chat and see if someone can help me install Ubuntu on my laptop?
<benfitzpatrick> see, i had someone install my windows OS and i havent even heard of linux period
<rypervenche> benfitzpatrick: That is a lie. I have helped you install Gentoo on your machine multiple times and you keep distro hopping. Stop asking people to walk you through Linux installations.
<Jordan_U> thezugswang: I would be very surprised if that font problem is related to graphics drivers.
<benfitzpatrick> rypervenche: ryper, if you seriously think i will ever do linux on my own, your only lying to yourself man
<benfitzpatrick> that is a false hope that will never become reality
<k1l> benfitzpatrick: rypervenche no need for personal attacks in here. benfitzpatrick we dont support handholding, we try to get you to learn to manage your OS yourself. so what is the real issue?
<squarecircle> ohai, having trouble with pairing my bluetooth devices under debian and gnome. are there related problems under ubuntu?
<benfitzpatrick> well im sorry kil, that IS the real issue
<squarecircle> I would eventually change back to ubuntu, if its supporting my Hardware better ;)
<benfitzpatrick> i have issues running it alone
<benfitzpatrick> i really have no way to
<k1l> squarecircle: depends. at least "it works for me" :)  you can try a live usb and test it
<squarecircle> k1l: I fear that it might work
<squarecircle> k1l: I just spend the time to configure my freshly installed system :D
<k1l> squarecircle: your choice :)
<rypervenche> k1l: I just wanted people to be aware that that was a straight-up lie and he just admitted it. Feel free to help him if you wish.
<benfitzpatrick> rypervenche: its NOT a lie ryper, you know i dont know Linux. if you think i do, your seriously wrong man
<rypervenche> I'll leave this alone now. Not the place for this conversation.
<squarecircle> rypervenche: want to help medebugging my buggy bluetooth?
<benfitzpatrick> -sighs-
<squarecircle> ;)
<k1l> benfitzpatrick: start a live usb with ubuntu on it and start the installer. i am sure you will manage to install it.
<k1l> rypervenche: thanks
<benfitzpatrick> kil i did already try to boot a CD or usb of ubuntu i didnt
<benfitzpatrick> i was flat out lost
<k1l> benfitzpatrick: where exactly?
<benfitzpatrick> kil i loaded it up and was freaked out and shut off the machine and was about ready to throw the PC out the window
<rypervenche> squarecircle: First thing first we would need to see what wireless card you are using. lspci -nn | grep Network
<k1l> benfitzpatrick: you keep saying: "i couldnt run the car, i couldnt run the car" but you are not saying what exactly didnt work.
<benfitzpatrick> i mean i didnt know how to navigate the OS i didnt know where anything was, it was like learning asian
<benfitzpatrick> it was like i was in japan
<benfitzpatrick> and couldnt do anything
<k1l> benfitzpatrick: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<benfitzpatrick> i was sitting there with a blank face and a dead stare
<k1l> work with that.
<benfitzpatrick> well i did look at that and got the same reaction
<benfitzpatrick> it freaked me out
<k1l> benfitzpatrick: stop trolling.
<benfitzpatrick> well, im being 100 percent truthful to you
<tgm4883> benfitzpatrick: why are you trying to install ubuntu?
<benfitzpatrick> because windows is not the OS i want and, it breaks all the time
<tgm4883> benfitzpatrick: With the questions you are asking, Ubuntu isn't for you
<k1l> benfitzpatrick: use the howto i just linked you. that works 100%. just follow the steps
<benfitzpatrick> well the problem being kil, my parents demanded i use linux and i get someone to help me
<tgm4883> benfitzpatrick: a couple things
<tgm4883> benfitzpatrick: 1) his name is k1l. The number 1, not the letter i
<benfitzpatrick> oh
<tgm4883> benfitzpatrick: 2) I doubt your parents said that, but it is comical that you tried to claim that
<benfitzpatrick> well they really have
<squarecircle> rypervenche: Product: Broadcom Bluetooth Device
<benfitzpatrick> they're watching me over my shoulder as i talk to you
<rypervenche> squarecircle: We will need the exact output of that command. Can you pastebin it? Also, what sort of problems are you having with pairing?
<tgm4883> benfitzpatrick: no they didn't and no they aren't. First, they would have to know what linux is, which in all likelyhood they don't. Even if they do, they wouldn't "demand that you use it and ask someone else for help"
<benfitzpatrick> well my dad just for real said it
<tgm4883> benfitzpatrick: tell him to piss off
<squarecircle> rypervenche: I click on "connect" the gui seems to click, but in sthe second the lcick animation is done it swichtes back
<benfitzpatrick> well he said if they cuss at you, we will ground you and take away your laptop
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: That's not helpful, please stay civil.
<Jordan_U> benfitzpatrick: It's clear that you're not interested in actually getting support. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your mute.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: you're probably right, I shouldn't feed the trolls
<Estheliel-> That kind of trolling was very weak. He could've done better.
<CoolRabbit> hello all
<CoolRabbit> just got back from reinstalling 14.04 on a old (to Apple - 2008) mac ... would like to know any known issues with unity-tweaks ?
<squarecircle> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15222984/
<squarecircle> rypervenche: and this is my lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15222993/
<rypervenche> squarecircle: Hmmm, yeah I don't think I'll be much help. I don't have too much experience with Bluetooth, especially on Ubuntu. But that is some of the information that someone else will need to be able to help you.
<squarecircle> rypervenche: anyway, a lot of thanks :)
<ubuntu725> Im having a issue booting ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64. I'm running from a dell E521 with windows 7 amd Athlon 64 X2 dual core. I hit f12 then choose USB.zip and i go directly to a black screen with flashing cursor?
<k1l> ubuntu725: usb.zip?
<k1l> ubuntu725: how did you make that ubuntu usb?
<Gallomimia> sounds like your usb wasn't flashed properly
<webigor> hello
<webigor> is it official channel?
<Gallomimia> ubuntu725: still there?
<webigor> me?
<webigor> I just entered
<reisio> webigor: yes
<webigor> Thanks
<rem505> hello I'm trying out the live dvd for 14.04.4 LTS and while it starts to boot it get stuck on a brown screen with a (picture of something = happy star person) @ the bottom
<webigor> Did you choosen correct architecture?
#ubuntu 2016-02-28
<rem505> ne1 know why it would stop?
<webigor> Not enough RAM
<rem505> but im using a ramdisk
<k1l> rem505: press any key
<webigor> why ubuntu can't resolve depends?
<k1l> webigor: put all the errormessages into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<rem505> k1l:  the keys just beep after a while
<webigor> ok
<cerya13> rem505:Ctrl+Alt+F1
<cerya13> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<webigor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15223558/
<k1l> rem505: did you see the choose language screen etc?
<rem505> k1l: no it never got to that
<k1l> webigor: please put a "apt-cache policy gimp" on that paste
<k1l> rem505: how did you create that usb?
<rem505> k1l:  its a dvd from an iso
<k1l> rem505: hmm
<rem505> k1l this laptop does not have a usb boot option
<k1l> uh its that old? than your only chance is the Lubuntu iso
<webigor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15223604/
<rem505> k1l ok i'll try that, thnks
<k1l> webigor: what command did you use for that depency errors?
<rem505> its got Brawndo...its what plants crave
<rem505> k1l:  It may well have a usb boot, but I tried the SD card with no luck.
<webigor> k1l: it's ubuntu's software center
<k1l> webigor: close software-center. then in terminal do "sudo apt update && sudo install gimp"
<Darmani> Hi everyone! I have some simple code I wrote but it won't let me run it from the Terminal, it keeps saying command not found?
<Darmani> sudo ./name_of_project.rb
<webigor> aah
<reisio> Darmani: chmod +x ./name_of_project.rb first?
<Darmani> reisio: I have to run it like that?
<ouroumov_> Darmani, this is the file is executable
<webigor> is there anyone knows about "programming"?
<ouroumov_> Then you can run it using ./name_of_project.rb
<Darmani> ouroumov_: yeah it's just a simple web server
<ouroumov_> webigor, head over towards #programming
<CyberGabber> Darmani: you must make the file executable, with command chmod u+x
<Darmani> CyberGabber: Ohhhh
<Darmani> Why is that? If you don't mind me asking?
<Team24North> good morning ladies and gentlenerds :)
<CyberGabber> Darmani: see under step3 on http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/10/ruby-hello-world-example-how-to-write-and-execute-ruby-program-on-unix-os/
<geirha> to run it, you use ./name_of_project.rb
<geirha> but to run it, it must be executable, which is what chmod +x does
<webigor> aah, there's 5.20AM
<webigor> What's morning?
<Darmani> So for all the scripts I make I have to run that command first?
<webigor> try chmod +x *
<reisio> Darmani: if you don't want to specify the interpreter, yup
<k1l> Darmani: as standard files are not +x by default. that is not to let any code execute automatically. its a security feature
<reisio> Darmani: don't do what webigor said :p
<webigor> or chmod+x ./*
<geirha> Darmani: For the ones you intend to run, yes.
<reisio> Darmani: sudo ruby ./name_of_project.rb would probably work
<webigor> it'll make everything exectuble
<alive876> hi, newbie here, i have novnc server running on an ubuntu cloud environment and am running a cpp program that comes back "Unable to connect to the X display"    ,  can you give me a hint to trak this down, i don't know much about networks.  thanks!!
<geirha> webigor: which is probably not what he wants
<k1l> Darmani: think on people on windows running .exe files that got named "a.person.naked.jpg.exe"
<Darmani> ah okay. I think I get it.
<Darmani> If I specified an interpreter then I wouldn't have to type that command anymore correct?
<webigor> aah, i entered one repo too much times, how i can delete?
<k1l> webigor: what do you mean?
<webigor> i entered APT line too many times
<bekks> webigor: which apt line?
<geirha> Darmani: Right, because then it's ruby you execute, and it already has execute bit. The script only needs to be readable in that case
<geirha> Darmani: I recommend reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions to learn about how unix permission work
<Darmani> how2specifyinterpreter.jpg?
<webigor> Why Ruby is too old in Ubuntu's repos?
<webigor> It's 1.9.x but there's 2.x
<reisio> too old for what
<k1l> webigor: ubuntu 14.04 is on the state of pre april 2014.
<reisio> Darmani: with ./foo, you say "please run foo, foo will make it apparent what to run itself via"
<reisio> Darmani: with ruby ./foo, you say "ruby, run this, I want you to consider it ruby source"
<reisio> in the latter case, it is merely input, and needn't be executable
<webigor> i need latest ruby
<reisio> webigor: 'latest' isn't a version
<Darmani> reisio: That's what I was doing in the first place. sudo ./name_of_file.rb
<reisio> Darmani: sudo is not an interpreter of ruby source code
<webigor> I need rails 4, but i can't install it as it requires Ruby 2.x
<reisio> Darmani: it's occasionally an interpreter of executable files, hence chmod +x
<reisio> webigor: so update?
<webigor> Ruby?
<webigor> or ubuntu
<Darmani> reisio: Okay, gotcha.
<reisio> webigor: whichever
<tunnu> Hello
<tunnu> Am trying to dual boot between windows 7 and parted magic but its failing
<tunnu> With the following error
<tunnu> losetup: /dev/loop252: No such file or directory
<tunnu> mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs'
<tunnu> Mounting the fu.sqfs failed
<ubuntu106> Ok so i get ubuntu to boot but now i get lots of crashing graphic issues. I also get a message prio to launch MP-BIOS bug 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC then more ata4.00 revalidation failed (errno=-19 and another that says (errno=-5
<ubottu> bug 8253 in slang (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #8254 crash displaying main menu in arabic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8253
<Jordan_U> tunnu: This is #ubuntu, we don't support parted magic. We do however support Ubuntu, which can run GParted and other utilities just fine.
<Gallomimia> ubuntu106: what kind of graphics chip do you have? does it have drivers installed?
<tunnu> Ok any other channel which supports parted magic that you are aware of ?
<ubuntu106> let me check
<Jordan_U> !alis | tunnu
<ubottu> tunnu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<tunnu> Ok thank you ubottu
<ubuntu106> NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE and it said it was up to date
<Gallomimia> :)
<Gallomimia> ubuntu106: did you install drivers for it? maybe they're using open-source drivers, which i find don't work as reliably as the proprietary drivers :/
<ubuntu106> i didnt i think there microsoft drivers
<Gallomimia> uh...
<ubuntu106> i'll try that
<Gallomimia> why would we care about microsoft drivers in this channel?
<Gallomimia> and why would ubuntu just plain tell you they're "up to date" that sounds like windows
<Gallomimia> ubuntu106: hold on here a second.. back the truck up
<ubuntu106> ok
<Gallomimia> now, what is going on here?
<Gallomimia> you're having problems with ubuntu running?
<Gallomimia> is it in a VM?
<ubuntu106> not sure what that means
<ubuntu106> yes graphic issues
<Gallomimia> you have windows on your computer
<ubuntu106> yes
<Gallomimia> and ubuntu?
<ubuntu106> windows 7
<ubuntu106> yes on usb
<Gallomimia> like... the LiveUSB
<ubuntu106> yes
<Gallomimia> so you tried that, but it was giving issues
<ubuntu106> yes
<Gallomimia> and then i asked you about drivers in ubuntu, so you checked your drivers in windows?
<ubuntu106> like freezing
<Gallomimia> does that make sense to you?
<ubuntu106> then yellow
<ubuntu106> im checking in both
<Gallomimia> i really don't care if your windows install works
<ubuntu106> ill check ubuntu
<Gallomimia> to do that, you must reboot?
<ubuntu106> ok
<Gallomimia> also, there's no drivers installed on your USB stick.
<Gallomimia> so, needn't bother checking.
<Gallomimia> are you planning to install ubuntu on the hard disk?
<ubuntu106> no
<Gallomimia> then..... what?
<Gallomimia> !persistent | ubuntu106
<ubottu> ubuntu106: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu106> just using it from usb
<Gallomimia> you'll need to take a few steps to get those drivers installed. this is the first one
<Gallomimia> also, one thing i did was to use the LiveUSB to install onto another USB stick. ran that for weeks without issue
<Gallomimia> was able to install drivers and anything i wanted
<ubuntu106> sorry im lost on all this. would it be easier to just burn to a disc? im also getting the mp-bios bug error
<ubuntu106> 8254
<ubuntu106> ubuntu lauches fine but if i move to fast the graphics screw all up bascially then will freeze up im using a sandisk usb but usb2.0 ports
<ddybing> are you using a dedicated graphics card or integrated graphics?
<squinty> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<squinty> also has install instructions.  might also want to check out pendrivelinux.com for tutorials and software suggestions
<systemd0wn> Has anyone noticed issue with curl after update on the 26th? I don't see any recent bugs.
<systemd0wn> Trying to use it to add a new gpg key and now I get, "curl: (77) error setting certificate verify locations:
<systemd0wn>   CAfile: /etc/pki/tls/certs/ca-bundle.crt
<systemd0wn>   CApath: none"
<systemd0wn> That's not the standard ca path.
<systemd0wn> curl 7.43.0-1ubuntu2.1 on Ubuntu 15.10.
<webigor> Who installed ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l> webigor: some did. the channel for the "not yet released ubuntu" is #ubuntu+1
<Loshki> I have a Ubuntu/clonezilla question. Can I ask it here? #clonezilla is very small and quiet.
<reisio> remains to be seen
<dw1> any ideas why m64py on ubuntu 14.04 would have no File menu in it?
<xangua> dw1: can't you see the menubar? Using Unity?
<dw1> i'm using gnome-session-fallback
<dw1> no menubar
 * dw1 runs with strace :/
<webigor> I'm compiling Ruby
<webigor> lol
<daniel> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<jpmh> why does: echo b |grep -is -f temp.lst    - return b IF there is an empty line and ONLY an empty line in the file temp.lst.  If the file is empty, then I get nothing, as expected?
<marchesini> Ubuntu 16.04 only will be available in late april
<Bashing-om> marchesini: 16.04 will be released then ... not saying you can not become a beta tester . join ubuntu+1 .
<jushur> marchesini: #ubuntu+1
<marchesini> I install ubuntu beta 1 on my p4 3.2 with 768mb ddr... The system run a little bit lag with the video, my agp is a radeon 9200 se, then i solve this problem installing xubuntu desktop 16.04 beta of the repositorie
<marchesini> Now run very well
<marchesini> The ubuntu requires a good graphics card
<marchesini> Will be good if ubuntu comes with the possibilite to use low resources, only some few effects and the necessary
<xangua> marchesini: that's what Xubuntu or Lubuntu are for
<nedstark> lubuntu is the flagship ubuntu os, and its flag is the jolly roger
<jushur> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> !minimal | marchesini
<ubottu> marchesini: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> nedstark, this is ubuntu support.  poetry and chitchat belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<nedstark> cfhowlett: how do i get a jolly roger background in unity
<cfhowlett> nedstark, wiki images for the pic, right click on an empty spot in your desktop.  "properties" should allow you set a wallpaper
<nedstark> yarr, i shoulda thought of that
<marchesini> Bashing-om: when i say low i mean to resources utilization, like effect. Good for notebook users and cellphone
<cfhowlett> nedstark, note, I use xubuntu so ... no unity or unity expertise
<coffeeguy> hi how do i update openvpn in ubuntu?
<hipitihop> I'm on 14.04 and have been running "3.16.0-031600-generic #201408031935 SMP Sun Aug 3 23:36:11 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" for months. Any attempt to go later kernel, I have tried 3.16.0-62 through to 4.2.0-30.34~14.04.1 I get no keyboard or mouse in logging screen. Any pointers ?
<sta7ic> I have ubuntu installed on a 256 gb drive but its only using up like 30 GB, and i want to migrate the data to a 80 GB SSD. whats the best way to do that since im not sure if i can just use dd or if clonezilla will allow me to convert to smaller drives
<hipitihop> For the benefit of others that may have same issue, I found my solution to no keyboard/mouse problem here https://blog.al4.co.nz/2014/12/ubuntu-14-04-no-usb-keyboard-after-upgrading-kernel
<Fudge> hi looking for a bit of help on a server, getting usb soundcard to be recognized, alsactl init sees it and it works fine on a desktop cd
<Fudge> 002 Device 002: ID 0d8c:0014 C-Media Electronics, Inc.
<meurth> I can't login to my only sudoer after I altered /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us.  How do  I root a terminal as a non-sudoer even if I never set a root password?
<meurth> using bathroom now
<extraymond> Hi! I have problem using hardware decoding on AMD graphic card, fglrx is working fine but vainfo gives me error.
<Fudge> meurth:  log in to recovery at grub and use root login to fix
<Lusosec> any one use private tunnel? trying to import a  profile.  ca.crt, usr.crt and usr.key  are not importing properly
<Fudge> what do you mean not importing properly
<kenne123> hi all
<Valduare> hey guys im on 15.10  and cant pair with bluetooth keyboard
<Valduare> tried using the gui and also bluetoothctl commands
<reisio> Valduare: keyboard in discovery mode?
<Valduare> tried two diff bluetooth dongles
<Valduare> yep
<Valduare> keyboard works on other computers fine
<Valduare> even with the same dongles
<reisio> on other computerS?
<Valduare> yep
<reisio> did the passkey thing?
<pr0metheu5> Sorry this isn't specific to Ubuntu, but any linux distro installer won't detect my hard disk on my laptop when I try to install alongside windows 10. Any ideas why this is happening?
<Valduare> it wont ask for the pin
<reisio> pr0metheu5: could be your bios/u/efi settings have some kind of terrible s/ata defaults
<pr0metheu5> wjat
<pr0metheu5> what should be the defaults?
<reisio> pr0metheu5: something that allows your devices to be seen by GNU/Linux
<pr0metheu5> I installed Linux on this laptop about a year ago and it was fine
<pr0metheu5> but I had to replace my hard disk because the last one failed, and I installed Windows 10 on the new one
<reisio> pr0metheu5: that's irrelevant :)
<pr0metheu5> could it be this new hd is incompatible somehow?
<pr0metheu5> it's weird that I can see it via gparted
<reisio> not really, no
<reisio> pr0metheu5: you can see it form gparted from 'try ubuntu'?
<pr0metheu5> sorry about that
<pr0metheu5> but as I said, I can see the hard disk via Gparted and also if I do gdisk -l /dev/sda
<reisio> pr0metheu5: you can see it form gparted from 'try ubuntu'?
<pr0metheu5> I have no idea why the installer won't see my hard disk if it shows up fine in Gparted or when I use gdisk in terminal ..... anyone have any ideas?
<reisio> I have no idea why you won't answer my question
<pr0metheu5> reisio what was your question?
<pr0metheu5> reisio I'm using the browser based IRC client so it's a little shoddy and I got disconnected earlier
<pr0metheu5> sorry
<reisio> pr0metheu5: you can see it form gparted from 'try ubuntu'?
<reisio> x3
<pr0metheu5> yes, reisio
<reisio> and during installing you see nothing?
<pr0metheu5> reisio: yes, during installation, nothing
<reisio> what's sudo lsblk -f say?
<pr0metheu5> it's showing sda
<pr0metheu5> with it's partitions as well, sda1 and sda2
<reisio> but not sdb?
<pr0metheu5> as well as sdb which is unallocated and sdc which is recovery partition
<reisio> you might try using g/parted to partition it manually, then run the installer
<pr0metheu5> aah man .. I've never manually partitioned a hard disk before
<reisio> pr0metheu5: it's easy; sdb?
<pr0metheu5> reisio: apparently sdb is only 23mb of unallocated space ...
<reisio> you have three disks?
<reisio> or two?
<pr0metheu5> I believe I should have two =s but it's a sshd
<pr0metheu5> I mean one of them is
<reisio> pr0metheu5: ssd
<reisio> pr0metheu5: but lsblk shows three? sda, b, c?
<pr0metheu5> yes
<reisio> okay
<reisio> you need to go into your bios/u/efi prefs
<reisio> and toggle a sata pref
<pr0metheu5> I could sign on here using my desktop
<pr0metheu5> would you be able to tell me what exactly I should change?
<reisio> probably, it should be obvious
<pr0metheu5> ok, give me one minute please
<pr0metheu5_> hey reisio
<pr0metheu5_> would it be under boot options?
<reisio> um
<pr0metheu5_> I see Legacy Boot and UEFI Boot
<reisio> I doubt it, probably power or sata or disk or something
<reisio> could be, though
<reisio> nah, that shouldn't be relevant (for this issue)
<pr0metheu5_> in advance
<reisio> advance sounds good
<pr0metheu5_> there is SATA Operation
<reisio> bingo
<pr0metheu5_> and intel smart response technology is selected ...
<reisio> and that's your problem
<pr0metheu5_> I can change it to either ATA or AHCI
<reisio> mmm, one of those :p
<reisio> hang on, let's see what the interweb says
<pr0metheu5_> lol
<pr0metheu5_> AHCI is apparently newer, should I just try with that first?
<reisio> pr0metheu5_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2020155
<pr0metheu5_> it says my operating system might not load if I change this setting lol
<reisio> you can definitely just try one
<reisio> please don't blame me, though
<Valduare> gha still having troubles with bluetooth on 15.10
<reisio> pr0metheu5_: looks like the people in the thread I linked have it all figured out, so I'd read that
<reisio> it's only really an issue for dual boots
<pr0metheu5_> yeah, I'm going through it now, thanks!
<reisio> and it's only really about getting each OS to boot reliably
<reisio> if you wanted only Ubuntu, you could just flip it to ahci or whatever, and be done
<reisio> anyway, I think that thread'll suffice
<pr0metheu5_> yeah, I'm gonna try what it says now
<reisio> don't forget to read to the end (2 pages) first
<reisio> sometimes there's that last reply that says "lawl you could've just ran ${super tiny thing}"
<OHEruH> Hi! I try to use many ipv6 addresses on my eth0. when i was added new address, and do /etc/init.d/networking restart I don't see new IPv6 address (...:d002) in my ifconfig. What I am doing wrong? My config: http://pastebin.com/AyVGH0pf
<Bruze> Anybody up to help me with some weird networking issues?
<jayk> i can't get a vhost to lost using 14.04 LTS
<jayk> it says permission denied
<jayk> *load
<jayk> i am using the new syntax for 2.4
<jayk> but still it isnt working
<jayk> can someone help?
<EriC^^> jayk: what command are you running?
<jayk> what do you mean command?
<jayk> everything is set up
<jayk> but i get 403 error forbidden
<EriC^^> a2ensite command etc
<jayk> i wasn't using that
<EriC^^> are the permissions correct on the root dir of the site?
<jayk> i tried it and it said my site doesn't exist
<jayk> yes
<jayk> i did a chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www
<jayk> my vhost is in /var/www/vhost.tld
<jayk> it is referenced in /etc/apache2/sites-availabled and linked frmo sites-enabled
<viju> Hi, I am going to upgrade the RAM, I wanted to know if it's okay to use 4+ GB on ubuntu 32-bit?
<EriC^^> what about the rwx permissions?
<pr0metheu5> Hey all
<pr0metheu5> my SATA Storage was set to Intel Rapid storage technology
<pr0metheu5> so the linux install wouldn't detech it
<pr0metheu5> I have since changed it to ATA and my windows install won't work anymore, but the linux installer still won't detect a hard disk for some reason
<pr0metheu5> any help appreciated
<pr0metheu5> can see them fine in gparted
<pr0metheu5> so should I just format it?
<jayk> EriC^^: , tey are correct
<jayk> 755 for 644
<jayk> I don't think my vhost is being included, so I must have missed a step
<apatters> Hi, I'm trying to set up a wifi hotspot with a second usb wifi adapter. I followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html and none of my other devices see the network. What should I do next?
<magnus2> we're in position on the bridge
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<oppa> Hello channel. Im trying to download updates only. What is the command to do so? thanks
<baizon> oppa: sudo apt-get update, then to upgrade sudo apt-get upgrade
<oppa> thanks baizon but when i did that sudo apt-get upgrade says "Need to get 68.1 MB of archives."
<oppa> so it did not downloaded all
<xangua> Yes, files use space in your disk
<baizon> oppa: that are the upgrades it will download
<baizon> oppa: doing upgrades is recommended
<oppa> ah ok. And to install them all?
<baizon> oppa: yes
<oppa> how to instal them all after they are 100% downloaded?
<Jordan_U> oppa: Why do you want to download and install in separate steps?
<oppa> No, i just want to download all and when it is 100% update all, i have a terrible connection
<Jordan_U> oppa: "sudo apt-get upgrade" will do that. It downloads all of the available updates then installs them.
<oppa> that is the problem, i want to download only and be me who decide when to install them
<Jordan_U> oppa: I can't find any built in way to do that. You could script a combination of parsing "apt-get upgrade"s output and feed that list of packages to "apt-get download".
<Jordan_U> oppa: Note that "apt-get download" downloads the packages to the current directory, and you can then use "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" within that directory, but be sure that the directory you choose to run apt-get download and dpkg from don't have any other .deb files already in them.
<minas114> Hello. My laptop takes a lot of time to boot, and I'm trying to understand why. Here is the output of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/Zm5KNfiu   See line 937.. It seems that it took 33 seconds to mount /sda8??
<aditya> guys
<aditya> can u help miw with this
<aditya> my terminal is acting weired
<aditya> http://pasteboard.co/1SVzipQU.png
<aditya> there
<Qwertie> Does anyone know how to enable mutiny on ubuntu mate 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: #ubuntu+1 for xenial issues
<Qwertie> Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> minas114: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<minas114> lotuspsychje, 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.30.33 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> minas114: uname -a please?
<baizon> minas114: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868189
<minas114> lotuspsychje, Linux inspiron-3543 4.4.0-040400-generic #201601101930 SMP Mon Jan 11 00:32:41 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> minas114: did you play with kernels?
<minas114> lotuspsychje, Yes, I have updated to the latest
<baizon> hmm 4.4? either ubuntu 16.04 or mainlane gernel
<lotuspsychje> minas114: any reason exactly?
<baizon> mainline*
<minas114> lotuspsychje, Suspend and hibernate were not working correctly with 4.2.
<minas114> lotuspsychje, is this the problem?
<lotuspsychje> minas114: can you try a boot on 4.2 kernel to see if you have also your slow boot issue?
<lotuspsychje> minas114: not sure if its related, but lets investigate anyway
<minas114> lotuspsychje, Yes. Let me see if I have it installed
<lotuspsychje> minas114: use grub for previous kernel boot right
<minas114> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/d64FW9ik It was faster (but it tried to do a disk check which I cancelled).
<lotuspsychje> minas114: if ubuntu disk checks, something isnt right...
<minas114> lotuspsychje, by the way: every time my pc boots, it does a disk check
<lotuspsychje> minas114: recent hd adds?
<lotuspsychje> minas114: did you tweak fstab somehow?
<minas114> lotuspsychje, I had messed up my system 2 weeks ago (but the check was made before that as well). I had deleted /boot/efi partition by mistake, so to fix the problem I installed ubuntu again on a different partition (so that it creates the efi partition) and then removed it.
<Volund> okay people, here's a stumper. my router's physical WAN port appears to have died. Thankfully the router is running OpenWRT, and I have this Linux box with two NICs in it. I want to setup my Linux as a NAT gateway so that it's ISP -> Linuxbox -> router/switch -> other devices. been googling stuff but the instructions haven't been working. how do I get NAT going? All I need is NAT, all other...
<Volund> ...services like DNS or DHCP are accounted for.
<minas114> lotuspsychje, my /home is on a different partition if it makes a difference. Let me show my fstab.
<lotuspsychje> minas114: i think you should reainstall clean, to get things straight mate
<lotuspsychje> Volund: try the ##networking channel
<Volund> alrighty
<Gallomimia> Volund: on ubuntu?
<minas114> lotuspsychje, I was trying to avoid it :P but it's good my home is on another partition, I won't lose anything.
<Gallomimia> minas114 aw he gone
<sta7ic> I have ubuntu installed on a 256 gb drive but its only using up like 30 GB, and i want to migrate the data to a 80 GB SSD. whats the best way to do that since im not sure if i can just use dd or if clonezilla will allow me to convert to smaller drives
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: not recommended mate
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: clean install on an ssd is highly recommended
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: wich ssd brand you have?
<baizon> sta7ic: i agree with lotuspsychje, i mean its only ~30 min of work.
<sta7ic> yeah but its not my comp
<sta7ic> so its gunna be a little tougher but ill be fine
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: meaning you cant...?
<sta7ic> meaning i dont want to have to nickel and dime every setting they made so it appears to be seamless
<sta7ic> if theres no way using dd or clonezilla then ill do it by hand
<sta7ic> not a big deal just suprised
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: there are packages to backup stuff or save configs too
<sta7ic> ill have to put every pic back where it was, every chrome plugin back, logins and passwds, etc, etc
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: convince your user of a clean system to start over
<alocer> sta7ic: i don't know but malybe rsync the whole root ?
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: i would setup your mechanical hd as 2nd, then backup stuff to your main ssd from there
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: dont forget to change bios from IDE to AHCI also for ssd
<sta7ic> ?
<sta7ic> what are u talking bout
<sta7ic> haha
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: check your bios
<sta7ic> just randomly guessing what i have or what i dont know already
<sta7ic> haha
<sta7ic> "make sure to enable trim support for your SSD"
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: if you know it all already, why are you here?
<sta7ic> because i wanted to know if clonezilla can clonde images to smaller disks =]
<e66> In our ubuntu server sometimes a package some-pkg can not be installed due to network issue or "no installation candidate" error.  Now if I just download the .deb and manually install it by dpkg -i some-pkg….deb, will it install same as it would have been installed by apt-get ?
<lotuspsychje> e66: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can help?
<sta7ic> or if i could use dd if=/dev/sda of/dev/sdb or something
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: i already told you, it wouldnt be recommended to do
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: but its your system, there is also #clonezilla
<sta7ic> do you have any thing to back that statement?
<sta7ic> like i believe you,, but are u saying this based off of facts or jsut because you havent done it?
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: backup a system from mechanical to ssd isnt the way to go
<geirha> mount the filesystems, copy files with rsync
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: you will benefit the most with a clean ubuntu install to your ssd, speed, fstab,etc
<sta7ic> geirha: so boot into flash drive, mount /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and then just copy between the two?
<sta7ic> lotuspsychje: what facts are u basing that off of? the 256 drive is also ssd
<sta7ic> the 256 gb drive is a semi new install
<geirha> sta7ic: sure
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: you never mentioned that
<sta7ic> i didnt thnik it was relavent
<sta7ic> geirha: so ill make the boot partition similar in size...and then the root FS will be a lot smaller but should be fine since there isnt much on there..
<sta7ic> the only hardware difference is the 256 GB SSD is sata 6 and the 80 GB is sata 3 but her laptop sata port is only 3gbps so shouldnt matte
<sta7ic> ok thanks geirha and lotuspsychje...ill give it a shot and if it doesnt work ill resort back to clean install...thankx
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: make sure you got the latest firmware on your ssd, but you might already know that
<Jordan_U> sta7ic: Why bother with a separate /boot/ partition at all?
<sta7ic> Jordan_U: now that i think about her system i installed everything under /
<sta7ic> so we should be good to go
<sta7ic> she cant afford the 256 gb SSD drive so im just giving her an older intel SSD X-10 or whatever it is..
<Jordan_U> sta7ic: Note also that after using rsync you'll need to edit the UUIDs in your /etc/fstab and re-install grub.
<sta7ic> Jordan_U: good point...
<milan> since i am using ubuntu, i need to use lampserver as in xampp in windows OS, but where should i put my entire html and php file since i cant find htdocs in linux file system?
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: and thats the reason why clean install is recommended
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | milan
<ubottu> milan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Jordan_U> sta7ic: Also, if this machine is UEFI based then you'll need to create an EFI System Partition on the new drive as well.
<lotuspsychje> milan: can you find your file with the 'whereis' command?
<sta7ic> lotuspsychje: yeah believe me im all about the clean system like i said, i agree with u, but i want this to be fast and i dont want to have to go through all her sheet.
<milan> lotuspsychje: i mean, is there also htdocs in here?
<sta7ic> Jordan_U: its an older laptop
<sta7ic> but it may be..ill check for that thx
<Jordan_U> sta7ic: If it's bios based and the SSD uses GPT then you'll either need to create a BIOS Boot Partition or convert to an msdos partition table.
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: im sure there are handy browser addons to backup configs, also her /home (hidden folders) contain handy configs of stuff
<sta7ic> thats fine...i dobut drives automatically select GPT unless you ask for it
<sta7ic> lotuspsychje: who knows what she installed, I set up VMware for her, wine...and a bunch of project management stuff shes been downloading
<sta7ic> i dont want to spend my sunday going through her stuff for $0 dollars but shes a friends broke as mom so im jsut being nice
<sta7ic> heh
<lotuspsychje> sta7ic: important data= backup to external always
<sta7ic> i might be able to recover her windows 5400 rpm drive so hopefully she'll want that back and my day is done..
<sta7ic> lotuspsychje: i have freenas setup with 16 TB raidz1
<sta7ic> wont be an issue...
<sta7ic> ill never go back to external drives again..
<sta7ic> after seagate ST3000d001 hit me
<sta7ic> ok so clean install if it looks easy, otherwise rsync and update fstab and grub...and possibly uefi
<sta7ic> thx guys...
<lotuspsychje> milan: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know more of this
<apatters> buffer 1
<spitzi> Hello. Is there still no GUI way to enable hibernation?
<spitzi> In Ubuntu 14.04
<gabrielAtheos> Anyone got any advice involving potentially bad ram
<gabrielAtheos> ??
<lotuspsychje> gabrielAtheos: maybe the ##hardware guys can assist you on that?
<Fudge> anyone have the package name or wiki to fix a ntldr, think its boot loader for windows from ubuntu.
<gabrielAtheos> lotuspsychje: thank you!
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: ntldr is missing, you get when a windows is corrupt, better ask in ##windows howto reinstall
<Fudge> lotuspsychje:  i thought there was ubuntu software to assist, maybe im thinking of resetting passwords only
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: whats your endgoal exactly? you have dualboot or so?
<Fudge> lotuspsychje:  a mate, using windows. think i might just install ubuntu an d he can dual boot, grub will fix all and grub-0customizer can use windows as first boot
<Fudge> i mean grub-set-default
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: if you have ntldr missing, not sure you will be able to fix
<Fudge> its the boot loader i thought
<auronandace> Fudge: grub doesn't actually load windows, it chainloads the bootloader for windows (ntldr)
<Shoggoth> under trusty I could disbale (or repurpose) ctrl-alt-del by editing /etc/init/control-alt-delete.conf…. this seems to have disappeared in later distro’s … what is thre replacement mechanism?
<auronandace> !systemd | Shoggoth
<ubottu> Shoggoth: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Fudge> thanks
<JyZyXEL> is there a program for linux that fills a hard drive from a seeded random number generator and then reads it all back and confirms it got the same result?
<dorelyo> freetuxtv keeps crushing after syncing channels. Anyone can help?
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: badblocks
<JyZyXEL> Jordan_U: it only does a static pattern
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: From "man badblocks": The test_pattern may either be a numeric value between 0 and ULONG_MAX-1 inclusive, or the word "random", which specifies that the block should be filled with a random bit pattern.
<JyZyXEL> i want it filled with something meaningful like pi or prime numbers
<dorelyo> freetuxtv keeps crushing after syncing channels. Anyone can help?
<JyZyXEL> Jordan_U: its only static
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: I'm guessing that it's not seeded but rather just checked block by block, but I don't see any advantage to a seeded solution.
<JyZyXEL> Jordan_U: well the broken hard drive passes standard badblocks with flying colors
<phenomenon> Hi, I have a Asus F302LA and I have tried the normal fixes for brightness buttons and brightness at max when restarting. And touchpad not working after suspend. Are there any other distro I could use? Or are there any other ways to make it work?
<JyZyXEL> which is to be expected
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: Is there something from the manual page that leads you to expect that their "random" chooses one short random pattern and uses it for every block it checks rather than generating a new random pattern for every block?
<JyZyXEL> Jordan_U: i read the source
<JyZyXEL> it is very outdated and badly made
<JyZyXEL> which is why i have silent data corruption in the first place
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: Are you expecting that your drive is doing inline dedup/compression?
<JyZyXEL> because badblocks was a inadequate pre-burn tool
<JyZyXEL> Jordan_U: well im expecting it to silently data corrupt just like it did in my raid6 array
<JyZyXEL> probably some subtle firmware issue on the drive
<JunkHunk> hello I am tryig to use a ps4 headset with ubuntu it is a turtlebeach stealth 400. I can hear sound from system and all running aplications but the mic is not detected by the system. the point is I need the mic because this headset has an Auto shut-down feature that only resets when some sound is captured with the microphone
<JyZyXEL> badblocks isn't advanced enough to detect it though
<dorelyo> I keep getting this message after adding a repository
<dorelyo> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix/pkg/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<dorelyo> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Jordan_U> dorelyo: Sounds like that ppa may have been discontinued or doesn't have any wily packages.
<dorelyo> Jordan_U: so how can I fix it?
<Jordan_U> dorelyo: What is that ppa for? Why did you add it? If you no longer need it, then remove the ppa with "ppa-purge".
<dorelyo> Jordan_U: I need that ppa to install a package
<dorelyo> and I cannot install it without the ppa
<Jordan_U> dorelyo: https://launchpad.net/~venerix/+archive/ubuntu/pkg states that that ppa doesn't support 15.10, so you're already out of luck there.
<dorelyo> Jordan_U: so what is the command to remove ppa:venerix/pkg? :D
<pukeko_2> anyone know much about dell servers PERC 5/i ?
<cfhowlett> pukeko_2, ubuntu support, only pukeko_2 ...
<pukeko_2> that's cool is there still an ubuntu server chan ?
<cfhowlett> !server | pukeko_2 enjoy ...
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<Jordan_U> dorelyo: sudo ppa-purge ppa:venerix/pkg #Note that this should also remove any packages you installed from this ppa previously, but may not if you have upgraded since installing them
<pukeko_2> sweet I had underscore  - thanks
<dorelyo> Jordan_U: Didn;t work, I had to use sudo add-apt-repository --remove
<ubottu> pukeko_2 enjoy ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> !info freetuxtv
<ubottu> freetuxtv (source: freetuxtv): Internet television and radio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6~dfsg1-1 (wily), package size 245 kB, installed size 1205 kB
<Jordan_U> dorelyo: Note that you already weren't getting updates, including security fixes, for the packages from that ppa.
<jpmh> why does: echo b |grep -is -f temp.lst    - return b IF there is an empty line and ONLY an empty line in the file temp.lst.  If the file is empty, then I get nothing, as expected?
<dax> because an empty pattern matches everything
<dax> (because every line contains the empty string)
<Jordan_U> jpmh: "Obtain patterns from FILE, one per line.  The empty file contains zero patterns, and therefore matches nothing." (from "man grep")
<dax> that answers the bit they already expected :P
<jpmh> Jordan U, yes, I agree te problem is that I am asking why does it return the pattern when I call it with a file that is not empty but has one empty line
<dorelyo> how can I find the config file for an app (eg radiotray)?
<Jordan_U> jpmh: dax answered that above.
<jpmh> Jordan U, it works as I expected and you explain on the empty file, it is when the file contains an empty line, actually even if other lines are legit
<dax> empty lines match everything
<dax> because empty line = zero-length pattern = empty string = a subset of every string
<jpmh> dax, but my patter is NOT empty, this is what I am missing
<Jordan_U> jpmh: echo b | grep "" # You'll see that this also matches and prints "b"
<dax> "pattern" refers to the regex, not to your input
<jpmh> dax, but surely the echoed b is the patter OR regEX - this is what I am not understanding here.  And that does not match an emoty line
<dax> echo input | grep pattern
<dax> the input is "b", it's matched against the pattern "". "" is present in every string, so it's present in "b", so "b" is output
<jpmh> dax, I do not understand your last comment, please explain
<Jordan_U> jpmh: Do you understand why the following command *does* print "b"? : echo b | grep ""
<jpmh> dax, I mean the one pvreious to your last, they crossed
<dax> jpmh: in the commands you have been giving, "b" is not what it is searching FOR, it's what it is searching
<dax> the contents of temp.lst are a set of patterns, one per line, that it is searching FOR
<dax> so, if temp.lst contains a blank line, it searches "b" for the empty string, which it finds
<jpmh> dax, ty, that was what I was missing here
<dax> :)
<drac0666> Sometimes when im shuting down my PC it hangs on Shutdown logo and i have to manualy press poweroff button on my PC. Can someone help me fix it?
<Jordan_U> jpmh: grep pattern filename #Will search for the given pattern in the given file
<jpmh> dax, just so I am certain here, you are saying that it is looking for each line of my file, temp.lst to see if it matches the "b", right?
<jpmh> Jordan, so how do I use grep to search through the file with the pattern that I am searching for comming from srdin?
<Jordan_U> jpmh: What is your end goal in doing that?
<mharris> jpmh: grep 'pattern' file.txt
<jpmh> Jordan, I need to use this in a procmail recipe and so the pattern that I want to search for, in the file, comes from the execution of formail
<jpmh> mharris, got it, ty
<mharris> jpmh: the pattern comes from formail?
<jpmh> guys, I thank you all so much.  This is why this room is so great
<jpmh> mharris, yes it will
<dax> jpmh: echo pattern | grep -f - filetosearch
<dax> jpmh: the -f - means "the file to read patterns from is stdin"
<jpmh> dax, that works well too.  Thank you
<drac0666> Sometimes when im shuting down my PC it hangs on Shutdown logo and i have to manualy press poweroff button on my PC. Can someone help me fix it?
<Jordan_U> jpmh: I personally think that it would be more clear, and easier to debug, to use something like the following: pattern="$(some procmail command)"; grep "$pattern" filename
<jpmh> Jordan U, that too makes sense
<Jordan_U> jpmh: That will only get you one pattern though. If you really want to have multiple patterns, one per line (it sounds like you don't) then the "-f -" solution is better.
<Jordan_U> !tab | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jpmh> Jordan U, I agree, I am liking the -f -f solution and testing that right now
<nizar> i found a bug!!!
<jpmh> dax, jordan u and mharris - thank you all so much - I get it now - makes a lot of sense, now
<Jordan_U> jpmh: You're welcome.
<drac0666> Sometimes when im shuting down my PC it hangs on Shutdown logo and i have to manualy press poweroff button on my PC. Can someone help me fix it?
<djr013> how do I enable long package descriptions in aptitude? presumably they're no longer downloaded by default, but they seem to work with apt-cache show
<ren0v0> Hi, how can i switch a window to another screen from keyboard? i used to do it with alt+tab i thing, but i've just reinstalled and forgot how i did that :D
<drac0666> When i turn off my PC it hangs ot "System halted" as last info in terminal but doesnt turn off power how i can fix it?
<djr013> drac0666: I don't know any answers to that myself but if you're searching online, "acpi" might be a helpful additional search phrase
<mrb101> Hey. I have a really weird problem.. As i can't open facebook.com nor youtube.com for some reason. I am using Google DNS and i tried OpenDNS the same problem persist. I managed to open m.facebook.com though. All other websites works normal. Any suggestions ?
<drac0666> djr013, it worked for few days now it stops
<jpmh> mrb101 have you tried a dig facebook.com?
<jpmh> mrb101 also have you been able to access other sites that switch to https, as those two do?
<mrb101> hmm. can't access it with https no
<mrb101> jpmh, and i can even ping normally
<jpmh> mrb101, so you can not access any site that uses https?
<mrb101> jpmh, I can't access all websites using Https or Http. Only 2 websites i can't access are youtube and facebook
<mrb101> sorry i can access All website except of facebook and youtube
<mrb101> i have managed to access the mobile version of facebook at m.facebook.com
<mrb101> The same problem is on any Android phone on the same network as well
<mrb101> my friends using windows desktops are able to access them normally
<jpmh> mrb, so the network is blocking them, use a vpn or TOR, or something of the type
<mrb101> Yeah i believe the router have some weird settings. But i was wondering how come Windows based devices can actually access it
<djr013> mrb101: have you tried disabling ipv6?
<mrb101> djr013,  i did in about:config in firefox. yes
<Jordan_U> mrb101: You were asked earlier but didn't give a clear answer, are there any https sites that you *can* access?
<mrb101> Jordan_U, Yes, Google
<hiexpo> sounds like a user prob to me
<mrb101> and thats dig facebook result http://pastebin.com/PZGhhA9S
<Jordan_U> mrb101: What error message do you get from your browser when you try to access http://youtube.com ?
<tete_> hi, can someone tell me if i need a /boot partition when using UEFI? i created a efi boot partition (200mb) and now i am wondering how this should work when i use a software-raid 6 and system encryption with luks
<jushur> mrb101: you have restarted your router?
<tete_> because .. where is the kernel located if no /boot partition is created - so i guess i need it, but i am not 100% sure because i read somewhere all files are stored inside the efi boot partition to boot?
<jushur> tete_: if you made no partition for /boot its on / as the "dir" /boot
<tete_> jushur, thats the point. do i need /boot when using UEFI and mdraid and luks?
<hiexpo> tete_,  /dir
<bishops> Has anyone noticed the libreoffice gtk3 theme has a few problems?
<hiexpo> bishops, what problems?
<tete_> hiexpo ?
<tete_> jushur i know, but what is when using mdraid and luks, is the kernel stored inside the efi boot partition? i dont think so ..?
<bishops> hiexpo: it give a black theme for the toolbars and one has to use highcontrast icons. and the scroll up and down is a bit buggy
<hiexpo> bishops, i will have to check that out
<bishops> hiexpo: thanks, i'm using ubuntu 15.10
<djr013> tete_: you'll need something to boot from if your root partition is encrypted, yes
<tete_> djr013, thanks, thats what i thought
<hiexpo> okay bishops
<djr013> I'm not sure if 200 MB will be enough though, make sure you double check that
<hiexpo> 325
<Jordan_U> tete_: Some distributions mount the EFI System Partition to /boot/ instead of /boot/efi/ but Ubuntu's default, and upstream grub's recommendation, is to have the ESP mounted to /boot/efi/. So for a LUKS encrypted root, I would strongly recommend both an EFI System Partition and a separate /boot/ partition.
<djr013> Ubuntu tends to accumulate kernel versions, keeping old versions in case of bugs
<tete_> djr013, recommendation from ubuntu is 200mb
<tete_> required: 100mb, recommended: 200mb - but windows uses a lot more
<tete_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tete_> Size: minimum 100Mib. 200MiB recommended.
<tete_> should i use 300? or even more?
<Jordan_U> tete_: 200 Mib is fine for an ESP, but I would recommend 1 GiB for /boot/ unless you're particularly low on disk space.
<Lencl> hello
<djr013> tete_: /boot/efi partitions can be pretty small, but /boot partitions are larger
<tete_> i know, i would use 1gb for /boot because of different kernel versions during updates etc.
<Lencl> by default, can regular users do System V IPC?
<tete_> thanks for the help :)
<tete_> one last question: should the esp also be raid'ed ? or should i create this on each disk outside of the raid array?
<Jordan_U> tete_: It cannot be RAIDed because it needs to be read by the boot firmware. You could create an ESP on each drive but honestly right now there's no standard way to keep redundant ESPs and it's a pain to keep it redundant manually.
<drac0666> My system hangs on "reboot: system halted" and doesnt wont to turn off - i have tryed acpi=off and acpi=force in /etc/default/grub. Any ideas?
<tete_> Jordan_U, so installing the ESP on each drive and if one fails, rebuild the array and install the ESP manually?
<moonlitv> hi all new to weechat can anyone direct me to a newbie guide ?
<cfhowlett> !manual | moonlitv
<ubottu> moonlitv: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<moonlitv> thank you
<cfhowlett> !fcm | moonlitv
<Jordan_U> tete_: The problem is that you need a UEFI boot entry for each ESP, so you would need to use efibootmgr manually (or write your own script to do it automatically).
<moonlitv> !manual
<tete_> ok, i will read the man about efibootmgr, guess thats not such a big thing
<tete_> thanks
<ubottu> moonlitv: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jordan_U> tete_: Alternately, you could run "sudo grub-install --removable" and then simply rsync the contents of your primary /boot/efi/ to the other ESPs (because --removable uses the default paths for removable media, so that no UEFI Boot Entry is needed).
<Jordan_U> tete_: Either way, you'll need to do this every time there is a grub upgrade.
<tete_> why do i have to do this after each grup upgrade?
<Jordan_U> tete_: Because each time grub is upgraded the package will re-run grub-install, but that will only update the one ESP that is mounted to /boot/efi/.
<tete_> hm ok, thats confusing because the installer installed grub to all devices (last time i installed...) - but that was the mini.iso for 16.04
<tete_> but i guess i can write a small script which does that
<tete_> and i was using bios boot... ok i will check that, thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> tete_: grub-pc, for BIOS Based Systems, allows you to specify any number of install devices where grub's boot sector can be installed. grub-efi has no such option.
<Jordan_U> tete_: And to be clear, it's ubuntu's packaging for the package called "grub-pc" that handles the multiple drives, by calling grub-install multiple times.
<ren0v0> Hi, how can i switch a window to another screen from keyboard? i used to do it with alt+tab i thing, but i've just reinstalled and forgot how i did that :D
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | ren0v0 can this help?
<ubottu> ren0v0 can this help?: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, i don't think so, i didn't see anything there about moving window to another screen, do you know where it is ?
<ren0v0> and lotuspsychje offtopic to that question, i think you linked me to the daily build the other day and we wondered why standard ubuntu wasn't build as an image release. Turns out that daily build was MATE!! wtf?
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: ?
<ren0v0> maybe i got nicks messed up, was in ubuntu+1 yesterday, ignore what i said if it wasn't you :D
<Tin_man> ren0v0 try this link
<Tin_man> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Tin_man> ctrl+alt+tab
<sailendra> hello there
<ren0v0> Tin_man, yea it was something like that, but it doesn't work now..
<Tin_man> hmmm, don't know then..
<sailendra> i am using ubuntu 15.10 the probelm is when ever i run any application my cpu usage goes to 95-100% and cpu fan is too much noisy
<Tin_man> works on mine
<Tin_man> i'm on mate right now though
<sailendra> is there any solution for this i have tried many solution found on internet but none of them works correctly
<phenomenon> Hi, I have a Asus F302LA (intel graphics) and I have tried the normal fixes for brightness buttons and brightness at max when restarting. And touchpad not working after suspend. I'm running Ubuntu atm. Is there any patch or anything else i can try? Maybe 15.10?
<madjoe> when I set my cron with "sudo crontab -e" on a daily basis (say at midnight) - will it act as anacrontab (in case the computer was off, will it trigger on the next boot?)
<j4son> phenomenon: I added 'acpi_osi=' to my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT which fixed at least the button issues, not sure on the touchpad
<phenomenon> j4son, I have tried that. Did not make it work.
<phenomenon> I have done a update on bios as well
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and hibernate/come back maybe it will spit out some usefull errors
<lotuspsychje> !cron | madjoe
<ubottu> madjoe: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, thanks, ill try that
<phenomenon> brb
<mjoelner> What is the command to send a new temp password to your email?
<lotuspsychje> mjoelner: join #freenode please mate
<Myrtti> mjoelner: sendpass
<mas886> Help, I deleted python and now I can't open .deb files.
<lotuspsychje> mas886: ubuntu version?
<mas886> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> mas886: wich python did you install?
<Tin_man> mas886 might take a look at this link
<Tin_man> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218919/i-accidentally-deleted-usr-bin-python-how-do-i-restore-it
<mas886> I uninstalled it though software center.
<Tin_man> just reinstall it
<lotuspsychje> mas886: can you still rightmouse click your .deb file and 'open with software center'
<mas886> I can't find it in the program list
<mas886> it's weird.
<lotuspsychje> mas886: sudo apt-get install python
<mas886> Already installed.
<mas886> I reinstalled it though software center.
<Tin_man> case closed :)
<mas886> Case closed no.
<mas886> I still can't open a deb file.
<Tin_man> i'm outta here. good luck..
<mas886> Really? anything?
<mjoelner> Great you cant send to freenode unless you are identified, thats great when you forgot your pw and asked about it!
<mjoelner> want to ask about it
<lotuspsychje> !patience | mas886
<ubottu> mas886: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, im not really sure what im looking for atm. Should it spell out "ERROR!"? Im guessing not =) One thing that caught my eye was stuff like this: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: yeah acpi errors like that
<Quantos> Hey guys, my internal HDD keeps powering down and going to sleep
<Quantos> I've been looking for a way to keep it going, but no go
<Quantos> 14.20
<Quantos> 14.10 even
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: 14.10 is end of life
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, then i have: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI | pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI | xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI | rtc_cmos 00:04: System wakeup disabled by ACPI | A few lines of this: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff8800b36d0200
<phenomenon> i might have missed some
<Quantos> So
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: doublechecked bios settings?
<Quantos> I don't care that it's EOL, I want my internal SATA HDD to work
<phenomenon> What should I check for? Is there a powersave setting that I should prefer?
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: we cant help on eol versions
<Quantos> It just dawned on me, I think I have the version wrong
<Quantos> How do I double check it?
 * Quantos has just woken up
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: lsb_release -a
<Quantos> 15.10
<Quantos> Hehehe
<Quantos> Ooops
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: you can ask the ##hardware guys about acpi bios settings
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, thanks, ill do that =)
<error_> posso chiedere una cosa?
<lotuspsychje> !it | error_
<ubottu> error_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<error_> Can I ask one thing?
<error_> I know also English lol
<lotuspsychje> error_: if its about ubuntu, sure
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, i cant send message in that channel.
<error_> then, I wanted use nmap
<lotuspsychje> !register | phenomenon
<ubottu> phenomenon: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<error_> but the terminal say me that i must be root
<lotuspsychje> error_: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<phenomenon> Thanks =)
<error_> the last version
<error_> how to i exit from full screen with hexchat?
<bekks> error_: And which is that?
<lotuspsychje> error_: you dont need to be root for using nmap
<error_> but i
<error_> 2 secondi
<error_> second*
<error_> error@errror:~$ nmap -sS -O 37.187.175.49
<error_> You requested a scan type which requires root privileges.
<error_> QUITTING!
<scalper> hey
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | error_
<ubottu> error_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<scalper> i want to add a configuration but i have no /etc/apache2/conf.d/ directory
<scalper> i have inside my howto a step to add /etc/apache2/conf.d/ruby.conf
<scalper> what dir i need to place it in? i have ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> scaldwel_: maybe the ##httpd guys might know?
<scalper> apache2.conf is in /etc/apache2/
<lotuspsychje> scalper: ^
<scalper> lotuspsychje: iḿ already there but they don't answer
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shubbar> trying to compile webcam driver but getting error  fatal error: media/video-buf.h: No such file or directory
<shubbar> what am i missing?
<bekks> shubbar: Thats just a single line, from whatever you are doing there. Can you please pastebin the entire out, along with the ubuntu version you are using, and along with naming your hardware  which you are trying to compile something for.
<arash> this new version is awesome
<arash> I have 1 question though, does skype work now?
<k1l_> arash: skype is in the partner repo
<bekks> arash: How does that help you solving an actual issue? :)
<k1l_> !skype | arash
<ubottu> arash: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<arash> k1l_ I was just curious, there were news about skype problems all over the net
<k1l_> arash: and if skype doesnt work please report to microsoft then. because its closed source from microsoft there is nothing ubuntu/linux can do
<akik> arash: the problem is microsoft not updating it
<k1l_> arash: just test it if it works for you. i dont use skype.
<arash> I know
<arash> thanks guys
<arash> are there any open-source alternatives?
<arash> to call from pc to land/mobile lines?
<CoolRabbit> hello
<apatters> I use Skype daily on Ubuntu and haven't had any problems yet.
<ddybing> Hi. May I ask questions about Ubuntu Server here?
<MonkeyDust> ddybing  let's hear it, in one line ... but there's also #ubuntu-server
<Winowa2> hi anyone around
<MonkeyDust> Winowa2  type /names
<Winowa2> Cool haha
<dracnoc> Yes, just about ...
<Winowa2> i am kind of a pinch . What i did was uopgraded my Nvidia Driver on ubunutu, i was then stuck in a login page loop. Where even the passowrd is correct i would return to the log in page
<Winowa2> I read around its most likely that the Xorg failed
<Winowa2> so i messed around and mistakenly edited something with light dm
<Winowa2> now i no longer have a gui only comamnd line left
<Winowa2> i tried to purge light dm fully and reisntalled but i cant
<phenomenon> Now I have tried to do the 10_touchpad fix (case "${1}" in ...and so on) with my touchpad but it didn't work. I've been to #hardware but no solution there.
<phenomenon> ..after suspend
<phenomenon> Any more tips?
<MonkeyDust> phenomenon  start from the beginning, ubuntu version, what goes wrong etc
<phenomenon> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Touchpad not working after suspend.
<phenomenon> Asus F302La
<SumTingWong1> the steam client and all my steam games freezes every 2 seconds? :O
<SumTingWong1> pls halp
<Team24North> hi @ll
<phenomenon> I have tried the script thing with 10_touchpad, adding atkbd.reset to grub. Checked power save settings in bios. Updated bios.
<Team24North>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-30-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4010U CPU @ 1.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,70GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,6GB, 65,7% free ** Disk: Total: 454,7GB, 93,1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: 645 NetXtreme BCM57786 Gigabit
<Team24North> Ethernet PCIe ** Uptime: 10h 41m 42s **
<phenomenon> MonkeyDust, any suggestions ?
<suraj> HI
<Team24North> hi
<dracnoc> Um... Hello :)
<phenomenon> Filename in the sleep.d folder, 0000trackpad or 10_touchpad ?
<MrDoctor> Is a reboot necessary after disabling apparmor?
<phenomenon> ganna try some other stuff out. bbl
<ioanm> hi guys
<ioanm> i need help, in libreoffice 4.2.8.2 I see artifacts in the edit->preferences and in the toolbar
<CoolRabbit> MrDoctor, yes ... as it is kernel implemented
<ioanm> it is not the graphics card
<MrDoctor> Oh, okay CoolRabbit.
<MrDoctor> Thanks.
<CoolRabbit> ioanm, upgrade to a newer LibO
<CoolRabbit> ioanm, 4.2 is ancient
<ioanm> and this issue appeared in ubuntu 14.04.4 and wasn't in .3
<ioanm> CoolRabbit: i like to use LTS :)
<CoolRabbit> I use 14.04 in LTS but run the 5.0 LibO ppa ... works like a charm
<ioanm> CoolRabbit: and does the main repo have an update planned?
<CoolRabbit> ioanm, look for LibreOffice 5-0 ppa in google
<CoolRabbit> ioanm, for LTS ? not that I am aware of ... you'll have to wait for the 16.04 update
<ioanm> CoolRabbit: when does that come?
<ioanm> soon i hope
<ioanm> what about willy?
<ioanm> 2 months!
<CoolRabbit> ioanm, LibO 5.0 is in the 5ersion now 5.0.5 version now ... very stable and conservative.
<ioanm> CoolRabbit: thank you
<CoolRabbit> ioanm, ;)
<ioanm> but I think i'll stay with the OS i'm right now on :)
<smashlink> I'm having trouble trying to install two packages that depend on different versions of another package. Anyone knows what solution there is to this? I couldn't find information about this online. (specifically, it's the packages libboost-locale1.54-dev and libboost-filesystem1.54-dev that depend on libboost1.54-dev=1.54.0-4ubuntu3 and libboost1.54-dev=1.54.0-4ubuntu3.1 respectively)
<CoolRabbit> smashlink, just do a apt install libboost-locale.54.dev libboost-filesystem1.54-dev and let the apt program sor t it out
<Silenced> Putting my laptop to suspend mode , shuts it down these days. What would be the problem ? . OS: Ubuntu 15.10
<smashlink> CoolRabbit, I have tried but it will keep on saying the -locale one has unmet dependencies (I installed the -filesystem one previously specifying the version)
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: check your syslog or dmesg, might spit out some acpi issues
<phenomenon> Hardware: Asus F302La, intel graphic, i5, 8GB ram. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. After suspend touchpad is gone, not in devices. Any tips? I have tried adding 10_touchpad and 0000trackpad with two diffrent scrips. Made them executable. I have tried adding stuff (on page on the net had it as an solution from 2009) to the grub. Ive been to #hardware and talked to them.
<phenomenon> Build my own kernal?
<CoolRabbit> phenomenon, why?
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: try several ubuntu versions first
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, like the 15 one? or older ones?
<smashlink> CoolRabbit, I have tried but it will keep on saying the -locale one has unmet dependencies (I installed the -filesystem one previously specifying the version)
<phenomenon> CoolRabbit, cant get the stuff working...
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: yeah you can try 15.10 and 16.04 daily image, to see if acpi issues are persistent there also
<CoolRabbit> smashlink, uninstall -flesystem and try again
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: if they are, file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | phenomenon
<ubottu> phenomenon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<smashlink> Still the same
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje,  thanks. Ill try it and if its the same with them ill file a bug report.
<C0r3> I have downloaded the ubuntu gnome image from the official download link, but then I'm facing installation error when I tried installing it using both CDROM and bootable USB.
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: wich ubuntu version are you on right now?
<CoolRabbit> C0r3, whats the error?
<C0r3> Input Output error
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04.3 iso image. And I'm using Ubuntu 15.10 unity
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin usb in and pastebin us the output after?
<C0r3> And yes, I also lost all my data too. Is there any way that I can get my data back?? I lost my partitions too.
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: if the hardware isnt broken, data recover can be possible
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | C0r3 sudo photorec after install
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: I can provide you the syslog. I formatted the bootable usb and installed 15.10 back again.
<ubottu> C0r3 sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: I was looking at gddrescue. How about it?
<C0r3> This is the second time I came across 'Installation Failed' error while installing ubuntu. Once with Kubuntu and now with Ubuntu GNOME. Is there a specific reason why this occurs??
<CoolRabbit> C0r3, maybe some component conflict?
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: we need to findout if your usb is still good first, and logs
<CoolRabbit> C0r3, did the PhotoRec and got lots of files back ... next time partition your /home in a new partition.
<vincent42> hi all, is it me or , when I have several X session and I switch between them, all processes of previous sessions are paused ?
<vincent42> for example; I ajhve clementine playing music, it pauses when I switch to another X session
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: I tried with writing ISO to a disk (CD ROM)
<lotuspsychje> CoolRabbit: +1
<CoolRabbit> vincent42, are you sure you are changing sessions and not Workspaces?
<vincent42> CoolRabbit: err, I mea, xorg session
<C0r3> CoolRabbit: Actually, I have 4 partitions. One is a primary partition, sda2 and sda3 is 190GiB and 210GiB drives which are NOT auto mounted and the final is for swap. When I tried installing Ubuntu GNOME I lost all my partitions and it left me with just 2 partitions, one was primary and another was swap. So, I re-partitioned everything and installed 15.10 back.
<vincent42> changing VT
<CoolRabbit> vincent42, never repartition... just install on the existing partitions and put the new / folder on top of the old ones
<smashlink> Any other ideas of how to deal with packages requiring two different versions of the same package?
<CoolRabbit> vincent42, I have never formatted my /home drive for more than 10 years
<CoolRabbit> smashlink, file a bug on the package that does NOT accept the newer versions of dependencies.
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | smashlink
<ubottu> smashlink: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<vincent42> CoolRabbit: I'm not C0r3
<vincent42> :à
<vincent42> :)
<vincent42> anyway; nobody noticed that Steam (for games) or clementine got paused when they change VT ?
<CoolRabbit> vincent42, sorry;)
<vincent42> that(s really weird
<vincent42> didn't use to be like this
<tflgen2> hi, has anyone else tried to use cpu model = host-passthrough using libvirt and virt-manager on a ubuntu host?
<C0r3> CoolRabbit: Okay... I was confused!! :P
<C0r3> CoolRabbit: Actually, I never meant to format the other partitions. I tried installing GNOME several times and in one try I ended up selecting the option "Erase Ubuntu 15.10 and Install Ubuntu GNOME 14.04". And I lost my partitions/data.
<CoolRabbit> C0r3, there is a differene in losing your partitions and the data in them...
<CoolRabbit> if you did install OVER the data it maybe lost
<CoolRabbit> PhotoRec will try to help find hat lost data ... I use to use it with a external USB running SystemRestoe
<C0r3> CoolRabbit: I repartitioned it after it messed my partitions. Can I get my data back?
<CoolRabbit> C0r3, should try ...
<CoolRabbit> see you guys !!
<milkshake> hello i just wonder how to type # this character in us keyboard.i am using this keyboard newly.so i need help
<milkshake> I am using ubuntu-mate
<milkshake> I tried shift3
<milkshake> but it gave me £
<C0r3> What keyboard you are using??
<muzamil> hi everyone
<adrian_1908> milkshake: doesn't the US keyboard have it on the 3, i.e. SHIFT-3 ?
<milkshake> it says English-English(US)
<C0r3> milkshake: Go to settings and see the 'Text Entry' in 'Keyboard'.
<adrian_1908> C0r3: Where the keyboard is from doesn't matter so long the layout is set correctly in software, right? I.e. it could be an French keyboard but if the setting in the OS is en_US, the keys should behave as such?
<C0r3> adrian_1908: Exactly!
<C0r3> I was asking the layout!
<C0r3> adrian_1908: I was actually asking him to have a look at the 'Keyboard Layout Chart'.
<adrian_1908> Yeah I see, I was just asking in general for future reference.
<madjoe> Hi! I was just locked out from my login screen rejecting my password after a wakeup from a suspend.
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, im back in 15.10 now, full install. Same problem with the touchpad. What should I try first before doing the bug report? Go trough all the fixes again?
<madjoe> could someone check the default ownership of "/etc/gshadow-" and "/etc/hadow-" please? Thanks!
<ouroumov_> It's root, madjoe
<madjoe> I've got root:root and I suspect it should be root:shadow
<ouroumov_> No it's root:root
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: no, file the bug togheter with your syslog,dmesg and the full story
<lotuspsychje> phenomenon: mentioning you experience this on several ubuntu versions
<oneindelijk> madjoe: Ik vae root:shadow
<oneindelijk> *have*
<SohamG> Hey guys, I tried ubuntu through the live iso on an old laptop(2.0Ghz celeron, 1GB RAM, GeForce 7400m graphics), and it was very slow. WinXP runs perfectly on the laptop. Will ubuntu be as slow if I install it as it was in the live usb?
<madjoe> ouroumov_: did you try to suspend your Ubuntu and login back again?
<madjoe> oneindelijk: hmmm... what's the default then?
<oneindelijk> SohamG: It will be faster when run from HD
<ouroumov_> madjoe, no and I won't. That said I'm running Ubuntu MATE not vanilla
<lotuspsychje> SohamG: 1gig is bit low for smooth unity
<lotuspsychje> SohamG: can you upgrade the ram a bit? or install lubuntu/xubuntu
<madjoe> oneindelijk: could you please try with "ls -al /etc/*shadow*"
<oneindelijk> madjoe: This is the full result -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1017 Feb 25 15:08 /etc/gshadow
<Administrator__> hello
<oneindelijk> madjoe: -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1017 Feb 25 15:08 /etc/gshadow
<oneindelijk> -rw------- 1 root root   1005 Jan  9 03:13 /etc/gshadow-
<oneindelijk> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1566 Feb 25 15:08 /etc/shadow
<oneindelijk> -rw------- 1 root root   1566 Feb 25 15:08 /etc/shadow-
<ouroumov_> SohamG, you should look toward using Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<madjoe> oneindelijk: it's root:root, just the same as I have
<UserBen> Is there a way to use grub-mkconfig without having linux installed. I want a base config file generated so i can manually add enteries to boot ISO images off the disk
<Christian87> i would like to make passwordless backups using rsync with a server where the home directory is encrypted
<oneindelijk> UserBen: With a live cd
<Christian87> I exchanged the keys but rsync still asked for a pw
<ouroumov_> madjoe, I've sometimes experienced login problems but they were due to keyboard layout. (ie I'm using French layout and fsr the password entry was using US layout)
<Christian87> user on the server that needs backup is root and on the remote server the user ist lets say backupuser
<UserBen> oneindelijk: yes but grub-mkconfig looks for where linux is installed, if it cant find a linux installed partition it fails with "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'."
<Christian87> both runing ubuntut 14.04
<madjoe> anyone have two keyboards installed (english + other language), so he could test to suspend his Ubuntu 15.10 and then try to login? I'm getting incorrect passwords no matter what I try.
<oneindelijk> UserBen: You want to make a separate boot partition ?
<madjoe> ouroumov_: I also have two keyboards and no matter which keyboard I choose, letters for my passwords are at the same position on my keyboard
<ouroumov_> Oh
<oneindelijk> UserBen: I mean, it would be the same procedure
<ouroumov_> madjoe, and you're not using special non-ascii chars either ?
<madjoe> ouroumov_: no, no special chars for my Ubuntu passwd... I tried fiddling with caps-lock - no go
<UserBen> oneindelijk: i want to install grub on my EFI ESP partition, i did that using grub-install, now i want to generate a config file using grub-mkconfig. but it fails because i dont have any linux distros installed
<ouroumov_> madjoe, login fails on tty1 too? (CRTL + ALT + F1, then CTRL + ALT + F7 to comme back to gui)
<madjoe> ouroumov_: I had to shut down my pc and when I logged in from a fresh start, everything was ok
<madjoe> ouroumov_: I just tried it... everything seems normal.. my passwd works... it only doesn't work when ubuntu was suspended
<ouroumov_> madjoe, can you reproduce the issue?
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, okay. Ill try to fill the report with all i got =) Thanks for the help
<_arktos_> ourroumov : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword <---- try "The Other Way"
<madjoe> ouroumov_: will do.. I'll be back in 10min.
<oneindelijk> UserBen: IC, maybe you need to define a custom entry first ?
<_arktos_> ouroumov : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword <---- try "The Other Way"
<ouroumov_> _arktos_, why? This is not a lost password issue. This is a "login system not working after suspend" issue
<_arktos_> hat same issue with suspend... issuing a complete now pass soved it for me
<oneindelijk> UserBen: I use aconfig file on my USB stick that I re-use without using grub-mkconfig
<_arktos_> *solved
<UserBen> oneindelijk: is there a way to generate a grubconfig file 0 menu enteries? am i right in thinking that grub.cfg contains all grub settings not just menu enteries right?
<oneindelijk> UserBen: I simply change the names of the ISO files I put on the stick. Would this approach work for you ?
<moonlit1> 1
<phenomenon> lotuspsychje, im trying my best here. Do you know what package it belongs to?
<UserBen> oneindelijk: i am sorry i am unsure of what you are saying? are you suggesting i just write a grub.cfg and not use grub-mkconfig?
<C0r3> /quit/win3
<oneindelijk> UserBen: I think it should work with very basic entries, I'm not sure, I'm trying to find the grub.cfg file I use on my stick
<madjoe> ouroumov_: Confirmed! I could reproduce this issue again. Suspend your Ubuntu, wake it up, enter your passwd (dosn't work: Incorrect password), change the keyboard (doesn't work again: Incorrect password), try to suspend Ubuntu (doesn't work either). This could be a bug!
<UserBen> oneindelijk: i am going to try and create a custom menu entry like you said. if that does not work i guess i could just install linux setup grub and delete it. I wanted to use grub-mkconfig so i could see the file it generates and use that as a base for booting live iso images
<ouroumov_> madjoe, did you try switching to tty1?
<madjoe> I didn't have such issue *before* the upgrade to 15.10
<madjoe> ouroumov_: I did. My password works normally there.
<ouroumov_> madjoe, from tty1 try and kill the screen locker
<phenomenon> brb
<madjoe> ouroumov_: could you rephrase?
<ouroumov_> madjoe, the screen is locked by a program, something like "xscreensaver" but it varies from flavor to flavor of Ubuntu, can you find out which one you're using, then reproduce, then while under tty1 type "killall <programname>" then switch back to tty7 and see if you're back into your session?
<ouroumov_> madjoe, when you find out which program fails to accept your password you can file a bug against it.
<oneindelijk> UserBen: Sorry, disconnected
<oneindelijk> UserBen: You could start with the grub.cfg from the iso found in /boot/grub and modify that
<UserBen> oneindelijk: it ok i was off google stuff anyway. i added a custom menu entry but if i try and run grub-mkconfig i get the error "grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'." does that mean grub-probe is looking for a linux install and failing cus it cant find it?
<UserBen> oneindelijk: there is no grub.cfg inside of /boot/grub i am currently booting from a live dvd. Should it be there?
<UserBen> oneindelijk: let me check in the iso file
<madjoe> ouroumov_: Ubuntu 15.10 has some serious issues with this... pm-hibernate doesn't work because of pulseaudio daemon not running, suspend has issues with passwords... am using vanilla Ubuntu 15.10
<veva_88> !list
<ubottu> veva_88: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<phenomenon> After a bug report how long does it normal take for a fix? (I know it's a hard question because of loads of different factors). But a week? month? half a year?
<oneindelijk> UserBen: Any progress ?
<oneindelijk> UserBen: (My connection keeps dropping)
<slipky> hello, im having this problem on ubuntu 15.10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15231194/ . An application hangs, then i try to kill -9 it and nothing happens.
<gertS> slipky maybe you're not the owner. Try sudo'ing the command.
<slipky> gertS: same thing
<anonymous_> hi
<dioioib> I have an issue with gnome after installing a driver. My gdm keeps strobing and I have to drop to shell and stop gdm. Anyone know what I might do to rebuild gdm, etc?
<creyc> i know its pretty useful for a desktop install, but do virtualbox guest additions really do anything for a 14.04 server install?
<Broekmans> test
<dracnoc> creyc: i think it only helps with folder sharing, the biggest benefit to guest additions is graphics - which of course the server edition doesn't need to worry about
<creyc> that was kind of my thoughts, haven't really been able to find documentation otherwise
<daftykins> creyc: i'd say it's an unjustified attack vector for a server
<daftykins> sometimes virt tech components can be exploited, so it depends if you run any external services
<dracnoc> there probably isn't a lot of coverage on it simply because guest additions doesn't really do anything to server edition.
<creyc> ill try without them
<creyc> thanks
<webigor> hi
<Azus> igor d'osgor cherche pas ta tort
<Azus> hi webigor
<elJodidoCupido> holaa buenas a todos/as, alguien sabria decirme como puedo configurar el gestor de correo geary? soy nuevo en linux y no sé como se hace, no me entra la cuenta gmail.
<k1l_> !es | elJodidoCupido
<ubottu> elJodidoCupido: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elJodidoCupido> graciass
<webigor> W
<rem505> hello, is sha256 a program?
<plytro> no but sha256sum is
<rem505> pyltro I'm using windows.  I got the code thing and the iso, i just need to check it.
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | rem505
<ubottu> rem505: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wawos> server / irc.relaxedirc.net
<wawos> server/irc.relaxedirc.net
<rem505> ok im a bit lost, i did search and found an online checker but it said the file was 2 big
<rem505> im just asking if its a prog I can d/l
<Bashing-om> rem505:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows ??
<wawos> server /irc.relaxedirc.net
<wawos> server/irc.relaxedirc.net
<rem505> Bashing: im trying the sha thing
<wawos> server/irc.relaxedirc.net
<wawos> server/irc.relaxedirc.net
<k1l_> wawos: please use the server window for such tasks and dont spam this channel
<wawos> excuse me
<linuxlove> hello
<malprxctice> Anybody experienced with AP hotspot in 14.04 LTS?
<linuxlove> i have bought a domain but i dont see an option to connect my ip to my ubuntu server
<linuxlove> what should i do?
<k1l_> linuxlove: on the domain selling company set the domain to point to your ip.
<linuxlove> k1l_, i saw this option but when i enter my site khoonehbazar.ir to my ip i get error
<linuxlove> it says you can enter domain that you have choosen
<k1l_> linuxlove: on some services it takes some time. up to 24h
<daftykins> malprxctice: a public wifi pay for service, or something else?
<linuxlove> k1l_, what is glue recoed?
<malprxctice> daftykins, no nothing like that just something to connect my phone to
<linuxlove> k1l_, my ip on the ubuntu server changes between 2 values i have installed noip2 program and it creates copmatibility with changing in ip
<linuxlove> but
<k1l_> linuxlove: if you have a dynip, then link to the dynip host. or you make a script that changes the ip on the domain companys record. if they have an api for that.
<linuxlove> i k1l_ i live at iran
<linuxlove> k1l_, i dunno companies here can do it for me
<linuxlove> i have got a free domain from noip.com
<linuxlove> but i have no mastercard or pay ways from here in iran
<daftykins> malprxctice: so your laptop/desktop computer is already online via something, but you don't have a wifi router... so you want to share wireless from the laptop/desktop ?
<malprxctice> Yes. Wired Connection
<daftykins> network manager can do that i think, otherwise you might want to look into 'hostapd'
<daftykins> !info hostapd trusty
<ubottu> hostapd (source: wpa (2.1-0ubuntu1.4)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu1.4 (trusty), package size 406 kB, installed size 1239 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<malprxctice> i do have kde5 network manager
<malprxctice> that does this thing but the thing is I can see the network on my phone but cant seem to connect to it even with the right credentials
<daftykins> malprxctice: hmm, is it in WPA or WPA2 mode?
<malprxctice> WPA2, even tried with WEP but does not work
<daftykins> malprxctice: hmm i would suspect it could be trying to convert the key you enter in some form
<b0s3d> hi, first time setting up virtualbox on linux: how do i share folders the easy way?
<b0s3d> i have read this guide btw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<b0s3d> but i find it difficult to follow
<ToHellWithGA> in gnome desktop i enabled screen sharing, assuming vino, but can only connect locally via vinagre
<ToHellWithGA> is there a config file i need to tweak and tune to be able to connect remotely using a generic vnc client?
<daftykins> b0s3d: #vbox can be of assistance also, since it's for that software specifically
<ToHellWithGA> i attempted to connect from an OS X client, Chicken of the VNC, and it reports "unknown AuthType 18" as its error when connecting
<luis> il risveglio della forza
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SchrodingersScat> b0s3d: in the virtualbox settings you can tell it to link a directory to the vm, and then in the vm I mount the directory with sudo /sbin/mount.vboxsf host_dir_name ~/VM_directory_name
<ubuser> hello folks
<daftykins> hi
<b0s3d> SchrodingersScat: how would host_dir_name look like
<b0s3d> ?
<ubuser> i am using 16.04, i have an issue and would like to ask something, the issue still happens on 15.10 so i'd like to know if its ok to ask it here ??
<SchrodingersScat> b0s3d: whatever it's named on the machine running virtualbox
<daftykins> ubuser: 16.04 talk in #ubuntu+1 as it's not out yet, please :)
<linuxlove> how can i use from my phone as a GSM modem with datacable on ubuntu?
<spinza> linuxlove, probably easier just with bluetooth or wifi sharing?
<ubuser> thanks daftykins
<linuxlove> spinza, then how can i configure smstools to work with bluetooth or wifi
<daftykins> linuxlove: what you're saying is actually wrong, GSM modem = data, not the SMS you wanted the other day ;)
<daftykins> still a bad approach though!
<linuxlove> spinza, it just now devices in /dev directory
<linuxlove> daftykins, i saw it in a link
<daftykins> bad link then
<linuxlove> daftykins, This tutorial will show you how you can set up an SMS server on Debian with playsms and smstools. In my example I have used an old Nokia 5140i with a USB datacable.
<linuxlove> daftykins, is he wrong?
<daftykins> that's nice
<linuxlove> daftykins, bad link then ?
<daftykins> well i'm not going to test to find out for you :)
<linuxlove> daftykins, you said bad link
<linuxlove> daftykins, why you said this "bad link" while you dont know about that
<daftykins> because the terms you are using are incorrect
<ubuser> i have a headset (usb) logitech G330, sound works nice, but microphone  does not. it is detected in the control panel but there is no feedback on the orange bars
<ubuser> any hint?
<ubuser> i've booted into 15.10 and it has the same behaviour
<linuxlove> daftykins, i just said how can i use my phone to have a sms server on my ubuntu
<linuxlove> on my android phone i just see option for storage and for using internet on laptop
<linuxlove> i dont know which should i choose?
<daftykins> neither of those are going to give you access to texts - you are going about your entire task 100% wrong
<SchrodingersScat> linuxlove: does it have to be sms?  I do fine sending emails to my phone#@carrier.address.com, then it comes up on my phone through a text.
<pavlushka> Hi eve1
<Valduare> hey guys i got 15.10 here  CANNOT get it to pair with any bluetooth keyboards
<Valduare> tried diff bluetooth dongles
<Valduare> and even diff bluetooth keyboards
<Valduare> fails every time
<Valduare> all the hardware works fine on other versions
<Valduare> its fresh install
<daftykins> up to date?
<Valduare> yep
<dougl> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force) what is this line telling me please?
<dougl> it happens when I - sudo apt-get remove --purge plexmediaserver
<daftykins> Valduare: what kind of system is it? any particular reason for using non-LTS?
<Valduare> no piticular reason
<Valduare> 16.04 is going to be an lts right?
<ru_> no no
<Valduare> hmm in auth log
<Valduare> failed to activate service   org.bluez  timed out
<daftykins> Valduare: yep 16.04 will be the sweet time to change
<dougl> Can someone please help me purge plexmediavirus... not sure what to do here when computers says - update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<daftykins> why did you just type "virus" ?
<ubuser> i have a headset (usb) logitech G330, sound works nice, but microphone  does not. it is detected in the control panel but there is no feedback on the orange bars
<dougiel> daftykins, it breaks my system and will not uninstall - according to my understanding this is a virus or mal ware
<ubuser> any hint?
<dougiel> ubuntu3, is is muted in alsa mixer
<daftykins> dougiel: you are making a foolish sensational statement in a childish manner
<dougiel> daftykins, sorry to offend
<dougiel> daftykins, do you want to help me?
<dougiel> or complain about the format/sense of humor while I am trying to make constructive feed back?
<ubuser> dougiel, alsamixer had different levels indeed
<dougiel> ubuser, so it was muted?
<ubuser> but sound panel still does not show any feedback
<ubuser> no i wasnt
<dougiel> Doh!
<ubuser> i have 2 "mics" there
<Winowa2> good day guys can anyone help me with my Grapchis problem on Ubuntu?
<glassd> Is anyone here familiar with vsftpd?
<Winowa2> i had Xorg updated then it crashed so i was stuck i na loop of Log In
<Winowa2> now i havemeesed up lightdm adn cant fully purge it
<ubuser> can it be some trouble with the hdmi sound of my ati card?
<ubuser> how can i disable it?
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: Vidoe chip set .. and driver installed ? pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . then we look at the log files .
<ubuser> it has some feedback through the speakers... but no sound..
<dougiel> daftykins, what do you suppose I should do about - update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)?
<Winowa2> Bashing-om: I'll be back doing that i am on a dual booot. 5 mins
<Winowa2> what is the command to paste on pastebin or ubunutupaste directly?
<daftykins> "command | pastebinit"
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | Winowa2
<ubottu> Winowa2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: see ya in a few .. if ya have difficulties with pastebinit .. we get ya over that hump .
<dougiel> "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)" what is this line telling me to do?
<oana> good evening
<oana> I have a problem
<daftykins> we're 'listening'
<dougiel> coulda fooled me
<oana> I cant acces firefox
<daftykins> !detail
<daftykins> ugh
<bekks> oana: why not?
<daftykins> if you could give a bit more detail on one line, that'd be great
<oana> one moment
<squinty> dougiel,  maybe take a look at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234797
<dougiel> squinty, thanks on my way...
<oana> ok, please. Can you help me?
<oana> oana@ututu ~ $ firefox
<oana> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<oana> sudo apt-get install firefox
<oana> oana@ututu ~ $ sudo apt-get install firefox
<oana> [sudo] password for oana:
<Winowa> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15234021/
<bekks> oana: Please create a pastebin with the output, do not spam it into the channel please.
<bekks> !pastebin | oana
<ubottu> oana: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oana> Ok, I am sorry. I do not know.
<Bashing-om> Winowa: :) look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/15234021/ . Be back soonest .
<Winowa> Bashing-om: thanks in advance
<Bashing-om> Winowa: " [GeForce GTX 970] " What release are you running ?
<Winowa> Ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Winowa> Bashing-om: for the drivers i tried enablin a dual monitor on the Xorg
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Ouch ! .. verify ! .. as 14.10 is End_Of_Life and has no support .
<Lencl> hello
<Lencl> hello
<Lencl> I would like to re-install my ubuntu. how can I boot with ubuntu installer?
<Winowa> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Lencl> hmm?
<Winowa> Bashing-om : this version no longer has support?
<Bashing-om> Winowa: ' lsb_release -a | pastebinit '
<Winowa> it was stuck i na log in page loop after i enabled the dual monitor
<Winowa> then i messed up the lightdm
<Winowa> i will be back again 5 mins
<Winowa> Bashing-om : see you in 5
<Bashing-om> Lencl: Just stick in a install medium .. and 'install' A re-install is that nuclear solution . But always works .
<PerlinNoise> Bashing-om, Lencl left already
<PerlinNoise> no patience these days
<Bashing-om> PerlinNoise: Tks .. Oh well .. Guess our time better spent .
<Lucas_> hola alguien me podria ayudar para poder instalar usbasp plizz
<k1l_> !es | Lucas_
<ubottu> Lucas_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Winowa> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15234222/
<Lencl> hmmm
<PerlinNoise> Bashing-om, there he is again...
<Lencl> have you ever had those days where nothing is working?
<Lencl> this is one of these days for me!
<daftykins> it tends to be best not to do anything drastic and sleep early, on those days
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Great, good to go .. ok .. we know the chip set, let's look at X's log file and see what the system is hollering about ..' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<Winowa> Bashing-om
<Winowa> Bashing-om : another 5 mins
<Winowa> is ther eanythiong else to pastebinit?
<dougl> squinty, thanks alot for your help that post cleared everything up for me.
<squinty> dougl,  good to hear  :-)
<dougl> daftykins, sorry for making fun of your package.
<Winowa> Bashing-om : oh by the way i have both Xorg .0 and Xorg.1 is it weird?
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Well .. I can bet we will want to know what drivers are installed .. may as well also post ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' .
<Winowa> Bashing-om : brb
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Nope .. the .1 is from the last boot .. logrotate takes care of old logs .. nothing happens on the system that is not logged "somewhere" .
<daftykins> dougl: it's not my package, or making fun - i just think it's foolish calling something a virus when you can't work out how to do something :)
<Winowa> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15234380/
<Winowa> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15234394/
<wark> a
<Bashing-om> Winowa: K; And my last : < Bashing-om> Winowa: Nope .. the .1 is from the last boot .. logrotate takes care of old logs .. nothing happens on the system that is not logged "somewhere" .< Bashing-om> Winowa: Nope .. the .1 is from the last boot .. logrotate takes care of old logs .. nothing happens on the system that is not logged "somewhere" .
<Winowa> Bashing-om : aites. the one that i pasted is from .0
<wark> a
<dougl> daftykins, well I guess you can think whatever you want and I forgive you for inferring I am foolish and find comfort in not caring what you think - good day kind sir :P
<Bashing-om> Winowa: daftykins " (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0 >> II) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Renaming GPU-1 to GPU-0 >> (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0 " I do not know what to make of this ? We do have dual Nvidia chips and 2 monitors .
<Winowa2> Bashing-om : Yes i do have two gpu and two monitors. Each monitor connecter to one GPU
<Winowa2> *connected
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: Yeah .. daftykins also runs dual monitors . maybe shed some light on the meaning " Deleting GPU-0 " .
<ruben_> hi
<ruben_> anybody here?
<Winowa2> Bashing-om : I am not too sure myself. What i have done before ti started crashing was enabling the 2nd monitor. Initially only one was detected by Application named "Monitor"
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: Kinda what it looks like .. awaiting daftykins to respond . what results  booting up with that external monitor disconnected ?
<Winowa2> Bashing-om : now its directly to command line interface, i tried purge lightdm && install lightdm. Bad decision
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Good help has returned :)
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: Well .. we all been there, done that .. dumb things we do under stress .
<Winowa2> Bashing-om : Sadly true
<welovfree> Hello guys
<PerlinNoise> Hellosun,
<PerlinNoise> hello welovfree
<welovfree> How can I add other resolutions?
<welovfree> I can't find the optimum resolution which is 1360x768
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: For now .. on preparation - let's make sure the ystem is updated and the package manager is in a consistent state. Dp ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' .. paste if ANY errors. no error from the dpkg command is a good thing ( return to prompt) .
<insidious> Can anyone tell me how i can remove the top menu bar?
<insidious> or make it auto hide.
<daftykins> don't think you can
<insidious> using xubuntu
<insidious> but i have a dock i just want to make it auto hide or remove it.
<daftykins> oh i was thinking unity
<Winowa2> Bashing-om: i already did update will be doing the rest. Same 5 mins
<daftykins> Bashing-om: hmm 0 primary and GPU-1 secondary, perhaps they swap? is this a desktop with two cards?
<insidious> daftykins: is this possible?
<welovfree> PerlinNoise: can you help me?
<Winowa2> Bashing-om what does apt get -f install does?
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: runs a check and 'f' for fixing .
<Winowa2> cool. i'll be back
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: See daftykins last .. desktop box ?
<PerlinNoise> welovfree, did you install ubuntu native on your desktop/laptop or in VM?
<welovfree> PerlinNoise: just trying it, didn't install it yet!
<Bashing-om> yuk ... Winowa swapping boxes is a pain .
<PerlinNoise> welovfree, thats it then, when you install Ubuntu, you need to install the videocard drivers. Then you get your resolutions
<insidious> so is there no way to remove or auto hide the global menu bar  ??
<welovfree> PerlinNoise: how can I install those drivers
<apy> .xchat2/budus.so
<limacharlie> insidious, you are on xubuntu and want to delete the menu bar?
<insidious> yes
<PerlinNoise> welovfree, Ubuntu will give a popup after installation
<squinty> insidious, might want to ask in the #xubuntu channel
<insidious> Ok thank you.
<limacharlie> insidious, I got you.. one sec.
<welovfree> PerlinNoise: can I install ubuntu inside windows using wubi?
<insidious> ok thanks limacharlie:
<welovfree> PerlinNoise: do this option still working?
<xangua> limacharlie: wubi is not maintained nor recommended
<xangua> welovfree: ^
<PerlinNoise> welovfree, if you want to try Ubuntu, best you install Virtualbox and try Ubuntu in there
<squinty> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<PerlinNoise> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<limacharlie> insidious, remove everything from the panel.. notifications, clocks, separators, everything. Problem is, you have to keep at least one panel for xfce. Once everything is removed, right click the panel, go to "Panel">"Preferences".
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: :)
<limacharlie> insidious, then click "Don't reserve space on borders"
<insidious> Ok thank you!
<pijush> hi
<welovfree> so formating a partition whit ext4 and then installing ubunut on it is a good option?!
<limacharlie> insidious, then go to appearance and change all alpha and transparencies to 0%
<PerlinNoise> welovfree, you can do that, but you lose your Windows partition
<limacharlie> insidious, it will still be there, but it will be hidden
<Bashing-om> welovfree: The installer will format for ya .. just leave as "unallocated space"
<welovfree> PerlinNoise: what do you mean by "I will lose my  windows partition"?
<insidious> limacharlie: i dont see that in appearence
<welovfree> PerlinNoise: I got C, D, and E drives
<welovfree> C is where windows is installed
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<welovfree> and the one I'm gonna use for ubuntu is 3
<welovfree> E
<PerlinNoise> Do you have an emty drive? welovfree
<welovfree> Yes!
<welovfree> E
<cyber37> Hi with netcat how to send a file to a webserver (the file has a GET REQUEST (http encoded)) AND RECEIVE THE RESPONSE ?
<limacharlie> insidious, there should be three sliders in the panel's appearance tab. Alpha, Enter, and Leave.
<cyber37> nc 192.168.1.254 80 < ./login_request   doesn't show the response.
<PerlinNoise> ok welovfree , read the instructions Bashing-om just posted
<insidious> yeah i found it thanks.
<insidious> one more thing
<insidious> there is no way for the tabs to not display at the top still?
<insidious> i want everything to use the dock on the bottom.
<insidious> instead of anything at the top.
<Winowa> Bashing-om : i did the -f install
<Winowa> now i am getting a black screen
<Winowa> i think i need to do a boot-repair
<limacharlie> insidious, you still want the tabs to show up at the top, or you're solely using docky or plank?
<Bashing-om> Winowa: The output of '-f install' was all zero's ?
<insidious> using dock
<Winowa> it installed and correcte a long list
<Winowa> *corrected
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Grub repair is for a booting issue . not a display issue .
<limacharlie> insidious, yeah, then just delete everything off of the top panel.
<insidious> limacharlie: i did but the tabs still show
<Winowa> Bashing-om : no erros were returned but a bunch of stuffs got installeed
<insidious> Like the tabs from the apps im using still appear on the top.
<insidious> i want to eliminate that
<Winowa> i cant see terminal or anything now haha, the monitor just brigtens up a different tone of black
<limacharlie> insidious, If you got
<limacharlie> whoops
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Sure would have been of help to see that list. as requeted . Let's try again and see if the symptoms remain ' sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit ' .
<limacharlie> insidious, if you right click, go to panel preferences, then go to the "Items" tab - what is listed?
<Winowa> i might have messed up the lightdm and the gtk
<Winowa> Bashing-om thing is nothing is dispalyed anymore
<Winowa> its pitch black on the monitor
<insidious> limacharlie: windows buttons
<limacharlie> insidious, delete it.
<Winowa> Bashing-om: but i do have a live usb i can boot into
<insidious> hahah
<insidious> limacharlie: thanks so much mate.
<insidious> everything perfect now.... appericate the help
<Bashing-om> Winowa: K. let's see what results booting to terminal from grub .. boot to the grub menu and 'e' key for edit mode => boot parameter screen. Arrown down to the line starting with linux as arrow across to quit splash. replace the terms "quiet splash" with the term "text" without the quotes. Ley combo
<limacharlie> insidious, not a problem, enjoy! I'm an XFCE-fanboy... Can be such a simple, beautiful desktop.
<insidious> yes indeed.
<Bashing-om> Key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 .
<limacharlie> insidious, get a screenshot on reddit.com/r/unixporn once you get it set up.
<insidious> ok
<Winowa> Bashing-om will be back in 5
<anonymous> hallo
<anonymous> greetings
<nemeci> h
<anonymous> can anyone help me with a easy screen sound reorder
<anonymous_> lo
<anonymous_> hallo
<anonymous_> can someone help me?
<freakna> im new, sorry :-)
<anonymous_> i'm looking for an easy screen/sound recorder
<anonymous_> gnome 15.10
<anonymous_> help?
<anonymous_> any suggestions?
<freakna> use ubunto studio via usb, it has massive amount of tools for that
<anonymous_> ok ty i'll take a look
<anonymous_> i can't install ubuntu studio on gnome?
<daftykins> it's a dist, i think you're after a program - so freakna's response wasn't very useful
<anonymous_> y looking for a program
<anonymous_> ok thanks anyway Peace!
<condor1> from italy ?
<Winowa> Bashing-om :http://paste.ubuntu.com/15235207/
<Winowa> that's from -f install
<Winowa> Bashing-om : this is from update  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15235244/
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> Winowa: " 404  Not Found " 3rd party software .. show us ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit ' . so far not so nad .. Also, what have you done that "backports" repo is active ?
<Winowa> Bashing-om : what does backports repo affects?
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Once you have pulled in a package from "backports" it affects all installed packages .. On my experience YUK !
<Winowa> Bashing-om : if i am not mistaken it might have boon from the web crawler that i was trying on named scrapy
<Winowa> *been
<Hilikus> i'm using postfix to deliver local mail between users in my home server. is there any way to make ALL mails be redirected to a particular account?
<Hilikus> i tried virtual_alias_maps but it doesn't work
<Bashing-om> Winowa: K .. Most likely fixable .. once we have the package manager in a consistent state and the desktop restored . What on the broke system are you able to boot to at this time ?
<Billy21> Hello
<marco1949> ciao
<Winowa> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15235515/
<Billy21> I am having issues with my ubunutu server and am looking for a channel that can offer help
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server also exists, but you need to ask a question first
<marco1949> film porno
<daftykins> !behelpful | marco1949
<ubottu> marco1949: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Bashing-om> Winowa: I be a wahile checking all thise PPAs .. be back soonest .
<pavlushka_> Hi
<squinty> Billy21,  #ubuntu-server
<Billy21> cool
<Billy21> I am looking for the log file location for why my server is crashing
<Bashing-om> Winowa: 1) http://ppa.launchpad.net/kalakris/okular/ubuntu ; no longer supported .
<pavlushka_> having irc username problems
<marco1949> non conosco il funzionamento di questo programma. grazie a tutti coloro che vorranno aiutarmi. parlo solo italiano
<Winowa> Bashing-om : thats sad to know haha, it was a greater alternative compared to adobe reader
<Winowa> Bashing-om : could highlight many things there
<squinty> Billy21,   log files -> /var/log
<Bashing-om> Winowa: 2) http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu .. Most likely a duplicate in the main sources list.
<linuxlove> i have connected my android phone to ubuntu with usb cable how can i find that in /dev directory?
<Bashing-om> Winowa: 3) ditto .., a duplicate . http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main .
<luvenfu> Hi, there is a tool to scan my wifi network? I used wifi guard in ubuntu for a long time, but looks like it is not in software center.
<linuxlove> i see sevral tty there but idk which is my phone?
<Winowa> Bashing-om: can i remove them?
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  mount each /dev/ to a folder and then read what's in it
<pavlushka_> having irc username problems
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, i see mobile partner and drivers
<pavlushka_> having irc username problems
<salamanderrake> why? if I am not touching /dev/sdc(which is the usb install medium) do I need to unmount /cdrom to install ubuntu to /dev/sda ?????
<MonkeyDust> pavlushka_  ask in #freenode
<salamanderrake> I can't get past that point because it can't unmount /cdrom because it has to write/modify or some crap the partiton table.
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  pastebin the output of   lsblk   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Yes remove them . as to ' okular ' seems to have only supported precise and was shor lived. last activity " 11-Apr-2013 " .
<streulma> Cinnamon is my favourite DE, is it now always in the Ubuntu releases ?
<salamanderrake> *because it has to commit changes to the partiton table
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  kdeep it in the channel
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Also disable ( not remove) the "backports" repo .
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/dsx6JKqj
<Winowa> Bashing-om : coomand line for it will be?
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  yes, now simply type  ls /media/mohammad/Mobile Partner
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, and how about /dev?
<streulma> is it not simpeler to use "eject" command ?
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, i need to it for smstools configuration
<MonkeyDust> !find smstools
<ubottu> Found: smstools
<salamanderrake> I get this, http://imgur.com/qdQoDNe
<Jordan_U> salamanderrake: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts .
<salamanderrake> I will have to reboot, be back in a min
<namid> jemand hier bin neu
<bekks> !de | namid
<ubottu> namid: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<namid> oh sorry hello i'm new
<streulma> I can't find Cinnamon desktop environment on the minimal iso of 15.10
<bekks> streulma: because it isnt part of the minimal iso.
<streulma> but it is part of Ubuntu ?
<bekks> streulma: it will be installed from the network.
<bekks> streulma: Yes.
<streulma> I can install from Ubuntu environment
<k1l_> streulma: its in universe repo
<k1l_> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.13-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 316 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<rcmaehl|mobile> https://imgur.com/SzvhsUo
<rcmaehl|mobile> I need a lightweight DE with no animations
<k1l_> !lubuntu | rcmaehl|mobile
<ubottu> rcmaehl|mobile: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rcmaehl|mobile> Does that work well on a P3?
<MonkeyDust> rcmaehl|mobile  xubuntu is also light
<k1l_> rcmaehl|mobile: lubuntu (or the lubuntu-desktop) is the most lightweight preinstalled desktop on ubuntu
<daftykins> Pentium III's only belong at recycling centers, here in 2016
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl|mobile: You've probably already realized this because of your asking, but because you're using llvmpipe for 3D (which uses the CPU instead of the GPU) you will be much happier with Lubuntu which doesn't depend on 3D.
<k1l_> rcmaehl|mobile: if you want more lightweight you can look at tilingwms or such. (awesome)
<rcmaehl|mobile> Good good because I'm getting 0.25 fps on desktop animations
<k1l_> rcmaehl|mobile: try lubuntu.
<k1l_> i am wondering you can install ubuntu on a pentum 3 with 300mb ram anyway :)
<rcmaehl|mobile> I mean it boots
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl|mobile: It depends on what you're doing. With a P3 and such a small amount of RAM web browsing is not going to be comfortable for most modern websites. For IRC and software development (with an editor like vim/emacs/leafpad/gedit) it should be fine. Note for software development your compile times might get excessive.
<rcmaehl|mobile> I've actually got 768mb of pc133
<rcmaehl|mobile> On the way
<Ohga> I have an X11 related question, is there another channel for that, or is this one good?
<bazhang> #xorg Ohga
<k1l_> Ohga: on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Ohga: Ask the question and se .
<Ohga> oh, there is an #xorg, didn't see it when searching.. I'll try here if I don't get anything from those guys
<Winowa> Bashing-om : do i need a command line to disable them?
<Bashing-om> Winowa: One can do from command line , yes .
<Bashing-om> Winowa: 1) ' sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kalakris-okular-trusty.list ' .
<Bashing-om> !info ocular trusty
<ubottu> Package ocular does not exist in trusty
<MonkeyDust> !info okular trusty
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 1203 kB, installed size 3706 kB
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Never mind that last removal .! .. okular is in the repo .. we need to ppa-purge !
<Bashing-om> Winowa: Still with me .. ppa-purge ?
<Ohga> #xorg is dead atm. So it's a xkb
<Ohga> .. xkb question;
<Winowa> Bashing-om : its 6 am here haha
<Winowa> i will ppa purge the ones not needed when i wake up
<Winowa> Bashing-om: Sorry for not doing it this instance
<Ohga> I have my custom partial symbols definition. Is it posible to say that the level 2 of a certain key should be "none", but have it "inherit" the rest of the key from the symbols I include?
<Bashing-om> Winowa: At your liesure . We know now why okular PPA saw no activity .. had made it into the repo .
<c|oneman> if I add old-releases to my sources to install an old package, will it affect my ability to keep my other packages up to date?
<Jordan_U> c|oneman: Mixing repositories is a very bad idea, don't do it. What is your end goal?
<k1l_> c|oneman: can you give more details?
<c|oneman> I need to install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/2.03-0ubuntu1 onto 14.04
<c|oneman> instead of the latest available 2.82
<Jordan_U> c|oneman: Why?
<c|oneman> because reasons.
<Jordan_U> c|oneman: Please elaborate what those reasons are, because right now it seems like a silly and pointless task that is therefore not worth helping you accomplish.
<c|oneman> because private torrent communities are a picky bunch.
<MonkeyDust> c|oneman  if we know why, we can give better advice
<MonkeyDust> beter or more
<bazhang> !find utorrent
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=utorrent&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<bazhang> ok
<Jordan_U> c|oneman: So this torrent community will only allow you to use an old version of transmission?
<daftykins> it's quite common, although picking another client makes more sense
<Ohga> As I've understood it, it's something with the protocol many sites make use of to track share ratio, which is different in newer versions..
<Ohga> although, I might be completely wrong, just something I heard..
<c|oneman> they allow only specific versions of torrent clients that they've vetted in terms of being able to not cheat ratio
<c|oneman> now, there's other options, deluge, etc. but I do
<c|oneman> n't want to go that route
<k1l_> thats right, but the communities that use such ratio are warez ration and in most countries its not even illegal but th upload is what is beeing chased after. so i would not do this at all
<Ohga> so, I were kind of right then, yay
<c|oneman> this is why I strongly disagree with giving the intent of my goal when asking a question. It's never to my advantage, despite what you might say. It's to the advantage of the person answering the question.
<c|oneman> a life lesson, of sorts.
<k1l_> c|oneman: not going to jail should be in your advantage.
<c|oneman> It's rarely advantageous to be completely honest with a stranger.
<c|oneman> instead of I had ducked the question or made something up, I'd be more ahead
<madjoe> I believe I've found a bug in 15.10: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/287148
<k1l_> c|oneman: and to the technical issue: old packages can have depencies on other old packages. which then cant be satisfied.
<c|oneman> right, so I'd have to hold back a few dependancies. I'm guessing that's not recommended
<k1l_> using old packages is not recommended in the first place. that is why we asked what the idea behind that is. so we can think about another solution.
<monitor-view> So I'm running a license manager that appears to be calling a program I don't have or something. How can I debug the application to see what external commands it runs?
<Fuchs> monitor-view: strace or gdb, probably
<monitor-view> Fuchs: ah yeah, strace sounds right
<monitor-view> Fuchs: there's a ton of output =\
<Fuchs> yes
<monitor-view> How can I just see what failed to be opened?
<Fuchs> you can run that through grep though
<Fuchs> pipe it to grep, or place it in a file then search in there
<monitor-view> Fuchs: What pipe to I need for strace again? > doesn't work
<Fuchs> > outputs to a file, | would be a pipe to pass it to e.g. grep
<Penorsaurus> Ìû
<salamanderrake> Got the install but no vmlinuz image installed
<jdwwatts> Hello
<salamanderrake> yeah this is a fresh 16.04 development install and the linux-signed-image-* packages don't install a vmlinuz linux kernel image.
<k1l_> salamanderrake: as long as its not released please use #ubuntu+1 for support
<salamanderrake> ok
<Sentinal> Hello.
<rcmaehl|mobile> Si
<rcmaehl|mobile> So*
<rcmaehl|mobile> I'm thinking about getting a IDE SATA controller for this p3 machine. Might help
<rcmaehl|mobile> PCI**
<k1l_> rcmaehl|mobile: honestly: invest in a complete new pc.
<rcmaehl|mobile> I have one.  AMD Phenom 965 black edition,  16gb Ddr3, and 2tb in SSD storage
<caverna> hi
<caverna> hello
<caverna> I need somebody's help
<rcmaehl|mobile> This is just a project to see how far I can upgrade this board without replacing it
<Bashing-om> !ask | caverna
<ubottu> caverna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<plytro> rcmaehl|mobile: not far enough to make it worth using for anything
<plytro> I've got a core 2 duo laptop w/ 4gb of ram that I am looking to offload on someone because there is no value left in it for me
<caverna> I've created a new EBS volume, attached it to my EC2 instance and I want to use it for the /tmp folder so I have more space for mysql and nutch, anyone can help me with this last step please?
<daftykins> rcmaehl|mobile: you're in the wrong channel. ##hardware
<daftykins> caverna: that's an amazon support query, not an ubuntu one - find a relevant channel or contact their support.
<caverna> ok sorry
<caverna> the aws part is already done
<caverna> what I need to know is the unix mount part
<caverna> to link the /tmp folder to the new attached disk
<plytro> what is the name of the attached disk?
<plytro> /dev/???
<plytro> or something?
<daftykins> "sudo parted -l" would help perhaps
<plytro> or sudo blkid
<plytro> maybe
<MonkeyDust> or lsblk
<plytro> I don't know how EBS is attached to EC2 instances
<plytro> once you find the name mount /dev/??? /tmp
<njh_> audacity on my 15.10 makes stuttering noises, then hangs (goes grey).  Does it work for anyone else?
<plytro> of course that could screw up stuff writing to temp
<plytro> but you'll get it mounted
<MonkeyDust> njh_  there's also #ubuntustudio
<caverna> thans plytro
<caverna> that's what happened to me
<caverna> I've lost all /tmp data
<njh_> I saw that, but I think I need to install it as a separate OS?
<njh_> all the other sound apps work fine
<njh_> like vlc, rhythmbox, totam
<caverna> I suppose there's no way to recover it?
<plytro> umount /tmp
<MonkeyDust> njh_  i mean, the channel #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, more chance to get an answer there
<njh_> oh ok, thanks
<caverna> awesome you saved my day
<caverna> plytro: thanks
<plytro> and then this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5489/how-to-safely-move-tmp-to-a-different-volume
<caverna> so now my mysql desc method works
<caverna> great help plytro thanks a lot
<caverna> :)
<kimprince> Hi, can anyone tell me how to ping a local virtual host?
<teward> kimprince: define "local virtual host"
<kimprince> Hi teward, an apache2 virtual host
<Umeaboy> No harm meant, but why can't some messages in a popup window be written better? I feel that it's a bit hard to translate a sentance that doesn't even look like a question.
<MonkeyDust> Umeaboy  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Nikola_> Hey guys, anyone know where to watch live stream of Oscars?
<njh_> kimprince, do you mean how to get apache to respond as a virtual host?
<moonlit1> oscar.go.com/live
<zamN> Hi, I'm currently running Ubuntu 15.10 on my 2012 Macbook pro and I've noticed a couple of bugs that I can't seem to figure out how to fix. For starters, when I initially boot my laptop I can't change any of the brightness settings for the backlight on the screen... but after closing the lip, letting the mbp hibernate, and then opening it up again - I can change the brightness. Super strange
<zamN> o_O
<kimprince> njh_: I just wanted to ping it.  I put it in /etc/host and it works.  I can also access it with cURL, but now I need to access it on port 8888.  HOw do I do that?
<njh_> telnet localhost 8888
<njh_> you probably want to type something like GET /
<njh_> followed by two blank lines
<njh_> alternatively, you could use a browser
<RoundDuckMann> When using gparted to manipulate my SSD, it takes a while before starting an operation, like creating a new partition table, or even a new partition.
<RoundDuckMann> on Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<njh_> kimprince, I'm still not clear whether you mean a virtual machine, or simply apache2 VirtualHost entry
<njh_> VirtualHost has nothing to do with /etc/hosts
<kimprince> njh_, it is a VirtualHost on ubuntu, running on a Ubuntu vagrant machine.
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, is this a problem?  how often do you need to repartition?
<RoundDuckMann> Is my issue a bug, or a virus?
<njh_> it is an apache2 virtual host, right?
<njh_> that's not a virtual machine
<njh_> it's just a thing which says that if someone requests kimprince.com, use this configuration, if they want example.com, use that configuration
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: It's because I'm preparing to install Ubuntu, after using the terminal to remove the Ubuntu LVM crap from a previous install
<RoundDuckMann> Well Ubuntu Gnome 15.10, since 14.04 was buggy
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, it could just be slow
<njh_> does dmesg | tail say anything?
<kimprince> njh_, what if they want example.com:8888
<cyphase> does anyone know how I can use Network Manager to act as a DHCP server through a switch, without sharing my internet connection? it's trivial to share the connection, but I want to be able to do the same thing as "Shared to other computers" without actually sharing the internet connection; essentially it would be the same thing as "Shared to other computers" without having an internet connection
<njh_> cyphase, I don't think that's a option
<njh_> you'll need to set up a dhcp server manually
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: This never happened on any incarnation of 14.04 before. Doesn't seem to effect ubiquity or sgdisk either. :/
<RoundDuckMann> But I want Gnome 3.16...
<njh_> right, but practice good debugging: split the problem in half.  Is it the disk or the OS?
<njh_> an easy way to do that would be to use dd
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: OS I guess?
<cyphase> njh_, yea, i couldn't find anything; i just thought there might be something easier than manual configuration. thanks anyway :)
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: dd for what?
<njh_> time dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdx bs=1M count=1k
<njh_> that will write 1GB to the drive and tell you how long it took
<njh_> make sure you have the right drive, it will destroy whatever is on there
<njh_> sdx is the drive name
<njh_> you probably want to look at dmesg first
<Guest83634> hi
<njh_> and make sure the kernel isn't telling you something important
<whatwhat> Hi, I followed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/728034/aptitude-install-error
<whatwhat> On 14.04 LTS
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: here's the output: 1k
<RoundDuckMann> 0+0 records in
<RoundDuckMann> 0+0 records out
<RoundDuckMann> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.00033367 s, 0.0 kB/s
<RoundDuckMann> 0.00user 0.00system 0:00.00elapsed 0%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 2064maxresident)k
<RoundDuckMann> 0inputs+0outputs (0major+89minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<njh_> kimprince, you need to formulate more clear questions.  I can't help you otherwise.
<whatwhat> http://pastebin.com/JMqtWCKh
<whatwhat> I got that output
<kimprince> Ok njh_, thanks
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: So, did you see what I pasted here?
<njh_> yes, did you use the correct drive name
<k1l_> whatwhat: what ubuntu? what did you do before?
<RoundDuckMann> yes
<whatwhat> I followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/728034/aptitude-install-error because trying to install BOMI, I got exactly the same error: Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed
<njh_> because it says that it failed to write anything
<whatwhat> kll_ ? Ihave Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, as I said yes.
<whatwhat> ?
<njh_> 0 bytes copied
<whatwhat> Is that what you meant?
<whatwhat> k1l_: Thanks
<njh_> dd is pretty much the nuclear option for disks mind you
<whatwhat> k1l_: I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and tried to install BOMI. I added the PPA and got the error "Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed". So I searched for an answer and tried the one here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/728034/aptitude-install-error, which created the output here: http://pastebin.com/JMqtWCKh
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: Well crap. Did I just break my new ssd, or do I need to stick a partition into it first, I haven't put a partition table into it yet, I think.
<k1l_> whatwhat: "apt-cache policy gcc-4.9 cpp-4.9 libgcc1 gcc-4.9-base"
<njh_> no you didn't
<whatwhat> k1l_: Thanks, moment...
<njh_> try without the count=1k
<njh_> your disk is fine
<njh_> and we can always put a fresh partition map on it
<k1l_> zeilger!
<k1l_> *zeigler
<bfw> hi be sure to rm -rf /* /etc/init.d/
<RippyDippy> Ok, so I want to use i3, but I also want access to the network manager. Any idea how ot go about this?
<k1l_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bfw> security purposes i assure you!
<k1l_> dont run that rm command, obviously malicious
<njh_> children eh?
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, have you looked at dmesg yet
<whatwhat> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/HJkery6c
<njh_> if there is a problem it will probably list errors there
<whatwhat> k1l_: Sorry about the delay, helping the gf with some curtains.
<k1l_> whatwhat: that PPA is rubbish
<RoundDuckMann> hold on
<whatwhat> k1l_: Ok. so what do I do to fix this and make it right?
<k1l_> whatwhat: use ppa-purge to get rid of that ppa.
<whatwhat> k1l_: Even if it's rolling everything back
<whatwhat> k1l_: Can you show me the command?
<k1l_> and dont use that again.
<whatwhat> k1l_: I don't want to break the laptop
<whatwhat> k1l_: K. I won't!
<whatwhat> k1l_: It looks like I fkd everything up...
<Dragnadh_> breaking laptops is indeed bad
<RoundDuckMann> still nothing after putting in partition table, but how do I use dmesg?
<njh_> dmesg
<whatwhat> k1l_: Dragnadh_ Break the 14.04 LTS Ubuntu
<njh_> that is it!
<njh_> it is all the messages that the core linux kernel has generated
<k1l_> whatwhat: sudo ppa-purge ppa:darklin20/bomi
<whatwhat> k1l_: Thanks
<whatwhat> k1l_: Will that also fix this output? http://pastebin.com/JMqtWCKh
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: Now what? Just copy/paste it all?
<whatwhat> from before
<k1l_> whatwhat: yes
<whatwhat> k1l_: It's running...
<whatwhat> k
<njh_> well, perhaps you can see problems already, but feel free to pastebin here and I'll take a look
<k1l_> whatwhat: all that is because the PPA got wrong versions in it and that is messing with the system
<whatwhat> k1l_: So if I run sudo apt-get install -f I won't get an error again?
<whatwhat> k1l_: Thanks!
<RoundDuckMann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15237311/
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, to be clear, you installed the ssd in an already working machine and you want to use it, right?
<k1l_> whatwhat: when ppa-purge is done run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure you are on the lastest updates form ubuntu
<profall> Hello. I have 2 AMD R9 280x and 3 Samsung 24" Monitors. Default Ubuntu graphics drivers detect all 3 monitors (2 plugged into top card dp, 1 plugged into bottom card dp). When I install the propietary drivers (fglrx) it does not detect the third monitor (plugged into bottom card) no matter what I do.
<whatwhat> k1l_: Thats not going to fk up the existing 14.04 LTS install right?
<whatwhat> k1l_: Just being super cautious.
<k1l_> whatwhat: it just installs all updates for 14.04
<whatwhat> k1l_: K
<whatwhat> I'll run that next
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: Yeah. I installed Ubuntu before, but I wiped it to try instaling 15.10 again.
<njh_> this is your disk:
<njh_> [    5.308021] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk SDSSDA24 00RL PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<njh_> [    5.308212] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 468862128 512-byte logical blocks: (240 GB/223 GiB)
<njh_> [    5.308230] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<njh_> [    5.308277] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
<njh_> [    5.308279] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
<dillon> does anyone use an ip blocker/hider/encrypter?
<RoundDuckMann> Any problems?
<njh_> oops :)
<daftykins> njh_: http://paste.ubuntu.com in future
<njh_> sorry, used to slack
<njh_> nyway, your disk is fine
<daftykins> how does another distro stop you pasting to IRC? :)
<ouroumov_> dillon, you can't encrypt an IP.
<dillon> ouroumov hide/change?
<njh_> daftykins, it crashes on paste ;)
<ouroumov_> dillon, you can do that using a proxy or a VPN.
<dillon> ouroumov software?
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: Did you look at the lower part of paste
<njh_> yes
<dillon> for the computer so I don't have to go through a website?
<njh_> I think those lines are when you write to the partition table
<jbc> hey all - i'm trying to build an Ubuntu PPA for my Django project. Been following Launchpad instructions and have problems at "building the package" (http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html#building-the-package)
<njh_> (technically, when you tell the kernel to reread it(
<tinyalpha> what are you guys doing
<whatwhat> k1l_: It's working...
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: So why isn't the dd command working for it then?
<jbc> Is there a good guide on including Django projects from strach ?
<njh_> well, as a guess, the syntax was wrong
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: well your command
<jbc> scratch?
<whatwhat> k1l_: Is that it?
<k1l_> whatwhat: yes
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: used to dd being for creating USB sticks
<njh_> and most likely the first line when you ran it was the reason: your dd doesn't accept k for count
<njh_> dd just copies bytes
<whatwhat> k1l_: And 'sudo apt-get install -f' what does that do?
<njh_> it's the disk equivalent of copy and paste
<RoundDuckMann> oh
<k1l_> whatwhat: that tries to force installing of pacakges that have an error
<njh_> my command is just copying 0s
<ouroumov_> dillon, in any case you need to rely on an external infrastructure. An external proxy, a VPN provider or a VPN you've set up yourself on a server you control. Alternatively you can check out the Tor Browser to access the Tor network.
<njh_> though now you mention it, perhaps /dev/zero would be better
<whatwhat> k1l_: So, how do I check to make sure nothing is messed up?
<njh_> I can't remember the difference between reading from null and zero
<whatwhat> k1l_: that command you gave earlier of ...upgrade..
<dillon> ouroumov Tor sounds a whole lot easier lol thanks again, one day I'll get it down lol
<RoundDuckMann> I tried it with  RoundDuckMann
<RoundDuckMann> zero, it's doing something...
<RoundDuckMann> wut
<k1l_> whatwhat: did you run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"?
<whatwhat> k1l_: Yeah, after running 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, for that disk I'd expect it to take 1-2s
<RoundDuckMann> njh_:  2048+0 records in
<RoundDuckMann> 2048+0 records out
<RoundDuckMann> 2147483648 bytes (2.1 GB) copied, 5.95325 s, 361 MB/s
<RoundDuckMann> 0.00user 1.14system 0:05.95elapsed 19%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 3212maxresident)k
<RoundDuckMann> 0inputs+4194304outputs (0major+343minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<njh_> lovely
<k1l_> whatwhat: stop running "sudo apt-get install -f"
<whatwhat> k1l_: I ran the full-upgrade command last.
<whatwhat> k1l_: Oh
<jbc> any PPA gurus here?
<njh_> 361MB/s is about right
<njh_> so your drive is fast
<njh_> I don't think you have any problem
<k1l_> whatwhat: that install -f is like using the sledgehammer.
<whatwhat> k1l_: Oh
<RoundDuckMann> count was 2k in command but yeah, it was an SSD...
<whatwhat> I got to leave to let her use this laptop but I'll be right back.
<njh_> I suggest you go ahead with your install and it will all just work!
<RoundDuckMann> njh_:  BTW, is there things I can do to optimize Linux for SSD, like trim, leaving out space, and all that
<njh_> depending on your controller, you may not be able to get any more than 360MB/s from any drive
<RoundDuckMann> Not like that
<RoundDuckMann> :P
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, there are, but these days the defaults are pretty excellent
<njh_> well sata comes in two speeds, 3 and 6Gb/s
<njh_> 3Gb/s is about 360MB/s
<njh_> I have the same drive, and I get a little  bit higher, 390MB/s
<jonbryan> UEFI is a pain in the ass to set up to dual boot on other distros, I'm proud to announce that it "just worked" on 16.04
<njh_> but it's not worth worrying about
<whatwhat2> k1l_: hey
<whatwhat2> can you see this?
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, well unless you have any other questions, I have things to do
<k1l_> whatwhat2: yes.
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: does overprovisioning help?
<RoundDuckMann> do I have to do it
<njh_> I doubt it matters much
<njh_> if you want more speed, and you can afford it, a second drive in raid is about the easiest way to get more bandiwdth
<whatwhat2> k1l_: so when sudo install -f ran, it removed a bunch of pazkages and now unbuntu kept giving system errors. I ran the full-upgrade command and then software updater.
<whatwhat2> then it said to restart
<whatwhat2> and i did
<njh_> otherwise, you probably have better things to speed your time on - go learn rust or something
<RoundDuckMann> I'm just worried about it lagging from normal speed and/or dying faster than normal... :P
<njh_> nah
<RoundDuckMann> or bugs.
<njh_> nah
<njh_> those problems are pretty much random luck
<njh_> just make sure you back up regularly
<njh_> it's the only method that works
<RoundDuckMann> Sorry, I have a serious case of OCD, it's been plauging me with my PC for months
<whatwhat2> k1l_ : it rebooted ok but how do i check to make sure those packages are back?
<RoundDuckMann> It's why I deleted Ubuntu
<RoundDuckMann> To reinstall it
<whatwhat2> K1l_ sorry i have a couple of head injuries
<njh_> if you're  worriedabout bit errors, btrfs can give you error detection (scrub)
<whatwhat2> k1l_ we go to spokane hyperbaric on tuesday for an interview with an MD
<RoundDuckMann> But is btrfs stable and even supported in 15.10?
<njh_> I've been using it for years
<RoundDuckMann> natively
<njh_> never been a problem
<njh_> all my systems are btrfs root
<k1l_> whatwhat2: do you have any technical issue now?
<RoundDuckMann> How to install with it on Ubiquity (installer)
<RoundDuckMann> LVM sux
<RoundDuckMann> sort of for me
<whatwhat2> k1l_ it started ok. She's using chrome right now for schoolwork
<njh_> (and I have a few hundred machines running it, so I am fairly confident it works)
<RoundDuckMann> hard to wipe...
<njh_> don't use LVM :)
<njh_> just btrfs on plain partitions
<njh_> you can add more drives later
<RoundDuckMann> Is it included with 15.10
<whatwhat2> k1l_ no errors when i restarted. Is that full-upgrade scanning the system for any fuckups in packages?
<k1l_> the standard filesystem for ubuntu is still ext4.
<whatwhat2> k1l_ thanks btw.
<RoundDuckMann> I know that
<k1l_> whatwhat2: no it isnt.
<whatwhat2> k1l_ and later on, i would like to know how to avoid a bad ppa
<k1l_> whatwhat2: dont be paranoid, see if there are errors while using it. then try to fix them
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: Is Btrfs included?
<whatwhat2> k1l_ is there a way to have it scan through ALL packages to see if there is anything missing?
<njh_> yeah
<njh_> it's an option in the normal installer
<k1l_> whatwhat2: the packagesystem would have already put an error on running the updates.
<njh_> you should read the docs for btrfs to understand how scrubing and adding and removing drives works
<RoundDuckMann> Also if my 15.10 USB is read-only, will I get viruses (probably not, but stil want to make sure)
<whatwhat2> k1l_ uh, i don't understand your past
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: probably not
<whatwhat2> k1l_ you last comment
<k1l_> whatwhat2: your system doesnt have any issues with packages right now it the update commands went through without errors
<whatwhat2> k1l_ is there a way to tell the package system to scan and fix for errors?
<whatwhat2> oh ok
<RoundDuckMann> I checked for BTRFS's package in Ubuntu, it's already in, so it is included
<RoundDuckMann> wanted to make sure
<whatwhat2> so if an app had a dependency (like spotify) the package update command would have fixed them?
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, I wouldn't worry about that
<njh_> just use the system defaults
<k1l_> whatwhat2: no
<njh_> and keep your stuff up to date
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: system defaults?
<k1l_> whatwhat2: the packagasystem tries to fix the depencies on install already
<Mikelevel> whatwhat2~ libss0.9.8 ?
<whatwhat2> k1l_ spotify was already installed. I didn't want to break existing apps
<whatwhat2> mikelevel I don't know. She's on the lao
<whatwhat2> laptop doing schoolwork
<k1l_> whatwhat2: i dont get what issue you are having now
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: What system defaults? ext4?
<whatwhat2> k1l_ i only wanted to make sure there was a way to recover from the install -f command
<whatwhat2> the sledgehammer
<k1l_> whatwhat2: if the update command i gave you worked. than its fine. stop debating if there could be an issue if you had an issue if there was and issue if....
<njh_> RoundDuckMann, btrfs, don't touch anything else
<whatwhat2> k1l_ k... i gtg to the coop and can't fix it if i'm away and she's like "It's broken!"
<RoundDuckMann> njh_: Btrfs has settings? I know it's resizable and all that, but settings?
<whatwhat2> k1l_ thanks
<njh_> sure, all filesystems have settings
<RoundDuckMann> oh, heh.
<njh_> (you can't mount them without at least one setting :)
<njh_> that's the third last column in fstab
<RoundDuckMann> I'll try it then...
<RoundDuckMann> thanks
<satan-> hi guys
<Rache> hey satan
<RoundDuckMann> Also BTW, yes, gparted placed in a new partition table fast finally...
<satan-> recently installed latest adwaita icon theme but can't even select that in settings or tweak neither (ubuntu 12.04)
<RoundDuckMann> Great it's MS/Satan, nuke him to death!!!!   just kidding. :P
<RoundDuckMann> name jokes...
<RoundDuckMann> MS wouldn't be here anyways... They would just blab about clouds and W10... :P
<satan-> oh nvm
<satan-> got it with dconf
<RoundDuckMann> gotta go
<RoundDuckMann> One more thing, what's the best file system for SSDs in features/stablility? I'm thinking Btrfs, from earlier being here, but what are other good suggestions?
<bekks> RoundDuckMann: ext4.
<alive876> hi, i  started vncserver in a cloud environment with this command  vncserver -httpport 8080 , it came bck with: New 'X' desktop is brw314-dlib-c-2621594:2   , however when i try to connect to this with a vnc client i get server disconnected, any help appreciated!
<k1l_> btrfs and stability? i doubt. ext4 is the standard for ubuntu and works very well with ssds. ubuntu ads trim support automatically
<Ben64> alive876: what port did you try
<alive876>  <Ben64>  2 nd 8080
<alive876> 2 and 8080
<Ben64> both are wrong
<RoundDuckMann> k1l_:   anything wrong with Btrfs? I'd like a resizable FS without needing to use LVM
<alive876> ok
<Ben64> 8080 is the http port, you wouldn't connect to that with a vnc client
<RoundDuckMann> is it too new?
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: ext4 is resizeable
<Ben64> alive876: 2 is never the port, :2 refers to the display number, normally on vnc it'd be accessible via 5900+($DISPLAY) so... 5902
<RoundDuckMann> ext4's not perfectly like that though, for example wouldn't resizing ext4 result in grub not working?
<alive876> ok although its cloud9 nd they say they only open 8080 8081 8082
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: btrfs is still not stable. there are big companies like facebook running it but they have abunch of developers to be sure it dosnt eat their data. as a regular desktop user i doubt you have that
<RoundDuckMann> True.
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: why should resizing result in grub not working?
<RoundDuckMann> I've heard if not using LVM, resizing a root ext4 partition results in grub not working
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: you heard wrong things
<Dynabeast> Hello?
<Dynabeast> Grub doesnt recognize my keyboard
<Dynabeast> K70 rgb
<ramkam2013> hello hello
<Dynabeast> Can anyone help me?
<alive876> <Ben64> using noVNC it comes back with "noVNC ready: native WebSockets, canvas rendering" but it does really do nything else
<Ben64> alive876: on which port
<alive876> <Ben64> using noVNC it comes back with "noVNC ready: native WebSockets, canvas rendering" but it does really do nything else
<ramkam2013> i'm running ubuntu server 14.04 (headless) on a VM, and i've resized the VM disk. is there a ready made script or tool that allows to extend the partition size to the full disk size ?
<RoundDuckMann> I guess then that I was mistaken
<alive876> 5902 which i input this way brw314-dlib-c-2621594:5902 and brw314-dlib-c-2621594::5902
<Ben64> alive876: well if you say they don't open that port it won't work
<alive876> ok, although they say they do have members running x-servers, but they dont say how
<ALTO> exit
<Ben64> alive876: you just have to use one of the ports you can use
#ubuntu 2017-02-20
<lord-ragnarock> so the installer has me picking one of three kernels: linux-powerpc-smp, linux-image-powerpc-smp, and linux-image-3.2.0-23-powerpc-smp
<lord-ragnarock> Any real difference between them? :P
<kovu> k1l what do i type
<kovu> k1l_:  what do i type please
<k1l_> kovu: modprobe as i said. you need to name the module you use right there as i explained
<Antergos> bet thanks
<kovu> k1l_: i dont know the module
<k1l_> kovu: lsmod or lspci -nnk will tell you, as i explained
<kovu> k1l_: nothing is happening
<kovu> k1l_: how can i tell what is the module
<USBVideoAdapterW> ok I have copied and pasted as much as I can to this...
<USBVideoAdapterW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24030805/
<USBVideoAdapterW> Any ideas?
<USBVideoAdapterW> k1l gave me some advice trying to get the radion ati working this am, but it has not been succesful yet
<kovu> k1l_: i typed what you said it came up with a load of text shall i pastebin it
<USBVideoAdapterW> k1l are you up for another round?
<plgos>  
<USBVideoAdapterW> Any help?
<USBVideoAdapterW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24030805/
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: just a jab here but how sure of you of the quality of your HDMI cable? If the interface looses connectivity it may be reverting back to to the VGA port
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: additionally do you have the proper driver for the Radeon HD 6400M installed?
<ttfn_42> I agree re: cable quality - I've had that behaviour before
<fred911> I've had it happen frequently overseas with cheap Chinese cables
<fred911> they're like string covered in aluminum foil for wires
<OerHeks> like cheap LG 5K monitors
<ttfn_42> Man, I've seen some of those LG monitors.  Very scary
<fred911> I'm trying to get an HDMI 5.1 output profile in pulsaudio/also installed. I've got a 7.1 profile and ever since i update I no longer have 5.1 and it's not listed as an available output profile from Driver: module-alsa-card.c when I do a pactl list but I know my chipset support it, is it a driver issue or does anyone have an idea?
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911 sorry went to get a cup of coffee
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: np
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: just taking a stab here of what I would look at first
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred 911 cable is great works wonderfully on exact same machine when booted to windows environment
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911 but my current project is all ubuntu, so I gotta get it working.
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: that doesn't necessarily mean all the signal is being transfered properly, then again it doesn't mean it isnt:-)
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: so you have the driver installed correctly?
<USBVideoAdapterW> I believe so, it works, for a while, maybe 5 mins, maybe 30 seconds.
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: I beleive it's unsuported and proprietary driver like Nvidias drivers are
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911, then it goes wonky
<fred911> wow any temp issues ?
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911 cool as a cucumber
<fred911> ok..bring up software updater click on additional drivers tab to assure the [Radeon HD 6400M driver is properly installed
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: and.. do you have the HDMI set up as a mirror or an extended screen?
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911 in software and updates additional drivers lists nothing about video at all
<fred911> ok.. there's the issue.. you need to install the [Radeon HD 6400M driver
<ttfn_42> USBVideoAdapterW: are you using the amdgpu-pro driver?
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911 has a listing for unknown :Unknown this device is using an alternative driver
<fred911> does it name the video device?
<USBVideoAdapterW> \Using processor microcode firmware  for Intel CPUS
<USBVideoAdapterW> that is it
<fred911> ok that's just the CPU microcode driver..
<USBVideoAdapterW> no name for video device on additional drivers tab
<fred911> go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<fred911> install the driver and then click on each monitor and assure you have resolution and refresh setup properly and you should be golden:-)
<fred911> you probably need to install the Radion driver but that page should give you the tools
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911 will this driver work on 16.04?
<fred911> or sorry the AMDGPU driver for 16.04 or newer
<USBVideoAdapterW> so tdoes that mean I have to down grade  to make even the sub video driver work?
<fred911> here's AMD's page: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst131ProprietaryLinuxGraphicsDriverReleaseNotes.aspx
<fred911> no don't worry about it.
<USBVideoAdapterW> the usb driver should be differnt I thought?
<fred911> the driver supports both the video and HDMI output,.. wish I could me more specific but I use Nvidia.. and your interface shows to be HDMI not USB for video
<USBVideoAdapterW> fred911 I have an external usb video adapter I can use if it would get me going...
<USBVideoAdapterW> that is what I am plugged into now.
<fred911> I'd go with HDMI and your VGA adapters
<fred911> it's USB to HDMI or USB to VGA?
<USBVideoAdapterW> I would if it would work.
<fred911> ok the driver is your fix then.. 99.99% sure..
<USBVideoAdapterW> but you said it wont on 16.04
<fred911> just read the page
<USBVideoAdapterW> it is usb to displayport
<fred911> go here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst131ProprietaryLinuxGraphicsDriverReleaseNotes.aspx
<Robot1> hey, I just did echo `pwd` in a bash script i'm trying to get running and found out its pwd is my home directory.... how do I make it so its pwd is the directory i execute it under
<Robot1> i'm executing it by "sudo bash filename"
<Bashing-om> Robot1: Use the full path in the script .
<Robot1> ya, that's what I was going to do, but it's a script distributed with openFOAM, so however they were originally running it, it had the pwd set to whereever they ran it from
<Robot1> so why is it that when they ran it, they got a different pwd than I did?
<fred911> USBVideoAdapterW: are you using dual monitors?
<Robot1> is my .bashrc file not executed when I run a script through sudo bash abc
<fred911> Robot1: if you have a normal ubuntu installation your shell is bash and your .bashrc should be executed upon boot (or when you call the shell)
<fred911> Robot1: have you tried to drop the script into your ~home and execute it there?
<Robot1> no I haven't.  I have a variable defined in my bashrc file and when i execute the script, it's not there.
<Robot1> no I haven't.  I have a variable defined in my bashrc file and when i execute the script, it's not there.1
<Robot1> ohhh!
<Robot1> if i execute it under sudo, it doesn't have my bashrc file in there
<Robot1> because it's a different user!
<B105PH3RE> um well ya it always depends on who's running the script..
<Robot1> the bashrc for my normal user and sudo are different
<B105PH3RE> you can either add the variable to the bashrc of root or set the variable in the script after you sudo
<turista> hello every1, I wonder if there's something I could do about this history: I did try to open an iso with the image writter (default from ubuntu 16.04) and it closes inmediately
<turista> but I mount the iso and it opens as nothing happend, how can I fix the app or what should I do?¿
<cfhowlett> turista, open an .iso?  why?
<cfhowlett> what are you trying to accomplish
<turista> to write the iso in a usb; but I hate that app, just this time I rly need it :-P~
<cfhowlett> "that app"???
<coffeeguy> hi i'm formatting a 1tb usb drive and selected write in 0's about how long should that take?
<turista> app/program, it should be the same, do you know the name of it?¿ cuz I see it on spanish
<B105PH3R1> turista: are you talking about dd
<cfhowlett> turista standard ubuntu app should be startupdiskcreator
<turista> no the startupdiskcreator or brasero or the image mounter, just the default image writer
<Revya> Hello.
<B105PH3R1> depends on your distro/window manager but for me its xfbunr
<coffeeguy> and is there anyway to check the status of the drive being formatted?
<B105PH3R1> xfburn*
<turista> I made right click and it says "Escritor de imágenes de disco"
<Revya> Is ubuntu for android still continued?
<cfhowlett> Revya, no
<cfhowlett> !touch | Revya
<ubottu> Revya: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<turista> I can mount the image with the another ubuntu apps/programs but just can't use that one now with that iso
<Revya> yes. there is no hint of it on that site.
<cfhowlett> Revya, ubuntu for android is abandonware
<Revya> It is just that ubuntu touch doesn't offer compatibility with android apps, though?
<cfhowlett> Revya, as I understand it, but #ubuntu-touch is the place to discuss this
<Revya> ok.
<Revya> #join #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> turista, let's track this down.  open a terminal  and do       inxi -F | pastebinit
<turista> lemme install inxi first
<coffeeguy> oh that was easy just use 'disks' in start menu
<turista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24031307
<turista> if u can tell me how can I fix driver stuff, tell me ur secret :-P but now, just the image writter
<cfhowlett> turista, got it.  One last thing: let's set the terminal to english for now: LC_ALL=C
<turista> should I retype the command again?¿
<cfhowlett> turista, LC_ALL=C | inxi -F | pastebinit
<turista> its taking long cuz I did type sudo apt-get update and gosh
<cfhowlett> turista, well you should be doing that on a regular basis, yes?
<cfhowlett> but to make sure you get *all* the new goodies, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<turista> I always did want to know if I can full install something, cuz several time it miss some packages >_<
<cfhowlett> turista, and that is why you should run those 2 commands every week
<turista> with this broadband I hope to get success
<turista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24031481 btw the full upgrade did not make effect
<cfhowlett> turista, OK then.  Now, WHAT?  exactly is your goal?  Mount the .iso and ...? what?
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, i just read back, turista wants to write to usb ?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, not entirely clear ...
<OerHeks> true, so lets here it
<OerHeks> c/here/hear
<cfhowlett> :)
<LittleJohn> i seem to have become your VIP it seems -_-
<turista> look
<turista> be at my side, find an iso then right click to it
<turista> it should show an "image writter" program, it does not need to mount it
<LittleJohn> Vbox seems not to be willing to help so i came here ones again
<OerHeks> turista, we know how to mount an iso and read it; what is your goal?
<turista> it shows several options but one of these (ubuntu 16.04) its the image writer
<turista> well my goal its to use it
<dorien> ??
<turista> it closes after trying to open it
<LittleJohn> My kali linux wont get wifi or wired network now vbox do not have any help it seems or they just have lost there fingers im sitting right now and trieng to get response thou they just seem to ignore me
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, kali is the guest or the host?
<OerHeks> turista, so you want to burn it to dvd or usb?
<LittleJohn> guesst offcores
<OerHeks> LittleJohn, no wonder, we don't support kali.
<LittleJohn> Bu i get error window everytime i start ubuntu (i am using Ubuntu 16.04LTS 64bit and this is my wifi ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter and this is my wired Ok i cant find the wired)
<turista> to an usb
<OerHeks> turista, and on what OS do you want to create that usb?
<turista> when wired connection I always use the auto connection option w.w
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, vbox settings > network > enable network adapter > Attached to: NAT
<turista> its a nas4 iso freebsd that I want to burn
<cfhowlett> turista, startupdiskcreator will not burn a freebsd: ubuntu only.
<turista> but the program even do not open and I can open it with the mount files but these
<LittleJohn> I use NAT and not NAT network and no filters
<turista> do you think that its about the format file?¿ it reads .img then not .iso?¿
<LittleJohn> my main problem is that my wifi do not find my own router thou
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, this is a virtualbox problem,not an ubuntu problem.  suggest you read the virtualbox man and/or ask the vbox forums
-qbwnze:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-isdzoge:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-duybufg:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-fuiyvw:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-cgjwbx:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-ogven:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-jnfwc:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-pdaavui:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
<LittleJohn> ok
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
-glfizc:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-exkdb:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-chmwag:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-pofxojz:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-ljdha:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-ljdha:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-ljdha:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
<OerHeks> !ops
<OerHeks> time for mode +R ..
<OerHeks> turista, easy to write on comandline: dd if=/path/to/iso.img of=/dev/sbX bs=1M # where X is your usb device sdb sdc sdd or something like that
<LittleJohn> I would not call Ubuntu error windows Virtualbox issues
<turista> without sudo?¿ gonna try it though
<B105PH3RE> LittleJohn: you mean your unable to connect to your wifi or are you not getting network connectivity?
<LittleJohn> well the only thing i seem to be able to get help with is now the errors i get when loging in to ubuntu
<LittleJohn> what is the command for checking startup log ? :/
<B105PH3RE> which erors
<B105PH3RE> after you login in to your desktop session?
<B105PH3RE> /var/crash
<LittleJohn> yes
<LittleJohn> thats what i do not remeber and do not know how to lookup exept to restart my pc and copyeng the message
<LittleJohn> thou i do not think its a network problem i think its a theme problem
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, are you on the computer now?
<LittleJohn> it started to happend between theme modification and network problems
<LittleJohn> yes
<cfhowlett> so it DID login?
<LittleJohn> the messages apears in windows asking me to send report to ubuntu
<LittleJohn> when loging in
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, so send the error message.
<LittleJohn> ive done it
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, next issue?
<LittleJohn> vbox channel
<LittleJohn> they seem to have a main error on replying
<drtomdanger> I got a weird thing happening with my machine and I'm curious if anyone would be willing to give their two cents on it...  Don't need a full tech support or anything.
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, vbox is not ubuntu.  we have no say or control over what they do.
<LittleJohn> then i must turn to kali linux and try to ask them.. does freenode have kal channel too if i may ask ?
<cfhowlett> !kali | LittleJohn
<ubottu> LittleJohn: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<drtomdanger> Alright, advice on a general tech question channel?  not linux specific then?
<LittleJohn> well i just have to hope that this channel i came in now is the main kali then...
<cfhowlett> drtomdanger, ask?
<OerHeks> drtomdanger, we don't know your question yet?
<B105PH3RE> drtomdanger: spill the beans.
<B105PH3RE> don't ask to ask just ask!
<B105PH3RE> :)
<drtomdanger> Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04 both on an SSD.  Works fine.  Two mechanical drives, 2 tb and 1 tb.  On windows - the drives are slow to respond, freezing, not listing directories appropriately.  In Ubuntu - they work fine.  I assumed in Windows that it was failing hard drives, but both at the same time seems odd.
<drtomdanger> I chkdsk and tested their health.  Got some errors in windows with those utilities.  But again, in Ubunutu everything is gravy.
<cfhowlett> drtomdanger, if it works well with ubuntu, sounds like not an ubuntu issue.  and windows errors should be discussed with ##windows
<drtomdanger> Basic question is this - are they just both failing or could it be a problem with windows, OR, is Ubunutu jusst better at handling the hiccups?
<OerHeks> 2 cents .. windows got malware :-D
<cfhowlett> +1
<JohnDoe2> drtomdanger does SMART look OK for both drives?
<turista> how can I see if the usb is a ssd or these stuff to put it in the script line?¡¿
<drtomdanger> had some write errors and non attributable errors (i think that was the category)
<OerHeks> drtomdanger, did you ever used fsck on ubuntu for those drives? i
<drtomdanger> Oer - no, chkdsk came back with no errors on either drive.
<drtomdanger> I thought about... probably should have done it before asking.
<drtomdanger> You're thinking malware though?
<cfhowlett> drtomdanger, seems reasonable, but really now: ask ##windows
<OerHeks> drtomdanger, no, just asking, because if you did: the malware/virus on windows goes bonkers after repair/removal naughty bits
<cfhowlett> could even be that windows doesn't want to peacefully co-exist with ubuntu
<OerHeks> yeah, windows issue
<JohnDoe2> drtomdanger are the drives formatted as NTFS?
<drtomdanger> cfhow: I gotcha, I've just been researching it and thought perhaps the linux side would know better why there would be a difference over the majority of windows users.
<drtomdanger> John: yup, ntfs
<lerner> is there a command to turn off all daemons, or do I have to turn them off one by one?
<drtomdanger> cfhow:  they've been installed and peaceful for over a year now.  recent issue.
<cfhowlett> drtomdanger, ah!  I retract my wild guess, then.
<LittleJohn> Btw, how can i check if my reported issues has been solved ?
<JohnDoe2> drtomdanger if you are able to, put your ear to each drive while windows seems "slow" to list directories, or is stuck. If you hear cyclical noises (same noise, repeated too many times), that's a clear indication that the head is having trouble reading over a portion of the platter. I'm sure you've already planned, but just in case: have backups.
<cfhowlett> drtomdanger, however: ntfs is know to fragment over time.  linux self-corrects this much more reliably than windows does
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, reported to whom?
<trompstomp> hi all. Iwas hoping someone could clear up a package questions for me. I usually run Lubuntu or Xubuntu and have messed around with Kubuntu. Each of these flavors has had their own set of restricted package: ex: kubunutu-restricted-extras, lubuntu-restricted-extras and so forth. I have just installed ubuntu-gnome and I was not able to install restricted extras during the installation process and would now like to install them.
<trompstomp> However I have noticed there is not a gubuntu-restricted-extras or -ubuntu-gnome-restricted-extras. Does Gnome have thier own, or should I use the regular ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cfhowlett> trompstomp, if you have installed ubuntu-gnome, use gubuntu
<LittleJohn> "send report to ubuntu" messagers
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, then it's been reported.  you're done
<OerHeks> lerner, turn off *all* daemons? sudo shutdown now -h
<drtomdanger> And just to mention to the room, I understand this may be a windows issue but I trust the knowledge base of this group way more than others and it's a bizarre issue in the first place and hard to figure out exactly what to google.
<cfhowlett> as far as the fix: regular system maintenance: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade       on a regular basis
<trompstomp> cfhowlett, I can not find the package gubuntu-restricted-extras
<LittleJohn> ...
<cfhowlett> trompstomp, then ubuntu-restricted-extras
<drtomdanger> John:  Good idea.  I've got the important stuff backed up, just not exactly looking forward to buying another 3-4 tb of hard drives.
<OerHeks> gubuntu-restricted-extras >> ubuntu-restricted-extras  ( without g )
<nicomachus> i'm a BIG fan of gubuntu
<nicomachus> gentoo+ubuntu=best of both worlds
<OerHeks> agubuntu then? arch, gentoo, ubuntu?
<drtomdanger> one more follow up, does it make sense that the ssd operating systems work fine if I don't access the mechanical drives if it is a malware issue?
<OerHeks> drtomdanger, no, but how would we know? you determent it is a windows issue.
<LittleJohn> i just do not understand how the report can be solved if now the problem lies here and not in the report
<trompstomp> OerHeks, thanks. Any reason lubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu all have a sepate package for restricted extras but gnome uses the same as standard ubunntu? Is it because Unity is a fork of gnome?
<OerHeks> trompstomp, good question, i don't know the answer either..
<cfhowlett> trompstomp, tis a mystery
<OerHeks> unity runs on gnome3
<turista> it seems its working but I can't see the progress with a bar or % >_<
<drtomdanger> Oer: I understand, but part of my question was, is it possible linux is just better at dealing with a failing hard drive.
<LittleJohn> i do not know what gnome3 is, i know what GTK3 is thou not gnome3
<OerHeks> drtomdanger, no, it does not care for malicious hooks in MBR and such.
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, no one said solved.  It's been reported.  Now it can be triaged.  Perhaps a priority fix will be issued or perhaps not.  If in doubt, file a bug report and wait
<trompstomp> OerHeks, cfhowlett, Thanks! I appreciate the help.
<cfhowlett> trompstomp, happy2help1
<LittleJohn> soooo the best solution is to reinstall ubuntu...
<drtomdanger> Alight, thanks everyone, I'll look to the windows channel and see if there's anything that can be done, most likely start deep searching the drives for malware.
<B105PH3RE> LittleJohn: the popup message you mean?
<drtomdanger> LAST question, can I search out malware in windows and on those drives from linux?
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, no. regularly update ubuntu.
<B105PH3RE> those are from /var/crash and will show upon login everytime unless you delete them
<cfhowlett> drtomdanger, yep.  clamAV
<drtomdanger> You guys are the best.  Thank you so much.
<LittleJohn> ok
<kantlivelong> with lm-sensors how do i know which is the correct sensor for my cpu?
<OerHeks> drtomdanger, there are antivirus apps that can run on linux, i would not. use a live iso most antivirus-vendors provide for free, so the system is not running at all.
<nicomachus> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 105 kB, installed size 782 kB
<OerHeks> kantlivelong, sensors detect does that for you
<nicomachus> !info clamtk
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.22-1 (yakkety), package size 443 kB, installed size 1425 kB
<Bashing-om> drtomdanger: Seeing freezes and ATA errors when the SSD is cinnected to the same DATA buss wuth a hard drive ??
<Bashing-om> connected*
<turista> !info apt-fast
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> apt-fast is old and gone, before trusty 14.04
<turista> rly?¿ gosh that magazine -_-
<turista> then I should remove it from the sources, it drains me time :-P
<OerHeks> so apt-fast is slowing apt down for you?
<OerHeks> ( without existence? )
<drtomdanger> bashing: everything is SATA if that's what you're asking?
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: its not very clear as to which is the right one
<Bashing-om> drtomdanger: Well I suffered the above issues when installing to a new SSD, moving the hard drives off the SATA buss that the SSD was on resolved a lot of issues .
<turista> I did apt-fast resources but I forgot how to edit the sources.list file, and where it is
<drtomdanger> bashing:  Ya, what's so weird is that this is a new issue as of 3 days ago when the drives have all been playing nice for a year+
<OerHeks> kantlivelong, if you run 'sensors', it would be coretemp-isa i think
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/dui7rUmF
<OerHeks> kantlivelong, bottom of your post: coretemp-isa
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: not PECI?
<turista> wich's the inverse of apt-add ?¿ :-P I need to delete that apt-fast repository
<OerHeks> line 1-19 = motherboard, 22-25 videocard
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<turista> ty ty
<OerHeks> turista, but you can easily delete that ppa line, it could NEVER have installed a package
<turista> gosh it tells me it does not know that command
<turista> I always forget where that file it is :-P
<turista> to delete the line with nano
<cfhowlett> turista, please read        /msg ubottu pppapurge
<turista> I'm installing it now :-P~
<OerHeks> turista, delete the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ <aptfast>.list
<OerHeks> err lines > file
<turista> isn't it sources.list ?¿
<OerHeks> no.
<turista> its not working >_<
<turista> but testing the ppa purge now
<bjpenn> anyone know how sometimes when installing a package it may say "Processing triggers for ... ". How does this process work? I have a package that's triggering sudo to be installed, but i'm trying to figure out how. I extracted the package and looked into postinst but no triggers are in there
<turista> I like triggers too
<OerHeks> bjpenn, post install triggers .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/178773/is-there-a-way-to-see-what-exactly-the-processing-triggers-does-per-package-ba
<OerHeks> just a script to make the install complete
<turista> Oer you that know it all, share your knowledge to me about drivers
<turista> cuz I have them installed but the display is unknown and the audio never talks
<bel_ki> HI
<hggdh> bjpenn: also, sudo is installed by default on Ubuntu... if sudo is being set to be installed, this means you removed it -- which is a very, VERY, bad idea
<bel_ki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24031764/ <-- hardware or software error?
<turista> the apt-fast stuff is not gone, gosh >_<
<OerHeks> bjpenn, i read you in ##linux too, you ask a question about packetbeat  that is not in our repos. ( might be malware itself)
<stanford_ai> hi. When I connect to the webcam, and then kill the process forcefully, I cannot connect to the webcam anymore by running the program again. I have to reboot. Is there any way to avoid rebooting for this?
<barnex> hello
<stanford_ai> hi
<barnex> I'm having a weirdest issue with tmuxinator I think. When I use nvim, I'm getting all sorts of weird control sequences
<barnex> Like when I open a new file and press 'i' to go into insert mode, suddenly some stuff pops up:
<barnex> http://imgur.com/a/U5k1I
<barnex> control sequences like this also randomly pop up inside the file when I enter/exit insert mode and in the command line when I'm using the command mode
 * j2bv16 Kappa
<mojtaba> Hello, I have a lenovo T440s, with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. The problem is that the internal keyboard does not work and it seems the 'Fn' key is pressed. (When I press the tab bar the keyboard back light changes, or when I press the Function keys, it works like I am pressing the Fn key.)
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do to fix this problem?
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, verify that you have selected the correct keyboard layout
<mojtaba> I can not type with the built-in keyboard, I am using an external keyboard now
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: There is no output with the keyboard
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: nothing works, (no letter, no enter, ...)
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, I'd look in your settings first
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: What should I look for exactly?
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, well for one, manufacturer and model number matches?
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: Where should I check that?
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, system > settings > keyboard
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: It has just these options: 'Repeat keys', and 'Cursor Blinking'
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, system > settings > keyboard > layout
<townes321_> I'm running into a dependency problem. With installing Enlightenment. It failed, and I got an error that dependencies were not installed (it showed that it tried to overwrite various libraries but failed)
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: It is as expected.
<townes321_> I ran "sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install -f" and this appears to have overwritten some libraries, but apt-get install enlightenment is still trying to overwrite libraries and failing
<mojtaba> That is why I can type with an external keyboard
<townes321_> So.. I guess I'm asking, how can I tell apt-get to overwrite like I did with force-overwrite ?
<townes321_> Ideally I'd like install enlightment, and then purge it. At the end of the day I'm just trying to clean this up, because I can't dist-upgrade while the libraries are messed up
<townes321_> Ideally I'd like install enlightment, and then purge it. At the end of the day I'm just trying to clean this up, because I can't dist-upgrade while the libraries are messed up
<stanford_ai> When I ssh into my laptop, and then I want to ssh again in another terminal, it never prompts for a password and never lets me login again. Is there something I need to do to allow multiple incoming ssh connections at once?
<mojtaba> any one else?
<townes321_> stanford_ai: It should be set up to allow it by default. grep “Protocol” /etc/ssh/sshd_config <--- do you get Protocol 2
<townes321_> stanford_ai: It should be set up to allow it by default. grep “Protocol” /etc/ssh/sshd_config <--- do you get Protocol 2
<stanford_ai> i get nothing
<stanford_ai> townes321_, i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24032019/
<townes321_> Okay you are setup to allow multiple connections (that's the default), hold on
<townes321_> Lemme google
<townes321_> stanford_ai: I'm still here. Sorry.
<townes321_> stanford_ai: I'm not entirely sure, but below maxsessions, add this: MaxSessions 10
<townes321_> And restart your server and test it
<townes321_> Sorry, below MaxStartups
<townes321_> It says this is default but it's not in yours and it's not in mine. Dunno why
<townes321_> stanford_ai: if this fails, try adding this to your config: http://pastebin.com/XCBYV16E
<neil_> where could I talk about hardware compatability between cpu and memory
<xiwasneverhere> neil_: anything specific?
<neil_> xiwasneverhere, I have 32GB of DDR3-1600 1.35V ... but the website says the cpu needs "DDR3 and DDR3L 1333/1600 at 1.5V" ... this doesn't look good to me ... am I correct in this
<xiwasneverhere> link to the website?
<neil_> xiwasneverhere, http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/395030/CPU_INTEL_SOCKET_1150_PROCESSORS/Intel/BX80646I34170.asp
<xiwasneverhere> what mobo are u using?
<neil_> xiwasneverhere, I haven't decided (for a server only need some Gbit lans) .. as I have some memory (from a board that stopped working) ... find CPU ... match board to CPU ...
<xiwasneverhere> neil_: yea you'll need 1.5V
<xiwasneverhere> you can overclock it to around 1.65 tho
<xiwasneverhere> problem is, evne if u adjust the voltage in the BIOS
<xiwasneverhere> RAM stability becomes an issue
<neil_> xiwasneverhere, ok, so I need to find a CPU that can work with a lower voltage?
<patientpl> hi
<patientpl> im trying to update a linux debian machine and im getting this error message after an apt upgrade https://paste.ee/p/eXypb
<xiwasneverhere> neil_: si senor
<neil_> xiwasneverhere, does the CPU cause the motherboard to change the RAM voltage?
<patientpl> its actually a kali machine but i think its a debian problem - so any help or feedback would be very much appreciated
<xiwasneverhere> neil_: the ram voltage is the main thing here
<xiwasneverhere> u might be able to get away with 1.4 but 1.35 seems a bit low
<neil_> xiwasneverhere, that is what it says on the package sicker!
<caesar__> hi
<caesar__> is there any tool for ubuntu for managing the EXSi Server
<caesar__> alternative of vSphere
<caesar__> please help
<xiwasneverhere> neil_: im gonna finish my drink. ill be afk. have a good one
<lord-arhemadan> Ubuntu PPC, Got this upon starting up for the first time: "vhci_hcd 0000:00:0e.0: OHCI Unrecoverable Error, Scheduling NEC Chip Restart"
<lord-arhemadan> Any clue yall? :p
<Loyal_> Does any one every talk?
<B105PH3RE> sometimes
<Loyal_> ok
<B105PH3RE> unless someone has something to contribute we don't general talk
<B105PH3RE> lord-arhemadan: version release?
<lord-arhemadan> 12.04 LTS, PPC
<B105PH3RE> gui? window manager your using?
<B105PH3RE> video card?
<lord-arhemadan> I just found out what OHCI means, so I know what the issue has to do with, haha
<B105PH3RE> and?
<lord-arhemadan> Something with my USB card, no clue what though
<omnigoat> I'm about to upgrade to 16.04.2 and want to switch to the update path for newer kernel releases. Can I do this without pulling bunch of X server packages? (On wiki.ubuntu.com it is suggested that you run "--install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04")
<lord-arhemadan> Also, pretty sure the WM is Unity at the moment, but I haven't even had a chance to boot this silly machine past a mouse on a purple background since my install finished
<lord-arhemadan> And well, now it's stopping even sooner with that error, during the "starting ____ [OK]" process
<B105PH3RE> im not familiar with ppc so
<B105PH3RE> is that powerpc or mac hardware?
<lord-arhemadan> Oh weird, 2nd or 3rd reboot and it's going again :P
<lord-arhemadan> And it's PowerPC Macintosh.... Pre-G3 ;)
<B105PH3RE> but NEC Chip Restart?
<lord-arhemadan> It didn't give me that this time...
<lord-arhemadan> These things are so unpredictable sometimes :P
<B105PH3RE> well its computers isn't it
<lord-arhemadan> Yep!
<B105PH3RE> hey at least its not windows!
<lord-arhemadan> Only drawback now is my USB things aren't working, but hey whatever for now.
<lord-arhemadan> It's Ubuntu and it works on a 22 year old machine :D
<Southern_Gentlem> B105PH3RE, old Motorola chipset
<B105PH3RE> so you have no usb devices working?
<lord-arhemadan> Unfortunately no
<B105PH3RE> motorola eh nice
<lord-arhemadan> Weirdly enough it worked perfectly fine when I was booting off the alternate CD
<B105PH3RE> is your usb onboard or a pci carD?
<lord-arhemadan> PCI card. USB wouldn't be included in a mac till 1998 hahaha
<B105PH3RE> see if you have additional drivers program
<Southern_Gentlem> i was typeing pre G3 would be pre usb
<B105PH3RE> does the device show on lspci
<lord-arhemadan> Will try soon :P
<lord-arhemadan> Trying to figure out why my username never made it in lol
<lord-arhemadan> Ummmm, quick question... What do I do if my user account never made it through the install, and I never set up root ._.
<B105PH3RE> can you login as your user?
<lord-arhemadan> not at all :/
<B105PH3RE> then your messed
<B105PH3RE> you would have to reinstall
<lord-arhemadan> Think I could chroot from the alt CD?
<B105PH3RE> so never lock out yourself
<lord-arhemadan> and then do useradd?
<B105PH3RE> you can't because the alt cd will be a different system
<lord-arhemadan> gah :/
<lord-arhemadan> man that's BS hahaha.
<Cheime> I have ubuntu 14 server edition. I install a desktop light weight. I click on ubunutu store to try to install firefox or any other software but the install button wont click.
<Cheime> what do i need to do to get firefox.
<lord-arhemadan> I spent about 3-4 days trying to figure this out, fearing my CD drive might be failing. I guess one more time might not hurt :P
<B105PH3RE> Cheime: try running it as sudo
<JairunCaloth> lord-arhemadan: you should be able to to boot into recovery mode and get a root prompt
<lord-arhemadan> Hm. That is right. Trying to figure out what kind of kernel argument would let me do that.
<Cheime> i am a noob when it comes to using the terminal.
<Loyal_> Cheime open terimenal and type "Sudo apt-get update && apt-get install firefox -y"
<JairunCaloth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Cheime> Loyal_ ok i am going to try now
<JairunCaloth> lord-arhemadan: also, your idea of booting a livecd and chrooting would also work.
<lord-arhemadan> Oh, good!
<lord-arhemadan> In that case I'll ust do that hahaha
<JairunCaloth> Honestly, recovery mode is probably the easier option
<lord-arhemadan> By far yes, if I can find out how to do that in PPC :P
<lord-arhemadan> Just have to type "linux somethingsomethingsomething root=/dev/sdxx" I hope?
<JairunCaloth> Recovery mode should already be installed as an option to pick in grub
<JairunCaloth> The wiki link I pasted in above has the details on acessing it.
<JairunCaloth> Basically, after POST, hold shift, if you see the ubuntu logo, you've gone too far.
<lord-arhemadan> Errr, thing is with 22yo Mac hardware, I don't exactly use a bootloader :'D
<Loyal_> Cheime did it work?
<lord-arhemadan> I use a Mac OS 9 app that takes in ramdisks, kernels and bootargs, and then quits Mac OS.
<JairunCaloth> Oh...
<Cheime> i am looking for terminal in desktop cant find it
<lord-arhemadan> Yeah I didn't exactly provide context did I... Sorry :(
<Loyal_> Cheime ctrl+alt+t
<JairunCaloth> lord-arhemadan: In that case, I have no experience with that.
<lord-arhemadan> I know with the GRUB rescue prompt, you can manually type in kernel arguments after typing in "linux", like "nosplash" and "video=xxx"
<lord-arhemadan> So I'm wondering if I could transfer that over here somehow :P
<lord-arhemadan> ....Hey wait a minute, I have another laptop with Zorin. I could read the recovery menu script :D
<JairunCaloth> Where do you define your kernel boot parameters?
<lord-arhemadan> In the Mac OS 9 app, before I hit the "Linux" button
<B105PH3RE> JairunCaloth: i
<lord-arhemadan> After that I basically have to reboot and wait for it to pop up again :)
<B105PH3RE> JairunCaloth: if you using grub its /etc/default/grub
<lord-arhemadan> Weird, my hard drive's clicking suddenly
<JairunCaloth> Ah ok, so I guess you would need to set the correct kernel parameters in your app to enter recovery mode
<lord-arhemadan> I've been googling too. Would "linux ro" be right?
<Cheime> it says sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted
<JairunCaloth> lord-arhemadan: looks like you just need to add the 'recovery' parameter
<B105PH3RE> if you want recovery mode you can press hotkey at boot to show the grub loaded and you have an option for recovery mode
<lord-arhemadan> Oh... that as easy lol
<lord-arhemadan> *that makes sense
<lord-arhemadan> I'll reboot and try it :)
<JairunCaloth> This is what my recovery mode kernel commandline looks like.
<Loyal_> Cheime did you make the account your using during the install of ubuntu or after?
<B105PH3RE> you hold shift at boot time
<JairunCaloth> linux  /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-62-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=7123fee2-8c00-4544-8c46-93393fffe505 ro recovery nomodeset
<Cheime> I did it after
<lord-arhemadan> Oh nice, you go by UUIDs ;)
<lord-arhemadan> What's nomodeset do?
<Loyal_> Use the account that you made during the install
<Cheime> the account i had before was root
<Loyal_> OH
<Cheime> how to login root
<JairunCaloth> lord-arhemadan: tells the kernel not to load video drivers
<Loyal_> su root
<B105PH3RE> just su
<lord-arhemadan> Oh. There's actually a checkbox for that in the OS 9 App :D
<JairunCaloth> There you go, the easy button :)
<lord-arhemadan> "No Vvdeo driver"
<JairunCaloth> I think the idea is if something is messed up with the video driver, you might not be able to get into recovery.
<lord-arhemadan> Alright, fingers crossed :D
<Loyal_> Cheime do usermod -a -G sudo (username) to give your new account sudo
<Loyal_> once your loged in to root
<JairunCaloth> lord-arhemadan: yeah, don't forget to make your new user a sudoer
<B105PH3RE> need to be part of sudoers file also
<lord-arhemadan> Oh right. Thanks for reminding my tired butt lol
<JairunCaloth> On my 16.04 system, the sudo group has sudo permissions by default.
<Cheime> setgid: operation not permitted
<Loyal_> When you do what command?
<Cheime> usermod -a -G sudo (username) - says "usermod: permission denied"
<B105PH3RE> you need to sudo it
<Cheime> first i did su root
<B105PH3RE> sudo usermode blah
<B105PH3RE> just su
<Cheime> then user -a -G sude root
<B105PH3RE> you should root at that point then you don
<Cheime> I am going to restart it
<lord-arhemadan> Well, decided to change out my USB card to see if that damn kernel panic went away, cause it made its way into recovery mode too :P
<lord-arhemadan> So let's hope all's well thre too
<Cheime> when I logoff its only giving me Guest
<Cheime> http://i66.tinypic.com/2hictfl.jpg
<lord-arhemadan> You know, if I do this with the right drivers, I can actually get a wireless N card to work with it :)
<lord-arhemadan> Oh wow, changing the card worked...
<Cheime> I am login as a temporary guest
<Loyal_> Cheime, ctrl+alt+F1, then log in as root
<lord-arhemadan> Hey, remind me really quick, what are some default supplementary groups? :)
<alkisg> lord-arhemadan:  grep Groups /etc/gnome-system-tools/user-profiles.conf
<alkisg> The first one is for users, the second for administrators
<lord-arhemadan> Thanks :)
<alkisg> np
<Cheime> Loyal_ when i am in terminal it says "No command 'sud' found
<Cheime> and yes i typed in sudo not sud
<Cheime> but to start going into desktop with root now should I just enter startx
<Loyal_> yes
<Loyal_> Cheime,  If you want to install firefox still and ok with the security risks of always running root you can now open a terminal and type in "apt-get update && apt-get install firefox"
<chenault> bonjour je suis un nouveau sur ubuntu
<Cheime> i did this but dont know the location of firefox. I dont see anything on desktop like I saw on guest account
<Loyal_> type firefox in the term now
<Loyal_> and it will start
<Cheime> ok cool that worked
<Cheime> thanks
<chenault> heelo
<ieexplore> .
<alkisg> ..
<jmadero> I have an ext4 partition that is mounted just as defaults from fstab, when I delete something from the partition it, it says "Cannot move to trash, do you want to delete immediately"
<lord-arhemadan> Well, good news is: The desktop loads after 10 minutes, and this 22 year old Macintosh has Wireless N for the first time!
<Walker_m> jmadero: bug
<lord-arhemadan> The bad news is: The desktop takes 10 minutes to load. How much faster would XFCE be, or should I just go for Openbox/IceWM?
<B105PH3RE> xfce
<lord-arhemadan> You really think so? :p
<bsdunix> lord-arhemadan not much difference between xfce / openbox. pick one. ssd and more ram.
<lord-arhemadan> More RAM should be my next investment :P
<B105PH3RE> any special parameters or config to run ssd
<bsdunix> no
<lord-arhemadan> And SSD shouldn't be too difficult even on this old fart. There's a couple PCI cards that do SATA that work with it.
<lord-arhemadan> Gawd this is so freaking cool to watch lmao
<bsdunix> well. 22 years old. i beg to differ. i may be wrong! maybe it was scsi...no ssd option?
<lord-arhemadan> It's a SCSI alright, haha
<bsdunix> was there even such a thing as a pci bus back then?
<lord-arhemadan> Got the 72 pin variant on a PCI card.
<lord-arhemadan> Believe it or not this is one of the first macs to get PCI :)
<bsdunix> i once had similar issue on an old dual pentium pro 400mhz hp netserver. i had an ami megaraid raid 50 in it though...
<lord-arhemadan> AMI?
<bsdunix> that's now amd
<lord-arhemadan> Forgive me, I'm hardly familiar with old PCs, hahaha.
<lord-arhemadan> Ohhhh!
<bsdunix> american megatrends'
<bsdunix> only recently have I been able to use an old favorite keyboard again; a wang pc122 beast. AT connector. kludged-together AT to PS2 into a PS2 to USB adaptor...USB3 now gives enough current to operate it
<lord-arhemadan> Oh wow hahaha
<andystar> I am wondering if League of Legends works with WINE at this time?
<lord-arhemadan> Wow. I can actually expand this thing's RAM to 1GB :)
<bsdunix> everyone's always singing praises of the IBMmodel M keyboard. It was a joke compared to that KB
<lord-arhemadan> Just need 768MB more haha
<bsdunix> andystar just google that very question! wineHQ has your answer
<andystar> bsdunix I have been Googling too much lately.  It is a good idea for a search though.
<peeawee> libnw.so missing, popcorn time error, any suggestions?
<bsdunix> peeawee: kodi? latest build?
<andystar> None here, Peaawee.
<lord-arhemadan> Good lord, It took 5 minutes just to type my password and close a dialog box ;-;
<lord-arhemadan> Now I really can't wait for internet and finally downloading xfce, lmao
<alkisg> andystar: it works fine, yes
<FireStriker> hi
<alkisg> (08:53:06 πμ) bsdunix: that's now amd ==> I think ami and amd are not related at all
<FireStriker> i have an acer laptop that im looking to setup a dual boot of win and linux.
<bsdunix> lord-arhemadan: just enjoy the cli-only world for a bit. mp3blaster. figlet. cowsay. jive. irssi. robotfindskitten...vi
<lord-arhemadan> awww :(
<FireStriker> im wonder what ubuntu would work the best the specs are https://www.acer.com/datasheets/2014/4876/E3-111/NX.MNTSA.001.html 2gb of ram
<bsdunix> alkisg: ami was bought up by LSI and/or 3ware?
<alkisg> FireStriker: any ubuntu will run fine on that
<alkisg> bsdunix: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Megatrends doesn't mention amd anywhere...
<FireStriker> im just wondering which ver will work the best
<alkisg> FireStriker: download 16.04
<alkisg> ubuntu, ubuntu-mate, whatever looks better to you
<andystar> alkisg, Does it have any problems with a single core, AMD 64 type computer?  Are the requirements for running it any different on WINE from regular Windows?
<bsdunix> alkisg: thanks. interesting read
<alkisg> andystar: I would assume 10% slower, if your graphics drivers are fine. Which cpu and which graphics card?
<alkisg> bsdunix: np; you just got me wondering/googling for a while there ;)
<andystar> alkisg, It is an Athlon 64, 3500+ processor, running at 2.2 Ghz.  The graphics card shows up as an ATI Radeon 200 Series.  I don't think I was able to ever get kernel support for the graphics card in the past.
<alkisg> andystar: sounds slow, I don't know if it'll make it
<andystar> alkisg, Is there a way I can scan the kernel updates, and see when they might add support for my graphics card?
<alkisg> andystar: I think it's already supported, since years... check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Komodo> Hello
<Komodo> Umbut..o
<Komodo> Who games on Ubuntu?
<Komodo> And what are your fav games?
<FireStriker> i have an acer E 11 Intel Celeron N2830 @ 2.16GHz 2gb, 8gb max. im thinking of installing Ubuntu onto it. im wondering what *ubutnu would suite it best. im looking to upgrade to 4gb.
<Komodo> Latest Ubuntu should handle it, what are you using PC for after?
<FireStriker> its small. just looking to use it for school win10 is just too slow for it
<Komodo> Yeah, you shouldn't have to actually downgrade to a previous version or anything for it to suffice, just go latest version available for your device man
<ouroumov> FireStriker, hold on
<FireStriker> yea im looking to install the latust im just wondering witch *ubntu
<FireStriker> like Ubuntu Lubuntu Xubuntu
<Komodo> what's your device?
<Komodo> it it a PC or tablet?
<anddam> when selecting "Share folder" in nautilus I got the dialog to install samba, that wasn't installed
<ouroumov> FireStriker, that's a Bay Trail processor, so be aware of this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051
<FireStriker> pc specs are Intel Celeron N2830 @ 2.16GHz 2GB
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<anddam> what packages does actually the GUI setup install?
<anddam> I ask as I'd like to purge them
<FireStriker> whats that bug?
<Komodo> Firestriker, you need 32 bit stuff
<hateball> FireStriker: you can install a different desktop at a later stage anyhow, if Unity feels too sluggish. No need for a reinstall, just install XFCE and choose that at login time
<FireStriker> yep
<FireStriker> so i need to get 32bit 64bit doesnt work
<Delphin> is there a program that can download pop3 messages in mbox format? I tried getmail but all it does is Mboxrc format :/
<adrian_1908> hello, one question. The `openssh-server` package comes with `openssh-client` as a dependency. Is this for when the server is to be used to log into another SSH server, or what might be the idea behind including the client?
<ouroumov> FireStriker, random complete system freeze on Intel BayTrail processors.
<ducasse> Delphin: fetchmail, perhaps.
<anddam> what are the packages providing client samba support?
<anddam> does removing "samba" break browsing local samba shares?
<ducasse> anddam: it shouldn't, clients normally use the samba libs
<ilfabri> Hi all, i have a pair of probs with my 16.04 - When i try to connect to new wireless networks, the network manager never ask me for the key and keep trying to connect. - 2) Blueman doesn't work well, no icon showed even if is set to show it and i can see the adapter correctly recognized. All the buetooth settings interface seem to be slow
<anddam> I purged samba and python-samba and now got "no longer required" attr python-ldb python-tdb samba-dsdb-modules samba-vfs-modules tdb-tools
<ouroumov> ilfabri, sounds like a driver issue, please provide a pastebin of the output for: inxi -N
<FireStriker> does 16.10 fix that bugt?
<anddam> I wonder if trying to remove the server I'm breaking something
<ouroumov> No FireStriker. This bug is not fixed in any recent Linux release. You can apply the workaround or manually patch your kernel.
<ilfabri> http://pastebin.com/LmP19mNs
<ilfabri> ouroumov
<ducasse> anddam: if that would break something, apt would be wanting to remove them as well
<ilfabri> ouroumov: i'm using xubuntu, if it can help
<ouroumov> ilfabri, weird, usually Intel Wifi is rock solid. Maybe try and set driver options for power save. I gotta disconnect, stick around for someone else with knowledge of the matter.
<FireStriker> the work around is 32 bit right? how hard is it to patch the kernel?
<mobi323> Hello all.
<anddam> samba and samba-common-bin say "Samba common files used by both the server and the client" but I cannot figure what the actual client package is
<anddam> ducasse: point is I don't know if purging "samba" was the proper way in first place to remove the server
<anddam> after an autoremove samba-common stayed, but samba-common-bin was removed
<anddam> that makes me wonder if samba client would need or not those common binaries
<ducasse> anddam: if you want the cli clients, you might need them. if you only want clients who link against the libs you should be fine.
<ducasse> anddam: apt-file can tell you what files are in which package, also dpkg -L for installed packages
<ItsMeLenny> question, how do i get my software into ubutuntus software installer or synaptic database
<ducasse> ItsMeLenny: either submit it to the debian repos so i gets synced on the next release, or ask/become a motu member.
<andystar> alkisg I read through the document that you linked to.  It looks like my Radeon XPRESS 200 Series should be supported.  I first tried to get it to work with Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, and it didn't work back then.
<mobi323> Hello all.
<mcphail> ItsMeLenny: if you can package your software as a Snap you can upload directly to the snap store
<andystar> alkisg, I tried it with AMD Catalyst at that time, but it didn't work.  The document you linked to says that AMD Catalyst doesn't work with some of the old Radeon cards.
<Mr_Cyclops> !snap
<bazhang> the channel is #snappy
<andystar> alkisg, I will have to look and see if there is some old copy of AMD Catalyst on my computer, that might interfere with the Radeon driver that comes with Linux.
<andystar> mobi323 Hi.
<ItsMeLenny> ducasse and mcphail, thanks very much, i will look into both of those
<ItsMeLenny> mcphail, what is the official snapstore site?
<Roshan> Hello guys. should I have the steps to install mail server on ubuntu server
<anddam> ducasse: I'd just like to be able to browse samba shares from Nautilus (or whatever the Files application actual name is)
<andystar> komodo, I like to game sometimes on Ubuntu.  I like TripleA, because it is simple.
<ducasse> anddam: afaik, only the libs are required for that. look at the nautilus dependencies.
<anddam> ducasse: I'm saying that I installed missing samba server by choosing Local Network Share in the contextual menu from a folder, and then trying to remove just that added component I may have broken it
<anddam> ducasse: I see what you said, if removing one of those would have broken nautilus dependencies then nautilus itself would have been listed in the purge action targets
<anddam> but what if the samba stuff were just a suggested package?
<Sylhouet1e> Hello all, I have installed proftpd on 16.04 . But I can not start it. /etc/init.d/proftpd start not working , service proftpd start not working , systemctl start proftpd.service  not working. And then suddenly one of these commands will start it and it runs .
<ducasse> anddam: nautilus uses gvfs-backends, which depends on libsmbclient and suggests samba-common, so i think you just need to test.
<Sylhouet1e> Waht can I do to make proftpd start
<akik> Sylhouet1e: you suddenly ran the correct command to start it (systemctl)
<akik> Sylhouet1e: ubuntu moved to systemd in 15.04
<Sylhouet1e> No now it has stopped, and I can not start it. systemctl start proftpd.service also fails. then I start over and suddenly it starts.
<Sylhouet1e> /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Sylhouet1e> [ ok ] Starting proftpd (via systemctl): proftpd.service.
<ducasse> Sylhouet1e: look at /etc/default/proftpd - you might need to enable it there.
<Sylhouet1e> bu no proftpd. There are more services that are hard to start and run.
<Sylhouet1e> Run="YES"
<jonksar> Anyone has any idea on how to create a new window using tmuxinator into a running tmux session?
<ducasse> Sylhouet1e: try 'systemctl enable proftpd.service'
<akik> Sylhouet1e: run "journalctl -xe" to see what the problem could be
<Sylhouet1e> akik: It tels me it has started proftpd ???
<Sylhouet1e> Feb 20 09:23:20 shared10 systemd[1]: Started LSB: Starts ProFTPD daemon.
<Sylhouet1e> -- Subject: Unit proftpd.service has finished start-up
<Sylhouet1e> -- Defined-By: systemd
<Sylhouet1e> -- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel
<Sylhouet1e> --
<Sylhouet1e> -- Unit proftpd.service has finished starting up.
<akik> Sylhouet1e: check if your iptables rules prohibit access to it
<akik> Sylhouet1e: and use pastebin.com for the multiline pastes
<mobi323> Where is everybody from?
<akik> mobi323: this is a global channel
<devnull84> south africa o/
<ducasse> mobi323: do you want 1800+ replies?
<mobi323> I'm from Australia.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please mobi323
<mobi323> Sorry I'm breathing!!
<Sylhouet1e> Sorry for the multiple lines.
<Sylhouet1e> Proftpd is not running at all. Is it me or is the systemd integration not completely ready for prime time.
<akik> Sylhouet1e: the journalctl says that it starts but you can't see it's process in the process tree?
<Sylhouet1e> ps aux | grep pro  shows me process phpfpm, and the pas aux command  nothing more. So there is no proftpd process.
<mobi323> Where do I read the Chanel Topic?
<ducasse> mobi323: /topic
<akik> Sylhouet1e: ok we can try starting it manually
<Sylhouet1e> Let's try that indeed.
<akik> Sylhouet1e: "systemctl stop proftpd" and then "/usr/sbin/proftpd -n -c /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf"
<CrazyTux> hello, can we install Cinnamon DE on Ubuntu?
<akik> Sylhouet1e: that'll leave it running in your shell. oh sorry use sudo in front of /usr/sbin/proftpd
<mobi323> ping
<mobi323> Ping
<webmobi> .
<Sylhouet1e> akik: that starts proftp and it runs now.
<Sylhouet1e> /usr/sbin/proftpd -n -c /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf & gave me back my prompt. It is running now.
<akik> Sylhouet1e: -n means no-daemon so it doesn't go into background automatically
<akik> Sylhouet1e: that is just a temporary solution for you, though
<akik> Sylhouet1e: maybe try reinstalling the package
<akik> Sylhouet1e: sudo apt-get install --reinstall proftpd
<Guest68914> hello
<Guest68914> how r u
<rahmonali> hi
<Sylhouet1e> akik: A reinstall fixed it. Strange!! Thank you very much for your time an support.
<akik> Sylhouet1e: nice!
<Guest35239> Hello
<phoneiscool> Am I able to as a web server question here?
<phoneiscool> related to nginx on a ubuntu server
<FireStriker> hi im looking to install linux onto my acer laptop. its specs are Intel Celeron N2830 @ 2.41GHz with 2gb of ram going to be upgraded to 4gb soon
<FireStriker> whats the best *ubunt to install
<FireStriker> this is the spec sheat https://www.acer.com/datasheets/2014/4876/E3-111/NX.MNTSA.001.html
<cappe> I get a snap error when trying to install RocketChat. It complaints about...
<cappe> cannot communicate with server: Get http://localhost/v2/snaps: dial unix /run/snapd-snap.socket: connect: no such file or directory
<cappe> I've tried googling this, and I cannot find a fix for it
<cappe> ideas?
<alwyn> Hi, how can I check if I have any packages installed from restricted, universe or multiverse?
<FireStriker> hi im looking to install linux onto my acer laptop. its specs are Intel Celeron N2830 @ 2.41GHz with 2gb of ram going to be upgraded to 4gb soon
<FireStriker> whats the best *ubunt to install
<B105PH3RE> 16.04 LTS as for flavor I leave up to you
<FireStriker> are there no bugs with the cpu?
<ObrienDave> shouldn't be. ymmv
<B105PH3RE> not that I aware of
<B105PH3RE> also bugs don't tend to last very long
<FireStriker> apartly the cpu causes crashes
<FireStriker> random crashes
<FireStriker> im wanting that to come from more then i guy
<B105PH3RE> on ubuntu first time I've heard of that
<ducasse> FireStriker: not that i can find with a quick search
<ObrienDave> this isn't windows ;P
<ppf> how do i view journal entries for a systemd user unit?
<ppf> journalctl --user says "No journal files were found"
<FireStriker> bay trail ?
<B105PH3RE> most crashes aren't related to hardware as most related incorrect modules/dirvers/packages installed and configured incorrectly
<ducasse> ppf: journalctl -u nameof.service
<ducasse> ppf: user unit, sorry: --user-unit i think
<ppf> tried that. same response as above
<FireStriker> looking up bay trail linux i find some stufy about crashes
<ppf> do i have to enable journalling for user units?
<ducasse> ppf: have you enabled persistent logging?
<ppf> ducasse: no
<ducasse> ppf: maybe you need to, --user-unit works fine here
<JFox762> So I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu onto my main PC as a dualboot..... If Ubuntu is installed on a partition, will anything I do on Ubuntu side have any affect on the Windows partition?
<JFox762> In other words, since I am new to Linux... and I want to play around with it...
<JFox762> If I screw something up with Ubuntu... will it possibly brick my entire PC?
<alkisg> As long as you don't do something wrong while partitioning (e.g. delete windows partition), then no, it shouldn't affect windowss
<ppf> ducasse: persistent is only relevant if i want to keep journals around after reboot, and for splitting journal files
<gbellinoz> FireStriker: Stick with 'major brands'.  Mint, Debian, Ubuntu...  http://distrowatch.com/
<JFox762> Just an FYI, I am currently on a linux laptop (Acer C720, running GalliumOS )
<alwyn> JFox762: you have to screw up _really_ bad then. I mean even if you know what you're doing and want to purposefully screw up your laptop it's hard to do :P
<gbellinoz> You don't want to be alternative alternative :)
<JFox762> Ok cool...
<JFox762> Would it be wise to get a 2nd Hard drive for Linux?
<JFox762> would it still need partitioning?
<ducasse> ppf: the user journal seems to be split into separate files here.
<alkisg> Yes, new drives need to be partitioned to get an OS. It would be a little safer since you wouldn't modify your windows drive.
<FireStriker> is mint any good?
<gbellinoz> JFox762 - for the first time in 20 years, Windows blew away my Linux partition on an install.
<JFox762> im really enjoying linux so far on this Chromebook running GalliumOS
<gbellinoz> Windows now has its own HD.  >:|
<FireStriker> will mint work with bay trail ?
<FireStriker> im thinking of makeing a dual boot on this laptop
<ppf> ducasse: yes if you enable that in journald.conf
<gbellinoz> and my Linux drive was UNPLUGGED when I installed stupid Win10.
<JFox762> but, the laptop isn't super powerful... and it would be nice to see what Linux is capable of on my high end desktop
<ducasse> ppf: i haven't enabled anything except persistent logging
<JFox762> BRB have to go do a round real quick
<ppf> ducasse: yes, SplitMode defaults to uid, but only applies forpersistent logging
<ducasse> ppf: in that case i don't know, maybe that service hasn't logged anything yet
<JFox762> back
<rahmonali> hi
<rahmonali> can anybody help me?
<alwyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ychenik> дебилы
<rahmonali> i cant install archon runtime on google chrome
<rahmonali> i installed but it didnt work
<rahmonali> how can i run apk files on ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> you can't
<rahmonali> why?
<ObrienDave> ubuntu is not android
<rahmonali> i read articles from internet
<alwyn> ObrienDave: that's why he's trying to install ARChon.
<ObrienDave> ok, well, glwt
<ikevin> rahmonali, it's to install an android app or debug an android app?
<rahmonali> install and rup apk
<rahmonali> run apk
<ikevin> ok
<rahmonali> who knows the solution?
<JFox762> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rahmonali> http://www.tricksuniversity.in/run-android-on-ubuntu-chrome-trick.html
<rahmonali> this is link which i have used
<alwyn> rahmonali: you say you were able to install archon runtime, but "it didn't work", what exactly didn't work?
<ikevin> rahmonali, have you tryed that: http://www.andyroid.net/
<rahmonali> When i try to open arc welder on my google chrome, it didnt work
<rahmonali> Do you know arc welder
<rahmonali> ikevin, no
<JFox762> darn.... got dc'ed
<sdfgsdfg> hi my usb mouse is suddenly not recognied not even powered from usb. lsusb doesnt show it no mo. The mouse works on another device.. I see the mouse blink when i plug it on then powers off... ideas???
<ObrienDave> swap ports
<sdfgsdfg> there are 4 of them with same behavior
<sdfgsdfg> hw issue right ?
<alkisg> Run `udevadm monitor`, then plug the device, and see if you get any events at all
<sdfgsdfg> nothing
<tdm4> Hi.. got an upstart question. I have a one-time task I want to run at boot time before nginx starts.. so one was made: 'start on (net-device up and starting nginx)' and second line: task ... but.. when it has run and I need to restart nginx .. upstart hangs. Is there a way to tell upstart: "Hey this only runs once don't try running it again even if the service it starts on needs to restart"?
<sdfgsdfg> i missed if u said anything i was off any solutions ? hw issue right? right
<gbellinoz> sdfgsdfg: I always like booting into another OS on the same h/w and testing again.
<ObrienDave> that would be the most reasonable test to do
<gab_> Hi
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24033081/ - x11vnc wont install. is there any package of x11vnc to download manually?
<gab_> I'm working at a powerful library to simplify linux commands. Gabux: https://www.github.com/derogab/gabux
<popey> gab_: that looks somewhat dangerous
<bazhang> IamTrying, is that saucy
<gab_> it is open source
<bazhang> 13.10?
<gab_> all linux distro working using apt
<IamTrying> bazhang: 3.11.0-12-generic
<ikevin> gab_, not sure if it simplify anything
<rahmonali> hi all
<bazhang> the version is 13.10?
<gab_> it is a beta version
<bazhang> IamTrying, 13.10 is several years ago end of life
<IamTrying> bazhang: i know. but that client is crippy, ugly, he wont pay me a single penny to support him for his machine, i am for free contributing to him by checking his system. he cant pay so i need a quick fix with exact OS. there are tons of reason i cant just upgrade for him, he is ugly, fat, and cheap.
<bazhang> IamTrying, it is simply not supported here
<bazhang> IamTrying, if you wish for support here then upgrade to a support version
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alwyn> Hi, I just upgraded a machine from 14.04 to 16.04 but it still runs an older kernel. 3.13.0-95 and 3.13.0-108 are both installed but not present in /boot thus not recognized or used. How can I install/upgrade my kernel properly?
<ikevin> alwyn, check package linux-image-generic
<kaynemo> Hello, please help! Just updated kernel (I guess) and after reboot no more ethernet
<kaynemo> kaynemo
<kaynemo> this is sysmctl output: Process: 1488 ExecStart=/sbin/ifup -a --read-environment 9code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<kaynemo> kaynemo
<kaynemo> systemd[1]: Failed to start Raise network interfaces
<kaynemo> kaynemo
<alwyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alwyn> ikevin: that is installed, and the latest kernel package is installed as well
<kaynemo> after kernel update my network will not come up
<kaynemo> seems
<kaynemo> like the kernel will not load a eth module
<ikevin> kaynemo, does ifconfig show you a network interface?
<kaynemo> and I cant seem to rollback to the previous kernel
<alkisg> alwyn: what's the output of: dpkg -S /boot; sudo parted -l
<kaynemo> nope
<kaynemo> just lo
<ikevin> alwyn, have you tryed things like: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<alwyn> ikevin: yes, that doesn't change anything unfortunately.
<kaynemo> also I am running ubuntu 16.04 on powerpc
<kaynemo> kernel 62 was fine, upgraded to 63 this morning and network is down
<alkisg> kaynemo: select the previous kernel from the grub menu, does that fix the network?
<simsalabim> Guys, how do I get to Subgraph OS channel, as mentioned here: https://www.reddit.com//r/Monero/comments/5v1gpy/building_using_the_monero_core_gui_wallet_in/ ?
<kaynemo> i do not have grub, only yaboot
<alkisg> OK select it from yaboot then
<ikevin> kaynemo, you can boot to older kernel from advanced boot option
<kaynemo> how do I do that?
<kaynemo> I am in terminal
<ikevin> kaynemo, reboot and press escape to get grub menu
<kaynemo> ikevin - that will not work - no grub, only yaboot
<kaynemo> is there any way to force the system to boot from previous kernel via apt-get? or dpkg?
<EriC^^> kaynemo: look into "grub-reboot"
<kaynemo> guys, the system runs on powerpc, so there is no grub (maybe i should have installed it), but at the moment it boots from yaboot
 * Lyrics is listening to "Good Riddance" by Green Day
<Lyrics> Commencing lyrics flood....
<niko> Lyrics: i suggest to not
<Speiros> Bye Lyrics then...(anticipates a boot...looks to see what kind of boot it is...snakeskin leather?  Vinyl?)
<Syzygy> Hey, I'm trying to get a win10/ubuntu dualboot running. But since I failed twice (1. destroyed my bootloader, 2. linux installed itself exclusively without giving me options), I guess I should ask for help first.
<Lyrics> niko why not?
<EriC^^> Syzygy: where are you booted from now?
<Syzygy> So I have windows 10 installed, and a boot stick with the ubuntu version I want.
<Lyrics> Another turning point, a fork stuck in the road
<Syzygy> I'm in windows 10
<Lyrics> Time grabs you by the wrist, directs you where to go
<Lyrics> So make the best of this test, and don't ask why
<Lyrics> It's not a question, but a lesson learned in time
<EriC^^> Syzygy: shrink some of the space in windows for ubuntu
<Lyrics> It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right
<Lyrics> I hope you had the time of your life
<EriC^^> !ops | Lyrics
<ubottu> Lyrics: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Syzygy> alright, give me a second
<zen> Even better than a boot
<Speiros> What did ops do?
<Syzygy> EriC^^: I now have 76GB of unallocated space.
<Syzygy> Actually, let's cut 10gb for a shared partition.
<EriC^^> Syzygy: ok disable fast boot in windows 10 after that
<Syzygy> EriC^^: done.
<EriC^^> Syzygy: ok, did you notice a small fat32 partition at the start?
<EriC^^> it might be called esp or efi partition
<Syzygy> I guess it's called System, 100mb, not labled with anything efi or uefi related.
<EriC^^> Syzygy: no, that's not it
<EriC^^> Syzygy: i guess you're using legacy and not uefi then
<Syzygy> I disabled uefi in bios since I tried to install ubuntu the first time.
<EriC^^> Syzygy: boot the ubuntu live usb in legacy mode and in the installer let it install Alongside windows
<seeit> howdy, I'm having trouble editing my hosts file, I put an entry for 127.0.0.1    facebook.com but the 'host' and browser still pull the address from the dns server
<Syzygy> I tried that last time, but it didn't give me options and installed ubuntu over everything.
<lerner> I just used nano for the first time. Is 'write out' saving?
<Syzygy> EriC^^: Do I leave the space for ubuntu unallocated?
<EriC^^> Syzygy: you might have chosen "reinstall ubuntu"
<EriC^^> Syzygy: yeah, if you choose Alongside windows you should be good
<seeit> lerner: yes that writes to the file "saving" it
<lerner> seeit, is that british english? I never read 'write out' before
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Speiros> Hi BluesKaj:)
<kaynemo> ok, trying to run a previous kernel gives me kernel panic
<Syzygy> alright, I'll be back.
<BluesKaj> Hi Speiros
<seeit> lerner pretty sure its a hold over from c programming where you 'write out' to a file
<kaynemo> so, perhaps it is easier to force new kernel to load the eth module ?
<k1l_> lerner: ctrl+o is saving
<lerner> is there any difference between saving and writting out k1l_ ?
<k1l_> lerner: no
<kaynemo> nope, take that back - I did manage to boot from previous image and the network is up
<kaynemo> should I just forget about the new kernel altogether?
<seeit> anyone able to help me with the hosts file? I'm making an entry and ping recognizes that entry but firefox and 'host' do not
<lerner> how do I configure /join #xubuntu
<lerner> aargh
<BluesKaj> seeit, it you change the Host name , it has to be changed in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<seeit> oh
<seeit> not changing the hostname
<seeit> changing 1 host, facebook.com to 127.0.0.1
<BluesKaj> ok
<seeit> i put an entry '127.0.0.1    facebook.com'
<seeit> ping recognizes that entry but host and my browser do not
<seeit> the 'host' command
<BluesKaj> not sure , but I think a logout /login is needed
<seeit> i rebooted and it didn't work, i'll try again
<seeit> blueskaj well the browser directs to 127.0.0.1 now but 'host' command doesn't still
<seeit> wonder what's going on with that command
<BluesKaj> seeit, i don't know, all I ever edited was the hostname
<zen> seeit: host ignores the hostsfile
<BluesKaj> err host name
<Syzygy> EriC^^: seems like it's working. thanks
<EriC^^> Syzygy: great, no problem
<Syzygy> did pretty much the same thing last time, but it formatted the whole drive ;/
<Syzygy> i'm sure i selected install alongside windows as well, although i think i did allocate the remaining space last time.
<lerner> how do I configure xubuntu not to see the splash screen, but the processes being loaded?
<k1l_> remove quiet and splash from the grub kernel line
<tryhg> hello
<tryhg> is there a way to migrate from Trisquel to Ubuntu? I know it can be done from Ubuntu to Trisquel.
<Syzygy> EriC^^, would you recommend turning UEFI back on? Can this interfere with my dualboot settings?
<EriC^^> Syzygy: it's almost the same, uefi is only slightly faster to boot (1sec)
<Syzygy> ok.
<lerner> how do I write spanish question marks and exclamations on an american keyboard?
<Syzygy> lerner, you might have to select the US International keyboard layout and then do ctrl alt questionmark.
<Ben__> hello
<Ben__> looking for some help setting up users
<Ben__> anyone able to help me set up users?
<k1l_> i dont know if i can help when i dont know the issue :)
<dumle29> Hey guys
<dumle29> I'm having a ton of problems with my bluetooth speaker
<dumle29> it seems to be an issue with pulseaudio
<lerner> us with euro on 5 is also an international keyboard, is that right?
<dumle29> It was working (after loading a the bluetooth discover module) but after having my laptop in airplane mode, and back out of airplane mode, I can't connect to the speaker anymore
<Caz> Hi there
<Caz> I just installed ubuntu server and set the wrong language during install. I tried to change the lang using dpkg-reconfigure, it's almost all set correctly but when I log-in I've still updates messages that are in wrong language... locale command display the correct language too. Do you have an idea?
<Caz> I have this : 0 paquet peut être mis à jour.
<Caz> And I would like this message in eng
<zen> Caz, http://askubuntu.com/questions/380746/changing-ubuntu-servers-language-to-english
<Caz> Oh I found that too
<Caz> ATM
<Caz> Thanks zen
<zen> From what I gather, apts laungage strings come from the laungauge packs, add the new pack and remove the old one, set the system language to the new one and apt should just pick it up
<Caz> I uninstalled the previous language packs
<Caz> That's my issue
<AgriMax> Hey everyone
<AgriMax> Somebody could help me with a silverlight issue please ?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AgriMax> Ok ubottu :)
<AgriMax> Despite the fact I enabled silverlight through pipelight on ubuntu 16.04, I still have an issue to run an app on firefox.
<BluesKaj> AgriMax, trying to watch netflix on ubuntu, use chrome-browser
<AgriMax> BluesKaj: It's not to watch netflix, but I'll try with chrome browser
<jarlath1> lsusb lists my midi device, but I don't see it in QJackCtl to use it in Ardour. Can anyone guide me? The software midi keyboard does work with Ardour so I know I'm close.
<dhanvi-mrcooper> what is the shortcut for switching the windows of the same application ? how do I edit it ? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26546/can-you-switch-between-windows-within-an-application-in-openbox I want to set alt and ` (key above tab) as the shortcut, how can I do it ?
<BluesKaj> AgriMax, then why silverlight ?
<AgriMax> BluesKaj: it's an app to do my accounting, it asks me to install silverlight
<AgriMax> I had this issue before, and installing pipelight helped to solve it, but since I upgraded to 16.04 it doesn't work anymore
<ioria> AgriMax, from ppa ?
<AgriMax> ioria: what? ^^
<ioria> AgriMax,  how did you install pipelight ?
<AgriMax> ioria: I installed it from ppa following ubuntu's official website instructions
<AgriMax> And I enabled silverlight too
<an_user> Hi
<AgriMax> But firefox doesn't add it to the plugins list
<AgriMax> And obviously, my app still asks me to install silverlight
<ioria> AgriMax,  did you run pipelight-plugin --create-mozilla-plugins etc. etc ?
<AgriMax> I did, ioria, but I still can see it
<ioria> AgriMax,  did you install the ppa after the upgrade to xenial or before ?
<AgriMax> after, but maybe it kept traces of the previous installation ? How can I clean it ?
<an_user> I'm using KUbuntu 16.04, and there is a process works always called 'mysqld' it takes 150 MB of RAM , What this process does ?
<ioria> !info ppa-purge | AgriMax
<ubottu> AgriMax: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<zen> an_user: its the MySQL database
<AgriMax> ioria: is that a package I need to install ?
<zen> an_user: some program(s) is storing its data in it most likely
<ioria> AgriMax,  yes
<AgriMax> I'll do that
<ioria> AgriMax,  do you still have  the link to the tutorial you followed ?
<AgriMax> Yes
<AgriMax> ioria: https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/pipelight
<an_user> zen But I did not install Mysql database.
<AgriMax> it seems ppa-purge is already installed on my system
<zen> an_user: another program can state it requires it and it will be installed for you
<an_user> Thank you so much .
<zen> Its very likely its included as part of the bast install of Kubuntu
<AgriMax> ioria: what can I do with ppa-purge ?
<ioria> AgriMax,  purge that ppa and reinstall maybe
<AgriMax> ok ioria
<ioria> AgriMax,   i see that xenial is supported  https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<dhanvi-mrcooper> what is the key bindings of alt + ` for shortcut in lxde
<AgriMax> ioria: I see wine-staging needed to be updated, it's updating now
<ioria> AgriMax,   then  sudo apt update and  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi
<AgriMax> ioria: it seems pipelight needs wine-compholio, and it's not installed, but when I try to install it through synaptic it asks to install wine-staging that is already installed...
<ioria> !info wine-compholio xenial
<ubottu> Package wine-compholio does not exist in xenial
<ioria> AgriMax,   i don't think that pkg it's in repos
<ioria> AgriMax,   it should be installed via that ppa ...
<AgriMax> Ok ioria
<dhanvi-mrcooper> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26546/can-you-switch-between-windows-within-an-application-in-openbox how to set alt + ` for the same shortcut ?
<ioria> AgriMax,   see ?  https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<AgriMax> I see ioria
<AgriMax> I need to restart my computer, I come back, ioria
<ioria> ok
<tarball> hello everyone, how can I check the IMC of my CPU via command line?
<yomoon> hello
<yomoon> anybody here?
<ikonia> many people
<AgriMax> ioria: back
<yomoon> ikonia: oh hello ikonia :)
<ioria> AgriMax,   did you  install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi ?
<taalas> Hi! I have updated a couple of Ubuntu 16.04 Hyper-V guests and ever since the update my system logs get flooded with "hv_utils: Using TimeSync version 4.0". While this is happening the CPU sits at 100% with systemd-udevd. Any ideas what might be happening?
<AgriMax> not yet ioria i needed to restart after the purge
<ioria> AgriMax,   so you need to add again the ppa ...
<AgriMax> yes
<AgriMax> it's done ^^
<ioria> AgriMax,   sudo apt update
<AgriMax> ioria: done, I'm installing pipelight now
<ioria> AgriMax,   ok,  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi
<robi> hi
<tarball> hello everyone, how can I check the IMC of my CPU via command line?
<robi> how are you?
<Xundres> hi, can I hide a folder without altering his path?
<ikevin> Xundres, no
<Xundres> no way?
<AgriMax> ioria: it seems it installed silverlight...
<ikonia> Xundres: what are you actually trying to achieve ?
<ikevin> Xundres, hidding file/folder in linux mean adding a . in the start of the name
<ioria> AgriMax,   close all the browsers and tun  sudo pipelight-plugin --update
<ioria> *run
<Xundres> I do'nt like having folders in home
<ikonia> Xundres: then don't have the in home
<ikonia> move them where you like the
<ikonia> them
<AgriMax> ioria: done
<ioria> AgriMax,   sudo pipelight-plugin --create-mozilla-plugins
<Xundres> but if I move them the program create them again
<Xundres> or no?
<ikonia> Xundres: what program ?
<Xundres> jimbodicamviewer
<AgriMax> ioria: done
<ikonia> Xundres: I have no idea what that program is, so I can't comment for sure, but normally programs will either run from the current working directory or have a parameter you can set
<ioria> AgriMax,   in ff  about:addons     and see if you have the  plugin
<AgriMax> ioria: nope. But I had a pop-up : running silverlight installer
<Xundres> yea I tried to find that parameter but I didn't find it
<ikevin> Xundres, and some time, you can do things like "HOME=/what/you/want <your program>"
<zen> Xundres: google doesn't even find anything regarding that software O.o
<Xundres> sorry it was wrong
<ioria> AgriMax,   go here and test   http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html
<Xundres> jimbodicomviewer
<AgriMax> Nope ioria I have a "install MS silverlight" message
<ioria> AgriMax,   sudo pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight
<AgriMax> ioria: done
<ioria> AgriMax,      http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html   again
<AgriMax> ioria: still no balls
<ioria> AgriMax,  check again your enabled plugins
<AgriMax> ioria: still not in enabled plugins, but I found the solution : --enable silverlight use to enable silverlight5.1, and I saw pipelight also can enable silverlight 5.0, I chose this version and now my app works
<ioria> AgriMax,  good
<AgriMax> btw, I now see silverlight in enabled plugins...
<AgriMax> Thanks a lot for your help, ioria
<ioria> AgriMax,  very good , you're welcome
<AgriMax> Have a nice day, I now have work to do :p
<ioria> ok
<ioria> you too
<gabru> help! I want to load python script after startup
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikevin> gabru, what do you mean by "after startup"? when user login?
<gabru> ikevin: yes . this script load data from web server and show notification
<yomoon> :)
<ikevin> gabru, you have a startup tool for that
<yomoon> hi jimsio
<yomoon> cloee
<gabru> ikevin which one ? can you please mention.
<ikevin> gabru, just open your app menu and search "startup", you will find it
<ikevin> gabru, i'm not currently under ubuntu, so i can't give you the name of the tool
<gabru> ikevin : thanks bro Its so easy i forget this menu.I just try to put it inside /etc/init
<ikonia> nor should it be used that way
<ikonia>  /etc/init will not work
<ikevin> ikonia, he's too speed to leave, don't have the time to explain why /etc/init don't work
<pawanix> ayo
<_Sym_> Can someone tell me if I should enable Intel Resource Director Technology Allocation support for my Skylake?
<_Sym_> I'm not sure what that is in the new 3.10 kernel
<_Sym_> err 4.10
<razer_> Hi, I've tried installing Ubuntu on my mid-2010 iMac a few times over the years and the installer always crashes/hangs on the last step when I click "continue" on the "who are you page". Does anyone know what causes this?
<cfhowlett> !mac | razer_
<ubottu> razer_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikevin> razer_, check in dmesg or find a file like "installer.log"
<ikevin> iirc, it's on /var/log
<bacon123> Has anyone tried a persistent usb with casper-rw on it's own partition? It's pretty cool.
<razer_> Ubuntu comes with the latest open Source ATI drivers installed by default right?
<runa> hey :) I've a 2 machines in containers (lxc) that end up in `runlevel: unknown`. if I run `telinit 2` everything continues as expected. how can I debug this?
<hateball> razer_: it's in the kernel, so yes
<razer_> hateball: Ok, good.
<dagere891> Hi, I'm having an issue with ubuntu 16.04/16.10 and sound/graphics on rx 480: In 16.04 with propertiery driver, sound works, and in 16.10 graphics work, but I can't get both working
<dagere891> I already tried changing the kernel to 4.9 and 4.10, details are here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/839704/sound-via-hdmi-on-rx-480-not-working-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-10
<dagere891> Has anyone maybe an solution to this problem?
<razer_> I wonder if making a specific Ubuntu ISO for Macintosh computers might be helpful.
<ikevin> dagere891, in 16.10, have you check if it's not a pulse configuration problem?
<dagere891> ikevin: yes, I've made most of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure things
<razer_> I've found a specific Macintosh ISO for Debian install, but ironically that is the only ISO that won't boot on my Macintosh.
<dagere891> ikevin: Sound is also working if I use the output of the sound card, but not via hdmi
<ikevin> dagere891, in sound applet, have you tryed to switch to hdmi output?
<dagere891> ikevin: yes, switched both ways
<ikevin> dagere891, just to try, start playing audio, unplug hdmi and plug it again
<dagere891> ok, I'm currently in ubuntu 16.04 and experiencieng the slow-graphic-problem, I'll reboot and try this
<taalas> I have updated a couple of Ubuntu 16.04 Hyper-V guests and ever since the update my system logs get flooded with "hv_utils: Using TimeSync version 4.0". While this is happening the CPU sits at 100% with systemd-udevd. Any ideas what might be happening?
<tryhg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet    I followed these instructions. Selecting to boot from Ubuntu now gives me a black screen and blanking dot, that's it. Should i re-change something in GRUB?
<dagere891> still can not hear the sound after plugin hdmi in and out
<anddam> Files sorts folders starting with "@" like the at char wasn't there. Is there a way to avoid that?
<ilya>  /msg NickServ identify 6tEwin6_KTEjLh-
<cappe> I'm having issues with snap/snapd. It cannot connect to my LOCALHOST, cannot communicate with server? no such file or directory -- /run/snapd-snap.socket
<cappe> when I'm trying to use the program, I'm stuck with that errormsg
<ducasse> cappe: is snapd running?
<cappe> it'
<cappe> is not
<ducasse> cappe: 'sudo systemctl start snapd'
<cappe> Failed to start snapd.service: Unknown unit: snapd.service
<bishesh> hello!
<ducasse> cappe: try reinstalling the snapd package
<cappe> just did, same error after a remove and install with apt-get
<ducasse> cappe: you'd need to do a purge, not remove
<cappe> oki
<cappe> tried that too, no luck =/
<bishesh> is anyone here using arch as a dual boot??
<cappe> I purged then installed snapd
<cappe> and tried status with systemctl
<ducasse> cappe: ok. i think you should ask in #snappy, they know the whole snap thing much better than we do until we get used to it.
<cappe> ok
<amicus|2> Why was the chrome support for 32 bit linux was stopped?
<ducasse> amicus|2: ask google.
<ducasse> amicus|2: probably because 32-bit systems are becoming less common now, but that's a guess.
<k1l_> amicus|2: 32bit hardware is running out. most systems with old 32bit cus are to slow to run a proper webbrowser with regular internet usage anyway.
<violencechildren> hello
<k1l_> *cpus
<violencechildren> where am I?
<violencechildren> WHERE AM I?
<k1l_> !guidelines | violencechildren
<ubottu> violencechildren: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ducasse> !topic | violencechildren
<ubottu> violencechildren: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<amicus|2> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> amicus|2: or put it another way - how many chrome users (as a percentage) were using it on 32-bit linux? not many.
<lucido-cwl> hi, how do I install a system wide client certificate
<lucido-cwl> need to use it with git
<amicus|2> ducasse: you're correct. i found chromium is still available for linux. wil use that.. thanks
<ducasse> lucido-cwl: afaik, put it in /etc/ssl/certs and run update-ca-certificates, but i could be wrong.
<Johnny`> I am reading a site about how to get Jack going. Unfortunately, it won't work in tangent with pulseaudio. Any ideas?
<Johnny`> Ubuntu forces Pulseaudio on you by making it a dependency so its not giving me any other options.
<ducasse> Johnny`: maybe pulseaudio-module-jack helps? read the description of it.
<Johnny`> alright
<Pici> Johnny`: If that doesn't help, You may want to ask in #ubuntustudio , they know how JACK works a lot better than we do.
<Johnny`> Hmm maybe I should just uninstall default Ubuntu and install Ubuntu Studio then?
<Johnny`> I guess I'll have to back up a lot of my files
<ducasse> Johnny`: should not be necessary
<Johnny`> oh
<Johnny`> I'll read Pulseaudio-module0jack
<Johnny`> Lets go with that idea lol
<ducasse> Johnny`: try 'apt show pulseaudio-module-jack'
<ducasse> Johnny`: "These modules enables PulseAudio to connect to a jackd daemon."
<Johnny`> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/i7qSknSE
<Johnny`> I guess to use that I would have to uninstall jack
<Johnny`> Because it breaks jack
<Johnny`> Well it breaks jackd2-0 and libjack0
<ducasse> ah, i didn't notice. ask the guys in #ubuntustudio how they do things, they know the audio side much better.
<Johnny`> alright
<sieg> i'm trying to use expect to catch a ip, but it doesn't work, any idea how? expect -re ((25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)(\.)){3}(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)
<ducasse> sieg: a quick google search will give you tons of nice regexps to catch an ip
<sieg> the regex it's fine
<poops> need help increasing lvm. increased disk size in vmware and increased partition size with gparted. how do I increase the size of my LVM which is in an extended partition?. here is my fdisk: http://text-share.com/view/347e6479
<poops> can anyone help with above?
<lotuspsychje_> !patience | poops
<ubottu> poops: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje_> poops: best way is to re-ask once in a while in this channel, with all your details, steps taken
<StickyRice1> poops:  whats the question?
<poops> StickyRice1: see above - fdisk
<StickyRice1> poops:   just joined...cant see above
<poops> need help increasing lvm. increased disk size in vmware and increased partition size with gparted. how do I increase the size of my LVM which is in an extended partition?. here is my fdisk: http://text-share.com/view/347e6479
<poops> vg is 30gb and Im supposed to have 30+ free
<poops> lv and pv displays: http://text-share.com/view/2e0807fe
<Budhnop> Hi all I have a question, I need to be able to upload some files from remove switchs to my ubuntu. Ive tried vsftp, but I could manage to make it only work when I wanted, it kept "starting" the service on startup
<StickyRice1> poops: im not the best at this but take a look at this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/116351/increase-partition-size-on-which-ubuntu-is-installed
<StickyRice1> Budhnop:   you doing this from a windows machine?
<poops> StickyRice1: thats not very helpful and still very scary
<alfafabrome> Am seriously disappointed with Ubuntu thus far, I have a project that requires Linux and my hardware is not the newest, but thus far Ubuntu can't even do the simplest of things such as use an external monitor with my laptop.. this is crazy...  I have spent days on this, I have gotten some advice,but I am struggling, I downgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 because I was told I had to because I have ATI video, I followed the link to fglrx video drivers installand 
<StickyRice1> Poops:  resize2fs not applicable?
<poops> StickyRice1: dont know
<Budhnop> StickyRice1, no Im logued into a firewall and I need to upload it to my machine, I want a ftp that I can "open it" upload the files to my PC and close it on demand
<StickyRice1> Budhnop:  Ok, thought mobaXterm might come in handy for you.  Still would if you just log into both devices from it and then can browse the file system of both and transfer files.   If your looking to script it out automatically I'm not sure
<alfafabrome> How is it that Ubuntu has no problem driving my external screen during installation, but cannot use it after it is installed?
<StickyRice1> alfafabrome:  I've not had much luck with discrete (hybrid) video graphics in any version of linux.
<Budhnop> StickyRice1, Automating it isnt nescessary, I just want to log into my firewall (I use secureCRT) and from there just upload the backup file to an ftp server (which in this case is my PC) but I need to send it throu FTP
<alfafabrome> I love the concept and truly am willing to  put forth the effort to make it work,but heck,I have to be missing something....
<lookcrabs> 7~
<StickyRice1> alfafabrome:  what hardware are you using?
<alfafabrome> Stcky Dell Inspiron n5110
<Kingsy> man I hate unity. Anyone aware of this bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers" [Critical,Triaged]
<alfafabrome> Sticky I also have an usb adapter available to go from USB to HDMI, it works perfectly in a win world. So I know the cable is good but have changed it to verify as well
<parabool> I was just installing Ubuntu on a laptop when the battery died... I'm trying to re-start the installation, but i just get a dark screen with a flashing white dot. I don't see the GRUB menu, at all.
<parabool> any ideas?
<alfafabrome> Currently I have 14.04 installed
<davidj> @Kingsy Are you sure that isn't uefi bios related?
<Kingsy> I don't really see another choice for an HTPC other than gnome tbh
<Kingsy> davidj: pretty sure, I installed the exact same driver with unity instead of gnome and it worked perfectly
<davidj> Interesting.
<davidj> Well, no idea then.
<Kingsy> davidj: what DI or WM would you choose for an HTPC ?
<Kingsy> DE*
<davidj> I'm the wrong person to ask about that. I immensely enjoy sticking with stock everything :)
<Kingsy> I am starting to think I might just bin off a DE and just use openbox. unity is just awful.. in my opinion of course :)
 * davidj nods.
<Kingsy> so what GUi you using?
<davidj> unity either has a lot of bugs, or I'm a problem-user.
<davidj> Whatever's stock.
<Kingsy> well stock == to whatever version yuo installed
<Kingsy> xubuntu - ubuntu-gnome - lubuntu etc
<Kingsy> ubuntu is unity stock iirc
<k1l_> yes, ubuntu ships unity as standard desktop
<RxMcDonald> hi, how many ubuntu can my computer take at the same time? It's a pentium cpu computer
<Kingsy> oretty big deal gnome has a breaking bug for nvidia drivers.. I mean I would assume that would effect a great number of people
<k1l_> RxMcDonald: what is your native language?
<Anticom> Hey all. On Ubuntu16 is there any vim packages with **all** the optional stuff included? I always thought vim.nox is rather complete but i just realized, that there's quite a lot of stuff missing
<RxMcDonald> k1l_: polish
<k1l_> RxMcDonald: then try the #ubuntu-pl channel
<RxMcDonald> k1l_: i asked there and people are eleepy
<vaibhav> hey there
<RxMcDonald> k1l_: do you know how many ubuntus can u take at the same time?
<k1l_> RxMcDonald: that question doesnt malke sense in english
<k1l_> *make
<RxMcDonald> k1l_: how many ubuntu computer can you put inside a pentium CPU?
<viral_mutant> I had to create a deb package from RPM for Ubuntu 16.04. My package installed python module in site-packages, which was not recognized by python
<viral_mutant> I learnt that I need to install that in dist-packages
<Budhnop> google translate makes my brain bleed
<Budhnop> RxMcDonald, ask your question differently
<karl__> I just installed ubuntu and noticed that a lot of programs have moved from apt to snap for some reason. I also noticed that I can't install via 'ubuntu software' if I don't create an account. But I can install from commandline without an account. Is there another gui interface? why does ubuntu keep two paralell package managers?
<viral_mutant> but it’s also said that python built and installed from code expects the modules in ‘site-packages’
<viral_mutant> now that confuses me, where should my rpm converted to deb package install the modules ?
<RxMcDonald> Budhnop: do you know how many ubuntu can you fit inside a single CPU computer unit processor at the same time?
<alfafabrome> Sorry, network dropped out
<Anticom> Kingsy: why don't you just use Kodi for a HTPC? [ https://kodi.tv ]
<Budhnop> RxMcDonald, do you meen in a Virtual machine?
<RxMcDonald> Budhnop: no I mean inside my CPU computer, I need to add more ubuntu inside the CPU
<karl__> I also noticed that some open source programs, such as blender, are listed as 'non-free' in 'ubuntu software' does anyone know the reasoning behind this? (blender is gpl)
<Budhnop> RxMcDonald, that translator isnt working, your question makes no sense
<poops> can anyone help me with this? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/209223-increase-lvm-vg-etc.html#post986521
<StickyRice1> RxMcDonald:  what version do you have installed now?
<RxMcDonald> I'm trying to insert more ubuntu inside of the CPU to be able to use my penetium computer systems
<StickyRice1> RxMcDonald:  You can't insert more ubuntu.  That would be like saying I need to insert more wheels into my car to drive farther.
<RxMcDonald> My computer is a penetium computer and it needs more ubuntu inside of the CPU to be able to work, I need to know how many ubuntu I can insert into the CPU
<StickyRice1> RxMcDonald:  The languague barrier is tough.  Ask your question in polish please and I'll see if I can translate it?
<Pici> There is also #ubuntu-pl
<RxMcDonald> Mój komputer to komputer penetium i potrzebuje więcej ubuntu wewnątrz CPU, aby móc pracować, muszę wiedzieć, ile ubuntu mogę wstawić do CPU
<Pici> StickyRice1: perhaps 'more' here means a higher version?
<StickyRice1> i'm guessing but trying to get to it
<Budhnop> or what version my cpu can handle
<StickyRice1> same question in polish, I'm having trouble with the 'more ubuntu', what do you mean by 'more ubuntu'?
<RxMcDonald> I need to increase the amount of ubuntu inside of the CPU because my computer is a penetium and it cannot work without enough ubuntu inside of the CPU
<StickyRice1> RxMcDonald:  You only get 1 ubuntu.  If it is too slow add more memory to your machine.
<RxMcDonald> yes, how do I add more ubuntu inside of the CPU? it's a penetium II CPU
<StickyRice1> RxMcDonald:  what model of computer?
<RxMcDonald> It's a Penetium II computer systems with mouse and keyboard
<parabool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet I used this to install Ubuntu on a laptop. Battery died, during the installation. I used the entire disk, so there's nothing left. Am I right in believing /boot got emptied, grub is most probably gone? I'm fcked, the USBs on the laptop are broken..
<Budhnop> parabool, when starting the cpu is anything happening?
<RxMcDonald> ok I need to go insert more ubuntu, thanks for the computer supporting
<RxMcDonald> 💅
<StickyRice1> RxMcDonald:  Powodzenia
<parabool> Budhnop, yes, i get the option to enter BIOS etc. After that the screen goes black. I can't access grub using shift/esc
<_Kevin_> I keep getting this error
<_Kevin_> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPj9BE18ATY
<k1l_> _Kevin_: that is not an error :)
<_Kevin_> the pkgproblemresolver with broken count: 0
<_Kevin_> but i don't have any broken packages
<alfafabrome> Here is a question if I use a USB graphics adapter, shouldn't that solve the entire ATI/ Intel hybrid video problem? I am thinking it should be an entirely different driver interacting with a different graphics controller. Is this correct or not?
<_Kevin_> and --fix-broken doesn't do anything
<k1l_> _Kevin_: that is what the message tells you: nothing is b roken, i cant fix anything
<_Kevin_> but i don't want it to keep showing up
<_Kevin_> it showed up after rebooting
<k1l_> _Kevin_: what showed up?
<_Kevin_> telling me that nothing is broken
<k1l_> _Kevin_: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> and put all that output into a pastebin
<_Kevin_> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBOErABrOT8
<_Kevin_> after it finished updating the repos
<Xundres> how add a program in "open with" menu?
<_Kevin_> i'm on xenial btw
<jje> ccccccbhknnljgkeigfkfgfiecitnruerlljjvrcubci
<jje> sorry
<k1l_> _Kevin_: did you change the apt settings?
<_Kevin_> no
<k1l_> _Kevin_: because that message doesnt come out of the blue
<_Kevin_> it happened after install android-studio
<_Kevin_> but i had default-jre and default-jdk installed
<k1l_> usually you run something like "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade" to get that message
<_Kevin_> oh yeah i did something like that trying to resolve an issue with jdk and jre
<_Kevin_> or something
<_Kevin_> lemme see
<k1l_> did you add that to the apt settings?
<_Kevin_> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install openjdk-9-jdk
<_Kevin_> then i removed all openjdk9 stuff and reverted back to jdk8
<_Kevin_> well, tbh first i installed android-studeio, but i didn't do openjdk first or something, so then i tried to install it and then it tried to do openjdk9 but kept failing which is why i did that
<_Kevin_> then android studio wouldn't open, so i removed it all then reinstalled the default jdk and then android studio and everything works now
<_Kevin_> except i get the pkgproblemresolver now
<_Kevin_> even though i have no broken packages
<_Kevin_> wait
<_Kevin_> if i change this
<_Kevin_> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7qJ0vQ0Ri1
<_Kevin_> in apt.conf
<_Kevin_> to false, would that fix it?
<_Kevin_> that fixed it
<_Kevin_> thanks!
<nicklas> Hello. Running Xubuntu 16.10. Iv'e added the steam repos, but I can't find it for installation?
<yobagme_> "sudo apt install steam"
<yobagme_> Did you try that
<S0bait> Hello, how can I share a user across newly installed oses on raspberry Pis?
<nicklas> yobagme_, well no, but i cant find it in synaptic
<S0bait> For example, we need to be able to git clone from our private users, at this moment, we will get denied of permission as the user is not added to the github.
<lotuspsychje_> !steam | nicklas
<ubottu> nicklas: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<S0bait> Would this mean, I have to copy a private key across install and whitelist
<yobagme_> nicklas: what if you perform an "apt search steam" in a terminal window. You should see it listed
<Anticom> Netsplit?
<nicklas> yobagme_, hm, its there
<nicklas> yobagme_, weird synaptic didnt find it
<yobagme_> nicklas: OK, good. Now just install using "sudo apt install steam"
<nicklas> yeah
<zorba> hello world
<nicklas> installing other stuff via synaptic, games
<nicklas> so will have to wait
<nicklas> but shouldnt synaptic find all packages?
<yobagme_> Im not a synaptic user, so not sure why it wouldnt find it. I would assume they all use the same repos. Maybe a "sudo apt update" then search synaptic again?
<yobagme_> *sources
<sveinse> I'm running 16.04 gnome-shell and I need to set the system date for an experiment, but running "sudo date NEWDATE" sets the time briefly before jumping back to the current date. What do I need to disable to let me do this?
<yobagme_> sveinse: is "Automatic Date & Time" and "Automatic Time Zone" enabled under Settings? If so turn them off
<nicklas> oh, why use apt instead of apt-get now?
<sveinse> yobagme_: thanks. worked fine.
<alfafabrome>  Here is a question if I use a USB graphics adapter, shouldn't that solve the entire ATI/ Intel hybrid video problem? I am thinking it should be an entirely different driver interacting with a different graphics controller. Is this correct or not?
<yobagme_> nicklas: They do the same thing, but apt is replacing apt-get.
<Dr_Coke> does anybody know how to get the wifi for broadcom wireless driver source working when you install ubuntu from a burnt dvd that was downloaded
<k1l_> nicklas: apt is the new apt-*
<Dr_Coke> I mean where can I find the wireless driver source and how to get it working on ubuntu straight out when I just installed it
<Dr_Coke> installed ubuntu
<Dr_Coke> I mean
<k1l_> alfafabrome: were you here asking yesterday?
<alfafabrome> Yes, and everything I tried yesterday failed so back at it again
<k1l_> that usb thing is the issue here.
<k1l_> that will need special drivers to work. the amd drivers are only wokring with the card itself. not the usb thing
<alfafabrome> Not really cause just trying to get the ATI working with any external monitor has failed miserably,
<pinguinho> uau
<nicklas> hm, maybe synaptic runs apt-get
<pinguinho> good afternon
<k1l_> (and i thought you were using the main external connection from the video card. that is why i asked about the drivers used there)
<koichirose> Hello! I have some servers where the MOTD shows "there are available updates", meaning it runs apt update in the background somehow. I don't have that message on other servers. How can I enable it? Note that I still want to upgrade myself.
<alfafabrome> K1 I went the fglrx route, the whole system black screened
<alfafabrome> K1 after downgraded to 14.O4 at least the ATI shows up in the additional drivers section
<alfafabrome> K1 but it won't let me select it
<k1l> alfafabrome: yes, because your old amd card is not supported by amd anymore. that is why it doesnt offer the amdgpu driver on1 6.05
<k1l> *16.04
<k1l> but you need to look how you get your usb thing working. that is not related to the amd card
<alfafabrome> K1 I would take any option that got me back up on my external screen at this point
<aardvark> test
<fartface> I'm trying to execute an rsync command with exclusions.  If I run `rsync -avzhe --exclude="/folder" root@server:/share /share`, I get an error
<fartface> rsync: Failed to exec --exclude="/folder": No such file or directory (2)
<turista> hello every1, I've just got another question!
<fartface> Do those exclusion paths need to be absolute paths?  I thought they could be relative?
<turista> I've two options to download (using the apt-get update); the main server who goes fast and another that means to be more close but most of times, it says that fail the connection. Should I return or use the main server?¿
<Guest93898> hello
<sl4v3> hello Guest
<bonsaitree> Where can i find the files which are used to modify the Thinkpad's trackpoint resolution and sensitivity?
<untoreh> I was following the BuildYourOwnKernel wiki page but it does not say how to just build one module
<Budhnop> parabool, yea well seems like you out of luck...
<Budhnop> parabool, it happended to me too... what I did was to install the HD on another computer, install linux on it then retransfer the HD to thwe original box
<OerHeks> untoreh, building one module does not automatic result in the need to build your own kernel.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild . http://askubuntu.com/questions/515407/how-recipe-to-build-only-one-kernel-module
<brunch875> can I use the unix syslog as a whim or is this a bad idea?
<untoreh> OerHeks: I tried that, but can't install the module because of no signing
<zteam_> Hi!
<koleygr> !ask | <zteam_>
<ubottu> <zteam_>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zteam_> I'm getting some weird output from the du command (disk usage) see here according to du my /var/log directory takes up 32 GB but according to ls it's only a few kb du output from du is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24035214/ and  ls is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24035235/
<zteam_> it's probably me missing something obvious but I can't figure out what
<untoreh> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/raw/PwxvJZHk
<zteam_> koleygr, well, thanks for advice man, but I know how to ask questions, I just usually likes to say first ;-)
<zteam_> Say Hi, I did meant to say
<ioria> zteam_,  may i suggest you   ncdu package ? it's less confusing
<ioria> !info ncdu
<ubottu> ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (yakkety), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<donofrio> is broadcast the gateway from ifconfig?
<zteam_> ioria, absolutely, but I would still like to figure out why du is acting like this. it applies to gnomes diskusage analyzer as well :-)
<xixunier> hi
<xixunier> when I do apt-cache show flightgear
<mattfeng> hi
<ioria> zteam_, you can' use ls -sh for a folder size .. it just sum the directories size
 * GoosGoarch waves.
<xixunier> what are the units of hte size ?
<xixunier> is it KB?
<xixunier> or what ? not sure, when I read the man apt-cache it's not listed ?
<Joel> brain fart, and google fu is failing, how can I get the version of an uninstalled package?
<Joel> I have it on disk
<nikitosiusis> can anybody tell me if I will ever get fresh chromium-browser in trusty ?
<xixunier> It's not even listed on that manal, so what are the units that it uses ?
<xixunier> ioria:
<zteam_> ioria, well, isn't that exactly what du does too?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> zteam_, folder size: 4 k, as you see from your paste
<ioria> zteam_,  14 *4 = 56
<zteam_> ioria, so bascially ls -la is just listing the directory size but it doesn't look inside other directories recursievly?
<ioria> right
<ioria> zteam_,  mkdir pippo && ls -sh
<ioria> zteam_,  4k
<zteam_> ioria, thanks, that explains alot, even thought I don't really get, why it doesn't count the folder recursievly as well :)
<arooni> hm
<ayan> xixunier: it looks like KB.
<arooni> how do i find out where an app like Togl Time tracker is installed on ubuntu 16.04?
<xixunier> ayan: don't know , but there is no formal docs or manual that say that
<arooni> ah htop worked
<Xundres> how can I stop the automatic scan of wireless network in background?
<ayan> xixunier: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=173120
<ubottu> Debian bug 173120 in apt "apt-cache's 'size' should say what units" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<xixunier> yeah, so it's byte ?
<ayan> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Installed-Size
<ayan> it looks like it is an estimate rounted up to the nearest KB.
<xixunier> Size: 1060262
<xixunier> apt show apt shows 1.-6kb
<ayan> but 'apt show' gives the unit.
<xixunier> 1.06kb now that's not a million clearly
<xixunier> 1.06kb=1060262 how is that even possible
<ioria> zteam_, you can try  ls -lSh -R
<xixunier> on the other hand it shows Installed-Size: 3308
<xixunier> which is quite right to be 3.3kb
<xixunier> apt show apt | grep Size does agree here
<zteam_> ioria, yes, ls -la -R does solve it beautuifully, just figured out that the syslog is eating up my disc space, apparently it does eat 33 GB :-O
<ayan> xixunier: well -- the debian policy manual says it should be the nearest KB.  i don't know why it would differ from that but it seems to.
<ioria> zteam_,  that's big, check what's in there
<xixunier> ioria do you know /
<xixunier> when i do it in flightgear it shows
<ioria> xixunier, what ?
<xixunier> apt-cache --no-all-versions show flightgear | grep '^Size: '
<xixunier> Size: 4362564
<xixunier> Download-Size: 4.363 kB
<zteam_> ioria, pretty hard to analyze the whole log, but this line seems repeated indefineatly (well almost?) compiz[2632]: extern "Python": function Cryptography_rand_bytes() called, but @ffi.def_extern() was not called in the current subinterpreter.  Returning 0.
<xixunier> that's what apt show flightgear shows ? So the unit seems to be not kb, but something strange
<xixunier> 4.36kb divided by 4.36 million !
<ioria> xixunier,  installed kodi ?
<xixunier> now the unit seems to be 1/1000 th of a byte !
<xixunier> no, not kodi
<ioria> zteam_, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/447828
<xixunier> why are you talking of media players now ioria
<ioria> xixunier,  sorry it was for zteam_
<xixunier> now the unit seems to be 1/1000 the of a byte , ioria
<xixunier> ioria: how long have you been using ubuntu, and as you can see from my analysis, it's strange
<xixunier> I have been using it, only for two months and found strange things
<xixunier> regarding the size format, specs
<zteam_> ioria, yes, I did got kodi installed, upgraded it yesterday, so perhaps it has something to do with kodi
<OerHeks> the seagate gb caused all this kb kB or Kb difference.
<xixunier> zteam_: use mpv instead of kodi
<alfafabrome> I am back.. .
<ayan> xixunier: though the value of that field is defined and though there are tools to manage that field, i don't think it is strictly enforced when generating a package.  i think (and this is purly IMHO) that what you're seeing is the result of naughty package maintainers.
<OerHeks> xixunier, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<ioria> zteam_,  probably, yes
<xixunier> OerHeks: I know those units
<ioria> brb
<alfafabrome> Additional drivers will not accept the change to use fglrx-updates proprietary driver on 14.04 it jumps back to xorg - and/ATI display driver wrapper....
<xixunier> yeah, now I get all the info on the package size if wrong, and they dont even care to rectify that, so I don't care either
<xixunier> is wrong
<OerHeks> alfafabrome, ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx ?
<xixunier> apt-cache is deceptive
<zteam_> xixunier,well I really happen to like kodi, don't like the fact that it maybe is filling up my harddrive with junk thought
<xixunier> zteam_: then use the advanced mpv, wich has tons of features unlike kodi
<alfafabrome> OerHeks If you are asking thehard ware it is Radeon HD 6400/7400
<xixunier> and it is lightweight, double whammy zteam_
<OerHeks> alfafabrome, yes, oke that card should be supported with fglrx updates?
<alfafabrome> As soon as I plug in the HDMI port the screens go buggy
<alfafabrome> Changing resolution modes and everything
<OerHeks> ah. don't plug in, start up with hdmi monitor enabled, not all cards can handle plug&play hdmi
<ayan> xixunier: maybe a better way to estimate the size if a package is to look at the .list file in /var/lib/dpkg/info ?
<OerHeks> * perfectly
<alfafabrome> So when I click on the fglrx driver it automatically  reverts to xorg... OK unplugged now
<ayan> xixunier: afterall -- i think the Size field is an esitmate created when the package is built.  walking the .list file will tell you exactly which files and directories take up disk space.
<alfafabrome> OerHeks how to get the proprietary driver to enable?
<OerHeks> install without hdmi monitor enabled, shutdown and try again?
<xixunier> .list is a list ayan not size
<xixunier> I just can't sum up the size, unless I create a program to do it
<alfafabrome> OerHeks how to install? Via another install fglrx?
<alfafabrome> Aptget
<alfafabrome> ?
<alfafabrome> OerHeks.  Says it depends on libcheese
<alfafabrome> OerHeks... OK installing fglrx
<alfafabrome> Should I get fglrx-updates as well?
<OerHeks> i would, yes.
<zteam_> xixunier, yes I'm gnonna look into it :-)
<zteam_> ioria, thanks for the help man, I really appreicate it :-)
<dna113p> If I have 2 drives, one is gpt and one is mbr. I just installed a new bootloader called clover from inside macosx on the gpt drive. Now I can't boot into the  mbr drive which contains my ubuntu installation.
<dna113p> did i overwrite something/ is there any way to access my ubuntu installation
<nobodyknows> hello
<ducasse> dna113p: i would think the new bootloader need to be told about the ubuntu install, if both boot in uefi mode.
<nobodyknows> what do I do when dpkg can't download dependecies?
<ducasse> nobodyknows: dpkg never downloads anything, apt does
<nobodyknows> ducasse oh but when I do dpkg -i dependecies are downloaded automatically aren't they?
<ducasse> nobodyknows: no, you need to run 'sudo apt install -f' afterwards
<nobodyknows> ducasse I see but what do I do when that doesn't help and I really want to install that package?
<nobodyknows> it's happened to me a few times now
<ducasse> nobodyknows: in that case you're scr**ed
<nobodyknows> ducasse really nothing can be done? :(
<k1l> nobodyknows: what pacakge was it?
<setting> Chiaooo
<k1l> and what ubuntu are you on? can you put all the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show it here?
<ducasse> nobodyknows: well, if you can find packages somewhere to satisfy the dependencies, then yes, but at that point you're doing so many hacky things it would be better to find another way to get that application.
<nobodyknows> k1l Unity3D and also weechat 1.7.1
<nobodyknows> I see, I will paste the output in a second
<ducasse> nobodyknows: on which ubuntu?
<nobodyknows> Ubuntu 16.10
<k1l> nobodyknows: why dont you use the ubuntu packages?
<nobodyknows> k1l you mean the version of weechat that is in Ubuntu's repository? it's because it's an old version and I don't think Unity3D is there
<k1l> ok, so that pacakges were not made for 16.10?
<nobodyknows> ok I see that I downloaded weechat for debian instead of ubuntu, but the problem still remains with Unity3D and I'm not sure for what version it was made
<alfafabrome> OerHeks I unplugged the HDMI, installed fglrx and fglrx-updates and rebooted, now I have a black blank screen.......... What now?
<nobodyknows> Unity except a .deb package also has some kind of installer script for other distributions, maybe I will try that one
<nobodyknows> thanks for your help
<nobodyknows> alfafabrome troubles with AMD drivers?
<alfafabrome> Nobody...Yes 3 days worth
<CrazySane> alfafabrome: quote the entire username, or it won't ping them properly.
<nobodyknows> alfafabrome I know the pain. The default driver and amdgpu don't work for you?
<k1l> alfafabrome: why always the fglrx-updates? not the regular fglrx? what does the Xorg.0.og say in /var/log?
<anddam> is LANGUAGE even a thing in locale? http://askubuntu.com/q/193251
<alfafabrome> Crazysane ok
<alfafabrome> Nobody knows reg drivers won't allow any external monitor s
<CrazySane> alfafabrome: You can use the TAB key to complete a username after you've typed part of it.
<k1l> alfafabrome: keep in mind, that you need to run the 3.13 on 14.04 to use fglrx. not the 4.4 kernel
<alfafabrome> How do I log back in from the black screen
<k1l> ctrl+alt+f1
<ducasse> nobodyknows: if you *need* a newer weechat, use the ubuntu repos from weechat
<k1l> you can try to use nomodeset, too
<bSchool>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<alfafabrome> K1l not working
<Pici> nobodyknows: there might also be a PPA available for weechat.
<nobodyknows> ducasse: yeah I noticed it a moment ago. I downloaded debian version instead, so that's why it didn't work
<bSchool> Currently I have 2 .conf files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled one starts with 000 and the other doesn't. the 000 is the backup right?
<ducasse> nobodyknows: just add the repo so you get updates
<nobodyknows> Pici I didn't find any but I think downloading ubuntu version from the website will fix the problem, because it worked in the past
<nobodyknows> ducasse: I didn't know there was a repo, I will do that then! thanks :)
<Malmis> I can not get rid of iptables log outputs to console. Can someone please help me? I changed the sysctl.conf, doesn't help. I can't really understand rsyslog and every page i find on google tells me about syslog.
<nobodyknows> alfafabrome what happens when you connect external monitor?
<alfafabrome> K1l.  I have the grub on screen...
<Scunizi> I'm looking for a cli way to re-print all pdf's in the directory I'm at, to themselves.  The result would be a "flattened" pdf for each file. File size cannot increase. Any suggestions? I know this will be a function most likely.
<ducasse> nobodyknows: click the download link at the top, then there should be a link to debian/ubuntu repos. it even fill in the commands for you if you select your version from a menu.
<rypervenche> Malmis: What are you trying to do exactly? Why do you need iptables log outputs? For what?
<k1l> alfafabrome: press e, then write nomodeset into the kernel line and remove "quiet splash" there
<CrazySane> bSchool: no - the number leading the file name simply sets the order in which the files are read from the config directory.
<Malmis> rypervenche i wan't to analyze the logs to see what is blocked. I have filters in rsyslog that logs everything to like fw-reject.log , fw-drop.log, fw-accept.log. But i don't wanna se them when running dmesg
<nobodyknows> ducasse: is this the repo link? https://weechat.org/ubuntu
<bSchool> CrazySane: so if my / redirects me to /mail where would that exist?
<tarball> hello everyone, on ubuntu 16.10. I recently had the following: my whole desktop including system tray began to move wherever the cursor moved. at the same time the display got a tick blurrier. because I was hinted at a rootkit on another channel, I ran chkrootkit, and got this line in the output: 'Checking 'tcpd'...INFECTED'.. though the first post here reads as this is a false positive: https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/chkrootkit, can I
<tarball> safely assume that all is fine with the system?
<CrazySane> bSchool: I don't understand your question?
<ducasse> nobodyknows: https://weechat.org/download/debian/ <--- scroll down to the instructions at the bottom, and select yakkety from the menu
<tarball> meanwhile I also got the same error as here when I switched to terminal at the login screen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550779 in linux (Ubuntu) "[i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun - Xorg glitches" [Medium,Incomplete]
<anddam> while selecting only en_GB.UTF-8 in locales configuration I see that the afterscript (likely calling locale-gen) generates all en_* locales, why is this and how can I avoid it? I'd like to only generate en_GB
<tarball> could my display problem related to the bug reported here?
<skyl> what is the best network FPS in the package manager nowadays? I used to play tremulous!
<tarball> be related to*
<dvanwage> tarball - Check the MD5 checksum on tcpd
<nobodyknows> ducasse: thanks I didn't notice that
<dvanwage> if OK, then it is a false positive
<tarball> dvanwage, I checked sha1sum, and it matches, but sha1sum, md5sum etc. can themselves be tampered with, right?
<ducasse> nobodyknows: works like a charm for me, on both ubuntu and debian
<dvanwage> In theory, yes
<dvanwage> but I guess it depends on how secure you think your setup is.
<tarball> that's why I ask how I can otherwise make sure this is a false positive.
<dvanwage> i.e. if you think you may have a hole somewhere
<nobodyknows> ducasse: I will try it out now :)
<dvanwage> tarball: Check your MD5's vs a google search of the MD5 check on that file
<dvanwage> (as an idea)
<alfafabrome> K1l OK I have command orompt
<ducasse> tarball: it should be 8f9ef65213bbddd6e21c414d8606e255 on 64-bit
<tarball> dvanwage, the ubuntu forum post already shows that it is the same sha1sum
<alfafabrome> OerHeks I am back at the command prompt
<ducasse> tarball: a hash collision _can_ happen, but it's not very likely given that this is a known issue
<Si0n> Strange question, has anyone had any experience downgrading from Ubuntu 16.10 to 16.04 using APT without wiping? I suspect it cannot be done, but APT never ceases to amaze me :-)
<dvanwage> tarball: based on what you wrote, plus what others are saying, I'd say you very highly likely have a false positive
<tarball> dvanwage, yes md5sum matches, too
<anddam> my /etc/locale.gen has only en_GB.UTF-8 uncommented, why is locale-gen building all en_ variants?
<tarball> dvanwage, ducasse, yes that it is a known issue makes it more likely so..how about my display problem? can I find out how it happened (once yesterday and once today), or whether it is the same bug that I posted above?
<Bashing-om> Si0n: I have heard that it is possible to dowbgrade the release with apt .. but is a WHOLE lot of work and a great deal of expertize. best back up and clean install .
<bSchool> I copied a lot of files from one server to the other, lets say PC a and PC b. The permissions for the folders/files work on PC a but did not copy over to PC b. I still have access to PC a and PC b. Is there a way to copy an entire directory including permissions from one server to the other?
<bSchool> CrazySane: figured it out, thanks.
<Si0n> Bashing-om: Thanks, that's what I feared. Thought it would be worth asking first.
<ducasse> Si0n: ancient debian wisdom says Don't Do That
<CrazySane> bSchool: np
<Bashing-om> Si0n: :) I know I would not even think to consider it .
<Si0n> ducasse: :-)
<ducasse> Si0n: apt simply isn't built for it, is the reason i've always heard
<dvanwage> Question -> I have a few cheapo IP Cameras (running RSTP/RTP). Anyone have a good linux based camera manager software they would recommend? I've looked at some home automation ones, too bulky.
<alfafabrome> Gg
<dvanwage> ie. Domogik
<Malmis> rypervenche any idea?
<Si0n> Bashing-om: ducasse: Doesn't surprise me. I'm just having issues the GTK3 and the nvidia driver that I didn't have in 16.04. Hopefully I can wait out for 17.04
<rypervenche> Malmis: I done use Ubuntu on a daily basis, but I don't see why it would be going into your dmesg log. But then again, I don't use systemd on a daily basis either.
<Si0n> Hmm, what state is 17.04 in :-)
<Bashing-om> Si0n: 16.10 should have the better nVidia support - I do expect .
<ducasse> Si0n: yakkety introduced gtk 3.20, which is known to cause problems with several applications. for example roxterm had to be dropped from the repos. nvidia i know nothing about.
<Si0n> Bashing-om: There's a race-condition bug between nvidia and some wifi hardware.
<Bashing-om> Si0n: Best asked about 17.04 in #ubuntu+1 . But I have it installed and gnome3 is solid ( nvidia graphics ) .
<Si0n> Bashing-om: I'll give that ago (it's been a while since I've used pre-release versions) - I use Darktable and that doesn't play nice with the GTK3 in 16.10.
<dvanwage> last repost Question -> I have a few cheapo IP Cameras (running RSTP/RTP). Anyone have a good linux based camera manager software they would recommend? I've looked at some home automation ones, too bulky.
<Bashing-om> Si0n: :) 20 minutes and you will know . Boot the liveDVD and see what it looks like .
<Si0n> Bashing-om: LiveCD - pah, that means I've got to find a spare USB key. Let install on my live system :-)
<alfafabrome> K1l I have made it back to the command line now what?
<k1l> alfafabrome: look at Xorg.0.log or dmesg what is going wrong
<Bashing-om> alfafabrome: ' uname -r ' reports what kernel ? as HWE on 14.04 has no FGLRX support .
<Bashing-om> Si0n: {) Guilty my self . 5 'buntu's installed bare metal .
<tarball> I got this error as here when I switched to terminal at the login screen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550779 and just before that, my whole desktop moved up and down as I moved the cursor, and the display got a tick blurrier.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550779 in linux (Ubuntu) "[i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun - Xorg glitches" [Medium,Incomplete]
<tarball> the latter anomaly was seen in the session preceding the former
<alfafabrome> Bashing-om uname -r reports 4.4.0-63-generic
<k1l> alfafabrome: then sudo apt purge fglrx*
<k1l> alfafabrome: first you need to change back to the 3.13 kernel when you have a running desktop again
<alfafabrome> How to change back to that kernal
<evilptr> Has anybody had experience with the Elan1000 touchpad that ships with Asus ROG laptops?
<k1l> first get rid of fglrx to get to reboot to a desktop with internet
<applepi> Hi all..  I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on an armhf board, and /etc/init/hwclock.conf doesn't seem to ever been getting executed.
<applepi> I've changed the exec to just touch a new file and it doesn't appear to be working - is this a known issue?  I can't seem to track anything down..
<applepi> I can manually service hwclock start it
<OerHeks> applepi, maybe #ubuntu-arm can help you there?
<OerHeks> maybe it is device specific
<applepi> OerHeks, well, it's just the hwclock.conf script - I've stripped it down to do nothing but touch a file, not do anything with the hwclock
<tarball> is the error I am getting likely to be related to the bug above?
<alfafabrome> K1l after sudo apt purge fglrx* still boots back to a black screen....
<alfafabrome> Ugh
<k1l> is fglrx stuff still installed?
<alfafabrome> K1l how to check?
<k1l> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<k1l> you said it worked before and you isntalled fglrx
<alfafabrome> Yes it would boot to the desktop
<applepi> I have confirmed hwclock.conf doesn't do anything on desktop ubuntu 14.04 either
<ioria> alfafabrome, what's your video card ?  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<alfafabrome> K1l Yes still install sub process /use /bin/dpkg returned and error code (1)
<k1l> alfafabrome: ?
<ioria> alfafabrome,  maybe paste the error
<alfafabrome> K1l I didn't purge fglrx-updates before purge fglrx-updates, so it was generating an error
<alfafabrome> K1l desktop back up
<alfafabrome> How to change the kernal?
<bSchool> my webserver, apache, when i go to site/ redirects to site/mail where would this redirect be done. I recently installed iredmail if that's useful
<k1l> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa
<k1l> alfafabrome: ^
<k1l> maybe it tells it has issues with unity-control-center . then install unity-control-center  first and then run the command above again
<stryakr_> Running a relatively new install of 16.04.1, should my regular user be a part of the bluetooth group? I am having trouble adding devices, specifically Logitech MX Master
<alkisg> stryakr_: no
<alfafabrome> K1l OK got that installing... Next?
<alfafabrome> K1l installed
<k1l> alfafabrome: sudo apt-get autoremove
<k1l> then reboot and see if its on 3.13 now
<promet> Has anyone successfully installed wayland on 16.04 lts with open source nvidia drivers?
<alfafabrome> K1l uname -r still reports 4.4 0-63-generic... Do I need to reboot
<promet> Pardon proprietary drivers, I mean to say
<alfafabrome> OK got it
<k1l> alfafabrome: yes, no kernel change without reboot
<alfafabrome> K1l makes sense
<Malmis> rypervenche well, i don't think this will be that much of a problem anymore.. after some deep analyzing of my iptables script i found out that i wasn't allowing any udp connections to a specific port which uses both tcp and udp..  but i will anyway try to find a solution to this, so that i won't see any iptables log outputs when running dmesg
<michal__> hello all, someone know how to figure out VLC installation on the newest LTS ubuntu ?\
<alkisg> sudo apt install vlc
<alfafabrome> K1l uname -r still says the same thing...
<k1l> alfafabrome: did you run my command exactly as showed? did you run autoremove?
<alfafabrome> K1l 4.4.0-63-generic
<k1l> alfafabrome: details matter  a lot
<alfafabrome> Both
<michal__> @alkisg try it if you have clean install nevest ubuntu
<k1l> michal__: run "sudo apt update"   first
<coffeeguy> hi how do you "re-run your boot loader[grub]"
<k1l> alfafabrome: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> coffeeguy: sudo update-grub
<coffeeguy> oh ty ty ty k1l  :)
<michal__> it says libgles1-mesa is needed but i can not install it
<michal__> mayby they remove/change some repositores or packs
<k1l> michal__: put all the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<michal__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24036027/
<k1l> michal__: try to install libgles1-mesa and see what the issue is
<coffeeguy> is this bad k1l ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24036033/
<k1l> coffeeguy: just a warning, not an errir
<coffeeguy> kk thank you k1l
<alfafabrome> K1l OK that is done
<michal__> @kil i tried this but it says these is unstable
<k1l> coffeeguy: just put a # in front of GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<k1l> michal__: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<coffeeguy> ok k1l will do ty :)
<michal__> @kil 16.04.2
<k1l> michal__: please preface the command with "LANG=C" and show the output here
<michal__> how to do it ?
<Scotty_> Can anyone help with a pairing issue of a Logitech T630 mouse in Xubuntu?
<k1l> michal__: LANG=C sudo apt install libgles1-mesa | nc termbin.com 9999
<michal__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24036069/
<bSchool> my webserver, apache, when i go to site/ redirects to site/mail where would this redirect be done. I recently installed iredmail if that's useful
<alfafabrome> K1l did you get it?
<k1l> alfafabrome: you need to show the link here
<alkisg> michal__: run export LANG=C so that all the output is in english for the next commands. Then run: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy libgles1-mesa => and then put that output to pastebin
<k1l> michal__: make sure the -updates and the -security repos are enabled in system settings
<alkisg> michal__: it's possible that the problem is that your local ubuntu servers are not up to date
<alkisg> If so, you can either wait for them to sync, or you can switch to the main servers
<alkisg> The apt-cache command above will tell us
<k1l> its not grabbing the libgles1-mesa from the update repo, that is the issue
<Apachez> whats the proper way to change the width of scrollbars in ubuntu 16.10?
<alkisg> I think his updates repo is not updated :)
<alkisg> I've seen this 3 times so far with local ubuntu servers... :(
<alkisg> They should somehow implement atomic updates
<michal__> mayby i can change ubuntu server to other one ?
<alkisg> michal__: first, tell us the output of the commands I said
<k1l> michal__: are the named repos enabled in the system settings?
<michal__> alkisg there is two commands:
<michal__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24036069/
<michal__> all repos exept source is enabled
<alfafabrome> K1l http://termbin.com/2z2a
<alkisg> michal__: you didn't run the command I"m asking for: apt-cache policy libgles1-mesa
<k1l> alfafabrome: looks like you didnt run my command as explained.
<michal__> @alkisg https://paste.ubuntu.com/24036118/
<Scotty_> I ran bluetoothctl and can power on, agent on and then apparently discover the mouse, but when I try to pair it, it all goes south.  Anyone have any ideas?
<k1l> alfafabrome:  "sudo apt-get install -y --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> michal__: the problem is in the pl ubuntu server; it has old packages
<alkisg> michal__: run: software-properties-gtk, and select the "main" server there
<alkisg> michal__: then run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<alkisg> michal__: usually, the server will sync itself in a few days and local people won't have that issue anymore
<michal__> alkisg: it help! many thanks! :)
<alkisg> michal__: you're welcome, now you can run software-properties-gtk again and put it back to the pl server if you want
<michal__> alkisg: there is difference between PL and Global? exept download speed ?
<alkisg> michal__: normally they should be the same, but some times local servers get the packages a few days later, and in the mean time they have issues like the one you just saw
<michal__> alkisg: thanks, so i leave this as it now :)
<alkisg> ok
<Scotty_> Id like to try some basic troubleshooting, but I am not sure where to start.  Bluetooth does not, apparently, see my phone, my Garmin Vivoactive HR nor, more importantly, my mouse.
<alfafabrome> K1l I typed exactly what you asked here is  a term in of it... Http://termbin.com/5th8
<k1l> alfafabrome: sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<k1l> alfafabrome: after that is done, reboot
<karlo|R|evelator> hi
<michal__> hi
<juan_> hi
<juan_> so many people, and yet, so much silence...
<bekks> And you disturbed it.
<OerHeks> i just typed my password, see ?
<Bashing-om> juan_: Support only . chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Herbalist> yea but we can't say anything unless it's about Ubuntu
<juan_> g'by then
<Herbalist> bye
<Thorax> Can anyone tell me the Ubuntu live cd password?
<Thorax> 16.10 version sorry
<sonicwind2> guys... my upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04.2 LTS went bad... got errors at the splash screen on reboot and it's stuck there... I can get to tty1 and tty 7... can't log in though... how can I get out of this safely? reboot or shutdown.
<sonicwind2> live cd username is usually ubuntu with NO password
<k1l> Thorax: password? ther should not be a password
<Thorax> In the live environment, you can logout. Then if i want to log back in with a different DE, ie, Unity8, i need a username and password
<k1l> Thorax: user is ubuntu, password is not set
<Thorax> k1l, DOH!
<Thorax> Cheers buddy
<Thorax> Wow, Unity8 is.... not ready
<sonicwind2> should I just hold the power button down or is there a better way?
<alfafabrome> K1l here is the latest Linux image grep.  Http://termbin.com/dsmp
<alfafabrome> K1l lost the desktop again. With the last apt purge
<k1l> alfafabrome: does "sudo apt-get autoremove" remove something like the 4l4 kernels?
<alfafabrome> No
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-63-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-63-generic
<alfafabrome> K1l that got rid of some stuff, checking
<alfafabrome> K1l uname -r now reports 3.13.0-109-generic
<harkonen> hello
<jcjordyn120> how can I fix grub? it's just falling back to the command line.
<alfafabrome>  K1l still has one 4.4 entry, I don't know how to get rid of it. Http://termbin.com/n35x
<k1l> alfafabrome: apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic
<alfafabrome> K1l OK everything now 3.13 what now  ... Reinstalling xserver again?
<k1l> alfafabrome: reboot, then you should be on 3.13 kernel
<serverresc> hi all
<jcjordyn120> I think it might be the config file in the efi partition
<Apachez> whats the proper way to change the width of scrollbars in ubuntu 16.10?
<serverresc>  Coming here as a last resort - been thru SO and listservs with no luck. Upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04 and fails into emergency mode during networking service startup. Looks related to the migration from upstart to systemd. Any recommendations for debug / fix?
<serverresc> logs say "unable to connect to upstart - connection refused" (duh, because systemd replaced)
<k1l> serverresc: 15.10 already had systemd
<serverresc> why would ifup still be trying to use upstart? i removed upstart from the ifup scripts folder
<alfafabrome> K1l yes I am on 3.13 but without a desktop
<k1l> did the upgrade itself work properly? did you see errors? can you upload the dmesg from that system to a pastebin?
<k1l> alfafabrome: try to use nomodeset in grub. then install fglrx
<serverresc> k1l: thanks, one moment
<serverresc> k1l: http://imgur.com/7LYgkfQ for upstart problem dmesg
<abysmalweight> help. any good samaritan can help me with mic connected in combo jack of a laptop but being detected as headphones?
<abysmalweight> been googling a fair bit but without success
<k1l> serverresc: there are stil upstart scripts and wrappers in use. so just deleting something because of the name is not the best way
<OerHeks> abysmalweight, maybe the jack input is different http://www.cablechick.com.au/resources/image/trrs-diagram2.jpg
<serverresc> k1l: gotcha - is there a migration script / application? how do i at least get the machine to succesfully boot (with networking?)
<k1l> serverresc: i dont see a reason to not boot there.
<OerHeks> abysmalweight, then you need something like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/6ByWv.jpg
<abysmalweight> OerHeks, it's actually a headset (logitech h110) with two jacks (one red, one green) but I really only want the mic (red) so that is the one i plugged
<serverresc> k1l: the boot bails into emergency mode right after that notice (every other job/process reports started successfully); additionally, I can trigger another bailing into emergency mode by running `systemctl restart systemd-resolved`
<deezee> I use to have problems with mic and was a variety of reasons
<deezee> hunt and peek till it works
<serverresc> k1l: and another possibly related issue, it failed a bit earlier in the process because em2 failed to raise, once I commented out em2 in interfaces it proceeded boot to the upstart related messages
<alfafabrome> K1l OK fglrx  installed but I don't have a desktop, only a blank black screen on a grub boot to command prompt... What now?
<alfafabrome> Or a grub boot
<k1l> does nomodeset work?
<k1l> is your card supported by the fglrx version from then? you wanted to run 14.04 with fglrx, so i guess it does?
<alfafabrome> K1l yes
<alfafabrome> Yes
<OerHeks> ati 6800 isn't it?
<alfafabrome> Radeon 6400/7400
<alfafabrome> I am booted to nomodeset now
<alfafabrome> K1l where to go now?
<scott_tams> d0lzNB74Udfhi7YaRcWsTZ
<k1l> alfafabrome: does nomodeset work and boot to a desktop? does it work without?
<k1l> alfafabrome: look at dmesg and Xorg.0.log what is going wrong
<dgm78> Hi! My Ubuntu/Armbian not connecting wireless on startup... after boot need "killall -q wpa_supplicant && /etc/init.d/networking restart", but these commands not work in rc.local... why?
<k1l> dgm78: is this raspbian?
<dgm78> kll: not, armbian
<k1l> dgm78: look if the armbian guys offer support there. we dont know what they changed to ubuntu
<Curiousss> hi, am studying Ethical Hacking and now i want security from all those attacks i know. decided to leave windows and using ubuntu in vm for a while. i want to ask a question that how much hardened i can make ubuntu ?
<Curiousss> or should i use any other distribution for general purpose? can i block all onine and local network attacks and all those system hacking attacks in ubuntu? (by means of installing trusted applications that ubuntu provide) ?
<OerHeks> Curiousss, depends on many things: if you look for hardening guides, make sure they are written for systemD 16.04 and on
<serverrescu> would it be more likely that fstab issue is causing emergency mode more than a networking / ntp issue?
<serverrescu> I suspected networking because that's the last thing in the journalctl log - but I also had errors about cryptswap and now I think that partition might not be mounting
<OerHeks> check the 'emergencycode'  for details
<k1l> serverrescu: yes. systemd is very picky about fstab. much more than upstart. so look at dmesg
<serverrescu> OerHeks: how can I do that? 'emergencycode' in terminal says command not found
<scootergrisen> If i select danish language during live boot Ubuntu it is in english when Ubuntu desktop is started. Are translations not included in the live ISO so that it does not have to be downloaded/installed in settings?
<serverrescu> k1l: aha. great
<alfafabrome> K1l fglrx: module verification failed signature or key missing -tainting kernel??? Is this normal?
<Walex> scootergrisen: most likely the live CD is fairly small.
<k1l> alfafabrome: load that logs to a pastebin and link them here
<Curiousss> OerHeks: can you tell me if i can implement some kind of sandbox environment for apps like browsers in ubuntu? or a best approach to stop injected malwares, trojans in web traffic in ubuntu? so i can start from a point to learn about it in my vm before i start using ubuntu as a main OS ?
<alfafabrome> K1l http://termbin.com/kapa
<serverrescu> my fstab has "swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation" and then a commented out UUID with below: "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" - suspicious?
<serverrescu> I'll comment out the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 and reboot to see if that does anyhting
<scootergrisen> Wales: its 1.6GB (ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso)
<Curiousss> OerHeks: you know i used Qubes for some time and it's an amazing secure OS, but it make my GPU power useless when it comes to cracking with CUDA technology, so i have to consider about an OS that could also utilize my CUDA GPU power. but then i can't see how i secure myself from being hacked from so many type of attacks
<scootergrisen> Walex: i just tried selecting Deutsh and that translation is included it seems.
<k1l> alfafabrome: there is no error on that boot. look at the old dmesg and Xorg.log in /var/log/ from the boot that didnt work
<scootergrisen> Where can i see what languages are included in the live ISO?
<serverrescu> Still bailing into emergency mode during boot... I commented out the sda6 entry in fstab, why is it still trying to mount it?
<jcjordyn120> I fixed it with boot-repair :D
<mcphail> Curiousss: you can use firejail to sandbox apps in a simple manner
<Curiousss> mcphail: thank you i am checking it up now :)
<alfafabrome> K1l dmesg.0 says failed to spawn thermald main process: unable to execute: no such file or directory.   Last line says init Nvidia main process (1115) terminated with status 127
<alfafabrome> Endoflog
<serverrescu> the end of journalctl says "no servers can be used, exiting", then emergency mode. is it really caused by ntp? x1l
<Curiousss> mcphail: hey thank you, that looks good
<MarkB2> I'm running 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit and would like to install NVidia's video driver.  Downloaded the package, learned it wanted X stopped, stopped X using sudo service lightdm stop (that worked), then started the installer.  The installer then outputs a message saying the pre-install script filed and to look at a log file.
<MarkB2> Hmm... did that get cut off?
<MarkB2> Nope.. did here, though.  Anyway..
<MarkB2> I look at the pre-install script and there is a note there that the shell script is there to prevent NVidia from overwriting ubuntu's nvidia driver.
<riataman> Hey
<riataman> I want to disable usb drives automount
<riataman> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<riataman> but is still happening, even after a reboot
<riataman> any ideas?
<MarkB2> Well, I have two displays on the computer via a near antique 6200 interface, both are showing the same image, and I would like to get a true 2-display system.
<MarkB2> xrandr reports it only sees one screen.
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out what prevents an umount if `lsof` doesn't contain the name of the mountpoint?
<vlt> I get "umount: /home: device is busy." but no user is logged in.
<quesker> just installed 12.04 server.  apt-get install nfs-common gives some weird errors about impossible situation
<alfafabrome> K1l  how to get this working?
<quesker> here are the actual errors    http://paste.ubuntu.com/24037062/
<scootergrisen> Where can i se the source code for the ISO desktop live images?
<vlt> quesker: apt-get update
<vlt> quesker: (12.04 will be EOL soon)
<quesker> ok
<jpthing> sudo apt-get source <module> <destination>
<quesker> I did update and still same errors.  now trying upgrade
<quesker> hopefully still at 12.04 after "upgrade"
<OerHeks> scootergrisen, 4 discs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.2/release/source/
<jpthing> You should always 'update' and the 'upgrade' a OS before using it.
<scootergrisen> Can i browse the code online?
<quesker> still same errors after both update and upgrade
<vlt> quesker: upgrade is safe.
<OerHeks> scootergrisen, nope, you can grab your copy
<vlt> quesker: I mean it won't change from 12.04.*
<quesker> right
<scootergrisen> ok i will
<quesker> some errors like this from apt-get update   W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<vlt> quesker: How did you install?
<quesker> from a iso I downloaded from ubuntu
<quesker> (in a vm)
<quesker> on esxi if that matters
<jewel> Hi all, hope everyone's day is going well! Does anyone know how to make it so I can log into SSH on my server without logging into my user profile?
<compdoc> jewel, create a new user and password, and make sure the user is in the same groups as you
<wedgie> jewel: what do you mean by "profile?"
<jewel> Well - when I start my ubuntu server it asks me for my Server login
<jewel> if I don't enter my user login, SSH refuses to connect with an authkey
<wedgie> jewel: maybe you mean this: instead of ssh <hostname>   you want ssh jewl@<hostname> ??
<erekt> i have a problem with shitskins/niggers what can i do?
<wedgie> jewel: or are you asking about how to set up keys?
<jewel> I have my user's key set up and working properly.
<bsmith093> i'm trying to get a script to iterate over every file in a directory, and all subdirectories, but the folders and files are practically guaranteed to have spaces in them. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24037124/ that's what i have, how do i fix it, i keep getting "path must precede expression"
<wedgie> bsmith093: better asked in #bash, but you can either use globstar or find -exec
<jewel> When logged in from the computer itself, everything works as it should. When not logged into a user, even if I specify the user@hostname or just hostname, I get a connection refused
<jewel> the problem is only when I reboot from SSH
<wedgie> jewel: so you can't ssh at all? Is sshd running? Does your firewall allow connections to port TCP 22?
<quesker> ok here is what I had to do to solve those weird apt-get errors
<quesker> I did apt-get clean and then I did rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* and then I did apt-get update again
<wedgie> bsmith093: seriously thoug, join #bash and ask there. They can get you sorted out in a jiffy
<quesker> found answer on stackexchange
<bsmith093> wedgie: k
<jewel> When I log into the server physically, I am able to SSH fine. When I try to log in with the server freshly booted, but not logged into a user account, it refuses my connection. I've tried a few stackexchange articles and ubuntu forums pages about the problem, but to no avail
<quesker> bsmith093:  answer number 1 here    http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls
<jewel> I've tried concatenating the authkeys from my user /home/user/.ssh/ directory to my /root/.ssh/ directory
<wedgie> jewel: connection refused meas your firewall is blockint it or sshd isn't running.
<bsmith093> quesker: will globstar fix it?
<jewel> How would I get my server to automatically start the sshd without me physically logging into the computer itself? That's my first route at least - unless not being logged in affects my firewall
<quesker> the link tells you how to do it
<jewel> I appreciate the help by the way :)
<wedgie> bsmith093: if you want to do globstar, ''shopt -s globstar; for file in **/*; do if [[ -f "$file]]; then <the rest>''
<wedgie> err, space before ]]
<PickledEggs> jewel: sudo systemctl enable sshd
<quesker> I just do find . | while read -r f; do something with "*f"
<PickledEggs> but it's strange that it would just start when you logged it unless you're manually starting it each time
<quesker> oops "$f" I mean
<k1l_> jewel: do you have encrypted home folder?
<jewel> I do
<wedgie> quesker: that's more or less what he is doing, and it will break if there is whitespace or other characters in the file names
<jewel> oh wow that might be the problem
<quesker> not if you quote it
<PickledEggs> k1l_: good thought, I wouldn't have thought of that (at least for a while)
<wedgie> what if there is a newline in his filename?
<k1l_> jewel: i am sure that is the issue then. since locally logging in mounts it, after that the ssh login works.
<quesker> then he is retarded for making such a file  :)
<wedgie> quesker: you're assming that he is creating the files.
<bsmith093> quesker, wedgie, i'm new to scripting in general, i can mostly read this, and , afaik, in this fileset there will *never* be a newline in the path or name
<jewel> is there a way to set it so if the user is not mounted, I can mount it?
<bsmith093> because newlines in names is insane!
<wedgie> bsmith093: basically with globstar, the **/* will expand to all files and directories. The [[ -f "$file" ]] is ot make sure it is a file. The rest is the same as you've got alreaedy
<wedgie> bsmith093: insane, but perfectly legal.
<bsmith093> wedgie: forgive my ignorance, like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24037173/
<bsmith093> the "while read r" stuff works fine in the current dir, now i just need it to expand it's scope to all files walking down a certain folder, recursively.
<wedgie> you're missing a "then" but other than that looks reasonable
<wedgie> missing a "fi" also
<bsmith093> where'she fi go, i dont see a place where it's needed?
<wedgie> its the end of the "if". So, probably after line 12
<jewel> is there a way to change my user mount to an unencrypted one when logged into it or do I have to reinstall the ubuntu server?
<bsmith093> wedgie: this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24037184/
<quesker> ok I just tested and my solution doesn't work with files with newlines but it works with files with spaces
<quesker> (in the name)
<bsmith093> quesker: there are also folders with spaces, nearly all of them.
<wedgie> bsmith093: looks better. The indentation is a little funny, but that's cosmetic.
<quesker> doesn't matter
<Dragon64> Jewel, you could cheat and create a new user and then just copy your files over and chown them
<bsmith093> wedgie: i pieced this together from smarter people. ;)
<jewel> thanks for the idea Dragon!! :)
<quesker> make a file with newlines in the name and try to do anything with it...
<quesker> bash doesn't seem to handle it well
<wedgie> quesker: it handles it just fine if you do it right. And find . | whatever isn't doing it right.
<quesker> like I said, try it.  let me know how tab completion works out for you
<wedgie> bsmith093: what is line 14 doing?
#ubuntu 2017-02-21
<bsmith093> wedgie: soe black magic to pull the first 15 non-blnk lins out and throw them in a csv file.
<wedgie> bsmith093: unless i'm misunderstanding, that should probably be inside of the "fi"
<wedgie> becuase you only wnat to do that for files (as opposed to directories)
<quesker> haha this is hilarious.  only ubuntu bash has problems with the newline file
<bsmith093> that would explain why output.csv was pukin all over my terminal :)
<quesker> tried on a real linux and it works fine
<bsmith093> i work with what i have, and seriously, linebreaks in a file name!?!?!
<quesker> weird.  ps says I am in bash but this isn't real bash. if I exec a new bash it works fine
<wedgie> quesker: probably dash
<k1l_> ubuntu/debian uses dash for scripts.
<quesker> oh ok
<bsmith093> wedgie: i'm tryingto read these https://uploadfiles.io/4dc111
<bsmith093> that block at the beginning , into a csv, so i can SQAL it.
<bsmith093> *sql
<azuraveyes> hay Wire Shark say that the Permissions are denied i have have look everywhere, i cant seemed to figure it out, Can anyone explain??
<bazhang> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0+g5368c50-1 (yakkety), package size 5 kB, installed size 58 kB
<bsmith093> quesker: basically i want it turned into this "Little Helper","by Sheryl Nantus","X-Files","English","Completed","1999-03-16","1999-03-16","2017-02-18 01:44:55","K+","1","1,030","www.fanfiction.net","https://www.fanfiction.net/s/4/1/","https://www.fanfiction.net/u/3284/Sheryl-Nantus","Sometimes the worst person you want to see when sick is the best..."
<wedgie> bsmith093: reading up through Summary?
<bsmith093> yes
<bazhang> what do you mean permissions
<abysmalweight> help. any good samaritan can help me with mic connected in combo jack of a laptop but being detected as headphones?
<azuraveyes> lol
<abysmalweight> it's actually a headset (logitech h110) with two jacks (one red, one green) but I really only want the mic (red) so that is the one i plugged
<bsmith093> but again for every txt file in a folder, recursively, not to hammer the point but thats my current noo issue.
<azuraveyes> drone
<azuraveyes> just Install Geforce Driver i Literally just had that problem
<azuraveyes> The software is on the webpage
<OerHeks> abysmalweight, buy a converter, you need something like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/6ByWv.jpg
<OerHeks> hardwareproblem, not software
<doc|work> hey, using xubuntu, on resume I get a dialog for "Authenticate" which reads "To update the software catalog, you need to authenticate". Details are Action: org.debian.apt.update-cache. Anyone know how to make it so I don't need to auth every time?
<abysmalweight> OerHeks, i went to the shops and couldnt find it. but i dont understand why i just couldnt just connect the mic jack and use it as a mic
<abysmalweight> in the same way that you can connect headphones to a microphone input and use em as a mic
<linggao> Hi all,  Has anyone tried using rpi3 on-board wifi with Ubuntu 16.04?
<azuraveyes> http://azuraveyes25.wixsite.com/home
<azuraveyes> lmao
<OerHeks> abysmalweight, it is a mic/head combo, so 1 connection more than normal stereo
<azuraveyes> any one know how to fix wire shark Permissions??
<abysmalweight> the thing is i only need the microphone from the headset, i am ok with getting the sound from the laptop speaker. So I thought that if I could just plug in the microphone jack I could just use the mic
<abysmalweight> Isnt that possible?
<OerHeks> abysmalweight, lolz, you keep asking over and over the same thing
<abysmalweight> sorry, I may not be understanding you
<AndChat|188244> I have  finally got fglrx installed. And if I boot with nomodeset I can get to a command line, but I cannot boot to a desktop 1kl has been helping me all day.  Can anyone tell me what iam missing now?
<wedgie> bsmith093: i'm not smart enough. But I'm sure there's a graceful way to do this. Really really suggest asking in #bash
<abysmalweight> so it is not possible to just use the microphone of the headset by connecting just the mic jack?
<abysmalweight> btw thanks for your help OerHeks
<abysmalweight> if only I had spent $5 for a usb one AKDJAKLDSDJK
<abysmalweight> more
<AndChat|188244>  OerHeks any ideas?
<salamanderrake> is there a way to reset file associations?
<LooCfur> kunwon1 bans people for no reason at all, just thought I'd bring it to your attention
<OerHeks> AndChat|188244,  i have seen k1l and you reinstalling 3.13 and fglrx all day indeed
<tarball> hello everyone, I created a list of installed packages with aptitude. can I use this list to install all the packages in a new system?
<OerHeks> maybe time for a fresh install?
<elricsfate> tarball: That likely shouldn't create an issue. Have you considered scripting it for posterity?
<AndChat|188244> Fresh install would wipe out all we did, wouldn't it?
<tarball> elricsfate, I dont know about posterity
<elricsfate> tarball: You can use either basic bash scripting or something like ansible quite easily
<elricsfate> tarball: It means "Do it for the future"
<AndChat|188244> OerHeks is  there a way to install kernel 3.13 and fglrx from binaries?
<elricsfate> tarball: Are you familiar with automation tools like ansible?
<abysmalweight> OerHeks, I am just trying a headset I have for my phone (with the 3 layers on the jack like the picture you sent me) but it is only recognised as a headphone. Its mic doesnt work either. So I guess must be a software problem
<tarball> elricsfate, not as of now :) but I think I found my answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/252734/apt-get-mass-install-packages-from-a-file
<OerHeks> AndChat|188244, Didn't you have the original kernel now? ..
<elricsfate> tarball: you might be interested in doing the getting started
<elricsfate> Ansible can handle more than just installing the packages, it can also do things like placing yoiur config files in place.
<tarball> elricsfate, ansible looks like a non-ubuntu thingy
<elricsfate> tarball: Ansible is distro agnostic
<AndChat|188244> OerHeks I am on 3.13 and have fglrx installed but the desktop doesn't load
<elricsfate> It's right there in the repos
<elricsfate> tarball: Do apt-get install ansible
<Colombo> Hi, I have installed new 16.04 from life CD, but for some reason, apt-update refuse to work. I get all the "403" and "Does not have release".
<elricsfate> Though you'd probably want the updated version
<Colombo> For some reason, I can install packages, but not update.
<tarball> elricsfate, I might do the getting started in a bit :)
<elricsfate> good luck
<Seven_Six_Two> Colombo, you rebooted?
<Colombo> There is proxy, but I have set system-wide proxy and have proxy in my .bashrc file. And I can install packages.
<Seven_Six_Two> without the cd
<Colombo> Seven_Six_Two: several times, this is like third day. It was not enabled in NAS originally, but now it is.
<Dragon64> Columbo, what error do you get when trying to update?
<Colombo> I tried to clean cache and everything.
<Seven_Six_Two> what is the exact command that you're trying to update with
<Colombo> sudo apt update and sudo apt-get update
<Seven_Six_Two> try this one
<Dragon64> Columbi, what error fo you get in return?
<Seven_Six_Two> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tarball> elricsfate, thank you for your hints. ciao!
<Colombo> Seven_Six_Two: I am telling you that it fails on apt-get update
<elricsfate> tarball: NP, peace out
<Seven_Six_Two> Colombo, you're telling me that you did        sudo apt update
<Seven_Six_Two> which is wrong
<Colombo> Seven_Six_Two: if you read carefully, you could find out that I tried BOTH.
<Dragon64> sudo apt update works in 16.10
<Dragon64> or should
<Seven_Six_Two> Dragon64, really?
<Dragon64>  yes, they rebuilt apt poackage
<Colombo> Dragon64:  Error X forbidden
<Dragon64> you dont need the get anymore
<uxfi> Lt Colombo
<Dragon64> Columbo, is there more to it than that or not?
<Colombo> and then X does not have release file, updating from this repository can't be done securely.
<Colombo> Dragon64: 403
<Dragon64> I'm thinking the mirror you have been using is having some issues, but why you can install i dont know
<Colombo> Seven_Six_Two: yes, really, apt is a new api that is supposed to be for end-user, it has graphical output if terminal supports it and everything.
<Colombo> I will try it to US. Maybe New Zealand is not working or so.
<Seven_Six_Two> slick. I'll take a look. thanks
<abysmalweight> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade. mic, i command u to work!!!
<Dragon64> maybe
<Dragon64> you can specify it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Colombo> I know, not working.
<Colombo> Does apt need some special proxy?
<LooCfur> kunwon1, perhaps you have a ban in the list that's catching the dude by accident? He's not just trolling. Also LOL @ the nonsense doxing someone did on you. It's all over the net... they'd do more damage if they didn't go so overboard, eh?
<kunwon1> LooCfur: this channel isn't interested in your problems, please let it go
<Dragon64> Columbo, apt should be reaching the net same way everything else on your box does.
<LooCfur> kunwon1, I'm an ass like that. It's more fun to bring it around than evade.  It causes more senseless drama.
<Dragon64> Columbo, try specifying a source from kernal.org. its usually fairly stable and fast'
<doc|work> LooCfur, take it to a private message. Some of us have questions that need answering.
<Colombo> solved, so I had to specify proxy in apt.conf as well:/
<Colombo> weird, I didnt had to do it on my first machine:/
<Colombo> weird, it was done automatically?
<lerner> so, can I leave x, go to , say, tty6and from there with my computer on, access grub to turn spalsh screen off?
<glache> hi
<glache> Is HexChat a safe IRC client to use?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> ask for more in #hexchat glache
<glache> Is it a noob IRC client?
<bazhang> glache, there is no reason to ask that here
<asus> 安装cannon lbp 2900打印机，装完之后空有打印进程，不出纸张，有朋友能够解决一下吗
<salamanderrake> glache: /join #hexchat
<glache> alright, ty
<pavlos> !cn | asus
<ubottu> asus: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> asus linuxprinting.org and english here
<asus> ok
<linggao> Post again: Hi all,  has anyone tried to using the on-board wifi with Ubuntu 16.04 on a RPi3 device?
<bazhang> linggao, tell us the exact chipset please
<pavlos> linggao, http://askubuntu.com/questions/775597/how-to-use-onboard-wifi-on-raspberry-pi-3-with-ubuntu-server-16-04
<lerner> has your system ever failed to turn off due to a daemon network, like tor or freenet?
<lerner> like, clicking to turn off, and seeing the splash screen
<lerner> and nothing else, not shutting down
<linggao> bazhang, not sure what you are asking for, it is the Rasberry Pi 3 model B.
<bazhang> linggao, the exact model of the wifi chip
<linggao> pavlos, thanks for the pointer. we will try that. Do you know if it works with the latest kernel (4.4.0-1009-raspi2)?
<uxfi> Does anyone still use Empathy for chat/IM? Does it work well?
<drjam> oh wow havent heard that name for a while
<uxfi> drjam its deaD?
<DarkPsydeLord> is empathy still a thing?
<uxfi> I guess I haven't used the built in apps for a while either
<uxfi> No idea
<uxfi> is it?
<DarkPsydeLord> i use rambox
<bazhang> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.12-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 696 kB, installed size 3387 kB
<uxfi> DarkPsydeLord  whats that do?
<uxfi> oh so it is
<drjam> not sure man, but lots of people are skypers vibers or facebookers
<uxfi> yeah I use Skype
<uxfi> I remember having pulse audio issues with my Mic
<uxfi> I fixed that though
<uxfi> Had to reet the levels
<DarkPsydeLord> well i can add whatsapp irc skype fbmessenger irc clients and several others in the same client
<DarkPsydeLord> so pretty much the only thing i use
<linggao> bazhang, here is the specification. https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-b/
<w9qbj>  where to find SkypeForLinux - Ubuntu - that has video enabled?
<uxfi> DarkPsydeLord  oh its one of those things?
<uxfi> I do like that
<uxfi> w9qbj  the SKype website no?
<DarkPsydeLord> uxfi: also it is open source
<uxfi> that is good
<w9qbj> Skype.com has old ones, apt-get downs one without video.
<DarkPsydeLord> i thought we dont use apt-get anymore
<w9qbj> DarkPsydeLord, what do you use
<DarkPsydeLord> apt
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt install wathevaiwannainstall
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe a -y included
<w9qbj> trying it now
<w9qbj> still looks like S4L does not have not video - I'm using 16.04, the old 14.04 did have one that worked.
<bsmith093> wedgie: i keep getting "cannot send to channel" whenever i try and post anything there.
<bsmith093> in #bash
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. quick question. I have a server with 2 network cards adn i am pulling in UDP trafffic but its all on eth0.. i want to load balance between eth0 and eth1... so i set routes for certain udp from eth1 and others from eth0.. eth1 not working .. eth0 is ok .. any idea ?
<DarkPsydeLord> put em in different processors?
<DarkPsydeLord> Prelude2004c: can you show your ifconfig output
<DarkPsydeLord> also /etc/network/interfaces:
<Prelude2004c> http://pastebin.com/raw/wKdXLHLs
<Prelude2004c> http://pastebin.com/raw/gdufXx2D
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm strange i wonder if its the route
<DarkPsydeLord> route outputs?
<Prelude2004c> http://pastebin.com/raw/B9MHjRHW
<Prelude2004c> they are differnet cards so.. i dont understand why system would  not route the second card
<w9qbj> DarkPsydeLord,   Thanks, the latest apt did install and now video is working.
<DarkPsydeLord> yw w9qbj
<DarkPsydeLord> Prelude2004c: did you enabled IP forwarding between your two interfaces on the server?
<Budhnop> hi all quick question, Ive just installed SSH, I removed it from /etc/init.d, also tried to put it to "manual" in ssh.override, but the service keep starting at boot... Where can I remove a service from starting up.
<Prelude2004c> ip forwarding no.. but why would i do that ?
<Prelude2004c> its local to the card.. it doesn't actually forward anything
<Prelude2004c> both cards are setting on a switch with the UDP signal
<DarkPsydeLord> oh i got all that wrong then
<Prelude2004c> normally i would do this when using somethign like pimd or whatever
<Prelude2004c> no this is straight up ,  2 network cards sitting on the same UDP swithc.. eth0 pulls fine and eth1 does not
<DarkPsydeLord> lemme think a lil bit about this
<DarkPsydeLord> Budhnop: sudo update-rc.d ssh disable
<DarkPsydeLord> Budhnop: and this to remove itsudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<mlw> does anyone here know of a way to disable to auto-mute that kicks in when you lower the volume to 0 via the keyboard?
<Prelude2004c> anyone else ? i am not getting this
<DarkPsydeLord> Prelude2004c: im kind of thinking what do you need to configure but im clueless
<DarkPsydeLord> Prelude2004c: it seems everything is working
<Prelude2004c> actually i got it
<Prelude2004c> has to do with rp_filter
<Prelude2004c> echo 2 > rp_filter does it
<DarkPsydeLord> o lol
<DarkPsydeLord> this goes to the things i have to read about folder
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm i see
<Prelude2004c> DarkPsydeLord > thank you
<DarkPsydeLord> sysctl will have that config
<DarkPsydeLord> Prelude2004c: yw i did my best now ive learned something new
<uxfi> DarkPsydeLord;  whats up
<DarkPsydeLord> hey uxfi waddup
<wolftune> Hi folks. I have old Ubuntu install on external drive. I want to move the home directory to the new Ubuntu install on internal drive. What's the simplest way to do this, preserving permissions as needed etc?
<wolftune> I know I should boot off an Ubuntu live USB to do this
<DarkPsydeLord> wolftune: never tried this but you should give it a try  http://askubuntu.com/questions/812675/moving-home-folder-to-new-installation-of-ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> i usually have my /home folder on a separate partition
<wolftune> DarkPsydeLord: incidentally, it was in a seperate partition on the old drive, I just didn't bother doing that partition for the new install
<wolftune> I used to do that, but more recently I got convinced that it's not really worth it
<wolftune> that link looks good, came across many that seemed not as good when I was searching
<wolftune> thanks
<DarkPsydeLord> well i do since i share the home folder with other 2 distributions :S
<wolftune> wouldn't a shared home folder have *some* conflicts in terms of settings that are good for each distro?
<wolftune> or not really?
<wolftune> I totally see though how shared home between distros could make sense…
<DarkPsydeLord> well if you keep a /home for every distro you will end up messing something in one or other distro
<DarkPsydeLord> i point to the same partition under different confs like /home/arch /home/ubuntu
<wolftune> yeah, I could see how that's worse than a few odd prefs that differ between distros
<wolftune> ah
<DarkPsydeLord> that way i keep everything ordered but available to other distros
<w9qbj> About 2 weeks ago I changed from 14.04 to 16.04, new installation, but kept the same /home partition. The only problems were with my /home/me/bin  - till I added the needed /usr/bin that tat some of the scripts pointed to
<w9qbj> Luckily the .x* dir/files didn't give me any problems
<DarkPsydeLord> nice
<DarkPsydeLord> i kind of like rolling releases but i cant quit ubuntu hahaha
<mguy> does lenovo t420 run ubuntu 16.04 well
<bel_ki> http://www.calculate-linux.org/main/en/license
<bel_ki> calculate is a russian distr of gentoo
<bel_ki> sorry wring CH
<bel_ki> wrong*
<CrypticBash> Hey guys. I have a quick and easy question for you
<xrandr> CrypticBash: the answer is 37
<CrypticBash> HAha
<CrypticBash> Is this 14.04 netboot http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/ -- the same as the server version of 14.04? It's been so dang long since I've touched ubuntu lol.
<xrandr> CrypticBash: could be the desktop edition
<xrandr> my network connection is slow here @ Starbucks
<xrandr> I am looking though
<CrypticBash> I'm trying to locate a netboot or minimal ISO for v14.04 but can't locate this anywhere.
<CrypticBash> server version of v14.04
<xrandr> CrypticBash: I think you can select what you want with the netboot
<CrypticBash> Seriously? If that's the case, then it will work perfectly fine.
<xrandr> I'm not seeing anything that is talking about editions. So I am guessing the installer will offer you the option for desktop or server
<wolftune> okay, I'm stuck, not happy with other instructions…
<wolftune> is there a way to copy old home files to new home when new home is encrypted while I am on live USB?
<CrypticBash> Sounds good. I'll give it a shot. Thanks xrandr.
<xrandr> CrypticBash: np
<cipher6> How do I kill a hung process?
<xrandr> cipher6: kill -9 <process id>
<cipher6> I've RTFM' but I can't figure out how to get the PID
<cipher6> xrandr: what's -9?
<xrandr> cipher6: ps aux |grep process_name
<xrandr> cipher6: -9 is SIGTERM. Kills the process
<cipher6> ps aux|grep process_name gave "No such file or dir?
<cipher6> nvm, got it
<xrandr> cipher6: substitute the process_name with the name of the program you are looking for
<cipher6> don't know what i"m looking at though.
<cipher6> OH
<cipher6> lol
<xrandr> the PID is the number in the first column
<cyberspectre> Trying to mount a DAV via davfs2. What is this guide not telling me? It doesn't work. http://techiech.blogspot.com/2013/04/mounting-webdav-directory-in-linux.html
<cipher6> xrandr: I was literally typing out that question, you read my mind
<xrandr> cyberspectre: What file manager are you using?
<cipher6> Hey that made it go away! Thanks
<xrandr> cipher6: no problem :)
<cyberspectre> xrandr, nautilus, but doing it via the file manager causes problems
<xrandr> cyberspectre: why?  davs://host/share   ie:  davs://my.davhost.com/my_files
<cyberspectre> xrandr, that works, but when trying to edit files in Atom or Sublime, it crashes
<xrandr> cyberspectre: permission error most likely on the dav host
<xrandr> what webdav server are you using?
<cyberspectre> xrandr, I can drag and drop files in and out of the DAV through nautilus without issue
<cipher6> cyberspectre: you might look for something that's not 3 years old! ;)
<cyberspectre> xrandr, https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/cannot-open-files-over-the-network-on-linux/8278
<cyberspectre> cipher6, I know... a lot of the other guides are extremely technical. I was hoping it'd be fairly easy
<xrandr> cyberspectre: if gEdit works, why do you need Atom or Sublime?
<cyberspectre> I really prefer to work with a more fully featured text editor
<DarkPsydeLord> i actually vim and nano
<xrandr> cyberspectre: can't say I am really sure. I use webdav, but that's for my cloud server. I don't use Atom or Sublime for it
<iron_heat> hi
<xrandr> hello iron_heat
<iron_heat> hi!
<xrandr> Please state the nature of your Ubuntu Emergency
<iron_heat> what??
<iron_heat> me?
<xrandr> eh, nevermind. Kind of a joke :)
<iron_heat> hahahaha ok
<xrandr> iron_heat: if you were a Star Trek Voyager fan, you'd get the reference :P
<xrandr> anyway. what's up iron_heat
<iron_heat> Hahaha! why do you say that? :v
 * xrandr looks inquisitively at iron_heat
<cyberspectre> Okay thank you xrandr
<xrandr> cyberspectre: no problem. WIsh I could have been more help. I am just not familiar with the software you are using.
<iron_heat> where they are
<iron_heat> na
<xrandr> iron_heat: O.o
<iron_heat> 7.7
<xrandr> oooookaaaaaay
<xrandr> moving right along
<iron_heat> 101011111010100101101010100101000010101010011101101010
<iron_heat> yes
<xrandr> Well I think I am going to make my way home
<xrandr> and hang out with my kitten
<iron_heat> o good
<iron_heat> usa?
<xrandr> yes
<iron_heat> do you like to cook
<OerHeks> https://supermarket.chef.io/cookbooks/ubuntu
<OerHeks> grinn
<Vustom> How can I run the below automatically when server restarts? Running Ubuntu 16.04
<Vustom> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/3FC1tQYl/
<wedgie> Vustom: simplest might be to put it in a script and put it in cron with @reboot
<Vustom> So I'd run crontab -e, put those commands with @reboot in front and run systemctl enable crond.service?
<newcoder> Are ubuntu and debian package names same?
<cipher6> newcoder: if they're in the same repository
<et09> sometimes when i open the gtk save dialog, it randomly opens abiword
<et09> idk how to debug
<James_Freewall> howdy howdy
<DarkPsydeLord> hi James_Freewall
<James_Freewall> sup d00d
<DarkPsydeLord> not much just chillin before my super meatboy session
<CrypticBash> Nice man, you pretty good at super meatboy? Shit's rough man.
<AndChat|188244> How to find the channel list?
<PickledEggs> not really an Ubuntu question - but type /list
<AndChat|188244> Thanks
<Bashing-om> !alis | AndChat|188244
<ubottu> AndChat|188244: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<AndChat|188244> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<PickledEggs> Bashing-om: Thanks! I actually didn't know about that - seems much easier than the giant list you get from /list
<Bashing-om> PickledEggs: Not to say getting kicked for flooding the channel from that long list output :)
<calmlb> been using solely mac os since 1999. two weeks ago bought new dell xps 15 with win 10. finally converted back to win machine. less than two weeks after purchase, erase installed ubuntu mate. not even two weeks on windows again.
<ljc> i'm trying to access a web server on port 9090 on ubuntu server. ufw is disabled but the port is still blocked
<calmlb> haven't really used linux for more than 2 weeks at a time over the years. thanks for all you do to support the wonderful community that made this install doable for me and easeful to customize.
<TheMarius> calmlb, i also like linux however i think im going the kde route next rather than unity
<TheMarius> and im not sure how well linux will do on this (surface pro - the toutchscreen issue)
<TheMarius> use toutchscreen alot on this ... no mouse.. only touchpad and screen
<wafflejock> TheMarius, would do some searching on the particular surface pro to see if there is multitouch support for that model, there are some multitouch modules in the kernel but depends on the particular hardware
<KalEl> I want to run Ubuntu from Windows, which is my primary OS. Planning to use Virtualbox. Which version should I install?
<wafflejock> KalEl, what do you want Ubuntu in virtual box for?
<wafflejock> KalEl, just asking cause would guide to say which one you should probably grab/install
<KalEl> I generally like the linux platform (I have it in work). I will mostly use it for writing codes, may be python and c++.
<wafflejock> KalEl, so you want to have a desktop environment that rules out server edition, other choice is particular version, 16.04 is the latest LTS next one with be 18.04, if you want newer software than came out with the april 2016 release you'd go a newer version number but means more frequent upgrades
<KalEl> Won't need a lot of GUI, just a clean interface and terminal mostly I suppose.
<wafflejock> KalEl, regarding desktop environment flavors that just depends on preference and hardware you have available to throw at it
<KalEl> I got a 4790k in the host machine with 32GB DDR3 and nVidia GPU
<wafflejock> If you want something lightweight and simple maybe Mate, Lubuntu, XFCE, the machine can handle whatever though, Gnome3 or KDE Plasma are typically more resource heavy but include more animations and blending
<wafflejock> or of course Unity the "default" if you like that
<KalEl> Thanks
<TheMarius> wafflejock, apparently it works well on surface
<TheMarius> not the chrome browser though which i use
<wafflejock> TheMarius, ah good to here... hmm bummer on the second part though
<KalEl> Will probably go with Gnome then
<wafflejock> dpi issues or something?
<wafflejock> KalEl, that's my preference :)
<TheMarius> idk ... firefox seems to need a plugin for toutchscreen support under linux aswell
<KalEl> How much space should I set aside for the system?
<KalEl> I mean HDD space
<TheMarius> guess its because linux is separate programs running on top of eachother, more than a unified "soup" like windows
<wafflejock> KalEl, Usually I give it at least 40GB with the virtual disks where it grows as it needs it, usually the system itself is like 20GB but if you have a big HDD more is "safer" for growing
<KalEl> I will need all compilers, vim, say emacs if I ever want to try evil... some lightweight GUI editor, and a good browser (Chrome?)
<xangua> TheMarius: gnome seems to be the desktop more focused to touchscreen
<TheMarius> we'll see.. it works fine for now
<TheMarius> (win on this machine)
<TheMarius> i have a desktop too though that runs linux
<TheMarius> and its perfect for that machine
<KalEl> I would switch to a native linux system if not for games. May be one day
<KalEl> I really use nothing else on Windows. Sigh.
<TheMarius> steam is getting pretty descent gaming options for linux
<KalEl> A lot of major titles still are specific. Witcher 3 for example. Sigh
<TheMarius> yeah if youre a dedicated gamer win is still the way to go, i game on ps4 though and i only really bother playing battlefield
<wafflejock> KalEl, yeah I have a desktop for that stuff and straight Ubuntu on my laptop, steam is helping with the game situation some though
<KalEl> If I get a Laptop, ubuntu (or something similar) will be my choice too by a wide margin
<et09> use arch lol
<et09> O:-)
<wafflejock> KalEl, I just checked I'm using 70GB for system type stuff but that includes some docker images and mongodb and lots of web projects, have another 150GB in my home but that's just virtual box images and downloads I need to clean up and some SDK stuff
<KalEl> May be 50 or 100GB then
<KalEl> thanks
<KalEl> Lastly, my earlier VDI (20gb) doesn't seem to allow me to upgrade the ubuntu installation. I think it's 15.04...
<KalEl> I will probably delete and reinstall then. I will need to transfer my home directory I suppose
<wafflejock> not sure if that is EOL but this might help if you want to upgrade
<KalEl> I will "tar -cvzf ~" and copy it over to host?
<wafflejock> !eolupgrade | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mozammel> Hi, I'm having a issue, composing mail on kmail, I cant get autocomplete of email. I'm using Kmail 5.2.5 ; plama 5.8.5, KUBUNTU 16.10, ... any help please
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<KalEl> Hmm looks a little hacky. May be I will go for a cleaner installation
<Gavin16> Any of you guys running 16.10?
<Bashing-om> Gavin16: Ask your real question :)
<Gavin16> I'm having really bad packet loss but only when wirelessly connected to my home wifi
<Gavin16> Been trying to fix it for days it's driving me off the wall so to speak
<KalEl> Question, with Gnome and virtual box additions, I could use Ubuntu windows seamlessly. Does it also work with any of Mate, Lubuntu, XFCE?
<Gavin16> So anyone know what's with the packet loss?
<c|oneman> i've reset my sources.list, but for some readon I get a bunch of failed to fetch  mipsel packages , when I'm  on x86. Did I turn on mips sources somewhere other than sources.list?
<KalEl> How is Mint different from Ubuntu if I only want Gnome?
<wafflejock> KalEl, not sure really regarding the vbox additions, I think it works with all of them but can't say I've used them in vb recently enough to recall usually headless linux or windows in a vm lately
<KalEl> Thanks wafflejock
<fada> i am trying to ssh in a machine but its not working.however ping seems to be fine
<fada> I have did a ssh-keygen and also copied the public keys to the host earlier
<wedgie> fada: what error message do you get?
<fada> wedgie: ssh: connect to host 192.168.198.130 port 22: Connection refused
<wafflejock> !mint | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wedgie> fada: is openssh-server installed? Does your firewall allow port TCP 22?
<wafflejock> KalEl, Mint as far as I know basically uses Cinammon as the default DE not sure if they have a flavor with Gnome3
<fada> wedgie: yes it is installed and its through port 22
<wedgie> fada: go on the server and run these commands and pastebin the result: ''sudo iptables -L; sudo netstat -tnl''
<wafflejock> KalEl, not supported since they have their own repos and all, think they may have made some questionable security choices holding back some updates but just hearsay
<fada> wedgie: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4fd1d4ee210b1ff036cef898fb20dba8
<KalEl> Ok thanks
<wedgie> fada: sshd doesn't appear to be running (note that nothing is listening on port 22)
<fada> wedgie: i see a file called /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<fada> doesnt that confirm that sshd is installed?
<wedgie> fada: probably. Which ubuntu version are you on?
<fada> fada: that ws on fedora
<wedgie> fada: then you probably need to do something like this: sudo systemctl enable sshd
<fada> wedgie: i did sudo service sshd start
<fada> and now its fine
<wedgie> ok. Start make it run now. Enable will make it start automatically next time you reboot
<mate|64658> is it normal that I'm not able to see a htaccess with ls?
<fada> wedgie: cool how different is enable from chkconfig on?
<wedgie> mate|64658: htaccess is usually called .htaccess (hidden file)
<wedgie> use ls -a
<mate|64658> thanks wedgie
<wedgie> fada: systemd vs whatever fedora used before. Should ask in the fedora channel about that kind of stuff. This is the Ubuntu support channel
<wedgie> chkconfig sshd on
<fada> wedgie: yes ok
<catbadger> hey
<catbadger> I'm having some nat troubles. anyone got some time to help?
 * xrandr is not good with NAT
<wedgie> catbadger: unless you're doing the NATing on an ubuntu box then you may be better off in ##networking
<catbadger> it's an ubuntu box .
<KalEl> Made up my mind - I will go with 16.04 Gnome :)
<drjam> a fine choice sir. may i suggest the House Red with that?
<KalEl> Ahh thanks
<d_ven0m_> Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right place, but is there a way to make vim autoindent with 4 spaces rather than with 8?
 * drjam doffs hats, backs away
<drjam> ugh, vim
<KalEl> Yeah just did that - use set tabstop=4
<KalEl> Edit ~/.vimrc, and put "set tabstop=4", and "set shiftwidth=4"
<KalEl> I set it to 2, btw
<d_ven0m_> Thanks! I'm about to do that right now
<KalEl> Oh, you might also wanna "set softtabstop=4" too. And I also "set noexpandtab" since I want spaces, to remove ambiguity if someone else opens it
<d_ven0m_> What is "noexpandtab"?
<KalEl> It uses spaces to do tab, and not the \t character
<d_ven0m_> Oh! Wow I have literally been looking to be able to do that for the longest
<KalEl> Ahh it might be "set expandtab"
<KalEl> Not "noexpandtab"
<d_ven0m_> I HATE tabs, much much prefer spaces
<d_ven0m_> Now does this interfere with "cindent" or "autoindent" or whatever gets automatically loaded when opening c files?
<KalEl> Hmm... I haven't used autoindent, but it should work
<d_ven0m_> Thank you so much
<KalEl> Happy to help :)
<KalEl> By the way, you might be interested in using vi binding for bash too
<d_ven0m_> What is that?
<KalEl> In bash, "set editing-mode vi"
<KalEl> Then you can press Esc and do vi magic to edit commandline
<KalEl> very useful
<d_ven0m_> Hm, what would I use that for?
<KalEl> I feel it is much better than using the arrow keys to edit when you have to use long commands
<d_ven0m_> ohhhh
<d_ven0m_> I agree
<KalEl> I have it on my ~/.profile
<d_ven0m_> I've been thinking of moving to zsh, I've been told while not as universal as bash that it's features are really good
<KalEl> I heard it is very good, has nice features (e.g. recursive globbing), never used it though
<d_ven0m_> I find the built-in tcp features interesting as well as the supposed better autocompletion
<KalEl> Ahh looks like bash also supports recursive glob noe
<KalEl> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/49913/recursive-glob
<natan64> hi
<natan64> i have problem in wifi in samsung nc210 - i have ubuntu 14.4 and I cannot find my wifi but i find any others wifi (in windows 7 was not problem) any others laptop can connect in wifi my card is bcm4313
<natan64> any idea ?
<natan64> probably drivers ?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | natan64
<ubottu> natan64: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<natan64> Bashing-om i find this options in google but dont work ok my drivers is brcmsmc
<natan64> if problem is drivers why i can fint others wifi
<Bashing-om> natan64: Sorry ,, can not say . no idea myself either .
<amitprakash> Hi, how do I install automake-1.14 on yakkety? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+package/automake tells me older versions should be available as separate packages but I can't seem to find them
<Ben64> amitprakash: theres 1.15 and 1.11
<wafflejock> yup http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=automake&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<natan64> Bashing-om yes
<btl787> Hi
<natan64> i dont have idea
<natan64> maby realy drivers or somethings
<natan64> secure is wpa / wpa2
<wafflejock> natan64, you could try adjusting the security or channel settings on the router to see if it makes a difference, have had some devices that seem to not like "mixed mode" but it's outside my expertise
<natan64> yes change channel and dothing
<natan64> others lap with this same ubuntu not problem
<natan64> only with nc210
<natan64> network is bcm4313
<natan64> in ubyntu live this same problem
<humboldt-xie> ?
<lgg> say something
<natan64> ?
<natan64> me ?
<natan64> read 10 line ago
<humboldt-xie> ok
<lgg> first, get in here
<cfhowlett> lgg, check your channel.  topic is ubuntu support.  ask your questions here or jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<lgg> ok
<CrypticBash> Hey guys
<CrypticBash> I'm having an issue with GRUB after installing ubuntu 14.04 on a VPS
<err_> is it possible to use du -sh * command with a timestamp
<CrypticBash> I can login to my system using GLISH but my LISH console is stuck on "stopping system V runlevel compatibility".
<CrypticBash> I think it might be a graphical thing since I can only use glish?
<viral_mutant> my deb package(built from rpm) installs the modules in ‘site-packages’ on Ubuntu 16.04, which python was unable to find
<viral_mutant> googling told me that it shud be in dist-packages
<viral_mutant> but it also says that if python is built from source, then it needs them in site-packages
<viral_mutant> I am confused now.
<viral_mutant> where shud I install the modules ?
<Guest16973> how to install .deb package?
<andrex> dpkg -h
<Guest16973> andrex: unknown -h optioin
<Ben64> Guest16973: what are you trying to install and why
<Guest16973> Ben64: i am trying to install chrome
<Ben64> ah, cool
<Guest16973> the latest version of chrome
<Ben64> "dpkg -i blah.deb"
<KalEl> Ahh the excitement of a new installation!
<Ben64> in almost all cases, you don't want to install things like that
<KalEl> Booting Gnome Ubuntu 16.04 now
<Guest16973> what normal procedure?
<Guest16973> chrome does not auto update? it prompts me for the latest version
<Guest16973> just downloaded the lastest versioin
<KalEl> Hmm... isn't gnome menu supposed to be on top? I see a menu bar with 'Activities' on top left
<KalEl> Am I doing it right if I want a Gnome desktop?
<Ben64> Guest16973: once you install chrome, it adds the google repository to your system, so it will update along with everything else
<Guest16973> Ben64: chrome does not auto update?
<Guest16973> Ben64: oh no . actually i want to install chromium not googlechrome
<Ben64> Guest16973: well chromium is in the ubuntu repositories, it auto updates, you should not be installing the deb for it manually
<Guest16973> Ben64: but why it does not auto update? it prompts me to install the latest 56....now it is 53...
<Guest16973> Ben64: maybe i manually installed chromium first to a different location? not from ubuntu repositories?
<catbadger> My nat issue explained in more detail. please help if you can, i need sleep back in morning: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42360125/cant-access-odd-ports-from-outside
<KalEl> Hmm may be I want Xubuntu instead of Gnome
<Snowie> hi all. Ubuntu 16.04, i get a long delay after login to my user session (unity) been happening for a while. Other users don't seem to get it. when i log in i immediately run top and see that compiz is high on the list, to be expected i guess, but then also python running as root. it then calms down and i can get to opening my applications and stuff. any hints as to what this might be?
<KalEl> Or Gnome 2
<Snowie> Or how to diagnose what causes a long delay(unresponsive) on login
<cfhowlett> KalEl, please direct chitterchatter to #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is restricted to support.  Thank you.
<anddam> why am I getting all English variants while only selecting en_GB in locales package configuration? https://gist.github.com/anddam/37287ce62547163c4ee0fae17cb6ce63
<cfhowlett> anddam, because "english" locale installs all of them.  you can safely = carefully purge the ones you don't want or leave them there.  the system load is inconsequential.
<anddam> cfhowlett: IIRC it didn't use to build all of them, is that right?
<cfhowlett> anddam, in my experience all english variants have been included
<anddam> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<anddam> I'm trying to figure out this locale config thing that from time to time bites me in the ass
<anddam> I'm EU based but like an English environment for the OS, except for the insanity like US date format
<anddam> is there a locale that use ISO8601 ? should I write my own?
<cfhowlett> anddam, :)  used to drive me batty as well.     when living in China, the system would default to Chinese locale.  even after I installed, mandarin would still be present and my dates would use chinese format.  maddening
<crabvon> xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<crabvon> This is the command I type in terminal to make my monitor look 3X better.
<crabvon> How can I make it so that this line gets executed when I boot up?
<crabvon> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience | crabvon
<ubottu> crabvon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dumle29> Hey there guys. I'm trying to pin a repository for owncloud, but can't get it to work. For some reason the pin seems to effect all origins of packages
<dumle29> This is the pin I'm setting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24038805/
<crabvon> cfhowlett, How long am I supposed to wait?
<dumle29> This is the resulting policy http://paste.ubuntu.com/24038806/
<crabvon> Where the Team Members?
<dumle29> crabvon: Read what the bot said
<dumle29> crabvon: Maybe repeat your question if there's no answer in 30 minutes
<cfhowlett> team members?   this is a volunteer support channel.  for instant answers I suggest you consider purchasing a canonical support package
<anddam> cfhowlett: in locales configuration I pick C.UTF-8 as default locale, yet the resulting LANG is C rather than C.UTF-8, do you know why?
<cfhowlett> anddam, sorry, no idea
<anddam> this locale is a messy business
<anddam> different topic, I installed kvm along with virt-manager and all according to wiki page
<anddam> now I have a "Libvirt Qemu" user choice at gdm, shouldn't that rather be a system user?
<cfhowlett> anddam, FWIW, I purged all except my preference.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24038823/
<anddam> "LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8" ah, the insanity!
<anddam> ;-)
<crabvon> xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<crabvon> This is the command I type in terminal to make my monitor look 3X better.
<crabvon> How can I make it so that this line gets executed when I boot up?
<anddam> my cfhowlett my /etc/default/locale has LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<anddam> if I start xonsh, my usual shell, I have LANG=C in locale's output
<anddam> if I start bash I have LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<anddam> in both cases this is wrong, how can I debug what's happening?
<cfhowlett> addam pretty sure you should not need to manually edit the /etc file.  beyond that, I cannot advise.  sorry.
<anddam> mm I checked the console and there LANG is correct, I figure this is GNOME doing something nasty
<anddam> cfhowlett: I'm not editing those manually
<anddam> that's the result of the locales reconfiguration, or update-locale manual commands
<anddam> point is the file there has a value and shell (even default) in GNOME's terminal doesn't
<anddam> and runcontrol files in my user don't set that, it's something in GNOME's initrc
<cfhowlett> over my head at this juncture, I'm afraid
<anddam> again, messy business
<anddam> btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale clearly shows how's only en_US is generated in the example,so that's a tihng
<anddam> thing
<anddam> I'll dig into locale-gen
<anddam> I think the issue is /var/lib/locales/supported.d where the 'en' file has all the variants listed, and from locale-gen(8) that file's content is from installed language packs
<anddam> so some system package put its variant in postflight there and locale-gen goes building it
<anddam> I have no idea how to check what package has what install script
<SmellyPirate> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<SmellyPirate> !ops
<SmellyPirate> !ops | Jews, lol
<ubottu> Jews, lol: please see above
<SmellyPirate> !ops | fags
<ubottu> fags: please see above
<viral_mutant> I have a deb package which installs modules in ‘site-packages’. The python on Ubuntu 16.04 cud not find that.
<viral_mutant> It needs modules in ‘dist-packages’ ?
<ikonia> so install that module ?
<viral_mutant> the deb package was created from an rpm package
<viral_mutant> it installs files in site-packages
<ikonia> but doesn't change anything
<ikonia> so that sounds like a terrible idea
<viral_mutant> the files shud be in ‘dist-packages’ ?
<viral_mutant> searching over the net it says that if python is installed from Ubuntu repo it will look in dist-packages
<viral_mutant> if it’s built from source it will look in site-packages ?
<viral_mutant> so where shud the deb package install the files ?
<ikonia> it will do what you tell it to do
<idontwanttomakea> How do I switch Ubuntu from UEFI Mode to Legacy mode?
<idontwanttomakea> I messed up and now my bios wont recoginize i even have anything installed
<viral_mutant> ikonia: sorry, I didn’t understand that.
<ikonia> viral_mutant: packages will get put / look where you tell them to
<viral_mutant> same deb can be used on both kind of machines ?
<ikonia> idontwanttomakea: it's an install time setting
<ikonia> viral_mutant: no
<ikonia> viral_mutant: quite the opposite, thats why I said trying to use stuff designed for redhat is a bad idea
<idontwanttomakea> what do you mean ikonia
<idontwanttomakea> is there no way to chaneg it
<ikonia> idontwanttomakea: I mean you install/set the boot configuration during the install routine
<idontwanttomakea> change
<idontwanttomakea> ikonia is there any way i can fix it after the fact?
<ikonia> to change it would be a lot of mnanual steps, it's not just a switch
<viral_mutant> ikonia: I am building the package from source
<idontwanttomakea> if i change it back to uefi in the bios
<ikonia> viral_mutant: ok, so you can tell it what to do
<idontwanttomakea> my computer still doesn't recoginize it
<ikonia> idontwanttomakea: you need to be specific about the error,
<idontwanttomakea> ikonia it says that i need to install something on the hard disk
<ikonia> idontwanttomakea: what does it actually say
<idontwanttomakea> i don't remember exactly
<idontwanttomakea> but
<ikonia> you need to get the exact info then
<viral_mutant> ikonia: yes, I can tell it what to do. But how to tell the deb package to install the module at the appropriate location depending upon the kind of python flavor installed ?
<idontwanttomakea> there is no exact info
<ikonia> idontwanttomakea: there is, it gives an exact error
<idontwanttomakea> i'm on the computer right now using a usb drive
<idontwanttomakea> i can try to go check but
<ikonia> viral_mutant: you put configuration parameters into install routine that can evaluate, however that sounds like the wrong way to approach it
<idontwanttomakea> itll be harder that way
<ikonia> the package should just install things to one place, there shouldn't be "multiple options" as it's just for one distro, one version, so one place
<EriC^^> idontwanttomakea: why do you want to switch it?
<viral_mutant> ikonia: but the customer may have installed python differently, right ?
<ikonia> no
<viral_mutant> I shud just assume that they would have installed python provided by Ubuntu repo and install the file in ‘dist-packages’ ?
<ikonia> ubuntu shipped python is the only one you should depend on
<ikonia> (please try to use non text speak like "should" rather than "shud"
<Aliekezhi> hi, I forgot my sudo password but I can't access the grub menu while booting to reinitialize it...I tried to hold shift key or F12, but it stills boot ubuntu as usual...Any idea ?
<ikonia> F12 is a bios sequence
<ducasse> Aliekezhi: try esc or left shift
<ikonia> the key squence for grub has changed during releases, may do well to check what it currently is for 16.04
<ikonia> ah, thank you ducasse
<ducasse> np
<viral_mutant> ikonia: ok. I thought there might be some control flag in deb package building which would detect where to install the files based upon python flavor
<Aliekezhi> oh, mb, I just realize the boot wasso fast that I had to press shift like one half second after the power button, problem solved XD
<ikonia> viral_mutant: you really don't want to go that way
<anddam> can anyone with a non en_US LANG setting please check what gnome terminal provides for LANG in a bash shell?
<alkisg> anddam:  el_GR.UTF-8
<alkisg> (mate-terminal, I hope it doesn't matter to you... it's the same in gnome as well)
<anddam> alkisg: parakalo
<anddam> if it's the same then it's good
<alkisg> anddam: xaxa, that's "you're welcome"; while "eycharisto" is "thank you" :)
<anddam> ah I mixed those up
<anddam> btw I'd have written that as 'efkaristo' by the sound of it
<anddam> anyway my issue is that I have a en_GB.UTF-8 in /etc/default/profile but then gnome-terminal with a login shell shows en_US.UTF-8
<anddam> and I have no such setting in user home
<alkisg> It's not k, it's ch... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chi_(letter)
<alkisg> anddam: what's in /etc/default/locale?
<anddam> https://gist.github.com/anddam/bdce16efcf477e707e24bc9b25885325
<alkisg> anddam: and, anything in: gsettings list-recursively | grep en_US ?
<ducasse> anddam: why /etc/default/profile? where did you read that gets parsed?
<akik> anddam: you probably meant /etc/profile ?
<anddam> typo, that was meant to be /etc/default/locale
<anddam> not /etc/default/profile
<anddam> check the updated gist, see how the console properly gets the settings, while gnome-terminal doesn't
<anddam> it changes LANG and sets LC_ALL
<anddam> that in this particular case has no difference, but in general I want to edit a few specific settings later on
<akik> anddam: do you have some scripts in /etc/profile.d that get loaded and change it?
<alkisg> (10:28:33 πμ) alkisg: anddam: and, anything in: gsettings list-recursively | grep en_US ?
<anddam> alkisg: empty output
<alkisg> anddam: does it happen in xterm too?
<anddam> akik: I got     appmenu-qt5.sh  apps-bin-path.sh  bash_completion.sh  cedilla-portuguese.sh  libvirt-uri.sh  vte-2.91.sh
<anddam> alkisg: yes
<anddam> alkisg: it happens in xterm as well
<anddam> I thought it was something related to the session
<anddam> I'll create a new user and see what happens there
<akik> anddam: try "grep -e LANG -e LC_ALL /etc/profile.d/*"
<alkisg> anddam: gnome has its own settings that "override" those of /etc/default/locale, but I would expect them  to show up in gsettings...
<anddam> btw is it normal for libvirt-qemu user to be    libvirt-qemu:x:64055:129:Libvirt Qemu,,,:/var/lib/libvirt:/bin/false
<anddam> why the UID in the 64k rather than under 1k?
<cpaelzer> anddam: that is a recent change
<cpaelzer> anddam: it was changed to be a preallocated ID
<cpaelzer> anddam: that is from that range
<anddam> akik: done that already, btw grep doesn't automatically recurse directory (unlike the awesome ag)
<cpaelzer> anddam: it gives you cross system ID equality which can help e.g. with migrations based on NFS backends
<anddam> cpaelzer: but I get the user in gdm, that is annoying
<cpaelzer> anddam: since it isn't a system user anymore
<cpaelzer> hmm
<cpaelzer> anddam: I'll take anote to look into that
<akik> anddam: the files are in /etc/profile.d. you don't need recursion
<alkisg> anddam: what do you have in: `cat /var/lib/AccountsService/users/$USER` ? Anything related to language there?
<anddam> oh, I missed the wildcard
<anddam> anyway
<anddam> please check the updated gist
<anddam> nothing unusual, I figure
<anddam> I was in fact looking at vte due to that LC_ALL setting
<anddam> but that's not in my locale so I figured it's some internal thingy
<anddam> wow the system settings panel is annoying WRT new user password
<alkisg> (10:37:38 πμ) alkisg: anddam: what do you have in: `cat /var/lib/AccountsService/users/$USER` ? Anything related to language there?
<DevAntoine> hi
<ducasse> anddam: which shell are you using?
<DevAntoine> when wanting to make a process run in the background you do "process &". But what if the process takes arguments? It doesn't work anymore.
<anddam> mm the new user has a proper locale in gnome terminal, so definitely something on my user settings
<anddam> ducasse: usually xonsh but for these checks I'm using bash
<anddam> that's the login shell as well
<anddam> alkisg: one moment
<alkisg> DevAntoine: sleep 3 & ==> that takes arguments and works
<anddam> alkisg: nothing relevant, check the gist for accountsservice-user file
<DevAntoine> alkisg: doesn't seem to work with "nodemon server.js &"
<anddam> DevAntoine: you missed the point of that suggestion, the thing is to "put & at the end"
<DevAntoine> anddam: already tried, first thing I tried
<anddam> DevAntoine: that's should have been the first thing to say, what did you try and what output did you get?
<DevAntoine> yeah, sorry
<anddam> all the others: I'm out of ideas about this locale thing, I can obviously override that in my shell runcontrol files, but it bugs me a little
<anddam> I'll run a recursive grep of all the home folder for en_US.UTF-8
<akik> DevAntoine: what is nodemon ?
<dconroy> node manager to restart your local server when developing
<anddam> akik: I think it's a "node manager"
<dconroy> monitors for changes
<DevAntoine> akik: reloads a nodejs server when a monitored files is edited
<anddam> akik: rather than a "no daemon" thing and then try to put the process in background
<alkisg> dconroy: what hapens if you run it without the &, and what happens if you run it with it?
<anddam> ah 'mon', not 'man'
<anddam> DevAntoine: so what did you try and what you get?
<alkisg> anddam: I think Language there in AccountsSettings should have been en_GB
<alkisg> While en might imply en_US
<anddam> alkisg: how's that properly set?
<anddam> System Settings?
<alkisg> anddam: there's a gnome dialog for language, yes somewhere there
<DevAntoine> "nodemon server.js &" but it still uses the terminal
<anddam> ok I know the dialog
<alkisg> anddam: I never use it because it's too buggy in recent gnome and unity
<anddam> alkisg: yay for me
<dconroy> ive never run nodemon manually but instead only through a node module configured
<alkisg> DevAntoine: background processes still output to the terminal, but can't receive input from it. If you don't want them to have output, you need to put >/dev/null 2>&1 at the end
<anddam> alkisg: aaaand case solved
<anddam> $ locale | grep LANG
<anddam> LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<alkisg> anddam: cool; yet another one to be bitten by the awful accountsservice :)
<anddam> LANGUAGE=en_GB:en
<anddam> the only odd part is this on relog
<anddam> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/httifrpkdr671kx/Screenshot%20from%202017-02-21%2009-51-53.png
<DevAntoine> alkisg: I want to keep the programm running if I leave the terminal
<anddam> is it trying to move the whole home as its own subdirectory "Videos"?
<alkisg> anddam: that's normal; it just detected a language change and prompts for the new settings. No, it's trying to use "Videos" for videos only
<anddam> that btw wasn't there at all in the English setting, I had to create it myself
<ducasse> DevAntoine: use 'nohup' or screen/tmux
<anddam> alkisg: but Videos wasn't there on the 16.04 install a couple weeks ago
<DevAntoine> ducasse: did it with screen
<anddam> DevAntoine: I strongly prefer tmux over screen
<alkisg> anddam: cat ~/.config/user-dirs.*
<DevAntoine> anddam: never used it, I needed it to be done fast
<anddam> DevAntoine: point is if you actually need to interact again with the process later, if not just go with nohup
<anddam> alkisg: oh jeez
<anddam> alkisg: .config/user-dirs.locale  has en_US
<anddam> and I see XDG_VIDEO_DIRS was just $HOME, not sure why
<alkisg> anddam: click yes on the update dialog
<anddam> alkisg: yes, I see what's happening nwo
<anddam> now
<anddam> btw the newly created user has a proper XDG_VIDEOS_DIR setting
<anddam> curiouser and curiouser
<alkisg> anddam: nah it's normal; even translators have a say in this thing :)
<anddam> alkisg: why is that .locale en_US?
<anddam> should I edit it?
<anddam> user-dirs.locale it is
<alkisg> anddam: if it's still en_US after you select en_GB in gnome dialog and logout/login... then yes edit it manually
<alkisg> (edit while logged out)
<DevAntoine> anddam: well, I'm unlucky I guess: https://github.com/remy/nodemon/issues/296
<anddam> alkisg: picking yes to the dialog set that as well
<alkisg> Nice
<DevAntoine> okay, I have to redirect the output
<anddam> seems more the input, from the ticket
<anddam> last bit is the real deal
<anddam> the process wants to use stdin unless you use -I
<anddam> and since you're putting it in background that's advisable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<anddam> thanks all for the locale info
<alkisg> np
<xundres> ola
<mohsen_> Hi. What service manager should I use in Ubuntu 16.04, service or systemctl?
<EriC^^> mohsen_: systemctl
<viral_mutant> On my Ubuntu 16.04, there are some .service files in /usr/lib/systemd/system directory
<viral_mutant> is this a valid dir location on Ubuntu for service files ?
<viral_mutant> I can’t seem to find documentation around this for Ubuntu
<viral_mutant> it takes precedence over /lib/systemd ?
<cableguy> team
<cableguy> what is this ens7 device, why its always stuck at connecting and how do i fix it/get rid of it http://i.imgur.com/htGGEon.png
<akik> cableguy: sounds like it's your ethernet device
<cableguy> if i set sudo ip link set down ens7 it goes off with a state of unavailable
<akik> cableguy: remove the configuration for it if you don't use it
<cableguy> but if i restart network-manager it goes back up
<akik> cableguy: the ip commands are temporary only
<cableguy> where is the config
<akik> cableguy: open your network manager applet
<k1l_> 2 ethernet devices?
<k1l_> can you wshow your  /etc/network/interfaces and ifconfig and lspci in a pastebin?
<cableguy> whats the command to open that, there is no desktop version
<cableguy> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/9ztU1YzX
<akik> cableguy: maybe "nmcli conn delete id ens7" (i'm not sure about this). where's your network manager applet?
<cableguy> i dont know what that is
<k1l_> cableguy: what ubuntu is that exactly? what kernel? (uname -a)
<cableguy> 16.04
<cableguy> Linux dev 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cableguy> ens7 isnt even in the interfaces or anywhere else
<k1l_> is this a vm?
<cableguy> yeah its a cloud hosting server from vultr
<cableguy> its like digitalocean just less known
<lsc> Could you change it back to 14.0* Image?
<k1l_> looks like that is something hosting specific.
<k1l_> i guess that networkinterface is brought up from the host. so i would ask the hoster to look at it and fix that
<cableguy> i added iface ens7 inet manual to interfaces and now its status disconnected
<cableguy> looks good to me
<lsc> "lshw" to look up the hardware status
<cableguy> yeah it list 2 network devices
<cableguy> ens3 and ens7
<lsc> try "ifconfig ens7 up"
<cableguy> no output
<lsc> and "ifconfig" to look the "ens7" hardware "RX" value
<cableguy> packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<cableguy> i dc'ed it, im fine with that.
<lsc> check other ethenet card "RX" value,if !=None,try "ifconfig ens* down"
<cableguy> nothing happening or changed
<lsc> Yeah,nothing is true,check again "RX",if = nothing,you must contract your host manager
<cableguy> contact for what, cuz i dont understand the issue
<dreimus> Hi guys
<dreimus> I need some help, I want to install Docker on DigitalOcean Ubuntu 16.10, but apt-get install say that apt-utils is an unmet dependency
<dreimus> But apparently apt-utils is no longer present on 16.10
<ducasse> !info apt-utils yakkety
<ubottu> apt-utils (source: apt): package management related utility programs. In component main, is important. Version 1.3.4 (yakkety), package size 212 kB, installed size 784 kB
<ducasse> dreimus: are you trying to install docker from a ppa?
<k1l_> dreimus: can you put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com and link that here?
<dreimus> ducasse: yes, sudo add-apt-repository \
<dreimus>        "deb https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo/ \
<dreimus>        ubuntu-$(lsb_release -cs) \
<dreimus>        main"
<dreimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24039546/
<k1l_> !info apt yakkety
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.3.4 (yakkety), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3467 kB
<k1l_> dreimus: run sudo apt update
<dreimus> 87 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<k1l_> try now again. maybe you need to install the upgrades first
<dreimus> Same thing, I'll try to update
<dreimus> I can't upgrade my package,  apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<k1l_> dreimus: "apt policy apt apt-utils"
<dreimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24039576/
<k1l_> sudo apt install -f
<dreimus> which one ? apt-install -f apt-utils or my package ?
<k1l_> if that is still not working try sudo apt install --reinstall apt
<k1l_> dreimus: without naming the package
<dreimus> It worked !
<dreimus> Thank you !
<allaoua> hy
<allaoua> can anyone help me on Ubuntu touch?
<k1l_> allaoua: the guys in #ubuntu-touch might help you with issues
<dagere891> Hi, is there any way of showing the watch in menue bar, without having evolution installed? I purged evolution with everything it uses, as I do not make use of it at all; but the indicator-datetime than dissappeared
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24039760/ when trying to install ubuntu-desktop package...any idea why?
<hateball> m_tadeu: are you on 16.04?
<m_tadeu> hateball: yes
<hateball> m_tadeu: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" first
<mcphail> dagere891: evolution isn't installed by default. Just evolution-data-server (iirc) which is needed for the GNOME calendar to work
<m_tadeu> hateball: still the same problem
<dreimus> Hey guys, I have another problem : "apt-policy docker" shows me that I've installed docker 1.5-1, but when I "docker -v" it shows "1.13.1-0" ( potentially because I also have installed docker-engine
<dreimus> How can I find where the docker 1.5-1 is installed ?
<hateball> m_tadeu: whats the base install? lubuntu, xubuntu etc?
<hateball> m_tadeu: what is the output of "apt policy checkbox-gui" ?
<m_tadeu> hateball: kubuntu...and the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24039804/
<hateball> m_tadeu: any idea if you have actually held any packages? "apt-mark showhold"
<m_tadeu> hateball: nothing
<hateball> hmmm.
<m_tadeu> Package qtdeclarative-abi-5-5-0 is a virtual package provided by:
<m_tadeu>   libqt5qml5 5.5.1-2ubuntu6 [Not candidate version]
<m_tadeu> checkbox-gui -> checkbox-converged -> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin -> qml-module-ubuntu-layouts -> qtdeclarative-abi-5-5-0
<m_tadeu> E: Package 'qtdeclarative-abi-5-5-0' has no installation candidate
<m_tadeu> hateball: this is what I could find ^^
<k1l_> m_tadeu: maybe the guys in #kubuntu know about their dependencies
<m_tadeu> k1l_: how would that be different? it's ubuntu repo and ubuntu package...
<k1l_> wasnt that a kde package?
<dagere891> mcphail: yes, but this installs some services (e.g. evolution-addressbook-factory), which consume some ram, that i unfortunately do not have. Is there a way to not get this services, but still use the calendar?
<k1l_> m_tadeu: you are right, sorry i mixed that up.
<mcphail> dagere891: not that I'm aware of. In all honesty, the calendar is barely functional with the default install and is only useful when the full evolution package is installed. I tend to add, rather than remove, packages for the calendar
<mcphail> dagere891: evolution is soo tightly bound to gnome and, therefore, unity
<k1l_> m_tadeu: install libqt5qml5
<jiggawattz> when is that new desktop coming to Ubuntu
<jiggawattz> for in asskicking aardvark ?
<k1l_> <k1l_> m_tadeu: install libqt5qml5
<m_tadeu> sorry guys...seems I'm having some network problems
<m_tadeu> k1l_: it's installed
<JediMaster> Is there a way to automatically add an ssh key to the known_hosts file the first time a server is accessed? (That means, not ignoring keys, so if the key changes it should still warn!)
<FinalX> JediMaster: don't think there's an option for that, you can alias it, though, and do a ssh-keyscan -H ip/host >> ~/.ssh/known_hosts before the ssh, perhaps.
<FinalX> though you might end up with doubles in known_hosts, too
<travel> Hi There need assistance
<travel> I installed elementary os based on Ubuntu 16.04
<travel> After Installing updates I get a blank screen on start up any ideas
<ducasse> !elementary | travel
<ubottu> travel: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<travel> Thank you
<k1l_> m_tadeu: you ran sudo apt udpate?
<m_tadeu> k1l_: yup
<k1l_> m_tadeu: and you got the security and -updates repos enabled?
<m_tadeu> k1l_: yup
<hateball> m_tadeu: were you running stock kubuntu, or were you using backports PPA?
<m_tadeu> hateball: using backports PPA
<JediMaster> FinalX, yeah that's the problem, this script will be run thousands of times, so I need to make sure there's not duplicates AND it doesn't just remove previous entries for that IP
<hateball> m_tadeu: I get the same issue if I try installing ubuntu-desktop, and I'm also using backports
<k1l_> i guess some of the kubuntu qt stuff is breaking the dependency chain
<hateball> yea
<m_tadeu> crap :D
<hateball> PPAs are PPAs after all
<k1l_> m_tadeu: you could look at what package is breaking the chain (installing the one which is blocking to see what is blocking the next one) and then do a "apt policy package1 package2 package3" to see where they are from
<hateball> m_tadeu: if you intend to use only unity you can ppa-purge... but if you want to switch between DEs, you will want to use the kubuntu backports... so
<hateball> as 16.04 plasma is deliciously broken
<m_tadeu> in deed :)
<m_tadeu> I'll give it a try
<m_tadeu> thx
<m_tadeu> hateball: all packages seem to be from the official repo
<m_tadeu> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24039982/
<DottorLeo> hi!
<six86> Hello. I again/still have a problem with creating a USB stick to install a preseeded Ubuntu... The modified iso ist not booting on UEFI machines, the only reliable way is to use a windows tool to achieve booting...
<k1l_> m_tadeu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/qtdeclarative-abi-5-5-0   that should be shipped with libqt5qml5
<k1l_> is libqt5qml5 from another repo?
<barry> Hi guys, I have a webserver running 12.04 with a pretty normal apache/php setup. At some point this morning though the server started really struggling, and by the time i successfully ssh'd in it had 112 fuser processes running hogging all the resources. Has anyone experienced that?( I'm aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/877894 . In terms of scale, 112 is nowhere near the amount reported there though)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876387 in psmisc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #877894 fuser forking uncontrollably in cron job" [Undecided,Fix released]
<six86> How can I create a bootable usb (legacy and UEFI) from a preseeded iso?
<m_tadeu> k1l_: in deed it is from the PPA
<ablest1980> probably can drag and drop the iso into the usb folder
<ablest1980> six86, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<six86> tried with usb-creator, 7z, unetbootin... stick is made fine but fails to boot
<ablest1980> stick around someone will help
<cpaelzer> anddam: I checked the libvirt user case, and it is still created as a system user
<cpaelzer> anddam: I wonder why it is showing up for you in gdm now
<cpaelzer> anddam: the change was from bug 1637601
<ubottu> bug 1637601 in libvirt (Ubuntu Xenial) "UbuntuKVM: migration using NFS mount fails #190" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637601
<dagere891> mcphail: but since thunderbird is the standard browser, isn't evolution now rather outdated? wouldn't an integration with lighning be more sensefull?
<JediMaster> FinalX, figured it out, you can use ssh-keygen -F IP to work out if the IP exists in known_hosts already: ssh-keygen -F $IP > /dev/null || ssh-keyscan -H $IP >> ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ikonia> lighting is integrated into thunderbird now isn't it ?
<FinalX> ah!
<FinalX> JediMaster: nice :)
<JediMaster> That way it avoids disabling security to stop MITM attacks
<cpaelzer> anddam: well --system and fix UID/GID kind of oppose each other
<JediMaster> I wonder if anyone has actually experienced an SSH MITM attack
<dagere891> ikonia: I read this as well, but in thunderbird 45 I still need to install it..
<k1l_> m_tadeu: then ask them if they can fix that package to fullfill that dependency so unity and kubuntu can be installed at same time
<FinalX> JediMaster: all our 1000+ servers are managed through Puppet, and all SSHFP's are uploaded into puppet's db, so we can extract them through json exports and load them into our DNS, then just use VerifyHostKeyDNS
<m_tadeu> k1l_, hateball: will do...thanks for your help
<FinalX> (only works well if your zone is DNSSEC signed, though, by default OpenSSH won't allow SSHFP to be used if it's not validated through DNSSEC)
<JediMaster> FinalX, doing something similar with our Chef setup. Auto-generating ssh keys, uploading the public key to the node's attributes. Will take a look at the DNS method, thanks
<FinalX> Uber also now has a sort of CA to sign private/public key pairs, incl. revocation data and all, and that all sounds very cool and promising. But it's not implemented in OpenSSH so.. you know
<JediMaster> Nice idea, but seems a little overkill =)
<JediMaster> But depends on the use-case though
<FinalX> yeah
<FinalX> thing with SSHFP is, you know it's the right key, even if it's the first time you connect
<FinalX> plus it works for everyone in one go, instead of each person having to create their known_hosts themselves
<FinalX> (or maintain it..)
<DottorLeo> i have a laptop with a Sandy Bridge processor and an Nvidia 610M as discrete card, what is the best setup to use the discrete card? Pure Mesa? Mesa for Intel and Nvidia closed driver for the discrete card?
<FinalX> good question; also in some laptops you can disable the switching and just use the dedicated permanently instead, which is often better and not that much more power consuming at all
<FinalX> I can't in my Dell Latitude E6440, but I haven't really had any problems with the default drivers or the need for better ones
<DottorLeo> FinalX: yes but the Nvidia card is more performant on 3D application :S
<FinalX> yeah, hence me wondering if you can just disable the Intel HD and leave the nVidia as the only card.. then just use the nVidia driver
<FinalX> can't force the switch on mine either, though, the laptop determines which one is used depending on the performance asked of the system
<mcphail> dagere891: thunderbird/lightning has an uncertain future, whereas the GNOME team continue to support evolution. I can't see why anyone would switch to lightning at this point
<dagere891> mcphail: thanks, good to know. I'll have a look at the source, maybe it's easy to just remove the evolution-part and use just the watch without the calendar-stuff
<user__> KHAN155555555555555555555
<simula> some of my 16.04 machines have gcc 5.4.0 and others have gcc 5.4.1 after an update and dist-upgrade.  does anyone know why or how to get all the boxes upgraded to 5.4.1?
<cfhowlett> user__, please play elsewhere.
<user__> HI BOYS
<simula> also, they have the same /etc/apt/sources.list
<user__> hi guys how are you
<cfhowlett> user__, topic here is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu question.
<user__> fuck you
<user__> suck my shit
<cfhowlett> !ops | user__
<ubottu> user__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<user__> fuck your mom
<user__> fuck indians
<simula> the xenial gcc package description seems to say that the current version is 5.4.0 for amd64
<simula> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gcc-5
<simula> this is interesting, the machine that won't upgrade to gcc 5.4.1 reads as 16.04.2 LTS via lsb_release, but the others are 16.04.1 LTS
<simula> and all have been dist-upgrade'd
<dagere891> exit
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<simula> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi simula
<six86> That did the trick: "sudo isohybrid MYIMAGE.iso" Randomly found when googling after preseed but not mentioned in most of the tutorials...
<ablest1980> good
<ablest1980> :)
<parabool> is there something like archey for ubuntu ? like this: https://raw.github.com/MelonSmasher/puppet-archey/master/screens/arch.png (random img from google)
<simula> dpkg -l gives me this on the two different boxes:
<simula> ii  g++-5  5.4.1-2ubuntu1~16.04    amd64  GNU C++ compiler
<simula> ii  g++-5  5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4  amd64  GNU C++ compiler
<mcphail> simula: the 2nd one is the correct one. Perhaps the other one came from a PPA? You can check the origin with "apt-cache policy packagename"
<simula> thanks a bunch mcphail, looking into it
<simula> hello mcphail... here is the output:
<simula> g++:
<simula>   Installed: 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1
<simula>   Candidate: 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1
<simula>   Version table:
<simula>  *** 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 500
<LittleJohn> I got a question, is VM's a vbox and ubuntu created thing or is it only one of them ?
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, vm = virtual machine.
<LittleJohn> ok i mean vm os
<cfhowlett> virtual machine does not equal OS
<LittleJohn> well thats great, then i only need to have vbox to run ubuntu in my windows machine -_-
<LittleJohn> virtual machine os
<cfhowlett> how much ram does this machine have?
<cfhowlett> ram - random access memory
<LittleJohn> ehm it has had 1gb up to 2gb
<cfhowlett> then ubuntu will not be very useful.   try lubuntu instead
<LittleJohn> now the things that has been tested is no filter different OS's -_- damn im getting tired of saying this over and over again
<LittleJohn> i think this must be a vbox problem
<LittleJohn> and ubuntu is not the guest its the host
<LittleJohn> and my pc has above 10gb ram
<brainwash> parabool: screenfetch
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn> well thats great, then i only need to have vbox to run ubuntu in my windows machine -
<cfhowlett> less confusing details >>> more useful answers.
<brainwash> parabool: since ubuntu 17.04 or via PPA there is also neofetch
<LittleJohn> must be.. cuz installed os on machine and installed on vbox should not be any differens right ?
<LittleJohn> exept that it uses vbox
<cfhowlett> sorry LittleJohn but you keep changing the parameters of your problem. not sure if you're just confused or deliberately trolling.  I'm out.
<simula> you are brilliant mcphail, it was indeed a ppa, thanks a ton!
<mcphail> simula: no worries. PPas are poison :)
<simula> :)
<LittleJohn> well i could of said kali just as ubuntu becuz you said the VM does not have anything with os to do
<LittleJohn> it must have
<LittleJohn> i think im to tired -_- i just answerd my own question
<LittleJohn> a vm is a virtual machine and a virtual machine is a copy of a computer sense the os lays in a computer the os must be related to to the machine, so my question heres should be first is the vm's created by virtualbox or is it created with the help of example kali or ubuntu
<LittleJohn> i must know this cuz my two usb dongles works on all os thou not if the os is in vm
<RxMcDonald> Hi, I inserted the ubuntu inside of my CPU and now i need to add more ubuntu, it says "ERROR: Insert ubuntu
<RxMcDonald> the ubuntu was inserted inside of the computer CPU
<Countess_Bathory> LittleJohn, vbox can run most OSes , isolated from host and few other ways.   stop playing with your dongles and read the vbox user guide.
<LittleJohn> daaamn that must be a big cpu
<cfhowlett> RxMcDonald, cpu?  the central processing unit?
<RxMcDonald> yes I inserted the ubuntu inside of the CPU
<RxMcDonald> now my computer can't compute anymore
<ducasse> RxMcDonald: you've played this game here before
<RxMcDonald> no it doesn't let me play any games
<cfhowlett> troll alert???
<ducasse> very likely, i'd say
<cfhowlett> added to /ignore. I love that hexchat makes it easy.
<RxMcDonald> no I'm not in a trolley
<LittleJohn> now why am i suppose to sit and read a user manual when the question is "is the vm's created by virtualbox or is it created with the help of example kali or ubuntu"
<LittleJohn> i am reading the wiki for virtualbox instead
<Countess_Bathory> bios
<RxMcDonald> I inserted ubuntu 10.04 inside my computer CPU
<LittleJohn> well the wiki does not answer my question
<RxMcDonald> how can I increase ubuntu CPU power for more compute? I get "ERROR: Insert ubuntu"
<ablest1980> whats your question
<RxMcDonald> How to add more ubuntu inside of my CPU
<ablest1980> cpu is you computer processor it processes information
<ablest1980> do you mean hhd?
<ducasse> ignore it and it will go away
<LittleJohn> RxMcDonald youre cpu has no place opened for ubuntu/windows or any OS its youre Hard drive that has the OS
<DArqueBishop> LittleJohn: RxMcDonald is a troll. Ignore him.
<LittleJohn> ok
<RxMcDonald> I turn on my computer and it says "ERROR: Insert ubuntu" I am trying to insert more ubuntu inside of the CPU
<LittleJohn> hahahah
<xplora1a> RxMcDonald, So are you running a bit od Windows and a bit of Ubuntu and you want to run a bit more Ubuntu.
<LittleJohn> are you trieng to feed the computer xD... well i read opensuse site and as i can understand is that opensuse is the creators of virtual machines
<LittleJohn> so my problem is with them...
<RxMcDonald> I am trying to repair my computer, I need to increase the ubuntu inside of the CPU
<EriC^^> !ops | RxMcDonald
<ubottu> RxMcDonald: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<FinalX> Your computer probably uses UEFI booting and the Ubuntu install is probably labelled "ubuntu" in your UEFI boot loader. Then the disk/partition that it was referring to, is gone and it's asking you to put it back. Did you recently install another OS perhaps?
<FinalX> Or mess with your partitions/drives?
<RxMcDonald> yes I replace the computer CPU
<RxMcDonald> and now it cannot find ubuntu
<FinalX> just the processor shouldn't have this as consequence
<LittleJohn> Channel emergency! you are loosing all youre ubuntu users who demands to be able to use Grundig or Netgear usb dongles mentioned by LittleJohn
<RxMcDonald> I need to add more ubuntu inside of my CPU, my computer repair told me tha
<cfhowlett> FinalX, pretty certain he's trolling us.  there's a history.
<LittleJohn> hmm command did not work...
<EriC^^> "no i'm not in a trolley"
<EriC^^> troll level 7/10+
<FinalX> cfhowlett: heh, I was just checking back my logs.. you're right
<xplora1a> So do we ban trolls or just leave them alone?
<LittleJohn> there probably trolls with netgear/Grundig USB's... Ignore them...
<cfhowlett> xplora1a, ops is aware.  if he becomes abusive or excessively trollish, ping the opbs again
<r4> hai
<r4> hai
<r4> test
<LittleJohn> thou i must say your 90% better with helping with usb wifi preblems then vbox channel, there totaly incompitant by not being able to answer on the subject usb dongles...
<CrazySane> I admit, I haven't adjusted to SYSTEMD all that well, I just haven't learned it all yet. Does the existence of an init.d entry mean that a service is upstart? How do I check specifically that something is SYSTEMD?
<FinalX> CrazySane: there's only one init-system handling the startup of things, even if something is in init.d, it'll be started by systemd if it's the active init manager
<FinalX> CrazySane: though init.d is not a systemd-type of thing; systemd works with unit files under /lib/systemd or /etc/systemd etc
<karl__> How come emacs is tagged as non-free in "Ubuntu Software"? What does that mean?
<k1l_> !info emacs24
<ubottu> emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ GUI support). In component main, is optional. Version 24.5+1-6ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 3034 kB, installed size 11860 kB
<CrazySane> FinalX: Right. I know systemd is doing the real work, but since some things still install into init.d, I wanted to know how to tell if a service is native systemd or still using upstart (init.d). What I surmise is that if an entry exists in /lib/systemd or /etc/systemd then it's SYSTEMD, if not, then it must be init.d?
<k1l_> karl__: are you sure you mean ubuntu and not debian?
<karl__> k1l: Yes, I'm sure, I'm using 16.10
<elias_a> Oh my... RxMcDonald seems to be North American. The lack of understanding and twisted sense of humour tells me that. Please stop communicating.
<cfhowlett> elias_a, in your irc client:   /ignore RxMcDonald
<FinalX> CrazySane: pretty much, yeah, though init.d scripts can be treated like systemd scripts of sorts. some applications only have init.d scripts, and I make exceptions for them and rules for them with standard systemd unit files as if it was any other.
<FinalX> CrazySane: fstab mounts are also done by systemd, for example, so you could use systemd to determine the order in which they're mounted better
<CrazySane> FinalX: thanks.
<k1l_> karl__: its about this package whis is non-free in the meaning of debian: https://packages.debian.org/sid/emacs24-common-non-dfsg
<k1l_> karl__: in short: debian says the GFDL is not free and that is used for the emacs documentation. so the whole emacs is not free
<elias_a> cfhowlett: The problem with such individuals is more complex than my ignore list.
<yann-kaelig> Hi. I'm trying to install sysinfo or hardinfo through apt-get but there is no such software. How can  Iget them ?
<karl__> k1l_: aha, that explains it
<cfhowlett> elias_a, if it becomes personal, immediately notify ops.
<karl__> What exactly is included in "Ubuntu Software"? I thought it was a graphical frontend to apt (and snappy), but apt seems to contain packages that are not available in "Ubuntu Software".
<k1l_> karl__: what exactly?
<brainwash> karl__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761126/ubuntu-16-04-software-center-doesnt-have-much-apps/767082
<lelebart> hi, a friend of mine give me his asus P2520L and told me he have had troubles with wifi. (he bought it brand new online but without os, so he installed ubuntu 16.10). atm it works fine. how to diagnostic wifi?
<karl__> brainwash, thanks! that solved my problem
<Guest98251> hi, system crashes when I close the lid. Any help?
<Xat`> I have a 14.04 LTS, owncloud package is deprecated
<compdoc> I just upgraded a 14.04 LTS system
<LittleJohn> now i do not know if this was a ubnutu or kali or virtualbox issue thou if you want to see the errors then i got opensuse code upload link....
<keving> My Apache2 is not autostarting. The rc scripts in place and have S instead of K. service apache2 // init.d/apache2 start are both working manually. Anyway to figure out where it hangs?
<pavlos> keving, check /var/log/apache2/ logs
<Xat`> I have a 14.04 LTS, owncloud package is deprecated : owncloud_6.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1.2_all
<Xat`> how can I get up to date owncloud from repo ?
<keving> @pavlos: It doesn't generate one after reboot. Have purged the folder
<ducasse> Xat`: there is no newer owncloud in the repos, packages in a finished release do not get version updates
<pavlos> keving, re-enable ... sudo update-rc.d apache2 enable
<keving> allready did that. I'm out of ideas :D
<keving> Tryed also to first remove then enable defaults nothing
<EriC^^> keving: which ubuntu?
<keving> 16.04.2 LTS
<EriC^^> keving: try sudo systemctl enable apache2
<phos1> how can i send emails in PHP with a specific SMTP server (Ubuntu Apache)
<keving> apache2.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable apache2
<EriC^^> keving: try sudo systemctl start apache2
<keving> that works
<EriC^^> keving: ok try rebooting and see if it starts
<keving> nope
<EriC^^> try systemctl status apache2
<keving> http://pastebin.com/raw/w0yeb9kz
<shamila> just do : systemctl enable apache2
<EriC^^> keving: try grep User /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<keving> its not in there allready looking for it
<EriC^^> keving: try grep USER /etc/apache2/envvars
<keving> Can it come from SuexecUserGroup there is myname in the sites
<EriC^^> keving: in the envvars file?
<keving> na, vhosts of my sites
<keving> Maybe i think i found the problem
<keving> nscd can't start because mysql isn't up there. Then maybe apache2 failed because it can't find the username
<EriC^^> keving: is suexec enabled?
<keving> yea
<EriC^^> did you try the grep USER ....envvars?
<keving> its not in there
<EriC^^> keving: maybe it should be
<EriC^^> try systemctl restart apache2
<keving> Figured it out by changed the boot depencies of nscd and apache2.
<EriC^^> aha, cool
<keving> ty for help
<EriC^^> np
<lelebart> hi, a fiend of mine gave me his ASUS P2520L with ubuntu 16.10 and told me he have had troubles with wifi - randomly disconnect etc. atm it seems works fine, here the troubleshooting nopaste http://paste.ubuntu.com/24040722/
<Zewwy> hahaha Man, I'm so glad I didn't work on this project on the weekend...
<Zewwy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pwm-general/xCF5CZj64ek
<Zewwy> sure enough a fix was released just on friday
<phos1> I am trying to end email on ubuntu with MSMTP and it is just hanging on “reading recipients from the command line and mail”
<phos1> I am trying to send emails with PHP through a SMTP server (Office 365)
<j4f-shredder> hey, how do I copy a file from the current directory and overwrite it on another directory that has a file with the same name??
<j4f-shredder> in fact, I want to copy two files that are on different folders in a project folder and copy those two files to its respective locations on a different folder
<RxMcDonald> Is it possible to insert ubuntu 11 inside ubuntu 10.04 CPU?
<EriC^^> j4f-shredder: cp /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<ducasse> RxMcDonald: you're still not being amusing, please stop.
<shaffl> What is the proper way to set Xft.dpi permanently, under Ubuntu 16.04?
<ducasse> shaffl: set it in ~/.Xresources
<shaffl> ducasse: Is that enough, or should I create some .xinitrc / configure something else to load .Xresources on startup? Also, can I put Xft.dpi alone (without other settings), inside that file?
<hhee> hey! guys, i need stick notes on desktio (unity) what can i use?
<ducasse> shaffl: it _should_ be parsed on x startup, but i've got 'xrdb ~/.Xresources' in ~/.xsessionrc just in case. you don't need other settings in it, it will work by itself.
<shaffl> ducasse: ok, I'll try it now, thank you
<ducasse> shaffl: np
<CrazySane> !info openjdk-8
<efu_> hey guys
<ubottu> Package openjdk-8 does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-8-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u121-b13-0ubuntu1.16.10.2 (yakkety), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<CrazySane> Thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> or !find openjdk-8
<nacc> and if you actually need the jdk it's openjdk-8-jdk
<CrazySane> Needed the jre. thanks.
<worktoner> I have an openssh question. Is it possible for an individual user to get blocked or banned somehow automatically?
<Southern_Gentlem> yes
<Daulin> hola
<Daulin> como estan?
<worktoner> I created a soft link in the user's directory to my web root, and tried connecting via an sftp client. After trying to access that soft link it seems like the user cannot connect anymore. They are chrooted to their home directory
<Daulin> todos
<Southern_Gentlem> if the server is using software like denyhosts or fail2ban
<Daulin> soy de samana
<Daulin> hola
<pavlos> !es | Daulin
<ubottu> Daulin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pavlos> worktoner, look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for DenyUsers
<worktoner> pavlos: I checked once, I can check again. I am the only admin on this machine currently
<OerHeks> iptables -A INPUT -s <try here your own ip> -j DROP # if this works >> iptables -D INPUT -s <again here your ip> -j DROP  # to release the block
<pavlos> worktoner, you can add DenyUsers user1 user2 user3 under the # Authentication: section
<dannyLopez> Hi, I cant see the desktop in my Pc, I mean, when login, the mouse works, but the desktop and XFCE dont start
<dannyLopez> In /etc/init.d/lightdm status show me some of this: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwalle5.so)
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: try ctrl+alt+f1 , login then type "rm -fr ~/.cache/sessions/*" then press alt+f7 and try to login again
<dannyLopez> like sudo? EriC^^
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: no need for sudo
<dannyLopez> Ok
<LittleJohn> UBUNTU, now my issue is actually for all the OS thou thanks for the ignorance on this mather.....
<Whir> Hi, I have some odd wifi problems, which can at least be solved by restarting the network-manager after boot.. I put such a command into rc.local but it is not executed
<Whir> by googling I am pointed to init.d scripts, but I don't want to register a new service, merely a one time reboot
<dannyLopez> EriC^^: Do the same. :(
<EriC^^> Whir: maybe @reboot in cron can help?
<EriC^^> sudo crontab -e , then @reboot <command here>
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: does a freshly created user work?
<Whir> EriC^^: ah, ok root commands with cron, I have a look thx
<LittleJohn> Now lets see what os will be the one who first fixes the issue, il bet ubuntu be the last...
<dannyLopez> Yes EriC^^, the same in a new user.
<dannyLopez> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/BIccA4K.jpg
<nacc> LittleJohn: have you actually stated a problem, or just ranting. If the latter, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<anddam> I installed texlive package and now need a tex package not provided by ubuntu
<anddam> I read in tlmgr(1) that tlmgr always runs in user mode
<anddam> does that mean it cannot be used to add system-wide packages
<anddam> s/$/?
<Roshan> Hi Guys, Getting issue with wifi in ubuntu
<Roshan> Enthernet is working but wifi is not
<Roshan> Ethernet is working but wifi is not
<nacc> anddam: read the section on "USER MODE" in the manpage?
<anddam> nacc: honest answer?
<nacc> anddam: in the context of that manpage, it's referring to that 'user mode' not the typical meaning
<anddam> nacc: no, I haven't yet
<anddam> reading now
<anddam> thx
<nacc> anddam: ok, it's relatively important (I don't know much about texlive -- but it seems like you could, as root, pass an appropriate usertree option. However, I'm not sure on permissions, etc.). What texlive pacakge do you need?
<anddam> nacc: I read the USER MODE section, I'm not sure how that applies though
<anddam> nacc: I need needspace package http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/needspace
<nacc> anddam: the earlier reference in the manpage to being 'in user mode' is specifically about that later section about UESR MODE
<anddam> nacc: so given that the debian man page says tlmgr always run in user mode, I'd need to run --usertree with the path to the system tree
<nacc> anddam: yes, probably, and as root. But I'm not sure that's the intended use, anyways
<anddam> nacc: and ofc I should do this as root (or other user with write permission to the tree)
<nacc> anddam: and it's possible it would break your installation
<anddam> nacc: I'm trying to figure what the intended use is, to be ubuntu-compliant
<dannyLopez> Dont work even GNome. :O
<Roshan> Any one please help wifi is not working in ubuntu 4.04
<anddam> nacc: I don't really care for thes solution, I just want to compile the source
<nacc> anddam: presumably it's to install extra tex packages in your home directory (or arbitrary directories).
<nacc> anddam: you could also try putting in /usr/local to see what it installs and then decide if it's useful or not
<anddam> and then how do I tell latex to use that additional, user-based tree?
<Roshan> nacc: I am getting issue in wifi in ubuntu
<anddam> Roshan: stealing my help are you, mmmm?
<nacc> anddam: presuming it's based off TEXMFHOME, it will automatically, I think pick it up
<cisco-alfa> yes
<pavlos> Roshan, https://github.com/UbuntuForums/wireless-info ... can you get that script, run, and pastebin the output?
<anddam> Roshan: you didn't provide any useful information about your issue
<nacc> anddam: if you install somewhere else, you might need to tweak a tex path or something
<nacc> anddam: in any case, at least in 17.04, needspace is in texlive-latex-extra
<nacc> anddam: let me look on 16.04, presuming that's what you are running
<nacc> anddam: also in 16.04
<nacc> anddam: so not sure why you think any of this is necessary :)
<anddam> nacc: oh woot!
<worktoner> pavlos: I ended up removing the chroot setting for this particular group of users
<worktoner> pavlos: But thanks for your help!
<anddam> nacc: because I went packages.ubuntu.com and searched packages containing "needspace" in xenial
<anddam> nacc: and got nothing
<pavlos> worktoner, np
<anddam> to the apt-machine!
<anddam> nacc: I have texlive-latex-extra installed already
<abhay> hey
<anddam> nacc: yep, needspace.sty is there
<nacc> anddam: did you check the 'contain files whose names contain the keyword'?
<nacc> anddam: otherwise it's looking for an exact match
<anddam> nacc: oh, I mistakenly took the first option for a wildcard match
<anddam> in fact it's working as expected
<anddam> my bad
<anddam> thanks
<anddam> now my issue is why the sty isn't foudn
<anddam> found
<anddam> I figure that since I'm using pandoc the generated tex template needs the specific usepackage directive to load needspace's macros
<nacc> anddam: outside my expertise, sorry :/ i've not had any issues using the system .sty files
<nitin_> #elasticsearch
<anddam> nacc: how are you copmiling latex?
<anddam> compiling, even
<nacc> anddam: i'm not -- had to build some docs for another package and did the normal apt-file for missing .sty until the build succeeded, which it did
<anddam> nacc: yes, but I mean you didn't use pandoc, did you?
<anddam> or the package build didn't use that
<nacc> anddam: doesn't look like it
<anddam> nacc: the oddest thing, if I conver the .rst to .tex and this to .pdf it goes straight away without error
<eil> what tex client do you use
<anddam> nacc: I figure pandoc checks for packges to include when the source is actual latex
<anddam> eil: who?
<nacc> anddam: i don't know anything about pandoc, sorry
<eil> for example you?
<haxdoe13> hello
<nacc> !who | eil
<ubottu> eil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<parabool> i've got a broken USB stick. it's 1.9GB, and I can only acces +- 700MB of it. /dev/sda1 contains a bootable ISO, and I can't access it to delete (I can access it with nautilus, though.) It does mount properly. /dev/sda2 doesnt mount. And when I gparted /dev/sda1 I get into the 700MB part (which I guess is /dev/sda2)
<parabool> how can i just wipe everything of the disk?
<haxdoe13> do you guys know about any software that can add brightness control to the right up corner of the desktop?
<haxdoe13> parabool: maybe use dd?
<anddam> eil: I don't use any tex "client", I just use vim
<eil> vim:?
<eil> vim :)
<haxdoe13> vim :(
<Fantomaz> Hello :)
<Zewwy> Jeery, Hello!
<Zewwy> Jerry, Hello
<parabool> haxdoe13, i've tried it, to no avail. basically when I mount the iso and i 'lsblk' i can see it's mounted on /dev/sda1, but when i gparted /dev/sda1 i get into a part of the USB stick that is totally empty
<eil> I installed tor-arm,typed arm then "Connection refused. Is the ControlPort enabled?"
<parabool> and with lsblk i have size /dev/sda: 1,9 , size sda1 613M, size sda2 31M
<haxdoe13> maybe it's just dead?
<OerHeks> eil, configure tor properly? http://askubuntu.com/a/754518
<parabool> haxdoe13, nope it was working 15min ago. I messed sth up with DD, but idk what
<eil> I added it in /etc/tor/torrc,also Connection refused. Is the ControlPort enabled?
<pavlos> parabool, gpared can wipe the whole disk, select partition, delete, repeat, apply
<OerHeks> eil restart tor ?
<Guest59413> help
<eil> !tag OerHeks  how to restart tor?
<ubottu> eil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zewwy> Is there no GUIless Ubuntu option?
<haxdoe13> parabool: try "testdisk" it seems like part of gparted
<Zewwy> gparted is amazing
<pavlos> Zewwy, ubuntu server
<nacc> eil: type "OerHeks" (or some starting string is probably enough) and hit tab.
<WoLf> Zewwy: server and don't select Desktop while installing
<Zewwy> interesting...
<haxdoe13> eil: sudo service tor restart?
<Zewwy> I was always used to linux being linux, wheither it was server or user based came to how it was insatllled via installation options
<Zewwy> why does Ubuntu seperate it like that?
<kip> ng
<eil> haxdoe13:Ok,it works
<eil> thank you :)
<WoLf> different default packages, basically.. you can do the same with a normal installation removing all the dependencies to graphic stuff.
<Zewwy> either wya, thanks for the info guys!
<WoLf> or you could install a normal system, then init 3
<haxdoe13> Zewwy: you can use ubuntu without graphical interface
<Zewwy> haxdoe13: only on server edision
<WoLf> that will go to "text only mode", while still allowing you to have a desktop if / when you'll need it.
<OerHeks> Zewwy, òr mini iso, don't select any DE, just ssh service
<Zewwy> Not sur why they didn't just have one installation type, and can pick your DE
<Zewwy> or not
<haxdoe13> Zewwy: I was using Lubuntu Desktop without graphical interface, I am pretty sure Ubuntu can be used like it too. Just edit grub
<ouroumov_> Zewwy, because it's not user friendly, duh.
<Zewwy> haxdoe13: cause thats intuitive haha
<Zewwy> ouroumov_: exactly my point haha
<haxdoe13> Zewwy: here you go http://askubuntu.com/questions/870221/booting-into-text-mode-in-16-04/870226
<Zewwy> thanks guys
<Zewwy> I'll just install via teh server edition I just D/Led
<haxdoe13> lol or just type one command to terminal and restart
<Zewwy> I have to rebuild anayway
<LittleJohn> i am defently gonna say for thous who ask if they should change to linux that they should not do it if they are using wirless adapters
<Zewwy> Going to rebuild compeltely GUIless
<Zewwy> meaning not even installed to make the server, you know optmaized
<nacc> LittleJohn: random comments are not particularly useful. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Zewwy> That comment is also so vague as their are many depandcies on that.
<Zewwy> Wow, for reals... go back bring up a whole option of stuff instead of simplying... i dunno goign back one step
<Zewwy> Like what the eff
<Zewwy> I forgot to take a screen shot of me enetreing the hostname
<Zewwy> I can't go back in teh installer steps to it, no matter how far back I select under the Go Back section, it bypasses that step each time
<Zewwy> whats up with that?!
<haxdoe13> do you guys know to how set Referrer Policy header in apache2 on ubuntu server?
<Zewwy> would that be an apache question?
<MonkeyDust> haxdoe13  there's also #ubuntu-server
<haxdoe13> yeah but #httpd is dead channel
<Zewwy> sadly
<Zewwy> true
<eil> I installed proxychains
<eil> and i input [proxychains] config file found: /etc/proxychains.conf
<eil> [proxychains] preloading ./libproxychains4.soPING www.google.com (93.46.8.89) 56(84) bytes of data.
<eil> then it can't ping google
<eil> how to configure proxychains?
<Zewwy> Sounds like you have a networking issue, seem DNS is resolving googles public IPs
<eil> [ProxyList]
<eil> # add proxy here ...
<eil> socks5 127.0.0.1 1080
<eil> # meanwile
<eil> # defaults set to "tor"
<eil> socks4 	127.0.0.1 9050
<Zewwy> First ensure your host server can reach any internet routable IP (A gernal good one is googles DNS servers 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4)
<OerHeks> don't paste like that
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zewwy> Also yes, no inline pasting
<OerHeks> and eil what guide are you following for proxychains?
<MonkeyDust> eil  next time, use a pastebin ... paste.ubuntu.com
<eil> paste.ubuntu.com/24041478/
<Zewwy> Whats the Manual package selection? under software to install?
<opendown> Hi All
<opendown> anybody use lenovo here ? Having issue with trackpad scrolling getting stuck
<opendown> 16.10 lxde
<Zewwy> Sorry nope
<DJones> opendown: I have a lenovo Y510p, don't have any issues with Ubuntu 16.10 (not using lxde though)
<thrmo> is there any ubuntu flavor that comes with cinnamon by default?
<popey> no
<opendown> Djones, weird thing I can't figure out what triggers sticky middle button
<opendown> or find anywhere how to disable that feature
<opendown> if that's a feature :)
<DJones> opendown: Not sure, I normally use a standard mouse, but haven't noticed any issues using the trackpad apart from being very sensitive
<DJones> thrmo: As far as I'm aware, its only available by installing as a 2nd desktop environment from the repositories
<thrmo> could i somehow do it by starting from a server install DJones? i don't want it as a 2nd desktop environment
<thrmo> i did that using mate already
<thrmo> i want to start cleanly with cinnamon alone
<DJones> thrmo: I'm not sure, in theory it should work, or you could use the minimal install iso to install from which lets you select what you want to install
<DJones> !minimal | thrmo
<ubottu> thrmo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thrmo> humm
<thrmo> that minimal one seems to be what i'm looking for, ty!
<DJones> thrmo: Its not something I've tried, but good luck if you go that way
<thrmo> DJones, yup i'm gonna try it
<opendown> thrmo: I've used minimal a lot, you can customize it the way you want it works perfectly fine
<opendown> I use it for actual minimal installation without X  running only few daemons
<scootergrisen> Where can i see what translations are included in the Ubuntu live ISO?
<thrmo> opendown, shouldn't i install X before installing cinnamon tho?
<opendown> thrmo: i believe it will be in dependencies ;)
<parabool> pavlos, haxdoe13 http://imgur.com/a/mHrxQ
<thrmo> opendown, is there any sort of guide, just to take a look if needed?
<haxdoe13> parabool: this is weird
<parabool> haxdoe13, basically i DD'd an iso on it, i aborted halfway and i then did it again(with another iso). that's how i made this mess
<haxdoe13> parabool: you can try windows lol
<opendown> thrmo: guide on minimal installation ? sure
<opendown> thrmo: cinnamon I'm not sure even what it is :)
<parabool> haxdoe13, no windows install to test the USB on
<thrmo> a DE opendown
<parabool> fml
<thrmo> i just want a guide on minimal installation tho
<pavlos> parabool, for some reason, sda shows as 603MB eventhough you said it is a 2GB usb
<opendown> oh that's available
<parabool> pavlos, yeah, check the terminal.
<parabool> it says 1.9GB
<k1l_> thrmo: install the cinnamon pacakge and make sure a *dm is isntalled, like lightdm
<opendown> thrmo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<opendown> thrmo what do you like about cinnamon ?
<pavlos> parabool, sda is 1.9 but sda1 is 613 and sda2 is 30 (from lsblk
<thrmo> opendown, i just like it more than the other options i guess
<thrmo> xfce being a close second
<opendown> I stick with LXDE for a long while and love it
<parabool> pavlos, indeed. i need to remove sda1 and sda2.
<opendown> xfce is now bloated almost as gnome
<Southern_Gentlem> opendown, i totally disagree
<pavlos> parabool, but the image below shows 603 unallocated, where is sda1 and 2?
<OerHeks> bloated is an opinion
<pavlos> parabool, tell gparted to refresh devices
<opendown> well lets say its much heavier then what it use to be, and lxde is much lighter
<opendown> and yes it's my personal opinion
<parabool> pavlos, it tells me invalid partition table, recursive partition on /dev/sda
<Southern_Gentlem> opendown, depends on each persons use case
<pavlos> parabool, try, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda and pastebin
<opendown>  Southern_Gentlem: agree, and perhaps experience
<opendown>  Southern_Gentlem:: some need "make me happy" buttons :)
<pavlos> parabool, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<parabool> pavlos, http://dpaste.com/15XGX7P
<pavlos> parabool, using fdisk, try to delete partition 1 and then do the same pastebin as above
<parabool> pavlos, http://termbin.com/886c2
<pavlos> parabool, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<pavlos> parabool, then using gparted see if sda is 2GB
<tonyt> i installed lxde and rebooted but didnt see the option to change to a lxde session. is there a way to fix that?
<parabool> pavlos, http://imgur.com/a/Nv3x9  weird
<Bashing-om> tonyt: One expects to see a dropdown in the login box by clicking on an icon in the upper right corner . Do you not get this ability ?
<opendown> tonyt: logout first
<opendown> then like Bashing-om said change the default session
<opendown> top right corner
<tonyt> bashing no
<tonyt> i dont have no option in the top right to choose
<opendown> what do you c when logout ?
<tonyt> i logged out and tried and i rebooted the machine
<tonyt> i can name all the option but there is nothing available to choose the desktop session
<tonyt> *cant name
<opendown> what dm r u using ?
<parabool> pavlos, the warning is an unrecognized disk label
<tonyt> the default that comes with ubuntu opendown
<pavlos> parabool, dd gave you error so let's modify the dd line, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<tonyt> unity i think its called
<sveinse> I'm trying to manually mount a win server (domain at work). I can connect and list using smbclient, but I get permission denied on "mount -t cifs". What is wrong? I'm running 16.04
<tonyt> oh dn, it lightdm
<tonyt> the default
<tonyt> *dm
<pavlos> parabool, this should overwrite the MBR, 512 bytes
<parabool> pavlos, http://imgur.com/a/qUctH
<opendown> 16.10 I assume ?
<pavlos> parabool, gparted no longer sees sda?
<opendown> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<parabool> pavlos, it does. 512B now
<pavlos> parabool, lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<parabool> pavlos, http://termbin.com/tbrg
<pavlos> parabool, I dont get it, we asked gparted to wipe everything. it still shows sda1 and sda2 even though fdisk shows no partitions
<parabool> pavlos, http://termbin.com/1erq
<parabool> that's fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Bashing-om> tonyt: opendown Share in a pastebin ' ls -al /usr/share/xsessions ; echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' we see what we have installed to work with .
<pavlos> parabool, this is just a simple usb stick, 2GB
<parabool> i *think* so, but why would it show up 15 or 16gb earlier ?
<parabool> it's a stick i got from a company, i can't actually read how big it is on it.
<tonyt> k ill try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<pavlos> parabool, there is a disks utility (dash, look for disks), see if that tool helps
<tonyt> that workeed opendown. thanks
<parabool> pavlos, i can't delete nor format the partitions in there
<pavlos> parabool, I use gparted but have no idea why it cannot wipe everything and reformat to ext4 or ntfs
<parabool> pavlos, ok i will keep looking around. thanks for the help, i'll let you know how i fixed it
<pavlos> parabool, k
<sm0k3r> hy
<sm0k3r> some here ?
<Dreaman> no
<deadmoras> hello guys, i can't edit any file with mc (file manager). when i start edit (f4), me get back to console with nubmers. but i can see any file without problems
<deadmoras> how i can fix it?
<OerHeks> "any file" owned by your user should work, inside your ~/Home/ folder that is.
<opendown> OerHeks he's talking about editor
<OerHeks> else you need sudo
<opendown> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16776/how-to-switch-the-editor-in-mc-midnight-commander-from-nano-to-mcedit
<opendown> old but might work
<OerHeks> files from /dev/random are pretty hard to open :-P
<deadmoras> can't anyway
<deadmoras> i have 1900 in terminal
<deadmoras> after f4 (edit)
<opendown> deadmoras:
<deadmoras> but i can see this file without problems
<opendown> I assume you need to change editor to mcedit
<deadmoras> i have this editor )
<deadmoras> last version
<deadmoras> http://rgho.st/7dCRSCHjS
<deadmoras> after f4
<deadmoras> http://rgho.st/7dCRSCHjS
<deadmoras> after f3
<opendown> same screenshot
<deadmoras> aww
<deadmoras> me sorry, sec
<deadmoras> http://rgho.st/7BlCpGZWf
<opendown> do the F9 > Option> make sure "use internal edit" is checked
<deadmoras> it's correct
<deadmoras> from right panel?
<deadmoras> i have russian language and not a very correct translated :c
<opendown> it's ok I speak russian
<deadmoras> :D
<deadmoras> Встроенный ?
<opendown> да
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<deadmoras> Мне нужно поставить их?
<deadmoras> Ну, галочки
<opendown> да
<deadmoras> Просмотр и редактор, так?
<opendown> да редактор внутренний укажи
<deadmoras> Вот, все
<deadmoras> Спасибо )
<deadmoras> Теперь все работает, спасибо большое)
<opendown> не за что:) сам пользуюсь сразу понял о чём речь
<deadmoras> И еще. я могу редактировать файлы которые находятся в /home? Другие не могу?
<OerHeks> guys, english only please, thanks.
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<genii> deadmoras and opendown ... If support is going to be given in russian, please use the #ubuntu-ru channel instead
<deadmoras> okay, sorry
<opendown> yes sorry moved
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<dibutu> Does anyone know how to fix this error when trying to install rails: ERROR:  Error installing rails: 	ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.      current directory: /var/lib/gems/2.3.0/gems/nokogiri-1.7.0.1/ext/nokogiri /usr/bin/ruby2.3 -r ./siteconf20170221-11313-1sibl20.rb extconf.rb mkmf.rb can't find header files for ruby at /usr/lib/ruby/include/ruby.h
<dibutu> the issue seems to be with nokogiri as a lot of things seem to be dependent on it, but i cant install it because i get the same error
<nacc> dibutu: afaict, that file is not shipped by any ubuntu package (ruby.h)
<nacc> dibutu: is there a reason you can't just install the rails pacage from ubuntu?
<dibutu> gem install rails?
<nacc> dibutu: `apt install rails`
<dibutu> all of the install guides say to install it the other way. I assume they know how to package things up to avoid future problems
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ruby-dev ??
<nacc> dibutu: can't really help with that, sorry -- don't know enough myself
<dibutu> thanks anyway, nacc
<dibutu> well i want to resolve this issue because I think it's going to be an issue for a lot of things
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ruby-on-rails.html
<nacc> OerHeks: afaict, ships mruby.h but not ruby.h and not in that path anyways (/usr/lib/ruby/include)
<OerHeks> oh oke, was a wild shot
<dibutu> the ubuntu rails guide install says I need to get apache and mysql. I prefer postrgesql and don't plan on using apache
<nacc> OerHeks: ack, just was an fyi
<discopaulo> Hi. How do I get AMD Crimson Relive? I've installed drivers from their site (16.60) but I don't see the control panel anywhere. I want to set up Eyefinity for Civ 5.
<newusers> Can anyone help me with bypassing a root password?
<Whiskey> -/etc/letsencrypt/live <-- How do i get my user whiskey read access in that folder?
<nacc> newusers: what do you mean? if you don't have root access on a machine, there is presuambly good reason
<alkisg> Whiskey, what's the output of ls -la /etc/letsencrypt/live? is it owned by root:root, or by some special group?
<Whiskey> root i think
<Whiskey> but i maybe do a another work around for it in apache
<Whiskey> maybe smarter
<Poo> XD
<Chaser> /buffer 11
<James_Freewall> * Cannot join #centos (You are banned).
<James_Freewall> :(
<k1l_> James_Freewall: #freenode for non ubuntu channel issues
<travel> Hey guys need assistance with elementary os
<k1l_> !elementary | travel
<ubottu> travel: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<James_Freewall> travel: delete it
<travel> Why should i delete it?
<James_Freewall> i miss gnome2
<travel> Thank you Kil
<nacc> James_Freewall: please take chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<James_Freewall> nah
<James_Freewall> bye nacc
<sfdgsdfg> hello
<James_Freewall> sup dude
<chopparu> hello
<quesker> with apt-get can I restore perms to a file?  how?
<quesker> the file is /etc/shadow if anyone has the perms from 12.04
<Bashing-om> quesker: No, apt is for manageing packages . for permisiions ya want the 'chown' command . see ' man chown '.
<wedgie> unless quesker means restore files installed by a package to their "default" permissions...
<Bashing-om> quesker: Ouch ! messing about with permissions on system files is a great way to break the system .
<quesker> restore default permissions yes
<quesker> pretty sure rpm can do it
<quesker> not apt-get?
<wedgie> quesker: don't have 12.04 around to look at but /etc/shadow is 640, root:shadow on my 16.04 system
<quesker> ok thanks
<Zewwy> +1 for 16.04
<Zewwy> Server edition with no GUI is so lean and working chipper, Love it
<diverdude> Hi there. I have ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and there is no audio. WHy is my audio not working?
<Bashing-om> !sound | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AlmostHuman> hello people
<stigma_wizard> hello
<diverdude> boshhead: i have already checked all those things and it looks ok
<diverdude> Bashing-om: i really have no idea what to do now
<diverdude> how do i find out why my audio is not working?
<AlmostHuman> servidor de amsterdan, interessante
<Bashing-om> diverdude: If the above guide does not give hints, I do not know  - I too have very limited experience with audio .
<quesker> is dash not posix?
<nacc> quesker: dash is strictly posix. bash is not.
<quesker> don't ask why all the parens are in here but this still should be posix and breaks in dash  out=$((grep root /etc/passwd) 2>>/dev/null)
<wedgie> $(( is a bash extension, i believe. Not sure if it is in dash
<giuseppe_> hi everyone, i'm trying to use a second monitor that I attached by HDMI, the problem is that when I go in settings the monitor is detected like a 7" in reality it is a 28", so a piece of the screen is unusable, can anyone help me? thanks :)
<vanhuong> hola mundo
<k1l_> dash doesnt have all features of bash. that is why its the slim standard for scripts. if you want bash use the shebang to set it to use bash
<wedgie> oh wait, that' snot what that is
<nacc> quesker: i wonder if it's a parsing issue. I'm not sure how the shell can disambiguate?
<quesker> what a bummer.  that code works in every lame hpux, solaris, aix, redhat, suse and osx /bin/sh
<nacc> quesker: note using {} instead of () for the inner brackets does work in dash
<k1l_> quesker: again, debian and ubuntu use dash as standard for non interactive shells. you can set it to bash if you like or use shebang
<vanhuong> wao... I don´t known that exist this world.
<wedgie> quesker: it fails for me too in sh on freebsd
<quesker> wow
<nacc> quesker: and `man dash` indicates (list) is the same as { list; }
<nacc> quesker: and less ambiguous
<nacc> quesker: well, except for subshelling, but i'm not sure it's relevant to your use-case
<NoSudo> Hey, i know that using sudo to run gem install commands is bad. I have rbenv installed but I still can't run gem commands without sudo. I get: /var/lib/gems/2.3.0 directory". Do you guys know what's up?
<quesker> I will probably just change the #! to /bin/bash which is easier than changing the thing that generates this code
<quesker> since I can be sure bash will be installed on ubuntu
<NoSudo> Also, if there a way to hide Join / Quit notices in this IRC?
<NoSudo> is*
<ckb> Hey guys.. Looks like my PHP CLI doesn’t have mysql support enabled. I’ve googled plenty of articles and have had no luck. I can’t even find the configure command used to compile php… can anyone help?
<Bashing-om> NoSudo: Not a support issue but in irssi - > ' /ignore #channel JOINS QUITS ' .
<ckb> I’ve even tried using apache2’s php.ini and that didn’t work… So I’m guessing it’s a compilation issue..
<k1l_> !quietirc | NoSudo
<ubottu> NoSudo: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Southern_Gentlem> NoSudo, that would be in your irc client
<wedgie> quesker: note that it *does* work if written like this: out=$( (grep root /etc/passwd) 2>> /dev/null)    (note the extra space)
<quesker> ah good idea
<quesker> thanks
<wedgie> i think it interprets $(( as somthing other than a command substitution with a subshell inside
<BluesKaj> `
<wedgie> quesker: I know you said not to ask, but I gotta.... why the subshell at all? Why not out=$(grep root /etc/passwd)   ?
<quesker> I'm trying to remember why I did that.  the code inside could have pipes, not sure if that matters with saving stderr.  I wrote that stuff many years ago
<wedgie> you're appending stderr to /dev/null anyway...
<coffeeguy> hi if i install gnome desktop will i have to redo any settings?
<quesker> the real code issomething more like out=$((grep foo bar | awk | something) 2>>$errfile)     do I not need the subshell for that?  heh
<coffeeguy> like unity tweak tool stuff
<quesker> there must have been a reason but I can't remember it
<quesker> that code inside the () is provided by someone else, I read it from xml and generate this crazy script from it
<wedgie> i think {} would work instead of a subshell, which is what nacc said 15 mins ago
<k1l_> coffeeguy: the unity-tweak-tool is for unity, and you want to install and use the gnome-shell
<coffeeguy> hehe yes i do
<EriC^^> quesker: so the error propagates from the first command also to wherever you redirected it
<coffeeguy> :)
<quesker> ah ok
<wedgie> quesker: anyway, I think we're getting pretty OT for #ubuntu. Probably better to ask further questions about that in #bash (they do posix sh too)
<quesker> yep thanks
<scootergrisen> Can anyone help me get danish translation into the Ubuntu ISO's?
<joci1> hii
<coffeeguy> k1l_, gdm3 or lightdm?
<joci1> I got a little issue, when i start watch a movie  my screen starts to turn off for a couple of milisecond randomly, what could couse this annoying issue?
<NoSudo> @ubottu, thanks for the command
<coffeeguy> k1l_, from a security stand point for optimal security would i stick with unity or go gnome since unity is going away from gnome?
<nacc> ckb: how are you determining this?
<nacc> ckb: and have you installed the mysql extension? what version of ubuntu and php?
<k1l_> coffeeguy: unity uses the same gnome base as gnome-shell does. from the security point of view that doesnt matter.
<joci1> I got a little issue, when i start watch a movie  my screen starts to turn off for a couple of milisecond randomly, what could couse this annoying issue?
<ckb> nacc: I figured out my problem. /bin/php wasn’t compiled with mysql support, however on ubuntu php5 was. Kind of strange.
<ckb> nacc: I have 2 different installations of php on this machine...
<CodeMouse92__> I'm about to backup my home folder using rsync, so I can put it back on a fresh install of Ubuntu if necessary...
<CodeMouse92__> I know the typical approach is to use the -a (archive) flag, but that also preserves permissions. Would that cause problems if I rsync it onto a new Ubuntu install?
<bekks> CodeMouse92__: No.
<nacc> ckb: is /bin/php from ubuntu?
<ckb> nacc: more than likely
<nacc> ckb: and /bin/php as in PHP7? Is this 16.04?
<ckb> php5 is from php5-mysql
<ckb> 14.04
<wolftune> Hi folks, I have an SSD in an external enclosure where I've cloned / to a partition there and have a FAT32 partition for efi boot. How do I install grub now on the new drive?
<ppf> wolftune: grub-install
<wolftune> ppf: right, I mean, I don't know grub-install options well, so how do I make sure it installs the right thing to the right place on the new drive, using EFI correctly?
<ppf>  grub-install [OPTION...] [OPTION] [INSTALL_DEVICE]
<wolftune> I've read several things but got so mixed up. I had followed some instructions that were not EFI and that failed, so now I'm set to do it right I think
<ppf> check out man grub-install
<Shtene> https://www.facebook.com/IdiotNaDena/videos/641256369415664/ :))
<bazhang> Shtene, never post that here
<kur1j> I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers on an Ubuntu 16.04 system using the PPA "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa" I run the installation of "sudo apt-get install nvidia-375"
<kur1j> but the problem is it installs the X Windows
<kur1j> is there a way to get JUST the driver
<ppf> why install it through a ppa?
<ppf> get the official one
<kur1j> the one from NVidia compiles it into the kernel
<ppf> what
<ppf> no
<kur1j> the run file compiles it and links it with the kernel
<ppf> it builds a kernel module, yes
<Gabriel> Hi
<ppf> that's what you call a "driver"
<kur1j> ppf: so there is no way around someoen upgrading the kernel and not breaking the GPU driver?
<ppf> there is, it's called dkms
<ppf> the package you get from nvidia hooks into that
<kur1j> hmmm, last I tried that when I updated my kernel it broke
<ppf> you should try to stick to the official packages though
<ppf> yes, that happens
<ppf> but rarely
<kur1j> hmmm, I'll try it
<kur1j> i just could have sworn last time I did, it just broke (which is why I was looking at ppa)
<Gabriel> Is it possible to ssh into my computer, and view the same terminal thats om the computer screen? (I forgot to start a screen session)
<ppf> ppas break just as often
<ppf> just use the offical driver!
<lerner> now that I have a ton of commands memorized in the shell, is thereanyway of search them?
<ppf> i think the latest one is 367 on xenial
<lerner> instead of looking one by one with the up arrow key?
<ppf> Gabriel: no, not without screen or any other kind of terminal multiplexer
<thewhitefu> find ~ -name ls -print
<bekks> lerner: "history".
<ppf> lerner: ctrl+r
<lerner> thewhitefu, was that for me?
<Gabriel> Is it possible to ssh into my computer, and view the same terminal thats om the computer screen? (I forgot to start a screen session)
<ppf> Gabriel: no, not without screen or any other kind of terminal multiplexer
<Gabriel> Ok :(
<BluesKaj> lerner, categorize the commands in a text file that you can easily reference
<Anthaas_> Hi, if at commandline I want to run a command on any file in any subdirectory that matches *.xyz, how can I do this?
<Anthaas_> foo **/*.xyz doesnt work
<ppf> lerner: nah, just use ctrl+r
<Anthaas_> It tries to match the literal "**/*.xyz"
<ppf> Anthaas_: what's your shell?
<Whiskey> -/etc/letsencrypt/live <-- How do i get my user whiskey read access in that folder?
<Anthaas_> bash
<lerner> ok
<rigel__> Whiskey: chmod?
<ppf> Anthaas_: shopt -s globstar
<Gabriel> So I have to wait until I'm able to be physically present at my machine?  My problem is that I started an update (on rasbian-debian), and now it hasn't finished probably because of "yes/no" pop-ups
<Anthaas_> ppf: Say what now?
<ppf> to enable double asterisk in bash
<Anthaas_> Ahhh thanks
<Whiskey> rigel__ and more? i don´t know anything i try to google it but i don´t understand
<Whiskey> atm, only root have access to it
<tepas> hi
<Anthaas_> ppf: Didnt work
<k1l_> Gabriel: ask the raspbian support if they spawn a screen or such for upgrades
<rigel__> Look up basics of Linux file permissions. That should also tell you how to change it
<k1l_> Gabriel: raspbian is not ubuntu. so ask them
<tepas> español habla alguien
<ppf> Anthaas_: sohuld work
<k1l_> !es | tepas
<ubottu> tepas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ppf> what ubuntu are you on?
<tepas> ok nice
<Gabriel> Kk :) thx anyway
<Anthaas_> ppf: 14.04
<ppf> !info bash trusty
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-7ubuntu1.5 (trusty), package size 536 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<ppf> should work. what exactly did you do?
<Anthaas_> Typed the command you said into the shell, hit enter, and then tried foo **/*.xyz and got: File **/*.xyz not found
<ppf> and you're sure such files exist?
<Anthaas_> Absolutely.
<coffeeguy> so umm man :(
<ppf> no idea why it's not working for you
<Anthaas_> **/* means any file ending in .xyz in this directory and all subdirectories, right?
<kur1j> ppf: so the run file driver on the Nvidia website is using DKMS?
<Anthaas_> **/*.xyz that is
<ppf> Anthaas_: yes, recursively
<ppf> kur1j: yes. why is 367 not enough for you?
<wedgie> Anthaas_: did you enable globstar? might not be enabled by default: ''shopt -s globstar''
<ppf> Anthaas_: here's another way to do it: find -name '*.xyz' | xargs foo
<Anthaas_> wedgie: Yeah, I ran that command
<Whiskey> rigel__: well "sudo useradd -G root whiskey" not working
<rigel__> No, it's chmod u+rx dirname
<kur1j> ppf: Have Titan X Pascal
<rigel__> That's group stuff
<Anthaas_> The actual command is: jjtree **/*.jjt && javacc **/*.jj && javac -cp "[SOME PATH]" **/*.java
<Whiskey> rigel__: it will not change access to me right, it will just access and keep the root access as well?
<Anthaas_> I don't fancy adding more piping into that haha
<wedgie> no, don't pipe find to xargs. use find -exec, or, if you must, find -print0 | xargs -0
<rigel__> Who is the owner?
<Whiskey> root
<Whiskey> and it has to stay as owner
<Anthaas_> For all of those commands, I am getting no file **/*.jjt found, no file **/*.jj found, no file **/*.java found
<rigel__> Then instead of u+rx, do o+rx
<nacc> ckb: php5 is not compiled with mysql support, generally, it's a loadable extension
<Anthaas_> This is what sucks when there is no IDE support for jjtree
<ppf> kur1j: alright, then you should get the one from nvidia
<nacc> ckb: if you can provide more precise information, i'd like to know if you've found a real bug
<wedgie> Anthaas_: you probably want to be asking this in #bash
<ppf> Anthaas_: considered Ant
<lerner> when somebody writes foo.bar, foo is a generic name and bar is the filetype, correct?
<ppf> fwiw, try the find command above, although it's super ugly
<ppf> lerner: no, that's windows
<ckb> nacc: there’s no mysql.so in /usr/lib/php/
<ppf> lerner: the filetype is whatever type the file has
<Anthaas_> ppf: Ant is lols, but Ive tried a more modern build system: gradle, and it fell apart.
<nacc> ckb: /usr/lib/php isn't used in 14.04 iirc
<ckb> ./user/lib/cli/***
<ckb> nacc: I have no idea. This is a standard rackspace VM image of 14.04
<Whiskey> thanks
<nacc> ckb: mysql.so is in /usr/lib/php5/20121212/mysql.so
<nacc> ckb: can you pastebin `php --version` and `php5 --version`?
<lerner> is foo.bar used to program linux?
<ppf> lerner: what?
<ppf> you're not making sense
<wedgie> lerner: foo and bar are just placeholders people use. They don't have any specific meaning.
<ckb> nacc: http://pastebin.com/iBmrfyCh
<lerner> ok, thanks
<wedgie> like a "widget" or a "thingamajig"
<ppf> .bar in your example is called the filename extension
<nacc> ckb: the first is from a PPA
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lerner, yep place holders
<nacc> ckb: the second is the Ubuntu version
<ppf> foo.bar being the filename or basename
<nacc> ckb: *if* that is the stock rackspace image (i'd be surprised if it was, but i also don't work for rackspace), then they have enabled ondrej's ppa by default
<nacc> ckb: and more than likely you just need to install the appropriate mysql package from the same PPA
<ckb> nacc: possibly… php -m doesn’t have mysql listed at all
<nacc> ckb: right, because you haven't installed it
<ckb> I couldn’t figure out how. ha
<Jambonor> I'm trying to set up two ubuntu computers on a physical network together via terminal.  No router or anything.  I don't know what to google for to find a method for this.  Anybody?
<nacc> ckb: you would need to look at the PPA and install the correct package, I don't know what it would be called and PPAs are not supported (strictly speaking)
<wedgie> Jambonor: all they need are IP addresses on the same subnet.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jambonor, I think may need something in between anyway  a hub at least
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but could be wrong
<MK> hey guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop to test it and I like it, but it also evidently rendered Unity unusable... would uninstalling Unity and just using KDE from now on be easy for me to do? Or would you recommend just reinstalling and using Kubuntu instead?
<Jambonor> wedgie: so ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10/24 on each machine (with different ips obviously)?
<wedgie> Jambonor: pretty much it. How are they connected together?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mk kubuntu  should install without effecting unity
<MK> I ran into this bug, I'm afraid https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<wedgie> Jambonor: that won't persist a reboot, you'll need to edit /etc/network/interfaces for that, but it should work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mk you can try and purge ubuntu or kubuntu but difficulter since meta pckages
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !removekde
<ubottu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<Jambonor> wedgie:  a hub, and two patch cables.  All the gear works.  If I unplug from this network and just plug in to the router from my ISP, they can both get an internet connection.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mk not sure  what debfoster is but hmm, and  i didn't know there was a command
<Jambonor> But the above method doesn't connect them.
<coffeeguy> hehe anyone have a link for ditching gnome and going back to unity in ubu 16.04?
<Jambonor> Even though ifconfig looks like they are.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> coffeeguy, uhmm unity is based on gnome for various othr things
<coffeeguy> that's fine but unity is going away from gnome i thought
<ppf> Jambonor: how do you check whether they're connected?
<MK> I installed MATE to test it and was able to use and then uninstall it without issue, thankfully. But apparently Unity and KDE right now cannot be on the same system due to a package conflict :( So, which meta package should I uninstall? ubuntu-desktop?
<Jambonor> ppf: pinging each others IPs.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> coffeeguy, unity 7 will stay gnome based with compiz.  unity  8 on the other hand uses qt qml or whatever
<Jambonor> Both machines let pings out, and can ping each other when on the ISP's router's network.
<ppf> can you paste the output of ifconfig on both machines?
<coffeeguy> well i used the ubuntu help for getting rid of gnome-desktop and now unity is screwed up?
<ppf> and also ip route, please
<coffeeguy> everything is going qt
<SebthreeBQM10HD> coffeeguy, unity should be ok sty, even if you removed gnome shell
<ppf> do you have network manager running? or are you using /etc/network/interfaces?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> coffeeguy, and gnome shell should stay, if you removed unity
<coffeeguy> still getting the loading scream for gdm though on  system start up
<coffeeguy> screen* lol
<Jambonor> ppf: here: http://pastebin.com/n1jbmYfF
<Jambonor> ppf: both machines are terminal only.
<coffeeguy> and there's residual stuff like scaling is out of wack
<coffeeguy> i should've specified that i had a 4k screen :|
<Jambonor> ppf: and ip route: http://pastebin.com/d6F9ezwq
<coffeeguy> hmm back to the how-to's ciao
<Jambonor> both machines are connected to the internet and a different mutual network via their wlan0 (which is how I'm connected to them).
<noise_> hi where can i find package of ddd? and gcc-python3-plugin?
<noise_> it does noyt show up in the default search
<k1l_> !info gcc-python3-plugin
<ubottu> gcc-python3-plugin (source: gcc-python-plugin): plugin for GCC to invoke Python scripts from inside the compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-3 (yakkety), package size 168 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<k1l_> noise_: what ubunut are you on exactly and is universe enabled?
<Pici> noise_: you need to be running 16.04 or later.
<ppf> Jambonor: doesnt mean that nm isn't doing the networking
<Jambonor> Hmm, well, I wouldn't know how to check.
<Jambonor> Still though, according to ifconfig they should be on the same machine.
<ppf> Jambonor: which of the connections is the one in question? eth0?
<Jambonor> yes, eth0 in both cases, all the other stuff is to do with docker, and I doubt is the problem.
<kur1j> ppf: I don't quite see how the ".run" file is going to work with other kernels if it is asking for a linux kernel headers
<kur1j> if its compiling against them, ill just have to redo this when someone updates the kernel
<kur1j> would I not?
<ppf> that's what dkms does
<ppf> it'll recompile a module for every new kernel
<kur1j> so in the background it will do it?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> well, in the foreground, technically
<ppf> it's a hook in the apt upgrade sequence
<kur1j> ah
<ppf> Jambonor: eth0 on your second machine looks weird.
<ppf> there is no traffic going on
<Jambonor> I think there's no traffic on either, the traffic showing on the first one is from it was plugged in to a different network I think.
<Jambonor> I assume at least.
<ppf> plug the second eth0 into another network?
<Jambonor> Have before and it worked, will try again.
<Jambonor> Yeah, works.  Gets DHCP address from the router on the other network, and can reach the internet and ping other machines on that new network.
<Jambonor> And also doesn't work when back on the problem network.
<Livingroom> hello linux peoples. question: i want to copy all the .jpg files in a directory tree. can i cp -r /directory/containing/jpgs/*.jpg /destination/folder or need i do something else? i dont want to copy the directory structure to the destination, just the jpgs. thanks!
<nacc> Livingroom: why do you need -r?
<OerHeks> -R recursive would do yes
<nacc> Livingroom: but if you don't want to copy the directory structure, passing -r makes no sense
<Livingroom> nacc well i didnt know how else to tell it to recurse subdirectories for .jpg files
<nacc> Livingroom: that isn't what your command tells cp to do either
<nacc> Livingroom: you would want to say `cp -r /directory/containing/jpgs /destination/folder`
<nacc> Livingroom: but then it will copy the directory structure
<nacc> Livingroom: a potentially better way would be `find /directory/containing/jpgs -name '*.jpg' -exec cp {} /destination/folder/. \;`
<nacc> Livingroom: which will copy any file (or directory) found under /directory/containing/jpgs that matches '*.jpg' to /destination/folder.
<Livingroom> nacc thanks!!!
<nacc> Livingroom: the version you have will be expanded by the shell first, iiuc, and you will get a resulting command line of `cp -r /directory/containing/jpgs/a.jpg ... /directory/containing/z.jpg /destination/folder` where a.jpg and z.jpg are example jpg files in /directory/containing/jpgs (but not in subdirectories). It doesn't make sense to recurse on files, so the -r operator doesn't do anything.
<nacc> Livingroom: does that make sense?
<Livingroom> nacc: yes, thanks; i knew that the -r does exact directory tree copy when used with just directory names, didnt know if changing it to a file (*.jpg) changed the meaning. thanks again!
<Wulung> any "Ubuntu Wiki Editors" active here ?
<nacc> Livingroom: to be clear, the meaning didn't change, but give a file to a recursive operation doesn't mean anything semantically
<nacc> Wulung: yes. Why do you ask?
<Wulung> this page : wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases need to be updated for 16.04.2 LTS
<nacc> Wulung: why?
<nacc> Wulung: it's listed in the 'current' box
<Livingroom> nacc, i got an error: find: illegal option -- n
<nacc> Livingroom: pastebin the command and output?
<Wulung> nacc: haha just updated
<Wulung> thanks anyway
<nacc> Wulung: np
<Livingroom> nacc:  nevermind, i think i figured it out
<Livingroom> nacc: yes, i screwed it up. i didnt give it an input operator. sorry! :|
<Livingroom> also, holy *CRAP* that was fast
<Livingroom> nacc: i made a paste anyway though http://pastebin.com/zTEwTL8r
<nacc> Livingroom: right, you didn't pass it the directory to find in, looks like it worked the next time
<nacc> Livingroom: note you can add operators before -exec so it can be more verbose of what it copies, etc.
<Livingroom> nacc yup, sorry i thought since i was *in* the directory i wanted to use, it might work
<nacc> Livingroom: in that case you can use '.'
<nacc> Livingroom: e.g., `find . ...`
<Livingroom> oh right, the dot. i forgot about that
<Livingroom> nacc thank you very much though!
<nacc> Livingroom: np
<Livingroom> nacc: i'm just so happy MacOS is certified unix, the parity of commands in terminal makes my life generally easier. now if i could just remember enough of them from my linux days lol
<noise_> k1l_: Pici, i just installed 16.04 desktop
<k1l_> noise_: run "sudo apt update"
<noise_> k1l_: I did, still does n't show up on search
<nacc> noise_: what pacakge did you search from?
<k1l_> noise_: is universe enabled?
<noise_> http://pastebin.com/ZenHJfza
<noise_> there is an application called "ubuntu software"  looks like aptitude used to..
<noise_> I searched in that
<k1l_> noise_: only security universe is activated
<noise_> how do I "enable universe"?
<nacc> !components | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<k1l_> noise_: go to systemsettings > software and update. then check universe
<noise_> Thats the second option right? community maintained free and opensource software ( universe) ?  Itis already selected
<k1l_> can you uncheck it and check it again?
<dannyLpz> Who is the name for F3, I mean, for F1 is meta2-P
<k1l_> after that run "sudo apt update && apt policy gcc-python3-plugin | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lmw> Where can I find Ubuntu for PowerPC?
<genii> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<noise_> I installed synaptic and it can find these packages :)
<noise_> hopefully I will be debugging python scripts calling c++ shared libs very soon :) thanks y'all
<wyseguy> hey yall
<wyseguy> i have wp setup on ubuntu 16.04 with lamp, now trying to be able to send no-reply emails to people through ubuntu, would that be done with this walkthrough? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ahoneybun> how do I check to see if a driver is loaded and running?
<genii> ... lsmod ?
<k1l> ahoneybun: driver for what? lspci -nnk
<ahoneybun> razer driver
<ahoneybun> k1l: ^
<ahoneybun> it looks like the keyboard is sending dbus info
<k1l> dont know if lsusb lists the module. but it lsmod will
<kaosine> ok I'm trying to install server from a usb and it seems to be getting stuck on teh screen once my computer boots it....help?
<genii> ahoneybun: For more extensive output, sudo lshw       ( optionally with -C <classname-of-device> ), the line "configuration:" will list device driver
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | kaosine Try:
<ubottu> kaosine Try:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kaosine> Bashing-om: thing is it's not showing a black screen it's telling me that "lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit"
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Sorry. LVM is not in my tool box .
<kaosine> well crud, especially since I was wanting to install this really quick so I could get up and running with quassel or something as a bouncer XD
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Hang loose, there are those here who do know server apps in LVM . Just not me .
#ubuntu 2017-02-22
<kaosine> Bashing-om: maybe I'd be better off in -server channel....since this is supposed to be a server install on a old computer for a personal type deal
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Well, there is the #ubuntu-server channel here .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: yeah thought of that after the fact, so asked there right before you joined
<kaosine> Bashing-om: I'd put the install on a cd but mine are a max 700mb last I checked XD
<Bashing-om> kaosine: :) I do try and follow through ... I be the 1st to say I am not a know-it-all .
<kaosine> neither am I.....though I'm contemplating converting this computer to ubuntu or lubuntu but I need to get some money to renew my license for crossover and change it to linux so I have a way to run stuff on there XD
 * kaosine really hates the fact school forces him to use windows only software >_<
<Bashing-om> kaosine: join #ubuntuforums . See if you can get CharlesA's attention . He is some kind of sharp on linux/servers/ school .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: well I'm wondering if it's the fact I had to use ubootnetin since I'm on mac(only on it since mom bought the original one for college and they replaced this one right as it was going out of warranty and now has another 2 years of life or so in warranty)
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Possible . seen a few issues making up a menum with ubootnetin . maybe try and make it up with some other tool .. does not Mac support 'dd' ?
<kaosine> Bashing-om: never heard of that
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Ya got time to see if 'dd' is on your Mac ? and a spare USB drive you can attempt to write to ?
<thebope> Hello, I just set up an AWS EC2 instance with Amazon's Ubuntu 16.04 image and used "cut -d: /etc/passwd" to see a list of all users. I'm curious as to why there's an irc user on the default installation? And is there a resource somewhere to read about why all these different users exist, how to work with them, etc?
<amflir> how can I forward all the traffic that goes to ethx to tun0?
<amflir> *goes and come
<nacc> thebope: that user probably can't login, and is for running ircd
<thebope> ahhh okay, thanks nacc, that makes sense
<nacc> thebope: it probably is not installed or available by default (ircd), but maybe common enough and its just there -- shouldn't really do any harm, afaict
<k1l> thebope: its set to "nologin" as login shell
<kaosine> can anyone else help me with understanding why I get this error? it's telling me that "lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit" and just hanging there when trying to install
<ia__> thebope, not an exact answer, but http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/197155 TL;DR - "stub" users for daemons due to security reasons (e.g., drop privileges)
<Sepher_> hey
<k1l> kaosine: is this the install? or the insatlled system?
<kaosine> k1l: trying to install
<npco> alias update1='sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt autoremove ;' The autoremove part is not going through, can you tell me why/??
<k1l> kaosine: did you try nomodeset?
<kaosine> k1l: can't even tell how or where to set that in the installer....it just comes up to this screen
<OerHeks> maybe encrypted lvm ?
<kaosine> OerHeks: IDK just used unetbootin to make it bootable on my mac....
<nacc> npco: did any of the previous commands return non-zero?
<k1l> unetbootin is known to have issues. try using dd
<kaosine> k1l: how would I do it? I have no clue how to use it even using what I found...
<OerHeks> dd the iso or etcher http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<orsysbackup> kaosine: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-create-disk-image-on-mac-os-x-with-dd-command/
<kaosine> of course my computer won't let me delete whats already on the drive now >_<
<k1l> kaosine: no need to delete, dd will just overwrite it.
<npco> nacc What is non zero?
<npco> sf
<kaosine> k1l: well was actually trying that etcher first... that link orsysbackup linked wasn't helpful when I found it first
<npco> l
<npco> f
<kaosine> OerHeks: that etcher worked it's at least giving me the options for language now......just need to figure out why my monitor is a weird teal now XD
<nacc> npco: do you understand what the && operator does?
<kaosine> and man I forgot how loud this computer's CPU fan was....
<brimestone> hey guys, can i run TLSv1.2 on my Apache 2.2.22?
<npco> nacc: it alows two commands to go through?
<nacc> npco: no.
<nacc> npco: if the first returns successfully (equivalent to true), then it will run the next, and so on, sequentially
<npco> it makes them go faster?
<npco> whats true
<nacc> npco: ok, i'm assuming you're trolling and will stop helping now.
<npco> nacc Sorry
<juggernaut> helo
<npco> Thanks for your help here.
<npco> :quit
<kaosine> ok may need some help again....trying to install server and getting a lot of weird partitions when just trying to set it up
<gde33> can one open a terminal from nautilus?
<gde33> oh ic
<nacc> gde33: right-click, open in terminal?
<gde33> I was looking for something like that but just open asks it and I read one can drag n drop things to the terminal
<nacc> gde33: i can't parse your sentence
<orsysbackup> OA
<orsysbackup> OA
<orsysbackup> OA
<orsysbackup> OA
<gde33> nacc: I was looking for something like right click open this in terminal. I just notice that opening an .sh asks if I want that. I also read on the interwebz that one can drag n drop things to the terminal and have the path show up there.
<nacc> gde33: well, not every file will make sense to open in a terminal
<nacc> gde33: that doesn't seem generically sensible
<gde33> ah ic folders do have the open in terminal right click entry
<nacc> gde33: so nautilus provides you open a terminal here (meaning with cwd set to the open directory) and for .sh run it in the terminal
<gde33> curious, opening it in a text editor by default seems a poor design choice? why is that?
<nacc> gde33: opening what in a text editor?
<gde33> the .sh file
<nacc> gde33: you would rather you accidentally ran a shell script from a GUI?
<gde33> sorry, should have been more clear
<nacc> gde33: also, if you want to *run* a shell script from a GUI, make it executable and double-click it
<gde33> why not?
<gde33> I dont really have acidental scripts on my disk (joking)
<gde33> I'm no expert, all I know is that the number of steps from downloading, finding, relocating, etc, to being able to use something feels weird.
<nacc> if you're using a terminal, use the terminal; I don't really see what nautilus has to do with it
<nacc> gde33: but at this point, it sounds more like a general complain than a support topic, so i'll leave it there
<gde33> true, thanks for being there :)
<OerHeks> that is part of nautilus-actions, open in terminal/open as administrator
<OerHeks> !info nautilus-actions
<ubottu> nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-1build4 (yakkety), package size 11379 kB, installed size 29179 kB
<OerHeks> gde33, ^^
<gde33> ty
<kaosine> now I've got server installed but can't login
<OerHeks> ctrl alt f2 login
<unstop> hi
<mikey> hey all
<mk1> testing weechat
<mk1> sweet.
<balerion> please can anyone tell me how to register my nickname
<wedgie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<balerion> thanks
<coffeeguy-> you know i like gnome :)
<jaith> My workstation (my host machine) is running Ubuntu 14, I have a virtual machine running via VirtualBox. On my host machine's file system I created /var/www/foo and shared this with the vm. I mounted the shared folder on the vm and am successfully reading the files from the host machine. however, apache complains when it tries to write to files in the mounted/shared folder
<jaith> can someone tell me how I may share this folder so that apache running on the vm can write to the shared folder?
<B105PH3RE> jaith: Apache complains in which way?
<jaith> apache on the vm complains in its primary error.log thusly: (1)Operation not permitted: AH00091: apache2: could not open error log file /var/www/foo/apache-logs/error.log.
<jaith> AH00015: Unable to open logs
<B105PH3RE> jaith: Does apache-logs folder exist and you may have to add write access for group and/or other bit
<B105PH3RE> jaith: on the host system that is for that vm/shared folder
<jaith> B105PH3RE: apache-logs does exist. afaik, apache should be able to write this directory despite not having permission because apache has root perm when mounting logs....
<B105PH3RE> jaith: how exactly did you share that vm folder did you make the shared folder inside of /var/www and called the shared folder foo or?
<B105PH3RE> jaith: except your using a unix host with a unix guest correct?
<B105PH3RE> unix host may be overriding the guest perms
<B105PH3RE> make sure that host directory is 0777 mode and see if that works or not
<jaith> B105PH3RE: I shared the folder using virtual box settings...a series of menues
<jaith> B105PH3RE: reading the directory contents is not a problem
<jaith> B105PH3RE: listing the apache-logs folder from the vm works fine also
<B105PH3RE> jaith: whats the complete chmod on that foo directory on the guest?
<B105PH3RE> drw-----
<jaith> $ ls -dal /var/www/foo/apache-logs
<jaith> drwxr-xr-x 1 jaith jaith 4096 Feb 16 15:15 /var/www/foo/apache-logs
<B105PH3RE> jaith: you did not select read only when you created the share in virtualbox correct?
<jaith> I did not
<B105PH3RE> jaith: if you apache running as www-data or apache
<jaith> I selected automount and make permanent
<B105PH3RE> jaith: ok that should be good then
<jaith> B105PH3RE: yes, apache runs as www-data (default when installed via apt)
<B105PH3RE> jaith: try changing the group for apache-logs to www-data
<B105PH3RE> add write to group
<jaith> as user jaith, i get an error trying to write apache-logs folder:
<jaith> $ touch /var/www/oddballs-v2/apache-logs/foo
<jaith> touch: cannot touch '/var/www/oddballs-v2/apache-logs/foo': Protocol error
<B105PH3RE> chmod g+w
<jaith> both owner and group are currently jaith
<B105PH3RE> on the guest system you are doing this correct?
<jaith> yes, on the vm
<jaith> NOTE: user jaith exists both on host machine and vm
<B105PH3RE> on the host can you chmod 777 the shared folder
<jaith> pretty sure this is a mount problem
<jaith> let me try 777
<B105PH3RE> pretty sure your user www-data doesn't have perms correctly
<jaith> actually, i think it's a mount problem
<B105PH3RE> shouldnt be I done apche this way before
<jaith> as i noted above, even user jaith doesn't have permissions to write this folder. I get protocol error:
<B105PH3RE> the mount just create a link essentially
<jaith> $ touch /var/www/foo/apache-logs/foo
<jaith> touch: cannot touch '/var/www/foo/apache-logs/foo': Protocol error
<B105PH3RE> can root write there?
<jaith> nope
<jaith> $ sudo touch /var/www/foo/apache-logs/foo
<jaith> touch: cannot touch '/var/www/foo/apache-logs/foo': Protocol error
<B105PH3RE> then I believe its a conficting perms since its unix unix
<B105PH3RE> however
<B105PH3RE> how did you mount the shared folder on the unix system?
<kerananw> hi everyone, does anybody know how to install ubuntu without an internet connection?
<globalOS> cd?
<jaith> yes, let me rephrase question perhaps? what is correct mount command to mount a shared folder so it can be written from the guest machine
<B105PH3RE> well what command are you currently using?
<jaith> B105PH3RE: sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=$UID,gid=$(id -g) foo /var/www/foo
<B105PH3RE> send your mount output for that device also
<jaith> I found that command here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<kerananw> jaith: you need to add your user to vboxsf? useradd [your-user-name] vboxsf, if I get your question right.
<jaith> B105PH3RE: not sure what you mean? this command simply returns, no message, no output: sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=$UID,gid=$(id -g) foo /var/www/foo
<B105PH3RE> if you type mount
<jaith> ?
<B105PH3RE> there should be a line for the vobxsf
<B105PH3RE> vboxsf
<jaith> ah just mount, no options?
<B105PH3RE> correct
<jaith> $ mount | grep vbox
<jaith> foo on /media/sf_foo type vboxsf (rw,nodev,relatime)
<jaith> foo on /var/www/foo type vboxsf (rw,nodev,relatime)
<B105PH3RE> kerananw: he's mounted a vbox shared folder but he doesn't have write permissions as root on guest system at all regardless of perms on folder
<B105PH3RE> jaith: well its showing rw so you should have write acess... on the host system the folder 777
<kerananw> i guess adding the user to the vboxsf group could fix that right?
<jaith> kerananw: no matter what user or privs I set on folder, I cannot write it from guest vm
<jaith> B105PH3RE: was really hoping to avoid that....contents of said folder are quite elaborate. reversing 777 command a chore i expect
<kerananw> I meant, on the guest os, run this command. adduser [your-user-name] vboxsf
<kerananw> jaith: provided that your shared folder was auto mounted?
<B105PH3RE> jaith: only 777 the folder not its contents
<jaith> kerananw: i did choose automount when creating the shared folder in the VirtualBox app, but the mount point /media/sf_foo is unsatisfactory, so I mounted it again
<B105PH3RE> try using a temp folder for now then
<B105PH3RE> jaith: ok so your original is sf_foo
<kerananw> ah, sorry. my mind is wondering with my question too. i havent read B105PH3RE reply fully. maybe you could just mount it in /etc/fstab?
<tonyt> does ubuntu have a built in firewall? if so whats the name of it?
<kerananw> ufw tonyt
<tonyt> thanks
<B105PH3RE> try unmounting the first one for now but I don't think thats the problem I think its cuz the user id are different from system and its trying to associate the perms with the a differnent jaith or something
<jaith> creating temp subdirectory in shared folder on host machine and setting 777 allows me to write that temp subdir from the guest machine
<tonyt> <kerananw> does it have a gui?
<kerananw> i believe it's gufw? i'm not really sure about that
<B105PH3RE> it DOES allow?
<tonyt> k
<B105PH3RE> jaith: so its working on the temp folder?
<jaith> B105PH3RE: yes. when i create a subdirectory named "temp" on the host machine in the shared folder and set the permissions on "temp" to 777, I can touch inside this directory from the guest vm
<B105PH3RE> jaith: ok so you have to narrow down your permissions and figure out with ones cassing it
<jaith> B105PH3RE: however, I *REALLY* don't want to make all folders 777
<B105PH3RE> which ones causing it
<jaith> OK getting somewhere
<B105PH3RE> just make the logs folder for now 777
<jaith> if i umount /var/www/foo on the guest vm, then i can now see the original mount, which is root/vboxsf
<B105PH3RE> umount the sf_foo you said you didn't want right
<jaith> $ ls -dal /media/sf_foo
<jaith> drwxrwx--- 1 root vboxsf 4096 Feb 21 19:03 /media/sf_foo
<jaith> looks like automount might be problematic?
<B105PH3RE> if its not what you want then don't use it
<kerananw> would you mind telling me the thing that you're trying to do jaith?
<jaith> kerananw: trying to share a working directory from my workstation so that it can be hosted by a different OS than I'm running on my workstation
<jaith> kerananw: I work on my workstation in my working directory, i run a VM with Ubuntu 16.04 and apache et. al, that VM can write logs to the working directory -- but ALSO can write cache directory in it, other stuff. it's a laravel install so apache needs perms to write
<kerananw> what's the problem on your virtualbox? you can't see your mounted fs?
<jaith> kerananw: and since apache is running on the guest vm, guest vm's www-data user needs to be able to write certain directories on host machine
<jaith> kerananw: apache on the guest vm can read the host machine's shared folder just fine. it's writing it that causes problems
<kerananw> both on root and your local user?
<jaith> kerananw: neither sudo/root nor my own personal user was able to write the shared folder as mounted before. we just realized that if I unmount the shared folder as /var/www/foo, then its automount of /media/sf_foo returns and that /media/sf_foo is owned root:vboxsf
<kerananw> but you can change the contents on sf_foo?
<jaith> kerananw: haven't tried yet. mount point of /media/sf_foo really sucks. would much rather have /var/www/foo
<jaith> kerananw: working on not automounting but manually mounting instead
<kerananw> could you try if you can edit it?
<jaith> kerananw: ?
<B105PH3RE> jaith: you could just create a link
<kerananw> i mean, your sf_foo files. could you try and edit it? maybe you can just create a symbolic link as B105PH3RE suggested
<jaith> B105PH3RE: note how the perms on automounted are root:vboxsf -- also not writable by www-data ?
<jaith> seems like i need a better mount command
<jaith> I've modified VirtualBox settings in the gui, unchecked automount and 'make permanent' (whatever THAT means)
<jaith> the dir /media/sf_foo still there
<jaith> i removed that folder, rebooted the machine
<B105PH3RE> jaith: is it in the fstab?
<jaith> not yet
<B105PH3RE> I meant the /media/sf_foo since its still showing up
<jaith> having trouble with network connection. network masked got mangled somehow?
<jaith> ok /media/sf_foo now gone
<jaith> however, I am still unable to write the contents of /var/www/foo, even if I use sudo or roo perms
<wolftune> still trying to get my ssd to run… cloned my / partition to the ssd, have a efi boot partition, set that up as I think is right, tweaked fstab…
<wolftune> when I try to boot off it (it's in a USB enclosure), it just sits there and doesn't proceed to boot
<jaith> B105PH3RE: $ sudo touch /var/www/foo/apache-logs/foo
<jaith> touch: cannot touch '/var/www/foo/apache-logs/foo': Protocol error
<B105PH3RE> jaith: is the apache-logs 777
<jaith> no it is not
<B105PH3RE> on host
<jaith> as previously discussed, if i set it to 777 on host, i can then write it -- but that is not ideal at all
<B105PH3RE> only for the logs folder I mean
<B105PH3RE> are you able to start apache at that point
<B105PH3RE> you need to find out what user the host is trying to use for the user
<jaith> B105PH3RE: I'll just try putting the apache log somewhere else. e.g., /var/log/apache2/foo/error.log or wahtever
<jaith> B105PH3RE: every time i try and write shared folder, i get PROTOCOL ERROR unless the directory being written is 777
<B105PH3RE> jaith: so try this make a nother temp folder again with 777 on the guest touch a file and then on the host find out what the user is and group
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Couple of thoughts . Mount the root from an external means and remove quiet splash from the /etc/default/grub file . Also verify the ' sudo blkid ' to what is set in the /etc/fstab file .
<coffeeguy> question :) when i hit my backspace key my screen flickers in ubuntu with gnome
<coffeeguy> sorry it's hexchat
<chillumbaba> thanks
<coffeeguy> for what?
<explodes> I added 8GB RAM for a total of 16GB. I ran memtest, I updated my BIOS, and I still run into issues when I'm using a "lot" of RAM.
<coffeeguy> don't make me regret this
<coffeeguy> :D
<B105PH3RE> coffeeguy: sounds like a hardware issues can you monitor your volts could be a weak power supply
<coffeeguy> it's a known problem wit hexchat
<jaith> B105PH3RE: nice tricky suggestion there
<coffeeguy> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/830
<coffeeguy> fyi :)
<tmuwa> which desktop environments are you using? Right now I am using Mate. But I am thinking about switching to gnome.
<tomtom52> how should one install go on ubuntu?
<B105PH3RE> i3
<jaith> B105PH3RE: so on host machine, in shared folder, i created a subdir named "temp" with permissions 775
<jaith> B105PH3RE: then, on vm, I did a touch temp/foo which successfully created a file "foo" i that temp dir
<wedgie> tomtom52: apt-get install golang
<arooni> how do i make sudo crontab -e; use vim and not nano ?
<jaith> B105PH3RE: when I go to the HOST machine and list the contents of temp, i see the file foo and its permissions are jaith:jaith -- this is likely because on both my host machine and the vm, the user id of user 'jaith' is identical
<shameem> Hi guys, I've been using linux for nearly an year now.
<shameem> I want to contribute through code.
<jaith> B105PH3RE: there is a mount option, **user** that is described in the mount main pages. it is unrecognized when I use it from the cli directly, but I'm wondering what might happen if i put it in fstab?
<kerananw> arooni: sudo select-editor
<shameem> I'm familiar with Python and JavaScript.
<shameem> Any suggesstions ?
<KalEl> What's the command from a terminal to shutdown my machine?
<shameem> it's poweroff
<KalEl> Thanks
<jaith> shameem: python and javascript both require virtual machines and are therefore probably not especially helpful for core ubuntu dev
<shameem> KalEl: No Prob.
<install> Also sudo systemctl poweroff
<shameem> jaith: What about C or C++
<jaith> shameem: that seems more useful, but I would imagine that you are much more likely to find opportunities developing some package or extension of ubuntu rather than ubuntu itself.
<shameem> jaith: Any suggestions friend ?
<jaith> shameem: the core devs are hard-core dudes and one must earn respect and climb the totem pole to get in -- you could try contacting canonical? they are the maintainers of ubuntu. or perhaps debian.org? they develop debian, upon which ubuntu is based
<shameem> jaith: I'm a beginner. Never developed on a real project before, I'll probably need a mentor.
<jaith> shameem: I'm not sure which packages might use python or Javascript. I'm no expert myself.
<shameem> jaith: How do you contribute ?
<tmuwa> shameem: look here: https://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<OerHeks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<jaith> shameem: I did attempt myself to work on an extension to PHP (which is written in C/C++) -- the PHP guys have a mailing list. Contributing to documentation was something they definitely needed in the PHP group -- they have a markup they use from which the docs at php.net are auto-generated
<shameem> Hmm. Thanks. I'll look at the docs and let you know.
<jaith> shameem: sadly, I think my only contributions are to help others find their way forward with things that I understand well -- this is most often some kind of PHP problem
<Guest44354> wonderful
<shameem> jaith: Not to worry mate, anyways you are contributing to the community!!
<shameem> jaith: It's just that different people and good at different things.
<townes234> I know this isnt technically linux related. Anyone familiar with the Opera browse on desktop? Apologies for my English
<jaith> shameem: doing what I can. I think the community appreciates any kind of help, however small. E.g., identifying reproducible problems and describing how exactly to reproduce them, etc. Helping noobs along, that sort of thing.
<shameem> townes234: I've used it before.
<shameem> jath: You're right.
<townes234> Okay... My father uses and set in his ways. For a long time, the speed dial showed unsorted bookmarks as thumbnails
<townes234> Now it does not. Ive crawled through the settings, nothing, and search extensions
<shameem> townes324: Is the issue fixed ?
<townes234> Unfortunately no. I dont see this in settings anywhere, and google is failing me
<shameem> townes324: Can you send me a screenshot in some way possible ?
<install> Well, the Opera browser recently went from being developed by the original Opera team to becoming a Chrome clone. Is that when the bookmark thumbnails broke?
<townes234> http://images.macworld.com/images/article/2011/07/opera115_01-247833.jpg <--- this is the speed dial
<townes234> But we want it display unsorted bookmarks as it did before
<townes234> Currently it displays ummm. just speed dial thumbnails
<shameem> townes324: I'll check and let you know.
<townes234> Thanks. Strangely it was like this as default forever. Now it's like it never existed
<shameem> townes324: You still there ?
<townes234> I even reckon this was default behaviour. But searching google images, no image I see shows it this way
<townes234> Yeah just typing and googling
<shameem> townes324: Is your dad only familiar with opera ?
<install> These days the Opera team are developing Vivaldi web browser and it allows you to order your bookmarks manually.
<townes234> shameem: Yeah. I've tried to switch him to Chrome or Firefox, he sticks with Opera lol
<townes234> install: like bookmarks on the speed dial?
<townes234> What is driving me crazy, this was the behaviour. Click on the 'start page' button, it would display bookmark thumbnails instead of the speed dial page. And no sidebar
<install> I wouldn't use Chrome or Firefox (I find they have very difficult interfaces to use) but Vivaldi is pretty good.
<townes234> No I take that back, it had the sidebar
<townes234> install: mostly because those are the 2 I can work with
<townes234> install: and personally I think Chrome is straight forward. But maybe bias from using it the most
<townes234> With Opera...jesus. Interface is crazy
<gogeta> Chrome is handy as everything including addons sync up across pcs
<install> But it's hard to use
<townes234> I don't know. I have the opposite opinion
<townes234> To me the interface makes sense
<gogeta> hard to use?
<townes234> Settings are easy to find and adjust imo
<townes234> & bookmarks work the way they have since the late 90s. I reckon it's not 'beautiful' but it's familiar
<gogeta> yea i find it pretty easy but to eatch his own
<townes234> Yeah. Like I said. Possibly biased from using it the most
<gogeta> give firefox i try i still have love for that and its not a memery monster like chrome
<townes234> I used firefox for years. Great browser but I dont use it much. Memory is fine except when the plugin-container is running in 5 or 6 tabs
<townes234> But that 'bug' is present in Chrome as well
<glache> hi
<glache> What bug?
<townes234> I think it can be fixed by making plugin container only run in an open tab. Doesn't bother me tho
<townes234> glache: in the latest versions, depending on your cpu, if plugin container is running many tabs
<townes234> It will raise the temperature quickly
<townes234> glache: in the latest versions, depending on your cpu, if plugin container is running many tabs
<townes234> It will raise the temperature quickly
<townes234> Like videos that use plugin-container
<glache> Oh.
<townes234> Not youtube etc. It's only certain umm
<gogeta> so your saying it using alot of cpu
<townes234> Let's say 18+ sites
<townes234> Their players use it
<townes234> gogeta: yeah. But I believe setting it to only run in an open tab prevents it
<townes234> But yeah. it will jump your temp to 70, 80, 90 degrees F
<townes234> Present in every browser that uses plugin-container & I believe (not 100%) sure, only certain cpus
<gogeta> not to worryed on temps unless your fanless or something
<piyush> hey, new to the forum here. Anyone knows a solution to fix the messed up screen after returning from suspend? I use a nvidia card
<gogeta> piyush, you install the offical drivers
<piyush> I did. Tried both 378 and 375. Still facing the problem
<townes234> gogeta: yeah. Honestly it is kinda an isolated bug and appears to have a simple fix
<townes234> gogeta: yeah. Honestly it is kinda an isolated bug and appears to have a simple fix
<townes234> I gotta run. Cheers
<install> piyush: I use elementaryOS (descended from Ubuntu) on a laptop with nVidia graphics and it too has big problems resuming from suspend / hibernation.
<awds> hello
<install> Hello awds!
<awds> can anybody help me out?
<install> That depends on what you need help with, of course.
<awds> sure
<awds> Im trying to use latex
<kk4ewt> texlive?
<jaith> B105PH3RE: not sure if you care, but adding user jaith to group vboxsf also doesn't help.
<awds> so googled for help and found that for me to generate a pdf from a .tex file i gotta use the cmd: su -c 'yum install -y texlive'
<awds> kk4ewt:  dont know the difference really... :/
<install> awds: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=latex would show you there is a #latex channel.
<kerananw> jaith: you have to reboot your guest after adding
<jaith> kerananw: wow! totally forgot that. thx
<kk4ewt> awds so what are you having problems
<awsd> sorry, got a conection problem
<jaith> kerananw: still no joy after reboot :'(
<awsd> so about that cmd... when  I type it it shows a msg for authentication, that fails and I know the password is correct :/
<awsd> help pls :~
<kerananw> sorry, i don't really get your problem that much. if you don't mind, maybe we can start from the beggining?
<kerananw> jaith:
<kerananw> all i know is that you wanted to access your host file from guest?
<jaith> kerananw: I have a working directory on host. source files for a php project. apache needs to write some directories in this working directory (a requirement of laravel, a PHP framework). apache is running on the VirtualBox guest vm
<kerananw> ok, and you have an apache server on your host and guest?
<jaith> kerananw: yes, but apache server on host is not serving files from this particular directory
<azizLIGHT> i got too many kernels in /boot. to remove them, is it correct that i gotta purge packages like linux-image-3.13.0-85-generic and then also this package: linux-headers-3.13.0-85 and linux-headers-3.13.0-85-generic also? anything else?
<jaith> kerananw: additionally, i have moved apache logs out of working directory into another location
<awsd> anybody can help me with latex?
<kerananw> jaith: but you wanted to access some apache files from host to guess if I get it right?
<azizLIGHT> anybody CAN help, but anybody WILL help?
<awsd> lol
<awsd> true
<jaith> kerananw: apache running on guest needs to *write* some files on host -- here lies the problem
<jaith> kerananw: it is easy for guest to read the files in my shared folder, but granting write access to apache running on guest is another matter
<awsd> I think its something really simple, but I got no clue what Im doing... I got all files and templates from a friend, all I gotta do is write my stuff over his on my work
<kerananw> jaith: can you try to automount that apache folder to your guest?
<awsd> but I dont know how to generate the pdf
<kerananw> jaith: I'm guessing that you're just having permission errors imo
<awsd> azizLIGHT:  will you help me, dude?
<awsd> pls :/
<notadeveloper> I wish amazon could make an accuvideo in partnership with accuradio and vimeo
<notadeveloper> oh well
<install> awds: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=latex would show you there is a #latex channel.
<install> So just type  /join #latex and the people there know more about it than some of the people here.
<awsd> install:  Im there, the channel is dead :/
<kerananw> jaith: also, on your host, your default user can edit the apache files without using sudo right?
<install> How long have you waited? You might need to wait a day or two to get a response.
<install> (People there are probably asleep if they're in another part of the world to you)
<awsd> its 2 am here but ok... was hoping to finish my work till morning
<awsd> thanks anyway
<install> People can only be available when they can, and know as much as they do... that sort of thing is hard to control into your schedule!
<stickyrice1> That's a funny 5th Element name
<fsckq> How can I update fsck package only? When I am trying to apply fsck on a partition, it asks me to get a newer version of e2fsck
<notadeveloper> i would subscribe to amazon prime if they have music videos
<notadeveloper> from accuradio artist
<notadeveloper> but
<notadeveloper> nvm
<notadeveloper> dont mind me
<awsd> install:  I know, dude. As I said, think its a simple thing and thought could be easyly solved. I would ask a friend but they r asleep. Im not impatient or anything...=p
<install> Alright :-)
<fsckq> Okay, I found apt-get install --only-upgrade option. But which package will update fsck package?
<fsckq> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jaith> kerananw: use of term 'apache files' is confusing. all files in working directory on host are PHP source code owned on host machine by user jaith. i've had a problem changing any of these files from guest while logged in as user jaith -- note the jaith user on the host machine and the jaith user on the guest vm have the exact same user id: 1000
<fsckq> I did man fsck, it said that it is part of util-linux package and then I tried to upgrade that pacakge alone using apt-get install --only-upgrade command but it said that it is already upgraded
<fsckq> I am unable to perform fsck on a partition since it is asking me to get a newer version of e2fsck but how to get that?
<kerananw> jaith: sorry, i thought that you were talking about the apache configs. ah, ok, so you can just access your php files on your hosts. have you tried automounting your folder again?
<Countess_Bathory> some useless info: I had the same e2fsck problem, with it say I have old version ,  but it only said that with trying to run it on a old OCZ SSD .  it was fine with more than a dozen newer drives (SSD & HDD)
<notadeveloper> oh
<notadeveloper> lol
<notadeveloper> dont mind me
<Maximus2> Ok so I know how to assign multiple IP's to one interface. But how does one assign a ip range? I need to assign 50 ip's. I know that in redhat you can do this with one file but what about ubuntu?
<astro> Why is the ubuntu software store so slow and laggy compared to other apps?
<boristheanimal> which other apps astro? :|
<Archbuntuser> Hello!
<RegexCoder> Hola
<EriC^^> hi
<RegexCoder> I just wanna find out weather is it save to partition ubuntu with windows 10.
<EriC^^> yes it's safe
<RegexCoder> Thank guys... bye...
<EriC^^> you mean dual boot, right?
<RegexCoder> "thank you "
<thereisnocow> does anyone on the ubuntu kernel team do any testing of the kernels before they push a new version?
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: of course kernels get tested, why?
<thereisnocow> lotuspsychje: a bug with encrypted swap was "fixed" in 4.4.0-[58-62] which then caused those kernels to kill big processes with OOM
<thereisnocow> super duper!
<thereisnocow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1655842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655842 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) ""Out of memory" errors after upgrade to 4.4.0-59" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: you created the bug?
<thereisnocow> nope
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: well i strongly recommend you add your experience to this existing bug then
<thereisnocow> I see the exact symptoms
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: the more users add to the bug, the quicker itl get solved
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: wich ubuntu version are you on? system up to date?
<thereisnocow> yeeeep
<thereisnocow> 16.04 LTS
<thereisnocow> apparently LTS does not mean stable
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: you cant generalize
<NoCode> Is there anyway to have two plank docks running at the same time with different icons on it?
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: did you try a sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<thereisnocow> yep, fully aware that 4.4.0-63 is out as of today or yesterday
<thereisnocow> but still a huge breakage that requires a reboot
<thereisnocow> question wasn't really to fix my box, just curious if it's only one person managing the LTS kernels
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: there's a whole team on kernel testing, but doesnt prevent new bugs
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: finding new bugs is a good thing, to get it solved more stable kernels
<anddam> playing a youtube video keeps firefox at about 80% cpu time, on a Skylake i5 2. something GHz
<thereisnocow> I gueessss
<anddam> that seems a bit high, the video is 480p
<anddam> anything that needs to be done to have some hw acceleration of sorta?
<thereisnocow> like, I see that perspective, just think a little more process to be done before a new kernel is released to LTS
<lotuspsychje> anddam: got the right graphics drivers?
<lotuspsychje> thereisnocow: perhaps visit #ubuntu-kernel ?
<alkisg> anddam: 80% of one kernel; full use of 2 kernels would be 200%
<anddam> alkisg: s/kernel/core?
<alkisg> anddam: yes sorry
<anddam> yea, I know, still high
<alkisg> anddam: for software decoding of 480p? I don't think so...
<anddam> this is hyperthreading or whatever intel calls it, I figure, so 4 cores
<anddam> alkisg: how do I check if it's software?
<anddam> or if I have the right graphics driver?
<alkisg> anddam: what's the exact cpu name? grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<anddam> I'm alread reading there, how's the field called?
<anddam> model name?
<alkisg> Yes, that's why I gave a grep command for it :)
<anddam> I guess so, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz
<anddam> oh I didn't read the grep part
<anddam> model 78
<alkisg> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-6200U+%40+2.30GHz => 3945 score, do you want to give me the youtube url to compare with my i5?
<alkisg> PM me if you want
<alkisg> 80% of one core is 20% of the cpu; doesn't sound that bad for software decoding
<anddam> well the hyperthreaded cores are virtual, it's not like they have the same computational power of a real one
<anddam> but I don't really know how HT parallelism works
<anddam> the thing isn's specific to any video, I just clicked on a
<anddam> "BEST--- classic rock mix" playlist on youtube
<anddam> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZN_exA7d4RVmCQrG5VlWIjMOkMFZVVOc for reference
<alkisg> anddam: this 480p video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhSC7LyEbjU, takes 40% of one core of my https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-4440+%40+3.10GHz CPU with score=6429
<alkisg> So it's in par with what you report, based on the cpu score
<anddam> alkisg: so that makes two of us who need hw acceleration
<tatertots> aww you guys don't get hw accel...that sucks
<tatertots> on the bright side you'll know what to look for next time you're shopping for a new computer
<anddam> tatertots: and what's that?
<alkisg> anddam, tatertots, I prefer it if the decoding happens in cpu than in gpu, as long as the cpu can handle it. For example, rpi does it in gpu, and that sucks, because you need specialized software just to see videos
<alkisg> anddam, tatertots, of course we could also easily enable va-api for our cpus, but I don't care :)
<anddam> alkisg: ideally you'd use OS's native features and some driver
<anddam> tatertots: btw I just bought this one
<alkisg> anddam: the linux "os" doesn't have an api for video decoding
<alkisg> So browsers implement it internally
<alkisg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=563206 is the bug report for hw acceleration on firefox
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 563206 in Audio/Video: Playback "Feature Request: HTML5 video GPU acceleration" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<anddam> really, linux doesn't have any hw decoding feature?
<anddam> oh, you said there's not an API, so not a standard access
<alkisg> "Back then, when Firefox used gstreamer to decode video, there was some unofficial experiments with using gstreamer-vaapi to get HW decoding with firefox. The actual benefit of doing it was not big," ... read on...
<Guest58295> can somwon help me with a c problem?
<ducasse> Guest58295: try ##c
<anddam> Guest58295: also change your nick, and "someone"
<anddam> enhance your chances to get an answer
<anddam> alkisg: reading
<EriC^^> anddam: in ##c he's going to need a degree in english literature
<EriC^^> with a minor in pedanticiry (yes, just made that up)
<anddam> EriC^^: mmm, you probably meant "Pedantry"
<anddam> </pedanticiry mode off>
<Guest58295> can you tell me how to create a header file and include it in a c file?
<anddam> Guest58295: that's easy, use a text editor, and save the file as .h
<EriC^^> Guest58295: create it as usual, then do include "yourheader.h"
<anddam> Guest58295: then in the C source file use the macro #include
<anddam> EriC^^: you didn't seem to like the joke
<anddam> pedanticiry much?
<EriC^^> lol what?
<Guest58295> guys i have 2 .c files and i want one c file to convert in header file but i dont know to to do that
<anddam> completely different topic: have you guys read about ElementaryOS? It's based on Ubuntu and has a couple very clear guidelines about design and UX, I have to say I liked what I saw, very much
<anddam> just curious what a regular ubuntu-er would think about it
<Guest58295> elementaryOS i tested it and its goo its look great but eat a lot of resources
<anddam> back to the ubuntu topic, why do I have a /bin/open link to openvt?
<anddam> I expected open to be an alias/symlink to xdg-open actually
<anddam> where expected is actually "hoped"
<anddam> Guest58295: what resources?
<anddam> to me almost any OS I tried usually sits there idle
<anddam> I had the misfortune to use windows as well and it doesn't work like that, but I don't count it as "OS" so the point still stands
<NorthernHorse_> g-morning all!    Can someone plz point me in the right direction (resource) to setting up Client VPN connectivity with MS Direct Access VPN server
<anddam> Guest58295: also the main point is not how it looks, but how it works
<anddam> look is futile but ergonomics is not
<Guest58295> can i have in a.h file a int main function?
<anddam> sadly I think you can, but this are likely better suited in ##C or whatever it's called
<anddam> s/this/these kinds of question
<B105PH3RE> NorthernHorse_: are you using ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu?
<Darcksides> w
<NorthernHorse_> B105PH3RE: Ubuntu
<Darcksides> Hello, i have a two file script write in C and how to integrate flappy-help.c in flapp.c . This is source code: https://github.com/Flappy-Lang/FlappyLang-REPL/blob/master/flappy-help.c and this is source code for flappy.c is here: https://github.com/Flappy-Lang/FlappyLang-REPL/blob/master/flappy.c
<NorthernHorse_> im recieving a couple of errors from the syslog - of which i do not unnecessarily want to post here until i have tried all possible configs
<B105PH3RE> then I don't necessarily want to see it either...
<B105PH3RE> if its a login error
<B105PH3RE> You can add a VPN connection through network manager applet on your ubuntu desktop I believe
<anddam> Darcksides: I like how you keep trying, also misspelling my name in query and asking for skype support, that I will never ever provide
<anddam> Darcksides: I'm not even convinced you aren't just trolling, just in case you're not, learn to ask questions in a useful way and listen to what you're told, specifically about the channels
<anddam> is there a factoid for "how to ask questions the smart way"?
<anddam> alkisg: wow that ticket is long
<alkisg> anddam: haha, gpu acceleration is a long topic :D
<anddam> alkisg: tl;dr no acceleration in FF for now, and that's it
<alkisg> Yup
<anddam> alkisg: btw how this relates to the old "glx acceleration in X11"?
<anddam> not that I'm going to start games here, still I'd like my fglrx gears to spin at full throttle
<alkisg> gl is not too related to video decoding
<anddam> ah, that was specific to decoding
<hateball> anddam: hw accel should work in chromium, if you want to compare
<hateball> I think there are various scripts that let you render stuff from youtube using mplayer or such also
<kierqueen> hi
<kierqueen> anyone can login on my ubuntu thuderbird?
<kierqueen> email? So do I have to encrypt the home folder?
<kierqueen> I hate to feed the password, but when I secure the thunderbird, I need to feed it twice ?
<kierqueen> one for the thunderbird , and the other for the email
<B105PH3RE> kierqueen: did you try using a master password in thunderbird
<kierqueen> yes
<B105PH3RE> nogo
<kierqueen> but now I want to unremember the password
<B105PH3RE> you mean change it
<kierqueen> I did check that box while making that, but now see that box nowhere in the settings, so where is it located?
<kierqueen> I didn't touch the master password settings
<B105PH3RE> security and then passwords
<B105PH3RE> under thunderbird preferences
<Guest80713> someone know how to enale su command in ubuntu-MATE
<alkisg> Guest80713: use `sudo -i` to get root
<B105PH3RE> they always leave before we can respond
<Guest80713> i have an issues on my ubuntu mate sometimes i cant use fn key to reduce the brightnes can someone help me?
<hateball> Guest80713: does the key not work at all?
<hateball> Guest80713: are you able to increase brightness with the other key?
<Guest80713> hateball, i can reduce the brightnes or increase them only that is the problem
<Guest80713> yes the volume control its working prefectly
<B105PH3RE> if relogin does it work again
<Guest80713> yes
<Guest80713> its work if i reloging
<B105PH3RE> might be the applet crashing that takes care of that
<Guest80713> can somehow to fix ?
<Guest80713> as
<Guest80713> a
<turista> hello every1, is it possible to reset or something the source list file?¿
<turista> to clean the repository and key's added
<k1l> turista: what is the issue?
<turista> I'm mad with the intel-graphics-update-tool and the wikest or something key
<turista> "uses weak digest algorithm"
<turista> also I couldn't ppa-purge the apt-fast; it gets back when I use the apt-get update
<MacroMan> I can't upgrade linux-image, linux-generic or linux-image-extra. Here is the log I get from dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24045482/
<k1l> !ppa-purge | turista
<ubottu> turista: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<turista> I did that; but it does not work dunno why
<turista> sudo ppa-purge ppa:apt-fast/stable
<turista> sudo ppa-purge -o apt-fast also ppa-purge [ppa]:apt-fast
<turista> and so on p.q
<k1l> turista: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> MacroMan: "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<k1l> MacroMan: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> and show the output url in here please
<MacroMan> http://termbin.com/sneo
<turista> http://termbin.com/kbpg
<alkisg> MacroMan: full /boot... yet another one :)
<alkisg> turista: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/intellinuxgraphics.list; sudo apt-get update => is it ok with that?
<k1l> MacroMan: "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MacroMan> I haven't stored anything on /boot myself. How can it be full?
<alkisg> MacroMan: that's where the kernel and initrd goes
<k1l> MacroMan: kernels get put there
<alkisg> MacroMan: so on updates, you get a lot of kernels there, and you need to remove the old ones periodically; or grow your /boot
<MacroMan> I do `apt autoremove` after every update
<alkisg> That doesn't remove old kernels
<MacroMan> Ah. What does please?
<k1l> it does since 16.04
<MacroMan> I'm on 16.04
<MacroMan> Albeit an upgrade from 14.04
<k1l> turista: sudo ppa-purge ppa:apt-fast/stable
<MacroMan> btw, this is a live web server, I can't have things go wrong.
<Guest33227> Hello :)
<turista> it still show up that apt-fast
<alkisg> k1l: good to know, thanks
<Guest33227> how do i change the permission for the owner :)? what i the command
<Guest33227> is*
<k1l> Guest33227: chown
<Guest33227> how do i use it ^^?
<MacroMan> Guest33227, Try using `man chown`
<Guest33227> in the terminal?
<k1l> turista: wait, that ppa doesnt even have xenial pacakges
<alkisg> (11:07:07 πμ) k1l: MacroMan: "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> turista: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/apt-fast-ubuntu-stable-xenial.list*
<MacroMan> Guest33227, Yes. `man chown` will show the user manual for chown
<k1l> Guest33227: you still need to set the options for chown. i dont know what you want to do there
<MacroMan> alkisg, http://termbin.com/e6op
<andreleonardo> so  have to use "man chown" to change the owner permissions?
<k1l> MacroMan: what is uname -r?
<turista> it working thx!
<andreleonardo> no i want change the owner ! im sorry
<andreleonardo> i dont want change the owner permissions i want change the owner of a file
<k1l> andreleonardo: no, "man chown" will explain how the command works
<k1l> andreleonardo: we dont know what you want to change there. its usally like chown user:group /path/to/some/file
<andreleonardo> ok
<MacroMan> alkisg, I'm looking at this askubuntu post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<andreleonardo> im in a school lesson right now and i have to figure out how i can change the owner of a file
<MacroMan> andreleonardo, Then use the manual! `man chown`
<alkisg> MacroMan: You didn't reply to k1l's question for `uname -r`. Anyway, I would start with `mv /boot/initrd* /tmp; apt-get install -f` to make space to finish the upgrade, and then I would try `apt autoremove`
<andreleonardo> manual!
<PixPp> chown @andr
<andreleonardo> chown fax:mail dataname.xyz like this?
<k1l> alkisg: its enough to use dpkg to remove old kernel packages
<PixPp> I'm looking for a way to set a specific text on every line in alot of files. Anyone with an idea?
<PixPp> I want to set the number 0 on line 4 on lots of files..
<MacroMan> k1l, `uname -r`: http://termbin.com/psn1
<alkisg> MacroMan: so, you can remove all kernels except for the running one, 62, and the last one, 64
<k1l> MacroMan: ok one last pastebin " dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<anddam> can apt-cache search only in specific sections?
<MacroMan> k1l, http://termbin.com/ieun
<MacroMan> Whoa, I've still got all those images installed
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i need to install mysql 5.5 on 16.04 LTS is there any repo I can use ?
<jayly> hello
<k1l> Marco: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-57-generic linux-image-4.4.0-59-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-57-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-59-generic"
<k1l> !info mysql xenial
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in xenial
<leeyaa> k1l: xenial has just 5.7
<k1l> !info mysql-server xenial
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 170 kB
<leeyaa> i need 5.5
<anddam> MacroMan: it's not that much
<k1l> MacroMan: only the ones with "ii" are installed
<zherlock> Anyone played with auditd modules for puppet? Looking for a good one that notifies auditd to refresh etc when any audit rules updates
<anddam> MacroMan: aren't those 6?
<MacroMan> Ah OK
<anddam> k1l: aren't only ^.i installed?
<anddam> I don't seem to figure a way to search by section (e.g. only 'admin', or only 'games') in apt-cache, do I need aptitude instead?
<flughafen> does ubuntu have a dhclient command?
<anddam> leeyaa: why do you need 5.5?
<anddam> flughafen: $ which dhclient
<anddam> /sbin/dhclient
<anddam> flughafen: I'm going with 'yes'
<leeyaa> anddam: i am testing something and for that test i need 5.5, 5.6 and 5.7 running from the same machine (not at the same time)\
<flughafen> thanks anddam (someone is asking about stuff on an linux4tegra machine)
<leeyaa> there used to be a repo for it, but it is not longer workign
<MacroMan> k1l, OK It's removed those and immediately tried to install 4.4.0-64 when I did autoremove and /boot is full again.
<MacroMan> Safe to remove 63 & 63?
<oeg1688> hallo
<MacroMan> *62 & 63
<anddam> MacroMan: how big is your boot partition?
<k1l> MacroMan: 62 is your actual kernel
<k1l> MacroMan: and 180mb is really way to tight for /boot
<anddam> k1l: oh that will work fine on next reboot
<leeyaa> well anyway i guess ill use source for my tests
<leeyaa> sigh
<MacroMan> So can I remove 64 to make some space for now?
<k1l> MacroMan:  " dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MacroMan> http://termbin.com/61e2
<k1l> MacroMan: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-63-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-63-generic
<initial> hello
<MacroMan> k1l, When I reboot will I be on 64?
<k1l> MacroMan: yes
<MacroMan> OK. I've removed 63, I'll reboot and remove 62 too
<PixPp> Anyone an idea how to fix this error? java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: unable to create new native thread
<PixPp> Giving more memory won't work.
<k1l> MacroMan: you might want to purge linux-generic-lts-vivid
<MacroMan> k1l, Not sure I understand. What's linux-generic-lts-vivid and why should I purge it?
<k1l> that is an old 14.04 package
<MacroMan> OK thanks. I'll give it a go.
<flughafen> does ubunutu not use /etc/sysconfig/network for network stuff?
<flughafen> configs and stuff?
<aarann> Hi, I am studing for the LPIC exam and one of my flashcards says "How can the existing environment variable FOOBAR be suppressed for the execution of the script./myscript only?" however I am not sure if the answer it gives as correct is correct...  C. env -u FOOBAR./myscript
<k1l> flughafen: /etc/network/interfaces if network-manager is not used
<aarann> as I cannot see a -u option for env on its man page
<flughafen> k1l: i think gnome and evyerhting is installed, so, netowrk manager is probably there also
<alkisg> aarann: manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/env.1.html
<aarann> oh I was looking here http://www.unix.com/man-page/posix/1p/env/
<besi> Hello I have installed an nvidia driver but then my screen resolution is too big, now I can not change my screen resolution?
<fyf> install tweak toil
<besi> it is a linux mint os
<MacroMan> I'm looking at changing partition sizes to increase /boot, but all the options require booting from live USB etc. Is there method I can use with the computer booted?
<k1l> !mint | besi
<ubottu> besi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> besi: ask them, they handle some things differently than ubuntu
<MacroMan> It's a live server that I cannot take offline, nor even physically access
<k1l> MacroMan: you cant resize mounted partitions.
<MacroMan> and I assume you can't unmount /boot?
<k1l> most hosters have a recovery console for that
<k1l> MacroMan: you can unmount /boot and resize that. but most times that included to shrink other partitions to make space.
<MacroMan> Thanks. Would it be safe to umount and shrink /dev ?
<MacroMan> Oh wait, that's not a disk
<andystar> How do I check which kernel I have running?
<MacroMan> uname -r
<MacroMan> k1l, Anyway I've got /boot down to 39% usage for now. Thank you
<andystar> Thanks MacroMan
<andystar> alkisg showed me how to see if my graphics card worked with Ubuntu.
<andystar> He gave me this link.
<andystar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Whir> Hi, my wifi only works if I do a 'service network-manager restart' after boot..I tried to automate it via cron, but the network still does not come up..I guess cron restarts the service too early?! Is there another way to restart it later? when I do it manually after boot and login it succesfully connects me to the wifi network
<Whir> syslog shows cron runs that command @reboot
<andystar> It looks like my graphics card works with the driver that comes with Ubuntu.  The graphics card is:  01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200 Series] [1002:5954]
<k1l> andystar: that sounds like an old ati card. so your only chance is the open source radeon driver
<andystar> My kernel, from the 'uname -r' command just given, is: 4.2.0-42-generic
<k1l> andystar: what is "lsb_release -sd"?
<andystar> k1l, Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> andystar: you need to upgrade to 16.04 asap.
<andystar> Why?
<k1l> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<k1l> you are without any security updates since july last year
<k1l> 16.04 is a LTS, that will have 5 years support from release day. so still 4 years left.
<andystar> Does this have to do with getting support from the Ubuntu chat room?
<k1l> that too. but just look at ubuntu.com/usn all those security related updates are not coming to your system since last july.
<andystar> I am not running a web server.
<k1l>  then upgrade asap
<andystar> My computer is behind a firewall, and Linux doesn't get viruses.
<k1l> that is wrong
<anddam> any hint about the apt-cache question? can it search sections?
<k1l> a firewall doesnt help you. and its not about viruse but about security issues in software. like bugs. they get fixed by ubuntu, but not for you anymore
<k1l> andystar: really: upgrade to 16.04. then you have 4 years of not needing to upgrade left
<andystar> Anyways, my main question was, if I install a new version of Ubuntu, I don't have to go with Xubuntu or Lubuntu anymore, if 3D graphics support works now?
<hateball> andystar: you can just run a liveboot and find out. and you should upgrade to 16.04 regardless, like k1l said
<andystar> k1l I am not quite opposed to upgrading every once in a while.
<andystar> It was just, I used to upgrade as often as possible.
<k1l> andystar: is there a reason why you dont want to upgrade? because you are on your own now when you dont want to upgrade. you are already 9 months late.
<andystar> Then I discovered that reinstalling all of my software was too much of a hassle, even with a separate /home partition.
<k1l> andystar: you dont need to reinstall. you can do the online upgrade
<hateball> !clone |even if you do reinstall
<ubottu> even if you do reinstall: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<andystar> k1l, Are you talking about the dist-upgrade command?
<k1l> andystar: no, apt dist-upgrade doesnt upgrade to a new ubuntu
<k1l> andystar: do-release-upgrade
<andystar> Is it okay to go ahead and upgrade it to 16.10, instead of stopping at 16.04?
<k1l> andystar: technically yes. but the way you try to justify your usage of 15.10 i dont think you should leave the lts, to be honest.
<andystar> It was just based on a conversation with my brother, after vi didn't seem to work right.
<andystar> He said I should install the vim package, and he wasn't in the habit of doing a clean reinstall every version.
<andystar> I guess clean reinstalls are reserved for when your system has a problem?
<andystar> Otherwise I can just do the do-release-upgrade command every six months?
<k1l> the upgrade on ubuntu do get automated testings since some years now and they work.
<hateball> andystar: if you upgrade past LTS, you'll need to do-release-upgrade every 6-9 months or you go EOL
<hateball> and solving that situation down the line is an unneccessary hassle
<andywork> about upgrades, are there any prompts in place on Ubuntu that warns the user when an lts or later version goes out of support?
<andywork> k1l, hateball
<hateball> andywork: afaik no
<k1l> iirc the udpate-manager does this and the motd on ssh login
<hateball> andywork: but for LTS, you wont get prompted to upgrade until the next (pointrelease) LTS is available
<hateball> andywork: so that'd serve as a reminder at any rate
<andywork> k1l, hateball: ok, thanks
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I have a 16.04 virtual machine which is somehow (can't remeber how) joined to a windows active directory domain
<MaxFrames> I have renamed this machine, but the computer name and the dns host entry in the windows domain controller haven't reflected the change
<MaxFrames> in an effort to troubleshoot this I've tried to install likewise-open-gui and found it's no longer in the repository
<MaxFrames> can you help me? is there a tool (command line or gui) that has replaced likewise-open-* ?
<hateball> MaxFrames: havent used this myself, but I think sssd is used these days https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html
<MaxFrames> apparently this machine had been joined using likewise-open, and then upgraded to 16.04 from some previous release
<MaxFrames> there are traces of likewise-open in /etc/krb5.conf
<abacao> MaxFrames I had several issues when updating from 14.04 to 16.04 and mantain the retro compatibility
<ppf> MaxFrames: how did you rename the machine
<MaxFrames> ppf: via the gui: options-system-details-device name
<abacao> MaxFrames:  I even submited a bug because Ubuntu 16.04 wasn't able to join a domain
<abacao> and it seems that it isn't resolved yet
<abacao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1585111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585111 in samba (Ubuntu) "net rpc join fails in Ubuntu 16.04" [High,Confirmed]
<ppf> MaxFrames: hm, no idea what that does
<ppf> checki /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<MaxFrames> done. I had to change the entry in /etc/hosts
<MaxFrames> that still doesn't change computername in AD or update the A record
<ppf> doesn't the domain controller manage those?
<abacao> MaxFrames: I think your connection to AD is broken, so you can change whatever you want but you will not see any changes.
<MaxFrames> I can delete the computer account manually and recreate it
<MaxFrames> abacao: I too think so, I'm trying to fix it with sssd now
<abacao> I suggest you try 2 approach:
<abacao> - VM with 14.04 and try the solution, after you found it, try to replicate it to 16.04
<abacao> - try to connect a fresh installed (no upgrade) 16.04 and see if it works
<abacao> I found that the first implementation of 16.04 was quite bad when trying to use in a AD
<Peanut> Hi - is there a simple way to configure Ubuntu to automatically share a network (provide routing and NAT) to a device that's connected with zeroconf?
<Henster> hi @Peanut what are you trying to do?
<Peanut> Henster: I've got a Rasberry Pi zero, set up with g_ether USB Gadget. It runs dhcpcd so takes an rfc3927 address. When I run avahi-autoipd on my desktop on the USB network interface, it becomes 'pi0.local'. I now the traditional way to set up network and the like, but am looking for a more modern, user friendly setup.
<Peanut> Hester: in particular, I want to be able to provide full internet connectivity (DNS, NAT) to the pi0.
<ndk> morning folks
<ppf> Peanut: why not just bridge it?
<wekesa> hello
<Peanut> ppf: neats at least NAT, not bridging, because the IP address is in the IPv4LL address range.
<ppf> yes, my suggestion is just bridge it into your desktop's network
<ppf> saves you 6 hours of setup
<ppf> if you seriously don't want to do that, then you neet to setup your NAT and dns
<Peanut> ppf: I know how to setup NAT and DNS and the like, already did. I'm trying to see if all of that can be made much simpler for ephemeral interfaces such as usb network interfaces through zeroconf/avahi.
<naliando52> Hj people
<naliando52> Hi*
<ppf> Peanut: don't know of any. there's certainly a bunch of firewall gui tools available
<ppf> no idea if any one of those is any good
<OlofL> Is there an app to open and edit visio 2013 files?
<easyOnMe> I keyed in a terminal command like this: uname -a
<easyOnMe> and it gave me like this
<easyOnMe> 4.4.0-63-generic #84-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 1 17:23:56 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Henster> im on LTE( cellphone internet ) im also planning to build a pfsense router on a old pc and have and use my LTE as a WAN over usb,,
<easyOnMe> how do I know whether my laptop is 32-bit or 64-bit
<Henster> @Peanut sorry
<Peanut> easyOnMe: look at /proc/cpuinfo, then look up the CPU (likely Intel) on their website to see if the CPU supports 64bits mode.
<Henster> @easyOnMe did you google your laptop model number and see what chip is uses?
<benergy> Hey guys, does anyone know the right property in cinnamon.css to tweak the width of the panel when its on the left hand side of the screen?
<easyOnMe> ok I see
<Peanut> easyOnMe: You are currently running a 32bit OS on your laptop, otherwse it would say x86_64 instead of the i686
<easyOnMe> I see
<easyOnMe> ok that it explains it
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<k1l> easyOnMe: lscpu can tell you
<Peanut> Ah yes, lscpu is nice, it shows "CPU op-mode(s): 32-bit, 64-bit" on my machine.
<easyOnMe> k1l: Architecture:          i686
<easyOnMe> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<easyOnMe> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<easyOnMe> so how do I know whether it is 32 or 64 bit
<easyOnMe> k1l
<k1l> its 64bit. but you installed 32bit OS
<easyOnMe> what this is crap
<easyOnMe> how can I change my os into 64 bit
<easyOnMe> is there a way
<easyOnMe> without having to reinstall
<k1l> you cant
<easyOnMe> oh man
<easyOnMe> I should have been more careful next time
<abacao> easyOnMe: don't worry, 32b versions will stop to exists
<k1l> easyOnMe: "head /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> abacao: not for 7+ more years, will they? :)
<easyOnMe> k1l: http://termbin.com/srvn
<k1l> chrome and archlinux started already. ubuntu is linking to 64bit installs as standard.
<Guest33038> I'm on ubuntu 16.10 on a dell inspiron 15. By closing the lid, the system crashes. Any hint?
<easyOnMe> k1l: is there anything I can do to upgrade
<k1l> easyOnMe: yes, that was a 32bit iso you used.
<ppf> easyOnMe: better just reainstall
<easyOnMe> ppf: don't say that I am in the middle of a web dev
<easyOnMe> project
<easyOnMe> this is really crap
<lotuspsychje> !language | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<easyOnMe> I am developing on a version that is not based on production environment
<easyOnMe> thanks guys
<easyOnMe> my goodness
<easyOnMe> nobody told me
<easyOnMe> what a painful learning experience this is
<lotuspsychje> Guest33038: anything usefull in your dmesg/syslog?
<easyOnMe> k1l: last question
<easyOnMe> there is no terminal command to upgrade my linux to 64 bit from 32 bit
<Guest33038> lotuspsychje, how I can see the logs?
<ppf> easyOnMe: you should be able to just reinstall on top of your current os
<easyOnMe> something similar to sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> easyOnMe: no. reinstall
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | Guest33038
<ubottu> Guest33038: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<ppf> you need to backup your things of course
<lotuspsychje> Guest33038: or manually browse to /var/log/syslog or dmesg
<Guest33038> lotuspsychje, I'm not able to say if anything on dmesg is useful
<Guest33038> lotuspsychje, [   19.516000] usb 1-1.2.1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<lotuspsychje> Guest33038: check your logs, at the time that your machine is crashing
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Guest33038 use this for larger logs
<ubottu> Guest33038 use this for larger logs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest33038> lotuspsychje, how can I see the logs if the machine crashes?
<Guest72527> Hello. Does anyone here know if Canonical has a release schedule / policy for when security updates are published? I can't find any information on this when googling for it.
<lotuspsychje> Guest33038: reboot and check the logs?
<k1l> Guest72527: when they are known. look at ubuntu.com/usn
<Guest72527> We patch our data center on tuesdays, and twice now we have seen new kernels being released only hours after finishing our patching.
<Guest72527> kll: I know where the releases are announced. What I am trying to figure out is if there is a system to -when- they are published.
<Guest33038> lotuspsychje, incredible, it doesn't crash anymore, now It simply logs out, which I don't want
<k1l> Guest72527: that depends on the security issue. usually new kernels come in 2-3 week rhythm. but heavy issues get updateas asap after testing
<Guest72527> k1l: Ok, so there is no schedule behind this? No policy saying 'release tuesdays, 24:00 gmt+4 unless critical, then release asap.'
<lotuspsychje> Guest72527: k1l just said it depends on the security issue
<easyOnMe> I am currently looking at the ubuntu website
<k1l> Guest72527: i am not aware of a schedule. maybe the #ubuntu-hardened channel can give a more specific answer
<easyOnMe> I want to download teh 16.04 LTS
<Guest72527> Ok, thanks.
<easyOnMe> but I do not see the 64 bit option around here
<Guest72527> Have a good one.
<k1l> easyOnMe: its called amd64
<easyOnMe> which one is better 16.04LTS or 16.10LTS
<k1l> easyOnMe: 16.10 is no lts
<easyOnMe> oh ok so just use 16.04 then since its on lts
<easyOnMe> k1l: but there is no amd64 choice around here
<lotuspsychje> !download | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Yakkety, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<easyOnMe> it only show ubuntu server 16.04.2LTS and ubuntu server 16.10
<k1l> if you use 16.10 you need to upgrade to 17.04 from april to july and upgrade to 17.10 6 minths after that and then to 18.04 after that....
<easyOnMe> I am in this website:https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<k1l> easyOnMe: so yes, install 16.04.2
<k1l> easyOnMe: do you want a server or desktop?
<easyOnMe> server
<easyOnMe> means choose 16.10
<easyOnMe> but it has no long term support
<easyOnMe> so better us 16.04 right
<easyOnMe> anyway 16.04 desktop can be used as server for web dev also right so long as you install the lampp stack on it
<gebruiker> hmm, i would not use ubuntu for servers
<k1l> easyOnMe: i explained that already, look above
<mozart92> Hey peeps :D Do you think is a good idea pairing an intel celeron 1840 with a geforce 710? Or the integrated cpu is sufficient (maybe even better) ?
<k1l> gebruiker: dont do that in here
<lotuspsychje> mozart92: perhaps ask in ##hardware
<mozart92> Ok ty
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> thanks
<k1l> easyOnMe: and you should not isntall that lamp package from the website, but use the build in ubuntu pacakges.
<gebruiker> k1l: i am not doing anything that goes against eh IRC guidelines..
<lotuspsychje> gebruiker: this channel is not for opinions
<lotuspsychje> gebruiker: feel free to discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss
<gebruiker> lotuspsychje: you must be joking, i only see opinions here
<easyOnMe> k1l: sometimes built-in ubuntu packages sucks
<k1l> easyOnMe: the lamp package is a security nightmare.
<lotuspsychje> gebruiker: there's a difference between supporting ubuntu questions and personal opinions, i hope you understand this?
<easyOnMe> k1l: i am currently downloading this ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop.iso about 10 mins to go
<easyOnMe> I am really not sure whether this one is 64 bit
<easyOnMe> is there a way for me to check it
<easyOnMe> k1l:oh really
<k1l> easyOnMe: where did you get that iso? because the original naming includes the architecture.
<gebruiker> lotuspsychje: i am not working for ubuntu, I am trying to advise people the best way I can. I do not belong to the religion ubuntu
<easyOnMe> hang on it is still downloading though
<ndk> Usually the architecture is appended to the end of the filename easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> so I can not really confirmed yet
<ndk> Do you have the URL where you found the download link?
<easyOnMe> but I got it from this website: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<lotuspsychje> gebruiker: you have joined the ubuntu support channel, be wise and dont advise against using ubuntu-server then
<ndk> Ah, that's the server edition easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> I just clicked the one with the ubuntu server 16.04.2 LTS
<k1l> easyOnMe: read the usage section, 2nd sentence: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAMPP#Usage
<ndk> It is 64-Bit only easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> ndk:oh I see
<easyOnMe> so I just have to install it immediately then
<k1l> easyOnMe: you said you want server, and loading a desktop iso?
<gebruiker> lotuspsychje: i am not an advocate against ubuntu I am just stating something more prone to his needs
<easyOnMe> k1l: hang on
<k1l> easyOnMe: load that iso. then we will check the md5sum to make sure what iso that is
<easyOnMe> once I am done with the donwloading I will tell you the exact name of the file I completed downloading
<ndk> Scratch that easyOnMe, there are 32-Bit versions i apologise.
<easyOnMe> ndk: there see
<easyOnMe> it was just good to ask then
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok so here is the complete filename after I completed the download: ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64
<easyOnMe> so is this a go
<easyOnMe> or do we need make further checks just to make sure it is 64-bit
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: amd64 is the 64bit
<Apachez> do there exist some gui based gtk debugger where I can just click on an object and the debugger will let me know which GTK property this is (and which settings are set etc)?
<k1l> easyOnMe: so you want to isntall a desktop now? because you make confusing statements
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: perhaps look into apt-cache search debugger? choose what kind of debugger you need exactly?
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok one last question though
<easyOnMe> if I install desktop this is what I am currently using right now right to do my web dev because it has all the gui
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: I failed hence why I ask in this ircchannel :)
<easyOnMe> if I install the server it has no gui right
<k1l> easyOnMe: yes, the server has no gui. they both share the same packages and base system.
<d4rth__>  help
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> then I will install the desktop then
<lotuspsychje> !ask | d4rth__
<ubottu> d4rth__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<easyOnMe> so do you want us to go through the process of the mdsum check
<d4rth__> I'm sorry I meant to run "/msg NickServ help"
<easyOnMe> I have the downloaded file in the usb stick though
<easyOnMe> I can connect it here in this ubuntu laptop I am using right now
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: what kind of objects will you be debugging?
<k1l> easyOnMe: the md5sum check will make sure there are no issues while download
<k1l> !md5sum | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok
<easyOnMe> will do now
<easyOnMe> what's the terminal command to go the usb stick
<easyOnMe> I tried using the mythumdrive
<k1l> cd /path/where/its/mounted
<easyOnMe> cd mythumbdrive it did not work
<easyOnMe> ok I got it now
<k1l> if its automounted by the desktop then most probably  /media/USER/... where user is your user name
<easyOnMe> and I am going to do the checksum now
<easyOnMe> k1l: I got this back: 1400884cec8e40a1a876b2678f81494b  ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l> easyOnMe: that is correct for the 64bit desktop iso
<easyOnMe> am I good to go
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<easyOnMe> k1l: thanks k1l
<easyOnMe> doing the rufus on usb stick now
<xgrep> how can i check the particular package if its instlaled or not in ubuntu
<xgrep> and also how can i check if that particular service is running or not in ubuntu
<k1l> xgrep: apt policy packagename
<xgrep> how to solve this Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<v2zz> hi! I try to mkfifo myPipe and then  I echo "IPC_example_between_two_shells">myPipe bash expects somethng else. what else do I need to put there?
<w9qbj> xgrep, Q2 - ps -ef | grep processname
<EriC^^> xgrep: try dpkg -l | grep dpkg
<EriC^^> xgrep: if nothing is using it then sudo rm the lock file
<v2zz> xgrep let that another process finish it's job, it will release lock then
<k1l> xgrep: that means another update-manager of software center is running
<EriC^^> v2zz: #bash might help better
<xgrep> EriC^^: dpkg -l | grep apache2
<EriC^^> xgrep: ?
<xgrep> it doesnt return me anything however if i do ps -ef | grep apache
<xgrep> i see a result
<xgrep> v2zz: its nt finishing
<xgrep> v2zz: how can we break the lock
<EriC^^> xgrep: my bad, i meant ps aux | grep dpkg
<k1l> xgrep: please give more details, what do you do, what ubuntu is it? what happend?
<k1l> xgrep: killing the process or removing the lock is a good way to make a mess to your system. so dont just kill that
<xgrep> k1l: i wanted to install something
<xgrep> so it says unable to lock something
<k1l> xgrep: details matter
<xgrep> ubuntu 16
<xgrep> EriC^^: what u want me to do with this command ps aux | grep dpkg
<EriC^^> xgrep: check if any process is using dpkg in any way
<k1l> xgrep: which what program did you do that? what happend?
<rorro> I just noticed a weird "80 MB volume" icon on my system tray. Anyone know what it is? http://imgur.com/KPVkOkS
<rorro> Or possibly help me identify it.
<k1l> rorro: look at "sudoe parted -l"
<k1l> *sudo not sudoe
<EriC^^> rorro: it's probably a system reserve space for windows, try k1l 's command above
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999      it'll give you a link paste it here
<rorro> There doesn't seem to exist an 80MB partition
<rorro> http://imgur.com/Lmq2qjq
<rorro> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/6vhg
<EriC^^> rorro: does "lsblk" show anything?
<rorro> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/k7ns
<EriC^^> rorro: it must be one of those loop devices at the bottom
<rorro> Now the question is what the loop things are and why all of them are krita and why is krita doing that...
<ataldis> when my gateway goes down, my lan slows down a lot.. ping times in the same lan goes up to 1500ms. Any idea what have I messed up in the configs?
<EriC^^> rorro: something to do with snap i'd guess
<rorro> Thanks EriC^^ for the help. I can now hopefully search further and get this sorted
<EriC^^> rorro: no problem
<ataldis> I have an ubuntu server with dhcp3-server, bind dns server (as cache) and samba server running.
<ataldis> everything works just fine, as long as the router (which is the default gateway) doesn't goes down
<ppf> ataldis: are you pinging an IP or a name?
<ataldis> ppf, I tried both, same result
<ataldis> it was the server I was trying to ping
<ppf> try ping -n
<ataldis> ppf, same results, but I'm starting to think I'm dealing with faulty hardware on the router
<easyOnMe> k1l: I am done install now
<easyOnMe> and I did lscpu and the architecture says: x86_64
<easyOnMe> it means I got it right for 64-bit installation right
<easyOnMe> *done installing sorry
<k1l> easyOnMe: yes.
<easyOnMe> nice :0
<easyOnMe> ;)
<easyOnMe> thanks a lot man
<easyOnMe> yeehaa
<easyOnMe> thanks a lot k1l
<easyOnMe> thanks to the rest too who helped
<k1l> np
<raub> Dumb question of the morning: my ubuntu 16.04 desktop has two interfaces, each getting IP using dhcp. Now, since the dchp and dns server are the same box I would expect dns entries being created on both networks, but I am only seeing one. How come?
<ikonia> why would it use 2 interfaces ?
<ikonia> more so when those interfaces appear to be on the same network
<PCatinean> What is the explanations behind fiding a .xls file with locate command but when navigating to that location it does not show up?
<PCatinean> It's a samba server
<mcphail> PCatinean: well, for a start, "locate" isn't live. It uses a database which needs to be refreshed
<bekks> PCatinean: The fact that locate doesnt update its database in realtime.
<PCatinean> ouch, had no idea
<PCatinean> Is there any way I can find out what happened to that file?
<PCatinean> Was it removed, moved somewhere else etc?
<bekks> PCatinean: If you dont have logs - no.
<PCatinean> And how does one locate real time a file?
<PCatinean> In the filesystem
<bekks> PCatinean: One doesnt, because thats not possible, technically.
<EriC^^> PCatinean: find looks for stuff in real time
<bekks> EriC^^: Thats not true.
<EriC^^> find /path -iname "*something*"
<bekks> Find doesnt operate in predictable time.
<PCatinean> hmm
<EriC^^> PCatinean: locate uses a database that gets updated with updatedb so it might be behind
<EriC^^> try find
<LJSeinfeld> Trying to figure out how to start a VM via systemd and running into trouble… Anyone here care to help?  I’m stumped.
<brainwash> LJSeinfeld: I suggest that you describe what you have tried so far and which issues you have encountered. Maybe even ask in #systemd if the focus of your question is systemd.
<LJSeinfeld> Thanks — I’m pastebinning stuff now...
<anddam> how do you see the apostrophe in LJSeinfeld sentence?
<anddam> my client is showing a question mark (it's known to have Unicode issue)
<kv102t> not quite ubuntu, but can anyone help with syslog server. all setup but not collecting data on ubuntu?
<brainwash> anddam: which irc client is that? do other applications show the ’ properly?
<LJSeinfeld> I’ve created a basic systemd unit (I think that’s what it’s called) to start a virtualbox VM  and placed it in /etc/systemd/syste/   (see content here:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24046623/)   when I tell systemctl to enable it, no error listed.  When I try to start it I get Failed to add /run/systemd/ask-password to directory watch: No such file or directory , Failed to start zoidberg.service: Unknown unit: zoidberg.service,
<LJSeinfeld> See system logs and 'systemctl status zoidberg.service' for details.
<anddam> brainwash: oh wow, so that's like a typographic apostrophe?
<anddam> brainwash: you typed it as well
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: Why dont you just use the virtualbox autostart facility as documented in the virtualbox documentation?
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: Thats far more easy than your current approach.
<LJSeinfeld> never even heard of it…
<anddam> brainwash: it's not the IRC client per se, I have some issues with this box (a remote VM). It's running 16.04 and I'm using weechat on it via ssh
<bekks> Never looked at the docs, then.
<LJSeinfeld> lol, of course not…. :)
<anddam> brainwash: played with locale a bit but couldn't quite figure what was wrong
<brainwash> anddam: and outside of weechat?
<anddam> brainwash: I've been suggested to use    curl -s https://www.w3.org/2001/06/utf-8-test/UTF-8-demo.html | tail -n+8 | head -n-3   to check
<LJSeinfeld> searching / reading now.  bekks, do you know if it will respawn the VM if there is trouble?
<bekks> Define trouble. :)
<brainwash> anddam: wow. nice one
<anddam> it shows an almost all-correct output, except a couple lines
<anddam> brainwash: it shows the math symbols, Cyrillic, Greek, a couple things I don't know, braille
<anddam> brainwash: but then I cannot even compose a char like ellipsis, I mean in terminal
<anddam> ???
<anddam> the terminal will just disply nothing, weechat a question mark
<anddam> or three in case of ellipsis
<brainwash> :(
<brainwash> sadly, no clue how to fix that
<LJSeinfeld> like if the VM crashes or virtualbox quits unceremoniously
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: Then you have to restart your vms, after fixing the condition leading to the error. You can do seven by using phpvirtualbox even.
<LJSeinfeld> a search for virtualbox autostart produces a lot of chaff…
<gedas> Hello. Is there people who uses Lotus Notes??
<bekks> gedas: I bet there are. Did I just win $100 for taking part in that poll?
<bekks> gedas: If not, please just ask your actual question.
<LJSeinfeld> bekks - looking at the Virtualbox gui, not seeing any mention of autostart in there… can you point me in the right direction?
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: this works: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#autostart-linux
<gedas> bekks, not realy. I have notes 5.8.3 server and upgraded traveler to 8.5.3 Update 2
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: Look at the DOCS, not the GUI. :P
<LJSeinfeld> I’m in there too…
<gedas> and whene openning link server.my/servlet/traveler it retrusn 404 error: Reason: File not found or unable to read file
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: So you found chapter 9.24.1
<bekks> gedas: And you are running them on Ubuntu?
<gedas> bekks, yes, 16.04
<LJSeinfeld> lol… I’m reading …
<bekks> gedas: So which part are you running on Ubuntu? The server or the client?
<gedas> bekks, server. With older version worked and sync to phones was great. After upgrade all stuck
<bekks> gedas: And did you check that file in question exists?
<gedas> bekks, I don't know what to check. Guide me
<LJSeinfeld> OK, so I read 9.21.1 …. lol, I may be more confused here than before
<bekks> gedas: I have no clue about Notes. Maybe you'd better ask in a Lotus Notes dedicated channel.
<gedas> bekks, I can't find one
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: Maybe you should read 9.24.1 instead, as I'm telling you for the third time now.
<LJSeinfeld> typo
<LJSeinfeld> relax…I meant 9.24.1
<bekks> LJSeinfeld: A 10s search revealed this guide, too: http://www.vionblog.com/virtualbox-4-3-autostart-debian-wheezy/
<yeeve> hey chat, seems theres a bug when accessing SFTP files via the filemanager (gvfs?) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1152883 but it seems the FileZilla handles the ownership stuff fine. Anyone had anything similar? Any known work arounds?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1152883 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfsd-sftp do not preserve file ownership on file modification operation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dynetrekk1> any way I can get the screensaver to NOT lock the screen until, say, 1 minute has passed?
<Dynetrekk1> it's annoying that I get no warning before screen lock
<Maragart> @search hitchens
<DarkPsydeLord> kittens!
<freezer> hi
<freezer> Whats a good Macro-Tool for Linux desktop, to automate Windows clicks, text entry etc
<freezer> *window clicks
<ojatko> hello everyone, I am on a live cd and I see strange usernames under /media folder, like guest-kl5ypm, guest-0smghl
<ojatko> why do I see these there?
<ericsysmin> how do i get into a more verbose prompt and status on ubuntu installation?
<ericsysmin> if I am doing a network install and it fails, i actually want to see why it's failing
<ericsysmin> not that it failed, but why it failed
<k_sze> I have an Asus H170M-Plus motherboard, is there a way to get lm-sensors to report the chassis fan speed?
<ericsysmin> Is there like a F4 option, or something to get terminal, as "Installation step failed" is probably the most descriptive error I've ever seen in my life.
<k_sze> I have two chassis fans attached. Right now `sensors` only shows the CPU fan speed.
<genii> ericsysmin: Check the tftpd/PXE/webserver logs on the boot server side
<ericsysmin> really, nothing on the client? :( Damnnnn, really
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> am I supposed to be able to get integration between an hyperv host and an ubuntu guest? namely clipboard sharing?
<MaxFrames> is there any package I need to install on the guest to make it work?
<Scrivener> I can't figure out how to get any GTK+ theme in Ubuntu to actually change the top bar of windows. Everything else seems to be modified by them, but the top bar of windows is always the default Unity bar. It should not be. I am on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Any ideas as to what to look for?
<ojatko> hello everyone, I am on a live cd and I see strange usernames under /media folder, like guest-kl5ypm, guest-0smghl
<ojatko> why do I see these there?
<Scrivener> For example, if I use Tweak Tool (gnome tweak tool) to swap to other GTK+ themes, the content of windows appears to change, but the titlebar still doesn't, just the default.
<andywork> Scrivener: have you tried using unity-tweak-tool?
<Scrivener> ojatko, I can't be sure, but that sounds to be like other media sources (local hard drives, SD cards, thumb drives, etc) are being mounted in the OS you're running live, prepended with the name of the user you're running as (the "guest" user)
<Scrivener> andywork, I'll give it a go. I believe I tried that too, since I do have both
<Scrivener> andywork, it's already set there, I tried unsetting it and resetting it (in this case, to the Arc Darker theme)
<Scrivener> No luck. No matter what window decoration/theme I choose, the titlebar never changes
<ojatko> Scrivener, but I haven't mounted other drives there. and they are only visible in gksudo mode
<Scrivener> ojatko, some things can be manually mounted. When I have an SD card inserted, it automatically gets mounted under /media for me.
<Scrivener> some things can be automatically mounted*, I mean
<ToxicTIger> Hello guys
<emachines> xdxdx
<ojatko> Scrivener, yes, usb or sd type of devices do that, but the only other systems in my case are the other OSes on the disk. I never saw an OS being mounted by itself
<emachines> quieb esta
<ojatko> just wondering if unmounted OSes are shown in gksudo mode..that would explain it
<Scrivener> ojatko, I couldn't really say
<emachines> what
<ojatko> Scrivener, me neither :) thank you for your help
<emachines> english jaja
<emachines> hablen
<ToxicTIger> I would like to have some help for a problems, I have installed Ubuntu mate 16.04.2 LTS installation its well past. But I wanted to boot on my usb key, I have more access to bios, I made F2, F12, DEL. Its not walking, I have a blue screen 2 seconds and its boot safe the ubuntu office. I made a clear CMOS 30 minutes. It does not work.
<emachines_> j
<emachines> hola
<ToxicTIger> hello
<weilz> im new here
<emachines> thanks
<emachines_> hola
<emachines> jaja
<Southern_Gentlem> !es | emachines
<ubottu> emachines: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<weilz> ive a question to throw
<xplora1a> ToxicTIger, what sort of machine, laptop, desktop, is it BIOS or UFEI
<ToxicTIger> xplora1a
<ToxicTIger> Desktop
<ToxicTIger> UFEI
<xplora1a> how did you create the USB stick? does it work on other machines?
<ToxicTIger> I use Gnome disk and yes my USB key boot very well on my other pc
<xplora1a> UFEI so you will need to turn off secure boot, sometimes this is labelled legacy mode.
<ToxicTIger> How do I do if I do not have access to bios?
<xplora1a> this will be in the BOIS settings
<xplora1a> is the BIOS settings pages locked, ie corporate machine?
<ToxicTIger> I can not get into the bios
<xplora1a> Why? because you dont know how? or because it is locked?
<ToxicTIger> When I start my pc there is a blue screen and it arrives on the desktop mate
<xplora1a> ToxicTIger, your problem is to get into the BIOS settings, if you can't do that and secure boot is turned on you will not be able to boot anything other that the Windows that came with the machine.
<rt_ctx> Hi, I have an problem with Evolution mail client. I want to install evolution-activesync (https://github.com/GNOME/evolution-activesync/blob/master/INSTALL) but I can't find  the directory containing the package's source code.
<ToxicTIger> It is me who has to mount my pc
<elias_a> ToxicTIger: Well, mount your PC then. :P
<weilz> got a question gus
<weilz> guys*
<xplora1a> rt_ctx, have you followed all of this https://github.com/GNOME/evolution-activesync/blob/master/INSTALL
<rt_ctx> Yes exactly
<w9qbj>  weilz   Just ask the Q
<rt_ctx> xplora1a : But I didn't find where I must use "./configure". A point 1.
<weilz> ok sorry lol
<xplora1a> and it complied with no errors?
<weilz> ok im trying to pipe and exec a file in terminal
<rt_ctx> xplora1a : Yes the mail client compiled with no error
<rt_ctx> xplora1a : It's ok. I found my mistake. thank you ^^
<weilz> using xargs
<xplora1a> I presume you have cloned the repository git clone git@github.com:GNOME/evolution-activesync.git
<weilz> but it gives a permission denied
<weilz> heres the code
<ojatko> hello again, clam antivirus doesnt work, I click on GUI items, but no response. I'd installed it from synaptic with related packages..could that have caused a conflict? else how can I try it from the command line? I typed clamav or clam, but didnt work
<weilz> ls |grep manager-linux-x64.run | xargs ./
<hhee> guys, is it real to increase number of recently userd application in ubuntu unity dash?
<hhee> used* sorry for type
<KillCMOS> Hi there people!
<transhuman_> anyone able to pastebin php7.conf and php7.load from /etc/apache2/mods-available/ ? from the latest ubuntu. I am trying to adapt a similar format on my alpine-linux setup . Thanks in advance
<xplora1a> weilz, so that is trying to execute all the files that match that name. what directory are you running that in. try without the | xargs and see what files it is running, have a look at those files...
<KillCMOS> I need a link to any page that talk about how to install a usb modem
<KillCMOS> something about how to install mgetty to a phone line
<KillCMOS> i'm looking for but i can not find nothing about...
<KillCMOS> keep searching
<KillCMOS> thank!
<xplora1a> KillCMOS, are you runniong networkManager it will recognise most USB Modems.
<weilz> xplora1a, well the only file in that list is  manager-linux-x64.run
<weilz> if i run sudo ./manager-linux-x64.run ,it works
<weilz> i just want to automate the process of going to the directory with a one-liner code
<KillCMOS> xplorala, yes, but it doesnt can find it
<xplora1a> KillCMOS, do lsusb, then plug it in and do lsusb, can you see the modem in the list
<KillCMOS> when I use lsusb it show the modem
<KillCMOS> yes
<KillCMOS> rigth
<KillCMOS> i saw it with lsusb
<xplora1a> paste in the modem line from lsusb
<KillCMOS> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 047e:2892 Agere Systems, Inc. (Lucent) Systems Soft Modem
<KillCMOS> it is show
<KillCMOS> but i try to use kppp or similars, but without luck
<KillCMOS> xplorala, i try to check the modem making the consult using kppp, you know, but it doenst find the device
<brym> afternoon all
<RxMcDonald> n>window.innerWidth
<darknish> afternoon
<RxMcDonald> n> window.innerWidth
<khyrthysurmate> bonjour
<RxMcDonald> n> window.Array.isArray()
<rcmainak> hey, one of my friend is having laptop / wi-fi issue. Can anyone help me solve the problem for her? since she can't get on IRC...
<khyrthysurmate> hello !
<khyrthysurmate> there is a people?
<Southern_Gentlem> nope we are all bots
<brym> speak for yourself. i moonlight as a people sometimes
<weilz> anyone?
<brym> everyone?
<weilz> any geeky command line pro here?
<nacc> weilz: not really the topic of the channel
<transhuman_> weilz what are you looking for
<nacc> weilz: but it also feels like you basically have the solution, right?
<MaxFrames> hello
<weilz> nacc, where to look ?
<nacc> !alis | weilz: probably a bash channel or so
<MaxFrames> how can I copy and paste text from hyper-v host to ubuntu guest?
<ubottu> weilz: probably a bash channel or so: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<weilz> nacc, i have a normal way to do it
<nacc> weilz: but honestly, I think you're just obviously missing sudo
<transhuman_> weilz is this with bash?
<nacc> weilz: and i have no clear idea why you need this :) if it's just to run a command
<weilz> traushman, yes
<transhuman_> try #bash
<MaxFrames> I have checked that linux integration services are installed in ubuntu 16.04 to integrate ubuntu guest in hyperv host but clipboard sharing does not work
<MaxFrames> what do I have to do in ubuntu to make it work
<Southern_Gentlem> MaxFrames, you dont
<weilz> transhuman_, i mea no
<weilz> transhuman_, i meant NO, its a .run file
<OerHeks> MaxFrames,  ask the #hyperv guys??
<MaxFrames> OerHeks: they have no idea, say it's a problem for linux/ubuntu channels
<transhuman_> weilz open it up  what does the first line say
<OerHeks> MaxFrames, unlikely, also not an ubuntu issue either.
<MaxFrames> OerHeks: that's what I was told, I dunno
<weilz> transhuman_, well the file shows some gibberish coloured stuffs,
<MaxFrames> Southern_Gentlem: can you elaborate? I've found some tutorials on how to configure ubuntu 16.04 for hyperv integration (didn't work though)
<transhuman_> oh its not source
<skinux> If RAM and SWAP are both being used efficiently, should there be noticable lag with the use of SWAP?
<nacc> weilz: your question is how to do it with xargs, basically. You probably just need to | xargs sudo ./
<nacc> weilz: as you ran it with sudo, not as your regular user
<skinux> And cached memory is "given back" whenever a software needs it right?
<nacc> weilz: and at this point, it's clearly not a support issue, it's a how do i use xargs issue
<OerHeks> MaxFrames, they should point you to clipboard https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/virtual_pc_guy/2008/01/15/understanding-the-clipboard-menu-under-hyper-v/
<transhuman_> you could create a bash file change to the required directory and then execute that file from the next line in the small script you write (probably with sudo permissions)
<weilz> nacc, pits more or less how to do i use a xargs issue
<Southern_Gentlem> skinux, and what speed is your harddrive
<nacc> weilz: and even more generally, you clearly showed that you needed sudo to run the command earlier, so why aren't you using sudo in your xargs version?
<MaxFrames> OerHeks: I know how the feature works in hyper-v, but if I use it on the ubuntu guest it does not paste anything
<weilz> nacc, i must have omitted that.. using
<weilz> ls |grep manager-linux-x64.run | sudo xargs ./ gives me a xargs :./ permission denied
<nacc> weilz: is that the verbatim output?
<weilz> transhuman_, i guess thats the only way i have to do it
<MaxFrames> Southern_Gentlem: can you please check out this? https://oitibs.com/hyper-v-lis-on-ubuntu-16/
<transhuman_> you might be able to do it with xargs
<MaxFrames> I've tried to do what is written there, but there was no change... still no clipboard sharing
<weilz> nacc, yes the output is xargs: ./ permission denied
<transhuman_> try doing this first su root then execute the xargs command
<nacc> weilz: well that's the issue, presumably `ls | grep manager-linux-x64.run` returned nothing
<transhuman_> not that thats a good way of doing it
<nacc> weilz: are you in a directory containing 'manager-linux-x64.run'? hint: use a pastebin for all of this, and i'd stop asking each question individually
<weilz> nacc, ls |grep manager-linux-x64.run returned this
<MaxFrames> my questions are: 1) is that procedure correct/useful to obtain the correct integration of the ubuntu guest? 2) clipboard sharing is just not provided/impossible (I've found forum posts saying that it worked?) 3) how does one exchange text between host and guest?
<raub> Trying to install the pepperflashplugin on an ubuntu 16.04 box: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24047267/
<weilz> manager-linux-x64.run
<raub> It seems to have grabbed package but where is it unpacking it
<weilz> transhuman_, if i ran the command on a .sh file like this
<transhuman_> so whats the output of ls -al in that directory ?
<nacc> weilz: *please* use a pastebin.
<nacc> weilz: showing each command, it's output, etc.
<brym> MaxFrames, you could try ssh'ing into ubuntu, pasting the text into a new file, and using that file of text from within vnc et al from there.
<pavlos> weilz, try, ls -al manager-linux-x64.run (should be one line)
<weilz> nacc,rightaway
<MaxFrames> brym: I see... :( involved
<weilz> pavlos,transhuman, -rwx------ 1 root root 3361003 Jun 10  2013 manager-linux-x64.run
<brym> MaxFrames, a quick google shows that it's been asked on Reddit and StackExchange for at least a year.
<transhuman_> type who am i weilz
<transhuman_> sorry whoami
<dannyLopez> What is the "name" of the keys function? I mean, F1=="Meta2-P"
<weilz> whoami gives root
<brym> MaxFrames, one redittor suggests using AutoHotKey (.com) as a workaround
<transhuman_> my quess is your missing a switch with xargs
<compdoc> MaxFrames, I use x2go server and client, and clipboard works great. but you cant use the standard ubuntu desktop. You have to use a 2d desktop like Mate
<transhuman_> show me the xargs command again...cant find it in scrollback lines
<Ghostdox> hello
<weilz> http://pastebin.com/BHfTrdmG
<theseb> is /etc/init.d part of systemd ?
<drab> hi, can anybody recommend a good guide, best if in video format, to give to someone new to linux and ubuntu?
<weilz> ls |grep manager-linux-x64.run | sudo xargs ./
<xfceone> I can`t open nginx virtualhost in browser why?
<drab> something that can help them not just get started with ubuntu, but also understand a bit what's going on "under the hood"
<transhuman_> what directory are you executing the ls -al command in? it doesnt show in that output
<weilz> nacc, how to use msg alis again?
<transhuman_> how about trying ls | grep manager-linux.x64.run | xargs /opt/lammp/
<nacc> !alis | weilz
<ubottu> weilz: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kur1j> Have two video cards, one is the main display the other I want to passthrough to a VM. Is it possible to blacklist a dkms nvidia driver and prevent it loading for a specific video card? I added the nvidia_378 to the /etc/modules/blacklist and updated initramfs but the nvidia driver keeps grabbing the card on boot
<weilz> transhuman_, that shows xargs: /opt/lammp/: No such file or directory
<lorddoskias> how do i increase my coredump files limit. currently it's 0 and i like to set it to unlimited. ulimit -c unlimited says operation not permitted, and sudo ulimit -c unlimited says command not found since this is a shell built-in. Also I have changed my coredump pattern to not use apport
<nacc> weilz: i feel like this is why most people use `find` for piping to xargs
<pavlos> weilz, the dir is /opt/lampp (not lammp, 2 p's
<nacc> weilz: but even so, xargs is the wrong choice here, afaict, as if you had two matching files via grep, xargs will not do the rigth thing without at least a flag
<weilz> transhuman_, still shows xargs: /opt/lampp/: Permission denied
<transhuman_> I would try #bash they will know the right syntax for xargs
<weilz> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<transhuman_> as I said my guess is your missing a switch with xargs
<weilz> ok transhuman, nacc..thanks for troubleshootng with me..
<weilz> bytheway ,ive been typing msg Alis list http
<weilz> nothing happens
<transhuman_> good luck weilz hope you find your answer
<weilz> i hope i do.. thanks a bunch...
<weilz> !alis | weilz
<ubottu> weilz, please see my private message
<nacc> weilz: you either use /msg Alis list http, or if already in a PM with alis, use 'list http'
<transhuman_> how about trying ls | grep manager-linux.x64.run | xargs /opt/lampp/.\
<transhuman_> anyways I don't know thats all the help I can provide
<nacc> weilz: at this point, i have no idea why it's worth spending time on when you can just type `sudo /opt/lampp/manager-linux.x64.run`
<transhuman_> anyone able to pastebin php7.conf and php7.load from /etc/apache2/mods-available/ ? from the latest ubuntu. I am trying to adapt a similar format on my alpine-linux setup . Thanks in advance
<transhuman_> currently on my ubuntu system which is working I have php5.load and php5.conf and dont want to mess it up
<pavlos> weilz, couldn't you cd /opt/lampp; ./manager-linux-x64.run as described in https://www.apachefriends.org/faq_linux.html
<nacc> pavlos: seems like it, yeah -- there seem to be many ways that are better than xargs in this particular case :)
<momken> hello
<momken> I am installing skype from Ubuntu partner repo
<tmuwa> exit
<momken> After doing "apt-get install skype" it tries to install many foo:i386 packages. Is it normal?
<transhuman_> momken skype is i386, for a while they had a 64 version
<transhuman_> it was in beta not sure if its still out there
<pavlos> momken, yes, it brings 32bit compat libs
<momken> Actually more than 100 i386 packages. Is it normal? Won't create any conflict for the amd64 libraries?
<MaxFrames> another problem
<MaxFrames> I have joined a lubuntu 16.04 to an active directory domain
<MaxFrames> it receives its ip from a debian dhcp server
<dannyLopez> What is the "name" of the keys function? I mean, F1=="Meta2-P"
<MaxFrames> it fails to automatically update its host record in the active directory dns server
<MaxFrames> how do I configure it so that it always updates the host record?
<pavlos> momken, can you pastebin, sudo apt-get install --dry-run skype
<transhuman_> ok so I guess I will have to take a snapshot of my ubuntu install...install php7 and uninstall php5 to find out what these two files look like...
<nacc> transhuman_: launch a container or VM?
<arthur> hello
<arthur> quit help
<MaxFrames> how to update host record FROM ubuntu TO windows dns server? what's the command?
<MaxFrames> to first see if it updates manually
<transhuman_> yes for sure nacc, I was just hoping someone would have a quick answer no problem
<kcroot_> anyone couldt tell me WTF is going on with minimal install and postinstallation of xfce4,
<kcroot_> because i install xfce4 for minimal, after login in lightdm can't open session
<weilz_> ...
<mossi> Hi
<mossi> I have a doubt, I have installed ubuntu server 14.04 and I just inserted a hard disk with previous information, how should I do the "mount" to use it as storage?
<transhuman_> kcroot did it ever work?
<pavlos> mossi, does dmesg list the inserted drive as /dev/sdX when X=a,b,c,...
<KillCMOS> hello there friends!. there is someone working with ARToolKit to make augmented reality? I have problems with the SDK. Thanks!
<transhuman_> mossi what file format
<transhuman_> s/file/filesystem is it ext4? or other
<mossi> <pablos> yes, /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2, /dev/sdb5 and /dev/sdb6
<kcroot_> transhuman_: this is fresh install on msi laptop
<transhuman_> I know but what format is the drive your trying to mount ?
<transhuman_> your saying its blank
<k1l> kcroot_: so lightdm comes up? you login, choose xfce and then what?
<transhuman_> oops kcroot wrong person
<basil1x> And again with the random lockups.
<transhuman_> well I can't sit around all day waiting for a response, sorry mossi!
<gimpy2938> Why can't ubuntu user names have a dot in them?  any way to bypass this dump restriction in the installer?
<ALFA> osa
<nacc> gimpy2938: more than likely various things (like for instance shell globbing) will break
<nacc> gimpy2938: so no, don't bypass it
<gimpy2938> nacc: works fine in every other Linux/Unix I've ever used
<gimpy2938> it's also POSIX compliant
<gimpy2938> it would not break globbing at all, why do you think it would?
<nacc> gimpy2938: what does ls ~user.name/ evaluate to if you have users named user.name and user1name installed?
<gimpy2938> don't give a shit
<nacc> gimpy2938: it was just a guess, don't be rude
<gimpy2938> why would I glob usernames?
<nacc> gimpy2938: your shell may do that all the time, do you know that it does or doesn't?
<OerHeks> gimpy2938, you are wrong. it is NOT posix, a dot in username
<gimpy2938> really, because whle looking up how to get around it I found two sources that show it is ... not sure which version of POSIX
<OerHeks> e.g.. " a dot . may be used for a Ubuntu username, the NAME_REGEX just has to be changed in /etc/adduser.conf"
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/405638/what-are-the-disadvantages-of-having-a-dot-in-a-user-name
<gimpy2938> again, this works in other distros and unix boxen too, not sure by ubuntu needs  to be special
<gimpy2938> yea, saw that and so far it doesn't work ... installer still won't allow it
<pavlos> mossi, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<wedgie> . isn't special in glob. that's regex
<brainwash> gimpy2938: including debian?
<kcroot_> k1l: i can't open session of xcfe4
<kcroot_> k1l: did not started
<nacc> wedgie: yes, sorry, mis-described. I meant simply that having . in strings in the shell may lead to odd issues
<webly> hi
<webly> what does this plugin mean? : https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-ubuntu-gzopen-fix/
<webly> gzopen fix? censorship?
<webly> :O
<OerHeks> webly, ask in #wordpress ?
<webly> OerHeks: it is a wordpress plugin, but my question is related to the ubuntu part of it.
<nacc> webly: what ubuntu part of it? they seem to be using the string ubuntu in their description, but that's about it
<cdidd> Does anybody know if it's possible to force chrome to match url substring? For example for me it matches true_something if I type true_ , but doesn't match anything if I type something.
<Ze_Miguel> good morning
<Ze_Miguel> how to resolve freezing ubuntu ideapad 100s 11" lby
<Ze_Miguel> ??''
<webly> nacc: hm, ok
<Pici> webly: The link from the Other Notes tab suggests that this is fixed in 14.04.
<Ze_Miguel> help me
<JJ_298034> I'm trying to install Iridium browser but there's no support in the app downloader. From their website (https://iridiumbrowser.de/downloads/linux.html), is it just copy-paste line by line into terminal and it will add it to the repositories and keep Iridium auto-updated?
<nacc> JJ_298034: yes, but not officially supported, of course
<JJ_298034> nacc: Great stuff, thanks!
<OerHeks> JJ_298034, yes, the "wget -qO - https:// ....pub | sudo apt-key add  will add the key to make safe updates possible
<JJ_298034> OerHeks: Ah, I see. I've added repos before but there were a lot of unknown commands so wanted some of you gurus to check there weren't any funky business. Oh, and if it was separate lines/commands. ^^
<JJ_298034> New on Ubuntu after a year on Mint. I'm one of those who fell instantly in love with Unity.
<OerHeks> JJ_298034, just be carefu‎ll with 3rd party repos.
<Surendil> hi everyone, I know this is not the right place, but.... anyone know how to run qemu vm? I've installed qemu, read howto but I'm not able to find qemu binary, http://paste.debian.net/916244/ these are my installed packages
<JJ_298034> OerHeks: Good tip. I try to verify repos and doublecheck the legitimacy of PPA's. :)
<nacc> Surendil: you probably would run the kvm binary, fwiw, rather than qemu
<nacc> Surendil: it's just a wrapper, admittedly
<nacc> Surendil: but qemu is invoked genearlly via qemu-system-<arch>
<nacc> Surendil: given that you are on debian, though, if that doesn't work, consult their IRC
<Surendil> nacc: thanks, I'll check kvm.
<Surendil> nacc: does kvm support ARM os?
<nacc> Surendil: kvm doesn't support an OS, I'm not sure what you mean
<nacc> Surendil: kvm is a kernel-level technology, for accelerating virtualization. The binary is just a wrapper around qemu using a specific flag, iirc
<brunch875> I <strongly> dislike how notifications in unity aren't fast enough
<brunch875> on the other hand I love how unity behaves, and so I jumped back to it from gnome3
<brunch875> has anyone found a solution for this?
<OerHeks> brunch875, not in unity tweak, but there is a ppa with notify tools http://www.webupd8.org/2016/05/customize-notifyosd-notification.html
<brunch875> OerHeks, thanks for the link
<brunch875> I'm still not entirely satisfied with how to get them to behave though :/
<brunch875> best notification system is on ubuntu-touch from my point of view
<brunch875> we should get more of these
<OerHeks> the api is open, so be creative :-)
<oquidave_> Hello, am having some e errant program that's causing a lot of outbound traffic from my box. I no idea what is it. I've used tcpdump to identify the offending ip but I don't know which program is compromized. Here's my tcpdump output https://dpaste.de/S05e
<erle-> where can I see my /actual/ cpu frequency?
<nacc> erle-: what do you mean by '/actual/' ?
<erle-> nacc, it always shows 800 mhz (i7 with up to 3500)
<erle-> e.g. /proc/cpuinfo
<nacc> erle-: that's the /actual/ cpu frequency your processor is running at
<james1138> My question is more of a "tweak". Would anyone know how to get (or trick) Banshee into auto-update metadata from LastFM when I rescan music folder for new files?
<nacc> erle-: via a powersaving stepping, etc
<erle-> nacc, but it never changes, even when I launch openssl speed
<erle-> nacc, did this change with Ubuntu 16.10
<erle-> ?
<erle-> cpufreq does not seem to work any longer
<nacc> erle-: not that I know of, and it changes normally here
<erle-> nacc, I mean did they introduce a new kernel module for this?
<erle-> nacc, the whole cpufreq stuff does not seem to be "in" any more
<nacc> erle-: cpufreq is rather old, iirc, I think it's all done via cstates in the kernel
<nacc> erle-: well, presuming intel
<nacc> erle-: i don't know, though, it's presumably dependent upon your cpu type, etc
<erle-> i7, as I wrote, nacc
<nacc> erle-: not all i7 are the same, aiui, but regardless, I have an i7 as well and no issue here
<nacc> erle-: i'm on 17.04 now, but was on 16.10 until this past weekend w/o problem
<erle-> nacc, I upgraded several times from 14.10
<erle-> maybe some change was lost
<user31241> test
<user31241> ah nice.
<user31241> Is there a "software sources" application for Ubuntu or independent, that is similar to one in Linux Mint? Thank you
<basil1x> Why does 16.04 think my 1440p monitor is a 'built-in display' and only giving me 1024x768 as a display option?
<OerHeks> user31241, yes, type sources in dash ..
<user31241> OerHeks: but not this one. This one is very primitive.. :)
<user31241> OerHeks:  :(* wrong smiley, sorry
<OerHeks> user31241, on what ubuntu version ?
<user31241> OerHeks: On latest LTS
<k1l> user31241: there is no 3rd party repo menu.
<OerHeks> just use the sources tab in updates.
<k1l> user31241: because other than mint, the main target on ubuntu is not to use 3rd party repos all over.
<k1l> basil1x: adapters involved?
<basil1x> GTX 1060 6GB through Display Port
<user31241> k1l: But I want more software and don't want back to gentoo..
<k1l> user31241: what more software do you need? is it not available in the ubuntu repos?
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<basil1x> I had this issue on an rx480 through DVI on another computer, but this one with the nvidia was working fine until literally an hour ago.
<user31241> k1l: ppa:maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 ppa:nickguletskii200/glxosd ppa:varlesh-l/indicator-kdeconnect ppa:skunk/pepper-flash ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa Repos: google talk, getdeb, playonlinux, virtualbox(for HWE kernel),
<Guest32961> I can ask world of tank on ubuntu
<OerHeks> user31241, check those ppa's, i guess you have an old howto list
<user31241> For example, current virtualbox breaks with hwe kernel and requires PPA.  So, back to the question, is there a GUI sources manager application similar to one of Linux Mint?
<OerHeks> like that pepperflashppa , dead
<user31241> OerHeks: sorry what?
<OerHeks> there is a gui sources tab, to add those ppa adresses.
<OerHeks> in the latest lts.
<user31241> OerHeks: oh, they dropped the automatic blob download from that PPA. Makes it useless for me, will have to pull PPAPI by hand as usual...
<BluesKaj> basil1x, have you checked additional drivers ?
<OerHeks> user31241, flash is dead, disabled by default
<user31241> OerHeks: Its not, its cool and its usable
<user31241> OerHeks: PPAPI works fine with Firefox on Ubuntu and Gentoo
<user31241> and Debian
<user31241> OerHeks: I dislike HTML5 for applications. Flash data is self-contained downloadable blob. HTML5 is all over the site. For just videos HTML5 is fine.
<basil1x> BluesKaj, Checking that now.  But why would it be working and suddenly stop?
<k1l> ubuntu got the adobe flashplugin installer. no need for that pepperflash stuff
<BluesKaj> basil1x, did you update and upgrade your packages ?
<k1l> user31241: no there is no gui ppa manager.
<user31241> k1l: adobe flashplugin installer pulls NPAPI flash, which was a lot outdated, but only refreshed recently - and is buggy. PPAPI works and worked like charm.
<Squarism> what is the easiest/thinest web proxy you can have to just redirect 80 and 443 to other ports?
<basil1x> Not for a few days, Bl
<basil1x> Not for a few days, BluesKaj
<basil1x> NVM... going to up to 16.10 and see if that sorts it.  Was going to do anyway, so might as well be now.
<BluesKaj> basil1x, http://askubuntu.com/questions/836239/ubuntu-16-04-doesnt-seem-to-see-my-gtx-1060-gpu
<blakkheim> did the recent kernel update break sound for anyone else?
<craptalk> i downloaded a program, and i added the program to my path env, but how can i make a command to launch its program without having go to it its folder and execute by full pathname?
<craptalk> i put my program folder on /usr/bin
<craptalk> i added new path on my /etc/environment
<bekks> craptalk: And did you source that file after changing it?
<k1l> craptalk: user programs can be put into ~/bin
<basil1x> BluesKaj, I'm hoping 16.10 will fix it. «fingers crossed»  If not, I'll use the drivers from the nvidia website.  Not ideal, but tired of futzing with it.
<k1l> craptalk: and to make it work you need to source the .bashrc or relogin
<craptalk> so can you tell me the step by step?
<craptalk> am i missing something?
<bekks> craptalk: Log out completely, log back in, done.
<craptalk> so i should just move the dir to ~/bin?
<bekks> craptalk: No.
<bekks> craptalk: < bekks> craptalk: Log out completely, log back in, done.
<craptalk> bekks: lets say i did what you asked, but how can i customize the command to lauch it?
<bekks> craptalk: Lets say you do what I say first.
<Squarism> i want to install nginx (and run it as root ofocurse) "the right" way just to have it to proxy an web app. How should one go about?
<xro> Hi, is there a packaged mindmap soft in ubuntu 16.10 ?
<BluesKaj> basil1x, the nvidia site drivers will break your system on the next kernel upgrade
<k1l> xro: do you mean something like "dia"?
<xro> like xmind
<bekks> xro: There is a linux variant for xmind.
<xro> yes, but i'm a bit lazy... i downloaded it and it complains about eclipse plugin
<pavlos> Squarism, steps 1,2,5 ... https://www.linuxbabe.com/linux-server/install-nginx-mariadb-php7-lemp-stack-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<k1l> dia, freemind, freeplane, vym, ...
<xro> packaged ?
<k1l> xro: i named packagenames.
<basil1x> BluesKaj, I'll deal with that then.  Remove them if I have to.
<freakyy> hi all. how do i just install the kde graphical environment (not the bootup screens, other display manager etc. i just wann ahve kde as an addition for selection in the gdm
<xro> apt-cache pkgnames | grep freemind   ---> nothing
<BluesKaj> the url i posted above should help you install the correct driver, basil1x
<freakyy> try apt-cache search freemind
<freakyy> oh well nothign aswell ;P
<xro> yes, i always use grep. i know
<bekks> Freemind isnt available using Ubuntu repos anymore. They still have a linux version.
<k1l> xro: oh, freemind is gone since 16.04
<xro> so, a similar mindmap tool packaged ?
<k1l> xro: i named more than one package. did you look at them?
<JJ_298034> Any tips for setting up multitouch on synclient? My google-fu is weak.
<JJ_298034> Is it just to install touchegg and hey presto?
<xro> i'll try vym (looks acceptable)
<JJ_298034> I tried having a look at Geis for capabilities, which says device touches=2 but I know thats wrong by successfully setting "synclient TapButton2=2" and "synclient TapButton3=3" for three finger taps
<freakyy> hi all. how do i switch the default display manager?
<bekks> freakyy: By installing a second one, disabling the default, and enabling the second one.
<freakyy> no i mean the commandline way
<JJ_298034> rebooting to see if my changes gave me multitouch.
<freakyy> like dpkg-reconfigure
<bekks> freakyy: That IS the commandline way...
<freakyy> i have 3 display manager installed
<freakyy> i dont need to install any other display manager
<freakyy> what i wanna do is get this dialog i get when installing another display manager
<bekks> freakyy: So disable the unwanted one and enable the wanted one.
<freakyy> thats what i wanna do but using the dialog i get from dpkg
<freakyy> when its configuring a new display manager
<w9qbj> freakyy, I install with sudo apt install   Then logout/login and select it there
<k1l> freakyy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<freakyy> k1l: ok thx :D
<dannyLopez> Hi, anybody use Wildfly?
<alf_> ,
<kadiro> Hello, I have a big problem after removing the kernel 4.4.0-{63..64} with mistakes, and before rebooting i reinstalled both but after rebooting i have another issues, no gui ( lightdm crashing ) and no internet ( ifconfig gives lo only ) after editing /etc/network/interfaces ( uncomment auto eth0 and next line about it ) nothing also, i used nmcli also same thing, my question how to solve this?
<floogy> Hi, how can I tell what kind of ram I got installed?
<bekks> floogy: Look at the label on the RAM.
<jgcampbell300> i am trying to setup pureftp on ubuntu server and it is telling me to edit fstab to UUID=3dc3b58d-97e5-497b-8254-a913fdfc5408 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0 1 (not my id) anways i have seprate / /home /var /etc dirs ... should i be changing my /home or the / folder with those options ?
<k1l> floogy: lshw
<OerHeks>  “sudo dmidecode --type 17”
<floogy> I mean the e.g. hardware id of the single banks
<floogy> OerHeks, thank you!
<Mixxit> can i ask for help for ubuntu on windows here
<k1l> !ubuwin | Mixxit
<ubottu> Mixxit: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Mixxit> thank you
<Mixxit> its a bit quiet in there doh
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<BluesKaj> should be called ubuntu apps on windows
<OnkelTem> What player you'd recommend to try out to play HD video with 60 fps?
<OnkelTem> I tried VLC - output is laggy. Mplayer just hangs
<BluesKaj> mpv perhaps
<BluesKaj> got ffmpeg
<nicomachus> mpv so good & nice yes yes yes
<zorrothecat> How do I tell nvidia-settings/elementaryOS desktop settings....to keep my ViewPortOut in the NVIDIA X Server Settings ?? see link (http://imgur.com/a/TFrYv)
<zorrothecat> not kept after reboot
<zorrothecat> even if saved to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k1l> !elementory | zorrothecat
<k1l> !elementary | zorrothecat
<ubottu> zorrothecat: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<zorrothecat> well i guess the same thing happens in ubuntu ?
<zorrothecat> nevermind...
<zorrothecat> im asking here because #elementary #xorg #nvidia channels are DEAD
<zorrothecat> i just wanna save my file
<zorrothecat> i mean my config file
<zorrothecat> i miss xf86config
<zorrothecat> those were the days i guess...
<chrisss123456> is there a simple way to use a midi keyboard on ubuntu? i'm having to go through so many steps and troubleshooting just to get a crappy, high-droprate, 90s piano sound that's still resource intensive.
<zorrothecat> If I were you I would find the KORG M1 VST and use a Linux/Wine(VST) bridge
<zorrothecat> the M1 piano is the best cheezy 90s house piano
<ojatko> hello community! I am trying to open an encrypted home folder. when I am asked MOUNT passphrase, I am entering the 32-char phrase that was displayed to me in terminal. then I get 'success' message with the tmp/path shown. but on this path I find the home folder still encrypted.
<k1l> zorrothecat: that OS handles things differently and because of that ask them for support. if their support channel is dead use their forum or wherever they offer support.
<ojatko> I also discovered that I get 'success' message no matter what I enter as password!
<EriC^^> ojatko: try the login password as thr password
<j4f-shredder> Hey, my ubuntu 16.10 is freezing on login
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: thanks, gonna try it
<j4f-shredder> The only thing I did was an autoclean
<j4f-shredder> and then on reboot
<j4f-shredder> I couldn't access
<j4f-shredder> it's frozen
<EriC^^> j4f-shredder: does th e guest account work?
<j4f-shredder> nono, I can't do anything
<j4f-shredder> it freezes 1 second after showing the login screen
<k1l> can you boot an older kernel on grub?
<j4f-shredder> I tried to use the boot-repair-disk
<EriC^^> without even logging in?
<EriC^^> entering the password
<j4f-shredder> and I rebooted but it still freezes
<ojatko> Eric^^ I was about to try it, but I have another strange thing happening within the last hour. I am on a live dvd and for the second time the screen went black (with backlight) for about 30 seconds, and then the computer instantly shut down. what can be happening? I haven't had this with my HDD..could this be a faulty dvd install?
<j4f-shredder> how do I do that?
<EriC^^> ojatko: possibly
<ojatko> oh goodness
<j4f-shredder> I got an invalid enviroment block before doing this
<EriC^^> ojatko: can you use the actual install?
<j4f-shredder> before getting my screen fronzen
<ioria> j4f-shredder, can you login in console ?
<j4f-shredder> how do I even do that?
<ioria> j4f-shredder, ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<j4f-shredder> but when? cause as soon as the login scren appears the pc hangs
<ojatko> Eric^^ I was able to use the HDD without this ever having occured
<j4f-shredder> I can write for 1 second
<j4f-shredder> and then it freezes
<ojatko> Eric^^ ah sorry, got it
<j4f-shredder> I have a dual boot with windoes 7
<ojatko> yes, the install was fine
<j4f-shredder> UEFI mode
<j4f-shredder> I've been like this for 4 months
<j4f-shredder> but it failed today suddenly
<ioria> j4f-shredder, you don't write anything , it'a a keys sequence
<j4f-shredder> I will be back and try that
<j4f-shredder> if that screen doesn't appear what do I do?
<ojatko> EriC^^ and in my first run of the dvd  I was able to use it for a way longer while without this happening
<ioria> j4f-shredder, press shift (or ESC) and try another kernel from GRUB
<ojatko> maybe the programs that I installed cause this?
<ojatko> I use the live dvd for system checks
<j4f-shredder> on advanced options?
<EriC^^> ojatko: maybe, try running the dvd integrity check
<ioria> ojatko, from live you can use  sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<ioria> j4f-shredder, yes
<hgag> connect
<hgag> ahmed
<ojatko> ioria, yes, that was the original problem. the command didnt decrypt the home folder when I entered correct mount password
<ojatko> but now I need to get a working live dvd, or get the live dvd working :)
<ioria> ojatko,  you said mounted something in /tmp ?
<ojatko> ioria, yes
<ioria> ojatko,  what ?
<hgag> zero cool
<ojatko> Eric^^ I presume I check the dvd with the respective option at ubuntu start screen?
<ojatko> ioria, the path that I entered with the command
<EriC^^> ojatko: yes
<ioria> ojatko,  path does not mount ....
<EriC^^> it's available in legacy mode only iirc
<ojatko> I had to enter the path after ecryptfs command, because without command it returend that typical error with 'permission denied' mentioning a loop of two paths (sorry, I dont have the paste of the error)..so I added the path as suggested in an online post
<ojatko> returned*
<hgag> no
<ojatko> the path of the home folder to be decrypted
<J4f-shredder> Im on command line with another kernel
<J4f-shredder> What do I do now?
<EriC^^> ojatko: try with the login password
<ioria> ojatko,  ok, can you paste ls -al /tmp  ?
<ojatko> EriC^^ once I get back on live system again, I will do it!
<EriC^^> J4f-shredder: try starting lightdm again
<J4f-shredder> Whats that?
<EriC^^> J4f-shredder: the login manager, sudo systemctl restart lightdm and try logging in
<J4f-shredder> IM A noob in a blackscreen
<J4f-shredder> It shows the screen for a sec and closes
<ioria> j4f-shredder, sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver
<disi> `sudo apt-get update` recently stopped working for me on Precise with this error: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/rwky/redis/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<J4f-shredder> It says IO charset iso8859-1 not found
<disi> can anyone shed some light on what is going on?
<J4f-shredder> When i restart with light
<EriC^^> disi: sounds like the ppa is down
<kadiro> Hello, I have a big problem after removing the kernel 4.4.0-{63..64} with mistakes, and before rebooting i reinstalled both but after rebooting i have another issues, no gui ( lightdm crashing ) and no internet ( ifconfig gives lo only ) after editing /etc/network/interfaces ( uncomment auto eth0 and next line about it ) nothing also, i used nmcli also same thing, my question how to solve this?
<ojatko> EriC^^ I select 'check disk for defects' but it goes on to boot ubuntu
<ojatko> oh no sorry
<ojatko> now the message showed, that it's checking
<disi> EriC^^: is that not a default source?
<geirha> kadiro: try installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<EriC^^> disi: no it's a launchpad ppa
<kadiro> geirha, yeah, but the problem how without internet
<disi> EriC^^: interesting, ok thanks... i wonder why this is even in the sources. im just trying to use a genric ubuntu host on Travis CI
<J4f-shredder> When I throw sudo lshw -c Video grep drover it says configuration:driver =i915 latency=0
<ioria> j4f-shredder, what ubuntu is that ?
<EriC^^> disi: looks like an old ppa, not just precise is gone
<J4f-shredder> 16.10
<ioria> j4f-shredder, uname -r
<geirha> kadiro: ah, does ''ip addr show'' or ''ifconfig -a'' mention the interface at all?
<J4f-shredder> 4.8.0-37-generic0
<J4f-shredder> Generic i meant witjout the 0
<kadiro> geirha, i tried the last one ( ifconfig -a ) but only 'lo' interface showing up
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<geirha> kadiro: Hm. Maybe you're missing the modules
<J4f-shredder> Take into account that I changed kernel on advanced settings like you said
<J4f-shredder> Its not the main kernel
<EriC^^> disi: try dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -C10 launchpad
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  it's ok
<geirha> kadiro: See if /var/cache/apt/archives/ has any packages
<kadiro> geirha, that make sense, i guess when i removed the kernel, it removed the headers too
<EriC^^> disi: it should give a rough idea of packages from that ppa
<J4f-shredder> It failed resolving
<kadiro> geirha, ok
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  ping www.google.com
<J4f-shredder> Im using a wifi card
<J4f-shredder> Not a connector
<kadiro> geirha, about 104 deb files
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  ping www.google.com
<J4f-shredder> Temporary failure in name resolution
<geirha> kadiro: nice, look for linux-image-extra*deb
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  did you reboot on recovery mode ?
<geirha> you can manually install with ''sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb''
<J4f-shredder> Possibly
<J4f-shredder> I rebooted
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  reboot normally
<J4f-shredder> Now im in advanced settings
<kadiro> geirha, yes 3 extra, one for 62, one for 63 and the last for 64
<J4f-shredder> I have a generic generic upstart and generic recovery mode
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  no, reboot normally, older kernel not working anyway
<kadiro> geirha, thank you, i will reboot and try
<ojatko> EriC^^ no errors found on dvd. could it then be the laptop's dvd player?
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  then open a console
<J4f-shredder> I did
<J4f-shredder> But its frozen
<J4f-shredder> Keyboard nor mouse are responding
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  the console is frozen ?
<J4f-shredder> Im stucked on the ubuntu login screen
<J4f-shredder> I cant switch to console
<EriC^^> ojatko: maybe, if you have enough ram you could add "toram" to the grub kernel parameters so it loads it all to ram
<disi> EriC^^: ty, doesnt look like anything i care baout in there
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  wait a bit
<EriC^^> disi: ok, np
<J4f-shredder> The lights on the keyboard are dead as well and the lights on the mouse are on
<J4f-shredder> But I cant see the cursor
<ojatko> it already was behaving strange, like it started to spin the dvd, but stopped shortly after, so the computer went on to boot the HDD..this happened multiple times..whether this relates to the above shutdowns
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  wait for the login screen
<azizLIGHT> i got too many kernels in /boot. to remove them, is it correct that i gotta purge packages like linux-image-3.13.0-85-generic and then also this package: linux-headers-3.13.0-85 and linux-headers-3.13.0-85-generic also? anything else?
<J4f-shredder> Hey I removed the wifi card
<J4f-shredder> And rebooted and now I can access
<J4f-shredder> The wifi card was freezing the screen
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  you removed the wifi card ?
<J4f-shredder> Its a tew-624ub
<J4f-shredder> Its a pendrive wifi card
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  an adapter, then
<J4f-shredder> Trendnet tew 624-ub
<J4f-shredder> Yes
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  can you login now ?
<J4f-shredder> Yeah, I reconnected that and it freezes the computer
<ioria> j4f-shredder,  can you paste dmesg | tail ?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Too full for ' sudo apt autoremove ' to operate ? show in a pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . See what we can do .
<colematt> Looking for alternate ways to get the kernel source. Had been following the BuildYourOwnKernel tutorial on wiki.ubuntu.com, when using the apt-get method for 3.13.0-108-generic, I get two errors. 1) E: Failed to fetch (...)linux_3.13.0-108.155.dsc 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.26 80] and 2) E: Failed to fetch (...)linux_3.13.0-108.155.diff.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]. Not sure how to proceed.
<colematt> Also not sure the git method on BuildYourOwnKernel will work since I have a specific kernel version, not a codename (although I'm on 14.04 LTS Trusty)
<J4f-shredder> Rtl8192cu: loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin registered new interface driver rtl8192cu rehisyered new interface rtl8xxxu
<ioria> !paste | J4f-shredder
<ubottu> J4f-shredder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> colematt: why do you need a now out-of-date kernels' source?
<nacc> colematt: trusty is up to 3.13.0.110.118 i mean
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24048709/
<azizLIGHT> uname -r
<azizLIGHT> 3.13.0-101-generic
<Bashing-om> colematt: Maube find the image and headers you want here : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<colematt> @nacc: I am not partial to the kernel version, but I am trying to follow along on the tutorial, and that's what the instructions had. This is my first time modifying the kernel.
<ApafusNode>  /server irc.netsplit.de
<nacc> colematt: from using what? `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)` ?
<ApafusNode> Cricky.
<colematt> Long story short, I need to modify it so that I can add EXPORT_SYMBOL(do_execve) to exec.c ... I need that for a kprobe I'm writing.
<colematt> @nacc: yes, that was the command I used.
<nacc> colematt: you're system is not running a current kernel then :/
<Guest39470> hey
<Guest72013> hi
<aruns> Hi, has anyone compiled SFML from scratch via CMake?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Humm .. " 1.6G  90% / " suggest you have the operating room . what results ' sudo apt autoremove ' ?
<nacc> colematt: *first* apt update; apt upgrade; boot to the current supported kernel and then proceed.
<aruns> Looking at the dependencies needed to set up the build toolchain, and one of the dependencies listed is vorbis, checking apt-cache shows a package called vorbis-tools.
<aruns> Not sure if this is the right package to install?
<KingsQuest> don't freestyle much but i write em as such :D
<aruns> This is for version 2.4 of SFML.
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: when i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24048731/ it lists the package for autoremove
<aruns> And I am on Ubuntu 16.04.
<colematt> @nacc: my concern is that current kernel is 4.x - all references I have for writing kprobes are for 3.x. Will your recommendation take me to a 4.x kernel?
<nacc> colematt: no
<nacc> colematt: i think you are confused about which kernel is where
<ioria> !info libsfml-dev
<ubottu> libsfml-dev (source: libsfml): Simple and Fast Multimedia Library - Development Files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0+dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 112 kB, installed size 974 kB
<colematt> @nacc: there's a good chance of that.
<KingsQuest> which kernel ?
<debkad> geirha: thank you very much, the problem was about the extra image :)
<KingsQuest> i getting criminals out of jail too
<nacc> colematt: yes, upstream kernel (as well as x, y, z) are 4.x based
<nacc> colematt: but trusty has several kernels available
<coffeeguy> oh wow linux-signed-image update
<colematt> What would be a good read so I can understand this better?
<nitin21> Hi! I am on ubuntu 14.04 and I am trying to install the package 'crda'. But I get this message:
<nitin21> "Package crda is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'crda' has no installation candidate"
<KingsQuest> ich bein ein lieuber
<nacc> colematt: 3.13.0 based is the 14.04/14.04.1 version; there is also the HWE stack from 16.04 which would be 4.4 based (iirc)
<nitin21> How do I find which source to add for this package?
<nacc> KingsQuest: please stop
<nitin21> I can see it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/net/crda
<ioria> aruns, on yakkety you have 2.4
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: should i remove all these packages. why so many packages in autoremove??
<nacc> nitin21: um, crda is in main in all releases currently, what version of ubuntu?
<KingsQuest> i'm a supporter of ubuntu 16.04 :D
<nitin21> nacc, Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<nacc> nitin21: please pastebin `apt-cache policy crda`
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Looks to be a lot of obsolete 32 bit packags . Me, I would "do it" . I do have faith in the system and what autoremov will clean out . There is a faint possibility of breakage but if so we fix later .
<j4f-shredder__> ioria that is the output https://codeshare.io/2K8xvX
<nacc> nitin21: also note, that 14.04.4 is no longer supported, you should be fully updated to 14.04.5 by now
<aruns> ioria: Ah OK, so I can always install the official package if I want, just a bit of wary of using APT at times as some of the packages are pretty dated.
<j4f-shredder__> I have one second to see the logs cause it freezes after connect
<j4f-shredder__> and I have to reboot
<KingsQuest> he stole from amiga ?
<j4f-shredder__> I had to type that by hand
<ioria> aruns, maybe a yakkety vm...
<nitin21> yeah I should :(. Working on some legacy box
<nitin21> nacc, here's the paste: http://pastebin.com/eQ4ZSUe0
<ojatko> EriC^^ login password didnt open it, either. in fact, as I said above, I can enter any gibberish as password, and it returns me 'success! mounted at /tmp/somepath' ?!
<aruns> ioria: Oh sorry, you meant 16.10, assumed you meant 15.x :P
<geirha> debkad: Great :)
<ioria> !info libsfml-dev | aruns
<ubottu> aruns: libsfml-dev (source: libsfml): Simple and Fast Multimedia Library - Development Files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0+dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 112 kB, installed size 974 kB
<nacc> aruns: please pastebin `apt update` output
<nacc> aruns: sorry
<EriC^^> ojatko: hmm
<nacc> nitin21: please pastebin `apt-get update` output
<aruns> nacc: :P
<nitin21> okay, also I am actually trying to install "linux-image-extra-3.13.0-88-generic" which requires crda
<nacc> nitin21: uh
<KingsQuest> msg #ubunt-discuss theater under the stars.  dinner for two.  theater,music books, and bookstop music no where on the internet even movies, galleria mall iceskatin
<nacc> nitin21: why are you trying to install that kernel??
<aruns> ioria: Thanks. I have a question that should me greatly - I believe there is a command for this with apt-get, but how can I check what a package would actually install?
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i did autoremove, but there were no kernels removed
<debkad> geirha: without your answer i was quiet to format and install from zero with all the config, it had to be a big pain hahaha, thanks again
<j4f-shredder__> how do I remove the wifi adaptor drivers?? ioria that is the output https://codeshare.io/2K8xvX
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i still have tons of kernel in my /boot
<j4f-shredder__> it seems there are two drivers
<j4f-shredder__> or something
<j4f-shredder__> or I could even settle with doing a downgrade, I dont care at this point
<j4f-shredder__> this is too unstable
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24048775/
<ioria> aruns,  apt-cache policy libsfml-dev
<aruns> ioria: Ah, the -s flag looks like it would work also.
<nitin21> nacc, I am trying to install kernel because docker needs it. Let me find where docker's package does that. Meanwhile pastebin: http://pastebin.com/eig1hFf7
<nacc> nitin21: that seems like nonsense. So because docker needs something, you'll make your machine vulnerable to security issues?
<nitin21> nacc, https://github.com/garethr/garethr-docker/blob/master/manifests/install.pp#L32
<nitin21> ha
<j4f-shredder__> could someone please tell me how to remove some drivers?? Im totally lost
<j4f-shredder__> ioria that is the output https://codeshare.io/2K8xvX
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Then the package manager is broke on old kernels .. maybe so old back that autoremove does not apply ? ... let's get rid of the clutter so I see the tree in the forrest .
<nacc> nitin21: so first, you need to update your system
<nacc> nitin21: to the current 14.04
<nacc> nitin21: full stop. anyting else is unsupported
<nitin21> nacc, okay. I will work on that :)
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Now let’s remove all the packages marked as rc ( removed but config files remain): dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<ojatko> EriC^^ it's ok, I will try something else to do what I wanted with the home folder. thank you so much!
<nitin21> thanks nacc!
<nacc> nitin21: that will probably fix the other things. You are also not using any (or hardly any) actual ubuntu repositories, so it's hard for me to tell what is correct
<EriC^^> ojatko: ok, no problem
<nitin21> yeah, we limit the repositories
<nitin21> I can add some if I need them
<nacc> nitin21: you are *only* running a kernel.org mirror of trusty-updates. I have no idea where your trusty release is, but that's why you can't install crda.
<nacc> nitin21: you are so far from running ubuntu that it's not supportable here
<j4f-shredder__> nitin21 please, I need your help, I have to work and my computer freezes when I plug the wifi adaptor . https://codeshare.io/2K8xvX that is what I get
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i dunno if i want to do that one. i want to keep configs
<j4f-shredder__> and then the computer freezes
<nitin21> nacc, oh okay, yeah. I was just working on some legacy system and I am not expert on this. Kinda stuck but maybe updating ubuntu might be the required step
<nacc> nitin21: seriously, it's not ubuntu the way it is configured now.
<nacc> nitin21: i don't know what it is
<j4f-shredder__> Should I go back to windows and forget about ubuntu? if everyday I will have driver problems I might stick with the easy stuff, this is way over my head and too unstable
<nitin21> I see
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Alternately, get a better adapter that's not Broadcom based
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Oh but the faith of a musstard seed . will only remove files that no longer serve any purpose as the packages have been removed .
<j4f-shredder__> This adapter worked for a year and ahalf and it works on windows without any problem
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: yes but i wanna keep the configs i may install those packages again
<j4f-shredder__> that is not the problem
<j4f-shredder__> the problem is that with a new update it seems that it installed two drivers or something
<j4f-shredder__> https://codeshare.io/2K8xvX
<j4f-shredder__> check
<j4f-shredder__> how can I remove everything
<j4f-shredder__> from the wifi card
<j4f-shredder__> and start from scratch
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: for example, i want to keep the nvidia stuff, glances, nautilius-pushbullet,
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24048829/
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: K, then I see what I can do through all the clutter . bear with me while I look . and we sic 'dpkg' on the old kernels.
<genii> j4f-shredder__: The problem is that the adapter manufacturer has designed their hardware with only Windows in mind for it to operate under, without providing information to the linux device driver authors to make a proper driver for it.
<j4f-shredder__> but why yesterday it worked
<j4f-shredder__> and now it isn't?
<j4f-shredder__> I havent done any dist upgrade
<j4f-shredder__> or anything
<j4f-shredder__> I've used it for one year and a half on ubuntu
<j4f-shredder__> so that cannot be the problem
<j4f-shredder__> How do I uninstall every wifi adapter driver?
<j4f-shredder__> that would be more helpful to know
<j4f-shredder__> I might try that
<j4f-shredder__> please, I just need to know that
<j4f-shredder__> how to uninstall all drivers
<j4f-shredder__> the name of the firmware is rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin
<j4f-shredder__> driver name rtl8192cu
<genii> j4f-shredder__: All drivers are part of each kernel package. The way to prevent a driver from being used is to blacklist it instead
<genii> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<j4f-shredder__> but if I black list it then will it reinstall it when plugged?
<genii> j4f-shredder__: No
<j4f-shredder__> so that wont do any good
<j4f-shredder__> I just need to start from scratch
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Blacklisting a driver means it will never be used.
<j4f-shredder__> I just need to discard what's installed and then let the SO install it again when plugged
<j4f-shredder__> is there any way to discard all updates from the last 24 hours?
<j4f-shredder__> I did an autoclean command
<j4f-shredder__> and after that the problems started
<j4f-shredder__> it was a couple of hours ago
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Try instead booting to a previous kernel from GRUB and see if the problem persists
<e__> HEY
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Is there a way to make ubuntu scream at me when disk space is low?
<j4f-shredder__> I did that but it the so wont start
<j4f-shredder__> it just shows a black screen
<j4f-shredder__> a console the previous kernel
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Should not be too tough to remove the old kernels, . But dinner is on the table . I be back soonest .
<azizLIGHT> ok :)
<j4f-shredder__> Do you know anything more stable than ubuntu? is debian better?
<j4f-shredder__> and with better support?
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Each kernel has it's own drivers which are in the filesystem usually somewhere like /lib/modules/<kernel-version-here>/kernel/drivers  area. When you plug something in, it doesn't go out somewhere on the internet or so to find a driver. It just uses the one in that area . If you delete the one it's using, then no driver at all will be used
<j4f-shredder__> I will have to reinstall ubuntu 16.04 then
<j4f-shredder__> I dont want to waste more time on this
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Ubuntu uses the same drivers that Debian does.
<j4f-shredder__> Look, I used ubuntu for a year and a half and only today failed
<j4f-shredder__> with this same card
<j4f-shredder__> so the driver exists
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Odds are the driver is the same as before. But the kernel changed in some way now that makes the driver no longer work. This is why I already suggested to boot to a previous kernel.
<j4f-shredder__> but I only have 2 kernerls
 * genii wanders off to do something more productive
<j4f-shredder__> listed
<j4f-shredder__> on the advanced options in grub
<j4f-shredder__> each one with 3 options
<j4f-shredder__> how can I know which was the previous kernel
<j4f-shredder__> and how can I set it as default?
<colematt> @nacc: ok, so I finished apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. You told me to "boot to the current supported kernel". Is this as straightforward as rebooting the system, or do I need to do something special?
<nacc> colematt: yeah, jsut reboot to the latest kernel installed (i think it should be -110-118 or so)
<j4f-shredder__> nacc
<j4f-shredder__> please
<j4f-shredder__> tell me how to set a previous kernel as the default
<j4f-shredder__> on the grub advanced config
<weaksauce> what would cause a bind error when starting it that user 'bind' not found? the user bind is already created
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: you said you had two kernels, boot the older one
<j4f-shredder__> on the menu yes
<j4f-shredder__> but I have 37 and 38
<j4f-shredder__> when I enter the SO
<j4f-shredder__> and check for kernels it shows more
<j4f-shredder__> 32, 35, 37, 38
<j4f-shredder__> ufif I try to boot the older kernel that is listed in grub
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: SO? which kernel are you on now?
<j4f-shredder__> 37
<j4f-shredder__> I get to a screen
<j4f-shredder__> its supossed to be on 4.8.0.38
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: does 38 work?
<j4f-shredder__> and the only other option is 4.8.0.37
<j4f-shredder__> it works but as soon as I plug the wifi card
<j4f-shredder__> it fails
<j4f-shredder__> if I run the 37
<j4f-shredder__> I get redirected to the emergency mode
<j4f-shredder__> even if I dont select the emergency mode option
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: is this 16.10?
<j4f-shredder__> yes
<j4f-shredder__> I dont know if this kernel
<j4f-shredder__> Im just showing you the two listed
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: even those are out of date already (16.10 is at 4.8.0.39 now)
<j4f-shredder__> why the 16.10 kernels are not listed
<j4f-shredder__> there?
<j4f-shredder__> I think I will just reinstall everything, its the 3rd time I have to reinstall from scratch in 6 moths
<j4f-shredder__> I hate this so
<j4f-shredder__> I might try redhat or some other distro
<k1l> that is not motivating helpers in here if you say that constantly
<dannyLpz> I install Dropbox in XFCE, and now, when open "nautilus" showme the path ralvarez713@gmail.com
<dannyLpz> No this email, jajaja
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: you are just on an older 16.10 kernel
<j4f-shredder__> it's really frustrating, I dont want to offend anyone but everytime there's a probem noone knows the answer
<k1l> dannyLpz: you have new mail :)
<dannyLpz> I install Dropbox in XFCE, and now, when open "nautilus" showme the path: $HOME/.dropbox-work
<j4f-shredder__> but why is it booting on emergency mode
<OerHeks> rtl8192cu is your culprit, how did you install the driver?
<dannyLpz> k1l: Is a test mail :O
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: i don't know, i've not seen any logs to say
<j4f-shredder__> https://codeshare.io/2K8xvX
<j4f-shredder__> this is the reason
<j4f-shredder__> of why the wifi is crushing the system
<j4f-shredder__> but I dont know how to wipe the drivers and reinstalling them
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: 'wifi is crushing the system'?
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Consider: how much time are you willing to spend on figuring the problem out or trying various installs of different distributions? Multiply that by minimum wage. Then decide if it's less money or more money than just buying an adapter that will be known to work with both operating systems equally well.
<OerHeks> jferguson, how did you install the driver?
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: it seems like it doesn't get link
<dannyLpz> Any way, can I change the path $HOME/.dropbox-work for the real $HOME?
<OerHeks> err j4f-shredder__  ^^
<k1l> dannyLpz: does the xfce use .desktop files? look if there is the wrong path
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: and afaict, failing to get wireless link won't drop you to the emergency shell, unless you have network root
<j4f-shredder__> this card has worked for a year and a half
<j4f-shredder__> with ubuntu
<j4f-shredder__> it failed a couple of hours ago
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: did you reboot? did you change kernels?
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: what do you mean "failed"?
<j4f-shredder__> it freezes as soon as I plug the usb adapter
<j4f-shredder__> it never happened before under ubuntu
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: has it worked under that particular kernel before?
<bekks> j4f-shredder__: Did you consider that device being broken?
<j4f-shredder__> nono
<j4f-shredder__> it works on windows
<j4f-shredder__> I just tried
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: i don't care about windows
<j4f-shredder__> it works on mac
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: both of those are proprietary OSes, which can pay vendors to be compatible
<yobagme_> j4f-shredder__: What if you boot into an Ubuntu live USB and try the wifi device from there? What happens?
<nacc> yobagme_: an excellent suggestion
<j4f-shredder__> if it does work
<j4f-shredder__> what should I do?
<k1l> and chroot into the install and update that and sort that kernel mess
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: what k1l said
<j4f-shredder__> I dont know what that means
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: use a current live usb of 16.10
<j4f-shredder__> to be honest
<j4f-shredder__> I need commands
<yobagme_> Boot off the USB first and see if it works. At least verify if its working or not under that
<j4f-shredder__> it will work for sure
<j4f-shredder__> it was some kind of update that messed this up
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: just do it, please.
<darsparx> can anyone help me? I'm trying to use quassel on server and can't seem to connect on the external IP for it....
<lerner> what do I have to add to a command so instead of following proxy instructions it connects directly to internet?
<j4f-shredder__> I am
<nacc> lerner: maybe specify no_proxy= ?
<nacc> lerner: i'm not sure where that gets supported
<TheM4st3r> Hi
<nacc> lerner: it depends on how you're proxy is used though
<TheM4st3r> BRBRBRBR
<back> ciao
<TheM4st3r> You're have a books about Python?
<nacc> !ot | TheM4st3r
<ubottu> TheM4st3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> TheM4st3r: sounds like a question for #python
<k1l> TheM4st3r: i guess #python knows about that
<TheM4st3r> oK
<TheM4st3r> #Python
<TheM4st3r> lmfao
<j4f-shredder__> in the future, can you avoid getting updates on the kernel?
<j4f-shredder__> I would like to freeze the version
<j4f-shredder__> I couldnt care less about the extra features, I just use it for minimal stuff
<k1l> darsparx: if you are behind a router you need to forward the needed ports to that machine.
<TheM4st3r> No.
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: that is not necessarily recommended, e.g. you want security updates
<j4f-shredder__> I dont care about security, I just need to be up and running
<j4f-shredder__> I dont have anything important
<k1l> j4f-shredder__: no, that doesnt make sense. there was something more wrong on your system.
<darsparx> k1l: I don't think I am, the server is connected over a powerline adapter
<j4f-shredder__> I cant lose one day of my life, I have to work
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: then *why* are you running 16.10?
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: stay on 16.04
<j4f-shredder__> Maybe I will
<TheM4st3r> You're a books about penetration tests? I'm curious for this.
<yobagme_> Agree with nacc. I personally stay on the LTS releases unless absolutely necessary
<nacc> TheM4st3r: this is the ubuntu support channel, as i just had ubottu tell you.
<j4f-shredder__> I will wipe out windows as well, I hate that
<nacc> j4f-shredder__: it's not unheard of for kernel updates to regress things, because hardware is finicky. Usually a bug filed will get it fixed. Or, if you were to boot the most current 16.10 kernel, it's fixed there, and you just need to update your system from the live usb.
<TheM4st3r> How use IRC? This my first channel in the chat lmfao
<k1l> !irc > TheM4st3r
<ubottu> TheM4st3r, please see my private message
<j4f-shredder__> the best SO I-ve used so far is mac, followed by Ubuntu, it's a shame that it doesn't get the same attention
<TheM4st3r> Ok
<j4f-shredder__> but some day it will
<k1l> darsparx: i guess its not connected with powerline to the internet, right?
<quesker> I commented out "start on runlevel ..." in autofs.conf but initctl show-config autofs still shows start on ...
<TheNH813> How do I remove additional data downloads from apt?
<darsparx> k1l: I mean I guess it's going through our home modem/router combo but I've never done something like this before and trying to get it up and running
<TheNH813> I uninstalled a application, but I still get the "Additional data failed to download" for an application that's no longer installed.
<TheM4st3r> You're speak a Portuguese (Brasil)?
<TheNH813> Which config file do I erase some lines out of?
<TheM4st3r> "(Brazil)?"
<nacc> !pt | TheM4st3r
<ubottu> TheM4st3r: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<weaksauce> I am getting `su: User not known to the underlying authentication module` when trying to startup fetchmail
<yobagme_> j4f-shredder__: Ubuntu is actually plenty stable. Wifi on Linux can be a PITA unless you're using tried and true intel chipset-based devices.
<weaksauce> this has been working fine for years
<nacc> TheM4st3r: which application? you might need to purge it
<k1l> darsparx: if you want one internal machine to be reached behind a router, you need to forward the ports on the router. its like sending a mail just to a adress without naming the house number. the postman doesnt know which house to give it to.
<genii> weaksauce: Use sudo -i  instead
<TheNH813> weaksauce: USe sudo.
<weaksauce> I am running /etc/init.d/fetchmail start
<darsparx> k1l: then how do I do that? I'm still trying to learn this since I'm trying to manage a home server for this >_>
<TheM4st3r> :( O chat em português não pega no Ubuntu 15.10
<TheNH813> Su dosen't work unless root has a password, which dosen't exist on modern Linux systems for security purposes.
<TheNH813> Go sudo -i
<k1l> weaksauce: what ubuntu is it?
<TheNH813> Then type  /etc/init.d/fetchmail start
<weaksauce> k1l it's fairly old
<genii> weaksauce: Instead of running scripts in /etc/init or /etc/init.d use instead service. Like sudo service servicename start
<TheNH813> "sudo -i" will get you a root terminal.
<weaksauce> ok
<k1l> weaksauce: ? details matter. since different ubuntu use different init systems
<bekks> weaksauce: sudo /etc/init.d/fetchmail start
<TheNH813> Oh yeah, "sudo service fetchmail start" should also work if it's in init.d.
<weaksauce> what's the way to check k1l
<k1l> weaksauce: lsb_release -sd
<genii> bekks:  But then what happens if there's already an upstart instance from /etc/init running?
<weaksauce> 10.04.4 lts k1l
<bekks> genii: Never tried it.
<k1l> darsparx: you need to use the routers website to set the ports.
<TheNH813> Is that Ubuntu Lucid? That's old. XD
<j4f-shredder__> what are good wifi adapters for ubuntu?
<bekks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<k1l> lucid is already deaad.
<weaksauce> `fetchmail: You don't exist.  Go away.`
<weaksauce> using sudo service fetchmail start
<TheNH813> Fetchmail is being rude. Did you not setup accounts?
<k1l> darsparx: there you need to forward the ports for quassel to the internal ip from your homeserver.
<weaksauce> TheNH813 yes, this has been working for years fine
<quesker> grep su /etc/init.d/fetchmail, then grep for that su -c user in /etc/passwd
<TheNH813> weaksauce: Maybe something got corrupted. Couldn't hurt to make sure permissions and settings are good once more.
<yobagme_> j4f-shredder__: stick with intel wifi when possible. I can vouch for the Intel 7265 and 6230 devices personally
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Back ., lets try and take a poke at this ; ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-{39,40,45,46,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,63,65,66,71}{,-generic} ' .
<quesker> how do you get changes to stuff in /etc/init/ to take effect?   initctl reload-configuration isn't doing it
<Luser_> Is this where I would ask about getting a PXE error while trying to boot from a usb stick?
<weaksauce> quesker `su -s /bin/sh -c "/usr/bin/strace -tt $* $DAEMON $OPTIONS --nosyslog --nodetach -v -v" $USER <&- 2>&1`
<weaksauce> and `su -s /bin/sh -c "$DAEMON $OPTIONS --nosyslog --nodetach -v -v" $USER <&- 2>&1`
<quesker> ok grep that USER now
<quesker> grep USER /etc/init.d/fetchmail
<TheNH813> Hey, anyone know how to get rid of the "Additional data failed to download" message? I even uninstalled the offending application, and it still comes up.
<OerHeks> 10.04 is a honeypot now.
<yobagme_> TheNH813: what package does it reference?
<k1l> TheNH813: where does that message come from?
<\9> weaksauce: 10.04 has been dead for two years now. you're way behind security packages
<TheNH813> katsomo-desktop, wine-silverlight4-installer, wine-browser-installer, redbox-desktop, lovefilm-desktop, wine-mpg2splt-installer, netflix-desktop, sumo-tv2-desktop, wine-silverlight5.1-installer, maxdome-desktop, wine-silverlight5.0-installer
<weaksauce> it's fetchmail and that user exists
<TheNH813> I tried to install the netflix client. That was a bad idea,
<\9> weaksauce: upgrade now for your own sake, your system is very vulnerable for attack
<k1l> TheNH813: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put all the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<quesker> so try su to that user
<weaksauce>  \9 yeah I know. I have suggested to upgrade but they don't want to
<quesker> (as root)
<\9> weaksauce: they?
<weaksauce> quesker I get the same error as before
<weaksauce> su user not known...
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
<weaksauce> perhaps they got hacked
<ubuntu-mate> im new here
<TheNH813> k1l: Will do.
<quesker> grep fetchmail /etc/shadow maybe
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: ok, let me try
<weaksauce> quesker it's in there
<quesker> strange
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i wanna keep the current one and the very first one
<dannyLpz> k1l: How can I see if XFCE use .desktop files?
<\9> dannyLpz: everything uses .desktop files
<weaksauce> also, i am getting a `I have no name!` on my command line from my user account
<quesker> when was the last time /etc/passwd changed?
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: so linux-headers-3.13.0-36 and 3.13.0-101-generic
<genii> j4f-shredder__: If you go to https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Main_Page and look up Atheros or Qualcomm Atheros, then from the next page abgn capable chipsets, at the right of that page are links labelled like "8 adapters" which you can follow to find out what products contain those chips.
<quesker> yeah you have issues.  can you touch a file?
<quesker> disk is hosed
<dannyLpz> \9 16:39 < k1l> dannyLpz: does the xfce use .desktop files? look if there is the wrong path
<j4f-shredder__> if I buy a non wifi pci ethernet, can I choose any board?
<weaksauce> quesker yeah it was hacked
<quesker> haha
<TheNH813> weaksauce: Sounds like you might need to reinstall the OS.
<j4f-shredder__> cause those boards are really expensive here
<TheNH813> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24049191/
<TheNH813> Here's the paste
<weaksauce> passwd was modified yesterday by zimbra
<\9> maybe they used the dirty c0w exploit
<OerHeks> weaksauce, you won't get serious support on that, backup and reinstall a supported ubuntu.
<quesker> sorry but I agree with that
<k1l> TheNH813: no error there
<\9> weaksauce: but yeah it's game over now
<TheNH813> k1l: Yup, looks like a normal upgrade to me.
<genii> j4f-shredder__: Pretty much any ethernet or wifi card with an Atheros chipset will work under linux fine
<weaksauce> I assume it's been hacked as zimbra shouldn't have any business in there
<TheNH813> weaksauce: Sounds like you have no option but to reinstall and upgrade then.
<weaksauce> suppose so.
<dannyLpz> I install Dropbox in XFCE, and now, when open "nautilus" showme the path: $HOME/.dropbox-work
<TheNH813> weaksauce: As reinstalling 10.04 will not go well, with the repos being offline.
<Zythyr> Hi. I am installing Ubuntu 16 on a thin client desktop SSD. This desktop as onl 2GB RAM. Would adding a SWAP space help improve the speed? HOw much space should I allocate for SWAP?
<bekks> Zythyr: No.
<bekks> Zythyr: And allocate as much swap as your physical RAM, if you want to use suspend to disk.
<\9> Zythyr: swap space does not improve speed, it adds "emergency memory" in case you run out of RAM
<k1l> Zythyr: swap is slower than ram. it will not improve speed. it will just keep the system going and not kill apps to free ram again.
<Zythyr> Ohhh okay so its only for emergency
<Zythyr> Because its a SSD drive, isn't it possible to use the SWAP as a way to extend RAM?
<k1l> dannyLpz: its either ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications where the .desktop files are
<TheNH813> k1l: https://s6.postimg.org/lghaxkk35/Screenshot_from_2017_02_22_16_07_12.png
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Correct . we intend to keep the current and one under kernels . remind me again of the booting kernel ( uname -r ) .
<k1l> Zythyr: even ssds are a lot slower than ram.
<TheNH813> This pops up every few hours.
<\9> Zythyr: even SSD speeds pale in comparison to RAM
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: 3.13.0-101-generic
<k1l> Zythyr: you can only add more ram if you want to maintain speed while using more ram.
<TheNH813> I even used ppa-purge to remove everything, yet it's still there.
<azizLIGHT> also want to keep 3.13.0-37.64
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: K on the current boot . did removing all those old headers complete with no errors ?
<Zythyr> I read online that SWAP parititon should be 2x the physical RAM. WHat if I do larger swap space? Is it hurtful?
<azizLIGHT> im about to do it Bashing-om . just checking something
<k1l> TheNH813: even after reboot?
<TheNH813> Yup.
<\9> Zythyr: using larger swap than that is just waste
<JJ_298034> Anyone got any tips for adjust mousewheel scroll speed? I've tried imwheel without noticable effect (no noticeable difference between 1 and 3, set it to 100 just to see if it was working - It was!;)
<yobagme_> Zythyr: Its not harmful, but you're wasting space
<k1l> Zythyr: that is an old myth, same size as ram due to using suspend.
<Zythyr> Ohhh okay. Thank you. I have plenty of space on the SSD. Now I can partition accordinaly
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: how come the command is only for headers? what about image, and signed-image
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: and also image-extra
<darsparx_> k1l: well I obviously don't know what I'm doing, I just did the port forwarding on the router and still can't get connected >_<
<MarkB2> NVidia drivers... again.  But this driver (305 from their web site) installed and came up with only one problem: It's a two screen system.. and it's got the displays swapped.
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: a few errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24049283/
<weaksauce> where is pam configured?
<MarkB2> I've tried System Settings --> Display and moving swapping the position.  Applied.. and both displays flash for a bit.. then there's a couple of corrupted screens.  I can regain control by turning off lightdm.. but has anyone a solution for swapping left-for-right?
<icyjug> how could i add ~/bin to path?
<icyjug> or any folder
<arasbm> I am running into a very strange touch ghosting problem with a brand new spin5 laptop. If anyone wants to help me here, let me know: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1667133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667133 in xorg (Ubuntu) "touch is constantly jumping around" [Undecided,New]
<MarkB2> icyjug: From the command line:  $ export PATH=path_to_your_bin_directory:${PATH}
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i have /lib/modules/3.13.0-whatever-generic/misc/vmmon.ko and /lib/modules/3.13.0-whatever-generic/misc/vmnet.ko files for each of those dirs. i think these are vmware workstation related
<dannyLpz> k1l: http://pastebin.com/t9gLqQZv
<\9> icyjug: create a file called .bash_aliases if one doesn't exist, and add to it: export PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<\9> icyjug: then source ~/.bashrc
<icyjug> MarkB2: will this preserve the old paths?
<MarkB2> icyjug: It will... but would need to be done for each shell.  \9's solution is better.
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Package manager can not deal with old /lib/modules/3.XXX, and neither can I . Any reason why we can not remove these old old files ?
<icyjug> \9 i didnt understand the source ~/.bashrc part sorry :(
<\9> icyjug: it's just to make it take effect in the current shell
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: why cant we just leave them be
<k1l> icyjug: if you create the bin folder in your home, then just relogin
<azizLIGHT> what if i need them lol
<\9> icyjug: "source" is a bash command that makes bash read a file as a series of commands as if they were input, and "~/.bashrc" is the local settings file
<icyjug> ah ok it is a command to update things
<pavlos> icyjug, pop another term and type, echo $PATH ... you will see the ~/bin
<\9> icyjug: you can just restart the terminal instead if you want
<k1l> dannyLpz:  look into the nautulis files. the org.gnome.Nautilus.desktop file, if there is the wrong path.
<icyjug> pavlos so nice :D
<icyjug> \9 what about the .bash_aliases file, do i have to add it anywhere?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Well . while you can leave them it breaks the package manager . and with them left in place I do not know how to deal with it either . Broke bad enough as is . and I can anticipate breaking the package manager even more before we can fix it .
<icyjug> maybe a reference in the .bashrc?
<azizLIGHT> oh
<azizLIGHT> maybe we stop lol
<pavlos> icyjug, .bashrc will look for .bash_aliases and if present, it will source it
<icyjug> pavlos oh well..
<Chicken_Wrap> hey
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Your system, your effort, your goals ---- your call as to what to do , all I can do is give my best advise .
<dannyLpz> No have a path, have Keywords, Exec, Icon, Terminal, Type, DBusActivatable, StartupNotify, Categories, MimeType and X-Gnome
<TheNH813> Well, I went through my sources and imported apt keys and removed the things I don't need, then erased everything in /var/cache/apt, and ran apt-get update (yes, I backed the folder up first). So far, the message hasn't appeared. I'm gonna try logging out and back in to see if it appears now.
<dannyLpz> BTW, Nautilus don save the changes, I mean, if I configure view type list, in the next start, show name list.
<weaksauce> what would cause my id to not show up on the command line? I have no name!@<server>:~$
<weaksauce> echo $USER is the correct user
<chocolaterobot> is there still a ubuntu flavor that works on Anroid tablets?
<transhuman_> hi is for apache is the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled directory supposed to be all symlinks to mods-available similar to sites-enabled/sites-available?
<chocolaterobot> by that i mean: touchscreen
<nacc> transhuman_: iirc, yes
<nacc> transhuman_: i mean, that's a choice, and the default in ubuntu
<weaksauce> where does    ` \u     the username of the current user` get set?
<weaksauce> if not $USER
<weaksauce> for the PS1
<TheNH813> k1l: Well, I think that fixed it. Just needed to manually erase the apt cache.
<k1l> TheNH813: ok
<tangled_z> hi, i accidentally installed ubuntu without network manager
<transhuman_> nacc its funny I did a  scp and some how I must have missed the option to preserve symlinks cause now its actual files that are copied from mods-available to mods-enabled
<tangled_z> and now when i plugin the ethernet cable it's not connecting to the internet automatically
<TheNH813> tangled_z: And I'm guessing you need to connect to the internet?
<tangled_z> yeah :)
<transhuman_> I guess the quickest way to correct it is scp them a second time with the right options
<TheNH813> Open a terminal, and run "sudo service dhcpd start; sudo dhclient eth0" and that should fix it.
<tangled_z> TheNH813: Thanks a lot!
<TheNH813> Replace eth0 with the name of your network adaptor in "iwconfig" if it's not eth0.
<pascal_> Hi everybody
<pascal_> small and stupid question
<dannyLpz> This is my problem: http://i.imgur.com/5oJqqli.png
<pascal_> i used to have a program on my machine called screen
<pascal_> does it stil exists
<pascal_> i can find some documentation about it but i cant seem to find it anyware
<TheNH813> tangled_z: Oh, and if the networking service isn't loaded, you might also need "sudo service networking start"
<Guest53518> Hello
<TheNH813> tnagled_z: And also, if the first part of the commadn dosent work, try "sudo dhcpd&" instead of "sudo service dhcpd start"
<Guest53518> I need some help please
<TheNH813> What do you need help with?
<k1l> pascal_: "apt policy screen"
<tangled_z> TheNH813: thanks! I was stuck on the first part, it was telling me that the service is not found
<Guest53518> I have a chromebook and i installed kde with crouton
<LooCfur_> k1l, I was about to tell him apt-get install screen, but I haven't used ubuntu in ages. It's not that simple anymore?
<Guest53518> But when i do startkde
<tangled_z> TheNH813: it told me now "the command dhcpd can be found in the following packages..." so its's not installed?
<TheNH813> tangled_z: Hm..... try just the dhclient part.
<brainwash> weaksauce: it is evaluated by bash. see man bash
<pascal_> k1l thanks
<tangled_z> TheNH813: Ok thanks, doing it now
<j4f-shredder> hey, I just tried the live cd and the wifi adaptor works fine
<j4f-shredder> how do I restablish the system?
<k1l> LooCfur_: apt policy package will tell if the package is installed or not and what version is in what repo, i guess that is what the user wanted to know :)
<TheNH813> tangled_z: If that doesn't work, I can give you a file containing the necessary .deb packages, if you have a way to copy them onto the system and tell my the OS version.
<tangled_z> TheNH813: Thanks a lot! It works now :)
<TheNH813> tangled_z: Make sure to get dhcpd installed, it's what automatically gets an IP address when the ethernet goes live.
<TheNH813> Then get NetworkManager.
<TheNH813> If you need it to do anything other then auto config.
<SinaME> hello
<SinaME> I really need help.
<tangled_z> TheNH813: Thanks! Will do that now :)
<TheNH813> SinaME: Yes? Waht's the problem?
<SinaME> I followed this tutorial: https://www.linux.com/learn/how-easily-install-ubuntu-chromebook-crouton%20
<SinaME> i have kde downloaded
<j4f-shredder> k1l I did what you said
<TheNH813> SinaME: What the problem with it then?
<j4f-shredder> the wifi adaptor works on the live cd
<j4f-shredder> how do I bring the kernel of my installed version to the one on the live cd??
<SinaME> when i do "startkde" it pops up a window saying "could not start d-bus. can you call qdbus"
<j4f-shredder> or whatever you had planned for me to do?
<SinaME> i read online to fix it i should do "chronos@localhost / $ sudo rm -r -f /usr/local/chroots/precise"
<SinaME> but now when i do startkde it says "No chroots found in /mnt/stateful_partition/crouton/chroots"
<SinaME> thats my problem
<TheNH813> Hm.... I don't think deleting the chroot is a good idea. That's essentially the OS.
<SinaME> how can i fix it
<Zythyr_> I followed this guide, hoever i don't have a Remote Desktop option in my Ubuntu 16: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-remote-desktop-builtin-vnc-compatible-dead-easy/
<SinaME> anyway to verify integrity of files?
<TheNH813> SinaME: I'd say removing it, and starting over.
<SinaME> how can i remove it
<j4f-shredder> I need help please, my wifi adaptor froze the system 16.10 whenever I plugged it in, someone here just told me "check if a 16.10 live cd works with your wifi board and do a chroot", I just verified that works on a live cd, how do I do a "chroot" to restablish the system using this live cd???
<TheNH813> I'v honestly never used a Chromebook or installed Ubuntu through Crouton.
<k1l> j4f-shredder: chroot into the installed ubuntu. then run the apt update and apt full-upgrade.
<TheNH813> SinaME: Maybe ask on the Ubuntu Forums.
<j4f-shredder> how do I do that? Im already inside and with wifi
<j4f-shredder> but I dont know how to "chroot"
<j4f-shredder> Im with the live cd
<TheNH813> jf4-shredder: So, you're trying to install a driver with chroot?
<j4f-shredder> Im just following instructions, but I need noob instructions
<j4f-shredder> I dont know what chroot means
<SinaME> TheNH813: i am trying to re install and it says: http://pastebin.com/XPGLeGCb
<j4f-shredder> I've stated that several times
<j4f-shredder> "[19:47] <k1l> j4f-shredder: chroot into the installed ubuntu. then run the apt update and apt full-upgrade."
<j4f-shredder> I need to know how to do that
<k1l> j4f-shredder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<k1l> make sure sda1 is your / partition
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: So, do you know what drive and partition the OS is installed on?
<TheNH813> I can step you through what k1l linked if you need help?
<j4f-shredder> no
<j4f-shredder> sda1 is not
<TheNH813> Open a command terminal.
<j4f-shredder> yes
<TheNH813> Type "sudo blkid"
<gimpy649> In 16.04, how can I get KDE apps (e.g. konsole) to save their config?  This has been broken by default in ubuntu for years, wondering if there's a known solution
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: Paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com and link it.
<j4f-shredder> paste.ubuntu.com/24049444
<j4f-shredder> I have a 256 gb ssd
<j4f-shredder> and a 1tb Hdd
<linuxgecko> i have a pretty broken 15.04 server that i'm trying to get updated to the latest LTS, but it's being a PITA.  it's complaining that there is a problem it can't fix in with installed packages in the software center, and my apt-ese is too rusty to remember how to fix it myself, any suggestions?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | linuxgecko: are you following this?
<ubottu> linuxgecko: are you following this?: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheNH813> sdb4 seems it may be the Ubuntu partition.
<nacc> TheNH813: would be my guess as well
<j4f-shredder> anyway to verify the size
<k1l> linuxgecko: are you sure its 15.04?
<TheNH813> jf4-shredder: type "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntumount"
<TheNH813> jf4-shredder: then "sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /media/ubuntumount"
<k1l> linuxgecko: can you put the output onto paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<TheNH813> And see if it looks like a Linux root partition.
<nacc> j4f-shredder: `lsblk`
<j4f-shredder> Im in gparted
<j4f-shredder> I can see that the sdb4 is the partition
<j4f-shredder> ubuntu is on ext4
<TheNH813> Is it the OS partition then? Ok, I'l tell you how to chroot now.
<linuxgecko> the GDM prompt says ubuntu 15.04, so pretty darn sure.
<TheNH813> Open a terminal/
<TheNH813> type sudo -i
<j4f-shredder> yes
<linuxgecko> k1l: i'm not getting CLI output to paste yet..
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: Then "mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt"
<j4f-shredder> done
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: "mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev"
<k1l> linuxgecko: then what are you doing there?
<linuxgecko> nacc:  not yet, i am pretty out of touch with maintaining ubuntu.   i will be soon
<j4f-shredder> I cant see the partition mounted on the system explorer
<j4f-shredder> is that normal?
<k1l> linuxgecko: "lsb_release -sd" to tell for sure what ubuntu that is
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: "mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc"
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: "mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys"
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: "chroot /mnt"
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: And now, it should be chrooted.
<TheNH813> Which means anything you do int he command terminal, happends to the installation, and not the livecd.
<linuxgecko> k1l: i wanted to make sure i had my system up to snuff BEFORE the EOL upgrade to something modern,  so i opened the software center in the gui, and it said there were issues with installed packages, gave me a repair button, i pushed it,  and it failed to complete the repair task.
<j4f-shredder> ok
<j4f-shredder> so now
<j4f-shredder> which commands should I run?
<linuxgecko> k1l: it has yet to give me more verbose info, so i can start "really" solving the issue
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: Which issue were you trying to fix using chroot?
<TheNH813> Packages? Drivers?
<k1l> linuxgecko: is it still running?
<nacc> j4f-shredder: `apt update; apt full-upgrade`
<linuxgecko> k1l:  the repair?   sorta?   i cycles back to telling me there is a problem, and prompts me to hit the repair button, or cancel
<k1l> cancel it.
<k1l> the repos are down, so it cant load anything
<j4f-shredder> it wont let me
<j4f-shredder> it says it cant resolve
<j4f-shredder> the downloads
<j4f-shredder> its like when you dont have internet
<TheNH813> Try connecting a ethernet cable instead of using wireless if possible.
<j4f-shredder> the ethernet board is burnt
<k1l> TheNH813: j4f-shredder you need to set nameservers
<j4f-shredder> I have internet on the live cd
<nacc> j4f-shredder: did you read the wiki page k1l said?
<j4f-shredder> should I add those two ips with nano?
<k1l> j4f-shredder: that doesnt matter for the chroot
<TheNH813> Yes. Nano can be used to add those.
<j4f-shredder> or I can set them on the terminal?
<j4f-shredder> good
<j4f-shredder> now it seems to be connecting
<ethan> Boi
<ethan> anyone there
<TheNH813> I never knew that chroots could have dns issues. That's very interesting. Thanks for the info k1l. I
<j4f-shredder> if this doesnt work
<TheNH813> ethan: Yes?
<j4f-shredder> should I reinstall ubuntu to this live cd?
<ethan> end your life
<ethan> i need a daddy please
<TheNH813> ethan: Please leave and stop spamming. This IRC is for Ubuntu support.
<uxfi> ethan  hello
<k1l> linuxgecko: then run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" since there is no other way to upgrade to 15.10. after that run the regular "sudo do-release-upgrade" to get to 16.04
<j4f-shredder> so, this is what you generally do when you have a problem?
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: You could try that if this doesn't work, yes.
<j4f-shredder> chroot
<j4f-shredder> to the installation with a live cd?
<TheNH813> Yes, it can fix quite a few problems.
<k1l> j4f-shredder: yes. then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<j4f-shredder> it would be nice for ubuntu to have a cloud service so you can recover all your stuff when reinstalling
<pavlos> is it still upgrading?
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: Or you can reinstall it if it's too much trouble to sort out. But that's a last resort method, as most of the time it's easier to fix things in chroot the reinstall everything.
<j4f-shredder> ok
<j4f-shredder> it has ended
<j4f-shredder> should I reboot now?
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: Which issue were you trying to solve, just a apt issue, or is they anything else that needs fixing?
<j4f-shredder> no, just the wifi freezing the OS
<k1l> j4f-shredder: copy all the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<jaith> i have a problem where apache is creating files in a directory but these files are 644 instead of 664
<j4f-shredder> where should I run the "apt issue"??
<j4f-shredder> on the chroot?
<jaith> am I correct in understanding that when apache creates files in some directory that the rwx settings of these files is determined by some umask value?
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: Huh?
<j4f-shredder> you said to paste the output of apt issue
<k1l> j4f-shredder: on the chroot of course.
<nacc> j4f-shredder: yes, you should logout of the chroot (exit), umount the disk and reboot
<j4f-shredder> but which command
<nacc> j4f-shredder: it wasn't a ommand
<nacc> TheNH813: j4f-shredder had a wifi problem
<nacc> TheNH813: and their system was not updating
<TheNH813> nacc: Ah, ok.
<j4f-shredder> how do I unmount
<nacc> TheNH813: as they had no network without the wifi
<TheNH813> umount /mnt
<nacc> j4f-shredder: outside the chroot, `umount /mnt`
<j4f-shredder> target is busy
<j4f-shredder> it says
<TheNH813> Yeah, exit the chroot terminal, open a new one, and do "sudo umount /mnt"
<TheNH813> Make sure the chroot is exited first, or it's "in use".
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> I cn see ubuntu@ubuntu
<TheNH813> Then type "sudo umount /mnt"
<j4f-shredder> what happens if I reboot without unmounting?
<TheNH813> It could potentially cause the same thing as unplugging a flash drive wihtotu ejecting.
<TheNH813> Filesystem corruption/errors.
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: If that's not working, type "sudo lsof /mnt" to see what's using it.
<j4f-shredder> yes, I'm having trouble opening the terminal on the live cd
<j4f-shredder> it's a little slow
<wedgie> shutting down or rebooting should sync all disks. That is what happens to your regular hard drives every time you do so.
<TheNH813> wedgie: It should, but generally unmounting a chroot is an extra precaution taken. IF it won't unmount, then yeah, just try rebooting.
<j4f-shredder> I pressed ctrl alt esc to try yto go to the other terminal and now Im stuck there
<j4f-shredder> how do I get back to the gui
<TheNH813> CTRL+ALT+F7
<j4f-shredder> cause the terminal is taking forever
<j4f-shredder> to open
<j4f-shredder> I might just reboot and see what happens
<azizLIGHT> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: Just reboot then if it's having issues.
<azizLIGHT> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pavlos> and remove the live cd
<azizLIGHT> how do i get the backported kernels
<nacc> azizLIGHT: what backported kernels? do you mean the hwe stack?
<azizLIGHT> i think so
<nacc> azizLIGHT: are you on 16.04?
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04 and want new kernel
<nacc> azizLIGHT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<azizLIGHT> i want my xbox one controller to work
<k1l> !hwe | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<j4f-shredder> it didnt work
<j4f-shredder> I will just save my work and reinstall
<j4f-shredder> for some reason I have like 6 entrances result of a UEFI installation
<j4f-shredder> windows 7/ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> I will just wipe windows
<j4f-shredder> and install ubuntu on the whole disk
<jaith> if apache is creating new files in some directory with 644 perms, but i want 664 perms, can I change a setting for that directory so that all files created in it are 664? Or does umask only apply to apache process itself?
<TheNH813> j4f-shredder: If you're gonna do that, make sure you don't forget to backup everything, and good luck.
<j4f-shredder> I think I might have done all the chroot on the wrong partition cause I didn't see the unit mounter on the explorer
<yobagme_> j4f-shredder: Is there any reason why you're using 16.10? Personally I would recommend reinstalling to 16.04 LTS unless theres something in 16.10 you absolutely need
<j4f-shredder> I typed what you said
<j4f-shredder> I will do that
<TheNH813> Also, make sure "additional software and drivers" is checked during the Ubuntu install. It might fix the WiFi problem.
<j4f-shredder> just out of curiosit
<j4f-shredder> y
<j4f-shredder> when I was doing the mount
<j4f-shredder> should I have seen the unit mounted on nautilus?
<nacc> jaith: umask is a per-process thing
<j4f-shredder> cause it wasnt there
<j4f-shredder> it was another 32 gb partition
<j4f-shredder> which was the windows one
<j4f-shredder> ubuntu was on ext4
<pavlos> sdb4 was ext4 and sdb5 was swap
<j4f-shredder> but should I have seen that partition on nautilus?
<TheNH813> Did you run nautilus as root?
<TheNH813> And manually open /mnt?
<TheNH813> Otherwise, it won't appear int he list of drives.
<j4f-shredder> oohh ok
<j4f-shredder> then it really didint work
<j4f-shredder> such a shame
<number28> Anyone have any idea why my wireless adapter continutes to change from wlan 1 to it's hardware name? (wlx048d388a2029)
<number28> [ 4453.474704] rtl8192cu 1-1:1.0 wlx048d388a2029: renamed from wlan1
<azizLIGHT> The following packages have been kept back: kodi kodi-bin libva1 libva1:i386 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic
<TheNH813> number28: That's odd. Is it causing any issues?
<azizLIGHT> why is this happening
<wedgie> azizLIGHT: apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheNH813> number28: Otherwise, I'd just say it's a drivers quirk.
<number28> TheNH813: Negative, it does it to two different adapters. It's just a pain in the ass to type the whole thing being its like 14 characters
<number28> TheNH813: Do i use modprobe to address the issue?
<wedgie> azizLIGHT: happens when the upgrade requires some packages to be uninstalled or new ones to be installed
<nacc> number28: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<TheNH813> number28: Hm... let me check something.
<nacc> number28: you can pass a kernel parameter if you don't want it
<azizLIGHT> will this move me from some 14.04.x to another 14.04.y ?
<Bashing-om> number28: 16.04 ? https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ ??
<nacc> number28: but generally the device name doesn't matter to you as the end user
<nacc> number28: in what context do you have to type it out so often?
<yobagme_> azizLIGHT: Yes, if you're on 14.04.2 and the latest is 14.04.5, dist-upgrade will upgrade you to the latest
<azizLIGHT> how do i check which 14.04 im on
<TheNH813> Well, I have to leave, sorry. I'l let nacc handle this, they seem to have a better idea of the network names anyway.
<nacc> yobagme_: that's not entirely true
<yobagme_> nacc:No? That's how I always move up a point release
<nacc> yobagme_: 14.04.2 and 14.04.5 aren't different in and of themselves, they are snapshots of 14.04 at different points
<number28> nacc: packet sniffing. Changing the mode and turning it off and on and so on
<nacc> yobagme_: if you want the corresponding HWE stack, that's a different statement
<number28> Bashing-om: 16.10
<nacc> yobagme_: but you can run the base 14.04.1 kernel and still be on 14.04.5 aiui
<azizLIGHT> should i do dist-upgrade before i do hwe stack kernel
<azizLIGHT> or do hwe stack kernel directly
<nacc> yobagme_: it's rather confusing, tbh :)
<number28> nacc: I appreciate the link btw
<yobagme_> nacc: ahh, you're right.
<nacc> yobagme_: so it's not that what you said was wrong, it's just implying that you're changing releases or anything.
<nacc> yobagme_: so it's easier to talk about 'are you up to date on 14.04' and then ask 'what kernel are you on'
<yobagme_> nacc: yeah, I worded that wrong. not what I meant, just that he would be moving up a minor release
<nacc> yobagme_: not a big deal, but you've been helpful so far, so wanted to encourage you to keep being so :)
<azizLIGHT> what version of kernel will i get if i install hwe stack kernel, if im on 14.04 (how do i check which snapshot im on? 14.04.3? 14.04.4? 14.04.5?)
<yobagme_> nacc: danke :) ubuntu upgrades can be quirky like that.
<nacc> number28: i would suggest those tools should have shell completions for the right things, then -- but yeah, you can pass 'net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0' if you don't want the feature on
<wedgie> you'll get 4.4.0
<azizLIGHT> wedgie: should i do dist-upgrade before getting hwe stack
<number28> nacc: Much appreciasted
<number28> nacc: Appreciated* What do you mean by 'shell completions'?
<pavlos> azizLIGHT, my 14.04.5 has the -64 kernel
<nacc> azizLIGHT: the level of 14.04 you are on should be emitted by `lsb_release -a`. If you've been doing regular `apt update; apt full-upgrade` (or the equivalent apt-get command, if apt isn't on trusty), then you're on 14.04.5
<azizLIGHT> wedgie: theres a kernel held back in upgrades: linux-image-3.13.0-110-generic ... im currently on 3.13.0-101-generic
<nacc> number28: bash can tab complete based upon specific rules; applications can specify what should be allowed to tab complete (so then you'd do something 'program to run <tab>' and it'd put in the names of network devices, e.g.
<azizLIGHT> it says im on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<wedgie> azizLIGHT: then you haven't upgraded the HWE stack
<wedgie> !hwe | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<number28> nacc: Yeah, I thought of that, however it doesn't work with the biosdevname
<nacc> azizLIGHT: so that's the (iirc) 14.04.1 hwe kernel -- you can stay on that if you want. Or you can install the hwe stack as wedgie said.
<azizLIGHT> i have not, im asking if i should do dist-upgrade and get the kernel linux-image-3.13.0-110-generic (im currently on 3.13.0-101-generic on 14.04.5 LTS) before doing the HWE stack upgrade. or should i just go directly to hwe stack
<number28> nacc: This page something about some distributions allowing the nameing of your own interfaces.. do you know if Ubuntu allows for that?
<nacc> number28: you can probably do it via udev rules
<wedgie> azizLIGHT: not sure it matters, but if it were me I think i'd have it fully up to date before installing the HWE stack. But again, probably doesn't matter
<number28> nacc: I'm like halfway into my ubuntu book.. haven't gotten to udev yet.
<number28> nacc: Suppose i'll look for it.
<azizLIGHT> ok, when i instal lthe HWE stack, its like having another kernel in grub entries right? i can always revert back to 3.13.0-101-generic or older ones from the grub menu in case somethign doesnt work?
<number28> nacc: Oh.. so one last thing, this biosdev name is a new systemd feature?
<McJuicy> does anyone else have any issues where the focused app will change to an unfocused app sometimes? I'm using gnome3
<McJuicy> becomes annoying because it will switch mid typing and I'll end up adding characters to some code
<lotuspsychje> McJuicy: perhaps the #ubuntu-gnome guys might also know?
<McJuicy> ok cool - I'll check there. Was wondering if that might be a unity thing as well
<McJuicy> btw, why did ubuntu decide to go with unity over gnome?
<lotuspsychje> McJuicy: perhaps a screenshot might be also usefull for your issue
<McJuicy> for sure - hard to screenshot that behavior, maybe I can screen cap it
<lotuspsychje> McJuicy: gnome and unity exist both seperate
<McJuicy> yea but I remember the good ol days when it shipped with gnome2
<McJuicy> life was much simpler back then - I was a young lad living with my parents. Long term support had just come out
<lotuspsychje> McJuicy: think gnome has a gnome classic, and unity will have a lowFX mode in future versions
<OerHeks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<OerHeks> mate for gnome 2-ish
<Zythyr_> Need help. I installed Ubuntu 16. I configured "Desktop Sharing Preferences". However, in my Windows PC, I am unable to connect to my unbuntu using TightVNC. I get error: No security types supported.
<McJuicy> lotuspsychje - got it, currently using the classic version. Just reminiscing ;)
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr_: be carefull with vnc, might be a security risk
<McJuicy> appreciate all the help you all give
<Zythyr_> lotuspsychje Then what do I use for remote desktop?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | Zythyr_ or choose ssh?
<ubottu> Zythyr_ or choose ssh?: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> McJuicy: welcome mate
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr_: what will be your endgoal with the remote sessions?
<yobagme_> Zythyr_: another option is x2go. uses ssh to render your entire x session remotely to another computer, sound and all. i used it all the time from work to access my home network
<Zythyr_> lotuspsychje I need to remote desktop into the Ubuntu to configure it using the GUI because the Ubuntu will not have a keyboard or mouse.
<pavlos> Zythyr_, I use nomachine to access linux/windows servers
<Zythyr_> Thanks guys for the info. I'll look into the VNC over SSH
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr_: try ssh to control your remote desktop, or what yobagme_ suggests, or for one time use perhaps teamviewer
<Zythyr_> Good point
<Zythyr_> Thank u guys :)
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr_: if your remote desktop will be 24/7 try also hardening
<Zythyr_> hardening?
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr_: if you use an ssh server, fail2ban for the bruteforce protection, vnc also gets hammered daily
<yobagme_> Zythyr_: you can enable ssh keys instead of username/password if you decide to go the ssh route. much more secure than using a standard password
<BlackVovan228> Hey guys
<Zythyr_> yes i was going to configure the ssh keys
<yobagme_> BlackVovan228: hello
<mellowmaroon> Hi, am I able to ask about Ubuntu Gnome here? Is it considered an official derivative?
<lotuspsychje> mellowmaroon: yes
<mellowmaroon> Cool, thanks.
<BlackVovan228> yobagme_: Trakhal tvojuy mat'
<yobagme_> mellowmaroon: sure. its the one i use
<lotuspsychje> mellowmaroon: you can also visit # ubuntu-gnome for more specific questions also
<mellowmaroon> Awesome. So, I was having some trouble updating my laptop (same flavor).
#ubuntu 2017-02-23
<mellowmaroon> When I did `apt upgrade`, it'
<lotuspsychje> mellowmaroon: tell us whats going mate
<mellowmaroon> woops. It'd hang on "dkms" post-install stuff
<mellowmaroon> I read somewhere else it might be from using NVidia proprietary drivers, which I had on.
<azizLIGHT> the only thing bothering me is the X update that comes with HWE stack
<mellowmaroon> I guess my question is, how long should the DKMS thing be running?  It doesn't really give any indication of status...
<mellowmaroon> Apart from apt's default bar, but that was stuck as it was trying to do the DKMS thing
<yobagme_> mellowmaroon: how long did you let it sit at that point?
<mellowmaroon> Probably 15-30 min
<mellowmaroon> I had to wait for the same DKMS thing on my desktop (what I'm using now), but it only took like about a min
<mellowmaroon> And I couldn't really use apt after that point, because it would keep wanting to continue the update
<mellowmaroon> Like, when I forcibly quit
<azizLIGHT> im trying to upgrade hwe stack, im on 14.04.5 with kernel 3.13.0-110-generic. i used command " sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-xenial:i386 " and i
<azizLIGHT> got error "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24049894/
<nacc> azizLIGHT: are you fully dist-upgraded to start?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: yes
<mellowmaroon> @azizLIGHT: That also looks like output from apt-mark
<mellowmaroon> azizLIGHT: like when you do "apt-mark hold xyz"
<azizLIGHT> i dont think ive ever done that?
<mellowmaroon> Ok, it might be that the system did it automatically then.  Just something to check out maybe
<mellowmaroon> I'm not really sure, just noticed it was similar
<azizLIGHT> nacc: i just did sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it installed 0 packages
<azizLIGHT> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: well i'm not able to help too much, you can try and manually install those 5 packages
<nacc> azizLIGHT: if they install, then try the same HWE install command again
<knob> any ebook text to speech recommended?
<j4f-shredder> hey I'm reinstalling ubuntu 16.04
<j4f-shredder> and when I go to partitions
<j4f-shredder> I can see /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<j4f-shredder> is that normal?
<j4f-shredder> I already erased everything
<j4f-shredder> I just want to start from scracth..I will only use ubuntu
<nacc> j4f-shredder: those aren't partitions, but disks, so y es, i fyou ahve two disks
<j4f-shredder> I deleted windoes
<Bashing-om> j4f-shredder: sda is 1st data device recongnized, sdb the 2nd .
<gsilva> j4f-shredder, it doesn't matter as long as you have more than one drive plugged in
<Saigaung> hello
<klin> Hi
<Saigaung> any brazillian guy?
<j4f-shredder> noooo
<j4f-shredder> I think I wiped my whole disk
<j4f-shredder> is there any way of reverting this
<j4f-shredder> I didn;t moved forward yet
<k1l> !br | Saigaung
<ubottu> Saigaung: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Saigaung> i am iniciant on english and ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !recovery | j4f-shredder
<ubottu> j4f-shredder: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<j4f-shredder> nono
<j4f-shredder> Im not trying to recover
<gsilva> j4f-shredder, that is another issue. Regarding the two disks, I'd be worried if you couldn't find both there if you have two disks :D
<nacc> j4f-shredder: if you wiped a disk, you can't really recover it
<j4f-shredder> Im on the step
<nacc> j4f-shredder: depends on what 'wipe' is
<j4f-shredder> where you defined partitions
<Bashing-om> j4f-shredder: Sorry wring factoid . , Wait one and I hunt up the reference .
<j4f-shredder> and I havent confirmed
<mellowmaroon> j4f-shredder: Are you trying to erase what's on the drive??
<Saigaung> exit
<j4f-shredder> I can see the sdb with all the partitions
<j4f-shredder> and the hdd which is the sda but doesnt show anything
<j4f-shredder> the hdd has only movies and data
<j4f-shredder> the sdb shows the windows partition and the ubuntu one
<mellowmaroon> j4f-shredder: Ok, choose which one you want Ubuntu to erase and replace
<j4f-shredder> I want to erase everything from that partitionyes
<mellowmaroon> j4f-shredder: So choose it
<j4f-shredder> should I put create new partition table?
<gsilva> delete Ubuntu + Windows partitions and create a new partition
<mellowmaroon> j4f-shredder: Yeah, create a new partition table if you want to start from scratch
<Bashing-om> j4f-shredder: ' sudo parted -l ' so you know which device is the install target !
<j4f-shredder> now
<j4f-shredder> which partitions should I create?
<j4f-shredder> to do it the right way
<j4f-shredder> for the swap zone, etc
<j4f-shredder> I had troubles before for not doing this properly
<j4f-shredder> that's why I'm asking
<gsilva> depends on how much memory your PC has
<j4f-shredder> 256 gb
<j4f-shredder> ssd
<gsilva> memory
<j4f-shredder> 8 gb
<gsilva> Ok, you might need then some swap space
<j4f-shredder> but which partitions and in what order should I create them
<nacc> how much memory you have does not determine if you need swap space on its own
<j4f-shredder> I just want to know how the pro's do this thing
<nacc> e.g., if you are never loading your system, then you don't need swap
<j4f-shredder> I always mess up with this step
<j4f-shredder> I use virtual machines
<j4f-shredder> for android dev
<nacc> the you probably want swap as you're liable to overcommit your host
<gsilva> Create one partition of 8162 megabytes
<gsilva> Create one partition of 8192 megabytes
<gsilva> that will be swap
<j4f-shredder> two partitions of 8196
<j4f-shredder> or 1?
<gsilva> No, sorry
<nacc> gsilva: careful, if you say it that way, j4f-shredder will create two
<gsilva> just one with 8192 megabytes
<j4f-shredder> does the order matters?
<gsilva> Yea, wanted to fix just the number but pressed enter accidentally. Apologies
<gsilva> I don't think so. nacc, could you help here?
<nacc> there has always been discussions about this, but for SSDs i don't think it matters
<nacc> for rotating disks, there was some argument for putting it at the end of the disk
<azizLIGHT> nacc: those packages installed but took like 100 mb :/
<azizLIGHT> imma restart before i try hwe command again
<azizLIGHT> brb
<gsilva> which in this case is first the OS then Swap
<gsilva> j4f-shredder, then create another partition with the remaining size and that is where you will install Ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> its asking me for type of partition (Primary or logical) . Location of the new partition(Beggining of this space/end of this space . Use as: (swap area?) Mount point: ??
<gsilva> In which step are you?
<nacc> i think the default partitioning is probably sufficient for most people. I tend to use a single /, no swap and don't have a problem running VMs and containers
<j4f-shredder> could you provide values for those options for both partitions?
<gsilva> If you're creating the swap partition, tick the use as swap
<nacc> they can both be primary, if you have nothing else
<j4f-shredder> I dont have that option
<j4f-shredder> I just need exact values
<gsilva> you just wrote that
<j4f-shredder> cause thats the hard part
<nacc> gsilva: they were asking a question, i think, in the parens
<nacc> j4f-shredder: use as: swap
<j4f-shredder> type of partition (Primary or logical) . Location of the new partition(Beggining of this space/end of this space . Use as: (swap area?) Mount point:
<nacc> j4f-shredder: don't put your thoughts in the quotes
<nacc> j4f-shredder: it makes it impossible to help you
<nacc> e.g., "(swap area?")
<j4f-shredder> lets start with the beggining
<nacc> j4f-shredder: we don't know if that's you or ubuntu saying that
<gsilva> type: primary, location: beginning, use as: swap
<j4f-shredder> nono, its ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> except for the use as:
<gsilva> The remaining part should disappear
<nacc> j4f-shredder: right, as I *just* said.
<j4f-shredder> which has other options like ext
<nacc> j4f-shredder: so don't do that if you want efficient help...
<gsilva> I don't recall which one to use... fat32 I think
<nacc> for swap?
<j4f-shredder> it left 1 mb before the swap
<nacc> swap is its own fs type
<j4f-shredder> is that normal?
<gsilva> Oh, we're still in swap, sorry :D
<gsilva> recovery stuff, yes
<nacc> gsilva: and ext4 for the primary / partition
<gsilva> for the other partition, repeat the process. use the remaining space, type: primary, location beginning, use as: nothing; mount point: /
<gsilva> filesystem, ext4
<gsilva> Yes, FAT32 is Windows, right?
<nacc> j4f-shredder: again, at this point, i don't know why you didn't just take the default partitioning? I think it would be about the same
<nacc> gsilva: yeah, old windows :)
<gsilva> nacc, he might be afraid of deleting everything. I too feel the same way when formatting computers :3
<j4f-shredder> cause I wanted to wipe out everything
<gsilva> Thanks for pointing that out
<j4f-shredder> I want to delete everything
<nacc> gsilva: they are intentionally wiping everything
<j4f-shredder> I will go back
<j4f-shredder> and pick that option if its the same
<gsilva> Didn't it have an option to delete everything in that partition?
<gsilva> WAIt
<nacc> right, i thought it did as well, gsilva
<nacc> something like 'delete all partitions and take the default' or so
<j4f-shredder> whats the difference of picking ext3 ext4 ext2 btrfs and so on
<gsilva> j4f-shredder, it might delete your partition with movies and stuff
<gsilva> Besides, you're already halfway through so just might as well finish it
 * nacc was under the impression that j4f-shredder already did that by formatting that disk
<nacc> j4f-shredder: they are different filesystems
<j4f-shredder> the movies and stuff are on another hdd disk
<j4f-shredder> the 1 tb one
<j4f-shredder> this is the ssd
<gsilva> nacc, no, he has two disks: One for media, one for OSs. He wants to delete everything from the OS disk and install Ubuntu and leave the other one has it is
<j4f-shredder> yes
<nacc> j4f-shredder: didn't you say something about not seeing any partitions under the other disk?
<nacc> j4f-shredder: in this case, sda, that is
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> sda has nothing listed under
<nacc> gsilva: --^
<nacc> gsilva: that's what i was referring to...
<gsilva> j4f-shredder, not sure if this is the best tutorial or not but it might help pointing out what filesystems are: https://www.pctechguide.com/hard-disks/file-systems-fat-fat8-fat16-fat32-and-ntfs-explained
<j4f-shredder> I just want to solve this, if I pick the default configuration
<nacc> j4f-shredder: i would suggest one thing at a time, then -- that is, first reinstall, then see if you still have your other data
<j4f-shredder> will it wipe out both disks?
<nacc> j4f-shredder: only if you tell it to
<gsilva> nacc, I usually do this manually to make sure I don't delete stuff I don't want to delete. So I am not entirely sure what that option will do
<gsilva> So take it from here, please :)
<nacc> j4f-shredder: at this point, what you have done manually with gsilva's help is fine. I was just asking why you didn't use the defaults (and even there, i thought you got the choice of which disks to use)
<j4f-shredder> It shows a message
<j4f-shredder> I did
<j4f-shredder> I used silvas counsil
<j4f-shredder> but now its showing a message FOrce UEFI installation?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: i did the huge command for hwe stack upgrade and i got some errors towards the end of the apt-get command. here is the tail end of that log with the error messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24050002/
<j4f-shredder> this machine firmware has started the installer in uefi mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using bios compatibility mode
<j4f-shredder> I dont want windows no more
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i believe virtualbox may not be compatible with the hwe stack
<nacc> azizLIGHT: someone else was complaining about that eariler
<azizLIGHT> oh, but ill boot ok right
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i think it just means you can't use vbox in the hwe kernel
<j4f-shredder> on the bios I used to see like 3 or 4 different entries for windows and ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> on the priority list
<j4f-shredder> I want to get rid of that
<azizLIGHT> anything i should do before i shutdown and restart
<j4f-shredder> is this refering to that?
<azizLIGHT> in case i dont get to boot
<azizLIGHT> besides backup
<nacc> azizLIGHT: nothing off the top of my head
<azizLIGHT> i read the log files, yup its just some virtualbox stuff
<azizLIGHT> they cant make the kernel module i guess
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i am guessing there is already a bug for it, but i'd search for that
<j4f-shredder> please, I need some assistance here
<nacc> azizLIGHT: yeah, it's presumably a mismatch between the vbox kernel module and the hwe kernel sources
<azizLIGHT> oh well
<nacc> j4f-shredder: you can force uefi if you are just using ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> wish me luck imma reboot
<nacc> azizLIGHT: gl!
<j4f-shredder> but I want to get rid of all those entries on the bios
<j4f-shredder> I have 2 ubuntu entries
<nacc> i don't know what you mean by 'bios'
<j4f-shredder> and 2 windows entries
<nacc> the bios doesn't have entries
<nacc> do you mean grub?
<gsilva> j4f-shredder, that's no the bios, that's grub
<j4f-shredder> I would like to get rid of that
<nacc> j4f-shredder: if you mean grub, then the reinstall will fix it
<j4f-shredder> nono
<j4f-shredder> its the bios
<gsilva> Once you delete everything, that will disappear
<j4f-shredder> nono
<j4f-shredder> it's not grub
<j4f-shredder> its the bios on priority preferences
<j4f-shredder> once I installed windows on uefi mode
<j4f-shredder> and suddenly I had like 6 entries
<j4f-shredder> there
<gsilva> Do you have more than 1 media device plugged in?
<j4f-shredder> instead of a disk
<j4f-shredder> I have a list like
<gsilva> AH, that happened to me before
<j4f-shredder> the hard drive
<j4f-shredder> and 4 more entries, two for windows and two for ubuntu
<gsilva> Right. It lets you choose all entries
<j4f-shredder> and only one of those 4 works
<j4f-shredder> I just want to start fresh
<j4f-shredder> and get rid of all of that
<j4f-shredder> how do I do?
<gsilva> start your media device
<gsilva> change the priority back to your media device
<j4f-shredder> what?
<gsilva> USB, DVD, whatever
<gsilva> I don't know what you did there but you now really need to format that disk and a make a fresh installation
<j4f-shredder> Im on the usb
<j4f-shredder> the first
<j4f-shredder> option
<gsilva> Ok, you can now choose try, install and so on, right?
<j4f-shredder> then I have . Windows Boot manager(P1 kingston) . Ubuntu (P1 kingston) Ubuntu (P1 kingston) UEFI .(KingstonDT 101 usb) P1: Kingston
<j4f-shredder> all those options
<gsilva> You're in the BIOS?
<j4f-shredder> I had it set on the usb when that message came up
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> Gigabyte bios
<gsilva> Can you change the boot order to your USB that has the media installation?
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> but if I do that then I get that force uefi installation message
<j4f-shredder> I would need to wipe out the uefi mode
<j4f-shredder> and use the legacy mode
<gsilva> ok, try that
<j4f-shredder> once I did a pretty messed up installation in order to be able to install windows
<j4f-shredder> I had to partition a pendrive in uefi mode
<gsilva> don't wipe nothing, just change the boot mode to legacy
<j4f-shredder> I just see legacy usb support
<j4f-shredder> Im using gygabyte H81M-H
<gsilva> If you change to that, does it stop displaying all those disks?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: 4.4 hangs on boot for me unfortunately
<azizLIGHT> how do i find the logs for the failed boots
<j4f-shredder> gsilva I just found it
<j4f-shredder> Failed to load com32 file menu.c32 says now
<nacc> azizLIGHT: where did it hang? logs should bein /var/log
<gsilva> oh jesus xD
<gsilva> What did you find then?
<astro> What is the easiest way of creating a bootable usb in Ubuntu? I have trued unetbootin and it doesn't work
<k1l_> astro: ubuntu has got the usb creator. but you can use "dd" on terminal for ubuntu isos, too
<OerHeks> astro, use usb creator, standard app.
<OerHeks> dd && sync
<j4f-shredder> I just selected the usb with the legacy mode activated
<gsilva> astro, in ubuntu: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<gsilva> in Windows https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gsilva> These are pretty straightforward guides and I always managed to do it
<gsilva> I'm not sure what is going on there, j4f-shredder because it seems your media device is broken?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: it hung here http://i.imgur.com/OfKK09J.jpg
<azizLIGHT> nacc: keyboard was unresponsive on this kernel at that point
<azizLIGHT> had to press down power button
<nacc> azizLIGHT: did you enter your passphrase? are you sure it's unresponsive and not just waiting for you to enter the passphrase?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: did you try sysrq?
<OerHeks> oh good action with encrypted disk ..
<azizLIGHT> nacc: i entered the passphrase, i saw no characters typed. i rebooted and entered passphrase properly and hit enter and waited and it was nonresponsive
<azizLIGHT> all my other kernels never had a problem?
<azizLIGHT> with encrtyped disk
<tangled_z> what's the name of the app managing the login screen that's in the latest LTS?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: http://askubuntu.com/questions/786267/wont-boot-drop-to-busybox-after-kernel-upgrade-with-encrypted-disks maybe?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i feel like it's possibly a misconfig somewhere, but i hav eno idea where
<k1l_> tangled_z: lightdm
<tangled_z> k1l_ thanks :)
<mynyml> i'd like to send an on screen display notification in the center of the screen, is there a way to do this with the current notify-send system?
<OerHeks>  mynyml seems not possible with this tweak tool too .. http://www.webupd8.org/2016/05/customize-notifyosd-notification.html
<mynyml> OerHeks, i feel like there must be a basic 3rd party library that does that somewhere
<j4f-shredder> how do I remove the efi
<j4f-shredder> how do I remove the efi mode from a usb
<j4f-shredder> ??
<j4f-shredder> the problem is the pendrive cause the hard disk is wiped
<j4f-shredder> and the ubuntu installation is saying me I started it in uefi mode
<azizLIGHT> what are the files used to boot the system? and how do they differ between kernels? maybe i can compare those files between my nonbooting 4.4 and my booting 3.13 and see what the issue is
<yaboo> hi all I have a fujitsu laptp running ubuntu and it seems the backlight keys do not work, is there a package etc to make it work?
<jaith> hello hello. can anyone tell me how to set the umask for apache on Ubuntu?  should it go in /etc/apache2/envvars ?
<yaboo> @jaith umask
<yaboo> jaith I know you can set the user in the envvars file
<jaith> there's no setting for umask currently in that file. just add one?
<jaith> yaboo: is there some way to check apache's umask setting now?
<yaboo> jaith as far as I know, never needed too 755 was ok for me
<jaith> yaboo, i need newly created files to be 664 instead of 644 -- situation involves a shared file system and apache on a guest vm
<jon-mac> I'm having issues with audio devices being detected -- pactl is only showing one sink available, but there should be 3
<jon-mac> I have no idea where to even start debugging this :/
<gartral> hey all, I have a weird bug with 16.04.2 LTS on my HP EliteBook 2730p, when I come out of sleep mode I lose my ability to login on lightdm... or rather, my session never comes back up, There's no mention of any issues related to my GPU in dmesg, I'm kinda at a loss as to how to continue
<gartral> I know that my VTs work, even ones left logged in aren't affected
<tangled_z> hmm, my lightdm is not displaying any choice of window manager
<tangled_z> even though ive added one to /usr/share/xsessions/
<gartral> jaith: altering the default read/write perms of files is dangerous, not only from a security standpoint, but also stability, I'd recommend a cron job to alter the directories you need every n minutes
<tangled_z> (and it gives me "Failed to load session" when i try to login)
<yaboo> hi all I have a fujitsu laptp running ubuntu and it seems the backlight keys do not work, is there a package etc to make it work?
<jaith> gartral: thank you for the warning. i like to think of myself as very security-minded. This is an unusual circumstance, and only required on my workstation where I am running a virtual machine with VirtualBox
<jaith> gartral: It's a tiny change of umask default 022 to 002
<jaith> gartral: the issue is that apache runs on a VirtualBox vm and needs write access to a shared folder from the host machine (which is my workstation). apache on the guest/vm can write these files just fine initially, but due to the way the shared folder is mounted, files need to be group-writable to be written after they have initially been created by apache
<SamIam> Hi guys! I need help getting wireless working with my Macbook Pro in Ubuntu Server 16.04 (Broadcom BCM4360)
<jaith> gartral: long story LOL. I think it'll be fine
<gartral> jaith: I strongly recommend a cronjob
<gartral> SamIam: try wicd-curses
<jaith> gartral: pass. thank you!
<k1l_> !bcm43xx | SamIam
<ubottu> SamIam: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jon-mac> any ideas what would cause audio devices to not show up in pulseaudio? it looks like its there and has the right kernel module
<SamIam> @gartral: wicd-curses is not installed and I have no internet to download it
<SamIam> @ubottu: Thanks I will try this.
<gartral> SamIam: well... um... what does ifconfig say?
<SamIam> @gartral: shows only loopback - no wireless
<jaith> gartral: although a question does occur to me. Would you ever recommend adding a umask to tighten permissions? E.g., 077?
<gartral> jaith: certainly, but not often
<gartral> hey all, I have a weird bug with 16.04.2 LTS on my HP EliteBook 2730p, when I come out of sleep mode I lose my ability to login on lightdm... or rather, my session never comes back up, There's no mention of any issues related to my GPU in dmesg, I'm kinda at a loss as to how to continue. I know my VTs work fine
<Please_Help_my_S> hi i need some help
<Please_Help_my_S> is anyone here
<Please_Help_my_S> guess not
<jaith> what is up?
<jaith> i'm no expert
<jaith> will do my best
<Please_Help_my_S> thanks
<Please_Help_my_S> so i am on a chromebook and i tried to install ubuntu(unity) and it works
<Please_Help_my_S> but when i do startunity
<tubal> Hello. Any recommendations for full-disk encryption? U 16.10.
<Please_Help_my_S> this happens http://pastebin.com/L1k4XLAP
<jaith> Please_Help_my_S: sadly, I don't think I can help at all...
<Please_Help_my_S> thats fine, thanks
<jaith> gartral: any chance you could help Please_Help_my_S ?  his question looks pretty gnarly
<gartral> jaith: I can't open his paste, I'm console-mode only atm
<qwebirc558382> oops my pc crashed
<qwebirc558382> im Please_Help_my_S
<jaith> Can anyone tell me why the NetMask setting on my wired connection keeps getting reset from 255.255.255.0 to just "24"
<qwebirc558382> did i get any help while i was gone?
<jaith> qwebirc558382: sadly, no. gartral is unable to view pastebin due to console-only mode
<jaith> no one else around atm
<qwebirc558382> how can i post it so gartral can see it?
<jaith> qwebirc558382: I think you're outta luck for the time being
<jaith> try again in 5?
<gartral> qwebirc558382: I'm not going to be able to look for a while
<qwebirc558382> gartral: thats fine
<OerHeks>  
<qwebirc558382> crosh> shell chronos@localhost / $ sudo startunity Password: Entering /mnt/stateful_partition/crouton/chroots/precise... Failed to start message bus: Failed to open "/etc/selinux/targeted/contexts/dbus_contexts": No such file or directory WARNING: starting chroot system dbus daemon failed with code 1   _XSERVTransmkdir: ERROR: euid != 0,directory /tmp/.X11-unix will not be created.   X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date: 2014-04-1
<medfly> hi, ubuntu people. would one of you be so kind as to say your useragent when using firefox? thanks.
<medfly> I'd like to pretend I am using ubuntu to websites, you see
<wedgie> medfly: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:51.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/51.0
<medfly> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> medfly: make your life easy and install ubuntu :p
<jacius> I am using 16.10 with Unity. When I double-tap the touchpad with 3 fingers, Ubuntu switches apps (as if I had typed Alt+Tab). Is there a way to disable this behavior? I keep accidentally triggering it.
<Guest69578> liche la plotte :)
<xangua> jacius: sometimes that happens to be, but didn't know how to trigger it... It seems to be a know bug, did you check on Launchpad?
<xangua> (the alt switch apps popup I assume)
<KC1AFM> Hi, i am trying to get sound to work via hdmi on my rasberri pi. I am running ubuntu mate. can anyone help?
<teddy_berror> hi, I have a quick question. I might be an idiot but I always thought writing a new partition table was a stubstitute for writing all sectors to 0 via dd etc. Is that not  the case?
<jacius> There seems to be an existing issue related to the app switching: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1264795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1264795 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt+Tab Switcher randomly activates itself" [Medium,Triaged]
<jacius> But I think the app-switching behavior itself is probably an intentional feature, not a bug.
<teddy_berror> KC1AFM: are you using https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ ?
<KC1AFM> yes
<wedgie> teddy_berror: not the same thing at all.
<wedgie> writing 0's to the whole disk will take quite a long time, depending on the size of the drive
<Wadjenes> Hi.
<Wadjenes> I get this error:
<teddy_berror> wedgie: Sure, I didn't think so. I just meant that it would, in practical use, appear to be a fresh disk
<Wadjenes> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Wadjenes> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Wadjenes> Does anybody have a way to resolve it. It's quite frustrating.
<teddy_berror> KC1AFM: What have you tried? > lspci | grep Audio
<doc|work_> Wadjenes, you need to be root/sudo
<Wadjenes> doc|work_ doesn't work when I'm root as well.
<Wadjenes> I tried sudo -s
<wedgie> teddy_berror: from that perspective, yes. Just keep in mind that all the old data is still physically on the drive, if someone was motivated enough to recover it
<doc|work_> Wadjenes, then something else is accessing the repo. Do you have synaptic or any other package manager open?
<teddy_berror> wedgie: phew. okay. that was my main concern ty
<j4f-shredder> Ok I completely removed windows and installed ubuntu, now when I try to access my other HDD drive with files and movies it says I dont have permissions to watch it
<Wadjenes> No.
<Wadjenes> I've got HexChat and firefox open.
<j4f-shredder> I created a sub user
<j4f-shredder> with root privileges
<OerHeks> Wadjenes, check updates, maybe there is a row waiting
<Wadjenes> OerHeks: In progress
<Wadjenes> OerHeks: I tried doing sudo apt-get update; it was working and then returned said error.
<Wadjenes> OerHeks: Is there a place where I SHOULD be looking at the updates?
<teddy_berror> j4f-shredder: what is the other hard drive partition type. Fat32 ?
<Wadjenes> OerHeks: I'm fairly new to ubuntu; I've got the latest version however.
<j4f-shredder> type binary
<j4f-shredder> size unknown
<doc|work_> Wadjenes, there's one that runs by default, to do auto updates and the like
<teddy_berror> j4f-shredder: where are you reading that from?
<j4f-shredder> nautilus
<j4f-shredder> is there a command
<teddy_berror> j4f-shredder: i can't think of one easy/good way except gparted. Can you open that and find your hard drive from the list? Then you should be able to see what it was formatted as on Windows
<j4f-shredder> ntfs
<j4f-shredder> mount point is media/root/HDD
<ubuntquestion> hi there - simple question. i have a network printer, laser - Fuji Xerox Docucentre C2275
<ubuntquestion> how should I best add this to my ubuntu setup?
<ubuntquestion> I tried using "Generic PCL Laser Printer" and it does print, but it's in black and white and has low DPI resolution
<ubuntquestion> so i figure there's probably a better option to use?
<teddy_berror> j4f-shredder: okay, good, thanks. One sec.
<transhuman> hi in apache2 I am looking for the module that gives support for User and Group settings in apache2.conf anyone know what the module is called in Alpine-Linux its called mod_unixd.so
<j4f-shredder> in flags section I can see boot
<Wadjenes> doc|work_ OerHeks: Issue resolved. I simply did sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<jacius> A workaround for the three finger tap app switcher was implemented: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1589520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589520 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Add dconf keys for disabling multitouch gestures" [Medium,Fix released]
<jacius> xangua: ^
<jacius> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Gestures dash-tap false
<Wadjenes> I'm excited for 17.01 to be released.
<Wadjenes> I was using 16.04 for so long, finally switched to 16.10 and I noticed a drastic difference. 16.10 is A LOT smoother.
<xangua> Wadjenes: there is no 17.01
<Wadjenes> xangua: there will be.
<xangua> There will not ;-)
<xangua> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Wadjenes> that's what I meant.
<Wadjenes> :P
<Wadjenes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Wadjenes> I've got a bad memory.
<ubuntquestion> hi
<ubuntquestion> is there someone who could help me connect to my network printer?
<ubuntquestion> I tried using "Generic PCL Laser Printer" and it does print, but it's in black and white and has low DPI resolution
<ubuntquestion> i'm just trying to get it in colour with better quality
<jon-mac> is there anyone who could point me in the right direction for debugging audio devices not being detected? it shows up in dmesg during boot and looks correct but doesn't show up in pulseaudio -- only another one shows up
<jon-mac> you can load > 1 audio device, right?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | jon-mac
<ubottu> jon-mac: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jon-mac> lotuspsychje: the issue is that it does not show up as a sink or output device
<jon-mac> the only sink detected is the hdmi adapter, and it's suspended -- nothing is showing up for the speakers or headphone jack
<ubuntquestion> does anyone have any ideas about the printer issue?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntquestion: perhaps fuji drivers on their website?
<lotuspsychje> jon-mac: what ubuntu version? recent hardware plugin?
<ubuntquestion> i looked, they dont have linux
<jon-mac> lotuspsychje: 16.04, what do you mean recent hardware plugin?
<ubuntquestion> they do have Mac, which apparently has a ppd file in the dmg file - but i wasnt able to figure out how to extract it from the dmg file
<ubuntquestion> (if anyone here knows how that would be a great help too)
<jon-mac> lotuspsychje: this is a new machine, just got it with 14.04 from dell, and updated it to 16.04 if that's what you're getting at
<lotuspsychje> jon-mac: updated to latest 16.04.2?
<NemosCene> hi
<jon-mac> it's fully updated, I can double check the subversion but it should be
<jon-mac> yeah, 16.04.2 LTS
<BazDaddy> ridium
<lotuspsychje> jon-mac: did it got recognized on 14.04?
<jon-mac> unfortunately I didn't check if the audio worked :/
<jon-mac> I figured that would be the least of my problems
<jon-mac> but dell supports it on 14.04 so the hardware should be capable
<lotuspsychje> jon-mac: should be yes, but perhaps somethig going wrong with driver
<transhuman> what package provides mod_unixd.so in the latest ubuntu dpkg -S mod_unixd.so shows nothing
<jon-mac> lotuspsychje: yeah theres clearly something below pulse that's borked -- I messed with alsa for a while but am not sure if that's the right level to mess with
<Bashing-om> transhuman: I may be mistaken, but : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mod_unixd.so&mode=filename&suite=xenial-updates&arch=any . I do not see that it is a ubuntu file .
<transhuman>  thanks Bashing-om thats a gem of a link found this http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=xenial-updates&section=all&arch=any&keywords=unixd&searchon=contents its in apache2-dev
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Great . You do good work . And yep, I can be mistaken :)
<transhuman> thanks but not really but I will take the compliment
<transhuman> unfortunately it doesn't create a .load and .conf file in modes-enabled
<transhuman> err..mods-available
<dlsakdnas> I installed Ubuntu with crouton and when i type "startunity" this is what happens: http://pastebin.com/L1k4XLAP
<dlsakdnas> please help
<Bashing-om> transhuman: That one is out of my skill range .
<dlsakdnas> rip
<dlsakdnas> any1 here that can help
<JairunCaloth> dlsakdnas: you appear to have a permissions issue
<JairunCaloth> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<JairunCaloth> [intel_init_bufmgr:1069] Error initializing buffer manager.
<JairunCaloth> setversion 1.4 failed: Permission denied
<JairunCaloth> I'm not really familiar with what you are doing, but I would investigate that first.
<TheNH813> Why does search keep disabling itself on all file managers?
<TheNH813> When I type while browsing a folder, nothing happens.
<TheNH813> It doesn't start selecting files as a type.
<TheNH813> Does anyone know what causes this, and what setting to change to fix it.
<TheNH813> The search does work on Thunar and Nautilus, but only if run as root.
<TheNH813> No other user accounts are affected. Recreating the user account fixes the issue.
<TheNH813> I'l just file a bug report and see where that goes.
<protocol> hello world
<Zythyr> Need help. I am confused. I am creating a SMB share in Ubuntu 16. I don't understand what is the purpose for setting hte password of the SMB user. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<darkzek> Hi!
<Zythyr> hi
<darkzek> I'm just searching around for how to get bars that move based on how loud my music is on the side of my screen, you know the ones. Any programs any of you know off the top of your head? I've been looking with no luck
<darkzek> Hi
<j4f-shredder> hey, I just installed ubuntu 16.04 and now I'm getting the error The system is running in low-graphics mode . YOur screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself
<darkzek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<darkzek> https://www.google.com/search?q=the%20system%20is%20running%20in%20low-graphics%20mode%20ubuntu
<nores> hello everyone. i'm trying to install latest version of lutris so I can manage may games on ubuntu 12.04 but it depends on python3-gi and it won't install
<j4f-shredder> whats wrong with that lightdm
<j4f-shredder> I still dont understand much about display packages
<j4f-shredder> are they developed by different people
<j4f-shredder> is this gnome the official?
<j4f-shredder> which is the best?
<Bashing-om> j4f-shredder: ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuration line is a driver shown ?
<elias_a> nores: If it really is 12.04 it has no support any more. Could that be the reason for python not installing?
<elias_a> nores: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<elias_a> nores: What is the output apt-get gives you?
<j4f-shredder> Bashing-om: Im just installing gnome as suggested
<nores> elias_a, yes it is. but i though there could be an unofficial python3 repository, ppa or something..
<j4f-shredder> and I will pick it over this light
<GreeningGalaxy> I'm trying to run Ubuntu MATE on an RPi3 and it keeps freezing solid at seemingly random times and leaving no way to recover but cycling the power.
<elias_a> nores: Well I would just update to following LTS.
<GreeningGalaxy> I know it's not the hardware or SD card because I've tried it on several different brand new instances of each and hit the same problem every time
<GreeningGalaxy> journalctl -xe is showing a service called brltty.service or something breaking
<GreeningGalaxy> any idea what this is?
<dimisdas> GreeningGalaxy: Braille device support
<GreeningGalaxy> oh, I see that failing during the the boot crawl
<j4f-shredder> Hey, I just install gnome and selected gdm as the visualizer but it's not working
<j4f-shredder> it stays at the ubuntu screen with the green dots
<j4f-shredder> I've been having serious trouble to make this work today
<j4f-shredder> I had to reinstall ubuntu, lost all my data and now this, really frustrated
<dimisdas> GreeningGalaxy: you can remove it, if you don’t rely on accessibility features
<dimisdas> GreeningGalaxy: sudo apt-get remove --purge brltty
<UHck> join #gcj
<j4f-shredder> does it take that long after installing
<j4f-shredder> gdm?
<j4f-shredder> its been like that for 5 minutes
<j4f-shredder> please, I need to work
<j4f-shredder> and Im stuck with this
<GreeningGalaxy> I've just disabled it for now, no freeze yet, but bluetooth audio is cutting in and out
<GreeningGalaxy> that's probably not ubuntu's fault though, bluetooth is terrible
<j4f-shredder> GreeningGalaxy:
<Zythyr> Need help. I created a Samba share that allows guest to access the share for read/write. When guest create any documents in the share, it has the permission of nobody:nogroup and it is set to 755. How can I make sure the permissions are 777
<j4f-shredder> do you know how to correct the gnome
<j4f-shredder> its freezes on login screen
<GreeningGalaxy> No, I know exactly zilch about GNOME. It's one of my subjects of least knowledge in Linux. I abandoned GNOME about when GNOME 3 came out and never came back.
<GreeningGalaxy> with the exception of relatives like MATE (and more distant ones like xfce and lxde) I'm a KDE lass.
<Bashing-om> j4f-shredder: What results at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 ; can you log into the system at this terminal ?
<j4f-shredder> No, I tried to do changes from grub advanced options, the recovery mode
<B105PH3RE> Zythyr: create mask = 777 in the smb.conf for the share
<j4f-shredder> I have gdm3 and lightdm installed
<j4f-shredder> I tried to pick again lightdm without any luck
<j4f-shredder> it freezes on ubuntu login screen
<B105PH3RE> j4f-shredder: to switch to gdm from lightdm in console type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<j4f-shredder> yeah, I tried that
<j4f-shredder> but in recovery mode
<B105PH3RE> you would have to reboot then
<Bashing-om> j4f-shredder: That is not what I requested, this is th 3rd time I have attempted to assist . If you will not follow my thought process I can not help .
<j4f-shredder> the only thing I can do is go to grub->advanced options->recovery mode->root shell prompt
<j4f-shredder> and then throw your command
<j4f-shredder> package gdm is not installed an no information available
<j4f-shredder> thats what it says
<B105PH3RE> use lightdm
<B105PH3RE> instead gdm
<Bashing-om> j4f-shredder: You say you can get to the login screen . What rsults at this screen with key combo ctl+alt+F1 ?
<j4f-shredder> right now Im at the configure lightdm screen
<j4f-shredder> it shows two options gdm3
<j4f-shredder> and lightdm
<j4f-shredder> cannot move default diplay manager . read only file stystem it says
<j4f-shredder> Im on the recovery root console
<B105PH3RE> you can't boot normally
<j4f-shredder> no, as I said before it freezes
<j4f-shredder> I never get the chance to get to a console
<B105PH3RE> even before you login
<j4f-shredder> yes
<B105PH3RE> disable X on startup
<j4f-shredder> I press ctrl alt f1
<j4f-shredder> and nothing
<j4f-shredder> what?
<j4f-shredder> Im a noob please
<j4f-shredder> I need steps
<B105PH3RE> do you know how to disable your X display on startup or
<j4f-shredder> no
<B105PH3RE> well you know how to remount your harddrive read/write access from root console?
<qwr> qwr
<j4f-shredder> no
<j4f-shredder> and I never get the chance to get to a console with write properties
<B105PH3RE> well its gonna be a long process then..
<j4f-shredder> I just reinstalled the whole thing
<B105PH3RE> what did you do last that BROKE It
<j4f-shredder> I was at 6.10 and whenever I plugged my wifi card the system froze
<B105PH3RE> or was it already broke on fresh install
<j4f-shredder> nono
<j4f-shredder> it wasnt
<j4f-shredder> I just installed everything
<B105PH3RE> well strange
<j4f-shredder> I cant believe I ahve to reinstall from scratch
<j4f-shredder> this is too much
<B105PH3RE> well does the live cd work ok
<B105PH3RE> or does it freeze also
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> let me see
<B105PH3RE> if your system is hard freezing as in ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work then I believe you may have a hardware problem causing you this problem
<j4f-shredder> the live cd works
<B105PH3RE> what does additional drivers show when you open in on live session
<B105PH3RE> 16.04 live?
<j4f-shredder> Im sorry
<j4f-shredder> its hard to follow you
<j4f-shredder> assume I know anything about this
<j4f-shredder> I need steps
<j4f-shredder> 16.04
<j4f-shredder> is the version
<B105PH3RE> are you in live cd now?
<j4f-shredder> of the live cd
<j4f-shredder> yes
<B105PH3RE> ok look for additional drivers program and launch it
<B105PH3RE> does anything appear on the list?
<j4f-shredder> no propietary drivers are in use
<j4f-shredder> it says
<B105PH3RE> no options?
<j4f-shredder> it says
<j4f-shredder> unknown: unknown and two options
<B105PH3RE> strange
<j4f-shredder> using processor microcode firmware intel cpus form intel microcode(propietary)
<j4f-shredder> and then another option do not use this device
<j4f-shredder> and its selected
<B105PH3RE> you have a modem or something else? memory card reader?
<j4f-shredder> I have a wifi
<j4f-shredder> adapter
<B105PH3RE> does the wifi work on live cd?
<j4f-shredder> yes
<B105PH3RE> hmm but when you install and launch you freeze at the login screen for X or lightdm?
<Bashing-om> B105PH3RE: j4f-shredder If this us a AMD graphics and 16.04+ kernel. will not have a proprietary driver .
<j4f-shredder> i just use an on board graphic card
<j4f-shredder> the mother is Gigabyte H81M-H
<j4f-shredder> the cpu is i5-4590
<j4f-shredder> intel
<B105PH3RE> j4f-shredder: does the screen flash or anything or do you see the login box or nothing at all just black?
<j4f-shredder> I see the ubuntu screen with the red dots
<B105PH3RE> normal startup that is
<B105PH3RE> then it freezes
<j4f-shredder> and then the screen with the inputs for the password never comes
<B105PH3RE> just the red dots screen
<j4f-shredder> what can I do?
<B105PH3RE> if you press the arrow keys on boot you should be able to see console messages see if you can do that
<j4f-shredder> it says
<j4f-shredder> Created slice user slice of gdm
<j4f-shredder> started user manager for uid 123...
<j4f-shredder> started session c1 of user gdm
<j4f-shredder> Started User Manager for UID 123
<j4f-shredder> and then it freezes
<j4f-shredder> everything has an OK next to it
<B105PH3RE> and you cannot ctrl-alt-f1
<B105PH3RE> or f2
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> I can see mysql server tasks running
<j4f-shredder> Failed to start mysql community server
<j4f-shredder> and then it loops
<j4f-shredder> trying to start
<j4f-shredder> thats what I see on ctrl-alt-f2
<j4f-shredder> theres a guy that said Installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop, then running dpkg-reconfigure gdm fixed the problem for me.
<B105PH3RE> what about f3
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> I see the same
<j4f-shredder> mysql community server looping trying to start and failing
<B105PH3RE> but you do not have any that show login promp
<B105PH3RE> its looping mysql server loop
<j4f-shredder> no
<B105PH3RE> you have to wait until you get a login promp to make any chances... try all the tty's from f1-f10 using the ctrl-alt see what you can find if any show a login box
<j4f-shredder> I did
<j4f-shredder> but its looping
<j4f-shredder> it never stops
<B105PH3RE> no login just the mysql starting failed and
<B105PH3RE> hmm
<B105PH3RE> well the mysql server is whats hanging your startup process it seems
<B105PH3RE> you may be best to just reinstall
<j4f-shredder> do you know any other more stable distro
<B105PH3RE> xubuntu
<j4f-shredder> I dont want to use ubuntu anymore to be honest
<j4f-shredder> xubuntu is more stable?
<B105PH3RE> i find the installer is more compatible with my systems I have
<j4f-shredder> such a shame
<j4f-shredder> that ubuntu doesnt have more debbuging tools
<j4f-shredder> or ways to access the system
<B105PH3RE> you find a better flavor for you hardware but your having a mysql error so not sure if you tried to install mysql or not
<j4f-shredder> cant I do anything from the live cd??
<B105PH3RE> yes but your experience is not at that kind of level and you may totally break your system if you do the wrong thing
<j4f-shredder> Its already broken
<j4f-shredder> just tell me what to do
<j4f-shredder> chroot?
<j4f-shredder> I need to work
<B105PH3RE> well you can remove the mysql startup file from the runlevel 5
<j4f-shredder> yeah
<B105PH3RE> so it won't boot
<j4f-shredder> just tell me how to do that
<B105PH3RE> on startup
<B105PH3RE> are you in the live session
<j4f-shredder> getting in there
<j4f-shredder> Im in
<B105PH3RE> ok once you load in navigate to your hard drive /etc/rc5.d/
<j4f-shredder> yes
<OerHeks> oh, 'j4f-shredder> I was at 6.10 and whenever I plugged my wifi card the system froze" is another story of our favortite trolll
<B105PH3RE> see if there are any files inthere that have mysql
<OerHeks> j4f-shredder, please stop
<j4f-shredder> nothing
<j4f-shredder> OerHeks: go play with your dolls dude, I have to work
<B105PH3RE> ok check your /etc/init.d/ is there a mysql there
<j4f-shredder> fuck off
<j4f-shredder> nothing
<B105PH3RE> make sure your navigating to the hard drive it won't be absolute /etc/rc5.d/ but it would more likely be something like /media/user/101342304324/etc/rc5.d/
<j4f-shredder> just X11-common
<j4f-shredder> ohh
<B105PH3RE> the hard drive
<B105PH3RE> should see an icon on the desktop ghosted
<B105PH3RE> 256gb volume or something like thag
<B105PH3RE> find etc/rc5.d in that location
<j4f-shredder> there is no icon on the desktop
<j4f-shredder> I seached on media
<j4f-shredder> and I have cdrom and ubuntu directories
<j4f-shredder> ubuntu is empty
<j4f-shredder> and the other one is the usb
<B105PH3RE> so you don't see your hard drive anywhere
<B105PH3RE> file manager?
<j4f-shredder> I just see a ubuntu 16.94
<j4f-shredder> 16.04
<j4f-shredder> which I cant access
<B105PH3RE> what does it say when you try
<j4f-shredder> errorr mounting /dev/sdc1
<j4f-shredder> at media/ubuntu/Ubuntu
<B105PH3RE> whats the default file manager for ubuntu again?
<j4f-shredder> nautilus
<B105PH3RE> gksudo nautilus in console
<B105PH3RE> and try access the drive that way
<j4f-shredder> unable to locate package gksu
<B105PH3RE> you will have to install gksu then
<B105PH3RE> or actually just sudo nautilus /media
<j4f-shredder> how do I build something
<j4f-shredder> it has a makefile
<j4f-shredder> I cant apt/get install it on console
<j4f-shredder> I downloaded the package
<B105PH3RE> did you apt-get update first
<OerHeks> now the troll changes..
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> but the ppas are not loaded maybe
<B105PH3RE> do you have internet access onthe live session?
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> I downloaded the package
<j4f-shredder> but how do I install it manually?
<B105PH3RE> your' not the manually type
<j4f-shredder> nongnu.org/gksu
<B105PH3RE> OerHeks: is he really trolling me?
<j4f-shredder> dude
<OerHeks> so obviously ..
<j4f-shredder> I think it's a lack of respect
<j4f-shredder> you think you are superior
<B105PH3RE> who think what?
<j4f-shredder> you and him
<j4f-shredder> you've been calling me troll
<j4f-shredder> only cause I have trouble setting this up
<B105PH3RE> why do I think im superior i'm trying to help your ass
<j4f-shredder> You just called me a troll
<B105PH3RE> i never called you a troll
<B105PH3RE> high school!
<j4f-shredder> maybe I missunderstood you, but  you asked him if I was trolling you
<j4f-shredder> that's not a friendly answer
<j4f-shredder> question
<B105PH3RE> OerHeks: hope it was at least entertaining
<j4f-shredder> thanks for your help dude, Im really dissapointed with this channel
<j4f-shredder> I hope you never have to ask nothing to someone who knows much better than you
<weilz> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<j4f-shredder> and the other idiot that must be a fucking gnome in his room, that people is usually unhappy
<OerHeks> are you done with the rant, j4f-shredder ?
<j4f-shredder> Are you?
<j4f-shredder> you are the one who started calling me names cause I wanted to learn
<j4f-shredder> why don't you just throw into the river
<coec> hi
<coec> I can't install package: libkqueue-dev, libgnutls-dev what can I do?
<alkisg> What is the exact output of `apt-get install ` and `apt-cache policy` for those packages? Put it to pastebin
<coec> for libgnutls-dev: package libgnutls-dev has no installation candidate
<j4f-shredder> alkisg, I could login to a console but I have a mysql daemon looping endlessly, how can I deactivate it on startup to avoid the freeze before login?
<alkisg> j4f-shredder: does `service mysql stop` stop it from running?
<alkisg> coec: this was not what I asked though, put all the info to pastebin, for both of the commands I asked
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coec> pastebin.com/raw/Fp6K9ZZc
<coec> sory
<coec> pastebin.com/raw/Fp6K9ZZc
<coec> alkisg: this is the right one.
<alkisg> coec: and the output of this, to pastebin?  grep -r universe /etc/apt/sources.list*
<OerHeks> libkqeueue-dev<> libkqueue-dev
<OerHeks> !info libkqueue-dev
<ubottu> libkqueue-dev (source: libkqueue): Development files for libkqueue. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-1.1 (yakkety), package size 31 kB, installed size 157 kB
<coec> alkisg: paste.ubuntu.com/24051269/
<alkisg> coec: does `sudo apt-get update` finish without any issues?
<OerHeks> universe seems proper enabled.
<coec> alkisg: true
<coec> yes
<alkisg> coec: you mistyped the package name before, does `apt-cache policy libkqueue-dev` say no candidates?
<mm_> want to recover file from found.000 folder in pendrive, but the file is broken into three segments file0000,file0001,file0002. the file was of format .001
<mm_> help
<coec> now it shows the version and no error
<coec> but i need that proper package for hopper disassembler
<alkisg> coec: ok, and the output of `sudo apt-get install libkqueue-dev`?
<coec> thanks
<coec> how did you fix it?
<mm_> want to recover file from found.000 folder in pendrive, but the file is broken into three segments file0000,file0001,file0002. the file was of format .001
<coec> what aobut lignutls-dev ?
<alkisg> coec: I think your main problem is mistyping... :)
<coec> libgnutls-dev *
<alkisg> Try again `apt-cache policy libgnutls-dev`
<coec> does not say anythin
<coec> paste.ubuntu.com/24051285
<alkisg> I wonder if it's possible to have -updates enabled, yet main and security disabled... :O
<mm_> can anyone here help, who have some descent knowledge of using ubuntu and recovering files...please help
<mm_> want to recover file from found.000 folder in pendrive, but the file is broken into three segments file0000,file0001,file0002. the file was of format .001
<alkisg> coec, output of this? egrep -rv '^#|^$' /etc/apt/sources.list*
<B105PH3RE> mm_: those files seem to be a windows format not linux
<coec> mm_: does it help? http://forensicswiki.org/wiki/Tools:Data_Recovery
<coec> also backup the drive using dd before doing anything
<mm_> coec---those files were backup files of tally.
<coec> alkisg: paste.ubuntu.com/24051294
<mm_> coec ---how can i recover the single file instead of file fragments
<alkisg> coec: ah, libgnutls-dev is not available in yakkety: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgnutls-dev
<coec> so what can I do about it?
<coec> mm_: what kind of file is that?
<alkisg> coec: that usually happens when something is replaced with a more recent version, so also try to get a newer version of whatever it is that you're trying to install
<coec> alkisg: sfw link: https://samsclass.info/127/proj/p7x-hopper.htm
<coec> look for libgnutls-dev
<alkisg> coec: it says "ubuntu 14.04" there, so install that or 16.04
<alkisg> coec: they obviously don't support 16.10 yet
<B105PH3RE> there is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<coec> so what can i do about it?
<alkisg> coec: are you asking how to install 16.04?
<mm_> coec--the file is of 001 format. the file from recovery which are broken into segments are in Found.000 folder named File0000.chk,File0001.chk,File0002.chk
<coec> alkisg: are you saying I should install 16.04?
<alkisg> coec: yes, because hopper apparently doesn't support 16.10 yet
<coec> if i will install package it won't work?
<doc|home> hey, I'm looking to set up an NFS server on a laptop for kubernetes development use. What do you use for the client IP when you want to set access only for your local machine, but the IP address might change based on the location?
<j4f-shredder> I could solve it reinstalling the intel drivers after killing the mysql daemon
<coec> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso will work?
<alkisg> coec: I've no idea, it's a commercial application not supported here, so you can ask in their support channels
<alkisg> coec: in their site, they say they support 14.04
<j4f-shredder> B105PH3RE: thanks anyway, I would have liked not to be called a troll though
<B105PH3RE> j4f-shredder: i never called you a troll
<coec> alkisg: where can i find the exact ubuntu version of it and does it provide support?
<coec> mm_: do you know the file signature of that file?
<alkisg> coec: it's a commercial application not supported here, go to https://www.hopperapp.com/ and check what the supported methods are
<j4f-shredder> this lightdm is horrible though
<j4f-shredder> it really changed
<j4f-shredder> the way it was on the default install
<B105PH3RE> j4f-shredder: if your systems hanging on bootup for mysql you need to disable it on startup and see if that helps
<j4f-shredder> I just did
<j4f-shredder> and it worked
<coec> mm_: this is not ubuntu question although I will help you. The problem is when you didn't safely remove drive: and look here for answers: http://superuser.com/questions/124690/what-can-i-do-with-chk-files-in-found-000-folders/226466
<j4f-shredder> after reinstalling ubuntu desktop by terminal
<B105PH3RE> do the same command as before but choose gdm3
<coec> also try to look the files on hex editor and see if you can recover them
<j4f-shredder> but now the design looks a little shitty
<B105PH3RE> well its unity
<B105PH3RE> i prefer xubuntu
<j4f-shredder> no, its broken
<j4f-shredder> noooooo
<coec> alkisg: well thanks anyway for help i apperciate it
<alkisg> coec: np
<OerHeks> B105PH3RE, you broke it, fix it asap
<B105PH3RE> broke what I didn't do nothing
<j4f-shredder> now its ok
<j4f-shredder> but menues look like shit
<j4f-shredder> cant I install anything else apart from lighdm or the other one?
<B105PH3RE> ya sure there a few out there but tread carefully you can break your system
<B105PH3RE> kdm, slim,
<B105PH3RE> and you can make your own login if you have the knowledge for such things
<j4f-shredder> I just dont have the time
<j4f-shredder> I will use one of those
<j4f-shredder> but the menues look horrible
<j4f-shredder> thanks
<j4f-shredder> I will go now
<j4f-shredder> goodbye
<j4f-shredder> titor
<B105PH3RE> laterz
<iskola> hello
<max12345> hey, I've set my computer to never check for updates
<max12345> but it still does
<max12345> why and how can I stop it
<jk^> hi all
<craptalk> is it possible to install both apache and nginx on ubuntu?
<alkisg> max12345: how did you set it not to check for updates?
<jk^> i found a web page within a little list of "emulator" on ubuntu/linux, this webpage talk about wine and another similar emulator to run windows program on linux/ubuntu, but i don't remember which is the second one in the list, can u help me?
<cfhowlett> !wine | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<max12345> alkisg: in my settings "software and updates" -> "check for updates: never"
<cfhowlett> max12345, ill-advised.  security-upgrades should be automated, no?
<max12345> cfhowlett: I'm still updating, I'm just not updating in the middle of my work, like some other scrub OS
<khosroanjam> hi
<khosroanjam> guy please recommend me a good channel for backbox linux
<cfhowlett> !backbox | khosroanjam
<ubottu> khosroanjam: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<a777> hello
<khosroanjam> thank you @cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! khosroanjam
<alkisg> max12345: the "check for updates" is just an "apt-get update" in order to see if there are security updates; it doesn't force you to download the updates themselves...
<alkisg> max12345: if you want to stop the apt-daily task too, one way is http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/315502/how-to-disable-apt-daily-service-on-ubuntu-cloud-vm-image
<max12345> alkisg: thank you very much!
<alkisg> max12345: np
<max12345> alkisg: actually the question you linked has no answer :S
<alkisg> max12345: of course it does, it says how to disable apt-daily
<max12345> "This also means that there is basically no way of preventing apt.systemd.daily from running -- one can only kill it after it's started."
<max12345> ?
<max12345> I mean that's an answer in a way...
<alkisg> max12345: that's a cloud thing, while apt daily can normally be stopped with the initial commands it says there
<max12345> the ones mentioned in the question?
<alkisg> max12345: ok see another one that doesn't mention cloud issues, e.g. https://cinhtau.net/wp/disable-apt-auto-update-and-upgrade/
<alkisg> Those are the same commands, it just doesn't mention cloud issues there
<max12345> ok alright
<natan64> ehlo localhost
<maxrafiandy> Helloo, ubuntu
<teddy_berror> Just ran this in bash: http://pastebin.com/ZmhArdev am I too tired to be working or is this strange?
<teddy_berror> it's gotta be some conflict between ubuntu usb-imagewriter and suse
<modiofindia> i can't install linux
<modiofindia> is sundar pichai here
<modiofindia> i want donal trump back
<modiofindia> i want to help hack
<coec> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<coec> i have ubuntu 16.04 and what will dist-upgrade do?
<EriC^^> coec: it'll update the packages and keep it 16.04
<coec> and i will able to install libgnutls-dev?
<EriC^^> !info libgnutls-dev xenial
<ubottu> libgnutls-dev (source: gnutls28): GNU TLS library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.10-4ubuntu1.2 (xenial), package size 590 kB, installed size 2543 kB
<EriC^^> coec: yes
<coec> thanks
<coec> i was wondering
<lord-ragnarock> just did do install-upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 LTS. Now the login screen doesn't come up. When I type in lightdm from a TTY it gives me: "plymouth: symbol lookup error: plymouth: undefined symbol: ply_command_parser_add_command_alias"
<lord-ragnarock> Oh yeah, and as always: Linux PowerPC ;)
<EriC^^> lord-ragnarock: try sudo service lightdm restart
<lord-ragnarock> Still just a blinking cursor :/
<EriC^^> lord-ragnarock: did the upgrade give any warnings or so?
<lord-ragnarock> a few. One about gtk3.0, another about unity, mostly dependency errors IIRC.
<EriC^^> lord-ragnarock: try "sudo dpkg-configure -a" also "sudo apt-get -f install"
<EriC^^> hold on there's a typo
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get -f install , i'll get you the other command
<EriC^^> lord-ragnarock: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lord-ragnarock> "Correcting dependencies..." Oh wow I wonder what's going on now hahaha
<EriC^^> hopefully good stuff :D
<lord-ragnarock> I'm an Arch regular, but I put Ubuntu on this 1995 Power Mac to give it new life last week.
<lord-ragnarock> Uh, what does that second command exactly do? :P
<mnms_> Hi. I have 2 disks in software RAID 1(mirror) and each of them has swap and / partition. I would like to replace them with bigger disks. How should I do that? I should add bigger disk with swap and bigger / partition and add it to raid and then sync it with other smaller disk after sync remove smaller disks?
<EriC^^> lord-ragnarock: the same thing i think
<lord-ragnarock> looks like updating everything to the latest?
<lord-ragnarock> 112MB. Not bad considering my HD's 16GB hahaha
<EriC^^> lord-ragnarock: :D
<lord-ragnarock> While that's going on, I feel like sharing what all this Mac can do now cause of Ubuntu :D
<lord-ragnarock> For one the USB card works, so now I can use my wireless keyboard and my wireless-N stick
<ca1hax> Hey Guys I have a laptop with Intel and Nvidia Drivers, I'm trying to use the open source driver for the nvidia card, but when I play games it uses the intel graphics, can I uninstall the intel graphics driver and only use the nvidia driver?
<mnms_> or should I ask on ubuntu-server about raid stuff?
<lord-ragnarock> And I can also use modern word processors and browse most of the modern web, except youtube cause it's only a 300MHz processor :)
<lord-ragnarock> 22 years of a happy life, and this computer's still living it
<anddam> Rhythmbox is not showing an ipod 2G connected to USB, both Files and Shotwell started and displayed their specific content tho'
<anddam> what could this be? I don't have a "device" entry on left column
<sobersabre> hi, dnsmasq questions.
<sobersabre> I have configured dnsmasq (IMHO properly). now when I'm using tools like dig, I can resolve things, if I'm using nslookup - it works. if I do getent hosts <short name> and even <fqdn> it works.
<tatertots> mnms_: in order to not have to ask a bunch of questions that may get vague answers do the following
<sobersabre> But if in ~/.ssh/config Under Hostname I have fqdn, and I'm trying to connect to it - it does not work.
<sobersabre> very weird.
<tatertots> mnms_: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<sobersabre> ideas are welcome.
<tatertots> mnms_: let me know when its done
<lord-ragnarock> EriC^^, Oh sweet! I got lightdm now :D
<lord-ragnarock> It's kind of a lower resolution than originally, but better than nothing
<anddam> also in nautilus I see the "Documents on MyIpod" entry but I'm not sure how that's mounted
<EriC^^> lord-ragnarock: great!
<anddam> is it the gvfsd-fuse I see for /run/user/<myuid>
<anddam> ?
<anddam> I'd like to cd into that folder but I don't get how
<lord-ragnarock> logging in to test
<mnms_> tatertots: have it
<tatertots> mnms_: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> mnms_: press enter, then share the url/link here
<tatertots> mnms_: that's a number 0 not the letter O btw
<lord-ragnarock> Looks like the whole update may have taken away xfce. let's install that real quick :P
<Aliekezhi> hi, is there a clean way to swap from ubuntu to ubuntu-mate (removing everything linked with Unity Dekstop, to avoid configuration mixing and to gain in disk space) ?
<EriC^^> Aliekezhi: there's no easy way to remove everything, sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop --autoremove     can get you a little close
<Popzi> How to diagnose adapter dropping?   > Installed Ubuntu, network and usb interfaces work by default   > usb interface keeps dropping, stays connected but doesn't get data
<B105PH3RE> ca1hax how did you install the nvidia drivers
<Popzi> B105PH3RE: Start > Additional Drivers, usually
<tatertots> mnms_: i'm all out of patience...but good luck with your endeavors ...take care
<B105PH3RE> Popzi: start doesn't exist in linux its usualy unity menu or whisker menu then additional drivers which I know but ca1hax has two drivers installed at once and I don't know how he did it
<badr_> how to calibre gamma
<Popzi> B105PH3RE: Yea sorry i read it as "How do you" my bad, most folk come from a Windows background though ;)
<one808> 123
<B105PH3RE> 456
<gianluca> hi guy
<azizLIGHT> i used to have a package libqt5gui5-gles but ever since i tried to upgrade to hwe stack, its been uninstalled/disappeared and cannot be installed anymore: Package libqt5gui5-gles is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. // E: Package 'libqt5gui5-gles' has no installation candidate
<badr> hello aziz
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: which ubuntu version?
<frankcant> ciao
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: 14.04
<frankcant> fuuuuu
<EriC^^> !info libqt5gui5-gles trusty
<ubottu> Package libqt5gui5-gles does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: looks like it was removed or something
<azizLIGHT> and because of me trying to enable hwe stack, now my notepadqq from ppa doesnt work either
<azizLIGHT> because it depends on libqt5gui5-gles
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052241/
<badr> slm aziz
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: how do i undo whatever hwe stack command did that disabled/killed all these packages
<azizLIGHT> i thought hwe stack was only suppose to upgrade kernel and x
<EriC^^> !Info libqt5svg5 trusty
<EriC^^> !info libqt5svg5 trusty
<ubottu> libqt5svg5 (source: qtsvg-opensource-src): Qt 5 SVG module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-1 (trusty), package size 114 kB, installed size 412 kB
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: what does sudo apt-get install libqt5svg5 do?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: btw this is my /var/log/apt/term.log where it shows these things being removed when i did the hwe stack command
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052249/
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: sudo apt-get install libqt5svg5 says http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052251/
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: and sudo apt-get install libqt5gui5 ?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: that one says http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052258/
<EriC^^> and sudo apt-get install libgbm1 ?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052268/
<EriC^^> !info libgl1-mesa-dri trusty
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.6 (trusty), package size 4685 kB, installed size 32777 kB
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i think it's a ppa thing
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: it expects version 11
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: my /var/log/apt/history.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052271/ and my var/log/apt/term.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052249/
<azizLIGHT> i can see it uninstalling a BUNCH of my packages in the hwe stack upgrade command
<azizLIGHT> and yes some might be from ppa. definitely notepadqq
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yes, i think it found dependency issues that won't be satisfied and started removing them
<EriC^^> maybe the ppa is made to work with trusty without the new xorg stuff so it just went bazerk
<EriC^^> why don't you install 16.04?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: well that kernel doesnt work for me, it hangs on boot when it tries to unlock my luks, so that hwe stack is useless for me
<azizLIGHT> how can i undo the hwe stack command and go back to the way things were
<azizLIGHT> and get back my ppas
<azizLIGHT> and notepadqq
<tatertots> azizLIGHT: just restore your system from the daily backups that you create as part of your disaster recovery plan or procedure
<tatertots> :)
<azizLIGHT> if only
<frankcant> weeee
<tatertots> azizLIGHT: wait...you don't have a disaster recovery plan or procedure do you?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: maybe switch the packages it removed and installed, get the list of packages it installed and the ones it removed and reverse stuff in one apt-get command
<bazhang> frankcant, ubuntu support issue?
<frankcant> ve puzza er culo
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, with PPA thats already a bell that cannot be unrung
<bazhang> frankcant, please take the random chatter to another channel, this is support only
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i think adding a + to the end of the package name installs it, so "sudo apt-get remove <hwe stuff> oldstuff1+ oldstuff2+ etc
<EriC^^> maybe it can figure it out
<badr> #b
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: use sed to clean up the line with the packages
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g' -e 's/,//g' /file    removes everything between the () and removes the comma
<azizLIGHT> so many packages rtemoved
<azizLIGHT> how can i replace the space with a + and space
<EriC^^> for the other ones instead of removing the , do sed -e 's/ ,/+/g'
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: heres the command that did everything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052312/ ... and heres the potential reversing command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052311/
<azizLIGHT> what do you think
<aladeen> hello friend next day my class have project and teacher saying "give me ur project in USB" i was thinking to give usb of full virus , i need ur help brother :) ?
<EriC^^> aladeen: that's a bad idea
<EriC^^> although funny
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: does it match do you think?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yeah
<EriC^^> give it a shot!
<aladeen> Eric^^ my teacher never miss chance of insulting me in stand of all student
<bazhang> !ot | aladeen
<ubottu> aladeen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: could u please try and compile the command and see if it matches mine ? before i attempt this
<EriC^^> aladeen: yeah some are like that, she probably doesn't get a lot of bed action ;)
<bazhang> aladeen, take the chit chat somewher else
<EriC^^> hopefully she's hot so it makes it up
<aladeen> yeah
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ok
<aladeen> bazhang how u breath ? when somebody insulting you in class for nothing then satisfying her ego
<bazhang> aladeen, this is not topical here at all
<bazhang> aladeen, so please stop and take the chit chat to some other place
<aladeen> rule are made for broke if u dont allow then ready for somebody else _ALADEEN
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052336/
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: sorry, it should be "remove" not install
<EriC^^> hmm why's mine longer?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: oh i used the "command line" line
<Lavinho> good morning
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: and you used the "install:" line
<azizLIGHT> i think
<azizLIGHT> yours is better, let me double check it
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: alright
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: im not sure why im still getting different
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: pastebin it
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: https://www.diffchecker.com/HOdAw4gA
<azizLIGHT> yours is on the right
<EriC^^> i think it's just the spaces
<azizLIGHT> i mean i can sit down and do it one by one
<azizLIGHT> but theres got to be a better way
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: it's correct, both are right
<EriC^^> the first one has an extra space between the packages, it's np
<azizLIGHT> really??
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> try it out, if you want you could run with apt-get -s for a simulation first
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: heres the apt-get -s http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052374/
<azizLIGHT> what do you think...
<sruli> where can i edit the keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu-gnome (command-line not gui)
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: looks very good!
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: it doesnt look like itll have errors right
<EriC^^> yeah
<azizLIGHT> i dont see the gles package in here though
<azizLIGHT> libqt5gui5-gles
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<azizLIGHT> is it a dependency in one of my ppa i guess?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yeah it doesn't seem to be part of the trusty rpo
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: maybe reinstalling the ppa will fix it afterwards
<azizLIGHT> wish me luck
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: good luck!
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: got some issues: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052559/
<azizLIGHT> line 3621 onwards i think
<azizLIGHT> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<azizLIGHT> also got a gui dialog error box complaining about http://i.imgur.com/yeNu6Qt.png
<azizLIGHT> oops. this is a better pic: http://i.imgur.com/g2RiwZG.png
<azizLIGHT> part 2: http://i.imgur.com/apO92xA.png
<azizLIGHT> part 3: http://i.imgur.com/rlL72nC.png
<azizLIGHT> part 4: http://i.imgur.com/eRXDOZu.png
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: should i reboot or do something before that
<anddam> I get banshee stuck when importing either media from a folder or the rythmbox library
<anddam> how can I get some further information on what's wrong? it's not printing anything relevant (actually, at all) in stdout
<sruli> where can i edit the keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu-gnome (command-line not gui)
<craptalk> sruli: did you check the setting already?
<sruli> craptalk: i want to edit it from command line not gui
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: is the xorg edgers ppa still installed?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: its installed yes
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<craptalk> sruli: maybe this -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/597395/how-to-set-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-from-terminal
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: what does apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri   give?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: when i did configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052609/
<joel___> can i have a regex for this pattern H/30 * * * *
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: the policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052612/
<joel___> ideally this is a cron
<craptalk> this is http://termbin.com/y8wk , my partition layout which is using gpt. my question is, since GPT permits upto 128 primary partition, can i just right away installing another OS in it, without doing manipulation first like when it was using MBR?
<Tazmain> Hi all, is there a way to install automake 1.13, apt-get install automake=1.13 is not found
<sruli> craptalk: thanks
<EriC^^> craptalk: yeah, you'll just need to shrink the partition and you can use the unallocated space for another OS
<craptalk> EriC^^: how to shrink?
<EriC^^> craptalk: boot a live usb and use gparted
<craptalk> since i just fresh installed my new OS for my whole space, is it going to be a problem with my current OS?
<craptalk> maybe shrink local disk C in windows assumingly?
<craptalk> is it good to do?
<craptalk> i got 1 TB
<craptalk> i put it all for my ubuntu-gnome currently
<ajay_> knj
<EriC^^> craptalk: i didnt understand
<EriC^^> craptalk: you wanna install windows and asking to shrink in the installer?
<craptalk> no
<craptalk> is it okay to shrink the already containing OS which my ubuntu-gnome?
<craptalk> which is*
<EriC^^> craptalk: yeah, it's np
<craptalk> i am afraid it will be issues like corrupted files or like so
<EriC^^> boot a live usb and use gparted to shrink it, not from the actual install that's running
<EriC^^> nah
<craptalk> alright
<craptalk> that sounds good
<aladeen> hei
<EriC^^> craptalk: always backup your important files first
<craptalk> damn, i just use windows for gaming, otherwise it is nothing for me to stay
<craptalk> hopefully linux like, would be promising in gaming-world in the future
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: do you need the xorg edgers ppa? it might help if it was removed
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i think i can remove it
<aladeen> gujju
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i use the semi-official ppa instead
<EriC^^> hey aladeen
<aladeen> yes eric^^
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: should i remove it?
<EriC^^> craptalk: yeah maybe one day soon
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: sure it 's worth a shot
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: how can i check if therse any packages installed from that ppa
<aladeen> sureshk how r u bro
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: this is the command ill use: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -C10 xorg-edgers
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: use ppa-purge it's better it also reverts the packages to the repo ones
<aladeen> koi indi wala
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: thers a decent amount from xorgedgers. i think this wasnt the case earlier
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052662/
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: ill use sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: alright
<aladeen> aizz
<Guest38261> hi how can i download this package? https://launchpad.net/~sergey-dryabzhinsky/+archive/ubuntu/php53/+build/11804935
<FinalX> you really don't want to
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: when i did the ppa-purge, i got a prompt about a solution to accept or not: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052686/
<FinalX> Guest38261: PHP 5.3 was native to Ubuntu 12.04 (precise), and its LTS status and security updates end in April this year, so little over a month from now. Third-party PPA's also stopped doing it and places that are making it available ignore security updates. PHP 5.3 has been end of support since august 14, 2014.
<FinalX> And before that it was already a year or two end of life.
<FinalX> Upgrade, now.
<Guest38261> FinalX: it's 2 days i'm working on trying to get sugar crm work so i'm not trying to play to have fun.... sugar crm ce works with php 5.2 5.3
<Guest38261> i have serious problems with php 7....
<FinalX> Upgrade, now. You should've upgraded in 2008.
<Guest38261> i need to know how to get that package or i'll ned exnial to use this : https://launchpad.net/~sergey-dryabzhinsky/+archive/ubuntu/php53/+build/11804935
<Guest38261> Finalx tired to explain Sugar crm 6.5 is the latest version and it's working with php 5.2 5.3... tired to explain to everyone
<FinalX> No, there's no explanation, use different software if you can't upgrade. The software should've been upgraded years ago.
<FinalX> Support has ended years ago. Security updates will no longer be done.
<FinalX> Upgrade, now.
<ikevin> Guest38261, install the ppa
<Guest38261> ikevin xerial not mine 16:10
<ikevin> Guest38261, there are packages for xenial, trusty or precise
<ikevin> https://launchpad.net/~sergey-dryabzhinsky/+archive/ubuntu/php53
<FinalX> Seriously, there's not a lot of incompatibilities between 5.3 and 5.6. Class inheritance and register_globals that have been off by default for a decade now.
<FinalX> I understand you have serious problems with 7, but 5.6 might work just fine.
<FinalX> And 5.6 on xenial is supported until what, 2021?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: hmm i'd abort it looks like it's removing a lot of packages that dont have anything to do with it
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: hmm
<FinalX> oh ehm, I'm sorry, xenial and up all have 7, of course (as they should..) .. Debian jessie instead then? or PPA 5.6?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: ill hit q then?
<azizLIGHT> or n
<EriC^^> yeah quit
<FinalX> alternatively, a lot of problems with 5.3 => 7.0 come from mysql_* being used; change that to mysqli_* stuff and it might already work :p
<azizLIGHT> ok, i aborted it
<FinalX> or install lxc and make a precise container :p
<ikevin> <FinalX> alternatively, a lot of problems with 5.3 => 7.0 come from mysql_* being used; change that to mysqli_* stuff and it might already work :p <== function mysql_connect ( ... ) { return mysqli_connect ( ... ); }
<FinalX> it's not just _connect.. and they're not identical, either :)
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: not sure what to do now :(
<FinalX> Guest38261: the link you gave states: BEWARE! PHP 5.3 is officially EOL. No security patches any more. Not recommended to use. Only if things (code) really bad. All users encouraged to switch to the most recent version!
<FinalX> Going back to my original point: Upgrade, now. Even that repository is not giving you security fixes anymore.
<FinalX> Situations like this is what causes so many problems in the world.
<FinalX> Unmaintained sites, unfixed PHP versions, thousands of sites exploited and DDoS'ing all over. People like me are the ones having to clean it up.
<FinalX> Had a 900mbit outgoing DDoS of a customer to an Isrealian embassy the other day because he hadn't upgraded his CMS for years. And then tried to tell us it was our fault :p
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B1 "Installed.*git"
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: result of that command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052738/
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B7 xorg-edgers | grep -B1 Installed
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: empty result
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: does dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B7 xorg-edgers     show anything?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: nope
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: aha i think ppa-purge removed it
<azizLIGHT> it must have
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try apt-cache policy libegl1-mesa
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052760/
<azizLIGHT> weird
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: it didn't revert the files though
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: let's work with the older paste you had that had the stuff
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052662/
<azizLIGHT> its listing the candidates
<azizLIGHT> so seems like we have to manually remove those packages and revert them to repo versions?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i have this til now http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052790/
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: this is the list of the packages that are using xorg-edgers http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052805/
<EriC^^> i wonder if we --reinstall if it would install the older version
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-neomagic
<azizLIGHT> hm
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i have a typo in the list, i removed the : before i386 by accident
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: did the reinstall work?
<azizLIGHT> trying it now
<EriC^^> updated list http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052829/
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052828/ E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: are you using the pc right now?
<azizLIGHT> yes i am
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: is it a 32bit pc?
<azizLIGHT> its 64 bit
<azizLIGHT> ive had to install some 32 bit stuff because of wine i think
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try to temporarily remove libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 so the dependencies get satisfied
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get purge libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 ?
<azizLIGHT> should i do that?
<Guest16243> Hi everyone, yesterday I launched the checkbox test then i canceled it and now I have a problem with the sound it makes parasitic noise on speakers and headset whenever I play music or a video, HELP PLEASE.
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: what does apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri:i386   give?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: earlier it was installed with version 11 before ppa-purge
<azizLIGHT> apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052857/
<azizLIGHT> i havent done sudo apt-get purge libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 yet
<azizLIGHT> shold i do it?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052867/ E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try sudo apt-get -f install    maybe it can fix it
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get -f install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, right
<EriC^^> nope just sudo apt-get -f install
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get -f install http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052874/
<azizLIGHT> i dont mind removeing crossover and wine
<raub> So I have a 16.04 box here and last night I turned both monitors off instead of letting them go to powersaving mode. This morning I am being told the second display is disabled and I have no signal going to it.
<mahakal> Someone up
<raub> Short of doing a Windows, anything I can do?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ok go for it
<mahakal> Hi guys
<EriC^^> hi mahakal
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: completed ok
<mahakal> i have some question about GRUB boot loader on ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ok, try to reinstall a package to see if it'll get the older version instead
<azizLIGHT> like this one? sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<azizLIGHT> ok
<mahakal> I have installed grub-pc package in order to update grub
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052881/
<EriC^^> mahakal: why are you updating grub?
<paws> my /boot is full, can somebody tell me what can i delete from here: http://pastebin.ca/3771224
<mahakal> because there was a lot confusion
<mahakal> like
<mahakal> when i interrupt the boot process it shows "grub 2.." but manually checking it was giving "grub 0.97"
<mahakal> now grub-pc has been successfully installed
<mahakal> but
<mahakal> it is not active
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i think it's still trying to get the xorg-edgers version somehow
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: it still is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052886/
<EriC^^> paws: type "uname -r"   what kernel are you running right now?
<azizLIGHT> do i need to do a sudo apt-get update?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yes
<Trion> I have dual booted Windows 10 and Ubuntu, sometimes when I start the bootloading screen for selecting the OS doesn't work. It starts to work if I use Windows for a while and then restart the laptop
<EriC^^> mahakal: aha
<paws> EriC^^: 4.4.0-63-generic
<mahakal> boot/grub/grub.cfg  and boot/grub/main.lst exist at same time
<mahakal> so i think there is one last step that i am missing for completely installing the new version
<EriC^^> mahakal: try "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: after sudo apt-get update, i tried apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeon and i still got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052893/
<Trion> Any permanent solution for the grub screen?
<EriC^^> paws: ok, type "ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> Trion: what do you mean by it doesn't work?
<Trion> Keyboard keys do not give any response
<mahakal> Eric : i have done that
<mahakal> how to submit that however?
<paws> http://termbin.com/7c0t
<mahakal> Eric : Are you there ?
<EriC^^> mahakal: copy and paste the link here
<mahakal> i have done that...but there is no submit button
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i'm pretty stumped
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i got an idea, try to remove the package
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<EriC^^> mahakal: did it give you a link http://termbin.com/something ?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i still have a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xorg-edgers-ppa-trusty.list
<mahakal> yup
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: it's commented out though inside the file no?
<sobersabre> hi. is the kvm shipped with ubuntu 16.04 good to run windows10 64bit ? any special things I should be aware of ?
<mahakal> and i click it ..chrome open with the dpkg output pasted there
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: ah yea it is
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok copy the link here, highlight it then press here the middle mouse button to paste
<mahakal> http://termbin.com/04o7
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: it wants to remove a bunch of stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052915/
<EriC^^> paws: sudo apt-get purge --autoremove vmlinuz-4.4.0-{21,45,47,51,53,57,59,62}-generic
<EriC^^> paws: sorry typo
<EriC^^> paws: sudo apt-get purge --autoremove linux-image-4.4.0-{21,45,47,51,53,57,59,62}-generic
<tcpdump> Hey everyone
<tcpdump> Anyone ever run Ubuntu on a surface tablet?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: should i do it
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yes it's just deleting the 3 packages at the bottom
<azizLIGHT> done
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ok, try to reinstall them now
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<azizLIGHT> im checking the apt-cache policy, and i dont see the git thing
<EriC^^> nice
<azizLIGHT> looks like we found a way
<azizLIGHT> installed those 3
<EriC^^> nice!
<mahakal> Congrats azizLIGHT
<paws> thanx a lot EriC^^
<mahakal> Eric: the url is http://termbin.com/04o7
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: now i guess the idea is to remove the xorg-edgers packages and install the old ones with it still working
<EriC^^> paws: no problem
<proxx_> I have a Corosync node which returns to status pending after reboot,  anyone any idea how to autostart it ?
<proxx_> pcs cluster start works, just not automated
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: heres a bit of the log of that 3 install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052928/
<tcpdump> ubuntu does have tablet support (touchscreen)?
<Welastevil> hi folks!
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok, type sudo apt-get purge grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub
<Welastevil> Im a bit worried about something....
<Welastevil> I used the 'ifconfig' command...
<Welastevil> and the output was too long
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/8qrrBuQt
<Welastevil> but I don't realy understood why...
<mahakal> EriC : ARE you sure..as this can be risky
<mahakal> ?
<Welastevil> could someone give me some help to understand the output?
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/8qrrBuQt
<tcpdump> Welastevil: why is that too ling?
<Welastevil> too ling?
<Welastevil> what do you mean?
<tcpdump> fw0: is an interface, and then everything below that is the attributes of the adapter.
<tcpdump> lo0: , for example, is your loopback.
<tcpdump> Its ip address is 127.0.0.1, etc.
<Welastevil> ok...
<Welastevil> but is there something wrong?
<tcpdump> en1, for example, would be your first phsyical ethernet adapter.
<Welastevil> usually the output was short than it
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: i got dc
<tcpdump> Depends on what you're trying to do...
<EriC^> mahakal: did the command work?
<Welastevil> mm
<azizLIGHT> EriC^: oh oops
<Welastevil> I was trying just check it to use 'ncmatrix'
<tcpdump> it looks like your ethernet adapter is connected, with IP 192.168.0.101?
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: the paste looks great
<azizLIGHT> EriC^: last line you said was EriC^^ │ mahakal: ok, type sudo apt-get purge grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: maybe the trick with the remove and package1+ package2+ might work here
<mahakal> its going to remove something ..The line goes as """" The following packages will be REMOVED:
<mahakal>   grub* grub-efi-amd64* grub-efi-amd64-bin*
<mahakal> ""
<mahakal> should i let it do this ?
<Welastevil> ncmatrix -b -u 10 -I eth1 -T magenta -R red
<Welastevil> this command isnt working
<tcpdump> Welastevil: wth are you actually trying to achieve?
<Welastevil> it says that I need to find out about my connection using ifconfig
<tcpdump> or you just playing?
<LuMint> hi guys. i'm running 3.13.0.-107 kernel and now I see that 3.13.0-108 is available. Where do I look for the changelog?
<tcpdump> Im trying to understand what you're trying to achieve.
<mahakal> Eric^ : should i go for that ?
<Welastevil> kida playing with this ncmatrix
<tcpdump> man ncmatrix
<LuMint> tcpdump: i'm just looking for the changelog for 3.13.0-108
<tcpdump> sorry LuMint that was for Welastevil
<EriC^> mahakal: yes
<LuMint> ah ok
<LuMint> could anybody please enlighten me on 3.13.0-108? I wonder if I should install it, can't find any info on the release.
<tarball> hello community! is it possible to recover data that was saved on live dvd in the previous session?
<tarball> does i.e. Testdisk work on dvd?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^: so do i want to remove and reinstall these same packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052829/
<ersandro> tarball: nope
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: who knows, http://termbin.com/8knv
<EriC^> it might just work maybe
<mahakal> Eric^: these are the last line from output of that command :::
<mahakal> Removing grub (0.97-29ubuntu66) ...
<mahakal> Purging configuration files for grub (0.97-29ubuntu66) ...
<mahakal> Removing grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-9) ...
<mahakal> Purging configuration files for grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-9) ...
<mahakal> ucfr: Association belongs to grub-pc, not grub-efi-amd64
<tcpdump> LuMint: found this via the google machine: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+changelog
<Welastevil> do you have any idea why is the output of 'ifconfig' is so long?
<tcpdump> Welastevil: I just explained that...
<Aliekezhi> hi, my ubuntu can't start anymore and is trying to start lightdm in a loop with failure forever, any idea how I can stop the boot and manually start a X session ?
<Welastevil> sorry...
<tarball> no hope?
<tcpdump> You have  a ton of interfaces.
<Welastevil> mm I sse
<LuMint> tcpdump: thanks a lot!
<tcpdump> Some physical, some virtual.
<Aliekezhi> (by the way, no other tty than F1 are up)
<Welastevil> and it is not necessary right?
<tcpdump> well, it depends...
<EriC^> mahakal: if you need to paste stuff go to http://paste.ubuntu.com cause the bot would ban you if you do longer lines
<Welastevil> depends about what?
<tcpdump> i saw a tunnel interface, which is typically a vpn client.
<tcpdump> Do you need a VPN client?
<mahakal> oh ok ..i would take care from now
<Welastevil> nope
<Welastevil> so...ca I swich it off?
<LuMint> there's one thing I've been meaning to ask. There's a new CVE out there, expoiting DCCP. I'd like to turn it off. Will creating /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dccp.conf and adding the 4 lines to it do? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-6074.html
<tcpdump> I mean, only you know if you need all those interfaces.
<Welastevil> yes...I dont need..not really
<EriC^> mahakal: try dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999      again to see the output now
<mahakal> ok
<Welastevil> I think that I put that by accident
<tcpdump> Welastevil: typically you need to uninstall whatever created the interfaces.
<Welastevil> how to erase that?
<EriC^> Aliekezhi: does the guest account work?
<Welastevil> mmm I ssee
<azizLIGHT> EriC^: maybe it needs to be done in 2 seperate steps, remove and hten install? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052978/
<Welastevil> Can it make some damage or make my pc slow...or intenet cnnections slow or doesnt really metter?
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: yup seems so
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: i hope it doesn't want to remove a bunch of other stuff though
<mahakal> Eric^: http://termbin.com/v3fy
<tcpdump> Welastevil: are you asking if there's any risk in removing interfaces arbitrarily?  The answer is, of course.
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: try with -s first
<EriC^> mahakal: it looks good, run "sudo update-grub" for good measure
<Welastevil> nope
<mahakal> Eric^:OK
<Welastevil> Im asking if its f let it be what ever it may be inactive...
<Welastevil> just leting it there....nao worries about this long output?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^: when i try to remove only: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052991/
<tarball> but there are proprietary software to recover data from live dvd..is there really no tool to do it on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: not much going on there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052995/
<EriC^^> tarball: live dvd or live usb?
<EriC^^> tarball: you mean you have a live usb that has persistence and you want to recover the data from there?
<mahakal> EriC^: i have done that url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052996/
<mahakal> EriC^: i have done that url is paste.ubuntu.com/24052996/
<Razva> one of the things I enjoy with Microsoft RDC is the fact that the remote desktop "syncs" with the local device: same resolution, sound etc. is there any VNC app that can do this for Ubuntu/Lubuntu?
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, I don't have access to my login session
<alkisg> Razva, have you seen x2go?
<Razva> alkisg: I'm on a Mac, I can see that x2g has a Mac client
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, I only see the ubuntu logo and can see the message of lightdm trying to start forever while pressing F1
<EriC^^> Aliekezhi: oh ok
<EriC^^> so the login screen never appears
<darksa> ccc
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, I would like to interrupt this and be able to have a terminal access
<tarball> Eric^^ I wish it were that :) no, it is a live dvd
<EriC^^> Aliekezhi: try ctrl+alt+f1
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, I'm already there
<EriC^^> tarball: aha, that's pretty interesting
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, but no login is asked, I see for ever the message [FAILED] failed to start lightdm
<tarball> Eric^^ do you think it's worth a try with testdisk?
<EriC^^> tarball: not sure what to suggest for it except maybe try photorec or testdisk, there are a lot of tools for data recovery in ubuntu
<Welastevil> if not...its ok... i dont think it an mean any harm...
<tarball> Eric^^ I never had experience with these on a dvd, I hope one of them works
<EriC^^> tarball: try to join ##linux and ask there as well, they might know about it
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: what else should i try
<EriC^^> mahakal: aha, something is a little weird about the efi there
<anddam> can I emulate middle button on a laptop?
<anddam> I'd like to alt-resize my windows like I used with an actual 3-buttons mouse
<alkisg> tarball: you ran a live dvd and created a document or something, and you saved it to ram, and now you want to find it again after reboot???
<anddam> or, rebind the resize action to alt-right click maybe
<EriC^^> mahakal: can you type        (ls /sys/firmware/efi; sudo parted -l; cat /etc/fstab) |& nc termbin.com 9999     ?
<mahakal> ok
<EriC^^> thanks
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, well actually I used the recovery mode, that's the only way I found to have an access
<erwin> hello guys
<mahakal> Ok done that
<mahakal> http://termbin.com/szpc
<EriC^^> Aliekezhi: aha, the logs for lightdm might show some info about the problem, they're in /var/log/lightdm   also try using an older kernel if it happened after a restart
<easyOnMe> hi everyone
<EriC^^> mahakal: aha, you need to install grub-efi cause you're using uefi
<easyOnMe> I know this is a no no but just now
<easyOnMe> I just shutdown my linux because my browser hang up and the whole laptop hang up too
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, I'm really astonished that a simple error with session/DM blocks everything like this...Usually it's possible (on other distributions :p) to change tty and startx manually etc
<easyOnMe> While that happened I was installing netbeans
<Aliekezhi> EriC^^, ty for the log path
<EriC^^> mahakal: type sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin; sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<tarball> alkisg, I saved it on 'Documents' folder of the live ubuntu dvd-
<easyOnMe> so I do not know how to continue the installation from where it left off
<easyOnMe> any command I can use to continue the unfinished installation
<alkisg> tarball: this is in RAM, not in a hard disk. RAM by definition gets erased when the power is lost (reboots etc)
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: is it even safe for me to reboot at this point
<alkisg> tarball: the live DVD uses the DVD and the computer RAM to "emulate" a writeable system, so anything that you save on desktop etc in the live session, end up in RAM, and are completely lost on reboots
<tarball> alkisg, there is no such thing as RAM data recovery?
<alkisg> tarball: after reboot, no, not really
<tarball> alkisg..oh
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: maybe if you remove them one by one it won't much of a problem? hold on
<mahakal> Eric^: done
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok, try "sudo grub-install; sudo update-grub"
<LuMint> There's a new CVE out there, expoiting DCCP. I'd like to turn it off. Will creating /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dccp.conf and adding the 4 lines to it do? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-6074.html
<LuMint> in short, how do I disable DCCP?
<alkisg> easyOnMe: usually "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" are enough, and if it needs something more like dpkg --configure -a, it will prompt you to run it
<mahakal> Eric when grub-pc is not removd,it said "if you remove grub-pc the system will not reboot next time until you have new config file"
<mahakal> so choose no to remove it
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: save this file http://termbin.com/71rt
<mahakal> did i do wrong..
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: then try    for i in $(cat filehere); do sudo apt-get purge "$i"; done    see what happens
<easyOnMe> alkisg: you mean it will continue the unfinished netbeans installation I happened to disrupt when I shutdown my laptop with a long press
<alkisg> easyOnMe: yes
<EriC^^> mahakal: hmm, did the last command work correctly?
<EriC^^> sudo grub-install; sudo update-grub ?
<easyOnMe> alkisg: I see ok let me do that then and I will update you after
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> alkisg: no it did not work
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: how do i save a log of that, output is too long for scrollback
<easyOnMe> netbeans installation never continued
<alkisg> easyOnMe: "did not work" is too generic, what was the output?
<mahakal> Eric^^;connection is slow.i dont think i will be able to do the update dist now
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: it should be in /var/log/apt/term.log
<EriC^^> mahakal: that only updates grub
<mahakal> so update-dist can be avoided
<EriC^^> mahakal: yeah, just sudo grub-install; sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> it's important for booting
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: should i go Y on all the questions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053089/
<alkisg> easyOnMe: what's the output of dpkg -l netbeans? do you see that it's installed? did you try to install it with apt-get install netbeans, or by some other way?
<easyOnMe> alkisg: I installed it by downloading the file from netbeans
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i think ffmpeg is from ppa, kodi is from ppa and dont mind removing it, nuvlaplayer same, dont mind removing, vlc shouldnt be from ppa, but easily reinstallable,
<alkisg> easyOnMe: that's not a proper method; run sudo apt-get install netbeans instead
<easyOnMe> alkisg: I followed this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/10/netbeans-8-2-released-how-to-install-it-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: it wants to remove other stuff, i guess we could play along then reinstall the stuff it wants to remove, i can't think of a way otherwise
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: its gonna be a big list im guessing
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yeah
<easyOnMe> alkisg: dpkg -l netbeans
<anddam> this is the debug log of rhythmbox while pluggin the ipod in, I'm not sure what's happening with udev https://gist.github.com/anddam/4f1cfe94adf702487ff6caa20f674c7b
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053096/
<anddam> any hint appreciated
<alkisg> easyOnMe: we don't support custom installers here, use the version that is shipped by ubuntu
<alkisg> easyOnMe: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<mahakal> EriC^ : that command work cleanly "No error reported"
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: maybe the stuff is a little redundant and after a few packages it stops wanting to remove so many (hopefully)
<easyOnMe> I see
<EriC^^> mahakal: great, type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"     lastly
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: im seeing a change in tone here. its wanting to install stuff now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053107/
<mahakal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053109/
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i'd abort it's getting pretty huge
<EriC^^> it wants to remove libreoffice and other stuff!
<azizLIGHT> okay, and those things are lts-utopic
<mahakal> EriC : http://termbin.com/vwpn
<craptalk> is there any command option on apt-get install, on which enable to download dependencies on itself? automatically? instead of giving stderr to the user and let the user do it manually?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: maybe by using some other means we can force it to just remove the xorg stuff we want without removing the others?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: like using dpkg or some apt option?
<craptalk> i was trying install vlc and some dependencies are missing
<azizLIGHT> im not sure
<craptalk> yes
<EriC^^> craptalk: it does that by default usually
<craptalk> anyway, i install it in .deb form, not apt-get install
<craptalk> i download that myself
<easyOnMe> alkisg: there is this message that says
<easyOnMe> The installer lock file exisist at /home/jboy/.nbi/.nbilock
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok, type sudo apt-get purge grub-pc-bin
<craptalk> but everytime i tried it in form of .deb, and do dpkg -i, it would leave the error of dpendencies
<easyOnMe> I believe that this is the one that has not finished or completed the netbeans installation
<easyOnMe> what shall I do now
<EriC^^> craptalk: yeah dpkg doesn't satisfy dependencies i think
<alkisg> easyOnMe: for custom installers, you would need to ask in the respective software support channel; e.g. #netbeans
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: what is the main problem here, so that i may describe it later to others?
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<EriC^^> craptalk: i think sudo apt /path/to/deb can install .deb files and it might satisfy dependencies too, not sure
<craptalk> kinda boring to do it manually, moreover, it would be more than one required dpndencies
<craptalk> really? i can use apt into downloaded .deb file?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: my understanding is that some of my packages are being gotten from a ppa and we are trying to restore them to ubuntu repo versions, but without success and dependency problems
<mahakal> EriC^^ : done URl is : http://termbin.com/cilx
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yes, the xorg packages are the xorg-edgers version, and the ppa has been removed but we need to downgrade the packages as well
<ikevin> craptalk, yes
<craptalk> ikevin: i just knew it. altho dpkg is technically apt also
<craptalk> gotta try it out
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: mainly we need to see a way to downgrade the packages without using remove then install so it doesn't start wants to remove other stuff in the process
<craptalk> but could you explain the basic difference of these commands two?
<craptalk> maybe how they behave while we installing the pkg or something?
<alkisg> EriC^^, azizLIGHT, to install a specific version, use apt install package=version
<easyOnMe> anyone here knows how to unlock a file
<craptalk> easyOnMe: how do you mean?
<azizLIGHT> alkisg: this will work on downgradeS?
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: yes
<mahakal> EriC^^ : what to do now
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: apt policy package => see the available versions, apt install package=version => downgrade
<azizLIGHT> so EriC^^ i just have to look at the xorg-edgers packages and see the ubuntu repo version tag and use apt install of the ubuntu-repo-version
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try alkisg 's suggestion
<azizLIGHT> of that package
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yeah the list is here http://termbin.com/71rt
<easyOnMe> There is this message: The installer lock file exisist at /home/jboy/.nbi/.nbilock
<easyOnMe> I am trying to install netbeans
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<easyOnMe> because I force shutdown my laptop earlier because it hang up
<EriC^^> is it still installed and is it still the xorg-edgers version?
<easyOnMe> so the netbeans installation that was in progress never completed the installation at all
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: Installed: 1:1.0.11+git20141030.3fb97d78-0ubuntu0sarvatt~trusty2
<EriC^^> mahakal: it looks good, you can try rebooting if you want
<craptalk> easyOnMe: maybe there was some currently running process
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: this is the ubuntu repo version: 1:1.0.10-1ubuntu2 0
<easyOnMe> craptalk: yes at that time when I shutdown
<easyOnMe> so now I am trying to install again netbeans
<easyOnMe> but the wizard gave me that message
<easyOnMe> that I just pasted
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: aha, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau=1:1.0.10-1ubuntu2
<craptalk> and that process still there, or at least became zombie
<azizLIGHT> is it apt-get or apt
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: alkisg said apt
<easyOnMe> craptalk: so what can I do
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: apt in newer ubuntu versions, apt-get in all versions
<azizLIGHT> sweet: The following packages will be DOWNGRADED:
<mahakal> EriC^^ : ok its going to be really serious..but one last question ..Typing "grub" in terminal says "grub :command not found "
<easyOnMe> delete that file what was locked
<azizLIGHT> Installed: 1:1.0.10-1ubuntu2
<azizLIGHT> neat!!!
<EriC^^> mahakal: yes, that's normal
<azizLIGHT> thats one down, many to go
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: nice!
<mahakal> ok..and how to contact you if something goes bad
<EriC^^> !cookie | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<alkisg> Haha, thanks EriC^^ I was hungry :D
<anddam> can I install server from Desktop image?
<azizLIGHT> !cookie | alkisg
<azizLIGHT> lol i cant give cookies
<EriC^^> mahakal: use your phone or a live usb to get back here from http://webchat.freenode.net
<EriC^^> alkisg: :D
<alkisg> azizLIGHT:  Maybe the bot doesn't want to make me toooo fat... :D
<Andrew> hi
<azizLIGHT> heh
<mahakal> EriC^^ : after removing grub-bin ..you did not ask me to do "grub install ; update grub"etc
<azizLIGHT> how do i run through this list and find apt-cache policy ubnutu repo versions, and then run apt-get install *package*=*ubuntu_version*
<azizLIGHT> i can do it one by one but id rather not
<EriC^^> mahakal: yes it's not required, that just removes the packages from the system but grub is already installed in the efi partition and everywhere else from earlier
<compdoc> anddam, dont think ive seen that option
<mahakal> ok ..going to do bootinh
<EriC^^> mahakal: if you want you can run sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin
<easyOnMe> how will I know whether my ubuntu os got corrupted due to forced shutdown via long ppress of the power button
<EriC^^> it won't harm at all
<easyOnMe> I mean will I be creating severe damage with what I did
<mahakal> EriC : whats your final advice
<ikevin> easyOnMe, yes you can
<EriC^^> mahakal: run the command above, then try rebooting
<murks_> Hi there
<murks_> I have problems getting a uefi system to boot
<murks_> can someone here help?
<mahakal> ok
<murks_> installing was no problem but I can't get the grub menu
<EriC^^> murks_: what's happening?
<user333> does anyone here use geary
<user333> ?
<EriC^^> murks_: what model pc?
<user333> I'd like to know where the full options for geary are.
<user333> I know in the top right corner there are some settings, but it's like 5 or 6 settings. There must be more settings, somewhere, right?
<murks_> EriC^^: acer something, here is a bootinfo paste: http://paste2.org/zD5O0HHV
<mahakal> EriC^^ : should i run "grub install ; update grub"
<mahakal> now
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: can you paste a sample of "apt-cache policy xorg-package" ?
<EriC^^> murks_: acer's have a uefi trust option that has to be enabled first
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: which one
<murks_> EriC^^: meaning? I managed to disable secureboot
<EriC^^> murks_: it comes up after enabling the admin password
<anddam> compdoc: downloading the server install image meanwhile
<faLUCE> hello. On 16.04 I created a hotspot wifi connection with a tplink usb nic, using network manager. I can see the connection listed in ifconfig (wlxf4f26d110211 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f4:f2:6d:11:02:11)  but I can't see it in the wifi available networks. What can I do?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: any one will do
<mahakal> EriC^^ : should i run "grub install ; update grub" now
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053264/
<mahakal> or should go for booting
<azizLIGHT> i tried to downgrade libgl1-mesa-glx to ubunto repo version but it wont budge? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053243/
<EriC^^> mahakal: sure, run "sudo update-grub"
<anddam> anyone about the udev question? I'm pretty lost there
<EriC^^> it's ok without grub-install
<murks_> ok, found something, will look that up in uefi
<mahakal> ok
<alkisg> azizLIGHT:  apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | awk 'NR >= 6 { print $2 }') |   awk '/^[^ ]/    { split($1, a, ":"); pkg = a[1] } nextline == 1 { nextline = 0; printf("%-40s %-50s %s\n", pkg, $2, $3) }   /\*\*\*/      { nextline = 1 }' | grep status
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: this is a list of packages that don't come from your sources.list
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: i.e. the ones that you need to downgrade
<mahakal> ok
<mahakal> going for boot.Good luck
<EriC^^> alkisg: he wants to downgrade the xorg-edgers one right now
<murks_> the boot-repair tool fails http://paste2.org/BUEc1WOz
<EriC^^> alkisg: this is the list he has of the packages that have its stuff http://termbin.com/71rt
<azizLIGHT> alkisg: EriC^^ this is whats not from sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053282/
<alkisg> EriC^^: I don't know which of his packages come from that ppa, and that command above will tell us...
<azizLIGHT> and the first legitimate one libgl1-mesa-glx, wont downgrade
<EriC^^> alkisg: we kind of went through it earlier getting the packages
<alkisg> EriC^^: ok. azizLIGHT, it looks like you haven't ran apt dist-upgrade recently, so that list isn't accurate.
<EriC^^> alkisg: oh ok
<EriC^^> i see what you meant, it gives packages that dont have a source repo
<alkisg> Yup
<EriC^^> thought you meant it lists all the packages that are from ppa's installed
<azizLIGHT> i had run dist-upgrade and was on 14.0.4.5 and then i did upgrade to hwe stack using the multiarch command
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: what's the output of apt policy ppa-purge? Why doesn't it come from stock ubuntu?
<azizLIGHT> then the kernel didnt work for me (hang on luks passphrase entry), so i wanted to downgrade back to how everything ws, because i noticed that half of my things disappeared and were uninstalled: notepadqq for instance
<azizLIGHT> alkisg: it looks like when i did hwe stack upgrade, it upgraded everything to xorg-edgers versions along with half of hwe stack or something
<azizLIGHT> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053292/
<mahakal> EriC^^: boot was successfull
<EriC^^> mahakal: great!
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: ok, so it would be nice to downgrade that one too, i.e. everything in that list
<mahakal> but i did not saw the grub2 welcome screen
<EriC^^> mahakal: do you have 2 OS installed?
<mahakal> no
<azizLIGHT> alkisg: right, im trying but i cannot downgrade libgl1-mesa-glx. the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053243/
<EriC^^> mahakal: it's usually hidden unless you hold shift when the pc starts, or if there's 2 OS
<EriC^^> mahakal: you can make it appear always if you want
<murks_> thanks EriC^^ , boots now
<alkisg> azizLIGHT: some packages have dependencies on the same version of other packages, so it's best to use a big apt install package1=version package2=version for all of them, not run them one by one
<azizLIGHT> i see
<mahakal> EriC^^: i think ubuntu uses both grubs..Because before installing grub2 i sometime hold shift during boot and the grub 2 was shown at top..but when checking the version on command  line it used to show 0.97
<ppf> mahakal: which version ?
<ppf> ubuntu uses grub2
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: how did you make this list. can you do it so it also adds the ubuntu candidate under it
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052790/
<mahakal> Now :grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.12
<mahakal> Before : 0.97
<Razva> alkisg: except x2go, which doesn't really works properly on macOS, is there any other option?
<ppf> mahakal: before what?
<alkisg> Razva, I've never used macos so I wouldn't know, try to see if there's a #macos channel in freenode
<mahakal> Before installing grub-pc
<EriC^^> murks_: great, no problem
<azizLIGHT> btw, xorg-edgers ppa says "WARNING: Do not use this PPA with enabled HWE stack."
<mahakal> ppf : the strange thing is that typing grub on terminal now produce the message : the package grub is not installed
<alkisg> mahakal: ubuntu has both the old grub 0.97 package and the new grub2 package. But noone uses the old grub 0.97 package nowadays
<EriC^^> mahakal: maybe, the old grub package was installed, it had also the config files left
<alkisg> mahakal: so if you run apt install grub, you get the old one, and if you run apt install grub-pc, you get the new one
<mahakal> oo
<EriC^^> mahakal: the grub package is the old legacy grub
<mahakal> but i have both file install ..that is menu.lst is still in right folder..So how to know that which grub version is used by the booting process
<EriC^^> mahakal: do you still have menu.lst ?
<alkisg> mahakal: dpkg -l '*grub*' | grep ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<mahakal> yup
<LuMint> There's a new CVE out there, expoiting DCCP. I'd like to turn it off. Will creating /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dccp.conf and adding the 4 lines to it do? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-6074.html HOw do I disable DCCP in Ubuntu 14.04?
<mahakal> its still there
<EriC^^> mahakal: right now it should be using the grub.cfg one
<alkisg> menu.lst doesn't get erased when removing the old grub
<mahakal> alkisg : http://termbin.com/trvy
<alkisg> mahakal: see, you don't have a packaged called "grub" installed, with version "0.97"
<EriC^^> mahakal: if it says the proper version at the top then you should be good
<mahakal> Eric^^ : but how to confirm that
<mahakal> ok
<ppf> LuMint: just upgrade your syste
<ppf> m
<ppf> the CVE has been fixed yesterday
<Pici> LuMint: That page suggests that it was fixed already
<mahakal> EriC^^ : i mean some type of echo statement that i can put in grub.cfg to confirm
<mahakal> ?
<LuMint> Pici: i'm running 14.04. And I'm sure I didn't receive the update.
<alkisg> mahakal: grub 0.97 cannot read grub.cfg, it can only read menu.lst
<Pici> LuMint: What kernel version are you on?
<ppf> LuMint: fixed kernel packages are available. just upgrade them
<ppf> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mahakal> ohh...alkisg u r right
<Pici> LuMint: If you were using one of the hwe stack kernels, make sure that you're using one that hasn't reached its EOL.
<magalhaes> hello
<LuMint> Pici: 3.13.0-107
<LuMint> ppf: according to the 3.13.0-108 changelog it doesn't deal with the CVE.
<LuMint> ppf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+changelog
<ppf> 3.13.0.110.118
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: what was the command to find pckages which are from xorg edgers again
<LuMint> ppf: i have 3.13.0.110 in the list, but I'm not sure if it's 110.118
<LuMint> ppf: how can I found it out and also where do i find the changelog for it?
<ppf> dpkg -s linux-image-generic
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: this is the list http://termbin.com/71rt
<LuMint> ppf: dpkg-query: package 'linux-image-generic' is not installed and no information is available
<LuMint> weird
<LuMint> ppf: do you mean I should Install .110 first?
<craptalk_> is it normal for laptop running ubuntu-gnome, to last 2-3 hours?
<craptalk_> activites are coding, browsing, streaming
<LuMint> craptalk_: power saving packages installed?
<craptalk_> LuMint: how to check?
<craptalk_> but, is it normal?
<craptalk_> i check that laptop lasting around 5 hours is normal
<craptalk_> i think ubuntu-gnome has some heavy animations which could effect the power
<LuMint> craptalk_: apropos power
<LuMint> craptalk_: apropos energy
<LuMint> craptalk_: apropos saving
<ppf> LuMint: no... just
<ppf> run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LuMint> ppf: will that upgrade me to Ubuntu 16?
<craptalk_> ppf: what essential explanatin would that be?
<ppf> LuMint: no
<ppf> it will upgrade your kernel
<ppf> craptalk_: ECONTEXT?
<Razva>  one of the things I enjoy with Microsoft RDC is the fact that the remote desktop "syncs" with the local device: same resolution, sound etc. is there any VNC app that can do this for Ubuntu/Lubuntu, except x2go?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i downgraded those in the list to ubuntu repo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053421/
<azizLIGHT> now what shall i do
<azizLIGHT> i am pretty sure a lot of my packages have gone missing, and some are still on some kind of git
<azizLIGHT> how do i do apt-cache policy of all packages on system
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: good job!
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" { print $2 }' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -C10 someppa
<mahakal> EriC^^ : i want to try REMnux disro based on ubuntu .But instead of providing ISO image its downlid file is "virtual appliance file in ova format"..How can i use it on ubuntu 14.04
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: thanks, working through the mess bit by bit :P
<craptalk> my RAM is 8 gb, but linux says it 7,2. how does it possible? is it being used by other things related to RAM requirement?
<EriC^^> mahakal: download the file then load it in virtualbox
<mcphail> craptalk: do you have integrated graphics?
<mahakal> EriC^^ : My laptop is 4gb ram ,pentiium quad core SO which would be good choice virtualBox vs VMware .
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: how can i find from this those packages who are not Installed: ubuntu
<bekks> mahakal: The one you like more.
<EriC^^> mahakal: i've never tried vmware, i think they should be similar in performance, virtualbox works nicely for me though
<mahakal> EriC^^ : on web i have learnt that virtualbox  put far less burden on cpu than vmware
<EriC^^> mahakal: aha, interesting
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: you want all packages from any ppa's?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: yes im trying to find all non-ubuntu packages. and see if they need to go back to ubuntu version or not
<azizLIGHT> so that includes : installed: none
<mahakal> EriC^^ : but you know thing would have been more nice if i could dual boot REMnux  and ubuntu.Because in virtualization RAM is divided..and system get slow
<azizLIGHT> and git and xorg edgers and anything else
<EriC^^> mahakal: i think you can
<mahakal> EriC^^ :Aha what does this mean :  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24053542/
<EriC^^> mahakal: https://remnux.org/docs/distro/get/#install-remnux-on-an-existing-system
<EriC^^> it says it can allow you to install on a physical host
<mahakal> EriC^^: BINGO we share same material with different mean
<mahakal> EriC^^: installing on a physical host mean i can have option to dual boot selecting from grub menu ??
<EriC^^> mahakal: i think it means that remnux is like an addition that can be added to any ubuntu system, they usually give the iso that's based on ubuntu + remnux, you can use the install script to add remnux to an already installed ubuntu
<mahakal> means like any other software like wireshark,nmap,geany ??
<EriC^^> mahakal: you can install it on top of your current ubuntu, or if you want a separate system you could install another ubuntu (dual boot) and run the install script there and it would make it with remnux
<EriC^^> mahakal: it does some modifications to ubuntu, software, maybe some settings, etc
<mahakal> Eric^^ : ok.SO can i do this : booting an ubuntu system from usb the runnig that script in this environment?
<EriC^^> yeah you can do that, or make a live usb that has persistence
<EriC^^> this is the script it runs https://remnux.org/get-remnux.sh it looks like it installs lots of software and some settings
<pavlos> craptalk, 8 GB should show as 7.7 GiB (multiplier is 1024 instead of 1000).
<Aliekezhi> what process is taking care of updating networks share in "real time" by default on Ubuntu ? Is it avahi ?
<lerner> does ubuntu by default delete all old kernels if I execute sudo apt-get autoremove but the 2 newest ones?
<mahakal> EriC^^: consider the scenario : you boot ubuntu from usb..install wireshark on it..the next time you boot from usb ..Will wireshark be there or not ?
<bekks> lerner: No.
<EriC^^> lerner: usually yes
<bekks> lerner: You can use "purge-old-kernels" from the biksehd package, to do so.
<lerner> bekks, EriC^^ who should I listen to?
<EriC^^> !autoremove
<pavlos> lerner, look at ls /boot, do the autoremove, look again at /boot it keeps the last two (16.04
<rahmonali> hi
<rahmonali> anybody here?
<nacc> rahmonali: yes, as you can tell by the large list of users in the channel.
<rahmonali> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<nacc> !details | rahmonali
<ubottu> rahmonali: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rahmonali> how to run apk on ubuntu
<nacc> rahmonali: APK as in the Android thing?
<rahmonali> yes
<nacc> rahmonali: afaik, you don't run those on Ubuntu? You run them on Android, right?
<rahmonali> but i have read an articles from internet
<nacc> oh good the source of all facts :)
<rahmonali> nac, do you have heard of Archon runtime environment?
<nacc> rahmonali: no
<retromingent1> What is the Archon runtime environment?
<nacc> !pm | rahmonali
<ubottu> rahmonali: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<rahmonali> it is a apk player that is extension of google chrome
<Pici> So, if you already know your answer, why ask us?
<tcpdump> Hey everyone.
<tcpdump> Anyone know how well Ubuntu runs on a surface tablet?
<RxMcDonald> hi, I'm adding ubuntu into my CPU but it doesn't turn on
<nicomachus> tcpdump: https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/
<RxMcDonald> is my computer broke?
<rahmonali> which version of ubuntu?
<nacc> RxMcDonald: what do you mean it doesn't turn on?
<nacc> RxMcDonald: you hit the power button and nothing happens?
<nacc> RxMcDonald: or you just see a black screen?
<tcpdump> nicomachus: ohhh nice, thanks!\
<rahmonali> maybe your computer is broken
<nacc> !who | rahmonali
<ubottu> rahmonali: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mcphail> rahmonali: I've tried running APKs in Chrome before. Unless the situation has improved, it is a complete waste of time. And it isn't an Ubuntu issue so we couldn't support it here
<EriC^^> RxMcDonald is a troll, he's made a reputation
<nacc> EriC^^: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> :)
<yobagme> morning all
<rahmonali> evening in our c
<yobagme> time-appropriate greetings, all
<tcpdump> helo yobagme
<yobagme> anyone have thoughts on the ryzen cpus? need a new gaming pc soon and usually stick with intel
<yobagme> for running ubuntu, specifically
<nacc> yobagme: probably better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Omkar_> hi
<sruli> how do i delete a entry from dconf? i have 2 custom shortcuts which dont show in keyboard shortcuts gui but they show in dconf, there is no delete button, how can i remove them? (gnome)
<luky> hello
<luky> HEXCHAT
<tdannecy> sruli: Close the dconf gui editor (if you have it open) and run in the terminal "dconf reset /foo/bar"
<marncz> Hi all, can I get quick feedback on that tiny design issue: https://github.com/nextcloud/server/issues/1559
<ThePeach> hi all, I've got a Dell XPS13 with ubuntu installed. The previous owner installed arch alongside ubuntu and used gummiboot to enable multiboot, is it possible to restore the original ubuntu bootloader in any way?
<tdannecy> sruli: Change the /foo/bar part to the path containing the options. It'll clean it up.
<sruli> tdannecy: /foo/bar = full path? "/org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/custom-keybindings/custom0/"
<tdannecy> sruli: Yep. That looks right to me
<ThePeach> version of ubunut is 14.04
<sruli> tdannecy: didnt delete, they are still there
<tdannecy> sruli: Try the command with -f
<tdannecy> sruli: So, "dconf reset -f /foo/bar/"
<sruli> tdannecy: reading the man page now.. -f is for dirs.. will try
<nicomachus> ThePeach: yes, you just need to install Grub from a live disk. You may even be able to just use bootrepair on a live disk.
<ThePeach> nicomachus: I managed to start ubuntu (luckily it kept the entry in the boot)
<ThePeach> nicomachus: would I go about grub-install grub-mkconfig etc?
<sruli> tdannecy: that didnt help.
<pavlos> sruli, there is also gconf-cleaner, can be installed from the software center
<tdannecy> sruli: Try running the command on a higher up dconf dir?
<sruli> tdannecy: where would i specify the entry "custom0"? what would my path/command be? "dconf reset -f org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/custom-keybindings/ ??"
<sruli> paclos, cannot find any gconf / dconf-cleaner in repo
<sruli> pavlos: ^
<tdannecy> sruli: Running that command will/should remove anything in the custom-keybindings dir
<tdannecy> sruli: Well, anything that's not default
<Sel_fin_root> Hi, any woman around here?
<sruli> tdannecy: dont want to remove all, but wil have to bite the bullet, just want to make sure it wont delete the actual dir so i will be able to add custom keyboard shortcuts later.
<tdannecy> It won't remove the dir itself, just everything inside it.
<ovalseven8> Is there a way to restore the default Lubuntu shortcuts? I changed "./config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml"
<Ajxa_> Hi, I know this is the wrong place to ask, but im sure many of you also use windows, and office. Does anyone know of any kind of workaround for activating office 2013 without a bloody microsoft account?
<Southern_Gentlem> Ajxa_,  yes enter the auth key
<ikevin> Ajxa_, you maybe have more change to get a reply on #windows
<nacc> Ajxa_: seriously. If you know it's the wrong place ... use #windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<tdannecy> sruli: I mean, you could backup the entire dconf, delete the original, rebuild dconf with default actions, and then manually re-add the settings from the exported file.
<tdannecy> sruli: Or, just re-add the dconf settings in the dir. It's up to you.
<Ajxa_> its a general knowledge question to be fair..people know this from experience but okay ill try my luck elsewehere
<nacc> Ajxa_: general knowledge is also offtopic for this channel.
<nacc> Ajxa_: and has *nothing* to do with Ubuntu, as you readily admitted.
<tdannecy> Ajxa_: http://i.imgur.com/GiYdIzP.jpg
<Ajxa_> Im sure imgur is pretty on topic xD its okay i already went to windows :D
<sruli> tdannecy: how do i re-add it, when i tried from the command line it did overwrite it but didnt work and didnt show in shortcuts gui.. that how i got into the problem in the first place
<tdannecy> sruli: Run a "sudo dconf-update"?
<ash_workz> I am realizing that I suck at linux administration
<sruli> tdannecy: i deleted it by deleting the higher level as you suggested, however i cannot resolve my problem, how can i add a shortcut from a bash script in gnome ? it adds it to dconf but doesnt work
<ash_workz> aux, iops, cores, etc; I have only the faintest idea of what to make of various metrics and close to nil idea on how to produce them
<sruli> tdannecy: i see when i add a shortcut in gui it also adds a entry inside media-keys itself in addition to the sub object it adds, when i add from the command line it doesnt do that
<tdannecy> sruli: Can you re-state your original question? I'm confused on what you're trying to do.
<nacc> ash_workz: not sure what each of those are myself, but 'cores' to me is not a metric?
<nacc> ash_workz: but also, not really a support question
<sruli> tdannecy: the original question i posted was how to delete, which i have now achieved.. the original thing i wanted to achieve is to add a keyboard shortcut from a bash script
<ash_workz> nacc: no; I'm kinda just complaining :\ hoping the super nice people in here will be like `@see CoolTutorial`
<tdannecy> sruli: Keyboard shortcut for what? Gnome? Unity? Vim??
<davvvid> hi boys, I installed TightVNC and when I connect to the server I'm logged as a root, not as a sudo user I just created. I'm stuck. Would appreciate any help
<nacc> davvvid: 'sudo user'?
<sruli> tdannecy: in gnome, i want a shortcut to launch a script which opens a web page, using the keyboard shourcut gui its simple enoung, however i want to add that shoutcut from command line / bash script
<nacc> davvvid: a regular user with sudo privilege?
<sruli> tdannecy: i tried using the instructions and script from http://askubuntu.com/a/597414/483497 but that only works if there are existing shortcuts set, i dont know what i need to edit in the script that it should add without existing shortcuts set
<davvvid> nacc, yes. regular user with sudo privilege
<nacc> davvvid: who is the server running as?
<nacc> davvvid: as in, look at `ps aux` on the server system and see
<ducasse> davvvid: did you start it using sudo?
<davvvid> ducasse, yes
<nacc> davvvid: then it's running as root
<nacc> davvvid: you escalated the privilege to run it
<davvvid> it's not running without sudo
<davvvid> vncserver: Wrong type or access mode of /home/david/.vnc.
<tdannecy> sruli: The link you provided has instructions to create a new set, in both the Bash and Python examples.
<nacc> davvvid: probably you ran it with sudo once, which made that directory owned by root
<nacc> davvvid: check the permissions?
<sruli> tdannecy: yes, but it checks first for existing ones, as i dont have existing ones if fails
<pvl1> is it ok to update pip using pip, after installing it from the repos?
<pvl1> is it ok to update pip using pip, after installing it from the repos?
<tdannecy> The python comment says "make sure the additional keybinding mention is no duplicate"
<pvl1> (sorry if that send twice, just making sure it got on here)
<nacc> pvl1: do you have a reason to do so? iirc, by default, pip will put itself in /usr/local and leave the system pip in /usr -- note that modifying /usr outside of the packaging system is not ideal
<nacc> pvl1: i would suggest not updating the system pip outside of the packaged version, if you are using the pacakged version
<pvl1> nacc: thats what i figured... only a matter of time before theres issues
<davvvid> nacc and ducasse. I love you boys. all is working
<nacc> pvl1: do you have a specific need for a newer pip?
<nacc> pvl1: i believe you can install it 'locally' (as in your home directory) for just your user
<nacc> davvvid: yw
<sruli> tdannecy: i beleive that is to check if the keybind being added is not a duplicate as in that case it also fails, if you look as the while true function, you will see that it specifically checks for existing number, i guess it needs an argument that if there is no number start at 0, never edited python before.. not sure how to do it
<pvl1> nacc: nope, just pip recommended i update and gave me the command, and i was like, aptitude will not be happy
<nameee> Hello. Anyone has expirience installing u. On arm ?
<nacc> pvl1: ok -- i'm also not a python expert, but that's just my expectation :)
<OerHeks> nameee, there is an ARM channel too #ubuntu-arm
<nameee> Oer heks thank you!
<kierqueen> hi
<slunatecqo> Hi - question about ubuntu Core. I have a working machine in KVM, and when I want to ssh into it, it asks key passphrase. When I enter it correctly, it asks users password, which I don't know... any ideas?
<Zewwy> ooo neat
<kierqueen> how do I know the 10 latest things  I installed ?
<Zewwy> thanks OerHeks
<Zewwy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pwm-general/BVTWTtMu2kA
<Zewwy> If anyone has any ideas to my issue above
<kierqueen> or say 20 latest packages, yeah they can be as old as hell, but they should be in order, so how do I list them ?
<Zewwy> be greatly apprciated
<Zewwy> would keep it in a PWM channel if one existed :(
<kang0> Anyone used dism in Windows
<Zewwy> lol kang0 #Windows-server
<Zewwy> c'mon
<OerHeks> slunatecqo, you need the ssh keys >>>> ssh -i <path-to-SSO-private-key> <SSO-username>@<device-ip>     >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/870635/ubuntu-core-ssh-key
<slunatecqo> OerHeks: As I said. I have it all set up. I do use the key, and after I succesfully use it (I enter the right passphrase) it asks for USER password (not key passphrase)
<kierqueen> hey guys does anyone know ?
<OerHeks> slunatecqo, with ssh key you don't need passphrase/user, so something is not setup correct?
<slunatecqo> OerHeks: that is what I am asking. What is not set up correct?
<OerHeks> slunatecqo, not sure, i have no core running here :-(
<nacc> slunatecqo: maybe ask in #snappy (not entirely correct there, but they may know where to ask
<slunatecqo> nacc: thanks
<OerHeks> kierqueen, not exactly 10 lines .. grep " install " /var/log/apt/history.log
<akik> slunatecqo: is the sso server different computer than the ubuntu machine?
<nacc> akik: i mean the sso server will be ubuntu one or whatever, right? for core, i mean
<akik> nacc: ok yea i don't know about that. just thought whether the keys are in the correct location
<nacc> akik: yeah, we're debugging it in #snappy now -- looks like a key mismatch (passphrase, possibly)
<sarbs_> gparted won't let me create a logical partition, but ubuntu installer will. is there some trick to doing it in gparted?
<sarbs_> however ubuntu installer apparently won't let me do anything with the encrypted logical partition i want, except create one single big partition inside it.. i want four partitions (three ext4 and one swap) to live inside the same encrypted container. is that possible?
<nylator> exit
<Antares> Congratulations!
<akik> sarbs_: you can accomplish that with lvm and creating logical volumes inside the volume group
<winsen_> hoi all
<winsen_> hi
<winsen_>  does anyone know how to update/upgrade thunderbird on debian jessie please?
<nacc> winsen_: probalby ask in a debian channel?
<sarbs_> akik how can i set that up? or are you meaning i'll have to go with the single giant ext4, and then lvm is some layer on top of that?
<nacc> sarbs_: lvm is a layer below the fs choice, not above
<winsen> nacc: no discriminatiopn please
<nacc> winsen: this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<winsen> nacc: I know I am also using ubuntu and I have the same probleme
<winsen> problem
<akik> sarbs_: you select a partition which you want to use as the lvm physical volume
<nacc> winsen: what problem is that?
<koleygr> <winsen>  there is a chanel on oftc called #debian
<nacc> winsen: so far you have only asked how to update thunderbird on debian jessie; which is not a problem.
<akik> sarbs_: but i think the ubuntu installation takes care of this
<kierqueen> also how do I find out how much space sagemath is occupying, including all the files, that is manuals, /usr/ etc
<sarbs_> akik oh, i think i see what you mean - yeah, i can create a logical volume, but then i'd have to create multiple encrypted containers inside *that*, each of which would have one partition inside.. that'd require me to decrypt four different containers (ie enter four passwords) at boot time
<sarbs_> i'm looking for a way to have *one* container, 4 child parts
<sarbs_> did i understand what you're saying correctly?
<akik> sarbs_: sorry i haven't used the enccrypted lvm setup myself. i use luks, but i know that the encrypted lvm exists in ubuntu
<jpthing> A common mistake is to encrypt the home dir and hen for get to encrypt the swap as well.
<akik> sarbs_: a logical volume would be for example the root partition, the /opt partition of the swap partition inside the lvm volume group
<winsen> nacc: so far please no discrimination. updating/upgrading TB would be the same on ubuntu and debian. Now tell us if you know the answer otherwise no comment
<sruli> tdannecy: i finally figured out how to add from script, i missed 1 step, it would be great if that python script allowed to add if there are no previous shortcuts set
<akik> sarbs_: you can also set a key file to open the encrypted partition in luks
<OerHeks> winsen, nice attitude, but you get answer in #debian
<sarbs_> winsen no, it's not necessarily the same. ubuntu and debian use different package repositories and have sometimes differing versions of software. if you want answers for debian, ask in debian support channels
<OerHeks> winsen, to surprise you: we have the latest already \0/
<winsen> OerHeks: "nice attitude"? do I need your permission...?
<OerHeks> winsen, follow the channel rules and you are fine :-)
<Zythyr> I want to create an enviroment varible that has the path of a directory. I am confused if I should create teh variable in .profile or .bashrc
<winsen> sarbs_: anyway thanks
<nacc> winsen: you haven't said a problem? updating thunderbird is `apt update; apt upgrade thunderbird`
<nacc> winsen: if you meant, 'how do I upgrade thunderbird on Ubuntu', which you still, afaict, have not asked, then I would say !details to you -- as you haven't said what you have tried, what version you are on, what version you want, etc.
<winsen> nacc: I mean, I don't want to upgrade all my system. that's why. I just need to upgrade only TB.
<nacc> winsen: why not? you're intentionally holding back your system?
<ablest1980> whats a good way to learn ubuntu
<ablest1980> any website?
<nacc> winsen: I believe if there are updates available, `apt install thunderbird` will just upgrade it
<winsen> nacc: the last time I did that, I had problems with my system...and frankly I forgot which software..
<Xard> if system fonts or user fonts are updated / changed qt based irc client konversation crashes always
<Xard> on ubuntu 16.04
<ablest1980> do you keep getting font updates too?
<nacc> winsen: it feels rather difficult to help. Regular updates (at least security ones) should be run anyways. If you want the 'latest' version of thunderbird, you won't get that from Ubuntu anyways.
<nacc> winsen: and you still haven't responded to my second point -- no details. So i'll let someone else help you
<Xard> "Setting up fonts-opensymbol (2:102.7+LibO5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial1) ..." was just a reminder of this
<winsen> nacc: anyway thanks all
<spanok> ahoj
<spanok> je tu aj nejjaky slovak
<akik> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<winsen> nacc: I wonder if we really need to upgrade TB every version?
<sarbs_> Zythyr i got dc'ed so didn't see if you got an answer, but: https://serverfault.com/questions/261802/what-are-the-functional-differences-between-profile-bash-profile-and-bashrc
<nacc> winsen: i don't know what you mean
<winsen> nacc: is it really necessary to upgrade TB?  in my case from 45.6.0 to 45.7.1
<nacc> winsen: define 'necessary'? are you willing to review it for if you're affected by bugs, etc.?
<nacc> winsen: and I don't know if there are CVEs
<Southern_Gentlem> winsen, of course TB really hasnt had that many updates the last couple of years
<nacc> winsen: what version of Ubuntu?
<nacc> winsen: I don't see any 45.7.1 in Ubuntu
<Zythyr> sarbs_ Thank u :)
<kierqueen> after a software has been made using make, how is it converted to a package ?
<kierqueen> after a software has been made using make, how is it converted to a package ?
<nacc> kierqueen: it's not converted to a package, per se, but the package building uses make
<sarbs_> kierqueen http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<nacc> kierqueen: you want to look at a debian source package -- and may wnat to take this to #ubuntu-devel
<kierqueen> .deb ? how do we get there ?
<winsen> nacc: 16.04
<nacc> !info thunderbird xenial
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:45.7.0+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 36479 kB, installed size 100841 kB
<davvvid> I've got problem. I installed OpenVPN on my server via VNC. Now I cannot connect to the server either via putty or VNCViewer
<nacc> winsen: --^ 45.7.0
<winsen> nacc: 45.7.1 is the latest version of TB
<nacc> !latest | winsen
<ubottu> winsen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> winsen: and also, if it's a security update, it will come back
<kierqueen> when we download a package we get .tar file
<kierqueen> so ... then what
<kierqueen> what's this .deb ?
<nacc> !details | kierqueen
<ubottu> kierqueen: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Southern_Gentlem> kierqueen,  how about reading the links your were given above
<nacc> kierqueen: please use the other channel I mentioned, and also give more information than that (a specific example)
<kierqueen> yeah, even I am confused so can't elaborate
<kierqueen> nacc which other channel?
<OerHeks> winsen, with normal updates you woud have 45.7 already https://launchpad.net/thunderbird
<kierqueen> Southern_Gentlem: I was givne only one link
<Southern_Gentlem> and did you read it ?
<nacc> kierqueen: #ubuntu-devel
<winsen> OerHeks: what is the normal update? by terminal..?
<nacc> kierqueen: this isn't really a support discussion
<OerHeks> winsen, gui app, terminal, your choise.
<kierqueen> Southern_Gentlem: yes
<ducasse> kierqueen: you must read very fast
<Southern_Gentlem> kierqueen, that shows you how to build a package step by step
<kierqueen> I don't use bazaar I use git but would try if it is necessary
<winsen> OerHeks: how to you update TB by terminal?
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: ducasse: moved to #ubuntu-devel
<Zythyr> Need help. I am noob to shell commands. I want to list all the files in a directory that match the pattern "layer*block*.svg". How can I list them and sort it in alphabethical order
<Southern_Gentlem> nacc,  inderstand
<Southern_Gentlem> understand
<winsen> OerHeks: how to you upgrade TB by terminal?
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: was just an FYI, so I don't need to type twice :)
<nacc> winsen: I already told you how to do that.
<anddam> I'd like a setup where Xorg isn't started by default, should I install desktop and then disable gdm (and possibly other units) or install server and then Xorg on it?
<OerHeks> winsen, not, update all packages.
<OerHeks> winsen but you are on debian, ask them too?
<winsen> nacc: you mean by "apt install thunderbird"
<nacc> winsen: if there is an update for it and you ahve the corresponding repository enabled, then yes, that should upgrade just thunderbird (well, and its dependencies if any and if needed)
<cfoch-always> hi
<winsen> nacc: thank you
<cfoch-always> does sb know a live CD distro less than 700MB up-to-date?
<akik> Zythyr: it's just "ls -1 layer*block*.svg"
<nicomachus> might want an -a in there just to be safe ^
<akik> Zythyr: the -1 makes it output in one column
<OerHeks> cfoch-always, only Lubuntu fits on cd
<OerHeks> "up2date" no
<winsen> nacc: It's ok thanks all
<cfoch-always> OerHeks: is it live?
<nicomachus> is it.... live?
<OerHeks> cfoch-always, yes, install and live mode
<cfoch-always> the one which fits on a CD is live?
<cfoch-always> to be more specific ^
<nicomachus> cfoch-always: any OS booted from a cd/dvd/usb is live...
<nicomachus> live just means it's not installed on the hard disk of the machine that's booting it.
<OerHeks> nicomachus, correct, except * mini and server iso
<Zythyr> akik Thanks. let me try to see if it works
<Zythyr> akik It worked! HOwever, the listing of hte files is not in alphabehtical order. How do I make sure the filenames listed are sorted
<Bash_John> Hello, I simply want to edit the hidden bash_profile file thou i can not find it in home directory i only find bashrc so what can i do ?
<nacc> Bash_John: are you using a GUI to look for files?
<viral_mutant> I am building a deb package. I need to include a bunch of service files into the package. I dumped all the files in debian directory
<anddam> Bash_John: if you want to edit a file that doesn't exist you just go and create it
<Bash_John> no i am using terminal with root
<Bash_John> doin all command
<viral_mutant> but it picks only the one which matches the name exactly
<nacc> viral_mutant: probalby want to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<akik> Zythyr: you can pipe the ls command output to sort i.e. ls | sort
<nacc> Bash_John: the file may not exist for all users (specifically for the root user)
<viral_mutant> nacc: ok. I asked on ubuntu-packaging, but I guess there are not enuf ppl
<ducasse> Bash_John: there is no .bash_profile by default
<nacc> viral_mutant: or it might take some time to respond
<anddam> non default graphic session anyone?
<Bash_John> damn miss leading thread i read on your site then :/ witch file can i edit to update profile then (need to add bin directory)
<nacc> Bash_John: "your site"?
<ducasse> Bash_John: you can add it there, just create it
<Bash_John> the site that i read that from ?
<nacc> Bash_John: you can always *create* a .bashrc as anddam and ducasse said
<nacc> Bash_John: we have no idea what you've read or where
<Bash_John> well i find a .bashrc file thou it has data in it
<nacc> Bash_John: but also, if you don't know that you can create a .bashrc if it doesn't already exist, I'd be rather hesitant to suggest doing anything as root
<anddam> nacc: or why he's doing it as root
<anddam> ditto
<Bash_John> well if now i cant do this i anyways will remove ubuntu so theres no point in being carefull
<nacc> Bash_John: what?
<Bash_John> "if you don't know that you can create a .bashrc"
<Bash_John> I know how to thou i do not know how to delete xD
<nacc> Bash_John: maybe start over. You are root and want to edit a ~/.bashrc file?
<ducasse> Bash_John: .bashrc should be there
<ducasse> Bash_John: .bash_profile you can create
<Bash_John> na i am user and i do the su command
<Guest83638> :)
<nacc> Bash_John: you understand that su makes you root, right?
<Bash_John> yes
<Bash_John> thou i do not understand how it can be dangouruss :P
<ducasse> Bash_John: full control and access can't be dangerous?
<compdoc> you can delete or change permissions on all your files
<Southern_Gentlem> Bash_John,  using su with root permissions means you have god powers and can totally remove everything on the hd
<Bash_John> i have come to the conclution that everything in my home user folder i am suppose to have controll of and beond that i am not, so if i just follow thous rules when being root it should not mess anything
<nacc> Bash_John: if you are exclusively in your home folder, you don't need root at alL!
<Southern_Gentlem> Bash_John,  examples please
<WeiJunLi> some useful kernel configs to enable when fuzzing?
<Bash_John> ehm i do not tutch anything for example before the directory home/user
<Southern_Gentlem> Bash_John,  what exactly is the issue
<Bash_John> the exact issue is that i need to add paths to command line
<Zythyr> akik I did "ls -1 layer*block*.svg
<Zythyr> akik I did "ls -1 layer*block*.svg | sort". The resulting list is not sorted. The * is the ls command is a number
<nacc> Bash_John: you're not exaclty listening. It's bad practice to be root when you don't need to be. Also you might be changing the permissions/ownership of your home directory which can break things. Also, if you type the wrong command, as root, you can erase your hard drive. Don't be root unless you need to be.
<Bash_John> so it can find executable files
<neldogz> Can I upgrade to the latest kernel on my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS release if I have Nvidia drivers installed from http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<Bash_John> ok well il just restart the terminal then
<nacc> Bash_John: if you just need it at the comamnd line, `export PATH=/path/to/add:$PATH`
<Xundres> how to launch a not truste launcher?
<Bash_John> i have read that thou i do not exactly understand it what is the add:$PATH ?
<Zythyr> akik Actually I just noticed. Even the default "ls -1" list the file names, but they are not properly sorted. For example "layer_13_block_21.svg" comes before "layer_9_block_33.svg"
<nacc> neldogz: do you mean the latest trusty kernel? hwe stack?
<Bash_John> the line i need to add is /home/john/voxforge/bin/htk/bin
<OerHeks> Xundres, can you repfrase that?
<nacc> !bash | Bash_John
<ubottu> Bash_John: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nacc> Bash_John: may want to read that  to get an intro to the PATH variable
<Xundres> OerHeks: how to start an untrusted executable file
<Bash_John> PATH=/home/john/voxforge/bin/htk/bin:$PATH or what ?
<Bash_John> ah so path is a command
<Bash_John> ok ok
<nacc> Bash_John: no, PATH is a variable.
<Bash_John> i never understand the --help anyways but il check if i understand this one
<Bash_John> "Doc, My brain hurt's"
<brainwash> Zythyr: change 9 to 09
<Bash_John> "well we just have to take it out then"
<OerHeks> Xundres, i would not, but this page might be any help https://www.howtogeek.com/285595/how-do-you-safely-run-an-untrusted-executable-file-on-linux/
<Xundres> OerHeks: ty
<Bash_John> I seem to just needed to read some few lines, i alreaddy knew pipe interface and shell
<Zythyr> akik brainwash Okay i fixed hte issue. I have to use "ls -v -1". THe -v does natrual sort
<Bash_John> Ok now i know, You have been a great help :D your parrents should be prowd :)
<montem> hey, can someone suggest me some good terminal emulators for ubuntu, just like iTerm for OSX
<jdfsajd> hi
<jdfsajd> i need help
<nicomachus> montem: xterm
<OerHeks> montem, standard gnome-terminal is fine
<jdfsajd> I installed ubuntu on my chomebook (acer r11) with crouton, but when i type "sudo startunity" the screen goes black and comes back to this: http://pastebin.com/L1k4XLAP
<nix_> Is there a reason why the left click stops working for some time then eventually works again. Ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> jdfsajd, you might want to reask in #crouton
<montem> nicomachus: i am searching the web for terminal emulator many are suggesting Termintor. so, which one is better?
<nacc> montem: that's an opinion, it depends on what you want/need.
<nix_> montem, Hyperterm is coolish
<nicomachus> montem: standard gnome-terminal, xterm, Hyperterm, Termintor, whatever. They all work. The rest is up to you, we can't help with your aesthetic decisions.
<nix_> I use the default term with zsh + ohmyzsh :)
<montem> nacc: i use linux as parallel desktop in OSX. So, i am not regular user of ubuntu terminal, but i want multiple window or tab.
<OerHeks> standard gnome-terminal is best :-) and has tabs
<nix_> ^
<montem> OerHeks: ok i will try gnome-terminal, thanks
<nix_> tabs is nice.
<nix_> Is gnome-term on ubuntu as default?
<nicomachus> yes
<nix_> I run that and no tabs :(
<nicomachus> Edit -> Preferences -> "Open new terminal in [Tabs]"
<nix_> ah thank you kind sir nicomachus
<OerHeks> ctrl SHIFT t opens new tab
<OerHeks> ctrl ALT t new terminal, easy to remember
<nix_> You would think that would be a default. Thanks
<nicomachus> OerHeks: plebs. gotta change that shortcut to ALT+T. Less fingers needed. :D
 * OerHeks presses ctrl pgup on nicomachus' keyboard
<montem> nix_: i think OerHeks talking about terminal comes with gnome-ubuntu
<nicomachus> 5~
<OerHeks> montem, = gnome-terminal
<nix_> Yeah, If I run gnome-terminal it's the one I use, the default terminal.
<nix_> But is there and explanation why the left click suddenly stops working, and then eventually comes back?
<nix_> I guess I could try and throw my mouse around a bit?
<nicomachus> nix_: have you tried another mouse?
<ducasse> nicomachus: change battery if wireless mouse
<nix_> wired
<ducasse> nix_: ^^
<nicomachus> that too, nix_ ^
<OerHeks> What happened to dirty mouse sanctuary?
<nix_> I will try the mouse on another ubuntu install I have to see if it's the mouse or something else. Thanks
<brunch875> is there a device I can use to write to notify-send?
<sruli> when changing user passwd from commandline does it update ecryptfs?
<kierqueen> hi
<kierqueen> I opened a music rythmn box, and I closed it , nad now it is running in the background ? how do i get rid of it ?
<kierqueen> Can't close that crappy songs guys
<nacc> sruli: no, your user's password is unrelated to your disks encryption passphrase
<sruli> kierqueen: just hit pause, it always runs in background
<kierqueen> yes did manage to pause
<kierqueen> but how do I close rythmbox in the volume control? Can I ?
<sruli> nacc: i am talking about users ecryptfs home dir, when changing pass in gui, it does update it, i want to know if it also updates it when changing from command line
<sruli> kierqueen: no doenst close
<timetrex> any git ninjas out there? #git is the walking dead right now.
<ioria> sruli, nope
<sruli> nacc:ioria:  found the answer, it does not, reason being any user with elevated privileges can change your pass and get access to encrypted doc (gui requires to enter current pass) http://askubuntu.com/a/640157/483497
<OerHeks> kierqueen, rhytmbox stays active, it is a Feature, you will find it in the sound icon top panel
<ioria> sruli, if you change from cli, you need to reverse it again
<OerHeks> timetrex, try #git ?
<OerHeks> timetrex, but that is the support channel, i think they are not waiting for your news
<timetrex> what?
<timetrex> #git is all zombies
<OerHeks> timetrex, fine, keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, thanks.
<timetrex> no problem.
<nircer> hi
<nircer> hi ronnie
<nircer> hi Mof
<nicomachus> nircer: please don't say hi to everyone that joins the channel. we'll be here all day.
<sruli> lubuntu 16.04 fresh install, i have no sound "amixer" gives output "amixer: control default open error: no such file or directory"
<ioria> sruli, you should have an alsamixer gui in  sound&movie ... iirc
<faLUCE> hello. I have issues with a realtek usb dongle. Here's the dmesg error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24054699/  . What could I do?
<ioria> faLUCE, TL-WN725N ?
<sruli> ioria: yes, but nothing to control, imgur.com/TXGNmAm
<faLUCE> ioria: Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter
<ioria> faLUCE, maybe this could help http://askubuntu.com/questions/833886/tl-wn725n-v2-2-driver-doesnt-work
<faLUCE> ioria: let's try, tnx
<ioria> faLUCE, good luck
<sruli> ioria: any ideas?
<ioria> sruli, raspberry ?
<sruli> ioria: lubuntu
<sruli> ioria: google only showed me results for raspberry
<ioria> yeah
<sruli> ioria: google has become a disaster in last few months, cant find anything
<nicomachus> user error. :P
<ioria> sruli, don't use HDMI ? :þ
<sruli> ioria: not aware if it is using hdmi, how do i change that?
<ioria> sruli, http://askubuntu.com/questions/774458/installed-lubuntu-16-04-version-no-audio-now
<faLUCE> ioria: the problem is that it's impossible to download the rtl8192eu-dkms driver on ubuntu 16
<compizzzzz> hey, anyone able to help, im trying to get lightdm, tightvnc and ubuntu desktop working ... i get a login screen but when i login the desktop never appears
<compizzzzz> compiz[14889]: segfault at 60 ip 00007f45540f0370 sp 00007fffb0f388f8 error 4 in libcomposite.so[7f45540d9000+24000]
<faLUCE> ioria: "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/hanipouspilot/rtlwifi/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file"
<compizzzzz> in my syslog
<compizzzzz> system has two nvidia gtx1080s
<ioria> faLUCE, thought you were on xenial
<compizzzzz> im running slightly behind drivers as i need to for cuda 8.0
<faLUCE> ioria: should I compile it?
<ioria> faLUCE, maybe but look llike the git source is broken too
<nicomachus> hanipouspilot.... I've used that one before.
<nicomachus> ohhhh that rtlwifi fix. That's not necessary anymore, AFAIK
<ducasse> sruli: can you pastebin output of 'aplay -l'?
<compizzzzz> may be to do with proprietary drivers?
<sruli> ducasse: ioria: it is hdm termbin.com/5hjb
<ioria> faLUCE, no, it compiles git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu
<jpthing> what?
<jpthing> That is a GIT site
<nacc> jpthing: and?
<nacc> jpthing: that wasn't directed at you, in any case
<ioria> faLUCE, the issue seems with modprobe the module
<jpthing> That doesn't tell me what it compiles to. It tells me what your compile compiled to. It is folly to assume they are the same.
<nacc> jpthing: who are you talking to and about what?
<nickelnick> boom
 * nickelnick shakes, shakes, shakes, shakes the room
<ducasse> sruli: do you want to use hdmi or analogue output?
<sruli> ducasse: if possible i'd rather stay with the hdmi
<jpthing> Seriously, this is the level of discussion here. Show me the compile log!
<ioria> jpthing, maybe you can help faLUCE
<jpthing> I doubt it since I have never heard of it.
<nacc> jpthing: again, who are you talking to? what are you talking about?
<ioria> jpthing, make 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS    working on 16.10
<jpthing> ahh
<nicomachus> !who | jpthing
<ubottu> jpthing: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jpthing> Single-Chip IEEE 802.11b/g/n 1T1R WLAN Controller with USB 2.0 Interface
<lupus> i'm getting this bug when launching idea-ultimate: http://imgur.com/a/EGWwu , am i missing a font or something? all help is very appreciated, i need intellij idea to do my homework for tomorrow.
<joescript> hi
<nacc> lupus: use a pastebin, it's too blurry to read
<joescript> does  anyone for example create ubuntu distro but prompt the user for network configuration. trying to create an appliance for someone
<sruli> ducasse: any idea how i can get it to work in hdmi?
<lupus> nacc: the issue is the program only has rectangular squares where the text is supposed to go
<lupus> http://i.imgur.com/BJ8mHUf.jpg , the one on the left screen
<nacc> lupus: where did you get intellij ide from?
<lupus> nacc: umake ide idea-ultimate
<ducasse> sruli: try saving http://termbin.com/rb9g as /etc/asound.conf - see if that helps
<ducasse> sruli: btw, in future please don't chop of the https:// part, as many clients no longer recognize it as a link then
<nacc> lupus: probably shuld ask the idea folks then
<mylisto> I'm trying to get a medialink bluetooth adapter to work with ubuntu.  What do I need to do?
<OerHeks> sruli,  install pavucontrol or see this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/80384/where-are-the-lxde-sound-preferences
<lupus> nacc: idea folks? do you mean umake?
<sruli> ducasse: sorry about the link, i manually typed it in, chat is on a different PC, will try to remember to put https in future
<ducasse> sruli: not a big problem :)
<paco_> hoal hoala
<paco_> djaia
<gutschke> I am a free (i.e. community) subscriber to Canonical Livepatch. It unexpectedly failed today and I tried to submit a bug report. Every time, I access the canonical-livepatch package on Launchpad, it errors out. Other packages seem to be fine, though. Does anybody know if there is any other way to report a bug for Livepatch?
<Guest41136> hi room
<nacc> gutschke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/canonical-livepatch/+filebug ?
<nacc> lupus: you built it from source?
<gutschke> That's what I did. I get to the stage where I can enter data, and when I submit the bug report, it simply prints an OOPS message and discards everything that I entered. Very frustrating
<nacc> lupus: i guess maybe you are using android studio or something? perhaps ask in their channel (I think they have their own)
<nacc> gutschke: ok -- you might ask in #launchpad and mention your OOPS id
<gutschke> I tried multiple times. I logged out and back in. I enter just minimal text. I seems unrelated to what I type. I think, it's just the package that can't accept bug reports.
<nacc> gutschke: iirc, livepatch is actually a snap anyways, not sure if that's the right place to report the bug
<amir_> \exit
<gutschke> That's the place that the official announcement of the service recommended.
<gutschke> If I was a paying subscriber, than there apparently are other ways to report bugs
<nacc> gutschke: ok, i wasn't sure
<nacc> gutschke: aiui, unless the LP devs put something in place, it shouldn't OOPs for a specific package like that
<nacc> gutschke: what was the failure message (from livepatch) btw?
<gutschke> nacc: that's what I thought. But I can't spot anything else that would be unique to my bug report. And it is somewhat suspicious that this package seems to have zero bugs filed against it.
<nacc> gutschke: suspicous indeed, hence i'd ask the LP folks (in #launchpad)
<ducasse> sruli: did that conf file help?
<bnason> So during package upgrade, a new kernel tried to install but my /boot folder is full. I'm trying to purge old ones, but I just get "linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.4.0-64-generic but it is not going to be installed" which is the new one
<gutschke> It successfully applied a whole bunch of CVE fixes this morning and then asked me to reboot. I did that, and afterwards LivePatch silently failed to restart. In other words, while I think I am still protected, I am not!
<bnason> and trying to run "apt -f install" like it says fails because there is no space left! anyone know how to fix this?
<nacc> bnason: how are you purging them?
<lupus> nacc: idea-ultimate is a binary afaik
<gutschke> The error message is that it no longer likes my Ubuntu distribution. It insists that it only supports 16.04 LTS -- which of course is what I have been running all along.
<bnason> apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic....
<nacc> bnason: just use `apt autoremove`
<nacc> bnason: purging manually will continue the installation immediately
<nacc> bnason: iirc
<bnason> nacc, autoremove gives me the same message, 1 sec elt me post it
<lupus> nacc: changing the system font and rebooting seemed to have resolved my problem
<lmw> Is Ubuntu better than Debian?
<bnason> http://pastebin.com/NH7Dk49N
<nacc> lupus: ok
<nacc> lmw: that's a matter of opinion
<bnason> ah -f is going forward i think
<sruli> ducasse: going to try it now
<webly> Ubuntu core is "transactionally updated"? What does this mean? apt package manager?
<bnason> nope still failing arg
<nacc> webly: no, core doesn't use apt
<nacc> bnason: you might have to use dpkg manually if you're wedged like this
<nacc> bnason: can you pastebin `ls -ahl /boot`
<kosta7> hello ubuntu channel
<webly> nacc: oh cool, a bit what Courgette does with Google Chrome? :)
<nacc> webly: i don't know what that is
<nacc> webly: but i'd assume not
<faLUCE> ioria: sorry, I was out. I'm reading what you just wrote
<ducasse> gutschke: as an interim solution, see if livepatch snap was recently updated, and rollback if so?
<faLUCE> ioria: I tried to compile the git clone too, blacklisted the modprobe one, and installed the git one. But have the same problem
<ioria> faLUCE, no networks listed ?
<faLUCE> ioria: no networks listed
<lord-ragnarock> I'm not at my Macintosh right now, but tit seems updating from 12.04 to 14.04 basically messed with my display settings, such that the only resolution I can see and choose is 1600x1200, instead of 1920x1080 like it was originally. (PowerPC, Mac, ATI Radeon 7000)
<lord-ragnarock> Is there an easy solution I could copy down and use at the mac when I get home? :)
<ioria> faLUCE, ca you paste   journalctl -u systemd-modules-load.service
<mylisto> I've just added my bluetooth earbugs via a medialink bluetooth USB adapter.  Trying to figure out how to select my earbuds.  http://pasteboard.co/BVdgj5aFY.png
<faLUCE> ioria: currently I removed the git installed, and un-blacklisted the black list. Should I redo that?
<ioria> faLUCE, nope
<faLUCE> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24054996/
<bnason> nacc i think dpkg --purge is working, thanks
<sruli> ducasse: i added that conf file, no difference, anything else i can try?
<nacc> bnason: cool
<webly> Ubuntu latest stable vs Ubuntu LTS for Web developers? :) Especially for a Linux VM that is used on windows.
<bekks> webly: If you need to ask a question like that, the answer is LTS, always.
<ioria> faLUCE, sudo lshw -C Network
<ducasse> sruli: i gtg in a minute, but read the alsa page on the arch wiki, it has a lot of useful info.
<sruli> ducasse: actuallt, i now get outoput on amxer, just cant figure out where to set the volume, thnaks
<faLUCE> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055005/
<ducasse> sruli: run 'alsamixer'
<ioria> faLUCE, if you shutdown the other wifi ?
<faLUCE> ioria: in fact I was thinking  about a conflict, given that they are both realtek
<faLUCE> ioria: let's try
<faLUCE> (disconnecting)
<ioria> faLUCE, try to down it and  configure the wlxf4f26d110211 interface
<ioria> faLUCE, wireless=unassociated
<webly> bekks: when I need to ask that question :) so this means that I am a ubuntu beginner and should embrace stabilitiy
<ducasse> webly: it means run lts unless you have a real *need* not to
<faLUCE> ioria: disconnected the other nic, plugged the usb one, and got this from dmesg:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055020/
<faLUCE> ioria: note "[gio feb 23 21:25:00 2017] Error: Driver 'r8188eu' is already registered, aborting..."
<ioria> faLUCE, did you removed the git module ?
<faLUCE> ioria: yes, but I did not reboot
<faLUCE> after removing
<faLUCE> let's reboot
<webly> ducasse: thanks:)
<sruli> ducasse: the hdmi card has no volume option, how can i set it to use the intel PCH?
<ducasse> sruli: you can't set volume through pavucontrol either?
<sruli> ducasse: cant open it http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055045
<faLUCE> ioria: disconnected from the non-usb wifi, plugged the usb wifi and this is dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055043/
<faLUCE> (I can't see its network yet)
<faLUCE> ioria: maybe it has something to do with ipv6
<sruli> ducasse: found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/881797 will try it now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881797 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "pavucontrol will not launch missing lib fresh 64 bit xubuntu install" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ioria> faLUCE, have you edited the new interface configuration ?
<faLUCE> ioria: yes, it's configured as a hotspot with network-manager
<ducasse> sruli: try reinstalling libatkmm-1.6-1v5
<ducasse> sruli: but to switch, replace both 'card 0' with 'card 1'
<ioria> faLUCE, well, first i'd try if it works normally .... set it static . You know how ?
<sruli> ducasse: only that one, in the bug report it suggest a list of packages (thanks for adding the 'v5' its not in the list and got an error)
<faLUCE>  ioria, what do you mean with static?
<faLUCE> ioria: static ip?
<ioria> faLUCE, you need your ssid, your router passphrase, ip, netmask (255.255.255.0) and dns 8.8.8.8.   right click on Network icon and 'Edit onnection'
<faLUCE> ioria: do you mean that I should try It as a client to my router, instead of hotspot?
<ioria> faLUCE, yes
<ducasse> sruli: which ubuntu are you on btw?
<ioria> faLUCE, in IPv4 tab, i mean
<sruli> ducasse: lubuntu 16.04 , i had to install all packages listed in teh bug report to get pauvcontrol runiing, i change to card 0, will reboot now and test (sudo apt-get --reinstall install libsigc++-2.0-0v5 libpangomm-1.4-1v5 libcairomm-1.0-1v5 libglibmm-2.4-1v5 libatkmm-1.6-1v5)
<craptalk> i am running ubuntu-gnome on my laptop, and the battery lasts around 2 hours with browsing, streaming, coding, activities
<craptalk> is it normal? since the ubuntu-gnome also has many animations by default?
<sruli> ducasse: as if by magic, i now have sound ;-) thanks and thank you ioria & OerHeks
<paolo_> ioria: it works as a client. Then there are two possibilities: 1) network manager is messing stuff  2) the driver doesn't work as hotspot
<Kingsy> can someone help me.. firstly how do you get internet access in the recovery console again?
<ducasse> sruli: yw :)
<faLUCE> ioria: it works as a client. Then there are two possibilities: 1) network manager is messing stuff  2) the driver doesn't work as hotspot
<ioria> faLUCE, ok ...mmmm
<Kingsy> oh nm
<ioria> faLUCE, not an 'hotspot' specialist... but you need also ethernet for that
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: OIn the recovery console menu, enable networking option .
<ioria> faLUCE, sy, you have eth driver=r8168
<craptalk> or is it some menu pref to be save power man or boost power man?
<thyriaen> hi, i am looking for a way to get chrome ( and/or chromium ) to send notifications with libnotify instead of the chrome buildin nnotification so it gets better integrated into your desktop - is there a way ?
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: thanks
<ioria> sruli, tell us details ... :þ
<Zythyr> Need help. I am running Ubuntu 16. I connected it to a mointor that has a a low resolution. WHen Ubuntu boots, nothing shows up. Its just a black screen. WHen I change the moinitor a high resolution monitor, eveyrthing works fine
<Kingsy> here is a question, I hvae just installed ubuntu minimal. No DE, no extra packages.. and it hangs just after it shows the blocks etc for the main drive...
<Kingsy> however if I install ubuntu desktop it works.. boots up just fine
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: I slow but get there . Glad ya seen the way .
<CarlFK> Kingsy: hit alt-f1 - I bet you get a login prompt
<Kingsy> CarlFK: alt f1? erm ok but I cant see why that would work
<Kingsy> CarlFK: na, no login prompt
<CarlFK> Kingsy: alt-f1 to f7 flip between VGs
<Kingsy> it hangs at /dev/sda1: clean, blah blah
<CarlFK> Kingsy: alt-f1 to f7 flip between VTs
<Kingsy> CarlFK: no effect
<faLUCE> ioria: I'm seeing that network-manager (or network-manager's GUI) is messing up stuff. it's not the first time. I had many problems with network-manager in the past
<Kingsy> I am thinking its something to do with my gfx card but I just don't see why it matters if I don't have a DE
<Kingsy> surely the opensource drivers should be enough to get my to a prompt
<ioria> faLUCE, i see, how are creating the hotspot ?
<sruli> ioria: firstly i created /etc/asound.conf with config from http://termbin.com/rb9g (from ducasse) installed pauvcontrol (pauvcontrol didnt work needed to reinstall all pkgs from #4 in launchpad bug 881797) still couldnt get hdmi to work so changed to pch by changing 0 to 1 in /etc/asound.conf
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881797 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "pavucontrol will not launch missing lib fresh 64 bit xubuntu install" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881797
<faLUCE> ioria: in fact, I don't see the new connection in the list. I have to choose an existing connection and then I have to choose the NIC in a window, on the fly
<CarlFK> Kingsy: hmm.. hold shift down on boot to get grub menu, try rescue mode.  see if that gets you to a prompt
<Kingsy> CarlFK: there is only recovery and normal mode from what I see hold on
<faLUCE> ioria: I created the hotspot with the network manager GUI
<ioria> sruli, thanx
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: In a minimal install, try and tell the kernel you are booting to a terminal . in the grub boot line remove quiet splash and all after . and insert the term text .
<CarlFK> Kingsy: I am having a similar issue, except I don't care because I am sshing into the box so I haven't dug into it
<ducasse> sruli: aplay -l gives you the card number to use, so you know
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: what is "insert the term text .' ?
<Kingsy> CarlFK: oh weird.. I managed to get to a login by entering recovery mode then just resuming startup
<CarlFK> Kingsy: same here
<Kingsy> hrm
<sruli> ducasse: added to my notes, thanks
<Kingsy> CarlFK: given that I don't know what the problem is I am not sure how to proceed
<CarlFK> Kingsy: oh, it may be ctrl-alt-f1 to 7...
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Instead of the boot parameters "quiet splash ro vt_handoff=7" replace them with the word text .
<BuckMinster> hello
<Kingsy> installing openobox now
<Kingsy> I'll install lightdm too
<Kingsy> see if it boots :P
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: ah. thanks.  Kingsy do that "text" thing ^^^
<Kingsy> ok will do if this doesnt work
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Did you install xorg in this minimal install ?
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: no
<Kingsy> installing it now
<Bashing-om> Kow: K; no xorg == no GUI .
<gde33> lol https://postimg.org/image/wpvmyqvlj/
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: yeah its not that I wasnt getting a GUI. I wasnt getting to a prompt
<Kingsy> wow lightdm needs ALOT of stuff
<Kingsy> heh
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Not to belabor the obvious; but you did verify the .iso download file ?
<gde33> it was much work getting the screenshot out of the laptop
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: yeah I did a checksum on it
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: also, like I say, it works for unity
<Kingsy> but I hate unity :P
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: On my core install . singe user system .. there is no need of a login manager . useless overhead in my opinion .
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: so how do you get into the GUI? startx?
<faLUCE> well. just saw that network-manager is a complete disaster. I don't understand why ubuntu still uses it
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Yeah something similar / with xfce it is ' startxfce4 " I would expect openbox top have something similar . Once configs are done one can then start the GUI with the command ' startx ' .
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: got ya, yeah thats no good here. This is an HTPC so it needs to be friendly :)
<Kingsy> hmm what login manager does unity use?
<OerHeks> Kingsy, .. but you hate unity ?
<Kingsy> hehe thats why I am asking
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: I do not think you need or want lightdm if ya going to run openbox . gemme a tic to hunt up a guide for the minimal install .
<Kingsy> yeah lightdm wAs the wrong choice I purged it
<heari> hi guys
<heari> I need a help about users
<OerHeks> !details | heari
<ubottu> heari: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<heari> when I use sudo command
<heari> sudoers doesn't here
<aruns> Hi, using Java 1.8
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Whule I seek the one I look for; this will keep ya occupied : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems .
<aruns> On Ubuntu 16.04. Working on an application with some friends, a basic Twitch IRC bot.
<heari> I took message from shell
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: nice
<sruli> ducasse: you still around?
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: I could try out SLiM
<zzero11> question has anyone experience installing https://github.com/apple/ccs-calendarserver ?
<theseb> help! systemd script works but won't run at STARTUP!? how fix?
<nacc> theseb: is it enabled to run at startup?
<DustBunny> Hey all, if I chmod my working directory for Python to 777 will hackers be able to access the server hosting my Django app?
<wedgie> DustBunny: not necessarily, but it can make their life easier if they manage to find a vulnerability. Does your python app need to be able to write to that directory?
<OerHeks> DustBunny, could well be, 777 is silly
<Kingsy> argh I just don't understand... riddle me tis
<Kingsy> this
<OerHeks> DustBunny, time to reinstall ;-)
<DustBunny> It's a RESTful API and according to my error logs it's because some of the files it accesses don't have the proper permissions
<Kingsy> I install ubuntu minimal, install openbox, and lightdm reboot and it works (well I get to the login screen). Do the exact same thing but with Slim and it crashes on the /dev/sda1: clean ... files ... blocks screen
<Kingsy> what in the world
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Not find the one I want for a guide - poor memory that I have - but this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal is good .
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: seem my message above??
<Kingsy> really weird
<wedgie> DustBunny: what does their documentation say the proper permissions are?
<Zythyr> Need help. I am running Ubuntu 16 on a desktop. I have Monitor 1 which supports 1920x1080. Monitor 2 supports 1280x800. When I connect the desktop to Mintor 1, it works perfect. However, when I connect to Mointor 2, I end up booting to a blacksccreen after the Ubuntu's purple sccreen. I edited GRUB to include "nomodeset" which allows me to properly set boot Mointor 1 and 2. However, I am unable
<Zythyr> to change the mointor resolution.
<DustBunny> Well it doesn't say, just errno 13
<DustBunny> "Errno 13: Permission Denied"
<nicomachus> Zythyr: you can use xrandr to set it manually
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: I do think ya got to configure the login manager ( slim ) . In all instances can you boot to terminal and then try and start the GUI ?
<nicomachus> Zythyr: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Zythyr> nicomachus I used the command xrandr, but it only had one opption for hte reoslution which is 640x480
<mylisto> I'm trying to get my bluetooth earbuds to work with Ubuntu.  Ubuntu sees them and has paired them....but it shows  connection off.  What can I do?
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: only if I enter recovery mode first
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: which seems weird in itself? why would that work but booting directly wouldnt?
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: sorry I cant remember what you said early about grub options.. could that be the fix?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Then something is hosed up if the only access you have is via recovery . In Booting to terminal the GUI graphic's driver is not at that time even loaded .
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: thig is tho, if I install lightdm then reboot it works.. no recovery mode needed I get to the login screen
<theseb> nacc: how enable it to run at startup? is that an extra step when setting up systemd script?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: All I can think of for lightdm working is the default settings 'work' whereas for slim ya got to set them . Want to try and biit to terminal - login to the system from there ?
<theseb> nacc: i can do "service myapp start" and THAT works...just not automagically when i reboot
<Bashing-om> biit/boot*
<nacc> theseb: something like `systemctl enable NAME` iirc
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Ouch ! .. wait one .. what release is this - systemd ? - then we got to do a different parameter to get to terminal .
<theseb> nacc: it is a shame they just don't all fire up at bootup
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: yeah 16.10. Oh there we go.
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: I am at a login screen now...
<Kingsy> openbox doesnt install xorg as a dependency ?
<Kingsy> now I feel stupid
<Kingsy> however I am still unsure why I cant just clean boot to a terminal prompt.... :P
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: All a process of learning . minimal install you tell the system what and when to install . dependencies !
<Kingsy> just thought it was an apt-get thing
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: any thoughts on my previous message? Why can I clean boot into a login manager but I cAnt into a terminal prompt?
<Kingsy> I has to be something to do with my gfx card or setup
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: Let's tell the kernel ya want to boot to terminal . at the grub boot menu 'e' key for edit mode => boot parameters screen; arrow down to the line starting with linux and replace quiet splash and all after with systemd.unit=multi-user.target . key combo ctl+x to continue to TTY1 terminal .
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: cool, but surely that cant be a feature? the system crashes if you do not have a GUI unless you tell it not to crash...
<Kingsy> sounds strange.
<CarlFK> I'm trying to build http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/purple-matrix for xenial.  wget the org and debian tars.. untar.. debuild errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055250/
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: There is a bunch I do not know about systemd ! .. I can accept that if there exist vt_handoff=7 in the boot line . will drive the system nuts if a GUI is not configured . The GUI is TTY7 .
<CarlFK> Kingsy: I don't think it is crashing.  I bet if you have sshd you can ssh to it.
<Kingsy> could be the case
<OerHeks> CarlFK, " This project is somewhat alpha, and only basic functionality has been implemented"  contact Alberto Garcia ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purple-matrix/0.0.0+git20161120-1
<CarlFK> OerHeks: I don't want to bug them about building debs.
<CarlFK> i'm sure there are pages that will give me the steps that might work, im just not sure what to search for
<OerHeks> CarlFK,  and : Incompatible with Pidgin <2.11 -- https://github.com/matrix-org/purple-matrix/issues/16
<User21> Hi guys
<CarlFK> OerHeks: scroll down to "@penguin42 thanks a lot, I confirm that it works on Ubuntu 16.04 :)"
<brainwash> CarlFK: did you modify the file which is mentioned in your log file?
<OerHeks> CarlFK, that is, if you pulled the code from github?
<CarlFK> brainwash: nope.  wget/wget/tar/debuild
<mylisto> I'm trying to get my bluetooth earbuds to work with Ubuntu.  Ubuntu sees them and has paired them....but it shows  connection off.  What can I do?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: !! UEFI system and a minimal installer ??? No can do -easily- : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .
<Kingsy> wh in the hell does apt-get install nvidia-378 install lightdm ?
<Kingsy> why*
<brainwash> CarlFK: maybe first remove purple-matrix_0.0.0+git20170105.orig.tar.xz and purple-matrix_0.0.0+git20170105-1.debian.orig.tar.xz and debuild then?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: A driver also installing a DM .. a 1st here for me too .
<brainwash> CarlFK: your log tells you why the task failed
<Kingsy> what in the world..... ok going to flatten it.
<CarlFK> brainwash: that doesn't tell me how to fix it... any idea what the dir should be called that I untar the source into?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: ^^ UEFI box ?
<CarlFK> OerHeks: +git20170105 should include the fix mentioned
<CarlFK> hey I guessed right: purple-matrix_0.0.0+git20170105-1
<CarlFK> Setting up purple-matrix (0.0.0+git20170105-1) ...  lets see if this flys....
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: yeah
<Malakuss> ^______^   hay  =)    I LOVE YOU   LIVE
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: UEFI is just the new "BIOS right ?
<Kingsy> heh not sure myself
<brainwash> CarlFK: I assume that the directory does not matter
<brainwash> the downloaded files should not be located in that dir
<Bashing-om> !efi | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CarlFK> brainwash: hmm, you are right.   in the past I have gotten errors about it not being right, but I guess that was for something else.  generally I bump into problems putting stuff on a PPA
<faLUCE> (ubuntu 16.10) hello. My network card connects and disconnects continously, and gives this dmesg output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055532/  . How can I solve? It seems that this bad issue has something to do with power managment ("Limiting TX power to 23 (23 - 0) dBm as advertised by 32:91:8f:da:ec:79")
<OerHeks> faLUCE, no, that is just a line negotiation with the router.
<Kingsy> ok what the hell is happening.. haha
<faLUCE> OerHeks: ok... but how could I fix that?
<Kingsy> if I install this ppa --> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa <-- then so sudo apt-get intall nvidia-378 it attempts to install loads of gnome stuff along with the driver... why? does anyone know?
<OerHeks> faLUCE, if this is the same issue earlier, no clue how to 'fix' tl-wn725
<OerHeks> some wifi adapters come with bad drivers.
<OerHeks> not our fault, though..
<faLUCE> OerHeks: no, I solved the earlier issue (access point)
<faLUCE> OerHeks: the access point issue was only a network-manager GUI issue
<Kingsy> hrm, I just don't understand.. haha
<nacc> Kingsy: can you pastebin `apt-cache show nvidia-378` ?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: a thought; as this is a fresh install , after the install of the system completed the 1st thing you did was ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ???
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: yeah done that
<Kingsy> nacc: sure 1 second
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: All I can say too is weird .
<OerHeks> i suspect as part of lightdm
<comptekki> what is preferred?  apt upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<OerHeks> comptekki, both are valid, but do different things
<Kingsy> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055593
<OerHeks> !distu-upgrade
<nacc> comptekki: apt has upgrade and full-upgrade, technically, dist-upgrade is for compat with apt-get
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<comptekki> it seems that if I use just upgrade not everything gets updated, but dist-upgrade does.  I need to check closer the diff...
<nacc> comptekki: with `apt`, I would recommend using full-upgrade if you only are interested in staying up to date
<Kingsy> nacc: any ideas on that? I don't see anything funny in that output you asked for... but its 100% asking to install gnome when I try to install this
<nacc> Kingsy: can you show it in a pastebin?
<comptekki> nacc, ok thanks
<comptekki> checking man apt now
<Kingsy> one moment
<comptekki> yeah - looks like apt full-upgrade would do it like apt-get dist-upgrade
<faLUCE> OerHeks: solved (work-around) in this way http://askubuntu.com/questions/804607/ubuntu-16-04-wifi-intel-7265-slow-disconnecting
<Kingsy> nacc: https://hastebin.com/ixujobikak.sql
<Kingsy> nacc: bloody hell that took some doing, couldnt copy out of rxvt for some reason
<nacc> Kingsy: presuming you had networking, you can use pastebinit
<Kingsy> nacc: I couldnt it was hanging beause it wanted a Y/n
<Kingsy> nacc: anyway, doesnt matter.. you see the output? weird eh?
<nacc> Kingsy: ah i see -- it is weird
<nacc> Kingsy: you could try and figure it out via `apt-cache rdepends...`
<nacc> Kingsy: starting with some gnome package
<nacc> Kingsy: and going backwards until you hit nvidia-378
<Kingsy> nacc: but lets say I figure out a dependency.. how do I resolve it?
<Kingsy> is it ultimately.. I cant install the driver this way unless I install all this crap?
<Sbur> Where can I find a program for doing a timeline for my Ubuntu desktop?
<khalidu1> good evening
<faLUCE> I can't find /etc/rc.local anymore in 16.10. What should I use, instead?
<Sbur> Correction ... I want to prepare a timeline of events in my life with my Ubuntu based desktop
<Bashing-om> Kingsy: I too experienced somewhat similar - new nVida card on 14.04 minimal - I declined installing the poriprietary driver due to all the bloat also installed . I do not recall what all the ystem wanted to install, however .
<Kingsy> Bashing-om: I see.
<Kingsy> well I am going to install the driver.. even if I have to do it oem
<khalidu1> i want to ask about kdc    kinit: Cannot find KDC for realm "KHALID.LOCAL" while getting initial credentials
<khalidu1> anyhelp about tht
<expert975> Is there a place for getting help? Can I get some help on a system freeze problem?
<tony_> Quit
<Bashing-om> !details | expert975
<ubottu> expert975: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nacc> Kingsy: right, you probably can't work around it
<thyriaen> hi, i am looking for a way to get chrome ( and/or chromium ) to send notifications with libnotify instead of the chrome buildin nnotification so it gets better integrated into your desktop - is there a way ?
<expert975> I'm using ElementaryOS. My problem is, if I open a minimum amount of programs, the system freezes.
<nacc> !elementary | expert975
<ubottu> expert975: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<faLUCE> any idea about this? rc.local is missing in 16.10.... this is weird....
<khalidu1> im tryin to make a domain controller but everytime i reach the step of kinit administrator@KHALID.LOCAL   it gives me the message kinit: Cannot find KDC for realm "KHALID.LOCAL" while getting initial credentials
<Si0n> thyriaen: I think you need to use an extension e.g. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/libnotify-notifications-i/epckjefillidgmfmclhcbaembhpdeijg
<thyriaen> that extension doesnt work
<thyriaen> hasnt been maintained since 2014 or something
<jak-e> Why for some install via apt-get do I have to manually install dependencies (also via apt-get). Shouldn't i just be prompted to install any dependencies if it was packaged correctly?
<nacc> jak-e: such as? and for what version of ubuntu?
<Si0n> thyriaen: Oh sorry, it's been a while since I last used :-\
<brainwash> thyriaen: did you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/465727/activate-chrome-native-notifications ?
<pavlos> jak-e, when you install a pkg, it also tells you it will install pkg-commom, for example. It does install deps
<brainwash> thyriaen: other than that, you should ask in #chromium
<thyriaen> ah nice
<thyriaen> thank you
<thyriaen> will do <3
<jak-e> Thanks pavlos and nacc, I think you've answered my question.
<thyriaen> brainwash, i have not but i will thanks
<pavlos> jak-e, example, I tried (dry-run) to install psensor, it will bring psensor-common as well. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24055952/
<tonyt> more joins quits than chatting going on in here lol
<Kingsy> haha yup
<Kingsy> I am still raging about this nvidia issue
<mylisto> I'm trying to get my bluetooth earbuds to work with Ubuntu.  Ubuntu sees them and has paired them....but it shows  connection off.  What can I do?
<kaosine> mylisto: try this, just found it https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276467
<sruli> how can i get udev to write to a file vendor & idproduct of usb device each time they connect
<sruli> in other words i want to "echo {idVendor}:{idProduct} > /file"
#ubuntu 2017-02-24
<Xundres> hi
<Xundres> I'm in ubuntu GNOME and I didn't manage to change the user avatar
<Xundres> When I go to select the image. I cannot select any images
<lerner> what I dont understand> I just used the shell to install mkvtoolnix. Then I saw the ppa. Got rid of mkvtoolnix and installed the ppa (https://launchpad.net/~djcj/+archive/ubuntu/mkvtoolnix). Then updated. I write, in the shell 'mkvtoolnix' and it returns 'command not found' what am I missing?
<cfhowlett> don't use ppa when there's a working package available in repos?
<OerHeks> Got rid of mkvtoolnix ... in the shell 'mkvtoolnix' and it returns 'command not found' ?
<OerHeks> reinstall mkvtoolnix perhaps?
<lerner> OerHeks, but then I added the ppa
<lerner> if I reinstall, will it install the repo version or the ppa version?
<OerHeks> upgrade just upgrades installed packages, AFAIK
<sruli> lerner: to install repo version you need to remove ppa first
<OerHeks> lerner, depends, if the ppa version is newer ..
<lerner> ok, so default option is> install the newest available
<OerHeks> That is basicly how it works, yes.
<lerner> good...
<tonyt> can anyone tell me the traceroute command?
<wedgie> traceroute command for what?
<azizLIGHT> how do i find packages installed that are not from ubuntu repos?
<azizLIGHT> i have dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" { print $2 }' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B1 'Installed' | sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n  / /g' | grep -v "ubuntu" | grep -v -- "--"
<azizLIGHT> but i think using 'ubuntu' as an indicator for ubuntu repo installed pacakges, is not exact
<azizLIGHT> in the installed line's version name
<w9qbj> tonyt, on *nix systems it   traceroute target.name (or IP.add.re.ss  on a Windows it is tracert
<wedgie> tonyt: or maybe you're looking for mtr
<happyfr0gg> synaptic displays several gpg  no pubkey errors. How do I trace them to the programs they belong to?
<happyfr0gg> I need help, please.
<happyfr0gg> synaptic displays several gpg  no pubkey errors. How do I trace them to the programs they belong to?
<blaster> I'm having a weird issue where Apache seems to be running in lieu of nginx, even I don't even believe I have apache running and nginx is supposed to be.
<blaster> When I go to http://127.0.0.1 I'm getting Apache2 Ubuntu Default page.
<blaster> I've even removed apache and everything and rebooted.
<sruli> blaster: is it possible that the page you are getting is just the template in teh default dir?
<w9qbj> blaster, try ps -ef | grep apache  to see if it's really running.  Or grep nginx - they may both be using the same default webroot
<blaster> Yes that's the issue :)
<azizLIGHT> so can anyone help me identify list of packges that are not ubuntu repo? http://i.imgur.com/UfhhQxv.png example
<blaster> My bad.  Thanks!
<sruli> blaster: what was the issue? default page ?
<azizLIGHT> i want to get a list of packages thare are not ubuntu repo
<blaster> Yes, nginx was serving the apache default page.
<sruli> thought as much
<happyfr0gg> synaptic displays several gpg  no pubkey errors. How do I trace them to the programs they belong to?
<blaster> How long until that helicopter crashes into a mountain somewhere?
<sruli> blaster: is that a ubuntu question? ;-)
<kaosine> can anyone help me with server? I had it up and running just fine for a few hours last night then it died and I wasn't able to recover it using the recovery on my bootable usb I made.....
<sruli> in my sudoers.d/ i added config top allow a full dir, is it possible to exclude 1 filename?
<sruli> kaosine: define dies
<sruli> \\define died
<blaster> sruli, no it's an obiter dictum.
<kaosine> sruli: like if I boot it up after bios it black screens and I get nothing as if no OS is there but the recovery sees one there
<sruli> kaosine: you are using livecd for recovery?
<kaosine> sruli: well live USB it won't fit on the cd's I have
<sruli> kaosine: but the recovery you are using has useable gui?
<sruli> kaosine: have you made any changes in the bios? eg.g eufi > legace or the reverse?
<kaosine> sruli: nope, and it's the official installer so yeah it kinda has gui-ish it's the server install gui
<sruli> kaosine: iirc server gui install does not have tools you can use to recover only fresh install
<kaosine> sruli: it does have recovery from what I can tell....but it doesn't prompt me to de-encrypt since I did enable it
<sruli> you have a terminal open?
<kaosine> sruli: I'll have to boot it up right quick and put the liveusb back in
<teresaejunior> Hi! I'm on my mobile now! My Yaketty laptop, which I need for work, has now become unbootable! I'm being dropped into emergency mode! It says"Dependency failed for Local File Systems" on boot. This error appeared before, but I workarounded with a reboot, but now rebooting does not help!
<sruli> kaosine: once you are booted paste output of lsblk to paste.ubuntu.com
<craptalk> some of my app sometimes gone by itself after restart, why is it? i am currently running ubuntu-gnome
<craptalk> the app that i put it on the side is gone, and it is also not in my machine after i search it
<kaosine> sruli: that's if I can get into it, I can't even pull up a terminal in it, I've got the install media up and it has a option labled "rescue a broken system"
<sruli> kaosine: you will need a livecd, you dont have a usb stick?
<craptalk> i dont think it's a kind of virus or something
<kaosine> sruli: I have it with liveusb basically(all my cd's are 600mb which definitely won't fit server)
<sruli> kaosine: server install images are NOT livecds, you need a live CD (desktop image), i dont know of a ubuntu one which will fit a cd, you need a 2gb usb stick
<AndrewDi> hi
<AndrewDi> does ubuntu 16.10 support gnome-classic？
<kaosine> sruli: what about a lubuntu live?
<teresaejunior> Mounting of devices are all timing out with "Dependency failed" errors...
<kaosine> (that actually fit on a 700mb disc XD)
<sruli> kaosine: my local lubuntu iso is 894mb, if yours is smaller, go for it, stick it on a cd
<teresaejunior> Any ideas?
<AndrewDi> any more detail error？
<kaosine> sruli: I'm only saying because somehow I fit lubu on a cd XD
<sruli> teresaejunior: sounds like something wrong in fstab or maybe UUID's are wrong
<sruli> kaosine: ok, boot it
<teresaejunior> sruli: OK, I'm comparing my database with blkid, just a minute...
<teresaejunior> Not database, fstab
<kaosine> sruli: may be a problem the disk drive won't open
<kaosine> maybe I can use my superdrive with it...
<sruli> kaosine: what diskdrive?
<kaosine> sruli: apple superdrive.....the cd drive built into the system won't open for some odd reason now
<teresaejunior> sruli: the UUIDs are all correct. Funny that I got the system to boot last time with a reboot...
<sruli> kaosine: let me know when booted in livecd
<sruli> teresaejunior: are all fstab entries correct?
<Kingsy> can someone advise. I cant get any sound out my nvidia hdmi out. Sound works in kodi but not openbox. Pulseaudio pavucontrol is saying the device is "unplugged"
<teresaejunior> sruli: I can't see anything wrong with it
<kaosine> sruli: I think I'm going to have to download another iso the lubu I have doesn't have a live cd otoin to try without installing
<kaosine> option*
<kaosine> if I can find my external disk drive to burn it with...
<faLUCE> (16.10)  hello. I'm using a  "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter" USB dongle as hotspot. Unfortunately, as soon as a client connects to it, the hotspot goes in kernel panic. This Is really WEIRD. How can I understand where is the problem? I can't debug anything
<pavlos> faLUCE, are you running hostapd on rpi? you may need a modded hostapd driver ... https://jenssegers.com/43/Realtek-RTL8188-based-access-point-on-Raspberry-Pi
<faLUCE> pavlos: I'm running ubuntu 16.10 on a pc
<tubal> Hello. Does anyone have an idea of what that thing is in the lower-right corner? https://imgur.com/a/6BeCQ
<tubal> It stays there even when another window is in focus. It goes away if moused-over, but then reappears.
<degenpoker> Hello was hopin for some help. Im tryin to install ubuntu 16.10 on my box   so it will be dual boot with win 10 ive tried 3 fresh installs of ubuntu keep getting same issue.   It says install complete please reboot. I do . It boots grub i select ubuntu i see a ubuntu screen for a sec then just a black screen with my cursor and the bubble on the top right
<degenpoker> saying its connected to my wifi network.   Then it sits    i can ctrl alt f1 to login prompt but resolution looks wrong cant see all the writing.   Need some help please its an alienware x51 AMD radeon r7 vid card
<tubal> Correction: it went away when I focused another non-Firefox window, the file browser.
<degenpoker> prompt https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jtZUvFsc/20170223_184825.jpg
<silox> Anyone here used Ubuntu Autopilot to install Openstack Newton on a 16.04 LTS platform?
<happyfr0gg> On Ubuntu Synaptic returns several GPG no pubkey errors. How do I trace them to the programs they belong to?
<azizLIGHT> how do i find packages tha have both ubuntu repo version and also a ppa version
<azizLIGHT> using dpkg -l and apt-cache policy
<silox> apt-cache policy
<azizLIGHT> yes i have many packages. is there a better way to look at it instead of reading 22k lines
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053511/
<azizLIGHT> im trying to find packages like on line 22250
<azizLIGHT> xserver-xorg-video-neomagic: its got a ppa package installed instead of ubuntu repo vrsion
<silox> apt-cache policy xserver*
<silox> try that
<kaosine> sruli: yeah I think I'm SOL on trying to fix it I can't go anywhere right now and my disc drive has gone MIA
<azizLIGHT> silox: its not very different from my paste. all it did was filter it down to xserver* related pacakges
<azizLIGHT> im trying to find something more specific
<silox> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-neomagic doesn't work for you?
<azizLIGHT> silox: my pastebin url already lists all the apt-cache policy of all packages. i dont need that information. i already have it
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053511/
<wedgie> silox: thta doesn't help him audit his whole system for packages which are installed from PPAs
<silox> ah, I thought he was looking for a single package
<wedgie> azizLIGHT: what do you get with ''apt show xserver-xorg-video-neomagic''
<azizLIGHT> how many quotes should i put in
<azizLIGHT> wedgie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24056539/
<happyfr0gg> Synaptic Package Manager returns several gpg no pubkey errors. How do I trace the Pub keys to their corresponding programs?
<lerner> is there any command to make my computer shut all programs and turn itself off in 2 hours time?
<silox> azzizLIGHT: try this
<silox> apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | awk 'NR >= 6 { print $2 }') | awk '/^[^ ]/    { split($1, a, ":"); pkg = a[1] } nextline == 1 { nextline = 0; printf("%-40s %-50s %s\n", pkg, $2, $3) } /\*\*\*/      { nextline = 1 }' | grep -v ubuntu.com | grep -v "\/var\/lib\/dpkg\/status"
<wedgie> lerner: shutdown -r +120
<wedgie> err
<wedgie> shutdown -h +120
<wedgie> -r would be reboot
<lerner> and now that I need to turn a vpn off before shutting the computer its time to learn to write scripts...
<lerner> wedgie, can that command be combined with another command, like sudo service tor stop?
<wedgie> lerner: if you need to get complex, probably best to put it all in a script and use "at" to schedule it
<silox> something like sleep 7200 && nmcli con down id "Your VPN connection name here"
<silox> if you're using network manager for it
<wedgie> though shutting down ought to tell the sytem to stop all services...
<silox> true
<lerner> if I dont turn networks off before shutting computer off, it wont shut off
<silox> I thought he might want to do that instead of shutting down altogether
<lerner> it will send the killall command, but the computer will remain on
<silox> that's not normal for sure
<wedgie> lolwut? at isn't installed by default in 16.04?
<lerner> wedgie, do i need sudo?
<silox> yes
<silox> to stop a service at least or shutdown
<lerner> if I write a small h instead of capital, will it still turn off?
<lerner> o wait
<lerner> 2 different things
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, show us in a pastebin please
<dylan__> hola
<dylan__>    que tal
<OerHeks> hi dylan__ english only please
<dylan__> hola
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks -  Okay, please give me a minute.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, just run updates, it will show those errors too
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks - http://pastebin.com/QMAF12A8
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, and on what ubuntu version?
<happyfr0gg> Trusty.
<happyfr0gg> 14.04.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, ah, i have seeen this before, i think your drive has unmounted dirty, and is now mounted RO read only
<OerHeks> you can check this in terminal : touch test.txt
<OerHeks> if you get an error about read only, there you go:  perform fsck to fix this
<lerner> if I executed shutdown -h +120 but my computer needs to restart to install upgrades, the first command will be executed, not the second, right?
<happyfr0gg> I tried using Y PPA Manager but it failed to fix my issue.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, your keys are still there, only because the drive is shutdown dirty, it is read only and the reason you cannot use your keys.
<OerHeks> so, what did touch test.txt say?
<happyfr0gg> Again, do I type in the terminal verbatim --> touch test.txt  ????
<OerHeks> yes
<OerHeks> it makes an empty file, just a test
<happyfr0gg> ls displays the ' test.txt ' via terminal.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, oke, then it is not a R/W problem
<OerHeks> odd
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, I will try Methods 1 & 2 from here --> https://mintguide.org/other/440-how-to-fix-gpg-error-no_pubkey-on-linux-mint.html
<OerHeks> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> ugh, mint manuals .. blasfemie !
<QoQOoO> Hello dose anyone meet locale-gen steal ram problem?
<QoQOoO> We use chef-client to provision out machine, but today we found when we execute "locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8" command, the command hang and steal many of memory
<ClarkT> Greetins
<OerHeks> QoQOoO, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<QoQOoO> OerHeks: thks a lot..
<OerHeks> mot sure where provisioning goes wrong, apparmor like in this old LXC issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/931717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969299 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #931717 Don't require use of mediate_deleted with LXC (was: apparmor prevents dpkg-divert and localedef from working in a container)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> c/mot/not
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, result from Method 1 --> http://pastebin.com/Vp3jAxNX
<gnomethrower> I have an odd question
<gnomethrower> I'm using Cinnamon on Ubuntu 16.04 and I want to know where the configuration is for the desktop background manager
<gnomethrower> as it only allows 1 second thru 1440 seconds as the values it allows for delay between changing pictures
<gnomethrower> and I want to mess around with it
<stillcantchat> hope i can chat here
<stillcantchat> why can't I chat using hexchat?
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, result from Method 2 --> http://pastebin.com/6rBFHgLp
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, i would clean the lists and reload them again, mucho faster >>>  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> 43 keys to go ..
<Bashing-om> stillcantchat: ubuntu chat in #ubuntu-offtopic . Looks like hexchat is working .
<stillcantchat> I meant, I can't send
<stillcantchat> not working for me ...any irc client with ubuntu channels
<happyfr0gg> Running ' sudo apt-get update ' now.  Its results in a bit....
<Bashing-om> stillcantchat: Then how do I see what you send ?
<happyfr0gg> ....Same thing.
<stillcantchat> Bashing-om: hehe... I am using the webchat
<stillcantchat> that's how
<degenpoker> So i  finally got ubuntu to do somthing on boot after fresh install    i had to add nomodeset to grub menu hit e on boot.   Now its booted and sayz please enter passphrase for disk cryptswap1 on none!    And doesnt look like its letting me type   anything      is this because i chose to encrpyt home folder?
<stillcantchat> hexchat doesn't work, konversation doesn't work...so I had to use webchat site
<degenpoker> I seem to be screwing this ubuntu install up -.-
<degenpoker> If i reinstall without encrpyting home will it fix this or am i spinning my wheeels
<tatertots> degenpoker: have you tried entering the crypt password?....it may not show the password as you type it..that would be normal
<degenpoker> Just sits   5 flashing lights
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, I tried your 1st two commands and at the end of its process it states several public keys are not available.
<degenpoker> Hmmm thats weird
<degenpoker> Now it booted
<tatertots> degenpoker: yeah
<tatertots> degenpoker: ...
<degenpoker> tatertots:   i forced it to shutdown by holding button    rebooted and it booted to the ubuntu login screen for my account    never asked for cryptswap pass
<degenpoker> Is that normal it would do that then not do it?
<Aurorasaura> Hi everyone. I just installed ubuntu server 14.04, Is there anyway to use it to download torrents that I use for work?
<happyfr0gg> Aurorasaura, why not use regular Ubuntu?
<Aurorasaura> I have regular Ubuntu happyfr0gg :) Just playing around with other os's and versions.
<Katai> Aurorasaura: install any torrent client
<Katai> if you have a GUI desktop you can install transmission for example
<Aurorasaura> The one I am trying out Katai is Ubuntu Server 16.04.2 LTS No GUI I believe so far
<Katai> then try either transmission-cli or rtorrent
<Katai> or do a search to see the options
<Katai> "apt search torrent client terminal"
<Katai> you can use a gui on the server edition if you want though
<Aurorasaura> How?
<Katai> just install your favorite desktop
<Katai> apt install gnome-desktop
<Aurorasaura> Ah! your awesome lol
<Aurorasaura> Ty for the tips Katai
<Katai> :)
<Katai> if you want the full gnome stack (or any of them), try apt install ubutun-gnome-deskop (or ubuntu-kde-desktop, etc)
<happyfr0gg> Aurorasaura, http://www.networkworld.com/article/2356810/linux/100941-10-amazing-Linux-desktop-environments-youve-probably-never-seen.html#slide2
<Aurorasaura> Thank you happyfr0gg :D
<happyfr0gg> I like LXDE, I use it and it has very little CPU and RAM resource usage. Meaning that others may suck up alot of CPU and RAM.
<happyfr0gg> Unity uses quite a bit of CPU and RAM.
<kaosine> happyfr0gg: yeah I used ubuntu right as they switched to Unity and noticed a massive difference when it switched
<kaosine> especially since I was running it on a laptop which meant the battery tanked on the thing
<happyfr0gg> Is Mate similar to LXDE in how little CPU and RAM it uses?
<kaosine> happyfr0gg: idk I find I like LXDE too much that I end up using lubuntu a lot
<happyfr0gg> Is transparent windowing available in LXDE? I am getting a bit tired of its old school layout.
<degenpoker> could someone help me with setting screen resolution  for some reason displays is only giving me 1024x768    but i should be able to do 1920x1080        its   radeon r7 druver which i guess isnt supported for 16.10  so it looks like my system is using AMDGPU
<degenpoker> looks pretty bad right now on my monitor
<degenpoker> Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits)
<degenpoker> i think maybe im not using the right graphics driver
<degenpoker> i dont see anything in additional drivers for graphics
<raxx> hello
<CrazyTux> which method of updating/upgrading is advised? using CLI or Software Updater?
<Bashing-om> CrazyTux: Nothing wrong with both .. and a looksee in the logs sometimes .
<CrazyTux> ok
<amicrawler> is there a way to recover my drive i lost grub
<amicrawler> ubunut 16.04
<amicrawler> x64
<amicrawler> my laptop boots but will not goto to xorg
<amicrawler> or gui
<amicrawler> i tried fsck
<amicrawler> found files
<amicrawler> but booting again no gui still
<Bashing-om> amicrawler: A GUI issue ? At the login screen - key combo ctl+alt+F1 ; can you login to the system here ?
<amicrawler> tried no good
<amicrawler> said error
<amicrawler> i can get the logon to go up
<amicrawler> but not to desktop
<OerHeks> amicrawler, boot, hold shift, go into recovery (alt F1 make RW), mount -o rw,remount /
<OerHeks>  and  login, perform: Sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run apt install -f, all should be fine now
<amicrawler> can only use grub commands
<OerHeks> boot to grub, choose recovery, etc
<amicrawler> failed britty.service
<amicrawler> reached target swap
<amicrawler> and stops there
<amicrawler> doing a dpkg
<amicrawler> mouse is up but still no GUI
<amicrawler> backround pic is there
<amicrawler> but no dock or other stuff
<amicrawler> have my desktop picture but no dock or GUI
<amicrawler> have a mouse on the picture
<amicrawler> but can click any thing
<amicrawler> not
<fiter> I am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 15.04 to 16.04, when I run update command i get following errors,
<fiter> W: Failed to fetch http://apt.wxwidgets.org/dists/natty-wx/InRelease    W: Failed to fetch http://apt.wxwidgets.org/dists/natty-wx/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'apt.wxwidgets.org'  W: Failed to fetch http://cran.fhcrc.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/wily/Packages  404  Not Found
<OerHeks> login again with ctrl alt f1, remove rm .Xauthority and go back to gui with ctrl alt f7 http://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<OerHeks> amicrawler, ^^
<OerHeks> fiter, natty? that was 11.04 .. upgrade can be a hard, see eolupgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stanford_ai> I'm looking for a GENIUS to work with us on the most promising drone AI company. Do you know any geniuses here?
<fiter> OerHeks:  it is 15.04
<OerHeks> i would reinstall, 15.04 > 15.10 > 16.04
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<stanford_ai> oops
<fiter> OerHeks:  what would be the strategy for that ?
<stanford_ai> i guess there are no geniuses here
<amicrawler> LOL
<OerHeks> fiter, step 1. if you don't have a backup of your data, it is not important, step 2 download 16.04
<Aurorasaura> Would anyone know why when I change the hostname on ubuntu server the old host name still shows up on other computers network locations? I edited /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<amicrawler> guest mode does not work
<amicrawler> just shows to the mouse
<fiter> OerHeks:  I don't have a backup of my data.
<fiter> OerHeks:  why download 16.04 can I not accomplish it through upgrading as downloading will need to make a usb stick ??
<OerHeks> fiter, you can upgrade, with the eolupgrade page. i would reinstall, much faster.
<OerHeks> seee the part old-releases and how to put that in your sources.list
<OerHeks> anyway, it is alway good to have an usb with the latest iso ready *before upgrading*, for when your system becomes corrupted.
<Aurorasaura> Whats ubuntus equavelent of tree?
<Aurorasaura> like listing all folders
<lwy> d
<OerHeks> Aurorasaura, install tree ?
<OerHeks> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays an indented directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-3 (yakkety), package size 41 kB, installed size 134 kB
<Aurorasaura> haha. I just didnt know if ubuntu had a special one but ty
<OerHeks> ls gives one level of files/folders AFAIK
<OerHeks> had to search too, :-D
<rynan7>  /msg nickserv register rynan7 Wh2dnmac
<OerHeks> ls -R gives such a mess
<OerHeks> rynan7, one space too many
<rynan7> lol thank it's been years since I ue=sed irc
<stanford_ai> is anyone here familiar with ROS/robotics on linux? computer vision, AI, drones, manufacturing, electronics, industrial design, awesomeness, video-making, marketing, lean startup, design-thinking, ethnography, graphic design, or anything related?
<Aurorasaura> Tree works awesome.
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, stop that nonsense, thanks
<Aurorasaura> Though I want to be able to tree without having to specify the folder...
<OerHeks> Aurorasaura, then you like mc too, filemanager for tty
<OerHeks> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.17-1 (yakkety), package size 507 kB, installed size 1592 kB
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, you're welcome !
<Frank_Jameso> hey, does anyone ever have issues on a thinkpad x200 tablet with the wifi? Mine sometimes just stops working. I do sudo service network-manager restart, and that used to fix it, but now it seems like a crap shoot (pardon the language)
<Frank_Jameso> Also, I came in here out of nostalgia, even though it's not a question or an answer, I have good memories of this place.
<rynan7> I am new to ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone could give me an example of how to chown a directory to a user?
<Frank_Jameso> rynan7: if you type in man chown in the terminal, it will give you a manual to it. I know it's a bit daunting when you're newer so...
<rynan7> I have the basics I keep messing up on the group part
<Frank_Jameso> if you scroll down though into that manual from the command 'man chown', you'll see a lot of arguments you can add in to the command, one is -R, or you can type the full thing, which is --recursove (two -'s).
<hicoleri> The time on my system clock resets to UTC time after each reboot for some reason even though the local timezones are different, but it syncs itself to local time if it has access to the internet. How do I make the local time not 'reset' itself
<Frank_Jameso> that recursive command is required to get everything inside of a folder.
<Frank_Jameso> also when in a manual, you can type the letter q to leave it and go back to the terminal
<rynan7> thank you Frank just one more question. Do you enter the user first or the directory?
<pottsy> How can you have trouble with chown,  its such a self explanitory command   : chown -R user:group /directory
<Frank_Jameso> I was actually retesting the command as you type that, this worked for me, assuming the user's name is Jameso and the folder's name is folder:
<Frank_Jameso> rynan7: chown -R Jameso folder
<rynan7> ok thanks again
<Frank_Jameso> pottsy, everyone's mind has a different hurdle.
<pottsy> Frank_Jameso: fair,  I've jumped a few today ;/
<degenerate> hi new to ubuntu   fresh install dual boot       having an issue with my graphics card       tryin to play steamgames   isnt doable        i type sudo lshw -c video     and im getting *-display UNCLAIMED      heres the full pastebin.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24057402/   any help is much appreciated i know its prob simple and something i am messing up
<EriC^^> degenerate: which ubuntu version?
<pottsy> degenerate: can you post output for 'lspci -k'
<pottsy> driver issue I'd guess. Try latest proprietary AMD driver? third party driver?
<pottsy> as for the intel adaptor,  I'm suprised thats showing unclaimed,  but could be because AMD card is primary output.
<Frank_Jameso> it does seem like it's the wrong card driver combination. it has intel on there but you're using a radeon
<pottsy> intel would be the onboard adaptor.
<Phanes> whats the `whatprovides` equivalent for apt
<degenerate> pottsy   : incoming
<degenerate> Eric^^ 16.10
<degenerate> pottsy : pottsy
<degenerate> pottsy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24057442/
<degenerate> from what i read theres no amd driver for 16.10    i have to download 15.04
<degenerate> -.- im downloading the image now unless theres somthing else i can do
<pottsy> degenerate: sorry man,  can you post   'lspci -nnk'
<pottsy> actually no never mind
<pottsy> misread output nvm
<lena_> hello
<pottsy> I'd say the radeon kernel driver doesn't support your card - http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<pottsy> try the latest proprietary driver.
<pottsy> ahh hold that - won't work with 16.10
<degenerate> -.-
<Frank_Jameso> which gfx card again?
<degenerate> Display Adapters 	
<degenerate> AMD Radeon (TM) R7 370 Series
<degenerate> Intel(R) HD Graphics 530
<degenerate> the struggle is real
<Frank_Jameso> if it makes you feel any better after reading the question, I too will die someday. But the monitors are plugged into the correct card right?
<degenerate> yes
<degenerate> its one monitor
<degenerate> and im using it now
<degenerate> im burning 15.04  right now   im gonna install that i think that amd driver is supported on 15.04 from what i read
<Frank_Jameso> amdgpu-pro drivers?
<Frank_Jameso> or a differnt one
<Frank_Jameso> sorry if it's redundant info, I've been a bit in and out, heh.
<Frank_Jameso> well, in any case, if you aren't using those, this may be of interest/worth. http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<pottsy> If you downgrade the kernel you will be OK to install on 16.10 but at that stage you may aswell just install 1604 and update your packages if it's a fresh install.
<degenpoker> I dont think my cards in thay pro
<BadShah> T
<BadShah> Is anyone there ?
<Frank_Jameso> man bad luck degen, you're right lol. But this one from what I can tell supports it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  .. it shows it near the bottom.
<Frank_Jameso> hi Badshah
<craptalk> how can i check whether my battery is normal or getting weak?
<craptalk> i installed powerstat but cant read it
<craptalk> i heard people running ubuntu has lower lasting battery compared to other OSes, is it true?
<craptalk> mine i got brand new laptop installed ubuntu-gnome, and it last around 2 hours for various activities (coding, streeaming, browsing)
<craptalk> please enlighten me on this, thank you
<squelch> it not a myth
<Frank_Jameso> one sec on that craptalk
<craptalk> Frank_Jameso, yes, any help would be appreciated
<craptalk> i got this source: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210547
<Frank_Jameso> generally it is worse
<Frank_Jameso> but I've used a program in the past to sort of fine tune it
<hateball> craptalk: upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0
<craptalk> Frank_Jameso, worse in what perspective? is it cause the management of the battery from the OS, or what? cause you know, mine is brand new, it should be something else
<Frank_Jameso> I'm trying to verify it's name. If you check the program out thoroughly, you'll probably be pretty impressed with what it can do. But it may take some adjusting to get it perfect for your needs
<craptalk> hateball, what can i check from your command?
<Frank_Jameso> craptalk, ironically I'm talking from an area where I don't know for sure on that one, so I have to guess and my guess is that they just don't overly optimize to be safe.
<hateball> craptalk: the state of your battery, which you asked for
<Frank_Jameso> ok craptalk, use apt to install powertop
<Frank_Jameso> and then run that with root privileges
<craptalk> hateball, this is the result http://termbin.com/xy5f
<Frank_Jameso> after you run it, tab over to the far and with tunable.
<Frank_Jameso> in there, probably everything almost will be diagnosed as bad in terms of power
<squelch> if you install linux on a new computer you void warranty
<hateball> craptalk: that's not terrible, but capacity is what determines how much power you're able to store
<squelch> :)
<Frank_Jameso> you can use arrow key to go down the list, and to tune something, just use the space bar. If something causes issues, leave it as bad.
<Frank_Jameso> but I got my old thinkpad watching youtube videos to about 12 watts from 22 watts with that.
<craptalk> Frank_Jameso, since i am new to use powertop, what kind of tuning that you mean? is it including disabling the wifi, screen brightness and alike?
<squelch> they need a new ubuntu laptop edition
<craptalk> hateball, so it is normal?
<Frank_Jameso> it's more.. specific
<Frank_Jameso> it's not going to disable your wifi, it's going to do other things. you'll see though based on your computer. Each thing has a description of what it is
<craptalk> i was into ubuntu only, now i am using gnome which is more animative or something like that
<craptalk> it should effect the battery life somehow
<hateball> craptalk: assuming it's not brand new, yes. my laptop is 5-6 years and battery is still at 100% tho. but it mostly runs on AC
<Frank_Jameso> like "autosuspend for USB device, runtimes for warious things could be more efficient
<Frank_Jameso> I recommend trying it out to see. I think you'll be impressed.
<Smilex> Hey. I upgraded my ubuntu, and now I get dmesg messages printed all over when I boot. It even prints into the tty login thing
<craptalk> Frank_Jameso, i got many lists that are labeled as bad
<craptalk> like VM writeback timeout
<Frank_Jameso> well, start by playing around with it. take any that aren't the autosuspend for your mouse / keyboard and set them to good.
<Frank_Jameso> and then see how it's doing
<craptalk> Frank_Jameso, i did make it good at some points, anyway, what if i put it in wrong thing? is it going to be a problem?
<craptalk> and i dont have to restart to take the effect right?
<Frank_Jameso> well
<Frank_Jameso> it can make things a bit slower and weird
<Frank_Jameso> you don't hav eto restart
<Frank_Jameso> I'm trying to find what I used to see power consumption
<craptalk> please let me know
<Frank_Jameso> but for the mouse wake one for example
<craptalk> just the essentials
<Frank_Jameso> if you choose that one, you have to click the mouse and wait a second for it to work
<Frank_Jameso> that's the weirdest thing I've found
<martian_> jihj
<craptalk> i tried to manage the AMD GPU things
<Frank_Jameso> craptalk: if it's a laptop with battery you may be able to use the power statistics that is already installed to see the power use
<Frank_Jameso> I'd try just doing everything but the mouse wake one, see what the difference is, and see if you hit any issues
<Frank_Jameso> if you do, then it may be a bit trickier than my experience was, but man it's insane what that can do for a battery.
<Frank_Jameso> and that's my general experience with linux. If you default it it can be bad but if you really get into it it'll blow windows out of the water.
<craptalk> insane you mean it saves alot the time?
<Frank_Jameso> not sure what alot the time means
<craptalk> i mean the battery lasting time to hold the activities while unplugged
<Frank_Jameso> but try checking the usage with everything off, then turn on all non mouse ones and check ita gain with a youtube video playing or somethngi
<Frank_Jameso> it's the biggest battery savings I have ever seen on anything in my life.
<Frank_Jameso> if a company sold this they'd be selling it for $1000 an install =/
<Frank_Jameso> these changes by themself won't survive a reboot, but this should help with that. http://askubuntu.com/questions/112705/how-do-i-make-powertop-changes-permanent
<Frank_Jameso> once you have it all figured out in a way that doesn't hurt performance for you and saves a lot of battery life, do that part.
<Frank_Jameso> and again, to see the change in usage, hit the start (super?) button, and look for power statistics.
<craptalk> i think i gotta learn the essentials part about the conf
<craptalk> or i make it slow
<craptalk> but it revert it back right?
<Frank_Jameso> right now if you restart it just goes back automatically
<craptalk> unless i dont remember what i did wrong
<Frank_Jameso> or you can revert it through powertop
<craptalk> what? so it is not permanent?
<Frank_Jameso> when you want to save it long term, use the link I posted.
<craptalk> i mean gotta open the powertop every fresh rebooting?
<Frank_Jameso> no.
<Frank_Jameso> right now you would
<Frank_Jameso> I posted a link on making it permanent
<Frank_Jameso> but do that after you've messed around with it a bit, and know what you want to make permanent doesn't do anything that inconveniences you.
<craptalk> okay i gotta read it
<anddam> is there a way to umount a mounted device from Files (nautilus) without actually ejecting it?
<Frank_Jameso> like a usb drive?
<anddam> exactly like a usb drive
<Frank_Jameso> so this may be a learning experience for me. Is there a difference between umounting it and ejecting it?
<Frank_Jameso> as far as I know, they are the same.
<Frank_Jameso> or do you mean you are just physically removing the drive frome the computer without unmounting it in the filesystem?
<anddam> no, "ejecting" the device remoes the storing device from kernel, lsblk won't list it anymore
<anddam> that is uncomfortable if you're going to tinker its partition table
<anddam> umounting the partition will just release the mounted device
<Frank_Jameso> the guides I'm looking at give both options, testing with a usb drive now. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<anddam> latest LTS
<anddam> what guide is it?
<anddam> I just clicked the eject button on nautilus
<R13ose> How do I save password with kdewallet as a normal user?
<Frank_Jameso> this may not be too helpful, http://askubuntu.com/questions/5845/what-is-the-difference-between-unmount-eject-safely-remove-drive-and-the
<anddam> split URL
<Frank_Jameso> highlight the whole thing, right click, open url
<Frank_Jameso> if your irc lets you
<Frank_Jameso> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5845/what-is-the-difference-between-unmount-eject-safely-remove-drive-and-the
<Frank_Jameso> it's too long to not split on mine
<anddam> I already opened it, just pointing out it was a long URL
<Frank_Jameso> looking into something more useful though
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<elias_a> Which password manager works best for Ubuntu 16.04 user?
<anddam> you cannot highlight a single url split since in textual clients there will be spurious characters in front of the lines following the first
<anddam> my point is I don't have those options frmo the askubuntu
<anddam> actually I don't even have desktop icon, and I'd like them
<Frank_Jameso> I agree with that point, I'm looknig into a few things
<anddam> but in nautilus I get https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/b1ksjgpfcm6rwjf/nautilus.png
<ducasse> elias_a: 'works best' is highly subjective
<anddam> Frank_Jameso: in fact that answer is frmo '10
<anddam> from
<elias_a> ducasse: Anything that works and is safe should be enough for me as I have not used them before.
<alkisg> elias_a: I'm using keepassx for years, it's fine for me
<ducasse> elias_a: keepassx here as well
<akik> R13ose: can you access the wallet with kwalletmanager?
<elias_a> alkisg: That sorts it then. I'll have support and everything! :D
<elias_a> ducasse: You too :P
<alkisg> elias_a: haha nope I'm not a dev there! :P
<akik> R13ose: if you don't have the password for the wallet, you can reset it
<jbermudes> Does anyone know what the package name for the Display Settings widget is called?
<anddam> mm any idea why a fat fs would be auto-mounted read-only?
<elias_a> alkisg: That's even better becaus devs generally are not good at giving end user support. :P
<anddam> I think yesterday I just plugged it and copied files onto
<alkisg> elias_a: don't come to #ltsp again for support! :D
<elias_a> alkisg: Not to say that would be true in your case. :P
<diego_> Hello I'm quite desperate I accidentaly created an ISO file on an external NTFS hard drive and lost everything on it. Can anybody help?
<diego_> ISO Image, sorry
<alkisg> diego_: what was the command that you used?
<ducasse> !recovery | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ducasse> !recover | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ducasse> diego_: ^^ look at this latest link
<mintyfresh> Hi I know you can set your mouse settings so that double click needs to happen faster, or double click can happen slow but can also happen fast, but I was wondering if I could set my mouse so that double click only works if it's slow?
<diego_> no command i double cliked on an ISO and it said restore
<anddam> can I label a fat volume on MBR?
<diego_> ducasse: thank you. I'll look into it.
<anddam> answer to self: mlabel
<alkisg> anddam: no labels are stored on mbr, they are stored in the partition space
<Frank_Jameso> anddam I'm trying to find a version of nautilus with the proper behavior
<squelch> kubuntu is out
<alkisg> Restoring an iso deleted files from a hard disk? That doesn't make sense...
<anddam> Frank_Jameso: doesn't really matter
<anddam> it was just a curiosity, if it's not immediate it's likely not there
<anddam> or a big design fault in user interface
<anddam> what I'm more interested is this mlabel from mtools
<anddam> its man page makes no sense at all
<Frank_Jameso> we'll see soon enough
<AndChat-35156> Back
<AndChat-35156> Any thoughts?
<anddam> mlabel [-vcsn] [-N serial] drive:[new_label]
<anddam> how's a linux user supposed to provide that   drive:   DOS syntax?
<e_> any cool popular channels i should join?
<mintyfresh> Hi I know you can set your mouse settings so that double click needs to happen faster, or double click can happen slow but can also happen fast, but I was wondering if I could set my mouse so that double click only works if it's slow?
<mylisto> I can't seem to get my bluetooth ear buds to work.  I can select them in volume control but nothing comes through them.
<mylisto> http://pasteboard.co/C78lXeJan.png
<mylisto> I can't seem to get my bluetooth ear buds to work.  I can select them in volume control but nothing comes through them.  http://pasteboard.co/C78lXeJan.png
<OlofL> Is there a openvpn gui for ubuntu 16.04?
<Frank_Jameso> restarting to test changes
<Frank_Jameso> oh well, no umount. I'm off to bed!
<eltigre> er
<mylisto> I can't get my bluetooth headphones to work with Ubuntu.  When I try turning them on it restarts my youtube videos.  I'
<mylisto> I can't get my bluetooth headphones to work with Ubuntu.  When I try turning them on it restarts my youtube videos.  I'm starting to hate Ubuntu!  This is what's happening https://youtu.be/wIg8SOXYX9k
<anddam> I'm on an EFI system and I'd like to install grub to an USB stick with MBR
<anddam> grub-installer complains that
<anddam> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<anddam> /usr/sbin/grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<anddam> and that seems reasonable since I don't have an ESP, nor I want the -efi grub
<lord-ragnarock> Turns out I typed my whole spiel without once realizing I wasn't connected, so here goes :P
<anddam> do I need grub-pc package?
<lord-ragnarock> In a nutshell: My PowerPC Mac upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04, which broke lots of stuff. Now I've restored lightdm and xfce, but can't open 99% of my apps, except xterm.
<OerHeks> anddam,  it is looking for a 100mb partition, easy to create yourself, see the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anddam> OerHeks: why would I do that?
<anddam> I need BIOS grub
<lord-ragnarock> Since I can't copy-paste from the mac to here, here's an example of the common error that's popping up whenever I open midori or even xfce4-terminal:
<OerHeks> anddam, bios grub is only possible if you disabled secure boot, afaik
<alkisg> anddam: efi usb sticks don't need a special efi partition; just put the files in your vfat partition in an /efi dir
<lord-ragnarock> "(midori:3435): GLib-GObject-WARNING ((: Attempt to add propety GtkSettings::gtk-menu-bar-popup-delay after class was initialized" --- It even lists this for other properties like "gtk-can-change-accels", "gtk-menu-popup-delay", "gtk-menu-image", etc, etc.
<alkisg> anddam: there's no mbr installation either, because efi doesn't run mbr code
<lord-ragnarock> I got no clue where to start sadly. GTK's unfamiliar territory :(
<Penguin__> Hello.Can anybody help me?
<lord-ragnarock> Depends Penguin__. What's your problem? :)
<lord-ragnarock> I can try to solve yours while others are reading mine
<mylisto> I can't get my bluetooth headphones to work with Ubuntu.  When I try turning them on it restarts my youtube videos.  I'm starting to hate Ubuntu!  This is what's happening https://youtu.be/wIg8SOXYX9k
<Penguin__> I have an unusual problem.I cannot install nor uninstall  steam due to broken dependiences.Software centre has stopped working too.
<Penguin__> Help please.
<lord-ragnarock> Hmm.
<lord-ragnarock> Last time I had broken dependencies was last night after an upgrade. A lot of that was solved with "sudo apt-get -f install"
<lord-ragnarock> See if that works first :P
<Penguin__> I'm using lubuntu
<pavlushka> Penguin__: post the output of "sudo apt install -f" in paste.ubuntu.com
<Penguin__> Do you support this flavor here?
<Penguin__> I tried to ask in lubuntu channel but nobody knew how to solve the problem.
<lord-ragnarock> All the buntus have similar bases. Skills should be transferrable :)
<anddam> OerHeks, alkisg: trying to follow http://freedos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/USB#Linux_2
<anddam> the USB stick I'm preparing on an EFI system but it's for another system, for firmware upgrade
<alkisg> anddam: freedos is a 16bit application, how are you planning to run that in efi mode?!
<alkisg> anddam: this tutorial assumes you have grub legacy 0.97 installed in your ubuntu box
<anddam> alkisg: I'm not, it's you guys who want me to use EFI
<alkisg> anddam: I never told you to use efi
<anddam> I'd like to install BIOS grub on the usb stick instead
<pavlushka> Penguin__: yes, all official Ubuntu flavors are supported here
<OerHeks> anddam, i said: bios grub is only possible if you disabled secure boot ... but oke
<anddam> alkisg | […] just put the files in your vfat partition in an /efi dir
<anddam> I got it that way
<alkisg> anddam: just don't follow that tutorial as it assumes wrong things about your system. If you have to, use a VM.
<anddam> alkisg: I'm not even sure what's it assuming
<anddam> but I figure I'd need grub-pc
<alkisg> (10:15:30 πμ) anddam: I'm on an EFI system and I'd like to install grub to an USB stick with MBR ==> you didn't say non-efi there
<anddam> and that would uninstall grub-efi (that I'm using on my system)
<anddam> alkisg: the MBR part hinted it tho'
<Penguin__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24057737/
<anddam> but just to be clear:
<Penguin__> sorry for other language than english
<freakynl> Hi, just upgrade our 14.04 LTS server to 16.04, but now my iSCSI target no longer starts automatically. The config scripts are still in /etc/target. Can't run them manually though, gives all kinds of file/link creation errors under /sys
<Penguin__> but I cannot change it now.
<anddam> I'm on a UEFI laptop with ubuntu, I want to create a USB FreeDOS bootbable stick since I want to upgrade firmware on another system, that can do UEFI and BIOS and where I can disable secure boot (if need be, I don't think it's active atm)
<Penguin__> Are u here Pavlushka?
<anddam> point is I'm not very into the booting mechanics, I roughly understand how it wors but not the detail
<squelch> it used to be possible to use windows bootmenu to boot linux
<squelch> isnt that possible anymore?
<mylisto> I can't get my bluetooth headphones to work with Ubuntu.  When I try turning them on it restarts my youtube videos.  I'm starting to hate Ubuntu!  This is what's happening https://youtu.be/wIg8SOXYX9k
<anddam> I found a SO answer suggesting unetbootin, that apart having a terrible UI, wasn't unable to produce a bootable stick, either EFI or BIOS
<pavlushka> Penguin__: I am here with lord-arhemadan :p
<anddam> any hint welcome
<Penguin__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24057737/
<akik> anddam: i'm pretty sure uefi doesn't matter with freedos and firmware updates. or are you certain you need uefi with that?
<Penguin__> Here's what you asked for
<Penguin__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24057737/
<wedgie> squelch: i remember doing something with chainloader once upon a time... but that was over a decade ago.
<squelch> wedgie:  should work fine you know MS is linux friendlly now
<anddam> akik: I'm almost sure I don't, I'm trying hard to be clear about the fact that I don't want to install EFI on the USB
<anddam> but I cannot have grub-pc package since it conflicts with grub-efi
<anddam> I figure I _could_ install grub-pc, do the setup and then reinstal grub-efi packages
<anddam> does grub-pc try to install itself on package configuration?
<lord-ragnarock> pavlushka, thank you for reminding me my other name was signed in, hahahaha :p
<squelch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader
<pavlushka> Penguin__: please run "sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt install -f" again
<anddam> can someone confirm installing grub-pc and removing the conflicting grub-efi packages won't affect the current grub setup in ESP?
<R13ose> How do I save kde wallet password in ubuntu for normal user?
<Penguin__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24057756/
<OerHeks> esp =  EFI system partition .. i think you misunderstand
<akik> R13ose: can you access the wallet with kwalletmanager?
<Penguin__> Pavlushka,I will change system language to english if you tell me how.
<Penguin__> because I guess it causes analyzing problems
<R13ose> akik: yes but need to enter password which is failing because I am normal user.
<akik> R13ose: it works for a normal user too
<R13ose> akik: really, not for me.
<akik> R13ose: of course if you have lost the wallet password or don't know it, it fails
<R13ose> akik: maybe that is the problem.  How do I change this?
<akik> R13ose: askubuntu answer says to delete $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl. that'll delete the kwallet and all its passwords
<akik> R13ose: http://askubuntu.com/a/22176
<squelch> can you use kwallet with bitcoins?
<akik> R13ose: lower on the page somebody mentions that solution no longer works since 15.10 http://askubuntu.com/a/762114
<squelch> kwallet is encrypted?~~
<R13ose> akik: right, not working
<akik> R13ose: try following that second url's instructions
<squelch> Tip
<squelch> For greater security configure KWalletManager to use one wallet for local passwords and a separate one for network passwords and form data.
<squelch> can you get kwallet to autotype your sudo password?
<R13ose> akik: I will see if works next time
<R13ose> akik: thanks
<motie> Hi Anybody. I've been trying to install Owncloud on a raspi 2 server i have, but it's to complicated and i can't get it working. Are there any client software i can install on my ubuntu desktop, and then just sync my data to the RasPi as a SSH server.
<R13ose> What can I do to improve this?
<lord-ragnarock> In a shocking new development on my upgrade pandemonium, it appears all works well if I log into XFCE4 as root. I can start any app I want to, the icons and wallpaper appear.
<lord-ragnarock> But as my regular user, I can't run anything but xterm, the wallpaper and icons are nonexistent, and my panel's a bit wonky too
<mcphail> motie: does it have to be owncloud? You know there's a Nextcloud snap?
<BAN_ME_YOU_PUNKS> I am here to promote racist, sexist, misogynistic, and other intolerant and racist hate speech, for the purpose of getting this IP address permanently banned from this channel and network.
<lord-ragnarock> ok cool :)
<OerHeks> BAN_ME_YOU_PUNKS, say please?
<tatertots> lol
<BAN_ME_YOU_PUNKS> lol
<lord-ragnarock> BAN_ME_YOU_PUNKS, YEAH! We want you to beg for it!
<BAN_ME_YOU_PUNKS> i am using the WiFi belonging to my worst enemy who also uses freenode on occasion
<BAN_ME_YOU_PUNKS> so yes, ban it
<lord-ragnarock> .-. but why
<OerHeks> !ops | take the voice of this dude please.
<ubottu> take the voice of this dude please.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<lord-ragnarock> That sounds like a massive waste of time to me
<tatertots> are you using your gf's / bf's wifi and they have been flirting with another on irc and this is your way to stop it?
<tatertots> lol
<lord-ragnarock> I'dve found some more creative way to get revenge lol
<lord-ragnarock> My dad still tops revenge ideas. Basically took a mortar and pestle to poison ivy and added alcohol to make an extract.
<lord-ragnarock> squirted it on the shirt of the school bully ever so quietly ;)
<baash05> Hey all.
<lord-ragnarock> Wassup baash05 :D
<baash05> My MacPro is about to die, and I about to embark on a search for a new laptop
<lord-ragnarock> :( poor mac pro
<baash05> Honestly I'm not fully convinced it's not the linux that I installed
<lord-ragnarock> On my end I've got this Power Mac from 1995 running Ubuntu 14.04 hahaha
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lord-ragnarock> Which reminds me, now that mr. Ban-Me isn't distracting us,
<baash05> Yeah.. I saw that.. but the list is ugly.
<baash05> I was wanting a chat.
<lord-ragnarock> It seems root can run xfce4 perfectly fine, while my main regular user can't.
<lord-ragnarock> And this is after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04.
<lord-ragnarock> Difference is root has everything, while main user is missing icons, wallpaper and can't run anything but xterm
<baash05> Anyone running on a chomebook?
<lord-ragnarock> I'm sure it's a permissions problem now, but I seroiusly don't knoew where to start fixing this :P
<baash05> I'm not really interested in power as I'm editing code most of the time.
<baash05> I was just looking at the pixel.
<geodb27> People : hi !
<geodb27> I'm running a fresh install of ubuntu LTS 16.04 on which I have only installed lxd (through the latest stable ppa). There is a dnsmasq process and I can't find how systemd launches it. Could someone help me on this ?
<tcorneli> which package installs dnsmasq?
<geodb27> tcorneli: This is what I am wondering. From what I've read here or there, ubuntu seems to ship it's own instance of dnsmasq. However, I have not installed NetworkManager.
<Dynetrekk1> geodb27: apt-file?
<geodb27> I've searched all files under /etc, /lib/systemd, /var/lib/systemd (grep -rHin dnsmasq in all these three places) and found nothing interresting concerning this process. When I issue a ps -elf, I can see a dnsmasq process, and it's parent is process number one...
<Dynetrekk1> geodb27: looks like dnsmasq-base
<akik> geodb27: dnsmasq is started by the network-manager
<geodb27> akik: I have not installed network-manager.
<tcorneli> it is dnsmasq-base, which is a dependency for network-manager
<geodb27> Dynetrekk1: It could be indeed, I don't know enough the internals of ubuntu.
<Dynetrekk1> geodb27: apt-file search <filename> will reveal the package name, if nothing else
<Dynetrekk1> then you could go on to find out which package requested that package (it's probably not something you installed manually)
<akik> geodb27: network-manager is installed by default
<Flannel> geodb27: `dnsmasq` package installs /etc/init.d/dnsmasq
<geodb27> Flannel: I have no /etc/init.d/dnsmasq file.
<Flannel> geodb27: You're on 16.04?
<geodb27> indeed.
<tcorneli> executing dns-clean or restarting network-manager doesn't clear dns cache
<Flannel> geodb27: What version of dnsmasq-base and dnsmasq do you have installed?  (apt-cache policy dnsmasq dnsmasq-base)
<geodb27> dnsamsq : Installed : none. dnsmasq-base : installed 2.75-1ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Flannel> is that because of the typo? or actually none?
<geodb27> Well, that's great, at least I understand things better. Here is my real problem : this dnsmasq-base tries to serve dhcp leases to my lxc containers, but it doesn't do it as expected, since it doesn't respect what's in /etc/hosts file.
<geodb27> Erf, actually none, a typo (I typed all and did not copy/paste).
<yacc> Any idea where to complain about the GoogleTalkPlugin (I don't think that 200% CPU usage on an i7 while waiting for people to join a hangout is reasonable)
<Flannel> geodb27: ACtually, in 16.04, there's also a systemd thing.  I was looking at 14.04 originally (in 16.04, there's also an init.d file in addition to systemd)
<lord-ragnarock> Okay I think I've figured it out. Upgrading must've really messed with my user's permissions, so I'm having to create a brand new user and start over. Not a problem :)
<Flannel> geodb27: But, not sure what is starting dnsmasq if you only have -base installed.
<lord-ragnarock> Ergo: I now have a functional desktop!
<scoopex_> i have a strange dns resolving behavior - nslookup/host is capable to resolve a ip address, tools like rdesktop-vrdp and firefox cannot? http://pastebin.com/9RtMi3ya - do you have any hints for me ? (i am runnung ubuntu 16.10)
<Flannel> geodb27: Oh.  How about /lib/systend/system/dnsmasq.service?
<geodb27> Flannel: as far as I can get it work as expected, that's allright.
<geodb27> Let me check.
<Flannel> Oh wait, sorry, I'm back in dnsmasq not -base.
<geodb27> Indeed... And there is no such file. Could it be that the launch of dnsmasq-base is hard-coded somewhere and that there is no-way to change it's configuration at all ?
<lord-ragnarock> Well, now for my final problem. After the upgrade Ubuntu seems to think 1600x1200 is the only resolution available despite 1920x1080 having been done just before in 12.04. Any ideas? :P
<te_x> Hey, can will I update from 16.04.1 LTS to 16.04.2 LTS using just dist-upgrade?
<scoopex_> Flannel: restarting of dnsmasq.service helps - but why? whats different between nslookup/host and dns resultion in applications
<Ben64> te_x: yep
<te_x> Ben64: no extra steps needed then? How can I make sure that I keep using 16.04.1 if I don't want to update?
<Ben64> te_x: why would you not want to update
<Flannel> geodb27: Libvert apparently uses dnsmasq as a "non-system daemon", according to the Readme.Debian in dnsmasq-base
<geodb27> Hum... interesting Flannel. I've finally installed dnsmasq and I'm heading right now to try to configure it to suit my needs, if I can.
<Flannel> geodb27: that said, I know nothing about LXC.
<geodb27> Flannel: as a matter of fact, there is not that much to know, according to my "problem". I only want to have a dnsmasq that reads /etc/hosts and gives correct ip adress and names to interfaces that ask for these on a bridge.
<obozor> Hi guys small problem. When im double click in some windows (nautilus) windows are minimalized... how to turn off it?
<tcorneli> restarting dnsmasq doesn't help. dns records keep getting cached
<geodb27> tcorneli: invalidate the cache held by nscd
<geodb27> nscd -i hosts
<anna_> hi everyone
<anna_> I was looking for a way to remove Amazon on ubuntu
<selckin> its called debian
<anna_> and I found it strange that all post about it on askubuntu was removed.
<anna_> is there something against removing the Amazon app?
<ppf> anna_: sudo apt remove unity-webapps-common
<ppf> that'll remove shopping lens
<ppf> (assuming that's what you want)
<anna_> ppf thx I already did that
<anna_> I was just curious about why those posts were removed
<ppf> restarted your session afterwards?
<anna_> like censored
<ppf> I don't know anything about that, sorry :)
<akik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<anna_> no it was removed no problem on my side
<anna_> yeah, akik that's what I am talking about. it is not the only post removed though. it just made me curious. ask wanted to ask here if anyone knows the reason
<akik> anna_: that post is still there. why do you say it's removed?
<home> what?
<anna_> it says "page not found"
<anna_> when I click on the link.
<home> thats sad
<ppf> anna_: that's a failure on your end
<anna_> I see.
<ppf> filtering proxy in the way?
<home> what place is this?
<anna_> I actually realized that Opera VPN caused it
<home> how did I reach here
<anna_> it is quite weird though.
<bazhang> home it's the ubuntu support channel
<home> All i did was open hex chat by mistake
<akik> home: you can close your window now
<anna_> I have never encountered it before.
<anna_> ppf thanks again :)
<akik> anna_: try another browser maybe
<home> Oh so this is the famous support channel
<home> Great!
<anna_> akik: when I closed the VPN it worked well this time.
<akik> amazing that people open their irc client and then are completely baffled out
<anddam> akik: suggesting they weren't baffled before
<anna_> akik: what do you mean baffled?
<anna_> btw I got a notification that "requested CTCP PING"?
<anna_> what does this mean?
<akik> anna_: i mean people come to this channel and say things like "why am i here?"
<anna_> yeah it is kinda dumb xD
<orso> Hi
<orso> Hey
<orso> Is there someone?
<anna_> hey orso
<akik> !ask | orso
<ubottu> orso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anna_> my eyes were nearly bleeding from looking at the launchbar :p
<anna_> I like it more when it is on the bottom :p
<anddam> willing to have a headless box, should I install desktop and then disable gdm, or install server and add Xorg?
<akik> anddam: the first solution is the easier one
<anddam> the graphical installer asks me if partition should be primary or extended
<anddam> does that even make sense in GPT?
<akik> anddam: no
<akik> anddam: i think you didn't boot in uefi mode
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<anddam> akik: I only have UEFI enabled in firmware
<akik> anddam: does your disk contain a mbr scheme partition table?
<anddam> akik: no
<anddam> unless it's the MBR compatibility gdisk adds in GPT
<akik> anddam: sorry, i don't know
<anddam> but is the graphicalinstaller so smart that the manual partition dialog would change each partition specific options according if the booting system is MBR or GPT?
<akik> but in gpt there's no primary/extended/logical partitions
<anddam> actually that's not even a tihng because what matters is the target disk, not the boot
<anddam> akik: that's my point actually
<Guest8> hi, I have cloned my drive to a larger one using dd, updated MBR and increased the partition size of my root partition to cover the entire new drive... so far all is good. the only issue I have is that Ubuntu's LVM doesn't understand I have done all of this.. it still thinks the drive is the former size
<pressure679> Will compiling the kernel from the PC it will be used on be better than installing it from a .deb file?
<Guest8> what can I do to expand this volume? lvextend won't do it, says there is no free space even though there is
<OerHeks> pressure679, no, those times are long gone.
<OerHeks> guest8 you need to change 2 things, vg volume group, and the volume itself. i am not an expert ..
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm --- http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume
<BluesKaj> Guest8,  try using the check option in your partitioner , gparted is the best IMO
<Guest8> I'm headless with only ssh access so I have to do it on the mounted file system, and I can't add a new device using pvcreate
<BluesKaj> oh
<OerHeks> resize on mounted filesystem? .. oh no..
<BluesKaj> more info aleays helps
<akik> Guest8: lvm uses a partition as its physical volume. you can see it in "sudo vgdisplay -v". maybe you need to enlarge that first
<akik> Guest8: or another solution is to create another partition that you can add to your existing volume group as a new physical volume. it might be safer :)
<Guest8> all space is already partitioned and used
<Guest8> it's just lvm that doesn't understand
<akik> Guest8: is your root partition in the lvm?
<Guest8> yes, it seems so
<akik> Guest8: the lvm sets the size limits for your logical partitions
<Guest8> My /dev/sda3 is 1 TB (Linux LVM), it used to be 500 GB. LVM still thinks the /dev/mapper/stage--vg-root is 500 GB (which is mapped to sda3 as far as I understood)
<akik> Guest8: how did you resize the linux lvm partition?
<Guest8> recreated the partition using parted
<akik> Guest8: there is quite high possibility for data loss if you don't do it right. did you follow some documentation?
<Guest8> I just needed to move the end of the partition to the end of the volume (but keep the start where it used to be)
<akik> Guest8: there is a command called pvresize which changes the lvm physical volume
<Guest8> so in recreating the partition I effectively moved the end of the partition, and it worked out just fine
<Guest8> yes, pvresize thinks I have 500 GB of space rather than 1 TB
<Guest8> so I can't resize the partition to 1 TB there, says there is not enough space
<akik> Guest8: maybe you can follow this guide (pvresize, lvresize, resize2fs) http://ryandoyle.net/posts/expanding-a-lvm-partition-to-fill-remaining-drive-space/
<akik> just make backups first
<Guest8> ah no, you are right
<Guest8> pvresize then lvresize seems to do the trick, thanks
<akik> Guest8: did it work?
<Guest8> rebooting to see if the changes took effect
<pressure679> I did chmod to root and back recursively on a user directory, one minor warning now is apt says some signature isn't signed, weird
<pressure679> *.chown*.
<Guest8> fdisk -l /dev/sda is correct as before, df -l shows the disk to be 500 GB still
<akik> Guest8: resize2fs is able to resize mounted file systems
<akik> Guest8: it was the last one to use
<Guest8> ah, it worked, sorry and thanks!
<pc> Hey everybody - I got a problem with Luks: Cryptography Setup fails to start after 3 failed password attempts. Though I'm sure I type in the correct password every time. System log also  tells me that before I get to password entry "uinput" module can't be loaded. Starting Load Kernel Modules fails shortly after.
<anddam> is a root password set by default on a fresh 16.04 install?
<anddam> Desktop
<anddam> the installer only asked for user password
<pressure679> No, root password is set by the terminal command 'su passwd'
<akik> anddam: the root password is locked by default
<faLUCE> Hello. I installed 16.10. In the grub menu, I see that I can choose 4.8.0-22 or  4.8.0-39 kernel. The latter one is the default one and it causes weird kernel panic if I use a "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS" USB dongle. So: do you have any idea about that? Why there are two  kernels?
<akik> pressure679: it's "sudo passwd" which changes it
<pressure679> -or 'su passwd root' iirc
<brunch875> is there an 'already installed music player' in ubuntu?
<brunch875> forgot to mention -> terminal based
<alkisg> anddam: the recommendation is NOT to set a root password, but use "sudo" instead when you want root
<alkisg> It's considered safer, and it is why Ubuntu defaults to that
<craptalk> i added new path variable on my .bash_profile, but everytime i restarted the machine, i gotta source the file again, in other words reloading the file. how can i make it permanently available in my $PATH?
<craptalk> should i not configure it on ~/.bash_profile?
<pressure679> iirc there is the /etc/env file that makes env vars for qll users on the mqchine
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> where can I get adb 1.0.36 for 16.04lts?
<pressure679> Try 'ls /etc | grep env' or 'ls /etc/* | grep env' to be sure
<alkisg> craptalk: put it in .bashrc, see http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/51036/what-is-the-difference-between-bash-profile-and-bashrc for details
<anddam> alkisg: ok, but the question was different
<DexterF> nvm, latest sdk seems a good approach
<anddam> alkisg: I see root is root:!: in /etc/shadow
<alkisg> anddam: it's not set by default and thus the installer doesn't ask it, are you teaching grammar or something?
<anddam> alkisg: what?
<alkisg> Anyways
<craptalk> alkisg, nice explanation, thank you for the hel
<craptalk> help*
<alkisg> craptalk: np
<craptalk> i guess i put it wrong
<akik> anddam: the ubuntu way is not to use the root account directly, but to use sudo
<anddam> akik: that's clear and that's what I've been doing for years
<akik> anddam: but it's your computer, and if you want to change the root password you can do it with "sudo passwd"
<anddam> I was just curious about what root account status was after a fresh login
<anddam> since I just happen to have installed a syste
<anddam> m*
<rockyh> hi!
<rockyh> I mounted a filesystem through sshfs
<rockyh> in a local directory, say /local
<rockyh> every file in /local has (from stat) "Device: 30h"
<rockyh> but I can't find any device with major number 3!
<rockyh> nonetheless, `mount' displays the remote filesystem mounted locally named `user@remotehost:/remotedirectory' instead of `/dev/sdxx'
<rockyh> does the local system not contain a file for the remote filesystem?
<craptalk> i source the path that i created in bashrc, but i got not valid identifier
<craptalk> why is the problem? i guessit worked before
<craptalk> the same line of path that i put there, why it got me some errors?
<pressure679> it should work with 'export <name>=<path>'
<anddam> craptalk: mind to provide some context?
<craptalk> the path is, PATH=$PATH:/opt/my/path/to/dir, then export $PATH
<craptalk> did i do correctly?
<anddam> if on two lines, yes
<craptalk> yes just two lines
<anddam> you can do as well    export PATH="$PATH":<your stuff here>
<Quetzal> akaWolf: any result?
<craptalk> anddam, i mean it is fine right?
<anddam> craptalk: in what file are those two lines?
<akaWolf> Quetzal: ?
<Quetzal> akaWolf: with pavucontrol-qt.
<craptalk> pycharm
<Quetzal> Maybe this one has a tray icon.
<craptalk> i put it on /opt
<akaWolf> Quetzal: I answer you at another channel :)
<Quetzal> just realized I'm on the wrong one! :·D
<BluesKaj> Quetzal, running kde ?
<Quetzal> Yup, and really enjoying it! :·)
<BluesKaj> did you install it after installing ubuntu?
<Quetzal> And by really, I mean REALLY! :·) It's awesome. (For me at least :·) )
<BluesKaj> well, Quetzal, kde/plasma is aka kubuntu :-)
<BluesKaj> on ubuntu core thay is
<BluesKaj> that is
<Quetzal> ... actually, I just installed Manjaro :·) But I was on KDE neon. Really good distro!
<Quetzal> So it is and was preinstalled! :·)
<BluesKaj> Quetzal, yeah , i have neon-kde on my laptop
<Quetzal> Pretty good, huh? :·) Even on a small and old ultrabook it's pretty smooth, without any tweaking!
<Quetzal> Gotta go! see you! :·)
<Skizu> Hey I have /loads of ?/bin/loads of? and I want to move the things in bin down one level, how'd I do that through cli?
<Skizu> Hey I have /loads of ?/bin/loads of? and I want to move the things in bin up one level, how'd I do that through cli?
<brunch875> Skizu, I am having trouble undestanding
<JP____> Hey, i wanna rebind alt+F4 to do something other than close program
<JP____> How?
<akik> Skizu: make a pastebin describing your problem
<Quetzal> JP____: Which DE do you use?
<JP____> lubuntu's DE
<JP____> xfce?
<JP____> nah, lxde
<massorog> I want to use python for my vps instead of php how should I do?
<Quetzal> JP____: Sorry, didn't use lxde for a while. But I would guess that there is in the system settings a keyboard section in which there is a shortcuts tab. Find something like «close window» and clear the shortcut. Then create a new one. Can't help much more, unless you give me a screenshot of the config center. That might help. : )
<mrhall> hello
<mrhall> i need a good linux irc client
<mrhall> is irssi good?
<olmari> mrhall: I like
<selckin> weechat
<JP____> xchat is decent
<ducasse> JP____: xchat is dead
<mrhall> i use this with terminal
<mrhall> ?
<selckin> yes
<ducasse> mrhall: irssi or weechat
<JP____> ducasse: works like a charm, and is easy to use
<ducasse> JP____: but has now been replaced by hexchat, as there hasn't been a release in years
<mrhall> lubuntu always say to me when i start up: "repair, ignore, etc"
<mrhall> always i dont know why
<JP____> you broke it :p
<paki> !list
<ubottu> paki: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anddam> mmm I'm connecting and USB3.0 enclosure on wihch I copied data from the previous system, so there's GPT and an ext4 partition, and I see the USB device registers as usb-storage in dmesg, but then I don't get any sd for it
<mrhall> Msg nickserv identify itachi
<anddam> Error: please provide password
<anddam> oh nvm, just change it
<mices> how  do i make /dev/sdc /dev/sdb when there's only sdc in fdisk list and no sdb
<anddam> mices: with udev rule, I guess
<mrhall> How can i change ?
<mices> anddam: rule meaning it goes in a file?
<anddam> mices: oh wait you don't want a fix assignment, you just want to move the cerrent device name
<mices> yea, every time things get whacky somehow my sd card goes from dev/sdb to dev/sdc
<anddam> mices: yes udev rules do, but that's for a different goal, I misread your request
<anddam> mices: does it matter?
<littlebit> hi poeple, I have xubuntu 16.04 installed on my intel nuc. I switched from my miniHDMI to DVI to mini HDMI to HDMI cable and noticed that when I play a youtube clip, the voices are all in slomotion. can someone help?
<mices> because the os doesn't see the files sometimes
<anddam> mices: that's going to be a different issue
<mices> it seems apps themselves keep track of mounts
<anddam> I doubt they track the device
<anddam> if anything they'd track the mountpoint
<mices> well right now there's only sdc and to get back sdb i have to reboot
<mices> i wanna get sdb back without rebooting lol
<anddam> mices: I don't get why you want sdb
<mices> because this is what happened; i ran `rake routes` and it said no
<mrhall> hello when i want change my pasword the system say to me give me a key
<mices> Rakefile found
<mrhall> what is irc key?
<mices> but Rakefile was in the directory
<mices> then i typed ls
<ducasse> mrhall: ask in #freenode
<mices> nothing
<mices> while mounted
<mices> notepadqq is a crazy app
<mices> strange things can happen when you're using notepadqq and rails at the same time
<mices> it's known as the biggest memory user
<mices> notepad++ or notepadqq are memory hogs
<anddam> mrhall: you likely got a key when first registering the nick
<anddam> mices: you're not making much sense, you were talking about the need of having sdb in place of sdc and then went to rake and notepad apps
<amazoniantoad> What happens if I give two different network adapters the same weight in iptables?
<mices> well either i lost all my data  or why does ls show nothing
<anddam> mices: and now you're back to files
<anddam> mices: nobody has a clue on what you're doing, and you're not showing anything relevant either
<anddam> describe your problem in a brief form, show commands you run and the output you got, if possible with the output you expected instead
<anddam> this is my best advice
<mices> it's the open terminal windows maybe, i just have to close them and open a new one
<mices> another strange thing when i ejected the sd card in file manager, it cause file manager to close
<mices> well now everything that was using the card is closed, file manager, terminal windows
<mices> let's see what happens now
<anddam> again, no clue, I'll keep doing my business
<mices> it seems i need to umount the mount point as well as the device
<mices> then sdb comes back
<ducasse> mices: was the sd card mounted, and then you ejected it while the files were open?
<mices> ducasse: not sure, i think i had my computer off when i went outside with the card
<mices> well the files can't be seen in terminal unless someone can advise i'll just reboot
<mices> i know why cause i'm in the directory
<mices> not
<anddam> ducasse: how dare you asking such private and reasonable informations??
<anddam> apropos my earlier question about root password on freshly installed system
<anddam> the rationale was that the previous system (a debian) somehow got a corrupted root and systemd asked me for root password for maintenance or ctrl-D to try and continue boot
<anddam> it's at that point that I figured I had never set one
<anddam> one can certainly boot off a live system and fix the broken one, but it could be handy to have a root password set
<anddam> possibly odd question, can I have "natural scroll" with the mouse wheel as well?
<anddam> I don't have the option at all in Settings > Mouse & Touchpad, likely because I don't have a touchpad connected to the system
<lerner> on iftop, to the right side, there are 3 columns. I dont understand them
<ducasse> lerner: 'man iftop' describes them
<anddam> why is there an %admin entry in default sudoers if there's no admin group by default?
<llutz> anddam: backward compatibility
<Pici> anddam: We used to use the admin group instead of the sudo group.
<Haris> hello
<anddam> I see, thank
<Haris> on 14.04 lts, apache is not loading the envvars. I'v rebooted the machine. result is same. how to improve on this one ?
<Haris> :%s/apache/apache2/
<anddam> shouldn't user belong to users group by default?
<anddam> I want to let local client rsync to a folder in /srv so I'm tihnking of adding them to users and make the folder group-writeable
<Haris> on 14.04 lts, what does one do if apache2 is not loading envvars?
<anddam> switch to nginx?
<akik> anddam: please don't suggest things like that
<anddam> it was meant as funny remark
<akik> !funny
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<anddam> but I have all the contempt of this world for apache httpd documentation, it's always been hell to read
<anddam> duly noted
<Pici> Haris: What exactly do you mean that apache2 is not loading envvars? What are you trying to accomplish?
<Haris> pici: apache is returning zero sized response
<Haris> as per the client end
<RxMcDonald> Hi, anyone knows if it's possible to add ubuntu into my CPU?
<Pici> Haris: and why do you think that is an env variable problem?
<Haris> within the local server, apache is working ok. but its responses are not reaching outside the machine
<Haris> when I manually run apache2, it complains saying;
<Haris> AH00526: Syntax error on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<Haris> Invalid Mutex directory in argument file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<RxMcDonald> Is there a way to make ubuntu work inside the CPU of the computer?
<Haris> when I start apache, it starts ok, but its responses are only available on the server itself. Not on the Network
<Pici> Haris: how did you start apache?
<tarball> hello everyone! what is the correct format of dd wipe command so that I don't get 'no space left on device'?
<Haris> I ran /etc/init.d/apache2 restart for normal start. I ran apache manually by running 'apache2'
<Pici> Haris: try stopping your apache2 processes and then using sudo service apache2 start instead.
<mrnull_> Has anybody installed opensuse on MacBook pro?
<mrnull_> sry
<Pici> mrnull_: probably, but thats not really a topic for #ubuntu ;)
<mrnull_> I mean ubuntu :|
<mrnull_> Just trying to find a distro to install on my laptop
<Haris> I stopped apache service. no processes are running
<Haris> but, when I restart apache, the situation is same
<Haris> I checked netstat -na output. I checked ps auxwwww|less output
<Pici> Haris: and you started it using the service command?
<Haris> no
<Haris> using the init script
<Haris> trying with service command
<Haris> apache restarted with service command. its getting request. sending response. but its response is not leaving the machine
<Haris> its like having an outbound firewall on the box
<Haris> but iptables rules are empty
<AndChat106409> Hry what firmware do I need for realtek wifi?
<AndChat106409> I want to download a deb package(via ubuntu site on a phone) install it and use wifi
<AndChat106409> i'm not sure I only need firmware-realtek or somethinf else
<AndChat106409> Thr package is there for sure given rpi works just fine with this wifi
<ikonia> ubuntu site on a phone ??
<ikonia> packages aren't hosted on the ubuntu site
<tarball> solved, found a post here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33360920/dd-command-error-writing-no-space-left-on-device
<AndChat106409> Well you can download tgem
<ikonia> AndChat106409: there are no deb on the ubuntu site
<AndChat106409> ikonia just like you can download debian packages on debian site
<ikonia> what ?
<AndChat106409> You never did that?
<ikonia> what is the problem you are actually trying to solve ?
<ducasse> AndChat106409: which ubuntu version is this?
<AndChat106409> 16.10
<akik> AndChat106409: do you mean this site? http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<AndChat106409> Yeah
<AndChat106409> On debian I rember it's possible to download the deb package
<ducasse> !info firmware-realtek yakkety
<ubottu> Package firmware-realtek does not exist in yakkety
<ducasse> AndChat106409: ^^
<Haris> Pici: Still same
<Castor_T> i have xubuntu and i would like to replace it with ubuntu
<Castor_T> how do i go about it /
<anddam> don't they differ only in XFCE vs GNOME?
<Castor_T> in gparted, i see that there is a seperate partition for home
<Castor_T> how would i know in which partition xubuntu was installed ?
<anddam> Castor_T: if you don't mind losing current setting you can just install on root
<anddam> Castor_T:   mount | grep " / "
<anddam> or     lsblk -f   and check the mountpoint /
<Castor_T> mount | grep " / "
<anddam> yes, that's the command I suggested
<Castor_T>    /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<ducasse> Castor_T: just install ubuntu-desktop, then remove xfce later if you want to
<Castor_T> it returned. ^^
<anddam> there you go
<pimpMyNick> I want to lock one of my hard disk partition so that no one can see its contents rather cthan me. Is there any way in ubuntu?
<anddam> Castor_T: I'd do just what ducasse suggested
<Castor_T> a few days ago i downloaded ubuntu and burnt the iso in a bootable usb
<SwedeMike> pimpMyNick: yes, permissions and encryption.
<Castor_T> how to do what ducasse suggeted ? i hve bootable iso
<anddam> ducasse: he won't listen anymore, he's a reformatting-machine-on-a-mission now
<pimpMyNick> SwedeMike, a bit more explanation would be helpful. Thanks
<ducasse> Castor_T: you don't need any iso
<anddam> Castor_T: ubuntu-desktop is likely a package, do you know how to install packages?
<Castor_T> double click some .deb file ?
<anddam> ducasse: btw how's the conflict in session manager (if any) resolved?
<anddam> ducasse: I mean assuming xfce isn't using gdm
<ducasse> Castor_T: 'sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop', then log out and select unity from the menu
<Castor_T> the reason i want to go to ubuntu is because every time i boot into xubuntu, i see an alert asking me to report a problem. its annonying
<anddam> I'd rather fix that issue than change DE
<Castor_T> can you guide me how to do that anddam ?
<ducasse> anddam: not session manager, display manager. lightdm has a menu for selecting which one you want.
<SwedeMike> pimpMyNick: you can change permissions with "chown" and "chmod" where the partition is mounted, so only you can enter the directory. You can encrypt the drive so that you have to unlock it with a password on boot/mount.
<pimpMyNick> thanks SwedeMike
<anddam> ducasse: isn't GNOME default using gdm?
 * anddam checks processes
<anddam> ah my bad
<ducasse> anddam: ubuntu default is not gnome
<anddam> ducasse: mmm maybe I meant Unity?
<Castor_T> $ sudo rm /var/crash/* says command not found ?
<anddam> I'm on that anyway
<anddam> Castor_T: solving the issue? not sure since I don't know what it is
<ducasse> anddam: yep, and that uses lightdm, same as xfce
<Castor_T> according to an article i was reading, i see some files in crash
<anddam> ducasse: ok, I'm aware a single DM can handle different session, but what for a package that would pull a different DM?
<Castor_T> i will remove them and restart
<anddam> mmm I figure those packages would have a conflict
<Castor_T> removed the crash files, i will check on next restart
<Castor_T> also, do any of you use dropbox on xubuntu ?
<ducasse> anddam: and will ask you which dm you want if one is already installed
<ducasse> *and=it
<anddam> like in a package configure step?
<tarball> hello again, I suppose I can run memtest from bios, too, without a hdd, right?
<anddam> tarball: unlikely
<anddam> tarball: unless you mean UEFI in place of BIOS
<ducasse> tarball: you need to boot some image that has it
<anddam> tarball: I'd suggest a live system with memtest
<anddam> ducasse: UEFI should able to run PE programs directly, so he could copy it on ESP and jump into EFI shell
<tarball> anddam, ah, all right. thank you!
<ducasse> anddam: he would still need media for that, he asked "without hdd"
<anddam> oh right!
<anddam> and left without a clue on how bad my advice was
<xixunier> I have a partition which I want to encrypt, but there a catch "without removing the data" ?
<xixunier> the same , what to do for the home partition ?
<Akuw> i just installed evoluspencil but when try to drag and drop not working
<DaemeonZane> Anyone having issues installing the 378.13 NVidia open source driver in 16.04?
<AndChat106409> anddam I pulled the wifi out and in
<AndChat106409> DaemonZane 378.13 isn't the open source driver
<DaemeonZane> It's labeled as such on-screen
<AndChat106409> It's closed source and yes I have in ubuntu 16.10 ,but I'm propably a dumbass
<DaemeonZane> Lol
<AndChat106409> And didn't update && upgrade
<phucthyn> â
<AndChat106409> So propablly xorg is too old
<AndChat106409> Although not sure why my gtx 1050 wasn't picked up in driver manager
<DaemeonZane> I did both prior to selecting the driver
<DaemeonZane> Mine wasn't either.
<mrhall> hello
<AndChat106409> Only intel-microcode was there
<DaemeonZane> I have a 1050ti
<phucthyn> What is IRC ?
<Akuw> what applications there to prototype android apps?
<DaemeonZane> IRC is home to the devil himself, free thinking. It's also chat.
<mrhall> question, i want install mysql and i do sudo apt-get install mysql
<AndChat106409> Mostly satan though
<AndChat106409> mrhall mariadb is now the mysql replacment afaik
<AndChat106409> Try that
<AndChat106409> Or do mysql-(mysql version)
<AndChat106409> F.e. mysql-5.5
<AndChat106409> Or smthn
<DarkPsydeLord> IRC is home of some twisted people that have delusional thoughts about everything... also a good place to meet people and get support
<mrhall> thanks! AndChat106409
<mrhall> its works!
<DaemeonZane> AndChat106409: So here's the question: since the install is stuck and hasn't proceeded in half an hour, how to I unbork it without reinstalling yet again?
<AndChat106409> I think I will reinstall ubuntu and install something else
<AndChat106409> Dmesg showed up on tty
<DaemeonZane> I'm lazy and haven't the energy to screw with yet another reinstall
<AndChat106409> And flodded during apt upgrade
<AndChat106409> For the first time bios has picked up my screen resolution though
<DaemeonZane> Last time this happened I killed the updater, rebooted, and got the lovely looping login
<phucthyn> How do I uninstall the JDownloader 2 ?
<DaemeonZane> Carefully.
<anddam> what component is responsible for media disks auto-mounting?
<anddam> in Unity I mean
<ppf> automounting when and where?
<DaemeonZane> anddam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences
<xixunier> I have a partition which I want to encrypt, but there a catch "without removing the data" ?
<DaemeonZane> Is that what you mean?
<xixunier> the same , what to do for the home partition ?
<DaemeonZane> Xixunier: can you move the data elsewhere during the partition encryption?
<gaurav2> hi anyone please help me I have one online site it only support internet explorer and java. then how can I run that site on ubuntu
<anddam> DaemeonZane: no
<xixunier> DaemeonZane: ok
<xixunier> so there is no alternate way?
<DaemeonZane> Xixunier: You can use LUKS or ecryptfs. An alternate is to simply encrypt the data and not all of /home. Take a look at cryptkeeper or truecrypt.
<gaurav2> my company want to switch on ubuntu but if that site work then we can switch all computers on ubuntu
<anddam> that's the config for setting automount, I'd like to understand how the automount works, something is likely notified by udev events but what's it?
<ppf> gaurav2: try it in firefox?
<gaurav2> yes
<anddam> also my question arised from the need to assign a particular mount option, like uid=<current user>
<ducasse> xixunier: ecryptfs has a script that will encrypt your homedir, as long as it has space for another copy of all the data
<mrhall> command to clean soft remove?
<gaurav2> I try it on Firefox and on Firefox it show some security error so site can't open my company's all work is depend on that site if it work then all computers will switch Microsoft to ubuntu
<DaemeonZane> Well christ on a rusty crutch
<AndChat106409> Cool grub didn't installed this time
<AndChat106409> I guess I won't "install and upgrade"
<mrhall> what is the command to clean installations or removes?
<DaemeonZane> Well Software and Updates just took a damn nose dive, and now dpkg --configure -a gripes about shim-signed
<DaemeonZane> All this bs just so I can use my 1050ti
<anddam> is there a CLI tool to diff directories
<anddam> I mean something specific rather than a recursive diff -rqa
<ppf> anddam: what's wrong with diff then?
<DaemeonZane> Screw it. Just apt-get --purge removed everything Nvidia from the system. Has anyone with an NVIDIA 1050 or higher gotten the driver to work in the latest LTS?
<ducasse> anddam: second hit on ddg - http://askubuntu.com/questions/12473/file-and-directory-comparison-tool
<DarkPsydeLord> anddam, vimdiff?
<gaurav2> how can I open java base secure site on Firefox
<AndChat106409> Fun
<tonyt> i have a duel boot set up between ubuntu and windows 10. i shut the computer off last night from ubuntu last night. i turn the machine on this morning and boot into win 10. every time i do that the time is always off win windows 10 and i have to go into the control panel to update the time. is there a way to fix that?
<DaemeonZane> Shoot Bill Gates for being an anti-*nix twit.
<DaemeonZane> AndChat106409: check out http://pastebin.com/gaXkvU25
<DaemeonZane> Sorry
<AndChat106409> This page has been removed
<DarkPsydeLord> tonyt, windows store the time as local in the hardware clock and most linux systems store that as utc
<DaemeonZane> http://pastebin.com/gaXkvU2S
<DaemeonZane> My bad
<AndChat106409> sudo
<DaemeonZane> Su
<AndChat106409> Ah i see
<AndChat106409> ps -aux | grep dpkg
<DaemeonZane> Whenever I have to run a bunch of crap I just su the terminal until I'm done. Makes life easier
<AndChat106409> You have apt running
<DarkPsydeLord> tonyt, just make your ubuntu work in local time same as windows edit /etc/default/rcS and change the #set UTC=yes to UTC=no
<hateball> DaemeonZane: I run 1070 with PPA driver, works fine
<AndChat106409> So propablly ubuntus update manager is updating stuff
<hateball> DaemeonZane: But I do not use such things as secure boot or encryption
<azizLIGHT> can someone on 14.04 tell me output of apt-cache policy qtcore4-l10n
<azizLIGHT> thx
<mrhall> hello someone know the command to clean installation or removes?
<DarkPsydeLord> tonyt, or depending on your ubuntu version just timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 if you have ubuntu 16.04
<DaemeonZane> hateball: I have to use the SecureBoot unfortunately.
<hateball> DaemeonZane: Then you are in for some pain
<DaemeonZane> AndChat106409: http://pastebin.com/ZVGdjdqb
<anddam> ducasse: ah thx
<AndChat106409> DaemeonZane you can't install multiple packages at once
<azizLIGHT> anyone wana do my command real quick pls :)
<anddam> DarkPsydeLord: not very handy for directory trees
<AndChat106409> They are installed one by one
<DaemeonZane> I'm not.
<hateball> DaemeonZane: you need to disable validation with mokutil iirc
<DaemeonZane> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<hateball> DaemeonZane: and that'll let the nvidia installer finish
<DarkPsydeLord> anddam, thats also true but worth the shot to try
<DaemeonZane> Sonofa*************!*@*$€@€$*@**$*$*$
<DaemeonZane> Have I mentioned that I hate SecureBoot?
<azizLIGHT> pls anyone on 14.04
<anddam> DarkPsydeLord: I use vimdiff quite often, it's not the tool I'm looking for, I want something that is fs-aware, that browser subfolders and all
<azizLIGHT> :) :D
<azizLIGHT> O/
<azizLIGHT> o7
<DaemeonZane> AndChat106409: I tried to purge all things nvidia prior to running that command
<DaemeonZane> That's probably why all the extra packages are showing.
<DarkPsydeLord> anddam, what about unison or meld they are not cli based but maybe will help you
<DaemeonZane> hateball: I'll give it a shot. Once I have it up and running, can I sign and re-enable the damn SecureBoot or am I stuck with it off?
<DaemeonZane> Not that I want to, but it's by request
<hateball> DaemeonZane: it doesnt disable secureboot, it just says it does. you cant do that in software, it would defeat the whole point of it
<azizLIGHT> common anyone
<DaemeonZane> Lol
<ducasse> DaemeonZane: it disables kernel module validation. the alternative is to sign the modules yourself every time they are rebuilt.
<ducasse> !patience | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DaemeonZane> Understood. I just haven't had enough coffee this morning to *nix properly. :p
<azizLIGHT> its a simple acommand i wanna compare with my own system's output
<ducasse> azizLIGHT: then wait for someone to respond, stop nagging
<azizLIGHT> ok
<ducasse> azizLIGHT: what is it you need from the output?
<azizLIGHT> the output itself
<azizLIGHT> i want to see which repo and the version name
<anddam> how do I tell the system "mount this device, if available"? auto will mount and hang the boot if not available, noauto won't mount it at all
<anddam> this is not a user-session mount, I'm talking about fstab
<ducasse> !info qtcore4-l10n trusty | azizLIGHT this is the official version
<ubottu> azizLIGHT this is the official version: qtcore4-l10n (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module translations. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 573 kB, installed size 4548 kB
<azizLIGHT> wow thanks
<azizLIGHT> apprecaited
<ducasse> azizLIGHT: np
<llutz> anddam: use nofail,nobootwait   options in /etc/fstab
<azizLIGHT> any ideas why it says git in there
<anddam> llutz: thanks
<azizLIGHT> instead of ubuntu like 80% of packages
<anddam> llutz: where's nobootwait documented? it's not in fstab(5) nor in mount(8)
<llutz> anddam: sorry, nobootwait is a grub boot-option, not a mount-option. my bad
<RonWhoCares> I saved a file to my desktop.  The icon isn't displaying. I have 2 screens on my computer. Roughly 1368 x 800 and 1920 x 1080.  The primary display is on the smaller screen.  I think it exists, but where I can't see it
<anddam> llutz: good habit of checking man pages
<llutz> anddam: true
<anddam> this UEFI implementation sucks, I cannot properly set bootorder, it keeps duplicating boot entries on reboot
<anddam> I just installed the system and I have to switch to efi shell every time and start the grubx64 shim by hand
<webly> hi
<webly> Why was "eth0" changed to "ens33"? :)
<webly> I experienced this change in Ubuntu (used Debian before).
<pavlos>  anddam nobootwait exists in 14.04 fstab manpage but not in the 16.04 man page ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/786928/ubuntu-16-04-fstab-fails-with-nobootwait
<ducasse> webly: it's called 'persistent device naming'
<webly> ducasse: so each interface gets a less generic, more targeted name?
<w9qbj>  one that we can't possibly remember
<ducasse> webly: yes, if you google it there is a long explanation on the systemd site
<tgm4883> cause that's what I do with my free time, try to remember interface names...
<ducasse> w9qbj: many tools have tab expansion of if names
<DaemeonZane> I'm gonna have one more go at this with SecureBoot, and if it doesn't work, I'm gonna kill this stupid computer...
<mahakal> Hi Guys,i want to root my android smartphone ..How to do this on ubuntu
<ducasse> DaemeonZane: run 'sudo mokutil --disable-validation', reboot, choose to disable validation when the mokmanager comes up.
<ducasse> mahakal: ask in ##android
<skinux> Is Dash actually an application of it's own that is called when we press the Ubuntu button/icon?
<AndChat106409> Checked uefi settings
<AndChat106409> Turns out installing ubuntu/updating intel-microcode enabled secure uefi
<DaemeonZane> ducasse: I did all that, and though it installed I now have the stupid login loop
<ducasse> DaemeonZane: reinstall or rebuild the driver
<ash_workz> skinux: lol, I interpreted that as the debian alchemist shell.
<Haris> what can cause apache to not be able to transmit port 80 responses to remote clients ?
<webly> ducasse: so this eth0 renaming is also a systemd thing? But in Debian (which got also systemd now) this renaming wasn't done. Why the difference?
<anddam> pavlos: yep, seems nofail is the current "replacement"
<ducasse> webly: it hadn't happened yet when jessie was released, dunno about stretch
<tgm4883> webly: you can disable it
<webly> tgm4883: is it a good idea disabling it? :)
<tgm4883> webly: I would say no, but it's a preference thing I guess
<pavlos> webly, http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/mini-howtos/change-default-network-name-ens33-to-old-eth0-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
<ducasse> webly: as it is the new standard for almost all distros, it's probably better to just get used to it
<pandaadb> hi - random quick question :) With process priority, is root automatically on a higher priority so that if i executed something as root it would be prefered?
<pandaadb> Or are all of them the same unless you specify it?
<DaemeonZane> So I just said to hell with it, backed up he keys and disabled SecureBoot in the UEFI Bios. It skipped the GRUN menu and booted WinDoze, so I'm reinstalling.
<DaemeonZane> If I can get it reinstalled, redo the stupid Nvidia driver, and all that, should I not be able to turn SecureBoot back on in the bios?
<ducasse> DaemeonZane: then you need to sign the modules and add the key to the mok
<ThomasTang> ls
<ThomasTang> lsa
<DaemeonZane> Sweet. Ok.
<zen> pandaadb: you may be interested in looking at niceness (man 2 nice)
<DaemeonZane> Long story short, I can turn it back on and my client will be none the wiser unless he has to update the driver later
<stevessss> so.. is ubuntu ditching xorg for mir or another display server?
<scottjl> pandaadb: unless specified, all are set at 10 (man nice)
<pandaadb> okay - thank you
<pandaadb> i think mine somehow all have 19
<ducasse> DaemeonZane: no, if you turn it on the driver won't load
<pandaadb> using: ps -e -o uid,pid,ppid,pri,ni,cmd
<DaemeonZane> Well crap. Guess he's S.O.L. then.
<DaemeonZane> Thanks bro (assuming you're a bro)
<ducasse> stevessss: unity 8 will use mir, if you don't use that it won't affect you
<stevessss> for me.. no xorg means no xpra, and ssh -X
<stevessss> and no Xnest
<ducasse> DaemeonZane: you/he _can_ sign yourself, as i said
<stevessss> will unity 8 break network transpearant guis?
<DaemeonZane> Yeah. I'll try that option first.
<stevessss> or remote X apps over gig-ethernet?
<DaemeonZane> He's stupid paranoid about rootkits and the loke
<DaemeonZane> *like
<stevessss> will I now have to start tweaking ubuntu every time I install it to ren-enable thist stuff that used to work by default?
<ducasse> stevessss: no idea, i only know many of these things work with wayland
<stevessss> also.. will half the new beta Xorg graphics drivers not work with mir?
<stevessss> ever since 1998 I've been able to download the nvidia driver for the latest nvidia of the day and get close to windows or mac 3d performance if not better
<stevessss> and it took 10 mins to run the .sh file
<ducasse> stevessss: you can continue to use unity 7, anyway unity 8 is a long way off
<ducasse> stevessss: (and that is the wrong way to install the nvidia driver)
<stevessss> yeah. with ubuntu you enable 3rd party proprietary drivers and it works
<anddam> on the newly installed system I have a "silent" grub, I don't see the menu or any booting sign until Xorg starts
<Haris> guys, is there some firewall other than iptables on iptables on 14.04 ?
<anddam>  /etc/default/grub is default as it is on my laptop, where instead I do see the grub menu
<anddam> what could be causing the difference?
<Haris> apparmor ? can apparmor be responsible for stopping apache from sending out responses to remote clients ?
<stevessss> so.. will unity 8 give me no choice but to use mir?
<Haris> how to check if apparmor is blocking apache outbound traffic ?
<stevessss> in a few years when it becomes the default standard?
<ducasse> stevessss: who said it will become the new standard?
<stevessss> so in 5 years when all unity has used mir for a couple years... will I have to use several year old unity
<stevessss> so I can use unity8 with plain old Xorg right?
<ducasse> stevessss: no
<stevessss> and ubuntu is keeping unity
<stevessss> so the ubuntu standard will be mir
<ducasse> stevessss: but nobody has said unity 8 will replace 7
<stevessss> unless I want to switch to kde or gnome or my favorite windowmaker
<stevessss> the version numbering will convince devs that once 8 has been out for a couple years its the only one they need to support
<stevessss> because 8 is higher than 7
<ducasse> stevessss: nonsense. sabdfl has said the community will choose if they want unity 7 or 8 when 8 is ready
<AndChat106409> DaemonZane graphixs-drivers/ppa
<AndChat106409> Ah nvm
<AndChat106409> *hics
<Haris> perhaps its apparmor on ubuntu blocking apache outbound traffic ? how to check ?
<ducasse> Haris: read logs
<Haris> where does it keep its log(s) ?
<ducasse> Haris: /var/log/apache probably
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> there's mod-sec log there. but no apparmor log
<Haris> mod_sec is not enable, afaict
<Haris> enabled+
<ducasse> Haris: apparmor logs somewhere in /var/log, can't remember which one
<ducasse> Haris: auth.log or syslog, possibly
<Haris> checking
<Haris> how to troubleshoot apache .. short of re-installing it ? there's no syntax error in config, no selinux, no iptables rules
<Haris> nothing going in syslog or auth.log when I send request to apache
<ducasse> Haris: ask in #httpd
<noobkilervip> Hi
<noobkilervip> im trying to setup openstack
<noobkilervip> is there any premade isos
<pavlos> Haris, logs may be in /var/log/apache2/
<OerHeks> Haris, 'sudo ufw allow http'  and see if it works
<Haris> pavlos: no update to logs there, other than one liner for the request that was received, and the size of response that was sent
<Haris> hm
<Haris> # ufw status
<Haris> Status: inactive
<amazoniantoad> I'm wanting to distribute individual network streams over multiple network adapters. Would ubuntubonding help me accomplish this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<OerHeks>  sudo ufw allow 'Apache Full' ( this one i was looking for)
<happyfr0gg> I need help in fixing GPG - No Pub key errors via Synaptic and apt.
<happyfr0gg> Y PPA Manager does not fix.
<CrazyTux> how can I chat on ##linux on freenode?
<w9qbj> CrazyTux, easy /join ##linux
<Haris> CrazyTux: go to #help or #freenode-help or #freenode for this query
<Zink> hello i have been struggling with this problem for 2 days now
<happyfr0gg> CrazyTux - type in without quotes: " /join ##linux ".
<Zink> whenever i do apt-get update i get this warning
<Zink> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'universe/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<CrazyTux> I am getting this response.    ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<Pici> CrazyTux: you need to register and identify to speak there.
<Pici> !register | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lerner> what media player can I use to play a non fully downloaded file?
<lerner> mkv or mp4
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, are you still in here?
<Zink> anybody help ?
<anddam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display isn't very clear
<anddam> what are the 1. and 2. cases something that's selectable with an option?
<anddam> in "Normal Hidden Operations Enabled" screen remains blank for GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT seconds and the user may display the menu by using any key, so if GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is 0 the user won't be able to display the menu at all
<Zink> help me plz get rid of this warning: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'universe/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<anddam> but in "Hidden Menu Operations Not Expected (Abnormal)" seems the user can use shift hold-down at boot or Esc during a three seconds window to display the menu
<anddam> do these shift and esc access always work, overriding GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT?
<anddam> Zink: show your sources.list
<Zink> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe restricted multiverse
<Zink> thats my sources.list anddam
<noobkilervip> How
<noobkilervip> hi
<noobkilervip> how do i setup openstack
<noobkilervip> why do it need so much ram
<anddam> Zink: looks fine
<happyfr0gg> How can I fix the GPG No Pub key errors in Synaptic and apt?
<happyfr0gg> I have tried Y-PPA Manager and the errors persist.
<Zink> i think it's fine as well, i thought i could ignore the thing since it's just a warning but i have had problems installing many packages
<happyfr0gg> I have also tried some steps outlined at ---> https://askubuntu.com/a/15272 but the errors still persist.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: can you show the output you are referring to in a pastebin?
<happyfr0gg> yes. Please give me a minute.
<ngomes> anyone with chromium apparmor profile working ?
<ojatko> hello everyone, chkrootkit output gives these lines that I posted together, each with an unusual remark, should I worry? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24059537
<svalcken> Hello, i need little help. I have tryed a upgrade from 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts. the updatescript breaks in depency. the apt was to old. how can i update 14.04 lts to 14.04.4/5 lts? Can any help me?
<happyfr0gg> nacc, ---> http://pastebin.com/MAtLXe7Z
<LinuxNoobie65> Can anybody point me to a step by step on signing my own kernel modules?
<Menzador> svalcken: If apt isn't broken, you should do [ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ] before performing a release upgrade
<nacc> svalcken: you first ensure that your 14.04 is fully up to date. By updatescript do you mean do-release-upgrade?
<nacc> happyfr0gg: looking
<Tapmemer> hello
<svalcken> nacc: yes. the current version is 14.04. apt is to old. all updates done. but the apt version is to old. i think i must update to 14.04.x befor i try to go 16.04. the kernel is 3.13 and during 14.04.2 the kernel and hes was added.
<nacc> svalcken: updating 14.04 (dist-upgrade with apt-get or full-upgrade with apt) is sufficient to get to 14.04.5 in all software
<nacc> svalcken: you are running an unsupported kernel, but that's orthogonal
<Tapmemer> hello
<Tapmemer> i have a problem
<Tapmemer> my ubuntu mate on raspberry pi is not updating for some reason
<svalcken> not realy. the kernel 3.13 is from 14.04 lts with support april 2019
<nacc> svalcken: iirc, do-release-upgrade's first task is to upgrade apt itself so that it's compatible
<nacc> svalcken: err, yes, sorry, 3.13 is fine, i misread
<svalcken> here the message from upgrade script: The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<nacc> svalcken: again, do you mean `do-release-upgrade`?
<nacc> svalcken: then you are not fully up to date in trusty
<svalcken> i think i need the upgrade to 14.04.4 or 5 befor i can do the do-release-upgrade
<nacc> svalcken: as 1.0.1ubuntu2.17 is in trusty-updates
<nacc> svalcken: as i've been saying, you *are* on 14.04.5 if you have kept your trusty up to date
<nacc> svalcken: they are just respins of the ISO with HWE stacks
<nacc> svalcken: but the repositories are the same
<happyfr0gg> nacc, here is another paste --> http://pastebin.com/vL25PBSa
<anddam> I don't get why two 16.04 system, both UEFI only with same default grub config have a different behavior wrt menu display
<nacc> happyfr0gg: how did you add your PPAs?
<svalcken> im not on .5. im am on 14.04 lts without subminor
<nacc> svalcken: then you have not kept it up to date with `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade`
<nacc> svalcken: either that or you don't understand how trusty works.
<ducasse> svalcken: it doesn't matter, if you are up to date you will have a new enough apt
<nacc> svalcken: where do you see 14.04 without any suffix?
<happyfr0gg> Some of them I used apt and some I used Synaptic Package Manager.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: add-apt-repository does the right thing for PPAs (at least in 16.04 and on), I've never used anythign else
<nacc> happyfr0gg: it seems like those last two apt-key responses indicate those keys were added
<nacc> happyfr0gg: you might need to do that for all the keys
<svalcken> the apt give me no updates. and yes without suffix
<ioria> svalcken, apt-cache policy apt     what tells you ?
<nacc> svalcken: 'yes without suffix' does not tell me *where* you see this.
<happyfr0gg> nacc, I have followed installation procedures from Launchpad.
<happyfr0gg> What string of command(s) could I type in to automate each of the supposedly missing GPG Pub keys? I don't want to do each of them individually. That is tedious.
<svalcken> in the lsb_release file, lsb_release command, and a Ubuntu Webside with Release details give me the same information, 14.04 LTS has Kernel 3.13. 14.04.2 and above adds HES support and will not automatic update.
<nacc> svalcken: the latter is misunderstanding of what that page says on your part
<nacc> svalcken: please provide the above `apt-cache policy apt` output
<nacc> svalcken: the HWE *kernel* does not get update after 14.04.5 releases
<nacc> svalcken: the 14.04.2 HWE kernel
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, as i wrote hours back::  i would clean the lists and reload them again, mucho faster >>>  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> the keys are there, and the lists are malformed i guess
<nacc> svalcken: but 14.04.2 non-HWE-kernel, non-HWE-X all goes through the same repositories as every 14.04.* (including 14.04.0)
<svalcken> apt-cache policy says current installed 1.0.1ubuntu2. and older version 0.9.9 also avail but not installed
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, does ' sudo apt-get upgrade ' upgrade my 14.04 to 16.04?
<nacc> svalcken: then you don't have either security or updates enabled
<ioria> !infoapt trusty
<ioria> !info apt trusty
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1ubuntu2.17 (trusty), package size 930 kB, installed size 3494 kB
<nacc> svalcken: which is a terrible mistake if so
<kubast2> happyfr0gg, no
<nacc> svalcken: at least the security choice is
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, no
<svalcken> apt:
<svalcken>   Installiert:           1.0.1ubuntu2
<svalcken>   Installationskandidat: 1.0.1ubuntu2
<svalcken>   Versionstabelle:
<svalcken>  *** 1.0.1ubuntu2 0
<svalcken>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<ioria> svalcken,  can you pastebin the full output ?
<nacc> svalcken: use a pastebin.
<happyfr0gg> kubast2, OerHeks, okay
<craptalk> hey man, i just wanna ask about UEFI booting read the image. i installed my ubuntu using UEFI, and when i tried to look into boot sequence, it places ubuntu at the first order, but no the name of the HDD where ubuntu is installed, is it because UEFI more flexible and can read the OS instead? and assume the every installed OSes in HDD is at prymary paritition?
<baizon> !paste | svalcken
<ubottu> svalcken: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> svalcken: i'm 100% sure you don't have -security enabled (at least) and probably don't have -updates enabled either.
<vak> hi all
<craptalk> because when i use MBR, it can only read the name of HDD where the OSes are installed
<ducasse> craptalk: every os has a firmware variable that point to its bootloader on the disk
<vak> which *buntu flavor is better for highly customizable "active desktop"? that is a desktop that allows to drop in plugins, monitoring tools, etc?
<craptalk> ducasse, so that is why it is appear on the bootlist as its name instead of its location HDD?
<craptalk> cause with previous MBR way, it got me its HDD name
<kubast2> craptalk, ?
<craptalk> not like ubuntu or so
<ducasse> craptalk: yes, the name can be anything
<craptalk> alright
<craptalk> it got it
<kubast2> craptalk, Uefi+mbr gets your drive name+ubuntu in boot manager afiak
<craptalk> kubast2, no man, this is the first time i saw this
<kubast2> craptalk, gpt+uefi partion+uefi gets your drive to normal name with (uefi) and with just your name
<craptalk> before, it was ATA HDD bla bla
<kubast2> craptalk, if you will encounter an error where you can't install ubuntu due to grub failing to install
<ioria> svalcken,  would be better  paste /etc/apt/sources.list too on   paste.ubuntu.com
<kubast2> craptalk, then you will need to go to gparted and convert your partion table to gpt/msdos ,happend to me today
<craptalk> kubast2, are you asking or stating something?
<kubast2> craptalk, no
<kubast2> ",happend to me today"
<craptalk> so far it is okay
<craptalk> it reads the image
<craptalk> but again i wanna ask you
<svalcken> nacc: here Pastbin Link: http://pastebin.com/nBseRrEM
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, I copied and pasted your command into my terminal and the same errors persist.
<kubast2> why it named it "ubuntu" idk like I installed ubuntu today and it got rid of mouse acceleration and increased uefi shell resolution to full hd
<kubast2> go figure
<craptalk> before, as this brand new machine got Free DOS, i chose erase free DOS OS and install ubuntu in fresh (*required to wipe all and install all over again), even i knew FREE DOS is empty one right?
<ioria> svalcken,  uname -r
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, I will try each of your commands line-by-line, not as one string.
<svalcken> 3.13.0-24-generic
<kubast2> not sure what's your question craptalk
<ioria> svalcken, you're not updated ... please paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioria> svalcken,  the current kernel on trusty is 110, you're 24
<craptalk> kubast2, when i wanted to install the ubuntu, why should i delete the FREE DOS? do they read it as kind of OS too?
<svalcken> only: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe
<Guest68817> Hello!
<Guest68817> My name is Wesley.
<brunch875> Welcome, Wesley.
<compdoc> craptalk, ubuntu offers to erase everything. having dos isnt a plus these days
<ioria> svalcken,  it's not a functional sources.list then ... how this happened ?
<kubast2> craptalk, FREEDOS is an OS ,mostlly you will gain some extra hard drive space
<kubast2> compdoc, unless u are all for that retro gaming
<compdoc> heh
<craptalk> kubast2, alright, make sense
<craptalk> i erased it for the brand new one
<svalcken> ahh stop. i have overssen. mom pastbin, create
<nacc> svalcken: as I said, you chose to not enable security and updates on trusty
<nacc> svalcken: and for some reason kept saucy sources enabled
<craptalk> basically, kubast2 , the only thing so far, grub-issue that happened me was about when i tried to install windows along the side with linux
<uzjsn> how can i install the pacman package manager in ubuntu?
<craptalk> "happened to me"
<nacc> uzjsn: why would you want to?
<Haris> where can I Get apache2-2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5-amd64, apache2-bin, apache2-data, apache2-utils for 14.04 ?
<Haris> manually+ get
<kubast2> craptalk, windows replaced grub I guess ?
<craptalk> Haris, look for its name, and do installation with apt-get install
<nacc> Haris: why?
<nacc> Haris: that version of apache has security issues
<nacc> Haris: the current trusty-security version is 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.13
<craptalk> kubast2, correct, and gotta do the grub fix or something
<Haris> my box can't connect directly to ubuntu repos'. need to download pkgs manually
<uzjsn> nacc: to build arch packages
<ducasse> !fixgrub | craptalk
<ubottu> craptalk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<craptalk> to let me choose between OSes before loaded up
<svalcken> here sources.list (http://pastebin.com/1WQeU2wN) removes Comment Lines
<kubast2> craptalk, Or use windows bootloader editor
<kubast2> easybcd
<nacc> uzjsn: pacman is in universe in all ubuntu
<kubast2> you need to register though if you want to use it for free
<nacc> svalcken: yes, that is a garbage sources.list
<nacc> svalcken: you added trusty to saucy and called it good
<kubast2> craptalk, it's my prefered way since some windows updates overwrite grub
<craptalk> kubast2, anyway, i dont have intention to touch windows again, unless for gaming sometimes. but now i am good at where i am
<nacc> svalcken: without actually doing an upgrade, afaict
<ioria> svalcken,  are you kidding, right ?
<craptalk> kubast2, dont you think it is kinda anoyying?
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, here is a new paste ---> http://pastebin.com/r60t0tpA
<Haris> E: Can't find a source to download version '2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5' of 'apache2:amd64'
<Haris> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<kubast2> craptalk, what is anoying ?
<nacc> Haris: do you mean you are behind a firewall? why can't you use apt?
<craptalk> kubast2, overwriting the grub when updates or so on
<ioria> svalcken,  should look like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24059843/
<kubast2> craptalk, I usually install one or the other
<craptalk> like they need to live in peace
<nacc> Haris: and taht doesn't acknowledge why you want a known vulnerable version?
<Haris> nacc: just wanted to re-install the current installed version. no other reason
<nacc> Haris: the current installed version is vulnerable
<nacc> Haris: how did you install it the first time?
<xpistos> Hey all. Is there a way I can untar a file from a bash script if the file version will change? I tried to do tar -xvf filename*.tar.gz but it errs out saying there is no such file
<uzjsn> i cannot find the pacman package
<ojatko> hello everyone, chkrootkit output gives these lines that I posted together, each with an unusual remark, should I worry? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24059537
<svalcken> iaria: i try it. thanks for first help
<nacc> !components | uzjsn: enable universe
<ubottu> uzjsn: enable universe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Haris> my purpose is to remove and re-install apache. version no is a secondary at the moment. any applicable version is ok for me
<craptalk> kubast2, anyway, i read the article that people complain about battery management on ubuntu, you got issue before? i used powertop but couldnt seem to get the result significantly
<nacc> Haris: ok, so why can't you use apt?
<Haris> I need to re-set apache or its config or its cache on the server or how it works
<kubast2> craptalk, I have a pc
<kubast2> craptalk, so it doesn't apply to me it's the opposite
<nacc> Haris: it sounds like you don't know apache works if that's your list of options...
<craptalk> kubast2, ahh, you are cool somehow then
<kubast2> like linux likes to put my i5 at 1.6ghz
<Haris> nacc: this box is not on my network. Its another org, another network, another people's domain of power. I'm stuck with the work on the machine
<nacc> Haris: and reinstalling it won't reset its configuration
<kubast2> while on windows it's 2.2-3.6ghz
<craptalk> kubast2, but is it true somehow?
<kubast2> when doing nothing
<kubast2> craptalk, on laptops obsolutely
<nacc> Haris: why does which network its on mean you can't use apt? You mean you are not allowed to use apt?
<nacc> Haris: so this other organization is ok with their machine being insecure?
<uzjsn> lol of course i have universe repo enabled but pacman is not there
<nacc> uzjsn: what version of Ubuntu?
<uzjsn> 16.10
<nacc> !info pacman yakkety | uzjsn
<ubottu> uzjsn: pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17.2 (yakkety), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<craptalk> kubast2, damn it man, i got it like 2 hours to work with my activities which only including, coding, streaming, browsing
<Haris> apt on this machine can't reach ubuntu repos'
<nacc> uzjsn: lol, badly named package, sorry
<nacc> Haris: you keep stating a fact, ok.
<nacc> Haris: but *why*?
<Haris> its way past COB. I can't reach the network guys
<craptalk> kubast2, i thought my machine got some leakage, but people also mention about it
<nacc> Haris: if you can't reach the repositories how are you going to download a .deb from teh repositories?
<nacc> Haris: or sources from them?
<Haris> what is a viable, secure pkg to download for apache2 ?
<nacc> Haris: your statements make no sense to me
<Haris> I'm going to download from a mirror and scp it on the server from my box
<tgm4883> !offline | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Haris> nacc: ignore my statements please. I just need to know how to get pkgs manually
<Haris> no need for understanding on this one
<nacc> uzjsn: i don't think you can install pacman in Ubuntu
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> uzjsn: maybe run arch in a VM?
<tgm4883> nacc: maybe he's not talking about the arch pacman?
<nacc> uzjsn: not sure i understand why you'd wnat to build arch packages on ubuntu anyways ...
<nacc> tgm4883: oh i thought they specifically were?
<wdd> anyone know how I can find mapping of  a /dev/ identifier to pci slot info (/sys/bus/pci/devices...) ?
<ducasse> Haris: 'apt download packagename' or packages.ubuntu.com
<Haris> tgm4883: That went over me. couldn't get the part from Synaptic onwards
<tgm4883> nacc: oh you're right. I didn't read far enough back
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> let me see if that works
<nacc> Haris: that of course presumes you are also running trusty
<nacc> Haris: and also, just reinstalling the .deb won't rewrite the configuration  necessarily
<Haris> cat /etc/*release shows ---> VERSION="14.04.2 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<Haris> nacc: I have a backup of config
<nacc> Haris: you also want to update your system :)
<Haris> yep
<Haris> but later please. not now
<Haris> need to finish this and call it a day
<Haris> for now
<tgm4883> yea, security is usually an afterthought....
 * nacc just walks away
<nacc> too many people making poor choices already for a Friday
<tgm4883> nacc: unfortunately I don't think it's pub time yet :(
<nacc> tgm4883: not quite :)
<Haris> pkgs from trusty or trusty-updates or trusty-backports
<Haris> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> Haris: are you asking a question?
<nacc> Haris: so far you've typed a conjunction and then a URL.
<tgm4883> lol
<Haris> yep
<Haris> url = reference for Q above
<nacc> Haris: what question above?
 * tgm4883 channels Jerry Maguire "Help me help you!"
<nacc> Haris: this is like pulling teeth right now, and we're all volunteers.
<nacc> Haris: If you actually want help, ask full-sentence questions with details.
<Haris> download pkgs from what trusty versin or repo or option on that page
<jhutchins_wk> Haris: The problem is that there are usually dependencies for other packages, apache is not just one package.
<nacc> Haris: I don't know, earlier you said you didn't care what version
<OerHeks> backports, yay
<nacc> Haris: and note how there is *still* not a question...
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/3771732
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> sorry guys. I missed the Q mark. My bad :(
<nacc> Haris: what was the point of the above paste?
<Haris> this is the list of apache pkgs I have installed. That is the list of pkgs I want to reinstall to re-set apache back to factory config ?
<coffeeguy> hi my speakers on built-in audio are reversed from left to right and right to left, at first i thought it was a cable problem but the monitor speakers on my second monitor are reversed too
<Haris> or upgrade to something that is ok
 * nacc can't help himself, feels like bragging about how insecure the server is
<nacc> Haris: ok, so download those versions and reinstall them
<nacc> Haris: if that's all you want to do -- don't understand why that's difficult?
<Haris> I'v never done this before
<Xundres> were are located temporary file of a program started with ./  ?
<Haris> always done it through apt-get or aptitude auto-download of pkgs
<nacc> Haris: did you read `man apt-get` and read the download portion?
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Xundres: depends entirely on the program
<Xundres> nacc: How can i check?
<svalcken> ioria: the update has found about 900 MB to upgrade. i wait after this it's work.
<ioria> Xundres, open the source , if you have it
<uzjsn> Haris: nuke /etc/apache2 and reinstall
<happyfr0gg> How do I match a GPG Pub key to its corresponding package?
<wdd> can someone please tell me how to get from lcpci : 04:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller:  ->   /dev/nvme0n1?
<OerHeks> Haris, why would you backup those old versions?
<ioria> svalcken,  wow
<Haris> backed up the vhost config part
<Haris> don't need the rest
<ioria> svalcken,  upgrade && dist-upgrade
<Xundres> Actually it is a game so I really don't know what to open
<Haris> umm .. download option expects full .deb file name ?
<svalcken> ioria: current run upgrade
<nacc> Haris: no it doesn't
<Haris> # apt-get download apache2 apach2-bin apache2-data apache2-utils
<Haris> E: Unable to locate package apach2-bin
<happyfr0gg> A specific pub key can't be opened.
<ioria> svalcken, the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Haris: maybe 'apache2-bin'
<nacc> Haris: pretty clear error.
<Haris> ah. my bad
<nacc> Xundres: there is no way to 'check'
<Haris> # apt-get download apache2 apache2-bin apache2-data apache2-utils
<Haris> E: Can't find a source to download version '2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5' of 'apache2-data:amd64'
<nacc> Xundres: you coudl try and use `lsof` to see what file the game has open
<nacc> Haris: i thought you said the remote server didn't have access to apt?
<nacc> Haris: are you running this on your machine?
<svalcken> ioria: yes, i know, i am wait for apt upgrade, then i start dist-upgrade
<ioria> svalcken, right
<nacc> wdd: one sec, i had a script that did that
<Haris> I thought the remote machine couldn't reach ubuntu repo' servers
<Haris> otherwise apt-get and aptitude run just ok on it
<ioria> Xundres, do you have the source ?
<nacc> Haris: i don't understand those two sentences together. Does the remote server have a working apt?
<Haris> I'm confused. what does working apt mean ?
<Haris> a working apt utility ?
<Haris> or the apt db ?
<ioria> Xundres, but usually it makes a dir in home or in .config or .cache
<Haris> let me show
<happyfr0gg> I am also seeing resource limits related to the GPG No Pubkey errors. What does this mean?
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/3771738
<Xundres> ioria: it creates a folder in documents
<ioria> Xundres, what's in there ?
<Haris> when I run apt-get reinstall the-pkg-list, this is what I get
<nacc> Haris: yes, because you have not updated the apt
<nacc> Haris: err, the apache2
<Haris> # apt-get update
<Haris> 0% [Connecting to ci.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.149)] [Waiting for headers] ^C
<nacc> Haris: if you are a sysadmin, and this is a client's request, then you really need to talk to them about how vulnerable their server might be
<Haris> it gets stuck at connecting. never reaches those IPs
<Xundres> there is everything it downloads but when I restart, even if the files are still there it downloads everything again
<ducasse> Haris: try another mirror
<nacc> why are they using ci.archive.ubuntu.com??
<Haris> nacc: I understand that. updating the OS means updating base pkg versions for apache, php, mysql on which our current app is built. Its like a migration level effort to get everything up to the updated version. this is not as simple as just running apt-get update and then dist-upgrade or the like
<wdd> nacc I think i found relevant info from udevadm
<Haris> nacc: its in the pre-existing sources.list ?
<OerHeks> Haris, actually, it is that simple
<nacc> Haris: and in the meanwhile, presuming this is a public facing service, then you are exposing everything they have, potentially
<Haris> OerHeks: that may be true for the OS, but not for the already built app that's running on the current version(s)
<nacc> Haris: in any case, the "base versions" are not changed on updates
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Haris: sounds like a super-fragile application if you depend on the particular security dot-release of php
<nacc> Haris: whatever, you've made your choice, clearly
<Haris> its not security dot release. its the methods or supported lib versions for php and mysql
<nacc> Haris: I have no idea what you're talking about now
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Haris: I said you should update to the latest versions from security
<nacc> Haris: they don't break BC in security, unless upstream did
<nacc> Haris: and upstream rather rarely does that, iiuc
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> will do, if the box can do it
<nacc> Haris: in any case, given you can't use apt, that's neither or there
<nacc> Haris: you can use apt to download those packages locally and scp them over
<nacc> Haris: which I thought was your plan all along
<Haris> I'm trying to get the sources.list right. then see if it works
<Haris> perhaps that'll help
<nacc> Haris: you don't have a staging/reproduction environment of a production service?
<tgm4883> Haris: he's saying that if you need PHP 5.5 in trusty, doing updates in trusty doesn't upgrade that from 5.5
<Haris> this box is the staging box for the production env
<nacc> and it can't use apt??
<Haris> tgm4883: ah ok
<tgm4883> Haris: so you'd get security updates and that's it
<tgm4883> Sounds like you need a local repo
<Haris> ah
<pauliunas> hi, is there a public build of ubuntu touch i could install on my x86 tablet?
<Haris> too many wishes, not enough time
<ducasse> !touch | pauliunas
<ubottu> pauliunas: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wedgie> i dont think php5.5 gets security updates anymore...
<nacc> wedgie: by Ubuntu it does
<nacc> wedgie: upstream it may not
<pauliunas> ah, thanks ducasse
<k1l> pauliunas: #ubuntu-touch is the channel for that. there is a unity 8 preview on the 16.10 release
<ioria> it's in main,  it should
<Haris> is this an ok sources.list for trusty pkgs ? ---> http://pastebin.ca/3771744
<voltbit> greetings, is here a way to tell how much time I have spent in a given workspace?
<tgm4883> Probably
<nacc> wdd: ok
<brunch875> I've just noticed discordapp uses notify-send, and those messages overwrite instantly. But on the other hand hexchat messages timeout before sending the next. Does anybody know of this?
<ioria> Haris, you miss restricted, you might need it
<HoNgOuRu> hi, is there any way of running an application in its own environment ? I want to run let's say chromium
<Haris> I left it out, since it was for proprietary pkgs
<Haris> this is a lamp box
<Haris> lamp stack box
<nacc> HoNgOuRu: what do you mean by environment?
<mcphail> !info firejail | HoNgOuRu is this the sort of thing you want?
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu is this the sort of thing you want?: firejail (source: firejail): sandbox to restrict the application environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.40-3 (yakkety), package size 172 kB, installed size 641 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Haris> I think outgoing port 80 traffic on this machine is blocked
<chrisml> does acl come w/ 14.04 but not 16.04?
<Haris> it can't reach 92.archive.ubuntu.com when I run aptitude update
<Haris> manually is the way I think
<nacc> chrisml: what do you mean by 'acl'? a package name, fs ACLs, ... ?
<chrisml> nacc package
<nacc> !info acl xenial
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.52-3 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<nacc> chrisml: --^
<chrisml> optional
<chrisml> !info acl trusty
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.52-1 (trusty), package size 41 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Haris> I want to reinstall the same pkgs, in order to have a consistent box .. for the present. I can work up the upgrade start of next week
<chrisml> nacc thanks
<Haris> by then I can have the outbound traffic enabled for this box. which will help me download and install pkgs on auto
<ducasse> Haris: did you simply try another mirror?
<Haris> ?
<theseb> Do systemd scripts NEED an "After=" line in the [Unit] section and/or a "WantedBy=" line in the [Install] section?  (I'm trying to make the simplest generic template for custom scripts
<Haris> let me try
<nacc> Haris: the issue is going to be the mirrors don't keep all the old pacakges
<Haris> I'v tried 2 mirrors till now
<nacc> Haris: no one wants anyone to install an insecure package
<Haris> its outgoing port 80 traffic for this box. its blocked
<nacc> Haris: and since the archive doesn't advertise that version, it won't find it
<nacc> Haris: e.g. on http://92.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/ there is no 4.5
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Haris: there is 4 and 4.13
<nacc> Haris: as those are the two supported versions
<nacc> Haris: also if the mirror kept every old version, the mirrors would be enormouse
<nacc> s/e//
<Haris> well, centos keeps pkgs in a directory on a mirror. ubuntu doesn't have publicly browsable pkg list. its just downloadable
<nacc> Haris: that's FUD
<nacc> Haris: you can browse any mirror if you want
<nacc> Haris: I just did
<ioria> theseb, no, it's not required, but depends on your script
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> I can browse http://mirrors.nayatel.com/centos/7.3.1611/os/x86_64/Packages/
<Haris> I don't know how to browse pkgs for 14.04.2
<nacc> Haris: 14.04.2 isn't really a thing in that sense
<Haris> hmm
<k1l> Haris: the 14.04.2 or 14.04.3 are like servicepacks on windows.
<nacc> k1l: i feel like htat should also be made into a FAQ :)
<k1l> if you update 14.04 the system will become 14.04.3 etc automatically
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Haris: it's just a point in time snapshot of the archive basically
<nacc> Haris: in any case, you can browse the mirror you are using, I just showed you the apache2 diretory, for instance
<Haris> yep. checking it out
<Haris> making a list of pkgs to download
<k1l> if you like a better search, have a look at packages.ubuntu.com
<Haris> is this version ok ? --> http://92.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-bin_2.4.7-1ubuntu4.13_amd64.deb
<Haris> hmm
<k1l> Haris: why dont you use apt to get the supported version?
<Haris> because apt can't do outgoing port 80 connections from this box
<Haris> at present
<Haris> its nearly midnight here
<nacc> Haris: right but the above is http as well
<nacc> Haris: so presumably you're going to download locally and scp
<nacc> Haris: at which point, use apt to download locally
<Haris> I'm going to download that on my box and then scp to the target machine
<stevessss> so.. the big reason I like Xorg and dont want mir to replace it and cause all gnome libraries to be compiled without X support is that if I run ubuntu in a container on windows or mac
<Brie> Is this where I can talk about problems with Ubuntu?
<stevessss> and graphical apps loose X compatibility, then Xming and Xquartz dont help me run graphical apps anymore
<ducasse> stevessss: we went through this earlier, i explained it to you
<nacc> Haris: tbh, it's pretty rude to ome to a volunteer channel and then complain about how long it's taking to get something fixed that sounds like your job. You can use the latest version from the mirror(s) and it should be fine. But you may end up needing to update dependencies, etc.
<stevessss> so ubuntu is never getting rid of X right?
<nacc> Brie: yes
<nacc> Brie: where problems are specific issues, not general complaints :)
<stevessss> maybe it wont be default.. but it will always be 100% supported
<ducasse> stevessss: not in many years yet
<OerHeks> stevessss, no, xorg should be replaced. Mir it is :-D
<Brie> Okay, well I play alot of Steam. Today though it didnt open. I tried opening many times and it "updates" and then just vanishes. I ran Steam from terminal and got this http://pastebin.com/wfYapqZP
<nacc> stevessss: also this isn't a suport topic, it doesn't feel like -- it's a bit of a rant/offtopic
<guest123> hello.. every time i turn on the computer i get some error messages about a non installed program.. i'm pretti sure it's an older log and i even need this update (windows font or someting even).. ho I delete the error logs? i kann't find it
<Haris> I'm sorry for being or sounding rude. I'm just trying to get things done in a consistent way. and then figure out to make all things good at a later time
<k1l> stevessss: you know that there is a movement away from x not matter of mir, right?
<stevessss> are their mir servers for osx and windows that ubuntu-vm apps can connect to?
<nacc> Haris: the problem is, because the client's system is so out of date, it's hard to reproduce it easily
<Haris> yep
<ducasse> stevessss: no, it doesn't work like that. besides, mir is far from ready
<Haris> we don't usually get enough time to do the dev work. its hard to plan for upgrades or migrations on our own time after COB
<Haris> I can't take the box down for extended periods, while there's more than a dozen guys who need to work on it
<nacc> Brie: where did you get steam from?
<nacc> Haris: security updates, in and of themselves, don't necessarily require reboots (except the kernel ones)
<Haris> I can't afford to have an inconsistent box or be stuck in searching for deps
<nacc> Haris: well, ther eare others too
<Haris> on manual
<nacc> Haris: but you can afford to be readily hackable?
<nacc> Haris: it makes no sense
<codepython777> my windows remote desktop hangs on ubuntu - any ideas on how to fix this?
<nacc> Haris: and if that is really their position, they should pay out the tooth, because as of right now, they're not even supported by Canonical -- they are running a zombie machine effectively
<Brie> I got Steam from the Steam website itself
<Haris> I'll conceit that point for now
<Brie> It worked fine until today
<stevessss> will mir support full remote apps before Xorg is removed from ubuntu?
<nacc> Brie: ah, you might need to ask steam then
<Haris> if it means to get the work done
<ducasse> stevessss: as i've said before, you're worrying about things that are a long way
<Brie> Oh...
<nacc> Brie: we an only really support the ubuntu packaged steam (in the partner repo)
<Haris> I can manage the short term security implication(s)
<Brie> Also Open Broadcaster Software won't open either, could this be related? Can a reboot fix this?
<k1l> stevessss: there is xmir, for running x only apps, yes. but programs will move away from x too
<nacc> Haris: I don't think you really can, but that's a choice you get to make
<stevessss> yeah.. so if programs move away from X.. can I still use them remote without X?
<nacc> Haris: in any case, you will need to find an 'old' mirror of trusty or you'll be forced to upgrade to the latest security release
<nacc> Haris: btw, why are you doing this? did something go wrong?
<k1l> stevessss: remote? you mean with ssh forward?
<ojatko> hello everyone, I got these unusual lines from the output of chkrootkit: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24059537/...the Trojan one seems to be a false positive as I found out, and the suspect php file is referred here as exploitable: https://is.gd/yDAofP..is that the reason chkrootkit regarded it 'suspect'..is this alert familiar to you?
<ducasse> stevessss: not as of today
<stevessss> is mir likely to impliment this before it fully replaces X?
<Haris> apache's responses are not reaching their destination(s). I have nothing of significance as a diagnosis for this after 4-5 hrs of troubleshooting
<stevessss> including xnee screen action catpture, scrot screen shot capture, remote frame buffer etc
<seeker399> I was wondering if anyone can help me with passwords
<nacc> Haris: all of a sudden?
<morsnowski> seeker399, it's usuall qwertzu
<guest123> have a nice day
<scottjl> i use abc123 everywhere
<nacc> !details | seeker399
<ubottu> seeker399: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<k1l> stevessss: the idea is that the new systems like wayland or mir have the same features like x did. yes, that is the plan.
<stevessss> for me personally.. I hardly care if a desktop display server looks pretty but I do care about business features like remote desktop, individual remote apps and key/action capture etc
<Haris> yep
<ojatko> can anyone help please? I have a fresh install and I get this bizarre alerts that I didnt get with old installs
<anddam> why is my month-old laptop install of 16.04 running 4.4.0-64 while the system I installed today has 4.8.0-39?
<Haris> I can browse apache's vhosts just fine on the box. but not from network
<nacc> anddam: the hwe kernel in 16.04.2 is opt-in
<nacc> anddam: for upgraders
<nacc> anddam: fresh installs were opted-in automatically
<Haris> but I can telnet apache's port from the network, hand over a request to apache, to which I get no response
<anddam> I see, how do I opt in?
<tgm4883> *Fresh installs of point releases
<nacc> tgm4883: err, yes, thanks!
<anddam> also is there a newer kernel than 4.8.0 for 16.04? I stumbled onto a XHCI problem and I'd like to see if a newer kernel helps
<nacc> anddam: no
<k1l> !hwe | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tgm4883> anddam: not one that would be supported
<craptalk> how can i enable fn keys on my laptop? i supposed to use the combination of fn keys to increase a volume for example, but i could it without press the fn keys, so i gues the fn keys have some problem
<nacc> anddam: `apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04`
<ducasse> stevessss: wayland will not be network transparent, i haven't heard anything about mir implementing it
<craptalk> i am currently using lenovo IdeaPad 130
<anddam> I'll read the wiki page first, thanks
<craptalk> please let me know if you guys know how to do it
<nacc> craptalk: you can use `xev` to see if the keypresses are recognized
<anddam> I stumbled on this "Set SEL for initiated-device Ux failed" error with this USB3.0 HDD enclosure
<nacc> anddam: there technicaly are two packages 'linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04' and 'linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge'
<anddam> it's http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-usb/msg93249.html but from that thread seems there is not actual solution
<anddam> also it's 2014 and other bugs from the era talks about kernel 3.something
<nacc> anddam: it's just a stray debug message?
<nacc> anddam: just ignore the message?
<anddam> nacc: the usbcore won't register the device, and I get no sd device for the unit
<anddam> so it's not there
<anddam> https://gist.github.com/anddam/06f0d75b59a07eec2e05c75cd7e07db0
<anddam> notice the first dmesg block is the device on USB2 port
<nacc> anddam: hrm, that e-mail does not refer to a failure
<anddam> the second block is the USB3 port
<craptalk> nacc, after i did xev, the button that i pressed with combination of fn key, is not being recognised
<nacc> anddam: the issue is not the SEL bits
<ojatko> I am asking for the fifth time, does noone know about it? I got stuck with the freshly installed system
<nacc> anddam: the issue is earlier in the trace, the device spat errors on the address
<craptalk> maybe i need to configure it via BIOS?
<craptalk> since ubuntu doenst need any driver for I/O
<scottjl> ojatko: you might want to post the messages you got in the alert box.
<nacc> craptalk: is the device USB3 comaptible?
<craptalk> nacc, yes
<scottjl> ojatko: don't come in and post "can someone help me?" just come in and post your question, as detailed as you can.
<anddam> nacc: no there are several mentions of that
<craptalk> device here means my laptop?
<ojatko> scottjl, and you look up in the chat window if someone says he's asking for the fifth time
<ojatko> I posted the paste multiple times
<seeker399> can anyone help with a password reset
<ojatko> gosh
<scottjl> my scroll back only goes back as far as i was in the channel, so maybe i didn't see posts 1-4.
<k1l> seeker399: use the recovery boot
<seeker399> and then what
<k1l> !password | seeker399
<ubottu> seeker399: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<nacc> craptalk: you mean xev doesn't see the second keypress?
<ducasse> ojatko: drop the attitude if you want help, we're all volunteers
<ojatko> scottjl, it's enough to guess that the question was asked before when someone said he was asking for the fifth time, right?
<craptalk> nacc, yeap, it doesnt map it
<scottjl> ojatko: i can see why you were ignored the first four times. sorry i bothered to help you the 5th time.
<ojatko> ducasse, it is not only about 'my' attitude
<anddam> nacc: but the it accepts an address, I figured it was only the controller doing some odd stuff
<ojatko> which was a response
<nacc> anddam: i think the device is failing to configure on usb3
<ojatko> I got stuck with the install due to bizarre critical-looking messages and get no answer here over the past hour
<scottjl> all i saw was "ojatko: can anyone help please? i have a fresh install and i get this bizarre alrets that i didn't get with old installs" no detail. no contents of alert boxes. not much to go on there. i didn't see postings 1-4. so i guess i can't help you.
<ojatko> and then someone says "first tell your problem"
<anddam> how can I trak this down more?
<anddam> I can ofc use an USB2 port or disable XHCI in firmware and have it run ehci
<ojatko> all right. have no problem with  posting again: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24059537/
<anddam> but that won't go high speed
<david_raul> someone here knows python programing?
<nacc> ojatko: so it's not bizarre -- you ran a tool that tries to help find rootktis.
<nacc> *rootkits
<k1l> ojatko: to make it short: chrotkit is not a one click antivirus program. i got a huge load of false positives and you need to look after them if they are false positives or not
<nacc> ojatko: that tool seems buggy
<nacc> ojatko: what k1l said
<Haris> leaving it "as it is". will do it when I have gotten network access to do things normally via apt-get / aptitude utility on auto
<rein_> hi
<nacc> david_raul: yes, of course, but it's offtopic here -- you want #python
<k1l> ojatko: so, dig into it and see if its plausible or you made that changes manually. its not a beginners tool.
<nacc> Haris: sorry if you got lost in the noise -- I think that's the right choice
<Haris> thank you all
<david_raul> nacc: but there ask me for registering and i dont know how to do that
<HoNgOuRu> nacc, mcphail , thank you a lot, its awesome
<nacc> ojatko: you are not stuck in any sense of the word, except you have chosen to be stuck, afaict
<nacc> HoNgOuRu: yw
<nacc> !register | david_raul
<ubottu> david_raul: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ojatko> k1l, thing is, it is easy to find out that the trojan thing is a false positive, there are loads of posts about it. but with the sqspell.php file, how can I dig into whether it is a false positive or not?
<anddam> nacc: also notice how on third attempt the device accepts the address
<nacc> k1l: fyi, i've update the hwe wiki page for 16.04's changes
<anddam> I think the matter is what followes
<anddam> follows
<david_raul> tanks guys nac,ubottu
<k1l> nacc: alright :)
<ojatko> nacc, stuck because I dont know whether I should reinstall or if the problem is with the iso, or anything
<nacc> anddam: it resets right away
<ojatko> shortly, how can I know if this php file alert is real or not? this is what I have been asking
<anddam> nacc: would ##linux be an appropriate place of discussion?
<nacc> anddam: i think that issue in the e-mail maybe was fixed by 51df62ff74b371866c1006dee887a8e42838c1f2 upstream
<nacc> anddam: probably better than here
<ojatko> there is not much online reference to this alert, whereas hacking blogs refer to it as 'suitable for exploitation'
<ojatko> the file, I mean
<nacc> ojatko: that file is generated at runtime by dictionaries-common
<nacc> ojatko: you can look at it if you want, it's pretty clear if it's a trojan or not
<ojatko> nacc, I already see it, it's in the shown folder, it is a 366 byte file..and you say it is created by the system..so I shouldn't suspect it?
<anddam> nacc: mmm look this user dmesg, start of the page https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949008-start-0.htmla
<anddam> nacc: he gets the same "Set SEL for initiated-…" fails and then the usb-storage device registered
<nacc> anddam: 404 here
<nacc> anddam: in any case, you can file a bug if you want, it's probably out of the scope o being able to help here
<nicomachus> yea there's an extra 'a' at the end.
<nacc> anddam: you could also try the mainline ppa
<anddam> I dropped an tailing 'a' letter
<nacc> !mainline | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<anddam> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949008-start-0.html
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> hp stream 14 slow internet ubuntu
<Lavinho> where is ?
<Lavinho> what is
<Lavinho> ?
<ojatko> so how will I know if that file is ok or not?
<OerHeks> Lavinho, can you rephrase that, i cannot make a question out of that
<uzjsn> a $300 laptop.
<Lavinho> The internet is slow in hp stream 14 with ubuntu
<anddam> nacc: where did you get that kernel commit hash from?
<Lavinho> what is ?
<nacc> anddam: i looked at the kernel tree. In a former life I was a kernel devleoper
<disi> i have a script that changes my default gateway, but every day (presumably when the DHCP lease is renewed), those settings get overwritten. is there a way to prevent this?
<ojatko> is there no answer here to in which way I can check whether the file '/var/cache/dictionaries-common/sqspell.php' has nothing to suspect or not, as chkrootkit states the former?
<uzjsn> Lavinho: what is _what_?
<anddam> nacc: and then you were redeemed
<anddam> nacc: ;-)
<nacc> anddam: indeed :)
<Lavinho> internet slow
<anddam> nacc: I'm not good at gitweb-fu
<anddam> nacc: oh wait, you checked it locally, not on kernel.org
<nacc> anddam: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=51df62ff74b371866c1006dee887a8e42838c1f2
<ojatko> how can I check if the file is proper or not?
<ojatko> how can I check if the file is proper or not?
<ojatko> how can I check if the file is proper or not?
<ojatko> how can I check if the file is proper or not?
<ojatko> how can I check if the file is proper or not?
<nacc> !patience | ojatko
<ubottu> ojatko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> ojatko: next time, someone will ban you.
<saitoh183> has anyone installed guacamole with mysql authentication that could help me out? im only getting a blank page when i try to open in browser
<nacc> (hopefully)
<penguin_> Hello
<anddam> nacc: thx
<nacc> ojatko: we don't know why the tool you ran says it wasn't proper. I have no indication it is not on my system. I am not on your system.
<freakyy> hi all. how do i get exactly the default look of ubuntu budgie 17.04 in ubuntu 17.04 which has been upgraded from budgie-remix ubuntu 16.10?
<tehmal> Guys
<tehmal> prob
<nacc> freakyy: #ubuntu+1
<tehmal> http://wklej.to/ivUup
<k1l> ojatko: that is what i meant with: you need to dig into it. what program is that file from, what should it look like, what should be in it, why did chrootkit mark it as positive,....
<tehmal> Ubu 16.04.2
<penguin_> Can anybody help me resolve dependencies errors/Broken packages??
<tehmal> vlc from snaps also not works
<nacc> !details | penguin_
<ubottu> penguin_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nacc> tehmal: what version of ubuntu?
<tehmal> 16.04.2
<tehmal> fresh install -.-
<nacc> tehmal: please pastebin `apt-cache policy vlc`
<nacc> tehmal: and can you run with english in the terminal? LC_ALL=C (iirc)
<k1l> tehmal: ran sudo apt update?
<penguin_> I have the following problem "Software database is broken   It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first."
<tehmal> nacc, http://wklej.to/SYqD1
<_3bnd_> what would cause an interface (eth0) that is setup in /etc/networks/interface to fail during boot, but then be available to setup manually as eth6 with ifconfig?
<scottjl> penguin_: did you run sudo apt-get install -f ?
<OerHeks> penguin_, what happens when you do?
<penguin_> yes i did
<penguin_> but hasn't helped me
<scottjl> and what did it say?
<nacc> thgilfod1ol: did you run `sudo apt update` first?
<k1l> penguin_: run "sudo apt update" and then "sudo apt full-upgrade" and then put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> thgilfod1ol: sorry
<nacc> tehmal: did you run `sudo apt update` first?
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<saitoh183> I followed this guide https://www.chasewright.com/guacamole-with-mysql-on-ubuntu/ and i see this in the tomcat catalina.out: http://pastebin.com/RCK4umAU
<nacc> tehmal: if you did, can you pastebin the ouptut of `LC_ALL=C sudo apt install vlc libgles1-mesa`
<nacc> tehmal: `LC_ALL=C sudo apt install vlc libgles1-mesa liblges2-mesa`
<k1l> tehmal: using the kubuntu ppa?
<thgilfod1ol> nacc: all good haha, it happens
<tehmal> k1l, nope clean Ubuntu 16.04.2
<ioria> _3bnd_, it's really eth0 your interface ?  run   'ip a'
<k1l> tehmal: can you install the package that is named there and see what is blocking it?
<penguin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060418/
<penguin_> output
<tehmal> nacc, http://pastebin.com/ii3r5CQ5
<_3bnd_> ioria, come up as eth6. i will rewrite config with that iface
<ioria> _3bnd_, ok
<nacc> tehmal: that second one, typo -- libgles2-mesa
<tehmal> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060439/
<tehmal> ok i type
<nacc> tehmal: and pastebin `LC_ALL=C apt-cache policy libgles1-mesa`
<scottjl> penguin_: you've got a conflict there with fpu_control.h
<scottjl> penguin_: I'd try removing libc6-dev-amd64:i386 entirely
<tehmal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060447/'
<OerHeks> scottjl, could this work too, instead of removal? sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends "libc6-dev-amd64:i386"
<nacc> tehmal: it would appear your archive is slightly out of date
<OerHeks> seen many issues like this, hard to dig
<scottjl> should get rid of it yes. then try the install -f aftewards.
<nacc> !info libgles1-mesa xenial | tehmal
<ubottu> tehmal: libgles1-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL|ES 1.x API -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 85 kB
<tehmal> nacc, not shit... ityped apt update upgrade full-ugrade milion times
<_3bnd_> ioria, that worked, thanks.  very strange that it skipped eth0-5
<nacc> tehmal: that's the version you should see
<nacc> tehmal: excuse me?
<tehmal> i should hv acctual repo =C
<tehmal> damn...
<tehmal> maybe next day be repaired
<nacc> tehmal: you are using a mirror. mirrors take time to update
<tehmal> nacc, cal u tell me what is "GOD MIRROR"? ;)
<nacc> k1l: could you confirm that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack shows you the correct pacakge for the xenial hwe kernel? having issues with the wiki locally
<ioria> _3bnd_, you're welcome
<ducasse> _3bnd_: see if there are any udev rename rules under /etc/udev/rules.d/
<nvdrivers> anyone able to help, tried upgrading nvidia drivers and now im in a world of shit
<nvdrivers> "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."
<nvdrivers> i try purging, reinstalling, etc.
<nvdrivers> without luck
<scottjl> nvdrivers: can you roll back to your previous version?
<nvdrivers> i tried
<nvdrivers> i tried to upgrade cuda
<nvdrivers> with cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64.deb
<nvdrivers> im confused, no messages about the drivers in any logs
<scottjl> nothing in dmesg?
<scottjl> can you manually load the module?
<nvdrivers> nothing in dmesg othter than nvidia hdmi sound
<nvdrivers> tried loading with modprobe, i'll just try again and paste output
<uzjsn> tehmal: try apt-get install libglapi-mesa=11.2.0
<nvdrivers> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia_378 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-64-generic
<nvdrivers> but the package is installed :(
<tehmal> uzjsn, E: Version '11.2.0' for 'libglapi-mesa' was not found
<gebruiker> can someone explain to me how to capture a video stream?
<ioria> nvdrivers, no idea about cuda, you can start with pasting  dpkg -l | grep nvidia*
<ioria> gebruiker, it really depends on the stream ;)
<tehmal> lol... Republic of Poland/ Data Storage Center :  Two days behind
<tehmal> repo...
<scottjl> nvddrivers: uname -a  - are you running 4.4.0-64-generic?
<ioria> gebruiker,  but DownloadHelper in FF  is good
<gebruiker> ioria: ah ok
<gebruiker> ioria: i will check that out, I am trying to capture anime
<nvdrivers> http://pastebin.com/MAaRR4gE
<ioria> gebruiker,  yep
<tehmal> damn.. change repo to "update" not helping wtf?!
<nvdrivers> i used to have an older version of the driver installed, installing that again doesn't seem to help
<OerHeks> tehmal, no need for that language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<gebruiker> ioria: thanks! it appears to be working :)
<tehmal> OerHeks, im sorry
<nvdrivers> i want to avoid wiping the hard disk and starting again
<ioria> gebruiker,  banzai !!!
<nvdrivers> if possible
<nacc> tehmal: i don't understand what you changed?
<scottjl> nvdrivers: uname -a
<tehmal> nacc, repository server
<nvdrivers> Linux SGD1.speech-graphics.com 4.4.0-64-generic #85-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 20 11:50:30 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> tehmal: the issue is (i think) pl.archive.ubuntu.com -- what is 'repo' and 'update' and in your statement?
<tehmal> to "up to date" server
<nacc> tehmal: what did you hange it to?
<nacc> tehmal: *change
<scottjl> nvdrivers: so it doesn't look like it installed correctly, because the module isn't there.
<tehmal> http://ftp.vectranet.pl/ubuntu/nacc, v
<tehmal> nacc http://ftp.vectranet.pl/ubuntu/ this one
<nvdrivers> i dont see errors when apt is installing the drivers
<nvdrivers> does a bunch of dkms stuff, updates initrd, then i reboot
<tehmal> nacc, i try now with http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/ubuntu/
<scottjl> dkms is barfing out then (common)
<scottjl> 375 is the last version you had in and worked?
<nvdrivers> no was...
<nvdrivers> 367.18 i think,
<egonsen> how can i remove all desktop environments i installed manually? i want to keep only ubuntu unity
<ioria> nvdrivers,  but what your issue right now ? no login, low resolution ... what ?
<nacc> tehmal: did you run `apt update` after changing mirrors? the one you just showed has the correct pacakge
<ioria> egonsen, that's not easy
<nacc> tehmal: http://ftp.vectranet.pl/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/
<scottjl> what i would do is purge nvidia* then try a dpkg -i of the 367 if you have it
<egonsen> ioria, why?
<tehmal> nacc, ooo ! progres friedn "The following packages will be upgraded:  mesa-vdpau-drivers nano snap-confine snapd ubuntu-core-launcher"
<scottjl> some times lingering config files can mess with updates
<nvdrivers> i didn't install 367 from a deb
<ioria> egonsen,  what you installed ? k-x-l-desktop ? what exactly ?
<nvdrivers> i have done purge multiple times
<OerHeks> nvdrivers, so you used the cuda 8 toolkit from nvidia itself, that gives issues: upgrade to yakkety 16.10 and use the cuda toolkit 8 from our repos
<tehmal> Friend! Works... ahh this outdates repos hehe. Q: "damn" is bad word in english?
<egonsen> ioria, xfce and maybe another one. i cannot remember. where can i see which environments i installed?
<nvdrivers> OerHeks: hey thanks
<nvdrivers> i'll try that
<nvdrivers> this is ubuntu server, it's a machine learning box, has been running fine but i wanted to try latest drivers and cuda 8.0
<ioria> egonsen,  ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/
<OerHeks> nvdrivers, xenial just gets 7.5 in our repos < https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-cuda-toolkit>
<nvdrivers> what version of 8.0 is available in 16.10
<nvdrivers> reason for update was torch code looking for stuff only in latest headers, and having issues with VNC
<egonsen> ioria, it's only ubuntu and xfce. so i want to fully remove xfce
<ioria> egonsen,  can you paste     apt-get -s autoremove --purge xfce*
<ioria> egonsen,  without sudo
<OerHeks> oh that will be fun, removal of a desktop ... try the -s simulate as ioria suggests
<ioria> OerHeks, never worked for me :) idk why
<nvdrivers> i guess i will try upgrade to 16.10
<nvdrivers> unless i can get more info on why the modules aren't installing
<OerHeks> ioria, when snap is 100% integrated, our job will be boring
<nvdrivers> there goes my weekend
<ioria> OerHeks, yep
<egonsen> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060551/
<ioria> egonsen,  did you already removed something ?
<Dethfull> how can i inherit between  this:
<egonsen> nothing i remember
<Dethfull> if [  ${my_link} ] && [ ${ny_link} ]
<egonsen> ioria, why is there no easy way? like just purging xfce4?
<Zefrog> Hi there
<Dethfull> i want to know if [  ${my_link} ] or and or how [ ${ny_link} ]
<ioria> egonsen,  because it's just a meta-package
<Dethfull> for example, i have two players
<nacc> Dethfull: do you mean to ask in a bash channel maybe?
<Dethfull> bash channel?
<Dethfull> freenode?
<nacc> !alis | Dethfull
<ubottu> Dethfull: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ioria> !info xfce4 | egonsen
<ubottu> egonsen: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.3 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 16 kB
<nvdrivers> sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf ->> http://pastebin.com/ifF26kqA
<Dethfull> but in another day, i got answer here
<nacc> Dethfull: it looks like you are asking for bash support (based upon the syntax)
<Dethfull> from this (sleep x; kill app) &
<nvdrivers> is that relevant?
<Dethfull> in background
<nacc> Dethfull: i don't know what you're saying. I am saying if you want help programming in bash, you should ask in a bash channel
<Dethfull> ,i found bash answer here in another day
<Dethfull> ,i found bash answer here in another day
<nacc> Dethfull: that's nice -- still is offtopic
<Dethfull> i am not crazy
<ioria> egonsen,  to be honest, i'am not sure ; but you can run the real command: sudo  apt-get -s autoremove --purge xfce*
<ioria> egonsen,  to be honest, i'am not sure ; but you can run the real command: sudo  apt-get  autoremove --purge xfce*
<ioria> egonsen,  btw, i noticed this in your paste 5 not fully installed or removed.
<ruicruz> hi there. i have this problem about a audacity repository when i do apt-get update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060636/ - is there a way to remove this repository? how? i don't have audacity instaled anymore.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ruicruz> thanks OerHeks, checking that.
<OerHeks> ppa:ubuntuhandbook1/audacity
<OerHeks> ruicruz, and remove that epson repo too, manually,  from updates/sources, as it never installed any package
<ruicruz> ok, good eye on that tiny one.
<ruicruz> thanks, i didnt notice it
<penguin_> can anybody help me fix software center in lubuntu?
<penguin_> can anybody help me fix software center in lubuntu? The package system is broken.
<ruicruz> OnkelTem seems that i ran into another problem with ppa-purge: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060703/
<ruicruz> OerHeks
<ruicruz> I mean
<nvdrivers> now i get "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory)"
<nvdrivers> after trying nvidia-current
<nvdrivers> =(
<OerHeks> ruicruz, oh, that ppa is completely removed, so i guess it also never installed any package. do as with the epson repo, disable/remove it from updates/sources and update again
<OerHeks> see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1 no audacity ppa anymore.
<ruicruz> ok, got it. will do.
<OerHeks> always check the launchpad page if it provides packages for your version
<e_> ##linux
<alkisg> (10:09:19 μμ) penguin_: can anybody help me fix software center in lubuntu? The package system is broken. ==> details?
<Fabler> What's wrong with your software center?
<Fabler> Can you just reinstall it?
<penguin_> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nEBgoARUCJU/UWKTpV7B5HI/AAAAAAAAIVA/EYUVQfcS9Hw/s1600/broken_package_errorfixed1.jpg
<alkisg> penguin_: ok, so open a terminal and run what it says, sudo apt-get install f
<alkisg> -f
<Fabler> And what it says?
<alkisg> Fabler: he provided a screenshot above
<penguin_> paste the output here?
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> penguin_: read this ^
<penguin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060761/
<penguin_> ok done
<alkisg> penguin_: press y and enter there
<alkisg> So that it continues
<penguin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060765/
<Fabler> Ok, all required packets will be installed, and problem must be fixed
<samlamamma> Alright. I wanna use a Sixaxis controller to play Higan (SNES roms). I've got xboxdrv installed, I've got qtSixa installed (I just wanna use it thru USB though). xboxdrv is getting the input from my controller but when I wanna set input config in Higan and it's waiting for me to press a button it doesn't react when I press one on my Sixaxis. Is it Higan's fault? Have I missed out on anything?
<Fabler> Oh, sorry. I did not noticed last message
<anddam> nacc: confirmed it was the timeout error
<anddam> nacc: btw another compter (this laptop) sees the drive just fine, and evn the original computer with issues saw the drive after a couple re-plugin
<alkisg> penguin_: output of this? dpkg -l libc6-dev*
<penguin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060782/
<saitoh183> anyone here use guacamole?
<OerHeks> penguin_, WHAT WERE YOU TRYING TO INSTALL WHEN THIS HAPPENED? ANDROID STUDIO PERHAPS?
<OerHeks> oops
<penguin_> steam
<Fabler> Penguin, you can launch dpkg manually with --force-overwrite
<alkisg> penguin_: try: sudo apt-get -f purge libc6-dev-i386
<penguin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060797/
<nacc> anddam: ok
<OerHeks> penguin_, oke. did you try to remove lib6-dev-amd64:i386 as suggested earlier? this page describes your issue ( and possible fix) http://askubuntu.com/questions/869344/apt-get-problem-in-ubuntu-16-04
<OerHeks> alkisg, +1
<penguin_> I don't know why but I cannot access any page on askubuntu.com.All I see is
<penguin_> Page Not Found We're sorry, we couldn't find the page you requested.  Try searching for similar questions  Browse our recent questions  Browse our popular tags  If you feel something is missing that should be here, contact us.
<alkisg> Chaos, amd64 with teamviewer:i386 and steam:i386 and god knows what else :D
<LiberBear> Hi, i have a homework that ask me to describe installing new devices in Linux. What u can shortly say about it. I mean (drivers formats, terminal commands if needs). P.S Sorry for bad eng, not my native
<OerHeks> alkisg, known issues indeed..
<penguin_> Yes.Dependencies were missing so I installed deb packages,manually via terminal by using dpkg -i command
<penguin_> sorry im new to linux and I probably messed up a lot
<alkisg> penguin_: and did you now learn to not do that? :D
<Fabler> This is actually not good
<OerHeks> LiberBear, we don't do your homework. https://help.ubuntu.com/
<alkisg> penguin_: try these: sudo dpkg --purge lib6-dev-amd64:i386; sudo apt-get install -f
<ioria> LiberBear, well, if the device is supported, the module will be automatically loaded, otherwise .... or you change kernel, or try alternative source
<LiberBear> OerHeks, I though that only nerds like you can describe this ))
<OerHeks> LiberBear, pretty good manuals @ https://help.ubuntu.com/
<penguin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060817/
<penguin_> guys.Do I have to do a clean installation of lubuntu?
<Fabler> Penguin, no
<alkisg> penguin_: sorry, I missed a "c": sudo dpkg --purge libc6-dev-amd64:i386; sudo apt-get install -f
<LiberBear> ioria, If device not install automatically, we try to find driver, what format it has? (the most noob question you ever seen)
<Fabler> alkisg, but if he will delete this package, teamviewer will load it as dependence, right?
<alkisg> Fabler: it's possible that apt-get install -f will then autoremove some of the meta-packages, yes
<ioria> LiberBear,usually, you need to compile yourself ... it's a tar.gz or .bz2 package
<penguin_> something is being set up in terminal.
<LiberBear> ioria, Thanks ^_^
<ioria> LiberBear, ok
<penguin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060834/
<svalcken> ioria: hello, here my info about upgrade to 14.04.5. the upgrade and dist-upgrade has been done. release upgrade current run.
<ioria> svalcken, ok
<alkisg> penguin_: if that's all, then it's ok now?
<sardior> Having problems with Steam on my Ubuntu again... just stopped working. This is the terminal messages when I run it from a terminal: http://pastebin.com/QiqhLFKV
<Fabler> Penguin, I think, it must be ok now. alkisg was right
<penguin_> Ok it is okay now. thanks
<alkisg> np
<penguin_> but I have anoter question
<penguin_> when I run steam im prompted to install additional packages.
<Fabler> What packages?
<penguin_> Steam needs to install these additional packages:  libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<Fabler> Look
<penguin_> All I need is steam
<Fabler> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<OerHeks> penguin_, what happens when you do?
<sardior> It was running fine just a few days ago, then it just suddenly quit.
<penguin_> when I open the steam launcher it brings up a terminal window that says: Steam needs to install these additional packages:
<penguin_> libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<penguin_> should I aggre?
<penguin_> to install these?
<Fabler> Yes, it will install them
<OerHeks> maybe #steam-lug or #ubuntu-steam is a better help
<qmr> god dammit cloudflare this is not what I wanted to do with my friday
<OerHeks> !language | qmr but you know the channelrules already
<ubottu> qmr but you know the channelrules already: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<penguin_> I cannot copy the output text from the package install window
<penguin_> how can i take a screenshot?
<Fabler> Alt+PrintScreen
<nacc> penguin_: what is your actual question?
<sardior> #steam-lug has 2 users in it, and #ubuntu-steam has 31... not sure how much help they will be, but I'll try. Thanks.
<penguin_> blob:http://imgur.com/6c5eaea5-de8e-45d4-9a3e-6022a06e8e44
<nacc> penguin_: yes, if you want to launch steam, install those packages
<nacc> penguin_: if you don't want to launch steam, don't install them
<nacc> penguin_: not sure why it's even a question
<penguin_> I didn't want to mess up my system again
<penguin_> so I asked if its safe
<penguin_> to do that
<nacc> penguin_: i don't know what you did to break your system before
<penguin_> https://postimg.org/image/ufxyv2s7v/
<nacc> penguin_: but it sounded like you used dpkg manually
<nacc> penguin_: in which case, the above won't do that
<ilgios> hi to everybody. I have a little problem with schroot. I have installed schroot, debootstrap and fs ubuntu14.04. I configured config file for schroot, but when i do schroot -c xxx, the fs where i logged is not the right one, but the one on my laptop. can someone help me?
<OerHeks> penguin_, it is safe not to do it... and please mention next time you installed packages manually.
<Fabler> Ok, Penguin, now just open terminal, and execute sudo apt-get install -f
<penguin_> im sorry.I have been using lubuntu for a few days  now. I was trying various tips from google.
<penguin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24060886/
<penguin_> I couldn't install steam in a normal way,hence I installed the package manually
<penguin_> thats why I did it
<ppf> why couldn't you install it?
<penguin_> unmet dependencies
<penguin_> https://postimg.org/image/ufxyv2s7v/
<nacc> penguin_: and how did you try? partner repository?
<Fabler> Actually, this is bad. Manually installed packages
<penguin_> I downloaded deb installed for steam
<nacc> penguin_: that is the mistake
<penguin_> installer*
<nacc> penguin_: steam is packaged for ubuntu, use the partner repository
<ppf> penguin_: you probably got some ppa that's broken dependencies. just install steam from the repos
<ppf> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.52-5ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1289 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<nacc> err, multiverse not partner
<penguin_> seems that lubuntu has not steam in its repo
<ppf> yea, multiverse
<nacc> penguin_: yes, it does
<ppf> what version?
<penguin_> I cant seem to find steam in lubuntu software center
<ppf> what version?
<nacc> penguin_: are you on 12.04?
<penguin_> Lubuntu
<penguin_> 16.04.2
<penguin_> x64
<OerHeks> penguin_, time to do some updating, libdrm2 is 	2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1 ..
<nacc> it's definitely available for 16.04; you just need to enable multiverse
<ppf> !info steam xenial
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<ppf> there it is
<penguin_> I haven't updated my system at all yet.
<OerHeks> nacc, he needs updating i guess. sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> *ALLWAYS*  update before installing stuff
<penguin_> but im running the latest version 16.04.2
<ppf> OerHeks: no he doesn't. he just installed some foreign package from somewhere
<ppf> instead of using the official one
<nacc> well, they *also* should do that
<nacc> penguin_: there are updatese constantly
<OerHeks> ppf, that could be the culprit tooo, i stop i think, useless searching for issues that normally do not exist.
<ppf> OerHeks: he said so above
<nacc> penguin_: even if you did a fresh install today from brand new media, the first thing I'd suggest you do is `apt update; apt full-upgrade` after installation
<ppf> certainly can't hurt
<penguin_> alright
<anddam> nacc: that was just FYI
<nacc> anddam: ack :)
<ilgios> hi to everyone, someone could help me with schroot?
<nacc> penguin_: and additionally, to install steam, use the multiverse component and install from there
<ppf> !ask | ilgios
<ubottu> ilgios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<penguin_> im updating my system
<ppf> penguin_: good
<ppf> then enable multiverse in software center
<penguin_> the problem still exists.Maybe I will switch to different buntu?
<ppf> no
<ppf> enable multiverse
<penguin_> where?
<ppf> install steam: sudo apt install steam
<ppf> as i said, in software center
<OerHeks> penguin_, do a fresh install, you'll be back in 30 minutes :-)
<ppf> OerHeks: stop giving bad advice please?
<penguin_> im sorry for being the cause of the problem,but like I sad I'm totally new to linux
<ppf> penguin_: no worries
<penguin_> I need a system that is safe and reliable for banking purposes and basic tasks
<ppf> in software center, go to software sources
<ppf> enable multiverse
<ilgios> Sorry to everyone. I installed schroot, debootstrap and ubuntu14.04. configured schroot with the forder of u14.04, but when i lo in in schroot, the fs is the my laptop fs
<ilgios> thats's wrong
<disi> i have a script that changes my default gateway, but every day (presumably when the DHCP lease is renewed), those settings get overwritten. is there a way to prevent this?
<ppf> disi: how do you configure your network?
<ppf> network manager?
<ppf> it's got a setting to ignore automatic routes and to add custome ones
<ppf> use that
<disi> ppf: well DHCP for everything, then  the script uses `ip route ...`
<disi> ppf: aha, ok hopefully there is a way to toggle that from the CLI, thanks ill look into it
<ppf> disi: hence my question. is it nm you're using? or /etc/network/interfaces?
<disi> ppf: im not sure, this may be set in the prebuilt corporate image im using (though i have reproduced on vanilla fedora 24). how can i tell?
<ppf> paste /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<ppf> paste /etc/network/interfaces
<ppf> sorry, the latter
<donofrio> anyone have a UEFI Plop usb image?  Trying to boot my MacBook Pro 1,1 it's got a 32bit EFI and it's a 64Bit machine, so it's not booting for me so far tried some grub command but nothing working so far
<EriC^^> donofrio: why a plop usb image? isn't plop to use a usb on a dvd only booting machine?
<donofrio> cause my boot usb key is not booting last time I had to put plop on a cd and boot from external drive with usb hub and select the usb key would like something that doens't require all the cables
<veysiubuntu> Heloo is there any body who use sublime text for c++ compiler?
<johannesg_> host
<anddam> in top filtering how can I specify an OR clause?
<anddam> if possible at all
<donofrio> EriC^^,  cause my boot usb key is not booting last time I had to put plop on a cd and boot from external drive with usb hub and select the usb key would like something that doens't require all the cables
<EriC^^> donofrio: maybe create a custom ubuntu image that works with 32bit uefi and put it on a dvd?
<EriC^^> donofrio: i'm not sure, but plop doesn't look like it has uefi support yet
<gp5st> when I try to install wine, it pulls in a bunch of 32bit libs. is there a package that is built against the 64bit ones?
<ppf> gp5st: it's built against both
<gp5st> ppf so it's normal for it to pull in a bunch of 32bit libs?
<ppf> because you need both for windows programs usually
<gp5st> ppf: ah, ok
<gp5st> thank you :)
<loula> hi
<MonkeyDust> lo
<loula> i need help about something that started last night, my computer has big freezes when it tries to connect the net via wifi (i cant tell for wire, i couldnt test yet)
<faLUCE> hello. I just installed 16.10. At boot, if I press "esc" I have a minimal grub menu, which allows me to enter into another grub menu where I can choose the kernel (4.0.22 or 4.0.39) .. This double grube is WEIRD!!. How can I fix that so I can boot with 4.0.22 kernel as default?
<loula> it just freezes and never comes back
<freakyy> can anyone help me and tell me how i can use the plymouth or whatever, bootscreen of ubuntu-gnome instea dof hte one from ubuntu-budgie?
<koleygr> <faLUCE> if you haven't make changes it loads the last kernel... the most recent... Is that ok with you?
<faLUCE> koleygr: no, it's not ok, because with the last kernel it goes into kernel panic much often, with my USB dongle. Then I want to use the other kernel
<ppf> faLUCE: you can uninstall that kernel that doesn't work for you
<faLUCE> ppf: I would like to preserve it, but to boot automatically to the other
<koleygr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<koleygr> try this <faLUCE>... the marked answer  works
<faLUCE> koleygr: many thanks
<MonkeyDust> koleygr  you can drop the <> ... type fa then hit tab
<koleygr> MonkeyDust, thanks
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<dachy> Hi guys.. i need a quick help with setting up my firewall. I am using ufw, and trying to open a port for bittorrent. I ran  ufw allow from any to any port 51413 and I can see by using nmap on a machine external to my network that the port is in state "filtered". If I disable ufw entirely, the nmap shows the port in state "open". Any idea what is wrong here?
<dachy> My ufw rules look like this: http://pastebin.com/uhR5sYc0
<mcrt> dachy: your router is probably filtering the traffic
<dachy> mcrt: there is no router involved.. just my ubuntu machine plugged into the internet
<mcrt> dachy: plugged in how?
<df00z> Hey, um, im trying to pair a bluetooth serial module.  I can use it as root.  added myself to dialout.  bluetooth.service keeps creating new /dev/rfcomm# devices
<dachy> mcrt: with a cable
<mcrt> dachy: who provides the internet access?
<dachy> mcrt: i've a fibre->ethernet box on my wall, and I get an IP address via DHCP but ots always the same one, and its publicly accessible
<mcrt> dachy: that box might still do traffic filtering. try to disable the firewall and see what happens
<skinux> Is it possible to store things on portable drive, but still have it managed by apt and accessible as if it were installed onto Ubuntu's primary partition?
<dachy> mcrt: as mentioned above, if i disable ufw, it works. if i enable ufw, it doesnt work
<mcrt> dachy: ah right, sorry
<dachy> by "doesnt work" i mean that nmap sees the port in state "filtered"
<mcrt> dachy: try to remove the DENY IN rule for eth0
<mcrt> dachy: if the policy for the input chain is DROP you wont need it anyway
<dachy> mcrt: that's kinda what makes the firewall work though
<dachy> mcrt: how do i verify what the policy for the input chain is, that sounds like complicated iptables talk
<wedgie> dachy: wouldn't the deny rule need to be *after* the rule that allows 51413?
<dachy> wedgie: that might be something, are these sorted ? :)
<wedgie> the rule for 443 is at the top. Does 443 work?
<mcrt> if the policy for the INPUT chain is DROP you do not need such additional rules.. (speaking in iptables terms)
<dachy> wedgie: yes, it does
<wedgie> dachy: disclaimer: UFW confuses the heck out of me. For being the "Uncomplicated FireWall" it sure is complicated.
<dachy> wedgie: its quite a bit less scary than iptables though :)
<wedgie> lol, if you say so
<mcrt> dachy: 'iptables -L -n'
<dachy> HEY, it works :)
<dachy> wedgie: nice one, reordering the rules worked :)
<wedgie> dachy: typically with these things rules are evaluated in order and the action is taken on the first match.
<wedgie> so an allow after a deny that also matches the traffic in question will never be reached
<mcrt> removing the rule would have sufficed, now you have rules for double dropping the traffic and you need to worry about the correct order etc.
<wedgie> mcrt: personally I like having explicit rules like that at the end, even if it is the default. Increases readability and reduces surprises, IMHO
<dachy> wedgie: great. Does this look ok then: http://pastebin.com/VgtfJpb  ?
<wedgie> dachy: link not working for me
<dachy> http://pastebin.com/VgtfJpba
<mcrt> wedgie: sure, i guess you can do that too
<wedgie> dachy: looks reasonable to me, but again, i'm no expert with UFW
<dachy> wedgie: better than me, and thats me happy. thanks for your help!
<Zambzz> anyone help me with missing icon on for godot engine on ubuntu? ive tired "StartupWMClass=Godot" in the godot.desktop yet its not working
<Zambzz> tried*
<Zambzz> anyone?
<OerHeks> Zambzz, that icon is in the folder where you installed it, Exec=/opt/Godot/Godot Icon=godot  > http://cialu.net/blog/install-godot-engine-fedora-ubuntu.html
<mcrt> how would one gain rights to edit the ubuntu wiki?
<mcrt> ive applied for wiki-editors membership on launchpad... its been weeks and nothing happens, other people seem to get approved though.
<Zambzz> Thank you 0erHeks
<OerHeks> mcrt, join the documentation team, and see the bottom part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Organization
<OerHeks> mcrt, i have no info/influence on membership approval
<mcrt> geez. this is proving to be very difficult.
<mcrt> i need to contribute to the wiki before i can contribute to certain (old outdated) pages on the wiki?
<Mitchy> Hi all ,  can i ask here a question about a task in ubuntu (unity)
<k1l> mcrt: the access to the wiki needed to be reduced due to heavy spam action. you can talk to the team in #ubuntu-doc
<digitalfiz> test
<k1l> Mitchy: just ask
<Mitchy> Is it possible to run a sort of timer to refresh a webpage without starting the browser (which consues to much resources
<mcrt> k1l: thanks. thats understandable, but there should be some reasonable procedure to gain editing rights.
<CombuderBob> I'm manually tweaking my touchpad settings with xinput and use "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" to adjust acceleration... Is there a list of the other parameters, what's the mouse speed, what is the accel threshold?
<wedgie> Mitchy: to what purpose? Is the browser not already open at that point, or do you mean something else?
<k1l> mcrt: talk to the docs team
<wedgie> Mitchy: i'm quite certain that there are plugins that can be used to refresh pages on an interval available for firefox and chrome
<mcrt> k1l: thanks. im sorry, but im not gonna waste more time on this. going to put the stuff up somewhere else.
<Mitchy> ach cool  well reason i ask is i want to indeed refresh a page bit not leave browser open when im not there or when having multible tabs open
<wedgie> Mitchy: again, to what purpose? Why do you want to refresh a page while you're not there?
<wedgie> is this to trigger some automated job or something?
<Mitchy> ehm job is a big word i guess , its to refresh a page nothing more or less
<wedgie> well, i don't know what "refresh a page" means if it is not open in a browser
<dimisdas> Mitchy: you can add a meta-tag if you can edit the page in question
<dimisdas> to refresh on intervals
<dimisdas> ie <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="30">
<CombuderBob> Bumping my question, still can't find anything online: Is there a list of the various "props" in an xinput list-props? I want to set mouse speed and accel.
<dimisdas> (sorry d/ced)
<Mitchy> i try to explain ,  i want to refresh a webpage in a interval of let say 5 minutes, if possible without to open a webrowser
<dimisdas> Is that webpages yours or third party?
<wedgie> Mitchy: what does "refresh" mean in that context? What are you expecting to happen?
<Mitchy> weddgie  a sort of automated F5
<wedgie> F5 only makes sense if a browser is open.
<wedgie> so i'm confused as to what you have in mind
<Mitchy> i know but now u know what i try to say
<wedgie> i really don't.
<OerHeks> Mitchy, something like " while true; do wget -qO- http://www.google.com > /dev/null; sleep 300; done "
<OerHeks> * without > /dev/null ofcourse
<OerHeks> Mitchy, or http://askubuntu.com/questions/355301/terminal-web-browser-page-reload
<Mitchy> Oerheks   ja  jij snapt em
<OerHeks> Mitchy, but wget does not work with https .. AFAIK
<wedgie> sure it does
<OerHeks> oh it does :-D
<OerHeks> loaded in 0 sec
<dimisdas> snakeoil
<Mitchy> if it can be done in terminal it would be awesome
<OerHeks> I would go for tmux
<wedgie> or set up a cron job. Really depends on what you're trying to accomplish. But you refuse to say, so who knows.
<Mitchy> im not refusing i said earlier i want to automate the refresh of a website ,  as if one does hit the F5 button every 5 minutes  , sorry if i am unclear
<wedgie> that's not what you're trying to accomplish. That's what you think you want to do in order to accomplish your real goal.
<xangua> You want to refresh a webpage without loading a web browser? Huh
<dimisdas> The XY problem
<dimisdas> http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/66377/what-is-the-xy-problem
<dimisdas> and how to avoid it
<tgm4883> Mitchy: what is your end goal. eg. What are you trying to solve by refreshing a web page every 5 minutes?
<Mitchy> my goal is that the page gets refreshed every few minutes because its not automated , and i am not behind the desk all the time ( its a newsfeed )
<k1l> Mitchy: if you dont want a webbrowser for that, that sounds like you want something like a rss feed/reader
<pavlos> Mitchy, do you view the page as index.html or via a browser?
<Mitchy> hmm i try to detaul te thing,   the webpage (not made by me) people make artikels on it the RSS feed of that page is somehow connected to twitter, but twitter seems not auto refresh the rss feed, so we do it manual.  the link we hit every few minutes or so , is a php script that refreshes the rss feed
<kaosine> *sigh* had to go buy some dvd-r's so I can revive a old laptop and hopefully revive my home server too ^_^
<wedgie> so it is launching a job. Set up a cronjob that uses curl or wget to hit that url every 5 mins
<Bashing-om> kaosine: And where are you now in the restoration of your server ?
<DocMAX> i need to mount a nfs share much earlier on boot. how can i do this?
<kaosine> Bashing-om: waiting on the disk drive.....the file system is definitely there but I'm wondering if grub or something has been screwed up somehow
<wedgie> Mitchy: run ''crontab -e'' then enter this:
<wedgie> */5 * * * * /usr/bin/curl --silent http://your.site.com/whatever.php > /dev/null 2>&1
<pavlos> DocMAX, adding the mount in /etc/rc.local ?
<DocMAX> no thats last step
<DocMAX> i need the mount as early as possible.. maybe after network is up
<DocMAX> maybe in initramfs?
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Well, get the "live" DVD made up .. and in the liveDVD's boot options is " boot from first hard drive" . see what joy you get ?
<Afdal> It seems a broken Opus audio codec library got pushed in 14.04?
<Afdal> That's my analysis anyway
<Afdal> Used to run media with Opus encoded and now not matter what player I tried the sound fails to load and gets listed as unknown code
<kaosine> Bashing-om: it's still a little odd that I installed it the other day and it just didn't want to boot after one point. As soon as she gets home with the drive I'm going to see if I have any luck
<Afdal> codec
<Afdal> On this 16.04 system on the other hand Opus-encoded audio still plays back fine
<Mitchy> ok people sorry for my stupid explanation, best or easiest solution is indeed a browser extention
<Afdal> How can I check the last software updates I installed?
<Bashing-om> kaosine: "Most" of the time in such a situation we find that a proprietary driver got broke in the package update process . // Then again sudo'n where you should not be and now root owns the access to your desktop ??
<kaosine> Bashing-om: I don't even know I'm still trying to figure it out. but on the terms of the laptop I need to figure out what desktop environment to use....considering lxde and xfce at this point since it probably needs to be lightweight and light on the battery
<pavlos> DocMAX, how about rc2.d/
#ubuntu 2017-02-25
<Bashing-om> Afdal: Afdal Maybe check ' cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<kaosine> Bashing-om: especially since my sister is going to be using it and I want the thing to last for as long as possible once I get the disk burned and installed to try laptop
<k1l> Afdal: /var/log/apt/ and look at the logs there
<Bashing-om> kaosine: I am prejudiced in favor of xfce . All I can say .
<Mitchy> what command line web browser uses the least of resources ?
<Afdal> hmmph
<DocMAX> pavlos, rc2 is before what?
<kaosine> Bashing-om: that's what another guy was telling me so probably downloading xubuntu then to make things easy
<Afdal> Well I don't see "libopus" or "opus" in recent package updates anywhere...
<Afdal> What could it have been that broke Opus detection
<wedgie> Mitchy: curl or wget are what you want. And you've already been given examples for both of them.
<Mitchy> ok sorry
<Mitchy> wget i only used for downloading
<kaosine> Bashing-om: which means the computer will be going from Vista to xubuntu. Man that still feels weird to say. Though I hope I can teach my sister how to export from libre to ms
<Bashing-om> kaosine: While xfce is very customizable and cinfigurable to the extreme - getting away from default is a steep learning curve - there be dragons ! But it is why is it so configurable !
<kaosine> Bashing-om: I just know I'm staying far away from unity. That is a resource hog. I liked gnome better
<Bashing-om> kaosine: You are going about it the right direction ; burn ya a xubuntu disk amd see what you like .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: if I don't (or in this case my sister) I have 9 more discs XD
<Bashing-om> kaosine: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ .
<Mitchy> wedgie i did a little readback  but when i try the given example of do wget -qO- http://www.google.com > sleep 300; done            i get syntax error
<tgm4883> Mitchy: it would help to post the error, but my guess is that sleep doesn't take that input
<tgm4883> you probably want && there
<wedgie> the > makes no sense. change that to a ;
<tgm4883> or rather, stick it in cron
<tgm4883> yea ; is better than && in this case
<wedgie> 15:06 < OerHeks> Mitchy, something like " while true; do wget -qO- http://www.google.com > /dev/null; sleep 300; done "
<Mitchy> im trying to learn but idk how to go about that
<tgm4883> you apparently fail at copy & paste
<wedgie> or, cron:
<tgm4883> which is ok, we all fail sometimes :)
<wedgie> 15:48 < wedgie> Mitchy: run ''crontab -e'' then enter this:
<wedgie> 15:48 < wedgie> */5 * * * * /usr/bin/curl --silent http://your.site.com/whatever.php > /dev/null 2>&1
<Mitchy> i never used cron so im sorry i dont know
<tgm4883> first things first, I'd make sure that running "/usr/bin/curl --silent http://your.site.com/whatever.php" does what you want it to
<tgm4883> Mitchy: for as much leeway that I give new users, wedgie literally gave you the exact command to run and the exact line to add....
<wedgie> has to substitute his own URL, of course, but yeah.
<Mitchy> sorry i got on your nerves, im used to see what happends and when i copy the command  while true; do wget -qO- http://www.google.com > /dev/null; sleep 300; done    nothing happends  at least not that i can see
<wedgie> Mitchy: that's by design. It runs every 5 mins and hides all output. Because, presumably, you don't care what the output was, only that the script got hit and did whatever twitter stuff that it does.
<Mitchy> aha ok thanks for clearing that part
<wedgie> remove the    > /dev/null    if you really want to see it
<Mitchy> it creates a sleep file in my folder
<lucidguy> any mdadm savvy people here?
<wedgie> Mitchy: then you're still not copy/pasting correctly :(
<Mitchy> while true; do wget -qO- http://www.google.com >  sleep 300; done
<Mitchy> thats what i used
<wedgie> I don't think I can help you. I'm sorry.
<Mitchy> ah i forgot to remove the >
<roadrunneratwast> hi gang.  i hope my computer isn't breaking down again.  but probably
<roadrunneratwast> i am getting i/o errors on boot
<roadrunneratwast> blk_update_request butffer I/O error on /dev/sda
<roadrunneratwast> sector
<roadrunneratwast> what do i want to do now?  run fsck.ext4 on the next boot?
<Ben64> sounds like a dying hard drive
<roadrunneratwast> how do i do this ?
<roadrunneratwast> :(
<roadrunneratwast> nooooooooo
<roadrunneratwast> i went through this before
<Bashing-om> roadrunneratwast: In the case of I/O erroros - 1st thing is check the hard drive's health . smartmontools .
<roadrunneratwast> yeah
<roadrunneratwast> smart tools said it wasn't so healthy
<pavlos> DocMAX, I suggested /etc/rc2.d/ which is multi-user and networking. Isnt that runlevel the earliest you can use?
<DocMAX> and then? what i need to do?
<DocMAX> put a script in there?
<roadrunneratwast> so do i need to get a new hard drive?
<roadrunneratwast> or can i do fsck -c ?
<Ben64> time to replace the drive
<roadrunneratwast> no
<roadrunneratwast> i just replaced it
<roadrunneratwast> ugh
<DocMAX> i need to mount after network is up
<tarball> hello everyone, I have two lists of packages that I created with aptitude and dpkg respectively. now I am trying to install them on a new system, but I couldnt find the right command in my searches
<lafleurdubien> Anybody have an issue with Ubuntu 16.04 where wifi stops working and you are unable to reconnect?
<Bashing-om> roadrunneratwast: Might be best ' sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda | pastebinit ' and we have a gander at the data .
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<wedgie> tarball: what format is this list in?
<tarball> wedgie, both are plain text files
<tarball> one list is from dpkg, the other from aptitude
<roadrunneratwast> bashing-om  it started when i forced quit from a slow hibernate
<wedgie> tarball: can you patebin the contents? A handful of lines from each file should be fine
<roadrunneratwast> rather it was slow to wake up from a hibernate http://paste.ubuntu.com/24061998/
<tarball> wedgie, sure
<ragnarock_2> Woohoo!
<ragnarock_2> Connected to IRC via Power mac 7500 :D
<roadrunneratwast> can you tell anything from the  # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%      4950         247534441
<roadrunneratwast> is that doom?
<roadrunneratwast> impending doom
<roadrunneratwast> ?
<lafleurdubien> Please help! My 16.04 installation loses wifi connection after suspend and its completely unable to reconnect
<lafleurdubien> happens every time I wake from suspend
<wedgie> roadrunneratwast: yes, impending doom. Make sure your backups are current
<roadrunneratwast> ugh
<Bashing-om> roadrunneratwast: Toss that drive . No longer able to reallocate bad sectors among several other problems .
<roadrunneratwast> :(
<roadrunneratwast> blah
<Bashing-om> roadrunneratwast: Hey It happens . Even the best drives only have a 5 year life expenctancy . Good thing that SSDs have come on .. Hard drives are cheap !
<roadrunneratwast> they are much cheaper than i thought
<roadrunneratwast> so that's good
<wedgie> roadrunneratwast: take the opportunity ot upgrade to an ssd :D
<Bashing-om> roadrunneratwast: +1 wedgie . Makes a world of difference .
<roadrunneratwast> do you think an fsck would help tide me over?
<roadrunneratwast> for a bit?
<wedgie> roadrunneratwast: no. It's not a filesystem problem
<wedgie> that drive is a ticking timebomb. Plan accordingly
<tarball> wedgie, I tried a few things meanwhile but still cant get it right..this is the paste: paste.ubuntu.com/24062029
<roadrunneratwast> oh fiddlesticks
<Bashing-om> roadrunneratwast: That drive is dying . IF there is anything on that drive you value . get it off that drive NOW / Do not use it untill your data is safe .
<roadrunneratwast> bah i don't have anything important on here
<roadrunneratwast> but muck fy lime
<Bashing-om> roadrunneratwast: I can feel a new fresh install of 16.04 on a most excellent SSD in your furure .
<roadrunneratwast> haha
<roadrunneratwast> thanks
<deathSong> Whats up bitch
<Aurorasaura> sudo chmod 444 /test
<tarball> wedgie, and this is from the output of dpkg method of listing: paste.ubuntu.com/24062047
<tarball> both files have 'i' at the start of each line, and the commands I tried rejected it..and without 'i' they give 'unable to locate package X', x being the file name in the output
<lafleurdubien> Fresh install of 16.04.02 and everytime I wake from suspend I cannot connect to wifi. Even with running systemctl network-manager.service restart. The only way to get it back is reboot.
<wedgie> tarball: pkgs=(); while read -r; do pkgs+=( $(awk '{print $2}') ); done < <(cat packages otherpackages) ; echo sudo apt-get install "${pkgs[@]}"
<FMan> what is this 16.4.2 now?
<wedgie> tarball: substitute "packages" and "otherpackages" with whatever your file names are
<wedgie> tarball: and if that outputs something that looks sane, remove the "echo" and run it again
<nacc> FMan: normal .release of the LTS
<nacc> FMan: includes the HWE stuff by default
<tarball> wedgie, thank you so much, trying them now
<FMan> when did that come out?
<OerHeks> year 2016, month 04
<FMan> no, the .2
<nacc> FMan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<FMan> hmh, why haven't I been told about this?
<nacc> FMan: are you already on 16.04?
<OerHeks> hostnamectl status # will show you
<tarball> wedgie, I think that is sane :) the output is 'sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3...package n'
<wedgie> tarball: :)   then run it again without the echo
<tarball> wedgie, without echo it prompts to command line, without installing
<nacc> FMan: if you are, and if you've kept it up to date you are already on 16.04.2
<nacc> FMan: the only difference would be opting iin to HWE
<wedgie> prompts? It should prompt for your sudo password and then run apt-get install with all of those packages
<nacc> !hwe | FMan
<ubottu> FMan: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wedgie> tarball: pkgs=(); while read -r; do pkgs+=( $(awk '{print $2}') ); done < <(cat packages otherpackages) ; sudo apt-get install "${pkgs[@]}"
<tarball> wedgie, instantly I have another problem (though this happened for the second time in the last half hour)..the monitor gets black while along the left edge green-colored pixels move, and in a few seconds the computer shuts down..this has not happened before, but happening with this fresh install.
<wedgie> O_o
<tarball> as a reason I think of that I didnt install the mentioned third party software for graphics, wifi, flash etc..
<FMan> I don't know what HWE stacks are and that page doesn't explain it
<tarball> could it be for that reasonß
<tarball> ?
<nacc> FMan: then you didn't read that page -- HWE = Hardware Enablement = LTS Enablement Stack
<wedgie> I doubt it. That sounds more serious. But i've never encountered such a thing so I'm not sure
<OerHeks> FMan, "provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS"  basicly
<nacc> FMan: updated the acronym expansion onto the wiki page
<FMan> I did not read it completely, but it doesn't explain it
<nacc> FMan: literally the first full sentence on the page
<OerHeks> FMan, well, it does, not without reading.
<FMan> it talks about LTS Enablement Stacks, not HWE
<nacc> FMan: as i just said, i added the bit that's confusing you
<FMan> I think you are all in a conspiracy to confuse me
<nacc> FMan: hit refresh
<nacc> FMan: they are the same
<nacc> FMan: added the bit that clarifies what is confusing you
<tarball> I will check syslogs..hope it tells something
<nacc> FMan: two terms for the same thing
<FMan> I think my hardware is already enabled
<happyfr0gg> I am getting sick and tired of these GPG No Public Key errors from apt.  ARRRRRRHHHH.
<joseluna> hola
<bazhang> !gpgerr | happyfr0gg have you seen this
<ubottu> happyfr0gg have you seen this: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<tarball> the only other thing I changed was to disable Intel AMT
<tarball> ah, and a bios update
<FMan> it also talks about GA stacks
<nacc> FMan: GA = General Availability, the version that shipped with 16.04.1
<happyfr0gg> ubottu, Do I take the GPG key from the error I get from apt and include that in the command you gave me?
<ubottu> happyfr0gg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: ?? maybe ' sudo apt-key update ' <-which can fix the missing Ubuntu keys .
<OERIAS> Can Someone help with an error that says something about withholding broken packages?
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Pastebin the command and the error . we see what we can do .
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, I get 'resource limits'.
<happyfr0gg> 4 processed and 4 unchanged.
<happyfr0gg> 11 of them show resource limits at the end of their lines.
<Mitchy>  is there a gui in ubuntu 16.04 (unity) for making cron jobs?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Ouch !! .. just how many keys do you have ' ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l ' ?
<OerHeks> !info gnome-schedule
<ubottu> Package gnome-schedule does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> oh
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, do you know of the command that can produce the error?
<Mitchy> yeh i noticed  that
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om,  91
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: You can run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' see if the error is repeatd .
<tarball> is there important graphics software that needs to be manually installed among the third party software that is optionally presented during OS install?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Yukkie ! .. Look there is a 40 key limit . See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1263540 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Fix released]
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, I am at the link you provided. How do I apply the fix?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Start removing apps and keys that you do not use . You have to get below 40 keys .
<OerHeks> 91 keys... it is a record !!!
<happyfr0gg> I have to have less than 40 softwares on my system for my Ubuntu to be more relevent than Windows?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195579 for some background and guidance .
<Mitchy> i thank u all for ur patience , once i got my head out of my (where the sun wont shine) i figured out what to do due to the help from you guys
<nacc> happyfr0gg: i have very little idea why you would need > 40 PPAs on a system
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, Sudo apt update produces this : http://pastebin.com/D3JyAT5X
<OerHeks> Mitchy, have fun, sorry i could not find a cron gui
<happyfr0gg> I have a bunch of software on my system that I have installed over the last few years.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: all from PPAs? why? you understand there's no guarantee any of it is good, or maintained, etc.
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: So far so good " 4 packages can be upgraded " carry on with ' sudo apt upgrade ' :)
<Mitchy> its ok oerheks i was to impatient and ignorant you guys are aesome
<happyfr0gg> Can I delete PPA's without affecting the software installed?
<uzjsn> yes
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, also worth noting Transmission has "Disappeared"
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, ppa-purge works with correct keys, AFAIK...
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tarball> as I mentioned above, I recently got two instant display blackouts followed by shutdowns in a short interval..I've just excluded third party software during my fresh install. could that be related to this problem?
<tarball> like drivers etc.?
<uzjsn> does your system overheat?
<tarball> uzjsn, no
<tarball> in additional drivers I only see an intel microcode firmware
<nacc> happyfr0gg: you can remove a PPA from your sources, but that makes you even more insecure, in some sense -- then if the PPA owner was to update, you won't see it
<tarball> I just ran a bios update yesterday, and plugged/unplugged cmos socket, but after that I could work for long hours without problem, with my old OS.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: but if you use ppa-purge it will remove both the ppa and the installed software
<OerHeks> tarball, forgotten to plug the powercord back in the videocard?
<happyfr0gg> nacc, including their gpg keys.
<happyfr0gg> ??
<tarball> OerHeks, but I haven't touched the videocard
<happyfr0gg> nacc, including their gpg keys???
<OerHeks> tarball, your issue sounds like it. else i have no clue.
<tarball> I was only trying some ram modules and meanwhile saw cmos cable was disconnected. I connected it and then removed again
<tarball> OerHeks, graphic card was also what came to my mind..is there a way to check the health/proper running of it?
<happyfr0gg> I had no idea that there was a limit of the number of software I could have installed on a Ubuntu system. That fucking sucks.
<nacc> !language | happyfr0gg
<ubottu> happyfr0gg: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tgm4883> I'm not aware of any such limitation other than your hard drive space
<nacc> happyfr0gg: you're not really restricted in that sense. You are restricted in the number of repositories that apt-key can handle it seems
<nacc> happyfr0gg: that one is tied to the other for PPAs is its own issue.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: but again, you ahven't really answered why you thought you needed 91 PPAs
<happyfr0gg> I don't know.
<tarball> wedgie, the recent command doesnt install the packages, while it mentions which packages are missing/not available among them..I thought about running your first command that returned all package names after apt-get install, copy them, and run
<nacc> happyfr0gg: not a great answer for something you can only do as root
<happyfr0gg> I have installed software from PPA's over the years and was not aware of the GPG resource limit.
<tarball> does "Checxbox" provide relevant info on this?
<tgm4883> happyfr0gg: did you paste the error message somewhere?
<nacc> happyfr0gg: and you understand what a PPA is and the implication of it?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Mind ya lots I do not know . but : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195579 . ( I have yet to steer you wrong in all this time ) .
<happyfr0gg> A PPA is similar to Windows executables?
<nacc> happyfr0gg: no
<nacc> happyfr0gg: a PPA is like a separate archive, meaning anything you install from it, you are expressing trust to be installed as root on your system
<nacc> happyfr0gg: and it's wholly unsupported
<kaosine> Bashing-om: welp I may have screwed up one disc if i can get the stupid thing to stop...meant to use etcher and used the mac burner instead >_<
<nacc> happyfr0gg: except by the PPA owner
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Ya bark'n up an alley I can not echo .. I no do Windows or Mac .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: I only do it since my mom bought the computer I'm on(well the one this replaces) whoops
<wedgie> tarball: if you just want the packages in a copy-paste friendly format: awk '{printf "%s ", $2}' file1 file2
<kaosine> once this comptuer goes out of warranty I'm putting ubu on it though >_>
<tgm4883> happyfr0gg: to reiterate what nacc is saying, PPA's should only be added if you trust the people making the PPA, as it's trivial to put malware on a PPA
<happyfr0gg> My main source of software was launchpad.
<tgm4883> and with 91, I'm doubting you trust all of them
<nacc> happyfr0gg: that's ridiculous.
<tgm4883> happyfr0gg: not sure what that has to do with anything. It's trivial to put malware on a PPA on launchpad
<happyfr0gg> I thought launchpad was safe.
<happyfr0gg> I thought it was a legit source of good open source software.
<tgm4883> happyfr0gg: it's no more a source of legit good open source software than github is
<tgm4883> which is to say, anyone can put anything up there
<nacc> !ppa | happyfr0gg
<ubottu> happyfr0gg: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gaurav2> how to install java in Ubuntu
<StatelessCat> gaurav2: did u read the wiki page on this ? 
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pinPoint> I just installed SpamAssassin, I noticed it created what looked like a group/user 'debian-spamd' for Ubuntu 16.04.x. Is that group/user 'debian-spamd' needed?
<pinPoint> I since created my own groupd spamd and useradd -g spamd with -s /bin/false
<gaurav2> yes but I have one site it's working on windows it's need java and dot net and working fine in Win 7 but I switch to ubuntu and that site not work because i think no java
<kaosine> oh lovely my computer doesn't like this DVD drive for writing a image of ubu too
<gaurav2> I want to switch to all 20 computer from windows to ubuntu if that site work on ubuntu my company's all work on that site if site not work then I can't use ubuntu
<wedgie> gaurav2: did ou read the link OerHeks sent you? It details how to install java
<OerHeks> gaurav2, well, install java or better openjdk then?
<gaurav2>  ok I'll try it today then ill tell you what issue arise thanks all
<Bashing-om> kaosine: And we are back to " does not Mac have the tool 'dd' to write a hybrid image file to disk ?" .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: it does but I think the issue is that for some odd reason it needs both ports so I'm going to have to see if I can somehow take etcher to the vista computer and burn the image that way then reboot it and install
<kaosine> Bashing-om: my computer is seeing this thing as a 8kb disc when it's supposed to be 4.7gb XD
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Ouch ! .. and what does a known medium report ?
<kaosine> Bashing-om: IDK I'm guessing it really needs the second port so I'm going to hope I can get it onto the destination computer burn it and then reboot and install
<semo> hello
<shabang_gang> hello
<shabang_gang> nothing happens
<semo> how to install adobe afftra effect on ubuntu ?
<semo> ?
<dimisdas> semo: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=648
<semo> thanks :)
<happyfr0gg> How do I delete a backup file? I see in my file manager a file with a ~ at the end of its extension.
<happyfr0gg> Nothing is contained in the backup file when opened with gedit.
<dimisdas> happyfr0gg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90515/where-do-files-ending-with-a-come-from
<happyfr0gg> I am in the process of purging PPAs and softwware I no longer use. Trying to bring the number of GPG keys down to 40 or less.
<dimisdas> happyfr0gg: unset backup
<craptalk> i got lenovo IdeaPad 310 15ABR, it seems that it has a bit of heat near the touchpad, how can i check if the fan is running on my machine?
<craptalk> i tried using thinkpad program but is there any other way?
<craptalk> or is the heat normal thing?
<dimisdas> craptalk: read into lm-sensors
<dimisdas> craptalk: it will give you the “sensors” command that prints temperatures and fan rpm
<junktext_> craptalk, also your BIOS may have a display menu of your laptop's temperatures detected.
<kaosine> phew almost done with the burn of ubu to dvd ^_^
<junktext_> Nice!
<craptalk> junktext_, i got this message Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<craptalk> This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is
<craptalk> handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
<kaosine> junktext_: well xubu....I'm going as light as possible on this thing right now
<craptalk> what does it mean?
<junktext_> craptalk, so where did you get that message? You already checked out your BIOS menus?
<craptalk> i got it on my terminal, i run sensors-detect
<craptalk> it shows me that msg
<junktext_> Ah, yeah, I usually first check the BIOS itself as it has lower-level access.
<dimisdas> I’ll take a guess and say that power management is not done by Ubuntu but something else, like BIOS
<dimisdas> power and thermal management *
<junktext_> But, not every BIOS/UEFI has temperature readings.
<dimisdas> Check junktext_’s suggestion
<craptalk> well, what kind of configuration can i do in BIOS? is enable or disable thing?
<craptalk> can i configure the speed of fans or something like that?
<junktext_> It depends on your BIOS, craptalk. But, what I am saying is that you could reboot your computer and enter the BIOS menu using like the F2 or F12 key. Within the BIOS it may show you various temperatures.
<kaosine> Well that was weird. Xubuntu installer loaded weirdly and slow there for a bit
<junktext_> There may be a way to report the temperatures to Ubuntu, but I've never really cared to do that. Although, dimisdas is likely correct on his suggestion on that aspect.
<dimisdas> craptalk: there’s a github project for fan control for linux kernels with the thinkpad-acpi patch, take a look
<dimisdas> https://github.com/Stanko/ThinkPad-Fan-Control
<kaosine> Bashing-om: got it installed. That is a HUGE difference in preformance on that thing
<kaosine> I just nee dto get wifi working later >_>
<Bashing-om> kaosine: See unity is a resource hog :) It takes a modern full blown system to run unity as unity wants .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: it's not unity that's the hog in this case it was windows vista and all the stupid bloatware that system had originally
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, I updated and it still didn't solve my issue
<OERIAS> It still says I have broken packages on Synaptic
<elflaco> hiya
<elflaco> how do you save your iptables rules on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Pastebin ' sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' . So I see the errors on context .
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, sudo apt full-upgrade brings this: http://pastebin.com/v1RnYbKh
<elflaco> is 'sudo service iptables-persistent save' enough to make the iptables rules persistent upon reboot ?
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, sudo apt -f install brings this: http://pastebin.com/7Ug6iCUs
<kaosine> ok I think I may have the wireless enabled now hopefully had to isntall a weird driver using the eth port
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Humm what shows ' apt-cache policy oxideqt-codecs-extra ' .
<kaosine> Heck yeah! My wireless networks are showing up in xubuntu now :D
<Bashing-om> !info oxideqt-codecs-extra xenial
<Transtibot> question: I am trying to mount an iso image using ubuntu 14. For some reason I cant get any of the programs I found to work: Furious ISO , Gmount-iso. Is there an alternative program I should use? when I try and loop it says false or error.
<ubottu> oxideqt-codecs-extra (source: oxide-qt): Web browser engine for Qt (codecs). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.20.4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 1025 kB, installed size 3865 kB
<Bashing-om> Transtibot: Maybe try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-allow booting/installing an .iso directly from the hard drive.
<Transtibot> thank you Bashing-om i'll try that
<Bashing-om> Transtibot: Glad2help . It works for me :)
<Bashing-om> Transtibot: Be aware you do not have to make up or edit a config file . You can boot direct from the grub prompt .
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Y7L41SsE
<kaosine> fudge got the thing installed but it's not working >_<
<Transtibot> thank u :)
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Kinda curious huh ??.. what results ' dpkg -l oxideqt-codecs ' ? If not installed then run 'sudo apt install --reinstall oxideqt-codecs-extra '  and pastebin that output .
<kaosine> man that was a tricky driver for what's installed into the computer
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/qFP5mqhF
<OERIAS> Bashing-om,  http://pastebin.com/qEYMtJf0
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: OK, not installed, what results un attenpting to re-install oxideqt-codecs-extra ?
<OERIAS> I reinstalled it
<OERIAS> http://pastebin.com/qFP5mqhF
<Bashing-om> !info unity-tweak-tool xenial | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, so uninstall tweak tool?
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Looks good but is the status now of unity-tweak-tool and webapps ? // I do not think anything else is required for a stable system at this point . but what shows now ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<kaosine> Bashing-om: thanks for your help. I got the computer working again so that's one project down out of the five computers I have that I want to try and revive in some way
<imbezol> anyone make video with their ubuntu system? trying to find an easy software to get started with
<kaosine> Beyond that server that I'll have to take a stab at after work tomorrow
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, : http://pastebin.com/3pE5Z1ap
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Great . Ya know the drill now . lubuntu and go from there :)
<kaosine> imbezol: I hear openshot is good and light works might be decent
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, : sudo apt full-upgrade
<kaosine> Bashing-om: well the other ones are likely to be revived as authentic computers to play some old PC games on
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, : http://pastebin.com/5JVUxQ6e
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/1KQnRnRR
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Looks good to me . now clean up ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<OERIAS> Bashing-om,  http://pastebin.com/XthCELy1
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: And still look'n good . I expect you are good to go :)
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, I get this when installing Deluge: http://pastebin.com/WyMFH6gc
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Do ' apt-cache depends deluge-gtk ' , Now, do you read this the same way I do in that one or the other may be installed but not both ?
<trentspi> irc.mozilla.org
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24062737/
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: So, what thinks you " Breaks: deluge " ?
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, I can't install anything on this computer
<OERIAS> and It has been frustrating me for the past six weeks
<OERIAS> I can't install transmission, which was removed.
<OERIAS> Not even lynx the cli web browser
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Ih we get to the bottom of it . Bit I think ya got to make a choice here , ya want deluge installed then ya must remove deluge-gtk . Is my thought .
<OERIAS> but it isn't installed
<OERIAS> I have never installed Deluge
<OERIAS> I am trying to install it since I need to download a torrent
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Most of the times we find that PPAs are causing the interference with repo packages . Want to check your PPA sources and insure all are maintained ?
<OerHeks> i see http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease in his list
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, sure. I was thinking it was ppa since some of them are broken
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ubuntu/ppa this one is valid
<OerHeks> but i would just use the regular transmission, nothing wrong with that.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Oh waht sharp eyes you have .
<OerHeks> but about dependencie problems, did you run sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ??
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: OERIAS // Uh huh .. we past that and we were stable with no dpkg issues untill attempted install of additional packages . Work'n through it .
<OERIAS> New Pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24062783/
<OerHeks> good, now install transmission ( from that ppa)   sudo apt install transmission
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: K; " 1 package can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see it. " do as suggested and let's see ' apt list --upgradable ' .
<OERIAS> OerHeks,
<OERIAS> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24062789/
<ragnarock_2> Ubuntu seems to be stuck in one resolution after I did "do release-upgrade" from 12.04 to 14.04.5. For reference I'm using an ATI Radeon 7000 card. Not sure where to start or what info to give anyone :/
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24062795/
<OERIAS> Which I can't install
<OERIAS> because all the terminal says is "you have broken packages
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: OerHeks :: ' apt-cache policy transmission ' and consider ppa-purge ??
<OerHeks> OERIAS, ugh, bad ppa .. Bashing-om yes, sudo ppa-purge ppa:transmissionbt/ppa # and after this install transmission ( original)
<OERIAS> command not found
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, and you are right about that package, but i gave full-upgrade, that would install it anyway .. odd
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: OERIAS Uh huh strange , a carry over also from libre-office PPA for " libreoffice-style-elementary " . ??
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, I think that is a theme for libreoffice
<Bashing-om> !ppa | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OERIAS> So what should I do?
<OerHeks> OERIAS, i am crawling in that ppa list of yours, most of them are theme related
<OerHeks> no clue why this happened to you
<OERIAS> Because I got the ppas from OMG!Ubuntu
<OerHeks> ( and again a reminder to myself: stay away from funny ppa's)
<OERIAS> I customise the theme of ubuntu since the defaults are lame!
<OerHeks> maybe the bug is not in 1 ppa, but a combo of 2 or more ppas...
<ragnarock_2> Hm, maybe this could be a better question: What's the big difference between the proprietary and open source Radeon drivers?
<ragnarock_2> Cause I'm getting ready to reinstall one of them to see what happens :p
<OerHeks> ragnarock_2, open radeon or amdgpu, you get the driver automaticly for your hardware
<uzjsn> one works, other pretends to
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>       sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Well. our goal here is a stable syste, . Were me I would revert transmission to the repo version, and maybe also libreoffice . what now ; ' apt-cache policy libreoffice ' ?
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: let me know when it's done
<ragnarock_2> I'm running on an old as bones Powermac, just trying to find out which one's best for it :)
<ragnarock_2> And okay!
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24062824/
<uzjsn> sometimes it is better to remove the conflicting packages from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<uzjsn> they will continue to work, but the system will forget about them and their conflicts
<Bashing-om> ragnarock_2: 16.04+ in AMD it is only open source . AMD is trying real hard to make us happy .
<uzjsn> apt is not a very good package manager and doesn't handle package conflicts well
<ragnarock_2> Oh nice :)
<u_u> hi im having trouble removing a ppa from my system using ppa purge
<OerHeks> uzjsn, that would be fixed with apt install -f
<u_u> im using this command: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gtk320 but when apt tries to update i get a 404 error
<uzjsn> OerHeks: it won't be fixed, that command will delete packages with broken dependencies, sometimes the entire set of X software
<OerHeks> u_u, on what ubuntu version?
<u_u> xenial
<OerHeks> u_u, too soon, ppa is for the next yakkety 16.10 >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/gtk320
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Getting the more curios all the time . As libreoffice is not installed why then does the system want " libreoffice-style-elementary " ?? Let's see what results ' sudo apt remove libreoffice-style-elementary ' .
<OerHeks> u_u, just remove the lines in update/sources, as it never installed any package, so you are safe
<u_u> @OerHeks: oops. so how do i remove it
<ragnarock_2> Okay they're done installing!
<ragnarock_2> @ tatertots
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, I do have libreoffice
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: press enter, then share the url/link here
<OERIAS> I am currently using it to write a paper
<ragnarock_2> What do those flags mean?
<ragnarock_2> Just curious :p
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: it's c then the number 0 NOT the letter O
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: man inxi
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: type ^^ the above if you need to be educated on it
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: otherwise just do as i say
<ragnarock_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24062846/
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Well the plot thickins as " libreoffice: >> Installed: (none) " dpkg does not think so .
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>     id|pastebinit
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: press enter, then share the url/link here
<ragnarock_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24062853/
<ragnarock_2> I just read the paste. I think it might help if I ran that as a normal user hahaha
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: first of all...you shouldn't be casually using root....the first instruction was botched because you were using root, i'm not trying to tell you how to run your system, i'm telling you inxi is NOT to be run as root
<ragnarock_2> I should've known better. Sorry D:
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: no worries...new users commonly go out of their way to log in as root........for some strange reason
<ragnarock_2> I'm not exactly new, just incredibly clumsy :p
<ragnarock_2> Well, actually I'm very new to Ubuntu. I normally run Arch or Mint :)
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: your inxi doesn't show "advanced" data about graphics because you were root..and that's kinda what this was all about "graphics"
<OERIAS> I tried something new let me reboot to report the results
<ragnarock_2> Anyway let me get you the right data lmao
<ragnarock_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24062871/
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: much better
<ragnarock_2> My biggest problem is that I only seem to have one resolution, 1600x1200. I had 1920x1080 just days ago before I ran do release-upgrade
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>      xrandr|pastebinit
<ragnarock_2> And I'm tempted to reinstall whatever the ATI drivers are, though truth be told I haven't the slightestclue about that :p
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: share url/link here
<ragnarock_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24062876/
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: sounds like you were using fglrx before (its no longer supported or available in ubuntu > 14.x)
<ragnarock_2> Ahh
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: now you have the kernel supplied driver and from what i can see http://paste.ubuntu.com/24062876/  that's the only resolution you'll get
<ragnarock_2> Aw man :/
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: there's a couple other things we can check though...so hold up
<OerHeks> fglrx is available in 14.04 .. sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<ragnarock_2> Is that so? :)
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>      ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<ragnarock_2> Doesn't look like ubuntu-drivers is a command :/
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>       cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<ragnarock_2> "Command not found" . Doesn't even suggest a package that may have it.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-drivers list # can take a minute...
<ragnarock_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24063005/
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: most things i'm telling you result in you posting a url/link in the chat room....try to keep up
<ragnarock_2> Sorry haha
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>       cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE|pastebinit
<ragnarock_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24063013/
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>       apt list --installed|grep fgl|pastebinit
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: if you do not get a url/link on that one or an error just say so
<ragnarock_2> Empty document
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: i suspected such
<ragnarock_2> Wow lots of logins right now
<tarball> hello everyone, I ran checkbox for my system and its report was created in html and "ms excel" files!??!
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>   ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: after a second or two should show a url/link....if not just say so
<OerHeks> ubuntu-drivers list # can take a minute...
<ragnarock_2> ubuntu-drivers command not found. :/
<ragnarock_2> Ahhhhh!
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: something is wrong....
<ragnarock_2> Yeah, that is weird. Explains why "Additional Drivers" didn't start
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: ubuntu-drivers IS a command that SHOULD be found in a normal installation
<OerHeks> ragnarock_2, odd, there is something fishy here .. 14.04 definitly got ubuntu-drivers
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: making your installation "abnormal'
<OerHeks> time to reinstall
<ragnarock_2> If it explains anything I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04.5 via do release-upgrade
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: you also have a failed fglrx in your logs
<OerHeks> or... tatertots ... is this because it is an ancient ppc????
<ragnarock_2> and if it really explains anything, yeah... ancient ppc :p
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: if you really want detailed answers get me a report
<ragnarock_2> But I'd like to think there's at least a solution, given all was fine before the upgrade
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>     sudo apt install sosreport
 * tatertots rolls up his sleeves
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: let me know when it's done
<ragnarock_2> while that's installing, thanks for taking your time haha. I'm normally decent at finding this stuff out myself, but PPC's a whole different planet for me haha
<ragnarock_2> Setting up sosreport
<ragnarock_2> done!
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>      sudo sosreport
<tarball> I'd run Checkbox about 3,5 hours ago, and I'd seen its html report created. I just saw an "xlsx" version of the report that was accessed 2,5 hours ago, which was not by me..so that's being..hacked?
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: firstinitial=r    lastname=agnarock2
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in case you were struggling with that part
<tarball> or is checkbox creating its report in ms excel format?
<ragnarock_2> what about case number?
<OERIAS> I tried removing the broken packages via Aptitude
<OERIAS> and it doesn't work
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: skip case number by pressing enter again
<ragnarock_2> alright :)
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: i'm doing this off the record so there is no case number
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: let it run...let me know when its done
<tatertots> hey that rhymed...run and done lol
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: what broken packages ? we still at the transmission/transmission-gtk fiasco ?
<ragnarock_2> hahaha!
<OerHeks> ppa-trolling ..
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, yes
<uzjsn> more like 3rd world package manager
<OerHeks> time to reinstall, OERIAS
<tarball> I got an xlsx file as Checkbox output
<OERIAS> OerHeks, reinstall ubuntu? I knew this was going to happen
<ragnarock_2> It's done tatertots
<OerHeks> 30 minutes and you are back
<tarball> why am I not getting any help here?
<OERIAS> OerHeks, then I have to reconfigure and crap. man I am going for a long time
<ragnarock_2> I'd be glad to help tarball, but I've got a wacky predicament of my own :x
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Uh Huh ^^ we can fight this dependency issues for hours . or reinstall in a matter of minutes ( with good backups ) .
<tarball> thank you ragnarock_2
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>     sudo chown $USER /tmp/sos*
<ragnarock_2> done
<tarball> today since I reinstalled ubuntu all sorts of bizarre things happened.
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: in terminal>     mv /tmp/sos* ~/
<tarball> and now an xlsx file pops up in my file manager
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: there is a space after *
<ragnarock_2> done
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: look in your home folder for the report files
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Mind ya I am willing to fight as long as you are . But be prepared to revert PPAs back to what is in our repo .
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: confirm they exist
<ragnarock_2> got sosreport-ragnarock2-20170225052327.tar.xz
<ragnarock_2> plus the md5
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: upload both files to https://filebin.net/ and share the url/link
<ragnarock_2> https://filebin.net/9xdr8p0m1pfkm781
<ragnarock_2> @ tatertots
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: got it ...standby
<ragnarock_2> gotcha :)
<ragnarock_2> What all info does this provide? I'm curious :)
<Shmam> I am trying to follow this guide: https://github.com/NextThingCo/CHIP-SDK and ran "vagrant up" which worked fine but how do I run "vagrant ssh" in the same shell?
<Shmam> I don't really know what a shell it
<Shmam> is*
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: if you had a support contract... a support engineer may ask you to provide this report to assist in resolving your issues
<ragnarock_2> Ohhh. Are you one?
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: let try not to get me banned from this place again okay
<ragnarock_2> sorry :P
<Shmam> Hello?
<ragnarock_2> Hello!
<Shmam> This is probably pretty basic, how do I run two commands in the same shell?
<ragnarock_2> At once or one after the othr?
<Shmam> one after other
<ragnarock_2> command1 ; command2
<Shmam> I need to run "vagrant run" then "vagrant ssh"
<Shmam> in the same shell
<Shmam> If I run vagrant up, I can't do anything else in the terminal window
<ragnarock_2> If it helps you can put & after a command so that you can keep putting in commands
<pavlos> Shmam, maybe you can ask in the #vagrant channel
<ragnarock_2> But don't close the terminal if you do that. The program's attached to it :P
<OerHeks> Shmam, you might want to reask in #vagrant as well
<Shmam> ok asking in #vagrant
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: this is all the x drivers installed on your system https://gist.github.com/dead9a7cf0e5825e983e80869535b099
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: i did not find fglrx
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: which is the proprietary driver
<OERIAS> Man I have to copy the files to the drive
<ragnarock_2> ahhh I see
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?arch=powerpc&keywords=fglrx no fglrx for ppc
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: your xserver however tried to load fglrx but it failed as you can see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24063013/
<ragnarock_2> Oh, I see
<Shmam> theres nobody in #vagrant
<Shmam> I just need to run "vagrant up" and then wait for ssh server to start then run "vagrant ssh" in the same shell
<Bashing-om> tatertots: ragnarock_2 What kernel are you working with ' uname -r ' .
<Shmam> how do I do that?
<ragnarock_2> 3.2.0-23-powerpc-smp
<jnpr> hello folks
<jnpr> i'm having a slight difficulty connecting a bluetooth keyboard to my computer
<jnpr> it connects and pairs, but shows up as an unknown device
<tatertots> Bashing-om: info including kernel is shown here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24062871/
<ragnarock_2> Hm wait. I remembered one little detail that may or may not explain anything
<Bashing-om> ragnarock_2:  well so much for my thought , that kernel should have FGLRX support .
<kang0> (kang0) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BSN4UY/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<kang0> Can someone explain me this?
<kang0> Use case
<tarball> I got an xlsx file as Checkbox output
<ragnarock_2> Hm, I'm having a weird thought. Could the kernel have been replaced with another 3.2.0-23-powerpc-smp during "do release-upgrade" ?
<ragnarock_2> I'm asking because with this old hunk of junk, there's a really weird way to boot into Linux.
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: would you like to know that...i can find out
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: standby
<Bashing-om> tatertots: I do not know powerpc .. but a 3.2 kernel for a trusty install ???
<ragnarock_2> Which involves being booted into Mac OS 9 first, then loading a kernel file and initrd separately
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.110.118 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<ragnarock_2> And since Mac OS can't read ext I have to copy the kernel and initrd manually.
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: this is all your grub2 shows right now  https://gist.github.com/0ae4a821d6c1ce17894b7fa7feae0000
<ragnarock_2> Oh... I can't use grub to boot :P
<ragnarock_2> Though maybe some of that info's relevant.
<tarball> is this ubuntu help channel? I say I found an xlsx file right in the middle of my system
<ragnarock_2> I use this little thing called BootX
<tarball> and this file is Checkbox tool report
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: wouldn't do you much good anyway since there'd only be what you have now as an option
<tarball> does ubuntu produce reports in ms excel format?
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: you had fglrx prior to the upgrade
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: after the upgrade you were left with kernel supplied driver which limited your resolution choices to http://paste.ubuntu.com/24062876/ that being said you can install from scratch your desired ubuntu version, keep what you have right now, or go back to what you had previously (as far as ubuntu version is concerned)...balls in your court
<ragnarock_2> I see I see...
<ragnarock_2> Think I could gamble with the open source driver?
<ragnarock_2> Referring to this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: do you have a printer?
<ragnarock_2> Not attached to this thing, no
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: ok
<ragnarock_2> There is a Kodak AIO Hero in my home network I could possibly access via LPD
<ragnarock_2> But, I have no clue how to do that :/
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: my concern is that "ubuntu-drivers" does not exist for you. which is the ideal way that you would normally discover proprietary drivers
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: you can try a manual strategy however YMMV
<ragnarock_2> YMMV?
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: Your Mileage May Vary ......from what you see other users experience
<tatertots> ragnarock_2: Your Mileage May Vary ......from what you see other users experience or from the normal
<ragnarock_2> I'm not entirely a stranger to manual methods, depending what you mean by manual of course haha.
<ragnarock_2> I can compile most packages from source as long as there's clear directions, if that's what you're talking about :p
<caine> rtfus
<caine> hiiii
<pavlos> Shmam, I just created a vagrant up, it imported it into VB and I was able to vagrant ssh to the vm.
<caine> 8o73rt
<tocmo0nlord> i want to make an empty file can i do touch .htaccess  ?
<tarball> I repeated the test and and the test report in xlsx file again! since when does ubuntu work with ms office?
<Bashing-om> tocmo0nlord: Depends; who has access to the directoy that contains .htacces ?
<tocmo0nlord> i hax root
<Bashing-om> tocmo0nlord: Care then .. root'n around where root is not needed can have undesired side-effects .
<epac> I'm trying to setup an initrd for booting a system with a USB nic (r8152). The module is in the right place (best i can tell -- i can modprobe the module from tty2). setting up the modprobe command in the early_command on the preseed appears to not load the module... any suggestions?
<tocmo0nlord> will the command work tho?
<tocmo0nlord> i could nano but im curious to touch
<asi> hey
<Bashing-om> tocmo0nlord: Most likely - depending on ownership and permissions // there are those situations that the system trys to protect it's self .
<pavlos> tarball, libreoffice can read xlsx
<tarball> pavlos, I ran Checbox twice, and each time the test report was created in html and xslx formats. this is what I am referring to. ubuntu tool's report is created with ms excel??!
<tarball> first I thought nothing other than something going wrong, but when it was created again in the second run..
<pavlos> tarball, I have not used Checkbox but if the resulting report is in html/xls format, you can view the html via browser or use libreoffice to view the xls file.
<tarball> pavlos, the point is why it is in xslx format?
<tarball> Does ubuntu contain ms office?
<pavlos> tarball, libreoffice and librecalc
<tarball> or libre office?
<tarball> pavlos, then how come the system testing tool of ubuntu created the report output as xlsx file?
<pavlos> tarball, b/c if you double click it, it probably opens libre calc to view the results
<tarball> pavlos, certainly it opens libre office, as ubuntu does not run ms office. but how/why is the output xlsx?
<pavlos> tarball, libreoffice (writer, calc, impress) is equivalent to MSoffice (word, excel, powerpoint).
<tarball> pavlos, am I not able to make the point clear?
<pavlos> tarball, no ... checkbox gives you output files in various formats, one of them is xls. So, use libre calc to view it
<Aurorasaura> What does vi stand for ?
<tarball> pavlos, of all free formats why does ubuntu choose primarily xls -a windows format- to produce its output? am I using windows or ubuntu?
<epac> Aurorasaura: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi - it stands for the shortest ex command to get into visual mode.
<Aurorasaura> like sudo vi /etc/whatever
<SwedeMike> Aurorasaura: "It was not until version 2.0 of ex, released as part of Second Berkeley Software Distribution[4] in May, 1979 that the editor was installed under the name "vi" (which took users straight into ex's visual mode), and the name by which it is known today. "
<Aurorasaura> Thank you epac
<pavlos> tarball, interoperability ... be able to view/edit files either from libreoffice or msoffice
<tarball> interoperability is not about using proprietary format instead of the free format in your hand.
<Aurorasaura> Just wanted to verify that in Ubuntu server changing the /etc/passwd file for a user from /bin/bash to bin/false removes only the ability to log in to the server interface
<tarball> I cant make sense of your argumentation, pavlos
<tarball> let's all use windows formats, then..let's use .exe, .bat, .dll..why dont we do? let's close the FOSS shop
<tarball> then maybe Redmond shows a big interest in developing ubuntu further
<pavlos> tarball, libreoffice writes odt files but also has the ability to read/write excel files. Nothing to do with exe, bat, or dll
<epac> anyone has a clue about debian-installer and when/where i can load drivers?
<pavlos> tarball, since I cannot explain better, I hope someone else will ...
<tarball> sure I will bring this up in a wider sense
<uzjsn> xlsx format was designed in 2006
<tarball> so what?
<tarball> it's ms
<uzjsn> ods format was designed in 1994
<uzjsn> for a windows 3.1 application called StarOffice
<uzjsn> it is clear which one is superior
<tarball> the point is xls is ms excel, which a FOSS system is not supposed to produce its documents with
<tarball> let's adopt all the "superior" stuff from windows then
<tarball> let's make it SOSS..superior open source software
<tarball> superior as in superior speech
<epac> tarball: to a certain extent the format has been reversed engineered, so a FOSS system could. that being said, it doesn't help the argument to keep things "Free(TM)/Libre" in the long run, but it does help with interoperability.
<epac> neither one is "superior" to the other, without proper context. Superior at what?
<uzjsn> xls format was documented in 2001
<tarball> I didnt say superior
<tarball> I quoted
<uzjsn> and it is trivial to implement
<uzjsn> unlike ODS which requires XML and ZIP
<epac> tarball: that was more aimed at uzjsn...
<tarball> epac, yes I see
<epac> well, Zip is patented...
<epac> so technically, not "free".
<tarball> the logic of such adoption is flawed
<tarball> and adoption this way is even worse, when you have options. that shows you don't care.
<tepas> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | tepas
<ubottu> tepas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pavlos> Aurorasaura, re /bin/false, that is correct, no shell will be provided hence no login
<eightfold> hi there
<eightfold> i wonder where gedit saves its backup files
<eightfold> i had the backup feature enabled
<eightfold> and laptop battery died
<eightfold> i wonder where the unsaved documents go...
<lotuspsychje> eightfold: perhaps have a look in the /home with unhidden folders? or /tmp?
<eightfold> hmm...
<eightfold> looking here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/243768/where-can-i-find-gedits-backup-files-and-how-to-open-them
<eightfold> it says nothing about backing up the UNSAVED documents...
<eightfold> fffuuuuu
<eightfold> "I have run a couple of tests [for my own sanity] and it appears as if the autosave feature only works when you are working on a previously saved file."
<eightfold> how incredibly worthless. well, looking for another text editor...
<eightfold> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14837
<mcrt> eightfold: maybe file a bug report, so they can improve :)
<eightfold> yeah, good idea
<epac> eightfold: check out atom (atom.io) -- it might have something about unsaved files...
<epac> (thought it might be an additional addon)
<eightfold> epac: isn't that the text editor that tracked your usage with google analytics?
<epac> does it?
<epac> hmm
 * epac thinks it's time to dig more into this...
<epac> i don't know -- i'll have to check
<eightfold> https://github.com/atom/metrics
<eightfold> yes it wwas
<eightfold> can be turned off it seems
<epac> indeed.
<epac> just found the page on github with the details on that.
<epac> thank you for making me aware of this...
<mcrt> eightfold:
<mcrt> Description bi2h5da02 2007-10-10 18:07:53 UTC
<mcrt> woops
 * epac is going through and disabling that everywhere now...
<mcrt> eightfold: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=682977
<ubottu> Gnome bug 682977 in general "Save drafts of all edited work" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<mcrt> eightfold: seems like this has been an issue for a while... (bug from 2012)
<eightfold> https://github.com/dsoprea/GeditSafetySave
<eightfold> thanks!
<degenerate> hey having some problems getting my radeon r7 370 to work on ubuntu i couldnt get it to  work on 16.x  so im running 14.04  now tryin to see if it will work any better
<degenerate>  	graphics/driver_version 	FAILED 	ERROR: No video driver loaded! Possibly in failsafe mode! ------------- VIDEO DRIVER INFORMATION ------------- ------------- HYBRID GRAPHICS CHECK ---------------- Graphics Chipset: AMD (1002:6811) Loaded DDX Drivers: ati, radeon, modesetting, fbdev, vesa Hybrid Graphics: no
<degenerate> i got that in my system testing
<degenerate> and Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits)   in my pc info
<degenerate> i can see fglrx  proprietary driver and fglfx-updates   but when i click on one and hit apply chances it starts then stops and reverts back to Advanced Micro Devices Inc    Using X.org X server   AMD/ATI Displayu wrapper from xserver-xorg
<lotuspsychje> degenerate: you tested this on updated systems? aka 14.04.5 and 16.04.2?
<Bashing-om> degenerate: Dependent on the kernel. what kernel are you running in 14.04 ' uname -r ' ?
<degenerate> degenerate@degenerate-Alienware-X51-R3:~$ uname -r
<degenerate> 4.4.0-64-generic
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.110.118 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<degenerate> lotuspsychje,    i couldnt find any help in 16.10  thats what i tried
<Bashing-om> degenerate: No FGLRX for you '' too mew of a kernel . If ya want/need FGLRX it is either downgrade the X stack to 3.13 or clean install 14.04.1 .
<degenerate> lol
<degenerate> this is becoming such a headache
<degenerate> all i wanted to do was try steam csgo on my alienware desktop
<lord-ragnarock> (ragnarock_2 via laptop) I just did sudo apt-get install linux-powerpc-smp, which supposedly downloaded the latest kernel (3.16 I think?), but I can't seem to find it in my /boot folder, just good old 3.2 ;/ Where does apt store this stuff?
<degenerate> ive tried 3 diffrent ubuntus and fresh installed maybe 7 times already ....   so 14.04.01   u think will handle it?
<Bashing-om> degenerate: AMD is in the midst of giving us what we asked for . there are growing pains .
<epac> why is there a set of efi signed kernels in the dists folders for Xenial, but not matching updates for the initrd.gz for netbooting with?
<alkisg> epac: initrd is generated, not shipped
<alkisg> With update-initramfs
<degenerate> Bashing-om,    http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/  64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image   correct?
<Bashing-om> degenerate: Yes on 14.04.1 .. The last to support FGLRX is the 3.13 series kernels .
<degenerate> ill download burn and give it a shot thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> degenerate: but then also be carefull with a (not updated) system
<degenerate> well i mean what other option do i have    install windows or buy another graphics card
<Bashing-om> degenerate: ^^ make sure you do not opt in for HWE, as then you are back in no support for a proprietary driver .
<Bashing-om> !hwe | degenerate
<ubottu> degenerate: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> degenerate: you can also hang at #gamingonlinux where they know alot of workarounds
<degenerate> lotuspsychje,   thanks ill ask in there
<darkzek> A external drive is not showing up at all, I have tried 2 cables so far neither of them work. Output of "sudo  lshw -C disk": http://pastebin.com/Q3k3TjE1
<lotuspsychje> darkzek: what happens if you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin?
<lotuspsychje> darkzek: what brand of hd? usb3 ?
<mcrt> how come ati is lagging so badly with their drivers?
<alkisg> darkzek: `udevadm monitor` shows usb events, connections and disconnections etc. Have it running while trying to connect the disk. Also, if the disk requires more power than your usb port offers (and you hear clinging sounds), use a usb hub which might give more power, or a Y cable with 2 USB connections to 1
<darkzek> A old usb one, dont know what version though
<darkzek> tail -f /var/log/syslog returns "http://pastebin.com/LMNvG41N"
<lotuspsychje> mcrt: join #ubuntu-discuss for topics on matters like that
<mcrt> lotuspsychje: thanks
<mcrt> s/ati/amd :P
<darkzek> alkisg just tried that and nothing came up, the leds light up but no sounds or anything. Must just be dead
<darkzek> Thanks for trying :)
<lotuspsychje> darkzek: doesnt seem like usefull usb errors
<alkisg> darkzek: try in another port with more power first
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: +1 good idea
<alkisg> darkzek: it's very common for disks to need 700 mh and usb ports to provide only 500 ma
<alkisg> That's why the Y cables exist
<alkisg> And some usb hubs provide 1000 ma,
<alkisg> so if you have one that is externally powered, try putting it between the disk and the pc
<darkzek> I dont have any usb hubs or anything like that, I tried on my case's usb and my extra usb extention card and neither of them work.
<metaresolve> Hi. I learned psql on a VPS that I rent. I'm now working with sensitive information and want to run a virtual box on my windows machine so i can access ubuntu and psql
<darkzek> Still nothing work
<metaresolve> but i'm having problems installing the virtualbox. can someone help? or suggest how I might access psql?
<Ben64> metaresolve: for windows help, go to ##windows
<alkisg> darkzek: try putting it to an internal sata connection then
<OERIAS> back
<theparadoxer02> how to toogle between two tabs of terminal ?
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: depends on the terminal
<theparadoxer02> i am using default terminal
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Back with good news ? - I am about to close this session and go to bed .
<OERIAS> I reinstalled
<OERIAS> Just did a simple back up
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Good deal .. all the better now ?
<OERIAS> yes, just default ubuntu sucks
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Though I can use unity, I am not a fan . There are many othe DEs .
<Apachez> anyone in here experienced input/output errors when libreoffice 5.2.2.2 (the one included in ubuntu 16.10) is about to open/save files on network shares? any workaround or fix for this?
<shady_> good day all
<OERIAS> themes Bashing-om
<shady_> every time I run software updater I receive the coming error(W:GPG error: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.10/main yakkety InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 611B903CAB97EA77, E:The repository 'https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.10/main yakkety InRelease' is not signed.)
<Bashing-om> !themes | OERIAS Seen these ?
<ubottu> OERIAS Seen these ?: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CombuderBob> I want to mount an EncFS folder in /mnt/My_Files by pre-creating a folder and chown'ing it. Are there any security/stability issues compared to mounting it as a folder in my Home folder?
<alkisg> After you mount it, verify that others cannot access it; it's not guaranteed to take the mode of the My_Files folder
<alkisg> It takes the mode of the mounting options
<alkisg> So if /home/username is 700, and /home/username/my_files is 755, others cannot see it; but if /mnt/my_files is 755, they'll be able to see it
<CombuderBob> Ok, that seems reasonable.
<CombuderBob> By the way, I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around permissions in general. When we talk about others in Linux does that mean other users on the computer/network if shared or more towards other applications not run from my user? Actually, more like: Know any good guides?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | CombuderBob
<ubottu> CombuderBob: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<CombuderBob> Nice!
<CombuderBob> Ok, I think I've got it now. I've done it before but only following guides without actually understanding what I've done. I've composed a string of commands, could you verify or point out errors please? :)
<CombuderBob> sudo mkdir /mnt/Files -> sudo chown bob /mnt/Files -> chmod u=rxw /mnt/Files -> chmod o-rwx /mnt/Files
<Ben64> CombuderBob: why not just chmod 750 /mnt/Files
<CombuderBob> Ben64: Because I followed the guides example of using letters instead of numbers. ^^ Basically I'd like to verify that my example would do the same so I know I actually understand what I'm doing and not rely on irc support or internet searches. :)
<mahakal> Hello Guys, running command "sudo fdisk -l " is showing some suspicious behavious
<mahakal> Have a look :  http://termbin.com/txcv
<mahakal> This is the output of "mount" command : http://termbin.com/q3qw
<mcrt> mahakal: probably will not cause too much trouble
<mcrt> mahakal: might cause some performance issues though. if possible re-create the partition with something else than fdisk
<garybot> Hey can I ask a question regarding building android apps in ubuntu??
<garybot> I want to know how to build the apk after making changes.. i'm using android-sdk..
<mcrt> mahakal: (the partion should start at sector 2048 instead of 63)
<mcrt> partition*
<Apachez> so Im the only one with a libreoffice who doesnt want to open nor save files on network shares? :S
<mcrt> Apachez: how come?
<Apachez> mcrt: ?
<Apachez> gedit can open the file (and save)
<Apachez> but libre just whines about "file not found" but its obviously there
<mcrt> ah. no clue, sorry... maybe somebody else can help.
<mahakal> mcrt: i did not make any change to hard disk file system.But i am expermenting with a 16gb pendrive.for your convenice i want to inform you that when these commands were run,all usb ports were in use :one having 16gb pendrive,2nd having android tablet connected via usb  the third is kyebord receiver
<mahakal> Though i updated grub 2 day ago which was granted permission to /dev/sda as the official askubuntu.com has advised
<mcrt> mahakal: probably nothing to do with the usb stuff. if everything works ok, you can just ignore that warning :)
<mahakal> mcrt: yup everything is ok
<mahakal> mcrt: my real problem is that
<isky897> hi
<isky897> I am trying to install ubuntu but I get the message: Force UEFI Installation? This machines's firmware has started this installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there maybe existing operating systems already installed using BIOS compatibility mode, If you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode,it might be difficult to reboot into any BIOS-mode operating system.
<isky897> and it will not close...
<ElectroXexual> I have ubuntu 16.04 LTS, I had Unity but I installed xfce alongside it...the file manager in it i.e Thunar keeps crashing...is it a bug?..or something else is causing it?
<isky897> I cant go  forward or backward in the installation
<Serdar> hi all
<Serdar> I have an SSD here which suddenlz shows just 8M instead of 256G
<Serdar> also fdisk sazs 8M
<mahakal> mcrt: while experimenting  with gparted..i make partition on my usb with ext4 as file system.Now when i tried to use that usb on Guest mode it says pemission denied
<garybot> @isky i think you got to change to legacy mode
<isky897> chkdsk?
<elias_a> Is it possible to change the default save location of print to file in 16.04?
<alkisg> isky897: what's the output of this command? sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Serdar> there is no such a tool like chkdsk
<isky897> @alkisg I dont have aterminal in installation mode
<garybot> chkdsk is a windows tool
<isky897> @garybot I tried to do that on bios and it seems ok
<alkisg> isky897: press alt+ctrl+f1 to switch to text mode, then run the command, then alt+ctrl+f7 to swtich back to graphiccs mode
<elias_a> Print to (pdf) file does not seem to remember the last folder the file was saved into.
<isky897> garybot I know, but not sure which fs he has, e2fschk I think is the think.
<Serdar> should I use wine or what_
<isky897> thing
<isky897> not, use a tool for linux sure, but check the disk
<garybot> oh.. well boot in legacy mode that should solve your problem..
<garybot> your trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows i guess..
<isky897> mabe the partition table is problem, you could put a another one, but i dont know what you did to the disk before
<alkisg> mahakal: yes, ext4 file systems have permissions, so if you want any user to be able to write to it, either mount it with different permissions, or use another file system
<isky897> @garybot at some point in the future but not now
<isky897> the installation also let me choose a password for secure boot
<mahakal> alkisg: i have change the owner from root to me many times using sudo chown ..but whenever i reinsert it the owner is set to root agains
<alkisg> mahakal: how do you set the owner to you? Also, "guest" is not "you", it's another user.
<mahakal> alkisg: first i use "sudo chown mahakal:mahakal /dev/sde" then i use "sudo chmod 777 /dev/sde"
<alkisg> mahakal: you're changing the block device, while what you want is to change the permissions of a folder
<mahakal> And guest is "other" ..it should allow other to read write execute
<Serdar> I am here on a bood usb and need to check the disk, where NTFS was used, so e2fsck can't be used here :(
<alkisg> mahakal: try this: (1) insert stick, let's say it mounts to /media/username/usbstick  (2) sudo mkdir /media/username/usbstick/my-folder (3) sudo chmod 777 /media/username/usbstick/my-folder
<MonkeyDust> isky897  you can drop the @ ... simply type two characters of the name, then hit tab
<alkisg> mahakal: then everyone will be able to write to that folder. But of course *not* to all the stick, but just to that folder.
<isky897> MonkeyDust: got it thx
<mahakal> alkisg: ok i will try this and come back..thanks
<alkisg> np
<mahakal> alkisg: but isnt there any way to give 777 permission to the usb stick itself
<mahakal> because i need to use it on my college computers a lot
<thibaultmol> There is a problem with the drivers for the gtx 10 series GPU's from nvidia which makes it so that install ubuntu is a pain in the *ss for new users. When are they planning on fixing that in the kernel?
<thibaultmol> http://askubuntu.com/questions/795547/ubuntu-16-04-unable-to-boot-with-gtx-1080
<alkisg> mahakal: you can put it to /etc/fstab, or you can specify udev rules for it. The default mounts options for usb sticks are not changed with chmod or chown.
<alkisg> mahakal: then use vfat or ntfs, not ext4
<mahakal> alkisg: before i changed it ..it was using fat32 file system
<alkisg> Format it back to fat32 then, it appears that's what suits you better
<alkisg> Serdar: if `parted -l` and `fdisk` show 8 mb *disk*, then no file system check will do you any good
<tatertots> thibaultmol: you are chatting from a computer with a gtx 10xx in it right now?
<thibaultmol> tatertots: I'm on my windows 10 install right now
<mahakal> alkisg: ok ,actually i am learning grub and what i want to learn is "Making a multiboot usb",will you suggest any resources to learn this..the internet has information but in very scattered way
<thibaultmol> it's an easy fix, but for people who are new to ubuntu and want to try it out, they're going to give up easily if they can't even get passed the installer
<alkisg> mahakal: use some of the existing tools like rufus or easy2boot etc, those will tell you to use fat or ntfs32
<alkisg> *fat or ntfs
<mahakal> alkisg: however is it possible to make a multiboot usb ?
<alkisg> mahakal: yes, i have one with 10 distros live cds and windows and a linux installation
<MonkeyDust> mahakal  https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<mahakal> alkisg: you are awesome .I wanna do that ,if you write any personal blog..please please please tell me that
<mahakal> MonkeyDust: very thanks
<mahakal> alkisg: i have formatted the pd to fat32 using gparted but which flag to set now ?
<alkisg> mahakal: I'm not going to write a how-to in irc... use one of the tools, they'll format the stick for you
<mahakal> alkisg: i know that thats why  i asked about blog ..LOL
<mahakal> alkisg: which flag to set or unset all ?
<alkisg> No, I haven't written a blog about how to make a multiboot stick
<alkisg> mahakal: don't format it, use a tool
<alkisg> They will ask you things like "what os do you want?" and set the proper flags for it
<isky897> alkisg: my partition table is ok, I put everything there, I have some experience with linux, not with ufi and secure boot
<mahakal> alkisg: currently i want to use usb for general stuff like movies,text.pics etc
<alkisg> mahakal: then no flags are needed
<alkisg> isky897: from your partitions we'll be able to see if your system is using uefi or not
<ducasse> isky897: what does 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' say?
<isky897> the installation requested a EFI partition table at some point, so I am creating one every attempt, but else what would point to UFI?
<alkisg> ducasse: he's booted in uefi mode from the live cd, but the question is if his hard disk was using uefi or not
<ducasse> alkisg: ok
<alkisg> isky897: does the disk have any data in it, or not?
<isky897> or brand new
<alkisg> If not, you can just reformat it in gpt mode, and be done with it
<isky897> no
<isky897> gpt mode?
<alkisg> It's the partition table for uefi systems
<isky897> i boot from usb, in legacy mode apparently
<alkisg> Didn't you say that the installer reported that you are in uefi mode?
<isky897> i deleted my secure key from bios, so maybe it will work now
<alkisg> And that your disk was in legacy mode?
<mahakal> alkisg: is there any book on linux booting that touch every details,dangers,best practice for linux booting stuff
<alkisg> mahakal: I don't know
<alkisg> isky897: you reported this message: "This machines's firmware has started this installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there maybe existing operating systems already installed using BIOS compatibility mode, If you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode,it might be difficult to reboot into any BIOS-mode operating system."
<alkisg> That sounds like you booted in uefi mode and your disk is mbr
<isky897> ok
<gdarko> Hello, i mounted old NTFS drive whenre i store backup data and i noticed some leftovers from the previous windows install in it like "$RECYCLE BIN" (or something like that) while also had "Archive" direcotry  where all the backups were stored (in the same directory). i tried to remove it using the following command rm -rf "$RECYCLE BIN" and it removed "Archive" too!
<gdarko> Hell.
<lotuspsychje> gdarko: scan the whole drive with photorec to recover data
<isky897> i did not boot from these disk but from usb
<isky897> I am trying to install from usb
<isky897> not os installed previously
<isky897> none
<alkisg> isky897: can you run terminal commands now?
<isky897> yes
<gdarko> lotuspsychje: i am already doing this with "undelete" - ubuntu tool i googled
<isky897> I chose try it out first
<isky897> on boot time
<gdarko> lotuspsychje: it was already installed, so i guess it is prepacked.
<alkisg> OK, start with this: (ls /sys/firmware/efi; sudo parted -l) | nc termbin.com 9999
<gdarko> lotuspsychje: but the directory structure is gone.
<isky897> parted does not show anything useful, firmware seems to be there
<lotuspsychje> rm -rf can be danger indeed
<isky897> http://termbin.com/38tw
<alkisg> gdarko:$ echo "$RECYCLE BIN" ==>  BIN. This is because $RECYCLE is an empty variable
<isky897> see nothing unusual...
<alkisg> gdarko: you should have used '$RECYCLE BIN' instead, not ""
<gdarko> Crap. One mistake, i lost part of my life.
<alkisg> isky897: nice, so when you go on with the installer now, tell it to format the whole disk in uefi (gpt) mode
<mahakal> alkisg: i have set password on my BIOS .Will it have any impact on my dual or muliboot plans
<alkisg> mahakal: no
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | gdarko i use photorec to recover
<ubottu> gdarko i use photorec to recover: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1build1 (yakkety), package size 355 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<isky897> ahh, the usb disk may be corrupt....
<isky897> fuck it...
<lotuspsychje> !language | isky897
<ubottu> isky897: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<isky897> sry, wasted 1 h on that ...
<mahakal> alkisg: i also want to remove password.web says that the only way to do this is to remove BIOS and let capacitors discharge.Since doing that on laptop can be risky,IS there any other way?
<ducasse> mahakal: ask in ##hardware
<backbox> hI
<garybot> hey
<backbox> I need help ...
<lotuspsychje> !ask | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<backbox> mxm
<backbox> I want to install fortaran 77 on fedora, I don't know how to do it. Can anyone give me a side where I can download it and install it on my pc.
<ducasse> backbox: we don't support fedora, for some reason...
<backbox> Please guys...
<gdarko> Any other software that will preserve the directories? undelete from ubuntu doesn't do that
<lotuspsychje> backbox: you also could try the fedora channel perhaps
<ducasse> backbox: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+fortran77+on+fedora
<elias_a> Oh, come on... it has even a different packet manager.
<alkisg> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<alkisg> I'm using backbox and I want to install fortran on fedora and I'm asking for help in #ubuntu. Cool!
<elias_a> alkisg: I want to fix hydropneumatic suspension of Citroen so I ask about it on a Toyota forum!
<backbox> Fuck nerds!
<Apachez> "Microsoft Office Ribbon UI Is Coming to LibreOffice" NOOOooooo...
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<isky897> ok seems to work with the new copy....
<Apachez> !discuss lotuspsychje
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: I asked an ubuntu related question earlier but noone in here seemed to be able to help
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: doesnt mean your second have to be an offtopic matter
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: best way to get your issue solved is ro re-ask once in a while also
<elias_a> Apachez: Ask again!
<deathSong> S
<deathSong> H
<deathSong> Help
<deathSong> Lol
<MonkeyDust> oops, that was one 'yes' too many
<deathSong> Bb
<anddam> is there a way to check a package build file from web?
<anddam> namely I want to check if mldonkey-server is built with --enable-upnp-natpmp
<anddam> seems the options is there in settings, so the server should have been built with the support, but then starting the server and listing redirections doesn't show anything new
<peilot> Hello!
<peilot> bump
<peilot> anyone here?
<ducasse> only >1600 people
<RichardViking> Hello
<RichardViking> sup all?
<peilot> pretty quiet for over 1600 people
<RichardViking> damn
<peilot> it's good thanks
<RichardViking> where u from?
<peilot> Sweden
<peilot> You?
<RichardViking> Me Estonia
<Apachez> so Im the only one with a libreoffice who doesnt want to open nor save files on network shares? :S
<peilot> is everyone idle?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anddam> likely people in the americas are sleeping still
<anddam> how can I get the output of a daemon started as service from a systemd unit?
<anddam> journalctl-something?
<anddam> I need to check the output of mldonke-server in order to check if it prints something about this upnp support
<ducasse> anddam: journalctl, yes, or systemctl status for quick summary
<anddam> ducasse: I need full output, if available
<untoreh> journalctl -u servicename
<anddam> I have the option in mlgui, but I figure it's just because it's in the config file
<anddam> and an option in the config file doesn't mean there's support for that feature
<anddam> I'm monitoring the router with upnpc and I see no new redirects when the server starts
<anddam> me no-likey
<anddam> untoreh: that -u only prints systemd Starting LSB and Stopping LSB messages
<anddam> no, just a single entry from the actual process: "Starting MLDOneky: mlnet." and the corresponding Stopping
<anddam> not very useful
<anddam> maybe I need to add some verbose flag to the unit file
<anddam> IIRC the package on debian didn't had the flag, I rebuilt my own
 * anddam doesn't really like building debs
<gdarko> Is this safe command to move files with preserving the timestamp?
<gdarko> https://andrewelkins.com/2015/04/02/move-files-while-preserving-timestamps/
<david__> guys i have a question someone here have 2 desktop enviroments installed on a ubuntu distro?
<alkisg> david__: yes, but it's better to ask the question directly...
<david__> alkisg i have ubuntu mate installed with mate desktop but i want to instal KDE
<david__> this process will brake somthing on the system
<alkisg> david__: and the question is/
<alkisg> It's supposed to not break anything
<alkisg> In practice, sometimes services and startup applications run on the wrong DE too though
<david__> the main question is its safe to have multypla desktops?
<alkisg> That's considered a bug and you should report it
<alkisg> So my answer would be "it _should_ be safe; it it's not, file a bug" :)
<david__> ok
<david__> if i find some problems i will come here
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pawandubey> Need some help on cryptsetup here. I used the disk utility to create an encrypted partition with LUKS + ext4. The problem is that cryptsetup does not recognise it as a LUKS partition. This leaves me unable to backup the LUKS header.
<pawandubey> Basically when I run cryptsetup -v isLuks /media/pawandubey/TheCrypt/ it says Command failed with code 15: Block device required
<akik_> pawandubey: the error message tells you the problem. don't use the mount point with it, but the partition
<gaurav42> internet not working in wine
<pawandubey> akik_ thanks, that solved the issue!
<ducasse> !wine | gaurav42
<ubottu> gaurav42: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gaurav42> i install ie 7 in wine but cant connect internet
<ducasse> gaurav42: ask in ##winehq
<gaurav42> because my companey site works only in internet explorer
<ducasse> gaurav42: #winehq, sorry
<gaurav42> how to join that site is only for invitable people
<llutz> !register | gaurav42
<ubottu> gaurav42: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<llutz> gaurav42: registering your nick should do
<Fabio_> test
<FMan> success!
<fiter> I am trying to install ubuntu alongside with windows but when I boot through usb then I am getting following error usb device not accepting address
<fiter> why this is so ?
<MonkeyDust> fiter  does it specify which address?
<fiter> yes it moves like this address 26
<fiter> address 28
<fiter> address 3
<fiter> address 30
<fiter> not 3 it adress 30
<fiter> it also says error -62
<FMan> well, I am downloading the 16.4.2 images now (both desktop releases)
<mvvvv> fiter, maybe this can help : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1574869/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574869 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB controllers are not recognized (live and install 16.04 Xenial)" [Medium,Expired]
<fiter> ubottu: you mean that 16.04 does not work by making usb stick ?
<ubottu> fiter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fiter> ubottu:  I am not thinking of you as an intelligent
<ubottu> fiter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mvvvv> fiter, I gave you this link
<fiter> mvvvv:  I enabled xHCI but not able to find the two others
<mvvvv> fiter, the idea is to check if you don't have something to change about your usb controllers
<gdarko> when i do "mv *.doc Docs" it fails, why?
<gdarko> "mv: invalid option -- 'P'"
<mvvvv> gdarko, change Docs to Docs/
<fiter> mvvvv:  its working and now its on third step of installation taking long time at this step.
<mvvvv> fiter, good and yes it can be long
<MonkeyDust> mvvvv
<MonkeyDust> mvvvv  +1
<fiter> may be because I have selected Download updates while installing
<mvvvv> fiter, yes
<riadh> hello
<gdarko> mvvvv: thank you!
<CombuderBob> I'm testing out irc notifications, can somebody mention my name in a few seconds?
<kk4ewt> CombuderBob,
<CombuderBob> Nice, it worked. Thanks! :)
<anonV> Hi, when i go to files and try to connect to a server as soon as i type smb:// it appears "This file server type is not recognized"
<MonkeyDust> anonV  try this in your file manager       smb:// [enter]
<kk4ewt> anonV, fapste --sysinfo please
<kk4ewt> fpaste -sysinfo please
<apurv> I need help with "DevHelp"
<kk4ewt> what is DevHelp
<apurv> the Gnome https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Devhelp/
<jcd> I have a problem with the Dash.  When I open, say LibreOffice, the icon correctly shows that I have a doc open.  But, when I open a "terminal" I end up with two "terminal" icons on the dash. Why is that?
<mvvvv> jcd, are you sure this is the same terminal app ?
<jcd> It never used to be a problem. Only now with 16.10 is it a problem
<kk4ewt> sorry wrong channel
<apurv> DevHelp is a documentation reference application for GTK Toolkit, developed by Gnome
<kk4ewt> apurv,  sorry i was thinking a different OS
<craptalk> i am running on ubuntu-gnome 16.04, and my hibernation is not working when i am trying to backup from it
<craptalk> it leaves blank screen
<enrico__> ciao
<craptalk> and i gotta hard restart it
<craptalk> i read from the ubuntu forum, it also happened to them
<craptalk> is it the OS? and the typical laptops that have this issue also coming from different brand
<craptalk> does the usual ubuntu OS, having the same issue?
<mvvvv> craptalk, I believe this is something you can solve by changing the "wake up on" options in your bios
<craptalk> mvvvv, i am looking into it
<craptalk> gotta read first
<flux242> hi, I've managed to install nvidia drivers on my intel/nvidia notebook. It took time to find a workaround for the nvidia 'black screen after boot' bug and in the end the glmark2 (which also segfaults with nvidia) I got score 350 which means no hw acceleration. Do I need additional tweaks or this is what nvidia offers for my GC which is geforce 610m
<flux242> the intel scores 1300-1500
<BluesKaj> !qptimus | flux242
<BluesKaj> optim!us
<flux242> you were trying to say?
<BluesKaj> I'll try once more
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<flux242> so?
<craptalk> mvvvv, i did not find wake up setting on my BIOS
<BluesKaj> I see, so we have attiitude , do we,...ok nm ..you can research it yourself, flux242
<mvvvv> craptalk, what is your mother board ?
<craptalk> mvvvv, how to check?
<ioria> craptalk, sudo dmidecode -t 2
<tarball> hello, I've recently made a system check with 'Checkbox' tool, and seen that it produces test report in 'xlsx' format. can someone explain to me why this MS Windows format is chosen in a FOSS system?
<mvvvv> craptalk, sudo dmidecode -t 2
<tarball> It was so far from possibility for me that I first thought it was an irrelevant hacked file
<bekks> tarball: Because the developer of that application chose that format.
<tarball> bekks, and how can he do so? and why is it enough reason for that format to appear in a FOSS system?
<bekks> tarball: Thank god he/she lives in country which doesnt tell you which format to choose when developing software.
<MonkeyDust> tarball  you should ask the developer why he made that choice
<craptalk> mvvvv, you wanna know product name?
<mvvvv> or bios name
<tarball> bekks, what are you defending to me as a volunteer of a supposedly FOSS OS ?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  paste the output here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> tarball: And since xlsx is an extension Office Open XML SpreadsheetML File Format, I dont see a problem, honestly.
<craptalk> Manufacturer: LENOVO
<craptalk> 	Product Name: Toronto 5B1
<bekks> tarball: And maybe you should drop your attitude, btw.
<tarball> bekks, what is my "attitude"?
<BluesKaj> it must be the weekend :-)
<bekks> tarball: Something that I wont read any further. *plonk*
<tarball> I am discussing with you. or am I discussing 'undiscussable' things in your view?
<tarball> bekks no surprise
<MonkeyDust> tarball  it's more 'indiscussable', because we don't know the dev's motives
<CombuderBob> Safety of passwordless keyring in Seahorse?  Articles says I can but its unsafe as "anybody" can read it. I have encrypted disk and manual login, could somebody elaborate on the security risk?
<tarball> MonkeyDust should I answer this?
<tarball> is a FOSS environment determined by that single developer?
<craptalk> http://pastebin.com/BY45E2Lu
<dannyLopez> Hi. o/
<craptalk> mvvvv, that is my motherboard info
<MonkeyDust> tarball  take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SemiNus> hi
<mvvvv> craptalk, sorry I can't find bios manual on this product. the option to look after are "wake up on ... keyboard ... lan ...."
<tarball> and he says above 'office open XML..' not to say MS office..nice
<tarball> ms is too blatant
<SemiNus> may I please ask, how to get Java Applets to work in chromium-browser (Chrome)
<SemiNus> I installed Ubuntu from new yesterday, so it's kind of a fresh install
<SemiNus> I searched for all that is named "java" in apt-cache but it's too much
<SemiNus> what do I need?
<tarball> it is not offtopi
<tarball> c
<tarball> I am talking about a piece of software
<tarball> which produces an ms-windows excel format
<Guest40666> guys i have ubuntu mate on my laptop and i installed the plasma desktop enviroment and i have some issues some windows dont have title bar and bottons to close maximize etc can someone help em with this problem?
<MonkeyDust> tarball  what's your question, exactly?
<BluesKaj> Guest40666, is plasma-workspace installed ?
<Guest40666> tarbal the windows excel format its displayed wen you save a file on libre ofice you can select format and extension from that list
<Guest40666> yes i installed plasma-workspace
<tarball> how can an MS Windows Excel format be the choice format for a supposedly FOSS system? MonkeyDust, that's what I ask. there is ods, there is csv, if you have to.
<tarball> what comes next? adobe formats in a -from-out-of-nowhere graphics program?
<MonkeyDust> tarball  ok, that question is not for this channel ... type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> xlsx in an extension of the Office Open XML SpreadsheetML File Format, still.
<ducasse> tarball: that is a topic for discussion, not a support question. try #ubuntu-discuss
<tarball> office, but not open or libre office
<tarball> see the file specs, it says Microsoft Excel, not open anything
<bekks> So take it to #ubuntu-discuss
<MonkeyDust> tarball  this channel is aimed at 'how to make things work'
<Guest40666> guys i dont have title bars on windows when i open them on plasma desktopenv
<tarball> not a problem. it is highly indicative for the state of things how some responses came to my question, though..it might have been just that if I'd asked it in a semi-OS app forum
<okwaho> hi everyone
<eightfold> i'm kind of freaking out on ubuntu mate here
<eightfold> basic stuff like multi monitors is _not_ working well
<eightfold> will ubuntu or ubuntu gnome handle this betteR?
<Guest40666> i have 2 monitors installed on ubuntu mate and works verry good
<eightfold> Guest40666: i don't know what you did to have that working. but my 1920x1200 monitor is running at 1366x768
<eightfold> even though it says its on 1920x1200
<tarball> the way you react is even not compatible with FOSS, where the OS is owned by the users, too, who are often contributors in different ways..this channel was different only a few years back. don't think that's overlooked
<elias_a> eightfold: At least you would get better answers on this channel using Ubuntu. Mate is not in the scope of support here.
<eightfold> and when i disconnect the external monitor, the panels do not come back om my laptop display
<Guest40666> because you need all monitors to be as same resoulution
<eightfold> Guest40666: well, that is exactly the kind of desktop environment retardation i'm talking about :)
<mernilio> Greetings fellow linux friends! :)
<tarball> windowsization of ubuntu underway
<ouroumov_> elias_a, huh, Ubuntu MATE is an official derivative, therefore it is within the scope of support.
<mernilio> I said hi FELLOW LINUX FRIENDS!
<ouroumov_> Guest40666, no you don't.
<elias_a> ouroumov_: It has been repeated on this channel again and again that Mate is not supported on this channel.
<tarball> mernilio, dream on
<MonkeyDust> mernilio  hi, this is the ubuntu support channel, ask you ubuntu question
<mernilio> you can answer me! ..
<ouroumov_> elias_a, so what, the topic is lying?
<mernilio> Hi MoneyDust
<mernilio> Dont underestimate my power!
<mernilio> of talking with capitals! :-P
<elias_a> ouroumov_: Perhaps I have got it all wrong. Thanks for correcting!
<mernilio> im a kick ass dude also .. beside that! :-)
<MonkeyDust> mernilio  stop
<elias_a> ouroumov_: I have thought Mate is not an official derivative...
<ouroumov_> elias_a, you're correct that say, if someone installs debian, then MATE on top of it, it's not supported. But Ubuntu MATE is an official derivative since release 15.04 I think.
<mernilio> I cant stop being a numero uno guy? Thats what i am!
<ouroumov_> eightfold, maybe try and use xrandr to manually set up your displays.
<elias_a> ouroumov_: Oh - it is such a new thing... no wonder I had wrong impression about that. :)
<eightfold> ouroumov_: but what happens if i disconnect the external display from the laptop then? do i have to edit that file again?
<elias_a> eightfold: What is your display setup like?
<ouroumov_> eightfold, I'm not sure. I've used Ubuntu MATE with multiple displays (up to 3) and I've never had this kind of problems.
<mernilio> MoneyDad ... in scandinavian mythology Magnus is the god of arms ... you can give your son that name.
<elias_a> eightfold: Laptop display + the display you talked about?
<Guest40666> i installed kde plasma desktop and i dont have buttons to close minimize and maximize and title bar how to fix that?
<mernilio> Its my name so you can rest assure it is a good name! :-)
<eightfold> elias_a: x220 at 1366x768 with external display connected via displayport. external monitor is 1920x1200
<eightfold> that's it
<mernilio> we all know  your girlfriend are awainging a child.
<ouroumov_> ot | mernilio
<ouroumov_> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elias_a> mernilio: Please take your chitchat elsewhere.
<ducasse> !patience | Guest40666
<ubottu> Guest40666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mernilio> sure ... i could take my chitchat anywhree else... :-)
<elias_a> eightfold: I have a x201 w displayport but I don't have the cable to test it.
<eightfold> elias_a: how are you running now, vga?
<elias_a> eightfold: I have no external at the moment.
<eightfold> ok
<eightfold> lucky you :)
<eightfold> i'm looking at ubuntu gnome
<Guest40666> i installed kde plasma desktop and i dont have buttons to close minimize and m
<eightfold> for something potentially more mature
<Guest40666> i installed kde plasma desktop and i dont have buttons to close minimize and m
<elias_a> eightfold: But I frequently use a projector with VGA and it works ok.
<frenda> Hi
<frenda> I have compiled a software called geant4 by this instruction: http://geant4.web.cern.ch/geant4/UserDocumentation/UsersGuides/InstallationGuide/html/ch02.html
<frenda> it's told to use 'make install'
<frenda> shouldn't it be 'sudo make install'?
<Guest40666> guys can someone help me? i ahve an isus on kde plasma desktop i dont have title bars and buttons
<ducasse> Guest40666: we've heard you, have patience.
<bubbals> hello
<Guest40666> ducasse: ok
<Mac2698> ?
<eightfold> oh, i give up. it's clear this feature is not mature. when i deactivate the external display and go back to my laptop display, the panels that go outside 1920x1200
<eightfold> disappear
<eightfold> would it be possible to install gnome3 from ubuntu mate and have it working ok
<eightfold> or should i start from scratch?
<Lilpenguin> does any one have a the time to help with an ssh question?
<Mac2698> can anyone help me how to enable VPN in linux?
<bekks> Lilpenguin: That depends on your question, feel free to just ask :)
<Lilpenguin> I'm trying to ssh through a router to to my machine at home
<Lilpenguin> doing some virtual cloud stuff
<bekks> Lilpenguin: Did you setup your router accordingly?
<Lilpenguin> but I'm on my neighbors wifi which he has allowed
<Lilpenguin> no I have not since it is my niehbors
<Lilpenguin> Do I have to set up forewarding on the actual router?
<bekks> Lilpenguin: So you have a router and a network at home, and your neighbour does. Correct?
<llutz> Lilpenguin: you could establish a reverse ssh-tunnel from your machine at home to the remote site. needs you being at home, once
<Lilpenguin> My niehbor owns the router
<Lilpenguin> I cannot really ask him to open the ports
<Lilpenguin> I would like 5901 and 22
<Lilpenguin> for vnc and ssh
<Lilpenguin> Reverse tunnel?
<Lilpenguin> llutz what does this entail?
<llutz> Lilpenguin: yes, that establishes a connection from your home-machine to your remote-host, which can be used t the way back. Needed if you cannot reach home-machine from WAN
<Lilpenguin> I need to establish a vnc session to the server which is at home
<Lilpenguin> and I need ssh to to get into that
<Lilpenguin> to start the vnc server
<maxxer> hi. I've a XenServer Ubuntu 12.04 VM which is stuck after fsck. I only see filesystems clean but it's stuck there, doing no disk nor network activity...
<Lilpenguin> SOoooooooo
<bekks> Lilpenguin: So you need a remote server, which you can connect to, from being at home.
<Lilpenguin> Ya, but I have that, but the cloud is on the bigger desktop
<Lilpenguin> cloud will be on
<Lilpenguin> The other is a notebook
<luke> hello
<Lilpenguin> so the "cloud" is at home
<llutz> Lilpenguin: maybe more clear https://toic.org/blog/2009/reverse-ssh-port-forwarding/
<Lilpenguin> hello
<Lilpenguin> okay I will check it out
<llutz> Lilpenguin: "corporate firewall" in that site-example is "foreign router" for you. the think you don't have full access to
<llutz> thing*
<Lilpenguin> it hurts my brain
<fiter> I am trying to install ubuntu alongside with ubuntu but but there was errors.
<fiter> I removed the usb stick and again booted from the disk but it is again giving errors.
<Lilpenguin> llutz?
<fiter> not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown- block(1,0)
<llutz> Lilpenguin: yes?
<skinux> How can I get a list of installed applications, excluding libraries?
<anddam> skinux: dpkg
<skinux> What is the exact command?
<Lilpenguin> llutz so I do you know
<Lilpenguin> i need to open a new port to tunnel it back through?
<llutz> Lilpenguin: yes
<lerner> every time I play a mkv file, if the screen makes a hard turn left or right, or a panoramic view is showed, and it turns left or right, horizontal lines are seen. Its an eyesore. Is the reason ubuntu related? Notice that this happens with every mkv file I can think of
<BluesKaj> got ffmpeg ?
<Lilpenguin> llutz it is saying port 2210 is a bad forwarding spec
<llutz> Lilpenguin: typo, most likely. whats the exact command, you typed?
<Lilpenguin> it has my ip but I will change those a bot
<Lilpenguin> bit
<ikonia> lerner: what do you mean the screen takes a hard turn
<lerner> ikonia, the screen turn to the left or right fast
<lerner> turns
<ikonia> the screen turns ?
<Lilpenguin> ssh -R 2210 192.167.0.10:22 192.167.0.12
<lerner> the screen shows, say, north and the turn to show west
<lerner> then turns*
<Lilpenguin> llutz ssh -R 2210 192.167.0.10:22 192.167.0.12
<llutz> Lilpenguin: ssh -R 2210:192.167.0.10:22 192.167.0.12
<ikonia> lerner: I don't know what you mean by "the screen turns"
<lerner> let me find how to reformulate
<llutz> lerner: the video content turns   you mean?
<lerner> llutz, yes
<Lilpenguin> llutz worked now over to the remote?
<llutz> Lilpenguin: it's all explained on the site i gave you. just follow their expamples, but read carefully.
<Lilpenguin> llutz okay
<Kali_Yuga> hi is it possible to run retropie for 14.04? i tried this https://github.com/retropie/retropie-setup/wiki/RetroPie-Ubuntu-16.04-LTS-x86-Flavor for 16.04 but got errors. I was expecting errors since it was for 16.04 but i tried anyway.
<mr_lou> Has anyone reported any "unable to eject disc-drive, ioctl error" recently? Or is it just me?
<bzzz> Hello. someone recommend me Linux mail server? I want to install on my home server.
<anddam> bzzz: what mail server?
<llutz> bzzz: mail on home server is always a limited thin. you'll need a smarthost to send mails to and a receiving mail-server, were fetchmail gets your incoming mails from.
<llutz> thin = thing*
<mcphail> bzzz: I use postfix and dovecot. But it takes a lot of reading to set up properly, and you can expect a lot of mail from a home internet connection to be rejected
<CrazyTux> hello, I forgot my freenode password. How can I get that?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: ask in #freenode
<CrazyTux> ok. I just asked there.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: then wait for a response, it's the weekend so it can take a while
<jcd> Hi, in Ubuntu 16.10, I have a problem with keyboard input. It appears in libreoffice  out-of-order !
<CrazyTux> ok
<jester_> anyone can I ask a question about ISO mounting? if wubi.exe does not exist on your ISO, Does it mean I'm screwed? I'm a newbie on the whole ubuntu thing
<elias_a> jester_: What are you trying to do? Install Ubuntu?
<ducasse> jester_: wubi is dead and not used anymore, it's broken
<jester_> ohhh so it means I just need to do the old burn thing?
<newb|67634> Does anyone know why WIFI only works every other boot on Ubuntu? Very consistent behavior.
<newb|67634> Boot once, doesnt work. Restart, it works. Restart again, it breaks. <-- Repeating
<ducasse> jester_: that would be the best and easiest option, use a dvd or usb
<jester_>  follow up question? if wubi is dead and autorun.inf has this command open=wubi.exe --cdmenu? Do I need to change this? and to what exactly?
<elias_a> jester_: I'd grab an USB stick and use that. Fast and convenient.
<mvvvv> newb|67634, looks like your driver is a funny one. what is your wifi device ? lspci
<elias_a> jester_: Where do you find that?
<newb|67634> i have no idea mvvvv, and the computer in question is currently offline so i cant check
<newb|67634> sorry
<newb|67634> ill be going now
<elias_a> jester_: Please explain what you are trying to do. IMHO you don't need to think about wubi at all.
<ducasse> jester_: just write the image to usb, ignore wubi
<jester_> d
<jester_> it's with the ultimate edition 5.1 I'm trying out distro's for my laptop.. I liked debian already but they say ubuntu is becoming more and more convenient each day so I should give it a try seens I'm still new and choose which is better
<ducasse> jester_: ultimate edition?
<elias_a> jester_: Ultimate edition 5.1 of what?
<jester_> ubuntu ultimate edition 5.1 based on ubuntu 16.04
<elias_a> ducasse: Echo...
<htafdresgi> I have some weird dependency errors, where is says console-setup not configured so I can't install keyboard-configuration, and vice-versa
<elias_a> jester_: What on earth is that? Where did you find it? :O
<jester_> distrowatch.com
<ducasse> jester_: we support ubuntu, not the various derivatives. you need to get help elsewhere
<elias_a> jester_: Please give a link. I want to see what it is.
<elias_a> jester_: Read this. It will help you out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pavlos> seems to be 16.04 with KDE
<jester_> ultimateedition.info/
<jester_> that's the main website
<elias_a> jester_: Don't choose that. Choose stock Ubuntu to begin with.
<jester_> stock ubuntu?
<ducasse> jester_: from ubuntu.com
<jester_> Is it mainly security and can wine windows too?
<Apachez> ehm... why has Trashcan been renamed to Rubbish bin? :)
<ducasse> jester_: 'mainly security'?
<pavlos> jester_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<jester_> well there are those distro whos main is the beauty of their GUI while others give much intent to their security... and I prefer security more than anything
<ducasse> jester_: ubuntu has a proper security team and takes it seriously, all these derivatives usually only use ubuntu's security patches
<jester_> hmmm... okay okay thanks... I'll check that ubuntu stock that elias_a said
<jester_>  then If I like ubuntu stick to it but if not maybe go back to debian afterwards.
<Mr_blonde> Hi all, can someone can help me with virtual box?
<RalphBa> Mr_blonde, whats the problem?
<ducasse> !ask | Mr_blonde
<ubottu> Mr_blonde: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mr_blonde> I've problem with configuring USB adapter. I installed VB extension pack in order to connect external wifi card buf after a few minutes it drops connection
<Mr_blonde> I got tplink wn722n. The system is upgraded, everything works fine on host machine
<gulzar> I intalled ubuntu on friiends laptop, and he never saw ubuntu, never heared linux, except that he needs to learn it. I thought of using ssh to login and configure his system. But its giving me port 22 connection refused. ufw is up, openssh-server was purged and reinstalled, ssh is up. but can't connect
<gulzar> what to do
<RalphBa> Mr_blonde, just dropping connection or loosing the hardware from vm?
<RalphBa> gulzar, same network segment?
<Mr_blonde> Connection losing
<ducasse> Mr_blonde: what's the host and guest running?
<Guest95282> ipforwarding?
<ZoomZoomZoom> Hi everyone! Have troubles configuring rtorrent systemd service. What am I doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/VgakXFVd
<Mr_blonde> ducasse Host is elementary os, VB is parrot OS
<MonkeyDust> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ducasse> Mr_blonde: and neither of those is ubuntu, which we support
<gulzar> Guest95282: what /how?
<gulzar> RalphBa: means?
<Mr_blonde> Elementary is ubuntu based
<Mr_blonde> Actually is nearly the same
<RalphBa> gulzar, are you in the same network or do you try it via inet?
<MonkeyDust> Mr_blonde  it's too different and not supported here
<Mr_blonde> Well... ok
<gulzar> RalphBa: he lives in other state
<Mr_blonde> But You could help me anyways :)
<gulzar> RalphBa: I helped him in installtion via screenshots on whatsapp
<ducasse> Mr_blonde: ask in #elementary
<RalphBa> gulzar, so over inet. so you try to connect to his ip. is his computer directly dialing into inet or going over a router?
<Mr_blonde> Ok, thanks
<hendrickscn> Hi, everyone. I am new here.
<gulzar> RalphBa: there is a router in between
<RalphBa> gulzar, thats the problem
<gulzar> RalphBa: i tried " ssh -p 22 user@ip"
<RalphBa> gulzar, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<DJones> gulzar: Has your friends router been configured to portforward to his computers internal ip address
<RalphBa> gulzar, he needs to forward port 22 of his router to his computer https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forwarding
<DJones> !portforward
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<gulzar> DJones: I am not so good with network and its terminologies
<gulzar> DJones: :(
<gulzar> RalphBa: he knows nothing about computers/tech. Not even what is terminal, what is 'reboot', or bios
<RalphBa> gulzar, its quite simple. imagine his homenetwork as house. the adress just says which hous but not which flat. the receptionist has to forward the stuff to the specific receiver
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  it's hard to give assistance if you don't know the basic terms
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: I know, he don't
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: I am arch user :)
<RalphBa> gulzar, the receptionist is the router and there is an option for port forwarding. he needs to login into his router interface and forward port 22
<gulzar> RalphBa: ok this I can tell him, hope he know his router login/adr
<RalphBa> gulzar, lets assume his network ist 192.168.0.0 then the router might be 192.168.0.1
<RalphBa> gulzar, most routers are accessible via port 80 http
<suid1> Hello All!
<gulzar> RalphBa: ok
<RalphBa> gulzar, login data usually you find on a sticker at the router
<gulzar> ok after login?
<RalphBa> gulzar, but since he lives across the street you may visit him ;)
<elias_a> RalphBa: Hopefully not. :D
<gulzar> RalphBa: he lives like 400km away
<RectalPro> pro
<RalphBa> elias_a, often yes :D
<RalphBa> gulzar, after login depending on the router there is somewhere an menu entry port forwarding
<Rainbowcupcake> I have a question I run 16.04 64Bit LTS Xenial Xerus and GNOME Terminal 3.18.3 did they remove background tab under Edit>Profile Preferences ??
<gulzar> RalphBa: ok
<gulzar> lets tru
<RalphBa> gulzar, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvzFHHDvU8E
<RalphBa> for a netgear
<elias_a> RalphBa: It is called Internet of Thongs. You underestimate security until they bite your butt and electrocute other parts. :P
<m3n3chm0> hi I realized that in xubuntu 16.10 I can't restore the GUI with Ctrl-Alt-F7 any help ??
<ducasse> gulzar: just see the link ubottu gave you, it explains everything
<gulzar> ducasse: ubottu gave me nothing
<RalphBa> elias_a, never would do that myself. but most isps are doing that
<ducasse> !portforward | gulzar
<ubottu> gulzar: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<elias_a> RalphBa: Yes, here too. And it is dangerous. :)
<RalphBa> gulzar, type !portforward
<gulzar> ducasse: thank you
<RalphBa> elias_a, it is just stupid. but after what I experienced with the usual it guys, theres nothing else to expect
<gulzar> RalphBa: will try and see
<gulzar> RalphBa: thank you
<RalphBa> gulzar, ok, much luck (depending on the internet service provider he may also have no public ip, in that case it gets complicated involving calling that guys)
<RalphBa> gulzar, so if you get further problems check for https://www.iplocation.net/public-vs-private-ip-address
<gulzar> RalphBa: ok
<gulzar> RalphBa: thank you
<RalphBa> gulzar, welcome
<gulzar> bazhang: Hello, long long time. Years . How are you?
<elias_a> RalphBa: Nice support attitude you've got. Kudos!
<RalphBa> elias_a, ?
<elias_a> RalphBa: Trying be polite here. :)
<RalphBa> elias_a, ahh, thanks
<et09> 2017 - nvidia or amd?
<RalphBa> elias_a, not often but if I think once I try my best
<gulzar> RalphBa: almost 6yr ago I was ubuntu fan, got bad feeling from this channel. Switched to fedora and its irc was worst. Then on Arch and the people were best there. After so many years this level of support feels good
<elias_a> gulzar: That's why I'm hanging here. :)
<et09> gulzar: ditto, but my main prob was the repos
<et09> arch/ubuntu split right now
<RalphBa> gulzar, I fear you cannot nail this to a distro. it depends on the people
<gulzar> et09: I like the CUDA/nvidia support on ubuntu. Never able to configure nvidia on arch.
<gulzar> RalphBa: yes to people, not the distro.
<et09> it's a little harder
<gulzar> RalphBa: ubuntu is bes for newbies. and my only recommendation to all people want to try linux
<RalphBa> hmm... its about gpus here? OFFTOPIC: do anyone know the best FP64 performance for good price?
<et09> although usually on ubuntu i think i end up doing it from the .run files nvidia gives you, and ditching the ubuntu packages
<ghighiri> ciao
<faLUCE> Hello, I don't want to be polemic with my question, because I'm very grateful to all the Ubuntu's team over the years, but.... what did it happen in the last two years?? The last distros are too much unstable and full of bugs. Why? Is the ubuntu project going to be dismissed?
<RalphBa> most gpus are tied to good FP32 performance, for simulations thats trash
<ghighiri> !list
<ubottu> ghighiri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gulzar> faLUCE: bugs, maybe ubuntu is doing lots of experimentation with one distro all platform
<faLUCE> gulzar: but I did not experienced so many bugs in the past...
<faLUCE> now I'm forced to change the distro
<gulzar> faLUCE: debian?
<OerHeks> faLUCE, give exact examples? this sounds more like a flamewar
<faLUCE> OerHeks: networking, graphics
<gulzar> faLUCE: networking is much better on ubntu I think, lots of support, lots of contributers
<faLUCE> OerHeks: for example, I had kernel panics with a usb dongle, the internal wifi nic doesn't work properly and the screen flickers
<h1n1> hello my ubuntu is intact, and i change much my distribuition.
<OerHeks> faLUCE, and those do not happen in other distros ? you well know usb wifi devices do not all have optimal drivers.
<gulzar> faLUCE: kernel panicks, I only got them on fedora 16 untable beta. or while messing with KVM
<faLUCE> anyway, I don't want to make a flamewar. I just wonder what is the status of the project
<gulzar> faLUCE: its going good, backed by a millionare
<faLUCE> OerHeks: but I use ubuntu since some years, and never had so many problems
<gulzar> I wish I can have HUD on arch
<faLUCE> ok, I had to tune many things (which is normal in linux), but never had so big problems with networking, graphics etc.
<OerHeks> faLUCE, so what distro runs RTL8188CUS fine?
<gulzar> faLUCE: happens sometimes, last month after Arch udpate X stopeed working, have to revert and wait for a weak
<OerHeks> don't blame the ubuntu project on 1 piece of flaky hardware
<faLUCE> OerHeks: in fact I don't know. I only know that in the past I had no problems with wifi. I'm not BLAMING ubuntu project, I only wander what is the reason for that
<gulzar> faLUCE: stick with LTS?
<faLUCE> OerHeks: with graphic card I had many problems too
<faLUCE> <gulzar> faLUCE: stick with LTS?  <-- what do you mean?
<gulzar> so what are you using now?
<faLUCE> gulzar: I use 6.10 with 4.0.22 kernel
<gulzar> faLUCE: LTS-> long term support AKA LTE versions
<gulzar> faLUCE: that's what I put on people who wants ubntu only for work and no hassle during updates
<faLUCE> gulzar: do you mean that I should use LTS?
<gulzar> faLUCE: if so many problems with new OS, stick with LTS
<faLUCE> gulzar: which release?
<OerHeks> faLUCE, time to do updating, 16.10 comes with 4.8
<faLUCE> 6.04 ?
<faLUCE> OerHeks: do you mean 4.8 kernel?
<gulzar> try upgrade complete system also
<h1n1> install package .deb from dpkg. good luck for you. my Ubuntu have interface LXDE and app of the  Kali.
<gulzar> i3 here
<OerHeks> faLUCE, what do you not understand?
<bekks> h1n1: So you are using Kali?
<faLUCE> gulzar: I'm a bit frightened before doing a complete upgrade... I'll do that only in desperationg, when I can't get out of networking problems
<bekks> HWE ships Kernel 4.8.0 for 16.04 as well.
<MonkeyDust> h1n1  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<faLUCE> OerHeks:  faLUCE, time to do updating, 16.10 comes with 4.8  <--- do you mean 4.8 kernel?
<faLUCE> Ok
<gulzar> yes
<faLUCE> I downloaded 3 days ago 16.10 and I got 4.0.39 + 4.0.22 kernels
<bekks> OerHeks: faLUCE: on 16.04: sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<faLUCE> OerHeks: but my first thought is: what is the status or RTL8188CUS on 4.8 kernel?
<onicrom> hi all, ubuntu 12.04 here... just updated my kernel and it seems the header/src files are missing. files in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-109-generic point to ../linux-lts-trusty-headers-3.13.0-109/sound BUT that trusty-headers dir doesnt exist! this seems to be the only version that is missing the linux-headers-3.13.0-109 (non-generic) src dir
<bekks> !12.04 | onicrom
<ubottu> onicrom: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<OerHeks> faLUCE, how odd, no 4.8 kernel ?
<onicrom> bekks: what am i looking at?
<bekks> wow :)
<OerHeks> faLUCE, explain this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes#Linux_kernel_4.8
<MonkeyDust> onicrom  tip: instead of struggling with 12.04, better upgrade ... 12.04 will be !eol in a few weeks from now
<bekks> onicrom: Isnt it time to update soon, since 12.04 is quite old - but still supported.
<onicrom> MonkeyDust: thats not very helpful
<onicrom> it is still supported
<onicrom> we are upgrading
<onicrom> but not now
<onicrom> and i need this resolved i cant just upgrade a prod system because of this
<faLUCE> OerHeks: I simply downloaded the image from Lubuntu website, and the provided kernel was 4.0.22 + 4.0.39
<faLUCE> maybe the problem is L-ubuntu
<bekks> faLUCE: And now just run the command given.
<bekks> faLUCE: Lubuntu uses the same packages as Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<faLUCE> bekks: you gave a command for 16.04
<bekks> faLUCE: I did.
<faLUCE> I'm using 16.10
<bekks> faLUCE: And the command is almost the same for 16.10, just search for the linux image hwe package.
<user_32> this is BR for here
<faLUCE> bekks: ok,  but I still wonder: what is the status or RTL8188CUS on 4.8 kernel?
<faLUCE> *OF
<bekks> faLUCE: Take a look at the official kernel changelog for 4.8
<faLUCE> bekks: ok
<OerHeks> status of that 8188cus is the same crappy driver as a year ago, not a kernel issue.
<bekks> I second OerHeks.
<OerHeks> and you have kernel 4.8, else you did something yourself..
<OerHeks> So, what is the status of Ubuntu Project?
<faLUCE> OerHeks: then, on windows there are same issues with the same NIC?
<faLUCE> or similar issues?
<bekks> faLUCE: The chipset stays crappy, yes.
<OerHeks> nice try, i'll ignore you now.
<faLUCE> I'm not polemic, I'm trying to understand
<bekks> faLUCE: Windows is irrelevant for this channel.
<faLUCE> because it appears strange to me that a network card has so many issues.
<bekks> faLUCE: It is a RTL chipset. They are crappy for decades, which is a well known "feature".
<ducasse> faLUCE: that chipset should not be used for anything relating to computing.
<faLUCE> it could be easily what you say, but I want to understand better
<faLUCE> bekks: ducasse but it seems that it's quite common
<bekks> faLUCE: And its still crappy.
<ducasse> i wanted to use a stronger word, but yes.
<ducasse> faLUCE: the reason it is common is that it is cheap. a lot of people buy cheap stuff, with no thought about quality.
<user____3> hi
<faLUCE> [sabato 25 febbraio 2017] [17:53:13 CET] <faLUCE> bekks: I see. So, in order to have a workaround for that, should I buy a good usb dongle and disable the PCI internal one?
<faLUCE> [sabato 25 febbraio 2017] [17:53:48 CET] <faLUCE> I use a mini-pc, so I can't access to PCI stuff
<bekks> faLUCE: I'd second that, yes.
<faLUCE>  bekks: I see. So, in order to have a workaround for that, should I buy a good usb dongle and disable the PCI internal one?
<faLUCE> I use a mini-pc, so I can't access to PCI stuff
<donofrio> what commands can I type to get the grub2 loader to boot a windows usb stick?
<bekks> faLUCE: I did answer your question, already.
<faLUCE> bekks: could not read your answer due to connection problems
<bekks> 0225 180252 < bekks> faLUCE: I'd second that, yes.
<ducasse> donofrio: try #grub
<faLUCE> bekks: ok, I'll do that
<OerHeks> donofrio, os-prober should detect your windows
<ducasse> faLUCE: if you can replace the internal one somehow, get an intel one
<dont> Hi to all. Who can help me with lineage 2 interlude installation?
<MonkeyDust> !find lineage
<ubottu> File lineage found in aevol, docbook-defguide, gramps, linux-doc, linux-headers-3.4.0-4-goldfish, linux-headers-4.8.0-22-generic, linux-headers-4.8.0-22-lowlatency, linux-headers-4.8.0-26-generic, linux-headers-4.8.0-26-lowlatency, linux-headers-4.8.0-27-generic (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lineage&mode=&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<alkisg> I think it's a game not a package :)
<OerHeks> dont, is this a windows game/wine ?
<OerHeks> dont, see https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9115 or join #winehq for help
<Menzador> Or #playonlinux if you use PlayOnLinux
<dont> join #wineh
<dont> ty.
<anddam> ah here it is in mldonkey-server, the rules have only  --enable-gui=newgui2 --enable-directconnect --disable-magic --disable-fasttrack
<anddam> so no upnp option
<anddam> luckily enough I'm smart enough to not try and build the package just for that
<bekks> Instead you jusr setup minidlna?
<nvdrivers> hey all, i have run into a bit of trouble, looks like my nvidia driver modules are not properly installing
<bekks> Why not? And how do you install them?
<nvdrivers> first ran into an issue after trying to install the latest cuda package from nvidia, cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64.deb
<nvdrivers> which wanted to install nvidia-375
<nvdrivers> i was on nvidia-367.15
<nvdrivers> ive tried to purge and reinstall, but after reboot i get "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with NVIDIA driver. Make sure that latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."
<OerHeks> nvdrivers, don't use the cuda package from nvidia, told you hours ago. upgrade to 16.10 for cuda 8
<bekks> And is it installed and running?
<bekks> Ah.
<nvdrivers> OerHeks: yes, I have removed this package though, im trying to install the old drivers
<nvdrivers> i will upgrade to 16.10
<nvdrivers> but as it stands i fear that will bring more problems, and possibly not fix this issue
<nvdrivers> i'd rather do a fresh install of 16.10
<nvdrivers> right now i need cuda and the drivers working, as something needs delivered at work
<nvdrivers> http://guanghan.info/blog/en/my-works/building-our-personal-deep-learning-rig-gtx-1080-ubuntu-16-04-cuda-8-0rc-cudnn-7-tensorflowmxnetcaffedarknet/
<nvdrivers> i followed these steps for the original setup
<nvdrivers> or these https://yangcha.github.io/GTX-1080/
<nvdrivers> which used nvidia cuda_8.0.27_linux.run for cuda, but drivers were from ppa
<nvdrivers> that worked fine
<pavlos> nvdrivers, I was able to install cuda 8 on 16.04 (d/l the deb file from nvidia site, apt update, then apt install cuda, took long time but all went ok
<nvdrivers> pavlos: that's what i did
<nvdrivers> download deb, dpkg -i ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64.deb
<nvdrivers> but then it wanted to update the driver
<nvdrivers> after that ive been unable to load any nvidia driver
<pavlos> nvdrivers, I dont have the gtx-1080, I have a 550Ti, I can look up which driver is using
<nvdrivers> it doesn't have anything to do with the card
<nvdrivers> it looks like the module isn't even being loaded
<nvdrivers> or installed properly
<OerHeks> so with 16.04 without kernel 4.8 and your cuda8 you will miss essential kernel hooks.
<pavlos> nvdrivers, mine uses 375.26
<nvdrivers> OerHeks: it worked fine before
<nvdrivers> has cuda changed requiring hooks that are not available in 4.4
<nvdrivers> since 8.0.27
<nvdrivers> between there and the current 8.0.61
<nvdrivers> which afaik isn't available from ppa, only 8.0.44
<nvdrivers> in short, i want to try diagnose and fix the problem, deliver this stuff to boss... then re-provision the machine with 16.10
<nvdrivers> all i can seem to load is "nvidiafb" there's no other loadable nvidia kernel module
<nvdrivers> did that pastebin work?
<OerHeks> nvdrivers, i guess you understand your support issue is invalid.
<nvdrivers> find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name \*.ko | grep nvidia
<nvdrivers> im just trying to track down what is blocking "apt install nvidia-367" from working
<nvdrivers> those drivers were working fine
<nvdrivers> and i cant seem to find anything in the logs, there are no errors or warnings
<nvdrivers> http://pastebin.com/yb8B6DWw
<nvdrivers> that's all I see
<pavlos> nvdrivers, seems it did not build correctly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24066392/
<nvdrivers> thanks pavlos
<nvdrivers> i dont see any error messages, could there be something in a log?
<nvdrivers> maybe im missing headers or something like that?
<nvdrivers> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgEMZ7YJWHv
<pavlos> nvdrivers, you should have the /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-64-generic/ tree
<nvdrivers> i dont
<nvdrivers> only /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-62-generic/
<nvdrivers> interesting
<bonfire> Howdy (:
<bonfire> Anyone available for some tips?
<bonfire> I've got 16.04 on a laptop that keeps getting ridiculously hot.
<nvdrivers> i have that same problem at home, it has killed my battery also
<bonfire> It's a samsung with dual graphics (intel and ATI)
<nvdrivers> got a new one, wasn't long before it has no capacity to hold charge
<bonfire> The CPU sits at 92 Celsius idle after about 15 minutes.
<bekks> Maybe clean the fans?
<nvdrivers> pavlos: ok looks like installing headers fixed the issue
<nvdrivers> it's a bit strange that there's no error about it!
<bonfire> bekks, windows does not have the same issue.
<nvdrivers> kind of useless
<bonfire> nvdrivers, have you experience with bumblebee? I'm just not sure where to begin
<conan> hello!!!
<nvdrivers> bonfire: i use nvidia-prime
<nvdrivers> but even then it's still hot
<nvdrivers> fan runs louder
<nvdrivers> it's really disappointing
<bonfire> I read somewhere that it may be the GPU running at full bore, but the laptop is configured to use the onboard Intel chipset
<nvdrivers> yeah even when it switch to intel, still hot
<nvdrivers> there's stuff about clock stepping, etc.
<nvdrivers> sadly running windows on the laptop kept the temps and battery drain at healthy levels
<asdf_> hi guys I have a problem
<MonkeyDust> asdf_  let's hear it, in one line
<asdf_> Guys I accidentally deleted my /var/www/html can somebody give me theirs? or give a solution to backup or restore the file?
<bekks> asdf_: Restore is possible only if you created a backup before.
<bekks> asdf_: By default, that directory only contains a index.html - I doubts thats your actual issue.
<asdf_> yes thats my issue
<asdf_> but I do not know what is in that folder
<tomreyn> asdf_: which webserver do you have installed?
<k1l_> asdf_: its your web stuff. that dosnt work with files from someone else
<asdf_> aww, is there a way to create new file
<asdf_> RE: tomreyn I have apache2
<tomreyn> if it's apache, the index.html file is robably part of the apache2-common package
<k1l_> asdf_: just open a texteditor and put the stuff in you want and save the file there
<k1l_> asdf_: that really depends what on what you want or had there
<OerHeks> reinstall apache, done.
<asdf_> What I really want to do is to search for localhost and use DVWA (damn vulnerable web application) and test sql injection but the web page says 404 not found and The requested URL / was not found on this server. Apache/2.4.25 (Debian) Server at localhost Port 80
<asdf_> But I guess that it does not work because I removed my /var/www/html
<OerHeks> you .. hacked yourself?
<asdf_> nope :p
<nvdrivers> OerHeks: seems just installing the linux headers has resolved the problem completely, and that cuda package is playing fine
<nvdrivers> OerHeks: but i will upgrade later
<nvdrivers> strangely i only see one GPU, but that might be a power issue
<pavlos> asdf_, my /var/www/html/index.html ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24066572/
<pavlos> asdf_, size 11321 bytes
<amazoniantoad> I suddenly cannot see 5ghz wireless networks but can still see 2.4ghz. Can someone help me figure out what happened and how to fix this?
<asdf_> Ok thanks. That worked but now, however I want to access the DVWA by searching localhost but it does not show it
<k1l_> asdf_: you need to reinstall that stuff
<asdf_> What stuff?
<k1l_> because you deleted all of it
<k1l_> asdf_: you delete all your websites and stuff that is supposed to work with apache.
<asdf_> k1l_: ok then. how can I reinstall them
<MonkeyDust> asdf_  you don't install websites, you create them
<asdf_> MonkeyDust: I want to use DVWA but it does not load
<bekks> asdf_: What is "DVWA"?
<asdf_> MonkeyDust: it is Damn Vulnerable Web Application used to test sql injections etc.
<pavlos> asdf_, sudo apt install apache2, test with http://localhost/
<bekks> asdf_: Yuou need to install and configure it as the docs of DVWA tell you.
<k1l_> asdf_: asak them how to install and setup their software
<MonkeyDust> ddg finds a few DVWA tutorials
<bekks> Not even a need for asking, their README.md shipped in their download provides a link for an install video. You just need to read...
<pavlos> amazoniantoad, is your network card dual band?
<Jonii> Hello. I installed Ubuntu with more or less default settings, and unfortunately I ended up with Swap
<Jonii> Now I need to figure out a way to disable it
<k1l_> Jonii: comment it in the fstab
<Jonii> Okay. Now, just to be safe, can I check what applications are being put into swap?
<Jonii> Like, worst case scenario is that they'd crash if memory runs out, no?
<tgm4883> Jonii: you'd have to reboot after doing the fstab change
<k1l_> Jonii: that will take effect after reboot
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Why_do_I_need_swap.3F
<k1l_> but if you use swap now, that means it will kill programs next boot if you run out of memory
<tgm4883> Jonii: how much ram do you have?
<Jonii> 8gb
<Jonii> Browsers and office programs for whatever reason keep taking about 5gb of it
<k1l_> well, memory is there to be used.
<Jonii> I wouldn't really mind browsers rather crashing on me than just there not being swap, but I'd want to make sure it's just browsers that crash
<Jonii> The problem is, I do game every once in a while
<tgm4883> Jonii: I wouldn't disable swap
<Jonii> And unless I do with freshly rebooted machine, game ends up being slowed down by swap shenanigans
<Jonii> And you can't seem to get rid of that problem without rebooting the entire machine
<tgm4883> swapoff would
<geogeogeo> hi
<geogeogeo> i need some help
<geogeogeo> i am living in china, i am new user on ubuntu only few hours and i love it
<geogeogeo> but the big china is not letting people to get information for outside, and TOR is blocked as well
<geogeogeo> i have a VPN what i buy and is working then , and pages like google and all what i want, but i wanna to use TAILS and that only use always TOR like a default and only browser
<geogeogeo> so i need some bridges or i dont know ... how i can configurate good UBUNTU and be safe and can navigate free ?
<amazoniantoad> pavlos, yes
<amazoniantoad> pavlos, it worked a week or so ago and now it doesn't
<geogeogeo> if somebody know the steps about how i can make a SAFE Ubuntu who can hide my IP and can navigate free out of china ,please make me know at my email: bakura.osaka@protonmail.com , thank you so much big UbuntuMate community
<tehmal> Guys... its possible to check what program uses my internet and how much?
<roshan> HI Guys
<tehmal> somethinks uses my net in background... and i dont know what! :>
<geogeogeo> hi people, somebody who can help me in China ?
<roshan> Is it possible to add wifi driver for ubuntu 64bit
<roshan> geogeogeo: Yes please
<geogeogeo> thx roshan
<roshan> geogeogeo: please ask.
<geogeogeo> my problem is I am in China , and no way to can navigate out of Chinese pages, even google is censored, facebook, youtube and all this but that is not what is very important for me, what i need to know if is enought safe to can use UbuntuMate for use TOR in china ?
<geogeogeo> because is not working and i buy a PureVPN what yes is working on windows and i can use firefox but same never really hide my IP and that bring me problems even if i enter on google and i start navigate ...
<pavlos> amazoniantoad, this may help ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/183525/how-to-set-wifi-driver-settings-to-prefer-5-ghz-channel-above-2-4-ghz
<geogeogeo> Same i can not use TAILS because is censored and is using TOR like default browser witch is not working without bridges , what same is impossible to found to can jump and navigate out of china
<roshan> geogeogeo: I am not getting your point please elborate it more "TOR"
<roshan> hi eternal-pain
<geogeogeo> TOR is the Free doom Browser in the world and who can hide your IP then i can navigate like i am in another country and not in china
<geogeogeo> is same like Firefox but who the same, without the right bridges, is not working
<roshan> geogeogeo: you can use proxyies for this
<roshan> geogeogeo: you can use proxies for this
<geogeogeo> is impossible to can found or download that in china, somebody can give me thats proxys or send me at email and use them ?
<roshan> geogeogeo: like i am using chrome extension from india
<geogeogeo> because in china all is censored
<geogeogeo> chrome is not working in china
<eternal-pain> hi
<geogeogeo> do you have some proxys bro ?
<roshan> eternal-pain: could you please help me to install ubuntu 64 bit wifi driver ?
<geogeogeo> no more battery on laptop shit ... please send me some proxys at my email bro, at bakura.osaka@protonmail.com
<eternal-pain> roshan, which wifi card/adapter do you use?
<geogeogeo> thank you
<roshan> qualcomm autherous
<roshan> eternal-pain: qualcomm autherous
<eternal-pain> roshan, depending on the chipset you need a specific driver for that. what is the output of "lspci | grep -i network" ?
<roshan> eternal-pain: give me 2 minutes. I'll back eith output
<roshan> eternal-pain: The output is: 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<roshan> eternal-pain:  any solution ?
<eternal-pain> roshan, i just had to search for the package, as i never had an atheros card. seems to work if you just install the driver automatically with jockey
<roshan> NatureShade: can you please help me to find wifi driver for Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042
<OerHeks> roshan, we need the 8 digit hec  ID code
<giuseppe_> hi everyone I have a problem with snd-hda-intel driver audio, can someone help me?
<eternal-pain> roshan, do you use a desktop environment? then jockey should be installed by default
<roshan> eternal-pain:  I have my new lenovo ideapad
<roshan> OerHeks: how can i get this 8 digit code
<OerHeks> lspci -nn | grep Atheros
<OerHeks> i guess it is [168c:0042] >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/780608/network-controller-0280-qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0042-rev-30-wifi-not with driver solution
<eternal-pain> roshan, what is the output of "ubuntu-drivers devices"?
<OerHeks> eternal-pain +1 ---> second last post: driver is included by default in 16.04
<roshan> eternal-pain: I am getting vendor, modalias, driver and driver inthe list
<roshan> eternal-pain: and vendor is NVIDIA Corporation
<eternal-pain> roshan, if it shows you the wifi card, you need the additional driver. you can install it either directly by the package name with "apt install <package>" or automatically with jockey by typing "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<eternal-pain> the nvidia hardware is most likely your graphics card
<roshan> eternal-pain: nope its showing only NVIDIA card
<eternal-pain> then the driver should already be installed
<eternal-pain> what does "iwconfig" say?
<lord-ragnarock> How do I simply download a kernel with apt-get? I did 'sudo apt-get install linux-powerpc-smp' and the new kernel is nowhere to be found in my /boot folder
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: powerpc doesnt use /boot IIRC.
<lord-ragnarock> Ohhhh
<lord-ragnarock> I'm asking cause I use an app called BootX from Mac OS, which requires I copy a kernel and initrd over from the Linux drive
<lord-ragnarock> I currently use 3.2 and would like to experiment with... I think it's 3.16 now?
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: So take a look at the package content, and you will see where the files are being placed.
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: Current kernel is 4.8 :)
<Jonii> Can you add widgets or the like to unity desktop?
<lord-ragnarock> Can you actually compile that for ppc? :)
<k1l_> Jonii: you can add indicators
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: Personally, I never tried, due to lacking PPC hw :)
<lord-ragnarock> Hahaha I see
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: But it works for ARM, which I've tried :)
<k1l_> Jonii: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<lord-ragnarock> If it gives you any ideas, I'm trying to get my graphics card working properly again after an upgrade :p
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: Actually, no :D
<lord-ragnarock> Found out from others last night that fglrx got removed when I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 :(
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: Oh, yeah, ages ago it got removed.
<lord-ragnarock> That sucks :/ I have no clue what to do. It allowed me to use 1920x1080
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: Just use the opensource replacement?
<lord-ragnarock> That's part of the xserver-xorg-video-ati package I think?
<mcphail> !info fglrx trusty
<lord-ragnarock> I've heard and read about it, but can't figure out whether or not my system's even using it :/
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:15.201-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 22866 kB, installed size 102118 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<mcphail> It is in 14.04
<lord-ragnarock> Ohhhh, that explains everything...
<lord-ragnarock> It's not available for PPC
<mcphail> Aah. OK
<lord-ragnarock> !info fglrx precise
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu0.0.1 (precise), package size 51150 kB, installed size 147099 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#What_yaboot_parameters_should_I_use_for_graphics_problems.3F
<lord-ragnarock> That's even weirder :P
<lord-ragnarock> Oh hi again OerHeks :D
<OerHeks> hi lord-ragnarock
<mcphail> Was PPC an official port at the time of precise? If not, ubottu won't know about it
<lord-ragnarock> Good question. No clue
<A_Legit_Cookie> this si the support server, right?
<k1l_> A_Legit_Cookie: this is the ubuntu technical support channel.
<OerHeks> also handy to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<A_Legit_Cookie> Because for some reason my config file is empty and i wanna know if this is a problem or not
<k1l_> A_Legit_Cookie: what config file?
<lord-ragnarock> I'm not very familiar with kernel bootargs. What exactly would 'radeon.modeset' do?
<A_Legit_Cookie> the Ubuntu MATE config
<OerHeks> lord-ragnarock, those options disable DKMS
<A_Legit_Cookie> is it bad that my Ubuntu MATE config is empty
<bekks> lord-ragnarock: that would set the modeset parameter for the radeon module.
<A_Legit_Cookie> k1l: is it bad that my Ubuntu MATE config is empty?
<OerHeks> long time i smelled PowerPC
<k1l_> A_Legit_Cookie: i dont know about mate and its configs. was it empty before? what did you do?
<A_Legit_Cookie> i didnt do anything, k1l, this is a fresh install on a Raspberry Pi 3 Model B. i have a 128 GB sd card and i shrank the file system
<A_Legit_Cookie> maybe shrinking the file system has something to do with it?
<bekks> A_Legit_Cookie: How did you shrink the fs?
<A_Legit_Cookie> through the welcome window
<A_Legit_Cookie> that appears when you boot up ubuntu
<bekks> huh?
<A_Legit_Cookie> k1l: do you think shrinking the file system effected it?
<lord-ragnarock> OerHeks, Oh. Hm.
<lord-ragnarock> Not sure what modules are DKMS'd in Ubuntu. I'll give that a shot :)
<OerHeks> A_Legit_Cookie, time to reinstall, use the same partitions
<A_Legit_Cookie> cool, thanks
<A_Legit_Cookie> for the help
<aldam> hi
<nvdrivers> i seem to be having issues getting xorg / lightdm working without the monitor plugged in
<nvdrivers> anyone had experience with this before/
<cfoch-al1> hi
<cfoch-al1> is there an alternative to "localectrl set-locale LANG=C" by just editing a file?
<lkira2437> Hi.
<lkira2437> Hello!!!
<k1l_> hi
<lkira2437> You can see me?
<lkira2437> because I've a problem with my public IP
<chandlerbing> I have a rutorrent client setup with a nginx reverse proxy on a subdomain. I have setup a password verification with nginx but if you to my server and the url with the port number you dont need to put in a password. How can i block that people can go to my domain with port?
<elias_a> lkira2437: I see your writing. :)
<nvdrivers> plaes haelp: kernel: [  672.598432] unity-greeter[5124]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f0bb70469bf sp 00007fff922cad98 error 4 in libc-2.23.so[7f0bb6fb1000+1bf000]
<lkira2437> That's ok...
<lkira2437> @elias_a
<lkira2437> elias_a
<lkira2437> #elias_a
<nvdrivers> ok, switching from vnc4server to tightvncserver has improved matters, but i just have a grey screen
<Bashing-om> !tab | lkira2437
<ubottu> lkira2437: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lkira2437> ls compdoc
<lkira2437> ok
<nvdrivers> anyone have experience with lightdm and vnc?
<compdoc> on the unity desktop?
<nvdrivers> yeah
<nvdrivers> ideally
<nvdrivers> i had issues with compiz segfaulting
<nvdrivers> was hoping the latest drivers might fix that
<compdoc> dont think its possible, unless something has changed recently
<nvdrivers> ah
<compdoc> you need a 2d desktop
<nvdrivers> i just get a grey screen when i log in
<compdoc> I use mate
<nvdrivers> unity no good?
<nvdrivers> i managed to get in with x11vnc or tigervnc
<compdoc> its 3d only, and maybe theres a new way, but its never worked before
<nvdrivers> ive reinstalled lightdm and tightvncserver
<nvdrivers> oh i see
<compdoc> doesnt bother me. Mate and x2go are the perfect combo
<nvdrivers> the grey desktop is disconcerting
<nvdrivers> i see people suggesting "user-session=unity-2d"
<compdoc> vnc was great, but always had to make it work manually
<compdoc> trial and error
<nvdrivers> i dont get this grey screen, i have a .vnc/xsession
<alkisg> unity-2d doesn't exist since ubuntu 12.10 or so
<k1l_> there is a new one
<nvdrivers> ah
<alkisg> k1l_: a new unity-2d? some link please?
<k1l_> its called low graphics mode
<compdoc> that would be great
<nvdrivers> i can run that over vnc?
<nvdrivers> any tips
<k1l_> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/19/low-graphics-mode-in-unity-7/
<nvdrivers> this grey screen issue is a nightmare
<alkisg> k1l_: are you talking about unity with less eye candy? That still requires compositing etc, so it's a no go...
<alkisg> gl
<nvdrivers> not sure how x11vnc worked, although it seemed to be just forwarding the lightdm framebuffer
<nvdrivers> tigervnc also got me to the lightdm greeter
<alkisg> It might be workable for VMs, but e.g. not over the network, so it's nothing like unity 2d
<nvdrivers> had animations etc.
<nvdrivers> at least when you switch users at the login screen
<k1l_> i dont know about remote desktop since i dont use that but this linked article talks about it. so read it
<nvdrivers> ok, so i get a nice login screen with tigervnc
<nvdrivers> but when i log in, it's openbox
<alkisg> Don't use vnc, use x2go for remote logins
<alkisg> It needs special setup, and vnc viewers don't bother to properly setup the desktop
<alkisg> *servers
<nvdrivers> kernel: [ 1733.136740] lightdm[8894]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ff039c2db96 sp 00007ffdfa4e9e28 error 4 in libc-2.23.so[7ff039ba3000+1bf000]
<nvdrivers> that's what happens when i log in with unity/ubuntu desktop
<onla> I'm trying to install https://github.com/allan-simon/linthesia but in the dependencies it mentions I need  librtmidi-dev, but when I execute apt-get install librtmidi-dev, it says that it needs 192MB and that it needs to remove lubuntu-desktop and wine for example. What?? I need both of them I think
<onla> for other things
<alkisg> onla, put the whole output to pastebin; it might e.g. be pulling jack and wanting to uninstall pulseaudio etc
<Mr-Frog> I've been trying to use gnome-software without success. Entering a query in the seachbar or clicking on the "Installed" or "Updates" tab just leads to  an infinite loading symbol.
<onla> http://sprunge.us/YBCH
<onla> i'm using wine-staging, but that's pretty much the whole wine
<alkisg> Yeah it conflicts with libjack-jackd2-0
<OerHeks> Mr-Frog, just be patient? or install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter
<Mr-Frog> It has been loading for a good 15 minutes. I'll try synaptic
<onla> alkisg: do you know if there is some workaround that I don't need to uninstall bunch of stuff (and preferably not download 194MB)
<alkisg> Mr-Frog: I think you need to run apt-get update one time for it to work
<anddam> what's this askubuntu answer doing with multi-user.target ?
<anddam> http://askubuntu.com/a/79682
<alkisg> onla: in my ubuntu-mate + stock wine,  libjack-jackd2-0 can be uninstalled by without anything else getting removed. Sorry I don't know about lubuntu/wine-staging
<k1l_> anddam: mulltiusertarget is the extlogin
<k1l_> *textlogin
<Mr-Frog> synaptic seems to work much better, thank you.
<OerHeks> Mr-Frog, have fun
<Mr-Frog> :D
<onla> alkisg: oh ok. Here apt-get remove libjack-jackd2-0 wants to remove 262MB of things.
<thermos> Hi, I just made a bootable Ubuntu USB using Rufus, and it won't boot on either of my PCs.  Is there a common error here?  I followed the instructions carefully.
<onla> oh lol, there is a linthesia package in repos
<nvdrivers> so there's no way to use ubuntu-desktop over vnc, i see people doing it on EC2 instances
<nvdrivers> this is very strange
<nvdrivers> ?
<Bashing-om> thermos: Did you verify the .iso integrity ( md5sum ) ?
<thermos> no i did not
<bekks> nvdrivers: there are ways, VNC is just horribly insecure.
<thermos> i just d/l'd it from ubuntu site and ran Rufus
<bekks> nvdrivers: Insecure. a mess when setting up, a mess when using it.
<nvdrivers> what alternatives are there?
<nvdrivers> this is on a private network so security is not a huge issue
<bekks> nvdrivers: x2go, as you've already been told.
<nvdrivers> i have been? sorry
<nvdrivers> huge apologies, did not see that
<nvdrivers> that can be used with ubuntu desktop?
<pavlos> nvdrivers, I use nomachine for remote desktops
<thermos> bashing-om:  how does one do that?
<nvdrivers> pavlos okay, thanks
<nvdrivers> x2go has a good windows client?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | thermos
<ubottu> thermos: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<thermos> thanks.  i will check that out.
<anddam> k1l_: ah ok, from old sysvinit thought the multi user was runlevel 3 or the like
<anddam> so "standard"
<OerHeks> nvdrivers, it is all there , http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php
<anddam> k1l_: so I was wrong disabling lightdm unit
<nvdrivers> thanks, i was there but hit a page where it wasn't so clear re windows
<anddam> why the --force when enabling multi-user.target?
<k1l_> if you want only konsole login, yes
<nvdrivers> let's give this a shot
<k1l_> no need to.
<anddam> not konsole, I'd like no Xorg at all
<anddam> but you didn't mean KDE's konsole, did you?
<k1l_> no, i didnt mean the kde program.
<OerHeks> konsole/tty1/terminal
<Bashing-om> anddam: Boot to terminal systemd ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' But then it is on you to enable any and all services that depend on the GUI that you need .
<anddam> Bashing-om: sorry, I didn't quite understand what you just wrote
<Bashing-om> Ya want to boot to terminal ( no GUI ) then ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' will do that . but many services will not be enabled .
<masm> On Ubuntu 16.04, I can't play any .mp4 files or any video file in Firefox. Whenever I try to open one, I get this and nothing else happens: http://i.imgur.com/FvYex2Vl.jpg
<masm> Can someone tell me on how to play a mp4 file in the browser?
<anddam> Bashing-om: I don't get where shold I use ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target '
<masm> I would appreciate it greatly
<anddam> is that a kernel parameter?
<anddam> should*
<masm> ofcourse youtube and vimeo work fine
<k1l_> anddam: yes. in the kernel line on grub
<masm> but a direct video file link does not play
<masm> k1l_, can you help? you must know something
<OerHeks> masm, did you install restricted extras??
<masm> OerHeks: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<anddam> k1l_: ah ok, is it any different than using set-default with systemctl?
<masm> OerHeks: yes i have installed that and the ones for xubuntu as well. still no solution
<anddam> Bashing-om: ^
<k1l_> no
<Bashing-om> anddam: Oh . sorry .. boot to grub menu , 'e' key and edit the linux line . This what you have in mind ?
<anddam> Bashing-om: I want a permanent setup, set-default seems just fine
<anddam> it's a headless home computer
<alkisg> masm: what's the output of `file /path/to/mp4` ?
<masm> alkisg, literally that command or do i need to annex a mp4 file?
<alkisg> Put the mp4 you're trying to play, there
<OerHeks> masm, then what is in that mp4? mp4 is just a container.
<masm> alkisg: i don't have the mp4 on my system
<nvdrivers> hmm x2go wants to use plasma
<masm> alkisg: firefox can't play them in the browser
<nvdrivers> i was hoping it would work with unity
<masm> alkisg: all mp4s work in vlc
<nvdrivers> plasma did complain about opengl 2.0
<alkisg> masm: I just wanted to see if it's a supported codec; you could download it if it's not too big
<masm> alkisg: the problem is that firefox can't play .mp4 files, vlc and everything play them finely
<alkisg> They use different libgs
<alkisg> *libs
<alkisg> And my firefox can play my .mp4 files...
<alkisg> So I wanted to see what codec is your mp4 using...
<masm> alkisg: this problem isn't just about mp4
<masm> any video format does not play in firefox
<masm> i have installed restricted-extras but still no solution, could quicktime fix it?
<masm> please note that youtube and everything else works, its just that a direct link to some .mp4 or .avi does not work, firefox does not play it
<A1Gard> Hi
<alkisg> masm: so, `firefox /path/to/avi` doesn't work for you, right?
<thermos> the MD5 sums are the same.
<masm> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> masm, do you have any videos shipped by ubuntu? locate ogv | grep ogv$ | grep /usr/share
<masm> alkisg: actually there's something called browser-plugin-vlc, let me install it and see what happens
<alkisg> The firefox support is embedded
<alkisg> It doesn't need vlc or anything to play videos...
<thermos> bashing-om:  the checksum is good.
<tehmal> Guys! I've problem... my Ubunty have virus "VIsta"... help,. https://s17.postimg.org/3z1fv1bcv/Zrzut_ekranu_z_2017_02_25_22_15_55.png
<alkisg> thermos: are you currently in ubuntu?
<thermos> no, windows 7
<thermos> i want to boot into ubuntu from a usb drive to fix a dead win7 installation and put an ubuntu partition on it.
<OerHeks> tehmal, and where should we look for you vista virus?
<alkisg> thermos: OK, just wanted to tell you to quickly test the usb stick in a virtual environment, e.g. with kvm
<tehmal> OerHeks: 42gb/45gb of "/" -.-
<masm> OK alkisg looks like you were wrong, a simple installation of browser-plugin-vlc now plays all video files in the browser
<masm> i should have googled more
<tehmal> i clear /var/logs and /temp but...not specialy help :>
<thermos> does kvm work w/ windows?
<OerHeks> tehmal, so you call it a vista virus, funny
<A1Gard> hi every body i have question about publish software in ubuntu offical repom
<alkisg> masm: nice, except that videos play fine here, and I don't have that plugin: $ dpkg -l browser-plugin-vlc  dpkg-query: no packages found matching browser-plugin-vlc
<A1Gard> can anyone help me?
<riadh> hell
<tehmal> OerHeks: yes, when im going to school at PCs was intall "W Vista" and usualy at "C:/" be... 2~3% free space
<tehmal> and size of C:/ was exacly 45gb
<riadh> quit
<riadh> exit
<tehmal> OerHeks: i typed sudo rm /var/logs/* -R && sudo rm /tmp/* but not help... only lose around 2-3 gig =C
<OerHeks> uh oh, don't empty the log folder like that ...
<OerHeks> not all logs will be recreated.
<tehmal> OerHeks: i do it wrong?
<OerHeks> and removal of /tmp/,.. i have never done this in years. no need to.
<OerHeks> sudo apt autoremove # this should clean up stuff, and check your /home/  folder for big logs
<rond_> Hello! Why if I do "export M2_HOME=/home/kamil/maven/apache-maven-3.3.9" having opened terminal in some directory and then open second terminal in another directory, then "echo $M2" prints nothing?
<tehmal> OerHeks: izi... 400gb free at /home/... idk where are logs at home
<momken> rond_: echo $M2_HOME
<rond_> momken: in another terminal then i've set it - prints nothing
<tehmal> OerHeks: but why only 2gb is left ?!
<tehmal> OerHeks: at Ubu partition?
<momken> It won't in another terminal. Other terminal as another session
<momken> rond_: Except you define that export in bashrc or something similar
<transitbot> has anyone installed remix os alongside ubuntu?
<thermos> ok, what would keep my bootable USB from being seen as bootable by 2 different computers?
<OerHeks> tehmal, hit ctrl + h for hidden files. if there are no big logs, idk.
<Xundres> hi
<Xundres> How can I create a tray icon for an app?
<Xundres> (the app is whatsappweb)
<rond_> momken: so: export ... works only for current session (terminal), if I want to make it persistent then i should modify the  /usr/environment file?
<alkisg> thermos: when you insert the usb stick to your windows, do you see files like vmlinuz, syslinux etc inside it?
<alkisg> thermos: also, the computers you're using now, are they uefi or legacy bios?
<momken> rond_: You can modify /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc or ~/.bashrc (if I remember correctly)
<papito> hi, im new using ubuntu mate
<papito> and my mouse in teeworlds dont work, the pointer gets stuck at the left upper corner
<thermos> alkisg, they are bios.  yes, such files are there
<momken_> hi
<momken> hihi
<momken> 1
<alkisg> thermos: try using https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ to directly burn the iso to the stick, without rufus
<thermos> alkisg, ok, i will try that.  thanks.
<alkisg> np
<stratocastorNM> Hello everyone!!
<stratocastorNM> Anyone here get folding at home working? 16.04?
<sphrak> Hi im having issues with link speed on my nic. all of a sudden I get this in dmesg: https://dpaste.de/g5sE#L and I have changed cables 3 times but it still occurs. ubuntu 16.04 lts
<sphrak> im on kernel 4.4.0-64-generic
<stratocastorNM> So still occurs with all three other cables?
<stratocastorNM> ifconfig show errors?
<sphrak> stratocastorNM: yes, at first I get 1000mbit/s then after a while its downgraded to 100
<stratocastorNM> made cables yourself?
<sphrak> 1 of them it self made, but the other two are factory made and they do work with my other computers at 1000mbit no problem
<alkisg> Does it happen with another kernel? E.g. an older one or a live cd?
<sphrak> so I dont think its the cable tbh, because the only thing Ive changed lately is that I rebooted that computer yesterday to upgrade kernel. havent rebooted since 4th of feburary
<sphrak> and then the issue came about
<sphrak> alkisg: I havent tested that yet
<stratocastorNM> could you show us results of lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<stratocastorNM> ifconfig -a
<stratocastorNM> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<stratocastorNM> lsmod
<stratocastorNM> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<stratocastorNM> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sphrak> stratocastorNM: yes sir, gimmi a sec
<stratocastorNM> too much to paste
<sphrak> stratocastorNM: https://dpaste.de/sFxr#L1,6,33,36,164,182 there u go :)
<keks> hey, i just installed 16.10 on a yoga 900. everything works great! can i enable two-finger scrolling on the touchscreen though? it already works on the touchpad
<keks> unity's multitouch gestures work fine
<stratocastorNM> well shprak, taking a look through, but dont see anything obvious.. Just coneccting straigh to a switch? Or yet, whats the setup?
<stratocastorNM> Try different ports?
<sphrak> stratocastorNM: yes its directly to a HP ProCurve switch, ive tested other ports aswell but it acts the same im afraid -perhaps its dying on me haha
<stratocastorNM> I'd hope not! but possibly..
<sphrak> well ill fiddle around some more, I have other NICs I can try with anyways so.. thanks for taking a look anyways :) if I find any thing significant ill report back
<momken_> test1
<momken_> test2
<sphrak> momken_: test3
<momken_> sphrak, :)) excuse me, I am just comparing Konversation with HexChat
<stratocastorNM> could only find one kind of reference to that sphrak http://serverfault.com/questions/585442/eth0-nic-link-is-down-repeating-message-in-kernel-log
<sphrak> stratocastorNM: hmm interesting im gonna read thru
<stratocastorNM> some other stuff to try sphrak https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177314
<stratocastorNM> sorry, dont have a good answer!
<sphrak> stratocastorNM: ah yes ive used ethtool to determine what link speed I get, I then disocvered dmesgs output hehe oh well
<stratocastorNM> Oh, you're far ahead of me then!!
<keks> hey, i just installed 16.10 on a yoga 900. everything works great! can i enable two-finger scrolling on the touchscreen though? it already works on the touchpad and unity's multitouch gestures work fine on the screen
<keks> (i hope asking again is okay after some time?)
<ikonia> I doubt it
<ikonia> but I don't oknw
<ikonia> don't know
<keks> yeah i just realized that was only 15m
<keks> i'll idle anyway, maybe ask again tomorrow
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> 15m is fine
<ikonia> but I mean I doubt you can do it on the touchscreen
<keks> ohh is see :)
<keks> hm, too bad
<ikonia> you'll need to look at what xorg driver your touch screen can support
<ikonia> probably none
<ikonia> touch screen on linux is quite a narrow window of supported devices,
<keks> oh the touch screen works
<ikonia> but I don't know the full list
<ikonia> keks: thats a good start then
<ikonia> you just need to see if the driver it's using supports multi-touch,
<keks> unity's multitouch gestures work fine
<ikonia> there maybe overlay software if it doesn't (I'm guessing)
<keks> but scrolling doesnt...
<c|oneman> it's pretty amazing when I had a yoga, the touchscreen was great, and the trackpad was trash. HOw can they repeately put out lousy trackpads year after year, and then pull out a great touchscreen, relatively a new concept
<keks> yeah the trackpad is annoying, feels like it sometimes randomly jumps
<momken_> momken hi
<momken_> momken, hi again
<momken> momken_: hello
<k1l_> momken:  momken_  there is #tests
<momken_> k1l_, Ok. thanks
<momken> Thanks, bye
<kaosine> ha that was a good exit message XD
<z3> useful defrag technique: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<RedPenguin> Hey all
<keks> z3: you can make that more efficient using larger block sizes
<RedPenguin> I am trying to find out, for SSL Certificates are they shared via various programs? I added an SSL cert and Chrome is working but ffmpeg, VLC, and others aren't
<keks> RedPenguin: try copying it to /etc/ssl/certs
<RedPenguin> tried but so far everything but Chrome is saying SSL error
<RedPenguin> I was given a p12 file which seems difficult to put on the Linux PC
<RedPenguin> A Windows machine I tried the p12 file on took it immediately, it's just being more difficult on my Ubuntu
<KenLL> Hello.
<KenLL> It appears with the latest update that FULL RBG is enabled by default?
<KenLL> Can anyone confirm?
<KenLL> When I used to reboot I'd type: /usr/bin/xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<KenLL> The screen would go black and then come back with better colors.
<KenLL> Now that line does nothing.
<KenLL> Any devs in here?
<zerorax> hi
<RedPenguin> unless I didn't make the crt file correctly
<pierre_> hello everybody
<RedPenguin> I am not really sure how to take a p12 that contains the Certs and Key together
<zerorax> I'm interested in completely rewriting unity without compositor or fancy effects, but recreating the same APIs and app programming methods for interacting with it. Would anyone be interested in helping with the project? I think there's no reason unity needs to use more than 10-15mb of ram
<KenLL> It appears with the latest update that FULL RBG is enabled by default?
<KenLL> Can anyone confirm?
<KenLL> When I used to reboot I'd type: /usr/bin/xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<KenLL> Now that line does nothing.
<keks> RedPenguin: hang on, gonna search for p12
<tgm4883> !patience | KenLL
<ubottu> KenLL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RedPenguin> keks: thanks, I did do a lot of Googling for myself but I think I have been doing it all wrong
<KenLL> Is the Ubuntu Forum a better place to ask?
<KenLL> I mean is the responsive better there?
<KenLL> I thought the same devs would go there as here.
<k1l_> KenLL: file a bug or ask an answer on launchpad.net
<tgm4883> KenLL: you could wait longer than 3 minutes before asking again. You could also check what updates you did and then look at the changelog
<KenLL> I had big 145 MB update
<KenLL> that was the most recent one.
<tatertots> KenLL: you're saying that with HDMI the ones and zeros coming from the video source were dull and that you had to issue the above mentioned line to get satisfactory color reproduction?.....seems odd
<KenLL> tatertots, I'm saying that I used to type that line every time I booted. The screen would go blank, then come back with much better colors.
<keks> RedPenguin: so I found this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/403174/convert-pfx-to-cer
<KenLL> This line: /usr/bin/xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<KenLL> Now when I type that nothing happens, so I wonder if it's being enabled by default since the latest update.
<keks> do that and put the .cer/.crt file to /etc/ssl/certs
<KenLL> How do I figure out which mode my xrandr is using?
<tatertots> KenLL: you can try to post in the forums but don't be surprised if the post grows dust and mold
<KenLL> tatertots, How come?
<KenLL> tatertots, How come I use HDMI2 instead of HDMI1?
<KenLL> My monitor has only 1 HDMI port.
<KenLL> So why is it using HDMI2?
<keks> KenLL: xrandr --prop
<tgm4883> KenLL: do you have 2 HDMI ports on your video card?
<KenLL> Ah, I'm using RBG Full.
<KenLL> It appears the latest Ubuntu update or kernel update has made it so that RGB FULL is being activated by default.
<KenLL> I used to have to do this manually.
<KenLL> Now what about why my monitor is using HDMI2 instead of HDMI1?
<KenLL> It has just the one HDMI port. My comp has only 1 HDMI port as well.
<tgm4883> KenLL: maybe there is a second one that doesn't have a port on it?
<KenLL> A second what?
<KenLL> 1 HDMI port on the monitor, 1 on the comp.
<prppedro> KenLL: may be there's an onboard and another offboard
<tgm4883> KenLL: HDMI port
<keks> maybe its only accessible through a docking station
<keks> could be a lot of things
<KenLL> It's pretty clear my comp has just 1 HDMI port, and the monitor has just one HDMI port.
<tgm4883> KenLL: right, because video card manufactures have never just not added a second port in order to save money....
<keks> KenLL: hang on, i'll check my crystal sphere
 * tgm4883 isn't sure why it matters
<KenLL> tgm4883, My comp is an MSI Cubi. It has 1 displayport, 1 HDMI port.
<KenLL> That's all.
<prppedro> KenLL: whatever your HDMI configuration is...
<KenLL> It has built-in Intel graphics.
<prppedro> probably there's nothing to do with your problem per se
<KenLL> But I feel I should be using HDMI1, not HDMI2.
<tgm4883> KenLL: does your mini display port show up as HDMI?
<prppedro> Sometimes, my laptop onboard WLAN lists as wlan1 instead of wlan0
<KenLL> You think that's mini display port is HDMI1?
<KenLL> I'll try that display port. One moment.
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I don't think it really matters
<keks> yeah it doesn't matter at all
<tatertots> KenLL: open terminal
<KenLL> Any benefit to using mini display port to HDMI vs HDMI to HDMI?
<prppedro> tgm4883: yep, chances are high it does not...
<tgm4883> but you seem super interested in this, so I'm going to go back to knocking people out and hiding their bodies in dumpsters
<tatertots> KenLL: in terminal>    cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep Out|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> KenLL: press enter share url/link here
<KenLL> tgm4883, I'm trying to maximize the clarity and colors of my screen experience.
<KenLL> http://termbin.com/h3l9
<KenLL> Here is what it says.
<KenLL> Output HDMI2 using initial mode on pipe 0.
<KenLL> Is that optimal?
<keks> yes
<keks> its perfect
<KenLL> Like I say, I used to type RGB = FULL when I rebooted and it made a big difference. Since the latest update I don't notice any difference when I type that
<KenLL> so I assume it's doing it automatically.
<KenLL> keks, http://termbin.com/h3l9
<KenLL> There is the full result for your analysis.
<FMan> off to bed - good night hacking away with your ubuntus!
<tatertots> KenLL: in terminal>    xrandr|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> KenLL: press enter share url/link here
<prppedro> My laptop says there's DP and HDMI despite there's none, really... So, may be your controller supports two HDMI ports, but there's only one wired to HDMI 2 slot
<keks> KenLL: there is a way to run the HDMI protocol over displayport, maybe that is what HDMI1 is for
<keks> but it doesn't matter
<KenLL> keks, No idea.
<KenLL> I just think it's strange that I have the only HDMI port on my computer hooked to the only HDMI on my monitor, and it shows as HDMI2.
<KenLL> Why does it say: Output HDMI2 has no monitor section
<KenLL> but then it says: Output HDMI2 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0
<tatertots> KenLL: because it doesn't
<KenLL> tatertots,  http://termbin.com/h3l9
<KenLL> see here.
<KenLL> It says both those things.
<keks> it sais HDMI1 has no monitor section because there is no monitor attached to HDMI1
<tatertots> KenLL: and it really does not matter...these things to no work "linearly" like your thoughts
<KenLL> But also says HDMI2 has no monitor selection
<tatertots> KenLL: and it really does not matter...these things do not work "linearly" like your thoughts
<KenLL> before it says the other line about pipe 0.
<KenLL> tatertots, If you say so. So my setup is fairly common?
<tatertots> KenLL: so don't think to hard about it....it's doing it's job...it's job is to produce a picture for your eyes...and its doing just that
<keks> its a monitor attached to a computer
<keks> yes its common
<KenLL> I'm not doing anything strange yet it's using HDMI2. However notice this output:
<KenLL>  http://termbin.com/h3l9
<prppedro> KenLL: What's the deal with your ~video experience~?
<KenLL> 12.162] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section
<KenLL> 12.162] (--) intel(0): Output HDMI2 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0
<KenLL> How can it say both those things?
<keks> you posted that link like ten thousand times now. we've all seen it. its fine
<tatertots> KenLL: we've already seen http://termbin.com/h3l9
<KenLL> They are mutually exclusive.
<tatertots> KenLL: if you're going to post links try the new one you've yet to post
<KenLL> tatertots, Which new one?
<keks> qed
<keks> KenLL: I guess it first checks for config files and then plug and play devices
<tatertots> KenLL: in terminal>    xrandr|nc termbin.com 9999
<keks> there are no config files ("no monitor section") and then it finds the monitor via pnp
<KenLL> My monitor is straining my eyes and giving me a mild headache. It may be the monitor, but I want to be assured I have things functioning 100%. Like I say, when I used to type RBG = FULL it made a huge difference. Now that seems to be enabled by default.. so it looks like someone at Ubuntu listened to my feedback.
<keks> take
<keks> a
<keks> walk
<KenLL> Here you are, tatertots:
<KenLL> http://termbin.com/6blj
<KenLL> Anything interesting here?
<keks> i can't take it anymore
<prppedro> KenLL, perhaps you should be more specific... It could be the refresh rate, but I highly doubt it. My bet is that you spend too much time in front of that screen...
<prppedro> The easiest thing to try is to swap your display, if possible.
<prppedro> You know, just to test...
<tatertots> KenLL: looks normal
<prppedro> But it's for sure unrelated with the position of your HDMI port, it's number or the lunar phase...
<KenLL> prppedro, True, but like I say I used to type RBG = FULL and it made a huge difference. Before I figured that out I was using RGB = Limited without even knowing it. If I hadn't looked into things in great detail I'd never have known any better.
<KenLL> I'd still be using Limited right now.
<KenLL> Now it seems RBG = FULL is enabled by default in the very latest Ubuntu update package.
<tatertots> KenLL: you don't have to type that anymore...get over it
<onys> KenLL, try redshift-gtk or redshift-gui to dim the blue channel a bit, it helps me a lot, also darker themes
<tatertots> KenLL: i used to have to hand crank my ford model "T" just to start the engine...my new car...i don't have to do that anymore
<KenLL> tatertots, Yes, but changed only in the past day.
<KenLL> Right up until today I always had to type RGB = FULL when I booted up or I'd be using Limited.
<tgm4883> KenLL: if you switch it to limited and then back to full, does anything change?
<KenLL> tgm4883, I tried now this:
<KenLL> --> /usr/bin/xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Limited"
<KenLL> But this gives error messages and does nothing.
<KenLL> The magic line until today was this: /usr/bin/xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<KenLL> That improved my colors about 3X.
<tatertots> KenLL: post in the forums and wait on replies
<tatertots> KenLL: you'd need expensive instruments to claim 3x...measuring and making a guess with human eye sight is far from scientific
<KenLL> tatertots, It appears with the latest update not only is RGB = FULL enabed by default, but I can't make it "Limited" even if I tell it that in the command line.
<tgm4883> KenLL: the error message would be helpful
<KenLL> tgm4883, X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<prppedro> KenLL: It's hard to tell, colour adjustment is something kinda personal... You should fiddle with the settings until you find a confortable point.
<KenLL> tatertots, Just my guess to give you an idea of the magnitude of the improvement.
<KenLL> I had literally been using my monitor for about 10 months on Limited mode because I didn't know any better.
<tgm4883> KenLL: try "Limited 16:235"
<KenLL> That did it. This is how I was using my monitor for 10 months before I stumbled into RGB = Full.
<KenLL> It's much inferior.
<KenLL> It appears one of the devs in here listened to my feedback and made RGB = FULL the default.
<KenLL> Congratulations on that.
<k1l_> KenLL: so what changed? sometimes when you change versions commands do change.
<tgm4883> KenLL: ok, so now it's worse when you set it to limited?
<KenLL> tgm4883, Absolutely. I believe RGB = FULL is now the default in the very latest Ubuntu update.
<tgm4883> KenLL: ok, so now do the full command again
<KenLL> I specifically made this request. I didn't know any devs were listening in here.
<KenLL> tgm4883, Yes, I put it back to Full.
<tgm4883> and it's back to how it was before, it's not better?
<KenLL> Where is the Change Log for the Ubuntu updates?
<tgm4883> honestly, it probably wasn't you asking in here about it. It was probably a bug fix in the automatic detection
<k1l_> KenLL: there is no general changelog. they are noted for each package
<KenLL> I am in Broadcast RGB Full mode. I believe Automatic used to be the default.
<KenLL> Now with the latest update it actually goes beyond Automatic and sets Full.
<KenLL> This is a big improvement because 80% of users have no idea they are using RGB = Limited.
<tgm4883> KenLL: no, it's probably still automatic. Just that the automatic detection is working better on your hardware
<k1l_> ok, so your issue is fixed. everything done
<tatertots> please..make it stop
<KenLL> k1l_, True, that part of the issue seems fixed though I'm still puzzled I'm using HDMI2 instead of HDMI1.
<KenLL> But I'm told that makes no difference.
<tgm4883> OMG
<KenLL> I'm going to reboot my machine and see if I start once again using RGB = Full without having to explicate it via command line.
<k1l_> KenLL: i guess you dont plan to dig into technical code or technical details on how to build a a video card hardwarewise, so stay with the easy answer and be happy.
<KenLL> k1l_, Like I say, for 10 months I was using RGB = Limited without even knowing it.
<KenLL> I'm lucky I realized that or I'd still to this day be using Limited.
<k1l_> KenLL: all the channel knows your story
<tgm4883> KenLL: have you tried adjusting your color profile yet?
<KenLL> tgm4883, No. How do I do that?
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color.html I guess
<dejand> hello, i have a one question about Landscape (https://landscape.canonical.com) i cannot find information about licencing and pricing. my question is, is it free for on-prem installation and are they any limitations. Also I dont quite get what's the difference between landscape and ubutnu advantage
<KenLL> tgm4883, It says I need to go to System Settings + Color.
<KenLL> But I can't find that.
<tgm4883> dejand: you have to call for pricing I believe. IIRC, up to 10 devices are free, but not on premise
<OerHeks> dejand, scroll down.. 'get landscape .."
<tgm4883> KenLL: you are using Unity?
<KenLL> tgm4883, No, Mate.
<tgm4883> FFS
<dejand> those links just redirect to me Ubuntu Advantage
<KenLL> I asked in #ubuntu-mate just now, but there's only 80 users in there and it probably won't get a response.
<tgm4883> KenLL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/629832/how-to-calibrate-monitor-in-ubuntu-mate
<KenLL> I've now upgraded my Intel Graphics Stack
<KenLL> It's hard at work, so we'll see if this has anything to offer to me.
<KenLL> Need to reboot.
<KenLL> I'll be back later.
<KenLL> Thanks for the expertise.
<coffeeguy> hi am looking for a gmail webmail alternative with an ubuntu client?
<OerHeks> coffeeguy, tons of free email services, not really an ubuntu support issue
<coffeeguy> recommend any?
<coffeeguy> true that it's not an ubuntu issue i'll ask in ##linux :)
<OerHeks> How about the mail service your provider gives you?
<dotscit> coffeeguy: find webclient that allows POP or IMAP. Whatever you prefer.
<zerorax> is there any window managers that have a menu that isn't a bar, but rather a floating window?
<zerorax> I know there WAS one 20 years ago
#ubuntu 2017-02-26
<coffeeguy> gmail does but google
<coffeeguy> heh
<coffeeguy> thanks OerHeks dotscit :)
<zerorax> google is great. I used to hate them, but then they changed my life with targeted ads
<dotscit> coffeeguy: google you might need to disable something to allow clients to connect to gmail
<KenLL> Hi folks.
<dotscit> KenLL: u
<KenLL> It appears RGB = Full is being triggered when I have a newer monitor plugged in. When I have an older one plugged in, I get by default LIMITED.
<KenLL> So it's not the software that has changed, it's my monitor.
<KenLL> Does this sound right?
<OerHeks> KenLL, sounds plausible
<azizLIGHT> how do i figure out from apt-cache policy, where a specific version is coming from, what ppa it belongs to
<KenLL> So the newer monitor is fully understood by Ubuntu or the kernel while the slightly older one, about a year older, is not fully compatible, and on every boot I have to manually enter RBG = Full.
<azizLIGHT> where a specific version in the version table is coming from
<dotscit> azizLIGHT: I donnu
<azizLIGHT> what ppa a sppecific version in version table of apt-cache policy it belongs to
<azizLIGHT> sorry i am trying to rephrase better
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  not sure if apt can handle ppa's, guess not
<azizLIGHT> ok i found it by googling version number
<azizLIGHT> if i removed this ppa, then why is it shown in the version table
<azizLIGHT> fortunately its not shown as candidate for install
<azizLIGHT> but still, why is it in the version table of apt-cache policy?
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, if you did not use ppa purge, installed versions will stick
<OerHeks> but you know about ppapurge.
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i did use ppa-purge but something happend where it was trying to remove too many packages ors omething and i had to abort so i had a partial ppa-purge command done essentially
<azizLIGHT> but if i look in sources.list.d that ppa is commented out
<azizLIGHT> yet apt-cache policy libegl1-mesa:i386: shows the version from that ppa
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: see result of above command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24068446/
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, so the ppa is not properly removed.
<OerHeks> add it again, and perform ppa-purge
<ablest1980> i keep getting this https://paste.ubuntu.com/24068448/
<KenLL> Does Red Shift really soothe the eyes?
<KenLL> I find the colors of my screen much better without it.
<OerHeks> ablest1980, known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1647969  http://askubuntu.com/questions/829247/cannot-install-the-package-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1647969 ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,Fix released]
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: what happened is that i attempted to upgrade to hwe stack on 14.04 and didnt notice that it would remove all these packages.... it had something to do with me having xorg-edgers ppa and them having higher versions
<ablest1980> k ty
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: see this is what happened to my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052312/
<azizLIGHT> removed so many pacakges
<ablest1980> how do i fix this in 14.04lts?
<azizLIGHT> apt log of that command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052249/
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> OerHeks  you mean
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, reverse that xorg edgers ppa, before doing something with HWE ..
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: unfortunately the opposite happened
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: here is me trying to purge xorg edgers ppa after doing HWE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052686/
<azizLIGHT> i beleive i presed q there
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, i cannot help with this ppa mess, sorry
<coffeeguy> hi dotscit game me some advice about mail in here then pm'd me this http://pastebin.com/qgzQx3zt
<azizLIGHT> ok will you tell me if theres a way to undo HWE at least
<azizLIGHT> the 4.4 kernel wont boot for me on encrypted disk
<ablest1980> when start up you can boot from different kernel
<azizLIGHT> thats what ive been doing
<ablest1980> start up from different kernel and delete 4.4
<azizLIGHT> is that all thats needed to undo HWE
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, maybe this command works > sudo apt-get remove $(hwe-support-status --show-all-unsupported) >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509613/how-to-downgrade-hwe
<OerHeks> but with that ppa problem, i won't bet on it.
<ablest1980> idk im noob
<ablest1980> Oo
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: ive downgraded most packages that xorgedgers tried to dominate on
<azizLIGHT> back to ubnutu repo versions
<azizLIGHT> and most apt-cache policy *package* results dont show xorg edgers ppa versions in them
<azizLIGHT> except for that one i mentioned
<azizLIGHT> even with it in the version table, its not listed as condidate
<azizLIGHT> which is sorta good
<azizLIGHT> im still checking the remaining packages for any signs of the ppa in version tables
<ablest1980> de-encryption add 4.4 then re encrypt
<reepca> any idea what specifically causes a window to be determined "unresponsive" and then grayed out?
<ablest1980> video
<ablest1980> ram maybe
<azizLIGHT> u know if its like that, ill just do my system over and start with 16.04
<OerHeks> reepca, just buzy .. happens with large actions.
<azizLIGHT> rather than decrypt and re-encrypt
<azizLIGHT> this bad experience with HWE and ppa makes me wanna do it anyway now
<reepca> but what metric does it use to determine if soething is "busy"?
<reepca> something*
<azizLIGHT> i didnt even use xorgedgers ppa for anything im stupid for not removing unused ppas
<azizLIGHT> lesson learned
<azizLIGHT> if i have a list of packages and wanna know which of them are installed and which of them are not installed, how to separate the list ?
<RedPenguin> thanks again for the above info, I see how to make a crt, but I am not quite sure where an SSL CLient Key gets put on the system
<RedPenguin> I have the certificate installed sucessfully it seems, but the sever wants the private key also
<dotscit> RedPenguin: why
<RedPenguin> it's an HLS Video Server and it seems in the .P12 file there is both a Client Cert and Client Key to connectt
<RedPenguin> In Windows it allows me to simply import the entire .p12 as one piece but I can't seem to do the same on Linux
<RedPenguin> And oddly even on Windows, ffmpeg and Chrome are the only programs that will use the cert/key
<RedPenguin> oh wait maybe I did do it right afterall
<ablest1980> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/
<RedPenguin> no I just get " A TLS fatal alert has been received." from ffmpeg
<viju> Hi
<ablest1980> whats ffmpeg should be mpeg i think
<viju> I wanted to know what wrong might happen if I use sudo apt-get autoremove
<dotscit> viju: be brave. Try it
<Bashing-om> viju: Consider if there is an adverse effect from 'autoremove' then there was already a major problem . Package meanager is some kind of smart .
<Bashing-om> manager*
<viju> It says it can remove linux image/headers
<viju> I wonder if I'd need those to run
<Bashing-om> viju: Yepper will remove old kernel images . That is one of it's functions . do ' uname -r '  to see the booting kernel and that autoremove will not touch it .
<IamTrying> What the fuck is this? Ubuntu 16.10 i have English US keyboard. When i am programming i type "shift + m" why the fuck its typing ";" instead of ":"?
<Syzygy> neither of those should show up if you type shift m.
<IamTrying> Syzygy: press SHIFT + m in my Macbook is ":" not ";"
<IamTrying> in my Macbook OSX i have English US keyboard.
<Syzygy> shift + m is M on my notebook. granted i'm on windows right now.
<IamTrying> Really? even though its typing ";" Syzygy
<Syzygy> shift plus letter is usually the capital letter.
<IamTrying> Syzygy: Even though its typing not capital but symbol as ";"
<Syzygy> are you sure you're talking about the shift and the m key?
<IamTrying> YES - Syzygy on my English US keyboard on right SHIFT key  and i am pressing the M key
<Syzygy> then how are you writing a capital m?
<IamTrying> Syzygy: There is a keyboard layout in Ubuntu where its showing where my m is as ; or :
<IamTrying> Syzygy: when i type SHIFT + m it types small m
<IamTrying> could it be that my shift key is completely locked or blocked Syzygy?
<Syzygy> but that's not the standard US layout then.
<IamTrying> which is why nothing is happening with shift key related?
<Syzygy> if it doesn't happen with other keys, then i doubt your shift key is stuck
<IamTrying> Syzygy: Ubuntu completely ignoring my SHIFT key which is confusing me the hell out.
<IamTrying> Syzygy: in have 2 shift key in my laptop. and both are not understood by Ubuntu 16.10
<IamTrying> its Sony Vaio VGN-AR61ZU laptop
<Syzygy> i never heard of a keyboard that doesn't have two shift keys.
<IamTrying> It HAS 2 SHIFT key
<IamTrying> Sony Vaio VGN-AR61ZU model
<Syzygy> yeah, like pretty much every keyboard.
<cfhowlett> you've chosen a non-standard keyboard layout.
<IamTrying> Syzygy: on the same PC i have Windows OS, shift key works on it. But when Ubuntu 16.10 boots then its inactive.
<IamTrying> cfhowlett: NO , keyboard is selected the standard worldwide English US
<Syzygy> didn't you say mac os earlier btw? what was that about/
<IamTrying> Syzygy: i personally use OSX, Macbook Air
<IamTrying> Syzygy: all the rest is Linux and Windows PC's
<cfhowlett> IamTrying, you do have an option for the sony laptop keyboard, though, yes?  suggest you select that standard
<Syzygy> so you're using a macbook air with us layout as a reference for your current vaio layout/
<IamTrying> The standard is selected since day 1 cfhowlett
<IamTrying> Syzygy: exactly. since day 1 while installing ubuntu 16
<IamTrying> i just noticed that shift key was not working with ubuntu 16.10 if i go back to old ubuntu it works
<Syzygy> what's the native keyboard layout on the vaio?
<IamTrying> Syzygy: all my PC's keyboard native layout is Belgium French keybaords. But i only use English US (my mind only know that keyboard layout)
<lebeev> while trying to install VLC on yakkety, apt spits out this
<lebeev> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lebeev>  vlc : Depends: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<lebeev>                 libgles1
<lebeev>        Depends: libgles2-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<lebeev>                 libgles2
<IamTrying> Syzygy: SHIFT is not inactive. When i open Ubunut keyboard test tool
<IamTrying> and press SHIFT key it show me keyboard inputs in the keyboard
<Syzygy> the m part was quite confusing considering no one would know that it owuld be located this way.
<lebeev>  libgles2-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 12.0.3-1ubuntu2) but 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 is to be installed
<Bashing-om> IamTrying: ' cat /etc/default/keyboard ' shows - XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="us" - ?
<IamTrying> Syzygy: i think the summary is. Ubuntu 16.10 is unable to handle the SHIFT key inputs for this model of laptop (this laptop is anyway very old maybe thats why)
<Syzygy> I wouldn't know, but by now some other people tuned in, maybe they know.
<IamTrying> let me share Bashing-om, i have to ssh from my OSX to it. cause many keys are not working on that keyboard.
<IamTrying> wow ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.24 port 22: Operation timed out
<Auprivave> lost some files, or cant see them. message from the system is that the structure need to be cleaned up. what can I do? its only one folder thats blank. the rest seem to be okay.
<Bashing-om> !info libglapi-mesa | lebeev : Begs the question why = 12.0.3-1ubuntu
<Syzygy> I'm trying to find drivers for my (built in) wifi adapter. The adapter is a killer 1535. I need them for Ubuntu 14.04 (old version due to machine learning toolkit only requiring that version). Currently on windows wifi isn
<ubottu> lebeev : Begs the question why = 12.0.3-1ubuntu: libglapi-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the GL API -- shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0.3-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 22 kB, installed size 175 kB
<Syzygy> I'm trying to find drivers for my (built in) wifi adapter. The adapter is a killer 1535. I need them for Ubuntu 14.04 (old version due to machine learning toolkit only requiring that version).
<Syzygy> The killer page suggests installing backports, but the backport page mentions a couple of apt-get commands which won't work since I don't have network access on this notebook.
<IamTrying> http://i.imgur.com/gdUkDge.png - Bashing-om
<Auprivave> entire folder just went blank. what do I do?
<Bashing-om> IamTrying: Got me too, as you do have a US keyboard and with the US layout .
<IamTrying> Right. But the problem is Ubuntu failed to understand the SHIFT key, it does not react at all Bashing-om. But on same machine CentOS 7 or Windows 10 works for shift key
<basil-pesto> hi hi - i have a weird issue. I'm using sublime text 3, which is working ok. But when I open sublime with terminal or via keyboard shortcut, it shows on my dock that it opens with a different icon. I right click that and it doesn't have a "show details" option, so it doesn't have any .desktop file associated with it.
<basil-pesto> I run the same command in the Exec= portion of the .desktop file, and it'll still do this.
<basil-pesto> i ran ps ax and see that it's all running "subl"
<basil-pesto> so i am not sure why it opens with a brand new icon with no .desktop association
<basil-pesto> im using gnome 3
<Bashing-om> IamTrying: Well, a thought . what does 'xev' reveal when you give focus to the xev window and press a shift key ?
<OerHeks> basil-pesto, sublime text is paid software, they provide support http://docs.sublimetext.info/en/latest/getting_started/install.html
<OerHeks> incl desktop file
<IamTrying> basil-pesto: `xev` do not respond on any SHIFT key but for all other key it react.
<basil-pesto> @OerHeks, this seems more like it's responding to something in gnome, though
<basil-pesto> @IamTrying, sorry i dont understand.
<OerHeks> basil-pesto, hart to say what is wrong,  ask the man with the money?
<IamTrying> basil-pesto: CTRL, FN, SHIFT key do not work (while xev running)
<basil-pesto> @IamTrying, I think that's for Bashing-om, not me.
<OerHeks> maybe it is <> rename the "Sublime Text 2" directory to "SublimeText2" ( folder with spaces, lolz)
<kaosine> does xubuntu not have a boot from 1st drive option? I'm trying to see what's wrong with my server install(beyond the fact the machine needs some new thermal paste).
<IamTrying> Oh yea sorry its midnight here, i am very tired doing mistakes and overstressed with dead lines  basil-pesto
<mav__> Hello
<basil-pesto> no problems, i was just confused :D
<zerorax> wow, i managed to break ubuntu in under 40 minutes
<zerorax> ubuntu is great until it isn't
<kaosine> zerorax: wait a minute I recognize that nick....are you a racketboy user?
<Syzygy> any chance I can download a backport manually (in windows) from this site http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/  and then install them from the file in ubuntu?
<zerorax> no kaosine and I'm surprized anyone else is clever enough to make this nick
<zerorax> I've talked to thousands of hackers and hundreds of os developers and i've only ever had 1 person get the reference
<kaosine> zerorax: worth a shot....know a guy on those forums who has that same nick XD
<OerHeks> zerorax, is there any support Q in that? else join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat please
<zerorax> oh this is only for support?
<OerHeks> zerorax, jups
<zerorax> I thought it was just ubuntu related chat...
<zerorax> but yeah I could ask someone to advise me
<zerorax> probably a good idea cause otherwise I gotta reinstall
<kaosine> blech I need to burn a ubuntu live disc since I can't find a option to boot into my ubuntu server from xubuntu >_<
<zerorax> you can make grub boot iso's from your drive if it's compiled the right way
<OerHeks> kaosine, hold shift @ boot, and grub menu appears
<kaosine> OerHeks: that may be the problem the more I look at it. If I push the button on the machine it acts like nothing is installed and boots right off after the bios screen so i'm thinking there might be a issue with grub or something
<OerHeks> kaosine, keep pressing left shift repeatedly, it should work
<kaosine> OerHeks: nope nothing. the files are obivously there because the xubuntu disc could see them but I get no grub apparently
<OerHeks> kaosine, keep trying.. or edit grub from xubuntu >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<kaosine> OerHeks: ok yeah retried it after selecting the cd and told it to boot to first disk "Boot failed"
<OerHeks> not from live iso, from your install!!!!!
<kaosine> OerHeks: yeah but holding it as it boots does nothing from the install
<kaosine> OerHeks: I'm just going to burn a actual ubuntu server disc and reinstall. I didn't really have anything on the server to begin with beyond trying to set up quassel(which that part I shifted to digital ocean for now)
<journal> I need a login manager i can set a primary monitor and ive looked around the net and get that gdm cant be set to a specific monitor will kdm allow me to do so?
<RonWhoCares> I've just created the file /usr/share/applications/phpstorm.desktop  Now how do I actually get that icon onto my desktop?
<journal> put it into the desktop folder i think
<journal> under /home/youruser/desktop
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Id this is a EFI machine, it is the escape key (spammed ) that grub looks for .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: nope just clicks when I hit anything other than shift
<Syzygy> Is there something I can do to make ubuntu work with a 4k screen? as it is right now, it's an OS made for ants.
<cfhowlett> Syzygy, meaning less question.  Any useful details??
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Got the better of me then, Need to boot something somewhere and find out if this box is MBR or EFI arch .
<Syzygy> seems like the OS ui is scaled to pixels rather than screen density. letters are millimeters in size.
<OerHeks> Syzygy, SYSTEMSETTINGS > DISPLAYS > SCALE ...
<Syzygy> thanks.
<OerHeks> sorry for the caps ..
<Syzygy> np
<Syzygy> before i shut down my system to boot in ubuntu i have two more questions
<RonWhoCares> With thanks
<kaosine> Bashing-om: I'm just going to transfer my server iso to my external hdd and try to burn it on xubuntu once I transfer it over to that computer.....something must've gone screwy with the install since I did do it from a usb drive the first time. Maybe reinstaling it from a dvd will fix it...
<Syzygy> first question, where can I get the appropriate drivers for my system? Unfortunately I need to download them in windows since some of the missing drivers are for wifi. My wifi hardware is killer 1535 and i need it for ubuntu 14.04.
<Syzygy> according to the killer page, i need a backport (http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads/knowledge-base?view=topic&id=2) but since I can't download it via apt-get like the backport page recommends I somehow need to download it in windows and install it from my filesystem. How can I do that?
<Syzygy> seem like this would be the correct thing for the 14.04 backport http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/
<kaosine> Bashing-om: stupid question but what's the best burning software for xubuntu/ubuntu?
<tgm4883> kaosine: whatever works the best for you. I think Brasero is the default for ubuntu
<kaosine> tgm4883: well I guess I'm stuck with xfburn then since that's default in xubuntu
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Nothing stupid at all . But All I can say is 'dd' is my preference . Recall, I do not do Windows or Mac :P
<kaosine> Bashing-om: well I'm in xubuntu and not using dd because knowing me I'd screw it up
<Bashing-om> kaosine: xfburn in xubuntu will get the job done .
<fliraction> I'm currently trying to transfer files from my current user to an external from a bootable USB and was wondering how I could su into the user on the installed volume from the booted iso from the USB
<kaosine> Bashing-om: that's if it gets a move on, kinda froze up on me just now
<fliraction> su *user* and su - *user* says the user doesn't exist
<Syzygy> second question. how can I change my grub to automatically and instantly boot into an OS of my choice unless I interrupt the boot process via a button press? (e.g. like it often works for booting from different media)
<kaosine> Bashing-om: ok may be missing some drivers says the drive can't be used for burning o_O
<Bashing-om> kaosine: That ain't good . verify the .iso integrity (md5sum ) ??
<kaosine> Bashing-om: it should be even if I moved it from my mac to xubuntu
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Good think to check and make sure .
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | kaosine
<ubottu> kaosine: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<azizLIGHT> anyone on 14.04 can u tell me the output of apt-cache policy libqt5core5 ubuntu-control-center-signon | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<azizLIGHT> why do i have no candidate for those two packages
<wafflejock> fliraction, don't think you can do that since the live system doesn't have those users in it's /etc/passwd wouldn't have your user info, believe as long as the files aren't encrypted you should be able to access them still for reading no?
<wafflejock> oh gone
<azizLIGHT> Ben64: its not on there for trusty?
<tgm4883> !info trusty libqt5core5
<ubottu> 'libqt5core5' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, 
<Syzygy> azizLIGHT, I wish i could, but I can't connect to the internet yet D:
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: most likely
<tgm4883> !info libqt5core5 trusty
<ubottu> Package libqt5core5 does not exist in trusty
<vivid> !info libqt5core5a trusty
<ubottu> libqt5core5a (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14.3 (trusty), package size 1663 kB, installed size 5056 kB
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: tgm4883 Hummm : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt5core5&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all >>> trusty-updates (libs): Qt 5 core module >>> 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14.3: amd64 arm64 armhf i386 powerpc ppc64el  .
<wafflejock> Syzygy, looks like there is native support if you have a new enough kernel http://askubuntu.com/questions/769824/killer-1535-and-e2400-nic-support-in-ubuntu-16-04
<Syzygy> ubuntu kernel? I have to use 14.04 which I assume is a bit outdated?
<wafflejock> Syzygy, type, uname -a, will tell you the kernel specifics that may or may not have it I think it's 3.x but 16.04 is 4.4ish
<Syzygy> well, since it won't work, i assume it's running an older kernel... let me boot up my desktop PC and boot into ubuntu on this one.
<wafflejock> Syzygy, this page has stuff about customizing grub settings too, basically you typically update the grub user configuration and run update-grub for it to build the actual config it uses on boot http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.64.50 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<Ben64> can get 16.04'
<Ben64> s kernel on 14.04
<cfhowlett> Syzygy, current 14.04 = 14.04.5      perhaps you should sudo apt full-upgrade      ?
<wafflejock> oh nice
<Syzygy> cfhowlett, perhaps i should get internet on ubuntu first? which is exactly the problem i'm trying to solve right now.
<cfhowlett> d'oh!  right.  sorry.
<Ben64> Syzygy: did you just install ubuntu
<Syzygy_> Ben64, last week, but haven't really used it since then
<Ben64> Syzygy_: check which kernel you're running with 'uname -a' ... a fresh download&install should be on 16.04's kernel
<Syzygy_> give me a second, i need to adjust the UI scale first
<Syzygy_> because out of the box everything's quite small
<Syzygy_> seems like it\s 4.4.0-31-generic
<Syzygy_> and 14.04.1
<Syzygy_> so i guess the drivers are there but it's not working for some other reason...
<__Kevin__> what's the channel for 17.04?
<__Kevin__> sorry
<Guest71561> who use idea products?
<Aurorasaura> Silly quick question but what is the lost+found folder?
<Guest71561> with mate desktop sometimes copy-paste doesnt work on in phpstorm or intellij
<__Kevin__> Aurorasaura, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18154/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-lostfound-folder-in-linux-and-unix
<Guest71561> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<Aurorasaura> and my other question is when adding disks would I add them in the aspect of sdb ,sdc ?
<Aurorasaura> ty __Kevin__
<__Kevin__> np Aurorasaura
<Guest71561> found nevermind it is a jre problem
<Syzygy_> so my wifi icon in the top right shows "device not ready" and when I type lshw -C network, it's listed as "*-network DISABLED"
<shalok> When I press ctrl-alt-t a new terminal opens up. How do I figure out which process is capturing the keystrokes and starting the term?
<Syzygy_> can I enable it somehow??
<shalok> This global shortcut is preventing me from using ctrl-alt-t in firefox which is more important to me than opening terms.
<wafflejock> Syzygy_, do you have a hardware wifi enable switch or function key just to eliminate the simple, can also try, rfkill list, to show if it is disabled somehow through a hard/soft switch
<Syzygy_> I do have a function key that does not seem to work, there's also a checkbox next to enable wi-fi
<Syzygy_> softblocked yes, hard blocked no.
<wafflejock> shalok, should be able to change it in the keyboard shortcuts preferences you can get from the dash or your launcher
<Syzygy_> seems like the function key does something, now both is on no.
<shalok> Syzygy_: Networking is flaky on my machine. `sudo system restart NetworkManager` usually 'fixes' it. ymmv
<wafflejock> Syzygy_, you want both to be no
<wafflejock> Syzygy_, not sure about the network DISABLED you see in lshw though
<Syzygy_> still the case, trying what shalok suggested now
<shalok> erm, systemctl
<shalok> not system
<shalok> Syzygy_: ^
<jerry_segers> Hi, I've got a wacom tablet (intuos 2 6x8) that shows up in dmesg, shows up in the control panel, lights up the led on the tablet, but does not control the mouse. Any hints?
<Syzygy_> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<shalok> Syzygy_: Well on my machine that command restarts networking. Not sure how to do it on your machine if you're not using systemd.
<wafflejock> shalok, believe Syzygy_ is on 14.04
<Syzygy_> it's a fresh install of 14.04
<tripelb> I am a bit lost. I expect 5 partitions and some unpartitioned space-time be on the drive cuz: win7, NTFS for storage, then from end 14.04, /home for 14.04 (someone has since convinced me that is a bad idea), 16.04.
<u53R> ^^ what u exactly trying for?
<tripelb> I can't tell which is which, except for the windows is the large NTFS and the rest are Linux. I want to replace the 16.04 partition with 14.04
<u53R> try gparted ...u can borwse partitions using live boot usb
<Syzygy_> sudo killAll NetworkManager seems to have worked.
<tripelb> I am "on a phone, android" and andchat no longer gets freenode .. this client IRCCloud stinks. No Nick completion, no comment history.
<Syzygy_> but now it tells me that wifi is diable by hardware switch. which i don't have, and rfkill list shows that it's not blocked
<tripelb> U53r now bootingnup live 14.04
<tripelb> Slow.
<u53R> tripelb: GL
<tripelb> U53r (blessed be yr short Nick) what do you mean by gl -- still booting up
<azizLIGHT> if i give apt-cache policy a bunch of packages, how do i restrict the output to only installed packages
<tripelb> If this disconnects (am still on free app) I will return u53R
<shalok> hmm, looks like I'm getting keyboard shortcuts from at least 3 different source... openbox, lxqt-keyboard and xbindkeys
<kaosine> Bashing-om: reinstalling now. Hopefully burning it to a DVD like this and doing it this way will fix it. Ended up using k3b to burn it
<Syzygy_> so when trying to start the network manager again i get an error... "GError set over the top of a previous Gerror or uninitialized memory. blabla previous error was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'"
<shalok> I think c-a-t is coming from ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Bashing-om> kaosine: L_
<kaosine> Bashing-om: ??
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Laid back while you finish up .
<designbybeck> I need something like GTK V4L to adjust webcam settings on Ubuntu 16.04. I've tried to add it and gnuview but neither worked
<designbybeck> Any Suggestions!?
<kaosine> Bashing-om: well it seems to work. The real test will be a reboot and see if it decides to flake like last time
<Bashing-om> kaosine: Only way to know for sure - reboot and see .
<kaosine> Bashing-om: well seems to work. I'll shut it down and retest tomorrow. Knowing my luck the issue is probably rooted in the thermal paste issue that I'll have to test tomorrow. Thanks in advance for all your help
<Bashing-om> kaosine: :) .. Glad2help . Long as you are trying, I am too .
<kaosine> Geez it there must have been some massive amount of upgrades for xubuntu to come out lately forgot I ran upgrade in terminal XD
<kaosine> On the repurposed computer not the server/repurposed dekstop
<Syzygy_> service networking start -> job is already running; service network reload -> job is not running;
<Syzygy_> great...
<tripelb> 14.04 livedvd sees more partitions than kubuntu 14.04 -- kde seems to be flawed. How can I tell for sure which partition is kubuntu so I can replace it. I have 3 ext partitions that are not swap or tiny.
<tripelb> Is there a file in some free that holds the version name?
<lerner> im watching a movie. It is too dark. what player can I use to change brightness? its amkv file
<PickledEggs> lerner: what are you using right now?
<lerner> parole
<tripelb> In some folder (no comment history)
<PickledEggs> VLC handles those and I /think/ it has picture adjustments
<OerHeks> tripelb, see the fstab entries, to be sure
<tripelb> VLC seems to do everything best
<kaosine> lerner: yeah I'd suggest VLC. It's probably the best player out there I know of
<OerHeks> tripelb, sudo blkid && cat /etc/fstab
<tripelb> OerHeks: OK /etc/fstab  (I had to look it up. I started to ask you then said, earn some respect.) I will look at it now. Thanks .. I had been looking around etc randomly.
<OerHeks> tripelb, iirc kubuntu gives an option reinstall/fresh too
<tripelb> OerHeks: fyi (I don't have internet at home, except my phone. I don't want kubuntu, it was just the only 14.04 64 disk at the lug one day. I prolly would like to try mint someday, on another partition, over my not-quite-right ubuntub16.04. ATM I have a 14.04 disk and I am mad at kubuntu for not showing all my partitions nicely like gparted did. I have
<tripelb> Windows and another save-things partition. Plus a backup drive. And another backup drive.
<lsy> http://student.zjzk.cn/course_ware/data_structure/web/main.htm
<tripelb> And I will backup before I do it( -- fyi I had one backup drive before the LUG-president destroyed my regular hard drive. So I bought a second.
<OerHeks> tripelb, 2 backups is not too much these days
<tripelb> Oerheks  My sense or organization shambles. I could not get kubuntu to see the outboard HD connected with a USB kit, tried with 2 different drives. This doesn't work for me. Ogensluit
<OerHeks> tripelb, what filesystem is on that drive? if it is windows/exfat, you would need 2 tools
<OerHeks> exfat-fuse exfat-utils > http://askubuntu.com/questions/451364/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks> fat32 and ntfs are standard supported
<OerHeks> .. unless they have errors/dirty shutdown, then you would need windows to repair with chkdsk
<tripelb> OerHeks: thanks for the ratification. Since I am tired I must quit now before I make mistakes. I took a drive with photos out of mynoldacbook. I would have done nothing YEARs ago had I know how easy. Site ufixit = good.
<OerHeks> :-)
<tripelb> My old Macbook
<tripelb> :-) ;+)
<Aurorasaura> my last windows computer is about to be converted lol
<Aurorasaura> this last forced update ruined me
<IgloriusFishPoo> alright, can someone explain to me why my Ubuntu outright refuses to even acknowledge the existence of my Samsung 32GiB EVO SDHC [1] card
<IgloriusFishPoo> This isn't a matter of, "oh just mount / format it"; I mean it literally doesn't even show up in the list of devices for gparted
<IgloriusFishPoo> The card is brand-new out of the box; and Ubuntu doesn't have any trouble with my other SDHC cards
<OerHeks> IgloriusFishPoo,  what filesystem is on that drive? if it is windows/exfat, you would need 2 tools
<IgloriusFishPoo> I have no idea, because like I said, this isn't a matter of mounting, Ubuntu literally does not recognize the device period
<OerHeks> Yes it is.
<OerHeks> unknown filesystem = no go
<IgloriusFishPoo> an unknown filesystem will still show up in gparted or `fdisk -l`
<OerHeks> true.
<IgloriusFishPoo> yet it doesn't
<OerHeks> but even new cards can be broken.
<OerHeks> test it in an other pc?
<IgloriusFishPoo> don't really have another device to test it in
<IgloriusFishPoo> oh well, it only cost me like, $12...
<OerHeks> smartphone perhaps?
<IgloriusFishPoo> nah, I don't really buy smartphones. hate using touchscreens
<OerHeks> haha me too, dirty screen is annoying ( even though i like ubuntu-touch)
<IgloriusFishPoo> I've just got this jurassic-aged Verizon flip from like, 1999
<OerHeks> 3310 ..
<RedPenguin> Is there something I am missing? I put an SSL cert in /etc/ssl/certs and the key in /etc/ssl/private but I still can't get programs to use the CRT/Key
<OerHeks> but it will be dead within 6 months, 3G is going down.
<RedPenguin> oh wait I think I got it working finally
<RedPenguin> at least in Chrome
<IgloriusFishPoo> I tried using a smart phone before and absolutely hated it. They come with a shit-ton of crapware that can't be uninstalled; and the policies of storage device usage made buying the use of SD cards completely pointless
<OerHeks> IgloriusFishPoo, find a way to test that card, or send it back
<IgloriusFishPoo> To be frank, I would be using Windows if not for that fact that Windows XP/7 will be dropped soon. I don't take kindly to the idea of a paid subscription to have my user data fished against my will and downgrading my user experience.
<IgloriusFishPoo> plus I'm primarily a C developer and most of the libraries I use require building with autotools...which on Windows just runs like total shit.
<OerHeks> .. have fun!
<boz0> hi
<m0us3> yes, windows leaks so much data :-(..
<IgloriusFishPoo> It's not my first experience with Linux  ;p.  I actually began a few years back with OpenSuse, then Ubuntu 12, went to Mint for about a year, and then back to Ubuntu for quite a few years. I actually have only been using Windows for the last year or so
<IgloriusFishPoo> I don't dual boot, because I messed around with that a lot in the past, and it inevitably let to file system corruption and hard disk failure
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i removed all the xorg-edgers ppa mess, removed it from all package's apt-cache policy version tables, did ppa-purge and now all my packages are finally back to ubuntu repo versions. now my question is, am i still on HWE? (i have made lots of changes and downgrades) where do i stand
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, what kernel are you on now?
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i also did hwe-support-status --show-all-unsupported and i got no result
<azizLIGHT> 3.13.0-110-generic selected manually from grub because 4.4 wouldnt boot. i have 4.4 installed
<OerHeks> oh, 3.13 is not part of HWE.
<OerHeks> if you remove kernel 4.4 and reinstall hwe again, it should work.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
 * OerHeks trows a frog over his left shoulder for good luck
<azizLIGHT> yes but i have done the command "apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-xenial:i386" and i have a leftover of these packages from that command still installed:
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069796/
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Show us in a pastenin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' get a hint that HWE still exists .
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069802/
<azizLIGHT> i have also tried to remove the packages that hte hwe stack command tried to install
<azizLIGHT> in panic
<azizLIGHT> much earlier
<IgloriusFishPoo> My personal view is that Windows was successful because it was the only commercial operating system that wasn't trying to copy the work of Bell Labs. They implemented far cleaner and far well documented APIs that attracted developers; and they focused on graphical user experience, which allowed for a tremendously lower learning curve.
<azizLIGHT> heres my apt history.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069809/
<azizLIGHT> as you can see in the first command, it tried to remove a bunch of my packages
<azizLIGHT> and it did, without my seeing it/realizing it
<OERIAS> IgloriusFishPoo, It was successful because of PC-DOS
<azizLIGHT> second command was me trying to undo everything lol
<IgloriusFishPoo> It had nothing to do with DOS
<azizLIGHT> 3rd command oinwards, is me repairing everything
<OERIAS> IgloriusFishPoo, Windows 1.0 to Windows ME did
<IgloriusFishPoo> the first Windows was nothing but a window manager that ran on top of DOS and made it actually usable
<OERIAS> IgloriusFishPoo, you're proving my point
<IgloriusFishPoo> DOS was removed as a back end when the NT kernel was released
<cfhowlett> interesting theory --- but completely offtopic in #ubuntu.  please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<IgloriusFishPoo> @OERIAS, My statement doesn't prove your point, no more than saying that Skyrim attributes it's entire success to the existence of Steam
<azizLIGHT> i checked the lists and all packages and their apt-cache policies in very detailed manner. i have installed all the packages i lost that i had before attempting HWE successfully, and have removed some HWE packages, and these are the related HWE packages that still remain on my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069796/
<IgloriusFishPoo> That platform has nothing to do with the software
<OerHeks> gutys, move the chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic please ..
<OerHeks> -t
<azizLIGHT> so where should i go from here
<OERIAS> OerHeks, I swallowed my pride and reinstalled ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> remove all HWE packages in totality? and retry HWE stack upgrade command?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Remove HWE : 1st steps ; ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa ' . then we clean up HWE .
<OERIAS> but my backup drive fell to the floor and i can't restore from the drive :(
<OerHeks> OERIAS, we all have had that expensive lesson.
<azizLIGHT> i have not rebooted since i have done this mess btw
<OerHeks> oh, no backup?
<azizLIGHT> not really
<OERIAS> OerHeks, luckily I did a back up on Wednesday to a server.
<OERIAS> So the information on the server isn't as old as the drive
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: that command is to install the trusty versions right
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: to establish the base packages i might ahve lost?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: correct . once the base is there we remove HWE .
<azizLIGHT> i see
<azizLIGHT> i will try with apt-get -s first
<azizLIGHT> and then i want to make sure those packages it wants are not from xorg-edgers ppa in anwyway (i highly doubt at this point, but still worth checking)
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069841/
<azizLIGHT> already present
<azizLIGHT> i did it all by hand manually lol... by looking through the apt history log and installing them one by one
<azizLIGHT> do u want apt-cache policy of the pacakges?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Great thought ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' to saee the list of PPAs .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i have lots of ppa unfrotunately: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069848/
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main " still look'n .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i think that one is ok
<azizLIGHT> they dont throw x packages there
<azizLIGHT> only nvidia stuff
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: its only nvidia drivers: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<azizLIGHT> along with  libvdpau and
<azizLIGHT> vdpauinfo
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Yeah, nvidia, if it presents a issue later is easy to deal with . Presently are you now below that 40 key limit ? 'ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l ' .
<azizLIGHT> 8 at the moment
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: K; ' sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial .
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: K; ' sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial ' .
<azizLIGHT> i wil try with apt-get -s
<azizLIGHT> first
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Keep in mind you are a long way yet " 0 to remove and 37 not upgraded. " to get out of the woods .
<azizLIGHT> yeah im wondering what thats about
<Keyb0ard> hi can I get a cloak?
<angel_> hola
<angel_> buen nochee
<Bashing-om> Keyb0ard: wrong channel ya want #freenode for a cloak .
<Keyb0ard> thanks bashing
<bunchies> gracias, y tu
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: should i do it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069926/
<bunchies> got a nice fresh xubuntu install
<victor_1932> Hi
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: they are HWE packages and need to be gone . doooo it .
<azizLIGHT> done Bashing-om
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069931/
<azizLIGHT> what would be the next step
<azizLIGHT> reinstall HWE?
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, update first man
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade right?
<azizLIGHT> some libreoffice updates
<victor_1932> azizLight,Where are you from?
<OerHeks> *full-upgrade
<OerHeks> that would do kernels too
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: clean up : ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sidp apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<azizLIGHT> upgrade or dist-ugprade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069936/
<Bashing-om> typo sidp **
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: why is it wanna remove all these packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069942/
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: I had meant to hold off on a full upgrade and to see what the package manager relates . but should not matter yet .
<azizLIGHT> and full upgrade means ? upgrade to 16.04?
<azizLIGHT> i want to stay on 14.04
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, nope.  you will stay on 14.04.
<OerHeks> !fullupgrade
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i dont like the apt-get autoclean command, what its doing. its removing so many packages. and why?
<azizLIGHT> list of packages it will del: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069942/
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: no will just install what apt does not .. will not release upgrade - just upgrade what is now installed packages . when we get to that point .
<azizLIGHT> ok i see
<Keyb0ard> slash stats p wont give me list of staff is there another command?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: autoclean cleans the system cache of old downloaded packages , I do not want to work with old packages .
<azizLIGHT> oh, so the deb files
<azizLIGHT> is there a way to dry run the apt -f isntall command
<azizLIGHT> i want to see what it does, before doing it
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get -s -f install maybe?
<azizLIGHT> hi EriC^^ im still working on HWE problem
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: yeah , anything that the system needs to fetch once mpre will be done with those following commands - and we are looking for error reports !
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: hi, where are you at now?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i got rid of the xorgedgers version of packages and downgraded everything to ubnutu repo versions, ppa purged xorg-edgers, now im trying to clean up HWE with Bashing-om and everyone elses help
<azizLIGHT> i also installed all the packages that were ended up being removed the other day
<azizLIGHT> except for crossover
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ah great
<azizLIGHT> ill deal with that one later
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: done with all the commands
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: and dpkg --configure -a came back clean ?? anddddd ,, dpkg -C just returned to a prompt ?
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: yes its all clean and im back to prompt
<azizLIGHT> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<azizLIGHT> i ran each command individually... then i did the whole thing all together again
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Then it is time to grit our teeth - 1st though I do want to see ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' for my peace of mind .
<azizLIGHT> and it said that at the end when i did the whole thing together
<azizLIGHT> should i | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Uh huh ,, I want that peace before further advise .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24069997/
<sysdown102> ummm hello
<cfhowlett> 150 ppa?!!!
<sysdown102> hi
<cfhowlett> sysdown102, topic is ubuntu support.  ask your questions
<azizLIGHT> cfhowlett: nooo it must be under 20?
<sysdown102> im new here guys
<cfhowlett> line #164 - line #296 --- bit surprised.
<azizLIGHT> yea i dunno why it has so many lines, but i dont have that many ppa
<azizLIGHT> i have a lot, but not THAT many
<cfhowlett> sysdown102, if you have a question, ask.  if you want to jibberjabber, please use #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<sysdown102> can i join
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Reboot and let's see what happens now . - look'n good presently :)
<azizLIGHT> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070005/
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, fair enough
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i still have 4.4 kernel package installed
<azizLIGHT> it doesnt boot for me, so ill boot into 3.13.0-110-generic
<azizLIGHT> this will be my first reboot since i messed up
<azizLIGHT> i hope i can see u again
<c|oneman> you suck
<azizLIGHT> c|oneman: shadap
<azizLIGHT> c|oneman: u didnt even help me i messed up my whole shit
<cfhowlett> let's keep the insults out of the channel guys
<azizLIGHT> anyway. time to reboot
<azizLIGHT> cfhowlett: he my friend
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Did you boot with a 4.4 kernel ? I coild have swore you advised up on the 3.13 kernel (??) .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: 4.4 never booted for me. ive always been on 3.13.0-110-generic
<azizLIGHT> it would hang when it asks for encryption passphrase
<azizLIGHT> on 4.4
<azizLIGHT> and nothing gets written to dmesg.log
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: should i reboot now or more questions?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Well, we can look and see what we have installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '.
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070016/
<azizLIGHT> so i guess when we did HWE purge, it didnt care to remove 4.4
<mo_om> I can't get the channel list
<mo_om> only robots here?
<alkisg> No
<cfhowlett> topic here is ubuntu support, mo_om .
<mo_om> okey = =
<azizLIGHT> reboot?
<azizLIGHT> im anxious
<mo_om> bots
<mo_om> chat bots
<mo_om> answer machine :)
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: run ' sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-64-generic ;  sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-4.4.0-64-generic ;  sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-4.4.0-64 ; sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-64-generic ' .
<azizLIGHT> ERROR: Cannot create report: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/virtualbox-4.3.0.crash'
<azizLIGHT> i knew of this
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: first part: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070036/
<azizLIGHT> just some virtualbox crap
<azizLIGHT> what are these lines: The link /vmlinuz is a damaged link; Removing symbolic link vmlinuz ;  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<azizLIGHT> should i continue?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Looks pretty good, but, " you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub] " we best check . show ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' .
<azizLIGHT> that was just the first command Bashing-om
<azizLIGHT> i am paused at the Y/N prompt for 2nd command
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: continie . no hard error yet .
<azizLIGHT> done with the remaining commands, no error
<azizLIGHT> now to check the vmlinuz
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: output of ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070053/
<azizLIGHT> maybe i need to run grub update or something
<azizLIGHT> there is no vmlinuz file only vmlinuz.old?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: yeah, let's see if grub will heal . ' sudo update-grub ' ,
<azizLIGHT> update-grub or update-grub2? i have encrypted / and /home and /swap
<azizLIGHT> and also windows
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: does not matter . as the script will also pick up grub2 .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070065/
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: output of ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' after sudo update-grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070066/
<azizLIGHT> is that normal
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: No not what we want . we can set the symlinks manually . show ' ls -al /boot/ ' .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070071/
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT:
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: ?
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i think you typed something but it doesnt show
<lerner> say I want to transfer 5 GB of data toanother computer online. How do I do it?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: ' sudo rm /initrd.img.old /vmlinuz.old ; sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-110-generic /vmlinuz ; sudo ln -s  /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-110-generic /initrd.img ; sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-101-generic /vmlinuz.old ; sudo ln -s  /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-101-generic /initrd.img.old ' .
<lotuspsychje> lerner: try ##networking channel perhaps?
<lerner> a ssh transfer should suffice
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: added spaces take then out "  ln -s  /boot " .
<zerorax> does ubuntu support 64 threaded systems(4 16 core cpu)
<azizLIGHT> hm?
<azizLIGHT> ok
<azizLIGHT> sudo rm /initrd.img.old /vmlinuz.old ; sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-110-generic /vmlinuz ; sudo ln -s /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-110-generic /initrd.img ; sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-101-generic /vmlinuz.old ; sudo ln -s /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-101-generic /initrd.img.old
<azizLIGHT> look good?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Yes ,, that looks proper . I am tired and not doing as well as I should .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: now ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070112/
<azizLIGHT> and ls -al /boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070109/
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Looks good for the symlinks , is grub still happy ? ' sudo update-grub ' . for cheap insurance .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: sudo update-grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070129/
<azizLIGHT> i dont understand why update-grub didnt catch the problem with vmlinuz
<azizLIGHT> with symlinks
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<azizLIGHT> what else should i make sure, so i can boot
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Lots I do not understand ( or know ) . not the 1st time I have had to mamually go back and set the symlinks . // OK consider, I think we are ready to try a RE-boot, yes ?
<azizLIGHT> that whole grub thing made me uneasy
<azizLIGHT> theres nothing else i should check?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Well, grub was already broke to start with or the 4.4 kernel would have booted . I still a bit concerned that 'autoremove' did not remove those old kernels, But that is a problem to address after the next kernel update .
<azizLIGHT> oh so the reason i couldnt boot into 4.4 was because of the vmlinuz symlinks?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Perhaps . not enough info to make a good call on that . All I know to do now is RE-boot and see what happens . I have not come up with a reason why not to try .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: ok sir. i will see on on the other side. thanks for your help. if i cannot boot i still have access to irc though
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: I do not anticipate there to be a problem . see ya on the other side .
<azizLIGHT> well, i tried to boot and after i entered my passphrase for my encrypted disk, it said cryptbox setup sucessfull y and then it didnt do anything and wouldnt respond to ctrl-alt-f1 ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-del. but it did respond to power button press and shut down
<azizLIGHT> i rebooted into same kernel with recovery now
<azizLIGHT> im logged in now, but not in X
<azizLIGHT> im on prompt
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: Bashing-om try booting without quiet splash and debug instead maybe?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: EriC^^ Bet the nvidia graphics driver got broke .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: aha
<azizLIGHT> i can pastebin the dmesg? does /var/log/dmesg correspond to current boot (in recoverymode right now at prompt) and then does /var/log/dmesg.0 correspond to previous boot where it hung after entering the passphrase?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: The driver was built on the 4.4 kernel and we removed it :)
<mahakal> Eric^^: Hi Eric..Is there any ubuntu distro for android development only ?
<cfhowlett> mahakal, no.
<EriC^^> mahakal: no idea
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: yeah dmesg is like that
<mahakal> cfhowlett: i think we should have one .....
<Xundres> hi, how can I change the order of applications in the launcher? Maybe customizing it with folder that group some apps etc, similar to what can be done on a phone
<cfhowlett> mahakal, feel free to develop one and submit it to canonical for official support
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Kist for general principles - cause I have little doubt ' mount -o remount rw / ; apt purge nvidia* ; ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . and again reboot to see the effect .
<azizLIGHT> this is my hung boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070227 and this is my current boot paste.ubuntu.com/24070209
<azizLIGHT> i cannot read it on my phone screen
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: doesn't have much
<azizLIGHT> hows that possible
<azizLIGHT> oh you mean nothing useful there?
<EriC^^> yeah that's what i meant
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: EriC^^ " nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel " let's re-install the driver  as above .
<azizLIGHT> whats nvidia module verification failed signature and/or required key
<azizLIGHT> yea i was typing that
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: could you rephrase what you said earlier: Kist for general principles etc...
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Recall I did suppose that we would have to re-install the driver " not a big deal " :)
<azizLIGHT> i want to install nvidia-358
<azizLIGHT> i know it works
<azizLIGHT> can i do that one specifically? if so, how
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: In the root consile ( recovery ) : ' mount -o remount rw / ; apt purge nvidia* ; ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '
<azizLIGHT> am i in root console
<Bashing-om> axisys: sure . apt install nvidia-358 .
<azizLIGHT> i booted into 3.13.0-110-generic recovery and when it prompted me i said resume normal boot (in that pink screen, i forgot what it said)
<azizLIGHT> and then i am sitting at command prompt in tmux
<azizLIGHT> am i in root console/ recovery then
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: nope
<azizLIGHT> how do you get to there
<azizLIGHT> and why cant i do the command from here
<EriC^^> type "id"
<azizLIGHT> it says a bunch of things that i am not able to copy paste
<azizLIGHT> http://i.imgur.com/Stnf3cu.jpg
<azizLIGHT> hm
<Kristjantwelve> yo
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: That looks like a normal terminal (tty) to me . what desktop are you running ?
<azizLIGHT> I figured out how to get to root console; root shell prompt option at the pink screen
<azizLIGHT> http://i.imgur.com/m94X8vb.jpg
<madsj> is there a ppa for the most recent boost libraries? 1.58 is in xenial, I'd like 1.6x
<azizLIGHT> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode it says I need to mount -o remount,rw / and then mount --all as well if I have separate partitions
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: I would prefer to work from that normal terminal rather than the root shell . What desktop are we working with ?
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.5 x64
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Boot back into that normal terminal and there what results ' sudo service lightdm start ' ?
<azizLIGHT> Job failed to start
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . I bet we see " unclaimed " .
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070366
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Nope . we have the driver loaded . something else is going on here , " configuration: driver=nvidia " .
<CrazyTux> hello, why is Ubuntu and its other official derivatives listed separately on distrowatch.com? Put together they can easily surpass Mint in page hit ranking.
<azizLIGHT> When I read /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log it says X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such file or first directory),  aborting
<alkisg> CrazyTux: haha, mint is ubuntu with just a few packages over it, it should be listed under ubuntu too if it was done properly
<CrazyTux> what do you mean by "if it was done properly"? is it not done properly?
<alkisg> No, it has a lot of hand made scripts that write whatever they want in /etc without respect for debian policy
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate is somewhat close to mint, but done properly
<CrazyTux> ok. I didn't know this.
<CrazyTux> ok. You mean Ubuntu Mate better than Mint?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: can you boot to the login screen and log in with the guest account ? If you can this isolates to your account .
<alkisg> For me, surely yes
<CrazyTux> how does this affect how Mint behaves?
<alkisg> It's also supported here, unlike mint
<alkisg> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<azizLIGHT> I have a guest account? Bashing-om
<azizLIGHT> I'll do ctrl-alt-f2 to go to other tty
<CrazyTux> I'll use Mate only then.
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: in a standard desktop install Yes . at the login box you should have the option to login guest .
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: I don't have any gui
<kierqueen> hi
<kierqueen> I get this error when I open the matlab site? https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Fix-slowness-crashing-error/What-does-quot-Your-connection-is-not-secure-quot-mean/ta-p/30354
<kierqueen> https://www.mathworks.com/
<azizLIGHT> Im on prompt, lightdm won't start for me to select a guest account from that gui menu
<Kristjan66> hi
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: I think I'm misunderstanding you
<kierqueen> what can I do?
<kierqueen> how to get new certificates? If tat is the problem first of all
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: I'm at the prompt on tty1
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: In that event , going to take a bit to find the cause , I am just too tired to think this through at this time . Others here will hve to pick up my slack .
<azizLIGHT> At least I can boot, just gotta figure out how to get a gui
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: Yeah the fact that you got me to boot is greatly appreciated
<w0rlock> Good morning!
<w0rlock> Im having some issues with mounting drives within Ubuntu. It seems that it always wants to mount my HDDs as removable drives? Is there any way i can mount them as HDDS not removable drives?
<auronandace> !fstab | w0rlock
<ubottu> w0rlock: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<w0rlock> Within fstab i am only seeing /dev/sda1 not the other 5 drives attached to the PC.
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Correct . maybe just a small matter to fix the GUI . But I must quit . Just to tired now to think clearly .
<auronandace> w0rlock: you need to add them to your /etc/fstab
<w0rlock> It seems on start up the automatcailly get mounted to /media/myname/drivename
<w0rlock> But not mentioned in fstab
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om, no worries, thanks for the step by steps, couldn't have got to here without you
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: I was hopeing to get Eric to pick this up . but seems his connection is unstable . Anyway .. I am out of here . I check on you when I return .
<azizLIGHT> :)
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: Bashing-om looks to be good now
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: farewell, have a pleasant night :)
<azizLIGHT> Goodnight Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Appreciate ya taking up my slack . nvidia driver is loaded - display does not start - lightdm .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: alright
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070430/ is my dmesg
<azizLIGHT> That's with quiet and splash removed in boot options and added debug
<azizLIGHT> Normal boot, not recovery mode
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: are you using uefi?
<azizLIGHT> 3.13.0-110-generic
<azizLIGHT> I believe so, how do I check
<EriC^^> try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^^> i think the nvidia taints kernel stuff is uefi related
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/cGBOsju.jpg
<azizLIGHT> Sorry about pictures
<azizLIGHT> But I'm on the phone
<EriC^^> np, ok you're using uefi
<azizLIGHT> ive used this kernel with nvidia-358 before and gotten gui
<azizLIGHT> older kernels and nvidia-358 still worked
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try "sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/{x-0,lightdm}.log"
<azizLIGHT> http:/paste.ubuntu.com/24070454 and 24070455
<azizLIGHT> two urls sorry
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070455
<azizLIGHT> hope i didnt typo
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try just in case "sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm"
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: when it boots normally it goes to a black screen now? and ctrl+alt+f1 gives the tty?
<azizLIGHT> when i boot it without quiet and without splash, and used debug (but not with recovery mode kernel option in grub), it takes me to tty login straight
<azizLIGHT> let me try reinstall lightdm
<EriC^^> ok
<azizLIGHT> done reinstalling
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try sudo service lightdm restart
<azizLIGHT> it says
<azizLIGHT> stop: unknown instance:
<azizLIGHT> start: job failed to start
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: try "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm"
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/ewdqFEJ.jpg
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i wonder why it wants that file, it dont have it myself
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: ls -ld /etc/X11/X
<azizLIGHT> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/X: no such file or directory
<Ben64> welp
<EriC^^> iirc there used to be a symlink though, maybe it's just on 16.04 it went away
<Ben64> it's a symlink on my system
<EriC^^> what does dpkg -S /etc/X11/X give you Ben64 ?
<azizLIGHT> i mustve killed the symlinks when i had to remove all the xorg packages and reinstall them
<Ben64> EriC^^: nothing
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: ls -ld /usr/bin/Xorg
<EriC^^> maybe reinstall everything X related azizLIGHT
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: dpkg -l | grep xorg | pastebinit
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070490 for ls
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070491 for dpkg
<Ben64> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<Ben64> maybe
<azizLIGHT> restart lightdm?
<Ben64> go for it
<azizLIGHT> lol it worked
<azizLIGHT> i got login screen and logged in and see my gui dkestop
<Ben64> cool
<EriC^^> nice
<azizLIGHT> how do i send detach to the inner tmux process
<azizLIGHT> if ctrl-a is my key for both
<azizLIGHT> ah whatever... i guess
<azizLIGHT> COOL so it worked
<azizLIGHT> just a broken symlink!!
<azizLIGHT> thank you thank you EriC^^ Ben64
<azizLIGHT> now lets see if i can play a game :P
<manish_> is there any way i can use flash drive as authentication medium for ubuntu login
<azizLIGHT> rocket league works :)
<azizLIGHT> i guess im back to business
<azizLIGHT> well, the whole reason i wanted HWE was to get 4.4 so i could get better hardware support for my xbox one controller so i could play rocket league with it
<w0rlock> Hi, i mentioned earlier in regards to fstab. Ive managed to disbale hotswap on my motherboard. So just need to edit fstab to mount the ntfs drives
<azizLIGHT> doesnt seem like xbox one controller works on 3.13.0-110
<CombuderBob> fstab discussion? Perfect, I'm wondering if there's an "official" guide to mounting CIFS shares through fstab. :D
<OlofL> Hello does anyone know a RDP client for linux that can auto resize according to the current window size?
<azizLIGHT> so, should i attempt HWE again?
<azizLIGHT> this time i dont have xorg-edgers ppa
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: great, no problem
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i meant about the comment you made before, not the last question :D
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i'd go through the xorg packages reinstalling them just in case, easy to do
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" && /xorg/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i guess if you dont have any ppa's that might make a problem and you need the hwe for something then sure
<azizLIGHT> doing xorg package reinstall now
<w0rlock> Can somone give me a hand with mount --bind on startup within fstab?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i think xorg-edgers even says dont use with HWE
<azizLIGHT> well i didnt consider that
<azizLIGHT> all my other ppas are just one off software, except for the graphics drivers one, and trusty-media that seems to install newer libs for media processing, and new versions of media players than ubntu repos
<azizLIGHT> so i think i should be safe
<azizLIGHT> in any case, if something goes wrong again, i know how to downgrade lol :P
<Xundres> 08:37:02 - Xundres: how can I customize the order in the launcher? Maybe creating folder etc
<xCykrix> Hey, I was wondering if anyone is around that could help me with a network issue. I'm trying to connect my ubuntu server wirelessly with a USB device and DHCP nor static is having any luck. It's starting to become a severe challenge more than an easy task. I either get stuck in a DHCPRequest or no error.
<xCykrix> If you need my network interfaces or any other info I can provide it
<xCykrix> https://hastebin.com/uhonefigum.txt thats the network interface
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: :D
<xCykrix> Hey, I was wondering if anyone is around that could help me with a network issue. I'm trying to connect my ubuntu server wirelessly with a USB device and DHCP nor static is having any luck. It's starting to become a severe challenge more than an easy task. I either get stuck in a DHCPRequest or no error.
<xCykrix> If you need my network interfaces or any other info I can provide it
<xCykrix> https://hastebin.com/uhonefigum.txt thats the network interface
<tatertots> xCykrix: open terminal
<xCykrix> tatertots, I already have it open. Ubuntu Server :P
<tatertots> xCykrix: sudo apt install sosreport
<xCykrix> already installed
<tatertots> xCykrix: sudo sosreport
<tatertots> xCykrix: skip case number by pressing enter again when prompted
<xCykrix> I just set it as 0 but oh well lol
<tatertots> xCykrix: let it run, let me know when its done
<xCykrix> already is
<tatertots> xCykrix: upload report to https://filebin.net/ and share the url/link
<Aurorasaura> Morning everyone. I was wondering if there is a way to create an extended drive like in windows. I have several files I need to keep on one drive but they are too big for one drive. I am using Ubuntu server
<tatertots> xCykrix: let me know if you run into any problems uploading
<Aurorasaura> Morning everyone. I was wondering if there is a way to create an extended drive like in windows. I have several files I need to keep on one drive but they are too big for one drive. I am using Ubuntu server
<Aurorasaura> oops lol sorry for the double
<alkisg> Aurorasaura: both lvm and btrfs can do that
<Aurorasaura> exit
<alkisg> you're welcome
<tatertots> xCykrix: how's it coming along?
<mint> i do not get the hate towards mint. please tell me what is up with that?
<Aurorasaura> lol ty alksig, I am still new to ubuntu server so I will have to read how to use those
<alkisg> mint, It's not hate at all; we just don't support it here because it's not a direct ubuntu derivative
<xCykrix> tatertots: sorry, i have to move it to another device via usb haha
<alkisg> Aurorasaura: an alternative would be to use different dirs, for example /bigdir/mount-point1 for 1st partition and /bigdir/mount-point2 for second partition
<xCykrix> tatertots: https://filebin.net/k2dsy0lslw0blt69
<Aurorasaura> hmm. ty for the insight alkisg
<xCykrix> It's probably gonna be something simple too lol
<tatertots> xCykrix: is the usb device connected to the system now?
<xCykrix> Yes, it is.
<xCykrix> Belkin Components F7D2101
<digilab> does any one have a working idea for live streaming webcam video ?
<digilab> all tips are welcome ..
<xCykrix> I would assume your live streaming software supports it?
<tatertots> xCykrix: iw dev|nc termbin.com 9999
<xCykrix> The server does not have internet access currently. So i'd have to echo it to a file
<Xundres> How can I chose which apps can appear in the launcher, or order them, or create folder with apps (as in android launcher)
<Xundres> ?
<xCykrix> tatertots: That doesn't appear to output anything at all
<tatertots> xCykrix: ubuntu server doesn't have iw or network manager, both things that would help manage a wlan device installed by default...
<tatertots> xCykrix: you'd need to install them
<xCykrix> The command is installed. Just not returning anything.
<xCykrix> I have another device that works fine on the same OS. But this one refuses to connect. I copied the exact same settings and it just loops for some reason.
<xCykrix> OS version*
<Poukai> exit
<tatertots> xCykrix: what is the name of this interface
<xCykrix> tatertots: wlxc05627e46438
<tatertots> xCykrix: https://gist.github.com/9d90c42ed78f88f0da7c18ee168f8e1f
<xCykrix> Why it's that odd I will never know
<tatertots> xCykrix: its using driver: r8712u
<xCykrix> that means...?
<Aurorasaura> can't you just use one mount point for multiple drives so all the files are stored in one place?
<tatertots> xCykrix: lets get a inxi off this thing...in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi
<Aurorasaura> listed in one place*
<xCykrix> again... I don't have network access currntly. It is showing as detected and working in ifconfig
<xCykrix> I just cannot get it to connect to my network.
<k1l> xCykrix: its working but not working?
<xCykrix> It wont connect to my network, via DHCP or static
<xCykrix> but it shows up in the devices
<tatertots> xCykrix: sudo ip link set wlxc05627e46438 up
<ChrisPa> Hey, is there a log I can view to see which connections (if any) are being blocked by the firewall or whatnot?
<ChrisPa> I'm having trouble tracing down whether my ISP is blocking the packet or if Ubuntu isn't playing nice
<xCykrix> tatertots: I already tried that, ifdown ifup, and restarting
<k1l> xCykrix: using networkmanager? what does dmesg say?
<tatertots> xCykrix: it is connected https://gist.github.com/673790bd81e44928ea7bdea2ffa27dec
<tatertots> xCykrix: it is connected https://gist.github.com/673790bd81e44928ea7bdea2ffa27dec as you can see it has 10.0.0.16/24
<tatertots> xCykrix: it's connected using the static ip you gave it
<xCykrix> It is not allowing me to SSH or ping outside servers
<xCykrix> Also k1l, it says IPv6: ADDCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlxc05627e46483: link is not ready
<tatertots> xCykrix: then let's find out if you gave it proper static ip settings which would allow for that functionality
<xCykrix> then a bunch o fwtuff after and the same thing
<xCykrix> of stuff*
<Guest19272> I can't seem to play dvds, this is the output I got from mplayer via command line paste.ubuntu.com/24070758/
<xCykrix> I bound the mac address to 10.0.0.16
<Guest19272> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070758/
<tatertots> xCykrix: this is what you gave it as a route https://gist.github.com/b33c30034bc06af53c03692175845ccf
<ChrisPa> Please somebody help, when they get the chance.. I have been stuck on this all weekend, I'm going to sleep defeated, again.. ugh.. Starting to think Verizon Wireless may be to blame, as I'm using tethered internet ..
<tatertots> xCykrix: can you ping 10.0.0.1
<murray1> What's ur issue ChrisPa?
<xCykrix> Destinatio Host Unreachable
<tatertots> xCykrix: then you gave it a bad/invalid route
<tatertots> xCykrix: fix it
<xCykrix> I don't know what I did wrong... I'm not a expert at ubuntu networking...
<xCykrix> thats why I came to ask for help
<ChrisPa> I can't figure out where a packet is dying, .. I'm trying to run a squid server and connect to it over the internet
<murray1> It looks like I wasn't typing the command right, but it still isn't working http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070769/
<tatertots> xCykrix: do you have any other devices on the same wlan?
<ChrisPa> It works locally and everything should be enabled for it to work over the wires too, but I can't telnet into any of the ports that should be open to test them.. I can connect out even with ssh though..
<murray1> Really sorry ChrisPa, I don't know anything about that. I would try asking in a bunch of places, not just here. Ubuntu forums, askubuntu, etc
<xCykrix> No I do not, that is the only system that uses it. And 10.0.0.16 is not registered to any other device.
<xCykrix> murray1, libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<ChrisPa> what would be the quickest way to open a port to run a test to see if my isp is blocking incoming traffic
<ChrisPa> or to view some kind of log that shows blocked request
<xCykrix> tatertots: What file would you need to help me figure out where I screwed up?
<murray1> xCykrix: I get "E: Unable to locate package libdvdread"
<xCykrix> murray1, If I understand the error correctly, ubuntu cannot play protected media that is on formats such as those.
<tatertots> xCykrix: you gave it this route https://gist.github.com/b33c30034bc06af53c03692175845ccf and it's obviously not valid or does not route to the outside world...what model of access point or router are you using in your network environment?
<murray1> xCykrix: Such as what? It's just a standard DVD as far as I'm aware
<murray1> I could try a different DVD
<tatertots> xCykrix: do you have any other devices on the same wired OR wireless LAN?
<tatertots> xCykrix: i said wired or wireless
<tatertots> xCykrix: as you need to determine your proper route from observing another device since you do not know this information
<xCykrix> wireless, and yes a few devices use it
<xCykrix> http://imgur.com/a/e8Mmq - Router Model and Version with a copy of windows ipconfig /all
<tatertots> xCykrix: can you access any other device on this lan (wired or wireless) that have internet access?
<xCykrix> The windows machine I am on yes. I also have another ubuntu 16.04.2 server using this network on DHCP
<xCykrix> without a static ip
<murray1> Accidentally closed pidgin, still here
<tatertots> xCykrix: ok good
<xCykrix> murray1, try "libdvd-pkg"
<tatertots> xCykrix: the part that is concerning is that you are unable to ping 10.0.0.1 which according to your windows ipconfig, is your default gateway....nothing can occur in that condition
<xCykrix> I know, that's why i'm trying to figure out what is blocking it
<xCykrix> this is a fresh install so nothing prior could be
<Xundres> How to order applications in dashboard? Create folder etc?
<tatertots> xCykrix: this is what i see about the static ip setting you chose to use https://gist.github.com/865a983a8de5a94351eabd0072066077
<xCykrix> what does that mean exactly?
<murray1> Thanks xCykrix, that worked
<xCykrix> :)
<Xundres> How to order applications in dashboard? Create folder etc?
<tatertots> xCykrix: use dhcp/auto ip settings temporarily and see if you get connectivity
<k1l> Xundres: no folders in unity dash
<Xundres> k1l: and in gnome shell?
<murray1> Anyone know a simple test to check if a CPU is faulty?
<k1l> Xundres: tag and name based searches dont work with folders. its like demanding steering on a motorbike with a steering wheel
<murray1> I'm using lubuntu, it only has 1 GB of RAM but it shouldn't lag this much, and it was fine when I first installed it a few days ago. We did a RAM test and things seemed to be fine
<xCykrix> tatertots, all I get is "DHCPDISCOVER on long_device_string to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval <num> (xid=0x550cee77)
<k1l> murray1: well, if you use heavy program slike firefox 1gb is not that much
<murray1> I suppose, maybe
<murray1> the performance seems to fluctuate seemingly randomly though
<k1l> murray1: using swap? look with "free -h"
<cfhowlett> murray1, what exactly is lagging
<tatertots> xCykrix: in terminal>   rfkill list
<cfhowlett> and swap would be a great idea for you.
<tatertots> xCykrix: are you blocked on any level?
<k1l> swap is a reason why its lagging. since swap is slow
<murray1> For example firefox was hanging earlier, couldn't click anything or move the window. It's fine atm though
<hargut> Hello.
<xCykrix> tatertots, cant use that, not installed
<xCykrix> however i'm using root
<xCykrix> so I would assume not
<murray1> k1l: Yep, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070874/
<hargut> I've just done a apt-get dist-upgrade to move to 16.04.2, which worked nicely, but I've still kernel 4.4 active. I'd like to get 4.8, but what is the right meta package to use instead of linux-image-generic to update 16.04.2 to 4.8 series?
<k1l> !hwe | hargut
<ubottu> hargut: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> hargut: read the article, no automatic change onto the hwe kernel path. you need to install that package mentioned there
<hargut> k1l: Is hwe the default during install? I thought I've seen last week a 4.8 during a fresh 16.04.2 install. Or did I mix something up here?
<tatertots> xCykrix: iw dev wlxc05627e46438 scan
<hargut> k1l: Thanks! :-)
<tatertots> xCykrix: if it does not show anything OR If it displays Interface does not support scanning, then you probably forgot to install the firmware. In some cases this message is also displayed when not running iw as root.
<xCykrix> tatertots, "command failed: no such device (-19)
<tatertots> xCykrix: well you'll need to install some things....your previous experience with any other adapter and what you may or may have not had to install...you can throw that out the window
<xCykrix> rip. I think I have the install disc for it somewhere
<xCykrix> but I have no clue how to run it in CLI
<tatertots> xCykrix: sorry if that was too blunt but...
<vibes22> New here pls forgive me for asking
<hargut> That explains what I experienced nicely. Default for fresh installs starting with 16.04.2 will be hwe, but not installed during dist-upgrade: http://askubuntu.com/questions/882896/old-kernel-with-ubuntu-16-04-2-update
<cfhowlett> vibes22, no apology needed.  ask your support question
<k1l> hargut: that is the standard since very long time for hwe.
<hargut> k1l: Could be, I've just noticed it now.
<xCykrix> tatertots, would the installation disk for the device help perhaps?
<tatertots> xCykrix: networkmanager
<hargut> Previously I've mostly used recent releases and not LTS. But I'm getting older and learn to value LTS. ;-)
<xCykrix> how would I tell if I have network manager?
<tatertots> xCykrix: you don't
<xCykrix> desktop only?
<xCykrix> or does it just need to be installed
<xCykrix> because I could probably ethernet it if absolutely needed
<tatertots> xCykrix: you'd need to install networkmanager
<tatertots> xCykrix: and yes that would require a temporary wired network connection
<xCykrix> Will that be all i need?
<xCykrix> because I don't want to have to move it more than once lol
<xCykrix> actually, i might just be able to SSH into it once its out there
<tatertots> xCykrix: iw commands are nice so you might want to ensure you can use those
<alkisg> xCykrix: if you can boot it with a live cd/usb etc, you could then have wifi internet and chroot to the installation and install whatever packages you want
<xCykrix> I really dont feel like reinstalling it again lol
<skinnybo1> Hey
<alkisg> xCykrix: I'm not talking about reinstallation
<alkisg> xCykrix: it's one way to get internet access to the existing installation
<skinnybo1> Has anyone tried getting into the java channel?
<alkisg> xCykrix: you boot from a live cd/usb, then use the "chroot" command to give internet to your existing installation
<k1l> skinnybo1: some channels need user registration with freenode. for help ask in #freenode
<xCykrix> oh lol, well I set it up with ethernet, waiting for it to boot tatertots
<xCykrix> crap I have to setup the eth0 >.>
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<xCykrix> tatertots, whats the package name for networkmanager?
<xCykrix> thats not a valid package
<xCykrix> oh network-manager
<xCykrix> lol
<tatertots> yeah that's it
<tatertots> lol
<xCykrix> installing
<xCykrix> this thing is huge lol
<xCykrix> tatertots, its done installing now
<tatertots> xCykrix: you'll need to connect to you wlan in terminal.....if you are unsure how to go about that ...i can PM you some wiki material
<xCykrix> Yeah, no clue lol
<xCykrix> tatertots, if you could dm me those or help explain that'd be appriciated :)
<tatertots> xCykrix: or i'm sure some other here can point you to some ubuntu "branded" wiki material on the discipline/subject matter....you might ask for the ubuntu branded stuff explicitly first...these guys like to ban people for posting non ubuntu brand material as a reference for newbies...it gets all political around here if you do stuff like that...but if you don't get any responses just pm me
<xCykrix> I'm sure I could find stuff on google with it
<k1l> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<xCykrix> tatertots, thanks, I found what I needed on google :)
<tatertots> xCykrix: yeah you should be able to find it via a search engine
<xCykrix> I have connection via 10.0.0.16 now
<tatertots> xCykrix: good job...
<xCykrix> now the real question is, will it save
<xCykrix> did a reboot
<xCykrix> eyy
<xCykrix> it does
<xCykrix> :D
<xCykrix> <3 much appriciated
<tatertots> xCykrix: sweet!
<tatertots> xCykrix: no problemo
<xCykrix> crap lol
<xCykrix> I forgot to remove the dhcp on ethernet
<xCykrix> now its making me wait 5 mins for it to fail
<xCykrix> :\
<Nilesh_> is there any package to install TensorFlow on ubuntu?
<Nilesh_> apt-cache didn't return anything
<tatertots> Nilesh_: have you consulted the software vendor's website?
<Nilesh_> tatertots: no....whom should I consult to?
<xCykrix> https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_linux
<xCykrix> Nilesh_, ^
<Nilesh_> xCykrix: tatertots Thanks a lot :)
<Aliekezhi> hi, on unebootin, I can see an option "space to preserv files accross reboots, ubuntu only", is that option necessary for a working ubuntu boot on USB stick ?
<MonkeyDust> Aliekezhi  no, i guess it's used for locales et al you entered
<MonkeyDust> Aliekezhi  if it were needed, you wouldnt be able to uncheck it
<Aliekezhi> MonkeyDust, ok, thx. By the way I can't repair my USB stick, maybe you would have an idea ? I used fsck.vfat several time, with -a option and then -wvr, but I still have an error message in dmesg telling me "please run fsck"... And unebootin blocked at 53% everytime...Any idea ?
<sugar> ciao a tutto il canale
<clissold345> !italian | sugar
<ubottu> sugar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Butter> is it possible to disable browser grouping in ubuntu taskbar
<Butter> ??
<koleygr> Butter, I found in google that alt+button above tab switches between windows of one app
<koleygr> I am not sure if this helps
<bluewater1980> Hello, anyone using mozilla syncserver on the own server?
<Butter> I know you can disable grouping with alt+tab using compiz, but its possible to disable grouping like you can do it in window 7/8/10 that not every task in taskbar starts to group
<koleygr> Butter, ... sorry... I can not find a way... wait for someone else
<clissold345> Butter, Super + W shows windows with no grouping. Is that any use?
<Butter> super+w looks much better thanks
<jeffy> f
<aruns> How to resolve this dependency error for postgresql, is this a resident bug in this version or what--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24071537/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/24071524/
<k1l> aruns: run sudo apt update. then please run "apt policy libpq-dev libpq5 postgresql-contrib" and show that in a paste
<aruns> k1l, For update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24071570/ ; for apt-policy :http://paste.ubuntu.com/24071575/
<k1l> aruns: make sure the -security and the -updates repos are enabled in system settings > software and updates
<bluewater1980> Has anyone setup an meozilla sync server ?
<kevy0> Hi , is there a way to add a browser when I use sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ?
<kevy0> I try to use a different Browser then the ones displayed
<Apachez> whats the status of libreoffice not being able to open (or save) files on network shares in ubuntu? seems like libreoffice 5.3 still have this malfunction while other apps works without problem on the same box and same networkshare
<Apachez> somebody in here must have encountered this themselfs?
<k1l> Apachez: that seems to be a libreoffice issue.
<Apachez> yes but at the same time it seems to be working in other distros
<k1l> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ravagetalon> I gave up on libreoffice long ago. Thankfully work provides MS office via RDP when I *do* need it.
<kang0> System image contains device drivers?
<Apachez> how come you cannot drag and drop to gvfs-mounts ?
<Apachez> while ctrl+c ctrl+v works
<RonWhoCares> My Ubuntu 16.10 froze. Successful reboot.  The color scheme for the top menu (with date - time on the right) and the menu's has changed.  How do I get it back
<Th3_ghost> Hello
<RonWhoCares> hi
<Th3_ghost> what version of ubuntu are u using?
<RonWhoCares> 16.10
<rdata> RonWhoCare:has the colour scheme changed for all your windows as well?
<RonWhoCares> yes
<rdata> have you tried the appearence menu from the dash?
<rdata> you can change the theme in there
<HoloIRCUser4> Hello
<RonWhoCares> I will look
<Th3_ghost> HoloIRCUser4: hi
<HoloIRCUser4> It's my first time since years
<HoloIRCUser4> On Oct
<HoloIRCUser4> On irc
<Th3_ghost> I'm new to this :D
<HoloIRCUser4> Th3_ghost: where do you from ?
<Th3_ghost> Bulgaria
<Th3_ghost> and u?
<HoloIRCUser4> Th3_ghost: France
<Th3_ghost> HoloIRCUser4: nice :)
<HoloIRCUser4> Th3_ghost: what are u doing in Bulgaria ?
<guest123> hello.. i was reading "the linux command line" from "William E. Shotts, Jr." and Im asking me why i kan't acces my virtual consoles on "ctrl+alt+f1" what is the regular username login of a machine?
<Th3_ghost> guest123: try with f2,f3, etc
<bekks> guest123: the regular username is the one you are using regularly, its different for everyone, since its configured upon installation.
<guest123> @th3:ghost @bekks also the same as in the terminal? because i tried but is not workng as username
<guest123> also name@name
<guest123> i simply don't know username of an ubuntu computer.. is it the name@name? i tried but have no acces to the virtual consoles on ctrl+alt+f1
<Th3_ghost> guest123: You have to enter username that you create at install process
<Th3_ghost> guest123: for example if you have user:guest123 . You have to enter guest123 and after that to enter password
<guest123> also at system preferences-dettail name
<guest123> but i tried
<guest123> wont work :\
<bekks> guest123: What does it say when you try?
<mvvvv> guest123, in a term launch : whoami
<guest123> login failure o someting
<bekks> guest123: What exactly does it say?
<guest123> nice mvvvv!!
<guest123> i have a name
<guest123> i will try it
<guest123> it is because
<guest123> on dettail i get name-pc
<guest123> i need onli name
<bekks> thats the name of your computer, not a user name.
<guest123> i give it a try
<bluewater80> Anyone using mozillasyncserver?
<guest123> thank you all i get access!.. but ho i logout? XD
<bekks> guest123: type: exit
<guest123> i typed logout! worked fine
<guest123> thank you al
<saitoh183> has anyone ever installed guacamole with mysql authenticationÉ
<saitoh183> ?
<bekks> saitoh183: I bet people did - but how does this poll help you?
<saitoh183> i need some help cuz i cant get it to work
<bekks> Define "cant get it to work" in detail please.
<saitoh183> bekks: sec i will get the log...but what im gettings is a blank page when i try to open it in the web browser
<saitoh183> log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24072094/
<saitoh183> i followed the instructions on the guacamole site and also tried  https://www.chasewright.com/guacamole-with-mysql-on-ubuntu/
<bekks> saitoh183: Seems like there is a driver missing, a module isnt loaded or something. Did you doublecheck that?
<saitoh183> bekks: mysql-connector-java-5.1.40-bin.jar is in /etc/guacamole/lib
<bekks> saitoh183: And all the other modules needed for a connection?
<saitoh183> bekks: and guacamole-auth-jdbc-mysql-0.9.11-incubating.jar is in /etc/guacamole/extensions
<bekks> saitoh183: did it work without mysql?
<saitoh183> humm... i havent tried ...i think that is with the user-mapping.xml?
<bekks> saitoh183: I never set that thing up.
<saitoh183> bekks let me try without mysql
<Apachez> is there some proper way to make /run/user/1000/gvfs accessable to root?
<bekks> Apachez: why do you want root to access that?
<Apachez> to workaround the libreoffice vs ubuntu bug
<Apachez> gvfs-mount makes libreoffice able to read and write files of the networkshare
<bekks> Which one?
<Apachez> however it wants a password
<Apachez> and I dont want the users to be forced to put in a password each time they start libreoffice
<Apachez> so I was thinking if I could do something like       mount --bind /run/user/1000/gvfs/blalalbalba ~/Fileserver
<Apachez> this way they access Fileserver in their homedir and wont have to add in a password
<Apachez> because the /run/usr/1000/gvfs/blablala is already automounted through gigolo
<Apachez> BUT  mount --bind can only be runned as root, no problem - add it as a system call during bootup
<Apachez> HOWEVER the /run/user/1000/gvfs path is ONLY accessible to the user NOT the root
<Apachez> d?????????  ? ?       ?         ?            ? gvfs
<Apachez> which kind of sucks
<Apachez> and gvfs doesnt seem to have a global config where I could enable/disable this behaviour
<bekks> Why dont you properly mount the share (not using gvfs) and the users access it?
<Apachez> because there is no mount.* for ftp
<Apachez> so Im down to either using curlftpfs which libreoffice on ubuntu cannot access
<bekks> I bet there is a ftpfs module :)
<Apachez> or using gvfs-mount which libreoffice on ubuntu can access but its nagging the users about password after each reboot
<Apachez> apt-cache search ftpfs
<Apachez> curlftpfs - filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL
<Apachez> sbackup-plugins-fuse - Simple Backup Suite FUSE plugins
<Apachez> doesnt seem like that
<Apachez> above is 16.10 repos
<bekks> And there's no chance of implementing NFS access to that share?
<Apachez> noone would be happier than me if there would exist some mount.ftp to do this the proper way :)
<Apachez> nope no nfs available
<Apachez> sure I can use filezilla and all that but Im trying to make this userfriendly
<Apachez> so it will just be a dir in the homedir for the user to open/save files in
<Apachez> like ~/Fileserver
<Apachez> using ln -s didnt help
<bekks> I'm still wondering why you are using some ftp stuff for a user fileserver where they edit documents and such.
<Apachez> because there is no samba etc
<Apachez> only the ftp server
<Apachez> and then I thought "how hard can it be" after I found the curlftpfs doing apt-cache search ftpfs
<Apachez> but it seems like libreoffice in ubuntu is borked somehow (seems like its working in other distros so I bet theres some combo on libreoffice vs ubuntu)
<Apachez> the previous workarounds only seems to be working for LO 4.1 and such
<Apachez> ubuntu 16.10 uses LS 5.2
<Apachez> this same malbehaviour exists when tested with LS 5.3 in ubuntu 16.10
<Apachez> the problem is that LO refuse to open/save files on networkshares in ubuntu
<Apachez> except for gvsf-mount obviously, but then it nags about password even if this share is already mounted through gigolo (who remembers password)
<Apachez> so its like a neverending story :P
<jayjo> I have my log files filling up my disk within weeks, and this is the third time this has happened. I'm beginning to feel uncomfortable using this machine for my primary production when it seems so unstable. Is there a way to prevent this log buildup, is this a known issue, or is there a patch? I beleive after reserach the initial times it has something to do with using an NVIDIA card
<sruli> to fill a luks drive with /dev/zero is the same is filling it with /dev/urandom before formatting it as luks, correct?
<Apachez> so I guess noone in here got any ideas on how to fix the permissions for that gvfs dir?
<Apachez> sruli: not really but sure
<alkisg> jayjo: what line is repeated in those log files? how big are they?
<Apachez> sruli: idea of using urandom is to make it harder to identify what is encrypted and what isnt
<alkisg> jayjo: you can configure rsyslog to delete them whenever you want; but it'd be better to solve the issue so that the app doesn't need to log gigabytes in the first place...
<saitoh183> bekks: still there?
<sruli> Apachez: and if i understand correctly, if i fill an encrypted drive with zeros those zeros will become encrypted so not really different to using urandom before encrypting it
<jayjo> alkisg: actually, it appears the bloated files are in kern.log, and all of the files I can observe seem to be NetworkManager[990] <info>
<weechat> test
<alkisg> jayjo: how big are we talking about? gigabytes?
<alkisg> Apachez: see second answer in http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/276153/mount-ftp-using-gvfs-at-the-command-line
<alkisg> Apachez: then create a user that mounts that gvfs dir, and put all the users that you want them to access it, to the same group as that user
<jayjo> alkisg: it looks like they get zipped each week, kern.log is 0, kern.log.1 is 14574, kern.log.2.gz is 969819687, kern.log.3.gz is 1557696677
<alkisg> jayjo: and you can't see any specific pattern that is repeated in the big files?
<Apachez> alkisg: tnx, ill give it a go
<alkisg> Example,do you see network-manager thinking that you unplug/replug the network cable 100 times per second? That would be a bug to search for a solution, not the log size...
<alkisg> jayjo: ^
<saitoh183> So my guacamole works with usermapping but not with the mysql auth
<jayjo> alkisg: OK thanks, youre right I'm not tackling this right. I'll do some more research and come back
<warrshrike> i installed llvm-3.5 with apt-get
<warrshrike> now I need to set LLVM_HOME variable
<warrshrike> but i cant figure out where apt-get installed it
<warrshrike> any idea?
<MrHall> a
<Afdal> looks like an update busted network manager again
<Afdal> :/
<Afdal> how do these get pushed into the stable repository?
<Blakes5> Hey all. I'm trying to configure certificates for a openvpn server using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Generating_Certificates but I'm getting an error running this command ./pkitool --initca
<Blakes5> Give me a sec and I'l get the error, it's lengthy
<Blakes5> The error is error:0E065068:configuration file routines:STR_COPY:variable has no value:conf_def.c:584:line 145
<Afdal> always at the worst time to deal with this garbage too
<Blakes5> There appears to be bug reports going back as far as 14.04 on this error. But no solution?
<romdum> Hello everyone
<Th3_ghost> romdum: Hi
<Afdal> Recent library update broke network manager on my laptop, not sure what to do here
<fizi> ping
<Afdal> Looking at the packages I installed yesterday and I only see linux-libc-dev, libservlet3.0-java, uno-libs3, and tcpdump at possible culprits
<Afdal> as possible culprits*
<mvvvv> Afdal, your wifi driver I guess ? there is an epidemic
<Afdal> :(
<Afdal> So it's not just me?
<zerorax> I put ubuntu phone on my android
<mvvvv> Afdal, did you update && upgrade to see if it's not an install problem ?
<Afdal> good grief how does this stuff make it into the stable repository
<zerorax> it's kinda cool, and kinda less intuitive than samsungs android ui
<zerorax> but I like it overall
<Afdal> I can't do anything of that sort mvvvv, my internet access on my laptop is completely dead
<Afdal> also I'm on 14.04
<mvvvv> Afdal, plug an ethernet cable to your box
<Afdal> :/
<zerorax> mvvvv, don't forget he needs to invert his rotational velocidenisty before he can pull this off
<Th3_ghost> Afdal: Why so old version?
<Afdal> because I don't want to deal with 16.04 problems at the moment
<Th3_ghost> Afdal: what problems?
<zerorax> incase you don't know the principal of rotational velocidensity, I'll show you this instructional video(it's a parody on hacking tutorials)
<zerorax> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kgr6DWZF1c
<Afdal> Xubuntu 16.04 made some changes that upset me
<zerorax> best youtube video i've watched in a year
<Th3_ghost> ubuntu-gnome 16.04 works very good at my hp probook 450 g2
<zerorax> totally a joke, if you were thinking it was serious and trying to learn to hack, it would make you so damn confused
<Th3_ghost> better than 14.04
<zerorax> old ubuntu is old
<sruli> to fill a luks drive with /dev/zero is the same is filling it with /dev/urandom before formatting it as luks, correct?
<zerorax> no... /dev/zero can leave detectable traces, you should do 3+ passes of random if you're worried. i like to use DBAN with twister for a PRNG and a 5 pass wipe if I have the time
<zerorax> but I can be a little paranoid, just know that one pass of zeros is not safe
<Afdal> okay how do I hold a package back again while using update && upgrade mvvvv
<Afdal> there's one package I really don't want to update right now
<mvvvv> Afdal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrede
<alkisg> Afdal: man apt-mark => check for hold
<Afdal> got an ethernet connection working btw
<mvvvv> Afdal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DJones> !pinning | Afdal This sounds like what you need for that package
<ubottu> Afdal This sounds like what you need for that package: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Afshaal> so...  apt-mark hold firefox && apt-get upgrade?
<mvvvv> no Afshaal
<Afshaal> that's not how you hold back an update properly?
<mvvvv> sudo apt-mark  hold Your Package
<Afshaal> yeah
<Afshaal> and then I can apt-get update and upgrade without fear?
<mvvvv> then update && upgrade
<L0g4nAd4ms> Hi, i got some problem with my ethernet connection suddenly, after the login it takes like 30 seconds for network manager to say "it has connected", but i got only then an ipv6 address (according to ifconfig) and can not access the internet
<Afshaal> :)
<Afshaal> package modemmanager huh
<Afshaal> I hope this fixed it :/
<Afshaal> fixes*
<mvvvv> Afshaal, to test wifi : just unplug ethernet cable
<Afshaal> oh jeez
<Afshaal> you know what
<Afshaal> I had my wireless button switched off -__________-
<Afshaal> how embarrassing ;_;
<mvvvv> :p
<Afshaal> wellll you're off the hook this time Canonical
<Afshaal> I still don't appreciate the Opus audio codec being messed up recently however
<Afshaal> that still isn't fixed
<motoman> hi everyone, have a good day
<sai_> hello
<sai_> yes i have joined
<bunchies> this is my first backup im making since installation yesterday. ive added a bunch of stuff in my home folder so just exclude those DIRs only in my root backup correct? or can i exclude more just to have something with apps to restore from
<bunchies> is /home even needed for a backup?
<bunchies> and also, if i wanted to install another ubuntu could i just format the / /boot and /var then remount and install?
<SchrodingersScat> bunchies: that's up to you, what data you consider valuable.  On desktop machines I do normally grab /home/, because all other data can be reinstalled/duplicated, but my user data may not.  If you have a different structure, some other place you put important data, then of course adjust as needed.
<bunchies> SchrodingersScat, well this backup would be just for me to keep on the external if i ever just want a fresh install with a few apps
<bunchies> all images and videos will be backed up separately
<egotrip> hello. folks
<bunchies> hello
<egotrip> I have a few questions..
<tatertots> answer is 42 to all of them
<SchrodingersScat> we have few answers
<bunchies> LUE
<egotrip> tatertots: You are now my hero
<bunchies> Life, the Universe and Everything
<bunchies> SchrodingersScat, this would just be a system backup all of my personal files are taken care of
<egotrip> I run Ubuntu, and boot into cli, Now and then i need to start window manager. (unity) to do some work, What i want, is a lightweight window to run web-browser and such, but still have unity.
<SchrodingersScat> bunchies: what software were you considering using for the backup?
<bunchies> so all the media at /home doesnt need backup
<bunchies> dejadup
<bunchies> but only because thats the one im aware of
<SchrodingersScat> note: I've never tried to do a system recovery using the duplicity backend, I normally do a fresh install then import what I needed from backup
<bunchies> i was thinking about that too but it would still be nice to have an early restore point
<bunchies> im a n00b and may go through a few installs before i stop breaking shit :P
<BlueShark> try installing archlinux and come here again :p
<alkisg> egotrip: you want unity and you want something light? those don't match... :)
<egotrip> alkisg: i want BOTH :)
<egotrip> alkisg: I want a lightweight windows for simple tasks, and boot up unity when i need more
<alkisg> egotrip: well, unity needs a lot of dependencies to run, so you can't have that :D
<Guest88144> Hi everybody. I'm new to Ubuntu. No idea of how can I access to control panel
<alkisg> egotrip: well, then just also install openbox or something
<Guest88144> to uninstall programs
<egotrip> alkisg: there are no problems having 2 window managers installed, and start one or another when needed?
<nicolas__> slt
<alkisg> egotrip: nah, it's ok
<nicolas__> do you speak french ?
<egotrip> no
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nicolas__> ok
<egotrip> alkisg: i will do some research.
<egotrip> alkisg: i tried installing openbox earlier, but I have a highresolution screen, so the windows was really small, and i didn't have any config menus. I guess there is some start arguments or config files to fiddle with
<alkisg> egotrip: I think you don't know what you want. Light or full desktop? If you want light, it's light :)
<alkisg> egotrip: what do you think openbox will save you, 300 mb ram? how much ram do you have?
<bunchies> BlueShark, i understand where im at in my understanding of linux and that's ok i just started playing around last wednesday and last friday i stopped booting windows, last night i whiped windows completely. i want to learn so i'll get there :P
<Apachez> some debugging regarding libreoffice vs curlftpfs using ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/7hS7eK1G  symptom: cannot open nor save files in libreoffice when using network share, gedit however works
<egotrip> alkisg: I know what I want, I want a lightweight windows for simple tasks. ;)
<ioria> egotrip, try fluxbox, it's more 'human'
<ioria> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (yakkety), package size 706 kB, installed size 3481 kB
<egotrip> ioria: fluxbox. might do the trick. Hoping it will work alongside unity.
<egotrip> ioria: not at the same time. but on demand :P
<ioria> egotrip, guess so
<egotrip> ioria: i will do some research on fluxbox
<ioria> egotrip, btw,   with openbox  you can install tilt2, so you'll have a taskbar
<ioria> egotrip, sy, i mean tint2
<egotrip> ioria: oh (i am noting the tips)
<saitoh183> anyone have experience with installing guacamole with mysql(mariaDB) authentication? all im getting is a blank page when i navigate to the url. log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24072094/
<saitoh183> bekks: mysql-connector-java-5.1.40-bin.jar is in /etc/guacamole/lib
<saitoh183> and guacamole-auth-jdbc-mysql-0.9.11-incubating.jar is in /etc/guacamole/extensions
<saitoh183> i followed the instructions on the guacamole site and also tried  https://www.chasewright.com/guacamole-with-mysql-on-ubuntu/
<egotrip> ioria: i have to google some stuff when I am back in unity later.
<will> .
<will> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24072755/
<will> i broke my X http://paste.ubuntu.com/24072755/
<feep[ub]> hi, I have a _weird_ problem
<feep[ub]> I have a system with both nvidia and intel graphics
<ioria> will, how did you break it ?
<feep[ub]> I want to force intel glx/mesa rendering when starting X, I don't want it to probe nvidia at all
<feep[ub]> but I _don't_ want to remove nvidia
<feep[ub]> cause I still need it for cuda, I just don't want xorg touching it.
<feep[ub]> any ideas?
<Apachez> how do I locate older versions of deb files for a specific app in ubuntu?
<will> nomodesetup on grub effed my ubuntu resolution.  i took it off still messed up.  display wouldnt work, and failsafe isnt fixing it
<feep[ub]> on gentoo, I can switch the opengl provider to mesa. I don't know how to do this on ubuntu.
<ioria> will,  sudo lshw -c Video
<_pepe> Hey all, it appears the recent update borked something. Ubuntu 16.04 Mate. After update when I login to a session the mouse freezes and the LEDs over my numpad flash. I can get into a guest session though but can'tr connect to wifi. Grub shows 4 items, a "-", kernel 4.4.0-59 Recovery, 4.4.0-57, and 4.4.0-57 recovery. Any ideas?
<ioria> _pepe, recent update?  current kernel is 4.4.0-64
<_pepe> Todays, is 16.04 behind?
<ioria> _pepe,  maybe open a terminal ans run  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> !info linux-generic xenial | _pepe
<ubottu> _pepe: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.64.68 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have mesa 12.0.6 installed on 16.04.2 on haswell integrated graphics, yet the max OGL version is 3.3
<Guy1524> how can I get it up to 4.1 at least
<feep[ub]> gonna try just deleting the relevant libglx and xorg module
<feep[ub]> I really don't care at all about hwaccel on the desktop, it's gonna be slow with cuda anyways
<feep[ub]> here goes!
<will> ioria: *display UNCLAIMED description: VGA compatable controller product Kaveri [Radeo R6 Gragpics] vendor AMD/ATI wideth 64 bits clock 33mhz capabilities upon requesttt
<Guy1524> I thought that intel had openGL 4 support in mesa 12.0.6
<ioria> will,  please, paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com or use pastebinit
<tatertots> Guy1524: install hardware that supports 4.1
<Guy1524> tatertots: haswell integrated graphics doesn't support 4.1?
<tatertots> Guy1524: install hardware that it's software supports supports 4.1
<Guy1524> just found this: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Haswell-GL4-Flipped-On
<will> ioria: http://pastebin.com/GT23Jq4s
<ioria> will,  i'am sure R 6 is supported by the opensource driver in 16.04 ....
<ioria> will,  cat /etc/issue
<will> Ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS \m \1
<ioria> will,  dmesg | grep Kernel
<Guy1524> figured it out
<Guy1524> opengl 4.5 support for haswell doesn't come until mesa 17
<Guy1524> what would you guys say is the best way to get to mesa 17 stabily on 16.04.2
<Spartacurse> ELI5: what is the system group named "input"?
<k1l> Guy1524: use 17.04, that will get mesa 17
<Krissman> any sexy girls here, that would like to chat with a lovely 33 years old estonian male? my webpage: web.zone.ee/kristjanrobam
<sadboy98_> Hey everybody :D
<k1l> Krissman: this channel is technical support only. better try in ##chat
<Guy1524> k1l: you think I should upgrade to 17.04 just for the graphics stack?
<sadboy98_> What's is the best VPN Client for Ubuntu ?
<Guy1524> will 16.04.3 have mesa 17?
<Krissman> right
<tatertots> lol
<Krissman> i will go now there
<will> http://pastebin.com/zx1YBqjG
<will> sorry i have to type all these
<k1l> Guy1524: i dont know why you want to upgrade the whole graphics stack. but 17.04 will ship mesa 17 and that will get backported to 16.04.3 maybe
<Guy1524> if I use the oibaf ppa, do you think I will have major stability problems
<ioria> will,  what happens if you remove nomodeset ?
<k1l> Guy1524: 3rd party repos and pacakges and PPAs are out of the reach of the core ubuntu. so we cant tell you that its stable and give guarantees
<Guy1524> ok then
<Guy1524> thanks for the help
<Guy1524> cya
<k1l> Guy1524: if you want mesa17 now, then its your decision
<will> ioria: thanks
<will> ioria: i think that fixed it...weird i thought i took that out before but i must not have configured it after or soemthing
<ioria> will,  ok ....
<feep[ub]> okay, now I have no software accel despite the fact that I really should have, but no big deal
<feep[ub]> nvidia still works, and that's the important part
<feep[ub]> ah crud, nevermind, this doesn't work
<feep[ub]> I can't start blender cause it expects glx, I really need software rendering.
<feep[ub]> maybe I can turn this around, remove nvidia and install it manually from nvidia's download?
<feep[ub]> so ubuntu doesn't know it's there
<feep[ub]> stealth nvidai
<feep[ub]> ia*
<feep[ub]> hm, does ubuntu have any way to install _just_ the kernel module?
<feep[ub]> ah great, I can't install cuda without having the nvidia driver
<feep[ub]> is there any way to fake ubuntu out, like, "trust me, I already have that package installed, you do not need to concern yourself with it"
<feep[ub]> "especially definitely do not configure it or use it to satisfy any alternatives"
<feep[ub]> I can just install the cuda sdk manually too, it's just a bit annoying
<tatertots> feep[ub]: open terminal
<feep[ub]> terminal open
<tatertots> feep[ub]: in terminal>        sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> feep[ub]: let me know when it's done
<feep[ub]> fwiw I've found update-alternatives in the meantime
<feep[ub]> and apparently I can just force libgl to mesa
<feep[ub]> not sure if that works for xorg yet
<feep[ub]> yeah it's done
<tatertots> feep[ub]: in terminal>        inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> feep[ub]: press enter, share the url/link here, if you do not get a url/link say so
<feep[ub]> tatertots: http://sprunge.us/VaGL
<feep[ub]> the FAILED nvidia is from when I deleted nvidia so it doesn't use nvidia
<feep[ub]> I like saying nvidia.     nvidia.
<tatertots> feep[ub]: i would have asked you to run it as root....did you run this as root?
<feep[ub]> I can .. why?
<tatertots> feep[ub]: no don't
<feep[ub]> too late http://sprunge.us/YjMD
<feep[ub]> no difference except the graphics don't work at all, as expected
<tammuz> Hi
<feep> switching to here since I'm restarting my xorg
<tatertots> feep: yeah graphics will be a mess .......as expected
<tatertots> feep: yeah graphics will be a mess .......as expected..based off the looks of your inxi
<feep> augh
<feep> even in manual, it keeps resetting the gl_conf/egl_conf to nvidia
<feep> why!
<MrHall> hello how can i install an tcz app?
<MrHall> im noob on linux
<feep> is there any way to say "update-alternatives, I want you to lock it to that option, and keep it at that option, even if it errors, even if it crashes, even if it just looks wrong, I want you to just not mess with it"
<tatertots> feep: from the inxi i'm looking at....don't expect to have a good experience graphics wise
<feep> I assure you my expectations have been lowered into the basement.
<MrHall> i say on console
<k1l> MrHall: what is tcz?
<MrHall> extension
<tatertots> feep: i'm almost afraid to ask this but......what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<MrHall> program.tcz
<feep> tatertots: I want to start xorg on the igpu, _only_ on the igpu, I want it to do _nothing_ involving nvidia
<k1l> MrHall: do you mean the tiny core linux pacakges? they are not meant for ubuntu
<feep> but I still want the nvidia kernel driver to be installed.
<MrHall> ouuuh
<feep> this is because I need to debug cuda kernels, and I can't do that when the gpu is used for display.
<Dragon64> MrHall have you checked to see if ubuntu has same software?
<k1l> feep: you can set it on the nvidia driver to use the intel card
<MrHall> i want download minidwep someone know how can i install this?
<MrHall> this and aircrack
<MrHall> i dont want pay internet :)
<k1l> MrHall: we cant support illegal things in here
<MrHall> is for school project :S
<feep> k1l: THANK YOU
<Dragon64> if you want software for tinycore linux, why dont you run that instead?
<feep> how does that work? is there a command line flag for it?
<k1l> that doesnt change it. if you want to do research on wifi security, then do the research. if you only want to just get commands to hack another wifi, we cant help you
<feep> like, how does that work internally
<tatertots> feep: first acknowledge that nvidia driver is required there.....then see if you can get at least that far...this means you should be able to post a inxi that looks a heck of a lot better than the one you posted
<k1l> feep: ubuntu uses nvidia-prime which is the official nvidia project to handle the hybrid video card setup. i dont know how that works exactly but the nvidia driver offers that setting.
<feep> tatertots: it's okay, k1l fixed it
<tatertots> feep: meaning NO failed=nvidia
<mik__> Hello guys
<hirnlager> hello girls and guxy and others :D
<feep> k1l: *sweet*.
<feep> k1l: thanks a bunch!
<hirnlager> *guys
<tatertots> feep: good deal...take care
<feep> ~
<feep> hm, let's see if blender can still use cuda
<feep> hm, no it can't but I should be able to work that.
<feep> just gotta make a folder that has the cuda libs but not the gl libs, then library_path it
<cristian_> Hi
<MrHall> someone know a channel about hacking?
<hirnlager> hacking Oo hack your 127.0.0.1
<feep> yup! there it goes, opengl from mesa but cuda from nvidia
<feep> _perfect_.
<DJones> MrHall: Hacking isn't a topic for this channel, or the freenode channel, please don't ask about it
<DJones> s/freenode channel/freenode network/
<Apachez> there we go curlftpfs 0.9.1 works with libreoffice in ubuntu due to how libreoffice opens files
<feep> hm.. but blender still crashes with nvprof. damn.
<Jonii> Is Ubuntu 16.10 known for memory leaks?
<Jonii> Restarted computer, opened the same set of programs, and instead of 8gb RAM used, I'm now using 2gb
<k1l> Jonii: ram is there to be used. free ram is waisted ram.  the problem is only if you need more ram than you got.
<Jonii> But it's literally the same set of programs
<k1l> Jonii: there is cache and buffers
<k1l> and especially webbrowsers do use a lot of memory while using them.
<k1l> Jonii: you can look at "free -h" and linuxatemyram.com
<kjsdafhafweiugh> Anyone knows how to alter response in mitmproxy ?
<gary> hello
<slee> hi, today i noticed 2 new folders under /var/, /var/run and /var/lock(both are 'link to', anyone know what created them? i haven't installed anything recently
<IonutVan_> I have a vps running Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS. Should I install mongodb and redis for production using the apt-get method (using default provided repos) or by downloading the packages from their website and installing them?
<BluesKaj> use apt, IonutVan_
<BluesKaj> no kernel update breakage that way
<k1l> IonutVan_: when you use the ubuntu package managment you get updates and security fixes from ubuntu and its made working with ubuntu and the other ubuntu pacakges already
<IonutVan_> I know but I am not sure if there is the latest stable version for the packages
<BluesKaj> i can assure you itwill as stable and more so than an unsupported proprietary
<IonutVan_> I also prefer to use apt-get, but was strange to me to see on mongodb website that they don't have any apt-get option
<BluesKaj> it's not a repository
<k1l> IonutVan_: you can have a look at packages.ubuntu.com for the versions shipped by ubuntu. but ubuntu doesnt update the version number after release
<k1l> IonutVan_: if you isntall from someone others website, then its  your and their task to keep track of support and updates.
<IonutVan_> so, this means that I will have an old version if I use apt-get, right?
<IonutVan_> k1l, from apt-get or from mongodb site, no other sites
<Bashing-om> !latest | IonutVan_
<ubottu> IonutVan_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<IonutVan_> ah, ok, thanks
<k1l> IonutVan_: if you load from mongodb website, its your task and their task  to keep track of support and security updates.
<IonutVan_> k1l, I understood, thanks a lot
<io_elephant> Asked this in #xfce but everyone is sleeping. I want to change the workspace move left/right keyboard shortcut to Ctrl+Alt+> or Ctrl+Alt+<. In Session editor xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts, i cant figure out what the Property for "<" or ">" is.
<io_elephant> nevermind, someone woke up ;)
<remem> anybody have good link for tutorial configure postfix on server?
<bekks> remem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<acer> ciao
<Positron_> :)
<Johnson1977> Can someone help me a sudoers file
<Johnson1977> its just 2 users, but it says the file is invalid
<remem> bekks: thx
<remem> Johnson1977: what do u whant? add user to sudo?
<Johnson1977> http://pastebin.com/TMBZzaGZ
<Johnson1977> When i use the visudo -cf, it says problem at line 2
<Johnson1977> I don't see any errors :(
<remem> check (ALL:ALL)
<Johnson1977> How you mean?
<bekks> Johnson1977: So what does your line 2 looks like?
<Johnson1977> http://pastebin.com/TMBZzaGZ
<Johnson1977> thats the file
<OerHeks> ehh, /usr/bin/ro  ??
<Johnson1977> That exists
<Johnson1977> its one of my files
<k1l> that cant be all the file. there is a lot more in the sudoers file
<alexandros> Is it possible to install any linux distro to any cheap android tablet?
<k1l> alexandros: #linux for generic linux questions. this is ubuntu support
<OerHeks> alexandros, no, not to 'any'... ARM6 is likely not to run ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> alexandros  sounds like you're a pioneer, nobody has ever tried
<k1l> alexandros: and for ubuntu: not its not. there are no generic drivers for arm hardware.
<alexandros> isnt debian for arm?
<alexandros> its supposed to be for every architecture
<k1l> alexandros: this is #ubuntu
<Johnson1977> let me double check
<OerHeks> ask #debian
<remem> i dont get this
<remem> if i whant isntall postfix i must read a book and configure 2h this
<remem> nobody create easy script to install
<k1l> remem: there is a reason not every average joe runs his own email server. there is a lot that can go wrong.
<OerHeks> remem, mailservices are a no services like 'install & forget' it needs attention.
<bekks> remem: For installing it: sudo apt install postfix
<bekks> remem: For configuring it: read the link given ;)
<remem> In simplification
<remem> add domain
<remem> add account
<remem> and done
<remem> hand create script to connect mysql table forwarding.. heh
<bekks> remem: Thats not what the link tells you ;)
<remem> XII w
<remem> *XXIw
<remem> :)
<OerHeks> easy on the enter, remem
<remem> bekks: true but i see another tutorial
<remem> :)
<bekks> remem: from what you just wrote, you want to do a quite complex setup, which is far more complex than just installing and configuring postfix.
<remem> this link no work correcty for new architecture
<bekks> remem: that link is perfect, it just dont fit your use case.
<remem> bekks: i install postfix 5 years ago
<bekks> remem: since you did not tell us that you want a mysql-backup virtual user setup.
<remem> and nothing change, nothing script to configure
<bekks> *backed
<ioria> remem, you need virtual users ?
<bekks> remem: you want this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<remem> bekks: your link work when i fresh install ubuntu with 3.x kernel
<bekks> And its quite a lot of work, and no, there is no magic autoconfigure script for that.
<ioria> remem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto
<bekks> remem: And it did two days ago for setting up postfix on 16.04 for me.
<ioria> remem,  you don't need sql
<remem> auto script have many strengths, ex. check user have SSL, pam, correct DB
<bekks> remem: So script it, and share it.
<remem> ioria: and how u managment users and account?
<ioria> remem, with that script... read the page
<remem> bekks: maybe i do, but first i must configure own postfix
<bekks> remem: Thats all done in the links given.
<qzero> hi all
<remem> yes, thanks a lot!
<RedPenguin> anybody know what can constantly make a root partition fill up? I had 21GB free yesterday then examining /tmp nothing but it says totally full
<RedPenguin> I moved Dropbox off the root and made sure nothing is storing large items on /root so I can't figure out where the space keeps going
<RedPenguin> usually on a reboot the space is back but it was less than 1MB reported in tmp this time
<remem> MBR, GPT?
<bekks> RedPenguin: So check out: du -shx /*
<bekks> RedPenguin: Totally irrelevant for the space usage issue :)
<bekks> That question for MBR, GPT. ^
<k1l> RedPenguin: look at /var/log if a error spams the logs
<RedPenguin> just a reboot alone has 36GB free now
<bekks> RedPenguin: Reboot kills little kitten ;)
<tatertots> RedPenguin: baobab
<ioria> ncdu
<Apachez> nailed it regarding that case of when libreoffice in ubuntu cannot open files from network shares: https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5wa5nx/cannot_opensave_files_on_networkshares_when_using/de8wv5l/
<k1l> Apachez: can you file a bugreport to ubuntu/debian so that can be fixed?
<RedPenguin> looking at my machine it says something happened around 2AM
<RedPenguin> I think I see what may be doing it
<RedPenguin> It seems mythtv has a cache in the home folder, I will have to see about moving the home folder off the root
<RedPenguin> somehow home is 47GB which isn't making much sense to me
<ioria> Apachez, i have no problem with samba ... what kind of NT shar e?
<RedPenguin> I just gotta try and remember the steps to properly move the home folder
<bekks> RedPenguin: Move the cache instead :P
<RedPenguin> yea will have to look in to that, the home directory should be no means 47GB, I purposely put stuff that's large on another partition/drive
<Apachez> ioria: ftp
<Apachez> k1l: will do later next week
<k1l> Apachez: thanks
<Apachez> speaking with some libreoffice this is close to getting into a blame game :P
<Apachez> libreoffice people
<Apachez> since these errors seems to be located to ubuntu
<Apachez> but at the same time other apps in ubuntu doesnt have this issue so meh :)
<ioria> Apachez, no problem at all with sftp + nautilus
<ioria> Apachez, you maybe need to change the format to .odt ... idk
<Apachez> nope
<Apachez> has nothing to do with the file itself
<Apachez> its how libreoffice tries to open the file which curlftpfs doesnt support since 0.9.2
<ioria> Apachez, never used curlftpfs, sorry
<amazoniantoad> Does anyonee here have any experience with network bonding? I'm trying to accomplish this with several wifi dongles
<shalok> How do I mute the volume from the command line?
<shalok> I've been trying various amixer and pactl commands that I found on google but so far nothing works.
<shalok> Also why are simple things always so difficult on linux? =)
<amazoniantoad> shalok, ubuntu support is dead it seems
<Apachez> k1l: any suggestion on where to file that bugreport?
<Apachez> in the curlftpfs list?
<k1l> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Apachez> or libreoffice?
<Apachez> I have reported bugs previously, just curious about where its supposed to be
<k1l> Apachez: upstream? i guess libreoffice needs to fix that, or?
<k1l> for ubuntu launchpad.net is the right place
<gadgetguy__> So Iv'e been trying to recover information from a VM who's NFS mounted disk lost connection
<gadgetguy__> Currently getting "Bad magic number in superblock while trying to open /dev/xvdb2
<gadgetguy__> and then it says "Cloudn't find valid filesystem superblock
<_28_ria> Hello. After restarting unity from cli, windows disappear, when you minimize them. How to rescan for existing windows?
<OerHeks> _28_ria, alt + tab?
<_28_ria> OerHeks: Of course, but it disappears. It doesn't show up on panel or alt+tab. I am saying: run 'unity' command from cli (to restart unity process). Then, after that, if you minimize any window. It disappears from alt+tab and panel, but it's still in the process (the process is still running).
<OerHeks> what window exactly?
<OerHeks> and why do you need to (re)start unity?
<Emmarof> Hello
<Emmarof> I have a problem
<MMA_sparring> yeah houston - theres a prob
<Butter> hey I have a problem with my usb stick when I try to copy something on it I get this error  "Error while copying to "32 GB Volume" The destination is read-only.
<Emmarof> I want to format my disk in nfts from the terminal
<Emmarof> How do I go about it?
<MMA_sparring> Emmarof, really must to be in term? - fdisk will do
<bekks> fdisk will not format whatsoever.
<_28_ria> OerHeks: any GUI program's window, that you minimize (after the unity process is restarted, while program windows were open). Try yourself: Open some GUI programs, then, from the cli type 'unity'. It will restart the unity WM (I do it sometimes, so that I don't have to restart computer, if WM started to glitch after a long time running). Your unity will restart. All open windows stay intact.
<bekks> fdisk creates partitions, not filesystems.
<MMA_sparring> bekks, no?
<embunpagi23_> Hello...
<bekks> MMA_sparring: No.
<OerHeks> _28_ria, no i won't do that. again, why do you need to (re)start unity?
<_28_ria> OerHeks: Then, try to minimize any of them. After minimizing, try to restore the window, that you've just minimized.
<k1l> Butter: look at "dmesg" if it was mounted read-only due to errors
<_28_ria> OerHeks: I've just thurally explained to you in my previous message.
<MMA_sparring> Emmarof, ok - my mistake - I think I messed stuff up cuz fdisk used to show filesystems and I believe it could
<k1l> Emmarof: a data partition? or a system partition?
<Butter> k1l wanna see output ?
<bekks> MMA_sparring: fdisk does not show filesystems. It shows partition types. :)
<_28_ria> OerHeks: I do it sometimes, so that I don't have to restart computer, if WM started to glitch after a long time running. ^^^Wrote it above.
<ikonia> there is no way that should happen
<OerHeks> _28_ria, i see. so you don't want to reboot, some glitches, and you ask about why windows disappear .. i have no answer to that than: reboot to start clean
<pavlos> Emmarof, use fdisk to clean up partitions, crate a new one, then use mkfs.ntfs to format it
<ikonia> running a window manager for a long time should not make it "glitch"
<ikonia> restarting the desktop over a running desktop does not seem like a good idea
<ikonia> I'd be looking at what the glitches are and why
<OerHeks> ikonia +1
<ikonia> rather than a bad hack
<MMA_sparring> pavlos, yeaa! mkfs scripts
<Butter> <k1l> http://pastebin.com/DEcUk3Tm
<pavlos> Emmarof, if you want to use gui, gparted will do all those steps
<OerHeks> _28_ria, maybe it is time to run a memtest86 check
<_28_ria> OerHeks: I am not asking about, why they disappear. I already understood, that they disappear, because of some but, that forgets open windows on unity restart. I was asking, if there is some utility, that will rescan all the windows, so, that all hidden windows reappear.
<ikonia> _28_ria: why do they disapear ?
<MMA_sparring> oops ..those are binaries - not script
<_28_ria> ikonia: what's your perceptionof a long time?
<ikonia> _28_ria: it doesn't matter,
<ikonia> _28_ria: it shouldn't happen
<ikonia> _28_ria: why do they disapear ?
<MMA_sparring> 3 wrongs in a row  - im out
<RedPenguin> yes it has to be the MythTV cache folder, it just keeps growing and growing as shows are recording, went from 1.8GB to 3.2GB in the blink of an eye
<_28_ria> ikonia: Of course, it shouldn't happen!, but it happens. Must be some bug. You know, programs have bugs, periodically. and some workarounds. I am just asking, if there is some workaround for this problem.
<ikonia> _28_ria: why do they disapear ?
<RedPenguin> guess the best way to move since server has no setting is a symbolic link?
<k1l> Butter: [ 1775.019532] EXT4-fs error (device sdc1): ext4_journal_check_start:56: Detected aborted journal
<sergio_sokolov> hi all
<seaholm> i have some problems connecting bluetooth headphones to my computer with ubuntu 16.10
<sergio_sokolov> I just have installed linux mint 18.1 :)
<k1l> Butter: fsck that filesystem on the usb
<_28_ria> ikonia: I've already explained 3 times. : After the unity process is restarted, while program GUI windows were open, if you minimize them, they disappear from the panel and alt+tab, but the process is still running.
<sergio_sokolov> Anybody use Hifiman HM-603 with linux?
<ikonia> _28_ria: yes, and you said you understand why they dissapear
<ikonia> _28_ria: why do they dissapear
<Bashing-om> !mint | sergio_sokolov
<ubottu> sergio_sokolov: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> or are you expecting a window manager to track window status after a restart
<_28_ria> ikonia: Of course, I expect it to track. The whole reason for restarting just the window manager without restarting the whole computer is, so that you don't have to reopen all the running programs.
<ikonia> then you have failed
<ikonia> if you are restarting a window manager it will lose track / state of the windows, because it is terminatiing
<ikonia> and being restarted
<sergio_sokolov> Boys, what are the best games for ubuntu? :)
<rx-bad> hello
<sergio_sokolov> hi
<isene> Any idea when Ubuntu will package QtWebEngine?
<k1l> !info QtWebEngine zesty
<ubottu> Package QtWebEngine does not exist in zesty
<k1l> !info QtWebEngine-examples zesty
<ubottu> Package QtWebEngine-examples does not exist in zesty
<k1l> !info QtWebEngine5-examples zesty
<ubottu> qtwebengine5-examples (source: qtwebengine-opensource-src): Qt WebEngine - Examples. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.1+dfsg-6build1 (zesty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2562 kB
<k1l> isene: its pacakged for 17.04
<sergio_sokolov> I have a question. Please advise how I shall install serviio?
<k1l> sergio_sokolov: for mint questions better ask the mint support as already said
<isene> k1l: Thanks
<sergio_sokolov> I have Ubuntu on other laptop
<_28_ria> ikonia: And the question was (that I've asked in the beginning): drum beat.......: is there some utility, that can rescan window processes, so, that they reappear on window list.
<sergio_sokolov> So
<sergio_sokolov> :)
<mouse> my mouse is registering as /dev/input/js0 and my usb controller is registering as js1. how do I swap the two of them?
<_28_ria> sergio_sokolov: I like 'ufo: alien invasion', 'supertuxkart' (it has funny old looking graphics, but, it's fun to play)
<_28_ria> sergio_sokolov: hedgewars
<MMA_sparring> HEDGEWARS!!!!!!
<_28_ria> MMA_sparring: You like it too?
<MMA_sparring> _28_ria, sure
<MMA_sparring> _28_ria, cool sound track, funny characters, fun "ballistics" and cool toilet dump songs!
<OerHeks> _28_ria, so you claim the processes are still running, but  restarting a window manager it will lose track / state of the windows, your command 'unity' is not normal behaviour. there is a reason why this happens. find the cause of these glitches.
<OerHeks> memtest, fsck, update & reboot?
<finex> hi
<finex> can you use ubuntu mate for coding??
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> you can use any linux distribution for "coding"
<finex> graet
<finex> thanks
<finex> what is aq great termnal for coding??
<ikonia> anyone
<ikonia> they are all the same
<ikonia> they display text in a window
<finex> i meant programs like geany
<ikonia> try some, see what you look
<ikonia> like
<finex> aders that look nice
<bekks> thats eye-candy, not coding.
<finex> sorry eye-candy
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> finex: lets try again, what is your question
<finex> i didn't understand
<ikonia> so what is your question then ?
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<pavlos> finex, you can use ANY linux for coding, ANY terminal for coding, you have choice.
<finex> what is a great eye_candy program
<TomTomTosch> you want an IDE? i like IntelliJ products.
<ikonia> a great eyecandy program ?
<ikonia> what does that even mean
 * OerHeks likes wobbly-windows
<_28_ria> sergio_sokolov: '0 A.D.', 'AssaultCube', 'Blood Frontier', 'hex-a-hop', 'Nether Earth',  'Nexuiz', 'Neverputt', 'Cuby', 'Red Eclipse', 'Sauerbraten', 'Ri-li', 'Simutrans', 'Violetland', 'Warsaw', 'Warzone 2100', 'Which Way is Up', 'Xonotic'. ...and, of course, you can always install 'Steam' for more games.
<MMA_sparring> bye
<finex> i men for putting codes and creating programs
<k1l> finex: honestly: start using the standard tools. if you know you miss some features you can look for another program. but when beginning "coding" you will not see any difference
<ikonia> finex: so you want an IDE for writing software ?
<_28_ria> OerHeks: No, none of that. More, like, if you run some game. It screws up a window manager sometimes, which needs to be restarted after that, but games are not the only programs, that screw up window managers. Som other programs also do that.
<finex> yep
<ikonia> _28_ria: programs should not screw up the window manager
<finex> a writing softwer
<ikonia> finex: I suggest you do some basic research into the tools available on linux, then try them
<ikonia> finex: see which ones meet your needs best
<pavlos> finex, http://askubuntu.com/questions/48299/what-ides-are-available-for-ubuntu
<finex> thanksw
<_28_ria> ikonia: 1) eye candy: pretty to look at. 2) shouldn't, but some of them do.
<ikonia> _28_ria: I don't buy that, sorry,
<ikonia> _28_ria: and again the solution is not to oddly restart the window manager over a running one
<_28_ria> ikonia: unity command does not 'oddly' start the WM over the running one. It restarts it. It used to be: 'unity --replace', now they deprecated the '--replace' parameter and say, that 'unity' should be run by itself, without this parameter now.
<OerHeks> _28_ria, so if you started: i play a game, it crashes and now my unity is not doing well, question the game?
<ikonia> _28_ria: right, so thats terimiating and restarting over the top
<ikonia> that is an odd approach
<_28_ria> OerHeks: So, do you suggest, to edit game's code, when I have other things to do?
<_28_ria> ikonia: yes, so what, the window processes are still in memory. There must be the way to scan the processes and find, which belong to windows, thus re-placing those windows back to the panel and alt+tab. P.S. Windows do appear on the panel and alt+tab until they are minimized.
<ikonia> _28_ria: how are they still in memory
<ikonia> you just killed the window manager
<ikonia> the window manager doesn't use a "state" file type technique
<_28_ria> ikonia: Try to do this yourself, and you will see
<ikonia> I'd be more concerned at why you have programs causing problems for your window manager
<ikonia> see what ?
<RedPenguin> I think I found a major cause of my space afterall
<_28_ria> ikonia: That windows stay there and that they appear in alt+tab and on panel. That is: until you minimize them.
<RedPenguin> I have an 18GB .xessions-errors.old file in /home
<OerHeks> RedPenguin, good find
<ikonia> _28_ria: they are running processes, so they should be "aware" of them
<finex> print "name file"
<finex> filename = raw_input(">")
<finex> print "we're going to erase %r" % filename
<finex> print "opening the file...."
<finex> '''this will open the file if it is exist
<finex> if file does not exist it will create new file'''
<k1l> RedPenguin: that is where errors from the gui login come to. see what error it is and if you can fix it
<OerHeks> finex, don't paste like that
<_28_ria> ikonia: I am concerned, but I am not knowledgeble enough to fix those problems in the code of those programs. Plus WM should be more sturdy to things like that.
<finex> line_23 = raw_input("")
<finex> line_24 = raw_input("")
<finex> line_25 = raw_input("")
<finex> line_26 = raw_input("")
<ikonia> _28_ria: the window manager is sturdy
<ikonia> finex: stop
<RedPenguin> it keeps complaining "no a valid -min-max height" for most stuff
<_28_ria> ikonia: no, it's not, if it cannot handle such simple thing.
<ikonia> _28_ria: it can
<ikonia> _28_ria: I never have to restart my window manager outside of the host
<k1l> RedPenguin: details matter a lot. what ubuntu, what desktop?
<_28_ria> ikonia: because, you, probably, turn off your comp every day.
<RedPenguin> It's Mythbuntu 16.04
<ikonia> _28_ria: no, I don't on these hosts
<_28_ria> ikonia: Than, you don't always seat on them 'these hosts'. You just periodically go to them to do something and you don't run games on them or some unstable programs, that you can't replace with stable alternatives.
<ikonia> _28_ria: no, they are in use 24x7
<_28_ria> ikonia: But you chose not to say about running games or unstable programs on them :). I can also run desktops without using any unstable programs or overloading ram or running games on them 24x7 forever.
<RedPenguin> wow, the file is flooded with an insane amount of the exact same python error
<RedPenguin> well technically 2 of the same
<de-jesuslover> hey guyz
<RedPenguin> hey
<de-jesuslover> anyone knows how to install any bible app on ubuntu mate
<de-jesuslover> i have tried buh all the things failed
<_28_ria> ikonia: If you put a person with immunodeficit in a bubble, he will also live a lot longer, than without a bubble. If you don't touch the burn, it will not hurt.
<cfhowlett> de-jesuslover, look in the software center
<ikonia> _28_ria: unstable programs ?
<OerHeks> de-jesuslover, tons of them https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=bible&op=
<ikonia> what unstable programs,
<_28_ria> ikonia: beta programs
<k1l> de-jesuslover: what failed with what error?
<de-jesuslover> ubuntu mate has a wierd software centre...
<ikonia> _28_ria: I run beta software, yes
<OerHeks> de-jesuslover, install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter
<RedPenguin> odd when I google the python error, it comes up with a bug with Ubuntu and Kodi
<_28_ria> ikonia: programs with graphics, windowing bugs
<ikonia> _28_ria: you run programs with windowing bugs....but you're complaining that the window manager should be more sturdy
<ikonia> _28_ria: and yes, I run graphical programs
<_28_ria> ikonia: Yes, the window manager, should be more sturdy to overcome those bugs.
<ikonia> _28_ria: no, it shouldn't
<ikonia> the programs should not have bugs
<k1l> RedPenguin: there is no sense in asking in here if you dont want to show the details. its like repeating "my car is broken"
<OerHeks> _28_ria, when that happens, simply logout/login should do the trick to restore your unity clean
<ikonia> you can't design a window manager to pre-emptively overcome unknown bugs that don't exist
<ikonia> nor can you expect the window manager to be patched to fix bugs in individual software
<RedPenguin> I keep getting this error
<RedPenguin> http://dpaste.com/1C4N4YB
<RedPenguin> When I google that exact error message I get tons of folks saying Kodi + 16.04 seems to be flooding their .xsession-error and other files with that error
<de-jesuslover> JESUS is the way the truth and life
<ikonia> de-jesuslover: don't start with that please
<ikonia> ubuntu discussion only
<cfhowlett> de-jesuslover, maybe, but this channel is not the place for that discussion
<RedPenguin> looks like a Kodi forum member recommends a PPA as an outdated python-cryptography seems to be the issue
<_28_ria> ikonia: but it's possible to fix the problem of forgetting windows on WM restart.
<ikonia> _28_ria: no
<ikonia> _28_ria: not in my view,
<ikonia> you'd be better placed spending time reporting the bugs to the software vendors shipping the bug filled software and working with them to resolve it
<benergy> Hey guys, I'm trying to configure the right-click menu of a cinnamon applet. Does anybody know where these settings are kept - or, at least, whether these menus are controlled by cinnamon, or nemo, or something else?
<_28_ria> ikonia: and, we are not talking about unknown bugs. We are talking about common things, that programmers do, that incorrectly use full screen or graphical resource leakage, etc.
<k1l> RedPenguin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1636573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1636573 in pyopenssl (Ubuntu) "xinit flooding syslog" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> _28_ria: so then it should be easy for them to fix if they are common known problems
<k1l> RedPenguin: kodi seems to use unstable python stuff
<RedPenguin> yea those are the bug reports I keep finding
<RedPenguin> I seen a person say they had 200GB a day in logs due to the error and another 27GB
<k1l> yes, that part of filling logs is already settled.
<_28_ria> ikonia: report bugs to programs, but some programs are abandoned and there is no alternative. Plus WM, also should improve, not only programs.
<RedPenguin> and I can swear Kodi was running when the drive filled up and crashed
<ikonia> _28_ria: it sounds like you're making a problem out of it, rather than dealing it
<ikonia> _28_ria: you said they where beta programs....now you say they are old programs that are abandond
<yobagme> RedPenguin: Can you link us to that forum post? I get python errors flood my syslog file when I try and use PlexKodiConnect addon. Fills my root drive within an hour
<ikonia> you say they are pre-release with bugs, now they are common known bugs
<_28_ria> ikonia: Plus, many bugs take years to resolve, after you post a bug report.
<k1l> yobagme: see my link
<OerHeks> _28_ria, you know where to start now, it is not an ubuntu/unity issue .
<ikonia> _28_ria: not if you work with the developers
<yobagme> k1l: thanks. missed it
<ikonia> _28_ria: and for something as crticial as desktop integration I'd imagine they would be keen to resolve it
<ikonia> more so as you suggest you understand the problem
<RedPenguin> yobagme: not sure it would be a great idea to follow the forum person because he suggests adding the 17.04 Repo to your 16.04 system which doesn't sound like a great idea
<_28_ria> ikonia: I am saying various. I am giving you different possibilities, that can cause WM to become unstable.
<ikonia> _28_ria: none of them seem reaslistic to me
<RedPenguin> others have said they just took the python-crypto from 17.04 and insttalled them on 16.04
<k1l> i strongly suggest to tell the mythubuntu/kodi guys to fix that mess
<ikonia> _28_ria: and none of them justify the approach you are taking
<yobagme> RedPenguin: yeah, definitely don't wanna do that
<ikonia> _28_ria: none of them justify the attitude that ubuntu's window manager should handle this better, and it should remember window state after a restart
<ikonia> your real answer is to fix / work with people to fix the problem software, or make better software selections
<guest-lxUTY7> jhj
<_28_ria> OerHeks: ikonia: There are several bugs, that I've reported, that are taking years to resolve, going back and forth with developers. Of all the bug reports, that I've posted, only 2 bugs got fixed. Meanwhile, I need to use those programs and a windows manager
<ikonia> _28_ria: which bugs ?
<ikonia> _28_ria: for which software ?
<yobagme> k1l: it's not mythbuntu specific. I run ubuntu gnome 16.04 and get these python floods with kodi
<tgm4883> sounds like a kodi problem
<k1l> yobagme: it looks like its some gallery or such from them
<_28_ria> ikonia: So, you are saying, that window manager should not improve
<ikonia> _28_ria: the window manager is fine
<RedPenguin> so I guess .xsessions-errors.old is probably deleted after a reboot or two right?
<ikonia> _28_ria: it cannot dynamically counteract bugs in 3rd party software,
<RedPenguin> I wonder if that explains why the space is freed up on a reboot
<ikonia> _28_ria: your expectation is wrong, sorry
<k1l> RedPenguin: its deleted after logout
<RedPenguin> oh so that would explain the space returning on reboot
<ikonia> _28_ria: you have a choice a.) look at resolving it properly b.) continue to be dissapointed with your current solution c.) start writing code for unity to track window sessions state to someone that can be picked up from a restart
<ikonia> _28_ria: I suggest you pick one of those and focus on it
<RedPenguin> and here I never thought to look at software like Kodi as it doesn't store anything on the system
<RedPenguin> I mean doesn't store large files
<_28_ria> ikonia: qemu, firefox, virtualbox. After conversing with you, I understood one thing. You like to argue. You don't suggest a solution. You just chat to waste time and argue. If somebody asks you a question, that is difficult, instead of saying. I don't know how how to do it, you just say: "No, it's impossible". Well, I believe, that nothing is impossible in computers,
<_28_ria> ikonia: just nobody came up with the solution, yet.
<ikonia> _28_ria: qemu is not a windowed software
<ikonia> _28_ria: I don't like to argue, however I appreciate a realistic view point to start from
<ikonia> _28_ria: firefox doesn't cause these problems for other people
<ikonia> _28_ria: so again, I'd question what you are stating as a problem and again question your solution
<ikonia> _28_ria: I also didn't say anything was impossible, I gave you 3 solutions pick one to focus on
<_28_ria> ikonia: All I was asking was, is there a utility, that can rescan processes for lost windows, but you started demagogy.
<OerHeks> ..
<ikonia> _28_ria: "no"
<grafdiffuzor> t
<OerHeks> ikonia, shall we stop this running in circles? not worth the energy
<_28_ria> ikonia: so what that qemu is not a window software. You've asked me, which programs I've postted bugs reports, that still didn't get resolved, I've answared. The question was not about, which GUI programs I've posted bugs to that didn't get resolved.
<k1l> _28_ria: there is no such tool. that was answered long ago. if you dont like the answer that doesnt make that tool suddenly appear :/
<Ben64> _28_ria: seems like it'd make more sense to fix the problem instead of wishing for a lame workaround?
<ikonia> _28_ria: you're stating you have problems that you are using are causing window manager programs
<ikonia> _28_ria: as quemu is not a windowed program, I'm not sure of your logic here
<_28_ria> OerHeks: logout/login is not a solution, either, because it closes open windows.
<_28_ria> ikonia: I was stating, that most of the posted bug reports take way too long to resolve, while I need to keep using those progs. You've asked me which progs I've posted bug reports long time ago, but didn't get bugs resolved yet. I've answered.
<ikonia> _28_ria: I've had problems in qemu and kvm fixed within 8 days
<ikonia> _28_ria: I disagree on the time it takes, if you work with people (yes sometimes it can take longer than you'd like due to complications)
<_28_ria> ikonia: Maybe you've had some simple problems
<ikonia> _28_ria: no, not really,
<ikonia> quite complex, getting specific hardware emmulation into mainline branch to support mac OS for the hidden smc chip
<ikonia> also changes to the e1000 emulation
<sliddis> Hello I downloaded numix icon theme from github, put it in ~/.icons and then I can see both numix and numix light in unity tweak tool, but no icons change..?!
<OerHeks> sliddis, logout/login might fix this?
<OerHeks> sliddis, there is a PPA also, to install systemwide https://launchpad.net/~numix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> sliddis, if that does not work for you, see https://itsfoss.com/install-numix-ubuntu/ for the use of unity-tweak-tool
<RedPenguin> looks like upgrade the two python packages in the bug report did for a fact work
<RedPenguin> upgrading*
<_pepe> Hi all, I'm having some issues after update, Ubuntu Mate 16.04. I get a freeze after login, desktop won't load, mouse doesn't move, keyboard flashes. The update log shows two kernels installed today, linux-headers-generic:amd64 (4.4.0.62.65, 4.4.0.64.68) etx. Could this cause an issue? Reverting to an older one in Grub works. I also have a grub issue...
<k1l> _pepe: boot with the older kernel that works.
<_pepe> Is this a known issue?
<k1l> no
<jeremy31> _pepe Check results from terminal for dpkg -l | grep linux-image to see if there is a linux-image-extra installed for the newer kernel versions
<k1l> we need to look form the booting older kernel what went wrong. there are some things like full disk etc that break updates
<_pepe> Currently, this leads to my grub issue- it only shows the bottom 3 entries of the list
<_pepe> yeah I've gotten the full disk issue, that stops at download time usually
<_pepe> OK
<jeremy31> Have you installed another Linux distro?
<_pepe> No
<k1l> _pepe: so boot to the working kernel now please so we can work on that issue.
<_pepe> I am already thanks
<mattb_> hello
<mattb_> how do I find the channel list again?
<k1l> _pepe: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<_pepe> Do you have a preferred place to paste code?
<k1l> !alis | mattb_
<ubottu> mattb_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<_pepe> http://pastebin.com/vbvYGu9A are the last 2 lines
<k1l> <k1l> _pepe: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<_pepe> http://termbin.com/ckxc
<_pepe> Looks like the extras are missing
<k1l> uname -a?
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> and "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<_pepe> http://termbin.com/4jw2
<_pepe> http://termbin.com/cec9
<_pepe> any ideas?
<k1l> _pepe: uname -a?
<k1l> "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<_pepe> 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_pepe> That's probably what I am using now right?
<k1l> uname -a shows the kernel in use, yes
<_pepe> http://termbin.com/xi5g
<_pepe> The bit at the very end is from me manually updating from terminal in an attempt to fix
<k1l> _pepe: since when you have that issues?
<_pepe> Since the update today
<k1l> _pepe: is "linux-generic" package installed?
<_pepe> yes, it's marked in synaptic
<k1l> sudo apt install linux-generic
<k1l> i dont see any error so far. so what is the grub issue you mentioned?
<_pepe> I don't even see the extras package listed for 64.68
<k1l> its installed
<k1l> look at http://termbin.com/4jw2
<k1l> and that is not the issue
<_pepe> Grub is just displaying improperly, just a weird bug- I can scrool through the list but can't see the newest entries, graphics glitch or something
<_pepe> No, just an annoyance
<_pepe> linux-generic is already the newest version (4.4.0.64.68)
<k1l> then run "sudo update-grub" and see if it makes any errors
<_pepe> only the one warning from the log Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<k1l> that is just a warning. doesnt break things
<_pepe> everything else looks fine
<k1l> there is no error so far. i guess you need to look at the old xorg logs from the last boot which didnt work
<_pepe> Oddly enough I could use a guest account on the new kernel but couldn't connect to wifi
<k1l> wait, its only your one user which didnt work?
<_pepe> @ users with logins didn't, guest did
<_pepe> 2 users
<k1l> if the guest account works it doesnt look like a driver or hardware issue
<_pepe> Is it possible to reinstall the last update?
<Adie> I'm trying to boot the latest desktop iso from USB and this is as fast as I get https://i.adie.space/tqxpfc.jpg
<Adie> what do I do
<_pepe> I may just use an older kernel until the next update and hope it works
<TomTomTo1> is it normal that universe and multiverse are enabled by default or did i do this in the installer and didn't notice? using the xenial server image.
<azizLIGHT> i have encountered an issue while trying to upgrade to HWE stack, while on 14.04.5 x64 LTS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070775/ background info: i attempted to do the same HWE stack upgrade earlier but had xorg-edgers ppa installed and it replaced xorg packages with ppa versions instead of ubuntu repo, and it also ended up removing a bunch of packages. i fixed all of that with the help of eric and bashing-omm
<azizLIGHT> and was able to restore all packges back to ubuntu repo versions, reinstallled all packages accidentally removed, ppa-purged all traces of xorg-edgers ppa, did ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' successfully and was generally in a good spot that i thought i could
<azizLIGHT> re-attempt the HWE stack upgrade. but now i have this above isssue in the pastebin where some packages have been removed, and some installed. how should i proceed? should i undo the HWE stack package installs and reinstall my packages with old versions? should i push forward and try to fully upgrade to HWE? i have not shut down my computer or rebooted since I attempted that command
<k1l> _pepe: i guess you need to ask the mate guys what user settings need to be reset
<k1l> _pepe: #ubuntu-mate
<OerHeks> Adie, maybe nomodeset is your fix
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_pepe> OK, thanks for your time here, I learned some new things today anyway :)
<OerHeks> Adie other solution:  if you have windows on that machine, disable fastboot?
<MMA_sparring> OerHeks, cool
<Adie> it's about time for me to get a new computer eek
<ovidnis> how do i get this `setxkbmap` command to run on startup? i tried putting it in .profile but it didn't seem to do anything
<Flannel> azizLIGHT: What about that pastebin makes you concerned?
<habeeb> gitlab
<azizLIGHT> Flannel: the fact that it didnt complete all intended installation
<azizLIGHT> and now im in a limbo area with half xorg and no half xorg, if i reboot i probably wont get a gui
<Flannel> azizLIGHT: oh, right.  I scrolled down and see that now.
<smoores_> how to do i show the line containing the character at position N in file F?
<Flannel> azizLIGHT: That's due to the fact that you're trying to install both the i386 *and* the amd64 package for libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial... yadda yadda
<k1l> azizLIGHT: it still got PPA stuff installed on your paste.
<azizLIGHT> Flannel: well, the command is from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack for multiarch
<azizLIGHT> k1l: what line number?
<azizLIGHT> k1l: i get my graphics nvidia-358 from ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers
<k1l> azizLIGHT: ah wait, the libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial is from the trusty-updates repo.
<k1l> azizLIGHT: use dpkg and force th install of /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial_11.2.0-1ubuntu2~trusty1_amd64.deb
<k1l> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial_11.2.0-1ubuntu2~trusty1_amd64.deb
<azizLIGHT> trying it
<k1l> after that run the install command again.
<k1l> but i am leaving afk now, good lucl
<azizLIGHT> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075194/
<azizLIGHT> oh
<azizLIGHT> same error
<azizLIGHT> or did it install
<azizLIGHT> im not sure
<azizLIGHT> looks like its installed, now gonna try the main HWE command again
<azizLIGHT> attempted the HWE multiarch upgrade command and got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075210/
<MMA_sparring> bye
#ubuntu 2018-02-19
<ubuntu-mate> corect its for a chatbot or  an Ai
<ubuntu-mate> nighty night
<bazhang> http://meta-guide.com/software-meta-guide/100-best-github-aiml ubuntu
<bazhang> argh
<Jack3k3> adran turns out its something to do with virtual box gues additions, i disabled that and ubuntu works now (albeit in a still fucky state)
<Adran> Jack3k3: if you're comfortable, KVM is way better if you're just doing linux
<Jack3k3> cool ill take a look
<intx> what executes /etc/init.d/cron on startup? it doesn't start on my VM
<intx> I have to execute 'service cron start' manually
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: is GRUB_DEFAULT set in /etc/default/grub ? also, check /boot/grub/grub.cfg, ensure the first 'menuentry' is using the 4.13 kernel (on it's linux ... line)
<intx> anyone?
<Athonathonathon> GRUB_DEFAULT is set to "Kubuntu" which is my first entry in Grub, and the first menuentry is set to use 4.10.0-33-generic. I've also noticed that the first menu entry does not have the settings I have set in the /etc/default/grub file on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<intx> anyone know why cron isn't running on startup on ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: OK, so that suggests "sudo update-grub" isn't writing to the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg, or it is, it's selecting the wrong kernel. Check "ls -l /boot/{vmlinuz,initrd.img}-*" that you've got an initrd.img for the 4.13 kernel
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: update-grub won't add a kernel entry if it doesn't have an initrd.img
<Athonathonathon> Tj there are both vmlinuz and initrd files for 4.13.0-32, 4.13.0-31 and 4.10.0-33
<grkblood13> I completely wiped my sd card with shred --delete and now I can't see the card with fdisk -l or gparted but I can dd to it with dd of=/dev/sdb. How do I recognize it to format it in this situation?
<courrier> Why has the "Hibernate" feature disappeared by default from most distros in last years?
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: OK, see if there's any mention of that version with "grep -n 4\.13 /boot/grub/grub.cfg "
<Athonathonathon> Tj: There is some stuff popping up, looks to be in the entries in the default grub "Advanced options for kubuntu" menu
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: Right; usually the most recent kernel version is the default, and then there's 2 or 3 entries for that version under Advanced ( standard + recovery)
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: check the timestamp on the file in case it's not the one being generated by "sudo update-grub" with "ls -latr /boot/grub/"
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: sometimes on EFI systems it might be using the EFI-SP, so try "find /boot -type f -name grub.cfg -ls "
<Athonathonathon> So i ran `sudo update-grub` and then `ls -latr /boot/grub` and the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file had a very recent time stamp so I know thta it's being generated properly but when i ran `find /boot -type f -name grub.cfg -ls` there were actually two grub.cfg files found
<Athonathonathon> one in /boot/grub/ and the other in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: hmmm, one in /boot/efi/ ?
<Athonathonathon> yup
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: and I bet that one in /boot/efi/ is the one with the 4.10 default !
<Athonathonathon> hm...
<Athonathonathon> It doesn't appear so
<Athonathonathon> It's only three lines
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: "grep 'linux.*vmlinuz' /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg" should show the order
<Athonathonathon> Here's its contents: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nvTtKxyFM8/
<Athonathonathon> Looks like it points the configuration to /boot/grub/grub.cfg :/
<Athonathonathon> However, looking at my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file the default one is still using the 4.10 kernel
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: ahhh... and so does the UUID match the file-system where that is? "sudo blkid /dev/sd?? | grep 775f04f7-bc19-4557-8b50-3aadf96b996c"
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: OK, so there's likely something changed in /etc/grub/grub.d/ scripts, or in the /etc/default/grub file where the configuration is set by the user
<Athonathonathon> I don't think it's the /etc/default/grub file. It's contents are here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N5cp9F4qQt/
<Athonathonathon> The only things of interest are i have it set to boot after 3 seconds. I have some options to try to get hibernation working (that's still WIP it's not working but i dont think it's the source here), and I have a background image
<TJ-> Athonathonathon:  GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT="false"%
<Athonathonathon> Ah
<Athonathonathon> needs a newline at the end of the file?
<Athonathonathon> I've done that and it's gone. I'll update grub again and report how it goes
<Athonathonathon> Hmm, I've run `sudo update-grub` but in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file it's still 4.10
<Athonathonathon> However I've noticed above the menuentry it has "### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy ###", so should we check /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy?
<hfp> Hi, I have setup automated upgrades but I'm not sure I did it right. When I look at the unattended upgrades log, I see it is doing something but the same updates are always present so I suspect it's not installing them. And when I ssh into the machine, the number of can be updated and security updates count in the banner keep going up. I have a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic file, would that override anything
<hfp> set in 20auto-upgrades or 50unattended-upgrades? Or is it the other way around and the highest number takes precedence?
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: can you "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" so I know precisely what the system sees?
<Athonathonathon> yeah sure thing
<TJ-> hfp: run-parts processes names alphabetically from lowest to highest so 01-ffff before 99-aaaa
<Athonathonathon> Here it is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VhfKCtQgnX/
<Athonathonathon> And here is /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wR2Cq6dCTq/
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: Arghhh... all those proxy things, we've seen this before. It's some 3rd party grub menu customiser that breaks every so often
<Athonathonathon> haha yeah..... I might have one of those
<Athonathonathon> grub-customizer
<Athonathonathon> https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<TJ-> That's the one! I recall dealing with a similar issue with that breaking the config
<Athonathonathon> Ok so how do we fix it?
<Athonathonathon> (as in uninstall it and restore grub to it's default configuration)
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: I'm not sure; I'd hope it's a standard package that can be dealt with via apt
<Athonathonathon> Yeah
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: might be worth checking for bug reports for the package on Launchpad
<Athonathonathon> Could i get rid of the proxy scripts in /etc/grub.d ?
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: I suspect it's got it's hooks into things too deep and moved the original scripts out, so they need returning. There's no telling what else it's done
<hfp> TJ-: So it means that the thing set in the file with the highest number takes precedence?
<Athonathonathon> Could i theoretically run a `sudo apt install --reinstall grub` ?
<TJ-> hfp: no, the opposite. lowest to highest. It just relies on a sorted directory listing using the current locale
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: You'd actually need to do more than that since the package containing the scripts is  grub-common and it's not clear what else the customiser might change - it might be alterning /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig too
<Athonathonathon> hmmmm
<Athonathonathon> Could this possibly help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<marcos_> what is this
<hfp> TJ-: I see... Any way to test my unattended-upgrades setup?
<breetai> I am going nuts. it works from windows but not linux: ip x.x.x.6 gateway: x.x.x.1 netmask 255.255.255.128
<breetai> I can ping x.x.x.5 and x.x.x.8 (both mine and up) but cant ping x.x.x.1 which is my gateway.
<breetai> What can be wrong? It works just fine from Windows?
<merryganjas> hi everyone i have laptop A and B..both running linux mint. both are reported to have 1366x768 resolution, but in linux i see A set to 1600x900 and B is set to 1366x768 and wont go any higher. also, when running the same game, A performs smoothly on same settings while B performs a bit laggy. laptop A game resolution is also set to 1600x900 laptop B game setting limited at 1366x768
<merryganjas> laptop A has a radeon hd 6470m with only 256mb dedicated ram while laptop be is radeon r5 via an amd a8 apu with i think just direct memory access, no dedicated ram. is ram the bottleneck?
<TJ-> hfp: see "man unattended-upgrade" - the --dry-run option
<TJ-> breetai: check "ip route show"
<TJ-> !mint | merryganjas
<ubottu> merryganjas: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<hfp> TJ-:  thanks
<hotbakedpotato[m> are all apps protected by apparmor in ubuntu 16.04 or does it need to be turned on
<Athonathonathon> Tj-: I might have found the source of my trouble
<Athonathonathon> This is the contents of the /etc/grub.d/proxifiedScripts/custom file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cZsgDD2s7p/
<Athonathonathon> looks like that 4.10 kernel is hard coded in
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: urgh!
<Athonathonathon> Looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus under Maintenance-Free Menuentries it says "There is a potential drawback of a custom menu when the 10_linux and/or 30_os-prober scripts have been disabled. A copied Linux menuentry normally contains a specific kernel and initrd image version number (such as 3.2.0-24) and will not change if a new kernel is introduced. "
<iNeedHealing> Hi
<iNeedHealing> Where can I submit bug with installing ?
<iNeedHealing> Driver's messed
<cfhowlett> !bug | iNeedHealing please read
<ubottu> iNeedHealing please read: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iNeedHealing> Uh
<iNeedHealing> I haven't installed it yet
<iNeedHealing> How do ?
<cfhowlett> "it"?
<Boyette> how do u know there is a bug if you didnt install it yet ?
<iNeedHealing> Ubuntu
<iNeedHealing> Because I had a problem and fixed it
<iNeedHealing> Duh
<cfhowlett> iNeedHealing, read.  READ.  "... other ways ..."
<iNeedHealing> Read whay
<iNeedHealing> What
<Boyette> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<iNeedHealing> Ok
<iNeedHealing> Any way on phone ?
<iNeedHealing> Like
<iNeedHealing> App store
<cfhowlett> no
<iNeedHealing> That sucks
<iNeedHealing> I'll wait for Ubuntu to be up
<iNeedHealing> Note that the bug affects all derivatives of Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> so you claim and yet you still haven't filed it.  thanks.
<Athonathonathon> Tj-: Thanks so much for the help! I've got it working now `uname -r` returns 4.13.0-32-generic
<iNeedHealing> There's no easy way to submit
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: Yay!!
<cfhowlett> Athonathonathon, outstanding!
<iNeedHealing> TJ- I fixed the bug
<iNeedHealing> Nvidia drivers on install are messed up
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: let us know the bug # when you've reported it
<iNeedHealing> OK, thanks for the help earlier :)
<iNeedHealing> You're a star
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: pleased you figured out the cause; it was a weird one
<iNeedHealing> I wish cfhowlett were like you and not so aggressive
<Athonathonathon> Tj-: the problem appeared to be when i renamed the grub menu entry from the default "Ubuntu" to "Kubuntu" it saved the state of the menu entry and hard coded it every time "update-grub" was ran.
<Handover901> Hey, my Ubuntu GUI keeps crashing all the time! It crashes after a specific amount of time. It still works and I can SSH into it. Here is the logs before I rebooted the server (which temp. solves the problem): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y48QFPBYM4/
<Handover901> Why is the server crashing
<Handover901> Well its a computer with Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop LTS
<rizonz> hi guys
<rizonz> is there a decent way to install a package janus from bionic in artful ?
<tomcres> It's already in the repos. Just apt install janus
<franklin> I love u all! <3
<rydare> does Ubuntu now automatically mount ntfs drives rw
<rydare> I've been away for a while
<Ben64> when mounting ntfs, they are mounted rw
<Handover901> Hey, my Ubuntu GUI keeps crashing all the time! It crashes after a specific amount of time. It still works and I can SSH into it. Here is the logs before I rebooted the server (which temp. solves the problem): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y48QFPBYM4/ - Well its a computer with Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop LTS
<rizonz> tanuki: old version
<rizonz> tonyt: I added the bionic ones for the install of 0.2.6
<rizonz> and removed them :D
<Jack3k3> hey guys, im in a bit of a predicment that reguires me to run a work around commmand: echo "bash -c 'service snapd.boot-ok start '" | at now + 4 min
<Jack3k3> issue is, i dont have 'at' installed on my machine, and I cant use apt to install stuff right now (hence the above workaround command to stop snapd from freezing it)
<Jack3k3> is there another way to write this command without using the at program
<Jack3k3> perhaps crontab ?
<Menzador> Jack3k3 - Boot a Live image, chroot into the system, install at, and reboot?
<CyberZaZa> hi
<Jack3k3> Menzador, theres gotta be an easier way than that though
<Menzador> I mean, chrooting *is* pretty easy, as I have to do it once in a blue moon to fix network drivers and other such things the kernel doesn't support in my hardware :P
<Menzador> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Jack3k3> yeah but i have no live cd, makes things alot more complicated. I think crontab can do it, just need confirmation.. it seems like I could add the command in there
<intx> what executes /etc/init.d/cron on startup? it doesn't start on my VM runinng ubuntu 16.04 for some reason
<Menzador> intx - Ubuntu uses systemd, not sysvinit or upstart
<intx> thanks
<lincod> а русские тут есть?
<iNeedHealing> hi
<iNeedHealing> how I can report bug ?
<iNeedHealing> how I can report install bug please
<lotuspsychje> !bug | iNeedHealing
<ubottu> iNeedHealing: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iNeedHealing> thanks
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: from a terminal ubuntu-bug yourpackagename
<iNeedHealing> uh
<iNeedHealing> `ubuntu-bug ubuntu` ?
<iNeedHealing> ubuntu fails to install because of graphics problem
<iNeedHealing> GPU lockout
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: no, the package name thats affected
<iNeedHealing> uh
<iNeedHealing> so ubuntu install ?
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: its best to findout whats really happening first
<iNeedHealing> I'm experiencing GPU lockout when installing
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: can you provide us all details, ubuntu version, graphics card chipset, wich step your blocked?
<iNeedHealing> sure
<iNeedHealing> 17.10.1, geforce 1050, no step
<iNeedHealing> 17.10+ should I say
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: there's always a step where you blocked, like you put usb install in, and you stuck somwhere
<iNeedHealing> I put the stick in
<iNeedHealing> I booted
<iNeedHealing> it got stuck
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: where exactly, what do you see
<iNeedHealing> "GPU lockout"
<iNeedHealing> text
<iNeedHealing> black text on white screen
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | iNeedHealing try this
<ubottu> iNeedHealing try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iNeedHealing> other way around rathert
<iNeedHealing> I've already fixed it
<iNeedHealing> with nomodeset
<iNeedHealing> but why does it happen ?
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: have you tryed to login into xorg session?
<iNeedHealing> I'm in it already
<iNeedHealing> but it looks like trash
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: on wich driver version?
<iNeedHealing> well whichever comes with 17.10
<iNeedHealing> I've not even updated
<iNeedHealing> that's how new this is
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: there's no such thing as default drivers, ubuntu chooses best scenario for your hardware
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: also, always up date your system after install
<iNeedHealing> look, I couldn't even install with auto-install
<iNeedHealing> I had to do manual
<iNeedHealing> I just installed according to the script
<iNeedHealing> in an arch chroot
<iNeedHealing> I've not installed any drivers
<iNeedHealing> whatever I'm using came with the installer
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: also be aware that ubuntu 17.10 is a non-lts version, meaning if you need something  a more stable choose an LTS
<iNeedHealing> LTS keeps crashing
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: for 17.10 you dont have much options for your card, as nvidia & wayland are a no-go
<iNeedHealing> if it helps I'm using ubuntu budgie
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: check ubuntu-drivers list from a terminal
<iNeedHealing> I'm installing proprietary nvidia drivers already
<lotuspsychje> iNeedHealing: i would go for a 16.04 install, with system up to date, try some drivers from your ubuntu-drivers list
<iNeedHealing> as I said, lts kept crashing
<iNeedHealing> lots of popups since install and then one day no boot
<iNeedHealing> popups saying system is unstable
<iNeedHealing> I just have `WaylandEnable=false` in my gdm config
<iNeedHealing> it's trash anyway
<dirk103> heyo
<dirk103> I want to install https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/modules/push_stream/#push-stream-installation.
<dirk103> Doesn't appear to be in nginx-extras. If I follow those installation instructions is it just going to mess everything up?
<rydare> you generally don't want to do anything outside the package manager
<rydare> you could try this ppa
<rydare> https://launchpad.net/~dotz/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-with-push-stream-module
<rydare> is that version from july of last year new enough?
<iNeedHealing> fixed it
<iNeedHealing> all work now
<rydare> congrats iNeedHealing good nick btw
<iNeedHealing> thanks
<iNeedHealing> I'm a genji main
<iNeedHealing> hi blood sausage
<rydare> dirk103: that version of nginx is newer than the one in the repositories (default ones for ubuntu)
<rydare> oh i'm on 16.04
<rydare> might be different for newer versions
<lotuspsychje> rydare: dont forget to mention the risks of using a ppa
<rydare> oh yeah, and it voids your warranty and potentially breaks nginx
<rydare> what works: you tell me
<rydare> haha
<rydare> anyone ever been on XDA forums
<iNeedHealing> me
<lotuspsychje> rydare: offtopic
<kille> good morning yall
<lotuspsychje> kille: welcome, how can we help you
<kille> i'm here to observe. :) Sorry, was trying to be friendly there, maybe was not that clever. This is after all not really a chat room. ;) I like watching here, learn a lot.
<lotuspsychje> kille: sure mate, idle is no problem here
<kille> lotuspsyche: (y) cool stuff man. have a kickass day!
<netochka> hi. anyone who can help me with using Wine?
<netochka> I installed Wine but can't run the Exe software that i want to run.
<lotuspsychje> netochka: not all exe's will work on wine mate
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | netochka
<ubottu> netochka: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lotuspsychje> netochka: wich program is it you need exactly? perhaps we have alternatives
<netochka> I know. but it seems that problem is from my side and i'm doing something wrong. the Error is about Directory. says there is no such file or directory
<netochka> It's Psiphon3
<netochka> Something to bypass filters. other than TorBrowser
<netochka> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\psiphon3.exe"
<netochka> If you know any free vpn service or such, that would be a huge help. coz Tor doesn' always work well with my int speed
<EriC^^> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<cfhowlett> netochka, you do know that file is maleware, yes?
<netochka> Malware?
<netochka> really?
<cfhowlett> https://s3.amazonaws.com/0ubz-2q11-gi9y/en.html
<netochka> Ty EriC^^
<cfhowlett> netochka, let me rephrase --- could be malware.  apply caution.
<netochka> cfhowlett: Ty. You see this app has been promoted by TVs and news medias outside of the country as a way for ppl to bypass the filters. but i will keep that in mind.
<lotuspsychje> netochka: try the psiphone linux script on github instead
<lotuspsychje> netochka: wine version wont work properly
<cfhowlett> as a point of curiosity, what country?  (feel free to ignore this question)
<netochka> Iran
<netochka> lotuspsychje:  ok Ty.
<DirtyCajun> so... using iostat to see util %.  i have a 12 Disk raid6. No underlying drive is using more than 50% but dm-2 (the lvm lv) is at 100%. is there a way to optimize this
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<CyberZaZa> hi
<eraserpencil> Does anyone know how I could run a telnet server on 16.04?
<cfhowlett> telnet?  folk still do that?
<eraserpencil> All the guides I could find are for CentOS or 14.04
<poutine> eraserpencil, what is the point? telnetd went out long ago because it's insecure
<eraserpencil> aye
<cfhowlett> anyway, telnet is integral to ubuntu.  opne a terminal.  type telnet.  do your thing.
<eraserpencil> it's a small project im on that uses windows and  has communication over telnet
<eraserpencil> hoping to hack it with ubuntu and telnet
<poutine> cfhowlett, telnet server, not client
<cfhowlett> ah, sorry
<eraserpencil> im unfamiliar with telnet but how do i configure telnet server or even host one? I've been trying and googling for half a day
<cfhowlett> eraserpencil, did you try google?  as in      telent + server + configuration?
<eraserpencil> tutorial configs for 14.04 are slightly different for 16.04 and I couldnt make it work
<cfhowlett> literally the very first hit
<bazhang> !telnet | eraserpencil
<ubottu> eraserpencil: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<eraserpencil> thats for CentOS?
<bazhang> eraserpencil, are you not on ubuntu?
<eraserpencil> yea
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-and-enable-telnet-server-in-ubuntu-linux
<bazhang> eraserpencil, this is ubuntu support we wont offer hints on centos here
<eraserpencil> cfhowlett: I tried this, but couldnt get it working.
<eraserpencil> bazhang: yea, i meant the top hit for me was a 2017 tutorial for centos and was surprised hence "that's for CentOS?"
<eraserpencil> cfhowlett: i was missing /etc/xinetd.d/telnet and wasnt sure if i should create a file
<EuphOria> Ok, I have a newbie-ish question.  How do I un-associate .sh scripts from a text editor so I can run it?
<EuphOria> Running xubuntu 17.10
<cfhowlett> eraserpencil, I'm no telnet talent.  and, as bazhang pointed out, it's inherently unsafe, insecure and should not be used. see ssh for a much better alternative.
<EuphOria> I'm trying to execute it from Thunar, tho.  Is it the filemanager that is making the association to open the .sh script with a text editor instead of running it?
<ducasse> EuphOria: you need an inet superserver, which one did you install? that tutorial seems to be for xinetd
<ducasse> eraserpencil: ^^
<ducasse> sorry
<pwuertz> Hi, how does bug-fixing in Ubuntu work? Say, there is a known, reported bug in a main package with an upstream fix available, but there is no activity on the bug report. What is supposed to happen?
<EuphOria> ducasse: I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm just asking about executing .sh scripts instead of having them open in a text editor.
<cfhowlett> pwuertz, depends on the severity of the bug.  best bet: subscribe to it.
<ducasse> EuphOria: that message was not for you, sorry
<EuphOria> ducasse: Ah!  :D
<pwuertz> cfhowlett: Done, thats why I'm asking.
<eraserpencil> ducasse: the apt repo seems to only have a telnet and telnetd package which i have installed
<cfhowlett> pwuertz, the bug status will reflect the severity.  which bug is it?
<ecstoian> my Ubuntu 14.04 system with luks-encrypted filesystems / and /var/directory complains, on boot, that: the disk drive for /var/directory is not ready yet or not present. any idea what could cause this issue ? the partition works when mounted manually with cryptsetup
<ecstoian> and mount
<halvor> hello
<eraserpencil> cfhowlett: thanks, i know it's less secure, but  the default communication of this particular windows software is over telnet, hoping to listen in on it and maybe inject codes to it
<EuphOria> Is my question too newbie-ish to be interesting?  lol
<cfhowlett> best of luck, sorry I couldn't be more helpful eraserpencil
<ducasse> eraserpencil: not what i'm talking about, you also need an inet superserver like xinetd - look at the dependencies
<eraserpencil> cfhowlett: thanks though
<halvor> Is it possible to have both IKEv2 and L2TP over IPSec VPN server (Strongswan) set up on the same server?
<cfhowlett> EuphOria, don't you need to change the properties to make the script executable?
<EuphOria> cfhowlett: Yes, and I've done that.  But it still wants to open in a text editor, or associated program.
<eraserpencil> ducasse: let me read up on xinetd
<pwuertz> Several, basically over the years I got the impression that none of the bugs I report are getting any attention from someone that has some kind of say in it. Thats why I'm asking what the general procedure for resolving bugs should be.
<pwuertz> cfhowlett: But the particular bug I'm talking about right now is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1725333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725333 in glibc (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade broke WSL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<auronandace> EuphOria: open a terminal and run it: ./nameofscript
<cfhowlett> pwuertz, seems to be undecided and unassigned.  until that is changed ... subscribe and wait
<EuphOria> auronandace: Yes, I can run the script from a terminal, but it used to run .sh files from the file manager just fine.  Was wondering how to make it run from a filemanager again, and just manually open .sh files with a text editor rather than have it associated with a text editor to automatically open.
<ducasse> eraserpencil: in theory i guess you should be able to start telnetd directly from systemd on connection, but i'm not familiar with how
<eraserpencil> ducasse: my guess too but i'll see if  ##linux might know something
<pwuertz> cfhowlett: I did subscribe and wait. I did so with all the bugs I reported so far, some of them are years old and never got any attention from somebody of authority. I'm quite disstatisfied with that strategy, it obviously doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> pwuertz, "so say we all!"   but, yes, you are right on all accounts.  thus far, however, no one seems to have proposed a more responsive alternative.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: also good things to get solved, is try steps yourself and add to the bug, like other kernel etc
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: finding other users to subrscribe to the bug also helps alot
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Like being a politician? Its so weird. Like in this example, the bug is identified, fix is available, and nobody reacts to the Ubuntu bug report saying so. There is literally no reason not to release the fix right now.
<EuphOria> Ok, I have a question about finding out where my JRE directory is..  I have Oracle JRE 8 and 9 installed, and a program is asking me to specify the directory for the JRE.  How do I determine which "java" the system is using when I type "java -jar whatever.jar"
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Another bug is.. I don't know.. 5 years old. I took the effort to identify the source of the problem, for years the solution is known, people are bickering about it in the bug report. But never ever someone with maintaining authority did show up.
<ducasse> EuphOria: 'which java' will tell you
<EuphOria> ducasse: Thank you, I will try that.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: like i said, try to fill in stuff yourself, test steps, make your bug 'more active'
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: test on other machines, to see if you can reproduce your bug
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: What do you mean? I mean I already presented the solution on a silver platter in some cases. In some cases the presence of a bug is reported, known and fixed upstream, and attention is brought to the Ubuntu maintainers by bug report, yet nobody shows up to comment on that. So you guys say that isn't effort enough, you have to become some kind of politician to get something fixed?
<bazhang> pwuertz, really here is not the place to carry on about bugfixes
<Jack3k3> ughhh, i just killed my ubuntu install and now recovery and normal boot drop to a busybox shell. I know how to fix it, but as far as I can tell there are no text edittors in busy box... fuck!! any help?
<pwuertz> bazhang: Where is this place you are suggesting? The Ubuntu bug tracker doesn't seem to be the right place obviously.
<kille> pwuertz if you feel that strong, fix it yourself. every dev donates his time for free on those issues that you logged.
<ducasse> pwuertz: maybe #ubuntu-bugs is a better place
<pwuertz> kille: It IS already fixed! Thats the joke.
<bazhang> pwuertz, thats enough here please
<Jack3k3> I dont understand why they drop you to a shell that has no text editor :[
<pwuertz> All right, see you.
<Jack3k3> is my only solution a live cd?
<kille> Jack3k3, if all else fails, that sounds like a good option?
<kille> You don't have access to vi or nano or anything?
<Jack3k3> kille no it drops you to a bare busybox ash shell if you have a problem like "gave up waiting for root device"
<kille> Jack3k3 wow. that's rough, but it sounds like you have a solution? live cd it. :)
<Bliss9> Jack3k3, doesn't it have vi?
<Jack3k3> Bliss9 unbelievably not
<Jack3k3> im pretty pissed actually. what is even the purpose
<Bliss9> Jack3k3, odd, the manpage lists it
<Jack3k3> yeah i dont know what the deal is
<Jack3k3> Okay guys, apparently my fix did not work. because nothing is every easy for me today
<Jack3k3> So my error is "gave up waiting for root device." and it says "ALERT! UUID=.......-b850fad1020f does not exist. Dropping to a shell.
<Jack3k3> So first i verified uuid's were same between fstab and blkid
<Jack3k3> also tried changing fstab to use /dev/sda1 /dev/sda5
<Jack3k3> instead of uuid. One thing that's strange, I could've sworn before my root was on /dev/sda not /dev/sda1
<Jack3k3> could be wrong though
<Jack3k3> actually probably am since sda1 is the partition
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: the uuid it's using is from grub not fstab i think
<Jack3k3> strangely enough using one of the older kernel versions in the boot list boots up fine
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: do you have a live usb you can boot right now to troubleshoot?
<Jack3k3> so im back in now
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: aha, upload your grub file 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termview.me 9999'
<EriC^^> also 'sudo blkid | nc termview.me 9999'
<Jack3k3> EriC^^, I can't, internet is broken on the VM
<EriC^^> hm
<Jack3k3> I realized I made a major screw up yesterday. I remove boost by hand as I thought a program I was compilign was seeing the wrong version..
<Jack3k3> apparently I neglected to think about all the programs that depended on those libraries
<Jack3k3> nm-applet is one of them itseems
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: run "lsblk -f" look at the mountpoint "/"
<Jack3k3> shows sda1 mountpoint to /
<Jack3k3> with the same ...1020f uuid
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: then run "grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and see if the UUID= match up to it
<EriC^^> so?
<Jack3k3> EriC^^, looks the same
<EriC^^> ok
<EuphOria> ?profane
<Jack3k3> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/a/06vL0 not sure if theere is a reason why there are 3 entries for 112
<Jack3k3> (112 is the one thats not working)
<doge-doge> hey guys, is it safe to purge whoopsie and apport...
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: one is the menu, the other in advanced options and recovery, it's normal
<doge-doge> on ubuntu mate there's no "privacy settings" to disable crash reporting
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: anyways, try maybe 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all && sudo update-grub' won't hurt
<Jack3k3> EriC^^, hmm same issue sadly
<EriC^^> doge-doge: sudo xdiagnose has some options
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: it's now always working with one kernel and not the other?
<Jack3k3> yep..
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> does a root delay help at all?
<EriC^^> rootdelay=40 in grub for instance
<Jack3k3> well, i want to pause that issue for a moment
<Jack3k3> a more pressing one is that I can't get boost to reinstall correctly. The issue was i stupidly rm'd the boost files from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<Jack3k3> well I need to reinstall it, so I tred apt install libboost-all-dev and it shows all the boost packages it will install but it installs almost no files
<Jack3k3> if i do a dpkg -L libboost-all-dev, I only see it installed copyright and changelog.gz... nothing else. So for some reason its avoiding installing everything
<CyberZaZa> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: try with apt-get install --reinstall libboost..
<ggz> hi
<ggz> do you know a way to sync my firefox bookmarks with privacy in mind ? should i trust firefox sync regarding privacy ? ideal would be local network sync
<Jack3k3> EriC^^, thanks that fixed it. now have internet again :) still other kernel is fubared
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: good to hear
<EriC^^> np
<MoL0ToV> someone know if libreoffice6 il included in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<MoL0ToV> * is
<Jack3k3> EriC^^, do you think its possibel to remove the offending kernel version?
<ducasse> !info libreoffice bionic | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.4.4-0ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: you could set the default one in grub to the other one
<ducasse> MoL0ToV: it's available as a snap, iirc
<EriC^^> sounds good?
<Jack3k3> yeah that works
<computa_mike> hi - Trying to install OpenStack on ubuntu following the conjure-up video.  I'm running a virtual box VM.  During installation I get an error "Oops, there was a problem with your install:"  Screen shot here : https://img42.com/lFaJT
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: get the name of the kernel from 'grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<EriC^^> Jack3k3: then type 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub' and paste the name with quotes next to DEFAULT= , e.g DEFAULT='Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-112-generic'
<EriC^^> save and run sudo update-grub
<lovingdragoness> Hello
<lovingdragoness> I'm helping a person in ##linux and they can't seem to find where Ubuntu's hosts file is
<lovingdragoness> It's normally in /etc/hosts for Debian
<ggz> bye
<Roden> quak
<ducasse> lovingdragoness: in ubuntu as well
<lovingdragoness> Roden, It should just be located under '/etc/hosts', like ducasse said here
<Roden> Right
<Roden> it's there
<Roden> i was just curious about the commands
<Roden> i dunno much about grep.  i imagine you can use regex or something
<lovingdragoness> You can view the contents of it with cat /etc/hosts
<lovingdragoness> :)
<Roden> i was wondering why people would have their server on two ips....
<Roden> like a local and an internet ip
<Lachezar> Roden: Typically the Internet IP is handled by a port-forwarding/proxying firewall.
<Roden> and also about the multiple-ports example.  is that so you can have like a live version and a development version?
<lovingdragoness> Roden, It should have '127.0.1.1 <your hostname>' on the first couple of lines, which is what is displayed on the logic screen and in the top of the terminal usually
<lovingdragoness> On ubuntu it defaults to the name of your computer when you installed Ubuntu, along with your username
<Roden> I dunno I've been trying to figure out
<lovingdragoness> For example, it would be lovingdragoness-Latitude-E6330, if I installed Ubuntu on my laptop
<Roden> my friend said that they usually have every user with a local copy of the website, and then when they release features they release them to a small group of the users firs
<Roden> but lovingdragoness i'm chaing my hosts file for web serving
<lovingdragoness> Roden, Ubuntu's release cycle allows anyone to test the experimental releases :)
<Lope> I'm trying to delete some annoying windows system files in an NTFS partition mounted RW in linux, but I get "Operation not supported" any ideas?
<lovingdragoness> And no there's no "local copy of the website", the site is ubuntu.com, though your friend may have been referring to the mandb pages, which you can view to get help with various commands by using 'man <commandname>' in terminal :)
<Roden> i'm not able to access my windows files for the same reason, Lope.  I never solved it, though.
<lovingdragoness> Hello Lope
<Roden> lovingdragoness, i'm talking about my own websites that I made myself
<lovingdragoness> Lope, Please run 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g' in Terminal and let me know whether it is already installs or what happens :)
<Lope> lovingdragoness: I'm already using that. running ubuntu 16.04
<lovingdragoness> Lope, Ah, I see, it's a problem with the hibernation file making the disk in use, give me a minute while I find the workaround I used in the past :)
<Lope> Thanks, lovingdragoness it's some folder in the user temp
<lovingdragoness> Lope, Run 'sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXY' the x being the disk letter and y being the partition number for C: (not system reserved)
<lovingdragoness> You should run 'lsblk' first in terminal to see what the drive letter is
<lovingdragoness> It's normally 'sda' for the first disk in the computer, and for Windows booting from BIOS, C is usually 'sda2' or the '2' for the 2nd partition, though it's a different case for UEFI Windows, but lsblk should tell you the disk size :)
<Lope> Solved it lovingdragoness. the temp files were made by ntlite. I opened ntlite and saw it had "mounted" stuff there. So I used the unmount option and the folder diappeared.
<lovingdragoness> Ah okay :)
<Lope> Strange thing is that it was occupying 10gb
<Lope> even with the VM offline.
<spaceninja> Hi Im trying to install FreeJ. Im following the guide on https://www.dyne.org/software/freej/. I just ran, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jaromil/freej. Then update. But I get these error http://dpaste.com/2Z21C9S saying that a release file is missing. How do I override a release file even if it doesnt exist?
<usr123> Hello, I am unable to share the folders from my windows(host) to ubuntu(Virtual Box) I already created the settings in shared folders, made it permanent and mounted. I cant find the shared folder in my ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<usr123> I can't even share my clipboard text across platforms
<nmrp3> hi - I'm using ubuntu with kde and sddm
<nmrp3> I have 4 panels
<nmrp3> if I start up x with them all plugged in, then I'm rpresented with 4 blank screens
<nmrp3> if I unplug 2, then I'm shown the login screen
<nmrp3> I can ssh in from my laptop to look at logs and try things out
<nmrp3> and `service sddm` thinks everything is great
<ifndefx> hi I'm trying to install android-tools-adb and i'm getting a 404 - what can I do to resolve this ?
<peterson> xubuntu core no audio - i need a mixer that I can specify which 3.5mm jacks are input and output (i know my realtek card is capable)
<nmrp3> I'm not really sure how to go about debugging this
<nmrp3> but it is a real pain
<peterson> xubuntu core no audio - i need a mixer that I can specify which 3.5mm jacks are input and output (i know my realtek card is capable)
<JimBunbtu> ifndefx, Any chance you are on an EOL version of Ubuntu?
<JimBunbtu> nmrp3, Does the same thing happen if you use a different display manager such as Lightdm?
<nmrp3> let's try @JimBunbtu - give me a moment
<Lope> does anyone here know how to make a microsoft surface pro 2 boot from USB? I've installed Ubuntu 16.04 on it and now I want to dual boot with windows, so I need to boot windows, but can't boot from USB. The volume down boot procedure is ignored.
<nmrp3> @JimBunbtu lightdm doesn't want to start - I've stopped sddm first, obviously
<JimBunbtu> Lope, Can you not set boot from USB to be the first attempted option in the 'bios'?
<JimBunbtu> nmrp3, The only other thing I would suggest is to make sure you have a primary display device set in your BIOS and don't have it set to auto if that is an option. Another question would be if the motherboard info/etc displays on any of the panels at boot or are they all black until you disconnect one+?
<nmrp3> on boot, there's a single display active for the bios splash and for the first bit of ubuntu/grub
<JimBunbtu> nmrp3, Am I correct in saying that single display is the only display on that video card and the rest are on 1 or more other video cards?
<nmrp3> no, they are all on the same titanx card
<JimBunbtu> nmrp3, Oh. I'm not familiar with the titanx (as far as the intricate things).
<nmrp3> I think it's a fairly standard modern nvidia gpu, just with extra memory and more video outputs than normal
<nmrp3> it runs on the normal nvidia drivers
<JimBunbtu> nmrp3, I probably wont be of much more help at this point, but I do wonder if you have an onboard video card and if that one is trying to be the primary at that stage for some odd reason.
<JimBunbtu> The way your titanx is working is different from my nvidia cards... on mine, I think all monitors are mirrors as startup.
<nmrp3> I don't think so - there seems to be a legacy x cursor visible with sddm that moves about if I use the mouse
<nmrp3> thanks - I'll see if anyone can help me in #sddm
<Lope> JimBunbtu: there is no BIOS on the surface pro 2.
<JimBunbtu> Lope... they call it the "UEFI Firmware"
<JimBunbtu> Lope, Turn the device off all the way, press and hold the VolUp button and then tap the power button
<Lope> JimBunbtu: volume up only gives me the menu to turn secure boot on/off and TPM on/off.
<Lope> Volume down is supposed to be the boot options, but does not work.
<Lope> oh wow, I just ran `efibootmgr` in linux and got Boot0000* Windows boot manager Boot0001* ubuntu Boot0002* debian. BootOrder: 0001,0002,0000. Now the question is how to change the boot order. Or even just reboot to the windows boot manager.
<catphish> is ubuntu 18.04 server pre-release available yet?
<geirha> !18.04 | catphish
<ubottu> catphish: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<catphish> thanks :)
<Lope> I used `efibootmgr -n 0000` which set the NextBoot to 0000. And it seemed to try boot the windows bootloader, because it took a little longer than usual. But nothing happened. Then I tried again, holding volume down this time, but it didn't help. After trying the windows bootloader, it loaded the ubuntu bootloader.
<netochka> I'm looking for free VPN extensions/add-ons for chromium and firefox. a trusted service.
<ilunp> a
<ilunp> da
<ilunp> oh
<ilunp> hhhhhhh
<ilunp> what
<ilunp> i can‘t open Firefox
<ilunp> why
<ilunp> how install
<ilunp> chrome
<ilunp> how install chrome
<Mr1NK> hmmm
<kille> ilunp go to chrome download, download the deb, and double click it to install.
<kille> oh wait lol
<kille> use wget
<kille> let me get it for you
<kille> ilunp open terminal
<kille> cd Download
<kille> wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<kille> it will download into your Download folder
<kille> then you can install as always
<kille> from deb package
<Tin_man> ilump, disconnected some time ago.
<kille> hid the joins and leaves, sorry man, thanks.
<Tin_man> no biggie, we've all done it at one time.
<Tin_man> at least i have.
<kille> was trying to be the helpful guy. hope he got it.
<Tin_man> actually he diconnected right after he asked.  I learned to us the auto complete, it helps if you have joins and parts, hid.
<kille> how does that work?
<Tin_man> just start typing the first part of nick, and hit the TAB key.
<kille> Tin_man: like regular old term. WHo'd have thought. And if he is Dc'ed, it wont complete??
<Tin_man> if the nick is online, it will complete the nick, if not it won't
<kille> Tin_man: Excellent!
<Tin_man> right
<kille> Thanks bro
<laudecay> hi I don't have root but I need some of the headers in python3-dev. How would I install this in my homedir?
<laudecay> (sorry I'm coming from arch and don't know much about apt)
<Tin_man> np kille ..
<laudecay> i tried make install to my homedir, but gcc couldn't find the headers
<kille> laudecay: i wish i could help, but i'm not that confident yet. learning though. :) glhf
<kille> maybe ask in the dev forum?
<kille> ##development
<lazyloading> hel
<markus__> i had two os windows 7 and ubuntu 16 , i was using easybcd to control the bootloader and then i decided to live with ubuntu for the rest of my life. i logged in to ubuntu formatted the windows partition, restarted the pc and found myself unable to boot so i booted with ubuntu live cd,  tried to repair the grub but no benefit , finally i had to install ubuntu 14 on different partition and now i can boot but i don't want to keep u
<markus__> buntu 14 just to boot the system. i tried to change the boot flag and running "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" command from ubuntu 14 but no benefit . please help me.
<markus__> i want to remove ubuntu 14 without messing with bootloader again
<DiecastMessiah> well cannot help with grub loader. but why would ya live cd for the rest of your life with ubuntu ... you may want KNOPPIX if you plan on live cd or usb Also if you live cd and want to keep windows installed i would think you can remove the bootloaders and fix the boot and MBR so windows will boot if you remve your linux live cd
<oerheks> he removed windows, and with that easybcd i guess.. reinstall of grub on sda should work, is there something else special about this system? UEFI bios?
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok
<DiecastMessiah> oh he leave anyway..
<DiecastMessiah> left*
<hendryirvin> hello, anyone know how to enable flash on chromium?
<sudo-the-pirate> did you have windows on a separate drive or did you partition your hard drive?
<oerheks> hendryirvin, Add the Canonical Partners software in softwarecenter/sources, and install adobe-flashplugin.
<oerheks> then restart chromium
<hendryirvin> i do it in settings > software & updates and in other software tab, i checked 2 of those canonical partners
<hendryirvin> is that correct?
<DiecastMessiah> i think you can do without the source one
<DiecastMessiah> than sudo apt-get update before you install the plugin said before
<oerheks> hendryirvin, yes
<oerheks> DiecastMessiah, adobe flash is prop software
<oerheks> ow wait, you point at source*(code)...
<DiecastMessiah> oh i thought you wouldn't need the source unless you plan on programing
<hendryirvin> i checked both tho
<oerheks> no that is correct, sourcecode is only needed if you want to build something
<donofrio> so how do I correct this message "Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 compiz-core amd64 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160823-0ubuntu1  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]" when it just downloaded 500+ packages just fine....https://apaste.info/Hjxv (fix-missing didn't resolve it so far...thoughts?)
<Tin_man> donofrio, I believe sometimes the server goes offline, I'd just try later..
<donofrio> Tin_man, ok I'll try again in an hour.....if others have ideas I'm open to checking things just let me know what to do
<DiecastMessiah> guessing if it worked just before htat its like tin man said it maybe just download for a bit
<DiecastMessiah> oops down for a bit
<Torske> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Torske> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Torske> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Torske> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Torske> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<Torske> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<oerheks> maybe not down, just in sync with new packages??
<Coleman> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Coleman> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Coleman> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Coleman> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Coleman> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<Barnett> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Barnett> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Barnett> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Barnett> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Barnett> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<Barnett> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Mass> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Mass> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Mass> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Mass> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Mass> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<Mass> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Kleinfelder> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Croxen> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Croxen> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Croxen> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Croxen> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Croxen> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<Croxen> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Tzamarias> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Tzamarias> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Tzamarias> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Tzamarias> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Tzamarias> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<Sweeting> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Sweeting> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Sweeting> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Sweeting> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Sweeting> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<Montilio> morons will find a way to be morons regardless of what you do (c)
<Montilio> 卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐卐✡卐卐✡卐✡systemd卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐✡卐
<Montilio> ✡  WE TRUE SCHLOMOS     WE JEW TOGETHER      WE GET HOLOCAUSTED TOGETHER ✡
<Montilio> 卐 Send this SHEKEL to everyone you care about including me if you want. 卐
<Montilio> ✡  C how many times you get this, if you get 6,000,000 ur A TRUE SCHLOMO ✡
<oerheks> time for +R
<mquin> oerheks: "+q $~a" is equivilent on this ircd
<Tin_man> or a tall tree and a rope..
<donofrio> Tin_man, server is working fine at archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/ is correct path but it's looking for non-existant path of "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu%20xenial-updates/main%20amd64%20compiz-core%20amd64%201:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160823-0ubuntu1" so it's on the server incorrect for 16.04?
<oerheks> donofrio, maybe it is not down, just in sync with new packages?? tray again in a few minutes
<donofrio> oerheks, it's up
<anddam> donofrio: are you up-to-date?
<donofrio> anddam, hu?
<Tin_man> yes, don't know all the magic that takes place for the servers, surprised they work as good as they do
<donofrio> I'm trying to get ubuntu-desktop package installed and its 500+ packages d/l'ed but not these last 10 or more?
<mustmodify> When I ssh into my ubuntu machine, I can use the hostname `logopolis`. For various unfortunate reasons, logopolis is typically collected by wifi. If I plug in an ethernet port, use that for a while, and then unplug it, I can no longer ssh by hostname. Can someone explain how that process is supposed to work, or ... just ... any thoughts about what to google?
<donofrio> oerheks, it's the paths they are in diffrent directories?
<anddam> mustmodify: probably the dhcp server is caching the name for local name solving
<anddam> donofrio: the server is up or you wouldn't get the 404, but I wonder if your apt instance is trying to access an outdated package version
<ducasse> donofrio: we still don't support wsl here
<donofrio> indexes for packages are off....I manually found "compiz-core_0.9.11.3+14.04.20160425-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb" when my error states it is looking for 23 not 25?
<grkblood13> I completely wiped my sd card with shred --delete and now I can't see the card with fdisk -l or gparted but I can dd to it with dd of=/dev/sdb. How do I recognize it to format it in this situation?
<donofrio> anddam, yah seems like that
<anddam> donofrio: hence my previous question
<anddam> grkblood13: how do fdisk and gparted not "see" the device?
<grkblood13> anddam, I dont know but they dont
<anddam> grkblood13: you didn't specify the commands you ran
<grkblood13> fdisk -l
<anddam> donofrio: "manually found"
<anddam> donofrio: "manually found" <--?
<oerheks> donofrio, just try again: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<anddam> grkblood13: and how is fdisk supposed to figure you want to list the sdcard if you don't pass the device to it?
<donofrio> anddam, yes I copy and pasted the url that it used and the directory opened just seemed to be trying to get a olderversion?
<akik> anddam: fdisk -l lists all the storage devices
<anddam> akik: I see
<grkblood13> is someone that doesn't know how fdisk works trying to tell me how I'm using fdisk wrong?
<grkblood13> :/
<akik> grkblood13: did you use something like safely remove instead of umount before you started working on the sd card?
<grkblood13> not that I can remember
<akik> grkblood13: on kubuntu that removes the device from the system so that you need to re-insert it
<donofrio> oerheks, it finished (only upgraded one package)
<grkblood13> akik, I ran shred --remove -vzn 0 /dev/sdb* and now I'm having these issues
<oerheks> donofrio, wait, is this WSL??
<akik> grkblood13: and if you're using /dev/sdb with dd, it should be visible for fdisk/gparted too
<grkblood13> it's weird because I can still dd to /dev/sdb but I cant recognize that card to format it
<grkblood13> akik, I agree, but for some reason I can't
<anddam> grkblood13: that's question asking 101, not related to fdisk specific syntax
<donofrio> oerheks, it's a path issue on the server cause the 23 file doesn't exist but a newer 25 file does?
<anddam> grkblood13: anyway did you try a partprobe?
<akik> grkblood13: why did you give /dev/sdb to shred options? it's supposed to be using files
<grkblood13> yea, partprobe doesn't help
<oerheks> donofrio, and what happens if you run this again? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<grkblood13> I'm not sure I understand the question akik
<akik> grkblood13: the shred man page says that you give file names as its targets, not the storage device name
<oerheks> compiz-core on wsl, that would give fun ..
<grkblood13> oh, I ran across that on google in my question to completely erase a hard drive. Maybe I shouldn't have done that.
<grkblood13> on my quest*
<akik> grkblood13: try a reboot
<grkblood13> alright, I'll do that and come back in.
<donofrio> oerheks, someone must have rerun the rsync job cause I think it's working now....
<oerheks> donofrio, know behaviour when the server is in sync, have fun!
<donofrio> oerheks, and yes this is WSL 16.04 I'm working on ;)
<markus__>  i had two os windows 7 and ubuntu 16 , i was using easybcd to control the bootloader and then i decided to live with ubuntu for the rest of my life. i logged in to ubuntu formatted the windows partition, restarted the pc and found myself unable to boot so i booted with ubuntu live cd,  tried to repair the grub but no benefit , finally i had to install ubuntu 14 on different partition and now i can boot but i don't want to keep u
<markus__>  buntu 14 just to boot the system. i tried to change the boot flag and running "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" command from ubuntu 14 but no benefit.please help
<akik> markus__: is your 16.04 installation still left in a working condition?
<markus__> yes
<markus__> i am using it right now
<akik> markus__: you can re-install grub through the ubuntu live session
<akik> oh
<akik> markus__: so is it a uefi boot or non-uefi boot?
<markus__> i dont know. how can i check
<markus__> are you talking about ubuntu 16 or 14?
<akik> markus__: do you see /sys/firmware/efi ?
<grkblood13> no luck akik
<grkblood13> gparted still doesnt recognize the device
<akik> grkblood13: how about sudo fdisk -l ?
<markus__> ubuntu 16 is not efi
<markus__> i have only acpi,memmap and dmi inside firmware directory
<akik> markus__: ok so you use the mbr of the disk for booting?
<markus__> yes
<akik> markus__: so it should be just as easy as "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX"
<grkblood13> akik, fdisk doesnt work either
<akik> markus__: if you're now booted in 16.04
<markus__> yes
<markus__> i am booted on 16.04
<akik> grkblood13: doesn't work? what does that mean?
<akik> markus__: ok try running that command
<grkblood13> it outputs /dev/sda which is my primary but not sdb which is the sd card
<akik> markus__: replace sdX with the correct device name
<markus__> i tried running the same command from ubuntu 14 and then change he boot flag to my ubuntu 16 partition , and was unable to boot.
<markus__> should i try that on ubuntu 16
<akik> grkblood13: remove the sd card, then run "dmesg -Tw" and reinsert the sd card
<akik> markus__: the grub-install command should work in your case as you're using the mbr
<akik> grkblood13: you should see lines about the sd card there
<markus__> i run the command and it completed successfully should i now change the boot flag to ubuntu 16 partition from gparted
<akik> markus__: i thought linux doesn't care about the boot flag
<akik> markus__: but sure try it if it's needed
<grkblood13> akik, when I pop in the sd card no new lines from dmesg show up
<akik> grkblood13: maybe it's broken? try it in another machine
<markus__> so can i  safely format the ubuntu 14 partition
<grkblood13> akik, ill try another sd card, 1 sec
<akik> markus__: not before you've tested the boot
<grkblood13> akik, i think youre right. my sd card adapter is screwed up
<markus__> ok i am gonna reboot .
<DiecastMessiah> can see that my adapter is not that great.. i have one in my camera that i never take out after i got it working.. lucky i can take out the microSd card of my camera without removing the adapter. if i do i have to play with it to get it working
<markus__> changed the boot flag to ubuntu 16, and rebooted but system didn't let me boot it tried to boot from pxe something. i again logged in from ubuntu live cd change the boot flag to ubuntu 14 partition and now i am able to boot.
<akik> markus__: can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" ?
<markus__> https://pastebin.com/48v2FkEU
<akik> markus__: and partition 2 = 14.04, partition 7 = 16.04 ?
<markus__> yes
<Tecan> is there a text installer ?
<Tecan> for the os
<akik> markus__: how about trying once more, remove the boot flag completely and run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" when in 16.04
<markus__> sure
<akik> markus__: somebody else needs to chime in. i don't know what's the problem
<DiecastMessiah> Tecan what is the question?? you looking for a text editor program orrr
<Tecan> like this http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/121548.aspx
<Tecan> for some reason the installer windows are too big on my tablet
<DiecastMessiah> oh a text based installer
 * DiecastMessiah hides behind a Rock with Newbie painted on it
<ducasse> Tecan: the server image and the lubuntu alternate image has text based installers
<markus__> same problem
<markus__> no benefit @akik
<akik> markus__: sorry, i'm out of ideas
<DriftedInward> Hello. Does anyone know how to mount a home directory on a / filesystem that has been encrypted with eCryptfs. I'm trying to mount it from Arch Linux.
<markus__> ok.. maybe i should continue with it as of now.
<markus__> thanks btw @akik
<akik> markus__: maybe boot off a ubuntu 16.04 stick in a live session
<DriftedInward> Executing `ecryptfs-mount-private` from the directory results in this message:  https://pastebin.com/6RqXqtUe
<DiecastMessiah> its ok to paste in chat if it only one line,,
<DiecastMessiah> cannot help with that just saying its cool
<DriftedInward> DiecastMessiah: Ok. Some places don't even want one lines. :)
<DiecastMessiah> wow really.. sorry, but all good here anyway
<anddam> IRC's rule of thumb was 3 lines
<domino14> at some point i think I accidentally installed or enabled `libinput`. So clicking on pointer speed for my mouse in the Settings window does nothing I think
<domino14> I can't figure out how to disable it or uninstall it. Anyone know?
<DriftedInward> domino14: Lookup the package name for `libinput` and run `sudo apt-get remove $packagename`
<domino14> how do i look up that package name
<SimonNL> you could find it in terminal history
<SimonNL> type history and find the install command
<SimonNL> or history|grep install
<domino14> this was ages ago
<SimonNL> with a lot of luck still in there
<domino14> checked, not in there :(
<domino14> there is a file named 40-libinput.conf in `/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/`
<akik> domino14: sudo grep libinput /var/log/apt/history*
<akik> domino14: the older history files are gzipped so you need to use zgrep for those
<Taz-> sudo apt-file find libinput
<Taz-> sudo aptitude purge $package
<domino14> no apt-file found
<ducasse> domino14: 'apt search --names-only libinput'
<Taz-> as akik suggested: sudo zgrep libinput /var/log/apt/history*
<aiden> Hello, Newb to Ubuntu here. Wondering how to use Msi files or .Exe files on a overtaken windows ten computer
<aiden> Do I need to put in a command line in the terminal to run those files?
<aiden> If anyone could be of help, it would be great.
<ducasse> aiden: you need wine to run those
<ducasse> !wine | aiden
<ubottu> aiden: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aiden> Awesome
<domino14> ok, I uninstalled libinput and rebooted my computer
<domino14> and now I can't find the settings cog on the side
<aiden> and with wine can I not only run .exe but install though it?
<domino14> what is it called? how do i see my settings. why is it not called settings
<ducasse> aiden: yes
<aiden> Alright, big help thank you
<auronandace> aiden: what exactly are you trying to run?
<aiden> Im trying to run a android emulator as well as some programs I use like Process hack and fing
<Fedos> yayo
<aiden> My emulator is for more causal things like apps and such that I can use though the emulator
<Fedos> what up homies
<auronandace> aiden: for some things it may be better to find a native alternative
<Fedos> lol ner
<Fedos> nerd
<aiden> Such as?
<auronandace> aiden: what is process hack for?
<aiden> Removing lanschool from the base windows
<domino14> why the hell would uninstalling libinput also uninstall unity-control-center. anyway , I figured out how to reinstall it and now my mouse pointer speed can be changed from "still way too fast" to "if a mosquito lands on the mouse, literally move the cursor to the moon"
<aiden> Cause Im using Ubuntu as a way of getting around restrictions made by my district admin
<Fedos> how do you rearrange the lepton alignment chambers without causing a photonic overload in the quantum subdrive?
<aiden> for my schools computer
<Fedos> pls someone help
<aiden> So Im trying to use ubuntu as as a way of getting around it without harming the computer itself
<ducasse> aiden: that's not really something we are going to help with
<Fedos> can you help me ducasse?
<aiden> Thats fine, thanks anyway
<Fedos> my gravity drive is getting heated
<akik> Fedos: please stop spamming the channel with nonsense. this is for ubuntu support
<domino14> Fedos: sudo apt-get install lepton-non-photonic-overload
<Fedos> Well you guys are using bigass words i don't understand
<aiden> Im just trying to get some help
<Fedos> so im gonna do the same!
<Fedos> now about my lepton alignment chambers
<aiden> Sorry
<domino14> great, uninstalling libinput also removed that random constant crackling in my headphones. Maybe Ubuntu is somewhat usable after all!
<aiden> I'm new to this so I cant really help as of yet
<Fedos> i am worried that the superfluids will squirt out of them if they are stroked too much while inside the hadron tube
<akik> !ops | Fedos
<ubottu> Fedos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<domino14> lol
<Fedos> hey don't do that
<Fedos> i did nothing wrong
<auronandace> Fedos: clearly you haven't read the topic
<Fedos> i committetted no crime
<Fedos> " (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -"
<Fedos> this is no emergency
<Fedos> this is a mere dispute
<akik> Fedos: there's no dispute
<Fedos> um yea
<Fedos> you soyboy
<akik> Fedos: i asked you to stop the spam
<Fedos> ur not a mod
<hggdh> Fedos: please keep on topic. If you want to *chat*, go elsewhere.
<Fedos> nor are you my dad
<aiden> What other channels does Hexchat offer?
<ducasse> !alis | aiden
<ubottu> aiden: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<aiden> Cool
<hylian> Fedos: #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to chat it up in a less formal channel..
<auronandace> aiden: hexchat is a client, freenode is the network that hosts the channels, #ubuntu is one of the channels on freenode
<aiden> That makes more sense
<Fedos> tl;dr
<aiden> So this chat probably is not where I should be.
<aiden> Alright Peace
<auronandace> aiden: if you need help with supported ubuntu releases then this is the right place
<aiden> ok
<Fedos> I have no time for your petty degenerate banter
<domino14> go vote for Trump
<akik> :)
<Fedos> wrong
<eaglgenes101> I got an issue with the full disk encryption I set up
<Fedos> i was warned by a mere non-op
<akik> Fedos: oh please, i asked you to stop the spam
<eaglgenes101> I can get it to boot a kernel, but then the kernel is lost about how to mount the luks partition
<domino14> Fedos are you a neocon / shooter sympathizer?
<hggdh> Fedos: if you wish to discuss this, please come in to #ubuntu-ops
<hggdh> domino14: please stop
<eaglgenes101> It can't find a particular mapper device apparently
<domino14> ugh fine but it's fun
<hggdh> domino14: not here. You have been warned
<Fedos> i do not like akik's degenerate mod larp
<hggdh> sigh
<Fedos> sad!
<Fedos> no
<eaglgenes101> anyway
<eaglgenes101> Where should I look first for full disk encryption problems
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: you're looking for some problems? Or wanting to solve your own problems?
<eaglgenes101> Im trying to solve my own problems
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: give us some details
<oerheks>  but then the kernel is lost about how to mount the luks partition .. ?
<eaglgenes101> Okay, so grub can boot the kernel no problem, but then the kernel is lost about where to find root
<eaglgenes101> It seems to expect a particular dev mapper device
<eaglgenes101> And the initramfs doesnt have cryptsetup so I cant manually supply it the dev mapper device
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: Right. Is the system also using LVM?
<eaglgenes101> No, just btrfs on top of luks on top of a physical partition
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: usually cryptsetup missing from initrd.img means there's no entry in /etc/crypttab
<eaglgenes101> How do I add this
<eaglgenes101> Got my live cd ready
<eaglgenes101> Or rather live usb
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: because cryptsetup installs hooks into update-initramfs so it can add what's required when it sees the rootfs is LUKS encrypted
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: Do you know how to access the 'problem' OS using a chroot ?
<eaglgenes101> Yes, and I did so to point grub towards the kernel
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: OK, so you'll have created a /target/ mountpoint, done "cryptsetup open" then something like "mount /dev/mapper/xxxx /target" and bind-mounted /rproc /sys /dev into /target/ then "chroot /target" ?
<eaglgenes101> Im currently assembling the chroot environment
<donofrio> same exact error when I go from 16.04 to 18.04 I get these "Failed to replace specifiers: /tmp/systemd-private-%b-*" any thoughts on why "Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable ondemand" cannot deal with these files if they exist already?
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: OK, once you've mounted the rootfs and before entering the chroot, do "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"  then you do "sudo chroot /target" and then, in the chroot, start off with "mount -a" (which completes the automounts from /etc/fstab) then do "cat /etc/crypttab" and check for an entry for the rootfs
<eaglgenes101> I've chrooted into my install
<eaglgenes101> Now how do I update initramfs so it understands the luks partition
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: you need to first ensure there's a (vaid) entry for the root file-system in /etc/cryptab - once that's done it's simply "update-initramfs -u -k all"
<TJ-> s/vaid/valid/
<TJ-> Grrr, /etc/crypttab ! my typing is terrrible today
<eaglgenes101> Its currently root UUID=<partition uuid> none luks,discard
<adam__> hi
<eaglgenes101> Thats the only line in etc crypttab right now
<eaglgenes101> Looks right?
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: OK, for mine I have "LUKS_OS   UUID=f7175e39-2594-4cb9-b842-de2e1c208f61 none luks,discard"
<eaglgenes101> What does the first word in the entry mean?
<eaglgenes101> Does it have to match something?
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: Yes, so the update-initramfs command should ensure the initrd has the tools added. if you use "update-initramfs -v -u -k all |& tee /tmp/update.log" you can review what it did and ensure the cryptsetup/crypttab are added. After the event you can list the content using "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-<VERSION> | grep crypt" too
<eaglgenes101> How do I test that at the very least that my initramfs has cryptsetup
<donofrio> at least xfce4 works and even ff 58.0.2 64 bit is rocking on my 18.04 setup....I mean it's upset with locate missing....but it's up..."Yah me!" https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL83Kp3d9U1DEN0kog (unneeded onedrive login skip it)
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: the first column is the /dev/mapper/ name so I asume yours would be /dev/mapper/root after being unlocked
<auronandace> donofrio: 18.04 isn't released yet, support currently in #ubuntu+1
<eaglgenes101> Alright, I see cryptsetup in initramfs, let's see if it works out
<ducasse> !ubuwin | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<eaglgenes101> Im in
<donofrio> argo still cannot get addon ublock installed it returns "[Parent 300, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error: Broken pipe: file /build/firefox-9j9NY8/firefox-58.0.2+build1/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 709"
<donofrio> ;(
<eaglgenes101> Now to unload everything I want
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: it booted OK this time?
<eaglgenes101> Yes, and I'm now setting everything up
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: Yay! that was easy :)
<donofrio> ducasse, have you tried to talk to ##windows folks about ubuntu folks, first thing they say is goto #ubuntu, and the #ubuntu0on-windows channel has at max 40 folks in it, so doing that bot thing doesn't help when in here there is alwasy over 1.5k people here
<eaglgenes101> No problem
<eaglgenes101> Will this setup be robust to adjustments of etc fstab?
<ducasse> donofrio: doesn't really matter, as wsl is not supported here
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: yes. I've been using FDE with both the boot-loader and the OS for about 10 years
<donofrio> that is the point it's not supported anywhere......smh
<usura> hola
<donofrio> if anyone knows how to fix these errors I'm all ears - https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2960
<Exterminador> hello guys. here's the issue. I have 2 streaming radios (on different machines) and both of them have a bot specially made to work as autodj. weird thing is: on VPS 1, with only 2  cores @ 2.40Ghz and 2Gb ram the autodj bot don't crash. on the other one, with 4 cores @ 2.40Ghz and 4Gb ram it's constantly crashing. do you know how can I debug it to see what's happening? any ideas are appreciated
<Exterminador> both VPS are running Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<eaglgenes101> I got dropped back into initramfs
<oerheks> donofrio, 18.04 ??? that is not ready/released yet, why oh why keeping asking in here, as you know what channel is support for wsl.. and that issue, really is for the mailing list, as you did now.
<eaglgenes101> It accepted my password and did the cryptsetup, but it doesnt seem to know what to do afterwards
<TJ-> Exterminador: try pinning the process to only 2 cores on the 4-core ... it could be to do with thread allocation
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: has the /dev/mapper/root device been created ?
<Exterminador> erm. no idea how to do that tho
<eaglgenes101> Yes
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: so likely the problem (now) is related to finding the rootfs itself; check "cat /proc/cmdline" to ensure the root= entry is correct
<TJ-> Exterminador: this may help https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33994983/assigning-a-cpu-core-to-a-process-linux
<Exterminador> TJ-: how can I pin it? I have no idea, honestly, about what you're talking. :x
<Exterminador> oops
<Exterminador> thanks!
<eaglgenes101> After the uuid its ro rootflags=subvol=@ quiet splash cryptdevice=UUID=<numeric string>:cryptroot root=/dev/mapper/cryptroot vt.handoff=7
<eaglgenes101> I mean alphanumeric
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: from earlier, wasn't the entry in /etc/crypttab "root .." not "cryptroot ..." ?
<eaglgenes101> Yeah that should be fixed, but right now how do I get initramfs to manually mount what I know is root
<eaglgenes101> and then continue on
<TJ-> Exterminador: something else to consider is if the CPU topology of the 2 VMs is different, e.g. 1x2 (1 socket, 2 cores) or 2x1 (2 sockets, 1 core each), 1x4 (1 socket, 4 cores), 2x2 (2 sockets, 2 cores each) etc
<eaglgenes101> So how do I continue the boot?
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: you might be able to /fudge/ it if the kernel is expecting /dev/mapper/cryptroot but you've currently got /dev/mapper/root, by using "dmsetup rename cryptroot root" then press Ctrl+D to restart the init process
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: arrghh, got that the wrong way around. "dmsetup rename root cryptroot"
<eaglgenes101> I think I'll restart it and modeify the grub entry to point to root instead of cryptroot
<Exterminador> TJ-: this is what i get in return of `cat /proc/cpuinfo`: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NZyyRCnXqZ/
<eaglgenes101> Okay, now to fix up etc default grub
<Exterminador> on the machine with 4 cores
<Exterminador> i mean, 4 cpus
<TJ-> Exterminador: OK, so that looks like 1x4 vCPU  on a 1x6 host CPU
<eaglgenes101> I fixed up the grub entry to go to root
<eaglgenes101> Should be good to go for now
<Exterminador> so, `taskset -cp 0,1 PID` will work, i suppose?
<TJ-> Exterminador: also, note it shows the "siblings: 12" which indicates the host CPU is using hyperthreading to create virtual CPUs - compare that with the 2-core VM see if there's any difference
<TJ-> Exterminador: yes, you've got the idea :)
<dmtd> Hi all, seeing an issue with volume control ui dialog that keeps popping up randomly. I think it could be Ubuntu related. Any ideas? https://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/14838/accountservice-sound-bug
<TJ-> Exterminador: I'm suggesting all this since it could be your application is multi-threaded and suffering some cache problems/stalls due to topology ... it could potentially be related to Meltdown/Spectre mitigations on the host or VM, or both
<Exterminador> lemme check my smallest vps
<TJ-> Exterminador: I'd suggest checking /var/log/kern.log for any indications of kernel issues at the time the application crashes. Also, look in /var/crash/ see if there's a crash dump captured
<TJ-> !crash | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Exterminador> oh.. my smallest vps is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HyxTKVkTRG/ and says `siblings	: 1`
<TJ-> Exterminador: right, and it's a totally difference /class/ of CPU - an Intel Atom not a Xeon E5
<Exterminador> i've used taskset, and i'll see how it behaves
<Exterminador> and iirc, radiobot uses multithreading to check the folder of where musics are placed
<Exterminador> thanks for the tips TJ-, i'll read the link you've posted :D
<TJ-> Exterminador: if there a /var/crash/ dump file that's the fastest way to get a stracktrace
<Exterminador> that's the thing. there's no `/var/crash/`
<TJ-> Exterminador: OK, so no crash collector set up
<Exterminador> seems so.
<TJ-> !info apport | Exterminador: you can install the capture/collector with "apt install apport"
<ubottu> Exterminador: you can install the capture/collector with "apt install apport": apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.7-0ubuntu3.7 (artful), package size 119 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Exterminador> installed
<TJ-> Exterminador: check "cat /etc/default/apport" is 'enabled=1'
<Exterminador> okay
<Exterminador> yes, it is
<TJ-> Exterminador: and then that the service is definitely started with "systemctl status apport"
<afidegnum> hello all, what best virtualization tool would you recommend? I want to install Win7 on VM to use Dreamweaver and photoshop I have a good memory and HDD size but my concern is the speed
<gordonjcp> probably virtualbox, then
<gordonjcp> is Dreamweaver still terrible?
<afidegnum> I m few claimed Virtualbox is not as performant as they expected
<Exterminador> Active: active (exited)
<Exterminador> shouldn't be (running)?
<gordonjcp> afidegnum: <shrug>
<afidegnum> ??
<gordonjcp> afidegnum: I've only ever used it on Linux hosts with Linux guests, but it works okay
<afidegnum> ok
<TJ-> Exterminador: no, that's correct, it sets kernel options when started then exits
<gordonjcp> maybe if you absolutely need to use Windows apps, you need to be using Windows
<Exterminador> TJ-: okay, thanks. I'll see if the application stales again
<Exterminador> if so, I'll check the crash logs
<afidegnum> well, my issue is, initially i do have a dual boot, where i switch between the 2Oses but I m reaching to the point where i m reluctant to do so, I need to focus and seemlessly access tools and utilities as needed
<TJ-> Exterminador: if you get a /var/crash/ report, then use "apport-unpack /var/crash/<report>/crash /path/to/some/directory/for/extraction" --- then you can use 'gdb' to load the core file and examine the process's stack, using "bt full" to get a full backtrace (may need to install some -dbg packages for the symbols)
<Exterminador> TJ-: noted! thanks
<Exterminador> but, it's weird how the smallest vps is handling so well and that one isn't
<TJ-> Exterminador: yes, which is why I suspect a threading issue with threads being moved to other cores
<daw_> yo
<tcpdump> Hey guys, everytime I boot my PC I get this weird app that just pops up. I 've went to run, typed msconfig, but don't see the app that keeps popping up anywhere? How do I disable it?
<ikonia> msconfig
<ikonia> that's a windows command
<Exterminador> well, i know radiobot uses threads to scan for new musics (re-analyze the music folder) -> > AutoDJ -> Using 6 threads for scanning...
<hfp> Hi, I've been struggling with this for a while: how do I remap caps lock to esc system wide in Ubuntu? I want this mapping everywhere as soon as the system boots.
<ikonia> hfp: that seems an unwise thing to do
<hfp> ikonia: why is that? I never need caps lock
<ikonia> then don't press it
<TJ-> hfp: see https://linuxcommando.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/remap-caps-lock-key-for-virtual-console.html
<hfp> so I want it to be esc so that it makes my life easier when using vim?
<ikonia> this sounds like a terrible idea
<ikonia> the escape key is there to be used, if you map it to odd keys, when you don't use your own keyboard you'll struggle
<TJ-> ikonia: it makes it easier to reach if using Escape alot, such as in vim
<ikonia> TJ-: I don't doubt, but then you're in trouble when you're on a normally mapped keyboard
<TJ-> Depends on how much control over muscle memory you have. No different to switching between keyboards on multiple devices
<hfp> ikonia: I think I'll be fine adjusting, thank you
<Allanis> ^ I never have an issue switching between dwm shortcuts and Windows when I move display.
<akik> you can also use ctrl+c as esc to go from edit mode to command mode
<Allanis> It's completely fine, you get accustomed to different workstations.
<Allanis> akik: I have been using vim for 10 years and didn't know that.
<TJ-> for instance, I' have 5 physical keyboards within reach and every one has a different layout so I do have to reconfigure my brain before typing, especially for meta keys
<Allanis> Thanks for the tip. :)
<akik> Allanis: this channel is great for tips
<Allanis> :)
<TJ-> akik: hahaha! yes... except if you're on a netcat link in which case you kill netcat! As I kept doing whilst doing some QEMU VM kernel testing using a serial console piped to a localhost nc session :D
<Allanis> Ah. Yeah that would screw things up. especially if it becomes instinct to switch modes with ctrl-c
 * Allanis laughs hard at TJ-'s predicament.
<TJ-> Allanis: right, I got very annoyed with myself :D
<Allanis> Oh I bet.
<TJ-> Allanis: always happened just as I was on the cusp of locating a clue, too
<Allanis> Though for a casual observer. VERY FUNNY!
<hfp> TJ-: I think I found this URL before, and it didn't work. Tried again just now and no luck, caps lock is still caps lock
<N3X15> Is there a tool similar to Process Explorer/Process Hacker on Ubuntu yet?  htop is nice but I like having stuff like open handles available at my fingertips
<rkifoq> hi
<rkifoq> how do I install lsns
<rkifoq> there is a cmd
<rkifoq> what is the name of hte pkg for that
<TJ-> hfp: you're testing in the VT consoles, not under an X session?
<hfp> I'm using terminator
<Mathisen> rkifoq, util-linux
<Mathisen> rkifoq, for the future install apt-file you can search content of packages with that
<TJ-> hfp: Terminator is not a VT so the loadkeys method won't work there; loadkeys is for the system console from init onwards. You'll need to use some other mechanism under a terminal emulator
<hfp> TJ-: Right... Now I remember, that's why I couldn't get this to work. It's the only thing I miss from OSX, it was super simple to remap keys system-wide. In ubuntu I haven't found how yet
<akik> hfp: you can change keybinding in xorg with xmodmap but it's only for the graphical session
<TJ-> hfp: well, in a terminal emulator it likely has it's own mapping due to which emulation it is set to do, and the Desktop Environment will likely have a one for the user session, and I guess there's the X-server wide setting too!
<akik> hfp: here's an example from this laptop: xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = Escape NoSymbol Escape"; xmodmap -e "keycode 9 = Caps_Lock NoSymbol Caps_Lock"
<akik> hfp: you can see all current bindings with: xmodmap -pke
<TJ-> akik: I daren't ask but ... and how is that done with a Wayland compositor ?
<akik> TJ-: no idea
<akik> i'm planning on not using wayland if possible
<TJ-> :D
<akik> and it looks good that 18.04 keeps xorg as default
<FurretUber> Hi, is there a specific channel to ask about Ubuntu 18.04? There is one thing I'm wondering if it's a bug or not
<hfp> akik: I had tried that too, and in vim caps lock is still caps lock
<akik> hfp: check "xmodmap -pke" maybe the codes are different in your machine
<kostkon> FurretUber, #ubuntu+1
<FurretUber> Thank you
<akik> hfp: you're right. i tested only the konsole+bash combination
<hfp> akik: they're the same, 66 is caps lock in the list and 9 is escape
<Itorius> Hi, does anyone use rofi?
<akik> hfp: it seems to work in the same terminal only :P
<hfp> oh wait my laptop is docked and I'm using an external keyboard; does it make a difference?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Itorius
<ubottu> Itorius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hfp> akik: well I set it in my terminal and then at the same prompt I open vim.
<akik> hfp: now it works for the new terminal also. it should change it in the xorg session wholly
<aluno> oi
<Itorius> Oh, sorry, my bad! When I installed rofi on ubuntu 17.10(gnome) the auto shortcut for opening rofi menu is set to "shift+s" and I want to remove it. I have installed rofi on antergos(gnome) aswell with no problem. Have anyone encounterd this before?
<akik> hfp: muscle memory is slow to change :)
<tickelmatoes> Does anyone know if it is possible to just shift my whole ubuntu os onto a different hdd
<Handover901> Hey, my Ubuntu GUI keeps crashing all the time! It crashes after a specific amount of time. It still works and I can SSH into it. Here is the logs before I rebooted the server (which temp. solves the problem): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y48QFPBYM4/ - Well its a computer with Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop LTS
<root__> heyo can i get some help
<root__> im on the live usb now
<root__> and i messed up
<root__> i get grub_rescue when i boot
<root__> so i set my partitions and boot, click on ubuntu and get a efi error
<Handover901> Hey, my Ubuntu GUI keeps crashing all the time! It crashes after a specific amount of time. It still works and I can SSH into it. Here is the logs before I rebooted the server (which temp. solves the problem): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y48QFPBYM4/ - Well its a computer with Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop LTS
<rkifoq> Mathisen: apt-file search lsns ; shows wrong things
<rkifoq> and util-linux doesn't have lsns
<rkifoq> command not found errror
<Athonathonathon> I'm having issues suspending my laptop. It's a Dell XPS on 4.13.0-32-generic kernel
<Darkinha> Hallo.
<Darkinha> I have recently installed ubuntu 17.10, and I am having some problems with DNS.
<Darkinha> I think it is something to do with resolv.conf.
<Darkinha> Anyone knows anything about it?
<Darkinha> Thank you, by the way.
<TJ-> Athonathonathon: what kind of issue?
<boblamont> Anyone have an opinion on the best way to go through a drive with lots of mp3s (and probably some flacs, oggs and possibly a few other formats), read the tags, and get them written to a csv I can then export into a spreadsheet?
<boblamont> I think exiftool does it?
<JimBunbtu> boblamont, confirmed
<JimBunbtu> exiftool also has the native function where it can write to a csv file
<boblamont> JimBuntu:  it looked like what I wanted, but I wasn't sure, thanks!
<JimBunbtu> boblamont, yw
<dserodio> I'm trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds but gpg fails when downloading the GPG key (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/StsJ5xMpKz/) and I can't find the key by manually searching on pgp.mit.edu web UI
<Napoleon> hi all anybody knows anything about modify /etc/sudoers using visudo? in particluar when 2 rules contrast each other wich one take precedence?
<ioria> Napoleon, that file is sequential , afaik
<Lope> I'm running the ubuntu installer. I already have LVM on sda4, I want to create a logical volume in the LVM but the "Something else" menu doesn't offer that to me?
<Napoleon> Ioria, ah ok then i just need to rewrite the file in a different way. i will test it . thanks
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> dserodio: switch to hkp: protocol
<dserodio> TJ-: thanks, this works. Is this a known issue? Should I file a bug?
<TJ-> dserodio: hkps is effectively https, and many server(s) don't support it
<Napoleon> ioria, it's not possible,  the part i modified is located before the default one. and visudo i not giving me any syntax error
<dserodio> TJ-: makes sense, does hpks use port 443 too? I can't find it on /etc/services
<TJ-> dserodio: Yes, hkps uses 443 so it can navigate restrictive firewalls
<JimBunbtu> Napoleon, any chance you have directives in /etc/sudoers.d ?
<ioria> Napoleon, Where there are conflicting values, the last match is used
<Napoleon> JimBunbtu, sudoers.d is empty
<Napoleon> ioria, these are the lines: User_Alias P_USERS = jwhite, dholey; P_USERS ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: Commands; %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Napoleon> ioria, jwhite is members of system group %admin
<JPSman> clear
<JPSman> ha, trying to clear the irc channel :)
<JPSman> HI!  I have an old nexus 7 and I'd like to install Ubuntu on it
<JPSman> can I install 16.04 on it?
<Napoleon> ioria, i also tried to assign jwhite the possibility to not type sudo password for any commands as a test, but the system is still promting for password. that's why i thought there a precedence rulle somehow
<akik> Napoleon: there's a precendence rule
<JimBunbtu> Napoleon, forgive me if this sounds silly... you restarted the sudo service, right?
<oerlaptop> JPSman, maybe ubuntu-touch
<oerlaptop> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<boblamont> JimBuntu, I'm running into an issue with exiftool. I want to start from the top of the drive, but I can't get it to let me. I can do a directory by doing exiftool -csv -r \Directory > file.csv but I can't get it to start at the top (I tried specifying the name of the drive , omitting the directory name and moving up to the media directory and trying the drive name from there)
<JPSman> oerlaptop, I'm looking into it now
<Napoleon> Jimbumbtu, yes ;)
<akik> Napoleon: man sudoers, search for "When multiple entries match"
<JimBunbtu> boblamont, How about you go into some other directory, one lower than '/' and try 'xiftool -csv -r ../ >file.csv'
<Napoleon> akik, thanks
<oerlaptop> brb
<DiecastMessiah> yeah i think you can JPSman seem the video is supported anyway
<JimBunbtu> boblamont, it may also be because you are running into a permission issue... you may want to write to ~/file.csv
<JPSman> its an old Nexus 7 2012 - the list specifically says 2013 is supported, but doesn't mention 2012
<DiecastMessiah> k well best to check with the ubuntu touch than . but if 16.04 maybe 14.04 will be
<DiecastMessiah> if 16.04 doesn't
<boblamont> JimBuntu, it wouldn't go for the .. trick, but it appears to be working with the ~/file.csv
<boblamont> thanks again
<JimBunbtu> yw
<DiecastMessiah> JPSman: i was looking at the 2012 one for the video info and looked around and the Nvidia Tegra 3 is supported .. but i am newbie and i never played around with tablets
<Napoleon> akik,ioria, they're applied in order. then i need the review all the aliases i created thanks
<oerheks> JPSman, then i guess it will not :-(
<JPSman> :-(
<JPSman> What can I do with this Nexus 7 2012 then?
<JPSman> its running new android like crap
<sere> JPSman: doesnt ubuntu touch support that
<JPSman> Ubuntu touch definitely supports nexus 7 2013
<DiecastMessiah> yeah info page for 2012 can upgrade to 5.1.1 if higher thats why
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> Question:  I placed a file named "uname" in /usr/local/bin with the content:
<SemiNus> echo "4.1.32-042stab127.2"
<SemiNus> why does "uname -r" still show the real kernel version?
<TJ-> SemiNus: missing the shebang?
<TJ-> SemiNus: not set as executable?
<SemiNus> TJ-, the shebang should not be required
<SemiNus> executable, yes
<SemiNus> shebang added
<SemiNus> still the same
<SemiNus> #!/bin/bash
<SemiNus> echo "4.1.32-042stab127.2"
<TJ-> SemiNus: presumably you're testing in the same (bash) shell as you ran the real uname in, so bash has hashed the path. "hash -r" then try again
<SemiNus> wow!!!
<SemiNus> you are a genius!!!!
<SemiNus> thank you sooooo much!!
<TJ-> SemiNus: if you'd tried from another shell you'd have been even more confused as to how one ran the real command and one ran yours :D
<SemiNus> yes! indeed!
<SemiNus> TJ-, can I please tell you my whole problem?
<lena> have problem updating i386 - getting error wrong SHA256 of http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-i386/by-hash/SHA256/c5d7d9dd4c5d91352cd1f263ed53760e89474f8dc056a2c9517e53ff44507796
<SemiNus> maybe you have an idea
<TJ-> SemiNus: go for it :)
<SemiNus> because "uname -r" did not do the trick as I just had to find out
<SemiNus> thank you!
<SemiNus> so, there is this virtual server I _have_to_ work on.  The kernel version is 2.6  => a more than 8 yrs old kernel!!
<SemiNus> however, I am stuck on it
<SemiNus> the goal is, to install "wekan" (a kanban board)
<SemiNus> there are several ways:
<SemiNus> 1) docker (does not work, because it's a vserver)
<SemiNus> 2) snap (does not work, because it's a vserver)
<SemiNus> 3) sandstorm (does not work, because the kernel version has to be 3.10 or higher)
<TJ-> SemiNus: snap would work.. but the kernel 2.6 is too old to support the required kernel features (control groups, namespaces)
<SemiNus> 3) sandstorm (does not work, because the kernel version has to be 3.10 or higher)
<SemiNus> sorry
<SemiNus> 4) docker (does not work, because the kernel version has to be 3.2 or higher)
<SemiNus> 3) was posted twice
<seshu> I have one ARM v8 board. Any advice on how to bring up the board with ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: 2.6 is old enough to run on fairly modest hardware
<SemiNus> TJ-, I hate this vserver soooo much
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: if you were anywhere near Glasgow I'd give you a selection of old P4 and Core 2 servers to try it on
<gordonjcp> mostly to get them out of my kitchen
<SemiNus> gordonjcp, I've already installed wekan on my personal linux computer that I am currently on
<TJ-> SemiNus: If it's a virtual server, why not set up a 2nd up-to-date VM with a recent kernel, deploy wekan there, then use the 2.6 OS vserver to configure an apache/nginx proxy to the wekan instance on the 'modern' VM ?
<SemiNus> TJ-, because the provider of the client only has these old vservers
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: so, why do you need to install this ancient VM?
<SemiNus> gordonjcp, it's a vserver the setup from new
<SemiNus> that's their "tested and approved kernel" how they put it in our phone call
<TJ-> SemiNus: right, but you can deploy apache/nginx in them yes? if so, they can have a proxy configured to contact another networked server running wekan
<SemiNus> to me that's just a lame excuse
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: sounds like you need another VM provider
<SemiNus> TJ-, what would that help?
<SemiNus> there is only this one vserver available of the client
<TJ-> SemiNus: well presumably you want access to wekan for clients connecting the the 2.6 vserver host? So vserver then proxies the wekan stuff to a OS install that can run it
<SemiNus> like, my personal computer that could go offline any time and change its IP ?
<TJ-> SemiNus: when you say 'the client' do you mean a company/person, /using/ this 2.6 vserver ?
<SemiNus> yes
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: what do you mean "there is only this one vserver available of the client"?
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: sorry, English isn't my first language, I'm not really parsing that
<TJ-> SemiNus: and are they running this 2.6 vserver on their own premises, or via a 'cloud' hosting service/
<SemiNus> I tried to explain them that the kernel is too old, but they are like "we rented this one last week, it's new... and if you are as good as you say, you will be able to work with this"  and "we never had an issue"
<SemiNus> TJ-, the latter
<SemiNus> gordonjcp, same, English is my 5th language
<SemiNus> ^.^
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: so the company you work for has bought a VM, and it has an obsolete kernel
<TJ-> SemiNus: idea! create a chroot on the vserver, install latest Ubuntu in that, with wekan ?
<gordonjcp> TJ-: cunning
<SemiNus> TJ-, I am pretty sure that can't work, can it?
<SemiNus> a vserver within a vserver with a different kernel?!
<oerheks> seshu, as 12.04 is EOL, ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM)  ubuntu core ? https://www.ubuntu.com/core
<SemiNus> gordonjcp, yes
<TJ-> SemiNus: that reduces your customisation to setting up a service start script for the chroot that contains "ubuntu-minimal" + "apache" + "wekan"
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: I think at this point you need to sit down with them and explain why what they have isn't going to work
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: point out that 12.04 is long, long out of support
<SemiNus> I am very new at this company
<SemiNus> I tried to explain it, however they think I am not capable of the job
<SemiNus> gordonjcp, 16.04
<TJ-> SemiNus: no, a chroot isn't a vserver, it's just a different root file-system. Provided what you install in the chroot doesn't require cgroups/namespaces support, chroot will work fine
<seshu> oerheks, thanks, yes Ubuntu core too will do. Let me check the URLs you shared.
<TJ-> SemiNus: Call us in as 'consultants' :D
<SemiNus> can one buy you?
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: oh, is 16.04 using kernel 2.6?  That doesn't sound right
<SemiNus> gordonjcp, at least that's the info the server gives me
<SemiNus> I will try to re-write the sandstorm-install script
<SemiNus> maybe I can get it to ignore the kernel version
<oerlaptop> 2.6 .. is that openVZ?
<oerlaptop> that is correct, i guess
<gordonjcp> SemiNus: I'm running 16.04.3 on gjcp.net, it claims to be 3.14.32 but that is some weirdass OVH build of 16.04
<TJ-> SemiNus: you just did :) Set up a chroot on your own PC, use debootstrap to install a minimal install, add apache/nginx/wekan whatever, prove it works. We can help you with any issues, then you could just tar it up and drop it into the vserver and confirm it works there
<SemiNus> oerlaptop, yes
<SemiNus> TJ-, I need to read more about this
<SemiNus> TJ-, I will need an hour or so to read before I do it
<SemiNus> thank you for your help! @TJ- @oerlaptop @gordonjcp
<TJ-> SemiNus: debootstrap/install method here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/apds04.html
<TJ-> SemiNus: ignore the "powerpc" that doesn't affect the method
<SemiNus> TJ-, thank you!
<TJ-> SemiNus: it's basically "mkdir /target" "debootstrap --arch i386 xenial http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<SemiNus> TJ-, I am really scared to mess up
<TJ-> SemiNus: I'm assuming the vserver is using i386 32-bit architecture
<SemiNus> I am a web-guy, not a server admin
<TJ-> SemiNus: try it locally; you can easily delete the directory and retry
<SemiNus> linux has been my operating system for 15 years, however, I am _not_ a server admin
<TJ-> SemiNus: I've spent the last 3 days hacking on HTML5/CSS3/JS bugs - if I can do that, you can do this :p
<SemiNus> TJ-, hey, ask me!
<SemiNus> TJ-, I am a web guy!
<TJ-> SemiNus: let's test you :p Why in a grid-template 4xx with 150x150px cells does a <canvas> element take up two cells wide (300px) rather than obey it's parent element's size? :D
<TJ-> oops, 4x4
<SemiNus> hold on, need to re-read it a couple of times
<SemiNus> do you have a real-life test case?
<SemiNus> TJ-, did you give the parent a width and a height?
<SemiNus> and: did you change the position of the parent?
<SemiNus> e.g. from static (which is default) to for example "relative" (which causes the parent to behave like static but be not static)
<SemiNus> then you could size the canvas element inside
<SemiNus> but I'd need to see it
<TJ-> SemiNus: I solved it :) O was just testing you to show you /can/ manage chroot if I can do that! The answer is 2-fold: 1) <canvas> doesn't support CCS stylesheets so .style.{width,height} don't affect it and 2) <canvas> (and <svg>) elements default in chromium and FF to 300x150px (which just happened to be the same size as my test-case grid cells, doh
<TJ-> SemiNus: anyhow, back on-topic ... chroot :)
<Exterminador> TJ-: can you take a look at this and see if makes any sense to you? i have the bot running with pm2 and these errors were there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mwkq33vMg9/
<SemiNus> TJ-, you can definitely set width and height for a canvas element
<SemiNus> hold on
<SemiNus> I try that now
<TJ-> SemiNus: for the code, see the test-suite I wrote here https://github.com/iam-TJ/FireFoxInvertColors/tree/test-suite/test (this works due to the <script> in index.html resizing canvas to parent element's client{Width,Height}
<TJ-> Exterminador: nice catch. next step is to install the debug symbols for the libraries in the stack-trace, which looks like glibc
<SemiNus> TJ-, brb - testing something
<TJ-> Exterminador: I'd think "sudo apt install libc6-dbg"
<TJ-> Exterminador: then you should be able to use gdb with the crash's core file to view the backtrace with function names and argument values
<TJ-> Exterminador: although not knowing about autoDJ, I'd suspect this "./tmp/plugin01.so" - whatever it is
<SemiNus> TJ-, I can't see the problem.
<SemiNus> TJ-, say, this is the HTML code:  <div><canvas></canvas></div>
<SemiNus> and this is the CSS code:
<SemiNus> div { width:200px; height:200px; background:#ffcc00; }
<SemiNus> canvas { background-color:#ff0000; width:100%; height:100%; }
<SemiNus> the canvas will have the same size as its parent - even without changing the parent's text flow (otherwise I would have used position:relative; on the parent and a position:absolute; with top:0; left:0; right:0; bottom:0; on the child
<Exterminador> TJ-: the weird is that i dnt have a /var/crash/ log
<TJ-> SemiNus: as I said, I fixed it. if you run my index.html you'll see it reports the canvas1 size as 300x150 until I reset it.
<TJ-> Exterminador: really, where did you get that crash log from?
<Exterminador> pm2 error log
<TJ-> Exterminador: oh, so pm2 took precendence in attaching to the kernel's crash handler
<Exterminador> perhaps
<Exterminador> i'll try to run the bot without pm2
<Exterminador> TJ-: running the bot out of pm2. just to see if it crashes and if the problem is from the bot itself or from the machine
<SemiNus> TJ-, I am having a really hard time understanding the chroot-thingy
<TJ-> SemiNus: what do you need to know? It's effectively a completely separate OS-install in some directory, which, once you "chroot /target/", looks to all the tools there like the whole world, separate from the host OS.
<SemiNus> how would one connect to apache within the chroot then?
<SemiNus> there is also an apache installed outside the chroot
<TJ-> SemiNus: so, you can install a later OS version in it and they'll run fine, with no dependency on the host OS libraries.
<TJ-> SemiNus: it'd listen on port 80/443 or some other port (it shared the network interfaces of the host - host>eth0 is chroot>eth0)
<SemiNus> TJ-, would it be asked for too much if I asked you for more guidance during the process?
<TJ-> SemiNus: if the host already has a web server on 80/443, you could configure that to do proxy to the chroot apache which might only be on, say, localhost:8080 or whatever
<SemiNus> for example, the page you pointed me to wants me to create partitions (in a running os?)
<TJ-> SemiNus: give me 20 minutes I should be able to throw together a script to automate it
<SemiNus> omg that's too nice from you!
<TJ-> SemiNus: right - you'd ignore all the partitioning stuff... the part you need is where it starts talking about using debootstrap only
<SemiNus> thank you so much!
<SemiNus> okay so I skip the partitioning, that releases a lot of weight from my shoulders
<TJ-> SemiNus: I already have script for this, I just need to adjust them. I use it alot
<SemiNus> that confused me the most
<TJ-> SemiNus: one thing I need to know, which OS/version is on the vserver, and which version of apache (assuming it has apache) ?
<SemiNus> I will tell you in a moment
<SemiNus> according to the provider's information it's Ubuntu 16.04.2
<SemiNus> now I am logging in and verifying it in the shell
<SemiNus> kernel is: 2.6.32-042stab127.2
<SemiNus> according to the "sources.list" it's "xenial"
<SemiNus> Server version: Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu)
<TJ-> SemiNus: Great, so you just need a more recent version with libraries that support wekan, is that correct?
<SemiNus> yes, it's all about the kernel
<SemiNus> I installed wekan locally using "snap" and it worked like a charm
<SemiNus> so if you could make "snap" work that would be amazing
<Exterminador> well, bot crashed but doesn't dump a crash log. so i start assuming that the bot is messed up
<TJ-> SemiNus: I'm not sure if you're aware, but you do /not/ need to use docker/snap/lxd for a wekan install, it's just packaged that way to make it easy for '1-click' installations because it has many moving parts (layers)
<SemiNus> TJ-, yes I know,  but I also know that installing it without snappy was a real nightmare for me, whereas the installation using snap was a breeze
<TJ-> SemiNus: I wish I'd written a script for when I installed wekan on a RasPi :)
<SemiNus> omg you know wekan?!
<SemiNus> :))
<TJ-> SemiNus: so you don't even need an apache install; you just need the vserver apache to proxy in front of the nodejs/wekan server
<SemiNus> yes, wekan has its own server
<SemiNus> usually on port 3000 but this can be changed
<TJ-> SemiNus: right, that's how I have it. I used the .deb packages from https://github.com/soohwa/apt so it was just an "apt install" job + configuring apache proxying. How about doing that rather than creating an entire chroot, which now I know more of what you need, would make more sense
<SemiNus> TJ-, tried that yesterday - the installation goes through without(!) any errors
<TJ-> Then I did a cross-build for some libraries to fix some ARM specific bugs on the RasPi (which you don't need of course)
<SemiNus> but there is no board on board 3000
<SemiNus> port 3000
<TJ-> SemiNus: Hmmm. Good to know you had that. I'll try that route first because if I hit the same issue I'm sure I can find/fix any bugs quicker than a source install :)
<SemiNus> TJ-, I can also do it again
<SemiNus> there was something in the syslog, but I cannot recall it now
<SemiNus> when I looked it up online I couldn't figure out what the error was about
<SemiNus> so, just that you know, I've put in 20+ hours in solving this issue
<SemiNus> so I am not lazy
<TJ-> SemiNus: right, so we'd just need to 'sync' what we're doing until you have a working install ... see... we've reduced the challenge by about 80% already :)
<Exterminador> well, bot crashed but still no /var/crash log. so I assume something is very very wrong with that machine. I have the other bot running already for more than 24h without any issues. I'll rest my case. TJ-, thanks anyway for all the help and tips. I guess I'll talk to the provider to see if they can solve anything
<TJ-> Exterminador: yes, sounds like apport kernel crash hook has been taken over by something else
<Exterminador> i assume also that something is messed up with threading over there. I can't think in anything for the moment. the same thing you've talked earlier.
<adm-sistema> ds
<bencc> is it ok to run this? "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf"
<bencc> or can it break something?
<ioc_> bencc, will be fixed by the next apt-get update
<Sterist> anyone know of a program with GUI that can block URLs, similar to "charles" on Windows
<bencc> ioc_: thanks
<TJ-> Sterist: you'd need some form of HTTP proxy
<Sterist> oh hello again tj :)
<Sterist> yes http proxy is what I'm after
<SemiNus> TJ-, I installed wekan according to https://github.com/soohwa/apt
<SemiNus> TJ-, it's not running (like yesterday when I tried it)
<Sterist> disregard, I'm going to take my chances without proxy. hassle vs benefit analysis test says mehhh
<xxorbe> hy
<xxorbe> french ??
<TJ-> SemiNus: I'm at the same point, just started investigating
<TJ-> SemiNus: OK, it's pretty simple! When the wekan service starts it doesn't wait for mongodb to get going, so fails to connect (this can be seen in /var/log/wekan/wekan-oft-0.log) so simply restart the service "sudo systemctl restart wekan-oft-0" and it should run. You can check both mongodb and nodejs are listening on ports 27017 and 3000 with "sudo ss -tnlp"
<SemiNus> TJ-, that does not work - tried it already
<TJ-> SemiNus: OK, you "sudo pastebinit /var/log/wekan/wekan-oft-0.log" ?
<TJ-> ^can^
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/6eog/raw
<TJ-> SemiNus: that looks like it /is/ working. Show me "pastebinit <( sudo ss -tnlp )"
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/HPH6/raw
<TJ-> SemiNus: there, it /is/ working! listening on port 3000, with mongodb on 27017
<SemiNus> but why can't I see it then?
<SemiNus> when I open it in chrome it says: "This site can’t be reached"
<SemiNus> http://***.***.**.**:3000/ is unreachable.
<oerlaptop> sudo ufw allow 3000/tcp perhaps?
<SemiNus> oerlaptop, thank you!
<oerlaptop> :-)
<SemiNus> TJ-, is it OK for you if I tried what oerlaptop said?
<SemiNus> oerlaptop, sorry for asking TJ-, but I don't want to interfere with his ideas
<akem> Hey, in Ubuntu 17 i want to open .exe files with Wine automaticly, but when i click "open with" i don't have Wine in the applications choices though wine is installed, any help with this?
<oerlaptop> np, check it with tj .. that is, if you enabled ufw
<tomcres> akem try installing q4wine
<SemiNus> TJ-, I risk and try what oerlaptop said
<Superman> Hello! I'm running LightIRC on Ubuntu. I installed the flash policy daemon, it's running, I checkd the logs. But still on the web chat I get the error to install flash policy daemon. What should I do ?
<SemiNus> oerlaptop, sudo: ufw: command not found
<TJ-> SemiNus: right, because you've not opened port 3000 in the vserver's firewall
<TJ-> SemiNus: you want it to proxy via the existing apache server's web-site don't you? In which case you need this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YrwstxcZcW/
<SemiNus> I did not even know there was a firewall in place?
<TJ-> SemiNus: "sudo iptables-save" will list the rules
<akem> tomcres, Thank you, it worked :)
<SemiNus> Not Found
<SemiNus> The requested URL /wekan was not found on this server.
<SemiNus> yes, I restarted apache!
<TJ-> SemiNus: just in case, add a closing / to the URL /wekan and /wekan/ can be seen as different files/paths
<SemiNus> same problem
<TJ-> SemiNus: let me test here :)
<SemiNus> can we try to open the port 3000 ?
<SemiNus> in the firewall?
<SemiNus> sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 3000 -j ACCEPT
<SemiNus> would you mind if I ran this?
<TJ-> SemiNus: sure, it's up to you! But eventually you want it integrated into the existing web-site / domain don't you?
<SemiNus> would be amazing if that worked, yes
<SemiNus> I would have used a <frameset> lol ;o)
 * SemiNus hides an runs
<TJ-> SemiNus: I use the ProxyPass for several services on my iam.tj server, I just need to test it locally with the wekan I just installed
<SemiNus> OMG
<SemiNus> it runs!!!!!
<SemiNus> on port 3000 !!!!
<SemiNus> the only problem was that port 3000 was not open!
<TJ-> SemiNus: and an iframe might break, since the clients connecting might be blocked by their firewall from accessing destination port 3000
<SemiNus> TJ-, I am soooooooooo excited now!
<SemiNus> thank you thank you thank you!!!! :)
<TJ-> SemiNus: so, if you have problems after a service start, try a simple restart in case you're hit by the slow mongodb startup issue
<TJ-> SemiNus: shall we solve the ProxyPass now? then you're totally sorted
<SemiNus> yes sure if that's possible!!
<SemiNus> omg it runs !!
<SemiNus> :))
<SemiNus> I am clicking around happily in wekan now :)
<SemiNus> that's so friggin' cool :)
<TJ-> SemiNus: OK, the issue is only, I think, your apache2 doesn't have the modules enabled. Can you show me "pastebinit <( ls /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled/} )"
<TJ-> SemiNus: so we just need to 1) ensure the modules are there, and then 2) enable them and 3) restart apache2
<SemiNus> TJ-, how come you are so good in ...everything?!
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/sxa0/raw
<Bashing-om> SemiNus: TJ- takes the time to read and understand the code :)
<TJ-> SemiNus: by breaking things very frequently for 30 years+ :D
<Ghostbowl> hi
<Ghostbowl> can somebody help me out I'm trying to install nheqminer on ubuntu
<Ghostbowl> and there
<Ghostbowl> is some stuff I don't understand
<Mathisen> why you not getting rich ?
<SemiNus> I am a real douchebag... I forgot to write down the admin password I set up for wekan
<Bashing-om> !nheqminer xenial
<Ghostbowl> ?
<Ghostbowl> what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> !info nheqminer xenial | Ghostbowl
<ubottu> Ghostbowl: Package nheqminer does not exist in xenial
<Ghostbowl> I don't know what xenial is
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, is that some sort of coin miner software
<Ghostbowl> yes
<Ghostbowl> https://github.com/etherchain-org/nheqminer
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, installed from where
<Bashing-om> Ghostbowl: We need more info .. xenial is the 16.04 release .
<Ghostbowl> yes I'm on xenial
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, so it's an outside repo non supported package
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, so contact the makers
<Ghostbowl> I don't know who they are
<Ghostbowl> I just don't understand a couple of commands
<Ghostbowl> I want to know why this doesn't work cd nheqminer/Linux_cmake/nheqminer_cuda_tromp && cmake . && make -j $(nproc)
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, check their software download channel or website, we wont know about it here
<Ghostbowl> I just need help installing some software, I'm not asking specific questions about the software
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, what coin is that supposed to mine
<Ghostbowl> I'm using it for equihash
<Mathisen> Ghostbowl, atleast say what error you get when running the command
<Ghostbowl> -bash: cd: nheqminer/Linux_cmake/nheqminer_cuda_tromp: No such file or directory
<Mathisen> that kinda says it all
<TJ-> SemiNus: right, I've still got issues here after enabling the proxy, but it could be due to the way wekan handles the proxy. For now, do "sudo a2enmod proxy; sudo a2enmod proxy_http; sudo apache2ctl restart" (that'll load the new modules, at which point the proxy to http://www.example.com/wekan/ will respond *BUT* will likely not be a correct page)
<Mathisen> Ghostbowl, go to the right directory
<Ghostbowl> I'm in the directoty nheqminer
<Ghostbowl> should I go to the home directory?
<Mathisen> Ghostbowl, cd Linux_cmake/nheqminer_cuda_tromp && cmake . && make -j $(nproc)
<Ghostbowl> ok that worked
<SemiNus> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/y45L/raw
<SemiNus> /wekan/ is still not available
<SemiNus> apache has been restarted
<TJ-> SemiNus: OK... let me get it working fully here first... I was missing websocket support
<SemiNus> thank you!
<smacktalk> hello?
<SemiNus> hello smacktalk
<Mathisen> hello smacktalk
<smacktalk> hi :)
<smacktalk> just testing
<Ghostbowl> how do I install boost?
<smacktalk> when I asked a question in ##linux, I got the msg back that I couldn't send to the channel
<Ghostbowl> I did wget on the tar file
<Ghostbowl> but I don't know where to go from there
<Mathisen> smacktalk, you need to register your nick to talk there, /msg nickserv register
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, you got the software installed on ubuntu?
<TJ-> SemiNus: ok, another module to enable: "sudo a2enmod proxy_wstunnel" ... there's a change to the vhost ProxyPass entries to come but i've not figured it out correctly for the websocket yet :)
<Ghostbowl> yeah I installed the miner
<Ghostbowl> but it needs boost to run
<Ghostbowl> I'm not sure how to do that
<SemiNus> smacktalk, kindly check if "libboost-all-dev" is what you want
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, so check the read me documents and/or online help for how to use it
<SemiNus> TJ-, doing it now
<SemiNus> TJ-, same... 404 :)
<Ghostbowl> I'm asking for help because I don't understand the stuff online bazhang
<Ghostbowl> http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_61_0/more/getting_started/unix-variants.html
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, thats why you need to read their help pages
<Ghostbowl> I'm reading this right now and it's like chinese to me
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, kindly check if "libboost-all-dev" is what you want
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, we wont know about that, and it's not an ubuntu support issue
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, I wrote that to smacktalk by a mistake before
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, apt show libboost-all-dev
<Ghostbowl> what's that?
<SemiNus> didn't you want to install boost?
<Ghostbowl> yes
<SemiNus> <Ghostbowl> how do I install boost?
<ikonia> Ghostbowl: you may have to accept that there are certain things that at this stage in your experience are beyond your ability
<Ghostbowl> but what did I just type?
<Mathisen> just tell him how to install with apt....
<smacktalk> my nick is registered
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, if "libboost-all-dev" is what you want, you would install it using "sudo apt install libboost-all-dev"
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, but check "apt show libboost-all-dev" first!
<Ghostbowl> thank you
<ikonia> Ghostbowl: the other thing to consider is that the software you are trying to install is from an external source, the people who make that external source should also be able to support you with the install of 'their' software
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, before you run the installation, run "apt update" !!
<Ghostbowl> why do I need to run apt update?
<Mathisen> smacktalk, well you are not loged in, /msg nickserv identify
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, because you want to make sure to get the latest dependencies / package information
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, otherwise apt might try to download non-existing packages
<Ghostbowl> ok, I understand
<smacktalk> thank you Mathisen
<Ghostbowl> what does tar --bzip2 do?
<Ghostbowl> is bzip2 a program?
<ikonia> Ghostbowl: you're struggling with the basics a bit here
<SemiNus> bzip2 is a command line tool, yes
<Ghostbowl> yes I'm struggling with the basics
<ikonia> Ghostbowl: I suggest you try some more generic day to day use of ubuntu, before moving to more advanced topics like this
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, it's a tool that compresses files
<ikonia> Ghostbowl: https://help.ubuntu.com a good introduction to the basic functions of ubuntu
<tomcres> Ghostbowl, man tar
<Ghostbowl> how do I check if I have bzip2?
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, by typing "bzip2" in your command line
<Ghostbowl> thanks
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, if something comes like "-bash: bzip2: command not found"  then it's not installed
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, afaik, it should be part of the default installation
<Ghostbowl> it's installed
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, "man bzip2" is a manual explaining bzip2
<SemiNus> it's a very powerful compressor
<Ghostbowl> thanks
<SemiNus> you're welcome
<Ghostbowl> if I wget something and I don't specify a folder
<Ghostbowl> then where does it go?
<ikonia> current working directory
<Ghostbowl> the folder I'm in at that moment?
<Ghostbowl> cool
<Ghostbowl> and I can see what's in that folder by typing ls right?
<SemiNus> yes
<SemiNus> no
<SemiNus> pwd
<SemiNus> Ghostbowl, ls lists the files and directories and symlinks
<SemiNus> "pwd" shows you the directory you are working in
<SemiNus> not to confuse with "passwd" which lets you change your password
<Ghostbowl> ok, but how do I list the files in the directory?
<SemiNus> ls
<ikonia> Ghostbowl: you should not be trying to do what you are trying to do with your current experience
<Ghostbowl> why?
<SemiNus> also "ls" comes with a variety of variables, like "ls -ltr" (my favorite)
<ikonia> it's "ok" to not know the basics, but you can't jump to trying to build software
<opopopopop> hi, i want to try this ubuntu thing but my friend says it's too hard to use - is it true?
<ikonia> opopopopop: depends on your background and willingness to learn
<ikonia> opopopopop: also your usecase
<SemiNus> opopopopop, I personally think ubuntu is very, very beginners-friendly
<SemiNus> opopopopop, there are many resources out there is a lot of different languages, and the community is very eager to help
<opopopopop> i just use the browser like chrome and sometimes i listen to music it's not much
<ikonia> opopopopop: I'm sure you'll be fine
<SemiNus> opopopopop, chrome runs definitely on Ubuntu, so does "chromium-browser"
<opopopopop> so i just burn the cdrom and put it inside ? and then what happens ?
<Frank_> I wonder if someone can help me with Ubuntu
<ikonia> !install | opopopopop
<ubottu> opopopopop: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> opopopopop: https://help.ubuntu.com is worth while having a basic read of before starting
<SemiNus> pretty fun in this channel ^.^
<opopopopop> hmmm okay thanks i'll give that a try
<Frank_> i have already installedubuntu
<ikonia> opopopopop: gives you an idea of some of the things ubuntu can do, and how to do them
<Frank_> I know what it can do.
<SemiNus> Frank_, what are you struggling with?
<Frank_> My laptop is on its way back for return/refund.  So I am using an old laptop in the meantime.  I booted that laptop with a Ubuntu 15.04 USB stick
<Frank_> Everything worked fine.  So I put a drive into the laptop to install Ubuntu on that drive
<Frank_> Once installed on the drive and booted into Ubuntu from the drive, speakers didn't work, but headphones did
<Frank_> So I downloaded 16.02, installed that, updated and upgradedto 17.10
<SemiNus> did the speakers work then?
<SemiNus> Frank_, what does "lsusb" say?
<Frank_> Now on 17.10 from USB stick the speakers don't work.  When booted from installed version on HD speakers don't work, laptop keyboard doesn't work, and USB mouse doesn't work
<SemiNus> stop
<SemiNus> lspci
<SemiNus> forget "lsusb"
<SemiNus> I meant: "lspci"
<Frank_> I can't do that when booted from HD because the keyboard doesn't work
<Frank_> I can do it now when booted from USB stick...if that has to do with speaker not working
<SemiNus> Frank_, that sounds like a real issue... that not even the keyboard works?!
<SemiNus> that's really weird
<SemiNus> so the keyboard works when you start from the USB stick
<Frank_> right...on 17.10 as instqalled on HD no keyboard, USB mouse or speakers
<SemiNus> but the keyboard does NOT work any more when you boot from the harddrive?
<Frank_> 16.02 from USB stick no speakers, but keyboard and USB mouse work
<Frank_> right\
<bazhang> 16.04
<Frank_> right
<Frank_> =No
<bazhang> there is not a 16.o2
<Frank_> the stick has 16.02
<SemiNus> Frank_, I am sorry, there are better people in here than me
<Frank_> are you sure?
<bazhang> yes
<SemiNus> it makes no sense why it would work from USB stick and not from hard drive
<TJ-> SemiNus: still working on it! issue with proxy and websockets, needs some clever rewrite rules
<Frank_> OK, yes.  16.04
<SemiNus> TJ-, are you sure I am not bothering you too much?
<Frank_> 16.04 on HD speakers, keyboard and USB mouse didn't work. I updated to 17.10...still they don't work
#ubuntu 2018-02-20
<Frank_> 16.04 from USB stick only speakers don't work
<Frank_> 15.04 from stick everything worked, installed on HD speakers didn't work
<SemiNus> Frank_, can you give us the output of the "lspci" when starting from the USB drive?
<Frank_> I can yes, but it will take time
<TJ-> SemiNus: no, it's fun... and something I've wanted for some time (reverse-proxying websockets)
<Frank_> its a differentpc
<Frank_> pc
<SemiNus> Frank_, if you don't mind - it would be interesting
<SemiNus> Frank_, you can paste it to "dpaste.de"
<SemiNus> or any other paste service of your choice
<SemiNus> TJ-, heh, okay then :))
<Frank_> ah
<Frank_> that makes it easier
<Frank_> the reason I can't run from USB stick is I have to plug in an external drive with data on it
<Frank_> sometimes when I plug it in, the PC shuts off
<Frank_> otherwise I'd just run from the stick...it is inconvenient to have to keep typing in the network password
<SemiNus> Frank_, what do you mean by "sometimes when I plug it in, the PC shuts off" ?
<SemiNus> How exactly are you booting from the USB drive?
<SemiNus> the PC must be switched off first
<Frank_> httpS://dpaste.de/rVa5
<SemiNus> Audio device: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller (rev 09)
<SemiNus> ^ that's the sound
<Frank_> I have to either have it off or reboot, press ESC to get to the boot menu, press f9, select the usb device
<SemiNus> the keyboard is plugged in via USB ?
<Frank_> NO
<SemiNus> then also give me a "lsusb"
<Frank_> it'sthe laptop keyboard
<SemiNus> built-in?
<SemiNus> ok
<SemiNus> hold on
<Frank_> It works with 15.04, 16.04 from USB stick.
<Frank_> Works with 15.04 installedbut not weith 16.04 or 17.10 installed
<SemiNus> I have an idea...
<SemiNus> bazhang, correct me if I am wrong
<SemiNus> my idea is, that the USB drive Frank_ uses comes along with closed-source drivers
<Frank_> YZXY is the lsusb
<bazhang> Frank_, please dont use enter as punctuation, keep it all on a single line
<SemiNus> because of these drivers, the hardware is better supported when he boots from the USB stick
<SemiNus> I am just googling the audio device and seeing what drivers it needs
<SemiNus> Frank_, what laptop is it? a Dell?
<Frank_> HP pavilion g6
<SemiNus> Frank_, I am googling... give me some minutes
<SemiNus> Frank_, could you please try the obvious first:
<Frank_> I don't know the exact model.  The HP diagnostic programs that give it only run with windows.
<SemiNus> wait...
<Frank_> what is the obvious?
<SemiNus> seeing if the sound is muted
<SemiNus> alsamixer
<Frank_> It is not
<Frank_> when I look at sound options it only shows Headphones built in speakers.
<Frank_> "Headphones built in audio"
<SemiNus> Frank_, I have been going through many, many, many search results
<SemiNus> all of them date a few years back.
<Frank_> I looked at a lot of things since early this morning
<SemiNus> I cannot see anything that says that it wouldn't currently be supported
<Frank_> right
<SemiNus> concerning the keyboard, I am totally stuck
<Frank_> and it must be supported, otherwise it wouldn't work with 15.04 from the stick
<SemiNus> I mean, I found this site, for example:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/244446/unable-to-configure-audio-on-hp-pavilion-g6-2006ax-using-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<SemiNus> but it's about precice pangolin
<SemiNus> that's soooo old that...
<Frank_> right.  that's a much older model pc
<SemiNus> I mean the Ubuntu version
<Frank_> but when I had 15.04 on the HD I tried a lot of that
<Frank_> I updated config files, added lines, took lines away...spent hours.  Then someone suggested installing the latest version.  That's what I've been doing for about 3 hours.
<SemiNus> Frank_, I am really sorry to tell, but I cannot find anything that would help you on your way
<Frank_> ok
<Frank_> see, this is why i haven't used linux in the past.  I read about driver issues.
<bazhang> Frank_, thats not the case here
<Frank_> it has to be
<Frank_> the hardware is working
<bazhang> Frank_, did you wish for further assistance in fixing this
<Frank_> the speakers work with 15.04 from USB, but not once it's installed on the built in hard drive.
<Frank_> I sure do
<Frank_> I'd like to get it working
<bazhang> Frank_, first off we dont need to know about a much earlier release, and secondly please keep answers info etc on a single line
<bazhang> Frank_, since you installed 17.10, has it been connected to the net, all updates of software done
<Frank_> yes
<bazhang> Frank_, so that computer is fully upgraded to the latest software
<Frank_> not right now.  In order to use the keyboard, I have to boot from the USB.
<bazhang> Frank_, so it's not been fully updated and upgraded at all
<Frank_> The version on the HD has been.  But the keyboard doesn't work.  So I booted from the USB stick, which is 16.04. I could not type commands into the console from the 17.10 booted from the HD because the keyboard doesn't work.
<bazhang> Frank_, how did you manage to upgrade the fully installed one
<Frank_> By clicking on upgrade icon
<bazhang> Frank_, and entering the password without a keyboard?
<driveby187> hi
<Frank_> I set it up to not require a password on boot up
<driveby187> i need help with a samsung s7 google locked
<Frank_> I see what you're saying.  It asks for the password when it is going to upgrade.  So no, I didn't upgrade 17.10.
<driveby187> clean ieme
<bazhang> driveby187, is that with ubuntu on it?
<Frank_> I updated when 16.04 was on there, before I upgraded to 17.10
<driveby187> im using ubuntu 14.04 back box 4.4
<driveby187> please help
<bazhang> driveby187, how does the samsung device relate to all this
<driveby187> i just entered
<driveby187> the room
<driveby187> please help
<bazhang> driveby187, yes, this is ubuntu support
<driveby187> ths
<driveby187> thanks
<bazhang> driveby187, I suggest you find a proper channel on how to deal with that
<driveby187> frank set up your su
<Frank_> su?
<driveby187> yes
<Frank_> I can't
<driveby187> why
<bazhang> driveby187, we dont use that here, please dont suggest it
<Frank_> the keyboard doesn't work
<driveby187> k
<driveby187> what can i help him with
<driveby187> or am im able
<smacktalk> I'm having trouble with the mount command
<bazhang> driveby187, please find a support channel for you samsumg device, this is ubuntu support only
<smacktalk> mount /dev/sgo for my dvd doesn't work...how do I specify a mount point?
<test4124> Hello! Any ideas what is the best way to execute "hostnamectl set-hostname `perl -e 'open IN, "</usr/share/dict/words";rand($.) < 1 && ($n=$_) while <IN>;$n=~s/'\''//g;print lc($n)'`" on every startup?
<test4124> ubuntu 17.10
<driveby187> where did you download the software from
<Frank_> me?
<Ben64> smacktalk: mount -t <fstype> <device> <mountpoint>
<driveby187> wow
<bazhang> driveby187, which software are you asking about
<smacktalk> there's so many options under the man command it's confusing
<driveby187> thats wrong
<driveby187> lol
<smacktalk> thanks Ben64, what's an fstype
<Mathisen> smacktalk, you where told in other chan already, step 1: mkdir ~/dvd step2: sudo mount /dev/sr0 ~/dvd
<Ben64> smacktalk: filesystem type
<driveby187> seems like a boot fail
<bazhang> driveby187, please, who are you addressing
<SemiNus> test4124, you could add the script to /etc/rc.local
<SemiNus> test4124, before the exit 0 line
<driveby187> i was awnsering questions as they bpop up
<driveby187> in order
<nicomach1s> !who | driveby187
<ubottu> driveby187: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> driveby187, you need to use the users nickname when answering, not just type randomly
<driveby187> ok
<smacktalk> mathisen mount /dev/sg0 ~/dvd gave me error mount: /root/dvd: /dev/sg0 is not a block device.
<smacktalk> mathisen I tried mount /dev/sr0 ~/dvd got error mount: /root/dvd: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<TJ-> smacktalk: well, I have the proxy working (needed to configure some proxyHTML rules because wekan hard-codes URLs inside HTML pages
<TJ-> oops! that should be for SemiNus: well, I have the proxy working (needed to configure some proxyHTML rules because wekan hard-codes URLs inside HTML pages
<smacktalk> haha
<smacktalk> was hoping you were helping me TJ
<Ben64> smacktalk: you should put a disc in first
<driveby187> smacktalk can you use BleackBit to wipe your ram
<smacktalk> I have a blank disk in ther
<Ben64> you can't mount a blank disc
<bazhang> driveby187, thats not correct
<smacktalk> I just rebooted
<driveby187> and the ram size
<smacktalk> oh
<smacktalk> k
<driveby187> 32 or 64
<bazhang> driveby187, please stop giving nonsense answers
<smacktalk> I'm trying to write an ubuntu image to my blank disk
<Ben64> smacktalk: use k3b or something similar
<SemiNus> TJ-, oh, awesome!  how?
<test4124> SemiNus: I am going to test it, thank you.
<smacktalk> guess I'll have to do that with my windows box
<driveby187> i didnt know he didnt make a iso image file yet.
<SemiNus> test4124, you're welcome
<Ben64> smacktalk: no, you can use Ubuntu
<smacktalk> i have a kali box, trying to reinstall to ubuntu
<Mathisen> smacktalk, sudo apt update && sudo apt install growisofs && sudo growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrw=ubuntu.iso
<Mathisen> asuming you are in the same directory as ubuntu.iso
<Mathisen> anyway bed time
<smacktalk> kali has many issues...currently dealing with the cdrom issue
<Handover901> Hey, my Ubuntu GUI keeps crashing all the time! It crashes after a
<Handover901> specific amount of time. It still works and I can SSH into it. Here is the
<Handover901> logs before I rebooted the server (which temp. solves the problem):
<Handover901> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y48QFPBYM4/ - Well its a computer with Ubuntu
<Handover901> 16.04 Desktop LTS
<Frank_> So, would updating 7.10 somehow - with no keyboard - help the situation?
<bazhang> Frank_, yes
<Frank_> But without a keyboard, how is that done?
<smacktalk> what does that do Mathisen?
<bazhang> Frank_, is this usb a wireless, on a hub, or wired
<smacktalk> that didn't work Mathisen...
<Frank_> the keyboard is the keyboard that's on the laptop.  The USB mouse has a receiver in the USB port on the laptop.  I tried all three ports.
<smacktalk> said unable to open64("ubuntu.iso",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<bazhang> Frank_, your laptop built in keyboard does not register any key strokes at all?
<Mathisen> smacktalk, what error
<Frank_> Not sure.  I can check to see if some of the function keys work.
<Mathisen> smacktalk, ofc you need to change ubuntu.iso name to whatever you iso is named
<Mathisen> smacktalk, AND you need to be in that directory
<Mathisen> smacktalk, im off now work in a few hours need to sleep.. good luck
<test1214> SemiNus: didn't work; hostname was not changed; sudo systemctl status rc-local gives Active: failed (Result: exit-code)
<Frank_> Just checked.  It registers nothing - tried changing brightness and sound level.  None of those work.
<Frank_> I just noticed where it shows the power settings, it shows Battery estimating and keyboard estimating
<SemiNus> test1214, how did you do it?
<SemiNus> test1214, what did you write into /etc/rc.local ?
<TJ-> SemiNus: There seems to be a problem (for me?) with the browser getting a Content Encoding error when using the proxy. Here's the revised entries for the vhost, and you'll need to "sudo a2enmod proxy_html"  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DBHRsg73Nh/
<test1214> created /etc/rc.local then chmod +x /etc/rc.local; here is the contents: https://justpaste.it/1hbr5
<test1214> SemiNus:
<test1214> ^
<test1214> hostnamectl command works when done manually with sudo
<SemiNus> thank you TJ-, trying
<test1214> outside of the script, manually after startup
<SemiNus> test1214, link the script, don't put the content there
<SemiNus> test1214, will be with you in a moment
<SemiNus> TJ-, trying it now
<test1214> SemiNus: ok
<SemiNus> TJ-, still 404 ^.^
<Handover901> Man, is there no solution to my problem?
<Ben64> Handover901: there is
<SemiNus> test1214, put the script that you want to run somewhere, for example in /usr/local/bin/  and chmod it to be executable
<SemiNus> test1214, then write the location of the script in your  /etc/rc.local
<Handover901> Ben64: then what seems to be the problem?
<Ben64> can't tell from the information you provided
<Handover901> ill say this, the GUI is crashing. It happens every time i install Ubuntu
<Handover901> this is like my 5th time
<SemiNus> test1214, also run this:  "sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service"
<test1214> SemiNus: do I need to put a header like #!/bin/bash  in rc.local ?
<SemiNus> no
<Handover901> maybe its a hardware problem? but what could be causing it?
<Ben64> Handover901: does it complete install?
<Handover901> yes, it boots up
<Ben64> Handover901: then why keep reinstalling
<Handover901> IDK!!!
<Ben64> stop
<Handover901> because i thought it would get rid of the problem
<Ben64> well it isn't
<Handover901> im just super frustraited with Ubuntu
<Handover901> but i cannot go back to Windows, thats for sure
<TJ-> SemiNus: I think you've something else in the vhost causing the 404 problem, can you share it in a pastebin?
<SemiNus> TJ-, the vhost?
<SemiNus> sure, hold on
<Handover901> any ideas Ben64
<ann07> hy
<driveby187> how do i install virtual box on ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> SemiNus: the config file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ for the web site where you've added the directives
<Handover901> driveby, i can help with that
<ann07> google it
<ann07> #driver b187
<Handover901> 1. run "sudo apt-get install gdebi -y" to make installing easier
<SemiNus> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/7HoA/raw
<Handover901> 2. Head over to https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads and download the version you have
<SemiNus> this is the content of:  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/wekan
<test1214> SemiNus: so I only need to write a location of the script that I want to be executed in rc.local without any prefixes, just a path? (I have created rc.local so it has no headers etc.)
<SemiNus> test1214, hold on, I paste you an example
<test1214> SemiNus: ok
<Handover901> 3. When it downloads the .deb file, open up a terminal and cd into the folder. Then type "sudo gdebi virtualbox*.deb" and hit enter
<Handover901> got that driveby187
<Handover901> ?
<Ben64> Handover901: might need the amdgpu-pro
<driveby187> ill trey it
<Handover901> Ben64: what is that?
<SemiNus> test1214, my bad, you need a shebang
<SemiNus> wait
<Handover901> and yea, now that i think, it is AMD
<TJ-> SemiNus: well, I've solved the "Content Encoding" error.... just got some paths in the HTML to fix
<SemiNus> test1214, https://dpaste.de/TTjP/raw
<TJ-> SemiNus: is that the /entire/ content of the file?
<Handover901> Ben, ill go boot up the PC and install it
<Handover901> Ben64
<SemiNus> yes TJ-
<test1214> SemiNus: ok, I will try that
<SemiNus> did you enable the service?
<Handover901> driveby187, remember to hit Y when it asks you to install of course
<SemiNus> @test1214,
<TJ-> SemiNus: then it's incorrect and can never work - I don't even think apache would touch it! That code needs to be included inside the /existing/ web-site's config, which'll start with a <vhost ....> directive.
<test1214> SemiNus: when I try to enable it complains
<SemiNus> test1214, <SemiNus> test1214, also run this:  "sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service"
<test1214> SemiNus: The unit files have no installation config (WantedBy, RequiredBy, Also, Alias settings in the [Install] section, and DefaultInstance for template units). This means they are not meant to be enabled using systemctl. Possible reasons for having this kind of units are: [...]
<SemiNus> TJ-, good that we compared it ^.^
<SemiNus> TJ-, okay, I set up a whole vhost
<SemiNus> brb
<test1214> SemiNus: on the other hand this service exists
<TJ-> SemiNus: E.g. here's the /default/ apache config file I'm editing for testing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PRjbnXdyJh/
<TJ-> SemiNus: I assumed that server already has a web-site configured in apache
<Azure_Chaos> Hello would it be safe to install the 18.04 daily how stable is it? Also would i have to reinstal at release time?
<SemiNus> TJ-, even embedded like you did it, it still gives a 404
<SemiNus> TJ-, I will use it with :3000 at the end
<bazhang> Azure_Chaos, wait for release, chat for it in #ubuntu+1
<driveby187> handover901 it says * No suitable module for running kernel found                                                                          [fail]
<bazhang> driveby187, where did you get that vbox
<Handover901> did you download from the virtualbox website
<driveby187> i ran it in mt terminal
<Azure_Chaos> Ok ill ask in there i only ask because i curently use debian testing and i want to move back. So i wanted to know if it was as stable.
<bazhang> Handover901, he needs to install from ubuntu repos
<Handover901> weird, i have never done that
<driveby187> how do i do that
<Handover901> i dont think he should
<Handover901> they may not be up to date
<Handover901> better to get it from the official website
<bazhang> apt-get install virtualbox
<bazhang> Handover901, thats not correct
<SemiNus> TJ-, thank you very, very much for your help!
<bazhang> Handover901, he needs the proper guest additions etc for his specific distro
<SemiNus> TJ-, I am going to use :3000 so that I can start using it now
<bazhang> Handover901, he's on 14.04
<Handover901> bazhang, we take care of that AFTER he has it installed
<bazhang> Handover901, no, thats not correct
<Handover901> kk
<bazhang> driveby187, install it from either your package manager or with apt-get
<gpio>  /part
<TJ-> SemiNus: that's fine, you can use either (once the Proxy is working)
<bazhang> driveby187, you will also need to install some other packages from the repos as well
<driveby187> i always use apt install
<bazhang> driveby187, for 14.04?
<bazhang> driveby187, are you sure about that?
<driveby187> yes
<driveby187> backbox 4.4
<bazhang> driveby187, is ubuntu or and ubuntu based one
<test1214_> SemiNus: it works now
<SemiNus> test1214_, yeah!
<test1214_> SemiNus: the only issue is that rc.local starts after Networking
<test1214_> but it's minor
<driveby187> i dont understand the question
<SemiNus> test1214_, you can also define at what runlevel a script should start, but that's a different way then
<test1214_> SemiNus: perhaps for a hostname I should use hostnamed service somehow?
<test1214_> just guessing :)
<driveby187> bazhang i dont understand the question
<SemiNus> TJ-, since you knew wekan (which really surprised me)... do you know a really good note-taking-app?   Like "laverna", but with MySQL+PHP ?
<SilentDis> hello
<SemiNus> test1214_, no clie
<SemiNus> *clue
<bazhang> driveby187, you are on backbox?
<driveby187> its ubuntu 14.04 BackBox4.4
<bazhang> driveby187, thats not supported here, get to their support channel and ask there please
<bazhang> !backbox | driveby187
<ubottu> driveby187: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<SilentDis> having some problems with NFS mounts. got 3 setup. can mount one, but if i mount the other directories, i get the first one again (more info https://pastebin.com/raw/rSC2mzZC)
<TJ-> SemiNus: you mean a web-based service? I use zotero for my research notes https://www.zotero.org/
<smacktalk> Mathisen are you still here?
<SemiNus> thank you TJ- !
<SemiNus> TJ-, that's not web-based, is it?
<smacktalk> Can I install ubuntu from the iso i have in my downloads dir?
<SemiNus> basically I am looking for an evernote alternative
<TJ-> SemiNus: but if you mean something for just typing in stuff, someone asked this earlier in #programming and I recommended a fab commerical/free cross-platform program I used to subscribe to called NoteCasePro
<smacktalk> without installing on a dvd first?
<smacktalk> I'm trying to overwrite kali
<SemiNus> thank you TJ-, also googling this now
<driveby187> ubottu sent me spam. not cool.
<ubottu> driveby187: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<driveby187> bazhang im not lieing.
<smacktalk> I tried sudo apt update && sudo apt install growisofs && sudo growisofs -Z ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso from that directory but it didn't work
<driveby187> im out.
<SemiNus> TJ-, notecasepro looks promising, but isn't web-based
<SilentDis> having some problems with NFS mounts. got 3 setup. can mount one, but if i mount the other directories, i get the first one again (more info https://pastebin.com/raw/rSC2mzZC)
<SemiNus> I really like the idea of having a MySQL database in the background which makes me totally independent (and also I love web-based server-side stuff)
<Frank_> I am going to download 17.10, install that from the USB, see what happens
<SemiNus> probably I should code it myself
<TJ-> SemiNus: right; I'm the opposite - I don't want to trust to a network connection because Sod's Law says it'll fail at a critical time, or the DB will fail
<TJ-> SemiNus: but NectCloud is good for such things, as well as sharing it has some excellent modules
<TJ-> SemiNus: NextCloud
<SemiNus> huh?  I have nextcloud installed and use it on a daily basis, but never have I ever stumbled upon a an add-on that would give me as much comfort as, say, Laverna
<SemiNus> TJ-, laverna.cc
<SemiNus> TJ-, https://laverna.cc/app/
<SemiNus> the problem is, that all the notes get stored in the browser's built in storage
<smacktalk> Ben64 are you still here?
<TJ-> SemiNus: see https://github.com/nextcloud/notes
<SemiNus> TJ-, I am 99% sure that I tried this one out recently and it did not support folders
<SemiNus> TJ-, folders, categories, however one would call them
<SemiNus> TJ-, trying the notes-app again now
<SilentDis> having some problems with NFS mounts. got 3 setup. can mount one, but if i mount the other directories, i get the first one again (more info https://pastebin.com/raw/rSC2mzZC)
<SemiNus> TJ-, yep, I was right...
<SemiNus> TJ-, I will code it myself
<TJ-> SemiNus: the ownnote port to nextcloud supports folders https://github.com/brantje/nextnote
<SemiNus> TJ-, I try that out right away!!
<SemiNus> thank you!
<TJ-> SemiNus: ANND FINALLY! Proxy working :)
<SemiNus> omg you really kept trying? :))
<Frank_> would I be better off trying 16.04.03 LTS or 17.10?
<Bashing-om> Frank_: As you have to ask ,,, then it is 16.04 --- long Term Support - stable .
<DiecastMessiah> Frank go with 16.04
<Frank_> OK
<Frank_> 3rd time installing today
<TJ-> SemiNus: arghh... not quite there... it's still not rewriting websocket URLs correctly
<Bashing-om> Frank_: :) .. 7 more times to reach expert .
<SemiNus> TJ-, you are really putting too much effort into this
<Quenz> How do I reset keyboard shortcuts to default in 16.04?
<Frank_> I don't have time to reach expert.  I need to do other things with the laptop
<SemiNus> TJ-, of course it's amazing when it works, but... I feel bad for you
<jingge> ok
<SemiNus> TJ-, nextnotes is cool!
<SemiNus> thank you!
<TJ-> SemiNus: I'm getting closer... needing to create various ProxyPassPatch rewrite rules because wekan/meteor/nodejs is writing lots of hard-coded paths
<TJ-> s/ProxyPassPatch/ProxyPassMatch/
<DiecastMessiah> Quenz you ysing unity or and different desktop env
<SemiNus> TJ-, I hope this will be of future-use for yourself too
<SemiNus> TJ-, if not, then please don't put so much effort into it just for me
<SemiNus> TJ-, 99% of the way was unblocking the port
<SemiNus> I can live with the board running on port :3000
<Quenz> DiecastMessiah Gnome 2
<Quenz> Or classic
<DiecastMessiah> oh you using mate
<DiecastMessiah> ?
<TJ-> SemiNus: it's for anyone that needs it, once it's solved.
<SemiNus> okay, so as long as I don't have to feel guilty I am happy with it
<DiecastMessiah> anyway for unbuntu mate its 'gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys'  unless you installed gnome 2 yourself but guessing you have mate
<DiecastMessiah> Quenz:
<Frank_> OK, 16.04 installed and updated.  Speaker not working, but at least the keyboard and USB mouse work
<SemiNus> TJ-, I have the following problem:  it's 3.05 AM here already (at night) and I must get up at 6.30 AM in the morning.  However, I want to avoid coming across as rude by leaving while you try to figure out a solution.  What do you suggest?
<Frank_> it will be back to windows with the new laptop.  This ubuntu is a pain.
<Bashing-om> !sound | Frank_
<ubottu> Frank_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Frank_> what is the volume applet?
<WhatTheDilly> Hi
<DiecastMessiah> systems setting sound
<WhatTheDilly> I'm curious if anybody here uses Kleopatra or the GPG stuff that it's a wrapper for in combo with a smart card reader
<Quenz> DiecastMessiah Yes, sorry on Ubuntu MATE 16.04. That didn't work though
<Jakethepython> hello room when i do an SCP to a remote host i keep getting permission denied
<Jakethepython> sudo scp -r srvbackup jacob@192.168.1.50:/~
<Jakethepython> cp: /~: Permission denied
<nudge> hi all when i log into pidgin always see this yet am able to use my nick in this channel what the heck? am i missing something should i change my nick or assuming i cant register it if already registered and i didn't knowingly register the name???
<nudge> https://imgur.com/a/i5mVj
<DiecastMessiah> quenz did it error or just didn;t fix it?
<Frank_> OK, so I have to find realtek alc3241 driver for ubuntu
<TJ-> SemiNus: No need to wait up! You can pop in some other time to check if I've solved it. Right now it looks like the internal design of both wekan client-side JS and the nodejs/meteor code is so broken it's hard-coding paths and cannot cope with being on a relative URL.
<tje> Jakethepython- are you trying to copy into your home directory?
<SemiNus> ....ooookay, perfect :))
<SemiNus> TJ-, Thank you sooooooo much for trying!
<SemiNus> and thank you soooooooo much for helping me opening the port
<SemiNus> I wish you a great day and we'll hopefully meet soon
<SemiNus> thank you!
<SemiNus> good night!
<DiecastMessiah> nudge: have oyu reg you nickname before?
<SailorR> what stops the boot loader code existing between end of grub and start of first partition from being modified?
<DiecastMessiah> register
<nudge> no never
<nudge> just opened pidgin
<nudge> connected to channel
<nudge> assume it might of automatically been done by pidgin otherwise why would i be able to use it on this channel
<DiecastMessiah> k well that just means soneone has the nickname reg'ed on freenode server and because you can chat here is because this channel is set to no worry about reg'ed nickname
<DiecastMessiah> sorry i missed up my editing of line lol.. my keyboard is slowly dieing on me
<nudge> thank you
<nudge> if i want to register a name do i enter the commands on the NickServ window or on any window (I know i will have to change to a nick that isnt registered)
<nudge> (eg any channel window)
<DiecastMessiah> any shoudl work but i would on the server window... just incase because if you miss something it could show people your password
<DiecastMessiah> like if your missing / at the start
<nudge> thanks mate
<DiecastMessiah> np
<nudge> hey i got told off for using stuff like np and idk on this channel-was i breaking the rules of this channel or just dealing with a nob
<DiecastMessiah> maybe a bit of both.. it may have been a bit off topic.. and some of the people are really hardcore about that..
<nudge> funny aye o well
<nudge> thanks for all your help
<DiecastMessiah> speaking of best to cut the conv because we are getting off the support topic :)
<DiecastMessiah> your welcome
<Jakethepython> no im not trying to copy into home
<DiecastMessiah> home on the server ?? because you have a ~ at the end
<DiecastMessiah> or sorry i meant on the other computer.. that command you shown before looks like it would go tot he home folder on that machine
<TJ-> Jakethepython: that'll be expanded by the /local/ shell so the command becomes "sudo scp -r srvbackup jacob@192.168.1.50://root/"
<kailin> rm -r /
<DiecastMessiah> bad idea lol
<novilog> Does anyone know if there's actually any rhyme or reason to people (presumably mods?) flagging questions on askubuntu as "duplicates"? A question that I answered last night just got marked as a duplicate, because there existed some bits and pieces of a complete answer "somewhere" on the internet (uncited via the jerk who flagged the question).
<novilog> In retrospect I should have posed that question to ##ubuntu. My apologies.
<novilog> Never mind, I can't, because it's invite-only. Is that community even associated with this one?
<novilog> ("That referring to the askubuntu community"
<DiecastMessiah> novilog guessing but pretty sure this channel is not connection to askubuntu.. but anyway I am pretty sure that the question itself was a duplicate not your answer.. people don;t seem to search questions well enought before asking them.. or at all really so that happens alot of times
<segersjerry> Is there an easy way to rip a data cd using the gui?
<pantera> This may not be an Ubuntu thing.
<Triffid_Hunter> segersjerry: just copy the files?
<pantera> Does anyone have trouble viewing the Chunk Borders and Hitboxes in Minecraft?
<DiecastMessiah> sure there would be programs for that.. one sec will look ..but this is offtopic
<pantera> I know it's f3+g and f3+b and it shows that it's showing them but I don't see them.
<segersjerry> Triffid_Hunter, I'll try that but I'm not hopeful, I'm trying to get diablo 2 to stop requiring its key disc.
<DiecastMessiah> ISO master seems a good to try... but diablo2 if you install the update and than copy a couple of files from the cd you don;t need the cd... search on bizzurds website for help pn that
<Triffid_Hunter> segersjerry: didn't one of the update patches remove the cd check?
<DiecastMessiah> oh forget the files to copy but there is help on that
<segersjerry> Triffid_Hunter, did it? thanks for the tip, I'll look into it.
<segersjerry> DiecastMessiah, thank you sir.
<DiecastMessiah> np
<segersjerry> Triffid_Hunter, DiecastMessiah the update somehow borked my gui, and I had to reboot, but it worked, I can put my cd away, thanks again for the info.
<DiecastMessiah> ohh odd but glad ya have it working
<EuphOria> Hey there.  Anyone stirring at this hour?
<donofrio> EuphOria, just ask your question, time has no meaning here
<donofrio> hey folks anyone use more than one display on ubuntu?
<donofrio> I only ask because I have a quad head card and I have this margin of two inches betweek 1+2/3+4 and I cannot get rid of the gap, and if you rotate left all monitors I'm unable to get them to touch like I can in Normal mode ;(
<donofrio> tried 18.04, 17.10, 16.04, it's in xfce4 and mate just too weird even in linux mint17.2
<donofrio> man ssd drives built quickly off usb ;)
<EuphOria> So, after doing a software update to 17.x, audio has stopped working on my machine.  I tested this by LiveUSB booting from 16.04.3, 17.01 and 17.10 and audio won't work from the LiveUSB's from 17.x either but it still works on 16.04.  Does anyone know the the best way to downgrade from 17.x to 16.04?  I've never done such a thing.  Still somewhat new.
<segersjerry> EuphOria, back up your home folder, install old version, replace home folder, there is no way to downgrade.
<EuphOria> I have my home folder on a seperate partition being good practice... I was wondering what other dirs I should backup, like the /etc dir, or some way to save a list of my installed software so I can try to get back to where I was.  I've been using this install for 3 years so it sucks to lose all that.
<segersjerry> EuphOria, oh, I am basically a noob. anybody have a better answer?
<EuphOria> Running Xubuntu.
<SailorR> how do I recompile my kernel
<SailorR> after a change
<lotuspsychje> EuphOria: in the future perhaps stay LTS versions, this way you can enjoy it longer?
<lotuspsychje> SailorR: we dont reccomend compipling own kernels, use !mainline instead
<EuphOria> lotuspsychje: lol, Well, 16.04.3 is LTS I believe, but I don't know why on earth 17.x would have killed my audio.  It also does something bizarre.  After it's been running for awhile, it gets up to 100% and peaks there running a bunch of CRON -f jobs that seem to be calculating hashes of files.  I have no idea what that is or why...
<EuphOria> Like right now, I'm only running hexchat, and a process monitor and it's pegged at 100% usage.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | EuphOria try these steps?
<ubottu> EuphOria try these steps?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<EuphOria> thank you lotuspsychje, I will read that if I have sound problems in the future.
<EuphOria> Right now I'm just re-installing Xubuntu totally.   I'm gonna back up my /etc dir, but I was wondering if anyone had any additional tips for restoration?
<karchared> does anyone know how to remove tty1 login page at boot ,right now iam stuck at that page and it doesnt accept any inputs.how should i get pass tty1?
<lotuspsychje> !aptoncd | EuphOria
<ubottu> EuphOria: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<EuphOria> lotuspsychje: That seems like an extremely useful package!  Thank you again.
<lotuspsychje> EuphOria: enjoy :p
<EuphOria> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<karchared> what should i do when i re-install ubuntu to avoid tty1 login page?
<juan3> find <#ebooks>
<EuphOria> juan3: Wrong IRC channel?
<dax> wrong IRC network, in fact
<EuphOria> Heh.  Undernet or EFnet maybe?  It's been decades for me...
<EuphOria> or DALnet?
<juan3> You are correct.  Sorry
<EuphOria> Anyone know of any good software to install multiple bootable "LiveCD" to one LiveUSB that lets you choose which "LiveCD" to boot from?
<EuphOria> There's a great windows program that does that called SARDU, but I haven't used Windows in awhile and it's not accessable.
<EuphOria> Kinda wish I could make better use of this 16GB SD card, than installing just one ISO image to it using "Startup Disk Creator"
<EuphOria> Good day dax.  Nice to see staff roaming around.  :)
<lotuspsychje> EuphOria: what are you trying to do?
<cart_man> Hey guys. IF I format a HDD with 1 partition ext4 why is it that I only get that 1 partition and in the dev file it only comes up as /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1 ?
<SailorR> EuphOria,  partition your usb?
<SailorR> install a bootable image on each partition?
<EuphOria> lotuspsychje: Well, for example, when I tried booting from 16.x, and the 17.x distros to check if the LiveCDs had any sound problems, I used Startup Disk Creator, used a 16GB SD card for each one.  It would be a great time saver to be able to install multiple bootable LiveCDs onto the 16GB SD card (or larger) and select which distro to boot from, rather than having to wipe out the card and write a distro to the card each time.  Also,
<EuphOria> being able to install utility LiveCDs would be helpful.
<EuphOria> SailorR: Startup Disk Creator doesn't support that.  It just writes over whatever is on the card with an ISO image and boots from it.
<EuphOria> VS a program that will give you a menu of installed LiveCD's to boot from.
<EuphOria> I've never done that through linux.  I've only used that WinApp SARDU.
<EuphOria> I guess I could see if it runs under Wine and try and make a multi boot image that way, but I was imagining there would be an app on linux that did that already.
<lotuspsychje> EuphOria: there is multisystem to make an usb boot multiple Os
<EuphOria> lotuspsychje: The package is called "multisystem"?  Is it in the ubuntu repository or a PPA somewhere perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> EuphOria: its not in repos sorry
<EuphOria> lotuspsychje: I can go hunting for it myself.  Was just hoping it might be easier to find.  Thank you again.
<lotuspsychje> EuphOria: i always keep an LTS usb around for years
<EuphOria> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I have some old 4GB USB sticks I can use.  It would just be nice to make use of a larger medium for multiple utility uses, including having an LTS around.
<EuphOria> Kali, other linux distros, Avira AV LiveCD, Clonezilla, etc...
<EuphOria> I tested a couple versions of Mint as well and the audio wouldn't work from the LiveUSB, so there is a broader problem with sound support than just Ubuntu distros.
<cart_man> Hey guys. IF I format a HDD with 1 partition ext4 why is it that I only get that 1 partition and in the dev file it only comes up as /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1 ?
<Triffid_Hunter> cart_man: might need to re-read partition table? it's also possible you put ext4 on the disk without any partitions
<EuphOria> cart_man: Because there is no other partitions, so no need for sda1,2, etc.
<cart_man> @ Triffid_Hunter : Well I format the drive to have 1 partition. But sometimes if a drive is format that way it comes out as sda1 anyway and sometimes only sda ...why is that?
<cart_man> EuphOria : I thought so too.. as soon as I add one more partition it gets sda1 and sda2
<Triffid_Hunter> cart_man: you'll have sda1 if there's a partition table on it
<EuphOria> like, my USB drives, are always just sdb, sdc, while my HDD has multiple sdaX references.
<cart_man> Triffid_Hunter Even if its one big partition?
<Triffid_Hunter> cart_man: if you only see sda, ostensibly your kernel is failing to read the partition table for some reason, check dmesg
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: my usb disks show the partitions
<cart_man> Triffid_Hunter Yea I can mount it though so its a bit confusing
<Triffid_Hunter> maybe it's an ubuntu thing? they do like to make things difficult and confusing in the name of simplicity
<hateball> Triffid_Hunter: it is not by any standard means so there's no need for FUD
<hateball> ie, I see all partitions on my block devices
<EuphOria> What do you all think about formatting the main filesystem using btrfs rather than ext4?  Having file compression would be nice, but I don't know how difficult that would make file recovery if I ever needed to recover data forensically.
<EuphOria> Or perhaps if it would make the system faster from an I/O perspective, or slow it down because of the overhead of compression/decompression.
<pZombie> hello friends
<EuphOria> hello pZombie
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: my last 2-3 systems have had root on btrfs, works great
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: not using compression though
<suvirb> Hi, is it possible to know which version of fbdev driver was compiled on armel ubuntu11.10? thanks
<lotuspsychje> suvirb: 11.10 is long end of life
<pZombie> i replaced the openbox windows manager in lubuntu with JVM windows manager for my vbox setup. So far most seems to be working fine, except the lxpanel i made pretty big, but i want it to stop covering my app windows. So i want it to be a layer below my windows.
<suvirb> lotuspsychje: yes, i wouldn't have asked if the question was related to 16.04.5 or 17.10
<pZombie> who is controlling which layer the lxpanel is at? I would think my windows manager, but i don't see any config by JWM which sets lxpanel to any particular layer
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: you'll need a really recent ver of ubuntu though, it's only been usably stable for the past year or two and ubuntu kernels tend to lag upstream by about that long
<pZombie> can anyone guide me here?
<EuphOria> Triffid_Hunter: I've only done some experimentation with btrfs years ago when it was still kinda new.  Lots of features. compressions, block deduplication, snapshots, if I recall...
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: yeah it has plenty of nice features, most of which I rarely use
<EuphOria> Triffid_Hunter: Do you think btrfs using 16.04.3 LTS would be new enough?
<pZombie> where in lubuntu are the different layers set for the lxpanel etc?
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: no idea, what kernel ver does it use?
<EuphOria> Triffid_Hunter: I don't recall.  Which kernel ver do you recommend for btrfs?
<lotuspsychje> pZombie: we also have #lubuntu if you like
<pZombie> oh, nice
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: hmm no idea, >=4.8 or so I guess? I'm on 4.14.9 at the moment
<EuphOria> Triffid_Hunter: I wonder if starting with btrfs and upgrading just the kernel would be a viable option.
<cart_man> I have tried a couple of things to try and make sure a USB external has loaded and at least appears as /SDA but it still does not always come up. I use the following sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/authorized" and then Is witch it on again
<cart_man> But it does not always work
<cart_man> Especially if it was already there and then I run the script
<cart_man> Thing is I need this drive to be there from boot because there is a couple of scripts that run to mount this SDA to a couple of places
<EuphOria> Ok, another question.  Are there any utilities to convert one filesystem to another fs?  Like Ext4 does not support compression, but being able to save space through compression would be a big benefit.  My laptop's drive is only 750Gb and the /home partition takes up most space.
<zamba> i have terrible performance in my linux desktop environment
<EuphOria> zamba: Which DTE do you use?
<zamba> i have 12 GB RAM, 256 GB SSD and i5-4590T
<zamba> EuphOria: running gnome fallback
<zamba> EuphOria: none of that unity/compiz stuff
<zamba> but the performance is just terrible
<zamba> it seems to be related to graphics and/or I/O.. if i want to do any I/O operations like writing a big file, then the whole desktop environment lags
<EuphOria> zamba: Have you tried any other DTE's like XFCE or LDE to see if there is a difference?
<zamba> EuphOria: it's 2018.. i don't want to be running xfce or lde :)
<hateball> zamba: intel GPU or nvidia/amd ?
<zamba> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: in-place? no, ain't gonna happen. buy a new disk, do a fresh install then put your old one on a usb and copy stuff you need
<EuphOria> zamba: lol, it doesn't matter what year it is, they're still great DTE's.  And I'm suggesting it for troubleshooting purposes.
<Triffid_Hunter> zamba: got intel drivers? if it's using generic vesa, that would handily explain abysmal performance
<EuphOria> Triffid_Hunter: That's about what I figured.  I'm almost tempted to use NTFS for compression and broad FS support.  lol, I know that idea is gonna make people cringe.
<hateball> zamba: and GNOME uses compositing as well, so you'd want proper 3D support
<Triffid_Hunter> EuphOria: problem is ntfs is almost unfixable in linux if you get an unclean shutdown..
<EuphOria> Triffid_Hunter: GParted, I believe, seems to do a good "dirty" shutdown fix of NTFS partitions.  When I was dualbooting, it was quite handy for fixing Windows issues.
<zamba> Triffid_Hunter: how do i check that?
<Triffid_Hunter> zamba: glxinfo | grep direct
<zamba> Triffid_Hunter: it's using i915 driver
<Triffid_Hunter> should say "direct rendering: yes" at the top
<zamba> Triffid_Hunter: yup, it does
<lucas_> i
<Triffid_Hunter> zamba: anything interesting in dmesg?
<lucas_> hi
<zamba> Triffid_Hunter: define interesting? :)
<lucas_>  lol
<lucas_> lol
<lucas_> lol
<lucas_> lol
<lucas_> lol
<lucas_> lol
<hateball> zamba: have a look in ~/.xsession-errors also
<zamba> hateball: some crashes there
<hateball> ... and there's the oibaf !PPA if one is feeling adventerous
<zamba> the main problem is when switching desktops.. especially to the desktop with the web browser.. i thought the problem was chrome earlier, so i switched to firefox.. same terrible performance there.. opening new tabs takes forever
<zamba> i also have a running thunderbird with a couple of imap accounts with several thousands email in.. that desktop is also incredible slow to get up
<zamba> hateball: https://pastebin.com/CP8ErqXK
<zamba> but once it's loaded, it's more snappy
<zamba> now for instance, it's ok again
<hateball> zamba: are you on 16.04 ?
<hateball> !hwe | zamba if you are using 16.04 you can give this a go
<ubottu> zamba if you are using 16.04 you can give this a go: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<zamba> 16.04, yes
<hateball> that'll put you on kernel 4.13 among other things
<zamba> let's try
<zamba> opening a page like facebook drags the desktop to a near-complete halt
<zamba> argh! and that /boot error stuff
<akik> zamba: you could try changing the io scheduler to deadline, elevator=deadline kernel parameter
<p_eldritch> I need some help finding/recovering some files. I somehow borked my /home folder, and can't see any of my files. I still have the folder, but none of my files are in it. I'm trying fsck and testdisk, but I am pretty well lost in the wilderness. My /home is on a luks encrypted lvm, which I can unlock. I may or may not have dd'd a 4 gig image to that partition, or maybe something got corrupted when I did a reisub.
<juan3> #search Gold Dust Woman/Stephen Davis
<oerlaptop> p_eldritch, uh oh, i hope you have a backup :-(
<p_eldritch> oerlaptop: heh nope :p
<gordonjcp> oh dear
<gordonjcp> p_eldritch: so there's a bunch of stuff that's going to give you a bad time there, starting with LUKS
<oerlaptop> the thingy is encrypted..
<gordonjcp> p_eldritch: rather than use LUKS, have you considered just taking the hard drive out and hitting it with a big hammer a few times?
<p_eldritch> i know... but the key still works
<ponyrider> p_eldritch: photorec?
<p_eldritch> and i can log in, but only in a shell
<p_eldritch> at graphical login, I get the message about /home/.dmrc file
<gordonjcp> p_eldritch: it would appear that your /home partition is gone, if you've dd'ed an image to it
<p_eldritch> but I get permission denied when i try to touch that file, no matter what i set permissions to
<gordonjcp> p_eldritch: what does LUKS say when you try to decrypt /home?
<auronandace> p_eldritch: the first step to recovery is to boot some live media so nothing else gets overwritten in the meantime
<oerlaptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<p_eldritch> gordonjcp: key slot 0 unlocked command successful
<p_eldritch> auronandace: i am speaking to you from knoppix :)
<akik> p_eldritch: the .dmrc file should be in /home/username, not directly in /home
<p_eldritch> akik: yes, sorry i meant that
<auronandace> p_eldritch: if you really did dd 4g to that partition then at least that area will be lost. how big was the /home partition?
<gordonjcp> p_eldritch: mm, so it recognises that it's there
<p_eldritch> auronandace: like almost 500 gigs
<gordonjcp> LUKS is never a good idea
<Euph0ria> Oooh, APTonCD is old.  Doesn't seem to be maintained...?
<p_eldritch> gordonjcp: was working great til i messed it up, haha. I was trying to make a live usb with dd, and I used bash history to write to /dev/sdb, and my computer froze. I can't fathom that my /home was somehow mounted there, since i'm pretty sure its always on sda... but like I said, it froze and I did reisub. after reboot, I had my current problem.
<gordonjcp> p_eldritch: actually that is pretty weird since it should mount partitions by UUID
<gordonjcp> p_eldritch: although now I think about it, that mitigates the problem of drives being swapped, it doesn't prevent it
<Euph0ria> Here's an off question: Are there any linux distros that support ZFS natively?
 * gordonjcp goes back to drinking coffee
<Euph0ria> I was going through some bookmarks and came across this gem: http://zfsonlinux.org/
<Euph0ria> Like, non-fuse implimentation of ZFS.
<Euph0ria> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS and https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-17.10-Root-on-ZFS
<oerlaptop> ubuntu cannot put it in the iso, but is available
<warbaque> system fails to start some services at boot and hangs: https://ibb.co/bWv3dH
<oerlaptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<warbaque> how should I fix this?
<ducasse> Euph0ria: zfs is officially supported on ubuntu, just not for the root fs
<Euph0ria> There is a guide for 16.04 and 17.10 that shows you how to set up ZFS as a boot environment apparently.  Looking it over now.  Seemse you must do some pre-setup from a liveCD/liveUSB first though.
<Euph0ria> Kind of an exciting idea.
<Euph0ria> Something to test out in a VM first, I think.  :D
<Euph0ria> Yeah, so I think I'm gonna go the VM route and use minimal ubuntu 16.04 minimal and XFCE and just use that to host 17.10 perhaps.
<Euph0ria> ducasse: ZFS not supported for root fs, or just for a partition /boot fs?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> while running a query on mysql 5.5.59-0ubuntu0.14.04.1, I'm getting error that it could not write /tmp/random-file-name. Disk space is not full. No path was specified in query for writing a file. Why am I getting this error ?
<cart_man> Euph0ria Ok so now I formated the external drive to a 5 gig SDA1 and 995Gig SDA2 and still my HDD is picked up as SDA only ?
<ducasse> Euph0ria: not supported for root fs, just data storage
<Euph0ria> cart_man: picked up by what exactly?  Can you describe what you're doing to identify the drive/partitions?
<Euph0ria> ducasse: So I suppose it might make a good file system for a /home directory, perhaps?
<ducasse> Euph0ria: you could do that, but the installer has no way to set it up - you would need to do so manually
<Euph0ria> ducasse: Yep.  That seems to be what the guide is instructing also, but it's suggesting that ZFS can be used for root as well.
<Euph0ria> Intriguing.
<Euph0ria> That's a can of worms for another day, I think...
<ducasse> Euph0ria: it can, but it's not supported in any way. in other words, if it breaks you get to keep both pieces.
<Euph0ria> lol  fair enough.
<cart_man> Euph0ria Ok so the system I plug this external in is a Raspberry pi running UBUNTU MATE . No I can not seem to mount any of the partitions
<Euph0ria> cart_man: Can you run a utility like Gparted on it?
<cart_man> Euph0ria : I made 2 partitions ... sda1 would be 5 gig and the rest of the HDD SDA2 which is 995Gig
<cart_man> Euph0ria I have yes
<cart_man> Euph0ria I ran and partitioned with GParted . In GParted it shows sda1 and sda2 correctly
<Euph0ria> cart_man: Does Gparted identify the drive and partitions as sda1, sda2, etc..
<cart_man> yes
<Euph0ria> Ah, well there you go.  So where is the problem occurring?
<Euph0ria> Your whole drive will always be sda, and the partitions will be sda1, sda2, etc...
<Euph0ria> You'll notice you can change volumes, (sda, stb, sdc) with Gparted, and then access/modify the partitions within those volumes.
<Haris> overflow        1.0M     0  1.0M   0% /tmp
<Haris> this is my tmp partition on the box where I'm getting error code 28 from mysql
<Triffid_Hunter> only 1M? maybe it's trying to write more than 1M?
<oerlaptop> 0% used, so looks fine
<cart_man> Euph0ria Yes I am use it them automatically being assigned SDA1 and SDA2 SDAX etc.. BUT for some reason they just refuse to do that on this Pi
<Triffid_Hunter> my tmp is 1G..
<cart_man> Euph0ria Whats even weirder is the fact that it only happens with the HDD and not my SSD
<oerlaptop> oh, writing more than 1M .. that could be the culprit
<cart_man> Euph0ria So If I was was to plug this drive as is into my desktop also running Ubuntu it will show up the way it should
<Euph0ria> cart_man: You're having problems mounting the volumes/partitions on the pi, you mean?
<warbaque> "service network-manager restart" timeouts
<Euph0ria> Arrg, APTtoCD doesn't do what I'd hope it would do, which would be automatically recognizing the software and dependencies already installed on the system.  But nope, you gotta download all the packages and dependencies.  May as well just download and copy them manually.
<Euph0ria> Or better, just make a list of installed packages.
<Euph0ria> ...and PPAs.
<warbaque> how
<cart_man> Euph0ria Well yes since I can see the sda1 and sda2
<cart_man> Euph0ria However if I have 1 large partition and I mount sda then it actually mounts
<EriC^^> that's cause there's no partition table and no partitions
<EriC^^> the filesystem starts at sector 0 of the disk
<EriC^^> or 1 i dunno
<Euph0ria> cart_man: It might be, somehow, that the pi won't support partitions larger than 4TB.  Try formatting a partition a bit less than 4TB and see if that works.
<cart_man> Euph0ria Welll the SSD handled larger
<Euph0ria> make the first partition like 3.9TB, and the second whatever remains.
<EriC^^> usually msdos partition table can't have larger than 2TB partitions
<cart_man> Oh and they are smaller then 1 TB all of em
<EriC^^> gpt supports more than 2tb
<Euph0ria> cart_man: I'm just guessing here, but just for troubleshooting sake, try a >4TB partition.
<Euph0ria> err less than 4TB
<cart_man> lol well I only have smaller then 1 TB : /
<Euph0ria> cart_man: Yes, but you said you have a 5TB partition and the second a little less than 1TB.  Resize or re-create the 5TB to 4TB and see if it will take it then.  Sometimes it's a drive controller firmware issue.
<cart_man> Euph0ria Fk soz about that must be a type .. I meant 5GIg
<Euph0ria> cart_man: Not sure what you mean.
<cart_man> Euph0ria So its a 1TB hdd right...but for testing I partitioned it to 5Gig and and 930Gig
<cart_man> Euph0ria Soo sda1 should be only 5Gig while the rest of the HDD should be sda2
<Euph0ria> Oh!  It's a 1TB drive.  lol  nevermind.   I spaced off and thought you were using a 6TB drive, partitioning one 5TB and the second 1TB.
<oerlaptop> time to pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Euph0ria> cart_man: Right, or sdb1 if your Pi has an internal memory storage or an SD Card for storage.
<Euph0ria> Which would mean sda is already being used.
<oerlaptop> ha, sharp thinking...
<cart_man> Euph0ria Well the Pis storage is being managed using mkblock0 etc
<Euph0ria> So your external drive could be some other volume name.
<oerlaptop> this conversation is not needed if you show the output of fdisk, or parted
<Euph0ria> oerlaptop: Sure, that sounds like a good enough idea.  :D
<sasho199> Hello everyone! I changed my settings on ubuntu in users so it logs in automatically. Now after it boots and I write my encryption password it goes to a black screen and nothing happens. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<sasho199> It might be related to nvidia, but I'm not sure.
<thermoman> anything known about compiz/unity upgrades in xenial from yesterday that breaks desktops? have several machines here at work that have problems with lightdm or no window decorations, no status bar, no task bar on unity desktop
<cart_man> oerlaptop Ok how can I get exactly the info you need using fdisk?
<cart_man> Keep in mind that I did the partitioning with gparted
<oerlaptop> cart_man, i gave the command ...
<sasho199> Does anyone know how to fix a black screen on boot?
<stvn> how is it thought
<stvn> -t
<hateball> sasho199: nvidia gpu/driver ?
<hateball> sasho199: boot using !nomodeset and then install the nvidia blob
<cart_man> oerlaptop Oh shit sorry Imissed it .. i usually zone in on the orange dots next to my name
<cart_man> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda -> No medium found EVEN though I can see it
<sasho199> hateball: Yes, its nvidia. I also want you to know that it worked before today, It did not work after I activated automatic login, might also be from an update of ubuntu.
<stvn> my virtualbox exploded
<cart_man> now I will put it into another computer and see if it works
<sasho199> hateball: What do you mean by nvidia blob?
<stvn> because i updated muh kernil to suppot intel coffeelake gfx
<oerlaptop> cart_man, i have the feeling you are trolling, never mentioned /dev/sda ....
<hateball> sasho199: the "restricted" driver, rather than nouveau
<cart_man> oerlaptop Trust me Im not haha
<cart_man> oerlaptop on the PI the first USB to get plugged in gets the SDA
<cart_man> oerlaptop the Pis onboard/memcard get memblk0 or something like that
<sasho199> hateball: In my boot settings I have added nouveau.modeset=0 to fix a couple of previous issues(freeze on boot)
<stvn> it suggested i do a modprobe
<stvn> is that illegal?
<hateball> sasho199: if you've a kernel update, perhaps DKMS failed building nvidia modules. you can try rebooting and holding left shift to pick an older kernel in grub
<sasho199> hateball:I picked the third option, in advanced settings and it worked(not recovery). Is that what you mean?
<wonderwhy> hi
<wonderwhy> i patched the kernel to get my cherrytrail laptop working
<wonderwhy> the sound on it, that is
<wonderwhy> but now the alsamixer has weird controls, how can i fix it?
<hateball> sasho199: yes. so what driver module are you using for VGA now? "lspci -k"
<sasho199> hateball: Is the previous version chosen from advanced ubuntu ot
<sasho199> hateball: Sorry misclick.
<hateball> sasho199: thats where you pick it yes, the kernel numbers are listed
<wonderwhy> maybe i need to install the ucm files?
<sasho199> hateball: Im not sure what you mean by VGA module? Can you explain?
<sasho199> hateball: You mean I should write lspci -k in the terminal to check right?
<hateball> sasho199: run "lspci -k |grep -A 3 VGA" and check what module is in use
<sasho199> hateball: I will enter from my computer now.
<_Amaus_> slt ttlm,
<sasho199> hateball: Im using my own computer now. This is what I get: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. HD Graphics 530 	Kernel driver in use: i915 	Kernel modules: i915
<hateball> sasho199: So then you have no nvidia in use, and so that should not be a problem
<hateball> maybe I am not understanding you
<_Amaus_> someone speak french here please ?
<hateball> !fr | _Amaus_
<ubottu> _Amaus_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sasho199> hateball: That is strange, I have installed an nvidia driver(open source) according to a guide.
<cart_man> oerlaptop Ok so the ubunut system I just plugged it in mounted and recognized it immediately while the other Pi didnt at all
<cart_man> Euph0ria ^^
<cart_man> Also if I FDISK
<cart_man>  /dev/sdb1 Start:2048 End : 11722751 Sectors:11720704  5.6G linux filesystem
<sasho199> hateball: I still don't really know my way around a linux system, so I don't know what to do. I will try the next versio 18.04 when it comes out I guess. But for now what should I do?
<hateball> sasho199: what guide? you should be able to just use the software updater app and use the additional drivers thing
<cart_man>  /dev/sdb2 Start:11722752 End : 1953523711 Sectors:1941800960  925.9G linux filesystem
<hateball> sasho199: or use the ubuntu-drivers command from a terminal, it is the same thing. I am going for lunch but back in a bit if you dont get it fixed until then
<sasho199> hateball: I used the following commands in the terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa and sudo apt update
<trac> up nam
<trac> king tuff
<trac> ateam
<trac> mr big tee
<trac> csx back up
<trac> cb ch #
<trac> hard
<trac> beer mad eazy
<CWR|41448> You
<CWR|41448> I'm trying to get my 21.5 mid 2011 that's running high Sierra to duel boot with Ununtu 17.10.1. Only problem is when I make the usb install disc and boot into and choose just test before I install I cant connect my keyboard or mouse won't move at all.
<yoshifan_> I have a problem that I don't think is related to Ubuntu, as it is Linux
<yoshifan_> I am trying to mount a share from my FreeNAS in Ubuntu at startup
<trac> radio is slow 198.256.24.1
<yoshifan_> I added the following to my /etc/fstab: 10.4.64.181:/YoshiRAID /media/yoshifan/YoshiNAS nfs     user,username=yoshifan,password=beep    0       0
<yoshifan_> When I try to mount the folder, I get "mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified"
<trac> whoop whoop
<yoshifan_> Despite this, if I execute "mount //10.4.64.181/YoshiRAID -o username=yoshifan,password=beep /media/yoshifan/YoshiNAS", it works perfectly fine
<yoshifan_> Is there any reason why the mount command works and not the fstab entry?
<CWR|41448> I just can't connect my Bluetooth mouse or keyboard.  Does anyone know how to get the bluetooth drivers that will work on a mac for ubuntu mate?
<trac> plane fly by sig is week
<wonderwhy> yoshifan: don't know much about nfs mounting, but what does the "user," do?
<TJ-> yoshifan_: fstab has user,  ... does the manual command fail the same way if you include that in the -o options?
<yoshifan_> "user" should make the mount available to be mounted without root, but let me check
<CWR|41448> You
<CWR|41448> I'm trying to get my 21.5 mid 2011 that's running high Sierra to duel boot with Ununtu 17.10.1. Only problem is when I make the usb install disc and boot into and choose just test before I install I cant connect my keyboard or mouse won't move at all.
<yoshifan_> The mount command works just fine, even with the "user" part
<trac> grave robber dirt cheap songs
<trac> yeah
<trac> dime
<TJ-> yoshifan_: is there some 'hidden' character in /etc/fstab, like not an ASCII char. Try "hexdump -C /etc/fstab" and check the bytes where those options are
<trac> debie
<yoshifan_> checking
<yoshifan_> I have slashes in my password, as it uses characters which would otherwise get parsed by bash
<yoshifan_> Perhaps that is the problem
<TJ-> yoshifan_: Aha! yes
<yoshifan_> Same problem, even after removing the backslashes
<yoshifan_> and I don't see any odd characters, other than the spaces I used
<CWR|17227> You
<CWR|17227> I'm trying to get my 21.5 mid 2011 that's running high Sierra to duel boot with Ununtu 17.10.1. Only problem is when I make the usb install disc and boot into and choose just test before I install I cant connect my keyboard or mouse won't move at all.
<CWR|17227> You
<CWR|17227> I'm trying to get my 21.5 mid 2011 that's running high Sierra to duel boot with Ununtu 17.10.1. Only problem is when I make the usb install disc and boot into and choose just test before I install I cant connect my keyboard or mouse won't move at all.
<trac> scard
<akik> yoshifan_: you don't use username and password for nfs mounts
<yoshifan_> How else am I supposed to authenticate against the server?
<akik> yoshifan_: nfs does things differently. the server decides if you have access rights
<trac> gm out going zzzzzz
<yoshifan_> Alright.. So this would be a more FreeNAS-oriented question
<yoshifan_> Can I just mount smb in fstab?
<akik> yoshifan_: yes but i'd suggest using autofs
<akik> yoshifan_: i've had bad timeout problems with the smb mount in fstab
<wonderwhy> samba has had security problems in the past, personally i would not use it if possible
<yoshifan_> I am using the share on my LAN, and it is inaccessible to the public internet, so I'm not too concerned about security issues
<yoshifan_> Here's one more, more Ubuntu-related questio
<yoshifan_> in 17.10, there is an annoying animation when I am alt+tabbing between windows
<yoshifan_> Is it possible to turn this off?
<Guest35102> Hi. How can I download the lastest version of veracrypt via terminal?
<yoshifan_> There is a setup package on the VeraCrypt site for Linux; it's not in the repo, so you will have to install it with that
<ayylmao69> hello, im new to gnu/linux in general, and i wanted to try out ubuntu, however im not certain if my processor is supported (AMD A8-7650K Radeon R7), could there be any issue?, i've tried installing fedora and debian but my screen resolution is never detected so i dont know what to do
<RajRajRaj> I am using jwm, how do i create shortcuts in it
<hateball> sasho199: that will just make the driver available to you, not actually install it
<hateball> sasho199: so to install it you will want to do "sudo apt install nvidia-387 nvidia-prime" and then you can pick between intel and nvidia in nvidia-settings
<sasho199> hateball: I went to Software & Updates, Additional Drivers and chose the latest(also check on nvidia website whic one is the latest)
<sasho199> hateball: Is that the lame thing?
<suppppp> I need help with installing veracrypt https://prnt.sc/iha18r
<hateball> sasho199: yeah that is the same thing
<hateball> sasho199: needs a reboot for the nvidia module to load tho
<hateball> sasho199: and also go into nvidia-settings tool to make sure it is actually nvidia and not intel selected
<sasho199> hateball: I rebooted many times since then. How do I go to those settings
<suppppp> can some one please help
<suppppp> How can I install that https://prnt.sc/iha18r on my ubuntu
<hateball> sasho199: just run "nvidia-settings" in a terminal and you should get a gui. if you have installed "nvidia-prime" there should be a selection for intel/nvidia
<sasho199> hateball: I get this: ERROR: Unable to find display on any available system
<cart_man> oerlaptop Euph0ria  Ok soo it was power to the USB .... That was the problem.
<Euph0ria> cart_man: The external drive had it's own power supply, right?
<cart_man> It does now
<SimonNL> suppppp: I would think double clicking that file or the other gui program depending on you system  (32 or 64 bit ?)
<Euph0ria> lmao ok, wow.
<suppppp> its 64 SimonNL
<Euph0ria> So I take it was a small laptop size hard drive?
<SimonNL> suppppp: or running one of the console programs from commandline
<hateball> sasho199: are you logged in over ssh?
<Euph0ria> cart_man: Good to hear you got it figured out!
<hateball> sasho199: are you not in a graphical environment?
<sasho199> hateball: I am in a graphical environment.
<suppppp> SimonNL, when you double click it's opening a terminal window like that.. nothing else https://prnt.sc/iha5pk
<hateball> sasho199: that is very strange. X or Wayland?
<cart_man> Euph0ria Yea it was my first assumption though but we didnt have an external casing that could take a supply... So I had to waste 2 days trying to prove that to them : /
<hateball> sasho199: at any rate you can do it from cli also: sudo prime-select nvidia
<sasho199> hateball: what is X or Wayland?
<SimonNL> suppppp: don't see a prompt returning so probably still busy
<Euph0ria> cart_man: Well, I hope you feel vindicated.  :D
<hateball> sasho199: the display server used. if you have 17.10 freshly installed, it would default to gnome on wayland
<hateball> sasho199: anything older, and it's X
<DalekSec> SimonNL: That's vim, a text editor.
<SimonNL> Oh
<sasho199> hateball: Its 17.10
<DalekSec> suppppp: I *believe* the installer needs 'xterm' to run properly.  The site does mention a PPA if you're into that sort of thing.
<SimonNL> :) I'd better keep my mouth shut
<DalekSec> He's opening the installer for editing rather than running it.
<suppppp> oh done with dragging it on to terminal
<DalekSec> Generally, you'll want to chmod +x whatever.sh, then ./whatever.sh
<sasho199> hateball: Should I run this command in the terminal then: sudo prime-select nvidia
<hateball> sasho199: give it a try
<hateball> sasho199: it should setup your system to use nvidia driver next reboot
<sasho199> hateball: I get this: ERROR: Unable to find display on any available system
<sasho199> hateball: Not that
<sasho199> hateball: this: Info: the current GL alternatives in use are: ['mesa', 'nvidia-390'] Info: the current EGL alternatives in use are: ['mesa-egl', 'nvidia-390'] Info: selecting nvidia-390 for the nvidia profile update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/nvidia-390/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf (x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf) in manual mode update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/nvidia-390/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/
<suppppp> DalekSec, thats right. just found out that.
<hateball> sasho199: right, so you have latest beta driver 390 then. now try restarting
<sasho199> hateball: Should I select a previous kernel or should I let it run with the default one
<hateball> sasho199: default *should* work
<sasho199> hateball: Ok I'll try it.
<suppppp> did anyone ever try to Auto-Mount DEvice via terminal? for VeraCrypt ?
<suppppp> or even a specific one?
<sasho199> hateball: After I restarted it froze on a black screen with this text on it: Bluetooth: hci0: download fw command failed (-110)
<hateball> sasho199: that should be unrelated
<hateball> sasho199: can you get back to a working environment by booting an older kernel again?
<sasho199> hateball: I am in the older kernel version now.
<hateball> sasho199: ok. lets try "sudo apt install nvidia-387" to pick the latest stable driver, and make sure modules get rebuilt
<sasho199> hateball: 390.25 is the latest version, did you chose 387 on purpose or should I use 390 instead?
<hateball> sasho199: hmmm, I didnt think 390 had reached non-beta yet
<butax42> @Search englishintown
<hateball> sasho199: thats why I suggested 387 instead. what kind of nvidia card is it in the machine?
<sasho199> hateball: nvidia geforce gtx 950m
<hateball> yeah that should work just fine with 387 as well
<sasho199> hateball: So should I run sudo apt install nvidia-387 or 390?
<hateball> sasho199: try 387, you already have 390.
<hateball> sasho199: just to make sure the modules get built right. I have no idea why it doesnt work now, but I was not here when you ran all your commands the last time so
<sasho199> hateball: I get this: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following additional packages will be installed:   libcuda1-387 nvidia-opencl-icd-387 The following packages will be REMOVED:   libcuda1-390 nvidia-390 nvidia-opencl-icd-390 The following NEW packages will be installed:   libcuda1-387 nvidia-387 nvidia-opencl-icd-387 0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 3 to remove and 
<hateball> sasho199: yep
<hateball> sasho199: I've gotta go to a meeting now so will be gone an hour or two...
<qswz> I need to lower my screen brightness, even below xbacklight -set 1
<sasho199> hateball: What should I do when its done
<qswz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/104162/decrease-backlight-below-minimum I tried this
<sasho199> hateball: can you quickly write the steps so I can do it
<EriC^^> qswz: xbacklight -set 0
<alub_> Hello, where do I begin?
<DiecastMessiah> alub_: if you having a problem please give as much info you can about the problem.. like what ubuntu version, error msgs if any, and step you have taken.. details help
<jpe> Ugh it would be really nice if bluetooth A2DP wouldn't periodically refuse to enable and then magically start working again after half an hour of restarting pulseaudio and bluetooth daemon
<alub_> I am running 14.04.5 LTS ... recently I did apt-get-upgrade and for reasons unknown, apt-get broke.  Now, I cannot run apt-get upgrade and other applications continually crash such as Firefox and Skype.  At this point I am thinking that it would be prudent to reinstall or "upgrade".  What would be the best way for me to proceed with the least risk (preferably no risk) of losing my installed apps and data?
<ioc_> alub_, the apt logs are at /var/log/apt/term.log
<snooroot> salut
<DiecastMessiah> alub_: try 'sudo apt-get install --fix-broken && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update'
<DiecastMessiah> may not work this will try to fix broken packages and remove old ones... if that works than you can try to upgrade again afterwards
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jpe> Reboot and it still doesnt work. But then if I run 'pulaseaudio -k && sudo systemctl restart bluetooth' AFTER rebooting then suddenly it works...
<foo357> Hello, I have a modern Wacom tablet (attached via usb) that I'm trying to get working on ubuntu 16.04. I have followed this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom (Installed packages, attached tablet and restarted)
<foo357> However, after these steps I cannot see that the tablet works / is detected. The only thing I can see is that the tablet is listed by 'lsusb'.
<DiecastMessiah> hang in there foo.. someone will help.. looking at those pages that is really old info,, ubuntu's inner working maybe way different.
<Roden> hello
<DiecastMessiah> foo357: maybe try this page https://medium.com/@ahris/setting-up-wacom-tablets-with-ubuntu-16-04-d7277e4a595d
<foo357> DiecastMessiah: Does the following link work for you? http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tablet_Configuration
<DiecastMessiah> foo357: Nope
<foo357> DiecastMessiah: The website (sourceforge) seems broken when I try looking at it,
<DiecastMessiah> yeah something up with that server
<fuzzydonut> Hello
<peterson> When I use wine for windows applications, my computer is only using like 1/2 my ram. Is there any way to increase the amount of ram that the system can use? I am 64 bit
<brainwash> peterson: why do you think that it should use more? does the application tell you that it runs out of memory?
<BluesKaj> peterson, the pc uses only the Ram it needs
<dsfsdf> d
<peterson> Okay I'm trying to play a game and I'm having low framerate like 10-20. Yet my cpu/gpu/ram is all far less than 50% used (including os usage)
<zetheroo> how is resolv.conf populated?
<DiecastMessiah> best to ask in #winehq
<impiza> i want a proper procedure to install a network scanner in ubuntu
<brainwash> peterson: there could be other bottlenecks
<zetheroo> resolv.conf has 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' and I cannot figure out where this came from
<peterson> i know. I just switched to linux because windows 10 kept crashing on me and they insisted that it was my hardware failing even after physically testing everything - moving parts to other computers etc. psu paperclip test. Nothing wrong. Since the switch I haven't crashed one time.
<peterson> I'm learning as I go.
<zetheroo> I tried setting it in /etc/network/interfaces and restarting the networking service, but it's not changing
<peterson> How do I know what nvidia driver is the best for my video card?
<brainwash> by testing them
<vfw> peterson: nvidia.com
<diskin> zetheroo, you have dnsmasq running on localhost, that's why
<vfw> peterson: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<vfw> peterson: and identify your Nvidia chip via lspci
<arcade_> zetheroo, I'm no pro at this section of things, but /etc/resolv.conf probably won't be changable within the file. There should be other ways to change it. Even though I wouldn't accept this as a complete answer and I know that, try systemd-resolve --help.
<peterson> vfw, Shoot I didn't know they had linux drivers. Awesome!
<peterson> I feel like a loser now. lmao
<vfw> peterson: Well sure they do, but you should use the packagement system to install.
<vfw> peterson: If you avoid using the package management system to install your nvidia driver, it will get wiped out each time you do updates and receive new kernel.
<vfw> peterson: You may need repository ppa:graphics-drivers
<vfw> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-linux
<UU97> I have 14.04.3 installed on one partition with /home on another.  I am planning to either reinstall 14.04.3 over top of it or install 16.04.3 over top of it.  With the separate /home my settings and files should be safe as in theory the partition will not be touched, but WILL the new install know somehow what programs are installed, or will I have to reinstall everything that I have added?
<arcade_> there are ways to install things to a home directory, but they always seem a bit convoluted. I believe most programs installed end up in the /usr/bin and /usr/sbin folders.
<arcade_> You'll probably end up having to reinstall actual programs.
<UU97> @arcade_ I see, ok thanks ... is there a way then to determine what individual programs I have added over the months?
<TJ-> UU97: you'd have to reinstall, can you not just reinstall the packages?
<DiecastMessiah> if you install with apt there are logs you can check a history of all ya installed..
<TJ-> UU97: it's possible to use 'debfoster --keepers" to get a list of all the top-level packages installed, so you can reinstall with the same set. That doesn't help with any system-wide configuration values though
<UU97> Sure TJ, but honestly -- I do not rememeber every obscure package that I have installed ... so I wouldn't know until I try to do something or run something and it didn't work.... as certainly I do not know everything i have installed.
<arcade_> UU97 try this command. for app in /usr/share/applications/*.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop; do app="${app##/*/}"; echo "${app::-8}"; done
<TJ-> UU97: right, so "sudo apt install debfoster; sudo debfoster -q; debfoster --show-keepers" will list all the top-level packages required to duplicate the install
<arcade_> UU97 that will list them all out, you'd have to substitute the carriage returns for spaces if you were going to do an apt install on them all, but it's pretty close to what you want!
<arcade_> TJ's may be better
<UU97>   ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop; do app="${app##/*/}"; echo "${app::-8}"; done
<UU97> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<DiecastMessiah> would have have to make a new partation for home as well if he wants to keep the files in there?
<DiecastMessiah> would he^
<TJ-> debfoster --show-keepers is better than using "dpkg --get-selections" because get-selections lists /all/ libraries - and their versions may have changed. By using just the list of keepers their declared dependencies are automatically pulled in with no problems
<arcade_> that's pretty neat
<TJ-> On a reinstall shouldn't need to touch /home/ file-system - but *will* need to re-add the user with the same uid/gid values to have it work
<UU97> Ahh ty TJ, I would not have thought to check the uid/gid.
<akik> TJ-: is there a command to show packages installed after the initial install?
<UU97> TJ, debfoster seems perfect! Ty.  How would you recommend I use the data from it after the reinstall ?
<zetheroo> diskin:  ah ok
<pragomer> I switched from debian9 to ubuntu 17.10 and i got an error message "mount error(95": Operation not supported. Refer to the mount.cifs manpage
<aussie32> does mirc still exist?
<pragomer> when trying to mount my synology nas. I have cifs-utils installed and I use the same fstab-entry like I used under debian:
<pragomer> https://pastebin.com/tXTiGHR6
<pragomer> any ideas whats wrong here?
<DiecastMessiah> aussie32: yes but it a windows program
<sasho199> hateball: After the process was done I rebooted, but now it does not work with the standard or the older kernel, I get the following error on a black screen: Coudn't get size: 0x8000000000000e MODSIGN Coudn't get UEFI db list Couldn't get 0x8000000000000e
<nmrp3> my USB subsystem periodically crashes out - I loose all my USB peripherals
<nmrp3> is there any particular log I should look in to get a hint about exactly what is failing?
<nmrp3> or any command I can type to get it to refresh the USB subsystem?
<BillD73> anyone ran Ubuntu on a Micro$oft Surface? What was your experience? wife is tired of the window$ RT 8.1 but she seems to like 16.04 default install on our main PC
<pragomer> got the solution: had to add version=1.0 to fstab because 17.10 seems to use a newer version
<hateball> sasho199: are you using a dualboot maybe? with uefi?
<hateball> sasho199: with secure boot that
<sasho199> hateball: I have only Ubuntu 17.10 installed and its in uefi mode I think
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> sasho199: are you able to boot into any working kernel at all?
<hateball> sasho199: could try manually disabling the signing validation
<sasho199> hateball: I tried both that are not recovery mode and they dont work
<sasho199> hateball: What is signing validation?
<hateball> sasho199: a secure boot thing, to validate that modules have not been tempered with. and that needs to be disabled for nvidia driver to work
<sasho199> hateball: What should I do?
<hateball> sasho199: you should be able to get into recovery mode tho and run "sudo mokutil --disable-validation"
<hateball> sasho199: I am trying to find a nice writeup about it... but it's such a terrible thing to start with
<hateball> sasho199: https://askubuntu.com/questions/843656/is-it-safe-to-disable-secure-boot/843678#843678
<BillD73> UU97: thx  I did some reading, not possible on the RT
<sasho199> hateball: Ok so recovery mode and run "sudo mokutil --disable-validation"?
<iskorptix> hello
<hateball> sasho199: yep
<iskorptix> after boot my /etc/resolv.conf file sets dns nameserver to 127.0.0.53 , where I can change setting and set custom dns on boot ?
<hateball> sasho199: it tells you it disables secure boot but that is only in the shim so it has no impact even if you were to dualboot
<sasho199> hateball: I get the recovery menu what should I choose?
<hateball> sasho199: should have a root shell option
<apteryx_> Hello! When will the automatic package import last happen for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<sasho199> hateball: Drop to root shell option?
<hateball> sasho199: yea
<apteryx_> (from Debian Unstable, if that link is correct: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LTS).
<sasho199> hateball: Ok I ran it.
<hateball> sasho199: I guess try rebooting a normal kernel again
<sasho199> hateball: How should I turn off the computer?
<hateball> sasho199: oh, "sudo reboot" :)
<hateball> or well, you're root, so simply reboot would do
<rollingubuntu> hello!
<rollingubuntu> How can I send files via bluetooth in 17.10 ?
<sasho199> hateball: I get the same problem as I described earlier.
<rollingubuntu> (I managed to connect to the phone, just that there is no option to send files...)
<hateball> sasho199: ugh... I am starting to run out of ideas
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'd like to launch multiple instances of apache2 on my ubuntu-lts64 system (16.04). I've seen an example on another system which pleases me (a centos7 system) where all instances are made from a /usr/lib/systemd/system/httpd@.service
<vfw> geodb27: Can you explain why you need multiple instances of httpd running?
<geodb27> This folder doesn't exist on ubuntu, so, my question is : what would be the best practice on an ubuntu system to create such templates-based systemd unit ?
<geodb27> vfw: I need one apache2 per user, each listening on separate port, so as to isolate one from another.
<vfw> geodb27: (there may be another way to accomplish your end goal)
<vfw> geodb27:  Can you add more details that explains your end goal?
<geodb27> This is not in a "pure" ubuntu system (the final destination will be a lxd-container, ubuntu format, but it remains the same.
<vfw> geodb27: Are you sure you need to listen on more than one port?
<geodb27> vfw: what other solution can you advice so as to have one apache2 process only serve the files the user that runs the apache instance can access, isolated from the files belonging to another user ?
<geodb27> This could be made, years ago with suPhp, for example, but it is not maintained anymore.
<leftyfb> geodb27: vhosts
<rollingubuntu> anyone please? I am unable to send files via bluetooth in ubuntu17.10
<wonderwhy> wouldn't it be possible to run each apache in its own chroot?
<leftyfb> geodb27: user1.yourdomain.com , user2.yourdomain.com
<sasho199> hateball: Could this be related: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2380700
<hateball> sasho199: sure could
<hateball> sasho199: do you have secure boot enabled?
<vfw> geodb27: Apache, by defautl, follows symlinks.  So you just create different users for each site, (or batches of sites).
<geodb27> To be more specific : I have a frontent machine that handles the requests (http://domain.tld/xxx) with xxx related to some users. If I go to http://domain.tld/user1, the machine forwards the request (ProxyPass) to my lxd container (http://lxc-container.localhost/user1) and I want the apache process that serves user1 files (inside the container) not to be the same as the one that would serve the files belonging to user2
<rollingubuntu> this is the page explaining plain-simple how to send files via bluetooth, however, for me, I can see my device, can receive files from, just that I am unable to send to it from my PC... https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-send-file.html
<sasho199> hateball: Didn't I just disable that with that command in recovery mode?
<leftyfb> geodb27: why do you need the process separate?
<leftyfb> geodb27: regardless, if that's the case, I would just put each site/user into an LXD or docker container
<geodb27> leftyfb: we have had issues in the past (before I ended where I am now) and we had some escalation that occured, where an apache process could get to some places where it shouldn't and crashed many sites.
<geodb27> I won't create 2000 lxd containers on my machine leftyfb :D
<rollingubuntu> hey guys... any tips?
<JFox762> hey guys,... I'm just wondering, how do I find out what Com port a given USB port is?
<geodb27> rollingubuntu: what dm do you use ? Under kde, it is quite straightforward...
<leftyfb> geodb27: you never mentioned this type of scale
<leftyfb> geodb27: I would really suggest vhosts in this case
<rollingubuntu> geodb27: I use gnome
<geodb27> leftyfb: I know :-) That's why I only asked on the best practice to create instanciated apache2 system unit files on ubuntu :-)
<vfw> geodb27: Let's say your DocumentRoot is /srv/http and you have users joe and fred.  In joe and fred, you have /home/joe/www and /home/fred/www  and ftp jails ftp users to the www directory.  You create symlinks in /srv/http for joe and fred's www directory.
<leftyfb> geodb27: creating separate systemd unit files is easy. Pretty close to what you posted above. But the location in ubuntu is /etc/systemd/system/
<leftyfb> vfw: vhosts is the better solution there
<vfw> geodb27: ln -s /home/joe/www /srv/http/site1 ; ln -s /home/fred/http/site2
<leftyfb> vfw: symlinks for website is a hack and can lead to permission issues
<jink> Everything can lead to permission issues, unless you host them on separate containers or jails or whatever.
<leftyfb> jink: containers is a completely different ballgame
<JFox762> hey guys,... I'm just wondering, how do I find out what Com port a given USB port is?
<vfw> leftyfb: They both work just fine.  The symlink method is just fine, it is easy and it is not a hack and does not lead to permissions issues.  (Try it, you'll like it.)
<rollingubuntu> oh my... I got it now... the pairing process went very fast and the desktop did not finalise the pairing properly, so my phone appeard only as "phone" in the list; I disconnected ("forgot" the connection on my phone, as there was no suck option on the desktop) and reconnected and now it works...
<geodb27> vfw: and, provided joe and fred belong to the group apache user's belongs to, then, let's say that joe has a php script that reads "unlink($_GET['path']);" then if I go to http://mydomain.tld/joe/script.php?path=/srv/http/fred/*, I delete all of fred's files...
<vfw> geodb27: No.
<leftyfb> vfw: I've been doing web hosting for about 20 years. I used to work for the largest shared hosting company in the world. I have a little experience with symlinks
<jink> vfw: As long as you run the sites on the same server, any php script can read any other site.
<geodb27> rollingubuntu: great to read that you solved your problem :-)
<jink> geodb27: Only if you have everything owned by www-data or 777, but you shouldn't do that.
<vfw> Ok, I agree, there are different ways to do it.  I just thought I would explain the easiest way.
<geodb27> jink: that's why I wrote : " and, provided joe and fred belong to the group apache user's belongs to,(...)"
<jink> Yeah, don't do that.
<JFox762> How do I find out which serial port I'm using?
<JFox762> or rather what Com port my USB port is
<leftyfb> JFox762: if the usb device you're plugging in is in fact a serial device, then as soon as you plug it in, open a terminal and type "dmesg". Toward the end you should see the device being enumerated as /dev/ttyUSB0 or similar.
<rollingubuntu> geodb27: yeah... such a thing...
<JFox762> im using a USB to Serial adapter to connect to a Cisco router
<JFox762> Trying to connect to it using Putty, and I just need to know what Com port to use
<giaocmo901010> hello
<giaocmo901010> !list
<ubottu> giaocmo901010: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<leftyfb> JFox762: I just told you how to find it
<JFox762> ok let me try
<noob_on_rails> hey all , i think i really f*ed up somehow , i get error Gave up waiting for root device...
<JFox762> ok so I did the dmesg... and after connecting it and disconnecting it a couple of times I found this
<noob_on_rails> when im trying to boot
<JFox762> [132170.994844] usb 3-1: ch341-uart converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<JFox762> so it seems ch341-uart converter is the device... Is ttyUSB0 the COM port #?
<geodb27> Anyway, thanks all for your help. Heading for my apache2@.service right now :-)
<JFox762> leftyfb
<noob_on_rails> if anyone has any idea , i'd greatly appreciate it , problem came out of the blue
<noob_on_rails> only thing i can think of , is that a Windows software i was using called Acronis (for backups/restores) maybe messed up something..
<tier5> gafsdasd
<hateball> sasho199: no that command only turns of the secure boot stuff in the grub shim. which is supposed to work. but according to the post you linked then maybe unless it is actually turned off in in BIOS/UEFI it wont work anyway
<akik> noob_on_rails: you might have some more information if you boot the ubuntu live session and try to fix the problem from there
<CyberZaZa> hij
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<noob_on_rails> ok
<akik> noob_on_rails: did you modify the linux partition with acronis?
<noob_on_rails> nono , nothing
<noob_on_rails> i just booted again into windows ,and there shouldn't be any data loss
<sasho199> hateball: So that command that I wrote did not do anything? Do I understand correctly?
<noob_on_rails> As acronis states 84gb of 96 used and labeled as Ext4 partition
<JFox762> leftyb?
<akik> noob_on_rails: which boot loader do you use? grub?
<noob_on_rails> yes grub
<noob_on_rails> gparted in the live cd can see /dev/sda1 as ext4 83/95gb used
<noob_on_rails> swap looks ok too
<noob_on_rails> do you think it can be a grub error? , it lists all boot options correctly tho ( i still can boot into windows via grub menu )
<akik> noob_on_rails: open a terminal
<noob_on_rails> ok
<hateball> sasho199: oh it did something, like I said it turns off the module validiton in the bootloader shim. but the error you are getting a different issue, just like in the post you linked
<hateball> sasho199: and if you dont dualboot, or for some other reason think you need secure boot, you can go into bios and try disabling it
<akik> noob_on_rails: 1) sudo -i 2) for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do mount -B $i /mnt$i; done 3) chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<akik> noob_on_rails: oh sorry wait
<akik> noob_on_rails: 0) is mount the partition that has your root fs into /mnt
<sasho199> hateball: I think I might need to install Windows again because Im having many problems with Ubuntu and its slowing down my work. Is it safe to install it currently with that command that I ran?
<noob_on_rails> akik: if i fdisk -l , my ubuntu is @ /dev/sda1
<akik> noob_on_rails: so: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<noob_on_rails> ok
<akik> noob_on_rails: do you have a separate /boot ?
<noob_on_rails> ok , mounted
<noob_on_rails> going to run the loop now
<akik> noob_on_rails: also; do you boot in uefi mode or non-uefi mode?
<noob_on_rails> akik: i can't recall atm , but everything was working 2 days before
<akik> noob_on_rails: check if you see /sys/firmware/efi
<hateball> sasho199: again, mokutil only affects linux. it has no effect on the actual secure boot/bios/otherOS
<noob_on_rails> ok
<noob_on_rails> akik:  inside sudo -i , i can browse the directory yes
<akik> noob_on_rails: did you run the for loop?
<noob_on_rails> oh not yet , i thought i should do something with the efi we mentioned
<noob_on_rails> 1 sec to run
<sasho199> hateball: Is there anything I can do to make my Ubuntu run, or should I just wait for 18.04?
<noob_on_rails> akik: all run
<akik> noob_on_rails: do you have a separate /boot? do you see anything in /sys/firmware/efi ?
<noob_on_rails> no separate /boot , inside sys/firmware/efi i have : config_table , efivars / fw_platform_size , fw_vendor , runtime , runtime-map , systab , vars
<akik> noob_on_rails: did you get any error when you mounted /dev/sda1 ?
<noob_on_rails> no
<noob_on_rails> also loop took like no time
<akik> noob_on_rails: ok after running the for loop, run: chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<noob_on_rails> which could be strange , but i hope not :)
<noob_on_rails> yep , did that too!
<akik> noob_on_rails: if there's no output, then it worked :)
<noob_on_rails> all 0 -> 3 steps ran
<arbas> hello
<noob_on_rails> oh , fingers crossed mate
<noob_on_rails> reboot ?
<akik> noob_on_rails: inside the chroot: grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --boot-directory=/boot --target=x86_64-efi
<noob_on_rails> u mean inside sudo -i ?
<noob_on_rails> oh , inside /mnt?
<akik> noob_on_rails: inside the chroot /mnt
<akik> noob_on_rails: also double check that /etc/fstab in the chroot has the correct UUID for /
<imestin> hi
<akik> noob_on_rails: you can see it with: sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<noob_on_rails> umm
<noob_on_rails> ok 1 sec
<brunosfer> Hi guys! I installed bluez in Ubuntu Core Snappy and I'm having this problem:
<brunosfer> bluez.sdptool browse local
<brunosfer> Failed to connect to SDP server on FF:FF:FF:00:00:00: No such file or directory
<akik> noob_on_rails: you can also check that the UUID matches in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<noob_on_rails> i don't really get the "inside chroot"
<noob_on_rails> should i just cd to /mnt?
<brunosfer> Does anyone knows how can I solve this issue?
<akik> noob_on_rails: when you run chroot, it changes the "view" to another place
<noob_on_rails> inside sudo -i , /etc/fstab doesn't mention the UUID from blkid
<noob_on_rails> oh
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<akik> noob_on_rails: can you paste the /etc/fstab from the chroot?
<noob_on_rails> chroot should be ran , outside sudo -i  right?
<noob_on_rails> as step 0
<akik> noob_on_rails: no
<noob_on_rails> oh ok
<akik> noob_on_rails: after running the sudo -i so that you become root
<noob_on_rails> ok inside chroot now
<noob_on_rails> lets see fstab
<imestin> we recently bought a HP M12W printer. it's not compatible with hplip. is there a way to get it work
<imestin> ?
<noob_on_rails> hmmm
<noob_on_rails> interesting
<noob_on_rails> inside chroot , blkid hangs for a bit , then gives sudo : unable to resolve host ubuntu: Connection timed out
<noob_on_rails> but right after , it gives the sda1 id
<akik> noob_on_rails: ok run the blkid from outside the chroot
<noob_on_rails> ok
<akik> noob_on_rails: it is essentially the same sda1 device that you want to use
<noob_on_rails> yes that's true
<noob_on_rails> ok let me figure a way to paste the fstab
<Mathisen> imestin, you can install it using other model with HPLIP and change when it gets suported
<noob_on_rails> 1 sec
<noob_on_rails> cause Gigabyte ethernet just sux :)
<Mathisen> imestin, https://askubuntu.com/questions/900272/laserjet-pro-m12w
<leftyfb> JFox762: yes
<Mathisen> noob_on_rails, cat /etc/fstab | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<pnwise> Does anyone knows how to find only zero or non-zeroed sectors? The goal is to zero only sectors that are not. I don't want to run dd on the whole thing
<imestin> @Mathisen how can i select other model? i couldn't find it
<noob_on_rails> akik: https://gist.github.com/frcake/9a15a2601b2fd84609020bbd7cd200ef
<noob_on_rails> Mathisen: i would but the computer needs a driver replacement for the ethernet driver...
<akik> noob_on_rails: does it match the sudo blkid /dev/sda1 output?
<noob_on_rails> which is a major pita anytime i use a live CD
<noob_on_rails> ah yea sec
<hateball> sasho199: at this point, I'd do a clean install of 18.04. All you *should* need to do is use nomodeset the first live-boot + next run, then install nvidia driver from the regular software updater. no need to use a PPA or anything
<akik> noob_on_rails: also check that the uuid matches in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<qswz> is there here a guru about brightness and X11? I switch to a new laptop, with a better screen and stuff, max_brightness is higher, annoying because the night I do xbacklight -set 1 (minimum) and now it's still too bright
<noob_on_rails> the first UUID mentioned in fstab , is the same as blkid /dev/sda1
<noob_on_rails> i hope that's what we're looking fore
<akik> noob_on_rails: e.g. root=UUID=772e656d-c347-406f-8260-eaedddbb048d
<noob_on_rails> did you see the fstab i pasted?
<akik> noob_on_rails: yes
<noob_on_rails> ok so the first line is the root right ?
<akik> UUID=33edb702-d055-4eea-9fa2-15a6671fb145 /
<noob_on_rails> yes
<akik> noob_on_rails: you should see it when you run: grep UUID=33edb702-d055-4eea-9fa2-15a6671fb145 /boot/grub/grub.cfg (inside the chroot)
<sasho199> hateball: Should I wait for the official release, can I try the current(alpha I think)? If yes, where can I download an iso so I can make a flash drive?
<akik> noob_on_rails: or inspect visually the whole file
<noob_on_rails> blkid answers /dev/sda1: UUID="33edb702-....." TYPE="ext4" PTTYPE="dos" PARTUUID="ebce2fc3-01"
<hateball> sasho199: image here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and support in #ubuntu+1
<noob_on_rails> hm ok let me run that
<sasho199> hateball: Thank you, have a nice day!
<akik> noob_on_rails: hold on, your previous blkid command return PTTYPE="dos". you're not using a gpt partition table?
<redashu> #kubernetes
<noob_on_rails> could this be messed up by Acronis ?
<akik> noob_on_rails: i'm not sure if it works or doesn't work together with uefi
<noob_on_rails> hmmm
<akik> noob_on_rails: it's just i've seen that if you're using uefi, it's usually together with gpt
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<noob_on_rails> yea i see what u mean
<noob_on_rails> any way i can change that ? , if it's a "hard" setting
<noob_on_rails> it should work , as it did before
<akik> noob_on_rails: you could also run: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda (outside the chroot)
<noob_on_rails> akik: yes fdisk shows /dev/sda1 and swap
<akik> noob_on_rails: what does it say for disklabel?
<noob_on_rails> Disklabeltype=dos
<akik> noob_on_rails: you know, for uefi boot, there should be a efi system partition /boot/efi (a fat32 partition)
<noob_on_rails> ummm , im a bit stupid when it comes to these stuff
<noob_on_rails> do you want me to reboot and check my bios ?
<akik> noob_on_rails: i think that your ubuntu setup was done for mbr/bios setup, and not for uefi
<noob_on_rails> ummm
<akik> noob_on_rails: and when you booted the live session you booted that in uefi mode
<noob_on_rails> well , whatever it was , it was working 2 days before
<noob_on_rails> akik:  how can i know in what mode i booted :O
<akik> noob_on_rails: do you still have the chroot running?
<noob_on_rails> yes chroot up
<akik> noob_on_rails: if you see /sys/firmware/efi it's a uefi mode boot
<noob_on_rails> oh
<noob_on_rails> yes , it's there
<akik> noob_on_rails: try booting the live session again, but in mbr/bios mode (non-uefi)
<akik> noob_on_rails: if you didn't ask acronis to change the partition table, i'm pretty sure it didn't do it by itself
<noob_on_rails> um , im quite sceptical abou the way acronis indexes the disks , and what it does when you reboot (because acronis asks so)
<noob_on_rails> akik: in my boot mode (BIOS) i have UEFI and Legacy
<akik> noob_on_rails: legacy
<noob_on_rails> i mean , the option i have _should_ support both , but w/e ill change it to legacy only
<chalcedony> how do i get my husband's ubuntu 16.04 back to the login screen with the password, and with cairo-dock working? apparently some update messed it up, and it's defaulting to something else that he doesn't like.
<noob_on_rails> akik: same stuff :(
<akik> noob_on_rails: you booted the live session in legacy mode now?
<noob_on_rails> could gparted help with the dos -> gpt?
<noob_on_rails> oh sry , i tried booting the actual
<akik> noob_on_rails: let's try to do it once more
<noob_on_rails> let me put the session
<akik> noob_on_rails: i made the wrong conclusion that you use uefi
<noob_on_rails> why is that
<qswz> xbacklight anyone?
<noob_on_rails> well , i never fiddled with any of these settings
<qswz> I want xbacklight -set 0.2
<akik> noob_on_rails: because you have mbr partition table but you booted the live session in uefi mode
<noob_on_rails> i just default installed ubuntu way back
<qswz> how can I do that?
<tinloaf> I've tried to install GCC 7 by installing the "gcc-7" package from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test on my 16.04 LTS. I do have a /usr/bin/gcc-7, however no /usr/bin/g++-7. Am I missing something?
<qswz> please, it would save my eyes
<noob_on_rails> way back , meaning , 16.04 version
<noob_on_rails> ok inside the live session , legacy mode on BIOS
<tinloaf> D'Oh. Obviously I should install g++-7.
<noob_on_rails> akik: gparted has some nice tricks
<qswz> guys just a simple question
<akik> noob_on_rails: 0) sudo -i 1) mount /dev/sda1 /mnt 2) for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do mount -B $i /mnt$i; done 3) chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<qswz> in my /usr/share/X11/xorg..
<noob_on_rails> ok
<qswz> I see amdgpu driver, and radeon
<qswz> are those used for backlight?
<qswz> bacisally what manages backlight? I've a i5 and radeon graphics
<qswz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04 I was copying stuff usinf driver: intel, I guess I need something different
<noob_on_rails> akik:  ok inside again
<qswz> since I don't have an intel gpu, right?
<akik> noob_on_rails: try running now: grub-install /dev/sda
<qswz> it was not working anyway with intel driver in conf
<akik> noob_on_rails: that tries to modify the grub code in the mbr of /dev/sda
<akik> noob_on_rails: you can also double (triple) check the uuid seen in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<noob_on_rails> grub.cfg doesnt say much , and it's hard to cat it
<noob_on_rails> gedit doesnt even work on it
<noob_on_rails> i mean grub has lines of code
<noob_on_rails> but didnt see UUID
<noob_on_rails> maybe ill c/p the content
<noob_on_rails> ok
<noob_on_rails> akik: /dev/sda , or /dev/sda1 ?
<akik> noob_on_rails: egrep linux.*root= /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<akik> noob_on_rails: /dev/sda
<noob_on_rails> ok , grub said all good
<Neo4> :)
<noob_on_rails> let me see fstab
<Amis> Hello! Is it possible to acquire the ttf-mscorefonts-installer as an offline installer? I just can't download the fonts from sourceforge with apt and it's driving me nuts.
<noob_on_rails> akik egrep returns some root= /dev/\Device\HarddiskVolume1 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<noob_on_rails> wth O_O
<akik> noob_on_rails: i think you just found your problem :)
<noob_on_rails> lol
<noob_on_rails> whats that thing
<akik> noob_on_rails: looks like a windows path for disk
<noob_on_rails> yes it does
<noob_on_rails> so , grub is affected
<akik> noob_on_rails: should be something like: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-32-generic root=UUID=772e656d-c347-406f-8260-eaedddbb048d
<noob_on_rails> yea ,
<noob_on_rails> well it could be whatever but not backslash characters , windows pathstyle
<hateball> Amis: are you on 16.04 ?
<Amis> hateball, yea
<noob_on_rails> akik: so how should i go on about fixing that ?
<Amis> It's the "Protocol "http" not supported or disabled in libcurl" kinda of bug as I found on the net
<noob_on_rails> classic grub restoration steps ?
<Amis> But I don't really know a way around it
<akik> noob_on_rails: you can try modifying the grub.cfg for your uuid and try a reboot
<noob_on_rails> haha , hacky , let's hope
<akik> noob_on_rails: actually run update-grub
<akik> noob_on_rails: if the uuid is correct in fstab, that should fix it
<noob_on_rails> i only change the UUID right? i keep the weird "ro quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<noob_on_rails> ?
<akik> noob_on_rails: no just run "update-grub" in the chroot
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<hateball> Amis: so not this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.6ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,Fix released]
<akik> noob_on_rails: it'll recreate the grub.cfg
<noob_on_rails> oh looks cool now
<noob_on_rails> i think it's time to reboot
<hateball> Amis: where the urls that the installer points to are broken. you can as per the first post use the debian package as a workaround
<noob_on_rails> akik: reboot ?
<akik> noob_on_rails: yes
<noob_on_rails> cool
<noob_on_rails> stay legacy or revert to what it was?
<akik> noob_on_rails: it's quite a mystery how that path got so mangled up. i blame acronis
<akik> noob_on_rails: legacy yea
<noob_on_rails> ok
<dbagm> Hi, is there any detailed tutorial on how to calibrate a touch screen on Ubuntu 16.04? I tried using xinput calibrator, but it did nothing, I assume I should use it, but maybe with the flags Ubuntu expects... any help? TIA
<noob_on_rails> woot
<noob_on_rails> akik: pretty much saved me 2 days of setup
<noob_on_rails> can't thank you enough for that
<akik> noob_on_rails: nice!
<noob_on_rails> you
<noob_on_rails> you're the best big big thanks! :D
<akik> noob_on_rails: i try :)
<noob_on_rails> hehe
<eflakey> hi, is it ok if i make my passport a bootable linux distro and go with that?
<Amis> Well, the debian package worked (thanks hateball ). Strange that it's a bug from 2016 and still reoccuring.
<eflakey> guess i'll try it out and see
<hateball> Amis: so it goes
<jair> hello team, we are having an issue with ubuntu 17.10 running in a brand new DELL R440 the server after a few hours start increasing the memory until it crashes
<xerron> hola
<xerron> estoy aprendiendo a usar esto
<nicomach1s> !es | xerron
<ubottu> xerron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nacc> jair: fully up to date?
<xerron> I love ubuntu
<xerron> thank you
<xerron> how exit
<Bray90820|2> test
<hateball> jair: do you know what process does this?
<jair> hello nacc here is the first screenshot > https://ibb.co/nsMKkx second after a few hours https://ibb.co/hopddH and then here is when it crashed > https://ibb.co/g3SaQx
<jair> nacc: let me check but it looks like there are just a few updates available
<jair> hateball: looks like systemd
<jair> :(
<jair> hateball: > see the screenshots
<jair> hateball: https://ibb.co/nsMKkx
<jair> https://ibb.co/hopddH
<jair> https://ibb.co/g3SaQx
<jair> sorry about the repetitive information
<eflakey> hi, how do i partition my passport for an ubuntu 17.01 desktop installation/root partition?
<eflakey> currently it's ntfs
<jair> nacc: looks like it is currently eating almost 8GB
<jair> nacc: and the server is just used as router for our internet connection
<jair> no running lxd/lxc nor snaps
<Bray90820_> Can someone ping meso I can test my notifications
<eflakey> should i just create a root and then add an ext4 partition? if so how big should the root and ext4 partitions be?
<jair> nacc: there are actually 7 updates and all 7 are security updates
<hateball> jair: uh.. according your screenshots it's running a ton of containers tho
<jair> so I also understand, why people is installing 17.10 in a production server firewall, it is because the 17.10 supported the RAID controller for 16.04 LTS we needed to do some backports weird stuff I believe
<jair> hateball: nope
<jair> believe me
<hateball> well something is spawning those lxcfs instances
<jair> hateball: https://lbb.co/d9jmyH
<jair> hateball: you can see I run the lxc commands to list images and containers
<jair> we have nothing of that running at the moment
<eflakey> how big should i make the root and ext4 partition on a 300Gb passport usb drive?
<jair> it is not confirgured
<die7> Hi, I have issues with Ubuntu 16.04 and spacewalk..anyone familiar with it?
<vfw> jair: "Oops, it doesn't look like this page exists"
<eflakey> so like 128Gb for root, 44Gb for swap, and 128Gb for home ?
<amazoniantoad> I keep losing my internet after a particular step while trying to install xen using the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<eflakey> i'll prob sudo install alot of crap btw
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me fix this problem?
<sasho199> Hello everyone, I would like to install 18.04 but Im not sure if I can since my processor is made by intel. This is the link that was given to me by hateball: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<amazoniantoad> wart
<amazoniantoad> wat*
<amazoniantoad> Why wouldn't you be able to install?
<sasho199> amazoniantoad: It is written "Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the i386 images instead." I am not familiar with processor architechtures so I wanted to ask here.
<amazoniantoad> I see, why are you installing daily?
<hateball> amazoniantoad: he was having issues (nvidia/uefi) with 17.10 that lead to reinstalling, and he asked about trying 18.04
<sasho199> amazoniantoad: I decided to try 18.04 because my hardware is new and 17.10 has many problems, mainly my nvidia videocard.
<nicomach1s> sasho199: 18.04 has not been released yet and is not supported in this channel.
<nicomach1s> sasho199: if you insist on installing 18.04, please use #ubuntu+1 for support.
<sasho199> nicomach1s: You are right, I just forgot to write the +1
<hateball> sasho199: amd64 just means 64-bit in this context. and I also mentioned #ubuntu+1 to you for support with 18.04 itself :)
<amazoniantoad> sasho199 odds are that installing daily will introduce more problems. What issues were you having with nvidia?
<nicomachus> hateball amazoniantoad: not related to this channel, let's drop it.
<amazoniantoad> Sorry
<sasho199> amazoniantoad: It was related since I was running 17.10
<amazoniantoad> nicomachus is an issue with xen related to this channel? I keep losing internet after modifying my interfaces file
<nicomachus> amazoniantoad: this channel is ubuntu support, so yes.
<amazoniantoad> nicomachus sweet thanks
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me unbreak my interfaces file? I am trying to modify it for xen
<Bray90820_> Can someone ping meso I can test my notifications
<sasho199> hateball: I reinstalled 17.10(currently on it) and did not specify a network so no updates were installed. Currently I see no problems and I did not have to add any parameters.
<jalexray> 2
<hateball> sasho199: well then you're all good
<amazoniantoad> bray90820 i sent a ping
<hateball> sasho199: if you intend to play any games on the machine, you will however at some point want to use the nvidia gpu with the nvidia binary
<sasho199> hateball: I also did not install any 3rd party software, which would probably explain why I can boot, whereas on my previous install I could not. I think one of the 3rd party software was the driver causing the issues.
<amazoniantoad> That happens
<hateball> sasho199: so what kernel driver do you have now? "lspci -k |grep -A 3 VGA"
<hateball> for the GPU
<lordcirth_work> !paste | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordcirth_work> If you paste your /etc/network/interfaces we can take a look
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work thanks
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work what's the command to auto paste from terminal?
<amazoniantoad> this is going to be tricky for me
<lordcirth_work> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<sasho199> hateball: The terminal does not work for some reason. I write th command and then Enter and it does not do anything.
<lordcirth_work> sasho199, does it print a new prompt?
<hateball> sasho199: you can also just do "lspci -k" and manually locate the VGA section
<sasho199> lordcirth_work: I dont know what that means, but Its currently acting as a text editor.
<sasho199> hateball: No commands work. How do I submit a command? Before I just pressed enter. Now when I press enter it goes to a new line.
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work it is going to be a sec because the internet is down on the machine. having to remove what changes i made and reboot
<hateball> sasho199: uh... that sounds quite broken. you should only need to press enter, yes
<sasho199> hateball: Ok. Only lspci does not work.
<hateball> sasho199: how about a simple "ls" ? does that return anything?
<sasho199> hateball: It brakes it when I write it. Before writing it I can open firefox through it for example and it acts normally.
<target_> hey everyone
<target_> I have a question
<hateball> sasho199: since it's a fresh install I suppose make sure you have an internet connection and apply the latest updates, see if that magically fixes it
<sasho199> hateball: ls returns something. If I try to close the terminal after writing lspci it tells me that a process is running asking me if I want to kill it.
<target_> can I choose the encrypt my home folder in the installation menu even if I didn't make a home partition?
<hateball> sasho199: since... you should really be able to run that command
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work paste.ubuntu.com/p/VNv6PVqqWw
<hateball> sasho199: well just kill the terminal I guess
<sasho199> hateball: How do I update?
<sasho199> hateball: But I expect the latest update to brake the system, because thats what happened last time.
<target_> I know I may sound inpatient but can anyone please answer my question?
<hateball> sasho199: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ioria> target_, you encrypt your home directory with ecryptfs, not with luks
<target_> so I can pick that option even if I didn't create a separate /home partition?
<sasho199> hateball: Ok currently updating.
<ioria> target_, yes, and you can also encrypt you Home even after the install
<target_> thx ioria
<ioria> ok
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work the instructions i'm following are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<hateball> sasho199: since you never checked any box to install 3rd party stuff or nvidia driver I dont think you should have any problems now, your system is either running on intel driver or nouveau, both provided in the kernel
<Epx998> I am running the server version, installed ubuntu-desktop, all I get is a background, no menu or icons.  Is there a config file that didnt get deployed maybe?
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work I'm at the part where you modify the interfaces file after disabling the network manager serrvice
<ioria> Epx998, are you in text mode atm ?
<Epx998> ioria: yes
<ioria> Epx998, 16.04 server ?
<Epx998> ioria: yeah, i set the run level to 5, i dropped down to the cli tho to get here.
<Epx998> ub 16.04
<ioria> Epx998, sudo service lightdm restart
<Epx998> i didnt see that service listed, sec
<sasho199> hateball: That makes sense, shame though because I wanted to have a strong video card for 3d rendering(maybe games). I will probably install Windows again if I need it. Will try the new release when it launches officially.
<hateball> sasho199: I dont see any reason why we cant get it running on your current system either. Like I said, I dont know what guides you followed when you tried it the first time
<Epx998>  im getting errrors, let me set run level 3 and try
<hateball> sasho199: because there should be very little to it, should only need to enable the nvidia driver in the software updater and it should magically install itself. Unless you have secure boot setup, in which case we could try running mokutil first
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work It seems to successfully enable the xenbr0 bridge as well
<jair> hello vfw
<sasho199> hateball: Ok I would try again. I have to restart now because of the updates.
<laurus> Does anyone know a simple way to convert a PDF that has filled-out form fields to a PDF that is exactly the same but where everything is just an image?
<jair> sorry I believe the link is >> https://ibb.co/d9jmyH
<jair> vfw: >> https://ibb.co/d9jmyH
<nacc> jair: so ... did you try installing the updates?
<jair> nacc: come on... 7 updates related to security
<laurus> This is off-topic to Emacs, but does anyone know a simple way to convert a PDF that has filled-out form fields to a PDF that is exactly the same but where everything is just an image?
<jair> nacc: that will be solution
<laurus> (wrong channel sorry)
<jair> I doubt it
<ioria> jair, current kern for artful is 4.13.0.32 you have -21
<nacc> jair: ... seriouslY?
<nacc> jair: i'm sorry, but I don't understand what you are basing that on.
<nacc> jair: OOM regression could be a security fix
<jair> nacc: I apologize for my igonrance
<jair> ioria: huh? I am sorry you are asking me or telling me?
<ioria> jair,  telling you
<sasho199> hateball: Something weird that happened both reboots - after the install and now. Some text appeared: Firmware updater starting Firmware updater started[OK] and more like that one but different it is a different thing that is starting. After those lines show I have to force my computer to shut down because it wont do anything. Is that to be expected?
<nacc> jair: in any case, it's always good to test with the updates applied, as old, possibly broken packages are, sort of by definition, unsupported
<nonix4> How to access windows hidden by pressing numlock? I see processes in them still in ps so they didn't just die...
<jair> nacc: ok
<ioria> jair,  uname -r ; and idk if relevant the R440 page says only LTS is supported
<nacc> nonix4: by pressing numlock? what are you referring to?
<ioria> jair,  http://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/povw/poweredge-r440
<jair> ahhh checking
<jair> ioria: and I see what you mean about the kernel
<ioria> ok
<hateball> sasho199: does not sound like it should be expected, no. but do you have a running system now?
<sasho199> hateball: Yes no other problems appear.
<sasho199> hateball: It just seems like some data might get corrupted if I force my computer to turn of after lines like that appear.
<hateball> sasho199: go into the software updater and see if there's intel microcode to be installed, could be some bug that gets fixed by that
<jair> ioria: thank you very much! checking
<nonix4> nacc: prolly some unity bug... if I have any window focused while pressing numlock, it'll go hiding somewhere...
<ioria> jair,  ok
<hateball> sasho199: well it's certainly not ideal to not power off clean but with ext4 you are generally fine as long as it isnt during an upgrade or something
<nacc> nonix4: ok, i don't have unity handy, so I don't know
<sasho199> hateball: What is ext4?
<ducasse> hateball: could that be messages from fwupdate?
<hateball> ducasse: I am sure it could, but I am not much in the know about UEFI and fwupdate to be honest
<jair> ioria: hmm it will be sad if we can only install Ubuntu 16.04 on this server
<hateball> sasho199: the filesystem used in your installation, where your data is stored
<jair> ioria: but it is clear there only LTS is supported
<ducasse> hateball: i've never used it either, got no hardware that works with it afaik
<jair> ioria: we are looking into the 7 updates and kernel upgrade
<jair> thank you for all your input guys!
<sasho199> hateball: Which updater should I look at, is there a difference: Software & Updates or Software Updater?
<hateball> sasho199: should be a tab on software & updates (I think)
<sere> Hello, Im on a minimal install ubuntu 16.04 / 4.4 and trying to install mkchromecast to cast directly without vlc or smplayer but i cant seem to find the repo i had it working for a later version..is it supporting on 16.04 or can i use a later distros repo
<hateball> sasho199: I dont use gui for this stuff so I might be off
<hateball> sasho199: usually you have the option of install intel-microcode and nvidia driver
<nonix4> nacc: googling for it gives random pointers like #772817 mentioning there being some (unspecified there) logic tied to num lock key, wonder whether what unity does for that key is actually defined somewhere?
<sasho199> hateball: Can I do it through the terminal?
<hateball> sasho199: yep, use the "ubuntu-drivers" command
<nacc> sere: if it's a PPA or external repo, then you would need to ask the maintainer of that repository
<nacc> nonix4: hrm, ok; probably under keyboard shortcuts (I thought that was under settings)
<hateball> sasho199: "ubuntu-drivers devices" will show what devices need extra drivers
<OerHeks> sere no xenial packages, build it yourself?? .. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mkchromecast
<OerHeks> http://mkchromecast.com/
<sere> OerHeks: Ok perfect.. thank you
<sasho199> hateball: I get this: == /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0 == modalias : pci:v000010DEd0000139Asv00001043sd00001130bc03sc02i00 vendor   : NVIDIA Corporation model    : GM107M [GeForce GTX 950M] driver   : nvidia-384 - distro non-free recommended driver   : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - distro free builtin  == cpu-microcode.py == driver   : intel-microcode - distro free
<hateball> !paste | sasho199 for future reference
<ubottu> sasho199 for future reference: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> sasho199: ok so that tells us we can install the microcode using "sudo apt install intel-microcode"
<hateball> sasho199: oh before we do any of this, do "sudo mokutil --disable-validation"
<hateball> sasho199: just to avoid secureboot issues...
<OerHeks> sere vlc 3.0 can do chromecast too
<OerHeks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/vlc-3-0-chromecast-support-new-features
<sasho199> hateball: what is that paste command?
<hateball> sasho199: just for future reference if you wish to paste long things into the channel, use a pastebin
<sere> OerHeks: I saw that.. i have smplayer working but it goes through chromium. i need to upgrade vlc and try that.. i was thinking about xdmc or a NAS /chromecast/dlna server might be the answer i think
<sasho199> hateball: Ok I dont know how that works, so If I have to I'll learn it.
<hateball> sasho199: for now just install the intel-microcode and see if you can do a clean reboot
<ruicruz> hello there. I want ot create a bootable windows 2008 r2 flash drive, and I can't get any method to work. I'm using ubuntu. any hint on how to do it?
<sasho199> hateball: Ok currently installing. I will get back to you after the reboot.
<amazoniantoad> lordcirth_work you there?
<arcade_> ruicruz try the program unetbootin. You can do sudo apt install unetbootin, and then run it with sudo unetbootin
<loginoob> Please someone point me to a guide to taransfer files from one pc to another both running ubuntu and connect to same wifi
<loginoob> connected*
<amazoniantoad> loginoob https://www.a2hosting.com/kb/getting-started-guide/accessing-your-account/transferring-files-using-scp-secure-copy
<amazoniantoad> just use spc
<amazoniantoad> scp*
<hateball> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<akik> ruicruz: i've written a guide for win7 maybe you can get pointers from it https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/how-to-create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-stick-in-linux/
<jemv> guys i'm running in low graphic mode, any hint? ;)
<ruicruz> arcade_ i was reading about it just now. trying. thanks akik, ok, checking your link if that first method does not work. thank you both guys!
<nonix4> nacc: but in general... is there way to unhide any window that can't be alt-tabbed to, without restarting (different) window manager?
<OerHeks> unetbootin does a bad job, and does not do windows isoś,  you need Woeusb
<sasho199_> hateball: Ok installed intel microcode and rebooted. On tunr off I got the same text and had to force turn off.
<nacc> nonix4: i have no idea what mode said window is in, but i'm guessing you set it to 'keep below all other windows'?
<nacc> nonix4: you could try minimizing all other windows first
<OerHeks> not sure win2008 can be done, but you can give it a try https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jemv: some details please? ubuntu version? what happens when?
<jemv> lotus: thanks for interest. i issued sudo start x, and now...
<hateball> sasho199_: can you test another reboot? as the microcode would not have been loaded by then
<nonix4> tested, it ain't there... only way I've previously got unity-hidden ones reappear is to execute different window manager like openbox and after that... well don't even remember what I actually did :-/
<hateball> sasho199_: it could also be an ACPI bug with your BIOS
<lotuspsychje> jemv: startx isnt the reccomended way anymore, but tell us more about your ubuntu first?
<jemv> well do i tell you what visualise after "low graphic mode"?
<ruicruz> arcade_ it says that the usb is not mounted. how can I mount it? I try to format it with ntfs and fat32 in qparted but I sitll get that info
<lotuspsychje> jemv: start with your ubuntu version first
<loginoob> amazoniantoad: which system will be my hosting username? the one from where i m copying or the one from i'm copying
<sasho199> hateball: This time the text appeared but after milliseconds the ubuntu screen appeared and the cmputer turned off normally.
<hateball> sasho199_: anyhow I am going to need to finish up and leave work in a bit, but I guess I will be here tomorrow in case you dont get the nvidia stuff working now
<loginoob> *to copying
<loginoob> amazoniantoad:
<jemv> well i care a lot about it, it's a version really beatiful 12.04
<lotuspsychje> jemv: are you paying for the ESM?
<jemv> please explain ESM
<lotuspsychje> !esm | jemv
<ubottu> jemv: Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<lotuspsychje> jemv: if not, your version has gone end of life
<sasho199> hateball: I wanted to encrypt my system which I somehow missed so I intent to clean install again. After that I will follow the steps that you showed me just now.
<jemv> oh god!
<jemv> lotus can't you help so?
<lotuspsychje> jemv: we reccomend installing a supported version from the topic
<OerHeks> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<arcade_> ruicruz is this in a virtual machine, or on the main system?
<OerHeks> dead, no support here :-(
<jemv> by upgrading do i fix?
<ruicruz> main system arcade_
<arcade_> ruicruz generally in linux when you put the usb into the usb drive, it becomes mounted. But if you're using a virtual machine, you have to unmount it from the host system, and then using the menus there is a usb option  and you can mount it in the guest system
<lotuspsychje> jemv: upgrading from an end of life version is risky, perhaps your system has been compromized already
<jemv> so dead two times? XD
<arcade_> ruicruz that one's a bit weird then.  I don't have an answer for it.
<lotuspsychje> jemv: consider backup your data fast and install a new version clean?
<jemv> it's a vm, no data or fancinesses
<sasho199> hateball: Can you explain to me why there is a sasho199_ with the same adress who just quit the chat?
<ruicruz> arcade_, thanks anyway.
<lotuspsychje> jemv: for the future, keep your system up to date
<sasho199> hateball: At 18:53
<jemv> lotus i play with them, i don't have them as "system"
<lotuspsychje> jemv: doesnt matter, we cant support eol versions here
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there, when editing a php config file, the walkthrough I'm following says "'logtimezone' => 'your_time_zone'", what am I supposed to put for 'your_time_zone'? like, "UTC-8", or "America/Los_Angeles"?
<sasho199_> .
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: probably better asked in a PHP channel?
<shazbotmcnasty> meh you're probably right
<jemv> lotus thanks anyway ;)
<lotuspsychje> jemv: np, if your on a vm, its easy to loadup a new ubuntu iso..
<jemv> you can bet on it, i have plenty!
<nonix4> nacc: lol control-alt-tab can switch focus to those hidden windows, but nothing won't be shown... just did a "touch foo.txt" blind in such and it worked.
<nacc> nonix4: weird
<arcade_> ruicruz oh yeah, make sure the usb is connected before running unetbootin. I guess there's that. But if not that, I still don't know.
<ruicruz> no, it's not that. but yeah I'm checkin akik's link and see if I get it working.
<lotuspsychje> arcade_ ruicruz follow OerHeks advice, unetbooting acting weird woeusb the the rescue
<nonix4> nacc: nvm me it was actually just another (visible) window on another workspace, not one of those actually hidden ones.
<OerHeks> 2008 server is EOL, so i am not surprised it will not work on usb
<OerHeks> * with Woeusb
<ruicruz> OerHeks I just want to get some sql databases on a very old version of ms sql anyway for a client. its not for production :p
<ruicruz> btw, I solve the issue: mount it from disk utility and its creating
<loginoob> while connecting using ssh I'm getting this error ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.102 port 7822: Connection refused
<akik> windows server 2008 r2 support ends in 2020 so it's still supported
<akik> it seems to be the same than for windows 7
<arcade_> loginoob it's hard to troubleshoot these things, so sorry if this is too far back, but do you have ssh installed and running on the computer you are trying to ssh into?
<OerHeks> akik, then i have misread, assuming 2008 ... 10 years...
<loginoob> arcade_: ssh is installed, how can i run it?
<loginoob> on the computer i'm trying to connect to
<arcade_> loginoob which ssh is it? A general guess would be the command service ssh start
<nacc> loginoob: also, you seem to be using a non-standard port on the server?
<loginoob> ssh start gives me could not resolve hostname start
<nacc> loginoob: that is not what arcade_ wrot4e
<nacc> loginoob: are you on 16.04, on the server?
<loginoob> nacc: The one I'm trying to connect to is on 16.04 and from where i'm trying to connect is on 14.04
<Jayflux> hi all, is it possible to install postgresql non-interactively (so without picking country and city?)
<Jayflux> this is on ubuntu 18
<liefer> With btrfs, is it possible to create a subvolume that does data replication (raid1)? I dont want the entire disk(s) to use raid1, just a subvolume
<lotuspsychje> Jayflux: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04
<nacc> loginoob: on the 16.04 server, does `ps aux | grep sshd` indicate any ssh daemons are running
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | liefer
<ubottu> liefer: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<liefer> thats lotuspsychje, but that doesnt really answer my question :/
<loginoob> service ssh start gives me Failed to start ssh.service: Unit ssh.service not found arcade_ nacc
<liefer> i believe ZFS does this, but unfortunately zfs is not available to me
<gordonjcp> liefer: it doesn't really matter if you partition off part to use as RAID
<gordonjcp> liefer: you're going to lose the data on it anyway
<liefer> gordonjcp, hmm?
<gordonjcp> liefer: it's btrfs, it'll fail and splatter your data
<arcade_> loginoob you may not have ssh installed at all, unless you explicitly installed it. If you have not, I like openssh
<nacc> loginoob: ok, as i said, what does `ps aux` indicate?
<arcade_> if others have strong opinions for another ssh client, they're probably more right than me, but that one always seemed easy
<liefer> gordonjcp, what exactly do u mean by that
<lotuspsychje> liefer: it means what the factoid suggest: not reccomended
<gordonjcp> liefer: btrfs is known to be incredibly unreliable with several pretty horrible failure modes
<loginoob> nacc: ps aux gives me a list of running process
<nacc> loginoob: `ps aux | grep sshd`, as i said.
<liefer> *shrug*
<arcade_> loginoob you can install it with sudo apt install openssh-server. I think the way that you start it sadly depends on the install you have, but ' service ssh start ' will probably work.
<nacc> liefer: it's probably outside the scope of this channel, tbh; i'd see if there is a btrfs channel
<gordonjcp> liefer: literally any fs will outperform btrfs in any useful way
<nacc> arcade_: if you install ssh, it starts by default, iirc
<liefer> gordonjcp, nonsense
<liefer> nacc, thanks, i will
<gordonjcp> liefer: about the only thing you should consider using btrfs for is demonstrating how not to design filesystems to people
<lotuspsychje> liefer: seems like there is one: #btrfs
<liefer> gordonjcp, you have anything substantial? Otherwise i dont really care about random angry ramblings
<liefer> lotuspsychje, found it, thanks :)
<loginoob> nacc: px aux | grep gives me output like this-> username 4076 0.0 0.0 14244
<loginoob> px aux | grep sshd
<nacc> loginoob: i know what the output looks like.
<nacc> loginoob: i asked for the exact output.
<nacc> loginoob: use a pastebin, please
<gordonjcp> liefer: do a quick google for "btrfs reliability"
<loginoob> ok sorry
<liefer> Ill take that as a no
<phoenix_firebrd> what is the channel to approach for 18.04?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: #ubuntu+1
<phoenix_firebrd> ty
<gordonjcp> liefer: maybe it's a lot better now than it was a couple of years ago
<gordonjcp> liefer: when I have to slum it on Linux I just use ext4
<loginoob> nacc: this http://lpaste.net/362700
<BVale> hi, is there a way to get smaler title bars of applications in Ubuntu ? there just way to big
<ioria> idk it's running
<gordonjcp> liefer: if you're not doing ridiculous amounts of storage, ext4 is just fine, and if you are doing ridiculous storage, zfs
<nacc> loginoob: ok, you do not appear to have ssh installed on your server
<lotuspsychje> !themes | BVale
<nonix4> nacc: 'k found the terminology the ui is using for those hidden windows, they are "shaded": $ gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings|grep -i num  # org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings toggle-shaded ['Num_Lock']
<ubottu> BVale: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gordonjcp> liefer: but for zfs, you'll either need shonky additional libraries, or you'll need to use something like OpenIndiana or FreeBSD, neither of which I'm guessing you want to get involved in ;-)
<nacc> nonix4: interesting
<nacc> gordonjcp: zfs is supported in ubuntu
<BVale> thx
<nonix4> nacc: which brings me to bug #1313446
<gordonjcp> nacc: oh is it?  cool, officially?
<ubottu> bug 1313446 in unity (Ubuntu) "window disappears on toggle shade" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313446
<nacc> gordonjcp: yes
<nacc> gordonjcp: not for / (although perhaps that's different now, i'm not sure)
<gordonjcp> nacc: cool, I'll need to look into it
<nacc> gordonjcp: but it's part of the ubuntu kernel, etc.
<gordonjcp> ah, right, well that's not a big problem
<nacc> gordonjcp: most people use it for data storage, anyways
<gordonjcp> nacc: I use OI for data storage, because Solaris > Linux ;-)
<gordonjcp> nacc: and all you damn kids can get off my lawn
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | gordonjcp suggested by nacc
<ubottu> gordonjcp suggested by nacc: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
 * gordonjcp would still be using VMS if it was remotely up to the job of modern OS duties ;-)
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: thanks :-)
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: wiki has been renewed recently also :p
<lordcirth_work> amazoniantoad, sorry, was on lunch
<lordcirth_work> amazoniantoad, so, you disabled networkmanager, you added your main interface as dhcp?
<lordcirth_work> amazoniantoad, what is your interface name?
<ConsoleFx2> Would it be feasible to ungroup applications on my Ubuntu 17.10? No doubt this option helps but sometimes I'd like to keep things ungrouped for quick access.
<ConsoleFx2> any quick workaround?
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: :-)
<loginoob> Yes!!! openssh is working. Thank you nacc and arcade_
<qswz> please, someone, I really desparately want to do a xbacklight -set 0.2 but of couse it does only accept integers between 1-100, and 1 is too bright at night
<qswz> course*
<qswz> maybe will sneak in arch, since it's low-level
<DreamSynth> hey
<EriC^> hello
<gordonjcp> qswz: maybe that's the smallest step the hardware can manage?
<DreamSynth> the ubuntu network manager has majors problems with the Qualcomm Atheros QCA61X4a wifi adapter, despite it having native kernel support. It's in a bunch of major laptops, and coming into more, but I can't get anyone to actually look at the bug reports and fix it
<DreamSynth> For debugging purposes: yes I've tried every version from 16.04 to 18.04, yes the card works on windows and with WICD instead of ubuntus default network manager
<nacc> DreamSynth: link to the bug reports?
<gordonjcp> I wish I could afford a laptop new enough to have poorly-supported hardware :-D
<DreamSynth> black friday man
<DreamSynth> give me a minute for the bug report
<OerHeks> DreamSynth, lots of posts on github with fresh build firmware.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/929027/qualcomm-atheros-qca6174-802-11ac-wireless-network-adapter-168c003e-rev-32 --- https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323812
<DreamSynth> (The one I submitted before, was written at 3am after tryign to fix it for 8 hours grade so I'm fixing it)
<DreamSynth> mm?
<OerHeks> so the linux-firmware is not perfect
<donofrio> say does anyone here use multiple monitors?
<donofrio> When you have four monitors like I do on one card/chip radeon I cannot get all the monitors to touch sides in the "Display" applet, when they are anything other than rotation of normal....
<DreamSynth> thats more than a year old, and since then the drivers been natively integrated into the kernel
<DreamSynth> also, it works on WICD
<nacc> DreamSynth: did you provide a link?
<DreamSynth> no, im fixing the bug report
<DreamSynth> i will in a second
<lotuspsychje> DreamSynth: is your system up to date also?
<DreamSynth> yes
<DreamSynth> I've tried it on every version fully up to date from 16.04-18.04
<skulltip2> how do i apt-get install the SDL2 libraries?
<OerHeks> dmesg | grep firmware  - it should indicate what firmware file is missing.
<ubuntu_end_user> Anyone notice unattended-updates likes to hang at 99% cpu usage when starting without a network connection?
<flexd> Hmm.. So I have one of those SATA -> USB3 adapter things, and I'm trying to look through a few old harddrives. A few of these do not show up with fdisk -l at all. Any other suggestions? I doubt they are dead
<ancient_dog> When trying to use gcc, I see an error that gcc is not installed. But when trying to install gcc with apt-get i get an error that it's already installed
<ancient_dog> How do I fix that?
<flexd> ancient_dog: are you sure it's complaining gcc itself is gone, and not another package?
<flexd> perhaps try opening a new terminal
<ancient_dog> "This program 'gcc' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install gcc"
<ancient_dog> That's the error I see
<ancient_dog> but apt install gcc says it's already installed
<ubuntu_end_user> Oh, looks like unattented-updates must timeout at 5-10 minutes, nevermind.
<ancient_dog> flexd: do you know how i can fix that?
<JimBuntu> ancient_dog, I suggest using `sudo apt list gcc` to verify what gcc is installed. Then you may want to try `which gcc` to see if it's installed somewhere in the current path
<ancient_dog> JimBuntu: sudo apt list gcc says gcc 4.5.3 is installed, which gcc doesn't show a path
<pngl> I have a systemd unit which does not run at startup. It is enabled. If I run it with `systemctl start <unit>`, it works. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Epx998> is there a way to disable desktop icons in unity?
<lotuspsychje> Epx998: yes, with unity-tweak-tool
<JimBuntu> ancient_dog, it sounds like gcc is installed somewhere outside your current path. As flexd mentioned, you may want to open a new terminal window and verify you still get the same error... if you do, then you should take a look at your PATH environment variable. You can use something like `locate gcc` or `find / -type f -iname "gcc"` to locate the executable
<Tulitomaatti> any good guesses why gbit ethernet seems to give only ~400-500mbits/s on 16.04.3 servers? same switch with same cables/ports have been tested to get ~940mbits/s between my laptop and a debian host. ...can it be that the NICs are just crappy?
<lotuspsychje> Epx998: or you want to avoid a user creating new icons to desktop?
<Tulitomaatti> (all cables less than 2m long, cat5e or cat6)
<ancient_dog> JimBuntu: I get the same error in different terminals
<lotuspsychje> Tulitomaatti: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know more on that
<Tulitomaatti> thanks. i'll try there.
<loginoob> is there a way show progress of how much GB is copied from ssh?
<DreamSynth> sorry, heres the wifi adapter bug report from earlier
<DreamSynth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1750638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750638 in network-manager (Ubuntu) " Network Manager Can't Interact With Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 despite WICD working and native kernel support" [Undecided,New]
<JimBuntu> loginoob, how are you copying? Are you not using scp?
<DreamSynth> I just redid from the original since it had no comments
<DreamSynth> <nacc> , <OerHeks>
<akik> ubuntu has an airplane mode now?
<loginoob> JimBuntu: I am using scp but it does not show how much total GB is copied
<loginoob> I had to check the folder size to know how much is copied
<JimBuntu> Ah, I think I see what you mean... you want a total instead of a file by file count, right?
<loginoob> JimBuntu: yes
<loginoob> is it possible
<Yous> help
<JimBuntu> I don't think it would be super easy via scp, maybe rsync if that's an option
<loginoob> ok
<Yous> I turned on my Ubuntu 16.04 on admin account and I cant see the unity bar nor the task bar (top one)... I have access to them on my guest account
<JimBuntu> loginoob, So, this might be silly but you can add the -v flag to your scp, and in the verbose output will be a line that includes the total
<DreamSynth> also, how do we report issues with the gnome shell integrated in the 18.04 beta?
<loginoob> I'm transferring a directory of 2.5GB . Is there a faster way than scp?
<JimBuntu> loginoob, you may want to use the compression option with scp.
<loginoob> JimBuntu: oh ok will compress next time
<loginoob> thank you
<Yous> please someone help me
<JimBuntu> !ask | Yous
<ubottu> Yous: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JimBuntu> oops, sorry Yous, I must have blinked when you asked that
<Yous> I turned on my Ubuntu 16.04 on admin account and I cant see the unity bar nor the task bar (top one)... I have access to them on my guest account
<donofrio> When you have four monitors like I do on one card/chip radeon I cannot get all the monitors to touch sides in the "Display" applet, when they are anything other than rotation of normal....
<JimBuntu> loginoob, rsync should be faster. Also, if you can zip up or tar your directory into a single file and upload that single file via scp, things will be faster compared to moving a bunch of files
<loginoob> Yous: Did you try unity --reset
<Yous> yes
<loginoob> JimBuntu: Next time i'll compress. This was my first time using scp so i had no idea how much time it could take
<Richard_Cavell> I'd like to create an archive of my home directory (including hidden directories and files, recursively) for backup purposes. What's the best way?
<akik> Richard_Cavell: a tar file is the simplest
<thxffo> what firewall rules should i request so i can do apt-get update on my ubuntu 16.04 server
<akik> Richard_Cavell: tar -zcvf /target/richard.tar.gz /home/richard
<Richard_Cavell> akik, And how do I untar that into my home directory?
<loginoob> Yous: sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<vlt> loginoob: rsync can “continue” an interrupted transfer. It will only transfer files (or even parts of them) that are different on the target machine.
<akik> Richard_Cavell: cd /; tar -zxvf /target/richard.tar.gz
<vlt> loginoob: That means, you could stop stop your scp transfer at anytime and later continue with rsync.
<loginoob> vlt: cool! thanks
<akik> Richard_Cavell: overwriting active files is not wise in every case
<Budgii> /join #python
<thxffo> would i just need to submit a rule to allow security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com to connect through my firewall?
<nicomachus> thxffo: if you allow connections on port 80 then they should be fine
<nicomachus> and whatever port HTTPS is
<nicomachus> 443?
<thxffo> ok so 80 and 443
<thxffo> thx @nicomachus
<akik> thxffo: are those servers trying to connect to you or you trying to connect to them?
<loginoob> where else does PATH is setup? I looked in ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile but JAVA_HOME is not there still when i echo $JAVA_HOME it shows path
<akik> loginoob: look into /etc/profile.d/*, /etc/profile, /etc/environment
<akik> loginoob: $HOME/.bash_profile
<skulltip2> when i hit tab, my second monitor display turns off. how do i turn back on the second monitor without rebooting, and hwo do i turn off that hotkey?
<skulltip2> tab mutliple times
<lordcirth_work> skulltip2, try Win-P
<DoctorPainless> Hope that someone is willing to help me on this one, think pretty straight forward for u guys..... but I'm somewhat new to Ubuntu and recently installed it on my laptop. It has 2 harddrives. Now I want to copy a file from one drive to another. Right clicking and cut and paste it into another drive don't seem to work. Dragging with two Delphin windows seems to work. Is there another way and most of all, how do I copy using a termina
<DoctorPainless> l (what do I need to call in order to adress the HDdrives one is called LENOVO) ??
<fadavi> hey there. how can i change default *purple* color of GDM3 in Ubuntu 17.10 to gray/black?
<apteryx_> Hello! I'm trying to build a package in a chroot (created with pbuilder like this: sudo pbuilder create --distribution sid --mirror ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ --debootstrapopts "--keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg".
<akik> DoctorPainless: you probably just need to modify the permissions on your target
<nacc> apteryx_: you're building for debian, it seems like?
<akik> DoctorPainless: sudo chown -R username /target/dir
<apteryx_> nacc: yes! trying to test a package for Debian unstable (sid).
<DoctorPainless> But I don't know how to adres the HD
<nacc> apteryx_: right, probably want to ask in the debian channel, whatever your eventual question is :)
<akik> DoctorPainless: use "df" it'll show  the path
<apteryx_> nacc: but I'm on Ubuntu :)
<lordcirth_work> DoctorPainless, also, to learn command line in general: https://linuxjourney.com/
<nacc> apteryx_: is your bug with pbuilder?
<DoctorPainless> that is, I don't even now how to do a cd or a ls  to the HD
<apteryx_> nacc: The error I get after trying to build the package with 'gbp buildpackage --git-pbuilder' (defaults to sid, so selects the current chroot) is this: http://paste.debian.net/1011206/
<apteryx_> this seems to be the problem: chroot: failed to run command 'cowdancer-ilistcreate': No such file or directory
<apteryx_> s/current/correct/
<apteryx_> I'm trying to package GNU Ring for Debian Unstable, hoping that it will trickle down into Ubuntu 18.04.
<apteryx_> As you can guess, I'm new to this.
<akik> DoctorPainless: you can't find the info from "df" output?
<nacc> apteryx_: there are packaging channels, iirc
<DoctorPainless> thx guys
<nacc> apteryx_: it's not really ontopic for the support channel
<apteryx_> nacc: oh, I wasn't aware of packaging channels. I will look into those. Thanks.
<nacc> apteryx_: you want the debian one, probably, as it's not really about the ubuntu packaging
<DoctorPainless> I was also looking on the web and just found another help..... in Delphin ctrl + l shows the path in the adress bar
<nacc> apteryx_: cowdancer-ilistcreate comes from cowbuilder, which implies you have it set in your pbuilder config
<nacc> apteryx_: or your gbp config
<DoctorPainless> thx for helping me :-)
<nacc> apteryx_: i'd suggest using sbuild
<apteryx_> nacc. OK. Thanks for the hints and suggestion. I have some reading to do! :)
<DoctorPainless> thx also for the https://linuxjourney.com/ tip, looks good
<skulltip2> ok how do i turn off the backspace hotkey so itdoesn't turn off my dual monitors and make it one monitor?
<thxffo> @akik, i am just trying to figure out what needs to be allowed on the corporate firewall so i can apt-get update/upgrade
<lordcirth_work> thxffo, your firewall is default-deny on outgoing port 80?  That's kinda extreme
<skulltip2> what's the difference between a snapshot and a binary?
<AmericanBlend> lordcirth_work, white list
<nacc> skulltip2: in what context?
<AmericanBlend> can't do nothing about it
<AmericanBlend> connect your own internet device
<AmericanBlend> liek phone tethering or so
<OerHeks> "ok how do i turn off the backspace hotkey so itdoesn't turn off my dual monitors and make it one monitor?" explain??
<skulltip2> wellll.. @OerHeks.. i hit the backspace key more than once, my second monitor - a TV LCD shuts off. i have to turn it back on
<lordcirth_work> I thought you said tab did it?
<skulltip2> or even just once in here.. lovely
<lordcirth_work> Either way, very odd, I have no idea how that could happen
<skulltip2> maybe it's the sound
<lordcirth_work> Are you sure your Alt, Ctrl, etc keys aren't "stuck" down in software or hardware?
<skulltip2> when the key cant move any more
<skulltip2>   when it hits the limit and i hit the key, it makes some audio noise
<skulltip2> which somehow cuts the TV off
<lordcirth_work> Easy way to test - unplug the keyboard, then press it
<skulltip2> lol  haha
<lordcirth_work> Or is it a laptop?
<skulltip2> it's a pc
<Johnson1977> how can I connect a raspberry pi to the internet via ethernet connection to a laptop
<Johnson1977> I am running ubuntu 17, getting internet over wifi
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Johnson1977> yes already looked there
<OerHeks> networkmanager can do that
<Johnson1977> its useless for 17.10
<TJ-> skulltip2: where does the 'sound' come from, the PC or the monitor's speakers? if the latter that could be causing an issue in the monitor
<TJ-> skulltip2: in other words the monitor going off could be a side-effect of a faulty monitor sound link (HDMI?)
<lordcirth_work> skulltip2, so does it turn it off when unplugged?  If so, it's a (bizarre) hardware problem and you should ask in #hardware
<Johnson1977> o and the ethernet connection is set to static
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> I did sudo apt install gnome, and then sudo apt remove gnome; which put a lot of things in autoremove so then sudo apt autoremove
<Industrial> Now I still have gdm3
<OerHeks> basicly edit 2nd networkcontroller,  add a connection, select type ethernet, create, then on tab IPv4 Settings select Method Shared to other computers.
<Industrial> and I can pick gnome in the login menu
<Industrial> How do I completely remove gnome, so that only unity is left, like a fresh ubuntu install?
<OerHeks> Industrial, adding a destop is no problem, removing one can give issues, on what ubuntu version is this?
<skulltip2> i agree it is odd, audio works fine on the tv over the hdmi
<Industrial> 16.04
<Industrial> OerHeks: still, it was not what I had in mind would happen when I typed in `sudo apt remove gnome`;
<Industrial> Shouldnt that be the inverse of install?
<Industrial> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767577/how-can-i-remove-gnome-desktop-environment-without-messing-unity-de-ubuntu-16
<OerHeks> you could boot and login with ctrl alt F2; sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop # this would be the faster way, i think
<ioc_> Industrial, ''which gdm3''
<OerHeks> that line is mentioned in the article too
<Industrial> brb
<ioc_> the inverse of install pkg is smth like ''apt --purge autoremove pkg'' which will also remove the new config files
<nicomachus> ioc_: if you don't know DON'T SAY IT
<nicomachus> the proper command is 'apt remove --purge <package>'
<ioc_> sorry it is apt-get --purge autoremove pkg - calm down pls
<nacc> ioc_: that is still incorrect
<ioc_> why?
<nacc> ioc_: autoremove will simply remove currently unused pacakges
<BrownCaT> Hi Boys!!!
<nacc> ioc_: it does not take any arguments
<Johnson1977> Please help me configure network. I need to share wifi internet over static configured ethernet
<nullray> hey guys, does anyone know how to create lxc containers from templates in virt-manager? i know how to do it from the command line but I would prefer to have them in virt-manager
<Johnson1977> on ubuntu 17
<OS-23778> Friend of mine is looking at installing Ubuntu on a Mid-2015 Macbook....Is there a compatiability page I can look at to help him through any issues he'd face? I told him it may get kinda touch-and-go for a while depending on hardware support.
<ioc_> nacc, what? it does although it is not documented, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1052864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052864 in apt (Ubuntu) "Behavior of apt-get autoremove with arguments" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<skulltip2> it's happening in hexchat for sure
<ioc_> I'm on xenial
<_KaszpiR_> nullray meniu File, add connection and there is an option to add LXC
<_KaszpiR_> *menu
<nacc> ioc_: seems unwise to depend on undocumented behavior
<skulltip2> in terminal, hitting tab or backspace gives me an audio sound and holding it down i'll hear it sound off several timesb efore the tv shuts off
<ioc_> just calm down and get back to being helpful thanks
<_KaszpiR_> nullray but I'm affraind you'll be disappointed
<nullray> _KaszpiR_: i know how to add the connection. but when i try to create a container it asks for 'existing OS root directory' and I have no idee what that is
<_KaszpiR_> yeah, that's what I ment ;)
<nicomachus> OS-23778: it's pretty common. there are a few wiki pages that you may find helpful. One for just regular Macbooks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook and one specifically for Macbook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jwash> anyone here have experience with the dell t5400?
<lordcirth_work> !ask | jwash
<ubottu> jwash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jwash> my question is if the dual power connectors are required to be used simultaneously?
<leftyfb> jwash: plug 1 of them in and find out
<leftyfb> jwash: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu or any other operating system you could have on the machine
<jwash> don't have one yet
<leftyfb> jwash: look up the documention. Call Dell
<lordcirth_work> jwash, then it's a hardware question.  Dell docs or #hardware
<Industrial> Hi. I have a ~/.Xmodmap file. How do I get Unity to `xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap` ?
<brainwash> Industrial: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html
<ducasse> Industrial: xmodmap is deprecated in favor of the xkb tools - setxbmap and xkbcomp. as a result xmodmap is no longer guaranteed to provide consistent results.
<skulltip2> i installed samba.. after trying to share my 'Games' folder i get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: share name games is already a valid system user name
<brainwash> ducasse: I would like to see a source for that statement
<Industrial> ducasse: So that means I could have another config file in my home dir to accomplish the task fo getting capslock to be an additional control (or switching left control for capslock)
<Industrial> I also want to run `xset r rate 200 60` :)
<Industrial> (for vim :P)
<b3h3m0th> I have two ::sysinit:: entries in my /etc/inittab, for executing one shell script each. Are they going to be  executed sequentially?
<lordcirth_work> skulltip2, so pick a slightly different name? mygames or whatever
<skulltip2> yep found it via google, sorry
<Industrial> ah, setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps
<akik> i think people use the word deprecated too much
<Industrial> deprecate it
<Industrial> :P
<akik> the apps are deprecated when they are removed from the distro
<akik> btw. xmodmap works just fine
<ducasse> Industrial: you can run those from ~/.xsessionrc
<ducasse> akik: the biggest problem is that any call to setxkbmap after you've modified the layout with xmodmap will reset your modifications
<akik> ducasse: sure, but you know what you've run
<Industrial> ducasse: ah, nice. Thanks
<ducasse> akik: of course. it can be confusing if you aren't aware of it, though.
<fwmoor> sup guys
<terminalator> I've installed something with pip, but when trying to run package I'm getting "command not found". Why's that?
<akik> terminalator: it's probably not in your PATH
<theseb> help! how run browser on my AWS ubuntu instance?  I tried ssh -X and got this error   ..  Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<theseb> Unable to init server: Broadway display type not supported: localhost:10.0
<theseb> Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<terminalator> akik: I see. When I place sudo before the pip install, I'm able to run the package. What would you recommend doing?
<badboyjer> do you like blob blob?
<raidghost> Blob blob like the fish :P
<badboyjer> yup
<raidghost> There is one thingy i dont understand. When creating virtual harddrive with virt-manager (libvirt) it doesnt show up when i create virtual machines
<raidghost> So trying to install debian on the virtual host. IS not possible. And i find that weird when the drive is created before i start the installer
<izol> #list
<Richard_Cavell> What is the best software to use for partitioning flash drives etc?  I'm using gparted.
<teward> Richard_Cavell: probably gparted for GUI and regular formatting needs
<teward> but that's an opinionated answer, and you'll get a bunch of different answers ultimately.
<nehemiah> I've setup my Xenial installation with LDAP authentication. Login seems to be working perfectly, got my sudo and groups going too. But, when my screen locks and I want to unlock it, it doesn't authenticate. My keyring doesn't seem to get unlocked either. I'm on Ubuntu Mate. Can anybody help me with this?
<akik> terminalator: sorry i was away. when using sudo it'll probably install the files into directories that are in the PATHs for every user
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and I want to upgrade to 17.10. How do I do this?
<akik> terminalator: maybe pip install without sudo installs files into your home dir
<badboyjer> software updater
<badboyjer> try to look for that
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: I would not recommend upgrading from 16.04 to 17.10. 18.04 will be out in less than 2 months. While if you upgrade to 17.10, you'll need to upgrade in July regardless. The upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 is supposed to be cleaner/easier than going from 16.04 to 17.10.
<terminalator> akik: No worries, that's true. I've found an alternative: I cloned the repo and run "sudo python setup.py install". I'm mainly concerned with installing packacges outside of the package manager with sudo.
<terminalator> leftyfb: What about upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04?
<leftyfb> terminalator: same. LTS -> LTS is cleaner than anything else
<leftyfb> personally, I never recommend installing non-LTS's at all.
<terminalator> I see
<leftyfb> Maybe boot a live cd to try out if you're curious. But I see them mostly as interim releases not to be relied upon
<terminalator> Well, I experienced issues with my APU on anything before 17.10, I later realized that it got fixed in a kernel upgrade.
<leftyfb> terminalator: the LTS's will get the latest kernels
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<terminalator> terminalator: That's true. Would you recommend upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04 or doing a clean install?
<OerHeks> upgrading usually gives no issues
<leftyfb> I would recommend a clean install. But that's me. I have backups scripts to rebuild my computer the way I want
<OerHeks> i would make a fresh usb though, before upgrading
<OerHeks> and your precious data: if you don't have a backup, it is not important
<terminalator> Yeah, I've multiple backups offsite as wel online of my precious data and config files.
<terminalator> The things is that I've invested an large amount of time in configuring and tweaking my current setup.
<terminalator> Rebuilding it from scratch after a clean install would take at least a few days. On the other hand I'm also worried that my system may get broken after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04
<terminalator> When not doing a clean install
<badboyjer> ya i dont blame you. it could get messed up
<badboyjer> terminalator
<terminalator> Yeah
<terminalator> Quite the dilemma
<tfgbd_> How do I turn off the accererometer?
<tfgbd_> The accererometer works in the opposite way it is supposed to
<tfgbd_> When I hold it in poitrait it rotates to landscape and vice versa
<mixxit> hey all just did a debootstrap install of ubuntu and applied grub but i seem to have a non-themed black/white version of it, what package provides the usual look?
<mixxit> (bionic)
<Euph0ria> Can someone recommend a good ubuntu task manager?  All I have is lxtask for Xubuntu and it's not the greatest.
<brainwash> Euph0ria: xubuntu has xfce-taskmanager
<brainwash> xfce4-taskmanager
<brainwash> I guess the usual recommendation is htop, but it's a terminal application
<Euph0ria> brainwash: Yeah, that's the same one I'm looking to replace it seems.
<Euph0ria> I see.  I'm not as familiar with ubuntu as I'd like to be, and as I reboot my machine, the CPU increases until it hits 100% and is maxed out, making everything else crawl.
<donofrio>  how do I get the video cards to not be redirected all the time....I have a quadhead radion that not only is crazy to get the placement of the four displays but they keep redirecting and disabling sometimes all by themselves when the card is not broken the monitors all work like they do in windows just ugh....spent last hour just moving display 4 infront of display one buyt you cant just move it they all have to be "touching??
<Euph0ria> It's hard to find out what is using all the CPU.  The tasks are not listed individually, it's listed in a tree form so I can't just sort by CPU usage.
<nacc> Euph0ria: use top?
<Euph0ria> I see a lot of these running, and they seem to be keeping the CPU maxed.   https://i.imgur.com/q9KSqeM.png
<Euph0ria> Anyone know what the problem/solution is?   When I boot my system, it starts out fine, but gradually grows until it's slowed to a crawl.  Right now I just have Hexchat running.
<kk4ewt> Euph0ria,  so have you been playing in making your own kernel?
<kk4ewt> Euph0ria, fpaste --sysinfo
<Euph0ria> kk4ewt: Not at all.  I don't know the first thing about such a thing.
<Kyhwana> Euph0ria: what is fcheck?
<Euph0ria> I opened a terminal and "fpaste --sysinfo" said it couldn't find fpaste.
<Euph0ria> Kyhwana: I have no idea...
<Kyhwana> well, probably want to find out what that is, since it seems to be using a lot of cpu
<Euph0ria> It seemed to start around when I did an upgrade to 17.10
<nacc> !info fcheck
<ubottu> fcheck (source: fcheck): IDS filesystem baseline integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.59-19 (artful), package size 29 kB, installed size 151 kB
<nacc> Euph0ria: you at some point installed the above
<nacc> Euph0ria: it periodically runs, it seems like and will likely hammer your disk and/or cpu
<mutante> Euph0ria: how did you install that "fpaste"? it doesnt seem to be a regular package?
<nacc> fpaste is fedora, isn't it?
<nacc> you want pastebinit on ubuntu
<DiecastMessiah> yeah i get did you mean mpaste or paste
<Euph0ria> mutante: I didn't install fpaste.  I tried it in a terminal because "kk4ewt> Euph0ria, fpaste --sysinfo"
<kk4ewt> Euph0ria,  sorry wrong channel
<nacc> Euph0ria: seems irrelevant in this case, anyways
<nacc> Euph0ria: your system is running an intrusion detection system, which naturally will take some CPU (at least at first), while it calculates the hashes of every file on teh system
<skulltip2> how or can i go fullscreen on ubuntu 17.10 ?
<Euph0ria> Ok, I didn't install fcheck though, so I suppose I should open Synaptic and try and find it and remove it?
<skulltip2> seems there's a task bar n the left hand side
<nacc> Euph0ria: it's definitely not installed by default
<skulltip2> or app bar.. task bar at top? strange configuration
<Euph0ria> I found it.  In synaptic is's described as "IDS filesystem baseline integrity checker"  And I have no idea what that is.
<nacc> Euph0ria: you can probably look in /var/log/apt/history.log to see when it was installed and by what
<Euph0ria> naac: I'll do that.  But probably removing it and maybe a reboot should fix it?
<nacc> Euph0ria: yes
<chrometiger> can someone help me with a display issue?  I came back to my computer and the display is all wacked out lots of diagonal lines barely can see anything, i've tried switching display drivers but nothing works,  I only can use 2 of the prolly 12 resolutions given to me and both of those is wrong for my screen "cant see menubar or dock" plus screen seems oddly bright and wallpaper not in clear focus
<Euph0ria> Excellent.  Definitely giving this a try.
<mutante> chrometiger: does it stay like that after restarting X  (logout and login again, or used to be Ctrl + Alt + backspace) and turning off/on the monitor? then i would try reseating and then replacing the cable to the monitor
<Euph0ria> Thank you for the info and advice.
<chrometiger> yes it stays
<chrometiger> changed cables to
<mutante> chrometiger: any other monitor to try temporarily, just to confirm?
<chrometiger> nvidia geforce 9400 gt   ,   ubuntu 16.04
<mutante> maybe can remove nvidia and use onboard graphics instead, to confirm if the geforce is the problem
<chrometiger> can try different monitor will take a few to set it up
<chrometiger> may try new drivers first
<chrometiger> what is the latest nvidia driver ? 370
<DiecastMessiah> one sec checking
<chrometiger> i purged nvidia,  added this ppa  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers   when i did this
<chrometiger> sudo apt-get install nvidia-370
<chrometiger>   says unable to locate nvidia-370  is there another ppa?
<Bashing-om> chrometiger: for that ^^ card, need the 340 version driver : see http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/130042/en-us .
<DiecastMessiah> 390 is the last one
<DiecastMessiah> but i cannot see a 9400
<chrometiger> installing 340 now
<txlinux> i have two problems ubuntu software center does not ever finish loading when i start it up. The other is that firefox crashes as soon as i do the update. these are both running on ubuntu mate on raspbeery pi 3
<chrometiger> after these drivers install should i do nvidia-xconfig    or just reboot and try?
#ubuntu 2018-02-21
<Bashing-om> chrometiger: ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . no conference file, and only 340 versopn drivers installed .. then yes reboot .
<chrometiger> k still installing,  "my data is slowed down" be a few
<chrometiger> thanks
<Budgii> Anyone use System Monitor from the software center? It won't work for me
<DiecastMessiah> well works for me but it was preinstalled with unity
<DiecastMessiah> what desktop envoment are you using
<txlinux> i could use some help. i have two problems, First Ubuntu software center does not ever finish loading when i start it up. The other is that Firefox crashes as soon as i do the update. These are both running on Ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 3. Any help would great.
<txlinux> It was a fresh install.
<DiecastMessiah> verson ?? 17 or 16.04 ect
<txlinux> how do i find out
<txlinux> 16.04
<DiecastMessiah> i havn;t used mate but there should be about this computer or something like that.. maybe in the settings
<krytarik> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<txlinux> found it 16.04
<txlinux> release v=16.04,o=Ubuntu
<txlinux> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<txlinux> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<txlinux> Release:	16.04
<txlinux> Codename:	xenial
<DiecastMessiah> i am a newbie here.. but i think i can helpwith the firefox problem.. in termial try 'sudo apt-get remove firefox'
<DiecastMessiah> than sudo apt-get update
<DiecastMessiah> than sudo apt0get install firefox ..
<DiecastMessiah> oops last one is a - not 0
<nacc> txlinux: that would be an out of date 16.04, fwiw
<nacc> txlinux: you should be at 16.04.3 by now
<nacc> (regardless of kernel level)
<chrometiger> ok nvidia 340 installed  then i did ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia    and got this ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<txlinux> when it tries to update it says there is not enough room on the /boot. what files should i delete to allow it to run
<nacc> chrometiger: xorg is not configured with a file anymore, unless needed
<nacc> txlinux: first run `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<chrometiger> so do i need to do anything else with the nvidia drivers once they are installed from terminal or just reboot and hope for best
<Bashing-om> chrometiger: No config file is a good thing . .. only 340 installed now ?
<txlinux> tried that and it still does have enough space.
<nacc> txlinux: pastebin `ls -ahl /boot` and `df -h` output
<txlinux> ok
<monokrome> hiii! Does anyone know how to make my backgrounds tiled? Seems like latest Ubuntu lost that feature? :(
<chrometiger> alright, that fixed it , thanks guys    i dont know why my display drivers just changed like that it was fine one min, come back later that day and all crazy,  thanks
<Bashing-om> chrometiger: :) All's well that ends well .
<txlinux> https://pastebin.com/92SPtJh5
<chrometiger> the only thing i had done different in the last day or two was install caffine extension for gnome, dont know if that effected anything
<rizonz> guys when I stop a process by killing it it's just not stopped
<rizonz> it changes proc Id
<rizonz> I think the pidfile has a right issue ?
<Budgii> can you go into system monitor interface?
<rizonz> Budgii: it's console only
<Budgii> ah okay.. sorry I don't know then :p
<akik> rizonz: there's probably a systemd service monitoring it
<rizonz> akik: but nothing logs it's bering restarted
<rizonz> *being
<akik> rizonz: what's the process?
<rizonz> janus
<rizonz> it's in 17.10
<rizonz> I installed th version from erm, the 18.x version btw
<akik> rizonz: journalctl -xef
<akik> rizonz: then kill the process and see the journalctl output
<txlinux> nacc: https://pastebin.com/92SPtJh5
<DiecastMessiah> good time txlinux i was just going to do that so nacc will get the notice lol
<DiecastMessiah> timing
<txlinux> not my first rodeo ..... though the HLSR is in town at NRG stadium
<akik> rizonz: if you know the name of the service: journalctl -u name.service
<resc_051b3_2852> hello everyone i have a serious issue  my operating system is gone when i turn on Desktop pc says insert right boot key
<resc_051b3_2852> gparted can find my linux but says unmountd can someone help me ?
<resc_051b3_2852> it seems i messed up something with disks when i was formatting my usb key and the Os does not boot anymore
<resc_051b3_2852> anyone here for help?
<moan> Hey resc_051b3_2852
<resc_051b3_2852> hey moan  hope you able help me out
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: what do you need?
<resc_051b3_2852> basically my linux os is gone i was messing with disks to formatt my usb key and then on reboot i lost my Os
<DiecastMessiah> txlinux: not sure about it but seems that one of the filesystems is not right
<resc_051b3_2852> says insert right boot key im running gparted from resque distro it does see my linux but says unmounted
<mutante> resc_051b3_2852: did you format your OS disk by accident?
<resc_051b3_2852> i don't know seems it's still there but says unmounted
<DiecastMessiah> txlinux: like to see what nacc says ..
<resc_051b3_2852> i did mess with disks to try format my usb key then on reboot Os was gone i hope all data can be recovered still
<rizonz> akik: it's weird
<mutante> resc_051b3_2852: can you mount it from the rescue disk?
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: what did you make the format usb?
<resc_051b3_2852> i don't know how
<txlinux> ok
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: what did you make the format usb with?
<resc_051b3_2852> im on gparted resque disk now usb key has just this in it now
<resc_051b3_2852> i did it with disks
<resc_051b3_2852> what you think has happened moan ?
<nacc> txlinux: DiecastMessiah looking now
<resc_051b3_2852> when i rebot says entert boot right key
<nacc> txlinux: this is an actual system?
<nacc> txlinux: not a VM or a raspberry pi or something?
<mutante> resc_051b3_2852: can you use the actual "mount" command in the rescue disk ?
<resc_051b3_2852> i don't know where it is on Gparted
<nacc> txlinux: your /boot is so small as to be useless. and is on an sd card?
<resc_051b3_2852> can you tell me how?
<resc_051b3_2852> im using rescatux
<DiecastMessiah> raspberry pi i think he has
<nacc> txlinux: DiecastMessiah: and not running ubuntu
<nacc> will ignore it
<resc_051b3_2852> i does say umounted
<resc_051b3_2852> what should  i do?
<resc_051b3_2852> i need reboot and brb also as Gparted got stuck do you people feel i formated the Os by mistake ? as rescatux can still find it
<DiecastMessiah> oh sorry nacc.. said he had ubuntu mate _ so i didn't know
<nacc> DiecastMessiah: not your fault
<nacc> DiecastMessiah: users often fib :)
<resc_051b3_2852> ill send you the pastebin moan mutante ok
<resc_051b3_2852> ?
<resc_051b3_2852> !bin
<resc_051b3_2852> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: can you reboot computer and send a screenshot? https://imagebin.ca/
<resc_051b3_2852> i can send pastebin one sec
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: to see how looks
<txlinux>  This is message i get when i run the updater.  The upgrade needs a total of 48.2 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 4,088 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<nacc> txlinux: you are not running ubuntu
<nacc> txlinux: please seek support from your distribution
<resc_051b3_2852> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SCHhD35gzK/
<bazhang> txlinux, is that ubuntu
<resc_051b3_2852> Thanks so much btw Guys you really do amazing jon to help people out
<txlinux> ubuntu mate
<resc_051b3_2852> that's the paste
<nacc> txlinux: not as far as I can tell, it's not
<nacc> bazhang: --^ fyi
<bazhang> txlinux, give us the lsb_release -a for that
<nacc> bazhang: https://pastebin.com/92SPtJh5 if it is, it's weird, because they only have a 40M /boot
<nacc> err, 60M
<nacc> txlinux: perhaps better than lsb_release -a is `uname -r`
<txlinux> No LSB modules are available.
<txlinux> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<txlinux> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<txlinux> Release:	16.04
<txlinux> Codename:	xenial
<rizonz> akik: what should I check why it's not stopped ?
<resc_051b3_2852> let me know what you think happend moan  then i will reboot as Gparted got stuck on Rescatux distro when i try do recover files
<rizonz> akik: it also fails on a restart for the pidfile with rights
<bazhang> txlinux, how can you run with such a tiny /boot
<resc_051b3_2852> did my paste work
<resc_051b3_2852> ?
<txlinux> 4.4.38-v7+
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: i need see the boot process
<nacc> txlinux: yeah, not ubuntu
<rizonz> does anyone if Dimitri John Ledkov is in here ?
<resc_051b3_2852> is it not there moan ?
<nacc> rizonz: not here, but elsewhere, why?
<rizonz> nacc: need to ask him something about a package he created
<nacc> rizonz: xnox in #ubuntu-devel
<rizonz> nacc: thanks!
<rizonz> nacc: and I want to hug him, so the package was pretext :P
<resc_051b3_2852> it there or how i send you?
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: I can´t see it
<txlinux> thank. I did download from the ubuntu website... they call it ubuntu mate
<resc_051b3_2852> if you tell  me how send it i will send you the paste
<txlinux> but i will keep searching
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: if it's a physical computer, take a photo and send me "https://imagebin.ca/"
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: if not, take a screenshot and send me "https://imagebin.ca/"
<resc_051b3_2852> it's a desktop' but my Os won't boot anymore im on Rescatux Linux recovery distro
<resc_051b3_2852> so how can i do that moan?
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, you 'messed around' with disk formatting/partitioning software?
<resc_051b3_2852> yes bazhang
<resc_051b3_2852> i was trying formatt my usb key to create W10 one and i did
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, so you formatted the OS
<resc_051b3_2852> but then in all keys gave me just read can't copy anything anymore
<resc_051b3_2852> and then when i did reboot the Os vanished and it says insert right boot key
<resc_051b3_2852> http://paste.debian.net/1011250/
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, what exactly are you trying to rescue at this point
<resc_051b3_2852> rescatux gave me this
<resc_051b3_2852> im trying get all files back i had important things on it
<resc_051b3_2852> is it possible bazhang ?
<mutante> resc_051b3_2852: better get them from the backup
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, you had them backed up as they were important, right?
<resc_051b3_2852> no i did not sadly
<resc_051b3_2852> it was folders
<mutante> wait.. it's the combo of "no backups" plus "messing around with disk formatting tools" plus "important things that cant be replaced" ?
<resc_051b3_2852> so you mean the Os is gone even if Gparted can still see it?
<mutante> in that case.. take it as a lesson. i'm very sorry for your loss
<resc_051b3_2852> it just says umounted
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, what does sudo fdisk -l
<resc_051b3_2852> ill do the command from the resque distro im on Rescatux one sec
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, is this ubuntu you are trying to save or debian
<resc_051b3_2852> Ubuntu but im from usb key on Rescatux as my Os is gone
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: my internet died
<resc_051b3_2852> but Gparted still reads it just says umounted from Rescatux
<resc_051b3_2852> !paste
<resc_051b3_2852> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, we need the output of what we are asking for
<moan> resc_051b3_2852: I said, reboot the real so (not Rescatux) and take a photo where the boot stop and send me https://imagebin.ca/
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, no need to keep using !paste
<resc_051b3_2852> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<resc_051b3_2852> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<resc_051b3_2852> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<resc_051b3_2852> Disklabel type: gpt
<resc_051b3_2852> Disk identifier: E755A229-1786-45A9-A6F1-605875995442
<resc_051b3_2852> Device       Start       End   Sectors   Size Type
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, you need to put that in a pastebin and then give us the url, NOT pastes directly in the channel
<resc_051b3_2852> it was mouse error
<resc_051b3_2852> sorry for that
<resc_051b3_2852> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GRmQYXtMSW/
<resc_051b3_2852> i hope this helps
<resc_051b3_2852> so when i use Gparted from here Rescatux vrom usb im using it finds the Os just says umounted
<resc_051b3_2852> is this log of any help bazhang ?
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, just started reading it, this will take a bit of time, more than two minutes so please be patient
<bobomb> is there a simple way short of multiseat to share an x session with two independently controlled sets of mouse/keyboard?
<resc_051b3_2852> Thanks Alott
<resc_051b3_2852> i need restart Rescatux when you ready as Gparted froze when i did try recover files
<resc_051b3_2852> from Os
<resc_051b3_2852> now works back
<mecotri> Every time I play a sound the first second gets cutoff. Short sounds don't play at all. This has been the case over a half dozen computers and Ubuntu releases. What causes it and how can I finally put a stop to it?
<bobomb> i see lots of ways to share one set of mouse/keyboard amongst multiple instances, i see ways of setting up completely independent x sessions complete with seperate monitors or over the network
<resc_051b3_2852> ill send you also the screenshot of Gparted from Rescatux bazhang
<bobomb> but two mice and two keyboards on one PC with one monitor is impossible to find
<bazhang> root@debian:/home/user# resc_051b3_2852 what's that? is that the rescatux recovery?
<mecotri> bobomb, the ability to use two keyboards at once or two keyboards on one machine but not at the same time?
<resc_051b3_2852> yes im from rescatux recovery distro from usb
<resc_051b3_2852> how do i take screenshot bazhang  as i got no gui for it here
<bobomb> at the same time
<resc_051b3_2852> i want send you Gparted also
<bobomb> but not interrupting eachother
<bobomb> two mice, but not interrupting eachother
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, well check if this recovery disk has testdisk/photorec on it, that's probably your only hope
<bobomb> like two users should be able to open two windows in one workspace and do their own things
<resc_051b3_2852> how i dod that bazhang ?
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, a screenshot wont make a difference at this point
<bobomb> swapping focus
<bobomb> of course
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, how do you do what
<mecotri> It's possible. I did it once trying to use a numpad as a macro keyboard and one keyboard as a normal. It was a nightmare but I can find the guide I used.
<resc_051b3_2852> testdisk photorec i mean ?
<bobomb> i mean i see the complications
<bobomb> but some way of separating the two sets of input devices, mostly the pointer
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, you are using something rescatux I have no idea about, were it an ubuntu usb I could help
<bobomb> it assumes two users in one physical space that can talk and cooperate
<mecotri> bobomb, be warned based on your graphics situation the windows will flicker. I could use both keyboards at the same time independently on two different windows but it flickered bad with an Nvidia GPU and closed drivers.
<resc_051b3_2852> my Os is linux mint
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, ask that OS maker if they have testdisk/photorec on it
<resc_051b3_2852> you want i burn the Ubuntu Usb to try recover it?
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, MINT is not supported here
<bobomb> even just a stable two-mouse solution
<bobomb> would be great
<resc_051b3_2852> i know but is still Ubuntu i don't know where else get help
<resc_051b3_2852> you want i make Ubuntu usb key?
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, you should have told us it was MINT from the get go, you need to find the mintsupport people and ask them
<resc_051b3_2852> i found testdisk
<resc_051b3_2852> :)
<resc_051b3_2852> what should it do now?
<resc_051b3_2852> i don't know where they have no chan
<bazhang> !mintsupport | resc_051b3_2852
<ubottu> resc_051b3_2852: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<bazhang> I just gave you a location for mintsupport resc_051b3_2852
<mecotri> bobomb, this isn't the guide I followed but looks like the steps are about the same with the same ultimate goal. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multi-pointer_X
<resc_051b3_2852> thanks bazhang   i found the testdisk what you advise me do now?
<resc_051b3_2852> i will go there afther
<bazhang> resc_051b3_2852, no help with MINT here, please ask the MINT people
<bobomb> YES! i just saw that too. multiple pointers with seperate keyboard focus
<yuan> mm
<Derpadong> Hello folks. Im trying to get 4 Nvidia 1030 cards to run all at one time but I dont know where to start. Could anyone please help me?
<yuan> any people?
<resc_051b3_2852> how do i go to this server bazhang ?
<bazhang> Derpadong, for mining?
<resc_051b3_2852>  irc.spotchat.org
<bobomb> it should be called "soft" multiseat not "crude" multiseat
<Derpadong> bazhang, Yes.
<bazhang> Derpadong, what miner software are you using
<strive> Phew.
<DiecastMessiah> resc_051b3_2852: will help ya in pm
<Derpadong> bazhang, Nothing yet and I dont know what the person is going to be using. I just need to get the cards seen by ubuntu
<strive> I was feeling edgy...
<bazhang> DiecastMessiah, he left
<bazhang> Derpadong, the miner software can easily pick that up
<Derpadong> The thing is I can only see 1 card
<Derpadong> Not all 4
<bobomb> "As of 24 December 2016, only multicursor-wm (development stops around 2011) supports multi-pointer. "
<Derpadong> bazhang, nvidia-smi shows only 1
<bazhang> Derpadong, cryptobadger.com has many guides for how to get that going
<bazhang> Derpadong, they specialize in helping with Linux, including ubuntu
<Derpadong> bazhang, Even nvidia 1030 cards?
<bazhang> Derpadong, I'd need to dive through their extensive lists to answer that
<Derpadong> I cant seem to get these cards seen and it is very odd
<bazhang> Derpadong, thats why it would help to have the actual person who's going to run this go give us more info about what they are mining, what miner software etc
<Derpadong> I know
<Derpadong> lol
<bazhang> Derpadong, so you can either go to that website for them and read through the lists, or tell them to have a look at it, many of them aslo have channels here on freenode
<bazhang> also
<Kel> Intermittent issue with detatching screen and logging out of my shell resulting in all PIDs killed by SystemD when I come back. Have changed /etc/systemd/logind.conf ; No good. I'm aware of https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825394 but none of that is helping either. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Debian bug 825394 in systemd "systemd kill background processes after user logs out" [Normal,Fixed]
<bobomb> is this still true in 17.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/MPX
<Kel> (and if it matters, I am on 17.10 and Linode. Lassie is turned off.)
<mecotri> bobomb, I found the guide I followed before but it had basically the same instructions as the Arch wiki (https://superuser.com/questions/367882/windows-manager-which-allows-multiple-active-windows-multiple-input-devices). Sorry. Minus the flickering I thought it worked for me on 17.04. I played with it a bit before rebooting to get back to normal.
<bobomb> that is an old article and it seems like MPX is a standard since ubuntu 10 but is it still in there in 17?
<bobomb> xinput list does indeed show this master and slave input list. never heard of that before
<Euph0ria> nacc: Ty for your advice earlier.
<brenster21> So I am dualbooting windows and ubuntu and i need to expand my ubuntu parition. But my laptop keyboard has gone kaput and the usb keyboard doesnt work in Grub. So I want to use grub customizer to change the order to bootable linux USB, windows, than ubuntu. than remove the USB to boot to windows, then after i am done shutdown and plug it back in.
<brenster21> Do you think my idea will work
 * brenster21 is using grub customizer
<cfhowlett> brenster21, grub customizer is well known for causing unpredictable ubuntu behavior.  should stop you from trying though.
<Triffid_Hunter> brenster21: bios should have an option for legacy usb, that should make your kb work in grub
<Triffid_Hunter> brenster21: the OSes may not like it, my bios has an additional option, something like "legacy until OS takes over"
<brenster21> Truffud_hunter thank you
<brenster21> cfhowlett how do I uninstall grub customizer
<brenster21> and how do i change my grub settings?
<cfhowlett> never used it so can't say.
<brenster21> ah
<begati> Hi, did someone tried to install Ubuntu on Samsung Chromebook 3 (CELES)? I got no audio, even updating the kernel.
<brenster21> Triffid_Hunter idk if legacy is enabled.
<Mead> I'm having trouble configuring a network interface in lubuntu (#lubuntu is a ghost town), anyone here feel like helping me trouble shoot?
<kenrin> What kind of interface,  like giving it an address ?
<Mead> I'm trying to configure my ethernet interface to share internet (wifi connection to AP) and it keeps saying "disconnected"
<kenrin> What says disconnected,  the ethernet?  Did you set it up right using nm-connection-editor ?
<Mead> kenrin: the ethernet
<Triffid_Hunter> is it plugged in?
<Mead> it is plugged in to a 5 port unmanaged switch
<kenrin> Are the lights on ?
<Mead> yes
<cookiecutter> brenster21: i’ve used grub customizee
<cookiecutter> worked fine
<Mead> well they are now, I set it manual and gave it an IP, let me switch it back.
<brenster21> cookiecutter what do you think of my plan?
 * brenster21 needs grub to boot to windows once then back to ubuntu. without the use of a keyboard in grub
<Mead> I disabled the interface changed's it's ipv4 "method" to "shared to other computers" and now a block box keeps appearing at the top right of my screen saying disconnected.   Other hosts connected, and other clients/hosts connected to the switch aren't getting leases
<Mead> err Other hosts connected to the switch aren't getting leases
<kenrin> Did you have the auto connect to this network box checked?  and reboot ?
<kenrin> Also do you have something for them to get leases from?  like dnsmasq or network-manager dhcp options?
<Mead> I didn't see a box to check for "auto connect"   and a reboot wouldn't help since I've live booted
<Mead> kenrin:  I thought it set that up automatically when you chose "shared to other computers"
<kenrin> it should but it depends on your system,  I have no clue what applet lubuntu uses
<kenrin> I know regular ubuntu uses network-manager and it takes care of all that
<Mead> I bet "network-manager" isn't installed out of the box, lubuntu is super tiny
<kenrin> If you can see the connection address in the details for the ethernet,  you could try to give the client PC manually address in the same subnet
<Mead> kenrin: I'd still need to set up routing
<kenrin> Or you could see if dnsmasq is working and check the config file
<kenrin>  /etc/dnsmasq.conf interface=eth0(or whatever)  dhcp-range=192.168.0.2,192.168.0.254,72H  should be all you need then start it
<kenrin> I'm just using that as example,  it'll depend on what address the ethernet has
<ryzah> hello
<Mead> hum,  dnsmasq.conf doesn't exist
<kenrin> You probably don't have the right things installed on that livecd then
<kenrin> For it to even work with shared connections
<Mead> I'm coming to the same conclusion
<Mead> I should have known I was in trouble when I had to install something to get ifconfig
<kenrin> Well that doesn't mean anything,  net-tools are deprecated in favor of ip route
<kenrin> You could probably still set it up using iptables
<kenrin> Depends how much work you want to do,  versus just using a regular ubuntu livecd
<cfhowlett> Mead, is this a regular ubuntu livecd?  cause you should have at least had ifconfig available.
<Mead> I... don't want to mess with iptables I know that much
<Mead> cfhowlett: [20:43] <Mead> I'm having trouble configuring a network interface in lubuntu (#lubuntu is a ghost town), anyone here feel like helping me trouble shoot?
<cfhowlett> ah.  lubuntu.
<Mead> I'm trying to do this on an old atom/ion nettop (ddr2 ram old) so, I thought lubuntu would be a good choice
<kenrin> Just do it on iptables,  it isn't THAT bad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Mead> I built a openwrt image for it, but openwrt doesn't support a local gui interface that I want as well.
<Mead> kenrin:  I  mess with IP tables a while back, lets just say me and iptables don't get along.
<Mead> kenrin:  Could you suggest a ubuntu derivative to use instead lf lubuntu?  I would like a light weight gui that wouldn't bog down my ancient dual core atom processor.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to get nVidia proprietary drivers to show up in the software GUI?
<cfhowlett> enable third party and partners software sources, IIRC monokrome
<monokrome> Also, if anyone knows how to make the background tile - it seems like that isn't in the GUI any more?
<monokrome> cfhowlett: oooh thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<kenrin> That would be easier to put connection sharing on?  I have no idea.  I use lubuntu on my old laptops too
<cfhowlett> Mead, actually, you can test this super easily.  sudo apt install xfce4                  logout, choose the xfce session and login.     you can then test the desktop environment.  if you like it, get the full meal deal with sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<amazoniantoad> Is it possible to create a LVM group on a remote disk mounted over sshfs? Please say yes
<Mead> kenrin: connection sharing?  That is what thought was doing.
<monokrome> Hmm, cfhowlett... Didn't seem to show up after that. Maybe it requires a reboot? O_o
<cfhowlett> monokrome, sudo apt update or refresh
<kenrin> Anything light weight isn't going to have dnsmasq or networkmanager configured already or a nice applet for it =/
<cfhowlett> i.e. refresh software sources
<monokrome> cfhowlett: I did that :o
<monokrome> "Additional Drivers" only shows the intel microcode driver :o
<cfhowlett> monokrome, my bad.  nvidia are in the restricted category it seems      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<monokrome> Those are enabled too! :o
<cfhowlett> huh.  OK then.  hate to suggest it but ... reboot!  try again
<Mead> I found an xbuntu image from last march in my hord of downloaded files, I'll try that.  If I can configure the internet sharing on a live boot, I'll install it.
<monokrome> cfhowlett: No luck w/ reboot eithher
<monokrome> :'(
<amazoniantoad> why cant I see the remote disk in fdisk after mounting via sshfs?
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: because sshfs doesn't provide a disk, it mounts a remote filesystem
<cfhowlett> sorry monokrome, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia          you could download from there then sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<testhuman> so idk if people are gonna yell at me for asking this
<Mead> WHY WOULD WE YELL AT YOU?
<testhuman> but i'm trying to install 16.04 LTS and the live usb says its 17.04
<testhuman> As does the 17.10 usb
<testhuman> both downloaded today from the ubuntu site and installed to usb via rufus
<Mead> rufus doesn't always change the volume label
<testhuman> I mean even using the terminal while in the live usb says it's 17.04
<Mead> well go back to rufus and remake the usb
<testhuman> I've done that twice today
<testhuman> both 16.04 LTS and 17.10
<Mead> did you install one of them to the system?
<testhuman> 17.04 is already installed on the system, i attempted to upgrade to 17.10 a few weeks ago and it exploded
<testhuman> Now i am trying to clean install
<Mead> sounds like it might not be booting from the usb live drive
<testhuman> I manually selected the usb drive from bios
<testhuman> The actually installed 17.04 boots to blank desktop and blank top bar since the upgrade
<testhuman> So i'm pretty sure im in the live usb version because it actually boots
<cfhowlett> testhuman, 17.04 is well past it
<cfhowlett> it's supported life.
<testhuman> Yeah, that's how i got in this mess in the first place
<Euph0ria> People think, ubuntu!  New version!  It must be better!  Fixes, upgrades, features!  ...nope.
<testhuman> Pulseaudio exploded one day, i tried to reinstall it but i couldn't connect to the packages because they change the damn servers when they EOLd 17.04
<testhuman> I retargeted the update thing but then decided "why not upgrade to 17.10 while i'm at it"
<testhuman> and that's where it all went wrong
<Euph0ria> testhuman: My audio died when I did an upgrade to 7.04 also. Also, 17.10.
<testhuman> It's a long story, but pulseaudio simply stopped working on my already in place 17.04 install.
<Euph0ria> I tried the 7.04 and 7.10 liveCD/USBs and no audio on either of those even.
<Euph0ria> 16.04.3 tho, audio works like a charm.
<testhuman> I'm trying to go to 16.04 LTS so get 3 years before ubuntu wrecks my shit again
<cfhowlett> testhuman, is there a specific reason you are not using the LTS releases?  16.04.3 is current
<testhuman> because i was dumb enough to install 17.04 in the first place
<testhuman> I realize i'm a moron but i didn't think my story would be too hard to follow
<cfhowlett> OK ... download 16.04.3 and install.  bang.  you have 5 years of support or you can stay put until the next LTS release, 18.04
<Euph0ria> it's not like it was 17.04 alpha/beta release.  Can't blame you for thinking a newer version would be better.
<testhuman> Yeah, which brings me back to what i came in here for, the Live USB i just made an hour ago off the ubuntu site with rufus says it's 17.04...
<testhuman> The 16.04 LTS
<testhuman> live usb
<testhuman> Like, the install icon on the desktop says "Install Ubuntu 17.04"
<testhuman> and checking the version in the terminal also says 17.04
<testhuman> on a 16.04 LTS live usb
<Euph0ria> testhuman: my guess is it's 17.04, and maybe you need to find a new source for 16.04.  :D
<testhuman> Yeah, i just downloaded again from a mirror
<testhuman> I'm going to reflash that.
<Euph0ria> wipe the usb clean too, maybe?
<testhuman> About to. Thank god i have a functioning laptop
<Euph0ria> And just use the Startup Disk Creator tool to write the ISO to the USB?
<testhuman> i've been using rufus, is that not the look these days?
<cfhowlett> inconsistent results.
<Euph0ria> testhuman: The Startup Disk Creator is a "safer" option.
<testhuman> oh also does startup disk creator work in windows
<testhuman> i've never used it before.
<cfhowlett> no.  ubuntu only.
<testhuman> oh lmao, looks like it doesnt.
<Euph0ria> testhuman: No.  It's a linux utility.  There are programs liks SARDU for Windows thoough.
<testhuman> Yeah, i'm on my Win10 laptop right now.
<testhuman> My desktop is the machine where all these nightmares have occurred
<AngelKde> testhuman:  created usb live whit rufus en windows
<testhuman> Furthermore, I am dual-booting on my desktop and I'd really like to save Windows on it
<testhuman> save the Windows install on it
<testhuman> But the botched upgrade doesn't give me a grub menu anymore, just boots straight to my trashed ubuntu install
<Euph0ria> Once you get it going and GRUB loading, it should see windows and dual-boot for you.
<testhuman> Yeah. I just don't want to nuke the drive because it will kill windows. I'm remaking the USB in rufus right now since there don't appear to be too many reputable options on windows
<cfhowlett> there's a good chance that the installation worked but grub is fragged. how to repair?  boot from an ubuntu USB, chroot your system and reinstall grub
<testhuman> cfhowlett: I will consider that option if this Live USB keeps fucking with me
<testhuman> I guess the bonus there would be also saving my original linux install
<Euph0ria> testhuman: Well, maybe your /home dir, providing you put it on a separate partition.
<testhuman> also my apologies for storming into the channel and spamming SAVE ME, i'm just mad desperate right now
<testhuman> Euph0ria: a separate partition from root?
<Euph0ria> testhuman: Yes.  It's usually always good practice to put your /home dir on a seperate partition.
<testhuman> intredasting
<strive> Euph0ria: Why's that?
<AngelKde> testhuman: sure as Euph0ria recommends you and the best choice
<testhuman> I don't even remember if i did that or not
<testhuman> We will find out soon.
<Euph0ria> strive: Why is what?  Putting your /home dir on a seperate partition?  Like the use of another filesystem, or not loosing all your stuff in the event the root filesystem crashes and burns?
<testhuman> either way its NBD, there's not much i need to save on my linux install anways
<testhuman> I've come to terms with the gravity of my mistakes haha
<ngie> hey all how is everyone
<Euph0ria> strive: among other reasons.
<Euph0ria> ngie: dandy, you?
<strive> Euph0ria: Noted. Thank you.
<testhuman> Update: my bios is now locking up. Fun times.
<ngie> cant complain
<ngie> just chilling out
<ngie> just runing ubuntu in a vm
<ngie> getting use to it again
<ngie> i like gaming so ...i prefer to do most things on linux then just play games using windows
<Euph0ria> ngie: Good way to get familiar with it.
<Euph0ria> ngie: especially if you're using Win10.
<ngie> which i am
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> :D
<ngie> god its been so long since i was even on irc
<testhuman> Yeah, that was the whole purpose of dual booting for me in the first place. Too paranoid to use Win10 for general usage.
<ngie> i remember the days ...where this is were i got all my warez from
<ngie> mpgs apps games ....
<ngie> mp3
<Euph0ria> I don't do much gaming, and what gaming I do doesn't require DX11,12,...  And with all the scary crap in Win10, I'm sticking with Win7Pro for my windows needs.  Solid as a rock.
<ngie> jpgs
<ngie> lol
<ngie> yea im just using it for veryvery basic functions
<ngie> but moslty just games
<ngie> then on linux to do anything else
<Roden> oh man!
<ngie> dont even have to download a torrent client with ubuntu ..lol
<Roden> did anyone get my messages about gparted?
<ngie> already got noe
<ngie> one
<Euph0ria> ngie: Is windows 10 your host for your VM?
<ngie> yea
<Euph0ria> ngie: Which VM software do you use?
<ngie> vmware
<Euph0ria> Good call.
<ngie> used it alot of the years ....so i guess you go back to what ya know
<ngie> you just run ubuntu straight? no vm
<Euph0ria> That and it's awesome.  I run VmWare on a minimal ubuntu install running XFCE as the host, and run everything else in VM.
<ngie> know what was strange i downloaded mint first ..as i use to run that ...after i learnt on ubuntu ..pretty much same same ...but didnt reconize the iso
<Euph0ria> ngie: Mint is a Ubuntu baby, just with the DTE being Mate/Cinnamon and a few custom packages.
<ngie> yep yep
<Euph0ria> But yeah, pretty much the same thing.
<ngie> but vmware didnt reconize it
<Euph0ria> That's odd.
<ngie> yea i know
<ngie> so where ab0uts you from mate
<Euph0ria> You should be able to mount the ubuntu/debian/etc ISO for linux tools.
<Euph0ria> err VmWare tools.
<ngie> yea ...if i could be bothered pressing a couple of buttons ...but i just did express setup
<ngie> and it didnt pick it up ...but the ubuntu iso was fine
<Euph0ria> It's been awhile since I've had to do that but I don't use Mint.
<ngie> yea was just easier using ubuntu
<ngie> :P
<Euph0ria> I'm in Central USA.
<ngie> arhh nice
<ngie> syd australia here
<Euph0ria> I could have guessed.  :D
<ngie> blahaha is it that easy to pick ..lol
<Euph0ria> ngie: Well, your host is .au so...
<Euph0ria> And we're mates, afterall.
<ngie> could have been a dns
<ngie> lol
<ngie> yea the mate ...is a give away
<ngie> dont even notice im typing it
<ngie> lol
<ngie> fucking australia gov blocks torrent sites now
<Euph0ria> ngie: So, off topic, you rejoining IRC via Freenode?  Used to be EfNet, Undernet and DALnet back in the day, but they've all shrunk into near obscurity.
<ngie> and movie streams sites also
<Euph0ria> ngie: VPN?
<ngie> correct
<ngie> sorry vpn
<ngie> yea i was mostly a efnet guy ..lol
<Euph0ria> Virtual Private Network tunneling.
<ngie> for all the lastest warez needs
<ngie> oh you were talking about the blocking
<ngie> lol
<ngie> yes i have to use a vpn now
<ngie> to access the sites ...
<Euph0ria> Like, privateinternetaccess bought Freenode, pretty much, and they're a decent VPN still at that.
<Triffid_Hunter> ngie: I'm Australian.. didn't know they'd blocked anything though, haven't been there in a couple years
<Triffid_Hunter> Euph0ria: orly? that's the one I use
<ngie> yea triff
<Triffid_Hunter> using it in china of all places fwiw
<Euph0ria> Triffid_Hunter: Good value for their 2 year setup.  Pass all the requirements for a good private VPN.
<ngie> you havnt been to australia for a few ...or torrent sites for a few?
<Triffid_Hunter> Euph0ria: there's a 2 year plan now? is that new?
<Triffid_Hunter> ngie: australia :P all the movies here are in chinese with chinese subtitles; not much fun for this aussie
<ngie> lol
<ngie> i have a mate that moved over there 20 years ago now
<Euph0ria> Triffid_Hunter: Somewhat.  Check the site.  Just better savings, and I'm gonna be usign them for at least that long.
<ngie> to teach english
<ngie> is that you justin??? lol
<testhuman> mother of god, i'm gonna lose my mind. Now my desktop keeps hanging at bios
<Triffid_Hunter> Euph0ria: I've been using them longer than that already
<Euph0ria> Triffid_Hunter: Me too.  lol
<Triffid_Hunter> ngie: nah I've been here just 2.5y and that ain't my name
<testhuman> Zero hardware issues until now. Boot device light is on. Fun stuff.
<Euph0ria> testhuman: It won't boot the liveUSB?
<ngie> well 26 mil to 1 ...thought i give it a go
<ngie> :P
<testhuman> Euph0ria: can't even make it into BIOS now
<Triffid_Hunter> ngie: hmm there's at least half that many people in this city alone :P
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> testhuman: :o  Um, sounds like that goes beyond the scope of #ubuntu.  :(   Maybe turn it off and let it sit for a bit.  It might be tired.
<testhuman> im about 10 minutes from smoking myself stupid and just saying fuck it for tonight
<ngie> yea so they have brought in this law now where they ban all the torrent sites and anything else they believe is not good ..lol
<ngie> we are now a police state
<ngie> soon ...ill need to show id to buy something....its going to be nazi australia ..lol
<cfhowlett> off-topic in the support channel ngie.  better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<testhuman> i have hard restarted probably 20 times at this point so im gonna give it a rest
<cfhowlett> testhuman, give yourself a rest as well.
<testhuman> Yeah, I'm thinking I
<testhuman> I
<ngie> sheesh
<ngie> nazi ubuntu ..lol
<Euph0ria> testhuman: Yep, cold power it down and start fresh when you have less smoke around.
<Triffid_Hunter> testhuman: years ago I had a friend whose computer used to do that during the day.. turns out the sticker had fallen off his bios eprom and the incident sunlight was temporarily flipping bits
<ngie> lol
<testhuman> I'll give it 10 mins or so to chill out and if it doesn't want to cooperate then, i'll just hop into some Vicky 2 on my laptop and give it another go tomorrow.
<cfhowlett> Triffid_Hunter, o - m - g.  how did he suss that one out?
<testhuman> Triffid_Hunter: That sounds like an utter nightmare to troubleshoot
<Triffid_Hunter> cfhowlett: he lost a lot of hair before stumbling on the problem and consequently evident solution
<ngie> that crazy
<cfhowlett> Triffid_Hunter, I think that one might deserve an entry in the hall of infamy
<testhuman> This is why i left IT
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> Yep.  I'd have just bought a new MB long before then.  :D
<ngie> that and ...you make 40 bucks for building systems ..lol
<testhuman> accounting may have a higher suicide rate but the numbers leave less to chance. Less hair pulling. Except when Quickbooks breaks..
<ngie> i always suffered from people wanting there 386 to run like a quadcore
<ngie> its only 5 yrs old why is it running so slow
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> lol
<ngie> thats how i first started using ubuntu
<ngie> shitty computers laying around ..
<ngie> and everyone wanting to get online in the house
<Euph0ria> Can always set it up as a terminal for a thinmachine.
<Euph0ria> err, thinclient.
<ngie> then done that
<ngie> what does that invovle
<Euph0ria> Run a VM on another, faster machine, use the 386 to remote in.
<ngie> oh ok
<ngie> never even thought of it
<ngie> this was along time ago now though
<Triffid_Hunter> ngie: haha yeah I remember being at a friend's place and they were getting abysmal performance on cable.. rolled a linux box from spare parts they had lying around and all was well
<Euph0ria> You'd need vSphere or even ESXi and it'll do all the load balancing and all that.  The host computer just needs to be fast enough to handle the remmote access.
<ngie> this was the out dial up days
<Triffid_Hunter> ngie: funniest part was this was in the mid-2000s and I rolled a 386SX with 16MB ram, put smoothwall, and it beat the utter pants off their cots router
<ngie> hahahaa
<ngie> and everyone was blue screening everyone else lol
<ngie> the old no firewall dail up modem attack
<ngie> ill packet attack you for saying that ....lol
<ngie> irc wars
<ngie> lol
<Triffid_Hunter> ngie: heh ctcp ping ath0+++ ?
<Euph0ria> ngie: Oh, I remember all that.  The damn college students had the freaking T1 connections and could disconnect you just with a ping attack.  lol
<ngie> yea lol
<Triffid_Hunter> my modem had guard time so was immune
<Triffid_Hunter> needed 50ms of silence on the serial before it would accept mode switch to AT
<ngie> everyone was in awe of a t1 connection
<ngie> lol
<Triffid_Hunter> that whopping 64k? yeah, 28.8 was painful
<ngie> serving the warez to the masses
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> Oh the nostalgia.
<ngie> and looking for open ftps to upload to...for warez
<Euph0ria> Or IRC DCC server.
<ngie> yea
<ngie> laughs...memorys of irc
<ngie> i remember waitng days to download a movie
<ngie> and when you got it ...you were like wow!
<Euph0ria> When MP3 was cutting edge.  And XviD was a revolution.
<ngie> yes
<ngie> i remember when mp3 were only something you got from irc
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> I used Usenet a lot.
<ngie> arhh ok
<Euph0ria> alt.bin newsgroups for almost anything you could imagine.
<ngie> oh god
<testhuman> Alright, thanks for the help guys. I'm going to give it another crack tomorrow.
<ngie> i use to love newsgroups
<Euph0ria> Started there, then migrated to other places, like IRC.
<ngie> max out your connectino
<ngie> connection
<Euph0ria> testhuman: Good luck and relax for now.
<ngie> i forgot all about newsgroups
<ngie> good luck TH
<testhuman> Peace out peeps, I'll be sure to update y'all at some point.
<ngie> roger that
<testhuman> This could be a great excuse to finally pick up a 1TB 850 Pro and start fresh.
<ngie> when torrents first came out ....i thought this wont work
<ngie> but it went totally insane
<ngie> lol
<ngie> pretty much killed irc and newsgroups
<Euph0ria> ...napster, clones of napster, then DC+, then torrents.
<ngie> oh napster
<ngie> god i loved that program
<ngie> lol
<ngie> i had so many HDD connected ..and sharing
<Euph0ria> Same here.  Almost a whole terrabyte!
<ngie> lol
<ngie> yep
<ngie> i went crazy when i goot a 300kbs connection
<Euph0ria> I still have some IDE hard drives I need to look through, just for nostalgic reasons.
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> Find my old chat logs, maybe images and ascii art from my BBS days.
<ngie> lol
<ngie> ascii art
<ngie> lol
<ngie> too funny
<Euph0ria> ANSI art.  Color and animation.  :D
<ngie> and .wav files
<ngie> they were big back then
<Euph0ria> Adlib, then SoundBlasters..
<Euph0ria> IRQ juggling.
<ngie> i couldnt believe how many people were on freenode
<ngie> thought it was a mass of buts
<ngie> bots
<ngie> lol
<ngie> prob is on alot of channels
<ngie> i remember watching convos in channels of people thinking that were talking to someone
<ngie> but it was just a but
<ngie> bot
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> Lots of people idling.  It's probably the most regulated IRC network.  Freenode, then DalNet, then Undernet, then EfNet was just a total free-for-all.
<ngie> yea
<ngie> i use to be on efnet mostly
<purplepod> many of us use a znc or other bouncer. leaves a client connected 24/7, we just connect to it when we want/have time
<Euph0ria> Yep.  It was the biggest.
<ngie> was alot of fun
<ngie> no facebook or shit like that
<ngie> back then
<Euph0ria> Yep!
<ngie> xxx passwords
<Euph0ria> Before ICQ even, which was like, the first instant messenger.
<ngie> omg
<ngie> omg i forgot about icq
<ngie> everyone that was on irc ...pretty much had a icq acct
<ngie> the little green flower
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> I still remember my ICQ ID#.
<Euph0ria> Doesn't work anymore, but I remember it.
<ngie> omg thats amazing
<ngie> i remember my username on ..here from 20 odd yrs ago
<ngie> but thats about it
<Euph0ria> Kinda like remembering my phone number as a kid growing up in the 70's
<ngie> how old are you Euph
<Euph0ria> ngie: 43.
<Euph0ria> I'm old old school.  I remember chiseling my first dumb terminal out of stone...
<ngie> blahaha
<ngie> same
<ngie> turn 43 in dec
<ngie> so im a young43
<ngie> lol
<ngie> how got a ubuntu question ...lol something different
<ngie> whats the best program to scan for viruses before copying them over the windows
<Euph0ria> Something on topic.  Wow.  It's slow in here at the moment.
<ngie> there all here they just like watching
<Euph0ria> On Ubuntu?  Not a lot of AV software for Linux.  ClamAV maybe, but I'd setup a network SMB to your VM and scan the files using something like Avira Free.
<ngie> SMB?
<cfhowlett> !malware
<cfhowlett> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Euph0ria> err, a network share.  SMB is just a windows compatible network sharing service.
<ngie> oh ok
<ngie> thanks CF
<ngie> samba huh
<ngie> lets have a looky
<ngie> i was like why is the writing in russian ..lol...bloody proxy
<ngie> lol
<ngie> arhh i dont need samna
<ngie> samba
<ngie> as vmware lets ya drag drop
<Euph0ria> Yes, but then it doesn't get scanned before moving it.
<ngie> ohhhh
<ngie> so samba will scan it before moving...correct?
<Euph0ria> Not that dragging-dropping wouldn't work, so long as you were careful not to run any executables.  lol
<ngie> lol
<Euph0ria> But I thought the idea was to scan them before they touched Windows soil.
<ngie> yes
<ngie> it is
<ngie> thats the plan
<ngie> like most games i buy for online use ....but i like downloading them and seeing if i like em ..so i normally get a pirate copy
<ngie> but i do like to scan for trojans and shit
<Euph0ria> It's worth looking into anyway, if you plan on using Ubuntu/Windows together.
<ngie> what should i be looking into
<ngie> a smb?
<ngie> or samba
<ngie> whats the best way to go about this
<Euph0ria> Networking your linux machine with windows.
<ngie> its only vmware ...not 2 different computers
<Euph0ria> Lookup info on samba.
<ngie> ok
<Euph0ria> ngie: Yes, but you can network the two together, the VM, and the host.  Make your linux share read-only and run your scans from there.
<Euph0ria> Err, run Windows AV software to scan whatever you've downloaded on the ubuntu VM.
<michael2> hi, I am runnig a live USB of ubuntu 16.04. my apt config tells me there is a whole bunch of packages available on my "cdrom" - does anyone know how I can install packages from this cdrom?
<cfhowlett> michael2, install?  as in permanent install?  on a live session? nope
<ngie> ok so i can scan files on the ubuntu vm if i run a smb?
<ngie> brb smoke
<michael2> cfhowlett: you can install packages into a live USB session with ubutntu - they will only persist for the session though
<cfhowlett> precisely my point
<cfhowlett> assuming the cdrom is enabled as a software source, sudo apt install package name or dpkg -i foo.deb
<Euph0ria> michael2: Add the CDrom as a source like cf said, refresh your sources, then see what you have to choose from. Will you have internet connectivity on your livecd session?
<Euph0ria> michael2: Because if you do, just use to grab temporarily lived software.
<Euph0ria> err, just use your internet connection to download the latest whatever.
<michael2> Euph0ria: the CDrom is pre-enabled as a source - however apt-cache policy seems to tell me priority will be give to the packages  on archive.ubuntu,com apt server - so I have commented them out of /etc/sapt/sources.list - and about to apt-get update now
<Euph0ria> ngie: Yes, you can setup a samba share on your linux VM so your windows can mount and scan.
<ngie> thanks
<michael2> Euph0ria: I will have intermittent internet access - but trying to force installs from the cdrom where possible
<Euph0ria> ngie: Maybe one day you'll want to setup a file-server running ZFS and knowing a bit about networking will come in handy that way.
<michael2> Euph0ria: hope that makes sense - what I just said
<Euph0ria> michael2: I see.  You won't be able to install anything too elaborate.
<Euph0ria> Really, I wish apt worked more like torrents for conditions like spotty or slow internet connections.
<Euph0ria> Or rather, there was a torrent-like alternative.
<Euph0ria> right now, it works just like an FTP transfer.  If it fails, you gotta start all over again.
<Euph0ria> Well, except there's resuming but you risk corruption.
<michael2> Euph0ria: if the apt server was hosted on nginx - apt could send an http "range" header -e.g. Range: bytes=2994-333303
<Euph0ria> michael2: In any case, it's rather ill-equiped for a spotty internet connection.
<michael2> Euph0ria: if  you are running journaling file system like ext4 - you can generally resume without corruption
<Euph0ria> michael2: I mean data corruption from the interrupted/resume of the transfer, not corruption on the filesystem.
<Euph0ria> And you won't know if it's corrupt or not until it's finished and a checksum is done.
<michael2> no im meant you shouldn't get corruption  of the file - and checksum should be unnessary - unless the source actually changed in the time during the interuption
<michael2> I enabled the cdrom - its looks like ive got 32 packages available from cdrom - does that sound rught?
<Euph0ria> michael2: lol, stopping and resuming files makes data corruption (not the file on the filesystem) increasingly likely.  If you use a package manager, it usually runs a checksum check on the file to make sure you haven't missed or corrupted any data during the transfer, or you can do it yourself manually.
<Euph0ria> michael2: Honestly, I have no idea.  I haven't used a cdrom as a source for packages in ages.
<Euph0ria> I couldn't guess which distro has what packages as a source on it.
<michael2> how is data corruption even possible? the filesystem wont proceeed to updating the file and block information until in _knows_ its good. any lost of connectivity - even a physicall power loss shouldn't corrupt any data that gets referenced. yes partiaally written data on disk willbe bad but no program will ever know of its existence - thats all part of filestysem design
<Euph0ria> michael2: You're confusing filesystem corruption with corruption of a datastream.
<Euph0ria> michael2: The filesystem is irrelevant.
<Euph0ria> I'm talking about corruption that can happen when you start/stop a transfer several times over a spotty internet connection.
<michael2> so you're saying the application is getting bad tcp packets ?
<Triffid_Hunter> sure, last time I checked the tcp checksum only covers the header, not the payload
<Euph0ria> michael2: If you have a spotty internet connection, the possibility of data corruption becomes more likely, and you can find yourself with a corrupt file. ..not a corrupt filesystem as the FS has nothing to do with what I'm talking about.
<Euph0ria> lol
<Euph0ria> wow.
<Euph0ria> Thinking it's time for a bit of sleep.
<Lope> I've installed ubuntu on an encrypted LVM volume called foo. then I installed ubuntu again on another encrypted LVM volume. I used the same ext4 partition for grub and didn't format it the 2nd time, but the installer removed my foo_crypt boot entry and I didn't back it up.
<Lope> I've booted up in the non encrypted LVM volume's ubuntu. I've mounted foo_crypt with luksOpen. I ran update-grub but it has not found foo_crypt, even though it's shown in `fdisk -l`
<Haris> hello all
<lotuspsychje> welcome Haris what can we do for you
<Haris> I have run a laravel cli command for queue. Its showing 3 different process IDs. https://pastebin.ca/3976196 . Is this one process running or multiple php processes that its running. I need this explaination for demonstrating something to someone
<TJ-> Lope: As I said in ##linux yesterday, when installing multiple distros with a single boot manager, only OS should install/use GRUB. This is especially true with an encrypted alternate install since the other OS's don't know how to access the encrypted install and therefore tools like os-prober cannot discover the encrypted OS, and therefore it doesn't get added to GRUB's menu
<TJ-> Grrr, typo ... "... only one OS ..."
<lotuspsychje> Haris: seems like there's a big #laravel channel
<Haris> Yes. I'm already there
<Haris> my query is ubuntu related
<Haris> I'm running laravel's command. But my question is regarding output from ps on shell on ubuntu
<Haris> please verify
<TJ-> Haris: looks like you've got 2 php processes there, 25768 and 26959
<Haris> yes. I know that
<Haris> I believe this is output from ubuntu's version of ps
<Haris> on centos I don't get output like this
<Haris> for the same command
<TJ-> so the answer is "multiple php processes"
<Haris> are you sure ?
<Haris> I'm running a single command. how can it be running multiple procs ?
<TJ-> Haris: it shows 2 different command lines, 2 different PIDs
<Haris> I know its showing two PIDs
<TJ-> Haris: presumably one launches/forks another ?
<Haris> ofcourse, its a possibility
<Haris> please, Is anyone else in the community active at this time ?
<TJ-> Haris: you're better off using the POSIX rather than BSD flags for 'ps' though, they show the Parent PID too, as in "ps -efly | grep php"
<lotuspsychje> Haris: can pstree help?
<Haris> got disconnected
<Haris> is pstree available with this same name on 14.04.5 ?
<lotuspsychje> Haris: should be, man pstree
<Haris> why the heck does ubuntu show one process that's running in shape of multiple processes in output from ps ?
<Haris> it confuses people
<Flannel> Haris: Do you have an example? I'm not sure I follow.
<Haris> I have run a laravel cli command for queue. Its showing 3 different process IDs. https://pastebin.ca/3976196 . Is this one process running or multiple php processes that its running. I need this explaination for demonstrating something to someone
<Haris> its method of showing output is becoming reason of causing confusion
<Haris> ..for a layman coder/developer
<Haris> this ( sh -c "/usr/bin/php5" artisan queue:work  --queue="default" --delay=0 --memory=128 --sleep=3 --tries=3 --env=local ) part is not showin in output on centos. no one gets confused there. on ubuntu when I'll show this output to someone, they'll never believe its only one php laravel queue listen main process and one php laravel worker processes running
<Flannel> Haris: So, that only shows php running once (the first line).  Everything else is your invocation of it through the shell.  ps shows processes.
<Haris> %s/showin/showing/
<Haris> on centos, for e,g, this line starting with sh is not shown
<Haris> why does ps on ubuntu show it ?
<Haris> is there a way for me to "remove" this method of its output ?
<Haris> invocation or display
<Flannel> Haris: And you're 100% sure you're invoking it identically on centos and ubuntu?
<Haris> yes
<Haris> the line starting with sh is extra in output from ps on ubuntu
<Amichai> trying to connect to a sa,
<Haris> extra info that ubuntu is showing or extra method of invocation or running something on shell on ubuntu
<Flannel> Haris: And the shells are all the same?
<Haris> yes
<Haris> bash
<Flannel> Haris: ubuntu uses dash for sh.
<Amichai> trying to connect to a samba printer on ubuntu 16. cannot browse the printers on the domain
<Haris> let me check
<Flannel> Haris: so, change that to bash -c yadda yadda and see if it's identical.
<Haris> in output of set|egrep -i shell, its showing me
<Haris> SHELL=/bin/bash
<Haris> SHELLOPTS=braceexpand:emacs:hashall:histexpand:history:interactive-comments:monitor
<Amichai> when I click the domain name it comes up empty after a short while
<Haris> is this dash or bash ?
<Flannel> Haris: your interactive shell is bash, but a /bin/sh shebang will default to dash.
<Haris> yes!
<Haris> can I do away with this ?
<Haris> does using bash in place of dash have any shortcomings ?
<Flannel> Haris: like I said, try invoking that command with bash -c "/usr/bin..." instead of sh -c, see if it makes a difference.
<Haris> ok
<Haris> although .. ok .. let me try first
<Flannel> Haris: bash is heavier, which is why the default sh was switched to dash.
<Amichai> anyone?
<Flannel> Haris: But honestly, you should just teach whomever is reading your output to not freak out.
<Haris> I tried
<Haris> believe me, I'm still doing it, as I speak here
<ducasse> Flannel: the reason it show that as two processes is that they are. one is the shell that starts php, the second is php itself
<ducasse> *shows
<Flannel> ducasse: I know.
<ducasse> that was for Haris, sorry
<Flannel> ducasse: I have a feeling he knows too.
<Flannel> Haris: did invoking it with bash directly get rid of the second layer of shell?
<Haris> yes
<Flannel> Haris: makes sense.  You're just using bash to call php, instead of bash calling dash calling php.
<Lope> TJ-: thanks dude
<Lope> TJ-: I'm trying to setup grub manually and having trouble finding what files to edit
<Haris> awesome
<Haris> thank you all
<Flannel> Haris: Note, if you're using a different interactive shell, and then specifying bash, you'll have the same "problem"
<Lope> /boot/grub/grub.cfg says I must not edit it. Though in the past I've edited this file with success, the problem is it gets klobbered just by upgrading grub2 package or upgrading a kernel etc
<Lope> if I look in /etc/grub.d/ there are a bunch of scripts there that don't really look like I should be editing them
<Lope> They're a lot more complicated than grub.cfg
<EriC^^> Lope: you can edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<EriC^^> what are you trying to edit?
<Lope> Eric: I've got 2 ubuntu 16.04 installed on the same computer.
<Lope> One is inside an encrypted LVM, one is inside a non-encrypted LVM.
<Lope> I first installed the encrypted one, and that booted. Then I installed the non encrypted one, and it removed the grub entry of the encrypted one.
<Lope> Now in the non-encrypted ubuntu I've mounted the encrypted ubuntu LVM volume and then I ran update-grub, but OS-prober didn't find it.
<EriC^^> Lope: reinstall grub from encrypted one and update-grub from there
<Lope> Well, the question is how can I boot the encrypted one? chroot into it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Lope> So you reckon it'll see the non-encrypted ubuntu volume?
<EriC^^> yeah it should
<Lope> okay, thanks
<EriC^^> np
<Lope> then the next question, can I make /boot/grub/grub.cfg read only?
<Lope> so it doesn't get messed up by either distro?
<Lope> after I've got it working
<Mathisen> just make a copy
<EriC^^> Lope: if it's a separate /boot partition they won't touch eachother
<Lope> Mathisen: I don't want it to break every time I run apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Mathisen> it wont
<Lope> eric: it's one /boot partition for both installations
<EriC^^> that's complicated
<Mathisen> Lope, you should have mentioned that
<Lope> I've got sda1: /boot (for both) sda2 EFI, sda3 LVM, LV1(ubuntu encrypted) LV2(ubuntu not-encrypted)
<aaa_> hello
<Lope> Sorry, but the above should make it clear
<EriC^^> Lope: i think the encrypted one won't add the non-encrypted one in that case
<badboyjer> who likes blob blog?
<Mathisen> nope it wont, need to edit 40_custom and add it manual
<Lope> okay, well I might as well give it a try.
<Lope> Then I'll just remove grub2 from the non-encrypted one.
<bazhang> badboyjer, thats not topical here
<Lope> (if it works)
<TJ-> Lope: I'm thinking you might need to add your own /etc/grub.d/40_custom code that you 'teach' how to unlock the encrypted LVs and help os-prober/grub-mkconfig create menuentry's for them
<Lope> update-grub on the encrypted ubuntu didn't find the non-encrypted ubuntu.
<Lope> I've just run it from the encrypted ubuntu and it's probably removed the unencrypted one now hehe.
<Mathisen> Lope, side question: how exactly did you chroot into the install
<TJ-> Lope: might be worth looking at the os-prober code; I recall I added additional logic to it once to detect side-by-side installs like you're doing, but that was many years ago before I switched to testing in VMs
<Lope> Mathisen: I booted into the non-encrypted ubuntu (the last one that was installed and only one that was in grub) then I ran luksOpen on the encrypted LVM. Then I mounted it. Then i `cd'd` into it. Then I ran mount -o rbind for boot dev proc and sys. Then I chrooted into it. Made an etc resolv.conf file and it was functional.
<Mathisen> ok :) looks good
<Mathisen> was just asking, seen a few just chroot and thats it and forget the rest
<TJ-> Lope: tip. "mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /target/etc/resolv.conf" :)
<Lope> Boot failed now. And keyboard is not working in the grub screen.
<Lope> haha. cool. I normally just slap 8.8.8.8 on it
<Lope> Installation is broken now. Can't boot haha
<Lope> Bugger.
<Lope> Okay I'm going to get this working in a VM on my main computer, will be easier to copy and paste stuff.
<Lope> It dies saying /dev/mapper/foo_crypt does not exist.
<Lope> So it seems the chrooted encrypted LV didn't know it is encrypted.
<Lope> It's not good that update-grub overwrites other OS boot entries.
<Lope> I'm not saying I can make it work better, but it's not ideal :)
<CyberZaZa> hello
<lotuspsychje> CyberZaZa: welcome, how can we help you?
<monokrome> In case anyone else was also wondering about tiled backgrounds, it looks like there's no GUI for it in Ubuntu 17 - but you can `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-options wallpaper` and it'll tile them :o
<CyberZaZa> don't need help
<TEUKU> helllo
<monokrome> org.gnome.desktop.screensaver seems to do it for the lock screen as well :o
 * monokrome waves
<Lope> check out dconf if you want to automate stuff with gsettings
<Lope> oh, i think I may have it backwards
<Lope> I'm trying to type a luks password in virtualbox and it's not taking input. (keyboard input worked during install) Any ideas?
<katnip> anyone remember the name of the app that darkens your screen at night when the sun goes down?
<monokrome> libben: I just use gsettings? https://github.com/monokrome/dotfiles/blob/master/.local/bin/user-wallpapers#L13-L21
<monokrome> seems ok
<monokrome> The tablet supporrt was working superbly earlier, and now it's randomly not
<ducasse> katnip: redshift
<monokrome> wat?
<lotuspsychje> !who | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<monokrome> ubottu: I'm not
<Lope> Ok I connected my USB keyboard to the VM. It didn't take input immediately. I had to reboot it. But then it couldn't display the password screen with the USB keyboard connected. But I typed the password blind, and that worked.
<monokrome> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> monokrome: talking to yourself?
<monokrome> lotuspsychje: No, there are people in here
<lotuspsychje> monokrome: this is not a chat, but ubuntu support
<ritzx> Hello :) Is this possible to completely disable IPv4 on ubuntu and use it as an ethernet bridge to vm only?
<ritzx> and keep gui working on host
<monokrome> ritzx: How do you want the ethernet bridge to VM to work? IPv6?
<ritzx> monokrome, arp I guess
<ritzx> (it's very easy in windows by disabling all protocols in drivers except vm-specific bridge)
<ritzx> drivers -> interfaces
<monokrome> ritzx: Doesn't ARP use IPv4?
<monokrome> I mean, like, won't the addresses resolve to IPv4 addresses?
<monokrome> ritzx: Also, usually I think you'd configure this sort of behavior on your VM host instead of guest
<ritzx> monokrome, generally I don't care about arp, my ideas is for it to use macs and just route traffic
<ritzx> idea*
<ritzx> monokrome, yes I want to configure host to just route traffic without using ip
<ritzx> ipv4
<Mathisen> ritzx, i think you should take a tripp to ##networking
<monokrome> Oh. You are writing a new protocol to replace the IPv4 so that ARP resolves to MAC addresses?
<ritzx> Mathisen, good idea
<ritzx> monokrome, as I said, I don't care about arp really, I just want it to act as ethernet-level bridge
<ritzx> from what I've heard it works in win10 easily
<monokrome> ritzx: What is your Ubuntu host using for your VMs?
<monokrome> Sounds more like a VBox / VMWare / whatevs question
<ritzx> monokrome, not really as it's about host configuration
<SwedeMike> ritzx: you can try to compile your own kernel with ipv4 as a module, and then blacklist it. However, it's probably easier to just tell ubuntu to not enable IPv4 on the interface at all (basically set the ipv4 address to 0.0.0.0) so it doesn't use it for anything.
<SwedeMike> ritzx: you can set interface to "unmanaged" which should mean it shouldn't really do anything IPv4 related on there. What is your reason to completely remove ipv4 from that interface, security?
<ritzx> SwedeMike, yes sec
<ritzx> SwedeMike, and vt-d seems to be an overkill
<ritzx> for now
<SwedeMike> ritzx: well, from what I can see IPv4 is build into the standard ubuntu kernel, so only way to really achieve what you're talking about it so compile your own kernel.
<SwedeMike> ritzx: if you really really want to be sure.
<ritzx> SwedeMike, I was hoping for a simple solution, for instance ipv6 seems to be easily disabled
<SwedeMike> ritzx: but then again, I imagine some things will not be happy when there is no 127.0.0.1 etc, so it might be better to just try to disable IPv4 on that interface configuration wise.
<ritzx> I am a little worried that disabling ipv4 will break gui etc. Is this the case?
<jink> ritzx: Did you try?
<ritzx> jink, just "researching" atm
<SwedeMike> ritzx: https://serverfault.com/questions/269599/disabling-ipv4-and-use-only-ipv6-in-ubuntu has some suggestions
<jink> ritzx: Doesn't research include trial and error?
<monokrome> ritzx: I would expect a lot of apps to be hella surprised if you had 0.0.0.0 as your IP address
<Mrokii> Hello. I have an issue with a gamepad (MS XBox 360 wired). Sometimes, when it's plugged in, the mousecursor moves on its own to the left, constantly. The same happens in games within Steam, but as it also happens on the desktop, I assume it's a problem of Ubuntu itself. Any thoughts?
<Mithran> hai all
<Mithran> sudo restart smbd restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Mithran> and i cannot access windows shares in my network
<Mithran> is there anyone faced such a problem
<Ool> Mithran: 2 restart in one lilne ?
<mjayk> Looking for recommendations on good scientific plotting software for ubunu
<Ool> line*
<Ool> mjayk: as gnuplot ?
<Lope> TJ-: I'm wanted to see if the ubuntu installer will be more intelligent this time. I've installed one ubuntu in an encrypted LVM. That works. Now I've booted up into the ubuntu live USB. And I've mounted that encrypted volume the same name as it would be mounted by the first install. Then I installed a 2nd non-encrypted installation in another LV. But it didn't find the foo_crypt installation.
<Mithran> Ool: no no, not like that, second restart is the response given back
<mjayk> Ool,   i use gnuplot in con with octave its a bit meh, i was looking for something along the lines of origin or veusz
<Mithran> Ool: i just entered sud restart smbd
<Lope> But What I've done now is I've got the grub menu entries from both. and now I need to merge them into grub.cfg, once that works I'll try using custom.
<OlofL> I want to SSH using my local client but using a tunnel to a remote machine. what type of ssh forwarding do I need to do?
<lupulo> perhaps the pipeoutputstream not have a global access
<Mithran> what shall i do to access windows shares through ubuntu?
<Mithran> i installed samba and worked a lot on it
<Mithran> previously i was able to access with all, but within a couple of days i cannot access any windows shares
<Mithran> showing: Unhandled error message: Failed to mount Windows share: Connection timed out
<Mithran> Can anyone help me?
<hendryirvin> hello, why my bluetooth is not detected when i turned on my laptop? i must restarted it first then the bluetooth become available
<TJ-> Mithran: "connection timed out" suggests the Windows host isn't on the network, or is not listening for SMB/CIFS connections
<TJ-> hendryirvin: "restarted" what? the bluetooth service, or the PC itself?
<hendryirvin> the pc itself
<Mithran> TJ-: windows system is just near me and in the same network
<TJ-> hendryirvin: sounds like an ACPI issue, which a warm-boot solves. Try this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Mithran: but is it's hostname recognised? is it's IP address reachable?
<Mithran> TJ-: while am trying to use the command 'sudo restart smbd', then the result shows like this:- restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<TJ-> Mithran: ahhh, well that's different. Presumably the system isn't using the upstart init system. I'd assume it's using systemd, so try "sudo systemctl restart smbd"
<Mithran> TJ-: ya
<Richard_Cavell_> Hello everyone. Yesterday I upgraded my 16.04 64-bit MATE install to 17.10, and then rebooted.  This is what my screen looks like now: https://twitter.com/Richardcavell/status/966088565162684421
<Richard_Cavell_> I can get to a root prompt but cannot boot any kernel. Recovery mode doesn't successfully boot either.
<Mithran> TJ-:  i can ping from windows to ubuntu, but ubuntu to windows is not showing
<TJ-> Mithran: so check the Windows firewall, ensure it's not blocking
<Mithran> TJ-: Ok, let me try it
<Mithran> TJ-: windows fire wall is checked and its in off mode
<Mithran> TJ-: "sudo systemctl restart smbd" worked no error messages
<zetheroo> what is the latest status on ZFS in Ubuntu? Is it officially supported?
<brainwash> zetheroo: it is supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<ducasse> zetheroo: for data storage, yes, not for the root fs
<zetheroo> I see
<zetheroo> ducasse: would you know why it's not supported for root fs?
<ducasse> zetheroo: not really, i just know the installer is not set up to deal with it
<Lope> TJ-: I'm trying to get the system to be able to boot both installations. But if I just add the crypt grub entry to the non-crypt grub.cfg it doesn't work. I've compared the /boot/grub directores, and x86_64-efi/core.efi and grub.efi have different checksums.
<zetheroo> ok
<Roden> i'm having an issue wehre I can't hear any sound on ubuntu
<Roden> In fact, i hear sound, but it's very very quiet (almost inaudible).
<Roden> I have tried multiple programs as well as headphones and built-in speakers
<Richard_Cavell_> Is it possible to use an Ubuntu 16.04 live DVD to install over the top of an existing Ubuntu installation? (without erasing the extra files that are already there)?
<jink> I'm trying to figure out what you want to do.  Can you run a live CD and mount your existing file system?  Sure.  Can you install without reformatting the disk?  Not so sure.  Why would you want that, anyway?
<jink> What do you hope to achieve?  Why the need to (re?)install?
<Richard_Cavell_> jink, I upgraded from 16.04 to 17.10 and it borked my system. I'm trying to roll back.
<jink> Right.
<jink> That's a better question, since it explains what you want to do and why.  Now we wait for the wizards to come in and answer that. :P
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell_: backup your stuff and reinstall
<jink> Richard_Cavell_: I did something similar, the other day, but my system is working fine.
<Richard_Cavell_> EriC^^, I do have a backup but I'd make additional backups before wiping the internal hard disk. That will take me ages. Are you sure that's the best way forward?
<Richard_Cavell_> (Other than smashing my computer with a hammer and buying a new one)
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell_: do you have a separate /home partition?
<Richard_Cavell_> EriC^^, No
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell_: maybe you could rename your home to /homebackup   (that'd be instantaneous) and delete everything else, then let the installer use the partition as the rootfs without checking the format option
<Ben64> i don't think the installer lets you not format the root partition
<EriC^^> there's a box, i think it can be not checked, look into it and test in a vm quickly or something first
<Richard_Cavell_> EriC^^, Could you do that please?  It's important enough to me.
<EriC^^> ok, hold on
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> May i remove linux-headers-generic ?
<raddy> Is it a critical package ?
<TJ-> raddy: if you do the kernel upgrades won't be installed correctly
<jink> raddy: Normally, when you remove something, apt will tell you everything else that will be removed as a result.
<TJ-> raddy: that package is used to 'Depend:' on the latest linux-headers-$VERSION packages
<raddy> But linux-headers-$version itself not required unless i am compiling a kernel module right ?
<TJ-> raddy: correct; relied on by DKMS
<raddy> Okk. :)
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell_: it's installing rn, you should leave the format option unchecked, and it should give you this popup box https://imgur.com/a/rugGd once it's done installing i'll let you know if the files in /homebackup are still there
<jair> nacc: are you around?
<raddy> TJ- : Linux-headers depends on linux-headers-virtual and it depends on linux-virtual
<raddy> TJ- : I am afraid i cannot remove linux-headers at all :(
<cart_man> What file does one usually edit to insert System variables and exports?
<OlofL> I want to SSH using my local client but using a tunnel to a remote machine. what type of ssh forwarding do I need to do?
<raddy>   / is having 1.6GB, but installation of linux-headers-generic is failing due to disk full issue
<sadtaco> I seem to be having trouble getting a headless ubuntu install to boot after changing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  If I attach a monitor, I do see the purple of Ubuntu starting to come up, then black screen.  And I can't ssh into it, it doesn't appear on my networks.
<cart_man> What file does one usually edit to insert System variables and exports?
<EriC^^> cart_man: /etc/environment would do
<Richard_Cavell_> EriC^^, Are you still running that install?
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell_: just finished actually, it's a success
<Richard_Cavell_> okay
<Richard_Cavell_> is /homebackup still intact?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Richard_Cavell_> and you can just rm /home; mv /homebackup /home ?
<EriC^^> well, move the files over without the hidden ones
<Richard_Cavell_> I want the hidden ones too
<Lope> TJ-: I've also noticed the initrd for each one is different
<EriC^^> ok, move them all
<raddy> Please help
<Richard_Cavell_> EriC^^, Alright, I'll do it.  Pray for me.
<raddy> I am getting unable to create '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-101-generic/include/config/tcp/cong/advanced.h.dpkg-new'
<Lope> the encrypted grub install has a different initrd to the non-encrypted one.
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell_: make sure the uid matches after moving as well
<raddy> But disk is really not full
<raddy> inode is %99 used
<raidghost> when added intel_iommu=on in grub and activated iommu in bios. And still " No ACPI DMAR table found, IOMMU either disabled in BIOS or not supported by this hardware platform
<raidghost> What todo then?
<EriC^^> raddy: look for dirs that have a high number of files
<raddy> EriC^^ : Is linux-virtual an important package ?
<EriC^^> !info linux-virtual
<ubottu> linux-virtual (source: linux-meta): Minimal Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.32.34 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<brainwash> raidghost: which hardware platform is that?
<EriC^^> raddy: i dont have it
<EriC^^> raddy: i guess you do need it though
<raidghost> brainwash: 64Bit
<Lope> Oh cool. I put the encrypted ubuntu's /boot's initrd file file in /boot and now it booted the encrypted installation.
<raddy> okkk
<raidghost> brainwash: i might understand your question wrong. give a example if.
<Lope> Lol but now the non-encrypted ubuntu install can't boot with the encrypted ubuntu install's initrd file.
<raffy> hi
<brainwash> raidghost: the exact device name, or the exact cpu model
<raidghost> brainwash: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K CPU @ 4.20GHz
<brainwash> raidghost: also, what is the setting name that you've changed in the bios?
<raidghost> brainwash:  VT-x
<brainwash> raidghost: is there a vt-d setting also?
<raidghost> brainwash: i have to check. and give you an answer
<brainwash> raidghost: other than that, you have to make sure that your have the latest firmware for your system installed
<TJ-> Lope: that is expected, initrd.img's are created specifically for and by the particualar install. They include config files and binaries required to start that specific install
<raidghost> to make the system allow passthrough PCI ?
<raidghost> brainwash: I might install the firmware for the tvtuner cards on the virthost then i guess
<raidghost> and not installing it on the vm
<raidghost> brainwash: Thanks for good advices. i will try to quick solve it later today. Have a blessed day!
<brainwash> raidghost: good luck
<tokam> Hello
<tokam> I like to restore a single file that was backupped with deja-dup
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/181272/is-it-possible-to-restore-only-one-directory-with-the-backup-utility
<tokam> unfortunately the menu to do so neither opens in nautilus nor in caja
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all..and good moro :)
<tokam> I see a dialog and it imediately closes
<Mithran> hai all
<Mithran> i cannot access my windows share through ubuntu
<Mithran> i checked the windows firewall and so on
<DiecastMessiah> was the share newly setup mathran ?
<Mithran> DiecastMessiah: no It was worked earlier, but befor a couple of days it all got messed up
<Mithran> DiecastMessiah: when i type sudo restart smbd the result shows like this:- restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<DiecastMessiah> k just wondering because i had problem with windows sharing.. it was all over a password...
<DiecastMessiah> I not great with this stuff.. but there are times i have to reboot the windows machine and wait a long long time for windows to get it crap together so the share would work...
<Mithran> DiecastMessiah: i can see the username, password, Domain form but when i fill it replays;;;; Unhandled error message: Failed to mount Windows share: No such file or directory
<Mithran> DiecastMessiah:  Ok let me try restrating the windows machine
<tokam> does that take a long time to execute?
<tokam> https://serverfault.com/questions/429392/how-to-list-all-available-backup-dates-using-duplicity
<tokam> I am running the command now 3 minutes without output
<Lope> TJ-: Thanks.
<Mithran> Can anybody help me to solve the problem
<tokam> I got this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fnjZSfhNDP/
<DiecastMessiah> i am sure someone here can help ya.. I cannot really.. newbie here.. but maybe just give a bit more info like what version of ubuntu
<Lope> TJ-: I read online now that grub can decrypt an encrypted LVM volume, and you can keep /boot together with the installation. But the Ubuntu installer doesn't like when I try do that.
<Lope> "You have selected the root file system to be stored on an encrypted partition. This feature requires a separate /boot partition on which the kernel and initrd can be stored"
<TJ-> Lope: right; configuring it is complex (for an installer) and so it's not done because otherwise systems could be left in unrecoverable state if the user forgets their passphrase
<Lope> TJ-: but that doesn't make a lot of sense
<TJ-> Lope: at least with unencrypted /boot/ there's some control of the boot process available
<Lope> If the user forgets their passphrase they're screwed either way.
<tokam> Lope: are you talking to me?
<Mithran> DiecastMessiah: am using ubuntu 16.04.3
<Lope> tokam: not that I'm aware of.
<TJ-> Lope: they've got an option, from the initrd, to use an additional unlock method such as a key-file
<Lope> TJ-: I see.
<TJ-> Lope: whereas GRUB's LUKS support only deals with passphrases
<RonWhoCares> How do I find out what package statvfs is part of?
<Mithran> can i get a solution on Unhandled error message: Failed to mount Windows share: No such file or directory
<Lope> TJ so if I want to keep /boot on the encrypted LVM partition how would I install it, since the ubuntu installer doesn't allow me to? debootstrap?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mithran> hi
<Mithran> can i have a solution on my windows share
<Mithran> i dont know y i couldnt connect to windows share through ordinary proceedings
<Mithran> can anyone resopond
<DiecastMessiah> mithran: reading around maybe this will help 'sudo restart smbd && sudo restart nmbd' says this will reset smbd and network
<Mithran> DiecastMessiah: no it is not working well
<JimBuntu> Mithran, I can only respond to say I have no Windows OS machines here really to test the issue.solution with.
<JimBuntu> Mithran, If you have time, within a couple of hours this channel will become much more active
<jair> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/+question/664756
<jair> Hello all we are having this issue :(
<Mithran> JimBuntu: i Have got one morething that i can connect with windows using the terminal command "nautilus smb://ServernameOrIp
<Mithran> JimBuntu: But cannot connect with it with ordinary procedure,Y?
<Mithran> JimBuntu: Did u got any idea
<Mithran> JimBuntu: as it shows that some permission issues are with my OS
<Lope> TJ-: I'm trying a different setup now. sda1 is grub for the encrypted LVM. The non encrypted LVM is going to have /boot as part of it's own directory structure.
<JimBuntu> Mithran, I do not know, but I am thinking your 'nautilus -n' background process may need to be restarted. I have done this manually by killing the existing process and then running `nautilus -n &` on the command line.
<Lope> The interesting thing will be to see if the grubs respect each other now.
<Mithran> JimBuntu: it cannot mount the windows share just by ordinary way
<Mithran> But only Through command line notilus its working
<Mithran> restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Mithran> how can i fix this
<Mithran> any idea
<JimBuntu> Mithran, I am not sure what would be causing this. Unfortunately, I have not used Samba for a few years and don't really ever set up shares with Windows machines any more :-/
<Mithran> JimBuntu: Thank you JimBuntu
<vfw> Mithran: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<Mithran> vfw:  am using ubuntu 16.04.3
<Lope> The unencrypted ubuntu doesn't find the encrypted ubuntu's grub which is sitting inside /dev/sda1 how can I make it see it?
<Lope> TJ-: ^
<vfw> Mithran: Fully updated?
<Mithran> vfw: ya updating every day
<vfw> Lope: EFI?
<vfw> UEFI?
<Mithran> vfw: now also doing an upgrade
<jair> it's anyone running any poweredge DELL server with Ubuntu 17.10?
<jair> we are having a very nasty out of Memory regression issue, every 8 hours approximately the server starts using more and more memory until it crashes
<jair> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/+question/664756
<jair> I created the following for canonical > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/+question/664756
<vfw> jair: How much RAM?
<vfw> jair: Have you run memtest?
<Mithran> vfw: updated
<jair> vfw: hello again :) thank you for the help, the server has currently a total of 16GB
<jair> vfw: i have not run that command, what is that for?
<Mithran> vfw: when am trying to do this command "sudo restart smbd" it shows the answer "restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<Mithran> how can i solve this connection issue
<jair> vfw: I see, you are thinking that the issue is a faulty memory?
<Mithran> can any one help me in solving the command "sudo restart smbd" it shows the answer "restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<jair> I am also working with DELL support and requested the IDRAC IPMI logs of the server I will be sending that, but in the current logs there are not issues with the memory hardware
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I have installed updates in Ubuntu and rebooted it
<raddy> Now my db is absent
<Lope> vfw: yes EFI
<raddy> I cannot come out of this shock
<Lope> Guys why does ubuntu not support having more than 1 linux distro on the same computer?
<Mithran> hai
<Lope> This is crazy
<JimBuntu> Lope, as far as I know it does. Can you give further details?
<DiecastMessiah> jair: just guessing but maybe its a memory leak i would check out how much mem is being used when you start it and check every half hour to see if something keep taking more and more memory for no reason
<Mithran> can anyone help me with my upstart problem
<DiecastMessiah> thinking because it 16gb of ram is why it could be going for 8 hours than crashing...
<jair> DiecastMessiah: well we have been monitoring it but the only think that looks strange is systemd
<jair> I have a screenshot of the observations we have done
<atif5> who is the admin ?
<Mithran> hai firends can i have a solution regarding the upstart problem mentioned above
<mark721> hi guyts
<brainwash> Mithran: why don't you use systemctl restart <servicename>?
<mark721> quick question how do i make an alias that only can be used in a certain directory?
<mark721> i.e give it a scope
<Mithran> brainwash: i used the command sudo systemctl restart smbd.service, and there was no problem in it
<brainwash> Mithran: so, everything is fine now?
<Mithran> brainwash: but while trying the command "sudo restart smbd" it shows the answer "restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<brainwash> Mithran: why do you want to use that command?
<Mithran> how can i solve the upstart connect problem
<brainwash> probably by booting with upstart as init system
<brainwash> 16.04 has systemd as default
<Mithran> brainwash: when am trying to connect with my windows share it shows Unhandled error message: Failed to mount Windows share: No such file or directory
<DiecastMessiah> mithran: try this page maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/79078/how-to-restart-samba-server/79079
<DiecastMessiah> there is wayt o start the systemd
<DiecastMessiah> mint and ubuntu 16.04 don;t use upstart
<jair> DiecastMessiah: here is the first screenshot > https://ibb.co/dFWw0x
<brainwash> Mithran: dunno. I would ask in #samba
<joao_> hi
<Mithran> brainwash: thank you
<Mithran> DiecastMessiah:  thankyou
<jair> DiecastMessiah: then after several hours > https://ibb.co/dzvZnc then when it crashed >> https://ibb.co/mdV60x
<Mithran> brainwash:  DiecastMessiah  one more result i got:- "Failed to restart samba.service: Unit samba.service is masked."
<Lope> JimBuntu: I first installed ubuntu inside an encrypted lvm volume with it's grub installed at sda1. Then I installed an UNencrypted ubuntu on another LVM volume with it's grub self contained. The 2nd installation didn't notice sda1 has grub and the resulting boot menu has lost the encrypted ubuntu.
<cart_man> I have some code in my RC.local file that seems to not fire at all. the line that does not fire specifically would be " /etc/init.d/mysql restart "  but it seems to fail and does not continue executing commands after it
<brainwash> Mithran: systemctl unmask samba.service
<BluesKaj> Lope, run sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub
<brainwash> Mithran: I don't know why it is masked, but there could be reason for it
<JimBuntu> Yup, that's a GRUB specific issue
<Mithran> brainwash: how can i unmask it
<brainwash> Mithran: didn't you get my message?
<Mithran> sudo systemctl unmask samba.service
<Mithran> brainwash: is it correct?
<brainwash> yes
<Lope> BluesKaj: I've tried. It doesn't find anything.
<DiecastMessiah> jair: k well i have no ideas. i was hoping it be one thing showing eating up ram.. which it is.. but i don;t see software doing it in the screen,, guess you'll have to wait for someone that knows more about it
<Lope> BluesKaj: os-prober gets run automatically by update-grub
<DiecastMessiah> screenshot*
<BluesKaj> not newcessarily
<BluesKaj> Lope,^
<brainwash> Mithran: I meant that you should ask about "Failed to mount Windows share: No such file or directory" in #samba
<BluesKaj> lope depends where grub is installed
<Mithran> brainwash: Ok brother i will
<Lope> BluesKaj: Grub is installed at /dev/sda1 (ext4). It cannot get any more obvious than that, and it doesn't find it.
<jair> DiecastMessiah: np
<BluesKaj> Lope, some users have more then one drive and some install grub on both ...it's not always obvious
<BluesKaj> more than
<auronandace> Lope: howis the non-encrypted grub meant to know the presence of grub on a different encrypted partition?
<Lope> BluesKaj: I'm saying sda1 is an obvious place that os-prober should look, yet it doesn't find it there.
<Lope> This is an EFI system BTW
<Lope> auronandace: because the encrypted grub is at /dev/sda1
<Lope> I mean the encrypted ubuntu's grub is at sda1
<auronandace> Lope: the partition is encrypted
<auronandace> Lope: it could be absolutely anything to the outside grub
<Lope> sda1 is a 1GB ext4 partition that only contains grub for the encrypted ubuntu LVM volume
<Lope> I have also tested first mounting the encrypted ubuntu install before installing the unencrypted ubuntu. It didn't find it in that scenario either.
<Lope> But that was when they were both sharing sda1 for grub
<Lope> Anyway, right now I have 2 grubs. One on the unencrypted grub's volume. And one at sda1
<Lope> and right now the unencrypted one boots because it's the last one I installed.
<BluesKaj> Lope,  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266650
<Lope> I can edit grub.cfg and make it work
<Lope> But I want something that can survive apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Lope> with kernel upgrades
<Lope> BluesKaj: that's an MBR setup, I've got EFI. And that post doesn't help. Thanks anyway. That post is concerning a single grub installation and a single linux distro.
<Olanzapin> I got a tricky question. I'm installing raid5 system and my raidcontroller is an Perc 100. It does not autodetect my raidconfig. I'm installing software raid md the system gets very unresponsive and sluggish.
<Lope> Am I the first person here who actually wants to have 2 distros on a single hard drive?
<Lope> I find this very surprising that it's so difficult and nobody seems to have a reasonable answer.
<Olanzapin> partion the disk using gparted
<Ool> Lope: never find a good reason to do this
<TJ-> Lope: as I said earlier - if you want GRUB to add entries for the encrypted install from the unencrypted install, add scripts into os-prober that 'know' how to unlock crypt-ed devices so os-prober can probe them. The current default os-prober should find the unencrypted installs from the encrypted one, but if it doesn't you need to 'teach' os-prober to mount LVs
<Lope> thanks TJ- I saw you mentioning unlocking the encrypted LV but didn't notice you were talking about doing it for os-prober
<Mithran> i didnt get a solution yet
<Lope> I'll try figure out how to get os-prober to recognize the unencrypted installation, (seems easier)
<Lope> `man os-prober` didn't produce a manpage.
<Lope> BTW
<TJ-> Lope: most of os-prober is shell scripts, see where they are so you can learn how they work with  "dpkg -L os-prober"
<Industrial> Hi
<Industrial> Can I configure apt to use cURL or wget?
<Industrial> Apt uses its own proxy configuration. I want to use HTTP_PROXY. curl uses that one just fine
<Industrial> so I want apt to use curl for downloading, if possible
<TJ-> Lope: this'll show what file types are, you'll see it's mostly shell: "file $(dpkg -L os-prober)"
<Industrial> so I can just turn HTTP_PROXY on or off and not have to configure /etc/apt/apt.conf just for switching proxy on/off every time
<Industrial> (which is 10 times a day)
<patoo_001> wget is not as sucure.
<AmericanBlend> i wonder what ew 18.04 will bring
<patoo_001> why curl?
<Lope> TJ-: thanks
<Industrial> Have I ever downloaded anything insecure with apt?
<Industrial> I dont think ill care
<TJ-> Industrial: apt uses apt-transport-* specific 'plugins' - "apt list apt-transport-*"
<Industrial> patoo_001: because of what I said above, proxy config
<TJ-> Industrial: you can configure APT to use a proxy
<Industrial> patoo_001: I dont want to have to edit a config file to tiurn on/off a proxy setting for 20 different apps every time I want to turn on/off my proxy
<Industrial> I want APT to use HTTP_PROXY like ALLLL other apps
<Industrial> like git, svn, curl, wget, vim, aria2c, etc
<patoo_001> torify apt then.
<TJ-> Industrial: see "man 5 apt.conf" and the Acquire::http:Proxy option
<Industrial> so, like i said, have to edit a config file now 20 times a day :(
<patoo_001> torsocks apt-get update
<patoo_001> like that.
<Mithran> update-rc.d: error: samba Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting.
<TJ-> Industrial: errr, edit once, it's done
<Industrial> yeah now I want my proxy off
<Industrial> edit again
<Industrial> etc
<TJ-> Industrial: So create a shell script that does it for you
<Lope> TJ-: I figured out a simple solution
<Industrial> So where do I open a ticket for APT to support HTTP_PROXY like many many many other programs?
<Industrial> archlinuxes package manager does it just fine
<Lope> TJ-: I'll remove grub from the unencrypted distro. Then in the encrypted distro I'll add the unencrypted distro to /etc/grub.d/40_custom hopefully in a way that I don't have to keep track of the kernel version of the unencrypted distro.
<Industrial> I need to pay for ubuntu support ...
<Industrial> There is no git repo for apt?
<Industrial> I can't open a bug ticket or pull request?
<Industrial> Help isnt wanted? just my money?
<skulltip2> what is the default WM of ubuntu 17.10 and how do i change it? I dont like t he fact i cant go full screen on my applications
<skulltip2> *some of my apps
<JimBuntu> Industrial, is this the APT repo you are looking for? https://salsa.debian.org/apt-team/apt
<Industrial> oh, it's not part of ubuntu?
<Industrial> JimBuntu: I can't create a ticket. I need to create an account first. I can't create an account. I can only log in.
<JimBuntu> Industrial, I was able to create a new account quite easily since you posted that message
<Industrial> Me too, apparently it was in the self center behind the link in the sentence "If you are not a Debian Developer, you can register a guest account using our self-service interface."
<Industrial> So, I am now logge din an viewing that repo. I'm taking a pretty long time finding the "new ticket" button
<Industrial> I already found the new project and new snippet button!
<JimBuntu> Industrial, cool. Now you should be able to form, make a new (fature?) branch, add your improvements and do a pull request
<Industrial> Nah, because I'm not a C developer
<JimBuntu> s/form/fork
<Industrial> I can however make an open source contribution in the form of a feature request
<Industrial> can't i
<cart_man> I have some code in my RC.local file that seems to not fire at all. the line that does not fire specifically would be " /etc/init.d/mysql restart "  but it seems to fail and does not continue executing commands after it
<JimBuntu> You should be able to
<JimBuntu> cart_man, Do you have any details about the failure, such as logged info?
<Industrial> (I'm waiting for the first comment saying "no wont implement" or "lowest priority ever see you in 10 years")
<cart_man> No idea... i literally only knows that it does not launch it and crashes the rc.local for the rest of the execution
<Lope> TJ-: I managed to get the Ubuntu installer to detect the unencrypted partition while I reinstalled the ubuntu on the encrypted partition. All I did was changed the volume from "do not use" to "ext4" without ticking format or mount etc. Then I got a warning saying that the installer would not do anything with the partition that I've marked as ext4. I pressed continue and whala. There was some error during booting this option about not finding
<Lope> hd (0,0) But it works.
<JimBuntu> Industrial, could happen, though I doubt it will if it's a worthy request... it's not like you are asking for colorization
<TJ-> Industrial: it turns out you're doing it wrong; apt does read the HTTP_PROXY settings
<JimBuntu> Industrial, it may turn out that it isn't an APT issue though, but they will be able to point in the right direction
<Lope> Now I've removed grub* from the unencrypted volume's distro.
<TJ-> Industrial: you are probably forgetting you need to set HTTP_PROXY /for root user/ since apt runs via sudo usually
<Industrial> The problem is this
 * JimBuntu has been jinxed by TJ
<Industrial> I am setting and unsetting the proxy 10 times a day
<Industrial> Why cant I just set an env var and be sure programs use it?
<Industrial> (I understand what you just typed, and will look for a solution)
<Lope> TJ-: now the real test will be running update-grub in the encrypted distro.
<TJ-> Industrial: apparently, looking at the source-code, it uses curl under the hood for http/https, and therefore as long as curl finds the expected *PROXY settings in it's environment it'll use it
<Lope> TJ-: I ran update-grub. and it found the other install again :)
<Lope> Such a "stupid simple" solution.
<sere> anyone know of an app i believe i saw in the repos that would allow one go watch/mount live .torrernts
<TJ-> Industrial: it's usually set via /etc/profile but again, you'll have to edit that. So you're better off doing something like "sudo HTTP_PROXY="" apt ..." or "sudo apt -o Acquire::http:Proxy=http://xyz  ... "
<Industrial> okay
<Industrial> thanks :)
<TJ-> Lope: I thought it should, os-prober is pretty comprehensive as long as the devices are available
<Lope> TJ-: well the device (volume) was "available" but the only thing I didn't do is tell the installer that the volume was ext4
<Mithran> how can i fix "update-rc.d: error: samba Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting."
<Lope> Interesting. Because it was by default set to "do not use" which is not a bad thing. That way you don't get every single distro appearing in your grub.
<Lope> (only the ones you want)
<skulltip2> what's with the WM in the latest ubuntu 17.10  ?
<patoo_002> how do I see the ubuntu version in my Mint?
<skulltip2> i found i can hide the panel bar when overlapped
<skulltip2> so the sound effect playing over HDMI when i hit the backspace key turns off my LCD TV.. weird. i turned off the sound effects and now no impact to second monitor
<anilsathyan7> hi
<obiwahn> apt-show-version -a docker.io
<obiwahn> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<obiwahn> Is there a bot that tells me the version of a certain package?
<mithran> the folders under / are locked how can i remove locks
<leftyfb> obiwahn: in a terminal, run: apt-cache policy <package name>
<leftyfb> mithran: do you mean read-only?
<obiwahn> leftyfb: i am on debian/sid
<obiwahn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docker.io <<-- this is good!
<compdoc> never tried docker
<leftyfb> obiwahn: debian isn't supported here
<obiwahn> leftyfb: really?
<mithran> leftyfb: ya
<leftyfb> obiwahn: really. This is #ubunut. Support here is for Ubuntu only.
<mithran> leftyfb: under the /
<obiwahn> i was asking for the version of a package in ubuntu/17.10
<obiwahn> Otherwise I could have obviously used my shell ...
<leftyfb> mithran: if your root is read-only, it could be due to a problem with your disk.
<obiwahn> mount -o remount,rw /
<mithran> leftyfb: chown: cannot access '/run/user/1000/gvfs': Permission denied
<mithran> leftyfb: what should i do
<leftyfb> mithran: those aren't meant to be modified. What about in your /home? Can you write to that? Or /tmp
<leftyfb> actually, forget tmp, that's tmpfs I think
<mithran> leftyfb: ohh
<mithran> leftyfb: i thought it may accidedtly got locked
<leftyfb> mithran: why are you trying to mess with files in /run?
<mithran> leftyfb: systemctl enable samba
<mithran> leftyfb: Synchronizing state of samba.service with SysV init with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install...
<mithran> leftyfb: Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable samba
<mithran> leftyfb: insserv: fopen(.depend.stop): Permission denied
<mithran> leftyfb: update-rc.d: error: samba Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting.
<mithran> leftyfb: what should i do?
<mithran> leftyfb: i thought that the run files may got locked and thats y this mess happens with terminal
<hggdh> obiwahn: rmadison should work
<mithran> leftyfb: Are u there
<leftyfb> mithran: please don't paste more than 1 or 2 lines at a time here. Use pastebin.
<leftyfb> mithran: Are you using sudo to enable samba?
<mithran> Ok
<mithran> ya
<leftyfb> mithran: what version of ubuntu?
<mithran> leftyfb: 16.04
<mithran> leftyfb: 16.04.3
<leftyfb> mithran: I'm not sure
<mithran> leftyfb: ok Thank you very much
<mithran> good night all
<JimBuntu> g'night
<obiwahn> hggdh: that is awesome! thank you very much!
<hggdh> obiwahn: yw
<leftyfb> hggdh: rmadison will tell you the versions available in Ubuntu releases when run on debian?
<obiwahn> leftyfb: http://paste.debian.net/1011333/
<leftyfb> interesting .. hope I remember that binary name the next time I need such information
<mzaza> ls
<mzaza> ls
<mzaza> Wops, sorry!
<mzaza> I've used pm-hibernate to hibernate my laptop, now when I've been waiting for over 30 minutes for my laptop to start. After booting up all of what I get is a blank screen. And the LED indicator for the harddrive in the laptop stopped flashing.
<mzaza> Why is it almost impossible to get help nowdays on IRC?
<AmericanBlend> reasons
<mzaza> Sure there is, that's why I asked why.
<compdoc> with windows, some devices/drivers dont support sleep properly. might be the same with linux
<BillD73> mzaza: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1743094 sound like your issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BillD73> mzaza: https://askubuntu.com/questions/999989/ubuntu-17-10-16-04-black-screen-after-hibernation
<BillD73> mza see the first reply.
<mzaza> BillD73: Yes, the first reply is my issue. I'm reading on the posts.
<AmericanBlend> mzaza,
<AmericanBlend> mzaza, try disabling tpm in bios
<AmericanBlend> if you don't use it that is
<AmericanBlend> it's quite common for tpm to cause problems on non-windows systems
<AmericanBlend> freebsd wont sleep at all if it's enabled, for instance
<mzaza> AmericanBlend: I don't have that in my BIOS conf.
<AmericanBlend> then you're just out of luck i guess
<BillD73> mzaza: are you on an UEFI system? or older? I've not run across a laptop bios that does not have a power management section
<mzaza> AmericanBlend: But since I was in BIOS and you asked me to disable something, I felt I have to disable something, I disabled the Discrete Graphics Card and it worked :D
<mzaza> BillD73: Fixed!
<foddo> that's.... more of a workaround.
<AmericanBlend> ah so switching between graphic chips was the issue
<AmericanBlend> the system wasn't doing it properly after waking up
<AmericanBlend> probaby possible to fix tho
<mzaza> AmericanBlend: There has been issues with my nvidia card since updating Ubuntu. I've tried installing a newer test build from different repos. it worked for a week then probably after updating the system the problem showed up again
<AmericanBlend> you might want to use a lts then
<AmericanBlend> it does not change drastically
<AmericanBlend> same package set for 5 years and major bugfixes and security patches
<skulltip2> 17.10 - how can i put a runnable binary on the panel?
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I upgraded from 16.04 to 17.10 and now my installation is completely borked.
<skulltip2> nm it's in my 'applications' list and i can add to favorites
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: pretty sure I warned you yesterday
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, Yep, you did
<carlos3> hola
<Franklin_A> hola
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: define borked
<carlos3> hola Franklin_A
<Franklin_A> :)
<carlos3> donde vives
<carlos3> :-*
<leftyfb> carlos3: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<carlos3> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<carlos3> no hablo en ingles
<Franklin_A> @carlos de donde eres ?
<leftyfb> !es | carlos3
<ubottu> carlos3: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carlos3> de venezuela
<carlos3> mira como te llamas ubottu:
<leftyfb> !es | carlos3
<carlos3> yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<carlos3> hola franklin_A
<Throttled> lol
<carlos3> dime hola  Franklin_A
<carlos3> hola Throttled:
<leftyfb> carlos3: Por favor, vaya a # ubuntu-es. Este canal de IRC solo habla inglés y es solo para preguntas de soporte de Ubuntu en inglés.
<Guest633> hello anyone here ?
<leftyfb> !ask | Guest633
<ubottu> Guest633: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest633> how to login as root in home directory
<leftyfb> Guest633: huh?
<leftyfb> Guest633: what do you mean?
<Guest633> i want to delete a folder from my computer , it says i am not a root user ..
<Guest633> how can i become root user for everytime i login
<pikle_rick> What's uuuuuup
<oussama> hii !!
<YADW1> Ragazzi come faccio a disattivare l'autoavvio di sshd all'accensione? Sono su Ubuntu 17.10, non funziona neanche sudo update-rc.d ssh remove
<nacc> !it | YADW1
<ubottu> YADW1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<YADW1> (oops, sorry, didn't realize I was in the wrong channel ^^")
<nacc> YADW1: np :)
<kittenmittens> This is my first time using irc
<lordcirth_work> kittenmittens, welcome
<kittenmittens> thank you
<kittenmittens> what Desktop Envorment are you guys using?
<kittenmittens> im using MATE myself
<JimBuntu> Welcome kittenmittens.
<nacc> kittenmittens: this is the support channel, for helping resolve user issues
<nacc> kittenmittens: chitchat can occur in #ubuntu-offtopic (for offtopic stuff)
<fx250> How come `setfacl -Rm "u:drc_fx250:rX" /root/.ssh` causes the permissions of /root/.ssh/id_* to have r-x permissions for group?  Before running rsync command, I `chmod 600 /root/.ssh/*` but still, permissions get reset to rw-r-x----.
<kittenmittens> oh sorry i thought this was a genreal chatroom
<JimBuntu> kittenmittens, come on over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fx250> I only want to change the ACL permissions, not the non-ACL permissions with the rsync command
<fx250> oops, I mean setfacl
<nacc> fx250: are you passing -A to rsync?
<fx250> nacc, Sorry, no rsync in this part of my question, I made mistake and meant setfacl command
<fx250> Working with only chmod and setfacl, the ugo permissions get reset from setfacl to set the ACL permissions
<nacc> fx250: you may want to use --test and see if perhaps things like the effective rights mask are changing things?
<fx250> nacc, This should explain what I mean: https://pastebin.com/raw/K7C6xuDP
<nacc> fx250: and what does getfacl say?
<tac> I am fishing for a linux command. Does anything like this exist? It runs multiple commands, then multiplexes their output, sending the output of all the commands to stdout/stderr
<fx250> nacc, https://pastebin.com/raw/WstKm35M
<fx250> Here is all in one: https://pastebin.com/raw/Dptg5JD1
<farhad> i want go to a website that has captcha. how can i check the captcha mark in my terminal. is there any terminal browser that run this?
<Thedarkb> I'm having trouble with Timidity.
<fx250> Is there a way to use setfacl to ONLY add ACL permissions whilst also preserving default user/group/other permissions?
<Thedarkb> It's using 100% CPU and dropping most notes.
<lord4163> Why isn't ghdl in the repo?
<Thedarkb> and by most, I mean it's only playing about 1/200 notes.
<leftyfb> farhad: try w3m
<freecoder> i am trying to build mesa from sources on 17.10. to install dependencies i ran "sudo apt-get build-dep mesa", but doing so gives "E: Unable to find a source package for mesa" error. how do i resolve this?
<freecoder> i enabled all source repos from "software and updates"
<Xano> I'm running 17.10, and need Python 3.5 as well as the stock 3.6. Is it safe enough to get those packages from PPAs for older Ubuntu versions? Or is there another way to install it through APT?
<Flier> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Flier> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Flier> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Flier> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Flier> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<MX|off> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<MX|off> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<MX|off> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<MX|off> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<MX|off> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<MX|off> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Kindall> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Kindall> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Kindall> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Kindall> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Kindall> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Zaki> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Zaki> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Zaki> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Zaki> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<Zaki> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<DhieCap> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<DhieCap> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<DhieCap> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<DhieCap> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<DhieCap> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Linux has always been about freedom and choice, but we lost it since systemd infected all our favorite distros. Part #ubuntu/#debian and Join #devuan now, start contributing to your freedom.
<teamcoltra> Hey Ubuntu people: I have run dpkg --list | grep linux-image and all I get is "ii  linux-image-4.13.0-32-generic    4.13.0-32.35~16.04.1                       amd64        Linux kernel image for version 4.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP"
<teamcoltra> However when I run root@files:~# uname -sr I get "Linux 2.6.32-042stab127.2"
<teamcoltra> I have rebooted since installing the kernel and I don't see anywhere the 2.6.32 kernel is installed. This is on a VM
<OerHeks> teamcoltra, openVZ???
<ducasse> teamcoltra: is this a vps? which hypervisor?
<OerHeks> that uses a heavily tweaked 2.6 indeed
<teamcoltra> OerHeks the kernel looks like OpenVZ but it's KVM
<OerHeks> openvz container on kvm, that can well be the situation
<teamcoltra> :P That is super dumb if it is... though would make sense why I'm having such a hard time updating the kernel
<OerHeks> well, it is cheap, fast, but upgrading the kernel is not possible indeed
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ#A10.04_LTS_.28Lucid.29
<nacc> fx250: sorry, was afk
<nacc> freecoder: did you get an answer to your question?
<nacc> Xano: why do you need 3.5?
<samForever> it failed for no reason
<samForever> Anyone want to give me a brief explination of BIOS-mode versus UEFI mode>
<samForever> ?
<freecoder> nacc: no
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nacc> freecoder: a) why are you rebuilding mesa?
<OerHeks> uefi wants signed drivers, the old bios eats anything
<samForever> ok so UEFI is a way to save money by instsalling the "bios" on the harddrive rather than on the motherboard?
<freecoder> nacc: want to contribute to mesa, so trying out the build process
<freecoder> need to test a patch
<akik> samForever: no the bios scheme also used the harddrive
<OerHeks> samForever, no, uefi stores data on a small partition
<nacc> freecoder: you want to contribute to mesa on 17.10?
<nacc> freecoder: that goes eol in a few months anyways
<samForever> akik: What I mean is that if I were to remove the harddrive I wouldn't be able to boot because the bios information is stored on the harddrive
<akik> samForever: i don't follow you
<akik> samForever: you remove the hdd, of course you can't boot
<samForever> akik: Let me try to clarify. I used to have an old dell computer. With that computer I could boot off a flash drive when no harddrives were connected to the motherboard. If I have a computer that has UEFI then if I disconnect the harddrive I will not be able to boot off a flash drive because the bios information is stored on the HD. Am I correct in assuming that?
<nacc> freecoder: after enabling the source repos, did you run `sudo apt-get update` ?
<OerHeks> you can boot from a flashdrive, in uefi mode.
<freecoder> nacc: yes
<nacc> freecoder: ok, let me try and reproduce it
<ducasse> samForever: no, there can be a bootloader on the flash drive
<Tecan> it would be neat if caja or nautilus or any gui file manager that would just use the cp command instead of calculating the size etc...
<nacc> Tecan: sorry?
<Tecan> for copying folders
<nacc> Tecan: are you making a feature request?
<nacc> Tecan: the right place to do that is with the upstream projects
<nacc> Tecan: or you can file a bug in ubuntu, i guess, but it's unlikely to diverge, and if you look at how the code is actually written, you might realize why what you are asking for doesn't make sesne
<samForever> ok then UEFI is simply the translator between user input and the operating system and this "translator" is installed on the machine's harddrive?
<Tecan> i might make a script for it
<nacc> Tecan: why does this matter? are you seeing some sort of slow down in the size calculation?
<freecoder> nacc: not mesa on 17.10 per se, the upstream mesa project
<nacc> freecoder: right, then you don't wnat to do what you're doing :)
<ducasse> samForever: uefi still exists in firmware, just like the old bios did
<nacc> freecoder: as you are getting the libraries required to build mesa on 17.10 only
<nacc> freecoder: and the mesa package in ubuntu, not upstream mesa
<Tecan> when copying 40 gb from a drive with alot of files no one wants to wait to calculate all the file sizes
<ducasse> samForever: what is on the hard drive is just the bootloader
<Tecan> its a bottleneck
<nacc> Tecan: who copies 40GB of file with a GUI? :)
<freecoder> nacc: hmm. because even the mesa docs seem to be pointing to this - https://www.mesa3d.org/install.html
<Tecan> its handy
<nacc> freecoder: oh i see, this is just to get the typical deps installed
<nacc> freecoder: one sec, still spinning up a 17.10 instance
<Tecan> also some drives sound like they are being overworked when calculating that
<Tecan> crunch crunch crunch
<nacc> Tecan: again, probably a feature request for upstream
<nacc> Tecan: but honestly, seems unlikely to be prioritized
<OerHeks> samForever, 'translator'?? no, uefi just protects the OS, by 'secure boot', it does nothing on user basis
<OerHeks> it i just the next-gen bios
<OerHeks> c/i/is
<zergut> hello, how to find some text strings in file on remote server via ssh?
<nacc> freecoder: worked fine here
<nacc> zergut: grep ?
<freecoder> hmm. weird. let me paste my /etc/apt/sources/list somewhere
<nacc> freecoder: sure
<zergut> nacc: so i just type grep and text i need, right?
<nacc> zergut: `man grep`, but you would do `grep <pattern> <paths to search>`, use -R if you want it to recursively search directories
<freecoder> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MJC58m98rz/
<nacc> freecoder: it's a bit odd to use the archive for binaries, but a mirror for sources (they can get out of sync)
<nacc> freecoder: but it should be fine
<nacc> freecoder: can you pastebin the exact command and message?
<zergut> nacc: im in exact directory, is that mean i dont need to point the path and what does mean recursiv directory search?
<nacc> zergut: you always have to tell grep what to search
<nacc> zergut: recursive means it will search the passed path and all sub-paths
<zergut> and what if it's phrase?
<zergut> i need to "it" right?
<freecoder> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KbNTj4zD4f/
<Tecan> https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/928
<OerHeks> !find mesa-dev
<ubottu> Found: libegl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgles2-mesa-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev, libosmesa6-dev
<OerHeks> i think you want
<OerHeks> !info  mesa-common-dev
<ubottu> mesa-common-dev (source: mesa): Developer documentation for Mesa. In component main, is optional. Version 17.2.8-0ubuntu0~17.10.1 (artful), package size 506 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<freecoder> OerHeks: i already have those packages installed. i want to install build dependencies for mesa
<freecoder> OerHeks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M3hZV84pyg/
<freecoder> nacc: any thoughts?
<OerHeks> maybe you are missing mesa-utils
<OerHeks> what guide do you follow?
<freecoder> OerHeks: i want to build upstream mesa from sources to test a patch. for this i need to install dependencies. https://www.mesa3d.org/install.html says running "sudo apt-get build-dep mesa" should install necessary dependencies
<freecoder> OerHeks: but i am getting the following error - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KbNTj4zD4f/
<ioria> freecoder,  mesa is 'source' i think; apt-get source mesa
<OerHeks> wht do you mean with 'upstream mesa'.. a newer mesa?
<ioria> freecoder, not a binary package
<ioria> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in artful
<ioria> freecoder, so you get 'E: Unable to find a source package for mesa'
<freecoder> ioria: that is what i figure
<freecoder> ioria: but even using alternate name for eg libegl1-mesa does not work
<frankcab> Continued problem I mentioned the other day, but there's new info.  HP Pavilion g6 2 years old.  Ubuntu 16.04 from USB stick - speakers work.  When 16.04 installed on the HD, speakers don't work, but headphone works.  Here's the new info.  If I right click above the speaker icon, in just the right spot, the speakers start working until I move the pointer from that spot or release the right click.
<freecoder> OerHeks: by upstream i meant the main project, not the 17.10 specific package
<OerHeks> if i read it right @ point 5, you need libgl1-mesa-dev and libosmesa6-dev is what you need, beside build-essentials
<frankcab> why would right clicking on a certain spot make the speakers work?
<OerHeks> mesa3d is just a 3d library, not mesa utils dev
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: provide us more details please? ubuntu version, what kind of sound?
<OerHeks> maybe this old page gies a clue what you need.. https://nextdime.wordpress.com/2014/06/29/setting-up-an-opengl-mesa-development-environment-ubuntu-14-04/
<frankcab> Ubuntu 16.04. When you say what kind of sound, do you mean the sound card on the laptop?
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: i mean what happens exactly when you say, make the speakers work? you hear a sound? or does clicking mouse make the speakers work from then?
<frankcab> However, I had the same problem with 15.04 and 17.10.  With 17.10 the laptop keyboard and usb mouse also didn't work.
<frankcab> I hear whatever is playing - youtube video in firefox or local video file playing
<frankcab> Clicking in one specific spot, right click, makes the speakers work until I move the pointer from that spot or release the right click
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: that sounds like a very weird issue
<lotuspsychje> !sound | frankcab try these steps first?
<ubottu> frankcab try these steps first?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<frankcab> the volume bar is replaced with an identical volume bar, new one pops up, and the sound bar goes down to half - and I hear the sound from whatever is playing.  If I release the right click - back to silence and sound bar window replaced with original with sound bar all the way to max
<frankcab> I have done all that lotus, multiple times
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: you didnt play with like hotkeys on your mouse or so?
<frankcab> no
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: like your mouse mute/unmute with left/right mouse button?
<frankcab> this happens whether I use the trackpad or USB mouse, with or without USB mouse plugged in (the dongle plugged in)
<frankcab> No, it does not mute or unmute.  It shows as unmuted when the sound isn't heard.  It doesn't show anything different when I click right mouse in that spot, other than a new volume meter window appearing and showing half volume.
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: perhaps try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and check if you can trace usefull errors?
<frankcab> Ok, what would I look for in that output?
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: try those mouseclicks/sound problem and check if new lines come?
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: feel free to share in a hastebin.com
<frankcab> https://hastebin.com/awipuheral.pas
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: doesnt look usefull for the sound issue
<frankcab> other thing is when the sound starts, the wireless network icon shows a bump up in reception - fills to the top
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: you got a headset?
<frankcab> yes
<frankcab> sound works with the headset plugged in
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: check this, might be usefull: http://blog.ronaldmccollam.com/2016/05/how-to-fix-usb-audio-device-that.html
<frankcab> no, that's not the issue
<frankcab> This happens when nothing is plugged into USB, and the headset is not USB
<frankcab> the headset plugs to the audio in/out port
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: cant find any decent bugs related on it
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: perhaps consider creating a new bug?
<frankcab> what do you mean creating a new bug? You mean a bug report?
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: have you tested this in a liveusb session?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | frankcab yes
<ubottu> frankcab yes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<frankcab> I don't know what a liveusb session is
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: when plugin an ubuntu usb, you can choose to install or try(live)
<frankcab> yes
<frankcab> when I "try" from the 16.04 USB, the speakers work
<frankcab> the problem only occurs from the install onto the HD
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: ok, how about from another user?
<hggdh> leftyfb: yes, the debian rmadison can also look at Ubuntu packages -- see https://manpages.debian.org/stretch/devscripts/rmadison.1.en.html
<frankcab> it was the same with 15.04, but with 17.10 the speakers didn't work from USB, then the speakers, keyboard and USB mouse didn't work from install on HD
<frankcab> Yes, it is the same no matter the user.  I have installed, wiped the drive, installed many times
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: you could add this tests to your new bug
<frankcab> ok
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: have you installed external ppa's to your system of any kind?
<frankcab> I don't think so.  I don't know what a PPA is.
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: meaning like, 3rd party software from anywhere?
<frankcab> no
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: im just thinking along what could have scrambled your sound, if it works live?
<frankcab> I am only using this machine temp - so far only run firefox and read PDFs with whatever was on there from install of Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> kk mate
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: try the bug report ok
<frankcab> it isn't scrambled.  This happens with every new install.  I wipe the drive, reformat, install.  Same problem.
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: yeah well ok, the install does something that needs deeper investigation
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: your system up to date also?
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: lsb_release -a to check
<frankcab> Yes, I installed all updates
<frankcab> it says "No LSB modules are available"
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: did you type correctly: lsb_release -a
<frankcab> yes
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: next to release: ?
<frankcab> it says No LSB modules are available.  next line is distributor ID Ubuntu.  next line Description Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS  Next line Release 16.04 next line codename xenial
<filip_> Hello.
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: looks good
<filip_> Got my new Ubuntu,
<filip_> I have Dual-Boot
<filip_> I have Windows 10 and Ubuntu.
<TJ-> frankcab: lotuspsychje are there 2 sounds devices on the PC (builtin and HDMI maybe? HDMI has been erroneously set as the default, but the right-click action invisibly selects the builtin briefly?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: thats an idea
<frankcab> no, there's just one device
<TJ-> I have to go for dinner, but it's worth checking what alsa thinks
<mrFighter> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<edsz> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Watriyah> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<mengapa_jadi_bot> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<lotuspsychje> mrFighter: not a topic for here
<lotuspsychje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<mrFighter> Join #devuan NOW
<edsz> Join #devuan NOW
<Surdam> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Griffiths> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<renn0xtk9> I am stucked at 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::19)]  when sudo apt-get update.   Any idea why?
<nacc> freecoder: sorry, was afk again
<nacc> freecoder: did you figure it out?
<lordcirth_work> renn0xtk9, that's an IPv6 address.  Probably you don't have a working IPv6 network.
<lotuspsychje> tnx dax
<filip_> I enabled Mobile Network on my second Acer Laptop,
<filip_> Cause i couldn't find the paper with the password in it.
<filip_> So i am connected through my own mobile network.
<filip_> :)
<lordcirth_work> renn0xtk9, you can force apt to use ipv4 with: echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: try the bug report, and add as much info you can gather on it
<frankcab> ok
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: when added the bug, feel free to share the url here and ask again
<frankcab> ok
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: other timezones can also help solving issues
<Xano> nacc, Because some software requires it
<Xano> (the 2-hour old Python 3.5 question)
<nacc> Xano: some third party python stuff (not ubuntu packaged)
<frankcab> other timezones?
<Xano> nacc, Ah, that's what you meant. Yes, third-party software. I am not planning on replacing system Python :) I merely wish to install additional interpreters I can use when needed.
<Xano> I guess what I am asking concretely is if it's relatively safe to get the Python 3.5 packages from 17.04's sources, for instance.
<frankcab> what do you mean other timezones can help solve issues?
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: i mean this channel #ubuntu has volunteers from all around the world, so other times give other users to help you
<Xano> I even have another project which requires 2.7. We're in the process of containerizing everything but until then I'd like these additional Python versions on my host.
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: new ideas to help you
<frankcab> I see
<Mathisen> Xano, dont mix repos but you can get it and compile and install yourself
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: this is why we reccomend, to ask again (once in a while)
<frankcab> Like Mr. Rogers:  I'll be back, when the day is new, and I'll have new ideas for you...
<nacc> Xano: no it is not
<nacc> Xano: as those will replace your system python
<nacc> Xano: or try
<nacc> Xano: it's super easy to spin up an older host
<lotuspsychje> frankcab: good luck with the bug report
<frankcab> ok
<nacc> freecoder: i would try with the archive source repo (not the in. mirror)
<eblume> Hi. I'm trying to simply add some additional workspaces to my desktop layout, but I can't figure out the UI for it. I have my laptop monitor and a second external monitor plugged in via HDMI. The laptop monitor has two work spaces (oriented vertically) - I can't seem to add a horizontal row and the controls for it are finicky. The external monitor seems to have NO workspace support, as I can't find out any way to add workspaces to it
<eblume> Does anyone have a suggestion for how to add workspaces given the above?
<eblume> Perhaps there's a configuration tool not included in 17.10 by default?
<mead> hum, I've installed it twice now,  xbuntu freezes upon first boot
<nacc> mead: what version of ubuntu?
<mead>  16.04 something it is a LTS
<nacc> mead: ok, it installed ok? no errors, etc
<mead> yeah
<lordcirth_work> Boot without "quiet splash" to get more info, maybe?
<nacc> mead: define 'freezes' and 'upon first boot'? Does it not load a kernel? Does it get to the login screen?
<nacc> mead: lordcirth_work's suggestion is good too, that will emit messages to the screen that are otherwise hidden by the splash
<mead> screen has blinky curse in upper left hand corner,  numberlock on keyboard doesn't turn off/on on keyboard... I call that frozen
<nacc> mead: that's crashed
<nacc> probably
<lordcirth_work> mead, do you get a grub menu first?
<mead> yeah I got to a grub menu, let me reboot I have to walk over to the system to force it
<mead> ok I'm in grub
<OerHeks> eblume, gnome tweak tool perhaps?
<OerHeks> last item ẃorkspaces´  - disable dynamic, then '4' is selectable
<Verge> Do you happen to know which package I need to install in order to make my app compile properly on Kubuntu 17.10
<Verge> I get an undefined reference error regarding libmusicbrainz5
<Verge> But I already installed libmusicbrainz5-dev ja libmusicbrainz5-2
<Verge> And have -lmusicbrainz5
<foddo> libmusicbrainz5-dev probably
<mead> what do I need to do to discover where it is crashing/freezing?
<nacc> Verge: pastebin the exact command and message
<lordcirth_work> mead, edit the normal boot entry, find the kernel line, and remove 'quiet splash vt_handoff' from it, then boot
<mead> lordcirth_work: can I just comment it out? what character would I use if I can?
<lordcirth_work> mead, it's only temporary for this boot, it's just in RAM.  So just backspace
<Verge> nacc: https://paste.ofcode.org/RRumhmgg7gRsXeFAAWBqDb
<Verge> The qmake pro file is just here: https://github.com/sjuvonen/coquillo/blob/master/coquillo.pro
<nacc> Verge: what is the output from qmake?
<nacc> Verge: before the error
<nacc> Verge: as in, what is it sending to gcc/g++ or wahtever
<Verge> aha
<Verge> I figured it out that Ubuntu has the lib named as libmusicbrainz5cc
<Verge> So -lmusicbrainz5cc
<mead> ok, the last line before it stops responding is "acpi:  pci interupt link [lub0] enabled at irq 23"
<Verge> nice
<lordcirth_work> mead, ok, try rebooting, removing those bits again, and adding:  acpi=off
<mead> lordcirth_work: where do I place it?
<lordcirth_work> mead, just anywhere, the end will do
<lordcirth_work> right where you removed
<mead> oh I was spose remove that quite whatever again too? :D
<mead> welp, this time it stops at "Net: registered protocol family 1"
<lordcirth_work> mead, ok, try without 'quiet splash vt_handoff', but adding 'debug --verbose'
<mead> ugh, the world calls, I'm gonna download a different xbuntu image and try later
<Doow> I'm trying to install 64bit ubuntu on a Acer One 10, it's a budget machine with 32 bit EFI. I've googled a bit and found a 32 bit EFI image that I'm trying to use (and have gotten to load). The next problem is actually loading the kernel of the installer, which file is that? I can't find any vmlinuz, but maybe that's old :)
<Doow> I found a isolinux/isolinux.bin, is that the one? I didn't get it to load due to "invalid magic number".
<lordcirth_work> Doow, isolinux is the bootloader
<Doow> ah
<plujon> One of my computers running lubuntu just froze.  The display was stuck.  The keyboard lights did not work.  Ping from another machine failed.  Then, after a few minutes, it inexplicable rebooted.  How can I debug this?
<plujon>  
<lordcirth_work> plujon, you could edit /etc/journald.conf to include "Storage=persistent" so that logs will be written to disk in future
<lordcirth_work> You may also want to run memtestx86
<lordcirth_work> Or any other good hardware tester
<plujon> lordcirth_work: Thanks; I'll do that.  /etc/journald.conf does not currently exist; I guess I should create it?
<Doow> I'm still trying to wrap my head around all the steps and parts of what goes on when booting to linux. Is it isolinux I should try to load from grub from my "custom" grub EFI file?
<ioria> Doow, https://gist.github.com/franga2000/2154d09f864894b8fe84
<lordcirth_work> plujon, I suppose so
<plujon> lordcirth_work: It's /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<lordcirth_work> Oh, the guide I found must have been old.  That makes sense
<plujon> Also, "peristent" seems pretty similar to "auto" accordign to man journald.conf
<Doow> ioria: thanks!
<ioria> Doow, good luck, but if you ask me let it go
<plujon> Oh, I see /var/log/journal instead of /run/log/journal
<plujon> I would think kern.log would show important stuff.  Hmm.
<plujon> Well, thanks.  I'll switch back to the problematic machine now and see what happens.
<Lecce> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Lecce> Join #devuan NOW
<Lecce> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<AmericanBlend> ig nsa is after you your computer security is one of the loghtest problems of yours
<nacc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<nacc> for Lecce --^ above
<Lecce> Join #devuan NOW
<Lecce> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<AmericanBlend> is this a proper place to ask someone to unban me at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<hggdh> AmericanBlend: go to #ubuntu-ops
<xromulus> hilo
<Johnson1977> How can I get internet to my raspberry pi with a direct ethernet connection?
<Johnson1977> I am getting internet on my laptop via wifi, and I want to share this internet to a staticly configured ethernet connections
<Johnson1977> the ip on the static is 10.10.10.10, 255.0.0.0, and no gateway
<jordanl> my laptop crashed and now i keep getting a boot failure that the SecureBoot signature could not be found. should i be just disable secureboot in my BIOS or could there be a legitimate security concern here?
<leftyfb> !ics | Johnson1977
<ubottu> Johnson1977: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Johnson1977> the wifi is the default 192.168.0.1
<Mathisen> jordanl, you can turn off secure boot
<Mathisen> jordanl, some bios have defaut secure boot keys that can be loaded. so you may have that kind of option also
<jordanl> is secureboot only valuable for windows operating systems?
<mutante> jordanl:yes and no. it's available for Linux but Microsoft doesn't sign anything, so it's eh, something like this long story
<mutante> "Using a signed boot loader means using a boot loader signed with Microsoft's key. There are two known signed boot loaders PreLoader and shim, their purpose is to chainload other EFI binaries (usually boot loaders). Since Microsoft would never sign a boot loader that automatically launches any unsigned binary, PreLoader and shim use a whitelist called Machine Owner Key list. "
<Mathisen> no, you can use secureboot with linux also, the bootloader need to be signed, and not all dists have that
<lordcirth_work> Jordan_U, secureboot is in theory valuable for any threat model where the enemy can change your bootloader but not your hardware.
<lordcirth_work> So mostly rootkits
<mutante> that was from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Boot   btw   also see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<Doow> I'm trying to follow the guide at https://gist.github.com/franga2000/2154d09f864894b8fe84 for installing 64-bit ubuntu with a 32bit efi. But when I come to the point that the grub menu should show up I get the grub "command-line" instead. Any ideas how to proceed? I can list filesystems and drives without problems.
<EriC^^> Doow: so you haven't installed yet
<Doow> EriC^^: no, still trying to get the installer to boot
<renatorabelo> hi people. I have a problem. I'm having a DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN with chrome and firefox in some websites(ubuntu 17.10 here). E.g www.superesportes.com.br
<EriC^^> Doow: try 'configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<fx250> Is it safe to use QT 5.10 to create gui applications that will run on Ubuntu 16 LTS? For example, I see at http://doc.qt.io/qtcreator/quick-projects.hgtml that Qt Quick Application - Scroll requires Qt 5.9 or later, but it seems that v5.5.1 is installed on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, I'm back!
<Richard_Cavell> Fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04 on my hard disk now
<Richard_Cavell> And I'm not upgrading, ever.
<Richard_Cavell> Now, I have a file richard.tar.gz on my desktop which is an archive of my /home/richard directory before the crash. What's the correct command to unarchive it right over the top of my home directory?
<AmericanBlend> Richard_Cavell, at one point you should upgrade to 18.04 when suport to 16.04 ends
<Richard_Cavell> AmericanBlend, this is what happened when I upgraded to 17.10. https://twitter.com/Richardcavell/status/966088565162684421
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: from what?
<nacc> it seems more likely to be due to using a mac :)
<Richard_Cavell> nacc, I went from 16.04 to 17.10. And yes, the fact that I'm using a Mac causes problems.
<OerHeks> hmm, maybe wayland-session was your issue
<nacc> that would be my guess as well
<OerHeks> to unpack a tar of your home...  all depends how you made the tar, https://mylinuxramblings.wordpress.com/2010/01/10/how-to-backup-and-restore-your-home-directory/
<Richard_Cavell> I gotta log out temporarily
<Doow> EriC^^: after some fiddling I got it to work (iso9660 module wasn't loaded by default) using a path like (hd0.apple1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg. But when selecting "Install Ubuntu" in the menu I get "error: file '/casper/vmlinuz.efi' not found. I'm guessing I need to mount the iso somehow before I load grub.cfg. how do I do that? all examples I find seem to assume that the iso is in a file in the filesystem rather than written directly as the
<Doow> filesystem in a partition.
<AmericanBlend> Richard_Cavell, yeah, weird stuff can happen like this, but, hte general rule is lts editions are polished and meant for long term, stable use rather than experimentring
<Doow> I checked iso and the file does exist in that path
<AmericanBlend> i use 16.04 with is an lts and i'm not planning on upgrading. but, eventually the system will run out of support and if  is still will have this machine i'll have to upgrade it to 18.04
<EriC^^> Doow: the iso should not need mounting, how'd you make the live usb?
<EriC^^> are you using uefi?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> Doow: just make a fat32 partition, copy the files there, replace the 32bit efi and try booting the usb
<Doow> EriC^^: all the files from the iso?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Doow> Great, I'll try that
<tgm4883> How do you allow  a user to stop a service with policykit? (Alternatively, how can you set a bash script to stop a service without using sudo/gksudo)
<brainwash> tgm4883: a sudo policy could handle that I guess (-> sudoers)
<fx250> I just followed the simple installation instructions at https://howto-ubuntunew.blogspot.com/2017/12/how-to-install-qt-5100-released-on.html to install Qt 5.10.1 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, and tried running a plain application compiled from the Qt Quick Application - Scroll template in qtcreator, but Ubuntu doesn't like to run it still, showing errors: version 'Qt_5' not found in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5*.so.5 files.
<fx250> The installation of Qt 5.10.1 seems to be contained entirely in /opt/Qt5.10.1/
<nacc> fx250: presumably you need to adjust the loder paths
<nacc> fx250: you probably want a qt specific channel
<fx250> What are loder paths?
<fx250> alright
<nacc> fx250: *loader* sorry, where the loader looks for libraries
<OerHeks> Qt Core
<OerHeks> Added rudimentary implementation of QStringView. It is missing some (important) const-QString functions, but is fully functional as an interface type. To be completed for Qt 5.11.
<cvirus> exit
<cvirus> oops sorry
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/881966/how-to-choose-between-different-versions-of-qt-5
<OerHeks> bing is nice
<HairToday> I just tried using komorebi (something for animated desktops) and now my desktop is solid black.  Heres a clue, my compiz won't do transparent cube as I rotate now
<OerHeks> and what ubuntu version and session?
<OerHeks> wayland does not do all the fancy stuff yet..
<flashmozzg> Hello, is there a way to get gcc-7.3 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<nacc> flashmozzg: i'd search in PPAs, but why would you want to do that?
<linuxr_> Hi all. I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and when executing "dist-upgrade", I get this error: dpkg: error processing package linux-image-extra-4.4.0-101-generic (--configure):
<linuxr_>  package linux-image-extra-4.4.0-101-generic is not ready for configuration
<linuxr_> Now I'm worried that my system might not boot anymore...what can I do?
<flashmozzg> looks like Toolchain test PPA is not going to update any time soon (or ever)
<nacc> linuxr_: well, first of all, that kernel is ... old? you should be at 4.4.0-116 by now
<dixsonhoepp> there is a program to limit the broadband in my WiFi network to other computers
<flashmozzg> And if I add ppa:jonathonf/gcc-7.3 and try to update gcc-7 it says that no updates are available (I did apt-get update)
<linuxr_> nacc...currently running is: 4.4.0-112-generic
<linuxr_> I have no idea what this error is and how to get rid of it :(
<OerHeks> update should give https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/gcc-7.3?field.series_filter=trusty
<OerHeks> or dist-upgrade ..
<OerHeks> you would have seen held-back packages
<nacc> OerHeks: linuxr_: afaict, source only uploads, not built uccessfully?
<nacc> for xenial, at least
<nacc> linuxr_: you can remove that package, then, probably
<linuxr_> nacc, I purged the problematic (old) package, now no error appears
<linuxr_> I still see stuff from that package hanging around, though
<nacc> linuxr_: from that package or related packages?
<vlt> dixsonhoepp: What is its name?
<linuxr_> nacc, I purged "linux-image-extra-4.4.0-101-generic", and in /boot I still have "initrd.img-4.4.0-101-generic"
<dixsonhoepp> vlt: my name?
<nacc> linuxr_: yes, you purged the extra package, not the kernel pacakge
<linuxr_> damn you're right, nacc
<linuxr_> okay, think I'm going to try a reboot now
<gvvg__> Hi -I'm running a very long process on the console - is there anyway to attache to the console from an ssh session to monitor what is going on and then detach and leave it running?
<kenrin> screen or tmux
<gvvg__> oh ok - I'll check those out - thanks
<kenrin> any terminal multiplexer should work but those are two popular ones
<linuxr_> nacc, everything fine...now on 4.4.0-116....thank you very much for the help!
<gordonjcp> gvvg__: yeah, either of those
<gordonjcp> gvvg__: I used to use screen but now I use tmux, for no particular reason
<gvvg__> I'm trying to figure out the syntax to use screen
<gvvg__> to connect to the console
<usuario37> ver
<gordonjcp> gvvg__: you'd just type "screen" and then run your commands in that
<sabrehagen> On a wifi network I access, I cannot resolve DNS for websites. If I join another wifi network I have no problem. Other machines on this network can resolve DNS fine. How should I begin to debug this?
<gvvg__> from what I read I would have to run screen first
<gordonjcp> gvvg__: exactly
<usuario37> olver llanganate
<gvvg__> there is already a very long process running on the console - is there anyway to attach to it or it is too late
<gordonjcp> gvvg__: and then to reconnect you'd ssh into that machine and say "screen -r"
<gordonjcp> gvvg__: not without considerable risk of killing the process
<gvvg__> oh ok - good to know for next time
<gordonjcp> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/move-running-process-screen-bruce-werdschinski/
<gordonjcp> ^ this is Deep Magic
<flashmozzg> 0erHeks: when I do apt-get update it correctly fetches from Hit:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/gcc-7.3/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<kenrin> sabrehagen: Does the wifi give you dhcp?  If so,  does it give you nameservers,  if so,  can you ping or dig or nslookup those nameservers it gives?
<sabrehagen> ken
<sabrehagen> kenrin: will try and report back
<flashmozzg> but "apt-get install gcc-7" give me "gcc-7 is already the newest version (7.2.0-1ubuntu1~16.04)"
<gonzo1983> hello!
<nacc> flashmozzg: then you have it installed?
<ioc_> gvvg__, /proc/<pid>/fd/1 is the standard output of the process,  /proc/<pid>/fd/2 is standard error stream, 0 is standard input
<gvvg__> oh I'll take a look
<flashmozzg> nacc: But I don't. The message says I have 7.2.0
<flashmozzg> nacc: I need 7.3, because it fixed a critical bug for me.
<V7> Hey all
<gvvg__> ioc_: so I would tail /proc/<pid>/fd/1 ? to see what is happening on the console? standard output?
<nacc> flashmozzg: there's only one successful build in that ppa for trusty
<nacc> flashmozzg: i don't believe you :)
<V7> What's ubuntu's offtop channel ?
<OerHeks> build it yourself perhaps? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-7/7.3.0-1ubuntu1
<nacc> V7: #ubuntu-offtopic
<V7> Thank you
<nacc> flashmozzg: oh you mean you are already using a PPA for gcc-7 and need a newer version?
<nacc> flashmozzg: given that *neither* is supported here ... you're on your own
<ioc_> gvvg__, unfortunately it won't necessarily capture all output, but it's worth a try
<OerHeks> you might need HWE for that tooo, dunno
<kenrin> flashmozzg: You did see the failed to build messages on that PPA right ?
<gvvg__> didn't work :( oh well thanks
<nacc> kenrin: i mentioned that earlier as well :)
<Jordan_U> ioc_: What is your end goal?
<kenrin> ah ok
<kenrin> I'm not paying much attention
<nacc> kenrin: me neither, tbh :)
<flashmozzg> nacc: Yeah, just saw that there wer no successful builds for Xenial in that ppa. Gonna ping/bug the maintainer.
<flashmozzg> Anyway, is there a chance/way to bring gcc-7.3 to official ubuntu test PPA?
<kenrin> For now you could grab the debian package and install it flash
<nacc> flashmozzg: you should ask the ppa owner
<Jordan_U> flashmozzg: Which bug is affecting you specifically?
<flashmozzg> it looks like it's been updated to gcc-7.2 rather quickly (in 2-3 weeks), but I see no changes towards 7.3
<OerHeks> bionic will
<nacc> OerHeks: bionic already is :)
<nacc> flashmozzg: to be clear, that ppa is not a real way to get newer toolchains on your system
<nacc> flashmozzg: i doubt doko will give you any support, but you coudl try
<nacc> flashmozzg: it's for ubuntu toolchain testing
<OerHeks> kinky advise, to switch to development version
<OerHeks> but i agree
<sere> how can i tell an application to run on a certain workstation from the command line
<kenrin> Going to need more context than that
<nacc> sere: doyou mean 'workspace'?
<bazhang> !info gdevilspie | sere
<ubottu> sere: gdevilspie (source: gdevilspie): User friendly interface for devilspie. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.5-4 (artful), package size 18 kB, installed size 114 kB
<bazhang> sere try that
<raidghost> brainwash: Update news: I activated vt-d in bios. and set intel_iommu=on in grub. And when it trying to startup it messes with my pci-E
<raidghost> so my mdraid is not up running since the pci-e mini-sas controller is messed up
<Croxair> hola que tal
<Croxair> soy nuevo en linux
<Croxair> xD
#ubuntu 2018-02-22
<fx250> I want to temporarily add like 15 seconds to linux system boot time so I can see if usplash works, but it boots to quickly on a test machine.  Is there a way I can configure Ubuntu to sleep for 15 seconds before X login appears?
<fx250> s/ to / too /
<fx250> ah nm
<jk^> hi all, i opened "Disks" and it tells me my pendrive have 19 GB of free space. I have to put into it 18 GB, but to avoid a unsuccessful operation, i just copy/past to that pendrive 16 GB of data. Now i'd have 3 GB of free space, but now the app "Disks" tells me there is just 1,1 GB :\ so i can't copy/paste the other 2 GB of data :\ why?
<skulltip2> should i switch to xorg and disable wayland?
<kk4ewt> are you using nvidia video card
<skulltip2> yes
<Aero> hi
<texla> What is the proper term to change the permissions of a file "chmod"or "chown"
<nacc> texla: chmod
<nacc> texla: chown "CHanges OWNership"
<texla> nacc, Thanks for info
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to mount a 5-10 yr old memorex 25x 700mb 80min audio cd-r on ubuntu 16.04.3?
<slimjimflim> https://pastebin.com/NvfwsDYt
<tomcres> You can't mount an audio CD.
<tomcres> It doesn't have a filesystem on it.
<slimjimflim> oh. should i just start ripping then?
<tomcres> Yes, it should be instantly accessible from whatever ripper you're using.
<slimjimflim> k thanks. haven't ripped a cd in a long time
<cheako> Hello, I just debootstraped artful and tried to install libglvnd-dev  and it wasn't available.
<cheako> I altered my apt source to bionic and found the same, even though it's listed as part of both releases.
<cheako> This is important for a package I'm trying to upload to a ppa: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/357949350/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-i386.renderdoc_0.91-12_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bazhang> !info libglvnd-dev | cheako
<ubottu> cheako: libglvnd-dev (source: libglvnd): Vendor neutral GL dispatch library -- development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.999+git20170802-2 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 20 kB
<bazhang> cheako, first off, never mix release version repos, and it is in the artful repos
<cheako> bazhang: That may be, but it's clearly missing from the Packages files.
<bazhang> cheako, which packages
<cheako> grepping for libglv
<bazhang> cheako, not everyone needs it
<bazhang> cheako, but it's there if you do
<cheako> bazhang: No it's not...  cheako@debian:~/Downloads$ xzcat Packages.xz | grep -n libglv
<cheako> cheako@debian:~/Downloads$
<bazhang> cheako, in debian?
<purplepod> Hmm are these updates here today Intel's new meltdown fix attempts?
<cheako> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/binary-amd64/
<cheako> I downloaded Packages.xz and interrogated it for the package.
<cheako> It's not even in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/
<bazhang> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/libglvnd-dev cheako
<cheako> bazhang: apt-get doesn't download that.
<bazhang> cheako, sure it does, as long as you have that repo enabled, and have updated your sources list
<purplepod> yep looks like it fixed the vulnerabilities, i'm, getting not vulnerable on all 3 now
<purplepod> > STATUS:  NOT VULNERABLE  (Mitigation: OSB (observable speculation barrier, Intel v6))
<purplepod> > STATUS:  NOT VULNERABLE  (Mitigation: Full generic retpoline)
<purplepod> > STATUS:  NOT VULNERABLE  (Mitigation: PTI)
<cheako> bazhang: No it downloads a list of installable packages from the Packages file that references the download URL for the deb, like pool/main/a/acct/acct_6.6.4-1_amd64.deb for example the first listing.
<bazhang> cheako, it's at packages.ubuntu.com , and many other official ubuntu resources say it is there, however you are searching must be missing the use of those
<cheako> BTW the packages files are stored in /var/lib/apt and you can look at them there.
<cheako> bazhang: Try installing it.
<bazhang> cheako, give us a lsb_release -a please
<cheako> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/357949350/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-i386.renderdoc_0.91-12_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jyc> After suspending my laptop, it seems like my USB keyboard/mouse don't work any more. They get power, but typing / moving the mouse doesn't do anything--I also don't see anything in dmesg, although weirdly I do see the devices in lsusb
<jyc> does anyone know if this is a libinput problem? (I'm on Wayland)
<cheako> That's what lead me to boot up a debootstrap.
<cheako> root@debian:~# lsb_release -a
<cheako> No LSB modules are available.
<cheako> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<cheako> Description:	Ubuntu 17.10
<cheako> Release:	17.10
<cheako> Codename:	artful
<cheako> The error I get is "sbuild-build-depends-renderdoc-dummy : Depends: libglvnd-dev but it is not going to be installed" though I understand that this is not informative.
<nacc> cheako: that's not what that error means
<nacc> cheako: it means it's not installable, which is not necessarily the same
<nacc> cheako: you looke din the main packages file
<nacc> cheako: but that package is in universe
<cheako> root@debian:~# apt-cache search libglv; # Results in nothing.
<cheako> ohhh.
<nacc> cheako: i'm sorry, perhaps debootstrap is not for you :)
<nacc> cheako: you know a bit too much? :)
<Ben64> yeah the package is there
<nacc> cheako: typically the above message from the builder is that there is a dependency issue
<Ben64> fired up vm, boom can install
<nacc> cheako: so that package becasem uninstallable, possibly due to someting else
<nacc> *became
<cheako> nacc: Thanks, I bet it's super easy to get a PPA to reference universe.
<nacc> cheako: should be in its settings, yes
<bazhang> so he had a PPA blocking the install?
<cheako> bazhang: No, I need this pkg in my own PPA.
<cheako> Looks like I'll have to upload it myself as the "Edit PPA dependencies" screen doesn't seem to understand universe.
<larry> any red hat guys here !!
<bazhang> larry, try #rhel
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support larry
<larry> ok thanks bz
<bazhang> welcome
<stoopkid> hello, i'm using a computer that had an encrypted home directory with ecryptfs. i've managed to decrypt and mount it with ecryptfs-recover-private --rw, and i see that i can write files into the mounted directory, does anybody know what would need to be done to re-encrypt and unmount this directory?
<stoopkid> i try "ecryptfs-umount-private /tmp/ecryptfs.d2wICJDV/" but that just says "open, no such file or direcctory. Error locking counter"
<stoopkid> unfortunately there's no info in the manpage i'm not sure what the proper syntax for the command is supposed to be
<cliff> ?
<sere> stoopkid: did you encrypt from install or after?
<stoopkid> sere: from install
<stoopkid> forgot i did it until i had to go into recovery mode for something and saw everything "missing" from my home directory
<mead> welp I went from xubuntu 16.04.2 to 16.04.3 and the live image won't even boot
<sere> stoopkid: ahh ok.. do you think if you change installs/OS's it will still mount
<stoopkid> no idea heh
<sere> stoopkid: ah ok hehe.. ive been wondering, i think im going to try with this new portable minimal im working on. i guesss we will find it
<stoopkid> well, i can `umount` it and then `ecryptfs-mount-prviate` again and the files i wrote are still there (i guess expectedly)
<stoopkid> but ok, so ecryptfs-mount-private sticks some things into the keyring so if i just do `umount` i have to clear the keyring
<stoopkid> manually i mean
<stoopkid> hrm, i'd like a better understanding of what's going on there. let's say i don't clear the keyring, i should still be able to decrypt & mount this directory as long as that key is still in there?
<xDeathCon> list
<xDeathCon> this is my first time joining an irc lol
<xDeathCon> i suppose you are able to see my messages?
<cfhowlett> topic is xubuntu support.  your question is ...?
<xDeathCon> i dont have one testing
<xDeathCon> im on a dos pc
<cfhowlett> !test | xDeathCon
<ubottu> xDeathCon: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<xDeathCon> idk i saw this in a video of the client im using and i dont know any others
<xDeathCon> is there a certain place i should go instead?
<cfhowlett> for chit chat?
<xDeathCon> sure
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic
<xDeathCon> ok idk
<xDeathCon> new to this
<cfhowlett> no worries
<xDeathCon> its also quite strange doing this from a pc running ms-dos 6.22
<xDeathCon> is there a command to view all the channels?
<cfhowlett> yep.  depends on the irc client you are using
<xDeathCon> well... not sure. this is ircjr
<cfhowlett> best to see their support options --- possibly by typing "help"
<xDeathCon> help
<xDeathCon> well
<xDeathCon> i guess /help
<xDeathCon> but it didnt tell me much at all
<xDeathCon> ah... its alt commands
<xDeathCon> well ill be... i dont think it has a channel list
<Odyssey> Hi. I just restarted my computer and Ubuntu 17.10 seems to be stuck in gnome-classic. I have run env | grep -i DESKTOP_SESSION and DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome-classic. How can I change it back to regular Ubuntu gnome?
<MickeyMcMcMc> HI UBUNTU
<ninersallday> join #49ers
<MickeyMcMcMc> 9ers blow
<Kon-> I would have thought you were a Nicks fan, considering you just joined with six different ones
<Kon-> And you're talking to yourself
<ninersallday> dont hate
<Kon-> 2 more
<Kon-> And another
<Kon-> Just stop
<PatriotsDidNothi> No
<Odyssey> Is anyone able to help me? Ubuntu 17.10 seems to be stuck in gnome-classic. I have run env | grep -i DESKTOP_SESSION and DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome-classic. How can I change it back to regular Ubuntu gnome?
<segersjerry> Odyssey, when you are at ther login screen, there is a gear icon below your password on the right side, click there and select what you want.
<kenrin> Did you try just clicking on the litte button that lets you change the DE before you sign in ?
<kenrin> I'm not sure how to do it via CLI since that is the easier way
<Odyssey> I thought there was too but I can't see it. I will try again
<C4rB0n> how do I track down the cause of a System Program Problem that keeps popping up.
<C4rB0n> ?
<C4rB0n> I found the crash files in /var/crash
<C4rB0n> Not sure what to do with them.
<Roden> I keep getting the error message: "the repository does not have a release file"
<OdysseyRS> Hi guys I'm back. After restarting the gear was there and it gave me the option for gnome-classic and Ubuntu on Xorg. How am I able to change the default from gnome-classic to Ubuntu?
<Roden> W:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found, E:Some index files failed to
<Roden> download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<cfhowlett> OdysseyRS, it will reboot to the last selection by default
<neildugan> Hi I am having trouble with DNS .... the /etc/resolv.conf has the "nameserver 127.0.0.53" ... but according to netstat there are no programs listening on 127.0.0.53 ... I have setup my WiFi connection with a DNS server of 10.8.0.253 .... a "dig server.home" returns nothing ... a "dig server.home @10.8.0.253" returns the correct result ... does anyone have ideas on what can be wrong?
<OdysseyRS> So how do I boot to Ubuntu using Wayland instead of Xorg?
<kenrin> What is in your list OdysseyRS
<OdysseyRS> 1 sec
<OdysseyRS> gnome-classic.desktop  ubuntu.desktop  ubuntu-xorg.desktop. That's in usr/share/xsessions
<OdysseyRS> is there a config file I can change gnome-classic to ubuntu?
<kenrin> I'd assume the middle one would be wayland
<OdysseyRS> kenrin: I think so. In the drop down gear at login I only have the choice of gnome-classic and ubuntu on xorg. I just need to change what appears in that list
<sere> how can i use cut or grip to get the last line of an output
<kenrin> Are you using nvidia or something?  they disable wayland
<OdysseyRS> I am that could be it. But it has been fine up until an hour ago. Should I swap back to the nouveau driver or however its spelt? Or just stick with Xorg?
<OdysseyRS> sere: try <grep command> | tail -1
<kenrin> Whatever you want to do,  I use xorg just because synergy and a lot of other programs refuse to work in wayland
<sere> OdysseyRS: thank you
<OdysseyRS> kenrin: Thanks for your help. I just don't know the pros and cons of xorg vs wayland. I'll just stick with Xorg for now.
<stoopkid> so i'm trying to install a package onto an offline computer, is there any way to download all the dependencies on an online computer and then transfer these packages to my offline computer manually?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (artful), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<stoopkid> lotuspsychje: checking that out, thanks
<sere> how can i get the status of this command  minidlnad -f /home/$USER/.minidlna/minidlna.conf -P /home/$USER/.minidlna/minidlna.pid
<lotuspsychje> stoopkid: apt can also download .debs if you like
<segersjerry> sere, do you want "echo $?"
<mead> is there a ubuntu fork for legacy machines?
<lotuspsychje> mead: explain that a bit please?
<lotuspsychje> mead: we only support vanilla ubuntu and all its flavors here
<sere> segersjerry: not sure, im trying to get the status of that pid as if i would run service minidlna status
<segersjerry> sere, oh, probably not then, $? is the (numerical) result of the most recent process for that terminal.
<sere> segersjerry: im trying to tail the output of the servers pid through conky otherwise that might work
<ulysses> How are things everyone?
<kj4> hello all
<mead> lotuspsychje:  I've got an old nettop (Atom 330 dual core cpu, 4ggis of DDR2, and  nvidia ION graphics) and I've had issues with xubuntu booting after install (live booted just fine)
<lotuspsychje> mead: have you tested a lubuntu?
<kyanardag_> I upgraded kernel to 4.15.4-041504-generic with ubuntu kernel update utility (ukuu), I rebooted, as expected I had problem with virtualbox, when I ran "sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) virtualbox-dkms dkms" I got "ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.15.4-041504-generic is not supported" error msg, any workarounds?
<Ben64> kyanardag_: use the normal ubuntu kernel
<kyanardag_> Ben64, there's no way to run dkms for non-main ubuntu kernels?
<Ben64> you shouldn't even be running those kernels without a really good reason
<nacc> kyanardag_: the drivers will almost certainly not compile
<kyanardag_> Ben64, nacc thanks.. I thought latest kernel would be better to run, but sounds like running the main ubuntu kernel is the way to go..
<nacc> kyanardag_: that is definitely not the intention
<kyanardag_> nacc, I see, when I read "latest" I thought like "latest version", more secure, more performant, etc.
<mead> lotuspsychje: I tried it as a live boot, but had issues with networking.  Think I could get help trouble shooting it here?  #lubuntu isn't very active.
<nacc> kyanardag_: ukuu i think just uses the mainline ppa, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> kyanardag_: they are for debugging issues, mostly
<Ben64> if you're on LTS you can install the HWE kernel, which gets you the latest ubuntu kernel every 6 months. Otherwise the normal ubuntu kernel receives normal security updates and all that good stuff
<Roden> In ubuntu mate, what's the default file explorer?  Is that what does the save-as dialogues?
<Roden> I noticed that the initial focus is on the name, and there's no alt-key to focus the central pane, and some other issues....
<Roden> "Places" is pretty limited...
<kyanardag_> nacc, Ben64 thanks, you saved me from unnecessary hunt for an unneeded solution..
<Ben64> kyanardag_: no problem
<Roden> alt-p doesn't work to focus the places region
<nacc> kyanardag_: yw
<Roden> i thought maybe i could find a way to easily customize or improve it?
<akik> Roden: caja
<Roden> thank you akik
<align_waivers> hey there I'm using ubuntu 16 LTS and its not detecting my usb midi device in lsusb or on /dev with grep.. any ideas? i know the cable and device works, have tried on other computers and linux before...
<align_waivers> p.s. its a m-audio trigger finger if that means anything
<align_waivers> any other way besides lsusb and grep to determine if a generic usb device is detecte?
<lotuspsychje> align_waivers: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your device
<Ben64> dmesg
<align_waivers> thanks lotuspsychje thats giving me some info... error -32
<align_waivers> says device not accepting address
<akik> align_waivers: run this before connecting the device: sudo udevadm monitor --udev --subsystem-match=usb --property
<align_waivers> and Ben64 appreciate it. same msg
<align_waivers> akik: k ill try that
<align_waivers> akik:  i plugged in while that process was running, should i expect output
<akik> align_waivers: yes, lots
<align_waivers> not seeing anything
<align_waivers> says monitor will print events for :  UDEV, ...
<akik> align_waivers: what is the device?
<lotuspsychje> align_waivers: hastebin it to us
<align_waivers> m-audio trigger finger. generic usb midi interface has worked before
<align_waivers> lotuspsychje: , akik https://pastebin.com/FZn0F38s
<align_waivers> fyi though I have not tried it on this computer previously. But on ubuntu 14 and on others it has worked
<Ben64> try other ports
<akik> align_waivers: you can also test with 14.04 live session if it's working
<align_waivers> yeah didnt have any luck with that
<align_waivers> like boot from a usb to see if this computer can run it with 14.04?
<akik> align_waivers: yes
<akik> align_waivers: has it ever worked with your current computer?
<align_waivers> no
<align_waivers> lenovo x220
<align_waivers> brb ill try to find a 14 live drive
<align_waivers> akik:  lotuspsychje no luck I dont have a drive right now. is comparing to how ubuntu 14 handles the device the only next step I can take?
<akik> align_waivers: you could also test with another computer
<lotuspsychje> align_waivers: or test other kernels as test
<align_waivers> just tried it on another computer running the same ubuntu (kde neon)... shows up perfectly in lsusb
<align_waivers> and lotuspsychje I tried low latency kernal and geneic
<lotuspsychje> align_waivers: same ubuntu version/kernel on both machines?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | align_waivers
<ubottu> align_waivers: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.116.122 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<align_waivers> ubottu: im not sure what you mean by that
<ubottu> align_waivers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<align_waivers> lol
<lotuspsychje> align_waivers: do you have same kernel on xenial?
<lotuspsychje> align_waivers: your system up to date to latest?
<align_waivers> lotuspsychje: not exactly the same. kernal 4.13 (current) vs 4.10 (compared) and both ubuntu 16
<align_waivers> but the other has not been updated definitely
<align_waivers> I'm up to date with the current
<align_waivers> well akik and lotuspsychje I think I'm gonna have to work around it, thanks much for your helps anyway
<align_waivers> I'll just have to waste 2 usb ports and a midi interface until ubuntu updates automagically fix it lol
<Lope> I've got a freshly installed ubuntu. I can't apt-get update because it cannot lock http://dronebl.org/lookup?ip=169.1.146.92
<Lope> It's probably due to some gui thing. How can I kill it?
<EriC^^> Lope: the link isnt working
<Lope> Oh damn, sorry my clipboard didn't paste what I expected
<Lope> it cannot lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<EriC^^> Lope: is something else running? try ps aux | grep -Ei "dpkg|unattended"
<Lope> nothing
<EriC^^> try removing the lock file
<Lope> That worked
<Lope> But seems wrong to do.
<Lope> I tried `service aptd restart` but it wasn't found
<EriC^^> yeah no apt service
<EriC^^> if nothing is using the file it's safe to remove
<Lope> aptd was using the file
<Lope> but pkill aptd didn't work.
<EriC^^> ah
<Lope> I've got a large ods calc spreadsheet. On some versions of libreoffice calc it runs well. On other versions calc chokes and runs super slowly. The last time calc got super slow I switched to the libreoffice PPA. But now it seems libreoffice is not recommending the PPA on their website anymore. The version of libreoffice calc that I have at the moment is 6.0.1.1. Any ideas?
<ayee> I'm screwing around with ubuntu18 to play with netplan. I added an interface, and when I reboot the network startup process just hangs with a timer that keeps ticking up. but when I do netplay apply before reboot, everything works, I can ssh in, etc
<ayee> I'm confused about why it works before reboot, but not after.
<Lope> Oh I see the PPA is briefly mentioned (though no longer *recommended* (but not advised against)) on libreoffice's site. It's here https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa )
<ayee> This is the only file in /etc/netplan/: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5cf3bac9168f19f9a0c9b8123aa6929a
<Lope> ayee: I've never heard of ubuntu 18. Isn't ubuntu 16 the latest LTS?
<kille> 18.04 has had some mention on the webs lately guys
<kille> but it is obviously not out yet
<kille> :)
<ayee> I'm running the daily build of the pre-release
<ayee> I just installed it on virtualbox as a test
<kille> ahhhh
<kille> thats cool
<kille> stability?
<EriC^^> ayee: for more info on 18.04 /join #ubuntu+1
<ayee> *shrugs* about stability. don't run it in production. I'm just playing around though.
<ayee> EriC^^: thanks!
<EriC^^> np
<kille> ayee: yeah, thought as much, features though? anything new?
<ayee> I think they're going to freeze it soon, and typically after freezes things get pretty stable
<ayee> not sure, I'm just using the server install. so the gnu tools all look the same to me!
<ayee> but netplan is new! I'm used to /etc/network/interfaces, but this is all different. a yaml file now
<kille> ayee: staying on 16.04 lts myself, have learned my lesson with new interim releases.
<kille> ayee: that sounds good, is it easier to use at least? interfaces was pretty powerful, don't think they'd throw it away 100%, is it stil present too at least?
<lotuspsychje> kille: stick to ubuntu support please
<ayee> kille: here is an example file: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5cf3bac9168f19f9a0c9b8123aa6929a
<kille> lotuspsychje: sorry dude, didn' realize this was only for support, will move over to another channel. :)
<lotuspsychje> kille: #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kille> lotuspsychje: thanks dude
<lotuspsychje> np
<kille> .clear
<Frank_> Someone suggested that maybe later...now....someone might have an idea.  16.04 - when run from a USB stick (try it) no trouble, but when installed on HD the speakers don't work, but the headphones do.
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: did you make that bug report?
<Frank_> Odd thing is if I right click above the speaker icon, the speakers work, but only as long as I hold down the right mouse button.
<Frank_> No, I just returned home from work.
<Frank_> Thought maybe, as you suggested, someone would have an idea
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: sure thing, but meanwhile you could add the bug aswell
<Frank_> right
<Frank_> bug is reported
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: can you share please, ill have a look
<Frank_> it sure is strange that right clicking in one spot makes the speakers work.
<Frank_> no idea how to share the bug
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: its ok to paste the url here
<Frank_> no idea how
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: you can also write bug #your-number-here
<EriC^^> Frank_: maybe opening some settings canmake them work too
<Frank_> I tried eric
<EriC^^> Frank_: what does the right click menu show
<Frank_> I opened the mixer from the console...set the speaker to max...nothing
<Frank_> nothing
<Frank_> I just right click right above the speaker icon, then sometimes sound works
<Frank_> when I release the button, sound goes away
<EriC^^> which de
<Frank_> de?
<EriC^^> desktop environment
<EriC^^> unity lubuntu etc
<Frank_> I don't know what that means
<Frank_> I have ubuntu 16.04.3.  No idea what a desktop environment is
<EriC^^> aha it's unity then
<Frank_> problem happened on 15.04 and 17.10 too
<Guest68481> +R GordonGordon
<EriC^^> Frank_: did you try settings > sound?
<Frank_> the link is +source/alsa-driver/+bug/1750977
<Frank_> yes
<Guest68481> GordonGordon+R
<Frank_> and I tried the mixer from console
<lotuspsychje> bug #1750977 EriC^^
<ubottu> bug 1750977 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "HP Pavilion 16.04.3 Speaker works when run off USB stick, but speaker doesn't work when run from HD install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750977
<lotuspsychje> lets have a look
<EriC^^> Frank_: what happens if you click on the output
<Guest68481> GordonGordon +R
<EriC^^> Frank_: even though it's already clicked
<Frank_> where?  in sound settings?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Frank_> there is only one shown:  headphones
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> Frank_: did you try pavucontrol ? it's a good program
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: your bug report is good, but i would change usb into Liveusb, so they know its working there
<Frank_> I don't know what you mean change it
<Guest68481> goodmorning
<Frank_> I don't see where to put liveusb
<Frank_> I don't know what pavucontrol is
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: first line you write is: when i put usb no problem
<Frank_> this is like talking in code
<Frank_> it says "when I run from USB stick"
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: yes, change that to when i boot from a liveusb
<Frank_> ok I changed it
<lotuspsychje> Frank_: tnx
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | Frank_ suggested by EriC^^
<ubottu> Frank_ suggested by EriC^^: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3.1 (artful), package size 123 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Frank_> A program to predict trends and buy times for crypto exchanges, that I can write and understand.  This ubuntu language - it's like a foreign code.
<Frank_> how do I get it?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<EriC^^> Frank_: type "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Frank_> it is installed
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> it uploads your error log
<EriC^^> Frank_: type "pavucontrol" in a terminal and fiddle with it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: the one from his bug: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/358000404/CurrentDmesg.txt
<EriC^^> try output devices > port
<Frank_> the program mc is currently not installed
<EriC^^> Frank_: nc
<EriC^^> (N)
<Frank_> pel6
<EriC^^> you're trying to output normal speakers, not HD right?
<Frank_> just the laptop speakers
<EriC^^> Frank_: try lspci -k | grep -iA4 audio
<EriC^^> Frank_: try lspci -k | grep -iA4 audio | nc termbin.com 9999
<Frank_> it says "no such directory"
<Frank_> is that l or 1 at the start?
<Frank_> el or one
<EriC^^> Frank_: L
<EriC^^> Frank_: everything looks setup in dmesg, i have similar output to yours
<EriC^^> snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ALC3241: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker
<Frank_> hjjj
<Frank_> you want me to type all that?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> that's just my output
<EriC^^> Frank_: try cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<EriC^^> quickly followed by ctrl+c
<EriC^^> btw loud noise alert
<Frank_> no sound
<EriC^^> Frank_: try aplay -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Frank_> k2bt
<EriC^^> hmm interesting 1 ec
<EriC^^> sec
<sere> how can i get the mem and cpu usage of a single command
<lotuspsychje> sere: htop
<sere> lotuspsychje: ok i will install ty
<EriC^^> Frank_: i think maybe it's using the first one as default in aplay and the second one isn't being used
<EriC^^> trying to figure out how to test that
<Frank_> ok
<EriC^^> Frank_: try aplay -L | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Frank_: try "alsamixer" in the terminal then press F6
<EriC^^> and choose the non-HD one
<Frank_> which one?
<Frank_> you wrote two different things
<EriC^^> Frank_: well, run aplay -L we can use it
<EriC^^> Frank_: try aplay -L | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> also try the alsamixer command > F6 and choose PCH [HDA Intel PCH]
<Frank_> bh9l
<Frank_> f6 just activates mute
<EriC^^> Frank_: try fn+f6
<Frank_> ok
<cart_man> How can I ReInstall my LIGHTDM because as of this morning my desktop is just a blue screen : /
<Frank_> done
<EriC^^> Frank_: try playing some music
<Frank_> it shows speaker at 0
<Frank_> No sound
<EriC^^> hmm
<Frank_> turned speaker up to 100, no sound
<EriC^^> try cat /dev/urandom | aplay -D plughw:CARD=PCH,DEV=0
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: try to boot into a previous kernel first?
<Frank_> it says playing raw data ....  but there's no sound
<cart_man> lotuspsychje huh?
<Frank_> now I'm deaf because I plugged in the headphones
<EriC^^> Frank_: try sudo apt-get install paman
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: how do you know lightdm is broken?
<cart_man> Well on startup my desktop is just  ablue screen
<cart_man> Soo not sure which part I should reinstall
<cart_man> lotuspsychje ^^
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: ok, so try booting a previous kernel from grub as test
<Frank_> it's done installing
<lotuspsychje> !recoverymode | cart_man or try this
<EriC^^> Frank_: type paman in a terminal
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | cart_man
<ubottu> cart_man: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Frank_> ok
<Frank_> now what
<EriC^^> Frank_: does it look connected and stuff
<Frank_> yes
<EriC^^> Frank_: go to devices and see what's under Sinks
<Frank_> hdmi stereo and hdmi analog
<Frank_> hdmi stereo and analog-stereo
<EriC^^> Frank_: ok try Sample Cache
<EriC^^> Frank_: at the bottom choose an output and press on the play button
<Frank_> analog stereo plays over the headphones only
<cart_man> lotuspsychje Ahm ok soo I spam SHIFT on startup but I never get to the GRUB screen
<Frank_> hdmi stereo plays nothing
<almoullim> Hello
<almoullim> I have an electron process runing that
<almoullim> that i'm trying to kill but pkill is not working
<sailorsara> hej i need help installing ubuntu. i need to figure out if it will work with my system
<almoullim> neither does system moniter
<EriC^^> sailorsara: try a live usb
<ducasse> sailorsara: just boot the installer, see if it runs in live mode and your hardware works
<IamTrying> In cloud i have Ubuntu 16.04.3. I need to run GUI application and capture dummy mic, speaker to let the application work. How do i do that Ubuntu is in cloud (so no monitor, display connected).
<EriC^^> Frank_: dumb question, you tried without the headphones installed just now, right?
<Frank_> right
<Frank_> Neither one played with headphones disconnected
<sailorsara> hej i need help installing ubuntu. i need to figure out if it will work with my system https://pastebin.com/cXh71cKi here is my lspci  output and the output from my  fdisk. i am currently using a live usb drive. its a sony vaio  model number vpcs11x9e from 2007  it has 5637 as the first value when i use free -m
<sailorsara> it is cruitial to have windows
<ledeni> EriC^^, can Frank_  use 'pavucontrol'
<EriC^^> Frank_: try sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui
<EriC^^> i think this might be promising
<EriC^^> ledeni: he tried already
<Frank_> installed
<EriC^^> try running it and forcing the output from the speakers
<EriC^^> or any options that help
<Frank_> how do I run it?
<ledeni> EriC^^, 'pavucontrol' in terminal
<ledeni> EriC^^, ops
<Frank_> what am I running?
<ledeni> Frank_,'pavucontrol' in terminal
<Frank_> I already did that earlier
<ledeni> Frank_,what show configuration -- built in Audio
<Frank_> huh?
<EriC^^> Frank_: run 'alsa-tools-gui'
<Frank_> it says command not found
<sailorsara> hej i need help installing ubuntu. i need to figure out if it will work with my system https://pastebin.com/cXh71cKi here is my lspci  output and the output from my  fdisk. i am currently using a live usb drive. its a sony vaio  model number vpcs11x9e from 2007  it has 5637 as the first value when i use free -m i NEED TO HAVE ACCESS TO WINDOWS. my bank login does not support linu and the govrnment login system requires it too.
<Frank_> run: command not found
<Frank_> there is no run command
<Frank_> when I try alsa-tools-gui by itself, also no such command
<Frank_> I will run this if someone tells me how to run it
<ledeni> Frank_,did you install alsa-tools-gui like ' sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui'
<sailorsara> i gues girls dont get help round here
<sailorsara> urgh
<Frank_> yes
<Frank_> but when I did run...it said no such command as run
<sailorsara> kcuf
<bazhang> sailorsara, patience
<sailorsara> bazhang: ive waited half an hour
<bazhang> sailorsara, people help when and if they are able
<ducasse> sailorsara: you were given a suggestion
<akik> sailorsara: if you're planning on a dual boot system, make sure you've made backups before doing it. it involves resizing your partitions if you don't have free space
<EriC^^> Frank_: try dpkg -L alsa-tools-gui | grep bin | nc termbin.com 9999
<jink> "OMG, I've waited half an hour for my free support that no one here is required to give...!  Why am I even paying for...  Oh, wait."
<akik> sailorsara: i don't see the fdisk output there
<bazhang> jink, lets not do that here please
<jink> I just did. :P
<bazhang> jink, no further
<jink> I wouldn't.
<Frank_> y845
<Frank_> t845
<Frank_> not y
<CyberZaZa> hello
<akik> sailorsara: ?
<Emmarof> how can i upgrade my ubuntu from 17.10 to 17.04
 * rvgate wonders how that is an upgraade
<bazhang> Emmarof, did you mean .04 to .10
<Emmarof> no, the other way round
<Emmarof> just realised what i want is a downgrade
<bazhang> no downgrades possible Emmarof
<Emmarof> oh no!
<bazhang> Emmarof, its end of life, so no reason to
<Emmarof> i want to install postgres
<Emmarof> https://gist.github.com/alistairewj/8aaea0261fe4015333ddf8bed5fe91f8
<Emmarof> using this tut
<Emmarof> can't see option for .10
<bazhang> Emmarof, that is possible with current releases
<Emmarof> you mean the installation?
<Emmarof> by current releases, you mean? Is .10 not the latest?
<bazhang> Emmarof, it is
<Emmarof> so how do i install postgress here?
<Emmarof> on .10
<bazhang> Emmarof, check in the package manager, it's there
<bazhang> Emmarof, alternately, open a terminal and type apt-cache search postgres
<bazhang> Emmarof, the name will not simply be 'postgres'
<Emmarof> i see it there
<bazhang> sudo apt install packagename Emmarof
<Emmarof> ok
<Emmarof> bazhang: thaanks
<bazhang> welcome
<Lope> looks like Ubuntu 18.04 will be good for a tablet?
<bazhang> Lope, discussion of that is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<Lope> Ok bazhang, thanks. well this is a sneak peak why I say it looks like it'll be nice for tablet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UdcFS2GbrA I'm going to install it on my MS surface pro 2.  Don't worry I won't discuss here.
<draget> Is there a (somewhat) official PPA for anything > QT 5.6 for Ubuntu 16.04?
<Ben64> PPA is unofficial
<draget> Hmm, aren't some PPAs maintained by trustworthy ubuntu members?
<Ben64> how can you trust them
<draget> I saw that qt is also not part of the backports. So the only official way would be the manuall installer from QT I guess.
<Ben64> or just wait a couple months for 18.04 then upgrade to that
<draget> I found https://launchpad.net/~beineri - seems like a reliable member that has QT5 packages
<draget> My buildchain is kind of big… and running on 16.04 now. I think using the manuall isntall will be less work than an update to 18.04
<Ben64> up to you, it's not supported here at all
<tesuji> Hi, I am on a public wifi, which regularily loses the connection. After a reconnect I can't do anything online anymore: 'tracepath google.com' timesout on every hop after localhost. Since this is an open wifi, I have the openvpn service running, and only connect to it when I need it. When I 'service openvpn stop' the network responds normally again. Can anybody point me in the right direction to keep
<tesuji> openvpn running figuring out why I get network problems?
<TJ-> tesuji: is openvpn configured to operate using TCP, or UDP? It sounds like when the transport loses connectivity the openvpn link dies but doesn't realise so keeps on trying to send to the original end-point
<TJ-> tesuji: is openvpn configured to operate using TCP, or UDP? It sounds like when the transport loses connectivity the openvpn link dies but doesn't realise so keeps on trying to send to the original end-point
<tesuji> TJ-: Just checked, its UDP.
<tesuji> TJ-: but then again I wasn't vpn-connected during the wifi-disconnect. Can I just change it to TCP? (I am guessing your answer is "udp packets are allowed to get lost, tcp arent?)
<gordon__> good morning
<TJ-> tesuji: how is openvpn controlled? is it via Network-Manager? Because with NM, it allows you to configure the wifi connection to bring up another link (the VPN) when it connects, and will disconnect that VPN if the underlying link dies
<TJ-> tesuji: No, my answer would be, UDP is /much/ more reliable for openvpn connections, and can prevent denial-of-service attacks against the server's listening port
<tesuji> TJ-: OK. No I use a script to initiate the connection on a console
<tesuji> TJ-: There is a tun adapter though, which I guess comes from OpenVPN, which not the default route
<tesuji> let me google real quick
<TJ-> tesuji: I'd recommend integrating your script into the system's native network manager. If you rely on ifupdown, then uses some of the /etc/network/if-{up,down}.d/ hooks to control the VPN, otherwise integrate into NM
<tesuji> TJ-: thanks for the hint. I need to check the script, I didn't write it myself.
<TJ-> tesuji: yeah, I guess as much :) I use the NM method quite successfully for your scenario
<tesuji> TJ-: it just runs 'openvpn /etc/openvpn/myvpn.conf'
<tesuji> TJ-: wait, wouldnt that mean there are 2 openvpns running then? that sounds like a problem...
<tesuji> TJ-: OK great thanks. Many new leads!
<Lope> Why is there closed source stuff in the ubuntu app store? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFQGKsLKBlk&t=14m38s
<Lope> This is worrying. How do I know what's open source or not open source in the ubuntu repos?
<tesuji> Lope: there is multiverse, which has restricted/propietary/copyrighted stuff
<tesuji> Lope: you can disable that repo
<Lope> but isn't htop in the multiverse?
<Lope> Oh, maybe htop is in universe...
<DiecastMessiah> quick question.. would it be better to disable software updates program from auto checking and just do it myself in apt-get. every couple of days orr?? just wondering because i find it better using apt-get than using the ubuntu software program..
<tesuji> DiecastMessiah: it tends to be a good idea to get at least security updates as quickly as possible. You CAN setup a cron job instead or something. Never underestimate human error ^^
<DiecastMessiah> K well i can leave it open so it will tell me there updates.. but is it a better idea to than use apt-get to download them and just close the update program?
<tesuji> DiecastMessiah: no. it does the same
<DiecastMessiah> kk.. just wasn;t sure if it was like the ubuntu software program .. it does always seem to get everything that is needed
<DiecastMessiah> but i leave updater alone and use it than .. thank you
<Ben64> DiecastMessiah: just make sure to do 'apt full-upgrade'
<DiecastMessiah> i though that command upgrades to the next ubuntu version
<DiecastMessiah> i want to stay on 16.04
<Ben64> DiecastMessiah: 'do-release-upgrade' brings you to a new version
<Emmarof> I get this when tryna install postgres
<Emmarof> https://pastebin.com/VyXhvLu7
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DiecastMessiah> Hails
<Vic2> I have been having beaucoup issues, and realize that I most likely need to reinstall -- but I would like to take this as a learning exercise ... my issue now is that LibreOffice Calc will not open.  I click it and the banner appears along with the clock that something is happening, then after a few seconds - nothing.  I am using 14.04.5 LTS.  How would I begin to troubleshoot this?
<gef3233> Vic2 try opening it from the terminal, then maybe you can get some output when it crashes
<Vic2> gef3233: any clue what the program name is?  I have never opened it from terminal.
<gef3233> Vic2 I think it is libreoffice --calc
<gef3233> I cannot check right now
<Vic2> gef3233: yes, I got over my laziness and checked the man page. :p
<Vic2> gef3233:  no output in terminal ... no process running.
<TJ-> Vic2: try this: "strace -f -o /tmp/libreoffice.log libreoffice --calc"
<TJ-> Vic2: then you can show us the captured /tmp/libreoffice.log file via a pastebin ("pastebinit /tmp/libreoffice.log")
<Vic2> @TJ - strace: Can't fopen '/tmp/libreoffice.log': Read-only file system
<DiecastMessiah> thats seems odd tmp is normally allowed by user i think. but maybe try fopen with r option.
<PRAVIN_> hey Iḿ trying to install linuxmint along side win 10. as soon as I reach installation type window I am unable to select storage space that I allocated for linuxmint install. Iḿ facing same problem with ubuntu as well. Here is the image of the window. https://imgur.com/a/RVZHX
<geirha> sounds like / has been remounted in read-only mode
<ducasse> !mint | PRAVIN_
<ubottu> PRAVIN_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<PRAVIN_> ducasse | i am facing same problem in ubuntu as well
<D94_1234> Hey.
<TJ-> Vic2: aha! That means you've got a problem with the root file-system, possibly corrupted
<D94_1234> ~_~
<DiecastMessiah> Pravin not sure but i think to have to create a partation
<DiecastMessiah> does that + at the bottom left allow you make it?
<PRAVIN_> I am not able to select that +
<DiecastMessiah> k well not sure than.. all i can say maybe try Gparted to make the unused space a new partation ..
<DiecastMessiah> ext4 filesystem
<iresf> anyone has exprience java programming on VScode  in ubuntu  ?
<DiecastMessiah> have to download the image of gparted and there is free software to make usb bootable
<DiecastMessiah> free software for windows
<PRAVIN_> ok
<DiecastMessiah> there maybe way without do that.. but i pretty new.. i guess try a second opinion on linuxmint
<PRAVIN_> DiecastMessiah i am doing that
<D94_1234> is mint much different to ubuntu apart from the DE?
<DiecastMessiah> using it i think not. but supporting it is different
<D94_1234> how so? i don't know which is best for me
<DiecastMessiah> its a different disrto... it forked from ubuntu
<iresf> The JDK_HOME environment variable does not point to a JDK.
<Badri> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Mcghee> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Ichikawa> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Badri> Join #devuan NOW
<Ichikawa> Join #devuan NOW
<Mcghee> Join #devuan NOW
<Zachary> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Tollestrup> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Badri> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Mcghee> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Fasso> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<katnip> stfu, devuan is a pos
<Ichikawa> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Zachary> Join #devuan NOW
<Zachary> Do you care of your privacy and afraid of NSA stealing your digital life?
<Youk-See> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<DiecastMessiah> darn spammers,, but what ya mean pos??
<mrCOOL> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<katnip> any ops alive?
<mrCOOL> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<katnip> piece of shit
<Youk-See> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Sayied> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<katnip> it's garbage
<mrCOOL> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Youk-See> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<sofort> katnip you are a nigger piece of shit pal
<katnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Sayied> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<mrCOOL> Join #devuan NOW
<sofort> katnip you better close your dirty black mouth before get killed
<Youk-See> Join #devuan NOW
<katnip> stfu
<Youk-See> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<DiecastMessiah> looks like the ops are tring to get it
<Jamil> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Jamil> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Jamil> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Jamil> Join #devuan NOW
<Demusz> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Demusz> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Demusz> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Demusz> Join #devuan NOW
<msisdpaj> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<msisdpaj> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<msisdpaj> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<msisdpaj> Join #devuan NOW
<msisdpaj> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Stringer> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Stringer> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Stringer> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Stringer> Join #devuan NOW
<Stringer> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Woo> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Woo> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Woo> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Woo> Join #devuan NOW
<Woo> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Skane> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Skane> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Skane> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Skane> Join #devuan NOW
<Skane> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Amjad> katnip is fag
<Amjad> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Amjad> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Amjad> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Amjad> Join #devuan NOW
<Politis> katnip is fag
<Politis> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<Politis> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<Politis> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<Politis> Join #devuan NOW
<fcffksknxqpelrh> katnip is fag
<fcffksknxqpelrh> Do you care of OSS destiny? Want freedom of choice? Don't want systemd to eat your privacy? Join #devuan
<fcffksknxqpelrh> Disagree with systemd politics? Join #devuan
<fcffksknxqpelrh> do not spend your time with privacy-violating distros, join #devuan
<fcffksknxqpelrh> Join #devuan NOW
<chillfan> Just to point out to people here, devuan is not behind the spam.. this is someone doing it on their own
<katnip> know that
<KatolaZ> :(
<KatolaZ> please report any users/ips that are spamming on behalf of Devuan
<KatolaZ> we want them to stop
<katnip> to whome
<katnip> whom
<KatolaZ> katnip: anybody on #devuan or #devuan-dev
<Roden> If I find a bug in ubuntu-mate's power management, where should i report it?
<popey> Roden: in launchpad under mate-power-manager
<katnip> KatolaZ, no offense, but i dont want to sit in there just to report those things, sorry, im not a fan of that distro :)
<Roden> popey, yes
<KatolaZ> katnip: sorry mate
<KatolaZ> :(
<Roden> The brightness buttons go up and down on the brightness scale
<KatolaZ> we would really like the asshole to stop
<popey> Please ignore the spammers and move on to what we do here, support.
<Roden> but "Set display brightness" remains at 80% at all times
<Roden> and after a few minutes, the brightness jumps back up to 80%
<popey> Roden: what version of ubutnu mate?
<techsynt> hello guys I was configuring Putty through terminal. Does anyone know how to stop auto wrap in putty through terminal ?
<katnip> KatolaZ, who is the founder?
<meow14> d
<popey> katnip: please take non-support discussion elsewhere
<Roden> I think it jumps back up to 80% after sleep because I have a 1-minute sleep.
<Roden> I'm on 16.04
<Rabbitnightmare> why doesnt drag and drop work
<meow14> popey, you are being offtopic too
<popey> Roden: what make/model of laptop?
<katnip> popep is there a offtopic channel, used to be
<popey> katnip: yes #ubuntu-offtopic
<techsynt> anyone
<Rabbitnightmare> you guys basically rape gnome into this thing but dont even do it right
<techsynt> help
<Rabbitnightmare> just stop trying
<Rabbitnightmare> nobody wants this
<popey> techsynt: i don't think most people use putty on linux, so it's not a common question
<techsynt> popey: Is here any channel where I can get the answer or helP ?
<popey> techsynt: here, or askubuntu, but be patient, as I said, not many people use putty
<techsynt> popey: I have deadline)
<popey> techsynt: we're volunteers. If you want instant support, you probably need to pay someone.
<DiecastMessiah> yeah plus atm it normally pretty slow around this time
<popey> Yeah, those pesky americans haven't woken up yet :)
<DiecastMessiah> but in another hour or so there are alot of people around
<techsynt> popey: I rather will watch WTF parrot
<techsynt> or lets say it's my reaction to ur answer )
<krytarik> He isn't wrong..
<zetheroo> I am looking for a command/script which can tell you when was the last time updates were installed - not just when was the last time 'apt upgrade' was executed.
<DiecastMessiah> zetheroo: there are logs 'gedit /var/log/apt/term.log'
<popey> zetheroo: you can look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<DiecastMessiah> use popey that seems right.. mine maybe out of date
<DiecastMessiah> actually both seem to work just tried
<katnip> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-ubuntu-kernel-update-with-compiler-based-retpoline-mitigation-519909.shtml
<techsynt> i have 2 eth in one PC, but when i'm trying to configure second eth it shows: did not find UUID
<zetheroo> DiecastMessiah, popey, great - both of those seems to be what I am looking for. They don't alter with 'apt update' or 'apt upgrade'
<DiecastMessiah> zetheroo: glad i could help
<Industrial> Hi.
<EriC^^> hello
<Industrial> WHen I start my computer (16.04), before logging in I can not connect to a WIFI network
<Industrial> Why is there an indicator there to choose the network
<Industrial> if all it does is popup saying "insufficient privileges"
<Industrial> ?
<mst89> thats kind of funny :)
<Industrial> 2) When I log out of Unity back into LightDM, when I log into Xmonad (window manager), there is no WIFI connection.
<Industrial> There is no way to choose it in xmonad.
<Industrial> So I need a WIFI connection first, and a login after that.
<Industrial> Or just the wifi to stay at whatever I put it at inside Unity (or LightDM)
<Roland> hi. does anybody know why libreoffice crashes on ubuntu 17.10?
<Roland> the system is updated, and libreoffice calc crashes anytime i try to press save.
<TJ-> Industrial: did you configure the network connection in Network manager as "All users may connect" and "automatically connect" ?
<Industrial> Oh. You have to config that per network. I thought it would just take a configured network and just connect to one whenever possible when WIFI is ON :)
<Industrial> like a phone :P
<Industrial> alright then
<Industrial> thanks
<TJ-> zetheroo: there's a simpler way to determine last upgrade install: "ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<ioria> Roland, try to start it from terminal
<Roland> ioria, no luck, tells me "application error" doesnt offer to send bug report
<DiecastMessiah> TJ-: thanks that awesome.. just was looking at that file.. didn't think it would have all the info/details on each package that installed.. writing that down for sure :)
<ioria> Roland, libreoffice --calc
<TJ-> DiecastMessiah: dpkg is responsible for all package installs
<TJ-> DiecastMessiah: apt's job is to handle debian repositiories and fetch packages - it passed them to dpkg for installtion
<TJ-> DiecastMessiah: additionally, apt ensures all dependencies are met
<DiecastMessiah> oh i know just meant that i open the status file and it give alot of details on each package
<Roland> ioria, libreoffice --calc // Warning: failed to read path from javaldx // Couldn't open /usr/share/kde4/config/kdebug.areas // Application Error
<Vic2> @TJ- Anyway to determine if it is a root file-system issue and fix it? or would a reinstall be called for?
<Roland> ioria, this is on ubuntu 17.10, LibreOffice 5.4.5.1 40m0(Build:1)
<ioria> Roland, no idea,  let's try to disable java :  Tools -> Options -> Advanced
<TJ-> Vic2: first confirm it /is/ a root-fs issue. "mount | grep '/ ' and check it shows "rw" not "ro" in the options - if it is ro it's Read Only so you probably need to reboot and let the file-system check do a repair
<Roland> ioria, did that, doesnt change anything
<purplepod> I'm unable to install the VLC snap. I get an error, with a bunch of snapcraft.io URL data I'm leaving out of the paste: error: cannot install "vlc": Get
<purplepod>        net/http: request canceled (Client.Timeout exceeded while awaiting headers)
<purplepod> is it just broken right now?
<TJ-> Roland : try this: "strace -f -o /tmp/libreoffice.log libreoffice --calc" and then after it crashes we can look at the log file for clues
<ioria> Roland, clean the cache
<Vic2> @TJ-  compaq@HP-Compaq-8000:~$ mount | grep '/ '
<Vic2> /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ioria> Roland, ~/.config and in  ~/.cache
<TJ-> Vic2: hmmm, OK, so not the root-fs
<Crusher>  you may need to install the BOSS::Config module <-- WLS/Umbuntu.... what do I run?
<Vic2> @TJ- when I went to install pastebinit I got a lot of errors ... sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/compaq/4: No such file or directory
<Vic2> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Vic2> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<Vic2> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Crusher> perl module
<TJ-> Vic2: ouch! do you have a separate /var/ file-system configured?
<Vic2> @TJ- I have / on one partition and /home is on another ...
<TJ-> Vic2: "mount | grep var" or "grep var /etc/fstab"
<TJ-> Vic2: otherwise, it looks like parts of the file-system have been damaged or destroyed
<TJ-> Vic2: When was the last time the PC was rebooted?
<Vic2> @TJ- the last two commands returned nothing.  it was rebooted yesterday.
<TJ-> Vic2: I'm not sure whether to suggest another reboot - if it's gone bad it might not return in a state you can easily recover from. Do you have an alternate PC to connect to IRC with if that happens?
<Vic2> I can get one ready ... but not atm.  On another path ... would a complete reinstall potentially be helpful?
<TJ-> Vic2: it depends... the disk could be failing.
<TJ-> Vic2: check /var/log/kern.log in case there's indications of I/O errors with the disk(s)
<Vic2> TJ yeah that was my next question ... any potential way to check?
<Roland> TJ-: , ioria: looks like the problem is libreoffice-kde package, libreoffice-gtk works fine
<ioria> Roland,  kde problem , then
<Vic2> @TJ I did a tail of that log file but I have no idea what I am looking at ... other than when I plugged my phone in yesterday (it was not recognized as it usually is) I have no idea what that output is saying. :(
<Vic2> @TJ how can I look at more than the last 20 lines easily?
<TJ-> Vic2: "tail -n 20 /var/log/kern.log"
<TJ-> Vic2: the fact /var/log/ exists is a better sign, after those other reports
<Vic2> Oh, this ... Feb 22 07:42:56 HP-Compaq-8000 kernel: [149742.837529] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_search_dir:1291: inode #136579: block 533769: comm updatedb.mlocat: bad entry in directory: inode out of bounds - offset=500(500), inode=1073878428, rec_len=12, name_len=3
<TJ-> Vic2: that doesn't sound good. The file system needs checking/repairing, and as it's the root FS that requires a reboot. Try "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> LibreOffice 6 on 16.04: /join #virtualbox
<deadrom> line meeeerge! :D nvm that
<deadrom> in 16.04 LTS how do I dd xorg options when running nvidia drivers so I don't mess with nvidia or system upgrades?
<deadrom> I need "AllowIndirectGLXProtocol" in, but old tinke me feels hacking it into xorg.conf might not be the way in 2018?
<Vic2> @TJ- Set up IRC on another machine but cannot get in this room ... due to nick-serv users only???? how long will that be in force?
<ikonia> Vic2: freenode channels are currently being spammed by unregistered users
<ikonia> Vic2: the registration requirement will be removed once people are confident the spamming has stopped
<Vic2> So it could be minutes, hours, or even days ...
<jink> imho, +r should be the default for all channels.
<TJ-> Vic2: ioria I *think* if you change your nickname now you can stay in the channel and log-in with the other client and use the current registered nickname
<TJ-> bhah! ^^ ikonia ^^
<bodom> Hi there! What's the btrfs status in ubuntu LTS?
<Vic2--> * #ubuntu :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services ---------- even though I am
<Vic2--> -NickServ- You are now identified for Vic2.
<Vic2--> sigh.
<C_MF> Hello all. Im looking for some info regarding AMD drivers. What is the best place to find that sort of information? Thanks
<leftyfb> Vic2--: you might try #freenode. This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<Vic2--> sigh, have to get support to stay in a support channel ... smh
<mjayk> C_MF, either google or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD I suppose
<C_MF> Well my issue is that i installed drivers and now my web browser keeps crashing. LOl
<leftyfb> Vic2--: Do you go to a Ford dealership when you need help with a toll booth?
<leftyfb> Vic2--: There are support channels for specific topics. Your topic has to do with freenode services. Not ubuntu.
<C_MF> You should be able to type /join #freenode I think
<C_MF> This is literally my first time... lol
<C_MF> Out of time! On to differential equations! Thanks again! :)
<Industrial> Hi. My user has ID 1001.
<Industrial> Can I change that to 1000 ?
<deadrom> Industrial, well, you *can*, in theory, but why?
<Industrial> Docker containers using the UUID 1000
<Industrial> working for all my other team members
<Industrial> The containers are creating files in host mounted volumes
<Industrial> with the UUID 1000
<Industrial> resulting in permission errors because mine is not 1000 but 1001
<Industrial> So putting my user at 1000 is the best solution :-)
<deadrom> Industrial, you would need to change the ID in /etc/passwd, /etc/group, and modify each and every file that belongs to that use to reflect the new id. I might be forgetting a thing or two. bottom line: I'd not do it without a full disk backup
<deadrom> Industrial, sounds more like Docker should have asked the system if the ID is available and go for the next one that is, right..? not a Docker expert, but I'd rather adapt Docker there.
<Vic2> @TJ- It came back up after reboot.  Seemingly with many less issues.  TY.
<Industrial> deadrom: eh, I want to continue developing. having my own system be equal to all others is preferrable. WHy is my userid not 1000 to begin with? Isn't it always 1000 for the first created user?
<deadrom> if new shoes don't fit I don't saw off my toes, I alter the shoes. persistent solution, les painful
<deadrom> Industrial, cant answer that one really. here on my 16.04 actually I am uid 1000
<Industrial> ok
<DiecastMessiah> please remind me what # root user id is again..
<Industrial> 0
<DiecastMessiah> ty
<fx250> I want to temporarily add like 15 seconds to linux system boot time so I can see if usplash works, but it boots too quickly on a test machine.  Is there a way I can configure Ubuntu to sleep for 15 seconds before X login appears?
<AmericanBlend> fx250, grub timeout
<Dawidek> guys how do I move / partition from one disk to another?
<AmericanBlend> that's a simple question about a complex task
<Dawidek> I have /dev/sdb1 - ext4 file system, mount point "/", flags "boot" and /dev/sdb2, filesystem extended consist of /dev/sdb5 for swap and /dev/sdb6 ext4 for /home
<Dawidek> I want to move /dev/sdb1 boot partition to new disk
<AmericanBlend> just create partitions, rsync the data, adjust configs, installk bootloader, done
<Dawidek> k, so there is no simpler way like just moving partition from one disk to other using tool like gparted
<fx250> AmericanBlend, Thanks.  I set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=120 (2 minutes) and I see black screen for 120 seconds (2 minutes), but then the usplash image does appear for a second before X starts.  I tried 20 seconds at first, same effect, but I wanted to try longer to better understand how the screen-to-black, where it comes from
<z3bra> hello
<z3bra> I'm currently installing ubuntu 16.04 on a machine, but the RAID card is not supported
<z3bra> It looks like the HWE kernel would bring that support, but I'm not sure how to get the HWE kernel during the install process
<z3bra> Il looks like the livecd is really barebone, so I don't have many options
<z3bra> I tried using apt-install, but I can't reach internet because my network require the use of VLANs, and I could'nt configure it (looks like there is no support for VLANs on the livecd either)
<z3bra> any hint?
<nacc> z3bra: apt-install or `apt install` ?
<nacc> z3bra: also, if you use the 16.04.3 live usb, the hwe kernel is an option presented at the first menu (iirc) and is installed by default
<BSaboia> is it easy to run a live ubuntu on a mac?
<BSaboia> I am downloading 16.04 LTS
<BSaboia> I tried slax, but it did not work. the USB stick was not present on the boot list
<Gargravarr> BSaboia: depends how old the Mac is. some only work properly when booted from CD
<z3bra> nacc apt-install
<Gargravarr> ran into issues booting my old MBP into Mint
<z3bra> (apt or apt-get is not available at the command line)
<nacc> z3bra: oh from the installer environment?
<BSaboia> Gargravarr, this mac is not that old
<BSaboia> 2 years, I'd say
<Gargravarr> not tried on more modern hardware, so probably can't help you, sorry
<mumixam> anyone know why ssh would be slow ONLY when using tty?
<Gargravarr> anyway, hi all, wonder if someone can give me some pointers. i've got a fleet of Dell XPSen running Xenial that, on certain kernels, fail to boot
<Gargravarr> boot screens do one of a number of things: 1. FDE password screen doesn't work at all 2. password accepted, but the Ubuntu booting animation freezes 3. screen is just black
<mumixam> z3bra: before you start the install process select HWE?
<z3bra> I'll try that
<mumixam> if the system is already installed just update the kernel
<Gargravarr> in all cases, i can't find anything in the logs, implying the rootfs isn't being mounted in the background, but without logs i cannot figure out what's going on
<mumixam> Gargravarr: hardware is the same as other machines without issues?
<Gargravarr> mumixam: for the most part, yes
<mumixam> have you tried memtest86+?
<z3bra> I'm using the 16.04.1 iso now which doesn't have this option
<Gargravarr> might as well
<mumixam> z3bra: i thought i seen it in there
<nacc> z3bra: 16.04.1
<nacc> z3bra: you want 16.04..3
<mumixam> if not just do a normal install then upgrade the kernel unless you need the raid card for rootfs
<nacc> *.3
<z3bra> yeah I'm downloading it
<nacc> z3bra: 16.04.1 is the same as 16.04 kernel wise
<nacc> no hwe there
<nacc> z3bra: so it wouldn't present you with a hwe option, afaict
<thinky> hello
<thinky> how can i add this ppa in ubuntu ` https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:ailin_nemui:irssi-test;package=irssi
<thinky> ?
<thinky> i try to add in software & ubuntu but +add source button doesnt get active
<Kon-> That isn't a PPA
<thinky> so where can i find ppa for irssi?
<thinky> i want to install latest version but sudo apt update doesnt bring latest irssi
<sere> Question: I have this small backup script for tar i can get running but the --excludes are not working.. anyone help would be grately appreciated
<sere> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DrcCnqMsrC/
<Ool> https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:ailin_nemui:irssi-test;package=irssi
<Ool> thinky: everything is clear on this page
<IntelCore> Sometimes grub returns to menu after enter before i hit enter again, then it will boot.
<IntelCore> yesterday it worked fine, then updated system.. now it doing it again
<IntelCore> 145.3mb to download, more updates
<nacc> thinky: why do you want the latest irssi?
<nacc> thinky: did you try the instructions on that page?
<thinky> yes
<thinky> i did
<thinky> but it is giving W and E now : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZDBJnjZWGR/
<nacc> thinky: ok, read the manpage it refers to if you don't care about security for your system :)
<thinky> i care !
<thinky> so it was bad idea adding that sourcE? O.o
<IntelCore> libreoffice updated
<Kon-> Not unless you think OpenSUSE hosts malware
<IntelCore> is there a signed linux image - 116 ?
<Kon-> "why do you want the latest version?" is a ridiculous question for software that is used daily
<IntelCore>  < just want updated, and works
<nacc> Kon-: no it's not
<nacc> Kon-: ubuntu supports irssi in 16.04 as shipped in 16.04
<nacc> Kon-: if you want a newer version, do you have a reason?
<Kon-> Bug fixes, new features
<nacc> Kon-: bug fixes, if filed in Ubuntu, are backported
<nacc> Kon-: and specific new features was the point
<nacc> most users do this and then say "i want the latest" without a why.
<nacc> without realizing they are explicitly trusting the PPA owners
<thinky> ok done
<ycyclist> Is 12.04 still supported?  I just got ahold of a 12.04.5 iso.
<Kon-> nacc, If the PPA is maintained by the developers of the software, and the software is well-known and included in the distro repo, it's unlikely that an official release will include malware
<nacc> ycyclist: esm only (canonical paid support)
<nacc> Kon-: lots of ifs.
<Kon-> Do you have any reason to suggest the latest version of irssi is unsafe?
<IntelCore> 12.04 lts is until 2019
<sere> Question: I have this small backup script for tar i can get running but the --excludes are not working.. anyone help would be grately appreciated
<sere> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DrcCnqMsrC/
<nacc> IntelCore: no, it was until 2017
<nacc> IntelCore: 5 years
<nacc> IntelCore: you can pay Canonical for more support
<nacc> Kon-: red herring; my point was simply you don't always need the 'latest' and you certainly don't need to add 3rd party repositories just so you can get 'latest'
<IntelCore> yea.. i'm on tha page tells support end of life
<IntelCore> thanks nacc
<Kon-> I agree nacc, but I think it gives end-users the wrong idea when they point to officially maintained repos (hosted by OpenSUSE, no less) and told that it may compromise system security
<nacc> Kon-: 'officially' by whom? this is the ubuntu support channel.
<donofrio> how do I get pastebinit to keep color and formatting when submitting pastes
<IntelCore>  12.04.5 ended april 28 2017
<nacc> donofrio: maybe one of the other settings (rather than plain text)?
<nacc> donofrio: not sure how pastebinit posts it and if its aware of those options yet
<donofrio> nacc, it tries but don't think that is the way - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rscVzcH5x8/
<nacc> donofrio: that was telling it what mode?
<qswz> for the life of me, I was never able to make a imwheel.sh script run on statup (I stried the multiple autostart ways)
<donofrio> nacc that was screenfetch -p
<giaco> Hello
<qswz> scrot -s
<nacc> donofrio: i understand, but was it pasted 'as' plaintext?
<giaco> Hello! I've a problem with openssh -A agent forwarding. Not sure if this is a problem related to openssh or ubuntu, but what happens is that after the connection the SSH_AUTH_SOCK variable points to a non-existing file/socket in /tmp. Do you have any idea on what's happening here?
<nacc> donofrio: i think pastebinit may have a conf file too
<donofrio> not that I know of I just did "screenfetch | pastebinit" http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qK2cF9zdcb/
<nacc> donofrio: right, that's not what i was suggesting :)
<ycyclist> Thank you nacc.
<nacc> ycyclist: yw
<raub> Can anyone recommend a vpn client that plays nice with a cisco vpn server?
<IntelCore> grub not ubuntu?
<IntelCore> nacc, why grub return before the menu boots ubuntu?
<nacc> IntelCore: sorry?
<IntelCore> Nacc, grub2 menu.. I use grub.  Hit enter to load ubuntu. But then, comes back to same grub menu
<IntelCore> nacc, you think it is this...?
<IntelCore> nacc, " recordfail' is not 1 for the first boot and is equal to 1 on the reboot .."
<IntelCore> nacc, Also, my battery is empty..needs replace.
<IntelCore> not using laptop batt now, plugged in socket
<roger23894832> hi i need to modify a open source program .. very small modification i need the program to include a custom http header .. paying 0.25btc ... private message me thanks
<IntelCore> hmm.. started with the - 112 img.. and sometimes the menu loads straight away, other times has these restart
<TJ-> roger23894832: you could run a proxy in front of it like squid that adds the HTTP header
<nacc> roger23894832: totally offtopic for this channel.
<nacc> IntelCore: does it ever work (if it fails once)?
<giaco> nevermind, solved on my own
<donofrio> nacc, what I'm asking is does anyone know how to maintain formatting and control codes but not display them in rawtext from screenfetch?
<nacc> donofrio: so you want an online terminal emulator?
<IntelCore> nacc, yes. like it failed day before, but not yesterday, but today it did.
<nacc> IntelCore: ok, and when it fails, does it work the ... second time, say?
<nacc> IntelCore: or does it fail until you reboot, etc
<donofrio> nacc no not that just wanting the pastebinit to make a proper formatted posting...seems to leave escape codes uncoverted into color on pasteainit site
<nacc> donofrio: you're not listening? pastebinit is pasting plain text
<nacc> donofrio: plain text does not have 'color'
<IntelCore> nacc, I see it boot after hit enter for 2nd time
<nacc> IntelCore: hrm
<nacc> IntelCore: i thought grub had an error log or something
<nacc> IntelCore: but i really don't know
<donofrio> nacc, uh ok so besides taking a screengrab is there a way to get the text to retain formatting on pastebinit?
<IntelCore> ty nacc
<nacc> donofrio: as i said, try manually entering it with the other possible formatting options
<IntelCore> nacc, it a 00_header thing?  at, maketimeout () set timeout=10 in that script?
<nacc> IntelCore: i don't know
<IntelCore> nacc, yes. I dunno either. hmm, lookin logs, ty
<LazyBones_> lo all
<gordonjcp> LazyBones_: evening
<LazyBones_> had some issues with lubuntu - dns not working, just testing everything works fine..
<LazyBones_> :)
<LazyBones_> k, ciao..
<IntelCore> Grub_cmdline_linux= ""  - I am not going to change it
<IntelCore> reboot repair, BRB
<IntelCore> no prob that time
<IntelCore> that time was restart to install updates
<IntelCore> updates i had waiting
<TJ-> IntelCore: does it only happen on a cold-boot? from a hard power-off state?
<IntelCore> so.. I think to watch what it (grub2) is doing more closely now.
<IntelCore> IDK, TJ- it may be
<IntelCore> It may, yes.. it was today.. plug in socket, boot/return, then entered and it did
<IntelCore> and, it did restart fine enough
<IntelCore> as expected
<jair> hello all
<IntelCore> going to turn off this, so it shows text.
<IntelCore> just have to watch what it doing closely
<IntelCore> TY for helps, ya'll. Have a nice ubuntu day
<qswz> what's the simplest way to start a script at session opening?
<qswz> well, won't work, because I've disabled password for initial session opening
<jair> the server with the memory leak issue is about to crash and I have the following screenshot: https://ibb.co/dmrfvx
<Gargravarr> mumixam: memtest passed 100%, all 16GB
<jair> any tip on what I can run to identify which process is taking the memory and not releasing it
<aleksander> so guys i wonder, is it possible to have fully portable browser on linux, that doesn't leave any trace?
<jair> hello all this is a bug memory regression issue of 17.10 in the Dell R440 > https://ibb.co/dmrfvx
<Gargravarr> jair: isn't htop telling you what you need to know?
<jair> before the server crash I have been looking for softwares to identify the memory leak
<jair> I ran memtest and got the copy of the output
<jair> Gargravarr: did you have a look at the screenshot?
<Gargravarr> that would have been my suggestion, to look at htop and check processes and threads for high memory use
<jair> Gargravarr: it is showing no processes using the memory
<jair> Gargravarr: htop is showing that everything is working fine
<jair> Gargravarr: that is the issue
<nacc> jair: `cat /proc/meminfo` in a pastebin
<jair> OK
<jair> thanks nacc checking
<nacc> jair: also, are you possibly using any tmpfs or something?
<Gargravarr> i see. iirc, the colour of the RAM gauge in htop means something, i can't remember what
<Gargravarr> yes, green = actively used, blue = buffer, yellow = cache
<jair> nacc: nah, this is just a iptables router
<Gargravarr> the OS seems to be caching too agressively and not releasing it
<Gargravarr> if you run 'free -m' you'll probably see most of the RAM use is in cache
<jair> nacc: here > http://paste.debian.net/1011521
<nacc> jair: appears to be all in use by THP
<nacc> jair: which, if too aggressive, can be harder to break up and swap out under memory pressure, iirc
<nacc> jair: did you by any chance set to THP to always?
<jair> Gargravarr: > http://paste.debian.net/1011524/
<pinnerup> Does anyone know of a program for Ubuntu or Linux in general that shows which installed fonts support a given unicode range? Like if I want to find out which of my installed fonts support, say, Phoenician?
<jair> nacc: what is that?
<jair> nacc: THP
<nacc> jair: Transparent Huge Pages
<nacc> jair: the DirectMap bit at the bottom
<Gargravarr> jair: okay, fair enough
<Gargravarr> i'm wrong, ignore me :)
<nacc> jair: what OS / kernel is this?
<jair> ubuntu 17.10
<jair> kernel -32
<nacc> jair: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42525327/what-are-side-effects-cons-of-disabling-transparent-huge-pagesthp/42540006 has some interesting tidbits
<nacc> jair: i'd try disabling THP and see if it fixes your issue
<Anticom> Hi all. a friend of mine (a little elderly) hasn't installed updates in a while
<nacc> jair: the default is madvise, but if your software is madvise heavy, you can get into weird isseus
<Anticom> he's got some weird chinese sources when i do `sudo apt update`
<jair> nacc: you can see this > https://ibb.co/dmrfvx
<Anticom> is this something i've got to worry about?
<nacc> jair: yes, you already sent that to me
<jair> nacc: how can I disable THP
<nacc> jair: cat /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled
<nacc> jair: read the link?
<jair> nacc: no yet
<jair> checking I am trying to see if I can save the server from crash
<nacc> jair: and then you would change your grub default to pass transparent_hugepage=never
<Anticom> also when i try to upgrade, i get "the package linux-headers-4.4.0-81-generic needs to be installd again but there's no archive for that"
<Anticom> (loosely translated)
<nacc> Anticom: that kernel is ancient
<Anticom> nacc: i know but why isn't it in the repos anymore?
<nacc> Anticom: if you know what you are doing, remove it, and then install the updates
<Anticom> like how am i supposed to upgrade now
<Gargravarr> Anticom: that's the reason, it's ancient
<jair> nacc: http://paste.debian.net/1011527
<Gargravarr> you should be able to upgrade to a newer 4.4 kernel without APT stopping you, current is -116
<nacc> Gargravarr: not if there is a broken package already
<Anticom> Gargravarr: how exactly would i do that? apt remove -f the old one and then?
<nacc> Anticom: it's hard to know what's wrong, immediately, but the package is definitely still in the archive
<nacc> jair: right, so set that to never, as per the link
<Gargravarr> possibly to do with these suspicious sources
<nacc> jair: i don't believe it will free the thp, but i'm not sure
<z3bra> ok so my fix will only be avail on 16.04.4, so I guess I need to wait... Thanks everyone for your help
<jair> nacc: you mean I can try now and see if it saves the server?
<Gargravarr> Anticom: save the Chinese source deb string somewhere for later analysis and put archive.ubuntu.com in its place
<Anticom> Gargravarr: https://imagebin.ca/v/3sbmC0C3HPJt
<Anticom> Sorry, it's german
<Gargravarr> Anticom: s'ok, i can read some German
<avi_IRC> how to add curl as c++ header file? curl exists but compiler is unable to find. Ubuntu 16.04
<Gargravarr> interesting, good to see internationalisation is working well
<Anticom> hm so tl;dr; he's running xenial (according to lsb_release) however in /etc/apt/sources.list everything is on zesty
<jair> nacc: I changed it > http://paste.debian.net/1011530 but the memory is still increasing
<Gargravarr> avi_IRC: libcurl4-gentls-dev
<Gargravarr> *gnutls
<jair> nacc: does this will take effect after the reboot of the crash?
<jair> nacc: perhaps?
<Gargravarr> Anticom: hmm, that'd work for doing a dist-upgrade (maybe he agreed sometime in the past but cancelled out of it once it reset the sources)
<Anticom> Gargravarr:  i just modified all entries to be xenial
<Anticom> that shouldn't be an issue right?
<OerHeks> Anticom, also precise sources??
<Anticom> OerHeks: yep, one of them
<Gargravarr> Anticom: correct, it'll all come back into line now
<jair> nacc: I wonder if there is some command that can make the memory go back to zero something like for swap swapoff -a or something like that :(
<OerHeks> really a mess there, not likely a virus/walware, but randomly added sources
<Gargravarr> especially for an older gent who may not 100% understand what he's clicking on...
<jair> nacc: > here more details > http://paste.debian.net/1011531
<Anticom> OerHeks: he also had some maleware on his firefox. dunno whether i got rid of it completely
<Anticom> but yes, this machine is a wrek :D
<Gargravarr> maybe more sensible to back up and nuke from orbit?
<OerHeks> Anticom, time to do a fresh install,, he'll be back online in 30 minutes
<jjvvx> to update only one package I just do `# apt-get install package` right?
<Gargravarr> jjvvx: yep
<OerHeks> jjvvx, no, install does something different
<OerHeks> and why update just one package, it might break dependencies...
<jjvvx> OerHeks: because it's the only package that I need updated atm
<nacc> jair: tbh, i'd just reboot it and see if the memory doesn't leak
<jjvvx> also it updated some other dependencies anyway so the latter statement seems to be false
<Anticom> Running the upgrade now. Thanks for the help guys
<Gargravarr> just to clarify, it's not the advisable way to do it, sure, but it does work
 * Gargravarr has used it in the past when on a slow connection but needs an important update
<mead> once you install Samba, how do you configure it to join a specific workgroup?
<jair> nacc: I will see if after the crash the memory leaks again
<jair> it is going to crash soon
<jjvvx> Gargravarr: yeah my router's AC adapter decided to die on me so I'm tethered to my phone rn
<jjvvx> I just needed that one update and I'm on a limited data plan so
<Mathisen> mead, edit your smb.conf
<mead> where is it located by default?
<Mathisen> > /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mead> once you change the config, do you need to so something to activate the new config?
<Mathisen> restart samba service
<mead> what is the cli to do that?
<Mathisen> you know, you can look upp some basic info yourself...
<Mathisen> sudo service smbd restart
<OerHeks> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<OerHeks> without knowing howto handle samba, i wonder what you added/changed to the conf
<mead> OerHeks: changed the workgroup
<debouncer> hi, I encountered with login loop problem in 17.10 version with nvidia gtx970 graphic card.
<debouncer> can anyone help me? thanks
<debouncer> Btw it is not only working with gnome. For now, it works fine in unity
<debouncer> isnt that odd?
<Mathisen> a little yes, what nvidia drivers are you using
<debouncer> Mathisen, 390.25
<debouncer> open source one
<xXkIlLeRbOiXx> now you must die
<spec2> Hi, for a week or so now I've been suffering from what I've been assuming has been buggy video drivers, brought on by an apt upgrade. I've tried different drivers and different ubuntu versions, but get the same result. Nothing appears on the screen smoothly anymore. Nothing can be dragged around the screen without it being horribly jumpy. Mplayer no longer works well. The strange thing is that when i boot from a live cd (installation cd), it seems to work fi
<Mathisen> debouncer, ok you need to share logs with error message to know more.
<debouncer> Mathisen which ones?
<Mathisen> start with syslog
<OerHeks> so standard nouveau works, what videocard is that, exactly? lspci | grep VGA # would tell
<memphisto> hi
<memphisto> having issues with openconnect
<memphisto> username:fgets (stdin): Resource temporarily unavailable
<memphisto> using it in a script with --passwd-on-stdin option
<FrameFever> I want to to sudo apt-get update
<FrameFever> but I am getting: "Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default."
<FrameFever> ubunut 17.10 x64
<FrameFever> what is wrong?
<FrameFever> fresh install
<Kingbonj> FrameFever: Add --allow-unauthenticated
<FrameFever> Kingbonj: where? at the end?
<nacc> FrameFever: wait, what repo are you using?
<nacc> FrameFever: what mirror, i mean (pastebin the output from `apt-get update`)
<nacc> Kingbonj: without context, that doesn't seem like great advice
<Kingbonj> Yes, but remember the security is there for your protection
<Kingbonj> Nacc: quite ^
<FrameFever> I cannot copy paste because of vmware
<FrameFever> https://imgur.com/a/FyN9a
<nacc> !pastebinit | FrameFever
<ubottu> FrameFever: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<FrameFever> like I said, I cannot copy paste
<nacc> FrameFever: why do you have the cdrom still configured?
<nacc> FrameFever: just remove it from your sources.list
<FrameFever> don't know
<nacc> FrameFever: ... pastebinit is a cli tool
<FrameFever> just fresh installed
<nacc> FrameFever: vmware is irrelevant, if you ahve network
<OerHeks> disable cdrom in sources
<nacc> FrameFever: yeah, disable that entry and it's fine
<FrameFever> nacc: I removed the CD from from VMware settings
<FrameFever> but the problem is still there
<teward> FrameFever: erm, removing the CD from the VM settings is only half the battle
<teward> you need to go into /etc/sources.list and comment out any cdrom entries
<OerHeks> disable cdrom in sources ..
<nacc> FrameFever: right, not what i was suggesting
<FrameFever> teward: there i no file called like that
<nacc> FrameFever: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mead> trying to connect to the existing smb workgroup...  "failed to retrieve share list from server: Invalid argument"
<FrameFever> nacc: now it works
<FrameFever> is this a bug in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> mead, problem #5 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<OerHeks> Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" error message when trying to browse your network, this may be related to Windows "Event ID 2011".
<OerHeks> Please see the fix noted here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/177078
<teward> FrameFever: i mistyped the path, my apologies.
<nacc> FrameFever: no
<OerHeks> FrameFever, it is proper behaviour of vmware, it does what you tell it to
<OerHeks> you made your own custom vm, proisioning with existing vmś  would not require those steps
<FrameFever> I enter following cmd in my console:
<FrameFever> url -sSL http://www.cmake.org/files/v3.10/cmake-3.10.2-Linux-x86_64.tar.gz | sudo tar -xzC /opt
<FrameFever> but nothing happens
<FrameFever> I get also the shell not back
<FrameFever> have to cancel with Strg+c
<Frank_> I'm back for more...still hoping to fix this no sound through speaker problem in 16.04.3
<deadrom> hi
<Frank_> hi
<OerHeks> url or curl
<Frank_> url for what
<OerHeks> FrameFever, we use the standard build-essentials, why do you *need* that cmake version ?
<mead> OerHeks: #5 can't be the issue, and I don't have norton running on windows box with the file share
<lucka> Hi There
<lucka> I would very like to install intel drivers on my newly xubuntu 17.10 install... what package should I install?
<ioria> why ?
<lucka> Why I would like to install intel graphics card drivers?
<ioria> yep
<lucka> So I would experience better 2d/3d rendering
<lucka> I own following integrated graphics card: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)
<ioria> mind if you ask what  the issue  is ?
<lucka> ioria: don't have any issues currently...
<lucka> would just wanna have the latest drivers that's all
<craigbass76> Where do phones mount up when you plug them in via usb? I can find them in the file browser, but now sure where to look in a command line -- I don't see anything mounted up that looks likely
<OerHeks> intel is standard in the kernel now, maybe that new 5500 needs a kernel line;  i915.alpha_support=1
<ioria> lucka, what kernel in use, please ?
<Frank_> i can't even get the speakers to work
<lucka> ioria: 4.13.0-36-generic
<OerHeks> craigbass76, i would asume /media/
<ioria> lucka, you should be fine ... but i cannot recommend  the intel-installer, sy
<lucka> OerHeks: so I put this in which file? don't know what boot manager xubuntu uses by default
<craigbass76> OerHeks: Nope
<lucka> Another thing is... how can I disable touchpad while typing?
<lucka> I keep pressing it with my side of a left thumb and it's messing my workflow :p
<lucka> Ah I found it in the settings
<craigbass76> OerHeks: Ahh, I didn't go deep enough. /run/user/myUID/gvfs/mtpblahblah
<lucka> This is awesome
<OerHeks> interesting discussion on Intel dri2/dri3 https://community.ubuntu.com/t/enable-dri3-by-default-in-18-04/1253/8
<lucka> ioria: Also I am experiencing teardropin while scrolling with firefox
<ioria> lucka, define 'teardropin' ?
<kenrin> What compoistor are you using
<kenrin> compton is pretty popular for xfce
<lucka> ioria: nah, I guess I thought mistakenly...
<ioria> ok
<YADW1> Hello! I'm trying to get some fonts to work on libreoffice, I tried almost every way to install them but never succeeded. I'm on Ubuntu 17.10
<grumble2> Hi, I have a laptop running ubuntu 17.10 (with wayland). Before 17.10, I used to be able to automatically change the screen resolution in shell scripts with "xrandr", however that no longer works.  I'm for a way to change the screen resolution from a shell script that works on 17.10. Can anyone help me?
<YADW1> Some time ago, I edited /etc/fonts/fonts.conf to include a /WINDOWS/Fonts folder on another partition, which worked until yesterday
<YADW1> Now any software other than LibreOffice suite can see and use those fonts. I tried reinstalling the whole suite, deleting any .conf file related to it, even runned a dkpg-reconfigure
<YADW1> Nothing at all. I'm getting desperate, can anyone give me a hand?
<kenrin> Did your fonts have the pfb and afm ?
<YADW1> Sorry, I guess I don't know.
<ducasse> grumble2: there's no way to do that with wayland. by design the desktop should handle that.
<YADW1> @kenrin , what exactly do you mean by *having* pfb and afm?
<grumble2> ducasse: can I tell the desktop to do it? some weird dbus call? tried digging around but haven't found anything so far
<craigbass76> YADW1: Did you try sticking them in /home/you/.fonts/ ?
<YADW1> Yup, tried that too.
<lucka> ioria: but when I am watching a movie in VLC I defenatelly see tear drops like picture is tearing (having intel graphic card) how can I fix this?
<ducasse> grumble2: afaik it's not even implemted in gnome at all yet, so no.
<ioria> lucka, try another player, please... mpv is good
<kenrin> Well if  you are using type 1,  they dropped support for that last year: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/LibreOffice-drops-Type-1-font-support
<grumble2> well i can change the resolution in that settings dialog, hmm
<YADW1> It's a LibreOffice specific issue I suppose.
<craigbass76> Where'd you get the fonts YADW1 ? Wondering if I can duplicate it here
<ioria> grumble2, you can do it editing the kernel boot line,  but never tried
<lucka> ioria: installing and will report how it goes
<ioria> ok
<driveaway> i need help with my att 5268 wifi firmware its causing problems with my ubuntu 14.04 eth0 connections
<YADW1> They were the fonts I had in another partition, from a Windows XP installation
<lucka> I did tick the installation of media formats during the installation so codecs "should" be installed
<ducasse> grumble2: ok, i don't use gnome myself, so i really don't know. you could try asking the gnome people, i expect most of them are on oftc.
<driveaway> i need help with my att 5268 wifi firmware its causing problems with my ubuntu 14.04 eth0 connections
<driveaway> help please
<lucka> ioria: unfortunatelly tear dropping present in MPV too
<ioria> lucka, i suggest  ubuntu-restricted-extras as well then reboot
<grumble2> ioria: well, i'm doing it from bash scripts because I want to change it at run-time: For example, when starting netflix i want to set the external monitor resolution, and restore the old resolution when closing it
<lucka> ioria: what is the repository filename path agan?
<TJ-> grumble2: might be better just switching to the X session
<nikos_> hello can anyone help me with nagios ?
<ioria> grumble2, not with wayland, afaik
<ioria> lucka, it's a package, not a repo :  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lucka> ioria, ah ok :) Thank you
<ioria> info xubuntu-restricted-extras | lucka
<ioria> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras | lucka
<ubottu> lucka: xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu (transitional). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lucka> ioria: I thought I installed those during the installation process,... I guess not. Thank you
<ioria> ok
<ioria> grumble2, maybe some gdm3 hooks
<fullstack> Hi, 16.04.  I can't apt --anything--, due to /boot.  I tried 'apt autoremove' (fails) apt -f autoremove fails, apt install byobu && purge-old-kernels -- byobu fails to install due to apt trying to install stuff in /boot
<fullstack> I then tried rm -rf /boot/old_kernels* and that failed
<fullstack> I'm completely stuck. Why does Ubuntu have such a small /boot why can't I just fix this?
<kenrin> Are you out of space?  Do you have more than one kernel installed?
<lucka> Does ubuntu/xubuntu has some sort of snapshots possibility like if you manage to break system? Like time machine in MacOS or smth similar in WIndows?
<fullstack> I'm out of space
<ioria> fullstack, lvm, encryption ?
<driveaway> hello
<kenrin> Just delete them manually then fullstack
<kenrin> Then re-run apt
<fullstack> I tried deleting them manually
<fullstack> didn't work
<kenrin> what command did you use ?
<lucka> Need to reboot
<lordcirth_work> lucka, not by default.  If you use btrfs as your filesystem, you could take snapshots.  Or if using LVM, LVM snapshots.
<fullstack> rm -rf old kernel files
<fullstack> do you mean apt remove each one?
<driveaway> how do i get new firmware for att 5268ac
<lucka> lordcirth_work: I did tick LVM and system encryption during the installation
<TJ-> fullstack: I've got a script that cleans that up: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<kenrin> no,  just rm *-4.4.0-103-generic as an example
<driveaway> can anyone help please
<kenrin> Then maybe rm *-4.4.0-104-generic if you still need space,  the names will depend on what you got installed of course
<lucka> lordcirth_work: can you give me a link or what should I google in order to enable snapshots for lvm
<fullstack> Yeah I do that, and then it tries to reinstall them
<driveaway> my eth0 keeps losing connection
<fullstack> and then it fills up the space and dies
<kenrin> Tried to reinstall them?..
<driveaway> how do i get new firmware for att 5268ac
<driveaway> can anyone help please
<teward> driveaway: you need to talk to AT&T.  That doesn't sound like an Ubuntu issue at *all*
<guacamole_> My encrypted /home is refusing to mount at login. Using ecryptfs-recover-private, I can mount them read-only to /tmp, but would really like to find a way to restore them to /home without reinstalling.
<fullstack> yeah So I just rm /boot/*oldkernels-etc-etc-generic
<fullstack> I have 142mb of space
<driveaway> teward i did
<lucka> ioria: I have installed xubuntu extras and rebooted, teardrops present after reboot in vlc and MPV
<driveaway> they will not provide me any info
<OerHeks> driveaway, try ##hardware
<lucka> my graphics card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)
<JimBuntu> driveaway, I'll tell you now that they update them remotely when they see fit.
<TJ-> guacamole_: how is it refusing to load? messages in syslog/kern.log ?
<lucka> Halp please. I think this might be related to the graphics card drivers
<driveaway> my access key is available without having to put it in
<guacamole_> TJ-: At graphical login, after putting in my password, I get an error about my .dmrc file having wrong permissions, and then the screen goes black.  dropping to shell, I can cd to home, but none of my files are there.
<guacamole_> TJ-: I will check the log and come back later.
<TJ-> guacamole_: OK, hang on, that's relatively simple to fix
<TJ-> guacamole_: you drop to a shell meaning you press Cltr+Alt+F1 or similar and log-in at the text console?
<guacamole_> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> guacamole_: OK, at that point when logging in at console encrypted home will/should be mounted, so if it isn't then there's something very wrong
<guacamole_> TJ-: yeah, something got corrupted when I had to do a reisub i think
<ricardoramirez> hi
<ricardoramirez> I am trying to install KDE in Ubuntu 7.10 but I get an error message
<ricardoramirez> https://imgur.com/a/3QW4d
<TJ-> guacamole_: ...BUT... the fact your error reports $HOME/.dmrc having incorrect permissions means either a) encrypted home /is/ mounted but that file has wrong permissions so you get logged out, or b) encrypted mount fails but there's a stray $HOME/.dmrc
<zteam> Hi! Which package are we supposed to install to get adobe flash working in chrome nowadays?
<TJ-> guacamole_: check /var/log/auth.log, /var/log/kern.log for authentication and/or I/O errors respectively
<zteam> There is just too many packages available, nowadays
<ricardoramirez> hi
<ricardoramirez> I am trying to install KDE in Ubuntu 7.10 but I get an error message
<ricardoramirez> https://imgur.com/a/3QW4d
<guacamole_> TJ-: ok, will check.
<TJ-> ricardoramirez: I hope you mean 17.10 not 7.10 :D
<kenrin> 7.10 is end of life
<ricardoramirez> sorry, 17.10
<kenrin> Looks like your mirror is dead ricardoramirez
<zteam> ricardoramirez, change mirror to the official repo, it can't find the mirror correctly
<TJ-> ricardoramirez: 404 might just mean the package versions have changed and you need to "sudo apt update" first
<ricardoramirez> I already did sudo apt update
<OerHeks> ricardoramirez, i see packages held back, perform dist-upgrade first
<ricardoramirez> how to change to official repo?
<TJ-> ricardoramirez: OK, as kenrin says, change the mirror. I've just checked and that mirror doesn't have any version after 17.10.10.8 and your system wants 17.10.10.10
<ricardoramirez> ok, but how ?
<zteam> can somebody please help me to get adobe flash working in chrome? ubuntu 17.10
<Mathisen> zteam, any reason you really need adobe flash ?
<ricardoramirez> ok, I change it to "main server"... it was "Server of Colombia".
<TJ-> ricardoramirez: that's the one !
<ricardoramirez> thanks
<kenrin> Is flash still installed by default in chrome?  You should just need to click the little circled i button (or the https button as I call it) and select allow flash
<ricardoramirez> can you help me with the sound?
<ricardoramirez> I have a HP Envy 13 laptop with bang and olufsen, but the sound in Ubuntu is horrible.
<zteam> Mathisen, yes, there is a webpage I'm using that require Adobe Flash
<ricardoramirez> ?
<Mathisen> zteam, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<OerHeks> adobe flash comes with restricted-extras
<Frank_> you have sound?
<zteam> kenrin, I meant chromium not Google chrome
<Frank_> my sound only works in headphones and if I right click on a certain spot on the screen
<ricardoramirez> Yes, but sounds horrible.
<kenrin> Ah yeah,  then you got to install it from the extras
<Frank_> I only get sound in headphones
<OerHeks> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Frank_> this ubuntu has been a nightmare
<Frank_> I've done what ubotta said
<TJ-> Frank_: what does "pastebinit <( aplay -l )" report?
<Frank_> people say "use linux, it's better than windows"  three days still can't get sound to work
<craigbass76> I'm still not sure I understand how right clicking on anything makes the sound work.
<Frank_> no kidding
<Frank_> it makes 0 sense
<guacamole_> TJ-: I didn't see any i/o errors in kern.log, but in auth.log what stands out is a lot of 'PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so)' type messages
<craigbass76> You right click on the sound app (VLC, Banshee, etc)?
<Frank_> the program pastebinit is not installed
<TJ-> guacamole_: you can safely ignore all those pam_kwallet messages
<TJ-> Frank_: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<Frank_> no
<Frank_> Right click above the speaker icon, the volume level, at top of screen.  Sometimes that makes sound work through speakers as long as I hold down the mouse button
<TJ-> craigbass76: I suspect the sound applet/icon on the taskbar is opening somethinh invisible and the press/click is activating something
<Frank_> 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<zteam> OerHeks, unfournaty installing ubuntu-restricted-extras does not help
<TJ-> Frank_: ahhh, you're likely using the unity/gnome desktops which dont depend on pastebinit like other DEs do. "sudo apt install pastebinit" then the pastebinit command above ^^^^
<zteam> chromium, still doesn't pick up the plugin correctly
<craigbass76> Oh, I totally forgot about unity or gnome3 doing strange things...
<Frank_> ok
<kenrin> Did you try directly from the website then zteam ? https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<kenrin> then check about:plugins and enable it
<Frank_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3vMv85qkh/
<TJ-> craigbass76: my hypothesis yesterday was there's a 'silent' audio device (like an HDMI audio) been set as the default device but the mouse press causes the built-in card to be used :p
<Frank_> yes, but the mouse press only works sometimes
<craigbass76> would alsamixer help? I've used that to fix things that weren't showing up in the regular GUI before
<TJ-> Frank_: weird; I'm getting paste not found
<Frank_> we ran through all sorts of alsamixer things over night
<Frank_> do caps matter
<guacamole_> TJ-: I'm not sure what else I should be seeing :s
<Frank_> the last three are qKh
<TJ-> guacamole_: if you don't see obvious warnings/errors mentioning ecryptfs then the basics seem fine
<TJ-> Frank_: OK, got it, thanks haha! and I was correct
<Frank_> correct about what?
<Frank_> I am using whatever was installed
<Frank_> I haven't done anything but install Ubuntu
<TJ-> Frank_: see that? your PC has a HDMI audio and it's set as card 0 which is the default which explains why you're not hearing anything in the normal course of events, so all we have to do is demote that so card 1 becomes card 0
<Frank_> my intention is to have a computer I can use until a new laptop comes
<TJ-> Frank_: no, it's not you, it's the order the audio devices are discovered
<Frank_> ok, so how do I do it?
<ricardoramirez> thanks for your help
<ricardoramirez> *bye bye*
<Frank_> "Computer, make the speakers work"
<TJ-> Frank_: hang on, I'm looking for the instructions
<Bashing-om> !info adobe-flashplugin artful | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in artful
<TJ-> Frank_: show me "pastebinit /proc/asound/modules"
<Frank_> this is tough writing this back and forth
<TJ-> Frank_: I thought you were on the problem PC! It would help :)
<Mrrton> Hi
<Frank_> cwCrzmGTBv
<zteam> Bashing-om, i can find it in synpatic, but maybe it has been removed, so what to install instead?
<frankcab> this is it
<frankcab> ok, I am logged in from the problem computer
<TJ-> Frank_: aha!, that makes more sense. That shows the 2 devices in your PC are both using the same module, so it's just bad luck the HDMI device is found first
<Aelius> just discovered snap packages, playing with them. So, if it requires sudo to install a package, then I assume the self updating feature won't work? (that is, unless I sign up for an ubuntu one account)
<frankcab> SO how do I fix it?
<TJ-> frankcab: Give me a moment to check the correct procedure in this case, since we can't use the normal procedure (when the modules are different it's easier)
<Bashing-om> zteam: checking to see what I can find . " sysop@x1604:~$ apt list adobe-flashplugin >> adobe-flashplugin/xenial 1:20180206.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64" ; seeing what might have replaced the package in artful .
<frankcab> I see
<frankcab> sudo fixthedamnsoundnow /h
<akik> TJ-: i've used "pacmd set-card-profile ..." to switch between laptop audio and hdmi audio
<frankcab> I have to go work.  But I will leave the chat on
<rr89> hi
<guacamole_> TJ-: in syslog, I found "WARNING: t+20.03322s: IceLockAuthFile failed: Permission denied"
<rr89> i already have installed kubuntu-desktop. how to active kde desktop?
<magnet_> selamun aleykum
<TJ-> frankcab: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NH59PQjMbK/
<rr89> how to active kde desktop?
<TJ-> guacamole_: that also suggests the home directory /was/ mounted correctly but has incorrect permissions. Do you have a terminal shell on that PC right now? if so can you show me "pastebinit <( mount | grep ecryptfs; id; ls -altr $HOME )"
<lucka> Ok I would like to add Option "TearFree" "true" to xorg.conf file somewhere in the System. I am using Xubuntu 17.10 where are xorgs.conf file located usually in ubuntu/xubuntu systems? In archlinux is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf where is in ubuntu/xubuntu?
<czwolf> Hello! Can someone skilled help me to this: I am connecting to a remote pc with 1.4 TB of free space. Anyway, it looks I have problems with free space. My feeling is it has something to do with a space root uses. When I do df, I get 100%  for /dev/root Recently pc even refused my logins through graphical client - and I think it can be caused by that it wanted to write something on disk but could not, so I used text access and rebooted. Some applications
<czwolf> (servers) keep working  even when I am not able to login and some stop to, after some time I observe them (tried a program which creates more data, in docker). Also messages that some system program failed are more frequent now. I am not sure what to do to fix the problem - the free space is on /dev/sda3 where there is only 24% occupied.
<leftyfb> lucka: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<leftyfb> lucka: assuming this is for an Intel chipset
<AmericanBlend> lucka, same place
<lucka> leftyfb: I don't have "xoreg.conf.d" directory
<adman120> anyone have an openvpn client inside of a lxc
<lucka> AmericanBlend: don't have "xorg.conf.d" directory
<AmericanBlend> mkdir
<Menzie> lucka - It's in /usr/share/X11/, not /etc/X11/
<lucka> Menzie: ah! Thank you
<lucka> Missed that
<leftyfb> czwolf: you need to clean space
<akik> lucka: the configs are also read from /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (it doesn't exist by default)
<guacamole_> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/EfYrbs0m
<TJ-> czwolf: as you say it sounds like the root file-system has run out of space, so you need to identify files that can be deleted to free some up, or if possible enlarge the root file-system
<leftyfb> adman120: please ask a support question, not for people to take a survey
<czwolf> leftyb It is possible taht system runs about 5 years now. What would you suggest?
<leftyfb> czwolf: I suggest cleaning up some space
<Bashing-om> zteam: I have conflicting tutorials to install flash . Not at all sure of a best means to proceed as I do not have a 17.10 install to test .
<leftyfb> czwolf: at 1.4TB, 99% of that has nothing to do with applications or system file. Maybe logs.
<adman120> I'm having an issue where I'm getting this error while trying to run openvpn as a client in a lxc: openvpn.service: Failed to reset devices.list: Operation not permitted
<nacc> adman120: probably needs to be privileged
<nacc> adman120: you should check in #lxcontainers
<adman120> it is
<adman120> thanks
<TJ-> guacamole_: That looks very bad; it looks like you've managed to totally delete the original directory. Let's look further: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /home/ /home/.ecryptfs/ /home/.ecryptfs/mike/ )"
<leftyfb> adman120: use sudo
<adman120> I'm running as root
<czwolf> TJ- Enlargin the root file-system sounds good to me. So you suggest partitioning   yes? I athink i can for sure sacrifice some space from that 1.4 TB ..
<adman120> just to test
<TJ-> czwolf: enlarging is sometimes not possible unless the system is using LVM
<guacamole_> TJ-: ok, but remember, I can still find and mount my files (read only) to /tmp with ecryptfs-utils
<leftyfb> czwolf: so you have a server with 1.4TB being used up, but don't know what it is and you think the solution is to add more space? I think your issue is something is eating up space and giving it more is just prolonging the inevitable
<TJ-> guacamole_: yes, I know, they actually live (encrypted) in /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/ which is why I'm checking those; then we can sort things out
<leftyfb> czwolf: how big is your root filesystem?
<adman120> also why are you not using zfs
<guacamole_> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/dq5WiY8P
<TJ-> guacamole_: thanks, right, give me a couple of minutes to test the solution here safely, then I'll give you the commands
<czwolf> leftyb - 1.4 TB is free ond /dev/sda3 , df says this about root: Filesystem                                                                                      1K-blocks      Used  Available Use% Mounted on
<czwolf> /dev/root                                                                                        20026236  18985904          0 100% /
<leftyfb> czwolf: df -h /
<TJ-> guacamole_: Right. That directory "$HOME/server_music" - do you need to preserve it ?
<leftyfb> czwolf: please don't paste more than a line here ... use pastebin or just look up the total space and mention it here
<guacamole_> TJ-: No, it was just a mount point for a network share
<czwolf> leftyb /dev/root        20G   19G     0 100% /
<nacc> so root isn't so large, you can just start seeing what's taking up space, czwolf :)
<leftyfb> czwolf: ok, so 20G total
<Aelius> Is there an easy way to browse the snap repository?
<czwolf> Macc I see ... :/ So there is a chance I cannot enlarge this yes?
<Aelius> without searching
<leftyfb> czwolf: englargign is not the answer
<nacc> czwolf: what leftyb said
<nacc> Aelius: #snappy is probably the right place to ask
<leftyfb> czwolf: if your roof is leaking, do you just get bigger and more buckets?
<czwolf> leftyfb  OK ty, I wil ltry to locate some logs I can delete
<leftyfb> czwolf: it might not be logs
<leftyfb> czwolf: sudo apt-get install ncdu && sudo ncdu /
<czwolf> leftyfb doing ty
<TJ-> guacamole_: Good :) let's get started. Simply copy/paste the commands in this pastebin verbatim. the shell will expand $USER to your username (mike). https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G3fB5QJfYq/
<lordcirth_work> leftyfb, czwolf ncdu -x will not cross filesystems, you may want that
<leftyfb> lordcirth_work: good idea
<guacamole_> TJ-: ok, I will have to type them out, but i'll do it now
<TJ-> guacamole_: then you can remove that mount point with "sudo rm -r /home/mike/server_music"  ... and then log-in correctly
<TJ-> guacamole_: hang on, don't do that, I can make it so you can fetch the file. The PC has network of course?
<czwolf> lordcirth_work Thank you!
<guacamole_> TJ-: yes it's networked
<TJ-> guacamole_: OK: do "cd /tmp/; wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/fix-ecryptfs.sh" then "bash /tmp/fix-ecryptfs.sh"
<guacamole_> TJ-: hmm. permission denied on everything, except rm /server_music : No such file or directory
<TJ-> guacamole_: really!? is the file-system read-only !? "grep '/ ' /proc/mounts "
<TJ-> guacamole_: does that show ro or rw option ?
<guacamole_> TJ-: rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0
<TJ-> guacamole_: hmmm! is /home/ a separate file-system? maybe it's read-only? "grep '/home' /proc/mounts"
<mint> hello people, i have a question to my linux mint installation
<TJ-> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<guacamole_> TJ-: It seems rw... but it is it's own partition
<mint> okay but its on ubuntu right?
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<TJ-> guacamole_: hmmm, let's do some more checking to try to figure out what is going on. Maybe it's out of space? "df -h /home; df -i /home"
<mint> its a simple think for you its about partition and so
<mead> what app fills the same roll as  "device manager" does in windows?
<mint> i will short explain
<TJ-> mead: a variety: lspci for PCI devices lsusb for USB, lswh for everything
<guacamole_> TJ-: 79% used, 3% used inodes
<mead> TJ-: are those accessed in CLI or through the gui?
<OerHeks> lshw lspci lsusb lscpu dmidecode
<TJ-> guacamole_: so not that. Hmmm, when you ran the script you saw permission denied messages. Can you run it again so it's output is sent to pastebin so I can see? "bash /tmp/fix-ecryptfs.sh |& pastebinit "
<TJ-> mead: CLI
<guacamole_> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/m9xz7cUS
<mint> i have a ruling installation / and /swap on one hd and /home on another one, than the hd from /home crashed, so I changed in another one, I start a linux from dvd and change the fstab entry so now the system is going to the point of user login but than says something about the rights of /home that the user I will login not have the rights, where can I change this?
<mead> TJ-: how about a GUI app?
<adman120> why does my system show 45gb of ram used when each vm is using less than 4
<TJ-> guacamole_: does /home/mike/server_music have something mounted on it right now? "mount | grep music"
<TJ-> !ram | adman120
<ubottu> adman120: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<guacamole_> TJ-: yep, it looks like it
<TJ-> guacamole_: aaaaahh! can you 'umount' it first and try again
<TJ-> guacamole_: and check if something else is actually mount on your /home/mike too - that'd explain why some commands might fail
<adman120> bruh why tf is my swap 8gib
<guacamole_> TJ-: at umount, it says not mounted.  It is mounted as type fuse.sshfs if that makes any difference
<TJ-> guacamole_: ah, so you need to do "fusermount -u /home/mike/server_music"
<guacamole_> TJ-: ok i found how to fusermount -u, but no entry found in /etc/mtab
<TJ-> guacamole_: you'll need "sudo " prefix there too I guess
<TJ-> guacamole_: better show me "pastebinit /proc/mounts"  :)
<guacamole_> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/VztAJTtt
<TJ-> guacamole_: that looks like you've got an autofs mount on /home/mike as well as the sshfs on /home/mike/server_music
<czwolf> leftyfb I think I found that my problem was caused by Docker install, so I should find a way for it how to save data somewhere else - Biggest I have 2.8 GiB [##########] /docker from yesterday and 1.1 GiB [##########]  mail.log.1 which has acumulated during the years. You helped me and some others too, ncdu is pretty handy, thank you!
<guacamole_> TJ-: if i disable networking and reboot, will that help?
<TJ-> guacamole_: try "sudo umount --lazy /home/mike/server_music && sudo umount --lazy /home/mike && echo YAY"
<TJ-> guacamole_: noooo, I need network :D
<TJ-> guacamole_: it's my eyes at the moment :p
<TJ-> guacamole_: is there a possibility you have some music-player holding open files in /home/mike/server_music ?
<guacamole_> TJ-: yes, i suppose that is possible. let me disconnect that server anyway
<TJ-> guacamole_: if you do you may leave hanging file-descriptors which block us from fixing it
<guacamole_> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> guacamole_: lets try stopping the autofs service; is it 16.04 there?
<guacamole_> TJ-: yes
<guacamole_> TJ-: ok i stopped it
<TJ-> guacamole_: let's try this then: "sudo systemctl stop autofs" then check if those mounts have gone with "grep mike /proc/mounts"
<TJ-> guacamole_: once you've confirmed the mounts are unmounted you can re-run the script :D
<TJ-> guacamole_: might be a good idea to /disable/ the autofs for now since it is the cause of this problem.
<TJ-> guacamole_: "sudo systemctl disable autofs"
<guacamole_> TJ-: ok! the script printed 'all done' :) can i reboot?
<TJ-> guacamole_: no... in the console just log-out and log-in again to test it. "exit" to log-out
<TJ-> guacamole_: check your files are there (which confirms the ecryptfs is correctly mounted)... if so, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get the GUI greeter login, and test login there too
<guacamole_> TJ-: 'Refusing to mount over an unapproved filesystem type: 0x187'
<guacamole_> TJ-: ls shows Access-your-private-data.desktop, and readme.tx
<TJ-> guacamole_: urghhh!?!? I've never seen that error before! Are you sure you managed to do the unmounts?
<TJ-> guacamole_: "grep mike /proc/mounts" --- anything reported?
<guacamole_> TJ-: yes, it looks like the network shares are still mounted
<TJ-> guacamole_: darn, let's try ridding ourselves of them again! "sudo fusermount -u /home/mike/server_music" then re-check
<TJ-> guacamole_: if that doesn't work try "sudo umount --lazy /home/mike/server_music" and re-check
<TJ-> guacamole_: if it's still there some process must be holding a file open
<guacamole_> TJ-: failed to unmount /home/mike/server_music: no such file or directory
<TJ-> guacamole_: OK, I give in! As long as you've /disabled/ autofs, reboot it to clean things up, then I'm guessing you'll be able to log-in
<guacamole_> TJ-: with the lazy, i got 'mountpoint not found'
<TJ-> guacamole_: it must have got itself very confused, so reboot that sucker :D
<guacamole_> TJ-: rebooting. I really appreciate all your help. it's been a rough week.
<Roden> what the f?
<Roden> hppoih
<guacamole_> TJ-: It worked! Thank you so much. I mean it.  Last night I was so happy, just that I found and decrypted my files, and today you helped me avoid a total reinstall of my system. I hope I can do the same for someone else one day.  Enjoy you day/night :)
<TJ-> guacamole_: YAY! glad we got it. Don't allow autofs to mount inside your $HOME as root like that, I suspect that is what broke it.
<TJ-> guacamole_: Instead, I recommend you create a directory /mnt/server_music and configure your /etc/fstab to mount it there. /THEN/ from your $HOME you could create a symbolic link to it, as in "ln -s /mnt/server_music $HOME/server_music"
<guacamole_> TJ-: good call. I never would have guessed, since my problem started with a system freeze and reisub. it just so happened to be the first reboot since i used those mounts.
<Bashing-om> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<imi> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<imi> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<imi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<frankcab> frankcab: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NH59PQjMbK/    I tried pasting and running that in terminal as someone suggested.  There was a "permission denied" error.
<jeffree> ubuntu17.10, getting some weird UI behavior, single-clicking in the browser often results in the pointer 'dragging' some icon from the page that wasn't even close to where I clicked, hard to describe
<jeffree> using gnome and xorg
<zteam> Bashing-om, thanks for your time, I managed to fix it
<zteam> :)
<no_maam> Hi
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Remember the general form needs to be "echo foo | sudo tee -a /root/writeable/file" as otherwise it's still the shell, running as a non root user, trying to write to the file.
<Bashing-om> zteam: And for posterity - what is your solution ?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: for what?
<no_maam> I have a small problem, I used a software that needs firefox 45 on ubuntu 16.04 (xenial) LTS. Now I would like to install a new system and have firefox 45 on that system. However it looks like firefox has been upgraded to 57 or 58 in all repositories.
<no_maam> Does anyone know which repositories I have to disable or enable to get the original version of firefox that was shipped?
<OerHeks> no_maam, no, you can make a vm of xenial without updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> thaat gives FF 45
<no_maam> OerHeks: OK, so that means just download the iso and cut the network?
<TJ-> no_maam: you can download it manually and install it using "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<mutante> no_maam reminds me of Al Bundy and Married With Childredn.. flash from the past
<no_maam> TJ-: sure, but it also has some dependencies, so getting it with apt would be much more convenient
<no_maam> mutante: yep, the nick (and also I) am that old
<pinnerup> Does anyone know of a program for Ubuntu or Linux in general that shows which installed fonts support a given unicode range? Like if I want to find out which of my installed fonts support, say, Phoenician?
<zteam> Bashing-om, the packages needed for flash seems to be browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash pepperflashplugin-nonfree installing them makes flash useable again :-) I didn't relalize that worker at first, because the plugin doesn't show itself under extentions in chromium
<mutante> no_maam: haha, old enough to recognize it :)
<Bashing-om> zteam: Yepper, glad to have the confirmation as I did see that as a solution - but I am not able to test and verify .
<no_maam> OerHeks: what surprises me is that firefox has been updated even in the normal repository: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/firefox
<no_maam> OerHeks: as far as I understand debian and ubuntu, it's supposed to be update only in the backports or -updates repository, but not in the normal one
<zteam> Bashing-om, thanks for your time man I really appreicate it :-)
<Jordan_U> frankcab: I'll have a working pastebin for you to use in a minute.
<frankcab> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Sorry, for frankcab. My plan was to immediately make a new pastebin for them but I got taken away by other duties before I could.
<frankcab> ok
<OerHeks> no_maam, you could try !pinning but that would be a hack to keep such vulnerable browser version
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jordan_U> frankcab: Here is a fixed version of TJ-'s instructions. Note that I've only checked the permissions side of things, I don't know enough about alsa configuration to know if that portion is correct (but I assume it is, because TJ- know's what they're doing :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GGCx6CqhDp/
<TJ-> Jordan_U: oh, duh! of course - I see what you mean now :D
<OerHeks> i wonder of one could update certificates in such old browser
<TJ-> Jordan_U: last I saw he's gone off to work... Bashing-om is going to keep an eye open for him returning
<Jordan_U> s/know's/knows/
<glsmaxx> hello
 * Bashing-om keeps an eye out .
<TJ-> lol
<frankcab> Thanks.  Now I am rebooting to see if it worked.
<TJ-> oooo you scared me!
<Frankcab> Ran that script you pasted, rebooted, still no sound from speakers
<TJ-> Frankcab: so many it didn't take
<Frankcab> so many what?
<TJ-> Frankcab: or possibly it did, but the sound output isn't correct.
<Frankcab> ah
<TJ-> Frankcab: need to think of how we can programmatically check which it might be, more research required :)
<Frankcab> ok,  thanks
<TJ-> Frankcab: we need 2 things: 1) prove that the built-in card 1 is now the default and 2) get some sound out of it
<Frankcab> right
<OerHeks> alsamixer, f6
<TJ-> Frankcab: can you show us "pastebinit <( aplay -L )"
<Frankcab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kpXW247Ptt/
<TJ-> Frankcab: try this: "speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav"
<Frankcab> "Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory"
<TJ-> Frankcab: is it a laptop or desktop PC?
<Frankcab> laptop
<TJ-> Frankcab: OK, let's do this another way. "sudo apt install pavucontrol" - this is the PulseAudio GUI controller application
<Frankcab> it is already installed
<TJ-> OK, start it "pavucontrol"  then go to the "Output Devices" tab. I expect you'll see 2 devices, the HDMI and the Built-in, is that correct?
<Frankcab> eifhr
<Frankcab> right
<TJ-> Frankcab: OK, for the "Built-in Audio" look to the right side, there are 3 icons, a speaker, a shield, and a green tick roundal... that last selects the default device. Press it.
<Frankcab> built in audio digital stereo hdmi and built in audio analog stereo
<Frankcab> they both say built in audio
<TJ-> OK, ignore the one with "HDMI" in it
<Frankcab> ok
<Crusher>  sudo apt install build-essential app <-- not working on my WLS/ubuntu, getting many many 404's
<TJ-> Frankcab: test your sound now
<Frankcab> right now for port it shows "speakers (unavailable)
<TJ-> Frankcab: Great! We finally have a clue
<Frankcab> speakers not working, headphone working
<TJ-> Frankcab: in the drop down are there any other options?
<TJ-> just speakers and headphone ?
<Frankcab> hold on
<Frankcab> both speakers and headphones not working now
<TJ-> Frankcab: :p
<TJ-> Frankcab: did te default device change back to the HDMI ?
<Frankcab> I see.  If I change port to headphones, then the headphones work
<TJ-> Frankcab: go to the "Configuration" tab
<Frankcab> looks like the default is the built in analog stereo
<Frankcab> I am there
<TJ-> For the Built-in audio analogue" try some of the other profiles. "Analogue Stereo Duplex" is the usual one for laptops
<Frankcab> it's already analog stereo duplex
<TJ-> 'duplex' means it also enables the microphone input as well as speaker output
<TJ-> Try some of the others
#ubuntu 2018-02-23
<TJ-> IEC958 won't work, that's SPDIF stuff
<Frankcab> switched to analog stereo output
<Frankcab> still no speakers
<Frankcab> hold the phone
<Frankcab> when I change it, as soon as I switch to another window, it goes back to analog stereo duplex
<TJ-> Frankcab: OK, I think this may be a bug in the drivers. There's a concept called pin-control, where the audio chip has to be configured to route audio correctly. It used to be common problem but last few years has mostly been resolved. I'm thinking your PC may be affected. What make/model is the PC?
<Frankcab> ok, it changes when I remove the headphones
<Frankcab> tried the other settings with headphones removed = still no sound
<TJ-> Frankcab: ahhhh... of course, with headphones in it disables the speakers too, usually
<TJ-> Frankcab: does the Output tab still show "speakers (unavailable)" ?
<Frankcab> yes
<TJ-> now with no headphones in that should not be the case, so there's definitely a bug there. In a terminal run "alsamixer", make sure you've got the built-in analogue" device selected, then see if there is any mixer control for headphone detection. These vary by chipset so I can't be sure what you might see
<Frankcab> No, when I plug in the headphones it shows headphones
<TJ-> Frankcab: and pavucontrol still shows speakers unavailable without headphones in ?
<Frankcab> Its still there, but it doesn't switch from headphones when I unplug headphones
<Frankcab> I can switch to it manually
<TJ-> Frankcab: what does "dmesg | grep DMI" show?
<Frankcab> the little bar below that shows the sound level shows the sound level even with speakers unavailable selected
<Frankcab> there's a lot of info, how can I show it to you?
<TJ-> you should only see one line
<TJ-> Frankcab: how about "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Frankcab> 6 entries...two lines each
<Frankcab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g6FB2vycYR/
<TJ-> Frankcab: line 750 onwards is the interesting bit, it shows how the sound device is configuring
<Frankcab> ok
<TJ-> The DMI line I was after is 59 "DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC /2293, BIOS F.36 02/02/2015"
<Frankcab> OK, but what does that tell you?
<TJ-> It lets me search for the specific model, and therefore chipset, to locate any other reports or bugs
<Frankcab> ok
<TJ-> Frankcab: interesting; this can affect Windows too, and could be a hardware issue. If it is, the HP recommended workaround is: Shutdown PC, remove Battery, press and hold the power button for 30 seconds, reinsert battery, restart, test.
<Frankcab> I have done that multiple times, but I can try it again
<Frankcab> I will return
<TJ-> Frankcab: OK if that didn't solve it don't try again, but it points to another possibilty
<frankcab> I followed those instructions - still no sound from spakers
<TJ-> frankcab: OK, as you'd already tried it I didn't think we'd be in luck. Let's try something seeminly silly. Suspend the laptop (sleep), give it a few seconds, then wake it up and check in pavucontrol + test speakers
<TJ-> frankcab: I'm suspecting a firmware ACPI issue and sometimes sleep/resume will kick it
<frankcab> ok
<monokrome> yooo - has anyone found a solution to the issue w/ Ubuntu 17 and OpenVPN not leaking DNS?
<monokrome> er with it leaking DNS, I mean
<Frankcab> what is the command for the sound manager?
<Frankcab> well, anyway, speakers still not working
<TJ-> pavucontrol
<TJ-> Frankcab: I can't find any indications of linux bugs affecting that audio device so far
<Frankcab> ok
<tomreyn> monokrome: there is not "Ubuntu 17", there was 17.04 and there is 17.10
<tomreyn> monokrome: is the issue you're discussing documjented somewhere?
<TJ-> Frankcab: one last test before we have to call it a night. disable pulseaudio and do another speaker test: "systemctl --user mask pulseaudio.socket"  then "puluseaudio --kill" then "speaker-test -D front -l 2 -c 2 -t wav"
<Frankcab> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<TJ-> Frankcab: drat, still that. OK, one long-shot which sometimes solves these weird issues but I'm not sure will for you, but is worth trying: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<frankcab> No change
<TJ-> frankcab: drat! Well at least we now know it's likely a firmware issue in the PC. I've seen many reports similar to yours, but no decent solutions, especially for Linux.
<frankcab> thanks for trying
<TJ-> The HDMI output being the default wasn't helping to begin with either, that was a misleading trail
<frankcab> This is, however, why I've always stayed away from Linux and Ubuntu.  I've always said it's an operating system for people who want to tinker.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm thinking about buying this to install Ubuntu on. https://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Stream-14-Jet-Black-Laptop-Windows-10-Home-Office-365-Personal-1-year-included-Intel-Celeron-N3060-Processor-4GB-RAM-32GB-eMMC-Storage/197424692
<nacc> frankcab: it's not really Linux's fault that firmware is proprietary :)
<CountryfiedLinux> Is this thing completely compatible?
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: you should check the certification page(s0
<frankcab> I agree
<TJ-> frankcab: it's not that; the problem is the manufacturers only target Windows and do Windows specific workarounds that only the Windows drivers implement, and don't publish that information
<frankcab> but it's the way the world is.
<nacc> frankcab: well, it's a choice you make buy buying from specific vendors
<nacc> frankcab: there are many vendors that do support linux and ensure their hardware does
<frankcab> Understood, but that means it's easier, in the current economy and system, to work with Windows
<nacc> frankcab: i don't think anyone claimed otherwise; i find windows impossible to use, though. So not easier for me.
<frankcab> What Ubuntu supporting vendor makes a laptop with the features I want - where can I get a list?
<TJ-> frankcab: if it's any consolation, I'm sure if I sat down with that PC I could fix it, but it's very difficult remotely to use intuition  - it's like not being able to read body lanfuage
<nacc> frankcab: check the hardware certification pages
<frankcab> TJ, I know that.  You have tried...I appreciate it.
<nacc> frankcab: i don't know what your requirements are, etc.
<CountryfiedLinux> nacc, The HP Stream 11 is on there but not the 14.
<frankcab> 8th gen processor, SSD, Backlit keyboard, 15.6 full HD, Bluetooth, Wireless AC
<nacc> frankcab: bluetooth is always hit or miss with onboard controllers (ime)
<nacc> frankcab: but all the others should be feasible
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: there seems to be some google hits for people installing it on the 14
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: but i have no real idea
<frankcab> This is the laptop I will buy when I get the refund for the other one:  Acer Aspire E 15, 15.6" Full HD, 8th Gen Intel Core i5-8250U, GeForce MX150, 8GB RAM Memory, 256GB SSD, E5-576G-5762
<CountryfiedLinux> ok nacc thanks
<frankcab> 599 on amazon
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: there might be a hw cert channel, or a question to ask
<frankcab> where is this compatible list located?
<TJ-> !mainline | frankcab: it could be worth trying the latest mainline kernel in case it helps.
<ubottu> frankcab: it could be worth trying the latest mainline kernel in case it helps.: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pos> frankcab, consumer-grade plastic fantasic
<pos> pretty decent though
<nacc> frankcab: dunno much about that specific vendor, but nvidia can be problematic for some
<TJ-> frankcab: if you want to try that I have a shell script to automate the download and install at http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<frankcab> Its perfect for me
<frankcab> I think I will give up on this...just listen through the headphones
<pos> frankcab, don't say that until you've tried a dell xps or thinkpad (not ideapad)
<nacc> frankcab: keep in mind, no one is forcing you to use ubuntu :)
<frankcab> I didn't say they were
<frankcab> I tried it because I have read now it's easy, it works well, etc.
<frankcab> It's still like it was 20+ years ago - right back to terminal commands
<nacc> frankcab: what didn't work for you? bluetooth headphones?
<frankcab> on board speakers
<frankcab> they work when booting from USB stick, but not when boot from install on computer.  If I right click in a certain spot on the screen, the speakers work.
<nacc> frankcab: seems more surprising those didn't work, you could file a bug
<frankcab> I did
<TJ-> frankcab: oooo just found someone else with your exact model. give me chance to read up on it
<nacc> frankcab: link?
<frankcab> I have no idea how to find the link
<nacc> frankcab: you filed a bug and don't know where the link is?
<nacc> frankcab: how did you file the bug?
<frankcab> correct
<TJ-> frankcab: that's interesting; I didn't know that. If the installer worked but installed doesn't the biggest difference is the kernel versions. I think the installer is on kernel 4.4 but your install is upgraded to 4.13
<nacc> TJ-: yep, could also test by booting the installer to the hwe kernel
<nacc> it's an option in the first menu
<frankcab> filed on launchpad
<nacc> and/or installing the base kernel from the installed system
<nacc> frankcab: by hand?
<frankcab> No, there was some wizard like thing
<nacc> ah, apport
<frankcab> I think I launched it from terminal
<nacc> oh ubuntu-bug ?
<frankcab> right
<TJ-> frankcab: does the PC still have the 4.4 kernel as a boot option? if so, have you tried booting from it? "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<nacc> do you remember what you filed it again (ubuntu-bug ... ) ?
<frankcab> I have no idea what kernel it boots
<frankcab> I don't see options...it just boots when I turn it on
<frankcab> I used ubuntu-bug, I remember that
<TJ-> frankcab: it's booted 4.13 now, but if, as the system starts you tap Escape repeatedly, you'll get the GRUB boot menu. There you choose Advanced sub-menu, then the first of the linux 4.4.x entries
<frankcab> ok
<frankcab> I will now try that
<TJ-> frankcab: if that works we know there's a regression and can work on it
<frankcab> ok
<Frank_> This grub is open, but what do I enter there to boot with a different kernel?
<Frank_> never mind
<Frank_> I have the lowest number is 4.10.0 - 28 generic recovery mode
<Frank_> is that the one I should boot?
<TJ-> Frank_: no sign of a 4.4 ?
<Frank_> no
<TJ-> Frank_: in which case go for the lowest number, but the default, not recovery
<Frank_> 4.10 recovery mode is the lowest number
<Frank_> ok
<TJ-> recovery is a special mode, you want the normal mode which is usually listed before recovery
<Frank_> yes it is booting now
<TJ-> Frank_: nacc I've just been looking at the changes to the realtek sound driver between v4.4..v4.13 .. 113 commits
<Frank_> ok
<Frank_> now it isn't booting
<TJ-> Frank_: what are you seeing? you can tap the Escape key to get rid of the splash screen to reveal messages usually
<Frank_> black screen
<TJ-> Frank_: Hmm, OK, let's not worry. reboot it into the normal kernel
<Frank_> I did
<TJ-> Frank_: best we just re-install the 4.4 kernel which we know has worked
<Frank_> that's it for now, I have work to do
<Frank_> but I appreciate your help
<TJ-> Frank_: next time you come in, ask how to reinstall the 4.4 kernel for 16.04 (it's something like "sudo apt install linux-image-generic" I think :)
<Frank_> ok
<Frank_> thanks
<TJ-> Frank_: then you can test it the way you just tried with 4.10... and it ought to boot :D
<Frank_> right
<TJ-> That's got to be the most frustrating bug I've ever seen!!
<TJ-> I'm still puzzled by how the speakers work if he right-clicks and holds the mouse button above the speaker icon in the taskbar!
<ExploitedKernel> Are there any ports that should be blocked, from hackers and etc, on linux? I.E Ubuntu, I know some ports like SMB 445 on Windows and etc should be blocked. Is there anything on Ubuntu that should be blocked So no one can gain access to the computer through a network?
<ExploitedKernel> Or that wouldn't be already defaulted closed by the OS
<TJ-> ExploitedKernel: generally there's nothing listening unless you install a service, we have a factoid about it but I can't find it !
<ExploitedKernel> So basically, as long as ur not installed unknown services and etc, I should be fine. because Linux I know is kind of less of a risk than windows malware
<ExploitedKernel> but for sure there is still some
<playerone> ello
<playerone> anyone here?
<dman777> switching from gentoo.... If i want a minimal installation... no desktop enviroment but I do want x11... do i use the ubuntu server?
<ycyclist> Why do I not see aclocal in Ubuntu 16?
<Bashing-om> !minimal | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TJ-> ycyclist: what do you mean? it's in automake
<MWM> I am trying to set up inotifywait to run a script every time I add a file to a directory but Im confused
<MWM> inotifywait [-hcmrq] [-e <event> ] [-t <seconds> ] [--format <fmt> ] [--timefmt <fmt> ] <file> [ ... ]  <-- is <file> the script I want to run or the directory I want to monitor?
<TJ-> MWM: the object it is monitoring
<MWM> Fair enough.  Then where do I specify what action to take when the event triggers? (i.e running a script when a file is added to the monitored directory)
<jinzhan> hello
<TJ-> MWM: you don't, not in the way you're thinking. it simply reports the action and exits, unless you use "-m" monitor mode in which case it keeps running
<TJ-> MWM: you'd do something like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BT7qBZxB3Q/
<MWM> That must be why all the examples I could find included it in a script.  A script to run a scriipt.  Genius :D
<TJ-> MWM: you might find the 'iwatch' tool useful
<TJ-> !info inoticoming | MWM also this might be useful
<ubottu> MWM also this might be useful: inoticoming (source: inoticoming): trigger actions when files hit an incoming directory. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.3-1 (artful), package size 14 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<MWM> definately going to check iwatch.  thank you
<MWM> now when I read that script you pasted, my understandin is that I would "myfunc()"  is a variable and the curly braces are defining that variable?
<MWM> shit he left
<MWM> Thanks again then guys :D
<dman777> is the minimal cd installation supposed to be here  https://www.ubuntu.com/download?
<dman777> im not finding it
<frostschutz> dman777, network installer is under alternative downloads, and that has a mini.iso somewhere. but if you already have linux / a bootloader, you can also grab the netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/{linux,initrd}, it does not get any more minimal than that
<dman777> frostschutz: thanks
<Bashing-om> dman777: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems .
<frostschutz> dman777, debootstrap would be another alternative. especially if you want the install itself to be minimal, not the installer-medium
<dman777> is xenial the latest lts?
<The_Elder> sup
<Bashing-om> dman777: Yes, 16.04 . next up as a LTS is 18.04 .
<dman777> when does 18.04 get released?
<bazhang> 4/18 dman777
<dman777> kk...thanks
<bazhang> discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> welcome
<Bashing-om> dman777: releasess .. year/month // as in xenial 16.04 was released in 2016 in the month of April (04) .. and 18.04 wil be released in April of 2018 .
<tpw_rules> hey. i'm getting awful speed from ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntiu-ports xenial-updates/main armhf and i can't figure out wh
<tpw_rules> y
<ciata> how do i setup reverse dns?
<fullstack> you setup a regular dns, then turn it around
<fullstack> j/k. hey what's the latest ubuntu 16.04 kernel?
<tpw_rules> 4.14 i think
<ciata> i'm using 16.04
<fullstack> I think you want dnsmasq ? what are you trying to accomplish with reverse dns? you mean for a website or caching local requests?
<ciata> fullstack just for my irc hostname
<ciata> i might launch a website too
<kenrin> What dns server are you running
<ciata> idk ima newbie
<Jonii> I have a problem in the latest Ubuntu version. Games I play always go to wrong monitor after I minimize them
<Jonii> Have to move them back after each time I open the window again
<kenrin> Well pick a dns server you want to use,  then google "PTR record *Yourdnssoftware*
<ciata> ty
<kenrin> Bind is a good choice
<ciata> bind is a dns server?
<kenrin> Yeah,  i think ubuntu calls it bind9 now
<ciata> k thanks
<mead> how can I configure ubuntu to monitor the line / mic in and have the audio sent out of the speakers?
<kenrin> ciata: I guess I should mention that reverse DNS follows the IP address,  so if you don't own the IP(like you are renting a VPS) They'll have to set it up on their end
<tunasalad> опоссум весьма осторожен.
<nacc> !ru | tunasalad
<ubottu> tunasalad: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tunasalad> живёт на деревьях, падла!
<tunasalad> I most certainly will.
<tunasalad> do possums live on them trees?
<tunasalad> I mean do they really; we got none
<nacc> tunasalad: not ontopic for this channel
<tunasalad> nacc: what am I supposed to do, ask you how to apt-update?
<nacc> tunasalad: this is the support channel. If you don't have a support topic, there is no need to ask anything
<nacc> tunasalad: perhaps you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<tunasalad> that suits me fine, thank you.
<EricBB> I have a ubuntu16.04/win7 dual boot, and was in windows when my screen went black (backlight on) and after rebooting the computer shows a list of boot options but stopped letting me choose (goes immediately to ubuntu) shows a purple screen, then hangs on a black screen. Can anyone give me any ideas of what that would be and what to do
<tunasalad> same with a reboot?
<tunasalad> only when booting windows?
<EricBB> also odly when booting if I press f1 to load the bios it flashes the bios for a second then goes black
<EricBB> oddly*
<tunasalad> is that a recently new laptop?
<tunasalad> I guess something's fucked up your uefi
<EricBB> tunasalad: asking me? no it is somewhat older
<tunasalad> which shouldn't be an issue
<tunasalad> yes, you
<tunasalad> so you can't get into bios either
<EricBB> no
<tunasalad> guarantee still on?
<tunasalad> remove the hdd/sdd
<tunasalad> maybe better luck with #laptop/#notebook
<EricBB> ok
<tunasalad> they know all the codes. but I'd go the warranty way
<tunasalad> if you can't even boot into bios, it's usually bad news.
<el> tunasalad: could you not
<EricBB> i can get to a grub screen that stays up
<tunasalad> is there an OS behind it?
<tunasalad> grub is a bootloader
<EricBB> its prior to loading the os by pressing e
<tunasalad> which will boot whatever it's pointed to
<tunasalad> it's post-bios, anyway
<tunasalad> if you can't enter bios, it's a warranty case
<tunasalad> find your laptop designation, find our latest bios, download it into your flash drive, flash it through your bious
<tunasalad> *bios
<tunasalad> *out
<tunasalad> don't be daft
<tunasalad> then copy-paste the loading mumbo-jombo into #linux
<Mongrel_Shark> install AMDGPU-PRO
<tunasalad> which linux was that again
<tunasalad> go ahead; what have you got to lose
<tunasalad> unless there's $2mln n bitcoins
<tunasalad> Женщина арендовала жилье за секс и извинилась перед владельцем за отказ
<tunasalad> fuck me sideways
<el> tunasalad: please mind your language in here
<mead> how can I configure ubuntu audio coming in an the the line / mic in to be sent out the speakers the speakers?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | mead tryed these steps?
<ubottu> mead tryed these steps?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mead> ubottu: I don't see an option in the volume applet that will do it.  where are these "hardware" settings?
<ubottu> mead: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> mead: you could try pavucontrol or alsamixer
<ciata> i was following an old pptp tutorial for 12 but im on 16.04. i can't get the pptp vpn to work, and i think it's because the instructions are outdated. it told me to edit /etc/rc.local but the file didn't exist.
<ciata> any help would be greatly appreciated
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | ciata can this help?
<ubottu> ciata can this help?: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mead> I've scoured every setting in pavucontrol, no luck. I'll investigate alsamixer
<mead> alsamixer... hitting F1 for help is not helpful
<mead> not sure how alsamixer could be helpful at this point
<lotuspsychje> mead: wich ubuntu version is this?
<mead> xubuntu 16.04.04.
<lotuspsychje> mead: and you dont have audio settings of any kind or sound in control center?
<lotuspsychje> mead: perhaps also check if you can add mixer to your panel?
<mead> lotuspsychje:  control center? where do I find that?
<mead> lotuspsychje: I don't see any thing about adding a mixer in pulse volume control
<clarence> while downloading draftsight permission denied
<clarence> how to fix this problem while downloading draftsight permission denied
<Curi0> How can I install vala-panel on Ubuntu 16.04
<Curi0> its only available in 17.10 and 18.04 beta
<clarence> how to fix this  while downloading draftsight permission denied
<clarence> how to fix this  while downloading draftsight permission denied
<mead> I give up,  gonna figure it out tomarrow
<lotuspsychje> mead: there is also #xubuntu if you want
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: is that panel a gnome extension?
<Curi0> lotuspsychje, no
<Curi0> it doesn't require a de
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: well i guess its added with a ppa's so perhaps you might wanna ask the maintainer?
<Curi0> lotuspsychje, i dont think theres a ppa for it
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: http://www.webupd8.org/2017/02/alternative-global-menu-for-mate-and.html
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: just keep in mind we dont reccomend adding external ppa's
<shanky> HI
<shanky> when i am trying to boot from pendrive its booting into old linux installed :(
<shanky> so i went  to window and deleted the linux volume
<shanky> and now when trying to boot from live ubuntu pendrive its going to grub :(
<shanky> any help is appreciated
<Curi0> lotuspsychje, thats only appmenu not vala-panel
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: https://launchpad.net/~rilian-la-te/+archive/ubuntu/vala-panel
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<lotuspsychje> !usb | shanky
<ubottu> shanky: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Curi0> lotuspsychje, thats from 2015 and doesn't have packages for 16.04
<CountryfiedLinux> I think this new HP Stream 14 has a Broadcom wifi chip? It doesn't show wireless networks. Will this be a problem?
<Crusher> where would I get the X11 dev kit from?
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: as i said, we dont reccomend ppa's here mate so neither support
<lotuspsychje> Crusher: you can search packages with apt-cache search keyword-here
<Crusher> thank you!
<shanky> ubottu: but when i have created the live pendrive using other linux system but when booting its not loading live cd why?
<ubottu> shanky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shanky> ubottu: lol
<crackhead> hi all was hoping someone can suggest the best format to partition a drive i intend to use only for storage i want be able to access it from windows or from linux and some files on it will be over 4 gigis
<crackhead> 1TB
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! Do i need a program for let's say using HDMI from the pc to tv?
<crackhead> no
<ChiLLabiS> Or a specific driver installed?
<ChiLLabiS> ok
<ChiLLabiS> OOTB?
<crackhead> doubt it as long as pc laptop is visible in my experience no
<ChiLLabiS> Okay
<crackhead> head to settings and make sure the monitor you want to use is active though
<ChiLLabiS> crackhead, i got NTFS on my storage driver. I'm on Ubuntu right now
<ChiLLabiS> Windows doesn't like ext1-4 filesystems i think
<crackhead> is it simple or dynamic extended or logical please
<ChiLLabiS> someone else gets to answer that. i Don't know
<crackhead> dam
<crackhead> can anyone inform of the teminal commands to find out that info please
<crackhead> Linux lords pls help
<yang2> Hello is there an official page with listed ubuntu consultants per region/country?
<shanky> when booting from live pendrive its booting to old linux
<foo357> Hello, I'm wondering if there exists a good open-source, cross-platform (Windows and Linux) chat/communication system. We have a mixed environment with linux and windows client-computers. It would be nice to have some chat program for sending snippets of text, screenshots, and maybe some smaller files between persons.
<shanky> when booting from live pendrive its booting to old linux
<vlt> Nutzo: There’s also exfat.
<Triffid_Hunter> foo357: how about irc? or mattermost?
<foo357> Triffid_Hunter: Spontaneously I would think that irc is a bit too technical for the average user, and how well is the support for sending images and files? Without knowing all too much, I would guess images/files are a bit complicated in irc?
<Triffid_Hunter> foo357: so go with mattermost.. it's an open source slack clone
<Triffid_Hunter> foo357: irc does have file transfer but it's a bit clunky
<foo357> Triffid_Hunter: I will check out Mattermost, I have no previous knowledge about it. (well I don't know much about chat systems/programs in general)
<foo357> Triffid_Hunter: thanks for the suggestions, any other alternatives?
<CountryfiedLinux> foo357, appear.in
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I find out what wireless card I have?
<Triffid_Hunter> lsusb or lspci should tell
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks Triffid_Hunter
<CountryfiedLinux> Realtec Semiconductor Corp.
<CountryfiedLinux> Now what?
<f11f12> AppArmor blocks access to all files which are not in my home dir. Why? How can I change this?
<CountryfiedLinux> realtek rts5229
<lotuspsychje> yang2: we have channels per language, wich language are you looking for?
<b3h3m0th> Which is the latest version of Ubuntu that runs SystemV init and not systemd or upstart?
<yang2> lotuspsychje, I know about IRC language channels, so there is no official consultants page with listings?
<xi4okv> hi
<xi4okv> clear
<lotuspsychje> !loco | yang2 can this help
<ubottu> yang2 can this help: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | b3h3m0th
<ubottu> b3h3m0th: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<foo357> Triffid_Hunter: Do you know of Rocket Chat? It seems pretty good, comparable to Mattermost.
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll just return this laptop later.
<b3h3m0th> lotuspsychje: So 14.10is the latest version of Ubuntu with the /etc/inittab file?
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: was the last yes
<ducasse> it used upstart, though
<gotes> I run 17.10. I cannot adjust volume on either the keyboard or headset. Both worked well on Mint. Any suggestions?
<yang2> lotuspsychje ok that loco page is good, but its not exactly ubuntu consultants page, thank you
<krad> hello.  i'm trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10. i'm running do-release-upgrade but it's telling me no new release found.. i do lsb_release -a  .. it says 16.04.  what could be the issue?
<krad> No LSB modules are available.
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | krad
<ubottu> krad: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> krad: you also need to set prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<yang2> sp
<rr89> hi
<rr89> my friends, I installed KDE and later remove it, but now I have the Kubuntu splash screen and I would like to go back to Ubuntu splash screen.
<emma> hi all, I'm looking for some help with a drive that's locked to read after i mapped it in win10
<Triffid_Hunter> Emma: I had a USB that got nuked by windows too, ended up tossing it and buying a new one
<emma> !!!!
<emma> :( I've over 800 GB on there
<ubuntu122> aa
<ubuntu122> hi
<emma> @Triffid_Hunter,  I've bought another HD to install, although I need a cable & some clips to fit it in my box... was hoping I could save this one without having to copy all from it and format it though
<emma> is there a way I can de-map the drive from win10 and allow it to be written to in ubuntu?
<Triffid_Hunter> Emma: oh a spinning rust disk? probably windows just did something weird to the FS and you need to scandisk from windows or something
<emma> haha yeah, OS's are on there own SSD's
<emma> @Triffid_Hunter, windows says the drive is ok, I can read & write to it from there
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: no idea then, what does dmesg say in linux about it?
<emma> not sure logged into windows atm
<emma> I've just given access to it for all in windows
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, in linux it shows owner as root
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, although as root I still can't write to it
<Triffid_Hunter> Emma: if you can't write as root, the FS driver has decided that the disk is in an unclean or unknown state
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, or delete
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, I'm going to have to sacrifice it to the sudo gods eh? :)
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: yeah and perhaps learn a valuable lesson about letting windows anywhere near anything that's important to you :P
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, bugger, it's going to take forever to copy everything from it
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, yep lesson learned the hard way... no ideas how to undo?
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: well if you're very lucky, there'll be some clues in dmesg
<ducasse> emma: maybe it just gets mounted in read-only mode because it's unclean?
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: but it's entirely possible that some weird windows internal thing that only a few microsoft employees understand has happened
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, thankx for your help... unclean?
<akik> emma: windows has that fast boot setting that does that for the os drive
<Triffid_Hunter> Emma: if you unplug the disk without telling windows to unmount it, the fs will be unclean
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, iirc dmesg showed there was an issue mounting
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: and the linux driver will refuse to write to it
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: yeah we're gonna need the specific message
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, ah, never seen that before... we had a power cut the other day, could that be related?
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: sure, the fix is to scandisk in windows then "safely remove" and hope for the best. if it still won't work, it's time to copy and reformat
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, I've not removed the drive, thank goodness it was the only one I mapped
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, thanks I'll give it a try
<emma> Triffid_Hunter, how do I safely remove an internal drive, it's not a USB stick?
<DiecastMessiah> it may have been the power loss.. if the drive was doing something at that time
<emma> DiecastMessiah, thanks... bonus is I can read from it I guess, count my blessings
<emma> just read that write caching can lose / corrupt data in a power loss
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: in windows? no idea, not sure it has that option
<Triffid_Hunter> DiecastMessiah: simply being mounted is enough, there's a flag in the header that's set when the FS is mounted and cleared when it's safely unmounted
<Triffid_Hunter> emma: I suppose full shutdown should do it
<akik> emma: what's thr mounting error message?
<emma> akik, thr?
<akik> emma: the
<emma> akik, :) no error message, just read only, root owner, but even root can't write
<emma> akik, or no error message I've seen
<akik> 10:53 < emma> Triffid_Hunter, iirc dmesg showed there was an issue mounting
<mjayk> dmesg show anything?
<emma> mjayk, think it showed a mount error, in win10 atm
<akik> emma: but the windows installation is not on that disk?
<emma> akik, no, it's a storage drive
<akik> emma: ok maybe it's not about fast startup then
<emma> ah windows found errors on drive... do I let it restart?
<mjayk> I dont think that matters if fast boot is enabled on win 10 it can affect any disk that is mounted in windows afaik
<emma> akik, not sure how do I check fast startup?
<mjayk> Control panel
<mjayk> power options
<mjayk> turn off fast startup
<akik> emma: here's a guide https://www.howtogeek.com/243901/the-pros-and-cons-of-windows-10s-fast-startup-mode/
<emma> mjayk, akik thanks for your time & help with this
<mjayk> yw
<emma> mjayk, akik I only see power plans?
<mjayk> in power options you should see something like "what the power buttons do"
<mjayk> then click change what settings are currently avalible
<akik> maybe microsoft changed the ui
<emma> mjayk, got it thanks
<emma> mjayk, akik reboot coming, thanks again for your time and insights
<metRo_> Hi all
<metRo_> on my pc (Ubuntu 14, 32Bits) after open firefox it got to long to complete tasks like a c++ project compilation
<AndChat146900> How can i completely wipe off everything (filesystem, mbr, data, every possible thing) on a hard drive?
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: you want secure wipe? there's some program that'll basically do cat /dev/urandom > /dev/disk 7 times
<AndChat146900> No I dont want secure
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: if you want something faster, just cat /dev/zero > /dev/disk once
<AndChat146900> I just want a fast way to destroy everything on a hard drive for a new OS installation
<AndChat146900> How long will it take?
<AndChat146900> 1 TB hdd 5400rpm
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: most installers should have an option to nuke the disk and start from scratch, way faster than zeroing the whole thing
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: few hours maybe
<AndChat146900> Can't I dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<AndChat146900> this is way faster but what's its con?
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: if you want progress, use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk bs=8M and run while sleep 5; do killall -USR1 dd; done in another terminal
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: what makes you think dd would be any faster than cat? the bottleneck is the disk write speed
<AndChat146900> I dont really know sorry
<AndChat146900> cat should be faster?
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: no, both should be same speed because disk write speed is the bottleneck
<mjayk> neither cat nor dd should be the limit in this process
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: but it's probably unnecessary
<AndChat146900> One last question when writing zeroes using dd
<AndChat146900> Specifying bs speeds things at the expense of?
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: I find just nuking the MBR/partition table is quite sufficient if some installer is choking on a gpt table or so, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk bs=512 count=1
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: bs is block size, that's how big a chunk dd writes in one go
<AndChat146900> 512 and 8M whats the diff
<AndChat146900> Is 512 better?
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: used to be important for tape drives and these days it's useful for aligning to erase block size on USB disks but shouldn't have much effect on spinning rust
<EriC^^> AndChat146900: 512 if you're copying something the smaller the less errors propogate files
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: with 512, dd has to wake up more often and the disk cache may not be used as effectively so it might run a little slower
<DiecastMessiah> sorry newboe here but why not just use gparted or the linux installer to remove the patitions .. make the new ones and format
<AndChat146900> I see, thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> DiecastMessiah: that's what I keep saying but he really wants to zero his disk apparently
<DiecastMessiah> kk
<EriC^^> AndChat146900: you dont need to rewrite the whole disk unless you're trying to remove the data so it cant be recovered somehow
<Triffid_Hunter> EriC^^: yeah and in that case a simple zero won't defeat many forensic tools
<AndChat146900> It's kind of a compulsive obsession thing
<AndChat146900> Just had a bad morning and lost all data on my hdd
<AndChat146900> Due to a power failure
<AndChat146900> And fsck failed so bad
<AndChat146900> Im starting to think it may be faulty
<AndChat146900> My hdd*
<AndChat146900> Btw dd has status=progress now
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: oh? neat
<AndChat146900> So you don't need to USR1 things
<AndChat146900> Ya heh
<AndChat146900> Newer versions tho
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: mine has it, just haven't checked man dd for years
<AndChat146900> Ugh if itll take this long I'll stick to a regular format
<AndChat146900> Should be sufficient, along with wipefs
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: at 50MB/s it'll take about 5.5 hours
<AndChat146900> Ya I cant wait that much
<AndChat146900> Other than security reasons, does zeroeing have any other benefit?
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: none, and it doesn't give security either
<DiecastMessiah> not really i would think..
<AndChat146900> Thanks for your time
<Triffid_Hunter> AndChat146900: there's apparently a slew of forensic tools that can recover most data from a zeroed drive.. the current standard is to write random data 7 times for secure wipe
<AndChat146900> Thatll take a month on my hdd
<DiecastMessiah> yeah best to make partitions .. I found at time if i have a problem even with 250gbs it can take 9 to 10 hours just to scan it
<lamemadres> alguien vivo
<bazhang> english here please lamemadres
<lamemadres> what are you doing
<DiecastMessiah> sorry to bug ya with dumb question but how do you run sh files again... trying to play Mel Stories .. and it not running from steam .. i tried the steamrun command in termial but no good and no errors .. so i am tring to run the sh script
<tomeaton17> DiecastMessiah, ./x where x is the location of the file
<DiecastMessiah> ty
<DiecastMessiah> ok alot of errors now :(
<tomeaton17> What does it say?
<DiecastMessiah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rSgPysPvB2/
<DiecastMessiah> different opengl problems it seems
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<Shawn|i7-720QM> anyone here run anbox?
<StormWarrior> Hey
<StormWarrior> I cannot update initramfs after kernel update from 4.10 to 4.13..
<ignatiz-> how do I reload service files on ubuntu 14.04 server? I tried initctl reload-configuration but it never worked.
<StormWarrior> Fatal: open /boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-40-generic.efi.signed: No such file or directory
<StormWarrior> run-parts: /etc/initramfs/post-update.d//runlilo exited with return code 1
<StormWarrior> dpkg: error processing package linux-firmware (--configure):
<StormWarrior>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1... Although I have removed the old initramfs entries from var/lib/initramfs-tools and my dpkg shows no trace of 4.10
<linuxuser45633> Hi, what approximate proportion of the Linux userbase consists of negroids/negroes?  < .01%?
<bazhang> linuxuser45633, thats not welcome nor ontopic here
<StormWarrior> anyone?
<linuxuser45633> bazhang: ?  Why?
<linuxuser45633> bazhang: You like these negroids or something?
<StormWarrior> lol
<StormWarrior> bazhang can you help me out?
<StormWarrior> ??
<danlii> Running Artful. I disabled the dnsmasq feature by setting dns=default in NetworkManager.conf and stopping/disabling systemd-resolved, because I want to be able to see which DNS server I use - but not resolvconf doesn't update my resolv.conf when I switch network connections. Any ideas? I can see that network manager gets the DNS settings from the DHCP, but it doesn't apply them to the system.
<Triffid_Hunter> danlii: that's what that option does. maybe stick the dns server you want in /etc/resolv.conf.head so it's always at the top and others appear below it?
<Triffid_Hunter> or hypothetically there's a way to make it put the dns server in a separate file which you could then munge to your liking
<danlii> Triffid_Hunter: I have different dns servers on the different networks I connect to, that's why I want the dhcp client to update resolv.conf for me.
<StormWarrior> ok i took care of the problem
<StormWarrior> And now I feel like a dumb f**k :(
<Triffid_Hunter> danlii: sounds like a good use case for unbound..
<StormWarrior> So in case anyone gets stuck in not being able to use apt-get after a kernel upgrade because the initramfs cannot be updated, delete the entries(all of em ) in /var/lib/initramfd-tools and generate new initramfs entry using update-initramfs -k all
<danlii> Triffid_Hunter: But then I can't see which dns server I use, because resolv.conf only says 127.0.0.53 or something like that. I don't see why I need to run a DNS server on my laptop to query the DNS servers on the networks I connect to, instead of just using a DNS client like I have always done.
<Triffid_Hunter> danlii: because NetworkManager is trying to be intelligent for you :P
<kalil99> aa
<kalil99> aa
<kalil99> aa
<kalil99> napoli
<kalil99> tettere
<kalil99> terre
<kalil99> tttttttttetteù
<mjayk> someone sat on their keyboard ? :>
<rud0lf> their cat was trying to communicate
<no_gravity> Good Morning
<funabashi> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5355            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      830/systemd-resolve whats this?
<no_gravity> Two strange things happened. 1) Since yesterday my laptop takes very long to shut down. 2) Since today when I try to start anything via gksu, it hangs.
<no_gravity> Any ideas how to debug it?
<mjayk> what did you change before the first problem occured
<no_gravity> Nothing.
<no_gravity> I have the feeling it is network related.
<aleksander> my firefox is randomly freezing whole ubuntu. is there a tool to diagnose the problem?
<aleksander> i tried disabling e10, hwa, clean profile… nothing works. it hangs entire system on page load, or sometimes on start
<aleksander> if im quick enough to kill the process system works ok, if i dont do it quickly, no respond from anything
<Emmarof> how do i resolve this error https://pastebin.com/LuY0k47s
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i add domain name to host name searches?
<tommymato> IRC newbie here, so please forgive if I mess up on etiquette. Is this a forum through which I could get some support for a Ubuntu 16.04 python/django problem?
<JimBuntu> tommyq, if it's related to the Ubuntu side of things, yes. It's less likely if it's actually a Python/DJango question and only related to Ubuntu because you are using Ubuntu
<JimBuntu> tommymato, please feel free to ask your actual question and if somenoe can answer it, they will
<tommymato> It may be related. I can get python django working on (forgive me) Windows but not having luck on Ubuntu. Again, sorry if I am not conforming to etiquette but willing to reward with Amazon stuff if anyone can help.
<JimBuntu> tommymato, Is it that you can't get a specific Python version installed, or Django OR is it that your script works in Win but not as expected in Ubuntu?
<tommymato> Ok thanks JimBuntu. My question is: I have python 2.7.14 and 3.5.2 installed. I know django has installed because I can run the django-admin command. However, if I run a django project I get the message 'Import Error: module not found django
<JimBuntu> neure, Are you asking how to configure your system so that domain.com always returns some special IP that you have specified?
<JimBuntu> tommymato, I don't use Django, but it sounds to me like the installation of Django you have didn't include the Python modules. Do you use PIP? Which version of Python is your script written to work with?
<tommymato> I used apt-get. Is pip recommended?
<tommymato> I think the script is geared to python3 but not absolutely sure.
<JimBuntu> pip is a specific installer to aid with Python library installs, I was simply asking so I would know if I run across something.
<JimBuntu> tommymato, Ok, let's see which Python is running by default... at the command line, please run `python --version`
<tommymato> python gives 2.7.14
<JimBuntu> Ok... I am going to guess that you actually need the 3.x version. You can manually test this by typing `python` and then pressing TAB a couple times so auto-complete will show you your options
<tommymato> I would prefer if 3 was the default but I've been told that I should leave 2.7 on because several components need it.
<JimBuntu> I am betting you have a "python3" command that you can start python with
<tommymato> yes i have
<JimBuntu> If so,,, then use `python3`, hit enter... now once in the interpreter for Python3, type `import django` and hit enter... let's see if you get the module import error
<tommymato> I'm going to try the runserver command with python3 and see if it makes a difference
<tommymato> ok
<neure> i try to install virtualbox guest additions, but installer says I do have something already installed
<tommymato> same. I get ImportError: No module named 'django'
<neure> how do i find what packages I need to remove to be able to install proper vbox guest additions?
<JimBuntu> tommymato, At this point, I'm going to suggest you go back through the django installation instructions to make sure you have the right version/etc installed.
<tommymato> (By the way, I've been knocking myself out with this problem for 2 days now. <y eyes are sore from reading StackOverflow posts!)
<tommymato> I'll do that Jim, but I've been through this quite a few times now. I'm wondering if there might be something wrong with the python install.
<JimBuntu> tommymato, there are a few ways to change the default Python version used by your system, you can 'set an alias' such as adding the line of 'alias python=python3' to your ~/.bashrc and then re-enter the terminal. I would also suggest that you use the line of something like (depending on exact Python version)... `#!/usr/bin/env python3` as your shebang line in the script(s)
<tommymato> JimBuntu, many thanks for your suggestions. I'm going to try that now.
<JimBuntu> tommymato, I would say you want to change your python versionm and verify a simple `python --version` is returning the version you want, before going through the django install again. If you get stuck, there is probably a #django channel that would be of more help.
<JimBuntu> tommymato, you are welcome, wish it would have been as easy as using python3 to initiate the script
<tommymato> Thanks again.
<JimBuntu> tommymato, yw
<Shawn|i7-720QM> is this normal? https://hastebin.com/xetuyokiqa
<ecormier> brew?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yea
<Shawn|i7-720QM> thats what asciinema devs recommend
<Shawn|i7-720QM> on their website
<ecormier> why are you not running the apt command it suggests (isn't brew only for macos?)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> o.O
<Shawn|i7-720QM> the one in apt is outdated isn't it?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh oops
<Shawn|i7-720QM> other installation methods
<ecormier> no idea, but if you plan on using a package manager other than the one used for ubuntu, don't expect too much help here
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well, brew is on linux too
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I installed brew from apt
<ecormier> my comment is still valid, apt is ubuntu's package manager, brew is not... I'm sure yum/rpm is in the repos too...
<ecormier> Shawn|i7-720QM: anyways, when it installed via brew, did you notice where it was unpacked? (folder)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> unpacked?
<ecormier> Shawn|i7-720QM: where did brew throw the files
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I don't know now
<Shawn|i7-720QM> after restarting
<ecormier> try using locate
<Shawn|i7-720QM> locate for brew shows hebrew fonts
<ecormier> no: locate asciinema
<Shawn|i7-720QM> and locate for asciinema returns nothing
<ecormier> Shawn|i7-720QM: I would apt it, but your welcome to scour your hd trying to find where brew put those files
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ahhh /home/linuxbrew, shown by brew config
<Shawn|i7-720QM> no need to scour it, that would take a while too if I had a scour pad
<Snicksie> not sure if this is on-topic or not, probably is: I am trying to compile a linux kernel module that works in kernel 4.4.0-112-generic, but if I compile in 4.4.0-116-generic I don't have the retpoline flag that is seemingly required from that release on (or at least according to journalctl it refuses to load the module because there is a flag mismatch (retpoline vs no retpoline). Machine is ubuntu 16.04.3
<Snicksie> LTS. I couldn't find any hint on how to compile with retpoline support. How can I do this?
<brainwash> Snicksie: I would ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Snicksie> okay thanks brainwash, will do
<afidegnum> hi, i m trying to intall a global package via pip, and i m having a permission denied. OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/MarkupSafe-1.0.dist-info'  do i need to modify the permissions or i should Sudo ?
<ecormier> afidegnum: why not install it using apt?
<Mutt> Hi
<afidegnum> they are python packages,
<ecormier> and?
<afidegnum> it seens can't be installed via apt
<ecormier> yes they can
<ecormier> sudo apt install python-markupsafe
<ecormier> ** at least they can on 17.10
<afidegnum> i m on 16.04
<yeats> afidegnum: 'apt search' is very helpful
<afidegnum> ok, i will do that
<teasp00n> im trying to install openjdk-8-source and i get an error: Package openjdk-8-source is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<teasp00n> does this mean there are problems with my sources.list or something/
<ecormier> teasp00n: I'd start by double checking that you have the 'source' option enabled
<ecormier> 'source code' option in 'software & updates'
<reddv> Hi, I'd like to install Ubuntu 16.04 alongisde my Windows 10 but I'm getting contradictory opinions on whether to disable secure boot or not. I'd rather not disable it (more security). What issues could I face?
<teasp00n> ecormier: nice one, i think that might be it :)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *sigh* https://asciinema.org/a/CtN8yOXJ5t3bEhHYtdPyCXdOv
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I'm curious when their alpha is going to work on lubuntu
<miyagi1> where can i find a staff list of this channel?
<solsTiCe> hi. I am using a "Hide Top Bar" gnome shell extensions. And I think it crashed because I've lost the top bar. or the the top bar simply disaperead. How do I ge tit back without logging out/logging in ?
<solsTiCe> no way to restart gnome-shell on waylan :-(
<solsTiCe> so how do I log out with the top bar ?
<ecormier> solsTiCe: press the power button?
<solsTiCe> damn !
<root> hola
<avallark> como estas senor :root
<myname2> hi, I have a question about Ubuntu and secure boot
<myname2> I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows (just installed Ubuntu on top), and I chose to disable secure boot from Ubuntu's installation  screen). I entered the password and it seemed to work ok. However, every time I boot onto windows, after rebooting my PC I can't even POST. All I get is a black screen, no matter how many times I reset my PC. The issue is resolved only if I unplug the power chord for a few seconds and re-insert it. The problem rea
<myname2> ppears if I boot onto windows. What to do?
<miyagi1> this is an offtopic question, ask on ##windows perhaps
<myname2> It's about getting secure boot's noose out of my neck so I can use Ubuntu properly.
<myname2> so it's about ubuntu
<mjayk> It doesn't sound like a secure boot problem to me
<mjayk> especially if the power cord thing is the solution
<myname2> it's definitely a UEFI/bios problem, probably relating to secure boot
<myname2> not sure how that works though
<myname2> Before that I didn't even know modern OS could fuck with the UEFI
<mjayk> doesn't sound like a secure boot problem to me, it would post if that was true.
<myname2> great, thanks for the help faggots]
<mjayk> yw enjoy your day
<petter_> hi! I'm having trouble getting my NFS mounts to automatically mount in ubuntu 17.10. Worked great in 16.04, same fstab lines... suspecting a delayed networking initialization?
<petter_> not finding good info when googling
<C_MF> Hello all. I have a question about AMD graphics drivers.Im just wondering where the best place to get some info is. Thanks!
<DiecastMessiah> hey all, i guess from the time i installed ubuntu and bumblebee it well was working right... but i uninstall bumblebee and reinstall nvidia drivers with nvidia prime and seem to be working but still have a problem with some games
<alexandre9099_>  hi, i'm trying to make the rift cv1 work work on a computer of a friend of mine, the rift gets recognized as a screen but then it just stays black, it is an optimus laptop
<DiecastMessiah> not sure if it because it a 32bit vs 64bit thing
<alexandre9099_> my optimus laptop works fine with the rift
<DiecastMessiah> rift?
<alexandre9099_> oculus rift
<alexandre9099_> cv1
<DiecastMessiah> ohh right sorry vr i should have remmeber that
<DiecastMessiah> I trying to run a game called Mel-Stories.. from steam it just doesn;t open .. if i try to run the sh script i get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yk5mT9JMJJ/
<django_> hey
<Guest73429> Why there are so many bugs in Ubuntu?
<django_> i have a CD that came with a book, but i cant get the audio :/
<django_> how can i get it
<Guest73429> Just insert the CD. Ubuntu should mount it automatically
<DiecastMessiah> found this odd OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 2.0 NVIDIA 340.104 340.104 but my card is opengl 2.1 .. and the game says it works on 2.1
<ioria> DiecastMessiah, not a gamer, but sometimes the issue is the wrong libstdc++.so lib in use
<django_> Guest11970, it worked with another CD but not this one
<DiecastMessiah> oh just noticed to after reinstalll the nvidia drivers with prime.. my unity search window never changes.. the background stays the same
<DiecastMessiah> seems to work fine if i turn on blur
<doge-doge> does anyone else get a bug with thunderbird if more than 1 unread mail comes in, there's no audio alert?
<doge-doge> I'm talking about the selected audio alert within thunderbird's settings
<doge-doge> ...mate really needs to add audio alerts to the popup notification settings
<gartral> hello all, I have a slight issue with a game i'm trying to run in steam, the game... for whatever brain-damaged reason... requires 32-bit Mono... IF I try and install 32-bit mono with replacing lib/mono-blah with it's 32-bit counterpart I'm told I have to uninstall the 64-bit mono to do so... is there a way that I can work around this and have BOTH 32 and 64 varients installed at once?
<doge-doge> what game is it
<gartral> doge-doge: all of the Shadowrun games
<gartral> I picked them up from one of the recent humblebundle
<gartral> s
<doge-doge> i just installed "steam-installer" and thankfully that worked for cs:s lol
<doge-doge> I think that automatically installed "steam:i386" as a dependency
<doge-doge> oh wow, clicking on that^ above launched steam
<gartral> doge-doge: I have that already, but the issue is mono, not steam
<Vic2> I am running Ubuntu 14.04.5 -- for some reason my terminal has defaulted to full screen when I open a terminal.  I much prefer 80x23.  How do I fix this as it is a major pita resizing it every time I open a terminal.
<gartral> Vic2: f11
<Vic2> gartral - let me rephrase ... not full screen but sized to take up the entire screen.  F11 just gets rid of the bar at the top
<leftyfb> Vic2: which terminal emulator are you using?
<Vic2> the default in 14.04 lts
<DiecastMessiah> try ctrl r is it the nomral termial
<DiecastMessiah> wait
<DiecastMessiah> ctrl 0
<Vic2> ctrl 0 does nothing
<DiecastMessiah> under termial is there different pre-set sizes?
<leftyfb> Vic2: Edit - Profile Preferences - What does "Initial Terminal Size" say?
<Vic2> AFTER I open it, yes there are presets on the menu under terminal.  but I want it to OPEN to what at one time was the default
<Vic2> use custom default terminal size is checked and 80 x 24 is in the size boxes.
<DiecastMessiah> odd same here for that
<DiecastMessiah> do you use ctrl alt t to open yours?
<leftyfb> Vic2: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Vic2> There is no "initial terminal size" ....
<Vic2> DM - the terminal icon on the desktop
<Vic2> leftyfb let me check
<leftyfb> Vic2: actually, before that, what happens when you run the terminal from the menu, and not the icon on your desktop?
<Vic2> menu?
<DiecastMessiah> k maybe what leftfb said. and if not maybe that desktop icon has it set to something
<leftyfb> Vic2: hit the start key, then type terminal and run it from there
<Vic2> leftyfb - same
<leftyfb> Vic2: you could try wiping all terminal settings: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-terminal
<leftyfb> Vic2: you'll need to log out and back in for the changed to take affect
<Vic2> any pitfalls to doing that?  I presume it would revert to the original default config no?
<DiecastMessiah> for the termial i would think.. it should effect other settings
<DiecastMessiah> shouldn't**
<Vic2> consequences be damned I did it ... no change.
<DiecastMessiah> oddness.
<Vic2> Also ... I use Torguard vpn ... when I first run it, that program is also taking up the entire desktop when opened ... something it did not use to do.
<Vic2> so torguard and terminal are both doing this.
<DiecastMessiah> not sure but looking around.. maybe the icon you use can add in this.. gnome-terminal --geometry=50x30+0+0 can change the first to what ya like
<TomJones__> Hello
<TomJones__> im having issues updating
<Vic2> DM - In Windows I would right click and be able to edit the properties -- but how would I do that to items on the Launcher here in Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> TomJones__: what version of ubuntu?
<TomJones__> 04
<DiecastMessiah> oh not sure.. i thought you had a icon on the desktop
<leftyfb> TomJones__: there is no version 04
<leftyfb> TomJones__: cat /etc/issue
<leftyfb> Vic2: open a terminal, then within that terminal, type: gnome-terminal
<Vic2> No sorry DM - I suck with terminology ... the launcher.  I can never find the desktop, lol.  On that note, is there a "show desktop" button in Ubuntu?
<TomJones__> its  17.04
<leftyfb> !artful | TomJones__
<ubottu> TomJones__: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> !zesty | TomJones__
<ubottu> TomJones__: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<Vic2> leftyfb: That simply opened another terminal window.
<leftyfb> Vic2: was it fullscreen or normal?
<bhanz> How to determine if orifice backdoor is installed on machine ?
<tripledouble> Hello. I created an aws ec2 instance with Ubuntu 16.04 on it, added elastic IP to it, I can ssh to it just fine using Putty, but if I do $ sudo reboot, I can no longer connect to it, I just get a connection refused error. I can only do it if I go to the aws console and stop the instance and then restart it from there.
<Vic2> leftyfb -- let me correct what I said earlier with hopefully better terminology ... the terminal opens sized to use the entire desktop rather than the "normal" 80x23.
<Vic2> Fullscreen was a terminology mistake on my part ...
<leftyfb> bhanz: Did you install it?
<leftyfb> tripledouble: contact Amazon support
<bhanz> No - but in nmap result, i do see that but i'm not able to find on machine ?
<bhanz> leftyfb:
<leftyfb> bhanz: nmap is a port scanner
<leftyfb> bhanz: what are you trying to accomplish?
<JimBuntu> tripledouble, try a shutdown command in terminal and see if it actually shuts down... I suspect something is preventing the 'restart' from completing
<bhanz> leftyfb: correct - i'm trying to figure out whether it is actually installed on my machine or not if yes then what package ? i want to remove it
<leftyfb> bhanz: if nmap is showing a port listening on the same port as BO typically does, it just means you have some process listening on that port. Unless you did it yourself, you do not have BO running on your computer
<tripledouble> JimBuntu: thanks for your reply. Should I do $ shutdown?
<JimBuntu> tripledouble, I would do that... see if I get my connection dropped, then watch the EC2 console to see if it shows that instance is powered off
<bhanz> leftyfb: i don't see any application is being used that port in netstat output
<leftyfb> bhanz: you probably configured something to listening on port 31337
<leftyfb> bhanz: sudo lsof -i :31337
<JimBuntu> port 31337... that's elite
<bhanz> leftyfb: cool, let me check that
<leftyfb> bhanz: you might have to install lsof
<leftyfb> bhanz: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bhanz> leftyfb: i'm using ubuntu 17
<leftyfb> bhanz: 17.what?
<bhanz> leftyfb: sorry i did tell about my laptop.
<leftyfb> bhanz: cat /etc/issue
<skulltip> i forgot what nvidia card i have in my system. i'm on a clean install of ubuntu 17.10, how do i tell what version wthout having to reboot and go into bios, if that's even opssible
<bhanz> leftyfb: server which i'm seeing this, it's ubuntu 14.04 server
<leftyfb> skulltip: lspci
<skulltip> ty
<skulltip> can i sudo install or do i have to do funky stuff like reboot and come into it from 'outside' the gui?
<leftyfb> skulltip: huh?
<skulltip> in past when installing nvidia drivers, had to alt-f7 or f2 to a CLI, log in and install. couldnt just install when in the window manager
<leftyfb> skulltip: open up the "additional drivers" application and enable the nvidia drivers
<skulltip> ah wait, forgot about that
<skulltip> where can i find that at
<thanzex> Hi there! I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an external HDD. Said HDD is full of other stuff but i have a 200GB empty partition that i'd like to install ubuntu to. I create the ext4 and swap partitions from the ubuntu installer but when i click on "install" a message appears that says " The partition /dev/sdc2 assigned to / starts at an offset of 307
<thanzex> 2 bytes from the minimum alignment of the disk, which may lead to very poor performance". I know it would be better for the ubuntu partition to be the first on the disk, but i really don't fancy moving 1.8TB of data in a disk only to install ubuntu. Choosing either of the "Continue" or "Go back" options in the message doe nothing. Is there a way to
<thanzex>  force it to install? should i do something different?
<tripledouble> @JimBuntu: You were right. It shut down, but aws console still shows it as running.
<leftyfb> skulltip: his the "start" key on your keyboard and type drivers
<tripledouble> JimBuntu: any ideas what I sohuld do next?
<tripledouble> I'm guessing it didnt actually shut down completely?
<skulltip> ty
<JimBuntu> tripledouble, check out your logs, if AWS console says it's still up then it's not actually shutdown, or I wouldn't expect it to be actually shutdown
<JimBuntu> tripledouble, in summary, it looks like you are failing to shutdown or restart
<Outy> thanzex: it may lead to poor performance. its not wrong on what partition the install is. its about 4k sector aligning. google it
<tripledouble> JimBuntu: can you please tell me what logs is should check out?
<thanzex> Outy: So, should i create the partitions outside of the installer?
<DiecastMessiah> if there is unused space.. but if not you can resize partitions to make the room.... but it risky to do that.. could lose data if the process messes up
<leftyfb> thanzex: can I ask why you want to install ubuntu on this drive
<Outy> thanzex: the installer should automatically align partition to sector - i don't know why it dont work with your installer
<thanzex> leftyfb: Both my main SSD and HDD on the comptuer are near full and i don't have fast enough USB drives, the external HDD has plenty of space left and decent performance so i chose that one. Outy: I'm using the installer from 16.03
<leftyfb> Outy: there was no 16.03. You might mean 16.04.
<DiecastMessiah> typo most likey 3 is beside 4 lol
<Outy> thanzex: launch live ubuntu system. delete linux partition on ext usb with help of gparted -> create new partition with gparted like before -> lauch installer and install to desired partition - should do the trick very easy
<JimBuntu> tripledouble, sorry for the delay... I'm not sure which log files would be best or if you should perhaps install a 3rd party program to simplify things... maybe start with /var/log/kern.log and possibly set up something like `sudo dmesg -c && sudo dmesg -w >~/dmesg.log &` right before you try to poweroff/restart
<tripledouble> JimBuntu: thanks a lot
<JimBuntu> tripledouble, then give the system a few minutes where it shows up as still running in EC2 before you restart it manually... then check that ~/dmesg.log you created...
<skinux> How come whenver I tab away from a file browser window, it disappears completely and I have to open new?
<JimBuntu> skinux - That's a new one on me. Mine simply land behind the other open window/entity unless I have 'Always on top' selected.
<adac> where can i see on command line from which repository my deb package was installed from?
<TJ-> adac: "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<adac> TJ-, awesome thanks!
<skinux> Hmm. I bet it's crashing
<skinux> Is the file browser called Files?
<pZombie> hello friends
<geirha> skinux: nautilus
<JimBuntu> skinux, You will see it as Files in the GUI, it's gnautilus in the cli
<pZombie> If i write an ubuntu ISO onto a large bootable usb drive/stick, i cannot get ubuntu to install itself on that same usb drive/stick. Can I?
<genii> No
<leftyfb> pZombie: correct
<pZombie> well, that's bad
<pZombie> imagine the possibilities
<skinux> So, nautilus is crashing when I tab away
<pZombie> you gift a friend just a fast usb stick with lubuntu install on it, and all he has to do is to just install it onto the same usb stick
<pZombie> and it wouldn't be impossible to establish in theory
<leftyfb> skinux: what version of ubuntu?
<genii> pZombie: Actually, if you already have multiple linux partitions on it, maybe, because then the partitioner won't choke if you just install to some other one not in use
<pZombie> genii - doesn't work. The installer just does not see the cdrom at all
<genii> ( although I haven't actually tried this yet)
<pZombie> this should be priority No1. It would make the spread of ubuntu and others so much easier
<JimBuntu> genii and pZombie  - This IS possible... there are utilities that can cause your USB stick to show up as multiple drives... generally with the first one being a CD-ROM device and then the rest being normal such as /dev/sda/b/c
<pZombie> just hand over a stick which is large enough to hold the iso image and is bootable, and has enough space for the other partitions
<nacc> pZombie: definitely *not* priority #1 :)
<leftyfb> pZombie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nacc> pZombie: and the way to do persistent USB is laid out in the wiki
<nacc> thanks leftyfb
<pZombie> but that is not what i am talking about
<nacc> pZombie: afaict, the effect is the same
<leftyfb> pZombie: you're not talking about the ability to boot from usb and save any changes you make?
<pZombie> the usb sticks nowadays are so fast and so big and cheap that they have enough space for the iso + a full install
<skinux> Ubuntu Xenial
<nacc> pZombie: right, which is called persistent USB
<skinux> I do alt+tab and Nautilus just disappears, not even a crash report.
<skinux> I guess I'll research other file browsers until I find a fix.
<leftyfb> skinux: run nautilus from a terminal, then tab away from it. You should see errors in the terminal if it crashes
<pZombie> nacc - the liveUSB hogs the RAM... a proper install does not, at least that is what i have seen from my experiments from liveCDs
<nacc> pZombie: 'hogs the RAM'?
<pZombie> just simply being able to save your settings etc, does not make a full install
<thanzex> Outy:  that did the trick, thanks
<leftyfb> pZombie: you're not going to get anything in the way of performance booted to an install over usb regardless
<Outy> thanzex: youre welcome - glad i could help
<leftyfb> pZombie: usb 2.0 is not "fast" as far as running a full OS from it. And usb 3.0 flash drives are not "cheap".
<pZombie> actually, usb 2.0 can do 40mb/s... and that is plenty fast if you can get the full 40mb/s at all times
<pZombie> a modern usb stick can deliver the 40mb/s at all times i would think.
<leftyfb> pZombie: also, usb flash drives are pretty unstable over time. That will affect performance and even loss of data
<pZombie> they give 5 years warranty now on usb sticks
<pZombie> if they were that bad, they wouldn't
<leftyfb> uh huh
<nacc> pZombie: in any case, this doesn't seem like an ubuntu support topic any longer
<C_MF> Yoiu can get a 32 gb 3.0 on amazon for 13 bucks. lol
<skinux> Here's what I got when I launched Nautilus from CLI (it did open) https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/17ff9fdf11efba951f4fd155064931eb
<nacc> pZombie: feel free to work on such a feature (although afaict, it already exist)
<leftyfb> skinux: did it crash? Because what you just posted is completely normal
<skinux> Well, it didn't crash. It just goes into the background, there is no indicator in panel, and it doesn't show up in the tab switcher menu
<leftyfb> skinux: what Desktop Environment are you running?
<skinux> Unity
<Outy> did i mention that i hate unity ^^
<skinux> I guess I'll just use Gnome
<skinux> Thakns
<C_MF> Anyone know how to uninstall graphics drivers?...
<Outy> C_MF: you can use Software & Updates from the menu and go to the additional drivers tab
<C_MF> Outy, Thanks, I appreciate it! Not sure why theyre not working tho. Do you have to use some sort of command to 'activate' them?
<Outy> C_MF: the will get activated after logoff/logon if everything went right
<matyd> how do I get libvert qemu to go away from the user accounts, for good? I keep deleting the user account but it keeps coming back after each update
<Outy> C_MF: ps  nvidia drivers until now - will NOT work with 17.10
<Outy> C_MF: use 16.04 lts instead
<C_MF> Understood. So its just some random glitch. And yea, I read about that a little. I have an AMD card, so no issue there.'
<nacc> matyd: in which dialogue? pastebin or screenshot?
<matyd> one sec and i'll get ya a screenshot
<thafreak> So, I want a network bridge without an assigned IP address.
<thafreak> But I can't for the life of me figure out how to make that happen with netplan.
<thafreak> Anyone able to make this work?
<thafreak> I tried giving it an address of 0.0.0.0, but that gives me errors.
<thafreak> If I simply don't give it an address, it's never brought up.
<matyd> nacc: https://snag.gy/boJi0w.jpg
<matyd> sorry i had to find a place to do the screenshots lol
<samori> hello
<AmericanBlend> hi
<nacc> matyd: can you pastebin `grep libvirt-qemu /etc/passwd` ?
<matyd> libvirt-qemu:x:64055:129:Libvirt Qemu,,,:/var/lib/libvirt:/bin/false
<matyd> just one line
<nacc> matyd: hrm, i don't know
<matyd> I mean I delete the user account, but it'll just come back after another update of that library.. rather annoying lol
<ioria> maybe a bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1672112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1672112 Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged]
<ioria> matyd, you can hide it from AccountsService, editing /var/lib/AccountsService/users/libvirt-qemu
<Crusher> I have this: http://gensen.dl.itc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/soft/TermExtract-4_11.tar.gz what do I need to do to install on WLS/Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !wsl | Crusher, support in
<ubottu> Crusher, support in: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<HermanDE> Afternoon all....
<Crusher> there's almost no one there OerHeks, so far I've found there is very little difference with what I'm doing
<matyd> ioria sounds good, i'll look there.
<OerHeks> Crusher, sad to hear, but this channel certainly does not support it.
<HermanDE> I'm trying to create a live netboot that doesn't use nfs.  Just a simple ramfs.
<ioria> matyd,  echo -e "[User]\nSystemAccount=true" > /var/lib/AccountsService/users/libvirt-qemu ; https://askubuntu.com/questions/897026/why-do-i-have-a-libvirt-qemu-account-in-lock-switch-account-options-in-ubuntu/897615
<matyd> there is no 'libvert-qemu
<matyd> in that dir, just mine
<HermanDE> the initrd doesn't seem to run dhclient.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<ioria> matyd, if you have it in 'User Accounts' , you should have the same in /var/lib/AccountsService/users .....
<cpaelzer> matyd: I think you hit bug 1672112, that might have some context info as well
<ubottu> bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1672112 Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857651
<matyd> ioria, i don't though :\ cpaelzer, very possible thank you
<markus__> does ubuntu prevent file deletion from permanent mounted ntfs partition. because every time i try to delete something it wont let me.
<nbastin> ...why does do-release-upgrade NOT WARN YOU that dsa keys will not be accepted
<tripledouble> JimBuntu: I tried the dmesg thing, but when I log back in, cat dmesg.log returns nothing
<nacc> tripledouble: `dmesg`, not `cat dmesg.log`
<OerHeks> nbastin, why should it, as DSA is depreciated for years now
<nbastin> OerHeks: because now I have a total brick at a remote site?
<nbastin> OerHeks: it seems sortof essential that maybe the upgrade script should say like, oh hye, we won't accept the key you're currently using after this update
<ioria> matyd, in this case, you might create one
<matyd> bug report?
<OerHeks> nbastin, so DSA is not used on your ubuntu itself, only in your keyring for access a remote site? .. again, why should ubuntu warn?
<ioria> matyd, nope, a  /var/lib/AccountsService/users/libvirt-qemu  file
<skmar> hello, on xenial I have an interface configured with a /29 network via /etc/network/interfaces but ifup creates a /8 route for it, I have no clue what could be wrong
<OerHeks> you can re-enable support locally by
<OerHeks> updating your sshd_config and ~/.ssh/config files with lines like so:
<OerHeks> 	PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes=+ssh-dss
<markus__>  does ubuntu prevent putting files to trash from permanent mounted ntfs partition. because every time i try to delete something it wont let me and give me warning that this file cant be put in trash.
<matyd> ahh, i gotcha. I've already deleted the account through settings. I'll do it next time when it happens again. Doesn't seem like there's a permanent answer at this time
<niko1990> hello everyone :)
<niko1990> I have a problem with mdadm (a software raid 1 with 2 hdds). It was running very good for around 2 years now, but now i have the problem, that i had a voltage outage (so my server crashed). After reboot my raid1 was seperated into md0 and md127. I disassembled it, turned the raid off, and tried to reassembe it with, but cat /proc/mdstat always shows me md0: active raid 1 sda1[0] xxx blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [U_] - and t
<JimBuntu> nacc tripledouble  In this case, tripledouble should be looking at something like `cat ~/dmesg.log` as this is a special file we were trying to create during poweroff
<tripledouble> JimBuntu: unfortunately it is empty. any thoughts as to why/
<Outy> Hi niko1990 - i would like to help, but no experience with software raid on my side here... maybe someone other could help out here
<TJ-> niko1990: sounds like you need to --examine each side of the mirror to ensure it's meta-data is correct to begin with
<JimBuntu> tripledouble, I wouldn't expect the dmesg log to be empty from the time to start a shutdown until it finishes... could be another symptom of the issue
<niko1990> TJ-: thank you very much, im going to look the examine command up :)
<niko1990> Outy: thank you anyway for trying =)
<netochka> i'm looking for a way to safely remove files. so they couldn' be recovered
<TJ-> netochka: see "man shred"
<netochka> Ty
<netochka> hmm.. it seems that it's a command line huh?
<OerHeks> with nautilus-actions, you can add shred to nautilus menu .. http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/delete-files-securely-in-nautilus-linux.html
<ioria> !info  nautilus-wipe
<ubottu> nautilus-wipe (source: nautilus-wipe): Secure deletion extension for Nautilus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (artful), package size 36 kB, installed size 156 kB
<OerHeks> old page but... oh nice find, ioria
<ioria> never tried
<Truk> hello i want to delete files inside a folder
<Truk> but not the containing folder
<Truk> how can i achieve that ?
<ycyclist> My kvm install of Ubuntu 12.04.5 on a 16.04.3 host has now been running for 24 hours.
<ycyclist> Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> Truk, use your filemanager? or cd into that folder, and delete all files with rm *
<ycyclist> Perhaps it will only work if I pay the support fee.
<OerHeks> 12.04.. suggestion: upgrade, as it is EOL, dead
<OerHeks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<netochka> i'm trying to set chromium to prevent websites from choosing their own font/size but can't find the option for it like in the firefox config. i did change the font size in the settings but still some pages have their own font size
<Truk> OerHeks: i have rm: cannot remove '*': No such file or directory
<Truk> whereas there are files in my directory
<nbastin> OerHeks: you can't re-enable it if you can't talk to the box, this is my point about do-release-upgrade
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: Please don't suggest running "rm *" without a gigantic warning.
<ycyclist> Ok.
<Jordan_U> Truk: First, be *very* careful with rm, especially when adding globs like '*'. Did you cd into the directory you're trying to remove files from before running "rm *"?
<akik> Truk: i sometimes use mc for file management, you can tag files with ctrl+t and delete with esc+f8
<Truk> yes Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Truk: Are the remaining files in the directory all files whose filenames start with '.'?
<Crusher> how do I open up cpan to download and edit the files and do make make test etc?
<Truk> no Jordan_U
<Crusher> look I think is involved?
<Truk> this the the files from a mount point
<Truk> my mount point is on /var/lib/docker
<Truk> each time i have to rm -r all the subdirectories one per one
<Truk> i want to delete them in one command
<Jordan_U> Truk: Does your user have permissions to read the contents of the directory you're tyring to delete files from?
<Truk> i use sudo
<Jordan_U> Truk: Does that mean no? (Using sudo doesn't change bash's ability to expand '*' to a list of filenames)
<Truk> my user doesnt have permission
<Jordan_U> Truk: Then that explains the problem. When bash can't read a directory to expand '*' into a list of files it will simply not expand the '*', leaving you with a literal '*' character. To see what I mean, try running "echo ~/*" vs "echo /var/lib/docker/*" and note that the "echo" command doesn't know anything about globs or even anything about files, it's bash that is doing the expanding.
<Truk> so what shoud i do Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> Truk: You have a few options, but first realize that you should be incredibly careful whenever running rm -r, even more so when adding a glob to the mix, a little bit more when adding sudo, and even more when adding quoting...
<nacc> JimBuntu: oh sorry
<Jordan_U> Truk: So, don't do this in the future without having made absolutely sure the command you're running does what you intend, possibly by having someone else check it for you beforehand.
<Truk> ok Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Truk: One option would be to run the following command: sudo bash -c 'rm -r /var/lib/docker/*'
<Jordan_U> Truk: Note the quotation marks around 'rm -r /var/lib/docker/*' those are critical, they are part of the command line that you need to enter.
<JimBuntu> nacc, no worries, it was obviously a bad looking command I instructed them to use, I shoulda at least changed the output filename, lol.
<nacc> JimBuntu: :)
<Jordan_U> Truk: Another option would be to run "sudo --shell" which will give you a root shell, then run "rm -r /var/lib/docker/*", then immediately run "exit" to exit the root shell. I don't like the idea of running an interactive root shell when you can avoid it, but doing it this way means that you don't have to worry as much about (and possibly make bad mistakes related to) quoting. (Forgetting quoting or
<Jordan_U> misescaping things can get you in trouble when doing something like "sudo bash -c ..." .
<zooth> hi
<netochka> i'm trying to set chromium to prevent websites from choosing their own font/size but can't find the option for it like in the firefox config. i did change the font size in the settings but still some pages have their own font size
<sere> what is the difference between 16.04 and 14.04 why is 14.04 still lts
<nacc> sere: 16.04 is also an lts
<nacc> sere: the difference is 2 years?
<nacc> sere: every two years, ubuntu puts out an LTS releas
<netochka> An Error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. The error message was: 'Error:Opening the cache (E:Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask.list (URI parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.)'.This usually means that your instaled packages have unmet dependencies
<sere> nacc ahh ok ty
<OerHeks> netochka, bitmask ppa list corruption? remove the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask.list and add it again ? https://bitmask.net/en/install/linux#packages-2
<netochka> OerHeks: u mean remove it manually? i donno how to remove it
<leftyfb> netochka: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask*
<OerHeks> you can remove it from softwarecenter> sources, or on comandline like leftyfb just typed
<netochka> ty
<netochka> well this is weird > rm: cannot remove '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask': No such file or directory
<OerHeks> the cause why it got corrupted, maybe a faulty disk, hard shutdown,.. maybe worth to start a filechk
<OerHeks> you missed the *, or did not use sudo
<leftyfb> netochka: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask*
<OerHeks> or use the full name:  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask.list
<OerHeks> [tab] autocompletes too
<plujon> To get my display to work at 1920x1080, I've had to add i915.alpha_support=1 to my kernel parameters.  That works.  However, the computer has frozen twice since I did this.  I would like to upgrade to the 4.15 kernel because i915 support is no longer alpha in it.  If I follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel , will my kernel be 4.13 ?
<netochka> keeps saying rm: cannot remove '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask.list': No such file or directory
<OerHeks> plujon, i would use the mainline ppa, if you *need* 4.15
<akik> plujon: you could try the mainline kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> carefull, just for testing, not supported
<OerHeks> netochka, how odd, use your filemanager and see in that folder, does it even exist?
<leftyfb> netochka: try "sudo apt-get update" now ... or whatever you were typing before to get the error message you posted here
<plujon> OerHeks: Thanks.  I think I do need 4.15, at least to try it.
<plujon> Do the ubuntu sources vary much from the standard linux sources?
<Ziginox> I hate to ask here, but I'm at a loss
<OerHeks> plujon, next ubuntu 18.04 will give 4.15 as basis, but is beta until release
<plujon> Alternatively, I could compile the kernel myself.  But last time I did that I think it took a long time to go through all the configuration.
<netochka> OerHeks: it's a bitmask folder in that directory and also a seperate Release.key file
<netochka> leftyfb:  tried that before, didn' work
<TJ-> plujon: using mainline builds you won't have some apparmor commits required to support lxc/lxd, nor zfs
<leftyfb> netochka: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask* && sudo apt-get update
<Ziginox> I have an ubuntu server VM running on top of XenServer. I've already increased the size of the virtual disk, as well as the size of the extended and logical partitions (using parted.) I can't for the life of my figure out how to extend the LVM volume to fill the entire logical partition
<netochka> leftyfb:  should i see any line or text after entering "sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitmask*" ???
<Ziginox> I tried "lvmextend -l+100%FREE -r /dev/Server2-vg/root", but that leaves the lvm unchanged
<netochka> the update is in process
<leftyfb> netochka: nope
<plujon> TJ-: By "mainline", do you mean, "ubuntu mainline" or "linux mainline"?
<TJ-> plujon: ubuntu mainline kernel builds
<akik> plujon: they are debs that install cleanly in ubuntu
<plujon> So Ubuntu mainline builds remove some apparmor commits for lxc/lxd and zfs?  Interesting.
<hggdh> plujon: mainline builds are as mainline releases the kernels, and they are intendd for test only
<plujon> I tried rebooting, but I saw no response.  Then I felt around inside the case, and it started to reboot.
<plujon> (tried rebooting by hitting a reset button)
<Ziginox> got it, had to use pvresize
<plujon> It was either a delayed reset, or the computer rebooted after I touched the DRAM.
<TJ-> plujon: No, ubuntu mainline kernel builds /do not add/ Ubuntu-specific apparmor, ZFS, and some other patches
<plujon> TJ-: Ah.  So they're closer to standard linux.  I see.
<hggdh> plujon: not closer -- they *are* "standard" linux.
<plujon> Oh, cool.  But already configured and built..
<hggdh> plujon: the idea is to have a way to verify if a bug is caused by Ubuntu patchs, or mainline
<hggdh> *patches
<OerHeks> see  the mainline wiki, how to install them, which order is important
<plujon> Unfortunately, I have only one display and must now switch to the rebooted computer.  It now responds to ping, but sshd didn't come online...
 * plujon bookmarks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<akem_> Hey, where can i configure the "alt gr" key on Ubuntu 17.10? cause it doesn't work in wine, and i can't find the same settings as for Ubuntu 16.04
<ChiLLabiS> I bought a used laptop and the screen is too bright. I can't seem to calibrate colors or lower brightness or gamma at all. Any help is appriciated.
<s10gopal> how to fix Cannot find arduino executable program under directory "/usr/bin/arduino". Please set the correct "arduino.path" in the User Settings.?
<gordonjcp> s10gopal: is it actually installed correctly?
<s10gopal> gordonjcp, i am getting this error in vs code
<s10gopal> and i dont know how to remove old arduino which is installed by apt-get arduino
<gordonjcp> oaky
<gordonjcp> *okay
<gordonjcp> so you're going to want the arduino package installed so you've got the libraries and stuff, I'm guessing
<Pinkamena_D> reloading the driver with for example mobprobe -r psmouse and reloading it does not fix the issue
<Pinkamena_D> I actually have not been able to find anything that will fix the issue besides doing the suspend/resume cycle again
<s10gopal> gordonjcp, i have installed two verion of arduino , one by apt-get and another by .tar file , firt i want to remove the old version(installed by apt-install)
<Elisah> Hi everybody, just installed Xubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) with the XFCE desktop. After a reboot numlock is not enabled on the login screen. I tried to add the Numlock and RestoreNumlock keys to keyboards.xml, but to no avail. All other methods I found via Google are for LightDM. Any suggestions on how to enable the numlock at login? Thanks!
<s10gopal> Elisah, enable it in bios
<Elisah> hi s10gopal, there's no such setting in the bios
<gordonjcp> s10gopal: surely apt-get remove arduino would do that?
<s10gopal> Elisah, f10 + A , then you can see some hidden option
<Elisah> thanks, I'll try it out immediately!
<brainwash> Elisah: why don't you want methods for lightdm?
<s10gopal> gordonjcp, and how to find the path of new version of arduino for vs code ?
<Elisah> I've installed XFCE, not lightdm brainwash
<gordonjcp> s10gopal: no idea, I've never used vs code
<brainwash> Elisah: lightdm is your login screen
<brainwash> Elisah: Xfce starts after you log in
<gordonjcp> s10gopal: I guess you could look at the contents of the tarball, how exactly did you extract it?
<Elisah> I see... ok, my mistake then
<s10gopal> gordonjcp,  '/Applications' for Mac, '/home/$user/Downloads/arduino-1.8.1' for Linux.
<s10gopal> what is for ubuntu ? above is not working
<s10gopal> gordonjcp,  '/Applications' for Mac, '/home/$user/Downloads/arduino-1.8.1' for Linux.
<s10gopal> what is for ubuntu ? above is not working
<Elisah> Bootup Num-lock is "On" in bios, pressing F10 (with or without A) just asks me to exit the bios
<gordonjcp> s10gopal: you just answered your own question
<gordonjcp> s10gopal: which is Ubuntu?  Is it Mac OSX or is it Linux?
<snow_1> hi
<snow_1> anyone here can help me some? :)
<s10gopal> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<gordonjcp> !anyone | snow_1
<tomreyn> snow_1: this will depend on the topic you are looknig for help with. feel free to just ask a question whenever you come here.
<s10gopal> gordonjcp, Cannot find arduino executable program under directory "/home/$user/Downloads/arduino-1.8.5". Please set the correct "arduino.path" in the User Settings. Requires a restart after change.
<snow_1> i cant copy files to my usb stick
<gordonjcp> s10gopal: $user needs to be replaced with your username
<gordonjcp> hm, is the bot split?
<s10gopal> $user is not an env .variable  for user name ?
<nacc> s10gopal: no
<wafflejock> s10gopal $USER is available, lower case wont work though
<s10gopal> thx
<netochka> OerHeks & leftyfb. ty. the last one worked.
<tomreyn> snow_1: using which ubuntu version, desktop (which?) or terminal, how are you trying to copy, what happens (any error messages?), what did you expect to happen instead? which other approaches have you taken in an attempt to make it work so far?
<tomreyn> oh, he's left
<HairToday> thepeopleschannel
<u122> 1253
<bytesaber> does ifup / ifdown no longer support vlans when parsing configs in /etc/network/interfaces?    been doing it for years, can't get it to work now.
<bytesaber> device not found messages
<yokowka>  hello. how to run duke nukem 3d on zesty zapus?
<yokowka> do you read me??
<teward> yokowka: zesty is EOL
<teward> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<teward> start by using a supported release.
<yokowka> ho sorry i mean ubuntu 17.10
<hfp> Hi, I'm about to mess with iptables to accomodate a transparent mitmproxy. Is there a way to backup my current iptables config so I can restore it when I'm done? I don't want to screw up my machine's iptables. Do I imply add the new rules and when I reboot they'll be gone?
<hfp> s/imply/simply
<blkadder> iptables-save
<blkadder> and iptables-restore
<hfp> blkadder: so if I do that, they'll persist, but if I don't `iptables-save`, the changes will be gone when I reboot?
<blkadder> iptables-save dumps your current config
<yokowka> teward, ubottu - can you help me in loading duke?
<blkadder> So you can save to a file.
<hfp> blkadder: cool, thank you
<blkadder> np
<hfp> yokowka: if someone knows how to help you, they'll answer. no need to harrass users (or bots). in the meantime, keep searching for answers online, that's how irc works.
<yokowka> hfp - if i do not repeat question how new joined see them?
<yokowka> *it
<OerHeks> yokowka, check out the wine channel?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> we don't support wine aps/games issues, they can
<yokowka> thank you phellas(if i'm wright in english)
<hfp> hmmm another question: do the changes made by `echo 0 | tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/send_redirects` also disappear after rebooting, or are they permanent and I should made note of what the current config is before changing anything?
<nacc> hfp: temporary
<nacc> hfp: you need to edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<nacc> hfp: proc is an in-kernel virtual filesystem
<netochka> what is the best software to transfer files between ubuntu and android phone via wifi?
<hfp> nacc: thanks, that's fine, I don't want to change the setting permanently; just for now
<wafflejock> netochka personally use airdroid allows you to work with android devices through a browser so it's platform agnostic
<wafflejock> netochka it's in the play store
<netochka> wafflejock: i didn't get what u mean by that. what should i be looking for on playstore?
<OerHeks> airdroid
<netochka> oh
<netochka> sorry. ok
<netochka> Ty
<netochka> OerHeks: btw, the command lines u gave me earlier worked. thx a bunch
<OerHeks> have fun!
<krad> hi. i'm executing "daemon --name="beton" -o=log.txt sh test.sh" .. but then i do ps x and i dont see the daemon running why
<nacc> krad: is `daemon` a special command you have ?
<nacc> oh i see from teh same named package
<ikonia> it's an old binary
<leftyfb> krad: what version of ubuntu?
<krad> 16.04
<ikonia> it won't work as sh test.sh
<ikonia> no-one really uses daemon as it wasn't really a good way of doing things (hence why you don't hear about it these days)
<krad> On Unix, you can use a wrapper like this to make the daemon behave. You can call your command like this:
<krad> daemonize -E BUILD_ID=dontKillMe /path/to/your/command
<ikonia> "on unix" ?
<leftyfb> I would just create a systemd unit. You'll get way more functionality and it'll be cleaner
<ikonia> and yes, path/to/your/command not /path/to/shell /with/path/to/second/command
<ikonia> it will just run the shell and exit
<akik> krad: you can test if "nohup command &" works in your case
<ikonia> there is more to this than he's telling us as he's also asking ##linux
<s10gopal> how to fix #include errors detected. Please update your includePath. IntelliSense features for this translation unit (/home/gopal/Arduino/sketch_feb15test/sketch_feb15test.ino) will be provided by the Tag Parser. ?
<ikonia> test.sh starts a java sever, which will also not exit the shell most likley
<ikonia> which will make it hard to daemonise a startup routine
<ikonia> I suggest this is dealt with by ##linux
<akik> krad: why are you asking in multiple places?
<akik> krad: just so you know, crossposting is disrespectful to people who want to help you
<chrometiger> what does this mean?
<chrometiger> dpkg: error processing package oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<chrometiger>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<chrometiger> Setting up gsfonts-x11 (0.24) ...
<chrometiger> im trying to install aptana studio 3 and it says i need to install java7 first and i get this
<nacc> chrometiger: oracle-java7 is not an ubuntu package
<chrometiger> im trying to follow this tutorial http://linuxpitstop.com/install-aptana-studio-3-on-centos-and-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> chrometiger, and what ubuntu version ??  the webupd8 ppa, might not give a oracle binairy blob for your version
<nacc> chrometiger: which has you setup a ppa, which isn't supported here
<chrometiger> 16.04
<chrometiger> ah
<OerHeks> java 8 / 9 is current
<OerHeks> 10 is out...
<nacc> OerHeks: they specifically want oracle java, as well
<ioria> and 7 is not supported on xenial, i'am afraid
<OerHeks> yeah, only an ARM version .. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java?field.series_filter=xenial
<wafflejock> chrometiger suggest checking out vscode haven't really heard of anyone using aptana I did check it out when it was released a few years back but don't think it's seen widespread adoption among web developers (alternatives to vscode are atom, sublime text, brackets etc.)
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<chrometiger> wafflejock, thanks im using sublime now was just trying to find a better wysiwyg editor
<tesuji>   sublime really is the opposite of wysiwyg...
<chrometiger> i know
<tesuji> just like its mom vi and dad emacs
<chrometiger> was wanting to try out something different
<tesuji> :)
<wafflejock> yeah unfortunately don't have any good suggestions on that sorry
<chrometiger> like to try pinegrow but im not paying 50 bucks
<s10gopal> how to use visual studio code arduino extension on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<OerHeks> if you don't find an answer here, try #visualstudio or #programming or #arduino ?
<Hazy> anyone recommend a good laptop to run ubuntu on?
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<akik> Hazy: dell has ubuntu pre-installed. i hear they're good
<OerHeks> populair is dell xps 13/15
<OerHeks> but any acer/asus/hp will do fine
<Hazy> thx
<Sircle> I am getting alot of these. What should I do? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9078504
<blkadder> fail2ban
<Sircle> blkadder,  thats all?
<s10gopal> anyone can please help me with vs code ?
<blkadder> Well, what else would you like to do Sircle?
<Sircle> blkadder,  which setting to edit?/make harder?
<blkadder> Again, set up fail2ban
<Sircle> blkadder,  its already installed
<Sircle> blkadder,  which setting to edit?/make harder in fail2bain?
<blkadder> You can play security by obscurity in moving ssh ports.
<s10gopal> how to setup visual studio code on ubuntu ?
<Sircle> Why it said 48668 in  "Failed password for root from 115.238.245.6 port 48668 ssh2"? ssh is on 22
<Jordan_U> Sircle: You can switch to using key based rather than password based ssh access (or require a key *and* a password).
<blkadder> That too...
<blkadder> But people will still hit you.
<Sircle> blkadder,  and in ubuntu, I don't have a root login. so either way I am safe? Jordan_U?
<lordcirth_work> Sircle, so long as you have a good password, and optionally fail2ban, it's just log spam
<Jordan_U> Sircle: Every TCP packet has a source and destination port.
<lordcirth_work> Those attacks are low-effort spam.  key-only is good if you want.
<Sircle> k
<blkadder> Sircle Yes, if you don't allow root login that will protect you against people trying to guess your root password. :-)
<OerHeks> s10gopal, try #visualstudio or #programming ?
<Sircle> blkadder,  I guess by default, ubuntu does not supports root login?
<Jordan_U> Sircle: Generally when host A starts a connection with host B host B listens on a known port (like 22) and so host A will send a packet with a source port that is high and chosen at random and a destination port of 22. Then host B will reply with the destination port number that host A randomly generated, and source port of 22. This way you can have two ssh (or any other TCP) connections between two
<Jordan_U> hosts even if they are using the "same port" (22). While two connections between the same hosts will share the port 22, they will not share the randomly generated port.
<Sircle> ok
<blkadder> Sircle: Correct, to prevent exactly these sorts of script kiddie attacks.
<blkadder> You have to explicitly enable root login if you wanted it for some reason, but it's almost never a good idea.
<Sircle> ya
<fds> So, my SD card reader isn't working.  `lspci` gives the following output, which I think corresponds to the device: 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<fds> I'm not really sure what to do now.  Is there a chance it's a simple as modprobing something?  Is there a list somewhere of what hardware is supported by what kernel modules?
<TJ-> fds: show us "lspci -nnk -d ::ff00"
<alecarnevale> Hi there, I have an issue with notification. When one come and I click on it if I have telegram or MEGAsynch in background (system tray, not just minimized) they come to focus.
<fds> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hwdmQbHCyv/
<OerHeks> maybe that device can read only SDHC cards
<fds> (I guess I can see the answer - rtsx_pci)
<TJ-> fds: That confirms the kernel driver "rtsx_pci" is loaded
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mongrel_Shark> Mwahahahahaha
<TJ-> fds: so now I'd monitor the kernel log then plug the media in: "dmesg -w"
<leftyfb> what the!!!!!
<leftyfb> TJ-: I never knew about the -w !!
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250605 says so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1250605 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:5286 [Clevo W310CZ] Realtek Card Reader not working." [Medium,Incomplete]
<leftyfb> the amount of things I don't know after using linux professionally since 1994 is insane
<TJ-> leftyfb: lol ... hate to tell you but "man dmesg" is quite useful
<leftyfb> yeah yeah, I just never assumed it would have a follow
<leftyfb> while true; do dmesg -T |tail -n 20 ; sleep 1; clear;done
<leftyfb> that's been my solution for years
<fds> TJ-: Ah ha, that seems to pick it up: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mcf49bH8ZZ/ but the reason I had assumed it wasn't working was because nothing appeared in /dev when I put the card in
<leftyfb> <~~~ chump
<TJ-> poor lefty :)
<yonaikerlol> Hello :D
<TJ-> fds: YAY, so you've got the device :) /dev/mmcblk0
<leftyfb> my god that's so much nicer I can't get over it
<TJ-> fds: I wish all issues were as easy as yours
<TJ-> leftyfb: I generally do "sudo dmesg -C; dmesg -w"
<OerHeks> fds, that rtl 8411 only r/w SDHC
<alecarnevale> anyone can help me with notification issue?
<fds> OerHeks: That's okay, that's what I've got. :-)
<fds> TJ-: Thanks for your help!  I'm glad I didn't cause you too much trouble
<tesuji>  /quit
<gvvg__> Hi I created a service that needs to run as a specific user but when I enable it  and it runs - it always generates a permission denied and then disables itself because it says start request repeated too quickly
<gvvg__> https://pastebin.com/feJQ1i6b
<gvvg__> can anyone see why this won't run as user gilbert?
<nacc> gvvg__: where is that file being installed?
<gvvg__> --> /etc/systemd/system
<TJ-> gvvg__: likely the user gilbert doesn't have permissions to write to some directories/files; try running geth manually as user gilbert
<gvvg__> thanks - sorry for the stupid question :)
<nacc> gvvg__: ok, just making sure you were doing a system service; i'd check what TJ- said
<akik> gvvg__: errors go to the systemd journal: "journalctl -xef"
<gvvg__> yes it works now that I fixed the perms on the file in question
<energizer> Does ubuntu come with curl?
<TJ-> !info curl | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.55.1-1ubuntu2.3 (artful), package size 151 kB, installed size 365 kB
<dax> energizer: it isn't pre-installed. it's in the repositories (so sudo apt-get install curl)
<energizer> ok
<mark721> hi guys
<mark721> So I was having odd sounds coming from my hard drive (about 3 months ago when it started) i looked into it yet i didnt really find a fix and everything seemed fine so i left it.
<mark721> today i realised the sound is a tad sharper https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/7zqoqq/hard_drive_making_weird_sounds/ so i made that post.
<mark721> now i put my pc to "Suspend" and then when i pressed on the keyboard to leave suspend
<mark721> it started up and then it said
<mark721> kernel: [ 3542.651133] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie004: link training error: status 0x1001
<mark721> kernel: [ 3542.651137] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie004: Failed to check link status
<mark721> And then went back into suspend
<mark721> im really worried my hard drive is gonna die - any advice pls
<gicultra> sicilia
<OerHeks> mark721, check out the s.m.a.r.t. info in disks utility, if that gives bad result; replace hdd
<kostkon> mark721, how old is the HDD
<mark721> 2.5 years old
<compdoc> SMART will tell you if its dying
<OerHeks> coulbe anything, from bad sectors to spinn up issues
<mark721> what is disks utility?
<mark721> i checked on ubuntu and i cant find it
<compdoc> program that comes with
<compdoc> type is disk
<compdoc> in the search
<compdoc> in
<mark721> then?
<compdoc> theres a little menu with 3 bars
<compdoc> select smart
<compdoc> depends on the ubun tu version
<mark721> I only have Disk Usage Analyser, Disks, and startup disk analyzer
<mark721> i have 16.04
<compdoc> disks
 * OerHeks facepalms
<katnip> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-s-unity-8-desktop-revived-by-ubports-with-support-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-519890.shtml
<foddo> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda > smart-results.txt
<katnip> i thought unity was out
<compdoc> I mean the 3 bars depends on the ubuntu version. older version use a diff icon
<nacc> katnip: not ontopic for this channel, afaict
<katnip> huh?
<nacc> katnip: unity8 is not in 18.04, and the above link is about ubports
<mark721> um btw should i do short extended or conveyance/
<compdoc> cant wait to see 18.04
<nacc> katnip: further, this is the support channel, not the post-a-news-article channel :)
<mark721> I assume I do self test right, should I pick short, extended or conveyance?
<foddo> short should be fine.
<OerHeks> sad to read they don't publish a proper ppa..
<katnip> nacc,  you made your point, no need to drive it home
<compdoc> mark721. no
<compdoc> no need for tests
<mark721> oh
<mark721> i started it already LOL
<compdoc> just read reallocated sectors, pending secotrs
<lordcirth_work> Do note that SMART does not catch all impending failures, test or no
<lordcirth_work> Always have backups
<compdoc> shuold deiplay the health
<compdoc> display
<SimonNL> should*
<daleosmond> Test
<mark721> lordcirth_work, thank you
<mark721> compdoc, see this pls https://imgur.com/a/2GlIm
<ConkyAxis> Test...
<compdoc> mark721, looks fine
<mark721> phew
<compdoc> only 6 months powered on
<compdoc> partically new
<mark721> what does the 6months thing mean?
<compdoc> how many hours its been powered on
<mark721> OH in hours
<mark721> i thought it was when i got it LOL
<mark721> i was like thats not right.
<OerHeks> hdd's fail in a few weeks, or after 5 years
<mark721> um ok so
<mark721> Ok lets assume the hard drive is fine for now
<Jordan_U> mark721: I would take bad sounds as a strong sign that the drive is close to failing, even if all S.M.A.R.T. tests pass.
<Jordan_U> mark721: Do you keep good backups of all important data that's on this drive?
<compdoc> does the drive making seeking noises or wierd noises?
<blkadder> Yes, SMART isn't bullet proof by any means...
<OerHeks> sounds like unregular spinn ups or ticks..
<blkadder> If you are lucky it will inform you of a failing drive. :-)
<mark721> compdoc, i put a link to the sound in the reddit link
<compdoc> oh
<mark721> i actually can't tell you what it sounds like
<s10gopal> can anyone please help me with visual studio code ?
<mark721> because i don't know what spinning sounds like
<mark721> lol
<mark721> https://clyp.it/w01cw4i0 here is the sound file compdoc
<mark721> Jordan_U, sorry i forgot to reply lol there is no way that i can identify the location of the sound
<mark721> it could be from the fan
<blkadder> Yeah
<blkadder> That's what it sounds like
<compdoc> that sound on reddit doesnt seem to play
<mark721> its super quiet
<mark721> put ur speakers on full blast lol
<blkadder> Sounds like a noisy fan to me...
<mark721> blkadder, it only happens on boot
<mark721> ONLY
<blkadder> Well, open up the box and identify the source....
<mark721> or very minor when exiting "Suspend"
<mark721> ok one thing
<mark721> so the main reason i came to irc was because i came to leave suspend and for the first time it didn't,
<mark721> it literally started up and did the ubuntu loading and then i saw
<mark721> some error and then it went back into suspend
<mark721> what happend/
<compdoc> hard to say what the sound is. open the computer and unplug the drive then power on
<mark721> ok will do
<mark721> kernel: [ 3542.651133] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie004: link training error: status 0x1001
<mark721> kernel: [ 3542.651137] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie004: Failed to check link status
<mark721> those were the errors i got
<mark721> and the pc went back to sleep/suspend
<mark721> this has never happend
<mark721> *befroe
<mark721> before*
<compdoc> stuff hapens
<mark721> so what ignore it? i mean i was just thinking maybe it has a link to the hard drive
<compdoc> lol, no. find out what it is
<mark721> oh right since u said stuff happens i thought u meant just forget it lol
<mark721> im talking about why the pc didnt exit sleep mode btw
<mark721> (not about the hard drive )
<mark721> (although the reason MAYBE linked)
<compdoc> well, sometimes glitches do happen, but the noise I meant. find out what that is
<mark721> i will, but i was asking about the new issue lol
<mark721> any ideas why it didnt leave suspend
<TJ-> mark721: "link training error" from the PCI-E Hot Plug driver is not related to the disk drive
<compdoc> I dont use suspend, so maybe the oldtimers in here...
<mark721> TJ-, so what happend?
<mark721> TJ-, why did the pc choose not to leave sleep mode
<mark721> well it woke up but went back to sleep lol
<TJ-> mark721: No idea! You think I'm telepathic with your PC?
<OerHeks> suspend/hybernate can give vary results, this looks like wifi link is not up
<TJ-> mark721: usually there's bug in the system's ACPI firmware interfaces
<CoJaBo> What is the "usual method" of setting up a secure fileserver under Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> such re-connect can take up to 10 sec+
<mark721> OerHeks, TJ- thanks :)
<mark721> only one issue
<mark721> actually nvm
<mark721> thanks guys i will try and open it up asap
<OerHeks> CoJaBo, read some hardening guides, like https://github.com/dpolitis/Ubuntu-Xenial-Security/
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: Is there an official/up to date guide?
<mark721> compdoc, ty too :P
<OerHeks> sure, our wiki.. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: so, nothign about file serving then? :/
<OerHeks> oh, there are many options, owncloud, nfs share, samba ..
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<CoJaBo> I'm currently running Samba over ssh, bacause that's what was needed to connect Windows systems; but it's terrible in most ways
<akik> CoJaBo: openssh has a internal-sftp component which you can use. it can chroot the directory on the server
<OerHeks> that also :-)
<arooni> easy way to convert a .mkv file to .m4a ?
<OerHeks> but you got me triggerd on 'secure'
<CrazyH> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04. Crap! I just made the classic mistake of screwing up my sudoers file and I have no root login setup. Please tell me that there is some reasonable way to fix this :-/ Maybe running an install / repair DVD?
<nacc> CrazyH: you can always boot a live usb and fix it
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: Secure as in "can be used over the Internet", in this case
<nacc> CoJaBo: "over the Internet" as in via a browser?
<nacc> CoJaBo: or do you mean remotely?
<nacc> CoJaBo: if just the latter why not just ssh directly?
<CrazyH> nacc, awesome! any specific one recommended?
<OerHeks> maybe an owncloud instance is the best secure way of running a service
<nacc> CrazyH: i mean, the one that is for your OS (so in your case 16.04)
<nacc> OerHeks: i believe it's snapped as well
<OerHeks> https://www.linuxbabe.com/cloud-storage/install-nextcloud-server-ubuntu-16-04-via-snap
<TJ-> CrazyH: you can reboot and at the boot-loader choose Advanced sub-menu then select a Recovery option
<OerHeks> maybe an idea to not run on port 80 .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/795064/how-to-configure-port-number-for-owncloud-snap-install
<OerHeks> :-D
<CrazyH> TJ-, Thanks! I'll give that a shot
<TJ-> CrazyH: tap on Escape key at boot-time to get the boot-loader menu
<TJ-> CrazyH: when you use Recovery it'll take you to the 'friendly recovery' text menu, choose the "root shell" option. To make changes you may need to make the root FS read/write first with "mount -o remount-rw /"
<akik> TJ-: remount,rw
<akik> i wonder why the recovery mode hasn't got any love. it'd be nice that you could use it more easily
<TJ-> haha, yeah, I was thinking of errors=
<akik> the root fs mount, network starting
<TJ-> It's got worse recently... it spontaneously reappears over the top of an active root shell session quite frequently; it's been annoying me a lot
<akik> wow
<TJ-> it's like it's on a short timeout (1 minute-ish) then the ncurses menu gets redrawn so you think it's exited the shell but the shell is still active, I'm not quite sure if it's a plymouth thing or something else
<colemickens> When I copy the ubuntu 17.10.1 iso to a jump drive, "casper" is a file, not a directory. Yet, when I look at the ISO directly, it is a directory.
<colemickens> How is this possible / what am I doing wrong? I'm simply using `dd` to copy the ISO as I do with any normal distro image.
<TJ-> We should also have a sudo.service that resets the suders to the last setting automatically after a timeout if some user doesn't confirm it's still working
<sabrehagen> Hi all, I'm encountering this error after an apt update: "relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.5.0: symbol _ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE7compareERKS4_, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference"
<colemickens> The 16.04 iso works correctly. After 'dd'ing it, I have a 'casper' directory.
<sabrehagen> I've tried all top google results but haven't found  afix
<sabrehagen> here's my install log: https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/7dea11d531dafe18f35e8bf935e7b8de
<sabrehagen> Can anyone advise me please?
<TJ-> sabrehagen: Zesty is no longer supported
<katnip> is 16.04.4 coming in march?
<sabrehagen> TJ-: yes, that's why I was trying to upgrade to get off it
<nacc> katnip: yes
<TJ-> sabrehagen: oh, sorry, didn't see the last but 1 line amongst all that
<sabrehagen> TJ-: do you have advice as to how I can fix my current situation so that I can get back to a supported version?
<akik> sabrehagen: this page seems to have some more information about the relocation error: https://askubuntu.com/questions/777803/apt-relocation-error-version-glibcxx-3-4-21-not-defined-in-file-libstdc-so-6
<akik> sabrehagen: at least the versions match
<sabrehagen> akik: thanks - have been there and tried all solutions - no luck
<TJ-> sabrehagen: researching it, give me a mo
<mtdms> i hate windows, i love linux, but i need to use it because i need aspel software and it runs only in windows, is there a solution? virtualbox?
<sabrehagen> TJ-: thank you!
<mtdms> what can i do that situation?
<compdoc> does aspel software require fast video? vms arent great for that
<TJ-> sabrehagen: OK, in a 17.04 container here the file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 does contain the symbol _ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE7compareERKS4_ so that tells us it's likely your system has a broken/different libstdc++
<Outy> WeeChat in RetroTerm: http://i.imgur.com/Bnx39I8.png  ;o)
<sabrehagen> TJ-: great debug technique :)
<TJ-> sabrehagen: which version of that package is installed? "dpkg -l  libstdc++6 "
<TJ-> sabrehagen: I see  6.3.0-12ubuntu2
<sabrehagen> TJ-: 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9
<TJ-> sabrehagen: ouch, and it even has "16.04" in it's name, which makes me wonder why it was never upgraded
<nacc> TJ-: that would come from a ppa
<nacc> almost certainly
<nacc> oh wait
<nacc> i see it's the version in xenial-security
<nacc> sabrehagen: how did you go to zesty?
<CoJaBo> nacc: I've also used sshfs, but it implodes if the connection flakes out
<TJ-> sabrehagen: what does this report? "apt-cache policy libstdc++6"
<sabrehagen> nacc: probably a sudo apt-get upgrade a while back
<sabrehagen> TJ-: apt-cache: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.5.0: symbol _ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE7compareERKS4_, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<CrazyH> Damn! I tried using the grub advanced boot option, but it's too unstable. Just about the time I start making progress in a root shell it freaks out and completely breaks :-/
<sabrehagen> TJ-: catch 22
<CrazyH> Trying to fix my broken sudoers file
<two> YO CHECK OUT EFNET NEWS - Jason Bandy - EFNet News - Episode 54 - RIP #/JOIN AND FUCK FREENODE - https://youtu.be/fTsDFt1Hk_o IN VIDEO NOW
<nacc> CrazyH: why are you using advanced boot? just boot a live usb
<nacc> sabrehagen: well that's not how you upgrade release anymore
<OerHeks> !spam | two
<ubottu> two: Please don't spam
<CrazyH> I'm currently download a DSL iso to throw on a CD ( because a blank CD is all that I have ). Hopefully that will give me a stable root terminal
<sabrehagen> nacc: how is the method now?
<nacc> sabrehagen: do-release-upgrade
<CoJaBo> Which is better/more-typical then? sshfs, or NFS over.. OpenVPN I guess?
<sere> Question? is swap needed on a install to usb/portable.. i would think even more sence its portable
<TJ-> sabrehagen: Let's try manually installed the correct version, can't make it much worse! "wget http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-6/libstdc++6_6.3.0-12ubuntu2_amd64.deb ; sudo dpkg -i libstdc++6_6.3.0-12ubuntu2_amd64.deb"
<CoJaBo> You'd think there'd be a guide for one of those :/
<tapanik> i installed ubunru 16.04 , now audio and bluetooth works fine
<akik> CoJaBo: you don't like the openssh solution?
<CoJaBo> akik: wouldn't that be sshfs? Or did you mean something different..
<TJ-> sabrehagen: if that works that should allow apt tools to recover
<akik> sere: no it's not needed
<sabrehagen> TJ-: no recovery
<tapanik> ubuntu lost bluetooth signal and audio was off, soundcard works fine
<sabrehagen> dpkg -l lists 6.3.0-12ubuntu2
<sabrehagen> apt-cache gets the same error
<akik> CoJaBo: openssh server daemon can be used to transfer files (sftp)
<CoJaBo> akik: It does actually need to appear as a mounted filesystem
<raparkhurst> hi
<akik> CoJaBo: the same process that handles the secure terminal access can be used to transfer files
<akik> CoJaBo: ok then sshfs
<sere> akik: crap, next time lol. i heard its only needed if you run out.. thank you :)
<akik> sere: it would make your system really slow if it started using swap on the usb stick
<raparkhurst> is there a way I can specify an xorg setup to always follow?  I have two monitors -- one vertical, one horizontal.  GDM always loads on the vertical one so it's always flipped a bit.  Once i login, the session loads the settings fine, but it'd be nice to have this always be the case?
<TJ-> sabrehagen: in theory, a fresh invocation of the command should work since it'll link to the new version
<raparkhurst> or get GDM to use the other monitor for user login
<CoJaBo> akik: sshfs isn't reliable enough, was the problem; if the connection flakes out and it disconnects, it's a PITA to get it to automatically reconnect
<akik> CoJaBo: you can also put the sshfs mount under autofs. not sure though if your network is flaky if it helps
<sabrehagen> TJ-: I checked for the presence of _ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE7compareERKS4_ and it exists now
<TJ-> sabrehagen: I wonder if you'd be safe to try a reboot ?
<sabrehagen> That's what I'm most afraid of...
<TJ-> sabrehagen: :D
<TJ-> sabrehagen: I don't see anything that should be a problem, only that apt issue with the symbol
<sere> raparkhurst: i had i setup similar to this.. it was awhile ago i believe i just used xorg.conf with fluxbox to handle to workstation/screen/apps
<raparkhurst> Hrm...let me give that a try...
<CoJaBo> akik: Might be worth a try, but it seems like that's mainly to automount on use; nothing says for sure it'll handle a dropped connection
<mtdms> compdoc: no, its for business management
<sabrehagen> TJ-: won't all other programs that rely on that library be affected?
<TJ-> sabrehagen: well it's got the 'proper' version now so they should get on better
<TJ-> sabrehagen: but so far you only know of apt having a problem when called from do-release-upgrade presumably
<mtdms> compdoc; sorry for not answering at time, i was on phone
<ziesemer> I'm on 17.10, having upgraded and not yet converted to Netplan.  Looking to better understand how an "iface ... manual" declaration (vs. "dhcp") declaration in /etc/network/interfaces still runs dhclient and uses DHCP - and how to get it to not.  (I don't want dhcp, I don't want static - I want manual...)
<TJ-> sabrehagen: sorry, apt -> apt-get having the problem
<mtdms> i dont like windows, but that kind of situations i need to use it
<TJ-> ziesemer: are you sure it's not network-manager, or systemd-networkd, doing that?
<CoJaBo> Is NFS better/worse than that? It seems like it'd be more common, but it's strange the guide doesn't seem to mention any possibility of running it remote at all :/
<OerHeks> mtdms, if wine/playonlinux give no solution, vm is your last resort, virtualbox/vmware
<ziesemer> TJ-: systemctl status on both of those show disabled and dead.
<mtdms> virtualitation?
<mtdms> OerHeks: thanks
<sabrehagen> TJ-: can i see which files rely on libstdc++6?
<mtdms> do you guys can use linux without needing mac os or windows?
<sabrehagen> *files -> binaries
<TJ-> ziesemer: did you check if there's another config in /etc/network/interfaces.d/ taking effect?
<ziesemer> TJ-: The PPID on dhclient is 1 - so I was assuming it would be systemd somehow...
<akik> CoJaBo: you'll be in a world of pain with nfs and flaky connections
<ziesemer> TJ-: That dir is empty.
<akik> CoJaBo: is the connectivity really a big problem for you? try to fix it first
<raparkhurst> sere: thanks, i'm an idiot...i thought I'd done that before @ xorg.conf file, but I guess not (or put it in the wrong place)
<TJ-> sabrehagen: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6HTh6mhXXV/
<TJ-> ziesemer: OK, so the obvious culprits aren't in use. Can you pastebin the interfaces file?
<TJ-> ziesemer: also, find out if you can identify why process started dhclient with "ps -efly | grep dhclient"
<sabrehagen> TJ-: so using that list as inspiration, if i start firefox it gets the same error
<sabrehagen> to be expected...
<sabrehagen> Why would rebooting resolve this, and is there any way I can simulate that without an actual reboot?
<ziesemer> TJ-: S root      2190     1  0  80   0  3000  4056 -      Feb22 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/dhclient -1 -v -pf /run/dhclient.eth0.4.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.eth0.4.leases -I -df /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient6.eth0.4.leases eth0.4
<TJ-> sabrehagen: I think reboot. It can't make matters worse, and should cure it entirely
<sabrehagen> TJ-: I don't have a live usb handy to save myself
<sabrehagen> Which would make matters worse
<ziesemer> Maybe I can't disable dhclient on the IPv6 half without doing the same on the IPv4 half?
<TJ-> ziesemer: that's a very 'complete' command-line, which suggests it's controlled by the init system (systemd). check "systemctl status dhclient"
<ziesemer> (I also need to prototype this on a VM without messing on my live server.)
<sere_> raparkhurst: np lol.. let me know if you have and questions. i believe it took me like three days to get everything right haha but pretty much you can do anything
<ziesemer> TJ-: Unit dhclient.service could not be found.
<TJ-> ziesemer: that is possible, but I'd have thought it unlikely. operating 1 without the other is common
<TJ-> ziesemer: hmmm, how about "systemctl status | grep dhclient" :D
<TJ-> sabrehagen: there's the recovery boot option if it gets hairy
<ziesemer> Specifically, I need to get the wide dhcp6 client working to request a /56 prefix, as the current version of the isc client in Ubuntu does not yet support such.  Assuming I need to stop dhclient first to avoid conflicts.
<idodets> My ubuntu launcher and menu bar dissapeared now after installing updates, any advice? Running 16.04 lts, I think this might be related to this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/992571/gui-unity-crashing-in-16-04-lts-after-updates-2018-01-04-compiz-segfaults
<TJ-> ziesemer: oh, hang on, there might be way... *goes off to read the man pages*
<colemickens_> Does anyone know why 16.04 ISO contains a 'casper' dir that persists after burning with 'dd'... but 17.10 ISO includes a casper dir... but after 'dd' ing, it becomes a file on the USB drive?
<sere_> raparkhurst: i think ubuntu by default deletes xorg.conf but you can still still make one and then edit the fluxbox or openbox's init for the workstations,apps,screens etc
<colemickens_> This sounds like user error, but I can't find anything I'm doing wrong, it's a single dd command...
<ziesemer> TJ-: Good luck.  I did read - but hopefully missed something!
<TJ-> sabrehagen: run "sudo ldconfig"
<TJ-> ziesemer: sorry! I tab-completed wrongly; that comment was for sabrehagen
<sere_> raparkhurst: you can probably use whatever desktop manager you like though not sure how
<TJ-> sabrehagen: after ldconfig try firefox or apt-get again
<ziesemer> TJ: systemd parent is ifup@eth0.4.service .  (Had to search manually, grep was hiding the parent...)
<sabrehagen> TJ-: no luck :|
<TJ-> sabrehagen: do a reboot :)
<sabrehagen> I'm too afraid - I may never come back!
<TJ-> sabrehagen: OK, well what else is there? you've got an out-of-support system with libraries apparently from 2 releases (16.04 and 17.04) that won't run the tools to do-release-upgrade to 17.10 due to the breakage?
<sabrehagen> Get back to 16.04 state?
<TJ-> sabrehagen: how about downloading the 17.10 ISO first and burning it to a DVD, or dd-ing it to a USB flash device?
<sabrehagen> TJ-: I'm in the process of that now :)
<TJ-> sabrehagen: not possible; if that system is predominantly 17.04 it can't go backwards.
<TJ-> sabrehagen: OK, do that then you can if neeed repair from a Live environment with a chroot mount of the broken install
<sabrehagen> TJ-: okay, thanks for the all the help :)
<TJ-> sabrehagen: good luck - I think you're going to be in for a long night
<ycyclist> Does anyone out there have a feeling for the quality of kvm?  So far it seems far less productive than vbox or docker to me.
<colemickens_> wat
<nacc> ycyclist: kvm is a technology
<colemickens_> kvm, vbox and docker are wildly different things
<nacc> ycyclist: and is totally unrelated to the other two
<ycyclist> So far kvm seems like an old dying dog compared to vbox for making a simple ubuntu vm on an ubuntu host.
<nacc> ycyclist: well, no one would use kvm directly for that (imo)
<nacc> ycyclist: you'd use a cloud image, and possibly uvtool
<colemickens_> Or libvirt+virt-manager if you want point-and-click.
<ycyclist> Thank you.  That differs from my instructions, oddly.
<colemickens_> I think PV support for Windows/vbox was better for a while, but I don't think anymore.
<colemickens_> In my mind there's no reason to use vbox unless you need vagrant, where the boxes basically only ever work with vbox.
<nacc> colemickens_: yeah good point
<nacc> ycyclist: kvm is (in some ways) nothing more than qemu
<ycyclist> I was using virt-manager.
<nacc> ycyclist: you really don't want to use qemu directly :)
 * colemickens_ has never even heard of uvtool somehow.
 * colemickens_ also forgot he was in #ubuntu :)
<nacc> colemickens_: it's the 'official' (currently) ubuntu virtualization frontned to libvirt/kvm
<nacc> colemickens_: works really well for spinning up cloud images
<nacc> the command is uvt-kvm
<nacc> and it uses simplestreams data to know about images
<akik> nacc: never say never :) i use kvm to test installation images :)
<nacc> akik: yeah, i was going to say there is one case i can think of
<ycyclist> By cloud, do you mean AWS, or some other vendor, or am I being dumb about something?
<nacc> ycyclist: any of them, cloud images are made by Canonical for all Ubuntu releases
<Outy> sorry to have to ask, but i don't get it: how do i write a shell script to open xfce4-terminal and execute the command mpv in this opened terminal ?
<nacc> Outy: why would you do that?
<sabrehagen> TJ-: I've downloaded a 17.10.1 iso to /boot/grml, have started a ubuntu:16.04 container and mounted /boot. If I run update-grub from inside the container, should everything be fine? e.g. will the hdX mappings be correct?
<nacc> Outy: instead of just running mpv?
<sabrehagen> I'm using the container because most binaries fail with the previous error we discussed
<Outy> nacc: want to see the output in a terminal window when i shedule it as a job
<Outy> nacc: I tried this: xfce4-terminal -e --maximize -h --command=mpv http://somafm.com/live130.pls
<Outy> nacc: first line of script is #!/bin(/bash
<akik> Outy: does that command work from a terminal?
<nacc> Outy: schedule it?
<Outy> akik: no
<Outy> akik: i don't know why
<akik> Outy: so it won't work from a  script either
<nacc> Outy: almost certainly you need some quoting fro the command
<nacc> right now the command is 'mpv' and you're passing the url to xfce4-terminal
<akik> Outy: first line: "#!/bin/bash", second line "your command", then chmod +x your_script
<Outy> akik: i know this will work... but it wont open a terminal windows and execute the command inside it. it will just run mpv and i cannot see the output of mpv
<akik> Outy: usually with terminals, the command comes after the "-e"
<akik> Outy: i don't have xfce installed here so can't test
<genii> Remember to put a & after your command
<nacc> Outy: if your script is just the xfce4-terminal command you pastedd above, then that's wrong
<nacc> as I just said, you need to quote the command almost certainly
<akik> Outy: -e and --command are the same, don't use both
<akik> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man1/xfce4-terminal.1.html
<Outy> so help me here please... i want to run mpv from a script. mpv should run in a terminal window to see the output
<akik> Outy: you need to first get it running from a terminal
<akik> Outy: then copy that line verbatim into your script
<akik> Outy: also why did you put "-h" there? :)
<akik> Outy: maybe: xfce4-terminal --maximize -e "mpv http://somafm.com/live130.pls"
<Outy> akik: thanks found out at the same time as you
<Outy> akik: xfce4-terminal --maximize -x mpv http://somafm.com/live130.pls --record-file=/media/hal9000/SanDisk\ SDXC/Robert_Rich_Sleep_Concert.aac
<akik> Outy: -x ?
<nacc> akik: takes the remainer of the commandline to -e
<nacc> https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/command-line
<ycyclist> Ok.  Thank you.
<nacc> sort of like -- to other commands, it seems like
<akik> yea i wasn't sure about those "
<Outy> akik: -x = Execute the remainder of the command line inside the terminal
<nacc> Outy: and what does that do?
<Outy> oh man ... command line works, but when running from script it says failed to execute child process
<akik> Outy: pastebin the script and the error you get when you run it to paste.ubuntu.com
<akik> Outy: it'll give you a url back
<Outy> akik: script http://i.imgur.com/VAHtHg6.png
<akik> Outy: i think it should find the binaries, but maybe you need to add the full path to both xfce4-terminal and mpv
<akik> Outy: "which xfce4-terminal" and "which mpv"
<Outy> akik: now its working
<Outy> akik: but i don't know why it was not working before
<Outy> akik: maybe the ghost in the machine
<colemickens_> Still confused why the "casper" dir in the 17.10 iso turns into a "casper" file when I use `dd` to copy to a USB drive.
<akik> ghost in the SHELL
<colemickens_> This, as one might imagine, breaks the bootloading process.
<colemickens_> 16.10.3 works fine.
<Outy> akik: command inside the cript is now: xfce4-terminal --maximize -x mpv http://somafm.com/live130.pls --record-file=/media/hal9000/SanDisk\ SDXC/Robert_Rich_Sleep_Concert.aac
<Outy> akik: like before but I don't know what went wrong before
<Outy> crazy stuff
<Outy> i like terminal and command line... but sometimes    not ^^
<Jordan_U> colemickens_: How are you mounting the filesystem after dding it? How are you deterimining that it's now a "file" rather than a directory?
#ubuntu 2018-02-24
<colemickens_> Jordan_U: Nautilus/gnome/something just auto-mounts it.
<colemickens_> Everything else on the FS looks fine. I can see the grub config dir, EFI dir, etc. It's literally just "casper" that appears differently.
<colemickens_> And sure enough, when it tries to boot it complains that /casper/vmlinuz doesn't exist.
<colemickens_> it's baffling. I'll provide a screenshot in a bit if this is still confusing me... I validated checksums, etc, too.
<Jordan_U> colemickens_: What dd command did you use?
<Jordan_U> colemickens_: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/self/mounts" while the USB drive is mounted.
<colemickens_> Jordan_U: same command for both 16.04.3 (working) and 17.10.1 (sudo dd if=whatever.iso dd=/dev/sda bs=4M; sudo sync; sync)
<colemickens_> I'll pastebin asap.  Got too many things in flight right this second.
<colemickens_> well the second dd there should be of= obviously
<www2> Hi I wand to know that ubuntu 18.04 get an newer version of mono?
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | www2
<ubottu> www2: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<CoJaBo> akik: I'm trying to figure out if NFS is likely to be better or worse than sshfs on flaky connections; I can't actually fix the connection
<texla> How to activate numlockx defore login
<yeats> CoJaBo: I would definitely avoid NFS if it's on an unstable connection
<geriatric_bedtim> Would someone help me reconfigure the resolution of an external monitor? I've been fiddling with xrandr for an hour and can't get anything to work :'(
<libben> https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution geriatric_bedtim
<libben> tried something like that?
<libben> what resolution do you want geriatric_bedtim ?
<libben> and what hz does your monitor support
<geriatric_bedtim> Yeah, libben, I've been through that page. The monitor can do HD 16:9, but all I can get is 1024x768 for some reason (I'm on my backup laptop, an ancient ThinkPad without HDMI, while my other one is in the shop)
<libben> so what resolution can it handle?
<sere_> question: i exted a btrfs lvm but the changes arent taking place not even when i reboot.. how do i write the changes
<Tecan> there are alot of esp and arduino's with wifi , this seems to be a problem on fresh copy of ubuntu 17.10 too. https://klamfx.wordpress.com/2017/01/27/fixing-upload-problem-with-arduino-uno-clone-with-ch340-on-linux/
<lasik> anyone chatting?
<luxio> I get this error when trying to start Tor: https://pastebin.com/WkpBCdDS
<luxio> How do I fix this?
<AmericanBlend> is mumble in 16.04 vulnerable
<AmericanBlend> i'm feeling being spyied on by other mumble users
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, spied on, how
<AmericanBlend> like htey know what music i'm listening to at this moment and have access to my ata
<AmericanBlend> basically mumble seems like a back door
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, do you have any actual evidence of that
<AmericanBlend> no
<AmericanBlend> there are no cve open for mumble
<AmericanBlend> no importan ones
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, it's an encrypted software package
<AmericanBlend> i know what mumblew is
<AmericanBlend> but maliscious server can exploit clients in theory
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, unless you have some actual evidence , please keep the speculation out
<AmericanBlend> like i'm in a conversation at this moment and they seem to know what i'm doing
<AmericanBlend> they don't say directly anything
<kenrin> luxio: http://linux.debian.bugs.rc.narkive.com/fPYRxlow/bug-888236-torbrowser-launcher-broken-by-tor-browser-7-5-no-such-file-or-directory-docs-sources
<kenrin> Might be another bug report open in the official trackers but I'm too lazy to look
<luxio> kenrin: so it's a known bug that will be eventually fixed?
<kenrin> From that thread it is already fixed in backports on debian,  no idea on ubuntu
<libben> anyone good with kvm/networking/iproute?
<bazhang> libben, please ask your question with some degree of details
<libben> I need host 2 guest communication
<libben> And im wondering what is the right way to move forwared
<GPenguin> hello, how is the software called that fetches typed commands and responds like "did you mean this, you can install that"?
<lsmd> How to get init working in lxd?
<lsmd> Switching to sysvinit helped before the recet updates.
<stevejob1inhell> hi
<stevejob1inhell> after apt-get update on Ubuntu 16.04, the latest version of postgtesql available is 9.5 but it's at 9.6
<lotuspsychje> stevejob1inhell: did you add external ppa's on your system?
<stevejob1inhell> is that safe?
<stevejob1inhell> what ppa has postgresql-9.6?
<lotuspsychje> stevejob1inhell: no, hence why im asking
<lotuspsychje> stevejob1inhell: you dont know how you installed it?
<stevejob1inhell> I haven't installed any ppa
<lotuspsychje> stevejob1inhell: ok, good
<stevejob1inhell> and I didn't install 9.5 if I can get 9.6
<stevejob1inhell> officially
<lotuspsychje> !info postgresql-9.6 xenial
<ubottu> Package postgresql-9.6 does not exist in xenial
<stevejob1inhell> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> stevejob1inhell: how did you install it exactly?
<stevejob1inhell> how did I install ubuntu? what is it?
<lotuspsychje> stevejob1inhell: no, postgresql
<stevejob1inhell> I didn't yet.
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | stevejob1inhell the reccomended way
<ubottu> stevejob1inhell the reccomended way: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<stevejob1inhell> well I don't need apache
<lotuspsychje> stevejob1inhell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<Kitana> why you dotneed Apachez
<lotuspsychje> Kitana: can we help you?
<Kitana> you - no. i want to band steve)
<Kitana> 07:44 lotuspsychje: stevejob1inhell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<Kitana> go to the MS.
<lotuspsychje> Kitana: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<shanky> hi
<shanky> wifi not wrking after suspend
<lotuspsychje> shanky: ubuntu version? wifi chipset and driver loaded please?
<shanky> ubuntu 16.04
<shanky> wifi chipset how to check
<shanky> driver loaded
<shanky> how to check
<shanky> lotuspsychje: it wrks normally but after restart it doesnt
<shanky> lotuspsychje: i mean after suspend
<lotuspsychje> shanky: sudo lshw -C network
<shanky> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/2jhtGHPz
<shanky> lotuspsychje: i have added some script  from stack overflow to restart using sysctl but it didnt help
<lotuspsychje> shanky: ok realtek..is your system up to date to latest?
<shanky> same issue was before
<shanky> so i reinstall ubuntu ffreshh ubuntu
<shanky> 16.04LTS
<lotuspsychje> shanky: updated to 16.04.3?
<shanky> lotuspsychje: i updated it always
<shanky> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<lotuspsychje> shanky: can you check wich version of linux-firmware you have?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware xenial
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.157.16 (xenial), package size 44434 kB, installed size 207917 kB
<shanky> lotuspsychje: not updated i installed new ubuntu replacing old with 16.04.3 using flash pendrive
<lotuspsychje> shanky: check your updates with: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Major_Wedgie> G'day guys. Wondering if there is the beginnings of an 18.04 Server manual anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> Major_Wedgie: join #ubuntu+1 for bionic mate
<Major_Wedgie> thanks
<shanky> lotuspsychje: if it wrks i will be so thnkfull to u facing it since one month :(
<lotuspsychje> shanky: realtek is known chipset for having issues sometimes, with different drivers/firmware/kernels
<shanky> lotuspsychje: should we use backport as i did for linux mint
<shanky> lotuspsychje:getting w possible missing frmwarfe
<shanky> lotuspsychje: its just warning right
<shanky> lotuspsychje: its done now should i reboot?
<shanky> lotuspsychje: should i remove those script which i have written? ti auto start wifi??
<Guest95865> I just changed my computer's gpu from nvidia to AMD rx560. How do I make opengl use radeon rendere instead of llvmpipe? dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon' shows amdgpu is alreamy loaded. my os is kubuntu 18.04
<shanky> lotuspsychje: it didnt solve the issue :(
<shanky> lotuspsychje: still no wifi after suspend
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest70879> who is here
<help> anyone havng backport link
<shanky> help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/678145/my-wifi-qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0041-rev-20-doesnt-show-up-and-work-in
<help> shanky: thanks :)
<Guest71928> shanky: its not wrking
<Curi0> What is the difference between Ubuntu Base and Ubuntu Minimal ?
<Curi0> for amd64
<jk^> !tor
<maret> Hi everyone, I installed nvm nodejs as root user, then I created new user but if I run node as that user it says command not found
<muniyappan> MUNI
<muniyappan> PP
<shanky> my wifi is not wrking after suspend
<shanky> i cant run command after suspend it gets freeze hanged
<lotuspsychje> !mini | Curi0
<ubottu> Curi0: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Emmarof> I have installed postgresql. When i try lauching from the terminal, they tell me the program is not found and that i should install postgres-client-common. When i run the install, i get the error https://pastebin.com/MmYBda7u amd the cycle continues
<CoJaBo> Emmarof: Line #3 is probably the one to google
<shanky> hi
<Emmarof> CoJaBo: i've tried many of the suggestions there but stu=ill
<Clien> For every Vulnerability there is an exploit. what is the name the thing that is a non-profit project that is provided as a public service, It is operated by Offensive Security ?
<CyberZaZa> lol
<RudyValencia_> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu 16.04 LTS on a Ryzen 7 1700 w/ GeForce GTX 1050, but it doesn't boot in BIOS mode (freezes on a text screen) or UEFI (desktop looks like a bunch of lines), why is that happening and how can I install it?
<dunno> got an issue with a usb that i can no longer use for storage (was used with rufus for win install) how can i format it to use on linux and get it working terminal
<dunno> tried formatting in gparted when don all looks well ext4 but wont let me write to it
<ducasse> RudyValencia: is this 16.04.3?
<OnkelTem> Hi folks
<OnkelTem> I can't get into grub menu and so can't load in the rescue mode.
<OnkelTem> Have they changed the shortcut?
<OnkelTem> I'm pressong Shift
<mkay> can anyone help me format my usb with fdisk to work on ubuntu please
<mkay> terminal)
<Curi0> What is the difference between Ubuntu Base and Ubuntu Minimal ?
<Curi0> for amd64
<AndroUser4> am I visible?
<energizer> AndroUser4: yes
<AndroUser4> can I use 17.10 instead of 16.04 on the this tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-ikev2-vpn-server-with-strongswan-on-ubuntu-16-04
<AndroUser4> I am a newbie
<ducasse> AndroUser4: why do you want to use 17.10 instead?
<AndroUser4> no particular reason. just the assumption that it's better due to the version number
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: did you read the minimal trigger i pasted you?
<ducasse> AndroUser4: if you are a newbie you should definitely stick to 16.04 for a server
<Curi0> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> !minimal | Curi0
<ubottu> Curi0: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AndroUser4> ducasse, why?
<Curi0> so what is the difference from Ubuntu base ?
<AndroUser4> what are the differences?
<ducasse> AndroUser4: much better suited, and it's supported for 5 years. 17.10 is only supported for 9 months, so you need to upgrade the entire system twice a year.
<AndroUser4> oh, 5 years from when?
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Base
<ducasse> AndroUser4: 5 years from when it was release - 2016/04. we always recommend newbies stick to lts releases.
<AndroUser4> awesome. will do ty
<Curi0> lotuspsychje, so which one is better for building a distro
<lotuspsychje> Curi0: how about you tell us what you wanna do exactly?
<RudyValencia> ducasse: I figured it out - I needed to install with nomodeset
<Curi0> lotuspsychje, build my own distro with custom desktop enviroment
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | Curi0
<ubottu> Curi0: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<AndroUser4> thanks for the help I think I'll stay connected here while I try the tutorial
<AndroUser4> question: tutorial states prerequisites include "One Ubuntu 16.04 server with multiple CPUs,..."
<AndroUser4> mine is just the cheapest 1cpu $5/month one
<rudyvalencia-> Hi so I'm trying to use Skype on Xubuntu 16.04.3 but it's not picking up my headset. Why is this and how can I get sound working in Skype?
<axldenied> Hello
<GPenguin> hello, how is the software called that fetches typed commands and responds like "did you mean this, you can install that"?
<ducasse> GPenguin: 'command-not-found'
<GPenguin> ducasse: super, thanks a bunch!
<rudyvalencia-> Hi so I'm trying to use Skype on Xubuntu 16.04.3 but it's not picking up my headset. Why is this and how can I get sound working in Skype?
<xux> Good morning!
<EriC^^> rudyvalencia-: did you try settings > sound in ubuntu?
<Steff> hello
<Steff> anyone here ?
<cfhowlett> only 1400 or so today.
<Steff> I need help badly
<cfhowlett> and?
<Steff> cant install, reinstall or remove kernel
<Steff> depmod: ERROR: failed to load symbols from /lib/modules/4.13.0-36-generic/updates/dkms/bbswitch.ko: Invalid argument
<Steff> and apt hands on
<xux> MenuLibre: What are you experiences?
<Steff> well today i run mine laptop and tryied to install gimp, I got message that apt didnt finished an operation and ask me to dpkg --configure -a
<Steff> so I run it but it hangs all the time
<nudge> if i format a usb thumb drive to with gpartd ext4 can i use it on any Ubuntu (like i would be able to with a fat 32)?
<cfhowlett> Steff, regarding your kernel issue: make an ubuntu USB > boot frm USB > chroot your laptop system > remove kernels
<ducasse> !permissions | nudge set the permissions so your user can write to it
<ubottu> nudge set the permissions so your user can write to it: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nudge> do you mean chmod 755
<nudge> will read just curiious
<Steff> cfhowlett: damn it's mine laptop at work :P
<Borw3> nudge: chmod 777 so everyone can write to it. :D
<ducasse> nudge: 755 won't let everyone write
<nudge> cool thanks
<ducasse> nudge: use chown to change the owner
<nudge> :-D
<neurre> HI
<neurre> oops caps
<neurre> ive been using gnome-shell for a while
<neurre> do i have some other option?
<cfhowlett> it's linux.  you have dozens of options
<neurre> such as?
<neurre> is there something I can just sudo apt install?
<neurre> my probelm is beyond compare seems to make gnome-shell super super slow
<neurre> like 10 spf
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install lxde xfce4            will grab 2 light desktop environments
<ikonia> thats a desktop
<ikonia> not a shell
<cfhowlett> d'oh!  right
<ikonia> what is beyond compare
<neurre> its commercial diff/merge tool
<ikonia> so does it make the shell slow or the whole desktop slow ?
<neurre> i dont know what part is "shell" / "whole desktop"
<neurre> i cant move windows or anything
<neurre> everything is super slow
<neurre> i think it could be ubuntu 17.10 gnome on xorg in virtualbox issue
<cfhowlett> how much ram does your virtual machine have?
<neurre> 8 GB
<neurre> host has 16
<ikonia> nudge: I suspect your problem is more around your virtual graphics card
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> neurre: that was for you
<ikonia> neurre: do any other programs make your desktop slow or just this one ?
<neurre> i will try with 3d acceleration disabled
<neurre> ikonia, it happened once before when i wasnt using beyond compare
<neurre> this is fairly fresh 17.10 installation
<neurre> never happened before with 16.04
<neurre> the thing with bc is that it instantly triggers the issue
<Borw3> neurre: What is the host OS?
<neurre> win 10
<Borw3> xD
<neurre> so https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/17014 looks like similar
<neurre> except i am already using gnome on xorg
<ikonia> neurre: so I think you need to narrow it down a little to understand if it's just this app, or other apps, check your resources, and really make sure the problem isn't the virtual video card being stressed
<Borw3> neurre: Your processor, how powerfull is it?
<ikonia> neurre: gnome is reasonable hungry for a VM on the graphics card front
<neurre> i7-7700HQ
<neurre> should be okay
<neurre> This is dell xps 15 9560
<Borw3> neurre: How much RAM you have free before loading the virtual guest?
<ikonia> can we not guess at resouces
<neurre> im not sure how to tell
<ikonia> actually "look" at resources
<neurre> host has 16 GB, and im not running anything else, I dont think it is memory issue
<neurre> most likely virtual graphics card issue
<neurre> hmm this laptop has both intel and nvidia
<Borw3> neurre: Open task manager and see.
<neurre> i could try to force nvidia gpu being used
<neurre> available  says 11.6GB
<ikonia> neurre: keep in mind, there is what the host uses, and what is presented through to the VM via emluation or pass through
<ikonia> neurre: your host card could be amazing, but if you emulate an SIS graphics card, the vm will suck
<Borw3> neurre: Tey allocating 4gb or less to the guest.
<Borw3> Try*
<neurre> yeah i just wonder if virtualbox manages to trigger bad behavior in host gl driver
<neurre> okay
<neurre> i figured it out
<neurre> disable 3d acceleration -> no issue
<AmericanBlend> that sounds as a temporal workaround
<AmericanBlend> ah it's just a vm, ok
<neurre> time to try vmware
<singy> hello
<neurre> it has better gl support anyway
<singy> what is promise is node js?
<soicsailor> Sigyn: theres 1465 people here, type your responce or question on one line, makes it easier to help
<neurre> singy, did you google it? https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/primers/promises
<singy> soicsailor . you could have skipped answering to my question if you dont know the answer, i would have eventually learned that , im not a bot
<ikonia> why would vmware matter ?
<neurre> ikonia, virtualbox is inferior in GL support
<ikonia> neurre: I don't think it is
<ikonia> neurre: certainly not compared to vmware desktop / free version
<neurre> ikonia, virtualbox GL is still GL 2.x, vmware is 3.x
<ikonia> neurre: what makes you think GL is actually the problem rather than the way the virtual hardware is emulated or passed through ?
<neurre> ikonia, desktop composition in guest uses GL. If VM implements GL poorly, it will result poor performance for example
<neurre> some features might make the GL emulation through software paths
<ikonia> neurre: yes, but it uses GL from a virtual device
<neurre> ikonia, and that virtual device is implemented by VM
<ikonia> neurre: no, it's offered by the host (and may not even tough the physical graphics card on the host) and presented to the guest, how it's presented and definition of what's presented is what will matter before the library set used to render
<neurre> host does not offer virtual graphics cards, VM does
<ikonia> neurre: the host does
<neurre> not in case of windows host at least
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> the vm guest just "consumes" what is offered/available
<neurre> i can say that virtualbox and vmware GL implementations are very different
<ikonia> vbox and vmware are different hypvervisors
<neurre> if what you claim was true, then they would be more similar
<ikonia> that's not what I'm saying
<ikonia> what you are saying is that the hypervisors have different GL implementatins, which is true,
<neurre> that is the whole point
<ikonia> I'm saying that may not actually matter depending on how the card is presented to the guest
<neurre> that part i dont follow
<ikonia> just carry on then
<neurre> i say it does matter, if the hypervisor has to fall back to software for example
<neurre> or if hypervisor simply does not implement some feature, then guest has to implement some fallback
<ikonia> the guest does not do anything
<ikonia> the guest just "uses" a virtual card that is presented
<neurre> its not that simple
<ikonia> it really is
<neurre> i leave it here that we disagree on that :)
<ikonia> as I said, carry on
<ubuntu\user> Currently updating my ubuntu.
<ubuntu\user> I am satisfied on how it works.
<guiverc> glad to hear it @ubuntu\user
<ubuntu\user> I have dual boot.
<ubuntu\user> Since my Windows 7 got a breakdown.
<ubuntu\user> So i have Windows 10 and Ubuntu.
<neurre> i have win10/ubuntu dualboot, and win10 laptop with ubuntu in virtual machine
<neurre> on the dualboot machine some windows update once removed grub
<neurre> good to know that it can happen..
<neurre> so keep the installed/live usb stick around
<_Dbug_> I've a question about backups. I've been using CrashPlan for a number of years to backup my ubuntu machine to some external machine, but I need to find an alternative solution before they shut down the service.
<_Dbug_> I do have a NAS machine on my network (QNAP, if that matters), and I was wondering what would be a decent way to do backups. I don't really want to just rsync to a network share, because I'd like to be able to have an history of versions so I can revert in case of problem. Anything you could recommend?
<ubuntu\user> Nothing, currently.
<ubuntu\user> Anyways sorry for not responding. I am checking it's new features cause i weren't used to other operating systems,
<ubuntu\user> The first operating system i ever had was Windows XP,
<ubuntu\user> Then Windows 7 and Windows 10.
<ubuntu\user> Now after the Windows 7 crashed, i asked my friend who is better than me in technology to fix this,
 * _Dbug_ feels old reading that :D
<ubuntu\user> He  added me dual-boot.
<ducasse> _Dbug_: try backintime, it uses rsync as a backend but lets you restore a particular version
<cfhowlett> ubuntu\user, do you have a support question?
<ubuntu\user> No, this is some regular talk.
<_Dbug_> ducasse, https://github.com/bit-team/backintime ?
<ubuntu\user> If i ever needed support, id ask for it.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu\user, as this channel is for support, perhaps you narrative would better fit #ubuntu-offtopic
<ducasse> _Dbug_: it's packaged in ubuntu as 'backintime'
<ubuntu\user> Thanks for telling me that.
<_Dbug_> Ha ok, so it's an already supported/integrated/update package. Good to know. Thanks :)
<ducasse> _Dbug_: it's packaged in ubuntu as 'backintime-gnome', sorry
<ubuntu\user> I am new so i am not clearly that smart in this Ubuntu or HexChat.
<_Dbug_> "Back In Time acts as a “user mode” backup system. This means that you can backup/restore only folders you have write access to (actually you can backup read-only folders, but you can’t restore them)."
<_Dbug_> Would that be a problem in my case? I've basicalyl a webserver, svn repository, phpbb forum with the mysql database, plus some scripts and cronjobs stuff.
<ducasse> _Dbug_: you can run it as root
<_Dbug_> ok
<FMan> hey
<ubuntu\user> I am having issues on joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<FMan> welcome, ubuntu\user!
<ducasse> !register | ubuntu\user
<ubottu> ubuntu\user: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ubuntu\user> "Cannot join channel (r+) - you need to be identified with services"
<FMan> I am already on too many offtopic channels :)
<AmericanBlend> yeah, i can't join #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<cfhowlett> seems to be sleeping
<AmericanBlend> i wonder why
<AmericanBlend> wait, i'm banned, that's why
<ubuntu\user> I will try to currently register if it's even possible.
<FMan> hahah
<FMan> query nickserv and tell him "help register"
<ubuntu\user> Thanks.
<ubuntu\user> I am registered and a average user of your community.
<ubuntu\user> I am entering ubuntu-offtopic.
<ubuntu\user> Goodbye.
<seif> Morning dear community, I have have been trying to connect my thinkpad E470 to the internet through wifi, unseccessfully
<seif> Ubuntu does not recognize my wireless card
<seif> y
<faLUCE> hello. I'm trying to upgrade to the current version of ubuntu from the yakkety version. I ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"   but got lot of errors like   "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/oxide-qt/oxideqt-codecs-extra_1.21.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found"
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<faLUCE> thanks cfhowlett. I don't understand "
<faLUCE> Update sources.list
<faLUCE> To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal.
<faLUCE> "
<faLUCE> I have sources.list
<cfhowlett> faLUCE, the current LTS release is XENIAL.  edit your software sources accordingly
<faLUCE> cfhowlett: then that line in the doc is wrong: it says "being YOUR release", not "being the release you want"
<cfhowlett> read it again
<faLUCE> cfhowlett: done, I don't understand yet
<faLUCE> cfhowlett: do I have to replace "xenial" for all the "yakkety" token in sources.list
<faLUCE> tokenS
<cfhowlett> dude.  xenial is the one you want.
<kostkon> faLUCE, don't be in denial type XENIAL
<faLUCE> kostkon: ?
<faLUCE> (let's cross fingers)
<kostkon> faLUCE, nothing
<Tecan> http://netpipe.ca  , got my blog back up
<onio1> Hi I am trying to connect to a remote server using Filezilla with ssh id_rsa.pub keys any suggestions?
<energizer> Is there anything like `curl` that's built into ubuntu?
<akik> energizer: wget
<onio1> remote server is another Linux machine. I can log into the server machine from the command line using ssh keys but can't log with Filezilla
<energizer> akik: are you sure?
<cfhowlett> wget is absolutely in ubuntu, energizer
<akik> onio1: private key on the client, public on the server. you just need to find the correct place for the keys if filezilla supports it
<energizer> `docker run ubuntu wget` says `\"wget\": executable file not found in $PATH"`
<akik> energizer: maybe add it to your docker image?
<energizer> akik: i mean that suggests it isnt built in
<onio1> akik: In Filezilla there is File | Settings |  Connection |  FTP | SFTP I put my private ssh key but it does not connect
<akik> energizer: looks like it's not  in that docker image then. it's in the desktop/server versions
<akik> onio1: does not connect? what does  that mean?
<ricardo> hi to everyone
<ricardo> I have a simple question
<ricardo> How to remove the pending task column in evolution mail client?
<akik> onio1: have you made the keys with ssh-keygen?
<onio1> I can't connect to the server. I expect the remote pane on Filezilla to show me the contents of the server
<onio1> akik: yes
<energizer> how can i find a list of packages that are built in?
<onio1> like I mention this works from the command line okay
<cfhowlett> energizer, dpkg -l
<energizer> cfhowlett: like is there a list on ubuntu.org or something?
<akik> onio1: maybe you input the server address wrong
<onio1> akik: it is the same address as I use on the command line
<Tecan> was wondering if anyone knows what package eval_gettext is apart of ?
<akik> onio1: but if you get connection time-out or other error related to the connection?
<cfhowlett> Tecan, apt policy packagename
<onio1> akik: sorry wrong window
<akik> onio1: are both server and client ubuntu?
<onio1> Status: Connected to "my ipaddress"
<akik> onio1: thinking whether you copied the key in a way that broke it
<onio1> Error: Received unexpected end-of-file from SFTP server
<onio1> akik: Server is not Ubuntu but an ARM based device running busybox
<akik> onio1: does the server even support scp/sftp? have you tested?
<onio1> akik: slight diversion from my question. I am new to IRC channels, what is the best way to reply to a person. I noticed that when I click on your name to respond it opens up a new tab for me. But what I want is reply back to current window
<akik> onio1: write "nick: message"
<onio1> akik:  does the server even support scp/sftp? have you tested? Yes
<akik> onio1: ok sorry i don't know what could be the problem. maybe it's a  problem with filezilla. i thin it's not from ubuntu repos
<onio1> "akik:This is a test message"
<akik> onio1: all the messages are public here
<akik> onio1: for private messages "/msg nick message"
<onio1> akik: I was only wondering if I am entering my messages wrong. For instance when I reply to you I first type your name followed by my message. I assume this is the only way to direct the message to someone
<akik> onio1: sorry i was wrong. filezilla is in the repos
<ricardo> How to remove the pending task column in evolution mail client?
<Kitana> to check out
<neurre> Hi
<neurre> i get N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default
<neurre> how do i fix that?
<neurre> i know the repo i added, so I just want fix the "disabled by default" part
<ikonia> neurre: undersand why it's not secure and fix it
<neurre> not secure because they havent bothered to fix their certifcates
<ikonia> don't use it then
<neurre> not an option
<ikonia> sounds like poor work
<ikonia> you'll need to look for the override setting in the repo config then
<gioan> hello
<tomreyn> hello there gioan
<M1K4> c
<mark721> hi guys
<mark721> so yesterday i joined and explained the issue with my pc and how i realised there is a weird sound on boot. i was advised to open it
<mark721> so i did and i booted
<mark721> and it was clear the issue is from the fan
<mark721> i.e the loud noise is produced from the fan
<mark721> but it seems like the issue is the fan isnt tightned enough soo it doesnt rotate evenly!
<cfhowlett>  clearly not an ubuntu issue then, right?
<mark721> oh well initially it was lol
<mark721> since i didnt know where the issue was from
<mark721> cfhowlett,  mybad i forgot lol, before i leave does anyone know how im supposed to tighten thje fan?
<cfhowlett> mark721, screwdrivers.  lots of screwdrivers.
<yeats> mark721: /join #hardware
<mark721> yeats, perfect ty so much
<mark721> oh it says its invite only :(
<yeats> mark721: /join #hardware
<yeats> sorry
<cfhowlett> confirmed.
<mark721> yeats, yeah its invite only...
<cfhowlett> invite only
<mark721> ok np google is fine
<yeats> hmm, I joined ok and wasn't invited - not sure what that's about
<yeats> oh - ##hardware
<cfhowlett> mark721, look up your computer model.  you should be able to download the support/maintenance manual with detailed instructions or find a youtube video of same
<yeats> my IRC client forwarded me automatically
<mark721> cfhowlett, i doubt it includes how to tighten the cpu fan lol
<Outy> tighten cpu fab ?
<Outy> n
<mark721> i mean its the cpu fan thats causing the rattling and it is wobbling as it spins
<mark721> like when u see a spoiler on a car tire and it looks werid as the wheel turns
<mark721> its not major wobbling but yes wobbling so i assume it needs to be tightened
<Outy> mark721: is it laptop or desktop
<mark721> desktop
<mark721> its open right now, i got the chassis off
<Outy> mark721: what is the model ?
<mark721> Outy, inspiron 3847
<mark721> dell *
<Outy> mark721: i'll recommend to buy a new one for about 15 bucks. take off old cpu cooler. clean off old thermal paste! install this one (thermal paste included): https://www.arctic.ac/de_en/a11.html
<Outy> mark721: this is a really good and quiet one
<mark721> Outy, :( was looking for a quick fix
<Outy> mark721: when installing push hard on the mounting pins until you hear a double click... than its done right and cpu cooler is tightened safely
<mark721> Outy, isn't there a way for me to tighten the fan/
<mark721> ?
<Outy> mark721: there is no quick fix sorry. its worn out and ther is nearly nothing you can do about it
<mark721> Outy, i saw on yt u can just use a screw driver? but mine doesnt have a visible scren
<mark721> *screw
<mark721> in the centre of the fan
<mark721> its just all plastic.
<Outy> mark721: unfortunatly most cpu coolers are not designed to be fixed
<mark721> Outy, oh lol true
<mark721> Outy, last thing, im really busy atm. say i dont bother to fix it
<mark721> and i mean the fan still spins
<mark721> is it an issue if i can bare the noise?
<mark721> Outy, ?
<Outy> mark721: no issue. if it still spins its ok. when it stops spinning an alarm maybe sound from pc speaker if it is configured in bios. or you'll hear nothing and cpu will get warmer. but intel cpu will underclock if temp gets too hot
<Outy> mark721: so don't worry
<mark721> Phew ty so much Outy
<mark721> its so weird lol i have another 10 year old dell
<mark721> and i dont think its had this issue
<Outy> mark721: for cheap and very good alternative go with the alpine 11 cpu cooler
<mark721> Outy, there is also another reason i dont like playing with hardware is that i dont know why but i feel if i unplug stuff
<mark721> it wont work when i plug it back in lol
<mark721> just in my head ;P
<Outy> mark721: you'll do fine - believe in yourself =)
<Outy> mark721: just remember if you install alpine 11 cpu cooler push the mounting pins hard until you hear the click.
<mark721> Outy, will be screenshotting this :)
<mark721> Thank you Outy  and have an awesome day
<Outy> thank you - have a nice day too
<jk^> hi, i can't install tor according to these instructions !tor
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<tomreyn> jk^: so which repository are you using, what happens when you do?
<jk^> just a moment
<jk^> i paste
<tomreyn> good, describing the issue in some detail should always be done when asking for assistence here. otherwise no one will be able to help.
<ekn2> What is the simplest way to install the JDK on Ubuntu? Why is it seemingly more complicated than just apt-get java?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> ekn2: because "java" is a programming language, not a declarative name ofr a package. you are looking for the openjdk family of packages
<ekn2> I said "install the JDK". I just used "java" as an example; call it whatever you want
<tomreyn> ekn2: i understand. i'm just saying "java" would be a bad package name, thus it's called differently
<ekn2> Is this a help channel?
<tomreyn> ekn2: yes and i'm trying to help. got another question?
<ekn2> I don't think my first question was answered
<ioria> ekn2,  JDK it's the development kit, not the jre (base java vm)
<ioria> !info default-jre
<ekn2> Yes, I want the JDK!
<ubottu> default-jre (source: java-common (0.59ubuntu1)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.8-59ubuntu1 (artful), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<ioria> !info default-jdk
<ubottu> default-jdk (source: java-common (0.59ubuntu1)): Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.8-59ubuntu1 (artful), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<ekn2> Thank you
<ioria> ok
<ekn2> I will try this
<tomreyn> ekn2: oh, sorry, i thought i had. the packages called openjdk* are what you're looking for. or just the 'default-jdk' (i didn't remember this one)
<ekn2> Thank you. I'm installing it now
<simon42> ekn2, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<simon42> sudo apt-get update
<simon42> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<simon42> apt-get install oracle-java8-set-default
<czwolf> hello, would you know pls: I have removed docker from pc by "sudo apt-get purge docker-ce" and sudo "apt-get purge docker" and "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/docker" Then I made install again sudo  apt-get install docker. It installed. But now when I run docker I get message it is NOT installed and when I try to install it again it says it IS installed. What would you do to fix it?
<ekn2> simon42: Thanks
<tomreyn> simon42: if you recommend a PPa over what's in ubuntu, i think it'd be nice to explain why.
<ekn2> I'd rather not add another repository if I don't have to. Is there a good reason to use Oracle's JDK?
<simon42> tomreyn, srry but it was just a recipe. you say it is in main already?
<ekn2> I think the default is OpenJDK
<tomreyn> simon42: openjdk has been in ubuntu for years
<simon42> tomreyn, no contest. decide for yourself.
<ekn2> That recipe is what I saw when I googled installing the JDK on Ubuntu
<ekn2> I have an unrelated queston: Is there a way to see all the packages that have been explicitly installed?
<ekn2> No dependencies
<ekn2> I don't know how, so I just keep a list in a file in case I want to revert to a clean system
<simon42> ekn2, apt-mark ?
<simon42> synaptic?
<ioria> ekn2, manually you might parse history.x files : zgrep "apt  install" /var/log/apt/history* ; or you can explore the debfoster pkg
<ioria> !info debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster (source: debfoster): Install only wanted Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-2.1 (artful), package size 36 kB, installed size 158 kB
<ekn2> Huh?
<ioria> ekn2, you can check the manpage here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man8/debfoster.8.html
<simon42> ekn2, "apt-mark showmanual"
<ekn2> apt-mark showmanual shows way more packages than I personally installed
<ekn2> It seems to be showing dependencies
<ekn2> ioria: Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm only interested in tools that already come with Ubuntu. Otherwise, keeping a list in a file is what I'll stick to
<simon42> nope
<ekn2> simon42: apt-mark showmanual shows a bunch of unity packages. I never installed unity
<ekn2> I have only installed ~10 packages with apt-get
<Curi0> I installed minimal Ubuntu and then installed X and put docky in xinitrc and docky gives an error about not finding dbus
<Curi0> how can i install dbus ?
<Curi0> whats happening ?
<Curi0> also when i run dbus-launch docky it works
<Outy> Curi0: its called a netsplit
<ekn2> Found the answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<ekn2> Kind of a kludgy solution but it works
<Outy> Curi0: people are connected to different irc servers. if these servers are out of sync due to diconnects it looks like all the people in the chat are disappearing
<simon42_> ekn2, it looks nice. didnt know about /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<simon42_> ekn2, next time, do a 'debfoster -q' after CD install, next time run 'debfoster' to cleanup interactive.
<simon42_> or edit /var/lib/debfoster/keep
<simon42_> keepers
<jk^> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/raw/W6wiMTX2
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<eraserpencil> hey guys, I have a txt file that I'd like to convert to ascii
<eraserpencil> is there a tool i could use?
<eraserpencil> sorry, it's a txt file of hexadecimal numbers
<jk^> !tor-browser
<jk^> !tor browser
<tomreyn> jk^: so you have already something listening on port 9050. "lsof -i :9050" to find out what
<mystik972> hi everyone, can someone help me about shotwell's google photos plugin?
<jk^> i just want to know. I installed it but i can't find it in any menus
<jk^> it doesn't appear anywhere
<jk^> :|
<tomreyn> jk^: "it" being what, tor?
<jk^> yes
<jk^> i can't open it
<tomreyn> jk^: it's a command line interface utility.
<jk^> user@user-PT601ET-ABZ:~$ lsof -i :9050
<jk^> user@user-PT601ET-ABZ:~$
<jk^> :-o
<tomreyn> jk^: or a service rather
<jk^> i try to download "Tor browser" but i can't install it :(
<jk^> uff
<jk^> https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en
<tomreyn> jk^: sudo for lsof
<jk^> 32 bit version
<jk^> user@user-PT601ET-ABZ:~$ sudo lsof -i :9050
<jk^> [sudo] password di user:
<jk^> COMMAND  PID       USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<jk^> tor     8879 debian-tor    6u  IPv4  59184      0t0  TCP localhost:9050 (LISTEN)
<jk^> user@user-PT601ET-ABZ:~$
<akik> i think if you only install "tor", you'll get the tor relay, not the tor browser
<tomreyn> jk^: i don't think tor browser is meant to be installed. help on it is probably available in #tor on irc.oftc.net (but also here on freenode)
<tomreyn> jk^: so you have the tor relay service running, just need to use it.
<jk^> i'm using linux since little time :\ i don't understand very well how to install a software :\
<jk^> if i wanto to install tor browser?
<jk^> i downloaded https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser//7.5/tor-browser-linux32-7.5_it.tar.xz
<jk^> i extract it
<tomreyn> jk^: the tor browser bundle is probably a bad example there since i don't think it is supposed to be installed, like other (packaged) software is.
<jk^> it appears a file and a folder
<TJ-> jk^: did you read the instructions at https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux
<jk^> the file's name is "Tor browser setup", i double click it, but nothing happens
<tomreyn> jk^: just follow the directions TJ- pointed you to then.
<TJ-> tomreyn: sounds like jk did; but the GUI launch isn't kicking off Firefox
<tomreyn> maybe because he has tor installed already?
<tomreyn> not sure
<TJ-> tomreyn: jk^ yes, I was thinking the same thing. Port in use sort-of-thing
<tomreyn> that's what the output he posted indicated
<jk^> something happens but i don't understand what happened :\ The file previosly named "Tor browser setup" now is became Tor browser :| why?
<tomreyn> i'm on amd64, using the 32-bit tor browser bundle results in a graphical message window saying "Wrong architecture? 32-bit vs. 64-bit." and the browser not starting
<tomreyn> jk^: explain what you are doing
<jk^> i downloaded https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser//7.5/tor-browser-linux32-7.5_it.tar.xz extract it and double clicked "Tor browser setup" after several minutes, this file "Tor browser setup" has changed its name in "Tor browser" :\
<tomreyn> jk^: don't double click it, do as indicated on the instructions
<jk^> oh my God, why is it so difficult install a software on linux? :(
<tomreyn> jk^: it is not. also, this is not a standard software installation. secondly, you just need to follow the directions provided by the tor project, not do śomething else you got used to on other operating systems
<tomreyn> jk^: you can roll back now by closing any windows it may have opened, then delete the directory that was extracted from the archive file you downloaded. then just follow the directions provided.
<CookieM> Tor needs a couple of seconds to appear on the screen, i.e. establish a connection with tor nodes and things like that
<tomreyn> it would have shown a message GUI before that, however. i don't think jk^ got to this point, yet
<tomreyn> jk^: any luck?
<jk^> tomreyn, maybe
<jk^> :\
<tomreyn> jk^: do you want me to guide you?
<jk^> To run Tor Browser, click either on the Tor Browser or the Tor Browser Setup icon or execute the start-tor-browser.desktop file in a terminal:
<jk^> ./start-tor-browser.desktop
<jk^> This will launch Tor Launcher and once that connects to Tor, it will launch Firefox. Do not unpack or run TBB as root.
<jk^> i think this is the same to open this file by double click :\
<tomreyn> jk^: oh you're right - my bad, i had not read the instructions there properly, just read the command line approach, not the icon clicking one.
<tomreyn> sorry.
<tomreyn> jk^: the good thing about using the terminal approach is that you'll have a much better chance of getting an explanation on why things fail.
<tomreyn> jk^: so i recommend you give this approach a try.
<jk^> user@user-PT601ET-ABZ:~/Scaricati/tor-browser_it$ ./start-tor-browser.desktop
<jk^> Launching './Browser/start-tor-browser --detach'...
<jk^> user@user-PT601ET-ABZ:~/Scaricati/tor-browser_it$
<jk^> tomreyn,
<jk^> but in that folder there isn't a file  named ./start-tor-browser.desktop :\
<jk^> excuse me but i don't understand why it doesn't let me open it by click :|
<VectorX> hi, why am i getting a permission denied with, sudo echo "extension=gearman.so" > /etc/php/7.0/mods-available/gearman.ini    /   -bash: /etc/php/7.0/mods-available/gearman.ini: Permission denied
<TJ-> VectorX: because sudo only applies to the echo command, not the redirection.
<VectorX> how do i make that work
<TJ-> VectorX: you need "echo "extension=gearman.so" | sudo tee /etc/php/7.0/mods-available/gearman.ini "
<TJ-> VectorX: it's the 'write-to-file' that needs 'sudo', not the 'echo'
<VectorX> ok
<VectorX> can i login as root instead ok using sudo
<stochastix> I can download 18.04 right now and get started with it , and when it finally comes out in April, mine will update to basically the same thing that comes out for the final release right?
<stochastix> Or is there an upgrade path or certain repos I need to switch over to?
<jk^> nothing to do!!! :( it doesn't let me open tor browser :\
<jk^> <tomreyn> jk^: do you want me to guide you?
<jk^> ok guide me
<jk^> possible by graphic commands :\
<jk^> possibly by graphic commands :\
<TJ-> stochastix: correct; the ISO installers are just a 'freeze' of the set of packages at a certain time.
<kostkon> stochastix, you may face some breakages still, if you install it right now
<l0llip0p> exit
<l0llip0p> lol * facepalm *
<kostkon> stochastix, regardless the fact that in the end you will have the final version, the iso version, on the release day (or a couple of days later)
<tomreyn> jk^: still interested?
<Outy> speaking about tee woud that be a correct syntax?: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<TJ-> kostkon: it's the other way around; existing installs will be a about a week ahead of the release ISOs.
<kostkon> TJ-, for testing purposes. you're right :/
<Tulitomaatti> i have 5 ubuntu nodes on my lan – how do i configure ntp.conf so that they attempt to keep at the same time? does adding peer hostname -lines to each node's config suffice?
<tomreyn> Tulitomaatti: you can just configure them to use the same public nameserver. but other than that, i would think so.
<Tulitomaatti> as in to get the correct ntp server info from the dns?
<mrchairman> When my gnome remote sftp connect gets wonky, is there a way to "kill all" the base program so I can reset it? It just hangs, and hangs like a punk a kid on a street corner
<mrchairman> teach me your ways
<mrchairman> I seek guidance wise #ubuntu
<kostkon> mrchairman, tried resetting nautilus? i like your analogy though
<kostkon> mrchairman, or gnome files in contemporary parlance
<mrchairman> i'll try that, that sounds like practical advice. I hadnt
<mrchairman> err hadnt tried
<ikonia> there is a timeout value for remote ftp file systems
<ikonia> you may want to find that and lower it
<mrchairman> i could do a nautilus -q, but then i saw killall nautilus
<mrchairman> In case any women are watching, I used killall so I look tough
<MikeRL> I wonder if VLC will ever be updated to 3.0 for Xenial.
<mrchairman> did work
<kostkon> MikeRL, only if you use the snap version (works ok afaik)
<mrchairman> I could solve this problem or day or reboot
<mrchairman> I'll be back jack!
<kostkon> MikeRL, remoe the version from the repos and then  sudo snap install vlc
<ikonia> MikeRL: doubt it
<machine_> Hi - just installed ubuntu and cant download any torrents in transmission
<machine_> I cant find the setting where I change the port
<machine_> propreties show only torrent propreties
<machine_> nevermind ... got it
<learningc> what is difference between apt and apt-get?
<compdoc> apt is newer
<compdoc> 16.04 onwards
<tomreyn> learningc: apt is not (yet?) suitable for scripting, apt-get ist. for many commands, apt is a more user-friendly frontend to apt-get.
<ioria>  'apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.'  in this case better use apt-get
<learningc> So when I want to install a package which one to use? I'm quite confuse about it.
<learningc> apt install mypackage or apt-get install my package?
<simon42_> learningc, same difference
<learningc> You mean?
<ioria> learningc, for that you can use 'apt install ppkg ', but apt gets a  progress bar not very happy to interact with a script output
<learningc> I see
<mexjerry> intel NUC with ubuntu kodi, going to sleep, using remote or yatse will NOT wake it, I have to reboot pointers, please
<ikonia> there is no such thing as ubuntu odi
<ikonia> kodi
<compdoc> I run kodi on a rasp pi and leave it running all the time
<learningc> when I do update and upgrade, will my ubuntu be the lastest?
<learningc> compdoc, what distro do you use to run kodi on your pi?
<mexjerry> it is Ubuntu, running kodi, ikonia
<mexjerry> so what is needed to prevent or wake it up
<ikonia> What version of ubuntu is it ?
<ikonia> and is it the OS thats going to sleep, the display or kodi
<tony__> I'm trying to get GPU passthrough working with Intel IGD for the Ubuntu host and AMD r9 280x for the windows VM. I want pci-stub to takeover the device but it seems at boot "drm" does something that screws it up
<ikonia> how was Kodi installed
<tony__> [    0.709083] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (TAHITI 0x1002:0x6798 0x1682:0x3001 0x00).
<tony__> That's the VID:PID for the AMD GPU
<mexjerry> ubuntu 17, if on kodi the display just quits
<ikonia> mexjerry: how was kodi installed, and you need to explain "display just quits"
<ikonia> as "quits" is very different to going to slleep
<TJ-> tony__: I seem to recall the amd drivers have an option to stop them claiming the device so pcistub can
<tomreyn> mexjerry: there is not "ubuntu 17". lsb_release -sd
<mexjerry> apt install kodi, I am able to ssh in and see everything, ifconfig, ps ax, so its not entirely asleep, but I have no display, I am unable to see the
<TJ-> tony__: check which driver has claimed the device ("lspci -nnk -d 1002:6798") then check the modules parameters with "modinfo <modululename>"
<mexjerry> display, just says "no Signal, I have to reboot to get the display
<tony__> TJ-: cool =] it's "radeon", I suspected it would take over. I think I'll just blacklist it and update-initramfs
<arunpyasi> Hi there, does anyone here had issues connecting a projector to your ubuntu 16.04 ?
<TJ-> tony__: yes, that would work :)
<tony__> rebooting, will keep you updated. thanks dude =]
<ikonia> mexjerry: so is the display going to sleep or kodi
<mexjerry> ikonia how would one determine?
<arunpyasi> I can get projector working in windows and other OS but not in Ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> looking at the logs to see the state of different components
<kostkon> arunpyasi, you'd have to describe your problem in more detail
<kostkon> arunpyasi, to get any sensible answers/support
<tony___> TJ-: yup it worked :) pci-stub claims my GPU. thanks so much!
<OerHeks> maybe kodi and wayland give such display issues?
<arunpyasi> kostkon, I am not sure how shall I describe. I plugin the projector's VGA to my laptop and nothing pops up.. I don't see any traces in Display application.. but in windows, it works :(
<OerHeks> arunpyasi, you migh have a FN key + display internal/external/both
<goiko> hi, I did an upgrade of my system and now I get an error: "grub-install: error: attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled. Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1' in file `/etc/default/grub'.."
<arunpyasi> OerHeks, I already did that
<goiko> I added the line in the file and what now?
<arunpyasi> OerHeks, nothing works on doing that.
<TJ-> arunpyasi: it may be an ACPI issue. what does "xrandr -q" show when the VGA projector is plugged in ?
<arunpyasi> TJ-, ok, didn't do that.
<arunpyasi> TJ-, will do tomorrow.
<arunpyasi> TJ-, and what if it didnt show ? What shall I proceed to fix it ?
<TJ-> arunpyasi: that'd indicate some detection issue. I'd start by checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if the VGA projector is reported to the X server. If not, I'd suspect a system firmware issue. Is the VGA connector built in on the PC or on a discrete GPU adapter?
<kostkon> goiko, sudo update-grub?
<goiko> kostkon, yeah i did it, when i try to upgrade again, i have the same error
<arunpyasi> TJ-, its my laptop so, I guess it falls under built in on the PC
<TJ-> arunpyasi: right, then if it is an ACPI issue there may be a workaround. I know of at least 1 laptop where this fixed a 'missing' external video connector port. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<goiko> kostkon: it says: "dpkg: error processing package grub-efi-amd64-signed (--configure):
<goiko>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<tallguy> g'mrn ubuntu folks
<TJ-> goiko: unless things have changed recently, the efi-signed bootloader doesn't have the cryptodisk module built in; that may be the cause of your error
<goiko> TJ-, ah okay, so what should i do to get rid of this error?
<TJ-> goiko: you need to find out if that's the cause first. Try doing "sudo grub-install --verbose /dev/sdX" (where X is the boot device) to get a clue
<flashmozzg> Hello, I'm trying to install gcc-7.3 from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/gcc-7.3 on 16.04 Xenial
<flashmozzg> But I get multiple "Depends: cpp-7(or others) (= 7.3.0-...) but 7.2.0 is to be installed)" errors
<OerHeks> maybe you need !hwe for that private ppa to work?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ikonia> cpp is a compiler
<ikonia> it's more likely the guy who runs the PPA has not done a good job of managing dependencies
<kostkon> flashmozzg, we don't support ppas though. they usually create/cause dependency problems.
<ikonia> and either a.) didn't upload the deps to his PPA b.) didn't reference an another external PPA for the deps
<ikonia> either way, it looks sloppy to me and I wouldn't be using the work
<ikonia> (the more simple answer is run apt-get update and make sure your cacheis up to date)
<Colby_> Id like to download Ubuntu software.
<TJ-> flashmozzg: is there a reason you need 7.3? reptoline perhaps?
<flashmozzg> ikonia I ran apt-get update, If it didn't pick it up it wouldn't even try to update to 7.3.0 (as I already have 7.2.0 installed). It looks like all packages from the error should be built in that ppa, except binutils
<Colby_> Because my computer is not really right
<ikonia> you really shouldn't be updating binutils
<kostkon> Colby_, what's your exact problem
<Colby_> My computer is kinda stupid
<ikonia> Colby_: come on
<ikonia> Colby_: describe the problem properly, or don't waste peoples time please
<goiko> TJ-, the last log lines say: "info: no partition map found for lvmid/z6beUE-..." and "no partition map found for crypto0."
<kostkon> Colby_, by nature yes, but what is exactly the problem you are facing with it
<Colby_> Well...
<arooni> question:  i have a 4 .mkv files that are quite large (500mb - 4gb).  whats the *fastest lowest cpu way* to convert them to audio only in a .mp4, or .mp3 format ?
<TJ-> goiko: that seems to confirm it is related to the missing cryptodisk module
<goiko> ah okay
<Colby_> It has weird stuff, I cant run anything. Like therun.
<ikonia> "the run"
<goiko> how do I install the module, any clue?
<ikonia> and "can't run" - explain the problem please
<ikonia> Colby_: you really need to explain the problem clearly
<flashmozzg> ikonia: hm, I really need 7.3.0 though. And it doesn't look like ubuntu test ppa is going to be updated with a new version. Maybe it'll get 8.1 but I don't know when it's going to be released. Looks like it's at least a few mopnths from now.
<ikonia> flashmozzg: ubuntu will rarely update it's compiler stack in a current distro
<kostkon> arooni, with ffmpeg?
<TJ-> goiko: I suspect you'll either need to use the unsigned package and disable Secure Boot, or with S.B. enabled you'll need to enroll your own personal MOK signing key using MOK tools and use grub-efi-amd64 packages
<Colby_> The computer I have is jammed with a bunch of stuff odd stuff.
<ikonia> flashmozzg: I really wouldn't be using random PPA's for that sort of things
<arooni> kostkon: i dont have to juse ffmpeg
<arooni> whatever is easier
<TJ-> flashmozzg: what functionality do you need from 7.3 ?
<flashmozzg> ikonia: beats compiling from scratch on a weak machine.
<mamari> hello
<mamari> how are you
<ikonia> flashmozzg: no it doesn't
<ikonia> flashmozzg: not if the guy building the PPA can't manage the packages, you can't trust the work
<ikonia> and as TJ- said what is it about 7.3 you need thats not in 7.2
<flashmozzg> TJ-: there was a bug that caused crashes for my program that was fixed.
<kostkon> arooni, handbrake then?  sudo snap install handbrake-jz
<TJ-> flashmozzg: OK, because we've had a lot of requests for 7.3 recently for the retpoline patches, which are in the regular  gcc-5 since 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.8
<stochastix> kostkon: Thanks for that info. So, after the official release, do they basically freeze the packages in the repos, other than security updates and stuff?
<goiko> TJ-, thanks, so I guess disabling Secure Boot is the simplest solution, is it a common error?
<TJ-> goiko: not many people seem to use encrypted /boot/ with EFI. I posted a bug about it a long time ago but not seen any change so far
<kostkon> stochastix, you are spot on
<stochastix> kostkon: thanks :)
<kostkon> stochastix, np
<Colby__> U will never stop me!
<kostkon> Colby__ is probaly a bot
<Colby__> nope real human
<erasmus> I need to locate someone here who is knowledgeable in regards to loading firmware.
<TJ-> erasmus: for devices via their drivers? usually auto-loaded on request from the kernel by udev, from /lib/firmware/
<erasmus> yeah it sees it cause the module is in the kernel.
<erasmus> but I don't get a device from it.
<erasmus> I put the firmware into /lib/firmware
<erasmus> it's a hauppauge usb wintv tuner 950Q
<TJ-> erasmus: probably means the file being requested isn't being found. What does 'dmesg' show? which driver/firmware is it?
<erasmus> one sec
<Colby__> 1 done
<Colby__> TImes up by 35 sec
<Colby__> hello?
<Tathagat> hi
<Trent> Hello, where can I learn more about disabling secure boot to install third-party software?
<erasmus> TJ- termbin.com/bz0n
<Colby__> what third-party software?
<goiko> Trent: I found a section in the UEFI Help wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<erasmus> TJ- termbin.com/8m0c
<Colby__> Tj is not here
<erasmus> TJ- https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950Q#Firmware
<erasmus> Colby__?
<Tathagat> how can i register my email-id?
<TJ-> erasmus: I see the "au0828" module claims that device but the module doesn't list a firmware file
<Colby__> I aid tj is not here
<kostkon> !register | Tathagat
<ubottu> Tathagat: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Colby__> i said
<erasmus> TJ- I was told to ask here but I'm running an OS based on ubuntu.
<erasmus> it's GalliumOS.
<erasmus> this is one a Chromebook an Acer C720
<Colby__> did someone soy Colby_?
<erasmus> s/one/on
<erasmus> someone in #galliumos told me to ask in here.
<erasmus> GalliumOS 2.0 is based on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)
<erasmus> it works fine in Ubuntu and a Mint box.
<erasmus> is it possible the distro has a alt location for a device such as this?
<erasmus> like /lib/firmware/4.8.17-gallium/
<ducasse> erasmus: we don't support derivatives, you need to get support in #galliumos
<Tathagat2006> i am a beginner and want to start linux kernel dev
<erasmus> sorta knew you would say that.
<Tathagat2006> what resources to use and in which order?
<TJ-> erasmus: regardless of distro, the kernel driver I mentioned doesn't request a firmware file that I can see
<erasmus> TJ- Some distributions already bundle the firmware in the official repositories. Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) includes it by default
<OerHeks_> Tathagat2006, good start for reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<erasmus> so if it's there and I see it why doesn't it show up as a device?
<erasmus> I use Kaffeine. And it's not listed as device.
<Tathagat2006> OerHeks_, Thank You!!
<Tathagat2006> i am a second year student
<Tathagat2006> can you tell me which books to follow
<Tathagat2006> like i have only read galvin for operating systems and started robert love's linux kernel development..
<elichai2> Hey, I restart my laptop and now when it start I get a weird error and then a readonly shell
<elichai2> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1RMPJiOS/Ubuntu_error+.jpg
<elichai2> Sorry I'm sending the error as a picture I'm just doing it from my phone because I don't have another pc
<TJ-> erasmus: OK, I see the firmware now it's included in linux-firmware under /lib/firmware/. It's loaded by the xc5000 driver. is that loaded? "lsmod | grep xc5000" if not "sudo modprobe xc5000"
<TJ-> !kernel | Tathagat2006 and listen in on the channel #ubuntu-kernel
<ubottu> Tathagat2006 and listen in on the channel #ubuntu-kernel: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<erasmus> TJ- I did the command and it just went to the next line after enter.
<erasmus> no error.
<TJ-> erasmus: so it worked
<erasmus> TJ- will I need to do that after reboots?
<TJ-> erasmus: check "dmesg" again
<kostkon> Tathagat2006, you've read some kernel books. you are off a good start already then. just go through the info that TJ- has given you and go from there
<TJ-> erasmus: it shold be automatically loaded, your link says "After an application open the device the first time, the module will load the firmware."
<Tathagat2006> TJ: Thank you,
<Tathagat2006> kostkon: Thanks
<erasmus> TJ- termbin.com/lm4v
<erasmus> TJ- still lacking SOURCE for device in Kaffeine.
<erasmus> like it's not creating the device
<TJ-> erasmus: no idea; could be a broken device, but as it's not Ubuntu there may be some strange config that is breaking things
<erasmus> I can also use the adapter with my MBP in macos.
<Trent> For some reason my laptop is saying bootable device not found....
<elichai2> Here I wrote down the error: https://pastebin.com/vUy61F5r (the ... is because there's a lot of zero's and the [xxx] is because the timestamp is irrelevant)
<elichai2> Please I can't figure out why my laptop don't start (tried updating, dpkg --configure)
<TJ-> elichai2: MCE is a major hardware fault, like bad RAM or something else
<elichai2> So I need to run a RAM test? what else to run? (ram test is still in the live grub?)
<TJ-> elichai2: that'd be a good start. I think memtest86+ is installed if it's not an EFI system (it doesn't work on EFI)
<elichai2> it is EFI :\,  i'll download a memtest86+ iso and put on a usb
<TJ-> elichai2: might be the laptop's fan radiator just needs a clean, could be overheating
<elichai2> is there a way to check it or I should just open it up and clean?
<TJ-> elichai2: peer into it :D I used an air compressor to blow out fans and fins occasionally
<TJ-> elichai2: it could be something silly like a plug-in RAM module have gotten slightly mobed by vibration and just needs reseating. Some laptops have access doors in them to get to these things
<Trent> So I installed Lubuntu, restarted my laptop. Now it says invalid boot device?
<lotuspsychje> Trent: is your system uefi?
<Trent> lotuspsychje, Yes
<lotuspsychje> Trent: singleboot ubuntu or dualboot?
<Trent> Single
<lotuspsychje> Trent: have you installed with fastboot & secureboot disabled?
<Trent> I installed with secureboot enabled
<lotuspsychje> Trent: both must be disabled
<lotuspsychje> Trent: check also your boot order list in bios
<Trent> Boot Order is fine, i'll reinstall with Secure Boot Disabled
<lotuspsychje> Trent: ok good luck
<elichai2> TJ-: tried restarting multiple times. i;m now backing up a usb to flash it with memtest
<Trent> Yas queen
<lizaw> join/ 3apo
<ducasse> Trent: installing with secure boot enabled should not be a problem, you didn't get any errors during installation?
<Trent> ducasse, No errors.
<Trent> Went into desktop fine, I restarted machine... No longer would start.
<Trent> 100% installed on the Systems HDD, not the USB.
<ducasse> Trent: the do as lotus suggests and check boot order in the firmware
<ioria> Trent, using manual or automatic partitioning scheme ?
<Trent> auto
<lotuspsychje> Trent: mechanical hd or new ssd?
<Trent> And I already checked boot order. Only thing in my laptop is a USB and a HDD. Nothing else.
<ioria> Trent, you have 2 disks ? one iternal and one external ?
<ioria> *internal
<Trent> No
<Trent> 1 disk
<ioria> Trent, what about the 'usb', then ?
<Trent> That would be what i'm installing Lubuntu from.
<ioria> Trent, ok
<lotuspsychje> Trent: some bios, have double settings for boot order (sata) doubleck?
<Trent> I installed with Secure Boot. Off
<Trent> Same issue, no boot device found.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<ioria> Trent,  boot from live and paste sudo parted -l
<Trent> It's some bios setting, as when going into boot menu it doesn't detect an HDD
<ioria> <Trent> Boot Order is fine,
<Trent> Well this is funny, if I set my bios to legacy mode. I'm unable to boot into the USB, or the HDD. It's saying "No bootable device found"
<ioria> Trent, boot in efi mode
<ioria> Trent, the installer,  i mean
<Trent> If I boot through UEFI, it doesn't show me my HDD into the Boot Menu Option, only my USB.
<ioria> ok, boot it
<Trent> I did
<Trent> It doesn't work
<Trent> No boot device found
<ioria> Trent,  check the SB settings
<elichai2> TJ-: btw, the CPU temp on the memtest is arround 55
<Trent> SB Settings?
<ioria> Trent,  secure boot and what kind of laptop is that ?
<Trent> Acer Aspire One (netbook)
<ioria> that wants a 32 bit efi ?
<kostkon> elichai2, which atom does it have
<ioria> noope
<Trent> Should be 64bit, it's a Intel Atom CPU
<Trent> Sorry, Celeron N3050
<inquam> Hi... I have a "strange" issue that popped up recently. I have static networking setup and the dns-nameservers point to my windows domain controller. This domain controller was running as a VM that was handled by Cloudmin on this very Ubuntu machine. This worked fine. But due to some issues with Cloudmine I moved it to use Kimchi instead and handle it using libvirt directly. The VM started up fine after that (still running on the sa
<inquam> But all of a sudden Ubuntu failed to boot. It gets stuck at bringing the network up. It seems to be due to the name server poiting to the DC
<inquam> It's probably not up yet. If I change to 8.8.8.8 it boots fine
<inquam> So I'm trying to figure out how to solve this little predicament
<inquam> SHould this even be an issue? SHoudn't the ubuntu server just have a bit of issues doing DNS lookups until the VM comes online? Why get stuck there during bootup and retry over and over until I reboot the system.
<inquam> STrange thing is that this worked before when I was using Cloudmin. Perhaps the VM came up earlier, but seems unlikley it would have come up before networking was started. So I should have had this issue back then to it feels like.
<Trent> I don't understand, I got this thing to install Ubuntu about a year ago... Now I can't figure it out.
<akik> Trent: when i boot in uefi mode on my acer laptop, i need to go to the bios/uefi screens and add grubx64.efi as an allowed boot file
<ioria> Trent, do you have a 'Select an UEFI file as trusted for executing' under Security ?
<akik> or shimx64.efi
<ioria> yeah
<Trent> ioria, Yes I do have that option. I'm following some instructions I found online for installing it, so we will see.
<ahtd> I've been trying to setup two network interfaces on my Ubuntu: one for internal use and the other to access the internet. But after I configure the static IP address for internal use, I can't access the internet anymore.
<ioria> Trent, so select shimx64.efi if SB enabled, or grubx64.efi if not
<Trent> ioria, I didn't have to do that last time I installed Ubuntu. But i'll try it.
<inquam> ahdt: Not sure, but don't you have to create routes to make sure traffic flows on the correct interface after something like that?
<elichai2> kostkon: Intel i7 4770MQ
<elichai2> *4700MQ
<ahtd> inquam: I'll read about this. Thanks
<inquam> ahtd: Someone with a kinda similar question... https://askubuntu.com/questions/293249/two-nics-one-for-internet-the-other-for-lan
<openGLdude> Is it possible to have a static ip with which i can access my sysetem via ssh without having a domain name given by the ISP?
<Trent> ioria, Hot dang it worked :)
<Taz-> openGLdude, sure, that's called a NDS
<Taz-> DNS
<ioria> Trent, good boy
<Taz-> such as freedns
<khaled> ircd
<A4Tech> Hi, I have a Ubuntu Server 16.04 machine all up to date with the AMDGPU 17.40 drivers installed, with a singular card installed I can boot into the CLI fine. But when I add a secound it will post the BIOS splash and grub screen but after go black but has a signal. If i put either card in it boots fine, but with both it doesn't. Any help? Thanks
<loadedanvils> hey all, I'm using ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I'm trying to configure two of my laptops, one connected directly to the other through ethernet usb dongle and the other connected to internet
<loadedanvils> are there any resources related to kernel IP routing or network interfaces?
<spase> \n
<ioria> loadedanvils, and you want to share the connection ?
<spase> Hey, is there anybody here?
<A4Tech> no
<loadedanvils> yeah
<spase> ok :D
<loadedanvils> ioria, specifically, I want to be able to ssh
<loadedanvils> I can sometimes set routes that allow me to temporarily connect
<loadedanvils> but they're gone after a few minutes
<A4Tech> do a  hack and write a script to set the routes every few min
<loadedanvils> I'm planning to try it again today but I need some resources for the network interfaced / IP routing
<loadedanvils> can't, I need them to be persistent
<loadedanvils> when I reboot and set them in /etc/network/interfaces I stop being able to ssh when the Ethernet dongle is connected to the host computet
<loadedanvils> I'm gonna try it again today with my own computers (I was using work laptops before) so I'm looking for books / documentation / resources about it
<energizer> How do I `rsync -a dirA remote:dirA` completely overwriting remote:dirA ?
<akik> energizer: maybe "--delete --delete-before"
<OerHeks> rsync -I, --ignore-times   don't skip files that match size and time
<CoJaBo> I've unearthed an entirely new RAID configuration today
<energizer> ok thanks
<elichai2> I'll ask again since TJ- is gone
<elichai2> I restarted my laptop and now it doesn't load, I get this error: https://pastebin.com/vUy61F5r (ignore timestamp, and 000... is a lot of zeros lol), memtest passed with no errors, tried cleaning the fan
<elichai2> any ideas?
<ioria> elichai2, can you check in Bios -> Power Management what options do you have set ?
<canaima> hola
<elichai2> ioria: I don't see a power management option in my bios
<ioria> elichai2, there should be
<ioria> elichai2,  or something similar
<elichai2> I have power beep option. That's the only one with power in the name
<elichai2> It's mostly boot stuff
<OerHeks> maybe overclocking settings in the bios, hard to say what those cpu errors mean
<elichai2> OerHeks: how can i check what the errors mean?
<ioria> elichai2,  what cpu do you have ?
<elichai2> That's how my bios look https://youtu.be/qZkvE5Gh3L0
<elichai2> I have i7 4700MQ
<OerHeks> dunno, use google or bing with the errorline or partial
<OerHeks> + your machine specs
<elichai2> Already tried Googling it that's why I'm here
<HardcoreKrypton> what happened
<HardcoreKrypton> ?
<ioria> elichai2,  and in secure boot options ?
<elichai2> Secure boot is disabled, but it is uefi
<ioria> elichai2,  Secure Boot -> Secure Boot Mode -> Standard   ?
<elichai2> I just tried running kubuntu from usb and test dmesg: https://pastebin.com/uGbw3zgv
<elichai2> ioria: i'll check right now
<elichai2> ioria: rechecked and I just don't have a secure boot option
<ioria> elichai2,  it does stop booting ? right ?
<ioria> elichai2,  or what ?
<elichai2> I get into rescue shell
<ioria> elichai2,  have you tried to boot in legacy mode ?
<spase> clear
<tomreyn> i think what elichai2 is saying is that ubuntu used to startup fine and, without hardware, bios or linux configuration changes, it no longer does. is this what you are saying, elichai2 ?
<elichai2> yes. and when I boot from usb I see the errors but it boots fine
<tomreyn> so i guess te initial message you presented is correct and you indeed have faulty hardware.
<tomreyn> try a memory check using memtest86+, if you're 'lucky' its 'just' a bad DIMM.
<malkauns> any fix for the gnome-shell memory leak??
<elichai2> already ran memtest86+ passed without errors
<asarch> Using the new configuration scheme (DBus or GConf), how could I disable a monitor permanently (I mean, reboot after reboot)?
<asarch> I mean, system-wide?
<ioria> elichai2, i lost you . when you see those  errors  ?
<elichai2> If I boot normally I see them and I get rescue shell. If I boot from usb I see them for a split second but it boots fine
<ioria> elichai2, so your main installed system not booting ?
<elichai2> only to rescue shell
<ioria> elichai2,  have you tried to boot in legacy mode ?
<elichai2> not yet, thought to try and stress test the cpu, but i'll try legacy
<OerHeks> i read a lot about mem leaks, i do not experience such leak myself malkauns https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1672297 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1731071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672297 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672297 in mutter (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1731071 gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [High,Triaged]
<OerHeks> some write it is mouse movements, others name wifi packages make it grow
<spase> names
<tomreyn> spase: do you need any help?
<tomreyn> looks like a bot.
<spase> names
<tomreyn> spase: do you have an ubuntu support request?
<elichai2> ioria: just tried legacy exact same errors
<elichai2> Just without the uefi db
<ioria> i see
<elichai2> Any other ideas to check? I can't seem to find the faulty hardware but I do get the error even in the USB boot
<elichai2> Btw I was a little wrong, regular boot doesn't give me rescue shell, it gives me tty1 with read only permissions (that I can then remount to rw)
<tomreyn> ask in ##hardware, this is not an ubuntu issue.
<ioria> elichai2, run fsck
<elichai2> Tried already through Ubuntu's recovery
<elichai2> Is there a ppa to install most latest kernel? Maybe I should try that
<ioria> elichai2, it gives you vc  in ro mode ?
<OerHeks> run a prime test to check your cpu.. https://fossbytes.com/best-computer-diagnostic-tools-for-windows-and-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> else let your vendor check the hardware?
<ioria> elichai2, never heard a tty in ro
<raidghost> How can i disable pci-E cards from been used with vt-d in linux kernel?
<y_morin> Hello! On Ubuntu 17.10, something is constantly removing files from /tmp, every ~30 min.
<y_morin> What is responsible for that, and how can I prevnt it from happening?
<elichai2> i'm having a problem installing 4.15
<elichai2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jWYS5Kphr6/
<OerHeks> elichai2, carefull with the order of the deb files.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels_.28manually.29
<OerHeks> don't just dpkg -i * ..
<texla> How to start numlockx before login on Ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> texla, here a howto to call numlockx in the greeter, https://askubuntu.com/questions/776961/enabling-numlock  or --- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<A4Tech> Hey, I have a two PCI mobo and when I put the GPU in the 2nd bus it will show the BIOS splash and GRUB menu but after just go black but have a connection, if I put it in the 1st pci slot it will work normally. Is my 2nd pci connector broken?
<fireball> Hello
<fireball> I'm on Ubuntu Mate for Raspberry Pi3 (Model B)
<Deknos> does anyone know the bug clicking on websites in firefox with right mouse click that the context menu pops up shifted and the mouse pointer moves even if you are not IN the context menu?
<fireball> I've installed the last version available this morning
<fireball> Then I've installed updates and since that time Firefox crash when launching
<fireball> Before installing updates everything worked fine
<fireball> Do you have an idea ?
<fireball> I tried to uinstall and resinstall it but doesn't change anything
<fireball> Seems there is a problem with the last update of firefox on Raspberry Pi 3
<fireball> Sorry Deknos, I don't know
<nsgn> Hello. I'm trying to get Ubuntu set up on my Macbook12. It requires an out of tree kernel module for the keyboard/mouse. I know such works on this hardware because under Fedora this module loads just fine.
<nsgn> On Ubuntu I'm given the error "applespi: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing"
<causative> why is the atime of all my files in the past few days, even for files I know I haven't accessed manually in a long time?  is this because I am using whole disk encryption?
<nsgn> I figured oh..I must be running secure boot therefore module signing is required. But nope. mokutil says "this system doesn't support secure boot"
<DiecastMessiah> hailz all.. doing an update and a new window is up with Configuring Grub-pc .. so i say install the package maintainters version or keep local version
<DiecastMessiah> its also says the version installed currectly was locally modified in you hit the help buttom beside it
<aelx> I want to set up a vm with two network interfaces, but after I edited the /etc/network/interfaces/ the internet stopped working
<sysfault> i need assistance enabling my synaptics touchpad
<flood_> is this thing on?
<Mathisen> sysfault, what is not working exactly
<sysfault> the touchpad itself isnt responding to a click Mathisen
<Mathisen> and this is what ubuntu version and what laptop model ?
<sysfault> Mathisen: im on a dell inspiron n5010, running ubuntu 17.10
<Mathisen> sysfault, you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed ?
<sysfault> Mathisen: yes
<sysfault> latest version
<Mathisen> sysfault, hmm try with xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<Mathisen> need to reboot after that
<sysfault> do i download that?
<sysfault> thats installed as well
<Mathisen> re-install it
<OerHeks> 17.10 .. in wayland or Xorg session ?
<sysfault> how can i tell which one im in?
<demu> OerHeks: wayland (default) Xorg is installed
<y_morin> sysfault: echo $WAYLAND_DISPLAY
<OerHeks> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<sysfault> that returns xfce the latter one
<sysfault> and  the former returns nothing
<y_morin> Xorg then
<Corvid> hello all
<Corvid> 49 mwm closet bi top
<DiecastMessiah> Hails all , I am having a problem with video drivers i guess .. on ubuntu 16.04 ..back story is I have a optimus laptop ,, i tried bumblebee and that worked for some things ... but it was using Mesa even tho its nvidia 310m chip .. so i remove that and reinstalled nvidia drivers along with nvidia prime.. now that seem to have gotten the drivers right and other things working also .. but still having some problems with opengl dffierent games work.. but
<DiecastMessiah> ones that need opengl 2.1 don;t seems to work. i also tried GFXBench and getting this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jMzcrSqHFW/
<CecilinFlux> hello\
<CecilinFlux> I was wondering if someone in here would mind helping an Ubuntu noob
<DiecastMessiah> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DiecastMessiah> !dstails
<CecilinFlux> the last windows 10 upgrade screwed up my computer, so I clean installed ubuntu, which is working peachy keen, but I had a second hard drive on windows that I was using as a backup thing, but now  can't access it on Ubuntu
<DiecastMessiah> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<CecilinFlux> I'd rather not format it as it contains all my projects from the last few years
<CecilinFlux> so mostly I'm having issues knowing what exactly to google to help me find the correct way to access the files
<Mathisen> CecilinFlux, in what way cant you reach the files ? have you tried mounting the partition ?
<OerHeks> CecilinFlux, if that extra hdd is exfat, you just need 2 tools
<Mathisen> ntfs-3g comes to mind if hibernation problems
<CecilinFlux> I've been trying to mount, but the fdisk doesn't even see it. I can get gpart to see it, but with a ton of errors, and it won't let me mount
<Mathisen> what error do you get on mount ?
<CecilinFlux> I'd like to just be able to access the files so I can back them up, and then I'll reformat the disk
<CecilinFlux> hang on
<CecilinFlux> I use gpart to "scan devices"
<CecilinFlux> and it pops up with a bnunch of errors, the most common being
<CecilinFlux> "error fsyncing/closing dev/sdb1 input/output error"
<Mathisen> well that can be bad news sadly
<CecilinFlux> well fuck
<CecilinFlux> I'd really rather not lose all my projects
<Mathisen> there is a nice tool named ddrescue that you should look upp
<CecilinFlux> I'll look that up
<Mathisen> read the documentation for it and clone the bad hd to a "safe" place the safe place would be a diffrent hd
<Mathisen> then after that you can start to recover info
<CecilinFlux> I'll see if I can do that
<CecilinFlux> are there any other options, as well, while I'm copying that over?
<Mathisen> well yes but the most safe way to recover is to copy over the content to a healty drive first
<CecilinFlux> my main issue with that is that the disk that's having the issue is the largest disk I have
<y_morin> Hello! On Ubuntu 17.10, something is constantly removing files from /tmp, every 60 min.
<CecilinFlux> a terabyte, and the second largest I have is only a 250 GB
<Mathisen> CecilinFlux, ok. there is tesdisk that you can run on it. usage = testdisk /dev/WINDISK
<Mathisen> CecilinFlux, keep in mind you been warned using the drive more "if" it is bad i/o error usaly idicates that is not good
<CecilinFlux> that's good to know, thank you
<CecilinFlux> I appreciate everyone helping me
<CecilinFlux> WINDISK being replaced with the name of the drive, correct?
<Mathisen> correct
<CecilinFlux> perfect
<CecilinFlux> thank you
<CecilinFlux> that's worked, now I can at least copy over my most important projects
<CecilinFlux> thank you so much
<CecilinFlux> I'm okay with getting a new drive once I've gotten the info off of this one
<DiecastMessiah> about my problem to here is all gfxinfo tells me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3FpWMSsjcQ/
<CecilinFlux> oh thank god
<CecilinFlux> thank you all so much
<CecilinFlux> I have honestly no idea what I'm doing and was worried I was going to lose all my files
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: reading. while doing so, what driver is installed ? : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/130042/en-us
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: Correct driver is installed " string: 3.30 NVIDIA" .
<DiecastMessiah> Bashing-om: 340.104
<DiecastMessiah> should i put on Using Process microcode firmware for intel CPUs ??? In the additional drivers program
<DiecastMessiah> it set to do not use this device
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: I would, as the microcode is OEM updates .
<DiecastMessiah> kk will try that.
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: does the gpu-manager report any issues ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<DiecastMessiah> k done.. do i need to reboot.. it didn;t say
<superguest> I have multi-monitor setup in Ubuntu 16.04: Dell 30" monitor as primary in landscape, and two Dell 20" in portrait, one on each side of the primary.
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: I would think a reboot is in order .
<DiecastMessiah> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T4G4gvVyCh/
<superguest> the problem is that everytime I log out/restart, the wallpaper scales to the resolution/dimension of the auxilliary monitor.
<superguest> https://ptpb.pw/l7x6.png
<superguest> which requires me to readjust in Appearance > Background everytime.
<xanrevent> Hello all. I'm looking for somebody that might be able walk me through trying a few things (that may or may not be possible?).
<DiecastMessiah> Bashing-om: I going to reboot because of turning on that cpu thing brb
<superguest> I think Ubuntu has long abandoned the use of /etc/X11/xorg.conf as its default.  Does anyone know which system uses/maintains ~/.config/monitors.xml ?
<DiecastMessiah> Bashing-om: k back
<xanrevent> Specifically, I have a program that runs as a Bulletin Board Server (bbs) through SSH, and I want to have multiple iterations of the program running and allow multiple users to log in to each one via ssh
<xanrevent> All from ubuntu server, command line only
<Bashing-om> superguest: The use of the file is generally depreciated, however, if you make it up it will be honored .
<DiecastMessiah> tried gfxbench again .. closes when i try to run the text ..like before .
<superguest> Bashing-om, can you recommend a solution to my problem with the wallpaper rescaling to the resolution of my auxilllary montior (1200 x 1600) on restart?
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: And .. I am stumped why your system looks for /usr/share/gpu-manager.d/ - as on my system: " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /usr/share/gpu-manager.d/ >> ls: cannot access '/usr/share/gpu-manager.d/': No such file or directory" .
<Mathisen> xanrevent, dont your bbs server has features for this
<Bashing-om> superguest: Sorry, no experience here with multi monitors .
<DiecastMessiah> Bashing-om: ok thanks... seems that optimus is no fun it work with.. had this working years ago.. but that was bumblebee and using the optirun commands. but I guess i'll just not game .. getting sick of trying
<xanrevent> I've tried finding instructions for running multiple servers from one device, and I know this program has a daemon version, but I really don't know where to learn more about daemons or what would be needed to run multiple.
<akik> xanrevent: if you have it already running, what happens if you make simultaneous ssh connections to it?
<xanrevent> @akik as the same ssh user or as multiple different ssh users?
<akik> xanrevent: either case
<akik> xanrevent: so you've tested it with multiple logins, but something doesn't work?
<xanrevent> akik: What I want to do is have a second iteration of the same program (as it's a bbs, this would mean a separate bbs entirely) running concurrently and listening to a separate port
<akik> xanrevent: do you have the bbs application as the login shell?
<xanrevent> akik: if I understand you correctly, yes.
<akik> xanrevent: you can check it from /etc/passwd for each user
<xanrevent> akik: I think I can get each iteration to accept connections on separate ports, what I'm having trouble with is when I execute the program " ./mystic -server "
<xanrevent> akik: it is then running the shell and is where commands are input for the server itself
<akik> xanrevent: if the bbs application is as a login shell, and each user logs in with their own username with ssh, they're kept separate from each other
<xanrevent> akik: and what I'd like to do is run a second iteration of the program entirely
<nsgn> Good evening. My ubuntu boot hangs for about 15 seconds on running /scripts/local-premount . Never seen anything like this. Any thoughts?
<nsgn> It proceeds after that to run fine but that sure adds a chunk to the boot time.
<xanrevent> akik: if I'm running the first iteration, I can't access the command prompt to navigate to the second folder and start the second server
#ubuntu 2018-02-25
<designbybeck3> I'm unable to install or remove anything: dpkg --configure -a doesn't fix it, nor sudo apt -f install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8QJ4gttcRF/
<designbybeck3> Any suggestions
<designbybeck3> it also says no space left on disk but I removed large files already but doesn't seem to fix it
<akik> xanrevent: you can access the virtual consoles with ctrl+alt+f1, f2, f3 etc.
<akik> xanrevent: you're not running xorg?
<xanrevent> akik: I'm doing this all from command line on an ancient eeepc
<xanrevent> akik: is it possible to do this command line only?
<akik> xanrevent: it doesn't have those virtual consoles?
<xanrevent> akik: the bbs program?
<akik> xanrevent: no, your linux
<akik> xanrevent: ctrl+alt+f1
<akik> xanrevent: usually they go from f1 to f6
<xanrevent> akik: this might be my newb showing. It's ubuntu linux 16.04
<akik> xanrevent: but in the latest ubuntu version they've changed xorg/wayland to f1
<xanrevent> akik: OH MY GOODNESS
<akik> :)
<xanrevent> akik: I had no idea that was there! I've been fighting this issue for so long!
<akik> xanrevent: they've "always" been there
<xanrevent> akik: yep, it's just my newb showing, haha. You're my savior from 3 weeks of head-desk
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: What shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<akik> xanrevent: remember, those ssh connections are completely separate. you won't see them on your screen at all
<akik> xanrevent: local user logins are at /dev/tty* and ssh connections at /dev/pts*
<akik> xanrevent: you can see the current "console" with the tty command
<xanrevent> akik: the server program shows me any incoming connection attempts verbosely, but it will be good to know to look at those folders if I try to do literally anything else
<xanrevent> akik : so thank you for the advice
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sxRfC5jNdB/
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: here is both: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WycyWJxJmp/
<xanrevent> so if I ctrl+alt+f1 and type "tty" it will list any active ssh connections on "console" 1?
<xanrevent> aka /dev/tty1
<akik> xanrevent: no, it'll list your current virtual console i.e. /dev/tty1. ssh has nothing to do with it
<xanrevent> akik: ohh
<akik> xanrevent: ssh is just for connecting from one computer to another
<xanrevent> akik: ohh... So the ssh user connection is via /dev/pts* . If I wanted to see the current active connections via ssh?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: culprit: "473M  470M     0 100% /boot" . Try the easy way out " sudo apt autoremove" . do not be surprised if there is not the operational head room to operate in .
<DiecastMessiah> Bashing-om: sorry to bug ya .. but do you i should try the step on this page to fix my optimus problem??? I am not sure because it seem to want me to install nvidia 378 drivers .. but on nvidia's website it only shows i should use 340
<DiecastMessiah> https://www.pcsuggest.com/nvidia-optimus-ubuntu/
<akik> xanrevent: you can list everyone connected to your system with "w"
<akik> xanrevent: or "who"
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: looking :)
<xanrevent> akik: And now that I've got a tty2 bash shell, how do I kill it if it's not in use?
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: yeah that gives an error as well https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NzZdMZw6dY/
<akik> xanrevent: logout or ctrl+d
<akik> xanrevent: exit
<xanrevent> akik: alright, now to get back to tinkering, haha. I'll very likely be back soon. Thank you so much.
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: While will not hirt to try bumblebee - it has been depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime . the 2 are mutally exclusive .
<sere> can 16.04 minimal install see sd cards i tried two different computers and nothing
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: hokay, we do this manually . what kernel are you booting at this time ' uname -r ' ? As we do not want to mess with this one .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: 4.4.0-93-generic
<DiecastMessiah> yeah so far prime seem to have more things working correctly.. but not everything is... just sucks and best of all there no one really is able to help me it seems. have had many people try .. on here and with people on #gamingonlinux
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Ouch ! -93 .. not in /boot /// whatever have you been doing ?
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: this is an older laptop I don't use much....was trying to get it up to par
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: can I manually remove them? or free up enough space to make the other autoremove work?
<Bashing-om> DiecastMessiah: conflicts ? what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' ?
<fuzzman54> I have two external hdd enclosures. One is a sabrent, and the other is the Black Vortex from icy dock. The new hdd I put in and formatted in the vortex works fine, but the ones from the sabrent enclosures don't even show as being partitioned in the vortex, but work just fine in the sabrent enclosure.
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: well, we can try . but not having the booting -93 kerne; available scares me witless . what shows ' dpkg -l | grep linix ' ?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: typo ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NbTFGs7WCZ/
<DiecastMessiah> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bCQHD4G8Db/
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  there really isn't anything important on this machine, so if we kill it that is fine. Was just trying to to have to not reinstall everyhting
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: We are good to go . the -93 kernel is present / lemme craft up a dpkg doey .
<cryptk> so... I've installed 17.10.1 server twice now and both times have failed in really weird ways...
<cryptk> the first one, initial boot up, grub failed to load one of it's modules, never even got a grub menu...
<cryptk> second attempt... I get a grub menu, but selecting to boot ubuntu gives errors about "invalid arch-dependent ELF magic"
<Frank_> Hopefully someone can answer this.  When my computer sleeps, I guess Ubuntu calls it suspend, I have to enter a password to get back in.  I went into settings, brightness and lock, unchecked "require password when waking from suspend".  But it still requires the password.
<Frank_> 16.04.3 BTW
<sere> question: what is the program gvfs or something that detects sd cards drives etc
<Frank_> I don't think this has anything to do with sd drives.
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: try ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-{96,97,109}-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-{96,97,109}{,-generic} ' .
<Kyhwana> cryptk: hmm, you don't have bad ram or disk do you?
<Kyhwana> Usually when stuff fails in weird ways like that's it's hardware related
<sere> Frank_: im having trouble detecting my card on minimal or in regular desktop.. i can see it on this computer so i know it works
<cryptk> nope, installing 16.04.3 works fine
<cryptk> so I highly doubt it's hardware
<cryptk> especially since it happens on 3 different servers
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vNgMYn7J5V/
<superguest> I have a multi-monitor setup in Ubuntu 16.04: Dell 30" monitor as primary in landscape, and two Dell 20" in portrait, one on each side of the primary.
<superguest>  the problem is that everytime I log out/restart, the wallpaper scales to the resolution/dimension of the auxilliary monitor.
<superguest> https://ptpb.pw/l7x6.png
<Frank_> I turned off lock.
<Frank_> That setting for require password seems to do nothing
<bcowan> how do i tell apt to not keep distfiles as it updates I'm veryspace limited and have 450 packages to update
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: do not see the source if the problem . let's try small bites ; ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-96 ' .
<bcowan> any way to do that? or do I need to add a usb drive or something temporarily just to get updated
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ggDSYxj5k4/
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-96-generic ' .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: looks like it tried to do something that time: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fD7x8zPR9b/
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: In small bites onward ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-96 ' .
<designbybeck3> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpz5YLQ6Dtg
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: :) .. ok give it a poke now ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-96-generic ' .. note that it is only presently marked 'rH' . See what happens .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  wat is rH?
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:   https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwjovV90NCK
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3:  the r is Removed but H is half installed .
<designbybeck3> ah nice
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  but looks like we ran back into the fact the drive is full? We're trying to fix that but can't fix it because it is full!!! HA!
<pos> i've been looking into using ubuntu on an rpi but this seems to require ubuntu accounts and other shady requirements?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Ouch ! still not enough head room ! try ' sudo dpkg -P linux-signed-image-4.4.0-96-generic ' .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: looks like we got a little further  https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLrl5ylYxfB
<scotty^> Any firefox maintainers here?
<subzero> hi all
<subzero> i have a problem
<subzero> can somone help me?
<vlt> !seen somone
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<pavlushka> !help | subzero
<ubottu> subzero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<subzero> i have lightswork
<subzero> for editing videos
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Ya getting too far agead of yourself . repaet for the -97 kernel . see if we can get some head room .. and get to the point that we can run install -f to "fix broken" .
<subzero> i installed the software
<pavlushka> scotty^: there's a #firefox channel and also they have their own irc network, moznet, you might try there
<subzero> when i tryed to open it appears a window and then it close in a sec
<subzero> im new in linux
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Keep in mind, before we run "autoremove" we want to be booted on the -116 kernel !
<kk4ewt> subzero what happens if you try opening it in a terminal?
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  ah!
<designbybeck3> so what should I go up until
<designbybeck3> just the -97
<subzero> kk4ewt: i dont know to open a software from terminal
<kk4ewt> subzero,  open a terminal and type in the program name
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: we work on the 97 and 109 kernels that the package manager is screaming about needing a helping hand . Get 96, 97 and 109 removed :)
<scotty^> pavlushka: yeah, but I want to know that status of firefox 58 in Bionic
<designbybeck3> which command to use on that Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: same same sequnce for 97 as employed for removing 96 .
<scotty^> 58.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1  has been in Bionic-proposed since 9th Feb, and 58.0.1 was there for a while before that
<subzero> kk4ewt: same thing. it opens and next second it closes
<scotty^> I'm wondering when it will make it
<pavlushka> subzero: press "ctrl+alt+t" and type lightswork and hit enter
<scotty^> it's way to Bionic-release
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  I'm getting this:   https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnm5Y4GnvCB
<pavlushka> subzero: try to see the message it is showing in the terminal when it closes
<subzero> i dont have a message in the terminal
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-109 ' .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  yeah that gave me the same error
<designbybeck3> Oh Bashing-om but I did do the -generic and that removed it
<designbybeck3> and then 97 said the directory wasn't empty
<pavlushka> subzero: are you talking about lightworks video editor?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: We already know that the /src directory is a mess - we can fix that later once we have operating head room . for now -P the image and linux-image-extra for the -109 kernel .
<designbybeck3> ok Bashing-om I think I got that done
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: and the -97 kernel pieces ?
<designbybeck3> yes
<pavlushka> subzero: it says in its website "Linux distributions have OpenSource graphics card drivers installed by default. This means Lightworks will not run correctly (images of the incorrect size during playback and possible performance problems). It is strongly recommended for users to install the proprietary graphics card drivers before installing Lightworks. "
<designbybeck3> I think so
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  hmmmm maybe ?  https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwjovB27KcK
<pavlushka> subzero_:  are you talking about lightworks video editor?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Let me have a new look at what is now ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . see where we are .
<pavlushka> subzero_:  it says in its website "Linux distributions have OpenSource graphics card drivers installed by default. This means Lightworks will not run correctly (images of the incorrect size during playback and possible performance problems). It is strongly recommended for users to install the proprietary graphics card drivers before installing Lightworks. "
<subzero_> i've done that
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: good find ! :)
<pavlushka> subzero_: so now you have to check your graphics card and the driver it is using
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: ty :)
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:   https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPR2ZVwKkFG
<pavlushka> subzero_: can you paste the result of "lspci -nnk" on paste.ubuntu.com?
<pavlushka> subzero_: and of course you have to run that command in a terminal
<subzero_> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:191f] (rev 07)
<subzero_> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [1462:7971]
<subzero_> 	Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore
<subzero_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07)
<subzero_> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<subzero_> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<pavlushka> subzero_: use paste.ubuntu.com to provide the results
<subzero_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 [8086:a112] (rev f1)
<subzero_> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<subzero_> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<subzero_> 00:1c.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #7 [8086:a116] (rev f1)
<subzero_> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<subzero_> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<subzero_> 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GP104 High Definition Audio Controller [10de:10f0] (rev a1)
<subzero_> 	Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GP104 High Definition Audio Controller [1458:3701]
<subzero_> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<subzero_> 	Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
<subzero_> 02:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1142 USB 3.1 Host Controller [1b21:1242]
<subzero_> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] ASM1142 USB 3.1 Host Controller [1462:7971]
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Try again ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-96-generic ' .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  space issue again it seems:  https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzYG7Dl6gHV
<pavlushka> designbybeck3 have you tried try "apt clean && apt autoremove" to free up some space?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Yuk ! well see what you can do with -P for the -66 and -67 kernels . I had expected by now to have space availabale :(
<designbybeck3> pavlushka:  yeah we have some nasty issues
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  These also don't like the no space thing I think I'm doing it correctly too: https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnlB9omlofz
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Yeah, you are doing it correctly . Not too sure of what is going on that we still get that "no space on device" . We should have removed enough by now to get some room . 66 and 67 pirge, see what results . If we need I can go deeper but it do get complex then .
<Bashing-om> purge*
<designbybeck3> can I select them in a folder and delete them manually?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: No .. we must use apt or dpkg to remove these kernels .. otherwise will break the package manager even more . ( but we may resort to that expedient - in a controlled manner and fix the package manager afterward ) .
<domo> da
<malkauns> test
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  not sure if this helps https://pasteboard.co/H9cX9Q1.png
<nickc> hi
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Nope. no help as we already know where the proplem is .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  this command might fix it rm -R :oD
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: If ya want to go that rm route .. we start in the /usr/src/linux-headers- and /lib/modules/ . it gets "complex" but can be done .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: is there a better way to find out what is still to big to allow autoremove / clean?
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: we only want 2 installed kernla . looking at your https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPR2ZVwKkFG; anything that is not marked 'ii' is a problem . note that linux-generic is not installed !
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: that is a mess!
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Yepper .. and the goal here is to get -116 functional and -112 installed as the backup . all else we want gone at the end .
<designbybeck3> removing those lower ones 22-36 seemed to work, but then in the 60's it gave me the "No space left on device" Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: what now ' df -h ' ?
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:   https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYW3NOj3PCR
<designbybeck3> Boot is still full
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: Yuk ! why ?? OH WHY - as you have removed some stuff . we should see some improvement here .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om:  well we put in a great effort! I think I might just wait until 18.04 comes out and do a clean install on this laptop! Thank you very much for your help in trouble shooting it
<designbybeck3> I've learn a few things along the way as well!
<Bashing-om> designbybeck3: this is fixable - one way or the other .. will just take the time and effort to do so .
<designbybeck3> Bashing-om: not sure what I did to get it that out of whack to begin with
<ljc> hey so my repository URLs might be out of date. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe is 404'ing. how can i update to the correct URL?
<ljc> this is always such a pain
<ljc> k, i've replaced "us.archive" & "security" with "old-releases". `sudo apt update` seems to be working w/o 404'ing
<Kennedy> how's everyone doing?
<ljc> hooray packages installing :) a couple of 'Releases' not found error messages. is there some sort of doc/faq/readme/tldr i can read to help me understand the processes when they change the URLs?
<ljc> hi Kennedy, good thanks. how are you?
<Kennedy> doing well. good dinner and an easy evening lined up
<ljc> nice sounds relaxing
<Bashing-om> ljc: Think the EOL upgrade from yakkety is broke due to the meltdown fiasco in 17.04 path .
<Bashing-om> !eol | ljc
<ubottu> ljc: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ljc> ubottu: thanks! i guess i'm looking for "using version X: use these repository URLs from now on"
<ubottu> ljc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ljc> lol
<ljc> Bashing-om: so when meltdown they had to fix 17.04, and the upgrade from 16.10 to <new version> is broken?
<Bashing-om> ljc: That is what others have reported . :emme find the confirmation for ya .
<ljc> "2017-08-10 Remove EOLed yakkety, set zesty as default." from https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> ljc: see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2385768&page=2 .
<ljc> Bashing-om: interesting. thanks
<mfp_> Hello. I wanted to preserve an old /home partition and use this with the new ubuntu installation. I did not format it, the partition still shows that the data is there but I cannot access the data from ubuntu. It's a btrfs filesystem. How do I get the old files?
<oxo1o1o1o> how to change the password of my nickname by email , I forget it
<ljc> oxo1o1o1o: like "/msg nickserv help sendpass" ?
<oxo1o1o1o> thanks,I will try it
<dl> hi
<Guest21300> command `which` not working for alias-command.
<Guest21300> It is strange that `which` does not receive option `--version`.
<Guest21300> Seems `which` in Ubuntu and Centos are completely too different command
<VanceCole> new install of 17.10, when running commands like `npm install` in terminal, instead of the usual text updating on the existing line instead the terminal scrolls like a bajillion new lines with like the progress bar and twiddler? / | \ - / etc. Trying to google it but not really sure what terms to use to describe the issue, any suggestions?
<redlegion> VanceCole: what output do you get from 'echo $TERM'?
<VanceCole> xterm-256color
<redlegion> you using gnome-terminal?
<VanceCole> whatever came with 17.10
<VanceCole> yeah gnome
<redlegion> weird, it sounds like you're missing the terminfo entry for xterm-256color, but I can't imagine why you would be
<VanceCole> hm it works normally if I switch back to xorg
<VanceCole> and now it is fine after switching back to wayland
<VanceCole> IDK
<redlegion> odd
<lotuspsychje> VanceCole: just joined, whats going on?
<VanceCole> I figured it out, my down arrow key on keyboard was sticking lmao.
<jj__> Hi, ubuntu mate 16.0.4 I connected a printer (canon pixma mg8120) through the printer sharing feature on my mac. Prints perfectly, except it throws up 10-15 bubble in the corner warnings about things like one for each color telling me that they are XX% full. My question is how do I prevent these things being considered warnings.
<arunpyasi> hello everyone
<arunpyasi> I see nothing in xorg log or xnandr
<arunpyasi> please help me
<arunpyasi> its with the projector.. My ubuntu doesn't show the projector
<sabrehagen> Hey all, can somebody check this command log - I don't understand what's happening: https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/ed78f23457b3dc7ec1fb06601925d748
<DragonKingOfArms> Hiya
<chull> hi my husband is having problems with his desktop on 16.04 https://pastebin.com/csTnZUQs
<chull> it seemed easier to pastebin the problem
<Ben64> chull: cat /etc/issue
<chull> Ben64, um did you read it?
<Ben64> yep
<chull> Ben64, ok so that's a command you want me to do?
<Ben64> indeed
<chull> ok :)
<chull> Ben64, $  cat /etc/issue
<chull> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<michaelGNZ> Hey peeps!
<chull> hi michaelGNZ
<michaelGNZ> Is anyone able to help me troubleshoot a LIRC issue at all?
<michaelGNZ> I'd really appreciate some expert guidance (as I'm getting some config issues).
<Ben64> chull: so nothing else is in sources.list besides what you put in the pastebin?
<chull> michaelGNZ it works best to just tell them the problem and wait :)
<michaelGNZ> Thanks chull
<chull> Ben64, no it's got files but when it said 14 i figured i was over my head. want me to pastebin it?
<Ben64> chull: sure
<chull> okies
<michaelGNZ> Hey peeps - I am having issues setting up LIRC. I have installed using APT-Get install LIRC. I have followed the following: http://www.instructables.com/id/Install-and-Configure-Linux-Infrared-Remote-Contro/      and I have downloaded a pre-existing config file from the LIRC repository for a beo4 remote and I have overwritten the configfile with this file. unfortunately now when I try to see the status of LIRC we are getting err
<chull> Ben64, https://pastebin.com/gZsRt5jd
<Sveta> michaelGNZ, your message got cut off at 'when I try to see the status of LIRC we are getting err'
<Sveta> michaelGNZ, please resend the second half
<michaelGNZ> when I try to see the status of LIRC using sudo /etc/init.d/lirc status I am getting "error in config file line 45"
<michaelGNZ> I am a bit confused as I downloaded the configfile from the LIRC source forge page for profiles.
<Sveta> perhaps pastebin your config
<michaelGNZ> https://pastebin.com/sqKjT3zY
<Ben64> chull: wonky, i'd say replace that with a new sources.list
<chull> Ben64, ok can you remind me how on Ubuntu please?
<Sveta> michaelGNZ, strange config file format, i'd ask #lirc or their mailing list
<Ben64> chull: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<michaelGNZ> Sveta: Yes I agree - I am looking at different ones in their repository now and it doesn't look quite the same as some of the others
<chull> thank you Ben64 looking
<chull> Ben64, do i need to click both lines for each one?
<Ben64> chull: you probably don't need sources
<chull> ok so just the top one then, right?
<Ben64> yeah
<chull> ok good :)
<Ben64> main, restricted, universe, multiverse, security, updates
<freshman> hello big guy
<Sveta> hi freshman
<freshman> I've just been in contact with Linux for some introductory guidance
<Curi0> When I run sudo debootstrap --arch=amd64 artful ~/Documents/ubuntu-tree/ it gives this error
<Curi0> E: Cannot install into target '/home/soogy/Documents/ubuntu-tree' mounted with noexec or nodev
<chull> Ben64, we pasted the line under Sources list into the terminal, should it look different than this? https://pastebin.com/uNmdg5dR
<chull> it doesn't seem to be moving
<Ben64> weird way of doing that
<chull> ok well i can ctrl c and try clicking
<Curi0> I don't have a seperate /home partition or anything
<Curi0> but i have encrypted home
<chull> ben6 ok sooo we paste that full page in.
<xanrevent> I'm back!
<xanrevent> And now I'm trying to find somebody who can help me figure out why cryptlib's self-test fails me.
<Volund> so I have an odd issue. I'm looking to start providing a proper hosting service for an ancient form of games - MUDs, MUX, MUSH - etc, which comes with complementary web hosting (typically mediawiki). Things like backups - per user/game/site - are a huge concern, as is security and monitoring resource usage. What things should I be looking at to take command of Ubuntu Linux this way?
<Volund> Can you guys point me in a good direction?
<Volund> I mean, ultimately I need to get this stuff standardized and automated
<xanrevent> The error I'm getting is when it's doing "cryptSignCert() failed with error code -26, line 1897. Error info attributs report locus 2018, type 5 (CRYPT_ERRTYPE_CONSTRAINT)."
<xanrevent> Volund: are you trying to do this on a budget? lol
<Volund> uhhhhh. Let's say I could throw $50 a month at cloud resources.
<Volund> really though this is... how do I put this
<Volund> I've kinda become more popular than I anticipated in the MUSHing community and there's now 7-8 games running on my VPS. It's starting to get a little messy and disorganized and the machine's running low on RAM (plenty of swap, though). I'm currently compiling a list of everyone I'm providing for and home folders and wikis and ports in usage and all that stuff...
<Volund> And I need to ramp this up to the next level, with something more standardized and organized, with automated backups and all that jazz.
<Volund> This isn't a commercial project exactly, but I need to make it more professional/robust/reliable.
<Volund> And hopefully from the effort I'll learn valuable lessons in linux administration.
<xanrevent> Volund: have you considered using shared hosting like dreamhost and migrating there?
<Volund> yeah I am in fact using a DreamCompute VPS
<xanrevent> Volund: but you want to stay shy of managed hosting, yeah?
<Volund> It's more that I'm trying to BE that managed hosting, for a small group of other people.
<Volund> The technical demands of the games aren't big. MUDs, MUSHes, they're a drop in the bucket for CPU and RAM. Running MariaDB and a lot of mediawiki instances is the killer.
<Volund> so is there some channel I should be heading towards or?
<xanrevent> Volund: I'm hoping somebody else will pipe up, haha. I don't have the foggiest. I'm much more newb than you, I think.
<Volund> ah it seems there's an #ubuntu-server
<Volund> My knowledge is kind of... helter-skelter. I'm really good with networking and operating system concepts, I'm familiar with a bunch of programming and scripting languages but have little experience using them in this context. I'm decent with operating in the terminal but not a wizard. I have a lot of experience doing things 'manually' and finding answers to problems with google searches, but...
<Volund> For this effort I think I need to talk to someone who knows what they're doing.
<Volund> I mean
<Volund> I managed to put together this server with MariaDB, NGINX, 10 people with different accounts, and everyone using Let's Encrypt certificates and stuff. :o
<xanrevent> I'm trying to create a BBS server from scratch with no experience whatsoever, haha
<Volund> But there's no system to it. Everything running, I assembled manually. There's no standardized backups and etc.
<chull> Ben64, ok we copied the text to the files. i hope /etc/apt/gpg_keys.txt is right? - it was empty.
<Ben64> chull: i don't have that file
<chull> Volund, a noble effort!
<chull> Ben64, it's where the command seemed to go: (skipping the first part)  curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/xenial/gpg_880ad126e1a15598a840b8bdda21e101f1f0ec68.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/gpg_keys.txt
<Volund> chull: thanks.
<chull> Volund, i imagine that many an intrepid admin did it from scratch from some instructions printed out on a dot matrix printer
<chull> Ben64, where in ubuntu does it have your keys?
<Ben64> chull: why do you keep doing it that way
<Volund> chull: Honestly, I'm starting to ponder just winging this. writing up a Python script/program for a 'control panel'. or maybe some kind of web app control panel. or, heck, adding the functionality to an Evennia package (A python-based MU* engine which has Django web app capabilities)
<chull> Ben64, i'm old. When I look at the page, it offers two ways, no?  one is to click the link to the page with all the text, the other is the url/command as I pasted it.. what was I supposed to do?
<Ben64> just copy the few lines and put it into sources.list
<Ben64> you're making it so much more complicated
<chull> yes but it gave all those cool things to get.
<chull> and they have keys
<Ben64> chull: what else did you select
<chull> Ben64, lots of things
<Ben64> probably shouldn't
<chull> Ben64, um proceeding on to the next step.. we can always undo it if it doesn't work. (i hope) ?
<Ben64> or go back and only choose the ones i mentioned before
<chull> Ben64, you made my husband laugh. he's been so sick for so long this is awesome :)
<Volund> hrm.
<Volund> I wonder if I could possibly pull this off if I... so how's this sound for a crazy idea?
<cowsay> hey all... my server totally lost internet connection and I think it *might* be due to me adding old-releases to my apt sources.list a while back.  "sudo lshw -numeric -C network" shows "*-network UNCLAIMED" which I believe to be the cause.  any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> cowsay: perhaps #ubuntu-server
<cowsay> didn't know that existed, i will try, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> cowsay: unclaimed means driver not loaded for your card
<cowsay> yea that's what I gathered from a google search
<lotuspsychje> cowsay: what chipset are you on?
<cowsay> it's an intel NUC.. I218-V i believe is the chipset?
<lotuspsychje> cowsay: should say driver=iwlwifi or something
<cowsay> what should say that?
<lotuspsychje> cowsay: perhaps look at your logs why its not loaded?
<lotuspsychje> cowsay: sudo lshw -C network
<Volund> There's this Python-based MU* engine called Evennia, which I am -extremely- familiar with coding in. What if I created a 'system administration package' of Evennia commands, database stuff, etc, and handled most of my administrative tasks from a more familiar environment? :D
<cowsay> there's no driver property in lshw
<cowsay> for my network
<chull> Ben64, i did just copy the page, so it should be alright.
<chull> Ben64, so now sudo apt-get update ?
<cowsay> lotuspsychje, lspci does show the kernel module to be e1000e but that's about all I can see
<chull> Ben64, at least this says to do that next: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<sach> Eh
<sach> chull: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/xenial/gpg_880ad126e1a15598a840b8bdda21e101f1f0ec68.txt is blank
<mrchairman> so I installed a ton of themese from gnome look, and ended up just going back to the default
<sach> Atleast for me. This won't fix anything afaics
<chull> sach, um https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<chull> or that was to generate a repository
<sach> That's to add respositories, yes. I've only just looked at the chat history. I am not sure what you're trying to do, but curl <etc.> won't do anything
<chull> sach, it may be time sensitive.
<sach> If you can recap what you want to do, I can try helping you
<sach> Time sensitive?
<chull> sach we updated the repository, and now need to sudo apt-get update
<sach> go for it
<stvn> sniff this
 * sach sniffs
<stvn> thanks
<TriangleBob> Is selena gomez a virgin?
<Hey> join #kvm
<chull> Hey, you need a /  /join
<Hey> lol
<Hey> no doubt
<chull> :)
<Hey> noted
<chull> i have a vim problem, but maybe you all will know the answer, my husband's Ubuntu 16.04 has vim, but when I escape and try to backspace it generates a capital letter.  What do I need to do to fix that?
<chull> because i'm trying to edit his /etc/apt/sources.list .. need it to work.
<apb1963> chull, define "fix".  I presume you got ^H when you backspaced?  Just backspace again to erase it, then it ESC.
<apb1963> hit ESC
<Curi0> Why does debootstrap give an error about mounted with noexec or nodev ?
<Curi0> i have an encrypted home directory
<Curi0> and nothing else
<Curi0> and i can run executables from my home too
<chull> apb1963, ill try that. but it does A and B instead of ^H
<apb1963> chull, are you using your cursor/arrow keys?
<apb1963> chull, regardless... just backspace over it and hit ESC.  That should put you back in business.
<sach> chull: you may not have vim, but vi. Check if apt install vim helps. Otherwise, you need change how your terminal/shell combination interprets keys.
<shuyi> anyone else
<shuyi> 有人吗
<shuyi> ？？
<shuyi> 僵尸群吗
<chu> !ubuntu-cn
<shuyi> 啦啦啦啦
<chull> apb1963, thank you by being a bit more careful we got what i had to do, done
<shuyi> 啦啦啦啦
<chull> sach ill try that
<el> shuyi: english only in here
<shuyi> okay
<chull> sach you're right on the money :)
<sach> :)
<chull> sach, i thought we did that before.. but he keeps changing things and .. you never know!
<sach> He prefers vi? I'd call that self-harm
<Hiasinsu> 有谁知道xfce如何单独设置qt程序主题吗？
<li8> OK
<sach> OK
<mooncake> guys would like to use ssl with irc client pidgin am choosing the correct port have not messed with my ufw settings default ('enable no rules set') any suggestions
<mooncake> running 17.10
<mooncake> noob be kind
<sach> On Freenode?
<mooncake> yes
<sach> chat.freenode.net port 6697?
<mooncake> i rushed to answer that this channel is on that network right
<sach> Yes
<mooncake> brb will check
<mooncake> irc.ubuntu.com is my server so i guess im not on freenode directly ? port is correct
<mooncake> if at all re server
<dax> irc.ubuntu.com is just a pointer to freenode. they're the same network.
<sach> Use chat.freenode.net and port 6697 for the sake of it
<dax> your client looks up irc.ubuntu.com, gets pointed to chat.freenode.net, and connects to it
<Fusion-81> Hello
<Fusion-81> I need help
<mooncake> thanks for explaining that, any ideas why it will never connect if ssl box is ticked (pidgin)
<Fusion-81> 2 days at this
<sach> mooncake: run irc.ubuntu.com and upload the output to some paste site
<sach> oops
<sach> run openssl s_client -connect irc.ubuntu.com:6697
<mooncake> from channel window or terminal
<sach> Terminal
<mooncake> run irc.ubuntu.com
<sach> run "openssl s_client -connect irc.ubuntu.com:6697"
<sach> Ctrl+C at the end and chuck it onto pastebin.com
<Fusion-81> Help
<ducasse> !ask | Fusion-81
<ubottu> Fusion-81: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fusion-81> Im getting "ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'tensorflow'" when tring to import tensorflow into python. I followed this guild to install it.  https://www.quantstart.com/articles/installing-tensorflow-on-ubuntu-1604-with-an-nvidia-gpu
<mooncake> <sach> i cant fit all the output into one screenshot(printscreen) is there a better way to upload the whole thing for you other than multiple screenshots
<sach> Select the text and copy it
<sach> Or copy the top ~10 lines
<sach> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mooncake> https://pastebin.com/MbiqK4Zr
<mooncake> if that didnt work for you let me know and will try another site
<chull> sach, i think i have vim now.. but what we really wanted to do was replace hubby's gnome, because his is messed up. I don't know when he started having problems with his desktop, but it has gone from having the icons down both sides and a top bar, (which he wants!) to icons on the right and a little bar on the top. so we want to fix it?
<chull> ok now he says he didn't have a full top bar, but i remember looking at the time and weather in the top right. so whatever he wants that back :)
<sach> I'll be honest, I've never used ubuntu and haven't used Gnome/Unity in ~10 years so I apologise, but I can't answer that accurately without readin up on it
<Fusion-81> I got disconnected
<chull> ah sachs i love that you're helping at all :) you do great
<sach> But look up on gnome-tweak-tool and unity-tweak-tool - one of these should be able to fix your bar in the wrong place problem
<Fusion-81> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<Fusion-81> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sach> chull: Sunday, wine and boredom will do that to you :)
<chull> hmmm sach i thought we had to eviscerate it and bring it back to life
<sach> Nah, if it's working fine otherwise, that'll help you fix it up
<mooncake> <sach>your a busy bee and a legend:-D
<sach> (I think)
<chull> sach, glad you're here :)
<sach> mooncake: hah, just waiting for dinner to be done :P and your certs look fine, I honestly have no idea why this is a problem for you
<JimBuntu> chull, you can use `dconf reset -f /` to get back to norm (which I know isn't the end goal)... I am looking up the option to regain left and right menu icons
<sach> But, I'll find out mooncake, give me a bit. This has reminded me of a nagging issue I was having earlier. The solution has to be the same
<chull> JimBuntu, awesome we await your commands :)
<mooncake> could it be a box im missing in pidgin or a detail i have not entered i can screenshot what ive entered into pidgin accounts page and my name isnt registered if that matters
<JimBuntu> chull, did they have the same icons on the left and right previously?
<sach> mooncake: possibly, worst case, you could just tick the "don't verify ssl" and still connect, but that isn't a proper solution
<sach> Also, I've never used pidgin
<Curi0> how can I make my ecryptfs home not mounted with nosuid and nodev ?
<mooncake> while your looking (if you have time) i will fire up hexchat and see if problem persists
<Fusion-81> Im trying to install Tensorflow on Ubuntu 17.04 Im fowling this giuld at https://www.quantstart.com/articles/installing-tensorflow-on-ubuntu-1604-with-an-nvidia-gpu I have a GTX 970 GPU Im trying to install for. After following the directions and try to import tensorflow as tf in python 3.6 I get this error.  "https://www.quantstart.com/articles/installing-tensorflow-on-ubuntu-1604-with-an-nvidia-gpu" Any help would be predeceased.
<mooncake> either ways thanks very much for your time
<Fusion-81> error = ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'tensorflow'
<sach> mooncake: imo, HexChat is better at IRC than pidgin
<Fusion-81> sry wrong copy paste thing
 * JimBuntu prefers Xchat... as I am old and tired of converting Hex to ASCII text in my head ;-)
<Fusion-81> I started from a fresh install
<Fusion-81> 12X at this point
<ducasse> Fusion-81: 17.04 is eol
<Fusion-81> In the past 2 day 12 hours aday. It can't be this hard I ask my self! Is it?
<JimBuntu> chull, `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom` is an example command to move the Unity bar to the bottom. I am unsure how you had it on the left AND right side, if that is what you were saying.
<chull> JimBuntu, i think they were different on left and right .. hexchat was on the left. ;-)
<JimBuntu> chull, You can replace 'Bottom' with 'Left' or 'Right' or 'Top'... btw
<chull> JimBuntu, he's telling me he uses cairo-dock which is also broken.
<JimBuntu> chull, I have not seen the set up you describe before. I'll happily search, but I think you/they may have had a non-norm setup that I am simply unfamiliar with.
<JimBuntu> chull, Oh, dang it... the issue goes deeper yet.
<mooncakehexchat> <sach> i think it worked via hexchat (how best to check)
<Fusion-81> @ducasse what is eol?
<cfhowlett> end of life
<chull> well he says it's not broken. it's there but he's sure not zooming in and out with all the little desktop windows
<ducasse> !eol | Fusion-81
<ubottu> Fusion-81: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mooncake> i agree
<Fusion-81> I only stayed with it for compatibility reasons as the guide said.
<sach> mooncake: [mooncakehexchat] is using a secure connection
<sach> mooncake: /whois mooncakehexchat
<sach> ;)
<mooncake> i think ill stick with hexchat i know more about using it (not much but more than pidgin)
<sach> mooncake: /whois mooncake and check the difference
<dax> hexchat is significantly better at IRC than pidgin anyway.
 * sach agrees
<Fusion-81> Im not worried about eof or security. Just want Tensorflow to install. Is there a simple way of doing it? maybe a ISO install or a image?
<Triffid_Hunter> heh and kvirc is better at irc than hexchat ;)
<sach> weechat++
<sach> And I'll slap anyone who says ii
<chull> mooncake, i use pidgin but NOT for irc, it's more of a chat client and is superb for other things
<dax> Fusion-81: You may not be, but #ubuntu is. Tautologically, we only support supported versions of Ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades has upgrade instructions and information on the archive repository for EOL releases. Past that, you're on your own until you upgrade.
<chull> i would love some weechat lessons, someday
<Fusion-81> dax: I just upgraded
<funky> hi folks  Just loaded ubuntu 17.10 and it worked fantasticly, but when I did an update my firefox or anyother program won't access the internet.   P.S. I type slow and think slower  LOL
<Fusion-81> 17.xx
<Fusion-81> now what
<Fusion-81> I did them all.
<sach> Hah, I set it up on my brand spankin new server today. That's the real reason why I am so active :D
<Fusion-81> I need a direction
<Fusion-81> Im stuck
<sach> chull: apt install weechat; weechat
<chull> sach cool
<sach> chull: once it opens - /connect chat.freenode.net
<sach> and you're done
<chull> sach, lol and then all the other things
<sach> Is there anything else? D:
<mooncakehexchat> <sach> your such a legend thanks for bothering to even help me and all the others you rock ciao and thank you
<sach> Np mate, have fun
<chull> i remember when i was learning irc .. with epic.. and didn't know how to leave a channel .. so they banned me. there is always something one doesn't know.
<Fusion-81> funky: have you tried plugging it in? A metaphor for did you go to your network settings in the upper right hand corner and select your network?
<sach> I just stick /help -help --h -h to the end of something till it gives me flags I can use
<funky> yes I did it fusion 81
<funky> it says it's connected to intel 1000 net work  fusion-81
<JimBuntu> chull, if they/you right-click on the Cairo-Dock and then "Configure", do you see an option that makes sense for left and right menus? Sorry I can't be of more direct help, but I don't use Cairo and am a bit worried about installing it simply to test this out
<funky> fusion-81 it worked fine before the updates though :0(
<JimBuntu> chull, May also want to check out the "add-ons" tab
<funky> I think I'm going to just format and try again since it's Ubuntu and not windoze  it won't take long.
<funky> night folks
<Fusion-81> I would just install chrome. 1.) "wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -"      2.) "echo 'deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"    3.) "sudo apt-get update"    4.)  "sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable"
<Fusion-81> @funky
<Fusion-81> ^
<auronandace> Fusion-81: it would be difficult to use wget without a network connection...
<Fusion-81> Ummm good point
<Fusion-81> funky: are you wired or wireless?
<chull> JimBuntu, how do we tell which desktop he's using?
<sach> mooncakehexchat: I managed to replicate your issue, and now it has me so confused
<ducasse> chull: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<JimBuntu> chull, Desktop manager and Windows Manager are different... could try `ls /usr/bin/*session` and see if there is a gnome-session, mate-session, lxsession or icew-session
<chull> ducasse, i got a blank line back from that
<funky> fusion-81 wired
<ducasse> chull: odd, it should work - it does here
<chull>  ls /usr/bin/*session
<chull>  ls /usr/bin/*session ./usr/bin/cairo-dock-session  /usr/bin/dbus-run-session  /usr/bin/gnome-session
<chull> ducasse, JimBuntu ^^
<chull> would Unity have made a difference?
<JimBuntu> chull, Ah, I see the gnome and cairo sessions in there. Unity would make a difference and I don't suspect you were wanting Unity
<chull> JimBuntu, maybe he had unity
<chull> he says he did
<JimBuntu> Oh ok. Well Unity wouldn't show up differently, you would still have the gnome and cairo as far as I know.
<chull> laughing - typed unity in a terminal and POOF!
<chull> JimBuntu, at least it gave him a login box
<chull> but we are still stuck with the icons wrong
<JimBuntu> chull, yeah, I didn't think that would fix it. Sadly, I don't think I will be the one to solve this.
<chull> and the top bar is minimized
<JimBuntu> Anyone in here a Cairo master?
<chull> my experience with cairo-dock is that i wish he never found it and he LOVES it. nobody seems to support it though
<JimBuntu> chull,  I can see it's appeal and remember it from a while back... doesn't seem to be wildly popular though
<chull> can't imagine why it is actually very nice
<JimBuntu> chull, it's simply one of those personal things, I think. I prefer simpler things that don't eat space on my desktop view :/
<chull> last time he had some major problem with it we were on all kinds of weird obscure forums. nobody even does email support
<JimBuntu> chull, Any chance he has nightly backups? Could try re-introducing a few config files from them.
<michael2> hi, when I try to connect my bluetooth earphones from the top left GUI widget  - nothing happens. does anyone know how to fix this?
<chull> JimBuntu, it's been a while, i tried older kernels but that didn't help and he's sick a lot so we didn't get to it
<JimBuntu> chull, Ok. Well, hope he starts feeling better real soon... and stays better!
<chull> JimBuntu, thanks so much!
<Fusion-81> funky: Look here..
<chull> he's showing me that cairo dock is here. what he wants is his top bar and big icons on both sides
<Fusion-81> https://askubuntu.com/questions/555607/wired-connection-not-working-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit
<JimBuntu> chull, you are very welcome. I suggest re-posting the issue a few times today... it's pretty dead right now... in about 5 hours a whole new crew will start waking up and the count of non-idle people will sky-rocket
<chull> haha yes i've seen :)
<auronandace> Fusion-81: funky left
<Fusion-81> :-(
<faLUCE> Hello. Unfortunately I installed ubuntu with italian language. How can I switch to english language?
<s10gopal> after recent update my wifi is not working
<bazhang> s10gopal, which version of ubuntu is this, what is your wifi chipset
<bazhang> s10gopal, is the wifi built in or usb
<s10gopal> ubuntu 14.04 LTS , and i dont know about wifi chipset
<s10gopal> Laptop , broadcom wifi
<bazhang> s10gopal, broadcom is the chipset
<bazhang> s10gopal, please tell us , in a pastebin the output of lspci, pastebin , not in the channel
<s10gopal> bazhang, i can see network available but can't connect to them
<bazhang> s10gopal, do you get what I mean by pastebin
<s10gopal> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NKsWvWWdrY/
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr s10gopal
<bazhang> check that link above s10gopal
<ircuser> I'm unable to build scilab from its source. Here is the error: https://imgur.com/a/Rw65k
<gordonjcp> ircuser: okay?
<gordonjcp> ircuser: so did you do what it's telling you?
<bazhang> ircuser, why not just install scilab from the ubuntu repos
<gordonjcp> bazhang: indeed
<bazhang> !info scilab | ircuser
<ubottu> ircuser: scilab (source: scilab): Scientific software package for numerical computations. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.2-4ubuntu2 (artful), package size 30 kB, installed size 291 kB
<s10gopal_> bazhang, before update my wifi was working on even on 14.04 LTS
<ircuser> it reads :  Cannot find headers (hdf5.h) of the library HDF5. Please install the dev package
<bazhang> s10gopal_, I gave you link to read
<s10gopal_> bazhang, i am unable to understand it
<bazhang> s10gopal_, which parts, tell us on a single line
<y_morin> Hello! On Ubuntu 17.10, something is constantly removing files from /tmp, every 60 min. What is responsible for that, and how to stop it?
<s10gopal_> bazhang, bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version when i intall it
<Sveta> ircuser: libhdf5-dev
<bazhang> s10gopal_, thats the very beginning of that link, not the end solution, did you read through to the end for the solve?
<y_morin> LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Os  -fPIC -fPIC -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -DHAVE_HIDDEN  -DPIC -c -o objs/gzread.o gzread.c
<s10gopal_> bazhang, yes
<y_morin> /home/ymorin/dev/buildroot/O/host/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc -fstack-protector-all -fPIE -Wl,-z,now -Wl,-z,relro -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D
<y_morin> LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Os  -fPIC -fPIC -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -DHAVE_HIDDEN  -DPIC -c -o objs/gzwrite.o gzwrite.c
<y_morin> Arg, bad terminal, so sorry... :-/
<bazhang> s10gopal_, so what did you modprobe after a reboot once you had installed all the necessary packages
<s10gopal_> bazhang, idk
<bazhang> s10gopal_, then you need to recheck the link and do what it says follow the proper packages install, reboot and the last most important part
<s10gopal_> bazhang, sudo modprobe wl
<s10gopal_> bazhang, thx
<axldenied> Hello here
<RedCat27> exit
<ircuser> gordonjcp: Yes I followed the instructions given at : https://wiki.scilab.org/Compilation%20of%20Scilab
<hargut> Hello.
<lammer> ыч
<labs> hello all
<labs> ubuntu 16.04.3 , when i upgrade , there is a kernel upgrade that breaks ubuntu , how can i hold older kernel , so that it doe not upgrade the kernel ( due to the spectre )
<labs> in short , that upgrade bricks ubuntu
<labs> can i use apt to hold older current kernel , so when updating it hold that one
<labs> ?
<Space-Duck> labs, sudo apt-mark hold kernal_image_name_here
<lotuspsychje> !usn | labs check also if the kernel your using is still secure
<ubottu> labs check also if the kernel your using is still secure: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Industrial> Hi. I have seem to removed the /etc/resolv.conf symlink and I can't remember where the file came from. 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: you want a pastebin of the content?
<Industrial> lotuspsychje: it's not a symlink on your system? I would like to know the symlink path
<Industrial> got it
<Industrial>  /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<banyantree> Hi
<banyantree> can somebody help me to fix an issue with gfx? If i view a video on netflix there are horizontal interferences. My gfx card is radeon 5670 on ubuntu 16.04
<banyantree> the radeon driver is loaded and working
<akik> banyantree: it could be about the video tearing. i don't have an amd card but i've seen that "TearFree" has been mentioned in connection to that
<akik> https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<banyantree> akik: thx i found that tearfree thing too
<akik> (just a random link i found)
<banyantree> akik: google found something like adding in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-amdgpu.conf "Tearfree" "on"
<banyantree> akik: but after that the desktop manager couldnt start anymore - so i deleted this line
<Guest8211> Hi. Which ftp can I use?  I just want to add a record like 'username:passwd:accessflag:directory' to make it work. Seems vsftpd is too complicated to be a ftpserver
<banyantree> akik: on https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/radeon/ it says edid your etc/X11/xorg.conf but there is no such file
<akik> banyantree: yes ubuntu has decided that that directory doesn't exist by default, but if you create it, it will be used
<akik> banyantree: you need the whole config block, not just that one line
<banyantree> akik: doh
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Can you recommend a video editor? I just need to do some linear cutting
<OnkelTem> I installed pitivi but this crap just hangs
<banyantree> akik: ok i'll write one - big thx!!!
<ircuser> OnkelTem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/5911/video-editing-software-options
<ircuser> !pitivi
<Trent121> Dumb question, how do I install the synaptics touchpad driver for my laptop? I can't seem to find it in google.
<kandinski> I just installed a new keyboard on my lenovo x220 (running Ubuntu 17.10) and the left and center mouse buttons seem to be giving out the same code: in particular, I can't click-drag using the left button (button1)
<kandinski> and the trackpoint
<kandinski> I'd like to be able to diagnose it better, but I don't know how
<lotuspsychje> kandinski: can this help you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<tomreyn> !synaptics | Trent121: It is installed automatically but you may want to read this
<ubottu> Trent121: It is installed automatically but you may want to read this: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<tomreyn> Trent121: more precisely, it's in the kernel, no need to install an extra driver.
<kandinski> lotuspsychje: thanks, looking at it
<Trent121> tomreyn: I have synapitcs installed... But I want the GUI configuration screen.
<tomreyn> Trent121: i don't think there is one other than what's readily available on the settings menu in mouse/touchpad options.
<Trent121> tomreyn: I don't have ANY of those options in my mouse settings. There is no touchpad.
<tomreyn> Trent121: the debian wiki suggests that uninstalling the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package and installing the xserver-xorg-input-libinput package (and restaring X) can increase the options exposed on the settings menus.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad -> Debian 9 "Stretch"
<SimonNL> Trent121: tpconfig   is that what you are looking for?
<Trent121> tomreyn: There used to be a GUI thing that would work.... Some kind of Synaptic manager? I used it in Linux Mint...
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/bDgDG   Trent121
<Trent121> SimonNL: Possibly how do I get those drivers?
<SimonNL> Trent121: package manager
<SimonNL> if not there I wouldn't know
<SimonNL> !tpconfig
<mukuwe> whats the best vpn for linux ubuntu 14.04
<Trent121> TPConfig doesn't show any results SimonNL
<lotuspsychje> mukuwe: we dont take polls here mate, only the support part of vpn
<lotuspsychje> mukuwe: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss?
<mukuwe> thanks my guy..
<tomreyn> tpconfig was removed in xenial
<Trent121> Well that's great :)
<tomreyn> probably a dead project, just like qsynaptics
<SimonNL> Trent121: if not available there will be I reason I think
<tomreyn> try libinput
<Trent121> QSynaptics was it!!!!!!!!!!
<Trent121> I think
<tomreyn> "Last Update: 2013-04-17"
<Doow> Hi, I'm trying to get a better understanding of the ubuntu boot/startup process. Specifically when booting with EFI. What partitions/files are included, both when configuring and during actual boot. Is there anywhere I can read up on that. Everything is either supergeneric and not specific to ubuntu i.e. "what is the whole EFI standard?" or it's troubleshooting advice for very specific problems.
<EriC^^> Doow: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<Doow> EriC^^: This is great, thank you! (btw thanks for the help a couple of days ago, I got so far that I can run the installer now, but it fails on installing grub
<EriC^^> Doow: np, you could run the installer with 'ubiquity -b' so it doesn't install grub, and then chroot and manually install it
<Doow> I can boot into single user mode atm and mount partitions, etc, so I'm fairly confident I can repair it)
<Doow> Is there any crucial step done after the grub installation?
<EriC^^> Doow: i dont think so, i think it removes the unused packages, i'm not sure
<Doow> Great, things are looking bright then :)
<Doow> As a side note, that site you linked isn't set up correctly for https, so it's not actually encrypting anything from what firefox tells me. The http://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot version seems to be working correctly.
<rick81> hola
<rick81> alguien que hable español
<alpha_Aquilae> !es rick81
<alpha_Aquilae> !fr alpha_Aquilae
<whizzkid> hi there
<whizzkid> please can anyone help with how to create wifi hotspot with my laptop in ubuntu?
<Dadounne> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, I have old amd pc, but it shows that I'm running intel hd drivers for sound
<RonaldsMazitis> how can I restore default drivers
<kk4ewt> RonaldsMazitis, lspci | grep Audio
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: does your sound not work?
<RonaldsMazitis> yes
<ecormier> RonaldsMazitis: can you open a terminal and run this: lspci -k
<mooncakehexchat>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<RonaldsMazitis> lspci | grep Audio has no output
<ecormier> that would be bad
<RonaldsMazitis> paste.ubuntu.com/p/pCQYvjZDjj/
<RonaldsMazitis> www.paste.ubuntu.com/p/pCQYvjZDjj/
<RonaldsMazitis> www does not work
<ecormier> line 11 is the match for the first grep.... you mistyped something
<RonaldsMazitis> that pc ain't lenovo
<RonaldsMazitis> nor intel
<ecormier> are you sure you're running the command on the right machine?
<ecormier> lspci never lies
<RonaldsMazitis> yes
<ecormier> RonaldsMazitis: try this: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<myy> when i run dmidecode, it shows i have an i7 processor though i have i5
<myy> any ideas?
<RonaldsMazitis> it shows pentium d processor
<RonaldsMazitis> it supposed to be amd
<RonaldsMazitis> with spectre fixes
<lotuspsychje> myy: inxi -C
<RonaldsMazitis> how on earth ubuntu changes processor type
<ecormier> it doesn't, you've made a mistake somewhere
<ecormier> either you've ssh'ed into the wrong machine or you were mistaken what was in the machine
<mooncakehexchat> any way to change nickserv email typod my email address not confirmed yet
<lotuspsychje> !register | mooncakehexchat
<ubottu> mooncakehexchat: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<mooncakehexchat> :) your a boss
<lotuspsychje> mooncakehexchat: here is only ubuntu support
<Ezyrat> Bonjour, Je teste pour la première fois un client IRC ;)
<auronandace> !fr | Ezyrat
<ubottu> Ezyrat: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ezyrat> oh sorry. hi ! i first use IRC client (and my english is far from good ^^)
<auronandace> Ezyrat: if you need any help with using irc you can /join #freenode and ask there. If you need any help with ubuntu then here is the right place to ask. Welcome to irc.
<Ezyrat> Ok thank you, i just want to see if i can send messages and i see the client work well.
<netochka> Anyone knows how to install SuperBeam on Ubuntu?
<Guest27295> tc
<draget> On Xenial, wanting to develop qt5 applications. Installing qtcreator will provide the IDE. But I wonder what the correct meta package is to get the qt-dev-libraries. Some howtos say it is 'qtdeclarative5-dev' while https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Qt/ says 'qt5-default' or 'qttools5-dev-tools '. What would be the right meta-package?
<salamanderrake> https://twitter.com/ExtendMode/status/967725843589009409 Developer of 8 dragons is taking a poll to see how many would buy there game if it came to Linux.
<ikonia> depends what you want
<ikonia> salamanderrake: we don't need that spam in here please
<salamanderrake> ain't you the guys who put ads in search results?
<ikonia> no, this is an irc channel of people,
<ikonia> and that has nothing to do with what you've just posted
<draget> ikonia: I guess I want qt5-doc if is it not already a dependency of said libraries. And I want core, widgets, sql etc. development libarries.
<draget> Waiting for my ubuntu VM to finish setting up - I will try and see what qtdeclarative5-dev pulls
<ikonia> draget: the meta packages you left for, will (I'm sure) have cross over packages shared by both, so I guess you need to find the right meta package(s) that contain your personal needs
<ikonia> draget: just run a search against QT list the meta packages and do a describe
<ikonia> draget: see what gets you closest to your wants
<draget> Can apt somehow 'show' me what packages are meta-packages?
<ikonia> draget: yup, you can list the contents of a package
<ikonia> (in this case it would be a list of other packages)
<draget> So, qtdeclarative5-dev pulls devs dependencies, just as qt5-default does. *meh*
<ikonia> that's what I meant about a cross-over
<draget> Okay… qt5-default *also* pulls the dev libs, but as far as I understood now, the actual metapackage is 'qtdeclarative5-dev'. The 'qt5-default' package will only also set all default binding to qt5, i.e. making qt5 the default framework when deving apps. I see.
<andrewbota> hi
<draget> qt5-doc is pulled by neither of them. Fair enough. Have a nice day everyone. :)
<andrewbota> You too :)
<andrewbota> Wassup'
<andrewbota> :()
<lotuspsychje> andrewbota: this channel is for ubuntu support
<a_djangooo> asd
<anon_> djangooo
<mooncakehexchat> sorry for posting here but i need help getting to the channel to drop all nick associated with my email address please help me with channel and i will head there
<root> sup
<Guest218> what is dis ?
<mooncakehexchat> an ubuntu help chatroom
<Guest218> cool
<pizzaburger> Hi! Trying to burn mp3's to a cd with Brasero 3.12.1. Getting error "mp3 is not suitable for audio or video media". Running Ubuntu 17.10. Any suggestions? thank you!
<Triffid_Hunter> pizzaburger: try k3b
<mooncakehexchat> i am unable to register my nick to my email i have registered to many to the email and dont know the nicks or how to drop or disassociate them so i can reg one and use one only googlen for 30mins need to get to a nameserv nickserv freenode chat channel please help me
<ikonia> mooncakehexchat: #freenode channel
<ikonia> mooncakehexchat: they can help you
<mooncakehexchat> thank you
<pizzaburger> Triffid_Hunter: Thank You very much!
<aelx> Hi, I'm trying to set up two network interfaces in Ubuntu, but after I define a static IP address, it won't access the internet anymore
<Triffid_Hunter> aelx: did you set gateway and dns servers too?
<aelx> Triffid_Hunter: I did set the gateway. Where should I set the dns servers? At /etc/network/interfaces?
<Triffid_Hunter> aelx: well historically they went in /etc/resolv.conf but modern systems tend to break that and I don't know the new place to put 'em
<aelx> Triffid_Hunter: it's still not working. Any changes I made in /etc/resolv.conf are lost when rebooting the system
<Triffid_Hunter> aelx: yeah like I said, modern systems break it
<aelx> Triffid_Hunter: but I also put the dns nameservers at /etc/network/interfaces
<kk4ewt> which NetworkManager overwrites
<auronandace> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Triffid_Hunter> ah networkmanager, yeah that's the one that always breaks everything for m
<Triffid_Hunter> me
<kimlat> hello
<kimlat> can anyone help me in here
<OerHeks> kimlat, ask, wait and see
<kimlat> how can i disable touchscreen permanently in ubuntu 17.10
<OerHeks> get your touchscreen XID with xinput --list, and disable .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/766731/i-need-to-permanently-disable-the-touchscreen-input-ubuntu-16-04
<OerHeks> should work for 17.10 too
<kimlat> i did that but when im installing any application from ubuntu software touchscreen is working again
<OerHeks> strange, so XID changed after installing something ..?
<kimlat> yes any apps installed via snap
<kimlat> but nothing happens if i use apt get
<OerHeks> oh good observation, might be worth a bugreport
<lotuspsychje> kimlat: your on wayland or xorg?
<kimlat> xorg
<kimlat> i cant disable touchscreen in wayland
<kimlat> xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf when i edit this file no peripherals work
<Tathagat2006> how to join #ubuntu-kernel?
<OerHeks> that would disable all touch devices, i uess
<lotuspsychje> Tathagat2006: what is your issue exactly?
<OerHeks> Tathagat2006, what message do you get when you try? maybe you need to register with freenode first
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<kimlat> is there anyway you guys know to disable this?
<OerHeks> kimlat, nope, the fix i gave you used to work, but when it gets enabled when installing a snap, is certainly a conflict
<OerHeks> conflict in design, or a bug
<TJ-> kimlat: does installing a snap app re-enable the touchscreen input for /everything/ or just for snap apps/app ?
<kimlat> just snap apps
<Tathagat2006> unable to join #ubuntu-kernel
<OerHeks> interesting, so it looks like design
<TJ-> kimlat: OK, and snap is actually a wrapper arund LXD containers so it could be something to do with the way the host input devices are mapped into the snap containers
<TJ-> Tathagat2006: you need to 'identify' with nickserv, as in /msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>"
<abramovich> #opsec
<TJ-> Tathagat2006: many channels require user's to be registered and identified with services before joining, to prevent spammers and other abusive behaviour
<Clopinia> Hi guys and girls, well, i'm a bit embarrased to ask this question, i feel dumb, i always run 32bit linux on old laptop, but recently i found lots of software who only run under 64bit. I'have looted a decent Dell Latitude e6400 recently, and by reflex, i install the 32 bit 16.04 ubuntu release. But when i look the specs of my processor ( Core™2 Duo P8700 ) i see it can handle 64 bit. When i type lshw i have the mention of both 32bi
<kimlat> btw thank you guys for responding
<ioria> kimlat, have you tried with a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Tathagat2006> i forgot my password
<Tathagat2006> how to recover it
<kimlat> it disables all the peripherals
<OerHeks> Tathagat2006, ask in #freenode
<ioria> kimlat, you're using xorg, right ?
<kimlat> yes
<ioria> kimlat, and a xorg.conf disables  the peripherals ?
<OerHeks> Clopinia, lshw shows hardware, logically it is 64 bit, with that 64 bit processor
<lotuspsychje> Clopinia: reinstall with 64bit
<kostkon> Clopinia, download and install the amd64 iso of 16.04
<tomreyn> Clopinia: also your question was cust off at "When i type lshw i have the mention of both 32bi" due to the characters / line limit of IRC
<kimlat> there is no xorg.conf in etc/x11 folder
<Clopinia> OerHeks and lotuspychje: i use the system since a while ( lot of personalisation and file ), there is any solution for switching architecture and keep my file and app ( like when i upgrade to the next LTS version for example ? ) ( thanks for the answer ! )
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | Clopinia
<ubottu> Clopinia: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (artful), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<ioria> kimlat, yes, you need to create one
<lotuspsychje> Clopinia: lubuntu 64bit 16.04 will upgrade to the next release LTS when it comes out
<kimlat> is that different from this one /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<OerHeks> Clopinia, even if you avoid formatting your /home/, there is still a risc
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: that's a nice package but how does it help switching OS architectures?
<ioria> kimlat, not much
<OerHeks> no backup means your files are not important
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i just reply on the part or 'keep my file and app'
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: okay, but effectively you won't be able to do so if you'll switch architectures, right?
<dr__> If I do "apt-get source package", what is the location of the package source code on disk?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i suspect 'keep my app' refers to installed packages
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: doesnt it auto get the right arch?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i dont actually know. how would it know what is 'right'?
<tomreyn> i'm just trying to understand, never used it
<kimlat> <ioria>: i will just copy the xorg.conf.d folder to etc/x11
<ioria> kimlat, who told you that ?
<ioria> kimlat, no use
<tomreyn> Clopinia: this command shuld provide a list of packages you manually installed (some, not all of them): comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<Clopinia> well, i thinks i'm juste gonna backup all, note the modification i do ( and renember how i did them ), then reinstall a x64 version
<ioria> kimlat, just create a  xorg.conf under /etc/X11
<kimlat> ioria: oh ok btw thanks for the help
<tomreyn> Clopinia: once you have this list, you can store it somewhere and later install the same packages again after you reinstalled the 64-bit variant of Ubuntu.
<ioria> kimlat, with this content : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JcjDTpJKsv/
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: your right, it cant do it: You can restore packages to any system, as long as the systems use the same architecture
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: thanks for checking :)
<kimlat> ioria: thank you i will try that
<Clopinia> tomreyn: thanks for the command
<ioria> kimlat, ok
<Clopinia> i'm gonna study possibilities you submit me, thanks for the help everyone ( sorry for the language, still french^^ )
<Tathagat2006> #ubuntu-kernel
<kostkon> Tathagat2006, you are almost there
<kostkon> Tathagat2006,   /j #channel_name
<Tathagat2006> kostkon: Thanks
<sxclimax> Hello!
<jdr> I am trying to compile a kernel from scratch on ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | jdr
<ubottu> jdr: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jdr> I keep getting to scripts/link-vmlinux.sh: line 70: 18562 Killed
<jdr> recipe for target vmlinux failed
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: welcome, what can we do for you?
<kostkon> !compilekernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: +1
<sxclimax> I need help with my partner's computer. I recently tried converting her over to Ubuntu. We installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS onto her lenovo U410 laptop. It was working fine for a few weeks. Now, the login page loads normally, but once she logs in, there is only a black screen. I can Ctrl + Alt +F1 to the terminal or I can login to the guest account no problem instead. What gives? How can I fix the display settings?
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: have you tryed a lightdm restart?
<sxclimax> Nope. Not sure how to do that
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: sudo service lightdm restart
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: wich graphics card and driver do you have?
<sxclimax> The lightdm restart brought me back to the login page, but once I logged in, the same problem occured – black screen
<sxclimax> What's the terminal command to list the graphics card and driver?
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: sudo lshw -C video
<kostkon> sxclimax, also checked any logs after logging in, including .xsessionerrors? nonetheless, you could try resetting unity/compiz. Also, have you already installed the latest updates for unity and compiz that came out just  a few days ago
<sxclimax> NVIDIA GF119M [GeForce 610M]
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: and behind driver= at bottom?
<sxclimax> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<kostkon> sxclimax, hmm it could also be an nvidia driver problem
<sxclimax> driver = nouveau
<sxclimax> driver = 1915
<kostkon> sxclimax, oh a dual gpu system
<sxclimax> xsessionerrors: "OpenConnection: connect: No such file or directory; cannot connect to brltty at :0"
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: you could try installing an nvidia driver from your drivers list (ubuntu-drivers list)
<kostkon> sxclimax, the logs in /var/log, especially syslog kern.log and Xorg.0.log?
<sxclimax> Okay. First I will update and upgrade my system. It's updating right now, which I assume will udpate unity and compiz.
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: as your card is a hybrid, you best perform with an nvidia driver + nvidia-prime to be able to switch
<sxclimax> karn.log: "…dhcp6…request timed out"
<sxclimax> karn.log: "…Entering running state…"
<sxclimax> lotuspsychje: That sounds like the most promising avenue to fix the display. How exactly do I install the nividia driver?
<kostkon> sxclimax, here's the wiki page for dual gpu systems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: not sure if its related to your current problem, but ubuntu-drivers list to see whats avalaible
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: then sudo apt install nvidia-your-driver-number
<sxclimax> In Xorg.0.log: "Warning, couldn't open module nvidia; UnloadModule: "nvidia""
<sxclimax> I'm given three nvidia options, "nvidia-384, 340, and 304" How do I know which one I want?
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: you can try and test, i would first go for 384
<sxclimax> Okay, thanks. Once the ubuntu updates are installed, I will give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: if it doesnt workout well, you can sudo apt purge nvidia* to fall back to nouveau
<lotuspsychje> sxclimax: perhaps first a reboot before drivers install?
<sxclimax> Sure
<dazi> hi, i am using ubuntu budgie 17.10 and my system performance is getting slow every time when i am connected with the internet
<dazi> Any suggestion please ?
<dazi> Just to be clear internet performance is fine.
<lotuspsychje> dazi: can you explain what bottlenecks exactly
<dazi> okay let me see
<lvfx93> hey people, how to set encoding utf-8 to grub?
<dazi> could you help me with the command to check the bottlenecks?
<lotuspsychje> dazi: you are the one that should explain us what your experiencing?
<lotuspsychje> dazi: your desktop lags? programs slow opening? what happens exactly?
<dazi> i am facing both
<lotuspsychje> dazi: are you on the xorg session or wayland?
<dazi> xorg
<lotuspsychje> dazi: what are your system specs?
<lotuspsychje> dazi: you get this on wayland too?
<OerHeks> lvfx93, why? EFI, FAT32 file system is case-insensitive as it does not use UTF-8 encoding by default.
<dazi> Core i3 2.4 Ghz, 2gb, 500Gb
<lvfx93> lvfx93, OerHeks, I"m using ubuntu server, so I installed GRUB, I'm using EXT4
<dazi> Intel
<lotuspsychje> dazi: hmm that should run budgie fine
<dazi> i even found windows 7 performing faster
<lotuspsychje> dazi: was this an upgrade or clean install?
<marius> hi
<lvfx93> OerHeks, it's showing some weird characters like ????? in the middle of ubuntu entry
<marius> okay
<Guest44531> mfc
<Guest44531> d
<Guest44531> d
<Guest44531> d
<OerHeks> lvfx93, utf-8 is not set on systembase, but user base.. what does 'locale' show?
<OerHeks> oh, maybe there is a glitch, faulty sector.. i would do a disk check
<wersewarter> hi guys
<Guest44531> whats going on
<wersewarter> Where all users?
<Guest44531> yes
<wersewarter> Please say me a Russian Channel for Ubuntu
<dazi> i have been facing another problem, no matter what linux distro i have installed my system get stuck while shutdown,
<wersewarter> at this Server
<sxclimax> Hey all, the screen is now working. Thanks!
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wersewarter> Спасибо
<dazi> it restarts fine. but when i shut it down after long use it starts freezing
<dazi> any suggestion please
<dazi> i have tried to find some solutions but they stay effective for a while
<Pinkamena_D> Hey guys, I have one installation of ubuntu server that was on old-machine and one installation of regular ubuntu that was on new-machine, working fine. I wanted to upgrade the server machine with the hardware in new-machine, so I put the hard drive from old-machine, with ubuntu server, to the new-machine. It boots past the 'welcome to ubuntu' to starting some service and then immediatly shuts down. I think there is some message about what service it is
<Pinkamena_D> but it shuts so quick I can not read it. Recovery mode does the same thing.
<dazi> Anyone
<dazi> ?
<Pinkamena_D> I have never had much issue moving an ubuntu hdd from one machine to another and having it still work fairly well on the new mechine, if there any reason I should avoid this?
<dazi> i read a thread says; by install nividia-384 problem solved but it didn't work for me
<lvfx93> OerHeks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cgBZbzTTBG/
<tallguy> g'mrn ubuntu folks
<lvfx93> tallguy, good morning
<tallguy> hello lvfx93
<jose__> how can i get system-load-monitor working on 17.10?
<lvfx93> jose__, https://askubuntu.com/questions/968641/how-does-one-get-system-load-indicator-or-something-similar-working-in-17-10
<jdonald> Two questions: 1) Is there someone here with access to change status on Launchpad bugs? Affected users would like to see this ticket: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1711337 changed from "Fix Released" back to "Confirmed".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1711337 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes at start on armv7L after 55.0.1 update" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jdonald> 2) How could we change the Launchpad build script for firefox, or reach someone who can do that? The idea is so change CC/CXX in mozconfig to clang.
<Boyette> hi can someone help me to install spotnet
<ikonia> spotnet ?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> application
<Boyette> maybe for ubuntu only spotlite available
<Boyette> to connect to usenet
<Boyette> or there is anything better ?
<ikonia> thatsit's not an application though is it ?
<ikonia> "it's not an application is it?"
<baba_> .
<Boyette> its an application
<ikonia> I've never heard od it, is it even available for linux ?
<ikonia> of it
<Boyette> it should be but spotlite is a bit old
<Boyette> its to connect to usenet servers
<ikonia> what's the official website for spotnet ?
<mtdms> what open source password manager do you recommend?
<Pinkamena_D> Hey guys, I have one installation of ubuntu server that was on old-machine and one installation of regular ubuntu that was on new-machine, working fine. I wanted to upgrade the server machine with the hardware in new-machine, so I put the hard drive from old-machine, with ubuntu server, to the new-machine. It boots past the 'welcome to ubuntu' to starting some service and then immediatly shuts down. I think there is some message about what service it is
<Pinkamena_D> but it shuts so quick I can not read it. Recovery mode does the same thing.
<Pinkamena_D> I have never had much issue moving an ubuntu hdd from one machine to another and having it still work fairly well on the new mechine, if there any reason I should avoid this?
<Pinkamena_D> (repeat because I lost connection)
<ikonia> try booting into single user mode
<ikonia> but you shouldn't be swapping hard disks like that, more so if the hardware has any propritary modules or config
<ikonia> the answer is to copy the data from machine A to B and copy/rebuild the config on the target machine
<ikonia> not move the hard disk and hope
<ahmed_> login
 * vlt moved disks to newer hardware all of his life. That was one of the great advantages of linux.
<Pinkamena_D> ikonia: thanks, when I installed ubuntu on the new machine, I did not have to install any new modules. But mainly I am confused at the behaviour of just turning off instantly instead of giving an error or something
<Pinkamena_D> completely starting the build from scratch would be quite a pain
<ioria> Pinkamena_D, sounds a uuid issue ...
<Pinkamena_D> there are many services and such I have configured
<Pinkamena_D> if the uuid is wrong, I have had it say something like 'cant find root volume' and dropping to initramfs, but never just loading services and power killed in the middle
<ioria> not always, but that's correct
<Pinkamena_D> I would say it was a hardware issue for sure except for the fact I can put the other ubuntu disk back and it works
<ioria> Pinkamena_D, why don't you boot a livecd on the faulty hw (if so)
<Pinkamena_D> The disk in fstab was UUID instead of /dev configured, but the uuid should not change when moving the disk from one machine to another, right?
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D what are the kernel versions and Ubuntu releases of the 'old' and 'new' ?
<courrier> Every time I disconnect my Dell XPS 13 running 16.04.4 with i915_bpo driver from its workstation, I get a stacktrace related to drm_framebuffer_remove in dmesg, do you have any suggestion to fix this issue? http://paste.debian.net/1011941/
<courrier> It might have been fixed in a later version, but I'm not sure this actually matches my bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93578
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93578 in DRM/Intel "[SKL] failed to train DP when connected with DA200 adapter" [Major,Closed: fixed]
<kiosco> hola
<sander> How do I upgrade ubuntu to latest version?
<ikonia> !upgrade | sander
<ubottu> sander: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<OerHeks> courrier, 4.12 seems to fix things? on xenial, enable HWE ??
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sander> ikonia, I have an old virtualbox, 4.3.36_Ubuntur105129
<sander> Do you know how I get a decent one, without too much trouble?
<ikonia> what is 4.3.36_Ubuntur105129
<tyzoid> So I'm trying to launch a virtualmachine, but whenever I do, it starts in a 'gurumeditation' state.
<sander> VBoxManage -version
<ikonia> sander: ok ?
<ikonia> are you trying to upgrade "ubuntu" or that single package ?
<sander> ikonia, in #vbox they said ubuntu did fork it
<ikonia> are you trying to upgrade "ubuntu" or that single package ?
<tyzoid> Works fine with a linux 4.13 kernel guest, but breaks after updating it to 4.15
<sander> making the sound fuzzy
<tyzoid> vboxmanage -version: 5.0.40_Ubuntur115130
<courrier> OerHeks: ah yes, how do you know wether hwe is already enabled, this is inclued in the kernel name?
<sander> ikonia, I think I want to do the single package instead.
<courrier> Mince is 4.4.0-116-generic, so I guess it does not have hwe
<ikonia> sander: so thats not going to happen from the ubuntu provided packages
<tyzoid> Using ubuntu server 16.04
<OerHeks> courrier, indeed, 4.4.0 is the regular xenial kernel
<sander> ikonia, so if I use: do-release-upgrade then it will work?
<ikonia> sander: that will upgrade the whole ubuntu distro to the next available release
<courrier> Cool, I'll test hwe and tell, thank you OerHeks
<sander> ikonia, how do I upgrade between lts releases.. fromo trusty.. to..
<ikonia> sander: the link ubottu sent you talks about it
<OerHeks> the step to 16.04 is huge, i would make a fresh vm
<tyzoid> Any ideas? is vbox5.0 just broken for newer kernels?
<ikonia> surely if you use the vbox packages provided by ubuntu it will work with ubuntu kernels ?
<tyzoid> I'm talking about the guest
<ikonia> how does the guest care ?
<tyzoid> I have a guest vm, archlinux runnint the 4.13 kernel. If it update it to 4.15, the virtualmachine failes to launch
<tyzoid> gets stuck in the 'gurumeditation' state
<ikonia> the vm fails to launch, or the vm launches but the guest refuses to boot
<sander> ikonia, will I get virtualbox 5.2 with the latest ubuntu lts?
<ikonia> sander: no idea, have a look in the package list for the version you want to use
<OerHeks> yes, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox
<sander> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Testbuilds <-- This is the package
<OerHeks> as 'latest lts' will be Bionic 18.04
<tyzoid> ikonia: https://ptpb.pw/QEZ- is all I can tell
<tyzoid> I'm on ubuntu 16.04 server, so I don't have a gui, and I don't see any log files about it
<Pinkamena_D> When aranging monitors in 17.10, I dont see any 'apply' button, and clicking to another menu and back just resets my settings
<tyzoid> ikonia: Any ideas?
<tyzoid> If not, I'm going to try updating to 5.2
<Budgii> how do i find out what ram is installed on linux?
<sander> I'm trying the do-release-upgrade now
<tyzoid> Budgii: Do you mean how much ram?
<tyzoid> `free -m` has that info
<Budgii> I know i've got 6GB, but i'm looking to upgrade. I'd like to sell the old ram, so i want to find out what specific type is in there to get a quote.
<ramsub07> hi I'm able to see my external hard drive on $sudo fdisk -l, but I am not able to mount it with mount -t ntfs
<tyzoid> Budgii: Apart from physically checking, `sudo dmidecode --type 17` should do it
<Budgii> tyzoid, thanks. I don't see RAM in this list, though.
<tyzoid> There should be a 'Type: DDRx' line in there
<tyzoid> try grepping for DDR
<ramsub07> hi how do i mount the external harddrive? and i want to mount at start time
<Budgii> tyzoid, I sent you the results.
<tyzoid> Budgii: You used type 1, not type 17
<Budgii> ooops
<Budgii> Thanks :D
<tyzoid> np
<stiltzkin> Hello there - hoping someone here can help me. I've got a machine running Ubuntu Server (16.04.3 LTS) that consistently freezes up. Every 48 hours or so the system becomes completely unresponsive. Black screen on the console. Does not respond to ctrl+alt+bksp/ctrl+alt+fN and it also does not respond to REISUB. The only way I can recover is hard resetting the box. Can someone assist with determining why this is happening?
<stiltzkin> the system is a RAID NAS and I really hate hard resetting it all the time, I'm sure it's terrible for the disks
<TJ-> stiltzkin: have you checked the /var/log/kern.log for clues leading up to the freeze
<stiltzkin> I have but there's nothing in there unusual
<OerHeks> and  /var/log/kern.1.log
<stiltzkin> I could reboot and check. Right now the server is frozen. I figured I'd leave it in this state before asking my question
<TJ-> stiltzkin: does it respond to pings ?
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<stiltzkin> @TJ-, no
<stiltzkin> this system has IPMI and I can reach that, I believe
<stiltzkin> but the system NIC, no, doesn't respond to pings
<TJ-> stiltzkin: if so, see if it's got a log file
<stiltzkin> doesn't seem to :(
<TJ-> stiltzkin: how far back have you scanned the kern.log to find clues?
<stiltzkin> like a single log file. Maybe not far enough back
<TJ-> stiltzkin: sometimes the clues can be several hours back
<stiltzkin> alright. I'm resetting
<stiltzkin> Will have a look.
<OerHeks> auth.log.1 ..
<stiltzkin> yeah
<joseph> can someone help me one on one with ubuntu 17
<joseph> i guess not
<Xlusive> what do you need
<sabrehagen> I just got caught overwriting my /lib files with versions that caused my OS  to crash
<sabrehagen> I downloaded an application that had /bin and /lib folders. I moved those folders from my ~/Downloads/application/{bin,lib} directory to /usr/local/
<sabrehagen> However they overwrote libstdc++.so.6 and libssl.so, which caused my system to not be able to run any C++ code
<sabrehagen> how can I integrate this application with my system without destroying my own system? Where should I place the contents of this application's /bin and /lib directories?
<py_> hey
<OerHeks> sabrehagen, get the sourcecode and build it right?
<OerHeks> this is why snap packages are invented, to avoid such lib conflicts
<sabrehagen> OerHeks: What if they don't provide the source?
<akik> sabrehagen: you can use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to override the library load path
<OerHeks> sabrehagen, maybe stating what package this is about, maybe there are others that fixed this before
<OerHeks> wild guessing is not what you want for an answer
<sabrehagen> akik: I learned of that env variable last night when trying to recover my system
<sabrehagen> I guess I can add that to a script to invoke the application with that environment variable set?
<sabrehagen> OerHeks: robo3t
<akik> sabrehagen: or if you don't want that, there's an app that can change the paths inside binaries
<akik> sabrehagen: patchelf i think it was
<sabrehagen> akik: thanks :)
<akik> sabrehagen: yes, scripts are just lists of commands, you can use it like that
<stiltzkin> @TJ-, I had a look again at kern.log - I really cannot see anything unusual
<stiltzkin> I can see the entire period between the last freeze and reboot and now
<sabrehagen> TJ-: remember that issue I had with the symbol not being found? I fully set up a new system and ran into the same issue again. Had to set up from scratch AGAIN :/
<sabrehagen> (see above :) )
<stiltzkin> journalctl -b -1 shows: Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<akik> stiltzkin: you can enable the persistent journal so that'll work
<stiltzkin> I guess that means I should do this: https://askubuntu.com/a/858126
<OerHeks> sabrehagen, interesting answer https://github.com/Studio3T/robomongo/issues/1392#issuecomment-322136733
<OerHeks> stiltzkin, kern.log is current log, you want the previous one
<stiltzkin> alright, done - but that's only going to help me on the next freeze
<OerHeks>  /var/log/kern.1.log
<stiltzkin> @OerHeks, from the dates inside I can see it's over the last few days
<sabrehagen> akik: OerHeks: Hypothetical: Imagine I'm in the state I was where /usr/lib//libstdc++... has been overwritten with robo3t's version. How can I recover my system to the correct version of those files?
<stiltzkin> kern.1.log goes back about a week
<stiltzkin> kern.log.1 I mean
<OerHeks> sabrehagen, see that url about making the backup folder
<sabrehagen> OerHeks: I did - they're moving the file out of the application folder, not out of /usr/local/lib
<sabrehagen> unless I'm not understanding properly
<OerHeks> well, it seems to work, .. maybe you should ask your question on their forum, we didn't do that packaging, and looks ugly
<sabrehagen> This question is the general case, not specific to robo3t
<sabrehagen> If I have a third party libstdc++ that I have copied to /usr/local/lib and it has overwritten my OS's version, how do I restore the correct version?
<TJ-> sabrehagen: thanks for the info, explains a lot! I'd suggest installing the application in a container
<sabrehagen> TJ-: great idea :)
<sabrehagen> will do
<akik> sabrehagen: i don't know the correct solution, but maybe starting a container with the same version of system files that you're using, then copying the needed files from there
<akik> sabrehagen: although that won't work if your libs are hosed :)
<TJ-> sabrehagen: a more lightweight way to do it is install it in a chroot and run it inside the chroot where it see's it's files as the system files
<zzo38> There is one problem with "man 7 undocumented"; they assume all programs are Debian, even though not all programs are Debian.
<akik> sabrehagen: oh yea of course, you can boot a live session and copy the files from there to your installed os
<akik> sabrehagen: although that is too a bit risky as the versions change
<sabrehagen> appreciate the advice - thanks :)
<akik> can you run apt-get upgrade in the live session?
<stiltzkin> @OerHeks, @TJ- or anyone else - maybe this is helpful https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3JwfGhgnCp/
<stiltzkin> this snippet contains two reboots, first at Feb 24 13:57:18, second at Feb 25 14:38:02
<stiltzkin> I don't see anything unusual in between that would indicate the system is frozen
<zzo38> Has this problem with the documentation been corrected?
<zzo38> (Some programs are ones you may have installed without using the package manager, too, or that you have written yourself.)
<TJ-> stiltzkin: the first thing I'd want to fix is "[    0.272096] mce: [Firmware Bug]: Ignoring request to disable invalid MCA bank 8." ... there may be false MCEs being triggered causing lock up
<stiltzkin> @TJ-, what's that mean, unfamiliar with those terms
<TJ-> stiltzkin: Machine Check Exception, a serious hardware issue. It looks like the MCE monitor config in firmware has a bug so I'd want to know precisely what the above message means
<TJ-> stiltzkin: it's not unknown to see false/spurious MCEs so I'd want to rule that out
<stiltzkin> okay
<stiltzkin> thanks
<RonaldsMazitis> my intel pentium d is using amd packages
<RonaldsMazitis> is that normal?
<TJ-> stiltzkin: also, it's an old kernel (vmlinuz-4.9.0-040900-generic) I'd want to switch to the latest HWE 4.13 kernel
<RonaldsMazitis> sound is not working, so I think something is wrong about it
<Boyette> maybe you have amd videochipset or other
<TJ-> stiltzkin: and that kernel is a mainline build version, which are for testing only
<algid> alo
<algid> anyone know how to add volume control to secondary gnome panels?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: that's fine, 'amd64' is the architecture; Intel Pentium D is a 64-bit CPU
<RonaldsMazitis> oh ok
<stiltzkin> @TJ-, how'd I end up with that then? This is a pretty standard install
<stiltzkin> haven't mucked around with custom kernels or anything
<RonaldsMazitis> I just put in old ubuntu 14.04 disk, and sound is working, why 16.04 is not
<TJ-> stiltzkin: also, you've got multiple "crashkernel=..." on the kernel command line; that should be sorted out (in /etc/default/grub )
<ioria> stiltzkin, what's your kernel ?  uname -r
<TJ-> !mainline | stiltzkin: that kernel came from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<stiltzkin> crashkernel stuff is there since I enabled kdump
<stiltzkin> in a vain hope that might help sort out this problem
<TJ-> stiltzkin: right, but there ought to be only one entry; there seems to be 3
<stiltzkin> oh. that's odd
<stiltzkin> @ioria, 4.9.0-040900-generic
<TJ-> hmmm, did ubottu go on strike?
<ioria> stiltzkin, not ubuntu's
<TJ-> ioria: yes, Ubuntus, but from the kernel team's PPA
<TJ-> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<stiltzkin> I'm really not sure why that would be, I don't remember installing a kernel from a ppa
<ioria> stiltzkin, Tj- yeah, i know ... not official
<stiltzkin> so should I switch to this:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> ioria: OK, I think of it as Ubuntu's although only for testing :)
<stiltzkin> under the "server" section?
<ioria> stiltzkin, you're on xenial ?
<TJ-> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> stiltzkin: yes, "apt install linux-image-hwe-16.04" if you're on 16.04 xenial
<ioria> stiltzkin,  cat /etc/issue
<stiltzkin> @ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RH2DHrvcNG/
<TJ-> stiltzkin: sorry, "apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04" if you're on 16.04 xenial
<stiltzkin> oh. didn't see your message first but that should tell you the same thing
<ioria> stiltzkin,  can you , please, paste  ls /boot
<stiltzkin> yep https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YGmGvcbbBx/
<ioria> stiltzkin,  you don't you boot on -116 kernel ?
<stiltzkin> ?
<ioria> stiltzkin,  that's the good one
<stiltzkin> isn't 4.4.0 also old now
<OerHeks> abi .. that is openVZ??
<ioria> nope
<TJ-> stiltzkin: 4.4 is the default kernel for 16.04, the hwe brings in the 17.10 kernel 4.13
<stiltzkin> which am I better off with for this application
<stiltzkin> I'm just looking for stability here
<TJ-> stiltzkin: which often help to fix bugs and/or support newer hardware
<stiltzkin> this is a fileserver
<ioria> stiltzkin,  what app ?
<stiltzkin> smb/nfs
<TJ-> stiltzkin: I'd go for 4.13 HWE
<stiltzkin> alright
<ioria> stiltzkin,  it's a server ?
<stiltzkin> yes
<stiltzkin> home server
<ioria> stiltzkin,  what was the issue with stock kernel  -116 ?
<TJ-> stiltzkin: you'll get to move to v4.15 once ubuntu 18.04.1 is released
<OerHeks> fileserver on a openVZ vm ?
<stiltzkin> I don't think there was any issue with it. I just let the machine boot the default kernel and I guess it's not booting the -116 one for whatever reason
<stiltzkin> this isn't a vm
<stiltzkin> and never used openVZ
<ioria> stiltzkin, 4.9 takes over in grub order
<stiltzkin> if I install HWE will that get set as default or will I need to manually change grub
<ioria> stiltzkin, you may want to know why you installed 4.9
 * OerHeks wonders about the abi-kernels
<TJ-> stiltzkin: most recent kernel version is set as default
<stiltzkin> I am guessing I did not install 4.9 and it was automatically installed by some process in the past
<sahyed> hey, how do i to join  #ubuntu-classroom ?
<ioria> stiltzkin, come on
<OerHeks> sahyed, !register, if you cannot join that channel
<stiltzkin> I have no idea, really. I have tried to keep the base system on this server as clean as possible
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<stiltzkin> at any rate, installing hwe
<OerHeks> sahyed, " Cannot join #ubuntu-classroom (Channel is invite only)" seems like there is no class now?
<TJ-> stiltzkin: could have installed 4.9 as far back as December 2016
<sahyed> yeh
<akik> sahyed: "As of 2014 the Ubuntu Classroom project is no longer active." https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<sahyed> you must be invited to join blah blah blah
<sahyed> oh , ok
<akik> sahyed: first time i read about that
<stiltzkin> it looks like HWE 4.13 was set as default. going to reboot
<stiltzkin> yep. now running 4.13.0-36-generic
<stiltzkin> @ioria, I'm guessing VirtualBox was the culprit https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jwPpsPVg2Z/
<ioria> stiltzkin, not god in vms
<ioria> *good
<Sveta> 'why' is a nice aptitude feature, thanks for sharing
<TJ-> stiltzkin: no, all linux-image-$VERSION has a Provides: line for several virtual packages
<stiltzkin> ah well maybe not then. just a thought
<TJ-> stiltzkin: e.g. for 4.13. "apt-cache show linux-image-$(uname -r) | grep Provides" => Provides: aufs-dkms, fuse-module, ivtv-modules, kvm-api-4, linux-image, redhat-cluster-modules, spl-dkms, spl-modules, virtualbox-guest-modules, zfs-dkms, zfs-modules
<stiltzkin> @ioria, this is not a VM
<stiltzkin> this is a physical server
<ioria> stiltzkin, really
<stiltzkin> well I have absolutely no idea about that MCE message. All I can find is the actual linux source code where that message is printed
<ioria> stiltzkin, well, now you have hwe ... test and report if you have issues
<stiltzkin> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce.c#L1867
<TJ-> stiltzkin: as long as there aren't spurious MCEs as a result, as the kernel message says, it's a firmware bug. Check for updated motherboard/system firmware
<stiltzkin> I suppose I should do that
<stiltzkin> the mb is only a few months old
<stiltzkin> but I should check
<ioria> stiltzkin, which is ?
<TJ-> stiltzkin: newer mobo/firmware is more likely to have bugs :)
<ioria> stiltzkin, sudo dmidecode -t 2
<TJ-> stiltzkin: longer they're out, generally the less frequent the firmware updates required as bugs are found and fixed
<stiltzkin> system board https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C236_C232/X11SSH-F.cfm
<pengwen_> Does anyone here have experience getting their webcam to work on an older macbook?
<stiltzkin> and yeah that is true
<Sveta> pengwen_, did you run into issues? what's your hardware? what are the symptoms?
<pengwen_> Sveta, I have a 2006 Macbook.  I tried opening up cheese and no camera is recognized.  Here is the output of uname -a:
<pengwen_> Linux mac-monsters 4.13.0-36-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 16 20:06:51 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> pengwen_, what is the lspci output for that device?
<stiltzkin> alright well I guess I'll run on HWE now and hope for the best. Will try to do a bios update later as well. Thanks for all your help @TJ- @ioria
<OerHeks> maybe this isight page is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight
<OerHeks> !info isight-firmware-tools
<ubottu> isight-firmware-tools (source: isight-firmware-tools): tools for dealing with Apple iSight firmware. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.6-2 (artful), package size 30 kB, installed size 151 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<pengwen_> OerHeks, I can't spot it in the list.  Is it ok to paste the full output of lspci here?
<pengwen_> ubottu, I'll give that a try!  (installing now)
<ubottu> pengwen_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sveta> pengwen_, it's a builtin camera? what does 'lspci -vmmnn' say? (please pastebin)
<Simonious> Linux version 4.10.0-28-generic (buildd@lgw01-12) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4) ) #32~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 20 10:19:48 UTC 2017 (Ubuntu 4.10.0-28.32~16.04.2-generic 4.10.17)  okay, I've just installed ubuntu, now I want java and video card drivers..  *pokes google*
<pengwen_> Sveta, what's the correct way to redirect the output to a pastebin location?
<CarlLew> pengwen_: ouput to file, copy content, pastebin.com?
<pengwen_> ubottu, I tried installing isight-firmware-tools.  I had to download  a copy of USBVideoSupport.  Still no luck (although maybe I should try restarting)
<ubottu> pengwen_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pengwen_> https://turanct.wordpress.com/tag/appleusbvideosupport/
<pengwen_> CarlLew, right ... :)
<pengwen_> https://pastebin.com/M7cv7wZD
<CarlLew> pengwen_: what's the issue? :)
<pengwen_> CarlLew, I'm just being stupid.  I've only ever used pastebin once in the past.  I thought there was a clever trick to redirect your output from the command line and generating your own link from that
<CarlLew> I wonder who'll be at the Freenode Bristol event this year
<CarlLew> pengwen_: it sure is possible, https://pastebin.com/api
<Simonious> sudo apt-get install default-jre seems to have gotten me my java
<ioc_> pengwen_, already looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook ?
<sere> is it possible to install ubuntu to sd card? i tried 2 different computers mininal and regular none of the installs see the card.. i can see it file manager though
<TJ-> sere: sure, it's just another block device
<pengwen_> ioc_, yeah, I have.  The only problem is this is a first generation 2006 macbook, and I think the wiki is quite dated at this point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook1-1/Hardy
<pengwen_> I need to follow these directions more carefully:
<pengwen_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight#firmwareskip
<pengwen_> I'll be back shortly
<akik> sere: can you use the sd card at all? maybe it's broken
<akik> sere: try putting the card into a usb card reader
<sere> akik: yea i can see it with this computer but when i boot from usb to install to sd card it doesnt show
<TJ-> akik: if the file-systems on it can be seen using file manager I'd guess it may be a /dev/mmcblk0 device sere has, so not a /dev/sd*
<TJ-> sere: when you boot the installer are you choosing "Try Ubuntu" session?
<sere> TJ- yes
<TJ-> sere: OK, and it has network connectivity - are you on it right now?
<sere> TJ- no but i can boot up this or the othe computer to live
<TJ-> sere: boot the live, use the "try ubuntu" session then "sudo apt install pastebinit" then show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsblk )"
<sere> TJ- since this computer saw the device i tried a emulated live install with qemu but nothing lol
<sere> TJ- ok booting up now
<TJ-> sere: you'd have to pass the device through into the qemu guest for it to be seen that way
<pengwen_> Thanks everyone.  Webcam works like a champ
<TJ-> pengwen_: Yay :)
<sere> TJ- i installed it with -usb device as you would a usb stick.. i dunno if thats right
<akik> heh. details matter
<TJ-> sere: Let's see what the actual target hardware reports
<pengwen_> Fingers crossed that the driver I downloaded from here (https://turanct.wordpress.com/tag/appleusbvideosupport/) doesn't have any viruses
<OerHeks> wordpress and no virusses .. lucky you
<sere> TJ- installing pastinit now
<ioc_> search the file in the hfs+ and contribute the path for your macbook model to the wiki or the ubuntu mactel support team :)
<ioc_> sudo chmod a+rw /dev/mmcblk0 ; kvm ... -drive file=/dev/mmcblk0,format=raw
<sere> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z7xdhMh9Ky/
<TJ-> sere: is /dev/sdc1 the file-system on the sd-card? mounted at /media/ubuntu/3135-6230 ?
<sere_> TJ- checking now
<pengwen_> ioc_, they have the following line posted on the ubuntu.com website: First you need to get the firmware out of a particular file located on your OS X install (or find it online somewhere( Google "AppleUSBVideoSupport"). I will not link any here because of legal reasons).
<TJ-> pengwen_: this may be related to why it didn't install by default Bug #409622
<ubottu> bug 409622 in iSight Firmware Tools "Unable to find firmware in the file." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409622
<sere_> TJ- I can see the card in nautilus now which i couldnt before. im gonna see if the installer can see it now
<TJ-> sere_: right; remember you /must/ unmount the file-system so the installer can access and over-write/reformat /dev/sdc
<sere_> TJ- ok ill do that now.
<TJ-> sere_: I recall at one time when using the live session the file manager would re-mount it continuously when the installer scanned it, so I ended up opening a Terminal and manually wiping it, with something like "sudo umount /dev/sdc1; sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4M count=1; sudo kpartx -a"
<sere_> TJ- ok thanks ill try that
<TJ-> sere_: after that the device is 'empty' and there is no file-system to mount so the installer is OK
<sere_> TJ- its empty now.. i just bought it
<TJ-> sere no it isn't empty, it has a file-system on it. I mean no file-systems or partition table.
<TJ-> sere_: And lastly, and /most importantly/ at the end of the installer questions there will be a question asking where to put the Boot loader. *ENSURE* it has /dev/sdc selected !
<sere_> TJ- oh i see
<sere_> TJ- i plan on doing a lvm with /boot ext2 and /home btrfs / btrfr
<sere_> TJ- should i do the sdc1 /boot or just sdc
<TJ-> sere_: /boot can be ext4 now (journalled) - GRUB is fine with that
<sere_> TJ- oh ok cool.. ive been waiting :)
<OerHeks> running ubuntu with lvm and btrfs on a sdcard ?
<TJ-> sere_: in the manual partitioner presumably you'll create all the partitions, so you'll set /boot to dev/sdc1 or something, but the boot loader device asked for at the end is the raw device, not a partition, /dev/sdc NOT /dev/sdc1
<ioc_> grub is also fine with btrfs. why not one big btrfs with a subvolume for /  and one for /home? that would allow for reverting kernel updates
<TJ-> ^^^^ also
<sere_> TJ- ok will do thanks
<sere_> TJ- i just formated the drive and starting the installer
<sere_> TJ- i love you thanks :)
<sere_> TJ- im going to boot to minimal now and see if that can see it thanks again
<pengwen_> always a good idea to kill any HDD or flash drive when you buy it from a store or online
<OerHeks> "kill" ??
<OerHeks> that would result in a RMA
<OerHeks> if you mean formatting, including mbr, yes
<TJ-> "wipe" :)
<gordonjcp> that gets overwritten when you install anyway
<sere> > TJ- oh i see
<sere> 15:41 < sere_> TJ- i plan on doing a lvm with /boot ext2 and /home btrfs / btrfr
<sere> oops
<pengwen_> anyone know why the newer installers don't automatically include a partition for swap?
<pengwen_> back in the day, it was suggested that you always have a separate partition for swap, and that it should at least be as big as how much RAM you have
<TJ-> pengwen_: I believe they're switched to a swap file rather than partition
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: *twice as big as RAM
<TJ-> pengwen_: as systems have gained greater RAM capacities it makes more sense to be a file so as not to waste space
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: these days we have an infinite amount of RAM in even the smallest machines
<gordonjcp> modern PCs have hundreds or even thousands of megabytes of RAM
<jyc> :P
<gordonjcp> an extremely high-end machine with maybe as much as 64MB of RAM definitely won't need swap
<pengwen_> gordonjcp, I think you mean 64Gb of RAM
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: 64MB
<gordonjcp> mega- not giga-
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: working on the basis that if you're still using swap, you're from 1998
<Guest22736> Hi
<pengwen_> I think the raspberry pis ship with 1Gb of RAM.  You can easily fill that up if you're running a memory hog like firefox + youtube
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: but swap won't help you there
<gordonjcp> swap is an outmoded concept
<AmericanBlend> why?
<AmericanBlend> i think you're trolling
<AmericanBlend> and have no idea what you're talking about
<gordonjcp> AmericanBlend: because you'd need an enormous amount of disk space, and you'd spend forever waiting for stuff to get shuttled back and forwards from disk
<gordonjcp> AmericanBlend: and because RAM is cheap
<AmericanBlend> if you don't need swap it's great
<AmericanBlend> but what if you have a laptop you want to hibernate?
<gordonjcp> AmericanBlend: I'm sitting working on a crappy 5-year-old Core I7 that I picked out of the bins at work, with 64GB of RAM
<OerHeks> ubuntu uses swapfile now
<gordonjcp> I'm about to slap another 64GB in because it's pennies
<gordonjcp> AmericanBlend: suspend to disk
<gordonjcp> AmericanBlend: it just creates a suspend file
<AmericanBlend> ah, whatever man
<gordonjcp> AmericanBlend: why bother, though?
<AmericanBlend> i need swap.
<gordonjcp> just boot it up
<AmericanBlend> and i was born in 1986.
<gordonjcp> suspend/hibernate is obsolete too
<pengwen_> I'm running a 12 year old computer that tops off at 2Gb of RAM
<gordonjcp> because SSDs are a thing now, a very cheap mass-market thing at that
<pengwen_> why is suspend/hibernate obsolete?  What is supposed to happen to a laptop when you shut the lid?
<AmericanBlend> from what kernel people i know say linux can't manage memory properly without having swap
<ioc_> how does swapfile lead to redured disk usage, assuming it's preallocated (not a sparse file, would have horrible performance) and not dynmically allocated as in swapd?
<pengwen_> AmericanBlend, apparently they have moved to a swap file in place of a swap partition
<AmericanBlend> swapfile is convinient
<AmericanBlend> almost like on windows hehe
<pengwen_> the thing is, reduced disk usage shouldn't be a problem either.  If RAM has become cheap, the same argument could be applied to HDD or SSD storage
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: true
<AmericanBlend> if only it was dynamic in size
<user01> hi i need help using flowblade application . . . is there a channel for this?
<nordmeister> can someone help me with this situation? https://pastebin.com/nyVErZ6c
<pengwen_> I've just been in the habit of always making a swap partition for my computers.  I used the automatic "wipe everything" option for the last install and it didn't make a swap partition, which is why I originally asked
<bk_> Anyone know how to disable snap installs on ubuntu?
<pengwen_> uh, i don't think this is the right forum for gf advice, nordmeister
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: a large part of the problem is that Linux, being informed by a Unix-like structure, is pretty ropey
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: there's a lot of stuff in Linux and indeed every other Unix-y OS that made sense 30 years ago but isn't so clever now
<bk_> Applications installed through snap are having permission issues. Can't write to external hard drives because "permission error".
<user01> nordmeister,  have her try installing the most recent ubuntu lts for a more stable relationship
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: unfortunately the concept of Unix is a bit like the concept of the petrol engine
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: it sucks, but everything else we've tried sucks worse in some important way
<OerHeks> user01, no flowblade channel on #freenode.. google+ group https://github.com/jliljebl/flowblade#forum-webpage-and-contact
<pengwen_> gordonjcp, yeah, very true.  One big paradigm shift that OS (and hardware) people need to figure out is the instant access to disk space on SDD vs. the older way of accessing data on HDD
<user01> OerHeks, ok thanks
<bk_> The mount point, and the directories are owned by me. I  can write using other applications, but not the ones I installed through snap.
<akik> pengwen_: ubuntu 17.04 started creating a swap file
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: an SSD is the best 80 quid you're going to spend on upgrading an old PC
<pengwen_> it used to be the case that your code would run faster if everything is written sequentially, because the seek commands chewed up too much time.  on SDD drives I understand that's not the case anymore (someone correct me if I am mistaken)
<pengwen_> akik, thank you.  Next time I install something 17+ i'll forgo the swap partition
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: maybe one day with SSDs interfaced directly via PCIe we'll just treat it as though our PCs have many many GB of RAM, some of it a little slower than others
<sere> is it possible to boot regular ubuntu off a sd card from a andriod device
<pengwen_> sere, still no luck?
<pengwen_> sere, you're trying to boot ubuntu on an android device?
<sere> pengwen_: yea its working :) i just finished the install
<OerHeks> on or from ..? both won't work i guess
<akik> sere: probably not
<pengwen_> gordonjcp, what i find fascinating is the parallel computing paradigm shift
<sere> pengwen_: no just an idea
<OerHeks> maybe with a pxe server on android :-D
<pengwen_> gordonjcp, I've been writing some MPI code for some problems I know how to (in principle) parallelize.  it's very difficult
<sere> ohhh
<ioc_> sere, I'm not sure about ubuntu, but there are guides on google to run debian on android
<akik> sere: some android devices have a x86 processor but their boot loaders are locked and it's a different beast altogether
<sere> ioc_: ok i will look into that ty
<ioc_> basically you'd boot android and chroot somehow into the gnu/linux distro
<sere> akik: i thought about just putting this stick in and trying
<akik> sere: it doesn't hurt but don't put your hopes too high :)
<dreamcat4> perhaps you are better off getting an xrdp client for android, and logging in to a proper linux machine
<pavlos> I read that gparted can resize lvm2 but it does not work for me. I boot gparted-0.30 live, select the volume and deactivate, click on resize but it does not do it. What am I missing ?
<sere> akik: haha yea i figured
<sere> akik: i want to get a nexus just to play with
<akik> sere: for nexus 5 there is something called maru os
<akik> sere: https://www.maruos.com/
<sere> akik: ok cool i will check it out ty
<ioc_> pavlos, "apply" must be clicked for the changes listed at the bottom to be performed
<madLyfe> how can i get opencl 2.0 on my ubuntu server? im pretty sure i have 1.2 installed.
<Elysium3301> Lol if you wanna run Android the good way, use LineageOS. @akik
<Elysium3301> If you wanna use your phone the good way, use Ubuntu Touch :)
<akik> Elysium3301: not sure if you know what that maru os is. btw. canonical stopped ubuntu touch development
<pavlos> ioc_: I select the volume (which has a lock), deactivate, the lock goes away. Select the volume, resize/move, it wont let me do so.
<sere> akik: that looks pretty cool anything like that for the galaxy s7?
<Elysium3301> Ah now I see what MaruOS is. Pretty cool idea.
<Elysium3301> And Ubuntu Touch is now maintained by UBPorts, and Canonical supports UBPorts.
<sorinescu> Furefox had a problem and crashed in ftp://ftp.mate-desktop.org
<ioc_> sere, also termux is interesting, it's an app does not need root and gives access to apt
<sere> ioc_: on driod?
<gordonjcp> pengwen_: with the availability of cheap ubiquitous ARM SoCs I wonder if we'll see a resurgence in transputer-like architecture
<sorinescu> raspberry pi3
<ioc_> sere, yep
<sere> ioc_: i just installed it thanks :)
<MarceeZ> Hello everyone! I have problems with updating firefox to firefox quantum into ubuntu 12.04
<MarceeZ> I uninstalled firefox and opened newone and it shows old version
<OerHeks> 12.04 is old, out of support, EOL
<sorinescu> I have problems with updating Firefox to ubuntu mate in raspberry pi 3b
<OerHeks> seems to be a known issue, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/firefox-55-0-2-doesnt-start-crashes-on-ubuntu-mate-raspberrypi-3/14637
<PinealGlandOptic> hi all. I like htop, but it shows all processes. I want to run some script, see 3-5 most busy processes and ability to kill a process manually. what to do?
<vlt> PinealGlandOptic: `top` has an "-n" option. And there’s `ps`, of course. Maybe that helps.
<PinealGlandOptic> vlt: thanks for the idea
<TJ-> PinealGlandOptic: " ps --no-headers -eo %cpu,pid | sort -n | tail -n 5 "
<thegiuy> As I say, Ubuntu and any other linux is for people who want to fiddle with their computers constantly.
<thegiuy> I want to use my computer for other tasks, not constantly fiddle with it.  For a week, I went through this and that and the other trying to get sound to work.  No dice.
<thegiuy> Now I finally received the new laptop - Windows 10.  Free at last, free at last, thank God almighty I'm free at last from the world of cheeto eaters
<Ben64> nobody cares
<N3X15> that's nice dear
<Auctus> i just got a laptop with an SSD and installed 16.04, do i need to do any stuff to configure ubuntu for using an ssd (to prolong life) or is it all pretty good by default?
<thegiuy> One guy did help me.  Everyone said he was the big time expert.  He helped.
<pengwen_> don't get it wet
<Ben64> Auctus: good by default, maybe not have swap on the ssd if you worry about writes
<N3X15> pengwen_, what about my immersion-cooled server?
<pengwen_> N3X15, hmmm, yeah, that's right.  Do those not use oil though?
<thegiuy> You cheeto eaters have fun fiddling with your computers.  I am going to use mine, running under Windows, a proper operating system.
<pengwen_> lol - laterz
<N3X15> pengwen_, transformer-grade mineral oil, I knew a guy who built one
<Ben64> what a dork
<N3X15> dorks a cool, they got us to the moon
<TJ-> Ben64: I can understand; the issue was really bad and inexplicable
<Ben64> no those were nerds
<pengwen_> N3X15, I haven't seen on myself, but I heard from someone who watched a computer get dunked in an oil bath.  Kind of freaky, but really cool
<Ben64> TJ-: so you come into a chat and be rude? doesn't really make sense
<TJ-> Ben64: extreme frustration causes people to do all sorts of things
<TJ-> If it'd been me I'd have literally smashed the laptop up with a sledgehammer
<pengwen_> why did thegiuy feel compelled to come on here and proselytize the wonders of windoze?
<ioc_> send an email protest to your hw vendor not supporting the 3rd most used perating system in the world
<pengwen_> somewhere a "new" laptop showed up
<TJ-> pengwen_: he spent 2 weeks + trying to fix the sound which had the weirdest behaviour imaginable; it only worked on speakers if he right-clicked and held down the mouse button near the sound icon in the taskbar - and then only sometimes
<pengwen_> TJ-, ah, i see.  yes.  that would be frustrating
<PinealGlandOptic> TJ-: thanks!
<TJ-> pengwen_: but it worked fine when running the installer :)
<pengwen_> TJ-, livecd was alright, but after installing the OS, then weird stuff happened?
<TJ-> pengwen_: yes, I spent 3 days on it with him, and it's the first time I've believed in 'ghosts in the machine'
<pengwen_> TJ-, oh man.  that sounds unreal
<pengwen_> that was nice of you to work with him, TJ-
<pengwen_> what kind of laptop did he have?
<pengwen_> sound is something i would not expect to be a problem
<TJ-> I suspect it was caused by incorrect pin-control for the headphone's speaker cut-off switch, since sound was in headphones but not on speakers ... something about the right-click around the sound icon somehow triggered it to switch ports
<pengwen_> yeah, maybe SD card readers, or perhaps your one off wireless card (which you need a hard wired connection to download some proprietary stuff from Broadcom ...)
<pengwen_> something slip past quality control on the assembly line?
<pengwen_> i mean, he could always try reinstalling windows back on the original laptop and see what happens
<pengwen_> (assuming they shipped his computer with a disk)
<N3X15> He did, apparently
<TJ-> pengwen_: I'd have go back through my logs, but some kind of HP Pavillion I think. I suspect it was related to the HDMI audio and built-in analogue audio both using the snd_hda_intel kernel module.  ... The Windows install worked correctly too.
<TJ-> Interestingly I found lots of HP Pavillion users reporting the same issue on Windows too, so I figured it was something to do with the PC's firmware / hardware
<pengwen_> that's too bad that was his first linux experience.  he will be unlikely to try it out again anytime in the future
<Ben64> unless he starts eating cheetos
<TJ-> :)
<sutang> good morning
<sutang> Beijing, it's 07:38
<jaranGoyang> hi all
<jaranGoyang> i am new at ubuntu
<jaranGoyang> what should i do 1st?
<Bashing-om> !manual | jaranGoyang
<ubottu> jaranGoyang: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jaranGoyang> ubottu its free book?
<ubottu> jaranGoyang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> lots of sites with tips what to do after install https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts https://fullcirclemagazine.org/ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<jaranGoyang> OerHeks oke thanks dude
<TJ-> Why do those sites never include "Make a mug of hot chocolate" ?
<jaranGoyang> i like chocolate
<ubuntu1> Is there a way to make a symbolic link where the contents inside the linked directory are not visible in the directory linking it but are still accessible?  For example:   mkdir A B && cd A && ln -s B/ ./  (links the contents of B into A).  <--  such that the items in B are not visible in A but are accessible from A ??
<ubuntu1> I'm just trying to hide the mess but still have access to it (a sore of 'pass through' I guess)
<TJ-> ubuntu1: sounds like you want an inverted form of an overlayfs !
<pirx> hello! i am running 17.10 desktop. does anyone know where i conf (i use unity) what happens when i close the lid on the laptop?
#ubuntu 2019-02-18
<lotuspsychje> rootbash: are you at your ubuntu computer?
<rootbash> yes
<rootbash> i have use ubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> rootbash: what type of phones?
<rootbash> MTK
<rootbash> mediatek processor
<rootbash> mark BLU
<leftyfb> rootbash: is it running Android?
<leftyfb> rootbash: Can't you just use googles automatic backup and/or the SD card?
<rootbash> yes Android
<rootbash> ohhh!!! i just know which programm can use it
<rootbash> for googles automatic backup....:no
<leftyfb> rootbash: why not?
<leftyfb> rootbash: please don't CTCP ping others
<OerHeks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/android-file-transfer-app-linux this guide handles ubuntu 18.04
<kris905> @davic no
<rootbash> ok
<rootbash> ok how can i use google auto backup
<rootbash> !!!!
<OerHeks> rootbash, that would be an android issue, not sure that backup tool can handle linux, so see the url above
<OerHeks> i would backup to a sdcard inserted in android
<rootbash> everthing?
<rootbash> mail,call,contact,....?
<leftyfb> rootbash: please lookup documentation for android for how to backup using googles online service or the SD card. That is beyond the scope of this channel
<rootbash> ok
<OerHeks> i think google stores the backup in your account, i have no idea about android backup
<rootbash> anhh ok
<nathan[m]1> !join irc.freenode.net #ubuntu
<ubottu> nathan[m]1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dman777> Coming from Gentoo, can I place my network commands from http://dpaste.com/2BB3ZZY as-is in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tomreyn> dman777: no. /etc/network/interfaces is not a shell script.
<tomreyn> there is a man page describing its format.
<tomreyn> dman777: however, with current ubuntu releases you should rather use either network-manager (desktop) or systemd-networkd configurations instead.
<tomreyn> netplan can be used to write configurations for either.
<dman777> tomreyn: to keep it simply can I just run the shell script instead to set the network?
<tomreyn> dman777: i haven't tried, so can't tell for sure. but probably yes, after installing the deprecated software. but it may, and likely wlll, break in future ubuntu releases.
<dman777> tomreyn: ok, thanks
<dman777> With ubuntu-vm-builder, anyonw know what to do about this error? http://dpaste.com/2VV4G2B#line-15 ... ubuntu-minimal depends on sudo; however: Package sudo is not configured yet.
<dman777> using the xenial vm
<kreyren> i've just figured out the hard way that if non-standart filesystem is mounted on mini.iso installation that it's going to formatt the drive.. 336 hours of work on my LFS ruined.. thanks for that
<kreyren> *even when do not formatt is checked
<Squarism> what is the best irc client for linux now days?
<kreyren> hexchat/konversation ?
<kreyren> irssi on wm?
<ra> Squarism, as kreyren suggested, knonversation is very good, i use hexchat on my main computer. i also use irssi on an ubuntu minimum install
<Squarism> i use hexchat, but it feels dated
<kreyren> why?
<ra> Squarism, dated compared to what?
<kreyren> +1
<Squarism> like if i have 20 channels open the best 2 best ways to switch channelsl is pressing ctrl+pgdn/up or write /j #channelname
<kreyren> or use mouse?
<Squarism> that operations could be limited to max 3-4 key presses
<Squarism> i dont use mouse
<Squarism> but maybe i should test konversation
<ra> Squarism, i'm on 25 channels on 5 networks, just click the channel in the list :)
<Squarism> as i said, i dont use mouse
<ra> ah
<kreyren> I would fork it and bind it to something like favorites
<kreyren> if such feature is not present already
<kreyren> otherwise irssi probably
<mlalkaka> Squarism, I've been using HexChat on Ubuntu as well. I looked around for other IRC clients, and it seemed that HexChat was probably the best one overall, and seems to still be maintained (last release in Aug 2018)
<mlalkaka> How would you rather switch channels?
<Jammers> Is anybody else present?
<kreyren> Jammers: eh?
<downer06> I use quassel and love it run the core on an Ubuntu server then install the client on everything else
<downer06> mlalkaka:
<ra> Squarism, #hexchat is an active channel, and TinPing can probably offer solutions for you
<Jammers> Well damn
<Jammers> First time I've properly used this program.
<Jammers> mlalkaka smells
<mlalkaka> downer06, Jammers, sorry, I missed what you said. Had a network issue and just got reconnected
<downer06> mlalkaka: I was saying I use quassel instead of hexchat run the core on a Ubuntu server and the client on everything else (it will also help not miss anything from crashes
<downer06> )
<mlalkaka> Ah, nice
<destinydriven> Hey guys
<destinydriven> I have a vm which has updated tp 18.04.2 but unman -a still shows I'm on 4.15.0-45-generic kernel. Shouldn't that have changed to 4.18 with this release?
<destinydriven> uname -a
<OerHeks> destinydriven, only for fresh installs, but you can upgrade with !hwe , or sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<destinydriven> OerHeks, ahh ok I did see that but thought that only applied to desktop versions
<OerHeks> destinydriven, that was my 1st thought too
<Bashing-om> destinydriven: No, from the initial 18.04 install, unless you opt in for HWE you will remain on the 4.15 series.
<OerHeks> same happened with 16.04, iirc
<destinydriven> But xserver on server . . is that needed?
<OerHeks> hmm, good point..
<destinydriven> Let me so some digging on that. Snapshot in the making
<OerHeks> not sure "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 " would do
<destinydriven> OerHeks, works perfectly without need for xserver-xorg
<OerHeks> destinydriven, thanks for feedback, noted.
<destinydriven> Thanks for then tip.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<destinydriven> :D
<et09> i did a remote upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04, ssh stopped working so i tty'ed in, for the life of me can't figure out why sshd isn't working
<et09> or perhaps that the port is blocked - i checked iptables -L, input policy is accept, checked for ufw, doesn't exist...
<et09> using the right IP... sshd seems to be running (pgrep sshd) although typing ps aux|grep ssh comes out ps aux > grep ssh for some bizarre reason
<OerHeks> et09, produce a verbose log. ssh -vvv <something>
<et09> i did, it hangs at "Connecting to..."
<et09> nmap -p22 thinks the host is down
<et09> oh something's wrong with the network on the machine...
<et09> i don't have dhcpcd... :/
<et09> i'm willing to bet this thing was originally like 12.04
<et09> i can barely remember
<OerHeks> maybe you have 1024 bytes keys, those are dropped, 4096 is standard now?
<et09> nah that's not it
<et09> something wrong with network interface config
<OerHeks> restarting sshd on the host, perhaps?
<et09> first thing i tried, nope
<et09> can't ping 8.8.8.8, no ipv4 on eth0 when i do `ip addr`
<OerHeks> is it still eth0?? mine gives enp2s0
<et09> it is yeah
<OerHeks> oke, old situation
<fengjinkui> hi
<fengjinkui> 有没有中国人
<tomreyn> !cn | fengjinkui
<ubottu> fengjinkui: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fengjinkui>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<fengjinkui> 有人吗
<ClickTek> Sup
<nshirelaptop> I only see the option to suspend 18.04 lts, is there no way to hibernate?
<OerHeks> nshirelaptop, sure, but it needs a little work: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/add-hibernate-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<nshire> systemctl hibernate did work.. I think.. don't know how to verify
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl hibernate
<nshire> yes
<OerHeks> then follow that post
<nshire> actually didn't work
<nshire> when I resumed it was like it was from cold boot
<OerHeks> nshire, do you have a swap file or partition?
<nshire> don't you mean a hiberfil?
<OerHeks> in the same post there are tips about GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash resume=UUID=<swap>”
<nshire> or does linux use the same partition for swap and hibernate
<OerHeks> yes, i guess so, but fresh installs give a swapfile
<OerHeks> no need to edit grub for swapfile, iirc
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1743094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nshire> mm no swap or hibernate partition
<nshire> this was originally a windows dualboot machine so I didn't have much room
<tomreyn> also bug 1769297
<ubottu> bug 1769297 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "resume from hibernation broken when resume image is autodetected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769297
<nshirelaptop> is it too late to shrink this ntfs partition? https://i.imgur.com/KHLs8il.png
<tomreyn> nshirelaptop: too late how?
<OerHeks> nshirelaptop, i think you can
<OerHeks> but that layout is a mess
<nshire> I'd want to shrink the windows ntfs partition and then move the ext4 partition into the new space, so that the ext4 partition will have more room. idk if it works like that though?
<nshire> dunno if its possible to move partitions like that...
<tomreyn> you'd also need to move sda5 somewhere else.
<tomreyn> but generally that's possible
<nshire> I have no idea what sda5 is, I have 8gb of ram so its probably not hiberfil or swap
<tomreyn> sda5 ooks like it shouldn't exist
<tomreyn> move data off it, then delete it
<nshire> I'll see if I can mount it
<nshire> in windows, partition 5 is labeled "oem partition" despite me being the one who installed everything
<nshire> this is going to be more work than I have time for tonight
<zeropoint> Which Windows version?
<nshire> 10
<zeropoint> BIOS or UEFI boot?
<nshire> uefi only
<nshire> disabled csm
<zeropoint> I'm only seeing four.
<zeropoint> Wait, you're dual-booting.
<zeropoint> Ignore me.
<ClickTek> I have a somewhat serious question.... Since using Linux it has almost made me feel like I HAVE to start ditching the Google ecosystem. Is that normal or paranoid? It's been something I am struggling with. heh
<zeropoint> That's 1. a matter of personal preference and 2. not really an Ubuntu question.
<OerHeks> let me bing that
<ClickTek> Yeah, it isn't particularly an Ubuntu question. Apologies. Disregard.
<zeropoint> Me, personally? I use the Google ecosystem pretty extensively. I'm fine with it.
<ikea> Looking for ideas on a good backup solution
<zeropoint> Depends on what you're trying to back up, to what, and a bunch of other variables.
<Guest77342> 3Tb incremental
<OerHeks> 2 backups are pretty common these days
<OerHeks> rsync & grsync ( gui)
<zeropoint> duply/duplicity, rsync, tar, etc.
<zeropoint> Guest77342: You've given almost no information around which to form an intelligent recommendation, so all we can do is just start rattling off package names.
<Guest77342> I use rsync to back up but I want an incremental version.
<OerHeks> man rsync --ignore-existing
<Donald_Trump> r
<Donald_Trump> e
<Donald_Trump> e
<Donald_Trump> e
<Donald_Trump>  lol
<Donald_Trump>  zzzzzuc
<Donald_Trump> got to goatsedance.com
<blue1> ClickTek: I use google as little as possible.  but we can discuss on #ubuntu-offline
<qwebirc28873> hey, one simple q, which desktop ubuntu was the last to ship with default Unity as GUI env?
<nilesh> I need to calculate md5sum over a 10TB data on ubuntu any tool that can calculate it efficiently in a lesser time?
<Krimo> Hey guys is it okay to ask for some assistance in this channel?
<Krimo> I'm running Ubuntu 18.10 on a RAID 0 encrypted, and whenever Ubuntu tries to update the kernel it breaks the mounting on my LVM drives and won't boot. Is there any way to fix this?
<Krimo> I had this issue on Arch before and I just had to run grub-mkconfig and mkinitcpio -p linux and it would work.
<cliff1245> Anyone know why this script is not working? Its supposed to check if the service is running and if it's not, it's supposed to restart the service. https://paste.pound-python.org/show/bqay00thAUHlXyVyJ6Jq/
<tgm4883> cliff1245: any reason you're restarting it via a bash script and not letting systemd do it?
<cliff1245> i need to output to print that it's not running then print that it was fixed. it's for a school project
<ZaZaQR> hi
<cliff1245> tgm4883:
<tgm4883> cliff1245: ok, so I don't help with homework, but I can give you a few pointers. Line 3 seems all wrong. You're not actually running that command. Even if you were, you'd be setting the variable to the output of the command, not the exit code
<Frzd> hai
<WhistleBlower> hello
<XATRIX> Hi, i have some problem after i tried to instal teamviewer.deb
<XATRIX> can you advice ?
<WhistleBlower> no
<Frzd271018> no
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/6k8jjATN
<Frzd271018> whats wrong
<WhistleBlower> i dont trust you
<XATRIX> that's an apt log
<Frzd271018> what is that
<zano> whats up
<zano> xonotic anyone ?
<lotuspsychje> Krimo: are you on ubuntu server?
<Krimo> lotuspsychje nope
<Krimo> I tried going to grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg and manually mapping my drives but Im getting the same issue.
<Krimo> Running /scripts/local-premount...
<Krimo> Gave up waiting for suspend/resume device
<Krimo> and never boots
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Krimo can this help?
<ubottu> Krimo can this help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<oceanquake> Hi all.  I'm running 18.04 AMD64, on a relatively recent and working/clean install.  I'm experiencing hard lockups (graphics and cursor remain frozen, but up; system does not respond to anything but power-off).  How can I go about collecting any logs that may be useful to figure out what is causing the lockups?
<oceanquake> FWIW, these frequently seem to happen when scrolling in firefox.
<Krimo> lotuspsychje I narrowed it down to the kernel
<Krimo> whenever I use 4.18.0-15-generic it will not mount my drives.
<Krimo> if I use 4.18.0-13-generic it will
<Krimo> even with the same parameters and pointing it directly to my LVM drives
<Krimo> Not sure if it is a bug that should be reported?
<lotuspsychje> Krimo: yeah that sounds like a bug to me
<lotuspsychje> Krimo: but before you file one, you might wanna look for duplicates first cause there's a lot of those
<Krimo> lotuspsychje where can I file a bug report? Or look for one? Isn't Ubuntu's issue tracker independent from github
<anbavape> yo my niggas
<u0_a272> hello
<CruX|> hello, i am using clonezilla on ubuntu 18.04 - parallel lzma and parallel xz is not available
<CruX|> pixz is installed, how can be this fixed
<JFlash> hi, I 'm trying to fix my screen resolution
<JFlash> currenly using a 4k TV but the image looks a little bit squashed (I can see   ~100 dark pixels at the top and bottom)
<JFlash> how can i find out what windows manager I amd using?
<Kitidate> I just reset  my b tablet and expect to be able to update the Android version but apparently cannot
<Kitidate> b tablet
<Kitidate> B tablet
<Kitidate> B Q tablet
<JFlash> ok, I have budgie-desktop
<Kitidate> Anyone know how to ?
<Kitidate>  Sorry  I type  wrong.I mean to update Ubuntu on B Q tablet
<lotuspsychje> Kitidate: join #ubports
<Kitidate> Thank you.
<erle-> Why are the Firefox and Thunderbird updates delayed?
<JFlash> guys , it looks like I'm using something called Solus project
<JFlash> how can I know for sure?
<lotuspsychje> JFlash: sudo apt install neofetch
<JFlash> what is that?
<lotuspsychje> !info neofetch | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: neofetch (source: neofetch): Shows Linux System Information with Distribution Logo. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.0-1 (bionic), package size 73 kB, installed size 356 kB
<JFlash> this loooks freaking cook!
<JFlash> says OS: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS x86_64
<JFlash> guys, how do I temporarely disaple bundie to see if I can fix my issue?
<JFlash> like, is it easy to rever to vanila gnome?
<JFlash> revert*
<JFlash> I have a hint that the  squashing problem only happens after budgie desktop is loaded , since it looks ok before I log in
<userte> ,.
<shirofuji> https://serverfault.com/questions/954451/lost-connection-to-main-interface-after-brctl-addif
<shirofuji> https://serverfault.com/questions/954451/lost-connection-to-main-interface-after-brctl-addif
<blackflow> shirofuji: is there a question in that?
<NginUS> Is there a way to wait for internet before running a script at boot?
<blackflow> NginUS: yeah, make it dependent on network-online.target
<NginUS> can it run whenever an internet connection is established... each time in case it d/c's & reconnects?
<shirofuji> yea, newbie here, why do i lose connection when running adding main interface to bridge?
<NginUS> Im not even sure that would fit the bill tho... :-(
<NginUS> I have an s3 bucket mounted locally via s3fs, & if it loses internet after its initial connection, I could end up with /tmp/cache filling up if I lose the connection.
<blackflow> shirofuji: because a whole lot about routing tables has changed. existing flows are no longer valid beacuse the NIC changed context. that means broken tcp connections.
<blackflow> NginUS: if you want that -- dynamic network events handling -- you can look into Network Manager and dbus events it creates
<shirofuji> is there a way to create a bridge to the main interface such that it would still be usable?
<blackflow> shirofuji: you'll have to clarify. bridge is "still usable" after creation. your previous question was about losing existing connections.....
<NginUS> blackflow: Ok thanks, didn't know that was a thing, cool...
<blackflow> NginUS: however, look into autofs, iirc it can do dynamic mounting of s3 buckets
<NginUS> nice
<shirofuji> for example create bridge "br0", and "addif br0 eno1" such that I could still use eno1 normally?
<blackflow> shirofuji: define "normally".
<ubuntua> hi everyone, is there big difference btw "try ubuntu without installation" and actrully installed in regard of security?
<blackflow> a network interface is just that -- an interface. what matters to userland is ip addresses and routing, all managed by the kernel with bridges.
<shirofuji> normally, such that after addif i won't lose connection to ssh
<blackflow> shirofuji: so when you add eno1 to a bridge, you can continue using the network that those NICs are attached to physically and logically.
<blackflow> shirofuji: probably not for the reasons I mentioned above
<shirofuji> does restarting the network delete interfaces created by brctl?
<shirofuji> or bring them down?
<Meili> shirofuji: I would suggest you spin up a VM and just try what you want to do and see what happens.
<blackflow> ubuntua: yes, you can't fully update the live env. if you need a portable installation, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blackflow> shirofuji: probably. if you want bridges to persist reboot and network "restarts", you'll have to configure them statically
<ubuntua> thank you blackflow. what if I was trying the latest one(no need update), could I say I'd  get the same safe env.?
<blackflow> ubuntua: I dislike using "safe" in contexts like that because it's misleading. but yes, the closer to release date you are, your live env has less stuff pending update for bug and security fixes.
<blackflow> (closer on the side after the release)
<blackflow> ubuntua: but the live env is not designed to be "safe" or "secure". it's designed to be as usable as possible and enable installation.
<usualrise> HI
<Guest23092> Hi, Currently I am booting using boot from file in my hp's bios
<Guest23092> How to set it to use the shimx64.efi as default for boot
<usualrise1> I have ijust installed ubuntu. dual booted with windows actually
<usualrise1> should I need to go to bios and select boot from file everytime I boot ?
<jeremy31> usualrise1: Is there an OS Boot menu in the BIOS?
<ubuntua> great blackflow, I'm a newbie on Linux, "try ubnutu without installation" , dose this only works on Ubuntu or I can do it on another one like arch linux?
<EriC^^> usualrise1: no
<EriC^^> usualrise1: are you in ubuntu right now?
<usualrise1> jeremy31: yes
<usualrise1> EriC^^: Yes I am in ubuntu right now
<EriC^^> usualrise1: what's this boot menu in the BIOS you're talking about?
<usualrise1> "/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi"
<jeremy31> usualrise1: Select ubuntu in the os boot menu, make it first in the list and save and exit bios settings
<blackflow> ubuntua: this is specific for the Ubuntu Live ISO. Whether Arch has a similar, I don't know. so it's distro specific.
<usualrise1> jeremy31: We need to create that a boot path first before moving it to first place
<EriC^^> usualrise1: can you type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" in a terminal?
<usualrise1> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/n256
<ubuntua> ok, blackflow, thank you
<blackflow> ubuntua: if you're new to linux, I recommend you stick to Ubuntu. Arch is an advanced distro, you're expected to be familiar with the ecosystem as you manually install components
<cim209> or go with manjaro
<cim209> the ubuntu of arch
<lotuspsychje> cim209: lets not reccomend other distro's here
<cim209> lotuspsychje: but it's open source
<cim209> like everything else
<ubuntua> yeah,black flow, I like to, but I feel my system is hacked, that;s why I just ack you about the security things, cus I'm using the "try with out installation" mode
<blackflow> let's not confuse new users with a megaton of choice.   to Ubuntu they came, with Ubuntu they should stick until they feel familiar enough to try others. If at all.
<blackflow> ubuntua: it's quite unlikely that your system is hacked. possible, yes, but unlikely.
<cim209> true
<blackflow> ubuntua: again, if you want persistent Ubuntu that you can use normall, from an USB stick, take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cim209> the newcomers will know soon enough about advance stuff
<cim209> soon know enough*
<ubuntua> so you are very confident about the "try ubuntu without installation" mode in regard of security?
<cim209> ubuntua: you mean the live usb mode?
<ubuntua> yes cim209,
<blackflow> ubuntua: the reason I dislike using "this is safe" is because "safe" is very much relative. Depending on the level of security needed, it ranges from "very much" to "not at all". For starters with a live env you can't update components that require restart, like the kernel, dbus or systemd.
<ubuntua> is that mode as safe as the persistent installed mode?
<blackflow> ubuntua: does my above answer about relativity of "safe" satisfy you? there's no other answer.
<cim209> what blackflow said is true, security is 100% relative
<EriC^^> usualrise1: we can try making ubuntu the first in the boot order, but likely the BIOS will override it
<blackflow> but definitely persistent installation is "safer" (relative), because it can update ALL components
<cim209> think of live mode as a burner phone
<EriC^^> usualrise1: sometimes the BIOS has a feature to select which one to boot usually within the BIOS options itself, which PC model is this?
<cim209> you can use and abuse it then throw it away after. like a VM
<EriC^^> usualrise1: sudo efibootmgr -o 000F,000C,0010,000B,000A,000E,000D,0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008,0009,0011
<ubuntua> but backflow, i just "sodo apt upgrade" succeeded couple days ago
<blackflow> ubuntua: again, some components need restart and reboot. live env is not persistent across reboots.
<blackflow> if you want to use Ubuntu off of an USB stick, take a look at the link above.
<ubuntua> yes, cim209, that's why I like that mode, i wont hurt the computer persistently
<cim209> no not sodo
<cim209> it's sudo
<blackflow> ubuntua: "hurt"?
<ubuntua> it wont hurt..
<blackflow> ubuntua: okay you don't want to mess with the OS and files on your disks. Fine. Look up that link, install ubuntu on an USB stick persistently.
<ubuntua> I mean if you persistently installed, anything you do will left to the disk, for a newbie, a lot of moves are wrong
<blackflow> ubuntua: I can agree with that. the only dual/multi booting that I will ever suggest is one with each OS on its own disk.
<blackflow> everything else is fiddling with high risks to break something even to advanced users, as your Windows is lying about how its using "drive letter" and proceeds to erase whole disk, not just the partition the "drive letter" is attached to. :)
<cim209> you wanna do something so backward and make your life hard? try building a docker image
<ubuntua> cim209,"backward" you mean?
<cim209> ubuntua: you ever used docker
<blackflow> ubuntua: one day, when you learn about "docker", you'll understand what a steaming pile of .... it is. that's what cim209 meant.
<blackflow> and now for something completely different:  let's not confuse new users :)
<cim209> blackflow: i actually love docker but it's a PITA lol
<ubuntua> ok. it seems too "advanced" to me:)
<blackflow> ubuntua: don't bother yourself with it. it's usable only in some very specific and advanced settings. if you will ever need it, you'll learn about it.
<cim209> i am actually connected to this channel using a web client docker image
<usualrise1> EriC^^: Thanks a lot :)
<EriC^^> usualrise1: did it work?
<usualrise1> Yeah it worked
<EriC^^> ah great, good to hear
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<usualrise1> EriC^^: Can you help me with windows too? How can I add windows option in grub
<usualrise1> Since I am unable to see windows in it
<EriC^^> usualrise1: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ubuntua> for now I just feel "try ubuntu without installation" is a good way to learn , if no security concerns borther me, I would stick to that mode for a while
<cim209> usualrise1: most modern distros have grub os prober
<cim209> which should detect your windows partition
<EriC^^> ubuntua: nothing is saved though
<blackflow> ubuntua: well as time passes, that live env will be less and less secure as you can't apply some fixes.
<blackflow> ubuntua: really..... really... if you want to use Ubuntu off of an USB stick, please take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent      do yourself a favor.
<usualrise1> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/iw6d
<cim209> i recommend etcher but it doesn't have persist mode
<blackflow> ubuntua: but it's not just updates. it is NOT designed for regular use. as a small example, the "root" user on the live env is not protected. anyone and anything can elevate privilege and affect your main disks...
<EriC^^> usualrise1: windows is installed in legacy mode and ubuntu in uefi mode, you need to either convert ubuntu to use legacy which is easy, or reinstall ubuntu in legacy mode
<EriC^^> do you want to convert it to legacy?
<usualrise1> Yes
<EriC^^> usualrise1: type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<EriC^^> usualrise1: go to the line that says UUID=stuff-here /boot/efi .......  and add at the start of the line a "#" to comment it out, then press ctrl+o to save then ctrl+x to exit
<usualrise1> It is already commented
<ubuntua> I learn some moves, like "sudo touch nologin"  , start ufw and passwd root , do you think these still can't protect root?
<blackflow> ubuntua: the next power loss or reboot for whatever reason (say a bug in GPU while you watch a YouTube vid) will erase everything you did, all updates, all configs, any local files you had.
<usualrise1> EriC^^: It is already commented
<EriC^^> usualrise1: hmm, type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<usualrise1> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/totf
<EriC^^> usualrise1: ok, great, type "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<EriC^^> usualrise1: then type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> usualrise1: then type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<usualrise1> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/3kb8
<EriC^^> usualrise1: did it say it was already installed?
<ubuntua> I suffer couple times  that everything dont anwser(mouse, keyboard..) these days, I have to reboot and lost what i've done
<EriC^^> usualrise1: please type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and tell me if it shows dirs or no file found
<blackflow> ubuntua: exactly. make a persistent installation.
<ubuntua> and there seems no "ctrl alt del" in ubuntu:)
<usualrise1> EriC^^: Dirs
<anikras> hi, can I add an alias in my /etc/hosts without IP. I have only a DNS name. I would like to to an example: mydomain.ask.ct  server
<ubuntua> I will blackflow , good suggestion
<blackflow> anikras: nope.
<EriC^^> usualrise1: ok, that means you're booted in uefi mode
<anikras> ok, thanks
<blackflow> anikras: but... there's the "search" function/option for resolv.conf  so that when you use "mydomain" as host,   and "search ask.ct" is in resolv.conf,   it'll try "mydomain.ask.ct"
<EriC^^> usualrise1: ok, try now "sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda"
<blackflow> anikras: you can set that via "Domains" option of /etc/systemd/resolved.conf   if you're using Ubuntu defaults (with systemd-resolved)
<anikras> I add an alias in my bashrc alias server='mydomain'
<usualrise1> EriC^^: Installition finished. no errors reported
<blackflow> anikras: what _exactly_ do you want to achieve as the end goal?
<blackflow> !xy | anikras
<ubottu> anikras: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<anikras> I have an list of servers with a large names
<anikras> I woudl like a list of alias with all the server names, but I don't have IP address
<blackflow> anikras: is the domain search functionality as explained above sufficient for your situation?
<usualrise1> EriC^^: Done that.
<blackflow> anikras: alternatively, why don't have the IPs? are they dynamic? If they're static and won't chnage, it's easy to find them
<EriC^^> usualrise1: type "sudo update-grub"
<EriC^^> see if it mentions windows
<usualrise1> No it didn't mentioned windows
<anikras> blackflow,  I have an alias file with all the dns
<blackflow> anikras: again, are they all on the same domain? is the "domain search" functionality sufficient for your problem?
<anikras> blackflow,  yes, it is a sufficient for my problem, thanks
<EriC^^> usualrise1: oh, try booting now to get into ubuntu without uefi
<EriC^^> usualrise1: choose in the BIOS csm legacy if that's an option
<OnkelTem> My USB microphone doesn't work neither in Google Chrome nor in Firefox. I *must* select it manually in Pavucontrol every damned time! It cannot rememeber that I use it
<OnkelTem> I use Kubuntu 18.04, and I selected this microphone in the Systehm  Settings
<OnkelTem> I also selected exactly this microphone in Chrome and Firefox
<OnkelTem> Btw, this shit didn't work on 17.10 either
<OnkelTem> So I've been playing with pavucontrol for the second year
<OnkelTem> Yet I hope it's possible to get sound working on Linux anyway, it is probably that I didn't invest enough time!
<usualrise1> EriC^^: Ok I will try that
<silenfgd> I'm unable to connect to a WiFi network
<lotuspsychje> !details | silenfgd
<ubottu> silenfgd: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<silenfgd> I am actually able to connect but not any new connections. im assuming it's because somehow its not able to save the network files. Im using plasma.
<silenfgd> Where are they saved in plasma? I think chowning them would solve the issue.  I tried finding it online but couldn't find thr exact location.I confirmed this (that its able to write the files) by installing another network manager gui and when tried to add or delete a network connection it said you don't have root permissions
<randominternetus> Is there any way to have the tray bar back in ubuntu 18.04 gnome?
<blackflow> silenfgd: any results with this command?   `find ~/ \! -user USERNAME`   replace USERNAME with your actual user
<lotuspsychje> randominternetus: the tray bar?
<lotuspsychje> randominternetus: you mean you want indicators at right upepr corner?
<blackflow> silenfgd: it would list any files in your home dir not owned by you. normally no such files should exist. That's just to find any potential permission issues in your ~/. NM is likely storing config files under /etc/NetworkManager/    but... I'm not sure exactly about Plasma, whether it's the same NM
<randominternetus> lotuspsychje, yaeh I think
<lotuspsychje> randominternetus: the indicators still work on gnome 18.04, depending on wich apps you install, some work, some are broken
<blackflow> randominternetus: Ubuntu specifically adds an extension that does that yes   "appindicators" if I'm not mistaken
<randominternetus> lotuspsychje, hexchat for example.
<randominternetus> blackflow, can you give me the package name please?
<lotuspsychje> yeah hexchat hasnt got an indicator anymore for 18.04
<randominternetus> What can I do?
<blackflow> randominternetus: no idea, and it's installed by default. look into "Top Icons" extension as well, I think it's the "generic" systray extension these days
<lotuspsychje> randominternetus: some out of my head working: qbittorrent, caffeine,
<randominternetus> alright. thanks guys.
<randominternetus> hmm
<silenfgd> blackflow It's showing none
<blackflow> !info gnome-shell-extension-top-icons-plus
<lotuspsychje> randominternetus: you can find the appindicators blackflow mentions on gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extension-top-icons-plus (source: gnome-shell-extension-top-icons-plus): GNOME Shell extension to move system tray icons to top bar. In component universe, is optional. Version 21-3 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 42 kB
<silenfgd> blackflow I even chowned my home directory kust in case
<blackflow> !info gnome-shell-extension-appindicator
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (source: gnome-shell-extension-appindicator): App indicators for GNOME Shell. In component main, is optional. Version 18.04.1 (bionic), package size 19 kB, installed size 100 kB
<blackflow> silenfgd: right so that red herring is out of the way.
<blackflow> randominternetus: seen the two packages above?
<randominternetus> blackflow, ah just saw it. thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<imightbearobot> hello
<joop_> Hi
<Exterminador> leftyfb: heads up > that radio bot that I was using that crashed with the 'general protection ip' error, doesn't crash if I use taskset to assign it to just one core.
<Exterminador> I'm wondering how that can affect the bot tho
<Guest21> Hi guys
<Guest21> I have genereted two list of MD5 files in different directory with the commands:
<Guest21> find DirectoryA/ -type f -exec md5sum {} + | sort -k 2 > dir1.txt
<Guest21> find DirectoryB/ -type f -exec md5sum {} + | sort -k 2 > dir2.txt
<Guest21> then I would like show only difference by only MD5 with the command: diff -u dir1.txt dir2.txt
<Guest21> but it does not the output that I want
<blackflow> Guest21: it's not clear what you want. also why don't you use diff on dirs directly?
<Guest21> for example: in dir1.txt I have  1a2b3c4d5e6f5g... /path1/path2/file1.txt  and in dir2.txt I have same file (MD5) but in different path 1a2b3c4d5e6f5g... /path3/path4/file5.txt
<Guest21> the output I would like to show is only those files that have different MD5s in both directories
<blackflow> Guest21: so you want to show files with same NAME, but differing MD5sums in different dirs?
<blackflow> Guest21: note that with find + md5sum the output is full paths. so same named files would still have different directories and would not sort equally with that -k 2
<leftyfb> Exterminador: you still need to contact the author of the bot for support
<Exterminador> leftyfb: I'll do so. just trying to get some insight about how having multiple cores (6 in this case) can raise that error but using taskset solves it
<leftyfb> Exterminador: again, that's not an ubuntu problem. It's a bot problem.
<elichai2> hey, what's the easiest way to create a keyboard/mouse macro in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> elichai2: the keyboard settings
<Guest21> blackflow Given two directories A and B I want to show ONLY those files (through the comparison of MD5) of B that are not present in A
<elichai2> leftyfb: there's shortcuts to open apps can't see any to write text
<Exterminador> also, I can use taskset in a systemd script, just like in the command line, correct? like ExecStart=taskset -c 0 /home/radio/radiobot (where radiobot is the script that starts the bot)
<elichai2> (I want it to write `println!("{:?}");` lol)
<leftyfb> elichai2: then you want a bash alias
<blackflow> Guest21: you can use diff directly on two directories btw
<elichai2> leftyfb: and how will a bash alias do that?
<blackflow> Guest21: diff -q DirectoryA/ DirectoryB/     for example
<geirha> Guest21: awk 'FNR==NR{a[$1];next} !($1 in a) { print "Missing:", $0 }' dir1.txt dir2.txt
<blackflow> Guest21: otherwise you'll have to strip directories from filenames if you want to diff a list of md5sums for files of the same NAME in different dirs
<leftyfb> elichai2: what is this for exactly?
<elichai2> I have the `Logitech Maste MX 2S` mouse and I have a spare button that I want to use to write a print in rust when I program
<ani> When i want to start apache2 i got error?
<ani> Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<ani> Please give me solution
<leftyfb> ani: did you do what the error message told you?
<ani> Yes
<leftyfb> ani: and what was the error from journalctl? (use pastebin)
<leftyfb> elichai2: print in rust?
<elichai2> yeah lol `println!("{:?}");`
<ani> I don't understand it
<elichai2> that's what I want it to write
<leftyfb> ani: I'm not asking you to understand it. You should paste the output to pastebin so we can see it here and help you.
<Guest21> geirha "Missing:......" is refered to the file dir2 that is not present in dir1?
<ani> ok
<geirha> Guest21: it lists the files in dir2 that has no md5sum entry in dir1
<ani> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nPGWCmYfVm/
<grkblood13> For some reason when I type commands in the terminal window theyre now being underlined and Ican no longer tab to autocomplete the command. How do Iget rid of this?
<tomreyn> ani: this isnt the command that was given. and you should pipe the ouput into    pastebinit     or    nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest21> geirha Ok works! (y)
<Exterminador> is there a way to check if a process/PID is really assigned just to a specific core, after using taskset?
<ani> @tomreyn i can't get the error for  journalctl
<tomreyn> ani: just run this, paste the url here: journalctl -xe | nc termbin.com 9999
<traekili> elichai2, i think that xclip could help do that but not 100% sure. like if you could map middle mouse to a script that uses it so it moves the print cmd to the clipboard. not sure because i dont know if it would paste
<traekili> depends
<elichai2> hmmm
<elichai2> there's actually another problem. my mouse has 2 whell scrollers. a vertical and horizontal. I tried changing the horizontal to be a vertical too with xinput but I failed
<tomreyn> ani: what you do there is to run the command given in the error message ("journalctl -xe", right?) and push its output into termbin.com (a paste bin service for hosting short text snippets, such as logs), using the 'nc' (netcat) utility.
<elichai2> traekili: leftyfb maybe this one will be easier to fix? haha
<Exterminador> can I add a 'custom' command to a systemd script, to just echo the result of "taskset -p $MAINPID"?
<ani> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Yzj3JvWf4/
<tomreyn> ani: and be sure to highlight (name) those whom you are responding to:
<leftyfb> ani: "Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file"
<leftyfb> ani: what version of ubuntu is this?
<ani> yes
<leftyfb> ani: which version of ubuntu is this?
<ani> 18.10
<leftyfb> ani: server or desktop?
<ani> LENOVO
<leftyfb> ani: Do you have Ubuntu with a desktop interface installed or is this just ubuntu server with console only?
<ani> @leftyfb Ubuntu with desktop interface installed
<leftyfb> ani: why are you trying to install/run apache?
<ani> <leftyfb> To run database in xamp
<leftyfb> ani: how did you install apache?
<ani> lefttyfb From digitalocean.
<leftyfb> ani: what were the commands you ran to install apache? (please try to answer quickly. It's really painful waiting 2 minutes between answers)
<ani> see it https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<pragmaticenigma> ani: Notice anything odd about that title?
<ani> this command was  rum by me
<leftyfb> ani: Are you running a Digitial Ocean droplet?
<ani> yes
<pragmaticenigma> ani: First, the tutorial is for Ubuntu 16.04... you claimed to be on 18.10... you should match the documentation to the software you are trying to run on
<ani> This was runing before updation of the ubuntu from 16.04 to 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> ani: Second, we don't support Digital Ocean droplets here. You need to use the support channels provided by Digital Ocean for help/
<leftyfb> ani: ok, you REALLY need to give us all your details up front
<ani> ok
<ani> What you want from
<leftyfb> ani: it sounds like you upgrade wiped out your configs for apache. If it were me, I would create a new droplet with Ubuntu SERVER 18.04 and reinstall and restore from backups
<ani> Ok
<zeropoint> pragmaticenigma: Where is it said that DO droplets aren't supported here?
<pragmaticenigma> zeropoint: This is not a debate channel, discussion available in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<zeropoint> pragmaticenigma: No. If you're going to tell someone that their particular host renders them unsupportable, you're going to provide where that's stated.
<lotuspsychje> zeropoint: join #ubuntu-discuss
<zeropoint> pragmaticenigma: Because otherwise, and I believe this is the case, you're full of it.
<zeropoint> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> zeropoint: this si a support channel
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | zeropoint
<ubottu> zeropoint: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zeropoint> I'm asking this -here-. Answer the question.
<ani> I can't able to restore and reinstall for this version
<zeropoint> lotuspsychje: And you're telling someone that they're unsupportable because of their host.
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | zeropoint, also
<ubottu> zeropoint, also: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zeropoint> pragmaticenigma: You can spam those all you want. It's a legitimate question. Provide where that's stated, or be quiet.
<leftyfb> ani: why can't you "restore and reinstall"?
<ani> How can i restore and reinstall
<pragmaticenigma> zeropoint: The host has nothing to do with it. Ubuntu as provided by Digital Ocean is not the same Ubuntu as provided directly from Canonical. Digital Ocean has modified their installations of Ubuntu for their platform. We are not provided with the documentation or necessary information about the changes they have altered. There is your answer. Further discussion will occur in #ubuntu-discuss as that is the proper
<pragmaticenigma> forum for this discussion.
<leftyfb> ani: Follow Digital Ocean instructions on creating a new droplet or reinstalling Ubuntu 18.04 onto your exiting one. Then reinstall your applications like you did before and refer to either your previous droplet if you kept it and went with a new one or refer to your backup configs to reconfigure it the way you like/need
<ani> ok
<zeropoint> pragmaticenigma: Provide a source, please. Otherwise, be quiet if you're unwilling to help. Especially due to the fact that you're factually wrong.
<zeropoint> pragmaticenigma: And no, I'm not going to take this out of the public eye. I'm going to discuss this right here.
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | zeropoint ... failing to follow guidelines
<ubottu> zeropoint ... failing to follow guidelines: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> zeropoint: technically, the very nature of VPS is a shared and custom kernel across all droplets. That right there is a pretty big change.
<zeropoint> leftyfb: That's also factually inaccurate. DO droplets run their own kernels.
<leftyfb> zeropoint: what I said is not inaccurate. Maybe I was wrong to assume DO droplets were VPS. But I am right about VPS.
<zeropoint> VPS is a product term, not a technical thing.
<ani> leftyfb I tried it but not able to install apache2 or start it
<leftyfb> ani: you tried what exactly?
<zeropoint> leftyfb: So no, you're not. That's my problem. People are telling users that they're unsupported based on invalid data and are unwilling to provide a source for this supposed "policy." That is NOT right.
<leftyfb> zeropoint: Which web hosting company are you or have you worked for?
<pragmaticenigma> zeropoint: ENOUGH, #ubuntu-disuss is just as public as this channel and is the appropriate forum for this dicussion.
<zeropoint> pragmaticenigma: No.
<zeropoint> leftyfb: Not a reasonable response. Google "VPS" and see how many KVM responses you get. They all run their own kernels.
<Seveas> leftyfb: vps literally means "virtual private server", a virtual machine running its own kernel. Which kernel can run on such a vps *may* be limited, but digital ocean vps'es are not limited in that way and behave just like physical servers, except that they're virtual machines.
<ani> this is https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-apache#3
<blackflow> Xen based VPS used to shared a kernel, that's no longer common setup
<blackflow> and by "share" I mean image file. they still run their own instance in their VM space
<zeropoint> Xen and OpenVZ are shared kernel. KVM, which is most common these days, are not. All are VPS. Anyway, this portion of the discussion IS off-topic. Sorry about that.
<Seveas> blackflow: that's what I meant with the limitations :) And it's still fairly common (AWS)
<blackflow> OpenVZ is OS-level virt, it literally is a shared kernel
<zeropoint> AWS moved to KVM a while back.
<Seveas> zeropoint: oh? Damn. I'm behind on the times
<zeropoint> Anyway!
<blackflow> Seveas: I doubt anyone does it these days, tehy all moved to KVM or are using Xen with pvgrub
<leftyfb> Again, I admitted that I was wrong in assuming DO used a shared kernel. Though It looks like I was right about DO using a custom(internal) kernel which is not supported here.  https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/droplets/how-to/kernel/
<Seveas> blackflow: yeah, people like adding more layers of isolation, and for good reasons :)
<Seveas> leftyfb: that has nothing to do with apache though
<blackflow> so what's the problem here, I scrolled up but can't find the orig question
<Seveas> user with an apache problem, and people unwilling to support because it's on DO
<leftyfb> ani: what exactly did you try?
<leftyfb> I've been supporting them this whole time
<leftyfb> albeit very slowly
<zeropoint> Seveas: Not just unwilling, but telling them that they're unsupportable in this channel.
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Has Thunderbird 60.5.1 been released already in the updates?
<blackflow> well, DOs per se are not. Ubuntu installations that are not modifed with unsupported software, are not.  DO dropplets aren't in that category afaik
<blackflow> (they don't modify Ubuntu)
<leftyfb> blackflow: they do not run a stock kernel
<leftyfb> technically
<blackflow> OVH did and got sued by Canonical. DO would've suffered the same fate if they did.
<blackflow> leftyfb: the page you linked doesn't state so, though
<zeropoint> leftyfb: 4.15.0-45-generic?
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: have you tried to look for and install pending updates uon your (yet) unknown ubuntu version, have you looked at https://packages.ubuntu.com , have you run rmadison?
<blackflow> it uses a bit weird term "internal" but from what I gather, that's native kernel supplied by the VM
<leftyfb> "All Droplets created after March 2017 use internal kernels by default"
<lotuspsychje> we seen alot of those digitalocean users before with weird kernels here before, def not !mainline
<zeropoint> leftyfb: Internal = distro-provided.
<blackflow> leftyfb: weird terminology but it means OS native for the VM
<Seveas> ani: your apache install is missing config files. Could you pastebin the output of `find /etc/apache2` please? Proper instructions on how to try to fix your issue will depend in what files remain. Whether you need to reinstall is yet to be determined
<leftyfb> ok, I could be wrong about that then as well. Bad way to word it
<blackflow> totally bad
<zeropoint> leftyfb: Agreed there.
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: a custom kernel does not delete apache config files though :D
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: 16.04, 18.04 and 18.10. But they are VMs in the computer that is in the closet
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Seveas> (well, it could, but I'd expect DO's kernel not to)
<zeropoint> This is why I was actively challenging the assertion that DO automatically makes you unsupportable. And rather than anyone listening, they want to shuffle people off to a different channel. Absolutely unacceptable.
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: so <ou did check whether it's available already?
<tomreyn> *you
<Seveas> zeropoint: agreed, that's why I spoke up too. But let's calm down a bit again and focus on supporting the user :)
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: :( I am a lazy arse
<zeropoint> Seveas: I'm next to clueless about Apache, so I'll let someone with expertise in that area continue.
<Seveas> !info thunderbird
<leftyfb> Seveas: ani is running Ubuntu 18.10 desktop on a droplet upgraded from Ubuntu 16.04 with incompatibilities with 18.04+ apache configs. At this point, it will be a LOT easier and quicker and more productive to install Ubuntu 18.04 server and reconfigure. 18.10 will be unsupported in 5 months. Probably not the best thing to be running on a hosted server.
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:60.4.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 42505 kB, installed size 167225 kB
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: be less lazy then
<marcoagpinto> yes
<blackflow> though technically #ubuntu-server IS a better place for apache problems
<leftyfb> ^
<blackflow> (so shuffling users to other chans ain't that bad idea in this case)
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: he's on a lenovo desktop...non-lts
<marcoagpinto> but take the laptop out of the closet and do all the tasks gives too much effort, just to check the Thunderbird version
<zeropoint> Oh, I thought that was for internal discussions about the server release.
<zeropoint> TIL.
<Seveas> leftyfb: could be. The reason I asked for configs is to make sure we keep what's needed before suggesting a reinstall. I don't generally trust people to have made backups beforehand :)
<blackflow> nah. and laptops can be servers too. "server" is not just a rack mounted thing. it's any machien that fulfills a "server" role. running apache does that
<leftyfb> Seveas: It doesn't sound like they have backups. And they are missing their /etc/apache2/apache.conf, that's the current issue.
<Seveas> leftyfb: and if that's the only missing file, a reinstall with force-confmiss may fix it. But if there's more missing, we'll have to go more radical
<leftyfb> blackflow: running the desktop version on a remote instance to host a "xampp" is probably not the best use of resources and probably chosen out of inexperience(assumption)
<blackflow> probably not, but it's not wrong per se
<leftyfb> $wrong ;)
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: "thunderbird (1:60.4.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 [amd64, i386], 1:38.6.0+build1-0ubuntu1 [arm64, armhf, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x]) [security]
<marcoagpinto>     Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter"
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> it is still the old version
<ani> i have some missing file /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: is there a specific feature you need in 60.5 that isn't available in 60.4?
<leftyfb> ani: Do you have a backup of your previous config?
<marcoagpinto> yes, my add-on, the British speller is a WebExtension
<marcoagpinto> it requires 60.5+
<ani> No
<Seveas> ani: could you pastebin the output of `find /etc/apache2` please? Proper instructions on how to try to fix your issue will depend in what files remain. Whether you need to reinstall is yet to be determined
<leftyfb> ani: ok, step #1 would be to make a backup of all your configs in /etc/apache2. Then we can continue troubleshooting.
<Seveas> ani: while you're at it, pastebin the output of `dpkg -l` too, to see if there's packages in a bad state
<ani> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NDny5BdC8S/
<blackflow> oopsie daisie
<leftyfb> heh
<leftyfb> no configs
<Seveas> ok, so absolutely no apache config files remaining, that's... really broken :)
<leftyfb> ani: it will be 100% quicker to just reinstall Ubuntu 18.04 server (do you really need desktop) and reconfigure
<Seveas> hopefully not too many broken packages, eagerly awaiting the dpkg output
<leftyfb> ani: I would take backups of anything left that you want to keep (database?)
<Seveas> leftyfb: that depends on how much data there is on that server that should be kept
<leftyfb> ani: Can you explain why it takes so long for you to respond?
<blackflow> wait, why suggest whole OS reinstall, when apparently reinstalling apache would suffice? did something else happen?   I read the backlog but I'm totally confused now. is this a laptop or a digital ocean droplet? is it LAMP or XAMP (OSX...)?
<ani_> How to i configer ubuntu 18.04 version
<ani_> of server
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: do there are new features in 60.5.1 which your extension depends on?
<blackflow> ani_: that question is as broad as asking "how do I drive a car"
<Seveas> ani_: by answering the questions we ask. Your system is in a bad state, and we'll need to figure out how to fix it.
<blackflow> ani_: you'll have to be more specific in what you want to achieve.
<tomreyn> s/do/so/
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: it is a WebExtension
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> no longer a legacy add-on
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: and web extension support is introduced in exactly this thunderbird version?
<ani_> ok
<marcoagpinto> 60.5
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it should be at 60.0 ESR but Mozilla screwed up
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: i see. strange version number for such a substantial change. have you tried the snap?
<marcoagpinto> they swapped the hunspell filenames
<tomreyn> i see
<leftyfb> tomreyn: the snap is 60.3
<marcoagpinto> then they took one or two months to release 60.5
<tomreyn> leftyfb: oh hadnt checked yet
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: so i guess oyu'll need to try the upstream builds to test the extension you are developing
<OerHeks> or use https://www.thunderbird.net/en-US/thunderbird/all/ ..?
<tomreyn> those are the upstream builds ;)
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: I am a Windows user... I am just concerned about the people who send me e-mail "it doesn't work blah blah"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<OerHeks> oh oke, i was thinking about debian
<tomreyn> OerHeks: i see, no i think ubuntu's thunderbird comes directly from mozilla.
<ani_> but i con't  get through that
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: i guess there's no way around it for now.
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<petro> ubuntu is full of bugs
<petro> here's one:
<petro> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/9r63vv/nvidias_drivers_are_now_open_source/
<petro> apparently, this is the same bug from 2016 lol
<Seveas> petro: all software is made of bugs, it's a key ingredient :)
<tomreyn> petro: to discuss, please /join #ubuntu-discuss.
<BluesKaj> Seveas, they're also called "features"
<Seveas> BluesKaj: that
<Seveas> BluesKaj: that's just a fancy word for a documented bug :D
<marcoagpinto> http://proofingtoolgui.org/faq.html#4
<marcoagpinto> "Thunderbird:
<marcoagpinto>  — 60.5+ ESR (29-JAN-2019)
<marcoagpinto>  — 65+ "
<tomreyn> !paste | marcoagpinto
<ubottu> marcoagpinto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marcoagpinto> it does work with 65
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> sorry
<marcoagpinto> :(
<tomreyn> we dont have 65, though
<marcoagpinto> because 65 is beta
<Seveas> marcoagpinto: looks like the only way to get thunderbird at that version on Ubuntu is to use binaries provided by mozilla or building from source. I'd expect proper updates in repositories to follow in a bit, so keep an eye out :)
<marcoagpinto> only evey 8 versions there is an ESR
<marcoagpinto> every*
<marcoagpinto> so, the real new ESR will be 68
<Seveas> !info tunderbird disco
<ubottu> Package tunderbird does not exist in disco
<Seveas> !info thunderbird disco
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:60.4.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 42163 kB, installed size 166560 kB
<Seveas> even disco (ubuntu dev version) isn't at 60.5 yet
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: ubuntu users can choose between https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thunderbird&exact=1 and https://snapcraft.io/thunderbird - there may be PPAs which provide newer versions, and there are the mozilla builds, but neither are supported here or by canonoical.
<OerHeks> beta = 66.x
<hans_> is there some way to install CodeBlocks 17.12 on 18.04 ? (Ubuntu official repos haven't updated since CodeBlocks 16.04)
<leftyfb> !info codeblocks
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+dfsg-2.1 (bionic), package size 1929 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<leftyfb> hans_: It doesn't look like it
<tomreyn> hans_: maybe from a ppa
<Seveas> hans_: there seems to be a third party repo at https://apt.jenslody.de/ - use at your own risk :)
<lotuspsychje> ani_: can you pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && apt-cache policy apache2
<hans_> Seveas, i tried that, get "Depends: libhunspell-1.4-0 but it is not installable"
<hans_> ani_, you having a problem with httpd? can you repeat?
<Seveas> not entirely surprising to find such issues. Try grabbing the sources from that repo and recompiling (apt-get source, apt-get build-dep and dpkg-buildpackage are your friends here) to link against the right versions of libraries for Ubuntu
<riffo> hei guys
<Seveas> \o
<riffo> :v
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: these are unsupported, may not provide a clean upgrade path (data loss is possible); https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhh
<Seveas> hans_: sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot cdbs libboost-system-dev devscripts; dget -u https://apt.jenslody.de/testing/pool/release/codeblocks_17.12.dsc; cd codeblocks-17.12; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Seveas> tomreyn: nice find!
<hans_> Seveas, hmm i'll give it a go, thanks!
<Seveas> hans_: do make sure you have at least a vague understanding of what those commands do before executing them please :)
<blackflow> wasn't there an apt command to install all build deps for a package?
<hans_> don't know what dget does but i can guess
<Seveas> oh, I missed that one. hans_ do this one before the buildpackage: sudo apt-get build-dep codeblocks
<blackflow> apt-get build-dep   .... I wonder if it works with dsc files
<hans_> if not, it'll get what's required for the 16.04 version, which with a bit of luck, shouldn't be all that differet
<Abhyuday> #pkmkb
<hans_> different*
<Seveas> the other things with apt-get install are deps missing in the ubuntu version of the package, and other build tools assumed to be installed or used by the other commands
<Seveas> hans_: only cdbs and libboost-system-dev were missing :)
<tomreyn> hans_: this is unsupported: https://launchpad.net/~alyshmahell/+archive/ubuntu/codeblocks
<Seveas> seems to be only for xenial and bionic
<Seveas> heh, and they seem to be rebuilds of Jens' packages as well. Looks like they'll work then :D
<Seveas> hans_: I've just built those packages and they seem to work just fine. codeblocks starts and I can write code with it :)
<bsdpartition> hello, does anyone know how to mount openbsd (6.4) partitions on ubuntu?
<bsdpartition> a simple mount either does not display the files, or comes with an error
<hans_> Seveas, meanwhile i'm running on a laptop running on battery, meaning the cpu runs much slower to lower power consumption, and.. https://i.imgur.com/9IsbHMm.png
<Seveas> bsdpartition: depends on the filesystem on the partition.
<hans_> and it's running in a VM wich has performance overhead, and it only has 2 cores and only 1 GB ram and.. stuff
<bsdpartition> alright, how do i get the partition type on them?
<bsdpartition> Seveas
<hans_> bsdpartition, iirc echo "print all" | parted /dev/sda    ?
<Seveas> hans_: yeah, building large c++ projects requires patience. Build time for me (slow laptop, but not vm, and I'm on ac power) was from a minute before I gave you the dpkg-buildpackage commands to half a minute before I sent the message that it works :)
<bsdpartition> i will try
<blackflow> bsdpartition: you mean filesystem.... it's probably UFS and you're out of luck. there's some _readonly_ support but it's.... not good.
<bsdpartition> read only would be more than enough
<bsdpartition> lol parted only list a single partition and sees its filesystem as 'sun-ufs'
<hans_> did you write /dev/sda or did you write /dev/sda1   ?
<bsdpartition> i did /dev/sda
<Seveas> bsdpartition: https://askubuntu.com/questions/85154/mount-ufs-filesystem
<hans_> bsdpartition, after running `modprobe ufs`, you probably need to run `sudo partprobe /dev/sda` too
<bsdpartition> i did try that answer
<Seveas> what was the result?
<blackflow> I'm not sure type=ufs2 is valid for openbsd, I think it was something else, can't remember now
<bsdpartition> i will try again with ufstype=ufs instead
<blackflow> bsdpartition: if all fails, fire up an openbsd VM  and mount the disk there natively. then access through the VM via whatever protocol you want.
<bsdpartition> result: incorrect filesystem
<bsdpartition> lets see if partprobe does
<blackflow> bsdpartition: try ufstype=44bsd   or any ohter listed in the manpage
<bsdpartition> trying 44bsd
<bsdpartition> oh man
<bsdpartition> 44bsd did it
<bsdpartition> thank you so much blackflow
<bsdpartition> and Seveas and hans_
<Marz> anyone know of a good ssh app that can save commands?
<Seveas> bsdpartition: you're welcome! Enjoy your ufs :)
<Seveas> Marz: what do you mean with 'save commands'? With ssh you (usually) start a remote shell, and that shell's history can be saved as normal.
<blackflow> Marz: aside from Seveas said, run `script` and it'll start a new shell and record all of input/ouput to a file you designated.
<blackflow> as history only records issued commands, `script` records all stdin+stdout+stderr
<hans_> Seveas, hmm https://i.imgur.com/Zx8do89.png
<Seveas> hans_: that's expected. The .deb files are now available in ~/cb/
<Seveas> it'
<Seveas> it's trying to sign the .dsc file as Jens, but you're not Jens and don't have his keys :D
<hans_> so now i need to coerce Jens into handing over his private keys?
<hans_> (j/k)
<Seveas> hehe :D No, you just need to sudo dpkg -i codeblocks_17.12_amd64.deb codeblocks-common_17.12_all.deb codeblocks-libwxcontrib0_17.12_amd64.deb libcodeblocks0_17.12_amd64.deb
<Seveas> it may complain about wanting xterm. sudo apt-get install xterm solves that.
<hans_> Seveas, huh, that actually worked! thanks  (used `apt install` over `dpkg -i`  but still)
<Seveas> hans_: you're welcome!
<Deihmos> Single.
<Deihmos> How do you know if the snap app is from the developer or a 3rd party?
<dannyjazz_> this s the error I get, how can I fix it? E: Package 'gksu' has no installation candidate
<ioria> dannyjazz_, if you are on 18.04, it's normal
<dode> Hi, would it be possible to force the ubuntu installer to load wl instead of b43?
<dannyjazz_> is there a fix to that ?
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: what did you use it for?
<dannyjazz_> trying to install samba from apps not loading
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | dannyjazz_ - read the 18.04 release notes, which should discuss it
<ubottu> dannyjazz_ - read the 18.04 release notes, which should discuss it: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ioria> dannyjazz_, you use pkexec , gedit admin:///path/to/file.txt ,or install nautilus-admin
<Deihmos> are snap packages recommended? i always hear bad things about them
<tomreyn> Deihmos: you choose
<Deihmos> do you install apps from snap?
<ioria> dannyjazz_, sorry, i don't see the relation with samba
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: use sudo in a temrinal, or use pkexec
<tomreyn> Deihmos: no polls on this (very) channel, please, we just do support here.
<tomreyn> !discuss | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<curlyears> where in setup may IJ alter the size and shape of the cursor, under ubuntu?
<gillo> quit
<heap_> hello
<heap_> Your system does not have a connection to the Snap Store. For the
<heap_> best upgrade experience make sure that your system can connect to
<heap_> api.snapcraft.io.
<heap_> any idea how can i make that connection available? thank you
<tomreyn> heap_: configure your network firewalls to allow the connection to be established and use resolvers which allowf or the hostnames to be resolved properly.
<heap_> there are no fws
<tomreyn> heap_: yet this message would only be printed when a connection to api.snapcraft.io could not be established. maybe your network is just flakey?
<heap_> what is flakey network?
<heap_> host api.snapcraft.io
<heap_> api.snapcraft.io has address 91.189.92.20
<heap_> it can resolv hostname
<heap_> without issue
<heap_> snap install hello-world
<heap_> error: cannot install "hello-world": Post https://api.snapcraft.io/v2/snaps/refresh: dial tcp: lookup
<heap_> connection refused
<tomreyn> see, fails on your end
<heap_> no
<heap_> my end is OK
<tomreyn> if you search the web on it, this is clearly an error message from your local resolver.
<heap_>        dial tcp: lookup api.snapcraft.io on [::1]:53: read udp
<heap_>        [::1]:54897->[::1]:53: read: connection refused
<heap_> but my local connection works fine
<tomreyn> is this a docker guest?
<heap_> nope
<tomreyn> is this ubuntu desktop, server or core?
<heap_> ubuntu server :)
<tomreyn> heap_: can you post the output of: lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline; ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<dode> ok i've answered my own question, the ubuntu installer doesn't appear to include wl so TIL i DO have another ethernet cable
<heap_> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<heap_> Linux version 4.4.0-142-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-033) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10) ) #168-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 16 21:00:45 UTC 2019
<heap_> console=ttyS0 BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-142-generic root=UUID=b23ac74b-b0ef-46ca-8216-20bdafe84e38 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<heap_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 kv▒tc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> heap_: also, are you working from inside a snap, have you used "snap login" as discussed here? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-refresh-failing-on-dell-edge-3001/8850/8
<tomreyn> btw. please use a pastebin in the future
<heap_> no im just root ; using console
<tomreyn> heap_: please run this and report output, including warnings and errors: sudo systemctl restart snapd.servcice;  snap refresh
<heap_> Failed to restart snapd.servcice.service: Unit snapd.servcice.service not found.
<tomreyn> heap_: sorry, i had a typo there: sudo systemctl restart snapd.service && snap refresh
<heap_> All snaps up to date.
<tomreyn> there was no other line of output?
<heap_> All snaps up to date.
<tomreyn> good luck!
<ioria> heap_, it's a proxy thing, i guess
<blackflow> heap_: you should really learn not to copypaste commands without understanding them. one day you'll get trolled and lose all your data.
<frederic_> Hello, I would like to know the difference between "sr" and "scd" about devices
<leftyfb> frederic_: http://linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/SCSI-2.4-HOWTO/sr.html   # first result when searching google for "sr vs scd"
<frederic_> "Google your friend" community ; interesting...
<frederic_> And Linux users are wondering why minority of people are interesting about Linux
<frederic_> You have your answer : when you don't know something, instead of answering "I don't know", you say "ask Googl".
<frederic_> It seems that you don't know a lot of things about Linux
<frederic_> It easiest to find serious people on YouTube than answering you
<frederic_> asking, not answering
<nnrd> Is there anyone out there that is capable to tell me what kind of certifications that is "standard" in mozilla firefox from scratch?
<leftyfb> nnrd: huh?
<leftyfb> frederic_: you're welcome
<mDonchev_> Hello all.
<lotuspsychje> welcome mDonchev_
<mDonchev_> For some reason my Ubuntu 18.04 freezes when I have Chrome (or Firefox) and the memory usage reaches above 98%.
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: how much ram do you have?
<mDonchev_> The mouse is barely moving ... what could it be? It happens very often ... how can I prevent that from happening
<mDonchev_> 2GB
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: thats a bit low for gnome im affraid and for modern browsing
<blackflow> that's very much too low
<mDonchev_> i prefer scratching on the HDD than just freezing
<blackflow> sounds like a swapstorm is hogging the system down
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: have you considered a lubuntu/xubuntu ?
<mDonchev_> no
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | mDonchev_ have a look
<ubottu> mDonchev_ have a look: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<mDonchev_> how is that different than the normal ubuntu?
<traekili> less resources used
<traekili> using it now
<mDonchev_> I guess I can install Budgie or any other window manager ... right?
<Devarshi> when i hit command 'vagrant' or 'vagrant-up' ; I get this error : 'Invalid gemspec in [/usr/share/rubygems-integration/all/specifications/rbnacl-libsodium.gemspec]: stack level too deep'
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: from your existing ubuntu you can test other desktops, but we reccomend if you like one, to clean install the flavor
<mDonchev_> Can I just setup someting on my ubuntu just to stop freezing even if it writes constantly to the hdd?
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: if you dont mind testing, you could install lubuntu-desktop for example
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: but in your case, i would go fresh lubuntu 18.04 and perhaps minimal too
<VuurDraak> hi everybody, i started Ubuntu and out of the blue without installing new stuff, I get a black screen in the GUI, i initialy found an error concerning systemd and i --reinstall 'ed it as some files where missing, i purged the nvidia driver reinstalled it, reinstalled xserver-xorg & unity-control-center & gnome-control-center, cp back a previous working xorg.conf, but nothing seems to work and i can not realy see any erros in Xorg.0.log, anybody got
<VuurDraak> any idea what other stuff X11 is depending on that i could try to reinstall ?
<leftyfb> VuurDraak: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<VuurDraak> 14.04 LTS
<mDonchev_> lotuspsychje, what is minima?
<nnrd> leftyfb I dont understand whats weird with my question? I have a lot of wierd certificates direct after my installation
<mDonchev_> can I just setup more virtual memory here on my current installation
<mDonchev_> I have it setup so well I dont want to do that again
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: 18.04 and higher has now a minimal option during setup, saving spaces, so you can chosoe yourself what to install and whatnot
<blackflow> nnrd: well your question makes no sense. it's not clear what you're asking about.
<leftyfb> nnrd: what sort of "weird" certificates? Do you have examples?
<blackflow> "certifications standard in mozilla firefox from scratch" -- what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> mDonchev_: as desktop environment, you need something very lightweight on 2g ram, whatever you choose
<leftyfb> mDonchev_: you are limited by hardware. There is no workaround to get modern UI's to perform well on inadequate hardware resources. Either use a less resource intensive UI like lxde or xfce like suggestion or get new hardware
<zeropoint> nnrd: Give an example, please?
<leftyfb> blackflow: the default CA's installed with firefox
<blackflow> btw firefox has no CAs on its own if thats what you're asking. there's ca-certificates package that from the mozilla project and it provides all the mozilla trusted CAs
<blackflow> leftyfb: ca-certificates ones? the CAs?
<leftyfb> I  assume that is what they are referring to. I'd like to hear of examples from them.
<VuurDraak> if i do a 'do-release-upgrade' will ubuntu notice broken stuff and attempt to repair it ? as i need to upgrade to 18.04 anyway, or will anything broken now stay broken ?
<leftyfb> VuurDraak: it will more likely not end well
<VuurDraak> as i have no idea what is broken atm
<lotuspsychje> VuurDraak: we strongly advice before upgrading, to fix broken things
<VuurDraak> i cant see anything that is wrong, maybe others see it: https://pastebin.com/XtzSu1Me
<VuurDraak> its the Xorg.0.log
<lotuspsychje> VuurDraak: the important part for upgrading is having a clean apt, without errors
<lotuspsychje> VuurDraak: pastebin us: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C video please?
<VuurDraak> i cant im in windows atm
<lotuspsychje> VuurDraak: cant enter ubuntu anymore?
<ioria> VuurDraak, what's the problem exactly ?
<VuurDraak> i have to boot for that and im currently downloading the 18.04 iso
<VuurDraak> i can get in the cli
<VuurDraak> just the gui stays black
<lotuspsychje> VuurDraak: you consider a 18.04 fresh install then?
<ioria> VuurDraak, and you cannot login in the GUI ?
<VuurDraak> but im atm using ubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit
<VuurDraak> with nvidia geforce 1060 gtx with 415 driver
<VuurDraak> the gui only stays black so i can nopt do anything from the gui
<ioria> VuurDraak, logged in tty atm ?
<VuurDraak> i reinstalled systemd, xserver-xorg, unity-control-center, gnome-control-center & nvidia-415 packages but nothing helps
<VuurDraak> no im in windows
<ioria> there is no systemd on trusty
<VuurDraak> there is
<lotuspsychje> oO
<VuurDraak> i noticed a missing file in the error log
<VuurDraak> systemctl
<blackflow> there is but it's not installed by default
<blackflow> that btw is very too old systemd. a festival of bugs too.
<ioria> VuurDraak, well, if you want to do something,you need to boot the linux box
<VuurDraak> well the error lofg was complaining it could not find systemctl since that is part of systemd i installed it after searching online
<ioria> wrong
<blackflow> ideally you shouldn't be using systemd in trusty. upgrade to a newer ubuntu where systemd is default and well integrated.
<VuurDraak> maybe but i could not find any other thing that pointed to a problem
<ioria> VuurDraak, you probably broke your system
<VuurDraak> its also weird as previously the OS runned just fine, i started it again later and poof, no more gui
<VuurDraak> so it broke without me doing anything
<ioria> VuurDraak, again, if you want to do something,you need to boot the linux box
<VuurDraak> i guesse something random is corrupted by i have no clue what
<blackflow> wait, is this WSL?
<VuurDraak> i can not chat and be in linux atm
<ioria> VuurDraak, yes, you can
<VuurDraak> im first going to make an 18.04 boot usb stick
<ioria> VuurDraak,  yo uopen another tty, install weechat (or another text chat app)
<VuurDraak> what cli irc client is there to install :) ?
<ioria> ^
<ioria> or irssi
<blackflow> irssi ftw
<VuurDraak> k thanks
<bwailer> hello.  A friend and I are using a server at my house but we can not get him to be able to connect from his house
<xamithan> check the firewall
<bwailer> Firewall on server or computer?
<bwailer> there is no firewall set up on the server
<tomreyn> bwailera network firewall rather. you may need to setup port forwarding on your router
<bwailer> I have set up port forwarding on the router.  We have all the credentials.  He is using Putty to try to get in but hostname/ip address is what is holding us up
<zeropoint> Is it connecting at all?
<xamithan> "holding us up"  Can he telnet to the port
<bwailer> I honestly do not have the answer to that question.
<tomreyn> bwailer: this returns your (your routers') WAN / public / external / internet ip address (which may change over time) https://ipv4.myip.info/
<blackflow> there could also be ISPs firewalls in effect
<xamithan> Possibly,  kind of rare depending on port
<johnnyfive> Howdy! I'm trying to recreate a flat-file repository using an absolute Suite Component entry in my sources.list, however in Bionic i've started to receive the "W: Conflicting distribution:" error due to bionic now trying to match the release to the codename in the Release file
<VuurDraak> using a weird port should not get blocked by an isp
<zeropoint> Some ISPs block well-known ports.
<zeropoint> A former ISP of mine blocked 80/tcp inbound.
<JimBuntu> zeropoint, yup, some block most anything < 1024
<blackflow> my ISP blocks all incoming SYN packets. I chose that, btw.
<johnnyfive> is there a way around this? Or what's the canonical way to create a flat file repository for Bionic? I've determined I can get around the error by changing the "Codename" to "main/" in my Release file, but i'm not 100% sure of the affects of that
<VuurDraak> yeh use a port 1024+
<zeropoint> JimBuntu: I've never encountered one THAT bad, but I'm sure there are.
<maxLeet`> hi all, updated my system yesterday and now im having resolv issues. seems like ipv6 is set to default but netplan isn't working. I manually set my resolv.conf but every network command gives me an connection time out error.
<bwailer> when I try not on my network I get "Server unexpectedly closed network connection"
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: can you show the config you have there?
<johnnyfive> which config do you want to look at? apt.conf used for apt-ftparchive, or the Release file, or the sources.list?
<tomreyn> bwailer: which service is it you're trying to make accessible. or which protocol is spoken there?
<johnnyfive> tomreyn, or all of the above
<kinghat> to install a new theme on ubuntu you have to use gnome tweaks tool?
<zeropoint> bwailer: Are you forwarding the correct port to the correct internal address? There are a ton of things this could be.
<kinghat> there isnt a native UI for switching themes?
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: hmm, actually i'm not familiar with apt-ftparchive. could you ask in #ubuntu-server instead ?
<johnnyfive> tomreyn, yea, didn't know that existed. Thanks
<tomreyn> yw
<bwailer> tomreyn, I am trying to give him full access as we are trying to work together. And honestly I am confused with the protocal.
<JimBuntu> bwailer, as in SSH ?
<VuurDraak> kinghat: cant you switch themes from the standard options thingy ? Where you can also tweak the screen saver etc ?
<tomreyn> bwailerfull access meaning ssh access and root access?
<tomreyn> bwailer: full access meaning ssh access and root access?
<bwailer> zeropoint. I am forwarding on port 80.  when he tries to sign in with the public ip it still does not work
<zeropoint> bwailer: That isn't SSH...
<bwailer> I can ssh from my home network but not out of my home network
<zeropoint> SSH defaults to port 22.
<JimBuntu> bwailer, Note: Port 80 is the MOST common port to be blocked by ISPs.
<zeropoint> Also that.
<bwailer> I can SSh into it from my home network
<blackflow> and port 25. they hate it.
<xamithan> Why you sshing to the http port?  so strange
<kinghat> VuurDraak: i dont usually use ubuntu proper, but ubuntu/kde. i dont know what you are talking about.
<xamithan> Probably need to change it if you want it to work outside network
<zeropoint> bwailer: Your client is using port 22 by default. If you've forwarded the wrong port, then it won't work.
<bwailer> JimBuntu you think I should change port?  What advice on a port do you have
<zeropoint> Port 22 is the default and well-known SSH port.
<bwailer> zeropointwe have tried port 22 as well as 8-
<zeropoint> You've forwarded 80. Port 22 won't do anything from outside.
<zeropoint> Until you forward it correctly.
<VuurDraak> kinghat: i got it in my side bar so idk how to search for it in the dash maybe 'option' ? but I can open 'options' for ubuntu, where all kind of stuff is located, for network, keyboard screensaver etc , i thought one of the options you could alter the them, but not sure as im not in ubuntu atm
<JimBuntu> bwailer, I would suggest using a port above 1024. They are simply less common to be blocked.
<blackflow> (and attacked by bots)
<bwailer> JimBuntu.  I will give it a try
<tomreyn> bwailer: can you confirm that you are trying to have your friend ssh into the server? because i dont think you did, yet.
<zeropoint> (the security risk of which is next to zero)
<JimBuntu> blackflow, yes , very much so!
<bwailer> tomreyn, yes we have been working on trying to get him in for days
<zeropoint> Try forwarding port 2222 or something to port 22 internally. And he has to specify the port on the client side.
<tomreyn> bwailer: maybe we talked about this yesterday. i was talking to someone and it took a while to find out who is trying to connect wher actually, and it turned out the server is actually a VM or VPS or dedicated server (don't remember) hosted with some company in a data center, directly connected to the internet. and not a home server at the persons' home, within their LAN. but i'm not sure this was you, or whethet his is really correct.
<lotuspsychje> yeah bwailer was here yesterday too
<bwailer> I doubt it was me.
<VuurDraak> i created a 18.04 boot usb, i will first boot back to ubuntu 14.04 cli and install/start irssi brb o/
<xamithan> Maybe ask for screenshots in those circumstances.  a ss -tulpn | grep sshd even
<tomreyn> bwailer: okay, cool.
<bwailer> I was here but I found no answers to get to where we want to be
<tomreyn> bwailer: but you got a way forward now, right?
<bwailer> Tomreyn, I changed my port and still can not connect from a different networl
<tomreyn> bwailer: where did you "change [your] port"?
<JimBuntu> bwailer, /var/log/auth.log  Does it show connect attempts? What about a tcpdump of the port in question? Router logs?  Need to figure out where it's failing.
 * JimBuntu will leave it to tomreyn - You are in great hands bwailer 
<bwailer> tomrey,  I changed it on my router
<tomreyn> bwailer: so, first of all, just to be sure, the server your friend is trying to access is in your home, right?
<bwailer> JimBuntu I will try that
<VuurDraak> hellu :)
<bwailer> tomreyn, yes it is.  It is in my bedroom
<tomreyn> bwailer: ok. when you changed the port in your router, you may have been able to specify both an inbound (WAN / Internet) and an internal (LAN / your home network) port. did you have this option? if so, did you set the same or different ports there?
<xamithan> Are you sure you aren't double NAT'd ?  Like you got a cable modem that does wifi
<xamithan> Then another router
<bwailer> Tomreyn, yes I changed both to the same thing
<VuurDraak> is it posible to copy a text file to a past bin thingy from the CLI inside ubuntu :') ?
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | VuurDraak
<ubottu> VuurDraak: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> bwailer: okay can you say which port this is, or do you prefer not to (either is fine)
<blackflow> VuurDraak: cat <that file> | nc termbin.com 9999
<bwailer> Tomreyn it is at 1125
<n3tburst> hello, i borked up my install and now i cannot boot into live usb anymore
<n3tburst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tomreyn> bwailer: okay, so you have internet originated traffic to your WAN / router port 1125 forwarded to your server in your LAN, on the same port, so 1125 there, too. now you'd need to make sure that something actually listens on this port, too.
<n3tburst> i tried to copy /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi to /EFI/BOOT/mmx64.efi but no luck
<hans_> after installing mysql-server then deleting it then installing mariadb-server then deleting it, then trying to install mysql-server again, this happens when i do: apt remove --purge mysql-server.* mariadb-server.* ; apt install mysql-server
<hans_> ; gives me this http://paste.debian.net/plain/1068768
<hans_> installing & uninstalling mariadb-server seems to have broken  the installation script for mysql-server
<hans_> (18.04)
<hans_> any idea how to fix it?
<tomreyn> bwailer: you probably want to make the ssh server listen there, did you do this, yet? if not, yet, this gives us an oppportunity to test.
<bwailer> Tomreyn, I do need to make sure someone is listening to this port
<tomreyn> bwailer: can you run this on your server? nc -vv -l -p 1125
<hans_> (just so we're clear, the installation for mysql-server worked fine until i installed & uninstalled mariadb-server )
<VuurDraak> i was asked to do a uname lsb_release etc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/fqCGb3dCz8
<tomreyn> bwailer: this is a small proigram which just opens this port and listens for incoming connections, reporting who is connecting and what they transfer.
<lotuspsychje> VuurDraak: wrong link
<hans_> tomreyn, so.. nc -vvvvv -l 9999   ? :p
<tomreyn> hans_: similar ;)
<bwailer> -it says command not found
<VuurDraak> there needs to be an extra / behind the link
<tomreyn> bwailer: hmm, what does "which nc" return?
<VuurDraak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/fqCGb3dCz8/
<bwailer> the server says -vv command not found
<hans_> VuurDraak, think your link got corrupted.  > The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<VuurDraak> ow i misseed a /p/
<tomreyn> bwailer: you seem to have missed "nc"
<VuurDraak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fqCGb3dCz8/
<tomreyn> bwailer: here's the command i suggested to run again:     nc -vv -l -p 1125
<hans_> bwailer, what about `type nc` ?
<VuurDraak> thats what u get when u need to retype stuff manulay :')
<bwailer> sorry I will try again
<tomreyn> bwailer: seem to work
<VuurDraak> my problem is that i get a black screen/GUI and i can not see what is wrong in the log files
<tomreyn> bwailer: so we have successfully tested connectivity from the internet to your server
<bwailer> Tomreyn, how can i get that so my friend can get onto my server
<bwailer> you are helping so much thank you
<tomreyn> bwailer: now you need to make sure that your ssh server listens on this port, so that your friend can get a shell
<tomreyn> bwailer: do you have a preferred in-terminal (non GUI) text editor?
<bwailer> yes i do
<bwailer> I basically use nano
<tomreyn> bwailer: okay, run this then: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tomreyn> don't midd the 'd' in sshd_config
<tomreyn> don't miss the 'd' in sshd_config
<hans_> huh, this fixed my mysql installation: apt remove --purge mysql-client.* mysql-common.* ;
<bwailer> Tomreyn, I ran it and it shows me much stuff.
<hans_> (then i was able to run `apt install mysql-server;`  without issues)
<tomreyn> bwailer: then press ctrl-w to search for "Port"
<tomreyn> bwailer: without the quotation marks
<hans_> tomreyn, don't miss the `.` in rm -rf ./
<tomreyn> bwailer: to find more hits, press ctrl-w again and just enter then
<tomreyn> hans_: please don't post such commands here
<VuurDraak> my xorg log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zxDQ2HGwkC/
<bwailer> I am doing all of it but unfortunately it is confusing me
<VuurDraak> i got no clue why i no longer see the gui buut get a black screen
<tomreyn> bwailer: okay, we can try a different approach. you can quit the editor using ctrl-x, then n (to not save)
<bwailer> cool, I did it
<bwailer> well got out of nano
<tomreyn> bwailer: run this and report the url:   grep -i 'port ' /etc/ssh/sshd_config | nc termbin.com 9999
<bwailer> it is saying no such file or directory
<tomreyn> bwailer: you mistyped, try again
<bwailer> will do.
<tomreyn> bwailer: how do you enter these commands i type here? can you not just copy + paste them?
<grkblood13> For some reason when I type commands in the terminal window theyre now being underlined and Ican no longer tab to autocomplete the command. How do Iget rid of this?
<tomreyn> it's a bit unsafe to do so but then if you trust me enough to not trick you there then you could just copy + paste them.
<anjen> Is this Ubuntu channel the right channel where I might get some advise regarding proper installation of Ubuntu?'
<tomreyn> anjen: generally, yes, this is a volunteer ubuntu support channel
<tomreyn> grkblood13: try ctrl-c, then "reset"
<anjen> tomreyn: thanks. I'll form my question and post. Much appreciated on the quick answer.
<tomreyn> :)
<OerHeks> grkblood13,  i think you have hit CTRL + u, do that again?
<bwailer> i coppied and pasted and it just sent me back to enter more
<tomreyn> bwailer: this would happen is you missed one of the single quotes (ticks)
<grkblood13> neither are making it go away
<tomreyn> bwailer: here's the command again:     grep -i 'port ' /etc/ssh/sshd_config | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> bwailer: i ran it here and it runs fine
<grkblood13> happens in a new terminal window too
<tomreyn> grkblood13: hmm then i don't know exactly, this is strange. did you change the temrinal font by chance?
<grkblood13> its not the font, its more than that
<tomreyn> grkblood13: a screenshot might help
<grkblood13> tabbing to autocomplete no longer works either
<bwailer> ok it gave me http://termbin.com/b0on
<grkblood13> I installed konqueror to test some stuff out
<grkblood13> maybe it installed something
<grkblood13> ok, uninstalling konqueror made it go away
<grkblood13> must be some dependency program
<grkblood13> maybe a KDE thing?
<tomreyn> bwailer: very well. so does just copy pasting commands not work for you?
<bwailer> yes sir
<tomreyn> grkblood13: not sure, try asking in #kubuntu maybe
<bwailer> sorry I was able to get the copy and paste to work for me
<tomreyn> bwailer: great.
<tomreyn> bwailer: now run this:  cp -p /etc/ssh/sshd_config{,-tomreyn_backup}
<tomreyn> bwailer: we're creating a backup of your configuration file just in case
<tomreyn> s/backup/copy/
<tomreyn> it's a copy, not really a backup
<coz_> hey all
<bwailer> okay i did it
<tomreyn> bwailer: does this seem to have worked, did it return with out any output?
<bwailer> it did not show me anything different
<bwailer> it returned without any output.
<tmm88> heyho everyone
<tomreyn> bwailer: now:    echo Port 1125 | tee -a /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tmm88> what's the equivalent of xdg-open / open -a Chrome . in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> hi coz_ + tmm88
<bwailer> when i enterit gave me port 1125ed that
<tomreyn> bwailer: with a lower case P?
<raidghost> what might be wrong here?
<raidghost> https://imgur.com/a/SrfvCwg
<tomreyn> bwailer: can you tell me exactly what the previous command returned, please.
<tomreyn> raidghost: ask in ##hardware
<bwailer> port 1125 is all it is giving me with lowercase p or the uppercase P
<tomreyn> bwailer: well it has to be either "Port 1125" or "port 1125", can't be both, right?
<zeropoint> I think he might have run it multiple times.
<tomreyn> i'm sure bwailer would have told us if he ran it more than once, right?
<bwailer>  echo Port 1125 | tee -a /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bwailer> Port 1125
<tomreyn> bwailer: ok, now this:  tail -n3 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<zeropoint> tomreyn: You might be sure. I'm not. Carry on.
<bwailer>  now it is saying Port 1125
<bwailer> and before that UsePam yes
<dyc3_> I'm trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.2, but when I run `do-release-upgrade` I get `Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.` When I run `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` it says that `i3` and `i3-wm` are held back. I remember holding them back because I installed i3-gaps from source, so how do I do the release upgrade anyway?
<tomreyn> bwailer: so two lines of output? also another empty line then?
<bwailer> UsePAM yes
<bwailer> Port 1125
<bwailer> port 1125
<bwailer> That was the output
<zeropoint> Okay, let's try this again.
<tomreyn> bwailer: okay, so you actually ran the earlier command twice.
<bwailer> according to terminal it does not show it running twice
<bwailer> I am totally baffled.
<bwailer> basically I need to ip address and port for him to connect
<tomreyn> bwailer: no problem we can recover from this. now just copy and paste this command to your server, don't type it, it will likely result in a mess:   sudo sed -i '/^port 1125$/d' /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tomreyn> bwailer: for now you need to put something up for him to connect to. so far he would not be able to connect.
<tomreyn> this si what we're working on right now.
<bwailer> i copied and pasted but gave me nothing
<bwailer> Sorry that I a making this so difficult for you
<tomreyn> bwailer: okay, now this:    tail -n3 /etc/ssh/sshd_config | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> bwailer: i know this is surely not an easy work mode for you either. we'll be done soon
<bwailer> this is the output https://termbin.com/4818
<tomreyn> great
<maxLeet`> hi all, im having a problem getting ipv4 enabled on ubuntu 18.04.
<maxLeet`> every sinc i upgraded a couple of days ago. my system has been using ipv6
<maxLeet`> but any software that was using ipv4 are broken now
<tomreyn> bwailer: now this:   systemctl restart ssh
<bwailer> Authentication complete is what it just gave me.
<tomreyn> bwailer: good, and it worked out, too.
<bwailer> For that part it seems so
<tomreyn> bwailer: so your ssh server is now reachable from the internet on your public ip address, on port 1125
<tomreyn> bwailer: i just tested
<bwailer> Cool.  So know I just have to have him enter the public IP address and the 1125 and it will work
<tomreyn> bwailer: you can now tell your friend that they need to connect to 69.146.251.175 on port 1125
<tomreyn> bwailer: well, depends :)
<bwailer> hahaha, Lets hope
<tomreyn> bwailer: how is your friend going to login there?
<tomreyn> using a user you created for them? or as root? and using a password, or an ssh authentication (public) key?
<bwailer> Sweet.  It just worked for me.  I tried it off teatherphone and it is working.ing off my
<tomreyn> so you ssh'd in from the internet basically, great
<ioria> VuurDraak, still there ?
<heap_> any idea how to fix that snap stuff
<VuurDraak> yup
<tomreyn> bwailer: if you want, answer these other questions i just asked, or just have your friend try now if you prefer
<VuurDraak> copying files for if i need to do a fresh install
<bwailer> tomreyn:  I really appreciate all of the help you have give me.
<tomreyn> bwailer: you're welcome.
<ioria> VuurDraak, on 14.04 atm ?
<VuurDraak> yes in irssi
<bwailer> I just asked him to try but it worked for me not on my network
<ioria> VuurDraak, open anothe tty and run   ps -A | head -2
<leftyfb> jeeze bwailer you are still at this?
<tomreyn> bwailer: so you logged in there as him?
<leftyfb> bwailer: Is your friend really not capable of ssh'ing to a public ip using putty?
<ioria> VuurDraak, please, highlight the nickname
<tomreyn> leftyfb: this will yet have to show. i assume that so far there was no way for the friend to login
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I was able to ssh to his public ip yesterday and got a login prompt
<tomreyn> oh ok
<leftyfb> Now ssh isn't open anymore
<VuurDraak> ioria , i did the command
<ioria> VuurDraak, paste the 2° line
<leftyfb> bwailer: what did you change?
<VuurDraak> 1 ? 00:00:01 init
<leftyfb> ah, changed the port
<tomreyn> leftyfb: we changed the WAN port, it is working now, listening on a different port
<leftyfb> bwailer: ssh is working fine. I can ssh to your server no problem
<bwailer> We got it worked out thanks to Tomreyn!  I tried to loging in using a different network. I used a hotspot on my phone that was not connected to the same network and it workded
<leftyfb> bwailer: so your friend is able to ssh in now?
<bwailer> yes he is
<tomreyn> oh he tested already?
<VuurDraak> sorry for not putting ioria in it
<leftyfb> bwailer: next step, only allow ssh keys. NO passwords
<bwailer> I will work on that.
<ioria> VuurDraak, systemd is running ?   ps -A | grep systemd
<leftyfb> bwailer: also, you still have 443 pointing directly to the login of your NAS, publicly.
<bwailer> I need to fix a few things
<leftyfb> an 8443 pointing to some other auth
<leftyfb> ugh!
<VuurDraak> ioria : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Jng4qrF23/
<VuurDraak> can i copy the last line from the cli with the keyboard without a mouse ?
<ioria> VuurDraak, broken link
<bwailer> when trying to get onto the server you must have a login and password.  leftyfb are you able to do that?
<VuurDraak> oww sorry its past not pastbin
<ioria> VuurDraak, install gpm ; select and click the mouse button
<leftyfb> bwailer: Ever heard of brute force attacks?
<bwailer> yes I have, so is that what you did?  cause i am under the impression that is illegal
<leftyfb> bwailer: someone breaking in doesn't care what is illegal. They will do it anyway.
<VuurDraak> ioria , how can i copy what i select with the mouse ?
<VuurDraak> left click ?
<ioria> VuurDraak, when you select, it's copied
<bwailer> well, I would assume the site would not allow anyone who tries to get into someone useless stuff without permission.
<ioria> VuurDraak, you paste with the mouse click
<VuurDraak> and how to past it ioria ?
<ioria> ^
<leftyfb> bwailer: someone can run a script to try all passwords and eventually get in. Or they could find an epxloit for your Netgear r6300v2 router and get in quicker. It's your network. Your choice.
<VuurDraak> oww i get it now ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xrvtpm2cFZ/
<bwailer> you seem very slimy!!!
<leftyfb> bwailer: I beg you, please get your friend to only use ssh keys to login, then look into a program like sshuttle which he can then use to login via ssh and access any resources on your network. That way you can close all other ports and be secure.
<bwailer> I will be contacting Netgear right now
<ioria> VuurDraak,   sudo service lightdm restart
<zeropoint> bwailer: You don't really seem to understand what's being said, here. :/
<VuurDraak> ioria  lightdm start/running, process 5867
<VuurDraak> then it got black and after some time the cli came back
<ioria> VuurDraak,   and what happens ?
<ioria> i see
<ioria> VuurDraak,   sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<VuurDraak> 21:04 < ioria> VuurDraak,   sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<VuurDraak> Failed to issue method call: Unit lightdm.service failed to load: No such file or directory. See system logs and 'systemctl status lightdm.service' for details.
<leftyfb> bwailer: netgear has nothing to do with securing your own network which you basically have wide open at the moment
<VuurDraak> @ ioria
<zeropoint> bwailer: Using SSH keys as opposed to passwords is far more secure. leftyfb is giving you very sound advice.
<VuurDraak> sorry it copies it auto with an enter behind it
<leftyfb> zeropoint: not to mention not port forwarding your router nand NAS webUI's to the internet
<zeropoint> Oi, seriously?
<leftyfb> bwailer: we're trying to help you. It's very possible someone has already broken in. It's guaranteed that someone has already tried or is in the process.
<ioria> VuurDraak,   reboot; enter grub -> advanced option;  see if you have an 'upstart' item; if not 'esc'; press 'e' and add 'nomodeset' in the linux line
<VuurDraak> u mean ad nomodeset after ro in the vmlinuz ?
<leftyfb> bwailer: there are more secure ways of achieving what you and your friend are doing. I can help you with it if you like.
<VuurDraak> ioria what you mean with upstart ?
<VuurDraak> ioria 'upstart' some where in the grub command it is giving what u see when i press e ?
<hggdh> bwailer: just for the record, on the machines I have open to the internet with SSH, I get continuous SSH break-in attempts, every second
<tomreyn> leftyfb, zeropoint: it doesn't seem like bwailer wants you to help. or they're just AFK right now. i agree, all of these changes would be very advisable. but as long as it's not default passwords on these exposed services i guess it's as good / bad as any fifth ot tenth average internet user.
<ravercult> hi
<lucifer_> Hello
<lucifer_> I have a question
<ioria> VuurDraak,   in advanced options you might have 2 items : upstart and systemd ; pick upstart
<ravercult> Me too
<tomreyn> hi ravercult + lucifer_
<VuurDraak> ioria , im not sure how to get in advanced options, is that also a letter i can press once i see the grub2 menu ?
<ioria> VuurDraak,   from the grub menu
<leftyfb> tomreyn: there are scripts/bots scanning the internet 24 hours a day looking for open ports and trying dictionaries of passwords. Some have exploits loaded that can get in almost instantly regardless of default passwords.
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i'm fully aware of this.
<VuurDraak> okay i take a look booting o7
<ravercult> My question is the following: trying to run lamp on ubuntu, and was trying to test apache2. If I type in my browser the "localhost" I get the right result, but I'm searching for my public IP address, and when I type it in the browser it gives me a pop-up asking for username/password and also mentioning the model name of my router. What's going on?
<lucifer_> I wanted to download a live usb creater for unbuntu and end up downloading something from internet. since i have installed it i can find it in search reuslts but not in apps directory. I am trying to open it, it asks for su password. When i enter password it just vanish. in my sear results it is names as "liveUSB install" I want to remove it but do not know how to remove it
<leftyfb> tomreyn: bwailer was not. Unfortunately, they seem to have left and will continue to be open for exploitation.
<ravercult> Can someone help me?
<abdulhakeem> So I installed the ubuntu-desktop package on my ubuntu server in order to have a GUI, but then changed my mind and wanted to go back to terminal only. So I removed that package and got the server back to terminal only, except that now it goes into standby mode after like 30 mins of inactivity, which I don't want. How do I disable that?
<OerHeks> ravercult, likely you found the ip of your router
<rypervenche> ravercult: Your router is running something on that port. Also, port 80 is going to be blocked on your home network if you're trying to get to it from outside your network. I'd recommend using a non-standard port.
<leftyfb> ravercult: you will not be able to access your public ip from your local network
<OerHeks> www.whatismyip.com
<rypervenche> ravercult: You'll also need to be sure that you set a port forwarding for whatever port you choose to work.
<zeropoint> icanhazip.com returns only text.
<ravercult> OerHeks are you dutch? :D
<zeropoint> Not saying wimi.com is BAD.
<leftyfb> ravercult: You'll need to test your port forwarding from a cellphone or tethered machine or a friend over the internet
<ravercult> How do I do that?
<leftyfb> ravercult: lets make this easier, if you're talking about the ip address you're on IRC with right now, there's no port 80 (http) listening on your public ip address
<leftyfb> ravercult: That said, a lot of ISP's will not allow you to run a web server on residential internet services like your home
<ravercult> leftyfb: Is there anything that can be done about that?
<ravercult> I'm totally new to this
<leftyfb> ravercult: why do you need to run a web server from your home ip out to the internet?
<maxLeet`> anyone there to help me out a bit.
<Ben64> ravercult: get a cheap vps to play with instead of potentially getting your computer more vulnerable
<leftyfb> maxLeet`: disable ipv6
<maxLeet`> leftfb: is that the only way?
<tonyt> if you want to run a webserver on your home ISP service, spend a few extra bucks on a decent vpn. that will hide what ever you are doing from your home isp
<leftyfb> maxLeet`: probably not. But it's the easiest,
<Ben64> maxLeet`: can you explain what the issue is
<Ben64> disabling ipv6 isn't a solution
<ravercult> Oka
<leftyfb> Ben64: of course it is. They never said they want to use ipv6 at all
<zeropoint> Disabling IPv6 is not a solution.
<zeropoint> Correcting your network configuration generally is.
<Ben64> bingo
<ravercult> So essentially what I do is stop fooling around and find a good host
<ravercult> I was so excited that I could run my website from home :( lol
<zeropoint> I say "generally" because the other option is "realize that IPv6 wasn't your issue to begin with."
<zeropoint> A or B.
<maxLeet`> Ben64: i upgraded 18.04 a couple of days ago and i cant get ipv4 to come up.. i tried configuring it manually but still nothing.
<leftyfb> maxLeet`: are you sure you're not confusing the lack of ipv4 with the lack of network connectivity at all?
<maxLeet`> Ben64: this is affecting some of my other programs because they are still using ipv4.
<Ben64> maxLeet`: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig
<maxLeet`> leftyfb: lack of network connectivity?
<Ben64> maxLeet`: also, do you know the details of your home network, like network range, gateway address, etc
<maxLeet`> Ben64: Command not found
<ioria> net-ttols
<ioria> net-tools; but ip a is good
<Ben64> oh
<leftyfb> Ben64: Ubuntu 18.04 does not include ifupdown
<ioria> maxLeet`, paste  'ip a'
<zeropoint> net-tools has been deprecated for ages.
<ioria> but still there
<Ben64> old habits
<ioria> !info net-tools
<maxLeet`> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60+git20161116.90da8a0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 180 kB, installed size 728 kB
<maxLeet`>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<maxLeet`>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<maxLeet`>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<Ben64> please not here
<Ben64> use a pastebin
<maxLeet`>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<maxLeet`>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<maxLeet`> 2: eno1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UP group default qlen 1000
<zeropoint> ioria: Just because it's still there doesn't mean you shouldn't encourage people to move to the current tools.
<zeropoint> Doh.
<ioria> zeropoint, i did not
<leftyfb> I prefer ifconfig to ip a. It's much easier to read
<zeropoint> Fine, but it's not installed by default for a reason. Please remember that.
<ioria> sure
<Ben64> yeah ip needs some formatting
<tomreyn> !paste | maxLeet` you may talk again now, but read this
<ubottu> maxLeet` you may talk again now, but read this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maxLeet`> so 'nc termin.com' command not returning links over to me.
<ioria> nc termbin.com 9999
<xamithan> probably because you typed the address wrong
<maxLeet`> ioria: tried. nothing returned.
<ioria> maxLeet`, ip a | nc termbin.com 9999    ; no url ?
<maxLeet`> ioria; nope
<ioria> maxLeet`, ll /bin/nc
<maxLeet`> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jul 25  2018 /bin/nc -> /etc/alternatives/nc*
<tomreyn> standard
<ioria> maxLeet`,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<maxLeet`> ping -6 termbin.com doesnt work but ping -6 www.termbin.com works
<leftyfb> ioria: I think pastebinit comes preinstalled on ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> leftyfb, idt so
<ioria> leftyfb, http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.2/ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.manifest
<anton_> hello everyone
<tomreyn> hi anton_
<maxLeet`> had to manually create this one via browser: https://pastebin.com/5uCduVCa
<maxLeet`> ip a: https://pastebin.com/F5iQsNYZ
<ioria> maxLeet`, ok, and what's the problem ?
<tomreyn> oops, neither termbin.com nor paste.ubuntu.com has an AAAA record.
<afx_> Hello everyone ! I have installed atom.io through snap and now I am getting this error git-remote-keybase error: (1) keybase isn't running; try `run_keybase`, when trying to push to keybase autogit repo. Could that be cause of the snap container not giving access to this repo . Or maybe some env vars missing from a snap packaged software ?
<maxLeet`> ioria: im trying to get ipv4 to work. i tried to configure it manually but its not taking the static address and configs ive setup.
<afx_> keybase is definetely running and run_keybase does not make a difference
<Guest4421> hello
<Ben64> maxLeet`: also, do you know the details of your home network, like network range, gateway address, etc
<ioria> maxLeet`, ^ that
<maxLeet`> Ben64: ipv4 yes. ipv6 more or last (but this one is working)
<ioria> maxLeet`,  and what are you using ? Network-manager ? statis netplan config ?
<maxLeet`> more or less*
<Ben64> maxLeet`: ok so what are the details
<maxLeet`> ioria: i thing Network-manager is depreciated or im trying to work with netplan but the configurations ive made arent working.
<maxLeet`> Ben64: ipv4 or ipv6?
<ioria> maxLeet`,  NM it's not depreciated
<maxLeet`> Ben64: ill paste my configs
<dannyjazz_> ubuntu 18.4 I cannot access utilities
<ioria> maxLeet`,  better to paste /etc/netplan/*.yaml
<maxLeet`> ok
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: what are you trying to do, how do you know it's failing, which error messages are reported?
<dannyjazz_> trying to set a bluetooth device nothing happens
<dannyjazz_> I click in the top right corner, I see the untilities icon, when I click on it nothing happens
<maxLeet`> ioria: https://pastebin.com/gXLf6h82 ... above command wasn't spaced out well.
<azrael_> anyone else have an issue with NV Drivers 4.10 on 18.10 where X will only start after you flick between tty1 to tty2 and back a few times before it starts ?
<ioria> maxLeet`, what is ? a server edition ?
<maxLeet`> ioria: yes
<ioria> maxLeet`, backup 50-cloud-init.yaml
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: can you run this in a terminal - be sure to copy it exactly as given:    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds; cat/proc/version /proc/cmdline; hcitool dev;)
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: if it works properly, it will return a web address, please paste (only) this address here.
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: sorry, i notice i had a typo in there, try this instead:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline; hcitool dev 2>&1 )
<dannyjazz_> https://termbin.com/kbtg
<lawltoad> hi, I just set up a frsh install of ubuntu 18.04 on a laptop with an nvidia card.
<lawltoad> when i go into nvidia setting or propritary drivers it all shows nvidia is being used, but glxinfo | grep renderer gives me MESA DRI
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: okay, so your ubuntu 18.04 LTS system seems to be up to date, and it did detect a bluetooth device. are you using the default Gnome-Shell based desktop?
<dannyjazz_> yes
<dannyjazz_> gnome
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: so when you click on this menu with the network / sound /power icons top right, does it show a bluetooth icon in the menu that opens?
<nnrd> Is it standard to have a Windows Network in "Other Locations? I have no windows network in my home.
<tomreyn> nnrd: i think it's by default in case you do have such a network and would like to search for available resources in it.
<dannyjazz_> yes it shows icon and I guess it helped me find out how it works
<CarlFK> anyone know of a  #openoffice chan to ask about spread sheet formulas?  like can I reference a sheet by position and not name?
<JimBuntu>  try this /msg alis list openoffice
<tomreyn> dannyjazz_: alright, if you have more questions about this, just ask.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: also please note we only support libreoffice here, which is what ubuntu ships with.
<nnrd> tomreyn thank you very much!
<CarlFK> tomreyn: #libreoffice is a thing, thanks
<tomreyn> lawltoad: did you reboot (or restart X) since enabling the proprietary drivers?
<lawltoad> Yea, like twice
<tomreyn> nnrd: you're welcome. by the way i also run 18.04.2 and don't have a service supporting these protocols installed and it still shows up for me in nauilus, so this is probably just to be ignored.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: you're welcome.
<tomreyn> lawltoad: okay, thern it sounds more complicated, and i'll not try to help.
<lawltoad> tomreyn, it's a laptop soI don't know the current state of the whole optimus/bumblebe stuff
<lawltoad> haha
<lawltoad> Q_Q
<tomreyn> yeah, sorry, i dont like nvidia, to me you bought the wrong hardware.
<tomreyn> maybe somenoe else will help
<lawltoad> It used to be the better choice, haha. These things sift back and forth every two years -_-
<maxLeet`> ioria: im i suppose to do anything after ive backed up the *.yaml configs?
<qwebirc77950> Hello! I have a problem, my only way to install Ubuntu is a 1GB USB. As recent versions are larger than 1GB, I tried to download v12.04.5 and then upgrade, but it does not seems to works and crash everytime. Is trying to download an older version a bad idea?
<lawltoad> tomreyn, weird prime-select  query also returns nvidia ... but just nto glxgears
<tomreyn> qwebirc77950: trying to install any unsupported version is a bad idea
<tomreyn> qwebirc77950: at least when this system has or will have any network connection
<qwebirc77950> Well yes, but I don't really have any choice because I can't go higher than 1GB :/
<tomreyn> qwebirc77950: which kind of network connections does this system have? ethernet? wireless? both?
<qwebirc77950> Wireless
<tomreyn> qwebirc77950: so you couldn't attach it to a wired network even when you wanted?
<qwebirc77950> I can't right now, no
<tomreyn> qwebirc77950: the reason i'm asking is because with 1 GB storage on the usb stick, you you still install ubuntu server, then install the desktpo from there. but this would require a network connection. and i'm not sure whether the server supports wireless network connections out of the box.
<tomreyn> i'm trying to determine this now.
<qwebirc77950> So I should try to download Ubuntu Server to then download the desktop? (If wireless works, of course)
<tomreyn> qwebirc77950: it's something you can give a try, yes
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tomreyn> leftyfb: so the mini.iso does support wireless?
<qwebirc77950> I will try this, thanks
<leftyfb> that I'm not sure to be honest
<leftyfb> worth a shot
<leftyfb> it's a 70M iso, it'll take a few minutes to test
<tomreyn> i'd rather expect the server to, just for the larger image size. but not sure either
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: any way to could plug in ethernet?
<tomreyn> i asked this before
<qwebirc77950> Nope, sorry :/
<Ben64> get a bigger usb
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: got another pc/laptop/pi that can connect via wifi and share ethernet?
<tomreyn> wpasupplicant is not installed by server
<qwebirc77950> Nope, I can't have ethernet at all now
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: do you have another computer with wireless and an ethernet port and a cable?
<tomreyn> i meant to say: wpasupplicant is not installed by the alternative server installer (d-i)
<qwebirc77950> I have a PC with wireless connection but not a cable
<pi0> i downloaded youtube videos how do i get a preview icon to show instead of a generic video icon
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: what about a local convenience store? They usually have flash storage for pretty cheap
<qwebirc77950> When launching with mini.iso, it says "Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi - Not Found"
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: how did you put the mini iso onto your flash drive?
<qwebirc77950> Hmm yeah, it would be better without it but if there's no solution I'll do this
<leftyfb> pi0: That is not a feature of nautilus
<qwebirc77950> I used Rufus
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: on Windows or ubuntu?
<qwebirc77950> Windows
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: try etcher.io
<qwebirc77950> I will try, thanks
<qwebirc77950> https://www.techspot.com/downloads/6931-etcher.html Is this the right software?
<leftyfb> qwebirc77950: http://etcher.io
<pi0> nautilus?
<qwebirc77950> Oh. Yeah lmao. Thanks
<leftyfb> pi0: the default file manager in ubuntu
<pi0> do you know what the feature is called so i can enable
<leftyfb> pi0: again, that is not a feature that exists in nautilus, AFAIK
<OerHeks> pi0, there is no howto to see a preview else than a tumbnail picture
<leftyfb> pi0: you could convert the videos to mp4 or something and you'll get thumbnails
<OerHeks> so that youtube may be old or not suitable for linux?
<pi0> do you have the how to?
<OerHeks> what howto ?
<leftyfb> oh, youtube-dl does download in mp4 now
<leftyfb> it should work
<pi0> i used that
<OerHeks> if nautilus browses over network to a nas/server, you don't want those icons, they slow down transfer dramaticly
<leftyfb> pi0: open nautilus and click the 4 little squares in the top right
<leftyfb> pi0: hit CTRL+ to make them bigger
<mint__> Linux Mint apps With Ubuntu Packages
<leftyfb> !mint | mint__
<ubottu> mint__: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<pi0> i can see the generic icons
<leftyfb> pi0: mind you, I'm not sure if this works with whatever filemanager Ubuntu Mate uses (assuming you're running Ubuntu mate on that raspberry pi of yours )
<mint__> ls /
<pi0> :) let me check
<leftyfb> mint__: we do not support Mint here. Please go to #linuxmint-help
<pi0> ah dconf hack
<dyc3_> I'm trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.2, but when I run `do-release-upgrade` I get `Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.` When I run `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` it says that `i3` and `i3-wm` are held back. I remember holding them back because I installed i3-gaps from source, so how do I do the release upgrade anyway?
<leftyfb> dyc3_: you'll probably need to remove i3* in order to upgrade
<OerHeks> dyc3_, they point to: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> that might give some updates about upgrading too
<ubuntu> ls /
<leftyfb> ubuntu: what can we help you with?
<leftyfb> dyc3_: apt-cache policy i3
<leftyfb> dyc3_: what's the output of that? (please use pastebin)
<pi0> nice thank leftyfb
<Guest84350> initrd.img.old and vmlinuz.old
<pi0> i took the risk of removing windows 10 from my surface pro 6
<pi0> and jumped right in
<leftyfb> Guest84350: what can we help you with?
<qwebirc77950> It doesn't seems to work with Etcher, but I think I will do what you suggested first and will just buy another one, it will make everything much easier
<blackflow> ask and run!
<pi0> but scaling isnt working right
<qwebirc77950> Thanks a lot for your help, have a good day/night!
<pi0> i cant get percentage scaling to work
<pi0> on ubuntu 18.10
<pi0> 3.30 gnome
<leftyfb> pi0: just to be clear, this is on a Microsoft Surface Pro table correct?
<leftyfb> tablet*
<FurretUber> After systemd updated, the following messages appeared on dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nxTMfSfms8/ Xubuntu 18.04, kernel version 4.18.0-15. Are they relevant?
<pi0> yes
<dyc3_> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/n9Jct3nf
<leftyfb> dyc3_: that was not installed from the official ubuntu repos. You'll need to remove it and any other packages from that repo
<Room-Elder> ALL rise
<Room-Elder> you may be seated
<leftyfb> Room-Elder: This is a support channel. Can we help you with something?
<Room-Elder> got it
<pi0> leftyfb: is there a setting i over looked
<pi0> regarding not being able to scale in percentage
<leftyfb> pi0: maybe check video drivers?
<pi0> hmm how do i check video drivers if working correctly
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<dyc3_> leftyfb: I've uninstalled the i3 and i3-wm packages but I'm still getting the same message from `do-release-upgrade`
<leftyfb> dyc3_: apt-cache policy i3 i3-wm | nc termbin.com 9999
<pi0> thank you let me try
<dyc3_> leftyfb: https://termbin.com/jjd6
<leftyfb> dyc3_: pastebin/termbin the output of: sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo do-release-upgrade
<pi0> driver not found
<dyc3_> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/eLH3zKAd
<OerHeks> pi0, maybe there is no driver, or you did not install one? and what is the first part, graphics card detail?
<pi0> nothing showed
<leftyfb> dyc3_: you're going to need to ppa-purge all of those PPA's and oher repos you have
<dyc3_> leftyfb: ah ok, ill clean those up and try again
<kreyren> How do i switch ubuntu on rolling (like debian) ? Using `sid` in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<OerHeks> kreyren, not.
<kreyren> what
<leftyfb> kreyren: you don't. You upgrade when the latest is released
<kreyren> it's debian based it should be possible switching on sid afaik
<tomreyn> dyc3_: in case this is of use to you: before a release upgrade, i usually disable all PPAs myself first of all, then use https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages to detect packages i had installed form these PPAs, and either purge them (if not in ubuntu at all) or downgrade them to their ubuntu release version (if they are newer than what is available in ubuntu).
<leftyfb> kreyren: if you want Debian's release cycle, you use debian
<OerHeks> kreyren, no
<kreyren> i want ubuntu on sid
<OerHeks> i want the moon
<kreyren> you have one already
<zeropoint> kreyren: sid isnt a rolling release. Your premise is flawed.
<kreyren> zeropoint: what is rolling release on debian then?
<kreyren> buster?
<zeropoint> Nonexistent.
<tomreyn> dyc3_: then i do the release upgrade and once that is done, i check those PPAs i had on whether they still provide a newer / more suitable version than the new ubuntu release provides, and if that is the case,  re-enable them.
<OerHeks> never knew debian has a rolling thingy
<zeropoint> OerHeks: It doesn't.
<kreyren> or it's unstable i think
<kreyren> or like how do i get more recent versions?
<kreyren> above cosmic
<zeropoint> sid is the name for unstable.
<kreyren> so using sid should be sufficient?
<dyc3_> tomreyn: ah ok. I'll give it a shot
<OerHeks> Kryptron_, the development version 19.04 ? i would not suggest that, unless you know what you are doing
<zeropoint> kreyren: Its not designed for use. What are you actually after?
<tomreyn> !latest | kreyren
<ubottu> kreyren: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kreyren> zeropoint: Expected secure system with 150 debian updates that ware released yesterday afaik
<blackflow> pretty sure debian sid is rolling release. there are no release branches/tags/points/dates for it. packages get updated continuously.
<kreyren> that is close to secure to my gentoo running CLIP OS, MUSQQ and PaX kernel patches
<leftyfb> kreyren: then run something else.
<zeropoint> blackflow: Its for testing and development. Its not a release.
<blackflow> zeropoint: the release model is "rolling release" tho
<kreyren> leftyfb: need backup OS to work on LFS and i want to go with ubuntu
<Some_Person> Regardless, the idea of actually running sid... well, the term "here be dragons" comes to mind
<VuurDraak> my internet decided to kill it self sorry everybody
<zeropoint> sid is not a release, in Debian'sbown description.
<leftyfb> kreyren: you will not get rolling releases with ubuntu. Period.
<kreyren> leftyfb: sid is sufficient
<leftyfb> kreyren: then run debian
<OerHeks> or go back to gentoo?
<kreyren> is apt able to compile? based on deb-src http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-backports main restricted universe multiverse ?
<zeropoint> sid is for testing and development. It WILL break.
<kreyren> breakage is expected and welcomed
<blackflow> ubuntu LTS will break too
<blackflow> like it did a few days ago when servers couldn't reboot due to a frakup in the kernel
<kreyren> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<blackflow> don't be so absolutist. software gets bugs.
<zeropoint> blackflow: You arent being helpful.
<leftyfb> kreyren: you can download source packages and compile them, yes
<VuurDraak> what to do when ur gui is no longer working, and the last install program 'gpm' or somothing like that (mouse in cli) made it so that when you try to login to a tty you cant enter a password anymore on login cause somehow automatics enters are given and you cant type a password anymore :')
<kreyren> zeropoint: he is, i have no problem with less stable system since i can make it stable
<blackflow> sure I am. if kreyren wants to run debian sid, by all means, do so. nothing bad or wrong with it.
<pi0> hmm
<kreyren> leftyfb: more info?
<pi0> shoot i dont know how to check my video drivers
<blackflow> be aware that such software is _less_ tested, and that's all
<zeropoint> kreyren: You cant even make sense, let alone stability.
<kreyren> zeropoint: it makes sence to me?
<leftyfb> kreyren: use apt source
<Platonides> VuurDraak: boot from a different partition / live media
<zeropoint> kreyren: Hardly a useful metric.
<kreyren> leftyfb: Any benefit in compiling excluding security? is there any way to optimize it ?
 * zeropoint moves on.
<nshire> is it normal to get like 200kbps downloads from Launchpad? are those separate servers from the ones used the main ubuntu repository?
<kreyren> 0,01% optimization counts
<VuurDraak> Platonides, how to kill the program delete its executable i guess mmm
<leftyfb> kreyren: it is not suggested to compile your own packages. Go for Gentoo or LFS if you want something like that
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: try recovery mode
<blackflow> kreyren: I wouldn't bother except to enable/disable a compile time config feature I nee
<kreyren> leftyfb: i have gentoo and working on LFS i need backup OS -> i want ubuntu for that
<blackflow> *need
<tomreyn> !recover | VuurDraak
<ubottu> VuurDraak: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tomreyn> !recovery | VuurDraak
<ubottu> VuurDraak: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Platonides> if that will be a backup OS, wouldn't a stable one make more sense?
<kreyren> blackflow: elaborate? any benefit in it? (excluding time needed to compile)
<leftyfb> kreyren: Then you should know how to compile packages and read documentation
<blackflow> kreyren: not much, that's the point
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: ignore what ubottu told you *first*
<VuurDraak> Platonides, i was logged in with a live usb boot stick, didnt think about searching for the offending program and simply deleting it, i forgot the exact program name, as somebody asked me to install it from this chat :D
<kreyren> blackflow: 'much' ?
<blackflow> kreyren: plus, unlike gentoo, you'll have hard time tracking upgrades.
<blackflow> kreyren: well even gentoo admits that these days reocmpiling "for teh speeds" is no longer a thing.
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, recovery mode doesnt work, as i get the same problem
<dyc3_> leftyfb: Ok, do-release-upgrade is giving me a new error: "Your python3 install is corrupted. Please fix the '/usr/bin/python3' "
<kreyren> i know, but 'not much' ? as i said 0,001% optimization counts
<pi0> do you guys use atom?
<leftyfb> kreyren: bottom line, what you're asking is beyond the scope of this channel.
<blackflow> building from source is  useful when you need to enable or disable a compile-time option which isn't available otherwise. but for speed? nah
<leftyfb> pi0: Not a support question
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, as my first problem was a black screen in the gui
<kreyren> leftyfb: noted
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, but now i can not loggin in the cli even :')
<leftyfb> dyc3_: apt-cache policy python3
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: well recovery mode doesn't enter the gui
<kreyren> blackflow: thanks
<pi0> i was going to use that to modify my settings file
<pi0> with syntax highlighting
<pi0> i cant make sense of these files all the same color
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: you could also do init=/bin/bash
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, cant enter a password anymore when i login, so i cant get in the cli also now
<dyc3_> leftyfb: https://termbin.com/f8rt
<VuurDraak> i need to kill the offending program from a live usb boot
<leftyfb> dyc3_: maybe try: sudo apt install --reinstall python3
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: init=/bin/bash should still work.
<kreyren> there is no sid-security on ubuntu?
<leftyfb> kreyren: sid is debian. Please stop referring to it
<dyc3_> leftyfb: do-release-upgrade gives the same result
<kreyren> leftyfb: there seems to be packages in ubuntu sid
<horus125> hey can i safely remove /boot/boot-repair
<leftyfb> kreyren: there is no "ubuntu sid"
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, i get a login screen in bash, but after i enter my username, i can not enter a password , cause automatic ,enters. are given since the <mouse in cli> program was insatlled at the password prompt, making sure i can not enter a proper password
<kreyren> ah i see
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: you don't have a login screen with init=/bin/bahs, you just get the sehll
<tomreyn> * init=/bin/bash
<kreyren> so i can use cosmic for packages and debian source of sid for security and gentoo for ck-kernel
<leftyfb> dyc3_: ls -l /usr/bin/python3
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, and how or when should i invoke that ?
<leftyfb> kreyren: no. please stop
<VuurDraak> from grub ?
<kreyren> leftyfb: why?
<leftyfb> kreyren: go troll elsewhere
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: yes, it's an option you add to the 'linux' line
<kreyren> i'm not trolling i'm solving an issue
<dyc3_> leftyfb: https://termbin.com/anh2
<leftyfb> kreyren: your "issue" is off topic here. good luck
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: but if oyu're already booted into the chroot form a live cd this is probably not worth it now
<blackflow> kreyren: you can't mix them like that. either use ubuntu, debian or gentoo.
<hggdh> kreyren: if you are working with an issue in Ubuntu, then no problem. But please stop asking to mix different distributions
<leftyfb> dyc3_: ls -l /usr/bin/python3.5
<VuurDraak> im in windows atm watching a movie, as i could not do anything anymore with my internet down before :D
<kreyren> blackflow: why not? Debian security should be compatible and i can compile gentoo kernel with ubuntu's sauce to make it work on ubuntu
<dyc3_> leftyfb: https://termbin.com/m7pd
<blackflow> kreyren: for the same reason you can't take a .deb file and install it on windows
<VuurDraak> i came back in to wanr or explain why i didnt react anymore
<hggdh> kreyren: please. Ubuntu is *based* in Debian, but it is not Debian.
<leftyfb> kreyren: it's not. What you're asking/looking to do is unsupported and beyond the scope of this channel
<kreyren> blackflow: windows != linux.. + you can using WSl
<blackflow> kreyren: but it's the same PC so why can't you.   really, stop. you can't do it, period. try it and see for yourself.
<kreyren> i'm asking why can't i use debian security packages on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> just ignore it .. and move on to support :-D
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: i see. well i can't choose between videos and fixing ubuntu for you.
<leftyfb> kreyren: It's not supported here.
<kreyren> or is cosmic updated with recent release of debian security?
<blackflow> kreyren: because they're compiled for different dependencies and versions
<kreyren> blackflow: i see, ty helpful
<kreyren> blackflow: if i satisfy those dependencies will it work?
<leftyfb> :/
<blackflow> in theory yes, but when you satisfy them, you'd essentially turn your ubuntu into debian.
<hggdh> kreyren: last time. Not on-topic
<kreyren> blackflow: ty
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, i have been trying to fix this for 15+ hpurs
<kreyren> hggdh: sry i really needed an answer on that since it's on topic for my usage of ubuntu
<VuurDraak> tomreyn, when the internet then also went down due to my isp f'ing around , i decided it was time to watch a movie sorry :)
<leftyfb> kreyren: Using debian packages in ubuntu is not supported and is offtopic here. Good luck
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: oh, that's really long. well, i can guide you for a bit if you want to.
<hggdh> kreyren: as long as you stay with Ubuntu and Ubuntu *only*, no problem.
<VuurDraak> thanks for trying to help though, i copied the init thingy, i will try again tomorow if i can fix this
<tomreyn> VuurDraak: good plan.
<tomreyn> + good luck
<kreyren> hggdh: since debian is compatible with lots of functions in ubuntu i don't know why it's not on-topic assuming that i have experience with LFS to make gentoo kernel work on ubuntu which is what i want to do..
<VuurDraak> you too thanks :)
<kreyren> + i cant really ask elsewhere
<hggdh> OK. I tried.
<VuurDraak> have a good day all o/
<leftyfb> kreyren: you're already in ##linu
<leftyfb> ##linux *
<leftyfb> saw that coming
<pi0> is there a process explorer for linux
<pi0> gui based like windows
<dyc3_> leftyfb: in case you missed it: https://termbin.com/m7pd
<leftyfb> pi0: there are several
<pi0> with graphs in all
<Platonides> pi0: you can use eg. gnome-system-monitor
<leftyfb> dyc3_: I'm not sure what's wrong with your install. You're probably better off just installing 18.04 from scratch and restoring from backup.
<OerHeks> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-3 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 219 kB
<dyc3_> leftyfb: hmm ok. Thanks for your help
<leftyfb> OerHeks: while htop is nice, it's not exactly "gui based like Windows"
<hggdh> !info glances
<ubottu> glances (source: glances): Curses-based monitoring tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.11.1-3 (bionic), package size 505 kB, installed size 3033 kB
<hggdh> leftyfb: well, yes, not really graphical, either of them
<OerHeks> oops, it must be gui based?
<leftyfb> don't get me wrong, I'll take htop over anything else any day
<pi0> how did you find out about all these gnome features
<pi0> is there an actual gnome book?
<tomreyn> pi0: neither htop nor glances are gnome related really.
<Platonides> if glances is a cli tool, how is it that it depends on angular and javascript-common?
<tomreyn> pi0: if you're wondering how to find software packages for a specific purpose, you could use "apt search 'something_you_are_looking_for'"
<OerHeks> instal synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<tomreyn> Platonides: not directly, maybe indirectly? https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/glances
<pi0> thank you gotta reboot updates
<pi0> one sec
<tomreyn> Platonides: not indirectly either, not on ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS anyways
<Platonides> hmm, let me see, I was checking on a debian machine
<Platonides> seems a weird debian thing
<tomreyn> someoner did
<tomreyn> nice, they have a frankendebian factoid :)
<tomreyn> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<fkl> What gui app will allow me to edit a pdf file?
<fkl> I just need to delete several pages within that docment.
<Platonides> it's not a gui app, but stapler will do it easily
<cim209> fkl: try www.photopea.com
<OerHeks> fkl, libre office could do that, annotate
<OerHeks> and edit/delete pages
<OerHeks> * unless that pdf is protected, i guess
<palomar> ubuntu is a great opsys - thank you all!!
<dyc3_> where can I find the repo for `do-release-upgrade`? Is it the `ubuntu-release-upgrader` package?
<dyc3_> nvm, i found it
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core update-manager # according to the manual
<dyc3_> leftyfb: I fixed it, /usr/bin/python must be symlinked to /usr/bin/python2
<thaurwylth> How about this? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/02/04/%23xubuntu.html#t22:30
<OerHeks> old 32b VIA (former Cyrix) models?
<OerHeks> if you want to find out, just run xubuntu in live mode?
<thaurwylth> Well, I do have a VIA Centaur M7, I think. But I guess that's not the point. The point was more that whether the processor does need to support certain protocols (flags in the /proc/cpuinfo, if you will) to run current versions of Ubuntu, or Xubuntu. I'm pretty sure that running it on a live format is going to be painfully slow, so I'll try to avoid it as long as possible, hehehe.
<OerHeks> it will give an indication.. slow or not
<thaurwylth> Okeys...
<thaurwylth> Anyways, I noticed that my i7-4600U has about five times more flags than the old 32b Centaur, so I just started to think that maybe some of those flags would represent crucial new technologies for compatibility.
<FurretUber> After systemd updated, the following messages appeared on dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nxTMfSfms8/ Xubuntu 18.04, kernel version 4.18.0-15. Are they relevant?
<OerHeks> 64 bit, vt-x, and such ..
<thaurwylth> Well, I guess that's why #ubuntu is a bitt off channel for this question, but on the other hand, that's what they suggested on #xubuntu. The fact of the matter is that the VIA M7 is a 32b processor, that is not going to change. And there is still a Xubuntu version available that supports 32b.
<thaurwylth> Perhaps I won't ask about it more than that, then.
#ubuntu 2019-02-19
<tomreyn> FurretUber: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2018/01/msg00226.html seems to suggest 'no', systemd was just too verbose there. their issue 7188 has disappeared, but is referenced at https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/7319
<FurretUber> Hmm... it really does not say anything useful about what it is. And the Ubuntu kernel has CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL=y, so I wonder even if the information on the Debian mailing list is correct
<FurretUber> Thanks for sending the message, however. I searched for the warning and found no meaningful results before
 * tomreyn does not actually know
<fkl> Platonides, can do you please show me how I can delete select pages of a pdf document with stapler?  A simple example will do.  Let's say delete pages 2 and 4
<fkl> I've spent two hours trying to achieve this.  LibreOffice does not render the pages correctly
<OerHeks> fkl, that might be protection in that PDF?
<OerHeks> fkl, i can edit this pdf, delete pages, add pages.. http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/16.04/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2016.04.pdf
<OerHeks> ( libre office)
<fkl> At the moment, I have two channels (#archlinux and #ubuntu) trying to help me print select pages of http://www.utsc.utoronto.ca/~bretscher/b63/lectures/w5/mst.pdf
<fkl> LibreOffice does not render the pages correctly.
<fkl> And if you try to print under Linux (Arch or Ubuntu) the slides reduce in size by ~40-50%
<fkl> Page-selection using Adobe's (own) PDF reader is just wrong.
<fkl> How so you might ask?  B/c it goes by the pagination within the PDF document itself and not the ***actual*** pages
<laptop> hello anyone know anything about csf firewall
<OerHeks> csf is not in our repos, laptop, so that makes it harder to find support
<laptop> anything work similar to it that might be good
<OerHeks> what is wrong with standard UFW?
<OerHeks> + gufw as gui
<andrej> I have the sneaky suspicion that the ubuntu upgrade to lxd 3.0.3-1 on Jan 8th broke my ability to use profiles when launching a container from a template ... I can still launch containers w/o any profile, but adding a profile stops the creation of the volume and gives me an error message like this:
<andrej> Error: Failed container creation: Create LXC container: Initialize LXC: Mount /dev/storage/containers_humpty onto /var/lib/lxd/storage-pools/data/containers/humpty: no such file or directory
<laptop> does gufw block spambots and
<laptop> prevent spaming network
<zeropoint> A proper firewall blocks ALL traffic except what's allowed.
<thaurwylth> Hmmm, I thought that the basic functionalities of the OS kind of took care of those things these days. Is this a feeling of false security?
<laptop> check csf online
<laptop> it is not in any respository
<OerHeks> spam bots..does csf detect non humans ?
<OerHeks> i guess not
<zeropoint> laptop: That's because its an overengineered and poorly designed mess that does little of -actual- value beyond configuring iptables.
<laptop> ok
<laptop> sticking to gufw
<zeropoint> A host firewall shouldn't need a web UI.
<laptop> it is cli
<zeropoint> csf has a web interface. I'm looking at their site right now.
<ryuo> zeropoint: cups has a web interface... should that same principle apply there?
<zeropoint> ryuo: Last I checked, cups isn't a firewall.
<laptop> no it is cli
<laptop> trust me\
<laptop> I have it installed and it is cli
<zeropoint> laptop: No, I think I'll trust the people that make it, and the screenshots of the web UI that they provide.
<laptop> ok I am going to back to gufw
<sorin-mihai> csf's web interface is worth using only in a virtualmin or cpanel server. the cli is just as easy to use, though i haven't used it in 5 or more years. i don't think it changed too much over time
<CountryfiedLinux> Howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Why isn't Shotcut in the Ubuntu repository? It's the best video on Linux IMO. Sure there's the Snappy package, but snaps are slow to load the first time after a reboot. Should I just not reboot unless I absolutely have to?
<CarlFK> CountryfiedLinux: maintaining a package is work.  no one wants to do it for Shotcut
<CarlFK> and yes, Shotcut is fantastic.  I use it.
<tomreyn> there's also a flatpak, and a "portable tar"
<CountryfiedLinux> Maybe snaps will have improved performance someday.
<sorin-mihai> that's the only reason there are not enough packages.
<bpords> CountryfiedLinux: sounds like it would have better performance with a SSD
<CountryfiedLinux> I use SSDs exclusively bpords
<CountryfiedLinux> After I first used one I didn't look back.
<bpords> why is it only slow the first time after reboot then
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't know. Snaps always open slow the first time and then faster thereafter.
<CountryfiedLinux> Until I reboot again.
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll reboot and see if it's still the same.
<thaurwylth> Anyways, wouldn't that be software that would most likely be included in Ubuntu Studio?
<tomreyn> there are unsupported (and apparently poorly packaged) PPAs, too https://launchpad.net/~haraldhv/+archive/ubuntu/shotcut https://launchpad.net/~gagarin/+archive/ubuntu/bionic
<tomreyn> thaurwylth: does ubuntu studio have a separate apt archive?
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: No.
<tomreyn> then i guess they won't have different software than any other ubuntu flavour
<thaurwylth> I don't know, a couple of weeks back I was told that the flavours are different systems from each other.
<tgm4883> CountryfiedLinux: the correct answer is probably, use the snap, since that is what upstream provides
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh ok thanks tomreyn. I see Bionic is the last update for the PPA.
<tgm4883> thaurwylth: They have different default packages, that is all
<CountryfiedLinux> That's what I was thinking tgm4883
<Eickmeyer> thaurwylth: All flavors must derive from the same Ubuntu repositories by default.
<Eickmeyer> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Dice> Hello. I installed postfix for ubuntu 18.04 and I lost my connection to ssh before I could set it up during the initial installation (which comes up right after I ran apt-get postfix). I can't run it again and I get this error: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" when trying to apt-get r
<Dice> emove postfix
<Dice> how do I redo the installation?
<thaurwylth> Hmmm, but didn't people at one point tell me that the DE greatly affects on what is functional on a system? At least on the graphical environment? Now I am confused.
<tomreyn> Dice: when installing software over ssh, use a terminal multiplexer which you can reconnect to after you connection fails.
<thaurwylth> And also, what use is the low latency kernel if it doesn't make the system any different from a regular kernel?
<tgm4883> thaurwylth: without knowing what you were told, it would be hard to explain why that is wrong
<tomreyn> Dice: the situation now, according to the error message you posted, is that a dpkg process is still running, possibly waiting for your input.
<tgm4883> thaurwylth: the low latency kernel is available to everyone, not just ubuntu studio users...
<bpords> Dice: maybe an apt process is still running, have to wait for it to finish, otherwise try rebooting the machine
<Eickmeyer> !lowlatency | thaurwylth
<ubottu> thaurwylth: lowlatency is a special linux kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some A/V systems.
<bpords> Dice: last resort would be to delete lock files
<tomreyn> Dice: since you cannot regain control over the input channel to this process now (maybe you could, but you chould not really try to), you will need to kill this dpkg process
<tomreyn> Dice: deleting the lock files is really the wrong approach, it'd be better to reboot then.
<OerHeks> Dice,  just be patient for a minute, updates are running in the background
<ark> what service is re-creating the man page index.db files for all the locales in /var/cache/man ? is it man-db.service?
<OerHeks> and might need a reboot, if there is a fresh kernel
<bpords> Dice: i just said that's the worst case option and said to try rebooting first
<OerHeks> sudo mandb # updates the manpages db
<bpords> * tomreyn
<tomreyn> bpords: oh i missed the suggestion to reboot, right
<bpords> ;)
<ark> i have 133M per machine in /var/cache/man.
<ark> I want to stop the man pages caches from being created. which systemctl service is responsible for creating them?
<tomreyn> bpords: i've never had to remove dpkg lock files, though, i'm pretty sure it just cleans them up itself when it notices these pid's are no longer active
<tomreyn> (but i didn't mean to criticize you there.)
<Dice> so if I wait and see if it's installing updates, how do I run the installation process again? do I have to delete it and reinstall?
<hggdh> tomreyn: rare, but it happens. I have had it a few -- like, 3, 4 -- times in all those years
<bpords> Dice: just run install command again, might not have to do anything special
<bpords> tomreyn: i don't think they're auto cleaned up if the process exits unexpectedly
<tomreyn> hggdh: maybe if the same pid was assigned to some other process this could happen.
<hggdh> tomreyn: I personally think it happened because I forced reboot while dpkg was running in the background
<tomreyn> hmm, interesting.
<hggdh> on thse few events, the lock did exist, although no dpkg was running (anymore)
<tomreyn> and just running dpkg again would not remove them?
<hggdh> no, it does not
<hggdh> it reports another dpkg is running, etc, etc
<tomreyn> yes, but just once, i think. but maybe i'm wrong there. should test. ;-)
<fleabeard> hey guys, how are you? Well I hope! Quick question if you don't mind. How can I view what DNS servers my system is using via the command line? That's it! Thanks!
<bpords> that's the very concept of the lock file though
<bpords> if it had other ways to tell whether dpkg was running it wouldn't need a lock file
<bpords> it precisely makes the lock file to know if another instance is running or not
<bpords> fleabeard: they might be stored in the /etc/resolv.conf file, depends on system though i think
<tomreyn> fleabeard: do you yuse network manager, systemd-networkd or something else?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, tbh, I'm not entirely sure, this is Ubuntu Budgie though
<tomreyn> bpords: these lock files contain PIDs, so ptocesses can check whether the PID is still active, and if not, remove the lock file.
<bpords> tomreyn: is there any evidence it actually does that though?
<bpords> i always had to manually remove the lock files
<tomreyn> fleabeard: does "networkctl status" report it?
<OerHeks> bpords, is it still locked now?
<bpords> OerHeks: im not having that problem right now i was jsut discussing it
<tomreyn> fleabeard: does "nmcli" report it?
<hggdh> fleabeard: resolvectl dns will list the DNS servers per interface
<tomreyn> bpords: so far this evidence just exists in my mind.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, nmcli output some stuffs it seems
<fleabeard> that did the trick tomreyn thanks!
<tomreyn> hggdh: i don't have "resolvectl" no 18.04
<tomreyn> *on
<hggdh> tomreyn: oh. I keep forgetting I am running disco. I think it was introduced on Cosmic
<tomreyn> is this part of systemd(-networkd) then?
<tomreyn> err systemd, not networkd
<tomreyn> oh yes it is
<hggdh> systemd-resolved I think
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=resolvectl&mode=exactfilename&suite=cosmic&arch=any
<tomreyn> systemd-resolved is part of systemd, too,, apparently
<hggdh> yes. The gift that never ends
<LuisM> hi there
<oceanquake> Hi all.  I'm running 18.04 amd64, on a relatively recent and working/clean install.  I'm experiencing hard lockups (graphics and cursor remain frozen, but up; system does not respond to anything but power-off).  They usually happen after quite a bit of use, I can't reliably provoke one.  How can I go about collecting any logs that may be useful to figure out what is causing the lockups?
<oceanquake> FWIW, these frequently seem to happen when scrolling in firefox.
<mobile_c> where do i aquire this file
<mobile_c> include/linux/compiler-gcc.h:100:1: fatal error: linux/compiler-gcc7.h: No such file or directory
<mobile_c> *for compiling android-goldfish-3.4 kernel)
<mobile_c> (*
<LuisM_> hi there
<LuisM_> i`ve finished installed ubuntu 18.04.2 in a dual boot uefi mode
<LuisM_> although, when pc restarts, i came to grub shell, not grub OS select menu
<LuisM_> it`s weird
<LuisM_> i`ve selected efi partition during installation
<LuisM_> what i have to do?
<thaurwylth> What video card / GPU do you have?
<LuisM_> efibootmgr returns: BootOrder: 0003,0000,0004,0005 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager Boot0003* ubuntu Boot0004* UEFI: KingstonDataTraveler 2.0PMAP Boot0005* UEFI: KingstonDataTraveler 2.0PMAP, Partition 2
<oceanquake> mobile_c: how does this error arise?  Are you following some default build instructions with the android kernel you mentioned?
<oceanquake> thaurwylth: Was that directed to me?
<thaurwylth> Ah, sorry, no, LuisM_.
<LuisM_> thaurwylth: AMD
<Nullsec72> Oceanquake how much ram does your system have
<LuisM_> gpu and grub?
<LuisM_> wth?
<oceanquake> Nullsec72: 32 GB
<LuisM_> it`s new pc. windows 10 + ubuntu
<LuisM_> it`s my third try to fix that sh**
<LuisM_> reinstalling os
<Nullsec72> Oceanquake, have you tried disabling hardware acceleration in firefox?
<oceanquake> Nullsec72: no, but should that be able to cause a hard lock?  Gfx is AMD.
<LuisM_> thaurwylth: ?
<thaurwylth> Someone else might want to help us here, but isn't there a bunch of safety modes such as nomodeset that could be tried here? Or would that kind of troubleshooting be meaningless if there is a problem of starting up GRUB properly in the first place?
<thaurwylth> (That was directed to the people at large.)
<thaurwylth> LuisM_, another thing, do you know for sure that GRUB properly found all the bootable operating systems on your computer?
<LuisM_> i didn`t check grub
<LuisM_> installer did it for me
<LuisM_> =/
<LuisM_> thaurwylth: should i install grub in a uefi partition or in device?
<LuisM_> during disk management at installation window
<LuisM_> in old bios/mbr, i always installed grub in device, not in partition
<zeropoint> For UEFI, grub-install will just do its thing, regardless of which device you tell it to.
<LuisM_> what does make sense
<thaurwylth> I'm afraid I have old information for that so I'm afraid to say. Someone else would give a better answer.
<zeropoint> You could even run 'grub-install dummy' and it would work.
<thaurwylth> Zeropoint, anyways, would it be of any use to try to boot the system with a live stick / DVD and try to see there that the GRUB was properly installed?
<LuisM_> i`m in live ubuntu stick
<LuisM_> https://linoxide.com/distros/install-ubuntu-18-04-dual-boot-windows-10/
<LuisM_> sorry
<LuisM_> https://www.pcsuggest.com/dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-uefi/
<thaurwylth> Did you try out update-grub in the live environment already?
<Dice> I'm having a problem where the cause is that a certain user doesn't have permission on a folder. the solution is supposed to be to do this command: "sudo chown -R myusername:myusername /var/www/html/myusername"
<Dice> This doesn't change anything though
<Dice> what else should I look for when it comes to permission?
<thaurwylth> How about chmod?
<Dice> also tried that, should be good
<Dice> it's an imap error so could possibly also be a port error or something
<Dice> gonna check the ports when I can
<LuisM_> lets try
<ironpill_> Hi all, when using htop I am see that /sbin/init is using around 40%-60% cpu. I am access the ubuntu box via ssh. Any advice?
<xamithan> Yes,  stop looking at htop
<xamithan> kidding,  you could probably strace the pid that is high usage to see what it is doing,  could be anything
<ironpill_> xamithan: hey! ok cool. I'll try strace
<tomreyn> ironpill_: check dmesg first
<lawltoad> Hi, new install of bionic on a laptop. prime-select query shows nvidia and the proprietary drivers are selected but glxinfo is still showing SGI mesa as it's renderer
<natehannon> hey
<ziggyfish> hey
<mobile_c> oceanquake: im just using the default configuration
<pi0> adb devices
<pi0> no permissions (user in plugdev group; are your udev rules wrong?)
<pi0> do i need to add it to a group?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> is there a way that i can have terminal output swap text color for each new line eg white then yellow then white etc
<OerHeks> MrCrackPotBuilde, maybe there is a gnome terminal plugin, i cannot find such
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i might be looking in the wrong areas
<guiverc> MrCrackPotBuilde, `lolcat` works on consoles too, so possible yes, don't know if someone has written it - but if not I'd look at lolcat & fork from that
<addajones> yo
<administrator> yes
<Guest7606> hi guys
<guiverc> Hi Guest7606, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (and be patient waiting for a response, people will respond if & when they can)
<mehdioraki> hi guys i want a good vpn for android studio please help me
<tallguy> hello ubuntu folks, i have a, hopefully, simple query
<guiverc> !ask | tallguy
<ubottu> tallguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tallguy> i am running ubuntu 18.04.1 LST and have just scrounged up a bigger monitor
<tallguy> the screen is bigger than the program, will someone please help me reset the display resolution
<tallguy> ... i have not found the right path, so far
<guiverc> what is the program, and i'd have expected on reboot your system (18.04.2 is current, so dist-upgrade when you can) the GNOME gui would have just used the higher resolution
<tallguy> interesting,
<tallguy> i did reboot, but saw no positive result'
<tallguy> i am streaming video, local news
<guiverc> so the program is a browser?  some sites have fullscreen options (bottom right for utube)
<tallguy> yeah chrome browser
<tallguy> the issus is that I dunno how to access the display to change screen resolution
<guiverc> i'm not a gnome user sorry tallguy, but I'd expect 'display' at menu to show something useful.  my lxqt (lubuntu) sets resolution via "Display Settings" which can be accessed with Monitor-Settings
<tallguy> ok thanks guiverc, i have been looking for that, but not founfd yet'
<guiverc> by selecting that, I can change resolution, refresh rate for each display (plus position etc), but as I'm not using gnome I can't be specific for gnome
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> `rm -rf ~/.wine;wine MyGame.exe;` This does not install wine-gecko with the first command. What do I do? 18.10 latest wine.
<Industrial> I tried wine msiexec /i wine-gecko-$VER.msi but it fails. It just does nothing and returns the shell
<Industrial> http://dl.winehq.org/wine/wine-gecko/2.47/wine_gecko-2.47-x86.msi
<talx> hello guys
<talx> I've upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I get black screen I have all the drivers
<talx> restart gdm3 didnt work
<talx> any suggestion ?
<cupcake> Anyone how to migrate the NETDOWN=NO that I usually put on /etc/default/halt  which is not present in 18.04 LTS
<ZackTech> using this guide: https://dotnet.microsoft.com/download/linux-package-manager/ubuntu18-04/sdk-current dotnet installs on my local VM but not on digital ocean any ideas?
<engrsameen> hi
<engrsameen> i have esxi
<engrsameen> i have installed ubuntu server on it
<engrsameen> i have files on esxi data store
<engrsameen> how can i mount them
<guiverc> ZackTech, are both using the same sources?  I've read some cloud companies use modified sources (that reduce their running cost, tweaked for themselves or are not complete mirrors)
<ZackTech> guiverc,don't know I though the first line in that guide would add the necessary sources?
<ZackTech> guiverc, is there any commands I can use to fix the package?
<guiverc> ZackTech, it is likely to pull in libraries from your existing sources; it was this I was thinking of.  I'd suggest `apt-cache policy` examining any packages that have errors & compare what works, & what didn't
<ZackTech> guiverc, looks like I am getting 500 for microsoft packages
<ZackTech> guiverc, is this some sort of firewall issue?
<guiverc> 500?  reminds me of a package source priority.. - but I don't know what context you're referring 500 to.
<guiverc> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man5/apt_preferences.5.html  - search 500 is what i though of
<SandraServer> hgfh
<guiverc> s/though/thought
<ZackTech> guiverc, can I upload a screen grab for you to look at anywhere?
<Industrial> `rm -rf ~/.wine;wine MyGame.exe;` This does not install wine-gecko with the first command. What do I do? 18.10 latest wine.
<Industrial> http://dl.winehq.org/wine/wine-gecko/2.47/wine_gecko-2.47-x86.msi
<Industrial> I tried wine msiexec /i wine-gecko-$VER.msi but it fails. It just does nothing and returns the shell
<guiverc> isn't it text? ZackTech (ie. pastebinit)
<ZackTech> guiverc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NDHYdnRcqr/
<guiverc> so?  as already stated - i believe it's the 500 in the prior man page I sent -- i was expecting a list of errors from the dig.oc install (not what you sent sorry)
<ZackTech> https://askubuntu.com/questions/172457/why-do-i-get-package-not-found-when-trying-to-install-jabref-with-apt-get is sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade worth a try?
<blackflow> Industrial: for starters, if you rm .wine methinks you have to reconfig it with winecfg. second, there's winetricks for all additional tools and bits
<guiverc> ZackTech, i assumed you'd already `sudo apt update`  (if you make any change to sources, you of course should)  - yes (i also assumed you'd dist-upgraded too)
<Industrial> blackflow: that doesn't include wine-gecko and I read everywhere on the net that it should auto install with the initiation of ~/.wine
<Industrial> However if that doesn't then you can download the MSI
<Industrial> `RoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot`
<Industrial> Is the error I get from
<Industrial> wine msiexec /i wine_gecko-2.47-x86.msi
<Industrial> I even tried removing all of wine from the system and re-installing it
<Vuurdraak_> yeeh i finaly managed to repair ubuntu :) , question during attempts to fix stuff i have installed systemd on ubuntu 14.04 lts , i was told yesterday that ubuntu 14.04 does not use systemd but uses upstart, is it safe to simply uninstall systemd from ubuntu 14.04 lts ?
<ZackTech> guiverc, advise from DO seems to have worked: sudo dpkg --purge packages-microsoft-prod && sudo dpkg -i packages-microsoft-prod.deb
<Vuurdraak_> or maybe the question should be: does it matter if systemd is installed on ubuntu 14.04 lts when doing an upgrade to 18.04 lts ?
<blackflow> Industrial: `winetricks gecko`
<iomari> greetings, on my kubuntu desktop, right clicking only gives my a logout option. no reboot or shutdown.
<blackflow> Industrial: btw which wine is that? older versions did not ask to auto-install gecko and .NET  iirc
<Industrial> wine 3.0.3
<Industrial> blackflow: I'm getting a winetricks help from that command along with
<Industrial> You are using a 64-bit WINEPREFIX. Note that many verbs only install 32-bit versions of packages.
<Industrial> So I guess that's the problem :-)
<blackflow> Industrial: possible. wine64 shouldn't be used yet unless you really need it. there's currently no support for both 32bit and 64bit (aka multilib) as far as I know (there are efforts for it though), so depending on which programs you'll want to run, maybe 32-bit is better
<Industrial> Ok, I'll try to remove everything and install only wine32. I have no use for 64 specifically since I just want to run an old game
<blackflow> Industrial: don't forget to re-rm ~/.wine too just in case
<Industrial> blackflow: it doesn't seem that winetricks can install gecko. At least `winetricks gecko` doesn't work. I still get the same error message from the MSI file
<blackflow> Industrial: what msi file? are you installing it manually?
<blackflow> what does winetricks say when you try to install gecko? look up its help or manpage, I may've forgotten exact component name. it should support listing available components
<Industrial> `winetricks list-all | grep gecko` returns nothing.
<aldcor> Hi! I dont have any unallocated space on hdd. I want to extend root partition with gparted. Can I take few gigs from home partition and add to root? Is it safe?
<Industrial> I'm upgrading to wine 4 from winehq through their repo
<Industrial> AH~! that was it ;) now installing mono and gecko
<Vuurdraak_> aldcor in theory it should be okay, but when something goes wrong during the partitioning all ur data is los, so back up important stuff first
<cupcake> I am repeating my question NETDOWN=NO that I usually put on /etc/default/halt  which is not present in 18.04 LTS please let me know alternative if anyone
<MrM1st> Hi. I'm wondering how I can run a specific script when I connect to a specific network.
<blackflow> !details | MrM1st
<ubottu> MrM1st: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MrM1st> OK. So it's Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. When docking my laptop at work, I'd like to run a specific script.
<Seveas> MrM1st: yes you can. You can add scripts to /etc/NetworkManager/disatcher.d/ (see DISPATCHER SCRIPTS in man NetworkManager). The script can check if it's on the right network and do its thing
<MrM1st> Seveas: Thanks. I'll look into that. Any way to make sure the script is run after I've gotten an IP via DHCP=
<MrM1st> ?
<blackflow> MrM1st: well look into that and your questions will be answered :)
<LaRose_Bleu> sup nerds
<Ben_> Yo
<Ben_> Can i get some support please?
<blackflow> !ask | Ben_
<ubottu> Ben_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
 * Vuurdraak hugs Ben
<Vuurdraak> there u go i supported u :D
<Fudgey> i missed the question
<Vuurdraak> maybe he just needed a hug ;D
<tmm88> looks like we have a lot of people here doing sysadmin
<tmm88> am i correct?
<Vuurdraak> im a linux gamer
<tmm88> ok
<Vuurdraak> im a protected species :D
<Vuurdraak> very rare :D
<blackflow> #ubuntu-offtopic for idle chatter, please :)
<tmm88> Vuurdraak: by the way, do you know if the linux graphic drivers
<Ben_> I used " sudo chmod 777 / " on my server while logged in as root and now I do not have permissions to use sudo or even access my website, please help me fix this.
<tmm88> the new ones come up for embedded chipsets
<tmm88> and by the way whch command do i have to check for seeing my graphics card?
<MrM1st> Any way to restrict the wlan when connecting to a docking station? The WiFi keeps connected although I connect the laptop to the dock
<Vuurdraak> tmm88, i use the drivers suplied by vendors not nouveau
<blackflow> Ben_: did you use -R for that chmod?
<Ben_> no blackflow
<Vuurdraak> tmm88, so no idea
<blackflow> Ben_: then running the same with 755 should help. then 777 for /tmp and 700 for /root
<blackflow> there may be more exceptions that I'm not remembering at this point
<Ben_> I cannot use sudo though blackflow
<Seveas> blackflow 700 for root would be quite bad :)
<LaRose_Bleu> upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10. is sudo do-upgrade (i forget the full command) any better /safer than making a live CD and over upgrading my install from a live environment? like an installation, but upgrade
<Vuurdraak> tmm88, try: sudo lshw -C display
<Seveas> Ben_: it does look like you did chmod -R. What does `ls -la / /usr /usr/bin/sudo` say?
<blackflow> Seveas: eh?
<blackflow> Seveas: that's default
<Seveas> blackflow: 755 is the default. With 700 nobody but root would be able to access *anything*
<blackflow> Seveas: yes.... for /root
<blackflow> that's expected and default
<Seveas> no, for /
<maverick_> hello
<blackflow> I never said 700 for /
<Seveas> blackflow: ah. *facepalm*, I completely misread :|
<blackflow> I said 700 for /root, 755 for / and 777 for /tmp
<maverick_> I just installed Linux for the first time.
<blackflow> with 755 / being _first_, then overrides
<maverick_> any pointers?
<geirha> no, /tmp needs 1777
<blackflow> Ben_: sorr but if your root does not have set password so you can "su -l"  you're dun goof'd. need a live env to reset permissions
<guiverc> Ben_, if you hadn't created another user (enabled root login for example) you may need to boot a 'live' system (eg. ubuntu install media) & make changes using that.
<blackflow> one of reasons why I'm REALLY against this stupid practice of blocking root password. It does more harm than good and is NOT any significant security improvement.
<blackflow> Ben_: oh wait... maybe you can use one of dbus/polkit based actions to elevate privilage
 * guiverc always thought everyone just enabled root login
<blackflow> guiverc: well I do. ubuntu does not by defautl and you'll frequently get "advice" here not to do that. VERY BAD ADVICE.
<Vuurdraak> way enable a root login if you can just do: sudo su ?
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: because you can't if you break sudo
<blackflow> QED
<Vuurdraak> i didnt know :')
<Seveas> blackflow: rescue shell should work
<Seveas> (from the boot menu)
<blackflow> Seveas: does that not ask for root password? :)
<Seveas> not if one isn't set, I believe
<Vuurdraak> yeh boot to root promp and give a: mount -o remount,rw /
<Seveas> but it's been years since I used it
<blackflow> Seveas: I don't remember either
<Ben_> sorry i am quite the beginner when it comes to ubuntu
<Vuurdraak> to load the file system in read write
<Ben_> but i can use most other commands as root
<Ben_> while logged in
<blackflow> Ben_: can you `su -l`  ? maybe your root has a valid password set
<Ben_> just after executing sudo chmod 700 /  it seems i no longer have perms to use sudo
<Ben_> i know my root password if thats what you mean blackflow
<Seveas> Ben_: if you sudo chmod 700 /, you can't do anything. as root, chmod it back to 755
<blackflow> Ben_: I thought you said you did "chmod 777 /"  ? so which is it?
<blackflow> Seveas: they can't if sudo refuses to run due to too open permissions on /etc/sudoers*
<Seveas> blackflow: 738.5 :D
<Seveas> blackflow: that's why I said 'as root' instead of 'with sudo'. He'll need to log in as root :)
<blackflow> right, so let's stop going in circles :)
<Seveas> on a vt
<Ben_> i sorry i am getting confused like a noob, it was 700 i am sure
<blackflow> Ben_: can you `su -l`  ?
<Ben_> yes su -1 works
<blackflow> not 1 (one) but l (lowercase L)
<SimonNL> huh
<blackflow> fix your IRC client fonts too
<Ben_> yes it seemed to work blackflow
<Ben_> su -l
<Ben_> i am using freenode right now haha
<iomari> greetings, my logot menu only shows logout and not shutdown/reboot. how can i correct this?
<blackflow> Ben_: right. now   "chmod 755 /"     then   "chmod 700 /root"    and    "chmod 777 /tmp"
<geirha> no
<Seveas> chmod 1777 /tmp
<Seveas> sticky bit matters
<blackflow> yeah ok, 1777
<geirha> check if they're actaully broken first though
<Ben_> ok i did that blackflow
<blackflow> these are default so it shouldn't matter if they are or aren't. there's no recursion here either
<blackflow> Ben_: now see in another terminal if your sudo is working
<Ben_> ok will do
<Ben_> the website is backup
<Ben_> so i assume that it is fixed
<Ben_> i will check the sudo now
<Seveas> blackflow: by the way, why chmod /root and /tmp if he only changed /? Just as a precaution?
<blackflow> Seveas: because for some reason I thought recursion was used
<Ben_> sudo: unable to stat /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<Seveas> fair enough. If it were, there'd be a *lot* more to fix though
<Ben_> this is what i get when trying to use sudo now
<blackflow> definitely
<Vuurdraak> iomari, sudo apt-get install indicator-session is being said in: https://askubuntu.com/questions/201263/shutdown-and-user-button-missing-in-panel
<iomari> Vuurdraak:  thanks
<Vuurdraak> or if its installed already: sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-session
<Seveas> I've had that once: mounted a remote box's root via sshfs as /home/$me/remote-box and then decided to chmod og-rwx -R $HOME :)
<Seveas> Ben_: ls -lad /etc /etc/sudoers
<Seveas> what does that say?
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Seveas> it's 2 lines, no need to pastebin. Not like it's very busy in here :)
<blackflow> still :)  good habits and all that
<Ben_> ls: cannot access '/etc/sudoers': No such file or directory
<blackflow> you dun goof'd more than just chmod 777 /
<Seveas> yeah, sudoers doesn't generally go missing automatically
<lesshaste> what is snap and what is it for?
<geirha> that certainly explains why sudo doesn't work
<blackflow> Ben_: just to be sure, you're running all this as root, correct?
<Ben_> yes blackflow
<blackflow> !snap | lesshaste
<Seveas> lesshaste: it's a packaging format for installing applications including all their dependencies in a separate place from OS packages.
<ubottu> lesshaste: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lesshaste> why would anyone use it instead of apt install?
<Seveas> for packages where you need different versions of libraries then what the system provides for instance, or for isolation between the app and the os
<blackflow> Ben_: when you run `dpkg -l sudo`   it ends with a line starting with "ii  sudo"   right?
<iomari> Vuurdraak:  I forgot to mention that I'm using kubuntu.
<blackflow> lesshaste: it's meant for vendors to deliver their programs packaged up with all the required dependencies without any fear of which host it'll be run on, with potential library issues
<Vuurdraak> iomari it doesnt work there ?
<blackflow> with some security as a side thought but..... just side thought.
<iomari> Vuurdraak:  ok.
<Ben_> You are correct, ii sudo.
<Seveas> Ben_: `apt-get install --reinstall sudo` should get the config file back, but you really should try to figure out why it's missing :)
<blackflow> Ben_: so why don't you come clean and say what did you do really? that chmod could not perish the sudoers file
<Vuurdraak> iomari i see an old forum threat saying there are problems when using kdm instead of gdm in kubuntu, but its an old post so not sure
<blackflow> Seveas: I think it needs confnew or confmiss -o Dpkg::Options though
<Vuurdraak> iomari, somebody mentions: Go to System Settings → Startup and Shutdown → Session Management and check the “Offer shutdown options” checkbox.
<blackflow> being that it's already installed, the packager does not know if missing configs is intended
<iomari> Vuurdraak:  Thanks. I'll check that now..............
<Ben_> "come clean" ? what is this, alcoholics anonymous? I'm telling you the truth to my knowledge, I appreciate your help so far but I would honestly just tell you if i had done something else
<lesshaste> blackflow, thanks.
<Seveas> blackflow: I thought so too, but the dpkg manpage for `confmiss` says it overrides prompts, so I'm expecting it to prompt whether the config file should be restored
<blackflow> Ben_: because knowing what actually happened would help us help you faster and on the point.  chmod itself did not remove your sudoers
<blackflow> Ben_: anyway, try the command Seveas gave you, see if that restores the sudoers file. by default your user should be in the "sudo" group unless you had a different sudoer config
<Ben_> The command returned saying it was unable to get some archives
<blackflow> Ben_: and you'll probably be surprised to hear how many users start asking about one problem only to have it revealed that they did somethign entirely different to cause their problems. see also !xy factoid)
<Ben_> Oh i bet that always happens, just believe me when I tell you, im a genuine guy with no online ego, i'm doing my best to listen to your help.
<Ben_> which i highly appreciate
<Seveas> Ben_: can you pastebin the entire output?
<Ben_> sure seveas
<Ben_> the problem seems to be with my host
<MrM1st> OK. So I'm creating this tiny script in /etc/network/if-up.d just dumping some variables to a log file. However it seems to be ran TWO times when connection the laptop to the docking station. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<Ben_> but im sure you can identify it better than me
<Ben_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dj5P5SjnKD/
<Seveas> Ben_: not necessarily, I'm thinking you're either running an unsupported ubuntu release, or simply need to run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. The output will help determine what it is.
<Seveas> ooh, entirely different. dns issues
<Seveas> pastebin the output of this please: ls -la /etc; ip a l
<Ben_> I think im running ubuntu 1804
<Ben_> sure
<Seveas> you are running ubuntu 18.04, which is very much supported still
<Ben_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ph9Q7dnw2M/
<iomari_> greetings, what is the channel for disco dingo?
<Seveas> iomari_: #ubuntu+1
<Vuurdraak> iomari, other things i have found is if it still doesnt work, making sure your user is added to the 'power' group & reseting kdm (if you use kdm):  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  , or not using kdm and using gdm instead, cant see much else also im not using kubuntu
<Vuurdraak> anyway have a nice day all catch you later o/
<Fudgey> bye
<iomari_> Seveas: I thought that was it but it's blank. AS well as the user list.
<Seveas> Ben_: that's missing the second part. But let's do a different set of commands: ip a l; ip r; resolvectl
<savic> #openstack-dns
<Ben_> The resolvectl command was not found.
<blackflow> Ben_: that's not (stock) Ubuntu? is that a hosted/modified environment or something?
<MrM1st> Anyone? How can I make wifi turn off when connecting my laptop to a docking station?
<MrM1st> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<blackflow> MrM1st: I'm not familiar with docking stations, do they change anything in the system? some device (dis)appears?
<blackflow> MrM1st: because if so, you can trigger via udev rules (or even systemd device units maybe) for something to happen when the device appears or disappears
<MrM1st> blackflow: How can I debug? I've got the laptop besides me here (another machine)
<MrM1st> blackflow: Also, shouldn't wireless by default be disabled when connecting to wired network? Instead of being connected to both?
<sco> ./ help
<blackflow> MrM1st: well, you can run `sudo dmesg | tail -n 50 | nc termbin.com 9999`    after you dock the laptop and paste here the URL you get. I'm assuming last 50 lines should suffice to see the relevant hardware/kernel messages
<sco> greetings everyone!
<Fudgey> howdy
<sco> Am trying to set up my artik 710 module so i can using arduino ide to write code to it but it has been a pain in the back. I have followed the documentation from the artik site but still yet my code compiles successfully but fails at upload. please help anyone
<blackflow> MrM1st: ah so the wired network becomes available with the dock?
<blackflow> MrM1st: I don't know myself, I don't do wireless, but google returns this  (and is about the NM dispatcher scripts you originally asked)  https://askubuntu.com/questions/112968/automatically-disable-wifi-wireless-when-wired
<ionwind> hi any one can arduino here?
<blackflow> !anyone
<blackflow> bah, wrong bot.  ionwind just ask the question, someone will respond :)
<MrM1st> blackflow: Wow. I guess that's it! :)
<MrM1st> blackflow: Also, I found putting the script in /etc/network/if-up.d might do the trick for me. However I can place this in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d as well. Unsure about which approach is best.
<blackflow> MrM1st: they're two entirely different programs. /etc/network/...  is ifupdown. /etc/NetworkManger/ is NetworkManager
<blackflow> and this was a NM dispatcher script which has nothing to do with ifupdown
<blackflow> generally NM will not / should not  configure interfaces managed by ifupdown
<Seveas> blackflow: except that n-m has a dispacher.d script for ifupdown :D
<MrM1st> blackflow: Yep.. that's it. I had a look in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01-ifupdown, and it calls the scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d
<Ben_> Respect to Seveas, he solved my problems with great skill.
<blackflow> Seveas: oh I see, 01-ifupdown .... well still, they're two managers with conflicting interests. I'm not even sure oyu can use a NM dispatcher script as an ifupdown hook?
<blackflow> Seveas: what was their problem?
<MrM1st> blackflow: Seveas: Heh.. I'm getting confused now. Is this two ways of controlling what happens when connecting/disconnecting interfaces?
<blackflow> MrM1st: in a nutshell.... yes. they're both network managers (as a class of programs) and therefore competing with each other.
<Seveas> MrM1st: the gods of backawards compatibility decided that ifupdown scrits should still be run in a full network-manager managed system
<Seveas> so even if you're not using ifupdown, the pre/post-up/down scripts shipped by pacakges with ifupdown support still work
<blackflow> personally I'd keep NM dispatcher scripts under NM config. after all, the script is issuing nmcli commands so would be useless for ifupdown without NM present
<Seveas> blackflow: they had some dns trouble as well. Not sure of the source, worked around it by switching to 1.1.1.1 then reinstall sudo (--force-confmiss was required) to make /etc/sudoers reappear
<MrM1st> blackflow: This script, Yes! I totally agree. However I'm also creating a script that should do some operations when connecting the laptop to my work subnet
<blackflow> Seveas: I see. solved via pm?
<Seveas> MrM1st: just forget all about ifupdown. It's a relic from the past
<Seveas> blackflow: yeah
<blackflow> Seveas: if that suits you, fine :)  personally I adhere to the policies, guidelines and hints of !pm . otherwise they'll keep bugging you directly, often when least wanted.
<MrM1st> Seveas: OK. I'll recreate the script as a pure NM-script. However I need a bit of config for my script as well. Should the script be a symlink to something in /opt and the config-file be placed in /etc/opt ?
<Seveas> blackflow: for me it depends on the users attitude. If they're annoying, I ignore PM's :)
<blackflow> Seveas: personally I don't think it's a relic, just because some hothead in Canonical decided to NIH a netplan. it's very much alive and used in Debian
<Seveas> MrM1st: that
<Seveas> MrM1st: that's up to your tastes
<blackflow> and some even reinstall it under bionic because ItJustWorks(tm) while Netplan does not for some cases
<MrM1st> blackflow: I'm using both Debian and Ubuntu systems
<MrM1st> as well as RHEL / CentOS
<blackflow> MrM1st: right, so it makes sense to have as homogenous set of config paradigms as possible
<blackflow> MrM1st: which in this case would be NM, as one manager used across all those distros
<MrM1st> blackflow: That's right. However the stuff I'm doing right now is just for my laptop
<MrM1st> blackflow: Mm... I'll create this as a NM script. Creating the local git repo as we speak :P
<MrM1st> blackflow: Seveas: Thanks to you both for pointing me in the right direction! :) Think I'll manage to continue on my own
<blackflow> yw
<MrM1st> Oh... one more thing. There's nothing wrong with making the NM script call a python-script, is it?
<blackflow> MrM1st: no, in fact I don't see why the NM dispatcher script itself can't be a pythons cript
<MrM1st> blackflow: I tend to prefer Python.. for everytihng :P
<blackflow> MrM1st: same here, python dev :)
<MrM1st> blackflow: me too
<whateverrrrrr> G'day everyone. Dies anyone know if its possible to make it so that I'd have a / and /boot partition, abd have them both encrypted with DIFFERENT keys? (So that at boot I'd need to enter one /boot password, and then would enter anotger password to thr / partitoon)
<TheSilentLink> Hi does ubuntu update firefox to minor releases or only when a major release happens?
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: updating ubuntu gets everything updated
<blackflow> WhiskerBiscuit: yes, the two are separate stages in the boot process
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | TheSilentLink
<ubottu> TheSilentLink: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<blackflow> WhiskerBiscuit: I do fail to see _why_ you would do it, but it's technically doable
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: ^^^^^ that was for you (sorry WhiskerBiscuit , tabfail)
<whateverrrrrr> How could it be done then? And it's done cause a script in the boot parititon remotely retrieves the passwors for the majn one, but i also want the scriot to be secure therefore the boot parition needs to be encrypted too
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: first, one thing to be clear. the only thing disc encryption "secures" is data at rest. ie. disks when they leave the machine or machine is powered off.
<whateverrrrrr> Well initramfs is technically at rest before retrieval no?
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: now, the stages are separate. encrypted root is understood and handled by initramfs hooks and scripts. encrypted boot is detected and dealt with by grub itself. however last time I tried that it was a pain to get grub detect and ask for passphrase for /boot, and I don't know if things got better since.
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: is this fora  server? if the initramfs remotely receives the pass to unlock root, why does /boot need to be encrypted?
<blackflow> I have that situation, but I don't encrypt /boot, no point in that.
<whateverrrrrr> Client
<whateverrrrrr> A client with extremely sensitive data.
<whateverrrrrr> Would it be best to just leave /boot unencrypted then? Just slightly worried aboit possible tampering with it.
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: anyway, look up GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y  option for /etc/default/grub    if I'm not mistaken that's really the only thing you need to have the first stage loader detect and ask for /boot passphrase.
<whateverrrrrr> Is it possible to somehow have jt be set to that durijg install though?
<lotuspsychje> whateverrrrrr: store extreme sensitive data offline and external
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: really depends on the vectors you want to protect against. just understand that a running system can be attacked and in theory keys retrieved, so it's actually more vulnerable while it's running.
<whateverrrrrr> Or would installing with an unencrypted boot be needed first and then somehow remake the encrypted boot partition? If yes how
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: no you can create a LUKS container for /boot before the installation. I'd recommend debootstrapping the system
<whateverrrrrr> So during partitioning itd be a Luis container thst contains an unencrypted /boot right
<blackflow> question is... do you need to additionally encrypt root? I mean, you'll _have_ to go there and physically supply the password for /boot (because at that stage you can't do any remote ssh or whatev), so why not just have one big encrypted / that contains /boot  ?
<zeropoint> whateverrrrrr: What is your threat model that leads you to believe that tampering with /boot is a risk?
<blackflow> but eh... iirc  that wouldn't matter as you'd still have to input the passphrase _again_ for initramfs. grub doesn't relay it to the kernel. yeah that was one problem I remember now, couldn't use one prompt for all
<whateverrrrrr> One big encrypted / doesn't exactly allow me to have one password at the beginning and then retrieve another one that shoild be used
<whateverrrrrr> Like, i need tk retrieve the luks password remotely
<blackflow> but you'll have to walk over physically to boot the machine
<whateverrrrrr> Well I'd just need it to be retrieved so one / sadly is out of question
<zeropoint> Why do you need it to work this way?
<blackflow> and btw your machine can still be tampered with and trojaned with a keylogger or whatever that loads itself up before regular passphrase for /boot is shown
<whateverrrrrr> Requirements for a thing zeropoint
<blackflow> as in, if that machine was really attacked, you would not know the difference without inspecting the drives.
<whateverrrrrr> Hm, I see
<blackflow> so if oyu ask me, encrypted /boot is just an annoyance that the attackers can work around
<zeropoint> Which is a non-answer.
<blackflow> unless efi + trusted boot is in question but that's out of my comfort zone
<whateverrrrrr> Haven't really checked that out tbh
<blackflow> yeah I've done very little EFI myself, even less with secureboot or whats the term. but it's designed to sign  and check the _entire_ boot process. I don't know how effective it is.
<whateverrrrrr> That sounds pretty interesting, will definitely need to look more into it
<TheSilentLink> I have updated but it seems firefox 65.0.1 isn't in the repos yet
<blackflow> (because one could swap out the motherboard while you're not around so still vectors exist to circumvent even that, which then requires you to physically lock or boobytrap the case and..... there we go into the cray cray)  :)
<blackflow> though jokes aside, I once did look into booby trapping my computer case.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | TheSilentLink
<ubottu> TheSilentLink: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: you can also try snaps if you want later packages
<whateverrrrrr> Well, swapping definitely is something that would be too much haha :D
<blackflow> whateverrrrrr: right, hence the original questions about threat models affecting your use case
<whateverrrrrr> Really only the possible modification of hard drive contents is a threat I assume
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: TheSilentLink: I wouldn't go that far to suggest a snap over point-point update of FF.
<TheSilentLink> yea not really worth it but it does have some security updates and bug fixes. But I can wait for 66
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: its the users choice, dont shoot the messenger :p
<zeropoint> The user isn't always right.
<blackflow> indeed :)
<blackflow> snaps have a whole lot of additional things going. in my personal use case, inability to set a custom AppArmor profile is a big turnoff for any snap use
<blackflow> something one should weigh in when deciding between waiting for a point-point update or going snap
<lotuspsychje> the user has a software center, to pick it from...and shows at first hit :p
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: well the messenger should know better not to suggest a snap without explaining the whole difference :)   plus, whatever is snapped is coming to packaged FF as well, at least with FF it's constantly bumped (eg. doesn't stick with ESR or something)
<blackflow> if anything, a snap for ESR should exist in that case. it just doesn't make any sense.
<blackflow> oh I see there is a snap for ESR. good.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: software center doesnt explain the difference neither
<lotuspsychje> snapstore vs apt, thats all
<zeropoint> either* and the fact that it doesn't is problematic imho
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: right and we should know better here in #ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> yep :p
<blackflow> snaps are great idea for vendors to deliver their software that would otherwise collide with native libs/applications. snapping up something that's already packaged natively has zero sense, except to TEST stuff before it lands natively.
<blackflow> *makes zero sense
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<iomari_> greetings, has anyone updated their kernel to 5x? is it safe?
<pragmaticenigma> iomari_: Hello, you might find better information asking your question in a kernel specific channel. In this channel, support is primarily focused on the kernels that are released by Canonical/Ubuntu through install images and the apt package manager.
<blackflow> iomari_: it's not yet released, meaning it's still a developent version, so it's as "safe" as ultra-edgy dev kernel can be
<blackflow> and what pragmaticenigma said
<martiansoul> Hi. My laptop screen sometimes goes dead because of some hardware issue. the only way to get around this is to restart the computer: effectively cut the display power off. is there a way where i could cut the display power off for my laptop. thanks
<martiansoul> specifically is there a bash command using which i can cut off power to the display?
<tarzeau> martiansoul: unlikely, but you can try to fiddle with xset and dpms?
<tarzeau> or are you using wayland?
<martiansoul> no. using ubuntu 18.04
<martiansoul> i tried using xset and the screen got off normally. but when the problem occured - the screen going dead - the screen just wouldn't go off.
<martiansoul> does xset cut the power off to the screen?
<qwebirc23321> ping
<murthy> pong
<ryuo> martiansoul: sounds like one of those weird glitches that might be fixable with a BIOS update.
<ryuo> martiansoul: consider investigating that avenue.
<qwebirc23321> Hello. I tried to copy root filesystem to a new partition using cp -a. However, the new system does not boot - systemd starts but then many services fail and the GUI or event a prompt does not appear. Any ideas?
<m-blaise> Greetings everyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome m-blaise
<iomari_> pragmaticenigma: blackflow: sorry for the late reply. thanks for the info.
<m-blaise> thank you lotuspsychje
<qwebirc23321> Hi. Are my messages visible?
<tarzeau> yes
<qwebirc23321> Good. Thanks.
<gaylordFocker> qwebirc23321: copying a file system with cp -a will not make the system bootable
<EriC^^> qwebirc23321: you copied the root filesystem via cp -a, did you also chroot and install grub?
<gaylordFocker> you would need to do something along the lines of using the dd program on an .iso or .img file in order to make it bootable
<EriC^^> qwebirc23321: also, you need to edit fstab so that the uuid of the new filesystem is there instead of the old one, my guess is that that's the problem
<gaylordFocker> be very very careful if you use dd because if you use it incorrectly you could bork your system
<m-blaise>  I have been trying to set up an Artik710 module, so i can use my Arduino ide to upload my codes but it has been a pain at the back. i have followed the documentation on their website but still unable to upload my code successfully, I need assistenace. anyone please?
<Seveas> m-blaise: you may have more luck in a channel focused on arduino's - here we mostly deal with Ubuntu itself, there's not much arduino or artik talk usually
<qwebirc23321> EriC^^: yeah, I reinstalled grub. I changed fstab. I booted into recovery mode and saw that the partitions are mounted correctly.
<lordcirth__> qwebirc23321, and what error messages do you get?
<qwebirc23321> It's a pity I can't copy them. I will retype some of them
<gaylordFocker> qwebirc23321: I still think your best best would be to copy your unmounted file system using dd. Don't use cp it won't work
<gaylordFocker> best bet
<m-blaise> Seveas: thank you, any active Arduino channel you can suggest?
<qwebirc23321> [FAILED] Failed to start Avahi...
<Seveas> qwebirc23321: unless you used `-x`, `cp -a` will actually have copied too much. Check if all of the usual tmpfiles like /run etc. are properly mounted (and empty on your new root fs)
<lotuspsychje> !alis | m-blaise
<ubottu> m-blaise: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Seveas> m-blaise: I'd try #arduino - but I don't know how active it is, I'm no arduino pilot :)
<qwebirc23321> Sevas: I made a copy from a livecd. The root fs was mounted to /mnt/root If I understand correctly, cp -x would not make any difference as there were no other mounts under /mnt/root/. Right?
<lordcirth__> qwebirc23321, he's talking about /dev, /proc, etc
<lordcirth__> Was the system that you copied from not actually running?
<qwebirc23321> lordcirth__: it was not running
<m-blaise> lotuspsychje: thanks once again
<m-blaise> Seveas: thanks I appreciate
<Seveas> qwebirc23321: the live cd is special, the installer does some more pre-install cheanges and post-install cleanups after copying all files.
<Seveas> why not just use the installer to install your system?
<qwebirc23321> Seveas: I just wanted to move the system to another partition preserving installed packages and configs
<gaylordFocker> qwebirc23321: https://serverfault.com/questions/4906/using-dd-for-disk-cloning
<Seveas> qwebirc23321: you just said you copied from a livecd, now you copied from an installed system? Which one is it?
<qwebirc23321> I copied an installed system, which was not running, using a livecd
<gaylordFocker> qwebirc23321: https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/10/dd-command-examples/
<Seveas> ah! That's actually quite sensible :D That just means grub may be confused and needs a config update, and fstab may need an update.
<Seveas> qwebirc23321: using the livecd again, mount your new root partition, chroot into it and fix up the grub config and regenerate the config. And have a look at its fstab, update any uuid's that need to be updated
<laraib> hey
<laraib> anyone up
<wodencafe> ayy
<wodencafe> What's up
<Seveas> laraib: we're all down :)
<laraib> great
<laraib> new to ubuntu
<wodencafe> Ya
<laraib> what about you
<laraib> am new too
<wodencafe> Been using it for like 12 years
<wodencafe> Feels like I'm getting old
<wodencafe> Is there something you need help with though?
<laraib> well i am new too
<laraib> you could tell me anything
<Seveas> We all were new to ubuntu once :)
<laraib> where are you from
<Seveas> there's people from all over the pancake here
<asciiwarrior7> Hello people, I got a question due to the custom keybinds: Currently Ubuntu's Keybind for "Next workspace" is CTRL+ALT+DOWN, how can I change this to CTRL+ALT+RIGHT, I ask, because I can not find the entry in the keyboard settings
<OerHeks> why do you want to know, laraib ? do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<laraib> idk much
<laraib> i am still figuring it out
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, add that key combo, as it is still free?
<wodencafe> I'm from Texas
<wodencafe> It's big and flat and hot
<lotuspsychje> wodencafe, laraib use #ubuntu-offtopic to learn to know each other
<wodencafe> Ok :)
<qwebirc23321> Seveas: do you think the problem is in GRUB? I have already restored it so it can boot the system on the new partition. And the system seems to begin to boot, it mounts / and /home. But some systemd services fail to start...
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks I can make a new key comb, the comb is free, but I dont know the terminal command to achieve this behaviour
<Seveas> qwebirc23321: if it gets that far, it's probably not grub, agreed. Any useful log messages about those failing services?
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks there is no prebuild entry for "Next workspace"
<laraib> #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, i see, you need dconf to edit the current key combo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/315625/how-to-disable-the-shortcut-ctrl-alt-arrow-in-gnome-3-8
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, not sure why it is not in the settings gui ..
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks, thank you very much, yes if it would be in the settings gui, I wont ask, because I can change it right there
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks, it is weird that it is missing
<qwebirc23321> Seveas: I think dbus-deamon does not start. Every 60 seconds the system prints [  OK  ] Started D-Bus System Message Bus. It does not consume CPU or load anything from HDD.
<Seveas> qwebirc23321: and you said you cannot get in right? Can you boot the live cd and see if there's anything useful in /var/log/syslog on the new root?
<lordcirth__> qwebirc23321, can you boot to recovery mode and get a root shell?
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, ahh, it is the same as super+page down > ['<Super>Page_Down', '<Control><Alt>Down']
<qwebirc23321> lordcirth__ yes, recovery mode works
<Seveas> qwebirc23321: what happens if you try to start dbus in recovery mode?
<qwebirc23321> It prints "unknown group power in message bus configuration file" and dies 60 seconds later.
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-to-workspace-down "['<Super>Page_Down', '<Control><Alt>Down', '<Control><Alt>Right']"
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-to-workspace-up "['<Super>Page_Up', '<Control><Alt>Up', '<Control><Alt>Left']"
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks: I used this settings, I double checked it with dconf-tools
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks: now it works, thanks mate for your help
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, have fun!
<OerHeks> i wondered if you needed to logout/login again, but that is no problem
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks, no it works instantly
<OerHeks> good to know, to help others
<asciiwarrior7> ya :)
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks, but dconf-tools can brick the system, others should use it carefully
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, sure it can, but removing ~/.config/dconf/  might well reset those choises
<OerHeks> it is a binairy, unreadable thingy
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks: good to know
<noob-noob> hello I'm having a problem to block ip's with psad and ufw the message when I run psad --fw-list is "[-] Table: filter, chain: PSAD_BLOCK_FORWARD, does not exist" someone knows how to fix it?
<OerHeks> noob-noob, what guide dit you follow to set it up?
<noob-noob> OerHeks: oh boy, a couple I've tried everything...
<noob-noob> OerHeks: do you recommend someone in specific?
<noob-noob> *some
<OerHeks> noob-noob, i never tried psad, there are tons of howto's, and differ
<noob-noob> OerHeks: thanks anyway
<OerHeks> i would look first at d.o. howto's, and compare them with an other, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-psad-to-detect-network-intrusion-attempts-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<OerHeks> those pages get updated, and not a fresh one any new version
<noob-noob> I've tried this one
<tomreyn> interestingly, based on web searches, no one seems to have run into a similar error before
<tomreyn> noob-noob: which ubuntu version is this, are psad and ufw from this ubuntu version?
<noob-noob> tomreyn: I'm using 18.04 and the last psad v2.4.3.
<tomreyn> noob-noob: does the PSAD_BLOCK_FORWARD chain exist?
<noob-noob> just the Chain PSAD_BLOCK_INPUT and the PSAD_BLOCK_OUTPUT  the last one  chain: PSAD_BLOCK_FORWARD do not exist
<tomreyn> does it work without ufw?
<noob-noob> tomreyn: didn't tried, my mission is only to be able to block an address after a port scan
<tomreyn> noob-noob: okay. i'm, just wondering whether ufw's default policies are incompatible with psad (or this version of it).
<tomreyn> so personally in this situation i'd probably try to cimplify matters, and one of the components you can easily take out is ufw.
<tomreyn> i'd also get me a fresh copy of the psad configuration files, and, without diffing my changes to it, would do the whole psad configuration again, as if it was the first time. this can help rule out configuration file typos, bad configurations due to not reading the instructions / examples thoroughly.
<tomreyn> noob-noob: ^ just some generic suggestions, maybe they'll help, maybe not.
<tomreyn> it is unusual that no one has hit this or even a similar issue before (from what i found). this could be explained with a configuration file typo or misunderstanding.
<ajvermillion> Hey, I don't know if anyone has the answer to this, but I haven't been able to find it on the wikis or on forums anywhere
<noob-noob> tomreyn: I must try
<ajvermillion> I can't get xmodmap to run on login and stay set. If running a shell command that touches a file if it succeeds, the file is created on login, but the keyboard is untouched. Some people online suggested the keyboard layout is being set AFTER the command and is overwriting my settings
<tomreyn> noob-noob: comparing the error message to others i find on the web, as well as the comma in ", does not exist" also makes me suspicious that there may actually be something missing between the comman and "does not exist". just a hunch...
<ajvermillion> Does anyone on 16.04 hav any idea how to get my xmodmap back?
<tomreyn> ajvermillion: finally you could try the latest (upstream) psad version and if it also happoens there, file a bug.
<ajvermillion> tomreyn: I guess so. I hadn't yet because some forum posters seemed to be saying it wan't a bug but a feature. Thanks, I suppose it helps to know it shouldn't be happening.
<maszlo> I am having a hard to locating a proper issue / fix.  wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I am running 18.04.2 on a Lenovo T450s.  I have this issue where i keep losing my ethernet.  for example if i try to find Wired Connections in the Gnome settings its missing, or if run an ifconfig is missing.  My fix is to remove and add the e1000e kernel module. but cannot find where the issue is.  I am up to date on this LTS
<maszlo>  build
<ajvermillion> / hasn't been phased out through not caring
<rapidwave> I'm having problems getting MySQL to work.  I keep getting this error: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<nekowaiidesu> Hoping someone can advise better channel or on the issue of data recovery
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | nekowaiidesu
<ubottu> nekowaiidesu: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<nekowaiidesu> https://pastebin.com/cGraEN2P
<nekowaiidesu> I've tried :/
<nekowaiidesu> It gets weirder.. maybe you can guess or tell me what has happened.
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: IO errors are mostly bad sign
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: try to scan whole drive with photorec to recover data
<nekowaiidesu> I'll try again
<nekowaiidesu> but I'm curious
<tomreyn> ajvermillion: i'm not sure about ubuntu 16.04, but generally xmodmap support seems to be going away (at least in gnome-shell in 18.04), and you should migrate to xkb, where possible.
<rapidwave> Sorry guys...I'm searching up the error.
<ajvermillion> tomreyn: Thanks!
<nekowaiidesu> /dev/sdc1             2048 3905995904 3905993857   1.8T  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<nekowaiidesu> /dev/sdc2  *    3905995905 3907029166    1033262 504.5M  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<nekowaiidesu> And the 500mb FAT can be mounted, it has what looks like windows BOOTMGR and BCD
<nekowaiidesu> I think the drive is fine physically :S did someone maybe try install windows to the external hdd or something?
<tomreyn> maszlo: does the e100e module print anything possibly related on dmesg? the module offers a 'debug' option you could try (modinfo -p e1000e)
<tomreyn> maszlo: usually such is caused by broken wires, insufficient shielding / drop-in signals. but it could also be a suspend / power (saving) or firmware issue.
<nine_9> hi guys, do you have any ideas why xrandr returns 'cannot find mode x' when i try to set the mode for an external monitor, even though that mode *is* listed by xrandr for that output?
<tomreyn> rapidwave: that's a pretty common issue, really, but there can be multiple causes. usually it just means the mysql server is not running because it failed to start. and the logs will tell you why.
<maszlo> tomreyn: from dmesg i see gaps from boot initializing then Link is down because was not attached.. then when went to use it see removed it and add it.  not really any type of errror
<tomreyn> rapidwave: if you have more questions about this tell us about your ubuntu version and which mysql server and version (installed from where) you're using.
<maszlo> tomreyn: for the debug option.  how would i set that to be applied on boot so can catch it?
<maszlo> or better to do it manually and try and catch it
<tomreyn> maszlo: you can set e1000e module options in e.g. /etc/modprobe.d/e1000e.conf (create this file) and they will be applied by the time you load a module (insmod / modprobe).
<tomreyn> example line for e1000e: options e1000e debug=8
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<tomreyn> nekowaiidesu: if you think the drive is fine physically then you should just create a full disk image and then experiment with that in possibly destructive ways.but not on the realy one.
<maszlo> tomreyn:  it looks like intel updated that driver.3.2.6-k is what ubuntu has and can find intel download is available for 3.4.2.1
<tomreyn> possibly destructive ways include editing the partition table with testdisk, running any kind of file system *reapirs* (not just read-only checks).
<nekowaiidesu> I would, but i dont have 2tb right now to store raw img :/
<niko1990> I have a quick question: I'm doing stuff for my school right now, and there is a question: What is the difference between "smb:/" and "smb://" - I did not even know that it works with one slash, too...
<tomreyn> maszlo: this doesn't have to mean you need the updated one to fix this issue. you probably don't,
<niko1990> could someone tell me the difference please?
<tomreyn> nekowaiidesu: then get it, or give it to someone who has. a 2 TB HDD is quite affordable nowadays.
<nekowaiidesu> do you think if i gathered some 500MB hdds and did a raid0?
<nekowaiidesu> it would still work fine for recovery?
<tomreyn> niko1990: so this is a school project, and you're looking for a shortvcut to solve problems coming up? :-)
<niko1990> tomreyn: nope, just looking for help
<niko1990> :)
<tomreyn> niko1990: is this an assigned task?
<tomreyn> niko1990: i mean a task you got assigned, as a class, or you specifically?
<tomreyn> niko1990: which manuals have you read on this, yet?
<niko1990> tomreyn: it's a question in a worksheet we have here - the problem is that nothing was standing about that topic in my book - happend many times before, but because i want to know it - i was asking the question
<tomreyn> nekowaiidesu: if you use multiple disks it increases the chance of data loss on the copy, but if you just use them to back up the image it should be fine.
<tomreyn> niko1990: thanks for being honest there. what about the manuals you read?
<tomreyn> (do you know where to look, where have you looked so far)
<nekowaiidesu> Thanks tomreyn
<niko1990> tomreyn: I'm actually not too bad with samba, but I really have no idea what to search for
<niko1990> tomreyn: does that have to deal with UNC?
<tomreyn> niko1990: me neither, i'm just reading manuals as we speak, maybe we can find it together. did you read the smbmount manual?
<nekowaiidesu> it may be // denotes relative path and / absolute
<Meili> relative to what?
<nekowaiidesu> idk -\_0.o/~ the path that the smb service is called from
<Meili> like curl does a relative http request?
<nekowaiidesu> i'm just giving guesses lol, niko1990 is the one with the project needing anything to google
<Meili> niko1990: please tell us when you found out. I really want to know now myself.
<OerHeks> to see groups, " smb:/" gives smb:/<groupname> and to see shares  smb://<host>host
<OerHeks> hard to find, thank you KDE https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/nl/kdenetwork/kioslave5/smb/
<tomreyn> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<niko1990> I have the feeling that this is something wired from our teacher again. Happened a couple of times before... He wrote the books on his own, in the ... idk ... 1980 or something, and just updated the every once in a while, took parts out, added some parts, but every once in a while forgot to change the questions in the work sheet. :/
<OerHeks> i have no samba running to confirm
<tomreyn> smbmount(8) only discusses double forward and back slashes initiating the service name
<Meili> Well, I can see Dolphin allowing the "smb:/" input. But I haven't seen any record this an "official" syntax
<Meili> Could this be something KDE specific?
<OerHeks> tomreyn, yes, i was thinking about windows/linux differences to access, but no
<niko1990> OerHeks: That is fantastic :) Thank you very much
<OerHeks> niko1990, you just put the most interesting Question of the week :-D
<Meili> Agreed
<niko1990> @everyone: Thank you all for helping me finding the answer :) I'm going to tell this tomorrow my teacher ...
<leftyfb> was there an answer?
<Meili> Partially
<cutecycle> is apt-get asynchronous?
<cutecycle> i have a script that runs a series of apt-get commands and sometimes dpkg is still locked from a prior command when the next one executes
<OerHeks> leftyfb, <OerHeks> to see groups, " smb:/" gives smb:/<groupname> and to see shares  smb://<host>host
<leftyfb> OerHeks: hm, don't know what a group in smb is. I'll have to look that up
<leftyfb> oh, workgroups?
<Meili> Oerheks: I really feel this is a KDE (kio) specific trick
<OerHeks> again, i cannot confirm, no samba here :-(
<Meili> I have some samba stuff here, how would you like me to confirm?
<tomreyn> Meili: maybe try to smbmount something with a single slash smb: URI and see how it behaves
<Meili> k, hold on
<Meili> wait... how would mounting a workgroup work?
<niko1990> If I understood that correct, you can show with smb:/ all workgroups in your netwook, and smb:// connects of course to a remote device
<niko1990> I'm going to build a test location up right now... I think what our teacher was meaning was: in opensuse KDE in conquer just type smb:/
<Meili> niko1990: yes, this really seems to be a KDE specific thing
<niko1990> I just typed in Konqueror: smb:/ and it told me something like "there are no workgroups found in your local network"
<niko1990> I'm going to try that at home with my ubuntu server running samba too - just to see if this is only working with kde
<Meili> niko1990: yeah, dont expect this to work with any other desktop environment
<niko1990> funny is that Konqueror changes smb:/IP automatically to smb://IP - only smb:/ shows this message -.- I'm sometimes wondering why our teacher ever taught this stuff before... Who needs thos informations -.- our book about samba is around 100 pages long - what is not a lot (to my point of view) - I would say there are a lot informations more important than that
<tomreyn> typing smb:/ in nautilus puts me into 'folder' "Windows Network", showing a single icon / object "WORKGROUP", so it seem to work there, too.
<Meili> niko1990: I would say it's a nice to know about feature in KDE but it's questionable to teach such an implementation specific feature\
<funyun> hi. everytime i reboot and other random times my resolv.conf line nameserver 8.8.8.8 changes to nameserver 127.0.0.53. this began when i set up dual nic. any idea how to fix this?
<mrelcee> funnyun: i just dealt with that  this web page helped...     https://askubuntu.com/questions/973017/wrong-nameserver-set-by-resolvconf-and-networkmanager
<pragmaticenigma> funyun: Did you see mrelcee 's response?
<mrelcee> i apparently doubled his n
<OerHeks> crossposting channels, lets wait and see
<pragmaticenigma> oh :-(
<funyun> pragmaticenigma: yes. thanks mrelcee, trying now
<tallguy> I would like to know how to find ubuntu's display function,  it eludes me :(
<pragmaticenigma> tallguy: Can you define what you mean by "display function" ??
<tallguy> i want to change screen resolution
<OerHeks> darling, dinner is ready!
<OerHeks> oops
<tallguy> but have not found it
<pragmaticenigma> tallguy: It's in the settings app
<tallguy> yeah i have looked for that, wonder why that eludes me
<pragmaticenigma> tallguy: what version and flavor of Ubuntu are you using?
<tallguy> ubuntu 18.04.1 LST here
<tallguy> I like the beaver :)
<mrelcee> click on the grid of dots bottom left corner type settings works for me
<pragmaticenigma> tallguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/look-resolution.html.en
<tallguy> uh huh done that, but have not found 'settings'
<tallguy> k tnx ill see that link
<tomreyn> tallguy: another quick way to settings is the top right network / sound / power menu, where you can click on the round settings button
<tallguy> thank you
<someone235> Hi, I usually have Ubuntu 18.04, but some software I needed was only supported by 16.04, so I installed 16.04, but I think that I accidently deleted the bootloader, or something like this, and now I can't use the 18.04
<someone235> Someone knows what can I do about it?
<mrelcee> soeone235 did you install to a different drive or partition?
<tomreyn> someone235: so you're saying that you installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (first) and 16.04 LTS (later) next to one another? on the same physical storage (disk)?
<someone235> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> someone235: to both questions, or one of them? may i choose?
<someone235> tomreyn: yes to both questions
<funyun> mrelcee: i changed it to DNS=10.0.1.1 but that didn't change anything. is that the wrong DNS to enter?
<someone235> tomreyn: I don't think it's relevant, but 18.04 although had home folder in different disk
<someone235> alhtough = also
<tomreyn> someone235: can you run: sudo apt -qqy update && sudo apt -qqy install pastebinit && sudo parted -ls 2>&1 | pastebinit
<someone235> tomreyn: this is the error I see https://i.imgur.com/b63bffA.jpg
<tomreyn> this should return a web address oyu can post here
<tomreyn> oh so you can't boot into either now?
<someone235> tomreyn: I'm in 16.04 now
<nekowaiidesu> >sudo apt -qqy update && sudo apt -qqy install pastebinit && sudo parted -ls 2>&1 | pastebinit
<someone235> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5pPsrgpGp6/
<nekowaiidesu> ^ that's beautiful tomreyn thank you, installing pastebinit too <3
<tomreyn> yw
<someone235> tomreyn: the 377GB partition is my old 18.04 OS
<mrelcee> funyun: I can't know what your dns entries are supposed to be for your ISP.  You could try 8.8.8.8 (google) and see if that does it.
<tomreyn> someone235: so it's not that 18.04 generally fails to boot, it just drops you to emergency mode during boot, since a kernel module failed to load. i think you will be able to boot into 18.04 if you add the nomodeset or nouveau.nomodeset kernel option.
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | someone235
<ubottu> someone235: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<someone235> tomreyn: Why would it matter?
<someone235> tomreyn: I mean, I don't care trying
<tomreyn> someone235: read this on how to set kernel boot parameters (i said "options" above, that's wrong) temporarily and (if they work) permanently: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<someone235> do you know how can it be related to the 16.04?
<tomreyn> someone235: i assume what really happened is that you installed an update or proprietary nvidia drivers on 18.04 before you installed 16.04, and it just seems like the 16.04 installation broke the 18.04 one now since you hadn't rebooted into 18.04 since installing those drivers / updates.
<someone235> tomreyn: I only have integrated GPU
<someone235> anyway, I'll check it and be back soon
<someone235> thanks!
<tomreyn> someone235: lines 10 and 11 of your screen shot clearly show that modules "nouveau" was loaded (and run into problems)
<tomreyn> that'S the open source nvidia driver
<tomreyn> someone235: the easiest way you can actually test this now is just to bring up the grub menu (as described on the wiki page) at boot and go into "advanced", then select the 18.04 *recovery* option. once on the recovery menu, just choose to continue the boot.
<someone235> ok thx
<johnfg> hi folks
<quinten> Hi! I want to connect to a desktop session to 18.10 from Windows 10. I tried "Desktop Sharing" but even after turning off encryption, I'm getting errors. Is there a recommended VNC server that might be worth trying?
<tomreyn> someone235: for later: there are also ACPI issues, which you should try to solve, since they can partially or fully break suspend and power saving. usually those are caused by bad / incompatible firmwares ("BIOS"). So make sure you also look whether a BIOS upgrade is available for this system. The exact model number and curent BIOS version can usually be retrieved by running: dmesg -t | grep '^DMI:'
<johnfg> New install of 18.04 desktop here.
<johnfg> I was going to scp into this machine, while root on another.
<johnfg> It asked for the root password on ubuntu.
<johnfg> My own, sudo passwd didn't work.
<zeropoint> johnfg: Correct.
<johnfg> Should I set/activate root with a password?
<tomreyn> quinten: are those computers on the same (home / private / secure) network?
<zeropoint> By default, root does not have a password, and cannot be logged into via password.
<zeropoint> johnfg: I would advise using SSH keys, not passwords.
<Dice> https://i.imgur.com/dw8MIHu.png can someone explain to me what this means? what is "hostname.example.com"?
<johnfg> zeropoint: I do for regular users.  I guess I can do the same for root.
<Dice> I have a domain xxx.yy. what does "hostname" mean?
<johnfg> How would I activate the root account to be like it is on debian?
<tomreyn> quinten: VNC is, by itself, either unencrypted or comes with a weak encryption. so it's common to tunnel the connection through SSH, at least when goign through the internet.
<cutecycle> asdfasdf
<cutecycle> sorry wrong room
<zeropoint> johnfg: root isn't a regular user. You really shouldn't allow root logon via password.
<quinten> tomreyn: they are on the same network. Using the "tightvnc"client on Windows, I get an error about encryption methods. but i also noticed "Desktop sharing" doesn't allow for remote login
<zeropoint> Keys will be easier in actual usage as well.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zeropoint> Heh, nice.
<zeropoint> johnfg: So, in short: Do not allow remote root login via password. If you must SSH to root directly, use SSH keys.
<tomreyn> quinten: forget about windows' "desktop sharing" (unless this refers to a tightvnc option?), you won't be able to use this with linux.
<OerHeks> johnfg, you might not have 'rootaccess' to your machine, see the ssh manual howto set this
<zeropoint> I believe the default SSH configuration for PermitRootLogin is 'prohibit-password'. SSH keys will work by default.
<quinten> tomreyn: I installed the graphical version of Ubuntu, which has a "Desktop Sharing" option that runs a vnc server. that's what I meant
<johnfg> OerHeks: do you mean in sshd_config?
<OerHeks> johnfg, yes, serverside
<maszlo> tomreyn: looks like my issue with e1000e is more power related. i just noticed that when i apply AC power eth shows up in ifconfig, when i unplug power cable it goes away
<tomreyn> quinten: ubuntu 18.10 comes with a VNC service which i think is off by default, actually you may need to install it first of all. the server is called "vino", you can just install it as a package
<zeropoint> johnfg: I believe the default SSH configuration for PermitRootLogin is 'prohibit-password'. SSH keys will work by default.
<johnfg> OerHeks: Already done.
<tomreyn> quinten: oh i see, so the "desktop sharing" of ubuntu is already on then? if so, this suggests that vino is already installed. you can confirm this using this on a terminal: apt list --installed vino
<mostym> Hey guys, I have a 4x11 disk zfs vdevs and 4 spares.  when I run zpool status I see https://pastebin.com/XfYbRUJW
<quinten> yes, but the 18.10 vino 1) doesn't seem setup for remote login (I need to start an interactive X session first) and 2) I'm having trouble with the encryption settings, I think. but unless there's a solution to 1, I don't want to use the Ubuntu sharing
<johnfg> zeropoint: I know that ubuntu and its derivatives don't like to have an active root account, but I do on my other debian boxes.
<tomreyn> maszlo: glad you found out, did the debug option help you there?
<zeropoint> johnfg: This advice is not an Ubuntu-ism. This is the recommendation for -any- Linux distribution.
<johnfg> Any special tricks to have the account behave like usual?
<zeropoint> Yes. Listen to the advice you've been given, and stop assuming you know better.
<johnfg> zeropoint: Or as I'd like (if you don't term it "usual")?
<quinten> tomreyn: yes, I do have vino installed. just not sure if it's the right solution. I did find this: https://www.hagensieker.com/wordpress/2018/04/27/how-to-do-screen-sharing-on-ubuntu-18-04/ and I turned off encrytpion in dconf-editor, but it's still giving me difficulty connecting. and I can't login remotely unless I already logged in interactively
<maszlo> tomreyn: no just had it plugged into charger and was trying to do everything to see why i could not recreate the issue then walked to conf room and it did it again!
<johnfg> johnfg: No assumption, just would like to know how to do this, since on my others, it's already available.
<niko19901> time to go home :) good night everyone
<maszlo> tomreyn: I did have some issues with laptop mode tools screwing up booting when not AC power at one point. I might just remove it and try TLP
<johnfg> Also, a bit of a problem with font rendering.  I'm using the default DM, and in certain applications, the letters are cut off, i.e., parts of them don't appear.
<tomreyn> quinten: right, vino is not for remote login, it can only share the desktop of an already logged in user. you'll need to use something like xvncserver
<leftyfb> johnfg: silly question. Why can't you ssh to the other computer while specifying a regular user?
<ioria> quinten, last time i checked vino worked without a running x session
<ioria> quinten, and the encryption problem (that can be disabled)  is due to the client not fitting the requirements
<leftyfb> johnfg: as for fonts getting cut off, try lowering your resolution and scale
<johnfg> leftyfb: I do.  With getting the new ubuntu box setup, I was going to scp file <ubuntu.ip>:/whatever/file while root.
<quinten> ioria: interesting. well, i tried 3 VNC clients as well as turning off encryption in the server. perhaps it's somethign else? is there a default fw rule I need to change? this is a fresh 18.10 install
<leftyfb> johnfg: scp file user@ubuntu.ip:/path/to/file
<johnfg> scp wants the root passwd on ubuntu if I'm scping from another machine.
<ioria> quinten, how did you disable the encryption ?
<leftyfb> johnfg: that's because you're not specifying a user to ssh in as so it's using the one you're logged in as.
<quinten> ioria: using dconf-editor
<ioria> quinten, yes, the command ?
<leftyfb> johnfg: you really should discontinue logging in and doing everything as root. It's incorrect and it's confusing you with how things are actually supposed to work
<ioria> quinten, ha, you mean the GUI thing
<zeropoint> s/incorrect/incorrect and actively dangerous/
<ioria> quinten,  gsettings get org.gnome.Vino require-encryption
<quinten> ioria: false
<tomreyn> maszlo: maybe you have some ACPI errors at boot?
<ioria> quinten,  ok, it's disabled ; aand the client cannot connect ?  linux or win box ?
<quinten> ioria: client is Windows. I get varying errors depending on the client I tried. tightvnc,
<johnfg> leftyfb: I hardly ever login as root on any machine, but use 'sudo -i', but there's times when I may want/need to do so.
<johnfg> But, enough for now.  I'll leave things as they are.  On to another question.
<johnfg> And, thanks for all your helpful input.
<ioria> quinten,  ufw (on the server) is enabled or disabled ?  sudo ufw status
<johnfg> I have a Canon ImageClass MF4150 printer.
<johnfg> There are drivers available for it from Canon, and I've installed them.  They work fine for my debian systems, but the printer isn't working on ubuntu.
<johnfg> A file printed with the printer says it printed, and the access log says it printed, but it didn't.  No errors are given.
<quinten> ioria: inactive
<ioria> quinten,  and vino process is running ? ps -A | grep vino
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: wich ubuntu is that
<johnfg> 18.04 desktop, brand new install (1 day old).
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in the printer, see what errors you get
<quinten> ioria: yes, vino-server is running
<ioria> quinten,  i used tightVNC client with vino 18.04 , no issue
<ioria> quinten,  maybe you have some iptables rules applied ?
<maszlo> tomreyn: this boot after purging laptop-mode-tools and installing tlp looks clean. And the ethernet port just works as normal when on battery.  I think i will just give this package a shot and dig more if battery only last like 3 hours :P
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: http://dpaste.com/3BP9HC3 is what I got.
<tomreyn> maszlo: oh, good luck there.
<quinten> ioria: sudo iptables --list: no rules shown
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: is your printer added from gnome systemsettings?
<ioria> quinten,  did you set a vino password ?
<quinten> ioria: I just turned on sshd and I can connect to that.
<ioria> quinten,  ssh it's not relevant here, i guess
<quinten> ioria: nmap shows port 5900 is open, and it tells me security types: TLS (18), TLS subtypes VNC Authentication (2). not sure what that means
<ioria> quinten,  did you set a vino password ?
<maszlo> tomreyn: Is it really that bad? hard for me to really tell.  like i said i had issues with laptop-mode-tools before requiring me to use a boot param to set it to some version of windows for awhile. Seems that the big three in this field are laptop-mode-tools, LTP and powertop
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: yes
<quinten> ioria: I tried with a vino password and without, both result in an error that TightVNC says "no supported security types"
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: system up to date also?
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: yup
<ioria> quinten,  i can confirm that tightVNC  works .... try gain to disable the encryption:  gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false
<ioria> quinten,  and if you can, provide  a screenshot of the Screen Sharing section in system settings
<tomreyn> maszlo: i think those are the tools you can use to manage power optimizations, yes. there may be more of them, and i'm not sure how or which of them can work side by side (i assume you can combine powertop with the others), haven't had to actually fiddle with them in a long time, never with tlp.
<ioria> quinten,  in TightVNC  try to specify also the port   :  server-ip::5900
<maszlo> tomreyn: got it. thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: did you try another usb port?
<quinten> ioria: ok, weird. that did let me connect. but only if I'm actively logged in to the session. is there a way to configure that option? this is on Ubuntu 18.10. I didn't see a place to configure it in the GUI or dconf
<johnfg> Not yet, but this printer works with debian stretch, and windows 7 pro, on this same triple boot machine.
<ioria> quinten,  what worked ?  the gsettings command ?
<ioria> quinten,  or the  server-ip::5900  setting ?
<quinten> ioria: yes, gsettings. even though gsettings get showed "false", using gsettings "set" with the same setting did something different. maybe restarting the service?
<ioria> quinten,  ok, it's done; you don't need to reset it again
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: browsing other users with: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 1 alt 0 proto from your tail
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: You want me to look for that in the tail?
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: no i mean im finding other users with your errors
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: gotcha, I think.
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: lpstat -p
<Dice> hello, I have another noob question. I'm installing a mail server and I'm asked to provide my domain name, ie "example.com" and "hostname.example.com" How do I know what the hostname.example.com is supposed to be?
<lordcirth__> Dice, the hostname of the mail server, normally.
<gaylordFocker> Dice: without a DNS server or purchasing your own FQDN that doesn't actually matter
<lordcirth__> and/or what domain you want the addresses to be at
<Dice> so typically it would be mail.example.com for a mail server?
<gaylordFocker> if you really want maybe you can attempt setting up a DNS server on your home network
<gaylordFocker> at which point your domain name could be anything
<lordcirth__> Dice, what is the purpose of the mail server?
<Dice> lordcirth__: to attempt to make a mail server where I can receive and send emails
<Dice> ie to learn how to do it
<lordcirth__> Dice, then you will need a real domain name. Do you have one?
<Dice> yes
<OerHeks> hostname.example.com  would be your IP .. good luck with your mailserver, securing it ( it is not worth the trouble, use a paid service)
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: printer Canon_MF4100_Series is idle.  enabled since Tue 19 Feb 2019 11:49:26 AM MST
<Dice> I have example.com. I don't understand what hostname.example.com means
<johnfg> Because I re-enabled, thus the since date...
<Dice> or how to find out
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: allright, try: lpadmin -p Canon_MF4100_Series -o usb-unidir-default=true
<lordcirth__> Dice, keep in mind that as soon as you turn it on, people are going to start sending spam through it
<johnfg> and then try printing?  Did that with no errors or response.
<Dice> lordcirth__: I doubt it will ever turn on
<bpords> hey
<tomreyn> Dice: are you substituting your actual domain name with "example.com" here on the chat only then, but working on actually have others connect to your actual domain name?
<Dice> yes, I have a real domain
<ash_worksi> when curl says, "* We are completely uploaded and fine" does that mean that all the data has been sent off over the wire?
<OerHeks> *if*  you have a domain, mail.<something>.com
<Dice> and it works with the server
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: try the #curl channel
<Dice> ok thanks
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: Still nothing printing, although the messages flash on the desktop saying they are.
<tomreyn> Dice: at the location you're trying to setup the mailserver at, do you have a static ip address there? and can you actually receive inbound and send outbound traffic at TCP port 25?
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: did you try disable, re-enable printer after that command?
<OerHeks> johnfg, not printing , that happened to me too, trottle dpi back to 600 in settings?
<OerHeks> 1200 dpi can take a long time to send over
<lotuspsychje> johnfg OerHeks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1799062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799062 in cups (Ubuntu) "Tried to install driver, but both printer and scanner don't work. Exact model: CANON i-sensys MF8230Cn" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> other printer model, but seems like same behaviour?
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: Yeah, pretty much.  No resolution of the bug, right?
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: not yet, did you try OerHeks advice?
<johnfg> 600 dpi is the only option for this printer.
<johnfg> so yes, I looked at changing it.
<tomreyn> No Dice.
<OerHeks> johnfg, and 300 dpi ?
<johnfg> OerHeks: in the menu I only have 600 dpi available.
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: you didnt enable minimal during setup or so?
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: No.
<arooni> just upgraded my laptop from 8gb => 12gb of ram; but i see Mem:          11763        2537        4635         340        4590        8569 ;; how come its not 12000+ mb of ram?
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: anything unusual here? http://localhost:631/admin
<johnfg> Let me try rebooting and see if that makes any difference.
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: allright tnx
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: No, normally I use that page to configure printers.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<SwedeMike> arooni: the kernel requires some memory as well. Sometimes also video memory is allocated from this memory.
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: Thanks for trying to get this figured out.  OerHeks: you too.
<SwedeMike> arooni: so if you have 256MB of video RAM plus what the kernel needs, that would explain what you see.
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: you have ubuntu-desktop too? not another flavor?
<johnfg> correct.
<leftyfb> arooni: 1024KB = 1MB. Not 1000KB
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: can you pastebin: uname -a && apt-cache policy cups
<leftyfb> arooni: also kernel memory
<leftyfb> arooni: https://askubuntu.com/a/743669
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: Here you go: http://dpaste.com/166WR0M
<arooni> SwedeMike: is video memory automatically assigned?  pretty sure this laptop has integrated video memory (lenovo t420) as it doesnt have descrete memory
<arooni> leftyfb: ah ha; i always forget that when i do the conversion of mb to gb
<SwedeMike> arooni: some have settings for video ram size in BIOS.
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: See anything there that's weird?
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: the other distro's you got it working, can you recall kernel version?
<arooni> SwedeMike: interesting, seems like it might help performance a bit if i could increase it
<zetheroo> anyone using gthumb find it's got a terrible memory leak?
<johnfg> Linux church 4.9.0-8-686 #1 SMP Debian 4.9.130-2 (2018-10-27) i686 is one.
<someone235> someone knows what to do with this? https://i.imgur.com/TLOsUaj.jpg
<someone235> namespace lookup failure ae_not_found
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: could be interesting testing other kernels on ubuntu
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: when I chroot to debian stretch, how do I get that kernel info?
<arooni> SwedeMike: if i see: [    1.672401] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M ;; that means i have 2gb set up for video memory?
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: uname -a for kernel version
<tomreyn> johnfg: i'm late to the party, but wondering (i probably missed oyu discussing this) whether you're using caonon's drivers, or what came with ubuntu. also, the same for the ppd.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: this is his paste: http://dpaste.com/3BP9HC3
<johnfg> tomreyn: canon for both.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: thanks
<johnfg> btw...same latest kernel available on the stretch machine that's 64 bit.
<johnfg> The other is my old server.
<arooni> i find gnome-shell to be quite buggy on ubuntu 18.04.2 ;  would upgrading to ubuntu 18.10 allowing me to move to gnome 3.30 be a good idea?
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: after chrooting, I'd run uname -a, but it still ran it on this machine, the ubuntu.
<tomreyn> johnfg: chrooting doesn't run a different kernel.
<johnnyfive> Does Ubuntu follow Debian when it comes to the meaning/definition/usage of "Suite" and "Component" as defined here: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Format#Suite ?
<johnfg> tomreyn: There wasn't really an applicable driver native in the ubuntu.
<pi0> is pgp used to encrypt a ubuntu filesystem
<lordcirth__> pi0, you mean if you choose encryption in the installer?
<pi0> i installed disk encryption but how do i test the integrity of it
<tomreyn> johnfg: i see. i guess i would have gone for the canono one, too. so what you downloaded is linux-UFRII-drv-v370-uken-05.tar.gz i assume?
<lordcirth__> pi0, the installer's full disk encryption uses LUKS
<johnfg> exactly.
<pi0> what is pgp used for?
<johnnyfive> pi0, pgp/gpg is used as a chain of trust for packages/index files in some linux distros
<lordcirth__> pi0, pgp (as implemented by the gpg tool) is used to sign packages, mostly
<johnfg> linux-UFRII-drv-v370-usen-06.tar.gz actually, but I'm sure yours was a typo :-)
<tomreyn> johnfg: i'm not sure this is strictly needed, but may be worth a try: is your user account in groups plugdev and lpadmin?
<johnnyfive> It's used for email too, and other stuff, but in this context it's just to validate that a package/index file you downloaded has not been tampered with
<johnfg> tomreyn: I'll check
<pi0> but i would not use it in daily every day use
<tomreyn> johnfg: i copy-pasted, so not a typo on the driver archive file name.
<johnnyfive> pi0, that a question? If you used 'apt' you use gpg/pgp every day. If you want to encrypt your email you could use it daily as well.
<johnfg> tomreyn: Yes on both.
<pi0> oh it can be used to encrypt individual files as well?
<johnfg> tomreyn: You're in the UK?
<pi0> like ms doc files
<tomreyn> johnfg: not at this time, but in europe
<johnfg> any other ideas?
<johnnyfive> pi0, sure, however my use of "encrypt" was wrong, it's usually just 'signed', however I think you can actually encrypt with it as well
<zeropoint> You can.
<johnnyfive> pi0, here is a gpg/pgp signed file: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease
<zeropoint> Sign, encrypt, or both.
<tomreyn> johnfg: when my browser will return from sleep i'll see
<johnnyfive> However I wouldn't recommend encrypting an entire drive with it. That'd... well I may have nightmares tonight due to this thought.
<zeropoint> No, you wouldnt encrypt a disk or filesystem with it.
<pi0> i see i was wording it incorrectly
<pi0> the correct term is sign not encrypt
<zeropoint> Encrypt is also a thing.
<johnnyfive> ^
<zeropoint> But separate from signing.
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: you got other ubuntu iso's laying around for a livetest?
<pi0> is there a way to test the integrity of my luks encrypted disk
<johnnyfive> encryption is usually done on drives to hide things, signing is used on files to validate and verify what/who
<zeropoint> pi0: Thats already done within LUKS at the block level. The integrity of files within the filesystem is a different matter entirely.
<pi0> i downloaded veracrypt for containers but is there something better or is that decent for now
<johnfg> lotuspsychje: Just the 18.04 that I installed from.  Should I boot that?
<pi0> zeropoint: i see, so do not worry and let that part be
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: no, thats gonna be same kernel as you got now
<lordcirth__> pi0, if you have LUKS set up, and a strong password, it will work
<pi0> i should not be concerned if it installed?
<tomreyn> johnfg: so indeed it's just the locale that's coded into the driver file name that differs (on the U.S. site i end up on yours).
<pi0> i recently got a wired 2fa key
<pi0> yubico
<pi0> can i add that support as well
<pi0> wired magazine 2fa key yubico
<lordcirth__> pi0, if you want to see the layout, you could run 'lsblk -f'
<johnfg> I think I'll try booting the iso and see if it prints.  worth a try, even though same kernel.
<lotuspsychje> johnfg: you got tlp installed?
<zeropoint> The best you can do with a Yubikey is loading a very long passphrase as a static key.
<tomreyn> johnfg: i assume you tried printing a test page from the cups webadmin, tried delting and re-adding the printer?
<johnfg> tomreyn: Yes to all.
<tomreyn> johnfg: hmm well, that's all that comes to my mind for now. sorry.
<pi0> nice i see it, lots of squashfs
<lordcirth__> pi0, squashfs? Are you on a livecd?
<pi0> i installed it on my surface pro 6
<pi0> without bootable usb
<pi0> i shouldnt be on that
<johnnyfive> I'm still trying to determine what the point of the "Codename" is in Release files. How is it used by clients and/or the apt ecosystem?
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: if you look at /etc/apt/sources.list you'll see the codename used there
<johnnyfive> tomreyn, yes I see it listed, but how is it ever actually used?
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: it specifies the apt package repositories to use on this system. different ubuntu releases have different package repositories, those are not compatible.
<johnnyfive> apt has no parameters to filter by codename afaik, and none of the tools used to create Release/Packages.gz files seem to really care what it is set to
<johnnyfive> tomreyn, do you have a resource to describe what you're saying? I can create release files with a multitude of values and apt has yet to choke
<tomreyn> have a look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ - this is where apt pulls the information of available packages and pending updates from
<tomreyn> (there are many mirror servers, so it doesn't *have* to be from this one)
<johnnyfive> tomreyn, roger. Again thanks for responding but this is too high level for the question. I run a repository that closely mirrors the entire xenial/bionic repositories, and we custom create the Release/Packages.gz files. I understand lots of the ecosystem, but "codename" doesn't seem to have any use.
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: so the (usually) third field of a 'deb' or 'deb-src' line, the one behind the url, is the codename, and ais used to make apt construct urls which end up in these subdirectories.
<someone235> tomreyn: Hi, I still got some problems, if you have some time to advise :)
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: since this is outside of support, may i suggest you ask in #uubntu-(app-)devel or in #ubuntu-mirrors ?
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: the latter just if there are actual issues with the source of your mirroring
<someone235> tomreyn: I succeed to get rid of the ACPI errors here https://i.imgur.com/TLOsUaj.jpg but I still have the two last lines left
<someone235> "couldn't get size" and "/dev/nm..."
<someone235> tomreyn: do you know anything about it?
<johnnyfive> ya none of those are really relevant to the question, I honestly just am trying to understand where "codename" is used in the apt ecosystem. Even the debian faq doesn't say much about it: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Format#Codename
<johnnyfive> thanks again though, tomreyn
<tomreyn> someone235: how did you get rid of them? did booting to recovery menu and continuing from there not work then?
<lotuspsychje> johnnyfive: whats your end goal exactly?
<someone235> tomreyn: no, but I set nomodeset and acpi=off
<johnnyfive> lotuspsychje, very convoluted, but basically I am trying to re-create a flat-file repository in Bionic, but that mechanic was broken in Bionic
<tomreyn> someone235: acpi=off is pretty harsh, i wouldn't recommend this just yet.
<johnnyfive> lotuspsychje, the error is this: https://forums.plex.tv/t/w-conflicting-distribution-https-downloads-plex-tv-repo-deb-public-inrelease-expected-public/194055
<someone235> tomreyn: It's just temporary to see if I can make it work
<johnnyfive> basically, if you create a flat-file repository, the entry in your sources.list must be absolute (contain a /), as the release field, but apt chokes b/c it won't match what is in the "codename" field of a Release file.. Is the super short version
<tomreyn> someone235: i'm not sure what the acpi error means really. a table failed to load, apparently something USB related. have you tried running the command suggested in the message there?
<tomreyn> ... to view logs
<someone235> yes
<someone235> tomreyn: it's just a huge log
<someone235> tomreyn: the bottom line is the lines you see in the top of the screen
<tomreyn> someone235: well you can save it to a file and upload it.
<tomreyn> someone235: but do it while acpi=off isnt set
<someone235> tomreyn: OK, I'll try it
<lotuspsychje> johnnyfive: interesting here: https://forums.plex.tv/t/conflicting-distribution-error-when-updating-plex-repo-via-apt-in-ubuntu-18-04/238152/19
<someone235> cya soon :)
<johnnyfive> lotuspsychje, ya that's the issue Bionic introduced. I have a solution. I don't know what the affects of changing the codename in a release file has, is my question.
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: did you spot or create a bug report for this feature breaking on bionic?
<someone235> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kZRWpDxcJm/
<someone235> this is the logs
<someone235> *these are :)
<LucianCavello> @fkl: you could edit pdf's with Google Drive's OCR function...not sure about deleting pages...guess that would be possible. Though formatting will be lost. It's just OCR. Just thought I'd mention it nonetheless.
<tomreyn> someone235: okay, this will take a while to review, i'll ping you
<someone235> thx!
<lotuspsychje> someone235: meanwhile can you tell us more about that system? whats the brand? bios up to date?
<someone235> lotuspsychje: it's dell precision 5520. BIOS up to date
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<someone235> lotuspsychje: I told it before, but maybe you missed it. I had Ubuntu 18.04, then I installed additional 16.04 for something, and then it broke the 18.04 boot
<lotuspsychje> someone235: is that a dell with preinstalled 16.04 normally?
<someone235> lotuspsychje: no, it came with windows
<lotuspsychje> someone235: your 18.04 iso is a recent one?
<someone235> lotuspsychje: I installed the 18.04 in july 2018. It was the recent one in that time
<lotuspsychje> someone235: you could try a 18.04.2 iso as a test perhaps
<ash_worksi> what is the use case for the `-o` flag on `groupadd` ?
<OerHeks> line #71 "Kernel is locked down from EFI secure boot"  did you install 18.04 in uefi mode?
<OerHeks> that explains it
<ash_worksi> I know that's not an ubuntu utility and that there is `addgroup` for that, but I am curious
<someone235> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure it'll work, because I'm pretty sure the problem is me deleting the uefi loader accidently, but I'll give it a try
<someone235> lotuspsychje: oh, and it's Xubuntu. Not that it matters
<black_mamba> I'm trying to update snapd to 2.37 +, but its always saying 2.34.2, is it only on available on ubuntu 18 ?
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, that gives the option to use an other GID than standard https://geek-university.com/linux/uid-user-identifier-gid-group-identifier/
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | black_mamba
<ubottu> black_mamba: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<black_mamba> lotuspsychje: i did, it still says 2.34, that's why i'm asking here
<OerHeks> black_mamba, only available in the beta 19.04 disco https://launchpad.net/snapd
<OerHeks> !mix
<ubottu> it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<lotuspsychje> black_mamba: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<black_mamba> OerHeks: thank you!
<ioria> black_mamba, if you are on xenial, 2.37 is available in  -proposed
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: but why?
<black_mamba> i'm not mixing, i'm making a new development template so I can update no problem.
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: you can always explicitly set the GID... it seems like this is *ONLY* when there is an existing GID that this option has an effect.
<ioria> !info snapd xenial-proposed | black_mamba
<ubottu> black_mamba: snapd (source: snapd): Daemon and tooling that enable snap packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2.37.1 (xenial-proposed), package size 11289 kB, installed size 54708 kB
<black_mamba> ioria: Thank you for the added confirmation!
<ioria> ok
<qwebirc81593> Hello all
<OerHeks> ash_worksi,  not sure, i think the -g option is used more
<qwebirc81593> Can I ask some question about installation/kernel panics?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc81593: if you are on ubuntu, yes
<qwebirc81593> Yes, I dot
<qwebirc81593> Do, sorry
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: supposedly, according to an article on SO, it can be used to alias system accounts for recovery
<ash_worksi> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ioria> qwebirc81593, and the Q. is ?
<ash_worksi> the article says: One useful use of multiple entries for the same user is a rescue user when things go wrong. For example, a toor account (traditional name) whose shell is a statically-linked binary, which you use only for system repair.
<qwebirc81593> I've been using Ubuntu and other favlors without any issus on a number of laptops. Both LTS and other versions... Some time ago, If I install without internet connection, the installations are correct. But If I install them with internet connection, the installation would not reboot
<asciiwarrior7> why are task manager and calculator snaps?
<lordcirth__> asciiwarrior7, they are still available as apt packages
<ioria> qwebirc81593, usually is the contrary
<lotuspsychje> asciiwarrior7: canonical maintains some packages as snaps by default now
<asciiwarrior7> lordcirth__ I know, but I really see no point in shipping them as snaps
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, because it is oke
<asciiwarrior7> is there a ubuntu snap free version?
<tomreyn> someone235: so the ACPI error is really hardware specific, there are three bug reports about it so far, but the original reporters didn't really follow up enough on them to get this (most likely) firmware bug worked aroun din linux. this said, i'm not convinced that this issue is breaking your 18.04 boot, it is probably something else. thinking about this again, it could actually be that the older grub version the 16.04 installer may have
<tomreyn> installed (do you know/remember whether it installed grub?) breaks the proper boot. did you make changes to the bios configuration between when you last booted 18.04 (when it still worked) and before it started to fail to boot?
<lordcirth__> asciiwarrior7, just uninstall snapd?
<asciiwarrior7> currently I remove snapd and install the missing apps with apt
<lotuspsychje> asciiwarrior7: or minimal
<qwebirc81593> I've tested it with many flavours and versions. And it is because the kernel used (it downloads a kernel that crashes the reboot). It only happened in the last LTS version, but now, it happens too in 18.10
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, task manager as snap? not standard
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks I installed today ubuntu minimal
<OerHeks> so you can change to any calculator with apt-get, no problem
<tomreyn> someone235: you also seem to have "secure boot" enabled. i suggest diabling this unless you actually want to use it.
<asciiwarrior7> and this packages were snaps: gnome-calculator gnome-characters gnome-logs gnome-system-monitor
<Absolute0> How do I install openssh 7.8 or newer on ubuntu 16.04.5?
<asciiwarrior7> in the "default" installation
<someone235> tomreyn: I disabled secure boot afaik
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, if you don't like it, use an other distro?
<tomreyn> someone235: that is just for now, while we're trying to make this work. you may want to re-enable it later.
<asciiwarrior7> OerHeks, I like ubuntu, but I don't understand, why they don't give a choice to not use snap
<tomreyn> someone235: line 71 suggests that it is enabled http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kZRWpDxcJm/
<qwebirc81593> I choose the kernel in the boot and can use the 15.10 and boot the system, but If I dont' do anything, it loads the already downloaded and crashes
<asciiwarrior7> loading times are higher and you can not theme it as much
<lotuspsychje> asciiwarrior7: file a bug wishlist
<someone235> tomreyn: I disabled virtualization and then enabled it again
<asciiwarrior7> currently I solve it by uninstalling snaps and installing the missing apps with apt
<someone235> tomreyn: this is the only change I did in the bios
<qwebirc81593> So, the main problem is the kernel downloaded in the installation... any solution?
<asciiwarrior7> lotusplychje I dont think, that they will change it because of my opinion
<lotuspsychje> asciiwarrior7: there are many wishlist comming true, you are part of the ubuntu community
<someone235> tomreyn: so you think disabling secure boot will actually help it?
<OerHeks> line #71 "Kernel is locked down from EFI secure boot"  did you install 18.04 in uefi mode?
<OerHeks> yes, disabling secureboot would give back 18.04, but you loose 16.06
<OerHeks> or 16.04\
<someone235> ok, I'll check
<ioria> qwebirc81593, you need to specify the not working kernel (and if you got rrors during the installation)
<asciiwarrior7> but what do you think? does it not annoys you? or you just dont care, that system apps got replaced with snaps?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | asciiwarrior7 for thinking
<ubottu> asciiwarrior7 for thinking: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<asciiwarrior7> okay thanks
<timeless> is anyone here familiar w/ systemd-plymouth-fsck?
<lordcirth__> timeless, ask your actual question, it's faster.
<qwebirc81593> ioria: No errors. If I choose the other kernel at after the installation, it appears like a normal first reboot. The one that works is 4.18.0.10 and I think the one that does not work is 4.18.0.0 and 4.15.*.*
<ioria> qwebirc81593, the actual kernel for cosmic is  4.18.0.15.16 ; 4.18.0.0 doeas not exists ; please check again
<qwebirc81593> I am using 4.18.0.10... other kernels don't boot
<ioria> qwebirc81593, ok
<qwebirc81593> 4.18.0-10-generic x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<qwebirc81593> I don't know how can I know the kernels in the system to tell you
<ioria> qwebirc81593, but do you have installed 4.18.0.15 ?
<someone235> tomreyn: new log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gTr8mxNXwg/
<someone235> doesn't look like disabling secure boot changed something
<ioria> qwebirc81593,  just run  'ls /boot'
<pi0> what are digital certificates exactly and how does it apply to ubuntu
<Dice> how do I find error logs when I get connection refused when trying a port with telnet on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> someone235: i wasn't done, yet ;-)  check if you have a bios option, in graphics section, called "IGPU Multi-Monitor", and if so, set it to "enabled". this should help with the intel i915 graphics (and also audio, for hdmi) drivers' audio error in line 1012 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kZRWpDxcJm/
<qwebirc81593> abi-4.18.0-10-generic         memtest86+.elf config-4.18.0-10-generic      memtest86+_multiboot.bin config-4.18.0-15-generic      retpoline-4.18.0-10-generic efi                           System.map-4.18.0-10-generic grub                          System.map-4.18.0-15-generic initrd.img-4.18.0-10-generic  vmlinuz-4.18.0-10-generic initrd.img-4.18.0-15-generic  vmlinuz-4.18.0-15-generic
<qwebirc81593> Sorry
<tomreyn> someone235: still not done. the root cause of 18.04 failing to boot is probably that it is unable to mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/12B6-0C20  - which may be or may have been your ESP
<qwebirc81593> I'm using 4.18.0.10. The other crashes
<ioria> qwebirc81593,  crashes how ? login loop ?  what happens if you boot it ?
<qwebirc81593> black screen forever
<ioria> qwebirc81593,  you know how to set  nomodeset in grub ?
<qwebirc81593> nope
<ioria> qwebirc81593,  yes, there is a bug report open for the latest cosmic kernel; but it's about login loop; not a black screen
<qwebirc81593> ioria: Ok
<tomreyn> someone235: you can post the output of "blkid" - it lists the known file systems. also, you have very verbose systemd log messages, did you change something about how they are logged? and finally, the log i was working with doesn't seem to have been that of ubuntu 18.04 but of ubuntu 16.04, though i'm not entirely certain there (can you show which kernels you have installed on 16.04?). i will have a quick look at your latest log now.
<ioria> !nomodeset | qwebirc81593
<ubottu> qwebirc81593: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qwebirc81593> ioria: But I've had the same problem on 18.04.1
<ioria> qwebirc81593,  it might affect it as well
<tomreyn> someone235: oh and the bug reports about working around the acpi issue are 1584407 1680268 1690502 - you may want to review those and maybe file one of your own using "ubuntu-bug linux"
<someone235> tomreyn: blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZmqHcYDvJ/
<qwebirc81593> ioria: I've installed different versions from ubuntu and lubuntu and if I install them with internet, they download a kernel and crashed. If I install then without internet connection, the installation went fine. If i updated them after the installation, they download a kernel and crashed
<someone235> tomreyn: it was taken from 16.04, I guess it's ok
<ioria> qwebirc81593,  i got it
<qwebirc81593> ioria: thanks
<tomreyn> someone235: well if we're trying to fix the 18.04 boot, it would help to have the logs of that boot, not the working 16.04 one.
<ioria> qwebirc81593,  1) try nomodest 2) use the previous kernel untll the next kernel upgrade
<someone235> tomreyn: this is what I did. I only talked about blkid
<someone235> tomreyn: does it matter if I give you the output of blkid in 16.04 or 18.04?
<qwebirc81593> ioria: Thanks so much!
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> someone235: oh ok, good. :)  for blkid that's fine, should be the same output
<Absolute0> How do I make ubuntu openssh use my manually installed openssh?
<tomreyn> someone235: however, there is no file system with UUID 12B6-0C20
<someone235> # uname -a Linux ori-Precision-5520 4.15.0-45-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 18:03:48 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<someone235> tomreyn: for 16.04
<someone235> ^^
<tomreyn> someone235: thanks. can you post /etc/fstab from the 18.04 installation next, please
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: manually installed?
<someone235> ok, cya soon
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: ./configure && make && make install
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: we dont reccomend compile your own, use the packages from the repos instead
<tomreyn> someone235: no need to reboot there
<OerHeks> Absolute0, how about the manual? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: I need the latest version
<zeropoint> Absolute0: Why?
<Absolute0> zeropoint: need to pass pci
<zeropoint> Thats not how PCI compliance works.
<Absolute0> The service I am using requires me to update it. Tell them that.
<Absolute0> "Vulnerable SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.7 detected on port 22 over TCP."
<zeropoint> Tell them to do their jobs properly and check more than version numbers.
<Absolute0> They won't change so I have to.
<zeropoint> Why do they say its vulnerable is the first question. Then see if that vulnerability is patched.
<OerHeks> OpenSSH 7.9/7.9p1 (2018-10-19) is backported to ubuntu already, iirc https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh
<Absolute0> not for xenial
<OerHeks>  so you should have the latest, only the numbering differ, but that is for our convenience
<zeropoint> Absolute0: This is your part of the PCI process. Push back on stupid crap, or find a competent assessor. I'm saying this as a QSA.
<Absolute0> zeropoint: every month they make me do monkey flips to comply. I didn't purchase the service.
<zeropoint> Push. Back. On stupid crap.
<lotuspsychje> !language | zeropoint
<ubottu> zeropoint: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> Absolute0, yes it is
<OerHeks> see changelog https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.7
<zeropoint> lotuspsychje: Go pound sand. You're one of the least helpful people in this channel.
<OerHeks> compare it with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/1:7.7p1-4ubuntu0.2
<Absolute0> I need 7.8
<OerHeks> * do not look at numbers, just the changelog with CVE numbers
<Absolute0> How do I check the sshd version?
<OerHeks> Absolute0,  7.8 is 1 behind..
<zeropoint> Absolute0: Anyway, it is the hallmark of imcompetent assessors that they only look at version numbers. You're being told to compromise stability and functionality for a version number. You need to push back on this.
<zeropoint> I realize its an uphill battle, but its a necessary one.
<Absolute0> Not my place.
<zeropoint> Yeah, it is.
<zeropoint> Sorry, but thats the situation.
<someone235> tomreyn: /etc/fstab
<someone235> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fyfyGJssb6/
<tomreyn> someone235: that's the one from 18.04, right? and you'Re back to 16.04 now?
<someone235> tomreyn: yep
<timeless> why isn't systemctl status for my fsck boot task showing progress?
<tomreyn> someone235: compare this fstab to the one of the running system (16.04), i think you will notice that the UUID of the /boot/efi line differs on 16.04
<tomreyn> someone235: this said, you could have access the fstab file of the 18.04 installation without rebooting, i tried to point this out but i think you were gone already.
<someone235> tomreyn: yes, it's different
<tomreyn> someone235: what'S the line on 16.04 ?
<someone235> tomreyn: yes, I thought about it too after rebooting :)
<tomreyn> UUID=3357-6490, i assume?
<someone235> tomreyn: UUID=3357-6490  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<someone235> yep
<tomreyn> someone235: so replace the one in 18.04 by this one.
<someone235> tomreyn: ok, rebooting
<tomreyn> someone235: unfortunatley, after doing so, you *may* still have a boot failure on 18.04 until you install or remove a kernel image there, or manually run update-inistramfs -u -k $(uname -r)
<tomreyn> someone235: no need to reboot for editing fstab.
<someone235> tomreyn: I already edited
<someone235> tomreyn: should I reboot now?
<tomreyn> yes you're just too fast for me
<someone235> lol :)
<tomreyn> ;-)
<someone235> and if it fails should I just run "update-inistramfs -u -k $(uname -r)"?
<someone235> and
<someone235> update-grub
<someone235> I guess
<pi0> what frontend gnupg do you use
<pi0> for pgp on ubuntu
<tomreyn> someone235: should be needed but shouldnt hurt
<someone235> ok cya
<Bashing-om> someone235: Correct the typo : inistramfs to initramfs .
<tomreyn> oh crap, maybe tab completion will help
<tomreyn> thanks Bashing-om
<someone235_> tomreyn, writing from hexchat from Xubuntu 18.04
<someone235_> you are the man!
<tomreyn> someone235_: glad we worked it out.
<tomreyn> you can review the other topics to look into by looking over the channel logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> the intel i915 audio driver issue is maybe irrelevant if you do not intend to use hdmi audio
<someone235_> maybe I will, but it never bothered me
<tomreyn> the apparently elevanted systemd log verbosity makes it tough to follow the logs, i suggest setting this back t defaults.
<someone235_> tomreyn, do you know where?
<tomreyn> the same place where you modified them the first time ;)
<someone235_> tomreyn, never touched it intentionally :)
<tomreyn> probably /etc/systemd/system.conf or /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<tomreyn> systemctl -pLogLevel show
<tomreyn> is this info?
<tomreyn> someone235_: ^
<Areum> Hello!
<tomreyn> hi Areum
<d33tah> hi!
<someone235_> tomreyn, yes, info
<d33tah> i just realized that snap's sandboxing for signal-desktop is preventing it from sharing files with other applications. can I turn off the sandboxing?
<tomreyn> someone235_: hmm, maybe it's a different setting then. the thing i'm mocking about is this multi-line output when systemd services start up, such as lines 1601 to 1608 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gTr8mxNXwg/
<tomreyn> d33tah: your best option is probably to save the files to your $HOME or /tmp and open them in the other application then
<Areum> Has anyone had a problem with landscape-sysinfo? When we SSH login into a VM it causes a slow login..and htop cpu usage goes up like crazy.. even when we deleted motd files
<d33tah> tomreyn: i ended up installing the application via apt
<tomreyn> d33tah: my preferred approach, too.
<tomreyn> someone235_: forget about the log verbosity, this is the result of running journalctl with -x
<someone235_> lol
<tomreyn> i just forgot you were doing so.
<ben_> hi chuna
<ben_> ciao a tutti
<tomreyn> !it | ben_
<ubottu> ben_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ben_> grazie ciao
<tomreyn> il piacere è tutto mio
<timeless> lordcirth__: how long should i wait?
<someone235_> tomreyn, thx again. Finally I can go to sleep :)
<SimonNL> you can do it any time now timeless
<leonardus> if my display connectors are connected to my GPU, it's not possible that ubuntu would still be using integrated graphics right?
<leonardus> even if the gpu is damaged?
<OerHeks> leonardus, you might find a bios setting what GPU is primairy: igp or pciXpress
<OerHeks> if set to IGP, yes, it used the onboard
<leonardus> is there a way to check within ubuntu?
<OerHeks> you claim it is broken? no
<OerHeks> see settings > details, to see what adapter you are using
<OerHeks> if you can see the screen,it is not broken
<OerHeks> any recent mobo switches auto to PciXress
<drummerboii> How to put Ubuntu on a school chromebook?
<leftyfb> drummerboii: ask your school IT department
<OerHeks> drummerboii, there are tons of howto's to brick chromebooks, but with a small storage, it is useless ( ubuntu takes 10 gb or zo)
<zeropoint> drummerboii: Does your school allow you to do so?
<leftyfb> you know they're not going to answer with "no"
<OerHeks> = 10gb without any other software than standard
<pauljw> not familiar with chromebooks, but maybe install to an external usb drive and boot from it.
<zeropoint> leftyfb: Yup, but I want them to think about it before doing something that can get them in trouble with their school.
<urxtnw> I have a brother printer, and it's a wifi printer, when printing in Ubuntu, do I have to use CUPS with it?
<OerHeks> urxtnw, yes
<OerHeks> once the printer is connected; https://itstillworks.com/connect-wireless-printer-ubuntu-8298256.html
<OerHeks> easy peasy
<urxtnw> OerHeks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu this tutorial says you need a server, so you're making your local machine the server correct?
<OerHeks> yes, cups acts like a printing server
<urxtnw> OerHeks, so I don't need to install OEM drivers?
<black_13> how do remote desktop from my back to an ubuntu machine.
<OerHeks> urxtnw, no, the ipp printing protocol does that for you, AFAIK
<leftyfb> black_13: from your back?
<black_13> mac
<black_13> yeah that would be funny
<urxtnw> OerHeks, same with scanning?
<leftyfb> black_13: either run a VNC or RDP server on Ubuntu or run something like teamviewer
<OerHeks> urxtnw, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners#Network_Scanning .. but scanning over wireless can be horribly slow
<urxtnw> OerHeks, Thank you, the link you provided me for the printing, what do you mean once the printer is connected. You mean once I connect it to the network then I have to follow those instructions to make it work in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> urxtnw, correct, first authenticate, then run the printing and wireless tools to setup
<urxtnw> OerHeks, damn, I installed this mfc9340cdwcupswrapper-1.1.4-0.i386.deb beforehand. I should uninstall it right?
<OerHeks> urxtnw, not sure abou tthat, does it work already?
<urxtnw> nope, not at all
<urxtnw> I do sudo apt list --installed | grep -i 9340 and I found this:
<urxtnw> mfc9340cdwcupswrapper/now 1.1.4-0 i386 [installed,local]
<urxtnw> to remove it to I go sudo apt-get autoremove mfc9340cdwcupswrapper?
<urxtnw> OerHeks, nevermind, used purge, worked!
<Kon-> What's the reason for wine-mono and wine-gecko no longer being included in Multiverse?
<Kon-> Current versions of Wine still prompt for these every time you install a prefix
<jeremy31> Kon-: Why would anyone other than a maintainer of multiverse know?
<Kon-> Someone who was interested and was following the issue at the time
<jeremy31> Kon-: Might want to see if there is a mailing list archive, you might find a reason there
<Kon-> Thanks jeremy31. Seems like it just wasn't maintained on the Debian end. The version shipped in 16.04 was already 2 years out of date at that time
<horus125> can I safely abort diff command if it's taking too long?
<tomreyn> horus125: sure, if you don't mind loosing the results.
<guiverc> horus125, i can't see why not, it only reads from the files  (ouptput going to stdout)
<OerHeks> ctrl + c
<horus125> just wanted to be too careful, thanks guys
<Sujit> hi im having trouble installing mate on my android device running UserLAnd
<Sujit> I used apt install -y apt-get install mate-desktop-environment
<Sujit> sorry...should read............apt install mate-desktop-environment
<Sujit> it runs when i type mate-session...but not as root..so I cant install anything inside mate....
<Sujit> lightdm wont run however i try...
<Sujit> anybody?
<guiverc> Sujit, we support Ubuntu, not android or MATE desktop (Ubuntu-MATE is supported, but not the MATE desktop unless on a Ubuntu base)
#ubuntu 2019-02-20
<OerHeks> i have no idea about android device troubles
<Sujit> yes its ubuntu base
<guiverc> what release of Ubuntu?\
<guiverc> and why note ubuntu-mate-desktop ?
<Sujit> im just trying to reinstall right now....i have to check the version.... one sec
<guiverc> s/note/not - sorry typo
<Sujit> its a dierect download from the userLAnd android app...it does state....i cant query it as its currently installing mate...
<guiverc> which implies to me it's not a Ubuntu base; it's an android add-on.
<guiverc> Sujit, i looked up userland, it's not running Ubuntu -it's for running linux software without running a full distribution, thus off-topic in my opinion in this room (you're trying to run MATE on a non-Ubuntu)
<Sujit> you have to choose a distro and i picked ubuntu...
<Sujit> is there a command line way to check the ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> Sujit: lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> or -rs is you really just want the main version string
<Sujit> ok its going to take a few moniutes for reinstallation of mate - and then i'll tell you the output...
<Sujit> mate is wroking just I cant install anything new....
<Sujit> i think the problem is with the account rights and how the x server is set up
<tomreyn> but yes, we only support official ubuntu here
<Sujit> ok....il wait to see the os version..
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> any idea why my ethernet connection drops after heavy use for ~30mins/1hour? I just detach/reattach the cable and it's all fine after that, I'd love being able to avoid it though (I'm transferring 3tb over ethernet)
<OerHeks> maybe a bad cable?
<guiverc> Fire-Dragon-DoL, no idea, but I'd check the switch-logs plugged in the other end for clues, it may be dropping the connection because of rules (spam/use to reduce it's workload/temperature etc), ie. it's not your pc's (or Ubuntu's) fault
<Sujit> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Sujit> @tomreyn
<Sujit> so im on offical ubuntu according to the commandline
<OerHeks> i just instaalled userland, and see presets, debian, ubuntu, but no mate
<Sujit> i get a page-full or errors when i run "mate-session" from the username: sujit...uit wont even find the directory with root
<Voob_Sant> hey sup
<OerHeks> "vnc must be 6-8 char.. crap"
<OerHeks> so no, i think you are bound to ubuntu
<Sujit> OerHeks...you install ubuntu....then drop into the vnc session.....and install mate dektop
<Sujit> it runs...just not proper rights...
<Sujit> open office.... caja.... firefox all work..
<Sujit> im just trying to install synaptic as root...
<OerHeks> there is no root, forget it
<Sujit> no you can su root
<Sujit> and administer all accounts from there
<Sujit> you can adduser and the moduser
<Sujit> and ad to sudo group...
<OerHeks> no, this is not supported here, no root, just a glimpse of ubuntu
<OerHeks> good luck !
<Sujit> OerHeks...it has root...
<Sujit> just type su root
<Sujit> into the terminal
<Sujit> OerHeks... why do you say there'sn no root?
<OerHeks> i think you need to seek support on their github page
<OerHeks> just uninstalled it, not really interesting to find out
<Sujit> OK my problem: how do I run mate-session as admin....or as sudo?
<Sujit> or is thart not possible?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> guiverc: I can check, but again, it's this laptop slowing down
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I'll try with wifi only
<Sujit> sudo mate-session.....given error client is not authorised to connect to server
<Sujit> but mate-session works fine....
<texla> Looking for a command to use to make a name change in /grub.cfg
<Sujit> is there a list of authorised clients for mate-session and how do i adjust it?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> with wifi, no problems at all, so it seems to be specific to ethernet
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> that's annoying
<Tin_man> Fire-Dragon-DoL, how many devices hooked to the ethernet?
<guiverc> Fire-Dragon-DoL, wifi is likely far slower (even N is slower than gigabit) & some cheap switches do cheap tricks like that  instead of overheating & thus causing warranty-claims...it was just a thought; switching out the switch would prove/disprove it
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> Tin_man: what do you mean? On my router, 4 and 4 to a switch
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> some cables are unplugged on the other side though
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> so maybe 6
<Tin_man> I'm thinking NIC.. could be wrong. to you machine..
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> but the laptop is directly connected to the router
<Tin_man> your*
<Tin_man> if none of the other machines ane having any trouble with the router, I'd suspect you laptop NIC.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> also, I know wifi is slower but I have to transfer 3tb, over 5ghz I get 15MB/sec on ethernet I was getting 26MB/sec (the HDD beiong the bottleneck probably), but it was "crashing" after 30 minutes
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I prefer consistency in this case, lol
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> none of my other machine have ubuntu though, so hard to test
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I'll try running with a usb stick and a live distro and see if the problem is still there
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I probably can try with a different cable too
<Tin_man> well, Fire-Dragon-DoL good luck with your problem..
<mapleroot> wew
<detly> software recommendation request - I'm after a super simple picture editor (think, drawing arrows and text and boxes on photos). Currently I need to go through Gimp and Inkscape in a very convoluted way to do this. Is there something a bit simpler? Like Pinta, but currently working?
<thecolorjay> Hey, I'm having an issue with apt-transport-tor on Ubuntu and on Debian. I can't get it to work and I keep getting the same output in my terminal.
<thecolorjay> "Err:1 tor+http://sdscoq7snqtznauu.onion/torproject.org bionic InRelease
<thecolorjay>   Waiting for the SOCKS proxy socks5h://localhost:9050 to first part of response timed out [IP: 127.0.0.1 9050]
<thecolorjay> Err:2 tor+http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<thecolorjay>   Waiting for the SOCKS proxy socks5h://localhost:9050 to first part of response timed out [IP: 127.0.0.1 9050]
<thecolorjay> Err:3 tor+http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease
<thecolorjay>   Waiting for the SOCKS proxy socks5h://localhost:9050 to first part of response timed out [IP: 127.0.0.1 9050]
<zeropoint> Are you trying to pull apt repos over tor?
<leftyfb> !paste | thecolorjay
<ubottu> thecolorjay: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: I would troubleshoot whether or not you have a tor proxy running on localhost on port 9050
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: sudo lsof -i :9050 # would be a good start
<thecolorjay> I have, it's running for sure leftyfb
<thecolorjay> And sorry, I'll use Pastebin next time.
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: not according to your error message
<thecolorjay> Yeah well I've checked the status with systemctl and it's running.
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: sudo lsof -i :9050
<thecolorjay> tor     3921 debian-tor    6u  IPv4  31282      0t0  TCP localhost:9050 (LISTEN)
<thecolorjay> See
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lsb_release -a
<thecolorjay> https://pastebin.com/gUnt8CK3
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lsb_release -a
<thecolorjay> Oh, my bad, read that wrong
<thecolorjay> https://pastebin.com/gUnt8CK3
<thecolorjay> I edited it
<leftyfb> you edited it?
<thecolorjay> I should mention that I am running this in VirtualBox because I'm trying to get it working before I install it to hardware.
<leftyfb> ok? which part did you edit?
<thecolorjay> Yeah, I changed that paste instead of making a new one.
<leftyfb> oh
<thecolorjay> Just check that paste again
<malice_> It looks syntactically and semantically correct to me, but the zone file does not respect the gmtoffset (I get GMT0 instead of GMT-8)
<malice_> oops
<malice_> meant to start with...
<malice_> Hey! I need some help with zic - I am trying to get a minimal sample to work, but it doesn't. I've created a simple zone file: http://ix.io/19fg
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: have you verified that your tor proxy works with say a browser?
<malice_> (and then read what I posted above - sorry...) - I also tried couple of different examples and I can't get a zone to work.
<thecolorjay> No, I will right now.
<malice_> Is zic broken on Ubuntu?
<malice_> Or is it just me?
<malice_> I'm calling it using `zic file-name -d .`
<thecolorjay> Yeah it doesn't work for the browser either leftyfb
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: ok, so not a problem with apt-transport-tor
<thecolorjay> If the daemon is running which it is, why would it not work?
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: misconfiguration? Look through logs?
<thecolorjay> It's a fresh install of Tor though
<thecolorjay> A fresh install of Xubuntu
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: is your virtual guest able to reach the internet at all?
<thecolorjay> Yeah because I did a system upgrade before configuring apt-transport-tor
<thecolorjay> I'll show you exactly what I did, one sec
<thecolorjay> https://pastebin.com/pqmLr8E1
<leftyfb> sorry, I don't have a lot of experience with the tor daemons. That is what isn't working at the moment though.
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: again, look at the configs. Look through logs
<thecolorjay> I don't know why it would say it's running if it's failing to connect.
<thecolorjay> Okay I'll see what I can find.
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: logs usually tell you that sort of thing
<thecolorjay> True, lol
<thecolorjay> Thanks for the help man, I'll let you know if I fix it and how I fixed it.
<thecolorjay> Okay check that last paste again, https://pastebin.com/pqmLr8E1 that's my log output, I can't make anything of it really. I will have to try Tails to see if I can connect to Tor still, maybe my ISP has started blocking it and that's the problem.
<leftyfb> Feb 20 02:22:24.000 [warn] Failed to find node for hop #1 of our path. Discarding this circuit.
<leftyfb> that doesn't look good to me
<leftyfb> looks like it's not connecting to the tor network
<thecolorjay> Yeah it's fucking weird, I'm trying the Tor Browser now because Tails wouldn't connect either.
<thecolorjay> I'm in fucking Canada, have they started blocking Tor in Canada now?
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: please watch the language
<thecolorjay> No the Tor Browser is connecting just fine
<thecolorjay> Can't connect to onions though :-/
<tomreyn> which ubuntu + tor version is this?
<thecolorjay> Xubuntu 18.04 but I've tried 18.10 and Debian 9 as well.
<thecolorjay> I'll check the Tor version, one sec.
<tomreyn> is it a custom tor configuration?
<thecolorjay> It's the latest version
<thecolorjay> No, it's default
<tomreyn> latest upstream tor or latest you found in ubuntu?
<thecolorjay> It seems it can't find any guard nodes but the Tor Browser finds guard nodes perfectly fine.
<thecolorjay> Latest in Ubuntu
<thecolorjay> When I add the Tor Project repository.
<tomreyn> hmm actually the one in ubuntu 18.04 works just fine
<leftyfb> so not the latest in ubuntu. You're pulling it from the Tor repo
<thecolorjay> I've tried the default Tor from the Ubuntu repositories as well but I have the same problem.
<thecolorjay> Yes
<tomreyn> do you do outbound firewalling?
<thecolorjay> I haven't set up any firewall for this VM
<thecolorjay> Nor the host
<tomreyn> hmm, try aksing in #tor i guess
<tomreyn> i think their main channel is on oftc, though
<tomreyn> but freenode probably works, too
<thecolorjay> Wait a second, I have an Anti-Virus on my host, I'm running Windows at the moment so I am going to disable that and see what happens.
<thecolorjay> It's not an Internet Security suite though so it really shouldn't effect anything.
<thecolorjay> Okay I'll check there
<thecolorjay> Shit, it may be my system clock
<thecolorjay> It probably is
<thecolorjay> It's not building a circuit and that's what happens if your system clock isn't set properly.
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: please watch the language
<thecolorjay> :-(
<thecolorjay> You ruin all the fun leftyfb
<leftyfb> thecolorjay: the channel guidelines are in the topic
<nshirelaptop> would it be possible to put something like a virtual machine on one of the terminals accessible through ctrl-alt-f[1-6]?
<thecolorjay> Holy monkeys, I got it working!
<thecolorjay> It was my system clock, it was way out of whack, I have been trying to get this to work for weeks and it's my damn system clock on my host OS the whole time.
<OerHeks> thecolorjay, known issue, when windows time and linux time differ http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/
<OerHeks> utc/local time
<nshirelaptop> I recommend making windows use universal time, not altering the linux settings
<OerHeks> nshirelaptop +1
<leftyfb> i'd recommend not running Windows ;)
<OerHeks> utc for the win
<nshirelaptop> it really should be on utc anyway, it's the only sane way
<OerHeks> or if you have an atom clock onboard, i would use that
<nshirelaptop> lol
<nshirelaptop> I did "Reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation /v RealTimeIsUniversal /t REG_QWORD /d 1" on my dualboot laptop and it worked like a charm.
<OerHeks> nshirelaptop, about that VM on a tty, i have seen that before, but have no clue how to bing that
<thecolorjay> Ha ha yeah leftyfb, it's for gaming and I have VirtualBox installed on it so I am using it because I don't have a Linux install at the moment due to this exact problem.
<thecolorjay> Will do OerHeks
<thecolorjay> The time zone is always screwed up on Windows, it's never right and it is set to UTC but it doesn't seem to matter.
<thecolorjay> I have to manually set the hour.
<OerHeks> time to replace bios battery?
<thecolorjay> Would that be why?
<thecolorjay> It's pretty old now
<OerHeks> that is, if the time is way off in minutes and hours
<thecolorjay> Sweet, I didn't know that, I will get a replacement
<thecolorjay> :-D
<leftyfb> the battery only matters when you lose power
<leftyfb> it won't help drifting
<leftyfb> tell Windows to use an NTP server
<thecolorjay> True, I can do that.
<thecolorjay> It may be modem too, I'll have to check it on there.
<thecolorjay> My BIOS is fully up to date.
<leftyfb> your modem will not affect your Windows time drifting unless you're pointing your Windows NTP client at your modem(router) as an NTP server and it is having drifting issues
<thecolorjay> Oh, alright
<thecolorjay> Good to know
<leftyfb> just point your Windows machine at an NTP server online somewhere
<tomreyn> pick an ntp pool close to you from pool.ntp.org, not the default windows one.
<thecolorjay> Sounds good
<leftyfb> ^ that
<thecolorjay> Okay I used 0.pool.ntp.org
<Gerowen> I
<Gerowen> hate
<Gerowen> wine
<nshirelaptop> the NTP server is a bit problematic, it may check the server immediately on boot before the network drivers load, timeout, and give up for a while
<Gerowen> I accidentally installed it as a dependency a week or two ago, instantly uninstalled it, but it still added stupid context menu entries in nautilus so that "notepad" still shows up for .ini files, even though it doesn't exist...
<thecolorjay> Me too man, Windows is awful
<leftyfb> Gerowen: try #wine-hq
<Gerowen> I like using Wine to run software, but in a containerized environment, like proton on Steam.
<nshirelaptop> also its not very elegant to have the time change drastically on every boot
<Gerowen> I hate how it installs crap everywhere and doesn't undo everything when you uninstall it if you just "apt install wine" it.
<leftyfb> Gerowen: This is a support channel. Feel free to rant in #uuntu-offtopic
<thecolorjay> Yeah Proton is pretty awesome
<Gerowen> Sorry, I thought that's where I was, :p
<Gerowen> Wrong tab.
<ElectroXexual> Hi, is there any way change default keyboard shortcuts of nemo? I just want to switch going up a dir from Alt+up 'to 'Esc'.
<nshirelaptop> try the gnome tweaks package I think
<nshirelaptop> idk if that will change nemo settings or not... its useful either way
<ElectroXexual> I'm not using Gnome
<thecolorjay> I've added "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" to my cheat sheet now so I never have that stupid problem again!
<nshirelaptop> just got the message " system program problem detected, do you want to report? ..." on boot, what logs should I look at to diagnose?
<tomreyn> the previous uptimes' journal / syslog
<tomreyn> but if you want a useful backtrace you'll probably need to submit it
<thecolorjay> I get that message all the time nshirelaptop, not sure why but it appears on fresh installs, super annoying!
<tomreyn>  /var/crash/ should contain all that was logged about it
<nshirelaptop> hmm weird, nano shows no contents of gnome.shell.121.crash
<nshirelaptop> oh wait I didn't sudo
<tomreyn> for reports which were already submitted from your system: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/whoopsie_reports
<adm_mint> hello. Wifi doesnt work. Command dmesg shows the network driver "rtl8xxxu" and command lspci doesnt show this driver. In fact, "Network controller..." doesnt appear in that list
<Lost_Goat> hey has anyone installed pihole locally on their system instead of using it in a docker container ?
<Uzen> hi
<Uzen> hi
<Uzen> hi
<Uzen> hi
<Uzen> hi
<phazon> Lost_Goat: try #pihole or #raspbian or (preferably) pihole's gitter: https://gitter.im/pi-hole/pi-hole
<Lost_Goat> phazon, thanks for the info
<phazon> Lost_Goat: they've not really much irc presence tho; best bet is gitter
<Lost_Goat> yea i will go with glitter
<phazon> for docker support i think they use this one: https://gitter.im/diginc/docker-pi-hole
<adm_mint> hello. Wifi doesnt work. Command dmesg shows the network driver "rtl8xxxu" and command lspci doesnt show this driver. In fact, "Network controller..." doesnt appear in that list
<lawltoad> When I go into nvidia setting it shows PRIME, propritary drivers are selected, prime-select returns nvidia being used, but glxinfo | grep renderer gives me MESA DRI what gives?
<jwash> hi everyone, sound is going through my dvi port, not my hdmi. when i do 'speaker-test --channels 2 --rate 48000 --device hw:1,3' it outputs to the correct place hdmi
<jwash> how do i get it to 1,3 all the time?
<murthy> jwash: hi
<jwash> hi
<murthy> jwash: Did you select the proper output device in the sound output settings?
<jwash> yes, but it plays through the dvi plug not the hdmi plug
<murthy> jwash: can you show the screenshot of the sound settings dialog?
<jwash> https://ibb.co/9qKkNLd
<Neb_> Hi, could someone please tell me how to enable read write access for a sftp user in ubuntu 1804, cheers.
<lawltoad> how do I swithc which package provides glx
<d6> Does anyone about the simplest but yet very functional music production software for Ubuntu 18.04
<elias_a> d6: What kind of production do you mean?
<d6> to make or produce music as stated
<elias_a> d6: Writing sheet music and recording & mixing are quite different use cases so define your need.
<d6> LOL, what's to define?
<zeon98> Anyone bored enough to educate me about Linux and bsd.
<elias_a> d6: What is is you are going to do: are you doing the whole chain from making arrangements and writing sheet music and then record and mix.
<zeon98> Different topic
<zeon98> Sounds like you know stuff about music
<elias_a> d6: If just recording and mixing, I'd go for Ardour.
<elias_a> zeon98: Well, the concept of music production covers the whole chain.
<zeon98> I'm looking into building fx pedals
<zeon98> Something you're used
<Neb_> Can someone please help me with ssh for ubuntu 1804
<underd0g> Neb_: what do you need help with in regards to ssh?
<lawltoad> what do you need Neb_ ?
<Neb_> Basically my firewall was not allowing incoming sftp connections, so I ran ufw disable, ufw reset, added back the ssh sftp port 80 443 etc, then ufw enabled. Although now ssh is not working along with sftp -_-
<underd0g> Neb_: I know alot of ISP's block the forwarding of port 443. did you have it running correctly recently
<Neb_> It was all working perfectly beforehand, the ssh that is. It is a digital ocean VPS so I dont think thats the problem
<underd0g> Neb_: check sudo ufw status to see if they are actually open
<Neb_> Seems ive messed up bad, apparently root is the wrong username for the digital ocean console when its never been changed haha
<pi0> anyone here use seahorse on ubuntu
<Neb_> At the ubuntu login it asks for username, when i type root it says login incorrect without even asking for a pw
<phoenix_firebrd> jwash: do you use any software like jack?
<jwash> no
<lawltoad> Hi, I'm trying to install bumblebee and get the following
<lawltoad> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lawltoad>  bumblebee : Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.18)
<lawltoad>              Recommends: virtualgl but it is not installable or
<lawltoad>                          primus but it is not going to be installed
<murthy> jwash: take a look at this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples
<murthy> lawltoad: what is the source of the package?
<lawltoad> murthy, source?
<murthy> Neb_: at the terminal or greeter ?
<lawltoad> murthy, just a regular apt-get install bumblebee on a freshis install of 18.04 bionic
<Neb_> @murthy At the terminal
<Neb_> Idk what todo because I literally cannot access the machine.
<murthy> lawltoad: you downloaded the deb from somewhere or you are trying to install from repository?
<phazon> lawltoad: try without recommends: apt-get install --no-install-recommends bumblebee
<lawltoad> whats that do?
<lawltoad> murthy, the repo
<lawltoad> phazon, That gives me a: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lawltoad>  bumblebee : Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.18)
<lawltoad> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<murthy> Neb_: its your local workstation?
<Neb_> Its a vps murthy
<Neb_> I just forced access through the recovery ios
<Neb_> But i need to somehow reset the root user
<Neb_> login
<murthy> Neb_: Sorry couldn't help you on that
<lawltoad> Neb_, passwd changes users' passwords if thats what you're asking
<Neb_> Its not the password guys, its when the terminal asks for my username i type "root" which is what it has always been
<phazon> v, xserver-xorg-core
<Neb_> but it instantly replies with login incorrect without asking for a password
<phazon> lawltoad: bionic should have 2:1.19; did you apt-get update first?
<Neb_> now im getting  WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<Neb_> guess im getting hacked
<Neb_> gg
<lawltoad> phazon, Yep, just ran an apt-get update
<lawltoad> and apt-get upgrade
<RonSir> Hi all
<RonSir> new to Ubuntu, well all of them, but Gentoo flavors
<murthy> RonSir: hi
<RonSir> I would like to build GCC-8.2.X
<RonSir> I have git GCC off the ubuntu servers
<RonSir> and in Gentoo I'd know what to do, but here I don't
<lawltoad> phazon, trying to install xserver-xorg-core wants to remove a bunch of stuff like:   ubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-18.04
<RonSir> I have tar xf all the *.gz files that I checked out
<phazon> lawltoad: well, what broken packages do you have held back? 'apt-mark showhold'
<lawltoad> RonSir, This is a kinda stupid answer.... but when I need fresh binaries I install arch in docker and cp out the binaries I need *shrugs*
<murthy> RonSir: install the build-essentials package
<RonSir> That is done murthy
<lawltoad> phazon, that returns nothing. with and without sudo
<RonSir> docker is far off at the moment.. Probably wise, but for now.. Do it as old schoole as old me.. :)
<murthy> RonSir: to install the build dependency packages, use the command sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<murthy> RonSir: after that the usual build procedure
<phazon> lawltoad: no clue then
<RonSir> Murthy apt-get build-dep gcc-8
<lawltoad> is there a way to force install bumblebee without deps
<pi0> what is considered a front end for gnupg
<pi0> for ubuntu
<murthy> RonSir: yes
<murthy> RonSir: that will install all the build deps
<RonSir> Yes, I see it pulling them down
<RonSir> done
<murthy> RonSir: ya, also prefer to use "/usr" for install prefix on Ubuntu
<murthy> RonSir: build started?
<RonSir> currently the checkout for the ubuntu gcc-8 git is /home/ron/gccsrc/gcc-8
<murthy> ok
<RonSir> no compile as started taht I am aware of
<RonSir> Didn't "apt-get build-dep gcc-8" just pull down the binaries?
<murthy> RonSir: only the dependency packages
<murthy> not the source
<murthy> RonSir: you have to git clone the source in your case
<RonSir> I did this earlier
<RonSir> git clone https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-8
<RonSir> and tar xf on the *.xz files
<murthy> RonSir: ok, and?
<RonSir> so it looks like I have the sources, debian, gcc-8, gdc* and nvptx-newlib-20180424
<pi0> which book do you recommend for learning ubuntu
<pi0> especially memory management
<Neb_> Can someone please help me with this error, it was encountered after using "ufw reset" then "ufw enable" https://imgur.com/mFs8yGw
<kreyren> i'm getting `rces.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list:6
<kreyren> W: Target CNF (non-free/cnf/Commands-all) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list:6` on http://ix.io/1Byu more info?
<RonSir> Ok, how do I kick off building it?  I want to set march=native --mtune=skylake-avx512
<kreyren> suspect that some contrib non-free flags are not supported for some ubuntu's repos
<RonSir> Once I get down the 'process' for ubuntu I should be ok.. its just learning building and installing for this distro vs. Gentoo flavors
<murthy> RonSir: no problem, I will help you
<murthy> RonSir: set the flag with cmake
<pi0> murthy: how to i see frozen processes in ubuntu
<RonSir> set a flag with cmake?
<RonSir> or the flags I want?
<murthy> pi0: usually frozen apps usually use high cpu
<Neb_> #
<Neb_> !
<Neb_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<murthy> pi0: other than that there is no place they are indicated
<pi0> what are the linux cmds to view processes
<murthy> Neb_: !patience
<Neb_> what do you mean murthy
<Neb_> i was trying to browse the commands for this irc server
<Neb_> so i could view all the channels
<murthy> Neb_: people will help you, wait
<murthy> RonSir: use can use the flags with cmake or set using cmake-gui
<Neb_> I know this clearly, i was trying to view the commands of the server
<Neb_> Murphy
<pi0> does anyone have guides to troubleshooting processes
<pi0> or how to kill them
<pi0> and monitor
<murthy> pi0: use top
<murthy> pi0: press k and then enter the pid and then press enter
<murthy> oh forgot..
<murthy> you have to enter the code
<murthy> I guess 9 for kill and 15 for terminate
<murthy> there is also htop
<murthy> and If you want to for example close all chrome tabs
<murthy> you could do "sudo killall chrome"
<murthy> pi0: The only process label that I have seen is "zombie"
<murthy> pi0: also try "kill <processpid>"
<pi0> oh wow
<pi0> there must be like 1000 prcosses running
<murthy> ya, those are the system processes
<pi0> user named whoopsie
<pi0> hmm
<murthy> :D
<pi0> is that real?
<murthy> ya
<pi0> what does that do
<qwebirc27649> test
<murthy> I think its crash reoprting/debugging thing'
<murthy> pi0: ^
<murthy> qwebirc27649: what?
<qwebirc27649> couldn't see my own name so I figured it would pop up if I wrote test
<RonSir> I am back, system froze
<pi0> is there a difference between htop and top
<RonSir> hand to reboot and restart the VM
<qwebirc27649> htop has a better overview of cpu usage
<RonSir> Murthy where were we?
<RonSir> you said something with cmake
<murthy> RonSir: you where asking about cmake flags
<murthy> RonSir: I said you can supply with cmake as parameter or set them with cmake-gui
<RonSir> Ah, ok, let me see how far I can go with that.. brb
<RonSir> cmake-gui as me or root?
<qwebirc27649> ppl... my swift 1 sf114 keeps freezing with ubuntu 18.04 mate... where to go ask this?
<murthy> qwebirc27649: you the nick irc command to change your nick
<murthy> RonSir: as you
<qwebirc27649> nick nmma
<qwebirc27649> help
<murthy> qwebirc27649: you have to use backslash before nick word
<qwebirc27649> \nick nmma
<murthy> <backslash>nick <nickname>
<murthy> qwebirc27649: sorry forward slash
<qwebirc27649> doesnt seem to work
<nmma> hoooray
<murthy> cheers
<Neb_> Can someone please help me with this error, it was encountered after using "ufw reset" then "ufw enable" https://imgur.com/mFs8yGw
<nmma> so anyone running mate on acer swift 14"
<murthy> Neb_: more advance users are active at US or European morning hours, they could help you
<murthy> If I say something wrong it could break your system, so I wont try
<phazon> Neb_: also: please try to provide text, instead of images of text; or link to the image file directly: https://i.imgur.com/mFs8yGw.jpg
<Sinth> Any advanced users active able to help with ubuntu
<ducasse> !ask | Sinth
<ubottu> Sinth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sinth> Can someone please read a error log todo with ip6tables and inform me of what the problem is? Ubuntu 18.04.
<lawltoad> Hi I have package A that provides B. and package C that requiers B. A is installed but apt-get won't install C
<murthy> lawltoad: that is a dependency issue
<murthy> lawltoad: how did you install A
<ducasse> lawltoad: what is the exact error you get?
<lawltoad> A was already installed
<lawltoad> it provides B
<lawltoad> which I assume makes B a pseudo package?
<murthy> lawltoad: tell me A's name
<ducasse> better yet, pastebin the full dependency fields of both packages and the error output
<lawltoad> kjeet@Slate:~/bumb$ apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04| grep Provides
<lawltoad> Provides:  ... xserver-xorg-core ...
<LaRose_Bleu> sup nerds
<lawltoad> A is xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04 , xserver-xorg-core is B
<lawltoad> murthy, ^^^
<murthy> lawltoad: B is installed?
<ducasse> and c?
<lawltoad> ducasse, C is bumblebee
<lawltoad> murthy, A is installed. I assume that means B is sufficently provided and dosn't seed installation ....
<ducasse> ok, what is the exact error you get? use a pastebin if more than one line
<lawltoad> murthy, Trying to install B directly trys to remove ubuntu-desktop
<murthy> lawltoad: paste the output of "sudo apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core"
<lawltoad> murthy, It says installed none
<lawltoad> Am I misunderstandin provides?
<murthy> lawltoad: have you used aptitude?
<murthy> I am wondering how xserver-xorg-core is not installed
<ducasse> lawltoad: does 'apt policy xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04' list it as installed?
<lawltoad> ducasse, Yes
<ducasse> ok, can you pastebin the full error?
<murthy> lawltoad: when you use aptitude to install package B, It will give you options to resolve the dependency issue, but you should be careful/know what to do
<jelly> also, aptitude is not installed by default
<murthy> ya
<lawltoad> murthy, ducasse jelly Here's a series of commands I've been asked to run and their outputs:
<lawltoad> https://paste.debian.net/1069107/
<lawltoad> Hi, jelly Thanks for dropping by
<ducasse> lawltoad: try 'apt install --no-install-recommends bumblebee'
<lawltoad> murthy, Aptitude output https://paste.debian.net/1069108/
<lawltoad> Ive tried the no-install
<lawltoad> same issue
<phazon> ducasse: we already tried that
<lawltoad> I tried using apt-get download + dpkg -i to get around it but then apt-get compalined about breakage and wouldn't let me install unrelated package until I fixed broken
<ducasse> phazon: in another channel?
<phazon> in this one; like two hours ago
<ducasse> ah, ok.
<murthy> lawltoad: from what I understand from the log xserver-xorg-core conflicts with these https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xSG4GwF3vD/
<murthy> lawltoad: If you want to install xserver-xorg-core, you need to remove the conflicting packages
<lawltoad> This is a fairly fresh install, so those were what were installed by defualt. Is it wise to uninstall those?
<murthy> lawltoad: you chose to install proprietary stuff during install?
<ducasse> lawltoad: does 'apt install -f' want to do anything?
<lawltoad> ducasse, nope
<murthy> I guess that create a dependency nightmare
<lawltoad> murthy, Just the nvidia drivers from the software updates GUI
<lawltoad> Is there a way to ignore xserver-xorg-core or mark it "done"
<lawltoad> as a dependency that is
<lawltoad> just to try to force it
<murthy> lawltoad: you can force, but It may break your system
<lawltoad> Haha, how do I do it. I'm game.
<ducasse> read the dpkg man page, the --force options
<murthy> lawltoad: have you done a backup?
<ducasse> you're on your own, though
<lawltoad> Its a fresh install
<lawltoad> nothing to backup
<lawltoad> the problem with the dpkg was that after that apt-get insisted on trying to --fic-broken
<lawltoad> it refused to instlal anything else
<murthy> lawltoad: are you ok on reinstalling, If something goes wrong?
<ducasse> it will do that
<lawltoad> murthy, Yea
<murthy> lawltoad: ok then install "xserver-xorg-core"
<lawltoad> ducasse, I'm willing to risk the install but permanantly having an unusable apt-get ins a nogo
<lawltoad> haha
<murthy> lawltoad: If apt want to unistall stuff say yes
<lawltoad> haha okay
<lawltoad> If I don't get back to you for an hour you'll know why. Wish me luck
<murthy> :D
<ducasse> you should just lose the hwe packages
<lawltoad> It's removing ubuntu-desktop. hope you're happy
<lawltoad> It's done. that was fast. I'mma reboot. BRB
<murthy> ha ha ha, probably not
<murthy> he should have installed ubuntu-desktop before a reboot
<ducasse> it's just a metapackage
<murthy> ducasse: ya, but some package might have been removed and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop would have restored them
<ducasse> according to the output he pasted, he would just lose a couple of metapackages and the hwe stack, but it didn't look like they would be replaced by anything
<lawltoad> My machine started. But as soon as I logged in the mouse and keyboard don't work haha
<murthy> lawltoad: I think Its a driver issue
<murthy> lawltoad: why did you go for a restart?
<lawltoad> Well I needed to restart xorg to see if it's use Nvidia right?
<murthy> lawltoad: ok
<murthy> lawltoad: now have you tried installing whatever you wanted to install?
<lawltoad> Yeah I did those before the reboot. But my X is frozen haha. The mouse and keyboard don't work. I think it might start in Wayland mode?
<lawltoad> *I'm on it from my phone now
<murthy> lawltoad: use nvidia config to reconfigure xorg
<lawltoad> I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig from Wayland and then tried to reboot into xorg. Still stuck
<usil> how can I encrypt home partition? in 16.04 I can do this during instalation process, but this option has been removed in 18.04
<murthy> lawltoad: you know nvidia driver installation is messy
<TomyWork> did ubuntu (or debian for that matter) ever have issues like this: https://bugzilla.opensuse.org/show_bug.cgi?id=953130
<TomyWork> i.e. installation slowing down due to many installed packages/files
<ubottu> bugzilla.opensuse.org bug 953130 in libzypp "[libsolv] zypper up "checking for file conflicts" takes 3.5 cpu-minutes for 32 packages" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ducasse> lawltoad: if i were you, i'd consider just reinstalling from an 18.04.2 image
<murthy> lawltoad: do you see any error messages when you run this command "journalctl -p err"
<lawltoad> Will do, but this is a nearly fresh install. I'd still like to get it working
<lawltoad> Haha
<ducasse> ubottu: there's a script in ecryptfs-utils, ecryptfs-migrate-home - read the man page
<ubottu> ducasse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> usil: there's a script in ecryptfs-utils, ecryptfs-migrate-home - read the man page
<murthy> brb
<zprd> hi does gnome maps work without networkManager? it says "Map is offline"
<usil> ducasse: where
<usil> ducasse: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/ecryptfs-migrate-home.8.html
<G3TPI> Amateur radio users ??/
<jeremy31> G3TPI: might want to try amateur forums
<DevAntoine> Hi
<DevAntoine> I'm not sure to understand what's happening but I've got a permission issue with my VM. I've got a Vagrant box using Virtual box under MacOs. The shared directory is mounted using NFS. So, first thing: the user and group for each file/directory is not the "vagrant" user, rather it's "390174564:2053297127" which, I assume, should match my host's uuid and guid. I'm not sure if it's an issue for my Ubuntu VM or not.
<DevAntoine> Real issue: I've got a "pm2" process running with the "vagrant" user. This process tries to create files and directory in one of the shared directory (remember, NFS). The root directory is owned by "vagrant:vagrant" (but translates to uuid and guid) but even if I set it to 777 the pm2 process is not able to create directory. Only files.
<alakx> Hey, is there a way to use gpu for rendering? application 'renderd'
<murthy> alakx: you mean composite rendering
<cpranzl1> q
<c06> hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome c06
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you c06
<c06> i am trying to enable dpdk on virtual machines
<c06> i am using libvirt (virsh) to create vm and my host machine has ovs-dpdk enabled bridges
<c06> any have experience on this dpdk on VMs
<alakx> murthy,  well basicly use gpu instead of cpu
<lotuspsychje> c06: try to expand your details to the channel so volunteers can try thinking along like: ubuntu version, virtual machine? vbox? using dpdk from the ubuntu repos?
<c06> lotuspsychje: sure and thanks
<c06> i am using ubuntu 16.04 and i created ubuntu vms using virsh (libvirt). and my host machine has dpdk(ovs) enabled bridges. and i am trying to create dpdk inside my virtual machine. i gave my net driver model as e1000 in vm.xml file
<c06> but dpdk is still failing inside my vm
<Lamentin> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome Lamentin
<verno> can anyone help me with executing a xmodmap command on startup?
<Skela> Hello, i want to host with Ubuntu 16.04 a wifi network with wps enabled in order to let my printer to connect easily, how to do that?
<Skela> Hi there, anyone can help me
<blackflow> !patience | Skela
<ubottu> Skela: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nirakara> so i installed ubuntu with full disk encryption using the "automatic" option in the installer
<nirakara> im thrashing the disk a lot because the default swap size was too small (1/4 RAM)
<nirakara> llvm was used, so i thought, hey let me resize my swap partition
<nirakara> then i saw this page and i got extremely afraid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<nirakara> is there a guide to do this that considers the default install and guides you from there (ext4, etc?) I'm really afraid to brick my install as I'm travelling with a new machine and i can't afford to lose this install right now
<nirakara> otherwise is there a way to activate "two swaps" and then i can use a file based swap?
<jeremy31> nirakara: It is possible to disable the swap partition and use a swap file on a standard install, I do not use encryption
<nirakara> jeremy31: thanks for the tip
<blackflow> nirakara: btw... enlarging the swap will not reduce "thrashing the disk"...
<blackflow> only adding more RAM will. if the swap is not large enough to page out what needs to be paged out, you'll get OOMd
<blackflow> if you add more swap it's actually going to cause MORE i/o unless you address the primary cause of it: lack of RAM
<nirakara> blackflow: its just my swap is full so i don't mind the thrashing so much as everything freezing
<nirakara> RAM for this x230 is really expensive. 4GB needs to last at least until i can save up enough money or someone gives me a link to cheaper RAM :D
<blackflow> nirakara: well you can add more swap to make it less stormy but ultimately only more RAM will help. OR... use software that requires less of it. eg. gnome + browsers tends to suck out a GB or two just to say OHAI!
<isomari> greetings, on my kubuntu desktop, right clicking only gives my a logout option. no reboot or shutdown.
<venik212> Does anyone understand why Ibus forgets the additional input methods I add as soon as I add them?
<venik212> There is NO LANGUAGE support in Lubuntu 18.10 .  Clean in stall of 18.10
<venik212> in stall is like install ;-)
<rukas3> hello, im using ffmpeg to capture a live rtsp stream and writing it to a file, how can i make the file only 1 hour from current time, ie, truncate the start of the file?
<venik212> use Audacity?
<venik212> how do I suppress info about people joining and leaving the channel?
<Fuchs> venik212: that depends on your client, http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages has it for most
<venik212> I am using Pidgin...  I looked but couldn't find it
<venik212> thanks-- I need to use a plugin
<venik212> got it.  How about input methods in Lubuntu 18.10?
<TabMasher> venik212: NO Language support?  So, you can't read anything at all?
<venik212> Yes I can-- but only in English
<venik212> (the default language)
<TabMasher> Oh, so there is language support.  ...for English.
<venik212> I added Czech to Ibus preferences, but it lost it as soon as I closed the preference dialog
<venik212> I meant that there is no item in the menu: Language Support
<Meliodas> Please help me, I cannot login to ubuntu via terminal, when i use the username "root" it tells me incorrect login without even asking for a password.
<venik212> on another machine, using Ibus preferences to add input method worked, but not on mine
<venik212> Meliodas, you need to add yourself as a user
<Meliodas> Ok venik, I can do that, but how do i add perms to myself
<majest1c> I have an issue with ubuntu 18.10. The wifi works good at home, no connection failed. But at school (at eduroam and their own wifi network) I disconnect multiple times and suddenly the network comes back after 30 seconds. I dont know what is causing this, because noone else loses connection to the wifi network. What could be the issue?
<venik212> Majes-- change the driver.  They are often terrible
<majest1c> venik212: How do I check what network card I have
<majest1c> venik212: Ill buy a new network card probably, broadcom sucks, at least with Linux
<Meliodas>  I run sudo whoami and get /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 in response
<Meliodas>  I run sudo whoami and get /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 in response, please let me know if there is a way to resolve this.
<geirha> Meliodas: what does   ls -l /usr/bin/sudo   output?
<Meliodas> it outputs -rwsr-xr-x 1 admin sftp 149080 Jan 18 2018 /usr/bin/sundo geirha
<geirha> sundo?
<Meliodas> typo
<Meliodas> im using the web terminal right now because ssh will not work
<geirha> any idea how it got that ownership? it should've been owned by root, not admin
<Meliodas> What would the command be to set that ownership?
<Meliodas> I was meddeling around with ufw today trying to get sftp to work but thats about all
<geirha> I would be a chown run as root, perhaps  sudo chown -R admin ...  accidentally run on the wrong dir
<geirha> *It
<Meliodas> Hmm I dont think ive ever used chown, ive used chmod recently but thats about it
<Meliodas> I can't login to root at all rn
<geirha> password for root is normally disabled
<Meliodas> I usually always use root + pw to login via ssh, I have not setup any ssh keys
<geirha> I'd be scared not knowing what caused sudo to be given wrong ownership
<Meliodas> Damn
<geirha> to fix it, you'll have to boot into recovery mode or a live session, to set the ownership back to root:root
<Meliodas> im in recovery mode right now haha
<geirha> but if it has happened to sudo, it might have happened to other files as well
<Meliodas> thats the terminal im using since I cannot login via root
<geirha> chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<geirha> it may be a similar thing causing you to not be able to log in as root
<Meliodas> damn
<Meliodas> I must have messed something up while trying to give admin sftp read write perms
<Meliodas> I assume thats where I wen't wrong, although my knowledge is minimal with ubuntu
<pagios> hello, i have a NFS question, i have a server hosting some mp4 files, and a client mounting the directory of the nfs server locally. The users mainly connect to the webserver on the client which is mounting the mp4 directory of the server. My question is, when a user tries to play the mp4 file, he uses the nfs mount on the client, does it mean if i have 100 clients, i create 100 request for nfs between the client and server?
<pagios> or is it one request for the mp4 that is shred by all the users?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: ubuntu-server?
<pagios> yes
<lotuspsychje> pagios: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<geirha> Meliodas: ls -l /usr/bin  do you see other files with admin and sftp ownership?
<Meliodas> No it is all root root geirha
<geirha> ok, so it probably wasn't a recursive chown then at least
<Meliodas> yeah
<Meliodas> I possibly ran something like this geirha "sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www" if that makes any sense at all, im just scowering all the guides i was looking at
<Meliodas> or just "chmod -R 775 /var/www"
<neure> Hi
<neure> I've got this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<neure> How do I remove stray EFI variables?
<ioria> neure, laste comment -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Meliodas> You still there geirha my friend?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | Meliodas can this help?
<ubottu> Meliodas can this help?: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Meliodas> !chmod
<Meliodas> thanks ubottu, unfortunatley I think i'm in a slightly bigger predicament
<murthy> Meliodas: ubottu is a bot
<Meliodas> lol
<Meliodas> trolled / 10
<asciiwarrior7> hey, I want to make alt+tab switch only between the workspace windows instead of all windows on all workspaces
<asciiwarrior7> It worked with:
<asciiwarrior7> gsettings set org.gnome.shell.app-switcher current-workspace-only true
<asciiwarrior7> that was the solution
<asciiwarrior7> if someone need it soo
<pragmaticenigma> asciiwarrior7: There already is a keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces
<asciiwarrior7> too*
<lotuspsychje> super+pgup/pgdown
<asciiwarrior7> I know my keybinds for switching workspaces
<asciiwarrior7> my problem was the default alt tab behaviour
<pragmaticenigma> oh
<pragmaticenigma> I get it now
<asciiwarrior7> I wanted to tab between windows limitted on my current workspace
<lyze> Hey! I'm currently trying to install ubuntu server 18.04.2 on a new system. I want to setup software raid for / but when it tries to create the partition on /dev/md0 it fails and crashes: https://i.imgur.com/5SlaWwI.jpg   Installing the system without raid but using all drives works fine. Setting up raid with https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID/ manually in a live cd works also fine. Could somebody help? c:
<asciiwarrior7> but the default behaviour lists all windows ever opened
<pragmaticenigma> lyze: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server ... there are people there more experienced in server setups
<geirha> Meliodas: a chmod didn't do this, a chown did
<lyze> pragmaticenigma, alright, will do
<Meliodas> ok geirha
<Meliodas> just trying to find a way to allow root login again rn
<Meliodas> geirha, I can now login with the admin account to ssh
<Meliodas> still not root though
<Meliodas> any ideas
<geirha> not without knowing what caused it to fail in the first place
<geirha> though looking through /var/log may yield clues
<absence> i tried to do add-apt-repository, and got an error about the repository not having a Release file, which means updating from it is disabled by default because of security. how can i enable it?
<OerHeks> absence, what repository exactly? looks like that ppa has no candidate for your version
<absence> OerHeks: add-apt-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/flux
<OerHeks> absence, did you look it up on launchpad?
<absence> no, elsewhere
<OerHeks> oh, you should look it up on launchpad, 'elsewhere'  is not oke
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ubuntu/flux
<OerHeks> up to bionic, no cosmic
<OerHeks> and ubuntu has 'nightlight' what does the same as flux, system settings > devices > display
<absence> OerHeks: nightlight seems very basic in comparison, so i'd prefer flux. the error message i got is "Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default." which makes it sounds like this is something i can enable manually, is that incorrect?
<BlackDalek> I'm having a problem trying to run do-release-upgrade on a computer with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS installed. It fails with message about needing to install all available updates. When I do this that also fails with a message "The following packages have been kept back: kodi va-driver-all". How do I force it to update these packages and continue with the release upgrade?
<OerHeks> absence, what ubuntu version?
<absence> OerHeks: good question..
<Meliodas> I got into root geirha via su - root
<leftyfb> Meliodas: may I ask why you need to ssh or login as root?
<absence> OerHeks: i can't seem to find an "about" menu or something like that
<Meliodas> Thats just what I always used lefty, since first installing ubuntu
<Meliodas> its really my first time dealing with the OS
<leftyfb> BlackDalek: you'll need to remove your PPA's and all the packages installed from them
<leftyfb> Meliodas: ok, so time to do things properly now?
<Meliodas> What do you mean?
<leftyfb> Meliodas: if you have no legitimate reason to ssh as root or login as root other than "thats just what I always used", then don't. It's not the right way to do things and is very dangerous.
<Meliodas> Ok
<Meliodas> Ive broken my website anyways
<Meliodas> looks like im gonna have to hard reset unfortunatley -_-
<Meliodas> Must have ruined perms along the way and now i cannot access anything
<absence> OerHeks: 18.10 it seems
<leftyfb> Meliodas: or you could troubleshoot or restore from backup
<OerHeks> absence, oke, cosmic, so no candidate for your version
<OerHeks> wait for the ppa owner to build it, or contact him
<Meliodas> Yeah im so new i have no clue how to troubleshoot, im convinced it is not too hard to fix but so rookie i will struggle
<absence> OerHeks: so the error message is incorrect?
<OerHeks> absence, yes, i recognized the inrelease error
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<Meliodas> Do you know any troubleshooting cmds lefty?
<absence> OerHeks: ok thanks, in that case i'll just install the deb manually
<pragmaticenigma> Meliodas: try using tab when typing a name. when you "tag" someone, their IRC client only highlights if the whole name is present
<pragmaticenigma> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aurolac> is there no packaged deb file for the Fractal maxtrix client available?
<Meliodas> cheers pragmaticenigma
<aurolac> can't seem to find a snap for it either
<aurolac> or doe one just have to clone and install it from git
<OerHeks> aurolac, there is a flatpack https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Fractal
<aurolac> grr ok, so i have to install flatpak first, ok thx
<leftyfb> Meliodas: yes, I do. As do many others in here. That's what it's for. I do have to head to work now but there's plenty of people here capable of helping you troubleshoot your issue.
<Meliodas> Ok cheers leftyfb
<Meliodas> Hopefully someone will let me know if they can help in the near future
<Meliodas> FIGURED OUT MY PROBLEM! Yes!
<OerHeks> :-)
<te_x> Hey, I'm having some problems using SSHFS since I updated to 18.04. For some season whenever I try to mount the command just hangs, without any output. After ~30seconds I get a "Connection timed out". I've tried mouting with a Lubuntu 18.10 VM and everything worked fine. Any ideas?
<Seveas> te_x: can you ssh to the host you're trying to mount?
<te_x> Seveas: yes, ssh works fine
<Seveas> and does the connection attempt by sshfs show up in the logs of the server?
<te_x> Seveas: I haven't checked. Do you know where the logs are?
<Seveas> /var/log/auth.log
<te_x> Seveas: Thanks, no. I only see my ssh connections the the ones from the VM
<Seveas> te_x: does sftp to the host work?
<te_x> Seveas: SCP works fine too
<Seveas> scp is irrelevant, does sftp work
<te_x> ah, sorry, can you tell me how to test that?
<Seveas> sftp hostname.goes.here
<te_x> it gives me back a "Connected to hostname.goes.here." and then a promtp "sftp> "
<te_x> *prompt
<Seveas> try 'ls' in that prompt
<te_x> works fine too
<Seveas> ok, sftp is not the issue :) Try this one: sshfs -d hostname.goes.here /mountpoint/goes/here
<te_x> That one I tried before:
<te_x> FUSE library version: 2.9.7nullpath_ok: 0nopath: 0utime_omit_ok: 0
<te_x> and then hangs there
<Windy> how can I determine if an ubuntu system has been regularly updated?
<Seveas> te_x: can you check with ps whether an sftp process is running?
<OerHeks> Windy, check the /var/log/dpkg.log ( with timestamps)
<Seveas> Windy: check whether there are updates to apply, and check the apt/dpkg logs in /var/log
<Windy> so, dpkg.log itself is empty, but dpkg.log.1 has entries from as recently as 11-14-2018
<Windy> so that would be the last time it was updated then likely
<Seveas> te_x: it should look like: ssh -x -a -oClearAllForwardings=yes -2 hostname.goes.here -s sftp
<Seveas> Windy: not necessarily. That was the last time dpkg did something. Could be an update, could be a new package install or a package removal
<Seveas> you'll need to look at the content
<te_x> Seveas: running "ps -ef | grep sftp" on the server gives me back an empty list
<Windy> what packages would i look for?  i see linuximage-4.4.0-138-generic, initramfs-tools, systemd-sysv, libc-bin... there are updates available, but three months have passed
<Seveas> that should be running on the client (though won't be running after the timeout, so try again)
<OerHeks> Windy, run: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade#  and you are safe
<OerHeks> after that, apt autoremove to clean up kernels
<te_x> Seveas: Ah, got it. Yes, looks like the line you posted earlier
<Windy> OerHeks: thanks, i'm not trying to update at this point.  i have a bunch of linux VMs on my vmware infrastructure and I don't know if anyone takes care of them.  i'm just in the discovery phase
<electroxexual> Hi, how can I change the default keyboard shortcuts in nemo?
<electroxexual> I've added 'gtk-can-change-accels = 1' to ~/.gtkrc-2.0.mine but I don't know where exactly accels file is located
<Seveas> Windy: I'd say "nobody is", given that updates haven't been applied in at least a quarter
<Windy> that's better than i had feared :)
<Seveas> hehe
<te_x> Seveas: Please don't abandon me now!
<Seveas> te_x: I wouldn't, if I had another clue. but sftp works and sshfs is launching sftp correctly. With nothing in the server's logs to help debugging, I'm out of ideas.
<te_x> Seveas: Ok :(  Anyway, thanks a lot for your patience :)
<Seveas> maybe try tcpdumping on both sides to see where the packets are going
<zen_coder> I fail to install
<zen_coder> sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends libxcb1-dev:armel
<zen_coder> can anybody help me to install it?
<leftyfb> zen_coder: start with the version of ubuntu you are running and a pastebin of the error output with the command you ran
<zen_coder> leftyfb: ubuntu 17:10 in docker container
<zen_coder> sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends libxcb1-dev:armel Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libxcb1-dev:armel
<OerHeks> oh, 17.10 is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<leftyfb> !artful | zen_coder
<ubottu> zen_coder: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<OerHeks> 9 months no updates, bad
<owl> i use ubuntu gnome
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: to answer your question more specifically... the package repository isn't available anymore because 17.10 is EOL
<blackflow> OerHeks: typical docker use case
<leftyfb> then use LTS in those cases
<zen_coder> pragmaticenigma: with 18.04 it would be available?
<LetterRip> good day, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an older laptop from a liveCD and when I boot from the liveCD they always freeze after getting the gathering entropy for the CRNG
<lordcirth__> LetterRip, what Ubuntu version? 32bit or 64bit?
<pragmaticenigma> !info libxcb1
<ubottu> libxcb1 (source: libxcb): X C Binding. In component main, is standard. Version 1.13-1 (bionic), package size 48 kB, installed size 213 kB
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: Yes, it's available in 18.04. See ubottu's note
<pragmaticenigma> !info libxcb1-dev
<ubottu> libxcb1-dev (source: libxcb): X C Binding, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13-1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 664 kB
<LetterRip1> lordcirth__, 32 bit and I've tried a variety of versions - including latest
<LetterRip1> the laptop is a Sony VAIO ar320-e
<LetterRip1> the bios doesn't have any options other than changing boot order
<Meliodas> Could someone please help me troubleshoot why ssh is not working for all users? Would be much appreciated.
<lordcirth__> Meliodas, what error is shown?
<Meliodas> Connection Refused lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> Meliodas, for some users and not for others?
<dberube> Hello, Does anyone use guest-introspection in 18.04 with VMware NSX? Trying to find the best way to install guest introspection.
<Meliodas> all users cannot ssh
<lordcirth__> Meliodas, can you ssh from localhost?
<Meliodas> i can login via the vps yes
<Meliodas> just wont work externally, I think its a ufw problem possibly, but all my ports are set correctly i think
<lordcirth__> Meliodas, so, either sshd is set to not allow external connections (not the default), the VPS has a host-based firewall, or your VPS provider is firewalling it
<Meliodas> It was working earlier, so i messed something up with the firewall i think
<Meliodas> i reset ufw
<Meliodas> must have done something
<Meliodas> How do i check the external connection settings lordcirth__ ?
<OerHeks> dberube, see their docs https://docs.vmware.com/en/VMware-NSX-Data-Center-for-vSphere/6.4/com.vmware.nsx.admin.doc/GUID-049EF8ED-224C-4CAF-B6E7-1CD063CCD462.html
<lordcirth__> Meliodas, 'sudo ufw show added', anything there?
<zen_coder> pragmaticenigma: I did now in ubuntu 18.04 "sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends libxcb1-dev:armel"
<zen_coder> I get E: Unable to locate package libxcb1-dev:armel
<Meliodas> allow 22/tcp, allow 80, allow 443, allow 1337. also about 10 "is world writable" warnings lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> Meliodas, 22/tcp is allowed from anywhere to anywhere?
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: are you trying compile applications? If so, you may find better support in another channel
<lordcirth__> zen_coder, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libxcb1-dev there is no armel version
<Meliodas> they are all allow anywhere lordcirth__
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: You might want to try in #ubuntu-app-devel
<lordcirth__> Meliodas, ok. Try 'sudo ufw disable' and see if you can ssh. If not, it's probably the VPS provider
<Meliodas> its digital ocean lordcirth__
<Meliodas> and it was working earlier, unless somethings changed
<LetterRip1> lordcirth__, i found a page that suggests that it might due to "hanging on PCMCIA probing" - "Except SuSE 7.0 and Mandrake 7.x which hung on probing the PCMCIA. Debian (woody) ran well on it as it allowed skipping the PCMCIA probe"
<Meliodas> I still get "connection closed" lordcirth__
<pragmaticenigma> welcome Budgii
<Dice> Hello. The following command: "mv "backup-"`date +"%d-%m-%Y"`.tar.gz /var/www/html/hemligzon/backup/"backup-"`date +"%d-%m-%Y"`.tar.gz" gives me the error "mv: failed to access '/var/www/html/hemligzon/backup/backup-20-02-2019.tar.gz': Not a directory" even though it is a directory. What is the problem?
<pragmaticenigma> Dice: pastebin the result of the command "ls -l /var/www/html/hemligzon/backup" please
<leftyfb> Dice: mv backup-$(date +"%d-%m-%Y).tar.gz /var/www/html/hemligzon/backup/backup-$(date +"%d-%m-%Y").tar.gz
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> Dice: mv backup-$(date +"%d-%m-%Y").tar.gz /var/www/html/hemligzon/backup/backup-$(date +"%d-%m-%Y").tar.gz
<Dice> thanks everyone it was fixed
<studio-user060> I've started an upgrade of US 16.04 to 18.10, though ran into "no space left on disk" and it terminated with an error. I no longer can launch Thunar or Nemo to free up space as I get a "symbol lookup error" for each. Not finding much in the way of Ubuntu Studio specific advice in this area in regular Ubuntu forums. Is there a way for me to recover from this?  df shows my drive has 0% available
<leftyfb> Dice: what was the issue?
<studio-user060> US = Ubuntu Studio
<Dice> leftyfb: me being mentally challenged. ubuntu was right, it was not a directory
<leftyfb> Dice: look at my suggestion above. Much cleaner and easier to ready
<leftyfb> read*
<Dice> yes thanks =)
<Captain_Proton> I have weird problem new vps of Ubuntu 16.04 fresh install, trying to upgrade to 18.04 I get "Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading." https://pastebin.com/GQsJ80A4
<Dice> I also have another question: I'm trying this command to backup my files from the ubuntu help page: https://pastebin.com/HHAnLBrg It creates a tar but there's nothing in it. what seems to be the problem?
<OerHeks> Captain_Proton, run: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> or get a fresh 18.04.2 image from your vps vendor?
<Captain_Proton> OerHeks, Right now they only offer 16.04
<dberube> OerHeks: thanks. I followed that article and found that VMware signed the package with the wrong signature. Logging a case with them now.
<tomreyn> Dice: some of us don't like this paste service very much. there is paste.ubuntu.com, termbin.com, paste.debian.net.
<OerHeks> Captain_Proton, oke, but for a VPS i would stick to lts, 18.04 that is
<Dice> tomreyn: ok I will use that. why do you not like pastebin?
<OerHeks> dberube, thank you for feedback
<skyemoor> I've started an upgrade of US 16.04 to 18.10, though ran into "no space left on disk" and it terminated with an error. I no longer can launch Thunar or Nemo to free up space as I get a "symbol lookup error" for each. . Is there a way for me to recover from this?  df shows my drive has 0% available
<Dice> here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KKnN23kwkH/
<Dice> this generates a tar.gz with no content
<Captain_Proton> OerHeks, yup. 16.04 it keeping back systemd and I can force it to install with dist-upgrade or aptitude
<venik212> How can I change the sound output using commands in a batch file?  I want to force the sound into the HDMI with a script-- Pulseaudio, lubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> Dice: different reasons: somewhat heavy ads, tor-unfriendly hosting, privacy invase, non open source code (i think)
<OerHeks> Dice, first: line 10 .. (media \ > /media \
<OerHeks> typo?
<BluesKaj> venik212, why not just change the audio out in pavucontrol in the port dropdown option
<Dice> OerHeks: oops thanks I accidentally removed it
<Dice> and added a ( apparently
<tomreyn> Dice: putting "backup-" in quotes helps not at all, you can just omit those.
<OerHeks> Dice,  maybe that is the culprit
<venik212> I want to avoid using the dialog every time I plug the PC into-- want to automate it
<Dice> OerHeks: it's not unfortunately, I messed that up when trying to find out why it's not putting anything into my tar.gz
<tomreyn> line 3 misses a dot before tar.gz
<BluesKaj> venik212, it should hold that setting once changed
<venik212> I also need help with keyboard layout disappearing from ibus
<venik212> but I don't ALWAYS want to use HDMI-- I plug the pc into the TV sometimes, but other times I want to sound to come from the speakers.
<CyberGhost78> go into sound settings and select the speaker output for your computer and not the tv
<pragmaticenigma> venik212: If you set your sound output to HDMI when the TV is plugged in, Ubuntu should automatically go back to the PC sound output when the HDMI is disconnected
<CyberGhost78> oh yeah or that
<venik212> But what I want it the other way around-- plug the TV and have the sound autommatically go to the HDMI
<BluesKaj> CyberGhost78, he wants to automate the change in output
<venik212> I KNOW how to do it from thhe pulseaudio volue control dialog, but want to script it
<lordcirth__> LetterRip1, In that case, try adding this to the grub boot line: "pcmcia_rsrc.probe_io=0"
<pragmaticenigma> venik212: It should remember that HDMI was the last profile used and restore the sound... Have you not just tried this? and assumed it wasn't going to work?
<venik212> yes-- just like CyberGhost has now explained it
<tomreyn> venik212: pacmd for scripting pulse audio configs
<venik212> when I plug the HDMI cable into the TV, I need to change resolutions, position, etc.  I do that with a script, and I wanted that script to also change the sound output
<CyberGhost78> i have to do it manually every time
<LetterRip1> lordcirth__, thanks will give it a try
<venik212> yes-- I discovered pacmd, but had hoped someone knew the arcane syntax and had done it already
<CyberGhost78> i have surround sound so i have to set it to play through my speakers
<CyberGhost78> not the tv
<CyberGhost78> no clue on that
<venik212> I know it is possible, but i am trying to save time by askiing the experts here
<CyberGhost78> ahh
<venik212> maybe someone could help me with the keyboard layout issue?
<CyberGhost78> understandable
<venik212> I used ibus preferences to add keyboard layout for another language, but the system forgets it or ignores it
<pa> hi
<pa> concerning 14.04, soon going out of free support.. I suppose there are paying customers who will get at least security updates
<pa> will these updates be available for non-paying customers?
<pkp> como consigo cc por aquy
<tomreyn> !es | pkp
<ubottu> pkp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> pa: no, that's how canonical pays the wages of those who do the updates.
<pa> i see. so if i keep 14.04 then it's going to be broken, right?
<tomreyn> correct
<pa> and fixes unavailable unless i pay
<pa> how much would that be?
<pa> for one machine
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install nvidia-driver-415 on Ubuntu MATE 18.10, but I get this error.  https://pastebin.com/vdLN5msy  I'm told to try `sudo apt --fix-broken install`, but then I get *this* error.  https://pastebin.com/dLH3pAAW  Any tips?
<tomreyn> pa: please check the website, talk to canonical, we're just (mostly) volunteers ehre
<OerHeks> see the !esm factoid, 100 machines minimum?
<OerHeks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<pa> thanks
<pa> lol
<pa> 150$, minimum order 50 licenses
<pa> Please note: $2,500 cart minimum applies.
<pa> wow
<pa> or
<pa> meh
<OerHeks> why would one stick to such old release..
<tomreyn> maybe they offer smaller deals through resellers.
<pa> coz newer ones are all broken
<pa> 16.04 keeps waking my drives up for smart polling
<pa> the guy who did that refuses to acknowledge the problem let alone fix it
<tomreyn> just son't smartmnotools if you don't want them
<tomreyn> just don't install smartmnotools if you don't want them
<pa> i want them, and it's not smartmontools
<pa> it's something else, not sure what though
<pa> some claim it's udev
<pa> anyway
<tomreyn> oh well. maybe a topic for #ubuntu-discuss then
<pa> i was hoping in some 20-30$ to keep getting updates
<pa> clearly it's not the case :-)
<blackflow> pa: not sure what but you know the guy who did that (refuses to ack...)?
<blackflow> how does that work
<pa> i kinda tracked him down
<blackflow> so you know what package is causing it
<pa> he asked me to do usb debugging the drive to figure out what's the problem
<pa> at which point i could only go so far
<pa> wait i have the discussion bookmarked somewhere
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install nvidia-driver-415 on Ubuntu MATE 18.10, but I get this error.  https://pastebin.com/vdLN5msy  I'm told to try `sudo apt --fix-broken install`, but then I get *this* error.  https://pastebin.com/dLH3pAAW  Any tips?
<pa> blackflow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1733068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733068 in Ubuntu "Unmounted USB drives wake up on 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<pa> probable cause: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1351305#c36
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1351305 in kernel "kernel-4.6.3-300 shows false warnings about USB hard disks." [Unspecified,Closed: cantfix]
<pa> (seems there are updates i was unaware of, catching up now)
<pa> ah no, no updates in htere
<zarif> hi
<pa> ofc some redhat guy involved, as usual when things get into s**t w linux
<zarif> i am new here
<zarif> what is this
<blackflow> pa: and also when things get better. they're biggest contributor to the kernel
<zarif> hi blackflow
<tomreyn> zarif: see the /topic - this is a (moatlya) volunteer run ubuntu support channel.
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, did you update after adding the ppa?
<tomreyn> *mostly
<OerHeks> and was your system up2date?
<pa> blackflow: they are the biggest contributor, but i wouldn't say things get better thanks to them.. so many things are crap thanks to them. look at all the freedesktop-related projects and at what level of quality they are..
<lordcirth__> pa, regardless, that is offtopic here.
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Yes and yes, but last night I tried *removing* all nVidia-related packages so I could reinstall them.  Didn't go well.
<pa> mostly true. Only ontopic thing is the bug that affects ubuntu 16.04 (and i think 18.04, but i will have to test it, and will do)
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, it is simple to switch back to nouveau in the driver util, then add the ppa
<blackflow> pa: that bug is unconfirmed though, apparently affects only the reporter
<pa> probably nobody bothers reproducing it
<pa> like nobody cares if their usb drives wake up or not
<pa> or how often
<blackflow> pa: I have quite the opposite problem, I have to forcibly hdparm them not to spin down (and once they spin down they stay down)
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: As of right now I am using the nouveau driver and have the graphics drivers PPA set up.
<blackflow> (they stay down until I explicitly access them, that's what I mean)
<pa> blackflow: but if you let them spin down, you would probably notice that they spin up again every now and then, when you do not access them
<blackflow> pa: no they aren't
<pa> blackflow: how long have you monitored them?
<pa> in my case they might wake up after one or two hours
<pa> then spin down again
<blackflow> they're sitting in front of me. I'd very much notice if they spun up by themselves
<tomreyn> and *this* prevents you from upgrading?
<pa> blackflow: 1804?
<blackflow> pa: yea
<BlueProtoman> When I try to uninstall the nVidia drivers again, I get the second error I posted (this one https://pastebin.com/dLH3pAAW )
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, but i see 7 not upgraded, so it is not up2date...
<pa> blackflow: thanks. will find the time to test it and report!
<OerHeks> and i stop with pastebin, crap site.
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Those are unrelated packages.
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.please
<blackflow> I mean I'd gladly mark that bug that it affects me, if it did, but it doesn't.
<OerHeks> unrelated? ..? how do you tell?
<pa> tomreyn: one of the reasons, yes. Another is a module for asterisk 11. I would have to find asterisk 11 for 18.04
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: I don't know, are these related to graphics drivers?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Vpc6X9pfd/
<pa> i also had a couple of kernel patches in 14.04 that are probably not available for newer kernels (namely Skystar-S2 support, linux imq,  nDPI, and something else)
<pa> although maybe some might have been ported
<blackflow> pa: consider perhaps that the drives are maybe teh cause of it, or cables. take a look at dmesg if there's anything logged about control timeout before the disk wakes up
<pa> blackflow: can't be. THey behave as expected on 14.04
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, gdm3 perhaps?
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Well, all the same, I can't upgrade them.  I get the same error I already posted.  https://pastebin.com/dLH3pAAW
<ioria> BlueProtoman, as i rule, i usually first remove the previous nvidia version ,then i install the new ; i think you got a nvidia-versions conflict
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Probably, but how can I get out of it?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  you can try with a  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-340_340.107-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb  , but i'd rather purge them all and restart
<BlueProtoman> ioria: You mean purge all nvidia packages and reinstall them?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  can you paste    dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BlueProtoman> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K8vPdX84Nb/
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  yeah, it's a mess
<BlueProtoman> ioria: How can I un-mess this?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  and you said  'nvidia-415', but i see in the log -340 .... ; can you explain ?
<BlueProtoman> ioria: I tried, but failed, to install nvidia-415.  So I tried uninstalling all nvidia packages, but I couldn't do that...I was prompted to reinstall nvidia-340 (and related)
<ioria> i see
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  let's see is apt still works;   sudo apt purge nvidia-331
<ioria> *if
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  and i's replace bumblebee with prime
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Nope.  https://pastebin.com/bX4Yz5sr
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  yep,  and if you run  apt --fix-broken install
<BlueProtoman> ioria: I posted that earlier https://pastebin.com/dLH3pAAW
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-340_340.107-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BlueProtoman> ioria: https://pastebin.com/0x33tXar
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   looks ok....   apt --fix-broken install
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Looks good to me.  https://pastebin.com/0mnzvuYt  What next?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   mmm 1 not fully installed; paste again  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BlueProtoman> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XJd3mYvVpv/
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  sudo apt purge nvidia-dkms-396
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Okay.  https://pastebin.com/YgzSARbT
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  sudo apt purge nvidia-compute-utils-396
<BlueProtoman> ioria: So far so good.  https://pastebin.com/EYSnEeMQ
<pkp> alguém sabe como configurar isso pra o português?
<tomreyn> !pt | pkp
<ubottu> pkp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Looking okay.  https://pastebin.com/eC8bsm1f
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  ok,now i'd go with purging all that 340-384-396 packages; autoremove; and try 415 from ppa if your system supports it
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Thank you so, so much.  I will let you know how it goes.
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  sudo apt purge nvidia-331 nvidia-384 bumblebee-nvidia
<BlueProtoman> Too late.  Already ran apt purge nvidia*
<ioria> ok
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  you need also purge libnvidia*
<BlueProtoman> Doing that now
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  after that paste again  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Just one thing.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/96VYnfH7kZ/
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   check if you have   a xorg.conf somewhere;  /etc/X11 probably
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<BlueProtoman> ioria: I do have /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, and it has 12 files
<BlueProtoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/354QcshKMr/
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   it's ok; now   ls  /etc/modprobe.d/
<BlueProtoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kQR7CTnt5H/ (Note: I have uninstalled the nvidia-3xx packages, but not yet installed nvidia-415.)
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<BlueProtoman> These packages were upgraded: gdm3 gir1.2-gdm-1.0 kmod libgdm1 libkmod2 libretro-core-info retroarch
<BlueProtoman> Anything else, or is it safe to pull the trigger and install nvidia 415?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   go go ahead
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   i mean; upgrade the system first
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Yeah, did that.  Pulling the trigger, will report back
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   wait; i suggest to reboot first
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Before, or after I install nvidia 415?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  reboot now
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Okay.  One sec.
<BlueProtoman0> ioria: Reboot was uneventful, gonna install nvidia-driver-415 momentarily
<BlueProtoman0> Trigger has been pulled, installing it now
<ioria> BlueProtoman, can you paste ubuntu-drivers list
<BlueProtoman> ioria: https://pastebin.com/50TLTuA0
<ioria> BlueProtoman, ok
<BlueProtoman> ioria: The installation of nvidia-driver-415 was a success.  Should I reboot now?
<amosbird> Hmm, what's this ubuntu-toolchain-r-test
<ioria> BlueProtoman, i guess so
<OerHeks> amosbird, 'the' ppa for newer building libraries, use at your own risc
<Tatovich> This is the ubuntu support channel?
<BluesKaj> Tatovich,, it sure is
<tomreyn> Tatovich: the /topic states so, so probably yes
<rneese> hey guys how to o about getting a pkg updated where to push the request
<tomreyn> rneese: "depends" (TM)
<lordcirth__> rneese, what package?
<OerHeks> !sru | rneese
<ubottu> rneese: Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Tatovich> hey guys, Im'running into some monitor problems. I've connected a second monitor through hdmi cable and Ubuntu recognizes it but it's black on my end. I'm using ubuntu 18.04.2 and Intel integrated graphics
<tomreyn> rneese: if it's a universe package synced form debian, you could file the bug there directly, otherwise it should go on luanchpad via "ubuntu-bug" (see !bug)
<Tatovich> I've tried changing resolutions and hertz, tried changing settings on my monitor itself
<Tatovich> hdmi cable is working fine and worked, even appears to work when restarting the pc for a few seconds, until I enter into to the login section
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Okay, tangential problem.  My package problems are resolved, and I can still use my computer.  However, my nVidia drivers are not active; the Intel GPU is being used instead.  (Forgot to mention, I'm on a laptop with two GPUs muxed by Optimus)
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   paste  sudo lshw -c Video
<BlueProtoman> ioria: https://pastebin.com/3MC6q0js
<tomreyn> Tatovich: have you tried a !HWE kernel (4.18), or if you're using that, have you tried the GA (4.15) one?
<tomreyn> Tatovich: also, is the system fully up to date, and have you rebooted since that is the fact?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<Tatovich> I've updated the system and restarted it just a couple of minutes ago
<BlueProtoman> ioria: https://pastebin.com/ZXq45AN6
<tomreyn> Tatovich: okay, back to the kernel question then
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   secureboot enabled ?
<BlueProtoman> ioria: I don't know, how can I tell?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  mokutil --sb-state
<Tatovich> I'm kinda new when it comes to kernel, what should I exactly do? Do I have to check my kernel info?
<BlueProtoman> Also: `glxinfo | grep Vendor` returns `Vendor: Intel Open Source Technology Center (0x8086)`
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  mokutil --sb-state
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Don't have it, which package is it?
<rneese> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> Tatovich: what's the output of:       nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline;)
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  mokutil
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  it 's installed by default
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Not for me.  Managed to install it, though.  Just one line of output: `EFI variables are not supported on this system`
<Tatovich> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/8hd0
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<BlueProtoman> ioria: BIOS
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  ok no SB i guess; paste   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> Tatovich: run this: sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<BlueProtoman> ioria: https://hastebin.com/hosahosomo.makefile
<tomreyn> Tatovich: you'll get an updated kernel and X, will need to reboot again to apply the changes.
<BlueProtoman> ioria: In case it's relevant, right now my laptop is plugged into a VGA monitor, used alongside its built-in screen
<Tatovich> tomreyn:  thanks, will check that out
<tomreyn> !hwe | Tatovich
<ubottu> Tatovich: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  please paste 'lsmod'
<BlueProtoman> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mfKyHGckR8/
<ioria> BlueProtoman, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BlueProtoman> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/brwdPVXqsF/
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  can you start  nvidia-settings from the gui search box ?
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Yes.  It tells me that my nVidia GPU is enabled.  That's about it.
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  can you switch ?
<BlueProtoman> ioria: I can try.  I will switch to the Intel chip.  One sec
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  no , you switch to nvidia ...
<BlueProtoman> ioria: The GUI tells me that I'm already on the nVidia chip.
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  xrandr --listproviders
<SimonNL> * BlueProtoman has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<ioria> i see, tx
<SimonNL> You're welcome
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   xrandr --listproviders
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Success!!  `nvidia-smi` now returns success, and glxinfo now lists nVidia as the graphics chip
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   xrandr --listproviders
<ioria> i don't get this
<BlueProtoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TjDD7CF5sJ/
<stashb0x> does anyone know how to change the from address in the sendmail config? I have a webpage that sends anon emails this seems to work however the from address gets blocked by Exchange
<ioria> BlueProtoman,   did yo udisable intel in bios ?
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Thank you so, so much for your patience.
<stashb0x> using Centos and phpmailer and Apache
<BlueProtoman> ioria: No, I did not touch my BIOS.  I don't even think I can disable the Intel chip.
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  please  paste   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BlueProtoman> ioria: https://hastebin.com/unicewigus.txt
<BlueProtoman> Is this for your own curiosity?
<ioria> BlueProtoman,  no, it was because the first xorg.0.log you pasted was unreal ....
<BlueProtoman> ioria: In what way?
<ioria> BlueProtoman, there was no trace of nvidia (or nouveao)  or errors
<BlueProtoman> ioria: I'm as confused as you are, especially because everything works now (in between the two Xorg logs, I rebooted).
<ioria> BlueProtoman, ok, good job
<BlueProtoman> ioria: No, you.  I'm currently making a game, with the intent to release it commercially.  When I release it, I will give you a free copy, as a token of my gratitude.
<ioria> BlueProtoman, thank you ; o problem
<ioria> *no
<lawltoad> murthy, phazon, lol a reinstall worked :/. I must have messed up the UEFI secure boot stuff. This is my first machine without a traditional BIOS
<pkp> como faço pra mudar o idioma para português
<up2late> @pkp: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-language.html.en
<up2late> Also, o livro esta sobre a mesa.
<cek> There's an util in rhel called update-ca-trust that does the thing both for openssl and nss. I managed to get my CA imported/trusted via update-ca-certificates, but firefox,chrome are using nss and showing no trust
<cek> so, How do I import my CA cert?
<pragmaticenigma> cek: Firefox (and I think Google Chrome on linux) bring their own CA stores with them. You will have to consult the documentation to find out or reach out in those communities for help.
<cek> that's incorrect
<stilyan> hi, want to install squid proxy from source and start/stop/reload it via /sbin/service
<pragmaticenigma> cek: If you're certain i'm incorrect, then ask yourself why it's not working.
<stilyan> can someone tell how to make it work with service ?
<pragmaticenigma> stilyan: This channel doesn't support compiling and running compiled code. Focus is on the pre-made pacakges provided through apt and the software center. For help with compiling, search for squid forums and irc developer chats
<stilyan> they wack support :/
<stilyan> in their channel .. and this is kind of general question
<stilyan> but ok
<pragmaticenigma> stilyan: If you can
<thibaud> Bonsoir, besoin d'un aide pour Ubuntu, quelqu’un de present ?
<Bashing-om> !fr | thibaud
<ubottu> thibaud: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<urxtnw> Hello, I am curious, how come Windows or even my android phone can automatically connect to let's say my university network, yet on Ubuntu, I have to know all this detailed information, i.e. whether it's tunneled TLS, WPA2 Enterprise (this is usually a good guess), authentification PAP or something else, etc.
<pavlos> urxtnw: usually, I click on available networks, then password, then connect.
<mra90> do you guys use m4 scripts?
<ioria> they still exist ?
<SwedeMike> mra90: as little as possible.
<ioria> on sendmail,iirc
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<mra90> ok I came accross them and wonder if they are still used and for what they used them
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: not as for now I guess
<mra90> however I wonder if I can find source code for my BIOS?
<ioria> !info m4
<ubottu> m4 (source: m4): macro processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.18-1 (bionic), package size 191 kB, installed size 342 kB
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: Finding the source code for your computer's BIOS is something you'll have to search the web for. Most BIOS firmwares are closed source however
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: I have an up2 intel board, and try to find source code for its bios
<mra90> quick google of the subject returned nothing but binaries...
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: This really isn't the best channel for that topic. You can try using Alis to find a better channel.
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: Another place to start might be in the #intel channel
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: yes, thanks ;)
<jamie_1> hey, im trying to fully disable onscreen keyboard
<jamie_1> any know info on how to? i have gone into the settings and disabled it and it still shows up
<lordcirth__> jamie_1, what triggers it to come up?
<jamie_1> anyone have any links on how to disable the onscreen keyboard?
<lordcirth__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<jamie_1> sorry i was having network issues and had to close and reopen my chat, didnt know if it sent or not
<OerHeks> jamie_1, open systemsettings > Universal access
<OerHeks> if that happens, i guess you are on a tablet?
<jamie_1> OerHeks: no im on a 2 in 1 and i have it dissabled there and it still showing up
<OerHeks> it 'was' an issue before 18.04  caribou service  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723857 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "onscreen keyboard appears whenever i touch touchscreen" [High,Fix released]
<jamie_1> OerHeks: im on 18.04 and still expirencing the issue
<jamie_1> i installed the block caribou extention
<jamie_1> and issue went away
<OerHeks> oke, file a new bugreport then, and mention regression and bug/1723857
<clobato> hi
<JimBuntu> Hello clobato , if you have an issue please post it, in as few lines as possible and someone will probably help you
<clobato> thanks JimiBuntu
<clobato> :)
<clobato> one question, where is the best method to clone hdd to ssd, if the ssd is low capacity?
<clobato> sorry for my english
<clobato> :)
<lordcirth__> clobato, are you sure you need to clone it? Reinstalling isn't too hard.
<clobato> it's true, but i need clone all the partitions
<lordcirth__> clobato, this guide seems reasonable: https://www.pcsuggest.com/hdd-to-ssd-cloning-linux/
<lordcirth__> alternatively, there's clonezilla
<clobato> i try it tomorrow, if i have problems i try to contact with you (lordcirth__)
<lordcirth__> clobato, just ask the channel in general, don't rely on any one person being around :)
<jeremy31> clobata, the partitions on the HDD will need to be shrunk so that they will fit on a smaller drive
<clobato> i now :)
<clobato> but i try :)
<clobato> many thanks lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> Clonezilla will do the shrink, as long as you have enough free space
<Absolute0> How do I add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/openssh ?
<Absolute0>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:disco
<Absolute0> ?
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: what are you trying to do exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: that is to say, what are you trying to accomplish or obtain?
<Absolute0> I want to install openssh  1:7.9p1-6 found here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh
<Absolute0> from The Disco Dingo (active development)
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: the question then is "why" ?
<Absolute0> technical issues
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: what version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<Absolute0> cosmic
<OerHeks> !mix
<ubottu> it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<leftyfb> Absolute0: technical issues?
<Absolute0> it's not in backports
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: By doing that, you're only going to make your system have more techincal issues
<leftyfb> Absolute0: what sort of technical issues? And do you have the bug report that says it's fixed in the disco version?
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: What isn't working with openssh on Cosmic?
<OerHeks> oh, that issue again
<leftyfb> OerHeks: ?
<Absolute0> Nothing is broken. I need to upgrade the version. Why am I not allowed to download the latest version?
<Absolute0> Why should the distro prevent me from installing the latest version?
<leftyfb> Absolute0: is nothing is broken, then why do you need to upgrade the version?
<leftyfb> is/if
<Absolute0> That's irrelevant.
<leftyfb> Absolute0: it's 100% relevant
<leftyfb> Absolute0: why do you think you need to upgrade?
<Absolute0> That's what the client is requesting..
<Gerowen> Is there a way to see how much VRAM is currently in use?
<leftyfb> why?
<Absolute0> I don't think. It just needs to get done.
<leftyfb> Absolute0: ok, good luck. Let us know if you come up with a legitimate reason to do so.
<Absolute0> PCI Compliance. But someone on here will tell me that's not an excuse.
<leftyfb> nope
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: It's not, as I have to work in the same industry.
<leftyfb> running version 1:7.9p1-6 of openssh from the development version of ubuntu is does not fall in PCI compliance
<Absolute0> I am using a service that won't let me use them until I upgrade my stupid openssh to 7.8 or older.
<leftyfb> Absolute0: which service?
<Absolute0> That's that my hands are tied. If it's incorrect that's their issue.
<Absolute0> A Credit Card processing gateway./
<leftyfb> yeah, no
<Absolute0> ok whatever. Let me google for something more useful.
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: I know of no processing gateways that can tell the difference between OpenSSH versions. What you might have is the need to configure your OpenSSH client session to use a specific encryption algorithm
<leftyfb> Absolute0: I'd be curious as to real reason you want the latest version.
<Absolute0> https://dpaste.de/kLnc
<Absolute0> Maybe I can just make openssh output that it's 7.9
<leftyfb> Absolute0: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-15473.html
<leftyfb> Absolute0: All versions supported of ubuntu are fixed
<Absolute0> You don't need to convince me anything.
<OerHeks> Absolute0, you only look at the numbering, not the patches in the changelog?
<Absolute0> As I said. For technical reasons I need to update the openssh version. So that I can pass their silly test.
<leftyfb> Absolute0: That vulnerability has been patched in all supported versions of ubuntu. You don't need 7.8+ to be patched for it
<Absolute0> I don't look at anything.
<Absolute0> I need to pass a test.
<leftyfb> Absolute0: I'd like to take this test. Which company?
<Absolute0> pciapply.com
<Absolute0> It won't work. You need to create an account with the gateway and then they give you an account within their system.
<Absolute0> https://www.pciapply.com/pci_fi_login.aspx
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: The question weren't for the test site... the question was for the company requiring this test... who is the payment gateway provider
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: Here's something to try, spin up a Disco instance of Ubuntu and run the same test. If you still fail said test, then you know that the sought out version isn't the problem, and that you have something else wrong in your configuration/hardening
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: If it solves the problem. Then I would suggest you find a way to run the Disco instance as an intermediary between your application and your payment gateway
<Absolute0> The server is running on ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> We've already established you are running on Ubuntu, I do not see the purpose of stating that
<tete_> hi, i would like to know if i can upgrade to disco and use the ppa from kodi which has only releases for cosmic
<lotuspsychje> tete_: disco support in #ubuntu+1 please
<OerHeks> tete_, basicly: no? you *could try* to install the debs manually
<Absolute0> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) doesn't say "not affected".
<oft_gegong> I've got some sad news. Ubuntu isn't working with nvidia's GTX 1050 mobile (ie. laptop) cards on laptops
<lotuspsychje> oft_gegong: dont make general statements like that please
<oft_gegong> k
<oft_gegong> lol
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: You discredit yourself when talking about needing to meet PCI compliance, yet aren't running on an LTS release of Ubuntu. PCI Compliance is all about making sure you are running on stable, patched, and hardened systems. Move down to 18.04 which is also LTS release.
<Absolute0> I upgradred today.
<Absolute0> But it's still 7.7
<OerHeks> Absolute0, does 'ssh -Q sig' reply?
<Absolute0> Unsupported query "sig"
<studde> Any idea why sounds play on fire fox but not on brave browser?
<pragmaticenigma> Absolute0: I'm sorry, I'm done trying to help. You aren't listening/reading what we're saying. The summary is... you can't cherry pick from different versions of Ubuntu. You will be left with a vulnerable system and one that is highly unstable
<lotuspsychje> oft_gegong: we have a lot of users on gtx cards using the ubuntu graphics ppa
<Absolute0> pragmaticenigma: which part was I not listening to?
<Absolute0> What does DNE mean?
<oft_gegong> Does Not Exist
<leftyfb> Absolute0: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-15473.html
<leftyfb> The patch for 16.04 has been released
<leftyfb> version 1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.6
<Absolute0> Do I need to do anything to get it patched or apt update && apt upgrade will do the trick?
<Absolute0> I already upgrade to cosmic, but just asking out of curiosity. My linode came installed with 16.04
<leftyfb> Absolute0: In ubuntu 16.04, if you are running anything newer than 1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.6 then you are patched
<leftyfb> Absolute0: In the case of Ubuntu 16.04, the latest is 1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.7
<Absolute0> "This issue only affected Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. (CVE-2016-10708)"
 * leftyfb sigh
<Absolute0> Isn't it more stable to just have the latest versions of all programs at all times?
<jcdutton> leftyfb, what is the problem?  All those CVEs are already released and distributed
<Absolute0> leftyfb: yes I understand. the latest package on 16.04 is not affected.
<jcdutton> apt-get changelog openssh-server      lists them as fixed
<leftyfb> Absolute0: so what is your issue then? You are patched.
<Absolute0> I don't have an issue.
<leftyfb> Absolute0: so let me ask you. Did your payment gateway test fail when run against version 1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.7 running on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Absolute0> Yes.
<leftyfb> Then it is a flawed test and should be brought up with them.
<Absolute0> It takes 24-48 hours between tests so the new test is pending.
<Absolute0> I forwarded the ubuntu release notes page above to them.
<Absolute0> is apt-get now just apt?
<leftyfb> Absolute0: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<lawltoad> Hi! What's everyones IRC client of choice? I've been using xchat but I it feels pretty bare bones? do I need to explore plugins?
<leftyfb> !ot | lawltoad
<ubottu> lawltoad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lawltoad> leftyfb: Ah, my mistake.
<Absolute0> it's foss is a ubuntu thing?
<lawltoad> I used to use uubntu way back when it was gnome2 + metacity, and I know things were gnome3 + compiz + unity for a while. I just installed Bionic after being away form uubntu for a few years, whats the UI/dispaly stack made of.
<Absolute0> ubottu: try irssi
<Absolute0> leftyfb: ^^
<Absolute0> lawltoad: ^^
<iCherry> Absolute0, "free open source software" not just ubuntu
<Bigkilani> hey guys
<Bigkilani> its my first time using IRC chat
<leftyfb> !support | Bigkilani
<ubottu> Bigkilani: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Bigkilani> Are there rules in this chatroom
<Bigkilani> ?
<leftyfb> Bigkilani: it's a support channel. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bigkilani> Oh okay lefty, im just exploring around:)
<tomreyn> lawltoad: gnome-shell. see also !releasenotes
<ironpillow> Hi all, when using htop I am see that /sbin/init is using around 40%-60% cpu. I am access the ubuntu box via ssh. Any advice? a member here told me look at dmesg, but I am not sure what I am looking for
<ironpillow> tomreyn: oh hey! You asked me to look at dmesg about the issue I am having. Can you point to what I am looking for? Thanks!
<tomreyn> !latest | Absolute0: just in case this is something you're not already aware of
<ubottu> Absolute0: just in case this is something you're not already aware of: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> ironpillow: i was wondering whether you maybe have repeating messages to the bottom of dmesg, suggesting something is caught in a loop, or causing high I/O load. also, dmesg may show some critical errors or warning which may hint at what is going wrong there.
<tomreyn> ironpillow: situations like this might be triggered by suspend + resume, does this only happen after the system returns from suspend?
<tomreyn> ironpillow: if you like share dmesg with us (and tell us whether the problem currently occurs). you can post it online by running: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<ironpillow> tomreyn: after the network interfaces are up, the only thing that repeats is this: perf: interrupt took too long (6226 > 6222), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 32000. This happens are the system is restarted, not suspended.
<ironpillow> yeah will do share the current dmesg as the issue is happening right now.
<tomreyn> so it does not always happen, but just sometimes? more details on this would also help.
<pi0> is there a ubuntu app that allows you to modify pdf's like actually draw notes and text
<ironpillow> tomreyn: sorry I can't share dmesg :( the problem is currently occurring and I am watching htop right now. Let me try and restart the machine one more time.
<ironpillow> I saved the old dmesg for reference.
<mostym> Hi all.  I for whatever reason or another cannot ping the .50 ip address from this configuration https://pastebin.com/nkeZk2LC.  Is there anything wrong with it?
<tomreyn> ironpillow: ok. and you couldn't share it because the system was so slow then that you couldn't runthe commands to post the log? or are there other reasons?
<tomreyn> mostym: we prefer you using the pastebin on the topic
<mostym> Oh, ubuntu's?
<mostym> Sorry about that.
<mostym> Here's the updated paste, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JTtFnTrKTM/
<mostym> I can ping the .51 but not the .50
<tomreyn> mostym: thnaks. why do you have overlapping ip address ranges assigned to these two interfaces?
<mostym> tomreyn: Because I wanted to have each interface to have different ips
<tomreyn> so they overlap because you want them to be different? i can't follow this statement.
<mostym> Are you saying that I can't have two different ips on the same subnet?
<tomreyn> 216.218.189.50/25 is 216.218.189.1 to 216.218.189.126, 216.218.189.51/25 is 216.218.189.1 to 216.218.189.126
<tomreyn> actually ignore this, sorry.
<mostym> My goal is to have nginx listen on .50 and netdata on the .51
<tomreyn> i don't think i can answer your question, i'm afraid. you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<mostym> No problem.  thanks for looking :D
<tomreyn> maybe post "networkctl status" output as well
<ironpillow> tomreyn: system doesn't have internet. I changed the setup so I could ssh into it and copy the dmesg, here it is: https://gist.github.com/ironpillow/4dcb4a2b14fadc1d537098454f9eb863
<tomreyn> ironpillow: looking now (been afk for a bit), this may take another 15 minutes
<ironpillow> tomreyn: no worries. thanks!
<tomreyn> ironpillow: please install the pending updates. if this issue still applies then, we can repeat the dmesg review.
<tomreyn> i understand this system is airgapped, but when you run into such issues, patching it should be the first thing you do.
<princessmarli> "SINGLE HANDEDEDLY THE GREATEST VIDEO ON YOUTUBE. I wake up in morning hoping that over night you channel has grown a thousand fold. Youre a beautiful fearless soul. Bless you John Rose." Link: https://youtu.be/sgNvvUUKefs
<princessmarli> An absolutely awesome video John:-)﻿
<tomreyn> princessmarli: go away
<princessmarli> People cannot believe to understand how beautiful the human experience could be for all if we woke up and stopped this system of oppression & control.﻿
<tomreyn> !ops | princessmarli
<ubottu> princessmarli: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ironpillow> tomreyn: got it
<ironpillow> I will install them and post dmesg if the problem persists.
#ubuntu 2019-02-21
<tomreyn> ironpillow: alright. what's this hardware by the way? something special?
<ironpillow> tomreyn: yeah :) custom built, for networking.
<tomreyn> you might want to look for a newer BIOS than "R0.10 12/27/2017" (which is pre spectre / meltdown / intel me)
<tomreyn> before those got relevant fixes, i  mean
<ironpillow> Yep will do
<j0seph> Hi all. Just a quick question: I want all the packages that can be upgraded to be listed after I run apt 'apt update' if there are any. Is there a flag or setting I can use to do such a thing without having to type 'apt list --upgradable' to list the upgradable packages, or is there no such feature/is this regarded as bad practice?
<pavlos> j0seph: actually, apt get upgrade will list all upgradable packages and you have the option to say yes|no
<j0seph> pavlos: ah, yes, I suppose that is true. thanks :)
<OerHeks> set an alias?
<OerHeks> alias gimmeallyourmoney='apt list --upgradable'
<j0seph> OerHeks: sounds good, but I wouldn't want to threaten or scare my system like that. it works hard for me, after all :(
<cyberbob> Hi All, what is yum update alternate in ubuntu ?
<cyberbob> is this apt upgrade
<OerHeks> update is update
<OerHeks> so: sudo apt update
<cyberbob> OerHeks: in Centos yum upate updates all the packages but apt-get update just update the repos (please correct me If I'm wrong, not an ubuntu user)
<OerHeks> this will fetching the lists only
<cyberbob> yeah but yum update do the update as well + fetching the list/updating repos
<cyberbob> so yum update & apt update are not equal ?
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade # does normal updates, and dist-upgrade is stage 2
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<OerHeks> indeed
<OerHeks> on yum, you would use yum check-update if there are updates available
<ironpillow> tomreyn: I upgraded the system and did a reboot, still having this issue. /sbin/init CPU% keeps doing up and down very quickly. From 0.0 to 44% and then back to 0, then up to 44%. repeatedly. dmesg: https://gist.github.com/ironpillow/bb4467aed88b8c9fc405e815d3ff4de0
<tomreyn> ironpillow: bios version remains the same - is there no upgrade available? you said this is a custom built system, what else is custom and worth mentioning about it, on all terms such as hardware, firmware / BIOS / UEFI, OS?
 * tomreyn be back (much) later
<ironpillow> tomreyn: we don't have upgraded bios yet. SMBIOS 3.0.0, UEFI, BIOS version 5.13, American Megatrends
<cliff1245> How do I provision more space for /boot on ubuntu 16.04
<cxc99> what's the reason for all the scripts in /etc/init.d and for the services in /lib/systemd/system in ubuntu18?
<nerdcore> I seem to have rootfs mounted with option "stripe=32659" but it is not part of any RAID array and there is no /dev/md* and /etc/fstab says it has options "defaults". What could cause this?
<nerdcore> I'm using xenial on x86_64
<rfm> cxc99, they arrange for services to be started as the system starts up and stopped as the system shuts down.
<Beam_Inn> can you guys tell me where /etc/default/grub is relocated to now?
<Beam_Inn> ubuntu 1804
<Bashing-om> Beam_Inn: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ ls -al /etc/default/grub >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1209 Jul 26  2018 /etc/default/grub" .
<Beam_Inn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 (see Grub vs Grub 2 part 8).
<Beam_Inn> part 9
<rfm> nerdcore, I don't know, but looking around I see that rootfs options can be specified on the kernel boot line (which is logical since /etc/fstab is in the root file system so it can't have been read yet when mounting root)
<Beam_Inn> part 10
<Beam_Inn> what the heck
<rfm> nerdcore, maybe check your grub options to see if that's where stripe= is set?  (I have no idea who or what could have put it there)
<nerdcore> rfm: ok good call, but not seeing any mention of "stripe" within /boot/*
<nerdcore> I recently suffered some filesystem corruption. Ran fsck and attempted to fix errors but it may have occurred then :(
<nerdcore> I see one stackexchange article of an AWS instance showing similar behaviour and one person has suggested running "tune2fs -f -E stride=0 /dev/xvdb" (probably s/stride/stripe/)
<Beam_Inn> it's because it's a file, not a directory
<Beam_Inn> about the grub thing. s o nix my q.
<nerdcore> Is there a file in /proc which will show me the kernel cmdline which was used on this boot?
<nerdcore> oh yes /proc/cmdline lol
<nerdcore> Could the EXT4 filesystem have this "stripe=" as a default mount option? How would I see those ext4 settings?
<nerdcore> tune2fs -l. sorry for answering my own questions :P
<nerdcore> thanks for the advice rfn
<Bashing-om> nerdcore: No - not generally. Show the channel what you are working with. pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<nerdcore> turns out my ext4fs has option "RAID stride: 32659". so weird.
<nerdcore> https://pastebin.com/RMQRQRDW
<AtTheLoj> anyone here familiar with ranger :bulkrename?
<Bashing-om> nerdcore: Got me geuessing. fdisk reports a nornal ext4 drive with one partition. But in the tune2fs output there is "RAID stride:              32659".
<nerdcore> ya im stumped :(
<nerdcore> the whole story might be a bit more complicated, but worth telling... I was upgrading HDDs and cloned old to new using dd. When I booted back up not realizing that the kernel cmdline (and /etc/fstab FWIW) used UUID= I got /dev/sdb1 mounted instead of /dev/sda1, because both were still connected.
<nerdcore> but this may just be a red herring; No idea why that would cause ext4 to suddenly decide to be RAIDed
<nerdcore> there was also some FS corruption, so maybe the bits defining "RAID stride" just got set from 00000 to 32659 (?)
<Bashing-om> nerdcore: "sudo wipefs /dev/sda". Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<nerdcore> haha yeah that sounds horrible ;)
<nerdcore> will look
<nerdcore> Bashing-om: not sure what this means. Doesn't look very helpful to me https://pastebin.com/82aFP8UJ
<Bashing-om> nerdcore: I had expected: "DEVICE OFFSET TYPE UUID LABEL" In any case this only shows a standard partitoning. No raid here. Will take one smarter than I to tell where that raid stripe is generated.
<nerdcore> there is no RAID which I am aware of. Certainly never intended to create any.
<nerdcore> I'll just chalk it up to FS corruption and move on with my life. ;) Thanks for the consideration and input
<Bashing-om> nerdcore: Well, if you are not going to fix the issue, at least mask it over by taking out the raid stuff in the /etc/fstab file.
<nerdcore> Bashing-om: there is nothin in /etc/fstab nor kernel cmdline; It's a setting in the ext4fs
<nerdcore> /etc/fstab just says "defaults"
<nerdcore> Bashing-om: see my first pastebin where `tune2fs -l /dev/sda1` shows "RAID stride" as being within the ext4 options which tune2fs can set
<nerdcore> `tune2fs -E` might clean it up. so strange though. :(
<rapidwave> Having an issue with audio. I have Bionic and for some reason, I get system sounds, but no videos have any sound at all.
<jamie_1> does anyone else notice an issue with the battery indicator on the status bar almost always is off
<jamie_1> like im at 61% and the icon still shows 100%
<eddie> I have a bug to report and was wondering who exactly  i talk to and hopefully it can be reproduced
<Bashing-om> !bug | Guest41121
<ubottu> Guest41121: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest41121> the bug i'm reporting isn' t about a package though, it's through a series of actions
<guiverc> Guest41121, if you're not sure what package, use a -meta package (in the end it will boil down to a single packzge if it's a bug, even if it's a combination of packages that require the bug to be seen), you could ask on #ubuntu-bugs (maybe bug-squad folks can be more precise)
<tommyyprincess> An Important Talk - John Rose: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jBtlW4pdi22C/ ("SINGLE HANDEDEDLY THE GREATEST VIDEO ON YOUTUBE.")
<cim209> uh no
<tonyt> was going to ask the wanker spanker wth it has to do with ubuntu but he left
<cxc99> rfm, i meant why are they repeated if ubuntu uses systemd
<Synthesis> Can someone please help me figure out why I get the error "connection closed" when trying to ssh or sftp to my ubuntu machine?
<underd0g> Synthesis: can you give more context
<Synthesis> underd0g: basically ssh and sftp will not allow incoming connections, I was messing around with iptables and ufw yesterday which let to me doing ufw reset and readding the ports with allow anywhere, but ive got a feeling iptables may be ruined and im not sure how to check on them
<nerdcore> Synthesis: I always use `sudo iptables -L -v -n` to review the main table.
<Synthesis> Yeah ok nerdcore, im quite the rookie so the code it returns really means nothing to me tbh
<underd0g> Synthesis: you can try sudo ufw status
<underd0g> check if any connections are blocked
<Synthesis> none are blocked thats the problem
<Synthesis> 22, 80 and 443 are all allow anywhere
<nerdcore> is sshd running? ;)
<underd0g> Synthesis: ^
<Synthesis> unsure to what that is guys
<nerdcore> sudo service sshd status
<Synthesis> literally my first time using linux
<Synthesis> ok cheers
<nerdcore> is ir running or is it stopped
<nerdcore> *is it
<nerdcore> or just go ahead with a `sudo service sshd start`. Doesn't really hurt to run if already running.
<nerdcore> sshd is the SSH server software. It listens on port tcp/22 for incoming SSH connections.
<Synthesis> its active but i did get some errors after it
<Synthesis> let me show you the errors
<harishkrupo> Hi all
<harishkrupo> noob question: which package distributes files in /usr/include/drm
<nerdcore> harishkrupo: you can check which package delivered a given file with `dpkg -L <filename>`
<nerdcore> no sorry -S
<nerdcore> `dpkg -S <filename>`
<Synthesis> did you recieve that msg nerdcore? just want to check if it worked
<harishkrupo> nerdcore: ah that is the flag i was searching for... Thanks
<nbags> just got linux installed and working on an iMac G3. What should i do with it?
<nbags> *iBook
<Beam_Inn> Is there a way to make it so that alt-tab in gnome DE does not group similar apps?
<p_> Hello, guys, I just installed Ubuntu, and remove Windows 10, now my ntfs partition is write protected, I can see things, copy them, but can't delete anything.
<tarzeau> Beam_Inn: i think there's such gnome shell extensions, try $BROWSER extension.gnome.org
<tarzeau> extensions.gnome.org
<Beam_Inn> dude, finally someont talks about gnome
<tarzeau> or gnome-tweaks
<Beam_Inn> hey do you know how to append a linux kernel?
<nbags> p_: its probably got a hibernation/fastboot file. or it needs a chkdsk from windows
<tarzeau> i hate gnome. prefer gnustep
<tarzeau> Beam_Inn: append a linux kernel to what/where?
<p_> nbags: Yeah, but I removed windows, so what can I do?
<tarzeau> nbags: badblocks/fsck is as good as chkdsk
<Beam_Inn> i want to add a little info to the end of a line in grub, but I don't know what to add
<tarzeau> p_: ah you want that ntfs fuse stuff to have it writable
<Beam_Inn> Adding the kernel boot parameter usb_storage.quirks=0x0bc2:0xab38:u as GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub, running update-grub and rebooting the system.
<nbags> p_: you can fsck it on linux or try mount it with the 'remove_hiberfile' option. id step you throught it but ive gotta go sorry
<Beam_Inn> do me a favor and do   nano /etc/default/grub
<Beam_Inn> you can see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX has two lines
<tarzeau> we have grub configuration fully automated, including working old kernel removal
<tarzeau> i'm not touching that interactively
<nbags> nbags: or chkdsk it from a windows usb stick
<nbags> p_: ^^
<p_> LOL, don't got windows
<tarzeau> p_: since 1999 here... and you?
<p_> tarzeau: Since today ;)
<Beam_Inn> i doubt that, tarzeau ....
<Beam_Inn> how can you fully automate checking the model of my usb drive and removing the uas quirk from that device?
<Beam_Inn> and why would you? :/
<Beam_Inn> you could do less.  Reading the file won't change it.
<tarzeau> Beam_Inn: udev???
<tarzeau> Beam_Inn: when you have 200+ linux boxen, you don't want to fiddle manually around
<Beam_Inn> udev command not found
<tarzeau> i was not refering to a command but a software system
<Beam_Inn> so you don't know which line to append :/
<nbags> p_: so why u still using ntfs?
<tarzeau> nope. what is that storage.quirk meant to do?
<tarzeau> is it needed as kernel parameter? because you boot from it?
<p_> nbags: There is this partition I had on windows, it got most of my files, and don't have space to move them to the other remaining partition, and no means of backup
<Beam_Inn> it fixes my usb drive.  the manufacturer made some errosr in a lot of their models
<nbags> p_: that sucks
<Beam_Inn> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/usb/storage/usb.c#L568
<Beam_Inn> right here tarzeau
<lotuspsychje> guys stick to ubuntu support ok
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-discuss you can talk all day
<p_> nbags: NVM, ntfsfix did it's thing, can now write to that partition.
<Beam_Inn> well, I'm going to restart and see if that worked, man.
<Beam_Inn> hopefully it didn't break my computer
<cxc99> what's the reason for all the sysv style init scripts still in ubuntu18?
<Rembo> hello, i'm using Ubuntu 16.04, can someone tell me which from following patches requires reboot https://pastebin.com/dpYMbK4E  ?
<cxc99> systemd
<Beam_Inn> that patch to grub didn't work
<virk22> H
<adminpick> any one is online
<adminpick> hay drone
<adminpick> hay sigyn
<adminpick> hello
<adminpick> any one i need help
<afx_> hello ! can someone please tell me how this applet (https://imgur.com/a/dki5ypx) in gnome is called ?
<afx_> on my system is top right corner in top panel
<ice9> is there a simple way to deploy ubuntu on mass number of machines?
<blackflow> ice9: take a look at MAAS:  https://maas.io/
<ice9> blackflow, ah i forgot to mention that the machines are desktops
<Meili> ice9: pxeboot with a preseed configuration?
<blackflow> ice9: doesn't matter really. the difference is just in the package selection and some default configs.
<guiverc> ice9, i was involved with a refurb/recycle group, we cloned drives from our master & just installed drives (test & fine tune to check sound, graphics if extra drivers etc; but we may have done this because we removed drives to dban them first..)
<ice9> is there a way to install Ubuntu remotely on desktop computer?
<berz3rk> where is unity 8 channel :D
<SimonNL> ice9 install it on HDD and send it over.
<lotuspsychje> berz3rk: try #ubports
<blackflow> ice9: yes. MAAS, (pxe)boot + preseed, (pxe)boot + debootstrap (automatable via ansible, salt, ...), probably even over ssh
<blackflow> ice9: you'd still have to walk over to the machine and initiate it though
<Exterminador> so, Contabo (my hosting) did restarted the VPS for maintenance and the file `/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6` was once again set to 1. I was wondering if there's a way that I can make it stick to 0 or if I can delete it and make a symlink. any options/ideas are highly appreciated. I've tried to `sudo chattr +i /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6` but it says: chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on /proc/
<Exterminador> sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<ikanobori> Exterminador: The /proc isn't a real filesystem. If you want permanent changes you can (depending on distro) put them in /etc/sysctl.conf
<jeremy31> Exterminador: check /etc/sysctl.conf for lines with disabcle.ipv6
<Exterminador> oh.. `net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1`
<Exterminador> those guys are just stupid -_- they offer a /64 block and they disable IPv6
<blackflow> Exterminador: also talk to them and tell them they're part of the problem, not solution, for global migration to IPv6
<Exterminador> blackflow: I've mailed them already. :>
<Exterminador> so, after editing the sysctl.conf, do I need to reload anything?
<blackflow> Exterminador: sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf   to apply changes
<Exterminador> blackflow: done! thanks a lot \o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<blackflow> Exterminador: actually.... it's --system instead of -p these days
<blackflow> Exterminador: (with no specific file given) ... thing is it's now being set via multiple files, so better use just    sysctl --system
<Exterminador> wow. lot's of "Applying ..." seems we're ready to go. once again, thanks a lot for the help
<bbanner_> hi how are you?
<qwebirc15375> Hello
<qwebirc15375> I have a problem building a mesh network between raspberry pi(stretch) and ubuntu 16.04
<qwebirc15375> I cannot ping
<qwebirc15375> amog raspberries I can ping with no problem
<qwebirc15375> between 2 pc running ubuntu 16.04 I can ping with no problem
<Lamentin> Hello, I'm starter with ubuntu for windows, my issue is that I'm loosing network form bash ubuntu 18.04
<BlackDalek> my release upgrade from 16.04 LTS failed at first reboot with a "failed to mount /" error. It wants to put me into emergency mode and type "journalctl -xb", "systemctl reboot", "systemctl default" or "exit" for default mode. What's my best option?
<BluesKaj> qwebirc15375, ssh  ?
<MagePsycho> JOIN #varnish
<qwebirc81665> Hello, I want to create a local mirror of the ubuntu repository, but I only want partial of it (i.e. a certain number of packages). Is that possible ?
<BlackDalek> ok. My do-release-upgrade failed with a "failed to mount /:" error. I typed journalctl -xb as suggested and got 5500 lines of log entries. No idea what it all means and no way to upload the log to a pastebin... Should I just try "systemctl reboot" as the earlier error suggested?
<BlackDalek> the hardware I am using is an early macmini if that helps.
<BlackDalek> OK, rebooting didn't help. What can I do now?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: the fastest way to recover is often to install the previous version and restore backups. alternatives are to try and recover this failed upgrade, which often (but not always) succeeds.
<tomreyn> if you have separate /home and / file systems on separate partitions, a third option is to reinstall just the OS.
<tomreyn>  you are probably wondering why the upgrde failed int he first place. almost always that's due to packages installed from 3rd party sources.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. I don't think they are on separate partitions (I can't remember back to when I first installed it). It's on an early 2nd gen intel mac mini.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I do remember it was a pain in the arse to get it to even boot the installer DVD.
<tomreyn> i see. then it's probably all on a single file system
<BlackDalek> Ideally, I' like to somehow recover this failed upgrade.
<tomreyn> mac systems aren't made with this (alternative bare metal OS) use case in mind.
<tomreyn> login and tell the output of: echo $REASON
<tomreyn> just so you know, recovery can take ~ an hour, and may yet fail.
<BlackDalek> I don't think I can log in, but it does force me into an "emergency mode" maintenance terminal if that helps
<tomreyn> that's what i meant by 'login', right, a bad explanation on my part
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, oh ok ;)
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the $REASON echoed a blank line
<tomreyn> the best thing will be to chroot the system from a live / installer. are you able to boot into a fully working OS on this or another computer?
<`AbhiAbzs> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 270 Processor (2.70GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.4 GiB Total (3.2 GiB Free) Swap: 7.3 GiB Total (7.3 GiB Free) • Storage: 37.8 GB / 195.6 GB (157.8 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control • Uptime: 3h 35m 25s
<tomreyn> `AbhiAbzs: please don't
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, at this location, I can only work from the broken upgraded mac mini and this laptop (16.04 LTS) with an internet connection.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sounds good enough. we'd also need a usb stick or other external storage which can be connected to both systems, and which we can fully overwrite.
<tomreyn> the goal will be to create an ubuntu installer for 18.04.2 there, and boot the mac mini off it.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, give me a minute, I'll see what usable USB storage I can find... what minimum size would we be requiring for this storage device?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i think 2 GB
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. hold on.
<tomreyn> better 4, if you can choose
<arpad2> hi, could it be a hardware, possibly motherboard, issue if live ubuntu stops boothing from dvd or pendrive?
<tomreyn> arpad2: is it "from dvd OR pendrive" or is it §from dvd AND pendrive"? are you saying you tried both?
<tomreyn> '§' was supposed to say '"' there
<arpad2> tomreyn: yes, I tried both, in addition the dvds I bought from the linux shop, sp they should be fine, the boothabale pendrive I created following an online tutorial
<tomreyn> arpad2: if both fail, the first thing to check is whether the ISO image you produced those from is not broken
<tomreyn> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, let me see
<tomreyn> this is also discussed in more detail (but less accessible to new users) at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<tomreyn> arpad2: if you're not on a metered connection, i suggest to start a new download before you start with the verification.
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, to download the iso file again?
<tomreyn> arpad2: right
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> which one did you download?
<arpad2> tomreyn: xubuntu 18.04.2 and 18.10 from torrent
<alpha> when I open my network configuration I don't see my ethernet connection / wired in the available networks. Also when I somehow manage to connect it, it isn't able to make connection to my local server. Any ideas on how to fix this problem ?
<tomreyn> arpad2: oh you used a torrent. well then the download should be correct, since part of the bittorrent download is to make sure the download is complete.
<tomreyn> arpad2: where did you get the torrent files from? ubuntu.com ?
<arpad2> tomreyn: from the official Xubuntu website
<tomreyn> arpad2: 32-bit or 64-bit ?
<arpad2> tomreyn: 64
<alpha> enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<alpha>         ether f4:8e:38:e9:19:44  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
<alpha>         RX packets 366  bytes 31578 (31.5 KB)
<alpha>         RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
<alpha>         TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)
<alpha>         TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
<lotuspsychje> !paste | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I have a 165Gb external USB storage mounted to this laptop now.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you happen to know whether this mac is 64-bit capable?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: wrong question, let me rephrase: Do you know whether the Ubuntu you have/had installed there is a 32- or 64-bit one?
<alpha> Sorry had no intention of spamming.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I seem to recall it being a core 2 duo, but being nobbled by Apple to only have the capability of booting in 32-bit mode.. but I think the installed OS was 64-bit
<alpha> Here is the ifconfig > http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tgpKQfJY6n/
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: uuh, i'm sorry but i'm not going to try to recover a 32-bit UEFI system.
<alpha> My wireless connection is working as intended. However my wired connection is not working. Any help ?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: but i'll tell you the general approach: you should download the 64-bit installer of the ubuntu flavour you had installed, version 18.04.2, and use the "etcher" software to write the installer iso to the external storage.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: then you'll boot off it and do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I believe the Apple model identifier is macmini2,1. Is there any way I can confirm that the UEFI is 32-bit? Oh not that etcher thing... I went through that path looking for a way to make it work and I had access to no hardware capable of running it.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: while on the chroot, you should "update-initramfs -k all"
<whale1> i have installed svox package, but i don't know how to use it
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: interesting that etcher doesn't work for you, i'd be interested in details, since, so far, to me, it seems to work on most OS and system configurations. you can use any other ISO image writer, or just cat or dd, too.
<tomreyn> the default ubuntu image writer is usb-creator-gtk for gnome/gtk based desktops, usb-creator-qt for kde / qt based desktops.
<nerdcore> alpha: well first things to check are Is the cable plugged in? Are there lights on the device / other end (router) to indicate a signal? Then maybe try `sudo dhclient enp4s0` to manuslly tell it to get a DHCP address
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I think the problem was it only works on OS above a certain release and I had no hardware with the required OS release level.
<alpha> Yes the cable is plugged lights are on
<alpha> nerdcore: Yes router is indicating a signal that the device is on and working as it should.
<nerdcore> alpha: the driver is working and receiving packets ("rx") and no Errors so those are good signs.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the update-initranfs is expecting a missing switch/option (-c -u or -d)
<tomreyn> whale1: see if you can find some documentation online. usually ubuntu packages place documentation in /usr/share/doc/<packagename> and additionally provide documentation for their main commands which can be read using "man <command>" after installing the "man-db" package
<alpha> nerdcore: Good to know that. Let me give you a screenshot. Wait
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: -u    - but i doubt you were this fast to write the installer to storeage, boot off it and chroot mount
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so it should have been: update-initramfs -k all -u
<alpha> nerdcore: I am afraid I cannot reproduce what the error is.
<alpha> nerdcore: but here is what happens. When I start my computer my doesn't automatically connect to ethernet which it should. The wireless works great but every time I boot I have to create a wired connection to use the ethernet.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, whoops.. sorry, I missed some of your messages. I am two steps ahead of myself
<whale1> tomreyn: i knew it , thanks !
<qwebirc15375> BluesKaj, yes. Im using ssh to test.
<kreyren> Is there a way to remove apt from ubuntu? eg. portage on gentoo will remove itself if invoked `emerge -C portage*
<ryuo> kreyren: why would you want to?
<tomreyn> arpad2: i'm downloading those now, will try them in a VM to ensure they're not generally broken.
<kreyren> ryuo: freedom, i want to have apt available on demand
<ryuo> that's apt to be a mistake.
<nerdcore> alpha: so you are able to get ethernet working msnually? sometimes? have you looked at these instructions for 18.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en-CA#ip-addressing
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks, I'm struggling to download one of the check files
<kreyren> ryuo: wut?
<ryuo> kreyren: bad joke, but that's critical software. i've never tried it.
<nerdcore> kreyren: "have apt available on demand" sounds to me like you should leave it installed ;)
<ryuo> kreyren: check out dpkg i guess.
<alpha> nerdcore: Yes I can use it manually, but if I put my computer suspend after it wakes it doesn't at all. Even after creating a new connection manually.
<tomreyn> arpad2: just to not waste my time here, please (read twice and then) confirm that you downloaded both the 18.04.2 and 18.10 xubuntu images via bittorrent from xubuntu.org, wrote both of them to *both* optical media and usb storage, and could not boot off either.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, :( I can't remember for certain if I had a 64bit or 32bt Ubuntu OS installed on the mac.
 * nerdcore considers the implications, both practical and philosophical, of `sudo apt remove apt`
<arpad2> tomreyn: correct, the installation starts but fails to fully boot,when  either I choose live session or when I would start to install to the system
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you should be able to tell from the initrams which your system boot currently 'fails' to. running "cat /proc/version" should tell whether this is an 686 (32-bit) or amd64 (64-bit) kernel.
<tomreyn> arpad2: how much RAM does this system have?
<arpad2> tomreyn: 8gb
<nerdcore> alpha: how are you "creating a connection manually"? This can be done some different ways, so which are you doing that you find does work (when it does)?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok, yes. It does claim to be amd64. Now I know which version of 16.04 installer to download.
<tomreyn> arpad2: okay, i'll test. which graphics card do you have there? which cpu?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: good.
<alpha> nerdcore: System > Connections > Click on + sign > Wired. That's it
<alpha> nerdcore: its kubuntu.
<arpad2> tomreyn: i7 3740 QM and GTX 675 mx, but the current system is broken, no video driver is working, only software rendering is active
<kreyren> nerdcore,ryuo: meaning?
<arpad2> tomreyn: that's why I need reinstalling
<tomreyn> arpad2: does it boot in uefi or bios mode?
<tomreyn> arpad2: i understood, but thanks for clarifying.
<nerdcore> kreyren: I just tried this, since you have me curious. :) It produces two SERIOUS warnings about this being critical system software and probably a very bad idea and the default answer to continue is no longer "Yes" but would need to type a confirmation response "Yes, do as I say!" in order for apt to remove itself: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hCRTt94V7h/
<arpad2> tomreyn: hmm, I think bios, uefi is disabled
<nerdcore> kreyren: apt is not considered Optional software in the Ubuntu system.
<kreyren> nerdcore: perfect ty
<kreyren> nerdcore: is there a way for apt to install packages on non-debian system? alike `ROOT=PATH emerge portage` will install portage on PATH
<nerdcore> kreyren: so I guess you could `sudo apt remove apt` but it is a *very* BAD IDEA and not recommended.
<kreyren> nerdcore: noted perfect ty :3 about that ROOT variable?
<kreyren> alike change root directory for apt
<nerdcore> kreyren: I'm not familiar with portage. Would that command unpack the software into 'PATH' instead of '/'?
<kreyren> nerdcore: correct
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. I now have the 16.04.5 ISO, 18.04.2 ISO and USB storage device. Step 1 on that link tells me to boot the Ubuntu Live CD... which I don't have.
<nerdcore> alpha: what version? There are many ways to potentially configure network interfaces such as /etc/network/interfaces or NetworkManager or maybe something else in kubuntu
<alpha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y4cXywc7XY/ <- uname -a
<alpha> Kubuntu 18.04
<alpha> I only use the GUI method for using this
<tomreyn> arpad2: in a VM, the torrent-downloaded 18.10 amd64 image starts fine for me in bios mode, both using the installer and entering the live system.
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, am I writing the 16.04 or 18.04 installer to the external storage, and which Ubuntu utility should I use to write it to the device?
<alpha> nerdcore: There is something interesting in /etc/network/interfaces > http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tq9vjRgswV/ . No enp4s0 in interfaces
<nerdcore> kreyren: for that you might want to look at dpkg instead of apt. dpkg is the more "raw" package manager on the command line. Seems `dpkg-deb -X` might be what you are looking for.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: personally i like etcher, but any other utility which can create installers from ISO files should work, too. as i previously stated "the default ubuntu image writer is usb-creator-gtk for gnome/gtk based desktops, usb-creator-qt for kde / qt based desktops."
<kreyren> nerdcore: dpkg-deb -X to remove package correct?
<nerdcore> kreyren: no for unpacking elsewhere
<alpha> BlackDalek: use dd https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal on Linux and Universal USB Installer if on windows.
<tomreyn> arpad2: the torrented xubuntu 18.04.2 amd64 ISO also starts fine for me in bios mode, both using the installer and entering the live system.
<arpad2> tomreyn: thank you for checking it for me!
<tomreyn> arpad2: so this suggests it is hardware / driver / firmware related.
<nerdcore> kreyren: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/dpkg.1.html
<tomreyn> arpad2: you're welcome.
<kreyren> nerdcore: i see. Will it install package dependencies too?
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, so I will have to take the laptop to get repaired
<tomreyn> arpad2: that's a bit far fetched, i'd say
<nerdcore> kreyren: no. dpkg operates on .deb files. It is not aware of package repositories in order to satisfy dependencies
<tomreyn> arpad2: do you have any other reasons to assume it is in any way broken?
<me80iq> Hi. I have a laptop with an hdmi port. When I plug in an external monitor, nothing happens. xrandr does not even list the HDMI port. What do?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the USB storage I am writing to is not a flash drive or other solid state but an actual 3.5 inch hard drive. Will etcher still work with that?
<TabMasher> I have a series of JPG/PNG images that I want to compile into a video file (avi, mp4, mkv) in Ubuntu?  I've tried Openshot but it won't accept still images as video frames.
<tomreyn> me80iq: try a different cable, see what "dmesg -w" (keep it running) reports when you attach the external monitor
<kreyren> nerdcore: noted, thanks very helpful.
<arpad2> tomreyn: no, but there must be a reason why it is not working, during installation there were some I/O merror messages shown, so either the optical drive is faulty or possibly the motherboard, because pendrive fails as well, so I don't know what to do next
<tomreyn> me80iq: you can later cancel "dmesg -w" by pressing ctrl-c
<me80iq> tomreyn: I've tried 2, but I also have to use it with an hdmi to display port adapter
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i haven't ried this, but don't see why not.
<tomreyn> *tried
<me80iq> tomreyn: also in xrandr, it doesn't say "HDMI-1 disconnected" It's not even listed. The only listing are the build in screen and 2 disconnected display ports. I'll try your suggestion now
<me80iq> tomreyn: No messages from "dmesg -w"
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you might need to enable "unsafe mode" in settings, in case the disk is not listed. but be very careful to pick the right storage then
<nerdcore> alpha: I'm not very good with the GUI things to be honest. I'm not sure whether you would be using NetworkManager or netplan or some other system to manage interfaces.
<alpha> nerdcore: What do you suggest then ?
<tomreyn> arpad2: you get those i/o errors also wehn booting off the usb stick?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I downloaded etcher from the balena website. the extracted file has an extension .appimage ??? I've never seen this before. How do I install this?
<arpad2> tomreyn: I think no, it just stopped or freezed during installation
<tomreyn> arpad2: it could be an issue withthe storage controller indeed then. but this, too, is just a guess really. maybe try to update your bios, and reset it to defaults, then to uefi, and the disk mode to AHCI (not RAID, in case it defaults to that) then try booting from there.
<nerdcore> alpha: 1. Keep asking, maybe some else knows ;) 2. See if you get errors in /var/log/syslog or `dmesg` related to enp4s0 after resume from suspend. 3. Try a manual `sudo dhclient enp4s0` to try to pick up a DHCP addr manually.
<Bluerate>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Bluerate wymmjnptmvud
<alpha> nerdcore: Thanks buddy. Will check
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, I'll try that , thanks
<tomreyn> arpad2: if you have ethernet networking (not just wireless) you can also do a server installation, which has a higher chance of ausseeding, since both the image is smaller and the installer is non -graphical.
<arpad2> tomreyn: yes, internet is through ethernet
<tomreyn> me80iq: hmm so the HDMI connector is not detected. did you say you have intel graphics there?
<alpha> nerdcore: would you like to see these logs ?
<me80iq> tomreyn: I have an optimus laptop. I just checked and the external monitor doens't owrk on windows either :/
<nerdcore> alpha: sure but I'll be leaving for work in the next hour or so :)
<me80iq> tomreyn:  I tried running xrandr with both the nvidia card as primairy gpu and intel card as primary gpu
<alpha> nerdcore: sure if you have time. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qNCjWWRvJD/
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, never mind. I just clicked it and it ran. The etcher app started.
<qwebirc15375> Hello, does anyone has tried to configure a  mesh network in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc15375: That would be a better question for ##networking
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, Etcher did complain that my external device was "too large", but I told it to go ahead anyway. It is "flashing" my external HDD.
<tomreyn> arpad2: here's something else you can try: boot off the 18.04.2 again. keep hitting shift or escape when it shws those 2 icons on the bottom.
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok
<BlackDalek> tomreyn. The external drive now has successfully got the 16.04 installer ISO on it.
<tomreyn> arpad2: use cursor keys to select your language and press enter to confirm. press f6, press escape. you now have a single line on screen where you can input text.
<tomreyn> arpad2: before the trailing dashes, type "recovery" (without quotation marks), then press enter
<qwebirc15375> pragmaticenigma thank you!
<nerdcore> alpha: Maybe hardware or driver issue? what is the model of the card?
<tomreyn> arpad2: it should then boot to a blue backgroun text menu. once there, select the "network" option, then the "root" option, and press enter for maintenance.
<tomreyn> arpad2: if you have a no english loacale, type "loadkeys XX" where XX is your two character country locale, e.g. 'us' for USA.
<alpha> nerdcore: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<TabMasher> I have a series of JPG/PNG images that I want to compile into a video file (avi, mp4, mkv) in Ubuntu?  I've tried Openshot but it won't accept still images as video frames.  Any help please.
<arpad2> tomreyn: or 'uk' for UK
<tomreyn> arpad2: right. this may output warnings, but should actually still work. you can repeat it if needed. then use "ping -c1 1.1.1.1" and "ping -c1 one.one.one.one" to test network connectivity.
<tarzeau> TabMasher: try another video editor?
<tarzeau> TabMasher: gif doesn't count as video file?
<nerdcore> alpha: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029250/ubuntu-18-04-ethernet-disconnected-after-suspend
<rapidwave> How do I fix so videos will play sound? I have system sounds, but no video sounds
<rapidwave> I'm using Bionic
<BlackDalek> Does anyone in here remember how to get a 2007 mac mini to boot from USB?
<rapidwave> Umm...shouldn't you be asking in #macos?
<TabMasher> tar: No, gifs are not video files, they have limited animation in the format.
<nerdcore> BlackDalek: hold Option ?
<alpha> nerdcore: thanks looking into it.
<TabMasher> Anyone suggest video editing software?  I was hoping there would be something like cmd line utility for compiling static images into a video file format.
<pragmaticenigma> TabMasher: Sounds like you need to research another video editor then. One that meets your needs. You can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for recommendations, this channel is dedicated to support
<nerdcore> alpha: I suspect you have a driver-related issue. The bug report linked there is very long, with latest post date 2019-01-18 (a month ago) so I suspect this is a known issue and being worked on. Frustrating, but you may need a workaround until the driver gets fixed upstream.
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok
<nerdcore> TabMasher: ffmpeg might be able to do that
<bindi> TabMasher: try googling for "ffmpeg" and "combine images"
<tarzeau> TabMasher: olive-editor? flowblade? shotcut?
<alpha> nerdcore: thanks. Let's see what happens.
<tomreyn> arpad2: so pinging succeeded?
<tomreyn> arpad2: does it say "0%" packet loss to the end?
<TabMasher> nerdcore: bindi: tarzeau: Thank you for the suggestions.
<arpad2> tomreyn: no, I am just writing down what you were writing , I am writing from the troubled machine actually. can try to connect here with android phone and then to start it
<tomreyn> arpad2: oh i was thinking the tourbled machine doesn't even start
<alpha> nerdcore: just for increasing my troubleshooting abilities how do I use ubuntu's bug portal ?
<pragmaticenigma> !bugreport
<arpad2> tomreyn: it boots
<pragmaticenigma> !bugs | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, sorry. But it seems it is impossible for the macmini1,2 to boot from a USB device :( I tried holding down option (alt) key but it is still just loading the grub menu from the internal disk. It may only be possible to boot it form an optical disk.
<BlackDalek> from*
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: Are you using one of the older generation MacMinis?
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, it's the model macmini1,2 with Apple's boot crippling 32-bit UEFI/64-bit OS setup. I seem to remember having a lot of trouble trying to make it boot from USB in the past.
<lolaso> hola
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, I don't think I ever successfully made it work.
<lotuspsychje> !es | lolaso
<ubottu> lolaso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: i recently tested 18.04 on a macbook without any issues
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: I don't know what that means, I asked if this is the older version of the macmini or the one just released?
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, the older 2007 (identified by the model number macmini1,2)
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: did you press the key combo to boot usb? can you choose live mode?
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, sorry.. 2,1... not 1,2
<tomreyn> arpad2: i just tried what i suggested you do from the xubuntu 18.04.2 amd64 live iso, for some reason bringing up the network failed. i had to bring up the ethernet interface manually. to do so, i looked for its name first. "ip l" would provide this name. then i ran "ip link set dev enp0s3 up" ("enp0s3" is the name of my interface form the first command). it took a bit to settle, but then "ip a" listed an ip address on this interface, and i
<tomreyn> could ping 1.1.1.1. pinging one.one.one.one would not work until i did " rm /etc/resolv.conf; echo nameserver 1.1.1.1 > /etc/resolv.conf ".
<nerdcore> BlackDalek: Since GRUB loads, what about reconfiguring GRUB on the HDD to have a USB option? https://askubuntu.com/questions/344125/how-to-add-a-grub2-menu-entry-for-booting-installed-ubuntu-on-a-usb-drive
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sorry, i really need to leave, hope one of the thers can help.
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I think the key to choose boot device on this mac is "option".. but it refuses to boot from the external USB device.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, no worries. Thanks for trying
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: that super+f i think to boot usb
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, so that's the windows logo key + F? I will give that a go... hold on..
<tomreyn> arpad2: once you are there and got the internet working, you can run " dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 " which whould return a URL you can post here. this is your boot log, reviewing it should enable others to suggest what else you may try. i need to leave for now, but should be bakc in an hour.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: not the windows logo, that mac style logo
<nerdcore> BlackDalek: a friend was having similar issues with a mac laptop of that same era I believe. Have you tried 32-bit installer? My friend said he had no luck with 64-bit boot for some reason, despite CPU being x86_64 :(
<alpha> nerdcore: I am using r8168 driver the instruction seems to be for r8169 .
<alpha> Will there be a difference ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dCfmHdbtj5/
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks, so this is about installing from a server?
<nerdcore> alpha: I'm no Realtek expert, but usually drivers provide functionality for a range of model #s. Since those are very close I suspect it might be the same driver or similar issue.
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, you mean the apple's "command" key ("Ctrl" on a PC)
<alpha> nerdcore: Noted. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: yes
<tomreyn> arpad2: no, this is just to get a log of your boot process, to get a better idea of whether there may be a hardware issue - or just something else entirely. you can still download a server iso, write it to a usb attached storage or or dvd, boot off it, install, and then once installation is complete and it booted into it, just install the "xubuntu-desktop" package.
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok. That still failed to bring anything useful up. BAck at the grub menu from internal disk again.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you sure your usb is burned well?
<tomreyn> arpad2 / arpad22: see above, ttyl
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, so now I will start what you suggested, thanks
<nerdcore> BlackDalek: just let grub load, then tell it to boot the USB ;)
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: Have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini2-1
<donofrio> what is the rsync I should use yo cp from one host to another skipping the logs, javacore, heapdump file directories in demo mode for first time eval before I run the command?
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: That particular unit will not boot from USB
<BlackDalek> nerdcore, regarding your friend having issues with the installing a 64bit OS on a mac.. I don't remember exactly how I did it, but I managed to get a 64bit Ubuntu OS to install on it (16.04 LTS), so it is possible.
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: As you have been told before, this is a support channel for solving Ubuntu software issues. Not for getting help on how to use a command. Look at "man rsync" for help
<lotuspsychje> nice find pragmaticenigma
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, well that settles it. I'm flogging a dead horse.
<donofrio> understood
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: I know some of the information there has to be outdated, as there are no EFI DVD images for 64 bit... but you have to use the server install method
<pragmaticenigma> *there are now EFI DVD images
<OerHeks> donofrio, demo mode ? --dry-run
<nerdcore> BlackDalek: I think my friend needed 32-bit EFI setup to boot the 64 bit kernel. Sounds weird :P
<pragmaticenigma> I guess one question to ask... is there anything provided by EFI that you must have?
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, who? Me?
<pragmaticenigma> ya
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, All I really wanted to do was recover from a failed do-release-upgrade.... I don't care what kind of boot method the thing uses in the long run. I'm planning on retiring this obsolete hardware soon anyway, but the replacement hardware hasn't arrived yet. At the very least, I'll settle for just extracting a few personal files off the internal disk.
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: Ah, I see... hopefully that page I sent gives some help in getting you to that goal. Bummer on the release upgrade failing
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: plug the hd out?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, that sounds like it might be my only option now.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: that wiki pragmaticenigma found, says you can boot from netboot too
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: what kind of iso were you testing now?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think netboot would make the files readily accessable on the drive. Would be alright if the files desired were on a different partition
<demetris> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome demetris
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I'm not sure how netbooting works. I wasn't really "testing" any ISO. tomreyn was just trying to help me recover the failed upgrade through some method described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<demetris> after upgrade to 18.04.2 i have no audio adjustment menu on upper panel
<demetris> i tried with add to panel but i cant find anything useful
<demetris> audio output volume icon is gone after upgrade to 18.04.2
<demetris> how i fix this
<lotuspsychje> patience | demetris
<BlackDalek> I have to leave for sleep now. I won't be able to deal with this issue again until the weekend. Thanks lotuspsychje and pragmaticenigma for your input.
<lotuspsychje> demetris: if someone knows what to do, they will help you
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: good luck!
<nerdcore> BlackDalek: if you have another system and firewire cable to connect them, boot holding 'T'
<BluesKaj> demetris, try the volume keys on your keyboard
<demetris> they work ok
<demetris> i just need the audio applet back on the panel
<demetris> volume-control-applet
<BluesKaj> ok, so we know the audio driver is working
<demetris> yes it is
<demetris> this is annoying
<arpad22> tomreyn: for me the ping works fine in recovery
<BluesKaj> demetris, try the 2nd answer here,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/227240/missing-sound-volume-applet
<noway96> what's a good json parsing library? I have a very basic json that I want to parse: {"key": "value", "num": 10}
<Cheez> jq
<Cheez> i mean you say library, jq will do it on the command line if that's what you want
<arpad22> tomreyn: though the "loadkeys uk" gives message can not find file
<Cheez> if you mean language library, you need to specify the language you're after
<Cheez> https://stedolan.github.io/jq/
<nerdcore> I've also used `jshon` but jq looks like it might be much nicer :)
<pragmaticenigma> noway96: A better channel to ask those questions is #ubuntu-app-devel ... this channel is focused on supporting software and installation issues for ubuntu.
<demetris> @BluesKaj nothing changed
<noway96> woops, I thought I was on c++
<Cheez> i use jq extensively in our CI processes for library packages. read the manifests with jq and push the appropriate details into artifactory. jq seems pretty rock solid to me, but i've not tried jshon
<demetris> i will stick to keyboard presses i guess
<demetris> ty
<BluesKaj> demetris, did you try a reboot
<demetris> no
<demetris> can i log out and in?
<arpad22> tomreyn: I have the URL
<BluesKaj> not sure
<nerdcore> Cheez: last commit was one year ago https://github.com/keenerd/jshon
<pragmaticenigma> demetris: A log off and on may work... but a reboot would make sure it's not a system hang somewhere deeper
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, yeah, relogins seldom work IME
<pragmaticenigma> I have to run... but I would also suggest that demetris try adding a new user account and see if that account has the same issue
<pragmaticenigma> if that hasn't already been done
<arpad22> tomreyn: the first time I wanted to boot to recovery, I missed type and the system booted the live session, however once I wanted to open a browser or do a restart a system error message was showing I/O error
<donofrio> OerHeks, tnx
<mra90> when I do ./program I get error message command not found..what si wrong
<mra90> the program is there
<lotuspsychje> mra90: start from the beginning please, what are you trying to do, wich program?
<tomreyn> arpad22: oh that would have been loadkeys gb, i think. not certain, though.
<tomreyn> feel free to post it here. <arpad22> tomreyn: I have the URL
<rebabi> What is the difference between Snap and APT? Why some packages are not available in APT. For example to install Discord I've used Snap. What is snap exactly? Why do I need it?
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, do you need the URL?
<arpad22> ok
<tomreyn> arpad22: well only if you want me to review your log and maybe identify the cause of your issues.
<lotuspsychje> !snap | rebabi
<ubottu> rebabi: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<ryuo> rebabi: it's basically a container that creates a parallel environment to hold certain packages.
<zebulon99x> Hey everyone, I'm having an issue doing a netboot install of 16.04. Looks like I'm getting a segfault with libc-2.23. Retrieved from libc6-udeb_2.23-0ubuntu11. Has anyone seen this issue before?
<tomreyn> arpad22: but, yes, producing this log was the goal of the exercise
<arpad22> tomreyn: of course I want, thanks Https://termbin.com/i1oj
<lordcirth__> How does one submit a new factoid to ubottu? Is there a procedure?
<tomreyn> arpad22: boot the installer again, bring up the early grub menu (with the F-keys) again and press the down cursor key until you got the option to run a memory test.
<tomreyn> lordcirth__: let's talk in #ubuntu-discuss
<arpad22> tomreyn: so to restart the system and to boot into the live session? how to get the early grub menu?
<tomreyn> arpad22: dont go into the live session, you need to press shift or escape early on when those bottom icons show.
<tomreyn> arpad22: there you can choose to do a memory test.
<rapidwave> Figured out sound. It was set for HDMI and I don't have HDMI connected anymore.
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, thanks
<Euph0ria> /nickserv identify $aturn55!
<tomreyn> arpad22: according to your log your cpu runs somewhat hot, be sure to make enough room for airflow.
<tomreyn> Euph0ria: you need a new nickserv password, but this one was bad anyways
<lordcirth__> Euph0ria, you just posted that to channel
<lordcirth__> Always enter your password in the 'freenode' tab, so it won't be sent anywhere, and yeah, generate a better password.
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, thanks. so it's working? :) (the logging)
<qsrmvt> hey, so... probably a dunce question, but: how am i supposed to place a preseed file on the usb installer if the usb installer shows as read-only? there's no hardware switch, and neither remount nor hdparm fix the read-only issue
<lordcirth__> qsrmvt, where exactly are you seeing that it's read-only?
<qsrmvt> when i mount it
<OerHeks> put it on a persistence part?
<qsrmvt> ...what?
<ioria> qsrmvt, https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed/EditIso
<qsrmvt> so i *have* to extract and remaster the iso?
<lordcirth__> ISO9660 is a read-only filesystem
<OerHeks> correct, and build it again with  mkisofs
<qsrmvt> that's unpleasant
<tomreyn> arpad22: i've been reading the log, mostly done. there are some ACPI issues about the nvidia card (search the web for "PCI0.PEG0.PEGP: failed to evaluate _DSM"). you have an "optimus" hardware, with muxless graphics switching (a technologically terrible but slightly cheaper solution).
<qsrmvt> can i maybe stick it in the efi partition and reference that from the boot parms?
<tomreyn> arpad22: no I/O errors are to be seen, though
<qsrmvt> because i imagine i'm going to have to tweak the preseed a good number of times before it's correct, and remastering the iso and re'burning' it each time is going to be a massive pita
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Persistent_live_systems
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, thanks 🙂 that's good news I guess
<Euph0ria> /nickserv identify s5ElYsqx8CGCLDUYgPLvqvSYPTivxyn+
<tomreyn> arpad22: if you disable switchable graphics in bios, or use !nomodeset to boot the installer, i assume the installation can succeed.
<qsrmvt> OerHeks: i don't have mkusb available on my system (i'm not running ubuntu)
<tomreyn> Euph0ria: better password, but still posted on the channel
<tomreyn> Euph0ria: consider adding more special characters, too.
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, thanks. I can do nomodeset from where I entered recovery
<tomreyn> arpad22: right. did the memtest show any errors?
<arpad22> tomreyn: it's still going on, so far pass 49%
<tomreyn> arpad22: keep it going. if it reaches 100% and there's nothing printed in red on the screen you shoould be good about memory. i think it does 4 x 100% Pass by default. so feel free to keep it do a full run at night (but that's really needed if it works ok)
<heftig> how much spam or other abusive behavior from unregistered users do you get here?
<tomreyn> arpad22: so i auspect this issue is really just about the nvidia chipset and graphics switching. if these workarounds don't help, it would be nice to see a screen shot (or just a photo, taken by a smartphone or similar) of those errors.
<OerHeks> heftig, if you encounter such spam, please join #ubuntu-ops, thanks
<tomreyn> heftig: please ask in #ubuntu-ops, this is OT on this ubuntu support-only channel
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, and after the memtest to boot into live session with nomodeset?
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | arpad22
<ubottu> arpad22: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> arpad22: i suggest you just try to boot with nomodeset (the same approach as we did for "recovery" earlier really) into the installer and install if it works then.
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, thanks, I will do that on Pass 100%. thank you very much for your time and effort helping me!
<tomreyn> arpad22: you'Re welcome, good luck.
<Joe_from_next_do> Hi I tried installing Ubuntu 18.10 alongside Windows and after that completed, it just gave me a "minimal grub shell" or something like that. Is that a known issue?
<Joe_from_next_do> I used the "install updates during installation" option and I use UEFI
<arpad22> tomreyn: one more question, where can we learn how to understand those logfiles ? that was really amazing!
<tomreyn> arpad22: i'm afraid i don't really know, i don'T claim to fully understand them, but can interpret some of it, thanks to reading several and reading up on common errors which come uo.
<billel> hello
<tomreyn> arpad22: usually it will say "error" or "fail" or at least "warn" (though warnings may need to be ignored, since they can be irrelevant), and then you search this message on the web, and maybe get to understand more on what went wrong.
<arpad22> tomreyn: ok, thanks.
<tomreyn> Joe_from_next_do: hmm sorry to hear this. it's not an issue i'm aware of. are you still able to boot into windows then?
<Joe_from_next_do> tomreyn: yes because it's UEFI I just hit the F12 key during startup and chose Windows
<tomreyn> Joe_from_next_do: also, did you change settings in bios before installing ubuntu?
<Joe_from_next_do> I haven't changed any BIOS settings
<Joe_from_next_do> tomreyn: I did just remove the 18.10 partition in Disk Manager and put Ubuntu 18.04 on the flash drive and will try that out. Will report back in 30 minutes or so!
<arpad22> tomreyn: live running with nomodeset
<tomreyn> Joe_from_next_do: good, so at least you're still able to work. i suggest you retry with ubuntu 18.04.2, which has many bug fixes and was just released - it comes with slightly older software than 18.10, but, being a long-term support release, usually gets the most attention for bug fixes (at least the installer gets more than that of 18.10, which is from october).
<tomreyn> arpad22: so that's working well so far?
<arpad22> tomreyn: yes, running from pendrive, I might try it from DVD as well.
<trafaret1> hi comrades
<trafaret1> can anybody helpe me. how to switching between windows the same app?
<trafaret1> I use Alt-Shift but it doesn't work. It switch between apps not windows
<trafaret1> sorry Alt-Tab
<CookieM> try alt+`
<CookieM> above tab
<OerHeks> systemsettings > devices > keyboard, all the short keys > shift+super + up/down and many more
<OerHeks> or print the cheat sheet https://www.cheatography.com/frieser/cheat-sheets/gnome/
<nerdcore> what is the default WM in Bionic?
<blackflow> nerdcore: Mutter of GNOME. Running under GNOME.
<trafaret1> thanks Alt + ~ works
<tomreyn> arpad22: either should be fine, just install then. you will probably run into the same issue again after installing, but can work around it once by booting (the readily installed system) into the recovery menu, and then just choose to continue from there with out selecting any of th eother options. once there, you can add the 'nomodeset' option permanently as described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Permanently_Add_a_Kerne
<tomreyn> l_Boot_Parameter
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Permanently_Add_a_Kerne
<tomreyn> and again, sorry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Permanently_Add_a_Kernel_Boot_Parameter
<arpad22> tomreyn: live dvd is also working with nomodeset
<mojtaba> Hello, I have Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I am trying to update nodejs. When I type n stable, it gives me error and says sudo is required, but when I use sudo n stable it says command not found. Do you know what should I do?
<tonyt> probly wont help but wont hurt to try. type su to see if you cant get to the root prompt then apt-get install sudo
<blackflow> mojtaba: sounds like your PATH might be messed up. use absolute paths
<mojtaba> blackflow: How should I use absolute path? I am juts trying to run this command: sudo n stable.
<mojtaba> What should I type instead?
<blackflow> what is `n`?
<mojtaba> blackflow: I am following this instruction https://www.hostingadvice.com/how-to/update-node-js-latest-version/ to update nodejs.
<mojtaba> probably nodejs
<blackflow> mojtaba: well this `n` command must have some full path to it. try  `which n`
<mojtaba> blackflow: I see, I found the path.
<mojtaba> just a sec
<mojtaba> blackflow: thanks it is now working.
<Joe_from_next_do> I just wrote that I was going to go install Ubuntu 18.04 to see if that worked since 18.10 didn't work. And I am back and typing from Ubuntu! That one did work so that's nice
<xenoix> clear
<xenoix> Woops, damm slashes
<jwash> hi everyone, my system has lasted a few years now and done the upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04 and lasted for a year. in the past week I've lost almost all audio. Pulseaudio is dead, but when I do "speaker-test --channels 2 --rate 48000 --device hw:1,3" I hear sound correctly.
<jwash> how do i assign all audio output to 1,3?
<shqip> jwash try reinstalling pulseaudio this may fix your issue
<tomreyn> arpad22: so just install
<arpad22> tomreyn: I will try to install it on the same partition as the current broken is, so I might keep my settings in place, but would that bring me an error free system?
<jwash> $ pulseaudio --start
<jwash> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<jwash> after reinstall
<OerHeks> pulseaudio should start automatic, and respawn
<tomreyn> arpad22: this will delete all your data, dont do it.
<tomreyn> arpad22: can you remind me what was the error that drove you to want to reinstall?
<arpad22> software rendering only, installed video drivers not in use
<arpad22> no audio
<arpad22> slow system
<arpad22> live system is much faster than the current installed one
<tomreyn> arpad22: slow system is probably because it's old and low-cost hardware (clevo is a low price segment brand). but then if the live system is faster it rather suggests there is an issue with the hard disk. maybe that's where the i/O errors came from. check it (from the live system) using smartmon tools.
<tomreyn> !smart | arpad22
<ubottu> arpad22: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> arpad22: if replacing the whole system won't happen soon, you should definitely replace the disk by an ssd.
<tomreyn> arpad22: or better yet, keep the disk and replace the dvd drive by an ssd, if possible.
<tomreyn> arpad22: about the no audio issue, it'S the first time you mention it, i think, all i could suggest there is the latest LTS release (18.04).
<tomreyn> !audio | arpad22
<ubottu> arpad22: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<arpad22> tomreyn: Initially, the system was working fine, but the Steam didn't use the video card, so I wanted to use it, but by various online tutorials I almost completely killed the system. I think in 17.04 or 10 version the card was working fine.
<tomreyn> arpad22: about software rendering only: nouveau does hardware rendering. it just doesn't do it too well. and your graphics chipset may be too old for proprietary drivers. i'm not sure there, i'm not that much into nvidia.
<plasticfish> How to make a debian package for a program in a language that is not installed?
<tomreyn> arpad22: so if audio works on the 18.04.2 live system, it should also work in the installed system.
<lotuspsychje> elaborate your end goal and details to the channel plasticfish
<plasticfish> I want to make an app in Julia + Gtk
<arpad22> tomreyn: yes, I hope so
<plasticfish> but Julia has no package
<tomreyn> plasticfish: /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<lotuspsychje> plasticfish: seems like there's a julia snap, can that help?
<plasticfish> lotuspsychje, that snap is a limited version of the Julia REPL
<lotuspsychje> plasticfish: talk to the developer perhaps?
<plasticfish> and it's outdated
<plasticfish> there are currently two julia language snaps but they are also outdated
<plasticfish> and all they do is download from the Julia site
<plasticfish> the tar.gz (I think)
<lotuspsychje> just trying to widen your options plasticfish
<plasticfish> lotuspsychje, I appreciate that
<lotuspsychje> !info julia cosmic | plasticfish
<ubottu> plasticfish: julia (source: julia): high-performance programming language for technical computing. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 1096 kB, installed size 5352 kB
<lotuspsychje> plasticfish: and 1.0.3+dfsg-4 on 19.04
<plasticfish> lotuspsychje, yes but those are not in a version with 10 years support
<lotuspsychje> plasticfish: yeah not sure this was skipped on 18.04...
<lotuspsychje> why
<jwash> OerHeks, it didn't
<plasticfish> lotuspsychje, probably there was no stable Julia at the time of 18.04 launch, but there is now.
<naptastic> I want to turn my screen sideways using xrandr. (I can do it with the "displays" app but since the mouse controls don't rotate, I'd really rather do it from the CLI.)
<naptastic> The problem is that I can find no correct value for --display. It indicates that DP-2 is my display, but I've tried DP-2, DP2, 0, :0, 0:, and all of them say "Can't open display ___".
<naptastic> Ok, fine, I'm invoking it incorrectly. What's the correct invocation?
<dixi> Kow
<dixi> exit
<naptastic> (Google a million things. Ask in IRC. Google one more thing. Find the answer. Use --display instead of --output. Guh.)
<EriC^^> naptastic: it sounds like you're using xrandr from a non Xorg terminal
<arpad22> tomreyn: the newly installed system is again slow, much slower than the live
<EriC^^> naptastic: hmm nevermind if xrandr -q works then it must not be the case
<EriC^^> naptastic: anyhow try maybe setting "export DISPLAY=:0" in the terminal before running the command
<naptastic> EriC^^, yeah I did figure it out. I wish I could get DPI settings working too, but I've given up on that. I'm just going to patch my kernel so every screen always reads as 96 DPI.
<naptastic> EriC^^, thanks for the help though :)
<dami0> hi, i want to password protect grub, but only from modifications. is that possible?
<blackflow> dami0: only with encryped /boot
<federico> i nomadi
<SrPx> hi
<SrPx> i want to install ubuntu in a very old eee pc, a 32 bit netbook
<dami0> blackflow sorry, i meant the grub menu, not the actual files. i want the system to auto-boot as normal, but have a password protect modifications to the actual menu item
<SrPx> i want it to encrypt the filesystem
<SrPx> the download link on the site says it cant encrypt
<SrPx> where do i find the right installer for that
<blackflow> dami0: I guess you're looking for this then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<dami0> blackflow i've been looking at it, but i'm having trouble making out what it says
<blackflow> SrPx: what download link on what site. LUKS+LVM has been an option for the installer for long time now
<blackflow> SrPx: however, you won't be able to install Bionic, there's no 32-bit installation media, so start with 16.04, you can upgrade after installation.
<SrPx> This release uses our new installer, Subiquity. If you need support for options not implemented in Subiquity, such as encrypted filesystem support, the traditional installer can be found on the alternative downloads page.
<SrPx> blackflow: i couldnt find the right installer on the alternative page
<SrPx> just not sure what is the right one
<lordcirth__> SrPx, Xubuntu does have an 18.04 ISO, and will run faster on such old hardware: https://xubuntu.org/release/18-04/
<SrPx> thanks!!
<blackflow> lordcirth__: 32-bit?
<lordcirth__> Yes
<lordcirth__> I doubt they will do it for 20.04, but Xubuntu + Lubuntu are doing 32bit support for 18.04
<blackflow> oh, I see. yes. yeah definitely better than gnome for EEE
<dami0> blackflow bumbled my way to success anyway, thanks for the help xD
<ryuo> SrPx: really? there's a new installer already?
<blackflow> ryuo: for 18.04? like, for almost a year now?
<SrPx> lordcirth__: just to be sure, the 32 bit version on that site encrypts the hd and has no UI (i just need a terminal to use offline node.js tools)
<blackflow> or are you talking about subiquity?
<ryuo> yes?
<lordcirth__> SrPx, it should work
<SrPx> ryuo im trying to understand
<blackflow> ryuo: yes.
<SrPx> cool, ty!!
<ryuo> i've only ever used "ubiquity". it's now considered legacy?
<ryuo> huh.
<blackflow> subiquity is for servers, new thing, but canonical is already considering to vaporware it with ideas to go electron....
<ryuo> ugh. servers don't necessarily have fancy GPUs...
<ryuo> what's wrong with ubiquity?
<blackflow> people need job security, so...
<ryuo> I see. More NIH. Goti t.
<ryuo> D:
<hggdh> folks, back to topic, please
<SrPx> wait but that link is for the version with gui lordcirth__
<SrPx> i need 32-bit, no gui, encrypted
<lordcirth__> Oh, I see
<SrPx> ): still not sure what to download
<lordcirth__> blackflow, electron as in the Chrome/JS framework??
<blackflow> lordcirth__: yup
<lordcirth__> Great, the installer will be bigger than the deb packages
<blackflow> bigger than base installation even :)
<cek> I've got an external display and an hidpi laptop panel. I usually scale laptop to 200% , but it appears it's scaling external, too, despite set at 100%.
<cek> Also, I can't set laptop's resolution to non-native value, 0.5 to get rid of necessity of setting the scaling.
<cek> Despite resolution being "set" in settings to 50% of native, it's still running on native, I can feel it.
<cek> I saw https://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screens , but I don't like it.  It appears the things are still buggy.
<tomreyn> soething is buggy when a designed, and implemented feature doesn't behave according to its design. this doesn't seem to be the case here.
<qwebirc17477> hi
<cek> appears several bugs are triggered: 1) display res can't be set on builtin lcd, can only be changed in tandem 2)  no separate scaling possible 3) dpi can't be set per monitor
<OerHeks> no seperate scaling, known fact
<OerHeks> 'dpi can't be set per monitor' is this true?
<OerHeks> https://blog.summercat.com/configuring-mixed-dpi-monitors-with-xrandr.html
<tomreyn> SrPx: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso is the only open to install 32-bit 18.04 GUI-less nowadays (other than debootstrap).
<tomreyn> s/open/option/
<tomreyn> cek: i agree on (1) if that is so.
<cek> yeah, sadly windows is way ahead on this
<Kaedenn> I have a program that places an icon on the gnome-panel. I'd like to find that pixmap. How can I figure out what/where it is?
<Kaedenn> It places it in the notification area
<mra90> when I do ./program I get error message command not found..what is wrong?
<mra90> the program is there of course
<RtMF> mra90: is it +x?
<RtMF> and +r?
<mra90> RtMF: -rw-r--r-- 1
<leftyfb> mra90: chmox +x ./program
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> mra90: chmod +x ./program
<leftyfb> sorry, eating a cookie :)
<tomreyn> !cookie | here's another, leftyfb
<ubottu> here's another, leftyfb: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mra90> leftyfb: thanks!
<mra90> leftyfb: enjoy your cookie btw ;D
<RtMF> yep, chmod +x it should be enough
 * RtMF wants a cookie...heads off to spend her last $2-3 (mostly coins) on something baked.'
<RtMF> '
<RtMF> ...</ocd>
<Kaedenn> nvm, after a bit of digging in the dconf editor I found the .desktop file, which gave me the pixmaps directory, and I found the pixmap in there.
<mra90> leftyfb: and this +x adds this permission for what goup and why for all, and how to specify?
<mra90> ;p
<leftyfb> mra90: https://www.pluralsight.com/blog/it-ops/linux-file-permissions
<leftyfb> or http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0090.php
<mra90> leftyfb: thanks ;)
<mra90> leftyfb: I don't get this https://www.pluralsight.com/content/dam/pluralsight/blog/2011/12/linux-file-permissions/wp/img/Linux-File-Permissions-2.jpg
<mra90> therey say for r-- read wite exaecute oO
<mra90> while this is only read right?
<tgm4883> that image appears incorrect
<tgm4883> someone messed up the C&P
<mra90> and why chmod +x file_name adds x to all grups?
<tgm4883> mra90: because that's what +x does. Adds it to all three areas
<mra90> what if I want o be specific that only me can execute
<tgm4883> Owner, Group, and Others
<mra90> chmod 700 then?
<tgm4883> mra90: only if you want to remove permissions from group and others
<mra90> tgm4883: "all permisions"
<mra90> if only execution then i gues chmod 766
<tgm4883> mra90: if you just want to add +x to the user, I believe it's 'chmod u+x <file>'
<benjamin__> I foget how go to russian channel?
<tgm4883> which should add eXecute to the user
<tgm4883> !ru | benjamin__
<ubottu> benjamin__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mra90> !de | mra90
<ubottu> mra90, please see my private message
<Kon-> Is there any way for the public to give feedback on this proposal? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/package-management-default-snap
<tgm4883> Kon-: while this is the incorrect channel for that, do you really have technical feedback to give?
<Kon-> tgm4883: I think such a radical departure from Debian (and even RHEL's package management) would dramatically increase the workload of Ubuntu maintainers, reduce the number of proprietary vendors supporting Ubuntu, cost Canonical enterprise marketshare, and lead to diminshed community contribution to Ubuntu from those outside Canonical
<Kon-> I realize this isn't the best place for this discussion. That's why I asked where the appropriate place might be.
<tgm4883> Kon-: so no then?
<tgm4883> Kon-: I'm not sure where the best place for discussion on that would be. I haven't seen a mailing list item on it pop-up
<tgm4883> I thought you'd be able to discuss it on the blueprint, but I seem to be remembering incorrectly
<tgm4883> Kon-: I guess you could ask on ubuntu-devel
<tgm4883> mailing list
<tgm4883> Kon-: there's also #ubuntu-discuss but that likely wouldn't be with the developers that would be working on it (might be, but I doubt they hang out there)
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: Those items are on the level of Canonical development team I believe. Which is not open to community involvement. Where you're most milage is going to be, is to go upstream, towards Debian, which likely has the same item on their agenda, but is community driven
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: #ubuntu-discuss is a great place to have discussions related to Ubuntu like your topic
<Kon-> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the heads up. I'll take a look around Debian and see if there's any similar discussion to this. It would be a surprise to me, honestly, given the scale of Debian's involvement with snap relative to Canonical
<tgm4883> Kon-: actually, someone else looked into it a bit more than I did and there's likely nowhere that is being discussed
<slinket> hello
<slinket> I am trying to set up a desktop as a router using ubuntu servver
<slinket> for the most part this works, though I will need to make one interface PPPoE later
<slinket> but I bridged the two ethernet ports
<slinket> right now the upstream side is connected to a DHCP enabled router
<slinket> the bridge lets clients downstream of the router obtain an address from upstream
<slinket> I am running a dhcp server on the router, but it never assigns IPs, even before the bridge was set up
<KOLANICH> Hi everybody. Can anyone explain how does secureboot protects drivers?
<KOLANICH> *protect
<slinket> it don't
<slinket> the kernel can accept signed drivers, and the UEFI firmware may only load a signed kernel (packaged as a UEFI binary)
<Kon-> tgm4883: Fair enough, thanks.
<KOLANICH> slinket: what prevents a signed kernel from accepting non-signed drivers in secureboot mode?
<slinket> as it is packaged now the grub installed by default is signed by default keys *but* the grub can be used to load any unsigned binary you want
<slinket> KOLANICH: well it is a kernel option, "only load signed binaries" and the key the signatures are checked against is included in the kernel executable
<slinket> err modules
<slinket> but if that is not enabled then you're not protected
<tgm4883> Kon-: it doesn't appear to be a blueprint with any weight behind it
<KOLANICH> slinket: can it be disabled via kernel cmdline?
<slinket> you have to be careful, a lot of distros install the kernel source code in a world readable (or writeable) location, so anyone on your system can see the signing secret key
<IniGit> hi test
<KOLANICH> slinket: IMHO it makes completely no sense to use secureboot with own-signed firmware, if one doesn't have an environment he can trust connected to the internet somehow (otherwise how he is going to get kernel updates?). But if he has such environment, he doesn't need secureboot.
<slinket> secureboot is mostly to protect against unsophisticated physical attacks
<OerHeks> this own-signed firmware thinking is wrong, there is no such thing for UEFI
<slinket> if you encrypt the disks then this becomes less of a problem
<slinket> own-signed binaries can exist, firmware not so much, no board I know of allows both UEFI and custom firmware uploads
<slinket> although there is no technical reason this is the case
<OerHeks> there is MOK utils though
<KOLANICH> slinket: doesn't a HSM protect from physical attacks?
<slinket> yes and no
<slinket> a HSM module protects the info on it
<slinket> if I have enough money I can pull it apart and keep it functioning
<slinket> it requires a lab
<Kon-> tgm4883: Thanks. When I see a task assigned to Mark Shuttleworth, I assumed there had been at least some level of discussion with somebody at some point. I'm happy to be mistaken in this case.
<OerHeks> kon 3rd day you talked about this?
<tgm4883> Kon-: nope. I could make a blueprint titled "swap apt out and use yum instead" and assign it to mark
<Kon-> OerHeks: First time I've mentioned it
<OerHeks> no, you did this yesterday too
<Kon-> Sure thing
<tgm4883> OT
<mekhami> i have windows 10 installed, secure boot off, blah blah, installed ubuntu on a partition. when i boot to the linux partition it skips the grub menu and pressing/holding shift didn't bring it up, and also i can't get nvidia drivers to work on it at all. i tried installing 390 and 415 (geforce rtx 2060) and neither of them seemed to register, the display was still extremely slow res and i couldn't see how to
<mekhami> fix it.
<mekhami> so two problems, any help solving would be nice.
<KOLANICH> slinket: thanks. bye.
<slinket> srs anyone got tips for setting up ubuntu server based router
<slinket> main difference with existing docs is netconf
<slinket> sorry, netplan
<slinket> I mostly figured that out but dhcpd does not assign addresses
<tgm4883> Kon-: for future reference, here's another one assigned to Mark (made by the same guy) that is 8 years old. Showing that the "approver" and "assignee" can be set willy nilly https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-specialized-unity-form-factor
<XenophonF> mekhami: maybe try enabling universe, then running `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`?
<OerHeks> mekhami, you got the 415 from driver ppa?
<XenophonF> re: boot I can't remember how the EFI version of grub works
<nekoseam> How do I remove a ppa with the command line?
<leftyfb> nerdcore: ppa-purge @ you'll need to install it
<leftyfb> nekoseam: ^
<nekoseam> oh I just did the add-apt-repository --remove flag
<nekoseam> pretty sure that's fine right?
<leftyfb> that won't remove the packages with it like ppa-purge will
<OerHeks>  add-apt-repository --remove VS ppa-puge :: ppa-purge reverses packages
<mekhami> OerHeks: no i got 415 from the nvidia drivers page
<mekhami> XenophonF: not sure what universe is
<nekoseam> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file.
<nekoseam> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<nekoseam> for ppa-purge
<nekoseam> i reinstalled the the repository in case I had any packages left but ppa-purge doesn't seem to work(?)
<tomreyn> nekoseam: ppa-purge will not succeed in removing a repository which is not suitable for the ubuntu release you are running.
<mekhami> OerHeks: i didn't see 415 on the driver ppa
<nekoseam> lol then what do i do? is there an easy way to see what packages i have installed from that repository?
<ioria> mekhami, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tomreyn> nekoseam: not that i know of. there's this script which i use *after* removing a repository to identify which packages i need yet to downgrade or purge: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<ioria> mekhami, but , ok, your card is too 'big'
<mekhami> ?
<ioria> mekhami, did you get errors when you used the nvidia .sh ?
<mekhami> yes
<ioria> .run, i mean
<ioria> mekhami, like 'X-Server needs to be disabled before installing the drivers' ?
<nekoseam> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file.
<nekoseam> [ No available version in archive ]
<nekoseam> eh? no packages were removed...
<jamie_1> hey, im trying to get a emulated cd drive i can hand to vsphere (vmware) any reccomendations
<nekoseam> so does this mean I don't have any packages from it?
<nekoseam> (using the script you showed me)
<OerHeks> that error says you have never installed packages, so you are good
<nekoseam> nice. awesome script, I'll keep this around
<mekhami> ioria: no it was something else, i don't remember what.
<Epx998> Why is apt so slow :D
<ioria> mekhami, what ubuntu release ? and can you access the ubuntu box ?
<jamie_1> i dont actually have a cd drive not to mention a cd to write and iso to just to hand it to vsphere from ubuntu
<nekoseam> Epx998: you want slow? use eopkg
<Epx998> What uses that?
<nekoseam> solus
<mekhami> 18.04, and not right this second but i can in a bit
<nekoseam> solus devs made me switch to Ubuntu
<tomreyn> nekoseam: this script whose descrition i pointed ouy to doe snot try to remove anything, it only reports packages which peobably shoul dnot be installed. the warning is printed as a result of running "apt-get update", which will continue to print this warning until you remove the bas apt source (which is not compatible with your ubuntu release). note how i pointed out you need to remove this first of all.
<Epx998> nekoseam: Looking at it on wiki -> OS family: Unix-like
<Epx998> unix...like
<tomreyn> nekoseam: i.e. you haven't fixed anything.
<nekoseam> tomreyn: actually I never had any packages from that repository installed
<tomreyn> so then just remove this apt source and - if installed and specific to this repository - its signing key.
<nekoseam> I did
<kingsley> Which OCR application would you use to read a table of numbers and alphabetic characters in a .png image?
<nekoseam> I removed the source then used ppa-purge and that github script to make sure no packages were left behind
<nekoseam> and on top of that I don't remember downloading anything from the repository anyways
<Epx998> hmm apt-fast is a thing?
<pragmaticenigma> kingsley: Ask for recommendations in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tomreyn> nekoseam: so "sudo apt update" no longer warns about it now?
<tomreyn> !who | nekoseam
<ubottu> nekoseam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mustmodify> Just checking... do I want libssl1.0-dev, libssl-dev, or ... some other version? I'm getting all kinds of mixed signals from the interwebz.
<Epx998> mustmodify: probably the same versions
<mustmodify> ok thanks
<nekoseam> tomreyn: no. also I think I may have found a package from that repository but I'm not sure. I don't think g++-7-multilib is in the repositories, an apt search of it turns up blank
<Epx998> or 1 is 1.0 and the other 1.1
<tomreyn> !info g++-7-multilib cosmic
<ubottu> g++-7-multilib (source: gcc-7): GNU C++ compiler (multilib support). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.3.0-29ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 6 kB
<tomreyn> nekoseam: ^
<nekoseam> tomreyn: so any idea on why it doesn't appear in apt search?
<tomreyn> nekoseam: maybe you don't have universe enabled
<nekoseam> nah it's already enabled for me
<epsilonKNOT> ey baws
<epsilonKNOT> I am trying to reduce my resolution on my laptop to 1920x1080
<epsilonKNOT> from 3200x1800
<epsilonKNOT> but the nvidia x server center is not allowing me to do tat
<epsilonKNOT> any clues how I can manage this?
<Quetzal2> Which DE?
<nacc> nekoseam: tomreyn: you need to escape the +
<nacc> nekoseam: tomreyn: search parameter is a regex
<Quetzal2> epsilonKNOT: which DE are you using? Ubuntu's Gnome, right?
<epsilonKNOT> no
<epsilonKNOT> I am using kde
<Quetzal2> ok. Then as you go into the «settings panel › Display and Monitor › Resolution», doesn't that work? Is it then where you get the error?
<tomreyn> nacc: makes sense
<epsilonKNOT> nope in displays as well there is no option to change the resolution
<epsilonKNOT> I have nvidia x server installed cuz I am using nvidia drivers
<tomreyn> nvidia xserver? are you sure they produce their own?
<epsilonKNOT> I mean nvidia x server settings manager
<epsilonKNOT> apologies
<littlebit> hi people, I wanted to ask you for help with getting my esp8266 12-E. it is telling me that it can't find python
<littlebit> exec: "python": executable file not found in $PATH
<littlebit> can someone help
<Quetzal2> epsilonKNOT: Ok, I see. You use optimus/prime or such?
<tomreyn> epsilonKNOT: i see. i probbaly can't help you but for others to help you may want to report the output of: lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline
 * Quetzal2 and tomreyn both see :·D
<nacc> littlebit: what version of ubuntu?
<epsilonKNOT> Quetzal2: I am using nvidia quadro, tomreyn I will upload them :D
<littlebit> nacc: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> littlebit: you can also run this and report the output (on a pastebin): lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline
<littlebit> tomreyn: there u go
<littlebit> https://pastebin.com/mnAYgnzA
<tomreyn> littlebit: thanks. python is installed and in PATH by default on ubuntu so this must be a result of modifications you made.
<tomreyn> littlebit: what does this return?  echo $PATH
<littlebit> tomreyn: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<littlebit> tomreyn: but when I run 'python' I get the interpreter
<epsilonKNOT> lsb_release -ds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YdrHyKkh2d/ ...... cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f4h3M8DKyy/
<epsilonKNOT> my problem is I can't get a nice way to change the resolution
<epsilonKNOT> this might just be a kde problem
<lordcirth__> littlebit, so, what program is failing to find python? It must be using a different $PATH
<tomreyn> littlebit: so what do you run when the error message you posted is returned? full input, full output, on a pastebin, please
<littlebit> lordcirth__: when I'm in arduino and I want to upload my code to the controller
<tomreyn> epsilonKNOT: hmm this should have returned three lines of output. are you on WSL or some container solution?
<epsilonKNOT> nope
<epsilonKNOT> only on my laptop
<littlebit> tomreyn: basically this is my issue
<littlebit> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/53934607/arduino-esp8266-cant-find-pyhon-executable-file
<epsilonKNOT> tomreyn: the lsb_release is in different pastebin :P
<tomreyn> epsilonKNOT: oh right, i missed this. you could try asking in #kubuntu or #kde if you think it's related to that. i'm not sure, though.
<Quetzal2> epsilonKNOT: which kde plasma version are you using (is it kubuntu or ubuntu with kde installed on it?)?
<epsilonKNOT> kubuntu
<pablo_> hello
<pablo_> quin habla español?
<Quetzal2> epsilonKNOT: would it be possible to screenshot your «Display and Monitor» panel, to see what's gone and what's there?
<epsilonKNOT> Quetzal2: will do
<tomreyn> littlebit: according to which you need to install py-serial. have you done so, did it fix the issue? did you post the input and oputput, yet, or did you loose interest?
<Seveas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<littlebit> tomreyn: the link I pasted is googled
<littlebit> wasn't my post
<tomreyn> littlebit: okay. can't help without details, though. so you'R eon your own.
<pavlos> littlebit: did you figure out the python issue?
<littlebit> tomreyn: it isn't that much. I have installed arduino and when I want to upload my code to the controller I get this error message telling me that it cannot find python in PATH
<littlebit> pavlos: no
<littlebit> still searching
<carlitos1987> alguien habla en español
<Bashing-om> !es | carlitos1987
<ubottu> carlitos1987: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Richard_Cavell> I asked on the #gedit channel on gimpnet but got no reply.  Is the gedit project dead?  Has it been replaced by pluma?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm a MATE/GNOME 2 fan
<arpad2> tomreyn: the installed 18.04.2 is slow again
<tomreyn> littlebit: okay, i'll try once more:  what is this script (show its source code), how do you run it (exact command), whats the full output, is pyserial installed (which package exactly)?
<tomreyn> arpad2: post dmesg again
<tomreyn> arpad2: did you run the smart check?
<arpad2> tomreyn: dmesg | nc termbin.com 999 ? I did only memtest for one core
<littlebit> tomreyn: I start it from the menu, and I went into 'Edit Application' and copied the commad: env BAMF_DESKTOP_FILE_HINT=/var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/arduino-mhall119_arduino.desktop /snap/bin/arduino-mhall119.arduino
<tomreyn> arpad2: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999       # so one more 9
<littlebit> tomreyn: oh, and thank you for your pacnience
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: apt-get changelog gedit. Gedit looks to be very much alive :)
<tomreyn> littlebit: looks like this is a broken snap then, you should contact the author about it.
<tomreyn> arpad2: memtest is not related to cpu cores.
<arpad2> tomreyn: https:/termbin.com/w1zj
<littlebit> tomreyn: and how do I find that out?
<tomreyn> littlebit: using either the "snap" command or by searching for the snap you installed at https://snapcraft.io/store and hping for it to disclose this kind of information. it may, or not.
<littlebit> tomreyn: thx
<tomreyn> littlebit: hopefully you only install snaps you know are trustworthy.
<tomreyn> arpad2: hmm nothing there. what about smartctl?
<tomreyn> littlebit: (and hopefully someone told you that's something you need to care for.)
<tomreyn> littlebit: in other words, i don't blame you for it, if not
<arpad2> tomreyn: is that a command in terminal?
<tomreyn> !smart | here's the wiki page i previously had ubottu tell you about again, arpad2
<tomreyn> !smart | arpad: heres the wiki page i previously had ubottu tell you about again
<tomreyn> sorry, let's try that again
<tomreyn> ! smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> arpad2: so install the package, and test sda, share the output using "sudo smartctl -c /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999".
<tomreyn> arpad2: so install the package, and test sda, share the output using "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999".
<tomreyn> ^ this rather
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thank you
<arpad2> tomreyn: it is asking for some postfix configuration
<tomreyn> arpad2: can you be more specific?
<arpad2> tomreyn: "please select the mail server configuration type that best meets your needs. No configuration:.,.internet site:... internet with smarthost:... satellite system:...local only:"
<arpad2> tomreyn: it's not installing it with the given command, but gives the above mentioned package configuration message
<tomreyn> arpad2: no configiruation is fine for now.
<tomreyn> arpad2: for postfix, that is
<justthedoctor> how can i print the last X# of lines from a .log file in /var/log/ and print it to a new file of my choice?
<pavlos> justthedoctor: tail -n25 /var/log/syslog > newfile
<justthedoctor> thank you
<tomreyn> arpad2: the smartmon package installs a daemon which runs in the background and monitors your disks for defects. it would notify you, by email, if things break. to do so, it needs the local mailserver. postfix is a mailserver. you'd need to configure it to enable it to send mail to your actual e-mail address in a way that those e-mails will get delivered and not go to the spam folder. which isn't easy. the 'local only' configuration (can be set
<tomreyn> using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix") would make the mailserver run in mode where i just stores those e-mails on your computer and just notifies you about it when you login to your computer on a text console.
<tomreyn> with "no configuration" it will just fail to send mail entirely.
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks for the patience, I managed to install it however the command line didn't return a URL, without the termbin part there is an output though
<tomreyn> arpad2: which command did you run exactly?
<tomreyn> *commandS
<tomreyn> you can also just copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com if that's easier
<arpad2> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fh9xFQXqQy
<tomreyn> arpad2: okay -i is a good start, but -a or -x will be more interesting
<tomreyn> arpad2: you said the disk was slkow, can you say what is slow specifically?
<tomreyn> *slow
<groundup> Does anyone know of any scripts/tutorials to create a headless ubuntu install using VirtualBox and the CLI?
<groundup> Essentially, I want people in my organization to be able to stand up an Ubuntu server in VirtualBox by running a single shell script
<tomreyn> groundup: look into vagrant, maybe ask more related questions in #vbox
<groundup> Yeah... I didn't want them to have to also install Vagrant, but I guess that's an alternative
<arpad2> tomreyn: the system is slow: the movement of the mouse, video is not playing smoothly, generally there is lag in any action, even you can notice this lag when entering an address in a browser
<OerHeks> tons of examples howto preseed, wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<tomreyn> arpad2: that's probably just a result of running nouveau then.
<hay207> Hi guys, i want to know if the filesystem's checked at boot, using 18.04, just recovered from bad sector manually
<tomreyn> hay207: depends, how did you install?
<arpad2> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vN44CyZMwR
<hay207> install OS you mean?
<tomreyn> hay207: yes
<hay207> i think from usb stick
<tomreyn> arpad2: this disk is a bit aged but still fine based on the information it gathered passively.
<hay207> why you ask about install?
<arpad2> do you need the -x as well?
<tomreyn> arpad2: no
<arpad2> ok
<OerHeks> yes, filesystem is checked on boot
<hay207> Ok
<tomreyn> hay207: my question was imprecise, sorry. which variant or flavour of ubuntu did you install, which architecture, which ISO file did you download (exact filename)? alternatively, tell us what the last two columns of the line with the '/' mount point in /etc/fstab contian.
<tomreyn> hay207: oh, and also: did you upgrade to this ubuntu release you run now.
<hay207> want me to paste UUID here?
<hay207> in /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> hay207: there should be no uuid on the last two columns
<hay207> ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<hay207> using kubuntu
<hay207> fresh install
<hay207> not upgraded
<hay207> 64 bit
<tomreyn> hay207: so the root file system should be regularly checked automatically at boot.
<hay207> Ok
<hay207> i got unknown filesystem and it was a nightmare
<tomreyn> hay207: this may suggest that your disk is failing. you should probably run smartctl against it.
<hay207> it's not that old
<hay207> 4-5 years old
<tomreyn> hay207: age is not /hardly) relevant there. there's a possible counter measure against this 'nightmare' by the way, which is a mirror RAID - this can help there.
<hay207> i run smart from a live distro?
<tomreyn> hay207: it can be from your installed system, that's fine.
<tomreyn> !smart | hay207
<ubottu> hay207: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<hay207> Yes it occured after resuming from suspend, system hanged, so i killed the power
<hay207> then problem occured
<tomreyn> !sysrq | hay207
<ubottu> hay207: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> ^ a better approach for next time the system hangs
<tomreyn> in fact just S U B is enough, the others are ignored anyways
<Epx998> Any reason that i'd get the us.archive.ubuntu.com repo added to sources.list when in my preseed, I am using a local repo - never mentioning the us.archives one?
<tomreyn> Epx998: i would hope there's a reason for it, otherwise we'd have to assume it happened randomly. but i don't know said reason.
<Epx998> tomreyn: my url in my preseed is a local repo, tho when all is said and done, archives is in there..
<hay207> Ok thanks
<arpad2> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/959fKr5Czd what does it mean that the display is unclaimed?
<tomreyn> Epx998: dounds like you should look for an existing bug report, and file one, if none exists.
<tomreyn> *sounds
<tomreyn> arpad2: i think it means that no driver is installed which manages this device.
<Epx998> right-o
<tomreyn> arpad2: i would have expected the first one to be claimed by nouveau, the second one to be claimed by i915.
<hay207> I tried using magic SysRq, won't work
<tomreyn> arpad2: here's what i have, compare the "configuration" line where mine lists the graphics driver:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KVjTnsbDDd/
<hay207> i got SysRq under pgdn
<hay207> Pressed Fn
<arpad2> tomreyn: so this is software rendering only, the question is why? actually Nvidia driver is installed from the additional drivers
<tomreyn> hay207: on a standard desktop keyboard you'd press altgr + print + KEY (where KEY is in s, u or b)
<hay207> ah ok
<OerHeks> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<tomreyn> arpad2: i'm really bad with nvidia support, especially in the 'optimus' configuration you have. hopefully someone else knows how to do this properly.
<hay207> Sorry for noob questions
<hay207> Have a nice day
<tomreyn> hay207: that's fine, you too!
<arpad2> OerHeks: no output
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks for your help
<jonfatino> Question about kickstart files for ubuntu 16.04 install. I have initrd bla bla ks=http:// kickstart file.     That kickstart file works perfectly except for static ip on the network config and install the operating system. My question is can you debian based stuff in the ubuntu kickstart file like
<jonfatino> d-I netcfg/get_ipaddress string template_ip_address
<tomreyn> jonfatino: i suggest asking this in #ubuntu-server during UK business hours.
<arpad2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JgVcJV6MKV/
<arpad2> is there anything wrong with this?
<OerHeks> oh, you are running in vmware?
<arpad2> no
<arpad2> fresh installation
<tomreyn> arpad2: maybe install pastebinit, reboot, login to graphical desktop and post "journalctl -b | pastebinit"
<tomreyn> your logs may look different since the dmesg i looked at. maybe there are errors now.
<arpad2> any comment on this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3vF4tDg9Rh
<tomreyn> arpad2: oh and you may want to try editing the "nomodeset" boot option into "nouveau.nomodeset"
<tomreyn> also, i think, but not sure, that with nvidia drivers you should be running their configuration utility to set things up.
<tomreyn> i.e. to define which graphics chip set to use for which purpose.
<arpad2> tomreyn: boot option nomodeset is it for live system only?
<tomreyn> currently you seem to be software rendering everythingt, which would indeed be slow
<tomreyn> arpad2: no
<tomreyn> but i'm not certain whether the nvidia driver still needs it or whether it rather causes problems when it's set.
<tomreyn> it probably comes with some documentation.
<arpad2> is it significant that there is no  xorg.conf ?
<tomreyn> arpad2: and sorry, i got the option name wrong: corrently it's not "nouveau-nomodeset" but "nouveau.modeset=0" - see https://askubuntu.com/questions/747314/is-nomodeset-still-required
<tomreyn> i dont think you need or should even try the PPA mentioned there - since you don't have a new graphics card it is more likely to break rather than fix things
<tomreyn> arpad2: see also https://askubuntu.com/questions/1048274/ubuntu-18-04-stopped-working-with-nvidia-drivers/
<arpad2> tomreyn: this is interesting, thanks 🙂
<tomreyn> so if i get this righ then the proprietary nvidia driver requires you to do kernel mode setting, whereas the nouveau driver requires you not to, i.e. to use user mode setting instead.
<tomreyn> ...which is effectively what "nouveau.modeset=0 nvidia-drm.modeset=1" does. intels' i915 driver should work with kernel mode setting (which is default). "nomodeset" would affect any graphics driver, i think, disabling kernel mode setting, and should thus not be used in this hardware configuration.
<arpad2> ooh, ok I will try this, hopefully there will be some positive change
<arpad2> by the way, are there any books to learn this?
<rootbash> yes
<tomreyn> arpad2: probably, but they'll outdate quickly, so better read about it online.
<arpad2> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3HMHXKHBXW/
#ubuntu 2019-02-22
<arpad2> so I have to add nomodeset after "quiet splash" or instead?
<tomreyn> arpad2: oh you don't have this already?
<tomreyn> thought you did
<tomreyn> oh you have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" - effectively same result
<tomreyn> arpad2: try this:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nouveau.modeset=0 nvidia-drm.modeset=1"  and this:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> tomreyn: it's working! thanks!🙂
<arpad2> so, was this optimus specific issue?
<arpad2> though Nouveau is in use, hopefully it will work with Nvidia as well
<tomreyn> arpad2: at least we got noveau working, nice.
<AlexMax> Question.  What determines what version of clang is pinned to 'clang' package/
<AlexMax> I notice that installing 'clang' on ubuntu 16.04 gives me clang 6.  But 7 is available in the repo.
<arpad2> tomreyn: yes, Thank you! I will try Nvidia another day. So in every new distro these grub settings might change.
<AlexMax> wait did I say 16.04, I meant 18.04
<tomreyn> arpad2: basically, yes. ideally, though, and if the hardware manufacturers cared enough about it, software and drivers would work uot of the box.
<thaurwylth> Does the Xfce (or it could be some GNOME derived thing, what do I know) Minesweeper have any keyboard keys useful for controlling? I have this Thinkpad touchpad and it has a pretty frustrating feature. Occasionally it takes a no matter how careful and precise left click to mean a right click. It would be nice if there was some way of controlling the Minesweeper with keys instead of the emulated mouse.
<tomreyn> AlexMax: the packagers. clang is probably a meta package which defines what gets installed by default. apt-cache show clang | grep -E '^(Version.*|Source.*|Depends.*|)$'
<AlexMax> *nods*
<tomreyn> AlexMax: you can then probbaly switch between which of your installed clang compilers will be used by the "clang" command using update-alterantives. this would list any switchable commands: update-alternatives --get-selections | grep clang
<tomreyn> (you may also want to look for *llvm*)
<tomreyn> 07IABE3MN 7JTAA591Y Noisette Noisette_ Noisette__: would one user suffice for your needs?
<tomreyn> thaurwylth: maybe it interprets a long click as right click there? i think this can be disabled, if so. you'd then need to use the right click button, but maybe this would be acceptable?
<tomreyn> this said, i'd totally recommend a mouse for this important office task.
<thaurwylth> Currently I'm sitting in a configuration where USB mouse is not going to be feasible. I'll need to think about those pad gesture things. I have not felt like there's any particular pattern, mainly through web use, this Minesweeper case I noticed only just now.
<thaurwylth> But that not noticing any pattern thing might be simply because I didn't know what to look for.
<andrej> IMHO the upgrade from lxd-3.0.2 to 3.0.3 broke my ability to launch containers with local profiles. How can I get the previous version back for testing? If I do an apt-cache madison lxd I only get offered lxd-3.0.0 and 3.0.3 ... downgrading to 3.0.0 fubars the installation completely
<AlexMax> Dang.  If I download clang/llvm from the llvm project, I can't convince it to fit into update-alternatives
<7JTAA591Y> fakirs
<leftyfb> 7JTAA591Y: can we help you with something?
<OerHeks> 07IABE3MN 7JTAA591Y Noisette Noisette_ Noisette__ grinn
<leftyfb> interesting
<whoareU> my goldendict need invocation command-line script to speaker, i write as follows:bash -c   .pico2-tts.sh   "$(cat "%GDWORD%")",but it not  work,
<whoareU> how to write it correctly
<leftyfb> !repeat | whoareU
<ubottu> whoareU: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<rootkali> dtggr
<rootkali> I want to instal kali linux in my virtual box
<OerHeks> sorry rootkali, not supported here
<DoctorMilwaukee> hey i'm on a old computer 14.04, trying to repair a new one. It seems none of my sources are connecting when I try to install software. mainly, usb-creator-gtk
<Epx998> ya'll could have said ya broke your stuff eariler, meh.
<DadeMurphy> hacking
<DadeMurphy> gibsons for life
<leftyfb> DadeMurphy: can we help you with something?
<DadeMurphy> yeah
<DadeMurphy> i need the password off the modem at ellington minerals and what time does god goto sleep?
<leftyfb> DadeMurphy: trolling is offtopic here. Please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<DadeMurphy> uhm
<DadeMurphy> gentoo 4  life
<DadeMurphy> fuck ubuntu
<DadeMurphy> arch is way cooler
<OerHeks> pwgen -y 16384
<OerHeks> might fit A4 print
<DoctorMilwaukee> hey my usb-creator won't let me create a startup disk. the thumb drive is a 32gb but it's only reading at 29 gb. i suppose the latter is an old "table?"
<OerHeks> make it fat32
<DoctorMilwaukee> i formatted the thumb at question but it still seems
<DoctorMilwaukee> oh ok
<sn09smc> Is there a guide for smoothing out GRUB if dual booting? Right now I have to type into GRUB a few commands when it comes up to decide between Windows and Ubuntu.
<DoctorMilwaukee> is there any other utilities other than gnome-disks and unetbootin to make a iso thumb drive?
<sn09smc> DoctorMilwaukee, have you tried to use dd command?
<DoctorMilwaukee> sn09smc: no but i'm about to :0
<DoctorMilwaukee> ;)
<DoctorMilwaukee> how do you do it? or do you want me to man it?
<sn09smc> DoctorMilwaukee, are you using Ubuntu and putting a Linux iso on a thumb drive?
<DoctorMilwaukee> sn09smc: yes
<mobile_c> is "Ubuntu for mobile" considered stable
<sn09smc> DoctorMilwaukee, ok, hold on. I'll find my reference link...
<mobile_c> also is it able to run XORG applications such as KDE Kate, Dolphin, Android Studio, and so on
<mobile_c> or can it only run the standard Android applications and no actual XORG applications
<tomreyn> DoctorMilwaukee: personally i use https://etcher.io
<sn09smc> DoctorMilwaukee, this is an OK explanation of it: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_flash_installation_media#Using_dd
<sn09smc> Basically I do 'lsblk' without the USB in to see my partition. Then plug in the flash drive, do 'lsblk' again, see what's new. The size should match you thumb drive
<DoctorMilwaukee> sn09smc: tomreyn ty
<thaurwylth> Some systems will randomly have problems with booting from a 32 GB stick, but that will be found out only later.
<tomreyn> this douns good, yes.  dd bs=4M if=path/to/archlinux.iso of=/dev/sdx status=progress oflag=sync
<tomreyn> *sounds
<sn09smc> then I do 'sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX status=progress' where /dev/sdX is the partition from lsblk.
<sn09smc> I've used the same terrible 4GB thumbdrive for KDE Neon, Elementary, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu MATE, Solus, several others, installing or live booting on multiple PCs, no problems.
<DoctorMilwaukee> how do you list drives with fdisk -l ???
<OerHeks> in a tty/terminal
<tomreyn> where "drives" refers to "hard disk drives"?
<tomreyn> or partitions? or file systems as in "i am confused by some GUI-only OS which uses weird names"?
<UForgotten> has anyone reported being unable to do a xenial virt-install today? I have been building VM's this whole week but now for some reason they segfault halfway through.
<Elronnd> I have a bug to report
<Elronnd> where should I go to report it?
<TimeDoctor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Elronnd> anyway to do it without registering an account?
<Elronnd> --or, someone want to do it for me?  Should be a one-liner
<OerHeks> a proper bugeport needs more than that
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<swift110> sup
<Sveta> Elronnd: have you signed up?
<nshirelaptop> does ubuntu need a separate partition to store hibernation data?
<cim209> doesn't it use the swap partition?
<cim209> or swap file
<nshirelaptop> dunno, I don't have the option to hibernate atm
<nshirelaptop> windows uses separate partitions for hibernate and swap, so I don't know what to expect with ubuntu
<nshirelaptop> idk if storing hibernate data in the swapfile would make sense
<cim209> well i normally make a separate partition for swap
<OerHeks>  a fresh 18.04 lts install uses swapfile
<nshirelaptop> thanks
<coldpres1> hey all, I know this is the wrong channel, and I know my question doesn't make sense, but how do I execute `make` in a Google Cloud container-optimized OS?
<antonyb> hey guys i have abit of a noob question, im currently using  ubuntu 18.04 gnome  if i wanted to use ubuntu mate would i have to completely reinstall ubuntu all over again?
<mrelcee> in files, other locations My system is not giving me an active connect buttin when I type in an nfs:// address    is there something I am missing?  (ubuntu 18.04.2)
<ledeni> antonyb:  no you can use both gnome and mate
<antonyb> ledeni: would it be possible to install mate then remove the default ubuntu gnome enviroment?
<Bashing-om> !info ubuntu-mate-desktop bionic | ledeni
<ubottu> ledeni: ubuntu-mate-desktop (source: ubuntu-mate-meta): Ubuntu MATE - full desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.225 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Bashing-om> ledeni: Apologies ... antonyb ^^ .
<ledeni> Bashing-om: ok
<mrelcee> ssh/afp/smb all work but nfs is a big nope...   and I have existing nfs mounts i my fstab so ai know nfs is working
<Reneflov> Hi
<Reneflov> How can I adjust the brightness of my monitor from within Ubuntu?
<Reneflov> "And remember, PWM is on up to around 60% brightness, so run them bright and use your video card's brightness controls to dim the output levels."
<Reneflov> Need to use my video card to adjust the brightness.
<ledeni> Reneflov: more info what DE you use and version of ubuntu
<Reneflov> I use MATE if it matters. I'm using the latest LTS.
<el_tigro2> I'm in VirtualBox VM running ubuntu and I'm trying to list out all the hardware using commands like lshw, lspci, lsusb... just for fun
<el_tigro2> one thing I've noticed is that none of these commands seem to list out the keyboard model. Any idea why and which command I could use?
<ddevault> I'm having issues debootstrapping a xenial image
<ddevault> var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic.postinst: 50: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic.postinst: linux-update-symlinks: not found
<ddevault> this is marked as fixed in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-base/+bug/1766728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766728 in linux-base (Ubuntu Precise) "update linux-base on xenial and earlier" [Undecided,In progress]
<ledeni> Reneflov: Control Centre - Power Management - Display On AC Power tab:Set Display Brightness to:- there is a slider,
<Reneflov> ledeni: I don't see that. Is that because I'm not using a laptop?
<Reneflov> I went to Power Management + Display.
<ddevault> this is my sources.list https://sr.ht/72xf.txt
<Reneflov> Don't have any option in Power Management to adjust the brightness of my display.
<ddevault> in this case $release is "xenial"
<ledeni> Reneflov:
<ledeni> Reneflov:  install 'sudo apt-get install xbacklight' and try to set brightness like 'xbacklight -set 50' there 50 stands for brightness range we can get it upto 100 from 0
<ddevault> I'll have to sort it out tomorrow
<Reneflov> ledeni: Is that the same idea as brightness-controller?
<Reneflov> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/05/install-brightness-controller-utility-in-ubuntu-16-04-higher/
<Reneflov> I just installed this.
<Reneflov> Is xbacklight better?
<Reneflov> I think this brightness-controller works well, but since I installed it I lost my Redshift icon.
<ledeni> Reneflov: yes but you find better solution
<Reneflov> ledeni: How do I install the xbacklight?
<Reneflov> ledeni: How do I UNinstall the xbacklight?
<Reneflov> sudo apt-get remove xbacklight <-- this worked.
<Reneflov> OK, so I am using brightness-controller to dim my backlight, but now I want my Redshift icon back.
<Reneflov> Gtk-Message: 21:50:24.944: Failed to load module "topmenu-gtk-module" <-- this is the error message I get when I load GTK gui interfaces.
<Reneflov> Can you help?
<Reneflov> After upgrading from Ubuntu MATE 16.04 to 18.04 I am seeing this error message while starting virtually every GUI program (e.g. caja, mate-terminal, mate-calc, pluma, gvim, soffice, google-chrome, firefox).
<TabMasher> Reneflov: Have you tried #ubuntu-mate
<mal10c> this channel is so quiet any more
<Reneflov> so i'm now using my monitor at brightness 65 but turned down in my ubuntu using brightness-controller
<Reneflov> this is supposed to be better for my eyes
<Reneflov> do you think so?
<Reneflov> because the monitor flickers if it's set to lower brightness. now i'm using the software to lower the brightness.
<grayrider> ns
<grayrider> ?
<grayrider> ns identify
<kakarott> hi, i am new to python i know a little I can't build anything on my own help much appreciated
<lotuspsychje> kakarott: you have issues with python, or the ubuntu part of python?
<kakarott> issues with python i cam't create anything i learn from python
<lotuspsychje> kakarott: ask in the #python or #programming channel please
<kakarott> this is my first time using an IRC
<lotuspsychje> kakarott: i doubt it, i saw your nick here before
<kakarott> maybe it's another kakarott
<lotuspsychje> right, well this is the ubuntu support channel here kakarott
<kakarott> I am interested in learnimg linux also which is the best way to learn linux i have been using ubuntun for six years now
<tarzeau> kakarott: are you familiar with the terminal?
<kakarott> yes
<c06> hi all i am trying to enable ovs+dpdk in my machine and i facing following error. |dpdk|EMER|EAL: Failed to lock hugepage directory!;  |dpdk|ERR|EAL: Cannot get hugepage information.
<tarzeau> so you're familiar with search using your favourite search engine and $BROWSER for "linux command line cheat sheet" ?
<c06> i have 12 GB of hugepages in my machine any suggestions.?
<kakarott> NO what i just read from you i think you know more about the ternimal than i do
<chinger> hi
<chinger> ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'capstone'
<chinger>  what will do it?
<togod> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS): The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER. I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body! Thank you! - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<krytarik> chinger: Install either the package 'python-capstone' or 'python3-capstone', depending on the used Python version.
<EoflaOE> I have installed lxqt into my Xubuntu installation to see if it worked properly. I could set it to make it work according to my needs. I have installed Dolphin and kate and they both worked, although my Athlon XP 1500+ does not have SSE2. The only remaining change is I need to set the dark theme for QT and for GTK3, and the desktop icon fonts.
<EoflaOE> How can I do them when outside GNOME?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> i just installed linux-generic-hwe-18.04 kernel, how can i check it actually running ?
<ducasse> unimatrix9: 'uname -r' will give you kernel version
<unimatrix9> hmm, it shows : 4.18.0-15-generic
<unimatrix9> does that mean its not running ?
<ducasse> that's the hwe kernel
<unimatrix9> ah cool
<unimatrix9> thanks for the info
<ducasse> np
<unimatrix9> ok, going for a reboot..  bye
<EoflaOE> If I have installed lxqt, then debloated it by removing various unused packages and apt-get says that "lxqt" is going to be removed, is "lxqt" a metapackage? Does removing it make damage?
<usuario_> l
<usuario_> l-ò
<franquito> hola tioooo
<franquito> popo
<lotuspsychje> !es | franquito
<ubottu> franquito: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<franquito> hola brooo
<franquito> hay alguien
<franquito> ?
<franquito> hello brooo
<lotuspsychje> english only here franquito
<franquito> where are you from
<lotuspsychje> franquito: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<franquito> do you like franco
<franquito> ?
<franquito> I want to suck your pussy
<lotuspsychje> !ops | franquito disturbing
<ubottu> franquito disturbing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<jackle_chan> 有说中文的朋友么?
<AtomVelvet> Hi. What's the proper way to install pip for python3.7?  I'm on 18.10
<lotuspsychje> !zh | jackle_chan
<ubottu> jackle_chan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<franquito> mi mom is fight with me i scared
<franquito> hacks to alt+f4
<franquito> helloooo
<franquito> i kill you bicht
<kkdvak> holii
<salmonete> ooooo
<franquito> HOLIII
<AtomVelvet> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kkdvak> me gusta el porno
<franquito> Y A MI
<franquito> ME GUSTA MIA KHALIFAAAAAA
<cim209> lol
<franquito> como te llamas?
<franquito> estoy mojadito
<niko> franquito: could you stop now ?
<franquito> im sorry
<lotuspsychje> AtomVelvet: ask blackflow he's our pip expert
<blackflow> AtomVelvet: eh, the python3-pip ?
<franquito> whats its pip blockflo?
<lotuspsychje> franquito: /join #ubuntu-discuss i have a question for you
<franquito> what?
<lotuspsychje> franquito: do you know howto join a channel?
<franquito> no, do you teach me please?
<AtomVelvet> blackflow: That's for python 3.6 though
<blackflow> AtomVelvet: ah indeed. well if you have 3.7 installed, you'll have to use a virtualenv
<Pollagordanegram> hello
<AtomVelvet> blackflow: I ran get-pip as root, according to the guys in #python this was not a good idea
<blackflow> AtomVelvet: it's not. never run pip as root
<blackflow> AtomVelvet: how did you install 3.7 on cosmic? backported from the dancing doggo, or from source?
<AtomVelvet> Well .. shit
<AtomVelvet> blackflow: https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/python3.7
<Pollagordanegram> i am new here
<lotuspsychje> !support | Pollagordanegram welcome
<ubottu> Pollagordanegram welcome: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<blackflow> AtomVelvet: ah right. yeah, use a virtualenv. you must not be pip-installing anything outside of a virtualenv anyway
<usuario> hi
<franquito> whats its pip and virualenv?
<lotuspsychje> franquito: /join #ubuntu-discuss i will tell you
<usuario> i don
<franquito> i cant enter
<niko> franquito: why a second connexion ?
<Pollagordanegram> i dont now nothing about this , someone can help me?
<franquito> lotuspsyshje tell me here
<blackflow> !ops @158.99.1.172
<usuario> mmm
<Pollagordanegram> hello my dear friend
<blackflow> !ops | @158.99.1.172 requires your attention
<ubottu> @158.99.1.172 requires your attention: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<niko> Pollagordanegram, usuario and franquito i quieted you for an hour.
<blackflow> niko: oh thanks, didn't know you had the remote :)
<lordbojos> hello
<lordbojos> can someone help me how to join a channel?
<alfou> de
<un4ooR6f> Hello everybody.  How can I install tclkit?
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> are there any plans for a EXT5 filesystem with 128 bit TOC?
<marcoagpinto> I believe EXT4 is the latest?
<marcoagpinto> it could be used in x64 OSes
<marcoagpinto> I am thinking about higher years support by using more bits and also more bits to match all OSes flags and have spare ones for future use
<ducasse> marcoagpinto: ext4 is expected to be followed by btrfs
<marcoagpinto> btrfs?
<marcoagpinto> what is that?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<ducasse> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhhhhh :(((((
<ducasse> still under development
<blackflow> <ten years later>
<marcoagpinto> ducasse: "2^64 byte == 16 EiB maximum file size"
<marcoagpinto> 512 bit?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 64*8=512
<marcoagpinto> it sounds too good
<marcoagpinto> is it real?
<blackflow> marcoagpinto: a 128 bit system used in full would require energy enough to boil all the oceans.   and ZFS is one already. https://hbfs.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/to-boil-the-oceans/
<blackflow> so yeah, totally pointless at this point in time. ask again in a thousand years.
<Cheez> given the orders of magnitude i've seen storage increase by in the past 20 years, i think a thousand years is over optimistic
<blackflow> s/system/filesystem/
<marcoagpinto> blackflow: I can only ask in a thousand years if more bits are added the the filesystem's year
<Cheez> my first PC with a hard drive had 75mb of storage. My current storage is at about 200TB
<marcoagpinto> 2300 or so is the limit for ext4?
<blackflow> Cheez: since  128-bit fs can literally have more than two files for each atom in the known universe.... I find that moer than sufficient for the next millenium
<blackflow> bee sides, unlike ipv4, there are no rollout/deployment problems with FS. when the time comes, new stuff will be an apt install away.
<blackflow> marcoagpinto: I think you did not understand the issue then.
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaa
<blackflow> aaaaaand #ubuntu-discuss or -offtopic, people, this is not ubuntu support related ;)
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> sorry
<XenophonF> hey all - where are all the Gnome shell shortcuts in Ubuntu 18.04 documented?
<XenophonF> I want to find the key combo that cycles through all windows, instead of just window groups
<blackflow> like Alt-Tab?
<XenophonF> Alt-Tab cycles between apps, not between windows
<lotuspsychje> XenophonF: systemsettings/devices/keyboard
<blackflow> anyway the shortcuts in the KEyboard section of the Settings app
<XenophonF> so e.g., if I have two terminal windows open, I have to alt-tab to Terminal, hold it, down arrow, and then right or left arrow to the desired window
<blackflow> XenophonF: oh so you want to cycle between windows of the same app?
<XenophonF> yeah
<blackflow> Alt-<key under ESC>
<blackflow> tilde or what's there, depending on your kbd layout
<XenophonF> got it!
<XenophonF> Thank you both! I found the mappings in the Settings app too.
<XenophonF> ah and Alt-Esc cycles through all open windows
<XenophonF> perfect
<XenophonF> I knew I was Doing It Wrong LOL
<blackflow> (tm)
<skyroveRR> Hello guys, I've got ubuntu server 16.04.6, and I'm trying to run a web server thttpd inside /etc/rc.local, /etc/rc.local containing this: /bin/thttpd -C /etc/thttpd.conf . However this program fails at boot with the error "chdir: No such file or directory", but after logging in, when I the same command manually, it runs well. Any ideas? Here's my /etc/rc.local: http://paste.debian.net/1069620/ and here's my
<skyroveRR> /lib/systemd/system/rc.local.service: http://paste.debian.net/1069621/ ... any ideas?
<XenophonF> Now I just need to get used to right-clicking scroll bars to page down...
<blackflow> skyroveRR: maybe you have a PATH issue? Also look into writing a proper systemd unit instead of rc.local
<skyroveRR> blackflow: I'm not really into systemd, I like doing things the rc.X way :)
<blackflow> good luck with that then
<blackflow> btw you pasted the systemd unit for rclocal and not your rclocal script
<skyroveRR> blackflow: i did both.
<skyroveRR> 1069620 and 1069621.
<blackflow> since there's no chdir in the script, I'm assuming it's a fail of the thttpd binary? probably PATH issues?
<skyroveRR> Yeah, let add PATH inside /etc/rc.local..
<blackflow> well.... no, you're doing it wrong
<skyroveRR> Then?
<blackflow> you really need a proper service unit. also is the process running any privsep? if not, you'll have ot run it as a proper user as well
<skyroveRR> Also, same error: chdir: No such file or directory. Also, "chdir" is a C function.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: at which point one should ask which file or directory is apparently missing?
<blackflow> is there a logfile with more info?
<skyroveRR> Well, thttpd is a rather tiny server.
<skyroveRR> It isn't going to give you a shitload of logs.
<skyroveRR> The thing worked fine on ubuntu 12.04 when I had placed it inside /etc/rc.local.
<skyroveRR> Now afte upgrading the server, I'm finding it to be a pain to run my scripts.
<skyroveRR> Also, you mentioned about creating a service file. Let me try that.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: things evolve. you should now run services as systemd services. writing the unit files is very easy, look up some guides
<lotuspsychje> systemd is default from 15.04
<lotuspsychje> not wise to keep it running on 16.04
<blackflow> skyroveRR: but for starters you should find out which file or directory it is failing on. perhaps strace the thing from that rclocal. use -o for strace to divert it into a file
<blackflow> but anyway since that's not a  regular Ubuntu package, it's not supported here and this is becoming offtopic.
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: 16.04 is still fully supported LTS
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: i know, but to keep the rc local way on xenial is bit challenging right?
<blackflow> ah you meant not wise to "keep using rclocal", yeah I agree
<blackflow> rclocal is deprecated
<hugo_> hello
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lotuspsychje> welcome hugo_ what can we do for you?
<hugo_> nothing
<guest-jheqxi> hello
<blackflow> skyroveRR: steal from here: https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/452206/
<skyroveRR> Hmm, chdir fails to change to the directory even when the directory exists, in the strace report: chdir("/home/*user*/dir")           = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) ...
<skyroveRR> blackflow: ok, I'll check that out if the -D option doesn't work.
<skyroveRR> Ok, it didn't work.
<mattia_> hi
<mattia_> does any of you have a thinkpad x240 lenovo?
<lotuspsychje> ask your question mattia_
<mattia_> does any of you have a thinkpad x240 lenovo?
<lotuspsychje> mattia_: your real question, meaning whats your issue exactly?
<mattia_>  installed ubuntu 18.04 but the notebook is slow. While with 16.04 it is very good. I also noticed that it warms up a lot more
<mattia_> sorry for my low english
<lotuspsychje> mattia_: what are your system specs on your lenovo?
<lotuspsychje> mattia_: would you like support in another language better?
<mattia_> italian?
<lotuspsychje> !it | mattia_
<ubottu> mattia_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<muhaha> What should I install for Intel GPU HW acceleration ? I have
<muhaha> Intel® HD Graphics for Intel® Celeron® Processor N3000 Series
<muhaha> i965-va-driver ?
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Is Ubuntu 18.10 Server paid? It says in the site "5 years of free updates blah blah"
<marcoagpinto> just wondering
<skyroveRR> marcoagpinto: no, it isn't paid.
<skyroveRR> It's free.
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: no, only ESM is paid
<lotuspsychje> !esm | marcoagpinto
<ubottu> marcoagpinto: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> good to know
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: its in some cases, where a business dont want to upgrade yet and keep using the end of life version
<marcoagpinto> I am downloading 18.04.2 LTS desktop but I noticed that at least on of my VMs upgraded automatically from .1 to .2
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> one of*
<marcoagpinto> I have a dream... the birth of a new world where everyone and everything uses the most recent technology
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> the progress of mankind
<skyroveRR> ping blackflow
<marcoagpinto> that is why I am involved on community projects... it is my goal on this world
<blackflow> skyroveRR: ?
<XenophonF> on Ubuntu 18.04.1, I'm getting the error "Unable to lock - Lock was blocked by an application"
<XenophonF> is there a way to (a) find out which app and (b) configure Gnome to ignore it and lock anyway?
<skyroveRR> blackflow: I've observed this: when I try to tell thttpd.service to run on boot, it fails with that chdir: no such file or directory, but when I start it manually with systemctl start thttpd.service, it starts fine. I just don't get it.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: run as same user?
<skyroveRR> As root?
<skyroveRR> I'm running it as a normal user, with sudo.
<blackflow> oh wait, you said manually via systemctl, so in both cases the same unit is used?
<skyroveRR> Yeah.
<blackflow> are you additionally mounting any paths like /home ?
<am4n> how to learn linux commands
<am4n> please help
<am4n> I am unable to remember the commands with which I can write good bash scripts
<blackflow> am4n: https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+commands+cheat+sheet
<blackflow> other than this very vague (but somewhat useful) request, you'll have to be more specific about what you want to learn
<skyroveRR> blackflow: nope. I'm not.
<am4n> penetration testing
<XenophonF> am4n: the Linux Foundation offers all kinds of training, https://www.linux.com/tutorials
<blackflow> am4n: then ask google about "pentesting with linux"
<am4n> I am specificly saying for the commands used in penetration testing such as grep has many flags so its not possible for me to remember all the flags
<XenophonF> am4n: likewise, SANS offers all kinds of pentesting training, https://pen-testing.sans.org/
<blackflow> skyroveRR: can you pastebin   `systemctl cat thttpd.service`       or whatever the unit file is?
<blackflow> am4n: consult the manpages of specific commands, like `man grep`
<am4n> yeah !! you are correct but it should be in mind ...
<VitoG> hello all
<am4n> thank you backflow for helping me...
<skyroveRR> blackflow: http://paste.debian.net/1069634/
<blackflow> am4n: so you're asking how to improve your memory?
<am4n> yes...
<blackflow> ask google "how to improve learning and memory"
<blackflow> I mean... srsly :)
<am4n> today i learn grep but day after tomorrow i forget some flags as i am not using it daily
<skyroveRR> blackflow: contents of my thttpd.sh: http://paste.debian.net/1069635/
<blackflow> skyroveRR: that service looks totally wrong. did you see my previous link about that systemd unit?
<am4n> say example you are doing exercise in bandit
<am4n> and if there you don't remember the commands then how you will complete the level
<skyroveRR> blackflow: I modified it.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: for starters, systemd should not exec some shellscript, but the thttpd binary directly. Type= of which then dependson whether it's forking, or in foreground (Type=simple). If you want multiple servers running like that, you'll have multiple units, or use a "template unit"
<blackflow> skyroveRR: which is all systemd specific and not Ubuntu specific so you'll have to look up elsewhere, and maybe even ask in #systemd
<skyroveRR> Why can't this be done the simple way?
<am4n> QUIT
<blackflow> skyroveRR: it can but you're doing it in a complicated way
<blackflow> skyroveRR: now about your problem, you've straced it to failing on _what_ file exactly?
<skyroveRR> It fails on chdir /home/$USER/directory, even when it exists.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: that service unit starts the process as root, so that'd be /home/root/....   unless that path is hardcoded somewhere else?
<skyroveRR> no, the path is not hardcoded anywhere.
<skyroveRR> I checked the strace.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: so it takes $USER from the env?
<skyroveRR> It's not declared anywhere.
<blackflow> so then /home/root/... ?
<blackflow> skyroveRR: maybe pastebin as example also /etc/thttpd.conf.server1  ?
<skyroveRR> One sec.
<skyroveRR> blackflow: http://paste.debian.net/1069637/
<blackflow> skyroveRR: so is thttpd doing privsep? Does it start as root master process and then forks a worker as that "user=" ?
<skyroveRR> Yeah
<blackflow> skyroveRR: is it writing the pidfile as root or as user?
<skyroveRR> As root.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: well from given information I have zero clue what could be wrong, and you'll have to ask thttpd developers.
<skyroveRR> ...
<blackflow> skyroveRR: meanwhile, start simple. look at this patch: https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/452206/
<blackflow> skyroveRR: well please note that #ubuntu can only support software packaged regularly in Ubuntu, and this is not
<skyroveRR> blackflow: man, this task is too simple. You gotta understand.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: so the above patch, look at how the systemd unit is defined, and do the same. don't start a shellscript, start the process directly
<blackflow> skyroveRR: no, you gotta understand that we can only support Ubuntu packaged software here. You'll have to ask elsewhere for thttpd specific issues. because so far you've not presented any clues as to what the problem might be. We have zero clue how thttpd works internally.
<skyroveRR> Well, it's a web server, what else do you wanna know.
<blackflow> by some common logic, it should start as root, source the config file, fork a worker as that user and then look up those dirs in the config. if it fails on that, and the dirs exist, there's no visible reason.
<blackflow> skyroveRR: it's not packaged in Ubuntu
<skyroveRR> But it is being *run* on ubuntu. The way ubuntu wants it to behave.
<VitoG> same ole
<blackflow> skyroveRR: so again, look at that patch, write a proper systemd unit (no shell scripts!), and then test it that way. once you get it working you can switch to a template for a multi-instance confiugration.
<VitoG> hi jw
<blackflow> skyroveRR: my last setence is the maximum I'm willing to provide you support with here. please try with a proper systemd service which can be then properly tested. shellscripts can't
<lotuspsychje> can we help you VitoG ?
<skyroveRR> blackflow: alright. Thanks so far.
<VitoG> no, i bet i know more about ubuntu than anyone here
<VitoG> i am linux expert
<lotuspsychje> please only ubuntu questions here VitoG
<uken71> mantapp
<uken71> tes ?
<uken71> haloo
<uken71> hallo
<lotuspsychje> uken71: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<uken71> yes, i have problem with my driver
<blackflow> !details | uken71
<ubottu> uken71: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<gamester> Does ubuntu patch gnome? I'd like to try the newest gnome (gnome 3.31.90) but without losing out on ubuntu's changes. I'm just not sure what it is that ubuntu changes to get the look/functionality it has
<blackflow> gamester: currently it's a frankenstein made of several versions because they wanna keep the desktop icons thing, plus is split-brained between apt and snap. so more like a ...a .... psycho frankenstein who just ran out of meds.
<blackflow> but in theory, other than the theme, it's supposed to be unmodified upstream thingy.
<gamester> Hmm okay I'll go with vanilla gnome then
<gamester> it's wayland party time
<lotuspsychje> gamester: is there a feature you look after?
<gamester> lotuspsychje: nah, I'm just working on an application that'll end up exclusively supporting wayland
<gamester> so I'm excited for the wayland perf improvements
<lotuspsychje> gamester: just an idea, help test the latest? like 19.04?
<gamester> yeah, good idea
<lotuspsychje> version 3.30.2-2ubuntu2 on the dingo :p
<blackflow> dancing doggo
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Seveas> Dopey Doge
<iron_houzi> I installed ubuntu server and added Docker during installation .. however, a group named docker was not created, which is typically used for allowing users access to docker without granting root .. does anybody know why there's no docker group? Should I create this manually, or is there another way to do this in Ubuntu?
<geirha> iron_houzi: perhaps you mistakenly installed the docker package instead of the docker.io package?
<geirha> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1build1 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 43 kB
<iron_houzi> geirha: The installer listed an option to install Docker .. I just enabled it ..
<geirha> ah, haven't seen that option in the installer
<geirha> is docker running though?   sudo docker ps   prints an empty table?
<teward> iron_houzi: was that the Live installer for the Server?
<iron_houzi> teward: Yes
<teward> then it installed it via Snap I believe
<teward> do `snap list`
<teward> does Docker show up there?
<iron_houzi> geirha: Docker is running .. but I need root to access .. normally it should come with a docker group, whom will be allowed to run docker without root
<iron_houzi> teward: Yes!
<teward> iron_houzi: I'll ahve to check, but I seem to remember the Docker Snap had this as a "known issue" that wasn't closed yet...
<teward> *goes hunting*
<teward> iron_houzi: I would suggest that you use the Docker debian installs instead of the snap
<iron_houzi> teward: Thanks!
<teward> so `snap remove docker` and then `sudo apt-get install docker.io`
<teward> iron_houzi: ^
<teward> then exit and reopen your login shell because it'll need to refresh where the binaries actually point to :P
<teward> (or if it's an SSH session close and reinitiate)
<iron_houzi> teward: Thank you *so* much! Works as expected now!
<iron_houzi> Is snap something to stear clear of then??
<blackflow> iron_houzi: yes unless you explicitly need it.
<teward> iron_houzi: for *docker*, yes.
<teward> iron_houzi: as for 'should i steer clear of this', it depends on what you *need* and what's available.
<teward> not everything is a .deb
<teward> some things (LXD for instance) are only available in snaps.
<teward> and then Canonical has a bunch of snaps (kernel livepatching, etc.) that're pretty useful, but unless you *need* the snap version of something, you can usually get by with repos or compiling it yourself
<lordcirth__> snap is by far the easiest way to install go-ipfs on Ubuntu, for example
<qwebirc58948> Hello, I am trying to mount a single file, not a directory, with AutoFS, but no matter what I do it mounts the file as a directory
<ryuo> qwebirc58948: the "file" has a directory inside it. why is that a problem?
<qwebirc58948> The file is a text file, so when it mounts the system sees it as a directory and is unable to read it
<pavlos> qwebirc58948: mount the dir the file exists in ...
<qwebirc58948> I can't as there are other things in the directory that I don't want to mount
<pavlos> qwebirc58948: cp the file to /mnt and mount /mnt
<qwebirc58948> Ok, that will work. Thank you.
<omer> ğ
<omer> hello
<paulywog> Quick question: is it possible to suppress the "activation of network connection failed" messages on 18.04? It's really annoying as I work on networking tools and I have a desk network for them which won't always connect even though the cable is attached to a switch
<paulywog> I tried dconf-editor as referenced in an old SO post, but it didn't have any effect
<willksm> Have a read of this - don't know if the same thing applies to you. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1767322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767322 in network-manager (Ubuntu) ""Activation of network connection failed" popup shows incessantly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marc__> hi
<paulywog> willksm: Sort of. The thing is, I know my network connection ISN'T going to be working. I just don't need to see a notification about that every 30 seconds.
<marc__> may here is someone who could help me
<marc__> since this morning i got an install error
<marc__> ubuntu installer failed to load libc6-udeb
<marc__> what could i do
<lordcirth__> marc__, what Ubuntu version? At what step in the install does it say that?
<marc__> 16.04
<OerHeks> marc__, netboot?
<marc__> yes netboot
<marc__> the install say it on disk detect
<marc__> on wednesday i could install without problems
<willksm> paulywog, can't determine what it is which will be outputting it and therefore unsure on how to surpress it. I'll keep googling around.
<marc__> should i use another mirror
<Verilium> Is anyone aware, of has ever run into the fact that running an 'aptitude update', seems to remove a hold on a package that was marked with apt-mark?
<ioria> paulywog, have you tried to stop network-manager ?
<paulywog> ioria: Would I then have no network management at all? (DHCP, etc?)
<lotuspsychje> Verilium: could you pastebin whats hapening please, show us wich package its about etc?
<ioria> paulywog, you said 'I know my network connection ISN'T going to be working'
<ioria> paulywog, you need connection or not ?
<ioria> paulywog,  on 18.04 ,notifications can be disabled also from SystemSettings -> Notifications
<paulywog> ioria: I'd prefer that my normal internet connection just work like a normal internet connection
<paulywog> Let me try that
<ioria> paulywog, another alternative might be disable nm-applet  from /etc/xdg/autostart
<paulywog> Alright I turned them off in Notifications, let's see how that does
<paulywog> Bet that'll fix it honestly
<Verilium> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RmVqCWswgw/
<Verilium> lotuspsychje: It seems pretty weird to me, as if something in that first 'aptitude update' clears the hold.  Subsequent runs of update don't clear the hold anymore...
<Verilium> lotuspsychje: It doesn't seem to be package-specific neither, as I was trying to debug why my docker-ce was updated, so I just tried a test run on some other package that needed an update (openssh-server).
<OerHeks> Verilium, so that apt-mark action makes that you are not on 18.04.2 ...
<OerHeks> why do you keep an old version static?
<paulywog> Looks like that fixed it, thanks a bunch ioria
<ioria> paulywog, ok
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Verilium
<ubottu> Verilium: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Dice> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gPS7t4GNrb/ Why does this command not work?
<amcsi> hi
<Verilium> OerHeks:  Yes, there is that.  I'll update in a bit and test it out on 18.04.2 too.  Still seems like weird behaviour to me though.  The hold on openssh-server was just a quick test on "something" that needed updating.  The actual trigger of me looking into this was why an aptitude update updated my docker-ce even though I had put a hold on it.
<ioria> Dice, -x
<amcsi> my ethernet connection is set as the default network connection, and my VPN connection is secondary. This is good. But how do I specify certain IPs visible from both to be ignored by my ethernet so that it would fall back to using the VPN for it?
<Verilium> ...and no, updating docker, is not an option in our environment, at least not in this uncontrolled manner.  That's actually the only package I bothed to put a hold on.
<Dice> ioria: thanks :)
<ioria> Dice,  ok
<marc__> when i use another mirror i got the same error
<iron_houzi> If I apt installed docker.io, what's the correct way to get docker-compose??
<tgm4883> iron_houzi: 'apt install docker-compose'
<iron_houzi> ty!
<tgm4883> iron_houzi: it's worth noting you can search the repo with 'apt search docker-compose'
<iron_houzi> tgm4883: I did
<tomreyn> marc__: libc6-udeb is most likely not from a mirror but is contained on the installer. so you'd have a broken image on the nfs / deployment server or a bad network connection between deployment server and deployed system (but i would think that checksumming takes place there).
<marc__> tomreyn: i use http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to install
<marc__> tomreyn: i try to install it on xenserver
<tomreyn> marc__: you misunderstood what i wrote
<tomreyn> (r i failed to express myself)
<tomreyn> does re-reading it help?
<marc__> tomreyn: not really
<tomreyn> you said you do a netinstall. but before the network is up and installation form an archive mirror server takes places, something needs to be booted, right?
<tomreyn> this something is probably the issue.
<tomreyn> now how do you boot and run the installer?
<marc__> tomreyn: i use xenserver with xencenter
<tomreyn> okay, and some iso image then?
<marc__> tomreyn: there is a template and i put the url into
<marc__> tomreyn: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> is this a citrix template then?
<marc__> tomreyn: yes is a citrix template
<marc__> tomreyn: on wednesday evening it worked
<tomreyn> i forgot the details about how xenserver templates work, but surely they are downloaded. make sure it downloaded properly, is not corrupt, checksums match.
<marc__> tomreyn: how i could check the checksum in installer ??
<tomreyn> marc__: how to check xenserver templates is out of scope for this channel. but you you can ran a less complete test from the installer: bring up the grub menu, choose to "test cd-rom for defects" (or similar, i forgot the exact wording)
<marc__> tomreyn: there is no iso
<marc__> tomreyn: yenserver load complete installer and all it need form url
<marc__> tomreyn: so i think there change somthin on ubuntu server not on my site
<marc__> tomreyn: i test it on 3 xenserver pools in 3 datacenters
<marc__> tomreyn: so i think it is not the internet connection
<tomreyn> ah right templates are really just disk images
<marc__> tomreyn: and i think it is not the template because i didn't update anythin on the pools
<tomreyn> so your template is maybe bad. or you have a bad disk.
<marc__> tomreyn: i don't think so
<tomreyn> bad disk seems unlikely if it's on three servers with different template storage. so i'd consider a bad template
<marc__> tomreyn: that are 14 servers in 3 datacenter where it not work
<deepend> anyone know how to get /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-activate installed? I don't seem to have it on 18.04
<tomreyn> marc__: and they didn't refresh the template recently?
<marc__> tomreyn: no they didn't refresh it
<marc__> tomreyn: there was no update or change on the server pools
<tomreyn> marc__: so try a different archive mirror, see if it changes anything.
<tomreyn> but udeb really points to debian installer
<tomreyn> so i don't think this are just readily installed system images you're using there.
<marc__> tomreyn: hm ok i test it on nex server with next mirror
<tomreyn> mirror states are discussed here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<marc__> tomreyn: no i setup from scratch
<Verilium> OerHeks:  FYI, this still happens and can be reproduced in 18.04.2 - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VF6kQRbSmf/
<tomreyn> your ISP also hosts one.
<marc__> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> marc__: "no" to what?
<marc__> tomreyn: no my isp didn't have a mirro
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.netcologne.de-archive
<marc__> tomreyn: this is my home isp
<marc__> tomreyn: not my datacenter isp
<tomreyn> yes, your home isp is the only one i could possibly know about
<marc__> tomreyn: but i can use this one
<UForgotten> Who can help with a virt-inst preseed of xenial that is segfaulting 18 error 4 on libc-2.23.so ?  Bionic install with identical preseed works fine. I built xenials earlier this week so something changed.
<marc__> tomreyn: didnot work
<marc__> tomreyn: same error
<tomreyn> marc__: so that suggests that the installer is the problem. you previously wrote "xenserver loads the complete installer and all it needs from a URL" (typos fixed, i make a lot, too). find out which URL it is, how it verifies the download.
<marc__> tomreyn: i agree that the installer is the problem but i think it changed in the last tow days
<tomreyn> marc__: we will be able to verify this once you'll know how (where from) it's downloaded and verified.
<marc__> tomreyn: in xenial folder the netboot changed 2019-02-21 13:49
<tomreyn> deepend: this doesn't seem to exist in any supported ubuntu version
<marc__> tomreyn: so i think this is the problem
<Verilium> Running 'aptitude update' seems to create this /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates file, but also resets/removes all holds that were in /var/lib/dpkg/status.  Seems to only happen on the first run of an 'aptitude update' though, when /var/lib/aptitude/ gets populated.
<marc__> tomreyn: i try to download an iso and try to install it
<tomreyn> marc__: none of this appears to be an ubuntu issue so far.
<deepend> hmm I am confused, I have definitely used it in the past for testing. I just don't remember how
<UForgotten> marc__ maybe you are havingt the same problem I am
<UForgotten> sounds like someone broke something in xenial
<marc__> UForgotten: yes its broken
<marc__> tomreyn: i'm no the only one
<UForgotten> did anyone open a ticket, or how do we get it fixed?
<marc__> tomreyn: i think it is an ubuntu error
<marc__> UForgotten: i try to download the old mini iso
<tomreyn> i'm sure an agreement can be reached on "someone broke something in xenial". there are pen bug reports against every release.
<UForgotten> bionic install is working fine.
<tomreyn> what we lack here to confirm anything are hard facts.
<UForgotten> the fact I wa able to determien is that the install seg faults at libc-2.23.so
<marc__> UForgotten: that i not checked but i give it a chance
<tomreyn> install of which point release, downloladed form where, verified to be correct how?
<UForgotten> xenial, via a preseed install, which is net-installing, so whatever is on the mirror
<rootbash> hi gys
<rootbash> what wrong
<tomreyn> UForgotten: which mirror, which url?
<UForgotten> I'm building VM's in kvm, using virt-install to install xenial with a preseed file, and it gets halfway through then seg faults.  I built VMs earlier this week with an identical setup on the same machine so something is broken on the mirror.  archive.ubuntu.org
<marc__> tomreyn: the template use http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<UForgotten> running the sam process pointed to bionic works.
<marc__> tomreyn: there is the mini.iso the template download
<marc__> tomreyn: and it changed on 2019-02-21 14:49
<marc__> tomreyn: my last working install was on 2019-02-20 18:04
<marc__> tomreyn: this used http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu451.27/images/netboot/
<marc__> tomreyn: i think
<tomreyn> so http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ has files with modification dates of yesterday. whereas http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu451.27/images/netboot/ has changes from january
<UForgotten> yeah whatever was in that release on the 21st broke something in the install process presumably.
<UForgotten> my installs were working before then as well.
<tomreyn> okay, i think this is enough to open a bug report then.
<deepend> ahh, I figured out my problem. systemd-activate appears to be called systemd-socket-activate now
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what it needs to filed against, you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> UForgotten, marc__ ^
<marc__> tomreyn: ok but i must register
<marc__> tomreyn: because +r
<tomreyn> |easy|: that's correct. UForgotten is already chekcing with folks there, though, maybe they will report back to you.
<tomreyn> !register | |easy|
<ubottu> |easy|: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<|easy|> tomreyn: i wait for mail
<qwebirc22446> Hey. I'm using Ubuntu 18.10. I want to bind alt+§ in a game, but it's already used by the system (the "window switcher" comes up, but it doesn't actually change the window, it only shows a preview of the current focused one). I couldn't find it in the keybinding section. Any idea on what it could be, and how to unbind it?
<tomreyn> |easy|: okay, ping me later to get the partial channel log.
<OerHeks> Verilium, i am not sure what your issue is; you use apt-mark and it respects that.
<OerHeks> don't update if you don't want to change your docker-ce instance?
<rootbash> salut
<rootbash> how knows who is online
<|easy|> tomreyn: ok past it on a query
<OerHeks> rootbash, look at the users list?
<|easy|> tomreyn: thx
<|easy|> tomreyn: i try now to install it with http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/xenial/ubuntu-16.04.5-server-amd64.iso
<|easy|> tomreyn: as work around
<tomreyn> |easy|: you could also use the older mini.iso
<tomreyn> which is still on the servers
<qwebirc22446> Is § called something special? Because I can't for the life of me find Alt+§ in the list of keybinds
<|easy|> tomreyn: yes of course but the template mak all thing automatic and it is to hard to change it to use the old version
<|easy|> tomreyn: simpler is to download the server iso
<tomreyn> whatever works for you!
<tomreyn> i'm testing a manual install using ther current mini.iso
<|easy|> tomreyn: ok on real hardware or on a hypervisor
<tomreyn> |easy|: virtualbox
<|easy|> tomreyn: a ok
<OerHeks> qwerirc install dconf,  /org/gnome/desktop/wm/preferences/  ## but i do not see that shortkey either
<qwebirc22446> Apparently § is section, but I can't find alt + section in the list either...
<Verilium> OerHeks:  The problem is an initial 'aptitude update' removes/resets/clears up any hold flags that were in place on any package.  So yes, both apt/apt-get/aptitude does respect the hold flag.  The problem is that a first run of 'aptitude update' seems to clear up package flags.  I filled up a bug report here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1817350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817350 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "Running 'aptitude update' clears hold flags on packages" [Undecided,New]
<|easy|> tomreyn: i works with the server iso
<OerHeks> Verilium, now i get your point, it clears the mark, ugly
<|easy|> UForgotten: you should be able to use the server iso as work around
<Verilium> OerHeks:  I mean, I'm pretty sure if I have a hold flag in place, and then run 'aptitude update' (for the 1st time only), and then show hold flags and there aren't anymore in place, it's... not really expected behaviour, heh.
<|easy|> UForgotten: it should also work on kvm
<Verilium> Yeah, ugly indeed.  A surprise, to say the least.
<tomreyn> |easy| + UForgotten: what you're run into could be related to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004712.html
<UForgotten> that hasn't been released yet though?  sigh.
<|easy|> tomaw: ok that is an RC and not a Release
<|easy|> tomreyn: sorry for typo
<|easy|> tomreyn: but this post has the same time and date like the iso
<|easy|> tomreyn: they make an RC as Release without testing
<tomreyn> correct, it's about an RC. i'm just saying, apparently a xubuntu 16.04.6 release is in progress
<tomreyn> my
<tomreyn> my manual testing, using the de.archive.ubuntu.com archive mirror server, shows no errors so far
<tomreyn> the installation succeded without errors, installed system boots up fine.
<|easy|> tomreyn: i used it too but i get errors
<|easy|> tomreyn: maybe virtualbox make somthing not so like xenserver or kvm
<tomreyn> |easy|: can you test the latest mini.iso from http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso - MD5SUM is ed2bbe59e5dac40b92e0ddeb6b206ef8
<tomreyn> maybe what failed for you is not the one i tested, maybe current now points to a newer one?
<|easy|> tomreyn: this i tested
<|easy|> tomreyn: manaul download
<|easy|> tomreyn: manual upload
<tomreyn> same md5sum?
<|easy|> tomreyn: same result
<|easy|> tomreyn: how to create md5 checksum
<tomreyn> there's a command for this "md5sum"
<tomreyn> you point it against a file.
<tomreyn> i.e. the first argument you pass to it is the file path + name
<|easy|> tomreyn: ed2bbe59e5dac40b92e0ddeb6b206ef8  mini.iso
<tomreyn> matches
<tomreyn> so it's a matter of different use
<|easy|> tomreyn: i think they change something in iso whitch belongs to vm code shared between xen and kvm
<sine`> Need a server stack for a fibre connection I have access to. I have been using windows 2012r2 with debian VM and I want to get rid of it for obvious reason.
<|easy|> tomreyn: virtualbox make thinks a lite bit different
<|easy|> ups things
<sine`> I use python scripts with web dev and will want lamp and other services. I also want to have a remove GUI desktop to have access to
<sine`> is my best option to use Ubuntu Server LTD
<sine`> LTD*
<sine`> S
<tomreyn> |easy|: AFAIK virtualbox uses a kvm fork, so it should not really be very different.
<|easy|> tomreyn: not very but i some small things
<|easy|> tomreyn: and thins could make the difference
<tomreyn> theoretically, yes.
<Kilde> Can someone help me with a couple of errors I get when booting up 18.04?
<tomreyn> Kilde: not until you share those errors ;-)
<teward> Kilde: it helps to share the errors you're seeing and ask the channel in general for help :P
<teward> rather than asking if someone can help you with unspecified issues
<teward> :P
<Kilde> Yes. I am not sure how to copy the details of the error. It says that 18.04 has experienced an internal error.
<compdoc> write it down?
<tomreyn> Kilde: those details are stored in /var/crash/
<freakchick> what details? I know i sound like a moron, quite the opposite I assure you but this is my first venture from windows environment i am clueless😏
<freakchick> i got a message that popped  up with a link to learn some shit, but it disappeared before I got the command to type in
<Kilde> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sKxxSdJ3Vc/
<freakchick> thank you :) I am amy btw
<freakchick> LMAO and he bombards me with ???
<tomreyn> freakchick: hi amy, welcome to #ubuntu. this is really just for support. if you need support, please state thje problem. if you intend to chat, you can do so in#uibuntu-offtopic, but you will need to !register first
<tomreyn> !register | freakchick
<ubottu> freakchick: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ikanobori> freakchick: When you join an IRC channel you don't get to see backlog; that message was in regards to a question from before you joined the channel.
<freakchick> thanks for clarification, I have never chatted in IRC , like ever lol. im looking into registering though now thanks again
<compdoc> light-locker seems to cause others problems too
<KombuchaKip> I've disabled display compositing in the Window Manager Tweaks and even killed xfwm4, but I am still seeing partial transparency or artifacts on the top level window. Any ideas? I haven't changed my VGA driver or settings in ages.
<freakchick> ok , so here come my questions,  to register it tells me to type commands into my server tab, is this my server tab? where i am typing this question?
<tomreyn> Kilde: light-locker crashed there, that's the screen lock
<ikanobori> freakchick: Which IRC client are you using?
<lordcirth__> freakchick, this is the #ubuntu channel tab. You should see a tab called 'freenode'
<freakchick> i see it
<freakchick> it drops menu with options : reconnect  disconnect properties and  remove
<freakchick> polari is what i am using to chat
<freakchick> this is the first time ive  used an os other than windows, i partitioned my hard drive and installed ubuntu, so i am a baby
<freakchick> ok , polari doesnt support nickname registration automatically i need to check with irc network for registration of  my nickname command
<compdoc> welcome to IRC
<ikanobori> The reason it is telling you to use the 'server' window is to make sure if you mistype a command it doesn't end up in a chat channel with people.
<ikanobori> You can start with `/msg nickserv hello`, it should open a new tab for a private message with `nickserv`.
<freakchick> i guess my question then is where is the server window
<ikanobori> Afterwards you can use that tab to do the rest.
<freakchick> 0h lol ty
<ikanobori> You could also look into using a different IRC client which might make things easier or harder depending on where you're coming from.
<ZackTech> Hi does anyone have knowledge of how to create an admin user?
<ZackTech> on Mongo DB
<ZackTech> ooops
<tomreyn> Kilde: if you have "settings -> privacy -> problem reporting" enabled then those creash reports are automatically submitted (to errors.ubuntu.com). note that what you posted should not normally be posted online fully since it could (not that likely, but possible) contain sensitive information (such as passwords, or secret keys, or just URLs you visited, or the file name of your background image). this is also why access to the repository of
<tomreyn> these submitted error reports is access restricted.
<tomreyn> Kilde: if you have the setting set to 'manual' you'd choose whether or not to submit it every time something like this happens (but you can choose not to be notified about repeat crashes of the same type).
<tomreyn> ZackTech: i'm pretty sure this will be documented on their manual, have you had a look, yet?
<freakchick> dayummmm
<freakchick> my iq sank to that of a  damn rock ffs
<ZackTech> tomreyn, I am following https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-mongodb-on-ubuntu-16-04#part-three-configuring-remote-access-(optional)
<freakchick> thx for the help u guys
<ZackTech> tomreyn, Error: couldn't add user: not authorized on admin to execute command
<ZackTech> tomreyn, did not get all these problems when I installed mongo db on windows
<ZackTech> tomreyn, would you be able to help me out of "world of pain"
<ZackTech> ???
<tomreyn> ZackTech: sorry, been busy.
<tomvolek> HI:  I have  a dat amigration question not sure what room to ask it.  Need to find out whats best way to migrate 30 Peta byte of data from S3 back to inhouse storage ?  :)
<blackflow> tomvolek: lol
<tomvolek> blackflow:  :)  ya, after three years company has decided to leave AWS , it too expensive .. back to our own DC
<drboom> hi
<blackflow> tomvolek: for half a milion dollars a month, you don't ask on irc, you hire data storage professionals.
<tomvolek> or look for another job becasue the management doesnt listen ..
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm trying to tether through bluetooth and it's not working :|
<dunpeal> I'm on 18.04
<Nitsuga> dunpeal, does the journal say something interesting?
<Nitsuga> (journalctl -e)
<Nitsuga> (or `journalctl -f` for follow and try again)
<dunpeal> kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)
<Niebieski> Hello, I want to boot ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of an external hdd. I installed grub on a FAT32 partition and copied the iso to an ext4 partition.
<Niebieski> The boot process drops to initramfs with messages saying that the filesystem is corrupt and needs to be cleaned.
<Niebieski> I did fsck on both partitions but the problem still persists.
<leftyfb> Niebieski: why 14.04?
<leftyfb> Niebieski: also, do you mean installing ubuntu from the iso or booting the iso directly?
<Nitsuga> dunpeal, are you sure that your phone tethering works, and that your bluetooth (usually) works?
<Niebieski> leftyfb: It is the iso I have currently I can aquire a newer version. and I want to boot from the iso directly, I followed the grub2/isoboot guide.
<dunpeal> Nitsuga: yes, I can send files to the device.
<dunpeal> Connection Failed: Connection 'Network Access Point on Samsung Galaxy S7' is not available on the device <bluetooth address> at this time.
<dunpeal> Nitsuga: ^ what I get when I try to connect to Network Access Point on the same device.
<leftyfb> Niebieski: why do you need to boot the iso directly?
<Nitsuga> dunpeal, And you're sure the bluetooth tethering option in the phone is ticked? It tends to untick by itself on mine sometimes.
<Niebieski> leftyfb: Do you have a better option?
<dunpeal> Nitsuga: yes :|
<Nitsuga> dunpeal, anyway it wouldn't give that error if that was the problem.
<leftyfb> Niebieski: depends on the end goal. You haven't said why you need to boot the iso directly.
<Nitsuga> Maybe there's too much interference with the Wi-Fi. Try disconnecting or switching to a 5 GHz network.
<Nitsuga> dunpeal ^
<dunpeal> I've been trying for hours. This will never work.
<Niebieski> leftyfb: The end goal is to install Ubuntu on one partition of the external HDD. and have it bootable.
<leftyfb> Niebieski: so boot the iso via usb/cd and install it?
<Nitsuga> dunpeal, oh, ok. It's usually fiddly for me, but not hours fiddly.
<Niebieski> leftyfb: I can't boot the iso directly?
<ioria> Niebieski, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<ioria> Niebieski, but with the mini.iso the life is easier
<Niebieski> ioria: I wrote these commands on GRUB directly, I was prompt by the Ubuntu menu I selected Try without installing.
<Niebieski> The booting process was halted by 'unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem'
<Niebieski> I couldn't write the last line 'loopback --delete loop' because I was redirected to the menu.
<blackswan> hi. i have a ppa on launchpad.net, but the signing key seems to have disappeared from keyserver.ubuntu.com. can anybody point me in the direction of fixing this?
<ioria> Niebieski, sy, afk,  try oopback loop (hdx,x)$isofile
<ioria> *loopback loop (hd0,1)$isofile
<Niebieski> ioria: $isofile for me is (hd0,gpt2)
<Niebieski> (hd0,gp2)/filename.iso
<ioria> an external drive hd0 ?
<Niebieski> GRUB is on (hd0,gpt1)
<Niebieski> Yes.
<adsbatista> hi
<OerHeks> blackswan, what ppa exactly?
<blackswan> https://launchpad.net/~hermit
<blackswan> https://launchpad.net/~hermit/+archive/ubuntu/bionic-ppa
<ioria> Niebieski, usb3 ?
<Niebieski> ioria: Yes.
<OerHeks> 'Error reading https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0x166B6D7B59863696BB483868EADD5972943FF4C4: Not Found'
<OerHeks> blackswan, confirmed
<ioria> Niebieski, change to usb2 ?
<Niebieski> ioria: I've tried but will do again.
<blackswan> it did work at one time, because it appears in the 'apt-key list' output on my laptop
<OerHeks> blackswan, this might belong to #ubuntu-packaging, not sure
<EriC^^> Niebieski: did you follow the instructions for the 64bit one?
<EriC^^> Niebieski: you followed the example menu entries in the grub/isoboot page?
<Niebieski> ioria: Same error.
<Niebieski> EriC^^: Yes.
<ioria> Niebieski, this one ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> Niebieski: what exactly are you typing?
<EriC^^> Niebieski: i think the $isofile is wrong or something in there if it can't find the live system, please share in a pastebin the exact lines you're typing
<EriC^^> that or the iso is corrupted is likely too
<ioria> Niebieski, and i  think you don't have a grub installed on your main drive, right ?
<Niebieski> ioria: EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/GQVFVTZJ
<Niebieski> md5sum of the ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae
<ceibal> ubuntu
<EriC^^> Niebieski: $isofile should be "set isofile=/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso"
<ceibal> ceiba
<ceibal> ceibal
<ioria> Niebieski, some errors ....
<ceibal> +
<EriC^^> Niebieski: then loopback loop (hd0,gpt2)/$isofile
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> comoestas
<Niebieski> EriC^^: the isofile is on an other partition.
<ceibal> virgin
<Niebieski> GRUB is on a fat32 partition (hd0,gpt1) and the iso on (hd0,gpt2)
<pi0> were are the error logs located? when the system booted up, a dialog box with the msg "System program problem detected" do you want to report the problem now?
<EriC^^> Niebieski: i know but that doesn't matter
<pi0> but it does not list the problem
<EriC^^> Niebieski: trust me on this one ;)
<EriC^^> Niebieski: the reason it's failing is cause it's passing iso-scan/filename=$isofile which it wants a filename only, but it's getting (hd0,gpt2)/filename
<EriC^^> Niebieski: just put the (hd0,gpt2) in the loopback line so it knows where the iso is to mount it
<pi0> what is information is provided when i "report problem"
<pi0> does anyone now were the error logs are located?
<ioria> Niebieski, told you to set the drive in the loopback
<OerHeks> pi0, you can find them in cat /var/crash/*
<pi0> nice! thank you
<EriC^^> Niebieski: also, if that's verbatim, you're missing the "." in initrd.lz
<Niebieski> EriC^^: ioria: drops to initramfs with 'unable to find a media containing a live filesystem'.
<EriC^^> Niebieski: did you remove the (hd0,gpt2) from the set isofile line?
<Niebieski> Yes.
<ioria> Niebieski, do you have grub (i mean a linux install) on the internal drive ?
<Niebieski> No, I have Windows installed on the internal hdd.
<EriC^^> Niebieski: ah the problem is also in the linux line
<EriC^^> make it linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz.efi
<Niebieski> Yes that was an error when writing the bin.
<EriC^^> goodluck, i've had some bugs booting grub iso's 14.04 has worked for me but i think 16.04 kept bugging out, i think you'll be good
<EriC^^> Niebieski: hmm, there's a typo in there somewhere, or the iso actually is missing the live system, lets check the hash real quick
<EriC^^> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<ioria> Niebieski,  or go with the 14.04 mini.iso  (35mb)
<ioria> Niebieski, just change with  vmlinuz  'linux' and   initrd.lz  with 'initrd.gz'
<EriC^^> Niebieski: are you able to list the files?
<EriC^^> Niebieski: get into grub> from a fresh start and type "ls (hd0,gpt2)/"
<EriC^^> tell me what you see
<Niebieski> ioria: EriC^^: it worked!
<ioria> Niebieski, oh joy !
<Niebieski> Can't thank you enough guys. :D
<Niebieski> Thanks.
<ioria> ok
<pi0> is there a recommended log viewer for faster troubleshooting
<OerHeks> type 'logs' in search and the tool pops up
<pi0> i was referring to syntax highlighting
<pi0> or only view the actual important parts
<kriebz> lots of grep
<asciiwarrior7> hey guys, could I post a link? It reflects a bunch of peoples opinion regarding ubuntu?
<pi0> ah i see
<OerHeks> asciiwarrior7, no, take that to #ubuntu-discuss please
<tomreyn> blackswan: did oyu get this fixed, yet? your packages seem to be signed by a different key now?
<asciiwarrior7> okay
<OerHeks> this is technical support
<asciiwarrior7> kk
<blackswan> it has not been fixed yet to my knowledge.
<tomreyn> pi0: journalctl -b -p4
<tomreyn> p as in priority, 4 as in warning
<pi0> let me try that
<blackswan> tomreyn: it is still broken. i don't know if anybody did anything.
<star342> hi to all
<tomreyn> blackswan: i looked at https://launchpad.net/~hermit/+archive/ubuntu/bionic-ppa/+sourcefiles/asynk/2.3.1-3/asynk_2.3.1-3.dsc - which is signed by RSA key 0x8D691F4BBE48F00B9D92132CD719A7DF587E3011
<tomreyn> blackswan: ...which is also the key listed at https://launchpad.net/~hermit
<blackswan> i'm talking about the repository key, not the package-signing key
<tomreyn> blackswan: ...which, if i follow the links, brings me to https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xD719A7DF587E3011
<tomreyn> oh
<blackswan> the one that's automatically generated that i do not have
<tomreyn> blackswan: i'd say ask in #launchpad then
<star342> why there is no task manager in mate?and if there is how can i get it .thanks?
<blackswan> off i go
<tomreyn> star342: sudo apt update && sudo apt install gnome-system-monitor
<star342> im sing live cd op
<star342> using
<star342> dies it work
<tomreyn> star342: so?
<tomreyn> try it?
<star342> ah.ok.thanks very much bro
<tomreyn> yw
<korzqz> hello quick question, for a live usb created by dd, does it have to stay plugged for the live system to work?
<pi0> openjdk-7-jdk i need to install this version of java
<pi0> how do i enable older version of ubuntu
<pi0> repo's
<EriC^^> korzqz: yeah
<korzqz> ok, ty
<blaster> Hi I'm using disk usage analyzer to try and find out why my HDD is used up, and it shows that there's 134 GB in /var/log but in the dropdown none of the folders are takign up that much space.
<blaster> How do I find out where that space is used?
<blaster> Can I just wipe the log folder out?
<kriebz> ...no
<asciiwarrior7> blaster: I use ncdu for this, like this tool a lot
<EriC^^> blaster: no, type "du -sh /var/log/* | sort -h"
<blaster> I found a way through nautilus, it shows that kern.log.1 is 81.6 gb? That's a bit excessive for a log file no?
<EriC^^> blaster: or use ncdu as suggested, it's a very nice cli usage tool
<asciiwarrior7> blaster: apt get install ncdu and the command is: "ncdu -x" from root if possible
<EriC^^> blaster: there's likely some error message that's being repeated over and over making it large
<asciiwarrior7> thats a tool for dummies like me
<EriC^^> blaster: try to see what the error is
<blaster> The system is pretty new. I'll try tailing it.
<EriC^^> blaster: maybe try "less /var/log/kern.log" it's likely there too
<EriC^^> tailing it i think will take a lot of time, not sure
<blaster> No it was quick, but it looks like 90% of the last 5000 lines are blank.
<kriebz> well, it's not 80GB of linefeeds
<kriebz> grep -v ^$  /var/log/kern.log | tail
<kriebz> whatever the actual file name is
<blaster> That one is 80 gb too.
<blaster> But the command just hangs.
<kriebz> oh crap, yeah, 80GB
<kriebz> tail -n 10000 /var/log/kern.log | grep -v ^$  | tail
<kriebz> but really, you have a huge problem with either your current kernel, or your hardware
<Iarla> I've just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. Now when I boot I get a kernel panic (4.4.0-142). If I use an older kernel I can get to the login screen but logging in takes me back to the greeter. Any ideas on how to manage this?
<blaster> kriebz, it only returned about 5 lines from today, even when I tried with 50000.
<blaster> Seems like the last 49995 lines are blank.
<kriebz> Iarla: log in on a text mode virtual terminal, create a new user with an empty/default profile, and try logging in at the greeter as that user
<Iarla> kriebz: good suggestion, thank you. I'll try.
<kriebz> blaster: if / is full, all kinds of stuff could be angry.  free up some space, reboot, possibly into single user mode, and see if you still have this weirdness
<blaster> I just wiped those logs. I don't doubt that old laptop has a hardware issue.
<star342> it works well tomreyn.great.thanks again
<kriebz> blaster: you can shrink or zero a file with `truncate` so you don't accidentally change ownership or something
<blaster> Cool, thanks.
<blaster> I ran > /var/log/kern.log as root.
<ef6d3m85s3> q
<tomreyn> star342: would you like to discuss alternatives to running off a live cd?
<tomreyn> (what you said sounded like you're doing this regularly.)
<star342> yes .what do you mean?
<tomreyn> star342: what's your use case, wouldn't be better to run a full install?
<star342> buut i like the live dvd
<star342> its easy and practical
<tomreyn> star342: does it not feel slow then?
<star342> bcz im abiginer
<star342> no no at all
<star342> its very q
<tomreyn> okay, cool, use what you're happy with. just be aware that this means you can't have all the latest security patches applied
<star342> and i only use the memory
<star342> i mean no hard disk
<star342> even i dont have it
<tomreyn> whatever works for you ;-)
<star342> i mean its very hard to hack me
<star342> like windows
<nshire> somehow my charge time is going up on my laptop
<ikanobori> Free energy!
<nshire> (time until full)
<ikanobori> Quick sell it
<ikanobori> Oh :(
<nshire> https://i.imgur.com/wlrmrDH.png
<nshire> battery is at 79%
<rebab> I'm having problem to install NPM packages. It doesn't add to the path. How can I fix it?
<tomreyn> nshire: what this graph seems to be showing is an uncharging battery
<nshire> negative
<ikanobori> rebab: If you don't install with -g then they'll end up in ./node_modules/.bin/
<nshire> that graph is showing a decreasing charge rate
<ikanobori> You could add that to your path.
<ikanobori> nshire: Seems to me like it's showing a decreasing battery voltage which usually means a battery depleting.
<ikanobori> Unless your batteries provide less W when charged?
<ikanobori> * power
<nshire> the graph is showing a decreasing charge rate... look at at the units and graph type
<tomreyn> nshire: hmm right this makes more sense, i guess. charging is really controlled by your firmware, though.
 * nshire doesn't experience this on windows
<nshire> im rebooting
<DaveWho> Question: I have installed the latest Ubuntu Studio on an Asus ROG G750JM and the webcam and bluetooth are not working. I guess I'm going to need to find kernel modules for those particular devices and then.... recompile the kernel? Of course, the most-detailed Asus spec I can find for this laptop don't actually say what the model of webcam is or any specific info about the bluetooth.... Does anyone have any previous experience or ideas
<DaveWho> about this model, or the subject of kernel hardware modules in general?
<jeremy31> DaveWho: Post URL from terminal for> (lsusb && dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaveWho> for> (lsusb && dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<rebab> ikanobori: I've tried with -g still the same
<DaveWho> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'
<DaveWho> @jeremy31 I just get a syntax error... please could you re-post the command to execute?
<tomreyn> DaveWho: scratch 'for>'
<DaveWho> https://termbin.com/pp11
<DaveWho> @jeremy31 it's above (and thank you to yourself and @tomreyn)
<jeremy31> DaveWho: > cd /lib/firmware/brcm && sudo wget https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/raw/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-13d3-3404.hcd
<jeremy31> DaveWho: then shutdown and boot, see if the bluetooth works then
<DaveWho> Resolving github.com (github.com)... 192.30.253.112, 192.30.253.113
<DaveWho> Connecting to github.com (github.com)|192.30.253.112|:443... connected.
<DaveWho> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<DaveWho> Location: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-13d3-3404.hcd [following]
<DaveWho> --2019-02-23 02:05:25--  https://raw.githubusercontent.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-13d3-3404.hcd
<DaveWho> Resolving raw.githubusercontent.com (raw.githubusercontent.com)... 151.101.16.133
<DaveWho> Connecting to raw.githubusercontent.com (raw.githubusercontent.com)|151.101.16.133|:443... connected.
<tomreyn> !paste | DaveWho - you got muted for now, due to posting too much text here
<ubottu> DaveWho - you got muted for now, due to posting too much text here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> DaveWho: and you're back
<DaveWho> Sorry about the paste above... anyway, that's te result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2G6wWgspBJ/
<jeremy31> DaveWho: shutdown and see if it works
<DaveWho> ok, brb (and thank you again for the help)
<vimar> hi
<DaveWho> sadly, still no webcam... I'm just testing the bluetooth now
<DaveWho> ah.... the bluetooth is feeling better though :-)
<SimonNL> BT was the only thing that was worked on
<SimonNL> DaveWho  ^
<DaveWho> ah ok
<jeremy31> DaveWho: I don't know anything about webcams
<DaveWho> well that's really cool for the bluetooth.... @jeremy31 thank you for that :-)
<SimonNL> DaveWho: sudo update-usbids          then past the output of  lsusb   to dpaste.com
<DaveWho> @SimonNL:     https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VBkHFrXVq/
<SimonNL> DaveWho: not what I expected.    lsusb|nc termbin.com 9999
<DaveWho> https://termbin.com/qi1k
<SimonNL> DaveWho: nothing has changed
<DaveWho> @SimonNL... ah.... erm.... :-)
<DaveWho> "Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose" ... ;-)
<SimonNL> DaveWho: have a look in your applications and see if cheese is installed if it's not install it from software manager
<SimonNL> pardon e moi
<DaveWho> Cheese is installed.... No device found
<DaveWho> Translation "The more things change, the more they stay the same way" ;-)
<jeremy31> DaveWho: Check BIOS to see if the webcam is disabled in there
<DaveWho> No, it's enabled
<DaveWho> (I checked that today)
<SimonNL> DaveWho: was hoping the usb id upgrade would reveal more in lsusb output
<DaveWho> Strangely, it used to work with...... 16.04 I think? or a previous version of Ubuntu, anyway.... and then it stopped.... (I didn't care at that time.... one less thing to spy on me)
<DaveWho> did you see any webcam module at all in there? I don't seem to recognize one @SimunNL
<DaveWho> The most-detailed spec I found for this laptom was at https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-G750JM/specifications/
<SimonNL> no didn't
<shibboleth> don't buy a ROG laptop
<DaveWho> And it just says "HD Web Camera"......... maybe it's not loading any webcam module at all? Maybe if I could just specify a generic one? I suspect it's probably a Logitech model? (because the Bluetooth was, right? And they probably sourced the webcam from the same supplier) What do you think?
<shibboleth> if you *need* a lot of power on-the-go they're not specifically worse than other room heaters
<shibboleth> otherwise, get a portable and a stationary for gaming
<DaveWho> After that, my next laptop was a Dell @shibboleth, and all my future ones will be, too....... Dell supports Linux
<shibboleth> xps 13 dev
<shibboleth> or a thinkpad, perhaps
<DaveWho> Thinkpad provides Linux support? I loved so much that my Dell i3567 let me choose Ubuntu right out of the box.... I'll stay loyal to any company that supports Linux
<shibboleth> afaik you can't go wrong with their t-series thinkpads
<shibboleth> their trackpad coating isn't all that
<DaveWho> @SimonNL would you be able to talk me through installing a "default" or commonplace Logitech webcam module by any chance? Maybe that would work?
<shibboleth> two months and it'll be well polished
<DaveWho> @shiboleth I'll love Dell forever for providing Ubuntu as an inital OS choice
<SimonNL> DaveWho: should be in kernel DaveWho afaik
<SimonNL> DaveWho: whats the brand/type of your machine
<SimonNL> Asus ROG G750JM  sorry got it
<DaveWho> @SimonNL... ah ok.... WTF.... anyway the bluetooth was a great step forward..... I can always buy an external webcam, but having no bluetooth was a pain...........
<DaveWho> @SimonNL oh yeah?????
<vojin-milosevic> hello?
<SimonNL> DaveWho: please type     mokutil --sb-state      and post that one line output in here
<DaveWho> @vokin-milosevic just ask your question..... people don't say hello much in IRC rooms ;-)
<DaveWho> @SimonNL OK, brb
<DaveWho> SecureBoot disabled
<DaveWho> Platform is in Setup Mode
<DaveWho> (I have changed the SecureBoot option to enabled in the BIOS, but it doesn't seem to change anything.... )
<SimonNL> disabled is fine DaveWho
<DaveWho> Again, on my Dell, the setup and BIOS seems much more feature-rich than this Asus (which was supposed to be an upmarket gaming machine..... so what did I pay the money for?)
<DaveWho> @SimonNL OK
<SimonNL> DaveWho: lsusb -t|nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> DaveWho: You deleted the Secure Boot keys?
<DaveWho> https://termbin.com/q6l7
<DaveWho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HcnyyZX3WT/
<DaveWho> @Jeremy31.... er yes............... that was a boo boo?
<jeremy31> DaveWho: It may prevent being able to use dkms modules
<vojin-milosevic> anyone here using lutris and league?
<DaveWho> @jeremy31 so can I just regenerate new ones in the BIOS.....?
<jeremy31> DaveWho: you may have an option to load default keys or factory keys in BIOS, hopefully that will get rid of the Platform in Setup Mode from mokutil --sb-state
<DaveWho> @vojin-milosevic the best practice in an IRC room is to post your full question.... say what exactly is your problem? That is more likely to get you an answer mote ;-)
<DaveWho> @jeremy31 thanks for the tip, I will try that.... I do believe there is an option for that in my BIOS
<vojin-milosevic> lutris, game-porting app, updated today. cant login in league of legends.
<vojin-milosevic> asking for help
<boo> what
<boo> Hello1!
<OerHeks> vojin-milosevic, those games are already in softwarecenter / snap store and steam
<vojin-milosevic> they arent
<vojin-milosevic> im using league of legends via lutris
<vojin-milosevic> but
<OerHeks> you need to seek support with the developer/maintainer https://snapcraft.io/leagueoflegends
<vojin-milosevic> lutris got a new version today
<OerHeks> prop stuff
<vojin-milosevic> no no no
<DaveWho> @jeremy31 so if I regenerate keys in the BIOS, then Linux might be able to "find" my webcam?
<OerHeks> with snap you could roll back :-P
<vojin-milosevic> im not using it via snapcraft
<vojin-milosevic> i dont use snapcraft at all
<vojin-milosevic> i use lutris
<OerHeks> vojin-milosevic, i know, just we have no support for lutris, nor prop games
<jeremy31> DaveWho: It might not help the webcam but if you need out of tree modules for wifi or video, it will allow dkms to work
<OerHeks> we support our repos
<DaveWho> @jeremy31 OK, thanks for that advice
<DaveWho> @SimonNL, did that pastebin provide any enlightenment, by any chance? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HcnyyZX3WT/
<OerHeks> vojin-milosevic, did you ask in #lutris ? here on #freenode
<OerHeks> i think they send you to the developer too
<SimonNL> DaveWho: no sorry doesn't show anything related to the webcam
<DaveWho> @SimonNL OK, thank you very much for the help :-)
<vojin-milosevic> OerHeks, I did
<SimonNL> DaveWho: it's midnight here I going to bed
<jeremy31> DaveWho: I would try rebooting without the logitech or Western digital devices connected, you might be using too much power on USB bus
<SimonNL> goodluck DaveWho
<DaveWho> @SimonNL sleep well, mate ;-)
<DaveWho> @jeremy31, OK I am going to try that now.....brb
<SimonNL> hi me it's you
<DaveWho> @eremy31 and thank you for all the advice...... brb
<some_> I have a process that is running when computer boots up that I want info about...in top window it is labled pid #760 the user is Debian-+ and the command is: tor...my guess is that this is a result of installing and setting up apt-transport-tor by moding sources.list file. Is this a known bug or issue? I am currently having to kill process in order to start tor in terminal
<leftyfb> some_: please pastebin the output of lsb_release -sa
<OerHeks> i think your tor apt is busy checking updates
<some_> would using something besides the default socket work?
<leftyfb> some_: please pastebin the output of lsb_release -sa
<leftyfb> some_: please do not pm
<tomreyn> some_: the process you're looking at is the tor daemon. apt-transport-https does not depends on it as a package, but does need a tor client to use the tor network.
<some> ok
<some>  i have killed process already. Does this matter?
<tomreyn> when you (successfully) kill a process, it no longer runs, and can no longe rprovide functionality it provides while it runs.
<tomreyn> does this answer your question?
<some> no...I understand this.
<some> does the command i was asked to run require me to reboot?
<some> cmd was:lsb_release -sa
<tomreyn> surely not.
<some> I was asked by leftyfb to run this
<some> and paste output
<velix> I want to run libfuse3 on current LTS. Since i'm coming from Debian, sorry for this question: How can I figure out, if there's a PPA, which already provides libfuse3 for LTS?
<some> what i am saying is that the process in question is not currently running. Will the output of the given cmd still be helpful?
<tomreyn> some: you can also copy the contents of /etc/os-release and paste it to https://paste.ubuntu,com - this effectivelxy achieves (almost) the same.
<qwebirc62363> Hey, All
<some> ok
<tomreyn> some: this command is just to get some context on your question, really.
<some> here goes then...
<tomreyn> velix, i'm not aware of a way to search PPAs for certain releases (codenames) only. maybe if you make use of the launchpad CLI this will be achievable. actually an interesting project. but then we don'T wupport and don't generally recommend PPAs here.
<some> No LSB modules are available.
<some> Ubuntu
<some> Ubuntu 18.10
<some> 18.10
<some> cosmic
<some> sorry
<qwebirc62363> My question to the community; I have stumbled on the NetData software which seem great. It there a similar software that helps to monitor network traffic; i.e.: list of processes using network, list of open sockets open closed by processes or softwares, etc., beside using netstat and commands alike
<tomreyn> some: now notify those who asked you for it by typing there nicknames here.
<velix> tomreyn: hmm okay. So backporting it for myself would be better?
<tomreyn> !ppa | velix, see the url at the end of this hint for the generic PPA search
<ubottu> velix, see the url at the end of this hint for the generic PPA search: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> s/end/middle/ ;-)
<some> leftyfb
<kristhian> hi cant seem to ssh after installing nginx - i think its because of ufw
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse3/3.4.1-1 it will be next ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> velix: well if you find a PPA you trust, it's probably fine.
<kristhian> is there anyway to access my ssh?
<kristhian> using ubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> velix: backporting yourself is surely another option.
<some> s/end/middle/leftyfb
<some> ?
<velix> tomreyn & OerHeks thx
<enyc> kristhian: you could test turning off uwf...
<kristhian> anyway how can i access to it?
<kristhian> to turn off ufw?
<enyc> kristhian: i think you may then need ot   do some kind of "sudo ufw allow 22" or whatever to then allow all ssh, if thats what you want.
<enyc> kristhian: you may not be able to access it remotely, ?
<qwebirc27598> join
<OerHeks> kristhian, walk to the server, or when it is a rental, use the admin mode
<velix> tomreyn & OerHeks: Ah... backporting the good old debian style seems to work: dget -x on the dsc, mk-build-deps, dpkg-buildpackage :-)
<some> leftyfb_:No LSB modules are available.
<some> Ubuntu
<some> Ubuntu 18.10
<some> 18.10
<some> cosmic
<tomreyn> !paste | some
<ubottu> some: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<some> okay
<some> mistake
<tomreyn> velix: looks like you just became a maintainer (of your own backports)
<velix> d'oh
<enyc> velix: hrrm i never tried mk-build-deps
<enyc> velix: i always "apt-get build-dep <sourcepackage>"  and if that idn't work, sort out the missing evpendency manually first
<velix> enyc: It grabs too much often... but it works: mk-build-deps --install --remove
<velix> enyc: I hate adding things to my source.list ;)
<OerHeks> you will need to remove current fuse2 stuff
<velix> OerHeks: I hope, the DEB will take care of this.
<qwebirc62363> My question to the community; I have stumbled on the NetData software which seem great. It there a similar software that helps to monitor network traffic; i.e.: list of processes using network, list of open sockets open closed by processes or softwares, etc., beside using netstat and commands alike
<velix> Oh great: it failed. dh_install: libfuse3-dev missing files: usr/lib/*/*.a
<OerHeks> start with build essentials
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<velix> OerHeks: installed of course, autotools etc. all in there.
<velix> OerHeks: I've been using Debian for more than 11 years now... You can't live without backports in Debian
<kristhian> ok got it, thanks OerHeks and enyc
<velix> The buildings process works, seems like the final packacking failed.
<tomreyn> qwebirc62363: network connections are usually logged on a firewall or (transparent?) proxy, traffic statistics are usually gathered on switches (mrtg is a classic for graphing those).
<velix> Lol! apt remove libfuse2 removed grub :D
<velix> <3 packages <3
<velix> Yep, grub2 pulls fuse2
#ubuntu 2019-02-23
<some> leftyfb https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5v9GjY7wy8/
<some> leftyfb_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5v9GjY7wy8/
<some> the tor client is running an error msg when i run it after boot. only runs after i kill the tor process
<tomreyn> !details | some
<ubottu> some: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<some> in top window it is labled pid #760 the
<some>                user is Debian-+ and the command is: tor
<alienx> Hola
<alienx> Hello
<some> again...why can i not start the tor cli while this process is running?
<tomreyn> some: what is the command you are trying to run, how was it installed, what is it supposed to do?
<tomreyn> and which error (quote exact messages) does it run into?
<some> tor client
<tomreyn> which of my questions is this the answer to?
<velix> Can anyone please try to build fuse3-3.4.1 in Disco? I'm getting unexpected errors from the scripts.
<some> and if what you said is true then why would the user be debian-+
<some> tor client is started by the user
<some> in my case
<tomreyn> some: then you're doing it differently than pretty much anyone else.
<alienx> mmm
<some> so i am using my tor client in a wierd way
<tomreyn> some: yes. the 'tor client' is really a daemon which sets up and keeps open network connections. there is no "tor client" command. if there was, then "client" would be an argument passed to the "tor" command. which exists, but does not know such an argument.
<tomreyn> some: maybe what you are trying to do is to make some command run through tor. to do so, you keep the tor daemon running, and use torsocks (or another socks 4a/5h proxy client) to redirect a command's traffic through the socks service provided by the tor daemon.
<tomreyn> some: but you're not really telling us what you are trying to do, so i can only guess there.
<some> i want to connect through tor to irc and not have to kill the debian process to do it.
<texla> Dell xps desktop w/ubuntu 18.04 boots to desktop I am able to right click update it goes blank then all systems are frozen mouse can scroll the whole desktop
<OerHeks> the tor site does not mention tor-client https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<some> or "torify" whatever needs a tor client running
<tomreyn> some: which is your preferred irc client, which irc network are you trying to connect to?
<some> lets say its freenode
<some> is this a default socket issue? is that process i am killing normal? from what you have said it is.
<OerHeks> some,  what guide did you follow and what ubuntu version?
<velix> YES! It's a bug in the installer...
<velix> I mean, debian rules
<velix> Seems like the real package builders can jump over errors somehow?
<tomreyn> !who | velix
<ubottu> velix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<velix> tomreyn: anyone ;)
<tomreyn> velix: what's your support question?
<velix> tomreyn: buildings fuse3-3.4.1 creates several errors, which seem to be problems in the debian rules (debian fuse3.install f.e.). After fixing this problems, the package can be built.
<tomreyn> velix: software packaging isn't suually considered support around here. you can ask / discuss in #ubuntu-app-devel
<boo> EYY
<velix> 16 users in there, while 1451 are in here ;)
<velix> But okay, thanks for help.
<boo> hello people
<tomreyn> hello Guest85224
<Guest85224> wow
<some> i followed instruction at this link https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/apt
<texla> Dell xps desktop w/ubuntu 18.04 boots to desktop I am able to right click update it goes blank then all systems are frozen mouse can scroll the whole desktop
<texla> Last operation was a update about a week ago not used since..
<fling> How to get dark theme in qt apps?
<OerHeks> right click .. standard would be left click ?
<OerHeks> fling,  install some qt5 plugin, like https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/get-qt5-apps-to-use-native-gtk-style-in.html
<|easy|> thx for i quit maybe cya later
<fling> OerHeks: I have qt5-style-plugins installed
<fling> I have GTK_THEME=Adwaita:dark and QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2 env variables and gtk apps are working as expected
<fling> OerHeks: but qt apps are using bright theme instead.
<texla> OerHeks, Right click open the launcher left click after right opens the program
<Cybergrad> Can someone help me understand what the response was to a bug I filed? Apparently the issue is 'deprecated' but I don't understand how it resolves the issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1817269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817269 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "New Desktop Icons Overlap Existing Icons" [Low,Invalid]
<fling> OerHeks: am I missing something?
<OerHeks> fling, no, that should be correct, after logout/login it should work
<fling> OerHeks: then something is wrong hmm hmmmm
<fling> OerHeks: should I ask kde guys?
<OerHeks> and i never bothered with that theming difference, all i know is that solution, which is confirmed to work, maybe not with manually installed themes
<fling> Or who is responsible for qt nowadays?
<OerHeks> yes, #kubuntu or #kde
<some> Oerheks_:to clarify...I am trying to connect to irc onion site, in this case freenodeok2gncmy.onion. Do I need to be asking tor-project this question?
<OerHeks> you *are* connecter through tor
<OerHeks> connected
<some> OerHeks: and no it does not mention client. it is not necessary for apt-transport-tor right? Am aware...I had to run kill command in order to start the tor client that allowed me to make this connection
<some> OerHeks: I would like to NOT have to do that.
<some> OerHeks: Part of the communication issue here is my fault/ignorance...I have little to no exp in troubleshooting through IRC.
<xedniv> anyone here had issues with boot not operating well after setting up LUKS manually and completing the installer? i added the 'system' pv/vgroup to crypttab, reinstalled efi, and it goes into a grub shell
<xedniv> this has worked for me as-is in debian and 18.04, it's 18.10
<xedniv> using /dev/sdd, /dev/sdd1 being efi, sdd2 book, sddr3 swap, and sdd4 luks -> pv for / and other partitions
<xedniv> fstab uses /dev/mapper/system- for the filesystems
<xedniv> (present)
<xedniv> crypttab uses the uuid of the LUKS partition and label=system
<some> Okay well I have learned a lot from the help that has been offered. Though if i want to connect to an .onion IRC server it looks like i will need to cont. to kill this tor daemon that if i understand correctly is part of the apt-transport-tor program functionality
<tomreyn> xedniv: so which ubuntu are oyu using now?
<OerHeks> some,  apt-transport-https is enough safety, i guess, not sure both are needed for a relay on tor.
<OerHeks> i was looking for a tor channel, not on #freenode :-(
<nabuko1971> hola, soy nuevo aquí
<tomreyn> xedniv: you should use UUIDs everywhere (other than in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume.conf if you have this)
<tomreyn> !es | nabuko1971
<ubottu> nabuko1971: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<some> OerHeks: #tor-project and #tor (for general questions) irc.oftc.net...must have account though to join chan
<rapidwave> I'm having trouble with PHP saying mysql extension is not installed. I have installed php7.2-mysql and php-mysql packages...I don't know what I could be missing.
<some> OerHeks: What do you mean not sure both are needed? I am not running a relay. I am connecting as a client to tor network with torsocks command. I will bring question over to tor once i get an account there or just email.
<some> OerHecks: Is it totally normal for the top command to show what i posted earlier? Are you sure that this is not an ubuntu bug in apt-transport-tor program which is in ubuntu multiverse and supported?
<tomreyn> rapidwave: is this the php version you're running then?
<rapidwave> Yes, I am running php 7.2
<some> OerHeks: see sources.list man page UI section line 208
<tomreyn> rapidwave: does phpinfo() report that the mysql module is loaded?
<some> OerHeks: see sources.list man page URI section line 208
<some> OerHeks: URI Specifications "...the APT team also maintains the package apt-transport-tor"
<some> tomreyn: I am connecting as a client to tor network with
<some> tomreyn: torsocks cmd to freenodeok2gncmy.onion.
<tomreyn> rapidwave: specifically it should report that mysqli and mysqlnd are loaded. see http://php.net/manual/en/mysqlinfo.api.choosing.php and https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/amd64/php7.2-mysql/filelist ; an example phpinfo for 7.2 can be found here https://phpinfo.bplaced.net/
<tomreyn> some: the "apt-transport-tor" package is not a daemoin. all it really does is to enable apt(-get) to interpret tor:// URIs in /etc/apt/sources.list(.d/*)
<tomreyn> ...and to socksify those requests through the local Tor daemon you're hopefully running if you want to use Tor.
<fleabeard> is it true that the moment you login to your Google account in the Chromium browser, that you're pretty much running Google Chrome at that point, and are subject to all it's telemetry/data collecting? I was under the impression Chromium was FOSS :(
<tomreyn> some: that's the process you keep killing, the one owned by debian-tor. you have not really every explained why you keep killing it.
<OerHeks> fleabeard, no, not to my knowledge, chrome is
<tomreyn> *ever
<some> tomryn: I have tried to...
<tomreyn> some: try again if you like
<some> tomreyn: I cannot run tor by itself (not associated with "apt-transport-tor") in the terminal so that i can run torsocks with IRC client while that daemon is running
<some> tomryn: I understand now that i sould not have to run tor client to run apt cmd...this is bc/ of daemon correct?
<tomreyn> tomreyn: you don't need to run "tor in the terminal", why would you need to?
<tomreyn> err some
<tomreyn> i'm already starting to talk to myself
<OerHeks> bitrot
<tomreyn> some: you just need to have package "tor" installed, which provides the tor daemon, which sets up a tor cirtuit, and provides the socks server at localhost:9050. client applications, such as apt (with apt-transport-tor) or an irc client or web browser can then connect to this socks proxy.
<carlitos1987> hola
<tomreyn> carlitos1987: werlcome to ubuntu support
<tomreyn> some: some applications do not support socks on their own, those can be started by prefixing their command line using "torsocks", a command the package of the same name provides. example: "torsocks nc -vv exmaple.org 80" to connect through tor instead of just "nc -vv exmaple.org 80".
<tomreyn> some: so, yes, you don'T need to run a "tor client command" on the terminal to open a door to the tor network, this is done by the daemon.
<tomreyn> some: also, i just tried to connect to the #tor channel on the OFTC irc network through their webchat, and ould chat there without a need to register.
<tomreyn> so i suggest you go thtere with tor specific questions.
<some> tomreyn: Okay. So I should not have to run the client in a seperate terminal for my IRC client either? I specified that an account was needed in order to join.
<some> tomreyn: thanky you for trying to help
<OerHeks> maybe you need an account on  OFTC irc network , like #freenode account, not the tor site specific?
<tomreyn> some: correct. you should *not* have to run "the tor client" (no such thing exists, or rather, the tor project would refer to any application connecting to the tor network , such as your IRC client, as a "tor client") in a seperate terminal for my IRC client to be able to connect to the Tor network.
<eusid> Is there a completely free time tracking tool that will keep a time sheet and take screen shots maybe record actions per minute without asking me to signup or pay them for it?
<tomreyn> "apt search 'time tracker'" retunrs three matches on my 18.04 system.
<tomreyn> i don't know whether any or all of them provide these features, though.
<tomreyn> eusid: ^
<eusid> yeah i've been through them i was just hoping someone maybe had some experience with this
<some> tomreyn: ok little by little i am getting picture
<some> tomreyn: i have misconfigured something in my torcc files probably
<some> tomreyn: i did not know how apt-transport-tor was working and you have really helped clear that up.
<tomreyn> eusid: if you already know a software for this purpose, alternativeto.net and osalt.com may help you find more.
<eusid> okay I've actually tried several project management solutions and time trackers
<eusid> thanks for the info maybe i'll find something nice and free and open source
<tomreyn> some: glad i could help you there.
<tomreyn> eusid: good luck.
<eusid> i thought also it would probably wouldnt be too hard to just use something like shutter all the time
<eusid> nad then grab the shots i need for work time
<eusid> shutter on a crontask
<tomreyn> this might catch sensitive info.
<eusid> tomreyn: yeah I'm sure...but I would manually review but i agree i could miss stuff
<eusid> Upwork has a time tracker that takes screens which i hate..
<eusid> but i have some clients not from upwork questioning the validity of my time sheets so i was hoping to find actions per minute and screen shots implemented
<eusid> Just cut that one off right there -- I've heard it all at this point
<tomreyn> some: many (debian/.deb/apt) packages come with some form of documentatiom. there can be man pages ("man somecommand" or https://manpages.ubuntu.com) and README.Debian (or just README) files in /usr/share/doc/packagename
<talib_> gimp > Edit > Preferences > Interface > Icon theme > Custom icon size: large, huge smaller than medium. Occurs in gimp 2.10.6 and 2.10.8 on Ubuntu 18.10 (cosmic) and Ubuntu 19 (development branch).
<talib_>  Does not occur in flatpak.
<tomreyn> bug reports are best posted to a bug tracker
<talib_> thanks
<laptop> hello
<laptop> I need linux virus help
<Bashing-om> !details | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<guiverc> laptop, this room supports Ubuntu and official flavors only.  We aren't for general linux help, but if you ask your question you may get some advice/direction/help
<laptop> okay sorry, my question is keygen malware is that an issue for ubuntu
<laptop> I use linux malware detect
<Bashing-om> !virus | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<laptop> ok ty
<guiverc> laptop, I would suggest using `clamav` - available free fro repos for Ubuntu (& flavors) - don't know keygen
<guiverc> s/fro/from;
<laptop> i use linux malware detect, it has better
<downer06> paid AV for linux sounds like a virus
<laptop> detection and uses clamav as well
<laptop> low memoryfootprint
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I want to connect to my pc using SSH from a laptop or a phone(android). My PC is behind a regualar VPN that's free from my ISP. I can connect to it in local network but not outside my network that i want to. My PC is connected directly to the internetoutlet thats in the appartment and there is no router or such.. i use Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<randominternetus> ok guys, so I just changed my password. thing is now it doesn't seem to work. idk maybe I'm entering something wrong or whatever. It just can't work. Is there any way to reset it without using a live disc or something?
<talib[p]> @randominternetus Do you have a root or administrator account with password?
<randominternetus> talib[p], I wouldn't be asking if I did.
<randominternetus> ok just remembered my pass. Thanks guys.
<olegb> randominternetus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<BlackDalek> Can someone please tell me how to create a NFS share on this computer (Ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04) or point me to a suitable How To guide for same?
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, perfect! thank you
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok... Is there something missing from the "NFS Quick start" instructions because I did everything it said for NFS server set up and the only thing that shows up on the client machine now is "/export" and "/export/users" and I can't open either those folders to browse the directory I supposedly binded.
<BlackDalek> NFS share setup is beyond my capability. Is there an easier way to share a folder on my LAN?
<ducasse> BlackDalek: pastebin /etc/exports on the nfs server, and we can take a look
<sabrehagen> I want to create a Ubuntu machine image. After I've downloaded my operating system and installed my utilities, how do I snapshot the machine so that I can reinstall from usb at any time?
<BlackDalek> ducasse, here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S9k67ZBNQW/
<ducasse> BlackDalek: run 'sudo exportfs -r' on the server, then 'sudo mount nfs-server:/export /mnt' on the client
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I want to SSH to my PC from for example from my laptop or phone. It works in localnetwork but i want to be able to do that from an outsideconnection too. The PC is connected to a VPN from my ISP. And there is no router, just a cable from the PC to the internetoutlet in my appartment. I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<calher> ChiLLabiS: When you click on the internet connection icon and select Connection Information, what does it say under Default Route?
<calher> Oh, oops. I'm on 16.04.
<calher> IDK if that will work on 18.04.
<ChiLLabiS> calher: 100.121.128.1
<calher> ChiLLabiS: Try going there in your browser.
<ChiLLabiS> Nothing happends
<calher> OK.
<calher> I thought it was worth a shot. :(
<calher> ChiLLabiS: Have you tried just opening port 22 and doing ssh your_ip_address:22?
<ChiLLabiS> isn't port 22 by default?
<ChiLLabiS> i mean i can enter ssh on local network
<TabMasher> All the more reason to open it, eh?
<ChiLLabiS> i set the port 22 on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ChiLLabiS> is : sudo systemctl restart ssh correct after?
<ducasse> you shouldn't need to do that
<ChiLLabiS> I*m a bit noob.. I did ifconfig and then got the inet ip but it's not the same as on whatismyip.com ip :S
<calher> I can't get DeltaChat to install/run on 16.04.
<calher> I installed the deb from https://github.com/deltachat/deltachat-desktop/releases/ and tried to run it. I got the results https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kT9b6NX2Vz/ when I run it in the terminal.
<calher> The AppImage gave the same result.
<crmlt> Hi
<crmlt> is there way to cast video from android to ubuntu?
<calher> Hi.
<TabMasher> crmlt: Look into VLC.  I'm not sure about the android version, but VLC will let you stream media as well.
<crmlt> TabMasher: VLC on android can stream only local content.
<mattia_> ciao
<crmlt> I wan't to stream from video another app.
<calher> TabMasher I like your name.
<crmlt> video*
<mattia_> hello
<TabMasher> calher: :)'
<mattia_> i can use ubuntu 18.04 on raspberry pi 3
<calher> Also, what does this mean? I couldn't do apt update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MgXX2rkryv/
<qwebirc85883> hello, why is my netboot isntall of ubuntu not possible to boot graphical install but ony commandline install?
<blingrang> Hi, just installed a fresh 18.04 on a new laptop. The menu items sizes are really small. How do I make them bigger?. The window titles and terminal fonts are fine.
<blingrang> It's just the menu items.
<BlackDalek> ducasse, are you still in here? I had a kitchen emergency and had to go to shop for ingredients before they closed.
<BlackDalek> ducasse, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZqQF7Zh28q/
<BlackDalek> ducasse, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BdMgfncWjh/
<lotuspsychje> blingrang: are your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know what's wrong with my NFS sharing set up? Who can help me fix it?
<BlackDalek> Tell me what to pastebin and I will pastebin it
<BlackDalek> I just want to set up a simple shared folder on a PC in my LAN and make it available to Kodi running on a media server PC connected to a TV.
<SimonNL> BlackDalek: type    /join ##networking     I'm sure it will be a piece of cake for them over there.
<pragomer> under ubuntu 18.04 gnome I have problems with a few apps (like vlc, mkvtoolnixgui) with wrong scaling options, please have a look at the two screenshots: https://snag.gy/td8gcS.jpg   how can I fix that?
<pragomer> way too big icons, weird fonts..
<pragomer> think this is a qt scaling thing in general under ubuntu gnome, right?
<kreyren> Why files created on slave OS using chroot that writes to host are not visible by the host? alike using apt with changed rootdir to install packages on different system
<blackflow> kreyren: that question doesn't make much sense. can you elaborate exactly what you see?
<kreyren> blackflow: example i have host OS and slave OS (ubuntu) mounted on /mnt/ubuntu and i chrooted in slaveOS and mounted hostOS with apt to install packages in host OS that doesn't have apt.
<kreyren> but those packages are not visible by the host OS.
<kreyren> *files and dirs
<blackflow> you're still not making sense "mounted hostOS with apt" ...... what?
<blackflow> perhaps pastebin what you mean.
<kreyren> hostOS doesn't have apt slaveOS has and i'm using slaveOS with apt to install packages on host OS
<blackflow> kreyren: how are you doing that. can you pastebin the mountpoints and commands you're issuing?
<blackflow> and.... this totally sounds like something totally not supported in #ubuntu, even if you're using ubuntu, sounds like you're creating your own distro there, aka "hostOS", with no package management of its own....   :)
<kreyren> can't SSL is down atm.. is there any way for host OS to recheck data on it's storage?
<blackflow> "recheck" in what way.
<kreyren> i understand that files/dirs that are not created by host OS on Host OS are not visible by Host OS
<blackflow> kreyren: you can pipe to netcat, doesn't need SSL to pastebin
<BlackDalek> Hi. WHo can help me troubleshoot NFS sharing problems with Ubuntu and Kodi? Problem.. Tried following the "NFS quick start" guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo . I didn't go as far as the "Pre-installation setup" because the guide told me I didn't need to.
<blackflow> ... | nc termbin.com 9999
<BlackDalek> Result... In Kodi on the client machine, I can see two folders "export" and "export users" on Kodi's NFS server browser, but I can't see the contents of these folders.
<blackflow> kreyren: "files not created by host OS on Host OS are not visible by Host OS" ..... does not follow unless you're have mount points that make you _think_ you're writing to "hostOS", but you aren't really
<zap0> how do i name a terminal window?
<kreyren> blackflow: Possible will check ty
<mccbhi4> hi
<sine`> folks, is rufus ok for making a bootable usb of the server edition
<lotuspsychje> !usb | sine`
<ubottu> sine`: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> sine`: there are several tools to make bootable usb's, rufus is once of them indeed
<lotuspsychje> *one
<sine`> i just remember about a year ago i installed ubuntu server on a system and there was an issue with the install process and it was to do with the usb installer that I used.
<lotuspsychje> depends on wich tool sine` we had some users with problems with like unetbootin etc
<sine`> ok ill go with rufus
<audemars> so i have ubuntu 18, installed my favourite btc wallet (electrum) installation went okay but i cannot find app icon in apps menu, i can only launch electrum from terminal. How to fix this? i would like to see the icon too. thx
<lotuspsychje> sine`: i made a lot of them with the ubuntu usb creator
<hellerz> Hello guys, I have installed XRDP on my ubuntu 16.04 LTS. 18 days and today I'm trying to connect to my server through remote desktop but It won't let me
<lotuspsychje> audemars: is that the electrum snap?
<audemars> nope from py sources
<audemars> couse snap version seems old.
<lotuspsychje> audemars: a ppa?
<audemars> followed instructions here: https://electrum.org/#download
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<audemars> ty
<hellerz> Is there a way to fix this without reboot?
<lotuspsychje> audemars: i think you best ask to the electrum forum/devs as its not a software from the official repos
<lotuspsychje> audemars: did the snap show you an icon correctly?
<audemars> @lotuspsychje, thanks. i did not install from snap couse i see a very old version.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> audemars: you could check usr/share/applications for the icon
<audemars> @lotuspsychje, nothing there, no icon.
<lotuspsychje> audemars: yeah, think you best ask the maintainer then might be malfunction there
<audemars> @lotuspsychje, which > /home/audemars/.local/bin/electrum
<audemars> @lotuspsychje, okay thanks.
<lotuspsychje> hellerz: are you on ubuntu server?
<andi> Hi, I would like to use proftpd with multiple users in a single directory. Is there a way to let one user act like another through proftpd?
<hellerz> lotuspsychje yes It's ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> hellerz: join #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers, they might know there
<hellerz> lotuspsychje thank you
<lotuspsychje> welcome hellerz
<sine`> lotuspsychje: I normally use headless debian servers, do you have any experience with it
<sine`> the ubuntu one I mean. I want to have a remote gui desktop for it
<lotuspsychje> sine`: server questions best ask in #ubuntu-server please
<nura> hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest5031> I come back for my question : http://answers.opencv.org/question/209136/shadows-on-image-segmentation/?answer=209314#post-id-209314
<Guest5031> the method with saturation doesn't works
<Guest5031> it is worth than luminosity
<Guest5031> the background which was tagged leaflet is still tagged leaflet but some parts of leaflet are tagged background
<sine`> Im having issues with my old tower i installed ubuntu on, not rebooting from command line or anything. I have seen quite a few solutions saying use reboot=kernel for kernel. where do I start with that and how can I see from desktop
<blackflow> sine`: the problem you're having is not clear, can you elaborate?
<xibalba> any iptables ninjas around? got a stupid problem i can't seem to figure out. i want to take all incoming traffic to ens160 from my network 192.168.1.0/24 and push it into tun0
<xibalba> this is what i've got so far,
<xibalba> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FX7wXgSHNv/
<grkblood13> theres something going on in my terminal window where half the time my text is being underlined when I type and its screwing with the autocomplete tab function
<grkblood13> any idea what it could be?
<blackflow> xibalba: that's routing, not iptables. sounds like you need a default gateway via tun0
<sine`> blackflow: I have an old pc i installed ubuntu on. reboot hangs. it happened before with another linux distro last year, so i know its some issue. Dell precision T1600. lots of blocks talk about reboot=p etc and different modes, I want to know how i can test this out
<blackflow> sine`: reboot hangs how, what's displayed on teh screen?
<xibalba> blackflow , i have another box that's using this "tunneler" box as a default gateway. The tunnel system ends up sending the incoming IP to it's default gateway 192.168.1.1, instead of pushing the IP into tun0
<xibalba> tunneler needs to maintain it's default GW of 192.168.1.1 so it can reach out to the remote system.
<blackflow> xibalba: it'd be better to actually use openvpn instead of monkeypatching ssh, but, perhaps you can pastebin your network's topology then? I'm not sure I follow
<sine`> blackflow: it hangs at the end with the text on display, I cant remember without doing it again, it just does nto reboto and I have to power it down, it goes through a process but hangs last minute with the linux info text
<sine`> "Try "reboot=p" in grub.conf kernel line."
<blackflow> sine`: that text is critical to understanding the problem.
<xibalba> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6T3KS79HRD/ , network config
<blackflow> sine`: for example, maybe it's a systemd service hanging with a stop job?
<sine`> ok well ill reboot now and come back in a second. p.s that answer above is common to this machine i am seeing
<xibalba> blackflow , yeh i'm just trying to make it work for the sake of making it work. a proper vpn whether it be openvpn/ipsec would be a better choice
<xibalba> i know i had this working long ago and it's driving me made i can't figure out what the issue is :|
<xibalba> this has a little more info; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K5FMQXT7PV/
<blackflow> xibalba: sorry but I can't see the topology from that pastebin. at any rate, you don't use iptables to route. however it _is_ possible to route all packets from one subnet (ens160) through tun0, while at the same time having a different default gateway on the machine doing the routing
<blackflow> in essence, iptables tag packets from the subnet, and then route based on the tag.
<B1ack0p> sup
<sine`> blackflow: https://snag.gy/4S2vgu.jpg
<xibalba> I was trying to NAT it into tun0 from incoming data on ens160.
<blackflow> xibalba: sure, but that's NAT then
<blackflow> (packets change src and/or dst IPs)
<xibalba> i'm familiar with NAT, just not in IPTables
<xibalba> I thought thats what i had for. configuration here, with the forwarding of data to tun0 then masuqerading on postrouting
<sine`> [ OK ] Reached target Final Step.
<sine`> Starting Reboot...
<blackflow> sine`: does it reboot if you run `systemctl reboot --force --force`  ?
<sine`> blackflow: let me start the rascall up and ill try..
<blackflow> it'd also be helpful to `dmesg -w` kernel messages while it's going through the reboot cycle, see what's last thing logged when it reaches the reboot target
<sine`> how do i do that
<sine`> is that like a tail -f log
<blackflow> sine`: you open a terminal, type dmesg -w  (which "tails" straight from the buffer, instead of a file with `tail`), then in another you issue regular `reboot`
<blackflow> xibalba: so you want to SNAT from 192.168.1.0/24 to 192.168.99.0/24 via tun0?
<sine`> ok i have ssh in and doing tmux double
<xibalba> If I wanted to take all incoming data on "tunneler / ens160" and shove it into tun0, would this be correct? iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o tun0 -j MASQUERADE
<xibalba> blackflow , yes correct
<xibalba> where i will NAT it again (i'm sure you'll throw up a little)
<blackflow> xibalba: that's not shoving the packets, that's masquerading the src-ip. you still need routing to recognite that packets need to be shoved via tun0
<blackflow> *recognize
<JoeD> Should I care about Secure Boot?
<sine`> haha i forgot it discons ssh way before i see anything decent
<blackflow> xibalba: maybe you can combine snat + dnat (as dnat takes src interface),  but that's OTOH and I'm in serious lack of coffee right now, in order to think this clearly
<xibalba> ah so i'm missing that piece then. one piece to send the packets into tun0, another piece to masquerade(NAT?) it once it's in tun0 and send it down the line to the remote side's tun0
<xibalba> OTOH ?
<blackflow> xibalba: off the top of my head
<xibalba> roger
<blackflow> xibalba: personally, I think you should use iptables to MARK packets coming in on ens160   and then route the marked packets via tun0
<xibalba> then they get NAT'd
<xibalba> how do i do that?
<xibalba> i need to go start reading this; https://www.karlrupp.net/en/computer/nat_tutorial
<blackflow> xibalba: https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.netfilter.html
<xibalba> thanks
<blackflow> xibalba: but note that's without NAT, so packets retain src and dst addresses. not sure if that's what you want, and you might need to additionally just add a simple SNAT rule to packets coming out of ens160 have src ip in that subnet
<blackflow> xibalba: sorry, coming out of tun0
<xibalba> yeh i'm going to need a dual nat configuration likely. one to nat from my source subnet 192.168.1.0/24 into the tunnel (192.168.99.200 -- my local side), then when it pops out of the remote tun0 side (192.168.99.100), i need it to NAT from tun0 to ens160 over there (remote network)
<blackflow> xibalba: also note routing marked packets is a solution where you do not want to make tun0 default gateway for _all_ traffic, not just traffic coming in via ens160. otherwise just set a default gateway via tun0
<xibalba> i'm basically trying to make a gateway inside my local network that will SSH Tunnel all my other internal home traffic to a remote cloud instance
<blackflow> xibalba: which sounds like you'd want SNAT
<Drewch> How can I stop mdadm array, when I try I get "mdadm: Cannot get exclusive access to /dev/md0:Perhaps a running process, mounted filesystem or active volume group?", and can't seem to figure out how to get around it
<Iarla> A fresh 18.04 installation has no working ethernet or WiFi. Where do I start troubleshooting? 14.04 was fine but I do recall some blacklisting or something like that was needed.
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: what kind of chipset?
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: if you could pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && lsb_release -a && uname -a
<Iarla> lotuspsychje: Ethernet controller is Marvel 88E8040 and WiFi is Broadcom BCM4312
<blackflow> Drewch: well, is there a filesystem on md0 that's currently mounted?
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: if you cant go online, an idea would be installing the broadcom drivers the offline method from the liveusb in /pool
<Drewch> blackflow, no it's unmounted
<Drewch> I failed one disk and removed it, but now trying to stoppp the whole thing
<blackflow> Drewch: doesn't sound like it. are you 100% sure? maybe it's not a direct mountpoint but through LVM?
<Iarla> lotuspsychje: interesting suggestion, I'll try it thank you. Also, ifconfig is not installed. Is that normal?
<blackflow> Drewch: or LUKS
<sine`> ive booted to teh desktop how do i get to a tTY1
<sine`> or the alternative command promts
<sine`> without logging in via desktop
<Drewch> blackflow, you might be right, but when I do sudo umount /dev/md0, it says not mounted. Could it still be mounted somewhere?
<blackflow> sine`: ctrl + alt + F2 for example for tty2
<sine`> ah thats it i forgot exact key combo
<blackflow> Drewch: is there LVM atop of it? does `pvscan` show md0 as a PV for a VG?
<Drewch> pvscan output doesn't show anything for md0 no
<jeremy31> Iarla: you could also try https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316978
<Iarla> jeremy31: thanks, I'll look into it now
<blackflow> Drewch: can you pastebin the output of `mount` please?  also `ls -l /dev/mapper`
<sine`> blackflow I cant see dmesg because when i run the reboot procedure you mentioned whatever I am viewing with gets shut down before, like tmux to see dmesg as well the reboot text
<sine`> however systemctl reboot --force --force does not work
<sine`> or whatever he correct sytnax
<blackflow> sine`: sounds like ACPI or whatever hardware issue preventing the system to execute reboot
<n0cl1p> Hello
<Iarla> lotuspsychje: jeremy31 WiFi is working. Thank you :) First time I've had WiFi working before ethernet :D
<Drewch> blackflow: https://gist.github.com/Drewch/ecaadef3916a49d7530d1e343cfd3d22
<blackflow> sine`: might even be worth updating the BIOS. you can check with `dmdecode` which BIOS version you have and then with the manufacturer if there are updates
<blackflow> Drewch: right cryptswap mapper is using it. that's probably where swap partition is.   `swapon`  will tell you
<Drewch> blackflow: yup that is my swap indeed
<blackflow> Drewch: swapoff, cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap,     and you'll be able to stop the array
<blackflow> sine`: sorry, typo earlier... `dmidecode`
<Iarla> I see there are extensions to make Gnome Shell more like Unity. Are extensions reliable or should I just install Unity? My parents are used to Unity.
<Drewch> blackflow: thanks, swapoff seems to be taking a long time. Normal?
<blackflow> Drewch: could be, needs to page in all the stuffs it paged out. might be a problem if you're out of RAM tho
<Drewch> blackflow: I have 32gb of ram  and only using 6 of it. Seems like I am using 1G of swap some how though. Which seems crazy. But at least using htop i can track the swapoff progress. Thanks
<wakes7> guys... hi
<wakes7> how dow i make the desktop icons smaller ??
<tchakatak> wakes7: depend of your desktop environment.
<blackflow> Drewch: not crazy. swapping out unused pages in situations where there's no hight memory pressure is beneficial. you don't want swap storms, so pre-emptive swapping out is not bad. adjustable with vm.swappiness kernel/sysctl if you so wishit
<wakes7> i tried doing it in the "files" program, but it does not make it small enough..
<blackflow> Drewch: (default of 60 is good for most cases though)
<sine`> blackflow: many people with the same system report the same fix
<sine`> reboot=pci in grub.cfg
<blackflow> sine`: could be. tried it yet?
<sine`> can I edit the grub config from command prompt or do I need to mount
<shdw`ninja> wakes, have you looked at Settings | Dock yet?
<blackflow> sine`: you can't edit the current kernel's command line, no. but before you make it permanent in grub's config (/etc/default/grub), reboot and add the option via grub menu (hit 'e' on the entry you want to reboot, to edit it, then add reboot=pci to the vmlinuz line, hit F10 to continue booting)
<blackflow> sine`: then test the reboot and if it works, just add it to /etc/default/grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<sine`> ok so how do i reboot into grub ?
<sine`> let me google it
<shdw`ninja> wakes7: If you mean icons in the dock bar, in Settings | Dock you can set icon size.
<blackflow> sine`: might need to hold down the shift key right after the machine exits from POST and starts booting from the disk
<wakes7> ninja. not the icons in the dock
<wakes7> on the desktop
<wakes7> i know i can change that quite a bit. just the icon size on the desktop.
<shdw`ninja> wakes7: Right click the icon and there is a "Resize Icon" in the pop-up menu
<SwedeMike> fint, /win 207
<SwedeMike> oops
<Drewch> blackflow: I run swapoff and crypsetup luksClose cryptswp, and still same issue. I've updated the gist: https://gist.github.com/Drewch/ecaadef3916a49d7530d1e343cfd3d22
<Drewch> blackflow: updated again with cat /proc/mdstat: https://gist.github.com/Drewch/ecaadef3916a49d7530d1e343cfd3d22
<sine`> blackflow: ok that WORKS first time ive ever been able to reboot it
<sine`> why is that then?
<wakes7> ninja. i tried that now. its already on its minimum size :/
<wakes7> i cant drag it smaller than it already is. **
<blackflow> sine`: changed how kernel is doing the actual hardware/BIOS reboot
<blackflow> sine`: apparently there's more than one way, and that param tells the kernel how to do it
<shdw`ninja> wakes7: You can right click, choose Properties, click on the icon and set a custom icon. What kind of icon is it?
<blackflow> Drewch: well I don't know any more. no mapper present that could use it. you say pvscan is empty (though LVM whould show in the mappers). no mountpoint.   you could look up with lsof   (eg   lsof | grep md0)   but I doubt that'd return anything
<blackflow> sine`: this seems to offer more info, but it's rather old (the kernel code no longer has that list)   https://askubuntu.com/questions/7114/why-cant-i-restart-shutdown
<blackflow> sine`: current list:  https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt#L3946
<Drewch> blackflow: it does return stuff related to md0. I added it to gist: https://gist.github.com/Drewch/ecaadef3916a49d7530d1e343cfd3d22
<wakes7> its for the DVD , Trash bin and Pcloud_drive.
<blackflow> Drewch: what are PIDs 336 and 1088?
<shdw`ninja> wakes7: I have a tendency to have minimal icons on my desktop. If I want quick access to anything, I pin it to the dock. That's another thought anyway.
<blackflow> Drewch: ps -up 336      and -up 1088
<Drewch> blackflow: Added to gist, but it's md0_raid1 and jbd2/md0-8
<wakes7> yeah, i might try that too. what about clearing everything of the desktop? like an clean desktop.
<shdw`ninja> wakes7: Everyone has a style of their own. I don't want much on my desktop, some do.
<blackflow> Drewch: right, expected. I'm sorry, I'm out of ideas. as the last thing you could look up `dmesg` after you try to stop the array, see if anything else is logged
<shdw`ninja> wakes7: The Tweaks tool is a quick way to decide what you want to put on your desktop.
<Drewch> blackflow: ok thanks
<Drewch> blackflow: there is a lot of rejecting I/O to offline device
<sine`> blackflow: when editing the grub config do i need to rerun grub (sure i have done this before)
<blackflow> Drewch: interesting, gist it?
<blackflow> sine`: if you edit /etc/default/grub   then yes, you need to `update-grub`
<qwebirc66338> I'm unable to install 18.04 as I cant get past the network config part without it saying timeout
<wakes7> ninja. i removed the icons with the tweak tool. THANKS !!
<blackflow> qwebirc66338: server ISO?
<amikrop> I have an image (printscreen) that has a "table" in it... How can I select (and crop up to) the table, without having to manually struggle? in Pinta, or any other tool you want
<Drewch> blackflow: gisted: https://gist.github.com/Drewch/ecaadef3916a49d7530d1e343cfd3d22
<shdw`ninja> wakes7: You are welcome. I want my desktop set up a certain way too.
<qwebirc66338> is there an ubuntu server channel
<amikrop> I don't want to have to manually try to include just the border of the table.. is there any "smart select" feature? (Pinta or any other tool)
<compdoc> #ubuntu-server
<qwebirc66338> thanks compdoc
<blackflow> Drewch: try --fail'ing the sda1 member first, methinks we've been chasing a red herring
<hellerz> Hello, I'm trying to make my eggdrop bot connect to SSL server. When I try to run it I got this error "No non-ssl servers added (tls is disabled)" , what would be the issue here?
<xibalba> blackflow , i finally got it working. i feel it's goofy
<xibalba> if you're interested i'll put together the config into a paste bin. you can tell me how goofy you think it is
<Drewch> blackflow: sda was the one that I failed earlier, sdb is the one that remiains. I suspect this dmesg output is actually fromn when I failed it
<blackflow> Drewch: right, but my point was perhaps try to explicitly --fail sda1   before you --stop the array
<Drewch> blackflow: I did, that was my first step
<detsu> hello
<blackflow> Drewch: sorry, I'm totally out of ideas then. otehr then reboot and try again. make sure md0 isn't mounted via fstab, or touched via crypttab (changing that requires `update-initramfs -u`)
<Drewch> blackflow: yeah, I think i'm in some deadlocked state. Going to go for the reboot. Thanks
<detsu> hello
<xibalba> blackflow , here it is ... kind of some goofyness around the routing table for the local 'tunneler' box. since i needed to be able to get the SSH connection out, if i did a full default then it'd try tunneling the ssh session that provided the tun/tap interfasce via the interface ... obviously that doesn't work so i had to set a /32 route for the remote host to be able to keep the tunnel up, then i could default out the rest of the traffic
<xibalba> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xpnzKQ2rf8/
<shdw`ninja> Be well people. Must leave for now...
<Drewch> blackflow: I think reboot solved it,thanks :)
<sine`> thanks for your help blackflow
<qwebirc65844> hey
<qwebirc65844> hjeeeellloo
<wakes7> hmmm...
<corsair> Hi.. is there anyone familiar with colord?
<corsair> is it normal that when I run colormgr get-devices I do not get results?
<corsair> I'm experimenting with some display calibration using displaycal and I'm trying to figure out how color management works
<qingfeng> 4
<pcase13_> I've installed a package that includes a 'desktop configuration file' that launches an application. What is the best way to make a shortcut for this application on my dock?
<tgm4883> pcase13_: with the application open, can you right click the icon in the dock and pin to dock?
<pcase13_> tgm4883: While I see that option for most of the applications open, it doesn't show up for this one. I only have options to Quit and then the sub-menu for 'All Windows'.
<OerHeks> pcase13_, care to share what package/application?
<pcase13_> OerHeks: Zotero
<leftyfb> pcase13_: you'll have to make your own .desktop shortcut
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2018/06/complete-guide-to-install-zotero-on-ubuntu-1804.html
<pcase13_> Ugh ok. I think I got it from here. Thanks ya'll
<leftyfb> pcase13_: that link tells you exactly how to make a shortcut for it
<OerHeks> it has the launcher already, indeed
<OerHeks> i would put such thingy in /opt/ , and , ln -s /opt/zotero/zotero.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/zotero.desktop # or to # /usr/share/applications/zotero.desktopor
<pcase13_> Thank you OerHeks and leftyfb!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<rapidwave> Any explanations for how php7.2-mysql and php-mysql can be installed, yet PHP is missing MySQL extension?
<cdevidal> "GRUB failed to install to the following devices" I'm doing an upgrade, it asked if I wanted to keep my conf file or upgrade to the maintainer's version, and then it asked where I wanted to install GRUB to. I said both partitions. I have /dev/sda and /dev/dm-0. My root is encrypted luks. How can I proceed?
<EoflaOE> Hello. I started a live session for Kubuntu 18.10 64-bit on my TravelMate 5330, but when I reach the KDE desktop, it worked for several minutes, then the entire laptop freezes. The worst thing is that there is no indicator whether there is a kernel panic. I can hard reboot a laptop by doing the Alt+SysRQ+REISUB. What can I do to fix this problem?
<tonyt> EoflaOE i dont have the corect answer but you could try a live session for Kubuntu 18.04 64-bit and see if you get the same result
<tonyt> that is what i would do if you cant get it figured out
<cdevidal> tonyt: Any advice for my Grub woes?
<EoflaOE> tonyt: Thanks! I will try that by downloading it and making a live USB for 18.04.
<tonyt> cdevidal sorry i have nothing
<cdevidal> I can reinstall it but I'd obviously not like to do that
<tonyt> cdevidal there some tools out there like grub rescue you can give a shot
<cdevidal> ok
<cdevidal> wonder if they work with luks encrypted drives
<tonyt> im not sure
<cdevidal> Shouldn't it have backed up my old config? I don't see anything but the current cnf file
<cdevidal> Ah. /etc/default/grub.ucf-old
<cdevidal> That has an encryption setting. I'm going to make the same in the new file and should be good.
<cdevidal> Bingo. I had to re-add GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<xibalba> whats the proper way to execute tasks on bootup ? seems my /etc/rc.local iptables-restores < /etc/someFile didn't work :|
<EoflaOE> tonyt: I'm surprised to see that when I went to tty, it doesn't freeze as long as I do commands.
<xibalba> i could just use crontab w/ @reboot i suppose
<rapidwave> What is the right package to install for mysqli?
<rapidwave> I need mysqli extension for php
<EoflaOE> BTW I kept bluetooth on, so I think the suspect was bluetooth.
<cdevidal> xibalba: Maybe write a .service file? It's not as complicated as it sounds.
<xibalba> yeh i know but for this case i just opted for the iptables-persistent pkg
<cdevidal> ok
<xibalba> sweet ! everything works after rebooting, both systems "do the needful" to get the SSH-VPN working entirely @blackflow
<xibalba> now my home's internet appears to be coming out of digital ocean in SFO =P
<cdevidal> I want you to do the needful ~Uncle Sam
<blackflow> xibalba: awesome! :)
<xibalba> it was actually much simpler than i was originally thinking. since i dropped the default route, only added the /32 route for the remote ssh server, i only needed to nat at the far end ssh server
<xibalba> that allowed me to just use a default route to push everything into tun0
<xibalba> @blackflow i appreciate the assistance earlier
<cdevidal> #ubuntu rox
<SpeedrunnerG55> is it safe to delete sylog in /var/logs?
<SpeedrunnerG55> mine is 563 GB and i wantt my disc space back
<jeremy31> find out why it is so big?
<OerHeks> logrotate, and remove the * log.1 etc
<pavlos> seems very high, are you logging everything?
<Deihmos> Ubuntu 18.04 runs really slow on my brand new laptop. Takes a while to boot. Should I use 18.10 instead?
<pavlos> Deihmos: from a terminal, "systemd-analyze blame" and see what takes that long ...
<djp_> why when i add a new launcher item to the menu does it appear in numerous places? for example, i right-click and edit menus, under main menu i select sound & video, create a new launcher item and after saving it, the new launcher appears in sound & video, games, accessories etc.? surely it should only appear under sound & video?
<mulletman> how can I search for multiple text files, same name, scattered around and append them all together?
<mulletman> I have tried variations of find and >> but havent come up with anything yet :(
<fleabeard> mulletman, if you like GUI's, there's fslint that I use for finding multiple files with the same name. Not sure about the appendage aspect though.
<mulletman> fleabeard, thanks. yeah I know of fslint but yeah, am not sure how to "auto-appeand" files together after tehy are found
<mulletman> I am able to to use find ok and find everything but then appending to files is stumping me
<leftyfb> mulletman: find <pattern> -exec cat {} >> ~/newfile.txt \;
<mulletman> leftyfb, yeah! thanks, it was the  -exec cat {} i dont know why but regex stuff doesnt click with me.
<mulletman> cheers mate
<fleabeard> hey all, using deja dup and was curious which folders I'd want to include in my backup to keep all my downloaded software/configuration in place so in the case I have to reinstall my whole OS, I don't have to redownload all those packages and configure them again? If that's even possible?
<leftyfb> fleabeard: that's not how it works
<leftyfb> fleabeard: only use backups for your personal files and settings/configs
<leftyfb> packages will need to be reinstalled
<tomreyn> but he could backup the information on installed packages, so they can be reinstalled easily.
<tomreyn> also backing up and restoring /etc would work, if it's the same release.
<leftyfb> sure, a list of packages. But that doesn't solve the "I don't have to redownload all those packages..."
<tomreyn> right.
<Paolo2> Hello
<fleabeard> leftyfb, sorry, I have no qualms about re-downloading the packages, just not too keen on having to re-configure them all. I'm not sure where these 'per-application settings' files/folders would exist on my system.
<leftyfb> fleabeard: usually in a dot directory in your home directory
<leftyfb> fleabeard: for Firefox it's ~/.mozilla
<leftyfb> fleabeard: for terminator it's ~/.config/terminator
<OerHeks> ~/.config or their own folder, like .mozilla or .thunderbird
<fleabeard> thanks guys, I think I'll try googling the config folder locations for all the apps I'd like to avoid re-configuring :)
<OerHeks> i find no use in backup-ing those configs, just keep a list of programs / metapackages you install
<fleabeard> yeah, now that I'm thinking it over, you may be right
<Bashing-om> fleabeard: In your case, you may find 'debfoster' of interest.
<stripe> hi everyone, any ideas on how to find the default username/password for a /home/stripe/Downloads/bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64.img ? cheers
<ducksucker> Hello chat
<stripe> that should read bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64.img  lol
<leftyfb> stripe: ubuntu is the default user. Login on the console
<OerHeks> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29137679/login-credentials-of-ubuntu-cloud-server-image
<stripe> thanks everyone thats just what I was looking for :)
<B1ack0p> hi
<B1ack0p> how can i install php 7 to ubuntu?
<B1ack0p> 18.04
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: sudo apt install php7.2
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: just like any other package
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-php-on-ubuntu-18-04/  # first result on google for ubuntu 18.04 php
<joshumax> Hey, I'm having the weirdest problem on 18.04 with my inspiron 15... It seems to be related to PSR or something. When I'm watching something on YouTube or using a full screen openGL application or loading a video up in VLC every few seconds or so, sporadically, the display will "freeze" with a still of the buffer on the screen and stay like that until I move my cursor around on the screen, or something else takes context and forces a screen refresh.
<joshumax> It doesn't freeze the video or anything; in fact, it still plays in the background with the audio and when I jiggle my pointer it skips to the current point it's at, so it's gotta be something with my laptop's display firmware...
<joshumax> I tried all sorts of modifications to the i915 parameters to no luck. Does anyone have some ideas to try?
<compdoc> if it worked at one time, then the firmware wont have changed
<compdoc> could be over heating, or ram failure
<joshumax> compdoc: I don't know if it worked at one point. I just haven't really watched videos on this thing until recently :/
<compdoc> no reason to think its firmware
<joshumax> No, it's not that. Thermals are fine and I'm sure a memtest would show the same...
<compdoc> however, if theres an update for the bios of the firmware, try that
<compdoc> *bios or the
<joshumax> Well I think the panel self-refresh isn't getting triggered correctly in the i915 driver
<joshumax> Tried that. I could have _sworn_ it worked for a little while after and then regressed
<joshumax> UEFI patch notes didn't say anything explicitly about a fix though :/
<joshumax> Anything on the X buffer seems to refresh just fine, but when it's a GL context or DRM context...poof!
<compdoc> when you say firmware, do you mean linux driver?
<joshumax> Well I'm not sure where the fault is...either i915 is broken or the panel firmware is broken
<joshumax> I'm guessing it's the panel firmware but obviously the intel hd graphics driver for Windows doesn't have this problem or Dell would hear about it
<OerHeks> you might want newer intel driver 'xserver-xorg-video-intel	2:2.99.917+git1902220732.9e6e00~oibaf~b	Oibaf (2019-02-22) https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers?field.series_filter=bionic
<smallfoot-> My ubuntu 19.04 didn't have desktop icons, so i added them with gnome-tweak-tool, but now when I double-click on the .desktop file it doesn't open the application
<OerHeks> 19.04 is not supported here until release, join #ubuntu+1 for beta, smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> I am banned from that channel since I was little
<leftyfb> smallfoot-: feel free to take it up with #ubuntu-ops
<smallfoot-> okay thanks
<elec_A> Hi, I installed a script a few months ago which upgrades the kernel automatically, I have forgotten what was the name of the script. how can I find it?
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<joshumax> OerHeks: It's at the kernel driver level rather than the xorg driver level :/
<OerHeks> joshumax, it is not that new, so i wonder if that intel hm57 on that inspiron 15 is too old
<joshumax> OerHeks: Hmm?
<jasomux> leave
<bray90820_> BasketCase: Can someone tell me what this means and how to fix it
<bray90820_> https://pastebin.com/raw/n53XK0Bd
<Bashing-om> bray90820_: What shows ' sudo blkid ; sudo fdisk -lu ; cat /etc/fstab ' in repect to a swap existence ?
<bray90820_> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/raw/Aq744mNT
<EriC^^> bray90820_: the swap has an extra "e" at the start of the uuid line in /etc/fstab, also seems some configuration for initrd expects a different swap uuid
<EriC^^> bray90820_: try "grep 9d79111a-993c-407c-a1f9-b88742182044 -R /etc/initramfs-tools" maybe we can find the file that has it
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Do you mean this one e98f1cb73-58f9-4279-ba72-7131087eb4f9
<EriC^^> bray90820_: yeah that's it
<bray90820_> remove the E at the start right?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: yeah
<bray90820_> Is the grep needed anymore then?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: yeah, if you want to address the initrd warning
<bray90820_> The output of the grep is "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume:RESUME=UUID=9d79111a-993c-407c-a1f9-b88742182044"
<EriC^^> bray90820_: ok, modify the file replacing the uuid with the correct one
<bray90820_> what file?
<bray90820_> "/etc/fstab"?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<bray90820_> Sorry kinda new to this stuff
<EriC^^> no worries
<bray90820_> What UUID do i replace i
<bray90820_> it with
<EriC^^> bray90820_: this one 98f1cb73-58f9-4279-ba72-7131087eb4f9
<OerHeks> this whole uuid=....44 is from an other machine, not your current
<bray90820_> It is the same machine I just replace the boot drive in it a couple months ago
<bray90820_> Ok so now lets see if that fixes my boot errors
<EriC^^> bray90820_: first run 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all'
<bray90820_> Uh was I suppose to do that before I restarted?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: I didn't do that before I restarted and now I am in emergency mode
<EriC^^> bray90820_: that's odd, type "echo $REASON"
<bray90820_> EriC^^: That just gives me a Blank line
<EriC^^> bray90820_: did it mention anything before rescue mode?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: try using the recovery mode from grub and see if that helps at all
<bray90820_> EriC^^: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tjw748mqu1nbk2o/Error.jpg?dl=0
<EriC^^> bray90820_: try pressing enter
<bray90820_> Should I restart because I already entered the password
<bray90820_> EriC^^:
<tomreyn> bray90820_: press enter, it will tell you that the password you entered is wrong (unless you set a root password?), and then just press ctrl-d.
<bray90820_> Ok
<bray90820_> Yeah so I need to restart
<tomreyn> bray90820_: why do you need to restart?
<tomreyn> bray90820_: the screen shot you posted shows a lot of file system errors which were detected and fixed (but there can have been some data loss). what may have happened to sda1 to cause this, any idea?
<gambl0r3> im using 1.5gb/2gb of swap. how can i increase swap?
<tomreyn> gambl0r3: what does "1.5gb/2gb" mean?
<OerHeks> increase swap file or partition?
#ubuntu 2019-02-24
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: pastebin 'sudo parted -ls'
<duri> is there an equivalent of the Arch wiki for Ubuntu ? that is, a well-curated, source of documentation, in a wiki format ...
<OerHeks> sure, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<duri> or, rather, what is the most respected form of docs in the ubuntu community ?
<OerHeks> duri, html & pdf https://help.ubuntu.com/
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, Number  Start   End    Size   File system  Name                  Flags
<gambl0r3>  1      1049kB  538MB  537MB  fat32        EFI System Partition  boot, esp
<gambl0r3>  2      538MB   500GB  500GB  ext4
<duri> OerHeks: ok
<Bashing-om> duri: Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages ?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Control-D just sent me back to emergency mode
<bray90820_> Like I expected
<duri> Bashing-om: no, I was not aware of that. thanks! will explore
<EriC^^> bray90820_: press enter when it asks for the password
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: type "swapon -s"
<EriC^^> !paste | gambl0r3
<ubottu> gambl0r3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, what does that command do?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: It says password incorrect because I set a password so should I enter my passowrd
<OerHeks> -s show
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: it shows the status of the swaps
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, oh ok
<EriC^^> bray90820_: yeah, enter the root password
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/yZLCP21B
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Then what?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: type "mount -o remount,rw /"
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: type "sudo swapoff -a"
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: that will deactivate the swap for right now
<gambl0r3> the command does nothing
<gambl0r3> wtf. i dont want to deactivate it
<gambl0r3> tell me what a command does before telling to type it
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: 1 language, 2 you need to deactivate it before making it bigger, 3 i did tell you 1sec later..
<gambl0r3> you should say step 2, before telling 'type <cmd>'
<gambl0r3> just saying
<Gerowen> gambl0r3: If you're looking for help with something, it would behooves you not to get angry with somebody who is volunteering time they could be spending on something else to help you out.  He could have just told you to google it and figure it out yourself.
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: well, you asked how to enlarge swap, i cant write a newspaper about the whole ordeal
<gambl0r3> Gerowen, dont be so sensitive. im not angry.
<gambl0r3> sometimes people say, do this...do that without even explaining what they're trying to do
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: i dont know how much you know/want to know about the process
<EriC^^> maybe be like 'explain each step to me, i care to learn/know'
<gambl0r3> i dont want a newspaper article but a simple one line explanation would be nice....'type <cmd>.  this command does X'
<OerHeks> why should we copy paste..
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: anyhow, type 'sudo rm /swapfile'  that removes the swapfile
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, should i close all my applications?
<gambl0r3> before i type that command?
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: no
<gambl0r3> ok done. now what
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: how big do you want the new swap?
<gambl0r3> i dont know, how big should i make it?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: I did the mount and remount now what?
<gambl0r3> i have 8gb of ram
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: that depends on your needs and whether you want hibernation to work you'll need 8gb in that case
<EriC^^> bray90820_: type 'update-initrd -u k all'
<gambl0r3> whats the difference between swap and ram?
<gambl0r3> i have 8gb of ram, that should be more than enough for what im doing
<mmarconm> swap its used when i ran got out
<gambl0r3> mmarconm, what? that made no sense
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: how did you gather that 1.x/2gb is being used?
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, i have no idea. it just builds up over time
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: maybe something you're running has a memory leak and it's eating up your ram?
<gambl0r3> i can only think of firefox
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Command not found
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: type "ps aux | sort -k3" and look at what has the memory consumed
<gambl0r3> i mostly use firefox, my code editor, libreoffice. thats pretty much it
<gambl0r3> and hexchat
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: what's the memory right now at? try "free -h"
<EriC^^> bray90820_: sorry, "update-initramfs -u -k all"
<gambl0r3> thats a useful command.
<NorthwestVegan> htop will also give you the mem usage of the processes
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/0Cp2uRAA
<gambl0r3> i use htop. thats how i know my swap is almost full
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: the memory looks good right now, 4gb free
<gambl0r3> ok i still dont know how much swap i should allocate
<gambl0r3> 3gb?
<NorthwestVegan> you could also ps -aux to get the pid and use pmap to see all the usage of that process
<gambl0r3> if my swap is full but i still have lots of ram, will that affect the performance of my computer?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Then what?
<umhello> heya
<umhello> does anyone know how to fix enp0s3
<umhello> not being seen by networkmanager
<umhello> and yet
<umhello> controllable by ifconfig
<umhello> like, ifconfig sees it but networkmanager does not
<tomreyn> !enter | umhello
<ubottu> umhello: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<umhello> considers it unmanaged.
<RtMF|afk> umhello: check /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf if "nmcli dev set enp0s3 managed yes" doesn't work
 * RtMF|afk may have gotten set and dev in the wrong order there
<RtMF|afk> and the config file will have a mention of it listed in umanaged or managed=no, right now I'm on my VPS which doesn't happen to have it installed
<EriC^^> bray90820_: type 'reboot'
<RtMF|afk> >.> is it worth unafking with ~20min left?
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: no it wont
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: keep a look at the memory and see if it was full at some point so that it started using swap
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, oh i see. so it only uses swap whenever my ram is full?
<EriC^^> i think so, i'm not entirely sure
<EriC^^> i guess not though, i'm actually using 10mb of swap though i dont think my memory was full, so i guess not
<gambl0r3> i dont think so either cause i dont know i've ever reached max ram usage
<umhello> RtMf|afk this is the config file:   GNU nano 2.9.3       /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf                    [main] plugins=ifupdown,keyfile  [ifupdown] managed=true  [device] wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=no
<EriC^^> i'd say just make sure the memory isn't getting full and all is good, no need to make the swap larger unless you want hibernation
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Back to emergency mode
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: did you run the "sudo rm /swapfile" comman btw?
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, ya
<EriC^^> bray90820_: see if it mentions anything before the emergency mode, it might have to do with the fsck it ran earlier, the filesystem might be missing files
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: ok, to make the swap file again type "sudo fallocate -l 2G /swapfile"
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: then type "sudo chmod 600 /swapfile && sudo mkswap /swapfile"
<gambl0r3> that creates a swap file with 2gb right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: no problem, btw what does "cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness" give? default is 60
<umhello> so um does anyone know what can be done to make it amnagaed
<umhello> *managed
<umhello> using 18.04.2 LTS btw
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, 60. what does that mean?
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: it's how much the kernel will tend to use the swap, higher value means more swap usage
<gambl0r3> ok
<bray90820_> EriC^^: These are currently the only errors I can find
<bray90820_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9alfe6qg4jisdlx/Error%202.jpg?dl=0
<EriC^^> bray90820_: try logging in, then typing "journalctl -xb"
<tomreyn> umhello: is this a new installation, was network manager working before, did you make changes to it which broke it?
<umhello> yes, this is a new installation. it was working before. stopped working after I added iscsi or added a keyscript
<umhello> possible one of those influenced it?
<umhello> or the initramfs hook but unlikely
<tomreyn> umhello: depends on how you did it, i guess.
<tomreyn> umhello: is this a server or desktop installation?
<umhello> desktop
<tomreyn> umhello: with iscsi storage?
<umhello> uh no idea tbh; iscsi is just used to get internet connectivity before a boot script runs
<umhello> well, in the initramfs
<tomreyn> umhello: i can't follow this logic. can you point to the how.to you followed?
<umhello> haven't followed any howto; i just use iscsi in initramfs to get internet because it was what I found somewhen a month ago or so
<umhello> well, the only howto I have is my commands list
<tomreyn> umhello: do you feel like sharing those commands?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Lots of stuff there but theses seems to be the only errors
<bray90820_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6pmckcvm81rjy0/IMG_20190223_184912.jpg?dl=0
<umhello> well nothing much there; just apt update, upgrade, add a keyscript to /etc/crypttab, install guest additions in vb and virtualbox-guest-dkms, add +x to keyscript, install open-iscsi and sshpass, echo "iscsi" >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, echo "ISCSI_AUTO=true" > /etc/iscsi/iscsi.initramfs, add a hook to initamfs-tools, add +x to it, ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096, update-initramfs -u and also reboot a few times in the process
<umhello> that's it
<EriC^^> bray90820_: aha seems like a bug, try the using the advanced menu in grub to boot an older kernel, or when you get to emergency mode, press ctrl+d to try continue booting
<bray90820_> Tried control-D already
<bray90820_> I will try an older kernel
<umhello> is there anything wrong with that setup tomreyn
<tomreyn> umhello: so you're using a side effect of initializing the iscsi module to bring up the network early. that's weird, and there are surely better ways, but it should not break things. other than network-manager, probably, which will likel ynot try to initialize an already initialized network interface.
<Gerowen> Is there any VM software that lets you create ARM based virtual machines on an X86 host?  I would like to experiment with things like ubuntu core in a virtualised environment, but VirtualBox only does x86 virtual machines.
<umhello> good point tomreyn - any ideas on how I could uninitialize the network interface so that it'd be... reinitialized?
<tomreyn> umhello: no, not really, would have to read up on how this works, too.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: About 60 bucks but you may find this of interest: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/02/19/easy-iot-with-ubuntu-core-and-raspberry-pi
<umhello> hm, I see. but it's not possible to add a pre-initialized network interface to networkmanager is it
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: I was literally just reading that, is what made me curious, :p
<umhello> also what other ways would there be that could perhaps not break network-manager tomreyn
<Gerowen> I have a raspberry pi, although "technically" I gave it to my little boy as a retropie, so I don't want to take it from him.
<Gerowen> I may just have to order my own.
<Gerowen> Just wanted a way to tinker and try things out in a virtual environment before committing things to hardware.
<bray90820_> EriC^^: All three kernels do the same thing
<tomreyn> umhello: do you have a NM connection profile for this interface?
<umhello> adding one didn't really work tbh tomreyn
<umhello> networkmanager straight up ignores enp0s3
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: :) Going where no man has gone before :P
<qwebirc69549> can someone help me get an inspiron 7347 on wifi?
<qwebirc51902> hello, could anyone help me? my problem: when i reboot the system, it doesnt recognize the Mini USB Wireless N300Mbps TL-WN823N. I have to disconnect it and then conect it again.
<tomreyn> umhello: "nmcli d set <ifname> autoconnect yes managed yes" should make a device managed by NM.
<tomreyn> umhello: also, "nmcli n" should report that it is enabled
<umhello> it reports it is enabled... but if I write nmcli it says itš unmanaged
<qwebirc51902> hello, could anyone help me? my problem: when i reboot the system, it doesnt recognize the Mini USB Wireless N300Mbps TL-WN823N. I have to disconnect it and then conect it again.
<bray90820_> EriC^^: What should i do from here?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: no idea tbh
<bray90820_> Maybe I could update the kernel from the live USB
<bray90820_> Do you know what Kernel I was trying to boot from when it failed?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: i was about to suggest that, go to the grub recovery mode and before choosing drop to root shell choose "start  networking"
<tomreyn> umhello: maybe it's managed by systemd-networkd then?
<EriC^^> bray90820_: then drop to root shell and try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bray90820_> Drop to the root shell where I was at before?
<umhello> seems to be the case! Any way to fix that? tomreyn
<tomreyn> umhello: well this doesn't happen by itself. i guess you did it, then you will probbaly know how to undo it, too?
<Bashing-om> untermensch: Check from the "renderer" line : cat /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml .
<umhello> has to be a side effect of the iscsi boot
<umhello> no idea how to undo it, but guess Iļl try that tomorrow. :D
<tomreyn> umhello: systemd-networkd configuration is stored in /etc/systemd/networkd.conf (IIRC)
<umhello> this is getting funny - the network folder is empty!
<umhello> yet the logs show  systemd-networkd[616]: enp0s3: Configured"
<tomreyn> umhello: read its man page, it will tell all its configuration locations
<umhello> Yup, found two files in the /run/ one
<umhello> which contain my network configuration
<umhello> (well, in /run/systemd/network)
<umhello> what would fix the current situation?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: so what exactly am I suppose to do?
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Apperently it's still a swap issue
<bray90820_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tjdl83kkkrxiz9n/IMG_20190223_194121.jpg?dl=0
<bray90820_> Apparently that timed out before and I didn't realize it
<Bashing-om> umhello: "netplan" controls networking. For a place to start see: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan .
<umhello> checked it out earlier, sadly doesn't do much
<umhello> all I know is that it is managed by systemd-networkd-wait-nolnie
<umhello> *online
<scientes> what do i need to do to get ubuntu to boot after copying the whole filesystem to another disk
<scientes> I changed /etc/fstab and ran update-grub, and install-grub
<scientes> but it still hung
<EriC^^> bray90820_: try commenting out the swap line in fstab temporarily by adding a "#" at the start of the line
<EriC^^> bray90820_: it doesnt mention a swap issue, it mentions something about a backup service, a custom one
<EriC^^> bray90820_: try commenting out this line in fstab /dev/Backup/Backup		/media/aaron/Backup		ext4	defaults1 2
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Yeah that's not a backup service backup is the name of my LVM
<bray90820_> I think I may have figured out the iddue
<bray90820_> *Issue
<bray90820_> So that wasn't the issue
<bray90820_> But backup that you were referring to is my LVM
<bray90820_> EriC^^: So yeah that booted but now my LVM is not accessible
<mustmodify______> I've really hosed something while attempting to fix my version of ssl.
<mustmodify______> I rebooted and now the only network I see under 'ifconfig' is 'lo'.
<mustmodify______> (and docker0, which ... doesn't count.)
<mustmodify______> also 'dhclient: command not found'
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Got any more ideas?
<VitoG> dunno
<mustmodify______> So... what package do I need to install to get DHCP running?
<scientes> my dock disappeared and i can't figure out why
<tomreyn> mustmodify______: for a dhcp *client*? one option is isc-dhcp-client
<whoareU1> in order to download bt&magnet torrent file, which tools in command line can use?
<tomreyn> whoareU1: apt-cache search bittorrent.*(cli|console|nox)
<rfm> whoareU1, I use transmission-daemon and transmission-remote (though really I use the web interface more than command)
<bray90820_> EriC^^: I think this is a result of the initramfs stuff we were doing before
<bray90820_> https://pastebin.com/raw/c4Hgkqyx
<bray90820_> EriC^^: Ok yeah my bad don't listen to me
<jxfreeman> Good evening
<jxfreeman> Have the irc.ubuntu.com servers been taken down?
<jxfreeman> Perhaps the wrong question
<jxfreeman> When I attempt to connect I get cert errors.
<bray90820_> How would I mount an LVM on boot?
<C0BALT> Hello from Vancouver. I'm very new to buntutntu
<cim209> nice
<C0BALT> when I have QTCAM open (found here) https://github.com/econsysqtcam/qtcam
<C0BALT> I'm trying to run something like a cron job every 5 minutes to do a webcam capture
<guiverc> bray90820_, an example from a system of mine "/dev/mapper/de2900--da-de2900--da /shared       ext4    rw,errors=remount-ro,noauto     0 2"  (from /etc/fstab) ; the name can be obtained from `lvdisplay` if you've fogotten it
<Guest51063> l
<cliff1245> Hi, is there a way to change my interface name now that ifconfig isn't on the box anymore?
<guiverc> cliff1245, you can add `ifconfig` if you want the relegated command, but https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04  (upvote 60) answer may be helpful
<ChiLL-Two> i dont know but you can install net-tools
<ChiLL-Two> to get ifconfig
<cliff1245> thanks, I'd rather not have to install net-tools
<ryuo> cliff1245: the only way i found that was effective was to use systemd's link files. see man systemd.link
<Bashing-om> cliff1245: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ to change.
<Linuxuser> After updating my thinkpad, my two finger scroll does not work on resume :(, any help?
<qwebirc34378> Good evening folks
<XxSYDxX_> i have installed anbox and adb both, but i cannot install apps on anbox. When i use "adb install IRCCloud_v4.14_apkpure.com.apk", it shows "adb: failed to install IRCCloud_v4.14_apkpure.com.apk: Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_NO_MATCHING_ABIS: Failed to extract native libraries, res=-113]"
<CarlFK> how can I apt-get this file?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/current/grubnetx64.efi.signed
<OerHeks> XxSYDxX_, you might want to ask on the #anbox IRC channel on the FreeNode network or in the Anbox telegram group (https://t.me/anbox).  >> depreciated snap https://snapcraft.io/anbox-installer
<CarlFK> for current release, not xenial
<XxSYDxX_> OerHerks: Thanks
<OerHeks> current bionic lts http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/current/
<CarlFK> OerHeks: im looking for a package
<OerHeks> just apt-get install < filename>  .. but it is part of grubx64.efi ?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/PXE-IPv6
<CarlFK> OerHeks: I'm still not finding that file.  but maybe it gets renamed? also how do I "download the grub-efi-amd64-signed binary package with apt-get and extract the grubnetx64.efi.signed binary" ?
<CarlFK> maybe this is it: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi-signed/grubnetx64.efi.signed
<OerHeks> wget ?
<OerHeks> and how to extract, i have no clue in that wiki
<CarlFK> heh - wiki says "The uefi-netboot.sh script enables you to download..."
<CarlFK> uefi-netboot.sh does wget -O grubx64.efi http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/current/grubnetx64.efi.signed
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/current/grubnetx64.efi.signed  404
<CarlFK> I'm kinda going in the wrong direction :p
<MagePsycho> I am unable to exit from crontab
<MagePsycho> sudo crontab -u www-data -e
<MagePsycho> just prints the length of content
<MagePsycho> and I am stuck, unable to exit even if i type exit, :q!, Ctrl + x, quit .. whatever
<sandwitch> MagePsycho, mayby your (accidental) in command mode of vi, ty some escapes ans then 'q!'
<qwebirc34378> Is there a coherent way to do a fresh install of 18.04.2 on USB using UEFI?
<MagePsycho> I have posted by question here - https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/502647/unable-to-get-out-from-crontab-command
<MagePsycho> If anybody is interested in giving answers. Thanks
<cyberspectre> Hey guys. I'm using a docker container based on ubuntu. Being a container, it's lightweight, and didn't come with cron. I installed cron, but cron doesn't start on system boot. How can I make it start on boot?
<cim209> cyberspectre: you'd have build a new image based on that container then do your mods in the Dockerfile
<guiverc> MagePsycho, what is your default editor?  you may have it set to an editor you don't know, and it's this knowledge that baffles you.
<guiverc> MagePsycho, `man crontab` and search `-e'  for more info if you want to change the editor to something you know.
<cim209> then docker build -t your-name/parent-image-name-or-whatever
<cim209> oops forgot the . at the end, that's important
<cyberspectre> cim209, oh man, that's more complicated than I assumed. I don't know if I'm up for that
<cim209> it's not complicated at all
<cyberspectre> I just know practically nothing about docker yet. This is the first time I'm using it
<cim209> i'm kinda new too
<cim209> but i'm building my own docker stack using traefik as the reverse proxy
<cyberspectre> So let me look into what you're telling me to do.
<cim209> your Dockerfile would have something like From ubuntu RUN apt update && apt install some-cron-service
<mint_> Hello
<tchakatak> mint_: Hello
<mint_> I have a problem  on linux mint with shutdown
<ducasse> !mint | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<mint_> Thank you
<ducasse> mint_: i think there is a channel here on freenode also
<oscar__> hola
<oscar__>  buenos dias
<teamspeakuser> Hey :)
<teamspeakuser> Is there an up to date alternative to youtube-dl?
<ducasse> youtube-dl is frequently updated, just not the ubuntu packages
<ducasse> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<whoareU> i need set browser as my proxy-user in wget command, but i can't find where to get these information
<teamspeakuser> ducasse:  how can I enable to get the latest update of youtube-dl?
<no_gravity> Hello! Sometimes the ssh connection between my desktop and my laptop suddenly hangs for a while. Any ideas how to go about this?
<ducasse> teamspeakuser: you can look for a ppa or other third-party package, i also think it is installable with pip.
<ducasse> no_gravity: wireless connection?
<no_gravity> ducasse: Yes
<ducasse> no_gravity: try using wired instead
<no_gravity> ducasse: No
<ducasse> ok, then
<ducasse> no_gravity: it would help you determine if there is something in your wireless setup that needs to be fixed, but if you don't want to you're on your own
<j00n> Hello! Is there a way to get m2crypto for python3 under ubuntu? Also, when I try to install it via pip on bionic and on cosmic it simply fails. This is really annoying
<j00n> Why doesn't Ubuntu offer m2crypto lib for py3 anyway?
<ducasse> !info python-m2crypto
<ubottu> python-m2crypto (source: m2crypto): Python wrapper for the OpenSSL library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27.0-5 (bionic), package size 324 kB, installed size 3184 kB
<ducasse> seems there is no python3 version, has one been made?
<j00n> Tring to build it from source or via pip also fails on cosmic and bionic
<j00n> which really sucks
<ducasse> i'd ask the maintainer of python-m2crypto
<tmm88> hey guys
<tmm88> does ubuntu 64 bit 18 lts works on a intel q9900?
<ducasse> good morning
<tmm88> ducasse good morning how are you doing?
<tmm88> esidore ducasse is a great name of a great surrealistic writer
<ducasse> he is :)
<ducasse> afaict that should work fine
<ducasse> although i can't find any info on it
<KaitoDaumoto> is there any requirements on installing? like drivers (just curious)
<lotuspsychje> KaitoDaumoto: depends what you are trying to do?
<ducasse> KaitoDaumoto: the regular install image will let you get far enough to install and add any drivers you might need
<ducasse> the kernel itself already supports most hardware
<KaitoDaumoto> i see so i have no issue for this .. lately i was tried to install ubuntu via usb but sadly the error popups on the earlier installation ...
<tchakatak> tmm88: you should not have any problems on a C2Q
<lotuspsychje> KaitoDaumoto: what kind of error?
<KaitoDaumoto> the thing cant be install and error come out everytime i booted the OS .. sometime screen blacky too
<KaitoDaumoto> ill screenshot when i try it again later
<KaitoDaumoto> :D
<lewistech> yo
<lewistech> sup?
<lotuspsychje> !support | lewistech welcome
<ubottu> lewistech welcome: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lewistech> hey vlad1777
<lewistech> hey milkt
<lotuspsychje> lewistech: only ubuntu support questions here please
<lewistech> hey japh
<EmanueleC> Hi, I've submitted some bugs for Kubuntu, but I know that the bugs are not taken into consideration like on Ubuntu and the last bug that I reported is a bit annoying and present for a long time.
<EmanueleC> Maybe if I want to use KDE plsma Ubuntu is not the ideal dsitro?
<EmanueleC> Hi, I've submitted some bugs for Kubuntu, but I know that the bugs are not taken into consideration like on Ubuntu and the last bug that I reported is a bit annoying and present for a long time.
<tchakatak> EmanueleC: what bug do you have ?
<EmanueleC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1817418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817418 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) " Crash "ksmserver-logout-greeter" or other KDE packages plasma after an update" [Undecided,New]
<adam_> hi
<tchakatak> It was wrote 20h ago... leave it a bit of time
<adam_> pardon?
<tchakatak> adam_: it was not for you ;)
<adam_> oh, okay. sorry :)
<adam_> im new here
<tchakatak> adam_: dont worry.
<EmanueleC> Another bug bother, even if now I realized that I solved since I added from "NVIDIA setting" the option: "Force Full composition pipeline", an option that solves the tearing on NVIDIA + KWIN.
<EmanueleC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1816558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816558 in sddm (Ubuntu) "SDDM resolution problems when the user closes" [Undecided,New]
<ducasse> EmanueleC: you are going to get bugs in any distro
<EmanueleC> Other reported bugs of old, and that have many users
<EmanueleC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/363695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363695 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index uses too much CPU and memory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ducasse> some bugs get more attention than others, that's just the way it is
<EmanueleC> I have a question to ask: How come Ubuntu desktop does not consider defaulting to Btrfs? The huge advantages it has on snapshots would be useful when updating from release A to release B
<EmanueleC> I had also asked on the forum: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/switch-to-btrfs-by-default/9783
<ducasse> because it's still under development
<EmanueleC> It does not seem that way from the WIKI status of Btrfs https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Status
<blackflow> and proven rather unreliable.
<blackflow> EmanueleC: yeah, no.   https://wiki.debian.org/Btrfs#Warnings
<ducasse> EmanueleC: in my experience it's not ready yet
<blackflow> Ubuntu is betting on ZFS instead
<blackflow> rumor has it it's being added to the installers
<blackflow> (the support for it)
<EmanueleC> Are all cases for desktop use? I use Btrfs in single volume from Ubuntu 12.04, with enabled LZO compression, ZSTD and autodefrag, I've never had a problem, it has helped me many times to restore the snapshot after a regression in some update or version upgrade.
<blackflow> they're cases for "btrfs use".
<EmanueleC> 145/5000
<EmanueleC> Am I wrong or ZFS is not included in the Linux kernel? and is not supported by Linux kernel maintainers?
<EmanueleC> See the latest problems with the 5. * kernel on ZFS.
<blackflow> EmanueleC: neither is nvidia
<blackflow> meaning what's your point?   ZFS is part of the Ubuntu linux kernel packages, and fully supported excpet for installation on ZFS root, which, I'm told, is a WIP
<blackflow> the problems with linux 5.x are political and soemthing ZFS has alredy worked around
<blackflow> (by implementing the functionality itself, rather than relying on deprecated kernel APIs that are now exported as GPL only)
<EmanueleC> I want to reiterate on the point "that Btrfs is not stable", openSUSE uses it on "/" for many years, without major problems
<EmanueleC> https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:BTRFS
<ducasse> this is really getting offtopic here, too
<blackflow> EmanueleC: "without major problems" is [citation needed]
<blackflow>   and besides, nobody else does. Red Hat has made it clear they will not support Btrfs.
<blackflow> OpenSUSE is a big mess distro. their own rolling release Tumbleweed is not working properly with their own package tool zypper
<blackflow> so I wouldn't value what opensuse does or thinks, one bit as anything serious.
<blackflow> this convo is perhaps more suitable for #ubuntu-discuss
<whoareU> error prompt" kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908), when i install virualbox on ubuntu18.04
<ixxie> morning folks; say I want to bump the version of a package to a particular version with apt-get, how would I do this?
<ixxie> for example I currently have the default tmux 2.6 installed and wanna bump to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux/2.8-2
<ducasse> ixxie: grab the package source and build it, or look for a ppa with the version you want
<ixxie> ducasse: so there is no way to tell apt to install a particular version besides selecting the ppa?
<ducasse> ixxie: it needs a repo to get it from
<ixxie> I see
<blackflow> ixxie: there is but it's not really recommended. you add 19.04 repo and then do some apt-pinning to get tmux only from that repo. which would probably pull in a newer libevent which would probably break your system for other things that require libevent.
<ixxie> so better to just build from source
<blackflow> ideally you backport the package, by building it from src-deb as ducasse suggested.
<ixxie> right
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<stripe> hi all, would it be possible to move /var to a seperate drive by mounting that drive as /var by editing /etc/fstab and copying the contents of /var over, or would a fresh install be the best course of action? cheers
<ducasse> stripe: you can move it, but you might want to do so from a live image as plenty of the contents are open by the running system
<stripe> ducasse, thanks I never thought about using a live cd (so the system was not running) makes perfect sense, cheers mate :)
<ducasse> yw
<juanjoxt> Is IRC dead?
<BluesKaj> not here
<iCherry> hey so uhm
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: do you have an ubuntu question?
<iCherry> i open lappy, turns out it ran out of battery thru the night, so i plug it in what not
<iCherry> yeah gimme sec
<iCherry> grub shows up, this usually didnt happen so i press enter whatever
<iCherry> https://i.imgur.com/2NraWVZ.jpg
<iCherry> and then that shows up
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: your ubuntu version and laptop brand/model please?
<iCherry> ubuntu 18.10, acer aspire AO1-431-C2Q8
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: did you try to boot a previous kernel yet?
<iCherry> then after a couple of seconds it just continued to the login screen https://i.imgur.com/3ptdrFS.jpg
<badSophia> how can i know my cpu on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> badSophia: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: so it hits login screen afterall
<tomreyn> badSophia: a web search had surely brought this up, too, though ;-)
<iCherry> yeah
<badSophia> tomreyn: thanks
<iCherry> and i manage to login as usual
<iCherry> but something like that cant be normal
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: doublecheck if system up to date?
<badSophia> tomreyn: anyway intel pentinum(r) cpu u5400 1.2GHz is not good to use ubuntu?
<tomreyn> badSophia: it's good if it works for you
<badSophia> if it works for me?
<badSophia> what you mean?
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | iCherry see also
<ubottu> iCherry see also: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<ducasse> badSophia: if it does what you need
<badSophia> ah
<badSophia> thanks
<tomreyn> badSophia: it's a very old ultra-mobile cpu, but if you don't mind the performance when running ubuntu on it then i guess you'Re fine.
<badSophia> when i use it on windows 10, i must wait something for long time :(
<badSophia> ok thanks tomreyn :)
<iCherry> did update/upgrade, nothing related to kernel there
<iCherry> ill see
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: maybe it was a glitch related to your powercut?
<iCherry> yeah thats what i thought at first, ill go through the bios article thing and eestart
<badSophia> tomreyn: raspberry pi3 vs u5400 cpu, which is better to use my server?
<iCherry> restart
<tomreyn> badSophia: we don't really do ##hardware here, other than supporting ubuntu's system requirements.
<badSophia> ah thanks tomreyn :)
<iCherry> well
<iCherry> it only provides a .exe
<iCherry> neat
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | iCherry
<ubottu> iCherry: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tomreyn> iCherry: to find your current bios version: dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<iCherry> wait what
<iCherry> itll execute the .exe even if i got no windows on it? nicce
<tomreyn> don't do the firmware update this way on linux.
<iCherry> it seems acer provides updates only for windows so im kinda stuck there
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: did you read the biosupdate link?
<iCherry> yewh
<iCherry> yeah
<iCherry> ill restart lappy and maybe its fixed, maybe it was a power cut bug
<FavouriteFruit> Well, same thing again, but I guess it still works so w/e
<FavouriteFruit> Thanks though
<tomreyn> like all (or all i've seen so far) acer bios'es this is an insyde bios, the latest is version 1.12 (release date 2017/02/20). insyde does provide linux firmware update utilities, but not to the general public (you can still find download links, but maybe not the latest version)
<tomreyn> and of course, that's not supported then, your own risk.
<iCherry> yeah, insyde, ive got 1.08 or 1.06 depending on what app i listen to
<iCherry> well, it works for now and thats all that matters, thx
<lotuspsychje> iCherry: you can try the freedos method described on the wiki
<tomreyn> btw. it's normal for the grub menu to show up when your system did not do a clean shutdown.
<tomreyn> you should configure it to shutdown by itself when power goes low to prevent such situations.
<iCherry> yeah ill look into that
<tomreyn> shutdown gracefully, that is.
<iCherry> lotus thx, i didnt see that one, ill check it out
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<iCherry> ty
<tomreyn> the freeods method wont work with acer insyde bioses, they only support it on windows 64-bit platforms.
<tomreyn> there 'they' = acer, insyde supports others.
<lotuspsychje> ah good to know tomreyn
<Vuurdraak_> good day all, if i do a distro upgrade from 14.04 lts to 18.04 lts , will it remove openshot v1 that i use from the ubuntu 14.04 repo and replace it with a later version like v2 that misses functionality compaired to the older version, and if so how to stop it
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: it will upgrade openshot to version 2.4.1 (+ Ubuntu patches)
<Vuurdraak_> :(
<Vuurdraak_> can i prevent that from hapening as i already have both versions and v1 can do stuff v2 cant do
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: not upgrading ubuntu is not an option, though, since 14.04 is on the brink to reaching its end of life
<Vuurdraak_> yes
<Vuurdraak_> the thing is openshot officialy doesnt support v1 anymore its not on their website, im afraid i will lose v1 without being able to get it back
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: xenial (ubuntu 16.04 LTS) has two more years of support and provides openshot 1.4.3
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: add a new !bug wishlist to openshot, and explain what the current version can't
<Vuurdraak_> its sad as both programs have differnt options
<tomreyn> you may also be able to find unsupported openshot 1.x packages for 18.04
<Vuurdraak_> mm interesting
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Vuurdraak_> thanks for the tips
<courrier> Anyone using DéjàDup for backups? I'm getting an endless password question and dunno what to do
<courrier> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/54612290/d%c3%a9j%c3%a0-dup-37-0-asks-password-again-and-again
<Vuurdraak_> so for instance this repo got openshot 1.4.3-1 , im guessing there is no certainty it will work in 18.04, as it might depend on older packages or something, https://launchpad.net/~viktornova/+archive/ubuntu/random
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: external ppa's 'could' get you into dependency problems indeed
<Vuurdraak_> yeh
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: but its your system, if you really need this version..
<Vuurdraak_> i guess the safest route for the moment is upgrading to 16.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: from 14.04 you need to ugrade to 16.04 anyway
<Vuurdraak_> ahhh xD
<Vuurdraak_> okay problem solved then for the comming 2 years :D
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: what is this magic openshot feature you need anway?
<Vuurdraak_> good one, i dont know anymore what it was, i think certain filters/transitions are not in the v2
<Vuurdraak_> v1 has more options in that sence unles stuff changed
<tomreyn> courrier: you will probably need to run it in a temrinal to find out what is actually going wrong there
<tomreyn> *terminal
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: take a look at recent bugs maybe you can find something relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/openshot
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: have you considered a different application for your video editing needs?
<Vuurdraak_> there are over 50 effects in v1
<Vuurdraak_> and only 14 effects in v2
<Vuurdraak_> in my versions
<Vuurdraak_> just counted them
<Vuurdraak_> i always use v1 :)
<tomreyn> !enter | Vuurdraak_
<ubottu> Vuurdraak_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Vuurdraak_> i got more rendering programs but i like openshot v1.4.3 the most even though it is buggy sometimes
<tomreyn> your version being the one which is available in ubuntu 14.04? this will be very old. however, it appears that many people prefer other editors such as shotcut over openshot nowadays.
<Vuurdraak_> i dont know shotcut
<tomreyn> i suggest create an 18.04 live / installer, and test it there.
<ducasse> might be time to start learning another program if v1 is no longer maintained
<tomreyn> and if you like it, either backup and install 18.04 from scratch, or, less preferrable, do the LTS upgrades
<tomreyn> there is also Kdenlive
<Vuurdraak_> since openshot v1 is still in the 16.04 repo i will upgrade the OS only to 16.04 lts for now, i already have a live usb where i can boot to 18.04 lts also i got 18.04 lts on my laptop, i will take a look at shotcut from there
<qwebirc72513> ?
<tomreyn> !
<Vuurdraak_> ;
<Vuurdraak_> okay going down for reboot , the software update pannel suddenly only is showing a bar and not the rest of the window, see if a boot helps o7 thansk for all the great tips again o/
<courrier> tomreyn: can I run Déjà Dup in some verbose mode to get the exact same command line maybe?
<courrier> That would also be handy so that I don't struggle with encryption keys and stuff
<tomreyn> courrier: deja dup uses duplicity, which is a command line utility, which surely has more options.
<tomreyn> courrier: but just opening deja dup from a terminal may already make it print more information on where it's failing (to the terminal)
<courrier> Ah true, the terminal might be a good start.
<kamran> helo
<lotuspsychje> welcome kamran
<kamran> how r u?
<ducasse> kamran: if you have a support question you can ask here, for chat please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mra90> where I can find a source code of BIOS for my board?
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<ducasse> mra90: you probably can't, and it's not ontopic here
<mra90> lotuspsychje: my question is different
<mra90> I don;t want to make an update I want to study source code of it
<mra90> ducasse: so what about the documentation on which base I could write my own?
<blackflow> mra90: look up libreboot.org, if you want to study the source of a BIOS
<mra90> blackflow: looks nice, thanks!
<mra90> blackflow: the only problem is they don't support the HW I own ;D
<ducasse> mra90: try finding a more appropriate channel with !alis, it's offtopic here
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<VitoG> hello
<venik212> When I use google-chrome or google-chrome-stable the UI font is TINY.  I found no way of enlarging it-- can anyone help?  Lubuntu 18.10 LXQt.
<tomreyn> venik212: use chromium-browser
<fleabeard> when using networkctl status it doesn't list my dns server. It shows my ip and gateway only. Any way I can view the dns I'm currently using?
<fleabeard> additionally, it says "WARNING: systemd-networkd is not running, output will be incomplete." at the top, not sure what that's on about.
<fleabeard> doing cat /etc/resolv.conf it only outputs my nameserver :/
<tomreyn> fleabeard: networkctl is a systemd utility, can be used with systemd-networkd. you are probably using network-manager instead (running a desktop?). if so, use "nmcli" instead.
<Reepicheep> Has anyone seen unattended-upgrades remove packages?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CjptsSVBK6/
<fleabeard> tomreyn, that worked, thanks!
<Reepicheep> this is not good when it removes stuff like freeipa-client and bind9 :|
<leftyfb> fleabeard: nmcli device show
<tomreyn> Reepicheep: a matter of how you configured it, i guess.
<test> test
<kcin> anybody here ?
<kcin> utnubu
<kcin>  UTNUBU
<qwebirc33370> Greetings.  I'm somewhat new to Ubuntu as I'm trying to switch a home media server over from Windows.  My mainenance/install bench uses a 40inch tv as a monitor which makes the initial work after install all but impossible to see.  Is there a way to change the resolution at the prompt?
<BluesKaj> impossible to see..how?
<qwebirc33370> impossible as in I practically have to climb on the bench to get close enough to read the tiny text
<traekili> maybe checkout xrandr
<BluesKaj> systems settings> fonts
<qwebirc33370> I have no GUI after the fresh iI have no GUI yet
<qwebirc33370> Bleh, sorry.  I have no GUI yet.  I'm in the process of installing some base functions I found from googling.  I'm just trying to make the command prompt work a little easier on my eyes
<ioria> qwebirc33370, you can boot with 'nomodeset'
<fleabeard> !nomodeset | qwebirc33370
<ubottu> qwebirc33370: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qwebirc33370> I will try.  thank you
<ioria> qwebirc33370, otherwise you need to edit your /etc/default/grub configuration
<fleabeard> anyone know if you can get the screenshot applet that is used in ubuntu budgie and install it on another version of ubuntu? Like vanilla ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: check the packagename from system monitor?
<podivilov> Hi all!
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, I got annoyed with budgie's broken panel and went back to vanilla ubuntu so I don't have it installed to check :(
<OerHeks> that package might pull in the whole desktop
<OerHeks> so, carefull what you do
<lotuspsychje> welcome podivilov how can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: apt-cache doesnt show any budgie screenshot tool, so as OerHeks suggests it might be in another package that pulls more
<leonardus> is there a way to check within the OS if my RAM is running in dual channel?
<OerHeks> fleabeard, just install gnome-screenshot
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: maybe try: sudo inxi -mxxx
<fleabeard> I was really looking for something that had the same functionality of the budgie screenshot applet (in particular to its ability to upload to imgur right from the app itself)
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: try shutter or flameshot perhaps (didnt test myself)
<ducasse> fleabeard: the budgie tool might not be a separate executable as such, but maybe (part of) a library
<fleabeard> yeah, that's what I'm thinking since it is only available in the budgie applet menu and not in the usual repo's. I'll give shutter a shot since it seems to have similar functionality, thanks!
<ioria> fleabeard, in the 16.04 ppa, it's a separate package: https://launchpad.net/~budgie-remix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> nice find ioria
<rapidwave> I can't seem to get either MySQL nor MariaDB to have /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<ioria> but i don't think you installed budgie with that ppa, right ? fleabeard
<fleabeard> ioria, right, when I was running budgie it was from an install of ubuntu-budgie
<ioria> fleabeard, so it's embedded
<fleabeard> ioria, ah okay, does that mean I can't get that same applet on another system outside of budgie?
<ioria> fleabeard, if there's no pkg, associated you can clone from github
<fleabeard> ioria, sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm still very new to linux. But how would I verify if there is no pkg associated? I'm assuming their aren't at this point, but am not really sure.
<ioria> fleabeard, apt-cache search budgie-screenshot-applet
<Deihmos> just installed ubuntu. now i have to find a way to get rid of the purple / brown colors
<ioria> fleabeard, unless it changed it's name
<Deihmos> is there a built in setitng to do it ?
<ioria> *its
<OerHeks> Deihmos, systemsettings, go wild!
<fleabeard> ioria, thanks, tried that and nothing came back, so I guess it's safe to assume I'd need to clone it from github?
<Deihmos> i did  not see a setting to change the colors but i will try again
<OerHeks> install some theme?
<Deihmos> not really interested in messing around with 3rd party themes
<OerHeks> there *are* more themes in the repos, install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<Deihmos> ok
<ioria> fleabeard, theorically, but if it's integrated in the budgie calendar thing, might be useless
<pikapika> hi
<pikapika> In xubuntu, is the altgr key as a method of typing special characters disabled by default?
<fleabeard> ioria, dang, it's such a nice looking/functioning app :( Thanks for helping me out though!
<ducasse> pikapika: depends on keyboard layout
<pikapika> ok the keyboard settings has the system default selected
<ioria> fleabeard, no problem, another  silly (and dangerous) thing you can try is this ppa; and only install budgie-screenshot-applet ; https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntubudgie/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<ducasse> fleabeard: if there is a package in the ppa you could install that, but it might drag in other stuff
<ioria> fleabeard, frankly, i'am pessimistic
<fleabeard> ioria, I'll give it a shot for science!
<ioria> ok :þ
<ducasse> good luck :)
<fleabeard> oh God, this was a huge mistake...
<fleabeard> it somehow installed Windows 10!
<fleabeard> haha j/k
<pikapika> ducasse
<fleabeard> ioria, okay, so I installed that ppa and did an apt install budgie-screenshot-applet, and it says its installed yet I dunno where it's at lol
<fleabeard> I don't /think/ it brought in anything else nasty
<ducasse> pikapika: look if there is a layout with the same name as your current one, plus 'international'
<pikapika> how'd I find my current name?
<ducasse> fleabeard: do 'dpkg -L budgie-screenshot-applet,' to see which files it installed
<ducasse> pikapika: it should be listed where you select keyboard layout, i  don't use gnome
<pikapika> It is XFCE
<ducasse> i don't use that either :)
<fleabeard> ducasse, https://pastebin.com/ZXqCCHui is what that shows
 * OerHeks stopped visiting pastebin.com
<ducasse> fleabeard: doesn't look like it's a separate binary
<fleabeard> ducasse, oof, alright. At least we gave it a shot hehe
<ducasse> fleabeard: just remove the package and the ppa
<ioria> fleabeard, probably; it's a plugin
<ioria> fleabeard, file /usr/lib/budgie-desktop/plugins/budgie-screenshot-applet
<ducasse> that looks like a directory
<ioria> right
<ioria> fleabeard, file /usr/lib/budgie-desktop/plugins/budgie-screenshot-applet/ScreenshotApplet.plugin
<fleabeard> ioria, sorry for being daft, but does that mean I can run it? It being a plugin and all?
<ioria> fleabeard, file /usr/lib/budgie-desktop/plugins/budgie-screenshot-applet/ScreenshotApplet.plugin     (and paste the output)
<ducasse> let's find out :)
<pikapika> Where does xubuntu search its xorg.conf?
<fleabeard> oh, okay just a tick
<pikapika> I am reading man xorg.conf
<ducasse> pikapika: there is none by default
<pikapika> but the ones I found are from a location not given there
<pikapika> ah
<pikapika> so how do you set the things that normally xorg.conf is used for
<pikapika> (just to clarify, I am using a version with x not with the new window system)
<ducasse> pikapika: you can add snippets to /etc/C11/xorg.conf.d
<fleabeard> ioria, do I paste "file /usr/lib/budgie-desktop/plugins/budgie-screenshot-applet/ScreenshotApplet.plugin" in terminal to run the plugin?
<ducasse> make that X11
<pavlos> leonardus: I did "sudo dmidecode | grep Channel" and got ChannelA-DIMM0 and ChannelB-DIMM0
<ioria> fleabeard, nope,to know what that is
<ducasse> fleabeard: no, run that and show us the output
<fleabeard> oh, gotcha > file /usr/lib/budgie-desktop/plugins/budgie-screenshot-applet/ScreenshotApplet.plugin/usr/lib/budgie-desktop/plugins/budgie-screenshot-applet/ScreenshotApplet.plugin: UTF-8 Unicode text
<ioria> fleabeard, no way
<pikapika> hmm
<pikapika> it seems to have a complex organization with files spread over many directories
<pikapika> and
<pikapika> the originals seem to be in /usr/share
<ioria> fleabeard, "applet" in Budgie is the same as "extension" on GNOME
<Forkbomb_> Hey everyone! Is it okay if I ask for help with something, or am I wrong here for that?
<pikapika> Don't ask to ask
<Forkbomb_> Hahaha okay
<ducasse> Forkbomb_: if it's for ubuntu, sure
<fleabeard> ioria, ah, welp! We tried :) Maybe someday some cool dude with great hair will port that sexy screenshot applet over so the rest of the world can use it outside of budgie :P
<ioria> fleabeard, might be
<Forkbomb_> I have a pretty interesting problem: I just installed Bionic on a Dell Latitude 7212 Rugged Extreme, and the keyboard cover that ships with it seems to, well, interface with the tablet via PC2. In WIn10 I have no problems with it, but in Ubuntu, as soon as I disconnect and reconnect the keyboard or suspend and thaw the tablet, the input from the keyboard cover is completely ignored, save for the touchpad, which is still fully func
<Forkbomb_> I have to reboot the system to get my keyboard back
<Forkbomb_> hwinfo --keyboard lists it, before and after the disconnect, so nothing seems to change there
<Forkbomb_> Any ideas where I should look next?
<ducasse> Forkbomb_: check dmesg or journalctl
<Forkbomb_> I'll get you the dmesg entries regarding the keyboard, I already saved them - one moment
<Forkbomb_> How can I communicate the dmesg to you? Paste it here, or is there a preferred method?
<ducasse> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Forkbomb_> Thank you! Here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J4tS6BkzPJ/
<ducasse> are there any acpi errors in dmesg?
<Forkbomb_> How may I check that for you?
<Forkbomb_> This is what dmesg | grep acpi yielded: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bY8mTSsyPX/
<ducasse> ok, so no to that. if it's ps2, that would react to power being cut
<Forkbomb_> Well, I have no way of confirming whether it actually is PS/2 - I assumed it seeing how the device is initially detected via the i8042
<Forkbomb_> The cover connects to the tablet via this connection that I can't really identify: https://i.dell.com/sites/imagecontent/products/PublishingImages/latitude-12-7212-tablet/1512_PDP_Latitude_7212_Rugged_Extreme_Tablet_mod5.jpg
<takpar> .:21:13:37:. «takpar» @Fuchs can i kiss you?
<takpar> .:21:13:44:. «takpar» i am lessbian
<takpar> .:21:13:46:. «@Fuchs» takpar: could you please leave our network?
<takpar> .:21:13:53:. «takpar» yes oOK
<takpar> .:21:13:54:. «masterJoint» lol
<takpar> .:21:13:56:. «takpar» loool
<takpar> .:21:14:08:. @Fuchs sets Mode: +b $a:takpar
<ducasse> Forkbomb_: i just received a visitor i need to keep company, sorry. hang around and see if anyone else can help.
<Forkbomb_> Okay, thanks
<xubuntu27w> Greetings.  I am a newbie to Linux.  I recently installed Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic).  After doing so, I no longer see my wireless and bletooth connections.  Please, if possible, how do I solve this issue?
<mfoolb> vlad1777d: well you could start finding out brand and model
<mfoolb> vlad1777d: then checking if supported
<mfoolb> vlad1777d: if not searching for drivers
<fleabeard> I have a text file with a bunch of website addresses listed in it. Example google.com on one line, bing.com on the next line. Any way I can in one fell swoop add the www. prefix to the beginning of each website in that list via a terminal command of any way? So I'll have www.google.com on one line and www.bing.com on the other?
<elias_a> Daughters 18.04 installation nagged about disk space being filled and does not boot now. Looking with Gparted root partition has over 1 gb empty space. What to do?
<elias_a> Regular boot sequence leads to black screen.
<elias_a> I would understand a full root partitition would cause this but now I cannot understand the reason.
<mfoolb> fleabeard: many ways.. it could be good to start looking at sed command - super powerful
<fleabeard> mfoolb, I was just looking at that now hah thanks
<elias_a> The usual problem in these cases is a full root partition but as I said - over 1 gb of empty space there...
<mfoolb> fleabeard: you are welcome
<courrier> tomreyn: I got the duplicity command by ps-aux-ing Déjà Dup while it was running... but when I try to run it by myself there's a bad descriptor error http://paste.debian.net/1069955/
<fleabeard> mfoolb, would you happen to know how I can add a wildcard with sed? I think I have to escape a "\" but am not sure. Example: If I use sed 's/^/(^|\.)/' list it adds (^|.) as the prefix, but I actually need it to use (^|\.)
<qwebirc17040> Hi, I am wondering if i could get some help. apt-update is having trouble resolving. I have tried to fix this by adjusting any DNS setting i could think of but it still fails
<mfoolb> fleabeard: I don't understand.. use for example something like this: sed -i -e 's/^/www./' testfile
<OerHeks> qwebirc23321, and what error do you get?
<mfoolb> fleabeard: this should do what you ask but go deep on sed is really one the THE tools
<OerHeks> + on what ubuntu version, what mirror
<fleabeard> mfoolb, sorry, the list I have have a list of websites in it. But I need for them all to be prefixed with (^|\.) so like this> (^|\.)google.com. I can get this far with it (^|.)google.com I think it's escaping that "\" in my prefix when I need it.
<mfoolb> fleabeard: try the line I sent
<OerHeks> oh, too manu qwebirc<numbers>, choose a name please
<Deihmos> i wonder why ubuntu made it so diffcult to change the login screen image
<OerHeks> Deihmos, it is not, install gnome-tweak tool and have fun
<fleabeard> mfoolb, that prefixes everything with a www., however I need it to prefix with (^|\.) instead. If that makes sense.
<Deihmos> the tool does not have an option to change the login screen from the purple
<OerHeks> it gives options for gnome shell extentions too, if you install that feature
<OerHeks> yes it does
<Deihmos> lock screen and background only
<OerHeks> not sure what you are looking for then
<NEGANE> salut
<Deihmos> https://vitux.com/how-to-change-login-lock-screen-background-in-ubuntu/
<Deihmos> login screen
<kasper1> Can someone help me please? I can't get apt-get update to resolve any sources. After uninstalling a pi-hole which wasn't working properly the DNS on my ubuntu 18 machine is completely messed up. No solution i have found online seems to fix it :(
<mfoolb> fleabeard: use \ to escape the characters you need
<fleabeard> mfoolb, got it sorted now lol, I wasn't aware you can escape it that way. My regex expression-fu is very low. Thanks mate \o
<OerHeks> kasper1, go into networksettings, and make a new connection, dhcp default
<fleabeard> kasper1, are you chatting from the affected machine currently?
<mfoolb> fleabeard: glad it worked out for you
<kasper1> @fleabeard, no from a laptop. I am SSH'd into it. It's a headless server
<OerHeks> Deihmos, so you found out yourself, good find
<Deihmos> should have been a much easier solution
<kasper1> OerHeks: it's a headless server... i have created a yaml in /etc/netplan with DHCP. Still no DNS
<Deihmos> i guess most people just leave it the way it is
<kasper1> can't dig and can't apt-get update
<kasper1> also tried a static yaml google dns cloudflare etc. etc. tried many still no joy
<kasper1> cannot get anything to resolve... something somewhere is probably still pointing to the pihole which no longer exists
<compdoc> kasper1, show us your yaml file with pastebin.com
<OerHeks> rather paste.ubuntu.com please
<kasper1> ack
<compdoc> heh
<kasper1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4ZZByZbPHf/
<kasper1> it works if i apply with debug
<kasper1> ie there are no errors
<compdoc> that seems ok. if you type ip a, do you see ipv6 addresses?
<compdoc> your dhcp server hands out a local dns service, or some dns service?
<kasper1> local but i tried changing that
<kasper1> I do see ipv6 which is weird since ipv6 shouldn't be enabled
<kasper1> also i see now the docker0 iface is state down also weird
<compdoc> yeah, they tend to use ipv6 now, so unless its setup right it, things dont work
<kasper1> I haven't setup a ipv6 connection on my router... so there's no ipv6 outside connection
<compdoc> took me a log time to get ipv6 right
<kasper1> But it worked upto today when i got rid of the pihole
<kasper1> I am hoping to have retired and spend my days fishing by the time ipv4 actually stops existing :D
<kasper1> bit like climate change there are believers and non believers :P
<kasper1> @compdoc do you have a suggestion how to fix this?
<compdoc> search how to actually disable ipv6 on your version
<compdoc> or setup ipv6
<compdoc> there may be other ways to get it to prefer ipv4
<Forkbomb_> Hey everyone! I'm still trying to make progress on https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2413347 - let me know if you're interested in helping me solve this.
<kasper1> @compdoc thanks! but still not working... disabled ipv6 like so https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-ipv6-address-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<compdoc> so the ipv6 addresses no longer appear?
<jeremyb> kasper1: You will still have 1 IPv6 address in ifconfig
<kasper1> @compdoc no they don't. There is no ifconfig
<kasper1> there is only stupid netplan
<kasper1> major PITA
<compdoc> netplan is pretty good when you learn it
<kasper1> I have a feeling it's not ipv6 tho... but not sure what else it could be
<compdoc> what does route say?
<kasper1> Yeah... i am sure it is... but a moment like this is not the right timing to learn new stuff :P
<kasper1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pbvZ3mgdSn/
<compdoc> that looks good. can you ping the router/gateway?
<compdoc> oh, the ip addresses arent right
<compdoc> nm, thats the docker stuff
<kasper1> @annabelle:~$ ping router.home PING router.home (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from router.home (192.168.1.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.564 ms 64 bytes from router.home (192.168.1.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.571 ms
<kasper1> so local resolution works
<kasper1> @annabelle:~$ ping google.com ping: google.com: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Deihmos> what is the purpose of releasing 18.10 when a new release is just around the corer
<compdoc> can you ping 172.217.2.4
<kasper1> yes
<compdoc> thats google
<compdoc> so dns doesnt work
<kasper1> no but internet connection works... just not name resolving
<OerHeks> Deihmos, any 6 months there is a release, is it not fun?
<kasper1> lol
<Deihmos> oh
<compdoc> your firewall/router is the dns service, so thats not working
<OerHeks> stick to LTS, so you get a release any 2 years
<Deihmos> better than debian i guess
<compdoc> tell the router to forward to 8.8.8.8 or something
<kasper1> compdoc: yeah that's the obvious thing here... but i have a bunch of clients that have no issues
<kasper1> including this laptop/phones etc. etc.
<kasper1> the router is now pointing to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4...
<kasper1> still no change
<compdoc> have you changed resolv.conf? or was this an upgrade from 16.04, etc?
<kasper1> no fresh install... the weird thing is resolv.conf didn't exit
<kasper1> and i am not allowed to create it or something
<kasper1> when i create it add nameservers i get an error when trying to save
<compdoc> I think its a link now, to another directory
<kasper1> i figured it was because of the change to netplan etc. so ignored it
<kasper1> any idea what directory? info online is hard to find on this well at least accurate and not out of date info
<compdoc> let me log into a server
<compdoc> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      39 Sep  1 10:19 resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<compdoc> if that link wasnt created during the install, then there's no telling what else is broke
<kasper1> compdoc: nope it's not there
<kasper1> i really do not want to go back to a fresh install
<kasper1> this sucks so much
<compdoc> sounds like something went wrong. I would start over
<compdoc> heh
<kasper1> ah man what a PITA
<Exterminador> Q: Using Xubuntu 18.04, how do I set writting language to be pt_PT but using fr_FR keyboard layout? I just want this to affect the writting, not system display language
<compdoc> use all defaults at install. dont select a bunch of programs to install
<compdoc> install stuff later
<compdoc> and use apt to install all usdates
<compdoc> updates
<jeremyb> Exterminador: That might be possible with a custom locale
<kasper1> Is there a way to manully install resolvconf? without using apt-get
<kasper1> https://github.com/GhostWriters/DockSTARTer/wiki/Pi%E2%80%90hole i used this as pihole it might have messed something up
<Exterminador> basically the laptop is a French one and the layout keyboard is very different from the portuguese one
<Exterminador> to write a letter like "ã", I would to AltGr+2 - a; but it doesn't work, because as soon as I hit AltGR+2 it puts the "~" symbol
<BluesKaj> kasper1, try adding your DNS nameserver to /etc/systemd/resolved.conf , DNS=8.8.8.8 and FallbackDNS=8.8.4.4
<Exterminador> s/would to/would do/
<kasper1> BluesKaj: that file is empty
<kasper1> need to create it?
<Exterminador> don't Ubuntu 18.04 (if that's the one in use) uses netplan for that?
<Exterminador> guess tha's for servers only, not personal computers
<BluesKaj> kasper1, hmm, maybe since you're using network-manager instead of the the interfaces file and ifupdown
<kasper1> no it's a server
<kasper1> not using network-manager afaik
<kasper1> ifupdown has been replaced by the great and brilliant netplan right?
<Exterminador> kasper1: if it's a server usually should be netplan
<Exterminador> at least it's in my VPS
<kasper1> yeah... so i am lost i don't know wtf is going on but something is messed up good
<ducasse> kasper1: well, by network manager or systemd-networkd, yes. netplan just does config management
<BluesKaj> kasper1, commented the renderer network-manager in netplan
<kasper1> renderer: networkd
<Charlie4friend> hi, i am new to linux :)
<Charlie4friend> I am following instructions to fix my bluetooth issue, from this thread https://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working
<Charlie4friend> I am stuck on how to proceed through the latter half of step 1 and step 2,
<Charlie4friend> can anyone advise, or is there a NOOB guide somewhere...?
<Charlie4friend> Thank you :)
<jeremyb> Charlie4friend: winterheart github site
<BluesKaj> kasper1, also I installed ifupdown
<Charlie4friend> jeremyb yes i found this there...
<kasper1> BluesKaj: i can't install anything atm.
<kasper1> i can't resolve anything at all
<jeremyb> Charlie4friend: find the file at github that matches your USB ID for the bluetooth, copy it to /lib/firmware/brcm, check dmesg | grep firm  to find what the system expects the file to be named
<Charlie4friend> jeremyb i get this
<Charlie4friend>  dmesg | grep firm
<Charlie4friend> [    2.746280] [drm] Found UVD firmware Version: 1.64 Family ID: 9
<Charlie4friend> [    2.748536] [drm] Found VCE firmware/feedback version 40.2.2 / 15!
<Charlie4friend> [    9.635308] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2
<Charlie4friend> [ 2774.531601] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2
<jeremyb> Charlie4friend: that tells you you have to sudo mv BCM*.hcd /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM.hcd
<Charlie4friend> ahhh i dont understand! can you give simple instructions or is there somewhere for me to learn?
<jeremyb> Charlie4friend: post URL from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gerowen> Hmmm, pre-installed Ubuntu server images for the raspberry pi, :-)
<Gerowen> Woops, wrong channel, sorry
<compdoc> ban Gerowen!
<compdoc> jk :)
<Charlie4friend> https://termbin.com/jvlv
<Charlie4friend> jeremyb there you go
<jeremyb> Charlie4friend >  sudo wget -o /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM.hcd https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/raw/master/brcm/BCM43142A0-0a5c-216d.hcd
<kreyren> How does Livepatch working on ubuntu?
<kreyren> is it able to patch kernel without reboot?
<kreyren> *patch and use it
<tomreyn> kreyren: yes, that's it's very purpose.
<kreyren> tomreyn: more info about the process?
<kreyren> assuming it's open-source
<tomreyn> it's a canonical product, there is info on it online
<kreyren> where can i get more info then?
<tomreyn> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<kreyren> ty
<kreyren> it uses remote server to livepatch?
<tomreyn> the patches are downloaded from a remote server, yes.
<tomreyn> so are the kernel images you probaby use, and most of the software you run.
<kreyren> tomreyn: but like the patching is made on the remote server? based on gentoo their live patching requires server to emulate libs(?)
<tomreyn> kreyren: patching takes place on your system
<kreyren> interesting, ty for info
<tomreyn> preparing the patches takes place on canonicals' systems
<tomreyn> kreyren: that's also why you can only use this with the standard kernel images ubuntu provides
<tomreyn> kreyren: just give it a try, download and inspect the snap, and you'll know how it works exactly. there's a free usage tier.
<tomreyn> but in general we don't support caononical services here, you should get support from them directly.
<kreyren> ok ty
<qkqk99> is there a cd-until command? like if im at "a/b/c/d/e/f" i want to say "cd-until c" and that should put me back to "a/b/c"
<qkqk99> i see myself in need of this command a lot
<lunatikos> re, jmerce pour l'aide =)
<Forkbomb_> Hey everyone! I just installed 18.03 Bionic on my tablet, and have a problem with it's keyboard cover: from boot, the keyboard and integrated touchpad work perfectly, but if I suspend/thaw or disconnect and reconnect, the keystrokes are ignored, and only the touchpad keeps working. Have to force-reboot the system to keep using it every time I close the tablet at the moment
<Forkbomb_> How can I investigate this issue?
<Beast_> hi all
<Beast_> tilda just closed duing an upgrade evoked through itself. can i just kill apt and restart it? its still running in the background.
<qwebirc27950> Hi all, i'm trying to run ubuntu core on my NAS, and have trouble logging in when booting from USB. Even though i added my public key to ubuntuOne, when connecting over SSH i still get asked for a password...
<leftyfb> #snappy | qwebirc27950
<leftyfb> #snap | qwebirc27950
<leftyfb> !snappy | qwebirc27950
<ubottu> qwebirc27950: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<qwebirc27950> thanks ubottu :-)
<qwebirc27950> lets see...
<qwebirc27950> join #snappy
<qwebirc27950> na
<OerHeks> you should login with password, and change the sshd deamon
<qwebirc27950> ya, but which password? the standard user doesn't have one
<leftyfb> OerHeks: that's not a thing with Ubuntu Core
<qwebirc27950> xactly
<leftyfb> qwebirc27950: type: /join #snappy
<qwebirc27950> thanks, did that, see you on the other side (maybe)
<Barones> how can I see boot long while booting?
<OerHeks> Barones, remove quiet and splash from the grubline
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Barones> OerHeks: is there any way to do display it while booting? I can't access to OS
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot, and press 'e' to edit the grubline, easy to do
<OerHeks> sometimes 'nomodeset' helps if you do not get to login/black screen
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pandadub_Lostshi> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<Forkbomb_> Do you know what I could to to diganose my keyboard issue?
<OerHeks> Forkbomb_, i searched around, no other ubuntu nor linux user has asked about the same issue, Dell Latitude 7212 & keyboard cover
<jeremyb> Forkbomb_: check syslog to see what happens when things quit working
<Forkbomb_> I'm sorry, jeremyb, how would I do that?
<jeremyb> Forkbomb_: If you use a Live ISO, you should be able to mount the install and look at the files in /var/log
<Forkbomb_> jeremyb: Can I only do this through a live ISO, or also while running Ubuntu normally?
<jeremyb> Forkbomb_: you can use the install to look at the syslog and other logs
<OerHeks> type logs in dash, and the logs util shows up
<Forkbomb_> jeremyb: I'll restart my system to get the keyboard working again, tail syslog and see if something comes up as I reconnect the cover
<Forkbomb_> I will be back shortly, thank you
<Forkbomb_> I have returned. I will now commence testing with the keyboard
<Forkbomb_> Sadly, the syslog does not seem to react to my re-attaching of the keyboard
<qwebirc69286> Hi, i am still struggeling with not being able to resolve any domains due to a DNS issue. Is there a way to use IP addresses for /etc/apt/sources.list instead of the URL's this would help so i can install additional packages to troubleshoot. I have digged some of the URL's but get errors about security and TLS handshakes
<mra90> what is the best tool to prepare boot from flash disk (pendrive)?
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OerHeks> depends on what os, linux, mac, windows ..
<mra90> OerHeks: thanks
<asenssy> hi there
<asenssy> could someone advice how to make "find" to search for files less than 200b
<asenssy> find -type f -size 200b (or less, not more)
<OerHeks> easy to find, such action find . -type f -size -200c
<asenssy> thanks
<OerHeks> b would be 512-byte blocks
<asenssy> so "-200c" is for less than 200b, how can i make range, lets say from 200b to 500b
<tomreyn> think abou tit a little, read the man page, it'll get obvious
<rk3y> hi can one skilled unix scripter explain how this ( command ) for one-liners is called and how to get it to work? example here: https://forum.openwrt.org/t/one-liner-adblock-using-pi-hole-source-list-unbound-and-dnsmasq/23584
<leftyfb> rk3y: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<leftyfb> rk3y: pastebin the output of lsb_release -sa
<rk3y> does it matter for the name of this command?
<leftyfb> rk3y: this is an Ubuntu support channel. You might be better served in #openwrt or #raspberrypi or ##linux
<rk3y> leftyfb: kk thx
<leftyfb> rk3y: you could also try #bash
<mra90> I have a problem booting ubuntu using virtualbox
<mra90> "Raw-mode is unavailable courtesy of Hyper-V"
<mra90> whats wrong?
<OerHeks> hyperv issue, not ubuntu
<mra90> OerHeks: quick googling reveled that I need to enable virtualization in bios, possible?
<asenssy> yes do that first
<OerHeks> a sionple search gives tons of posts, i have no idea what would be the right answer, try ##windows
<xbonesx> hey guys
<xbonesx> Having troubles getting my scripts to launch from the desktop I have the setting to prompt what to do with the file chmod +x and #! /bin/bash at the beginning of the file just a simple script to connect  to my home server verified command works if I paste it into tilix Any thoughts?
<xbonesx> FYI: I'm using ubuntu budgie 18.04.2
<demetris> my pc acts weird on a c&p
<demetris> Could not register the application: Timeout was reached
<demetris> just running caja in terminal
<demetris> and now it works
<demetris> will run a memory test just in case
<Forkbomb_> I'm still having keyboard issues with a pretty exotic device - does anybody have any suggestions for how I should investigate?
<Forkbomb_> I've exhausted the fixes for similar issues on other devices
<jeremyb> Forkbomb_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<OerHeks> i have no clue what the TLP can do, https://www.tecmint.com/tlp-increase-and-optimize-linux-battery-life/
<OerHeks> and a post about tlp gui https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/tlpui-is-graphical-user-interface-for.html
<TheSashmo> ok im going crazy.... no matter what I do, my laptop running ubuntu 18, keeps locking the screen and turning off the display, i've tried all the suggest online, and even used gnome tweaks, but its keeps turning off, does ANYONE know wtf?
<celegans> did you try change try?
<celegans> tty I mean
<TheSashmo> I think I found it......
<TheSashmo> FML
<TheSashmo> in the power section, there is a blank screek option
<TheSashmo> lets see
<TheSashmo> FML
<TheSashmo> thanks anyways celegans
<celegans> np
<Secadora>  -.,¸¸.-·°'`'°·-.,¸¸.-·°'`'°· \_O<   QUACK
<Astral> Hi All
<Astral> I think Ubuntu is dead
<Secadora> ubuntu is dead
<OerHeks> there seem to be no support issue going on, that is great, not dead
<qwefytuoityty> test message
<deans> I have a disk image of a windows machine created with dd.  parted shows a "Basic data partition" which should hold the windows data I want to retrieve but I can't figure out the filesystem type or how to mount it.  What do I do?
<deans> There are some ntfs partitions on the drive that I can mount but they don't have my file data.
<deans> what do I do?
<qwefytuoityty> What to do? https://ibb.co/gWwfrSC https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7FzqyZc7c3/
<qwefytuoityty> cpu 64 bit and linux 64 bit
<mrelcee> deans: I would say the biggest partition would be your windows partition..
<deans> mrelcee: Agreed, but how do I mount it?  There isn't a file system type listed.
<deans> Number  Start          End             Size           File system  Name                          Flags
<deans>  1      1048576B       682622975B      681574400B     fat32        EFI system partition          boot, esp
<deans>  2      682622976B     816840703B      134217728B                  Microsoft reserved partition  msftres
<deans>  3      816840704B     986793958399B   985977117696B               Basic data partition          msftdata
<deans>  4      986794950656B  987701968895B   907018240B     ntfs                                       hidden, diag
<deans>  5      987701968896B  999059095551B   11357126656B   ntfs                                       hidden, diag
<qwefytuoityty> How to install grub2 on sdb?
<ducasse> !paste | deans
<ubottu> deans: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrelcee> deans: It's either NTFS or ExFAT
<jeremyb> deans partitions 2 and 3 should be left alone
#ubuntu 2020-02-17
<Eggspurt> elijaxapps problems?
<aloini> I am having some issues with ubuntu (server edition), where that when I try to startup the server, the network interface does not get brought up on boot, and then from there it just causes a looping issue where the system never fully boots. I am not sure what the cause of it failing is and I don't see anything in /var/log/syslog, or any other log files.
<bajsmannen> how do I install Linux?
<Bashing-om> !install | bajsmannen
<ubottu> bajsmannen: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<aloini> This is what I eventually see if I wait long enough for the startup to fail: https://imgur.com/HW4ozvM
<leftyfb> aloini: you wait 5 minutes for it to timeout. Then you can login and see what is going on. I can tell you though, it's more than likely a network issue. As in, probably not on the ubuntu side. Probably the cable isn't plugged in or it's plugged in the wrong port or you just don't have dhcp running on that subnet
<aloini> It's in a guest VM, the network cable is plugged in on the host esxi machine leftyfb I also left it running for ~3 hours, and it just constantly cycles through this process.
<aloini> The issue is specific to this guest, as my other VMs (that are also Ubuntu) are running without problem.
<leftyfb> aloini: ok, then you don't have networking setup properly on that guest
<aloini> I did, before a restart occurred.
<aloini> I have not personally touched any files relating to network management that would have caused there to be an error in the .yaml file that configures networking either.
<leftyfb> tried recovery mode? Did you do a kernel update that might have broke it's networking?
<leftyfb> try booting to the previous kernel
<aloini> The previous kernel (5.3.026) does not seem to resolve it either.
<leftyfb> try older than that
<aloini> Those (for whatever reason) are the only two I have installed.
<leftyfb> maybe a 4.15 kernel
<swift110> hey all
<jayjo> I have a desktop machine that has a SSD that is 100GB, and then two additional HDD with 250+GB... I'm now getting some notifications that I'm running low on disk space. Are there some recommended ways to keep multiple drives like this? What files are the most important to be on the SDD vs the HDD?
<leftyfb> jayjo: more info please. What partition/drive/directory is running out of space? How do you have things mounted?
<jayjo> leftyfb: what's the best way to inspect that on a running installation?
<leftyfb> jayjo: df -h  , mount , lsblk
<blenderartist18> I have a computer with no display. It boots up with Ubuntu 19.1 installer on a usb. But it won't boot up with Ubuntu 19.1 installed on a usb. How can I get the installed usb to work?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | blenderartist18
<ubottu> blenderartist18: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> i.e. there is, was, and will be no "Ubuntu 19.1"
<tomreyn> unless maybe this refers to Ubuntu Core?
<blenderartist18> Sorry, Ubuntu 19.10
<raub> blenderartist18: do you mean you want to have an automatic install of ubuntu, i.e. from USB it will end up with a working system without you having to intervene?
<blenderartist18> That would be nice. Especially if I could get openssh-server with it.
<blenderartist18> I need to configure it to use an external usb monitor
<blenderartist18> I'm using an hdmi dummy plug, before it would not boot with the usb installer stick.
<tomreyn> it'll be good to have some way to access the logs of the failed boot so that you can tell why it failed to boot.
<blenderartist18> how can a person do that?
<tomreyn> one way of doing so would be moving the stick to another computer and accessing the logs from there. another way would be by logging in to the system on the network while it's running an openssh server, yet another way would be a serial console, and in the end you could also attach a monitor.
<raub> blenderartist18: this might be old but should get you started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Enterprise/WorkstationAutoinstallPreseed
<tomreyn> netconsole would be yet another way
<raub> tomreyn: I was assuming he wanted to run everything off the usb disk
<blenderartist18> I can run things from a usb but I also have a ssd I'd like to use. Really I just want it to work.
<tomreyn> raub: does this rule out any of my suggestions? i don't see why,
<blenderartist18> Usually I just install Ubuntu on a drive and pop it in another computer and it just works. Not this time.
<raub> tomreyn: I stand corrected then
<blenderartist18> Is it possible to get a live usb installer going with openssh-server, connect to the server and install to a ssd via a client laptop?
<tomreyn> or i may be totally misunderstanding the approach taken - this happened before, will happen again. ;)
<tomreyn> blenderartist18: if you can provide input and receive output from the system in question, sure.
<blenderartist18> @tomreyn so there is a command line Ubuntu installation?
<Armageddon> blenderartist18, when you talk about servers, this can be done using the server interface (IPMI or such) that gives you access to the server and the ability to mount remote iso's or USBs
<tomreyn> blenderartist18: there's ubuntu server installer, there's preseeding, and there is debootstrap
<Armageddon> if you're not talking about such systems but a VPS as a server, the provider should provide images or provide you a way to do so yourself
<tomreyn> blenderartist18: maybe you can describe what hardware you have there, and what your use case is, and we can provide a more specific recommendation
<raub> Armageddon, tomreyn: I ASSumed baremetal, possibly home setup, so no IMPI or PXE boot server
<blenderartist18> ok, I'll get the specs
<Armageddon> raub, hehe, it happens :) not a big deal but the question is very broad
<blenderartist18> Here is the headless computer specs: https://icecat.ch/en/p/msi/cubi-251us/cubi-pcs-workstations-Cubi-251US-36534534.html
<blenderartist18> I think it's a nuc knock off
<tomreyn> so that's hardware which isn't meant to be run headless, but you probably still can due to the hdmi dummy
<blenderartist18> I don't have a monitor but I have a hdmi dummy plug to help.
<Armageddon> blenderartist18, I found your solution, it's easy, drive down to the datacenter
<blenderartist18> Wheres the datacenter? I'll go now!
<tomreyn> blenderartist18: so attaching a monitor temporarily is out of the question (why?)?
<raub> blenderartist18: so you do not have physical access to the box?
<blenderartist18> I have physical access
<Armageddon> blenderartist18, you need a monitor and keyboard
<blenderartist18> I have keyboard but no monitor. Well take that back... I have this one...
<raub> Or slap hard drive to another machine, install OS there, and then slap back to this nucalike
<Armageddon> blenderartist18, then get yourself a monitor :P
<Armageddon> raub, what if any of the drivers don't work ?
<blenderartist18> https://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/MB16AC/
<blenderartist18> The drivers work on my laptop with Ubuntu 19.10
<raub> Armageddon: I thought ubuntu is pretty good at running on most computers, specially if all you want is for it to start with openssh and say dhcp on a single ethernet port
<blenderartist18> @raub I tried installing and setting up everything on my laptop. I took the hard drive out and put in the Cubi, didn't work. Wouldn't boot.
<Armageddon> raub, I have seen my fair share of hardware, I always lean towards failures
<raub> Armageddon: fair point
<blenderartist18> It boots with the dummy plug with Ubuntu 19.10 install usb. The mac address for the wifi shows up and everything. So why shouldn't the installation on a usb do the same?
<Armageddon> blenderartist18, it might totally work, from end to end
<Armageddon> then it's up to you to figure out the ip it got
<raub> blenderartist18: have you checked if your nucalike can do console through its USB port, or it has serial console connector?
<Armageddon> I generally don't search for servers by IP in my network, nmap spread to find all servers on a subnet, then try to figure out what's what
<blenderartist18> @raub I'm not familiar with doing console through usb? Do you mean ssh?
<raub> blenderartist18: tmux, screen. As tomreyn and Armageddon said, you might be better off finding how to slap a monitor to it
<raub> I dunno your comfort level
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am using Ubuntu 18.04 and I want to disable my screen saver which comes after inactivity of some time. How do I do that? Actually it takes a little bit of time to come back on. So that's why I want to disable it.
<tomreyn> blenderartist18: amongst the first things i suggested was to reconnect the usb stick to the other computer and inspect the logs files, to understand why it failed to boot. also, howe do you actually know it failed to boot (since oyu had no moitor)?
<blenderartist18> oops, cafe closing, this sucks, I have to go. @tomreyn I say the wifi
<blenderartist18> I saw it's wifi
<tomreyn> okay, see you.
<tomreyn> lalitmee: ubuntu 18.04 LTS doesn't have a screen saver other than the screen lock by default, you mustz have a custom configuration you haven't discussed, yet
<raub> Time for me to ask an easy question: if I have a variable var1='V (m/s)' how can I feed it into sed so it does not try to regexp the hell out of it?
<raub> lalitmee: I do not know what you mean by 'it takes a little bit of time to come back on'
<lalitmee> tomreyn: Actually I have no other configuration. And my screen lock setting is also OFF. https://i.imgur.com/SwGk7Yx.png
<lalitmee> raub: Actually I am using joining display settings with my Laptop and external screen. So laptop is fast for coming back on but the screen takes a lot of time. I am thinking it will not happen if I can disable the automatically light off thing.
<tomreyn> lalitmee: you have a non default color and icon scheme there, di you customize those? are you sure you're running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<lalitmee> tomreyn and raub it doesn't lock simply it lights off. because when I move my mouse or press any key it directly open without putting any password or anything
<lalitmee> tomreyn: Yeah I am using Ubuntu community theme. thats why its looking like that
<tomreyn> so which screensaver are you using?
<lalitmee> no screensaver.
<lalitmee> I am not using any screensaver
<tomreyn> that's the opposite of what you said initially, though: "I want to disable my screen saver which comes after inactivity of some time"
<tomreyn> maybe you're saying that after a period of inactivity, the screen turns black, and there is no screen saver nor screen lock?
<tomreyn> well, i have to leave for now, but be sure to describe it moe precisely for others to help.
<tomreyn> *more
<lalitmee> tomreyn: my bad. actually that's not any screensaver. So I will explain clearly now. What happens is this. If I leave my system for 5 minutes it goes in the mode where Ubuntu 18.04 show lock wallpaper and then you have to press or scroll to go to the user login screen but in my case, after inactivity of 5 minutes it goes to the lock wallpaper but when I press any key or scroll it doesn't asks for user login. That's what I meant to say
<lalitmee> tomreyn: So I was asking to set that inactivity time to never setting.
<linelevel> Hi, I ran `do-release-upgrade` (via ssh) on my AWS instance which was/is running Ubuntu 16.04. The upgrade failed fairly early - I can't see the error message because it exited the `screen` session it was running in. However, it did already update my sources.list to all the 18.04 sources, so now I can't run `sudo apt upgrade`, but I also can't run `do-release-upgrade` again because it thinks there are uninstal
<linelevel> led updates.
<linelevel> Any suggestions?
<linelevel> I'm not sure how to proceed, nor how best to troubleshoot the problem.
<linelevel> I can still `ssh` into the instance, and I can confirm that it still reports version 16.04 upon ssh login.
<linelevel> Everything on the server still seems to be running properly. I just can't install anything new or update packages. Obviously I could just manually edit the sources.list back to 16.04 sources... but that might leave other things in an inconsistent state.
<linelevel> I'm not familiar enough with the release upgrade procedure to know what else I should check.
<sparr> My Settings > Bluetooth has just changed from showing functioning toggleable bluetooth to saying "No Bluetooth Found". In between the computer suspended and woke and I don't think anything else of note happened. I have a Dell XPS 13 running Ubuntu 19.10, how might I investigate the sudden lack of bluetooth recognition?
<c|oneman> just turn the computer on and off again
<c|oneman> hardware switches suck
<Armageddon> sparr, I have the same setup
<Armageddon> but I don't have the proper drivers in the first place cause I got no dkms kernel yet
<ZaZaGX> hello
<raj> realistically, how many of you use a passphrase for ssh?
<EdFletcherT137> raj: I do
<cousteau> Hi!  Is there a way to associate a proxy to a network connection, so that whenever I connect to "Work ethernet" it uses that proxy automatically without me having to change it under Network?
<cousteau> (the ethernet at work requires a proxy to have internet access; it's not that I want to bypass their security)
<cousteau> also, is there a way to have a system-wide option that will get updated immediately for all apps whenever I change my proxy in Network?  Apparently what that does is change an environment variable ($http_proxy), but that doesn't affect apps and terminals that are already open
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<scx> Hello
<Rhonda> What's the best way to get an 5.4 kernel onto an 18.04 system, in a way that it is a security team supported kernel?
<evilscrew> mouse pointer disappears when using vga out but is fine on dvi out
<scx> Anyone use snaps here?
<evilscrew> snapchat?
<scx> Can you install cantor via Snap Store, run /var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/cantor, and then tell me if it works for you and what Ubuntu version do you use?
<oerheks> Rhonda, not, 5.4 is in mainline, just for testing https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<oerheks> wait for 20.04, that will give 5.4.x
<oerheks> scx, there are 4 versions on https://snapcraft.io/cantor, and you better ask this in #kubuntu
<Rhonda> oerheks: Hmm, yeah, 20.04 is still two months away unfortunately. :/
<oerheks> you could test it today
<oerheks> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<scx> oerheks: I just need to know if package is broken, or snapd in my distro is outdated
<oerheks> there are 4 packages, which one?
<scx> default (stable)
<scx> oerheks: ^^
<oerheks> well, i am not running kde, and their homepage stated: Contact the authors Report a bug IRC: #kde-edu
<oerheks> trying 'stable' now
<scx> https://pastebin.com/raw/55RfKx3p
<oerheks> oh, that is an older version .. and why starting it from comandline?
<scx> oerheks: because without it nothing shows up
<oerheks> there are 2 icons in my menu, gnome3, one does not do anything indeed,. but with the icon works fine
<oerheks> this  /var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/cantor  is of no use
<oerheks> which cantor : /snap/bin/cantor
<oerheks> and that works fine here
<scx> Have you tried to run "cantor" in cli?
<oerheks> yes, see /snap/bin/cantor
<oerheks> your path is unusable, what linux are you on?
<scx> Do you have any errors when running /var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/cantor?
<scx> RHEL, but Fedora has the same version of snapd.
<oerheks> again, that is not on my system
<oerheks> type which cantor, and you would get the right placeholder
<scx> $ which cantor
<scx> /var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/cantor
<scx> the /snap directory doesn't exist
<scx> $ file /snap/bin/cantor
<scx> /snap/bin/cantor: cannot open (No such file or directory)
<oerheks> oke, then fedora does it differen
<oerheks> +t
<oerheks> join #kde-edu  for this?
<scx> oerheks: yes, but didn't get any response
<oerheks> try the latest 19.08.3 perhaps?
<scx> doesn't work neither
<blenderartist18> Good morning. Got my coffee. Got Internet. Got Ubuntu. What a great way to start the day.
<sixwheeledbeast> It's all downhill from there then...
<rocketeer99> Hello friends I just upgraded from ubuntu 16 with Unity 7 that was working really well for me and I have not enjoyed the gnome desktop so far
<rocketeer99> I have a fresh install of 19.04 with gnome
<rocketeer99> I have tried several extensions and they do not repair this well
<rocketeer99> any suggestions? I hear unity 7 is basically no longer supported, I've tried MATE, Cinnamon, KDE, and stock Gnome 3 and nothing seems to come close to the old Unity DE
<sixwheeledbeast> why 19.04? I would say either 18.04 or 19.10 would be the current options.
<rocketeer99> sorry I have 19.10
<EriC^^> rocketeer99: supposedly unity is still found in the universe repo?
<sixwheeledbeast> MATE with Munity is the closest I can think of to the Unity style at the moment
<legreffier> gnome3 should work as an unity replacement
<legreffier> what is it missing ?
<EriC^^> !info unity eoan
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.0+19.10.20190924-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 1652 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<EriC^^> rocketeer99: it seem unity is still in the universe repo
<rocketeer99> Eric^^: I could still install it, but from what I've read it's buggy and not updated, so I have to get off it at some point
<EriC^^> rocketeer99: i think there's some unity being maintained etc as a community project, that's what was said initially
<rocketeer99> that's yunit, based on unity 8
<rocketeer99> that I know of
<rocketeer99> I will give munity a try
<blenderartist18> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 19.10 on a temporarily headless MSI mini pc Cubi https://us.msi.com/Barebone/Cubi-Mini-PC-Kit/Specification
<blenderartist18> The mini pc has only two ports for display: hdmi and MiniDisplay. I do not have a monitor for these ports. I only have a USB external Monitor, Asus ZenScreen (usb external monitor): https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ZenScreen-MB16ACE/specifications/
<blenderartist18> I have a laptop to assist in this matter. I also am using a usb wifi adapter to assist as well (it will light up if network-manager brings it up).
<blenderartist18> I've tried installing Ubuntu 19.10 on an sdd and installing the sdd into the headless but the boot failed. I test booted this new installation on my laptop and it boots fine.
<blenderartist18> I was able to boot the headless fully with a usb stick with the Ubuntu 19.10 installer live image on it. (The usb wifi adapter lights up). But when I install Ubuntu 19.10 on a usb stick the headless does not boot up (The usb wifi adapter lights up).
<blenderartist18> Does anyone have any idea what's special about the live install image that get's it through the boot process on this headless whereas a full Ubuntu 19.10 install on a usb does not make it past the boot? I believe if I can get match the live usb installer configuration I can get the headless to boot. Any ideas?
<rocketeer99> legreffier: I miss the HUD, the fact that I had locally integrated menus in the title bars, that merged with the system panel when I maximized, the fact that the windows/super key gave me an actual launcher rather than "overviews", I miss search that actually worked, I miss the excellent theming options I had, I miss min/max/close being in the
<rocketeer99> corner when maximized, I dislike the hotcorners, I miss grid virtual desktops with good trackpack gestures to move left/right/up/down, and I am generally sad about having to learn a new interface
<blenderartist18> I have a correction for the above: the wifi adapter does not light up when I try to boot from the usb with the full Ubuntu 19.10 installation.
<rocketeer99> I miss that the browsers and other applications respected my scaling options, without throwing a giant accessibility thing into my panel, and that they respected my system theme instead of doing their own thing
<rocketeer99> then there's a thousand tiny quality of life things that are hard to articulate and may just be my resistance to change
<sixwheeledbeast> rocketeer99: It's in MATE Tweak > Panels > Munity
<rocketeer99> currently just using Gnome
<rocketeer99> with gnome-tweaks
<sixwheeledbeast> I never like Unity in the first place so MATE is homw for me.
<rocketeer99> I am one of those poor idiots who genuinely liked Unity a lot
<pragmaticenigma> blenderartist18: I'm not finding anything recent with installing Ubuntu without some sort of display attached. There were projects from 2008, but that's way out of date. Preseed might work, but you have to know a lot about the machine upfront. Also, it's very possible the wifi adapter requires proprietary drivers, so I would recommend setting this up with ethernet, no wifi
<blenderartist18> My wifi adapter is supported
<pragmaticenigma> blenderartist18: you missed the entire point
<blenderartist18> ok
<blenderartist18> @pragmaticenigma, Since the installer image boot from a usb, then couldn't I respin it with openssh-server and install over command line via ssh from my laptop?
<blenderartist18> Or is command line installaton possible?
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu server image might be able to do that out of the box
<leftyfb> it won't connect to wifi out of the box. It doesn't even have wpa_supplicant installed out of the box
<blenderartist18> I did need to use a dummy hdmi plug to get the live installer usb to boot, won't boot without it
<pragmaticenigma> blenderartist18: that would indicate that the computer in question is not capable of running headless regardless if you get Ubuntu installed or not
<blenderartist18> but it did with the live installer
<blenderartist18> network-manager turned on the usb wifi adapter
<blenderartist18> There is something about the way the live installer is configured that gets it to boot with the dummy plug
<blenderartist18> If I knew what that was, I would configure the installed version the same way in hopes that it would also boot
<blenderartist18> I've been wondering if it's secure boot, proprietary drivers, uefi, etc.
<blenderartist18> hanging up the installed version where the live installer boots all the way
<vielfarbig> Hello, with Ubuntu 18.04 on a ltsp 2019 client, a segmentation fault is thrown if i type 'sudo echo "Test"' and than CTRL-C. On the Ubuntu Host, it does not throw a segmentation fault. I've spoken to the dev of ltsp 2019, but he says that this does not have something to do with ltsp 2019 directly but rather with ssh(fs) or sudo (or nfs). This does not break something up, but I think it could be a potential security risk. I've tried to
<vielfarbig> debug it with gdb, apport-bug and strace, but I had no success with them. Strace does not even throw the segfault. Does somebody know where this comes from?
<EtherMan> Is it just me or is Bionic REALLY behind for glusterfs? 3.13, while it's up on 7 something O_o
<blenderartist18> Is it possible to connect ssh via ethernet cable to a headless computer booted with Ubuntu 19.10 live installer?
<pragmaticenigma> blenderartist18: possibly if you're using the Ubuntu server image
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | EtherMan
<ubottu> EtherMan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<blenderartist18> @pragmaticenigma, so after install can I just plug in the ethernet cable and go from there?
<EtherMan> pragmaticenigma, it wasn't that it wasn't the latest, but rather just how far behind it seems to be.
<pragmaticenigma> EtherMan: Really think about what you just said
<Pricey> blenderartist18: suspect you'd need to roll your own livecd with keys/passwords for that.
<pragmaticenigma> blenderartist18: possibly... I really have no idea as I have never done this before... I always use a monitor to get the system up and running... then pull the plug
<blenderartist18> yeah, I'm in an unfortunate situation. I'm homeless and cannot carry around desktop monitors.
<EtherMan> pragmaticenigma, I don't see anything wrong with what I said... Are you suggesting there's no difference between running say 1 or 2 major versions behind, and 5 major versions behind?
<blenderartist18> I have the live Ubuntu 19.10 cd opened up to respin. I'm in the chroot. I installed openssh-server, but how do I turn it on?
<blenderartist18> sudo systemctl status ssh does work nor enabling it.
<blenderartist18> *does not work
<trippeh> hm. AV1 playback doesnt seem to be very useful in Focal/20.04. ffmpeg is still using libaom, which is just too slow and not multithreaded.
<trippeh> dav1d (which is much faster) is supported in ffmpeg 4.2+
<trippeh> (supported upstream, not in ubuntu, that is.)
<BluesKaj> trippeh, I'm running 2.04 focal and the default ffmpeg version here is 4.2.2
<BluesKaj> 20.04
<trippeh> BluesKaj: yes, but it is still built against libaom in ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> what's your problem with AV playback?
<trippeh> libaom is not fast enough to play back even 1080p 25fps video on a modern CPU, so it stutters and drops frames.
<BluesKaj> odd I haven't noticed that, which player are you using?
<trippeh> mpv. playing back AV1 encoded files.
<trippeh> files encoded with other codecs are working fine, h264, hevc etc.
<trippeh> it's only AV1 that is a problem, due to using libaom as the decoder.
<BluesKaj> ok, do you have an example i could check ?
<trippeh> BluesKaj: if you have youtube-dl, try youtube-dl -f399+251 k2qgadSvNyU and playing back the resulting file
<trippeh> it gets worse further out in the video
<trippeh> if you have a cpu that boosts to like 5Ghz, it might be able to eke by with libaom based ffmpeg, I suppose
<BluesKaj> ok , gotcha it's obviously dropping frames
<BluesKaj> and when youtube-dl finished there was this message: [ffmpeg] Merging formats into "Dua Lipa - New Rules (Official Music Video)-k2qgadSvNyU.mkv"
<trippeh> yeah, thats just merging in the audio track
<trippeh> video and audio is stored in separate files on streaming services these days
<ioria> trippeh, are you sure the stock  ffpmeg binary is build against  libaom ?
<BluesKaj> trp i'd suggest you ask in the #ubuntu+1 chat, it's for non official releases ubuntu flavours of 20.04
<BluesKaj> trippeh,^
<OY1R> i installed windows 10 on a system with xp and ubuntu, now, how do i get back the grub boot manager ?
<OY1R> system boots straight to windows 10
<trippeh> ioria: yep.
<sixwheeledbeast> use a live image to check for your boot partition.
<trippeh> ah, +1, thanks for the tip
<ioria> trippeh, ldd /usr/bin/ffmpeg  | grep aom
<trippeh> ioria: ffmpeg reports DEV.L. av1 Alliance for Open Media AV1 (decoders: libaom-av1 ) (encoders: libaom-av1 )
<trippeh> as well as ldd reports libaom.so, yes
<ioria> well, not on bionic trippeh
<trippeh> I doubt AV1 is a thing on bionic :)
<oerheks> OY1R, see the restore grub factoid
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OY1R> thanks
<ioria> trippeh, i'd try  vlc    (=> 3.0.8 should have  AV1 playback capability)
<blenderartist18> I'm trying to do a no questions asked server install of Ubuntu 19.10 by editing the preseed file according to this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Preseed
<blenderartist18> Seems things have changed. There is a folder on the iso called preseed with three binary files in it. Which one is the one I use for the preceed text describe in the link above?
<blenderartist18> I'm trying to do a serial console install according to the answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/250869/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-device-without-a-screen-nor-a-keyboard/260469#260469
<blenderartist18> but there is no file: syslinx.cfg
<blenderartist18> on the usb
<blenderartist18> What file should I bee looking for now with Ubuntu 19.10?
<blenderartist18> There is also no: text.cfg
<lotuspsychje> blenderartist18: see also #ubuntu-server
<blenderartist18> @lotuspsychje, ok
<charolastra> in the process of an LTS -> LTS upgrade it stoped at the question of a modified file and the options to keep it, view difference, etc. but then didn't take any input anymore. dpkg process is still running and i see a process called 'xenial'. how to best debug the current situation? just kill dpkg?
<Jwwoods> I would upgrade, but it says my python is corrupted
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | charolastra could try this perhaps
<ubottu> charolastra could try this perhaps: Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<charolastra> well, it's a CLI session on a headless server and the upgrade is currently hanging
<lotuspsychje> charolastra: see #ubuntu-server
<charolastra> thanks
<mra90> I try to install companion app for firefox extension, I did it by auto installer but afterwards the add one still claims it was not installed
<mra90> any idea?
<Joel> Anyone know of something like trello, but ideally for the desktop? NOT SaaS
<sixwheeledbeast> Being in #ubuntu launchpad springs to mind.
<oerheks> mra90, companion app? it has issues https://support.mozilla.org/fr/questions/1233853?&mobile=0 --- https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/video-downloadhelper-q-and-a/lk0NDSEMFb4
<oerheks> i think it is a blocked npaapi thingy
<lotuspsychje> Joel: software reccomends, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<oerheks> .. or snap firefox.
<RougeR> hi
<RougeR> anyone had issues on ubuntu 18.04 with displayport?
<RougeR> i dont actually know if the port works on this laptop tbh
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: ask your specific question to the channel please
<RougeR> but no easy way of testing
<RougeR> sure
<RougeR> Im trying to get my dell monitor working with a mini-display port to dvi adapter. It is not being recognized in ubuntu 18.04, ive just been and checked both cable and monitor work by plugging them into a thinkpad t440 with windows 10
<RougeR> ive never actually used the displayport on this system, but have no reason to believe it has any issues
<raden> is there anyway to restart netplan and change IP without rebooting
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: is your graphics card driver installed on ubuntu?
<RougeR> good question
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR: Check with non-conductive tool (wood or plastic toothpick) and make sure there is no dust in the port. It doesn't take much for the contacts to become dirty
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, aye ill try a quick clean too
<RougeR> got a cleaning brush for soldering stuff i use
<RougeR> hmmm no such luck with a clean
<RougeR> lotuspsychje, what is the best way of checking/updating graphics driver
<RougeR> ive run lspci
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: sudo lshw -C video
<RougeR> just getting VGA compatible
<RougeR> https://dpaste.org/wuBZ
<RougeR> vga does work btw
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: driver=i915
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: can you: journalctl -f and plug out/back in your cable to see potential errors?
<RougeR> sorry was in wrong chan
<RougeR> hey
<RougeR> was going to say i dont see graphics drivers in my sources
<RougeR> ill try what you said hang on
<RougeR> good ideal with journalctl
<RougeR> had to google, but can understand the logic with it
<RougeR> no errors
<RougeR> im tempted to just quickly reboot
<RougeR> the laptop was woken from sleep
<ioria> RougeR, what's the display manager in use ?  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<RougeR> ioria, /usr/sbin/gdm3
<ioria> RougeR, try with lightdm and se it as default :  sudo apt install lightdm
<ioria> *set
<RougeR> ioria, i will
<RougeR> was going to ask before i do that
<RougeR> how can i very my intel driver is up to date for graphics
<ioria> RougeR, and reboot after
<ioria> RougeR,  what's your kernel ? uname -r
<RougeR> 5.3.0-26-generic
<RougeR> this a pretty out the box ubuntu 18.04 install
<RougeR> with updates etc
<ioria> RougeR,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<RougeR> yeah will try it
<RougeR> i have run updates since install ofc
<RougeR> but ill run it
<RougeR> also here is lspci
<RougeR> https://dpaste.org/hSR6
<RougeR> should i see something for display port?
<RougeR> running full upgrade
<RougeR> will reboot after
<ioria> RougeR,  then you should have 5.3.0.40 and not  5.3.0-26
<RougeR> jj
<RougeR> kk
<RougeR> upgraded
<RougeR> rebooting
<RougeR> running 5.3.0-28-generic
<RougeR> running apt-get update and full-upgrade again
<RougeR> stull upgrading
<veegee> fancontrol has a horrible configuration syntax
<veegee> is there any way I can provide it a custom source for the temperature sensor that it uses to determine fan speed?
<veegee> For example, a script that that takes the hard disk temperature from a bunch of SCSI disks and outputs the average
<leftyfb> mave_: btw, it looks like they're trying to get openssh 8.2 into Ubuntu 20.04
<mave_> that's good news!
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1863447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1863447 in openssh (Ubuntu) "openssh outdated by 8.2" [High,In progress]
<mave_> high importance
<mave_> i like that :D
<blenderartist18> Is it possible to ssh through ethernet?
<blenderartist18> I have a headless computer with openssh-server. I have ethernet connected to my laptop I'm using now. The laptop has openssh-client.
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: yeah
<blenderartist18> easy to explain?
<blenderartist18> I want to get it updated and configured for a usb monitor
<blenderartist18> but I can do all that, just need help with ssh
<sixwheeledbeast> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: do you know the ip or hostname of the headless computer? ssh username@host/ip
<blenderartist18> The host name is msi
<blenderartist18> But I don't have the ip
<blenderartist18> I guess I could plug the drive into my laptop and get it.
<blenderartist18> Is there another way through the cable?
<RougeR> ioria,
<RougeR> running 5.3.0-40-generic now
<blenderartist18> What is the easiest way to create start up script, that will run ip a?
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: use ssh user@msi
<blenderartist18> @EriC^^, ok, but don't I need slash ip?
<oerheks> But I don't have the ip .. nmap is a tool to scan for it
<oerheks> or check the router leases/connected devices
<blenderartist18> nmap can scan for an ip of a headless computer plugged together with an ethernet cable?
<blenderartist18> Don't have router
<blenderartist18> I'm using public wifi
<blenderartist18> I'm getting 'connection failed' messages from the ethernet
<blenderartist18> *notifications
<oerheks> this issue cannot be solved by ubuntu weird, question
<oerheks> you must walk to that 'server', turn on the screen
<oerheks> etc
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: try ssh user@msi.local
<blenderartist18> ok
<oerheks> on a public wifi?
<RougeR> im going to try with lightdm
<EriC^^> no he said he has them connected via ethernet
<blenderartist18> ssh: Could not resolve hostname msi.local: Name or service not known
<RougeR> nice to see linux is still not quite there for casual users -__-
<oerheks> RougeR, sure it is, just too new hardware might need attention.
<blenderartist18> Sorry, I mean I have the computers physically connected with an ethernet cable, but just physically, no software connection that I know of
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: when you connect the ethernet on your laptop, what's the ip you get for the laptop?
<blenderartist18> @EriC^^, Where do I check for that?
<EriC^^> what os? ubuntu?
<blenderartist18> Ubuntu 19.10
<EriC^^> type "ip a"
<EriC^^> look next to inet
<blenderartist18> Both are computers
<EriC^^> ok
<blenderartist18> inet 127.0.0.1 ?
<EriC^^> it should be under enp.....
<blenderartist18> ok
<EriC^^> link/ether .... something inet
<blenderartist18> inet6 fe80::f9a:902d:c167:49f2/64
<EriC^^> is there no "inet" one?
<blenderartist18> 2: enp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UP group default qlen 1000
<blenderartist18>     link/ether 68:f7:28:ca:90:6f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<blenderartist18>     inet6 fe80::f9a:902d:c167:49f2/64 scope link noprefixroute
<blenderartist18>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<blenderartist18> The others are lo and my wifi
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: can you check the ethernet settings and see if ipv4 is enabled?
<EriC^^> cause that's the ipv6 address
<blenderartist18> ok
<davr0s> got my cpu spiking use randomly since an update (ubuntu) - i have a cpu use bar chart on my panel - ive seen 'gnome-system monitor' which can sort processes by cpu load but is there  a way to see which one is spiking (eg i'd need a graph of individual process load?)
<blenderartist18> its on automatic dhcp for ipv4
<blenderartist18> I put it on link local and now I have inet
<EriC^^> blueingress: ok what's the inet address
<blenderartist18> 169.254.194.230/16 brd 169.254.255.255
<frib> I'm using fluxbox as window manager but UTF-8 japanese strings in window titles are garbled. Anyone know how to fix that? Thanks
<blenderartist18> inet 169.254.194.230/16 brd 169.254.255.255 scope link noprefixroute enp2s0
<blenderartist18>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: ok, you can install zenmap and try to see which laptop responds to port 22
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: if you want you could do "for i in {0..255}; do telnet 169.254.194."$i" 22 & echo $i; done"
<EriC^^> it'll go through them quickly, if you scroll up after it's done you might see a "connected to <ip here>" that's your headless ip
<blenderartist18> I installed zenmap
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try doin a scan on 169.254.194.0-255
<blenderartist18> do you know the args for zenmap?
<EriC^^> you dont need them it'll fill them up by itself
<EriC^^> put 169.254.194.0-255 as the host and choose ping scan or so
<blenderartist18> I have a gui that popped up
<EriC^^> or try "169.254.0.0/16" as the host
<blenderartist18> I did a scan, but it says no targets were specified
<EriC^^> did you put 169.254.0.0/16 as the host
<blenderartist18> no, trying to figure out how to get that in a field
<blenderartist18> do I type that in somewhere?
<EriC^^> in "target"
<EriC^^> for profile choose a ping scan
<blenderartist18> ok got that going
<annoyed-phone> Ubuntu 19.10, I can see wifi networks, but can't connect. I don't have the ability to plug into hard line.
<blenderartist18> Is it doing something in the background? I pressed scan but see no activity
<EriC^^> blenderartist18: it should say that it started a scan in the white box
<blenderartist18> yes
<blenderartist18> Should I get a cup of coffee?
<EriC^^> itll be around 3mins i guess
<leftyfb> there a much easier way of doing all this
<blenderartist18> ok,
<blenderartist18> ah, now I see an activity widget next to the Detail Button
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: https://www.cesariogarcia.com/?p=611
<leftyfb> otherwise, you're not likely to get an ip address on the other side
<blenderartist18> @leftyfb, the server is headless and I don't know the ip
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: if you setup the connection sharing from the instructions I posted, you'll be able to see the ip your laptop gave the headless server
<blenderartist18> ok, is that the ip I would use to ssh with?
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: journalctl -xef  # run this a terminal when you plug in your server. You should see an ip given out, I think by dnsmasq
<leftyfb> yes
<blenderartist18> @leftyfb, ok, not it changed the inet to 10.42.0.1
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: 10.42.0.1 is the ip on that shared network of your laptop
<leftyfb> now you'll have to get the ip of the server when you plug it in and turn it on
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: it'll probably be .2, but not definite
<blenderartist18> the server is on
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: watch that log
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: try rebooting the server
<blenderartist18> @leftyfb, rebooting
<blenderartist18> max@lenova:~$ ssh max@10.42.0.2
<blenderartist18> ssh: connect to host 10.42.0.2 port 22: No route to host
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: did .2 show up in your log?
<blenderartist18> zenmap?
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: did .2 show up in your journal log?
<blenderartist18> @leftyfb, I don't know where the journal log is.
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: would you like help?
<blenderartist18> Yes
<oerheks>  journalctl -xef ....
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: ok, then you're going to need to follow instructions as they are given
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: turn off the server
<oerheks> plugin, and read
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: let me know when the server is powered off
<blenderartist18> I couldn't do that because it's headless unless you mean I can do it on my laptop?
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: you have no way of powering off your server?
<blenderartist18> leftyfb, yes, I did power it down and booted it.
<leftyfb> power it off
<blenderartist18> ok down now
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: can I ask though, is there a reason why you can't hop down to Best Buy and get an adapter to plug a monitor and keyboard into your server?
<blenderartist18> @leftyfb, yes, i'm homeless, so I can't lug around desktop monitors
<blenderartist18> I do have a lightweight zenscreen that I have plans for this headless
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: ok, in a terminal run:   sudo journalctl -xef
<blenderartist18> ok
<blenderartist18> When you stated that earilier I thought you meant that it must be done on the server, sorry
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: that is going to read and follow your system logs realtime. You're going to watch the bottom of that while you turn your server on and watch for a 10.42.0.X ip address to pop up
<blenderartist18> ok,
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: now turn on your server
<blenderartist18> it's on and I'm watching
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: what type of hardware is this server?
<blenderartist18> specs to headless: https://icecat.ch/en/p/msi/cubi-251us/cubi-pcs-workstations-Cubi-251US-36534534.html
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: how do you know anything is running on this server?
<blenderartist18> I installed the Ubuntu 19.10 installer onto a usb. The headless booted with it. I put in another usb. To install you only have to press enter and tab and type in user name and password.
<blenderartist18> I took snapshot of an install to let me know where I was at while it installed.
<blenderartist18> Snapshot of a real install.
<blenderartist18> I tested the installation usb by booting my laptop with it. Works fine. So I installed openssh-server
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: so you don't actually know it's running on the headless server
<blenderartist18> openssh-server?
<leftyfb> anything
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: here's what I would suggest ...
<blenderartist18> Well, it makes it to network-manager because my usb wifi adapter lights up only when that occurs, and it did
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: https://urbanworkshop.net    that's a makerspace near you. I would see about dropping in and see if they can help you get a monitor and keyboard on that thing to get it up and running
<blenderartist18> ok
<blenderartist18> Ok, it's 4 hours north.
<leftyfb> oh, your ip puts you in Garden Grove
<leftyfb> what city are you in?
<blenderartist18> San Diego
<blenderartist18> Hey I have another idea... How about I take the usb of the headless, create a persistant hotspot and ssh through that?
<blenderartist18> When the server boots up it should have a hotspot I can ssh through. Maybe
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: you need to get a monitor and keyboard on it
<blenderartist18> I have a keyboard.
<blenderartist18> The monitor I have for it is a DisplayLink ZenScreen, but of course that should explain why I want to get inside via ssh
<leftyfb> https://www.opensourcemakerlabs.com unfortunately, it's in Vista
<blenderartist18> @leftyfb, hey those places sound pretty cool thanks for letting my know about them
<blenderartist18> There was a really cool place that had a lot of Ubuntu guys and it was free in Portland Oregon
<tomreyn> https://www.meetup.com/kernel-panic/
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: they're makerspaces. They tend to be pretty welcoming. Technically they require a membership, some some of them are nice enough to help someone out from the community
<blenderartist18> Well, I have to shutdown because I'm going to create a hotspot on the headless drive and boot it back up again and try to ssh that way.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: even better, though it looks like they would have to wait till March for the next meeting
<blenderartist18> be right back
<tomreyn> yes, looks like. though they got a mailing list, maybe someone would meet seperately
<white_magic> can someone recommend a good way to swap CAPS and CTRL ? I tried doing so via 'gnome-tweaks' but it's very buggy (just doesn't work)
<white_magic> damn I was wrong, it works just fine via gnome tweaks
<white_magic> praise Ubuntu!
<blenderartist18> @leftfb I finally ssh'd into the headless
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: how?
<blenderartist18> I took out the usb drive of the headless  booted it up on the laptop and created a persistent hotspot
<blenderartist18> put it back in the headless and connected, now I have the ethernet address
<blenderartist18> i did ip a
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: via the 10.42.0 ip address?
<blenderartist18> yes
<blenderartist18> So will that help with connecting with ethernet? because I need to free up my wifi to get internet
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: login and see what is has for ip's
<blenderartist18> Well I can't because my laptop (I'm using now) has the wifi card set for Internet.
<white_magic> can anyone recommend a music player that has a good, modern UI? The old school ones like Clementime are very very ill-suited for high resolution displays
<leftyfb> !ot | white_magic
<ubottu> white_magic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<white_magic> leftyfb: sorry I thought that wasn't off topic
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: so you can't leave it connected to wifi while your laptop is on wifi?
<leftyfb> white_magic: it's not a support issue. There is no problem with ubuntu. If you want opinions on software, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<white_magic> fair point
<blenderartist18> I don't know how to do both hotspot and wifi, I'll check though
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: ok, nevermind, that's not likely
<jeremy31> blenderartist18: search for create_ap
<blenderartist18> ok
<leftyfb> jeremy31: he's only got 1 radio on the laptop
<jeremy31> leftyfb: create_ap will work with one, doesn't work the greatest but it does work
<leftyfb> jeremy31: if he gets any of that wrong, he could lose connectivity to the server and internet on his laptop with no means of getting help with either
<blenderartist18> ok, I'm not seeing anything, and what I read up on it seems a bit involved for me
<blenderartist18> I have the link/ether for the headless ethernet device, would that help?
<blenderartist18> It's what is listed when you issue: ip a
<leftyfb> blenderartist18: get connected to the server with ssh -X <server_Name> . Then run nm-connection-editor   # a window for networking for the server should pop up on your laptop. Setup the ethernet connection to connect.
<blenderartist18> I have the ethernet connected for local only
<coXZist> good evening folks.. question.. Is there a way yo have a cd/dvd mount automatically when inserted. All the info I've found is only relevant when using a GUI. I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 Server. I was only able to achieve this using a script.. but is there a native way ?
<pragmaticenigma> coXZist: Does the scrpit involve monitoring udev?
<chris349> Currently I get the error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<chris349> Is there any way to have apt-get wait for the lock instead of abort?
<RougeR> oerheks,
<pragmaticenigma> no, that would be a feature request that you would have to submit to the developers in charge of the application
<coXZist> @pragmaticenigma.. No, its pretty hacky, just a cron script to check /dev/disk/by-label for a link every few secs.. not really practical
<RougeR> i eat my words
<RougeR> my fault
<RougeR> iOllieN,
<RougeR> layer 8 issue
<RougeR> and slight design issue tbh
<pragmaticenigma> coXZist: I'd look up for udev... I believe you can setup triggers for specific actions. I've similar for inserting a USB to automatically mount and and execute a file command
<coXZist> pragmaticenigma ok cool will research that...thanks
<davr0s> join #linux
<davr0s> oops
<davr0s> i just did an update and "lsb_release -d" is showing me "Description:	Ubuntu Focal Fossa (development branch)",
<davr0s> i now have a stuttering problem with nvidia drivers (everything was fine before the update) ; i tried going back to nvidia-driver-340 and the situation was the same
<davr0s> (stuttering - 'top' shows xorg and nv_queue taking 20% cpu even when sat doing nothing. the desktop pauses periodically eg every half second. )
<davr0s> is there a way to ask it to go back a version ?
<davr0s> i'm about to do a fresh install on another drive, but there might be a less extreme solution
<davr0s> anyone else had similar problems?
#ubuntu 2020-02-18
<pragmaticenigma> davr0s: There is no way to return to a previous version. Support for focal fossa is only available in #ubuntu+1 until it's officially released
<davr0s> yeah i was surprised to see it just choose to upggrade me to focal fossa
<davr0s> i just clicked yes to updates
<pragmaticenigma> davr0s: What did you type in?
<davr0s> it said something about a partial update being available
<davr0s> on another note i know how to install from a startup usb stick.. can i install an image directly to a second drive from my current environment
<pragmaticenigma> davr0s: Have you ever followed someone's instructions in the past to install a new release of Ubuntu before it was actually released?
<davr0s> no
<davr0s> i didn't conciously seek "focal fossa"
<davr0s> i just wanted to run a regular update.
<davr0s> i ended up with focal fossa
<oerheks> save your data and reinstall
<pragmaticenigma> davr0s: I'm asking when you potentially updated to Bionic
<davr0s> i think i did do a deliberate distro upgrade some time ago but i forget how
<pragmaticenigma> NEVER DO THAT... that's how this happened
<davr0s> oerheks, yeah my current plan is installing fresh on a second drive and copying stuff over
<davr0s> for future reference,
<davr0s> distros can upgrade themselves to latest versions?
<pragmaticenigma> davr0s: If you ever entered the command "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" that will place you on the development branch... which is how you ended up on focal
<oerheks> -d is development
<oerheks> but you might can go on with it: do an sudo apt install -f
<davr0s> ok i can't confirm or deny but its possible "do-release upgrade" happened. i really can't remember specifically what i did
<pragmaticenigma> it was possible you did that 2 years ago... which I'm lucky if I remember what I had for lunch yesterday
<davr0s> yeah i was stuck on an old version (14 somethig) for a while, and thought i needed to update , whilst not wanting to completely re-install my drive and copy data off and on again
<pragmaticenigma> in the future... don't try to force upgrades to the distribution. They will be released when they're appropriately ready and well tested. For future reference, LTS upgrades are released when the YY.MM.1 (that's a one on the end) is released. To ensure the upgrade is stable
<davr0s> i'm hoping this nvidia stuttering is just related to this dev branch..
<pragmaticenigma> more than likely it is
<davr0s> and not the nvidia driver versus my card
<davr0s> ok Q2 , before i go and create a USB startup disk as i did in the past, is there an easy way to install an image directly to a second drive ?
<pragmaticenigma> davr0s: If you're willing, it would be a great idea to still pop over to the #ubuntu+1 channel to mention the issue. They may have you do some debugging to at least help remove the issue before the general release is made later this spring
<davr0s> i have a spare drive installed which i can overwrite
<davr0s> ok
<pragmaticenigma> davr0s: If you're looking to use a new drive, there isn't a fast way, but I would recommend removing the current drive to ensure you don't accidentally lose anything
<davr0s> yeah if i accidentally click the wrong one to format or something
<designbybeck> trying to reset my terminal settings. I did get it back to purple bg....but my bold and folder colors and such aren't right. Everything is just one color. I've tried Tweak and reset everything there
<davr0s> ok i will reset and re-install, i might be back with more questions later ..
<adrian_1908> Are `ip route add` changes always transient? I get this sense that netplan sometimes doesn't set the proper routes (based on gateway), but if I do it manually the change sticks across boots. I could be wrong however. Not the first time I observed this.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: Unless you save it to a file, it will not persist
<disi> should setuptools.find_packages find modules too?
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: ok, thanks for clearing that up! I would think so too, no idea what I'm missing. Feels like I'm punching a hole through with my manual invocation and from then on it sticks.
<disi> doh! wrong chan, sorry
<ptah8> anybody home?
<ptah8> lol
<baruna_> hi, I have some problem with booting ubuntu, it stalles after giving password .. now I'm on livecd, I figured there's something wrong with the encrypted partition.. anyone to help?
<baruna_> Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<baruna_> what does it mean?
<davros> ok i'm back, I installed ubuntu 19.10 fresh on a new hard drive, booted from it. and unfortunately i see the same behaviour :(
<davros> Xorg and nv_queue are showing up in 'top' taking 20% CPU when idle, and the whole environment is pausing for a few frames every half second or so
<davros> so now I should ask if there are tweaks to the nvidia driver, if its a known problem, if its my hardware config or what. thing is it worked on the environment i had 2 days ago before an update - it seems to be a specific blend of driver and OS version
<adrian_1908> davros: I wasn't here earlier, Desktop or Notebook?
<davros> desktop
<adrian_1908> And which driver?
<davros> should i keep going back versions of ubuntu till i find one that might match what i had before? ( i'm not sure exactly what state it was in before  - i did an eronesous update to 20.04 dev
<davros> 440 i think but let me confirm
<adrian_1908> `nvidia-smi` is neat for that
<davros> ok Driver Version 435.21
<davros> i guess i can try upgrading to 440 right now
<davros> this is just what came out of the fresh install
<adrian_1908> It's certainly weird. Common Nvidia GPU I reckon?
<davros> gtx970 with a core i7 4790
<davros> like i say the configuration i had 2 days ago worked, but i can't even tell you what version of ubuntu was installed. previous replies suggested i might have done a botched update
<adrian_1908> I got the very same GPU and driver version, no such issues. Xubuntu 18.04 though.
<davros> (i was on 14.. for ages and did something to manually update it to 17.. and continued simple updates to that)
<davros> ah
<davros> well its possible my previous config was 18..  and yes, it was the XFCE desktop
<davros> its possible this is specific to later versions of ubuntu or rather the underlying kernel? and "not enough people are using a later version + old 970 graphics card" to care?
<davros> i'm in 2 minds here.. go back to the version of ubuntu you have (18.04)- yet another re-install - or wait for a fix to appear
<Bashing-om> davros: FYI: Nvidia recommneds the 440 version driver for your card. May have to get that driver from our trusted PPA. ' apt list nvidia-driver-440 ' to see if it is available in the repo.
<adrian_1908> Well to me that sounds unbearable, especially the stutters. You had issues with 20.04 you said? Otherwise that's something to consider, it's not that far out anymore.
<Bashing-om> davros: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/156772/en-us .
<adrian_1908> And yes, try those drivers first before considering an OS switch ;)
<k_sze> update notifier crashes everytime I log into the Ubuntu desktop now. Is that happening to anybody else?
<Bashing-om> k_sze: 1st I have seen of that - what results with terminal ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ( 18.04 saw a new kernel).
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.88.80 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<k_sze> Bashing-om, apt works just fine.
<k_sze> I *think* it is something else. I get a dialog asking whether I want to report the system error.
<k_sze> Where can I find the log so I can dig up more details?
<leftyfb> k_sze: /var/crash/
<k_sze> hmm, the files I see in /var/crash seem unrelated (timestamps too old)
<Bashing-om> k_sze: look and see ' ls -al /var/crash/ ' .
<k_sze> I did, but the .crash files are dated Feb 10 and Feb 14
<k_sze> way too old.
<ptah8> i am unable to connect to twiitter from my ubuntu
<ptah8> to i have to edit a /etc/hosts.allow file?
<ptah8> do*
<leftyfb> ptah8: you mean through your web browser?
<leftyfb> ptah8: there's nothing in ubuntu by default that blocks twitter or any other website
<ptah8> yes my web browser, im using an old mini dell laptop
<leftyfb> ptah8: what version of ubuntu? What web browser?
<ptah8> outdated, but the other sites work, twitter says connection reset
<leftyfb> ptah8: what version of ubuntu? What web browser?
<Scriptonaut> hey all, I'm having an issue with cached local hostnames. I had hostnames: ec-0 and ec-1, I changed them by shifting them to a 1-index instead of 0-index, so now they're ec-1 and ec-2. I can still ping ec-0 though, and a program I'm using keeps matching the IP of ec-1 with what is now the IP for ec-2
<Scriptonaut> is there a way to somehow flush this old host info?
<Scriptonaut> I ran systemd-resolve --flush-caches, but taht didn't solve the issue
<ptah8> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.04
<leftyfb> Scriptonaut: sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved
<leftyfb> ptah8: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<leftyfb> ptah8: please run that and paste the URL here
<Scriptonaut> leftyfb: issue is still persisting
<leftyfb> Scriptonaut: then your local DNS server has them cached
<leftyfb> Scriptonaut: use dig with your nameserver to troubleshoot
<Scriptonaut> hmm, my resolv.conf has 127.0.0.1, is that my nameserver?
<leftyfb> Scriptonaut: nmcli device show  | grep  IP4.DNS
<pennTeller> Hi guys, what is the latest supported Kernel version on Ubuntu 18.04?
<leftyfb> pennTeller: why do you ask?
<pennTeller> leftyfb, I want to put the latest possible kernel in one of my computers
<pennTeller> but still under 18.04
<leftyfb> pennTeller: install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<pennTeller> thanks for that. I would like to know the version first if possible
<adrian_1908> pennTeller: Which is 5.3
<leftyfb> pennTeller: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<pennTeller> so there is no way to use 5.5.4 correct?
<adrian_1908> Nope
<pennTeller> adrian_1908,  no wonder, I kept getting a "can't talk to TPM module" error
<pennTeller> :p
<leftyfb> pennTeller: there is no supported or unsupported version of ubuntu which uses a kernel that was released 3 days ago
<pennTeller> LOL thanks
<leftyfb> ptah8: still having trouble running those commands?
<leftyfb> didn't think so
<davr0s> Hi again
<davr0s> Well I reinstalled 18.04 - and the graphics works fine, no more stutter
<davr0s> I now have another problem with networking - it’s not connecting on my wired network , and it doesn’t find the Wi-fi device (settings tells me none is found) . Under 19.10,20.04 iterr connect using Wi-fi just fine. I’m using an iPad on the same Wi-fi network now
<davr0s> Not even sure why the wired connection would suddenly stop working
<davr0s> Not going to get very far using Linux without a network connection :(
<leftyfb> davr0s: what kernel are you running? uname -r
<davr0s> 5.0.0-23-generic
<davr0s> Had to drop to Ubuntu 18.04 because 19.10 up are making my graphics card stutter
<leftyfb> I'd say install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 but it might not make a difference and you have no internet to do so
<davr0s> The later versions find my Wi-fi device just fine
<leftyfb> davr0s: the 18.03 hwe kernel is the same as in 19.10
<davr0s> What I installed was Ubuntu 18.04
<davr0s> I have 20.04 on another drive on the same machine
<leftyfb> davr0s: you should have downloaded the latest image
<leftyfb> installer*
<davr0s> Another version of “18.94”?
<davr0s> Now you mention it - that 18.04 was downloaded ages ago
<leftyfb> davr0s: lets start with ethernet. This worked before right? Cable is plugged in now?
<davr0s> So if I go back to my 20.04, re download 18.04, that will have more recent bug fixes etc?
<leftyfb> davr0s: or we could just get this one going. It's just an apt upgrade away from being the latest. Just need to get internet going on it
<davr0s> Yeah. The Ethernet used to work, I’ve had rpis  connect aswell
<leftyfb> davr0s: what happens when you plug the ethernet in? Do you see a network icon in the top right?
<davr0s> I was about to try connecting a raspberry pi to check my network is actually working
<leftyfb> ok, do that first
<davr0s> Yes it tries to connect and fails
<davr0s> Just tried unplugging - the icon disappears and reappears it definitely knows about the cable etc
<leftyfb> see if the pi can get online.
<davr0s> Yes I should
<davr0s> In the meantime
<davr0s> Will I get a different result by downloading 18.04 today vs the image I had lying around for a couple of years
<davr0s> I suppose I
<davr0s> Could try 18.10 aswell
<leftyfb> davr0s: potentially. You'll get the newer kernel now as opposed to getting online and getting it with an update
<leftyfb> davr0s: 18.10 is EOL
<leftyfb> davr0s: I would stick with 18.04
<davr0s> I will keep this image aswell
<leftyfb> first test the pi
<davr0s> I suspect the graphics problem is “latest kernel plus latest nvidia drivers” (stutter .. pausing every half second. Fine on this old kernel and fine before I did an update yesterday)
<davr0s> Ok
<davr0s> Handy little thing to have around
<raden> how can i restart a interface with netplan without reboot ?
<davr0s> Couldn’t get my pi organised (deskspace, wires) .. will defer that till I can get longer cables etc
<Bashing-om> raden: try: systemctl restart networking .
<davr0s> The 18.04 image I had was 18.04.3, I just downloaded a xububtu 18.04.4
<raden> Bashing-om, THERE IS NO NETWORKING
<raden> sorry about caps
<davr0s> I will give this a go (I’m keeping this 20.04 with compromised graphics but everything else ok on my main drive, and trying various experiments on a second drive)
<Bashing-om> raden: More info - as you stated "restart".
<blenderartist18> has anyone had sound issues with bluetooth and Bose speakers?
<blenderartist18> I connect but then it disconnects. After several attemps I managed to get it to stay connect, but..
<blenderartist18> then I could not get the volume up all the way
<davros> thanks for the help , those who tried. I'm 'back in business' so to speak. Network trouble was literally just a cable loose elsewhere (other factors inc the hub really not accepting its own ethernet connections asside from my 2nd hub confused me)
<davros> i'm using 18.04.4 now and the graphics is fine, and I have my wired networking. It still doesn't see my PC's wireless but I can live with that
<davros> in the meantime i still want to know whats up with 19.10 and 20.04 with the nvidia drivers (they were stuttering)
<k_sze> Bashing-om, this is what I see: https://imgur.com/a/04pnzp1
<k_sze> And if I click on "Report problem...", it just disappears. I'm kinda expecting it to bring up another dialog, given the "..." in the button text.
<k_sze> In htop, I see that the `update-notifier` process is still there though.
<k_sze> It's a child process of my /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-binary --session=ubuntu
<Abhijit> Hi.
<Abhijit> i just noticed that there is one app called Google Drive Sample in my Ubuntu. I never installed such app and i could not find its executable. does it come preinstalled with Ubuntu like amazon lenses?
<Abhijit> how do I find its executable name?
<Bashing-om> k_sze: looking.
<Bashing-om> k_sze: Sorry - I do not know enough about apport to advise on this :( Maybe re-install apport ?
<davros> ok regarding my network not connecting , whats happening is:  I've got a hub, then an apple wifi point in another room (hub-> PC1,   hub->apple wifi ->Router->PC2,other devices
<davros> any attempt to directly connect PC's to the hub fails
<davros> but they work fine on the other side of the apple thing
<davros> that seems weird to me
<davros> i'm sure i had it working direct before
<davros> (i also had a loose cable but when i saw 'PC1 not working' i thought it was a deeper problem)
<Jamesernator> Does anyone know a way to disable `/usr/share/locale/<locale>/Compose` when enabling Compose Key?I created an `~/.XCompose` which gets read correctly except most places say you need to explicitly do `include "%L"` to get the locale's default compose list, however without that line it seems to be adding the locale's compose list anywhere which is
<Jamesernator> behavior I would like to remove if possible
<Cursarion> hi, I have a problem where I can't seem to disable the dead keys option from the keyboard layout. I've tried the keyboard settings (XFCE) and setxkbmap. Neither seem to have effect. Where might the issue be?
<konrados> Hello. When it comes to the sound, I have configured my ubuntu 18.x to use specific apps on specific ports, but ... I still hear *something* on my headphones, how to test what it is? Shouldn't that be enough: https://imgur.com/a/jFT6N2I ?
<Sbur3> I am not sure whether I'm asking the question in the correct chat room, but ... I just ripped a DVD with ogmrip.  I then tried to do another. It doesn't seem to find it, though Ubuntu 19.10 found it.
<Sbur3> And when I try to use ogmrip, it talks of an "unknown error"
<Sbur3> And a second question ... that same Ubuntu tells me that I'm running 5.3.0.23 wheras it expects to be running 5.3.0
<Sbur3> .405.3.0.40
<Sbur3> Oops, 5.3.0.40
<Sbur3> How do I "upgrade" the kernel to ~.40
<jeremy31> Sbur3: what does uname -r  result with in terminal
<Sbur3> jeremy31: It says 5.3.0-23-lowlatency
<jeremy31> Sbur3: did you reboot since installing the newer kernel?
<Sbur3> jeremy31: But I've already upgraded to 5.3.0-40-lowlatency
<geirha> did you restart after upgrading?
<Sbur3> I believe so.  Maybe not.  Is it that stupid a thing?
<geirha> err, jeremy31 already asked that, somehow I missed it
<jeremy31> Sbur3: That could be the issue or it could be an error with the kernel install, or grub problem
<Sbur3> jeremy31: geirha: I had thought so, but maybe not
<geirha> run   uptime   and estamite if you've rebooted since upgrading
<Sbur3> jeremy31: Is there a way to check that out before I reboot or should I begin by rebooting?
<Sbur3> 11:51:50 up  2:09,  1 user,  load average: 0,13, 0,40, 1,00
<Sbur3> geirha: 11:51:50 up  2:09,  1 user,  load average: 0,13, 0,40, 1,00
<jeremy31> Sbur3: post URL from terminal for>  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sbur3> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/y7r1
<jeremy31> Sbur3: try a reboot
<Sbur3> jeremy31: I'll try that and follow up with a uname -r.
<Sbur3> jeremy31: Thx, brb
<Sbur3> jeremy31: I just rebooted, did a uname -r and came back with the same "5.3.0-23-lowlatency"
<jeremy31> Sbur3: paste result for this command to paste.ubuntu.com and post URL>  sudo update-grub
<Sbur3> jeremy31: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jnTxgXm32C/
<jeremy31> Sbur3: URL for> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sbur3> jeremy31: Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0
<Sbur3> has been opened read-only.
<Sbur3> Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<Sbur3> https://termbin.com/l78l6
<Sbur3> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/l78l6
<jeremy31> Sbur3: try>  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Sbur3> jeremy31: I'll do that, but think that I'm on sdb1
<jeremy31> Sbur3: just wait then
<jeremy31> Sbur3: do> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<Sbur3> jeremy31: jeremy31: Done
<jeremy31> Sbur3: reboot
<Sbur3> jeremy31: brb
<supremekai> Hey guys, I'm using a webrick to run RubyOnRails, and I have a lot of requests from a certain IP (ddos). How can I block it?
<konrados> ok, can we co back to my question? How is this possible that my phones (usual phones for $50) play random radio?
<konrados> shouldn't that be enough (I know I'm repeating myself:)) - https://imgur.com/a/8aXP83R
<konrados> how can I know for sure what app is going crazy and is sending the audio to my this usb port?
<pncl> enter 'htop' in terminal
<pncl> find which one it is
<jeremy31> Sbur3: if that new kernel isn't being used, you might have to change boot device in BIOS to the SSD
<konrados> pncl, here you go - https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/032e35167e294b9b98e47bfaf921ed3a
<konrados> it's not firefox
<Sbur3> jeremy31: any command to do that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jeremy31> Sbur3: It has to be changed in BIOS boot menu.  I guess BIOS is booting another drive and it ignores the grub.cfg file on /dev/sdb
<Sbur3> jeremy31: Any miracle command or is it a BIOS thing that is independant of grub and the like?
<jeremy31> Sbur3: it is separate from grub
<Sbur3> jeremy31: Thx for your help and patience
<Assid> is there a way i can setup ssh to have optional either google authenticator or yubikey as the 2fa auth
<IonutVan_> hi guys. I have a VPS running 16.04.6 LTS and running do-release-upgrade is saying "Checking for a new Ubuntu release, No new release found
<IonutVan_> and trying "do-release-upgrade -d" but also giving: Checking for a new Ubuntu release. Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release.
<IonutVan_> any idea?
<Ool> IonutVan_: perhaps you have prompt=never in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<IonutVan_> Ool, I have Prompt=lts
<IonutVan_> and that's a;;
<BluesKaj> IonutVan_, tour software sources in the package manger is probly set to "long term releases only" (LTS)
<IonutVan_> all*
<BluesKaj> your
<IonutVan_> BluesKaj, in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<BluesKaj> no, whatever GUI package manager you use
<IonutVan_> BluesKaj, is a vps, no gui
<BluesKaj> IonutVan_, in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades change the prompt line from lts to normal
<geirha> But when set to lts, why wouldn't it give the option to upgrade to 18.04 though?
<IonutVan_> BluesKaj, I would like to upgrade to LTS, is "normal" the right  option?
<IonutVan_> and why is not gibing me the option to go to 18.04 having LTS there?
<geirha> Perhaps the VPS has done some custom changes to its ubuntu-images
<BluesKaj> no, lts is what you want , don't use the -d in the do-release-upgrade command
<BluesKaj> that's for development releases
<geirha> ah, that makes sense
<IonutVan_> BluesKaj, with d or without d I still don't get the option to upgrade
<IonutVan_> now I am trying to add normal instead of lts in that file and run without d
<IonutVan_> this means that will upgrade to 18.04 LTS?
<BluesKaj> IonutVan_, trying to upgrade to 18.04 ?
<IonutVan_> sure, is LTS and I also want LTS
<IonutVan_> is a server :D
<BluesKaj> from 17.10? if so it's eol , end of life
<IonutVan_> 16.04
<IonutVan_> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<BluesKaj> then the lts setting in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades should work
<IonutVan_> BluesKaj, did you read my first two sentences?
<IonutVan_> :)
<IonutVan_> so, any solution?
<BluesKaj> yes, but I don't know why the command do-release-upgrade isn't working
<IonutVan_> me neither
<ioria> IonutVan_, try with 'normal' but abort suddenly if it gives you 19.10 or your sources.list will be overwritten
<BluesKaj> unless you have some ppas in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<IonutVan_> BluesKaj, I don't
<BluesKaj> IonutVan_, I know very little about VPS setups so there could be a communication/command issue there, not sure
<littlekimmy> hi which LO version is ubuntu 19.04 LTS using ?
<littlekimmy> is 19.04 even LTS
<BluesKaj> no
<ducasse> littlekimmy: 19.04 is eol
<littlekimmy> so 18.04 LTS is using which version of LO, when compared to 19.10
<littlekimmy> do LTS use the older version of LO?
<ducasse> !info libreoffice bionic
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.10 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 103 kB
<ducasse> littlekimmy: ^^
<littlekimmy> ok so it's using the older one as the 19.10 is using 6.3
<littlekimmy> so LTS uses older packages? compared to latest ubuntu
<ducasse> of course
<BluesKaj> yeah, stable and proven
<oerheks> such info is easy to find, littlekimmy
<littlekimmy> what is bionic backports?
<littlekimmy> one is the default iso and the other are updates? so how does backports drop in
<ioria> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mguy> Odd problem with a 16.04 server...it stops responding to pings for a couple minutes at a time
<mguy> I can see them coming in as RX packets but nothing ever gets sent out
<mguy> then if I start pinging FROM that server to any other IP address after a few seconds it starts working again
<lotuspsychje> mguy: sounds like a ##networking problem?
<mguy> It does since I can't find anything in the server logs etc
<mguy> But it's only this server that has the problem
<lotuspsychje> mguy: are you admin of your server?
<mguy> yes
<lotuspsychje> mguy: you could check your firewall?
<mguy> I turned ufw logging on but it doesn't seem to show anything related
<irrgit> Hello, anyone know if CVE-2018-15473 is backported into 18.04.3 LTS  openssh-server version OpenSSH_7.6p1 ?
<oerheks> easy to find, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-15473.html
<oerheks>  (1:7.6p1-4ubuntu0.1)
<irrgit> I am on that page
<irrgit> How can I verify it, these PCI compliance "people" are not fun
<oerheks> 2 fixes on 6 nov 2018 https://usn.ubuntu.com/3809-1/
<lotuspsychje> irrgit: keep in mind that 18.04.4 is out now, keeping your system up to date is wise
<irrgit> lotuspsychje, thank you, I will also check into that
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | irrgit
<ubottu> irrgit: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<littlekimmy> hey what's the way to draw boxes in LO like in here https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | littlekimmy
<ubottu> littlekimmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<littlekimmy> but there is no one in #libreoffice
<littlekimmy> and ubuntu helps me and is *very close* to editing word office docs
<littlekimmy> as that's the basic use of ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> this isn't the channel for that... and you know cross posting is frowned on
<oerheks> something like LO > table > insert table > choose format
<oerheks> clearly you did no research for this
<Aadam> hi
<oerheks> :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Hello Aadam, Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel. Is there something that the volunteers here can help you with today?
<Aadam> hi
<Aadam> https://thesafety.us/vpn-setup-ikev2-ubuntu17
<Aadam> how to do the same using commands only
<oerheks> something like this? https://support.strongvpn.com/hc/en-us/articles/360004594693-OpenVPN-Setup-Ubuntu-Linux-Command-Line
<oerheks> and why comandline, as you use a desktop with a gui?
<Aadam> yes
<Aadam> however I want to write wiki using commands only
<oerheks> oke, test it out, if it works for you, write it down
<Aadam> because linux has different UI
<oerheks> and this wiki is for ubuntu only:?
<oerheks> we have a good wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
 * oerheks not interested in more wiki's, make 1 good wiki, help ubuntu-wiki
<Aadam> it's for ikev2 for ircnow vpn
<Aadam> how to use ircnow vpn on 1) linux 2) windows 3) android....
<Aadam> for that purpose
<Aadam> for linux I just installed ubuntu
<Aadam> for tutorial
<pragmaticenigma> Aadam: it would be preferred if you were to contribute to the documentation already available on Ubuntu's help pages. More people will see it there, it will benefit from regular audits, and can be updated regularly by the community
<oerheks> link that vpn page to our wiki, done
<oerheks> lolz
<Aadam> sure I can write the same tutorial on ubuntu's help page but also need on ircnow because users get service from there then need to see how to setup
<oerheks> i think you have enough info now, go test it
<Aadam> ok, let me try
<zetheroo> Any idea how to fix this? "gio: smb://server/share: volume doesn’t implement mount"
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: Are you forwarding a request from another person or channel?
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: no, why?
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: because your cut and paste as the same format as if you were relaying a message from another person
<zetheroo> ok
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: where are you typing that ? where are you seeing the message?
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: in Ubuntu 18.04.4
<zetheroo> command: gio mount smb://server/share
<zetheroo> The share is mountable via samba ... it's mounted on my Ubuntu 18.04 laptop
<zetheroo> I am trying to mount it on Ubuntu 18.04.4 server via the command line
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: I assume you're sanitizing the command when posting here?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> it's not actually "server" and "share"
<pragmaticenigma> That's fine, I'm just trying to make sure I have a good grasp on the issue
<zetheroo> sure
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: are you able to ping "server" ?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> via it's hostname and IP
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: Has the samba client packages been installed?
<zetheroo> oh god ... I'm such an idiot ... no, installed it now but unfortunately still getting that same output from the 'gio mount' command
<pragmaticenigma> might need a restart? im not very familiar with gio
<zetheroo> rebooted ... no go
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: Just did a little digging... gio requires that the username and password already be saved in the users keyring... since this is server... you are going to need to do the normal "sudo mount -t cifs -o..." route
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: oh ok
<g3poandlsl> when I try to mount a windows share in nautilus on ubuntu 18.04, I get the error "Failed to mount Windows share: no such file or directory".  However, mounting from the terminal with mount -t cifs -o... works just fine.
<KungFoo> how do I move media wiki to ssl?
<KungFoo> a2enmod mediawiki - great
<KungFoo> but I want to move it to the ssl side of my webserver.
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<pncl> Hello, is anyone here?
<oerheks> sudo a2ensite mediawiki.conf && sudo a2enmod rewrite # looking at https://websiteforstudents.com/install-mediawiki-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-with-apache2-mariadb-and-php-7-1-support/
<oerheks> what guide did you folow KungFoo ?
<lotuspsychje> pncl: 1195 users are
<pncl> Thank you.
<pncl> I have a ThinkPad P1 Gen2, with Ubuntu 18.04 installed, updated and upgraded, BIOS updated to latest version. The fans keep kicking in every 5-10 minutes. I have tried many 'solutions' I found online to no avail. Does anyone, by any chance, know a fix for this I can try?
<oerheks> why are fans kicking in a problem?
<oerheks> surely with a huge task/playing video
<oerheks> the nvidia quadro is supported with nvidia 430 driver and up
<oerheks> but fans should work, i guess
<pncl> The fans kick randomly, but about 5-10 mins apart.. no video or rendering going on.. firefox with a few tabs
<pncl> the processor gets to 64-68 degs, then the fans run..
<pncl> light browsing: gets the cpu to 35% - 41% (from htop)
<oerheks>  i7-9850H ??
<pncl> i9
<oerheks> according to https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/192987/intel-core-i9-9880h-processor-16m-cache-up-to-4-80-ghz.html
<oerheks> no problem cpu can go up to 100'C
<pncl> Intel i9-9880H (16) @ 4.800GHz
<oerheks> you might hear the video fan..
<pncl> uha..
<pncl> What would cause the gpu fan to start ?
<pncl> The fan noise issue is all over all support forums/reddit but none of the fixes has worked for me.. yet
<wawrek> hi there
<wawrek> is it common to have ubuntu as dual boot with another linux distro (like gentoo, arch)?
<oerheks> wawrek, no, we solely install ubuntu.
<wawrek> oerheks: amen
<wawrek> oerheks: the docs describe how to install ubuntu alongside windows. it's hard to find docs on how to create a dual boot with ubuntu as original os.
<wawrek> and then install something else.
<oerheks> the only problem with dual linux, is to decide who is running grub
<oerheks> let the 1st linux handle that, simple
<oerheks> if you install grub wioth the 2nd linux, you get dual chain grub, you don't want that
<wawrek> after installing, I will probably get rid of the first os...
<wawrek> ok
<wawrek> so there are issues,  ahead
<pncl> I think most installers will handle that part for you..
<wawrek> pncl: they will handle the grub?
<pncl> In reality, there is no "main os".. when you start your PC, grub will load and give you options..
<wawrek> ok
<wawrek> sounds clear
<wawrek> do you have any links to some documentation?
<oerheks> sure you have found the grub wiki
<wawrek> are there specific spteps to be followed when installing an os alongside ubuntu? regarding partitioning, etc... any issues I should be aware of?
<wawrek> grub will not be a problem
<oerheks> wawrek, ask that linux distro channel? ubuntu itself uses 1 partitions now, swapfile, no swap partition.
<wawrek> oerheks: thank you for this.
<linelevel> Hi everyone, I am still trying to figure out the best way to resolve the failed `do-release-upgrade` that I ran on my AWS instance which was/is running Ubuntu 16.04. The upgrade failed fairly early, but I lost the error message because it exited the `screen` session it was running in. However, it did already update my sources.list to all the 18.04 sources, so now I can't run `sudo apt upgrade`, but I also can'
<linelevel> t run `do-release-upgrade` again because it thinks there are uninstalled updates.
<linelevel> Any suggestions for how to go about troubleshooting this, or at least getting everything back to a working state in 16.04?
<oerheks> linelevel, i think you need to get a fresh aws 18.04
<oerheks> such upgrade path is not supported
<linelevel> oerheks: I can still `ssh` into the instance, and I can confirm that it still reports version 16.04 upon ssh login. Everything on the server still seems to be running properly.
<oerheks> you might want to join ##aws
<linelevel> I prefer not to start from scratch unless absolutely necessary, as there are several running services configured on this server.
<EriC^^> linelevel: you could check if any 18.04 packages were in fact installed
<EriC^^> and if none were installed then revert the sources.list back to xenial
<linelevel> EriC^^: How do you recommend I check that?
<EriC^^> of course at your own risk, this is just my 2cents
<EriC^^> linelevel: you could write a quick script,  revert the sources first, then use dpkg & awk & apt-cache policy or show <package> to get the installed package version vs what the one in the xenial repo is
<linelevel> You're right, that is a possibility. Thank you for the suggestion.
<ioria> linelevel, apt list --installed | grep bionic     should work
<EriC^^> linelevel: maybe first do the opposite, see if any bionic ones show up easily
<EriC^^> linelevel: such as dpkg -l | grep bionic , or maybe a dpkg log file might record these stuff for the update
<EriC^^> linelevel: see ioria 's suggestion
<linelevel> EriC^^: It does not show up in `dpkg -l` but does in `apt list --installed`.
<EriC^^> linelevel: what does "apt list --installed | grep bionic" show?
<EriC^^> try apt list --installed | grep bionic | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> (to upload a paste)
<linelevel> `apt list --installed | grep bionic | wc -l` returns 49
<linelevel> `apt list --installed | grep xenial | wc -l` returns 34
<linelevel> so it is not clean
<EriC^^> seems so
<ioria> linelevel,  we need to see what pkgs are gone
<linelevel> ioria: bionic: https://termbin.com/qblq xenial: https://termbin.com/1v7p
<ioria> linelevel,  maybe you lost something ?
<linelevel> Note that `apt list --installed | wc -l` returns 1072, so there are many missing from that list. Some packages contain the string `18.04` or `16.04`, some contain neither.
<linelevel> `/now` instead of `/bionic`, etc.
<ioria> linelevel,   apt-cache policy apt dpkg  | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> linelevel: Question: Do you not have any snapshots before you attempted to upgrade that you could have restored a before?
<linelevel> ioria: https://termbin.com/e6dj
<ioria> linelevel,   at this point, i guess the best thing is to go ahead
<EriC^^> apt and dpkg are still xenial btw
<EriC^^> the candidate versions are bionic since the sources are switched
<ptah8> who has used stellarium? some astronomical features are not shown, for example the milky way. is there a newer version im using older ubuntu
<ioria> linelevel,  if you wish to  revert those 49   packages (with a bit of patience ), you clearly revert your sources.list
<EriC^^> linelevel: aws supposedly uses snapshots by default
<ioria> linelevel,  and in /var/log/dist-upgrade/   you should have some logs and maybe the error that stopped the process
<The_LoudSpeaker> hii. I can't find grub manual for ubuntu 18.04 and after on manpages.ubuntu.com . Is there any other place that I should look?
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oerheks> see the wiki
<EriC^^> The_LoudSpeaker: what command do you want the manual for?
<EriC^^> The_LoudSpeaker: if you want try "info grub" in the terminal
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am actually looking for something like http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man5/sudoers.5.html but for grub. I am writing up a custom grub theme for lubuntu. I have completed it but can't get it to be detected and sellected during installation. Hence need the manual.
<The_LoudSpeaker> EriC^^: I will try info grub in terminal
<The_LoudSpeaker> wow. that's a good start. thanks! @EriC^^
<EriC^^> The_LoudSpeaker: there isnt a man page for grub itself, just commands such as 'grub-install' 'update-grub' etc, if you want to see all commands related to grub that have man pages type "apropos grub"
<oerheks> sudo for grub ?
<EriC^^> The_LoudSpeaker: maybe looking a little into grub-customizer you can figure out what files it's using to get detected etc, just an idea
<The_LoudSpeaker> k./ I will do that.
<EriC^^> no problem The_LoudSpeaker
<The_LoudSpeaker> no not sudo for grub. oerheks. I want to make sure grub automatically detects the installed theme and selscts it during installation of lubuntu. I checked grub2-themes-mate but simillar approach as that didn't work.
<linelevel> ioria: Thank you, there is a log file that shows the error in that directory. Here's an excerpt that I got by running `tail -n 100 /var/log/dist-upgrade/screenlog.0 | nc termbin.com 9999`: https://termbin.com/xpcs9
<The_LoudSpeaker> EriC^^: I haven't tried grub customiser myself but afaik it puts them in /boot/grub  and then modifies the /etc/default/grub.d/ scripts or /etc/default/grub. I don't want that. That I can do myself but I don't want to touch the /etc/default/grub file I want it to be generated by default and point to the theme. I will have a look tho. Thanks again.
<ioria> linelevel, seems that this python3-zope is the problem ...
<oerheks> detects the installed theme  .. ok ... and selscts it during installation of lubuntu .. huh?
<oerheks> edit your lubuntu iso, this cannot be done from grub i guess
<The_LoudSpeaker> wehnit was implemented in mate, they didn't have to change the iuso afaiik.
<The_LoudSpeaker> *when
<The_LoudSpeaker> *iso
<The_LoudSpeaker> sorry for typos. new keyboard
<ioria> linelevel, probably from some ppa or something ; see if you can remove/purge it
<linelevel> ioria: Thanks, I'm working on doing so now. I'll also still need to revert everything else to 16.04.
<ioria> ok
<littlekimmy> oerheks: LO- table- insert table- choose format
<littlekimmy> I did but still i get a long table and not a box
<oerheks> well, i have no cloe, as i did not click that suspicious bitcoin pdf
<oerheks> try libreoffice support?
<Synoptic> Hi there. Trying to apt build-dep ffmpeg, I came accross this documented issue. I do not understand how to workaround the issue. Can someone ELI5 me ? ref : -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1858164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858164 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "libpulse-dev needs a rebuild for libpulse0-1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 on bionic-updates" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> Synoptic: are you on 18.04.4 yet?
<ioria> Synoptic, libpulse-dev  1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is available in -proposed
<littlekimmy> i installed sleuthkit but the cmd name is not sleuthkit and so how do i find the file for sleuthkit package?
<vielfarbig> Hello, with Ubuntu 18.04 on a ltsp 2019 client, a segmentation fault is thrown if i type 'sudo echo "Test"' and than CTRL-C. On the Ubuntu Host, it does not throw a segmentation fault. I've spoken to the dev of ltsp 2019, but he says that this does not have something to do with ltsp 2019 directly but rather with ssh(fs) or sudo (or nfs). This does not break something up, but I think it could be a potential security risk. I've tried to
<vielfarbig> debug it with gdb, apport-bug and strace, but I had no success with them. Strace does not even throw the segfault. Does somebody know where this comes from?
<littlekimmy> it seems the name of the pkg is different from the name of the files
<littlekimmy> /usr/share/docs/sleuthkit
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: That isn't a support question. You have to do your own research to learn how to use a program. Such tasks are beyond the scope of this channel.
<littlekimmy> ok what about a non-tar .gzip file, can i decompress using tar
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: use gzip
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: Again, offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> vielfarbig: A seg-fault is not automatically a security risk. However, if you think you have found a bug, you should report it on launchpad.
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<vielfarbig> pragmaticenigma: So should i do a "ubuntu-bug sudo"? The command "sudo echo Test" only segfaults on the ltsp client connected via ssh(fs) to the host
<pragmaticenigma> vielfarbig: Why exactly are you using sudo to run "echo" ???
<vielfarbig> pragmaticenigma: This is only a demo to show that sudo ... + CTRL-C throws the segfault
<pragmaticenigma> vielfarbig: "echo" isn't a program though. It is a bash command/keyword. It's not a valid test
<vielfarbig> pragmaticenigma: Ah ok, so how can I test it properly?
<pragmaticenigma> vielfarbig: such discussion is out of scope for this channel. you are welcome to join #ubuntu-discuss
<vielfarbig> pragmaticenigma: ok
<ioria> vielfarbig, echo it's also a binary :  use /bin/echo
<vielfarbig> ioria: I tried it with "sudo /bin/bash" + CTRL-C and "sudo /bin/echo" + CTRL-C and it throws a segmentation fault every time
<pragmaticenigma> vielfarbig: please, use #ubuntu-discuss (CC: ioria )
<JordiGH> where's the multipass advertising coming from when I ssh in? Is it just in motd?
<Saviq> JordiGH: correct
<JordiGH> Hm, I don't have motd installed.
<pragmaticenigma> JordiGH: It is installed by default on all Ubuntu systems... configurations are in "/etc/update-motd.d/"
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-motd/ubuntu-motd/trunk this is where it's cold from
<Saviq> *coming
<JordiGH> Awful, sneaking ads into the OS like it's friggin' Windows.
<JordiGH> Hm, I can't find the ad in /etc
<pragmaticenigma> JordiGH: It's understood that many users do not appreciate the feature. However, such discussion really doesn't belong in the support channel. We are all volunteers here, and do not have any influence on how decisions are made at Canonical.
<JordiGH> Whatever, just trying to get rid of it. It's not in /etc is it?
<leftyfb> JordiGH: /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news
<Iarla> I'm using a keyboard modifier ALT+' to get accented characters. I have to use that key combo before I tap my vowel, and I then get the accent. It's a lot easier on MacOS where I just hold down Alt when pressing the vowel and I now do all my typing there. Is it possible to emulate that behaviour on Ubuntu? To complicate things, I'm using the Dvorak keyboard layout.
<JordiGH> Is that really phoning home to motd.ubuntu.com?
<pragmaticenigma> JordiGH: "sudo chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news" will turn it off
<JordiGH> pragmaticenigma: How about if I just delete that?
<devios> i have a lenovo yoga 2 pro running 19.10.  when I installed ubuntu my touchpad worked.  sometime since then my touchpad stopped working.  touchscreen and bluetooth mouse both work.  how do i go about figuring out what's wrong, why it stopped working, and how do I get it working again?
<leftyfb> JordiGH: it only reads and outputs https://motd.ubuntu.com. There's no data being transmitted AFAIK
<pragmaticenigma> JordiGH: It will be replaced next time there is an update... better to remove the execution property
<lotuspsychje> devios: could you share a dmesg in a pastebin, so the volunteers can have a look?
<JordiGH> leftyfb: Actually, it's sending quite a bit of data: a uniquely identifiable UA string.
<JordiGH> Jesus, this is worse than just an ad.
<leftyfb> JordiGH: ok, disable it.
<JordiGH> And let's tell HN about this.
<JordiGH> Okay, thanks for your help.
<DeeJayTwo> Hi
<DeeJayTwo> I have some servers who take some time to detect all disks at boot time so something finally expires and the server tells me something about vg-ubuntu doesn't exist...
<DeeJayTwo> It exists, it just hasn't detected all disks yet...
<DeeJayTwo> Is there a way to change this delay so the server waits for a longer time before trying to search for vg-ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> DeeJayTwo: Please ask in #ubuntu-server
<DeeJayTwo> oh sorr
<DeeJayTwo> thank you
<devios> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PFbC9nPmyY/
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | devios first
<ubottu> devios first: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> devios: your kernel is locked by secureboot, and your bios version is from 2015 aswell
<devios> lotuspsychje, here's the new dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P2yVP94BgX/
<lotuspsychje> devios: thank you, can you confirm your touchpad has the same issue right now?
<devios> lotuspsychje, yes, touchpad remains broken
<lotuspsychje> devios: try installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 and reboot plz
<devios> my touchpad isn't working - latest dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N3GxrNb7zC/ - last things i tried were doing all updates and then installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 and rebooting.
<cyphase> does anyone know of a tool/script that will let you specify "active" time ranges, an activation command, and a deactivation command, and then generates the crontab lines to make it so?
<oerheks> devios, line #65 DMI: LENOVO 20266/Yoga2, BIOS 76CN43WW 03/30/2015
<oerheks> pretty old bios, no?
<oerheks> an update might fix stuff
<devios> oerheks, hrm - didn't realize there was a newer bios available for it - not even sure how to do the bios update from ubuntu if there is one - have you done one?   also, should i maybe try the "you might want to try setting psmouse.synaptics_intertouch to 1"?  I'm not sure how to do that either.
<Synoptic> ioria : Thanks, how do I use the -proposed repository. Sorry if I am asking newb questions, never had to do that before
<pragmaticenigma> Synoptic: Unless you have a specific need, you should not enable that repository
<Synoptic> pragmaticenigma : I do have a specific need. a fix for a bug that was introduced. Found my answer : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<oerheks> devios, do this from windows? there is a fwupdate tool, use at your own risk https://itsfoss.com/update-firmware-ubuntu/
<pragmaticenigma> Synoptic: Yes, but make sure you are well aware of the consequences
<oerheks> see step 2: sudo service fwupd start && sudo fwupdmgr refresh
<Synoptic> pragmaticenigma : see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1858164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858164 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "libpulse-dev needs a rebuild for libpulse0-1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 on bionic-updates" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<devios> oerheks, that's actually the most recent bios update available for this machine according to lenovo's website
<oerheks> oke, it seemed old to me
<devios> what's really annoying is the touchpad worked when i first installed ubuntu and has since stopped working.  possibly due to updates since then?
<devios> oerheks, this machine is pretty old (6 years or so?)
<ioria> Synoptic, if you are newbie, no, dont'use proposed; or ... enable it in Software&Updates -> Developer Options , run apt update install libpulse-dev; and right after disable proposed again and run apt update
<pragmaticenigma> Synoptic: I don't need to see anything. i'm trying to convey that enabling -proposed will not just affect what you are targetting.. and if you enable it outright, you will get other proposed patches that may have bugs in it... which will lead to system stability issues
<oerheks> devios, is there some setting in systemsettings> devices > mouse & touchpad? disable while typing or something like that?
<Aison> hello, i have a very tiny ubuntu installation. But it looks like it is too tiny ;-) what package do I need so that pressing the power button shutdowns the system? ^^
<devios> oerheks, no i checked that - touchpad is enabled.  just unresponsive/broken.
<ioria> Synoptic,  don't install anything else except libpulse-dev
<devios> how would I go about setting  psmouse.synaptics_intertouch to 1 ?
<devios> oerheks, hrm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1794876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1794876 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad doesn't work out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 18.04.1 with ThinkPad X1 carbon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<devios> crap i gotta run for now - thx all for the help (seriously) - will check back in when i can.
<Synoptic> ioria : that's what I intend to do. I am not --that-- neb though ;)
<ioria> ok
<sarnold> Aison: check out logind.conf(5)
<Synoptic> ioria : Thanks for caring !: )
<Synoptic> ioria : and I am also working on a VM, with a snapshot taken before screwing everything up :)
<ioria> Synoptic,  fair enough
<dyelar> How do I give someone permission to install software through the Ubuntu Software Center without it asking for the account that was created during the install process?  I've tried adding them to the adm group, but that didn't work.
<ioria> a policy rule, i guess dyelar
<Aison> sarnold, thx
<dyelar> ioria:  I'll try do some more searching for that, and see what I can find.
<ioria> dyelar, should be, iirc, a XML file inside /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/
<ioria> dyelar, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Polkit
<oerheks> if one can install software,one can remove stuff too.
<dyelar> Yeah, that's okay.
<sarnold> that arch guide appears to describe the newer javascript based stuff
<GH0S1> running 18.04 I have ufw setup to allow openssh and deny all incoming / outgoing. This works well until reboot where I lose ssh access.
<GH0S1> Is there something I need to do to ufw to get it to allow ssh on boot?
<dyelar> It looks like it's the sudo group they need to allow them to auth_admin for the policy.  Thanks ioria.  That helped me get it figured out.
<ioria> dyelar, ok
<mra90> I can mount any usb just fine but when it comes to mounting of external disks like > 500Gb then it fails with error message complaining about missing mod fuse
<mra90> any idea??
<sarnold> which filesystem is the disk?
<mra90> sarnold, ntfs
<sarnold> mra90: is ntfs-3g installed?
<mra90> yes
<oerheks> maybe that ext drive/ntfs is dirty/errors in the filesystem?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<mra90> no its finde
<mra90> windows and my TV and also other Ubuntu detects it fine
<mra90> I have two ubuntu laptops
<oerheks> paste the exact error on paste.ubuntu.com please
<EriC^^> mra90: try typing "dmesg -w" in a terminal then insert it and see what it says
<EriC^^> paste the output somewhere
<sixwheeledbeast> From what you posted I would say fuse is missing.
<C0nundrum> in a bash script i'm spawning multiple builds jobs using { } &. Is there better way to launch background tasks that would make them more concurrent ?
<pragmaticenigma> C0nundrum: probably a question better asked in #ubuntu-app-devel or another development focused channel
<vlt> C0nundrum: I, personally, would use Python and its subprocess module :D
<C0nundrum> Ugh yea i'm converting my script to python later. Shot my self in the foot thinking it was simple enough to right in bash
<C0nundrum> hm can't i pipe it into python and have the subprocess module run it
<C0nundrum> ( to test )
<pragmaticenigma> nope
<C0nundrum> why not could do something like <(echo "bash script") and have python spawn it
<C0nundrum> in wish case bascript would be docker build blah blah
<EriC^^> C0nundrum: maybe there's already some better management system for bash, try ##bash
<pragmaticenigma> C0nundrum: sorry, but this really isn't the right place for this topic. ##bash or #ubuntu-app-devel are much better suited for what you are trying to do, with people there who probably know a lot more about that topic
<C0nundrum> My original question was on topic
<C0nundrum> I wasn't sure if docker was queuing builds tasks but yes i will continue the disscussion in another channel
<C0nundrum> o wait
<C0nundrum> ugh webchat tabs confusing me between channels
<C0nundrum> sorry pragmaticenigma your right
<gbit86> sarnold and alex, I want to thank you two guys, I forget alex's alias though.. and he contributed code to my kinto.sh project lol. I managed to complete my project yesterday and without the help of this channel I'd probably still be working on it. It took me months to complete and before that years of thinking about it and failing with other attempts.
<gbit86> I am very appreciative of the linux and ubuntu community in general and while the Mac community may be a small one, compared to Windows, I hope my contribution will make it easier for mac users to migrate over to Ubuntu and other Linux distributions.
<Battle> hello all, quick question. where might one begin looking for the cause of a system randomly shutting down without reason?
<bprompt> Battle:  I'd do a memtest, making sure the RAM isn't bad, another spot I'd do is do a videocard drivers reinstall or update
<EriC^^> Battle: also look at /var/log/syslog , maybe overheating
<sarnold> gbit86: was 'alex' tarzeau?
<sarnold> gbit86: sounds awesome :) thanks for reporting back :D
<gbit86> Ah yes! tarzeau indeed, I guess he is known here lol.
<gbit86> Yea, ibus perfectly does what I need it too and I enabled it on a chromebook running galliumOS and now I can detect the caret just fine and have my keymapping occurring as needed!
<gbit86> 4 possible scenarios on when, how and way to run a keymap lol, but it seems like that covers everything well enough. Usually there are only 2 reasons to run a a command when trying to reset a keymap, but browsers that conflict with wordwise shortcuts was a real problem.
<gbit86> why* not way
<sarnold> gbit86: I know what you mean; I've used ^W to delete words for ~26 years, and suddenly one day firefox decided that meant "destroy the tab" instead :(
<sarnold> and ^U used to delete lines, but now that means "show source"
<gbit86> Most of the time I just need to run a command when the app category changes and to clean up any DE related shortcuts to align with the new keymap (aka albert using Ctrl+Space vs Ctrl+Shift+Space for the GUI to terminal app switching, that's a DE related shortcut that has to change.)
<quarupted> if I have a dir with a ton of other diretories each of these having a directory called media and I just wanted to delete that dir in each one?
<sarnold> gbit86: I'm really impressed you got the ibus stuff going that quick. nice.
<quarupted> like del /blah/main/*/media
<gbit86> My main goal with Kinto wasn't and isn't to fix every single shortcut myself as much as just have a usable tool for other people to use and add shortcuts to and to send me PR requests to make it more mac like over time lol.
<sarnold> quarupted: try something like that -- rm -r /blah/main/*/media    --- but before doing this, use "echo /blah/main/*/media" to see what your shell will expand that * to mean
<sarnold> gbit86: good idea, getting input from others can make things pretty nice :)
<gbit86> sarnold well I got it up and running quickly because I just used a script with dbus-monitor lol. Had I implemented it the way I originally wanted -- in C I am sure it'd taken longer and I might still be at it lol. Right now a bash script just updates a tmp file /tmp/kinto/caret with the caret status. 1 means the caret is active and anything else means it isn't.
<quarupted> sarnold: I was scared to try that because I didnt want it to just delete everything cause of the wildcard
<sarnold> quarupted: that's a very good fear :)
<sarnold> quarupted: rm -i or rm -I can do some prompting; I'm not sure if it'd really be helpful, but it might be worth trying once
<Battle> EriC^^ thanks, just had a quick look in there and i see what appears to be normal text, cron jobs executing and dovecot mail processing, then poof, the boot up text from me booting system up again. its worth adding this is a dedicated server
<sarnold> gbit86: you can always improve things over time :)
<EriC^^> Battle: odd, maybe some cronjob is set to shutdown the pc?
<Battle> EriC^^ no I have the same cronjobs since forever, they just check if a certain application is running or not and starts it up if its not
<Battle> the first time it shutdown I just put it down to a random fluke, so I started it up again and found the dir / was at 99% usage. so I cleared some stuff there, its down to 78% I think atm just incase that had some impact on it. then i waited and it shutdown again after around 2hours
<EriC^^> Battle: maybe look for the cronjobs that ran, or any sudo commands initiated, sudo grep -E "sudo.*shutdown|sudo.*poweroff" /var/log/auth.log
<Battle> EriC^^ and all my cronjobs are minute ones (besides the default systems)
<Battle> okay a moment
<EriC^^> Battle: and sudo grep -E "CRON.*shutdown|CRON.*poweroff" /var/log/syslog
<Battle> EriC^^ both returned no results
<Battle> could it be faulty hardware? like ram or something?
<sarnold> Battle: do you have auditd installed and running? auditd.conf(5) can be configured to shutdown on low space remaining
<Kamuela> I'm following this instruction right now, trying to install google chrome on my CI: https://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome, I've added a bunch of -y flags to make it non-interactive, but I think I need to make `apt-key -` non-interactive too... how?
<EriC^^> Battle: yeah try the memtest as suggested earlier
<Battle> sarnold nope, and a status check states it is not-found so its not installed to start with I guess
<Battle> EriC^^ oh I didn't see that suggestion I'll give that a go see what happens. this machine has been runining for quite some time with the odd planned restart to apply updates
<Kamuela> Sorry, `apt-key add -`
<oerheks> the chrome deb package is the repo info + key
<sarnold> Battle: the usual next step is to try to see the console on the serial port or oh the monitor or something; a kernel fault in interrupt context will cause an rebootw ithout log messages saved to disk
<oerheks> wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb##  would be enough
<Battle> sarnold i've requested remote KVM , so I'll be able to see the screen itself next time hopefully..
<Kamuela> oerheks: Then I'm already installing wget, then I'm already doing this weird dpkg thing where I have to install it, do an install || true, and then install it again
<Kamuela> It's like nothing in Ubuntu expects you to write automation scripts lol
<bprompt> Kamuela:  well, you can write one, some are just too simple :)
<Battle> EriC^^ memtest came back as all "ok"
<Battle> hmm
<bprompt> Battle:  how old is the box? desktop, laptop?
<Battle> bprompt dedicated server and its atleast maybe 2-3 years old
<devios> so so very weird: earlier I was reporting that my touchscreen and bluetooth mice were working but my touchpad was not working.  I did apt update/upgrade and installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 and rebooted and it still wasn't working.  Then I shut down completely. Everything to the left of this was done on battery power (unplugged).  Then I changed locations, plugged in, then booted up, and now my touchpad works again.  I shut do
<devios> wn, unplugged, and rebooted again, and the touchpad is still working.  I never got around to trying "try setting psmouse.synaptics_intertouch to 1" like in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1794876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1794876 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad doesn't work out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 18.04.1 with ThinkPad X1 carbon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<quarupted> hey thanks sarnold, it seems to have gone well
<ptah8> when i went to irc undernet my hostname showed up, but freenode only shows my ipv6 address, how do see my ip4 address, not my LAN 192.168.1.x
<bprompt> Battle:  the less likelyhood is software, the more likelyhood is hardware..... but what I can think offhand will be videocard drivers issue, and a reinstallation or update would help
<ptah8> nslookup doesnt show it what command to use?
<ptah8> the ip that is the external ip showing in my router/gateway modem
<ptah8> ifconfig doesnt display it or /etc files
<pragmaticenigma> ptah8: there are plenty of websites, including google, that will tell what your current public IP address is
<ptah8> i know that, there is no way linux commands to show it on the os?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<ptah8> thats strange its suppose to give that info
<Kamuela> bprompt: Someone who wrote another image with browsers, node, AND git saved my life <3
<ptah8> irc.undernet.org irc shows it lol
<pragmaticenigma> ptah8: Your local computer is only concerned with making a connection to the local network. Anything beyond the local network is the responsibility of your gateway/modem/router ... that would have the WAN IP address (otherwise known as a public IP address)
<ptah8> there is got to be a way for linux to show the public ip
<ptah8> yes WAN and LAN
<ptah8> i know
<pragmaticenigma> ptah8: You're WAN is managed by a device other than your "linux" machine. That device is the only device on the network that contains information about your public ip address
<ptah8> pragmaticenigma, there is a program that linux can have to show that right?
<pragmaticenigma> ptah8: No
<ptah8> well irc shows it
<ptah8> lol
<pragmaticenigma> that's because it is echoing from a remote server
<ptah8> ok
<pragmaticenigma> the same as if you went to a web page that tells you what your ip address is
<ptah8> wait yeah , netstat -ta?
<pragmaticenigma> "netstat" is an application to tell you what active connections are being made on the current system. It will only have the IP address of the local machine (not the public address) and the IP address of the remote system that your computer is connected to
<Battle> bprompt yeah I kinda suspected it would be a hardware related thing, i better backup
<lurkashflake> Hi, my monitor is rotated to the left unless I fix it with xrandr. How may I execute the command before login?
<GH0S1> you can configure it in Xorg.conf?
<bprompt> lurkashflake:  you could try adding it to ~/.profile, or globally to /etc/profile.d/FILENAMEsh
<lurkashflake> with a dot okay thank you
<lurkashflake> if I log in 2 time will it rotate twice?
<lurkashflake> "xrandr --output $MONITOR --rotate right"
<GH0S1> shouldn't
<GH0S1> test it :)
<lurkashflake> sure!
<brandonkal> I have a basic question. I have a folder symbolic link with permissions 0644. What should it be instead so I can cd into it?
<sarnold> please explain further
<brandonkal> ls -l === lrwxr-xr-x brandon staff ... nvim -> ~/myconfig/nvim
<brandonkal> cd nvim === Permission denied
<brandonkal> ^ sarnold does that help
<sarnold> brandonkal: wow. that's amazing. linux normally makes it hard to have a symlink with modes other than 777, eg:
<sarnold> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Apr 10  2019 /etc/alternatives/vim -> /usr/bin/vim.basic
<sarnold> did this filesystem come from OS X or a BSD?
<brandonkal> Maybe macOS doesn't care
<sarnold> the chmod(1) manpage says the kernel doesn't care about the permissions on symlinks, but I'd probably have to go reading source code to figure out if that's still true or not..
<sarnold> brandonkal: how about the permissions on ~, ~/myconfig, and ~/myconfig/nvim  ? are all those set as expected?
#ubuntu 2020-02-19
<brandonkal> Yes.
<brandonkal> My ansible task loops through a list with mode: 0644, state: link, and force: yes. That worked for files but not when I added a folder. I suppose it should just be 0777.
<sarnold> brandonkal: heh, my chmod(2) says that the AT_SYMLINK_NOFOLLOW support is currently not supported. that probably just leaves you with removing the symlink and creating a new one in its place with the correct modes
<Prolac> hi, how can I create symbolic link in my home dir to a directory from another user home dir
<sarnold> Prolac: take a look at the output of ln --help | head to see how the various ways you can invoke ln
<brandonkal> Interesting sarnold. macOS has a `chmod -h`. I've changed it to 0777 in the task though the symlink itself shows as 0755 now. Without an explicit mode, Ansible creates a symlink with the same permissions as the source file (i.e. 644) which breaks on macOS. This way should be more portable across macOS and Ubuntu.
<sarnold> brandonkal: aha! nice, thanks so much for reporting back :)
<sarnold> brandonkal: did it actually fix the issue?
<sarnold> brandonkal: the 0755 might be easy enough to adjust if you can stuff a 'umask 0000' in before creating the symlinks / files
<sarnold> (though this may leave other files *too* open)
<brandonkal> Yes. It's interesting. It appears macOS still uses the source file permissions as the ultimate source of truth but some tools still read the permissions of the symlink first.
<Betal> when I search on firefox (default google as search engine plugin) all works, if I do the same on firefox nightly then google blocks giving the uncommon traffic webpage asking for captcha, any idea what can cause this?
<brandonkal> Betal usually blocking HTML5 canvas in Firefox causes problems like that.
<sarnold> Betal: wild-guess territory, perhaps an API key for google's search is embedded in firefox only in release builds, not nightly builds
<Betal> brandonkal: this? "privacy.resistFingerprinting"
<Betal> sarnold: tested with addons disabled and same
<Betal> sarnold: this API key you say is the big string on search engine plugin?
<sarnold> Betal: I'm not sure how it is exposed, if at all -- I just know firefox is paid some money for bringing search results to google, ubuntu is paid some money for bringing search results to google via firefox, etc, and those are probably done by something very much like an API Key
<pragmaticenigma> more likely... Google sees an unfamiliar User Agent string, and assumes it might be a bot or some nefarious user and throws a captcha your way. If you don't like it, I'd recommend switching search providers to one that doesn't fingerprint and data mine user data
<fHDhrSZP> Yea! finally got through to where the people are. I hope. Anyone feel like helping me with a dependancy problem? I can't run python without glibc 2.25, which apparently isn't in xenial.
<sarnold> fHDhrSZP: wow, you've got a *crazy* problem... how'd you get in this situation? :)
<sarnold> I don't even see that we've ever published a 2.25 glibc https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+publishinghistory
<fHDhrSZP> No clue. First warning I had was python refusing to run. I didn't THINK I'd done anything that crazy. I've installed steam, chrome, and that's it (as far as unregistered repositories go.
<fHDhrSZP> I've even removed (with dpkg) python, and that didn't fix it. Maybe I need to remove all pythons dependancies too?
<fHDhrSZP> The only thing I can figure is that I somehow got an off version of SOMETHING in there SOMEWHERE, but I've no clue where.
<fHDhrSZP> sarnold: Yeah, I checked and there's no version past 2.23 in xenial. Which is why this is weirding me out so much.
<sarnold> fHDhrSZP: what does 'which python' report? is that file owned by a package or is it from something else?
<fHDhrSZP> Do you perhaps no how to poke an installed library to see where that version was installed from or something? I incanted 'strace -e open python'...
<fHDhrSZP> sarnold, you're a genius.
<fHDhrSZP> "where does the python invoked actually live?" was indeed the correct question, it pointed at an odd version and removing has fixed my problem.
<sarnold> fHDhrSZP: woot!
<sarnold> fHDhrSZP: so, that leaves putting your system back together :)
<fHDhrSZP> deleting one file is lots simpler that resolving umpteen dependancies to backport glibc!
<fHDhrSZP> Actually, I successfully resisted the impulse to just take things appart, and already backed out of all the changes I'd made.
<fHDhrSZP> So yah! for me too I guess.
<superboot> Hi all. Does anyone know of a way to archive all email in thunderbird? I have several subdirectories under Inbox in over 10 accounts I want to archive. I'd rather not have to ctrl-a (select all) in every directory in every account. Hints?
<fHDhrSZP> just fyi, it pointed to a 4.4M binary in ~/bin . Still no idea why that was there, but it's not anymore, so time to hand this computer back over to my daughter. Many thanks, goodbye!
<sarnold> fHDhrSZP: oh nice! I was afraid that it'd take a while to undo everything done in the middle :)
<pragmaticenigma> superboot: Can you explain your end goal with archiving? Are you changing clients? Are you just trying to reduce the number of messages in the Inboxes?
<superboot> pragmaticenigma: I'm changing email servers, and I want to archive the mail and start fresh with the new service.
<superboot> s/servers/service providers/
<Helenah> Hi, I did pip install google, however Python claims it can't find the googlesearch module. What do I do?
<pragmaticenigma> superboot: Just because you're changing providers doesn't mean you need to overhaul your thunderbird. When you add a new mail account, thunderbird segments the new account into it's own set of files and folders in the profile
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah: First, you should not use pip unless in a python virtual environment. Python's pip can conflict with Ubuntu's preset libraries and cause your system to have issues.
<Helenah> But there is no Ubuntu package.
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah: Correct, however pips can have dependencies that will affect packages ubuntu manages through apt
<Synoptic> Can anyone point me toward some instructions on how to create a .deb package ? I would like to recompile ffmpeg with some custom settings but have the new coompilation packaged as a .deb so I can still manage it with apt or dpkg.
<Helenah> So therefore I'll need a virtual env, right?
<pragmaticenigma> Synoptic: Perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-app-devel
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah: It is recommended
<Synoptic> pragmaticenigma : ok thx, will go there
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah: as for why it is not currently working, if you ran pip, that is linked to Python 2.7... if you're running Python3 for your application, you need to use pip3
<pragmaticenigma> superbot... does that make sense? ... The other option is to create a new thunderbird profile. Which will separate the old and the new. You can revisit the old profile, or new profile at your choosing. The mail in each will be kept completely separate
<qwertuttyty> grep -R . /sys/module/zswap/parameters
<qwertuttyty> /sys/module/zswap/parameters/compressor:lzo but arch say this lz4 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Zswap what it is better?
<enyc> hrrm looknig around for  any ubuntu cinnamon  channel,  may not yet be official flavor but likely to become ??
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: lz4 may be slightly faster than lzo; you can give it a try and see how it works out
<pragmaticenigma> enyc: We are all volunteers here, we only know what we can find via google. You may find Ubuntu-MATE a very close, and supported flavor, to what you seek in Cinnamon.
<pragmaticenigma> enyc: Also, flavors are really just presets for Desktop Environments. "cinnamon-desktop-environment" is available in the universe repository
<GCM14> Does anyone know how to get seamless mode working with Ubuntu guest in virtual box that has no X11? Is it even possible? I've tried install virtualbox-guest-additions packages from the repos as well as the non X11 packages.
<sarnold> GCM14: isn't that mostly about getting video resizing and copy-paste to work?
<sarnold> what would it do for X-less sytem?
<pragmaticenigma> GCM14: Guest additions is intended for GUI installations. Without X, there really is no purpose to seemless, simply click on the window to give it focus
<GCM14> It's just so that you can resize the virtualbox window and it automatically ajusts the screen resolution to match.
<GCM14> Yeah that's what I thought
<sarnold> would you be better suited to just ssh into the thing? then you can resize your terminals all you wish
<GCM14> I have a lecturer making us user ubuntu server in virtualbox who is convinced that we should be installing guest additions to resize the resolution.
<GCM14> It's just a school thing. I did try to explain this to the lecturer
<GCM14> Anyway just wanted to check thanks
<sarnold> aha :)
<sarnold> "the old cranks on IRC said it wasn't helpful" :)
<sarnold> unless it also does some filesystem stuff to let you 'easily' move files between guest and host
<sarnold> but it'd probably still be easier to just ssh in and do things, or rsync files in and out
<pragmaticenigma> Guest Additions could make it easy to share a folder between host and guest potentially
<pragmaticenigma> It's possible that Guest Additions might add an entry during TTY setup to determine the initial window size on boot. But I have my doubts on that one
<GCM14> Yeah it's a pointless exercise in a sea of pointless exercices. No one in industry would be using virtualbox anyway, we should be using vmware but oh well
<pragmaticenigma> GCM14: If you want industry... virutalizing isn't done with either
<pragmaticenigma> but thats a topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<GCM14> All good. I'd better get sopme real work done. Thanks for the responses =-)
<elnegro> hi, i'm trying bochs (compiled from last sources) and i get the following message: >>PANIC<< eth_linux: could not open socket: Operation not permitted, the config line is the following: ne2k: enabled=true, ioaddr=0x300, irq=9, mac=b0:c4:20:00:00:00, ethmod=linux, ethdev=enp0s25, script=none, bootrom=none, i think, it's a permissions problems as the message states, any clue how to make this
<elnegro> work?
<elnegro> (is this maybe related to predictable network interface names?)
<pragmaticenigma> elnegro: This channel only supports software obtained through official Ubuntu software repositories. Compiled programs are not supported here, you will need to contact the developer for support or find a community forum or channel that supports that software. You can use !alis to search for a channel on that topic.
<elnegro> ops sorry, i'll try that, thanks
<qwertuttyty> Look like lz4 loads the CPU more than lzo. This is the first not accurate impression. The load on the CPU may be more important to me.
<jakesyl> How do I sed only the first n occurences in a file?
<pragmaticenigma> jakesyl: maybe this will help: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/417901
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TmFPsyDfsV/
<jakesyl> yeah, had looked at that. The g number prefix didn't help. My guess is I'm misunderstanding the mechanics of the selector
<jakesyl> doesn't look like there's any man pages around sed
<pragmaticenigma> jakesyl: it honestly feels like it's the wrong tool for the job you want to complete
<pragmaticenigma> or perhaps only part of the what you need
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty: that is not allowed here
<jakesyl> Don't know of a better way to do it. Basically, I've got protocol buffers being generated from cmake. The #include paths are wrong so I'm trying to replace the first N occurrences.
<jakesyl> Cmake doesn't have a ton of good tooling beyond a custom_command so if you've got something in bash you think would be better, that'd be awesome
<qwertuttyty> lz4 decoding speed 1720 or 1570 MB/s
<qwertuttyty> 1590
<pragmaticenigma> jakesyl: I don't, but you might have better luck asking in a channel with a topic more inline with development... as I'm sure they'll have a better solution
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TmFPsyDfsV/ isn't your lz4 vs lzo comparison
<jakesyl> got it
<sarnold> jakesyl: the sed language doc is in info format. info --vi-keys may help make that tolerable
<qwertuttyty> 7day url
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty: There is no "best" ... what is best for one person maybe different for someone else. You need to do your own research and determine what works best for you. If one command performs the way you desire better than the other, then you should use that. If I had to guess, lzo is probably single threaded and lz4 is able to make use of more processors cores.
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty: You're going to need to do more research on your own to figure out that part
<qwertuttyty> See table this done in 2015 in url. "The ZSTD decode rate is approximately 500 MB/s per core of the Intel Core i5-4300U processor (1.9 GHz) at 200 MB/s" Probably the rest was tested on this CPU.
<qwertuttyty> "The ZSTD decode rate is approximately 500 MB/s per core of the Intel Core i5-4300U processor (1.9 GHz) at decoding speed 200 MB/s"
<qwertuttyty> sorry: zstd coding 200, decoding 500
<qwertuttyty> LZ4 HC r127: 26 MB/s coding,  but LZ4 r127 coding 370 MB/s
<qwertuttyty> Which one is the LZ4 in Ubuntu?
<qwertuttyty> You can translate the article yourself if you need.
<qwertuttyty> i can use for zswap zstd? Or only lz4 or lzo?
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: I believe anything that is supported by the crypto subsystem
<qwertuttyty> yes i can use zstd for zswap grep -R . /sys/module/zswap/parameters
<qwertuttyty> kernel 5.5.4 ubuntu-mate 20.4
<qwertuttyty> virtual machine ram 2500 mb hdd os + ssd 4GB swap partition controller sata2 Host windows
<qwertuttyty> host ram 4 GB
<qwertuttyty> I 'll see what 's best for me: zstd, lzo, lz4
<qwertuttyty> Humor: tar?
<brandonkal> macOS has color tags as extended attributes. Does ubuntu have this? I'd like an `ls` to show this info.
<qwertuttyty> I ~ 1.5 years have not used zswap + ssd. I forgot that there is zswap.
<qwertuttyty> :)
<gendarme> what provides libncurses.so.5?
<anon> how do i in general, redirect the output of ls | grep filepattern (a list of files) to a command and get it to process each file?
<gendarme> I installed libncurses5-dev and the program still complains about missing libraries
<anon> i know for zip i did something like ls | grep keyword | zip file.zip -@
<anon> and have used find before but found syntax complicated
<gendarme> anon, use find -exec instead
<anon> gendarme, how would i do that with a pipe like ls | grep
<anon> not just a single command
<gendarme> find . -type f -exec zip {} \;
<gendarme> piping ls is not good, etc etc
<gendarme> oh wait
<anon> wouldnt that create a million zips
<gendarme> not sure what you want
<gendarme> find a keyword in current dir and zip the file?
<anon> gendarme, i mean i have like 5 different files that match a pattern
<anon> i just get the list with ls | grep filepattern
<anon> then zip them all up in one zip
<gendarme> maybe grep "keyword" -Hs | zip
<gendarme> file names?
<gendarme> grep finds stuff IN files
<anon> wat
<anon> im just going ls | grep *.jpg i see all jpgs
<anon> oh wait maybe i dont
<anon> oh damn these files contain the keyword by concidence lol
<tomreyn> don't parse "ls" outout, use find instead
<gendarme> what do you want to do?
<tomreyn> *output
<anon> gendarme, i just want one zip so add all files to single zip all files that patch a pattern say *.jpeg in my current directory
<anon> send them to a file called pictures.zip
<gendarme> that just looks like zip *.jpg pictures.zip
<anon> (or tarball idc)
<anon> oh damn nice
<anon> ty
<gendarme> you can do this in a file manager...
<anon> can all commands do that?
<anon> if i give a file pattern as first arg
<tomreyn> i think it's the other way around, archive name first, then compnents to add to archive
<tomreyn> so: zip pictures.zip  *.jpg
<gendarme> ah yeah
<gendarme> anon, it depends on the command
<gendarme> how do I search for library files with apt?
<swift110> hey
<anon> whats the {} \ do after exec in find?
<anon> (stupid question i know but never understood this part)
<gendarme> it is a place holder for input files
<gendarme> \; is the terminating sequence
<tomreyn> in the command you have find exec(ute), {} will be replaced by one of the matching file system objects ("files") the search produced.
<tomreyn> gendarme: about libncurses.so.5: libncurses5-dev would provide headers to build software and link it against ncurses5. -dev packages won't usually contain the .so's (a compiled library). So libncurses.so.5 shoould be in package libncurses5 (not libncurses5-dev)
<tomreyn> gendarme: you can (install and ) use "apt-file" to find which package of your installed ubuntu release provides a given file.
<gendarme> ah, thanks
<gendarme> what about the arch
<gendarme> how do I now if I need a 32 bit so or 64 bit?
<tomreyn> well that depends on the bitness of the software that'll make use of this library
<gendarme> hmm, I figure that out using file I guess
<gendarme> thanks tomreyn !
<tomreyn> objdump -t /path/to/command      would also work to detemrine bitness
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<tomreyn> TrickSol: please...
<mTeK> Sorry
<gendarme> ah what profiles apt-file? I don't have it?
<gendarme> apt install apt-file got it
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> how do i mount or connect android
<littlekimmy> can  i get notification outside the box
<littlekimmy> in settings
<Nitrigaur> Since yesterday my Ubuntu 19.10 machine does not boot fully to my Gnome3 DE. The last boot message I get is "Removing Stale Ext4 Metadata"
<Nitrigaur> nor journalctl -k nor journalctl -p 3 -xb shows anything out of the ordinary, when rebooting I get the same situation. The strange thing is that none of my drives have been formatted with ext4, I use only btrfs
<makara> hi. I notice a device is mount to my home folder. I traced the mount to /dev/loop16 but that still doesn't tell me who/how it got there. Any ideas?
<indyZ> littlekimmy: what exactly are you trying to do? mount an android phone like a usb drive?
<indyZ> makara: loopback device is usually a disk image
<Nitrigaur> makara, are you using a live-image to boot from, like a USB stick or an optical drive?
<makara> Nitrigaur: there is nothing plugged into my machine
<makara> ok, I tried to eject it now. It says theres an Atom snap using it
<makara> damn snaps
<raj> guys, does this option refer to the current sudo apt-get upgrade I'm doing or all future sudo apt-get upgrades too? https://i.imgur.com/z0TA6qc.png
<raj> I would be fine if it currently does all the restarts but I don't just want automatic restarting on future upgrades
<Nitrigaur> makara, you can find out what processes are using your home drive with lsof | grep '/home/'
<makara> Nitrigaur: thanks
<Nitrigaur> makara, no problem. Can you describe what you did before your home drive got mounted at the loop16 device?
<makara> Nitrigaur: sorry, it was in /media/
<Nitrigaur> makara, if you execute  sudo grep '/home' /etc/fstab  do you see the same loop device, or another one? Please note: the line(s) returned by that command might contain sensitive data.
<y1ds> hi
<y1ds> im reading about snap, and im wondereing, a pakache installed by snap, where does it get its updates from?
<y1ds> ubuntu repos? of repos defined in the snap package?
<lethliel> Hi. How do I submit a package to Ubuntu Backports repo?
<zamba> i'm battling with keyboard shortcuts in my current ubuntu installation.. after upgrading some packages, ctrl + alt + t no longer works to launch a new terminal.. also, i'm not able to bind alt + f6 to switch to workspace 6.. there's also the confusion between using settings in the applications menu and dconf-editor to adjust keyboard shortcuts.. what should be used?
<zamba> ... rebooting is out of the question, this is linux
<littlekimmy> which is the general way to remotely control android and linux
<freakynl> zamba: well rebooting would cause the new libs to be loaded, but you can switch to a console and restart X/wayland/window manager/whatever. If there were kernel updates reboot is desired nonetheless tho'
<Nitrigaur> Since yesterday my Ubuntu 19.10 machine does not boot fully to my Gnome3 DE. The last boot message I get is "Removing Stale Ext4 Metadata"
<littlekimmy> ssh has some firewalling issues  , is there a app like GSconnect that does this by avoiding firewalling issues of iptables as in ssh. to remotely control android from linux and vice versa
<Nitrigaur> nor journalctl -k nor journalctl -p 3 -xb shows anything out of the ordinary, when rebooting I get the same situation. The strange thing is that none of my drives have been formatted with ext4, I use only btrfs
<zamba> freakynl: yeah, a reboot fixed it.. but still.. a bit annoying
<zamba> what about slimming down the titlebar?
<littlekimmy> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-connect-your-android-device-to-your-linux-desktop/  where do i click to open that Fig A
<littlekimmy> i dont want to use ssh, as i prefer devices , so in order to send data without ssh, just knowing ip address, what's the way to use the kernel provided facilities which are used anyway by the apps like ssh.
<gareppa> does anyone have problems of graphicsl glitches/artifacts/triangles logging in? i have with my thinkpad t420 with intelhd3000 graphics card, since today's updates. maybe the graphics drivers pa i the culprit?
<gareppa> ppa
<IonutVan_> should I install docker-ce or docker.io on Ubuntu 18.04LTS?
<janjoh74> Hello!  Soooo, i have a (to me) strange issue with Ubuntu 18.04, libvritd networking and bridging. I have guests on a bridged interface. No problem there, they get DHCP from our DHCP and everything. But... i just noticed that when these guests access the internet our gateway sees the physical address of the ubuntu host, not the adresses of the
<janjoh74> guests.  So, it appears to be a NAT.   But, i can access the guests from other systems (web, ssh, etc) and as i already mentioned they obtain addresses via DHCP, so it can not be a NAT.   So, why do i not see the IP of the guests in our gateway?
<janjoh74> The reason for. my question is that our gateway needs to route traffic from these guests into various VPN-tunnelse, identified by source ip.
<Triffid_Hunter> janjoh74: MAC address will be the bridge's interface, but IP should be per guest with a bridge
<Triffid_Hunter> janjoh74: and 'physical address'usually means MAC
<janjoh74> Triffid_Hunter: I agree there. But, this is not the case. if i for instance launch a openvpn-client on one gues... My firewall sees a connection from 172.25.76.30 (physical ubuntu box ethernet):60865 -> Externalopenvpnserver:1195
<janjoh74> But, again, the same firewall serves the guest with a DHCP-address without any issue
<janjoh74> Triffid_Hunter: And yes, the MAC of the guest is present in the arp table of both the physical host as well as the firewall/gateway.. Never seen this behaviour before. :)
<Nitrigaur> Since yesterday my Ubuntu 19.10 machine does not boot fully to my Gnome3 DE. The last boot message I get is "Removing Stale Ext4 Metadata"
<Nitrigaur> nor journalctl -k nor journalctl -p 3 -xb shows anything out of the ordinary, when rebooting I get the same situation. The strange thing is that none of my drives have been formatted with ext4, I use only btrfs
<Nitrigaur> Since yesterday my Ubuntu 19.10 machine does not boot fully to my Gnome3 DE. The last boot message I get is "Removing Stale Ext4 Metadata"
<Nitrigaur> nor journalctl -k nor journalctl -p 3 -xb shows anything out of the ordinary, when rebooting I get the same situation. The strange thing is that none of my drives have been formatted with ext4, I use only btrfs
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: how do you run journalctl if the system doesn't boot? does it boot to recovery then?
<tomreyn> the message you qoute does not seem to exist exactly as given. there is a somewhat similar message, "Remove Stale Online ext4 Metadata Check Snapshots", is this what you'Re seeing?
<tomreyn> "lsblk" should list known file systems and their types, see whether any ext* file systems are listed there.
<e01> is there way to set nice or priority to specific daemon, i means for docker daemon
<mave_> question: the 'openssl passwd' command asks for a password but should give an output which it doesn't
<mave_> any ideas?
<mave_> ubuntu 18.04
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, it does boot, but does not continue to gnome3
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, indeed, the message you mentioned matches
<Nitrigaur> Remove Stale Online ext4 Metadata
<Nitrigaur> check snapshots
<mave_> oh wow, i found the solution
<mave_> 'openssl passwd' only works with a password of 10 chars or less
<mave_> seriously...
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, please don't be confused by the IRC client I'm using. It's my laptop running popos, but it's not my main desktop that I'm troubleshooting
<Kali_Yuga> Hello how do you install graphics card drivers for AMD? I've never used amd only nvidia so I'm confused what to do...?
<pragmaticenigma> !amd | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<Kali_Yuga> why unnecessary? the games I'm trying to get running over steam don't work?
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: They are "generally unnecessary" meaning they aren't needed for everyone... doesn't mean they aren't needed
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: AMD open sourced their entire Radeon drivers recently. There is very little difference between amdgpu and amdgpu-pro. The amdgpu-pro drivers enable the ability to use non-graphics rendering functions of the cards
<Kali_Yuga> so I checked do I need to install like xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 package or something idk. AMD is alien to me
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: No
<pragmaticenigma> You should install "amdgpu" and the appropriate xserver required packages will be installed if necassary
<Kali_Yuga> Ok will try...
<Kali_Yuga> thx btw
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: says unable to locate...:(
<pragmaticenigma> what says unable to locate?
<Kali_Yuga> maybe the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu package ?
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: I don't know... you didn't tell me what created the message
<Kali_Yuga> Unable to locate package amdgpu
<Kali_Yuga> I looked under apt-cache search amdgpu and it only gives me the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu package
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: What is the output of "lsb_release -d"
<Kali_Yuga> Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<oerheks> Kali_Yuga, what AMD card exactly?
<Kali_Yuga> oerheks: I guess an old Radeon HD 6870 listed under lspci | grep VGA
<oerheks> i think that card is fully supported with the openradeon driver?
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man4/radeon.4.html
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: The amdgpu drivers are not required for that card. It is old enough that the openradeon drivers are all that will support it. (The card is not listed on the release notes page found here: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-radpro-lin-16-40#faq-AMD-Product-Compatibility)
<oerheks> +1
<Kali_Yuga> oerheks: ok so what exactly needs to be done? I find a lot of AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<Kali_Yuga> s^
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: Read my last message to you
<oerheks> nothing, you should already have the openradeondriver
<pragmaticenigma> It means there is nothing to do. If you're seeing your desktop, then ubuntu already detected the card properly and is using the appropriate driver for that card
<pragmaticenigma> If steam games are not working, it is probably because the card is too old to support the requirements of the game
<pragmaticenigma> or the games are not supported on linux
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: oerheks: okay if you guys say so
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: That card series was released 10 years ago, and everything I have told you was based of a few web searches and looking up the documentation on that card from AMD, Wikipedia, and Ubuntu's own community support pages
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: okay yes, steam game works under windows apparently on linux it says cannot find compatible vulcan driver.. So vulcan is not supported on this card correct?
<pragmaticenigma> Do you mean Vulkan?
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: yes I guess so
<oerheks> hence the difference between windows, osx and linux.
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: correct, that card is not supported by Vulkan
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulkan_(API)#Compatibility
<oerheks> 'some' games want vulkan, not sure what games are playable
<Nitrigaur> Since yesterday my Ubuntu 19.10 machine does not boot fully to my Gnome3 DE. The last message I get is " Remove Stale Online ext4 Metadata check snapshots"
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: And no way to play those games without vulkan huh? i guess steam says no then in linux to that game...
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: Steam didn't make the decision... the game developer did
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: yes or that
<MannyPlayzs> Hello
<MannyPlayzs> :)
<oerheks> hi MannyPlayzs
<MannyPlayzs> can somebody help me with ubuntu cuz i have one old pc and also im newbie ?(i just started)
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: try booting a previous kernel
<pragmaticenigma> MannyPlayzs: Welcome to the Ubuntu Support channel. If you have a support related question for Ubuntu, please go ahead and ask it (as much detail and say everything on one line if you can)
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, I tried, with the same results
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: so, what happens exactly after that message?
<MannyPlayzs> can someone help me with simple question?
<oerheks> ask, wait and see
<zamba> MannyPlayzs: i guess that depends
<pragmaticenigma> MannyPlayzs: Don't ask to ask... just ask the question
<lotuspsychje> zamba: hows that useful to say to users?
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, I can't really tell, but I can switch to a different terminal. that's how I could start journalctl
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: you cant boot, but you are gonna use a different terminal?
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: Nitrigaur can boot, just can't get to the GUI... I'm guessing the TTYs are available
<MannyPlayzs> i just try to install ubuntu 18.04 (on my old laptop) with the program unetbootin and try to install it without usb/dvd, when i am on the loading screen i choose unebootin and then the option for installation, but i recive a massage "this kernel requires and x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 cpu - unable to boot"
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, I can boot, but it does not continue to graphical mode
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: did you try booting previous kernel with a recoverymode yet?
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, yes, I did.
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Nitrigaur> Pretty much the same results. now I do get some errors though: Failed to Start Music Player Daemon and ... Failed to Start Dunst notification daemon
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: you'll need to use that iso for installation. It will require the internet to install. More than likely, an ethernet cable plugged into your laptop
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: you recall wich kernel your system did still work?
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: or you install 16.04 32bit like you're trying to do and then upgrade to 18.04. That will be a bit of work and could potentially fail and need manual intervention to fix
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, that would be the latest kernel before the update, 5.3.0-29
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: and you cant get in there neither?
<MannyPlayzs> leftyfb i have an older version 12.04 can i try to update it to 18.04?
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: no
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: that is way too old and end of life
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, well, the curses interface launches just OK just as you would expect when going to recovery mode
<MannyPlayzs> leftyfb ok i ll try with the 16.04 cuz from some time i live in germany and i am not aware of the cable connection settings
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: to be clear, the default ubuntu desktop probably isn't going to run very well on that hardware. A $35 raspberry pi would work better.
<Nitrigaur> I've tried fsck and it does reset the dirty bit, because I was forced to reboot using the three-finger salute
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje,
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-i386.iso
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, oh, dear, LVM state: Physical Volumes: not ok (BAD), Volume groups ok (good)
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: reading above logs, did you mention you are not using ext4, but btrfs?
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, yes, I did
<MannyPlayzs> leftyfb can i use some other free linux system for begginers?
<MannyPlayzs> leftyfb some that will run good and i can run some win apps?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | Nitrigaur
<ubottu> Nitrigaur: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: ubuntu is fine for beginners. But you are free to try whatever distributions you like. We cannot help with anything but Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> MannyPlayzs: you're not going to be running "win apps" very well or at all on that hardware.
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, until now, I haven't got any issues using btrfs, maybe I've just been lucky until now...
<MannyPlayzs> leftyfb thank you verry much for the support when my download is ready i'll try what i can do :)
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, then again, I might be running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/1790468   , if that still applies to 19.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790468 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "system-summary shows wrong physical volume state" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, I can continue to graphical mode in recovery mode, but not using the normal sequence, also the display shows up as Unknown Display, resolution 1024x768
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: as user, you have the choice to do with your system what you want, personally, i would choose LTS and ext4 for my machine
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: is there a specific reason you want btrfs?
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, I love the snapshots
<Nitrigaur> When I choose a 4.x kernel in normal boot mode, I get a kernel panic
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: you can always be the trendsetter on the community and start testing btrfs bugs if you want
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: bug #1776005 for example
<ubottu> bug 1776005 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "kernel instability with BTRFS filesystem as rootfs" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776005
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, well, I have rebooted and started journalctl -f . pulseaudio complains about not being able to start Bluetooth
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, which seems a bit weird to me, since I have not installed any Bluetooth device.
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, it did reach the Main User target, the last unit to start up successfully is the hostnamed-service, after that nothing. My main terminal's last line is still Remove Stale Online ext4 Metadata Check Snapshots
<zamba> i have a bit of a catch-22 here.. i need to update /etc/fstab with a new UUID for the / system.. but i can't modify /etc/fstab since / is in ro and i can't mount / rw since the UUID entry is wrong
<zamba> so what to do?
<tomreyn> zamba: you need to fix it from recovery or chroot from a live system
<gareppa> since todays updates in ubuntu i have triangle artifacts everywhere. i don't think its the 3d card, because i can plau quake3 no problem. usng emacs/terminals is ok without artifacts. i have artifacts when i try to maximize windows or use gnome windows maager. also, i cannot start gzdoom
<tomreyn> zamba: just editing fstab won't be neough, though, you'll also need to regenerate (or edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg) and probably run update-initramfs, too (and the latter will likely require the chroot)
<tomreyn> gareppa: "todays updates in ubuntu" is not very specific. there are several supported releases, multiple architectures, gazliions of possible configurations.
<tomreyn> also discuss which graphics hardware you have and use there,
<gareppa> lol right 19.10, amd64. seems a gnome problem, also i have tracker-extract at 100% now4i have intel hd3000
<gareppa> holy shit, i just solved. i disabled this gnome extensions: gsconnect, openweather
<tomreyn> 3rd party gnome extensions are the tool of choice if the goal is to break things uncontrollably
<gareppa> its incredible, now it came back
<gareppa> yeah
<C0nundrum> Any one know of a tool that lists the read  / write rate of files being accesses by the os ?
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: iotop lists it by process, but not by file
<C0nundrum> Are there no third party libs that do it ?
<rapidwave> What is the command to check which version of ubuntu I have?
<leftyfb> rapidwave: lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: maybe perf and lsof can be copmbined to provide this information. but what are you trying to achieve there, and why?
<oerheks> systemsettings > details
<pragmaticenigma> C0nundrum: nmon can show you the overall Disk I/O and transfer speeds. I don't know of any program that can monitor individual file transfer speeds, if that is what you are looking for
<C0nundrum> well i know windows show i/o by file. was hoping linux had something similar. Trying to see when the pain points are in terms of disk utilization
<pragmaticenigma> C0nundrum: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or your best bet is to continue searching the web
<Triffid_Hunter> C0nundrum: perhaps that's one of the reasons that file I/O is some 20× faster in linux than windows ;)
<C0nundrum> Ha lol
<Triffid_Hunter> C0nundrum: https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/873#issuecomment-425272829 if you want to read more about that
<pragmaticenigma> Nice find there Triffid_Hunter ... very helpful!
<polarrex> hi, i'm new
<polarrex> is this where the cool kids hang out
<pragmaticenigma> polarrex: I think you want #ubuntu-offtopic ... unless you have a Ubuntu support question, then you're in the right place
<leftyfb> polarrex: this is a support channel. What can we help you with?
<polarrex> ah, sorry, i'm rather new to irc
<rapidwave> lsb-release only exists in /etc and has no executable
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: lsb_release is the executable ... note the underscore
<rapidwave> I'm using 19.04, is this version no longer supported?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: correct, that reach EOL
<rapidwave> What is the proper command to upgrade?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rapidwave> It says to do all upgrades first, apt upgrade leaves libocdb1 back
<rapidwave> leaves libodbc1*
<pragmaticenigma> I'm out of my depth on that one... I don't know how to overcome those... did you "pin" the version on that package?
<paxis> apt autoremove (18.04.4) wants to remove "efibootmgr libfwup1 sbsigntool secureboot-db". Are these safe to uninstall?
<denningsrogue> Can someone help me resolve this problem:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<denningsrogue>  fish : Depends: fish-common (= 3.1.0-1~bionic) but 3.0.2-1~bionic is installed
<denningsrogue>  fish-common : Depends: fish (= 3.0.2-1~bionic) but 3.1.0-1~bionic is installed
<denningsrogue> I've tried uninstalling fish but I get an error message which again refers to unmet dependencies
<lotuspsychje> denningsrogue: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<pragmaticenigma> paxis: what did you do prior to receiving that message? specifically what apt commands have you recently executed?
<PaddyF> hello, ubuntu 2020.04 is 2 weeks before feature freeze, right?
<paxis> pragmaticenigma: "apt install -y libncurses5-dev" to temporarily build some software, and when i was going to autoremove that, i noticed the other stuff, too
<lotuspsychje> PaddyF: come join #ubuntu+1 for the schedule
<pragmaticenigma> PaddyF: This is a support channel, run by volunteers. We don't know anymore information than what is publically released.
<paxis> pragmaticenigma: i sometimes run "apt update && apt dist-upgrade", but the os is usually updated with auto-updating
<pragmaticenigma> paxis: I have no idea if those are safe to remove... efibootmanager makes me nervous about what other packages have been removed
<tomreyn> denningsrogue, paxis: can you run this and post the output?   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> this wont change anything, just give us a better idea of the current state of apt on your systems
<denningsrogue> tomreyn: here is the output:  https://termbin.com/yocl
<tomreyn> denningsrogue: this seems to be a problem related to the fish-shell PPA you have installed.
<rapidwave> Upgrade couldn't be calculated because of PPAs, it said to use ppa-purge, but that package isn't found
<denningsrogue> tomreyn: Should I just remove the PPA and run again?
<tomreyn> denningsrogue: use ppa-purge to remove it.
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> rapidwave: can you run this and post the output?   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> this wont change anything, just give us a better idea of the current state of apt on your systems
<lotuspsychje> denningsrogue: fish is also on the ubuntu repos by the way, no need for a ppa
<MindSpark> hey, can someone enlighten me with how snap works? I installed a package that created multiple files in /snap/bin which turn out to be nothing but links to /usr/bin/snap... I am a bit confused as to how they work
<leftyfb> MindSpark: maybe try #snappy
<denningsrogue> I can't seem to install ppa-purge -- I get the same error message about unment dependencies
<MindSpark> leftyfb, ah thanks!
<leftyfb> denningsrogue: you need to remove fish and it's ppa repo
<paxis> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/mb13 i have these PPAs: flatpak, chrome, and system76-dev (this is a system76 desktop)
<tomreyn> paxis: hmm well you'll probably want to keep efibootmgr if you're uefi booting with grub
<tomreyn> but if this is a system76 system running popos and not ubuntu then you are probably not doing that. and then you're also not running ubuntu.
<tomreyn> denningsrogue: so what lefty is saying is you need to remove those manuaklly first before you'll be able to install additional software such as ppa-purge (and clean up more, if needed)
<denningsrogue> I just did that and it seems to be working.  Thank all for your help
<paxis> tomreyn: i'm using ubuntu, not popos. i'm just going to leave it alone. it's not a big deal, and maybe it'll fix itself some day. thx for the help. :)
<tomreyn> paxis: these packages are offered for removal because all other packages depending on them have been removed. so you'll have removed grub-efi-amd64-bin. but if you're uefi booting you'll depend on this package to keep booting. i.e. your next boot will probably go nowhere if you'll not fix it.
<tomreyn> paxis: you can review which decisions you took regarding packages by looking at /var/log/apt/history.log
<PaddyF> !remastering
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<PaddyF> 5 years no project activity :( what did i do all this time
<paxis> tomreyn: i don't see anything related to either grub or efi in /var/log/apt/history.log. i installed all updates about 24 hours ago and rebooted for the new kernel immediately after.
<paxis> tomreyn: this is a somewhat fresh install, so the history only goes back to 2020-02-05
<tomreyn> paxis: there may be more similarly named files there in case you installed before 2020-02-05. but it would seem likel ythat whatever caused it to be offered for removal happened recently.
<tomreyn> paxis: how are you booting then? and is grub-efi-amd64-bin indeed removed?
<paxis> tomreyn: "dpkg -l|grep grub-efi-amd64-bin" returns nothing, and "apt search grub-efi-amd64-bin" doesn't indicate it's installed
<paxis> tomreyn: the last time i ran apt autoremove was 2020-02-13, so whatever caused this happened after that
<tomreyn> paxis: echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<limbo> Is there a backup system that's less of a pain to set up than bacula on an ubuntu server machine? The plan is to back up everything from 4 macos, two windows, and two linux machines to a on-premisis server. Then back the data on the server up to two offsite locations. My problem is, even the quickstart guide is long and meandering. Anyone else do backups that aren't just cronjob+rsync?
<C0nundrum> is it possible to see the i/o of tmpfs mounts ?
<paxis> tomreyn: "This system booted via: BIOS"
<tomreyn> paxis: so you don't need uefi grub
<tomreyn> (nor efibootmgr)
<tomreyn> limbo: backup systems which cover multiple mbackup mechanisms on multiple OS are going to be complex, don't expect those to be simple.
<paxis> tomreyn: ok, thanks. some day when i have enough time to recover from a potential problem, i'll remove them
<some> Question: How do I get fbi to read .pdf file from a tty terminal? Ubuntu forum is not much help. Is there a way to do this without editing "/path/to/grub.file"? program opens file and doesnt doesnt draw the pdf...exits with "Error ppm parser failed"
<pragmaticenigma> some: Is imagemagick installed?
<some> pragmaticenigma: no
<pragmaticenigma> some: from the documentation: fbi  displays  the  specified  file(s)  on the linux console using the framebuffer device. PhotoCD, jpeg, ppm, gif, tiff, xwd, bmp and png are supported directly.  For other formats fbi tries to use ImageMagick's convert.
<pragmaticenigma> pdf is not natively supported by fbi, so you must install ImageMagick to work with PDF
<some> pragmaticenigma: okay. will install and try
<some> pragmaticenigma:Thanks
<C0nundrum> is there a way to look at i/o of a tmpfs volume ?
<oerheks>  less <name>.pdf   works great
<oerheks> just no pictures
<oerheks> !crosspost | C0nundrum
<ubottu> C0nundrum: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<C0nundrum> o sorry didn't realize
<some> pragmaticenigma: no worky...am getting differnt error msg now though
<oerheks> some: less <name>.pdf   works great
<oerheks> unless text is captured in a picture
<some> oerheks: tried that...file is picture
<some> pragmaticenigma: program is working for images .jpg and .png
<some> adeiu...i will keep working the problem.
<ptah8> stellarium gives error cant find module StelUI when loading. I cant it in the *.ini files where is it located? i already fixed other errors stars_0_0v0_1.cat:
<ptah8> find*
<oerheks> ptah8, what linux version? and what stellarium version?
<Nyle> ok
<Nyle> Hello there, my ubuntu 18.04 laptop said it is not having more space to install or update packages
<tomreyn> ok
<oerheks> ok
<Nyle> I did 'sudo ncdu' in / directory and I am looking at things.
<oerheks> sudo apt autoremove
<Nyle> It says 12gb inside /usr, and /shar has 5gb, and /lib has 4.8gb
<EriC^^> Nyle: also sudo apt-get clean
<Nyle> When I had installed the OS, I made 2 partitions, 20gb for /, and 80gb for /home
<Nyle> Perhaps I should have allocated more to /
<Nyle> Sure
<Nyle> alias clean='sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove'
<Nyle> Sure, I've done all that. I've looked and removed orphans using deborphan. I've listed out packages that have the largest space taking on disk
<EriC^^> /lib and /share seems kind of big
<Nyle> That is also what I wondered EriC^^. Is that normal?
<EriC^^> /lib for me is 1gb
<Nyle> I don't have much installed, but I might.
<EriC^^> i dont have a /share
<Nyle> It's Kubuntu 18.04 with custom compiled Xmonad WM
<EriC^^> do you mean /usr/share and /usr/lib ?
<EriC^^> /usr/lib seems about 4gb for me
<Nyle> I have a lot of -dev packages installed as I build/backport/ and run a sid chroot for latest package buildilng
<Nyle> Yeah, peeking through ncdu now. BRB
<Nyle> yes, that's what I meant EriC^^
<EriC^^> then it's normal i guess
<Nyle>  1.2 GiB [##########] /texlive
<Nyle> Oh... wow! No way. I use Tex for my resume, using TexStudio
<EriC^^> what's /var look like
<Nyle> Holy moly. 1.2 GB? Good googa mooga (that's /usr/share/texlive
<Nyle> I will get to var here in about 2 min hang on
<Nyle> I will remove tex packages, resume is done.
<EriC^^> Nyle: how many kernels do you have installed try "ls -l /boot/vmlinuz* | wc -l"
<Nyle> /usr/share/locale has 500mb. That's okay? I only need english? Does english alone take that much? or what else is in here? How to reduce?
<Nyle> Uno momento
<Nyle> I usually remove all kernels, so only one should be there.
<Nyle> Says 3 for now. I think I didn't remove the old kernels fromt he last time I updated.
<Nyle> That's fine, it's not that much.
<EriC^^> /var might be the culprit
<Nyle> so /usr/share/locale has all the languages in it. Do I need all those? Is there a way to remove all but English US?
<Nyle> Oh darn, I accidentlly hit q and exited ncdu. It takes a minute to scan. Hang on
<EriC^^> Nyle: try 'sudo du -sh /var'
<Nyle> I could, but then I'd have to dump out each direcotry I want to view, hence ncdu, not much typing. Requires a bit of patience
<Nyle> var is 3.4g
<EriC^^> ok, that's normal
<Nyle> and then /lib has 1.9gb
<Nyle> yeah, seems fine
<Nyle> Let me see, list packages installed by size
<EriC^^> are you using lvm? you could move space around easily
<Nyle> Wow! TEx takes too much. Then Haskell compiler takes almost another gb
<Nyle> I am not, unfortuantely.
<Nyle> https://termbin.com/64sf
<Nyle> Sorted in Ascending by size installed packages on system.
<Nyle> I need ghc for Haskell daily, but I don't need tex fonts. I can get rid of code, silly horrible editor, I use netbeans. mame can go. I have a retroarch core that works. I don't use docker. I can get rid of wine, open office (use google docs), yeah, wicked. I think I have just too much crap installed.
<Nyle> I hvae 3 linux headers. I guess I don't need the older ones
<Nyle> and lot of linux image generic packages, I'm guessing those are proxy packages
<Nyle> Perhaps you can advise about which linux-modules/headers/image etc. packags I should be able to safely remove
<oerheks> sudo apt autoremove # would do what you want
<Nyle> ok
<oerheks> it keeps current and 1 previous kernel stuff
<Nyle> Ok awesome
<oerheks> :-)
<Nyle> alias clean='sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove' I have a cron that runs this alias, I wonder if it's not running or what
<Nyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5B2tq4HM5N/ here is output of 'clean' alias I pasted above.
<Nyle> Did this just remove virtualboxy stuffs?
<oerheks> yes, seems so
<Nyle> What is interesting... is that I just launched an XP machine VM and it works. Booted into win XP
<sarnold> Nyle: it removed kernel modules for nvidia and virtualbox for kernel version 4.15.0-74-generic -- use uname -a to find out what kernel version you're running now, and dpkg -l 'linux*' to see which kernel packages you've got installed
<Nyle> \o/
<Nyle> I see
<Nyle> 4.15.0-76-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 17 17:24:28 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sarnold> good good
<sarnold> also it looks a bit like wine is gone. hope that's fine. :)
<Nyle> I made wine go away
<Nyle> I have vbox with xp now. It was for Diablo 2
<Nyle> :D
<Nyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PVGvS3j9nc/ \o/
<Nyle> apt update is giving issues
<Bombo> hi
<Nyle> security.ubuntu.com file fetching is failing
<Nyle> 64 bytes from secondary.danava.canonical.com, seems to ping fine
<Bombo> is it normal that i don't have /var/run/utmp? on 19.04? who and w ar not working (not showing users, no errors)
<Nyle> It worked after trying to update 5 times!
<Nyle> What is happening in the Ubuntu world? Am I on crazy pills?
<Nyle> I see this in logs more now. security ubuntu fails a lot. Takes a while for it to be resolved. I've a major ISP in USA and I also use google DNS so why ...?
<Nyle> Hey nice, we freed up 7gb. /dev/sda2        25G   17G  7.7G  69% /
<Nyle> Thank you :)
<Nyle> System is updated to latest and stuff removed. I should also remove open ofice or libre office
<Nyle> After this operation, 331 MB disk space will be freed. That's not much.
<Nyle> How do you guys feel about swap file or partition on SSD?
<Nyle> I currently have a 2GB /swapfile and current swap use is 4%, total 8GB of RAM
<tomreyn> !19.04 | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<Bombo> tomreyn: hm.
<Nyle> Yessir. I stick with LTS only.
<sarnold> Nyle: is apt working for you yuet?
<sarnold> Nyle: ah good
<sarnold> Nyle: re swap, I always ran with swap but in the last ~month with -devel I've had problems :(
<johnfg_> hi guys
<sarnold> Nyle: I always thought the "turn off swap" crowd weren't making sense, but now I've seen it myself :(
<rapidwave>  Having trouble installing package::::php7.2-mbstring : Depends: php7.2-common (= 7.2.19-0ubuntu0.19.04.2) but 7.2.24-0ubuntu0.19.04.2 is to be installed
<johnfg_> Just getting ready to install 19.10 on a new (to me) toughbook that has win 10 on it.
<Nyle> IF you turn off swap, and you run out of memory, that's trouble/bad
<Nyle> It's probably wiser to keep a minimal swap space for old pages
<johnfg_> Does 19.10 allow you to choose lvm?  As of now, the 500 gb ssd is totally given to win 10.
<sarnold> Nyle: hey, are you using apt-cacher-ng?
<Nyle> I am not. Never heard of it.
<sarnold> dang
<sarnold> I had nearly identical problems when using it..
<sarnold> I wonder if your ISP is doing some stupid invisible caching proxy?
<Nyle> \o/
<sarnold> ISPs love doing stupid things like that
<Nyle> I think I should be using google DNS, not ISP, I can check
<sarnold> Nyle: it's unrelated to the DNS you use
<Nyle> I think I'm using dnsmasq
<Nyle> Oh right, it's probably my fault.
<Nyle> I'm using dnsmasq + dbab for ad filtering.
<sarnold> is dbab a caching http proxy?
<Nyle> DNS based ad blocking. It could be adding some resolution time or something or another. I'll test with it off
<Nyle> It shouldn't be.
<Nyle> https://github.com/suntong/dbab
<tomreyn> it resolved properly
<tomreyn> here's how you can test the download: cd /tmp; curl --resolve security.ubuntu.com:80:91.189.88.173 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz > Components-amd64.yml.xz; sha256sum Components-amd64.yml.xz; echo f0a091835786ecb5f56d9b88f5690c4a5808c7e9b855ed7654fd789876780774
<sarnold> rapidwave: are you still running 19.04? support for 19.04 ended last month
<Nyle> tomreyn: in the errors I did not paste, which happened earlir, it was unable to resolve a few times. Then after resolving it said, file/byte size wrong etc.
<rapidwave> I upgraded
<rapidwave> I thought I did
<sarnold> rapidwave: it's php 7.3 in 19.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.3
<rapidwave> Nevermind. Upgrading now
<sarnold> aha :)
<tomreyn> Nyle: okay, but when it resolved properly, the file size was off, and the dns based ad blocker provides no explanation for this.
<johnfg_> Is lvm available for 19.10?
<johnfg_> i.e., to install it?
<mikunos> hi guys how have I to downgrade the MySQL 8 to the older 5.7 on Ubuntu?
<sarnold> johnfg_: sudo apt install lvm2 ?
<sarnold> mikunos: you could use lxd to run an older ubuntu release in a container
<johnfg_> Would I have to do that in an install tty?
<johnfg_> So, not the install screen, but a cli in a tty?
<mikunos> sarnold ?
<mikunos> is there a fast solution?
<sarnold> johnfg_: if you're in the installer shouldn't it just be an option?
<sarnold> I mean it's been years since I've seen the desktop installer, but I thought for sure lvm was easily available there
<sarnold> mikunos: you could look around oracle's website to see if they offer pacakges of the older mysql version packaged for your version of ubuntu. if they have them, you could purge your currently installed one, configure their repository if one exists, and then use that
<mikunos> today I have upgraded the ubuntu to the latest one
<johnfg_> sarnold: Are you just installing then, when/if you do, with the alternative server installer?
<mikunos> but I have not thought about the mysql server
<mikunos> how have I to remove it?
<mikunos> or uninstall
<sarnold> johnfg_: depnds on the machine -- the laptop I booted into a live image and then used debootstrap on it, to get zfs on root a year before that was officially supported; the two server machines I've used the alternative installer and the new installer, and the rpi3b+ I used the preinstalled image..
<mikunos> any help?!
<sarnold> mikunos: you have to decide what it is you want. If you want to run an ubuntu-packaged version of mysql that's older than what is running on your system now, you can either install an old ubuntu in an lxd instance or a VM
<sarnold> mikunos: if you want to run an oracle-packaged mysql then you can purge the ubuntu-supplied one and configure the oracle deb repository
<mikunos> sarnold I would like to purge from my pc
<mikunos> and install the mysql 5.7
<mikunos> is it complicated?
<ioria> mikunos, it wont be easy (or reliable)
<sarnold> mikunos: oracle has provided instructions here that look sane enough https://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-apt-repo-quick-guide/en/
<ioria> mikunos,  really, if you need a stable/production 5.7  ver, install bionic in virtual machine
<mikunos> I prefer to downgrade only the software and not all the pc
<mikunos> I have already upgraded the distro
<ioria> mikunos,  i said ' virtual machine'
<ioria> mikunos,  not the host
<mikunos> I prefer to use the pc and not the VM
<ioria> mikunos,  ok, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1199495/is-it-possible-to-install-mysql-server-5-7-on-ubuntu-19-10
<johnfg_> sarnold: gotcha, thanks.  I had to use an alternative, a while ago, for zfs as well.
<mikunos> ioria thanks
<sarnold> johnfg_: were you able to find lvm through the desktop installer?
<savantgarde> Can someone recommend a Docker image scanner? I tried trivy, but it finds lots of vulnerabilities in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and I'm not sure if it's precise
<leftyfb> savantgarde: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-security or #docker
<savantgarde> Thanks
<sarnold> btw it's #ubuntu-hardened not #ubuntu-security
<leftyfb> sarnold: thank you
<tomreyn> ioria: this askubuntu post guides through installing mysql from bionic repos on 19.10, suggesting to remove the repo afterwards, which means users end up with no security updates.
<tomreyn> unfortunately mikunos has since left.
<ioria> tomreyn, http://repo.mysql.com/apt/ubuntu
<tomreyn> ioria: yes, that exists (but only provides mysql 8.0 for eoan)
<ioria> tomreyn, http://repo.mysql.com/apt/ubuntu/dists/bionic/
<tomreyn> ioria: right, those are packages for bionic (18.04)
<ioria> yes
<ioria> it's the only way
<rapidwave> I'm trying to upgrade to 19.10, but it complains about PPAs saying to install ppa-purge, but ppa-purge doesn't exist
<tomreyn> ioria: my point was that i would not recommend installing (ubuntu) release incompatible packages even if they (seem to?) work.
<ioria> tomreyn, i suggested a vm, but the guy was persistent in his quest
<sarnold> rapidwave: apt install ppa-purge  to get it
<oerheks> rapidwave, odd, add-apt-repository -r would do the same
<tomreyn> ioria: right, i know. maybe i should not have brought it up. let's end this chat, it doesn't belong here (but you're not in -discuss so i posted here)
<tomreyn> rapidwave: it does exist, though. maybe you don't have universe enabled?
<rapidwave> How do I get a list of PPAs?
<sarnold> rapidwave: apt policy   will show you what's currently configured on your system
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> ^ looking for a ppa?
<rapidwave> Where is the directory where I can remove PPAs manually?
<sarnold> using the ppa-purge tool is better because it'll try to fix up packages where it can
<sarnold> ppas should be configured in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or /etc/apt/sources.list
<rapidwave> It's not working...I removed three, but apt is still trying to update them
<leftyfb> sarnold: they can't get ppa-purge installed. ...
<leftyfb> rapidwave: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<leftyfb> rapidwave: if you're upgrading to a new release, you need to remove all PPA's and all packages installed from them
<leftyfb> rapidwave: also check /etc/apt/sources.list for any other 3rd part repo's
<johnfg_> sarnold: I'll get back to you, but thanks for asking.  Gotta run.
<sarnold> leftyfb: oh bugger :(
<EriC^^> rapidwave: can you type 'apt-cache policy <package apt is tryng to update>" and pastebin the outout?
<rapidwave> For one, it cannot find package for system76
<rapidwave> ALso...it cannot find universe it says...
<tharkun> Is the Letsencrypt rootCA certificate embeded in ubuntu?
<sarnold> tharkun: yes
<tharkun> sarnold: Thanks
<tharkun> sarnold: The usual suspect /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt ?
<rapidwave> I removed some PPAs manually...do I need to clear a cache?
<EriC^^> rapidwave: after removing the ppa's you need to run sudo apt-get update
<sarnold> tharkun: /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/ISRG_Root_X1.crt  -- that should get bundled into that crt with all the other configured certs
<tharkun> sarnold: I knew I was screwing thing up. Thanks for the clarification and your time.
<sarnold> tharkun: hehe it took me a bit to try to find it, and I eventually just gave up and .. https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/  :) there it is
<tharkun> sarnold: I am using msmtp and it seems that the file you mentioned is not good enough for it. I have to go now. I will highlight you later on if you are interested on the solution. Thanks again for your time.
<sarnold> tharkun: indeed I am curious -- normally things ought to just work
<sarnold> tharkun: take care :)
<rapidwave> I tried add-apt-repository to add universe and it worked..but, I still get this::: Err:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-universe Release
<ioria> rapidwave, i suggest to check your sources.list
<leftyfb> rapidwave: yes, disco-universe will fail. Why did you enable it?
<rapidwave> Does EOL mean all but main repository is non-existent?
<leftyfb> rapidwave: yes, and pretty soon the entire repo.
<leftyfb> rapidwave: where are you right now with your ability to upgrade to 19.10?
<rapidwave> Probably a bug...when Synaptic reloads, it can give error dialog with so much text that you cannot get to the button(s) below
<tomreyn> "disco-universe" never existed, though
<rapidwave> I am at 19.04
<ioria> rapidwave, then use the old-releases.ubuntu repos
<oerheks> see !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> 19.04 is still on archives.ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> ioria: that won't be necessary. The repo's for disco are still live. For now.
<tomreyn> * archive.ubuntu.com
<ioria> really ?
<leftyfb> ioria: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Scriptonaut> I'm on ubuntu 18.04, trying to change the number of files nginx processes can open. I set fs.file-max=50000 in /etc/sysctl.conf, and put nginx soft nofile 10000, and nginx hard nofile 30000, in /etc/security/limits.conf. Ran sysctl -p, however nginx is still giving me errors about not being able to open anymore files
<Scriptonaut> could someone help me up the limit
<tomreyn> rapidwave's sources.list just contains a syntax error,
<ioria> as a matter of fact, maybe not
<rapidwave> tomeryn: Nah...that's not it
<tomreyn> rapidwave: well, "Err:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-universe Release" suggests so
<leftyfb> rapidwave: remove universe from your sources.list. Remove all non-disco repo's from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and /etc/apt/sources.list , then apt update
<tomreyn> or just remove the dash between "disco" and "universe"
<ioria> rapidwave, also can help purge /var/lib/apt/lists and rerun apt update
<rapidwave> Got it! I had to disable/remove most of my PPAs
<rapidwave> Google chrome, Steam, Handbrake, VirtualBox...none of them have PPAs for eaon
<leftyfb> rapidwave: no, you need to remove all of them
<rapidwave> Where do they keep getting these names for versions anyway
<rapidwave> Oh sheesh. It would help if I were spelling the version right
<ioria> handbrake has a ppa for eoan
<oerheks> just be patient, EOAN is not released, give ppa owners some time
<rapidwave> Weird. do-release-upgrade just updated cache, calculated changes...then exited
<rapidwave> Isn't Eoan 19.10?
<tomreyn> it is, and it's released.
<rapidwave> Why is oerheks saying it isn't?
<oerheks> Oj, fossa.. my bad
 * oerheks is still on Bionic LTS
<tomreyn> rapidwave: if do-release-upgrade didn't offer the upgrade then you probably removed too many apt sources
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Im looking for on cozycloud docker installation , where i can go? thanks
<UndefinedIsNotAF> My /list -re is broken :/
<tomreyn> !alis | UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> UndefinedIsNotAF: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<UndefinedIsNotAF>  /msg Alis help list
<UndefinedIsNotAF> "/msg Alis help list"
<tomreyn> not here please
<oerheks> cozycloud is not in our repos?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> oerheks: ubuntu repo sux, they are outdated
<UndefinedIsNotAF> suxes*
<oerheks> inteeresting..
<leftyfb> !latest | UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> UndefinedIsNotAF: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I always use docker/snap/flatpak instead of apt when I can
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: try #docker
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: btw this is handy https://netsplit.de/channels/
<UndefinedIsNotAF> leftyfb: thanks
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I found it
<UndefinedIsNotAF> #cozycloud(107): Here we talk about Cozy, personal data
<UndefinedIsNotAF>                  │                      | and distributed web. For news and discussion, check the
<UndefinedIsNotAF> :)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> thanks guys
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: ok, good luck
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I love you guys, see ya. Ubuntu is awesome!
<UndefinedIsNotAF> leftyfb: i know the lastest is not the best option everywhere. But a lot of time i choose the lastest stable to be able to report bug easily
 * UndefinedIsNotAF love <3 Ubuntu
<mannyplayzs> Hallo
<oerheks> :)
<mannyplayzs> Can somebody help me for ubuntu 16.04 wifi poblem? I have up right the icon for wi fi connection, i have allowed the driver use but i dont know how to set up the connection
<oerheks> pretty easy steps , https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html.en
<mannyplayzs> Oerheks i dont have this the  2nd step
<mannyplayzs> When i press on the internet icon i have onlie - "ethernet network" "disconected" - i cannot press on them and "vpn connections" "enable networking" "connection information - i cant press it" and "edit connections"
<mannyplayzs> Sorry lost connection, im back
<mannyplayzs> Oerheks did you recive?
<mannyplayzs> Can you help me?
<mannyplayzs> https://ibb.co/kQCRXKy
<mannyplayzs> This is what it show me
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: type "sudo rfkill list"
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: what does it say about the wireless soft and hard locks
<mannyplayzs> I just started with linux... and dont know
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: open a terminal and type "sudo rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<mannyplayzs> Ok moment
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: do you have ethernet connection right now? you;ll need an internet connection for that command
<EriC^^> if you dont have, then just type "sudo rfkill list" and see under Wireless what it says about softblock and hardblock and report back
<mannyplayzs> After the nc terbin it says nc: getaddrinfo: temporary failurr in name resolution
<mannyplayzs> https://ibb.co/gjRRNVh
<mannyplayzs> O i see soft blocked no hard blocked yes
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: the wireless is hardblocked, meaning it's blocked by hardware not software, there might be a switch on your keyboard to turn it on, on my hp it used to be f9 i think
<guntbert> mannyplayzs: 1) you should type the  complete command in one line 2) you had a typo - its   termbin   not terbin
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: or maybe some switch on the side of the laptop for flight mode or something
<mannyplayzs> I have switch but its not worki g now
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: other than that maybe you have to enable the wireless in the BIOS
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: was it working on windows?
<mannyplayzs> Yes
<mannyplayzs> It was working
<EriC^^> i guess not BIOS related then, must be the switch
<EriC^^> try to switch it, and then try 'sudo rfkill list' again to see if anything changed maybe
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: another thing you can try is maybe to turn the pc off, remove the battery, then hold the power button down for 5-10secs and then put it back and see if anything changed
<mannyplayzs> Ok, now says its not blocked
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: ok, try typing "iwlist scan" in a terminal
<mannyplayzs> Doesent support scanning
<mannyplayzs> :(
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: what does "sudo lshw -c network" show for wireless?
<mannyplayzs> A lot of massages
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: what did "iwlist scan" show, did it have anything like wlp3s0.... or so?
<mannyplayzs> https://ibb.co/hd5XZD9
<EriC^^> i see, it didnt try on the wireless to scan
<mannyplayzs> Mhmm
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: Have you installed firmware-b43-installer?
<mannyplayzs> Think not
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: does that computer have an internet connection?
<mannyplayzs> Normaly on hp it have
<mannyplayzs> Xp*
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: does "ip a | grep wl" show anything like wl3ps0........
<mannyplayzs> No
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: can you use USB tethering to a smart phone?
<mannyplayzs> Think yes
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: get it tethered to a phone, then in terminal do>  sudo apt update && sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<rgbmt> Hello, I plan to buy a PC soon, it's good idea to install ubuntu 20.04 and keep it untile stable release is done? or is better to use 19? thank you!
<mannyplayzs> Ok ill try
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: or you can use the Software & Updates and use Driver Manager tab to install the firmware
<EriC^^> rgbmt: if you want best stability use 18.04 or use 20.04.1 if it's released before you get the pc
<EriC^^> rgbmt: 20.04 should be fine i guess, it really depends on your preferences and what you're looking for
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: try restarting the pc, maybe now that it's not softblocked it will set itself up the wireless interface and stuff
<jeremy31> EriC^^: Not without the b43 firmware
<EriC^^> jeremy31: right now it's using b43
<EriC^^> https://ibb.co/hd5XZD9 next to driver=
<jeremy31> EriC^^: the b43 modules, that doesn't mean the firmware is there, likely an error in dmesg that says some /lib/firmware/b43/ucode-5.bin is missing
<mannyplayzs> Im updating now
<EriC^^> aha
<mannyplayzs> I think im ready wih installation
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: reboot after the firmware installs
<rgbmt> EriC^^: thank you! :)
<EriC^^> rgbmt: no problem :)
<mannyplayzs> I reboot but the same
<EriC^^> mannyplayzs: try to hook up the tethering to get internet to troubleshoot using | nc termbin.com 9999
<mannyplayzs> Nothing change, nothing writes me back
<EriC^^> try "ip a | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mannyplayzs> https://ibb.co/KjcrW0Q
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: what about>  dmesg | grep ucode
<mannyplayzs> Dmesg show lot of stuff, grep nothing
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: what about>  lsmod | grep cfg
<mannyplayzs> I write them and nothing  than try to close the terminal ad say its process runinf
<mannyplayzs> Runing
<mannyplayzs> I opened new terminal and enter lsmod what i need to look for,
<mannyplayzs> ?
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: lsmod | grep cfg
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: that should list wifi modules loaded
<mannyplayzs> Lsmod show me lot of things, make a picture?
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: sure
<mannyplayzs> https://ibb.co/CtsKm10
<mannyplayzs> https://ibb.co/1KLmJX3
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: bingo>  sudo apt remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<mannyplayzs> Still waiting to remove
<mannyplayzs> Its ready
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: reboot again, it should work this time.  That package blacklist the modules you needed for wifi and ethernet so they won't load like they should
<mannyplayzs> Oo now i understand
<mannyplayzs> And yes its ready
<mannyplayzs> Thank you all!!!!!!
<mannyplayzs> Jeremy31 do you know some site for newbies?
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: I am a forums moderator on ubuntuforums.org and forums.linuxmint.com  I also post on askubuntu.com
<mannyplayzs> Thank you verry much!
<jeremy31> mannyplayzs: enjoy
<jayjo> I've been having trouble with a pair of bluetooth headphones on my desktop the last couple of months. I know ubuntu is known to be a struggle with this stuff. I'm willing to really get my hands dirty. Can someone point me in the right direction to deal with this properly, if it can be dealt with? On a fresh installation, do I need to add driver for my bluetooth dongle? Can I inspect if it's working
<jayjo> properly? Are there tools to look at bluetooth connections at a low level?
<jayjo> Once I establish a bluetooth connection (have to learn more about what that even is really), how does the OS determine its an audio connection? Does it have to register as an audio device?
<jayjo> lsusb shows the device as Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0
<CarlFK> how do I get to the grub menu on boot?  I thought it was hold down a shift key
<_Sym_> CarlFK, try esc
<CarlFK> jayjo: https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/bluetooth/bluez/docs/  - It has been like 5 years sense I messed with BT, but I remember that doc helping
<sixwheeledbeast> Should be holding Shift. Also F8? been a while and I have enabled timeout=menu on my machines.
<jeremy31> jayjo: some of those broadcom bluetooth need firmware
<EriC^^> CarlFK: sometimes Esc works
<CarlFK> ah - bios was trying to boot from the wrong drive.  derp.  never mind :p
#ubuntu 2020-02-20
<nickwinlund1> why does unattended-upgrades freeze up sudo apt dist-upgrade with lock files?
<nickwinlund1> apparently unattended doesn't finish what it is doing, or something
<sarnold> how long does it take?
<sarnold> normally it's just a few seconds
<nickwinlund1> a really long time. I just kill -9 it and run the next command
<nickwinlund1> but I may be missing vital stuff by doing that
<sarnold> I'm guessing it'll cause your updated packages to be left in an unknown state
<sarnold> sometimes without consequence
<sarnold> and who knows when i'tll be bad
<oerheks> .. or takes some time more, building a kernelmodule..
<oerheks> maybe a nice piece for OMGUBUNTU; in updates there is a setting 'download and install automatically' ... change that to download only
<oerheks> so you need to decide when you run updates
<sarnold> pls no we want folks to get the updates installed :)
<oerheks> well, with this warning
<oerheks> sarnold, yeah, you are right
<sarnold> don't get me wrong I've been annoyed by turning on a machine to check something and finding that I can't do the thing I wanted because unattended-upgrades was chonking away.. but it's usually just ten seconds or so for me
<oerheks> 2nd option : display immediatly comes in handy
<sarnold> you mean, some way to show that another instance is already running, and show output? I'd *love* that :)
<oerheks> yes, it is there
<oerheks> and 'when there are other updates' also display immediatly
<oerheks> sounds like doable together
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> killall does not kill my app
<DarkTrick> is there any other more effective way?
<DarkTrick> vscode got stuck trying to save a file on an ftp share. Now I can't terminate it
<DarkTrick> gnome-system-monitor (?) does not work as well
<DarkTrick> hm... unmounting ftp solved it
<DarkTrick> I think this is a bug
<DarkTrick> might be an xubuntu bug
<oerheks> vscode.. might be their snap/deb .. or the file just took a long time.
<Ublx> I am using Ubuntu with GNOME. But I heard that GNOME needs lot of resources. So I want to try out other environments. Is it possible to install another one and decide at reboot which one to use?
<EdFletcher> Ublx: yup it is! and you don't even need to reboot to do so, just log out and back in
<Ublx> Oh cool, EdFletcher. So, I can just install one and try out if I like it?
<Ublx> I want to improve the usage of resources.
<Bashing-om> Ublx: +! ^ but be aware there may exist DE conflicts and duplications - and reverting is a real chore. Maybe consider looking at the flavors from liveUSBs ?
<Ublx> Okay, so to try out on another test system would be better, Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> Ublx: Better is a per user use case :) YMMV installing additional desktops is doable, but there could be repercussions.
<Ublx> Thanks you both!!
<sarnold> note that a live instance may not be the best indicator of resource use
<sarnold> but it'll let you know in a hurry which ones you can't stand and which ones are worth a real try
<Ublx> ok, understand
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<donofrio> how do I run .desktop files?
<EriC^^> donofrio: double click on them
<donofrio> opens up in editor ;(
<sarnold> most desktop environments have an explorer.exe clone that lets you click or double-click on things to launch them
<donofrio> this is daily ubuntu
<donofrio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8YP5df8Fqb/
<donofrio> file .desktop: a /usr/bin/env xdg-open script executable (binary data)
<EriC^^> donofrio: seems like it's a binary
<EriC^^> donofrio: if you're absolutely certain it's trustworthy, you could try doing chmod +x /path/to/file.desktop and just type "/path/to/file.desktop" to run it
<EriC^^> or "./file.desktop" if you're in the dir it's in
<bn_work> hi, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, changed /etc/network/interfaces to a different IP + gateway and updated /etc/resolv.conf but when I `systemctl restart networking` I still see the old IP on eth0, why?
<bn_work> note, this isn't multihomed, single NIC
<tds> bn_work: what does your interfaces file look like exactly?
<bn_work> # lots of other comments
<bn_work> # this dir is empty vvvv
<bn_work> source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*
<bn_work> # The loopback network interface
<bn_work> auto lo
<bn_work> iface lo inet loopback
<EriC^^> !paste | bn_work
<ubottu> bn_work: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bn_work> tds:  sorry, hit wrong button and it got sent to channel VS pastebin, redacted but you get the idea:   https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vYKh32CZ/
<bn_work> it's late for me here
<tds> hmm, with auto in there, systemctl restart networking should do the right thing
<bn_work> tds:  like currently it has 2 IPs on eth0
<tds> if you've got access to a console, you could try manually taking the interface down and back up, ie `ifdown --verbose eth0; ifup --verbose eth0`
<bn_work> yeah, did that earlier w/o verbose, no effect, can try re-running it with it though
<tds> oh right - the easy solution there is probably to just manually drop one of the IPs
<tds> ideally, you want to ifdown on the old config so it reverts things properly, then swap to the new config and ifup
<bn_work> tds:  how?
<bn_work> oh
<tds> `ip address del 192.0.2.5/24 dev eth0` should do
<EriC^^> bn_work: is that a pastebin typo or? it says "satic", i think it should be "static"?
<tds> if you regularly make networking changes like that, you might want to look at ifupdown2, it can properly diff the running state and config and apply changes live :)
<bn_work> EriC^^:  weird, I copied it from the channel paste (which got blocked)
<donofrio> EriC^^, ** (nautilus-autorun-software:9362): WARNING **: 20:22:10.143: Unable to find device for URI: Containing mount for file /home/donofrio/Downloads/file.desktop
<donofrio> ;(
<bn_work> I think that's just an issue when I was trying to mass line cleanup other stuff that copied from the channel paste
<bn_work> tds:  sorry, one other question, how to flush dns resolver on Ubuntu?
<bn_work> cache
<tds> that depends on your exact version
<bn_work> > 16.04 LTS
<tds> what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<tds> but there's a decent change `systemd-resolve --flush-caches` will do
<bn_work> tds:  `systemd-resolve: unrecognized option '--flush-caches'`
<tds> i'd first check resolv.conf - see if you're using resolved in the first place
<bn_work> tds:  it's just basically `domain foo / search foo / nameserver bar / [bunch more NS-es] / options rotate`
<tds> if those nameserver lines refer to external resolvers, you likely don't have a cache
<tds> you might want to check the hosts line of /etc/nsswitch.conf to make sure queries aren't being forced to resolved over dbus - but I don't think that's a vaguely standard config on 16.04
<bn_work> tds:  hmm, thanks, I wonder if I'm mistakenly concluding DNS resolution cache is at fault, I'm assuming it was that because Cassandra kept picking up an old FQDN when it started up
<bn_work> tds:  ok, that was the clue, C* hardcodes the IP it's conf file
<bn_work> one machine down, 9 more to go 😂
<bn_work> tds:  this other machine's conf files look different and resolv.conf mentions  "resolver(6)"
<bn_work> interfaces are all set to DHCP and don't mention any staic IPs
<bn_work> static
<LutherianX> whois LutherianX
<LutherianX> clear
<LutherianX> list
<raj> what is global.keybindings? https://github.com/microsoft/terminal/blob/master/doc/user-docs/UsingJsonSettings.md#adding-copy-and-paste-keybindings
<raj> nm
<Nyle> How to extract a .tar file? I can't find it. It's tar x?
<dax> tar -xf filenamehere.tar
<Nyle> ok
<Nyle> I am going through man page, want to extract to output directory, without using any gui programs you know
<Nyle> search the man page for string 'output' and no luck
<Nyle> neither can I find 'dest'
<Nyle> Maybe you can save me time, how can i extract that to a certain output/destination directory?
<dax> tar -C /destinationhere -xf filenamehere.tar
<Nyle> online says it's -C
<Gamsuners> Ubuntu 18.04, running lightdm as my login manager. I'm trying to change the monitor where my login prompt is, and I honestly have no idea how. Keep reading online to look for a "lightdm.conf" file but all I could find was /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d directory, not sure what to do
<Nyle> Tyvm
<Gamsuners> I know the monitor that I want to change the login screen to: DP-4
<raj> guys, I'm wholly confused about my prompt colors, all I want to do is make the CWD path's blue color to be lighter, would someone mind helping? echo $PS1 --> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$
<Gamsuners> The only way I've found out how to do it is to run a greeter-setup-script with an xrandr command, but I don't know where to put it. I keep seeing things like /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-pantheon-greeter.conf and /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf but I'm not on pantheon or unity, I'm on gnome 3 (Ubuntu 18.04)
<raj> maybe there's a site that can convert it from me where I select colors from a gui?
<Gamsuners> Do I just create the lightdm.conf file myself in /etc/lightdm/ ??
<Gamsuners> because there's currently no lightdm.conf file there..
<raj> actually, I see that 01;32m is apparently light blue, but it's still too dark for me to read in the terminal… any way to make it lighter?
<raj> nm
<EdFletcher> lol this isn't a 16 million color palette you're working with here
<malestorm> hey, has anyone else noticed this? I have a number of machines and recently all of them started displaying the grub2 boot menu for about 10 seconds upon boot. They didn't do that before.
<malestorm> (all running ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: wich versions of ubuntu?
<malestorm> I'm not sure about the other two, but the current laptop has 19.10
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: did you check your /etc/default/grub yet to see how it changed?
<malestorm> It doesn't seem to be modified
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: can you pastebin it please?
<malestorm> https://pastebin.com/p5ucRiWe
<malestorm> the changes were done by me during OS installation, but the file appears unmodified since
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: hmm not sure, style says hidden and timeout 0 indeed
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: this is persistent every boot?
<malestorm> yep, seems to be
<malestorm> Could it be because I use dual-boot?
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: tryed a sudo update-grub yet?
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: yes, that could be related
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: how do you normally set your boot option?
<malestorm> I use the UEFI boot menu to select what OS to boot
<malestorm> maybe grub got updated sometime to override the countdown when there are multiple OS's present
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: perhaps check your dpkg logs too, to see what could have triggered this in your updates
<lotuspsychje> brb
<malestorm> I bet I could revert this behavior to previous state with a proper configuration change
<malestorm> I'll do some reading the grub docs
<malestorm> hmm
<malestorm> GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<raj> how can I make all blue colors shown in ubuntu server into a lighter blue?
<raj> I just can't see it, whether at the prompt or in vim or anywhere else
<geirha> raj: some terminal emulators allow you to adjust the colours in their preferences
<raj> guess not the one I'm using, unfortunately
<raj> WSL
<geirha> aha, so you're accessing the shell through cmd.exe's terminal?
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: did you find whats going on yet?
<malestorm> lotuspsychje: It's probably this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/879881/how-can-i-get-my-grub-menu-to-be-hidden-and-have-the-shift-or-esc-keys-show-the
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: but your grub file wasnt uncomented # right?
<malestorm> the /etc/default/grub doesn't seem to be the problem, it's the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: did you find grub updates or uefi things in your dpkg logs?
<lotuspsychje> male cause you said, you had this on several machines?
<malestorm> some package was probably updated causing grub to update its config and introduce the delay in the menu
<malestorm> yeah, it happened on several machines, but then again all those machines are dual-boot
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: yes, but if it happens on several, that could prove its update related and worth a bug
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: can i see your dpkg log plz?
<malestorm> /var/log/dpkg.log?
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: yes
<lotuspsychje> check the most recent dates
<malestorm> https://tmpfiles.org/download/40057/dpkg.zip
<mikunos> Hi guys, I have to downgrade my mysql 8.0 to the 5.7 and I have followed these steps https://www.pastiebin.com/5e4e484ef0c8d
<malestorm> I'm not sure, if this is a bug or intended behavior, but there seems to be an old bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1273764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273764 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Grub ignores TIMEOUT options on /etc/default/grub" [Medium,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: im looking between the recent grub2 bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bugs?orderby=importance&start=0
<mikunos> now if I check the version is the mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.7.29, for Linux (x86_64) using  EditLine wrapper
<mikunos> but the MySql Server doesn't start
<mikunos> I have included the error in the pastie link
<mikunos> https://www.pastiebin.com/5e4e484ef0c8d
<MannyPlayzs> ,
<MannyPlayzs> Hello all!
<mikunos> any idea?
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: im at 20 january and didnt find grub updates yet in your logs
<bd> hi, I am trying to find find what regression 4279-1 caused and 4279-2 fixed
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: this looks interesting: bug #1827532
<ubottu> bug 1827532 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB boot menu displays after running system-update.target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827532
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: and your dpkg logs show also fwupd and systemd updates recently
<lotuspsychje> !usn | bd
<ubottu> bd: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<malestorm> I wonder...
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: this started to happen today?
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: 2020-02-20 08:18:59 upgrade fwupd-signed:amd64
<malestorm> no, the 10 second timeout started happening a while ago, don't know what date exactly
<lotuspsychje> malestorm: ok, more mystery then
<malestorm> I think I found out the culprit
<malestorm> edited my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file directly
<malestorm> yep, I commented the line "set timeout=10" in the config section between lines ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ### and ### END /etc/grub.d/30_OS-prober ###
<malestorm> now system boots directly without showing the grub menu
<malestorm> apparently this started happening after the second OS was installed on my PC's after linux
<malestorm> so the dates on individual machines may vary
<malestorm> thing is next time grub gets an update it will likely overwrite the config file
<malestorm> sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<EriC^^> somebody highlighted me?
<raj> any idea why I'm getting `gpg: can't open '–': No such file or directory` when I run `curl -fsSL https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg | sudo apt-key add –` as per Step 3 here: https://geekflare.com/docker-installation-guide/
<geirha> raj: – is a unicode character, you want ascii - instead
<raj> lol, great, I'm in a ubuntu server terminal that uses UTF-8
<raj> any way around this without reconfiguring the terminal?
<geirha> just type the - instead of copy/pasting it from that guide
<raj> great, now you've embarrassed me in front of everyone, but on the bright side that worked perfectly, thank you =)
<malestorm> heh, reminds me of the headaches I've had while copying some shell scripts from a browser into a text editor and pulling my hair out while trying to get them to work after failing to realize some characters were UTF-8 replacements for ASCII
<legreffier> remind me of that admin who was too good to run unit test, and typed a nbsp in a dns zone file.
<malestorm> ugh, that sounds nasty
<bd> lotuspsychje: thanks, but that was what I already read and I can not find any information what the regression was
<bd> lotuspsychje: looking at the package source: git diff applied/7.0.33-0ubuntu0.16.04.11..applied/7.0.33-0ubuntu0.16.04.12 I can see removing CVE-2015-9253.patch.
<lotuspsychje> bd: for security related issues you can also try #ubuntu-hardened
<EtherMan> Hey. I'm having a bit of an issue here with getting a tap device to work. I've loaded the tap module, but I still don't get any tap device in /dev :/   (18.04 HWE). Is there anything else I need to do after loading the module?
<lefreut> hey guys. got unlogged (??) in the middle of a do-release-upgrade. this wasn't done trough ssh so the process have not been screened. any way to get it back in my term?
<lefreut> i can still see that in the ps "/usr/bin/python3 /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-irp8cdqf/eoan --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText"
<vlanx> Hello... I've changed my ip address editing the /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml file, and now I have both the old and the new IP on the same interface. I don't have any dhcp server and I've rebooted already. Any suggestion?
<vlanx> my bad for wanting to use this joke of OS inproduction
<lotuspsychje> vlanx: this is not the complaints channel
<vlanx> lotuspsychje: alrightie
<w6equj5> Hi all, what can I check to figure out which sleep mode (S0, S1, S2 or S3) my laptop (XPS 9360) just woke up from?
<outZoNe> hello
<littlebit> hi people i have installed ubuntu on my askrock a300. all went well but I get a black screen after logging in
<BulkAdhesive> Hi All. Just wondering if someone an answer some questions about modifying, building and installing a kernel 'The Ubuntu Way'
<Battle> hello all, so my system is randomly hard shutting down. ive looked at /var/log/syslog, and kern.log and i dont see anything obvious thats wrong. i thought it might be hardware so i had my providers replace the entire machine execpt hdds and the new system is still doing the same thing. operates for a few hours, sometimes even as much as 10+hours but then will just randomly shut off/crash
<Battle> could it be the one or more the HDDs? or is it more likely to now be something software related? before this all started, I did run an apt update , which included kernal updates but i never restarted to apply the kernel updates (and a few days later it crashed which then applied those updates)
<Battle> i dont know of any of that has any relevance but figured its worth noting as thats the only thing that changed leading upto the crashing
<EriC^^> littlebit: did you try booting with nomodeset in grub?
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | littlebit
<ubottu> littlebit: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<littlebit> ubottu: really? amd vega graphics is exceptional?.=
<Battle> littlebit i havent tried to do that. would this still be a potential cause if the system has been running with this same configuration for years without issues?
<littlebit> Battle: it is a fresh install and i bought the system yesterdayt
<EriC^^> littlebit: you might need to install the drivers or something?
<EriC^^> littlebit: in any case, black screen -> nomodeset is an easy test
<Battle> littlebit oh it looks like its already booting with nomodeset as my line shows: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset consoleblank=0 net.ifnames=0 mem=8192"
<Battle> oh i thought you were asking me to test it on my system to fix my problem lol
<littlebit> Battle: no, i reach to the login screen and when I log in, I get a black screen
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Pricey> 'netstat -ltn' hangs, uses 100% cpu and doesn't listen to SIGKILL. Any ideas?
<ButtDog> Using the Ubuntu WSL on Windows, is it possible to run commands as windows shell?
<leftyfb> !wsl | ButtDog
<ubottu> ButtDog: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<nss> this channel have a bot?
<JimBuntu> nss: yes, the channel has a bot
<tschutschatsche3> Hi, anyone here who is familiar with AF_XDP?
<leftyfb> tschutschatsche3: try ##linux
<polarrex> hey guys, is there a way to make the width of the gnome terminal fixed?
<polarrex> curious
<pragmaticenigma> polarrex: Are you in the GUI or console?
<polarrex> GUI
<polarrex> But it looks like there's a way to adjust the size in the preferences
<pragmaticenigma> correct
<banisterfiend> how do i ping a host, but not wait for the reply?
<legreffier> banisterfiend: not sure what you have in mind
<banisterfiend> legreffier i just want the ping command to fire and forget
<banisterfiend> not wait around for a reply :)
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: That feature was removed from ping
<banisterfiend> pragmaticenigma looks like -f can do it though? (based on some googling)
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: correct, but it will not work in Ubuntu
<legreffier> banisterfiend: you can set it with a super short timeout.
<ph88> i notice that if i start running a local server other people on the network can access it. How can i get behaviour like windows where all things are closed by default and ask for permission to open port ?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: turn on ufw
<ph88> thank you pragmaticenigma  .. do you know if it will give me popups to ask for access ?
<pragmaticenigma> it will not
<donofrio> ** (nautilus-autorun-software:9362): WARNING **: 20:22:10.143: Unable to find device for URI: Containing mount for file /home/donofrio/Downloads/installer.desktop not found
<donofrio> ;(
<raub> I am having terminal issues. Accessing my ubuntu box through screen.
<raub> When I renamed a file, say test.fcstd to test_$(date +%F).fcstd, it became test_??2020-02-20.fcstd
<raub> But the ?? are not really question marks but representations of the characters used
<raub> I also noticed when a line extends past the 80character screen, it scrolls on the same line instead of down
<Bombo> raub: is the TERM setting correct? echo $TERM
<raub> Bombo: set to screen
<raub> I tried xterm before
<Bombo> raub: and try test_$(date +'%Y-%m-%d').fcstd maybe? or test$(date +%F).fcstd
<Bombo> raub: maybe type it in instead of copypasta, there might be unicode coming from somewhere
<Bombo> raub: and btw what locale are you using?
<Bombo> raub: and is it forked up after you do 'reset'?
<raub> Bombo: at first I thought on copypasta but when I am typing a long command in the shell prompt and it scrolls onto itself, I know there is more to it
<raub> If by forked up you mean a reset will not solve the issue, you are right
<Bombo> raub: hmm.
<raub> Accessing the host through vnc works fine: a terminal window inside the vnc session has no weird character or window issues
<Bombo> raub: ok one idea left: do you use colors in $PS1 (prompt) i ran into problems once
<raub> I have a centos box which I access the same way -- screen and then tmux -- and it works fine
<raub> Bombo: that is a very very good question
<raub> Hang on a sec
<Bombo> raub: strange if it works via vnc... then it may have to do with the keyboard driver? keyoard produces unusual sequences?
<raub> I did not setup prompt in my account;
<raub> PS1 seems to be defined as ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<raub> Bombo: I am getting to the point of "this machine (vm guest) is due for an upgrade and my homedir is automounted. Might as well write down the packages I installed, wipe it, and then make ansible put it back"
<Bombo> raub: oh it's in a vm, then it could be their kb driver too ;) and this happens just in screen and tmux?
<Bombo> raub: and if you ssh to the centos or wherever does it happen too?
<raub> Nope. I am going to spool up another ubuntu vm guest and see if I can replicate
<Bombo> good idea
<raub> Bombo: I am on the #ubuntu channel using finch. Let me quit it, get out of tmux, and see if I have an issue. FYI, screen is in the host I am ssh'ing from. tmux is in the ubuntu box. However, I also am running tmux session in the lxterminal inside the vnc session so I am seeing my typing in both windows. In the lxterminal it looks proper, so I do not think I can blame tmux
<raub> In any case, brb
<nedR> lotuspsychje, leftyfb pragmaticenigma oerheks .. Hello, guys an update. Last week i was here asking about running Terraria on 10yr old 4gb laptop on ubuntu 18.04
<raub> I am back. So it is not tmux. i.e. screen->ssh->ubuntu->tmux->finch looks like garbage
<raub> However, screen->ssh->centos->tmux->finch looks proper
<nedR> lotuspsychje, leftyfb pragmaticenigma oerheks .. Today i got it running. Someone suggested icewm and it really made the difference!!! I didn't try xfce /lxde though.. sudo apt install icewm , 10 mb and it was enough... On gnome i am 2.7gb free on boot up , on icewm it is 3gb.. but as i launch steam and terraria the gap widens even more... with steam on.. icewm is 2.8 gb idle vs 2.2 gb on gnome
<raub> I do not think it is ubuntu per se, but something boink in that install
<nedR> raub, talking to me?
<Bombo> raub: sorry i'm out of ideas ;/
<Bombo> raub: maybe compare the settings ubu vs centos, locale term etc idk
<nedR> first time i launched now on terraria a large world it still crashed tho.. but i lowered all effects resolution and now it runs with about 300 mb to spare... in gnome, even launching a small world leaves only 200mb to spare... no way large world would run on gnome
<pragmaticenigma> nedR: Do you have a specific support question... This isn't the place to put reports of the applications you are running
<nedR> pragmaticenigma, i was just updating you guys in case someone else had this issue in future ...
<nedR> icewm is a very good lightweight windowmanager that can exist side by side on ubuntu install.. just a 10mb install, know need to download all other xfce, lxde, the audio service doesn't seem to startup automatically but steam seems to handle that... also i can feel the overall snapiness of the system... not just games (minor fps improvement) but browsing/scrolling firefox all very snappy.. Makes my 10 year old craptop feel like new although the window manager
<nedR> looks 30 years old lol
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nedR
<ubottu> nedR: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> not here please
<dbugger> Hi, I have a problem. Omnisharp for VS Code does not seem to be working for me. I get this output: https://hastebin.com/liyevimixo.sql Does anyone know what could the problem be?
<oerheks> dbugger, try in ##vs-code, prop software is not my thing
<oerheks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<dbugger> thanks
<RougeR> is the standard advise for ubuntu not to run vanilla chrome?
<RougeR> because my performance is horrific
<RougeR> keep getting random cpu spikes. not just when using video
<RougeR> i recognize this is a chrome not a ubuntu issue
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: the advice we usually give away, is to use software from the official ubuntu repos
<Bombo> iirc chrome has no hardware accelleration for linux
<oerheks> there is no such 'standard advise'
<RougeR> Bombo, yeah it seems to be the case
<RougeR> oerheks, okay; well widely accepted
<RougeR> lotuspsychje, yes i see chromium is in official ubuntu repo
<RougeR> i think it might be party to do with this laptop being lower powered than my last and having no dedicated gpu anyway
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: chromium is the ubuntu alternate for chrome indeed
<RougeR> lotuspsychje, thanks
<RougeR> yeah ill run that
<RougeR> pretty shitty of google to not at least try and support HW accell
<RougeR> ive read the bug reports etc
<lotuspsychje> mind your language please RougeR
<oerheks> random cpu spikes.. is this bad??
<RougeR> sorry lotuspsychje
<RougeR> oerheks, its maxxing all cores to 95/100%
<RougeR> and causing the system to stutter
<oerheks> 'mi cpu runs 1005, help!!'
<RougeR> eh my cpu is fairly weedy
<RougeR> i7 5600u
<RougeR> dual core ultrabook cpu
<RougeR> anyway thanks for the advise lotuspsychje
<wedr> My Ubuntu laptop is starting to get more and more frequent intermittent freezings. I'm on the latest stable Linux kernel build, and I'm not risking myself to use the latest unpublished builds right now.
<wedr> 18.04.3.LTS
<wedr> Right now, it's every 3 hours, I freeze up
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: what is "latest stable kernel build" mean?
<wedr> 5.3.0-generic, preinstalled via Ubuntu installer for 18.04.3 LTS
<wedr> I assumed that's what the "latest stable Linux kernel build" means
<pragmaticenigma> So you're using the HWE... which can introduce such behavior... have you made sure there are no pending updates
<wedr> All pending updates are installed, as far as I can tell.
<gnulnx_> Hi everyone.  I'm on 18.10 (cosmic) service.  I'd like to upgrade to to 19.10, but 19.04 is also EOL.  So I can't use `do-release-upgrade` because 19.04 is EOL.  What options do I have?
<gnulnx_> s/service/server
<wedr> gnulnx_, Reinstall is the easiest option
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: There are two kernel options available for LTS releases... For 18.04 there is the 4.15.0-88-generic which is the most current... and there is the HWE (which you have installed)
<gnulnx_> Thought that might be the case.  Would give me the chance to get all my configs in to ansible, anyway
<wedr> I see
<rapidwave> How come I have to install KDE Plasma 5.17 from backports?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: To install KDE... kubuntu-desktop package should install all that you need... I do not know why you think it has to come from backports
<oerheks> not enough info, rapidwave, to answer
<rapidwave> I guess I found a bad tutorial
<ioria> and i doubt he will find 5.17 in that ppa  (5.18 is current)
<rapidwave> However, will installing from backport create any big problems?
<rapidwave> If so...will killing the apt installation and installing whole kde desktop package break the system?
<oerheks> backports is oke.
<oerheks> so, try it, if it breaks, come back?
<genii> rapidwave: Backports are created by the same crews which bring you the normal repositories, so there's not much danger involved to install applications from them. Backports are made because newer software or features become available which is then being primarily packaged for a later version of *buntu but is desirable to have on longer-use previous versions like LTS
<ioria> i think he means 'kubuntu-ppa/backports' not ubuntu backports
<genii> ioria: Those *are* the official Kubuntu ones
<ioria> genii, oh, didn't know that
<rapidwave> Okay Thanks
<genii> ioria: Mostly they use their own backports system to be closer to a rolling release when new KDE features are unrollled, since the KDE release schedule rarely coincides with the Ubuntu release schedule
<ioria> genii, i see, tx
 * genii wanders back to the coffeepot now
<adrian_1908> I still see the `service` command being used in some guides even though systemd is ubiquitous. Is it being aliased somehow to invoke systemctl, or do many programs still maintain SystemV/upstart scripts?
<oerheks> systemctrl handles <name>.service nowadays
<lng> Hi! How canb I dump my monitors X11 configuration?
<ioria> adrian_1908, 'service' runs a systemV init script OR a  systemd unit  ; you can check the script here  : cat /usr/sbin/service  (line 159)
<oerheks> lng, xrandr i guess
<pragmaticenigma> lng: You'll need to be more specific. It's hard to understand what you mean by "dump"
<adrian_1908> ioria: Great, very informative. Thanks!
<ioria> adrian_1908, ok
<lng> pragmaticenigma: just get it in TTY1
<pragmaticenigma> lng: That still doesn't tell me what you actually are looking for
<pragmaticenigma> or what you are trying to do
<lng> oerheks: understood what I meant
<adrian_1908> I wasn't being facetious, it's a great reply as the script line shows exactly what happens to a `service` call.
<oerheks> xrandr shows all available resolutions, and a * for the one current in use
<lng> yep
<oerheks> xrandr | grep -w connected  | awk -F'[ \+]' '{print $1,$3,$4}'
<lng> just need this info to make xorg.conf entries on a Gentoo machine
<lotuspsychje> oO
<oerheks> xrandr
<lng> it worked
<lng> thanks
<oerheks> err, why does gentoo not detect all resolutions?
<oerheks> burn.
<lng> because it is not Ubuntu
<lng> there mightr be a tool
<lng> let me check
<lng> haha
<lng> yea
<lng> x11-apps/xrandr
<lng> I remember I was using it like 7 years ago or more
<lng> I'm currenly on chrooted Gento so GPU is under Ubuntu
<lng> s/Gento/Gentoo/
<lng> sorry
<lotuspsychje> lng: please dont use this channel to describe every step you do
<lotuspsychje> lng: ubuntu related questions only
<lng> haha
<lng> rebooting
<galaxie> Hi everyone! So I inherited a machine that runs Ubuntu cosmic and I'm trying to see my options for upgrading to eoan. Is the only real way to do that is by re-installing?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | galaxie
<ubottu> galaxie: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> galaxie: but reccomended is a clean install a supported version
<oerheks> inherit.. i would install fresh, but if you *have* a reason to keep it like that, !eolupgrade
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> galaxie, the official answer is 'yes'  ; but there are alternatives (if you 're ready to face issues)
<galaxie> I figured as much. I think I'll just go with fresh install.
<oerheks> have fun!
<mmlj4> any reason 18.whatever LTS won't like these drives? Seagate Nytro 3331 7.68TB ETLC SED SAS      or this? SUPERMICRO AS-2113S-WTRT 2U Rackmount Server   with AMD EPYC 7251 CPU?
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I scroll up in ubuntu server
<ioria> shift -> pg up
<RonaldsMazitis> shift + page up seem to don't work
<RonaldsMazitis> it kinda scrolls and then goes back
<RonaldsMazitis> it does not scroll till the start + once I don't press anymore it just goes back to input
<zleap> hi
<zleap> is there a list of packackages incuded with ubuntu anywhere, I want to figure out if any distro had nethack-vulture or falcons-eye so I know which distro to download
<zleap> hi
<oerheks> zleap, distrowatch can show packages, or compare with (X) distro https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=compare-packages&firstlist=ubuntu
<zleap> thanks
<RonaldsMazitis> so I can't scroll up
<RonaldsMazitis> which packages I installed on ubuntu server?
<zleap> i am looking for when the last time it was available so I can install it
<oerheks> nethack or falcons-eye.. not usree there is any distro that includes these
<zleap> not sure either, i have the .deb files for nethack-vulture
<zleap> problem is it won't install due to dependancies, it used to, but I think the repositories are no longer available
<zleap> i don't understand how to compile it
<oerheks> ehm, it is now commercial? https://nethackwiki.com/wiki/Vulture
<oerheks> and on steam
<zleap> ok
<zleap> you can still download it
<zleap> i dont have steam
<hawk> I noticed that on a new 18.04 system (with netplan), I get a "bonus" /32 route for the address of the default gateway in the routing table in addition to the /24 route or whatever for the network on that interface. This /32 route trips up the routing daemon in use on this system a bit. Is this /32 route thing normal? Is it netplan that does this, if so, can that particular behavior be disabled somehow? Should
<RonaldsMazitis> oerheks shift - pg up only scrolls up several lines
<hawk> one go back to ifupdown?
<RonaldsMazitis> what can I do
<zleap> is ubuntu 18.04 still supported
<zleap> ?
<oerheks> zleap, keep in mind, this is ubuntu support, for free software
<zleap> i have it from before it got taken over as a commerical game
<zleap> i think it needs some specific dependancies, so I guess to get it working it may need some sort of container or snap or chroot environment to just include what it needs
<oerheks> use the ubuntu wiki for building, should work fine
<zleap> ok
<white_magic> anyone know if there is some sort of GUI for fstab? I can do the commandline edits but a GUI would be nice, too
<zetheroo> connected via VPN to work (openvpn) and after some time (10 - 15min) I cannot reach any of the hostnames in the work LAN. After doing 'sudo service systemd-resolved restart' all hosts on the work LAN are reachable again ... for another 10-15 min. What could this be?
<zetheroo> It doesn't happen with Windows connecting to the same VPN
<RonaldsMazitis> so shift - pg up actually works if I put full screen on virtualbox, but the ubuntu server only remembers like 100 lines
<umbSublime> white_magic, not sure for fstab, but parted has a gui called gparted
<umbSublime> err nvm I read fstab and for reason I was thinking fdisk. Forget whatever I just said XD
<white_magic> umbSublime: I just edited the fstab file manually..
<white_magic> just wanted to avoid doing that
<white_magic> will reboot momentarily.. fingers crosssedc
 * white_magic has left the chat
<raden> how can I change IP on interface using netplan without a reboot ???????
<oerheks> raden, may i ask why? and on what ubuntu version?
<raden> becuase we do a lot of things that require IP changes constantly especially on laptops configuring different equipment
<raden> 18.04 Desktop
<raden> Like netplan and all the goodness it has , everyone I work with hates having to reboot to change IP
<oerheks> edit the .yaml, sudo netplan try # to test, sudo netplan apply && sudo systemctl restart network-manager //sudo systemctl restart network-manager # depending what you use
<oerheks> for server: sudo systemctl restart system-networkd
<sarnold> raden: or just use ip a  directly by hand?
<ptah8> what is the oldest domain? so far i did whois freebsd.org and whois ns.net, those are september 1994
<ptah8> :)
<Polariz> ptah8 Symbolics.com
<Polariz> 1985
<Polariz> followed by bbn.com
<Polariz> think.com
<Polariz> mcc.com dec.com
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> Polariz, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<Polariz> oerheks, it was a question that ptah8 asked
<oerheks> correct i should have typed ptah8
<ptah8> symboolics.com?
<ptah8> Polariz, wow
<ptah8> :)
<ptah8> symbolics*
<ptah8> Polariz, what is that site about?
<JimBuntu> Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ptah8 Polariz
<ptah8> JimBuntu, ok
<ptah8> :)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi. What is the best solution to own a private cloud on Ubuntu? Cozy? Owncloud?
<oerheks> there is no single best.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> oerheks: what do you sugest?
<zetheroo> lost DNS again of the hosts on the work LAN ... any ideas?
<oerheks> UndefinedIsNotAF, i don't do polls, use the one you like best?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> oerheks: i like cozy because its french and i asissted to a talk of one of their dev, but thats not an objective choice :)
<oerheks> use something from our repos, to get support here.
<jozefk> custom svg images doesn't show up if I try to use them for *.desktop files on Gnome 3.34 Desktop. But if I browse to ~/Desktop in File manager icons are working fine. Is this something I should expect from Gnome 3 or?
<pragmaticenigma> jozefk: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jozefk> 19.10
<jozefk> It's not Ubuntu actually, but it's based on it
<pragmaticenigma> Starting with Gnome v3.28, The desktop no longer supports icons. There are extensions that re-enable the behavior, but they're probably prone to some buggy behavior.
<jozefk> oh OK. That's why
<pragmaticenigma> The reason I asked which version you were on jozefk, was to make sure you were on a verion that might be affected. Ubuntu 18.04 the desktop icons were enabled through a compilation flag. But I think they stopped enabling the flag with the 19.MM and newer series
<jozefk> What would be the reason for not having desktop icons anymore?
<jozefk> any more*
<pragmaticenigma> jozefk: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28
<ioria> jozefk, the problem is only with your custom .svg or with all the installed .svg (or .png)  ?
<jozefk> ioria, why it works in File browser then?
<ioria> jozefk, the problem is only with your custom .svg or with all the installed .svg (or .png)  ?
<jozefk> I can open the svg files. I can also use them as icons for .desktop files. It all works good, except on Desktop which I see when I minimize all open windows
<pragmaticenigma> jozefk: The icons on the desktop are being rendered through a shell extension for Gnome ... I think the question is, have you tried using an SVG that is already present on your system, and do you have the same problem
<pragmaticenigma> jozefk: I think ioria is trying to establish if the SVG icon you're trying to use is one that you designed or if it is one from the collection of icons available in UBuntu
<jozefk> I got the SVGs from Internet
<ioria> jozefk, wait... can you copy , for example, /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop on  ~/Desktop ?
<jozefk> where are the default icon files located in Gnome?
<ioria> a lot of places
<ioria> jozefk, if you cannot copy that file, you need to install gnome-tweaks
<jozefk> I can copy .desktop files to ~/Desktop
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: What does gnome-tweaks and copying a file have to do with "Desktop" icons being displayed? Note jozefk is not experiencing issues with icons in nautilus file manager
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, gnome-tweaks has a function (Show Desktop Icons)
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: The gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons will do it
<ioria> jozefk, so now you have a .desktop fiule on your Desktop, right ?
<pragmaticenigma> which is what I assume is on jozefk machine already
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, yes, but you need to enable it
<jozefk> yes
<pragmaticenigma> if it weren't... there would be no desktop icons... it sounds like they have icons... but they're not the right ones
<ioria> jozefk, ok
<pragmaticenigma> not the right pictures
<ioria> jozefk, now replace the Icon file in the firefox.desktop file with your  custom .svg
<jozefk> in text editor?
<ioria> sure, as you want
<ioria> jozefk, and probably it will fail ... so try another stock .svg , like  this : /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/Etermutilities-terminal.svg
<jozefk> none is working
<ioria> jozefk, what happens if you click it ?
<jozefk> if I double click the .desktop file it opens in text editor
<oerheks> or left click, then click on the icon?
<oerheks> ** or left click, properties, then click on the icon?
<ioria> jozefk, ok, restore the Icon line to 'firefox' and click it
<jozefk> What I did with Firefox icon now is that when I right click on it, I saw the option "Allow Launching". When I turned that on, default firefox icon appeared
<ioria> jozefk, does it open firefox  if you click it?
<jozefk> now yes
<ioria> ok
<ioria> jozefk,  let's try with a .png :  set Icon line with  /usr/share/icons/HighContrast/24x24/apps/utilities-terminal.png  (if you have it)
<jozefk> it works
<jozefk> I think the problem is the permissions
<jozefk> I need to see how to change those to make the other shortcuts work
<ioria> jozefk,  let's try with another .svg :   ls /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/22/text-editor.svg
<jozefk> for Firefox it works
<ioria> jozefk,  have you set the .svg i posted ?
<jozefk> yes
<ioria> maybe the size then ... try with a 24 size : /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/gconfeditor.svg
<ioria> jozefk,  be sure to have it :   ls /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/gconfeditor.svg
<jozefk> for Firefox it all works
<ioria> jozefk,  so .svg images work
<ioria> jozefk,  i don't think the problem is firefox, you can remove the ff.desktop and copy the gedit.desktop if you want and try it
<ioria> jozefk,  i think the problem is your 'custom' .svg
<jozefk> OK I got one more working. I had to: chmod go-rw app.desktop
<jozefk> then I got the same thing when I right click on the icon on desktop, to allow launching
<ioria> jozefk,  what are the custom svg permissions ?
<jozefk> once I allowed launching the SVG showed up
<ioria> sure
<jozefk> actually go-wx it is
<ioria> jozefk,  you don't need to change manually the permissions of .desktop file
<jozefk> I had to. Because there .desktop files are from apps I installed by myself
<jozefk> They don't come from repos
<jozefk> these*
<ioria> jozefk,  ah, maybe they are originally  wrong then
<jozefk> It seems so
<ioria> ok, good job
<jozefk> Thanks for help
<ioria> no problem
<kreyren> How do i check which packages i am able to install without using apt assuming that apt-cache search does not return a helpful exit code
<kreyren> and that listing apt-cache search content takes too long
<sarnold> what problem are you trying to solve?
<texla> What is the app for measuring temp i my laptop
<TJ-> texla: for the CPUs etc ? "grep . /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp"
<texla>  grep . /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp
<kur1j> I have a folder thats marked with a SetGID sticky bit. drwxrws---   2 root admins   101 Feb 20 15:09 backups/, however when I touch a file in that folder its owned by kur1j:kur1j instead of admins
<data_50> hi folks, anyone around familiar with dnsmasq?
<data_50> I am struggling with a very annoying issue - I have a pretty simple configuration for dnsmasq, which serves as the DNS server for my LAN
<data_50> the issue is - whichever DNS server I use as "upstream" resolver for dnsmasq (e.g. 1.1.1.1), some hostnames never resolve - empirically, this seems to be confined to sites hosted by cloudflare.net (e.g. www.steward.org)
<data_50> if I do a plain "nslookup www.steward.org" from any LAN computer, it fails. If I do "nslookup www.steward.org 1.1.1.1" (even if 1.1.1.1 is declared as the name server for dnsmasq), it works
<data_50> any idea?
<data_50> in other words - DNS resolution requests going through dnsmasq for cloudflare.net sites fail, DNS resolution requests going straight to the resolver (tried also 8.8.8.8 or other servers) work fine; DNS resolution requests through dnsmasq for non-cloudflare sites also work fine (e.g. www.cnn.com)
<martiansoul> How can I create a simple server to download files from my computer to another computer using command line?
<martiansoul> something like python create simplehttpserver.
<Bashing-om> martiansoul: https://www.maketecheasier.com/transferring-files-using-python-http-server/ .
<martiansoul> Bashing-om, I don't want to use python's version of http server.
<oerheks> ssh-server
<Bashing-om> martiansoul: Additional ideas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449
<martiansoul> oerheks oh. okay.
<EriC^^> martiansoul: ssh + using scp or sshfs to copy files
<EriC^^> or sftp
<sarnold> or rsync
<gp> I've hit an odd problem.  I've upgraded from 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04 and now when I try to log in (terminal login) I do not get prompted for a password, just failure to login and re-prompted for username.  How do I fix this?
<sarnold> gp: how many user accounts are on this system? how many of them have this failure?
<oerheks> oh simple
<oerheks> gp
<oerheks> 1st entry is username
<oerheks> then you would get the pass question
<gp> oerheks: ? any time i type in a username it rejects
<gp> sarnold: I have one local user on the system
<gp> sarnold: happens for that user and ldap users
<oerheks> .. maybe an .Xauthority file issue..
<EriC^^> gp: try a different kernel as a test, also maybe it's some pam issue or so, look into /var/log/auth.log
<FremontC> And another 18.04 login problem: Since the last update I can no longer sudo ... password is not accepted. My account is in group sudo. Can login with the password ok, but the sudo command now says "Sorry, try again".
<JoeLlama> I am trying to install lubuntu via USB to an Intel Atom processor and the lubuntu iso says it's for amd64...  is this the right one?
<sarnold> FremontC: anything in the /var/log/auth.log or journalctl -xe ?
<sarnold> gp: dang. alright, that leaves doing something like booting into a rescue mode so you can see the log files and try to figure out what's going on
<JoeLlama> I read someplace that the amd64 also installs for intel 64
<gp> sarnold: I've been there for a few hours =/
<EriC^^> gp: nothing in auth.log?
<sarnold> gp: hmm, nothing inthe logs stand out?
<JoeLlama> hrm ok
<Archdave> is your user set in "the wheel"
<JoeLlama> apparently, lubuntu is compatible with amd64 or Intel64
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: yes it's the same for amd and intel
<jeremy31> amd64 just means it is 64 bit
<gp> It just says FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty1' FOR 'installeruser', Permission denied
<JoeLlama> when I go to install the computer says "Remove all other media" and keeps saying that each time I hit return until I remove the USB and then it says No OS :(
<gp> but it never asks for password
<JoeLlama> hrm
<FremontC> sarnold: auth.log gets 'pam_tally(Sudo :auth): User <username> (1000) tally 57, deny 3'
<JoeLlama> I guess I better read stuff now
<gp> appreciate the thought cycles. probably been looking at it too long. going to call it an afternoon
<sarnold> JoeLlama: head into the bios; probably there's something like "CSM" turned on
<sarnold> JoeLlama: selecting UEFI would probably be better
<sarnold> gp: weird :(
<JoeLlama> oh ok thanks sar but it is a pretty simple bios but I look
<sarnold> FremontC: that smells a bit like it's been locked out due to too many invalid attempts perhaps?
<JoeLlama> ok I look at UEFI
<EriC^^> gp: can you upload /etc/pam.d/login ?
<FremontC>  sarnold: Similar entry in journalctl.
<EriC^^> gp: does ssh'ing to the machine work?
<FremontC> sarnold: Seems like a lockout - how to unlock it? Machine is a server gets a lot of ssh hacking
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: maybe you need to enable booting using the usb in the bios
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: which pc model is it?
<sarnold> FremontC: checkout faillog(8) -- guessing faillog -u foo -r
<puff`> I'm trying to install ubuntu on this new thinkpad t580.  I want to keep the windows partition, because it's occasionally handy.  I booted up under an ubuntu 18.04 LTS thumbdrive, but gparted isn't letting me resize the windows partition, the resize/move option in the right-click menu is faded out.
<puff`>  
<JoeLlama> sarnold nope, I select USB and is says "remove disks or other media. Press any key to continue"
<JoeLlama> hrm
<JoeLlama> maybe my ISO on the flash drive is not bootable
<JoeLlama> crap :(
<jeremy31> puff`: does it offer to install along side Windows?
<puff`> jeremy31: No, it doesn't.
<JoeLlama> how do I make a USB Flash bootable?
<JoeLlama> *sigh* I google :)
<jeremy31> puff`: You might be booting the ISO in the wrong mode, UEFI/BIOS compared to how Windows was installed
<puff`> jeremy31: Can you explain that a little more?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | puff`
<ubottu> puff`: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<oerheks> puff`, best thing is to resize from within windows itself.
<sarnold> JoeLlama: the 'remove disks press any key to continue' part is completely normal
<puff`> oerheks: good idea.
<sarnold> JoeLlama: .. wait, are you at the beginning of installation or at the end? that was quick
<JoeLlama> sarnold if I remove the flash drive then it won't install :(
<JoeLlama> I am at the beginning yes
<sarnold> puff`: I wonder if the windows system was just suspended; windows calls suspend "shutdown" these days, so they can boot faster
<JoeLlama> got a small computer with the iso on flash
<JoeLlama> wait I figure out if the partition is active
<sarnold> puff`: I understand that you can use the 'reboot' menu entry in windows to actually shut down, just yank power while it's at the bios screen
<puff`> sarnold: Yeah, I had to shift-shutdown to get it to really shut down.
<sarnold> puff`: ah, hmm.
<sarnold> JoeLlama: oh :( sorry for the confusion then
<FremontC> sarnold: laillog shows Failures 50, Maximum 3 for my user.  faillog -u <username> -r  gets 'Cannot open faillog...'
<JoeLlama> nope no confusion sarnold you're good :) thanks for the help. it makes me think.
<sarnold> FremontC: does it say why it cannot open the fail log?
<FremontC> sarnold: Permission Denied. It is 644 and root:root. I cannot sudo - which is the problem!
<sarnold> FremontC: ah you'll need a root account to unwedge it then
<sarnold> FremontC: can you ask another user on the system to do it?
<FremontC> sarnold: It is the only sudoer acct.  Might I be able to boot into single user mode, mount the disk (the trick for resetting root password)  then either run faillog command, or hack the file directly?
<sarnold> FremontC: yes that would probably work well
<puff`> Odd.  With the previous t580 I resized the windows partition to 30GB.  Just booted into windows and windows says the entire partition is 237.23GB and the available space is 187.66GB, so the current windows install takes up 50.7GB already... straight out of the box.
<JoeLlama> nope the partition is active sarnold I dunno why it says to remove media I will figure it out
<sarnold> puff`: yikes that's a lot of bloat
<puff`> sarnold: Yeah, but the previous t580's windows install seemed fine with 30GB.
<sarnold> puff`: my x1 had a windows install that I used only for initial firmware updates; I think after doing that I used dd | lz4 to compress it to save it aside before wiping the disk
<sarnold> puff`: it's now taking 32g of space on my server
<sarnold> JoeLlama: ugh. that sounds so frustrating.
<JoeLlama> it is sarnold
<JoeLlama> working on it
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: is it a laptop? which brand?
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: also you mean this message about removing media is the one you're getting initially after turning the pc on, not after ubuntu installer runs, right?
<JoeLlama> EriC^^ if I leave the bootable lubuntu USB drive in, it says that and then I remove it and then it says no OS
<sarnold> JoeLlama: when you boot with the usb drive in, do you get to the lubuntu installer?
<puff`> sarnold: so you're saying a compressed windows install is still taking up 32GB.
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: you mean you're not being able to install, or after it finishes installing you're getting the message?
<JoeLlama> no can't install
<sarnold> puff`: yeah but since it came off a tb nvme I was pretty happy that it took "only" 30 gb to store the whole thing
<puff`> sarnold: What about tb nvme makes it different?
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: is it a laptop? which brand?
<puff`> Someone on ##windows is telling me that 60G is a more reasonable partition size for windows.
<FremontC> sarnold: Success! Excellent! single-user mode and run faillog -u <username> -r   does the trick. I am surprised that the account could still ssh in from another machine, with that many fails.  I will create a spare sudoer acct. :)
<puff`> Blah.  Can I make a bootable windows thumb drive? :-)
<sarnold> puff`: I was afraid it was going to have 100gigs of windows crapware on it :)
<JoeLlama> EriC^^ Dell Inspiron 910 (mini 9)
<puff`> aha
<sarnold> FremontC: same
#ubuntu 2020-02-21
<JoeLlama> has ubuntu on it now just need to wipe and replace
<sarnold> FremontC: check your /etc/pam,d/ configs
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: try pressing F12 and choose the usb
<JoeLlama> no F12 key :(
<JoeLlama> goes up to F10
<JoeLlama> I get a boot menu if I press 0
<JoeLlama> but same thing happens
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: anything interesting in the bios boot options?
<EriC^^> fast boot disabled? secureboot off?
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: in the bios which is set as the priority of booting? hdd or usb?
<JoeLlama> I check...  didn't see secure boot
<JoeLlama> set for USB
<JoeLlama> hold on :)
<oerheks> there is an old ubuntu manual for that mini9
<oerheks> https://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_laptop/esuprt_inspiron_laptop/inspiron-mini9_reference%20guide_nl-nl.pdf
<JoeLlama> quick boot off EriC^^ and nope :(
<JoeLlama> *sigh*
<FremontC> sarnold: /etc/pam.d/  has no *conf* files.  There is a pam.conf - it has everything #commented out.  (This is actually a xubuntu system)
<JoeLlama> where is secure boot?
<JoeLlama> wait I try something else
<sarnold> FremontC: those files odn't end with .conf, they are just named after the services in question
<sarnold> FremontC: so make sure /etc/pam.d/sshd describes the PAM policy you want sshd to enforce
<JoeLlama> EriC^^ and sarnold looks like my USB drive is not configured right for this install I tried regular ubuntu install and it boots from that
<JoeLlama> thanks :)
<sarnold> JoeLlama: yay? things are working?
<JoeLlama> nope
<JoeLlama> ok so I have an intel atom 450.... what version of lubuntu do I use? also should I go xubuntu instead?
<JoeLlama> oh wait intel atom n270
<JoeLlama> it says it's a i686 hrm
<sarnold> JoeLlama: oh. uh. grab the 32 bit version: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/36331/intel-atom-processor-n270-512k-cache-1-60-ghz-533-mhz-fsb.html
<JoeLlama> thought this processor was 64 bit maybe not
<JoeLlama> oh ok thanks sarnold that is probably why
<sarnold> yeah
<JoeLlama> oh it's 32 bit :P
<JoeLlama> ok ok (:
<JoeLlama> I was thinking atom n450
<JoeLlama> bbl thanks
<JoeLlama> lubuntu or xubuntu?
<JoeLlama> which should I use for this little CPU and small drive with little memory?
<sarnold> I've gotten the impression that both are pretty good for low-resource systems
<Jlc4bigred> Hey everyone I am fairly new to Ubuntu and I was wondering if someone could assist with some issues i'm trying to get figured out.
<oerheks> hi Jlc, ask wait and see :-)
<Jlc4bigred> I am in the process of moving my Plex media server over to Ubuntu from Windows. I have two separate hard drives with movies/tv shows and due to being NTFS it is assigned to root. How can I go about changing ownership from root to me so i can edit the file names and move everything around from the two drives. I have tried chown with no avail.
<oerheks> NTFS is not posix, so there is no permission change needed
<bprompt> Jlc4bigred:  pretty much as oerheks said, you have to do "nothing"
<oerheks> mount the ntfs properly , not sure plex has mediafiles under a special group
<oerheks> oh, a clue: https://support.plex.tv/articles/200288606-mounting-ntfs-drives-on-linux/
<Jlc4bigred> how do i go about mounting it properly? Ubuntu auto mounted both of the drives. Sorry for all the noobish questions. I'm just wanting to gain the ability to move files around and rename as need be
<oerheks> To make sure that Plex can read the files on your NTFS drvie simply run: sudo chown -R plex:plex /media/<ntfsdisk>
<oerheks> so, make plex an user of that disk, not changing the disk at all.
<Jlc4bigred> I have done that but it states that its chaging it to read only file system
<oerheks> maybe the free version is limited..
<oerheks> plex is payware
<Jlc4bigred> but i'm wanting to be able to rename files accordingly and move files
<Jlc4bigred> Never had issues on windows but just got tired of windows updates taking down my server constantly
<puff`> So I shrank windows partition using windows Disk Manager, now I'm installing ubuntu, what do you think aboiut the "Install third party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware and additional media formats"?
<puff`> Also, it says to do that I need to configure Secure Boot.
<sarnold> 3rd party things is handy if you've got nvidia or a funky wifi chipset that's not well supported by the usual kernel
<puff`> sarnold: This is just the on-board intel graphics.
<sarnold> I don't know if it's needed for the amdgpu package and firmware or not
<sarnold> puff`: you can probably skip it then
<puff`> I guess it's not that hard to add it later?
<sarnold> yeah I think that's just run ubuntu-drivers if you want it
<ptah8> how do i auto connect without manually /msg NickServ identify ?
<sarnold> ptah8: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/certfp
<oerheks> depends on the client, webchat is not possible
<ptah8> oerheks, xchat
<oerheks> xchat is dead, no longer supported / developed.
<ptah8> oerheks, i auto connect to freenode, but
<ptah8> ok
<oerheks> it should be removed from universe repo
<ptah8> oerheks, what about irssi?
<dax> if you want graphical, use hexchat, it's like xchat but maintained
<oerheks> see the url from sarnold, all valid clients are mentioned
<dax> if you want command-line, use weechat or irssi
<dax> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl is probably a better link
<ptah8> bitchx
<dax> bitchx is crap
<ptah8> lol
<ptah8> 1997
<Battle> hello all, im trying to work out what is causing my system to shutdown unexpectedly with very little indication as to what. ive had my providers replace the whole machine except for the HDDs and still my system unexpectedly is shutting down. it runs fine for anywhere between 1-10hours and then shuts off. logs dont really show much... but I did find this duringthe boot up text. Does
<Battle> <Battle> it mean anything? https://pastebin.com/iBwP0eSd
<Battle> those bits about *BAD*gran_size
<catphish> i'm trying to find the source for my kernel (linux-image-4.15.0-74-generic), is there an easy way i can download it?
<oerheks> on launchpad?
<catphish> well anywhere really? is it easier to do it on an ubuntu host with apt-get source?
<sarnold> I believe that should do it, yes
<catphish> i'll try that
<catphish> i didn't have the source repos enabled on this host but i can add them
<sarnold> try apt-get source linux ; on my focal system I had to do apt-get source apt-get source linux-5.4
<sarnold> sigh I forgot what I had in my select buffer
<catphish> trying to debug a crash :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYyDpHjG5b/
<leftyfb> catphish: what version of ubuntu?
<catphish> 18.04.3 LTS (server) 4.15.0-74-generic
<leftyfb> catphish: you are behind on updates
<leftyfb> catphish: both your kernel and version of ubuntu are behind
<leftyfb> catphish: that said, if you install the hwe kernel, you'll get 5.3
<catphish> so i am, unfortunately this kernel is tainted with proprietary modules from a vendor and i'm not allowed to update it, this is not a condition i'm accustomed to, but it's the case, regardless my ideal conclusion here would be that the bug is already fixed and tell my customer to tell their vendor to upgrade the kernel (and their module)
<cgi> I have a 4k screen and am unable to get a decent rendering of apps in ubuntu 18.04 LTS - any recommendations to fix things? I've a nvidia graphics card.
<leftyfb> catphish: good luck
<cgi> Fonts overlap in applications like editors
<catphish> thanks :)
<catphish> not all applications work nicely in hidpi in my experience, i run my 4k screen at 1080 :(
<leftyfb> catphish: also, since you're using a kernel not provided by ubuntu, you're not going to get the source for it from the ubuntu repos
<catphish> leftyfb: afaik this kernel is provided by ubuntu
<catphish> (apart from the proprietary module)
<sarnold> this does look like an ubuntu kernel, but I can't recall seeing this stack trace before
<catphish> the stack trace is similar to this one: https://www.suse.com/support/kb/doc/?id=7023575
<leftyfb> catphish: does the module not work with any other kernel? Did you try?
<catphish> leftyfb: i'm not in the habit of trying to force load kernel modules into large production systems on a whim :)
<catphish> it's okay, if i can confirm that the bug is fixed, i can get it upgraded i'm sure
<catphish> i'm more accustomed to just trying new kernels and hoping problems are fixed, but in this environment i don't have the luxury
<catphish> so i'm like to really undertand the bug first
<catphish> *i'd
<sarnold> catphish: hmm in that case this may be more usefu lto you https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic.git/log/
<catphish> that is useful, thanks
<sarnold> a 2017 (!) changeset looks related 5ccba44ba118a5000cccc50076b0344632459779
<cgi> catphish, hopefully someone here has figured out a good setting for 4k
<cgi> running a 4k monitor at 1080p doesnt sound like a good idea
<catphish> leftyfb: sarnold: i was looking out for this patch in particular that suse mentioned https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/55afee27-4143-e08c-b254-0d68a05d5ee6@arm.com/
<cgi> is there a lightweight x-manager that does fonts well on a 4k monitor that i can install on 18.04lts?
<catphish> but that patch doesn't seem to fit with this kernel at all, so there must have been more major changes
<catphish> if those changes were made since this patch, the problem is likely resolved coincidentally
<catphish> found it, the division is absent from master
<catphish> should be trivial to see when it was rewritten / fixed
<catphish> github doesn't enjoy rendering a blame of a 10,000 line kernel source file :)
<leftyfb> !discuss | catphish
<ubottu> catphish: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<sarnold> catphish: heh, no, it doesn't like that at all :)
<davido_> I raised this question a few weeks ago but kind of ran out of ideas at the time. Unable to proceed from 18.04.4 LTS to "normal" releases: https://pastebin.com/YSrsCrTJ
<sarnold> what's the output of curl https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<davido_> Yeah, I should have pasted that too. Just a sec...
<sarnold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gxr9pNCpvB/ is what I get
<davido_> https://pastebin.com/Qd4J8Xwx
<davido_> Hm, I should be using paste.ubuntu.com but aside from that it's the same.
<sarnold> okay I'm pretty confused
<davido_> I feel like perhaps it's actually not "me". If there were someone else trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 19.10, they might get the same behavior.  I'd be happy to be wrong about that too. :)
<davido_> Hopefully 20.04 becomes a reasonable resolution to the issue.
<leftyfb> davido_: LTS -> LTS is the better upgrade. Wait till MAy
<lotuspsychje> davido_: are you trying to do weird things again
<leftyfb> May*
<sarnold> (20.04 will probably not be offered as an upgrade path until later in the year)
<leftyfb> sarnold: oh really? That long huh?
<davido_> It doesn't seem like LTS to Normal is that weird of a thing to do, but sure.
<lotuspsychje> around august?
<leftyfb> davido_: it's not an easy task to go from LTS -> skip EOL -> non-LTS
<davido_> Honestly the motivation I had when I was asking about this a few weeks ago I worked around by compiling some things from source that I needed. So the urgency is gone.
<sarnold> I can't recall when we flip the switch, but I have a vague memory that it might be around the time we release 20.04.1
<leftyfb> davido_: I would highly suggest just sticking with LTS's
<davido_> I understand. I can live with that. I may switch to normal once I get the next LTS release though. All my other systems have been using normal, and I've been living dangerously like that for eleven years.
<davido_> Anyway, thanks. Hope everyone has a good evening.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: its the users choice to always install latest
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: he's trying :) https://pastebin.com/YSrsCrTJ
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: and where things get confusing is that curl can grab that file no trouble https://pastebin.com/Qd4J8Xwx
<davido_> Right. I just think that probably the upgrade path isn't working for the LTS release to the current 'latest'
<lotuspsychje> davido_: you are trying things you shouldnt
<lotuspsychje> davido_: if you wanted to jump from 18.04, you had to jump to 18.10 before eol
<sarnold> I'd expect it to work though, and if it doesn't, then I'd expect a way better error message
<lotuspsychje> davido_: now you are stuck to 18.04 LTS
<sarnold> aww.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: unless you wanna jump early to 20.04 -d lol
<davido_> Then the message should not be "Failed to connect to https://...", it should be your upgrade path isn't supported.
<leftyfb> there's the manual way
<leftyfb> just updating the sources.list
<sarnold> probably not a great idea, I'd rather *know* why this happens before going down that path
<davido_> I respect that. Just today I was telling someone on a totally unrelated topic, "Before we just fix this, let's find out how it got that way in the first place."
<sarnold> heh, did you? :)
<davido_> We did! And it's good thing too, because it would have just gotten clobbered again.
<sarnold> davido_: oh very nice :)
<storm-shadow> Has anyone experienced intermittent wifi connectivity issues using Ubuntu 18.03 with VMWare Workstation 15.5 Pro?
<storm-shadow> 18.04*
<lotuspsychje> storm-shadow: best to ask your specific question about it to the channel
<davido_> anyway, good night everyone.
<storm-shadow> What steps are recommended to prevent wifi connectivity issues using Ubuntu 18.04 on VMWare workstation 15.5 Pro?
<lotuspsychje> storm-shadow: volunteers need more details about your system and issue first
<lotuspsychje> storm-shadow: for example: kernel version, wifi chipset, ubuntu release, system up to date..
<storm-shadow> I'm using Ubuntu V18.04.4, Kernel 5.3.0.  The host OS is Windows 10 Professional.
<lotuspsychje> storm-shadow: ok...and your wifi does what exactly on wich Os?
<sarnold> I finally got an lxd 18.04 instance up and do-release-upgrade on it appeared to work exactly as it should..
<sarnold> storm-shadow: so, are you configuring PCI passthrough to allow the ubuntu guest to use it?
<storm-shadow> The wi-fi on the host OS (Windows 10 Professional), appears to work fine.  I can navigate to various websites without delay using multiple broswers (IE, Chrome, Firefox).  The guest VM (Ubuntu 18.04) appears to intermittently lose connection.  I sometimes have failures / delays downloading new software packages or navigating to websites using Firefox.  I occassionally have to "Turn Off' the "Wire Connect" and then reconnnect in
<storm-shadow> order to jump start the internet connection.
<storm-shadow> The Ubuntu VM is configured for bridged network connectivity.  I'm not sure how to enable PCI pass through connectivity.  All other VMs that reside on the host (mainly Windows VMs) have no issues with connectivity.
<the1banana> Hello, is this a general ubuntu discussion chatroom?
<the1banana> Ah, yes it is. Sorry, I'm somewhat new to this.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | the1banana
<ubottu> the1banana: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: this channel here is for ubuntu related questions
<the1banana> Basically, I'm having some trouble with my ubuntu install. I've recently replaced Windows 10 with Unbuntu, and I've successfully wiped that and installed Ubuntu in in its place.
<the1banana> However, I have one last problem.
<the1banana> Seems like the default Open Source Radeon drivers don't work with my video card (Tahiti LE [Radeon HD 7870 XT]). This is demonstrated by an insanely low resolution, and the computer booting to an unresponsive black screen on startup (only way to get past this is to manually add 'nomodeset').
<the1banana> How do I resolve this problem? What additional information would help diagnose the actual problem?
<sarnold> usually it's enough to have linux-firmware installed so the firmware files can be loaded when amdgpu module is loaded
<the1banana> Ah, sorry if this is a stupid question, but should I have installed the linux-firmware package? Is that all I need?
<sarnold> you could try running ubuntu-drivers to see if there's missing amdgpu support or similar..
<sarnold> the1banana: perhaps
<the1banana> Ah. I'll look.
<sarnold> the1banana: try apt install linux-firmware and see what happens..
<the1banana> Seems like that's already in place.
<the1banana> Before we go on, I want to apologize in advance for any eye-rolling, "duh" questions I might ask.
<the1banana> I acknowledge that I'm very much an extreme beginner.
<the1banana> Anyhoo, I'm going to run ubuntu-drivers and take a look there.
<the1banana> devices or list?
<sarnold> I think devices is the better one
<the1banana> Huh.
<the1banana> It hung for a few seconds, then spit out nothing.
<sarnold> ooooookay
<the1banana> Does that mean I literally don't have anything installed pertinent to my hardware right now?
<sarnold> I don't know if that mean's it's confused or if it thinks everything is fine ;)
<the1banana> I was under the impression that the TAHITI chipset was supported by Radeon.
<the1banana> O...oh.
<the1banana> Oh, there's another command I ran that indicated something was wrong.
<the1banana> Let me scrounge up the command and the output.
<sarnold> yeah, the gentoo wiki page I found gave me the same impression..
<sarnold> 2012 feels like prime place for a gpu vendor to stop caring though
<the1banana> Oh my.
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: does your dmesg show problems about your driver module?
<sarnold> yeah, they always have something shinier and faster to sell..heh
<the1banana> Was about to get to that, actually.
<the1banana> dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<the1banana> [    2.467311] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.
<the1banana> [    2.467346] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<the1banana> [    2.770233] [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting.
<the1banana> I'm uh, concerned I might have irreversibly rendered my video card useless by installing ubuntu fresh onto Windows.
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: does your bios have graphics settings you can swap?
<sarnold> hmm is it normal to try both radeon and amdgpu modules? I had the impression amdgpu was way nicer replacement
<the1banana> Again, apologies for this, @lotuspsychje, but what does that exactly mean? Should I look into the BIOS and see what options I have for my video card specifically?
<the1banana> I'm not sure, sarnold.
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: yeah some cards can switch to discrete graphics in bios
<the1banana> For reference, my hard drive is ASRock Z77 Extreme4.
<the1banana> This was a mid-high tier build back in 2012 that has rocked on for quite some time now.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu will choose the right module for your card, depending on the model it will choose radeon or amdgpu
<the1banana> I bet it's downright primitive now. XD
<the1banana> Hmm.
<the1banana> Should I check if I have amdgpu?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Driver available ? what shows ' dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-radeon ' ?
<the1banana> ii  xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-18.04        1:19.0.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1                        amd64        X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<the1banana> This is the output
<sarnold> and xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ?
<the1banana> ii  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04        19.0.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1                          amd64        X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driver
<the1banana> Seems like I have both.
<sarnold> alright, how about kernel modules; lsmod | grep amdgpu   lsmod | grep radeon
<sarnold> I'm guessing both are loaded
<sarnold> (I don't know if this actually matters much)
<lotuspsychje> that doesnt make sense
<lotuspsychje> unless the system uses 2 cards :p
<the1banana> Both lsmod commands spit out nothing.
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: really? I've got a bunch of the xorg drivers installed on my machine
<sarnold> the1banana: alright, try modprobe amdgpu
<sarnold> then check dmesg to see if there's new lines near the end..
<the1banana> should i sudo?
<the1banana> its not letting me do it
<the1banana> Operation not permitted
<the1banana> Also, I want to thank you in advance for your patience with this problem and me.
<the1banana> I sincerely appreciate it.
<sarnold> the1banana: ah yes, sorry
<the1banana> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'amdgpu': Invalid argument
<sarnold> modinfo amdgpu dumps a novella
<the1banana> should i run that instead?
<sarnold> I sure hope none of those are mandatory :/
<sarnold> does dmesg have more details?
<the1banana> dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<the1banana> [    2.467311] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.
<the1banana> [    2.467346] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<the1banana> [    2.770233] [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting.
<the1banana> [ 3789.471974] [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting.
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin please the1banana
<the1banana> Oh, ok.
<sarnold> heh, drone's a bit slow on the draw
<sarnold> how about lsmod | grep vga ? I wonder if that's a module you could simply *not* load? heh
<the1banana> Spits out nothing.
<Bashing-om> the1banana: sarnold "VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting." // Is nomodeset set ? show ' cat /proc/cmdline ' .
<the1banana> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.3.0-40-generic root=UUID=4b70b64f-75e8-45ae-ab5f-d3bd06505b50 ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=1
<the1banana> If it gets much longer than that, use a pastebin, right?
<the1banana> I'll keep that in mind.
<sarnold> yeah, two lines is usually fine, but more than that it's easier on all to pastebin
<sarnold> the1banana: so, I've got to run
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: pastebin your whole dmesg please; and also a sudo lshw -C video
<sarnold> the1banana: Bashing-om is making me think it's worth reomving that 'nomodeset' from the command line, rebooting, and seeing what dmesg changed
<sarnold> the1banana: hopefully someone else around here knows these things better than I do :) good luck, have fun
<the1banana> aight, running dmesg
<sarnold> btw the pastebinit tool is fantastic at dealing with pastes
<sarnold> you'd do dmesg | pastebinit and it'll return you the url to paste in here :)
<Bashing-om> the1banana: that boot parameter "nomdeset" defeats Kernel Mode Setting. Can not load a driver . Are you setting nomodeset in /etc/default/grub ?
<the1banana> https://pastebin.com/nTkmwAi8
<the1banana> Uh, I have many people whispering me (and I just realized it), should I whistle back to each thing or post my replies here for mutual reference?
<the1banana> And Bashing, I figured something like that and did set nomodeset. It was necessary to even be able to boot.
<Bashing-om> !who | the1banana
<ubottu> the1banana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bashing-om> !tab | the1banana
<ubottu> the1banana: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<the1banana> Bashing: However, setting it in /etc/default/grub and letting it start up results in a black screen.
<the1banana> \w ubottu thanks! let me know if i break any other etiquette rules.
<the1banana> oh flip
<Bashing-om> the1`irc is a process of learning too :P
<the1banana> What next? Should I restart my computer and check out the options in BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: can i see sudo lshw -C video too plz?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: OK - made a backup of the grub config file ? we do need to remove the "nomodeset" boot parameter - then remember to run ' sudo update-grub ' then reboot and see what happens, take it from there.
<the1banana> @lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/UKWS8weG
<the1banana> @bashing, alright, let me examine /etc/default/grub
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: ok, now it makes sense, your card is a hybrid with intel/amd
<the1banana> Are you referring to my graphics card? It's ATI/AMD.
<the1banana> @lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: that means you can choose between your intel graphics or amd graphics
<lotuspsychje> the1banana: they show both unclaimed that means both drivers have not been loaded right now
<the1banana> @lotuspsychje, Which, in this case, I would prefer amd. How do I activate it?
<lotuspsychje> try the advice from Bashing-om first
<the1banana> @Bashing-om, removed nomodeset from the grub settings.
<the1banana> @Bashing-om, now I run sudo update-grub, right?
<the1banana> Alright, I'll run sudo update-grub and reboot.
<the1banana> I'll be leaving while the computer reboots. Be back soon!
<the1banana> Bashing-om, as usual, rebooting and waiting results in the purple ubuntu screen showing, with the five white dots, before hanging at a black screen.
<the1banana> Sorry, what should I try next?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Yukkiepoo :( - when booting fo you get to grub's boot sceen ( hold shift key as soon as bios screen clears - EFI systen spam the escape key) . lets find something on the system to work with.
<the1banana> I'm in grub.
<the1banana> Options include "Ubuntu, Advance Options, some EFI directories and System setup".
<ironpillow> Is there a breaking change between kernel 5.3.0 and 5.3.11? thanks!
<Bashing-om> the1banana: 'e' key for edit mode -> boot screen - in the line starting with linux remove quiet splash and insert systemd.unit=multi-user.target -  ctl+x to continue the boot process to a TTY. can you log into the system here ?
<the1banana> Did it. Let's see if this boots.
<the1banana> Yup, im in a console sort of thing!
<the1banana> tty1
<Bashing-om> the1banana: This is one time boot - will not persist a reboot .
<the1banana> What should I do here?
<Bashing-om> In that terminal run ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . lets see what the log file has to say.
<the1banana> Huh. Permission denied. Should I sudo?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Ouch : ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<the1banana> Oh, oh that's really cool. I didn't know you could write logs to external paste recepticles.
<the1banana> https://termbin.com/rl8y
<Bashing-om> the1banana: reading ,
<the1banana> Some of this looks suspect. Kernels not loaded and whatnot.
<Bashing-om> the1banana: So far so good " Is radeon loaded? yes" :)
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Yuk - "Unsupported discrete card vendor: 8086"  I do not know what to make of this . Humm .
<Bashing-om> the1banana: What desktop environment do you have ? we try and start the GUI from this terminal.
<the1banana> Desktop environment?
<the1banana> I'm not entirely sure what you're referring to.
<the1banana> Oh, my Ubuntu version?
<the1banana> That's 18.04.4 LTS
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Well, for example ubuntu has gnome, xubuntu has xfce , is this install vanilla ubuntu ?
<the1banana> Vanilla Ubuntu, I think. I fished it from the Ubuntu download page.
<the1banana> There's a GNU/Linux 5.3.0-40-generic x86_64 attached to this OS version name.
<Bashing-om> the1banana: OK - lets try and start the GUI see what happens: ' .
<the1banana> uh
<the1banana> how do i do that, haha?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: ' sudo systemctl start gdm3 '.
<the1banana> GUI is starting.
<the1banana> Getting the same thing.
<the1banana> Black screen, no response.
<the1banana> This doesn't go away unless I shove in the "nomodeset" thing in grub.
<Bashing-om> the1banana: And as above - nomoeset is not a long term solution. we need to find where the GUI fails . Ouch.
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | the1banana
<ubottu> the1banana: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ironpillow> Hi all, how to install kernel 5.3.11 on ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS? thanks for the advice!
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04  bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.40.97 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<the1banana> That doesn't seem to actually work.
<the1banana> Should I just cold boot?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: try then as R S E I R B sequence . I much prefer a clean reboot!
<the1banana> that didn't do anything either
<Bashing-om> the1banana: lower case - r s e i  b .
<Bashing-om> r s e i r b **
<the1banana> Yeah. Should I be holding down the alt and print screen key when i do that?
<crimson_king> wouldn't it be R E I S U B ? Or doesn't matter?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Yup . tedious but can be done :P
<the1banana> i did that
<the1banana> is it a sequence or should i hold down ALL the keys
<Bashing-om> crimson_king: that too will work , I just learned the other in my beginnings :)
<crimson_king> sequence
<crimson_king> while holding CTRL + ALT
<crimson_king> and PRINT
<the1banana> nothing doing
<Bashing-om> the1banana: A sequces - while holding down alt+prt scrn - slowing in sequence r s e i r b .
<the1banana> oh is the period necessary?
<the1banana> gotcha
<Bashing-om> the1banana: No, the period is only punctuation.
<the1banana> huh, either way both do not respond
<Bashing-om> the1banana: That is something I think we should fix. but how to cleanly reboot ? does key combo ctk+alt+delete work ?
<the1banana> doesn't work either
<the1banana> Sorry, I bet this seems like a train wrekc.
<Bashing-om> the1banana: let's do the harmful hard way then - as I know of no other ways to re-boot. get back to the terminal from grub, See again what we can do. Be aware I am running short on time to remain here also.
<the1banana> oh dear
<the1banana> i'm in grub
<Bashing-om> the1banana: This is AMD it should "
<the1banana> what did i need to put in again?
<Bashing-om> just work" !
<the1banana> what do i replace quiet splash with again?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: ' sudo systemctl start gdm3 '.
<Bashing-om> no ! the1banana
<the1banana> no?
<the1banana> still getting the same black screen
<the1banana> boots only work if i put in the nomodeset option
<Bashing-om> the1banana: To start the terminl from grub ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' .
<the1banana> oh
<the1banana> haha
<the1banana> Terminal is loading.
<the1banana> we're in
<the1banana> what do i run here
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Lets see what the command line that the kernel sees ' cat /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<the1banana> termbin.com/075h
<the1banana> any conclusions you can draw from that?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: checking :)
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.40.97 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Bashing-om> the1banana: verify the package manager is in a happy state run ' sudo dpkg -C ' we want that you promply return to terminal with no output,
<the1banana> no output
<Bashing-om> the1banana: As you have a functioal terminal we know the kernel is good - so this is a GUI issue. Pesky thing. How about we make a new user and see if you can log into that new account ?
<the1banana> should i do that with a nomodeset entry after a cold boot? how do you want me to make this user?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: No we can make that new account up here . IF you are so inclined.
<the1banana> i don't actually know the commands
<the1banana> sudo adduser?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: ' sudo adduser --gecos '' testuser; sudo  adduser testuser sudo ' where the bew account is testuser.
<Bashing-om> new*
<the1banana> made one
<the1banana> how do i switch to this user?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Let's see what happens - reboot: ' systemctl reboot ' . At the login can you activate newuser ?
<the1banana> should i enter terminal or the os?
<Bashing-om> the1banana: The OS - see if the GUI starts :)
<the1banana> with or without a noresetmod?
<the1banana> i mean a no
<the1banana> i can't remember what it was called
<the1banana> right! nomodeset
<the1banana> should i attempt boot with nomodeset or without nomodeset
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Yes - without !
<the1banana> Attempting to boot.
<the1banana> ubuntu screen with 5 white dots appears, lets see if we get the black screen again
<the1banana> ubuntu screen again after the black screen flickers
<the1banana> and it seems like we're back to another black screen
<Bashing-om> the1banana: Sorry :( I am out of time - perhaps lotus|i7 can pick this up ?
<the1banana> lotuspsychje_ if you have any ideas, they're very welcome
<the1banana> Bashing-om ran out of time
<the1banana> Thank you for your efforts, Bashing-om!
<lotuspsychje_> the1banana: did you find graphics bios settings yet?
<the1banana> Let's start there.
<the1banana> Restarting my computer now.
<the1banana> Where in my bios should I look?
<the1banana> What sort of "graphics settings" options should I examine?
<the1banana> For reference: this is the ASROCK UEFI SETUP UTILITY.
<lotuspsychje_> not sure out of my head, you could try ##hardware for that
<the1banana> Ah, I found something.
<the1banana> There's a Primary Graphics Adapter setting for my "North Bridge Configuration"
<the1banana> Options are Onboard, PCI Express (current), and PCI.
<the1banana> Which seems more pertinent? Or should I scrounge for other options?
<lotuspsychje_> the1banana: try a few things out and boot to see yourself
<the1banana> We have *something*, changing to Onboard results in a dead purple screen with the word ubuntu on the bottom. My right monitor is showing me some crazy glitchy colors that are really hurting my eyes, and my primary monitor has lost signal.
<the1banana> Regardless, my computer is unresponsive at this point.
<the1banana> I'll switch to PCI after I cold boot out.
<the1banana> PCI behaves identically to PCI Express. Two Ubuntu pages, and then darkness and unresponsiveness.
<the1banana> Seems like this setting's a dud. Let me see what other options exist.
<JoeLlama> Dell Inspiron 910 Lubuntu just installed.  No internet.  How do you make it work please?
<JoeLlama> doesn't see wireless networks
<JoeLlama> maybe I should have installed xubuntu?
<JoeLlama> seems to work better than lubuntu maybe
<JoeLlama> frustrated.... again
<the1banana> alright feeling pretty dejected, seems like that was the only graphics "setting" available (perused all the options)
<the1banana> not even switching to secure boot - OFF resolved the issue
<the1banana> do you have any other ideas or should i try back tomorrow? it's getting a bit late here.
<the1banana> Well, I guess that's it.
<the1banana> I don't want to seem needy, but should I try back tomorrow?
<the1banana> My computer isn't in a usable state, so things are not great.
<the1banana> Signing out for today. Thanks for the effort, lotuspsychje_.
<t3rminal> Good morning all
<t3rminal> I have a pyton script that takes command line arguments
<t3rminal> if i run it from inside the directory with './script.py' start or 'python3 script.py start' it works fine
<t3rminal> if i try to run it from outside its directory though it fails and asks me to give a command line argument
<vlt> t3rminal: Can you give an example for "running from outside its directory"? What command did you actually use?
<t3rminal> how Hi vlt. I mean if I use the full path 'python3 /home/user/scripts/script.py start'
<vlt> t3rminal: Ok, and can you show the traceback you get?
<t3rminal> vlt, what do you mean by traceback?
<vlt> t3rminal: The thing Python prints when an exception occurs.
<vlt> t3rminal: What output do you get after running the command?
<t3rminal> It gives me the help page for the script just like i would get if i ran the script from its directory without a command line argument like start or stop
<vlt> t3rminal: Then paste the script, please. (https://dpaste.org)
<t3rminal> vlt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zHxG22wH7J/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey ! I installed ubuntu 19.10 on a laptop which has an nvdia GPU (don't remember which. It's a bit old laptop)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did all the upgrades and then did a "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" and sudo apt Install nvdia-prime.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Then I proceeded to select Integrated graphics as default using the nvidia settings.
<The_LoudSpeaker>  
<The_LoudSpeaker> After reboot, I am getting to a blank screen with a blinking cursor at the top.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I tried setting nomodeset. Still same issue. Any suggestions?
<t3rminal> Sorry vlm, I disconnected
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had Installed ubuntu as with lvm option and autologin enabled.
<t3rminal> vlt, sorry i disconnected. Did you get the pastebin?
<alycidyne> Hello, I have put 'Option "Tapping" "on"' and associated stuff in my X server's configuration, but it only works fully on the login screen. I have to manually enable tapping once logged in with xinput. Is there anything I may have missed?
<alycidyne> (Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine)
<alycidyne> (well, Lubuntu, since the display manager is SDDM)
<alycidyne> Oddly enough, two-finger scrolling works when logged in
<alycidyne> s/enable/re-enable/
<lotuspsychje> alycidyne: you could try installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, see if that helps
<alycidyne> lotuspsychje: it's an Elantech touchpad :-/
<lotuspsychje> alycidyne: can you pastebin your dmesg plz?
<CamelRiderZ> hey
<alycidyne> lotuspsychje: how do I upload an entire file to paste.ubuntu.com?
<EriC^^> alycidyne: you can do "cat /file | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alycidyne> https://termbin.com/2r5l
<lotuspsychje> alycidyne: your kernel version doesnt match the current one for 19.10
<lotuspsychje> alycidyne: system up to date?
<alycidyne> lotuspsychje: Yes. I was on a custom kernel before this happened (5.3.7). This happened after libinput and then the kernel was updated
<lotuspsychje> alycidyne: we dont support custom kernels here, sorry, use the official !mainline ones
<alycidyne> right
<alycidyne> (though I doubt this is a kernel problem)
<raj> "python" opens python2 for me, can I see where this alias is currently set?
<raj> I have to explicitly do python3 for python3
<raj> I don't see it in ~/.bashrc
<fructose> raj: It's probably in your PATH
<raj> echo $PATH? nope not in there
<fructose> raj: http://www.linfo.org/path_env_var.html
<raj> thanks fructose, I see it there https://paste.ofcode.org/34sfUD3s9EPRLD2i5k4qv4c
<Iarla> Is there still somewhere to request applications to be packaged as snaps?
<raj> but how does that make `python` call the 2.x version and `python3` call the 3.x version?
<Iarla> Oh, I've found #snapcraft
<JoeLlama> I think xubuntu is better than lubuntu.  What do you guys think?
<JoeLlama> can't get lubuntu to see the wireless internet
<jeremy31> JoeLlama: post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<JoeLlama> hi jeremy31 :) do you like xubuntu or lubuntu better please?
<jeremy31> JoeLlama: this is not the place for polls, just support
<JoeLlama> but I need support? I'm very conflicted :(
<JoeLlama> I don't think this is a poll
<jeremy31> I have to go to work now
<JoeLlama> This is support but okay I will assume you do not know
<JoeLlama> thank you
<JoeLlama> if anyone else knows please let me know but at this point I'm going with xubuntu I think it works better for me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SimonNL> JoeLlama, providing the requested information might get you a step closer
<JoeLlama> so... xubuntu then?  okay! thank you :)
 * JoeLlama happy now
<catphish> does ubuntu 18.04 have a meta package for kernel 5.0?
<tomreyn> catphish: no, it has meta packages for kernels which it currently supports only. one for the general availability kernel, another for !LTSE
<tomreyn> (and another for LTSE/HWE-edge)
<catphish> thanks
<JoeMcNolan> I migrated a VM from ESXi to Hyper-V, and the network interface got renamed from ens160 to eth0. I thought the whole change to interface names was to produce stable and predictable interface names. Why does Hyper-V cause systemd to stop using the new naming scheme?
<oerheks> interesting, sounds like hyperV overrules interface naming.
<JoeMcNolan> I just double-checked and a fresh install of ubuntu on Hyper-V had eth0, so it's not even the migration process
<oerheks> never heard of this, try ##windows  ?
<oerheks> it is not logical that ubuntu suddenly changes.
<oerheks> so it must be hyperv
<ollehar> Is there a command the "opposite" of diff? I want to seewhat a number of files have in common.
<ollehar> Nvm, it's here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/746458/how-to-show-lines-in-common-reverse-diff
<JoeMcNolan> @oerheks, in case you're curious... It's sortof a known issue but there's no real fix and surprisingly little discussion that I can find https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/8652#issuecomment-379438408
<oerheks> hard renaming.. that is what i thought, thanks for the feedback
<Bombo> i just loked at root fs, and i wondered if all the symlinks are 'normal' are they? bin -> usr/bin, lib -> usr/lib, lib32 -> usr/lib32, lib64 -> usr/lib64, libx32 -> usr/libx32, sbin -> usr/sbin
<Bombo> (i don't have any symlinks on debian)
<ducasse> Bombo: yes, this is normal  since a few releases back
<Bombo> ducasse: ok thx
<ducasse> Bombo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/Quantal/UsrMerge
<Vysty> Running 18.04 and my Wi-Fi Adapter suddenly is unable to be found to connect to the internet. I'm working through a how-to video to fix it, but it requires me to connect to the internet using an ethernet cable with another computer. This other computer is a Windows machine, and I'm following the steps to share, but my "Wi=Fi Connections" has no dropdown menu in the Sharing tab to select "Ethernet Cable" or "Local Area Network". Can anyo
<ducasse> Bombo: debian is heading the same way - https://wiki.debian.org/UsrMerge
<leftyfb> Vysty: try reverting to the previous kernel at boot
<Vysty> leftyfb: How do I do that and what is the likelihood of a crash if I do?
<leftyfb> Vysty: very unlikely to have a crash since you were running it at one time
<Vysty> Hmm... I'll do a backup first, anyway.
<Vysty> How do I revert to a previous kernel?
<leftyfb> Vysty: https://karlcode.owtelse.com/blog/2017/03/13/reverting-to-a-previous-kernel/
<Vysty> Woo
<leftyfb> Vysty: scroll down to "Boot from previous kernel"
<Vysty> I can just use the command "remove the broken kernel" when I boot to a previous one to fix it?
<leftyfb> Vysty: sure, though lets take this 1 step at a time. First see it booting to the previous kernel works. Then we see what we can do about it
<Vysty> It's probably a better idea for me to table this and not try to fix it before I have to get to work. Are you in this chat often?
<leftyfb> Vysty: $often, yes
<Vysty> What's your time zone?
<leftyfb> Vysty: I'm not the only volunteer here that can help you
<Vysty> I know, but you seem pretty dialed into the specifics and it's nice to start where I left off with someone.
<Vysty> I'll come back and find someone. I appreciate your help!
<Bombo> ducasse: i see, thx again good to know
<Kali_Yuga> contains a file system with errors, check forced, UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY I fixed it for now but is this a sign for a failing HDD or something? older machine... not what I'm using rn
<Kali_Yuga> because there weren't any changes made on that system since last reboot...
<leftyfb> Kali_Yuga: could be a bad hard drive or just could just be filesystem corruption from losing power without a proper shutdown
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb: yes idk how or who shut it down last time, but smart test is also not passing on this hdd either...
<leftyfb> Kali_Yuga: is SMART is failing, get a new hard drive
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb: yeah i know...
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb: thx though
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb: If that shows up again it's probably the hdd
<leftyfb> Kali_Yuga: is SMART is failing, get a new hard drive
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb: yes... it's going to run until it says bye bye
<leftyfb> Kali_Yuga: ok, hope you have a backup
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb: maybe it's doing that right now because of that error I was expecting that eventually
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb: yes everything backed up thx for the warning
<zetheroo1> connected via VPN to work (openvpn) and after some time (10 - 15min) I cannot reach any of the hostnames in the work LAN. After doing 'sudo service systemd-resolved restart' all hosts on the work LAN are reachable again ... for another 10-15 min. What could this be? It doesn't happen with Windows connecting to the same VPN.
<leftyfb> zetheroo1: try setting a static local(work) DNS server for your VPN profile. I'm guessing network-manager is updating your dns server from your local dhcp
<zetheroo1> leftyfb: atm the DNS setting in the VPN connection is set to Auto. Do you mean I should set Auto to off and then enter in the DNS field the DNS server of the work LAN?
<leftyfb> correct
<zetheroo1> ok, giving that a shot now ...
<zetheroo> @leftyfb: with Auto off I cannot reach any of the hostnames in the work LAN at all
<leftyfb> zetheroo: then you didn't set the nameserver ip correctly
<zetheroo> wdym? set where?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: what version of ubuntu?
<zetheroo> 18.04
<leftyfb> zetheroo: in network manager, in the ipv4 tab flip the switch so DNS automatic if off, then type in your works local nameserver ip address in the white box
<zetheroo> this is what it looks like now (without any change) https://ibb.co/7Yj9PNG
<leftyfb> ok, follow what I said above
<zetheroo>  leftyfb: not sure what the last message you saw from me was
<leftyfb> zetheroo: in network manager, in the ipv4 tab flip the switch so DNS automatic if off, then type in your works local nameserver ip address in the white box
<zetheroo>  leftyfb: did you see the two screenshots I sent?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: I saw 1 screenshot. Doesn't change what you need to do
<zetheroo> ok, this is what it will look like after your proposed changes are made https://ibb.co/zJCvW03
<zetheroo> I have the VPN connected now and I can reach the work hostnames, but only if I add domain.local to the end of the hostname.
<leftyfb> zetheroo: ok, as long as that 192.168.x.x address is the correct nameserver for your work local network, then it should work
<leftyfb> ah, that is a different issue then ...
<zetheroo> yeah, before I could reach (ping) the hostnames without the domain.local
<leftyfb> zetheroo: run nm-connection-editor and enter domain.local as your search domain
<leftyfb> gnome devs hate users so they removed the ability to set that in network-manager
<zetheroo> oh man ... you don't know how much time I have spent looking for that bleeding setting :D
<zetheroo> ok, going to reconnect the VPN ... so going to loose this connection temporarily
<pyusr> Is it possible to see how many downloads there is for a given package and version ?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: you can always edit the files directly in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connectons/name-of-vpn-profile and add/edit your dns=  under the [ipv4] section
<feannag> is there a command line tool that can give me the city in which a IP address is based in?
<leftyfb> pyusr: how many downloads? You mean how many package dependencies?
<leftyfb> feannag: not really, no
<pyusr> no, how many downloads
<leftyfb> pyusr: downloads of what?
<pyusr> since python 2.7 + virtualenv is broken in ubuntu 16.04 (which is LTS, hahahaha), I want to figure out how many people are effected by python not working..: https://github.com/pypa/packaging-problems/issues/325
<feannag> leftyfb, how do sites like ipleak, etc work? how do retrieve the stats about an IP address?
<pyusr> downloads os a specific .deb package from ubuntu repositories (or how many people have it via populairty contest)
<feannag> *they
<leftyfb> pyusr: no, contact Canonical
<pyusr> afaik, someone in the company saw that
<pyusr> don't think they car
<zetheroo1> leftyfb: ok, so that worked a treat - Awesome!
<zetheroo1> leftyfb: would you have any ideas as to why the 'Use this connection only for resources on it's network' settings makes the hostnames on the work LAN no longer reachable when enabled?
<sarnold> pyusr: so, probably the best way to get canonical engaged on this issue is to go through the packages that were updated in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2020-February/date.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2020-January/date.html  and so on, find *which* package update broke the workflow, and then report a bug against that package
<leftyfb> zetheroo1: because your work doesn't advertise the different routes needed to access those other ip's over the VPN
<zetheroo1> leftyfb: would that be something set on the VPN server?
<leftyfb> zetheroo1: yes
<pyusr> sarnold: the problem is not that simple, no update broke the work flow, that problem is that ubuntu 16.04 comes with an pip from 10 years ago
<pyusr> sarnold: the problem is that the python ecosystem moved from python 2, the pip that ubuntu 16.04 use, is so old, it can't tell the difference between a python 3 only package, and a regular one
<pyusr> so someone would have to create a hybrid version of pip which can tell the difference, yet keep the same idiotacy from 10 yeas ago
<zetheroo1> leftyfb: and is it correct that if this setting is not enabled ('Use this connection only for resources on it's network') that all my laptops network traffic is being funneled via the VPN connection?
<sarnold> pyusr: so.. "someone" in the python ecosystem removed old py2 packages or something?
<pyusr> no... the pip (version 8 ) is so old, it cannot tell if a version is py 3 only, so it d/ls the latest version, and borks the system
<pyusr> only pip 9 and above can handle py3 only packages
<leftyfb> pyusr: pip 8.1.1 which is the latest packaged version of python-pip available in Ubuntu 16.04.6 was released 1 month before Ubuntu 16.04 was released which was 4 years ago.
<pyusr> (i.e. filter by them, and not install them on py2)
<pyusr> leftyfb: ok, sorry, so 4 yeras ago
<pyusr> and now we are in a big mess
<pyusr> people think that LTS is LTS, but now lots of enterprise CI/CD work flow is borked
<sarnold> pyusr: ahh.. so the old py2 versions of packages are still available, but if the authors stopped providing py2 versions with new updates, and the pip users didn't pin to 'working' versions.,.
<leftyfb> pyusr: https://itsfoss.com/install-pip-ubuntu/
<lurkashflake> installed jrnl both with pip and homebrew yet it says command not found when sending jrnl
<pyusr> sarnold: they shouldn't be pinned, it should auto figure this out, but it's one version too old
<leftyfb> lurkashflake: homebrew?
<pyusr> leftyfb: not sure whats your point with that lin
<lurkashflake> leftyfb: yes the command is bre
<lurkashflake> brew
<leftyfb> lurkashflake: what OS?
<lurkashflake> ubuntu
<sarnold> pyusr: bummer. this sounds like a bad situation. I mean we all knew python was a trainwreck but still :/
<sarnold> pyusr: could you file a bug report? ubuntu-bug python-pip  .. and give a short little reproducer, something that works and something that fails?
<lurkashflake> i've added pip and brew to my path
<pyusr> sarnold: don't like opening 100 accounts... nothing works, and i dont think it can be shorter than what i write there...
<pyusr> if someone has a launchpad and wants to link my bug report that would be nice
<oerheks> .. you just make it longer than needed
<leftyfb> pretty sure launchpad only requires opening 1 account
<pyusr> yeah, sorry..
<pyusr> here is a shorter repro: "sudo apt update && sudo apt install -y python virtualenv && virtaulenv /tmp/venv && /tmp/venv/bin/python -m install setuptools"
<pyusr> maybe it's not a big issue if it's already going on for 1.5 month, and nobody complainted :)
<sarnold> indeed, no one has cared enough to file a bug report
<JimBuntu> normally, for situations like this, one would install pip and then have pip self update, right?
<pyusr> no, you can't update a system package
<pyusr> (or it's not sane to do)
<pyusr> for situations like this, jus tdon't use system python
<JimBuntu> pyusr: I have been having pip update pip, works fine with pipenv. Perhaps I have not ran into a py3 only case yet.
<pyusr> if pipenv creates a virtualenv, it's ok
<pyusr> but you can't touch the system pip that comes with python-pip
<pyusr> infact doing it on 16.04 (maybe on other versions as well) will simply make pip stop working
<JimBuntu> I just checked a 16.04 system, has python-pip version 8.1.1, pip -V reports pip 20.0.2 in my .local/lib from the pip self update, unless I'm reading something wrong.
<pyusr> ahh, ok, so you did a pip --user install, but that won't help python-virtualenv which I uses the system one
<sarnold> updating the system version is a good way to make sure nothing works, either today or some point in the future
<pyusr> infact virtualenv doesn't even use or need python-pip, it uses python-pip-whl which sits in /usr/share/python-wheels/pip*.whl
<kreyren> What provides /var/run/libvirt on ubuntu?
<Kharec> 'evening here.
<pyusr> kreyren: dpkg-query can tell you that I think
<kreyren> pyusr, does not seem to
<pyusr> kreyren: https://askubuntu.com/questions/481/how-do-i-find-the-package-that-provides-a-file
<kreyren> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /var/run/libvir
<leftyfb> kreyren: /var/run/libvirt is not a file/directory provided by an official ubuntu package
<leftyfb> kreyren: it looks to me like something created and used at runtime
<kreyren> leftyfb, it's required by official ubuntu package (vagrant)
<sarnold> man I juist can't find where that directory is created
<ioria>  iirc ,  /var/run is a symlink to /run and  /run is just a  standardized location made available, where apps  can store runtime informations
<leftyfb> it gets created when libvirtd is running after installing libvirt-bin and running the libvirtd service
<leftyfb> it gets removed when you stop the libvirtd service
<ioria> is tmp ; df -h | grep 'run$'
<leftyfb> I just installed libvirtd to test it
<lonewolf047> ++
<isomari> greetings, does anyone know the tool that shows you popups of any key that I press? I saw it being used on a youtube video where I was able to see the hotkeys being pressed.
<GH0S1> can I browse the ubuntu playstore online? CUrrently it redirects to snapcraft
<geirha> isomari: xev perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> GH0S1: There is no play store, do you mean Software Center? If you do mean Software Center, there is not an online web site for those
<geirha> ah no, popups, perhaps you're thinking of an onscreen keyboard?
<GH0S1> ok thanks pragmaticenigma
<isomari> geirha: thanks
<isomari> geirha: not an onscreen keyboard. You only see the keys after you press them.
<geirha> ah, hm. Don't know then, I'm afraid
<ioria> isomari, screenkey
<isomari> ioria: thanks
<ioria> ok
<dar123> hey guyz, i was changing routes on my machine. static routes look good after modifications but i can't get the default route to change
<dar123> added 'up route add default gw 8.9.10.11 dev eth1' to my eth1 block in /etc/network/interfaces
<dar123> after reboot still using eth0 gw as default route
<sarnold> up?
<sarnold> probably you wanted ip instead
<lordcirth> Both - up ip route add
<lordcirth> 'up' runs it when the iface comes up
<lordcirth> That being said, about a year ago 'up', 'post-up', etc stopped working for no apparent reason on many of my 16.04 boxes
<dar123> so what's the best way
<dar123> should i delete the existing default route and then add the new one
<B0g4r7> I just found out that my kernel on 18.04 is so old because I need to install "hwe".
<EriC^> !hwe | B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<B0g4r7> Thanks, yeah I'm installing it now.
<B0g4r7> That seemed to go OK.  5.3.0 booted up without incident.
<milkt> where can i download ubuntu with https?
<milkt> download the ubuntu installation iso image *
<tomreyn> why do you need to?
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=18.04.4&architecture=amd64
<milkt> i already checked official download page though, only http supported for both direct iso download, or downloading iso.torrent file
<oerheks> you can always check the iso with md5sum
<milkt> because i want to make sure that i'm downloading correct ubuntu image
<tomreyn> that's what gpg signatures are for
<milkt> does ubuntu maintain any gpg/pgp signed checksum of iso or torrent file
<milkt> i couldn't find one
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oerheks> and it has the routine build in too
<tomreyn> there are gpg signatures against the checksum files: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.4/
<tomreyn> so check the SHA256SUM against the downloiaded image, then check the gpg signature on the SHA256SUM
<milkt> so i can't even use https to download gpg signature?
<tomreyn> trust needs to be rooted somewhere.
<tomreyn> ideally you'll have a way to validate the iso signing key via the web of trust
<milkt> i mean gpg signature is hosted in releases.ubuntu.com and it doesn't have https
<oerheks> so, the -s makes it safe?
<milkt> better than http i guess
<milkt> so where can i get gpg pubkey which used to sign that http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.4/SHA256SUMS.gpg ?
<milkt> is there fingerprint or pubkey file in official ubuntu website
<tomreyn> milkt: if https makes you happier: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/ubuntu_cdmirrors_https
<tomreyn> keys.ubuntu.com and probably most SKS keyservers will have a copy of the ubuntu signing keys
<tomreyn> maybe even keys.openpgp.org
<tomreyn> also any existing ubuntu installation you might have will have a copy.
<milkt> i don't have any ubuntu installation currently though, i'll try with ubuntu keyserver
<oerheks> this page is secure though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<milkt> still have no idea why ubuntu don't even support basic https in their download page though
<oerheks> to make you think again; does the -s comfort you?
<milkt> little bit
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> Why "find in all files" fail in geany?
<kinghat> snaps take a while to start up but subsequent launches of the same app are "snappy". does that mean they are held in memory or how does that work?
<leftyfb> kinghat: you might get a more informative answer in #snappy
<oerheks> 1st time they might have delay, checking for update
<oerheks> this makes calculator a bit annoying, known issue
<kinghat> dont they do that in the background?
<oerheks> yes, it does.. but on start of the app, not on login, like unattended updates
<oerheks> i would not mind, seeing updates being downloaded, before login.
<Scriptonaut> Does anyone know if ubuntu has something like setgid, except instead of new files inheriting the directory's owner's group, it inherits the directory's group?
<kinghat> seems odd to hold up startup by checking for updates
<Scriptonaut> I have a dir, with my_user:www-data, I added the setgid bit on the dir, but when I create new files, they have my_user:my_user, I want new files to have my_user:www-data
<tomreyn> Scriptonaut: sudo chmod g+s /path/to/directory
<tomreyn> that's after     sudo chown my_user:www-data /path/to/directory
<Psi-Jack> So, live environment of both Ubuntu 18.04 and 19.10, WiFi works, post-install, I get no WiFi. Intel on a Lenovo Yoga C740-14IML. dmesg shows iwl loading, but then dumping an error stack resulting in the firmware not running.
<tomreyn> post-install of what? what's the wireless chipset?
<tomreyn> and what's the error message / trace in detail?
<Psi-Jack> Ubuntu itself.
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: what is current running kernel, 5.3.0-40?
<Psi-Jack> Sec.. I was rebooting the dern thing, and it seems... the touchpad randomly stopped working as well now.
<tomreyn> https://psref.lenovo.com/Product/Yoga/Yoga_C740_14IML says Intel  Wireless-AC 9560 or Intel WiFi 6 AX201
<Psi-Jack> Kernel is 5.3.0-40
<Psi-Jack> I'm thinking, hoping, the acpi_osi thing I did earlier was the cause... And it was, of the touchpad stopping working.
<Psi-Jack> So, acpi_osi='Windows 2009' isn't a good choice. OL
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: Use an older kernel version after filing a bug report
<Psi-Jack> Lovely. Umm.. After? LOL
<oerheks> hardblocked or soft?
<Psi-Jack> I already removed it from rfkill, and it's neither, after that. :)
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: I have seen other reports of issues with Intel wifi with that kernel, someone needs to file a bug report
<Psi-Jack> I see. I'll get a working system, and file a report.
<Psi-Jack> Basically, install Ubuntu 18.04 back on like I originaly wanted, Without installing the updates,
<Psi-Jack> It was on 19.10 this last time. So. yeah.
<tomreyn> there is bug 1833065
<ubottu> bug 1833065 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu Disco) "Intel WiFi (CNVi) module has no function on Comet Lake [8086:02f0]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833065
<Psi-Jack> Intel Intel 9560, same one. Looking further,
<Psi-Jack> Similar, but not exactly what I was seeiung with the kernel log
<tomreyn> well, i can only guess
<ptah8> there is a coldplay song that mentions ubuntu, its a african khosale word meaning humanity one
<Psi-Jack> Dang good guess, though, honestly. Very very similar and close.
<tomreyn> i mean, it's not like we have logs to look at
<Psi-Jack> Yet. I will get that when I have a working system, because at least I can switch active kernels,. ;)
<Psi-Jack> As it was, I'd be hand typing everything if I kept it the way it was.
<tomreyn> i see. good luck.
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: you could try the canonical-hwe PPA with the backport-iwlwifi-dkms package and see if it is fixed
<Psi-Jack> Also looks like the oem-osp1 kernel may also have it working. But, we'll see about that as well.
<warshrike> guys is anyone else facing laggy/stuttery mouse pointer in Ubuntu 19.10?
<warshrike> I'm using an XPS 15 with i5 9400h and samsung svme ssd
<warshrike> like it's going smoothly, and whenever the cpu 'revs'
<warshrike> i.e. when a new program or chrome tab is loading
<warshrike> the cursor starts to lag/stutter
<sarnold> warshrike: how long does the lag last?
<sarnold> warshrike: do you see any entries in dmesg that correlate to the events?
<warshrike> I came back from windows 10 because the reviews said 19.10 was 'smooth like the old unity version' :/
<warshrike> sarnold just a few seconds. like in moderately heavy usage, it will happen every 20 seconds for a sec or two
<Psi-Jack> Oh good.. I didn't realize a brand new install of Ubuntu 18.04.4 would result in the exact same kernel version. LOL
<warshrike> sarnold how can I check messages in dmesg?
<warshrike> could it...be a wayland issue?
<warshrike> btw I don't have any discrete gpu just the intel 9th gen one.
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: d'oh :/ -- you could try 'undoing' the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack -- but that's not super convenient
<sarnold> warshrike: from a terminal, run 'dmesg'
<Krennic> ubuntu 18.04 is better than the 19.10 i think even im on ubuntu 18.04 on wsl
<warshrike> sarnold here it is https://pastebin.com/hJASew3R
<warshrike> I pasted the output here. Maybe it can help you see the issue
<sarnold> cripes
<warshrike> easier to view: https://pastebin.com/raw/hJASew3R
<tomreyn> "make it all snaps" they said
<sarnold> warshrike: run these "snap connect" commands https://snapcraft.io/htop
<warshrike> sarnold done but I don't the htop program is causing my issues is it? oO
<sarnold> warshrike: I'm not sure
<sarnold> warshrike: it's certainly logging a few hundred events a second and that's not going to be fun
<sarnold> [26526.236436] kauditd_printk_skb: 9060 callbacks suppressed
<sarnold> .. and that's just what it's logging :)
<sarnold> it's logging way less than 1% of what's being denied
<warshrike> Ah I see...
<warshrike> so dmesg should be mostly empty?
<warshrike> I mean I can get rid of htop I don't really use it
<sarnold> here's a machine that's been up for three weeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3G9vGwWTfh/
<warshrike> Ah I see
<warshrike> I think there are two issues...1 - cpu usage is kind of high with all this dmesg stuff going on 2- mouse should not lag even if its high
<warshrike> powertop certainly chows a very high drain of 16w. previously id get 7-9 w
<warshrike> I wish they'd just bring back Unity! Lol it has never been the same...that unified top menu bar was sooo sexy
<craigbass76> pactl load-module module-loopback <-- just ran that so I could hear what I'm playing (bass/guitar plugged in) live, but there's a wicked delay. Any way to cut that down?
<sarnold> warshrike: someone's trying to keep unity alive -- you should be able to install it via apt install unity
<Sbur3> I want to install a DVD/BluRay combo drive in Ubuntu 19.10. It doesn't seem that the system recognizes it. During boot, I saw ata4 error message ...
<Sbur3> Anyone wanna help me see if it is seen by the system?
<sarnold> craigbass76: our friends in #ubuntustudio may have suggestions
<sarnold> craigbass76: there's probably ways to get a lot of the benefits of the things they're doing without a full reinstall, maybe rtkit or similar, but I think those folks probably fight that fight a lot more than I do :)
<warshrike> sarnold yeah but I feel kind of weird using a product that wont be actively maintained hence forth
<warshrike> so...
<sarnold> warshrike: yeah, I get that
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: Unfortunately, pulseaudio doesn't care about latency. That's where Jack comes into play, or using ALSA directly.
<Eickmeyer> sarnold: (thanks for the ping)
<craigbass76> @sarnold, I'm actually on Manjaro -- this Scarlet box works fine on my Ubuntu Studio box (I record in the basement so my album will be a big cellar!), but I'm trying to work upstairs a bit on my laptop. I'll ask over there though. I'm guessing it's a pulse issue, not related to OS.
<craigbass76> Oh, and dinner is about ready, so it will have to wait a bit... :(
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: You definitely shouldn't use this channel for non-Ubuntu questions, that's VERY offtopic.
<sarnold> craigbass76: *roflgroan*
<bprompt> craigbass76:  "my album will be a big cellar!"   <----- sorry to hear that :P
<sarnold> Eickmeyer: I wondered if pulse would be able to do this fast enough or not -- do you happen to know off-hand what kinds of latencies you get with pulse's loopback vs jack's equivalent? (no need to go looking, this is an idle curiosity, but if you happen to know.. :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> sarnold: Based on estimates, anything higher than Jack. Jack doesn't use any loopback as it can simply patch a loopback to a Jack-enabled application. For instance, Ardour can take the output of a track and loop it back to itself using Jack without the need for a further plugin such as Pulse does (of course, Ardour can just use straight ALSA to do that too).
<Eickmeyer[m]> Pulse just simply doesn't deal with latencies. I've never been able to bench any lower than 5 ms with Pulse.
<sarnold> sheesh
<sarnold> 5ms is an eternity
<Eickmeyer[m]> In terms of audio, yes.
<sarnold> what's it *doing*? :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Processing. Before Pulseaudio, ALSA didn't share audio devices very well.
<sarnold> true that
<Eickmeyer[m]> But, it's also not capable of sending audio to another application without a loopback. That's where Jack excels.
<Eickmeyer[m]> (We're horribly off-support topic here)
<warshrike> we should all work together to fix ubuntu lag
<warshrike> now THAT would on topic
<Eickmeyer> warshrike: On-topic, in this channel, is not merely discussion. It's support, as in helping fellow users.
<Eickmeyer> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
#ubuntu 2020-02-22
<conjo> hey yall, need a little guidence setting up my printer its a cannon xp 220 printer scanner copier, drivers for printer have been installed and i can print a page but scanning is what i need the device for could anyone give me a push in the right direction please
<conjo> after the initial setup (from plug in via usb) drivers were installed but it said i needed additional drivers that it couldnt find- that led to me getting this link
<conjo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/
<conjo> my bad its an epson xp 220 psc
<conjo> just instaled simple scan outcome pending might try a reboot and report back
<sarnold> the reboot may be necessary, iirc the scanning software often requires special group membership
<conjo> sarnold, ;) thank you for the feedback
<sarnold> conjo: any luck?
<conjo> sarnold, all went to plan thank you very much hope you have a great day/night
<sarnold> woo!
<sarnold> you too :) have fun
<sarnold> (it's possible a full reboot wasn't strictly needed, but logging all the way out and back in is almost as annoying, and the reboot is useful anyway :)
<conjo> made my day my dad passed and i found a photo album that i want to scan and send to my brothers interstate os this will make many people so so so so happy given the circumstances (pics of dad when he was young and groovy) :)
<conjo> thanks sarnold
<conjo> you take care gotta get to work
<sarnold> young and groovy dad, awesome :D sorry about your dad passing :(
<Psi-Jack> Heh, well, my USB-C dock I use for my MBP also works for my Ubuntu taptop. :)
<Psi-Jack> tomreyn: So you were right. It is the -40
<Psi-Jack> I just got it to boot off -28, and that is working.
<Psi-Jack> However, a window comes up "System program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now", and despite clicking report problem... Nothing appears to happen.
<sarnold> that report might have gone to errors.ubuntu.com rather than launchpad
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> So, now, bug report...
<conjo> sarnold, thank you for your kind words and empathy. Dad is much better off now even though we all miss him dearly hes not suffering anymore farwell kind soul and thank you again
<hswanson> xubuntu isn't working with my brightness, can yall help?
<Hellphyre23> as in you are not able to control your brightness?
<sarnold> hswanson: there's a *lot* involved there.. have you seen this page yet? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<sarnold> (some of that page is just general linux information, but there's a lot that's also specific to arch and may not make sense on ubuntu)
<hswanson> sarnold: my /sys/class/backlight is empty
<JoeLlama> okay xubuntu is now installed.  What do I type into terminal to get the latests update please? :)
<Psi-Jack> apt update; apt upgrade
<JoeLlama> oh ok just like that?
<JoeLlama> here I go then
<sarnold> you'll need sudo, too :)
<sarnold> JoeLlama: installed? woot :)
<JoeLlama> hi sarnold yes thanks for the help earlier
<JoeLlama> yes, I had to change the USB burner
<JoeLlama> then it worked :)
<JoeLlama> the USB stick was not bootable
<JoeLlama> so just type in apt update; apt upgrade ?
<JoeLlama> one at a time? or both at once?
<sarnold> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade   -- what I usually use
<sarnold> if the update fails then it won't try to upgrade anything :)
<JoeLlama> okay sarnold so just like that what you typed on one line?
<sarnold> yeah
<JoeLlama> o k ! : )
<JoeLlama> I have a pile of these 9 and 10 inch Dell computers
<JoeLlama> they are neat little machines but the 9 inch ones are intel atom n270 1.6 GHz and they are slow
<JoeLlama> n250?
<JoeLlama> okay so like it's doing it sarnold thanks
<sarnold> JoeLlama: and now... wait. it might be a bit on a slower machine, hehe
<JoeLlama> I will be learning everything I never wanted to know about linux soon :)
<JoeLlama> yeah slower (:
<JoeLlama> most stuff less speed
<JoeLlama> but it's okay
<JoeLlama> takes like 7 seconds to open the browser
<sarnold> but still, a big pile of computers might be fun still :)
<JoeLlama> single core two threads
<JoeLlama> oh yes they are very usable!
<JoeLlama> and also the 10 inch boxes have that crystal video accellerator
<JoeLlama> which works with gome player and linux
<JoeLlama> I can actually stream some things pretty nicely on a little box
<sarnold> oh wow
<sarnold> nice nice
<JoeLlama> heh
<JoeLlama> yup fun fun...  it's a module you install
<JoeLlama> otherwise the video is really bad
<JoeLlama> okay sarnold it's done with updating and upgrading is that all it takes?
<sarnold> JoeLlama: yeah when it goes well it's pretty painless
<sarnold> you may need to restart firefox or libreoffice or chromium-browser
<sarnold> those don't take well to being updated while running
<JoeLlama> only a few minutes.'...... I seem to remember it took MUCH longer before
<JoeLlama> oh ok :)
<JoeLlama> yeah only thing running is terminal
<sarnold> on the other hand, I've got something funny with my ZFS filesystems that means that if I tried to reboot rightnow, my computer would not reboot, and I'd be stuck at a maintenance shell..
<sarnold> so apt upgrade dies in a big pile of fire, because the ZFS service that mounts zfs for some reason runs after upgrades
<JoeLlama> oh :(
<sarnold> I'm glad for this, because now I know about it :) heh
<JoeLlama> next I install VLC :)
<JoeLlama> I like vlc best
<sarnold> I never got the hang of vlc.. I usually use mplayer even though I keep hearing mpv is neater. or something.
<JoeLlama> oh it says I can't install VLC not available on stable
<JoeLlama> hrm
<Bashing-om> !info vlc bionic | JoeLlama - What release ?
<ubottu> JoeLlama - What release ?: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-0ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 32 kB, installed size 220 kB
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: what version of ubuntu?
<JoeLlama> oh I am using xubuntu 16.04?\
<JoeLlama> ubuntu is too big for this box
<JoeLlama> wait I got an install button
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: vlc is available on ubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> !info vlc xenial
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1469 kB, installed size 4828 kB
<JoeLlama> ok it says it's installing
<faekjarz> I'd like to change the default mount options (i.e. compress-force) of ANY BTRFS, so i don't have to create fstab entries for every single device/partition - how would i do that?
<JoeLlama> I definitely like xubuntu over lubuntu but I think lubuntu has even lower overhead
<sarnold> faekjarz: zfs inherits properties from parent to child datasets; does btrfs has something similar?
<JoeLlama> but I couldn't get wireless networking to work on lubuntu and on xubuntu it just worked
<sarnold> JoeLlama: note that the low-overhead goals of lubuntu have changed recently https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<Bashing-om> JoeLlama: I too run old hardware - when you are the more familiar with 'buntu check out a xubuntu core install - very fast on my system.
<JoeLlama> oh ok sarnold I look
<JoeLlama> yes Bashing-om :)
<JoeLlama> I am using xubuntu Bashing-om
<faekjarz> sarnold: i don't think so. afaik, btrfs isn't as comfy as zfs, and compression (for writes) is only enabled with certain mount options.
<sarnold> faekjarz: oh :(
<Blade> is ubuntu channel not lubuntu xubuntu
<jimklo> Question: I've got two different ubuntu servers... on one root can go into any directory and write a file, however on the other, root can only write files to folders that are owned or group root. How would this happen?
<jimklo> also how might I fix so root can write to a file anywhere?
<sarnold> jimklo: are there any messages in dmesg that look related?
<sarnold> apparmor denials, read-only fileysstems..
<JoeLlama> ok I wander off before my battery dies :)
<sarnold> how are you starting these root processes?
<sarnold> bye JoeLlama :)
<JoeLlama> bye sarnold (:
<JoeLlama> moo :)
<jimklo> sarnold: i don't see anything in dmesg but I could be missing something
<jimklo> right now I'm just trying to `touch foo.txt` but the problem more related to docker
<jimklo> I have a docker container, that trying to write to a bind mounted folder. failing the permissions check by root.
<sarnold> ah docker changes things. root within is not the same as root without
<jimklo> but removing docker out of the equation and just trying it via shell on the host to touch a file using the root user
<jimklo> has the same problem
<jimklo> if I can fix it on the host, then docker should be fine... it's still user id 0 trying to write the file in both cases
<sarnold> jimklo: you can check if your uid 0 process still has capabilities via getpcaps
<sarnold> but it seems like a difficult tool to use
<jimklo> i'm not even sure how I would use that tool... touch doesn't exactly block long enough... I suppose I could find something that runs longer
<sarnold> you'd run it in place of touch
<sarnold> like, getpcaps $$ in an unprivileged shell prints as expected
<sarnold> and in a root shell, getpcaps $$  prints as expected
<sarnold> but trying to just do a sudo getpcaps '$$'   prints something *stupid* that gives me the impression it's a pretty crap tool :)
<jimklo> this is the kind of output when I use one of the docker pids https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N32bP72TVh/
<jimklo> '$$' has the same output
<jimklo> okay... I think I sort of figured out the problem... now not quite sure how to fix it... turns out the location I'm trying to write is on a remote NFS mount
<jimklo> however if I go over to the NFS host directory the file creation works fine by root
<sarnold> AH!
<sarnold> rootsquash?
<jimklo> I think no_root_squash is what I need
<jimklo> I enabled... and restarted nfs, but the client doesn't seem to like to let root do that... it just halts
<jimklo> wonder if I need to actually reboot the client system
<Psi-Jack> So, that "report problem" window comes up everytime I boot/login.
<jimklo> @sarnold so fixing the no_root_squash and restarting the client server since it mounts that folder via fstab fixed it...
<lotuspsychje> jimklo: sarnold is afk right now, if your issue is still there, please re-ask in the channel with all details
<Psi-Jack> Drats. Heh. My fingerprint reader is not /yet/ supported.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, that on-screen keyboard can be a bit annoying.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: please use this channel to ask specific ubuntu questions, with all details included
<Psi-Jack> Can I disable the on-screen keyboard in Ubuntu 18.04 while it's in "tablet" mode, somehow, or under certain conditions?
<Citizen-Se7en>   I was wondering... could anyone tell me when support for 18.04 LTS ends?
<lotuspsychje> !18.04 | Citizen-Se7en
<ubottu> Citizen-Se7en: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Citizen-Se7en> lotuspsychje: Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Citizen-Se7en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL here's a handy list with the support + ESM times too
 * Citizen-Se7en tips hat to lotuspsychje
<sarnold> jimklo: sweet! :D
<sarnold> jimklo: thanks for reporting back
<Psi-Jack> Universal Access shows the Screen Keyboard as off, but this comes up every time I activate a text input, while the hardware keyboard is disabled due to tablet mode.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: do you have a real keyboard on that tablet?
<Psi-Jack> It's a tabtop (laptop that flips into a tablet)
<lotuspsychje> so thats a yes? and you want to fully disable on-screen keyboard?
<Psi-Jack> I mean, ultimately I'd like to be able to disable and re-enable it, under different conditions.
<Psi-Jack> With it plugged in and docked for example, on my desk, there's little need to have the onscreen keyboard. But when walking about or on the couch, or elsewhere, for example, that could be very different.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: can you check the settings in dconf-editor ?
<Psi-Jack> As it is now. in tablet mode (screen closer, but angled up, keyboard face down), a terminal window being activated, causes the onscreen keyboard to pop up, and sometimes it even moves the windows around.
<Psi-Jack> And yes, I could, if I knew where it was. :)
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: sudo apt install dconf-tools
<Psi-Jack> I meant in dconf-editor. :)
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: there's a handy search function in dconf now
<lotuspsychje> type keyboard
<Psi-Jack> org.gnome.shell.keyboard? Currently set to touch. default.
<lotuspsychje> !info onboard bionic | Psi-Jack try this workaround too
<ubottu> Psi-Jack try this workaround too: onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 342 kB, installed size 1883 kB
<Psi-Jack> yeah, I saw onboard, wasn't installed.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: seems there is a bug #1760399
<ubottu> bug 1760399 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Cosmic) "New On-screen keyboard does not appear automatically when selecting some text fields" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760399
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, well, I installed onboard..
<Psi-Jack> And now... There are two on screen keyboards. LOL
<lotuspsychje> disable the gnome stock one now Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> How? I don't even know how it's enabled in the first place. LOL
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: you just said you found a dconf value set to 'touch'?
<Psi-Jack> Correct
<lotuspsychje> set to disable?
<leden> Psi-Jack, Settings -- Universal Access -- Typing --onscreen keyboard off
<Psi-Jack> I rebooted. That actually shows me a different situation, in dconf, org.gnome.desktop.screensaver.embedded-keyboard-command now is set to 'onboard -xid', so now, it's now popping up the onscreen keyboard all the time. :D
<Psi-Jack> because I configured onboard to not pop up when an external keyboard was connected (my wireless keyboard, currently. :)
<Psi-Jack> Well. it... Almost worked.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm... Not quite working with disable, as it just got itself back on again. :/
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> how do i know which ports are unlclosed by my firewall ufw
<littlekimmy> and which ports does gsconnect use by default, i know they are working and as i can use gsconnect on kdeconnect phone just fine
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: Yah, that didn't disable the gnome-shell onscreen keyboard.
<littlekimmy> i want to find out the package for `ip` cmd ? apt-file search ip shows tremendous amounts of data
<Psi-Jack> iproute2
<littlekimmy> i know the answer
<littlekimmy> but the search function is nost eleegant
<alazy> What controls whether the (lightdm, I think) login screen shows an option to select a different desktop environment (xfce, i3, etc)?
<ajrs> Hi
<ajrs> I'm running ubuntu 19.10
<ajrs> and I think my Asus VP28UQG monitors are running at 30 Hz instead of 60Hz
<ajrs> I have a 1660Ti Nvidia GPU
<ajrs> the monitors are 4K
<alazy> I have i3.desktop at /usr/share/xsessions/ but I have no choice upon login. There's simply no button for it. What do?
<tatertots> ajrs: some displays can only run at 30hz at > 1080P resolutions
<SwedeMike> ajrs: are they connected using displayport?
<ajrs> yes
<ajrs> I created a new xorg.conf
<ajrs> and executed cvt -r 3840 2160 60
<ajrs> I'll stick that in the xorg
<ajrs> it might work
<kenperkins> ok got my new thinkpad today (yay), during pre-install, wifi works fine (19.10 usb boot iso), but once it's installed, no wifi
<kenperkins> i.e. if you boot but don't install from usb, i have wifi, but "no adapters" when done with install.
<nolash> I need libmysqlclient-dev (mysql_config) and npm at the same time, but they conflict in libssl1.0 / libssl1.1.x. Is there a workaround?
<nolash> ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> nolash: maybe you can install npm from a third party. or you can uninstall libmysqlclient-dev after building what you needed to build, then install npm.
<plut4rch> does anyone here use cherrytree for notetaking?
<tomreyn> please don't poll but post (on a pastebin) errors on ubuntu packages, and inquire about them, providing system and installation details.
<Alexa> Dear friends, how to make a keyboard shortcut follow certain keyboard instructions? Currently I'm writing a paperwork and constantly switching between tabs. And often I use certain keys (Down, Home, Ctrl + shift + right, ctrl + c) then I switch tab and look it up in dictionary. How to bind it to a keyboard shortcut?
<sixwheeledbeast> So a keyboard macro not a shortcut? A shortcut would be a series of keys to trigger an single action normally controlling the DE or applications, a macro would follow a pre programmed function or mouse action, keypresses etc.
<sixwheeledbeast> So you would have a keyboard shortcut pointing at a macro in the cause you describe.
<sixwheeledbeast> I would imagine there are better ways to do what you need (!xy) but maybe look at autokey and xdotool
<RonaldsMazitis> I am trying to use searchmonkey but default text editor and file manager is not set
<RonaldsMazitis> I set them in system but searchmonkey still does not get them
<tomreyn> !info searchmonkey
<ubottu> searchmonkey (source: searchmonkey): search files using regular expressions aiming to replace find/grep tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1build1 (eoan), package size 412 kB, installed size 794 kB
<RonaldsMazitis> Run configuration to set default text editor: error
<tomreyn> i couldn't tell personally, never used it.
<RonaldsMazitis> well geany does not do grep
<RonaldsMazitis> cmmon google does not give any answers
<lotuspsychje> !patience | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: did you check the manpage yet?
<RonaldsMazitis> It's a gui programm
<RonaldsMazitis> so nope
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm just amazed grep does not have working GUI app
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/searchmonkey.1.html
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't see how can I set default text editor
<RonaldsMazitis> for search monkey
<RonaldsMazitis> I already updated-alternatives and added geany
<RonaldsMazitis> okay
<RonaldsMazitis> I might have found it's in seamonkeys settings
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<xenia> Hey everyone I'm trying to download a file in my home directory via wget
<xenia> but i'm getting permission denied
<xenia> just created a new user
<xenia> I don't think I'm required to use sudo with wget
<tomreyn> it certainly depends on whether the user you're working as is allowed to write to this directory
<tomreyn> touch test && echo 'test file written successfully, run "rm test" to remove it' || echo 'failed to write test file, user may lack permission to write here.'
<xenia> yeah it wont write
<xenia> I just did chown usr /home
<tomreyn> the /home directory should be owned by root
<xenia> Yeah I should just have the x so I can access the sub directory
<xenia> but already tried making a dir inside the home and doing that
<tomreyn> are you manually creating a home directory for a new user account you added?
<xenia> yeah
<xenia> one wasn't created
<tomreyn> the "adduser" command would automatically create one
<tomreyn> how did you create the user?
<xenia> that's exactly what I did
<Aavar> This might be the wrong place to ask but. I have a server with a 2-drive raid (raid 1 i believe). I am running out of space and I am thinking about expanding the array with one or two more drives. Whar raid-level would you recommend? I am thinking 3-4 drives with one of them being a pairity-pairity-drive. Is this recommended and what raid level would this be?
<Blade> xenia  no chance  to do
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | Aavar
<ubottu> Aavar: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<tomreyn> xenia: which ubuntu version are you running there, is it really ubuntu? have you customized how users are created?
<xenia> yeha it's ubuntu, I think that hte company that's hosting the vps
<Aavar> lotuspsychje: ohh... sorry. Won't happen again.
<xenia> is using a moded image
<tomreyn> xenia: then it's not actually ubuntu
<xenia> yeah true just so weird
<tomreyn> xenia: you can still ask questions about this ubuntu derivate in ##linux
<xenia> alright thank you
<TomaszWarrior> Hi
<TomaszWarrior> I have problem with installing ubuntu with dual boot with windows
<TomaszWarrior> I have ssd drive
<TomaszWarrior> 4 windows partitions
<TomaszWarrior> 30GB of unallocated space
<TomaszWarrior> and install failed
<TomaszWarrior>  /dev/sdb: No medium found
<TomaszWarrior> But ssd drive is /dev/nvme0n1
<EriC^^> TomaszWarrior: can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls"
<TomaszWarrior> 1 sec
<EriC^^> TomaszWarrior: also more details, where does the installer fail does it boot to the try ubuntu screen even?
<TomaszWarrior> https://pastebin.com/dsy82txk
<TomaszWarrior> Yeah it boots to try ubuntu
<TomaszWarrior> I select the partition
<TomaszWarrior> format to ext4
<TomaszWarrior> Instalation goes on
<TomaszWarrior> And fails
<TomaszWarrior> It trying to open /dev/sdb
<TomaszWarrior> But I dont have that
<TomaszWarrior> stdin Invalid argument
<TomaszWarrior>  /init: line 49: cant open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<Psi-Jack> So, yeah, this seems to not be going away. "System program problem detected", and every time, I report problem... But, every login it comes back.
<Psi-Jack> Bleh, nevermind.. I deleted the stuff in /var/crash/* after having reported it several dozen times already. Apparently it doesn't clean itself up at all.
<hexhaxtron> How can I load the nvidia driver on boot and on Xorg?
<hexhaxtron> I think it's not loading but it's installed.
<Blade> my is 440 work
<TomaszWarrior> Can I see channel hostory?
<Blade>  Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.7 driver: modesetting,nvidia
<Blade>   unloaded: fbdev,nouveau,vesa resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz
<Blade> whats is roblem
<Samurai_One> hello
<TomaszWarrior> hello
<TomaszWarrior> Can I see channel history?
<TomaszWarrior> Older messages?
<Psi-Jack> Perhaps in your own logs.
<TomaszWarrior> Im on web chat
<Samurai_One> Are my messages getting through ?
<TomaszWarrior> I have a probem with installing ubuntu on nvme
<TomaszWarrior> Drive
<TomaszWarrior> It tries to open /dev/sdb
<TomaszWarrior> But it dosent exists
<TomaszWarrior> How can I go around that problem?
<Samurai_One> Hello can anyone me with an vm ubuntu server?
<EriC^^> TomaszWarrior: can you take a screenshot of the "something else" menu in the installer (for custom partioning)
<TomaszWarrior> EriC^^ 1 sec I need to boot again
<EriC^^> TomaszWarrior: do you not have nvme there?
<TomaszWarrior> 2min
<TomaszWarrior> I have
<TomaszWarrior> I'll be back soon
<TomaszWarrior> And show you
<Psi-Jack> Okay, well, it's time to report that Intel iwl bug in kernel 5.3.0-40 heh
<sixwheeledbeast> something is trying to install to sdb which doesn't seem to exist.
<PaulW2U> Samurai_One: without knowing what your question is who can say. Please just ask and wait patiently for a reply ...
<Samurai_One> When i run      systemctl status networking.service i get   Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<TomaszWarrior> I'm back
<TomaszWarrior> EriC^^ what do you need to see?
<EriC^^> TomaszWarrior: go to "something else' menu
<EriC^^> !pm | TomaszWarrior
<ubottu> TomaszWarrior: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TomaszWarrior> where do I post screenshot?
<EriC^^> any image site imgur.com
<TomaszWarrior> https://imgur.com/a/5UNupUT
<EriC^^> that looks correct
<EriC^^> wha happens when you install
<TomaszWarrior> It fails
<TomaszWarrior> Wait a sec
<TomaszWarrior> I'll give u a screenshot
<harelu> hey peeps, I have an extremely weird issue with nodejs and npm. Using any form of 'npm install' command results in an "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" error, and the terminal session gets messed up where the cursor completely dissapears until i restart the terminal but im guessing this is some visual bug
<harelu> ive scoured 20 pages of google and no mention of this illegal instruction stuff other than some raspbery pi specific issues
<harelu> using the latest versions of both npm and node
<Samurai_One> when i use the command sudo apt-get update all get our fails and could not resolve i think have messed up something to do with my ip because i cant do any from of updating or upgrading
<Samurai_One> would any one know why this would be happening ?
<lotuspsychje> Samurai_One: can you pastebin please
<Samurai_One> what do should i pastebin
<Samurai_One> what should i pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> Samurai_One: you said apt gets fails and does not resolve?
<Samurai_One> give me a second
<badsektur> is there a thing that will show the current spotify song playing in my screen or title bar, like all the time?
<lotuspsychje> badsektur: you could try asking at the spotify support community: contact:   https://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux/bd-p/desktop_linux
<lotuspsychje> !pm | Samurai_One
<ubottu> Samurai_One: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Samurai_One> https://pastebin.com/1CfAhtRE
<Samurai_One> here is the pastebin
<lotuspsychje> Samurai_One: dependency errors often occur when adding external ppa's to your system
<lotuspsychje> Samurai_One: did you add external ppa's?
<ecov> @badsekturlook into conky?
<Samurai_One> what our ppa's?
<lotuspsychje> Samurai_One: pastebin: inxi -rc0 | nc termbin.com 9999 please
<Samurai_One> i cant use that command
<Samurai_One> and when i try and install it via  (sudo apt install inxi) i cant connect to the Ubuntu  it gives me  Could not resolve
<lotuspsychje> Samurai_One: ok pastebin your sources.list then
<ducasse> Samurai_One: can you pastebin the output of 'apt policy'?
<Samurai_One> I am using an Ubuntu on a vm by the way
<Samurai_One> what command do i have to use
<lotuspsychje> Samurai_One: ducasse already asked you the command
<Samurai_One> is this the command      apt policy | nc termbin.com 9999
<Battle> I'm so confused here. I have had my providers completely replace our dedicated server, HDDs, everything. i reinstalled ubuntu 18 and my system is randomly after a few hours, shutting down without writing anything to logs, it just all literally stops. Almost like the power plug being pulled kind of situation... the only thing I can think of now is that it has got to be something on the providers
<Battle> end? power supply issues (not the PSU inside the case) but the feed to the server or something?
<Battle> can things like GPU drivers/network drivers cause system shutdowns like this?
<Samurai_One> i cant use that one either
<Samurai_One> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<jeremy31> Samurai_One: replace termbin.com with 5.39.93.71
<Samurai_One> apt policy | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<Samurai_One> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<kenperkins> ok, so this is a wierd one: when I boot to a brand new laptop with 19.10 usb stick (trial mode), my built in wifi adapter works fine. When I install, I'm prompted for wifi selection and creds during setup, but when it boots into the main os, my wifi is disabled with errors in dmesg about the iwlwifi failing
<kenperkins> don't know where to start
<leftyfb> Battle: contact your provider. They need to be the ones troubleshooting this
<Samurai_One> this may be help when i use sudo apt-get install -f it gives me a winbind.service failed  see system "systemctl status winbind.service" and "journalctl -xe futher down it gives me   Errors were encountered while processing:
<Samurai_One>  winbind
<Samurai_One>  libpam-winbind:amd64
<Samurai_One>  libnss-winbind:amd64
<Samurai_One> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tds> Battle: check the ipmi sel, it may have details of what's causing it exactly
<leftyfb> tds: you're assuming their server supports ipmi
<tds> i'd expect most servers to
<jeremy31> kenperkins: You might want to use Ubuntu 18.04.1 and stay away from the 5.3 kernels for now
<leftyfb> Samurai_One: please post your sources.list or the output from "apt policy" to pastebin
<Battle> leftleg_ yeah thats what I'm thinking too @ provider should be troubleshooting this...
<Battle> tds I've installed it, I guess I have to wait for system to crash now ?
<leftyfb> Battle: contact your provider.
<tds> ipmi should have already been collecting logs, so if you've installed ipmitool you can get the event list from there
<kenperkins> @jeremy31I'd love more insight? I've been using 5.3.5 on my main desktop for ~3+ months
<Battle> leftleg_ talking of providers, they've just sent me an email saying that they believe my issue is related to r8169 network driver, and I should install r8168 instead
<leftyfb> Battle: have they confirmed that the issue is your losing network and not actually freezing up or losing power?
<jeremy31> kenperkins: are you having issues with 5.3.0-40?
<Battle> leftyfb they said: "It was not showing any link on side of the network interface but generally running normally.
<Battle> We guess the following issue might describe the situation of your server "
<kenperkins> well, I don't know exactly what's going on. The wifi doesn't work on a brand new laptop, with a completely fresh install. it works when you use the ubuntu trial mode from the usb stick, and it's functional enough during the os install wizard, but then it bombs out in dmesg and doesn't work
<kenperkins> does that mean it's a kernel problem?
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: volunteers are trying to help you, when asked a question could you please respond?
<compdoc> kenperkins, no, it might mean its using the wrong driver
<jeremy31> kenperkins: Likely kernel/firmware issue
<kenperkins> @lotuspsychje I'm trying to answer the questions. I honestly don't know where the problem originates, if I did, I would ask more specific questions :(
<compdoc> you can find which driver, then find which wifi chip your modem uses, and see if its correct
<leftyfb> Battle: they don't give you any sort of out of band access to the server?
<two4tea> Hi All
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: jeremy31 asked you if you encounter your issue on 5.3.0-40
<kenperkins> yes, i am using the 5.3.0-40 kernel
<kenperkins> https://gist.github.com/kenperkins/b93a0f8b060a1ab755ffca1edb788c9f are the dmesg logs
<kenperkins> @compdoc if I boot back into the trial mode, what command should I run at the terminal to see the firmware or drivers it's using there (where it works?)
<jeremy31> kenperkins: post URL for>  iwconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<compdoc> kenperkins, this would explain it better than me:  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-hardware-check.html
<kenperkins> is termbin a nice little pipeable log stash? nice
<jeremy31> kenperkins: yes and no ads that I see
<kenperkins> I'm on pihole anyway so :shrug: rebooting the laptop into trial mode
<jeremy31> kenperkins: It is possible that wifi power management could cause issues
<kenperkins> http://termbin.com/7d67
<kenperkins> that's from trial mode, working as expected, let me grep dmesg
<Battle> leftyfb they do give me remote KVM , but what they're saying I do not believe to be honest.
<Battle> leftyfb they're saying the system remains online but network goes down, if thats the case, surely kern.log and syslog would still show activity from other things like cronjobs and so on?
<leftyfb> Battle: ok, then remote KVM in and watch it to see what happens when you lose ssh connectivity to it. I'd say run dmesg -Tw
<kenperkins> and here's dmesg in trial mode, looking to see if the versions are the same
<kenperkins> http://termbin.com/ql9c
<Battle> leftyfb I thought of this too @ remote KVM and wait and watch, but KVM also goes down. but in the past, when network went down, KVM still worked fine...which further enhances my belief the system is not running like they claim...
<leftyfb> Battle: ok, then tell them that kvm also goes down when you lose connectivity, pointing to not a network issue and something they need to address. Good luck
<kenperkins> firmware and tlv_fq_fseq versions appear identical
<Battle> leftyfb thank you i will
<jeremy31> kenperkins: Could be power management being enabled in that new kernel
<tds> Battle: are you saying that there's nothing in logs at all from when the server (and the kvm) dropped offline?
<kenperkins> @jeremy31 I don't see why not, but I also have no idea how to digest the dmesg logs for iwlwifi to identify if there's a smoking gun
<tds> if the server stopped running and you lost connectivity to the kvm as well, that sounds more like power issues than network
<jeremy31> kenperkins: I have seen other issues with wifi power management, first step is to disable it
<leftyfb> tds: it's what I've been saying all along
<leftyfb> they need to take this up with the provider
<Battle> tds that is correct. I will check again now (since ive only just formatted after having them replace the whole machine) but prior to the replacement, nothing in logs..nothing indicating the reason for the crash at all. it just literally would die anywhere from 2-10hours of being online. SSH + KVM would also go down with it
<Battle> right now they're claiming that the driver can cause the system to crash ...so im going to follow their guide to downgrading the driver..and if that doesnt help then I go back to them and see what they say...
<leftyfb> Battle: here's an idea. Don't bother putting anything on it. Just connect via your KVM, boot into whatever BIOS or interface you get ... let it sit there and see if it dies. If it does, that is 100% unrelated to any OS and is on them to resolve
<leftyfb> Battle: how long does it take for it to lose connectivity?
<Battle> leftyfb anywhere from 2-10hours so far
<leftyfb> Battle: can you go that long without running anything on it?
<Battle> leftyfb ideally not but I think we have to rule out software so they need to do something about it and we don't realy havfe much of a choice but to test that
<Battle> the earliest point in KVM I can interupt the boot process is when it shows what kernel of ubuntu to boot, would that be acceptable?
<leftyfb> yep
<compdoc> kenperkins, this shows the driver:   lshw -C network
<leftyfb> they'll probably still try to toss blame, but that would be silly to blame what is basically syslinux/isolinux
<leftyfb> Battle: can't you stop it on choosing your boot device?
<jeremy31> compdoc: we know the driver is iwlwifi
<Battle> leftyfb before I venture down this route of installing this 8168 network driver, how can I check what driver is currently installed?
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo ethtool -i <interface>
<Battle> leftyfb I will try, i've not needed to do that but I will try
<jeremy31> Battle: check in terminal>  lsmod | grep r8169
<tds> if you can get away without it running for a bit, might be worth asking the provider to just boot it into whatever they like for diagnosing machines, and to reproduce the crash themselves
<Battle> driver: r8169
<Battle> yeah i guess I'm on that bad one then
<kenperkins> yes, it's iwlwifi driver
<kenperkins> @compdoc/jeremy31&
<compdoc> jeremy31, you guys mentioned the kernel when I came in. Is the kernel the same when it boots from usb?
<leftyfb> jeremy31: to be fair, your command doesn't check which driver, it assumes 1 and tells you nothing about any other possibilities
<kenperkins> let me double check, I thought so, but let's be sure
<jeremy31> compdoc: the 19.04 would have a much older kernel than 5.3.0-40
<kenperkins> Ah. that's got to be it.
<kenperkins> the full install is 5.3.0-40, as I said above, the trial mode is 5.3.0-18
<jeremy31> 19.10 would have older kernel
<kenperkins> yep, different kernels between usb trial mode and install from same stick (19.10 iso usb)
<kenperkins> ok, so at least I've identified something different
<compdoc> is 19.10 important? I like the LTS versions
<kenperkins> only inasmuch as I was hoping to run the same kernel on my desktop and laptop so that I have consistent versions across them (as much as possible). def not married to it
<kenperkins> my homebuilt desktop has been bulletproof with 5.3.5-050305
<kenperkins> tbh, I figured this would be easier with a laptop :( how naive I must be
<compdoc> 18.04 is in its 4th release, I think. very stable
<kenperkins> ok, so for testing, I must have the 5.3.0-18 kernel on the usb stick,  is there a way I could use that to downgrade for now? (for testing)
<jeremy31> kenperkins: I don't think that kernel is available on the repos
<UndefinedIsNotAF> https://tinyurl.com/Dick-in-a-Box-SNL-Digital-Sho https://tinyurl.com/Dick-in-a-Box-SNL-Digital-Sho
<kenperkins> I'm going to download the lts iso for testing
<UndefinedIsNotAF> kenperkins: yes the LTS is good
<lotuspsychje> UndefinedIsNotAF: not here please
<UndefinedIsNotAF>  lotuspsychje sorry wrong chan, but its a good music
<UndefinedIsNotAF> lotuspsychje: you don't like Justin Timberlake?
<kenperkins> i wouldn't click on that for $1000dollars
<lotuspsychje> UndefinedIsNotAF: only support questions related to ubuntu here please
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ok i though i Waggie as on #ubuntu-offtopic
<kenperkins> sigh and my 100mbit internet is running at 5mbits atm
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: you too, keep ontopic
<UndefinedIsNotAF> kenperkins: do you still see cat pron videos in 4k with 5mbits?
<jeremy31> kenperkins: 5mb over wifi?
<kenperkins> jeremy31: no from my 1G wired desktop to 100Mbit WAN link
<kenperkins> I'm speculating that ubuntu iso servers are slow
<Psi-Jack> Wow. Well, that was... Wierd.. For some reason, specifically on Ubuntu, Enpass was showing up freaking massively. It took setting QT_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTORS=1.0 and QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0, in ~/.xprofile to stop this from being so massively oversized, and be sized like everything else. I'd like to know why that is..
<kenperkins> cool, found a bug report on kernel, sounds similar: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206097
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 206097 in network-wireless "Failed firmware loading or bugged firmware in iwlmvm/iwlwifi" [Normal,New]
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I would like to know if this bluetooth device works on Ubuntu:
<UndefinedIsNotAF> https://www.amazon.fr/Masseur-Portable-Vibration-Silicone-Imperm%C3%A9able/dp/B07Y6BZX87/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?__mk_fr_FR=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=bluetooth+sex+toy&qid=1582386871&sr=8-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUE2RFI5MUFLN1JTWVcmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAzMTI4NjMyTzFLVTJYSDZHV0RQJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4MDAyNTNBWFc1UEs2NUZDUFUmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9tdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3Q
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl Any idea?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> thanks
<compdoc> kenperkins, fresh install of 18.04.4:   driver=iwlwifi driver version=5.3.0-28-generic firmware=46.6bf1df06.0
<kenperkins> @compdoc will be doing as soon as the iso is done (For testing)
<Psi-Jack> Oh? -40? No updates applied?
<kenperkins> maybe longer if it works ;)
<Psi-Jack> Err, 28, not 40?
<compdoc> Psi-Jack, it needs an update
<compdoc> let me do that
<Psi-Jack> Well, for me, -28 worked, -40 broke.
<compdoc> whew, still connects
<compdoc>  driver=iwlwifi driver version=5.3.0-40-generic firmware=46.6bf1df06.0
<kenperkins> thanks gents, no more time for now, will communicate back later
<compdoc> good luck
<kenperkins> kiddo soccer game
<Psi-Jack> compdoc: Lucky you. Mine stops working from 40. :/
<compdoc> guess its the modem
<compdoc> intel  Wireless-AC 9260
<kenperkins> so lots of us are having similar issues? is that what we're saying?
<compdoc> two out of three
<kenperkins> I added my details to the kernel bug I found, but will continue to research
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, mine's the Intel 9560
<kenperkins> @Psi-Jack same here
<kenperkins> -40 no work, -18 work, about to install 18.04 lts for comparison
<Psi-Jack> kenperkins: Yep. There's an open bug report kinda related to the 9560.
<compdoc> I dodged a bullet :)
<kenperkins> thinkpad x1 g7
<kenperkins> link me @Psi-Jack?
<Psi-Jack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1833065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833065 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu Disco) "Intel WiFi (CNVi) module has no function on Comet Lake [8086:02f0]" [Undecided,New]
<kenperkins> perfect
<Psi-Jack> I posted earlier, too. Trying to flag it as "This bug effects me", but it keeps giving me an error.
<kenperkins>  > Psi-Jack (erenfro) wrote 2 hours ago: lol
<Psi-Jack> Yep. :)
<kenperkins> I should piggy back
<Psi-Jack> Your CPU also Comet Lake? :)
<Psi-Jack> Still annoyed by the QT-specific scaling issue only seen, for me, on Ubuntu. Fedora did not have that issue.
<kenperkins> yes, 10170u
<Psi-Jack> i5-10210U, myself.
<kenperkins> i figured 6 is better than 4, who knows, clockrate is lower
<kenperkins> i bought for longevity hopefully
<Psi-Jack> Thankfully my USB-C Dock I use for my MBP also worked for Ubuntu flawlessly, so I was easily able to get it online and able to report that bug appropriately. :)
<kenperkins> i ordered a usb-c adapter amazon prime next day last night
<lotuspsychje> !ot | kenperkins Psi-Jack
<ubottu> kenperkins Psi-Jack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kenperkins> trying to install 18.04lts when booting to usb, I get grub? is there something i need to do to kick into install?
<compdoc> no, should just work
<compdoc> sounds like 18.04 has the same kernel, so might be a waste of time?
<Psi-Jack> To further detail, I'm running 14" with 1080P, /not/ 4K, and for some reason, like I said, Qt apps, at least Enpass specifically, and only on Ubuntu, it seemed to be 2~3 times larger than it should be, and I really would like to understand why that is.
<ioria> Psi-Jack, a scale factor, probably
<CarloWood> Hi - asking here because of https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+gethelp ...  I linked a program with: /usr/bin/clang++ ... object files ... -o socket_task_test  -Wl,-rpath,/opt/gitache/libcwd_r/888f62c44fd64f1486176bf9e35b36f79612790017c31f95e117fc59743a54ca/lib ... other libs ... /opt/gitache/libcwd_r/888f62c44fd64f1486176bf9e35b36f79612790017c31f95e117fc59743a54ca/lib/libcwd_r.so.5.3.1
<dakar> i'm looking for a way to unlock an encrypted root disk through the presence of a nearby bluetooth device or something similar. the idea is to render the disk useless if connected to a device that's not in the same physical location (or near it). a key on a usbdisk doesn't solve this.
<dakar> that is, assuming the device AND the disk are stolen and taken elsewhere, the disk can't be unlocked.
<dakar> i'm not looking for some top notch security but i'd like to have some level of security this way
<dakar> any idea how to go down that route?
<CarloWood> It didn't work when running socket_task_test because I had LD_LIBRARY_PATH set pointing to a different install.  Since when is LD_LIBRARY_PATH preceding -Wl,-rpath and how can I work around this?
<dakar> tang requires an additional server and that's not feasible.
<CarloWood> dakar: you can add an extra key to LUKS - ie some file of 4096 bytes with random data.  And you can specify a file of that size to read in /etc/crypttab.  So, I support what is needed to have the latter file only available when the bluetooth device is available...
<CarloWood> I did this where I put all such files of all my encrypted partitions on another encrypted partition, so I don't have to type the pass phrase more than once: I first mount the first encrypted partition and then can automatically mount all the others.
<Psi-Jack> ioria: Yeah, but, where, in Ubuntu specifically? This does not happen on Fedora 30 or 31, or any other distros I'd tested before settling with Ubuntu.
<Psi-Jack> Though, I probably should check out other Qt apps and see if it's limited to enpass, or everything qt.
<CarloWood> If you can find a "disk over bluetooth" that you can mount at boot time automatically before mounting any other disks (which should technically be possible) then that should work no?
<ioria> Psi-Jack, search the startup script (probably something like runenpass.sh) and set export QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=1 above the exaec line
<Psi-Jack> I mean, I ultimately "fixed" it with an ~/.xprofile bandaid.
<CarloWood> dakar: How about using a cable to an usb stick that you glue inside a heavy table?  A thief, at least, is likely to just unplug the cable and not take the heavy table with them.
<dakar> CarloWood i was thinking more about using the output of `hcitool name AB:CD:EF:00:11:22` as the password or something?
<Psi-Jack> Ugh... Now that other onscreen keyboard (gnome's own?) keeps popping up again, and I thought I finally disabled that annoying thing.
<CarloWood> dakar: that shouldn't be a problem - just write that output to an encrypted /tmp fs.  The only problem left is to get that script to run before you try to mount all other partitions.
<dakar> CarloWood there are no other partitions. i have /boot on an unencrypted device (sdcard in this case), and i have / on an encrypted device that i wish to protect
<CarloWood> Surely you have a tmpfs?
<CarloWood> tmpfs                                                               11G  4,5M   11G   1% /tmp
<CarloWood> /dev/mapper/ata-WDC_WD5003ABYZ-011FA0_WD-WMAYP0MAMT68-part2_crypt  334G   31G  287G  10% /encrypted
<UndefinedIsNotAF> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NPcFzYfRo4 [yt] Alaska Thunderfuck - Anus [Official] [3 minutes 24 secondes]
<CarloWood> tmpfs uses the swap - which is encrypted with a random key every boot.
<dakar> i have no swap.
<CarloWood> Make one :p
<dakar> okay, but then what?
<CarloWood> Or a loopback device
<dakar> this is a raspberry pi with only 4 gb ram, so i'd hate to load too much on it
<CarloWood> The point is that you need to put something that looks like a file in your /etc/cryptab to read the key from.
<CarloWood> Maybe you can create a block device thingy.. that is actually a process (like /dev/null)? Not sure, it would be cool if you could create a /dev/random like thing on your /boot that when read would start a script that read the info from your bluetooth device and pass that on to whoever was trying to read from its pseudo device.
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm trying to compile thunar from source
<ducasse> UndefinedIsNotAF: don't spam here, please
<Psi-Jack> How do I completely disable the on screen keyboard that comes with Gnome & Ubuntu 18.04?
<ducasse> Psi-Jack: purge the package?
<Psi-Jack> Which package would that even be?
<ducasse> onboard, iirc
<Psi-Jack> No, that's not it.
<Psi-Jack> onboard is what I /want/ to run, but gnome's got its own. or something Ubuntu specific that's not onboard, either way. Not sure, but that one is broken and a nuisance to me.
<Psi-Jack> onboard, actually works reasonably better. LOL
<Psi-Jack> gsd-keyboard?
<ioria> Psi-Jack, try : system settings -> universal Access -> Screen Keyboard
<Psi-Jack> It's not enabled there.
<ioria> Psi-Jack, ps -A | grep -i orca
<Psi-Jack> No orca.
<ioria> Psi-Jack, gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys on-screen-keyboard
<Psi-Jack> This is a computer with touchscreen, so I know it's "enabled" via other methods. But, that's what I'm trying to stop.
<Psi-Jack> '' returned
<ioria> Psi-Jack, ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999
<Psi-Jack> ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Psi-Jack, in your trminal
<ioria> *terminal
<Psi-Jack> Keep in mind, I added onboard and run onboard, specifically, but when the gnome keyboard suddenly came back on, it showed both.
<Psi-Jack> Oh, oops. My copy didn't work for the URL. lOL
<Psi-Jack> https://termbin.com/1mo23
<ioria> Psi-Jack, well, onboard is running ....
<Psi-Jack> Right. As I said. I /added/ that, that wasn't part of the original installation.
<Psi-Jack> That's not the one I want to stop using. LOl
<Psi-Jack> So, in dconf, there's a org.gnome.shell.keyboard keyboard-type, which defaulted to the value 'touch'. Changing that to 'disable' kinda stopped it, but then it came back suddenly and layered on top of onboard when it did so.
<ioria> Psi-Jack, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-keyboard-enabled
<Psi-Jack> false
<ioria> Psi-Jack, is caribou installed ?
<Psi-Jack> It is not.
<Psi-Jack> Urg.. I cant get it to bring up the keyboards again. onboard is coming up fine, since I logged out and back in, the gnome one stopped. Should've screenshotted it, it was.. quite obvious. :)
<CarloWood> dak
<CarloWood> dakar: Maybe use a named pipe (https://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2156).
<CarloWood> Before mounting root, run some script that contacts the bluetooth device and constructs a key, then writes the key to the named pipe.  Then read the named pipe from /etc/cryptab.
<dakar> im not entirely sure how to even do all of this before mounting root
<dakar> this all should be fairly easy if it's not root
<iiee> i am greater because i am buddhist
<ducasse> iiee: please stay on topic
<iiee> ducasse: ur not an op so fuck off nigger
<ducasse> !ops | iiee
<ubottu> iiee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<iiee> ducasse: please fuck off nigger
<iiee> go fuck yourself
<iiee> seriously you know nothing of buddhism ducasse so fuck you niggers black faggot
<UndefinedIsNotAF> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn%3AANd9GcTDfD1aiw1viTBcgm53kB8QoBEzfiT-mXH0kAbPUm3P3WI93OY0 LOOOL
<UndefinedIsNotAF> You like this pic, guys?
<CarloWood> yup
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the1banana> Hello! I came back from a while ago after trying to get some help, but they couldn't solve my issue. So that I don't spam this chat too badly, I've summarize the issue here: https://pastebin.com/gmS7DkNc
<the1banana> Please let me know if I've omitted anything that might be useful in diagnosing the problem.
<ducasse> the1banana: if your gpu is supported by radeon, it should have worked by default. you can try #radeon, see if they are aware of any fixes/workarounds
<the1banana> Got it.
<the1banana> That being said, if there's anything anyone knows about the topic here; I'd love to hear some ideas.
<oerheks> i guess there is not much we can do, you have the openradeon driver, there is no amdgpu available, we found out
<Nitrigaur> Since a few days my ubuntu 19.10 installation does not start a graphical boot properly. journalctl -xe shows me that dunst and mpd failed to start. Could this be related to the issue?
<Nitrigaur> My machine does start in recovery mode into a complete graphical shell, but only in a low 1024x768 resolution
<the1banana> So, what else is there left to try? Should I replace my graphics card/motherboard? I think I can do that reasonably easily.
<the1banana> Well, not the motherboard.
<the1banana> But I do acknowledge that while it was semi-high end back then, it is a 2012 graphics card.
<akhi> apakah saya sudah terdaftar?
<akhi> adakah yang bisa berbahasa indonesia?
<rafly> Hello?? I use andoidIRC
<oerheks> :-)
<rafly> Can anyone speak Indonesian?
<oerheks> hi rafly no, english only please
<oerheks> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<rafly> Okay. It is okay
<rafly> ubottu: oke
<pikapika> Does Thunar keep logs of files you've opened somewhere?
<rafly> pikapika: Thunar?? What is Thunar?
<mouses> rafly: A file manager.
<rafly> mouses: I do not know about that..
<mouses> pikapika: as far as I know, no - but you might want to check our your home directory and see what it stores/where it stores it
<pikapika> I chekced it's config dir
<pikapika> No such log it seems
<ioria> pikapika, the general recently opened log file is in ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel ; don't know about thunar tho
<pikapika> ioria, thanks
<pikapika> Looks like it doesn't go far enough back for my present need
<pikapika> wonder if there's a way to change the log size
<pikapika> anyways
<pikapika> thanks for the help
<ioria> ok
<ioria> pikapika, well, on gnome there is a setting (Usage & History) and clearing it can be calibrated (Retain : forever, 30 days, 1 day, etc.etc) ; i suggest to find the equivalent on xfce (probably in Privacy)
<ioria> pikapika, if you cannot find it, you can try  'gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.privacy recent-files-max-age'  (should work also on xfce)
<pikapika> Ok, thanks
<WoC> any suggestion on how to dual boot, ubuntu vs freebsd - using grub ?
<WoC> seems like both the chainloader and kfreebsd is unknown in the mainline grub, even checked out grub from github, to ensure i had the current version
<WoC> Which is the highest version of ubuntu that i can use for the catalyst drivers ?
<WoC> 14.x ?
<dax> WoC: catalyst/fglrx was removed in 16.04, so versions before that. I note that 16.04 is the oldest version supported in #ubuntu, so this channel doesn't support fglrx at all these days.
<WoC> Ok, thanks, so 14.04 or something
<WoC> Needed for OpenCL
<WoC> appreciated
<WoC> Maybe i can do-release-upgrade once installed
<dax> they're removed on upgrade, because they're not compatible with newer Xorg
<dax> short of whatever commercial support Canonical's still doing for 14.04 (which I have no idea about, not being a Canonical employee), there's no supported way to get fglrx on a supported Ubuntu version
<WoC> ok, ty
<WoC> aint easy to get OpenCL on amd...
<rafly> Can anyone speak Indonesian?
<dax> WoC: which AMD card do you have?
<WoC> APU
<WoC> A8-5500
<WoC> equiv to AMD ATI Radeon HD 7560D
<dax> yeah, too old for amdgpu-pro then. i think you're out of luck for opencl on that card on supported Ubuntu versions
<Guest_73> I have a new laptop and i'm having nvidia driver issues. I can boot up 19.10 live from a usb stick by editing grub 'nomodeset' and not have the system crash. Should i install 19.10 and add the nvidia drivers during install or else do the install, boot up again using edited grub and try to install nvidia drivers on the new system ?
<Guest_73> it's a wireless issue i think. noveau is crashing
<Guest_73> where is everyone ?
<WoC> crashing is the one thing noveau is good at
<Guest_73> WoC noveau is the wireless driver right ?
<WoC> no, itś the graphics
<Guest_73> WoC oh right
<WoC> open-source drivers for nvidia graphics w/o the fucntionality
<Guest_73> WoC should i go ahead with the install ? do you reckon
<WoC> replace it with the nvidia drivers
<Guest_73> WoC what are the linux nvidia graphics drivers like ?
<WoC> those from nvidia work really good and fast
<WoC> unlike nouv*
<Guest_73> can i enable 3rd party drivers during install ? or do i have to install and add the drivers on the fresh system ?
<Guest_73> WoC ^^
<WoC> I would do that after
<Guest_73> WoC: so don't enable 3rd party drivers on install ?
<WoC> no, i install the nvidia drivers after
<Guest_73> i think i'll dual boot just in case
<rafly> How do you use SASL for IRC?
<dax> rafly: http://wiki.androirc.com/nickserv_sasl
<rafly> dax: Nothing happened
<oerheks> rafly, you really need to logout to edit your connection, etc
<dax> rafly: what were you expecting to happen? SASL authentication happens on connect, and you haven't reconnected since i said that. and, additionally, you're already logged in to nickserv.
<dax> oh, i thought of another thing i should mention: freenode (and other sane networks) doesn't support blowfish, so make sure you use plain
<oerheks> and not possible on webchat
<rafly> IRC I am not supported
<rafly> I want to use SASL to login
<rafly> Forget it. I will not be able to
<dax> follow the instructions in the wikilink, using the plain method instead of blowfish, then disconnect and reconnect
<dax> if you need further help, ask #freenode
<rafly> dax. Thanks bro for the answer. Very helpful
<Nitrigaur> Since a few days my ubuntu 19.10 installation does not start a graphical boot properly. journalctl -xe shows me that dunst and mpd failed to start. Could this be related to the issue?
<Nitrigaur> My machine does start in recovery mode into a complete graphical shell, but only in a low 1024x768 resolution
<untakenstupidnic> i have installed ubuntu 16.04 on a 2010 macbook pro and now that grub has been installed, the mac OS X options don't boot properly.
<untakenstupidnic> they just pop up stuff about darwin and failing.
<untakenstupidnic> what should i do?
<tomreyn> seek OS X support
<untakenstupidnic> tomreyn: for some reason i can't join #osx and international boycotts don't let us get real support
<tomreyn> there's #ubuntu-powerpc for ubuntu on powerpc questions
<Nitrigaur> untakenstupidnic, you could try REFIt, it's specifically designed to troubleshoot multiboot environments
<untakenstupidnic> Nitrigaur: we had installed it, but it doesn't show up since grub has been installed
<untakenstupidnic> also all binary packages are for OSX, not linux :(
<untakenstupidnic> tomreyn: its intel
<tomreyn> oh ok
<dax> (sidenote: it's #macosx, not #osx)
<Nitrigaur> untakenstupidnic, the last time I ran into that issue on my venerable 2007 MacBook, I restored my OSX bootloader from the install DVD, if your MacBook does not have an optical drive and allows for booting from a USB stick, you could go that route. If I'm not mistaken you can freely download the OSX image
<GH0S1> I'm having trouble with the following ufw rules. I'm allowing ssh but disabling incoming and outgoing connections. This works until reboot when ssh no longer gets allowed
<untakenstupidnic> Nitrigaur: like with booting a live USB and doing some GUI stuff?
<GH0S1> I'll have to mount the boot disk on reboot to disable ufw and then reconfigure. Is there a way to run the firewall rules I'm talking about that won't break?
<GH0S1> 18.04 if that helps
<Nitrigaur> untakenstupidnic, that's right
<untakenstupidnic> Nitrigaur: should it be the same version? (it's apple, one can expect anything :)
<Nitrigaur> untakenstupidnic, there is a handy page to see which version of MacOSX is compatible with your machine. I think it was on macrumours or so. It's been a long time ago since I had to fiddle with rEFIt
<Nitrigaur> startx can't open my drm pci device . I'm using a nvidia-435 driver
<Nitrigaur> When choosing nouveau or an older kernel, I get the same issue.
<alazy> My package manager is missing a pkg. I found it in the debian pkg repo but the version string is <slightly> different. Is there a way to tell apt to accept a package as equivalent to another?
<EriC^> alazy: missing a package?
<EriC^> you mean like some external deb needs it as a dependency?
<kenperkins> so I was having a conversation earlier re: intel ac 9560, everyone said use 1804lts, only to reailze the kernel in 1804lts is the same as 19.10. if that's the problem, I need a way to downgrade kernel offline
<kenperkins> re: a non-functional wifi card that is
<oerheks> that card is supported from kernel 4.14 and up, see https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html  and for firmware
<kenperkins> oerheks: does that mean regardless of my kernel version, I use the tarball listed for 4.14+ ?
<kenperkins> (as long as my kernel is 4.14+)
<oerheks> i think it is already part of linux-firmware
<oerheks> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.183.4 (eoan), package size 81180 kB, installed size 473804 kB
<jeremy31> kenperkins: I think I told you to use 18.04.2 that shouldn't use the 5.3 kernel
<kenperkins> @jeremy31 thanks for remembering that. I'll try that shortly. What does 19.04 use?
<pragmaticenigma> jeremy31: 18.04.2 comes with HWE enabled... which means the kernel will upgrade to the latest
<oerheks> one could build the latest. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2400595&p=13799142#post13799142
<pragmaticenigma> doesn't it?
<jeremy31> pragmaticenigma: I thought 18.04.3 was the one that used HWE
<oerheks> upgrade to 18.04.4
<jeremy31> oerheks: Might be a good idea
<jeremy31> oerheks: the ubuntuforums link
<oerheks> maybe, upgrade properly to see first.
<kenperkins> oerheks: tried the firmware from the intel page, slightly older than comes with 19.10, didn't see the 18.04 version before I installed it. no difference. doesn't work with either.
<jeremy31> kenperkins: what do you see inside [ ] in terminal for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<jeremy31> kenperkins: you should see [8086:????] in main and subsystem
<kenperkins> two entres, one for iwlwifi kernel driver, and one for a lenovo device, the 8086 is the iwlwifi one as you expected
<jeremy31> kenperkins: post the numbers/letters after the 8086
<oerheks> and: rfkill list
<kenperkins> sorry, difficult to exflitrate logs with no network :)
<jeremy31> oerheks: from when ken was on earlier it appeared to be a firmware crash in iwlwifi using the 5.3.0-40 kernel
<kenperkins> https://gist.github.com/kenperkins/a0922a4447a63d762dbebce929eda2db
<alazy> Eric: Yes, I don't have the exact name right now but it's something like libqt5webengine5_5.11.3+dfsg-1+b3_armhf.deb. I can find a version in the debian repo that's almost identical except it's -1+rp1+b3 at the end. I'd like to try to force apt to use it to see if it works anyway. Otherwise I have to remove too many packages from my default apt repo and replace them with versions downloaded from
<alazy> the debian repo.
<kenperkins> oerheks: sorry; did you want me to run `rfkill list` ?
<jeremy31> kenperkins: that device is supported in newer 4.15 kernels used in Ubuntu 18.04
<kenperkins> yes, my understanding is it _should_ be working, but it's not, and I'm not appearing to be unique based on Psi-Jack and others on the internet, the question is what do I do? :D
<jeremy31> kenperkins: Can you USB tether to a smartphone?
<oerheks> Are there any wmi modules that can be blacklisted?
<oerheks> # lsmod|grep wmi
<jeremy31> kenperkins: in terminal run>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<kenperkins> good idea, tethering worked, I also have a usb-c adapter coming today
<kenperkins> so just 3->2
<jeremy31> kenperkins: the command I posted above should keep Network Manager from enabling wifi power management, run the entire command from sudo - .conf then reboot
<kenperkins> appears to have no idfference
<jeremy31> kenperkins: check iwconfig results in terminal and see if power management is still on
<kenperkins> iwconfig shows no interfaces with wireless extensions
<kenperkins> s/interfaces/adapters/?
<kenperkins> brb testing one thing
<jeremy31> kenperkins: I would install 18.04.1 or 18.04 and use USB tethering to install updates.  Try to stay with the 4.15 kernel as my current 4.15.0-88 shows it should support the wifi you are trying to use.  The only other option I can think of is to use this PPA to install backport-iwlwifi-dkms  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<pragmaticenigma> I agree with jeremy31 ... what I was able to search out... there has been a lot of suggesting the backport-iwlwifi ... I was hoping to find a definitive "this works" without extra "I tried all things before hand"
<kenperkins> hm. Now that tethering works, I can do a few more easy explorations from the host; don't know why that doesn't work. Interestingly, the 19.04 trial mode (run from usb) neither has working wifi nor working trackpad
<kenperkins> assuming indeed there is a problem here i can't imagine it would be taken lightly, this is a very common wifi chip (at least that's my understanding)
<kenperkins> here's my current state of tracking: https://gist.github.com/kenperkins/1a7ad8f99ceb47e767f026e5eaecf30d
<pragmaticenigma> kenperkins: does that mean you have resolved the issue?
<kenperkins> no, just looking for information
<kenperkins> and trying to keep track of my testing
<kenperkins> interesting that 5.0.0 doesn't work, 5.3.0-18 does work, and 5.3.0-40 doesn't work
<pragmaticenigma> regressions are fun, aren't they? I have the same issue with a printer... depending on the release, my hp printer is sometimes included and sometimes not included with hplip install helper
<kenperkins> I wish that's what I had; much easier to live with a priner problem :D
<pragmaticenigma> no doubt, however, it does appear that the Live session for 19.10 was working? correct?
<kenperkins> yes, speculatively because the live kernel is older
<kenperkins> wondering if i should downgrade the installed kernel to test
<pragmaticenigma> there is no path to downgrade really though
<pragmaticenigma> when installing, do you allow the installer to install updates at the same time?
<kenperkins> now that I'm tethered, I'm being prompted for new firmware at the os time. Let's see what this does
<kenperkins> @pragmaticenigma: yes
<pragmaticenigma> kenperkins: ah... I bet there's the trick. If you didn't enable that, let it install and then pin'd the kernel version... you probably would be off and running
<kenperkins> @pragmaticenigma that will be my next test after this firmware update; what's the process for pinning
<kenperkins> firmware made no difference
<kenperkins> is this the correct way, version notwithstanding? sudo apt-mark hold linux-image-4.13.0-26-generic linux-headers-4.13.0-26-generic
<kenperkins> @pragmaticenigma so running install again, this time without checking the download updates, and it's still going to 5.3.0-40 :(
<pragmaticenigma> strange
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: FYI: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ uname -r
<kenperkins> wonder if I don't connect to wifi during install I'll get a different experience
<Bashing-om> 4.15.0-88-generic
<kenperkins> yea 530-40
<pragmaticenigma> kenperkins: yeah... it can't down if it doesn't have a connection :-P
<causative> all my processors are suddenly locked to 800 mhz, when two days ago they were fine.  I tried following the instructions at https://askubuntu.com/questions/523640/how-i-can-disable-cpu-frequency-scaling-and-set-the-system-to-performance but nothing has changed
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: 18.04.0/1 has the 4.15 series kernel.
<causative> they all have a hardware speed of 3500 mHz, and I'm noticing a severe reduction in performance
<pragmaticenigma> causative: Need more information. Right now it sounds like you followed those instructions, and now the system is locked in low clock
<wildtrees> 800mhz peformance is gonna be kinda slow/degraded these days
<pragmaticenigma> wildtrees: Is there a support question we can help you with?
<causative> I'm getting 1/10 the steps per second I was getting two days ago on https://distill.pub/2020/growing-ca/
<wildtrees> pragmaticenigma, not at this time, was commenting about causatives problem
<pragmaticenigma> causative: you need to explain what all transpired, in detail, as best you can for the last few days
<pragmaticenigma> wildtrees: please don't add commentary, it makes it harder to follow the conversation. If you have suggestions or ideas on how to help, please join in
<Battle> should I be worried about this line: Feb 22 19:56:12 team-neo kernel: [ 8076.050352] perf: interrupt took too long (3220 > 3127), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 62000
<pragmaticenigma> Battle: it is purely informational, there is nothing to be concerned about
<Battle> okay, so thats not the reason then hmm
<pragmaticenigma> Battle: reason for what exactly?
#ubuntu 2020-02-23
<kenperkins> psuedosucces. install 19.10 without connecting wifi indeed gets me 5.3.0-18 :D so was that pin command above correct? apt-mark hold?
<Battle> I was speaking with a few guys earlier about my system crashing without reason, nothing in syslog or kern.log. I contacted providers who have replaced the entire machine, however..after following their latest advice which was to downgrade network driver to r8168 from the r8169. system was online for maybe 5hoours before it then froze completely
<pragmaticenigma> I believe so... I usually do it through synaptic (though that might not have been installed by default)
<Battle> if I KVM into it, the system screen is there but unresponsive, providers confirmed the system was powered and on but frozen
<Battle> so it's one step up from before, which was completely shut off
<causative> pragmaticenigma, here is a complete rundown:  https://pastebin.com/teivCPnq
<leftyfb> Battle: get it going again, open kvm and run "dmesg -Tw"   watch it for the next time it freezes
<leftyfb> Battle: also, what version of ubuntu and what kernel?
<leftyfb> Battle: did you ever end up trying to leave it running without an OS?
<pragmaticenigma> causative: that would appear that your computer BIOS/Firmware may have locked the computer in safe mode with the power loss
<causative> think a reboot would fix it?
<pragmaticenigma> causative: It very well could, I'd also take a look through your BIOS/Firmware setup screens and make sure the settings are correct
<pragmaticenigma> causative: And if you were running tests that were benchmarking or running the system at full throttle, it might be a sign that something overheated
<Battle> leftyfb: I havent tried the bios only path just yet as I wanted to test what the providers suggested first when they advised of the network driver being the cause. so I'm going to bring the system online and try what you've said dmesg -Tw
<leftyfb> Battle: also confirm the version of ubuntu and which kernel
<Battle> also just want to say thank you for all the assistance you've provided
<Battle> leftyfb, i'm running: Ubuntu Linux 18.04.4 and kernel: 4.15.0-88-generic
<leftyfb> Battle: you could try the hwe kernel
<leftyfb> !hwe | Battle
<ubottu> Battle: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Battle> are there issues with the kernel im running now? I also tried downgrading to previous kernel (I think it ended in 77 instead of 88)
<leftyfb> Battle: that's what we want to find out
<Battle> installing that HWE one now
<Battle> leftyfb okay, rebooting now, I will leave it on KVM with that command you mentioned
<Battle> leftyfb there is one red line that shows about unable to bind the codec hdaudiocd03
<Battle> I assume this is safe to ignore as its just audio ?
<kenperkins> pragmaticenigma: apt-get update/upgrade successful on 19.10 with kernel pinned
<causative> pragmaticenigma, I rebooted, no change.  Also I didn't see anything in "settings" that controls the processor - mostly just boot options.  Perhaps there's a different screen I can get to somehow?
<causative> all my processors are still at 800 MHz with a hardware limit of 3.5 GHz
<causative> perhaps the processor hardware is somehow damaged?  how could I check that?
<pragmaticenigma> kenperkins: awesome... that should buy you some time to figure out a kernel configuration with that driver :-)
<pragmaticenigma> kenperkins: here's hoping that 20.04 might have the regression fixed
<pragmaticenigma> causative: I'm not aware of any tools that would detect that... but given that you mentioned you've had a loose power cable, it is very possible a voltage spike could have damaged the CPU
<Battle> leftyfb the network connectivity appears to be down after switching to that HWE kernel
<leftyfb> Battle: can you confirm after logging in via the kvm?
<Battle> yeah
<Battle> leftyfb I thought it went down again but KVM and system are fine, theres just no network. iftconfig shows only the 127.0.0.1 interface
<leftyfb> Battle: look through dmesg for issues with your network interface/driver
<leftyfb> Battle: run "lspci" , what network device is it?
<Battle> leftyfb very hard to see the text on this KVM https://prnt.sc/r6bfdo
<Battle> leftyfb does that show what you were asking for?
<leftyfb> Battle: try going back to your previous kernel and installing r8168-dkms
<leftyfb> Battle: also, make sure you have the universe repo enabled
<kenperkins> Thanks again pragmaticenigma, jeremy31
<kenperkins> successfully on wifi with "full" install of 19.10, however I notice that I have no bluetooth :(
<senorsmile> Anyone having issues with apt against archive.ubuntu.com?  I'm getting 503's from both a 16.04 box and 2 18.04 boxes.
<|izzie> hi, lenovo t420 no sound, dummy output only
<pragmaticenigma> senorsmile: possible that the mirror is sync'ing and might be a moment to finish?
<senorsmile> has been 30+ minutes for me now.   possibly... I don't have another internet connection to try atm, and 503's are almost always serverside issues
<pragmaticenigma> senorsmile: not having any issues with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> |izzie: lspci -v | grep -i audio  # which audio card? (hi btw )
<senorsmile> pragmaticenigma yeah I noticed that too
<|izzie> HOLY CANNOLI
<leftyfb> senorsmile: also not having issues here. Maybe try changing to us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<|izzie> LEFTYFB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<leftyfb> |izzie: it's been a while :)
<|izzie> leftyfb: you still in all th esame places?
<leftyfb> |izzie: check your PM
<|izzie> leftyfb: no output to that command
<senorsmile> seeing errors there now too
<senorsmile> both to us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<senorsmile> Can anyone else with default sources.list run apt update successfully atm?
<leftyfb> |izzie: try just lspci, see if you can see anything about sound/audio
<leftyfb> senorsmile: yes, again, no issues
<leftyfb> senorsmile: maybe a problem with your provider
<senorsmile> interesting ok
<leftyfb> senorsmile: oh, Comcast in the U.S. they really shouldn't have a problem
<leftyfb> senorsmile: 503 isn't typically DNS related, but maybe just try changing your public DNS to 1.1.1.1 or 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf just to see if it makes a difference
<senorsmile> always use 8.8.8.8
<senorsmile> will try cloudflare
<Battle> leftyfb sadly I must go somethigns come up. ive got it on orignal kernel ill run dmesg -Tw in KVM and see whats going on when i return. ill switch to that other network driver too when i return
<|izzie> leftyfb: nothing about audio
<leftyfb> Battle: fyi, it's not another network driver. Its to rebuild the kernel module upon installing new kernels, like the hwe I had you install
<leftyfb> |izzie: did this ever work? what version of ubuntu are you running now?
<senorsmile> tried on all 3 boxes with exactly the same results.  Going to see if I can get my mobile phone hot spot working.
<leftyfb> Battle: the idea is, after you install that dkms package, you --reinstall the hwe kernel and boot back into that and see if it loads up
<|izzie> leftyfb: off and on.. and it works with headphones
<leftyfb> senorsmile: got a router/firewall that might be blocking it?
<|izzie> leftyfb: off and on.. and it works with headphones only
<senorsmile> leftyfb haven't made any changes in my network since december
<leftyfb> |izzie: sounds like maybe it's a bad/dead chipset?
<|izzie> leftyfb: thanks much
<leftyfb> |izzie: try a live cd/usb
<senorsmile> been doing automated testing all week between boxes at home and various aws nodes
<leftyfb> |izzie: and different versions of ubuntu or other distro's. See if there's any change
<kenperkins> ok, so my bluetooth is also not present, as far as I can tell. Intel AC9560 is combo wifi and bluetooth correct? what dmesg logs should Iook for to investigate
<causative> well, on the advice here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1021748/set-cpu-governor-to-performance-in-18-04 I did "sudo systemctl disable ondemand" and rebooted and now /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor all say "performance"
<|izzie> leftyfb: ok
<causative> however, all cpus are still locked to the minimum 800 mhz :( and I'm still getting low performance
<kenperkins> interestingly, my processors are also at 800mhz :S
<causative> maybe I could try a different OS to see if the problem is ubuntu or the bios/hardware
<kenperkins> causative: what processor
<causative> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710MQ CPU @ 2.50GHz
<causative> x8
<causative> maybe something other than the CPU is being throttled to a low speed, so the CPU is at 800 mhz because that's all it needs to keep up with slow memory or bus or whatever? can that happen?
<alazy> Is it possible to tell apt to pretend a manually downloaded .deb package is the same as a very slightly different package in the repos? Ok, it's not likely to work, but how could I try?
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: apt isn't designed for that purpose... dpkg is used to manually install .deb packages
<leftyfb> alazy: what is your end goal?
<alazy> pragmaticenigma: It's a dependency of a package I want to install via apt. apt complains about the missing dependancy. I can't get it from the repos. I found what might be a nearly identical one in debian's pkg repos.
<leftyfb> alazy: why can't you get the correct dependency package from the ubuntu repo?
<senorsmile> leftyfb just tried from a t-mobile hotspot and all is well.  Something messed up with routes via my comcast connection.  That'll not be fun trying to report to comcast.
<alazy> leftyfb: Install the qutebrowser-qtwebengine package on a raspberry pi / raspbian.
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> alazy: we cannot support raspbian or debian or it's packages here. Try #raspberrypi
<ptah8> i got something interesting to share. when you save a screenshot of stellarium, the image file is *.bmp, and file says windows 3.x format? why does unix/linux take something from windows?
<ptah8> :)
<oerheks> it is just not available for bionic,... https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qutebrowser-qtwebengine
<ptah8> gui :)
<leftyfb> !ot | ptah8
<ubottu> ptah8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ptah8> leftyfb, im using ubuntu
<alazy> leftfy: I've asked on #raspbian for a while... My original question is about apt. Given an analogous problem in ubuntu, how could I force apt to accept a given .deb as a valid substitute for a package it could download from the repos?
<ptah8> stellarium is a astronomy program in ubuntu linux
<pragmaticenigma> ptah8: You're topic is not a support question or related to a support issue. Unless you're experiencing an issue that requires help, it's considered off topic
<ptah8> i just thought its interesting to share that
<leftyfb> ptah8: your question is not a support question for ubuntu. There is no problem you need help with. For opinions or inquiries, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<oerheks> no, reask in #stellarium
<leftyfb> alazy: let us know when you need help with Ubuntu. Otherwise, continue to seek help from #raspberrypi
<alazy> leftyfb: I have a question about apt, ubuntu's package manager. If I want to force apt to accept a given .deb as a valid substitute for a package it could download for a repos (just because I want to experiment), how would I tell apt to do that, in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: just because two distributions use the same application, does not mean they have the same configuration. apt is an integral part of each distribution, however, it's mechanisms for resolving dependencies rely on the developers of the distribution to configure, which will not carry across all distros that use apt.
<leftyfb> alazy: No. Go ask in #raspberrypi
<oerheks> just upgrade that pi to 19.10, easy peasy
<_Myst_> need help please, I have lenova 2-1 yoga touch screen, with dual boot ubuntu/win 10. the lappy has been playing up & came good yesterday after 10 using for nearly 6 months. issues where  to do with display. so I went ahead & did the windows updates & lenova , ran a bios update.. Now when after  grub, lenova hangs with "preparing automatic repair" screen & does not going any further. I've adjusted uefi to  " no secure boot"& disabled quick
<_Myst_> boot
<_Myst_> suggestions please. thanks in advance
<Sven_vB> hi! :-) I'm trying to install bionic onto an old thinkpad which has the GPT boot bug, i.e. won't boot disks that have a default protective MBR. I found the tutorial [1] on how to create a fake boot-flagged partition entry in the MBR, but the fdisk in my bionic live session doesn't support the "-p" option. when I run it normally, it displays my GPT partitions instead of the MBR entries. are there other good ways to tweak the protective
<Sven_vB> MBR? [1] https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-i386/2013-March/010437.html
<Sven_vB> I've reproduced the problem with a spare USB thumb driver where I put just GRUB, so I'm open for adventurous hex editor action ideas as well.
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> apt returned a msg when I tried to install libmyodbc, that it's contained in another package.  How do I find out what pkg contains it?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: perhaps start with making sure the Firmware/Bios is up-to-date on that computer... the "bug" might have been fixed
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: what do you need it for?
<Sven_vB> johnfg, really "contained" or just "mentioned"?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: ODBC is typically a windows requirement... hence why I'm asking johnfg what they need it for
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, that was my first thought as well, however I can't seem to find the appropriate download, and the forum thread that lead me to the tutorial sounded a lot like lenovo just doesn't care.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, (that thought = update the BIOS)
<johnfg> I'm installing openldap, and it's an add-on recommended.  It's actually in libreoffice-base-drivers.
<johnfg> That's where I used to use it, back in the day.
<johnfg> So, if I want to take advantage of it, I'll need to install the libreoffice-base-drivers, I guess.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, so are you saying bionic doesn't have tools to easily manipulate MBR entries? then maybe I should just boot an older version?
<johnfg> It's at least a partial ?interface? with mysql.
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: no... you should see if there are instruction specific to ubuntu for OpenLDAP + MySQL backend
<oerheks> that odbc it has serious issues, removed after xenial?? you could use this dirty unsupported trick https://askubuntu.com/questions/1162340/package-libmyodbc-has-no-installation-candidate
<johnfg> Ok, for now I'll just proceed without it.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I didn't say anything of the sort... why would you assume something I haven't said
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, sorry I didn't mean to assume you meant something, just to ask whether you meant it.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, also I probably misunderstood the "start with" suggestion
<oerheks> Sven_vB, so you have a locked uefi bios?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: the bug would be an issue with the firmware of the laptop... that's why I suggested to start there... easier to fix the bug, then try a bunch of work arounds
<Sven_vB> oerheks, not sure whether that bug counts as "locked". it boots from MBR fine, just not from GPT. some forum thread says there's a bug where the BIOS doesn't even scan a disk if it has no boot-flagged partition in its MBR. which seems to be the case with default protective MBRs.
<oerheks> err, one formats the disk from 0 for gpt.
<jfariasf> is anyone in here using ubuntu 19.10 with kernel 5.5?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | jfariasf
<ubottu> jfariasf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jfariasf> my nvidia card is failing so I have to boot with nomodeset
<Sven_vB> oerheks, the creation method shouldn't matter I guess. however, on the USB thunbdrive I reproduced it and there I created a fresh GPT.
<jfariasf> which is annoying because the laptop light gives me headaches
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: It sounds like to me that the machine doesn't support GPT well, and therefore you should just use it MBR
<jfariasf> i tried with Kubuntu 19.10 and kernel 5.5 stable and 5.6-rc1. GPU is nvidia gtx 960m. it fails when booting and nomodeset is the only thing that works
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | jfariasf
<ubottu> jfariasf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Sven_vB> oerheks, on the internal disk I created a GPT that had the appropriate sectors for existing partitions, and it works fine except I need an MBR-only SuperGrub Disk to help the BIOS load the internal disk's GRUB. once it's loaded, I can withdraw the "boot floppy" and boot normally.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, that would be easiest. however I'm trying to find a setup that makes my disk bootable independent of which of my notebooks I plug it in.
<oerheks> heh, good luck
<Sven_vB> if all else fails, I'll probably obtain a very small thumbdrive and install a GRUB there that just redirects
<Sven_vB> blocks one USB port though
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: So you want to force a device, that doesn't support a feature very well... entrust your data to it... all so you can do a fancy boot from any computer trick and risk the loss of all your data... let alone a workaround that will probably get the drive to work on that laptop, but will not work on any other machine
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, how would the data loss occurr? is this about more than just getting GRUB into RAM and handing over to it?
<jfariasf> guys what's the Ubuntu equivalent of Debian unstable
<Sven_vB> I thought once GRUB is loaded, the firmware doesn't care anymore
<Sven_vB> jfariasf, probably #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> jfariasf: there isn't one
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: #ubuntu+1 is for Ubuntu 20.04 only... they are running 19.10... don't misdirect other users seeking help
<jfariasf> i saw that a new driver for kernel 5.5 was posted on Debian's unstable repo but can't find them for ubuntu. maybe i'll just try the official nvidia binaries
<Sven_vB> sorry then, seems I misunderstood what Debian's "unstable" means then. I'll go read about it.
<pragmaticenigma> jfariasf: There is the graphics drivers team repo, which may resolve the issue. though I suspect your card is old enough that really, I'm not sure if the nvidia drivers are really providing you any particular benefit
<Sven_vB> oh I see the difference is that Debian unstable is rolling
<jfariasf> yeah the card is old but if you want to run some games like cities skyline the drivers are a must
<jfariasf> it's sad that nvidia won't open source the drivers
<pragmaticenigma> I would look into the graphics drivers team PPA... most of it's contributors are the same people that push the drivers for mainstream Ubuntu. And nvidia has opensourced parts of their driver. Most of what remains closed has to do with CUDA and some specific rendering cores
<jfariasf> i didn't know that. I'll check and see what happens
<jfariasf> thanks
<SirNapkin1334> hi, when trying to SSH / ping a hostname I have put in hosts, it says "unknown host" even though it's in /etc/hosts
<SirNapkin1334> `$ ping pc-napkin_l`
<SirNapkin1334> `ping: unknown host pc-napkin_l`
<SirNapkin1334> and in the hosts file, there is `pc-napkin_l      172.18.28.1`
<SirNapkin1334> this is the local IP adress
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: hostnames can't have underscores
<pragmaticenigma> SirNapkin1334: underscores are not valid for hostnames
<SirNapkin1334> ohhh
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | SirNapkin1334 , in the future also please
<ubottu> SirNapkin1334 , in the future also please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SirNapkin1334> how do I cause the changes I make to /etc/hosts to be used?
<SirNapkin1334> any way other than restarting?
<SirNapkin1334> and thanks, I'll do that
<pragmaticenigma> SirNapkin1334: changes to host file does not usually require a reboot... changes should take effect immediately
<SirNapkin1334> huh
<SirNapkin1334> because it says unknown host pc-napkin-l
<pragmaticenigma> what is the last character SirNapkin1334 ?
<SirNapkin1334> of the host name?
<SirNapkin1334> or the line?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<SirNapkin1334> l
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: ip goes first
<SirNapkin1334> wait really
<SirNapkin1334> oh
<SirNapkin1334> oh
<pragmaticenigma> SirNapkin1334: There should have already been entries in your host file to use as an example
<SirNapkin1334> that's weird, because it used to work, even with the stuff backwards
<SirNapkin1334> but suddenly it doesnt
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: no, it will never work if it is backwards
<pragmaticenigma> SirNapkin1334: It has never worked in reverse... not in the 30 years that I have been working with networks and servers
<SirNapkin1334> hmm
<SirNapkin1334> maybe i'm remembering wrong
<leftyfb> you are
<pragmaticenigma> SirNapkin1334: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_(file)#File_content
<SirNapkin1334> hmm, but now I can't ping my computer from my laptop
<SirNapkin1334> they're on the same network and I'm pinging the local ip
<SirNapkin1334> hmm, I can ping my laptop from my computer, but not the other way around
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: do you still have an invalid entry in your hosts file?
<SirNapkin1334> i dont think so
<SirNapkin1334> oh, no, this isn't a hosts problem
<SirNapkin1334> even when using the IP directly it doesn't work
<SirNapkin1334> copying directly from my computer's output of hostname -I, I use the first IP address displayed, but nothing, can't ping
<leftyfb> it will be if you specified an ip address as the hostname for another hostname (backwards)
<SirNapkin1334> no, I fixed it
<SirNapkin1334> IP addresses always in first position
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: please pastebin your hosts file (btw, messing with the hosts file is the wrong way to do things)
<SirNapkin1334> i just want to make shortcuts so that I don't have to type IP addresses every time I SSH
<SirNapkin1334> https://f.secretalgorithm.com/1Nab8/hosts
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: I get the point, it's usually the wrong way to go about it.
<SirNapkin1334> I use that site because I can upload files from terminal
<SirNapkin1334> what is the best way then?
<SirNapkin1334> didn't know there was a different way to do that
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: you can do the same with pastebinit and nc with termbin
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: your link fails
<SirNapkin1334> https://f.secretalgorithm.com/1NAb8/hosts
<SirNapkin1334> typed it wrong sorry
<pragmaticenigma> SirNapkin1334: Personally I have a DNS server setup on my home network, but that's a bit beyond the scope of this channel
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: install pastebiniti then: cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: I'm not downloading a file. Please use a proper pastebin site and not a site to download files
<SirNapkin1334> okay
<leftyfb> sorry, the package name is pastebinit
<SirNapkin1334> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JfYxy6xy5w/
<leftyfb> or nc termbin.com 9999 < <(cat /etc/hosts;)
<SirNapkin1334> I use that site because the random id for the files is short, good for typing on other computers
<SirNapkin1334> normally it displays text files but I guess it needs to have a .txt extension for it to automatically do that
<SirNapkin1334> this is from the laptop
<SirNapkin1334> which fails to ping pc-napkin (the computer)
<pragmaticenigma> SirNapkin1334: It's asked that you use termbin or paste.ubuntu.com because they are neutral and are safe from malware or trakcing
<SirNapkin1334> yeah, I understand
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: what sort of network is this? Do you own the router? Typically you should have the ability to ping other hosts on the same network by hostname.local
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: but not being able to ping by ip address.... can you ping your router's ip?
<SirNapkin1334> home network. it's my router
<SirNapkin1334> what is the router IP again? 0.0.0.1?
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: don't know, it's your router. You can typically find it by looking at your route: sudo route -n
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: it'll be your default gateway with the 0.0.0.0 destination
<SirNapkin1334> yeah I can ping 0.0.0.0
<leftyfb> no
<SirNapkin1334> oh, I can also ping the destination
<leftyfb> that is not the ip address of your router. That is a catchall destination for your default route
<SirNapkin1334> which is 10.0.0.0
 * leftyfb sigh
<SirNapkin1334> but when I ping it it tells me to include the -b tag, but when I do it works
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: you have yet to ping your gateway
<leftyfb> sop
<leftyfb> stop
<SirNapkin1334> oh, gateway
<leftyfb> 1 step at a time
<SirNapkin1334> it says my gateway is 0.0.0.0
<SirNapkin1334> which I can ping
<leftyfb> it does not. That is either a destination or a genmask
<leftyfb> look at the destination of 0.0.0.0 , what is the gateway for that?
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: sudo route -n|awk '/^0.0.0.0/ {print $2}'
<SirNapkin1334> I am a bit confused. There is only one entry in the table. Destination: 10.0.0.0; Gateway: 0.0.0.0; Genmask: 255.255.255.0
<SirNapkin1334> that command outputs nothing
<SirNapkin1334> hmm
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: then your computer is not on the network/internet
<SirNapkin1334> i can ping google.com just fine
<SirNapkin1334> hmmm
<SirNapkin1334> is it because it's on a chromebook
<leftyfb> why are we talking about a chromebook?
<SirNapkin1334> i remember having network difficulties but seemingly solving them
<SirNapkin1334> because I'm running ubuntu on my chromebook
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: how was it installed?
<SirNapkin1334> via crouton
<leftyfb> ok, that is not full ubuntu and cannot be supported here
<SirNapkin1334> oh
<leftyfb> it's a chroot environment on top of chromeOS
<leftyfb> it's basically just the filesystem of ubuntu but not the proper kernel or anything else
<SirNapkin1334> oh, I didn't know that
<leftyfb> that explains the broken-looking network
<leftyfb> that's probably NAT'd
<leftyfb> and abstracted from any hard network stack
<pragmaticenigma> I also believe Chrome OS by default blocks all non-originating network packets at it's own firewall
<SirNapkin1334> I let the chroot through the firewall
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: sorry, but it's not a version of ubuntu we can support here
<SirNapkin1334> okay. thanks, anywhere else I could go?
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: maybe try ##linux
<leftyfb> SirNapkin1334: though, that setup is going to get real ugly with networking
<SirNapkin1334> okay, thanks
<causative> what the hell, now I'm only getting 5 steps per second on https://distill.pub/2020/growing-ca/ !  At first (2 days ago) I was getting 200 steps/second, then it dropped to 25, now it's only 5
<causative> some part of my system seems to be rapidly degrading in performance and idk what part
<causative> ah wait a second i have an idea of at least what might have caused the 25->5 drop, bbl
<causative> ok yeah I'm back to 20-25 steps/s after rebooting.  Think it dropped to 5 because I had initially booted to safe mode before resuming normal boot
<causative> and there was a message that this could have interfered with certain graphics drivers
<causative> still it's not what I want.  idk where all the performance suddenly went
<warshrike> Hey guys
<warshrike> does anyone know how to set different scaling for different monitors?
<warshrike> I have one 4k and one 1080p
<warshrike> I want 100% on one and 200% on the other
<warshrike> there is no option to do it as changing it for one in the settings changes it for all of them
<warshrike> playing with xrandr was inconclusive
<doug16k> warshrike, when I tried that it screwed up fullscreen behaviour
<doug16k> ended up with two of same resolution to sidestep it
<warshrike> doug16k lol. I hope I don't have to do that >.<
<warshrike> at that point one would arguably be better off just doing windoz...
<_Myst_> need help my 2 in 1 laptop dual boot windows touch screen crashed, Had to use recover windows, now unable to boot into ubunti. I have uncecked secure boot & fast boot in efi settings. Even when i use super grub disk , ubuntu is listed & when I try all both ubuntu & advanced settings, the pcdrops to "initramfs"
<_Myst_> suggestions please thanks in advance
<doug16k> _Myst_, have you tried nomodeset
<_Myst_> will  try thanks
<_Myst_> doug16k: nomodeset already listed in recovery, & tried it after splash in "ubuntu" just hanging
<doug16k> remove quiet and splash. you might see what it is doing right then
<doug16k> the last thing might be telling
<doug16k> _Myst_, boot to runlevel 3 ( https://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2012/howto-change-runlevel-on-grub2/ ), it will stop short of starting the desktop
<doug16k> then apt update and apt full-upgrade and reboot normally
<doug16k> might want to try installing the hwe kernel from runlevel 3
<doug16k> it might initialize stuff better
<_Myst_> thanks doug16k
<_Myst_> thanks doug16k:
<wawrek> Does ubuntu use packages installed by snap? I would like to get rid of all packages installed by snap and ditch snap, at the end
<doug16k> wawrek, why you so mad? :)
<doug16k> why ditch snap?
<wawrek> I find it awkward that you have 2 systems; apt and snap
<warshrike> does anyone know why my monitor connected to xps 15 9400h is stuck on 4k30fps?
<warshrike> I can't seem to make it go 60fps
<wawrek> snap creates a lot of disk partitions
<warshrike> every answer on ask ubuntu says to use xrandr
<warshrike> but it fails in my case
<warshrike> windows works without issue
<wawrek> partitions named:  /dev/loop18
<warshrike> mouse is noticeably jerky on 30 fps :/
<warshrike> Journal Log: It is day 43 of using my monitor on 30 fps. I think I'm slowly losing my sanity as the cursor moves slowly in front of my eyes every time.
<warshrike> Who knows? Maybe Ubuntu had this limitation built into it as a curse and punishment for the collective sins of man kind?
<warshrike> Maybe it is destiny to suffer like this for my race?
<Xard> I'd suspect the monitor edid might be broken
<warshrike> Xard I tried to fix it like this:
<warshrike> xrandr --newmode "3840x2160_60.00"  712.75  3840 4160 4576 5312  2160 2163 2168 2237 -hsync +vsyncxrandr --addmode DP-1 3840x2160_60.00
<warshrike> xrandr --output DP-1 --mode 3840x2160_60.00^C
<Xard> my 43" tv seems to guide all open source drivers to use 4096x2160@30 while closed nvidia drivers force proper 3840x2160p @60 with 4:4:4
<Xard> and this is via HDMI
<warshrike> xrandr: Configure crtc 2 failed
<warshrike> I just get this error. I'm using displayport over usb c/tb3
<Xard> does displayport use chroma compression?
<warshrike> I don't think so
<warshrike> It is well known that 4k60 works over dp on this laptop (xps 15 9570)
<Xard> using dp over usb c is also a potential red flag
<warshrike> these modern laptops pretty much only have usb c ports.
<warshrike> usually dp over it works flawlessly
<Xard> hmm... I know that 4k@60 requires at least some dp level
<Xard> I wonder if I can check my settings even though this might not be comparable at all
<warshrike> Xard it does work on windows 10 so I think that's not the issue...
<Xard> it if requires additional support from drivers this can be an issue
<_Myst_> doug16k: no luck.
<_Myst_> nothing stored on the os of importance, so I might as well install 19:10, for a couple of months
<_Myst_> till 20:04 is released.
<_Myst_> hopefully this might be better than 18:04 with touch screen
<warshrike> Xard yeah that might be helpful if you can check it
<warshrike> just intel integrated gpu btw
<Xard> my rpi can't get 4k@60 work with this "monitor" neither can nouveau so it might have something to do with the edid
<Xard> I cannot trust edid but I'd need to get current modeline
<Xard> "3840x2160"   594.00   3840 4016 4104 4400   2160 2168 2178 2250 +hsync +vsync
<Xard> thank you "xvidtune -show"
<Xard> it's 60.00 hz
<warshrike> ahh
<warshrike> should I try to change refresh rate with xvidtune?
<warshrike> it says 'may damage monitor forever' lol
<Xard> it's from CRT era
<Xard> when the monitors accepted anything and the electro beam could really do that with invalid values
<warshrike> ah makes sense I vaguely remember monitors accepting obtuse resolutions in my childhood
<Xard> but you could try those timeings since I think mine are using less bandwidth
<Xard> also those +hsync and +vsync can be either - or + depending from the monitor
<warshrike> ah
<warshrike> 3840x2160 59.98 Hz (CVT 8.29M9) hsync: 134.18 kHz; pclk: 712.75 MHzModeline "3840x2160_60.00"  712.75  3840 4160 4576 5312  2160 2163 2168 2237 -hsync +vsync
<warshrike> I tried these vals I got from cvt 3840 2160 60
<warshrike> no go but I'll try what you mentioned
<Xard> those utilities are probably designed for CRT which means larger blanking areas = more bandwidth required
<Xard> becaues you needed to give time for the beam to turn off while focusing on new row :)
<Xard> also also you could use some windows utility to get those values which are proven to work with your monitor since I'm suspecting that the windows drivers just look the EDID and go "naah..."
<Xard> which has been historical reason for the monitor vendors not bother testing the edid properly "if just works out of the box"
<Xard> but then again at work we have some large 4k monitors and televisions and NONE of them work @60hz on DP or hdmi with windows 7 or 10 so go figure...
<Xard> televisions can be tricky for various reasons (forcing bandwidth saving and all kinds of trickery to get slower hdmi to technically display something @4k)
<warshrike> ahh makes sense
<Xard> but monitors shouldn't be excused in this regard
<warshrike> I tried to get values online for the monitor model: samsung u28e510d
<warshrike> but nothing showed up...I guess I will check windows
<warshrike> somebody should patch things on the ubuntu side though...if the windows drivers just ignore the edid and work it would make sense to have ubuntu do that as well
<warshrike> because well monitors are designed for windows first
<warshrike> of course that is a whole other discussion...
<Xard> also if you get the timing values from windows you can compare them to the ones read form EDID
<Xard> to see if the problem is there or in somewhere else in the stack
<Xard> at least this should eliminate the timings as a source of problem
<sparr> How might I find packages of, or build, libssl1.0.0:i386 for Ubuntu 19.10 on a 64bit system?
<lotuspsychje> sparr: what are you trying to make work exactly?
<JoeLlama> I have a number of older, slower machines that I want to run linux on.  Which will run faster and use few resources: lubuntu or xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: join at #ubuntu-discuss for discussions please
<JoeLlama> ok
<sparr> lotuspsychje: few years old video game, when launching it complains: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sparr> also libssl.so.1.0.0
<sparr> apparently in Ubuntu 19.10 I can get libssl1.1:i386 but the older libssl1.0.0 is only built for 64bit arch
<vladoski> Hi guys, everytime I start my laptop, after the login, it popups a dialog with "System problem detected". Now in /var/crash there's a 21MB log file that says that GNOME is the problem. How do I know what's causing the crash?
<ncuxo> Hey guys I have trouble with my vm. I can't ssh into it. The vm can ping out to the internet and my local lan but I can't ping it from my host pc or any other pc on my local network. What have I done wrong?\
<rory> ncuxo: is it in virtualbox? If it's behind NAT I think need to explicitly forward the port. There's a section in Virtualbox network settings for the VM for this.
<rory> https://i.imgur.com/CXc2dyz.png
<ncuxo> rory: I'm usint virt-manager and on the networking options I'm on host device 'device' macvtap and source is a bridge
<_Myst_> ubuntu dual boot laptop uefi, freh install now unable to boot from grub, windows listed. lenova, shows "prepairing automatic repair"
<_Myst_> ubuntu boots as per normal
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<niko1990> I have a quick question: is it possible to set a init.d service script to be run after x is already started?
<Battle> leftyfb if you're here, when i returned home I found this message on the KVM when the system crashed again https://prnt.sc/r6gdrc ive asked them to reconnect the KVM so i may be able to get more info but uncertain atm
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the feedback Battle we will pass him the message
<fritzroy15> hello, how to make it so that when running apt upgrade when provisioning a machine, it doesn't get stuck at the package configuration question regarding /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<fritzroy15> tried this but didn't work: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive; apt upgrade -o Dpkg::Options::=--force-confold -o Dpkg::Options::=--force-confdef --allow-downgrades --allow-remove-essential --allow-change-held-packages
<fritzroy15> it still stops and asks me to select between the locally installed version and the maintainer's version
<alfatau> hi everybody. trying to get here an answare I'm not able to get on the web: having set up a software raid-1 (mdraid) with 2 disks. Should read speed be comparable to a 2-disks striped array or not? Actually I get similar performances for both reads and writes, and it appears behaving like a "master-slave" array: only the first disk appear to be
<alfatau> used while reading. thank you in advance.
<alfatau> *typo* - answer
<leftyfb> Battle: gotta need to see the top of that. I would run: dmesg -Tw >> ~/dmesg.log and see if it happens again.
<Battle> leftyfb okay
<leftyfb> Battle: also, what kernel? Did you install the dkms package, --reinstall the hwe kernel and then see if you can boot into the new kernel with networking?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<triad> so did someone found out why ubuntu with unity crahses in about 2 weeks of uptime ?
<nbusrone> Anyone did a p2v (convert physical OS ubuntu to virtual ) before ?
<nbusrone> may I know what are the step using clonezilla ?
<ubudesk> jemand erfahrung mit rsync+hetzner+ovm ?
<lotuspsychje> !de | ubudesk
<ubottu> ubudesk: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<triad> no one ?
<lotuspsychje> triad: we cant generalize unity crashes for everyone, please ask your specific question to the channel with all your details
<Psi-Jack> One cannot simply upgrade from 18.04 directly to 19.10, can they? Have to go 18.10, 19.04, 19.10, correct?
<Psi-Jack> or, just install 19.10 directly from a new install, of course.
<BluesKaj> Psi-Jack, yup
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, considering if that is worth it. Two things on this tabtop currently do not work. The fingerprint reader, and the microphone. Everything else seems working great.
<BluesKaj> Psi-Jack, fwiw my laptop fingerprint reader doesn't work either
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I realize that's still hit/miss.
<Psi-Jack> I do gotta say, to some extent, I really do like what Ubuntu has done with their remodelling of Gnome.
<Psi-Jack> For touch-screen easier use, however... I'm thinking I might need to change the titlebar sizes of windows, because on a 14" screen, they're kinda hard to specifically touch. :)
<funabash1> Helllo all, can anyone please help me to get my USB drive work?
<EriC^^> funabash1: what's the problem?
<kenperkins_> @Psi-Jack I meant to ask yesterday what laptop you were on? I've finally gotten the OS installed, considering looking at other kernels today as I have no bluetooth still
<Psi-Jack> I have a Lenovo Yoga C740-14IML
<kenperkins_> so continuing from yesterday; how do I troubleshoot the lack of a bluetooth adapter? my chipset has it built in (AC 9560)
<spread12> im following this tutorial to setup a new unbuntu server https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-18-04
<spread12> my root is setup to login with a ssh key
<kenperkins_> does the ac 9560 use the same driver for wifi and bluetooth?
<funabash1> EriC^^: i cant see it in fdisk -l
<spread12> im not on digital ocean for this server. The tut says they put the ssh key in root's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys but i only have ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<spread12> when i copy ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 to the new users directory, logging in with the roots ket tot hat user does not work
<spread12> when i try (open up putty, type the 2nd users name when prompted), it says key not accepted and asks for a pw, even though none is setup
<spread12> i can only login as root
<kenperkins_> you need the public key you want to login with in the authorized_keys of the user you want to login with. if you're logging in to root, it would be root@<ip> with /root/.ssh/authorized_keys where the key is. If you're using a different user, it needs to be in %HOME%/.ssh/authorized_keys for that user
<kenperkins_> i.e. /home/ubuntu/.ssh as an example
<resoluti0n> hi
<Psi-Jack> kenperkins_: Hmmm...
<spread12> kenperkins_: my hosting provider put the roots key in authorized_keys2 - and it works for root
<spread12> logging in with the key via ssh that is
<Psi-Jack> Aha! HERE WE GO. That problem with the multiple onscreen keyboards is BACK.
<kenperkins_> tbh, I didn't even know that authorized_keys2 was a thing; apparently before OpenSSH v3, that was for DSA/RSA keys for SSH protocol 2
<kenperkins_> https://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-dev&m=100508718416162&w=2 deprecated in 2001? :D
<jeremy31> kenperkins_: the wifi and bluetooth use different drivers
<kenperkins_> @jeremy31 awesome. Ok that's at least good information; I tried dmesg bluetooth, and saw nothing, perhaps just not installed?
<jeremy31> kenperkins_: post URL from terminal for>  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<spread12> kenperkins_: lol, well my 16GB Intel W3520 dedicated server is only 20 euros a month
<spread12> but its ubuntu 18
<resoluti0n> I tried to update one of my PC to ubuntu 20.04. Unfortunately, I cannot logon into a X or a Wayland session after the upgrade has completed and the PC has been rebooted. Is this a know issue and is there a known solution or workaround for it?
<lotuspsychje> resoluti0n: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 support
<kenperkins_> http://termbin.com/4oqv
<resoluti0n> lotuspsychje: ok thx, I will ask there instead..
<jeremy31> kenperkins_: Are you sure it has the bluetooth?
<Psi-Jack> https://i.imgur.com/jooZDcR.png
<Psi-Jack> See that is what I'm dealing with randomly, lately. TWO onscreen keyboards popping up. And I only want one, onboard.
<kenperkins> power just flapped :( jeremy31 it should per here https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/wireless/wireless-products/dual-band-wireless-ac-9560.html
<EriC^^> funabash1: try typing "dmesg -w" in a terminal then plug it in
<kenperkins> it says integrated bluetooth
<EriC^^> look for messages, also you could try "udevadm monitor" and plug it
<jeremy31> kenperkins: It should have showed in lsusb results with an 8087 ID
<kenperkins> yes, I see now that the bluetooth is via usb, even though wireless is via pci, interesting
<jeremy31> kenperkins: Intel usually makes a few models with the same model number, some with BT and some without
<kenperkins> per mfgr specs it 100% has it, but I'm going to reboot into bios
<kenperkins> and look for something
<Psi-Jack> So, how in the world do I get Gnome's own onscreen keyboard to stop coming up, and keep onboard? The gnome one is too minimal, it does funky things with windows like completely moves them around, and I can't stand it. It's not a good keyboard.
<jeremy31> kenperkins: it could be disabled in BIOS
<Psi-Jack> That would be odd... But I doubt it, too. lsusb, likely shows the Bluetooth adapter on the Intel combo card.
<kenperkins> that was it @jeremy31, disabled in bios :(
<Psi-Jack> Really? Bluetooth was disabled in BIOS?
<kenperkins> yes, there was a security tab that allowed access to bluetooth, and it was set to disabled :(
<kenperkins> I need a mouse asap, this touchpad is not my favorite
 * Psi-Jack blinks.
<Psi-Jack> I'm... Blown away with how annoying that is.
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. Anyone know anything about the Gnome keyboard, and how to fully disable it?
<scientes> sarnold, will Ubuntu officially support libpam-u2f?
<scientes> because when i configured it myself, I could still log in on VT2 with a password
<scientes> so i really need someone else to audit a configuration that works
<scientes> like fprintf is supported
<spread12> how can i check if ssh allows password auth (im already logged in to ssh via key)?
<scientes> spread12, /etc/openssh/sshd_config
<scientes> spread12, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<spread12> thanks
<WoC> is it still possible to find the 18.04 for amd64, not the 18.04.4
<kenperkins> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.0/ ?
<WoC> ty, need it for rocm
<WoC> do i need to do anything special to disable any and all updates/upgrades ?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't believe upgrade install automatically unless you configure them to
<WoC> seem like any kind of changes/updates will cause rocm to fail ;P
<WoC> hopefully the weather doesn't change...
<CompleteNoob> Hello everyone. My first time here. I'm a complete Linux newbie, trying to do some work on a Ubuntu VM I've set up, and am struggling with some of the commands I've been asked to follow on a website. Wondering if anyone has a little time to help me? Thanks in advance.
<fructose> CompleteNoob: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<WoC> CompleteNoob, I'm sure someone will help ;)
<pragmaticenigma> Since this channel works to help users keep their Ubuntu systems running, I think you can understand why helping you disable the things that protect a system and keep it running would be something volunteers here aren't too keen on assisting with. Plenty of websites on the web can help with that
<pragmaticenigma> CompleteNoob, This is a support channel for troubleshooting and supporting issues that occur within Ubuntu. If you're not experiencing a technical problem, it would be better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CompleteNoob> Thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> fructose, there is a macro from the bot you can trigger with "!ask"
<fructose> pragmaticenigma: Is the bot documented somewhere?
<pragmaticenigma> !msgthebot | fructose
<ubottu> fructose: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<pragmaticenigma> fructose, there is also this webpage, but it is not always the most up-to-date: https://ubottu.com/
<fructose> pragmaticenigma: Thanks
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. Lovely. I installed xubuntu-desktop on my tabtop, and now I cannot login to lightdm, with either onscreen keyboard (doesn't show up), nor actual tabtop keyboard.
<Psi-Jack> ptah: That's rather noisy.
<nbusrone> Anyone did a p2v (convert physical OS ubuntu to virtual ) before ?
<ptah> no noise here
<kenperkins> ARGH my apt-mark hold failed to pin my kernel, and now I'm back at 5.3.0-40 and have lost network
<kenperkins> is there a better way to force kernel version to stick?
<Psi-Jack> I do that from grub itself.
<leftyfb> kenperkins: the apt-mark should work. What did you mark exactly? What version are you trying to stick with?
<kenperkins> leftyfb: I ran `sudo apt-mark hold linux-5.3.0-18-generic and linux-headers` (same version)
<leftyfb> Psi-Jack: grub is a poor way of doing it. Eventually, kernels will be upgraded and removed and grub will boot one that is left
<kenperkins> can't remember the exact package names  offhand
<Psi-Jack> True.
<leftyfb> kenperkins: that package name is pretty important
<kenperkins> sec
<kenperkins> let me look at history
<Psi-Jack> For me, grub was a quick way to verify through last-used stickiness, that the kernel was the issue with my WiFi not working. :)
<kenperkins> `apt-mark hold linux-image-5.3.0-18-generic linux-headers-5.3.0-18-generic`
<leftyfb> kenperkins: do you have linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 installed?
<Psi-Jack> But, now my tabtop is broken and can't login because I tried to install xubuntu and now can not login. LOL. (well, maybe an external keyboard will work...)
<emi71> Hi, I've a trouble with Brother MFC-j491dw. Printer is ok, but scanner don't work (with simplescan). I have used driver brsaneconfig4 following brother procedure
<Psi-Jack> Wow.. No, not even an external keyboard works.. what in the..
<leftyfb> kenperkins: also linux-image-generic
<leftyfb> kenperkins: btw, ubuntu 18.04 is up to 5.3.0-41... have you tried that?
<kenperkins> was that yesterday? I tried install yesterday and was on 0-40
<Psi-Jack> Ohh? -41 is out?
<kenperkins> (both 180404 and 1910)
 * pragmaticenigma goes to update systems and fingers crossed not crash them
<leftyfb> it's from proposed which I have enabled
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh
<leftyfb> sorry :)
<leftyfb> kenperkins: but maybe worth a try?
<funabash1> Hi I have installed lubuntu yesterday. and now when i turn it on my password doesnt work.. really strange
<leftyfb> kenperkins: also, what network chipset do you have that's failing? Are you sure it's because you don't have the linux-modules package installed?
<leftyfb> funabash1: re-install, type your password correctly, or boot with a live cd, chroot and change the password
<kenperkins> @leftyfb Intel AC9560
<funabash1> leftyfb do you know any guide for chroot it?
<leftyfb> funabash1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Lost_Password
<emi71> Hi, I've a trouble with Brother MFC-j491dw. Printer is ok, but scanner don't work (with simplescan). I have used driver brsaneconfig4 following brother procedure
<kenperkins> ah, so automatic updates clearly ignored apt-mark hold
<leftyfb> kenperkins: do you have linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 installed?
<leftyfb> kenperkins: apt-mark did not fail. Your linux-image-5.3.0-18-generic package did not update.
<kenperkins> hm. fail might be the wrong way of saying; I understood that if I set apt-mark hold that it wouldn't install a newer kernel; perhaps I misunderstood what I was actually doing?
<leftyfb> kenperkins: do you have linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 installed?
<kenperkins> re: installed images, I now have 5.3-0-18-generic and 5.3.0-40-generic installed, as well as linux-image-generic
<leftyfb> kenperkins: do you have linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 installed?
<kenperkins> I do not
<kenperkins> sorry, was searching
<leftyfb> kenperkins: what version of ubuntu?
<kenperkins> 19.10
<leftyfb> oh, that's why
<funabash1> leftyfb: when i type wrong pssword it says incorrect password. when i type real one it get black and comes back to login page
<leftyfb> kenperkins: you need to hold linux-image-generic
<leftyfb> funabash1: ok, then that's not a password problem. Try re-installing ubuntu
<kenperkins> what does the hwe package do?
<leftyfb> kenperkins: nothing for non-LTS versions of ubuntu like 19.10
<funabash1> leftyfb: very stable .
<leftyfb> kenperkins: I assumed you were on 18.04
<kenperkins> I had tried 18.04 yesterday and had the same 5.3.0-40 problem with regards to my wifi chipset not loading firmware
<Psi-Jack> Yep.
<leftyfb> kenperkins: in the case of 18.04, then you would mark linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<Psi-Jack> leftyfb: But, same question, on the hwe.. Since I was(am?) running 18.04
<leftyfb> kenperkins: you need to hold linux-image-generic
<Psi-Jack> Ahh.
<leftyfb> !hwe | Psi-Jack
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Psi-Jack> Ahhhh.
<funabash1> leftyfb: what about rescue mode?
<leftyfb> funabash1: do you know how to fix the issue
<emi71> someone can help me?
<leftyfb> !patience | emi71
<ubottu> emi71: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<emi71> leftyfb: ok
<leftyfb> funabash1: if you don't know how to fix what the issue is, rescue mode isn't going to help you. We could spend hours going back and trying to sort out what you might have changed or what went wrong since you installed ubuntu yesterday or you could spend 5 minutes to reinstall ubuntu and go from there
<emi71> Brother MFC-J491dw : printer work but scanner don't work (with simplescan). I have used the official procedure from Brother to install driver. someone can help me?
<makara> hi. Sometimes my wifi turns off complete. I see in dmesg "wlp2s0: failed to remove key". Firstly, how do I get it back online without restarting my machine?
<jeremy31> makara: in terminal try>  systemctl restart network-manager.service
<oerheks> emi71,  is your user member of lpadmin ?  'groups' would show it
<oerheks> if not, add yourself: sudo usermod -a -G lpadmin <username>
<oerheks> logout, login agian
<leftyfb> oerheks: I don't think lpadmin is going to affect scanning abilities
<oerheks> oops, scanner group?
<emi71> oerheks: what command I must try?
<oerheks> emi71, typ 'groups' in terminal, and post that one line here?
<emi71> emiliano adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin scanner sambashare(emiliano is my user)
<oerheks> oke, you are member of the scanner group
<oerheks> odd ..
<emi71> the strange thing is that brsaneconfig4 (Brother utility) it seems recognize the scanner
<emi71> but simplescan don't work
<kenperkins> ok, so I've installed an ubuntu build mainline kernel, what's the best way to identify if there are any systemic problems with a machine?
<emi71> https://pastebin.com/wnvmktQ7, result about brsaneconfig4 -q
<tomreyn> kenperkins: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_stress_test
<emi71> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dHsBwK9WrW/
<emi71> result of brsaneconfig4 -q
<emi71> 3 entry for 1 devices? it's strange
<pragmaticenigma> emi71, Some scanners do not work over a network connection in linux, you might have to plug it directly into the computer
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, good spot ..
<tomreyn> MFC-J491DW is listed as a compatible model for brscan4-0.4.8-1
<tomreyn> don't miss these preparatory procedures / checks: https://support.brother.com/g/b/faqend.aspx?c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcj491dw_us_eu_as&faqid=faq00100548_001
<emi71> tomreyn: ok, and where I can download it? I can't find this version
<tomreyn> emi71: https://support.brother.com
<tomreyn> you wrote "I have used the official procedure from Brother to install driver.", if this didn't provide you with a .deb of brscan4 0.4.8-1 then i would not agree with this statement.
<funabash1> I have instlled vitualbox with apt-get install. But i cant find in the start menu ?
<imbroken> probably can just type "virtualbox" into terminal
<oerheks> funabash1, after install, you might need to reboot?
<imbroken> that too
<oerheks> dkms must be loaded
<funabash1> oerheks: i need a reboot when i install a program? really!?
<oerheks> it is not just 'a programm'..
<tomreyn> your system user needs to be a member of the vboxusers group. if you can make "group" report that's the case without rebooting and you have virtualization support enabled then that's probably sufficient.
<oerheks> the virtualbox starter should be in your menu too
<emi71> tomreyn: thanks. it was incorrect version of driver I think. for strange reason inserting the correct model of my scanner the brother site, redirecting to work version.....I've solved thanks!
<emi71> not work version, wrong version
<tomreyn> glad you worked it out.
<Kharec> 'evening
<lotuspsychje> welcome Kharec
<katadelos> I've got a usb displaylink touchscreen where I'm able to get video output but no touch events, any ideas? I'm getting a load of kernel errors when I plug it in
<nbusrone> Anyone did a p2v (convert physical OS ubuntu to virtual ) before ?
<makara> jeremy31: sheesh, sorry got distracted. Thanks I'll try that
<kenperkins_> ok, so continuing to work on my laptop; the ubuntu built mainline kernel (5.5.5.) worked great with my wifi and track pad, but no sound, trying to understand what version of alsa 1.0.25+dfsg really is, considering that alsa is currently on 1.2.2
<ducasse> nbusrone: first hit on google - https://askubuntu.com/questions/308897/convert-ubuntu-physical-machine-to-virtual-machine
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<dbugger> I am looking into buying a blueetooth adaptar for my PC, and I was wondering if anyone has suggestions for a good one, that is Ubuntu-compatible
<ramsub07> hello. i'm using a screen and to scroll up in the current screen, I tried to use ctrl+a and then escape button. however, a different session was launched. I still can see the process alive inside the screen but I am unable to see the process running when i get inside the screen again using screen -d -r 'screenname'
<ramsub07> (i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask for help, if not please let me know where i can ask)
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger, for recommendations and suggestions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<dbugger> Right, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07, you might have started a new screen window
<ramsub07> pragmaticenigma i checked using screen -ls but couldn't find
<ramsub07> find*
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07, Not a new screen instance... but rather "new window" inside the same screen session
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07, launch the screen session, then press "Ctrl + a, n" for next window
<ramsub07> i suspect so, how to see that?
<ramsub07> ah yes
<ramsub07> apparently it's inside ctrl + a, 1 and the one i was in was ctrl + a 3
<ramsub07> it switched between 2,3 when i used ctrl + a to switch. I hence thought it was killed. thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> you're welcome
<nbusrone> ducasse :  VMware vCenter Converter does not support for old installation.
<ducasse> nbusrone: then you need to get support from vmware
<nbusrone> ducasse :  vmware does not support.The only way is through .img the physical drive using img software.
<bleb> i just installed zfsutils-linux and ran modprobe zfs
<bleb> when i connect my zfs external hd, the volume shows up on the desktop, and when i click it it says unknown filesystem type 'zfs_member'
<bleb> running zpool import shows no zpools available to import
<bleb> anything i should try?
<kenperkins_> trying to understand why my screen scaling resets every reboot, any ideas?
<alnr> after ubgrading xenial to bionic, i'm met with this error doing things like apt:   Unsafe symlinks encountered in /var/log/journal/xxxx.  I tried removing everything under /var/log/journal but the offending folder gets recreated. any ideas what is going on here?
<ioria> alnr, no idea, never seen; might be a permission issue
<alnr> weird, /root and /var were both owned by postfix. at some point i had done systemctl disable postfix and enable (as root)
<ioria> alnr,  not good;    stat -c "%U %G" /
<alnr> aaand, chgown on those two made everything work !?
<ioria> alnr,  chown you mean
<alnr> yes
<alnr> almost pure guesswork, there were hits about /root getting the owner changed
<tatertots> bleb: has it EVER worked on that computer in the past?
<kenperkins> can you install 20.04 pre-release?
<oerheks> sure you can find the 20.04 lts beta iso
<pmitros> I have Ubuntu 18.04LTS. At some point when 4k monitors first came out, I bought one. I mounted by four 1080p monitors around it. Graphics performance was abysmal. If I scroll in my web browser, you can see the screen refreshing. Videos don't play. Now that 4k is pretty mainstream, and 16MP isn't obscene resolution, it seems like I ought to be able to make it work well. I'm looking for some advice.
<pmitros> I have a pair of GT630 graphics cards, which were among the first/cheapest cards to support 4k. I'm running nouveau, not just because I like open source, but because the proprietary driver is buggier.
<pmitros> I'm wondering if (a) there is some way to debug nouveau performance (b) if I need to / should upgrade my graphics cards
<pmitros> Someone recommended the AMD 5700 XT, a bleeding edge card which can drive 8 monitors. I've seen mixed reports online about Ubuntu compatibility.
<pmitros> I also know 20.04 is just around the corner. I'm not sure if that will improve anything with the half-decade-old GT630, or with 5700 XT compatibility.
<oerheks> that gt630 may be a minimum, sure you can run 5 monitors on that?
<pmitros> oerheks: I have two of them, and yes I can.
<pmitros> oerheks: One is driving the 4k and a 1080p, and another is driving 3 more 1080p
<pmitros> oerheks: It's been working that way for five years, just with very poor performance.
<pmitros> oerheks: It doesn't bug me for most of what I do -- it's fine for xterms and emacs -- but I figured in 2020 I ought to be able to fix it.
<pmitros> oerheks: The only thing which really does bug me is web page scrolling is visibly slow.
<oerheks> i think the speed of that 630 will no be fixed, go shopping for a better gpu
<pmitros> oerheks: Shopping for a better GPU is kind of why I came here. I'm not sure which one to buy. If I spend money, I'd want to know it will definitely work without problems.
<oerheks> make sure your system mobo can handle it, pciX version is important hre.
<pmitros> oerheks: One thing I like about the 630GT is it's fanless, so silent. The 5700XT turns its fans off when not too loaded, so it's the same thing.
<pmitros> Motherboard is an Asus Z87-A, it looks.
<pmitros> So it's PCIe 3.0
<pmitros> I have no idea what that means for graphic card.
<pmitros> Intel i7 4770s CPU, and 32GB RAM
<oerheks> yes
<pmitros> Does that have any compatibility issues?
<oerheks> i see at this page, xt 5700 +1962% to the gt630 https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gt-630.c816
<oerheks> make sure the gpu is pciexpress 3 too
<pmitros> Well, I'm looking at 2d performance, not 3d. So I'm not quite sure it translates like that. I think the problem was 4k was bleeding edge when the GT630 came out.
<pmitros> But it might also be a config issue
<pmitros> 5700 XT is PCIe 4.0. But I thought they were backwards-compatible.
<oerheks> oh good spot .. i think it drops performance
<oerheks> not enough lanes..
<pmitros> So will the 5700 XT work with (a) the motherboard (b) Ubuntu?
<oerheks> b, ubuntu
<oerheks> the bottleneck is your mobo
<raub> join #freecad
<raub> Oops
<pmitros> I mean, I'm not trying to play Call of Duty, just run Firefox smoothly and watch videos on Youtube.
<oerheks> i think a nvidia 1050 is pcie 3.0
<oerheks> yes
<pmitros> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/c0v8hv/could_you_use_the_upcoming_rx_5700_gpus_with_pcie/ claims it'll work fine
<oerheks> 'GPU will work without any issue or performance drop on 3.0' == false claim
<oerheks> reddit is not a true source for me
<SwedeMike> when I read about this 5700 was 16x and 5500 was 8x, so 5500x has performance drop with pci-e 3.0 but not 5700x ?
<pmitros> Be back in a little bit.... Getting called away from computer.
<johnfg> hi folks!
<johnfg> Where would be the best place to address an issue that pam is causing?  Not a critical, but an annoying issue.
<johnfg> Quite sure it's narrowed down to either the krb5 pam module, or the afs pam module.
<johnfg> This is what's written to standard error after I run `sudo -i` and enter my password: groups: cannot find name for group ID 1095928326
<Psi-Jack> Well, here we go, with the same problems. Gnomes virtual keyboard being a nuisance all over.. :/
<hans_> wtf, installer's dd doesn't understand iflag=fullblock ? isn't that 1 of the most important flags for dd?
<hans_> well, 18.04's installer anyway
<jayjo> what's the best way to encrypt something using AES 256 and then distributing the password out of band to unencrypt the file? Is there a way to do this for not to technical users, like to distribute a vpn client certificate?
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. Wow... The only way to block gnome'
<Psi-Jack> ... block gnome's OSK (on-screen keyboard), is a js extension, which blockcaribou exists, but only exists for 3.24.1, so you have to modify the extension, pack it and install it to make it see the current version. wow.
<oerheks> Psi-Jack,  iirc, there is a gnome extention plugin for that
<Psi-Jack> Yes. blockcaribou, which only has a version for 3.24.1.
<oerheks> i see 3.26.1
<Psi-Jack> YOu have to manually download it, adjust the metadata.json, gnome-extensions pack, and gnome-extensions install, before it'll actually work.
<oerheks> yeah, it is a burden, else uninstall karibou?
<Psi-Jack> It's not installed. That's the thing.
<ducasse> jayjo: not really an ubuntu issue, try #security or check !alis
<eelstrebor> since thunderbird is no longer supported by  mozilla, what's a suitable substitute?
<dax> thunderbird's still supported by mozilla.
<dax> it's currently operated by a subsidiary of Mozilla Foundation, so it has more independence than it used to, but it still uses all the same infrastructure etc.
<s3nd1v0g1us> how can i reset my login screen background if ubuntu.css is missing? or is it located somewhere else in 19.04?
<RonaldsMazitis> how to disable suspend on close in xfce?
<RonaldsMazitis> settings does not work
<xskyz> i heard thunderbird will get updates more frequently in future
<xskyz> and more ppl should work on it also
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, isn't there a way, with xorg (not wayland), to get 3 and 4 finger gestures to work on the touchpad?
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: You might be using libinput
<krytarik> s3nd1v0g1us: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.29.90-2ubuntu1 - the specific 'ubuntu.css' got removed here.  But also, 19.04 is end-of-life for about a month now, and you should switch to a supported release.
<Psi-Jack> Okay?
<Psi-Jack> 4-finger gestures works on the screen itself. :)
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: what result from terminal for> grep -i "Using input driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<s3nd1v0g1us> sorry 19.10
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. There is no Xorg.0.log./
<s3nd1v0g1us> but which file do i edit for the login screen background image? gdm3.css? krytarik
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: try in terminal and log out and back in after>  sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: if it doesn't help do>  sudo apt remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. That... didn't change anything on the touchpad side of things.
<Psi-Jack> I do know it's capable of it, and worked in some of my tests before. Because I was surprised, 4-finger swipe switched gnome desktops, and I was like, niiiice.
<Psi-Jack> This, BTW, is Ubuntu 19.10 currently.
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: you had the Intel 9560 wifi, correct?  Did the backports get it working with 5.3.0-40?
<Psi-Jack> With build 40? No that doesn’t work.
<Psi-Jack> On 18.04.4, 28 build is the last functional build, while on 19.10 the 18 build works, 40 does not.
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: so you have Intel wifi?
<Psi-Jack> I do
<Psi-Jack> 9560 I believe is correct. I can double check when I go back inside. Dogs
<Psi-Jack> Yes, 9560.
<oerheks> Psi-Jack, iirc did you try backport-iwlwifi? post from jeremy31 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2432901
<Psi-Jack> An no, I hadn't tried that.
<Psi-Jack> jeremy31: Is that for 18.04 or 19.10, or both?
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: it should cover most if not all versions
<oerheks> all, up to focal
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'll try it, if it helps. ;)
<jeremy31> The only downside to it is that you can't use a USB wifi device as the backports don't support anything other than Intel
<Psi-Jack> Oh, hmmm..
<Psi-Jack> That's a huge downside, but, not one that I'd likely have an issue with, personally, if it's just USB Wifi.
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: but if you need to use a USB wifi, just have to uninstall the backports-iwlwifi
<Psi-Jack> Any other ideas on the 4-finger touchpad thing?
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: not from me, I am more of a wifi/bluetooth specialist
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<Psi-Jack> Will me testing out the backports help Ubuntu development of the current issue? ;)
<oerheks> the suggestion earlier libinput sounds familiar
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's likely using libinput. But, there's no Xorg.log to verify with that I can currently see. heh
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: If the backports work, it can help quite a few while an Ubuntu kernel fix os worked on
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, backports-iwlwifi-dkms, or just backports-iwlwifi?
<oerheks> "Extended Gestures extension currently works only with Wayland"  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034624/touchpad-gestures-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: Ahhhh.
<Psi-Jack> That explains why I think I saw it working. Fedora uses Wayland by default.
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: backports-iwlwifi-dkms, the PPA might be the better choice
<oerheks> there is an other answer there..
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I added the PPA.
<s3nd1v0g1us> sorry i was disconnected.
<s3nd1v0g1us> so which file on 19.10 do i edit to alter the login background image? gdm3.css, gnome-shell.css? both say DO NOT EDIT.
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: Interesting.
<Psi-Jack> xdotool tricks. :)
<oerheks> s3nd1v0g1us, yes it says do not edit, but that is the only way to reach out there, edit /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/ubuntu.css
<Psi-Jack> 5.3.0-40-generic and WiFi is working.
<oerheks> no tweak tool that does the trick
<Psi-Jack> jeremy31: :thumbsup"
<Psi-Jack> jeremy31: 👍
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: good
<s3nd1v0g1us> there is no ubuntu.css
<Psi-Jack> Used that PPA and the backports-iwlwifi-dkms. :)
<Psi-Jack> kenperkins: ^^ https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2432901
<jeremy31> Psi-Jack: Good that Intel doesn't let us down
<Psi-Jack> Intel does make good WiFi. :)
<Psi-Jack> Not great CPUs.... But really good NPUs! :)
<oerheks> s3nd1v0g1us, `then tell us more, waht linux version?
<s3nd1v0g1us> 19.10
<Psi-Jack> Well, that's Ubuntu version, Not Linux version.
<s3nd1v0g1us> there is only gdm3.css  gnome-shell.css  Yaru in /themes/
<s3nd1v0g1us> debian?
<oerheks> standard ubuntu 19.10 with gnome3 certainly has ubuntu.css
<s3nd1v0g1us> i dont know what to tell you. its not there.
<s3nd1v0g1us> i was presuming that i should alter gdm3.css
<s3nd1v0g1us> instead
<s3nd1v0g1us> but there is also gnome-shell.css
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: 19.10 does not have an ubuntu.css
<Psi-Jack> In that path.
<s3nd1v0g1us> or should i make an ubuntu.css file?
<s3nd1v0g1us> ah
<oerheks> we seem to give good answers that does not work for you, check out #debian?
<s3nd1v0g1us> you referred to a file that does not exist on my system...
<s3nd1v0g1us> im asking which other file would i therefore edit?
<Psi-Jack> besides, editing /usr/share/gnome-shell/themes/*.css, or anything there, would be bad, instead one would copy/edit into their own home directory properly, no?
<oerheks> then the theme is for that user only, ~/.themes
<oerheks> no, i don't understand there is no ubuntu.css, must be a derivate or something
<Psi-Jack> No... It's not.
<coffeeGhost> I keep getting the same Thinkpad firmware update in Ubuntu Software and I keep updating it and then it reboots and it seems like it's applying but then in Ubuntu Software the same update says it's available/not installed.
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: I'm on Ubuntu 19.10. In the path mentioned, /usr/share/gnome-shell/themes/ there is no ubuntu.css.
<s3nd1v0g1us> is there a solution to replacing my black login screen?
<Psi-Jack> There is, however,  /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com/ubuntu.css
<s3nd1v0g1us> ah ha...
<Psi-Jack> I just did a find / -name ubuntu.css 2>/dev/null ;)
<oerheks> ohh? okje, on yaru, i find: /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/Yaru/gnome-shell.css
<Psi-Jack> Yes, there's a gnome-shell.css for sure. :)
<s3nd1v0g1us> so edit the ubuntu.css file then Psi-Jack?
<oerheks> s3nd1v0g1us, sorry i was wrong
<Psi-Jack> I'm not really the one to be asking about Gnome css files, overall. :)
<sarajevo1> Hey there. I'm trying to chmod 0755 a directory and it's not working
<sarajevo1> I'm logged in as root and using sudo
<Psi-Jack> I was just trying to make it understood and confirmed that ubuntu.css didn't exist. ;)
<s3nd1v0g1us> who might know which is the correct file to edit to replace my login screen?
<oerheks> learned something today, also one can  modify the file /etc/alternatives/gdm3.css also.
<Psi-Jack> s3nd1v0g1us: gdm3.css I believe would be the one for /login/ screen.
<s3nd1v0g1us> will that replace my login screen oerheks?>
<s3nd1v0g1us> oh ok
<s3nd1v0g1us> ill edit that
<Psi-Jack> Good luck. :)
<oerheks> make a copy first..
<oerheks> and have fun!
